# Mother of all conception months Graduates



## PeanutBean

For those of us newly with BFPs who are terrified to read others' stories in first tri I've made this group so we can chat freely without HCG measuring, repeat HPTing. Primarily it's for those of us who have bonded in the https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...t-september-mother-all-conception-months.html thread but anyone's welcome who wants to chat without being afraid!

For the blinkie copy this url and paste in the box after clicking the image button on your siggy. https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/moacm--big-1.gif

EDDs
April 13th - Gemie
April 21st - madcatwoman - Bailey Graham Feely born 8.25am, 4th May, weighing 8lb 1oz
April 21st - PeanutBean :pink: Indigo May arrived 4.30pm April 24th (Easter) at home, 6lb10oz
April 21st - tas1 :blue:
April 22nd - vbaby3 :pink: Teagan arrived May 2nd, 9lb1oz
April 22nd - babybefore30 :blue:
April 29th - MADLYTTC :blue: Charlie William arrived 7.12pm, May 2nd, 10lb4oz
May 1st - new_to_ttc
May 20th - molly85 - Abigail bicknel. 5lb 10oz (just) born at 4.37 pm, 12th May.
May 20th - bids - born 1am 1st June, 6lb10
May 14th - xlivix 
:angel: - Duffy
May 19th - gilz82 :blue: Noah Stewart Aitken arrived 7th April by emergency section 5lbs 8oz
May 26th - loopylollipop - Dylan Maxwell born at 18:44, 11th May, by emergency section. A tiny wee thing at only 4lb 7oz!
May 30th - pinkclaire :pink: Charlotte Holly born 2.40am, 7th of June, weighing 8lb 9oz, 56 cm long!
May 31st - xshell79
June 24th - Ozzieshunni - Alexander David. Born 17 June. 8lbs 3oz
June 29th - Sofiekirsten - Jacob David Nigel born 00:54am, 6lbs 1.5oz, 33 cms
July 31st - gem_x
July 31st - DaretoDream :pink: baby ava arrived August 6th 8:35am 8 lbs 2 ozs 19 3/4 inches
August 4th - Sequeena :blue: - Thomas Emlyn born August 7th 2011, 6lbs 8.5oz, HC 34cm
August 8th - new mummy2010
August 27th - NOMORENUMBERS :pink:
:angel: - mamadonna​


----------



## mamadonna

loving this idea hopefully be joining you girls over here soon x


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey, great idea, im gona book mark this page!!>

We need to bring everyone over!


----------



## madcatwoman

Nope, i dont know what my HCG is, and i'll happily leave it there!. I know i get the odd stomach ache down there, and rather sensitive (.)(.)!! and thats all i have!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin:

Love this Graduation thread Ladies what a fantastic idea!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat I have the cramping and sore (.)(.) and lower back ache but dont know my hcg level either and dont even want to begin worrying about it :)


----------



## Gemie

yay!! Loving this thread! Great idea :thumbup:

I have no idea about my hcg levels... it's not something they check over... thank goodness!
I think I'd go crazy!

I have to admit I've tested about 25 times to see my preg tests getting darker but as I've been informed it means nothing.... so I'm not testing anymore... what will be will be after all.
I have been stressing today as my symptoms seem to be lessening, I'm not sure if I'm just used to them now :shrug:
I MUST stop this nonsense stressing! somebody slap me PLEASE! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Well I havent poahpt since I did my cb digi on Friday night and am not sure I want to either....a bit anxious after our loss last cycle but I just have a feeling things are going to be ok this time :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

In the uk HCG bloods as routine would cost a small fortune Gemie according to my Dr and they only do them if there has been a previous prob so maybe thats why not offered as routine thankfully!


----------



## Gemie

I'm actuially quite pleased about that Madly! I think it would drive me mad lol

I don't blame you not poas again... gut instinct is far better! xx


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> In the uk HCG bloods as routine would cost a small fortune Gemie according to my Dr and they only do them if there has been a previous prob so maybe thats why not offered as routine thankfully!

Thats why ive not heard anything about them!. its none of my concern either!:winkwink:

Yes, my symptoms are lessening, my cramps were all day every day, i only get the mildly some of the time, mostly after being sat down for a long time.
The only symptom that has come about in the last 3-4 days are sensitive 
(.)(.)!, thats my lot.

the Midwife says, most peoples symptoms dont really come about until weeks 7-8.

ive done my fair share of POAS too,im not proud!:blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> yay!! Loving this thread! Great idea :thumbup:
> 
> I have no idea about my hcg levels... it's not something they check over... thank goodness!
> I think I'd go crazy!
> 
> I have to admit I've tested about 25 times to see my preg tests getting darker but as I've been informed it means nothing.... so I'm not testing anymore... what will be will be after all.
> I have been stressing today as my symptoms seem to be lessening, I'm not sure if I'm just used to them now :shrug:
> I MUST stop this nonsense stressing! somebody slap me PLEASE! xx

:dohh::bike::devil::ninja::gun::grr: consider yourself well and truely slapped across the chops with a wet fish!


----------



## Gemie

madcatwoman said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> yay!! Loving this thread! Great idea :thumbup:
> 
> I have no idea about my hcg levels... it's not something they check over... thank goodness!
> I think I'd go crazy!
> 
> I have to admit I've tested about 25 times to see my preg tests getting darker but as I've been informed it means nothing.... so I'm not testing anymore... what will be will be after all.
> I have been stressing today as my symptoms seem to be lessening, I'm not sure if I'm just used to them now :shrug:
> I MUST stop this nonsense stressing! somebody slap me PLEASE! xx
> 
> :dohh::bike::devil::ninja::gun::grr: consider yourself well and truely slapped across the chops with a wet fish!Click to expand...

I bloody needed it! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

we all need a damned good shaking after 1st Tri, we were a doom and gloom walking advertisment!


----------



## Gemie

madcatwoman said:


> we all need a damned good shaking after 1st Tri, we were a doom and gloom walking advertisment!

:rofl: 
you can say that again! 
Even my son said to me... why are you so depressed when you've got what you wanted? I had to stop and think after that!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> we all need a damned good shaking after 1st Tri, we were a doom and gloom walking advertisment!
> 
> :rofl:
> you can say that again!
> Even my son said to me... why are you so depressed when you've got what you wanted? I had to stop and think after that!Click to expand...

god, if that comes form your son then there was definately something wrong wasnt there!. we were supposed to be feeling at the top of the world!!.

Are you going to be reading any baby books?


----------



## Gemie

Definitely!

I have bought one but tbh it's not got anything in it I've not already read on the net :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

ahhh. im thinking of joining the local library (only taken me about 10 years) and see what they got!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

I love our new home but will always be popping back to our old one until everyone has moved in here :wohoo:

Lindseyanne did us a PINK logo for our siggys....yes Gemie I can but hope for a princess with all the pink but I know I will have another little prince :)


----------



## Gemie

It's not a given madly! You could be the one to break the tradition! I'm definitely thinking PINK :)

Madcatwoman... I don't blame you going to the library books are way too expensive!


----------



## madcatwoman

i read way too many books, its got to the point where i read them sooo quick i could supply the library!, im spending a small fortune!!

I too love our new home, i cant wait to have more of us join on here now!, but will keep popping back on TTC until you all do!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I will join a library Ladies I generally buy my books from a stall in leeds market brand new not bad say I pay £6 I get £3 back when I return to buy more but I read loads so would certainly save the pennies for lo!

Anyone got any cravings yet :dohh: all I want to eat at the minute is bird eye crispy chicken burgers in a ciabatta roll with cheese and garlic mayo yum yum just cooking some now :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes Gemie I live in hope for a princess Im outnumbered by boys :) even our rabbit is a male :lol: but if I am meant to have another prince so be it!

DH is one of six boys (he has 5 bros) and there is only DS and our Nephew as grandchildren so far so again two boys! MIL would be estatic for a girl but that would be a bit scary on my part too seen as she is a little obsessed with DS :loopy:

Have you guys told anyone yet?


----------



## Gemie

I go through fads of reading and haven't read a book for months.

That sounds lovdely madly.. made my mouth water lol
I've been craving full sugar coke I never drink full sugar usually s I dunno :shrug: I craved duck and pineapple from the Chinese the other day and a fat juicy steak.. yummy :)


----------



## madcatwoman

you know what, i dont have one single craving!. But, although my appitite is ok, its not quite as ravenous as it was before, and also used to have a bar of chocolate EVERY DAY!, i know thats bad, but i can go without for quite some time now!.


----------



## Gemie

Ahhh well I think it's time to think PINK! lol

Yeah I've told my family and a few friends... I'm just too excited to hold it in! I've not a
announced on fb book yet though. x


----------



## madcatwoman

i would love a girl too!!.

no we havent told anyone, ive been quite strict with DH as he would have told everyone, he wants to tell his mate in the pub so ive told him he can tell him, just the one!, and let off the steam. Ive only told one friend on facebook who i know will never blab!


----------



## Gemie

I've noticed everything tastes so nice... like a million times nicer than normal


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> I've noticed everything tastes so nice... like a million times nicer than normal

and ive noticed things dont taste as nice and a million times blander!!!:wacko::nope:, whats going on??, food tastes boring now!.

and a brighter note, ive rearranged my tickers and proudly campaigning for team pink!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for TEAM PINK Ladies!

I find I only have an appetite to eat on an evening at the minute and b/c I am not hungry I am forgetting to eat at lunch:loopy: I am eating my usual orange for breakfast but I find drinking tea on a morning makes me feel :sick: I have gone off chocolate too and the thought of anything greasy makes me heave....a little issue since I cook breakfast everyday for about 6o people :)


----------



## Gemie

I remember going off food last time but I've just not had it yet... I'm hoping I do as it's seems to be the normal and it's just another thing worrying me :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

flying the flag for team PINK!! I like it :thumbup:

Of course would love another little boy but it doesn't hurt to speculate! x


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> flying the flag for team PINK!! I like it :thumbup:
> 
> Of course would love another little boy but it doesn't hurt to speculate! x

we're a great pair, listening to you saying how much more your enjoying food, im thinking im the odd one out!! lol

...re-girl....you got to speculate to accumilate!.


well, ive just coloured my roots everyone!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

With DS I craved food like stews and ate tins and tins of `big soup` in 1st tri :wacko: Later on I craved salad and anything thirst quenching like tomatos and cucumber and ice lollys! 

We only told my mum and sister so far and DH doesnt want to tell anyone else until after our 12wk scan but I want to tell my best friend when I see her later on this coming week but am not sure DH will be happy with me if I do :( However we both think DS should be the 1st to know before we tell DH`s family, rest of my family and our friends etc plus work gets tricky for me after the 5 month mark I wont be able to work in my current position b/c of the risks to where I work so I will have to give them plenty of notice to sort someone to cover my role and for them to sort me another iykwim!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for TEAM PINK Ladies!
> 
> I find I only have an appetite to eat on an evening at the minute and b/c I am not hungry I am forgetting to eat at lunch:loopy: I am eating my usual orange for breakfast but I find drinking tea on a morning makes me feel :sick: I have gone off chocolate too and the thought of anything greasy makes me heave....a little issue since I cook breakfast everyday for about 6o people :)

i never thought id see my chocolate intake decrease!, never!.
I seem to be eating more apples though!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooh was wondering about hair dye madcat hon (I persume thats what you are talking about :lol:) I really need to cover my greys :dance: and not sure about guidelines or am I just been a freak and shud I shut up! :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

madcatwoman said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> flying the flag for team PINK!! I like it :thumbup:
> 
> Of course would love another little boy but it doesn't hurt to speculate! x
> 
> we're a great pair, listening to you saying how much more your enjoying food, im thinking im the odd one out!! lol
> 
> ...re-girl....you got to speculate to accumilate!.
> 
> 
> well, ive just coloured my roots everyone!Click to expand...

OMG you coloured your roots????

And here I am walking around as grey as a badger! I couldn't work out whether it was okay or not and I forgot to ask my MW!
I'm so doing this tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

Youre just a freak and should shut up !
hahahaha...sorry, love you really!!

Um, well, i read the pack, then i went thru the instructions twice and it doesnt say anything about pregnancy, ive heard elsewhere its ok, so ive gone ahead, i needed to as well!


----------



## Gemie

gahhh I wish I could go off chocolate for a bit :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I read that roots colouring is recommended rather than full head and to do strand test etc but I always use the same colour and have done for ages now....considered henna but sounds wayyyyyyyyyy too messy! I need to sort out my hair :)


----------



## Gemie

Well I can't go on much longer with my hair like this! I dye it black so you can imagine how the grey shows up :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

i found this info on the net
THE REASON WHY YOU SHOULD AVOID HAIR DYING DURING PREGNANCY IS because of all the hormones the condition of your hair often changes (for good or bad depending on the individual) and the end result may not be the colour you were after, dying your hair has not shown any harm to unborn babies.

I'm half way through my hairdressing qualification. You can have your hair coloured during your pregnancy, most good hairdressers will insist on a skin test 24 -48 hours before you have the colour to check you don't have a reaction (this is because your hormones in your skin and hair change during pregnancy), some hairdressers will not do this test but I would highly recommend it and if you have a reaction don't have it done. Most good hairdressers will also do a strand test (they take a few strands of hair and place it in the colour they'll be using this is to check for any side effects and to see if the colour takes correctly) Some hairdressers will also not do it at all just because of the possible risks. No one knows for sure if it's safe to have your hair coloured but that also means that it's not been proven to harm the baby. 
I'll be working with hair colour every day when I go back to college in September and I'm 26 weeks pregnant.
If you were just having foil highlights as they aren't going directly onto your scalp then you should be fine just make sure the room is well ventilated if you do go ahead
If you do decide to do your hair at home I use nice and easy, which is nice, just look for a colour with a low strength peroxide.





all seems ok!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think there have been experiments about dying your hair in pregnancy but nothing for certain has been concluded!


----------



## Gemie

madcatwoman said:


> i found this info on the net
> THE REASON WHY YOU SHOULD AVOID HAIR DYING DURING PREGNANCY IS because of all the hormones the condition of your hair often changes (for good or bad depending on the individual) and the end result may not be the colour you were after, dying your hair has not shown any harm to unborn babies.
> 
> I'm half way through my hairdressing qualification. You can have your hair coloured during your pregnancy, most good hairdressers will insist on a skin test 24 -48 hours before you have the colour to check you don't have a reaction (this is because your hormones in your skin and hair change during pregnancy), some hairdressers will not do this test but I would highly recommend it and if you have a reaction don't have it done. Most good hairdressers will also do a strand test (they take a few strands of hair and place it in the colour they'll be using this is to check for any side effects and to see if the colour takes correctly) Some hairdressers will also not do it at all just because of the possible risks. No one knows for sure if it's safe to have your hair coloured but that also means that it's not been proven to harm the baby.
> I'll be working with hair colour every day when I go back to college in September and I'm 26 weeks pregnant.
> If you were just having foil highlights as they aren't going directly onto your scalp then you should be fine just make sure the room is well ventilated if you do go ahead
> If you do decide to do your hair at home I use nice and easy, which is nice, just look for a colour with a low strength peroxide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all seems ok!

Thanks hun!! yay :)


----------



## madcatwoman

my husband told me my roots needed doing yesterday, and i knew that for him to point that out, they must have been bad!, i could no longer carry on looking like britney spears on a bad hair day.


----------



## Gemie

Ooooh they must have been bad for a mean to notice! that is bad! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

and on that account, im off to dry it all now, and watch some TV&get my husband off his PS3.

Im also VERY VERY Thirsty!!


----------



## Gemie

I'm drinking for England!!

Night night... big brother time! xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> I'm drinking for England!!
> 
> Night night... big brother time! xx

glad im not the only one, ive never drunk so much in my life!

Nitey nitey!:cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DH just told me I dont need to dye my hair I look lovely as I am :dohh: am like `god you obviously dont pay much attention to me then do you!` men :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

night night ladies back tom aft :kiss:


----------



## Gemie

lmao... he's learned well hasn't he?! They must talk about it with their mates " Whatever she says always say she looks lovely the way she is, that'll always win you some points!" :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Mornin All!.

well for the 1st time for what must be years, i had to get up in the night and have a wee!. 3am and i lie there in bed wondering if i could ignore it, tossed this way and that way but after realising i was starting to get stomach ache i had to give in!. wonder if was a one off or more to come!!:shrug:


----------



## Gemie

Morning :)

Well with my illness AI have a weak bladder anyway and usually get up once or twice a night but I'm getting up about 4-5 times now :wacko:

I'm just sat here colouring my roots :wohoo: no grey for me anymore lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Well with my illness AI have a weak bladder anyway and usually get up once or twice a night but I'm getting up about 4-5 times now :wacko:
> 
> I'm just sat here colouring my roots :wohoo: no grey for me anymore lol

LOL!!, im a natrual blonde now!!, looking really classy!!:rofl:


----------



## Gemie

Of course you are! :winkwink: lol


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i joined our library this morning!, - exciting huh!!, picked up a baby book but i think youre right, ive read more on the internet!!.

Are you still getting the lower tummy cramps?(or heavy aches as i call then), mine seem to come and go now as appossed to the last few weeks when they were always there, (.)(.) getting a bit more sore now though.

LOL out of the blue i decided to fry up some mushrooms and have mushrooms on toast for lunch, bloody yummy, cant remember the last time i did that, i didnt even like mushrooms last year anyway!.


----------



## Gemie

Annnd now I want mushrooms on toast!
I've just walked round the supermarket heaving at everything I looked at for tea :wacko: I ended up buying something for oh and ds and a tin of beans for me to have beans on toast if I'm up to it.

I'm not really having the heavy pains atm... though they do seem to come and go along with twinges every now and again. I'm hoping this is normal! I'm sure it is.

I'm so happy I've just done my last dig and got 3+... I've been wanting to do one for days and I wasted a load testing too soon and oh said I was silly and couldn't have another but I bought one from the supermarket and did :haha:
I've promised hand on heart thats it for me... no more testing! I've got my scan on the 31st anyway so I'm sure I can wait that long lol

Thats the thing these days... you can read everything you need to know online without buying books or going to the library. Still good fun though :)


----------



## madcatwoman

y'know im ot feeling iccky at all, but for me thats probably a good thing (mentally).

ive only had that heavy feeling maybe twice today, and like you say the occassional twinges, which i seem to feel mostly in the evenings when im lying down watching tv.

I have to admit i used an OPK today(theyre as good as a Preg), its all reasurance, you wouldnt believe how dark the test line on those go!, i mean the line goes almost purple while the control line is just a pinky colour!, both shoot up straight away. I guess at this stage its the only thing you can do, different when you can feel a baby moving around. its a hell of a waste of money though!!!.

Not long till your scan now is it?, bet your nervous/excited all in one, i phoned my clinic who are trying to fit me in for about 8 weeks, i dont have a date yet though, that forum really messed us up didnt it?.


----------



## Gemie

Oh you can say that again! I'm constantly on edge thinking something is gin gt o wrong. I've looked at the stats and once ytou find our you're preggo then there is only a 10% chance of mc but I'm thinking why are there so many girls with tickers regarding losing their babies :(
I do keep trying to tell myself that forums to attract people who've had problems so it's not a true bearing on 'real life' ahhh what will be will be! Just gotta try and get through these early weeks as best we can.

I am really looking forward to my scan and yeah... really scared... as soon as I see that heartbeat (hopefully) I'll breath a big sigh of relief then once a heart beat is seen the mc rate drops to 5% so thats a bit better!

Oh gosh don't tell me that about opks lol I've got about 20 in my draw still :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

I think thats the problem, these forums are a sanctuary for girls who have had problems before, these come on here for help, and this is all we ever read, and usually thats all there is to ever read!, no one posts up a thread called "im having a good day, and everything is fine" do they?, you only hear the bad news!.
Im on edge, but to be honest, i really dont think i would have been if i hadnt joined here!


----------



## Gemie

Totally agree.. but at least we know we're not lone and it is possible to have a pregnancy go smoothly, not every preg ends in tragedy.
I just want to get to 12 weeks already LOL


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,can I join yous???
Know exactly where you're coming from!If I hadn't been glued to the 1st tri forums i'd definately be less stressed about things!You'd think i'd know better seen as this is my 3rd,but I'm way more worried this time from reading too many sad posts!
Anyway,5wks 3days today and feeling good!
No symptoms really except sore boobs and peeing more often!


----------



## madcatwoman

Yeh come join us on here!!, says something if your worried and this is your 3rd, that forum hasnt been great for us has it?.
You'll have to get your new siggy up here!


----------



## Gemie

Of course you can join! I'm glad I'm not alone on being scared witless my 1st tri.. I was thinking there was something wrong with me! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Evening Ladies,

Well I havent managed to do my roots YET! but I will as soon as I can :yipee:

I booked my first midwife appointment today but its not until 13th sept a whole 3wks away 
:( its a booking appointment so the midwife will sort all nessecary scans, paperwork etc and its an hour long :dance:

Not feeling so bad today a little :sick: feeling and some cramping and my (.)(.)s feel full and heavy but nothing different :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I feel the need to want to pee on a cb digi again or some sort of hpt :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

Ooooh madly go for it!! I did my 3+ today :) (but I'm a bad influence :haha:)

I can't believe you're having to wait another 3 weeks?! I've had my mw appt and got my scna date and had my bloods done already.... why so long? :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly- try an OPK- cheaper and works a treat!, you'll never see 2 lines spring up so quick in all your life lol!, you'll be highly amused!!!!


----------



## Gemie

Hmmm I've just noticed my (.)(.) don't hurt today :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Hmmm I've just noticed my (.)(.) don't hurt today :(

All the symptoms come and go you know, as you move on week by week i read that you can easily loose one set of symptoms and gain different ones!!.
I seem to be loosing my cramps these days, but gained the sensitive (.)(.)s instead!


----------



## Gemie

My sore boobies where the only thing letting me know I'm preggo lol I hope I get more symptoms soon!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> My sore boobies where the only thing letting me know I'm preggo lol I hope I get more symptoms soon!

treat yourself to an opk instead!, will keep you happy for hours on end hun , trust me, im a doctor,(well im not, but i know medical terminology)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont have any opks or hpts in the house ladies :( I think I may need to buy something to pee on tomorrow!

Gemie I wouldnt worry you dont have sore (.)(.)s right now you like madcat says our symptons will change all the time and you should be glad you dont you should feel mine.....red hot to touch and I feel like Jordan or summat, I mean I am a dd cup but these babies feel huuuuuuuuuuuuuge :rofl:

My appointment is so far away hon cause its a booking appointment 1hr long and there is only one clinic a week and this is the next free appointment :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont have any opks or hpts in the house ladies :( I think I may need to buy something to pee on tomorrow!
> 
> Gemie I wouldnt worry you dont have sore (.)(.)s right now you like madcat says our symptons will change all the time and you should be glad you dont you should feel mine.....red hot to touch and I feel like Jordan or summat, I mean I am a dd cup but these babies feel huuuuuuuuuuuuuge :rofl:
> 
> My appointment is so far away hon cause its a booking appointment 1hr long and there is only one clinic a week and this is the next free appointment :thumbup:

hell i saw the doc one week and the midwife the nxt!!.

you know what im a D cup, but im not noticing any difference, maybe i would if i had smaller boobs perhaps!, mine only started getting sore the last few days!.


----------



## Gemie

hmmm I saw the doc one week and the mw the next too :-/

I'm a dd but they've not grown any yet... well I don't thinnk so but oh says different lol

I'm gonna pee on a opk later I've got loads :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mine started hurting about 3 wks ago hon it was def different for me b/c they only normally hurt once :witch: lands......I was just saying to DH I think I knew I was preggers which was why I was so calm at testing :thumbup: Everything was so different for me and I had lack of pregnancy symptons which I had every other month when I was convinced I was preggers even inc last cycle when we had a loss but this cycle hardly anything except the full/heavy (.)(.) and the cramping which was different to run up to :witch: and my appetite has been really off and I normally have a healthy appetite and I have had heartburn which I dont normally suffer from! I think I knew but was warning myself to hold back until I knew for sure!

Oh by the way ladies my lab pt came back :bfn: :loopy: I just knew it would its like a repeat performance of expecting DS :dohh:

I know was shocked my MW app is like 3 wks away but I will only be 9wks 2 days ish so I guess plenty of time to book in for my 12 wks scan!


----------



## Gemie

I guess it varies from area to area.

I can't believe your results came back bfn! Thats mad... their tests must be crap!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah my DR told me with DS they dip and look at it instantly and if nothing they bin :saywhat: apparently if they ask for a sensitive one it gets more than a blink of an eye :rofl: but I sent a few off with DS before I got that :bfp: but am not worried I saw my cb digi although the battery has now run out and the display has turned off :(


----------



## Gemie

OMG peeing on the opk was so much fun! The control line was hardly visible... all the dye went to make the positive... yay!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooooooooooooooh no now I am tempted to go get some....not now obviously too late but tomorrow :rofl:

Night night Ladies :sleep: sweet dreams


----------



## Gemie

I really can't believe that! omg 

Yeah I'm a bit disappointed with the digi once the battery goes theres nothing left :cry: I picked the battery out the back and oh says you can buy one and put a new one in... but I think thats a bit too obsessive even for me :rofl:


----------



## Gemie

haha go on madly it's fun!

night hun :)


----------



## madcatwoman

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!.............................

Told you they were fun to try didnt I ???.
its like watching a thermometer shoot up extra dark!!

You nutters!


----------



## Gemie

You started it! :rofl:

But yeah it was ace :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

:grr:I think i might be constipated!!:cry::nope:

dont laugh you lot!!!


----------



## Gemie

Urgh... I had diarrhoea from the start but now I think I've got constipation too :cry: it's never ending this lot lol

Apparently pears help get things moving so to speak :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Urgh... I had diarrhoea from the start but now I think I've got constipation too :cry: it's never ending this lot lol
> 
> Apparently pears help get things moving so to speak :haha:

managed to move it in the end!:shhh::gun: you wanted to know that didnt you??!.

Anyway, how are we all feeling on this dark windy day??. my toast tasted like cardboard this morning but thats about all i have to say about today so far, my mum in law wants me to go out with her over lunch time.
A job phoned me up yesterday that id applied for bloody 4 weeks ago askin me in for an interview on thursday, i'll go but im going to be upfront about the situation because i wouldnt spring it to them afterwards and end up working for an emplyer whos pissed off and treating me like shit(been there done that), they'll probably go running for the hills when i tell them!!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies!!
Just to let yous know I had no symptoms at all with my 2nd son,wouldn't of even known I was pregnant except for the bump so don't worry if you're not feeling any.Also with my 1st I didn't reaally get any til about 9 wks.
Yous are so lucky getting your appointments nice and quick.I was just with my gp for 1st appointment last fri,she just fills out the forms and stuff for the hospital.She said I prob won't get my 1st appointment and scan til 16-18 wks!!Especially coz its my 3rd,she said they'd give priority to 1st time mams.
Though my sister had a baby in june,and it was her 1st and she didn't have her 1st appointment and scan til she was 21wks!
Anyway booked 1 privately for 2nd oct,when Ill be 11 wks.Its my sons birthday the following wk,so all family and friends will be up for his party so hopefully can tell them all then that i'm 12wks preg!!Trying to keep it to ourselves til then!!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh and a couple spoonfuls of linseeds on some cereal every morning will keep ya nice and regular madcatwoman!


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL:haha:Thanks for the tip!!

Yeh, i know i should speak to soon ( as i really dont want to be sick as im emetophobic) but maybe i'll be one of those with very few symptoms at all like you were, maybe!!.


----------



## Gemie

Glad you moved it madcatwoman :thumbup: nothing worse than being bunged up.

I'm glad you said that about symptoms... I'm really beginning to stress. I remember with my ds things smelled and tasted funny when I was as preggo as I am now but I've not had that this time :shrug:
I keep poking my boobies to see if they're still sore and I don't think they are... The only thing I'm noticing is I'm thirsty and need to eat little and often but I want more so I can feel preggo, ya know :(
My scan next Tues can't come quick enough!

I can't believe you don't get seen till that far along??? omg thats really bad! I'd be going crazy. x


----------



## madcatwoman

the NHS gives out their scans very sparingly dont they????.

Im drinking alot too gemie, it means im weeing alot as well, i managed not o have to get up last night though.

whats weird is im not eating as much chocolate, im a chocoholic and its norml for me to have a bar a day, i'll purposely walk to the shop to buy a bar(or 2 it has been known), but im not fussed!. if someone put a bar infront of me id eat it, but i dont feel the need to go out and buy one!.
My food doesnt taste very interesting either, its all got rather boring!.

Anyone finding it hard waiting till 12 weeks to be able to tell anyone?


----------



## Gemie

Yep! Thats why I've told loads of people already :blush: I've just not announced on fb yet. I can't wait!

I'm a chocoholic too and would do the same as you... walking to the shop just for a bar lol
I'm not eating as much either come to think of it.
I really would rather eat picky food instead of a full meal... I can't stomach it at all :sick:


----------



## madcatwoman

im actually hoping thas the way it will be , i dont want to be eating everything and putting on LOADS of weight while pregnant!!.

funny that we both used to delibrately go to the shop for chocolate!!


WELL.
I have my 1st Early scan date, at 8 weeks+1day, on 9th Sept, before i go to london for my birthday on the 10th! 

then i have a nuchal scan&bloods October 10th.

Do you think the NHS will still give me their scan??


----------



## Gemie

Are you paying for the scans? If thats the case then yeah, I'm sure they do. Well I bloody hope so I'm not trying to do them any favours by going private for a scan!

I think the chocolate thing is a woman thing. I never used to be like it as I got older I couldn't live without chocolate everyday :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Are you paying for the scans? If thats the case then yeah, I'm sure they do. Well I bloody hope so I'm not trying to do them any favours by going private for a scan!
> 
> I think the chocolate thing is a woman thing. I never used to be like it as I got older I couldn't live without chocolate everyday :haha:

Yes, im having to pay for them, my hospital doesnt do the nuchal scans(&does the bloods but too late on), so we're paying for those. the early scan is also privte for peace of mind


----------



## vbaby3

I'm same with chocolate,and haven't really eaten any in the last couple wks,Everyones sayin they're not getting symptoms but not eating chocolate,not eating as much and food tasting different are all symptoms!!!
I'm in Ireland,thats the way they do things these days coz they're soooo busy.My scan at 16-18 weeks is the only 1 i'll be getting,unless they think there might be something wrong.Its really awful.So i'm paying for 1 at 11wks,and will prob pay for a 4d scan at about 24 wks.


----------



## Gemie

That really is awful hun!

I'll be paying for a 4d scan too and got 1 next week we're paying for... I just couldn't wait for my 12 week scan.
No-one has even checked that I'm pregnant lol they're just asking my word for it... I can't believe that!


----------



## madcatwoman

nooo!, no has checked that im pregnant either. I took two tests in to the doctors with me, she looked at them and booked me in with the MW!, but those tests could have belonged to anyone!!!!.

Funny about chocolate isnt it, i never thought that would happen. I went out today and bought a twix,well, i ate it, but i could have been eating anything!, really didnt have much of an effect at all!.

These scans are pricey though arent they, and yet they know people will pay for them!


----------



## madcatwoman

Does anyone know if its ok the eat Sausage rolls?, i know they say pork has to be cooked properly, but sausage rolls are already cooked in the bakery??, ive been wondering about this?.

And sandwich meats, i usually have a ham or turkey sandwich,you know bought in the packets from the supermarket!>>??


----------



## Gemie

Well I hope so b/c I've been eating not much else!


----------



## madcatwoman

neither have i, i have sarnies, usually with ham in, and i do like a sausage roll!


----------



## vbaby3

All these things are fine as far as I know.I just stay away from gooey eggs and seafood and make sure my meat is cooked properly.Sandwiches is mostly what I eat too,and cereal.Don't fancy dinner at all anymore!
Anyone have cold/flu type symptoms?I can't stop sneezing and blowing my nose,and my eyes and nose are itchy,but I don't have a cold or allergies or anything!


----------



## madcatwoman

I cant say i have, but what i have noticed for a few weeks now im always feeling cold!, on days everyone else says theyre fine, i mean today actually is cold and someone else agrees, but thats been a 1st!


----------



## Gemie

I keep having hot flushes. OH says I'm like a radiator... but then again he's always cold.

Can we not eat prawns?


----------



## madcatwoman

You like Prawns??????????????????????????????????


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi may I join this thread? I wasnt in the original TTC thread, but I am an August BFP yay!!!

Madcat where in N Wales are you? Are you having your private scans at St Asaph? Ive been looking at their 4D scan packages, and I think I may have one around Christmas time - copy the dvd - Christmas presents sorted lol - hehe the money I'll save will pay for the scan ;) Seriously though, if you are having private scans its best not to tell your MW so that they'll do routine scans, if you have private ones they may skip out the earlier scan! 

I keep having hot flushes too - but every so often (usually when everyone is warm) I got freezing lol.. I like to be awkward lol


----------



## Gemie

Madcatwoman I LOVE prawns :(

You're all in north Wales? I'm jealous.. we're just booking a hol in Porthmadogg for October. I love it up there. 

I thought the scan report went to the MW even if you're going private :wacko:

Oh and welcome to the thread! xx


----------



## madcatwoman

new_to_ttc said:


> Hi may I join this thread? I wasnt in the original TTC thread, but I am an August BFP yay!!!
> 
> Madcat where in N Wales are you? Are you having your private scans at St Asaph? Ive been looking at their 4D scan packages, and I think I may have one around Christmas time - copy the dvd - Christmas presents sorted lol - hehe the money I'll save will pay for the scan ;) Seriously though, if you are having private scans its best not to tell your MW so that they'll do routine scans, if you have private ones they may skip out the earlier scan!
> 
> I keep having hot flushes too - but every so often (usually when everyone is warm) I got freezing lol.. I like to be awkward lol

hiya!!
Im in Llanddulas, village nr Abergele just off the A55!, not many of us on here from up this way!!.

yes, im using the UltraSound Now Clinic in StAsaph(only10mins drive or so for me), they seem to be the cheapest too(not that it is cheap). I have booked an early dating/reasurance scan only today with them, and nuchal scan & blood test in october. No, i dont think i'll let the midwife know, as gemie on here said, im not doing the NHS favours, i just want to know everything is ok early on and want the appropriate screening tests done when they should be!.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr Im freezing!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Madcatwoman I LOVE prawns :(
> 
> You're all in north Wales? I'm jealous.. we're just booking a hol in Porthmadogg for October. I love it up there.
> 
> I thought the scan report went to the MW even if you're going private :wacko:
> 
> Oh and welcome to the thread! xx

yes, im up here!

Urrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh Prawns!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Oh I dont know then!!! Ive never been private before, but hmmm which thread is it *thinks hard* hmmm - god knows... there is a thread about private scans and the ladies all say dont tell the MW if you have an early scan as they will usually avoid booking in for the first nhs scan??? I'll probably end up with early nhs scans anyway due to previous complications, so was only looking to go private for the 4D scan so ddnt take much of their info in! 

Porthmadog is lovely, alround here is lovely :) Best move I never made, Im not originally from Wales, only moved here about 4 years ago :)


----------



## new_to_ttc

madcatwoman said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi may I join this thread? I wasnt in the original TTC thread, but I am an August BFP yay!!!
> 
> Madcat where in N Wales are you? Are you having your private scans at St Asaph? Ive been looking at their 4D scan packages, and I think I may have one around Christmas time - copy the dvd - Christmas presents sorted lol - hehe the money I'll save will pay for the scan ;) Seriously though, if you are having private scans its best not to tell your MW so that they'll do routine scans, if you have private ones they may skip out the earlier scan!
> 
> I keep having hot flushes too - but every so often (usually when everyone is warm) I got freezing lol.. I like to be awkward lol
> 
> hiya!!
> Im in Llanddulas, village nr Abergele just off the A55!, not many of us on here from up this way!!.
> 
> yes, im using the UltraSound Now Clinic in StAsaph(only10mins drive or so for me), they seem to be the cheapest too(not that it is cheap). I have booked an early dating/reasurance scan only today with them, and nuchal scan & blood test in october. No, i dont think i'll let the midwife know, as gemie on here said, im not doing the NHS favours, i just want to know everything is ok early on and want the appropriate screening tests done when they should be!.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrr Im freezing!Click to expand...

That sounds like the same clinic, nope they not cheap are they! But as you say well worth the peace of mind. I want a 4D scan, which isnt probably for the right reasons but you're not pregnant long and it'll be something to treasure :)


----------



## madcatwoman

I'll let the MW know when i have had the NHS scan done, because then she can have my blood test results that were privately done!!!.

We are you from originally??
i used to live in cornwall before here, i have to admit i didnt appreciate it as much as i should have when i lived there, but compairing it to some of the not so nice towns around here has made it aparent quite how sickenly perfect cornwall was!!. I know there are alot worse places to live than here though. I quite like to live over in cheshire!


----------



## madcatwoman

who has replied the most?



> Posted?
> Total Posts: 114
> User Name Posts
> madcatwoman 43
> Gemie 41
> MADLYTTC 20
> vbaby3 5
> new_to_ttc 3
> mamadonna 1
> PeanutBean 1

i think i need to get a life!!!!:haha:


----------



## Gemie

Oh gawd I'm only 2 posts behind you! haha thats funny :)

I'm so bloody jealous you know! Cornwall then Wales?! you lucky so and so, how lucky you are!

Well I got my 12 scan booked already and I'm not due to see the mw until a couple of weeks after that I think... around 16 weeks I think?? Seems an awful long time :shrug:
I dunno lol I just expect them to keep seeing me and doing things when really pregnancy is a big waiting game isn't it.

I have to say... I hated prawns for years and it's only recently I've liked them. They are odd little things lol

OMG I wanna move to Wales now hate the crappy west mids!


----------



## madcatwoman

Wales isnt that fab, its ok!!, ive lived in nicer areas, i love to live around the chester area, now that IS nice!!.

Hell yes, id like a MW appointment every fortnight and a scan at least once a month!!, its all " Me Me Me!!"


----------



## Gemie

My kinda gal :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Don't think prawns are allowed,check with your doc,or if you are havin them make sure they're really well cooked.I love them too,love all seafood!
4d scans are absolutely brilliant,got 1 done with each of my sons.Makes it so real,plus its a great thing to give them when they're older,a dvd of them when they were still in the womb,mental.
Think it cost about 180euro but well worth it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just been catching up..............gosh you ladies have been busy!

Well I am extremely tired right now and I have terrible cramping :(

I would really like to get at least a 4d scan done privately but I have no idea where to start looking :dohh: anyone have any ideas I live in Leeds :shrug:

I am feeling a little :cry: right now and anxious!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh hun!!, have you been sat down for a long time at a desk or something?, this is when i get cramps, if im standing up or lying down i dont get them, or at the most i get twinges on my left or my right. If you have, try giving the sitting a break and get up and about, difficult if youre working i know.:hugs:

heres one place in leeds that i found straight away with reasonable prices https://www.leedsscreeningcentre.co.uk/home/prices


----------



## new_to_ttc

Im originally from Bury (near Manchester) so Wales is perfection lol... scan I just googled '4D pregnancy scan gwynedd' and it brought up all the clinics in the area (all 1 of them lolol) Im sure Leeds will have somewhere pretty close :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs: I have had an hard 9 days at work but I have 2 days off now so hopefully I will be able to relax a little! I havent told work yet but I have been doing things I really shouldnt be doing but find difficult to make an excuse without it been obvious iykwim like lifting things and skipping my break b/c we are so busy! I told my boss today I have had enough and he needs to sort out the staffing/busy periods issue, hes on to it now he reassures me so we will see but I intend not to do anymore than my contracted hrs from now on and to take my unpaid breaks as I should! BLAH I feel really emotional tonight and feel like :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

new_to_ttc said:


> Im originally from Bury (near Manchester) so Wales is perfection lol... scan I just googled '4D pregnancy scan gwynedd' and it brought up all the clinics in the area (all 1 of them lolol) Im sure Leeds will have somewhere pretty close :)

Thank you hon I am going to have a look :dohh:


----------



## Gemie

Awww Madly try and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :hugs: I have had an hard 9 days at work but I have 2 days off now so hopefully I will be able to relax a little! I havent told work yet but I have been doing things I really shouldnt be doing but find difficult to make an excuse without it been obvious iykwim like lifting things and skipping my break b/c we are so busy! I told my boss today I have had enough and he needs to sort out the staffing/busy periods issue, hes on to it now he reassures me so we will see but I intend not to do anymore than my contracted hrs from now on and to take my unpaid breaks as I should! BLAH I feel really emotional tonight and feel like :sad1:

I think you have been doing too much, and by the sounds putting a strain on your body when you body is already having to stretch and alter, youre going to have to chill a bit and look after body and baby, and i suggest if telling your employer means things will ease up for you then that in the end is what you will have to do!!.:ninja:......tough love from this madcat today im afraid!. dont take chances! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

So I googled and up came Babybond in Leeds....I vaguely remember this been advertised when I was expecting DS and so they do a dating scan 10-16 weeks in which they confirm gestation but you also get a FREE 4dfreeview option in which you can see your baby 4d and go away with 3d scan pics all for £99 what a bargain!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> So I googled and up came Babybond in Leeds....I vaguely remember this been advertised when I was expecting DS and so they do a dating scan 10-16 weeks in which they confirm gestation but you also get a FREE 4dfreeview option in which you can see your baby 4d and go away with 3d scan pics all for £99 what a bargain!

im using a local clinic, i did look at babybond in liverpool but theyre were all booked up and a tad dearer.

did you see the link to this one? https://www.leedsscreeningcentre.co.uk/home/prices might be worth a look at.


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont know if anyone else gets this, but since my cramping has eased a bit ive noticed other twinges instead, moreso when just lying in the bath, i had a split second twinge on my lower righthand side and wondered what it was.
I decided to google it (I know,bad move), but its ok, alot of people get it and were calling it "Round ligament pain", so i googled that, and this is what it said should anyone need to know...



> What is round ligament pain?
> Round ligament pain generally refers to a brief, sharp, stabbing pain or a longer-lasting dull ache that pregnant women commonly feel in the lower abdomen or groin, starting in the second trimester.
> 
> You may feel round ligament pain as a short jabbing sensation if you suddenly change position, such as when you're getting out of bed or out of a chair or when you cough, roll over in bed, or get out of the bathtub. You may feel it as a dull ache after a particularly active day  when you've been walking a lot or doing some other physical activity.
> 
> The round ligaments surround your uterus in your pelvis. As your uterus grows during pregnancy, the ligaments stretch and thicken to accommodate and support it. These changes can occasionally cause pain on one or both sides of your abdomen.
> 
> You may feel the pain starting from deep inside your groin, moving upward and outward on either side to the top of your hips. The pain is internal, but if you were to trace it on your skin, it would follow the bikini line on a very high-cut bathing suit.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

Well I gave him quite a sever warning today :trouble: I think I scared him a little :rofl: So I am going to give him a few days to sort the issues out but if he doesnt then am afraid I may have to tell him which I am going to have to do anyway b/c from 5mths I wont be able to do my current job b/c I work in a Prison and it entails certain risks! I am alot :) now I seen the cost of a scanI thought it was going to be way more expensive and b/c its DS birthday in about 8wks and then xmas and b/c DH is still facing redundancy we are laying very cautiously with money ifkwim but £99 I think we can manage :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well I gave him quite a sever warning today :trouble: I think I scared him a little :rofl: So I am going to give him a few days to sort the issues out but if he doesnt then am afraid I may have to tell him which I am going to have to do anyway b/c from 5mths I wont be able to do my current job b/c I work in a Prison and it entails certain risks! I am alot :) now I seen the cost of a scanI thought it was going to be way more expensive and b/c its DS birthday in about 8wks and then xmas and b/c DH is still facing redundancy we are laying very cautiously with money ifkwim but £99 I think we can manage :wohoo:

yes, dont take any chances hun ok!!:winkwink::thumbup:

My early dating/reasurance scan is costing £85, i dont have the money either, we only have my husbands income, thankfully its my birthday soon and have asked for money, so this is what its funding, just for peace of mind.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats madcat it seems the price bracket is about £95-£99 and both companies do a 4d pic package for that inc in the scan which is really nice I think I may schedule to do this just before xmas as I calculate I will be 24wks on xmas day :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Funny madcat my birthday is 1st nov and I always recieve cash and DH buys me a gift so I was going to fund it with that too :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Funny madcat my birthday is 1st nov and I always recieve cash and DH buys me a gift so I was going to fund it with that too :rofl:

i was intending to spend my on clothes that i badly needed, but recently the peace of mind(esp after reading 1st tri) became more important. !!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I was planning on getting some of those bump bands to expand the waistbands of my jeans etc until I get bigger and my current tops will be ok until I look more preggers :lol: I think they are about £20 but you get black,blue,white,neutral in mutlipacks from what I remember and I just got some new jeans for winter so I want to at least wear them for a little while :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

just wanted to pop in and say hello,really missing you girls hope to join you soon x:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey Mamadonna you will be with us before you know if :hugs:

Madcat was just googling those maternity trouser extenders and seems between £10-£15 there in a multi pack of button/clip elastics for your different trouser/skirt fastings and come in a multicoloured pack of black/white/blue I think this is a bargain esp b/c you can wear your own clothes for a bit longer until you get an established baby bump! :)


----------



## Gemie

Donna!! Miss you :hugs: :hugs: please join us soon :) xx

I'm having a (hopefully) a 4d scan for Christmas as I'll be just the right gestation by then :happydance: How exciting eh!

Oh gawd I just wanna get to a 'safe' stage... I'm not liking first tri b/c of all the horrible stories I've read :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Donna!! Miss you :hugs: :hugs: please join us soon :) xx
> 
> I'm having a (hopefully) a 4d scan for Christmas as I'll be just the right gestation by then :happydance: How exciting eh!
> 
> Oh gawd I just wanna get to a 'safe' stage... I'm not liking first tri b/c of all the horrible stories I've read :cry:

thanks gemie i hope i do join you girls soon (i hope me being all emotional and feeling i could cry at the drop of a hat at the slightest thing is a good sign and not af on its way)

them 4d scan are amazing i wanted 1 with my youngest but didnt get round to getting 1,a girl i work with is going for 1 in sept to find out the sex of her baby she'll be about 28 wks i think so the scan should be pretty amazing,will defo go for 1 this time round


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh i want one of those expandable belts, i was telling DH about those. My tops will be ok for a while i think as ive never warn skin tight stuff.
Anyway
Morning everyone!!:happydance:
My baby is today the size of a sweatpea!
and here...i present you all with ...the belly belt. Yes, i think i'll have one of those
https://www.cheekymonkey.ca/Product%20Images/Belly%20Belt%20Kit/bellyB.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: madcat thats exactly what I was looking at :thumbup: I am going to invest I just bought some new jeans for winter and so I though at least I may get some wear out of them in the middle stages before I go WHAM with huge belly if DS is anything to go by!

I have def decided to go for that 4d scan ladies in run up to xmas at Leeds screening one of my ladies on bnb lives in Leeds also and she had several there with her lo callum so I am taking her recommendation :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, hopefully we will only have to buy a few items of clothing then and for just one season. is anyone else glad we wont be heavily pregnant in the height of summer????, timed that one well!.

I dont know, id like a 4D scan, but i think we'll be struggling to pay out for one of those, id be 24 weeks by the end of december:nope:

my food is still tasting very boring by the way:coffee:


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> Well, hopefully we will only have to buy a few items of clothing then and for just one season. is anyone else glad we wont be heavily pregnant in the height of summer????, timed that one well!.
> 
> I dont know, id like a 4D scan, but i think we'll be struggling to pay out for one of those, id be 24 weeks by the end of december:nope:
> 
> my food is still tasting very boring by the way:coffee:

Definately timed these pregnancies well,April is perfect!
Had my 1st son in august and my 2nd in october,so was hugely pregnant during both them summers,it was sooo uncomfortable,was just pouring sweat all the time,especially with my 1st,it was the summer of 2006 and it was the best summer we'd had in years and years.
April is also great coz we can get out and about walking straight away,plus it won't be so freezing cold getting up to do night feeds,and won't be pitch dark when we're getting up in the morning!
My oct baby was tough,freezing cold waking to do night feeds and if we were up at 5.30 or 6am for the day whinch we usually were, it was dark and miserable for hrs and hrs!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Well, hopefully we will only have to buy a few items of clothing then and for just one season. is anyone else glad we wont be heavily pregnant in the height of summer????, timed that one well!.
> 
> I dont know, id like a 4D scan, but i think we'll be struggling to pay out for one of those, id be 24 weeks by the end of december:nope:
> 
> my food is still tasting very boring by the way:coffee:
> 
> Definately timed these pregnancies well,April is perfect!
> Had my 1st son in august and my 2nd in october,so was hugely pregnant during both them summers,it was sooo uncomfortable,was just pouring sweat all the time,especially with my 1st,it was the summer of 2006 and it was the best summer we'd had in years and years.
> April is also great coz we can get out and about walking straight away,plus it won't be so freezing cold getting up to do night feeds,and won't be pitch dark when we're getting up in the morning!
> My oct baby was tough,freezing cold waking to do night feeds and if we were up at 5.30 or 6am for the day whinch we usually were, it was dark and miserable for hrs and hrs!Click to expand...

:happydance:Ha, for many years i used to think how uncomfortable it must be when its hot, and wondered what the chances would be of being able to concieve at 'the right time of year'!. And like you say, by the time april comes, the weather starts improving, esp in may and we can get out with our buggies and enjoy it!


----------



## vbaby3

Exactly!!Can't wait!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Exactly!!Can't wait!!

at least you have been thru it all before though!!, this is my 1st!:shrug:
and what will shock everone i know even more, is that up until the end of last year i didnt even want kids-&everyone knew i was renowned for saying that!!!.

All new teritory for me!. I think my only concern though is that i'll hate being 'really' big, towards the end ofthe 9 months!, maybe i wont?..Mmmm


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!!Can't wait!!
> 
> at least you have been thru it all before though!!, this is my 1st!:shrug:
> and what will shock everone i know even more, is that up until the end of last year i didnt even want kids-&everyone knew i was renowned for saying that!!!.
> 
> All new teritory for me!. I think my only concern though is that i'll hate being 'really' big, towards the end ofthe 9 months!, maybe i wont?..MmmmClick to expand...

I loved my bump,can't wait for my new bump to grow!
Its the only time I can let my belly hang out with pride!Normally I'm trying to disguise it!
Its pretty uncomfortable though,but luckily for me it was only the last 4 wks or so when i was really uncomfortable,saying that I went over by 5 days with my 1st and 4 days with my 2nd,and even then I was in no panic for them to come out,so it couldn't of been that bad!
What made you change your mind about havin a baby?


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!!Can't wait!!
> 
> at least you have been thru it all before though!!, this is my 1st!:shrug:
> and what will shock everone i know even more, is that up until the end of last year i didnt even want kids-&everyone knew i was renowned for saying that!!!.
> 
> All new teritory for me!. I think my only concern though is that i'll hate being 'really' big, towards the end ofthe 9 months!, maybe i wont?..MmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I loved my bump,can't wait for my new bump to grow!
> Its the only time I can let my belly hang out with pride!Normally I'm trying to disguise it!
> Its pretty uncomfortable though,but luckily for me it was only the last 4 wks or so when i was really uncomfortable,saying that I went over by 5 days with my 1st and 4 days with my 2nd,and even then I was in no panic for them to come out,so it couldn't of been that bad!
> What made you change your mind about havin a baby?Click to expand...

hahaha!...sounds like my belly, i spend my time trying to cover mine up too, its horrible!,a budda belly!. Hopefully i'll feel the same way that i have an excuse for it!!

I cant say it was any overwhelming maternal urge that changed my mind. I knew my husband always wanted a baby but he never pressurised me about it, alot of DH's friends(wives) started having kids, their announcements left me feeling very jealous...and yet i couldnt work out why for a long time. We then moved house to a large 4 bed house that used to be DH's childhood home and started to thinking about what it would be like to have a little one round here, then more friends had babies and the jealousy was awful, Dh & I talked and talked and talked about it, until one day i just handed over my pills to him!. Im not one to coo over other peoples babies or children, but when i came on here i discovered there were plenty of mums who were the same, saying"I love my own but still can stand anyone elses!".
I think in the end it was a decision that we thought thru over and over again,but not one made with maternal instinct, but i believe the jealousy was a wake up call for me!.
is that weird??


----------



## new_to_ttc

My son is an early May baby - there is 2 days between his birthday and my EDD lol (oops!) but it is a great time of year to carry a baby :) 

Those maternity belts look ideal :) When carrying Joshua I was a tiny frame (size 8/6) and didnt go into a size 10 until about 22 weeks lolol ... but then once it started to grow it was omg huge! I hated my bump, I remember at 38 weeks sobbing because everything I wore just made me look fat (so I thought lol) but once it was gone, I missed it soooooooooooooo much lol.. there is no pleasing some women lolol

Im wanted a 4D scan before Christmas but quickly working out I'll only be 22 weeks, but I think that will be long enough, I know they say 24 weeks, but Im going to speak to them and see what they say :)

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## madcatwoman

new_to_ttc said:


> My son is an early May baby - there is 2 days between his birthday and my EDD lol (oops!) but it is a great time of year to carry a baby :)
> 
> Those maternity belts look ideal :) When carrying Joshua I was a tiny frame (size 8/6) and didnt go into a size 10 until about 22 weeks lolol ... but then once it started to grow it was omg huge! I hated my bump, I remember at 38 weeks sobbing because everything I wore just made me look fat (so I thought lol) but once it was gone, I missed it soooooooooooooo much lol.. there is no pleasing some women lolol
> 
> Im wanted a 4D scan before Christmas but quickly working out I'll only be 22 weeks, but I think that will be long enough, I know they say 24 weeks, but Im going to speak to them and see what they say :)
> 
> Hope you're all well :)

sounds like its quite exceptable to dislike being so huge as well!. i often wonder about these women who have hidden pregnancies- i mean- wheres their bump gone, wheres the baby?


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!!Can't wait!!
> 
> at least you have been thru it all before though!!, this is my 1st!:shrug:
> and what will shock everone i know even more, is that up until the end of last year i didnt even want kids-&everyone knew i was renowned for saying that!!!.
> 
> All new teritory for me!. I think my only concern though is that i'll hate being 'really' big, towards the end ofthe 9 months!, maybe i wont?..MmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I loved my bump,can't wait for my new bump to grow!
> Its the only time I can let my belly hang out with pride!Normally I'm trying to disguise it!
> Its pretty uncomfortable though,but luckily for me it was only the last 4 wks or so when i was really uncomfortable,saying that I went over by 5 days with my 1st and 4 days with my 2nd,and even then I was in no panic for them to come out,so it couldn't of been that bad!
> What made you change your mind about havin a baby?Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha!...sounds like my belly, i spend my time trying to cover mine up too, its horrible!,a budda belly!. Hopefully i'll feel the same way that i have an excuse for it!!
> 
> I cant say it was any overwhelming maternal urge that changed my mind. I knew my husband always wanted a baby but he never pressurised me about it, alot of DH's friends(wives) started having kids, their announcements left me feeling very jealous...and yet i couldnt work out why for a long time. We then moved house to a large 4 bed house that used to be DH's childhood home and started to thinking about what it would be like to have a little one round here, then more friends had babies and the jealousy was awful, Dh & I talked and talked and talked about it, until one day i just handed over my pills to him!. Im not one to coo over other peoples babies or children, but when i came on here i discovered there were plenty of mums who were the same, saying"I love my own but still can stand anyone elses!".
> I think in the end it was a decision that we thought thru over and over again,but not one made with maternal instinct, but i believe the jealousy was a wake up call for me!.
> is that weird??Click to expand...

Not at all,I know a lot of ladies like you,and do you know what,some of my friends that never coo'd over babies and said they weren't maternal at all have made the absolute best mams ever!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!!Can't wait!!
> 
> at least you have been thru it all before though!!, this is my 1st!:shrug:
> and what will shock everone i know even more, is that up until the end of last year i didnt even want kids-&everyone knew i was renowned for saying that!!!.
> 
> All new teritory for me!. I think my only concern though is that i'll hate being 'really' big, towards the end ofthe 9 months!, maybe i wont?..MmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I loved my bump,can't wait for my new bump to grow!
> Its the only time I can let my belly hang out with pride!Normally I'm trying to disguise it!
> Its pretty uncomfortable though,but luckily for me it was only the last 4 wks or so when i was really uncomfortable,saying that I went over by 5 days with my 1st and 4 days with my 2nd,and even then I was in no panic for them to come out,so it couldn't of been that bad!
> What made you change your mind about havin a baby?Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha!...sounds like my belly, i spend my time trying to cover mine up too, its horrible!,a budda belly!. Hopefully i'll feel the same way that i have an excuse for it!!
> 
> I cant say it was any overwhelming maternal urge that changed my mind. I knew my husband always wanted a baby but he never pressurised me about it, alot of DH's friends(wives) started having kids, their announcements left me feeling very jealous...and yet i couldnt work out why for a long time. We then moved house to a large 4 bed house that used to be DH's childhood home and started to thinking about what it would be like to have a little one round here, then more friends had babies and the jealousy was awful, Dh & I talked and talked and talked about it, until one day i just handed over my pills to him!. Im not one to coo over other peoples babies or children, but when i came on here i discovered there were plenty of mums who were the same, saying"I love my own but still can stand anyone elses!".
> I think in the end it was a decision that we thought thru over and over again,but not one made with maternal instinct, but i believe the jealousy was a wake up call for me!.
> is that weird??Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all,I know a lot of ladies like you,and do you know what,some of my friends that never coo'd over babies and said they weren't maternal at all have made the absolute best mams ever!!Click to expand...

thats good to hear!!. i had a goddamn awful mother, i havent had anything to do with her for years, and the one thing ive said is, im going to make damn sure i treat our baby/child far better than my mother treated me!


----------



## Gemie

Hello girls... not been on much today, trying to restrict the negativity I read and I always seem to stumble on a thread thats talking about worrying things :shrug:
Still loving this thread though :thumbup:

Just had a quick skim through what I've missed... I have to say I'm not a cooer over other peoples babies/children. tbh I've always said I don't really like kids :blush: I love my son and I know I'll love my baby. I don't think just b/c you're not a child person you won't be a great mom and also madcatwoman just b/c your mom was rubbish doesn't mean you will be! If anything you know just how NOT to do it! You'll be great! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

I agree april is the perfect time to have a lo...I had DS in oct 2005 and carried heavily during what was the first of a few hot summers to come and wearing a bump support and stockings for swollen feet in august was not my idea of fun I can tell you! Looking forward to this preg and hoping to be lovely and warm during the winter with all that extra blood pumping around my body :wohoo: DS and baby will be born at opposite ends of the year just like I was hoping....cant believe we achieved it though :lol:

madcat dont worry hon.....other peoples kids annoy me too but its def different with your own :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

its funny the amount of mums who feel the way i do about other peoples kids!, thats what stopped me wanting them in the 1st place for along time, i never thought i was normal!!!.

God, i cant stop peeing this week!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello Ladies!

Glad to see you're happy with our new home. Lots for me to read in just the few days I've been away! Going to add stuff here as I read through...

We're hoping for a girl too. In this generation on my side of the family there are already 9 boys and another on the way and only two girls so we are well overdue! We hoped Byron would be a girl, just because we don't want to be an all boy family and we could be more relaxed if the first was. Of course he's not and is amazing so it's all good! If this one is a boy then so be it!

No cravings, but I had none last time either. Even just a craving to eat would've been good last time! Yesterday morning while camping the tent next to us was cooking bacon. I'm veggie so don't like the smell at the best of times but my God I nearly vomited in the tent from the smell!

I'm eating LOADS right now. Hoping if I keep it up the ms will stay away longer. I'm loving eggs which I didn't eat for 8 months last time.

We've told my sister (first as I knew how excited she'd be) and my parents. Got a big family thing on Saturday at my brother's with more distant relatives so don't want to tell them until after that. Have told my best mate from school but not my best mate from uni, feeling funny about it because she has a dodgy relationship at the moment.

I am also weeing for England! I never really did with Byron, not even at the end but man it's urgent when I only need to go a small amount! My bloating seems to have subsided and I really hope this will soon! I'm guessing it's just all the hormones.

I've done one test only getting BFP and have resisted getting another! I still have sore boobs and the start of ms so I am assuming all is well.

I'll post this now to break up my replies a bit! lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome vbaby3! In some ways I think it might be worse being on a subsequent pregnancy as you've something to compare to - why don't I have as much ms? Did I hurt this much the first time? etc Welcome also new_to_ttc

I really need to call the doctors tomorrow to book my MW appointment. I was kind of scared to but now that I've got through the 5 week mark I feel I must really be pregnant as my period couldn't have been this late! There's no hurry as I know I won't be seen for another month or so.

madcat I'm an E and I bloody well noticed the difference! It wasn't until a couple of months in thought they actually grew. I have no idea what size they went to, possibly a G!! I reckon this time it won't be quite as noticeable as I've a lot of saggy space to fill up first! :rofl: That said I am already having to squeeze them into some of my tighter summer dresses.

My guts are all over the show, easily tipped either way. Spent an hour locked in the campsite toilets in the middle of the night after a stressful encounter with selfish git campers.

madcat - We were on holiday near Abergele a few weeks ago. My parents, brother and sister have all recently moved to N Wales, all around Caergwrle. My brother moved from near Chester too, they much prefer it where they are.

I am having such bad ligament issues. Last night I sneezed when I was half asleep and wrenched both sides, now every little stress hurts. That's it for another 8 months!

We've intentionally planned our conception times for me not to be heavily pregnant over the summer (Byron was bfp April, edd Dec 9th).

lol on the hidden pregnancies, I know what you mean, I was a giant!

GEmie - I know what you mean about other people's babies, even my nephews and nieces I'm not massively fussed about. I mean they're all gorgeous and kids in general are fab but I'm just not that interested in seeing pictures of other people's babies eating their first stick of carrot!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Evening ladies :) Hope everyone well!

I saw my doctor today she said I was in great health and showing very good early signs of a healthy pregnancy yay!!! She has made arrangements for me at the early pregnancy unit due to my history but said that things this time look very promising :) 

Ive managed a bit of food today yay!!! And Im a little less tired, think my body just took some adjusting lol

My parents found out today too lol.. my mum is elated and ready to tell the world lol My phone hasnt stopped - so much for small and low key until passed 12 weeks - mums huh!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good news new!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well I have the worst sore (.)(.) today and my ribs are hurting so much that I got terribly panicky this am b/c I thought something was seriosuly wrong my ribs hurt to much I could hardly move....I am feeling a little more relaxed about it now and guess I have major stretching going on right now! bar my 6 spare tyres :rofl: I have one rock hard lower tummy I think I am going to br huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Ladies and think I will be in maternity pants before I know it :)

Welcome back PeanutBean sounds like you had a really nice break away :thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

How do you ladies get good clear photos of your tests? I have a 10mp camera and I still get crappy pics lol Ive turned the flash off but it just seems to make the screen blurry :( I want a nice clear photo lol


----------



## PeanutBean

My boobs are staying sort of evenly uncomfortable which is good. I can't wait for my stretchmark covered tyre to fill out! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me neither PeanutBean I have a whole map of stretchmarks :rofl:

mmmmmmmmmm I am eating a banana coated in chocolate on a stick


----------



## PeanutBean

I need to go and hang washing out and take some interest in my son! Been catching up on here for a couple of hours now while DH has been having a lovely play! I am such a bad mum!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: hon I have terrible baby brain right now and cant seem to movtivate myself :)


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> My boobs are staying sort of evenly uncomfortable which is good. I can't wait for my stretchmark covered tyre to fill out! lol

i just want my spare tyres filled out!, i hate my stomach!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

new_to_ttc said:


> How do you ladies get good clear photos of your tests? I have a 10mp camera and I still get crappy pics lol Ive turned the flash off but it just seems to make the screen blurry :( I want a nice clear photo lol

ah well, i do photography, so, i have a macro lens (for close ups of things), so for me, thats how i photographed my tests!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah, washing needed another spin, been filling nappies (not with my poo!) and getting the bread out of the breadmaker. Spin is nearly done now. DH is doing Byron's bath.

Being pregnant I seem to zone out on life and can only live through BnB, it's odd!

Where is everyone?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo, photography madcat? Nice! I love photography, was thinking this holiday how'd I'd relaly like a new digi. My Panasonic one is one step behindan SLR but since I bought it four years ago the technology has moved so fast I reckon I could get a fabulous SLR for quite an affordable price. My OM10 film camera is my favourite but I have to carry so much stuff around with it I really hardly ever use it.

My tummy has always been rotund! lol I never show it and never will. It looked quite good pregnant for a while then in then in the last couple of weeks before birth I broke and the stretchmarks went from none to an innercity road map! :/ I could never have had a flat tum anyway so I guess it's not loss really.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Glad to see you're happy with our new home. Lots for me to read in just the few days I've been away! Going to add stuff here as I read through...
> 
> We're hoping for a girl too. In this generation on my side of the family there are already 9 boys and another on the way and only two girls so we are well overdue! We hoped Byron would be a girl, just because we don't want to be an all boy family and we could be more relaxed if the first was. Of course he's not and is amazing so it's all good! If this one is a boy then so be it!
> 
> No cravings, but I had none last time either. Even just a craving to eat would've been good last time! Yesterday morning while camping the tent next to us was cooking bacon. I'm veggie so don't like the smell at the best of times but my God I nearly vomited in the tent from the smell!
> 
> I'm eating LOADS right now. Hoping if I keep it up the ms will stay away longer. I'm loving eggs which I didn't eat for 8 months last time.
> 
> We've told my sister (first as I knew how excited she'd be) and my parents. Got a big family thing on Saturday at my brother's with more distant relatives so don't want to tell them until after that. Have told my best mate from school but not my best mate from uni, feeling funny about it because she has a dodgy relationship at the moment.
> 
> I am also weeing for England! I never really did with Byron, not even at the end but man it's urgent when I only need to go a small amount! My bloating seems to have subsided and I really hope this will soon! I'm guessing it's just all the hormones.
> 
> I've done one test only getting BFP and have resisted getting another! I still have sore boobs and the start of ms so I am assuming all is well.
> 
> I'll post this now to break up my replies a bit! lol

Ive never wee'd or drank this much in all my life!, i dont drink much in the evenings, have a wee before bed, and im either having to get up in the night or hold on till im bursting by 6am!.

Im not having an cravings either, food is tasting a bit bland these days however. the only thing i fancied more is mushrooms on toast, this time last year i never even liked mushrooms.

And ligament pain?!, well yes, ive sneezed twice now a bit too hard and had to pay for it!!, i really try to control my sneezin now if i can, i get little twinges in my sides too.

Hey- Abergele is my nearest town, its litterally a 5min drive away from where i live!


----------



## new_to_ttc

madcatwoman said:


> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies get good clear photos of your tests? I have a 10mp camera and I still get crappy pics lol Ive turned the flash off but it just seems to make the screen blurry :( I want a nice clear photo lol
> 
> ah well, i do photography, so, i have a macro lens (for close ups of things), so for me, thats how i photographed my tests!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooooo me not got anything fancy lol 

What was the name of the clinic you're going to for your private scan hun? Im sure I read one clic or somethbing but I cant find it now, I was looking at the one I saw and its call Ultrasound ltd in St Asaph


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oo, photography madcat? Nice! I love photography, was thinking this holiday how'd I'd relaly like a new digi. My Panasonic one is one step behindan SLR but since I bought it four years ago the technology has moved so fast I reckon I could get a fabulous SLR for quite an affordable price. My OM10 film camera is my favourite but I have to carry so much stuff around with it I really hardly ever use it.
> 
> My tummy has always been round! lol I never show it and never will. It looked quite good pregnant for a while then in then in the last couple of weeks before birth I broke and the stretchmarks went from none to an innercity road map! :/ I could never have had a flat tum anyway so I guess it's not loss really.

ive never had a flat tum either (and i dont have any kids already). i could easily pass as 5-6months gone as i am already(which makes me wonder when i'll notice me showing now).even as a child i had a budda belly with skinny arms and legs, ive hated my tum for as long as i can remember!, so i too never show it.

Yes, i used to do wedding photography, i loved the photos but the stress was enormous when doing it on your own, crowd control was- well, out of control as no-one was ever listening!.


----------



## madcatwoman

new_to_ttc said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new_to_ttc said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies get good clear photos of your tests? I have a 10mp camera and I still get crappy pics lol Ive turned the flash off but it just seems to make the screen blurry :( I want a nice clear photo lol
> 
> ah well, i do photography, so, i have a macro lens (for close ups of things), so for me, thats how i photographed my tests!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo me not got anything fancy lol
> 
> What was the name of the clinic you're going to for your private scan hun? Im sure I read one clic or somethbing but I cant find it now, I was looking at the one I saw and its call Ultrasound ltd in St AsaphClick to expand...

yeh- its "Ultrasound now" in St Asaph, i have an 8 and 12 week(nuchal) booked with them!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Same place then.. look forward to hearing your experience with them... Im having early scans on nhs so will save all my money and go for the full 4d dvd package :) If they a nice company :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hate my tum also Ladies :( and hide it too! That said it def is so hard right now and I dont remember feeling like this with DS maybe its just b/c its my 2nd :baby: :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I hate my tum also Ladies :( and hide it too! That said it def is so hard right now and I dont remember feeling like this with DS maybe its just b/c its my 2nd :baby: :shrug:

i do know you can show quicker with your 2nd!!

I just had a bath, gawd my (.)(.) are sore, the sorest they have been so far!. i wouldnt change it though, its the only common pregnancy symptom i have really!:baby:


----------



## PeanutBean

Is it still bloat madly? Mine seems to have gone but I felt pretty hard and massive for a few days there. But then we second timers most likely will come up more quickly. I'm already losing what little waist I have left after the first pregnancy.

I hate tummies on show anyway, whatever they look like. Some things are best kept hidden!

madcat we stayed here a few weeks ago: https://plasfarmcaravanpark.co.uk/ It was pretty nice. We went to Abergele in the rain that later became sun and Bodnant Gardens too, they were amazing! But we had the dog so could only go in one at a time with Byron. My best mate from school had grandparents that lived in Abergele so we visited there one time when we were invited to the wedding and evening party of a pal. She got married at that white church along the way, can't quite remember...

I'm not very good at taking pics of people, I prefer landscape and macro stuff.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No hon I dont think its bloat my jeans still fit....I was surprised :dohh: but its just really hard and I just have this feeling it wont be long until I am showing I feel like my tummy is already here :loopy: I mean apart from the spare tyres :rofl:....maybe its to do with it been my second preg :shrug: Its been like this for a few weeks now!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Is it still bloat madly? Mine seems to have gone but I felt pretty hard and massive for a few days there. But then we second timers most likely will come up more quickly. I'm already losing what little waist I have left after the first pregnancy.
> 
> I hate tummies on show anyway, whatever they look like. Some things are best kept hidden!
> 
> madcat we stayed here a few weeks ago: https://plasfarmcaravanpark.co.uk/ It was pretty nice. We went to Abergele in the rain that later became sun and Bodnant Gardens too, they were amazing! But we had the dog so could only go in one at a time with Byron. My best mate from school had grandparents that lived in Abergele so we visited there one time when we were invited to the wedding and evening party of a pal. She got married at that white church along the way, can't quite remember...
> 
> I'm not very good at taking pics of people, I prefer landscape and macro stuff.

i dont know that caravan park, but know Betws-yn-rhos, its the next village behind ours!!(small world). I'll have to draw you up a list to must see places!.

well, i do a bit of all sorts photography now, all for leisure, the odd people portrait, pets and landscape , heres a link to my pics(hope B&B will allow this- its non profit making) https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All:flower:
And todays challenge should you choose to except, is,
i challenge you to obtain a test line darker than this one on an OPK!!!!, because mines pretty impressive i think!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all! just a quickie, we're off on a day out in a mo. Just wanted to let you all know that I'll edit the first post to list our names and EDDs so if you could post your EDD for me (even if it's in your sig so I am sure to get everyone) I'll update the first post.

Have a good day all, see you tonight!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Morning all! just a quickie, we're off on a day out in a mo. Just wanted to let you all know that I'll edit the first post to list our names and EDDs so if you could post your EDD for me (even if it's in your sig so I am sure to get everyone) I'll update the first post.
> 
> Have a good day all, see you tonight!

consider it done, its in my Siggy:winkwink:


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> I hate my tum also Ladies :( and hide it too! That said it def is so hard right now and I dont remember feeling like this with DS maybe its just b/c its my 2nd :baby: :shrug:

I didn't really look pregnant til about 20 wks with my 1st,and with my 2nd I had a full on baby bump at 8/9 wks!Even tho I got bigger quicker with my 2nd I don't think I was any bigger by the end than I was the 1st time.
I'm 6 wks now YIPPEE!! So god knows when i'll start to show this time,already quite bloated so lovin maxi dresses and leggins at the mo,so comfy.


----------



## vbaby3

peanutbean said:


> morning all! Just a quickie, we're off on a day out in a mo. Just wanted to let you all know that i'll edit the first post to list our names and edds so if you could post your edd for me (even if it's in your sig so i am sure to get everyone) i'll update the first post.
> 
> Have a good day all, see you tonight!

edd 22 april


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> My boobs are staying sort of evenly uncomfortable which is good. I can't wait for my stretchmark covered tyre to fill out! lol

Me too,love love love baby bumps!
Except when they get completely massive and you can't turn over in bed anymore!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

EDD 16th April


----------



## PeanutBean

I have been feeling queasy ALL day. Ugh. Can't believe it's set in so soon. It was 6 weeks with Byron and I'm only a little over 5. Even given the early ovulation this has still been soon, I've been feeling on and off nauseous for a few days now. It's bearable, I just need to keep scoffing and scoffing some more (I am getting massive and can't tell if it's early bump, bloat or food!), but I know this will only get much much worse and will be with me potentially for the next 8 months. Deep sigh...


----------



## madcatwoman

Mmm, bit off my food today,/under the weather. i went out with a friend today, stuggled to eat a ham toastie! :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I have been feeling queasy ALL day. Ugh. Can't believe it's set in so soon. It was 6 weeks with Byron and I'm only a little over 5. Even given the early ovulation this has still been soon, I've been feeling on and off nauseous for a few days now. It's bearable, I just need to keep scoffing and scoffing some more (I am getting massive and can't tell if it's early bump, bloat or food!), but I know this will only get much much worse and will be with me potentially for the next 8 months. Deep sigh...

we posted similar at the same time lol!

ive just had to put on some dinner for us, i havent put much out for myself, i think i'll struggle eating it today


----------



## new_to_ttc

My EDD is 1st May


----------



## PeanutBean

Just eaten tea OK. Lasagna and chips! Struggled to finish my sandwich at lunch though. I'm not a big fan of butties anyway and I couldn't eat them at all last time. I am just hungry-sick ALL the time!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Just eaten tea OK. Lasagna and chips! Struggled to finish my sandwich at lunch though. I'm not a big fan of butties anyway and I couldn't eat them at all last time. I am just hungry-sick ALL the time!

well, i ended up eating half a childsize meal this evening lol, didnt fancy anymore. then my ligament stabbed me briefly!.
off for a soak in the bath with my book now i think!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just had some toast as feeling constantly nauseous now. At least I am still eating. I can't remember when I stopped last time, I guess it was probably quite gradual. My maths was totally wonky before too, it's exactly 4 weeks since I ov'd and with my first pregnancy it was exactly 6 weeks from my ultimate regular period so probably also 4 weeks from ov! This is it for me now! Just hoping it isn't going to last the whole pregnancy again.

Ugh, I'm feeling really worried about work today. Start back from my holidays on Tuesday so still some time yet but then it's super stress until November at least. Can I list the things I'm worried about? Don't feel the need to comment unless you want to, just a venting! lol

1) I applied for £30k funding for a bit national marine project but it's not looking good and we would have to run our events before February next year so time is running out to secure alternative funding. Feeling stressed about that as it's my baby and isn't really happening. Have this great artist doing logos for me and to say I'd initiated and project managed a marine project as well as securing tonnes of funding would be the best thing ever for my CV. :(
2) Got this stupid event in three weeks (when I will be so broken with ms). Working away from home for three days and have to deliver some stuff to our volunteers including a reward and recognition draft policy that NO-ONE has given me any feedback on, staff or volunteers, and I've yet to find out if the money we have for it will be available in future years and also whether or not I'm actually going to have the authority to implement it all across the organization which is as it should be.
3) I'm waiting on hearing about a job description review and pay rise. My manager changed recently and the new one knows nothing, doesn't understand what any of it is about and doesn't seem to see what my prospective role will be. I already do tonnes more than my description and have taken on this huge volunteer management role. I want it written into my description and job title as I've been there nearly 4 years and won't ever get another job otherwise as it'll look like I've no ambition. My manager said she'd have sorted it by the end of this week but there hasn't been any email from her. I need to be told I will be in charge of volunteering strategy for the whole organization in order to make all this work. We have over 250 volunteers and no formal management or strategy so we NEED this!
4) Then I've another stupid bid funding bid to write and submit for the end of October. It was meant to have gone at the end of July but my manager decided not to read it until the day before the deadline then told me not to send it. It's a project with external people so they were gutted. It was awful. :( Now I will be so mashed of brain that it'll be crap anyway.

Rant over. Thanks for reading!


----------



## madcatwoman

well, yesterday afternoon an evening i felt quit sick y'know!. i wasnt sick thankgoodness, i seem to be ok this morning although still not hungry, i just had some toast for the sake of it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope I get to be joining you ladies soon


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I hope I get to be joining you ladies soon

Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I have been feeling the same madcat about food....trying to eat for the sake of it b/c I know I should :dohh: if I do eat something I fancy and enjoy it it tastes like the best thing in the whole world :rofl: I had a cheese and onion sandwich for lunch and it tasted bloody brilliant :) anyone would think I had never had a cheese and onion sandwich in my life before :lol:

So sorry PeanutBean :kiss: sounds like you got a whole lotta work going on at the minute.....remember to take some `you time` this is important right now for both you and ickle beanie :thumbup:

See you soon Ozzieshunni :wohoo:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

fx'd ladies!  I hope I'll be here soon


----------



## PeanutBean

We'll be looking for you in a week!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been feeling the same madcat about food....trying to eat for the sake of it b/c I know I should :dohh: if I do eat something I fancy and enjoy it it tastes like the best thing in the whole world :rofl: I had a cheese and onion sandwich for lunch and it tasted bloody brilliant :) anyone would think I had never had a cheese and onion sandwich in my life before :lol:
> 
> So sorry PeanutBean :kiss: sounds like you got a whole lotta work going on at the minute.....remember to take some `you time` this is important right now for both you and ickle beanie :thumbup:
> 
> See you soon Ozzieshunni :wohoo:




> I had a cheese and onion sandwich for lunch and it tasted bloody brilliant :) anyone would think I had never had a cheese and onion sandwich in my life before :lol:

 Hahaha:haha:,thats how i feel about mushrooms on toast!. We had our treat today, tea from the chippy, it made me feel quite peaky though!:nope:.

hey madly- your bean is the size of a blueberry!, nice!, im jealous, i need a couple of days catch up!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bump!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I know! Where is everyone? I've had my first nausea in the night and near-retching from cleaning teeth and bad smells. :(. And so it begins!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,haven't been on in a couple of days.Nothing new here really.
Last week was hardly eating and this wk i'm like a pig,can't seem to fill myself!
My tummy is huge already,prob a mixture of food and bloat and pregnancy,but i'm actually afraid someone will notice and my secret will be out!!
Not telling anyone at all until after my scan which isn't til 2nd oct,so i'm trying to keep a low profile until then!
Apart from that,i've really bad sinusitus,my skin has broken out into loadsa spots and i'm quite short tempered with dh and kids,so all in all very attractive and wonderful to be around!
On a plus,still no nausea and not overly tired yet,though with 2 little 1's already i don't have time to rest during the day so just as well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

Well still extremely tired :dohh:.....nausea not so bad managing to cook fried breakfasts without feeling too :sick: :) still not feeling hungry and wanting to eat :wacko: so not eating as much as normal and still often forcing myself to eat just b/c I know I need too! I have been getting alsorts of cramping stretching feelings which is very reassuring considering my 1st MW appointment isnt for another two weeks :( I think my 1st scan might be around the same time as yours vbaby3 :thumbup:
 
I have 3 days off work now :wohoo: looking forward to resting :yipee:


----------



## madcatwoman

well, ive always had a bit of a tummy on me, even as a skinny kid, ive no idea why, but my mother was the same too. I cant decide if im now as fat as ive always been in that region, or whether im getting fatter. out of habbit i used to hold my tummy in alot as im self concious of it, but its now feeling like more of an effort to do that/using those muscles, so i am looking quite pregnant lol!!!!.

Well, i dont have nausea, but im still off food, for some reason its when its time to eat evening meals that i feel a bit off colour,i really dont want to eat then, but i do eat as much as i can. I also used to love my breakfasts, but im a bit off those too atm!

i get a few ligament pains, from sneezing, laughing etc, and just the odd little one now and then if im lying down!

OH YES plus i too am breaking out in spots, i had terrible acne in my teens and early 20s, i had to be treated by a dermatologist, the pill also helped alot, im just hoping and praying it never gets that bad again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lucky me, spots and greasy hair disappear in pregnancy! I'm really cross really easily fir ages at the moment. I started swearing so much last time and I'm already getting more foul mouthed again. I has trouble at breakfast but haven't really stopped eating since lunch. It's the only way!

I really should book in with the MW...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DH is cooking me pancakes yum yum :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> DH is cooking me pancakes yum yum :)

oh pancakes,long time no see!

DH cooked me a stirfry of chop sausage type things, mushrooms:winkwink:, potatoe and rice, it was the best thing ive eaten in weeks, it didnt even make me feel off colour afterwards!

unfortunately im the opposite, along with my spots comes VERY greasy hair, i have to wash it every day but by afternoon its greasy again and have to use that dry shampoo!!:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My Pancakes were very nice although I fear the lemon juice will give me heartburn :)

I can relate madcat I have to wash my hair every day too or it looks like I dunked it in the chip pan :lol: I also have terribly greasy skin and struggle to control my shine....I have a few spots right now but with DS my skin was the best it has ever been so I am hoping for that again :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> My Pancakes were very nice although I fear the lemon juice will give me heartburn :)
> 
> I can relate madcat I have to wash my hair every day too or it looks like I dunked it in the chip pan :lol: I also have terribly greasy skin and struggle to control my shine....I have a few spots right now but with DS my skin was the best it has ever been so I am hoping for that again :)

ive just noted you are due on the 16th April, my wedding anniversary!:kiss:

im due on the 21st april (my sisters birthday)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My EDD by LMP is 16th April hon although I feel sure due to ov I might be due a little later but of course until my 1st scan I wont know my ACTUAL EDD....if Jenny Renny is anything to go by, my little girl will be born by c-sec on the 2nd of april so then it would be earlier :dohh: I dont mind I am just glad to be here with all you Ladies :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

In my non-pregnant state I am plenty spotty and also have to wash my hair every day. I get so annoyed with people telling me if wouldn't be so if I stopped washing it every day! It's completely obvious both from pregnancy and pills in the past that my natural hormones = greasy hair!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> In my non-pregnant state I am plenty spotty and also have to wash my hair every day. I get so annoyed with people telling me if wouldn't be so if I stopped washing it every day! It's completely obvious both from pregnancy and pills in the past that my natural hormones = greasy hair!

yes i have natrually greasy hair too, its simply X10 worse now, i too hate people saying we shouldnt wash it every day, they dont see the state of it after one day!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

NO spots, ungreasy hair, slower leg hair growth and no migraines I think were the sum total of positive symptoms I had in the last pregnancy. I also didn't get gingivitis, much by way of Braxton Hicks, SPD (though did have very painful pelvis), and peeing constantly. Everything else was mine all mine and ALL the way through! lol I reckon I deserved clean hair and a clear complexion!


----------



## madcatwoman

is anyone finding they have ALOT of CM??
i must admit i didnt expect to have so much!.

Another silly question... does anyone find it a bit uncomfortable in the uterus area to orgasm these days??, i know i do!.

thats all i have to say about that!!....


----------



## PeanutBean

I've quite a bit, it comes and goes but I do have times where it's enough for me to worry it's blood. I remember having loads last time. As for the other, we've not done anything since as I've been so tired and nauseous so I don't know!

First day back at work and already struggling. The nausea's giving me wonky guts which is annoying. Retched over early morning toast so gave up and made myself get in the shower. Felt improved for collapsing on the floor for a while. Gonna be on a later train, start as I mean to go on!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I woke up feeling :sick: today Ladies too :loopy: wouldnt change it for the world though :)

Madcat yes I have oodles of cm...not really sure how I would describe it as it seems to change....quite watery but then sometimes snotty like sorry tmi but it was def the 1st thing I noticed and I had it terribly with DS I use to carry spare pants everywhere in a nappy bag in my handbag and do now :thumbup:

oh yeah it really bugs me too when people say `dont wash your hair everyday b/c you are washing the natural oils out of it` :saywhat: I dont need no help from natural oils I can tell you, you should see my hair on a morning :wacko:

We were buggy shopping online last night and I am pleased to know DH agrees for a change over my choice of buggy for LO :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> I woke up feeling :sick: today Ladies too :loopy: wouldnt change it for the world though :)
> 
> Madcat yes I have oodles of cm...not really sure how I would describe it as it seems to change....quite watery but then sometimes snotty like sorry tmi but it was def the 1st thing I noticed and I had it terribly with DS I use to carry spare pants everywhere in a nappy bag in my handbag and do now :thumbup:
> 
> oh yeah it really bugs me too when people say `dont wash your hair everyday b/c you are washing the natural oils out of it` :saywhat: I dont need no help from natural oils I can tell you, you should see my hair on a morning :wacko:
> 
> We were buggy shopping online last night and I am pleased to know DH agrees for a change over my choice of buggy for LO :wohoo:

Im glad im not the only one who feels like shes wet herself half the time, and yes there are times theres so much you worry its blood,(i rush off to check!!).

Ah yes, Buggy shopping:happydance:. Ive had a look on line, and i have a little look in mothercare too:blush:. i think one of those travel systems would be what we need, although we dont know exactly what we need. I dont want a huge great big buggy though!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> well, ive always had a bit of a tummy on me, even as a skinny kid, ive no idea why, but my mother was the same too. I cant decide if im now as fat as ive always been in that region, or whether im getting fatter. out of habbit i used to hold my tummy in alot as im self concious of it, but its now feeling like more of an effort to do that/using those muscles, so i am looking quite pregnant lol!!!!.
> 
> Well, i dont have nausea, but im still off food, for some reason its when its time to eat evening meals that i feel a bit off colour,i really dont want to eat then, but i do eat as much as i can. I also used to love my breakfasts, but im a bit off those too atm!
> 
> i get a few ligament pains, from sneezing, laughing etc, and just the odd little one now and then if im lying down!
> 
> OH YES plus i too am breaking out in spots, i had terrible acne in my teens and early 20s, i had to be treated by a dermatologist, the pill also helped alot, im just hoping and praying it never gets that bad again!

I looked like absolute crap in the beginning with all my pregnancies,but by about 20 wks I looked great,everyone said I was glowing!
Hopefully the spotty faces disappear for us in a few wks!
My bellys the same,not even trying to hold it in anymore,its way bigger than it was,can't wait til its a proper bump!
I wish I would go off my food,was off it last wk but now my appetite is back with a vengeance,Worrys me coz I piled the weight on with my 2nd son!


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> My EDD by LMP is 16th April hon although I feel sure due to ov I might be due a little later but of course until my 1st scan I wont know my ACTUAL EDD....if Jenny Renny is anything to go by, my little girl will be born by c-sec on the 2nd of april so then it would be earlier :dohh: I dont mind I am just glad to be here with all you Ladies :kiss:

Who's this jenny renny?Has she a website?I do love a good oul psychic reading,its a bitta crack isn't it?!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Heres the buggy we have been looking at madcat....its not bulky and can be used as a travel system £250 for the complete package....it has amazing reviews and I love it :)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_97151_10001

I will get Jennys website address for you vbaby3 be back in a mo!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Heres her website address hon 

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/

and heres my pregnancy prediction

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Heres her website address hon
> 
> https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/
> 
> and heres my pregnancy prediction
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
> She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.

blimey!!, how does she manage to do a reading like this??


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Heres the buggy we have been looking at madcat....its not bulky and can be used as a travel system £250 for the complete package....it has amazing reviews and I love it :)
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_97151_10001
> 
> I will get Jennys website address for you vbaby3 be back in a mo!

yeh something like this we have in mind or similar (would quite like one in red too!:winkwink:).
The prices range so much as well, im not sure whats considered good and whats not for the price.
am i right in thinking travel systems are a pram, a buggy and a carrycot/carseat?, or do you buy a carseat seperate?.


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Heres her website address hon
> 
> https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/
> 
> and heres my pregnancy prediction
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
> She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.

Thanks very much,
God that is very indepth!!!!
Have others said she was good?I'll give it a go and let yous know what she says to me.x


----------



## PeanutBean

I so don't believe in any of this reading stuff but I might have a go later and post it in my journal, just for fun!

Madcat - travel systems are prams where the car seat will attach. Some will come as a complete set with the car seat but some are just compatible and you have to buy the seat separately. The cost varies but £250 is the cheapest you'll get a complete system. Ours is a Britax one (and old model now) which we got for about £300 but we also bought an isofix base for the seat. It was all on offer as it was just before a new model came out. People on here talk about icandy and bugaboo and the likes. When researching into tandom prams I looked up icandy and was utterly astonished at the amazingly extortionate cost! Like up to a grand! I think a lot of people will pay more for a status symbol, just like with a car! It's fun to have a mix of fabrics and things like that but they only vomit/wee/poo on them anyway! you can always buy fun cosytoes for some individuality. We had a tight budget so went for the system because overall it was cheaper. We later bought a buggy for light weather and street use, it was about £80 and is also from birth so can be used with the next one.

Both of ours are Britax which is not common as they've not been doing prams long. The first one has been used for daily walks with the dog in all weathers and on rough terrain and still works just perfectly. If we do get a tandem I'll probably get the Britax one, though it's quite expensive, as I know they make really good sturdy prams.

By the way, Mothercare are fairly consistently the most expensive place to buy prams (and most things!) so unless you choose a Mothercare own model definitely shop around. Kiddicare do stuff cheap and Boots quite often have good offers on, especially on odler models (where we got ours from). Toys r us are quite good for offers too.


----------



## vbaby3

I just ordered my reading from jennyrenny.Should have it in 48hrs!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I just saw you have to pay and thought better of it! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I so don't believe in any of this reading stuff but I might have a go later and post it in my journal, just for fun!
> 
> Madcat - travel systems are prams where the car seat will attach. Some will come as a complete set with the car seat but some are just compatible and you have to buy the seat separately. The cost varies but £250 is the cheapest you'll get a complete system. Ours is a Britax one (and old model now) which we got for about £300 but we also bought an isofix base for the seat. It was all on offer as it was just before a new model came out. People on here talk about icandy and bugaboo and the likes. When researching into tandom prams I looked up icandy and was utterly astonished at the amazingly extortionate cost! Like up to a grand! I think a lot of people will pay more for a status symbol, just like with a car! It's fun to have a mix of fabrics and things like that but they only vomit/wee/poo on them anyway! you can always buy fun cosytoes for some individuality. We had a tight budget so went for the system because overall it was cheaper. We later bought a buggy for light weather and street use, it was about £80 and is also from birth so can be used with the next one.
> 
> Both of ours are Britax which is not common as they've not been doing prams long. The first one has been used for daily walks with the dog in all weathers and on rough terrain and still works just perfectly. If we do get a tandem I'll probably get the Britax one, though it's quite expensive, as I know they make really good sturdy prams.
> 
> By the way, Mothercare are fairly consistently the most expensive place to buy prams (and most things!) so unless you choose a Mothercare own model definitely shop around. Kiddicare do stuff cheap and Boots quite often have good offers on, especially on odler models (where we got ours from). Toys r us are quite good for offers too.

wow, its a whole new world for me!!!!!!

um, ok, might give mothercare a wide birth then! (hahahahha!)

is this isofix base something you need to buy seperately for the carseat to be fixed to then?.

gona have to do alot of research!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree PeanutBean most buggies are extortionatly priced and generally so b/c of the bling bling name like icandy etc! I had a graco travelsystem as my 1st buggy with DS which I absolutely adored that was until it collapsed with DS in it and nearly crushed him b/c the folding mechanism thingy gave way :( It was replaced by graco with their new mosiac model which turned out to be my best buggy ever. I have had a fair few different street buggies all different makes for DS and b/c I dont drive they got quite an hammering and didnt last long. Nothing compared to my Graco mosiac though and I would be inclined to get another one however for the same price more or less I can purchase my obaby zezu which has so many more features to it and excellent reviews that said I will not be spending more than £250 on a complete travelsystem package because trust me the more expensive buggies are no more built to last than the more reasonably priced ones! My sister has a silvercross travelsystem for her DD who is 6months old...Her buggy set her back about £400 from mothercare and that was on offer sadly her buggy has been in repair 3 times already and she doesnt use this buggy solely either as she has two streetbuggys! The bar that supports the car seat keeps snapping and her brake bar doesnt work....I have been with her on the bus many a time and we have had to throw ourselves at the pram when turning a corner b/c the brake bar simply unclicks itself :saywhat: silvercross use to be the best buggy maker around my mum will tell you but alas no more buggies are whacked together these days at such a rate they are not built to last like they use to be!

My Zezu will be our main buggy but we will also purchase a streetbuggy too!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No madcat some isofix bases come with the package but most car seats are now made just to simply strap in using the seat belt in the rear of your car! 

Mothercare is expensive and I agree with Peanutbean Kiddicare.com and Babies r us based at toys r us stores (also on line but dont have full extensive range!) are the best places to shop....I think I will be getting mine from kiddicare.com


----------



## madcatwoman

oh ok, thats cleared that up then. we would probably look in toys are us first to see what theyre like, and what we like,(nice excuse for me to get a trip into chester!), either buy one from there or from kiddicare. I think£250 would be our very top max budget!. We think DH's mum will help out quite a bit at christmas so we would probably ask for vouchers or for the things we need i think, we lucky as she does tend to spoil us, plus this is her 1st grandchild (that she doesnt yet know about, and probably wont believe us anyway- as ive told her im not having kids! ha ha)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) sounds like a plan hon!

*`what would you like us to buy for baby?`*

You could make a baby wish list with things on it you would like/need including details where from, price etc kinda like a wedding gift list with gifts of different price ranges on it to suit all budgets :thumbup: We might do this on say a word document on the laptop b/c we will get asked this question loads (we did with DS!) Sometimes people duplicate gifts and you will recieve say 10 photo albums :rofl: I intend to stick the practical def need stuff on my list and that way if people do ask I can point them in the right direction no money wasted!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Grandparents generally contribute to the practical stuff like pushchair or nursery furniture so I reckon its ok to put steriliser, bottles, box of nappies etc on your gift wish list!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :) sounds like a plan hon!
> 
> *`what would you like us to buy for baby?`*
> 
> You could make a baby wish list with things on it you would like/need including details where from, price etc kinda like a wedding gift list with gifts of different price ranges on it to suit all budgets :thumbup: We might do this on say a word document on the laptop b/c we will get asked this question loads (we did with DS!) Sometimes people duplicate gifts and you will recieve say 10 photo albums :rofl: I intend to stick the practical def need stuff on my list and that way if people do ask I can point them in the right direction no money wasted!

brilliant idea. like a wedding list and as you say people can pick out what they can afford from that!.
I think we'll be compiling one of those y'know!!!!

what i could do with is help for you girls who already have kids, i know roughly what we would need, but im far from knowing it all!!, maybe start a list on here for people like me!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hm, things we used:
Pram
Muslims aplenty
Soft bibs aplenty
Sleepsuits/vests/socks
Baby bath and towels
Nappies
Bottles? (I BF but expressed)
Steriliser
Blankets
Thermometer (bath and digi)
Sudacrem
Rocker chair (only thing he'd sleep in that wasn't our arms)
Baby carrier

Things we didn't use:
Moses basket (he wouldn't sleep in it)
Changing table (didn't get one, didn't need one)

Just what I can think of right now and just for the beginning, you need more and more as they get older. Probably forgotten loads though, it doesn't seem a very big list!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hm, things we used:
> Pram
> Muslims aplenty
> Soft bibs aplenty
> Sleepsuits/vests/socks
> Baby bath and towels
> Nappies
> Bottles? (I BF but expressed)
> Steriliser
> Blankets
> Thermometer (bath and digi)
> Sudacrem
> Rocker chair (only thing he'd sleep in that wasn't our arms)
> Baby carrier
> 
> Things we didn't use:
> Moses basket (he wouldn't sleep in it)
> Changing table (didn't get one, didn't need one)
> 
> Just what I can think of right now and just for the beginning, you need more and more as they get older. Probably forgotten loads though, it doesn't seem a very big list!

thats great, one or two things on there i hadnt thought about. 
interesting what you said about the moses basket, did your LO go straight into a cot then? it seems like everyone has moses baskets.
and you didnt need a changing table- i thought that was a must??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I got a changing table madcat and never used it except to pile things on kinda like a junk table :rofl: 

I cant think of anything else Ladies from your list PeanutBean except:

Changing Mat
Baby Monitor (personal choice so if you are in another room you can hear baby although you could be in a coma and still hear him or her cry :lol:)
Lots of cotton wool for changing bum in early days and then babywipes when a little older!

AND TWO OF MY MUST DEF BUYS :thumbup:

BABY SLEEPING BAG.....stops you worrying they will get cold b/c they tend to kick off blankets when a few months old
BATH BATH SEAT..... great for 1st time parents madcat fits into babybath and normal bath and b/c you can sit baby in it and wash hands free its great! It can be really scary esp for dad to bath baby who no matter how big at birth seems so tiny to hold in the water! I will post pic of the best one to get if you like!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I got a changing table madcat and never used it except to pile things on kinda like a junk table :rofl:
> 
> I cant think of anything else Ladies from your list PeanutBean except:
> 
> Changing Mat
> Baby Monitor (personal choice so if you are in another room you can hear baby although you could be in a coma and still hear him or her cry :lol:)
> Lots of cotton wool for changing bum in early days and then babywipes when a little older!
> 
> AND TWO OF MY MUST DEF BUYS :thumbup:
> 
> BABY SLEEPING BAG.....stops you worrying they will get cold b/c they tend to kick off blankets when a few months old
> BATH BATH SEAT..... great for 1st time parents madcat fits into babybath and normal bath and b/c you can sit baby in it and wash hands free its great! It can be really scary esp for dad to bath baby who no matter how big at birth seems so tiny to hold in the water! I will post pic of the best one to get if you like!

yes, post a pic of the bath seat thingie please:winkwink:!.
Never thought of a baby sleeping bag before either!!


ive put all your lists so far onto a baby list on my PC


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Here is the one I bought with DS and will be buying for this lo too hon

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44537031&mcb=cor

or you can also buy one like this comes in blue or pink and folds up for storage

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44537031&mcb=core

all have sucker pads so stick to surface of bath just like a bathmat!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat hon forgot to add we have same EDD :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Madcat hon forgot to add we have same EDD :)

how did i not notice that before!!!:happydance:YAY!!, although im sure ill end up overdue:growlmad:

this is my sisters birthday too, not sure how shes going to take it, if its anything like my wedding- not too well i guess!. (the younger sister marrying and having babies before older sister syndrome im afriad!)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Here is the one I bought with DS and will be buying for this lo too hon
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44537031&mcb=cor
> 
> or you can also buy one like this comes in blue or pink and folds up for storage
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44537031&mcb=core
> 
> all have sucker pads so stick to surface of bath just like a bathmat!

oh theyre handy, yes!!, like those!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I was EDD 16th but that was going on LMP and b/c my cycles are 33days long you deduct 5days :wohoo: and going by ov my EDD is 21st! Just waiting to see what my scan says when I eventually get an appointment once I have seen MW :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Baths seats are one of my must baby buys!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes to the things madly said. We put the mat on the bed and kitchen table when he was tiny but for yonks now we've just changed him on the bathroom floor. Byron didn't sleep anywhere but in arms. We had about 8 weeks or so of total mind bending stress and exhaustion until we started cosleeping and it then wasn't long before he started sleeping through the night. (He stopped again at 12 months when I went back to work!)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Well I was EDD 16th but that was going on LMP and b/c my cycles are 33days long you deduct 5days :wohoo: and going by ov my EDD is 21st! Just waiting to see what my scan says when I eventually get an appointment once I have seen MW :winkwink:

oh i see!!. well, my date is worked out by my LMP but, that cycle was 31 days long, i never found out what each cycle was however because the month previous to that i had come off the pill. So maybe my dates need altering?!!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning ladies! I feel full of the joys of not being 100% vomitous. It's such a difference from my last pg. I'll do a big update later on my journal when I'm not on my phone.

How do you all feel? I hope some more people will join us later this month. We're still a bit thin on the ground.

I'm on the train to work. Byron was the most gorgeous boy this morning. We've grown so much closer since having a couple of weeks off work, hope it lasts.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning!!

well, i dont know if i have MS or not. Still a bit off food, its when i eat lunch or tea that it makes me feel a bit off colour and just on the edge of feeling nausea, this happened with tea yesterday and i felt peaky all evening and right through the night (getting up for a wee at middnight didnt help lol). i finally managed to nod off in the early hours with the TV drooning on in the background. Im not too bad now.


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Hm, things we used:
> Pram
> Muslims aplenty
> Soft bibs aplenty
> Sleepsuits/vests/socks
> Baby bath and towels
> Nappies
> Bottles? (I BF but expressed)
> Steriliser
> Blankets
> Thermometer (bath and digi)
> Sudacrem
> Rocker chair (only thing he'd sleep in that wasn't our arms)
> Baby carrier
> 
> Things we didn't use:
> Moses basket (he wouldn't sleep in it)
> Changing table (didn't get one, didn't need one)
> 
> Just what I can think of right now and just for the beginning, you need more and more as they get older. Probably forgotten loads though, it doesn't seem a very big list!
> 
> thats great, one or two things on there i hadnt thought about.
> interesting what you said about the moses basket, did your LO go straight into a cot then? it seems like everyone has moses baskets.
> and you didnt need a changing table- i thought that was a must??Click to expand...

My 2 went into the moses basket no bother at all,but they do outgrow it very fast,normally by 10 wks they were in the big cot.
Didn't get a changing table,just got a changing mat and changed them on the floor,but once I got used to changing, I did them on my knee
Its amazing how quick you get these things done with a bitta practice!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Hm, things we used:
> Pram
> Muslims aplenty
> Soft bibs aplenty
> Sleepsuits/vests/socks
> Baby bath and towels
> Nappies
> Bottles? (I BF but expressed)
> Steriliser
> Blankets
> Thermometer (bath and digi)
> Sudacrem
> Rocker chair (only thing he'd sleep in that wasn't our arms)
> Baby carrier
> 
> Things we didn't use:
> Moses basket (he wouldn't sleep in it)
> Changing table (didn't get one, didn't need one)
> 
> Just what I can think of right now and just for the beginning, you need more and more as they get older. Probably forgotten loads though, it doesn't seem a very big list!
> 
> thats great, one or two things on there i hadnt thought about.
> interesting what you said about the moses basket, did your LO go straight into a cot then? it seems like everyone has moses baskets.
> and you didnt need a changing table- i thought that was a must??Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 went into the moses basket no bother at all,but they do outgrow it very fast,normally by 10 wks they were in the big cot.
> Didn't get a changing table,just got a changing mat and changed them on the floor,but once I got used to changing, I did them on my knee
> Its amazing how quick you get these things done with a bitta practice!Click to expand...

so the moral of the story is, dont spend too much on a moses basket!:thumbup:


----------



## new_to_ttc

Joshua loved his moses basket, he was in it for quite a while! (It was downstairs for sleeps)

I think my biggest waste of expense was the crib. I got a cute swinging crib, but he wasn't in it for long, and I cant say he liked it too much lol 

I also had a changing mat, but mainly changed him on my knee, was quicker. By time you get the mat etc out and whatever whatever, he was changed lol


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Hm, things we used:
> Pram
> Muslims aplenty
> Soft bibs aplenty
> Sleepsuits/vests/socks
> Baby bath and towels
> Nappies
> Bottles? (I BF but expressed)
> Steriliser
> Blankets
> Thermometer (bath and digi)
> Sudacrem
> Rocker chair (only thing he'd sleep in that wasn't our arms)
> Baby carrier
> 
> Things we didn't use:
> Moses basket (he wouldn't sleep in it)
> Changing table (didn't get one, didn't need one)
> 
> Just what I can think of right now and just for the beginning, you need more and more as they get older. Probably forgotten loads though, it doesn't seem a very big list!
> 
> thats great, one or two things on there i hadnt thought about.
> interesting what you said about the moses basket, did your LO go straight into a cot then? it seems like everyone has moses baskets.
> and you didnt need a changing table- i thought that was a must??Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 went into the moses basket no bother at all,but they do outgrow it very fast,normally by 10 wks they were in the big cot.
> Didn't get a changing table,just got a changing mat and changed them on the floor,but once I got used to changing, I did them on my knee
> Its amazing how quick you get these things done with a bitta practice!Click to expand...
> 
> so the moral of the story is, dont spend too much on a moses basket!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep,or borrow one if you can.my sister and sis in law and a few friends borrowed mine coz I wasn't using it at the time.


----------



## PeanutBean

I always marvel at how people change bums on their knees! lol My Mum always did it with the next nephew up and I thought one day I'll be like that but I'm not! I don't know if it's because we use reusables but they fasten the same way. I'm also not very good at changing with trousers/shoes still on. Maybe it's because he is a poo machine so it was always a mess! Perhaps with the potty training now I'll be able to do it as there'll be no wipes and things needed.


----------



## madcatwoman

Is anyone else feeling like theyre going to be pregnant for a very very very very very long time?lol.

Im supposed to be 7 weeks today(although the sonographer might put me back a few days) and it still seems like a life time unti 12 weeks let alone 9 months!!.:growlmad::wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yes. And it really is a long time! But then once the baby has arrived you don't remember how long it was.

Work people are so going to suspect. My desk is covered in a variety of foods and i'm now on my 6th piece of toast today.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh yes. And it really is a long time! But then once the baby has arrived you don't remember how long it was.
> 
> Work people are so going to suspect. My desk is covered in a variety of foods and i'm now on my 6th piece of toast today.

:haha::haha:

Im wondering how soon or how 'not soon' i will notice any bump, i say this because ive always had a pot belly (never understood why, even as a skinny picky eater kid). so im trying to work out if i'll show earlier because of it or later because ive already got this tummy!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think the same, it'll grow the same so if you've some tum already there it'll still take as long for the existing tum to stick out, if you see what I mean. I guess it depends on how much people notice your tum as to when they'll notice your bump! lol I'm getting indigestion wearing my loosest work trousers. Just turned a bag of mat pants over to my mum for turning up as they were all stupidly long last time. I hope she get some work ones back to me next Wed or I'm going to be stuck for clothes!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well I have had a hugely busy day....I had hairdresser app this am, DS had an hospital appointment this aft and in the middle we tackled Leeds City Centre for those last minute 1st school uniform buys :wacko: My little man starts school next Tuesday :( hes grown up so quickly! Its an understatement to say I am well and truly whacked out!

I had a :sick: episode on the bus this morning and was in fear of having to get off at the next stop and throw up in the shelter :) I was fighting off the bile rise and it was not a pleasant experience at all :loopy: Other than that and the tiredness my eating habits have started to pick up although am been really really fussy! I had a lovely jacket potato, colesaw and cheese for lunch yum yum! I am having another day where I feel I have a baby belly and am going to start surfing for some maternity pants :dohh: The thought of trailing around Leeds again doesnt thrill me in the slighest right now!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh madly, you dont sound too well hun, i have off colour moments but i cant really class it as nausea, and i hope it stays that way too.

Yeh i know what you mean about the tummy peanut, lol i could alreayd pass as 4-5months gone with my tummy, everyone knows i have a tummy and hate it, whether they would notice it any bigger im not sure!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have a big tummy too hon....always have and got bigger after DS :dohh: although bizarely I def think it has gotten bigger :rofl: maybe its in my head....I feel pregnant :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

If I sort of press just below my belly button near my muffin top from DS :rofl: I am sure I can feel my uterus already hard and starting to rise does anyone understand what I mean or am I just plain olde :loopy:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> If I sort of press just below my belly button near my muffin top from DS :rofl: I am sure I can feel my uterus already hard and starting to rise does anyone understand what I mean or am I just plain olde :loopy:

im glad you have said that, because i was gona mention this, and wondered if it was in my head. ive noticed the area below my muffin top starting to feel a bit on the hard side, and maybe slightly more swollen out, i dont know if its always been like it(as i had no reason to check before) but it made me wonder.

And i too cant tell if my tummy is any bigger either, it feels like it is,im sat with my jeans unbuttoned as we speak but i might still be the same size!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: thats exactly how I feel madcat and I def know my tummy wasnt as hard before either so I guess our bellys are gearing up for baby bumps :) and I def didnt feel it this early with DS either!

Gosh I have heartburn again....reckon my baby will have oodles of hair just like DS :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

its just the bit below my muffin that feels hard, my main tummy feels the same as always(although maybe bigger,maybe not, perhaps just bloat).
Ive googled it and they say that the uterus/baby should be behind the pelvic bone at this stage, i dont think ours is!!:blush:


i think im starting to go a bit peaky again!..

im wondering if my due date is going to be a few days out too, but not sure. I only had one true AF (withdrawl bleed to natrual AF), that was 31 days, ive no idea if the length of another AF would have been any different?. the date i have is what the doc gave me, guess i'll have to wait until the scan. the calculators on here say April 23 and that im 6 weeks if i use a cycle length of 31days. I'll leave off the tickers until i know(scan in a weeks time!)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a plan hon :thumbup:

I feel mine is pretty accurate now bit who really knows :shrug:

I just purchased my self 3 pairs of maternity jeans (2 blue, 1black) a pair of linen maternity pants black (for work) and a maternity top :) Might not keep them all will see what I think when they arrive! I love online shopping so much easier than trailing the shops plus free returns bonus!


----------



## mamadonna

evening girls your dates will go from the first day of ur last period,thats how many weeks you will be now


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Sounds like a plan hon :thumbup:
> 
> I feel mine is pretty accurate now bit who really knows :shrug:
> 
> I just purchased my self 3 pairs of maternity jeans (2 blue, 1black) a pair of linen maternity pants black (for work) and a maternity top :) Might not keep them all will see what I think when they arrive! I love online shopping so much easier than trailing the shops plus free returns bonus!

i dont mind clothes shopping, but what i cannot stand is clothes shopping with anyone else trailing around with me, i like to take my time, try things on.,see if i can find similar for cheaper else where, and maybe go back to the 1st shop if not. Yet i cant do any of that if someones with me, if thats the case i end up buying nothing and not even making an effort to look!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> evening girls your dates will go from the first day of ur last period,thats how many weeks you will be now

:wave: Mamadonna by my LMP date that would makes me 7wks 5days but by OV date 7wks exactly today :thumbup: I remember loosing a week or so when I was scanned with DS from LMP to OV :shrug: and I have longer cycles too (33days) so it throws things out somewhat :thumbup: I know my MW will go by my LMP date though!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree madcat I like to take my time too and I often find if I go on my own or with someone who doesnt like to hurry I often find what I am looking for quicker....maybe b/c I feel more relaxed theres nothing worse than being rushed along!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I felt rough rough rough this morning. In the end of only eating crisps managed to get me through it! What is wrong with me?! Buttered and yeast-exed water biscuits made me gag, anything else I couldn't even stomach the thought of but a bag of frazzles and I was up to going downstairs for some proper breakfast!

Needless to say I was so late getting ready so I'm working from home this morning. I've a lunchtime meeting so that's work and will balance out my hours against travelling in the day.


----------



## madcatwoman

Mmmm frazzles!! YUM!!.

i seem to be feeling yukky the other way around, not sure if thats normal, i feel ill either half way thru my evening meal, or afterwards, and it seems to last all evening!, i think ive got evening sickness!!.
I go to london next week for a holiday and im hoping i dont ruin evening meals out for myself!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I felt rough this morning too :sick: as soon as I got out of bed.....must have been the thought of doing some cleaning :rofl:

DS is at a friends for the day and so I have had the day to myself since he left at 7.30am and DH left for work at 7.45am. I got up just before DS left and after half hour of coming round I have been cleaning and tidying the house! I have cleaned the kitchen and living room and done some washing and ironing and have been clearing out my filing units where we store all our household paperwork. I have created a huge bag of shredding to do :dohh: I have been sorting out DS 1st school uniform and labelling everything with iron on name tags in the hope someone doesnt steal his belongings, I live in hope! I have just a few more bits of ironing to do and then I think I will have a lovely relaxing bath and just chill out until DH finishes work! We will then have to go collect DS and I am popping to the wholesalers tonight to get some ballon stock for my little side hobby (I am a professional balloon decorator) and I am doing christening balloons for my niece for her christening on sunday! I am decorating the venue with huge pink balloon dummies :)

Hope everyone is having a nice day!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I felt rough this morning too :sick: as soon as I got out of bed.....must have been the thought of doing some cleaning :rofl:
> 
> DS is at a friends for the day and so I have had the day to myself since he left at 7.30am and DH left for work at 7.45am. I got up just before DS left and after half hour of coming round I have been cleaning and tidying the house! I have cleaned the kitchen and living room and done some washing and ironing and have been clearing out my filing units where we store all our household paperwork. I have created a huge bag of shredding to do :dohh: I have been sorting out DS 1st school uniform and labelling everything with iron on name tags in the hope someone doesnt steal his belongings, I live in hope! I have just a few more bits of ironing to do and then I think I will have a lovely relaxing bath and just chill out until DH finishes work! We will then have to go collect DS and I am popping to the wholesalers tonight to get some ballon stock for my little side hobby (I am a professional balloon decorator) and I am doing christening balloons for my niece for her christening on sunday! I am decorating the venue with huge pink balloon dummies :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice day!

i didnt know you were in the "Balloon business", thats different, how come you choose this line of work?, do you get to do weddings etcs as well.

Your house work day sounds like my day yesterday, ive been to town today to spend and early birthday gift voucher, got a new jumper in NEXT (but for how long it will fit is anyones guess). Its boiling out today!

Loving your tickers by the way!!! ha ha..


----------



## vbaby3

Well here's my reading from jennyrenny!
Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced the month of April 2011 and her birth is shown by c/section on the 1st of May 2011. Born around 2pm she is delivered by male doctor and she weighs in at 9lbs 5ozs.

Will be interesting to see what happens,I wonder how accurate she's been with other people.I know every pregnancy is different but I only went over 5 days with my 1st and 4 days with my 2nd,She has me at 9 days over.
Not liking the c section part either,as I've had both my sons naturally and was hoping I'd never need a section,anyway I won't dwell on it as its probably a load of cr*p!
Like the girl part though,have 2 boys so a girl would be nice,but would be very happy with another boy too!!


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Heres her website address hon
> 
> https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/
> 
> and heres my pregnancy prediction
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
> She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.

Here.mine is way shorter than yours!!not fair!
Did you have a c section with your 1st baby?and did you have any probs with diabetes or pre-eclampsia?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love you reading hon....No I didnt have a c sec with DS but nearly did :( He was 10lb 5oz at birth and b/c he had such high sugar levels upon delivery they think I was diabetic in pregnancy. My MW kept getting conflicting sugar results during my pregnancy but I was never referred for further tests to the hospital! DS looked more like an 8lber and I was told it is a typical trate of a baby born of a diabetic mother that they weight big but dont fill the expectations of a big baby iykwim....he wasnt this great big chubby baby that you would expect a 10lber to be! I was told after having him by the consultant that I will need to be monitored more in further pregnancies for diabetes but not only that next (or this!) time my baby could be bigger and b/c I struggled with DS that is not a good thing for me. I was told if baby is big next (this!) time then I may have to be delivered early or by c sec! So I guess Jenny Rennymay have my prediction spot on!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I felt rough this morning too :sick: as soon as I got out of bed.....must have been the thought of doing some cleaning :rofl:
> 
> DS is at a friends for the day and so I have had the day to myself since he left at 7.30am and DH left for work at 7.45am. I got up just before DS left and after half hour of coming round I have been cleaning and tidying the house! I have cleaned the kitchen and living room and done some washing and ironing and have been clearing out my filing units where we store all our household paperwork. I have created a huge bag of shredding to do :dohh: I have been sorting out DS 1st school uniform and labelling everything with iron on name tags in the hope someone doesnt steal his belongings, I live in hope! I have just a few more bits of ironing to do and then I think I will have a lovely relaxing bath and just chill out until DH finishes work! We will then have to go collect DS and I am popping to the wholesalers tonight to get some ballon stock for my little side hobby (I am a professional balloon decorator) and I am doing christening balloons for my niece for her christening on sunday! I am decorating the venue with huge pink balloon dummies :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice day!
> 
> i didnt know you were in the "Balloon business", thats different, how come you choose this line of work?, do you get to do weddings etcs as well.
> 
> Your house work day sounds like my day yesterday, ive been to town today to spend and early birthday gift voucher, got a new jumper in NEXT (but for how long it will fit is anyones guess). Its boiling out today!
> 
> Loving your tickers by the way!!! ha ha..Click to expand...

Sounds like you had a lovely day hon :kiss: and yes the weather is absolutely gorgeous here in Leeds too!

My balloon work is more of an hobby than an actual business I just wouldnt have the time....but I love doing it and have a natural flair for been artistic! I am looking forward to the christening.....pink balloons all the way :)

I got my maternity jeans from Next today....and I just love them :rofl: I cant wait to have a proper baby bump to fill them properly!


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Love you reading hon....No I didnt have a c sec with DS but nearly did :( He was 10lb 5oz at birth and b/c he had such high sugar levels upon delivery they think I was diabetic in pregnancy. My MW kept getting conflicting sugar results during my pregnancy but I was never referred for further tests to the hospital! DS looked more like an 8lber and I was told it is a typical trate of a baby born of a diabetic mother that they weight big but dont fill the expectations of a big baby iykwim....he wasnt this great big chubby baby that you would expect a 10lber to be! I was told after having him by the consultant that I will need to be monitored more in further pregnancies for diabetes but not only that next (or this!) time my baby could be bigger and b/c I struggled with DS that is not a good thing for me. I was told if baby is big next (this!) time then I may have to be delivered early or by c sec! So I guess Jenny Rennymay have my prediction spot on!

Oh my god!sounds like yours could be spot on.Oh christ,hope mine isn't!!!


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Love you reading hon....No I didnt have a c sec with DS but nearly did :( He was 10lb 5oz at birth and b/c he had such high sugar levels upon delivery they think I was diabetic in pregnancy. My MW kept getting conflicting sugar results during my pregnancy but I was never referred for further tests to the hospital! DS looked more like an 8lber and I was told it is a typical trate of a baby born of a diabetic mother that they weight big but dont fill the expectations of a big baby iykwim....he wasnt this great big chubby baby that you would expect a 10lber to be! I was told after having him by the consultant that I will need to be monitored more in further pregnancies for diabetes but not only that next (or this!) time my baby could be bigger and b/c I struggled with DS that is not a good thing for me. I was told if baby is big next (this!) time then I may have to be delivered early or by c sec! So I guess Jenny Rennymay have my prediction spot on!

And god love you getting a 10lb5 baby out the natural way!Mine were 8lb 1,and 8lb 9,and god knows that was hard enough.
Glad they'll be monitoring you properly this time,and hopefully induce you early if your lil bean is growing that big!!

So according to her,even though we're due at the same time you'll be havin your bub a full month before me!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) sounds like my baby will be about 3wks ish early and hopefully not as big as DS!

DS delivery wasnt great but of course it hasnt put me off....I was in labour mon-fri was eventually admitted thurs 11pm when I was nearly 9cm diluated....I pushed for an hour once fully diluated to no avail only using a tens machine and gas and air! It kinda went downhill from there...the friday morning team of midwifes realised I wasnt fully dilated and every time I had pushed DS switched position and wasnt even in correct position to deliver so I had to have epidural to prolong labour and allow him to turn....at about 2pm in the aft his heartbeat went rapid and they took me to theatre to do a c-sec but I ended delivering him naturally and delivered at 2.45pm with the help of ventuose cup and he came out all with one push....head body the lot....I was torn and had a retained placenta so lost lots of blood and ended up anaemic but DS was definately worth every single bit of pain! He was taken to neonatal after delivery b/c of breathing probs and spent 5 nights there....we spent one night together on transitional before coming home together! I am def ready for labour this time......bring it on! Labour is the best part, I could deliver over and over again its the 9mths that am not so keen on :( it takes forever!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would love a girl too hon....one of each as this is our last :baby: and my last pregnancy.....I intend to enjoy every single minute :)


----------



## PeanutBean

We want a girl too. I hope we aren't all disappointed!

I really need to get on here on the computer so I can have a proper session.

I had q good working lunch today, chips with lads of s&v and scrambled eggs on toast. I've gone off fried but last time I couldn't eat any eggs. I just keep marvellinv everytime I eat a meal! Lol. If it takes crisps first thing to get me going and then I can manage to eat all day, I can handle that.


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> :) sounds like my baby will be about 3wks ish early and hopefully not as big as DS!
> 
> DS delivery wasnt great but of course it hasnt put me off....I was in labour mon-fri was eventually admitted thurs 11pm when I was nearly 9cm diluated....I pushed for an hour once fully diluated to no avail only using a tens machine and gas and air! It kinda went downhill from there...the friday morning team of midwifes realised I wasnt fully dilated and every time I had pushed DS switched position and wasnt even in correct position to deliver so I had to have epidural to prolong labour and allow him to turn....at about 2pm in the aft his heartbeat went rapid and they took me to theatre to do a c-sec but I ended delivering him naturally and delivered at 2.45pm with the help of ventuose cup and he came out all with one push....head body the lot....I was torn and had a retained placenta so lost lots of blood and ended up anaemic but DS was definately worth every single bit of pain! He was taken to neonatal after delivery b/c of breathing probs and spent 5 nights there....we spent one night together on transitional before coming home together! I am def ready for labour this time......bring it on! Labour is the best part, I could deliver over and over again its the 9mths that am not so keen on :( it takes forever!

Oh god,sounds like a nightmare.Had 2 pretty full on labours myself,but as you say all worth it in the end and would do it a million times over for my kiddies.
This is our last bub too,so whether boy or girl thats it!
Would like a girl,but def wouldn't be disappointed if it was another boy,quite like the idea of being the mammy of 3 sons!!
Time will tell.I'm getting my 1st scan on 2nd oct(paying for it privately) and then my official 1st hospital appointment and scan is 16th nov.I'll be 17+wks so hopefully I can find out the sex then!!


----------



## madcatwoman

theres alot of us wanting little girls!!, thing is, are we all going to get one???.

Your labours sound a bit long for my liking!!, push me over to the c-section ward will ya?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: I was just watching sam mitchell in eastenders giving birth what a ridicilous drama.....its really not like that at all!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: I was just watching sam mitchell in eastenders giving birth what a ridicilous drama.....its really not like that at all!

:haha:

no more teasing me with long labour stories or else i'll remortage the house and buy a c-section ok!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon honestly you will feel really happy when it happens b/c at the end of the journey you get to meet your LO and there isnt a feeling in the whole world that can compare :)


----------



## PeanutBean

I remember always scoffing at waters going on TV, all over the woman's feet. Like it ever happens like that! :blush: Mine was dripping on to my feet while DH went for a pee and I had to be not sat on the toilet. The only time DH has seen me on the toilet as I gushed away! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I remember always scoffing at waters going on TV, all over the woman's feet. Like it ever happens like that! :blush: Mine was dripping on to my feet while DH went for a pee and I had to be not sat on the toilet. The only time DH has seen me on the toilet as I gushed away! :rofl:

:shrug:lol, more of a drip than a gush then!!.

Y'know what, im sure its not going to take long before i get some sort of baby bump, my uterus is already quite hard to feel and is starting to buldge out a bit, i have a crease between that swollen bit and my muffin!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too madcat, I think my maternity pants will be a nessecity sooner rather than later :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: Little update/advice from me: No AF yet, she's usually spot on. No symptoms, slight discomfort in my lady bits....cramping near my right hip :shrug: Does this sound like anything? I'm too scared to test lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

I have felt so rubbish all day. :( Been working from home though don't feel I've been very productive and had to have a lie down in the afternoon I felt so ill. Really nauseous today and a really sore stomach, then bit ill. Already fed up of being constantly aware of my stomach. Does anyone else feel like they've been pregnant and ill for aeons?

In other news I had confirmation today that I'm getting my new job description and a pay rise though I think the £2k is pretty measily. That would abut cover the extra work I've been doing anyway without touching the whole new job that I'm basically taking on in addition to my own. Grrr. I told them I expected more. Looking into other salaries in similar jobs to try ad compare. Waiting to see the details of my job description. Still an extra £100 per month is not to be sneezed out and it's only for 8 months anyway before leave and hopefully I'll be able to get a new job after that.

Oh and I've also been recommended for a training bursary for an NVQ level 3 in management. The course runs til February and starts this month and should cost about £900 so I'm really pleased. Have to wait for confirmation but it looks promising. I'm just so glad to be able to do it before I go on leave. My new training, salary and experience will all be in place for job hunting towards the end of my leave.

Oh! And I accidentally told a past work colleague on the phone yesterday about being pregnant. She asked me outright and I didn't know how to say no! Had to ask to tell no-one as I can't have it getting back to work before I've signed my new contract! She's ace though and said if we could sort out moving back east we could write a proposal together for an amazing perfect job for me. Hoorah!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo you should test Ozzieshunni! Are you due on today?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I was due today. Usually AF is spot on but I've been stressed lately so I don't know if that is impacting anything or :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Test then come join us!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:test: ozzieshunni :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, I was due today. Usually AF is spot on but I've been stressed lately so I don't know if that is impacting anything or :shrug: :wacko:

TEST!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yeh Peanutbean i too seem to feel like im forever aware of my stomach, im aware that it either aches a tad, twinging a bit or some new feeling, i question if ive felt whatever it was before, is it normal, is it not!, i never knew there were so many different feelings id be aware of in my stomach/uterus.

Im still off my food and eating for the sake of it, i end up feeling a tiny bit sicky durring and after every evening meal for somereason, but i have been eating ginger biccies which help a bit. I have a long weekend in london booked next friday and im just worried im going to be spoiling the evening meals a bit!, we also have some family meals coming up for my birthday, my mum in laws birthday, i usually enjoy my food and desserts!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too madcat, I think my maternity pants will be a nessecity sooner rather than later :lol:

we dont want to tell anyone until after 12 weeks, we plan to do a dinner out and tell everyone the weekend of the 13th oct, but now im wondering if i'll start showing earlier or not?. Theres definately weeny little swollen buldge going on down there.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh I was so miserable last night. Felt rotten all day and worse at bedtime. Retched hard from cleaning my teeth and thought I was done for. Getting worried it's still going to get worse and be as bad as last time. And I don't understand, over in 1st tri loads of people have got medication already not just in the states. Last time though I had to beg and didn't get anything til about 30 weeks so how come it's safe for everyone else? Might try and get something if it does get worse. Nonway can I cope with feeling that way til the end again.

Madcat I understand your predicament. I'm away with work week on Sunday til the Tuesday. Got to try and manage evening meals and, worse, not being able to scoff during the day and probably not having anything edible at lunch. Work people won't know yet but I reckon some will guess. I hope they don't outloud!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welp, I tested.... :bfn: :cry: No AF yet.... fx'd she keeps away and it was just too early to test!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Welp, I tested.... :bfn: :cry: No AF yet.... fx'd she keeps away and it was just too early to test!

aww, its not over till the fat lady sings though!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Ugh I was so miserable last night. Felt rotten all day and worse at bedtime. Retched hard from cleaning my teeth and thought I was done for. Getting worried it's still going to get worse and be as bad as last time. And I don't understand, over in 1st tri loads of people have got medication already not just in the states. Last time though I had to beg and didn't get anything til about 30 weeks so how come it's safe for everyone else? Might try and get something if it does get worse. Nonway can I cope with feeling that way til the end again.
> 
> Madcat I understand your predicament. I'm away with work week on Sunday til the Tuesday. Got to try and manage evening meals and, worse, not being able to scoff during the day and probably not having anything edible at lunch. Work people won't know yet but I reckon some will guess. I hope they don't outloud!

its funny, its only evening meal times i struggle with, just mild nausea so compaired to you i have it easy.

I asume the medication you are refering to is anit-emetics(antisickness)pills, i saw my doc about this before getting pregnant as im emetophobic, i was told if it became a problem to come back and see her as there a few things on the market that i could try!


----------



## madcatwoman

:nope::coffee:tis very quiet on here:shrug:

heres todays update however, one word(or 2) "Ligament Pains", for some reason this afternoon have had nothing but ligament pains jabbing my (lower)side, one or two took my breath away. I dont like these!!:nope:

Still feeling sicky in the evenings:cry:

And heres another word for you "CM!!", it comes and it comes, i dont know where its all coming from!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes I was going to ask if now is mucous plug time because man, it's so snotty today! It's like ovulation nearly.

Me too with the ligament pain, the other day I did my right hip and leg in stepping off a particularly high train! Still having to hold myself if I sneeze.

Nausea isn't great tonight. Hardly ate any tea so will only get worse. I did ok in the morning though. I just can.my believe I've only been properly ill a week and known I'm pregnant a fortnight. It feels like months! Finishing work this week felt like finishing for mat leave! I've got 7 months, maybe less, til I finish work, how am I gonnacoe?! :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am with you ladies on the sickness/not been able to eat issue :dohh: I feel :sick: most of the time and am finding myself just eating b/c I know I need too....or simply not eating b/c I dont want too which isnt good......CM is very snotty too PeanutBean and I have those Liagament pains Madcat! I am so extremely tired right now I had to take a nap earlier and now fear I will not sleep a wink :loopy:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh we had such a bad night's sleep. Byron's hot and irritable though he doesn't seem to have a temp. He was awake 2-5 then came in to us about 6 and woke us all properly before 7. Every time I wake I have to battle with needing a wee and sickness. DH is utterly exhausted. Pregnancy is so much harder with another one.


----------



## madcatwoman

im battling with wee problems too!!, having to get up in the night, i never do that!, but then i cant get back to sleep!, friday night i didnt sleep at all!, last night i slept out of exhaustion!. Im glad im not the only one with trouble eating at the moment(or with the ligament pains)..........wouldnt change it for the world though!. I dont think my (.)(.)s are quite as sore as they were though today. x


----------



## PeanutBean

My boobs are well sore and massive and veiny. They look like they've been drowned in a river for a few days. I can't find my bag of bigger bras and breast pads which means it's at the bottom of our new built in wardrobe which had all our loft crap precariously stuffed in. Might have to buy some more. I only fit one of my normal bras now. I'm at that awful in between stage if being too fat for most of my bottom halves but no bump for mat clothes.

Ugh I feel really tired and grumpy. Sorry!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi ladies! I hate to keep hijacking your thread, but I miss you all :hugs:

Two days late, still cramping. Every time I get a cramp, my boobs tense and hurt :-(. My hips hurt and so does my lower back. I keep running to the bathroom to check for AF :haha:

Good tip for nausea: My mum used to say go on the BRAT diet: Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, and Toast. All of these things are mild enough that they shouldn't cause too much ickiness :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hi ladies! I hate to keep hijacking your thread, but I miss you all :hugs:
> 
> Two days late, still cramping. Every time I get a cramp, my boobs tense and hurt :-(. My hips hurt and so does my lower back. I keep running to the bathroom to check for AF :haha:
> 
> Good tip for nausea: My mum used to say go on the BRAT diet: Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, and Toast. All of these things are mild enough that they shouldn't cause too much ickiness :thumbup:

blimey!!, welll i have apples in the house(no sauce), have bananas and toast, will give it a go!.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

When are you going to test again? It does sound promising! Not convinced by the brat diet, toast yes, rice I had last night and coud hardly eat any and the thought of the other two :sick: lol


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Ugh we had such a bad night's sleep. Byron's hot and irritable though he doesn't seem to have a temp. He was awake 2-5 then came in to us about 6 and woke us all properly before 7. Every time I wake I have to battle with needing a wee and sickness. DH is utterly exhausted. Pregnancy is so much harder with another one.

Its so hard when you have another 1(or2)!
I remember my 1st pregnancy,i could lie in at wk ends and just lay on the couch after work!
Now i'm up every morning at 6 or 6.30,1 or other of them wakes when their dad is getting up for work,and now my 2nd son has decided he's just grown out of needing a nap in the afternoon,so its full on go go go all day everyday.Lucky I haven't had m/s and i've just had mild nausea on and off,don't know how i'd cope if sickness comes on in nxt few wks!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> When are you going to test again? It does sound promising! Not convinced by the brat diet, toast yes, rice I had last night and coud hardly eat any and the thought of the other two :sick: lol

I don't know when I'm going to test again. I'm hoping it was a late implantation, but I dunno. I'm going to wait a week and see what happens. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

A week's ages, you've more patience than me! I was 16dpo when I got bfp, tested 4 days before and it was as long as I could wait! Lol

We're having a bad time of it. I'd you've seen my journal you'll know we were planning to have a trip to ikea but Byron was too ill and after a short nap his temp is up to 38 and he's irritable and unhappy. I can hardly get out if bed for feeling ill and no shops to get delicious grapefruit juice I'm almost craving. Poor DH taking on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awww, poor baby :-( I think sick kids are the worst! Totally breaks my heart :-(

Yeah, lots of patience and no tests, lol! I know someone from here that lives in my neighborhood who offered me a clearblue digi! MUST RESIST TEMPTATION! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

is anyone having an insane amound of watery CM??. ive had it for weeks now(since my BFP). Im suprised as i thought once a mucus plug had formed that would be it, obviously not, im guessing its not all coming from my cervix?.

Mmm Nice!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies 

I am so sorry I havent been around much in the last few days :( I have been feeling so tired after work I havent had much energy to do anything except sleep :) I have really really struggled to keep my eyes open so much that I have stopped getting my normal relaxing bath in the evening and have showered instead for fear of falling asleep in the bath :(

It was my beautiful god-daughters christening yesterday :wohoo: and it was truly a great day....the venue was really nice where we had the party, the service was gorgeous and she looked so sweet....the sun was shining and all the children had fun playing on the bouncy castle we had hired :) I was exhausted last night though :dohh: I remember feeling tired with DS in the early days but gosh this is way way way worse :loopy: Morning sickness also kicked in properly yesterday morning as well :dohh: I have been feeling a little :sick: in the evenings and havent been able to face much for tea but yesterday morning as soon as I opened my eyes :sick: I struggled to get ready as I kept feeling the need to slow down b/c the :sick: feeling was so overwhelming and made me feel weak.....I took water and mints to the christening with me I was so worried about throwing up in church in the middle of the service :lol: I was sucking mints like they were going out of fashion :rofl: I dont feel so bad today though and I am pleased I am having symptons its kinda reassuring :) Sounds a bit like we are all having similar symptons ladies :)

Ozzieshunni another week before :test: gosh girl I dont think even I could wait that long :)


----------



## PeanutBean

madcat I had loads of CM the whole way through the pregnancy, I'm not sure it doesn't even just get worse! I guess it is just keeping everything clean.

Sounds like a mixed weekend madly, but if you're happy to have symptoms I'm happy for you! lol

See my journal for full details but I think I might be starting with a little spotting. :( Had bleeding with Byron so hoping if it develops that it'll just be the same and not really a big deal but I'm worried.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hon if indoubt get yourself checked out :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> hon if indoubt get yourself checked out :hugs:

I agree, infact, dont hang around worrying yourself(as i would), get on the blower to your midwife and tell her what you have been seeing, if i were you id ask for a scan to at least put your mind at rest and stick to your guns!.

I had spotting about 16 days after Ov, i thought it was late implantation and maybe it was, the midwife said it was normal and it can usually happen when we would have had a period, im wondering if this is the case with you?.
But dont hang around and worry, get on the blower and let us know the outcome xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not booked in with the MW yet. We have to go straight to the EPU if we are worried. The EPU don't like to scan before 8 weeks either, we had to wait last time. I'm just not sure. I think the cm is just drying darker as I've seen nothing when I wipe, not even the faintest hint. Just feeling so off today. Really sick now. Don't want to eat but know I have to. I've been snacking but it doesn't seem to have helped.

I lost my waist last night. Don't know if it's a permanent shift or sudden bloat after my mad indigestion but I'm huge now! I reckon I'm about the same as 9 weeks last time, at least. Wearing mat trousers today.

Ugh. I just want to go to bed.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I'm not booked in with the MW yet. We have to go straight to the EPU if we are worried. The EPU don't like to scan before 8 weeks either, we had to wait last time. I'm just not sure. I think the cm is just drying darker as I've seen nothing when I wipe, not even the faintest hint. Just feeling so off today. Really sick now. Don't want to eat but know I have to. I've been snacking but it doesn't seem to have helped.
> 
> I lost my waist last night. Don't know if it's a permanent shift or sudden bloat after my mad indigestion but I'm huge now! I reckon I'm about the same as 9 weeks last time, at least. Wearing mat trousers today.
> 
> Ugh. I just want to go to bed.

i still think, if your worried at all, get yourself checked out, might be something and nothing, it doesnt sound much though which is a good thing.

Im having trouble eating too, i dont fancy anything, i feel sicky from meal times on wards, ive tried eating gingersnaps, ive also read a bit of lemonade helps so ive bought some of that today!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly! :rofl: You're telling me! I don't have any tests though :-( I'm just gonna wait it out. I'm still cramping a bit and running to the loo every five minutes! LMAO!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Madly! :rofl: You're telling me! I don't have any tests though :-( I'm just gonna wait it out. I'm still cramping a bit and running to the loo every five minutes! LMAO!

oh dont talk to me about the loo, nearly every night or early morning im having to get up for a wee!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Oh boy! So if I am pregnant, the loo runs won't stop! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh that's really promising! I started peeing frequently quite soon after conception. Cramps are normal too. Is this your first? With mine I had the most terribly painful cramps for weeks, this time it passed quickly which I assume is because my uterus has been there done that. lol

Don't fancy lemonade but I've been drinking loads of juice which lovely and settling for about 30 secs! lol And sugar free polos (which I am dismayed to discover are now nestle) which also relieve things for as long as I have them in my mouth. Going to try some S&V rice crisp things and see if that helps enough to get some real lunch...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too.............I lay in bed thinking `can I wait a little while longer?` the answer is `NO` I need to pee pee pee all the time :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LMAO, I'm running to the loo to check if I'm bleeding, lmao. But still cramping :-( It hurts!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Whilst we are on the `trip to the loo` conversation.......does anyone else have constipation? not sure if its due to the lack of eating but I struggle to go for days on end (sorry tmi!) dont think its helping my bloated tummy at all :(


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too.............I lay in bed thinking `can I wait a little while longer?` the answer is `NO` I need to pee pee pee all the time :dohh:

ha ha yes, i do that, i think "can i ignore it?" and go back to sleep, in the end i cant, it feels like its putting presure on everything else going on in my uterus, esp if im lying on my left handside!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MADLYTTC said:


> Whilst we are on the `trip to the loo` conversation.......does anyone else have constipation? not sure if its due to the lack of eating but I struggle to go for days on end (sorry tmi!) dont think its helping my bloated tummy at all :(

:blush: Yes, I haven't been to the loo for that in oh about a week :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Whilst we are on the `trip to the loo` conversation.......does anyone else have constipation? not sure if its due to the lack of eating but I struggle to go for days on end (sorry tmi!) dont think its helping my bloated tummy at all :(
> 
> :blush: Yes, I haven't been to the loo for that in oh about a week :-(Click to expand...

oh dear!,
i thought i was bunged up, couldnt go sat or sunday, managed it today though!:happydance:oh the relief!

what happens if you cant go after a week?, you cant take anything can you?


Does anyone think i should tell my husband to slow down when we go to london on friday?. I went as a kid and can remember all the walking that was done, the aching feet etc. we're doing all the touristy things but im reading that if your not used to doing a certain amount of exercise-then not to start it, im wondering if walking(alot)is classed as that, ive heard one or 2 bad things, i dont want to trigger anything off.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I would just do what you can manage and have OH ready to go slow or even do less if you find you need a break. You'll know if you do too much, you'll be knackered!

Madly, not bunged but too loose!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat I would just do what you can manage and have OH ready to go slow or even do less if you find you need a break. You'll know if you do too much, you'll be knackered!
> 
> Madly, not bunged but too loose!

yeh i guess youre right, a case of listening to my body, i'll just have to tell him to slow down, i dont want to be trying to pack in loads each day either, but just enough. I'll let him know before we go.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's annoying especially when it's a rare trip and you want to do as much as possible but it's better to pick out the things you most want to do and then fit in other things as you feel you can manage them. It sucks to feel sick, exhausted and get all kinds of aches for over-exertion. You won't enjoy anything that way and your OH won't enjoy the whinging!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Me too.............I lay in bed thinking `can I wait a little while longer?` the answer is `NO` I need to pee pee pee all the time :dohh:
> 
> ha ha yes, i do that, i think "can i ignore it?" and go back to sleep, in the end i cant, it feels like its putting presure on everything else going on in my uterus, esp if im lying on my left handside!Click to expand...

Me too,i'm up at least twice in the night,sometimes 3 times,and if i hold it and fall back to sleep i wake up in pain.!
All this gettin gup in the night is preparing us for the night feeds!!TORTURE!!!


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Whilst we are on the `trip to the loo` conversation.......does anyone else have constipation? not sure if its due to the lack of eating but I struggle to go for days on end (sorry tmi!) dont think its helping my bloated tummy at all :(

Yes,i'm going once every 3-4 days,and my whole abdomen just feels sooo bunged up and bloated!
In the beginning i was actually the opposite,and going too much:blush:
I'm doing everything i can to go but even linseeds aren't working for me this time,found them brilliant in my last pregnancy.
Hoping it passes soon,i'm looking a good few months preg already with the bloat!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I found this too vbaby3 sort of diahorra in the beginning but not iykwim but now struggling once every 3-4 days and not very much!

I did manage earlier (sorry tmi!) but I just know I wont again until end of week :lol: 

Is there anything we can take :shrug: not sure I can eat linseed!


----------



## madcatwoman

i manage to eat half a crisp sandwich midday today:happydance:
and i also managed to eat yesterdays dessert which i couldnt face, cheesecake!, along with a glass of lemonade(im giving the lemonade a go).

Im starting to get a bit of an acidy heartburn after eating though!

And a few little ligament twinges(even when im not doing anything),im wondering if im getting this worse than others being as its my 1st and nothing has had to stretch before!?


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> I found this too vbaby3 sort of diahorra in the beginning but not iykwim but now struggling once every 3-4 days and not very much!
> 
> I did manage earlier (sorry tmi!) but I just know I wont again until end of week :lol:
> 
> Is there anything we can take :shrug: not sure I can eat linseed!

Linseeds are actually ok if you put them in a bowl of cereal.they soften in the milk so you don't really notice they're in it!Prune juice is the other thing,i'm not too fond of that at all.
I'm drinking loads of water and eating loads of fruit,so everything i'm supposed to be doing.I'm just hoping it'll pass in a few wks,I think I only had it at the beginning of my other pregnancies,so hopin this is the same.
Ask your doc if it gets reallly bad,i think there are some mild laxatives you can take when preg:winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

i just did a silly thing!. i went onto 1st tri forum and read all these awful posts, now im worried over every ache and pain!, stupid woman i am!!!. i am particually achy today.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lots of wholegrains, fruit and veg and enough water, all good for loosening things up. Madcat, drinking acid things can help stop you overproducing acid but it might just be a bit of reflux from everything softening up.

I had to go get Byron a bit ago as his temp was up at nursery. Seems ok now though. Think I'll see if we can both have a nap. So tired...zzzzz


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Lots of wholegrains, fruit and veg and enough water, all good for loosening things up. Madcat, drinking acid things can help stop you overproducing acid but it might just be a bit of reflux from everything softening up.
> 
> I had to go get Byron a bit ago as his temp was up at nursery. Seems ok now though. Think I'll see if we can both have a nap. So tired...zzzzz

thanks for the tip:thumbup:

How are you now?, no more spotting i hope?x


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I think it wasn't actually spotting. The usual hungry sickness despite eating a big tea not long ago. So sick of food already.

Had to get the boy early from nursery with high temp. It'd already gone down by the time I checked but he's been asleep since 5 with no tea. What sort of a night are we in for?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

One word for you all.....................:sick:ness boy am I making up for not having any with DS :( I have had it all day really but this eve is by far the worst and its that kinda swirling tummy back of throat I think I am going to be sick feeling......ugh!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm with you madly. :sick:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies I think I have a cure for the :sick: ness.....lemonade only warmed up :thumbup: in a glass warm in the microwave for 90secs and it works a treat it has even got rid of that swirling `am guna throw up` feeling in the pit of my stomach which I have had for two days now :) I just sipped it like you would a hot drink and :wohoo: I feel tons better already! I have felt so down all day b/c everytime I have done anything at all the :sick: ness has left me feeling worse still but I feel so much better now :)


----------



## PeanutBean

I asked dh to do it for me. He thinks I'm bonkers!


----------



## molly85

intresting Madly well i'm here. I have had my vitamin this month has been that laid back i ddnt even have them. Digi has workedso now all i ave to do is make it through a 14 hour day at work great!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo:

Welcome Molly :kiss:

Peanut hon....DH wont think your bonkers if you are no longer complaining about :sick: ness now will he :dohh: I cant explain how well I feel right now compared to the last few days :)


----------



## xlivix

Awww hi girls :D feels great to be on this, lovely idea!!!!! 
so happy we all got our bfps... a little nervous due to loss last month, but tryin to be positive :) xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

xlivix I am with you on this one :thumbup: we had a m/c in July and got our sticky :bfp: August the following cycle.....taking things day by day and milestone by milestone!


----------



## molly85

eww oh wants me to go bed how can i sleep my first night being pg?


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome newbies! Yay! Give me your edds and I'll update the front.


----------



## xlivix

Awww congrats madly!!!!!
i can see your 8 weeks!!! yep thats all we can do is take it day by day!! sounding good and its a comfort to know that there is someone else out there whos in the same boat... makes me feel a bit more positive if that makes sence xxxx


----------



## xlivix

Not sure on the edd just yet, but once i know i will let ya know :) xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Supping hot schweppes as we type.


----------



## xlivix

PeanutBean said:


> Supping hot schweppes as we type.

oooo how did you get the graduate signature? lol x


----------



## PeanutBean

Right click on it, copy location. In your sig click on image icon and paste in the link. Voilà!

Not sure lemonade has been cure all. Also had s&v squares and mint choc bar...


----------



## molly85

my EDD is 12th May i believe


----------



## xlivix

ermmm sound stupid but its not working.... i right click on it and it says copy... so i copy and then go onto signiture...is it the icon that says insert image? if so it wont let me paste it... ??


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:Hello to our newbies on here!!, nice to see you!!.

I was on the lemonade yesterday!, i also made myself snack throughout the day, not sure which it was, but i managed to get through the day without feeling too bad!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Are you doing copy image or copy image location? It need to be image location: https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/moacm--big-1.gif

Morning all. What a mad night! Byron slept from 5pm til just after midnight when he woke up (before either of us had any sleep) and was as lively as anything. I went to sleep about 1am and DH put him to bed a bit before 2am then he slept until about 8am and us until 7am. Man those 6 hours straight through are some kind of heaven! I feel so much better for it, was able to get up and eat breakfast in the kitchen for the first time in days. But maybe it was the lemonade Madly! lol Still nauseous and retched a lot over teeth cleaning today but still feel well better for the sleep.

How is everyone today?


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Are you doing copy image or copy image location? It need to be image location: https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/moacm--big-1.gif
> 
> Morning all. What a mad night! Byron slept from 5pm til just after midnight when he woke up (before either of us had any sleep) and was as lively as anything. I went to sleep about 1am and DH put him to bed a bit before 2am then he slept until about 8am and us until 7am. Man those 6 hours straight through are some kind of heaven! I feel so much better for it, was able to get up and eat breakfast in the kitchen for the first time in days. But maybe it was the lemonade Madly! lol Still nauseous and retched a lot over teeth cleaning today but still feel well better for the sleep.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Ha ha and youre doing the sleepness nights all over again soon!. I think one :baby: might do us y'know!.

Well as i said i had a relatively good day, was still off my food but didnt feel too bad, im back sipping the lemonade today&will try to snack. I had to get up again at 3am for a wee(i dont know where it all comes from), but if try to ignore it it just makes my insides ache!.

Ive just cleaned our woodburner and intend to do more housework today,:coffee:

i have my (8?)week scan this thursday, i feel terrified, just praying everything is ok, i think i'll ask the sonographer to let me know when its safe to open my eyes.:wacko:

How are you today peanutbean?


----------



## PeanutBean

How exciting! I feel a lot like I'd like an early scan but I'd rather have no bleeding(the only way I'll get one) and I'm not overly fond of the internal scan.

I'm ok. Feeling nauseous but not so cripplingly. More a background hum than a retching at the slightest movement kind of nausea. Getting peckish too so better go deal with that.

I'm working from home (did I already say this?) in case Byron has another bad turn at the nursery but I think he's going to be fine. It's a good excuse to sleep in, take my time getting ready and not worry about battling with public transport. I'll have to go in tomorrow though. Hope I can manage.

I'm counting down the big things I have to conquer. First is our festival next week when I'll be in Birmingham for two nights with meetings all day full of people I have to hide the pregnancy from at all costs and some who will probably guess! Then I've another festival at home at the end of Oct where I've got four events going so that'll be challenging. At least by then I can tell people so will be able to reel in the sympathy. Then it'll be the quiet approach to Christmas and a bit of time off. Things stay ok in Jan but Feb gears up for our national science week in March but I'll be big by then so will be able to opt out of things and my priority will be getting things in order for my mat cover. Then I reckon I'll finish end of March ish. Yay! Alongside all this I'm going to be studying for an NVQ in Management with monthly workshops. That should be quite fun though.


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> i just did a silly thing!. i went onto 1st tri forum and read all these awful posts, now im worried over every ache and pain!, stupid woman i am!!!. i am particually achy today.

I did the same,awful lot of bad news at the moment.Freaked myself out too...


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> i just did a silly thing!. i went onto 1st tri forum and read all these awful posts, now im worried over every ache and pain!, stupid woman i am!!!. i am particually achy today.
> 
> I did the same,awful lot of bad news at the moment.Freaked myself out too...Click to expand...

i'll never learn, went and looked on there the week of my early scan, wasnt a wise move. hopefully 2nd tri forum will be a bit better, glad we have this little section, to still be able to chat and compair notes without being frightned to death!!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi to all the new ladies and congrats on your bfp's!!
I'm ok,felt proper sick for the 1st time last night,even got the vomity taste in my mouth,but didn't throw up.
My boobs are full on aching and throbbing today.It used to be just if i pressed against them,but now they're constantly sore...
Quite glad to be havin these symptoms as I wasn't really getting any before,makes it feel more real!
Not able to eat dinners either.Made a big sunday roast for us on sun,and then i just had a bowl of cornflakes,couldn't face it.I'm hungry all the time tho,and start to feel sick if i don't eat something!!
My 2 are keeping me very busy,they're both dosed with colds,so they're coughing and spluttering and miserable,great fun!!!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> i just did a silly thing!. i went onto 1st tri forum and read all these awful posts, now im worried over every ache and pain!, stupid woman i am!!!. i am particually achy today.
> 
> I did the same,awful lot of bad news at the moment.Freaked myself out too...Click to expand...
> 
> i'll never learn, went and looked on there the week of my early scan, wasnt a wise move. hopefully 2nd tri forum will be a bit better, glad we have this little section, to still be able to chat and compair notes without being frightned to death!!Click to expand...

I know,not gonna do that again,my scan isn't until 2nd oct so thats a long time to be worrying.Thats great you've yours this wk,sooo exciting.You'll be grand,so don't be worrying.
Yeh i'm gonna be a very happy lady once i have my scan and enter my 2nd tri.I never worried this much with my ither 2,ignorance is definately bliss!!


----------



## PeanutBean

vbaby3 my boobs!! They even hurt right through if I so much as shiver! Today is the worst yet.

I just made some real lunch. I'm very proud. I did pasta with a touch of red pesto as I wasn't sure I wanted it, some pretend bacon and some cheese. It was so tasteless! :rofl: Where's the acid? What's the point of food with no vinegar or citric acid? :rofl: I thought about covering it in salt but the bacon and cheese are both plenty salty. Very disappointed. Back to crisps I go!


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> vbaby3 my boobs!! They even hurt right through if I so much as shiver! Today is the worst yet.
> 
> I just made some real lunch. I'm very proud. I did pasta with a touch of red pesto as I wasn't sure I wanted it, some pretend bacon and some cheese. It was so tasteless! :rofl: Where's the acid? What's the point of food with no vinegar or citric acid? :rofl: I thought about covering it in salt but the bacon and cheese are both plenty salty. Very disappointed. Back to crisps I go!

Oh no,is crisps all you can stomach??Now that you say it I wouldn't mind a packet of salt and vinegar tayto!Mmmmm!!
i just had a bowl of homemade veggie soup,it was delish.its proper dinners I can't stomach,meat and veg,just not doing it for me.
I'm making salmon and cous cous with chilli honey sauce tonight,not sure yet how that'll go down...Have to say i'm really craving stuff thats not so good for me,e.g. chocolate,sausage and bacon sandwiches,chips,mc donalds etc etc!tryin gnot to give in to these cravings coz i'll end up huge!Piled the weight on with my 2nd son,really don't wanna go back there!


----------



## PeanutBean

All I could eat with the Byron the entire time was basically crisps. This time so far I'm faring better but nothing tastes any good. Only crisps. And they're so easy and immediate. Yum. I'm snacking on allsorts and it's all rubbish and not what I want. Choc mint sticks, mints to settle my tum, toast, cereal. :sick: All rubbish. Mmmm I could drink grapefruit juice til the sun goes down but we've run out! :hissy:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> i just did a silly thing!. i went onto 1st tri forum and read all these awful posts, now im worried over every ache and pain!, stupid woman i am!!!. i am particually achy today.
> 
> I did the same,awful lot of bad news at the moment.Freaked myself out too...Click to expand...
> 
> i'll never learn, went and looked on there the week of my early scan, wasnt a wise move. hopefully 2nd tri forum will be a bit better, glad we have this little section, to still be able to chat and compair notes without being frightned to death!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know,not gonna do that again,my scan isn't until 2nd oct so thats a long time to be worrying.Thats great you've yours this wk,sooo exciting.You'll be grand,so don't be worrying.
> Yeh i'm gonna be a very happy lady once i have my scan and enter my 2nd tri.I never worried this much with my ither 2,ignorance is definately bliss!!Click to expand...

its only an 8 week scan(or supposed to be 8 weeks), i dont have my 12 week scan until oct 10th !!! arraaghhh!
ignorance is definately bliss:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> vbaby3 my boobs!! They even hurt right through if I so much as shiver! Today is the worst yet.
> 
> I just made some real lunch. I'm very proud. I did pasta with a touch of red pesto as I wasn't sure I wanted it, some pretend bacon and some cheese. It was so tasteless! :rofl: Where's the acid? What's the point of food with no vinegar or citric acid? :rofl: I thought about covering it in salt but the bacon and cheese are both plenty salty. Very disappointed. Back to crisps I go!

i nibbled on a bit of cake at 12, i still need to have a proper lunch though, i dont fancy anything, dont know what im going to have, must have something, im not even hungry!, eating for the sake of it. its very weird for me as ive always loved my food!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wee update from me if you haven't seen yet....another :bfn: this morning. This is the third :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

How many dpo now?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

:sick: ness persistant as ever arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh Lemon does the trick though :thumbup: feeling down again today and no idea why :dohh: hormonal I guess! Mw app next monday :wohoo: its been a long time coming!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love this thread ladies it was such a good ides :thumbup: the outside world is so scary :(


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> :sick: ness persistant as ever arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh Lemon does the trick though :thumbup: feeling down again today and no idea why :dohh: hormonal I guess! Mw app next monday :wohoo: its been a long time coming!

gosh you have had to wait a long time to see the midwife, i saw mine at 4 weeks!. blimey!!.

tell you what im tired of forcing food down, i decided to go with beans on toast in the end today but didnt enjoy it & wasnt hungry, i got to get through a pie tonight!. Am really concerned about eating out this weekend!.

plus i have this weird thing, had it for ages, its called a throat spasm, when i lie down on my back it creates a presure on my throat, some nights i can wake up about to choke, i turn over and its gone again. Im starting to be concerned more now though because im wondering in the long run, if i have to have a c-section, i'll be lying on my back, and get this spasm & choke. im going to have to run this by the docs, they dont really know why people get it apart from asuming its anxiety.:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes hon I booked the app with my MW about 4wks ago too....it was the next app she had available, a little bit concerning really but its not her regular clinic its her booking clinic so my app is 1hr long! DS will be at school and DH is going with me...a little excited makes it seems more and more real each milestone!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat if you need a section (unlikely) then you can let them know in advance. They'll have equipment that can deal with this. If they can keep unconscious people breathing they'll manage with you I promise! Try not to worry too much!

I'm loving this thread too. When I joined BnB it was like this in first tri but there are soooo many people on here now it's really hard to bond. Thank you for befriending me on the ttc thread, it's made such a difference.

I'm reading work articles on my phone lying on the settee scoffing pretzels.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Food concerns me too....am sat here eating my 4th lemon lolly of the day and waiting for my gingerbread to bake in the oven in a bid and effort to appease the :sick: I am a really really good eater right now I am eating b/c I know I need to and have hardly no appetite for anything at all! The eating little and often gives me heartburn yuck and in turn makes me feel :sick: so thats a go no area! The only thing that I seem to want to eat is oranges, polomints, toast, the occasional choc thing, mcd`s and lollies.....I am drinking blackcurrant juice (dilute stuff) and lemonade.....I confess to having the odd very weak shandy b/c I seem to want refreshing things and tea on an eve on a morning it tastes rank! Not the best diet but I dont think I am going to have major weight gain issues b/c the mat pants I bought last week are looser this week than last unless thats to do with bloat :shrug: I love lollies :)


----------



## PeanutBean

I want lemon lollies. :( I'm going to go get a lemon/lime callipo from the freezer. They're not as good as sparkles though, too sticky and sweet.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm my gingerbread has baked and it is really really nice yum yum!

Peanut hon I have some cloudy lemonade freezing in lolly moulds as we speak I will let you know what they are like once I have tried them out :) The lemon lollies were a multi pack from asda (4 cola, 2 cherryade and 4 lemon) was best I could get until my others freeze :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

god yes a lemon lolly sounds good, never thought of that, refreshing and nice, i too seem to be enjoying alot of refreshing drinks, maybe its worth buying a pack of lollys for our freezer then, im willing to try anything, im sure i cant be eating enough calories(even although lollies prob arent the right sort of calories). 

When do you think we'll ever start wanting&enjoying food again??..

yes i guess youre right about the c-section thing peanut bean,its just a panicky feeling when it does happen but i will tell them.

I too feel very grateful to have been excepted on here, to be going thru this with you girls and have a bond on here too. My husband wanted me to originally tell his mum about our news as 'she had gone thru it all before and could advise me', but doing that didnt feel right to me, plus she would have forgotten the niggly things you feel when pregnant(her last baby was 36 years ago!).
Im looking forward to telling everyone after 12 weeks, but kinda nervous too, his mum is lovely (better than my mum ever was) but shes wanted grandchildren so badly(&for all she knows at the mo- im never having kids) im just slightly worried that she may be a bit OTT over my pregnancy and going on about nothing else, time will tell i guess!. Looking forward to telling friends though( not that they'll believe me!)



I want a lolly !!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The gingerbread worked a treat ladies and was really yummy :)

We have told my mum, sister and my best friend but thats it with the exception of DS nursery teacher as I think I may appreciate there help with supporting DS through the change of a new addition! DH wants to wait until 12 wk scan but I dont think right now that will be any time soon :dohh: before telling anyone else but I just feel so excited I want to tell everyone :lol: I think it was best not telling DS yet though b/c hes just started school today which is a major step and too much maybe overload but DH wants him to know next but not until 12wks :growlmad: men eh!


----------



## PeanutBean

I told a work friend today, the only girl in the team (excluding manager) and I'm really glad I did even though I haven't told my brothers yet! lol It's easier because she is in London so I rarely see her and I wanted an ally at our meetings next week in case I am too rotten to cope. It's ace, I've been emailing baby stuff all afternoon! lol I've done so little work today, even when I've really tried!

Got some lemon sorbet now. It's not a lemon sparkle but it's pretty good.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've also told my parents, my sister and my best mate. No-one else. Oh! Except a random blurting when faced with a direct question by a past work colleague! I'm rubbish! :rofl: I want to just tell everyone but it is scary to in case of loss. Haven't told anyone on DH's side and don't know when we will. They are very much out of our favour at the moment.


----------



## madcatwoman

ive told 2 girls ive been good friends with on FB and one girl from college, but thats it!. its been tempting to spread the news but ive been very good.

Not sure how my dad will take it, he was always really pleased when i said i didnt want kids, and always said how he wouldnt want to be involved in all the grandparenting stuff as it goes too far and that hes done his bit. I dont think he's going to be thrilled lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Parents say all sorts but it'll all be different when there's a warm, squashy sprog looking up at them! You remember how my mum was when i said I had pregnancy symptoms? That told her! Lol. Their grandchildren are 10 a penny so it's no big deal to them really. Byron was he was my first.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

He may come round madcat....if this is his 1st grandchild ? nobody can resist a bouncing baby :) 

Apart from my mum, sister and best friend who knew we were TTC and know we are expecting only a couple we are friends with and my other sister knew we were TTC.....so it may be quite a shock for some people :thumbup: esp since we had issues TTC DS and didnt really know if we could achieve TTC another :baby: 

My mum is pleased for us b/c she knows how much I have wanted this and so is my sister who has already began handing me baby equipment from her DD :) My best friend is of course estatic she has two DS 8yrs and 1yrs old! I think everyone else will be pleased for us generally if as I say a little shocked! MIL I have mixed reservations about...part of me thinks she will be dead excited and then the other half am not sure she will I cant put my finger on it I just have a feeling about this one! FIL will be so happy (they are divorced!) and hanging out for another boy to carry on the family name! My colleagues wont be surprised I dont think :shrug: maybe one or two will be or simply pissed b/c they will be wondering what it means in the way of extra work for them and my boss will probably require medical assistance when I tell him :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Been drawn into giant row on here... Gah!

I so want some cheese soufflé...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

17dpo or something around there....I may have O'd late :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh, i guess theres a chance my dad could come around, but i dont think it would happen immeadiately, it may take some time:shrug:.
It all went wrong the day i moved out! and even more wrong the day i got married!, he said he was happy for me, but there was no enthusiasm at all, he thought he would have his little girl to himself for ever (he even drew up such arrangements in his will concerning the house so i could carry on living in it etc), so now- a baby!:baby: Boom!!.

As far as my mum goes, i havent had anything to do with her for many years, my life has improved enourmously without her, she is baby mad but i will not be allowing her to have anything to do with mine, i wont even be telling her.

My sister is a funny one, shes been stuck with a guy for 8 years, he has huge debt problems which he adds to which has never allowed them to advance in anyway in life, even the wedding has been called off, needless to say they have no children. She too was a bitter when i got married, the news of a baby will be an interesting one!.



Well, i managed to eat 3/4 of a pie this evening and 3 potatos!.
My jeans are being held together by a hairband!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> 17dpo or something around there....I may have O'd late :dohh:

thats a strange one, and no AF i take it!. erm, i dont know, you could have Ov'd late, leave it much longer and i think its worth a trip to the docs for a blood test!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( They won't do one until I'm like 2 weeks late! It's mental :-( I'm gonna wait it out and if by next Monday :witch: is a no show, I'm off to DEMAND a blood test :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly, remind ozzieshunni of your experience? It's not over yet!

:hugs: madcat, sounds really complicated. Jealousy and complicated relationships are not easy especially when you're feeling excited and hormonal all at once! I guess you just need to take your time, see how people are. But you don't people anything you know? They have to deal with it and if they can't you mustn't let it detract from your own happiness. We've been learning the hard way with DH's family and he's only now, after 9 years of neglect and grief (not counting all the neglect before he met me) begun to step back and let things lie.


----------



## Duffy

Hey everyone can I join? I joined a few threads on pregnany the two babies under two and May due date. I don't dare go into first trimester as its too scary to me to handle with a lot of threads that just freak me out on my own pregnancy  I love a safe area to talk pregnancy that super positive and upbeat


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madly, remind ozzieshunni of your experience? It's not over yet!
> 
> :hugs: madcat, sounds really complicated. Jealousy and complicated relationships are not easy especially when you're feeling excited and hormonal all at once! I guess you just need to take your time, see how people are. But you don't people anything you know? They have to deal with it and if they can't you mustn't let it detract from your own happiness. We've been learning the hard way with DH's family and he's only now, after 9 years of neglect and grief (not counting all the neglect before he met me) begun to step back and let things lie.

yeh i dont exactly have a normal family, but like you say i am making life alot more simple, i gave family members 2nd chances with various issues but in the end i leave them to deal with. If theyre happy for me, great, but if not - well, i have or will have my own family that will be my priority.
I spent too long in the past trying to cheer everyone up etc, no more!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome to our Grad Club Duffy! What's your EDD? I'll add you to the front. If you want a siggy I'll put the link in the first post too, that'll make it easier won't it?


----------



## madcatwoman

Duffy said:


> Hey everyone can I join? I joined a few threads on pregnany the two babies under two and May due date. I don't dare go into first trimester as its too scary to me to handle with a lot of threads that just freak me out on my own pregnancy  I love a safe area to talk pregnancy that super positive and upbeat

:happydance:hiya!!&welcome!!
we're all too scared to join 1st tri!, stick with us!! x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: And some of us are just tagging along cause we want positive vibes! :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Gosh I got drawn into a row on another thread too so I have stepped back!

Welcome to the Grads Duffy :kiss:

Ozzieshunni....my story vvvvfaint bfps from 11dpo was convinced there were evaps :thumbup: continued to get them all the way to 22dpo when :af: for 10days and vvvvfaint bfps for 12days :dohh: My lab test when :af: was 8 days late was bfn and I was totally going :loopy: DONT GIVE UP HON :af: IS A GREAT SIGN!

Madcat and Peanut families are an absolute nightmare...whats the saying `you can choose you friends but you cant choose your family` oh the joy if we could :lol:


----------



## Duffy

Madcatwomen, I always had the motto with my own difficult family, you can love them from a distance but you don't have to put up with bullsh&t  And I'm totally sticking with you girls! 

Peanutbean, thanks for the warm welcome, it feels great in here loving the vibe. Sure I would love a siggy, I think your asking for my due date? If so lol is May 18 (caculated by my mom she was right on with my first pregnancy).......... 

Ozzie, sending you netty vibes! 

Madlyttc, sorry you got into a row in the thread sometimes stepping back works the best.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks ladies (esp Madly!) I have hope now :flower:


----------



## molly85

hehe and I do mega strong lines apparently my mum suggested twins the cow. Boss has beentold hes actually pleasedforme and hes already teasing me. Considering changing GPand thyroid fiasco for the secondtime. Going tolooked after by a great team of midwives and a consultant. have greatcase of nausea and cramping inright boobandright side of womb Abby (the word baby rearranged) is really settling in i think and already has talons lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooohhh look at all our new graduates!!.:happydance:

Morning all, feeling ok at the moment,(was off colour again last night, OH thinks maybe its best for me not to be eating proper meals in the evening, and just have something smaller and lighter)

Scan tomorrow @ 5.15:baby::huh: Oooooo...


----------



## xlivix

madcatwoman said:


> Ooohhh look at all our new graduates!!.:happydance:
> 
> Morning all, feeling ok at the moment,(was off colour again last night, OH thinks maybe its best for me not to be eating proper meals in the evening, and just have something smaller and lighter)
> 
> Scan tomorrow @ 5.15:baby::huh: Oooooo...

Hey with my first pregnancy, i was always ill in the evening after a big meal, so i cut it down and it helped!!
Good luck with your scan :) its amazing!!! xxx


----------



## molly85

ohhh good luck madcat, I relised that to after i couldn't stomach the half a curry I had made. I'd deffinatly like to know if soft poop is bad or am i just lucky to be going lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello everyone. I am working from home AGAIN! Hooray and :sick: My mum's here looking after Byron today so I get some nice chatty tea breaks and she's gone to the supermarket so I might have something better for lunch, if I can hold out that long. Really sick and hungry now though, it's way past lunchtime!

Madly - what thread were you arguing on? Mine was on an anti-vaccination thread.

Duffy - updated at the front. :)

I'm going to tell my manager tomorrow as I don't want to be concealing working from home so much. I'm totally allowed but I always feel guilty. But I've done much better work today. Done a load of forms and some newsletter articles and prepared a presentation for our volunteer day next week that I was planning on just winging til I found I had some good photos to use. I was thinking of typing 'I'm pregnant' on my 121 form under problems/threats/risks. :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey Ladies,

oh the :sick:ness :( I dont know if its MS or a bug but I ended up going back to bed this morning until 11.30am (SHOCK HORROR!) and letting DH taking care of the school run :dohh: I feel on a downer right now :cry: and am worried about returning to work at the weekend if this keeps up :wacko: My problem is all day :sick:ness I dont seem to fair up so bad after a good evening meal infact I feel better but during the day I just dont feel well at all! 

PeanutBean it was a thread about drinking during pregnancy.....I posted a few times after lurking and OH BIG MISTAKE.....I was instantly jumped on for my opinion on the subject :( I havent posted since needless to say!

Molly def lucky for still been able to go.....constipation is another of my major ailments its no wonder my poor tummy feels hard done by :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> The gingerbread worked a treat ladies and was really yummy :)
> 
> We have told my mum, sister and my best friend but thats it with the exception of DS nursery teacher as I think I may appreciate there help with supporting DS through the change of a new addition! DH wants to wait until 12 wk scan but I dont think right now that will be any time soon :dohh: before telling anyone else but I just feel so excited I want to tell everyone :lol: I think it was best not telling DS yet though b/c hes just started school today which is a major step and too much maybe overload but DH wants him to know next but not until 12wks :growlmad: men eh!

We haven't told anyone yet!getting scan on 2nd oct,its my sons 2nd birthday the following wk end,so all family and friends will be here for his party,so gonna tell everyone then!
My son is 4 now,def not telling him yet coz god forbid if anything went wrong,how do you explain to a 4 yr old that mammy has no baby in her tummy anymore,plus 9 months is long for us,but its like an eternity for lil kids,waiting and waiting for this new brother or sister!!
He'll be sooo excited,often asks will i be getting another baby from my tummy,and reckons he'd like a girl baby coz he already has a boy baby!!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> Ooohhh look at all our new graduates!!.:happydance:
> 
> Morning all, feeling ok at the moment,(was off colour again last night, OH thinks maybe its best for me not to be eating proper meals in the evening, and just have something smaller and lighter)
> 
> Scan tomorrow @ 5.15:baby::huh: Oooooo...

Best of luck with the scan tom madcat!!can't wait to hear how you get on.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: vbaby3 my DS is 5yrs old in oct and we feel a little like the same with telling him.....9months an eternity :lol:....We will also prob announce at his birthday party to our wider circle of friends b/c hopefully by then we will have had a scan :)


----------



## PeanutBean

We've told Byron and mention it again most days but he's not 2 yet so he'll soon forget if anything goes wrong. Hoping we can help keep him from being upset by involving him as much as possible.

Lol Madly, you didn't say that you advocate drinking did you? I can't believe that thread is doing the rounds again. Must be one every 3 months I think.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: hey Ladies,
> 
> oh the :sick:ness :( I dont know if its MS or a bug but I ended up going back to bed this morning until 11.30am (SHOCK HORROR!) and letting DH taking care of the school run :dohh: I feel on a downer right now :cry: and am worried about returning to work at the weekend if this keeps up :wacko: My problem is all day :sick:ness I dont seem to fair up so bad after a good evening meal infact I feel better but during the day I just dont feel well at all!
> 
> PeanutBean it was a thread about drinking during pregnancy.....I posted a few times after lurking and OH BIG MISTAKE.....I was instantly jumped on for my opinion on the subject :( I havent posted since needless to say!
> 
> Molly def lucky for still been able to go.....constipation is another of my major ailments its no wonder my poor tummy feels hard done by :rofl:

youre the opposite to me, i fair worse in the evenings and pretty good in the mornings. by about 3pm i can start feeling like somethings starting to go wrong, by dinner time eating is the last thing on my mind, and by evening time im feeling pretty awful!!:dohh:


----------



## Duffy

Hey everyone just skimmming through the threads this morning, baby going woke up at the crack of dawn so this is gonna be a longgggggg day. 

Feeling good though no sickness or tiredness praying I escape it lol, its settleing in more that I'm pregnant I sch my first OB appt oct 6, I can't wait to see the lil bean growing! 

Madcat wishing you the best luck on your scan too!


----------



## madcatwoman

Duffy said:


> Hey everyone just skimmming through the threads this morning, baby going woke up at the crack of dawn so this is gonna be a longgggggg day.
> 
> Feeling good though no sickness or tiredness praying I escape it lol, its settleing in more that I'm pregnant I sch my first OB appt oct 6, I can't wait to see the lil bean growing!
> 
> Madcat wishing you the best luck on your scan too!

thanks, im hoping everything will be ok in there!, its a shame im having to wait till 5.15! arraghh!. not sure how im going to hold a full bladder for an hour either!!!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

goodluck for your scan madcat cant wait to see the pic :wohoo:

Peanut I confessed to supporting the *occasional *drink in pregnancy.....but was branded an almost out and out alcoholic and a women with serious drinking problems :rofl: There was some pretty passionate women on that thread some with personal issues regarding it so I knew I was always going to be criticised. In pretty much boiled down to UK VS US and the different info/guidelines/advice given in pregnancy! There was no right or wrong answer unfortunately the few ladies who supported the *occasional* drink had to put up with a barrade of abuse! I wont be going there again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I don't drink in pregnancy nor did I TTC and only once when BF, but I'm not a big drinker anyway and very rarely drink at home so it's no big deal. A little is not likely to cause a problem. Bah, people get very opinionated about things and polarised more than their true opinions I think. It's just the debating process. You should check out the H1N1 thread in first tri. :rofl:

Duffy - where are you from?


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: Madcat super exciting! Can't wait to see pics, best of luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: my sentiments exactly hon....by the occasional drink I meant a vvvvweak lager shandy and was jumped on......wooooooooooooooah not sure if I want to check out the other thread :) scary people I can tell you!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: my sentiments exactly hon....by the occasional drink I meant a vvvvweak lager shandy and was jumped on......wooooooooooooooah not sure if I want to check out the other thread :) scary people I can tell you!

thanks for the good lucks!:baby:

i'll put my 2 bit into the subject. I dont drink (simply because i dont like the taste of alcohol) but, personally i dont think the odd little sip now and then, here and there can do much damage. if it was a regular thing and plenty of it then that would be a different matter!:coffee:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think you meant 'can't' madcat not 'can'. Lol

I wouldn't suggest joining in the H1N1 thread but you can laugh from afar!


----------



## Duffy

PeanutBean said:


> Well I don't drink in pregnancy nor did I TTC and only once when BF, but I'm not a big drinker anyway and very rarely drink at home so it's no big deal. A little is not likely to cause a problem. Bah, people get very opinionated about things and polarised more than their true opinions I think. It's just the debating process. You should check out the H1N1 thread in first tri. :rofl:
> 
> Duffy - where are you from?

I'm from Washington/USA live in a area with awesome camping horse backriding lots of outdoor things/sking and so on. I was going to check out mission ridge this winter but that out now that I'm pregnant ROLF. 

I don't drink at all and usually have really negative feelings with drinking but only because I grew up with a father who choose drinking over his family. So that is my own personal issue and battle to get over. 

Oh by the way ladies I quit smoking yesterday, I was indeed a heavy smoker but I did it for my lil bean growing in me. I quit with Karissa too and that girl was very close to a 10 pound baby 9oz and 13 ounces! :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

WooHoo!!!:happydance::happydance:

We booked a basic room for our hilton stay in london for friday, then i read on trip advisor that the rooms were so small the double bed were against the wall!.

I wrote to them to ask if we could have space around the bed as i was pregnant and didnt want to be clambering over my husband when getting up in the night, i also mentioned it was my birthday.

they just emailed back to say we have a complimentary room upgrade and something special arranged for me:happydance: (i hope its not alcohol though!)

just goes to show, you dont get if you dont ask! (even if i am a bit cheeky!)

I have a dry hair cut booked for tomorrow, and for doing that, my husband has now upgraded me to a shampoo cut&blowdry!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done Duffy, that's fantastic! I am totally anti-smoking so if you need support to keep you away feel free to drop me a line! lol

Well done Madcat too, though you might need to shove a pillow up your jumper, they'll be expecting you to be massive I bet! lol Better try get your maternity certificate earlier. I did a lot of asking for various things last time. I had to work at our September festival when I was about 7/8 months pregnant. It was hard work and I was so sick and nowhere was there any food I could stomach. In the end one of the bell boys at the hotel went out to a chippy for me after I'd unsuccessfully tried a few places and returned to the hotel. Delivered to my room door! He carried all my bags all the time and took such care. :D On the flip side public transport was hell. One time waiting for the bus to the station in October I spent about 40 minutes, 8 months pregnant, standing in the most torrential rain and no-one offered me space, let alone a seat in the bus shelter. I finished work about 2 weeks after that and so drove every day instead. Enough was enough! Also got pushed by some woman on the rush hour train one time and heard her companion say "I think she's pregnant" and the bitch was all "so?"! Cheeky cow.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Well done Duffy, that's fantastic! I am totally anti-smoking so if you need support to keep you away feel free to drop me a line! lol
> 
> Well done Madcat too, though you might need to shove a pillow up your jumper, they'll be expecting you to be massive I bet! lol Better try get your maternity certificate earlier. I did a lot of asking for various things last time. I had to work at our September festival when I was about 7/8 months pregnant. It was hard work and I was so sick and nowhere was there any food I could stomach. In the end one of the bell boys at the hotel went out to a chippy for me after I'd unsuccessfully tried a few places and returned to the hotel. Delivered to my room door! He carried all my bags all the time and took such care. :D On the flip side public transport was hell. One time waiting for the bus to the station in October I spent about 40 minutes, 8 months pregnant, standing in the most torrential rain and no-one offered me space, let alone a seat in the bus shelter. I finished work about 2 weeks after that and so drove every day instead. Enough was enough! Also got pushed by some woman on the rush hour train one time and heard her companion say "I think she's pregnant" and the bitch was all "so?"! Cheeky cow.

hahaha fantastic, they went to the chippy for you!. i love that idea!!

well, if anyone looks at me, i do actually look pregnant as ive always had an early pregnancy belly on me, ive always concealed it well as ive always hated it, i just wont conceal it now!!!! (plus im a bit bloated too, my jeans are done up with a hairband!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## PeanutBean

Aye keep a tight top on! I've got a tight long tee on today so it's snug around my fatness and my mum suddenly exclaimed that I do already look pregnant. There's gonna be no hiding this soon!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Aye keep a tight top on! I've got a tight long tee on today so it's snug around my fatness and my mum suddenly exclaimed that I do already look pregnant. There's gonna be no hiding this soon!

i got a tight t-shirt on today, and a cardi, and my stomach is poking thru the bottom part of the open cardi as it is, im also having to tug down my t-shirt so it doesnt expose my hairband thats holding up my jeans!!!.

ive noticed my uterus ever expanding each day to the point where theres not a hell of alot of difference between that area and my muffin!.

so like you, its not going to take long i dont think!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good for you Duffy quitting smoking :thumbup:

Madcat did you have your scan :shrug: or have I missed something :dohh:

Ladies I am expanding too.....my crop linen trousers with a flat tummy band and elasticated back are getting tight (the normal sort of style linens) :wacko: but my mat pants are a bit loose b/c I think I lost weight since I 1st tried then on bizaerly but I dont reckon it will be too long before I start to do them justice plus I dont have oodles of choice since my regular fit jeans are really really uncomfortable.....mat pants for me from now on I think :wohoo:


----------



## Duffy

Thanks for the positive vibes on quiting ladies I offically made it through my first day! 

I have a question for you ladies, does anyone plan to do regular half hour walks a day? Last year my ob recommend that to me at a slow pace, I have a rad treadmill but I'm been a fat lazy cat since my last pregnancy I'm bigger then I was when I had lil missy lol. Do you think it would be safe to start walking and (I also have a standstill bike) biking to try to get legs back into shape at least? Guess I'm feeling like a cow at the moment, I won't even fit in my pregnancy clothe ROLF.


----------



## madcatwoman

no you havent missed anything, scan is this afternoon at 5.15, im really quite nervous (its making me poo more!!!:haha:)


----------



## PeanutBean

I thought the scan was yesterday?

Duffy I don't think there will be a problem with you doing regular walking. I don't do any exercise except walking really anyway, but I go over 2 miles a day on my commute to work, usually done at a fast pace catching trains and things, and at weekends I walk my dog or go on days out that inevitably involve lots of walking. Walking is excellent exercise and doesn't need to be fast or furious to be effective. As soon as I've seen my MW I will also start attending aquanatal classes again. They were a Godsend last time as I was too ill to manage anything and the water makes it so much easier, I also made some good friends there. Pregnancy yoga is good too so if you can get to some pregnancy exercise classes I'd highly recommend them.

Well I am home again. I had to be in to receive some steel for our loft and the shopping :happydance: but of course it totally suits me to not have to do the commute. I just had a 121 with my manager and told her about my pregnancy. She was pretty good about it and didn't seem too phased. I know she knows nothing about it all as she asked me a lot about my maternity leave and things, she wasn't aware of any of the rules or rights, but she was open to my knowledge so I think she will be fine. She totally wants me to tell my team at our meeting next Tuesday but I'll only be 8 weeks so I'm not sure about that, though there is every chance they might guess. I'd like to think they might be discrete enough not to ask though!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I thought the scan was yesterday?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nooo, today, thursday afternoon:baby:
> 
> I went to the docs today,about the problem ive had for a while with my throat, (when i lie down i get a choking feeling), well it got worse this week.
> Anyway he said it was common, usually due to stomach acid or anxiety. Hes put me on tabs for stomach acid,said they were safe for me to take while pregnant,then i read the leaflet that said "consult your doc if pregnant", so i went back to the pharmacy, they looked it up and it says "known to be safe durring pregnancy".
> 
> Would you girls have any doubts about taking this?


----------



## PeanutBean

Not at all madcat. EVERYTHING says to consult your doctor to cover the manufacturers backs. If both the doctor and pharmacy say it's fine I'm sure it will be. What are they? It's very common for pregnant women to have ant-acid medication anyway as heartburn is so common.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Not at all madcat. EVERYTHING says to consult your doctor to cover the manufacturers backs. If both the doctor and pharmacy say it's fine I'm sure it will be. What are they? It's very common for pregnant women to have ant-acid medication anyway as heartburn is so common.

theyre called Omeprazole (gastro resistant) tablets, he seems to think that while i have had the problem with my throat for a while, hes interested that its got worse now im pregnant and thinks its stomach acid rising (even although i say i dont feel it).
Really i cant carry on with it, so will have to take it, i suppose your right, the instructions are just covering their arse!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Madcat I thought your scan was yesterday as well :dohh:

Duffy hon walking is the ideal exercise I agree with Peanut and I will be doing more walking etc throughout my pregnancy b/c I am not the fittest or slimmest lady either :) but would like to maintain an healthy pregnancy :thumbup:

Peanut great about your managers reaction.....I think I might have to peel mine off the floor once I break the news to him :rofl:

I am officially giving 1st tri a wide berth from now on ladies I walked into another thread argument/debate today....it seems there are a few ladies on bnb trying to scaremonger with stats etc from the internet.....the last thread I quickly exited was op asking if anyone is having 3d/4d scans? lots of nasty stats have been posted about how having additional scans can leave your baby with all these horrible defects.....I mean WTF dont these ladies realise we have enough to worry about right now :cry: theres me possible facing extra scans b/c I may have another little elephant entering a thread about excitment of 3d/4d scans which I was hoping to have as a belated birthday present in december to have this thrown down my throat :sad2: so sorry for the rant ladies....but its not even as if you can point out you are at liberty to make your own choice b/c the scaremongers dont seem to appreciate freedom of choice and speech!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly. Ignore them! If we were talking scanning every week throughout then may e there'd be something but one extra scan is not going to do anything. If I remember right the issue is that ultrasound is slightly heating so they are kept to the necessary minimum. Perhaps equate to have too many warm baths! Lots of women have extra scans for a variety of medical reasons. Of course you'll be fine having a 3d scan. In the states they clearly do far more routine scans than we have here anyway. It's hard but you need to ignore these people. Women are do judgemental and where babies are concerned we clearly lose all rational thought before opening our mouths! Lol. Try not to be upset. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut hon :hugs: I just dont understand it these women are in the same position as us (1st tri) its a scary enough place they must understand how we feel so why make it worse? One lady said I am simply posting the info its up to you what you do with it! The op told her not to bother but she continued to post more links to more websites.....I mean am not even sure this is allowed?

*Breathe*

Sorry I feel better now :)


----------



## madcatwoman

goodness whatever next!, ive heard it all now!. i knew i was staying away from 1st tri for a reason!. its all gone too far on there now!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes madcat hon STAY AWAY FROM 1ST TRI! 

In the last two days I have watched nice supportive lovely threads being turned into scary scary places with the posting of internet stats using scaremonger tactics.....its not worth going there!


----------



## xlivix

awww. thanks for the heads up girls, we all have enough worry let alone having to worry about other things, think i will stay away from there too!!... madly i wouldnt worry about the extra scans, i had a lot of scans with my dd, and she is perfect xxx


----------



## Duffy

Peanutbean, Okay cool I just won't to make sure I dont over do it I'm kind of feel like a delicate butterfly at the moment lol. IT sounds like you get great walking in! 

madlyttc, I won't go near first trimester when I was pregnant last year I surfed it for a bit then just got to freaked out I felt really at home in the second and third trimester areas, the ladies seemed to calm down by then lol. I'm totally sticking to just the three threads I Joined in pregnancy section


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

I am still mooching about and posting on my regular haunts in TTC too b/c I have made some good friends and they are happy for me to stick around plus I feel at home there and want to continue to support the girls who supported me :) I just really hate the scaremonger tactics and then to totally deny been a scaremonger when you have ignored requests not to post such info is even worse.....gosh I dont know:dohh:

Goodluck madcat am sure you have already left but I wanted to say it anyway :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I read the thread. She has been the same in the immunization thread I told you about. See she has some very sensible points but she's kind of rude and extreme about them. She was so rude to me when I mentioned in passing that breastmilk hadn't helped Byron's sticky eye he had for a year. Went on about how sticky eyes are mostly caused by clocked tear ducts (no evidence for this at all other than that health visitors say that's what it is without having a clue!) so BM wouldn't help with it. Really snippy. So I said they are also caused by viruses, talked about the secondary bacterial infection which of course antibiotics help with but do nothing for the underlying viral infection. She was really horrible back. Weirdo! It's a pity she can't apply this rational thought to the immunization issue, you'll notice in one of the posts that "studies have failed to prove the associations between autism [or whatever] and immunization". Cleverly worded when I think what she's actually looking for is that squillions of studies find no link forever adding to the probability that there is no link!


----------



## madcatwoman

here you are!! photos of one very small bean! lol. the heartbeat photo is on the left, and my tummy is shown clearer on the right, with bean at the bottom of the 'black hole'!. heard the heart (which DH was amazed at).
shes dated me back to 7 wk 1day which i thought she would, so my 12 week scan has been put back a week.
Said i had no cysts on my ovaries or anything, but i do have a tilted uterus which will mean i'll get backache in the future!.

:happydance:feel a bit better that everything is in its place and behaving its self for now!:baby:
 



Attached Files:







scan0026.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## PeanutBean

Ace madcat! You're about the same as me then, I'm 7+2. So good you saw your bean!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Ace madcat! You're about the same as me then, I'm 7+2. So good you saw your bean!

i wanted to be 8 weeks, but i knew that wouldnt be the case!, im still pleased. :winkwink:


----------



## xlivix

madcatwoman said:


> here you are!! photos of one very small bean! lol. the heartbeat photo is on the left, and my tummy is shown clearer on the right, with bean at the bottom of the 'black hole'!. heard the heart (which DH was amazed at).
> shes dated me back to 7 wk 1day which i thought she would, so my 12 week scan has been put back a week.
> Said i had no cysts on my ovaries or anything, but i do have a tilted uterus which will mean i'll get backache in the future!.
> 
> :happydance:feel a bit better that everything is in its place and behaving its self for now!:baby:

aww thats lovely :) just a question, ive heard of a lot of people going for early scans, sorry if i sound silly lol but i thought the first scan was at around 12 weeks like my dd was? xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat your ickle bean scan pic is ace :) I think I will get put back too lmp date is 8wks 5days and ov date is exactly 8wks so who knows :shrug: 

livi early scan is about 12wks mine will be :thumbup: I think madcat paid for hers privately if I am correct?


----------



## xlivix

oh i see lol, sorry very silly of me! i was exactly 12 weeks and one day when i got my scan with my dd :) 
aww scans are amazing, cant wait for this one :) xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

yes i paid for this early scan. what happened is i joined 1st Tri forum, i read so much on there, all scaremongering, i was worried sick about everything, i wasnt going to but in the end i booked an early scan for peace of mind!!.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Madcat your ickle bean scan pic is ace :) I think I will get put back too lmp date is 8wks 5days and ov date is exactly 8wks so who knows :shrug:
> 
> livi early scan is about 12wks mine will be :thumbup: I think madcat paid for hers privately if I am correct?

yes my lmp was 14th July, my cycle was 31days, so i new i would be put back a few days really. My NHS midwife never even asked how long my cycle was!

the sonographer was very good though, looked at everything and detailed everything.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmm my lmp was 10th july but my cycles were 33days I wonder if I am more like 7wks 5days then iykwim

edit: I am calling my lmp 10th july but that was the day I m/c :cry: so just guessing really af would have been due that days anyway!


----------



## madcatwoman

ive noticed all these online calculators vary a bit with their results!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah I noticed that but I always seemed to get EDD 21st April which works back to 8wks exactly today so not far off 7wks 5days then.....:shrug: just going to stick with lmp date right now and see what I am given from scan b/c I know mw will use lmp on monday when I see her!


----------



## Duffy

madcatwoman said:


> here you are!! photos of one very small bean! lol. the heartbeat photo is on the left, and my tummy is shown clearer on the right, with bean at the bottom of the 'black hole'!. heard the heart (which DH was amazed at).
> shes dated me back to 7 wk 1day which i thought she would, so my 12 week scan has been put back a week.
> Said i had no cysts on my ovaries or anything, but i do have a tilted uterus which will mean i'll get backache in the future!.
> 
> :happydance:feel a bit better that everything is in its place and behaving its self for now!:baby:

Awww awesome :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, im off on my jollies today, make sure you all behave & I'll be back tuesday!!.

not sure if BID's might have some news for us, keep an eye out just incase!!.

farewell :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Madcat have an awesome time :kiss: We will miss you :hugs: see you tuesday :)

Fxed we may have some more graduates by then :wohoo:

I will keep an eye on bids :dance: and NOMORE sounds promising too :)


----------



## molly85

Ohhh Madcat you paid? that sounds like such agood idea but OH would not agree yet as we would have to pay.We go away at the end of the month so might beg Midwifeif I can have my scan by then. I should be 7 weeks before I go away. Sooo excited bought some socks, booties, blanky and picture frame thought might as well get started after walking round mothercare yikes!
Hugs Girlsandwelcome to the new graduates.
Madly our cyclesprevious to :bfp: are soo similer. no cm, none of the usual stuff hot flushes etc


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Molly hon and the best thing is NOMORE seems to be following the same trend :yipee:

and

two more :bfp:s Ladies did you see? Coming in thick and fast now :wohoo:

I havent bought anything yet Molly hon I dont know how I have resisted :wacko: I have all as new barely used moses basket and rocking stand, total bath set, rocking bouncy chair and a play mat :) from my little sister and her DD whos 7mths old ..... I also have a bumbo chair which is pink so depends if `beanie baby` is a little girl as to wether we use it or not but am glad to pass on if not :) I still have DS` mamas and papas cot which was promised to my sister but my best friend has a one yr old who shes putting in a bed soon b/c he doesnt like it and she has promised me her cot so I even have that sorted :)

Our major buy will be a pushchair followed by steriliser and bottles....after that nappies, wipes and milk which I like to really stock out on! Followed by blankets clothing etc :)

I am so so excited :wohoo: 

DH wouldnt agree to paying for an early scan either and right now with DS birthday next month and then christmas something we cant afford :( however I plan on using my birthday cash (my birthday is nov!) to pay for a 3d/4d scan when I am around 25wks I am hoping I can schedule this before xmas and I am going to arrange a treat out for us as a family....me, DH and DS I think it will be an amazing experience :)


----------



## molly85

Awwww. we prob have loadsof stuff coming ourway but I like to plan ahead. i dnt believe injonxing so have told work, family and some friends I have loads of questions nd ppl have been sooo useful and kind. i have to have ago at nesting this weekend early. My dad's already said they will buty us some washable nappies. very useful if we have the greatside effect of hypothyroidism of pretermbirth as you can use them on any size lol. I also thought great for nights.Washing machine won't know what hit it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was thinking about reusables too hon....may look into a bit more :)

Funny I dont feel by telling people it will jinx anything either even after m/c exact month before beanie baby....I feel really good about things :) and I go with my instinct and it tells me :thumbup: I have told my mum sister and a few close friends including some of the mums at DS school I am close with! DH wont tell his family until 1st scan funny with DS he could wait to tell everyone! He also wont let us tell DS yet which I agree with right now but only b/c he has just started school and its a major step in his life :) I want to tell him real soon though :wohoo: I want to tell everyone else too including work but DH says he wants to wait until 1st scan arrrrrrrrrgh men! I just dont get it he has no reason for it and just says `because I want to wait` which is really frustrating :wacko:

I will get oodles of equipment from my sister and I have told her I will give her some cash for my nieces bank account once we sort out finances etc out.....Mat leave will only attract smp for me :( so we are planning for that right now too and if beanie baby is a girl even more because princess pea (my niece) will be about 14mth old when beanie baby is born so nice age gap for passing things on :)

Anyone discussed names yet :loopy:

The only boys name we both really agree on is Charlie :) Middle name Roman but DH likes Ronan!
Still debating a girls name although my mum suggested Charlie for a girl too which I really really like the idea of :) Am not sure about Charlotte :shrug: a bit too much like my name which is Charmaine but like the idea of my little girl being called Charlie it just seems to fit :) I think Charlotte as her sunday name could grow on me though!


----------



## molly85

Lol we have had names for 2 years. Roger(OH's dadsname) Spencer or Mathew & amelia Cisely Grace ( after my grandmother). MIL wants her name carol in,she can take a hike I dnt like it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I agree hon

TAKE A HIKE MIL :bike:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think we will be going with Charlie for either team :blue: or :pink: just need to decide on a middle name now :)

Charlie ? Staniforth

I think if we call her Charlotte her middle name has to sound/sit right with both Charlie and Charlotte which could get complicated :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlie Jean :) Jean is my nanas name but am not sure about Charlotte Jean :shrug:


----------



## molly85

CJ for shortgreat nickname
i wanted my my other grandmabut shewas audrey "Betty" mary I could not do that to a child lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont know betty is quite a cute retro name all the oldies are coming back :)

Love CJ we have OJ - DS is Oliver Jack I call him OJ for short :thumbup:

I think Charlie William is lovely and DH loves William but I dont think I could use it as a first name :wacko: 

Charlie Jean mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## molly85

coulduse the spelling Gene for aboy.
not ahopeI'mnot keen on oldies


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> here you are!! photos of one very small bean! lol. the heartbeat photo is on the left, and my tummy is shown clearer on the right, with bean at the bottom of the 'black hole'!. heard the heart (which DH was amazed at).
> shes dated me back to 7 wk 1day which i thought she would, so my 12 week scan has been put back a week.
> Said i had no cysts on my ovaries or anything, but i do have a tilted uterus which will mean i'll get backache in the future!.
> 
> :happydance:feel a bit better that everything is in its place and behaving its self for now!:baby:

AWww thats great madcat,you'll have some peace of mind now that everythings as it should be.really cute lil bean.x


----------



## xlivix

Hey... EDD is 14th may :)

Does anyone know what high hcg levels could mean, if it means anything? nurse was shocked to work out that i was only 4 weeks and 6 days pregnant, as my results that came back indicated that i was further on as hcg levels were high.....


----------



## molly85

What are your results?
Damn want my bloods done now


----------



## molly85

These are days after ovulation

Day after HCG or LH Average
mIU/ml High
mIU/ml Low
mIU/ml # 
14 48 119 17 12 
15 59 147 17 18 
16 95 223 33 23 
17 132 429 17 21 
18 292 758 70 19 
19 303 514 111 23 
20 522 1690 135 13 
21 1061 4130 324 12 
22 1287 3279 185 22 
23 2034 4660 506 13 
24 2637 10000 540 16


----------



## molly85

NORMAL TWIN PREGNANCIES
Day after LH or HCG Average
mIU/ml High
mIU/ml Low
mIU/ml # 
14 68 313 56 7 
15 38 159 26 9 
16 146 803 112 12 
17 154 542 52 8 
18 360 1760 200 9 
19 499 2509 215 13 
21 963 5859 631 10 

The information in the tables above is part of a study carried out by Dr. Sherbahn that compared HCG levels from single, twin and heterotopic (combined intrauterine and ectopic) pregnancies


----------



## molly85

HCG Levels Chart 

The following chart is a general idea of the level of hcg at various points in early pregnancy: 

3 weeks: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 

4 weeks: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 

5 weeks: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 

6 weeks: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 

7 - 8 weeks: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 

9 - 12 weeks: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 

13 - 16 weeks: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 

17 - 24 weeks: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 

25 - 40 weeks: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 

Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 

Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml 
betterversion


----------



## xlivix

it was a urine test that was sent to the lab... 
i dont know what the level of hcg was, she just told me she thought i was further on as thts what the results indicated... very confusing, i thought it was just blood tests that gave u results like that... but obviously not lol...
ooo well theres a few twins in my mums side of the family, and dads side of the family, plus im a twin myself lol... so who knows!! would love it x


----------



## molly85

we a have few lots of fraternal twins (identical if I got it wrong) in the family mum thinks its agood chance going off how much thyroid stimulating hormone itsrequiring lol


----------



## molly85

Girls what do think of this?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LUXURY-2-1-P..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item53e33a13d3


----------



## xlivix

aww the prams lovely!! :)


----------



## molly85

I'm questioning no swivel wheelswould that be an issue?
I amalso considering doing abid and having it sent to the parents house lol


----------



## xlivix

Apparently u are more likely to coneive twins if ur a fraternal twin, or have a history of fraternal twins on ur mothers side of the family... fraternal means non identical twins... that what i am, i have a twin brother :)


----------



## xlivix

i prefered swival wheels tbh, but i dont see how that shoud cause a problem...
haha y not, just go for it, i got my pram after my scan with my dd and left it and my dp grans until she was born!!


----------



## molly85

ohhh great i am checking out reviews etc. I think swivel wheelswould be better 
but for the price imay not argue that cheaper than mosty second hand


----------



## xlivix

oh wow just checked the price, thts relly good, hope u get it!!!
i paid in total £470 for my pram for my dd, 350 for pram and £150 for the car seat :O that was from babies r us lol


----------



## molly85

OH just wouldn't let me do it as it's so much. Hesuggested secondhand but if I can get new forareally good price then he'll agree I'm sure. Will def wait for scan though don't want to order 1 if i need space for 2 lol i doubt its gnna happen but sods law says if I bought it I would lol. I'm gnna go to baby's R us at southamptonwhen Igo toIkea.
I think I may have put to much thought into this


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

love the pram hon and didnt even notice it didnt have swivel wheels was too busy looking at everything else :lol:

The one we are getting is the obaby zezu £250 for complete package including car seat.....we are going for the travel system option :thumbup:

Here it is :)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_542+37_10751_-1_14601_110551_10001_14601


----------



## xlivix

Thats a lovely pram madly :) good price too!! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon.....its pretty much the same as all the ones that cost £500+ plus it has a reversible seat and it has excellent reviews :) I am holding out until the sales in Jan in the hope I may get it even cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## xlivix

lol probs ur best bet... i didnt wait, then coming to a month before i had her, my pram went right down!! arghh lol xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its a great price now but theres no harm in seeing if I can get a better deal :)

We dont have to pay for much other baby equipment b/c my sister is giving me everything that her DD finishes with/outgrows so I am very lucky in that respect. I think only bottles are on our list at the minute now :loopy: along with nappy products and clothing! Our buggy will be our biggest buy, I even have a cot coming my way by my best friend whos 1yr old son is soon going into a bed b/c he doesnt like his cot :)


----------



## xlivix

aww thats good... lol we never gave anyone a chance to buy for my dd, we went out straight away and went on a spending spree (after 12 weeks scan tho lol) got furniture and everything, spent a fortune, in a way if its a girl next would save us money, but i have a feeling its gona be a boy this time haha xx


----------



## molly85

Ohhh madly I love the lime one. 
I found this on Asda website it doesn't have car seat tho
 



Attached Files:







pram.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gilz82

Hey ladies :flower:

I'm tentatively joining you guys here. I got my :bfp: this morning and praying for a super sticky bean :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

:happydance: Brilliant to see you here Gilz!

It was DH's birthday yesterday so not been on for a day or two. We went to Eureka today which was loads of fun, for the boys who aren't pregnant anyway! Yesterday I was the sickest yet. Did the crashed on the bathroom floor sobbing at not being able to be sick and bring relief. It wasn't a great birthday present for DH. That's I was basically my whole last pregnancy so I guess I am doing better overall. Had awful headache too. But it all led to the best night's sleep so felt well enough to go out today. We did manage a short trip to Ikea, got Byron some toys which he loves.

Going away for work tomorrow, 2 nights in Birmingham I'm not looking forward to. God knows when I'll manage to eat. So hope this doesn't last forever. I'm having crippling indigestion too, can only cope with it if I can lie down for like hours!

Oh gilz, let me know your edd and I'll you to the front.


----------



## Duffy

Glize82, Hey hon welcome to the thread  Great to see you here too! 

PeanutBean, hugs I hope you feel better hon. 

I'm feeling better my conspation and crampy feeling is going away I had it during my first pregnancy for about a week then it was gone. I want to go on amazon.com and have a peek at double strollers since my babes will only be 18 months apart. For the most part I really don't need to buy much for the second baby we have two play pins one brand new all of Karissa things bassinet for when we bring are baby home to our bedroom, a bouncer walker sitter tons of toys from 0+.... we are pretty much set we even have the exact same high chair because I accidently ordered two online instead of one for Karissa so the other in the garage. Everything going to work out perfect. I'll just need to get some boy clothe if we have a boy  woot woot.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks duffy. We will probably get a double too. True to our current pram form I like the britax three wheeler type one. It actually has 4 wheels but is that shape. But it's expensive and we've no money so might need to bribe one of DH's undeserving parents to buy it for us!

We don't need to buy much. Got loads of clothes from Byron and my sister's next will be about 6 months by then so she'll be able to pass everything on again like she did last time.


----------



## molly85

Hey girls great you joined us gilz.
been told that our friends are giving us all their new born stuff


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> Oh gilz, let me know your edd and I'll you to the front.

My EDD is 22nd of May :happydance:

Going to do my CB digi tomorrow morning and then phone my docs. 

Don't know if they'll actually do anything yet, but I know I'm classed as a high risk pregnancy from the start cos of all my kidney issues, so thought I better let them know as soon as. 

When did you all contact the dr, and what happens when you do? 
Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Gilz I haven't even bothered with the dr this time, he was useless last time, did nothing and told me nothing of use, not even food or nutrition guidelines. Jerk. Just booked in with MW who doesn't see us til 10 weeks so on my own til then. Different for you with your background. Make sure you tell the dr clearly and if there's any rubbishness book in with MW and give your history then too. I would've thought you might need a referral to a hospital dr, but I don't know, I guess it depends on what effects it might have on your kidneys.

Didn't have a great night last night. Fed up of waking needing a pee then feeling sick for having moved. Managed to spill a full glass if water all over the extension behind my bed whilst reaching for a bag of crisps. Fortunately I just missed my iPhone nor did the water get into the plugs and blow us all up! Normally have a bottle but DH left it in the car after our day our. Nightmare!

Not looking forward to my work trip today. Not sure I'm going to manage.


----------



## molly85

Peanut first bit of baby shopping for u. Tommy tippee cups or equivelant uwill spill very littleand won't gag lieing in bed. I have 2 from being on crutches i use them driving to.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol not sure I could drink from a spout. We've got loads of them for Byron but the thought of drinking from one is enough to make me gag! Have a lovely national trust bottle but it got left out. DH's fault and now he knows better!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut, I'm sure my dr will tell me to get lost tomorrow. If he does I'll just make an appointment with the midwife and my urologist. 

Hope you are feeling a bit better, work is no fun at all when you feel ill :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Awww gilz i don't know your story whats up with your kidneys?
we've decided its my lood pressure making me feel dizzy so am plonked on sofa until i speak to MW tomorrow. not great as i would not like to put on much weight. 

How are all the other graduates?


----------



## gilz82

Molly - I had a major operation last year to remove my right kidney which was basically dead. My left kidney doesn't work properly either so being pregnant will be a huge strain on it. I should be fine as long as I take it easy and my blood pressure doesn't go up. But it makes me classed as high risk unfortunately. 

Not good that your blood pressure is giving you problems hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

ya itcould al be in my mind but for an elephant i run quite low. 
awwwi hope they take extra special care of you and your very hard working kidney. Huggles.
Peanot better than a cupin the bedroom we've dropped loads over the years


----------



## gilz82

I just had the nicest afternoon nap :blush:

Can't believe I went from feeling normal to completely shattered in about 2 minutes!!


----------



## Duffy

PeanutB, that great you didn't fry your socket or iphone so there is a positve hunny  

Gliz, here in the states I choose a OB/doctor and they don't see you until 8 weeks so I have an appt for oct 6, I'll get to see my bean visually for the first time  

I'm doing good today ladies no sickness as of yet, oh did a donut run gonna gobble then waddle on the treadmill (LOL) got some cleaning/laundry to do/bedding to wash so on so I have a full day and juggling a 9 month baby in between heehee wish me luck !!!


----------



## gilz82

Any recommendations of good baby books to buy?

I haven't bought any yet as I was so focused on TTC. I think I could easily end up feeling quite overwhelmed if I don't start reading a little more about actually being pregnant and having a baby :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey fellow grads and welcome gilz woot woot :bfp: congrats hon :)

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday ladies I was working yesterday and I was so tired when I got home I could barely function :lol: Been working today too and still feeling tired but I have 5 days off work now :yipee: so feeling better at the thought :)

How is everyone else this eve?


----------



## Duffy

Hi Madlyttc, that great your off for five days woot whats your plans? 

I just got done doing a hour workout and I'm gearing up to take a shower, walked a mile and biked 3 miles hitting the treadmill three times today/done with biking. I'm getting seri about staying in shape errr getting back in shape via pregnant safely lol  

Have a good day ladies I won't be on much today as oh is off


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Duffy hon :hugs: no particular plans just plenty of rest :)

Have a nice day with oh!


----------



## molly85

wowduffy your soooo fit. im plain oldexhausted at themoment preparing theredcarpet for in laws


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree.....I have absolutely no energy to comprehend doing any sort of exercise right now :dohh:


----------



## xlivix

hey girls...
i worry alot as it is... but will my unborn baby be ok? i went abit mad with the cleaning, polish, airfresheners, the whole lot, and the place wasnt very ventilated!!! i realised i think a little to late and went and opened some windows, then decided to google harm from chemicals (silly me!), and apparently POLISH is one of the worst things to use whilst pregnant.... ahhh im all worried now :( do u think everything will be ok??
sorry for the random question, hope u are all ok, and congrats any new bfps :) xx


----------



## molly85

XliviX pass iit here i have no respect for my body or beans it would seem but it didn't do us any harm in the womb so our little ones would be fine. Now if only i could be arsed to use polish. hugs.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hon my dr told me to carry on as normal doing the normal things you would do in everyday life :thumbup: I had an inkling I was preggers due to the vvvvfaint :bfp:s and has been doing extensive cleaning at work and moving really heavy furniture :dohh: she assured me the cleaning aspect would be absolutely fine considering we were using plenty of heavy duty stuff and also painting!


----------



## xlivix

Who says u have no respect hun?
thanks for the reassurance, just me being silly... probaby do harm if its everyday all day lol.... haha i dont usually polish it just got a bit to much with all the dust :blush: lol xx


----------



## molly85

lol i will just do any thing if i physically can


----------



## xlivix

haha same here really, i just continue as normal, but second guessed myself after i breathed in a little to much of the chemicals, think im a little more cautious at the moment due to miscarriage last month x


----------



## molly85

aww i amtrying to be positive. just found my polish it does make the place smell clean


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey all.

Gilz I personally avoid reading up on things as much as possible and prefer to trust my own instincts. I've not read any parenting books but I did get a pregnancy one out the library as it had week by week development so that was interesting. I think Hamlyn were the publishers but more I cannot remember.

I'm in Birmingham now. My room is ok but smells rather old people's home like! Had cheese flan for lunch and tea - this could almost be a craving, with cheese soufflé these are the only foods I've enjoyed. Ate some bread and crisps and biccies but feeling sick again now. Really it's bedtime but want to speak with DH. Only away 2 nights so it should go quick enough. Wish me luck for shower and breakfast, hope I can stomach enough to see me through.


----------



## Bids

Hey girls :D

sooooo glad to finally be here!!! 

Hey peanut where are you in b'ham??


----------



## Duffy

He ladies well its a half hour til 4 in the afternoon and I am WIPED out energy wise lol, biked 3 miles and walked two miles today/one more after dinner. I'm able to do more on sunday because oh is home workdays its a bit less one mile and whatever I can bike while the missy sleeps. Now I need a nap hahaha. I'm trying so hard to safely get back in shape and stay in shape while pregnant bc I'm actually bigger then I was when I was in my 3 trimester/not tummy just butt and legs. 

Anyway I'm off to nap totally tired now


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

I got a :bfp: on my CB digi this morning so it's all starting to feel a little more real now :happydance:

I got in the car this morning to come to work, drove to the traffic lights and had to go straight back home to :sick: I really hope that doesn't become the pattern for the next few weeks i sooooo hate being sick.

Peanut - I'm similar to you in that i like to go with my instincts, but i feel that i invested so much energy in researching TTC and now i don't really know what happens whilst pregnant other than in 9 months i get a baby :blush:

How's everyone else feeling today?
xx


----------



## molly85

Gilz isthat a + 3?


----------



## gilz82

Nah it's 1-2 the picture just isn't very clear :blush:

If it said +3 i'd definitely think i was having twins. I do actually have non-identical twin sisters so i am hoping that the twin thing will skip a generation cos they occur in my mum's side quite a bit.

Phoned the Drs, i've got an appointment with my GP tomorrow to discuss how i'll be handled differently because of my pregnancy being high risk and they'll make an appointment for the midwife while i'm there, but obviously that won't be for a good few weeks yet.


----------



## Bids

Hey 

Im exactly the same as you gilz i know nothing about the next 9 months :blush: - i'll be fine after that cos of having so much to do with my nieces but this pregnancy bit is all new to me, rather than googling etc though im just going to speak to the doc's!!

Cant believe its real still!!! I feel a little sick so am eating and that helps weirdly enough!!

did another CB today :blush: and it came up in seconds :thumbup: cant wait to get to 12 weeks not telling people is killing me already lol


----------



## gilz82

:haha:


Bids said:


> Hey
> 
> Im exactly the same as you gilz i know nothing about the next 9 months :blush: - i'll be fine after that cos of having so much to do with my nieces but this pregnancy bit is all new to me, rather than googling etc though im just going to speak to the doc's!!
> 
> Cant believe its real still!!! I feel a little sick so am eating and that helps weirdly enough!!
> 
> did another CB today :blush: and it came up in seconds :thumbup: cant wait to get to 12 weeks not telling people is killing me already lol

I'm the same, i feel really sick but then if i have a wee biscuit or cracker it seems to help it go away. Hope that lasts the thought of full blown morning sickness terrifies me.

I can't wait til i can tell people, my OH surprised me by coming home on saturday night so it was great i got to tell him in person, but now i just want to tell the whole world, i must look like a complete idiot walking around with my super cheesy grin plastered on my face!

I won't tell anyone though until we've been for our scan, wish i could go to bed and sleep through the next few weeks until then


----------



## vbaby3

afternoon ladies! Congrats to all the new girlies on their bfp's!!
Haven't been on for a few days,Yesterday I was just completely drained and spent the day lying on the couch watching tv,it was lovely.Dh took the 2 boys to town so i'd a few alone hrs of peace and quiet,it was heaven!!
Completely gone off my food now,all I want is cereal and ice cream.Tried to eat pasta yest,took 2 spoonfulls and felt like hurling,so had cornflakes instead!
My nausea seems to hit me in the evenings,start to feel awful at about 5 or 6,suits me fine coz my boys are in bed by 7/7.30 so I can just lie there and feel sorry for myself!!
Anyone got scans anytime soon?Mines the 2nd oct,i'm just wishing the days away til i see the lil heartbeat!!


----------



## molly85

Vbaby can ihave some of you MS? I dnt seem to get any and its enough to make a girl worry. lol I'msuch a tart I just wanna be one of those annoying lucky woman. Hugs to u all


----------



## Bids

yeah gilz i know what you mean im soooo ready to tell the world especially as one of my best friends announced hers at the weekend on facebook (ive know since she was 5 weeks) and i thought arrrgghhh i want to tell her and the rest on FB world lol but NOPE we not saying anything to anyone til after the scan!!!

do you have a date yet?? Im not even seeing the mw until 19th oct, i'll have no hair left by then haha - 5 weeks to go.................


----------



## vbaby3

molly85 said:


> Vbaby can ihave some of you MS? I dnt seem to get any and its enough to make a girl worry. lol I'msuch a tart I just wanna be one of those annoying lucky woman. Hugs to u all

Mine didn't kick in until last wk so you've plenty of time yet!!
With my 1st I didn't get ms til 9 wks,and with my 2nd I got none at all.I wouldn't even of known I was pregnant except for my bump,it was great.
A few wks ago I was wishing for a bit of ms too,coz i was worrying i wasn't feeling pregnant!!Now i just wish it'd go away.I feel like i've a shocking hangover and could puke up at any moment!!
I'm only gettin it in the evenings at the moment which is good,as i don't know how well i'd cope looking after a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old all day while feeling crappy!
They're both in bed by 7.30 so then i can lie on the couch and feel sorry for myself!!


----------



## vbaby3

Its really hard not to let it slip,but i'm determined not to tell anyone til after my scan too!!we haven't told anyone,its hard not telling my mam but she lives quite far away so i don't see her often,but we talk on the phone everyday.My scans the 2nd oct and we'll be visiting my family that day too so can tell them then,the days are just dragging though.Kinda wish i'd booked a scan earlier,the 1 i'm havin done on the 2nd i booked privately.My 1st official 1 is not til 16th nov!!!I'll be 17+wks then.Things are just mental busy at my hospital so thats just the way it is.My sister had a baby in june and she didn't have her 1st app and scan til she was almost 21 wks preg!!!
You think the nhs is bad,try the hse!!!!!!!!!(the irish version of nhs)


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> do you have a date yet?? Im not even seeing the mw until 19th oct, i'll have no hair left by then haha - 5 weeks to go.................

I don't have even have an appointment for the midwife yet Bids :blush: My gp is going to make me an appointment tomorrow when I'm there to see him but I can see it being around the same time as yours. 

The nurse mentioned today they might want to scan me closer to 8 weeks than 12 cos my kidney problem but I'll just need to wait and see. 

I will also be bald by then, I'm really good at keeping other peoples secrets but struggle to keep my own :haha:

Oh and vbaby waiting til 21 weeks would kill me I think, your sister must have the patience of a saint !!


----------



## Duffy

I'm keeping focused on Karissa and before I know it I'll be going in oct 6 to get my scan done woot! 

No nausus or any kind of sickness or extrem tiredness but I'm sure it will hit me later on.... blah not looking forward to the tiredness): Have a good day ladies!


----------



## loopylollipop

:hi::hi::hi::hi: guys!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so happy to be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

posted my latest stick in gallery, was bored today whilst waiting for OH to come a rescue me from my tyre puncture...had an ic in my bag...and well ya know the rest...

and i havent even missed my period yet! Argghhhh hate going to the toilet as so scared!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy I know how you feel. Everytime I go to the loo I'm almost scared to check the paper :dohh:

I'll need to try to get over that as at this stage I have no control over what happens for the next few weeks.


----------



## Duffy

loopylollipop said:


> :hi::hi::hi::hi: guys!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so happy to be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> posted my latest stick in gallery, was bored today whilst waiting for OH to come a rescue me from my tyre puncture...had an ic in my bag...and well ya know the rest...
> 
> and i havent even missed my period yet! Argghhhh hate going to the toilet as so scared!

Hi :hugs: I know how you feel I just passed my period date last thursday and I felt relieved and o so very pregnant lol, just took my test at the clinic too  You will feel much better when your period date passes as hard as it is try to fullfill your day/time so your not worrying about it. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Iv been waiting for a regular period so it hard tosay when I'm clear. Is anyonehaving an early scan?


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> Iv been waiting for a regular period so it hard tosay when I'm clear. Is anyonehaving an early scan?

The nurse mentioned I might get an early scan but I won't know better til I see my doctor this morning. 

So excited though cos I'll get my midwife appointment today so that's something I can count down to!


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks ladies :flower:

helps knowing everyone feels the same. AF due tomorrow..

did CB digi last night at 12dpo/13dpo (at 03:00 :dohh:) and got 2-3 weeks pregnant! Was surprised, thought would be 1-2. Hope this means good things x

have a good day huns :kiss:

oh - and planning on booking private scan at 8 weeks. this is when I lost my last bean although didnt know til 10 weeks at EPAU. Will bring me alot of comfort around that time if everything ok x


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Loopy is there any chance you could be having twins? or could you have ov'd earlier than you thought?

I'm keeping my other digi for this weekend hoping it'll change from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks then i'm not testing anymore and leaving things in the hands of fate.

I know it sound mega mushy but i'm just hoping that my mum is looking down keeping an eye on me and the jellybean :blush:


----------



## Bids

i dont think i'll book an early scan?! as you say gilz its out of our hands so not sure i can see the point but understand about the piece of mind thing i suppose especially if youve had mc's before!!

Its not mushy its lovely and i hope its true - i asked my dad for a bfp on his birthday and i got one, i too am hoping he is looking after us and will make everything ok!! 

i do keep getting shooting type pains every so often and am panicked everytime i go to the loo too - i hope everything is ok its such a waiting game all the time isnt it!!

Hows everyone else today?? xx


----------



## gilz82

I keep getting pains on and off but nothing major and nothing constant so I'm hoping it's just bean getting settled in. 

I don't think I'd pay for an early scan, but if I'm offered one on the nhs I'll obviously take it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Bids

yeah mine arent serious but im just feeling every twinge going lol paranoid!!! i ate like a horse yesterday too to stop me feeling sick oooo just remembered i have some crackers in my drawer mmmmm

oh yeah dont get me wrong id have one for free lol but like you say you'll probably be offered one... what time you at doc's let us know how you get on :)

Madcats back today sometime ive missed her!! im soooo bored - everyday is dragging.... im off work next week to get the kitchen finished so cant wait to break up friday yay!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well my MS is better but I have a major :cold: and am feeling crappy :( b/c of it.....we have had :rain: and cold damp weather for last few days here so I think I caught a chill :dohh:

I had my 1st MW app yesterday and it was great :dance: My MW is a lovely lady and I am so happy I have such a nice person taking care of me :) She also gave me her mobile number so if I am ever worried or have q`s inbetween my apps with her I can give her a call :thumbup: I spent over an hour with her and she filled out oddles of paperwork. She has referred me for a scan and I should get an app letter in next few days through post :wohoo: I had my blood work done for several screening tests and she also tried to find babys heartbeat on her doppler but unfortunately struggled me being only 9wks! I will be seeing her again on 19th Oct

I feel on top of the world :dance:


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly that's fab, bet you are super excited now!!

I'm at the docs at half 11 Bids so I'll post all once I'm back. Can't imagine hrs going to have much interesting to say but at least I'll get my mw appointment :happydance:

I honestly think everyday will drag past time we get to see our little beans. It's almost as if you as living each day holding your breath incase something goes wrong. At least you've got next week off to loom forward to.


----------



## Bids

awww awesome madly yay cant believe your next date is my first date with the mw lol it seems so far away!!! 

cool gilz i know your probably there now anyway lol but hope you get an early free scan and a mw app soon!! 

yeah thats exactly how i feel holding my breath etc but really looking forward to my week off and a few lie-ins ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> awww awesome madly yay cant believe your next date is my first date with the mw lol it seems so far away!!!
> 
> cool gilz i know your probably there now anyway lol but hope you get an early free scan and a mw app soon!!
> 
> yeah thats exactly how i feel holding my breath etc but really looking forward to my week off and a few lie-ins ;)

So Miss, you finally decided to shift your arse and join us??! LOL!!

IM back everyone!!:thumbup:

time to catch up, what do i need to know??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey madcat :hugs: Welcome back did you have a nice break?


----------



## vbaby3

loopylollipop said:


> Thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> helps knowing everyone feels the same. AF due tomorrow..
> 
> did CB digi last night at 12dpo/13dpo (at 03:00 :dohh:) and got 2-3 weeks pregnant! Was surprised, thought would be 1-2. Hope this means good things x
> 
> have a good day huns :kiss:
> 
> oh - and planning on booking private scan at 8 weeks. this is when I lost my last bean although didnt know til 10 weeks at EPAU. Will bring me alot of comfort around that time if everything ok x

CONGRATS!!!And oh my god,2-3wks before af is even due!!!Thats fab,are there twins in the family???I didn't get 2-3wks on a digi til i was 5 wks preg!!
Def book an early scan,put your mind at ease.I had a miscarriage in between my 2 boys so was on edge with my last son and also with this 1..its def worth the money for peace of mind.xx


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Well my MS is better but I have a major :cold: and am feeling crappy :( b/c of it.....we have had :rain: and cold damp weather for last few days here so I think I caught a chill :dohh:
> 
> I had my 1st MW app yesterday and it was great :dance: My MW is a lovely lady and I am so happy I have such a nice person taking care of me :) She also gave me her mobile number so if I am ever worried or have q`s inbetween my apps with her I can give her a call :thumbup: I spent over an hour with her and she filled out oddles of paperwork. She has referred me for a scan and I should get an app letter in next few days through post :wohoo: I had my blood work done for several screening tests and she also tried to find babys heartbeat on her doppler but unfortunately struggled me being only 9wks! I will be seeing her again on 19th Oct
> 
> I feel on top of the world :dance:

Awww madly thats great news that you're lovin your midwife,helps so much when you feel like you're in good hands!!
Hope you're feeling better soon.xx


----------



## vbaby3

welcome back madcat,how was your wee break away?


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> awww awesome madly yay cant believe your next date is my first date with the mw lol it seems so far away!!!
> 
> cool gilz i know your probably there now anyway lol but hope you get an early free scan and a mw app soon!!
> 
> yeah thats exactly how i feel holding my breath etc but really looking forward to my week off and a few lie-ins ;)

I'm back :flower:

Dr was really nice just explained that i was high risk, which i knew and that once i've been seen by the midwife i'll be passed to the consultant obstetrician at the hospital and dealt by her and my urologist as it's a bit out of my GPs depth.

On the exciting side i got my mw booking appointment, it's for the 6th October so that's 3 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Was slightly bummed tho cos i was supposed to get a wee information pack about my booking appointment but they'd run out, but i've to go back for one tomorrow.

Madcat welcome back :hugs: hope you had a nice break


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks, i had a great time, even my stomach more or less behaved its self all except one morning&evening when i didnt feel too bright, more or less managed food ok 'ish!.

It was so warm in london though & hotel even warmer, to the point i was feeling light headed at times!.

i took it easy though, we strolled around instead of doing a commute pace, sat when i felt like it, we did all we wanted to (would recommend the london eye to anyone!!).

Enjoyed a couple of ice lollies!!:haha:

So,
Bids has decided to join us, im assuming a few more have too!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad you had a nice time madcat sounds really relaxing :thumbup:

Yes we have a few new grads since you went on your break.....bids, loopy and gilz82 :wohoo:

gilz so glad your appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Aww Gilz well done. All sorted hopeweget goodconsultants I googled mineso i know if they are atleast male or female lol.
Booking appointment is 19th October it just seems so far away
Am so nervy i looked up private scan places. I have no patiencelol


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Glad you had a nice time madcat sounds really relaxing :thumbup:
> 
> Yes we have a few new grads since you went on your break.....bids, loopy and gilz82 :wohoo:
> 
> gilz so glad your appointment went well :hugs:

:happydance:welcome to all the new BFPers!, its gotten busy on here since i left!'


----------



## Bids

YAY gilz :flower: hey leasts its closer than my app by 2 whole weeks!! lol glad it all went ok at the doc's 

MADCAT :hugs::kiss: yes i couldnt let you go through all this without me now could i :winkwink:

glad you had a good time - ive been on :cloud9: since i found out and needed you here but i suppose you deserved the break :haha:

Gemma lou got her bfp too (think you were in that other thread with me werent ya cat)?

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> YAY gilz :flower: hey leasts its closer than my app by 2 whole weeks!! lol glad it all went ok at the doc's
> 
> MADCAT :hugs::kiss: yes i couldnt let you go through all this without me now could i :winkwink:
> 
> glad you had a good time - ive been on :cloud9: since i found out and needed you here but i suppose you deserved the break :haha:
> 
> Gemma lou got her bfp too (think you were in that other thread with me werent ya cat)?
> 
> xx

im so glad you decided to join in!!!. you just wanted me to test the water first didnt you!


----------



## gilz82

Bids - How come your mw appointment is so far away? My docs actually apologised cos I couldn't get an appointment sooner. 

Didn't bother me really cos I'd rather go closer to 8 weeks than earlier.


----------



## molly85

lo was cheeky girlsfoundout our health planpays for scans so was straight on phone to clinic booked for 24th exactly 7 weeks. Got 3+ so just want that last bit of security befor 2 weeks away hugs all.


----------



## Bids

apparently its not far away i asked in the first tri saying i thought it seemed late and loads said your meant to go between 8-10 weeks?!! some didnt get there apps til 10-11 weeks....

i went and picked up my pack from the doc's and it says 8-10weeks.... i thought it might be my doc's but seems not!! i'll be 9 weeks and 3 days (i think) lol so far away

yep i let you test the water first cat and dont give me too many gory details about the labour lol

cool molly goood news :D only 2 weeks to wait!!!

its all exciting ay girls

xx


----------



## gilz82

That seems a pretty sensible explanation Bids, the reason I asked was just I thought your first scan was supposed to be between week 10 and 12 so thought it would be cutting it fine. 

Molly that's great about your scan that'll give you something to look forward too plus the fortnight will be over before you know it :happydance:


----------



## Bids

yeah i was worried that they wouldnt get me in for my 12 week scan but apparently the mw will phone for an app whilst im there?? so others have said anyway and that they got in as soon as a week later?!! also they said that its not a 12 week scan, the scan is anywhere from 11-14 weeks?!! who knows lol guess i'll find out 5 weeks today haha

well its true you learn something new everyday!!!

anyone watching cherry has a baby lol??!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! I'm home and shattered.

Bids - look up British science festival, that's why I've been in brum.

Gilz - glad you're all sorted with you dr.

Madly - glad you've had a good mw appointment.

Loopy - hellloooooo!!!!!!

Madcat - glad you had a lovely time.

Did I remember everything. I'll probably fill you in on me tomorrow, I am beat and off to bed!


----------



## loopylollipop

evening all :flower:

well where do i start...

Gilz & Bids - it must be really hard when you have lost a parent and cant share this wonderful experience with them, I cant imagine my mum not being around but I am sure they know and are watching over you both proud as punch. My dad wont give a rats ass to be honest, he thinks i am crazy starting again at 40!

Gilz -glad all sorted with doctors, i am sure your consultant will take great care of you x one of my tutors at med school always said our bodies were made with organs in pairs cos we only need one then we have a spare. you will be fine, just makes you special! Hell, i am gonna be a woman 'of advance maternal age !' :growlmad:

Madly - sooooo glad you like your mw. It is a very special relationship and its important and reassuring to find someone you trust. my last one got bent outta shape cos i am a doctor, and i just wanted to say 'forget it, i am a woman who is just as shit scared as the next'. But didnt.

Peanut, sounds like you have been so busy, and such alot of action. Been reading your posts on all your Science Business, hope it all gets sorted. sounded so interesting, hope your 'baby' flourishes - the research one (and of course your bean :winkwink:)

Molly - lucky girl! Never thought of checking my insurance! Giving mine up at end of month so dont know if i will be able to squeeze in before lapses!

MatCat - hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii x


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow Loopy is there any chance you could be having twins? or could you have ov'd earlier than you thought?
> 
> I'm keeping my other digi for this weekend hoping it'll change from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks then i'm not testing anymore and leaving things in the hands of fate.
> 
> I know it sound mega mushy but i'm just hoping that my mum is looking down keeping an eye on me and the jellybean :blush:

Twins arghhhhhh!! no twins in family..more likely ov'd early . dont know as didnt test this month. hope thats it, would be worried if twins! 

no more digis left now so hopefully thats me done with the hpts x

on nights at eight weeks, so will prob sort scan for week 7 xx


----------



## Duffy

I went to the clinic and got my pregnancy test results positive but I never had the time to go to another office to get my medical linned up so it will have to wait until oh day off. Its been a rough day with my baby she fighting her naps and putting her mama through the loops so between that I've been cleaning and carting her around lol. I cannot imagine two babies at this point HAHAHA. Have a good evening girls I'm off for the night bought OH the new halo game and we be playing it tonight when we put the princess down for bed time.


----------



## molly85

loopy check your insurance we're with hsf and get a payout of £600 at birth which will be nice should cover a couple of nappies. 
Sorry girls if you think I'm nuts I like to organise and can seem a bit self involved. I do care just not good at saying it. Hugs to you all and I truly hope this is a mc/chemical free thread.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls

I feel rotten this morning :sick:, going to need to get some crackers to keep by my bed i think, that way i can eat a couple before i get up.

Stupid body lulls me into a false sense of security cos i get up at 5 and feel fine and go for a shower blah blah etc etc, then by the time i'm about to head out the door to walk the dog the nausea starts and by the time i'm ready to head to work at half 6 i feel terrible.

Spent the whole 30 odd miles driving to work this morning thinking about how embarrassed i'd be if i have to pull onto the motorway hardshoulder to puke :dohh:

How's everyone else doing? Oh and are any of you guys showing yet MadCat, Madly or Peanut???

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Oh and Loopy i'm sure you'd take it in your stride if it is twins :)


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> I feel rotten this morning :sick:, going to need to get some crackers to keep by my bed i think, that way i can eat a couple before i get up.
> 
> Stupid body lulls me into a false sense of security cos i get up at 5 and feel fine and go for a shower blah blah etc etc, then by the time i'm about to head out the door to walk the dog the nausea starts and by the time i'm ready to head to work at half 6 i feel terrible.
> 
> Spent the whole 30 odd miles driving to work this morning thinking about how embarrassed i'd be if i have to pull onto the motorway hardshoulder to puke :dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Oh and are any of you guys showing yet MadCat, Madly or Peanut???
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Oh and Loopy i'm sure you'd take it in your stride if it is twins :)

Morning all!!

well, not showing as 'we know it' but the bit around and just above my uterus is swollen and looking sticky outtie!, it means theres less defination between there and my muffin top!!(ha ha), its getting to the point where you cant tell where one begins and the other ends!.
Im not feeling too shabby these days, my appitite still isnt what it used to be though, and i have to get up for a wee most nights!!.

well, i should have been 9 weeks today, but the early scan put me back a week, so 8 weeks today. (i'll sort my ticker out again sometime!)


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat, the reason i had asked was i wondered how long i'm going to manage to hide being pregnant from my work.

I know you aren't supposed to put on any real amounts of weight until after week 12 but if i start getting more lumps and bumps before then it'll be hard to hide it. 

On a weird note, my boobs still fit comfortably in my normal bra but they feel huge at the moment :laugh2: can't imagine how huge they are going to be in another 8 months!!


----------



## loopylollipop

my wee smells like an old tomcats.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Madcat, the reason i had asked was i wondered how long i'm going to manage to hide being pregnant from my work.
> 
> I know you aren't supposed to put on any real amounts of weight until after week 12 but if i start getting more lumps and bumps before then it'll be hard to hide it.
> 
> On a weird note, my boobs still fit comfortably in my normal bra but they feel huge at the moment :laugh2: can't imagine how huge they are going to be in another 8 months!!

hey my boobs arent much bigger,if they are its not noticeable!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Well I've inadvertently taken the day off. Been feeling so rough all day. I clearly overdid it at work the past couple of days. Been retching a lot today and not even from anything, just out of the blue. Got smarting in my boobs a bit, had some more aching but not much I guess. Just so exhausted. Really wanted to save my day off in lieu til I could spend it with my family but there's no getting past the pregnancy overdone it symptoms today.

Gilz - I am showing. I don't think I'm really bloated now so I guess it is pushed up guts more than anything else. I started showing enough for mat trousers at 9 weeks with Byron but I think that was largely bloat which I didn't get until then. This time my bloat has already been and gone but I am quite a bit bigger than I was last time at the same stage. Already in mat trousers. Guess I had a slightly fatter tummy starting point too!

Loopy - I must have baby brain as I'm not sure which posts you're referring to! lol There's been a lot of stuff to-ing and fro-ing at work and my overall career plans so I could try and guess what you've been reading but I'm not sure what I've been posting! :rofl:

My mum made me a cheese flan for lunch which I have just finished. It was heaven. Think it would be bad to eat two eggs every day and loads of cheese? lol I also had a small bowl of gnocci and pesto and cheese with Byron. I've missed some proper food while I've been away, it's all been chips and fried bread and things. :sick:

My Mum has taken Byron to toddler group and the workmen have just left after fitting our new steel beams to support our loft floor (the work is nearly done!). Think I'll have a look online for a new changing bag and some desk tidies. lol Feel bit improved for the flan, maybe I should actually shower first!

How is everyone?


----------



## molly85

All good here awake after 6 hours sleep with 1 loo break and a 2nd night shift to look forward to. 

OH was asking if I really needed mat clothes of course I said yes i do not want to be in a size 18 or 20 but do i?


----------



## PeanutBean

No you need mat clothes!


----------



## molly85

thanks peanut, newlook it is. is it just the same size as u were befdore?


----------



## madcatwoman

peanutbean, this is what im thinking is happening to me too!


> I am showing. I don't think I'm really bloated now so I guess it is pushed up guts more than anything else

i know its not baby in there because its still lower down, but my large tummy does seem larger these days!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies :kiss: 

I have a :cold: blah blah blah :(

I started wearing mat jeans last week because my regular jeans started to feel uncomfy and I didnt want to be sat with them digging into my tummy :dohh: and I noticed when I was in work at the weekend my work trousers have started to get a bit fitted too so I have ordered me some mat work suitable pants :thumbup: I am worried about work noticing my gaining weight too :( I am by no means a slim lady but I def feel like I am filling out even more :wacko: and I dont want to tell work just yet although I realise its in my best interests to let them know so I can be risk assessed.....arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh I am hoping my scan letter comes through soon b/c once I have my scan I am going to tell my boss.....my midwife sent the referral card on Monday when I saw her so hopefully its on its way to me as we speak :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> peanutbean, this is what im thinking is happening to me too!
> 
> 
> I am showing. I don't think I'm really bloated now so I guess it is pushed up guts more than anything else
> 
> i know its not baby in there because its still lower down, but my large tummy does seem larger these days!Click to expand...

Me three Ladies :thumbup:

I feel like my guts are sitting under my (.)(.) somewhere :wacko:

A trick to see if your uterus has started to move is to lay on your back and just above your pubic bone push down gently (dont go giving it a hard poke now ladies!) .....if the area is still hollow your uterus is still in normal situ if its hard its started to lift :wohoo: My MW showed me :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Madly once u tell them I think they have a week to do the risk assessment I found our policy being the only female under 45 I don't think my boss saw it coming lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Molly.....I work in a prison environment and dont want to put myself or my baby at risk once it becomes obvious I am pregnant! I dont think my boss will see it coming either, he will be particularly freaked and stressed b/c a colleague who is also a weekend worker is due beg of jan with me following 3months behind......she has asked if she can be a fly on the wall when I tell him :rofl: poor man hes a great boss but anything to do with womens probs etc he just cant handle it!


----------



## molly85

go in say I want 6 months off some thime next begining April 1st and give hime the paperwork to fill in lol 
I think I go onto desk duties at 7 months ish baring any problems etc. I will be in jeans I think tho lol.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: 

I know the female prison officers are given the choice to stay in their current working enviroment ie on a wing, prisoner facing or to move to desk duties which are not prisoner facing. But because I work for an external company who works within the prison I dont know where it leaves me b/c even my colleague who is pregnant doesnt enter the prisoner in high risk areas like me so her work situation is different to mine.....I am happy to still do my role and review regularly but I dont know if a security descision will out rank my descision!


----------



## gilz82

I also will have to get risk assessed at work once I tell them which frankly makes me giggle. 

I'm a the database manager so the only thing to assess is whether once my bump is huge can I still reach the keyboard :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

You've got to think of you and your baby madly. You make me worry. I think you should tell your boss right away.

I resisted for days but I'm back rowing on that vaccination thread again! So sick of people talking crap about science. This is like climate change denial. Never mind the millions of scientific studies demonstrating something, no it makes much more sense to read something on the Internet or in a book that's never been peer reviewed and published in the mainstream journals and is one guy's theory based on one or two anecdotes where the facts have been twisted or mis-remembered. Yes a much more believable source. :dohh:

Our festival is all over the newspapers, did anyone google it yet?


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol gilz but not so! You need the right chair, the right vdu setup, appropriate breaks so you don't put pressure of your softening joints!


----------



## Duffy

Good MONRING LADIES  

How is your mornings, afternoons going? 

hey WHO HAVING TWINS? lol I missed the memo somehow to who it is CONGRATS  

I'm doing great this morning my princess went down for her morning nap so I'm hoping today will be better with her nap sch. Got the house cleaned floors moped bottles washed lol laundry done bed mades floors vaccumed. AND I walke my mile on the treadmill I'll be jumping on my bike next for two mile bike  So I'm feeling good and spunky today and oh so pregnant!


----------



## molly85

LOL reaching the keyboard.
Madly you get no choice your RA will be very similer to mine as I lone work sometimes. It will be down to your boss. you may be moved to a less risky area or put on paid leave as they cannot dismiss you because you are PG. 
I'm looking at requesting 4 10 hour days instead of 5 7.5's so i can have an extra days rest and will have a week day for my appointments.
As long as all goes well i will look at doing and 8 - 6 from 7 months on desk duty monday - thursday or tuesday - friday


----------



## molly85

Lol Duffy shurrup with the organisation and fitness lol.

Peatnut just remembered swivel chairs also have a weight capacity it's about 19 stone/ 266 LBs


----------



## Duffy

Hahaha I'm on a rollllllllllllllllllllll gonna do things right this time around, when I had Karissa I didn't start working out til nearly 3 trimester. It truly makes a difference with me  I'm not having the zombie tired effect so far using energy to get energy


----------



## molly85

ohhhhh trade u i have energy the dizzyness just stops me in my tracks then i have to sit down lol


----------



## gilz82

Duffy said:


> Hahaha I'm on a rollllllllllllllllllllll gonna do things right this time around, when I had Karissa I didn't start working out til nearly 3 trimester. It truly makes a difference with me  I'm not having the zombie tired effect so far using energy to get energy

I'm sort of trying that too, in that I'm keeping up my long walks with my dog each night. 

I did 4 miles earlier and I could so easily just curled up on the couch instead but I do actually feel better now for it.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> You've got to think of you and your baby madly. You make me worry. I think you should tell your boss right away.
> 
> I resisted for days but I'm back rowing on that vaccination thread again! So sick of people talking crap about science. This is like climate change denial. Never mind the millions of scientific studies demonstrating something, no it makes much more sense to read something on the Internet or in a book that's never been peer reviewed and published in the mainstream journals and is one guy's theory based on one or two anecdotes where the facts have been twisted or mis-remembered. Yes a much more believable source. :dohh:
> 
> Our festival is all over the newspapers, did anyone google it yet?

hi Peanut, that wouldnt be about the MMR would it? The guy who did his 'research' on like...what was it...four kids or something??

The post I was referring to was right toward the beginning of this thread i think. You were having big stresses on at work with funding, grants and all sorts of stuff. I am HOPING it was you now!!

Duffy - i was wondering about twins..no scan as really early but mulling it over as got my :bfp: at 7dpo and when did my digi at 12 dpo I got a 2-3 weeks after conception. It just got me thinking... however not too many symptoms just stupid pregnancy brain mush.

Wow risk assessment - a guy tried to spit lung butter in my face today whilst he was pinned to the floor by six people cos I signed the prescription to knock him out, also one stalking me around ward everywhere, being cussed out constantly wow wondering how they are going to risk assess my job!:dohh:

peanut hope you had a lovely time x


----------



## PeanutBean

Haha loopy I forgot you weren't in this thread at the start. Some things have worked out, I got my new job description and pay rise, haven't got the grants. But my mum's been on about lending me money to do a masters in something marine to get me up to date. A project for my mat leave. Dunno if it will be feasible though, would be better spending money on furthering DH's career prospects, mine are ok if not quite in the right direction.

I did have fun but used to go for the whole week so it's a shame to be missing out. But I have been an utter wreck today. Had to take the day off, maybe will do sick as I've not felt well enough to shower or dress all day. So two long days were clearly far more than I can manage and whilst it seemed ok at the time I'm paying for it now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and the thread is an h1n1 one since moved to debate because of the pages of arguments. It's just driving me nuts. The wilful and selective understanding of science that people apply in order to serve their own opinions is infuriating.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oh and the thread is an h1n1 one since moved to debate because of the pages of arguments. It's just driving me nuts. The wilful and selective understanding of science that people apply in order to serve their own opinions is infuriating.

ahhh I see, wondered if they were revisiting the MMR again. I see stuff on here and think...do i say anything...but I mainly bite my tongue. Some people seem to get bent outta shape when they dont like what they hear, truth or not. I would be grateful for someone with your experience to point out the errors in my thinking. 

Glad some of the stuff has worked out.

look after yourself and little bean and take the day off x 
I am dreading feeling crap as I wont be able to take time off unless i die on the ward. Had slipped disc and was off work for ten months so my training programme is already extended by six months. Now factor in mat leave and returning part time i still have six more years of training ahead :dohh: - they will add even more time off if am off ever again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy I doubt you particularly have any errors in your way of thinking, surely really you are a scientist yourself?


----------



## Duffy

Loopylollipop, if you don't mind me asking what is lung butter? What do you do? 

I used to do oil changes but I got laid off about 4 months pregnant with my daughter/or maybe three I can't remember. Someone all most ran me over while guilding a vehicle in they didn't get a friendly employee lol. I can't imagine going back to the job while late in pregnancy my belly wouldn't allow me to check raditor fluid or powersteering fluid/others hahaha.


----------



## loopylollipop

Duffy said:


> Loopylollipop, if you don't mind me asking what is lung butter? What do you do?
> 
> I used to do oil changes but I got laid off about 4 months pregnant with my daughter/or maybe three I can't remember. Someone all most ran me over while guilding a vehicle in they didn't get a friendly employee lol. I can't imagine going back to the job while late in pregnancy my belly wouldn't allow me to check raditor fluid or powersteering fluid/others hahaha.

sorry Duffy, the use of the term lung butter is the american coming out in me. its to describe the nasty stuff people bring right from the depths of their black smoked lungs. the correct term would be sputum, but i didnt feel that adequately covered the nastiness of what this guy was spitting at us!

I am training to be a GP. Started about a year ago, currently doing a six month post in psychiatry. stressful.

yes Peanut, I am a scientist. We wont move or doing anything much without a massive body of Level 1 Gold standard blah blah evidence behind it. But for the purpose of this forum I try to put it aside, otherwise I would spend my life ranting and really I just want to be on here as a shit scared mum-to-be x i meant if i was someone on here ranting, and someone with your experience explained the reality i wouldnt just keep harping on like some do...hope that makes sense , really tired been a long day and soooo dizzy :wacko:

Duffy your daughter is so beautiful, makes me smile everytime i see that gorgeous picture :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

I know what you mean loopy. For me it's not the decisions people make but the nonsense or misunderstanding they base it on. I don't get into the ff v bf or the CIO/controlled crying debates. It's the ones where science is either absent (when clearly holding the answers) or utterly abused like the vaccination arguments or the bloody if I have heartburn am I having a girl ones! :dohh: It gets taken so far beyond fun I want to knock people's heads together! Lol


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> I know what you mean loopy. For me it's not the decisions people make but the nonsense or misunderstanding they base it on. I don't get into the ff v bf or the CIO/controlled crying debates. It's the ones where science is either absent (when clearly holding the answers) or utterly abused like the vaccination arguments or the bloody if I have heartburn am I having a girl ones! :dohh: It gets taken so far beyond fun I want to knock people's heads together! Lol

i know exactly what you mean. I used to get people coming in who had done a bit of reading on the net and wanted me to prescribe, or at least support, their use of things like adrenaline and thyroxine to lose weight and im like WTF???? Just a small example, or taking poorly constructed 'research' as fact and not listening or allowing me to point them where to look for evidence based stuff that wasnt stuck on the net by drug companies or people who obviously have a vested interest...arghh rant over

need sleep, seeing double now and OH snoring big time next to me. feel like doing something naughty....:winkwink: ..like holding his nose maybe...

night, hope you get a good night and feel a bit better in the morning. Just think 8 more months or so of this!


----------



## molly85

Loopy you working inmy field I'm STaR worker. MMMMMMM nothining like sumit like that flying through the air at u. Same rules and risk assessments. your Consultant shoulddoit now and on callwould not be good for u. Ae u private or NHS?


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> Loopy you working inmy field I'm STaR worker. MMMMMMM nothining like sumit like that flying through the air at u. Same rules and risk assessments. your Consultant shoulddoit now and on callwould not be good for u. Ae u private or NHS?

oh wow that interesting Molly! I am NHS, I think i will be about 21 weeks when I leave this rotation. I dont think you can get out of on calls till after 20 weeks but dont quote me on it. I just usually hide when it all kicks off :thumbup:

oh peanut having problems doing my graduate ticker???


----------



## Bids

All your jobs sound so interesting - i just work in an office, never really been bothered about having a career lol would love to go into Psychology at a later point in my life :)

Lolli i saw that you had a slipped disc a few posts back - i have had this too or degenerative (all the specialists i saw called it something different, i have no idea what the difference is)... 

I was 18 at the time and have suffered with my back ever since as they said i was too young to operate on and only removed some of my disc (short story) anyway im really worried now that im preg that i'll be in agony as soon as i get a small bump, are you worried too?! 

To everyone else thats already been pregnant how bad is the back pain thing??!! im stressing x


----------



## madcatwoman

when i had my ultrasound last week the sonographer told me i have a tilted uterus, she said its nothing to worry about, but it will mean i'll be left prone to back pain/aching in pregnancy!


----------



## Bids

if i have that as well i'll be in trouble, i suffer nearly everyday with it in one way or another :(


----------



## madcatwoman

awww, hope not, you'll be like a little ole lady!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids hon sorry but you asked :( I had a slipped disk too a few years before I had Oliver and pregnancy was a nightmare....I had physio and has to wear two bump supports one was a velcro hard type and the other kinda like a support stocking only big enough for my bump......Oliver was a massive 10lb 5oz so lots of weight! I know I will suffer this time for sure! There is support their so dont worry plus you can also do aqua aerobics etc and if your MW thinks you need it for your health or your babies it also counts as maternity app time off with work :)


----------



## gilz82

Hey all :flower:

How's everyone today? I felt a little bit better this morning, ate my crackers before i got out of bed and manage to keep them down :haha: 

Got the info pack, that i was told to collect from the docs before my mw appointment, last night.

What a let down :dohh: I thought it would be information about what actually happens at your booking appointment, but nope just a sample tube and a leaflet on screening tests.


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy what's the problem? The URL is on the first post or right click on the image and do copy location. In your sig edit click the image button (after placing your cursor) and paste in the link (deleting the https that automatically comes up or you'll have it twice). Do preview to check. My sig was scrapped for bring too big (odd when it was only two tickets deep and says can do three) so I had to redo it and for some reason it wasn't working. When I tried again later it was fine so I guess a temporary glitch.

Well I feel just as sick despite a long night's sleep right through. Trying to eat but when I do I feel more sick. Just keep retching and getting pretty tired of it. Working from home yet again, I just couldn't manage getting up at 6 and fighting on the trains. Keep having headaches too. Bleurgh.

Bids I had quite a bit of back ache especially towards the end. Like madly says there are all kinds of things available to support you, just don't be afraid to complain and get a referral to a dr.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO :rofl: I already have all of my referral forms for physio in my mat notes ready to send as soon as needed b/c am sure I will :)

Forgot to say ladies I have my app for my 1st scan :wohoo: it came in the :mail: this morning it was for Monday 4th Oct at 3.45pm but I rang up to change it to Tuesday 5th October at 11.30am b/c I am not allowed to take Oliver with me :( apparently no children under 16 yrs old are allowed in the scan room but can wait in the waiting area with an adult which would mean DH wouldnt be able to accompany me in for my scan so to save alot of hassle I rang up and got an app whilst Oliver is at school for the very next day :) Cant wait ladies I will be 12wks and 2days by LMP :dance:


----------



## Bids

:( gutted but thanks madly/peanut i am glad i asked cos now i know that there is help and things i can do to help it, i am dreading it though - may seem like a stupid question but i can still have a normal birth though cant i?? 

I dont think i'll have an option not to complain :( but i wouldnt take back getting this little bean for anything :D i'll cope (i'll have to) lol 

Oooooo exciting stuff madly bet you cant wait only just over 2 weeks to go :) im excited for you.... i'll still have 2 weeks after that before i even see the mw lol i'll be crazy by then i think!!!! 

I know gilz i was dissapointed with my info pack as well lol 

xx


----------



## gilz82

Wow Madly that's so exciting, not long til you get to see your little bean!!

Bids - That's rubbish about your back, hope you don't have too much trouble with it over the next 8 months :hugs:

I need to ask a slightly personal question guys :blush::blush: Are you still having sex? My OH is home this weekend and i know he'll want to and i do too but i'm also petrified that something happens to the jellybean.

Stupid i know but did anyone else feel like that the first time after :bfp:??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooooooooooh yes plenty of :sex: over here :thumbup:

We actually had quite a hot and steamy session the other night very passionate :blush:

The feel good factor is good for your baby hon and so is an orgasm :winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids - there are so many aches, pains, conditions associated with pregnancy that even completely healthy women can have severe problems. Try not to worry, it might not even be that bad, you just need to take each day and symptom as it comes. :hugs:

Gilz - nope! But baby is safe, there's really no reason to avoid it if you want to do it. We've been too busy and tired and I've been too sick. With Byron we managed it twice the whole pregnancy. I was too ill to manage anything. Then after the birth it was 8 months til I was ready. We tried it here and there but it was just upsetting and made me free broken. But others get the horn through pregnancy and never stop! Lol. I would say just do what you want to do.

Great news about the scan madly. My diary's changed so I wanted to bring my mw appointment a week earlier but the surgery seems to be closed. It's never bloody open!


----------



## Bids

Thanx gilz i just hope its manageable!!!

Im glad you asked that gilz as ive been putting it off now even though im gagging for it lol - but we have all next week off work so i was just going to give in to it then, dont suppose it can do any harm!!! 

thanx for the reassurance madly might not wait til next week now hehe ;)


----------



## Bids

Thanks peanut yeah thats what i will do - ive lived with it this long so im sure it'll be ok plus not much i can do about it now :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies with DS my sex drive def increased....DH didnt complain :lol: and I have a feeling it may well just be the same this time too :rofl:

I read somewhere when I was having DS that the good endorphines released whilst having :sex: are good for your baby and the more good endorphines you experience the better b/c this makes for a happy, settled and contented baby :thumbup: So :sex: away ladies :wohoo:


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> LMAO :rofl: I already have all of my referral forms for physio in my mat notes ready to send as soon as needed b/c am sure I will :)
> 
> Forgot to say ladies I have my app for my 1st scan :wohoo: it came in the :mail: this morning it was for Monday 4th Oct at 3.45pm but I rang up to change it to Tuesday 5th October at 11.30am b/c I am not allowed to take Oliver with me :( apparently no children under 16 yrs old are allowed in the scan room but can wait in the waiting area with an adult which would mean DH wouldnt be able to accompany me in for my scan so to save alot of hassle I rang up and got an app whilst Oliver is at school for the very next day :) Cant wait ladies I will be 12wks and 2days by LMP :dance:

Yay for your scan!!!Mine is sat 2nd oct so just few days before you,i'll be 11+1 by lmp.Its a private 1 i'm paying for as my 1st hospital 1 is not til 16th nov!!
Can't wait for this scan,can't relax and enjoy things til I see that heartbeat...
Had early scans with both my sons because I was in severe pain,they needed to rule out ectopic,all was good with both and got to see heartbeats nice and early on,so this wait is just killing me!!


----------



## vbaby3

On the whole sex drive thing,i'm feeling quite frisky at times,but definately don't have the energy to follow through at the moment!!!!Poor hubby!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for all the info ladies :thumbup:

Will definitely give :sex: a whirl at the weekend and see how it goes. Since I'm pretty in the mood most of the time I'm sure I'll feel more relaxed after we've done it once and the sky doesn't fall in :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

i must admit we havent had any nooky yet!, after the little bit of spotting i had at 5 weeks i ready somewhere it was best not to in the early days, so i havent taken any chances. we will though!:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Arraghh!
As some of you may remember, i have a problem with my throat, like a tight sensation/choking sensation.

i saw my doc a week ago who prescribed me medication for stomach acid, it could be this causing the problem but he thinks its anxiety, hes just ruling the 1st thing out.

Anyway, he said it was safe for me to take in pregnancy, the leaflet said otherwise.I went back to him today,he said he still needs to rule out stomach acid and says its safe to take, although nothing has been proven as obviously you cant test on pregnant women.

it was still niggling at me when i got home,so i googled the medication, on the internet it says its not advisable to take within the 1st trimester of pregnancy.

Whats a girl to do???:cry:


----------



## Duffy

Good Morning Ladies, 
Last night I experienced my first sickness of being pregnant not sure if this is good/being so early in my trimester compared to last pregnancy. Also worked out hardcore/but not too much and my muscles where on fire when I went to bed blah. I'm praying I do not experience much nausus this time around with having Karissa I can't just lay down for a hour. 

Today is going to be a rough day as I'm taking away my daughter morning nap bc she been napping to much and not wanting her afternoon nap. So I most likly won't be alot today.................... btw on the sex question my oh is really odd about bedding while pregnant we got into it over it and now I'm with drawling myself from him and he can suffer 9 plus months the donkeys butt ):


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat..will comment whilst i am thinking about it.. Just about every drug will say not to be used in the first trimester. The drug companies are covering their ass. And no further info will ever be gleaned as no-one is ever going to do trials on pregnant women for obvious reasons. However there is a bank of common drugs that GPs pretty much know from years of use, that are pretty safe and we use commonly despite the cautions on the box. At the end of the day, it is risk vs benefit. If you are suffering and unwell with your symptoms then it wont help the babe and it may be worth accepting a small risk. However it is something that is not overall a big discomfort, or isnt going to cause you harm in the long run if untreated then you can hold off. At the end of the day it is your body, and your call. I would ask myself 'Do i REALLY need this ' and if the answer is no then I wouldnt. 

Madly -exciting news about the scan :happydance::happydance: its so exciting. wish i could fast forward!! although am trying to enjoy this pregnancy and just chill the heck out. aint happening yet though :nope:

The sex thing...the medical slant (sorry i cant help it :shy:) is if you have a history of mc then usually avoid...although evidence not really conclusive it will make a difference...if no history then enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: am avoiding at moment due to my history and age (more at risk of mc), will think about once over 12 weeks or so if things been ok. Its gonna kill me , I get super horny in pregnancy feel like the sexiest thing on two legs :rofl:

Peanut - thanks for that, will retry the ticker thing.

Bids...I have a microdiscectomy for my severe sciatica in august last year. Suffered terribly, was on all sorts of medication which made me comfortable and meant i could wash and dress myself but couldnt work due to the side effects - was a proper space cadet. Was back at work 6 weeks after surgery off all meds. Brilliant. Am really worried, will be referred directly for consultant care because of it but shouldnt prevent normal delivery unless complications arise in the next few months. Like madly said, there is alot of support and things that can help. This is why i am worried about twins !! Know i am gonna struggle with carrying one and cant afford anymore time off sick. OH worried sick as he saw how much i suffered. Keeping my PMA though! Will crawl over hot coals for this :baby:


----------



## molly85

loopylollipop said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Loopy you working inmy field I'm STaR worker. MMMMMMM nothining like sumit like that flying through the air at u. Same rules and risk assessments. your Consultant shoulddoit now and on callwould not be good for u. Ae u private or NHS?
> 
> oh wow that interesting Molly! I am NHS, I think i will be about 21 weeks when I leave this rotation. I dont think you can get out of on calls till after 20 weeks but dont quote me on it. I just usually hide when it all kicks off :thumbup:
> 
> oh peanut having problems doing my graduate ticker???Click to expand...

get on the trust websites its under new mothers, I'm sabp would be gould fun if you were in my trust. Hugs


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Loopy you working inmy field I'm STaR worker. MMMMMMM nothining like sumit like that flying through the air at u. Same rules and risk assessments. your Consultant shoulddoit now and on callwould not be good for u. Ae u private or NHS?
> 
> oh wow that interesting Molly! I am NHS, I think i will be about 21 weeks when I leave this rotation. I dont think you can get out of on calls till after 20 weeks but dont quote me on it. I just usually hide when it all kicks off :thumbup:
> 
> oh peanut having problems doing my graduate ticker???Click to expand...
> 
> get on the trust websites its under new mothers, I'm sabp would be gould fun if you were in my trust. HugsClick to expand...

hahah yes it would be! I am working in my local area which is handy. Will check out the website ta hun :flower:


----------



## molly85

Aww girls scans ahoy!!!!!
for a girl with no sex drive I have had to many of those dreams. now i need the energy poor OH won't know what hit him.
My cousin - the mother of 5 offered the titbit that orgasm increases blood flow so is good for baby lol. that was a very weird conversation. Made it to 6 weeks!


----------



## molly85

night shifts are for policies loopy loads of fun.
hope they let you go community or something the junior docs etc are always getting the worse end of the stick


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> night shifts are for policies loopy loads of fun.
> hope they let you go community or something the junior docs etc are always getting the worse end of the stick


thats a great idea Molly never thought of requesting a swap. As a GP trainee the community stuff is far more relevant and educational. In my hospital the psychiatry trainees decided the GP trainees should cover the inpatient wards - the busiest and most stressful jobs. My 12 hour on call last night was a nightmare. Ran from one crisis to another all evening. Would love community - they may consider it x 

there is a VERY pregnant doctor at work at the moment, she isnt on an inpatient ward though but has opted to continue on the rota for nights due to the drop in wage xx


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> Madcat..will comment whilst i am thinking about it.. Just about every drug will say not to be used in the first trimester. The drug companies are covering their ass. And no further info will ever be gleaned as no-one is ever going to do trials on pregnant women for obvious reasons. However there is a bank of common drugs that GPs pretty much know from years of use, that are pretty safe and we use commonly despite the cautions on the box. At the end of the day, it is risk vs benefit. If you are suffering and unwell with your symptoms then it wont help the babe and it may be worth accepting a small risk. However it is something that is not overall a big discomfort, or isnt going to cause you harm in the long run if untreated then you can hold off. At the end of the day it is your body, and your call. I would ask myself 'Do i REALLY need this ' and if the answer is no then I wouldnt.
> 
> Madly -exciting news about the scan :happydance::happydance: its so exciting. wish i could fast forward!! although am trying to enjoy this pregnancy and just chill the heck out. aint happening yet though :nope:
> 
> The sex thing...the medical slant (sorry i cant help it :shy:) is if you have a history of mc then usually avoid...although evidence not really conclusive it will make a difference...if no history then enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: am avoiding at moment due to my history and age (more at risk of mc), will think about once over 12 weeks or so if things been ok. Its gonna kill me , I get super horny in pregnancy feel like the sexiest thing on two legs :rofl:
> 
> Peanut - thanks for that, will retry the ticker thing.
> 
> Bids...I have a microdiscectomy for my severe sciatica in august last year. Suffered terribly, was on all sorts of medication which made me comfortable and meant i could wash and dress myself but couldnt work due to the side effects - was a proper space cadet. Was back at work 6 weeks after surgery off all meds. Brilliant. Am really worried, will be referred directly for consultant care because of it but shouldnt prevent normal delivery unless complications arise in the next few months. Like madly said, there is alot of support and things that can help. This is why i am worried about twins !! Know i am gonna struggle with carrying one and cant afford anymore time off sick. OH worried sick as he saw how much i suffered. Keeping my PMA though! Will crawl over hot coals for this :baby:

thankyou, for your take on this. well, its not a pleasant thing i have, but ive been thinking about holding off until im in the 2nd tri if the problem is still there. Im also thinking of trying some of the self help anxiety treatments to see if thats the root cause first, the doc doesnt think its stomach acid anyway, he just has to give me the treatment for this to rule it it out


----------



## molly85

Yeajh thats my one fear loopy Iv asked to switch my next week ones as I want to get my blood presseure back up and feel better, it seems ok today so a nice rest of a month then back on for 2nd Tri. Inpatient is very risky as your always the onse to "blame" for stuff. I'm rehab so its less risky but the idea of only 2 of us on at night is a bit dodgy when you don't feel well. Hopefully some MS will kick in and occy health wil say u need to relax lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

:sick:Goodness me, i went to have pie & mash this evening. I just could not eat the pie, i couldnt stand the taste, the smell,you name it!.
I think the sickie feelings are passing, but there as still alot of foods that leave me feeling :sick:at the thought of, or taste of!!.


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Madcat..will comment whilst i am thinking about it.. Just about every drug will say not to be used in the first trimester. The drug companies are covering their ass. And no further info will ever be gleaned as no-one is ever going to do trials on pregnant women for obvious reasons. However there is a bank of common drugs that GPs pretty much know from years of use, that are pretty safe and we use commonly despite the cautions on the box. At the end of the day, it is risk vs benefit. If you are suffering and unwell with your symptoms then it wont help the babe and it may be worth accepting a small risk. However it is something that is not overall a big discomfort, or isnt going to cause you harm in the long run if untreated then you can hold off. At the end of the day it is your body, and your call. I would ask myself 'Do i REALLY need this ' and if the answer is no then I wouldnt.
> 
> Madly -exciting news about the scan :happydance::happydance: its so exciting. wish i could fast forward!! although am trying to enjoy this pregnancy and just chill the heck out. aint happening yet though :nope:
> 
> The sex thing...the medical slant (sorry i cant help it :shy:) is if you have a history of mc then usually avoid...although evidence not really conclusive it will make a difference...if no history then enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: am avoiding at moment due to my history and age (more at risk of mc), will think about once over 12 weeks or so if things been ok. Its gonna kill me , I get super horny in pregnancy feel like the sexiest thing on two legs :rofl:
> 
> Peanut - thanks for that, will retry the ticker thing.
> 
> Bids...I have a microdiscectomy for my severe sciatica in august last year. Suffered terribly, was on all sorts of medication which made me comfortable and meant i could wash and dress myself but couldnt work due to the side effects - was a proper space cadet. Was back at work 6 weeks after surgery off all meds. Brilliant. Am really worried, will be referred directly for consultant care because of it but shouldnt prevent normal delivery unless complications arise in the next few months. Like madly said, there is alot of support and things that can help. This is why i am worried about twins !! Know i am gonna struggle with carrying one and cant afford anymore time off sick. OH worried sick as he saw how much i suffered. Keeping my PMA though! Will crawl over hot coals for this :baby:
> 
> thankyou, for your take on this. well, its not a pleasant thing i have, but ive been thinking about holding off until im in the 2nd tri if the problem is still there. Im also thinking of trying some of the self help anxiety treatments to see if thats the root cause first, the doc doesnt think its stomach acid anyway, he just has to give me the treatment for this to rule it it outClick to expand...

if the tablets work, then its acid. If they dont, its something else and the doc moves on and looks elsewhere for root cause. The anxiety self help sounds good x hope you feel better soon :flower::flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Madcat..will comment whilst i am thinking about it.. Just about every drug will say not to be used in the first trimester. The drug companies are covering their ass. And no further info will ever be gleaned as no-one is ever going to do trials on pregnant women for obvious reasons. However there is a bank of common drugs that GPs pretty much know from years of use, that are pretty safe and we use commonly despite the cautions on the box. At the end of the day, it is risk vs benefit. If you are suffering and unwell with your symptoms then it wont help the babe and it may be worth accepting a small risk. However it is something that is not overall a big discomfort, or isnt going to cause you harm in the long run if untreated then you can hold off. At the end of the day it is your body, and your call. I would ask myself 'Do i REALLY need this ' and if the answer is no then I wouldnt.
> 
> Madly -exciting news about the scan :happydance::happydance: its so exciting. wish i could fast forward!! although am trying to enjoy this pregnancy and just chill the heck out. aint happening yet though :nope:
> 
> The sex thing...the medical slant (sorry i cant help it :shy:) is if you have a history of mc then usually avoid...although evidence not really conclusive it will make a difference...if no history then enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: am avoiding at moment due to my history and age (more at risk of mc), will think about once over 12 weeks or so if things been ok. Its gonna kill me , I get super horny in pregnancy feel like the sexiest thing on two legs :rofl:
> 
> Peanut - thanks for that, will retry the ticker thing.
> 
> Bids...I have a microdiscectomy for my severe sciatica in august last year. Suffered terribly, was on all sorts of medication which made me comfortable and meant i could wash and dress myself but couldnt work due to the side effects - was a proper space cadet. Was back at work 6 weeks after surgery off all meds. Brilliant. Am really worried, will be referred directly for consultant care because of it but shouldnt prevent normal delivery unless complications arise in the next few months. Like madly said, there is alot of support and things that can help. This is why i am worried about twins !! Know i am gonna struggle with carrying one and cant afford anymore time off sick. OH worried sick as he saw how much i suffered. Keeping my PMA though! Will crawl over hot coals for this :baby:
> 
> thankyou, for your take on this. well, its not a pleasant thing i have, but ive been thinking about holding off until im in the 2nd tri if the problem is still there. Im also thinking of trying some of the self help anxiety treatments to see if thats the root cause first, the doc doesnt think its stomach acid anyway, he just has to give me the treatment for this to rule it it outClick to expand...
> 
> if the tablets work, then its acid. If they dont, its something else and the doc moves on and looks elsewhere for root cause. The anxiety self help sounds good x hope you feel better soon :flower::flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun, im going to try the self help soon, the doc even gave me the website for it, i'll see if that works first!!:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow just nearly told my OH's mum about us being pregnant, and she started talking about how happy she was we didn't have kids cos she's too old and they are too much work :cry:

I had to bite my lip and walk out before I started crying. Completely didn't see that coming.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow just nearly told my OH's mum about us being pregnant, and she started talking about how happy she was we didn't have kids cos she's too old and they are too much work :cry:
> 
> I had to bite my lip and walk out before I started crying. Completely didn't see that coming.

my dad has always said that to me, im seriously not looking forward to telling him!!!!


----------



## molly85

don't worry you two my parents always insisted we should be married but the were really pleased that we are pregnant and don't care that we're not married.

Just knocked £20 off the sky bill not bad for 5 minutes work


----------



## gilz82

Aw madcat that's so rubbish hon :hugs: I naively just thought everyone would be as happy as we are about the baby. Silly me :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Aw madcat that's so rubbish hon :hugs: I naively just thought everyone would be as happy as we are about the baby. Silly me :dohh:

My OHs dad is not going to be happy at all. He never knew about the mc. My dad wont be overly chuffed either x

sorry Gilz, it feels so barbed and personal doesnt it. Glad you felt a little better this morning. My tiredness is kicking in feel wrung out but grateful to have symptoms x


----------



## molly85

Aww hugs girls there is enough love here!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

How is everyone?

I am still full of :cold: which doesnt help the tiredness or lack of energy at all and I have a terrible cough :( I still have nausea and heartburn and other than that dreading going back to work tomorrow :loopy: I am in for three days however I have negotiated with DH for him to do to school run on tues my next day off so I can have a lay in :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PS I AM 10WKS PREGGO TOMORROW :wohoo:


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: go madly :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

MADLYTTC said:


> PS I AM 10WKS PREGGO TOMORROW :wohoo:

Congratulations Madly :happydance: now you should be able to relax a wee bit.

I honestly think the next 5 weeks are going to drag past for me :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> PS I AM 10WKS PREGGO TOMORROW :wohoo:

oh wow thats gone quick!!. brilliant!!.

im not even 9 weeks till next wednesday after i was put back!:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

Lol i can't decide where I am but I believe i will be 7 weeks 1 days for my scan. 
https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=5&day=12&year=2011
that sight is real fun.

Hope all you girls are ok. Eugh Madly work, has any one started thinking about Mat leave and when they will return to work?


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Gilz :hugs: I just don't get people, it'll be your baby not theirs so what does it matter how much work it'll be? People are weird. You and your OH be happy, that's all that matters.

Molly I expect to finish at the end of March and want the full year again if we can possibly manage financially. Had a long talk with tax credits yesterday which was confusing as we think about different scenarios. My pay rise is likely to price us out of tax credits by about £200. Ace! But I'm sure it'll make all the difference when we're trying to find £16,000 for childcare. :(

I'm a bit improved today. Can't believe how much two hard long days has destroyed me. Just hoping second tri might be an improvement but as it wasn't last time I'm not holding out!


----------



## madcatwoman

i think the tiredness thing is starting to hit me!, ive been feeling really sleepy by the afternoon, ive had quite a few naps already!.

Im still wondering when my former appitite will return mind, a friend of mine said her returned with vengence around weeks 12/13!. However, my love for chocolate has returned!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol that's good madcat, I've been off choc too. I'm feeling better than I have done all week now. Had about three small teas, cheesy mash at 5, scrambled eggs and noodles at 6, a variety of choc biscuits now. Also had a calippo and some yummy live yoghurt I've almost been craving but good as it was it was still pretty tasteless! Got to keep the food and rest up and by Sunday I might have enough energy to assemble our new computer desk and arrange everything there.

How's everyone else doing today? Hope your cold is better soon madly.


----------



## gilz82

Molly - I've totally started thinking about my maternity leave. I hope to work as close up to my due date as I can as I'm probably only going to be able to take 6 months off. 

My OH makes really good money and my wages are ok but we still have all our money separate. We do have a joint account but that's only for the house bills, so I'll need to go back to work to pay all my bills cos the maternity pay at my work is just the standard it's not subsidised in any way.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

Well I was thinking about mat leave earlier funny enough :wacko: and I was thinking of finishing end of march 2011 taking the full 39wks smp but this would mean I will have to return 29th Dec 2011 :loopy: which I most certainly do not want to do.....so I might edge into beginning of April 2011 and finish then....I might loose a week when I have my scan anyway and that would mean I would return in Jan 2012........however I would have my WHOLE annual leave entitlement to take between Jan 2012 and March 2012(end of annual leave year) so it depends if work would allow me to tag in on end of mat leave or not :shrug:

I am telling my boss I am preggo tom :( I am anxious to say the least but due to events at work whilst I have been off this last week I feel I need to. I am not happy at some of the things that have happened and are continuing to happen and I want to protect myself and LO b/c I fear the situation may just continue and/or escalate :( It doesnt make me feel happy and I know a risk assessment will need to be done so I am protecting myself and my LO by telling him tom! Things will have to change he will have no choice but to implement changes once he knows I am pregnant. Maybe I am taking advantage of being pregnant but I am honestly and truly worried :cry:


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies

madly i think you have given me your :cold:

was suppose to go riding with OH tomorrow in the forest but feel too rubbish, was really looking forward to it but wasnt sure what i would manage due to lack of :sleep: so he is going with next door neighbour which they will both enjoy. And i get to do nothing yah! Just rest and pamper myself..

my plans for mat leave...work at late at possible, will prob change my paediatric job which should be next to a GP post which should be easier on the baby bump (no nights or 12 hour nightmare on calls). Then going to have as long as possible, hopefully a year then if I manage to find a job share partner then go back at 50% time. I will be sooooo happy. Couldnt afford to do that will DS but figure as this will be my last baby am going to try and enjoy every second. My training will be six year long instead but who cares??? Will be ready for retiring by the time i formally qualify!! 

Was reading back that most of you would like a little girl??? We are def team pink!!! ALL boys in our family x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry for passing you my :cold: loopy :(


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy is so don't care what we have. Just as long as jellybean is healthy that's all that matters :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me neither hon.....but it will be a little prince :) no chance of a princess over here :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly you're totally entitled to take your accrued leave (and bank holidays) at the end of your leave. Last time I worked two days a week with three days hol through nov and dec. Sorry about the cold loopy!

I feel rough again, it was good while it lasted! I'm watching Percy Jackson. It's both different and equally rubbish as the book! Lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for that PeanutBean about the staggered return with hols something to think about def :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Me neither hon.....but it will be a little prince :) no chance of a princess over here :dohh:

im wondering what truth there is in saying that MS=a Girl.

While i have had times where ive felt under the weather and off my food quite frequently, i cant really say ive had any full blown nausea, im thinking to myself to expect a boy!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh Loopy is so don't care what we have. Just as long as jellybean is healthy that's all that matters :happydance:

I know i will love it no matter, a girl would just be the icing on the cake with a bit fat cherry on top. Just happy to be preggo really X

Madly and Peanut, get well soon x


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol we'll of course be happy with either, just we'd like a girl so if this is a boy I'll be compelled to try again and really I don't want to go through this again. I'll be overjoyed to have another baby but I'm just not happy when I'm pregnant, however awful that might sound! It's just a means to an end. I'm envious of women that enjoy it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too Peanut :( I feel better in run up to labour :dohh: that sounds awful I know but I dont fair well with been preggo....I would give birth to all of your babies ladies quite gladly if I could just trade in the pregnancy part :wacko: other than that I am so pleased I am going to be a mummy again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad it's not just me! Not sure I'm ready for labour yet though either! Lol Just hoping it'll be better next time. Maybe we'll adopt a girl if this one's a boy!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Glad it's not just me! Not sure I'm ready for labour yet though either! Lol Just hoping it'll be better next time. Maybe we'll adopt a girl if this one's a boy!

I loved being pregnant so much. I really missed my bump after delivery. Shame we cant do a deal and I carry 'em, you birth 'em. Having said that might eat my words, not sure what this one will do to my back :wacko::wacko:


----------



## molly85

Lol I asked the question on maternity better say what I have looked at.
I need to be back at work by 6 months on full time by a year hopefully.

I found a montessorie nursery at the general hospital that will have them from babies for 12 hors. I know sounds awful but am going to look at staggering my return and doing 10 hour days so I only work 4 days a week. MIL will prob have bean at the weekends so i can do my fair share of shifts. Hope my boss is agreeable to this as wee need the money. I was trying to figure out if as I also work for an agency if I was on Mat leave from 1 job I had to be on mat leave from both?


----------



## Duffy

I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies. 

I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.


----------



## madcatwoman

Duffy said:


> I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies.
> 
> I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.

really sorry to hear your news hun, i cant remember how far along you were, we always think it will never "happen to us" dont we. really sorry.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh Duffy hon I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Bizarre question girls but has anyone noticed their hair is falling out more than usual? I seem to be shedding loads!! And then my eyebrows and leg hair have gone into overdrive!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Bizarre question girls but has anyone noticed their hair is falling out more than usual? I seem to be shedding loads!! And then my eyebrows and leg hair have gone into overdrive!!

oh!!!! i thought it was me, i use one of those plug hole things to catch hair, but ived noticed its overloaded to the point where the water wont flow thru it anymore until i clear it!. so YES!

And a YES about the hair we shave anywhere else too!


----------



## Duffy

Thanks. me too. ):


----------



## molly85

Aww Duffy Massive love so sorry this has happened to you. If your up to staying please do. We're all here for you.
Hugs. go demolish a big glass of wine and bag of chocolate.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Duffy I'm so sorry. :( Please come back to see us when you're ready to try again. Big :hugs: I hope you recover quickly.

Gilz weirdly I seem to be losing a lot of head hair. Normally it's the other way around and it stops falling out. But my leg hair grows more slowly when I'm pregnant whilst I get a hairier tummy. It's a mixed bag!


----------



## gilz82

Madcat & Peanut I'm so glad it's not just me hopefully it'll start thickening up soon otherwise I'll be bald be the time the jellybean gets here :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol I can't tell I live with a long haired man by the time i check the plug whole its got both our hair in


----------



## loopylollipop

Duffy said:


> I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies.
> 
> I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.

OMG Duffy I am so sorry honey, my heart goes out to you. I have been there and it crucified me. Started crying today reading about someone pregnancy after mc. Still hurts but time heals gradually :flower::flower::flower:

please look after yourself and give your beautiful little girl a tight squeeze :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly me too and he sheds like a dog! But my hairbrush seems to need cleaning more often so I think it must be me.


----------



## madcatwoman

I managed to survive a family meal out tonight!!:thumbup:

DH helped demolish some of my chips, i had some ham,and no-one was any the wiser!.

He leaned back afterwards and said "God im full", showing off his beer belly, so i looked at his belly and said "Blimey,whens it due?", he said "sometime in april aparently", his mum looked at him and said "well you shouldnt have eaten so much!"". hahahahah:haha:

On a down note, i was retching and gagging this AM, and for an emetophobic that shook me up!:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

vomit phobia?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> vomit phobia?

yes you got it:growlmad:
i have the full blown version, for as long as i can remember!


----------



## molly85

babies vomit alot how are u going to cope?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> babies vomit alot how are u going to cope?

Not sure!!BUT, millions of emetophobics have gone on to have children, some famous, some are girls on here, and they have all managed, so if they have then i too will be able to.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not a phobic, I don't freeze or whatever, but I'm pretty darn close. I reckon the only reason I have such bad nausea and am not sick. In normal times I would rather anything but to be sick. Babies sick is just ok. Til they're on solid anyway, then one just has to hold one's breath and do one's best!

Well I've caught a cold off Byron and the most nauseous last night, I ended up posted in the bathroom retching certain this time would be it. But no vomit. It gets so bad though that I know if I could be sick I'd feel so much better. With Byron there was more than one occasion sticking my fingers down my throat but it's never worked. Still in jamas scoffing pretzels on the sette with Byron watching Totoro. DH is moving furniture ready for our new computer desk.


----------



## loopylollipop

I've got long thick hair and if ever DS got in bath after me he used to pull all the hairs out of the bath and line them up on the side of the bath. When he got out I was like 'holy crap are they all mine?? Everybody in the household complains about me hair loss. Gets everywhere despite my care...in pack of butter, in washing up...everywhere. Would try and deny but its obviously mine :blush:

was reading about the hair dye thing way back, have decided to go red for my pregnancy. Brighten up the dull winter months :cold:

OH and I still in bed, poorly this am. Watching Alan Titchmarsh wandering around Britain. I didnt know Edinburgh Castle sits on an old volcano. Cool.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Madcat & Peanut I'm so glad it's not just me hopefully it'll start thickening up soon otherwise I'll be bald be the time the jellybean gets here :haha:

OOOOH gilz, you now have an appleseed!!! Yippeee :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I know loopy it's so exciting. I actually feel pretty good which is worrying me, some really "helpful" friend of a friend told me that not having morning sickness is really bad sign. 

On a different topic though Edinburgh castle is beautiful


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh I know loopy it's so exciting. I actually feel pretty good which is worrying me, some really "helpful" friend of a friend told me that not having morning sickness is really bad sign.
> 
> On a different topic though Edinburgh castle is beautiful

Gilz i am there with you. I barely have any symptoms at all. No MS at all. Yesterday everything tasted 'off' milk, yoghurt, kept eating stuff to try and get rid of taste but couldnt. OH convinced pregnant mouth, but I think it was 'poorly mouth' as i have a bad cold and still feel crook today. Not got up yet! EVen my (.)(.) felt more pregnant last month! They feel a bit full, but only like pre-af. I must admit i would like more symptoms but overall I know load of ladies who had nothing and had healthy babies.

I reckon we are still early and the other girls here are a fair bit further on and i reckon we will join them in a couple of weeks or so. I do get dizzy sometimes.

Yes the castle in beautiful. I love Edinburgh. I am hoping to whisk away OH for a weekend break at some point before :baby: born - seeing as all our holiday plans gone awry (which is fine!) xx


----------



## molly85

Yay all beans growing.
Thought I'd tell you a funnyish story. Well I was at home last night OH working so thought going to have to start having :sex: again soon so get a little solo practise in well only took a couple of seconds to reach lift off ( must be all those juices and extra blood flow) there I am all happy and I realise no actually this hurts it was like my uterus and muscle had said nope you can't have that much fun. Woke up this morning same feeling but in my head I could feel a 6 month gone bumb totally weird pretty sure alls ok but very weird.


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah a weekend in Edinburgh sounds lovely. I've been too Edinburgh to few times for someone who actually lives in Scotland. 

I'm sure you're right we'll catch up to the rest of the girls and then wish our symptoms would go away. Hope you feel better for having a wee relaxing day hon :hugs: Oh and I'm the same with my hair gets everywhere no matter what I do to the point my OH says I'm actually worse than our dog!!

Molly that's weird I was reading another threadthe other day and there were loads of ladies saying tha orgasms were causing them weird pains. I'm sure that someone explained it and said everything was ok.


----------



## vbaby3

Duffy said:


> I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies.
> 
> I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.

Sooo sorry duffy,I had 1 myself in between my 2 sons so I know how you feel,its heartbreaking.Take care of yourself,and best of luck for when you feel you're ready to try again,xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Oh I know loopy it's so exciting. I actually feel pretty good which is worrying me, some really "helpful" friend of a friend told me that not having morning sickness is really bad sign.
> 
> On a different topic though Edinburgh castle is beautiful

I had no ms/nausea at all with my 2nd son.Slightly sore boobs and that was it,I just sailed thru the pregnancy,my bump was my only symptom!!
If you get away without morning sickness you're lucky,coz its not nice!!!
Please don't let silly people scare you or make you worry,every single pregnancy is different.x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks vbaby, my only symptom is also sore boobs, they feel massive!! Obviously not wishing to be ill but those comments just really upset me. That's probably just hormones.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Thanks vbaby, my only symptom is also sore boobs, they feel massive!! Obviously not wishing to be ill but those comments just really upset me. That's probably just hormones.

You're still only 5 wks so there's plenty of time yet for ms to kick in!I didn't get it til 9 wks with my 1st,none with my 2nd,and then got it briefly at 7 wks with this 1,but it seems to be gone now.
Some people are so insensitive,but i know too with pregnancy hormones everything does get multiplied by a million!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont think ive got that many symptoms either so dont worry. Im 9 weeks on wednesday, so far i have sore boobs, ligament pains now and then,im off my food (&kind of eating for the sake of it), more off colour than feeling sick!.
Im wondering if this means a boy!


----------



## gilz82

Think I'm just being over sensitive and worrying as you do when you're pregnant :dohh:

Would you rather have a boy or a girl Madcat?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> Yay all beans growing.
> Thought I'd tell you a funnyish story. Well I was at home last night OH working so thought going to have to start having :sex: again soon so get a little solo practise in well only took a couple of seconds to reach lift off ( must be all those juices and extra blood flow) there I am all happy and I realise no actually this hurts it was like my uterus and muscle had said nope you can't have that much fun. Woke up this morning same feeling but in my head I could feel a 6 month gone bumb totally weird pretty sure alls ok but very weird.

OMG Molly :blush: this happened/is happening to me too :dohh: We :sex: last night....not rough but quite passionate :blush: and today I feel exactly like you described :wacko: I feel like I have a great big watermelon lodged in my entrance to my VJ :saywhat: I was a little worried but I feel so much better now knowing I am not the only one to have experienced this :loopy: Funny but I dont know if its to do with my heightened sexual awareness :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Duffy hon I am so sorry :cry: I had a m/c the month before I fell again so I know how you must be feeling :hugs: If you ever need to chat you know where I am!

Take care hon XxX


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I have a work update too.......I told my boss yesterday and the conversation went a little like this......

Him - `you wanted to talk with me!`
Me - (whilst sitting down!) `yes I have something to tell you!`
Him - (whilst sort of hovering using the back of the chair opposite to hold him up with a very worried look on his face) `Whats wrong?`
Me - `You might like to sit down!`
Him - `Why it is the sit down sort of news?`
Me - `Sort of yes!`
Him - `Go on then!`
Me - `I`m Pregnant!`
Him - `OH MY GOD FOR F**KS SAKE YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT?`
Me - `Thanks a bunch no of course I`m not kidding you!`
Him - `oh no am really sorry I didnt mean that the way it sounded.....congratulations of course! I was just thinking about things from my perspective!`

Then we talked about my EDD, mat leave, what I would like to do in way of my current position etc etc and he was really supportive :) Funny thing I joked to DH last night that his reaction was worthy of an oscar :rofl: and you would have thought I had just told him he was going to be a father again himself :dohh: (he has two little girls both to different ladies both concieved on one night stands!) Makes me wonder what his reaction actually was when he was told he was going to be a father!

So all is fine right now in the camp of work (other than issues re a new member of staff but thats a whole different story!)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies I have a work update too.......I told my boss yesterday and the conversation went a little like this......
> 
> Him - `you wanted to talk with me!`
> Me - (whilst sitting down!) `yes I have something to tell you!`
> Him - (whilst sort of hovering using the back of the chair opposite to hold him up with a very worried look on his face) `Whats wrong?`
> Me - `You might like to sit down!`
> Him - `Why it is the sit down sort of news?`
> Me - `Sort of yes!`
> Him - `Go on then!`
> Me - `I`m Pregnant!`
> Him - `OH MY GOD FOR F**KS SAKE YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT?`
> Me - `Thanks a bunch no of course I`m not kidding you!`
> Him - `oh no am really sorry I didnt mean that the way it sounded.....congratulations of course! I was just thinking about things from my perspective!`
> 
> Then we talked about my EDD, mat leave, what I would like to do in way of my current position etc etc and he was really supportive :) Funny thing I joked to DH last night that his reaction was worthy of an oscar :rofl: and you would have thought I had just told him he was going to be a father again himself :dohh: (he has two little girls both to different ladies both concieved on one night stands!) Makes me wonder what his reaction actually was when he was told he was going to be a father!
> 
> So all is fine right now in the camp of work (other than issues re a new member of staff but thats a whole different story!)

LOL Love the reaction!!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Yay all beans growing.
> Thought I'd tell you a funnyish story. Well I was at home last night OH working so thought going to have to start having :sex: again soon so get a little solo practise in well only took a couple of seconds to reach lift off ( must be all those juices and extra blood flow) there I am all happy and I realise no actually this hurts it was like my uterus and muscle had said nope you can't have that much fun. Woke up this morning same feeling but in my head I could feel a 6 month gone bumb totally weird pretty sure alls ok but very weird.
> 
> OMG Molly :blush: this happened/is happening to me too :dohh: We :sex: last night....not rough but quite passionate :blush: and today I feel exactly like you described :wacko: I feel like I have a great big watermelon lodged in my entrance to my VJ :saywhat: I was a little worried but I feel so much better now knowing I am not the only one to have experienced this :loopy: Funny but I dont know if its to do with my heightened sexual awareness :blush:Click to expand...

Yes, well, ive had 'solo practice', and erm... it feels like every ligament and muscle were recieving electric shock treatment or something, we havent:sex: yet. i really want to get out of the 1st tri before we do!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Think I'm just being over sensitive and worrying as you do when you're pregnant :dohh:
> 
> Would you rather have a boy or a girl Madcat?

i think we have all been like this:winkwink:. the only other thing im getting esp this week is feeling so very tired, really!, i sleep every afternoon!!.

Well, if i could choose, id love a girl, but we cant can we, im wondering what truth there is in the MS=Girl thing, or whether its a load of old rubbish!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat there was a thread on this in 1st tri.....I will try get the link for you!

:sex: whilst dtd is fine even `o` but its afterwards I seem to suffer :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat there was a thread on this in 1st tri.....I will try get the link for you!
> 
> :sex: whilst dtd is fine even `o` but its afterwards I seem to suffer :dohh:

Oh, i dont dare enter the 1st tri forum!!, im too much of a scardy cat!!.
Ive steered clear from O's to be honest, i didnt like the feeling (as it is at the moment!). The only reason we havent had any nooky though is because ive read that if you have had any spotting it might set it off again in the 1st tri, well i had spotting in the early days, im sure it was implantation but i just felt happier waiting a few more weeks.

On a different note, im getting quite a few spots on my neck!(just on one side!). even when i used to have terrible acne i never got them on my neck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sorry madcat took me a while to find as was way back.....not scary just a really nice thread :) here it is

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/410044-certain-symptoms-certain-genders.html


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> sorry madcat took me a while to find as was way back.....not scary just a really nice thread :) here it is
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/410044-certain-symptoms-certain-genders.html

oh thanks for that!, sometimes there seems to be truth in it and other times not!!.

shame i wont be able to afford a 16 week scan to find out early! (i have zero patience!)


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. Hope everyone is ok. Gilz and loopy you're both really to early for many symptoms, I was 6 weeks both times getting sickness. Plus whilst it can be a positive sign to get sickness it doesn't follow that not having it is a negative sign, some women are just damned lucky!

Mine has been soooo bad this weekend. Just full to the back of my throat and retching and mouth watering. :sick: No fun at all. Plus I have this stupid cold from Byron so I feel pretty rotten. I have managed to eat ok today. Had a little tofu and rice at lunch; a bit if byron's gnocci, spinach and ricotta at tea; then my tea if egg chips and veggie bacon. Feel bad again though since tea.

This afternoon a built a large desk from Ikea. It's all finished and in place but was such hard work and took hours. I had totally stuffed my pelvis in the process too. I have noticed in recent days that it is softening and so getting a bit sore after lots of sitting or walking but tonight I could barely walk from the pain down my back and bum. I've had a bath hoping it will help but though I don't have very hot baths anyway for some reason I just felt anxious it was too hot all the way through :dohh:

Ugh I could so do without this retching. It hurts my teeth and head. Sigh.

Molly I think it's pretty normal to feel funny after O, you know there's a whole lot of uterus these days to contract!

Madcat i'm sorry but there really is nothing in these wives tales predicting gender. It's much more about the mum and her body's reaction to pregnancy and the reaction to those alien genes too. We all just have to wait but I guess it's unlikely we'll ALL have girls!


----------



## sequeena

I've made my way over... feel a bit lost :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome welcome!! No need to feel lost, we are all much the same as we were in ttc o my whinging and worrying about different things! Lol. How many dpo are you? Exciting!


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Welcome welcome!! No need to feel lost, we are all much the same as we were in ttc o my whinging and worrying about different things! Lol. How many dpo are you? Exciting!

I'm 12dpo right now, expecting af on Tuesday :blush: Hope the witch stays away!! :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Bet she will, you got the first bfp pretty early so that's good! Will you get a ticker on Wed?


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Bet she will, you got the first bfp pretty early so that's good! Will you get a ticker on Wed?

I've got a ticker now lol I'm assuming you can't see it on your phone :haha:

I couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Bet she will, you got the first bfp pretty early so that's good! Will you get a ticker on Wed?
> 
> I've got a ticker now lol I'm assuming you can't see it on your phone :haha:
> 
> I couldn't resist :blush:Click to expand...

Oh Sequeena so pleased to see you here! I got mine waaayy early and it seemed to take forever to reach af date - and the witch stayed away as she will for you xx

I am staying away from the first tri for a while, was full of scare bleeds etc and i cant cope with it. I cant help but read them stupidly but have been so worried today waiting for it to happen to me.


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Bet she will, you got the first bfp pretty early so that's good! Will you get a ticker on Wed?
> 
> I've got a ticker now lol I'm assuming you can't see it on your phone :haha:
> 
> I couldn't resist :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Sequeena so pleased to see you here! I got mine waaayy early and it seemed to take forever to reach af date - and the witch stayed away as she will for you xx
> 
> I am staying away from the first tri for a while, was full of scare bleeds etc and i cant cope with it. I cant help but read them stupidly but have been so worried today waiting for it to happen to me.Click to expand...

Thank you hun!!! I'm staying away from first tri too, have only commented on some of the safer topics. It would be way too easy for me to read most of the threads and freak out :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Our scaryiest thing is weird orgasms and loosing hair lol.
Poor OH needs serviceing so i thought id be kind atleast I know it can be a quikey lol
Madly your sooo luky by boss has kinda avoided discussing further as loadsa stuff has been going on. I wasn't even asked if I was happy to continue nights. My blood pressure hit 101/80 at one point made me feel soooo dizzy and ill. Done my risk assessment so by the time i get back from holiday hopefully stuff will be sorted.


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: sequeena I guess I thought it was an ov ticker!

Do stay out of first tri, it full of scary sad things and some lies! Just found yet another vaccination scare thread! I feel tough and don't mind looking in so I'd be happy to let you know if there are any particularly interesting threads! But I don't often see them! Lol


----------



## sequeena

LOL I'm ok glancing over the titles but most seem to be about cramps


----------



## molly85

Lol I'll give ya cramps lol sorry cannot get over this orgasm busniess


----------



## madcatwoman

Welcome to our newbie!!, nice to have another join us!. stay away from 1st tri!!.

Well, my peakyness came back after tea tonight, OH fed me ginger biscuits which helped a bit, more than anything, im Sooooo tired!. So im off to bed now!.

Our electric is ment to be off all day tomorrow so it will probably be a bit quiet on my front!.

Nite nite all x


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls and welcome Sequeena :happydance:

I'm feeling as good as you can for a monday morning i suppose :haha: I seem to have developed some serious tummy bloat over night though it's not pretty but such is life.

Oh and since we were talking about the 1st tri boards, i haven't even been near them once, came straight here from TTC. I know what the risks are in early pregnancy and worry about them quite enough about them on my own without reading about it more over there.

I know that bad things can happen to any of us at any time but i think that certain women only seek reassurance and friendship online once things have already gone wrong for them. This slightly skews things and makes the world look more doom and gloom than it really is.

If you think about it in a more positive light. once you are actually pregnant that odds are actually in our favour. When TTC its 25% chance of getting pregnant each month, which isn't great. But once pregnant the chance of being completely fine is 75-80%!! Think we all just need to focus on that and try to stay happy and healthy.

Mind you that made complete sense to write, but i still panic everytime i go to the loo just incase :blush::dohh::blush:


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies i got my bfp yesterday can i join u guys?

im realy happy but scared too as i have pcos!


----------



## gilz82

Welcome xshell79 :happydance:

Hope you are here for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## xshell79

thanks gilz i hope so to and the same for u xxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome xshell79! It fills me with joy to see more bfps coming through to this thread. :D


----------



## madcatwoman

xshell79 said:


> hi ladies i got my bfp yesterday can i join u guys?
> 
> im realy happy but scared too as i have pcos!

:happydance:yay another one!!. Welcome to our thread:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

I got my NHS scan date through the post today. 7th October, 2 weeks time.It will be interesting to see if they think im 11 or 12 weeks by then as the private scan put me back.
Then i have the private nuchal scan the following week on the 17th, hope everything shows up to be ok on that, then we will be telling people.

DH is desperate trying to get the time off so he can come to the NHS scan with me.

Blimey im bloated though!, i look like i must be about 5 months! lol. I think the aches and twinges are starting to rise upwards too!.

I am however officially in the constipated club!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls and welcome Sequeena :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling as good as you can for a monday morning i suppose :haha: I seem to have developed some serious tummy bloat over night though it's not pretty but such is life.
> 
> Oh and since we were talking about the 1st tri boards, i haven't even been near them once, came straight here from TTC. I know what the risks are in early pregnancy and worry about them quite enough about them on my own without reading about it more over there.
> 
> I know that bad things can happen to any of us at any time but i think that certain women only seek reassurance and friendship online once things have already gone wrong for them. This slightly skews things and makes the world look more doom and gloom than it really is.
> 
> If you think about it in a more positive light. once you are actually pregnant that odds are actually in our favour. When TTC its 25% chance of getting pregnant each month, which isn't great. But once pregnant the chance of being completely fine is 75-80%!! Think we all just need to focus on that and try to stay happy and healthy.
> 
> Mind you that made complete sense to write, but i still panic everytime i go to the loo just incase :blush::dohh::blush:

we always look on the negative side dont we?, but its true what you have writen, i too have read this somewhere!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aye, our perception of risk is all skewed, like entering the lottery ever week then being fearful of necessarily losing the baby. The odds are so massively against both, it's just not rational!

Hey newbies, just remember I own the thread (lol) so let me know your EDD and I'll stick you in the first post.


----------



## gilz82

Hey Madcat :flower:

Sorry to be thick but you mentioned at your first scan they put you back week why's that?

Oh and also was the early scan you had a private one, and if it was do you consider it to have been worth it?

Sorry for the nosy questions :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Hey Madcat :flower:
> 
> Sorry to be thick but you mentioned at your first scan they put you back week why's that?
> 
> Oh and also was the early scan you had a private one, and if it was do you consider it to have been worth it?
> 
> Sorry for the nosy questions :blush:

Well, i read so many horrible things on the 1st tri forum i was left really needing some reassurance. So yes, i paid for an early dating scan privately, just so i knew that everything was forming where it should, the heart was beating etc, ovaries were checked etc. When they measured bean the sonographer said it was dating at 7 weeks (instead of the 8 weeks i thought i was), this is partly due to the fact that the NHS date us using a 28 day cycle, my cycle was 31 days, this makes a difference to the dates too, although, she did say the 12 week scan will be more accurate.

So now i have the normal 12 week NHS scan coming up in 2 weeks, a week after that i have another private one, simply because the NHS in wales doesnt do the Nuchal scan&bloods,so we are having to pay for this.

Personally for me, the early scan was worth it, it gave me the reassurance i was looking for half way though this long 12 week period.


----------



## PeanutBean

I just got my MW appointment brought forward as my work diary freed up so now it's next Monday. Only a week to go! Except now I'm gutted because I suddenly she might use a doppler but no, everyone says not and I can't remember! Boo. Hope my scan doesn't come to long after. Sigh.

I'm feeling quite a bit better today from my cold and last week's hard week. Still retching and nauseous but I've worked pretty hard so far today. Done loads more than half of last week altogether I think! Got to go walk the dog now on my late lunch hour. Hopefully it will refresh rather than exhaust me.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat :hugs:

I'm seriously considering booking a private scan, i'm just feeling really freaked out between the normal pregnancy worry and worrying about whether my kidney will hold up for the next 8 months.

I've got a 30 day cycle and Ov slightly late on cd18 so my dating based on the NHS thing will probably be slightly wonky too.

If i could hold out until 9weeks that would be me 6w+3 since ov, hopefully i should be able to see a wee heartbeat by then shouldn't i?


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I just got my MW appointment brought forward as my work diary freed up so now it's next Monday. Only a week to go! Except now I'm gutted because I suddenly she might use a doppler but no, everyone says not and I can't remember! Boo. Hope my scan doesn't come to long after. Sigh.
> 
> I'm feeling quite a bit better today from my cold and last week's hard week. Still retching and nauseous but I've worked pretty hard so far today. Done loads more than half of last week altogether I think! Got to go walk the dog now on my late lunch hour. Hopefully it will refresh rather than exhaust me.

i cant believe your MW is so late, i mean what if theres a waiting list for the 12 wk scan?, your dates (so far) are similar to mine, im 8+5 today, 9 on wednesday. Looking forward to seeing the changes from my 7 week scan to the '11' week scan and hoping everything is still ok in there.
I getting that ache again that i had in the early weeks but further up towards my tummy, so im thinking maybe new areas are trying to stretch.

Poor you, cold and nauseous, the retching is not fun either, ive had that once which shook me up, i just seem to go a bit off colour from time to time.

Well my DH managed to get my scan day off, he had to ask his dad(who is boss), and his dad wanted to know why he wanted a day off, DH said he couldnt tell him, his dad kept on at him saying, is it doctors? is she pregnant? is a late birthday thing?, what?.......

DH told him it was a birthday thing! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Madcat :hugs:
> 
> I'm seriously considering booking a private scan, i'm just feeling really freaked out between the normal pregnancy worry and worrying about whether my kidney will hold up for the next 8 months.
> 
> I've got a 30 day cycle and Ov slightly late on cd18 so my dating based on the NHS thing will probably be slightly wonky too.
> 
> If i could hold out until 9weeks that would be me 6w+3 since ov, hopefully i should be able to see a wee heartbeat by then shouldn't i?

yes, well im sure i OVd late too which had some bearing on it. Originally i thought i was being scanned at 8 weeks, at 8 weeks you can see arms and legs starting to grow etc, but obviously i was 7 weeks, still beaned shaped but with a heart flashing away on screen.(you'll have to scroll back to find the pics on here).

If you can hold out for as long as possible then you will reap more benifit from an early scan. i think you can hear a heartbeat at 6 weeks, but i think thats still quite early, 8 weeks i think is the ideal(if of course they date you at 8)


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I had q scan with Byron when I was 8 weeks, from lmp not ov, and saw the heart fine. Baby's just a splodge! I had an internal which is much clearer. I'm not sure how far you need to be to see hb with an external.

The wait is annoying madcat but it was the same last time so I'm more resigned to it now. They just don't see you til 10 weeks. No extra wait for the scan ad everyone in the PCT should also be waiting til 10 weeks. Last time I got it a bit early as I was going away or something but the scan is normally more like 14 weeks here.


----------



## sequeena

I got the most awesome :bfp: on a frer today!!! :happydance: However I don't know where I've put my bloody camera! :dohh:

Had some more af style cramps today... also, just been to the loo and my knickers were soaked. I know I didn't wee myself, wtf!


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome to The World Sequeena! :happydance: I've have had to change my knickers during the day sometimes, very annoying! It's off and on but sometimes there is so much!


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Welcome to The World Sequeena! :happydance: I've have had to change my knickers during the day sometimes, very annoying! It's off and on but sometimes there is so much!

Good sign then!! Incontinence pads here I come :haha:

Was a bit worried about the cramps earlier as they were the strongest they've been but I'm not wiping any blood and they've eased off now. Oh I'm so happy but still can't quite let myself relax and enjoy the moment.

I've not even told my family yet! My mother will kill me LOL


----------



## PeanutBean

I didn't have so much cramping this time, a week or two of it. With Byron though I had pretty severe pains and for weeks! I guess I was already 'broken in' this time. But don't worry. Unless it gets really painful it's likely just normal stretching pains.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Peanut, it does hurt but it's not the usual 'bent double in agony' af cramps :flower:


----------



## xshell79

i been having light cramps like in the background but u no there there....


----------



## madcatwoman

I had cramps in the 1st few weeks, then they eased off, but im starting to get some now again, so im assuming everything is on the stretch again!.

As for the CM, dont talk to me about that, theres just LOADS!!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh good, I've not been weeing myself then :haha:


----------



## xshell79

i know ive felt wet down there dunno whats going on i noticed im going loo a bit more frequent...oh the joys but all good


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't have many stalkers on my preg journal, does anyone else want to follow it? The link's in my sig.


----------



## sequeena

Will stalk you now peanut xx when did you make your journal? I'm worried it's too early for me to do one...


----------



## gilz82

I'll stalk your journal too Peanut :hugs:

I haven't started a journal yet, I probably won't either I don't think. I'm not entirely sure anyone needs to hear the jumbled ramblings that go round in my head. 

On another topic my OH isn't bothered about getting a private scan. He's the most laid back person in the whole world and doesn't really understand why I get so wound up.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi guys!

Peanut my edd is 26/5/10 (on my lmp)

Booking private scan for 8 weeks if I can get someone to swap my on-call x

also got loads of cm, sometimes think starting to bleed but thankfully nothing there. Cramps not as bad as last time xx 

keep poking (.)(.) to make sure they still feel full xxx


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> I'll stalk your journal too Peanut :hugs:
> 
> I haven't started a journal yet, I probably won't either I don't think. I'm not entirely sure anyone needs to hear the jumbled ramblings that go round in my head.
> 
> On another topic my OH isn't bothered about getting a private scan. He's the most laid back person in the whole world and doesn't really understand why I get so wound up.

Men!!

Mine is currently winding me up saying he doesn't want a boy or a girl he wants a monkey pirate :growlmad: Usually I'd laugh but I'm so annoyed, I want a serious convo about this! We've waited so bloody long!!!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Sequeena I feel your pain. My OH won't talk seriously about the things that make me feel scared about being pregnant. I know deep down it's not cos he doesn't care it's cos he doesn't want to think about it, but being honest neither do I yet it's in my head all the time. 

Loopy you must be so excited. I really want to book an early scan but my OH isn't keen at all.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Yeah Sequeena I feel your pain. My OH won't talk seriously about the things that make me feel scared about being pregnant. I know deep down it's not cos he doesn't care it's cos he doesn't want to think about it, but being honest neither do I yet it's in my head all the time.
> 
> Loopy you must be so excited. I really want to book an early scan but my OH isn't keen at all.

My OH just says..ok now youre pregnant. sit back and enjoy it now, try to forget about it...:wacko::wacko: yeah right!!

He probably doesnt agree with the scan thing, but I havent given him a choice this time. I just told him I am having one, and he does understand its due to mmc. Want to have one the week i think it died so can reassure myself. Silly really doesnt make a jot of difference however they do say once hearbeat seen your chance of mc go down dramatically. However mine probably RIP the week after saw heartbeat so didnt work in my case.

Any hooo, am having one and there is jack he can do about it! 
If i stop buying every baby mag i see will soon recoup the £80....


----------



## madcatwoman

xshell79 said:


> i know ive felt wet down there dunno whats going on i noticed im going loo a bit more frequent...oh the joys but all good

two times, TWO TIMEs i had to get up for the loo last night!


----------



## gilz82

I totally understand Loopy tho I'm sure you and bean will be fine this time :hugs:

Think I really might just push the whole scan issue and explain that it'll make me feel much better which in turn is better for the jellybean.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I don't have many stalkers on my preg journal, does anyone else want to follow it? The link's in my sig.

i'll take a looksie at your journal!!:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

im heading over to Matalan tomorrow to by some jogging bottoms, im sick of bending over in my jeans and having to adjust them before i get cut with cheesewire!:dohh:

Ive gone right off pies y'know. I used to love a chicken pie, esp the pastry, twice ive tried to eat them and only managed half (even that was a big ask).

Loving polo mints & Smokey bacon crisps!


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> i know ive felt wet down there dunno whats going on i noticed im going loo a bit more frequent...oh the joys but all good
> 
> two times, TWO TIMEs i had to get up for the loo last night!Click to expand...

thats my normal before pregnancy. God knows whats gonna happen!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thank you all my lovely stalkers! Sequeena I made it, I dunno, a few weeks in I guess. It might say in my first post, I can't remember! Gilz I know what you mean. I didn't do a journal with Byron and I kind of forgot everything about being pregnant with him, I was just somewhere else! Of course I wrote loads about it but it's all scattered about between millions of threads so I thought this time I'd try and be better. Normally I keep a diary but I rarely have time to and yet when I'm pg I'm always on here so it made sense to just to it on here.

Gilz - men just don't get it! We do it all in pregnancy and they just worry about us until there is a baby in being. But when the baby comes it's all change. When the nasty woman threatened to send me and Byron back to hospital the day after we got home because he was jaundiced and wouldn't feed properly DH was distraught, never seem him anything like it, he is so laid back normally. I took it more in my stride about Byron than he did, and so it still remains I think!

loopy - added you to the front so thanks for your edd. Exciting about scan! I'm beginning to get scan-envy, I had one this time with Byron but then that was because of bleeding so I suppose really this is better!

Ugh pies! :sick: I can only eat stodgy things comfortably at lunch I think, my tea time I'm off them. Weirdly I loved my food yesterday when I had loads of different little things. Just need DH around all day every day to make me lots and lots of imaginative stuff. I get so bored of food when pregnant.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Thank you all my lovely stalkers! Sequeena I made it, I dunno, a few weeks in I guess. It might say in my first post, I can't remember! Gilz I know what you mean. I didn't do a journal with Byron and I kind of forgot everything about being pregnant with him, I was just somewhere else! Of course I wrote loads about it but it's all scattered about between millions of threads so I thought this time I'd try and be better. Normally I keep a diary but I rarely have time to and yet when I'm pg I'm always on here so it made sense to just to it on here.
> 
> Gilz - men just don't get it! We do it all in pregnancy and they just worry about us until there is a baby in being. But when the baby comes it's all change. When the nasty woman threatened to send me and Byron back to hospital the day after we got home because he was jaundiced and wouldn't feed properly DH was distraught, never seem him anything like it, he is so laid back normally. I took it more in my stride about Byron than he did, and so it still remains I think!
> 
> loopy - added you to the front so thanks for your edd. Exciting about scan! I'm beginning to get scan-envy, I had one this time with Byron but then that was because of bleeding so I suppose really this is better!
> 
> Ugh pies! :sick: I can only eat stodgy things comfortably at lunch I think, my tea time I'm off them. Weirdly I loved my food yesterday when I had loads of different little things. Just need DH around all day every day to make me lots and lots of imaginative stuff. I get so bored of food when pregnant.

Me too, at lunch time i can eat alot better than i can in the evening, evenings are awful. I had to turn down a sunday roast yesterday as well, like you say- its the stodgy things!


----------



## sequeena

Right now my edd is May 31st if you want to add it to the front page Peanut xxx

I'm ok eating right now. I can't think of anything that I've gone off or that I'm eating tons of... mind you I've been craving a beautiful cheeseburger for the past few weeks and I'm making that later :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

i started off eating ok, then as the weeks went on ive gone off my food and have only been eating for the sake of it really, i have some good moments but on the whole i have to admit im waiting for my usually good appitite to return!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Thank you all my lovely stalkers! Sequeena I made it, I dunno, a few weeks in I guess. It might say in my first post, I can't remember! Gilz I know what you mean. I didn't do a journal with Byron and I kind of forgot everything about being pregnant with him, I was just somewhere else! Of course I wrote loads about it but it's all scattered about between millions of threads so I thought this time I'd try and be better. Normally I keep a diary but I rarely have time to and yet when I'm pg I'm always on here so it made sense to just to it on here.
> 
> Gilz - men just don't get it! We do it all in pregnancy and they just worry about us until there is a baby in being. But when the baby comes it's all change. When the nasty woman threatened to send me and Byron back to hospital the day after we got home because he was jaundiced and wouldn't feed properly DH was distraught, never seem him anything like it, he is so laid back normally. I took it more in my stride about Byron than he did, and so it still remains I think!
> 
> loopy - added you to the front so thanks for your edd. Exciting about scan! I'm beginning to get scan-envy, I had one this time with Byron but then that was because of bleeding so I suppose really this is better!
> 
> Ugh pies! :sick: I can only eat stodgy things comfortably at lunch I think, my tea time I'm off them. Weirdly I loved my food yesterday when I had loads of different little things. Just need DH around all day every day to make me lots and lots of imaginative stuff. I get so bored of food when pregnant.

Hahaha Peanut

ate a lovely salad this lunchtime from canteen and half way through was like - oh I am so bored of chewing. Even chewing zaps my energy. Ughh.


----------



## PeanutBean

Done Sequeena. :D


----------



## sequeena

Shell is due the same day as me too :D
Mmmm burgers, must go make them now!


----------



## gilz82

Ooooohhhh on the eating front i'm soo not interested in many foods but i'm love love loving chocolate weetbix and Jacobs cream crackers, not at the same time i'd like to add.

My body has decided it's going to become a weird shape already, weighed myself this morning, and i weigh exactly the same but my favourite jeans just don't fit as well as usual at all when i tried to put them on earlier. It's as if i'm becoming literally a more squishy shape :haha:

Decided that i'm booking a scan for 9 weeks, my OH will get over it when he gets to see the little jellybean blob and i'll feel better, makes me feel a little calmer just thinking about it so that has to be a good thing


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Ooooohhhh on the eating front i'm soo not interested in many foods but i'm love love loving chocolate weetbix and Jacobs cream crackers, not at the same time i'd like to add.
> 
> My body has decided it's going to become a weird shape already, weighed myself this morning, and i weigh exactly the same but my favourite jeans just don't fit as well as usual at all when i tried to put them on earlier. It's as if i'm becoming literally a more squishy shape :haha:
> 
> Decided that i'm booking a scan for 9 weeks, my OH will get over it when he gets to see the little jellybean blob and i'll feel better, makes me feel a little calmer just thinking about it so that has to be a good thing

Glad you have decided Gilz, and that you feel comfortable about going for it. Waiting for four weeks will be so much easier than waiting for seven!


----------



## gilz82

Totally Loopy plus I'm a planner by nature so now that I've decided what I'm doing I feel much better. No doubt I'll still have wobbly moments between now and then but I've got you guys to keep me right when that happens :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

Is it normal for me to be so... I'd say moody but this is worse. I am so angry with my OH right now. Everything he does is driving me nuts :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Sequeena, you have the pregnancy rage like me! I get sooooo angry when I'm pregnant. Last time I became such a bad swearer that I never really shook it and now I'm right back at it. God knows what words Byron will be saying my spring next year! I flare up at anything so easily so when there's a real argument or something I care about I practically shake with rage!

Gilz - at this stage it's probably bloat. I'm almost back to what I was now, give or take, except I'm not because I tried a belt that wouldn't reach the first hole, but suddenly the mat trousers I was in are all giant!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Totally Loopy plus I'm a planner by nature so now that I've decided what I'm doing I feel much better. No doubt I'll still have wobbly moments between now and then but I've got you guys to keep me right when that happens :kiss:

you sure have :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Oh thank God I'm not alone! OH has made no effort whatsoever today, this is not how I envisaged getting my dark :bfp: :cry:

I've got terrible cramps too, think I'll just go to bed :cry:


----------



## molly85

Awww welcome newbies.
Gilz myjeans hate me to nowgottold i looked like id lost weight i shifted a bit of thyroid weight but not much.I believe bean is pushing on bladder and bowel I hope its manners improve that or im in the constipation club and have done my best to eat fruit and veg and drink loads.

Hows my girls?


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sequeena, get some rest, you'll feel better for it.

Food is my enemy tonight. DH worked late so I didn't eat tea. By byron's bathtime I had to scoff some crisps, much to his dismay, then after he was asleep I had an emergency bowl if wheetos. But all to no avail. DH did soul, bread and a burger. I managed most of the soup but starting retching on the bread while it was still in my mouth! So that was the end of that meal but not enough food so I've been permenent semi-retch since then and had to go lie down. Now I'm eating fries to go! I am do pregnant. I never eat this shit normally!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls

I think something is wrong with me today. There was a tiny splodge of pink this morning when i wiped and i've got cramps now, not sore cramps, but cramps none the less.

I'm trying to stay positive but to be honest i don't think this sounds good for the jellybean :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Peanut hope you're ok now!

Gilz82 :hugs: Please try not to worry xx

As for me I woke up with a splitting headache, a sore throat (only on one side though). No cramps this morning, still got a load of cm. AF due today and I usually have dried up by now. Trying to remain positive but when those cramps come they hurt :(


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> I think something is wrong with me today. There was a tiny splodge of pink this morning when i wiped and i've got cramps now, not sore cramps, but cramps none the less.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive but to be honest i don't think this sounds good for the jellybean :cry:

Oh Gilz, you must be worried hun. But try and remember it doesnt always mean the worse. Check out Peanuts journal and her history with Byron. My auntie bled properly for 5 months and had a healthy baby. 

Is there any chance you can have a resting day?

Keep your chin up, will be keeping everything crossed that this settles soon. Take care will check on you this evening :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz it's really hard but try not to panic. A bit of spotting is not that uncommon and it doesn't necessarily mean the worst. See how it goes. If it feels or looks worse ring the early pregnancy unit for advice. If it helps put your mind at all at rest I bled quite a bit with Byron from 7 weeks to a massive red bleed at 12. It was very frightening but at an emergency scan at 8 weeks it was clear to see a pocket of blood caused by the placenta implanting into the uterus. It's terrifying but try and wait it out and see how things develop. :hugs:

Thanks sequeena. Didn't have the most fabulous night, Byron came in in the night and waking nearly did me in. Then I hadn't seen but he'd set my bloody alarm on so the one morning DH starts late we had an alarm at 6.15. Gutted! Managed to get a little more snoozing but stomach is bad. Tried cereal first this time to see if it goes down better. I'm afraid to sit up!


----------



## gilz82

I'm going to phone the drs and then go home from work i think. 

Can't focus on anything anyway so i'm as much use as a choclolate teapot sitting here at my desk.

I'll check out Peanuts journal properly, i only popped in at the end yesterday to leave her a hello mesage.


----------



## sequeena

Oh bless you Peanut :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey Glitz,

Just wanted to let you know i had a tiny bit of pink blood, looking at your ticker im sure it happened about the same time as you too,,around the 5 week mark.

Mine was watery pink on the tissue when i wiped, i was freaked out, i went routing around 'up there' to see how much more there was!, there was a bit of brown to follow, but then that was it!.

The midwife told me its one of two things and v-common, either inplantation or its your body thinking its time for your AF(but its not).

At the early scan, everything was fine.









On another note, THREE times i was up having a wee last night!, where does it all come from!!??


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I'm going to phone the drs and then go home from work i think.
> 
> Can't focus on anything anyway so i'm as much use as a choclolate teapot sitting here at my desk.
> 
> I'll check out Peanuts journal properly, i only popped in at the end yesterday to leave her a hello mesage.

GL sweetie will be thinking of you :flower::flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz good idea to have a break but keep your mind busy at home or you'll dwell even more and get yourself worked up. What madcat said about the body thinking it's af time is very true. You know some women have quite a few periods during pregnancy. My sister had masses of bleeding with her first, was in hospital at 24 weeks or so because of a bleed but the pregnancy was successful nonetheless.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat I've mostly stopped peeing so much now but blimey this morning! I must've peed about 5 pints!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh madcat I've mostly stopped peeing so much now but blimey this morning! I must've peed about 5 pints!

hahaha.. well, i dont drink much in the evening, thinking this will help,
i had a wee before bed, another at middnight,another at 3am and one more at 7!. It never seaces to amaze me!. I do find that if i try to hold on and not go, esp when lying down it can make my insides ache a bit too!
Im also a tiny bit constipated, im going, but barely!:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls I'm back :flower:

Dr says the spotting will either come to something or it won't which wasn't particularly helpful but I suppose all he can say. Checked my blood pressure which was low but totally normal for me. 

I won't spend all day dwelling Peanut I'm going to go for another shower have something to eat and then head over the fields with the dog. Hopefully the walk with help clear my head. 

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Hi girls I'm back :flower:
> 
> Dr says the spotting will either come to something or it won't which wasn't particularly helpful but I suppose all he can say. Checked my blood pressure which was low but totally normal for me.
> 
> I won't spend all day dwelling Peanut I'm going to go for another shower have something to eat and then head over the fields with the dog. Hopefully the walk with help clear my head.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good plan gilz. I'm working late tonight up in Cumbria so am starting late and about to go to the river with my dog too. It's rather a fine morning here.


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, im wondering how long its going to be before 'bean'pops out and into my tummy properly.

My uterus area is looking quite buldgy&hard these days, i also have less definition between there and my muffin top!, im also starting to get the odd twinge, not often, but now and again further up my tummy, so im assuming maybe things are preparing to stretch a little further soon perhaps!.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,I've had a very eventful couple days,didn't come on to post til I knew the outcome,and thankfully its good!!!
Woke up yesterday spotting,was only on tissue when I wiped,but freaked me out.Then I started to get bad cramps,like bad period cramps.It then hit me that my nausea suddenly vanished 3 days ago,Was convinced lil bean was gone.
I rang early pregnancy assesment unit and they got me a scan for nxt day(today)
Spent most of the day crying,was so sure it was over,even when i took a shower I noticed my boobs were less full,and my tummy wasn't as bloated.
So after a sleepless night I got up to head to the hospital,my spotting had stopped but was cramping full on all through the night.I just couldn't believe because all my symptoms had gone so suddenly that there was anyway the baby would be ok.
Was already crying before my name was even called at the hospital.The nurse started to scan me and said there's your baby,and there's the heartbeat,I nearly died,I just bawled crying some more!!
She said he/she was exactly the right size for 9+4 and there was a good strong heartbeat!!
She couldn't see a reason for the spotting or cramping,but did say I had a cyst on my right ovary.
The spotting is gone now,hopefully that was it.I've still quite bad cramps but I'll cope with them once there's no more bleeding,So i'm a very happy girlie today,just hoping lil bean hangs in there through all these cramps.

Hope the rest of you are doin ok,gils try not to worry,I know its silly to say coz you will anyway,hopefully your spotting stops soon.x


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Hi ladies,I've had a very eventful couple days,didn't come on to post til I knew the outcome,and thankfully its good!!!
> Woke up yesterday spotting,was only on tissue when I wiped,but freaked me out.Then I started to get bad cramps,like bad period cramps.It then hit me that my nausea suddenly vanished 3 days ago,Was convinced lil bean was gone.
> I rang early pregnancy assesment unit and they got me a scan for nxt day(today)
> Spent most of the day crying,was so sure it was over,even when i took a shower I noticed my boobs were less full,and my tummy wasn't as bloated.
> So after a sleepless night I got up to head to the hospital,my spotting had stopped but was cramping full on all through the night.I just couldn't believe because all my symptoms had gone so suddenly that there was anyway the baby would be ok.
> Was already crying before my name was even called at the hospital.The nurse started to scan me and said there's your baby,and there's the heartbeat,I nearly died,I just bawled crying some more!!
> She said he/she was exactly the right size for 9+4 and there was a good strong heartbeat!!
> She couldn't see a reason for the spotting or cramping,but did say I had a cyst on my right ovary.
> The spotting is gone now,hopefully that was it.I've still quite bad cramps but I'll cope with them once there's no more bleeding,So i'm a very happy girlie today,just hoping lil bean hangs in there through all these cramps.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doin ok,gils try not to worry,I know its silly to say coz you will anyway,hopefully your spotting stops soon.x

am so pleased everything turned out ok :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow vbaby! So glad everything is ok. That scan is worth everything eh?


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Wow vbaby! So glad everything is ok. That scan is worth everything eh?

Absolutely,still can't believe all is good,thank god!x


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh retching retching, my mouth tastes metallic from the pressure. Off for a two hour drive, a meeting, and a two hour drive back again with only a handful of bags of crisps and sweets to manage with. Disaster beckons! Later ladies.


----------



## gilz82

Oh vbaby that's great things turned out ok :hugs: I'm sure you're little bean will be perfectly fine now.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Oh vbaby that's great things turned out ok :hugs: I'm sure you're little bean will be perfectly fine now.

Thank you so much,how are you?has the spotting stopped or still the same?


----------



## gilz82

Right now it's still the same not getting heavier but not stopping either. 

Just feel so helpless, it's horrible knowing that you have no control over the outcome. Still trying to keep some hope tho.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Right now it's still the same not getting heavier but not stopping either.
> 
> Just feel so helpless, it's horrible knowing that you have no control over the outcome. Still trying to keep some hope tho.

I know,its just horrible,and you feel in limbo.At least its not getting any heavier.I know lots of ladies who've spotted early on and been fine,its like a breakthrough bleed coz they're only just pregnant.
I've everything crossed for you that your lil bean will be just fine.x


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Gilz so pleased not getting any worse. Do you still have cramps? There are so many reasons this could happen, but I guess it is natural for us all to immediately fear the worse. Please take heart from all the other experiences the ladies here have had..the majority have turned out well :kiss::kiss:

still have no symptoms. Am hoping they arrive at 6 weeks or so but i cant wait :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

I was worrying about this on way home from work and the next thing I know I am standing outside Boots (unfortunately drive past one twice day) with x2 pack hpt in hand. It was very positive :dohh::dohh: of course. Unfortunately no symptoms arrived with second line :wacko::wacko:


----------



## gilz82

The cramps have stopped Loopy and the spotting seems to have for the moment as well. 

I've done exactly the same thing, bought another digi to use tomorrow morning. If things are ok it should go up to 3+ weeks. I also have no particular symptoms, sore very full boobs, some spots and slightly tired but nothing major. 

I know plenty of ladies are feeling really crap and I truly feel sorry about that but the Internet is full of "info" about how lack of symptoms is bad etc. I would honestly just so love something to actually make me FEEL pregnant. 

Oh and I decided today that if we don't lose the baby I'm going to book my scan for a fortnight on Sunday, that'll be me 8 weeks. I was trying to hang off so that we could maybe get a clearer picture but after today I just want to see that everything is ok as soon as.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> The cramps have stopped Loopy and the spotting seems to have for the moment as well.
> 
> I've done exactly the same thing, bought another digi to use tomorrow morning. If things are ok it should go up to 3+ weeks. I also have no particular symptoms, sore very full boobs, some spots and slightly tired but nothing major.
> 
> I know plenty of ladies are feeling really crap and I truly feel sorry about that but the Internet is full of "info" about how lack of symptoms is bad etc. I would honestly just so love something to actually make me FEEL pregnant.
> 
> Oh and I decided today that if we don't lose the baby I'm going to book my scan for a fortnight on Sunday, that'll be me 8 weeks. I was trying to hang off so that we could maybe get a clearer picture but after today I just want to see that everything is ok as soon as.

I feel pretty much the same as you. Feel run down but wasnt well over weekend and am quite chesty. Slightly better today. Boobs feel full, havent really got much appetite which is unusual for me (even prior to being poorly), I wake up and force myself to have something for breakfast as I know I will eat crap otherwise during the morning. My allergies are worse and feel more short of breath which is something that happens to me in very early pregnancy. So focusing on that. With DS went off coffee immediately (in those days there wasnt the doom doom associated with it) and used to try force myself cos I missed it so much. But nope :nope::nope: couldnt stomach it. Also had a very strong metallic taste in my mouth. Never puked but always had heartburn and Gaviscon saved me. So this is my own personal point of reference for the pregnancy as in my mind these symptoms = good outcome.

However the doctor in me KNOWS without doubt, both from my reading and from seeing LOTS of pregnant women that the lack of symptoms doesnt mean anything but like you the emotional preggie woman side of me gets totally sucked into the 'oh my God stuff' on the internet.

Am really happy that everything seems to have stopped. I reckon the scan is a good idea, will help settle your mind and let you look forward. And it thankfully isnt too long to wait. I will be right there behind you waiting for mine!! If I feel like this they are gonna have to prove this pregnancy thing to me!


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> The cramps have stopped Loopy and the spotting seems to have for the moment as well.
> 
> I've done exactly the same thing, bought another digi to use tomorrow morning. If things are ok it should go up to 3+ weeks. I also have no particular symptoms, sore very full boobs, some spots and slightly tired but nothing major.
> 
> I know plenty of ladies are feeling really crap and I truly feel sorry about that but the Internet is full of "info" about how lack of symptoms is bad etc. I would honestly just so love something to actually make me FEEL pregnant.
> 
> Oh and I decided today that if we don't lose the baby I'm going to book my scan for a fortnight on Sunday, that'll be me 8 weeks. I was trying to hang off so that we could maybe get a clearer picture but after today I just want to see that everything is ok as soon as.

Oh thats great news,the spotting and cramps have stopped,hope it stays that way.
You're dead right getting the early scan,it'll put your mind at ease,coz 12 wks is a very long tme to wait.
So you're like me now I suppose,inspecting the toilet roll after every wipe!!
I'll be like this now for the nxt few wks after the scare i had!!!
Early pregnancy is just soooo stressful,wish we could all go to sleep and wake up when we're 13 wks and all is well.xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh vbaby I so agree!! I'd love to go to bed tonight and when I wake up it be the 7th of November. 

Since that's not going to happen I'll just need to work on getting to this Sunday. That'll be 6 weeks so half way there I suppose :blush:

Thanks and :hugs: to all you girls for helping me feel better today it makes such a difference especially with my OH working away from home.


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> The cramps have stopped Loopy and the spotting seems to have for the moment as well.
> 
> I've done exactly the same thing, bought another digi to use tomorrow morning. If things are ok it should go up to 3+ weeks. I also have no particular symptoms, sore very full boobs, some spots and slightly tired but nothing major.
> 
> I know plenty of ladies are feeling really crap and I truly feel sorry about that but the Internet is full of "info" about how lack of symptoms is bad etc. I would honestly just so love something to actually make me FEEL pregnant.
> 
> Oh and I decided today that if we don't lose the baby I'm going to book my scan for a fortnight on Sunday, that'll be me 8 weeks. I was trying to hang off so that we could maybe get a clearer picture but after today I just want to see that everything is ok as soon as.
> 
> Oh thats great news,the spotting and cramps have stopped,hope it stays that way.
> You're dead right getting the early scan,it'll put your mind at ease,coz 12 wks is a very long tme to wait.
> So you're like me now I suppose,inspecting the toilet roll after every wipe!!
> I'll be like this now for the nxt few wks after the scare i had!!!
> Early pregnancy is just soooo stressful,wish we could all go to sleep and wake up when we're 13 wks and all is well.xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


here here to that :drunk: (glass filled with soft drink of course :thumbup:)

come to think am having some cravings...cant stop eating olives straight outta the jar and just run out and got the gubbings for a lovely fishfinger sandwich yum yum!


----------



## molly85

Aww hugs Gils hopefully just your body trying to annoy you.


----------



## madcatwoman

I think your just having a bit of a breakthru bleed Glitz by the sounds of it! x

As for symptoms, well i get to 9 weeks tomorrow (it was horrible being put back a week 2 weeks ago by the sonographer!)
As far as symptoms go, i have had sore boobs, cant stop weeing(esp thru the night), i have moments when i feel off colour, but not really sick as such, my appitite went somewhere round the 6-7 week mark so im eating for the sake of it (cant eat stodgy foods...and love refreshing things like lollies and lemonade). The tiredness set in last week, i doze off most afternoons (i was never able to sleep durring the day!).

So thats me so far!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello I'm back. Just scoffed down some small jackets and cheese, felt pretty disastrous by the time I got home AND I have to go into work tomorrow for intense meetings instead of getting to work at home!

Glad things are settling gilz, keep your chin up. If you get any more spotting you should be able to save your money and get a scan at the epu.

You ladies wishing for nasty symptoms are bonkers! It's still so early. My first pg I had nothing til 6 weeks, except bit of sore boobs. Lots of ladies get symptoms later, 8-9 weeks. And stop saying it's a bad sign not having symptoms because it's not any sign! Having them is shown to produce a good chance of success but that doesn't mean that not having them means anything bad. You're both welcome to my nausea, I'm about ready to go get some meds!

We should be the what will be will thread because all the worrying we do just makes us feel awful and makes no difference to the out one which is by far the most likely to be good. :hugs: to all!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Hello I'm back. Just scoffed down some small jackets and cheese, felt pretty disastrous by the time I got home AND I have to go into work tomorrow for intense meetings instead of getting to work at home!
> 
> Glad things are settling gilz, keep your chin up. If you get any more spotting you should be able to save your money and get a scan at the epu.
> 
> You ladies wishing for nasty symptoms are bonkers! It's still so early. My first pg I had nothing til 6 weeks, except bit of sore boobs. Lots of ladies get symptoms later, 8-9 weeks. And stop saying it's a bad sign not having symptoms because it's not any sign! Having them is shown to produce a good chance of success but that doesn't mean that not having them means anything bad. You're both welcome to my nausea, I'm about ready to go get some meds!
> 
> We should be the what will be will thread because all the worrying we do just makes us feel awful and makes no difference to the out one which is by far the most likely to be good. :hugs: to all!

I know Peanut, its silly :wacko:. I will find something else to worry about soon enough. Remind me when I feel like crap that I asked for it! x


----------



## molly85

Im happy to take not feeling like crap. would like to wear comfy trousers though lol


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls

I tested again this morning more just to see the words than anything else, and i got 3+ weeks on my digi and it came up in 30 seconds so i'm slightly reassured.

Peanut - I'm hoping i don't get anymore spotting but what is an epu? :dohh: Also i understand what you are saying about symptoms etc, but it's hard not to worry about the lack of them when even the Baby, Birth and Beyond book you get from the midwife is rattling off a list of things that "most" women have by week 5-6. Add the fact that i'm not even completely rational as i'm a crazy hormonal mum to be you can see how it gets difficult to not to be slightly worried.

Also having had my little scare yesterday some more symptoms however icky they may be would truly make me feel better. I currently don't feel pregnant and that's possibly the hardest part for me, so if i'm being slightly self-indulgent by wishing to feel symptoms then i don't really care :blush:

On an odd note i've started falling straight asleep as soon as i get into bed these days which i've never done before but i keep waking up, wide awake no chance of getting back to sleep at half 3 which is exactly an hour before i need to get up, it's really starting to do my head in :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> I tested again this morning more just to see the words than anything else, and i got 3+ weeks on my digi and it came up in 30 seconds so i'm slightly reassured.
> 
> Peanut - I'm hoping i don't get anymore spotting but what is an epu? :dohh: Also i understand what you are saying about symptoms etc, but it's hard not to worry about the lack of them when even the Baby, Birth and Beyond book you get from the midwife is rattling off a list of things that "most" women have by week 5-6. Add the fact that i'm not even completely rational as i'm a crazy hormonal mum to be you can see how it gets difficult to not to be slightly worried.
> 
> Also having had my little scare yesterday some more symptoms however icky they may be would truly make me feel better. I currently don't feel pregnant and that's possibly the hardest part for me, so if i'm being slightly self-indulgent by wishing to feel symptoms then i don't really care :blush:
> 
> On an odd note i've started falling straight asleep as soon as i get into bed these days which i've never done before but i keep waking up, wide awake no chance of getting back to sleep at half 3 which is exactly an hour before i need to get up, it's really starting to do my head in :shrug:

I understand totally where you are coming from Gilz. But Peanut is right, lack of symptoms really doesnt equal poor outcome. I am pretty sure they will come soon, in the next couple of weeks or so. I appreciate if someone is suffering it will seem odd for us to wish it on ourselves. But having something to remind you bub is really there would be incredibly reassuring.

Epu - early pregnancy unit

Pleased you have got you 3+ and are feeling a little happier. Glad you are getting some good sleep to, even if waking a bit too early! WOW half three that would kill me! What time do you finish?? xx


----------



## loopylollipop

OOOhhhhh .. one day to go til i get an APPLE SEED!!!!!!! Yippeee!!

never thought i would get soooo excited about a fruit pip!


----------



## gilz82

Ah thanks Loopy for explaining EPU, i'm assuming that would probably just be at the maternity unit but i might look into it just in case i ever need it.

I work 7am til 4pm but i've got a dog so need to get up at half 4 to walk him before work and then take him to my MILs before i leave for work at quarter past 6, so that one little extra hour that i'm missing is killing me.

It actually made me so frustrated i screamed into my pillow this morning :haha::blush::haha: so glad my OH isn't at home he'd have thought i was a complete nutter.

How you feeling today? When are you thinking raising your pregnancy with your work? Oh and yay :happydance: you'll get your wee appleseed tomorrow!!


----------



## PeanutBean

In the early days I stopped sleeping well gilz. Last pg my sleep patterns kept changing right through!

:hugs: Glad you got a good cb test. It's normal to worry, I'm just trying to reassure you. Glad the spotting seems to be clearing too.

For me, I threw up good and proper last night. Ugh. But despite a rubbish night's sleep courtesy of the boy I still feel better for it this morning. I don't recommend wheetos as the most pleasant food to bring back!


----------



## gilz82

Oh totally feel your weetos hurling pain Peanut. When i was really sick before they took my kidney out i literally lived on cereal and one day decided that weetos would be good choice. After the first time they came back up i decided that i no longer liked weetos at all.

If you did enjoy the eating part of weetos, then maybe you'd like the new chocolate weetabix, i've been eating them and they are really good. Plus sorry to be gross but weetabix hurt a lot less on the way up, from my experience :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've done weetabix on repeat before and can hardly eat it since! I actually don't really like sweet cereal but we ran out of bran flakes and the shop doesn't come til tomorrow. :dohh: Apples come up quite easy but kind of gelatinous so I wonder if the pectin reacts with stomach acid to make a jelly? Lol. It's been a while since I chose food by how it would feel on return!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah it's a quite bizarre and gross way to have to decided what to eat or similarly not eat.

The whole constant puking with my kidney is the reason i don't eat bananas anymore and i used to love them it's so sad.

Hopefully today will be a more settled day for your wee tum, and your food will stay where it's actually supposed to :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Ah thanks Loopy for explaining EPU, i'm assuming that would probably just be at the maternity unit but i might look into it just in case i ever need it.
> 
> I work 7am til 4pm but i've got a dog so need to get up at half 4 to walk him before work and then take him to my MILs before i leave for work at quarter past 6, so that one little extra hour that i'm missing is killing me.
> 
> It actually made me so frustrated i screamed into my pillow this morning :haha::blush::haha: so glad my OH isn't at home he'd have thought i was a complete nutter.
> 
> How you feeling today? When are you thinking raising your pregnancy with your work? Oh and yay :happydance: you'll get your wee appleseed tomorrow!!

Poor you!! its hideous being robbed of a precious hour. 

Feel good, just normal 'ole me. Cant be arsed to go to work this morning though!

I have already told my junior, mainly to shut him up about drinking decaf. I told my one of my peers as I am hoping she will swap a shift when i am 8 weeks for my scan. I would have been too difficult to hide, and counterproductive. Will tell my COnsultant next week when booked scan. Also told a couple of nurses as its a very very high risk environment so they know why I get the hell outta the way when the shit hits the fan...

what about you? When you fessin up? x


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:



> I've done weetabix on repeat before and can hardly eat it since! I actually don't really like sweet cereal but we ran out of bran flakes and the shop doesn't come til tomorrow. :dohh: Apples come up quite easy but kind of gelatinous so I wonder if the pectin reacts with stomach acid to make a jelly? Lol. It's been a while since I chose food by how it would feel on return!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: tried chocolate weetabix (got whilst camping for younglings) and not keen at all really. Having said that am having to force brekkie down, really not hungry at all. And for a curvy chick like me who LOVES her food its kinda weird. But cool. Certainly aint gonna hurt.

Oh Peanut hope you feel a little better today :flower::flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh i don't eat breakfast, i'm weird i eat cereal for dinner. My eating habits got so screwed up with the whole 3 year kidney saga that i don't eat what anyone would class as a dinner.

I told my boss last week as i knew straight away i'd have too many appointments to hide it for long between midwife and obstetrician and urologist. She was great and then she told the rest of my office yesterday after i went home to go to the doctors in floods of tears.

It's a little earlier than i'd have planned to share, especially since we haven't told our families yet but suppose it makes sense. We're a small department and pretty close so should be no worries there.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!:flower:

I just sneezed, pretty badly!!. Other than that, its housework day.
Hope everyone has a good one:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!

Gilz,i'm really happy for you that the spotting and cramping has stopped,really hope it stays that way.x
I started spotting again this morning,trying to stay positive coz I saw lil beans heartbeat yest,but its hard.Gonna ring my gp later for a chat and reassurance.Didn't ask half the questions I should have yest after the scan coz I was so shocked and stunned!!
Hope you all have a good day.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh vbaby hon i'm sorry the spotting has started again, but if the little bean was ok yesterday i'm sure everything is ok.

Let us know how you get on or if you just want a chat :hugs:
xx


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks gilz,just gonna keep busy and hope and pray it stops.
My friends coming up later with her kids to play with my kids so that'll keep me distracted for a while anyway.
Have to ring my gp back at 12.30 so hopefully she can put my mind at ease a bit.x


----------



## xlivix

hey all, just wanted to come on and say hi... :) anything new? how you all feeling? xxx


----------



## sequeena

Hi xlivix :hugs:

I'm ok, think I overdid it a bit today (had to take my mum shopping). Was cleaning out the litter trays and my back felt like it was going to snap in half :(

Still knicker checking :haha: no sign of blood, lots and lots of discharge again! Will wait until tomorrow then make an appointment for Friday morning :happydance:


----------



## xlivix

sequeena said:


> Hi xlivix :hugs:
> 
> I'm ok, think I overdid it a bit today (had to take my mum shopping). Was cleaning out the litter trays and my back felt like it was going to snap in half :(
> 
> Still knicker checking :haha: no sign of blood, lots and lots of discharge again! Will wait until tomorrow then make an appointment for Friday morning :happydance:

:)
just take it easy hun if you feel your over doing things, good to hear your ok tho... yep im doing exactly the same, cant help but keep checking, getting a lot of discharge too perfectly normal, the amount of worrying we all do is unbelievable... lol 
im now very impatiently waiting for my appointment for my midwife to arrive... hate it when post comes and i dont get what i want, very disappointing lol...hoping that my dozy nurse remeberd to refer me!! x


----------



## sequeena

xlivix said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi xlivix :hugs:
> 
> I'm ok, think I overdid it a bit today (had to take my mum shopping). Was cleaning out the litter trays and my back felt like it was going to snap in half :(
> 
> Still knicker checking :haha: no sign of blood, lots and lots of discharge again! Will wait until tomorrow then make an appointment for Friday morning :happydance:
> 
> :)
> just take it easy hun if you feel your over doing things, good to hear your ok tho... yep im doing exactly the same, cant help but keep checking, getting a lot of discharge too perfectly normal, the amount of worrying we all do is unbelievable... lol
> im now very impatiently waiting for my appointment for my midwife to arrive... hate it when post comes and i dont get what i want, very disappointing lol...hoping that my dozy nurse remeberd to refer me!! xClick to expand...

Awww I hope it comes through soon, I can't wait to get mine though I know I won't get a scan for a while :haha: I can't wait to have all the paperwork etc. just to make it feel real!


----------



## madcatwoman

:blush:erm, we all know we get loads of CM, but in the last 2 days, ive had 2 blobs of yellow cm!!.:blush:

anyone else had this?, not itchy or anything.


----------



## xlivix

yeah that definatly makes it more real :) until then all we can do is float along and wait, some how patiently hehe... this is the time when it drags sooo much, but all worth it :) xx


----------



## xlivix

hey madcat... i have hun, just blobs of it here and there, of white/yellowish... nothing to worry about :) xx


----------



## sequeena

I had a blob earlier but it was more creamy than yellow :haha:


----------



## molly85

deffinstly normmal I naturally grt gross cm like that.
OH insisted onbuying befood just forced down potato skins and chicken thing eugh i didn't seemtohave sickness before i think all greasy and tasty foods are out. good excuse not to eat at inlaws lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine got pretty snotty for a while there and still is on and off. I think I read on here that it's the time the mucous plug develops but I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Mine got pretty snotty for a while there and still is on and off. I think I read on here that it's the time the mucous plug develops but I don't know if it's true or not.

would make sense i suppose!, i dont get it as much as i did, it used to feel like id wet myself!!!, just a little now and then and the odd blob of yellowy stuff!. Nice!.

Other than that, im constipated!:nope:
im going, but barely, and not worth the effort!.


----------



## gilz82

I've got cm like that too madcat. I'm reasonably sure it's pretty normal. 

I've so had no notion of eating today. I've had to keep forcing myself to eat which is annoying me. Think maybe I'm a little cranky today :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sounds like the start of symptoms to me gilz!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Sounds like the start of symptoms to me gilz!

thats how i am too and have been for weeks!! this is your symptom!


----------



## sequeena

How will I recognise a mood swing I'm a grumpy b*tch anyway :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> How will I recognise a mood swing I'm a grumpy b*tch anyway :haha:

that hasnt happened to me, im ok, unless i am a grump b*tch and havent noticed!!!!!!


----------



## xlivix

ive become pretty irritable just lately... definatly all down to my hormones, not normally like this!! xx


----------



## sequeena

So I'm just a grumpy b*tch then :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol I thought I was grumpy one my clients just asked how do I stay so happy all the time lol.
Risked tomatos on toast tatsed lovely


----------



## gilz82

Morning :hugs:

I feel quite :sick: this morning, more nauseous than actually going to puke though, and you know i'm actually really happy about it :haha: i know i'm not normal.

Seriously starting to get bloated now, i looked like a had a proper wee pot belly this morning :saywhat: but suppose i should get used to it as the bloat will disappear one day and be replaced by baby belly :happydance:

I'm actually feeling quite positive today, dyed my hair last night which it badly needed and it didn't go green or anything, had a brilliant sleep even although i'm still tired this morning and that's about it really.

xlivix - just realised you're from Glasgow. I work in Glasgow but live in ayrshire so not far away!

Loopy - You get an appleseed today, go bean :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xlivix

Morning gilz snap on the feeling :sick:!!
aww thats kl, what do you work as? xxx


----------



## gilz82

I'm the database manager at the charity Sense Scotland in Kinning Park. Not super exciting but it pays the bills :haha:


----------



## molly85

im staying awake to get ready for holiday just spoke to my boss. he seems far from happy but I had so many plans he prob thinks i'm gnna ditch them


----------



## madcatwoman

oh where are you going molly??.

Has anyone read that pregnancy book by Myleene Klass?, supposed to be better than most out there. I said id probably get it after 12 weeks(if its anygood)


----------



## molly85

just devon and cornwall straight after scan. no books yet oh I lie one on happy babies a few years ago.
Talking to him has totally ruined my day I was looking forward to going to buy a rug and a tripto ikea to get a dresser for our "nursery" that we need any way and have a nose round mothercare and babys r us and getting my matternity jeans as imbusting out of other stuff already


----------



## madcatwoman

oh lurvley, hope the weather stays nice for you, that will make the time fly for you a bit more too. I used to live in cornwall(newquay and falmouth) but never appreciated it the way i should have as i was younger then!.


----------



## molly85

penzance then paignton. I don't mind the rain i will have my wellies and rain coat. def having an emotional day today. Iv kept a lid on it so long it was destined to happen eventually


----------



## sequeena

Morning girls how are you feeling?

I've never been so thankful to be pregnant - I'm actually sleeping through the night!! For an insomniac who usually never sleeps for 3 days at a time it's brilliant :D

When I went to bed last night and took my bra off I noticed my boobs are changing shape. On the outer sides they're bulging out a bit more and if I squeeze my boob (not too much because they huuuuurt) there's a hard lump in both of them :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys

Molly - Have a lovely holiday :happydance:

Sequeena - Totally know what you mean on both counts, boobs are strange, and the sleeping is excellent. I suffer from bad bouts of insomnia and getting 8hrs sleep is like winning the lottery for me.

Madcat - I wonder if you can help with i question i have. By LMP i'll be 8weeks when i go for my scan but.... i have 30day cycles and usually ov on cd18 although i'm not sure for my pregnancy cycle cos i was on holiday. This means they could technically put me back 4 days which would make me 7+4 when i go for my scan. Should i still be able to see the jellybeans heartbeat at that stage?

:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Molly - Have a lovely holiday :happydance:
> 
> Sequeena - Totally know what you mean on both counts, boobs are strange, and the sleeping is excellent. I suffer from bad bouts of insomnia and getting 8hrs sleep is like winning the lottery for me.
> 
> Madcat - I wonder if you can help with i question i have. By LMP i'll be 8weeks when i go for my scan but.... i have 30day cycles and usually ov on cd18 although i'm not sure for my pregnancy cycle cos i was on holiday. This means they could technically put me back 4 days which would make me 7+4 when i go for my scan. Should i still be able to see the jellybeans heartbeat at that stage?
> 
> :hugs:

Well, im no expert, but your cycle sounds almost the same as me, i think i OVd late ish too, the conclusion of which made me a week behind what i thought i was. Like you i went for my scan at 8 weeks, then she put me back to 7, but what i can tell you is that there was a smashing heartbeat, not only to be heard but to be seen too(flashing like a beacon on the screen). as far i know i heartbeat can be seen at 6 weeks.

ive dug out the scan for you to see
 



Attached Files:







scan0026.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Morning girls how are you feeling?
> 
> I've never been so thankful to be pregnant - I'm actually sleeping through the night!! For an insomniac who usually never sleeps for 3 days at a time it's brilliant :D
> 
> When I went to bed last night and took my bra off I noticed my boobs are changing shape. On the outer sides they're bulging out a bit more and if I squeeze my boob (not too much because they huuuuurt) there's a hard lump in both of them :wacko:

im the opposite, im not sleeping so well these days, i can get up maybe twice in the night for a wee (never used to), and just cant seem to get comfy! (lol i'll soon know all about that in a few months time!).

As for the boobs, i didnt think mine were getting any bigger, they didnt feel like it, but looking in the mirror recently im kind spilling out of my bra now!, so they much be getting bigger!


----------



## sequeena

It might be because I'm a bigger boobed lady anyway... but it's so strange and I crapped myself at first when I felt the lumps... they're in exactly the same place in both breasts :wacko:

I'm sleeping all night but have to get up early, I try to ignore it but I'm out of bed by 8 and going for a wee :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat thats awesome.

On the boobs thing, mine aren't bigger yet but they are totally different in texture if that makes sense. They are more dense and feel really full and with no bra definitely a different shape.

Having said that i don't imagine they are a million miles away from being too big for this bra size :blush:


----------



## molly85

the 38 DD's have filled out apparently not quitre out of the bra but my tops are tighter to match the sardine fit jeans


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> It might be because I'm a bigger boobed lady anyway... but it's so strange and I crapped myself at first when I felt the lumps... they're in exactly the same place in both breasts :wacko:
> 
> I'm sleeping all night but have to get up early, I try to ignore it but I'm out of bed by 8 and going for a wee :haha:

im a slightly bigger boobed lady too, so maybe thats why i hadnt noticed!.

I wouldnt worry about the lumps, if you found one in one breast id be concerned but if its the same in both then its obviously due to the changes your going through id say, but if you are worried go to your docs.

I cant ignore the need for a wee now, it'll keep me awake until i get up, and if i hold o n for too long in bed it starts to give me tummy ache in the uterus area, i dont know whether thats anything to do with having a tilted uterus or not, i just have to go now!!:wacko:


----------



## molly85

deffinatly no envelope boobs any more i can happiuly fall over and not break anything lol


----------



## sequeena

I'm a 40DD currently... I wonder how much bigger they'd get, don't they say the bigger the boobs the harder to breastfeed? :(


----------



## molly85

ohhh cat is that a symptom coz i feel like uterus is sat on my bowel not just constipated but like its actually stopping the poop so it needshelp to get uterus out the way or am i just weird? no idea if im all in the right place?


----------



## molly85

sequeena im from a family of big boobed ladies and we'v all been sucessfully breast fed i think its the nipple shape etc that can be a prob and confidence


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> sequeena im from a family of big boobed ladies and we'v all been sucessfully breast fed i think its the nipple shape etc that can be a prob and confidence

Oh thank god... one of my nipples is fine... the other I don't know. It's flat and barely there so probably of no use?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ohhh cat is that a symptom coz i feel like uterus is sat on my bowel not just constipated but like its actually stopping the poop so it needshelp to get uterus out the way or am i just weird? no idea if im all in the right place?

well, i think as far as needing a No1 is concerned, the uterus starts to squish the bladder, hence feeling the need to go more often( and i think when i try to ignore the need for a wee thats when i can also feel my uterus getting a bit uncomfy/as well as my bladder!).

As far as the constipation goes, when pregnant your whole digestion slows down (which is one of the reasons for heartburn too), and if you take multivits like i do the iron makes 'things' a bit harder too which doesnt help. 
Ive been constipated for a week:blush: (well, going but hardly worth it at all), i was going to go down the chemist today to see if they could suggest anything, but blow me down, i was actually able to have a no2 this morning!, it was the highlight of my life!:happydance::haha: hahaha


----------



## molly85

ohh apart from usual over the counter stuff. try dried fruit and loads of water. Apricots dried work possibly better than prunes. loads of water and fruit and veg. worked quite well but i went off it. I get that pain to it just reminds me that all has to be well if bean is trying to annoyme. when u go your done then 5 minutes later its like nope wasn't done lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey Ladies,

Sorry I havent been around for a few days :( we have all been :sick: but are on the mend now :) so I feel well enough to pop in and see all my lovely ladies :)

I am working my way through catching up so I might post a few times whilst I do :dohh:

Welcome to the new graduates :wohoo: congrats on your :bfp:s ladies

Madcat hon your nhs scan is two days after mine :)

Peanutbean hon my MW tried to find baby heartbeat with doppler at my app last week :) I was 9wk 2days by LMP but I think I may loose a week like Madcat so I may have been about 8wks and she couldnt locate it.....I hope she can for you :thumbup: if she doesnt offer to listen ask her if she can, no harm in asking!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So I just read every post to date ladies :)

babyv I am so glad everything turned out ok with LO :hugs:

Gilz hon so glad everything turned out ok with the spotting and cramps :) I had something very similar with DS about 6wks :thumbup: I agree with Madcats advice!

My update:

I am still getting the nausea and :sick: feeling and have the worst heartburn upon lying down in bed of an eve :dohh: rennies work a treat though :) Other symptons are the same sort of snotty blobby cm experienced by a few of you ladies and an aching sort of feeling in my cervix area.....beanie baby is getting bigger by the day and when I am laid down I can feel that my cervix is rising :wohoo: 

Cravings.....apples and I am drinking lots and lots of water :) I am going to push for the diabetes test at my next MW app I am sure I am diabetic! I dont seem to have an appetite which I agree with you loopy hon hard to bear for a lady who normally has a healthy appetite. I dont particularly fancy anything to eat and find myself forcing something down just b/c I know I should eat so when I do fancy something I go out and get it :wacko: Yesterday I fancied mash, gravy and pork chops so popped out for some supplies for tea and I have just sent DH to the butty shop for a sausage, spam and tom sandwich with brown sauce yum yum this is the 1st time I have managed to eat greasy food since beg of my pregnancy!

Madcat I can sympathise with the wee prob I am getting up a few times in the night too :( not great when you have to get up for work at 5.30am-6am anyway!

How is everyone today?


----------



## madcatwoman

Hiya Madly, i was wondering where you were, was going to PM you soon!!, sorry to hear you been so sick though:growlmad:

Apart from the nausea that youre getting, we seem to be experiencing alot of similar things now, i think we're quite close with our dates, thats good that our NHS scans are close together, i'll be compairing notes with you!!.

I too am still wondering when if ever my love for food will come back:dohh:, i also cant seem to eat as much in one go as i used to either.

I went to town this morning, went to buy some jogging bottoms, something for around the house that doesnt cut into me, oh but gawd i felt sooo tired, i could have fell asleep in the middle of the pavement, i litterally got what i wanted and came home again, just really tired. Im counting my lucky stars that i was never offered a job before i got pregnant now(i never knew at the time which would come 1st) but i think i would have had a hard time with it, hats off to all you girls who are working. We dont have Loads of money, but we're ok.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Madcat :hugs:

Yes I think we are very close and am sure I may loose a week when I am scanned too b/c my cycles were 33days and ov was cd20/21 so a week later than the norm cd14 :thumbup: would be great to share notes and I agree our symptons are pretty much the same! I still have the tiredness and find myself not bothering with things I wouldnt normally be able to leave like the cleaning :dohh: I am a clean freak but I find myself not having the energy nor caring :rofl:

I am wearing my mat jeans and I also have some mat work pants too the sort with a stretchy over the bump panel which I think are going to be terribly comfortable for work when my bump explodes :lol: I am also waiting for a mail order on some linen mat pants too but seem to be out of stock at the minute :dohh: I am thinking of braving george at asda too as they have a mat clothing section and I would like some trackie pants too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. Congrats on all good things, like scans and symptoms. Glad the latter came to put minds at ease and in a couple of weeks you'll be plenty done with them! lol

There were pages of news so I don't think I can keep track of anything. But hooray for good things, boo for bad things and hope you are all ok!

I'm back working from home today and tomorrow. Had a long day of meetings yesterday so a bit knocked up from it but not too bad as I didn't have to be into town early in the morning. Today I am supposed to be writing some press releases and designing some flyers. So far I've done loads of reading and cleared out half of my inbox and followed up on some meeting notes. You might call it procrastination. I'm ok at press releases but don't have creative eye for publicity and as the two are linked together in my mind I've not even managed to brave the PR yet. Whoops! Going to get some lunch now and need to walk the dog at some point. I hate having to do things I'm not good at.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Madcat :hugs:
> 
> Yes I think we are very close and am sure I may loose a week when I am scanned too b/c my cycles were 33days and ov was cd20/21 so a week later than the norm cd14 :thumbup: would be great to share notes and I agree our symptons are pretty much the same! I still have the tiredness and find myself not bothering with things I wouldnt normally be able to leave like the cleaning :dohh: I am a clean freak but I find myself not having the energy nor caring :rofl:
> 
> I am wearing my mat jeans and I also have some mat work pants too the sort with a stretchy over the bump panel which I think are going to be terribly comfortable for work when my bump explodes :lol: I am also waiting for a mail order on some linen mat pants too but seem to be out of stock at the minute :dohh: I am thinking of braving george at asda too as they have a mat clothing section and I would like some trackie pants too!

it takes alot of effort this cleaning lark, even hauling clothes to the washing machine!, im doing it but only in bits thru the week, i used to have a mad clean up in a day, im not working so ive got no excuse to be a bad housewife!!:growlmad:

Sounds like your bump wont be long before or after mine, my uterus is sticking out as far or nearly as far as my muffin top, it looks like it might not be long before the two blend into one(if you get me), im really podgy down there now!.

Yes i think they'll put you back by a week probably mad's, i think i ov'd on something like day 19 or 20, my cycle was 31 days , well both probably be 11 weeks odd on our 12 week scan. Is your scan a nuchal?, our nhs doesnt do that, my private scan was put back a week to the 17th for them to do that.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol you ahead-ladies are going to be the same as me. We don't have the nuchal test done in our PCT either madcat.

I forgot to say how annoying it was that I missed our online shop today! DH didn't remind me it was coming 9-10am and I went in the shower at 9.50 only to emerge and find they'd been at 9.55! How annoying!! They can't redeliver til tomorrow now so no tasty food for me. :( I totally want tacos as well.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's such a big pain in the butt, bet they only stayed at the door for about half a second after they rang the bell.

Asda did that to me once, i was in the living room watched the delivery man walk to my door, ring the bell and then promptly walk away!! I walked out the door and asked where he was going and he'd the cheek to lie to straight to my face and say that he'd rung the bell several times and waited for ages.

Could you get your DH to bring you some yummy food home for tonight?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sadly no he's working late so no shops open. I've loads of tofu and noodles (had some already) from last night's tea but I don't know how many times I want to eat the same thing today! Was looking forward to more frazzles too. :( Stupid delivery people. I was out the shower at like 10am so if he'd just tried a bit longer...


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Frazzles, yum!. i could eat those!. 

Ive been eating lots of walkers smokey bacon crisps, but ive run out now:cry:

I did have a sausage roll from the bakers today though, that was nice!, freshly baked and straight from the oven.

well, 3 more weeks until our secret is out, between DH and myself we have told 3 people, friends (2 are internet friends). Ive no idea what the reaction will be, his mum will be pleased, not sure about his dad (hes not very family orientated, more business minded). Not looking forward to telling my dad as hes always made it clear he's not into all the grandparenting stuff and was always pleased when i said i didnt want kids, im actually thinking of sparing myself and just e-mailing him the news, and say if he wants to be involved then we'll be happy to involve him but if not then hes always made his views clear and we'll respect that.:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:made me laugh

i was reading some of the posts in 3rd tri (still cant face 1st tri BTW).
One girls post made me smile, she said she was disgusted with herself, that she ate 6 packets of watsits in one sitting!!, had one after the other after the other!.

thats the sort of thing i could do (Albeit not at the moment with this appitite of mine)


----------



## PeanutBean

lol I could so do that! I eat at least 4 bags of crisps a day, usually at least two in very close range. I'm just coming to the end of a tube of softmints with my tea.

I really need to walk the dog but we've been having a massive thunderstorm!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ohhhhhh:growlmad:, i want a thunderstorm, i love thunderstorms, if i had plenty of money id do a few weeks in midwest america and do all the storm chasing!.


As for the crisps, well, ive definately eating 2 one after the other(packets that is), im pretty sure ive done three one after the other once. 
Ive done 3 chocolate bars after each other - thats a certainty!.


----------



## sequeena

Had a dig about earlier as AF was originally due tomorrow (but I OV'd 3 days early). Still got a lot of cm including white blobs but I could feel my cervix opening so that means it must be still be quite low... is that ok? Yes? No? AGH :wacko:

I'm off to the doctor tomorrow anyway so I will bombard him with questions but you know what it's like :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

ooohh walkers prawn cocktail crips...could eat my own bodyweights worth yum yum.

Hello ladies :howdy:

sorry this is long....

well gilz looks like i am following in your steps, but unfortunately had to take it a step further and make it all dramatic...

noticed old brown blood on wiping when popped to loo during a teaching. Nearly threw up seeing it. went back to lecture theatre sat there for like 40mins with head in a spin. Thought naw not doing this biting my lower lip fighting back tears.

left, starting with lower left sided abdominal pain on way home whilst driving. Ignored at first but had about 4-5 stabs like a knife that took my breath away. Thought hmm early pregnancy+ bleeding + one sided pain = potentially not good :nope: Pulled over and called GP -no appoints. Told her my worries and she said she would get a doc to call me back. He did later, told him the story and basically was admitted to gynae ward with ?ectopic. after internal nearly hit roof after she pressed on left side. Anyway had to wait morning for a scan. 

Staff on ward ignored me as they recognised me as a doc, so kept chatting about hols etc. Eventually one of docs asked them to so me to a room. Worse bit was that they shoved me straight in the room they put me in immediately after they told me there was no heartbeat after mmc in April, alone again. For a hour. OH coming after work but stuck in traffic. Took me right back to April, held it together for 3 mins or so then :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

a really sweet nurse came in eventually and said 'oh darling whats wrong' and gave me a big hug. Blubbed in her arms like a baby for way too long. Bless her.

Eventually saw a doc who is a fellow trainee that I know well. He was like 'we really need to do an internal...how do you feel about me doing it?' Nearly died. Said might be better if someone else could do it so he would be able to still look me in the eye every tuesday! Luckly his senior came. Kept in overnight...

eventually after sitting thinking everything ok one minute, doom the next got my scan which showed a <5 week gestational sac with yolk but no fetal pole. Fetal poles appear between 5-6 weeks so is prob too early to tell but scan means there is hope. Reassured me that MadCat was put back too so prob means we ov'd later than we thought.

asked what my serum HCG levels were (i was told they were doing them and would repeat in 48 to see if doubled). slightly snotty senior said - we.have.not.done.them.no.point.wait.til.after.scan.if.something.there.on.scan.we.that.is.enough.information. Yikes :shock::shock:

after told all good so far sat and :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: -again. nurse came in eventually and gave me another :hugs: dont know what would have done without her. think they gave me a side room as i am 'one of them' but unfortunately that means no-one comes in. no water. no cup of tea. no food. wandered out every now and then to reassure myself that wasnt only person in the hospital! Eventually someone realised i was in there and gave me some water. Luckily i got Oh to smuggle some food in :pizza:

So there is my ridicously dramatic transition from poppy seed to apple seed. Pain much better but still there a bit. Am constipated too so prob just need a great big c&%p. :blush::blush::blush::blush:

oh and its only one :thumbup:

btw - repeat scan in 3 weeks, fingers crossed. they kindly printed out my scan report for me, but it had my old due date from my last (rip) pregnancy:dohh: would have been 32 weeks today. humph


----------



## sequeena

Oh honey!!! :hugs: You poor thing :( Can't believe they were so rotten to you :growlmad: Thank God for that lovely nurse :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now x


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Oh honey!!! :hugs: You poor thing :( Can't believe they were so rotten to you :growlmad: Thank God for that lovely nurse :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now x

thanks hun, she had lost a babe at 5months 17 years ago and obviously still remembers how helpless you feel. She was lovely. Most were nice, it was just one of those unfortunate things when communicate goes a bit awry. They had to stick me in that room as there was nowhere else to go so none of it was someone else fault. Just not enough staff in an overrun underfunded hospital. And with all the cuts to come only gonna get worse...

Anyhoo..was reading about your (.)(.) - if lumps same on both sides likely just to be milk ducts etc just puffing out getting ready for :baby: mine are exactly like that too. if you get worried see yer doc as the girls have mentioned :flower::flower:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you :hugs: I'm not worried... more fascinated iykwim? I'm going to have to google pics of milk ducts now :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy! :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything is going to be ok for you! I won't say all those same things again as you've already read them and had a horrid frightening time. You don't say if you're still spotting/cramping? It could be any number of things adjusting causing it. How awful to have all the reminiscences of your loss but remember that every pregnancy is different and what happened then means nothing to what will happen now. I'll be thinking of you in your long horrible wait. But then, the closer you get to that next scan date the better it will be and the more likely to see a gorgeous little bean squiggling about there. Take heart.

Sequeena - I have nothing to offer about cervixes as I have never rummaged about mine to know what is/isn't normal at any stage of life! lol I would not worry about it though on principle!

I remembered as well that after catching up this morning I meant to mention boobs. I am big too (34E normally). I have no just about filled out the light stretch marks that appeared last time (only as silver, I never had red welts or anything) and I can only fit in my two best fitting bras which a little bubbling at the top now. Plunge bras are an amazing no as they give me 4 ginormous boobs. Dunno about lumps as they are too sore to touch but like Gilz (was it?) said if they are in both then most likely the development of your milk ducts. I was wearing F cup wired bras to the end (well to giving up work when I finally could give up all self respect and move permanently into soft cup nursing bras). The nursing bras I got were like a G or something (still 34) but they are so badly fitted. I have no idea how one can get a soft cup bra to fit a big pair of boobs as whatever size they are the boobs just mould into a big horizontal cylinder of flesh. I just fitted myself into whatever I didn't spill out of and made sure it sat right around my chest.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy hon I'm so sorry you've been having a rough time. I'm sure your wee bean will be ok. 

Just try to stay positive and get as much rest as you can :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks PeanutBean xx Mine are also sore to the touch but I must be sadistic or something, I keep poking and prodding just to make sure they're still sore :rolleyes: :haha:

I'm going to have to stop wearing wired bras I think. I've been contemplating it for a while as no matter what bra I wear they dig into me.


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine dig in too but I CAN'T wear a soft cup and be seen in public and they are so unsupportive I get terrible backache. I bought nursing vests from mothercare after the birth and they have a supportive inner bit and I find they are excellent to sleep in to help with sore boobs and good for lounging around the house in to give relief from diggy wires.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oh loopy! :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything is going to be ok for you! I won't say all those same things again as you've already read them and had a horrid frightening time. You don't say if you're still spotting/cramping? It could be any number of things adjusting causing it. How awful to have all the reminiscences of your loss but remember that every pregnancy is different and what happened then means nothing to what will happen now. I'll be thinking of you in your long horrible wait. But then, the closer you get to that next scan date the better it will be and the more likely to see a gorgeous little bean squiggling about there. Take heart.
> 
> Sequeena - I have nothing to offer about cervixes as I have never rummaged about mine to know what is/isn't normal at any stage of life! lol I would not worry about it though on principle!
> 
> I remembered as well that after catching up this morning I meant to mention boobs. I am big too (34E normally). I have no just about filled out the light stretch marks that appeared last time (only as silver, I never had red welts or anything) and I can only fit in my two best fitting bras which a little bubbling at the top now. Plunge bras are an amazing no as they give me 4 ginormous boobs. Dunno about lumps as they are too sore to touch but like Gilz (was it?) said if they are in both then most likely the development of your milk ducts. I was wearing F cup wired bras to the end (well to giving up work when I finally could give up all self respect and move permanently into soft cup nursing bras). The nursing bras I got were like a G or something (still 34) but they are so badly fitted. I have no idea how one can get a soft cup bra to fit a big pair of boobs as whatever size they are the boobs just mould into a big horizontal cylinder of flesh. I just fitted myself into whatever I didn't spill out of and made sure it sat right around my chest.

ta hunnies x

bleeding now stopped, lost some weird looking 'bits' i couldnt quite identify despite a decent rumage. christ wanted to get my bloody microscope out. was convinced was degraded tissue but as scan reasonably ok am just putting it out of my head. am trying to just focus on this bean now and try and relax. At least its still there :winkwink:

i know you had a terrible time with Byron (such a cute name) , am hoping you have a trouble-free pregnancy this time :flower: (not including all the :sick::sick::sick: cos you already have all that trouble!!)

my boobs are normally a B cup although doesnt really describe them adequately enough. more like a spaniels ears. use push-ups but the poor dear things lay like liners in the bottom :rofl::rofl:

i am gonna enjoy big porn star (.)(.) soooo much, even if they are too painful to touch!!


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Mine dig in too but I CAN'T wear a soft cup and be seen in public and they are so unsupportive I get terrible backache. I bought nursing vests from mothercare after the birth and they have a supportive inner bit and I find they are excellent to sleep in to help with sore boobs and good for lounging around the house in to give relief from diggy wires.

What about those sports type bras? I wonder if they're any use...


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy you just described my boobs :haha:

I put on 3stone about 8years ago in a bad relationship. Woke up one day decided I'd take my self respect back thanks and lost the weight. When I got back to my normal weight my boobs deflated to a 34B or a 36A and without push up assistance they sort of just flop about. So not attractive. 

I'm so not a vain person but honestly if the surgery didn't scare me senseless I'd get them fixed.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh Loopy you just described my boobs :haha:
> 
> I put on 3stone about 8years ago in a bad relationship. Woke up one day decided I'd take my self respect back thanks and lost the weight. When I got back to my normal weight my boobs deflated to a 34B or a 36A and without push up assistance they sort of just flop about. So not attractive.
> 
> I'm so not a vain person but honestly if the surgery didn't scare me senseless I'd get them fixed.

me too. if i could be promised nothing would go wrong would do it in a heartbeat. but no-one ever will so am resigned to these. also have lumpy boobs anyway so i keep a close eye on them and dont want big ole cahoonas sitting on top so cant feel anything abnormal.

am lucky enough to have an OH that pretends i have the most beautiful (.)(.) in the world which is lovely and makes me feel wonderful and sexy to him and thats good enough for me :lol::lol:

congrats on losing the weight, that is the important thing. you will be happier and healthier for your little bubs and also good with your renal history -hell we can always roll em up and make little balls outta them - will at least look ok clothed!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh totally they are just boobs at the end of the day. 

Would happily have boobs done to my knees in exchange for a healthy bean, I'm sure you would too.


----------



## vbaby3

Loopy god love you,so sorry you're going thru all this,but what they saw was good for your dates,and its not ectopic so try to think positively.
I had similar with my 1st baby,severe pain in left side at 5 wks.They couldn't see anything that scan,only that my hcg was increasing did i hold any hope!
had another scan at 6.5 wks and there was still nothing,finally saw a sac at 8 wks,and didn't see the heartbeat til 9!
They thought I must be completely out with my dates,but by my 12wks scan by my dates lil bean had caught up and was bang on 12 wks!
He must've took a huge growthspurt or something!
It was the longest few wks of my life,so know this 3 wk wait is gonna be hard.At least the spotting has stopped,and the sac is in the right place so focus on this.xxxxxxx

I have huge boobs too,36e,and the mothercare softcup bras hold my boobs just fine and they're soooo comfy,i've been in them since about wk 7!!

As for me,spotting stopped again last night and have had none today.Had nice reassuring chat with my gp yest,she said at the end of the day what will be will be,and there's always the threat of mc when there's spotting and cramping,but the fact that the scan showed baby was perfect,and bang on size for my dates was very promising.
So hoping the spotting stays away now and i can relax a bit.

I've my scan on the 2nd oct so just over a wk til I see bean again so at least I don't have too long to wait.

Read back some of the posts,there was loads!!
To all the ladies that were hoping for nausea and got it yay!!!
Yay for pregnancy symptoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gilz has your spotting stopped completely now?hope it has.x

Chat tom,have to get my kiddies into the bath now.x


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Loopy god love you,so sorry you're going thru all this,but what they saw was good for your dates,and its not ectopic so try to think positively.
> I had similar with my 1st baby,severe pain in left side at 5 wks.They couldn't see anything that scan,only that my hcg was increasing did i hold any hope!
> had another scan at 6.5 wks and there was still nothing,finally saw a sac at 8 wks,and didn't see the heartbeat til 9!
> They thought I must be completely out with my dates,but by my 12wks scan by my dates lil bean had caught up and was bang on 12 wks!
> He must've took a huge growthspurt or something!
> It was the longest few wks of my life,so know this 3 wk wait is gonna be hard.At least the spotting has stopped,and the sac is in the right place so focus on this.xxxxxxx
> 
> I have huge boobs too,36e,and the mothercare softcup bras hold my boobs just fine and they're soooo comfy,i've been in them since about wk 7!!
> 
> As for me,spotting stopped again last night and have had none today.Had nice reassuring chat with my gp yest,she said at the end of the day what will be will be,and there's always the threat of mc when there's spotting and cramping,but the fact that the scan showed baby was perfect,and bang on size for my dates was very promising.
> So hoping the spotting stays away now and i can relax a bit.
> 
> I've my scan on the 2nd oct so just over a wk til I see bean again so at least I don't have too long to wait.
> 
> Read back some of the posts,there was loads!!
> To all the ladies that were hoping for nausea and got it yay!!!
> Yay for pregnancy symptoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> gilz has your spotting stopped completely now?hope it has.x
> 
> Chat tom,have to get my kiddies into the bath now.x

vbaby - ta hun am feeling positive today x keeping fingers crossed your spotting stays away :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

I wear sports bras, and have done for a lone time now, theyre the only ones i find comforatable, that dont dig in to me, and i dont fall out of either (unlike some of the more fancy ones). Well, im just starting to spill out of the ones i have now!.

Im starting to get a bit of pressure in my uterus area now, bit like being bloated but not in my tummy but further down, by looking, and feeling there doesnt seem like theres much more room left right down there anymore!


----------



## PeanutBean

sequeena said:


> What about those sports type bras? I wonder if they're any use...

Given that I spent my time wishing for a wired sports bra (now available though I now do no sports!) I suspect they'd be no good for me. vbaby I ordered a pretty Mothercare soft cup with shaped cups hoping that would help but the sizes were so out for me. I only wear Panache superbra, nothing else ever fits right. But you could give it a go. I buy from undercoverexperience.co.uk and fig leaves is well priced too. You could order one and see how it is and send it back if no good.

Thank you loopy, what a love.

On the thin boobs thing, worry not as after a pregnancy they are like that for everyone! lol You maybe got there a little before us! It might be that your cup sizes don't really increase and that you fill out what you have, like I've done so far. Post-BF I was very disappointed to discover that my new boobs spilled out the middle of plunge bras where they used to sit with a lovely plump cleavage!

Just collected the boy from nursery and eaten a bagel. He's watching Chuggington and having a snack. It's so autumnal out. I am usually sad to see summer go but I've got this maternal cosy sort of feeling going on. Quite looking forward to the winter wind down, if not the dog walking.


----------



## loopylollipop

mmm I love autumn. love the changes in the colour of the leaves and going on long lovely walks.

am really pleased am going to be pregnant throught the winter and spring, was sooooo hot went i went post due with my DS (summer baby).

and i could now walk to work at a push if it snows too badly.


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby - my spotting has stopped competely for just now thankfully, I'm hoping it stays that way. Glad your spotting has stopped too fx'd things will turn out perfectly for you, Loopy and me. 

Peanut - I'm dreading walking the dog if we get snow last year this winter. I'm ridiculously clumsy and can fall over fresh air. Pregnancy and falling over not a great combination I think :blush:


----------



## sequeena

OH will have to walk the dogs once the snow hits. I am hypermobile and the ice/snow will cause me to dislocate my knees. It'll be way too dangerous.

I'll be relegated to walking the smallest of the bunch soon enough :( Sky my German Shepherd is still in the hyper stage (she's almost 2) and my Mastiff, whilst only just turned 1 and isn't hyper on lead she is thigh high and weighs over 100lbs. If she is startled (likely) I've no chance.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Sequeena I've just got a beagle so he's not that big. I need to walk him as my OH works away from home and is only back 2days out of 14.


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow Sequeena I've just got a beagle so he's not that big. I need to walk him as my OH works away from home and is only back 2days out of 14.

Ah bless! I think a beagle is about the same size as my old girl (nearly 14). She's a collie/terrier rescue :D and too old to run me off my feet LOL

I tend to do most of the walking because my OH works nights but I've told him he'll need to do it. He's ok with it though :D


----------



## loopylollipop

aww loved reading about your dogs :thumbup: 
would love one but sooooo allergic....

mind you I have a siamese who is like a baby, OH is quite concerned how he will react to :baby:, he is very clingy and never off me - even in the toilet:wacko:, lays over my shoulder like a baby. he is currently feeling very sorry for himself wearing one off those upside lampshades over his head to stop him scratting his newly operated tail. he looks hilarous. when outside he creeps really close to the ground - think he is proper ashamed being seen out in the hood like that :rofl::rofl:


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> aww loved reading about your dogs :thumbup:
> would love one but sooooo allergic....
> 
> mind you I have a siamese who is like a baby, OH is quite concerned how he will react to :baby:, he is very clingy and never off me - even in the toilet:wacko:, lays over my shoulder like a baby. he is currently feeling very sorry for himself wearing one off those upside lampshades over his head to stop him scratting his newly operated tail. he looks hilarous. when outside he creeps really close to the ground - think he is proper ashamed being seen out in the hood like that :rofl::rofl:

Ah bless he sounds like my Cassie (the girlie in my avatar). OH thinks we're crazy having a kid with 3 dogs and 4 cats pmsl :haha:

Poor baby maybe he'll start a trend :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

loopylollipop said:


> mmm I love autumn. love the changes in the colour of the leaves and going on long lovely walks.
> 
> am really pleased am going to be pregnant throught the winter and spring, was sooooo hot went i went post due with my DS (summer baby).
> 
> and i could now walk to work at a push if it snows too badly.

We've all timed it perfectly!!
I had 1 baby in august and 1 in early oct so I was heavily pregnant during the summer with both,and it was torture!!!!!
Especially with my 1st,it was 2006 and the best summer we'd had in years.
Really looking forward to havin a snugly winter pregnancy,our lil beans will keep us nice and warm too,while everyone else is freezing!


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> aww loved reading about your dogs :thumbup:
> would love one but sooooo allergic....
> 
> mind you I have a siamese who is like a baby, OH is quite concerned how he will react to :baby:, he is very clingy and never off me - even in the toilet:wacko:, lays over my shoulder like a baby. he is currently feeling very sorry for himself wearing one off those upside lampshades over his head to stop him scratting his newly operated tail. he looks hilarous. when outside he creeps really close to the ground - think he is proper ashamed being seen out in the hood like that :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ah bless he sounds like my Cassie (the girlie in my avatar). OH thinks we're crazy having a kid with 3 dogs and 4 cats pmsl :haha:
> 
> Poor baby maybe he'll start a trend :haha:Click to expand...

she is so cute!! i had a lovely white moggie who used to travel everywhere with me. 

keep trying to get a decent pic of my alfie but he isnt photogenic at all. he has pale blue eyes and massive pupils so gets a terrible red reflex and looks like a devil animal. he also looks like he has stuck his head in a car exhaust and it has backfired x but he is the best pet ever


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> mmm I love autumn. love the changes in the colour of the leaves and going on long lovely walks.
> 
> am really pleased am going to be pregnant throught the winter and spring, was sooooo hot went i went post due with my DS (summer baby).
> 
> and i could now walk to work at a push if it snows too badly.
> 
> We've all timed it perfectly!!
> I had 1 baby in august and 1 in early oct so I was heavily pregnant during the summer with both,and it was torture!!!!!
> Especially with my 1st,it was 2006 and the best summer we'd had in years.
> Really looking forward to havin a snugly winter pregnancy,our lil beans will keep us nice and warm too,while everyone else is freezing!Click to expand...

ooh that sounds wonderful..forgot about the extra heat! having lovely thoughts of snuggling in front of roaring fires with a lovely bump..ahhhhhh


oh forgot- AND we get the summer off yay yay yay


----------



## PeanutBean

Your pets all sound lovely! We lost our old dog last autumn, it was awful. But we still have Jess. We think she's a Staffordshire/lab cross but she's a rescue dog so we don't know for sure. She's lab sized but more slim, brindle coloured with a broad staffieness about her muzzle. She is absolutely the best dog in the whole world, far superior to almost any I've known, especially considering how hard her early life was. She was terrified of men when we got her.

Gilz I too fall easily. I am terrified of snow and ice. Byron was born in Nov and it froze the day after for weeks. I had to walk both dogs with Byron in a babybjorn carrier and was petrified of slipping. I did once get bowled over my some idiot's dog one time, I was pretty cross, but fortunately I managed to catch myself. It is scary but needs must. The dogs were good, bemused as to why we were going at pin steps but I was so slow they just fell in line!

I forgot to say before vbaby, so glad your spotting has stopped too. We are the thread of spotters!


----------



## loopylollipop

I forgot to say before vbaby, so glad your spotting has stopped too. We are the thread of spotters![/QUOTE]

I was thinking that earlier Peanut, but it is nice to be able to share it with others who have been through it whatever the outcome. But we are also are from a thread of lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp: so we are a lucky thread too :happydance:

just commented on a thread where a couple are getting married and the husband wants to use his old wedding ring he had with ex wife because he 'likes it and it cost him £800'! WTFF?????????????!!!!!

I said i would rip his head off and s*$t down the hole. Period.

Sorry you lost you dog Peanut :cry:. my cat got killed by a dog. didnt know what to do and ended up going out to get a chocolate point siamese as my DS had fallen in love with one in a cat rescue home but didnt get cos we still had ours at the time. thought getting one like the one he loved would make it easier to tell him, and it did i think.

speaking of lovely animals, where is Bids?? Is she away??


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> she is so cute!! i had a lovely white moggie who used to travel everywhere with me.
> 
> keep trying to get a decent pic of my alfie but he isnt photogenic at all. he has pale blue eyes and massive pupils so gets a terrible red reflex and looks like a devil animal. he also looks like he has stuck his head in a car exhaust and it has backfired x but he is the best pet ever

Cassie is like that at times as she's bi-eyed. Luckily my other 2 whites have green eyes. Actually Cotton has green eyes but not sure about Gwyn... his are more orange at the minute :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> she is so cute!! i had a lovely white moggie who used to travel everywhere with me.
> 
> keep trying to get a decent pic of my alfie but he isnt photogenic at all. he has pale blue eyes and massive pupils so gets a terrible red reflex and looks like a devil animal. he also looks like he has stuck his head in a car exhaust and it has backfired x but he is the best pet ever
> 
> Cassie is like that at times as she's bi-eyed. Luckily my other 2 whites have green eyes. Actually Cotton has green eyes but not sure about Gwyn... his are more orange at the minute :haha:Click to expand...

Jasmine my white one had amber coloured with a green rim around the pupil, very pretty. I took her in as the vet said she was deaf and no-one would rehome her and she was in foster care. However i noticed that she gradually got hearing back and was eventually fine. my theory was that she was found wandering around bonfire night, and that the fireworks may had spooked her and caused temporary deafness. would have loved her either way x


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> she is so cute!! i had a lovely white moggie who used to travel everywhere with me.
> 
> keep trying to get a decent pic of my alfie but he isnt photogenic at all. he has pale blue eyes and massive pupils so gets a terrible red reflex and looks like a devil animal. he also looks like he has stuck his head in a car exhaust and it has backfired x but he is the best pet ever
> 
> Cassie is like that at times as she's bi-eyed. Luckily my other 2 whites have green eyes. Actually Cotton has green eyes but not sure about Gwyn... his are more orange at the minute :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Jasmine my white one had amber coloured with a green rim around the pupil, very pretty. I took her in as the vet said she was deaf and no-one would rehome her and she was in foster care. However i noticed that she gradually got hearing back and was eventually fine. my theory was that she was found wandering around bonfire night, and that the fireworks may had spooked her and caused temporary deafness. would have loved her either way xClick to expand...

Wow what luck for her!! I expect Cassie to be deaf as she's pure white and bi eyed. I kept a close eye on her from birth but she's completely fine! As were the other 3 whites from the litter (they have grey markings like their mum did as a kitten but they'll disappear in about a years time).


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> she is so cute!! i had a lovely white moggie who used to travel everywhere with me.
> 
> keep trying to get a decent pic of my alfie but he isnt photogenic at all. he has pale blue eyes and massive pupils so gets a terrible red reflex and looks like a devil animal. he also looks like he has stuck his head in a car exhaust and it has backfired x but he is the best pet ever
> 
> Cassie is like that at times as she's bi-eyed. Luckily my other 2 whites have green eyes. Actually Cotton has green eyes but not sure about Gwyn... his are more orange at the minute :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Jasmine my white one had amber coloured with a green rim around the pupil, very pretty. I took her in as the vet said she was deaf and no-one would rehome her and she was in foster care. However i noticed that she gradually got hearing back and was eventually fine. my theory was that she was found wandering around bonfire night, and that the fireworks may had spooked her and caused temporary deafness. would have loved her either way xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow what luck for her!! I expect Cassie to be deaf as she's pure white and bi eyed. I kept a close eye on her from birth but she's completely fine! As were the other 3 whites from the litter (they have grey markings like their mum did as a kitten but they'll disappear in about a years time).Click to expand...

the only problem with white is that ya cant hide the hairs!

oh they sound gorgeous. must admit never seen a bi-eyed white one before she is special!


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> the only problem with white is that ya cant hide the hairs!
> 
> oh they sound gorgeous. must admit never seen a bi-eyed white one before she is special!

I have been wishing for her for years :blush: I just got very lucky when Cotton gave birth to her :happydance: Nemo is the odd one out though he's mostly black white white paws and a white underneath :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids often seems to disappear for long stretches, work maybe?

I feel sick. No, surely not! I hear you cry! DH is doing mr some seasoned roasties which will be done shortly - he worked late tonight. I've fancied them for a few days do I hope I can eat them!

It was awful losing our dog. We found him I think 5 years ago now, he was an absolute wreck. I've never ever seen such a frightened, deformed, abused dog in my life. Turned out he had an owner who'd had him 2 weeks after buying him from a farmer who advertised in a paper! His gums were septic, he was starving thin, he was full of arthritis. It was all so awful. For moths he pooed and weed in the house. He chewed clothes. He was afraid of the wind, plastic begs, a newspaper hanging just slightly over the edge of the table! But we loved and nurtured him and spent a fortune at the vets for his teeth and arthritis. And he became the happiest most grateful dog I've ever known. So we didn't have him many years, we think he was about 12 or 13 when he died. Hexwas a black lab so that's a good age anyway but when considering the state of his health too.

He went I to decline when I was pregnant. He lost proper bowl control and tended to go at night in the bedroom, that was a delight. His legs became so bad they despite the anti-inflammatories and supplements we had to carry him up the stairs and eventually down too. By the time Byron was born we just had to leave the dogs shut on one floor as it wasn't possible to manage Ebin - we got stair gates really early! Ebin was a bit upset by Byron too. Then he took a terrible turn for the worse, was organs failure I guess. He had that peak that dying people and animals have. DH had 2 weeks off work and Ebin got lots of attention then he died soon after. Waited all day for my DH to get home from a late shift. We were going to take him to the vet next day to end it he was in such a bad way but that was all he'd been waiting for. He was gone in the morning. He was always DH's dog really. :cry: So now I've worked myself into floods of tears I only hope you're not all in the same predicament! Lol

My roasties just arrived. :D


----------



## sequeena

Just adding a pic, saves me trying to describe them all!

Left to right: Cassie, Lacey, Casper, Gwyn, Nemo and mummy Cotton
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs296.snc4/41155_1585557004011_1388356992_1529225_5162261_n.jpg

Only Nemo is long haired :D I've kept Cassie, Gwyn and Nemo :) My mum has Casper and a good friend has Lacey.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Bids often seems to disappear for long stretches, work maybe?
> 
> I feel sick. No, surely not! I hear you cry! DH is doing mr some seasoned roasties which will be done shortly - he worked late tonight. I've fancied them for a few days do I hope I can eat them!
> 
> It was awful losing our dog. We found him I think 5 years ago now, he was an absolute wreck. I've never ever seen such a frightened, deformed, abused dog in my life. Turned out he had an owner who'd had him 2 weeks after buying him from a farmer who advertised in a paper! His gums were septic, he was starving thin, he was full of arthritis. It was all so awful. For moths he pooed and weed in the house. He chewed clothes. He was afraid of the wind, plastic begs, a newspaper hanging just slightly over the edge of the table! But we loved and nurtured him and spent a fortune at the vets for his teeth and arthritis. And he became the happiest most grateful dog I've ever known. So we didn't have him many years, we think he was about 12 or 13 when he died. Hexwas a black lab so that's a good age anyway but when considering the state of his health too.
> 
> He went I to decline when I was pregnant. He lost proper bowl control and tended to go at night in the bedroom, that was a delight. His legs became so bad they despite the anti-inflammatories and supplements we had to carry him up the stairs and eventually down too. By the time Byron was born we just had to leave the dogs shut on one floor as it wasn't possible to manage Ebin - we got stair gates really early! Ebin was a bit upset by Byron too. Then he took a terrible turn for the worse, was organs failure I guess. He had that peak that dying people and animals have. DH had 2 weeks off work and Ebin got lots of attention then he died soon after. Waited all day for my DH to get home from a late shift. We were going to take him to the vet next day to end it he was in such a bad way but that was all he'd been waiting for. He was gone in the morning. He was always DH's dog really. :cry: So now I've worked myself into floods of tears I only hope you're not all in the same predicament! Lol
> 
> My roasties just arrived. :D

Oh honey I am so very sorry :cry: God bless you for taking him in, Our Candy was in a state too when Sean adopted her and Cotton was riddled with fleas and underweight as a kitten when I rescued her from her 'breeder' :growlmad: :cry:

My German Shepherd is black and I came across a picture of a severely underweight black GSD the other day. I won't post the picture as it is severely shocking but I just lost it, I couldn't stop imagining it could have been my girl :cry:

Next Saturday (Octber 3rd) I am doing the annual Waggy Walk for Dogs Trust with 2 of my friends. We've raised just over £62 so far and we're hoping to get to £100 (still waiting for some donations to come in)


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Bids often seems to disappear for long stretches, work maybe?
> 
> I feel sick. No, surely not! I hear you cry! DH is doing mr some seasoned roasties which will be done shortly - he worked late tonight. I've fancied them for a few days do I hope I can eat them!
> 
> It was awful losing our dog. We found him I think 5 years ago now, he was an absolute wreck. I've never ever seen such a frightened, deformed, abused dog in my life. Turned out he had an owner who'd had him 2 weeks after buying him from a farmer who advertised in a paper! His gums were septic, he was starving thin, he was full of arthritis. It was all so awful. For moths he pooed and weed in the house. He chewed clothes. He was afraid of the wind, plastic begs, a newspaper hanging just slightly over the edge of the table! But we loved and nurtured him and spent a fortune at the vets for his teeth and arthritis. And he became the happiest most grateful dog I've ever known. So we didn't have him many years, we think he was about 12 or 13 when he died. Hexwas a black lab so that's a good age anyway but when considering the state of his health too.
> 
> He went I to decline when I was pregnant. He lost proper bowl control and tended to go at night in the bedroom, that was a delight. His legs became so bad they despite the anti-inflammatories and supplements we had to carry him up the stairs and eventually down too. By the time Byron was born we just had to leave the dogs shut on one floor as it wasn't possible to manage Ebin - we got stair gates really early! Ebin was a bit upset by Byron too. Then he took a terrible turn for the worse, was organs failure I guess. He had that peak that dying people and animals have. DH had 2 weeks off work and Ebin got lots of attention then he died soon after. Waited all day for my DH to get home from a late shift. We were going to take him to the vet next day to end it he was in such a bad way but that was all he'd been waiting for. He was gone in the morning. He was always DH's dog really. :cry: So now I've worked myself into floods of tears I only hope you're not all in the same predicament! Lol
> 
> My roasties just arrived. :D

Oh Peanut I cant stop sobbing!

Oh it was so sad but so beautiful at the same time. He was so lucky to have your family, and visa versa. What a wonderful life you gave him after such a terrible start. some of these animals never recover and make nervy snappy pets but he turned out wonderfully with you and your families love and nuturing. 

I still miss my Jasmine, a nasty dog got her and shook her to pieces. I looked out the window after I heard a noise outside to see her lifeless body lying on the grass. I have made her go out that night, she was deliberating at the door as there were a few specks of rain and i pushed her bum and said 'dont let the rain bother you !'. how i regret that push. we had only just got her back after she got lost for 2 months. turned out she was only down the road, a vet picked her up twice and only bothered scanning her chip the second time. She was fostered and kept running away, I think trying to get back home. Will never forget the day i got the call, burst through the door of the vets blubbing. They had to give me a cup of tea before they brought her through! We had missed her so much, made posters and everything. You wonder sometimes whether its worth it but the rewards are so immense :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Just adding a pic, saves me trying to describe them all!
> 
> Left to right: Cassie, Lacey, Casper, Gwyn, Nemo and mummy Cotton
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs296.snc4/41155_1585557004011_1388356992_1529225_5162261_n.jpg
> 
> Only Nemo is long haired :D I've kept Cassie, Gwyn and Nemo :) My mum has Casper and a good friend has Lacey.

oh they are precious!!!


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Just adding a pic, saves me trying to describe them all!
> 
> Left to right: Cassie, Lacey, Casper, Gwyn, Nemo and mummy Cotton
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs296.snc4/41155_1585557004011_1388356992_1529225_5162261_n.jpg
> 
> Only Nemo is long haired :D I've kept Cassie, Gwyn and Nemo :) My mum has Casper and a good friend has Lacey.
> 
> oh they are precious!!!Click to expand...

They are lovely and I miss having the other 2 with me. They were an unexpected and at first unwanted surprise but I wouldn't be without them :) I was there for the birth, stayed up with them, fed them extra milk so Cotton could have a breather etc. It's been a pleasure helping to raise them and I can't believe they're 14 weeks old :D

Woops, I'm off. OH says we have to get up early (wheeee!) so off I go! Night all xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy I'm sorry I made you cry but now I'm crying for your cat too! Poor mite. You mustn't blame yourself. How awful... :cry: Bad bad owner to allow a dog to behave that way. Pretty much always the owner in my opinion. Even a dog with a dodgy disposition will be ok living in the right and careful conditions. I grew up with cats and dogs but DH is really allergic to cats. We lost my cat when we'd only had her 6 months. She was poisoned. We'll never know how but it was so awful.

Ebin was the hardest work a dog could be. We couldn't do it now we have children and I think most would've had him put down from the start.

You've reminded me sequeena that we were going to get membership to dogs trust and now I can't remember if I got round to it or not. We tried to get a second dog from the trust while I was on mat leave but with a baby it's pretty much impossible for any reputable homes to give them out. I will only ever have rescue dogs though.

I'm sorry for pouring out my sad story and making everyone cry! I don't know where it came from! Bloody hormones! Maybe my subconscious knows it's the anniversary about now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thought I'd edit to something useful. Sequeena your cats are gorgeous!


----------



## loopylollipop

here is my boy now...
 



Attached Files:







tan phone 083.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooohh have i missed a kittie thread this evening?, will have to put my pics up tomorrow.

Bids is off work this week and probably not glued to her PC, think shes busy helping her DH replace their kitchen too, and maybe just having a break from B&B too i suspect!


----------



## PeanutBean

What a beautiful face your boy has loopy!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> What a beautiful face your boy has loopy!

thanks he is lovely. Took him over to my moms one day, and this guy was talking to her saying that he had seen the ugliest skinnest strangest looking cat he had ever seen. Then he pointed and shouted 'thats the thing there' and there was my poor boy :haha: they arent everyones cuppa but he is the softest thing alive. Like i said, he hasnt been brought up with babies so will have to see how that one goes!

DS loves huskies, and was showing me some on youtube. Found one video of a husky howling every time the little baby cried. The baby stopped crying for a minute , and when starte again the dog started resumed. He basically sang the baby to sleep it was so cute :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Good it sounds like Bids is going to be having a nice, albeit busy time.

Thanks for sharing Peanut, a good cry does you wonders sometimes. It is also nice to remember our lost ones. It bring many a happy memory as well as the sad ones.

Thanks for tonight ladies it has really taken my mind off the stressful last 24 hours. No more bleeding since or pain so hopefully got a reprive. Not too worried about the 3ww now have a reasonable scan to hang my hat on.

night night :kiss::kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Night loopy. I'm glad you've enjoyed the chat and it's helped take your mind off things. I'm off to bed too. It's late late late!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Night loopy. I'm glad you've enjoyed the chat and it's helped take your mind off things. I'm off to bed too. It's late late late!

it sure is. taking day off tomorrow too for a bit of R&R. BnB stops me getting up and cleaning so has been a good diversion today!

MatCat, will look forward to your piccies x


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Thought I'd edit to something useful. Sequeena your cats are gorgeous!

Aw thank you Peanut :) I really love them all but my pride and joy is my German Shepherd :blush: She's from working lines (parents work a farm) but because she is black nobody wanted her :( She's turned out to be the most loving, obedient and craziest dog I've ever owned!



loopylollipop said:


> here is my boy now...

Oh he's goooorgeous! Before I moved to the house I'm in now my neighbour had 2 siamese cats. Lovely!

AFM if I'd OV'd as normal AF would have been due today... she's not here thank god and I'm constipated which is GOOD. However it's only just gone 7am so she's got all day :( I'm ringing my doctor at 8am and hopefully I'll get an appointment for 9am xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow i go to bed and you lot all start posting pictures of your pets.

Well here's some of mine too :haha:

Beau when he was 8 weeks lying on my leg

Beau chilling on his pillow and Rogue who was our little bitch, sadly we lost her 11days before her first birthday due to hip displacia which is so rare in beagles. Beau has now been sternly warned that he is never allowed to die :blush:

Back to the pregnancy related chat, felt really :sick: this morning, but no biscuits or crackers in the house!! Had to drive to work thinking happy thoughts to calm the nausea. Feel a bit better now i've had my hot chocolate though :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Beau.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









Beau 2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









Rogue 01 (Medium).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sequeena

Aw beau is lovely, sorry you're sick hun :(

Here are my other 3

Candy - 13
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs211.ash2/47421_1605477542012_1388356992_1583832_7654859_n.jpg

Sky - 22 months
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs352.snc3/29229_1491691817440_1388356992_1281726_7555140_n.jpg

Luna - 15 months
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs615.snc4/59507_1632988909779_1388356992_1643493_7713120_n.jpg


----------



## gilz82

Awwww they are lovely Sequeena. We'd both really love an german shepherd or an alsatian but they are so hard to get without hip problems these days because of a lot of irresponsible breeders.

It would break my heart to have to go through the hip problems again with another dog. Once the baby is born and a little older we'd love to get a Hungarian Visla so think that maybe our next dog.


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Awwww they are lovely Sequeena. We'd both really love an german shepherd or an alsatian but they are so hard to get without hip problems these days because of a lot of irresponsible breeders.
> 
> It would break my heart to have to go through the hip problems again with another dog. Once the baby is born and a little older we'd love to get a Hungarian Visla so think that maybe our next dog.

GSD/Alsation are the same breed hun just different names xx Sadly the GSD is one of the most popular breeds in the world and they've been shockingly ruined by a lot of breeders :(

I have vizlas in my street :D A lovely man is the breeder and he bred his bitch to the vizla that won best in show at Crufts this year! :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

So are you excited about phoning the Drs this morning and getting things organised like the midwife etc?


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> So are you excited about phoning the Drs this morning and getting things organised like the midwife etc?

I hope so! I would really like a blood test just to be sure but will see what happens when I get there :D


----------



## gilz82

With your history hopefully the Dr will be really helpful.

I have to admit that when went to the Drs all he said was are you happy? and then we'll refer you straight to the hospital because of your kidney problems. I'm was in and out in about 3 minutes.


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> With your history hopefully the Dr will be really helpful.
> 
> I have to admit that when went to the Drs all he said was are you happy? and then we'll refer you straight to the hospital because of your kidney problems. I'm was in and out in about 3 minutes.

Oh really?? Did you take your test in or anything?

It's at 9:20am I'm soooo nevous!!


----------



## gilz82

Nope they said that home pregnancy tests are so accurate these days that they don't retest you at the surgery.

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Gorgeous pets! Will maybe put up some pics later when I'm on the computer. DH spent the night on byron's floor so I had the bed to myself. It kept Byron in bed though. I was up twice urgently needing a pee. Byron's in a right grump today. Between that and the shopping coming dunno how much work I'm going to get done! Feeling sick sick sick. Hope you don't get too bad gilz.


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Nope they said that home pregnancy tests are so accurate these days that they don't retest you at the surgery.
> 
> xx

Aw that's brilliant :D Do you think I'll be too cheeky in trying to push for a blood test? I suppose AF not being here is a good sign (and of course my tests) but I can't stop worrying.



PeanutBean said:


> Morning all. Gorgeous pets! Will maybe put up some pics later when I'm on the computer. DH spent the night on byron's floor so I had the bed to myself. It kept Byron in bed though. I was up twice urgently needing a pee. Byron's in a right grump today. Between that and the shopping coming dunno how much work I'm going to get done! Feeling sick sick sick. Hope you don't get too bad gilz.

Aw bless, I can't wait for my OH to go back to work so I get the bed to myself :haha:


----------



## gilz82

I'm ok now Peanut, just need to get a wee biscuit or something when the cafe at my work opens.

Hope you feel better soon, and at least you have tacos to look forward to today!


----------



## gilz82

sequeena said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Nope they said that home pregnancy tests are so accurate these days that they don't retest you at the surgery.
> 
> xx
> 
> Aw that's brilliant :D Do you think I'll be too cheeky in trying to push for a blood test? I suppose AF not being here is a good sign (and of course my tests) but I can't stop worrying.Click to expand...

I think if you explain that you've already had two losses then you'll probably be treated differently. You'd maybe be offered blood tests as rountine due to that. It seems to be different here for us in the UK to the USA, loads of the american girls talk about getting blood tests every five minutes it seems. As much as i hate getting blood taken i'd be interested to know what the results would be...

I know when i see the midwife i get bloods taken but i don't know if hcg levels are even one of the things that will be checked.


----------



## PeanutBean

lol that you remembered that Gilz. I made DH promise we can have them today! Hope I can stomach them...


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> lol that you remembered that Gilz. I made DH promise we can have them today! Hope I can stomach them...

I have a weird memory like that, remember completely inconsequential info and forget all the important stuff :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!

sorry to hear your so sicky peanut bean, thats truely horrible.

I woke up with this weird thing again, gagging and thought something was going to come out, i didnt feel sick though, twice thats happened, DH thinks my body is trained not to be sick after all this time though but sometimes the gagging breaks though.

I was up at 3am too going to the loo!.

these are my two babies 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs095.snc3/16239_206215731808_637601808_3521055_5649294_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs429.snc3/24723_398122326808_637601808_4374695_6575714_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs068.snc4/34771_426446341808_637601808_5105609_7675764_n.jpg

both rescue cats, had one 1st, and decided our pet needed a pet!. one just follows the other around all day crying!, pulls his toys all around the house like a dog!


----------



## PeanutBean

Cuties madcat!

I gag all the time with nothing coming out, I guess it's normal. Kind of!


----------



## gilz82

Aww so cute Madcat. I'm not really a cat person, definitely more a dog person, but all you girls cats are lovely!

Not so good about the gagging or peeing though, i also had to get up about 2ish to pee, seriously hope it's not the begining of things to come as i hate getting out of bed in the midde of the night!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH you gag too. i thought it was me being weird because perhaps i dont let my self be sick, oh well, kinda normal. anyway i got up and ate some biscuits, put the tv on, let the biscuits go down, and had a light snooze again.

Well, i love dogs too, but im terribly allergic to them, within 5 mins i have full blown flu symptoms, i get in a right state, and then it starts to affect my asthma too. Id love to give my mum in laws dogs a great big fuss but i just cant, i know i'll be paying for it later!.


----------



## loopylollipop

your pets are all so adorable!

Wow sequeena, you got your hands full girl!! And baby too! Will keep ya busy but lots of fun i am sure :thumbup:

Gilz, we were looking at vizlas, but we wont every get a dog. Have pined for one since a little girl, used to go through books picking which one i would have. The first one i dreamed of was a beagle. Like MadCat both our allergies would make it impossible. I still struggle with the cat.

On the bloods thing, they really dont do HCGs. They refused to do mine even when they thought i was having an ectopic. One off measurements dont mean anything, you need to monitor to see whether its doubling or not. The midwives certainly dont do it. I dont know why its used so much in the USA, and so little here. I have only ever requested them once as an A&E doctor as there was doubt as to whether someone was pregnant and needed to know to plan further management. It was an unusual and complicated case so we did it then.

I looked up what mine should be on Google from my hospital bed :blush: and the 'normal' range for 5 weeks was between 18 - 7000. Thats a ridiculously HUGE range of normal! That why as a one off its pointless.

Oh Peanut sorry you are sick. Hope you find something that helps you get through it x


----------



## gilz82

I suppose that does make sense Loopy, as a off of test it'd be stupid.

It is weird that they are really tracked in the US but we don't seem to bother with them here.

Do you have a date for your checkup scan yet hon?


----------



## PeanutBean

Well it doesn't make any difference what our HCG is really does it? I mean once it's known we're pregnant and with the ranges being so vast a single test wouldn't mean anything and it wouldn't change the outcome to know it so I guess in the UK we don't bother with the unnecessary expense. Remember in the US people are paying for their care so I often think that they get offered things unnecessarily to justify the cost, iykwim.

I'm doing very badly at getting any work done today and Byron is in the clingiest whingiest mood ever. I just want to go to sleep.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I suppose that does make sense Loopy, as a off of test it'd be stupid.
> 
> It is weird that they are really tracked in the US but we don't seem to bother with them here.
> 
> Do you have a date for your checkup scan yet hon?

14th Oct, which is the exact date I had already booked for my private scan. At least this scare has saved me £80!

maybe they do these blood tests more in the USA as they do every possible things they can so the doctors can claim more off the insurance?. I do believe the bloods are useful to monitor difficult or threatened pregnancy. In healthy ones progressing well there isnt any point.

How are you feeling gilz, those symptoms coming on nicely? Sounded like they were starting to creep up you?


----------



## gilz82

I'm feeling pretty nauseous on and off, it really seems to help if i can eat something even just a cracker or two when i feel it coming on so i don't know if it counts as morning sickness as such.

No more cramps so far, so that's good, although the top of my right thigh is quite sore today, almost as if i've doing loads of squats which i completely haven't.

No idea if that's pregnancy related of just weird muscle pain.

14th October is just 5 days after my scan so at least we'll both know what's going with our beans a little better soon :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

It still counts Gilz, this is just the beginning. I'm afraid it will probably get worse before it gets better!

Probably the pain is from your ligaments and pelvis beginning to soften up to move about. There are so many twinges and discomforts in pregnancy.


----------



## gilz82

The tinges etc are all pretty bizarre to be honest Peanut, i'm trying to be more positive after tuesday's little meltdown but i do find myself over analyising every little thing.

Like is that pain bad enough on the scale to be something to worry about or it is just stretching etc... does it ever get better and you get to actually relax and enjoy being pregnant?

Hope you have a better afternoon hon, i know you are meant to be working from home but if you're tired wouldn't it be better to have a nap and come back to work later on if you feel better?


----------



## PeanutBean

It's better in second tri when the risk of mc is so much reduced. Lots of women get some sort of bloom or at least improvement during second tri but third then becomes difficult again as you get so massive! I never felt better in my pregnancy, it was awful from start to finish and I assume this one will be the same though will quietly hope as the months pass that there might be some improvement. But most women are not like me. Some are worse, some a million times better. You'll discover how it is for you as you go along.

But the scans and feeling movement and things like that are pretty special. Even amidst misery there are many wonderful things about being pregnant.

I think probably you would know if it was the sort of pain to worry about. The symptoms are so wide and varied it sometimes seems bizarre that they can even be pregnancy related but if it's in any way new it probably is!

Well things are not looking good. Currently Byron is shut upstairs with his lunch and a drink and an open bed screaming down at me. Despite giving him an early lunch he was a real nightmare about it and asked to go to bed but once there he has been in a state about every little thing. I have nothing to offer him. Can't wait til DH is home. A nap would be delicious but once Byron's off my hands I really need to work. :(


----------



## sequeena

Saw my doctor, explained to him and he said no to the blood test. As loopy said they don't tend to do HCG... no point in a scan either as there's nothing that can be seen at this stage.

I put myself in the pregnancy book. The midwife will pick it up on Thursday (damn!! Missed her by one day!) and then ring me either at the end of next week or the beginning of the week after.

I went to the toilet afterwards, wiped no blood but checked my cervix (as usual) and came out with a load of cm and brown blood.... started worrying, saw the physio with OH (his back his hurting - he had a crash in 2007), went to Morrisons and checked again. Wiped a bit more pink this time, checked cervix same again. FREAKING OUT.

Just got home, wiped nothing, nothing inside either but my temperature is sky high. I didn't even need a thermometer as my finger was scorching!!

So I don't know how much longer I'll be here. I'm going to cling on until the very end. How cruel though, I'll have to go through the embarrassment of ringing the doctors and asking them to take me off the list. It's not fair :cry:


----------



## gilz82

As Sequeena hon try not to worry.

Aren't you close to when your period would be due? I know a lot of the girls on BnB talk about getting spotting/bleeding around the time of their period and they go onto to be fine.

Actually i think Madcat had a similar type thing to me and she's seen her little healthy bean.

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> As Sequeena hon try not to worry.
> 
> Aren't you close to when your period would be due? I know a lot of the girls on BnB talk about getting spotting/bleeding around the time of their period and they go onto to be fine.
> 
> Actually i think Madcat had a similar type thing to me and she's seen her little healthy bean.
> 
> :hugs:

AF was due Tuesday... If I'd OV'd as normal she'd be due today.. hopefully it is just that then :( am so scared, doc said ring him in 4 weeks if there's any problems but I might not even get there :cry: I told OH I won't test again, I just can't face the heartache. I'll wait for the midwife to ring and speak to her about it.


----------



## madcatwoman

hiya
yeh i had some spotting, it came a couple of days after AF would have been due, must have been about the 5 week mark. Yours sounds intermitant(?) now and then am i right?. What happened with me is i was mowing the lawn and something told me all was not right so i went to the loo, wiped and saw some watery pink on the tissue, wiped again and the same happened.
I couldnt leave things alone, so i checked further up there and pulled out loads of mucusy cm coloured with pink bown etc, wiped to see a bit more brown and that was it!!.


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> hiya
> yeh i had some spotting, it came a couple of days after AF would have been due, must have been about the 5 week mark. Yours sounds intermitant(?) now and then am i right?. What happened with me is i was mowing the lawn and something told me all was not right so i went to the loo, wiped and saw some watery pink on the tissue, wiped again and the same happened.
> I couldnt leave things alone, so i checked further up there and pulled out loads of mucusy cm coloured with pink bown etc, wiped to see a bit more brown and that was it!!.

Yeah that seems to be the same with me, pulled out a load of mucus and brown the first time...I'm sorry guys I'm just worried :blush: Been to the loo again and wiped a little pink but it's barely noticeable... it has that metallic smell though (mind you obviously it's blood so it will) ... ahhh just hope I'm worrying over nothing.


----------



## vbaby3

Ah sequeena,really hope you're ok,and try not to worry too much,I know a ridiculous thing to say coz its all you're gonna do.As long as its not full on bleeding its ok.
Its awful though,its like a waiting game.Hoping for you that there's no more spotting,take it easy lovie.xxx


Sorry ladies I have no pets to put up pics!!
I just have a husband and 2 kids and thats enough for me!I'm actually asthmatic so shouldn't have animals in the house so thats the main reason.
My spotting hasn't come back,so its been away since wed evening.I'm thinking now that thats the end of it,and it was just a very scary blip along the way.Hopefully back to normal now.
My symptoms are completely gone now,for about the last wk!
No nausea no sore boobs,i'm not even tired!!!!
Wonder whats the crack there???Maybe coz this is my 3rd in 4yrs my body is just used to this pregnancy lark or something!!
If I hadn't had the scan on tues I'd be worrying about that too.I feel completely un pregnant and normal!
Hope I'm not speaking too soon,read a few threads of people saying ms didn't kick in til 10wks!!But I had nausea etc but just from wk 7-9.Weird!

Hope you feel bit better soon peanut,you sound miserable,and our kiddies always play up when we're least able to cope with it for some reason!!xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena try not to worry, ditto what the others have said. More of than not that spotting comes from the cervix itself not from inside as of course it would if it was a mc. I don't know if it makes a difference but if it were me I wouldn't check my cervix at all. Just checking could further irritate it I should imagine. I am of the philosophy of leaving things well alone in case of any increased risk of infection or irritation. I think for those who do spot it is probably most commonly occurring at the time af would normally be due. I think almost everyone on this thread has had spotting either on this or previous successful pregnancies! It's hard but try and just sit tight and see how it goes.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well, I went back up and we had a big cuddle. He ate a little more of his lunch and had a little drink. Bounced on his bed til I told him I would go downstairs and eventually fell asleep. I got some work done then he woke up and wouldn't let me leave him. DH is home now though so he can take over the chore of the nightmare boy. It's amazing how wonderful and horrid they can be in equal measure! lol


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Peanut :hugs: I'm not going to check my cervix again, I didn't even realise it might just be blood from the cervix not inside... just going to sit as patiently as I can until the midwife rings :D

It's going to be chaos when she comes though, the cats are going to have to be put in the kitchen and Candy can bugger off somewhere to because she always barks :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, after that, i stopped checking too!, someone told me to stop checking up there!, i did as i was told!!.

The MW said its more likely to be AF time when i told her about it!


----------



## sequeena

Been to the loo again, 4 times in 1 hour. I need to pee often but it's not a lot of pee that comes out :haha: anyway I wiped and there was a small glob of pink/white and nothing else :flower: hope that's it!


----------



## Bids

HEY Girls :D

Sorry ive not been on as madcat said ive been off work this week trying to get the room ready for our new kitchen to be fitted - well ive done more pointing to DH than anything else lol god its going soooooo slow :( only just managed to get the plaster in today to plaster celling and walls and it takes 3 days to dry grrr but it'll be worth it in the end (i hope)....

well its taken me about an hour to catch up on the posts lol glad everyones ok and that most spotting has just been the norm :) i'm finally 6 weeks today hurray - its going really slow anyone else feel the same?! 

Im trying to resist booking an early scan as what will be will be, but as usual google came out and one of the hospitals a few mile away (not a great hospital to be honest) but they have a new separate part that does early scans for £55 thats cheap as chips isnt it?!! only for a scan though no consultation so what you girls reckon - do you all think its worth it?!! 

ooo and as for the solid lumps i have them too mega sore like bruised but really full hard lumps - feels soooo strange!! but one of the only symptoms i have so like you sequeena im here proding away most of the day haha....

awww ive missed you all xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey sequeena if you are peeing that frequently but not doing much then unless it's just nerves it is possible you might have a slight water infection which could also explain the spotting. Perhaps you should ask your doctor to test a pee sample just in case? I think if UTIs get intense then they can be quite painful, from what I've seen on here too.

Welcome back Bids! I know what you're about. We've spent nearly 5 months getting our already converted loft done to meet regulations and it's still not done! Everything takes sooo long and there's always stuff gets in the way and then we're told to do loads more, blah blah blah. We're now ready to clean, paint and lay carpet - very exciting! At least it would be if I was capable of doing any of the work!

Congrats on your 6 weeks! It does feel like ages but then suddenly I'm seeing the MW on Monday and that was booked weeks ago! It helps to keep busy if possible.


----------



## sequeena

Oh good idea peanut!

Welcome backs Bids glad you're ok hun xx


----------



## Bids

Thanks girls :hugs: 

yep know what you mean peanutbean god that is long... we keep thinking of things after such as oh shit we want a telly on the wall without wires dangling everywhere :dohh: so the plasterer has had to leave one wall now until my sparky mate gets back from working away and can channel the wall for the plugs high up on the wall which means the plasterer has to come back on wed, which is another 3 days after that drying time!!!! dont even get me started on worktops lol mind you i want granite which always adds to problems :wacko:

my mw app is still 3 weeks and 4 days away (not that im counting :blush:) so im thinking hmmm i could just book an early scan blah blah but dont know whether to or not?!! and i thought the 2ww was bad :haha:

im trying to keep busy and this weeks been fine not being at work but as soon as monday comes im back to long dragging days at work :dohh: shouldnt be wishing my life away really!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

£55 ??? Bids?, you sure, the cheapest i found and had was £80!. For me it was worth it, i then knew every twinge wasnt eptopic, i knew it was forming where it should, i knew its heart was beating afterwards, they did check my ovaries & told me there were no cysts or anything (not sure if they would do that on the one your looking at). Personally i found it worth the money (and it was alot of money) but its up to you hun!!.

Time is DEFINATELY dragging something awful though isnt it!

DH has bought himself a blokes baby book on amazon, i was going to by him one for his birthday in november :-( .Im not buying any books until 12 weeks, then i might get that Myleene Klass 'bump and me' (or what ever its called) book.

BTW bids, if youre tempted, dont get black worktops unless you and DH are very very very clean and tidy people, all i ever saw on ours were breadcrumbs etc, only 10mins after wiping up!, then they have to be shined/buffed up to look anywhere near as nice as they should!. For the new kitchen we went for oak worktops - hides DH's mess and i dont dispair ever 10mins!, you oil them up to waterproof them, if they scratch then it can be sanded down, we're pleased so far.


----------



## Bids

Defo madcat https://www.epau.co.uk/ £55 is for scan only and any problems will have to be discussed with gp/mw, its £80 for a scan plus 10 min consultation?! i just dunno what to do as i sort of think just cos i see it at 8-9 weeks doesnt mean when i go at 12 weeks all will be well lol im being a pesimist i know.... just really dunno what to do?!!

god the wait is a joke i have NEVER known time to go this slow - wish i was a dog i'd be due in 3 weeks hahaha and you'd be 2 days overdue madcat - how weird would that be, not much time to get things sorted though ;) 

how you feeling today anyway hun?! xx


----------



## Bids

Oh click the payment tab on that link for prices!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh there is that way of thinking, but my way of thinking was that i didnt want to wait the 12 weeks and find out things were not right after all that time.
its up to you though, you must do what you you feel happiest doing, we're all different and think differently.

Blimey, im overdue?, thats wonderful news!, if i was a dog i could say ive had a pretty good time with it all really!!


----------



## sequeena

You're overdue by cat standards too :haha: Mind you Cotton pushed out 5 kittens without one cry, I don't know how she did it!!

Want pics?? :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh it's nearly taco time!


----------



## Bids

yeah spose thats another way of looking at it too - i'll have a good think over the weekend and a word with DH and see what we think?!! 

if only!! saying that ruby's mum had 10 pups so not quite sure i want the multiple birth maybe twins or triplets at the most lol

YAY pics sequeena :D i'd love to have had a litter off rubes but i thought i ought to have one or two of my own instead hehe!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> You're overdue by cat standards too :haha: Mind you Cotton pushed out 5 kittens without one cry, I don't know how she did it!!
> 
> Want pics?? :haha:

pics plz!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> yeah spose thats another way of looking at it too - i'll have a good think over the weekend and a word with DH and see what we think?!!
> 
> if only!! saying that ruby's mum had 10 pups so not quite sure i want the multiple birth maybe twins or triplets at the most lol
> 
> YAY pics sequeena :D i'd love to have had a litter off rubes but i thought i ought to have one or two of my own instead hehe!!!

tempting that isnt it, i could have had a few more kittens and chickens etc etc


----------



## sequeena

Ok pics :D

Cotton's mucus plug
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs552.snc3/30199_1506998120088_1388356992_1324777_8141298_n.jpg

Nemo being born (the only one I got sorry I had my hands full popping sacs, helping them breath, drying them and putting them to feed)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs550.ash1/32099_1507273966984_1388356992_1325649_3546552_n.jpg

Funnily enough his was the only bloody sac

Cassie the second born
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs657.snc3/32439_1507393609975_1388356992_1326210_7681172_n.jpg

Nemo, Cassie and Lacey
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs617.snc3/32439_1507393689977_1388356992_1326211_5498557_n.jpg

All 5 born - Gwyn on the left and Casper on top (the grey splodge formed into a paw print - the spit of his mum)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs553.ash1/32249_1507844701252_1388356992_1327426_223526_n.jpg

All 5 dry and feeding, mum getting some well deserved rest
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs553.ash1/32249_1507844861256_1388356992_1327428_7835154_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

I wish feeding was that easy for us!


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> I wish feeding was that easy for us!

Oh she suffered terribly mind :( Her nipples got so sore and started to bleed :( And when their teeth came through at 4 weeks she was in sooo much pain. I had to up the lactol feeds to help her x


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh bless, not just us that need help then after all. I could've recommended boots nipple cream for her.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Oh bless, not just us that need help then after all. I could've recommended boots nipple cream for her.

lmao I so wanted to help but there wasn't much I could do because the kittens were still feeding :( They started eating by about 5 weeks though x


----------



## Bids

awww such cute pics - bless her, its awful when they get teeth isnt it, i felt sorry for rubes mum their teeth are like pins!!!

it wont let me upload the cutest pic i have of rubes cos its a bitmap :( but here's one of my mum's min pin never seen anything so small well not for a dog anyway lol and the other is when she's fully grown next to ruby :flower:
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









001dd (6).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sequeena

Ah bless how old is Ruby? My mastiff Luna turned one in July :D


----------



## Bids

she was 4 on august 21st and still as crazy as ever - i can remember saying when we first got her oh we'll wait til 18months at least before we try for a baby she'll have calmed down by then haha how wrong was i... i love it though and i could cry at the thought of being without her - on that note bloody emmerdale last night had me in tears!!

Luna is soooo cool i love her :D is she english (i know ive asked this before lol) think we'll have a mastiff next not sure about rottie's with tails??!!


----------



## gilz82

Evening girls :flower:

I'm so crabbit tonight. Was walking round asda earlier and i honestly just wanted to punch my OH. I never get crabby and especially with my OH, I'm usually just overjoyed that he's home. 

Welcome back Bids :happydance: i read what you were saying about scans. I booked mine because of bleeding but think I'd have done it anyway 12 weeks is a long time to wait. Also I know it's not a guarantee but once you see the jellybeans heartbeat the risk of miscarriage drops to 3%. I'm so hoping that's what we see a fortnight tomorrow.


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG, such cute adorable photos, and sooo tiny, ive always said baby animals are just the cutest things!!.
this was my youngest when he was about 4 months i think


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2601/71/85/637601808/n637601808_2031407_6142924.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2601/71/85/637601808/n637601808_2031410_7591102.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2601/71/85/637601808/n637601808_2031413_7369177.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs241.snc1/8816_166154306808_637601808_3181300_4360173_n.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Madcatwoman I love tuxedo cats they're sooooo cute :D



Bids said:


> she was 4 on august 21st and still as crazy as ever - i can remember saying when we first got her oh we'll wait til 18months at least before we try for a baby she'll have calmed down by then haha how wrong was i... i love it though and i could cry at the thought of being without her - on that note bloody emmerdale last night had me in tears!!
> 
> Luna is soooo cool i love her :D is she english (i know ive asked this before lol) think we'll have a mastiff next not sure about rottie's with tails??!!

Aw bless!!! She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux (hooch dog). Mum was the DBB and her dad was the EM. I love rotties with tails :D I'm sure rotties were bigger - I've seen so many of them lately and they're smaller than Luna. I know she's a big dog but I thought they would have been near her size :wacko:

I didn't watch Emmerdale but I heard about it. I own both breeds used in that scene :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I randomly caught Lassie on Film 4, had me in tears! Lol

We've not had a great day with Byron being crabby and naughty. I felt bad for all the work DH needs to do so have just hoovered and tidied downstairs, put away clean pots, filled dishwasher and hung out the washing. I am now a wreck! Feel hugely sick (undone the good work of the tacos) and my back's killing. Feel like I've been for a run rather than doing a few mins of housework. Was hoping to watch some tv with DH tonight but think I'll end going straight to bed.

I don't watch Emmerdale and suspect I'm glad!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hi all. I randomly caught Lassie on Film 4, had me in tears! Lol
> 
> We've not had a great day with Byron being crabby and naughty. I felt bad for all the work DH needs to do so have just hoovered and tidied downstairs, put away clean pots, filled dishwasher and hung out the washing. I am now a wreck! Feel hugely sick (undone the good work of the tacos) and my back's killing. Feel like I've been for a run rather than doing a few mins of housework. Was hoping to watch some tv with DH tonight but think I'll end going straight to bed.
> 
> I don't watch Emmerdale and suspect I'm glad!

Aww, sounds like you need some quality lazyness you time to me!!:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Hi all. I randomly caught Lassie on Film 4, had me in tears! Lol
> 
> We've not had a great day with Byron being crabby and naughty. I felt bad for all the work DH needs to do so have just hoovered and tidied downstairs, put away clean pots, filled dishwasher and hung out the washing. I am now a wreck! Feel hugely sick (undone the good work of the tacos) and my back's killing. Feel like I've been for a run rather than doing a few mins of housework. Was hoping to watch some tv with DH tonight but think I'll end going straight to bed.
> 
> I don't watch Emmerdale and suspect I'm glad!

I'm the same hun, walked a dog and am shattered!!


----------



## PeanutBean

We had a total crisis. We recently got a new computer desk and until I get time to reorganise there are some piles of papers on the floor waiting for a new home. I had no idea that when clearing the shelves DH had put a box of slides and a box of coverslips in amongst the papers. Byron was suddenly on the floor playing with shards of coverslip! Total nightmare. Got him away and swept up fine. Warned DH the dustpan was on the old computer desk and needed wrapping in paper but he didn't understand and a bit later somehow Byron had managed to reach it spilling them all over the floor again and this time cutting his thumb. He's had his first plaster today. Could've been so much worse. I hate being pregnant. Never trust a man to do a woman's job. This wouldn't have happened if I'd been able to sort things in the first place.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi Bids welcome back!:thumbup:

Peanut - poor Byron, glad he is ok little love. :kiss: I too watched Lassie always makes me cry. We have another version on dvd from 90's which all the kids love. Ben used to scream and cry when she got washed down the river, worried shouldnt be letting him watch it then at the end he was like - 'AGAIN!!'

Sequeena, sorry about the spotting hun.:hugs::hugs: It tears you apart doesnt it. These beans are really putting us through the mill. However if its only spotting its good, its if it changes to bright red with clots that is most concerning. Take heart from all of us who have had the same as you described and are ok so far . Rest and take care of yourself :flower::flower:


----------



## sequeena

I'm happy to say I've wiped a TEENY bit of pink the smallest so far :happydance:


----------



## Bids

I dunno why but i thought hooch was french?! theres soo many different breeds/types lol i get confused - im just not sure about the tail think its just something i'll get used to, i always thought rots were huge until we got one and tbh they arent much bigger than labs, its mainly the stockyness of them i think?! dont think there's many dogs with a chest their size and such silly skinny little legs on a heavy dog lol

im newish to emmerdale and it was really sad im glad they didnt actually show the scene but it was just horribly sad - im afraid to say i am a massive soap fan i watch them all... hollyoaks being my fav!!

oh no peanut thats crap - hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for you :) im knackered and have been feeling sick tonight!!

Still confused on the early scan thing though - gilz when have you booked yours for (meaning how far along)?! 

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> I'm happy to say I've wiped a TEENY bit of pink the smallest so far :happydance:

thats good!. i think where as i seemed to have a bit more to wipe but in one day, you have been more like a little tap dripping over a few days instead!LOL!

I was wondering, how old we all are on here, im nosey like that!.

im 31 
-


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> I dunno why but i thought hooch was french?! theres soo many different breeds/types lol i get confused - im just not sure about the tail think its just something i'll get used to, i always thought rots were huge until we got one and tbh they arent much bigger than labs, its mainly the stockyness of them i think?! dont think there's many dogs with a chest their size and such silly skinny little legs on a heavy dog lol
> 
> im newish to emmerdale and it was really sad im glad they didnt actually show the scene but it was just horribly sad - im afraid to say i am a massive soap fan i watch them all... hollyoaks being my fav!!
> 
> oh no peanut thats crap - hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for you :) im knackered and have been feeling sick tonight!!
> 
> Still confused on the early scan thing though - gilz when have you booked yours for (meaning how far along)?!
> 
> xx

shall i unconfuse you?:haha:, no best not, im going to dry my hair in a min, just got out of the bath (reading "mini shopaholic" at the moment).


----------



## Bids

haha if you'd like to try and unconfuse me feel free :D but i can assure you it wont be easy!!

well i know you know madcat but im 27 will be just 28 by 3 days when baby is born (if its on time unlikely i know lol) but still what a b'day present hehe....

Yay sequeena good news :D


----------



## sequeena

Hooch is french hun. DDBs are french mastiffs :p

I'm 21 :flower:

I'm bouncing :D :D GENTLY!! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> haha if you'd like to try and unconfuse me feel free :D but i can assure you it wont be easy!!
> 
> well i know you know madcat but im 27 will be just 28 by 3 days when baby is born (if its on time unlikely i know lol) but still what a b'day present hehe....
> 
> Yay sequeena good news :D

no, i think unconfusing you is more of a task than i can handle at the moment, if you were able to offer to dry&straighten my hair for me i might consider it, but being as you cant i might leave it!.

Ah you'll still be a baby when you have your baby!!, i think i should have had one a bit younger, it took me this long to realise i wanted one.


----------



## Bids

HAHA are they really? god im sooo blonde sometimes :dohh: it all makes sense now lmfao :blush: 

wow sequeena you seem really knowledgeable for 21 (no offence taken i hope) :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Hooch is french hun. DDBs are french mastiffs :p
> 
> I'm 21 :flower:
> 
> I'm bouncing :D :D GENTLY!! :haha:

oh youre even more of a baby (sorry bids!), blimey, i was 10 when you were born!


----------



## Bids

i would madcat if i could :D plus sequeena has just made it all soooo clear now anyway lmao...

31 not old is it - i think its a great time to have kids, you werent ready earlier and thats what matters xxx


----------



## sequeena

No offence taken girls :D I've always been mistaken as older online. I'm wise beyond my years :haha:


----------



## Bids

haha yeah definitely sequeena :D its all good... im just a dumbass hahaha must be baby brain as they say?! sure i must have known that about the ddb's im still lmao now - I just told DH and he reckons i did know?! lol


----------



## sequeena

Bids said:


> haha yeah definitely sequeena :D its all good... im just a dumbass hahaha must be baby brain as they say?! sure i must have known that about the ddb's im still lmao now - I just told DH and he reckons i did know?! lol

Just blame it on baby brain hun :haha:

Kittens are currently on a rampage and driving me mad!


----------



## loopylollipop

I am 41 :blush: (didnt like it on the over 35 thread). still feel 31 though.

i could be sequeenas mom !! Glad things are settling hun sounds really promising x Our babes are just snuggling in xx


----------



## Bids

i might start doing that more often - least i have an excuse now hehe

awww i miss having kittens/cats there too funny, but rubes is enough of a clutz for me at the moment... how old are the kittens now?!


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> I am 41 :blush: (didnt like it on the over 35 thread). still feel 31 though.
> 
> i could be sequeenas mom !! Glad things are settling hun sounds really promising x Our babes are just snuggling in xx

Aw you can be my mum until bubs is here if you want :haha:
Looks like I'm the baby then! Baby having a baby :wacko: I feel so much more positive this evening :happydance: I want to make it to Tuesday because then I'll be 5 weeks! 



Bids said:


> i might start doing that more often - least i have an excuse now hehe
> 
> awww i miss having kittens/cats there too funny, but rubes is enough of a clutz for me at the moment... how old are the kittens now?!

They're 14 weeks and 3 days. It's crazy how time flies! I miss my teeny babies!


----------



## Bids

loopylollipop said:


> I am 41 :blush: (didnt like it on the over 35 thread). still feel 31 though.
> 
> i could be sequeenas mom !! Glad things are settling hun sounds really promising x Our babes are just snuggling in xx

thats not old either me sil was 40 when my 2nd niece was born and my mates mom was 43 - things are different these days your as young as you feel, i still feel 19 think i always will... :hugs:

isnt it weird how talking online is so deceiving i'd have had lolli and sequeena's ages round the other way :haha:


----------



## sequeena

It's not just online!! I am forever being mistaken for my sister who is 36! I have been since I was 14 :haha:

Ok I was going to say something else but completely forgot. Can't have been that important :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm 31 too madcat, will be just 32 when baby comes. We did all these introductions in the other thread but I guess we forgot already! Lol. Sequeena you are a baby! Hopefully it'll mean you have an easier ride. I think there is a lot in pregnancy being more manageable when you're younger. DH is 28 so he's a baby too.

Sorry you're all getting the sickness, hope it doesn't last long!

Loopy Byron was utterly unphased at the cut and very excited about the plaster!


----------



## Bids

everytime i get to 5 weeks im like i just want to get to 6 weeks lol guess what i just want to be now haha although it would be more like 24 weeks in an ideal world!!! 

awww 14 weeks is still sooo cute!! rubes would love a play mate.... cat/dog but she's going to have to settle for a baby hehe!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lmao at your girls tonight! Glad you're feeling more positive sequeena. I felt like they about 5 weeks too, especially given my 32 day af right before ttc.


----------



## Bids

did we peanut?! god usually my memory is emense?? 

perhaps im dumber than i thought haha could be alcohol withdrawal - weird though always thought id miss drinking and it would be tough but nope havent even thought about it well til then obviously!! 

sequeena i hope the baby brain or my dumbness isnt catching hehe!!

awww i love that byron was more excited about the plaster kids are so easily pleased sometimes...


----------



## sequeena

They're still going crazy! Ooooh they are so naughty but soooo cute! I'm hyped up for a good friend of mine she's just brought home her rhodesian ridgeback pup called Leo and he's so damn cute!

I want a pup. Another German Shepherd or a Pomeranian! I shall have to settle for a human baby :haha:

I love seeing my ticker go up day by day. I go on lilypie and adjust it just so I can see where bubs will be at on such and such a week :haha: :blush: :cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

Kids are awesome. Cuts are battle scars to be proudly shown off :haha:



Bids said:


> did we peanut?! god usually my memory is emense??
> 
> perhaps im dumber than i thought haha could be alcohol withdrawal - weird though always thought id miss drinking and it would be tough but nope havent even thought about it well til then obviously!!
> 
> sequeena i hope the baby brain or my dumbness isnt catching hehe!!
> 
> awww i love that byron was more excited about the plaster kids are so easily pleased sometimes...

Sadly as wise as I am I'm equally as stupid!!


----------



## PeanutBean

My baby brain has me missing out loads of words when I type. Combined with my phone typos and predictive texts I wonder my posts are intelligible! Last time I developed this trick where I'd mean a word but say any that began with the same letter however unrelated. It was pretty weird but I can see I'm going that way again!


----------



## Bids

awww ridgebacks are cool theres 2 round by me, mind you dont think theres any animal i dont like to be honest!! i'd love another pup but glad to be having a human instead haha

lmao sequeena that does sound like me, im clumsy too think that must be where ruby gets it from ;) hoping that bean takes after DH lol 

yeah its great watching the ticker go up but i want a scan pic too - not that it'll replace my ruby pic (well i dont think it will lol) but just so i can look at it and it'll feel more real, its still all so unbelieveable???!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

I am very clumsy too can't even walk in a straight line half the time :haha:

I can't WAIT for a scan pic!! It's going to make it feel real then. I'm still in a state of shock now!


----------



## Bids

haha peanut ive sent some hiliarious predictive tx's in the past not as funny as my mum not being able to find the space button used to look so weird hibabehowareyouwerehavingalovelytime... lmao bless her!!

yeah im sure ive tripped over a paperclip at work before haha

will you book an early scan sequeena?? im getting impatient, still cant believe its 3 weeks 4 days til first mw app!!!


----------



## sequeena

If you can be a google queen and find me one in port talbot, neath or swansea I will but I'm not having much luck!


----------



## Bids

I love a google challenge quickly found this - but i'll keep looking 

To 1bigtummy, you asked about 4d ultrasound scans in wales. there is one opened at oaktree parc clinic in swansea. i been there for my dating & 4d scans (my parents paid) *1st private ultrasound scan place in swansea. i found them to be really good, very nice. save you going to cardiff. their number is 01792 817766*


----------



## sequeena

Bids said:


> I love a google challenge quickly found this - but i'll keep looking
> 
> To 1bigtummy, you asked about 4d ultrasound scans in wales. there is one opened at oaktree parc clinic in swansea. i been there for my dating & 4d scans (my parents paid) *1st private ultrasound scan place in swansea. i found them to be really good, very nice. save you going to cardiff. their number is 01792 817766*

Aw thanks hun I'll save that number and ring them when I get to 8 weeks xx


----------



## Bids

oh but just found this on there site after?? so not totally clear?!! might be worth a call 

Reassurance scans

They are available from 12 weeks gestation providing a booking scan/dating scan has been performed before hand.

Included: 2 x 2D black and white thermal images

£50

Appointment time 15mins

https://www.oaktreeparc.co.uk/4dbabyscans.htm


----------



## sequeena

Bids said:


> oh but just found this on there site after?? so not totally clear?!! might be worth a call
> 
> Reassurance scans
> 
> They are available from 12 weeks gestation providing a booking scan/dating scan has been performed before hand.
> 
> Included: 2 x 2D black and white thermal images
> 
> £50
> 
> Appointment time 15mins
> 
> https://www.oaktreeparc.co.uk/4dbabyscans.htm

Oh that sounds good value! Think I'll badger oh into that :D


----------



## Bids

still looking but cant find anymore that are clear lol 

im really in 2 minds dunno why?? i know i'll end up booking it so i may as well just call haha


----------



## Bids

is cardiff too far from you? as there are a fair few in cardiff!!!


----------



## sequeena

Bids said:


> is cardiff too far from you? as there are a fair few in cardiff!!!

I don't really want to travel to Cardiff that place is crazy LOL


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> is cardiff too far from you? as there are a fair few in cardiff!!!
> 
> I don't really want to travel to Cardiff that place is crazy LOLClick to expand...

I was born in barry(nr Cardiff)!, left when i was about 10, i often wonder if its still the dump i remember it to be or whether it has improved.

Gawd, the mad loo visits are starting, im wondering when its safe to get into bed??


----------



## Bids

ive never been to wales ever - id like to go!! was gona go to cardiff for my mates 30th glad we never bothered by the sound of it haha... 

as in barry off gavin & stacey??


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> ive never been to wales ever - id like to go!! was gona go to cardiff for my mates 30th glad we never bothered by the sound of it haha...
> 
> as in barry off gavin & stacey??

yes! lol, and no- i dont sound like them!:haha:, i dont have any accent at all now from my moving around!.

Come to my part of wales!!:happydance:, i'll steer you clear of the dodgy areas if youre nice to me!!:haha:


----------



## Bids

awww no way - i cant believe i know someone who was born in barry how cool is that lol i cannot believe you did not tell me this important information sooner lol

if i ever come that way i'll defo be callin you up to show me round :D and hey im always nice to you!! xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Im giving up and giving in, i need my bed, im going to try for one more wee and thats all i can do (till about 3 am probably!).

Only from Barry briefly!!. yehhh, you are nice to me, im just keeping you your toes!!, come visit me, come visit when we're both porkers lol!!

Night all!, night jim bob.......... :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Bids

goodluck with not getting up in the night - i'll be thinkin of you at 3.30am when i get up lol

yeah we'll have to arrange that :D night hun, sleep well x


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow I missed loads again cos I was napping by 9pm last night :blush:

Bids - my scan is a fortnight today so I'll be 7w 6days, it's the only weekend my OH can get home to come with me. I really just want to see a heartbeat. If everything is ok I can see arms and legs etc at 12 weeks. 

Oh and just to update I'm 28 and my OH is 36. We'd liked to have had a family sooner but my bloomin kidney had other ideas so that scrapped our plans for the past 3 years.


----------



## sequeena

Goodbye girls :cry:

It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena honey I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Oh Sequeena honey I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Me too :hugs: Thanks hun x


----------



## madcatwoman

really sorry Sequeena, your not having much luck are you:hugs:,
you should get checked out , or ask to get checked out. A friend of mine would only get so far, in the end they found out her blood wasnt clotting properly, when she got pregnant again she had injections and carried full term. xx


Actually Bids, i managed to sleep through the night, till 7 am before needing a wee, i was pretty impressed!.
Woke up gagging this morning though, couldnt even spit my toothpaste out properly!


----------



## sequeena

Well I'm due a smear anyway so will talk to the nurse when I go.


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Well I'm due a smear anyway so will talk to the nurse when I go.

Oh sweetheart I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really dont know what to say, only that I understand how you feel - devastated and helpless.


So sorry again, here if you need us.

love your virtual mum 
:hug::hug:


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm due a smear anyway so will talk to the nurse when I go.
> 
> Oh sweetheart I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really dont know what to say, only that I understand how you feel - devastated and helpless.
> 
> 
> So sorry again, here if you need us.
> 
> love your virtual mum
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

Thank you hun, I don't know what to do now, just go to bed I think :(


----------



## Bids

OH NO sequeena :cry::cry: i am so so sorry, why does life have to be so unfair :growlmad: 

as lolli said we're here if you need us and i hope everything works out for you very very soon :hugs::flower:


----------



## sequeena

Bids said:


> OH NO sequeena :cry::cry: i am so so sorry, why does life have to be so unfair :growlmad:
> 
> as lolli said we're here if you need us and i hope everything works out for you very very soon :hugs::flower:

Thanks hun :hugs: OH is dragging me out now, he doesn't want me falling back into my depression (and I can't take my tablets because of ttc). It's going to be torture seeing pregnant women and babies :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning Bids!

why are you called Bids by the way?&why has it taken me this long to ask?.

I was retching again this morning, or gagging, what ever you call it. in the end i googled it, i thought "this is blooming weird, i dont feel sick", anyway, it turns out to be really common, loads of people doing it in pregnancy without feeling sick. I dont feel quite so abnormal now.

just waiting for DH tom come back from shopping with his mother(sucha mummies boy), hoping he brought me some chocolate, smokey bacon crisps and some red colgate mouth wash (everytime i went to bend over to swill my mouth of tooth paste i gagged, so i need mouth wash instead).


----------



## Bids

well going out is better than staying in and i know it wont do much good but it may help take your mind of things a teeny bit?!! im so devastated for you hun :( 

on a positive note at least you fall pregnant and you very much have age on your side - try and keep your chin up hun xxx


----------



## Bids

you know how you have your own language with DH - well we do anyway lol it actually started from babe and turned into bidserlyabe for some unknown reason so we call each other bids - weird i know!!!

yes i feel sick this morning not long got up and need some toast i think with marmite mmmmm havent been retching that bad at the mo but i feel either gagging or sickness coming soon!!! my (.)(.) keep me awake in the night i can only lie on my back its mostly annoying!!! and i did get up at 4am this morning but oh well nevermind....

i have to go food shopping today as well been eating shite and take aways all week as the kitchen is no longer a kitchen but a cooker and sink lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh talking about food I just had a roll and links with tattie scone it was truly scrumptious :happydance:

Went into primark to buy a cheap pair of joggers this morning and I'm now super comfy. Don't know if it's cos I'm quite small but my bloat is already so bad that my jeans don't fit comfortably. 

My poor OH was like oh why don't we just buy you some new jeans today. Didn't quite understand that they won't fit either in a few weeks :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

Hahaha, you & DH are weird Bids!!.

Im called Hunnybunch!.

DH has been calling bean "Wahwah", i asked why and he said "because thats what its going to to do!".

Oh i remember micromeals, we had them for 3 months, we we moved in the oven didnt work, we couldnt afford the kitchen straight away!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh talking about food I just had a roll and links with tattie scone it was truly scrumptious :happydance:
> 
> Went into primark to buy a cheap pair of joggers this morning and I'm now super comfy. Don't know if it's cos I'm quite small but my bloat is already so bad that my jeans don't fit comfortably.
> 
> My poor OH was like oh why don't we just buy you some new jeans today. Didn't quite understand that they won't fit either in a few weeks :blush:

I havent tried my joggers on yet, im wearing a looseish pair of jeans but when they go in the wash i'll be in my joggers as the other jeans are too tight (and have been warn with a hairband holding them together)


----------



## gilz82

Oh I have one wonderful loose pair of jeans thankfully but all of my others are straight leg things that definitely aren't comfortable. 

Don't think it'll be long til my wee fat belly bursts out the loose jeans too :blush: I had no idea you got pregnancy bloat prior to the actual baby bump. If i'd known I would have definitely bought size 10 jeans a couple of months ago instead of the 8s that are now squishing me :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm so so sorry sequeena,don't know what else to say.Know how you're feeling and there's nothing worse.Take care lovie.xxxx


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,well i'm 34,i'll be 35 at xmas.My hubby is 38.Was 29 when i got preg with my 
1st son.
All good here today.Thankfully my spotting and cramping is away totally since wed night,so i'm feeling nice and happy again.My scan is this day nxt wk,so not long til I see lil bean again,and tell people!!
We have been so good,and haven't told a single person yet!
I'll be getting my scan down in dublin nxt sat which is where all my family live so we'll tell them straight after.
Its my sons birthday the following saturday so all the families and friends will be up so we'll tell them then,can't wait!
Can't believe we've managed to keep it to ourselves for so long!
Hope yous all have lovely wk ends.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs: I agree that you should get checked out given your history. And I also agree you have plenty of time too. Though I don't suppose it's much of a consolation. Take care of yourself and keep in touch. Hopefully it won't be too many months til we find you with a baby.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks everyone :) No it's not much consolation that I'm young, just makes me think of what a failiure I am but hopefully next time will be different.

Anyway girlies enjoy your pregnancies. I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread as I'm finding it a bit too much :hugs: for you all


----------



## PeanutBean

Of course sequeena, we'll catch up somewhere though. Take care.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh I have one wonderful loose pair of jeans thankfully but all of my others are straight leg things that definitely aren't comfortable.
> 
> Don't think it'll be long til my wee fat belly bursts out the loose jeans too :blush: I had no idea you got pregnancy bloat prior to the actual baby bump. If i'd known I would have definitely bought size 10 jeans a couple of months ago instead of the 8s that are now squishing me :haha:

Size 8??:growlmad: Grrr - Jealous!!, you must be a tiny little thing!:thumbup:

Yes, they say bloat before bump!.

Im very bloated, but i dont think its going to be long before bean pops up as my uterus is hard and quite buldgy and now my lower tummy is starting to get hard too.

I put my jogging bottoms on today in the end, Ahhhhhhhhhhh BLISS!

im off to see Eat Love Pray in the cinema soon, going to eat a nice refreshing tub of icecream!


----------



## Bids

wahwah haha i love that its funny!!!

sequeena we'll see you very soon im sure - will miss you!!

well i spent enough on food i think lol i have bought lots of random stuff thou - just hope i feel like eating it later as im sure alot was impusle buys... being feeling quite sick all day today and im FREEZING, the wind is icey cold ah winter is on the way!!! 

first thing i do when i get home is joggers and dressing gown on lol my bloat has gone down a little last few days but is defo worse in the evenings?

have fun at the cinema let us know if its worth a watch - think im goin to take up swimming again :D


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Thanks everyone :) No it's not much consolation that I'm young, just makes me think of what a failiure I am but hopefully next time will be different.
> 
> Anyway girlies enjoy your pregnancies. I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread as I'm finding it a bit too much :hugs: for you all

Look after yourself, thinking of you. Been on my mind all day, so sorry again. Wish I could take the pain away :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

been looking at prams in Mama & Papas, found a cool off-roader which we both liked but daredn't get it...dont want to jinx anything.

fun looking though, its great how pregnant couples just stop and chat, and those with prams. When you walk out of a baby shop, no-one ever speaks!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I've been looking at prams too Loopy. Obviously just window shopping just now. There are so many things to choose from :dohh:

Madcat and Bids - joggies are awesome :happydance: I just got changed to walk the dog. As soon as I came back comfy joggies back on. 

I'm making fajitas for dinner. I so hope I still like them. So far I've gone off tuna and yogurt, they are things I really like as well :-(


----------



## loopylollipop

I am feeling nauseated now, but only after I have eaten. Weird. Was other way round with DS. Was constantly gippy with heartburn (Never sick, my body holds to food like wildfire:nope:). Only relief was after eating.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I've been hard at work today, washing, ironing, hoovering. It's ridiculous how long it's taken but I have to pitstop all the time. Only showered at 4pm! Same old retchy sick for me.

Chatted to my sister this morning, she's due in 6 weeks with my 9th nephew. (Not all hers!) She's been on a spa day, sounds like it was amazing but well out of my reach financially.

I'm all about prams and it's all I can do to resist. We'll be almost certainly getting the Britax Dual B as we will need a double pram. But 9 weeks is a ridiculous time to get a pram!


----------



## gilz82

You definitely deserve a rest tonight Peanut. I just had my fajitas felt quite sick while making them but once I sat down to eat them they were fabby and I feel better now 

I don't plan to get a pram too early but after the 12 week scan I am going to go and look and try to pick what one I want. That way I can keep an eye out for it in the January sales and hopefully save some pennies.


----------



## loopylollipop

VAT is going up in January as well. Even so, not buying a pram at 5 weeks! Window shopping is fun though. We have lots of friends with bambinos so am hoping to borrow some stuff that they arent in very long, like first car seat, moses basket etc. Might get some second hand stuff too. Am gonna make sure got some nice clothes this time, last time looked like a whale.:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Maternity clothes is actually one thing I'm not looking forward to buying. Went into River Island today to look at their mat clothes but of course the one near me is too small to have mat stuff. 

Think I'll pop into the big one in Glasgow after my scan if it goes ok. 

The thing that worries me is that I don't really do floaty tops I don't really suit them. Most of the mat stuff I've seen does seen pretty floaty :-(


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Maternity clothes is actually one thing I'm not looking forward to buying. Went into River Island today to look at their mat clothes but of course the one near me is too small to have mat stuff.
> 
> Think I'll pop into the big one in Glasgow after my scan if it goes ok.
> 
> The thing that worries me is that I don't really do floaty tops I don't really suit them. Most of the mat stuff I've seen does seen pretty floaty :-(


Must admit I quite like some of the floaty stuff. Mainly as too fat to get away with tight!

Check out some of the on-line stuff, they seem to do some nice stuff. Cant thing of anyone particular at moment, just come across things whilst surfing x


----------



## gilz82

I might learn to love floaty once I've got a big bump. Don't suppose it really want it to be in peoples face all the time. 

6 weeks tomorrow only another 6 to go and then I can breathe a bit easier!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im not buying anything either, no prams, no clothes no nothing, its too soon, but thats not to say i havent window shopped a bit!!. we're both wondering what pram to get, we want a travel system, one that looks good, thats light, with good reviews, but not costing the earth(does that exisist?)

Went to see Eat Pray Love, certainly a different sort of film, it was like a travel docu made into a film!(as my DH called it) with a prettier presenter lol!


----------



## gilz82

Oh the trailers made it look quite good didn't realise it was that type of film. 

I haven't been to the pictures to see something grown up for ages. The last three things I've seen are Toy Story 3, Alice in Wonderland and Harry Potter 6. I am really just a huge child at heart.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh the trailers made it look quite good didn't realise it was that type of film.
> 
> I haven't been to the pictures to see something grown up for ages. The last three things I've seen are Toy Story 3, Alice in Wonderland and Harry Potter 6. I am really just a huge child at heart.

yeh, basically julia roberts plays this woman who goes on her travels to 'find herself', takes her to italy, india and Bali (bali looked nice!). I used to be spoilt with nice holidays with DH, maldives was always a place we returned to, there are still some places on our list still, but i doubt we will be able to afford them when the :baby: arrives, but we know that, thats ok!.

we have those cineworld cinema cards at the moment, we pay a basic fee each month for as many films as we like, so we're always at the flicks (that will be changing too!!). I did enjoy Toy story 3 mind!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat we really wanted to go to the Maldives  it was between there and Mexico this year but we chose Mexico as my OH though the flight there at 10 hours is bad enough. He doesn't particularly like flying. 

We'd definitely like to go someday but not for a while now probably.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh its paradise there, you imagine the most perfect paradise island in your head and thats what the maldives are!.

Morning all, im back in my joggers!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm also in my joggers again today. Will need to stick jeans on at some point to go out and walk the dog. 

Just trying to work up the enthusiasm to clean the bathroom. I thoroughly can't be bothered!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh I'm also in my joggers again today. Will need to stick jeans on at some point to go out and walk the dog.
> 
> Just trying to work up the enthusiasm to clean the bathroom. I thoroughly can't be bothered!

you sound very much like me most days!


----------



## gilz82

Well that's the bathroom done for another week. I'm now snuggled up on the couch again. 

House is full of food and there's not a thing in it a want to eat!! I'm pretty sure I can't live on ginger nuts for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bids

Maldives is a 10 hour flight or did you mean mexico is less?? 

Maldives is the most fantastic place on earth i'd do almost anything to be able to go back there but its sooo expensive it'll probably be for a 25th wedding anniversary or something lol we're hopefully going to mexico next november for a joint wedding - never been but always wanted to, will be fun taking a baby, shame it wont bloody remember it!!! 

i feel sick at the thought of anything but managed to force a bacon sarnie down but now everytime i think about it i feel sick :(

a pic from maldives - i think about it all the time :flower: what did you think to mexico gilz???
 



Attached Files:







172.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. We've had a friend and her toddler round today, byron's friend Charlie. They had a nice play, I had a nice chat and DH had some Byron free time to clean the loft. It's all so slow going with me incapacitated.

Jealous hearing our the cinema and holidays. DH and have been once to the cinema since Byron was born. And we've only been once abroad in all the 9 years we've been together. We went to Japan for our honeymoon. I don't know how you afford holidays abroad! But everyone except us seems to go abroad all the time. We hoped to go to Canada last or this summer but the loft work consumed all our money. Gutted. One day we'll get there.

I woke at 6 needing a pee and couldn't get back to sleep again so I've been a wreck all day. Tiredness makes me feel so much more sick and my eyes are stinging too. And I'm spotty. Beginning to wonder if the no-grease will actually happen this time.

Gilz are you on ginger nuts for nausea or just because it's what you fancy? How are your symptoms coming along?

Sorry you feel so sick Bids, it's a rubbish club to be in.


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> Maldives is a 10 hour flight or did you mean mexico is less??
> 
> Maldives is the most fantastic place on earth i'd do almost anything to be able to go back there but its sooo expensive it'll probably be for a 25th wedding anniversary or something lol we're hopefully going to mexico next november for a joint wedding - never been but always wanted to, will be fun taking a baby, shame it wont bloody remember it!!!
> 
> i feel sick at the thought of anything but managed to force a bacon sarnie down but now everytime i think about it i feel sick :(
> 
> a pic from maldives - i think about it all the time :flower: what did you think to mexico gilz???

Oh the travel agent in thomsons told us the flight to the Maldives was over 12 hours!! The flight to Mexico was 10 and OH barely coped, he gets so restless it's like travelling with a 3 year old!!

I thought Mexico was totally fab. We stayed in Playacar which is less touristy than cancun and absolutely loved it. I'd recommend it to anyone young, old, couples the lot. I was really suprised at how many families with younger kids we saw there because of the heat but they were all having a ball. 

Peanut - the ginger nuts serve 2 purposes. They help the nausea and I really like them anyway. Symptom wise I'm getting waves of sickness, my skin has now decided to be super greasy and spotty and my boobs and nips are super sore now.


----------



## Bids

Peanut maldives was our honeymoon and something i doubt we'll ever be able to afford again (well im still paying for it now lol) my mum's bf has a place in spain so we can go there for flights only which is good but we always have a holiday abroad once a year - dunno how we'll afford it now but i really really want to go to mexico for our friends joint wedding so am starting saving now lol!!! 

i had not much sleep either think thats why i feel worse - i dont do well without sleep god knows how i'll be when we have a baby, i'll be like a walking zombie i would have thought!! my sil hasnt slept properly for 6 years now between my 2 nieces and she doesnt cope well!!!

i never get spots not even as a teenager and i have at least 4 :( not impressed!! but i wouldnt swop it for the world as long as my beans healthy i'll cope lol....


----------



## Bids

it was 10 on the way there and just over 11 on the way back but that was from manchester so could be further for you i dunno?!! i usually am i nightmare with flying and DH too but longhaul was 10x better i thought!!!

glad you liked mexico :D the wedding is in cancun so thats where we'll be going, probably only be able to afford a week though (same as the maldives) but not sure id want to go for 2 weeks with a 6 month old anyway?!! least we'll have family there to help...

the boob pain has to be the worst of my symptoms - there keeping me awake :(


----------



## gilz82

Yeah boobs are disturbing my sleep pattern too. I keep rolling over and squishing them which is sore. Also the past few nights I've not been able to sleep on my right hand side. If I try to lie that way I feel really sick which is quite weird :blush:

As for holidays Mexico was the first holiday we've had in 4 years so that's how we afforded it. Don't see any others happening in the near future.


----------



## Bids

yeah if i need to turn over i have to wake up - strange i cant sleep on my left side but it cos my left boob is sorer than the right :wacko:...

i just go into debt to go on holiday :blush: well have done in the past but no more of that now - after my dad died my mottos changed and i'm all for you only live once and its only money :dohh: but now i'll need to be more careful and manage money better....


----------



## gilz82

Aw Bids you're getting all motherly and responsible. 

I've been saving for years for when we got pregnant so we'll be ok for the big things but it's maternity pay that's going to kill me. That's what will limit how much time I actually take off.


----------



## Bids

haha i know i cant believe how much this will change me lol

i dont do saving unfortunately :( but im going to try and put some a side cos like you maternity pay will defo kill us off - i'd love to be a housewife but no chance of that but i would like to have a year off probably only be able to afford 9 months at the most!!! hoping my lovely boss will let me work from home at least 2 days a week though??


----------



## gilz82

I'm probably only going to be able to take 6 months maternity maybe stretching it out so I go back in January at the very latest :-(

Would love to go back part time if I could especially as we don't have any family that can help us with childcare. My dad works full time and my MIL has severe osteo-arthritis so she can't have the baby.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah peanutbean im with you on the spots issue, more on my face but quite a few on my neck!, never used to get them on my neck!, and my hair is so greasy, i wash it every day but half way thought the day i have to dry shampoo it!.

Well today, DH was cutting a headge down, and i was dragging the lighter branches away, then he mowed the lawn and pulled out some weeds, then we went to B&Q for some plants, i was SOOO tired i could barely put one foot infront of the other, i fell asleep when i got back, DH made tea, a roast, as lovely as it was im just struggling with roast dinners and the likes at the moment.

on the upside, he did buy me a pack of icelollies, so lovely and refreshing!:winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw madcat too much hard work! I've really done nothing today and still feel awful. Watched the last three of my anime series while DH walked the dog with Byron when I should've been going to sleep :blush:

We've never been able to afford to save. When I bought my first house I was a student on a bursary, then had a year working on a crap salary. Interest rates were higher then too so we were always skint. In order to move here, when house prices were at their peak and more expensive than the NE, the cheapest house meant we bad to get a 100% mortgage so the capital could be used to pay off my loan in order to be able to afford repayments. Then DH could only get a part time job for months so the rest of our savings went on living and doing up the house. Then it was only 6 months til I was pg and we had little spare cash which still went on the house and buying baby stuff. We actually saved a little while I was on hol and 90% pay when Byron was born but I only get stat pay and am the main earner so we still built up some credit card debt. Sadly that's still with us. My parents downsized and gave us all £10k. Wanted to spend it wisely so planned half on legalising our loft conversion to give us the equity of a 3 bed house. The catch being it's now costing us £2-3k more, courtesy if a particularly snide building control where I live, and the house price has dropped so far that the 3rd bedroom will only be enough to get us out of negative equity. The remainder of the money went on a car after a pickup truck reversed into me and mine was written off. What we got wasn't enough for anything half decent. So now we are desperately saving our tax credits while we still get them because this year we are actually earning our theoretical full income for the first time. Nearly twice the previous years but all lost on the childcare, house and maternity leave debt. I have NO idea how we'll managed next year. My leave will be a full tax year so an income drop of over £20k including tax credits. We won't actually be earning enough to keep up basic payments plus want to keep Byron in nursery a day a week which is over £2k a year. The maths just doesn't add up!

Then it gets worse as when I go back to work our childcare will be about £14k or more which is more than DH's net salary. It's just insane. Because I'm unfortunately the main earner I'll never be able to be part time or sahm whilst in all probability DH will have to give up work. That will be a real burden on our relationship because I will be seriously jealous.

In many ways I just hate being a grownup. It's just do hard.

Hmm... Financial rant over!


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies...

well speaking of holidays our first and probably last one together was skiing last Feb to Austria. OH never been, but thankfully will try anything once. I am a terrible skier, could never afford lessons. Used to go as a student but seriously roughed it just to go. We had a fab time, although I was even more rubbish as was still recovering from my back surgery and still had a floppy left foot which made my left turns very difficult but hell it was fun. And snow is nice and soft to fall on so didnt do anymore damage :thumbup:

planning on going again this winter but need to seriously save so can have decent mat leave. Going to be difficult, just getting back on track after having ten months off on sick, some of which was on no pay. Lived off employment support allowance which wasnt great, but better than nothing. Still paying off thousands of debt from putting myself through med school as a single mother for 6 years, then hocking myself up to eyeballs with a 100% mortgage to get my own little house. Will all be worth it in the end, and things now looking up. Also paying full CSA for my son :growlmad: and the other kids also! So although got good income, it all goes straight out!! Going to have to do my GP exams before go off too, will be too difficult to study with a baby. 

Thats my financial rant!! However, am lucky that my wage is good enough to not struggle to much when I go part time. Also wont have to pay ex as much as income will be substantially lower :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

This being a grown up carry on really has it's downsides some days doesn't it. Have to admit when I bought my first house at 19 I was just so happy to have a home and then the bills start landing it takes a little of the shine off. 

Suppose lack of money is just something we'll all need to cope with til we win the lottery!!

How's everyone this morning anyway? I'm currently stuck outside my work. I've been here since 6:50am and all of the shutters are down so I can't get in. Can see me being here a while waiting on someone with keys :-(


----------



## gilz82

Sorry stupid phone double posted


----------



## PeanutBean

That's rubbish gilz! And you're always up so early too! How are you managing it now the nausea's setting in?

I woke at 3am and stayed that way a good couple of hours. Gutted. So tired. And BnB was off so couldn't even while away the hours on here.

Worked out last night that I'll probably be earning just enough to have to start paying my student loan back the April I return to work as probably the only earner! Gah!!!


----------



## gilz82

I'm so used to the early mornings now Peanut they don't bother me greatly. The nausea is staying just as that at the moment no actual puking so as long as I scoff a couple of biscuits before I get out of bed I'm managing ok. 

My boobs are the thing that's really bothering me the most just now they are so sore my stupid bra is even hurting them today. 

Don't you just hate student loans, think I'll be paying mine off til I'm about 60 :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

I got my statement for the loans a few days ago and found I'd be paying negative interest! Lol. But it also said that my interest rate was changing this month from -0.4 to 4.something. Bit of a leap with no explanation!

It's great you've got a system to manage your nausea.

I've got the mw at 10. Best go get in the shower.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's so exciting :hugs:, hope everything goes well at the mw and let us know how you get on.


----------



## gilz82

Ok so quick reply is obviously broken it's posting everything twice :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh so we're all back online again!!.

these student loads sound horrible to have over your head, I never wanted to do the student thing, i just wanted to leave school and get a job, upside - i never got into debt, downside- i never got a decent job! lol.

As for how we will cope, at the moment we're ok, Dh is in a good well paid job in his dads company, i was starting to look for work after being on a college course before getting my BFP. The only problem that might arrise is if his dads company doesnt get a contract off another company next year, its basically the companies bread & butter, then its time to worry as DH wont get another job around here that even pays half of what hes on now, and that will mean me seeing what i can get too. His mum lives the high life at the moment (she does well from her ex husbands company income), she says she cant live any other way but she will have to if it all goes down the pan, im hoping she will be our childcare in that sinareo. Hope it doesnt come to any of that mind. When we discussed children DH said he didnt expect me to work as well, but we'll have to see what the future brings!.

As for me, 3 times i was up last night needing a wee. Ive had a few sharp ligament pains start up again too. Boobs arent so sore though, i googled this, it says the pregnancy hormone starts to drop after weeks 9-10 which is why.
One and a half weeks till the NHS scan:baby:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's exciting about your scan Madcat, did your date for your NHS scan get put back when your dates changed after your private scan?

I really think if bean is ok at my scan on the 9th i'll get put back at least 4 days, but my midwife appoinment is a week on wednesday and were we live they usual book your scan while you are at the midwife.

I'd hate to have an nhs appointment sorted and then get it shoved further back. I'm just so impatient :brat:


----------



## madcatwoman

No, the NHS do not know i had an early dating scan, so they dont know that when i see them i'll be 11 weeks instead of their 12, someone told me they might cancel that scan if they knew i paid for an early private one, i didnt want that to happen as i still want to know everything is ok at this point too!.
I will however let the MW know im having a nuchal scan and bloods afterwards as well being as they dont offer that service


----------



## gilz82

Oh i didn't know that, i might not mention my scan to the midwife at all then just in case.

If they can do that it hardly seems very fair given you've actually paid money for a private scan at an earlier time than the NHS even give you a scan!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh i didn't know that, i might not mention my scan to the midwife at all then just in case.
> 
> If they can do that it hardly seems very fair given you've actually paid money for a private scan at an earlier time than the NHS even give you a scan!

well, as someone else said, - the intention of having a private scan wasnt to help the NHS save money, it was purely for peace of mind.

its been another month between the two scans now, i still find the '12 week' scan too important to have taken away from me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! Glad we are back online. Seem to have been a lot of problems with the site today and last night.

MW was great. Will do full update in my journal but I'm booked in, scan should be about 3 weeks from now, another MW appointment at 16 weeks to look at scan and bloods and then not again til 28 weeks! i am neglected because it is a second baby. No bounty pack. :cry: So will have to order one from the site. Got some bumf I'll enjoy looking through later though when I'm not supposed to be working.

Exciting you've both got your scans soon!

Anyone know where Madly is? I hope she's just busy. I think maybe she disappears when she's at work for days on end. :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

i was wondering where madly was too, she'll appear when we least expect her!.

glad you finally had you MW appointment, you'll have to give us the low down. mine wasnt really very informative when i got my BFP, had a little chat about any concerns and that was it!!


----------



## gilz82

Glad everything went well Peanut, although you don't mention a 20 week scan are you going to get one of those?

Madcat - I'm definitely not mentioning my private scan now, just a rummage around on google and there are loads of women saying that NHS scans were cancelled after private ones. I'm sure when i booked my scan it said they won't send the details to your GP without your consent, so if everything is ok with the jellybean i'm just going to refuse consent on that part. 

Then surely the midwife can't find out about it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah Gilz I get the 20 week scan but obviously that's up at the hospital. I've updated my journal now.


----------



## madcatwoman

well, the forms the private clinic asked me to fill out did req my midwifes name and docs name&address, but they didnt say they would send the details onwards, and i take it they havent otherwise i doubt i would have had the NHS appointment through afterwards. 

Do you know, ive glossed one bathroom door (well, undercoated) and im tired again!:sleep:, i could sleep for england these days!:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Oh i hate glossing! it's my least favourite decorating task ever!

I know what you mean about being tired. We walked the dog yesterday afternoon and it was half the length of our usual sunday walk, 4 miles instead of 8, and by the home straight i could quite happily just curled up and had a nap on the pavement!!

The dog looked at me as if to say what is wrong with you, get a grip, lets go again!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh i hate glossing! it's my least favourite decorating task ever!
> 
> I know what you mean about being tired. We walked the dog yesterday afternoon and it was half the length of our usual sunday walk, 4 miles instead of 8, and by the home straight i could quite happily just curled up and had a nap on the pavement!!
> 
> The dog looked at me as if to say what is wrong with you, get a grip, lets go again!

ive had to paint(&strip), undercoat & Gloss our entire house in one go, four bed house too, its been the death of me!!.

hahaa, i went to town the other day, couldnt be bothered to look in half the shops i wanted , as like you, i could have quite easily have curled up on the pavement there and then and gone to sleep!


----------



## gilz82

Is the tiredness a whole pregnancy symptom or just first tri i wonder. 

I know once the clocks go back i'm really going to struggle finding the motivation to walk the dog at night after work and that's only going to be worse if i'm still getting as tired as this.

Still i shouldn't complain cos i don't really care, i'm happy to take whatever pregnancy wants to throw my way as long as the jellybean is healthy :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

well, im told it gets better in the 2nd tri, before hitting you again in the 3rd tri!!. i hope thats true, i feel very lazy these days!!


----------



## gilz82

I hope it does get better, even if it's only for a wee while.

Oh this is such a long monday it's totally dragging on :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Question

Do you all (if not already) intend to carry on having :sex: from now on wards?.

Not doing myself any favours i know, but ive read a couple of occassions where it has resulted in bleeding for some girls, alot for some, spotting for others. I think my DH would like some soon, but im not sure, i know they say it doesnt harm the baby, but i dont like the idea of blood either!

Mmmm?


----------



## PeanutBean

Currently I'm too sick and tired to contemplate any such thing, maybe if things improve. But then DH is currently sleeping most of the night on Byron's bedroom floor trying to train him out of getting up in the night so I never see him anyway!

I love woodwork painting but not stripping. Actually I do quite enjoy the heat gun but I hate hate hate sanding, especially paintwork. I did 4 of our 6 new doors, undercoated and glossed in a single day a while back and nearly died! lol The thought of trying to do it now! But I've two more doors to do, plus we are now ready to paint our loft room and that includes a full dog leg staircase with spindles and banister all needing painting! I at least have to get the skirting type areas done so we can lay carpet but the spindles are not a job I'm looking forward to.

I hope you're using water based gloss. The fumes from oil based are not good!


----------



## gilz82

Madcat - On the nookie front we were continuing to :sex: and have done a few times since our :bfp: but after my spotting last week the doc advised to wait until the 2nd tri.

I understand that so completely won't risk it, but after then i totally plan to continue with the nookie unless told otherwise. For two reasons mainly, firstly cos i wanna :blush: and secondly i don't want my OH to be left thinking that i was purely having all the :sex: to get pregnant. Obviously it was necessary but it was also desired too. Men are far more complex than we give them credit for sometimes.

On a bad note, i really think i'm getting a kidney infection, my back over my kidney is really sore and i feel pretty chilly today, not a good combination of symptoms for me, just waiting on the docs phoning me back.

So hope it isn't, i've no idea how it'll affect the jellybean and if it is then things surely can't look good going forward if my kidney is already causing problems at 6 weeks :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ohh, you sound like your blighted with kidney problems gilz, you must be sick of it!!.

Well, no, i am using oil based gloss, but the door is next to a window which i leave wide open when im in there.

Oh dont talk to me about staircase and banisters, i rubbed all ours down, skirtings etc, undercoated them all (took an age), then i started glossing them, got half way though at the time, and though "oh this isnt very shiney" and realised i was using a can of undercoat again!!!!!!. honest to god,.after doing the whole house, and taking so long on the stairs, i sat there and cried!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon that's the sort of things i do, when i decorated the flat i used to live in i did the whole place at once. Picked up what i thought was the paint for the bathroom off i went and about quarter of a wall left realised that it looked quite similar to the colour i'd picked for the bedroom.

Looked at the tin, sure enough not bathroom/kitchen paint but normal emulsion, decided sod it and left it as it was :haha:

I've certainly had my fill of kidney problems, although i'm lucky that i still have one "working" kidney. Just want it to behave and continue to work at a sensible level that won't push me towards dialysis or anything scarier.


----------



## Bids

glitz lmao madcat - that really made me laugh (im so childish sometimes)

hey girls, 1st day back at work and i feel like shit - lightheaded, headache, backs playing up, sick and really tired, dunno if any of it is related to being preggars or what but i cant WAIT to go home!!! 

we have just been dtd when we want to and have had no spotting so far (fingers crossed, touches wood)...

hope you feel better soon gilz and that its nothing serious!!!

eurgh glossing i hate it - i bet you did cry madcat thats awful :(


----------



## gilz82

Aw post holiday blues on top of pregnancy symptoms that doesn't sound fun Bids :hugs:

I'm now counting the minutes til i can go home, roughly 74 hehe :haha:


----------



## Bids

it isnt :( but thanx for the hug gilz :) 

74 damn you thats not fair, i have another 129 minutes eurgh that seems worse than 2 hours lol mind you i couldnt get up at the crack of dawn like you do!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Id just like to announce, "Ive found heaven".:cloud9:

Heaven in the form of a multiflavoured rocket ice lolly!.

i broke open the pack DH bought me from tesco yesterday, honest to god it tastes and feels like the best food in the world at the moment, so refreshing and cool, even better dare i say than chocolate. i nearly broke open another one but decided it would have been really naughty.


----------



## Bids

mmmm rocket lollies i want one :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> mmmm rocket lollies i want one :(

you would not believe how good they taste at the moment, i could have eaten the whole pack by now


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Gilz :hugs: poor you! I am sure you can take some mild antibiotics so hopefully that will be able to clear things up for you. Always better to get them in the nick of time. I remember how bad mine was after my doctor told me he didn't think it was an infection so not to bother with the antibiotics, until the kidney pain started, yikes! Weirdly I found paracetomol really helped, odd because it never helps for anything else! I guess it'll all be different for you though. Hope it is easily remedied.

madcat - in our old house there was stupid artex on our bedroom ceiling and so painting it was an absolute nightmare. Had to use a fat brush and stipple into all the nooks. We didn't have enough paint because the coverage was bad so went out and got another to finish off only to find I'd picked up a satin instead of a matt so had the paint the first half of the room yet again with the shiny stuff I don't even like! I cried too!

:hugs: Bids, definitely sounds like pg stuff to me. It'll probably get easier in a few weeks...

Problem with rocket lollies is pineapple! Yuck.


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm back got an emergency appointment at my docs and yeah I do have a chuffing kidney infection :devil:

Gave me antibiotics and told me to take the next few days very easily. Warned me that this could also be the theme of my pregnancy if my kidney is already feeling the strain :cry: 

Trying not to feel super sorry for myself but I really do right now. Honestly thought my kidney might have behaved for just a little longer.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz! Did they give you advice (or maybe you already know) about anything you can do to help your symptoms or help protect against the infections?


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Gilz, what a bloody pain in the arse, your one good kidney and thats giving you gip when you least need it!.:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> madcat - in our old house there was stupid artex on our bedroom ceiling and so painting it was an absolute nightmare. Had to use a fat brush and stipple into all the nooks. We didn't have enough paint because the coverage was bad so went out and got another to finish off only to find I'd picked up a satin instead of a matt so had the paint the first half of the room yet again with the shiny stuff I don't even like! I cried too!
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with rocket lollies is pineapple! Yuck.

Yes,just the thing i would do, i tell you what i say and do some really stupid things, some of the things are award winning!!

My rocket ice lolly didnt have pineapple, well i didnt detect it, it was delish!!.

MY DH now has his guide to fatherhood book from amazon, OMG! lol, least he's trying!


----------



## gilz82

Not really anything new just drink loads of water to keep flushing everything through. Which is really what I needed I'm already peeing about 15 times a day :dohh: 

I don't care about me but if I get recurrent infections it can affect the jellybean in quite a few ways. Hopefully the midwife will help settle my fears and I'm definitely being managed by the hospital now so that's the best I can ask for.

Oh and madcat that's so cute that your DH got a book. 
My OH keeps trying to read bits of the book I've got and then gets bored very quickly.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Not really anything new just drink loads of water to keep flushing everything through. Which is really what I needed I'm already peeing about 15 times a day :dohh:
> 
> I don't care about me but if I get recurrent infections it can affect the jellybean in quite a few ways. Hopefully the midwife will help settle my fears and I'm definitely being managed by the hospital now so that's the best I can ask for.
> 
> Oh and madcat that's so cute that your DH got a book.
> My OH keeps trying to read bits of the book I've got and then gets bored very quickly.

hes got a boys book written with humour, so that should keep him happy, at least he should know a bit more without me having to explain things!. I'll get me a book in a few weeks time.

I know what you mean about drinking and weeing, its the last thing you want to do isnt it,i had a headache yesterday and put it down to dehydration, tried to make myself drink more, i might as well spent the day sat on the loo!.


----------



## gilz82

I've just got the book you get from the midwife I'm going to get a better book after my scan I think. Didn't consider the humour angle maybe that would be a good idea for my OH. I truly don't think he quite understands how much a baby will change everything. Plus I think he feels rather guilty about the fact it'll just be me and the jellybean 12 days out of 14. 

On the water thing I agree, if I drink much more I will have to move my desk into the toilet at work :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I've just got the book you get from the midwife I'm going to get a better book after my scan I think. Didn't consider the humour angle maybe that would be a good idea for my OH. I truly don't think he quite understands how much a baby will change everything. Plus I think he feels rather guilty about the fact it'll just be me and the jellybean 12 days out of 14.
> 
> On the water thing I agree, if I drink much more I will have to move my desk into the toilet at work :blush:

i was going to get him the Haynes manual for dads to be for his birthday, but hes gone and bought his own book!.
Oh this book tells it as it is but in the funniest way possible, i think its called "the truth about fatherhood" from amazon.

i must say i do think ive a very realistic view as to how life is going to change, im definately not a rose tinted spec wearer!, never have been, which is perhaps why it took me so long to come around to the idea, we disscussed it all over and over and over again and great depth before we TTC, right down to how we thought it would effect us as a couple and if it did what were we going to do about it(make an effort basically). Its all you can do really!!.


----------



## gilz82

Yup you are totally right. We've had many of the same talks. My OH is 36 and he's been married before and never wanted kids then. 

Soon after we got together he said he'd changed his mind and it took me a very long time to be sure he really does want kids and it wasn't just for me. 

He'll be a fabulous dad I've no doubt there though.


----------



## madcatwoman

it was the opposite for me, DH was more for having kids and didnt think i did but he never pressurised me at all. Friends started having them and although im not a cooing in the pram person it really did start me thinking, i started to shock myself with my thoughts.

It will be good to tell people, but im also going to have to swallow my pride with a few people too, some of them used to annoy me by saying "Oh you'll change your mind'., either that or they'll think the announcement is a hoax!


IM SO BLOATED right now :-(


----------



## gilz82

Stuff what other people think. You're happy and your DH is happy that's all that matters. 

The bloat is so annoying I've got a proper wee pot belly that along with my super full boobs is making me feel thoroughly uncomfortable.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just completed my form to get my maternity exemption card. :happydance: Going to take some random book I got from the MW upstairs to read out to DH while he baths Byron.

We had tacos for tea but I wasn't feeling the love. I feel quite indigestiony tonight for some reason. Thought I'd been doing ok with food but I guess not.

I found out that aquanatal is still on and I can go from 14 weeks she thinks. Also there is now free yoga one evening from 16 weeks at our local sure start just down the road (for now no doubt). Just hoping it's not a Monday or I'll never be able to go. :(

Got an early start tomorrow. Need to be out the house before 9 which is going to be some sort of major challenge! There is lunch provided at the training venue I'm attending and I've been before, there is a restaurant so hopefully I'll do OK for lunch but DH is making me veggie sos-mix sausages to take with me for emergency food and I'll pack loads of crisps and sweets of course! Can't believe I have to leave the house! lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz I keep meaning to say. I can't recommend enough getting a nursing vest from mothercare or somewhere. They have internal support and are so excellent for sleeping in. I bought a size up to accommodate my ginormous boobs but that'll probably depend how big your are normally. I got some vests with support from m&s when I was pregnant last time but they were just too snug for the hugeness of pregnant boobs. If you plan to bf they are indispensable too, I always slept in them, made feeding and sleeping just so much more comfy and they are tight enough to keep breast pads in place so I didn't leak all through the night.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut at least you've got the food planned for tomorrow so at least that's one less thing for you to deal with. 

I'm not going to work tomorrow and maybe Wednesday depending on how I feel. I got a major lecture from the dr about taking it easy for the next couple of days.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the vest advice definitely will need to get something soon. 

I don't know what to do about breastfeeding. I wanted to try but I've been reading a lot about how important feeding is for bonding for dads. If I breastfeed my OH can't feed the baby and since he'll only get 2 days a fortnight with the baby that's not really great.


----------



## PeanutBean

In my honest opinion I say balls to dads and feeding. DH and Byron are probably more bonded than with me and that comes from the Dad being a loving father and taking an interest. I would much rather try and give my baby the best nutritional start I could. I had a really difficult time bf at the start as he wouldn't feed and then his latch was always abominable. But he was born a bit small and gained weight so well and has always been so healthy and I put a lot of it down to how well I managed to feed him in the end. If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out. And it's not long before you will be able to express and give a bottle so if you really wanted your OH to feed he could do so with expressed milk. It's just my opinion. People need to do what suits them.

On a possibly related note, there is an interesting discussion in the debate room about formula companies and the methods they use to undermine breastfeeding whilst appearing to promote it. I wonder if some of the things you've read could be related to that? I truly believe that Dad's can bond perfectly without feeding, without cutting the cord, without having some kind of mythical involvement in the pregnancy. They've a whole lifetime to bond with their kiddies, a few months of bottle feeding is not going to make the difference.

Sorry if I come across too strong, it's all just my opinion of course.


----------



## gilz82

No you don't come across strongly. It was actually the midwife who told my closest friend about the father feeding thing. 

She was considering bf after not succeeding with her first and the midwife raised the whole dad thing.

From my point of view bf would have dual purpose. Obviously the baby getting the best nutrition and the fact I won't have to get up during the night and disturbing the baby and the dog etc


----------



## loopylollipop

Totally with Peanut on this. Fathers get to change them, cuddle and bathe and other the things that can help bond. If you cant bf, then you cant but I would never bring the OH into the equation.

BF was a godsend. If DS cried, I plugged him in. Ace. Instant soother. At 7 months he just spat out my nipple and decided no more :nope:. That wasnt in my mother and baby mags. There were tons of article on weaning baby off, but none on how not to feel rejected when the :baby: decides no longer!

Aw Gilz, sorry kidney playing up already. Urine infections are much more common in pregnancy, lets just hope its a one off and nowt to do with your history :flower: - oh and congrats on your sweet pea!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy only 3 more days til you get yours too :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

We have had lap top probs so I havent been around :( a bug infected us :growlmad: but we got sorted now :)

Thanks for thinking about me madcat and peanutbean!

EDIT: I just spent an hour catching up on this thread :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

If you can bf is just so much easier than all that getting up and faffing about. Easier again if you cosleep!

Well I've just discovered that tacos are extremely unpleasant to throw up especially when they've long left the stomach. See my journal if you want to see all the graphic details! Lol. Like madcat being sick is a huge ordeal for me so every time I do it you ladies are gonna hear about it! I hope you can forgive me! My stomach's doing I don't know what right now and I can't tell if I should eat or just sleep. The only silver lining can be that I might feel a little improved tomorrow for it. Maybe...


----------



## loopylollipop

oh ladies have done something stupid.

Looked up my swabs results on computer today, and noticed they had done my beta HGC levels after all.

They were 8600 (roughly only got quick glance as someone walked in). Thought oh they seem good.

Then of course looked up levels and found they are above the upper limit. And now I am crapping my pants worrying about molar pregnancies etc.

Have looked up tons of stuff and have scared myself to death.

Peanut, you are a scientist tell me I am stupid and over reacting. The molar pregnancies I have read about were MASSIVELY raised, not just over by 1000. Argghh wished I had never looked. Still barely any symptoms.

Was looking forward to my scan and now I feel sick with worry.

Stupid stupid me.:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Silly! The ranges are so massive you know full well there will be tail ends in either direction that still lead to normal pregnancies. Think positive. It might be twins!


----------



## PeanutBean

Or you might be further on than you think you are. Or the test might have a standard margin of error.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Silly! The ranges are so massive you know full well there will be tail ends in either direction that still lead to normal pregnancies. Think positive. It might be twins!

at this moment I would be very happy with that rather than a dreaded molar. The molar thing freaked me out not only due to slight cancer risk but not being able to try for another YEAR!!! Thats like a million years at my age and would rule me outta the running.

Never did see my bloody swab results which is what I was looking for in the first place!

Keep trying to tell myself that these are only derived from the standard deviations of 'normal' and am just lying on the outer edge but the hormonal stressed pregnant woman desperately clinging to hope after a scare and hospital admission is freaking out.

Edit - only one gestational scan seen, with yolk sac and no fetal pole as yet


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy honey why do we do these things to ourselves. 

I'm with Peanut, I think that after the cycle before you just conceived earlier than a normal cycle. Plus the variation for what can be classed as "normal" in hcg levels at any given point are ridiculously big. You really need to try to keep calm and not get yourself worked up about it as you will make yourself ill. 

Hideously hard to do as a hormonal pregnant woman but we'll all be here to help you :hugs: :kiss:

Also found this since you'd fall in the 1-2 months category your hcg levels are way within normal. 

0-1 week: 0-50 IU/L
1-2 weeks: 40 &#8211; 300
3-4: 500 &#8211; 6,000
1-2 months: 5,000 &#8211; 200,000
2-3 months: 10,000 &#8211; 100,000
2nd trimester: 3,000 &#8211; 50,000
3rd trimester: 1,000 &#8211; 50,000
Non-pregnant females: < 5.0
Postmenopausal: < 9.5


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning

thanks Gilz that really helped :hugs:

woke to some more spotting this morning. very slight but there, brownish thankfully not bright red.

we dtd two nights ago, which we did prior to my last spotting.

gonna have to keep my hands off him now!


----------



## gilz82

The doc told me last week not to have anymore :sex: cos of the spotting until after the 1st trimester. 

As he explained it, it was more of a precaution then anything else as most spotting after sex is just caused because the cervix is extra sensitive at this point. Hopefully that's all that's happening with you.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry loopy I felt so bad last night I just had to go to sleep. I'm waiting for my [late] train to my training day. Glad gilz posted that for you. Oh here it is...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :kiss:

Thought I would pop in to say `hi`


----------



## gilz82

Hi Madly :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey gilz hon how are you today?

I am on bnb when I should be cleaning the house :lol: need to get motivated :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I'm off work with a kidney infection so just curled up in the couch being super lazy. Really should get dressed and walk the dog and tidy a bit but sooo can't be bother :dohh:

How you feeling today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry to hear you have a kidney infection hon :hugs: 

A bit like me then....sat here trying to get motivated to move my arse :lol:

Am doing well except constipation and :sick:ness....looking forward to my 1st scan next tuesday ;)


----------



## gilz82

Oh that'll be great to see your little bean :happydance:

I'm torn between being really excited about my scan next Saturday and being terrified in case the jellybean isn't ok.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am excited but also a little anxious too hon :( I am hoping everything is ok too! I keep thinking I have good symptons ie constipation and sickness but then I worry if I can really count on them :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning/afternoon all

I managed to shift my arse into town this morning, oh and strip the bed (havent got as far as putting the clean sheets on).

Honest to god i felt like i was walking thru town like some sort of zombie, in some sort of sleep haze, i really need to snap out of it quickly somehow, just sooo tired!. 

Not long till our scans madly, mines next thurs, im a bit like you too nervous and a bit excited, just want everything to be ok.


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat it's rubbish you are so tired hon. I'm trying to work up the energy to go walk the dog. Sooo can't be bothered but really need to make the effort. 

The rest of my week at work is really hectic don't imagine it's going to be fun.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> The doc told me last week not to have anymore :sex: cos of the spotting until after the 1st trimester.
> 
> As he explained it, it was more of a precaution then anything else as most spotting after sex is just caused because the cervix is extra sensitive at this point. Hopefully that's all that's happening with you.


well we had decided not to :sex: after I got discharged from hospital but three days later got carried away in morning, and it was so nice again that night! Knew I was taking a risk and we both knew we shouldnt but it just felt so natural. In a way I am glad that it has happened a couple of days after each session as at least I have a reason to pin in on.

Spent most of the morning in the toilet checking to see if getting worse or changing colour. It didnt and its now hardly there. Have got some mild cramps which I havent had so far so am hoping they will disappear soon. This is even worse than ttc, as once you have the :bfp: its in your hand and you are clutching onto it with dear life, when really it is all out of our control. Decided not to go to my teaching and come home and rest and do some online work instead.

How are you feeling Gilz?

Sounds like everyone is feeling terrible!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I'm not too bad Loopy just drinking hundreds so obviously peeing millions. 

I know what you mean about the sex. I was petrified the first time after my :bfp: but it just felt completely normal if anything actually better on all levels really. But I won't risk it again til 2nd tri so will just need to keep my OH otherwise entertained and hope the frustration doesn't kill me :haha:

I get loads of cramps but they are different to period ones they seem more stretchy if that makes sense so I wouldn't be too worried unless the ones you are having are particularly sore.


----------



## madcatwoman

girls, i just want to add that ive had all the aches and cramps since getting my BFP, theres maybe been one or two days i havent had them-but that must be it, and the more the weeks pass, the aches, pulling sensations etc i get, once in a blue moon they really catch me out!.
They are really off putting, but then again, its going to happen isnt it?, i cant see us getting bigger and bigger without feeling anything!. So i just wanted you to take comfort with the fact that i too get them!:thumbup:

As for me, im off for a wee again soon ,,, now theres a suprise.

today also has to be the most tiring day so far, i fell asleep again at lunch time for an hour, honestly, im absolutely good for nothing!!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I'm not too bad Loopy just drinking hundreds so obviously peeing millions.
> 
> I know what you mean about the sex. I was petrified the first time after my :bfp: but it just felt completely normal if anything actually better on all levels really. But I won't risk it again til 2nd tri so will just need to keep my OH otherwise entertained and hope the frustration doesn't kill me :haha:
> 
> I get loads of cramps but they are different to period ones they seem more stretchy if that makes sense so I wouldn't be too worried unless the ones you are having are particularly sore.

mine arent bad at all, wouldnt even pay heed if hadnt had these bleeds. def not risking bd again, no matter how much we want to!

I had alot of cramps last time, but this time not had any. Feeling exhausted today, but didnt sleep much last night so might be that as well as bean. 

Gilz, have they told you when you are likely to be seeing your nephrologist?

Not suprised you are wiped out MadCat, with all that painting and glossing!


----------



## madcatwoman

hun, ive only undercoated a bathroom door!! (the rest of the house was painted months ago), i was supposed to be glossing it today,i just dont have it in me, i havent done anything much im just too tired, although i did manage to put the clean sheets on the bed this afternoon and print out a tenancy agreement for our tenants, but thats about the size of it!. Got to try and cook myself something later (DH is away tonight).

I have one more niggle rearing its head - Sciatica!, never had it before but ive had it since last night, it really caught me out, i didnt even know it was common in pregnancy until i googled it!


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> hun, ive only undercoated a bathroom door!! (the rest of the house was painted months ago), i was supposed to be glossing it today,i just dont have it in me, i havent done anything much im just too tired, although i did manage to put the clean sheets on the bed this afternoon and print out a tenancy agreement for our tenants, but thats about the size of it!. Got to try and cook myself something later (DH is away tonight).
> 
> I have one more niggle rearing its head - Sciatica!, never had it before but ive had it since last night, it really caught me out, i didnt even know it was common in pregnancy until i googled it!

aaahhh got it wrong, thought you had nearly done whole house recently! Thanks goodness!

Sciatica can be horrible. I was off work with it for ten months. OK now but am dreading it rearing its ugly head when I get further on. Hell trying not to worry about that as seem to have too much to worry about now!

It is very common in pregnancy and isnt usually too troublesome. I had it with my first and it wasnt too bad, just had to be careful and the occasional paracetamol. If you do suffer badly, physios can give some really helpful stretches!

Like you said earlier, all these niggles are to be expected when something the size of a fist ends up the size of a watermelon!!


----------



## gilz82

I've no idea about the nephrologist Loopy :shrug:, my Dr said that once i'd had my mw booking appointment they'd get me transfered to a consultant obstetrian in conjuction with urology.

If that doesn't happen pretty quickly i'll just contact my neph directly and see what level of involvement he needs/wants to have.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I've no idea about the nephrologist Loopy :shrug:, my Dr said that once i'd had my mw booking appointment they'd get me transfered to a consultant obstetrian in conjuction with urology.
> 
> If that doesn't happen pretty quickly i'll just contact my neph directly and see what level of involvement he needs/wants to have.

i have no experience of this whatsoever but a quick call to your nephrologist certainly wont harm if things seem to dawdle. Was just thinking making contact sooner due to your infection. May be completely unrelated but the sooner you are in expert hands the better. I just know how shit the NHS can be and how much it relies on patients driving things forward! Otherwise things can linger on and on, one person thinks another is sorting things and nothing gets done. Blah blah...sure you know the score!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah Loopy i have plenty of first hand experience of how rubbish the NHS can be sometimes.

Like right now i'm waiting for an ortho clinic appointment as i've got runners hip in both hips. Was reffered 16 weeks ago and still no appointment, my dr told me a fortnight ago when i told him i was pregnant that they won't treat it now as i need steriod injections in both hips. He said if the hospital find out about the baby they probably won't even bother to see me at all :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well I managed to clean the kitchen and room around dinner time and had me a lovely bath too :) DH came home from work early and bought me chips and curry sauce for a late lunch and he did the school run too.....hes been really great! 

madcat I am walking around like a zombie too so I can relate to that feeling!

Mash, Pork chops and gravy for tea yum yum!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Well I managed to clean the kitchen and room around dinner time and had me a lovely bath too :) DH came home from work early and bought me chips and curry sauce for a late lunch and he did the school run too.....hes been really great!
> 
> madcat I am walking around like a zombie too so I can relate to that feeling!
> 
> Mash, Pork chops and gravy for tea yum yum!

im soo glad im not the only one who feels like the living dead on feet, i hope this feeling passes soon, i very useless & probably look it too!.

i cooked myself a simply stirfry, i seem to be able to stomach rice best out of most things, but i cant eat a large meal in one go anymore, im wondering what i could stomach from the chippy nowadays since you mention it.


----------



## gilz82

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Madly now i want chips and curry sauce i'm so jealous!!

But that would involve me getting back out of my jammies and i'm not sure it can be bothered doing that.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: sorry ladies....its so funny I thought I will have a lovely bath and on the way to the school I will get myself chips and curry to eat on my walk and then DH rang saying he was coming home early and did I want anything from the chippy :rofl: I was like YEAH OF COURSE I DO :dohh:

I know what you mean though madcat....I am struggling to cook food at work these days all the smells and concoctions of foods make my stomach flip :( I am very picky about what I eat so if I fancy something I generally go out and get it whilst I feel the urge to eat cause other than that I am forcing food down which isnt pleasant at all :(


----------



## loopylollipop

I cant be bothered to go shopping so am dragging the dregs out of the back of the cupboard and from the depths of the freezer rather than nip out to Co-op. How lazy. Wont tell you what i have thrown together in case it puts you off you lovely teas x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: I have done this a few times already loopy but only cause I havent really fancied much else so have dragged something together and also cause I couldnt be arsed going out to buy something more appropriate :)


----------



## gilz82

Well since i'm a lazy ass i just had ice cream and strawberries. Really really want chips now, dammit wish my OH was at home.

It's bizarre i'll probably think about that all week now, last week someone had a cheese toastie in the office for lunch. I thought about it all week had one for dinner on friday and it was a complete let down

Have any of you guys gone off milk? I'm stomaching it enough to have my one daily cup of tea, but i tried to have cereal earlier and the milk just turned my stomach completely.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Well since i'm a lazy ass i just had ice cream and strawberries. Really really want chips now, dammit wish my OH was at home.
> 
> It's bizarre i'll probably think about that all week now, last week someone had a cheese toastie in the office for lunch. I thought about it all week had one for dinner on friday and it was a complete let down
> 
> Have any of you guys gone off milk? I'm stomaching it enough to have my one daily cup of tea, but i tried to have cereal earlier and the milk just turned my stomach completely.

yes, have left quite a few cups of tea so far. Bit hit and miss though keep hoping its going to turn into a full on symptom!

Its funny too with DS I absolutely craved anything milky. Weird!


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:Reading this page is hilarious!!!:haha:

we're all a right mess


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Madcat we're all in various stages of cravings or aversions or illness etc but at least we have each other to share it with!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! I had chips for tea, they were delish. I'm ok with milk though more than a glass without food is a bit unsettling. I am utterly desperately tired after my training today. Not that it was hard work in itself, it was pretty fun, but just being at it all day and away from home and dashing for trains. Got another full day tomorrow which I'm not at all looking forward too but I'm off on Friday so that's something.

Oh I seem to be hungry though I only just finished a bowl of cereal. Hm. Why is no-one drinking any tea anymore? I still am, it's the best.

So I am joining the ranks of the first tri delusional as for three days I have felt something very much like movement! It's totally mad but every time it's been when I've been squashed up so that everything was digging into where my womb currently is. I have been inwardly ridiculing others who have been saying similar on the site! Lol. But say the baby was implanted right at the too at the front, and don't we feel movement in our skin rather than our uterus? So when everything's really pressed in could it not be possible? It's been the exact same place every time and different from wind. I must be going insane!


----------



## gilz82

Morning guys I feel crap!!

Had a totally rotten night couldn't sleep at all cos I can't get comfy. If I lie on my right handside I feel sick, my boobs hurt if I lie on my front and can't lie on my left cos my kidney is sore. That only leaves my back to sleep on and I never do that so I was so uncomfy I had to try to prop myself up sort of sitting. You can imagine how comfy that was too. 

Not a chance I'm going to work today. So need to get some rest!!

Peanut - In my honest opinion every woman has a different pregnancy and all the weeks to feel or have stuff are a guideline. It's your body and if you can feel something different which might be the baby then I believe you. No one knows you body better than you! 

On the tea thing I'm not off tea it's milk. I can cope with one cup of tea a day with milk but I can't have cereal anyone because the milk is giving me the heebie jeebies :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well whilst what you say is true there must be a physiological limit to what can be felt given baby size and strength required to penetrate to the parts of us that feel, iyswim. Normally babies are not felt til at least 18 weeks when they're loads bigger than now. The first time I felt Byron wad at 18 weeks and was a massive unmistakeable kick! I had no flutterings or anything that others described. It could as easily be some sort of little spasm I guess but fantastic if it is baby! Especially as the scan is still three weeks away.

Last night I felt strangely good. After cereal I did some coursework on my phone then are drummers then read a bit then couldn't sleep! So tired this morning though and back to routine nausea. We're really late. I'm still in bed! Waiting for DH to finish in the bathroom so I can start getting ready. Wish I could work from home. These next two days suck.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut i hope your day isn't too bad. 

There is no way i could have gone to work today, i was supposed to have a meeting through in Edinburgh which involves me getting the subway and then the train. Even on a good day the subway terrifies me because i'm claustrophobic :blush:

Obivously not happy to be unwell, but quite happy to miss the whole train/meeting thing.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all!,

well the zombie house is up and alive once again, i too had a crap nights sleep, it seems to be the way these days though, i dont know why, part of it is from getting up in the night, sometimes i get tummy ache from one side or the other, i dont know really. Anyway, im here, and im 10 weeks today(or there abouts).

It could be the baby you feel peanutbean, what i feel though once in a blue moon is what i think must be muscle spasms twitching or something, i mean it might not be i guess, i do feel something now and then.


----------



## gilz82

Oooh 10 weeks Madcat that's exciting :happydance:

Isn't 10 weeks when the bean becomes a fetus?

It's weird, to me it seems like all of you ladies are progressing so fast through the weeks and time is dragging for me but i'm sure it's the same for you guys too :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies :kiss:

PeanutBean I am with you on this `possibly the baby moving` theory :) I have had a similar thing and was wondering if its because we are second time mamas and we know what we are looking out for :shrug: just a thought but with Oliver I dont think I would have had a clue :dohh: I swear I keep getting like a tighting always in the same place and esp if I lay on my tummy or get a bath :) its kinda reasurring cause I havent seen beanie baby or heard heartbeat yet :)

Ladies we have been discussing names and we have decided on Charlie William for a boy and currently still debating on a girls name although I really like Charlee Rea and feel like its `the name` DH is been an arse though :trouble: not that he has come up with an alternative yet :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oooh 10 weeks Madcat that's exciting :happydance:
> 
> Isn't 10 weeks when the bean becomes a fetus?
> 
> It's weird, to me it seems like all of you ladies are progressing so fast through the weeks and time is dragging for me but i'm sure it's the same for you guys too :hugs:

I can assure you its been supper slow for me too, can you imagine my feeling of grinding to hault when i got to 8 weeks and the sonographer put me back to 7?, i felt like i was stuck on the 6-7 week mark for about a month!!. Even now i think, if only i could count it from LMP id be 11 weeks today, and that sounds even better!!. This has to be the slowest tidious thing ive been though, my friend says it gets better in the 2nd tri and slows down again in the third!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree madcat with the fast 2nd tri and slow 3rd :(

I def think I am going to loose a week next tues at my scan so I think I will be hovering between 1st and 2nd tri for what will feel forever :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly that's great you've almost got your names sorted.

We've got a few names for each picked out and i honestly don't think we'll decide till the jellybean actually gets here.

The only thing i definitely know is that if it's a girl her middle name will be Bernadette after my mum :cloud9:

I think i'll get put back at my scan too, i'm hoping not as far as a week but sod's law it will be and that'll be me repeating week 7-8 again :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

:baby:Love the name charlie!!.


we have names pretty much sorted,

i liked Emily, but as DH pointed out to me, its always going to be shorted to Em, - which i dont like!.

He suggested Bethany, and obviously it'll get shortened to Beth which i still like, so i think we'll be having a Beth if its a girl!.

I never had many boys names on my list, not many i really like!, but theres always been one which ive kept in my head, ' Bailey', my DH wasnt sure about it but hes come round to it now. I wanted a different name from the usual, but not so different it was chavy!.


----------



## gilz82

That's quite mad my niece and nephew are called............Charlie and Bethany!

Both nice names :thumbup:

We like for boys Noah, Callan, Nathan and Jamie
For girls Ava, Leah, Chloe, Eva

My OH has decided he wants to know what we are having if we can at the 20 week scan. I really didn't want to know but if we have to find out i think i'd like to keep it a secret.


----------



## madcatwoman

Id also like A girls name to have a 2nd name of Grace,..."Bethany Grace..."

but DH i think wants to use his mums name, trouble is im not keen on his mums name which is Valerie, his mum does have a second name which is Dilys which i think is slightly better but im not keen.


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah Bethany Grace is nice.

It's hard to keep everybody happy isn't it. I'm quite lucky there isn't the whole tradition in my OH's family of naming boys after their father.

Don't know if it's more common in scotland but we've got friends who've now had kids and they named the same name. It's something i never really understood.


----------



## madcatwoman

well this is it, aparently its tradition in DH's family to use previous family names, but we never did that in our family and id like a name that 'we both like' as a middle name. sooo, thats the only bit up in the air!

I know this is thinking ahead somewhat, but will anyone have any rules when their :baby: is born?. I mean, about visitors at the hospital and visitors at home?. i can only imagine its pretty hard to get a routine going esp if youre a first time parent only to be interupted by visitors.
Even at the hospital i dont know how id feel about visitors popping in, i guess im not the most socialable of people which doesnt help, and i like privacy, but im not the most maternal person either and i keep thinking how it would be better to spend that time trying to bond instead of passing the baby round to everyone.
BUT, saying that, i know my husband will want his family to visit early on, probably both hospital&home, hes more family orientated, my family arent(&give each other space).


----------



## gilz82

I don't really want people to come to hospital and I'd prefer if only close family came round in the first week or so. 

Since dads only get 2 weeks paternity leave I want to spend as much time as we can as family without interruption. 

Plus you can never keep visitors happy all the time. I really don't want to be disturbing the baby just so everyone can hold him or her. 

God I sound like a right grumpy b*tch!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I don't really want people to come to hospital and I'd prefer if only close family came round in the first week or so.
> 
> Since dads only get 2 weeks paternity leave I want to spend as much time as we can as family without interruption.
> 
> Plus you can never keep visitors happy all the time. I really don't want to be disturbing the baby just so everyone can hold him or her.
> 
> God I sound like a right grumpy b*tch!!

if that makes you a grumy B*tch then that makes two of us!.
I just dont know if i can have it my way though, my DH is so close to his family he'd do anything for them, i can ask him to respect how i feel about this but thats all i can do is ask!:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I understand there needs to be compromise but I'm sure your DH will be very aware of how disrupting having loads of people round can be once the baby arrives. 

I'm all for our family being helpful and stuff but I think having a baby will be pretty overwhelming regardless of how prepared I think am come the time. I'm hoping that getting settled into a routine will help minimise that a little.


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i think its something we'll have to discuss early on before the baby is born definately.

DH is mum is the one im concerned about the most, shes a lovely lady(far nicer than mine ever was) but she always has to be around someone all the time, every day, cant stand being alone, and im the opposite, i like my own space, happy on my own, never get bored & like the peace. Im concerned that shes going to want to visit extreamly regually,and as with when we bought our house, she then brought all her friends to see it each week, and im concerned it will be the same with a :baby:!. Yet my DH probably would never dream of saying we would just like a bit of time just the 3 of us for a while, because his mum is the type of woman to take it to heart, get upset and we never hear the end of it. I just have a horrible feeling that the first few weeks might be a little harder than they have to be :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon that's not good. My OHs mum is like me quite happy in her own space etc so I don't think she'll be here too much. 

If she ever just brought random friends to my house I would honestly tell her where to go even though I do like her.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh hon that's not good. My OHs mum is like me quite happy in her own space etc so I don't think she'll be here too much.
> 
> If she ever just brought random friends to my house I would honestly tell her where to go even though I do like her.

if it gets bad id just have to tell my DH that i cant cope with the constant visitors, i can imagine id get the baby down to sleep and then his mum or friends will want to interfere, or it will be time for feeding/changing etc, and again the door will go!. I can see it all now!! lol!
either that or i dont answer the door .hahahahaha...


----------



## loopylollipop

Well hello ladies..

sorry you have been feeling so poorly Gilz, a kidney infection ontop of pregnancy symptoms really cant be good.:hugs:

Peanut , I wouldnt be surprised if it is the baby you can feel. I really believe some women as so in touch with their bodies it must be possible. However understand what you mean about the size - there has to be a size issue - if babe is still tiny floating around in a fluid filled sac encased within a profoundly muscular structure like the uterus then there must be a point where it is impossible to feel. Who knows :shrug:

On the visitors front, I want to get my butt outta hospital asap so am hoping there wont be time for any visitors - in, push, out. Thats my plan :thumbup:

Have had no more spotting since yesterday, so am a bit more hopeful. Cramping stopped too. Am hoping was just the :sex:

MadCat - congrats on hitting 10 weeks. It seems such a milestone! Feel like I have been pregnant forever but not getting anywhere - all due to the early :bfp:

We had to tell my stepson about the :baby: due to me being in hospital last week. He had already guessed. He is really enjoying watching my ticker go up - he said 'oh next time I see you it will be a blueberry!' How sweet. We have watched pregnancy week by week videos and he has loved it.

Names...
quite stuck for boys names as we have used so many already! I like Noah, OH likes Dylan. For a girl it will be between Poppy, Mia and Mya, likely with Alyce as a middle name (my grandma with slight change of spelling).


----------



## gilz82

Oh I've done that before just locked the door and pretended I wasn't in :blush:

Not quite as easy now that we've got a dog, everytime the doorbell goes he barks :haha:

Oh they are nice names Loopy and it's great your step son is getting involved with your pregnancy.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Mia is a nice name, i wrote down all my potential names months ago....let me just get my little book out...

Mia
Mya
Emily
Ella
Sophie

Boy- Bailey


that was my original list!.



yes thats the troulbe with getting your BFP early, youre pregnant forever!.
I like the hospital plan, and i plan on making that my plan!, In - push - Out!, i dont like hospitals, i dont like hospital food, all makes me feel ill!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I like that plan in push and out. I hate hospitals I've spent far too muc time in them over the past few years. 

Hopefully the birth will go smoothly and I'll get home reasonably quickly. 

They are lovely names too madcat we are all so organised :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

too organised!!:growlmad:

sometimes i wonder if i dissapear from here whether time will go a bit quicker?.
but i always end up being back on here anyway!

ha ha ha- shall i put that on my birth plan....? In - Push - Out !!!


----------



## gilz82

Yup that should be the first line on the birth plan :haha:

I did disappear from bnb for a while TTC was getting me down but found it actually made things worse and time went slower.


----------



## molly85

Hey girls soz i'm on holiday andam out of touch. Imust bee the only one that fancys staying in hospital lol the good olddays when you had 2 weeks in to recovercoz when u got home it wasnose to the grindstone. 
Scan dated me at 4.3mm or 6 weeks on friday I don't want to adjust my ticker though :(.

Hugs to you all


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Hey girls soz i'm on holiday andam out of touch. Imust bee the only one that fancys staying in hospital lol the good olddays when you had 2 weeks in to recovercoz when u got home it wasnose to the grindstone.
> Scan dated me at 4.3mm or 6 weeks on friday I don't want to adjust my ticker though :(.
> 
> Hugs to you all

aww, i didnt want to adjust mine either!!, i got rid of it altogether until i reached 9 weeks!, it was too depressing!!!. Id do that if i were you!!.

well, i really didnt fancy evening meal again, even moreso than most evenings, felt a tiny bit sicky while eating it, im hating having to force food down for the sake of eating!.

My fave program on tonight though, Grand designs!, im such a dreamer!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

ah madcati totally get ya with the food unless i craveit i dnt want it. and of course what i want is never in. lol i'll leaveit on as i have no idea how they make it that date as my thyroid was soooo high on the 25th augustlol never mind ill find out for certain begining of november and find my allusive left ovary


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ah madcati totally get ya with the food unless i craveit i dnt want it. and of course what i want is never in. lol i'll leaveit on as i have no idea how they make it that date as my thyroid was soooo high on the 25th augustlol never mind ill find out for certain begining of november and find my allusive left ovary

whys your ovary so allusive lol?, wheres it gone??.

My early scan checked both of my ovaries, i was put back a week, i was stuck on 7 weeks for two weeks!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! You've been busy while I've been working today! Names, visitors, hospital, that everything?

Names - we have our girls name picked, have had since last time. It's secret though but it's not the same as any you've mentioned. When we pick it the boys name will be secret too but we are currently stumped! Funny as last time we couldn't find any girls names but lads of boys even though we already had Byron picked for years.

Visitors weren't a problem for me, in fact I think maybe I was more inclined to wonder where everyone was! Baby is fine. I think newborns largely just sleep despite being passed around but there's nothing wrong with hanging on to the baby either! I was quite easy about it. I didn't really get to put him down for at least 4 months so sharing was fine! Lol Hospital don't allow more than two visitors at a time and there are also strict visiting hours, sadly for OHs too. And on the food front, they had nothing for me on my overnight stay so next time if I have to go in DH is to bring me some meals. It was a disgrace really. I mostly hope to be able to keep out if hospital this time.


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, im not sure about the hospital food front, ive extreamly picky, most things i DONT like and only a few things i do, im awful in a restruant with a nice menu let alone in a hospital with a limited choice. do they let your DH bring in food for you?


----------



## gilz82

When I was in for my kidney operation the food was horrendous. They wouldn't let you leave til you ate but the food made me physically sick. My OH was sneaking me food in for days!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i dont suppose they welcome a delivery from the local chippy?? lol


----------



## gilz82

If you could cover the smell of fresh chips and vinegar til your DH got into your room who would know :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well we didn't get opportunity to try but I don't see how they could stop him bringing something. I wasn't given the option to order dinner even though I'd been in since the night before and all that was available in the kitchen was a tuna sandwich. Excellent for veggies! So they made me some toast. Bear in mind I hadn't eaten in at least 30 hours, I'd thrown up 2 or 3 times and of course been in labour for 35 hours. Ridiculous. Actually I did manage to get some scrammed egg and mash for lunch as the dinnerlady appeared right after I'd given birth and been cleaned up! Having hardly eaten for 8 months and been off eggs completely it was like food from the gods! :rofl:

I'm having quite a bit of pelvic discomfort and sciatica. I can't win as it comes both from walking and sitting! Have managed the nausea well today but I'm really filling up now and have swollen glands again so I fear this is a sign of impending vom. Been super cm today, always seems to be more when I work hard! Also getting full womb feelings when I over-exert that feel a lot like braxton hicks albeit on a smaller scale. Just everso slightly cranky today too but could be from sitting in meetings. Another busy day tomorrow. Can't wait for Friday off and a rest.


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls soz i'm on holiday andam out of touch. Imust bee the only one that fancys staying in hospital lol the good olddays when you had 2 weeks in to recovercoz when u got home it wasnose to the grindstone.
> Scan dated me at 4.3mm or 6 weeks on friday I don't want to adjust my ticker though :(.
> 
> Hugs to you all
> 
> aww, i didnt want to adjust mine either!!, i got rid of it altogether until i reached 9 weeks!, it was too depressing!!!. Id do that if i were you!!.
> 
> well, i really didnt fancy evening meal again, even moreso than most evenings, felt a tiny bit sicky while eating it, im hating having to force food down for the sake of eating!.
> 
> 
> Oooo Grand Designs, its my fave too! Always hankered after converting a castle in North Yorkshire :wacko: yeah right :wacko: but we can dream.
> 
> Madcat I love all those names. Loved everyones choices, think we are a thread of good taste...
> 
> starting to have some waves of nausea - yay!:thumbup: Peanut said 6 weeks nearly bang on
> 
> Hi Molly :wave:, oh bet you are gutted at going backwards! Like Madcat said, you end up getting stuck for weeks. Frustrating. This first tri is too long as it is never mind clocks going backwards! If it happens to me, am making a mental note to ditch the ticker for a few weeks to keep sanity - i like it :thumbup:
> 
> yes - that will me my birth plan - in - push - out. I spend a minimum of eight hours a day in hospital, even bloody worse as a patient. Hate i hate it hate it. Crappy beds, crappy food and crappy noise. Staff so stretched they want to shoot themselves. Na, my own home and creature comforts. If I wasnt worried my back is going to shatter during labour (or push a disc out as well as a baby) I would have my bubs at home.Click to expand...


----------



## madcatwoman

> I'm having quite a bit of pelvic discomfort and sciatica. I can't win as it comes both from walking and sitting! Have managed the nausea well today but I'm really filling up now and have swollen glands again so I fear this is a sign of impending vom. Been super cm today, always seems to be more when I work hard! Also getting full womb feelings when I over-exert that feel a lot like braxton hicks albeit on a smaller scale. Just everso slightly cranky today too but could be from sitting in meetings. Another busy day tomorrow. Can't wait for Friday off and a rest.

Peanutbean - i could have written this paragraph


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol that's meant to say crampy not cranky. Stupid predictive text. But I have some mildly exciting news: I'm not concave above the pelvis when I lie down. It's all flat now so probably not long til I pop!


----------



## madcatwoman

my pelivs(just above is the same hun), and when im upright it really buldges out, im just wondering how long it will be till it moves upwards in to my actual tummy area.

I did the most stupid thing this morning, sat here at the desk, felt a sneeze coming and did nothing about it (usually i curl up to stop it hurting), christ did i know about it, i thought my lowers had exploided!

Ooo week today and i get the NHS scan.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ow! I have to curl up and brace myself too. It's awful when they catch you by surprise!

I feel off today. Absolutely have to go into work to photocopy 6 million pages of stuff and have to drive to be able to bring all the boxes of resources home for an event next week. Just can't bring myself to move though.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Well i'm at home again today had a horrible night again last night, it seems physically impossible for me to get comfy just now.

Just spent 40 minutes on the phone to the stupid housing department trying to get things sorted for my MIL and i'm still no further forward!! :gun::grr::gun:


----------



## madcatwoman

tell you what peanutbean, i really do admire you, you have been as sick as a dog, and no doubt feel as tired and recked as i do, yet obviously you have to carry on working though it.

My ligaments are still grumbling now after that sneeze, im asuming theyre not going to be right for the rest of the day, it was quite servere when it happened!


----------



## madcatwoman

is anyone going to see this? https://www.cineworld.co.uk/films/3683

i love all the girlie films with katherine Heigl in them, this one seems apt though, will see it after the scan lol!
the trailers look hilarious!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw thanks madcat. I am a moaner but it's not easy. Last time there was no toddler to think of and I had much less on at work so could really ditch things that weren't that important. This time I've got all this self-induced responsibility and jobs plus it's a super busy time of year for me. Then with Byron at home... But DH does SO much and I do not know how single mums would be able to manage. And I am neglecting Byron. He is being naughty a lot more because he gets much less from me. Maybe I'm a bad mum when pregnant but I do as much as I can and I can't do more! If Byron could pay my salary I'd much prefer to give the energy I do have to him though! lol

I'm still not in the office but i am working so that's something. Nearly up to date with the most important things so can get some lunch and drive in to do my lovely printing!

Hope your ligaments ease up, try and rest a bit and not make sharp movements. They'll probably settle again after a while.


----------



## PeanutBean

:cry: One trip to the cinema in nearly 2 years.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh we'll have to give up our cinema cards when the baby or when "Wahwah (as my DH calls it) is born, we have been regulars at the flicks for 7 years, since our 1st date!.

Well, i think youre doing incredibly well, i feel very lazy in comparision and i only have the house to look after, i dont know how you do it, youre doing fantastic and dont you think otherwise!x


----------



## gilz82

I quite like Katherine Heigel too but my OH doesn't do chick flicks. 

Last film we saw together was Sherlock. Tend to go see the animated stuff with my sister and that's about it.


----------



## madcatwoman

DH and I take it in turns, one week we have to see a boy film and the next week a girlie film, only lately theres been more boy films out than girls!.
Dh will go see it, he went to see 27 dresses too, i think Katherine Heigl is a bit of eye candy for him so he grins and bares it! lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's a nice compromise :)

What are you guys going to do about the flu jab? Just noticed on the BBC health section that they are going to offer the flu jab to all pregnant women this winter.

I used to get the flu jag as i had asthma when i was younger, but the last few times i had it i was really ill so stopped going for it. Then last year because i'd just had my kidney out my neph and my family guilt tripped me into getting the swine flu jag and i was ill for a week.

Really rather scared about which choice to make as the flu jag this year has the swine flu jag incorporated.


----------



## madcatwoman

I was offered the flu jab last year, as i too have asthma, but i declined it, i read that the effects of it for some people outweighed the risks, or thats what i felt anyway. Now the stakes are higher, but my gut feeling is telling me to decline again. Last year i was in college, and before that working, this year i'll be at home, i dont really mix with alot of people, i guess the only danger will come from DH, but he doesnt mix with alot of people either, he's mostly in his van on his own.


----------



## gilz82

Last year it just made me feel truly awful at a time my body was trying to deal with losing an organ.

This year i'm trying to grow a baby and don't think i could handle feeling that ill again. Also i'm not convinced that it's as risk free to the baby as the medical profession would have you believe. :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

i had a few friends feel very ill indeed on it for quite some time, one of which was a nurse and had to have it, i think that will be a "no" from me:nope:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah think i'm leaning that way too although i'm sure that'll attract an unhappy response from some people.


----------



## madcatwoman

you have to do whats right for you, not for other people. If you had it for other people, and there were complications you would never forgive your self, and if you dont have it, you need to except that you might, or might not get the flu but will have to deal with natrually.

on a lighter,more refreshing note, ive just had another ice lolly, refreshing?, you bet!


----------



## madcatwoman

Does anyone know if the Gaviscon tablets are just as safe as the liquid form for us to take?.

I never took the tablets precribed by my doc for this throat prob i have (which he says is due to acid),there was just no guarenttee they were safe and i didnt risk it. but ive been using the liquid gaviscon, but its sooo horrible to swallow that i avoid it, that in itself can make me gag!, so i was thinking about the lemon tablets they do!


----------



## loopylollipop

MadCat, the tablet Gaviscon should be fine for you.

Re the jabs - I would def have them. But then I am very exposed seeing sick people daily. One of our pregnant patients died last year of swine flu, so sad.

Well think its all over for me. Bleeding back, now getting more red, some cramps and pretty much lost what very few symptoms I have had. Resigning myself to losing my babe and preparing for the worst. Had hoped to at least see my ticker hit six weeks before it lost it but even thats disappeared :cry:

edit - ticker reappered now


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy honey please try not think the worst. Can you get an appointment at your epu first thing to get checked out? 

:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Loopy hugs. hope its just an annoying body.
Inever have the flu jab as it only covers known flu varieties. had swine or birdflujab lastyear I can't remeber which one I think it's the same as baby jabsu just feel kinda pants if u get side effects


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh Loopy honey please try not think the worst. Can you get an appointment at your epu first thing to get checked out?
> 
> :hugs:

I am trying but really in my heart feel there is no hope. I have my scan booked in 2 weeks, dont really know whether it is worth trying epau again. Its only a week since i had my scan, dont know if they will be able to tell me much more. dont know what to do really :nope:


----------



## molly85

gooo epu.do as urtold doc we make crap patients


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> gooo epu.do as urtold doc we make crap patients

yes i guess we do. just want to curl up in a ball and die now.....
will ring in the morning and see what they say. i know a nurse that works there will ask her what to do


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy hon I agree call epau :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this uncertain time.....I had a bright red bleed with Oliver at about 6-7wks I hope this is what you are experiencing too!


----------



## molly85

ohhh dear the chillie heat waves have had to be removed from me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have been catching up ladies.....I ended up working overtime today as my boss fluffed up the rota and had a staff shortage :dohh: The extra cash is welcome though :) I am working now until monday :( but at least I am busy until my scan on tuesday cause I am getting truly anxious now :( and feel the need to know beanie baby is ok!

I love bailey for a boys name madcat :) I also like grace and have been thinking about gracie :)

Gilz I could never understand naming boys after dad or grandparents either....I dont think it gives a baby individuality :shrug: and choosing a name is such an important 1st job as a parent :thumbup:

As for visitors ladies with Oliver (who was in scbu for 6days) we decided to tell everyone to come around immediately after we got home (he was 7days old when we came home from hospital) Our theory was that once everyone had been to see him they would leave us alone for us to have some family time and guess what it worked :) Everyone that called or rang we invited in and very quickly the novelty wore off :wohoo: After a few days all was quiet and our time was our own! It was tiring the 1st few days because we always had a full house and washing up, tidying up once people left or we had a visitor lull but it was def worth it! Oliver would have slept on a washing line and so it didnt bother him been passed about or cuddled as long as he was fed! I have the same plan.....hospital last possible second---push-----out and home :lol: but we will go with the same plan again inviting every tom, dick and harry in the 1st few days and then enjoying plenty of family time :) REMEMBER you can always say NO, kick your visitors out if they out stay there welcome ie some friends of ours stayed until 9pm and we had to show them the door (very politely of course :)) and dont forget to show everyone the kettle, fridge, cup cupboard and even the ironing or washing if anyone says `can I do anything to help!` :)


----------



## molly85

lol i'll save the washing and laundry up.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey hon am not kidding....I had our visitors wash up, make tea, sandwiches and allsorts :lol: I was like `would you mind running vac around or `you wouldnt empty dryer would you?` or `could you nip to shop!` :wacko:


----------



## molly85

lol well i have just discovered how useful MIL is she has Molly the jack russel for10 days and it would appear 1 lazy dog isto much for 5 people to handle. jeez we do 60 hour weeks each occasionally and she is a happy dog. im thinking asking her to wizz the hoover round and make a cuppa might be to much


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy I'm so sorry you're going through this. Do ring the epu in the morning though. I hope it goes away again. :( :hugs:

On the jab I don't know. I wouldn't normally have a flu jab. I'll discuss it with them and decide then.

I've got to go bath Byron and put him to bed now. Really late! Feel so wrecked I might not be back on tonight. Will see.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: sounds like my MIL.....I would never dream of asking her to put her hands in my sink to do the washing up! She really bugged me when I had Oliver, she taxied herself to our house everyday around 10am after we came home :growlmad: once DH went back to work after pat leave she used to arrive at 10am only I was ready for her arrival and I would make sure Oliver was dressed and ready to go out in his buggy and say `oh sorry you didnt say you was coming and we are just on our way out` :rofl: a bit mean but I only did it a few times cause I got so fed up and couldnt get rid of her!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

night night Peanutbean :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I totally hadn't thought of that Madly. I'm pretty sure most of our family would be happy to do some hoovering and stuff.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: it only takes 5mins but if it helps why not ask :shrug: Funny thing is everyone is happy to help when the subject is a new baby.....everyone gushes!


----------



## molly85

lol ifu could put the kettleon and finish this hoovering ill get baby up lol (never started hoovering and baby was up and dressed hours ago


----------



## gilz82

Oh molly you're a proper sneaky :ninja: :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl:

Am not sure whats its going to be like being a mummy of two I can imagine its so different to being a 1st time mummy :) I think I will pretty much not give a damn this time around :wacko: with Oliver I panicked at every little thing! I remember crying the day we brought him home cause I took one look at the back of the milk tin attempting to make up his bottles and nearly had a breakdown at how ridic and unfathomable the instructions were, I even tried ringing the careline number on the tin for advice but it was closed.....I got myself into a right olde state I can tell you :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh madly don't say that I'm a super stresser I can totally see something like that making me cry. That or a bottle steriliser or something hehe


----------



## molly85

boil kettle,dollop right amount of powder add boiled water put on lid shake then run under colwater. feed to baby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: Oliver was a massive 10lb 5oz when he was born and the tin didnt give instructions for such a big babys feed formula mix :lol: I rang my best friend whos dd was 16mths old and she told me one ounce water to one scoop of formula.....honestly I nearly had a breakdown and just panicked!


----------



## molly85

lol small babies ut healthy are the order of the day i am just hoping thats what im brewing


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah happy healthy reasonably sized babies not giant ones ouch ouch ouch!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

SmallER def ladies.....I dont think I could manage another natural delivery IF beanie baby was bigger than Oliver, I struggled to part with him :dohh: I will be monitored more closely this time esp re poss gestational diabetes


----------



## molly85

does anyone else have really sore right hipafter sitting?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me me me me me.....esp if I have been sitting for a while, like now! When I get up am like a creaky olde dear and could do with a walking stick for support :rofl:


----------



## molly85

atleast it aint just me i get updine then do adance hop across the room


----------



## gilz82

Me too but my hips are knackered to start with. I'm dreading how bad 2nd and 3rd tri are going to make them.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I already started ladies I am convinced I have ligament pains in my hips already and I struggle to striaghten when I have been sitting....OMG beanie baby is only the size of a lime gosh knows what am going to be like when s/he reaches a watermelon ouchy!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies I'm back for a bit. Totally shattered but I've a stinking headache and kind of want to wait and see if it eases before I can get to sleep. I realise that makes no sense. But in bed on my phone so not too intense.

I always feel fed up when I hear about relatives helping out with housework. I had none of it. My mum said well I just had to get on with it (bearing in mind I could barely walk for some days). On here everyone was always going on about getting help but I didn't get any at all.

Those first three days of baby blues before the milk comes in are awful. We had all the nightmare of Byron not feeding and threats of returning to hospital to treat his jaundice. Even DH was crying. I don't think any amount of experience helps with that initial hormonal change and life change too! Apart from the feeding I have generally been pretty relaxed with Byron but DH is a bigger worrier I think because of the rocky start. Hopefully HE will be more relaxed next time!

For pain, my pelvis, my ligaments and sciatica are all playing up and have been for a few weeks now getting steadily worse. I really hope it doesn't get as painful as last time, I couldn't lie any way to sleep by the end.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :flower:

Well i'm back at work today, don't really feel particularly up to it at all but i've got a really important end of campaign meeting so needed to be here.

Can see me counting the minutes til it's home time today.

On the plus side i've got a packet of milky way stars to have at lunch time so maybe i should just look forward to that :haha:

Oh and Loopy hon i hope you are ok this morning :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: sounds like my MIL.....I would never dream of asking her to put her hands in my sink to do the washing up! She really bugged me when I had Oliver, she taxied herself to our house everyday around 10am after we came home :growlmad: once DH went back to work after pat leave she used to arrive at 10am only I was ready for her arrival and I would make sure Oliver was dressed and ready to go out in his buggy and say `oh sorry you didnt say you was coming and we are just on our way out` :rofl: a bit mean but I only did it a few times cause I got so fed up and couldnt get rid of her!

Thats what i would do!, that would seriously p*ss me off!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Yes i have all that ligament pains, sciatica(usually hits me after getting up).

Gawd, hope i dont have a 'big baby', a friend had one a few months ago and put it this way, she had serious trouble sitting down for a very long time. the baby was in 3 months clothes when newborn.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I had a migraine all night. Slept fitfully with migraine dreams til half 3 when I was sick. Slept better for three hours til morning when I had to wake DH for help with food. Still had all the pains all morning but it's going now. Hopefully for good but I always have a woozy period after a migraine. DH is out with the boy now. Not much of a day off for me. :(

On the plus side I got my scan date this morning. 15th oct. I'll officially be 12+3 but I think 13 by ov so will see what they say. Apparently there will be training for nuchal measurement too. Not sure if that means I'll get a result or not but I'll get a little longer to see my baby! So hope all is well...

How is everyone this morning? Hope you have better news today loopy.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh you dont sound too well peauntbean, what a horrible night you had, you're really having a crappy time so far arent you. I get lots of aches and pains, im still off my food and have peaky moments, but in comparison im luckier than you it seems.

Me on the otherhand, i seem to be doing well in the headache dept, i used to get them regually with AF, but now i dont, obviously:winkwink:

5 days and counting till my scan, im starting to get worried again, excited too, i really need to make sure my 'cup is half full rather than half empty' i think. Not looking forward to a super full bladder though:growlmad: so im hoping they dont make me wait:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's true I'm not great when pregnant but probably others are more stoic than me! It's annoying though as I regularly get migraines but when pregnant last time I had two. Granted they were the worst ever but still only two. This time I've had a lot of niggley headaches and now a full on migraine. It's awful not being able to take ibuprofen. Still got head pains now, thought they'd gone. DH and the boy have now gone swimming so I'm going to try and shower and be alive soon!

Exciting about your scan! The bladder thing is ok. You'll have plenty to be distracted by!


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs: aww, have a nice relaxing soak in the bath if i were you.

with the early scan i shot off to their toilet like something posessed as soon as the sonographer was done, only then did i return to get the paper work!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol I think that's standard! Was your first not internal?

DH is back and I've had a mint choc ice thing and am now scoffing pringles. I just want to eat this afternoon! Before they came back I emptied and filled the dishwasher, cleaned the kitchen including the gross hob we don't even cook on! Tidied away the boy's nappies and tidied the bathroom. Hung out washing. Tired now but glad to have done something about the dive we currently live in!


----------



## madcatwoman

nooo, it wasnt internal (thankgoodness), and it was a nice clear pic too, although ive been told the NHS pics are a little on the fuzzy side compaired to private scans.


----------



## gilz82

On the topic of scans I asked what type it would be for mine and they said it would just be an external one thankfully. 

Well that's another week at work over thankfully, but I've got trapped wind. It's so sore.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo gilz! Lie down on your back a while and it'll ease.

My migraine is back. :(


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi guys..

well bleeding settled again and just dont know what to think. But on the whole am not feeling optimistic at all.

Had to tell the ward manager today am pregnant , although I almost feel a fraud doing so. Realised the ward nurse who is pregnant was told not to take blood or give injections whilst pregnant after being risk assessed. I took blood from someone with heP B/C on monday (no-one told me he was a known risk) (and I am not immune either) and am not going to do it again. Doing these procedures are so routine to me didnt even cross my mind. Asked for a risk assessment so I can be forearmed . Molly I am sure you mentioned risk assessment ages ago but forgot to ask!

Did not ring EPAU. Figured if they ask for a scan soon there is a risk that they still not see too much and it would only cause more stress. Would rather wait and see what happens and hang on til there is a chance of knowing one way or the other. Slight brownish CM today, no pain and teeny bit sore (.)(.)Please keep your fingers crossed for me.

Got a crazy bad headache today, dont know if a symptom (oh I wish) or just the stress of working on a psychiatric ward. Couldnt leave the ward on monday as there was three very scary people between me and the door. One was braying on the perspex window of the little room I was trapped in shouting obscenities at me. Wanted to crawl under the desk and :cry:, was my first day back after discharge from hospital. Wish I was in GP-land. 

Glad you ladies are ok, thank you for thinking of me :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oo gilz! Lie down on your back a while and it'll ease.
> 
> My migraine is back. :(

poor you , your bean is making you suffer terribly:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy hon :hugs: I've got everything I can possibly cross crossed for you. 

I understand what you are saying about a scan possibly still being inconclusive so if you don't think it'll help don't bother. I was lurking in first tri the other day and there was a girl in there who had two days of proper bleeding she was positive that she was having a miscarriage. 

Two weeks later she's just found out that she didn't lose the baby and it was just random bleeding so there are girls going through the same thing who are fine.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy i was so afraid of your silence all day that you'd come and post it was over. I am so relieved it has settled again! My advice would be to try and think postive but try and be prepared too. I know you didn't ask for my advice though! This is the time the placenta develops so it could all be related to that. Remember I had the same at 7-9 weeks and then nothing for about 3 weeks then a huge giant bleed at 12 weeks that hadn't been reabsorbed. You know maybe the placenta is just making a mess while it gets settled in? I have everything crossed for you, I so want you to make it. And I'm glad you sorted your RA!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oh loopy i was so afraid of your silence all day that you'd come and post it was over. I am so relieved it has settled again! My advice would be to try and think postive but try and be prepared too. I know you didn't ask for my advice though! This is the time the placenta develops so it could all be related to that. Remember I had the same at 7-9 weeks and then nothing for about 3 weeks then a huge giant bleed at 12 weeks that hadn't been reabsorbed. You know maybe the placenta is just making a mess while it gets settled in? I have everything crossed for you, I so want you to make it. And I'm glad you sorted your RA!

Your advice is always welcome Peanut :hugs:

After things settled decided to go to work today otherwise would have just been obsessing all day! At least the day passed quickly and wasnt checking in the loo constantly as didnt have time. Work helps me put everything to one side for eight hours at least. Last night just cried and ate chocolate and ice cream and felt sorry for myself.

Have a little more PMA today, it never got really red mainly darkish red/brown and after the initial bit that freaked me out settled quite quickly. The first one looked like it might really start getting heavy.

Gilz thanks hun, spent all night checking the first tri 'bleeding' threads. Some were good outcomes, others not. A gynae doctor once told me once you bleed its about 50:50 whether you will miscarry or not. You just never know, and I will just have to be prepared to wait. 

At least my HCG levels were on the high side, not low. And all my infection swabs were negative so thats good.

So.....fingers crossed. Will just try enjoy being pregnant for now :flower::flower: 

thanks all :kiss::kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

I was told 50:50 too but that is a general figure. You've had a scan since you first started spotting which must help lower the risk for you compared to the average. When I had my emergency scan despite seeing the bleed on it they were utterly optimistic. 50:50 says nothing about cause which will certainly be a big factor in the outcome. Plus looking at it another way, every mc must be included in that statistic iyswim.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> I was told 50:50 too but that is a general figure. You've had a scan since you first started spotting which must help lower the risk for you compared to the average. When I had my emergency scan despite seeing the bleed on it they were utterly optimistic. 50:50 says nothing about cause which will certainly be a big factor in the outcome. Plus looking at it another way, every mc must be included in that statistic iyswim.

yes I see what you mean. Rather than thinking logically about it I guess I just compare it to my last experience. It is said when you see a hb your risk goes down considerably yet mine RIP the week after a normal scan. Its the same with the symptoms, had none last time and non now so it has skewed my view of things and it is hard to remain objective.

Thanks though, you are right. And at least the scan has ruled out an ectopic and also identified a gestational sac appropriate for my stage of gestation. So will try focus on that. And I know its still there as it certainly hasnt been expelled!


----------



## PeanutBean

Stats are just stats. I put this all in a thread a bit ago too. The hb thing is as misleading as the bleeding statistic. Most mc are due to genetic issues. During the first 12 weeks new genes are switched on successively so each time there's a chance of a fault which si ultimately lead to mc. As the weeks progress the chances improve because there are fewer genes left untried. Most women don't see the baby by scan til the end if first tri so a mmc could've occurred. The hb at an early stage improves chances be use it shows there has been no loss at that time but it can be no guarantee for the next however many weeks. This is the problem with stats. People pin hopes and fears on them but they are just a population average with insufficient detail to really mean anything in individual circumstances.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow totally picked the wrong film to watch tonight!

I cry really easy anyway, think I'm maybe the only person in the whole world who cries when king kong dies at the end of the film :blush:

So I just watched The Time Travellers Wife. I've actually cried so much I've made my head hurt. I'm a complete loony!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol you must be pregnant I couldn't get through the first half I found it too boring! When DH was away a night last time ge got me some films which included one about letters sent from a partner who died of cancer and arranged for them to arrive for the year after. I forget the name, you've probably seen it. But man I was rolling round sobbing! It wS a terrible choice!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah it's got Gerard Butler and Hilary Swank in it. Oh it's called PS I love you I think. 

The Time Travellers Wife is a brilliant book but thought the film was ok not superb.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've heard the book is better. The film annoyed me though!

I'm still going with headache and nausea. :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Not good about your symptoms Peanut. I get migraines too they are hideous. I so hope that I don't get any while I'm pregnant.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's very annoying as not getting them was about my only positive symptom last time! Have you been on the pill and had then worse? That can be an indication of how you might be in pregnancy.


----------



## gilz82

The pill never affected how frequently I got them or how severe they are really just the same as before the pill. 

I've had them since my early teens so I get prescribed migraine painkillers for them, which obviously I can't take when pregnant. 

What did you do to cope yesterday without painkillers?


----------



## PeanutBean

I've taken three lots of paracetamol in about 24hrs not that they really do any good.

Chances are your migraines will be similar if the pill didn't change them at all.

I have such a thing for perfume smells right now. My bedtime tee had been under a Rose sachet thing and just smells divine. Byron currently has a thing for emailing all of our bath toiletries when he's in the bath and I join in with him!


----------



## PeanutBean

Grr double post. About every 5th post on my phone goes double.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh yeah it's got Gerard Butler and Hilary Swank in it. Oh it's called PS I love you I think. QUOTE]
> 
> Everytime i watch that i cry and i cry and i cry!:cry:, i dont need to be pregnant to cry at that!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls

Well I've been bleeding through the night :cry: phoned NHS 24 who just told me to put a pad on and monitor it!!

The epau doesn't open until half 8 so I'm going to phone them back but what am I supposed to do if they just tell me the same!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz! :hugs: What sort of bleeding? The EPU will talk through it all a d assess how it sounds and probably book you in for a scan. We bad to wait a couple of days I think which was torture. But that probably all depends on how urgent they consider your symptoms.


----------



## gilz82

It's proper red bleeding no clots etc as yet but it's really red. 

Also got pain but only on my left side so terrified the jellybean is somewhere it shouldn't be. 

How are you this morning?


----------



## PeanutBean

I had a really good night's sleep and my head has cleared. We're supposed to be going to byron's friend's birthday party this afternoon but he chucked up everywhere this morning. Seems ok now and happily eating my toast so hopefully we can still go.

Mine was red bleeding at the same time nearly. No clots is good. What sort of pain is it? Ectopic is pretty rare so TTY not to worry unnecessarily. Have you rung the unit yet?


----------



## gilz82

I've just spoken to the epu and I've to get ready and go straight in for a scan. 

Totally terrified now but I suppose at least I'll know whether I have a jellybean or not.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh but that's brilliant they're bringing you in! Is your oh going to be with you? Good luck. I'll kelp checking the thread to hear back from you. Remember at your stage you're unlikely to see a hb so don't be alarmed. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah thankfully my oh is home this weekend. So he's taking me. 

I'll let you guys know what happens when I get back.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Gilz am thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

its such a bloody rollercoaster of emotions this early pregnancy lark. 
So glad they are getting you straight in. Unilateral pain in early pregnancy is an ectopic until proven otherwise, and needs to be deal with urgently. Once the scan confirms an interuterine pregnancy you can relax. I am still getting my left sided pain but ignore it now as I know its not an ectopic.

As Peanut says it is pretty rare but it does need checking out. And again dont worry if scan doesnt show much, as long as bean is in the right place. 

sweetheart will be thinking about you, I think everyone has pretty much been through this on this thread so we know horrible it is :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## gilz82

That's me just out. Jellybean is where it's supposed to be and put me back 3 days to 6+4. 

Got both types of scan and saw the heartbeat on the internal scan. Unfortunatley they've said the heartbeat is slightly slow so I've to go for another scan on Friday. 

Just need to hope that it's wee heartbeat picks up.


----------



## PeanutBean

You need to choose your words more carefully! When you said you just out I thought you meant 'out' out! Hooray for hb and not ectopic! Fingers crossed for Friday. Did they see the bleed?


----------



## loopylollipop

Arghh me too! Read first words and thought NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
So glad you saw HB, and that everything is where it should be. Fingers crossed that the hb picks up. How is the bleeding? x


----------



## gilz82

Sorry wasn't really focusing properly when I wrote that. They said I have cysts on my left ovary so think possibly one of them has burst causing the bleeding. They didn't seem greatly concerned by it after that point. 

Now it's just brown blood and only when I wipe it's not coming out anymore. 

How are you doing today Loopy?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh well that's great if they have a cause. That should put your mind more at rest. I think ovarian cysts are pretty common during pregnancy and that will explain the pain too. Just the hb but try not to worry.", these new babies can be variable I think.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I'm trying to stay positive about things. They didn't tell us to be prepared for the worst so I hoping there is still a chance things may work out. 

Just need to get to friday and find out. So sad tho cos there is no way my oh can make it. My friend will come with me but it's not the same if something is wrong.


----------



## molly85

hey girls so glad you got some answers gilz bubs is prob just laid back. been to see ourfriends 3 week old today this ones a cute cryer my OH refused to hold him very funny. 
Loopy risk assessment they now have to do it within the week as you have tld your ward manager. get back end in geargirly ifthere are any worries they have to look after you.
how is everyone else?


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to stay positive about things. They didn't tell us to be prepared for the worst so I hoping there is still a chance things may work out.
> 
> Just need to get to friday and find out. So sad tho cos there is no way my oh can make it. My friend will come with me but it's not the same if something is wrong.

No its not the same. I was in same position and my mum came with me. But it just cant be helped sometime....

glad the bleeding is settling. Mine is ok today, more like tinged CM bit brownish. No pain or anything. Maybe feel a little more pregnant..not too sure..nothing definite. Keep hoping!

keeping fingers crossed for you on friday :kiss::kiss: its reassuring they have seen the hb xx

oh and like Peanut says think the hb is very variable in these new beanies - their little hearts havent been pumping very long may just need to get into gear. At least they saw the likely cause of the bleed and it isnt related to jellybean or placenta etc xx


----------



## gilz82

Thanks guys for making me feel a little less terrified :hugs: 

Loopy we are some pair but I've decided now that we'll both be ok and these were just a few little blips on the way to beautiful babies!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't wait to see your beautiful babies! I'm confident things will be ok for you both.

Byron had a fantastic time at his friend's birthday party. It was a sensory play centre we've not been to for a year so now he was able to run and climb. DH was at work so it was blooming hard work for me and my sciatica is wrecking! But having spent a day with byron's been much happier but now is pestering me as he's had a taste of it now! Lol it's nice to feel wanted though.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's great Peanut that you and Byron had a good day. 

Things have all settled down here again so I'm just trying to work myself up to eating. No idea what I want to eat though :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

For inspiration - I am currently enjoying very thin very cheesy pizza; mint choc ice cream; BBQ pringles; calippos. When I say currently I don't mean right now this minute! I had pizza last night and could only eat a few bites. I'm still dreaming of one I had at a pub meeting last Wednesday! Lol


----------



## gilz82

I walked round asda in a daze earlier looking at everything and fancying nothing but now that you mentioned it I could totally eat an ice lolly. Think I'll go get some orange calipos tomorrow!!


----------



## molly85

lol i went to saisbury focaffiene free tea (eugh) picked up canned potatos, microwave rice, corantion chicken for sandwhiches, florentines, dorietos


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol i went to saisbury focaffiene free tea (eugh) picked up canned potatos, microwave rice, corantion chicken for sandwhiches, florentines, dorietos

am finally getting used to the decaf tea. My OH said the other day...'Wow this is the best tea ever..' Decaf ! At least I am not making him suffer too much. He also likes the decaf coffee too and I dont mind it. Maybe my headaches the other day were caffeine withdrawl, I was a serious :coffee: addict!

Sounds like you had a nice day with your little one Peanut. Must be so hard to enjoy him properly when you feel like crap :flower:

Major undertaking in the Loopy household today. Carpets up, floorboards up. OH going to re-wire the house from the attic down. Need to move youngest step-son up into attic to share with middle one to make room for :baby:

Figured if we were going to do room properly, might as well re-wire too as it needs it doing and be more difficult after :baby: arrives.

I am going to order my revision books on-line later today. Need to sit my exam in January and get it out of the way so only have to do one post-baby. Been ages since got into serious study mode so am gonna have to crank it up. I love new books so when they arrive should pump me up a bit. Not ready to stop pouring over baby books just yet though..

Gilz how are you today? Mine has gone for now, I am super duper glad you feel positive for us both :kiss::kiss: I feel good for you and my pMA is a looking up a little....


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh just remembered Gilz was reading about early scans this morning, and I read on a radiology website (for ultrasonographers) that the presence or absence of a heartbeat in very early pregnancy was much more reliable as an indication of a viable pregnancy than the heart rate itself. :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh bad day today. Bad night with the worst cold. Supposed to be working but too ill to. So full of snot and sneezing everywhere and there's no bread so I've hardly eaten anything and feel really sick as a consequence. Had a row with dh about it too as he's in charge of shopping. They've already taken the dog and I've not even cleaned my teeth 'cause of the nausea. Nothing to look forward to except another stressful week at work. Sigh.

Hops you spotters are not and are feeling better. Exciting electrics loopy! It's such an upheaval isn't it?


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi my lovely mummies! I found you! :haha: I only read about 4 of the past pages and have my fx that everyone's beans are doing well. I am officially in 2ww today and would like lots of prayers and :dust:. My amazing dh deserves a bfp. I'm sure I've done crappy things in my past that would cause bad karma, but my dh is too wonderful for us to keep seeing af each monh. Besides, it's my 29 bday on the 26th.

I send your beans my kisses. Back to the ttc side. Please say a prayer my ladies.


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> Oh just remembered Gilz was reading about early scans this morning, and I read on a radiology website (for ultrasonographers) that the presence or absence of a heartbeat in very early pregnancy was much more reliable as an indication of a viable pregnancy than the heart rate itself. :flower:

Oh Loopy thanks so much for that :kiss: At least it's slightly more positive as everything I found yesterday was so negative to the point the risks were stated 60% in favour of a bad outcome!!

Peanut hon you really don't have a good time being pregnant. Hopefully second tri will be better for you :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey mrsmmm I thought you were announcing there! Good luck in your 2ww.

Thanks gilz, it really doesn't suit me! Lol. You lot will have these amazing blooms in 2nd tri no doubt and I'll still be trogging about a total wreck!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nope. Sorry, Peanut. Hopefully soon.


----------



## madcatwoman

Does anyone know just how delish Smokey bacon crisps are!, i just can stop eating them:haha:

thats all i have to say about that!


----------



## gilz82

Oh no I don't like smokey bacon crisps but I had a bacon roll for brekkie/lunch it was tremendous!!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh no I don't like smokey bacon crisps but I had a bacon roll for brekkie/lunch it was tremendous!!

Yay, a blueberry...

mine is prawn cocktail crips....


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Nope. Sorry, Peanut. Hopefully soon.

Mrsmmm we havent forgotten you guys over there...

sending lots of prayers and :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I don't like smokey bacon crisps but I had a bacon roll for brekkie/lunch it was tremendous!!
> 
> Yay, a blueberry...
> 
> mine is prawn cocktail crips....Click to expand...

Thanks about the blueberry Loopy. My ticker is actually wrong now tho cos they put me back 3 days yesterday. I'm not changing it til I see how things go on Friday.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Just catching up...................

So sorry to hear about your spotting loopy and gilz :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed but have a serious inkling ladies things will be just fine :)

Peanut hon I think we are having the exact same symptons :dohh: :sick:ness, nausea and headaches :wacko: I have woken with an headache for 4 mornings in a row now :growlmad:

I have been feeling really tired and last night I was sat on the sofa with a double duvet covering me shivering and shaking :( I seriously thought I had a bug but I woke this morning feeling fine with the exception of an headache. I havent been around because my tiredness has hit me full force again and I am struggling to keep my eyes open after work :loopy: I am a good for nothing in the evenings after work I just dont have any energy.....however tonight I dont feel so bad :dohh: Only one more working day until my scan at 11.30am on tuesday :) I am nervous, anxious but also seriously excited :)

My preggo cravings :rofl: fruits sweeties as in wine gums and midget gems and cold bacon and plum tomato sandwiches :lol: The bacon has to be stone cold as does the tomatos :dohh: I just luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve them and its not hard to satisfy my urge when at work considering we provide a full english of a morn :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Just catching up...................
> 
> So sorry to hear about your spotting loopy and gilz :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed but have a serious inkling ladies things will be just fine :)
> 
> Peanut hon I think we are having the exact same symptons :dohh: :sick:ness, nausea and headaches :wacko: I have woken with an headache for 4 mornings in a row now :growlmad:
> 
> I have been feeling really tired and last night I was sat on the sofa with a double duvet covering me shivering and shaking :( I seriously thought I had a bug but I woke this morning feeling fine with the exception of an headache. I havent been around because my tiredness has hit me full force again and I am struggling to keep my eyes open after work :loopy: I am a good for nothing in the evenings after work I just dont have any energy.....however tonight I dont feel so bad :dohh: Only one more working day until my scan at 11.30am on tuesday :) I am nervous, anxious but also seriously excited :)
> 
> My preggo cravings :rofl: fruits sweeties as in wine gums and midget gems and cold bacon and plum tomato sandwiches :lol: The bacon has to be stone cold as does the tomatos :dohh: I just luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve them and its not hard to satisfy my urge when at work considering we provide a full english of a morn :)

Oooo..its our scan week this week for me and you, im praying everything is still ok in there!, i also go to the private clinic for my bloods(nuchal) on wednesday ready for their scan also to take place the following week on a sunday)- hope that shows up everything ok too!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: madcat :)

I have my scan on tuesday at 11.30am and then am back at the hospital thursday morning to see the ob gynae re diabetics and to discuss my previous pregnancy and labour complications!


----------



## gilz82

Oh it's all go this week girls. I've got the midwife on Wednesday and then my scan on Friday morning to see if the heartbeat has improved. 

Lots of developments this week I think :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Scansville! Wish it was mine this week! I'm getting the hunger again I think after a bad day feeling too sick to get up at all. DH has just taken fresh bread out the machine so I'm looking forward to a lovely warm buttery crust!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I want a cold bacon and tomato sandwich but dont have either in the house :(


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow it really is a Graduate busy bee week!

Hope everything goes well for everyone :flower::flower::flower:

I have been pretty tired today. Got such much to do with no energy to do it. Did shift all our attic stuff to my mums (she has headed off to Nepal to go trekking yay for pensioners) and have taken full daughterly advantage bu shoving all our crap in her house :blush:

Our neighbours little boy is now chatting to OH through the cat flap:dohh:

had a craving for Brie today, hmmm naughty I know. Fancied some cheese on crusty french bread. So opted for a swiss cheese instead with olive hummus Oh Lord it was goooooood


----------



## gilz82

That's weird Loopy cos I totally had a craving for cheese we can't eat today too. It was Stilton for me though. It's doubly strange cos I've gone off normal cheddar completely even cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmm preggo cravings are just the best loopy :) trying to persuade DH to go get me some bacon and toms but no joy :(

Must tell you ladies what Oliver said to me this morning :lol:

I was in the bathroom sat on the loo seat getting ready for work and he was sat on the bathroom floor. He said to me `mummy are you thinking what i`m thinking?` I said `whats that?` he said `when our baby is born that we should call her poppy if shes a girl!` I said `what baby?` He said `the one that is growing in your tummy!` 

Extremely freaky Oliver doesnt know we are preggo yet....we plan on telling him after the scan on tuesday and we dont talk around him :saywhat: My son scares me sometimes :loopy:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that is freaky. Children are weirdly awesome sometimes!!


----------



## madcatwoman

My NHS scan is Thursday @11.25am
I go for bloods this wednesday,

and the private nuchal scan is 10.30 the following sunday 17th:wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmmmmmm preggo cravings are just the best loopy :) trying to persuade DH to go get me some bacon and toms but no joy :(
> 
> Must tell you ladies what Oliver said to me this morning :lol:
> 
> I was in the bathroom sat on the loo seat getting ready for work and he was sat on the bathroom floor. He said to me `mummy are you thinking what i`m thinking?` I said `whats that?` he said `when our baby is born that we should call her poppy if shes a girl!` I said `what baby?` He said `the one that is growing in your tummy!`
> 
> Extremely freaky Oliver doesnt know we are preggo yet....we plan on telling him after the scan on tuesday and we dont talk around him :saywhat: My son scares me sometimes :loopy:

Wow spooky! Maybe he has picked up on something? They are so perceptive...Either that or he is psychic!

mmmm bacon and toms..had that yesterday morning. Woke up thinking...sure there is bacon somewhere in this house....dug to depths of freezer and found some. mmm was so nice.

also fancy mussels :growlmad: 

Gilz also dont want boring cheddar!! want soft yummy cheese and boiled egg and soldiers :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I picked eggs up in asda yesterday and then put then back down when I remembered they had to be hard boiled :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not a big fan of cheddar anyway, we only get smoked. But I'm all about Cheshire, wanting really tasty tangy cheese.

Madly he has known for ages that you're pregnant! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

we went looking around a new toy store today, a bit like Toys R us. Found the baby section there and looked around at the bits and bobs.

we were looking at the travel systems mostly. we know we want a small looking one, one that will fit in our boot, and one that is light weight, the ones in this catagory do seem dear though. We're still not sure which one/make etc would be best, but we are wondering if we would be better off buying a good light weight one on ebay, one that was quite dear new but obviously cheaper on there as long as its in good condition.

Mmm:wacko:

we'll see just after xmas time i think!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls

Here we are monday morning again :-(

So didn't want to get out of bed this morning, i had rubbish sleep and i felt really :sick: but feel a bit better now that i'm up and at work.

Hopefully it'll be a reasonably quick day instead of one of those mondays that go super slow.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry you're feeling so sick gilz. :hugs: Why was your sleep so bad? As you know my stomach woke me roaring some time before 4am and I couldn't get back to sleep. Boo.


----------



## gilz82

I'm having real problems with getting comfy at night so that's not helping the sleeping. Also yesterday i spent the day trying to keep my PMA but as soon as i went to bed all i could think about was all the what ifs about friday.

I know it's not helpful but i can't make my brain shut up! Wish i could just go to sleep on and wake up and it was friday morning already.

Are you feeling any better Peanut? Hope your workload isn't to much today.


----------



## madcatwoman

I know what you mean about having problems getting comfy in the night (&really that nightmare hasnt even started has it??!!!)
I seem to get tummy aches(low down) in the night that wake me up, and i realise its my bladder, i dont know if everyone gets this, or whether its to do with me having a tilted uterus thown into the mix, but theres no ignoring it until i go, then i get a few hours kip and it starts again, twice i was up last night.

Apart from that, im finding the energy to clean the kitchen and the utility and even my oven this morning, im wondering how long i can keep it up and how many rooms i can do, because theyre all a state as ive been so tired (feel like a bad housewife!)


----------



## PeanutBean

Work's ok today thanks Gilz. I'm at home again. I've got two evening meetings tomorrow (York) and Wednesday (local) but other than those the week should be a bit less stressful than last week.

Today I need to update my webpages, put events on our calendar, write up my new edits to the giant funding bid I'm working on (forever and ever), and write something to go in my colleague's newsletter. Plus the usual email to-ing and fro-ing.

I feel pretty off. The cold seems to be worst at night but I feel pretty sick after being awake and hungry through the small-large hours of the morning.

Madcat I get weird gut pains when I'm really desperate for a pee too. In fact if for some amazing reason I've really been holding it in it can bring me out in a sweat as if I've got something much more urgent to be doing!

We got our new rubbish wheelie bin and home composting caddy delivered by the council today. Sadly exciting! I was annoyed to see just how many composting bags we bought for our existing caddy when loads have been delivered free anyway! But we ordered them before we knew the council were going to be pushing composting.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH i thought it was me getting the gut pains, they seem to be more noticeable at night, and they must be to do with a full bladder because they go after ive had a tinkle!!.

[email protected] recycling!. actually we're waiting for food and plastic bins to be delivered to us. we do our own plastic recycling at the moment (i take it to the bins at tesco), the council currently just do paper, tin and glass. Im all for recycling, esp plastic!!


----------



## PeanutBean

When we moved here we had a box for glass, cans and a bag for paper. It was pretty rubbish. We had to drive all our plastic film to Sainsburys and our plastic bottles/card to there or the recycle centre nearby. A few months ago we got two new wheelie bins for paper/card and plastic/tin/glass/foil. Now we've got a wheelie bin for actual rubbish to replace the awful see through bags they made us use and a composting caddy for the house plus one for outside unless people already have a garden bin for garden waste. So we finally have a good service. Except plastic film but we get home delivery now and they take our plastics back with them!

I love recycling. I am a greenie.


----------



## madcatwoman

God it would be so much easier if our council provided more wheely bins for recycling, i know what you mean about the bags - we have them for paper, and the boxes for the tin & glass!. 

I just hate thinking about all the plastic we throw away not rotting or doing anything, i hate all the plastic we have now!:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I get very cross about packaging. :growlmad: And you know it is so much worse for kids toys! Because all teh boxes are designed for display everything in encased with plastic. Really shops should be supplied with a display model then closed boxes with cardboard protective bits and NO plastic.

Is it wrong that I've just been inhaling from the ceylon tea tin? :cloud9:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,well i've been keeping a low profile for the last wk,had a bit of a mad 1!!
For 1 my spotting came back last mon,and has been there ever since.Also on wed night I noticed a tingly sensation on my left side,in my face and in my hand and foot.
Went to my gp on thurs morning hoping she'd tell me it was a normal pregnancy symptom,but she didn't,she sent me to a+e!
Spent most of the day there pretty much freaking out.When I got eventually seen,they did loads of tests,and ecg and stuff.
In the end they said it wasn't my heart and it didn't seem to be a nerve thing and because i was preg they didn't wanna be doing x rays or anything.
So i've just to grin and bear it and hope it doesn't get worse.Don't know if its pregnancy related or not.They also said it could be a virus,so really hoping it just goes away soon!As if the spotting wasn't enough to worry about!!

Anyway I had a private scan booked for saturday morning,was very nervous as still spotting,but baby was perfect,doing full somersaults and much more active than my other 2 were at that stage.
He/she was exact measurement for my dates too,and heartrate 160bpm.
Got some great pics but can't find my lead to connect camera to pc and i don't have a scanner,wil have to get a lead during the wk.Not sure if you can see the nub in any of them coz I still don't really get it ,but dying to post up pics to see what others reckon!

Also the very lovely lady who did the scan could see where my bleeding was coming from,which is more than I can say for the epu!
She could see some blood that she reckons was there from implantation but hadn't come out,so was coming out now,so she's really put my mind at ease!

Also told my family at the wk end,finally!!!Everyones over the moon,and the in laws will all be down this wk end so we'll tell them then,so finally it'll be out in the open.
Told my 4 yr old as well,he was so excited,asking a million questions about bottles and how we'll have to buy small nappies,and was the doctor gonna hurt my tummy!!!
Not gonna talk about it too much unless he brings it up,coz 6 months is a very long time to a 4 yr old.
My 2 yr old obviously hasn't a clue,but just copies everything his brother does,so gave my tummy a wee rub,and said aww the baby so tiny!
Shays wanting a sister,so really dying to find out so we can tell him,i've got my 1st hospital app and ultrasound in 6 wks so not too long to wait,really hope they can tell us then!!

Gilz and loopy,really hoping and praying everything works out ok for you both.xxxxx


----------



## vbaby3

Oh and good luck to all the rest getting scans this wk,can't wait to hear how yous get on.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Great news on your scan and happy baby! The tingling sounds odd. Definitely a good idea to keep an eye on it. It could be a neuralgia from a viral infection for sure. It would suggest trapped nerves from the baby but really at this stage we are a bit small to be worrying about that sort of thing, though I do have sciatica already! I hope it clears up soon whatever is causing it.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks,yeh the consultant said there's not 1 nerve that would effect the face hand and foot,so said at the moment its non specific,but to not worry as its not my heart,or anything very serious.They also said it would usually be far later in a pregnancy when carpel tunnel syndrome would surface,so who knows,might not even be pregnancy related at all.
Have sciatica myself on right side,had it with 2nd son too,oh the joys!!!!!!
This is definately my last baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Put your sensible shoes on this winter girls, this is not the winter to go flying A*se over T*T!! lol https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1317484/Forecasters-predict-white-winters.html


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no I hope not! I'll not be able to leave the house!


----------



## gilz82

I'll need to buy snow shoes or something I'm seriously clumsy without adding snow to the mix. Must protect the poor jellybean!!

Vbaby that's great that your scan went well and you now know what was causing your spotting. 

Well that's Monday out the road only 4 days til my scan.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: ladies,

I feel :sick: but am not going to talk about that :dohh: 

I have been really naughty today :) I have had two eggs with runny yolk :trouble: I know I really shouldnt have but i couldnt resist and it made me feel better for a while :lol:

:wohoo: my 1st scan tomorrow

Great news vbaby I am so glad everything is ok with LO :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Oh madly how excited must you be just now. When is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I'm having real problems with getting comfy at night so that's not helping the sleeping. Also yesterday i spent the day trying to keep my PMA but as soon as i went to bed all i could think about was all the what ifs about friday.
> 
> I know it's not helpful but i can't make my brain shut up! Wish i could just go to sleep on and wake up and it was friday morning already.
> 
> Are you feeling any better Peanut? Hope your workload isn't to much today.

[/I]

I know what you mean with having to work on the old PMA Gilz. When I have to tell people at work, I am like ' Well I am supposed to be pregnant..'. Guess its kind of a self protection mechanism, sowing the seeds in preparation in case things dont pan out well. I am not too bad at the moment, but like you will be stressing in the countdown to my scan. You have a reason for your bleed Gilz so try take comfort in that. I am sure that little hb will be batting along like crazy on friday xx:flower:

Vbaby am so happy your scan was ok and you know have a reason for your bleeding. I will help so much if it continues to happen at least you will know why :flower:

I am hoping mine was just due to the fact we couldnt resist the urge to :sex:

Ooh lots of scans this week - exciting!! GL and happy scans everyone x


----------



## madcatwoman

Good luck with the scan madly!, put us up a pic when you get it!! x


----------



## PeanutBean

I so need to fall asleep. Or maybe I should say I so need to stay awake. DH is working late. Byron's here with tv and milk but I should get him a snack but I can't move. It's too hard. Chips for tea. Healthy balanced goodness right?


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> I so need to fall asleep. Or maybe I should say I so need to stay awake. DH is working late. Byron's here with tv and milk but I should get him a snack but I can't move. It's too hard. Chips for tea. Healthy balanced goodness right?

A pregnant mommas gotta do what a pregnant mommas gotta do....


----------



## gilz82

Yup Peanut if chips were what you wanted then that's what you should eat :thumbup:

I had toast and tea for dinner follow by two packets of ready salted crisps. It was ace but also not fabulously balanced :blush:


----------



## Gemie

Good luck for the scan tomorrow madly! xx


----------



## gilz82

Ok girls what is the deal with sneezing?

I sneezed this morning when i was getting dressed and nearly split in half with the pain!! It felt like i'd done about a million stomach crunches. Is this normal?


----------



## PeanutBean

Yep it's your ligaments stretching, the ones that hold your uterus in place. The trick is to bend double and brace yourself first so as not to pull


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut at least i know it's normal now, i thought i'd broken myself :blush:

How you feeling this morning?


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I had a good night's sleep til woken by the boy flinging the door open with a loud bang! I've got a headache which is worrying. I'm working late tonight driving up to York for an event so can't afford to have a bad head. Nauseous as per normal. How about you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning ladies :kiss:

I woke up with an headache to Peanut....how bizare our symptons almost mirror one another :dohh:

Well its scan day for me ladies.....only 2hrs to go :) @ 11.30am! I am really excited but also a little anxious/nervous :dohh: I am going to have to start the water drinking soon and spend a few hours peeing my leg off no doubt :wacko: am sure I will be making a speedy dash to the loo striaght after my scan :lol: I must go get showered and dressed or I wont be going anywhere :dohh:

I will be back with pics of beanie baby later ladies :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

Exciting exciting! Good luck!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Peanut at least i know it's normal now, i thought i'd broken myself :blush:
> 
> How you feeling this morning?

yes, just make sure you bend over 1st before sneezing.

i didnt bother the other day, i thought leaning over my desk would be enough, well, it wasnt, i thought someone had knifed me!!.




-lookiong forward to the pics Madly!! (2 days to go for mine)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:

I will be back soon must go get ready now :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Looking forward to the scan pictures!! xx

ps done that with the sneezing too....OUCH!


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> Well I had a good night's sleep til woken by the boy flinging the door open with a loud bang! I've got a headache which is worrying. I'm working late tonight driving up to York for an event so can't afford to have a bad head. Nauseous as per normal. How about you?

I'm ok the nausea is coming in serious waves these days, but thankfully it does seem to be helped by eating. The down side of that is that i've already put on 3 pounds!! I'm hoping some of that is just bloat though, cos i can't really eat much healthier, i eat loads of fruit and veg and not much junk at all really.

Looking forward to the midwife tomorrow, although slightly anxious about what if anything she'll say about my scan last saturday :shrug:

Hey Loopy :flower: how are you doing?


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo Madly will be sat in the waiting room now ready to pee her self!!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

That feeling is truly horrible, i nearly wet myself on saturday when she scanned me and then she told me i had to get an internal :blush:

I was so gutted i'd needed to pee for nearly half an hour before then!


----------



## madcatwoman

My sonographer asked how i was, i said "ok, dying for a wee though", so she said "ok lets get started then you can use the loo", but for that time shes pressing on you with that thingie you do feel like your gona wee yourself!. when she was done she let me go to the bathroom straigh away before doing anything else!


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz why are you worried about the MW? Mine didn't even know I'd had early bleeding or a scan til I told her. They seem to be very separate departments.

I wouldn't worry about weight, we're meant to put weight on! Not just the baby but laying down fat for bf. I don't weigh myself so have no idea what I put on last time but I lost it all after bf.


----------



## gilz82

The mw at the EPU told me that all the details from saturday would be transfered to my local mw and that she would discuss it in more detail with my next time i saw her.

Oh the whole putting weight on in pregnancy doesn't bother me, but i just didn't think you were really supposed to put much on in first tri :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

We totally do in first tri but it's not baby, that comes later. You've got the weight of an extra pint of blood from quite early on plus water retention and the start of fat deposits.

Well I've just had chips again so that explains weight I'm putting on! Lol Got to keep my nausea as far at bay as possible for my long night.


----------



## molly85

he girls back from holiday where the hell is Madly with those pics?
I put on over 4lbs while I was on holiday back to healthy eatting now wahhhhhh


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly probably forgotten we're all patiently waiting for her pics, shes probably buggered off to somewhere after her scan, and here we all are...waiting!!!:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I know it's so rude :haha: how could she not make putting her pictures on BnB her priority!!

You excited about your scan Madcat?


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh, i am, but incredibly nervous as im a huge worrier, i just want to know everything is ok in there since the last scan and just a bit bigger obviously. Im living through others at the moment who are a week or two ahead of me. I wish i could just skip tomorrow and it be 11.25 on thursday TBH.:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah i know that feeling, would love to go to bed tonight and wake up at the begining of November with 12 weeks finished :thumbup:

Unfortunatley i don't think that's going to happen for either of us :nope:

Only 2 more days til thursday :happydance: it'll go faster than you think


----------



## molly85

grr how come I have to wait until 25th now to see the midwife then god knows when I will get an NHS scan.
OH is whining that i am messy we came back from holiday yesterdayeatten then i fell asleep


----------



## loopylollipop

Afternoon ladies...

Gilz am reasonably ok, have terrible backache and a funny head and am on a 12 hour on-call shift 9-9. Didnt bring any paracetamol with me with have to beg some off one of the ward staff. Still a little brown mucousy spotting otherwise all ok 'down yonder'.

Logged on to check on madlys scan prior to heading off to clerk new admission. And nothing! Humph...

Hope all is well Madly :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

I have to leave soon and won't be able to check in for ages. I hope Madly updates soon. I hope all is well.


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:we all have a bone to pick with madly!:haha:

Sort it out woman!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

She's just updated her journal!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Here she is ladies......a great view of her head and back the little monkey laid with her back to us so we didnt get to see her face however she did give us a wave :cloud9: I have lost 13days so I am dated at 10wk 4days and my EDD is 29th April 2011 :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







beanie baby 2.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## PeanutBean

I've changed your EDD on the first post Madly. The rest of you, do let me know if you have officially got a different EDD, I might not always pick up on it with all these extra scans!


----------



## vbaby3

Yah madly,great scan pic,so glad everything is good with baby.x


----------



## gilz82

Yay Madly :happydance: what a beautiful little bean!!


----------



## vbaby3

Well girls,finally managed to upload pic of my lil bean.x
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss: we are truly on :cloud9: DH has shed a few tears today bless him!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG vbaby you scan pic is great so clear :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Vbaby your little bean is so clear, can't wait til mine looks like that instead of the jellybean it currently looks like :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

and you can see his/her face :) my little monkey was hiding :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh wow, what a fantastic picture!!!!!!!!!!!!. some you cant tell what your looking at but i can see the hands and feet and everything, you must be so chuffed!! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby have you compared your pics to your other two LO`s? heres Oliver @ 11wk 3days and 19+wk......My scan is so different this time and the little bit we did get to see of Beanie baby it made me instinctively think :pink:
 



Attached Files:







Oliver 1.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 20









Oliver 2.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks girls,she actually did an internal scan.The abdominal scan was quite fuzzy so she asked me would I like internal instead so i could get clearer pics,seen as i was paying for it I said yes,wanted some good clear ones!
Have a few pics,but that was the best.
anyone know anything about nubs???


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> vbaby have you compared your pics to your other two LO`s? heres Oliver @ 11wk 3days and 19+wk......My scan is so different this time and the little bit we did get to see of Beanie baby it made me instinctively think :pink:

None of the scan pics from the others were this clear,so I can't really compare them at all.I am just DYING to know if its a boy or girl!
I have no gut feeling really to be honest,all 3 pregnancies have had similarities but also differences.
If the heartrate thing is true then maybe girl,as both boys heartrates were always around the 120 mark,last sat this lil 1's was 160.
Do you know what your babys heartrate was?
I posted a pic on 1st tri for nub guesses so will be interesting to see what people say,i don't really understand where i'm supposed to be looking,but if you look in the genital area closely it looks like a willy,but I know it couldn't already be a willy at 11wks!!


----------



## molly85

lol one of the ticker sites says it has genitals around 8 weeks but obviously u cant see them as they are so small. 
Im looking at nurserys seems u have to register well in advance lol


----------



## molly85

Fab Pic's girls internal isn't so bad once u know what to expect plus u don't need a full bladder lol


----------



## loopylollipop

Awwww great scans ladies am so pleased for you both x

You next MadCat!! Cant wait! Then Gilz !

Vbaby - looks like there maybe a hint of a willy there? You cant tell for definate - cord can get in the way sometimes and fool you x they should def be able to tell at 20 week scan x

just been groped at work - wanted to shout 'BUT I AM PREGNANT' but refrained :haha:

oh and I didnt mind the internal scan. In fact havent had to have a full bladder for any of them


----------



## gilz82

I wasn't greatly bothered by my internal scan either. As far as down below examinations go it's not bad certainly much better than smears etc. 

Think I'll probably have to have another internal on Friday so not point bothering about it.


----------



## Gemie

PeanutBean said:


> I've changed your EDD on the first post Madly. The rest of you, do let me know if you have officially got a different EDD, I might not always pick up on it with all these extra scans!

Hi hun... my edd is the 13th April now. xx


----------



## Gemie

Oh just looked and I'm not there at all lol xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Stay with us on here Gemie!!:hugs:

Yes me next, im very nervous and keeping everything crossed. 
I go for my nuchal blood test tomorrow lunchtime too:wacko:

Its all go on here isnt it?!.

I dont think evening meals are making me feel quite so peaky as they have been, and for the last 2 days i havent been quite so tired either.
(still got FAR too much CM though:growlmad:)


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat I'm sure absolutely everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Can I be changed to may 20th to keep midwife happy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No vbaby my report just says heartrate/beat seen but doesnt say what rate it was :dohh: 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I am a little puzzled because the maths dont add up :dohh:

My EDD by LMP was 16th April making me 12wk 3days today however I was dated 10wk 4days at my scan on measurements so I have lost a huge 13days :wacko: Working this back it means I ov on cd14 when I always ov on cd20/cd21 of a 33 day cycle with a 11day LP this never changed for the whole 6 months of TTC and was pretty exact :thumbup: In July when we concieved I had the usual ov signs/cramps on cd20 but according to my scan this wasnt possible :loopy: The maths just dont add up and although 13days dont really matter I am worried (typically!) that if I did have diabetic issues later in preg and have to be delivered early my dates wont be right iykwim.....I know this prob sounds crazy but I dont believe my scan and believe that the difference should be about 5days (the difference between a reg 28day cycle and mine at 33 days!) Any advice ladies?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I wouldn't worry to much Madly easier said than done. Just because the measurements suggest 10w doesn't mean it's right! Measurements are just a way to get an educated guess as to how far you are. Go by your LMP that is what you are suppose to do. The baby will grow at different rates and doesn't mean too much unless the baby continues to drop behind then it could be a problem. I bet at your Dec. scan you will be pleasantly surprised and I be your baby will be perfect size by then. try not to worry.


----------



## molly85

madly as sweet said its prob either smaller cozof genetic of just not fast to grow dnt panic yet lol


----------



## loopylollipop

Madly this seems to be a common occured as far as i can work out they measure and work out gestation based on size.

These babes always seem to catch up later and ladies then get their dates put forward again. 

Sure seems a bizarre way of doing things but that is radiologists for ya :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:

I might just hang fire and see what my next scan shows but bare in mind my LMP date when I see my ob gynae if I need to be delivered earlier!


----------



## Bids

Hey girls glad everyone is ok :D 

madly and vbaby lovely scans and excited to see cats now too YAY 

sorry youve been put back madly but like everyone says i wouldnt worry it'll prob get put forward again - as for dates and stuff i have no idea how it works so no good asking me!!!

not much to report here really still feeling sick and sore boobs keeping me awake and im dead tired all the time in fact most nights im usually in bed now lol 

2 weeks today til i see the midwife woohoo lol - also i saw my mum last night (we still havent told anyone) and she sent me a tx this morning saying ''is there something you have not told me, my precious daughter'' I was like HUH - how the hell can she know?? I even had half a glass of wine as to not look suspicious??? well she's in spain now for 10 days so hope she forgets about it by the time she gets back as i dont want to lie to her she's my best friend!!!! dunno what to do??

xx


----------



## molly85

makes u sound like mail lol


----------



## Bids

which bit molly?? im either being really dumb or it gone straight over the top of my head im sat here looking behind me lol i defo missed that one......


----------



## molly85

lol not u bids madly being delivered early


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. I'm back from my exhausting evening at work. Got to try force some food down as I had no time to eat. Just some crisps since 1pm! :sick:

Vbaby I think girl from nub but I'm on my phone and can't enlarge! Lol

Gemie you never officially joined us so I never had your edd! You're there now and Molly I changed your date. I'll re-order when I'm on computer.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey bids, welcome back. Maybe just tell your mum! I told mine when I first saw her after bfp.


----------



## molly85

hope i need u to change it back soon peanut. oooh proper food


----------



## Bids

haha oh yeah molly :dohh: i see it now lol

i would tell my mum peanut but DH wants to tell his mum & dad at the sametime and cos we made a pact before our BFP that we would wait til 12 weeks i feel like i'll jinx things or something - stupid i know!! my mum doesnt do secrets either lol i'll think of something :shrug:

oh just realised my edd isnt on here either - its 20th may i think but was going to wait til first scan but you can always re adjust :thumbup:

i just had supernoodles for dinner, healthy i know :blush: but didnt fancy anything else - hope you get something proper peanut!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

Off for my bloods at lunchtime today.

tell you what though, i cant stop dreaming!, every night i have a weird but very vivid dream!.

Last night i was in some evening dress with a load of other girls(looks liked wedding dresses really), and we were all on horse back (but like the queens guardsmen horses in all their gear), galloping thru the streets of london!.

Night before that i was in a relationship with robbie williams,

I cant remember the night before that!.


Crazy:wacko:!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm having crazy dreams too madcat they are completely not normal. 

I dreamt the other night that we were at a party and the my friend turned into a big black fuzzy caterpillar and then he wanted to go swimming but we lost him down a drain at the pool. 

That can't be normal can it :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Hahahaha....

well, i got up for a wee half thru last nights dream, but when i wetn back to sleep i was in theme park, on a log flume with my DH, we went round, he got off, but i wasnt allowed to, and i had to keep going round and round and round with the girl who was sat behind me!


----------



## PeanutBean

lol the other night I dreamt I was having a lovely chat with Jonny Depp! He was going to be getting married some high class/noble Arabic woman and we were just chatting about life and stuff. It was great! Then later my sister was getting married to some guy (she's already married) and we were in the family home which was a lovely manor house, beautiful wood panelling and classic flock wallpaper etc. Nothing like the no-wealth I grew up with! Her in-laws were in the sitting room holding a baby, not sure whose, are were a bit cross about something but I can't remember now. Except for the mc and prem birth type dreams I quite enjoy mad pregnancy dreams.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well it was :rain: here in Leeds but now the sun seems to be surfacing :dohh: DH did the school run so I am sat here in my dressing gown not really feeling motivated to do anything and not really caring....loving a rest though!

Might have some soup for lunch.....not sure I can stomach anything else :sick:


----------



## PeanutBean

I am in my dressing gown too. Feeling the burn after last night. Got to go in for an evening meeting but I'm working from home til nearer the time. Boo. I just want to give up work!

I've got this horrible thing with work now, I think it's probably a pregnancy thing, where I lurch from everything's A-OK to oh my god how can I cope there is so much and it's all going wrong and it's all my fault and I feel so ill and don't know how to fix anything. etc... It's not a good state!

Oh and it's not helped that my crappy manager is again threatening to pull me out of a project I've been working on since about Feb, so about 4 months before she was even in post. She just understands nothing.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Peanut hon 

I am feeling a little :cry: too about work today although am not there.....my colleague rang last night and shit has hit fan again. Things were getting better and I am beginning to think `I just dont bloody care` shock horror but I just dont feel well enough to even begin to try and mend things AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DH picked a major nasty argument with me last night so I made him sleep on the sofa, I needed some space and he was wayyyyyyyy out of order! 

I feel pants tbh and cant be bothered dealing with any sort of crap right now!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower:

Well i'm having a totally crap day!!

Saw the midwife this morning she was really nice and explained everything about how i'll be dealt with as i'm classed as high risk etc. Then she looked at the report from my scan on saturday, phoned the EPAU and after that she told me that i really shouldn't go to the scan on friday on my own as it's likely to be bad news :cry:

So gutted, i've got absolutely no positivity left at all just wish my OH was here instead of having to deal with this on my own :nope:


----------



## molly85

Awww madly hugs


----------



## Bids

Gilz i dont know how she could possibly no that yet hun so try not to get to worked up over it - only 2 days to go, is there anyone else you could go with?? if not im sure you'll be fine!!! really really have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

The midwife said based on how slow the heartrate was the chances were really slim. Suppose she was only talking based on experience maybe.

My friend is going to come with me thankfully, but you are right will just need to wait to see what friday brings.


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Hey ladies. I'm back from my exhausting evening at work. Got to try force some food down as I had no time to eat. Just some crisps since 1pm! :sick:
> 
> Vbaby I think girl from nub but I'm on my phone and can't enlarge! Lol
> 
> Gemie you never officially joined us so I never had your edd! You're there now and Molly I changed your date. I'll re-order when I'm on computer.

Do you think?Which bit are ya looking at?there's a few bits sticking out there,don't know whats what at all!!


----------



## Bids

what i mean is i can understand her having a good idea or the experience but i just think its wrong to tell you that when everything maybe ok!!! 

phew glad someones going with you though good to have the support whatever the outcome, will be thinking of you all the time now gilz - what times your scan??? x


----------



## gilz82

It's at 9:40 on friday morning, but it's at the EPAU so they told me that the emergency cases will understandably be treated as a priority so really it could be any time after that.

How's everything going with you anyway Bids, are you looking forward to seeing the midwife?


----------



## vbaby3

aww gilz,try stay positive til friday,i know its the hardest thing in the world to do.Lots of babies have come thru the other end fighting fit when people thought they wouldn't.There's no reason to think that your lil bean won't be 1 of them.
So glad you have someone to go with you and hold your hand.xx

Good luck madcat for tomorrow,hope all goes well.xx


----------



## Bids

yeah im fine thanx gilz have felt better yesterday and today

just under 2 weeks til the mw app its actually coming round quite quickly now, just hope everythings ok seems such a long time to wait... hoping she books my scan sharpish too!! 

9.40 well at least thats nice and early even if you do have to wait a bit!! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Madly for feeling soc rap. :(
:hugs::hugs: Gilz, I can't believe your MW would say such a thing. Surely if it was that probable the EPAU would've said so when you had the scan?

I found this: https://miscarriage.about.com/od/amimiscarrying/f/slowheartrate.htm It says the risk of mc is increased with a slow foetal heartrate but that nothing can be told from that single rate without waiting to see if it normalises.

I have now just found this study: https://radiology.rsna.org/content/236/2/643.full


> RESULTS: The rates of first-trimester demise were 60.6% for pregnancies with slow heart rates at 6.0&#8211;7.0 weeks (188 of 310), 17.4% for those with borderline heart rates (103 of 593), and 9.1% for those with normal heart rates (186 of 2034). There were 59 pregnancies with a slow heart rate at 6.0&#8211;7.0 weeks and a normal heart rate at follow-up US by 8.0 weeks; 15 (25.4%) resulted in first-trimester demise. This rate of demise was significantly higher than that of 7.2% (28 of 390) in pregnancies with a normal heart rate at 6.0&#8211;7.0 weeks and a normal heart rate by 8.0 weeks (P <.001, Fisher exact test). Pregnancies with a borderline heart rate early in pregnancy followed by a normal heart rate had a demise rate of 7.6% (nine of 118), which is similar to those with normal heart rates early in pregnancy followed by normal heart rates at follow-up (P = .84).
> 
> CONCLUSION: When a slow embryonic heart rate is detected at 6.0&#8211;7.0 weeks, the likelihood of subsequent first-trimester demise remains elevated (approximately 25%) even if the heart rate is normal at follow-up. In such pregnancies, at least one follow-up scan in late first trimester is warranted.

Do you know what the heart rate was? This is only one study but shows some percentages for mc following different heart rates. I hope it's informative rather than scary. Take heart that there were plenty of successful pregnancies in all the cases mentioned above. Everything crossed for you on Friday. Are you still feeling ill? That is also hopefully a good sign.


----------



## gilz82

Hey Peanut, yeah i still feel sick and my other symptoms are there too.

I don't think the midwife said what she did with any malice, i think she was trying to make sure i was prepared for the worst rather than toddling along to my scan on my own and then getting a huge shock.

They didn't measure the heartrate on my scan on saturday, she was having trouble staying on it for any long period of time as the jellybean is only 6mm in size. All the report said was "Heartbeat visualised but noted at a slow rate, rescan to check viability"


----------



## PeanutBean

Well that's not very helpful! I still think that if you've come away feeling like this the MW could have chosen her words more carefully. Even a "bring someone with you love, just in case" would've got that across without sounding like there was no hope! If there's no measurement then you have everything to hope for as she can be no more the wiser than anyone else.

Oh sometimes these MWs forget what it's like to be a first time mum, all the worries are bad enough without having spotting, early scans and issues with hb. I think sometimes it becomes to impersonal to some of them and they forget to relate properly. Not all Mws of course, but some.


----------



## molly85

Gilz hugs to you, I can see why she said take someone. hopefully all will be fine huggles girly


----------



## gilz82

Just going to try and not think about it constantly for the next day and a bit and hope that everything will be ok with the jellybean.

All of this palava just highlights how naive i actually was about being pregnant. You get so focused on trying to get pregnant and how stessful that it. I certainly thought once i got my BFP i would feel much better, but i've just replaced it with a worse kind of stress i think. Roll on second tri when i surely will be able to relax a littl :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm afraid Gilz that you are only at the beginning of a mother's special journey of fear and guilt! Once you have that baby in your arms you only worry even more! At least you could protect LO in your tum, you think. And as LO gets older and more exposed to the world we mums get even more fearful at our inability to protect them! It's not easy! But it's utterly worth it. Every second. Even when we're tired, frustrated or at our wits end.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I cant believe your MW spoke in such an insensitive way :hugs: she may have been speaking from experience but doesnt know for sure :growlmad: I am sure everything will be just fine with Jellybean :) but its great you have your friend going with you for moral support :thumbup: I will be thinking about you!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hmmm. I appreciate that your MW was trying to prepare you but you already have had the news of a slow heart beat = possible potential problem on the day of the scan. This is already in your mind so I dont know how presenting this in such a catastrophic no hope way is helpful.

We are both aware that we may have some issues with our jellbeans, but to take away all hope just seems mean. These health care professionals have something to learn about breaking potential bad news. Surely you only give no hope when there is no hope ie there is undisputed proof. I have seen some miraculous stuff over the years and am very careful about taking away peoples hope.

Like Peanuts quotes show - there is a risk which is why the told you in the first place and made a comment. However, there were other ladies who were ok. If there wasnt even a heart rate recorded, surely they have just gone on the look (and therefore pretty sujective and likely unreliable). I dont know.

Its so hard not knowing. I texted my OH today saying how worried I was about mine next week, and how I wish I could enjoy this time being pregnant whilst I am still oblivious. He admitted he is also scared but at least we can be scared together. But I still need some hope to cling on, at then end of the day it is all a unknown, and out of our control.

From my experience MW have very little to do with early pregnancy problems and EPAU. Mine didnt even call me back when I left a sobbing message to cancel my appointment. I am not going to see mine til alot later, until I know I have a fighting chance. 

Oh Gilz my heart goes with you on friday. I dont think there is anything we can say, except we can all pray it goes well and that your little bean is a fighter. Guess we have to take it all step by step. Dont give up hope yet hun :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Think I'm out girls i'm bleeding again :cry: 

EPAU is shut and I phoned the other maternity number they gave me last week and they told me just to wait til Friday.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Think I'm out girls i'm bleeding again :cry:
> 
> EPAU is shut and I phoned the other maternity number they gave me last week and they told me just to wait til Friday.

Oh Gilz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz is DH away at moment or just for friday? Dont want to think of you alone :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Im not going to wait til friday. If I'm still bleeding tomorrow morning I'm phoning them again, I'm not going to just go to work and hope I'm not having a miscarriage.

Oh and yeah my OH is away just now not back til Saturday morning.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz I hope not. :( :hugs: Let us know how it goes and if the bleeding has clots of anything like that. Is it red blood? Oh I'm so sad for you. Today is such a shit day. :(


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Im not going to wait til friday. If I'm still bleeding tomorrow morning I'm phoning them again, I'm not going to just go to work and hope I'm not having a miscarriage.
> 
> Oh and yeah my OH is away just now not back til Saturday morning.

No it does seem ridiculous to make you wait. And the last place you need to be if a mc does happen is at work.

I was thinking about this yesterday when doing a 12 hour shift, I wondered who I would call if I started bleeding and if they would make me stay and have a mc whilst on-call on my own for a hospital. I looked into it today and have a few people to contact should this arise, I just hope they will help me if it happens. My spotting has never settled completely so this is a real possibility.

I would do the same as you and push for another scan. It messes with your head and is cruel to make you wait. Their view will be that it wont change anything but it will help you start moving forward whichever way it pans out.

How bad is the bleeding? Any pain?

Is there anyway OH can come home and be with you? It is awful you are going through all this without him x

sorry to throw all these q's at you..am just worried about you :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Just bleeding no clots it's weird not bright red more dark almost purpley if that makes sense. Some pain but it's higher up i think it's wind not cramps :blush:

If my OH explained he probably could come home but it would have unpleasant consequences. His boss had a baby who was 3 months premature and he nearly lost his job for taking his paternity leave. I don't want to make life harder for my OH.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz have you had a pee test done for infection?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I had the tests done last week when I had my kidney infection which weren't good. Then I got it tested today and that sample was clear now.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Just bleeding no clots it's weird not bright red more dark almost purpley if that makes sense. Some pain but it's higher up i think it's wind not cramps :blush:
> 
> If my OH explained he probably could come home but it would have unpleasant consequences. His boss had a baby who was 3 months premature and he nearly lost his job for taking his paternity leave. I don't want to make life harder for my OH.

Oh dear that is harsh. I surprises me how bad and difficult some employers are. I have even written to peoples bosses before (with their permission of course) to give them a bit of what for. Pisses me off.

I have told work that when i go for scan next thursday I will come back if its ok, if is it not I wont.

The pain and bleeding could be your ovarian cyst again? 

When you talk to EPAU tomorrow lay your symptoms on thick. If they give you a hard time or your back is up against a wall....well....lie :blush: we all tend to play our symptoms down and say , well its not too bad..too painful..too heavy etc. Dont. :blush:


----------



## gilz82

I plan to Loopy, I just want this over with. If I'm losing the jellybean then I want to know sooner rather than later and if I'm not I really would like to know what keeps making me bleed.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I plan to Loopy, I just want this over with. If I'm losing the jellybean then I want to know sooner rather than later and if I'm not I really would like to know what keeps making me bleed.

so sorry you are having to go through this, especially without your OH:cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I guess if the most recent test was clear it can't be that then. :( I agree with Loopy about not downplaying. They're a bit like that where DH works, though not quite that bad. I went into labour 2 weeks early so that messed up their rotas. :wacko:

I really feel for you. Not knowing is often worse. :(


----------



## loopylollipop

Gliz, found the quote I mentioned in an earlier post.

The yolk sac is first visible at 5 weeks and it is always present by 5 weeks and 4 days. There are lacunary structures [cavities or spaces] at the site of implantation. The embryonic pole appears adjacent to the yolk sac, soon showing cardiac activity. Since the connecting stalk is short, the embryonic pole is found near the wall. At the end of week 5, the heart rate is about 60  90 bpm. In early pregnancies, the actual cardiac rate is less important than its presence or absence.

:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for that Loopy if the jellybean is still hanging on hopefully it's wee heart is getting stronger. 

Just worried by the bleeding it's different from last week so wonder if it can really still be my ovarian cyst.


----------



## gilz82

Oh take that back it exactly like last week now bright red and just had a small clot in it. No cramps yet but think they are on the way.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope you're doing ok gilz. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Hugs ladies! Extra special hugs to Gilz. :hugs: 3 dpo for me. I miss you all like crazy and give your beans extra snuggled in sticky glue.


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm still bleeding with cramps. Been up all night torn between thinking positive and being realistic. 

Going to phone the EPAU at 8am and hopefully they'll see me today. 

Hope all you girls are doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning gilz. Best of luck today. I hope it goes ok, keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Well I've to go in for a scan at half 10 so at least I'll know one way or the other what's happening.


----------



## PeanutBean

What time do you leave home?


----------



## gilz82

I'll leave just about 10. Imagine I'll be at the hospital a while though as I was there for 2 hours on Saturday.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I'm knocking about here til then if I can be of any help.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut I really think it's over now I've still got sore boobs but my bloat has disappeared over night.


----------



## PeanutBean

Are you bleeding heavily?


----------



## gilz82

Not now it's just old brown blood, but I was earlier.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well changing to brown is still a positive sign. My sister bled really heavily, with clots throughout her first pregnancy. I guess it's nearly time for you to go. I wish you all the luck in the world and I have everything crossed for good news for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bids

Oh gilz :hugs: i hope everything will be ok havent stopped thinking about you so at least you'll know shortly have my fingers and toes crossed for you....


----------



## molly85

Gilz, really hope it's good news hugs girly.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:cry: hope you are ok gilz hon....was just catching up on yesterdays posts and I am so sorry to hear you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Does Loopy have a scan today?

I don't like that Gilz hasn't updated yet. :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me neither hon :cry: I am worried about her esp with her OH away until saturday :(


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys I'm back. 

By some miracle everything is ok!! The jellybean is fine saw the heartbeat, which is now at a perfect rate. The bleeding was caused by the placenta. They could see it on the scan. Told me there might be a little more or that my body might reabsorb it. 

They don't want to see me again just to go to my 12 week scan as usual. 

So happy!!!! :happydance:

Thanks so much for all of your support girls it really made a difference to me :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: I feel so emotionally happy for you right now hon and am so glad jellybean is ok :)


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly :hugs:

I truly had lost nearly all hope. When the radiographer scanned me and turned the screen round to me I actually asked her why she was doing it. 

She said to show you your baby!! I was really convinced it was over.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: I am so happy for you :)


----------



## gilz82

Me too. Just hope that things settle down a little bit from here in. 

How you doing getting used to being put back 13 days. I got put back 3 which is loads less, but they did tell me not to change my EDD as the baby will probably catch up. Hopefully your little bean will catch some of the 13 days back up too.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not sure what I think TBH hon I thought I may loose about 5days cause I have 33day cycle oppose to 28days but 13 days is like two weeks nearly and going on my bodily symptons for ov which were pretty consistant I just dont think I believe it.....beanie baby may catch up by 20wk scan but I did mention it at my ob gynae app this morning and should diabetes be an issue they will bare this in mind should I need to be delivered earlier. I am going to be tested for gestational diabetes at 16wks cause I again have classic symptons. Oliver was a hugggggggge 10lb 5oz and if baby grows even bigger this time I may struggle to deliver :( I have a care plan in place now and I feel so much happy now I have support :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good that they are on top of everything. 

I'm waiting to get a consultant appointment cos I'm high risk so hopefully my consultant will be as helpful too. 

In Scotland they've got this naff traffic light system for your maternity care. I'm a red light which means consultant led care so I've got little red sticky blobs all over my notes already. By the time jellybean gets here it'll look like a join the dots :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: My notes are getting pretty scrawled on too cause of my previous pregnancy and delivery/labour apparently they tried to get my old maternity notes for clinic today but surprise surprise they have been lost :growlmad: I now wish I had photocopied them for me to keep as record too!


----------



## madcatwoman

Hi all

im back!, and feeling much happier!. Bean is now baba! with arms and legs flapping around, was bouncing away in there, was amazing to watch!.
they only supplied one close up pic but it was fab to be waved at in there!! lol.
My dates have been put back to my LMP dates too, 21st April, 11+6.

Im a happy bunny now!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0025.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gilz82

Oh there's a massive surprise the nhs losing notes! 

Are you being looked after by the same hospital etc this time?

Woohoo madcat that's awesome!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon I think you are team :blue: :) very boyish!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes gilz hon St James Hospital Leeds :thumbup: just pants and apparently the antenatal clinic dr was provided with a few of my notes over the phone from computer which included details of me attending a warfarin clinic :saywhat: I have never been to a warfarin clinic in my life :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo you reckon theres boy bits in there then??.

it was great to see him/her in more detail this time!


----------



## gilz82

Wow that's crazy. The nhs really scares me sometimes. 

Before my kidney operation there was an indian surgical registrar came round and he kept talking about my left kidney. I had to keep saying no it's my right one that's broken!! Thank god they drew a big huge arrow on the right hand side of my body cos up until that point I was terrified they were going to take the wrong one out :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no gilz honestly hon sometimes I worry when we are at the hands of professionals esp when they behave like that!

madcat hon I cant see as far as bits but it def does look like a little boy, very boyish :)


----------



## PeanutBean

It was madcat! I knew someone had a scan today, congrats on your bean!

Gilz I am just so happy for you! It's fantastic that everything is ok and it just shows that bleeding isn't always the end.

Happy day today!

Though my thoughts I was getting over first tri exhaustion are swiftly over! So tired after a short walk with the dog. Need a nap now!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god gilz!God love you going thru all that.Haven't been on since lunchtime yest so missed all the drama,soo glad your lil baba is there and fighting fit,i even shed a wee tear!Hopefully thats the end of all the messin for now,and you'll be able to enjoy the pregnancy!!xx

Madcat,gorgeous pic,so glad everythings ok.And great about your dates being put forward again,you're due day before me now!!!

I'll be 12 wks tom!!!!!!Yay!!!!


----------



## Bids

awww gilz YES i told you everything would be ok :D sooooooooooo pleased!!!

Madcat the scan is awesome and so clear - im saying girl ;) arrrr i so cant wait to have a scan now after looking at all of your scans!!

my back is killing me today :(


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks everyone!, oh i dont know what to think, boy or girl, something is telling me boy and something is telling DH a girl. Quite pleased about my dates 'being rectified' :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat was this your NHS dating scan?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am so tired too Peanut I walked back from school takes about 30mins or about 45mins at the pace I find myself walking at these days :dohh: I am well and truly whacked out now!


----------



## PeanutBean

Had a proper look at your pic madcat now I'm on the computer and can enlarge, I'm with Madly thinking boyish. Can't see far enough for any sort of nub prediction though. it's all for fun!

I've had quite a bit of good news at work today. :D Plus it's nearly time to stop and go get the boy! On my own again tonight. I wish DH had a normal 9-5 job without lates and Saturdays. :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat heres Olivers scans. At the 20wk scan he had such a boyish face we just knew before sonographer even said boy and there was no doubt about it when we got a flash of his willy :rofl: When I looked at the screen on tuesday I just had this sort of instinctive feeling we are having a girl this time around although unfortunately we got no facial glimpses!
 



Attached Files:







Oliver 1.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 18









Oliver 2.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Gemie

Hi girlies... 
gilz so happy for you hunni!!! I had a huge smile when I read everything was okay :hugs:

OMG Madcat!!! you have a baby in there... so darn cute!! :)

Hope everyone else is okay. xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

Blimey yes, see what you mean, something has been telling me all along its a boy to be honest. A girl would be nice, but as always health is the most important thing.

Gosh there were some chavs there though, looked real rough, kept saying about nipping out for a cig, one had a tooth missing,tatoos on their faces, jesus, maybe im a snob!. My DH said the fathers of their kids must have met them on a very dark night! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Hi girlies...
> gilz so happy for you hunni!!! I had a huge smile when I read everything was okay :hugs:
> 
> OMG Madcat!!! you have a baby in there... so darn cute!! :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay. xxx

LOL yeh, not a chicken nugget, of a kitten, blimey theres a baby in there !


----------



## PeanutBean

Gemie you need to change your status on your profile, you're not really only a tiny bit knocked up at 13 weeks! :D

I've had so much good news today. :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat in response to your chav story I can top that!!

At the EPAU today there was this super chav couple with their daughter who looked about 3. The mum kept roaring at the daughter to f**king shut up. Then the kid said mum I need a pee like 17 times. Chav parents ignored her. Poor kid promptly wet herself. Chav mum shouts you horrible f**king dirty little b***ard and then made the dad take her to get changed. 

If I hadn't been sitting there thinking that I was losing the jellybean I would have shouted at the pair of them.


----------



## Gemie

OMG.... I hate chavs! thats bloody terrible gilz.. poor little girl :( makes me so mad!

I know madcat! a real baby... eh?! lol

I should change my status I'm a bit lazy there... I don't know what to put though... have to get thinking!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Gilz I am sooooooo happy your good news made me :cry: - with happiness of course. You have been on mind all day and I have not been able to log on. Pheww....what a trauma glad its over for you :flower:

My good news it that I have got out of my nights this weekend due to mc worries. My manager is so lovely, she said go home and rest and have a peaceful weekend. Such a weight off my mind not having to worry about having a mc at work. Was convinced last night all over for me too, however Gilz you and your jellybean have given me hope :kiss:

Hey ...and to your MW......:finger:

MadCat - what a beautiful scan piccy. I am in :pink: camp

btw Peanut, my scan another week yet - a week today :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz that's do awful! And in the hospital too, I wonder if that was their good behaviour or if they're just like that anywhere. Seems amazing none if the staff stepped in. God I'd have called ss if I worked there I think!

I've got Byron home now and we're all good except for my headache. Have done lots of work today as well as washing and walking the dog. My sciatica is so bad though. I was positively limping pushing the pram home. Bit worried about being quite such a physical wreck this early on.


----------



## madcatwoman

I feel so sorry for these kids with the chav parents who treat them like that, theyre obviously just there for benifits, but didnt ask to be there, and then they usually grow up like the parents and the cycle starts again!.

Im still so chuffed with my pic and what i saw on the screen, it doesnt feel like theres anything bouncing around in me!.
I did notice she was scanning a bit higher up than at the 7 week scan, i know this because my lower tummy is ticklish, gawd i was tense!!, it was definately the uterus area last time.


----------



## gilz82

It must be so good to see the bean looking like a proper baby. Don't get me wrong my scan was awesome as I was so relieved just to be seeing jellybeans heartbeat but that's also exactly what it looks like a jellybean.


----------



## PeanutBean

Wait til the 20 week one when they can show you all the organs, the chambers if the heart, fingers and toes. It's fantastic!


----------



## molly85

Aww girls excellent news all round. 
Finished my RA loopy boss agreed nearly all my stuff and said 2 mnths off prior to giving birth wit none pG related symptoms would be nice lol My mat pay is a bit pants so we have to now figure out a plan. 
Dads going to buy us this with all the bits yay


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Aww girls excellent news all round.
> Finished my RA loopy boss agreed nearly all my stuff and said 2 mnths off prior to giving birth wit none pG related symptoms would be nice lol My mat pay is a bit pants so we have to now figure out a plan.
> Dads going to buy us this with all the bits yay

thats a great looking travelsystem, and light too, sort of thing we want. I take it its dear though??:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. How is everyone today? All still good I hope.

Well there's a small chance my nausea is having a change. Last night I only ate toast at tea time and then when DH got home he made food but I only really ate a cheesy waffle and a half. I expected to be woken by my stomach roaring again at 3am but instead slept through. Still with retching and things this morning as normal but I am hoping that maybe just maybe it might be thinking of abating. I can hardly imagine such luxury as not feeling like death 24/7! On the flip side I still have earache and one-sided migrainey headache because of it. If it's still here next week I guess I might need to see a doctor.

Working from home as normal but today is my day with Byron here anyway. We are on permanent cBeebies. Guilt. I'm not even getting much work done. Feel so crap with the ear thing. I'm such a waster when I'm pregnant...


----------



## madcatwoman

Aww peanutbean, i hope the MS is easing up on, i cannot imagine putting up with that as you have, id be a nervous reck with that impending doom over my head every day.

My ligaments are all a bit achey today, yesterday the sonographer was pressing quite hard on me, and i think my ligaments are grumbling today.
I also had the faintest of faint brown mucus when i wiped this morning, it all seems a coincedence after yesterday, im wondering if the pressing so hard had dislodged some old blood up there or something. I checked to see if there was anymore but there wasnt.


----------



## PeanutBean

It does all add up madcat, I wouldn't worry. Once there's been a pocket of blood bits can keep coming for a while. With Byron I got more bleeding at 12 weeks too.

I spoke too soon and now feel too ill to work! Got stuff I can do at the weekend though so I'll just make up the time later. No point struggling on but achieving nothing, better to rest and be more productive later when Byron is asleep or DH has him.

One week til my scan. Me and loopy next week, anyone else? Think I'm 12 weeks today from ov. Exciting! I'll be glad to get a more certain date at the scan.


----------



## madcatwoman

hopefully then next scan she'll be a bit more gentle.

Aww, god i dont know how you cope with this MS, it must put you off eating altogether knowing its likely to come back up again (it would me).

Its funny, how they date us, i certainly didnt expect to be put forward and back to my original EDD,i thought i OVd later than most, maybe its just a case of babies have a growth spurt and nothing much to do with when we OVd.

Bet your counting the days till your scan now!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's rubbish you are feeling ill again :hugs:

I'm much better today, still got brownish CM but i'm not bothered about it after yesterdays explaination, also it's not enough to be seen other than on wiping so i think it's pretty much drying up. Boobs are super sore today though, they seem to have become even more sensitive over night. I really didn't think they could get any sorer!

Think you are right, just you and Loopy for scans next week and then a wee while til Loopy, Molly, Bids and my 12 weeks scans. Hopefully the next few weeks won't totally drag past!


----------



## madcatwoman

glad things are looking up for you now!.:wacko:

i had a terrible nights sleep, well, ok till 4am, then i had to get up for a wee, after that i couldnt get comfy and back to sleep, i seem to toss and turn like no-ones business these days


----------



## molly85

lol knowing the services here it will be another 6/7 weeks before our scan. 
I actually had a dream I MC'd last night. I think I must be really worried about all you girlies. 
Madcat with carry cot and carseat its £450 roughly its good quality and everything i wanted so worth the investment I think just got to choose a colour and make it to next scan ok so we can have it all ready by 3rd tri so the dog is happy


----------



## gilz82

Wow Molly you'll be 14 weeks by then, that's a long time to wait i'd be going mental :dohh:

I'm reasonably sure my 12 weeks scan should be pretty much on time as we are offered the nuchal scan in our health board area.


----------



## madcatwoman

all the travelsystems we like and want are in the £300+ bracket, esp the light ones.
We're thinking that, rather than buy a cheap heavy one from new it might be better if we look for one thats in good condition on ebay and the kind of one we really want.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Wow Molly you'll be 14 weeks by then, that's a long time to wait i'd be going mental :dohh:
> 
> I'm reasonably sure my 12 weeks scan should be pretty much on time as we are offered the nuchal scan in our health board area.

thats good, im having to pay £175 for my nuchal scan and bloods


----------



## molly85

yep i think its all done i was taking the micky im sure it will all be done on time. other wise we can go private and claim it back


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Madcat i didn't realise that it would cost as much.

I didn't know that they the did the nuchal scan in our area til wednesday when the midwife informed me that i have to decide before going for my scan if i want that part or not.

Since they are offering it, i'm certainly going to take them up on it just to make sure everything is ok. 

I thought nuchal scanning was something they had rolled out UK wide, i take it that's still not happened.


----------



## madcatwoman

no, they dont do the nuchal scan where i am in wales, aparently they cant afford to train the sonographers for that, the need a special licence each year for it, and probably dont have the equiptment, thats what my private clinic told me (&they do alot of ultrasound work for the nhs).

My hospital will only do the blood test, but not until 16 weeks, but you dont get the results back for another 3 weeks, and all in all i think if there was something wrong its all a bit late in the day to be investigating further.

Aparently the bloods are best done early and the scan is best left as late as possible, which is what im paying for.


----------



## gilz82

I see, wow i've really learnt a lot of new stuff since i got pregnant :blush:

You are right though 19 weeks is pushing it a bit for the cases that might require further attention.


----------



## madcatwoman

i think they leave it so late because thats what most people think, and might not take it any further hence saving them cost.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll be part of training for the nuchal neasurement next week. Seems they are all meant to be doing it since last December. But I don't think I'll be getting results. We do bloods at 16 weeks and they will do the quad test then except we won't have it. Madcat how come you're paying for bloods? Are you sure you want to spend the money on the tests? 

Byron and are having some lunch. Just can't wait for DH to get home so I can shower! I did of course go off and do more work. Even when I'm struggling I find it hard not to just end up doing something! Lol. At least I needn't feel guilty.


----------



## madcatwoman

im paying for the bloods because its better that the bloods are taken early rather than later at 16 weeks, i could have just paid for the nuchal scan on its own, but i prefered the bloods to be taken now rather than later, i had the blood taken 2 days ago.


----------



## molly85

im on bloods every 4-6 weeks alll the usualtests plus thyroid they start next week oh the joy my veins hide. not sure when our nuchal one is i think its around 20 weeks or its an extra if u want it. it's soooo confusing. I dnt think the clinic we used was that exspencive but will have to check


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I think the nuchal needs to be done quite early, usually at 12 weeks. I'm not certain though what with never having had it done!


----------



## molly85

ohh well theres def one at 12/13 weeks lol i best read the hospital info again


----------



## molly85

Ahah I found the timetable this is how it works for us I am soooo dippy 
https://www.royalsurrey.nhs.uk/Default.aspx?DN=44169293-34db-41bb-83e3-85db7442f0be


----------



## gilz82

Madcat and Peanut did the midwife tell you when you'd next need to see her at your booking in appointment?

I feel a bit in limbo after mine on wednesday, she never mentioned seeing me again at all. I hope it's just because i'm being referred to the hospital to be dealt with, but i do hope she didn't just assume that i knew when i'm supposed to go back!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,Hope yous all have lovely wk ends.Its gonna be chaotic here so prob won't get back on computer til after wk end!Shay is sick,high temp,complaining of earache and sore head so taking him docs in a while.
Havin orans birthday party tom,he's nearly 2!!!!
So up to my eyes trying to get organised,doesn't help that shay is contrary.Plus tom we'll be telling everyone i'm 12wks preg!!YAY!!!!
Only my family know so really looking forward to telling dh's family and my friends at last!!
Will definately miss havin a few glasses of wine,or beers but got some becks non-alcohol beer in so that'll just have to do me!!
Enjoy your wk ends,and peanut really hope this ms leaves you soon,you're havin an awful time of it,don't know how you're coping at all.I've been soooo lucky haven't really had to deal with ms.
Talk nxt wk.xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Exciting weekend vbaby! Good luck spilling the beans!

Gilz I'm to book in at 16 weeks, once I have my date from the scan, ready for bloods. I can't remember if it was the same gap last time but I think it was. I'm seen less now though as it's a second pregnancy.

Thanks everyone for being so endlessly kind and sympathetic about the ms. You'll be very sick of hearing about it when it's still there at 35 weeks! I get totally consumed by it in pregnancy. I'm coping much better this time though. With Byron I would just sit and do nothing. No tv, no reading, no music, no sewing, just silence. Normally I do 5 things at once at any given time. I just disappeared into the pregnancy and illness.


----------



## molly85

Peanut you are doing good. the lack of energy is the killer here but as we are all together we will pull each other through. We all just want second tri to be here to either get rid of symptoms like MS or get going with prep to take our minds off everything else


----------



## madcatwoman

No, i dont know when my next MW appointment is, but i think it could be next week. I was told to phone her after my scan, so i did yesterday,another MW took a msg for me and said my MW would call me tomorrow to arrange an appointment to fill in my notes, said it would take an hour !.

As for the nuchal scan, i think it can be done at the very very latest at 14 weeks.


----------



## loopylollipop

ooohh Molly a raspberry yay! Loving the oyster too, I would like that one but not going to be able to afford it. Am going to look through Ebay once I know all is well.

Glad RA went well, mine is yet to happen. Will wait and see.
Saw GP today to 'inform' of pregnancy, even though they know as they sent me to hospital.
She tried to reassure me a little about the spotting, and said on the ' but continent they would give progesterone to 'try keep the pregnancy going' but its not something they do in the UK. I have noticed it mentioned alot on the forums from the USA ladies too.

No spotting today, and feeling SUPER tired. SO glad dont have to do nights over the weekend am so lucky my manager has been wonderful. 

Glad things are settling Gilz, must be so reassuring and it sounds like you bled much more than I ever have.

Counting down the days to the scan...6 days to go seems forever :growlmad:

Cant sleep at all at the moment, dont know if its :baby: or all my attempts at surpressing my anxiety that bubbles over when the lights go out :wacko:


----------



## molly85

it would appear thats the 12 week scan i just didn't read the instructions


----------



## molly85

I know the no sleep loopy i got a secondquilt out so i know its not OH


----------



## PeanutBean

Whilst I don't know the physiology it seems odd to offer additional hormones when the cause could be a great many different things almost none of which would be hormone related. Personally I think I would prefer to let things take their course, unless I knew I had a medical condition that meant I just didn't produce enough progesterone and couldn't have a successful pregnancy without supplementation. Just seems a bit like the medics giving something to give the impression of doing something. But I don't know about it, maybe there is evidence...

Well I've only managed about half a day's work so I'll have to try make it up at the weekend. I'm just not well. Besides the ms. DH is at a local nature park with the boy. I never do anything nice anymore. :( Can't wait for mat leave and trips about!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Evening Ladies :kiss:

How are we all?

MS has kicked in full blown for me now and I am actually been :sick: funny how its only kicked in at nearly 11wks :shrug: a bit confused about that one!

Molly love the pram and the colours :) heres ours the obaby zezu for the whole travel system package approx 250.00 I love the fact it has a reversible seat a must for me!

https://www.babyshop.co.uk/categori...-&-3-in-1's/?gclid=CM6vgfLOw6QCFSr-2Aody3Q4Cg


----------



## molly85

I looked at the kurvi but as i couldn't find a stockest i couldnt play which is reall what i wanted to do. the colours are cool.
Peanut treat yaself to some snuggle time at home then when your better you can get out in that fresh autumn air


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> MS has kicked in full blown for me now and I am actually been :sick: funny how its only kicked in at nearly 11wks :shrug: a bit confused about that one!
> 
> Molly love the pram and the colours :) heres ours the obaby zezu for the whole travel system package approx 250.00 I love the fact it has a reversible seat a must for me!
> 
> https://www.babyshop.co.uk/categori...-&-3-in-1's/?gclid=CM6vgfLOw6QCFSr-2Aody3Q4Cg

they look funky!!, will have a better look later!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Whilst I don't know the physiology it seems odd to offer additional hormones when the cause could be a great many different things almost none of which would be hormone related. Personally I think I would prefer to let things take their course, unless I knew I had a medical condition that meant I just didn't produce enough progesterone and couldn't have a successful pregnancy without supplementation. Just seems a bit like the medics giving something to give the impression of doing something. But I don't know about it, maybe there is evidence...
> 
> Well I've only managed about half a day's work so I'll have to try make it up at the weekend. I'm just not well. Besides the ms. DH is at a local nature park with the boy. I never do anything nice anymore. :( Can't wait for mat leave and trips about!

I havent even looked at the evidence Peanut, as like you mentioned I dont even know if mine in low and its not something they routinely check. You have to lose three babies anyway before anyone takes any notice. Just never had a GP mention it before. It sounds like it is something they do routinely in Europe. Anyway, what will be will be.

Just been reliving my teenage crush after watching A-ha....forgotten how much I was in love with Morten Harket.....He is 51 now Christ i feel old:shock:

wow cant believe how much you are suffering.....


----------



## madcatwoman

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20101008/tuk-hospital-sorry-for-baby-scan-errors-6323e80.html

Poor buggers!

Strange, my (.)(.)s arent are sore as usual!


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> ooohh Molly a raspberry yay! Loving the oyster too, I would like that one but not going to be able to afford it. Am going to look through Ebay once I know all is well.
> 
> Glad RA went well, mine is yet to happen. Will wait and see.
> Saw GP today to 'inform' of pregnancy, even though they know as they sent me to hospital.
> She tried to reassure me a little about the spotting, and said on the ' but continent they would give progesterone to 'try keep the pregnancy going' but its not something they do in the UK. I have noticed it mentioned alot on the forums from the USA ladies too.
> 
> No spotting today, and feeling SUPER tired. SO glad dont have to do nights over the weekend am so lucky my manager has been wonderful.
> 
> Glad things are settling Gilz, must be so reassuring and it sounds like you bled much more than I ever have.
> 
> Counting down the days to the scan...6 days to go seems forever :growlmad:
> 
> Cant sleep at all at the moment, dont know if its :baby: or all my attempts at surpressing my anxiety that bubbles over when the lights go out :wacko:

Oh Loopy I totally know what you mean but once you seen your wee bean in 6 days you'll feel much better :hugs:

I wouldn't count on the sleeping getting better tho. I'm much less stressed now and I still couldn't sleep last night even though I was completely exhausted. I think it might just be another one of those pregnancy things.


----------



## molly85

do you none sleepers get fidgety legs?


----------



## gilz82

I don't have restless legs Molly but I just can't get comfy at all. I've got hip problems so can't lie on my right side cos it's too sore and if I lie on my back or left I feel sick. It's just so wonderful isn't it :dohh:

Mind you I refuse to complain about any pregnancy things this week. Just so happy the jellybean is still in there.


----------



## molly85

lol i would love a bit of ms rather than the pain etc. I do know i'm lucky tho but next pregnancy will prob be totally different


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I think every pregnancy is totally different. 

Are you planning to have a few babies then Molly?


----------



## molly85

at least 2 not to far apart


----------



## gilz82

I always wanted a couple of kids but now with my kidney problems I'm just thankful to be getting one jellybean.


----------



## molly85

i can appreciate that, its the plan for the mo life does change


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy Morton was the love of my life! He was still sexy when he presented Eurovision a few years back when it was in Norway. I so love A-Ha. What are your favourite songs? When I was small it was the Sun Always Shines on TV. I also love Crying in the Rain and also Blood that Moves the Body, more recent (relatively speaking!).

I am a total '80s buff. Got loads of excellent vinyl I collected before it came back into fashion, been stupidly overpriced since then.

Speaking of sexy, does anyone watch Merlin? I watched last week's episode and cor Gawain was a total horn!

Randomly caught some X-factor too, don't normally watch it, and it made me cry! I am just so hormonal!


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz you know you could adopt to have more kiddies. All my cousins were adopted, I have a huge respect for people that adopt and foster.


----------



## gilz82

We have thought about adoption for the future Peanut but I think we'd struggle to make the criteria what with my OH working away from home. 

After this little jellybean it's certainly something I'd look into further.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All.

I was greeted with the mother of all retching sessions while trying to clean my teeth this morning, and afterward, it just wouldnt stop (dont feel sick or anything).Well, i only got as far as the top row of teeth and gave up, managed some mouthwash and thats my lot. Its truly weird.:nope:


I have my sister staying with me for a couple of days, so i might not be on here as often as normal.:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

I find madcat that I can clean my bottom teeth ok so I have a system. Front of all teeth first; bottom teeth inside and on top; top teeth on the bottoms; then inside of middle teeth; then right top back teeth inside; then left if I can get that far!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I find madcat that I can clean my bottom teeth ok so I have a system. Front of all teeth first; bottom teeth inside and on top; top teeth on the bottoms; then inside of middle teeth; then right top back teeth inside; then left if I can get that far!

i try the bottom teeth 1st next time. i was quite shocked this morning, the most i have had is a 'gag' or 2, but couldnt understand this full on retching, esp when i dont even feel sick. so weird.

The thing is, do i tell my sister the news, while she is staying here, or do i wait for the nuchal scan to be done the following sunday 1st. I said to DH, i feel like i could be tempting fate with the nuchal scan if i say something before. or am i being daft?


----------



## PeanutBean

There is no tempting fate! If you want to share then do, it'll be fun!

We're having a bad day. Last night DH made himself a ridiculous milkshake which made him ill late on. In the night Byron woke him at three and he couldn't sleep again due to pain in his side at the back. In the morning he told me all about it. At first I thought kidney infection but there were no other signs. Then wondered if it's possible to get pain from too much sugar, like your liver can hurt after a big binge or gallbladder hurt from fat etc. In the end he rang NHS Direct then the out of hours surgery but neither of them had a clue. Possibly something nerve related in his bowel. :wacko: Anyway so I've had to do everything today. Byron's potty, breakfast, lunch etc. It's been really hard as I couldn't get food first so have been pretty sicky. Then to make everything worse I opened up the washer to get clothes out and found it full of shredded quorn ham and a piece of mushroom! WTF?! DH must've put a bib utterly covered in food in with the others. It was all I could do to hold my stomach together. Had to clean all round the washer and bloody put it on again instead of the second load I need to do. So we rowed because he'd made it downstairs for the first time and was cross k was cross with him when he feels so sick. Which is fine except how he feels now is how I've felt every day for 6 weeks and I've struggled on all morning to give him a break. Grrr.


----------



## madcatwoman

You have had quite a day so far!!, what an earth did your other half put in his milkshake for heavens sake??.

I had a fright this morning, i wiped to find red/pink on the tissue, wipes again and some more. me being me i cant leave it be, investigated further,and no blood at all inside me, not even a hint. it seemed to be coming from just outside so i can only think ive had some sort of cut or something. Ive been checking and checking and theres nothing at all now. most bizzar.

Midwife phoned me, my next appointment is on wednesday, said she'll fill in my notes with me, take my bloods, and she'll see if she can listen to the heartbeat but told me theres no promises at 12 weeks but told me it would nice if she can pick it up. Ive been told its a little harder to pick up a heartbeat with a tilted uterus, maybe i should drink a load of water for the appointment to push it up a bit(?)


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut :hugs: you are having a rotten time of it. 

Madcat that is weird but at least you aren't bleeding inside. You haven't maybe torn your skin a little down there? It's very easy to do and that would explain the bleeding outside. Hope you are having fun with your sister.as fir telling her I've told all my sisters now. I will deal with anything resulting from the nuchal scan if necessary.


----------



## molly85

Afternoon. first day backat work and seriously considering a nap


----------



## Bids

Gilz on the adoption thing your OH workin away wouldnt be an issue - DH's aunty has adopted 3 children from the same family and she's single, i dont think its as strict as people think!!! 

how weird cat at least its not inside as you say, perhaps you could of scratched yourself in the night or something?!! so do you think your going to tell your sister?

hope you feel better soon peanut!! my DH is annoying me too but its prob just me being moody....


----------



## gilz82

I didn't know that Bids, that's good news 

I've had a couple of phases of wanting to strangle my OH today. Thankfully it seems to pass reasonably quickly cos I hate being grumpy.


----------



## Bids

yeah i was quite suprised when i found out to gilz, she had 2 girls think they were 7 and 10 and then a 6 month old boy... the oldest is 18 now lol but its possible :D 

yeah im hardly ever grumpy either but i just cant help it today lol doin my best not to be sharp with him!!!

argh i just cant wait to my scan - wish i had a date to look forward to!!!


----------



## molly85

there keeping us waiting bids its unfair. when do you see MWor am I having a daft moment


----------



## Bids

its not until the 19th so still a week on tuesday :( seems so far away!! have you had yours yet?!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. DH made his milkshake with milk, clotted cream ice cream, nutella and hot chocolate. Far too much fat and sugar! He is on the mend now and back in the kitchen which is good because I'm done in now! He's been a bit broken since we had a terrible gastric flu and he took ibuprofen which bust his stomach.

I'm proud of having managed though. Just wonder again if little by little I'm improving. DH thinks recently I've been saying more often that I feel a bit better and he thinks I've been more lively.

It's such a long wait til mw and scan isn't it? I finally get my scan next week. Hope all is well! Still slightly irrationally fearful that it's a phantom pregnancy and all a huge coincidence.


----------



## Bids

awww i know peanut its terrible isnt it!! im still debating paying for a scan i just cant believe its still a week on tues just for the mw never mind first scan.... i bet you cant wait til next week and i know it will all be fine for you!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks Bids. It's gone quite quick since the mw appointment. Hopefully it will for you too.


----------



## molly85

Peanut you don't look like a labrador so def think its the real thing.
Bids my MW appointment is now 25th as i was put back, i'll show her my chart and see if she will put me forward again.I'n sort of hoping to get scanned on 5th Novas that OH's birthday.

Noddedoff earlier went to bed at 7 and still haven't slept brainsall over the place trying to figure work out


----------



## Bids

yeah id like to get my scan for the 5th or before - my dad died on the 8th nov 3 years ago so i'd like to give my mum & family some good new around this time to cheer us all up as its such a terrible time (i got my BFP on his b'day :D i wished for it lol) so if im like 14 weeks before my scan i'll pay to have a private one i think?!!

my tiredness has disappeared abit last few days, who put you back then molly the doc and how did they do that??


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Labrador?!

Bloody dog is suddenly infested with cat fleas. She picked them up off my parents' cat when she stayed with them in the hols and usually gets rid of them quick but now she's covered! My mum insists cat fleas can't breed on dogs but I just don't believe her. Twice now we've had an infestation from cat fleas, last time was our old dog who couldn't cope with them at all. Gonna have to try find some frontline tomorrow. Grrrr.

Plus, the stupid virgin exchange box which is irritatingly up against our wall, has got a broken fan for the second time this year. Last time in took them 4 months to fix it. It sounds like someone is sanding our wall with some huge industrial sander; or running a car engine in the bedroom. Very cross tonight. :growlmad:


----------



## Bids

peanut ive never heard of cat fleas or dog fleas?! (might have to google this one at a later date lol) but either way they are fleas so if the cats have them and your dogs been there this is defo where they caught them im afraid, how annoying!! least the frontline will sort them out.....

how annoying about your virgin box grrrrr everything sounds mostly annoying for you at the mo :( 

why am i not tired yet?


----------



## Bids

hmmm mixed reviews on whether theres such thing as a cat flea or a dog flea just find it weird though cos does that mean there are rabbit fleas and badger fleas (thats a hell of a lot of flea types lol)

My youngest niece has chicken pox am i safe to see her - i have had it, anyone know?? Im sure it would be??


----------



## gilz82

I don't know about the chicken pox thing Bids could you call your EPAU or NHS 24 to ask just to be on the safe side?

I wasn't aware there were different types of fleas, our vet always just explained that they can easily go from cats to dogs. 

I feel rotten today, my tummy feels like a washing machine and I need to go to asda and clean my bathroom. I so don't want to do it


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol there are absolutely different species of fleas and, like most parasites, as a general rule they can only survive on their normal host but can often feed on other animals. Fleas reflect their host in size. Human fleas a huge. Cat fleas are tiny and really fast. Dog fleas are bigger and slower, they're also more brown. They look different and it's easy to tell them apart. Rats have their own fleas that are very small. I'm amazed other pet owners haven't heard of them! We've never had a problem with dog fleas. Cat fleas are a nightmare. Because the cats are out and about outside it's easy for them to get reinfested. Dog fleas are easy to deal with and don't bite humans but bloody catcfleas do! I'm not sure the frontline will work as my mum's done it on the cat a few times in the past couple of months but to no avail. My dog's never succumbed to them before so either she really is getting old or these are superfleas.

Last night I was woken at half 2 by some woman catawailing drunkenly outside my bedroom window only to be kept awake for ages after by the sodding exchange box. Getting another migraine too and have to do a few hours work today to make up for Friday.

DH and Byron are off to the park then the shops while I wallow in self pity.

Hope everyone else is doing better today!


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids if you've had it you'll be fine as you'll have natural immunity.


----------



## mamadonna

peanut yu can get pest control in 2 fumigate your house that'll really help


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> hmmm mixed reviews on whether theres such thing as a cat flea or a dog flea just find it weird though cos does that mean there are rabbit fleas and badger fleas (thats a hell of a lot of flea types lol)
> 
> My youngest niece has chicken pox am i safe to see her - i have had it, anyone know?? Im sure it would be??

As long as you have had chicken pox before you are immune. If you havent - stay away :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Bids if you've had it you'll be fine as you'll have natural immunity.

Morning Peanut - everything seems to be spiralling out of control for you oh dear, as if you dont have enough to deal with!:flower:

Going back to a-ha ...have booked my tickets for Sheffield 23/11/10 yay! OH happy to go with me even though was never a fan. Was going to see them in Manchester but its a Saturday and we would have to find somewhere to stash the kids, the Sheffield event is a tuesday which will be a bit easier. Hope I have a bump to take with me...my faves are also The Sunshine and I love their version of Crying in the Rain. Heard one called Lifelines yesterday which I really liked too. Love his voice and the face aint so bad either...

edit - stepson just crawled out of his pit and is re-heating left over mashed potatoes for brunch. Gross.


----------



## molly85

Hey all,
eugh fleas. molly only carrys them once a year. 
Peanut try and sleep while there out.
dads agreed to take the baby everyother weekend so i can work yay


----------



## molly85

i was put back a week at my early scan


----------



## PeanutBean

Can do any chemical treatment of the house, not with Byron and being pregnant. We won't need it. We got rid of them last time this happened with nothing more than washing a d hoovering - we have an animal dyson which is excellent!

Oh I'd love to see A-Ha Loopy! But I'd like to see them 25 years ago in their hey day.

No sleep, too early in the day. But having put the computer on to work I'm watching X factor under a blanket on the settee.


----------



## molly85

excellent curl up and rest. 
feeling dutifully ill after eatting a huge meal lol.
frontline should get rid of the prob andif u can get one of those plug in zappers for them i dnt think they will affect u or byron


----------



## PeanutBean

Well she'll not be staying with my parents again til next summer at the earliest so as long as the frontline is effective we won't have a problem again for ages at least. :D

What did you eat for lunch? My nausea has definitely improved. Seems to be at the expense of the headache relief I had last pregnancy but better the devil you know! Gonna wait for DH to have lunch. Really want to eat something new and different but have no ideas. Lol


----------



## molly85

um it was minted lamb chop and kebab. baked potatos done in microwave cauliflower cheese and runner beans. A bit much for breaky but i wanted it yesterday but fell asleep first


----------



## gilz82

I just had the worst trip round asda ever I think! Couldn't pick anything at all to eat ended buying cleaning stuff for the house, stuff for OH to take for lunch tomorrow and then stood and cried in the frozen veg aisle. 

I'm officially a loony today :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Gilz, u def sound PG lol.
Justrealising i feel pants as my boss has given me a cold


----------



## gilz82

I know Molly thank gawd there's an explanation for it. I'm not really a super emotional person so you can imagine how uncomfortable the whole crying in supermarket experience was for me. Thankfuly it was reasonable quiet cos it's Sunday. 

Hope your cold isn't too bad :hugs: everyone in my office had it last week, I rather avoid it if I could.


----------



## molly85

i have been clear all week one short meeting and he passes on his germs eugh. \i dnt think i can have anything either


----------



## PeanutBean

Boo to a cold!

Poor Gilz, what did you cry about? I just looked at the blue sky and welled up that I'm in pyjamas on my bed having a migraine instead of a day out with my family.


----------



## gilz82

Didn't cry at anything in particular Peanut more just at my complete food indecision. So glad my OH is golfing this morning and wasn't with me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I finally showered and my head is absolutely pounding. DH is finally home so hopefully we can have lunch soon. And tea. Might all help. Hope this easing of nausea (only easing) and permanent migraine isn't a bad sign. Bring on Friday.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I take your crying in the supermarket and raise you with crying over an egg sandwich inedible because the fresh bread is too soft. Migraine's naturally 100 times worse for crying. Why does being pregnant have to be so unbearably awful?


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut hon I'm sorry you are having a rubbish day :hugs: Just try to think of how worth it all the sickness and headaches/migraine will be when you have your baby in 6 months.


----------



## Bids

well i feel crap today same as you lot really...

DH just came back from going to pick something up from his mum & dads only to get rammed in the passenger side on a roundabout by a 4x4 mercedes :( glad i wasnt in the car obviously as i could have been seriously injured nevermind the baby 

The cars a write off but worse thing is cars arent just cars to us, were massive car enthusiasts it was a escort rs turbo 1989 :( so totally devastated and had to just except a £1000 cash off the bloke and not go through the insurance!!! Argh we could really do without this at the moment!!!

oh i didnt know you'd had an early scan molly so hopefully you'll get put forward again then :) fingers crossed!!! 

well once i get this week out the way i'll be seeing the mw yay.... bless ya gilz for crying in the supermarket, i have that problem too of not knowing what i want so i buy more stuff than i need or should lol 

really dont want to go to work tomorrow though!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids why didn't you go through insurance? I don't understand. Sorry you're feeling crap too but glad you weren't in the car!
My migraine is finally beginning to lift. Just in time fir a hard week at work. The whole weekend has been awful from start to finish. DH and I only get every other weekend together as it is which makes me extra bitter but then every one has been awful for ages now so it makes no difference. They went for a lovely walk with the dog in the sun. I stayed in bed and failed to sleep because Byron stole my sleepy time screaming in my face while DH bathed the dog. Need to take me some holiday!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Bids honey I feel your pain we're car nuts too. I just told my OH and he asked if your DH cried, mine really would have stood in the roundabout and cried.


----------



## Bids

Peanut the car would have been written off which means they'd take the car and then we'd have to buy it back, we didnt want to part with the car plus we would have only got about £750 through the insurance this way we can rebuild the car and have a good amount to put towards doing this (DH does car repair for a living) just a shame cos it was all original :(

Gilz he sat in the car and just shook his head at the bloke - he guy was doing about 30mph towards the roundabout/when he hit him so think he was in shock too, we both cried when he got back and showed me - totally gutted :cry: least DH is ok and i wasnt there thats the main thing

Looks worse in real life - it actually blew all the windows out luckily DH isnt cut to bits and on a plus side it wasnt his proper baby as he has a black one too lol

hope you feel better peanut i hate migraines :nope:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see. :( My last car looked similar courtesy of a pickup truck but I was glad to be rid of it.


----------



## molly85

aww jeez i hate car accidents to many bad memorys.glad your all ok and hethey gacve u a nice cheque to fix it just sad it happened at all. 
just had curry that will be my last decent meal for a week taste buds are going with cold and got that watery taste in my thought.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Why do midwifes have to be so frustrating?? When i had my booking app last week the MW said if you don't get an appointment for your 12 week scan when you are back at the EPAU just call us and we'll get it done and posted out to you.

So at EPAU they said oh we'll leave the scan appointment to your MW to sort. Phoned the midwife office and got a different mw, she told me i know have to make another appointment to actually see the mw so that she can refer me for the scan.

That means i'm going to miss almost another full day of work as i stay 35 miles away from work and they only do mw appointments between 11am and 1pm.

All of this is before i've even started having hospital appointments with the consultant. My work are going to hate me :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

But you are getting the time off for appointments paid right?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i will be Peanut but it is putting added strain onto me and my job.

We've just had a huge departmental reshuffle and the new head of fundraising is a :witch: i'm already getting grief about making sure i make up the time that i'm off.

I don't have a problem with that, but don't know at what point i'm supposed to find the time to do that.


----------



## PeanutBean

You don't have to make up any of the time for antenatal care! That's totally illegal! As long as they are aware of the appointments you are entitled to take the time out of work including traveling. Better direct her to direct.gov. :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Really i don't have to make the time up? I totally didn't know that :dohh:

Think i maybe should have a look at the direct gov website too :blush:

Thanks Peanut :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

You really don't, not for any antenatal care, even swimming or yoga classes or whatever though your boss might want proof that's it recommended from your MW as they are already being a bit arsey! Grr, these employers make me so cross. It's your basic statutory rights.


----------



## molly85

here here i love my job as its care based ill ask to switch shifts but they will give me the time no probs. 
my great aunt broke her hip last night and my good neighbours dog was run over this am and is seriously ill so we now have her other giant spaniel in our tiny house with mols


----------



## loopylollipop

Afternoon ladies,

home for lunch what a novelty...

Gilz you are entitled to time off for antenatal care by law :thumbup: - your boss should know this. Some just take to p*%$ and hope by bullying they get away with it.

The week of the scan has dawned ....arghhhh...feeling ok about it today. Dont know how I will be on Wednesday night. No more spotting thankfully.

Had lovely left over beef casserole for lunch today. Didnt realise I was such a good cook :haha: ..ahhh the joys wacko:) of no ms...


----------



## molly85

yay no ms


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> yay no ms

do you not have any either molly?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm almost in Liverpool. Sciatica giving me real hell plus nausea, need lunch! Also got some aches which I hope if just from the exertion of hurrying for the train. Got lads more walking yet too. Boo.


----------



## molly85

nope  im a freak of nature. jeez we have 2 dogs lieing by front and back door and they're not happy with each other lol


----------



## molly85

jeeez peanut i dnt do running lol


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> home for lunch what a novelty...
> 
> Gilz you are entitled to time off for antenatal care by law :thumbup: - your boss should know this. Some just take to p*%$ and hope by bullying they get away with it.
> 
> The week of the scan has dawned ....arghhhh...feeling ok about it today. Dont know how I will be on Wednesday night. No more spotting thankfully.
> 
> Had lovely left over beef casserole for lunch today. Didnt realise I was such a good cook :haha: ..ahhh the joys wacko:) of no ms...

I'm sure everything will be fine Loopy come thursdays scan. Your bleeding has all calmed down etc, so maybe it was just something similar to what caused my bleeding.

Just think you'll get to see your little bean on thursday and then it'll hardly be any time at all until your 12 week scan :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Bids so sorry about your car,thank god dh was ok though.
Loopy Hope the days fly by,what times your scan at?
Have you a scan this wk too peanut??
Alls good here,had great wk end with family and friends for lo birthday!Finally told them all so its great to have it out in the open.Wasn't gonna go as far as posting on facebook just yet,but my sil did which I was a bit annoyed about,I hadn't even told some of my close friends yet a few of them were a bit annoyed that they ended up hearing on facebook,and not even from me!Was planning on ringing or visiting all my good friends to break the news,but unfortunately facebook beat me to it!!
So i'm slightly fuming today!

Anyway,feel a bit crappy today,Shay has chest infection and had to go docs on fri for anti biotic,think i'm getting it,i've sore throat and i'm all caught up in my chest.Hate getting these things when preg and I can't take drugs!!
Anyone know any natural remedies besides honey and lemon?


----------



## molly85

I got told stem for my coldif I was congested, you can get menthol to go in it.sadly it doesn't give you back the energy or anything else


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Hi girls!
> Bids so sorry about your car,thank god dh was ok though.
> Loopy Hope the days fly by,what times your scan at?
> Have you a scan this wk too peanut??
> Alls good here,had great wk end with family and friends for lo birthday!Finally told them all so its great to have it out in the open.Wasn't gonna go as far as posting on facebook just yet,but my sil did which I was a bit annoyed about,I hadn't even told some of my close friends yet a few of them were a bit annoyed that they ended up hearing on facebook,and not even from me!Was planning on ringing or visiting all my good friends to break the news,but unfortunately facebook beat me to it!!
> So i'm slightly fuming today!
> 
> Anyway,feel a bit crappy today,Shay has chest infection and had to go docs on fri for anti biotic,think i'm getting it,i've sore throat and i'm all caught up in my chest.Hate getting these things when preg and I can't take drugs!!
> Anyone know any natural remedies besides honey and lemon?

Scan at 0900 - but on EPAU so hell anytime goes. Hoping I am first appointment so doesnt matter if they run late - in and outta the door with hopefully a big beaming smile on mine and OH face :thumbup:

sorry you are poorly, had this for about 2 weeks took ages to shift. Managed to avoid needing antibiotics. Lots of tlc and rest. Take care with alot of over the counter remedies for coughs/colds have caffeine in them.

Bids, so lucky you were not in the car, and DH is ok. Wow looks pretty bad. Are you guys going to repair it? Bum. Am lucky I dont give two hoots about my/our cars. As long as my heated seat works in winter for my back I dont care (didnt even know it had them in when I bought it - major bonus when I experimented with the knobs!)

Peanut, hope your lunch stayed where it was supposed to and the train ride back wasnt too tortuous.


----------



## molly85

I'v gone off cookies and cream ice cream!!!!!!


----------



## Bids

Thanks Vbaby and Lolli yeah main thing is DH is ok - yeah think we're going to repair the car as we cant bare to part with it!!! :( 

bet you cant wait for the scan lolli although your nervous im sure it'll be fine hun ;) 

Vbaby thats really annoying on the facebook front :( bet your not impressed!!! 

well another day down which means only a week til mw app yay lol have hardly any symptoms lately though so kinda worrying grrrrr....


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly not running, dashing. I can't run when not pregnant!

On final train towards the boy now. Lunch was late and disappointing. Feeling sick but got some pancakes at home to warm up and have with lashings of lemon and sugar.

Yes my scan is Friday at half 3. Checked today and we're fine taking Byron and they should be able to give me my bounty pack - hooray! Just hoping there's a healthy plum in there.

Good luck with yours loopy. It's great the bleeding has stopped. Fingers crossed all is well. Only one more week in first tri for me. Can't wait til we're all safely through that boundary!

DH works late tonight so long night for me then early start tomorrow for another training day. Looking forward to it just so long as I can physically manage the start!

Wish I could announce. All being well we will on Friday. Rubbish to have the announcement stolen though, I'd be livid!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Bids don't think that. My symptoms come and go a bit, one day I feel super pukey other days not so much.


----------



## Bids

awww peanut out of the first tri already - wish we could catch you up haha but we'll all get there eventually!!! 

i know gilz but having not seen bean yet i keep thinking bad thoughts as you do :( still have sore (.)(.) and get up in night but apart from that today i just feel like me?!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> awww peanut out of the first tri already - wish we could catch you up haha but we'll all get there eventually!!!
> 
> i know gilz but having not seen bean yet i keep thinking bad thoughts as you do :( still have sore (.)(.) and get up in night but apart from that today i just feel like me?!!

I know how you feel Bids feels a bit unreal when you are not overwhelmed by symptoms.

This last week have been getting lots of stretchy-type lower abdo pains which I am taking as a good sign - hope it means my uterus is doing some growing!

Do you have to see your MW Bids before you get referred for a scan? Lost track of what it is like to have a 'normal' pregnancy!


----------



## gilz82

Well I've had my booking appointment with the mw and I need to go back next Wednesday to get my scan referral sorted cos they wouldn't get send it out in the post. 

I'm just watching that Special Deliveries on BBC iplayer, oh wow giving birth looks scary!!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Well I've had my booking appointment with the mw and I need to go back next Wednesday to get my scan referral sorted cos they wouldn't get send it out in the post.
> 
> I'm just watching that Special Deliveries on BBC iplayer, oh wow giving birth looks scary!!

oooohhhh gonna check that out now!

God the NHS is shit sometimes. Makes me mad. What a waste of your day. At least it gets you away from your witchey boss though! x


----------



## gilz82

Oh my line manager is fab but the head of department is a witch so you're right I should be glad of the time off. 

I just feel like it's a waste of everyones time I'm bound to be there for all of five minutes. 

I'm just a little worried I don't have a consultant appointment yet, I've not had any kidney function bloods taken or bloods to check how my anaemia is doing.


----------



## Bids

yeah lolli i have to see the mw on the 19th and then hoping she'll phone and book me in for my scan there and then but knowing my luck i'll have to wait to get it in the post or something :( im seriously close to booking a private scan for this weekend or next as its driving me mad lol

Gilz i dunno how you can watch the labour things im waaay too scared, i'll just live in denial until the time comes lol 

mmmm fizzy cherry cola bottles :D


----------



## loopylollipop

Hahaha just watched an episode and blubbed at every birth:rofl:

am hoping mine will progress like a second birth but given its 15 years since last one think my body will have forgotten its ever done it before...well everything has stretched once already gotta be a good thing :blush:


----------



## gilz82

I used to watch that One born every minute on channel 4 and I found it really interesting so thought I'd give Special Deliveries a go. 

To be honest the pain part of labour doesn't worry me half as much as the fear that I'll just go on like a nutter. I'm pretty quiet and laid back so I think I'll terrify my OH if I'm one of those screamer ladies deep down inside :dohh:

Oh I could eat sour cherries out of Haribo Tangfastics!!

Oh loopy me too was sitting on the sofa sobbing.


----------



## Bids

im crying at eastenders instead lol 

im not worried about the pain but the embarrassement of it all thats my main concern!!! ive told DH he will be staying at the top of the bed with me and he's quite happy with that lol

mmmmm haribo - im a sweetaholic always have been!!! not bothered about chocolate but sweets there my weakness....


----------



## gilz82

That's funny Bids before we even started TTC I told my OH his role in labour would be completely confined to the top of the bed. 

He can look once the baby is out, cut the cord etc but not while it's coming out. Gawd I don't want to see that and it's my bits.


----------



## loopylollipop

Haha me neither! This is my OH's 3rd :baby: so he has been through this more than I have. I dont want him seeing me push a watermelon out either, planning to be on all fours in a birth pool so I am all hidden :haha::blush:

I cried at every delivery I ever did as a med student, I loved it so much. It was so lovely seeing the parents faces when they first saw their :baby: ahhh makes me melt

used to love One Born Every Minute too x


----------



## Bids

haha me too ive always said that and he's always said thats fine, my mum however disagrees and says i wont care - i keep assuring her that i will lol i know i will....

im pretty sure my DH would be sick anyway hahaha, im scared but im sure its worth it!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I cared a bit at first. Getting out the pool in a tankini top in front of my mum and strangers was weird but I was in too much pain to register much. By the time of the birth I was just too desperate to care about anything except it all being over. It's funny. I was at my sister's first labour, my first nephew. She had a bad time, 16 hours (nothing on me in the end!) and it's just so intense for so long and then suddenly it's over. My mum arrived back at the hospital (having left when I had the epi) about 10 mins after it was all over. I was stitched, everyone had gone, DH was asleep in a chair and I was just holding Byron close. So peaceful after so many hours of trauma. My mum's face as she walked in not knowing I'd given birth was something I'll never forget.

Gonna go cry at births too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Or not. Was it not BBC?


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Or not. Was it not BBC?

yeah it is BBC iplayer. I just typed in special deliveries in top right hand search box, have watched three now! OH keeps going past tutting...


----------



## PeanutBean

Why isn't it finding it on my search? Grr. Will try again...


----------



## PeanutBean

It won't stupid show on my phone! Googled to get to some BBC player embedded in website that doesn't play as no doubt requires flash but on the iplayer site it's not there.


----------



## PeanutBean

Only 2 hours left so no births for me. :(


----------



## molly85

POTATO AND GRAVY at 11pm at night noooo i'm not pg


----------



## gilz82

Morning guys how's everyone today?

I feel totally crap. Not to sound like a glutton for punishment but i actually wish i could be sick as this nausea is driving me nuts :loopy:

Up until now, eating little bits often was helping keep it at bay, but now even my ginger biscuits aren't helping.

Made worse by the fact my cm was pale pink when i wiped this morning, i so hope this isn't the begining of more bleeding!!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Morning guys how's everyone today?
> 
> I feel totally crap. Not to sound like a glutton for punishment but i actually wish i could be sick as this nausea is driving me nuts :loopy:
> 
> Up until now, eating little bits often was helping keep it at bay, but now even my ginger biscuits aren't helping.
> 
> Made worse by the fact my cm was pale pink when i wiped this morning, i so hope this isn't the begining of more bleeding!!


Morning Gilz, poor you. I was like that with DS, nausea and heartburn for full 9 months but never vomited. Eating helped as did lashings of gaviscon.

Read on a Clinical Evidence website (reviewed research) that if bleeding but still suffering from ms then odds of mc reduced by 30%. So there is something in this symptoms thing.

(.)(.) more sore, OH bumped them a couple of times yesterday and ouch, noticed more uncomfortable whilst trying to sleep too. Also tired like crazy, not productive at all and tons of stuff to do but cant be bothered. Going to fail my first year training if not careful! Certainly exams may be put back, will never get anywhere at this rate!

Odd brown staining of cm, less stressed now as doesnt seem to come to much. Also feeling slightly more pregnant, lots of headaches and sciatica returning and some stretchy pains. Hoping this is good. Cant wait to have scan and at least know one way or the other.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!
Im back, trouble returns!:haha:

My sister went back this morning, so life continues as normal now, i didnt tell her in the end, am still going to wait for this last nuchal scan on sunday, i'll be 13+3 weeks, how good am i waiting that long before telling anyone! lol.

Been retching and gagging a bit in the last few days, just mornings,never feel sick with it though. Still wondering when my appitite might return to its full glory.

Had lots of aches and stretching twinges recently, but more in my stomach than the normal uterus area, plus ive slept right through 2 nights, needing a wee doesnt give me gut ache anymore, so im assuming :baby: is trying to pop further up.

I have my 2nd MW appointment tomorrow, she wants to take bloods, fill in my papers and said she cant promise anything but she will give listening out for the heartbeat a go.

I'll have to catch up with the goss on here now.


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow madcat I am impressed. I first blurted it out at 3+5!!


----------



## madcatwoman

funny init, at 1st i wanted to blab it from the rooftops, im looking forward to telling friends, bit id be quite happy to wait longer before telling family!. Maybe its because im not close to family, i dont know!


----------



## molly85

lol I couldn't keep it in to excited lol.
Def got to much PMA. Had my thyroid bloods taken yesterdayso Ob will look at results thursday.


----------



## vbaby3

Aftnoon ladies!
Gilz,hope thats not the beginning of more bleeding for you.:hugs:I'm still getting my spotting so starting to think it might just be a regular thing for my pregnancy and to get used to it.

I was also bawling watching eastenders last night!and I cry everytime I watch them birth programmes on discovery home and health!!

Any ladies who haven't given birth before...EPIDURAL IS THE WAY FORWARD!!!!!
You can literally lie there for hrs havin the crack and not feel anything!Had 1 for my 1st and it was sooo long was really great to have some relief for a few hrs!There was no time with 2nd,dh even missed it,they sent him home saying they'd call if it looked like anything was gonna happen,He missed the birth by less than 5 mins,I did it all on my own!!:cry::cry:so all 2nd time mams yous can look forward to a much quicker labour.My 1st was the guts of 2 days,my 2nd was only about 3 hrs,2 pushes and he was out!!
Hoping baba 3 is nice and quick too.As regards dh watching Baby coming out I really did not give a crap who was there looking.I just wanted it out!
dh doesn't seem scarred by the experience,but did say he nearly fainted when he looked and saw shays wee head out,but his body was still in!!!

All you can do to get through it is to keep telling yourself you'll be holding your baby in your arms soon and all the pain will be gone,and that moment when you 1st hold your baby is sooooo special and emotional,I'm welling up now thinking of it,can't wait to feel it again:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh the thought of an epidural terrifies me more than the giving birth bit.

I'm so needle phobic i usually pass out just getting bloods taken :blush:, there's no way i could sit still while they stick a needle in my back.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Oh the thought of an epidural terrifies me more than the giving birth bit.
> 
> I'm so needle phobic i usually pass out just getting bloods taken :blush:, there's no way i could sit still while they stick a needle in my back.

I felt the same,and used to switch the channel over if they were doing epidurals on tv,but at that moment when they asked me did I want it I didn't think twice about getting it!
I did feel it,but it was totally worth it,and 99%of girls I know who've had it say they didn't feel a thing.
Would love to do nxt birth without epidural like When Oran was born,only because recovery was so much quicker.But everyone seems to be saying 3rd births can be funny,so don't really know what to expect!


----------



## gilz82

That makes sense vbaby, i suppose it's easy to plan for labour but until you actually get there, there's no knowing what you'll want to do.

Do any of you girls feel like time has slowed down again?? I'm trying to break my pregnancy down into sensible lumps of time, like it's 10 weeks to christmas and then 8 weeks to my birthday and then 11 weeks to the baby etc etc but i honestly feel like the days are dragging past.

Does it get better in 2nd tri all you girls having second or third babies?


----------



## loopylollipop

the last month has gone soooooo slow its been painful. Was hoping things would go quicker once my scan is done but you have has yours and its still going slow so maybe there is no hope!! Heard 2nd tri goes alot quicker. Plus you get an nice little bump. I have one sat here now but it is due to the massive lunch and pudding I have just eaten!! Was soooo hungry...

My ds was so long ago now, and I was so much younger then that I just bumpled my way along oblivious of any concerns, all went swimmingly. I enjoyed my whole pregnancy thoroughly x how times change :growlmad:

Oh and my epidural was AMAZING! Was sat doing a crossword and they said I could push...ok then! The downside is there is more chance of assisted delivery (Ventouse, forceps) as you cant feel to push very well. I ended up with ventouse but was all ok x


----------



## gilz82

It might be different for you though Loopy cos you've been waiting for your scan for so long.

Once you've been on thursday and everything is fine maybe time will start going a bit quicker for you.


----------



## vbaby3

I think once you get over 1st tri it starts to speed up a bit.I think we all spend so much time worrying that time just drags.By 2nd tri we'll all be more relaxed and I don't think the pregnancy will be on our minds quite so constantly!
Plus our timing is great.All the excitement for xmas will be starting soon and we'll all be busy shopping and getting stuff sorted we won't be thinking about it so much either.
I'll be 23wks at xmas,so over half way there!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> It might be different for you though Loopy cos you've been waiting for your scan for so long.
> 
> Once you've been on thursday and everything is fine maybe time will start going a bit quicker for you.

I hope so...feel like life doesnt exist past 0900 14/10/10. Even felt bad making a hair appointment wondering what state I will be in. Got a grip and thought well carry on as if everything is going to be ok.


----------



## gilz82

You just need to try to stay positive Loopy, you've not had any more major bleeding or pain etc, so hopefully it was just your wee bean getting all snuggled in properly :hugs:

But i do know how much easier said that is than done...


----------



## Bids

last thing i'll do is have an epidural, in fact no not last i WONT have one im sure!! I had an epidural for my back and it was the most vile injection ive ever had also the way it made me feel was absoultley horrible - it felt so weird and it hurt too definite no for me (perhaps it was weird cos i wasnt in labour)?? plus i know the chance is really really slim but you can get paralysed from it!!

i feel like now 8 weeks is here it is speeding up a teeny tiny bit lol but i just want to be 20 weeks so roll on new years eve - like madcat i wanted to shout it from the rooftops but now i feel comfortable with people not knowing for some weird reason lol and i wont be announcing on FB for quite a while yet maybe even 24 weeks?! am looking forward to telling close family though :)

still feel ok today - i keep feeling sick when i get up in the night to go for a wee and then cant get back to sleep its well annoying but apart from that??

goodluck for thursday lolli everything will be fine....


----------



## madcatwoman

My DH thinks i should think about a water birth!, thats his latest gem, from the book he is reading. i will think about it, im not sure what i want at the moment though!


----------



## gilz82

There were a couple of water births in that special deliveries program i watched last night, not greatly sure whether it appeals to me or not.

My friend had a bed birth for her first and tore really badly and needed loads of stitches. She had her second in a birthing pool and didn't have a single tear or stitch.

My OH would hate it though, you know how your fingers go wrinkly when you've been in the bath or the pool for a while well my OH hates that, not really sure what that's all about but i can just imagine him not wanting to hold my wrinkly hand while i tried to give birth to the baby!!


----------



## Bids

i quite liked the thought of it but after watching cherrys got a baby or whatever it was called and they said you have a sieve i thought ermmm no thanks lol but i might change my mind but think i'll just go normal?!! 

I havent looked into any of that yet to be honest dont know the first thing about any of it lol!!

LMFAO gilz about the fingers thats well funny!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Love the thought of you OH gripping your prune-like finger Gilz :rofl::rofl:

I quite fancy the waterbirth thing, I am a real waterbaby and spend hours bobbing around in my bath. Use it to ease my back pain, stress and just about anything else. Find it so soothing.

I also had a epidural (for baby) and an epidural (for spinal problems) and they were completely different and the one for baby hurt alot less. In fact dont remember any pain just a bit of pushing. The spinal one was excruciating and I made them stop in the end I was in so much pain. Was having contractions when they put my baby one in and that certainly distracts you! You mind in focusing on the big pains round the front!

It is all so individual. Also depends on how babe is laid. I know real wussy girls who have popped theirs out like shelling a pea, and other tough nuts who have ended up with everything. Think you just have to see how things go, it is often so different to what you expect and they keep throwing you curve balls!

But yes, my plan is waterbirth. In hospital, so if I slip a disc again will stand a chance of being able to walk again!

on a twelve hour shift again, sat in room above car park watching everyone go home:growlmad:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> You just need to try to stay positive Loopy, you've not had any more major bleeding or pain etc, so hopefully it was just your wee bean getting all snuggled in properly :hugs:
> 
> But i do know how much easier said that is than done...

Am hoping it was all the :sex: we seemed to struggle getting out of ttc mode! :blush: fingers and toes crossed


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> Love the thought of you OH gripping your prune-like finger Gilz :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I quite fancy the waterbirth thing, I am a real waterbaby and spend hours bobbing around in my bath. Use it to ease my back pain, stress and just about anything else. Find it so soothing.
> 
> I also had a epidural (for baby) and an epidural (for spinal problems) and they were completely different and the one for baby hurt alot less. In fact dont remember any pain just a bit of pushing. The spinal one was excruciating and I made them stop in the end I was in so much pain. Was having contractions when they put my baby one in and that certainly distracts you! You mind in focusing on the big pains round the front!
> 
> It is all so individual. Also depends on how babe is laid. I know real wussy girls who have popped theirs out like shelling a pea, and other tough nuts who have ended up with everything. Think you just have to see how things go, it is often so different to what you expect and they keep throwing you curve balls!
> 
> But yes, my plan is waterbirth. In hospital, so if I slip a disc again will stand a chance of being able to walk again!
> 
> on a twelve hour shift again, sat in room above car park watching everyone go home:growlmad:

Im a real water baby too, i spend hours bobbing around in the tub like you, well, i did when i could have the bathwater as hot as i liked that is. My DH is used to seeing a prune emerge from the bathroom!
The only thing that bothers me with a water birth is the chance that you could do a No2, it must be so much more embarassing in water i would think!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat you might do a no.2 wherever you give birth! I really want my waterbirth this time and no epidural ever again for me for sure. What a mistake!

Hugs to spotty ladies, glad you have symptoms to give you comfort. I've a good feeling about you all though.

Today I've been training so not been on. Woke up with yet another migraine starting - so much for no migraines during pregnancy! - but managed to work it away which means I'll probably be bedridden tomorrow. Got lots of aches at the moment which I hope is a good sign. Counting the hours til my scan...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat you might do a no.2 wherever you give birth! I really want my waterbirth this time and no epidural ever again for me for sure. What a mistake!
> 
> Hugs to spotty ladies, glad you have symptoms to give you comfort. I've a good feeling about you all though.
> 
> Today I've been training so not been on. Woke up with yet another migraine starting - so much for no migraines during pregnancy! - but managed to work it away which means I'll probably be bedridden tomorrow. Got lots of aches at the moment which I hope is a good sign. Counting the hours til my scan...

hey i have loads of aches too, they seem to range from my uterus area right to around my belly in this last week, with the odd twinge thrown in, and currently slight back ache too. things are on the move i guess.

Yeh, i know you can do a No2 where ever you are, for some reason the thought of it sounds a bit worse in water!lol


----------



## PeanutBean

My MW thought it was quick and easy to scoop out with no-one noticing! Lol. My boobs are killing me too, even more!


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Madcat you might do a no.2 wherever you give birth! I really want my waterbirth this time and no epidural ever again for me for sure. What a mistake!
> 
> Hugs to spotty ladies, glad you have symptoms to give you comfort. I've a good feeling about you all though.
> 
> Today I've been training so not been on. Woke up with yet another migraine starting - so much for no migraines during pregnancy! - but managed to work it away which means I'll probably be bedridden tomorrow. Got lots of aches at the moment which I hope is a good sign. Counting the hours til my scan...
> 
> hey i have loads of aches too, they seem to range from my uterus area right to around my belly in this last week, with the odd twinge thrown in, and currently slight back ache too. things are on the move i guess.
> 
> Yeh, i know you can do a No2 where ever you are, for some reason the thought of it sounds a bit worse in water!lolClick to expand...


I think its easier to cope with in water - no smell and quickly scooped before you ever know it. My OH would GO TO TOWN on that one, would never live it down. He is such a child when it comes to bottom things...


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat you might do a no.2 wherever you give birth! I really want my waterbirth this time and no epidural ever again for me for sure. What a mistake!
> 
> Hugs to spotty ladies, glad you have symptoms to give you comfort. I've a good feeling about you all though.
> 
> Today I've been training so not been on. Woke up with yet another migraine starting - so much for no migraines during pregnancy! - but managed to work it away which means I'll probably be bedridden tomorrow. Got lots of aches at the moment which I hope is a good sign. Counting the hours til my scan...

Do you have much options for waterbirth in your areas? Looks like only one pool in each of my nearby hospitals. If someone is in it - tough :growlmad: Would be awful if you had your heart set on it and someone was hogging it. Mind you, no-one would get me out once in there!

Sorry about the migraines Peanut how awful. I have been suffering with frequent headaches which are persistant if I dont take anything. Luckily not full blown migraines, my mum suffered with them for years truely terrible.


----------



## gilz82

Oh i miss baths i've not been bothering since getting pregnant cos i like them really hot.

That's funny loopy my OH also thinks it's greatly amusing about the whole might poop thing. 

Right now I honestly think I'd die of embarrassment but come labour time I don't think I'll care at all. Still would rather not do it though :blush:

Peanut hope you are feeling better soon is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh i miss baths i've not been bothering since getting pregnant cos i like them really hot.
> 
> That's funny loopy my OH also thinks it's greatly amusing about the whole might poop thing.
> 
> Right now I honestly think I'd die of embarrassment but come labour time I don't think I'll care at all. Still would rather not do it though :blush:
> 
> Peanut hope you are feeling better soon is your scan tomorrow?

Sounds like we all love our hot baths. I used to come out like a boiled lobster. OH would get in after me sometimes but would have to wait an hour or two and would cope. 

Oooh yes Peanut was all wrapped up in myself - yours is tomorrow!! Cant wait to see baby nut :flower::flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes i used to cook myself in the bath!, read in there for an hour or so, and top it up with hot when it started getting cool(or warm), baths arent what they used to be these days thats for sure!.

Peanutbean, my boobs are alot less sore now y'know!.

Yes my OH is such a child too, he would find a No2 escaping hilarious and i too would never live it down, so childish!


----------



## gilz82

It's quite bizarre isn't it, there's the whole wonderful process of child birth and men manage to focus on the pooping bit!!

I don't think the options for water births in my area are that good. My friend wasn't able to have one recently because there was already a girl in the one birthing pool.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol i'm counting the hours til Friday! You're up first Loopy.

Water birthing is excellent here. The team have a bunch of pools for home births and there are two pools at the hospital and then a birthing centre but that miles and miles away so I wouldn't go there. I had no problem getting a pool room when I went in last time.

The migraines are a killer, wish I could take ibuprofen. :( My nausea is back at full speed again as well! :dohh:


----------



## Bids

the hospital im hoping i can go to ''apparently'' has 4/5 pools so i think its quite good as its only a small hospital - only problem is if anything gets complicated you have to be moved to the bigger hospital?! but im going to try and go there and hope that everythings ok!!

I have IBS so seriously worry about the poo thing :( it all just seems so undignified lol but im sure its not too bad (well i hope its not)!! im even going to try and hang round at home etc when im in labour so that i can try and go before i go haha chances are slim but hey im a positive thinker!!!

looking forward to seeing your scans ladies :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh the migraine I woke with but managed to work away is coming back so I'm retreating to a book and early night. DH got me a load of rise scented things from body shop at the weekend after I became addicted to a drawer sachet I had. Just out some of the lotion sample on my hand and it's divine. Getting a surprising amount of relief from delicious floral smells. Night ladies!


----------



## molly85

OMG I feel so bad have still risked a few hot baths or they are pointless. 
I don't fancy a full epidural as u can'tt walk for 12 hours or pee etc not knock me, out get me high or get on with it will be my motto. 
My hope is have matt or atleast a midwife there and it all go smotthly i don't care where or when.

Eughg matt made me pasta its my 1 gag food


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Well i'm not having a good start to the day. Bleeding is back, it's different though it's really watery which i don't imagine can be a good thing. Also there were a couple of clots/blobs in it.

Phoned the EPAS but don't know what's going on with them today as they said they'd phone me back. That's never happened before, so hopefully they do phone soon cos i'm starting to panic again!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh you must be sick of all this bleeding now, and wonder why youre getting it so often on and off. what a worry, theres so many reasons for what it could be though, not always the 1st negative one you would think of.

Well, i managed to get through my 3rd night without getting up for a wee, i still feel the urge, but its not giving me gut ache like it used to, i went when my DH left for work at 5.30, thats good going!

I have my MW appointment today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Sorry I havent been around for a few days :( work has been mental and I have been so tired of an eve I have just crashed out :dohh: on a plus note my MS has started to turn a corner :wohoo: still present but so much better :thumbup:

gilz I am so sorry you are still having this on and off bleeding and I hope EPAU gets back to you real soon and calls you in for a scan today :hugs:

I should be cleaning my kitchen and room but am sat here with no motivation instead :wacko:

I have caught up on about 20 pages since I was last around ladies has taken me 1/2 half :lol:

I hope its true what they say that having a 2nd baby is quicker and like shelling a pea.....cause I dont think I can do 5days of labour again :loopy:

Its Oliver 5th Birthday tomorrow and he has a party planned for saturday :wohoo: we will be announcing our pregnancy to all of our friends on saturday and think we may shock a few people :wacko:

How is everyone today?

GL with the MW app madcat!


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm back EPAS didn't want to see me, they wanted me to go home from work and go to bed and see if the bleeding gets worse or not. 

They are going to scan me in a fortnight and if everything is ok my booking scan will be a fortnight after that. Seems so long to wait. 

Anyhoo hope your mw appointment goes well Madcat and glad you're feeling a bit better Madly :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

fat lot of use they sounded for you, havent done anything to put your mind at rest have they?.

Will do MW update this afternoon, the appointment is at 12:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Nope not greatly useful but i couldn't really argue with them. If the bleeding gets much worse suppose I can phone back.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz :hugs: I guess if they've already scanned you and seen where you were bleeding and that the baby is ok then there's not really much else they can do. Most likely the scan will show that everything is ok and it's the same source of bleeding. Did they tell you to expect more? I kept going til 12 weeks with Byron and was just told to expect it and try to not worry.

Madly - glad you're getting over your sickness a bit, that's great news! Feel free to send some none-sick my way! I feel just as bad as ever again. A friend of mine suggested acupuncture for migraines as she's had it and found it really good. If they continue this way I will see the doctor and see if I can get a referral especially as there is no medication I can take while pregnant.

Madcat - when's your appointment?

My computer's going really slow today, think it's my virtual network as I don't usually have a problem. Working from home is such a pain sometimes.


----------



## gilz82

They didn't tell me to anticipate any extra bleeding Peanut so that's why I'm worriesd about bleeding again. 

Will just need to see how things go I suppose, it's frustrating as I was just starting to feel better and think things were getting better.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think the usual source of blood in this situation is from the placenta as it develops. I've heard often (myself included) that there is a pool that sits there and might be reabsorbed or might not in which case there will be more bleeding. Was yours your placenta? I'm really sorry but I forget!


----------



## gilz82

Don't be sorry there are miles of this thread now :blush:

They said the bleeding could have been because of the placenta implanting so maybe it is just more of that. I really hope so.


----------



## madcatwoman

Im back from my MW appointment, a different MW saw me though, a girl about the same age as me. 

She filled in all my notes which took about 40mins, asked a load of health questions, asked me if id brought a sample which i hadnt, luckily i had drunk a pint of water before so i was able to pee on demand(can never usually do this!).

My other MW was going to listen for a heartbeat but this one didnt(hence why i had drunk a pint of water).

I had all my bloods done, there were quite a few, was given a bounty pack (loads to read in that!) and told my next appointment should be on the 4th of november.

That was about it really!!, oh and said i am in what they call a "low risk" catagory


----------



## gilz82

That's sounds pretty much like what I had done at my mw appointment minus the bloods and bounty pack. 

I know I have to get my bloods done at the hospital so at least I know that's not for another 4 weeks.

When do you get you nuchal blood results?


----------



## vbaby3

Oh gilz,god love you.Its so hard on you,can't believe you've to wait 2 wks for a scan.You'd think they could fit you in for a really fast 1,just to see bubs and put your mind at ease,all this stress can't be good:hugs::hugs:
Like a lot of others have said tho there can be a million reasons for bleeding,and to be honest I didn't realize how common it was to bleed until I was spotting myself!Hope these 2 wks fly by so you can see your lil bean again.xx

Loopy,best of luck tomorrow,i'll be thinking of you,please update us when you can.I've everything crossed that you're lil bean is well and happy in there,I'm sure he/she is.The fact you didn't have very big bleed and you're still feeling stretching pains is a great sign.xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Whens your scan peanut?Is it friday?

I'm still feeling pretty rough with this cold/flu thing.Drinking loads of honey and lemon.Anyone know how many paracetamol its ok to take?
I'm holding off and only taking a couple at bedtime,just hate taking anything when preg,but my head is just pounding all day long!!!

Don't be worried about pooing in labour,a lot of the time ladies don't even realise they've done it!I didn't poo when pushing,but don't think I would've cared if I did.Plus at the beginning of both my labours I got a dose of the runs:blush::blush:,so think I was pretty much emptied out!Lots of ladies get diahorrea before or at the start of labour!
Personally don't think I'd be into the water birth,and to be honest any wonderful plans I had for my labours went out the window when I was actually in labour!Just give me drugs,get the baby out fit and healthy,sew me up and send me on my way!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> That's sounds pretty much like what I had done at my mw appointment minus the bloods and bounty pack.
> 
> I know I have to get my bloods done at the hospital so at least I know that's not for another 4 weeks.
> 
> When do you get you nuchal blood results?

well the nuchal bloods were done privately last week, they have the results but told me they use them in conjunction with the nuchal scan to draw up an accurate result, i think with the scan its something like 98% accurate.
I have the nuchal scan this sunday.


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> That's sounds pretty much like what I had done at my mw appointment minus the bloods and bounty pack.
> 
> I know I have to get my bloods done at the hospital so at least I know that's not for another 4 weeks.
> 
> When do you get you nuchal blood results?
> 
> well the nuchal bloods were done privately last week, they have the results but told me they use them in conjunction with the nuchal scan to draw up an accurate result, i think with the scan its something like 98% accurate.
> I have the nuchal scan this sunday.Click to expand...

Oh I see well not long til you'll know and I'm sure eveything will be perfect Madcat


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I am sure it will be more of the same and not something fresh. It seems logical to me that if there is a cause like this then there might be recurrence and the probability of it being something new must be quite slender.

vbaby yep my scan is Friday, 3.30pm.

I'm working hard today! :happydance: But feel so sick, retching as I type. Happy days. :wacko:

Madcat my booking in was the same except they'd run out of bounty packs, hoping I'll get one on Friday. The hospital said they've just had a delivery so should have some in otherwise I guess I'll wit til my 16 week appointment" :dohh: The others can all be ordered online or collected from Boots or wherever but not the pregnancy one. I love the bumf even though half of it goes in the bin! I had a big clearout of my last lot of preg stuff last week.


----------



## gilz82

What is a bounty pack? Do we maybe not get them in Scotland cos I didn't get one at my booking appointment.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> What is a bounty pack? Do we maybe not get them in Scotland cos I didn't get one at my booking appointment.

i didnt get one at my 1st appointment either, its a pack full of pregnancy mags to read, vouchers, leaflets etc etc!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I see maybe I'll get it at my next appointment. Don't actually know when that is though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a look at the bounty website. You can register your pregnancy on there and they send you the vouchers for later packs. They do weekly pregnancy updates for your dates and there's all sorts of freebies on their, vouchers and competitions. It tells you what's in the packs. Normally at the booking in you get the pregnancy pack, then there's another mum-to-be or something at 13 weeks ish, normally given to you at your scan, then another couple at the hospital, an overnight one and a new mum or newborn one. And another a bit later on as well I think. There's a lot of crap in there especially if you don't use softener or disposable nappies but there's also loads of leaflets and important info and some useful freebies.


----------



## madcatwoman

the magazines have quite alot to read in them, ive just been having a flick though, some bathtime reading me thinks. Theres a big A4 magazine/book in there too lots of info (looks quite dated though)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

So sorry Gilz hon they didnt call you in for a scan :( I cant believe you have to wait for two weeks :trouble:

Glad your MW app went well madcat and great you got a bounty pack :) Here in Leeds they are not given out by your MW but at the hospital when you go for your dating scan. I got mine last week and inside there is a voucher for my mum-to-be pack. Emmas diary is generally given by your MW although she never gave me one and I didnt remember to ask :dohh: I have also joined the online huggies club, Hipp baby club, Tescos mother and baby club, Boots mother and baby club and also Mothercare as I will be using products by all of these companies once baby is born :thumbup: I got a lovely little pack from Hipp baby with a pregnancy diary for me to keep a record and a 1st year calendar for LO to keep a track of his/her developments such a lovely little pack :) I have already recieved lots of money off coupons including free changing bag and vouchers for free packs of nappies :) Well worth signing up for :thumbup:

vbaby3 glad you posted about diahorrea at start of labour :blush: I had exactly the same with Oliver. At the start of pregnancy and at the end I had a good olde clearout (SORRY TMI!) and at the start of pregnancy I had the same this time so hopefully I will also clear out as labour starts :)


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly I'm just trying to think positive. If the EPAS were really worried about me I suppose that they get me in sooner.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> So sorry Gilz hon they didnt call you in for a scan :( I cant believe you have to wait for two weeks :trouble:
> 
> Glad your MW app went well madcat and great you got a bounty pack :) Here in Leeds they are not given out by your MW but at the hospital when you go for your dating scan. I got mine last week and inside there is a voucher for my mum-to-be pack. Emmas diary is generally given by your MW although she never gave me one and I didnt remember to ask :dohh: I have also joined the online huggies club, Hipp baby club, Tescos mother and baby club, Boots mother and baby club and also Mothercare as I will be using products by all of these companies once baby is born :thumbup: I got a lovely little pack from Hipp baby with a pregnancy diary for me to keep a record and a 1st year calendar for LO to keep a track of his/her developments such a lovely little pack :) I have already recieved lots of money off coupons including free changing bag and vouchers for free packs of nappies :) Well worth signing up for :thumbup:
> 
> vbaby3 glad you posted about diahorrea at start of labour :blush: I had exactly the same with Oliver. At the start of pregnancy and at the end I had a good olde clearout (SORRY TMI!) and at the start of pregnancy I had the same this time so hopefully I will also clear out as labour starts :)

Have all your vouchers you mentioned come from all the above companies you have joined online with? (&i take it they will still be in date when you intend to use them).Ive just joined tescos so far, had their magazine thru the other day


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Gilz so sorry its happened again. God this is so full of highs and lows, and the waiting is terrible. Feel like my life has been on hold for 3 weeks. As Peanut says it is likely to be the same cause (and they mentioned your ovary before too??). The fact that jellybean coped ok with the last episode is reassuring, there is no reason to think he or she wont this time too. One day you are on top of the world, the next you are on your knees. It so stressful.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Had to stay late to finish some court reports as dont know if I will be going back to work tomorrow after scan. Told them will be back after if ok, and if dont come back its not and likely wont be back for a few days. Might log in to BnB just to see my raspberry in case they take it away from me. Thanks Vbaby for reassurance helps me think a little more positive. I certainly feel like crap this week, have a hideous headache at the moment but dont know if its stress and anxiety too. My bleeding was only light, and brown and did occur after BD. It changed a bit briefly then disappeared. Still sometimes have brownish CM. The problem is with mmc, I had the most innocuous bleed, and that was my only sign. No pain til waiting for theatre the following week and even then was only like mild period cramps. Anyway, less misery and dwelling and more PMA. New :baby:, new hope :thumbup:

Peanut my mum suffered terribly with migraines and acupuncture has virtually cured her. She had them weekly and it knocked her out for days. She got referred on the NHS.

MadCat how exciting! Makes things feel a bit more real seeing the MW! Looking forward to Bounty Pack. Got Emmas diary and it didnt do it for me really. And it is 2 years out of date:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Hey Loopy :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow honey, but I'm sure that you won't need it. Your wee bean will be perfect and a few more weeks and we'll both be into 2nd tri!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy what time's your scan again? Best of all luck for it. I know it will be fine now though. I feel we are all safe.

Thanks for the info about acupuncture. I reckon while pregnant would be my best bet for referral given the lack of relief options. Might give my GP a ring next week. Get through my own scan first I think!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Hey Loopy :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow honey, but I'm sure that you won't need it. Your wee bean will be perfect and a few more weeks and we'll both be into 2nd tri!!

Wont that be lovely, will be nice for us both to sit back and just enjoy growing our beans x


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Loopy what time's your scan again? Best of all luck for it. I know it will be fine now though. I feel we are all safe.
> 
> Thanks for the info about acupuncture. I reckon while pregnant would be my best bet for referral given the lack of relief options. Might give my GP a ring next week. Get through my own scan first I think!

Peanut its at 09:00 x


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow so early! Huge good luck again in case for whatever reason I don't get chance to say it in the morning.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hoping it means straight in for first appointment. All that waiting around makes me want to throw up.

Will pop in tomorrow at some point and update :flower:


----------



## molly85

loopy have faith I'm sure all will be good.
Glad MW appointment was all ok.
A bit of blood with water sounds like just an escapy bit try not to worry your self.

Eugh think sickness may have started that or my cold has made me ill


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!.

It feels like a 'no news' day today, whats going on with everyone else today?:coffee:


----------



## gilz82

Hey Madcat :flower:

Think we must be due an uneventful week, it's been a bit crazy here with people bleeding and spotting etc.

I seem to have developed your symptom just as you're getting rid of it. Was up to pee twice last night and can't ignore it cos it feels like all my other organs are getting squished it's so sore!

Is that totally gone for you now?


----------



## madcatwoman

i thought it may have been gone, but it was back last night, 3 am i had to get up!, maybe not as bad as it was but i was reminded its still there lol!.

I just keep thinking about sundays nuchal scan&bloods now, hoping everything will be ok, ...why do we put ourselves through these screenings?, then its time to tell all! (i dont know which is more scary lol!)

Otherwise my day today consists of, going to the tip with a load of rubbish because i forgot to put the bin out last week!.
Buying some fish food
cat food
and a chocolate bar:winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh. Morning all. Loopy should've had her scan by now. Hopefully good news but she is just at work so not updating us.

I feel well sick today. :sick: No fun at all. Working from home (of course). Put Single Father on in the background and nearly died crying! I have Downton Abbey on now but haven't actually looked once at it. I already watched it when it was on so it's just something to keep me company!

Still not showered but am working. Got to find stomach enough to shower and walk the dog today.

Woke really early this morning, not sure when, then fitfully dozed to endless crazy dreams about my scan.


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> Ugh. Morning all. Loopy should've had her scan by now. Hopefully good news but she is just at work so not updating us.
> 
> I feel well sick today. :sick: No fun at all. Working from home (of course). Put Single Father on in the background and nearly died crying! I have Downton Abbey on now but haven't actually looked once at it. I already watched it when it was on so it's just something to keep me company!
> 
> Still not showered but am working. Got to find stomach enough to shower and walk the dog today.
> 
> Woke really early this morning, not sure when, then fitfully dozed to endless crazy dreams about my scan.

Oh Peanut that all sounds exactly like me today minus the stuff you are watching.

I'm working from home today, feel rubbish had the worst sleep ever and was still bleeding a little this morning.

Need to work up the energy later to have a shower and then walk the dog as i didn't walk him last night and he's a little grumpy.

Madcat i'm sure everything will be fine with your bloods and scan, i'm having them too but it's not one of my major worries at the moment, i don't know why maybe i'll get more worried closer to the time.


----------



## Bids

Hey everybody :D

Hope your scans gone ok lolli when you do finally log in - sorry i never got to say goodluck before you went!!

gilz thats crap about having to wait 2 weeks but at the sametime reassuring that they dont want to see you i suppose?!!

Glad all went ok madcat i'll log on to facebook in a min lol been so busy again!!

im 9 weeks tomorrow YAY cant wait til tue for mw app

thanks for all the info madly i'll check out them sites now :D 

Peanut goodluck for tomorrow bet you cant wait


----------



## loopylollipop

:wave:

back from scan - seen little :baby: along with heartbeat and all is good. Have got a haematoma approx 1cm which is alongside the pregnancy, likely from implantation. The ultrasonographer told me not to worry, said it was normal. Then saw the doctor who said there is a slightly higher chance of mc, but at this size they usually resolved spontaneously. Babe had back to us, so couldnt see much but all was well. I cried before I went, cried during the scan and cried all they way home. Sooooo happy but feels absolutely wrung out. No sleep last night and hideous headache, thinking of ringing boss and asking for a days holiday so dont have to go in.


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Hey everybody :D
> 
> Hope your scans gone ok lolli when you do finally log in - sorry i never got to say goodluck before you went!!
> 
> gilz thats crap about having to wait 2 weeks but at the sametime reassuring that they dont want to see you i suppose?!!
> 
> Glad all went ok madcat i'll log on to facebook in a min lol been so busy again!!
> 
> im 9 weeks tomorrow YAY cant wait til tue for mw app
> 
> thanks for all the info madly i'll check out them sites now :D
> 
> Peanut goodluck for tomorrow bet you cant wait

9 weeks?, is it me(probably) or has that sped up?. I found that from 9 weeks onwards time moved a tiny bit faster, 9 weeks and less was just pants!.

is your scan tomorrow peanut??, good luck and get those pics up asap!:thumbup:

Its christmas soon everyone lol!!, i'll be 23 weeks on christmas day, so i should have had the 20 week scan too by then, im not really thinking that far ahead though. Ive mentally got as far as bonfire night and thats it!


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> :wave:
> 
> back from scan - seen little :baby: along with heartbeat and all is good. Have got a haematoma approx 1cm which is alongside the pregnancy, likely from implantation. The ultrasonographer told me not to worry, said it was normal. Then saw the doctor who said there is a slightly higher chance of mc, but at this size they usually resolved spontaneously. Babe had back to us, so couldnt see much but all was well. I cried before I went, cried during the scan and cried all they way home. Sooooo happy but feels absolutely wrung out. No sleep last night and hideous headache, thinking of ringing boss and asking for a days holiday so dont have to go in.

reward yourself with a day off after all that!!.

So glad everything looks ok and you have seen the little heart pounding away, thats really positive, now you also know where the blood has come from as well!. sounds good to me!!. Have another little cry!!(ha ha) x


----------



## PeanutBean

Excellent Loopy, I knew it'd be ok! Take a break if you can!

Yes scan tomorrow. Too far away still.

Yes Bids, when did you get to 9 weeks?! That suddenly feels like it's gone fast! It does get a bit quicker as time goes on and worries get less.

Anyone else fed up of the taste of their own mouth? The back of my nose taste which I had for weeks has passed a bit but my mouth always tastes awful, it's the taste of my spit. Even if I've just cleaned my teeth. But whatever I eat the aftertaste makes me retch.


----------



## gilz82

Yay Loopy :happydance: that's fantastic honey!!

So glad everything is ok, totally think you should just take today to relax and get over the past 3 weeks.

Only positive stuff going forwards now :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

ive just gagged now, for no reason at all, i bent down to smooth my cat and it happened. Yesterday i felt fine, infact i felt the best i have felt in a long time, its really strange. 
I just hope i dont gag/retch in public, ive felt it a couple of times coming on, once in NEXT and once while walking around a retail park outside, i had to try so hard to control it, id be so embarrassed if i did it infront of people!


----------



## PeanutBean

madcat I do it a lot in public. Walking/rushing makes me gag so I do it often when getting the train or picking up the boy from nursery (added exertion of pram-pushing). There is a whole thing where the gag reflex is easily triggered when pregnant, not sure I know why exactly, maybe from everything being softer so there's less resilience? But it doesn't need to be accompanied by nausea. Lucky you that it's not! Just gagged now. Stupid makes me drool and the spit makes me want to be sick all over again!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gosh, imagine us together gagging and retching, NICE!. I dont know what it is either, but you could be right about everything being softer and maybe that has something to do with it. It happens a bit when lying down too, i keep hoping i dont do it when having a scan!, althought the nhs scan had like a dentist chair that had the back rasied up a bit which was better.
Definately lucky to have escaped the sickness though, i really couldnt have coped with that.


----------



## loopylollipop

Well Peanut know I know my hormones are enough to sustain this pregnancy am going to sit back and enjoy not feeling too sick. Feel a bit nauseated when lying down on a night and sometimes after a meal but nothing bad.

Taken a days holiday, our secretary thought i was calling in with bad news bless her.

Thank you all for your support over the last month :kiss::kiss: it has been a blessing

Yours next Peanut, looking forward to hearing your good news!:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes here's hoping! I wish it was this afternoon and I could take tomorrow off on hol to be with DH. not sure I'm going to get through the day feeling this bad. At least DH isn't working late tonight. Going to try and shower as I've just had a bowl of cereal. Maybe I'll put chips in to be cooking while I do it...


----------



## Bids

YAY Lolli so pleased for you - congrats :hugs: 

I know 9 weeks just seems to have appeared out of nowhere thankfully though :thumbup: if the mw doesnt book me in for a scan shaqrpish im going to book one myself as after tuesday i need the next milestone!!

Cat im with you ive been looking forward to 5th nov for ages now cos i'll be 12 weeks (as long as im on track and dont get put back) and then i'll be 19 weeks on xmas eve - yay

just stressing now about buying presents, getting the car fixed, buying a new car, getting the kitchen and bathroom done and buying things for the baby - oh and saving for maternity leave AS IF we're going to get all that done!!!!!! STRESS :growlmad:

i could have serious called in sick today just from being tired!!!! but enjoy and rest lolli oh and do you have a pic??? :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

here it is ...:baby: back towards us so not very clear
 



Attached Files:







tanyas phone 088.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bids

awww bless thats soooo cute - made up for you :D


----------



## loopylollipop

bids said:


> awww bless thats soooo cute - made up for you :d

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw I see a little arm!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hope the cereal helped earlier peanut. Yours should be nice and clear being a little further on.

My mum is in Australia before going trekking in Nepal. Have emailed her the pic hope she gets it before she heads up into the mountains.

All my genetic screening booked now, next scan 10/11/10, exciting!

Feel like life can move on now its lovely. Think might take DS (15) out for a pizza to celebrate. He will like that. Then back to healthy food .


----------



## gilz82

Oh loopy your 12 week scan is the same day as mine :happydance:

Looking forward to the scan, not the appointment though as that's my first consultant appointment too and they've told me to anticipate being at the hospital for a few hours!


----------



## madcatwoman

Aww thats quite clear for 8 weeks!

Well, i just nipped out, got on the duel carriage way and sneezed 3 times in a row, couldnt bend forward by much, my ligaments crippled me, even now theyre grumbling, its so cruel when that happens. Im not sure if im getting a cold, been sneezing a bit, Dh said he had a sore throat yesterday, my sister visited last weekend sniffling away. I really hope not.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thank god loopy!!!!Was out all morning so couldn't log on,but was thinking of you all morning!!I'm sooo delighted for you and your family,best news ever!really hope these babies stop scaring their mammies soon!This seems to be the thread for scary things happening ,but with good outcomes thank god!!!

Can't wait til all the rest of yous have had 12wks scans and hopefully we won't have to talk to spotting or bleeding anymore!!
I'll be 23wks at xmas too madcat,so will hopefully know sex of baby by then,can buy him/her wee pressie!!!
Hope you're not getting a cold,I'm dosed and its so crap when you can't take drugs!

Enjoy your day off loopy,pamper yourself,you deserve it.xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry for those with colds. I'm doing so badly today. :( Always feel so guilty if I don't get enough work done but I'm just dying on the settee here. Must take the dog...


----------



## vbaby3

Meant to say earlier best of luck for tomorrow peanut,can't wait to see your pics.
Feel so bad for you that you're sooo ill all the time,don't know how you're functioning at all.Were you like this last time?and did it go away or were you sick for the 9 months?
Anyway good luck tom.xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks vbaby. :flower: Technically I was worse last time, at least I've definitely been managing better with more commitments so I think so. It lasted right up to the birth. Very much hoping that won't be the case this time.

I have 5.5 months of work left to get through.


----------



## madcatwoman

youre doing very peanut, id be too scared to leave the house if i was feeling sick as you have been!.

What time is your scan tomorrow??


----------



## PeanutBean

I keep thinking it's half 3 but it's only 10 past.

Thanks ladies. You're all so kind.


----------



## gilz82

You must be so excited Peanut, i'm sure everything will be perfect with your little bean tomorrow.

Then you'll be in second trimester, i wish i could fast forward to there already :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

i think id like to fast forward the whole lot, im so impatient!!:baby::baby:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol madcat me too! I suggested if we want a third we might want to adopt to save me doing this again! Still crashed on settee. I've regressed to channel five afternoon film. I'm emailing from my phone but I should be working on some policy documents. Boo. Might try doing some of my coursework. That counts. Just want to sleep though.


----------



## madcatwoman

i think sleep sounds like your better option!. Its alright for the men isnt it not having to go through this pregnancy lark and the worry, adoption sounds like a good idea!
Ive just sunk another ice lolly!


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Thanks vbaby. :flower: Technically I was worse last time, at least I've definitely been managing better with more commitments so I think so. It lasted right up to the birth. Very much hoping that won't be the case this time.
> 
> I have 5.5 months of work left to get through.

Hopefully this time will be different,my 1st was the worst but nowhere near as bad as yours but it all disappeared by 16wks,maybe your baba will cut you some slack in a couple wks!!x


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Lol madcat me too! I suggested if we want a third we might want to adopt to save me doing this again! Still crashed on settee. I've regressed to channel five afternoon film. I'm emailing from my phone but I should be working on some policy documents. Boo. Might try doing some of my coursework. That counts. Just want to sleep though.

I said adoption after my last labour and delivery!!pregnancy I don't mind,its the end bit I don't like.I lay there wondering how we could have our 3rd child when there was no way in the world i was ever doing that again!!
Funny how we forget!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Would you girls who have given birth before say it was a bareable pain? (unless of course you were drugged up and wouldnt have known anyway).


----------



## vbaby3

I dreamt last night I went for my nxt scan and they told me it was a boy,wonder if thats a sign?Most people say they think i'll have a boy,wonder am I destined to live in a housefull of men for the rest of my days!!!
The more I think about it the more I think i'd quite like it,dh would be responsible for bringing them out to footy matches and stuff and i'd have the house all to myself!!Blisss!!
Cannot wait to find out sex!!Is everyone else finding out too?Anyone gonna wait for the surprise?
I think even though I was slightly hoping for a girl,have it in my head its a boy,so really warming to the idea!!Oh roll on scan!!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> Would you girls who have given birth before say it was a bareable pain? (unless of course you were drugged up and wouldnt have known anyway).[/QUOTE
> 
> Everybody feels things so differently,and has different pain thresholds.With oran I had no drugs,well pethidine but I wouldn't call that pain relief!!!
> I just had gas and air for last 20 mins or so.I suppose the pain was bearable in that I'd a wee break in between each 1,but I was fairly screaming and shouting and swearing at the midwives:blush::blush:not in my nature at all!!
> With Shay I got my epidural when I was 4cm's,the pain was very bearable for me at that stage and I was still havin a bit of fun and in good form,whereas my sil was screaming and wailing the ward down at 2cm's!!So very different for everyone!
> 
> I think the hard bit is not knowing how long its gonna take.If they were
> able to tell you,right this is gonna last for 2 hrs,then you'd just get on with it knowing there's an end in sight,but you just never know when things might slow down or even even stall.Thats why I think the epidural is great for 1st labours,coz you're prob talking a good 10-12hrs once in established labour!
> 
> I Certaintly wouldn't worry about it,you just do it,and then its done!!!!and then you forget,and here seriously big wuss here is doing it a 3rd time so it couldn't be that bad!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## molly85

Awww loopy great pic.
Spent time with head in the loo this morning. Nausea has stuck around all day


----------



## PeanutBean

Well it's bearable as I'm alive! As someone who suffers migraine and had glandular fever I've always been better with stamina, iyswim, but after about 30 hours of 5 min apart contractions I'd definitely reached my limit. I agree pethidine isn't really pain relief it just sort of calms. God I'm welling up over the feeling of having nothing left to push with once I'd finally dilated. :cry: I tried to not push because I was beaten but even then the body makes you. I totally remember it all so vividly. The labour kind of breaks down into chapters with me, much of the same divided by going to the hospital, in the pool, out the pool, getting pethidine, going on the drip, epidural, begging for ventouse...

I can't tell you how pushing feels as that I didn't get to try. But it's different for everyone, every time. For the first 18 hours or so I was ok, except for the impending doom of moving to hospital and not progressing. But the pain was manageable. I had some gas which I didn't like and don't think does much, but got the epi at about 30 hours and the pethidine a little while before then.


----------



## PeanutBean

Boo Molly. :hugs:

Vbaby with Byron I dreamt all these mad dreams about not managing to find out the sex! This one dream I was holding the baby up under the arms and panning slowly downwards, nearer and nearer to seeing the sex then just ad I got there I woke up! :rofl: I think you dreamt baby's a boy because you're wondering if you're going to be in a house of boys!

We'll be finding out the sex and I'm hoping for some nub action tomorrow.

Can't believe how sad I still get s out byron's birth. :(


----------



## molly85

eugh the head in the toilet moment has returned everything but chunks, chunks might make me feel better


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont know what to think really as far as the pain goes (obviously). The MW i saw asked me if id had any thoughts about it at this stage.
Part of me thinks a water birth would be good, as i have read it does help with pain relief and im quite a water baby anyway, but then the hospital only has one pool and was told there is a chance it might not be available when i need it. Originally i was thinking Epidural, and just hardly feel anything at all, that might be better for me. The only thing i think that might be out is G&A, because alot of people have told me & i have read that it can make you feel and be sick, and with me i'll be honest with my phobia im more scared of being sick than i am giving birth!


----------



## gilz82

It's all quite overwhelming choice wise isn't it. I'm totally undecided about the birth in general just now. Just as well I've still got another 30 odd weeks to decide. 

I've got such a sore back today, don't know if it's pregnancy related or if I slept funny but it's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## molly85

if u need a c section a GA will have u on your feet asap under observation. they can give you something for sickness, its morphine and fentinal that tend to make u sick. there are other options. I'm weird i love GAs


----------



## madcatwoman

can you not make up your mind what pain relief you want if any when youre going through it??. lol:dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> if u need a c section a GA will have u on your feet asap under observation. they can give you something for sickness, its morphine and fentinal that tend to make u sick. there are other options. I'm weird i love GAs

Ive never had a GA before, never been operated on or anything, i dont know how i react to it, but yes i was definately have to let all concerned know that id need anti-emetic drugs, the thought of being sick is more than i could bare.

Sometimes i think a c-section would be alot quicker, you would know when :baby: was due etc etc, but i know they dont 'let you just have one' and i know the recovery time is alot longer.


----------



## molly85

its prob the same recovery time as a 4th degree tear. 
I've had 3 GA's all elective scasriest was the first as i am a control freak and wasn't told it was going in so woke up screaming as i had no idea where i was lol. 

Course you can choose on the day most people will change their mind thousands of times.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I was sick three times during labour. DH was excellent at getting the bowl, everyone else was busy. It wasn't gas that did it, just being in labour.

I think the important this is to know about the options, the effects and risks, and be flexible. You just don't know how that birth will be. Complications might dictate for intervention, an easier time might mean less is needed to help you through. As a general rule the less intervention you have the better as everything has a risk, then work your way up the scale as needed. I don't think I ever thought about pethidine but I was given it. I suppose I must've consented.

God DH came home with southern fried chips he'd got fir me specially only I had normal fries for lunch in desperation so he could've just gone to the shops tomorrow on his day off. I just wept. Stupid hormones. He's got food in the oven and is now out with the dog. I feel like a total waste of space.


----------



## molly85

hugs peanut you are doing your best and thats all that matters. 
He's happily looking after you, your carrying his child so deserve the best care plus when your energy is back you will be doing 15 things at once


----------



## madcatwoman

i think youre right peanut, plus its something i need to talk about more nearer the time to the MW about. I think if i could know for sure that id recieve antiemetics-that would ease my mind alot, i think i need to make sure that that is made quite clear in my notes.


----------



## molly85

Madcat having worked in theatre I know it comes with the meds its very normal to have it. but as was said before people do vomit with painand all that pressure/movement. you will havemore important things on your mind than being sick i promise. you'll cope lovely. 
I know I have never given birth but I know theatre


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi Ladies! *waves like a mad person at the screen* Sadly, c-sections are VERY common here and sadly YES in America you can pretty much pick when you want to deliver the baby based on your due date. It's pretty disgusting. It's almost as if c-sections are encouraged. (Just a rant from a crazy lady, but it seems like most of the people I know have had them.) I hope to have 100% natural home birth. we'll see....

I'm due for AF in 2 days now. All tests to this point all bfn. Hope you all are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey mrsmmm! I always get excited seeing a ttc name in the thread in case it's an announcement. Hopefully it will be soon!

Well today is ultra-day. Hoping I've a wriggly bean with two arms, two legs, a head, a heart, a spine etc all nice and healthy. But I've got allllllll day to wait.

I've just woken but DH is off today so is still asleep. Think I'm going to have to eat pringles. Felt a lot sick through the night.


----------



## gilz82

Morning Peanut :flower:

I'm sure everything will be perfect with your little bean today. Remember and update us with a nice picture later :hugs:


----------



## xlivix

Hey all, dont know what ive missed, its been a while since i have last written on here!! hope you are all ok and that the pregnancys are going well... i finally got my appointment through yesturday!! my booking appointment and scan are on the same day 3rd november.. woohoo cant wait :) xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Welcome back!:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanutbean, thinking of you at your scan today, looking forward to seeing the pic! x


----------



## xlivix

aww how exciting :) scan!! good luck peanut :) xxxx


----------



## molly85

ohh peanut what time. 

Are we going to move the thread onto 2nd tri in a months time or stay here?

Still trying to fihure work post baby out but think ihave a plan


----------



## PeanutBean

It's at 3.10 Molly. We don't need to move the thread as it's pregnancy discussions not trimesters.

What are your thoughts so far on work?

I'm getting none done today. I am useless.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> It's at 3.10 Molly. We don't need to move the thread as it's pregnancy discussions not trimesters.
> 
> What are your thoughts so far on work?
> 
> I'm getting none done today. I am useless.

im supposed the be cleaning our bathrooms, hoovering and taking some recycling to the bins, well i havent done any yet, partly because i dont have the motivation and partly because when ive bent down to do things this morning ive ended up gagging. So lazy, i really need to get to it now!


----------



## molly85

lol apart from being there for 1.30 today.
As Idon't get great Mat leave but would only want to go back part time. i'll use 4 weeks of my 7 week holiday entitlement. have 6 months off so back just before christams i will have worked 2 in a row so will be due that one off.
and work 2/3 days during the week and every other weekend ans my dad is happy to look after baby. just don't want to ask to much of him. I am now looking at nurseries. Yay. i stillplan to start my Health and social care degree when I have finished my NVQ 3


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,no news from me today!all is quiet,just the way I like it!
Good luck again peanut will be logging on again later to see how you've gotten on.x
Madcat I didn't feel sick with the gas and air,I thought it was great actually!Spent a good couple hrs havin a good giggle in between contractions!Kept saying how we needed to get 1 for the house,and it was great I could drag it to the toilet and all with me!!
The pethidine did make me feel sick though,didn't throw up but felt soooo nautious I just didn't like it at all,plus felt completely off my head and out of it!
I did vomit after delivering shay but didn't get sick at all with labour or delivery with oran.
You're so right in that the best thing you can do is go in with an open mind and decide what you want and when you want it when you're in the position.
Before shays labour I had loads of ideas and plans,they all went out the window when I was there in the middle of it!!


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Well it's bearable as I'm alive! As someone who suffers migraine and had glandular fever I've always been better with stamina, iyswim, but after about 30 hours of 5 min apart contractions I'd definitely reached my limit. I agree pethidine isn't really pain relief it just sort of calms. God I'm welling up over the feeling of having nothing left to push with once I'd finally dilated. :cry: I tried to not push because I was beaten but even then the body makes you. I totally remember it all so vividly. The labour kind of breaks down into chapters with me, much of the same divided by going to the hospital, in the pool, out the pool, getting pethidine, going on the drip, epidural, begging for ventouse...
> 
> I can't tell you how pushing feels as that I didn't get to try. But it's different for everyone, every time. For the first 18 hours or so I was ok, except for the impending doom of moving to hospital and not progressing. But the pain was manageable. I had some gas which I didn't like and don't think does much, but got the epi at about 30 hours and the pethidine a little while before then.

Oh no peanut,sounds like you had a very tough time,did you end up with a c section after going thru all that?


----------



## PeanutBean

That all sounds good Molly. I only get stat pay which is rubbish but I refuse to be off less than a year. We'll just get into debt. :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

No vbaby in the end I dilated. They were very surprised, said everyone had bets on a section for me. :wacko: Had to be assisted though as I couldn't push at all. Couldn't feel where or how. Byron was delivered by ventouse in the end. There's more detail in the first post of my preg journal.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh dont mention debt. Im so peed off at the moment. We rent out our old house, we were pursuaded that it would be a good investment for the future.

had nothing but payment delays from our tenants, 3 excuses this month and then they come clean they have both lost their jobs in the pub they worked in (they were fiddling the money).

So they cant pay this months rent(we have given them a months notice to get out), obviously there will be no-one to pay next months rent when we are between tenants, if we find someone for the following month the agent takes their cut out of the 1st months rent. 

We still have a mortgage on the house. DH has worked so hard doing loads of overtime, it was going to be our nest egg for xmas and :baby: in april, now his over time is paying for a 2nd mortgage again after these stupid people let us down(again).

I originally wanted to sell the house, but all involved wouldnt listen to me:cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw,you poor thing,I must take a look at your journal.
I managed to push my 2 out myself thank god,but with shay the epidural had me feeling nothing at all so I just couldn't push.They put me on the oxytocin drip and kept turnin it up and turning it up,to go from feeling nothing to feeling that was pretty horrific!
Jesus the relief when he was born,I was begging and crying for them to give me a section or use forceps,i just wanted him out.When I think of the profanities I was screaming at them i'm mortified:blush:
Suppose they're used to that!x


----------



## PeanutBean

I was more desperate than rude I think. Did you have assistance?


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> I was more desperate than rude I think. Did you have assistance?

No,managed to get him out,but they were screaming at me that he was in distress and I had to get him out,and the pain was so severe from the drip,I knew the only way it would stop was if i got him out.Would have gladly taken a section at that stage,thats how bad it was,gt him out after 35mins of oushing so wasn't too bad.
Oran was out after 6 mins of pushing!!It was great!You'll have a much better experience nxt time.x


----------



## PeanutBean

I really hope so! It really couldn't be very much worse, for me I mean, Byron was fine throughout so I'd rather go through that again than have a baby in distress.

I feel quite nervous. Have to start drinking now though I had a cup of tea a short time ago so will be bursting in half an hour anyway! Think will sip. I think with Byron I forgot to drink til near to the time anyway and it was ok. I feel a bit shaky and my heart is going a bit fast! I really don't know why I'm feeling so anxious. I'm so sleepy and my head hurts though so maybe I really am just unwell. I was bad all day yesterday and off colour last night; DH and I wondered if I have that bug he had (it wasn't the milkshake in the end, just coincidence!).


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I really hope so! It really couldn't be very much worse, for me I mean, Byron was fine throughout so I'd rather go through that again than have a baby in distress.
> 
> I feel quite nervous. Have to start drinking now though I had a cup of tea a short time ago so will be bursting in half an hour anyway! Think will sip. I think with Byron I forgot to drink til near to the time anyway and it was ok. I feel a bit shaky and my heart is going a bit fast! I really don't know why I'm feeling so anxious. I'm so sleepy and my head hurts though so maybe I really am just unwell. I was bad all day yesterday and off colour last night; DH and I wondered if I have that bug he had (it wasn't the milkshake in the end, just coincidence!).

i hate this feeling before the scan, far too many nerves and worries just before hand. Im looking forward to getting mine on sunday out of the way too!!.

Ooo i dont like the sounds of these birth stories though!


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck again,I think we're all nervous when we're about to see baby for the 1st time.You're certaintly not getting all this nausea and sickness for nothing!!!
Hope you get a good nub shot!!
chat later.xx


----------



## vbaby3

Don't worry madcat,every single birth story is so different,and for all the horror stories there's a nice pleasant 1 too!I've a few friends who went in,got their epidurals,had a wee snooze,got told when they were 10cm's and they just pushed baby out!!They couldn't understand what all the fuss was about!!!You could be 1 of theselucky ladies!x


----------



## madcatwoman

i really hope i am, i dont want to be there for hours on end exhausted and wanting to give up in pain. your friends birth sounds like my sort of birth!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

I have been MIA for a good few days :dohh: mainly due to work but yesterday was Olivers 5th Birthday so I have been very busy with his birthday preparations :) His birthday party is tomorrow! 

So glad your scan went so well Loopy sorry I wasnt around to wish you goodluck :hugs: I think we both have `shy` beanies cause we only got a back and bum shot too :lol:

I have posted in your journal Peanut hon......cant wait for an update :) 

madcat hon vbaby is right every birth is different :thumbup: Olivers birth was a nightmare but it hasnt put me off one bit.....I think once you go into labour you know its the beginning of the end iykwim and you are going to meet your baby soon all dignity goes out of the window honestly.....The amount of people who peered at my nether region whilst I was in labour was cringe worthy but you just dont care! In the way of pain relief I had a tens machine to almost fully dilated and then I had gas and air, I was still walking around at 9cm diluated and everyone commented on how relaxed I was :dohh: I was then persuaded to have a pethidine shot at 10cm to take the edge off the pain and well after pushing for nearly one hour everything went downhill and I ended up having an epidural, nearly having a c-sec and Oliver was delivered by ventuose in the end! Oliver was in the wrong position so everytime I pushed he moved further and further out of position and my stupid MW should have realised this but she didnt :growlmad: I was taken to theatre as I was `maternally exhausted` I was in slow labour from Monday lunch and eventually delivered Oliver at 2.45pm on the friday after eventually been admitted to hospital on Thursday at 11pm. I couldnt do anymore on my own and so the plan was c-sec however my ob gynae wanted to try ventuose 1st and a little while later Oliver was born. He was rushed to neonatal because he had trouble breathing and he had a problem with his lung, we found out this is common for a baby born to a diabetic mother and when they took his sugar levels they were thru the roof. It was thought that I had gestational diabetes although my tests during pregnancy were never totally conclusive and very conflicting of one another. Oliver was 10lb 5oz when he was born and I was told in future pregnancies I would need close monitoring because if a subsequent baby was bigger I wouldnt be able to deliver naturally :( I want a natural birth this time around and under no circumstances if it can be avoided do I want a c-sec. I will go with the tens machine again and hope my baby shells like a pea :rofl: This is all of course providing I am not diabetic because if I am a c-sec or early delivery may be my only options :( I have my 1st GTT at 16wks! My birth was the pits madcat hon but I cant explain how I feel other than that the thought of labour excites me!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madly,your birth sounds awful too,but we just keep coming back for more!Same here,bit of a nightmare for both but more than happy to do it all again coz they're worth every minute of it!!
God Oliver was a big baba!!Mine were 8lb1,and 8lb9 so tiny in comparison!
Hope you don't have gestational diabetes,I was tested both times for it coz there's diabetes in my family but luckily I was grand.
This birth will be lovely and quick for you and baby will shell like a pea i'm sure!Fair play to you for getting to 9cm with just a tens machine on your 1st!You must have a high pain threshold!!
Happy birthday to Oliver,hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow.x

Yeh madcat a few of my friends have had a really easy time of it,they would do it all again in a heartbeat.For me I said there was no way in the world I was ever doing it again!!Then my kids just do the cutest things and I love them sooo much,I think well maybe I can do it 1 more time!But this is definately the last!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah just knock me out and give me a nudge when its time to push!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: No tbh vbaby I dont have a high threshold of pain at all :dohh: however after having Oliver my DH promised he would never say my pain threshold was pants again :lol: and do you know he never has!

madcat get yourself to the hospital as soon as labour starts and demand everything they can give you :thumbup: unfortunately the reality is you more often than not spend as much time as possible at home before leaving for the hospital :wacko: so by the time you get there they wont give you owt. I would highly recommend the tens machine though esp for 1st timers when labour tends to be longer! I am hoping for the shelling the pea method and also the `in....push.....out` routine too. I was in for one whole week with Oliver, never again I tell you!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, see i wouldnt want to go to hospital too early and to only be sent back again, id want to be sure it was definately labour and be sure if i went id be staying until :baby: was out!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ya see madcat I am going to be exactly like that this time too cause I hate hanging about waiting in hospitals which was why I came back home on the thursday aft before I had Oliver when I was 3-4cm because I was wayyyyyyyyyy off and didnt want to wait about for hours on end staring at the labour suites fours walls.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm out and there is a baby in there! Only got one pic (5 copies didn't realise they were all the same) but was free (so saved a tenner) in return for doing nuchal training. I'm 13+1 so a day more than I thought plus, best of all, baby is right at the top confirming it as movement I felt and I felt more when the probe was pressed in! Proper update on my journal when I'm home.


----------



## madcatwoman

so glad it all went well and :baby: is squirming away in there!. really pleased, looking forward to your pic!. Did they say much durring the nuchal bit?


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's fab so happy you got to see your little bean. 

Oh it's been a good week for scans this week and last it's so nice that things are going well :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Yay peanut,thats fantastic news!!!So delighted for you!!
You're due the day before me now.Looking forward to seeing your pic.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Blow me down!:haha:

My DH finally gave in and let me have a takeaway that ive been asking for for the past 3 weeks.

Granted its pretty nasty fried stuff, possibly the most unhealthy thing i could be eating right now, buts its all ive wanted for weeks!.

Well i had it tonight, it was so goddam delish i felt like i was alive again!, my appitite bounced back and nearly finished the lot, it was heavenly.
DH was appalled that i enjoyed the nastyness so much and that i ate nearly all of it!LOL!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all, here is the pic.

Madcat, I asked about the nuchal but without the blood tests they can't give a result so no result. Guess what, we've got the same due date madcat and are both now in 2nd tri!
 



Attached Files:







P1070306sm.jpg
File size: 283.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a bloomin fab piccie!, lovely pair of legs there!!.

Oooo youre April 21st too then?, funny how it all works out, i bet i'll be one of the poor sods who goes about 2 weeks overdue or somethng!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Peanut hon so glad your scan went well :) love the scan pic

Sulking a little though :( sorry I must apologise for being `moany mertle` but its doesnt seem fair everyone gets days added and I loose A HUGE 13 DAYS it totally sucks!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*pokes everyone* I got my :bfp: today :-D Thought you ladies would want to know.


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw madly. I was sure I was 13 today though so I don't think it really counts for me. When it comes to it you know they hardly ever arrive on edd. Byron was in his 38th week and I want a May baby so we'll see how that pans out! This one'll probably come early and be an Aries!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray! I thought so, saw you in where was it, first tri and wondered if I knew you had a bfp!


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly hon I got days taken off too, not as many as you but still a few. 

I really think by the next scan you'll definitely have caught up some of the days.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs: am just been silly :dohh:

Ozzieshunni I am so pleased you are joining the grads :wohoo:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> *pokes everyone* I got my :bfp: today :-D Thought you ladies would want to know.

YAY!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

come and join Ozzie great to have you!!:flower::flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut awwww your babe is beautiful !!! What a lovely pic x x

And madly, our scans looks so similiar dont they!


----------



## Bids

beautiful pic peanut :D so chuffed everythings great yay

CONGRATS Ozzie wooohoooo great news so pleased for you too...

Cat im just expecting to be late wont be disappointed then and i reckon about 80% of first timers are (thats not a fact girls just my opinion lol) hope its not 2 weeks though cos that would take me into june and i have my mum's, both my bro's b'day and fathers day are all in june so really dont need another june birthday and also i want a taurus baby its always been a dream of mine haha but we'll see - im just glad to be pregnant :D

dont worry madly they are probably wrong about your dates!! 

i feel so sick and tired tonight - bed soon but i feel sorry for DH and cant wait to have a big FAT lie in tomorrow though ahhhhh....


----------



## molly85

Well done ozzieshunnie.
Ahhh being late would be just my style though I would be happy to be in labour week 37 screaming and cursing as long as I don't tare thats my worst nightmare. 
more stuff for my baby draw got to love tesco


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh OH OH...do we have another graduate join us??? welcome! nice to have you on here, more the merrier!!:thumbup:

Bids, me too, im just expecting to be later too, im not expecting my EDD to mean very much at all. A friend had her 1st baby this year, went two weeks overdue and even then had to be induced, she was tearing her hair out!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup! It's me!!!! I still am in a bit of shock! I never thought it would happen and then the month I don't think about it at all BAM! There's that second line! Two tests don't lie! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think nomore will be joining us shortly soon. Great to have some new faces!

DH is working today so I'm on Byron duty. Apart from screaming right now til my ears ring (in play) he's being very good for me so far. I had a bad night. Woken just after 12 by the boy then couldn't get back to sleep and my head starting pounding and I couldn't stop going over the bloody scratches on the car door that I don't actually care about. Very tired and nauseous today as a consequence.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yup! It's me!!!! I still am in a bit of shock! I never thought it would happen and then the month I don't think about it at all BAM! There's that second line! Two tests don't lie! :happydance:

its always when you least expect it!, it was for me, and Bids and no doubt a few others, and all the symptom spotting means nothing!!. So pleased for you!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh peanut, you sound like me with you head going round in circles at night!!.
I managed to avoid this mornings gagging session, o nly had a quick teeth clean, my poor DH wanted a kiss this morning though (toungues) and i just couldnt, i could feel myself about to gag and i just couldnt!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :hugs:

Just thought I would have a quick catch up before we take off for Olivers Birthday party where 14 screaming kids and 3 babies await :rofl:

Am feeling a tad grumpy today :dohh: 

Hows everyone else?

Loopy yes hon our scan pics look very much alike :) we worked out you can see babies leg bent inwards too pretty much the same as Peanuts baby peanut :) only s/he has his back to us :wacko: 

We are telling the rest of our friends today then everyone will know (well the people who are important anyways!)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've told my mom and dad and both sets of my grandparents and my best friend and my godmother. That's all who knows for now on my side. OH has told his sister and a very close family friend who is going to be the baby's godmother. We're so chuffed and excited! I start my new job on Monday and I'm excited for that. I'm going to wait to tell them for at least a couple of months. I want to be sure this baby sticks, although I don't have any worries it will! I'm so chuffed to be joining you ladies! I missed you all! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

morning girls
madly, hope oliver has a lovely party.
Igot pg the 1 month we had off then didn't even notice the symptoms even after the test, I'm still like is that pregnancy or something else. day 5 of 7 might not be tonight so i hope you all have great days


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi ladies :flower:

Madly I am sure they will put you forward again next scan. 

I am off into Leeds to get an nice hair cut and then am gonna come back and dye it red. Pissed Cheryl Cole has beaten me to it :growlmad:

Off to buy a bra too..doesnt look like there is a mamas and papas or mothercare in city centre, all in retail parks on the outskirts and cant be bothered with that. Does M&S do maternity bras?


----------



## madcatwoman

good luck with spreading the news madly, hope all goes well!!.

Godwilling everything is ok with my scan&bloods tomorrow we will be doing the same!ARAGH!


----------



## molly85

Yup M&S should do them or debenhams or house of fraiser. 
Mother care is usually attached to early learning centre these days
la senza may do them to if your luky. I know that can be bought in primark but their bras aren't to good


----------



## molly85

Cat your going to be fine and i'm sure bubs is to.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly have a lovely party and secret-sharing. Hope you perk up.

Loopy - I got mine from m&s though they are a bit crap.

Ozzie - enjoy your new job!

Madcat - your results will totally be fine. This is why I'm not bothering testing!

I need my boy to go to sleep so I can! He ate most of my lunch. I feel well sick. Grumble grumble...


----------



## vbaby3

Aww peanut your pic is absolutely gorgeous,lovely face and wee legs!!

Welcome ozzie and big congrats on your bfp!!

Hope you're all well,my cold is finally getting better so i'm in great form today!!!

I went 5 days over with shay and 4 days over with oran,so hoping to follow the pattern and just be 3 days over with this 1!
It didn't bother me to be honest,I was very much in the frame of mind he'll come when he's ready,though saying that I wasn't overly uncomfortable.Lots of other ladies are sooo big and uncomfortable and not sleepin so thay are pulling their hair out waiting,I was pretty relaxed with it and enjoying my last bit of 'ME TIME'!!
Just as well I did coz that was over 4 yrs ago and I haven't had any 'me time' since!!!

Hope you all enjoy your wk ends,no plans for me,just chilling out today and gonna relax tonight with lots of tasty food and watch strictly and x factor!!xxx


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower:

It's all go this weekend isn't it. I'm having a super quiet one OH isn't home so I've walked the dog, cleaned the house and made a huge pot of stew. 

Is it wrong that I seriously dislike my pregnancy boobs? They already look so out of proportion with the rest of my body they are making me seriously self conscious :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

good luck for tom madcat,i'm sure everything is perfect.x


----------



## Bids

vbaby im the same, just eating and watching tv, i just watched 101 dalmations and cried all the way through haha so no doubt i'll be doing the same with x-factor later!! for some weird reason im eating rock at the moment dont know why cos my gums are killing me lately!!

Bless you gilz im sure you look fine and it wont be long before you'll have a matching bump to them boobs so its'll even its self out ;)

Cat make sure you post your pic tomoz i know it wont be til later but i still want to see pic :D

happy birthday to oliver and hope you enjoy telling everyone madly and havent been too grumpy!!

ozzie just saw your thread about cramping dont worry its totally normal although i havent had any for about a week?! you worry either way lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks so much. I'm just a wreck :cry: I don't know why! Too many emotions!


----------



## Bids

you'll be fine dont worry hun, i had really bad cramping for the first 2 weeks was sure it wasnt normal but it totally is - in 5 weeks ive seen a post the same as yours about 20 times honestly lol 

chin up youve done it YAY ;)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel a bit more relaxed now. I phoned the midwife unit in our town and have my first appointment on the 18th of November and my first scan the 30th of November. I'll be able to give my job enough notice about them and it'll be ok! I feel better cause I was able to speak to someone :happydance:


----------



## Bids

awww awesome :D i m not even seeing the midwife til tuesday and havent even had my scan date yet so thats great news and something to count down too - feels like its taken a whole 12 months just to get to 9 weeks lol but seems to be speeding up a little now!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I think it would have taken longer had I not taken the initiative and phoned the unit. They didn't say I needed another test or anything. She just believed me that I had two positive tests and that was it. I feel so much better!


----------



## gilz82

I was the same ozzieshunni no one ever did another test at the drs. In fact at the first emergency scan I had the radiographer asked me if I was sure I was pregnant. 

I laughed and said yeah the 5 tests I pee'd on were quite convincing. She replied that you'd really be surprised since the drs stopped doing the tests to check they've seen loads of women at the EPAS who just "felt" pregnant, never tested or anything!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks everyone! I'm excited about the appointment and nervous and excited about the scan. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! Thanks vbaby! The pic is better in real life. On another thread I was told boy nub and looked at the photo on the thread and thought the same but on the actual photo it looks girl nub! Guess I just have to wait for 7 weeks to find out.

Ozzie I had so much cramping for weeks and weeks with Byron. It was really uncomfortable and all trousers were uncomfy if the waistbands even touched near my pelvis. It was much better this time, just a bit for a week or two.

On the crying, I'm watching strictly and every good song/dancer/quickstep has made me cry! I cry at everything!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz forgot to say I hate my preg boobs. They are big anyway but in preg and bf they are grotesque they are so disproportionately huge!


----------



## gilz82

Oh thanks Peanut I'm so glad someone else feels the same way. 

The last time my boobs were this big I was fat so at least they were in proportion but now I already look like I might topple over if the wind blew me the wrong way :blush:

Suppose I should just get used to it as they are only going to get bigger!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the goodlucks:thumbup:
fingers crossed its all gona be ok, all being well it wont be till later i get back on here, but i permit a certain fairy on here to spill the goss if she wants!lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz once you have a big bump your boobs will be less noticeable! Lol


----------



## gilz82

Good luck madcat but I'm sure everything will be perfect :hugs:

Peanut can't wait for my bump to arrive and replace this bloat. That's driving me nuts too nothing fits properly but I was still too small for mat clothes last week when I went shopping. I'm living in one pair of jeans, one pair of work trousers and one pair of joggies.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm still in between with bump. Most mat trousers are too big but all my non mat stuff is too small now, except a pair of size 14 jeans I bought right after birth but they even need a bobble at the button! You'll find your hips start to spread so you can't get things over your bum anyway!


----------



## gilz82

Being pregnant is just so wonderful for the figure! I so don't care at all though it'll be totally worth it :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

No it's woman's final excuse to let it all go!


----------



## molly85

Jeez i wuanderedwhy nothing fitted me. Mat stuff and size 18 jeans fall down siz 16s are plain to small. I was considering the hair bobble idea i may just do it now must make sure i wear a top long enough to cover the exposed bit lol. 
I will take pg Boobs these DD's have just got firmer and that is it oh and tender nips.
Why am I soo weird. no extra massive boobs, no proper MS and i'v been told today that its obvious im pregnant im a cuddly(read fat) creature how did they not think i had just put on a few pounds?. 

Blahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hahaha LMAO

I am LOVING my (.)(.)

but only because I now have some :rofl:

went shopping today for a bra (didnt like M&S ones and they were only ones I could find). Madly you will have to let me know where to baby and bump shop in Leeds....hope Olivers party went well!!

MadCat - very good luck for tomorrow - the odds are greatly in your favour that all will be perfect :thumbup:

Oh and had to get something for constipation YAY how fun :nope: this bump is actually just c*&%....

Ozzihunni - as everyone said the cramps are normal, like af. Those very early weeks are proper scary but you will be fine...so happy you have joined us :hugs::dance:

Gilz ...once your bump arrives to rest your (.)(.) on no-one will notice anymore!


----------



## madcatwoman

:flower:thankyou!!

Well, my boobs dont really hurt anymore!, i dont think they have grown that much either, but they were big enough before so maybe i havent noticed the difference!, give it time i guess!!


----------



## PeanutBean

My boobs are the most painful yet!

Feeling so sick tonight. Had a fair bit to eat but thought I was all for the tipping. Spat a lot into the sink but nothing more. Got to try and brave cleaning my teeth yet. Really not looking forward to that.


----------



## gilz82

Well I was thoroughly gutted with what I ate yesterday. I made stew which is one of my favourite dinners ever, especially when the weather starts to get a bit nippy. I truly didn't enjoy it at all. 

I've just put it all in the freezer so OH can eat it another time :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

ah peanutbean, i had the worse trouble yet last night cleaning my teeth, i started gagging, then retching and i just couldnt get it to stop, i seriously though that "this is it" i gona be sick, my heart was pounding!. I did manage in the end, just holding my breath for as long as i could a few times, but it was pretty bad. 
I felt it coming on this morning, DH said i should just stick to mouthwash this morning and try later on which is what im going to do, i hate not cleaning my pegs properly though.

Well, soon to be drinking gallons of water (its horrible jigging around dying for a wee!).


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo what time's the scan? When I got to the hospital on Friday there was a big sign saying after 12 weeks a full bladder isn't even necessary!

Sorry about the teeth. My sister has to clean first thing before doing anything but I have to clean after eating as much as possible. I'm in such a bad way a d getting pretty stressed about these next two weeks at work. From November it'll all be much easier but I'm just not ready for all the events I have on next week.


----------



## molly85

Good luck with the scan this morning.

I've had the same stew problem it's so annoying.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, no morning sickness or any sickness to report! I'm mostly hungry :blush: Getting very excited about starting my new job tomorrow! Yay! Everything is going to work out! I just know it :D


----------



## madcatwoman

scan is at 10.30am peanut!!. Tell you what nerves do a wonderful job if you have been constipated!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im Back!!:flower:

I was at the clinic for AGES, from 10.30 till12.00, the baby wouldnt get into the right position for the nuchal scan, they tried sending me for a walk, told me to 'half empty' my bladder until finall she got a look at the fluid at the back of the neck and saw the nasal bone.

Thankgod, everything is ok, there was hardly any fluid to see let alone measure. My bloods came back with a 1 in 500 odds and combined with the scan today my odds are 1:2252.

Baby was bouncing all over the place, needless to say we saw plenty being in for that time.

My gag reflex came into full force before lying on the bed, i couldnt stop, ive grabbed a bowl in the end, got myself backtogether though!. Pics to follow!


----------



## madcatwoman

there one normal baby shot

a funny one with his/her legs flying up

and a strange one showing the placenta in a heart shape!.

told us not to read into what we see between the legs as its the cord!
 



Attached Files:







scan0027.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5









scan0028.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 5









scan0029.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awww! Awesome!


----------



## vbaby3

Great pics madcat,glad everything went well for you.x

Ozzies try to relax,my cramping was really bad,with my 2nd son I had it for the whole 1st tri.My gp always said unless you're doubled over in pain,its absolutely normal,so try not to worry.x

Yes peanut,I shed a few tears watching strictly too!I even enjoyed a few becks non alcohol lagers,they were lovely,I think my brain was nearly tricked that I was havin a nice beer!!

Anyone find out their babies heartrates at their 12 wk scans?Really dying to know if there's any truth in the high heartrate=girl theory!!
My boys were both around the 120 mark,this baby was 160 bpm,he/she was somersaulting and all so thats prob why it was higher.Have doc appointment on fri so hopefully she'll find heartbeat with doppler,can't wait to hear it again.I'm thinking I'm feeling this lil 1 now too,nothing major like kicks or anything but just a sensation I can feel it there moving.Felt Oran by this stage too,but didn't feel Shay til 19wks!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat they are fab pictures plus great results too. You must be really happy today :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes really pleased today (i was so embarrassed sat there gagging with a bowl in the ultrasound room though).

Yes ih ad the cramping too, its nothing to worry about, i found the aches return at about 11 weeks too!.

As for the heart rate, they recorded it at 156bpm


----------



## vbaby3

Oooh interesting!!!
Just can't wait to find out what we're all having!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: What do you all want? Boy or girl or doesn't matter?


----------



## molly85

brilliant madcat i was thinking girl b4 the heart rate thing.
if i got a choise we'd like a boy but we don't so happy with either as long as its not ginger like me.
i'v just triggered my chillie allergy cooking for msatt am in agony with swollen sore lips


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, I forgot to say, we would both like a girl :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Excellent madcat!!! Lovely pics too!

Vbaby we het the heart rate done by the mw so I'll have mine when I'm 16 weeks. Byron was girl rate by the theory. I think it would be such an easy thing to measure that if it was true we'd know. Probably the truth would be that the girl range is slightly shifted to the slower end against the boy end (or whichever way round it is) so an individual measurement doesn't really distinguish unless it was at the extreme.


----------



## madcatwoman

well, id be lying if i said a girl wouldnt be nice, but ive started to completely understand the saying "...as long as its healthy", so a healthy baby is all im after!.

the private scan did put me fwd again by a few days, to 13wks4days, but im going to leave my ticker alone and stay with the NHS now.


----------



## gilz82

I just want a baby no preferences. Being we'd probably be more suited to a boy as I'm very tom-boyish into cars and football etc always have been. 

If we have a girl she'll just need to learn to love those things too as all that pink and fluffy stuff makes me want to :sick:

Is everyone planning to find out what they are having?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I want to know. OH doesn't lmao, but I think he'll cave.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes we'll find out. Can't wait! We left it a surprise last time.


----------



## gilz82

I didn't want to know if I'm honest but my OH really does so we'll find out and tell you guys but not tell anyone else in the real world.


----------



## PeanutBean

If it is a girl I don't know what we'll do about telling people. I'll be dreading all the baby pink asda clothes the in laws will send. How to tell people we won't use them?!


----------



## gilz82

I've already nicely told my relatives etc if the jellybean is a girl then excessive pink clothes are really not required. We are having a baby not a marshmallow!!


----------



## madcatwoman

im pretty sure its a boy:baby:, i just think it is, DH said he thought he saw 'boy bits' on the screen today but couldnt be sure!.
I think its going to be bob the builder all the way somehow!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol madcat there are no bits at all at 13 weeks, not quite! Does your oh want a boy?


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening all :flower:

Matcat what beautiful pictures, and good stats too :kiss:

Ozzi - am def gonna find out - OH didnt want too but told him not to come if he doesnt want to know. I need to know if there is going to be anymore testosterone in this house with 3 boys and an OH, oh and the cat!

And congrats on your olive Gilz x


----------



## madcatwoman

isnt there??, lol, i'll tell him that!.

Dh says he doesnt mind to be honest, he just said he thought he saw boy bits!.

you know what, all in all i was scanned for 1 hour and 1/4 !!!, fair play to the sonographer, she never gave up when:baby:was being diffcult!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks loopy I'm hoping what Bids said is right and that it starts going faster from 9 weeks. 

Only 10 days til my next scan, hopefully after this one I'll actually be able to get a bit excited again.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol, one of our friends said to me, "Ok, now make the 9 months hurry up." :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

its much more believable after the scan, although, even afterwards you have moments when you wonder if what you really saw on the screen could possibly be 'in there'!. I was watching:baby:bouncing all over the screen today, i was lying thinking "well, you just wouldnt believe it"lol, its hard to believe when youre not feeling anything i think!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I've seen pictures of what 5 weeks is supposed to look like and I'll flip through the progression week by week and I'll just cry cause I can't believe that's growing inside me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, I'm sitting here looking through all the stages and bad me, I watched some women giving birth :blush: but it still doesn't feel real! I want to take another test just to be sure! When does it start to feel real?


----------



## molly85

Aww you lot are softies. I was going to take my pic to work but thought no one except you girls would appreciate a 6 week scan
Just returned fromA&E been banned from touching chillie as i am more sensitive now. found out the ghard way with swollen stinging lips


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie it starts to feel real with sickness, then scan, then movements but nothing really feels real til there is a baby in your arms!

Well since tea I've been feeling the best I've felt in days! Still sick if course just not cripplingly so. I'd like to think I'm turning a corner but really I know it's because I ate some pasta for tea instead of total crap.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was speaking to my gran and she never got morning sickness! Maybe I'll be lucky! :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe! As big sufferer (as I'm afraid you'll soon learn on this thread) I would hope everyone could escape it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Been sick again. :( Just as I was feeling better. All because of a toast crumb when I cleaned my teeth. Feel awful now whereas I was feeling pretty good before. :(


----------



## molly85

awwww peanut can u gargle? maybe try that with water to clear your mouth biefore brushing?
Eugh feel like crap this morning thinking i should have stayed at the hospital then wouldn't have made it to work today


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not very good at gargling at the best if times, think I'd struggle with nausea. Totally unfair though as I felt just fine!

Morning everyone. What's everyone up to today? I'm working from home unless I feel well enough to pop to the office for a bit, share my news and do acres of photocopying. Got to try and set in place contingency plans for my events next week in case I'm too ill at some point.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mornin ladies :kiss:

Firstly i must apologise for any mistakes in my post i am currently on my mobile phone cause our damn broadband is down as is our phone line and vision tv :growlmad: we r waiting on an engineer to fix but it may not be until the end of the week so i may not be around much until we are back up and running :(

Madcat so pleased your scan went well and love the pics :) 

Loopy hon i av bought my mat clothes from next on line so far but in leeds the best place is crown point at george and new look who both do mat ranges of course as well as mothercare :)

Peanut hon my sickness is turnin a corner too or at least i think it is sometimes and then it hits back with a vengeance :( mine is worst mid aft through to bed time and i also tend to suffer with heartburn too :dohh: needless to say i am sleeping with a bucket by the bed :wacko:

Ozzi hon we will be finding out babys sex mainly cause dh wants to :) my agreement is only on the provisor that we have an agreed name for him or her so far we have decided on a boys name but not a girls which we are finding really difficult :) we have discussed a few irish names and we both like Aina pronounced o-n-ya or Anya but we are still out on debate :loopy:

Olivers party went well all the kids enjoyed themselves! I am currently laid in bed enjoyin my time off work before am back in on friday!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All.

What a day yesterday was, we told everyone too. Our news has been a bit bitter sweet though as another member of the family was aparently pregnant same time as me but we didnt know about it. Turns out the other couple in the family were told their baby had Edwards Syndrome, very very rare thing but plentyworse than Downs, they were told if the baby was born it wouldnt be able to do anything, it could just lie there only so they were advised to abort, it went ahead yesterday. 
Before we knew about it we were trying to phone them with our news. Now no-one knows when to say anything.

What with all that, visiting, and an hour 1/4 scan we were both knackered and slept like logs!

And so another day of gagging and retching began this morning, before i even got a toothbrush in my mouth, im waiting for the ultimate moment to attempt to clean my teeth!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat that's so sad for your family. It must have been hard for you yesterday.

I'm feeling terrified again today, just after starting to feel a bit better again over the weekend.

My pink cm and spotting is back again. I'm just so exhausted of it and it's still another week and 2 days til my next scan!!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, the timing of it all hasnt been great it has to be said!.

Oh hun, you know, i think this spotting of yours is going to be one of these things through your pregnancy, a bit like peanuts was(i think it was her anyway). You seem to just have this spotting on and off and although its horrible and it puts you on edge its probably nothing to worry about, you might find it stops altogether once you get into 2nd tri. x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat i really hope it does stop. Or even if it doesn't i'd love them just to be able to say at my scan "oh look such and such is wrong so you are likely to bleed all the way through"

It's just fear of the unknown as usual i suppose :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes madcat mine went on and off to 12 weeks. I agree with madcat, Gilz, once it's started I think it's more likely for there to be more but it not to be more of a cause for concern. Try not to panic. :hugs:

madcat what awful news! :( And rubbish for you not knowing where to put yourselves. It so often seems to happen that way in families. When DH and I got engaged my Dad had a heart attack so that put everything out the window. (His attack wasn't BECAUSE we got engaged!) I just realised that I announced our pregnancy on fb on baby loss awareness day too. :dohh:

Glad the part went well Madly. What about Aoine (pronounced ain-ya)? I work with someone with that name, it's lovely I think. Sorry your sickness is neverending too. I rang the doctor this morning hoping for something to help me with migraines and/or sickness. First he misread I was 31 weeks, kept on about early labour and I was like well that's not going to happen yet! So it's a good job we realised his mistake or I might've been taking bad meds! But there's nothing for either. He thinks acupuncturists won't work during pregnancy. Think I'll have a look into it but it's not going to be a quick fix by any means. I'm currently announcing all over work trying to set some plans for if I can't make anyhing.


----------



## madcatwoman

we just cant believe the chances of us both getting pregnant the same time, our 12 weeks scan was the same day, same hospital, we know this because we saw them there but they didnt see us!. And now this. And as someone else said, they day our baby is born is going to be the day they think they would have had their baby too!.

Never rains when it pours!


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs:Aw Madcat thats horrible news:hugs:

Gilz my spotting started at 9 wks,and was on and off until last wk,so a good 4 wks.Haven't had it since last tues so kinda hoping thats it finished,but wouldn't be at all surprised if it does came back again.
Even though I know baba is safe and sound its still scary to see,roll on your nxt scan.xx

Ozzie we're definately finding out the sex,wish I could find out now!!!
We have 2 boys so a girl would be lovely,but sometimes i feel boy vibes,so have the idea in my head its another boy,and the idea appeals more and more!I think after all the spotting and getting that scare that just a healthy baby will be great.x

Madly we're doing Irish names too,well seen as my boys are shay and oran it would be silly not to stick with Irish names,plus our surname is brennan so Irish names go really well with that!Plus we're irish!!!!!
At the moment,now dh doesn't agree, but i'm thinking finn brennan,or Keavy brennan.
My hubby comes out with all sorts of ridiculous names,so we haven't even started discussing names properly.I think I'll just wait til we know the sex,then at least we'll only have to think of 1 to agree on..


----------



## vbaby3

Molly did I miss something??Were you in hospital??
Was it from an allergy?


----------



## madcatwoman

My gag reflex is on overtime, it wont let me swallow the large pregnacare vitamins now!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Oh i feel your pain Madcat, i really have to work myself up to taking my pregnacare vits everyday cos they really make me gag too.

It's strange cos touch wood i'm not gagging at anything else yet, just the vitamins, hope it stays that way.


----------



## madcatwoman

i managed to get the omega 3 part down me in the end after nearly spraying out the water from my mouth, but the brown tablet wouldnt go down at all, had to chuck that out. I hope i dont have to go on the hunt for smaller vitamins, i bought two boxes of pregnacare+:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think I've taken about 5 pregnacare since bfp. I took about the same the whole pregnancy with Byron. Just couldn't swallow or stomach them.


----------



## gilz82

Well you can rule asda pregnancy ones out too then madcat cos they are actually bigger than the pregnacare one!!


----------



## madcatwoman

ah right ok. well, i'll have a look around and see whats out there, but i guess they all might be similar if they do the same thing. I wouldnt take them but i dont have the best diet in the world, theres so many foods i dont like its not funny, so i thought i best take them, its just not happening now though!


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same I really need to take mine as I'm already aneamic. I can't go back on proper iron it makes me ill.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz get some spatone. It's iron rich water, better than iron tablets and you just stick it in some juice.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I've tried the spatone it makes me :sick:

Before I got pregnant my anaemia was so bad that they were talking about iron infusions. Need to wait to see what the consultant says in a couple of weeks.


----------



## molly85

Yup Vbaby I was in A&E for 3 hours. I am fine though.
You can get apill cutter and cut vitamins in half. I take mine before bed so not at the same time as my thyroid meds


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey my lovely grad ladies :kiss:

I AM BACK OUR INTERNET IS BACK UP AND RUNNING :wohoo:

madcat I am so sorry about your family and the sad baby news :( both me and my sister were preggers with just a week apart when I was expecting Oliver but she mc :cry: so I understand where your at! Its is hard to know what to say/do and I found it hard telling her about beanie baby cause she is still TTC and has had many more mc`s in the recent years :( Also you can count out tescos multivits too cause they are like horse pills :sick:

Gilz hon I agree with the other ladies re your spotting I think you may suffer on and off until maybe end of 1st tri.....I feel sure everything with jellybean is just fine :hugs:

Peanut hon I love Aoine AND I think its our girly name :) not sure about a middle name though I think we may lean towards irish again will have to give it more thought! How are you feeling this eve?

vbaby I love the idea of giving a girl a name thats isnt spelt the same way its pronounced and I love lots of irish/celtic names and so I think its the perfect idea.....she will be quite unique in Leeds along all the Jessicas, Laurans, Rubys etc We want a name which isnt so common here :)

Molly hon so sorry you ended up in a&e....glad you are on the mend now :hugs:

Annoying comment of the weekend :trouble: We told our last two friend couples on saturday we are expecting and one of the women made a true `worthy of a smack` comment! She has two little girls (5 1/2 yrs old and an 11 months old) It is no secret she cried when she found out both of her babies were girls :growlmad: My DH grew up with 4 close male friends and we all had children within 6months of each other....us being the last of the 1st round :lol: and all the other couples had girls except we of course had Oliver. Well she has spitting blood when she learnt we were having a boy and she used to behave really obsessively around Oliver (like he was hers) whenever all us couples and babies got together. Then she fell pregnant with her 2nd and apparently according to her partner (he told DH!) she cried for a week after her 20wk scan and went sick at work cause she wanted a boy and her baby was a girl :saywhat: So everyone was asking like people do wether we wanted a boy or girl and did we have any names picked! She stuck up her nose when I said we were considering irish names for a girl and then said to me `By the way just so you know your not allowed to have a girl because I wasnt allowed one of each so why the hell should you get a boy and girl` I wanted to lynch mob the woman HOW DARE SHE AND HOW VERY CHILDISH! One of the other women nearly fell off her chair at the comment and so I just replied saying I would be more than happy with what I was given and that a child is a precious gift wether it be a boy or girl and that I already had two girls anyway......my two god-daughters :) wiped the smile right off her face!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I made some homemade soup today from one of my pregnancy books.....leek and tomato......its meant to help with :sick:ness and so far so good.....I had a bowl at 5pm and normally within half hour of eating I am feeling really :sick:.....I DONT :wohoo: It takes about 20-30mins to make mostly chopping the veggies and if anyone wants the recipe I will be happy to give them it :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly - glad to be of service! That woman needs a smack! And good work with the soup. Leek :sick: I'm not so bad. Haven't eaten enough so feeling off but it's because I wasn't feeling off. Think I've only retched once today. Wish I could know it's stay this way! I discovered today that nvq3 is kind of a-level equivalent so it's gone up in my estimation! I've done lots of work on it today.

Molly did I miss you going to a&e as well? I thought you meant work when you were talking about hospital. What was the matter? Hope you're ok.


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly!, i cant believe your friend, OMG fancy being like that just because its not the sex she wanted! Jeeese!. I would 'like a girl', something tells me it wont be, and if its not when we find out, its still ok with me, i can get the whole 'girl thing' out of my head then which will help, overall i just want it to be healthy.

Thanks molly, i didnt know you can get a pill cutter!!!, i'll look into that b'cause i think the situation is going to get worse before it gets better, those pills are just horrendous in size, and that was my thoughts for when im having a good day!!.

Well, we are thinking of breaking our news to the family members in question at the end of the week, well, tell her husband first and let him choose a time he thinks is best to pass the news on to her.
Its a popular time of year however, as DH broke the news to his uncle, aparently his cousin is pregnant too, one week ahead of me at 14 weeks!. Small world.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What a day. First, I got lost on the way to work and was 10 minutes late. Then I got totally nauseous and started crying. The manager took me aside and I blurted out that I'm pregnant :cry: She and the owner called me into a meeting around 4:30ish and she asked if I knew before I started and I said I just found out this past weekend and I was able to call the maternity unit at our hospital to get appointments because they are open 24 hours a day. She said ok and told me she had to be honest, she may not be able to keep me on past my 12 weeks because she is looking for consistant staff (crying now at this point). She said she would phone her solicitor and ask because she currently is being sued by an old manager who was pregnant and got dismissed on unrelated grounds. So, I find out tomorrow what the situation will be. OH says he doesn't care as long as the baby is healthy, but our money situation is such that we can't afford for me not to be working. I'm totally knackered now. It's been an emotionally draining day :cry:


----------



## molly85

lol thought I was unloved so didn't make more of an issue of it. I have amild chillie allergiewhen i eat raw chillie. I made matt this super hot chillie pasta and with 15 minutes my lips were burning and swollen. antihystamine didn't work and i hwent through 2 ice pack emergency doctor said hospital i went i sat i saw triage i sat and waited and waited. 2.5 hours later i saw a nurse specialist who told me off for risking certirazine then said i's doneeverything they would and could someone stay wiith me over nite. I'd been there long enough so said i'd ask the parents as matt was working. No one would stay awake if to check i was breething so i went home and was in bed alone by 9.30 ready for an early shift today. All my gp said was don't touch chillie! all well and good but its the only way matt will eat healthy


----------



## PeanutBean

Did I mention we told everyone on Friday? Excellent response from our mates on fb. DH's family? Meh. You'd think there'd be a bit more for their second grandchild. :growlmad:

Oh and on that note DH and I are having a disagreement. He wants to take Byron up to see our friends in the NE on his birthday (28th Nov). This naturally means a whole weekend which I can't manage so I can't go and also at least a day spent visiting his ungrateful family which defeats the whole object of being cross with them for never visiting Byron. I thought we were having a party on his birthday at home but apparently instead I don't get to spend Byron's birthday with him at all. If only DH hadn't learnt to drive!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG ozzieshunni :hugs: am not sure they can sack you though hon? Peanut have you any advice?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol thought I was unloved so didn't make more of an issue of it. I have amild chillie allergiewhen i eat raw chillie. I made matt this super hot chillie pasta and with 15 minutes my lips were burning and swollen. antihystamine didn't work and i hwent through 2 ice pack emergency doctor said hospital i went i sat i saw triage i sat and waited and waited. 2.5 hours later i saw a nurse specialist who told me off for risking certirazine then said i's doneeverything they would and could someone stay wiith me over nite. I'd been there long enough so said i'd ask the parents as matt was working. No one would stay awake if to check i was breething so i went home and was in bed alone by 9.30 ready for an early shift today. All my gp said was don't touch chillie! all well and good but its the only way matt will eat healthy

OMG that sounds awful!!:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG ozzieshunni :hugs: am not sure they can sack you though hon? Peanut have you any advice?

I'm on a 12 week probationary period. They have the right at the end of it to say it's not working, but they can find something else. They cannot use my pregnancy as grounds for dismissal.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you're ok Molly! I remember a post on chilli but didn't realise it took such a serious turn!

Ozzie she had better call a bloody solicitor be sued she absolutely cannot let you go on the basis of being pregnant whether you knew before or not!!! That makes mr just bloody furious! You get a record of this conversation. If 12 weeks comes and you've done a good job and she sacks you bloody well sue too!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> What a day. First, I got lost on the way to work and was 10 minutes late. Then I got totally nauseous and started crying. The manager took me aside and I blurted out that I'm pregnant :cry: She and the owner called me into a meeting around 4:30ish and she asked if I knew before I started and I said I just found out this past weekend and I was able to call the maternity unit at our hospital to get appointments because they are open 24 hours a day. She said ok and told me she had to be honest, she may not be able to keep me on past my 12 weeks because she is looking for consistant staff (crying now at this point). She said she would phone her solicitor and ask because she currently is being sued by an old manager who was pregnant and got dismissed on unrelated grounds. So, I find out tomorrow what the situation will be. OH says he doesn't care as long as the baby is healthy, but our money situation is such that we can't afford for me not to be working. I'm totally knackered now. It's been an emotionally draining day :cry:

i dont think they can leagally do that hun, they could possible make up another excuse at the end of your trial period and get round it that way, not the pregnancy thing. I must admit i went for an interview at 6 weeks, but i was honest and told them i was pregnant, needless to say i didnt get the job lol.


(ps ive found a pill cutter  just going to order it now!)


----------



## molly85

Ozzie you can't be fired because your pregnant. What do you do?
Work your butt off and prove your productive and they won't have a leg to stand on. I would also suggest you contact citezians advise or a union like unison.


----------



## PeanutBean

God these employers make me livid. You can tell by my typos! :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

You're under no obligation to inform an employer before 25 weeks. I'm just so cross! Evidentally she has made you feel like utter shit. What a weedling cow.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No they cant sack you hon for been pregnant even at the end of the probationary period and if they dont keep you on after probationary period they have to have proven grounds to terminate your employment ie timekeeping or unable to manage workload or whatever and it has to be proven! Considering she has told you she might not keep you after 12wks because she wants `consistant staff` I would say she already has intentions of discrimating you because your are pregnant which she cant and if her solicitor has owt about him/her they will tell her so!

Just before I fell preggo with Oliver I submitted a letter of grievance about the way a manager was treating me to the practice manager of the surgery where I worked! The practice manager was a real nasty witch anyway but I had a right to go to work without being subject to abuse. The day I told her I was preggo she told me that I had thrown a spanner in the works because they planned to sack me later that day for being a trouble causer :saywhat: all cause of my letter of grievance (might I add that I had a diary of events which were about a yr long!) Needless to say they sort legal advice and found they couldnt sack me cause I was preggo not that they had rights to anyway!


----------



## molly85

the woman has already said she's not going to keep you because your pg, no matter what she saysnow it will be unfair dismissal. obviously this woman is not so bright to do this a second time.

on the Chillie I could breathe i was fine except the lips but i couldn't eat so went 6 - 7 hours without food. 
Alarmingly one of my clients already somehow knew I was pg and told me today they couldn't hear him. Totally freaked me out. I'm sure every thing is fine and i doubt i could get a scan on the grounds my psychotic client can hear its voice.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Molly! Best to close your ears to that. And I agree with you, she's already done herself in saying this! I'd place my bets that the other woman WAS sacked becsuse of pregnancy!


----------



## molly85

no fear peanout, i can feel all the stretching going on today, didn't fancy my dinner asure sign i'm pg i eat like a pig usually


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Spot on Molly and Peanut thats what I was trying to say but I was obviously not as clear :dohh:


----------



## molly85

i seriously get a bee in my bonnet over unfair dismissal.
thankfully my boss is great i'm still doing my health and social care NVQ level 3 and who ever it was also doing that level its worth 2 A-C a levels. then I'm doing the degree.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:trouble: DH just told me hes going away for two nights FOR HIS CHRISTMAS DO! Driving down south on Sunday 14th Nov staying over on Sunday night and Monday night coming back on Tuesday 16th Nov.........except I am going to the hospital all morning on Tuesday 16th Nov for my GTT tests and he booked the day off work to come with me :growlmad: not impressed in the slighest mainly cause he forgot!


----------



## molly85

Men in trouble all over.
Peanut tell OH byron is having his birthday with you as you only have 13 more roughly left when he will def be home to celebtrate them


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DH says hes not going now :growlmad: but its the sort of guilt trip `I wont go then!`


----------



## gilz82

Oh I hate that madly. I have to admit my OH now doesn't do that but my previous partner was always doing that "oh fine I won't go thing" He knew that I would never be strong enough to say fine don't go and he'd get to go anyway. 

Not that I'm comparing your DH to my ex. He was a manipulative ass and your DH is probably just having a bloke moment.


----------



## madcatwoman

im not thrilled with my DH either. Every now and then the lads all go camping, but its at the top of a mountain, with cliffs and places where you could go flying arse over t*t. The plan is always to camp over night, get pissed light a fire and go on a midnight walk about.

My concern has always been that when theyre so bladdered theyre not looking at what theyre doing&where theyre going, esp on the midnight walk about, im always terrified something is going to happen to DH. 

Theres one planned for november, he knows im not thrilled, ive told him he has to be more careful (told him im not ending up a single mum!)but do they listen??


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat I am so sorry about your family members, I cant imagine ever having to make that decision its hideous. Not looking forward to my screening but heyho it is the choice we have made. Its when something like that happens that you wonder how anyone could be so ridiculous over the gender (like your 'friend' Madly - what a weird one!).

Molly - sorry you ended up in A&E! From memory piriton is one of the safer antihistamines if one is really needed. I have an emergency supply in as my allergies always get worse (and asthma) in early pregnancy.

Gilz, bugger that the spotting has returned. Its funny since I found out what mine was its gone. But I agree when you know exactly what it is it is easier to get your head around. Hope it goes away FOREVER soon :flower:

I watched The Holiday the other night on DVD. Boy did I cry. Normally I can contain it a little but oh no the floodgates open. Nearly cry every day when people tell me their sad stories, want to take them all home and love them and look after them.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm a super crier at the best of times Loopy but pregnancy is making it even worse. I cries at the man in the iron mask the other day. 

Not at the bit where people actually die or anything but at poor Leonardo DiCaprio in the iron mask. 

I don't even like leonardo dicaprio!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i cried at the end of Lost (we bought the box set the other week) and i wasnt even sure exactly what was going on! hahaha!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Men :trouble: he keeps saying `I wont go its not fair on you` guilt trip of the century......I wish he would shut up! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## molly85

Madly write a whole of chores he has todo or allternativly take you with him as it will be your last weekend away together before your all bumpy. Eugh men, Matt has poker nights I want him to hurry up and organise his next one as it will prob be the last before baby arrives I won't mind them they won't be til 4 am


----------



## PeanutBean

Men. Grrr. My little man has been practicing tonight. He's only just gone off to sleep and DH had to do that. I've been ready to beat him, shut him in his room and climb under my duvet. Instead I have alternately shouted and conjolled, ignored and hung out washing, tried to bribe with stories. But I only finally got him in bed, tucked in with a book about 2 mins before DH walked in thus rendering all my efforts useless!

I've eaten two pieces of toast and a handful of pringles since lunch and am just praying this mild improvement will enable me eat the tea DH is cooking or I'm done for.

Hugs to everyone. I've forgotten everything I just read!


----------



## molly85

Aww peanot get some rest and some food and just don't brush your teeth tonight once a day isn't the end of the world


----------



## PeanutBean

But the taste of my mouth after eating makes me want to be sick! Clean teeth is about the only time my mouth is ok.

I've just had some scrambled egg tortilla and dh has some cheesy chips on the way that I may or may not be able to stomach. Healthy!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ah I forgot to say but have practically broken my toes stepping over (or so I thought) the computer chair feet for my slipper. Jeeze did I swear and then cry! Even Byron stopped laughing and asked "mumma?" and pointed at his toes. I had totally forgotten how clumsy pregnancy is. I stood up this morning bashing my bum on the corner of the dressing table. I was covered in bruises up my thighs last time.


----------



## molly85

What clumseyness? that wasn't on the list of symptoms? jeez i'm gnna be in a&e alot i think. 
Aw man no winning on the teeth


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks girls. I thought it was shifty that she said she might not be able to keep me after the 12 week probationary period and that I knew before I was hired! I did not! :grr: I was just so upset yesterday :-( Glad I told though cause now I've been risk assessed and I'm not to pick up children, hoover, move tables, etc.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

This gagging just wont leave me alone anymore these days, what was once in a while thing is now daily and a few times a day, i dont know what makes it happen, its not smells, its not b'cos im feeling sick, it just happens and what i dont like is not knowing where and when.

Otherwise, no news today!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I retched again this morning :( I thought I had turned a corner and I was so worried about throwing up on the bus or in the street doing the school run I skipped breakfast until I got back home when I felt well enough for a sausage and spam butty......yum yum :)

On a better note I just saw my MW this morning and she is such a lovely lady! I heard beanie babys heartbeat for the 1st time :cloud9: very strong and reassuring :wohoo: I think its a little early cause I am only 12+4 wks and with Oliver I didnt hear until about 14wks. I wont see her again now until 18th Jan 2011 when I will be 25wks but she says this isnt set in stone and to give her a call on her mobile if I need her before :) I have plenty of hospital antenatal appointments in between anyway so am not totally without support :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Wow Madly that's great you heard the heartbeat.

Well another day another drama for me, more bleeding this morning and quite a bit at that. Phoned the EPAU they said just come straight in.

So that's me been had another scan, jellybean is fine and has grown more so i've caught up the days they had initally taken away from me.

Down side is they don't know why i'm bleeding, there is nothing in my uterus to indicate bleeding so they are now thinking possibly cervical.

I've still to go for my scan next wednesday but then they are going to do and examination to see if there is something up with my cervix.

Yay jellybean is ok :happydance: but booo that they don't know why i'm bleeding. If it's possible i'm actually more worried about it now rather than reassured.


----------



## madcatwoman

but thats good, at least they cant see any bleeding in your womb and at least they are willing to investigate further as they think it could be your cervix and then you'll know what all this bleeding has been about, it might be cervical erossion or something like that(so ive read) and i think if it is there must be something they can do.

Great you got to see bean again and whats more its growing nicely!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey gilz so sorry you had to go to epau again but great you got to see jellybean......so reassuring :hugs: I am glad they are going to investigate when you go back so hopefully you will get some answers :thumbup: its good news its not your womb or jellybean :kiss:

I loved hearing the heartbeat shame I didnt think to record on my mobile phone cause DH didnt go with me but am sure he will hear it at some point! I might buy a doppler for my birthday :)


----------



## molly85

aww gilz could just be something that needs a few stitiches not comfy but farmore comfortable than child birth. Would love to see my beaby again but i'm not sure matt would let me spend anoth £115 coz I want to have a look lol. Big Hugs to you Beany has stuck this long I think you'll make it through 1st, 2nd and 3rd Tri try not to worry as little as possible.

From me I got about 12 hours sleep my cold is now on my chest and the phlegm is refusing to shift great for the breathing. I'm other wise fine i think beany is trying to make space on my left now because i have a stitchy type pain there. 

Ozzie remind that woman she has already said will not keep you on after 12 weeks because you are PG and that to fire you would be to break the law and you will sue(?spelling) which would come out more exspensive for her than keeping you on and giving you the statortary Mat leave you will be entitilled to. It sounds like a nursery so I am sure she would like her business to remain good and cort case would mean press coverage.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks madcat you have made that sound more positive :thumbup:

I have had cervical errosion before and had laser treatment for it 7 years ago, was just slightly scared that might now mean there's something actually wrong with cervix and the baby could fall out :blush:


----------



## molly85

lol Gilz Ihave heard of incompetant cervix as they have spotted a prob already if its that they will stitch it, as far as i know incompetant cervix isn't a prob til more like 3rd tri


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not sure that could actually happen gilz hon but I understand where you are coming from.....I was convinced I was having an ectopic preg cause of all the right ovary pain I was getting :trouble: I think us preg ladies over worry!

I nearly died when my ob gynae told me she thought I would manage to deliver a bigger baby than Oliver naturally....Oliver was 10lb 5oz and I had a rough delivery with him! I gave her a look `ARE YOU INSANE WOMAN!` I certainly do not want to encourage a larger baby if I can help it NO NO NO!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah i do realise that the jellybean won't actually fall out :blush: but you understand the sentiment.

I know both Madly and Peanut will testify that a mothers worry never goes away but i just want to get to a stage where i'm enjoying being pregnant and can worry less.

How's your lips today Molly, hopefully they are much better now :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Gilz :hugs: Glad you've seen baby and baby is well. I agree with the others. Cervical is much less worrying than bleeding from within the uterus. As Molly says an incompetent cervix can be fixed with a stitch - you could post for answers in third tri, I remember a number of girls having it done when I was pregnant with Byron. Do they no you've had prior treatment to your cervix? That could well be linked to what you're experiencing now. And the baby really can't fall out. For one thing the placenta and everything is embedded into the uterine wall and as it gets bigger it wouldn't be able to fit out or your pelvis until the stage at which your bones had all moved around and that would still require some serious pushing on your part. This is good news for you I think. :)

Madly 12-25 weeks is a big gap! But then I have an appointment at 16 weeks and not again til 28 weeks with the scan in between. They don't care so much about us second time mums! :cry:

I have only just started work as I'm working late this evening. I love having a morning lounging around! Walked the dog in the mega rain. Just eaten some lunch, need another meal in an hour or so though to see me through the evening! Still feeling nauseous, more than yesterday again so I guess I felt better yesterday for having been sick the night before.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know 12-25wks is huuuuuuuuuuuuge with Oliver I went every 4wks :wacko: as I say I dont feel so abandoned cause I have GTT at 16wks, hospital ANC at 17wks, 2nd scan at 20wks and then MW at 25wks and possibly GTT again at 26wks if diabetes is neg at 16wks.....however if GTT is + at 16wks I will be seen in ANC frequently so diabetes can be well controlled! I have so many apps I am worried I will forget something :dohh:

EDIT: between 20wk scan and 25wk MW app its xmas period so I will be plenty occupied am sure time will fly!


----------



## gilz82

Yup Peanut they know about my cervical treatment, so at least they are aware of it.

Seriously hope it doesn't need stitched the thought of that makes me want to :sick:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes I've always wondered what exactly a stitch entails!


----------



## molly85

i'd prefer not to know what a stitch involves even if i needed one. knock me out for anything involving that part of my body. 
i'm only just eatting cereal that i ddnt I'm mysteriously back down to 13 stone i'm a right hefa but was 13'4 - 6 when i got back from holiday so i'm quite pleased no idea how i'v done it


----------



## madcatwoman

a stich in time saves 9!.

Sorry, that wasnt very helpful, no i dont suppose its very pleasant at all, but if its something you needed done for the sake of the baby you just wouldnt even think about it.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> i'd prefer not to know what a stitch involves even if i needed one. knock me out for anything involving that part of my body.
> i'm only just eatting cereal that i ddnt I'm mysteriously back down to 13 stone i'm a right hefa but was 13'4 - 6 when i got back from holiday so i'm quite pleased no idea how i'v done it

i was weighed at my private scan on sunday, im now 12 stone!, never been 12 stone in my life, ive been 11.5 at my heaviest, im certainly not even on my full appitite these days either!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I can imagine its pleasant (again sorry not helpful!)....but I reckon if its a must then its gotta be done and gilz hon by the time you have given birth you will no longer be worried about :blush: issues cause giving birth chucks any concern out of the window......I would say you sort of become immune to opening your legs for strangers :rofl: gosh that sounds so fresh.....but truly you just dont seem to be as bothered/worried/embarassed! I had opened my legs akimbo in stirrups so many times for one cons or another before pregnancy (during the lead up to ivf) that when I fell preggo I thought bring on the examinations to find that actually until labour you dont routinely have any :dohh:


----------



## molly85

LolI was very relieved to hear that then went for scan and the woman waved that internal probe at me eugh!!!!!!!! I was verypleased i'donly just showered. The gown the gave me was disposable and see through, i had to walk through a corridor like that


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OH NO A SEE THROUGH GOWN! :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat at my booking in I was 11 stone. Ditto, excluding my last pregnancy I've never been 11st in my life! I'm sure I was less at booking in with Byron too. :( This is why I never weigh myself!


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> LolI was very relieved to hear that then went for scan and the woman waved that internal probe at me eugh!!!!!!!! I was verypleased i'donly just showered. The gown the gave me was disposable and see through, i had to walk through a corridor like that

See through?! And why did you need a gown? And why make you walk in public in it?!


----------



## gilz82

Oh the whole people looking at my whoha doesn't greatly bother me given they are medical people. At the end of the day i'll get a baby and being realistic i don't think my whoha is so horrendous or weird that any of the people who look at it will ever remember it

Oh and the see through gown that's just uncalled for really!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hate taking my knickers off......I have no idea how DH managed to get me pregnant :rofl:

I never weigh myself either Peanut.....I am 5`9 broad and big boobed if I was the average weight for my height I would be ILL so I tend to stick with clothes and how comfortable they feel :thumbup: I am happy and life is for living not starving yourself.....if I need to lose weight I cut back on treats and cut down on take out food or whatever.....I am never going to be skinny am just not built like that!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Oh the whole people looking at my whoha doesn't greatly bother me given they are medical people. At the end of the day i'll get a baby and being realistic i don't think my whoha is so horrendous or weird that any of the people who look at it will ever remember it
> 
> Oh and the see through gown that's just uncalled for really!!

you made me chuckle hon :hugs: but I agree realistically they have seen it all before a trillion times over and are likely to see it all again the same amount of times over. Am sure they have seen far worse than my whoha considering I am an obsessively clean person :blush: and thats what I tell myself :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've never owned any scales but I still (well until preg) fit clothes I've owned since I was 16. I judge my size rather than my weight, if I couldn't fit in the same clothes I'd be worried! But I've never dieted and don't watch what I eat at all. No idea what the average weight is for my height (5'3) but I suspect I'm at the higher end of it. But like you madly I've got huge boobs and I'm curvy (had a 28" waist before Byron, it didn't quite go back though!) and quite muscly underneath too from walking and things. I think I'd get a bit obsessive if I owned scales.


----------



## PeanutBean

I dunno, I reckon mine looked a bit funny postnatally... :blush:


----------



## molly85

Oh i only have issue as i worry about smell lol it's always clean but smells worry me lol.
Seenas I have had a bum exam a very delightful process involving a glove and KY gel I don't think I'm that shy. 
I had to cross from changing room to exam room so wasn't best pleased but was a bit in awe of the placebeing a private clinic it was only staff there but still who really wants to see my bum?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I would too and tbh my tummy has never been the same since having Oliver and I dont reckon I will ever have a washboard stomach again so to speak.....I look good with curves and DH thinks so too :) I could probably do with losing weight BUT after baby is born but mostly my weight is in my spare tyre so :shrug: whats a woman to do!


----------



## molly85

lol post natally they all look like a bus has passed through them lol. I'm sure it sprung back nicely. 
The scales hate me i was a little concerned i had put on to much weight was hoping I might loose a few pounds of me during pregnancy. So not gaining would be good if that makes sence


----------



## PeanutBean

Ditto, though I never had a flat tummy in my whole life! (Madcat and I have already chatted about our tummies! lol). I wouldn't know how to get one, I don't think it would be possible for me and it's certainly not natural.

Ugh molly I was so not impressed having a bum exam after the birth. Thank god I was still numb but she had a very slender finger!! As if the episiotomy and ventouse weren't bad enough!


----------



## molly85

ohh madly i have a couple of thise no worrys if I get a flat I'v always got aspare lol


----------



## molly85

lol it's like a reverse poop. not painful just a bit ungainful and the position u have be in. lol I'm not sure how my gay male friends do it for fun. Whooops lowering the tone.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no a bum exam after delivery not sure what is worse that or having to have my placenta delivered by hand :(

I had a trainee in theatre with my ob gynae and my placenta didnt come away with the jab they give you after birth (a retained placenta!) it had to be manually removed cringe! So in goes the trainee arm up to elbow inside my whoha and struggles to remove it :( DH says to him `your not much good at this are you mate?` I could have died theres me legs akimbo and DH berating the trainees efforts over my whoha :blush: so in goes the ob gynae also arm to elbow up my whoha and manages to remove in one go :wacko:

Truly all your dignity goes outta the window!


----------



## PeanutBean

I wonder more how women do it for fun molly! But I am a prude so maybe it's just me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey madly!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh yeah I had a wonderful birth :dohh: Even my MW enjoyed filling in her two trainees with my previous delivery history this morning!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly i hate to imagine some of the dirty unwashed people that get seen in maternity units ewwwwww. 

Thankfully Peanut even if it does look weird postnatally i won't need to look at it every day, pants are wonderful inventions :haha:

So wish i was as laid back as you guys about weight, i was skinny at school, moved in with a crap boyfriend got very fat. Lost all the weight back to slim and now i weight myself every monday in life. I try hard not to, but then i end up worrying about if i've put weight on or not. I truly dread becoming that fat sad girl again, i know it's stupid.

ALSO what have i missed why is there fingers and bums after birth!!! Not liking the sound of this at all people!!


----------



## molly85

madly! I have images of the vet with wows and blue elbow length gloves lol!
eugh woman to ewwwww


----------



## molly85

gilz your gnna be a mum your feet will never hit the ground again,


----------



## PeanutBean

Checking for third degree tears Gilz. :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Oh good gawd!! Can't believe no one has ever told me that.

My sisters friend quite graphically shared her birth story with me ending with her telling me the reason they put the baby on your chest in her opinion is so that you can't punch anyone while they stitch up your whoha.

She missed out the whole bum part, so not like her.


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe she didn't notice! They give you a local if you need stitches.


----------



## molly85

she prob ddn't feel the bum part it's not painful, it just grosses you out to watch. Sadly i was on all 4s for mine as i have a skin tag back there that some times tears when I have done a rather large poop. I no longer boother with the doctors unless there is a special issue with it. eugh hope that doesn't increase my chances of a tare. eugh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I had a massive tear too :dohh: and had painful stitches :( I dont think I missed a thing during labour :wacko: I hope this time its not as eventful :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Gloves on Madly lol.
I just had this thought if labour is like my pregnancy so far I might as well do it at home i hate being "in" hospital


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Ditto, though I never had a flat tummy in my whole life! (Madcat and I have already chatted about our tummies! lol). I wouldn't know how to get one, I don't think it would be possible for me and it's certainly not natural.
> 
> Ugh molly I was so not impressed having a bum exam after the birth. Thank god I was still numb but she had a very slender finger!! As if the episiotomy and ventouse weren't bad enough!

Oh yes, i even have childhood photos of me on the beach with a pouch for a tummy, it just got worse and worse, i tried all sorts, gym,situps,diets, i gave into it in the end.


What an earth am i reading about on here, elbows up whoohaas, fingers up bums, please tell me none of this concerns me.

Question, If i have another packet of pickled onion monstermunch, would it be really bad?


----------



## gilz82

Have either of you tried the creams you get that are supposed to minimise tearing, Peanut or Madly?

I was considering getting the mothercare one but not if it doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl::rofl: poor madcat you'll all be giving her nightmares


----------



## molly85

It's not the cream that works your massaging the area and stretching the skin I'd mean to start doing that already with some e45 I better get a special whooha pot lol.

We're all gnna get a our bums and whoohas poked lol


----------



## madcatwoman

they can keep their poking finger away from my whoohaa!!:grr:


----------



## gilz82

Think you'd better have that other packet of monster munch now Madcat :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

damn right i will, i'll come back when youre all talking nicely!:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I never used them, but I had to have an episiotomy because of the ventouse. I had no tears.


----------



## molly85

with or without a local peanut. Wahoo booked in for half head of highlights on the 8th and a trim. Plus I get 20% off as Im a student its going to be about £30 thats rediculously cheap.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh ladies,I've just been laughing there catching up!!
I completely forgot about the finger up the bum bit!!but it really didn't bother me after what i'd just been through!!

I did stretch my bits with almond oil when I was preg with shay.It was in 1 of my baby books so gave it a go!It was basically pulling down and stretching the bit between the 2 holes??!!!:blush::blush:Is it called the perineum?
I think it definately worked,as I didn't rip down that way,but I did tear upwards,right beside my pee hole,bloody painful.And TMI but my inner lip bits were all torn,and sewn back together.I checked in mirror,I know I know I should of just left it,but I near puked,I really thought my clit was hanging off.Thank god it was still there in behind all the swollenness!!:blush::blush::blush::blush::dohh::dohh:
Thankfully with baby no 2 I just needed a couple of stitches and my recovery time was sooo quick compared to the 1st.
Oh god the memories are all flooding back!

Gilz sorry your bleeding is back but if its nowhere near baba thats great news.I also worry about my cervix as I had lletz done in june to remove precancerous cells,and I was preg 7 wks later so hoping they'll give my cervix the once over when I have my booking in appointment.
Even if your cervix is short they can put a stitch in it,as far as I know its just done with local anaesthetic and nothing to worry about.And it'll be wks before baby is putting pressure on your cervix anyway,at least if you're seen nxt wk you'll know what the story is and what needs to be done.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Actually I wish I'd looked more closely before the pregnancy. There was no postnatal check for me and it was a while before I looked and just felt it was all different without really knowing how. I wouldn't have known if there was any issue with my healing.


----------



## Bids

OH MY GOD :( lol i log on here to tell you all ive got my scan date and just seen the midwife but thought id catch up first and ermmm now i wish i hadnt lol

eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gilz82

It's all part of being pregnant Bids there's no escape :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Dont listen to them Bids, its all lies, all nasty scaremongering lies and it has nothing to do with us!, we'll be just fine, these girls need to wash their mouths out!:haha:

How was your appointment bids?


----------



## Bids

haha gilz your right and im agreeing with cat its all lies - im fine in my own little bubble :D

ive facebooked you Cat ;) but it was all good just took my blood and gave me a load of leaflets and AND booked me in for my scan 2nd Nov only 2 weeks to go YAY!!!!


----------



## molly85

never mind the stitches if they get infected i have heard that stings a bit


----------



## molly85

bids u lucky bugger were the same date i dn't see MW until tuesday I think if any of u girls are good with charts can look at mine and see when u think io'd


----------



## Bids

well i know we've waited a long time just to see the MW but at least it means we get booked in for scans quickly so chin up molly this time next week you'll know and it'll prob only be a few days/week away for you!!!


----------



## Bids

oh and i havent a clue about charts????


----------



## madcatwoman

charts?, i know no charts!. and as for stitches,:-# it!


----------



## molly85

lolimust look at the info again 6dpo i already had a less active thyroid so I can't see how I was put back a week


----------



## gilz82

Wow bids your scan is a whole week and a day earlier than mine and we're only a couple of days apart dates wise.

Bet you are excited that's only two weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

LMAO crazeee girls...had fun catching up on this thread!! thanks :thumbup:

Gilz -sorry about bleeding again :cry: BUT - the good news if the bleeding isnt from within the uterus it is VERY unlikely to disturb the pregnancy. If you have had a cervical erosion in the past it is very likely to be that again. We have a saying in GPland - about horses (common and you see everyday) and zebras (not very common and you see once in a while). An ailment is likely to be a horse rather than a zebra. In this case the horse would be a cervical erosion - you have had it before AND it is very common. An incompentent cervix (requiring stitching) is not quite as uncommon as a zebra but it doesnt present with bleeding and would be in later pregnancy..... hope this makes sense :wacko: Bet you all think GPs are mad!! 

so there ya go Gilz. Bet you are glad you are likely to have a horse up your whooha than a zebra:winkwink: - so no stitches for you x they may ask if your smears are up to date though so might be worth going back armed with the date of your last one :flower:

Oh I forgot the bum thing.....obviously shelved that memory...

Oh a ladies TRUST me, we see sooooooooooo many girl and boy bits it is only the really gross ones that are imprinted on us....and trust me its not peoples faces we remember....,

gonna shut up now before I talk about anymore farm or zoo animals....


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy that made me laugh sooo much. 

I have to be honest my smear test isn't up to date. It was due before I went on holiday and then of course we found out we were pregnant. 

Will they do a new smear while I'm pregnant?


----------



## molly85

lol loopy I know what you mean, i remember a couple of circumsissions i watched and nursed afterwards on grown men. No Man should have his mother join him for that lol


----------



## molly85

gilz I got my letter the day after i found out to it would be my first 1 I wasn't going to bother calling them up if they can't look on the computer and go ohshe PG then I don't want them stick a plastic comb in my whooha


----------



## loopylollipop

short answer - unlikely

Waffly anwer -

As a matter of course they wouldnt, if there arent any major concerns then they should make sure you have one at your post natal check-up (or thereabouts).

If they see a simple, obvious cervical erosion then they would probably follow this course. If they really want to make sure its nothing more worrying (remember zebras.....!) then an experienced gynaecologist may be happy to do one in pregnancy. As far as I am aware it is pretty safe as far as taking the actual smear but they would bear in mind sweeping a (very soft ) brush across the cervix will likely make it bleed more. The bleeding may also make it more difficult to get a decent specimen.

Its hard to say anything concrete as it depends on what they see when they do the examination but the chances are they will just do after pregnancy (remember horses...). The cervix becomes very friabe (fragile and bleeds easily on minimal contact) in pregnancy and this is why bleeding is so common, especially after dtd. 

sorry out the long-winded answer!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Loopy that made me laugh sooo much.
> 
> I have to be honest my smear test isn't up to date. It was due before I went on holiday and then of course we found out we were pregnant.
> 
> Will they do a new smear while I'm pregnant?

mine is due next year, my midwife told me last week that if i recieve a reminder letter that i must not go to it until at least 3 months after i have had the baby.


----------



## molly85

loopy in house GP.


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> loopy in house GP.

:haha::haha:LMAO 

remember I am only a year into GP and am still far more used to the zebras!!

certainly if it is just a routine smear with no concerns they wouldnt touch a pregnant woman with a barge pole. I am pretty sure its a tick box on the post natal check up - but they might not do them til the 3 month point. The practice nurses usually do all the smears so the docs are kinda peripheral souls (although we are trained to do them).

Dont worry Gilz - they are trained to look for zebras up there so if they arent worried then you shouldnt be!

Have made myself wonder when mine is due - have no idea!! And I have annual ones as have had abnormal ones in the past. Havent a damn clue:dohh:


----------



## molly85

not for another year then loopy you daft soul you just said that. lol


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> not for another year then loopy you daft soul you just said that. lol

:rofl::rofl: but cant remember when I had it done! Has to be within a year but for all I know it could have been three months ago! Yikes I have a memory like a sieve its scary.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Update: All is ok about the pregnancy thing but now the SSSC (Scottish Social Services Council whatever) is saying my qualifications don't hold up in the UK! :cry: Why did they take me on if they don't? ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

where are they from? can u do a conversion course? jeez nothing is never easy


----------



## Ozzieshunni

California and apparently nothing converts over :-( Why me?


----------



## molly85

deffinatly offer to go back to college or do your nvq, is it in nursery nursing?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I have qualifications similar to that. They are going to look into everything before they make a final decision.


----------



## molly85

oh jesus they will use that if not the pregnancy thing and non valid qualifications is reasonable. If you wnat to stay in thatfield look at colleges in your area that do it, you can then do an apprentership or something


----------



## Bids

gilz they gave me the option of 2nd nov or 9th nov i jumped for the early one even though i wont be quite 12 weeks cos i simply cant wait any longer lol

ozzie thats crap - how annoying, dont know what to suggest?!!

has anyone (I know cat has had hers) got any advice or thoughts on having the nuchal scan/bloods i cant decide what to do?!! DH doesnt no either and i cant ask my mum yet :( but dont want to leave it too late - are any of you having it done??

^^^^sorry for the random subject change lol....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, if I go to school just now because of my visa status I would have to pay overseas fees which is a difference of about £5000. :cry: I can't win, can I?


----------



## molly85

guess not you could get a job in mother care, toys r us or early learning centre if this all goes wrong i'm sure they will fix it though.

I'l prob have the nuchal tests mainly because I'm a nosey bugger. 

I know i'm well ahead of the game but who's Breast Feeding and who's bottle? I have just looked at the price of electric pumps and might have to remortgage the house. 
No here does it say how long it takes to pump milk, i'm not sure how long it takes the baby to feed either.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie - assuming you didn't lie on your cv/application I don't see how they could take you on and then decide you're not qualified. Clearly someone has been negligent. I would keep the pressure on. Can you provide evidence about what your qualification study included?

Bids - I'm not having the tests. I didn't last time either. We're not offered nuchal here yet and I wouldn't be prepared to pay. We wouldn't have a termination so would rather just wait to see if anything shows on the next scan. One less thing to worry about!

Molly - I did and will breast feed. I used a hand pump when I expressed. Apart from its being rather undignified I had no difficulties with it. They're a lot cheaper!

Well mysteriously since this afternoon the computer has lost all its power. Ace. There goes my homeworking. Going to have an explore but if it won't work I'll just have to hope my mum can fix it tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :kiss:

I have LMAO whilst catching up.....I think us ladies have had just about everything shoved up our whoahs including horses and zebras :rofl: DH wondered what I was howling at :lol: 

Apologises madcat and bids for our foul language and rude minds but honestly labour well.........its all fun :thumbup:

I turned down the triple test with my MW today....we talked and decided that we wouldnt terminate should our results show high/certain possibility so no need to risk doing the test :thumbup:

Re feeding Molly unfortunately for me my babe will be bottle fed like Oliver :( I would like to breastfeed and whilst my milk came in with Oliver (after I was told it wouldnt!) I dont know if it would this time :shrug: I had a breast reduction in 2004 and apparently my milk duds were detached....obviously not so or not correctly as my milk came in with Oliver however I have a dodgy nipple (L) which I nearly lost after my op but through my cons care and the doting care of DH we managed to save it (please dont ask me to explain!) however now esp during pregnancy the tissue underneath gets so hard and sore to touch that I think breastfeeding certainly from L nipple will be extremely painful and I dont think I could be able to just breastfeed from my right :shrug: Peanut what do you think?


----------



## Bids

hmmmm i ''think'' i may terminate depending on what the complications were (everyone has opinions).... so this is why i am struggling - if you had this in mind would you say its worth getting them done?? im only asking cos i really dont know what im talking about (guess i should have spoke to the mw more in depth about it) but i dont know the difference between the 3 bloods they offer and nuchal guess this is what i'm asking!! what are you getting for paying £160-£200??? 

im defo having ago at breast feeding best for everyone and my mums always talked me into it but again each to their own, i may hate it or there might be problems but im going ahead with the YES id like to breast feed - havent looked into anything to do with pumps, god im soooo clueless and havent got bloody time to check out all this stuff :(

oh peanut thats the last thing you need with the pute!!! hope your mum can fix it....

see we have some MORE BFPs in the mother thread - luckiest thread ever in all the time ive seen on B&B dont you think?


----------



## Bids

oh and madly it better be all good fun i'll be having nightmares for the next 7 months lol


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids - the way to look at any test is to question what you will do with the result. Will it change the way you feel or influence decisions you make? If - under no circumstances and irrespective of outcome - would you consider terminating your pregnancy then there really doesnt seem any point putting yourself through the testing...unless you really need to know to prepare yourself for good/bad well before :baby: is born.

If you would consider your options if the tests showed something worrying then go for it. Remember though that the bloods + nuchal only give you a probability of a particular diagnosis (ie Downs) occuring. Only amnio (or cvs) will give you definitive results. 

It is such a personal decision you have to consider what is right for you and your family. I want to know what my liklihood is of having a child with Downs etc but at this moment dont know what decision we would make. Bear in mind though I am at much higher risk than you ladies too so this influences my decision immensely. 

Whatever you two choose is right for you :flower:

I will be breastfeeding hopefully. Did with DS and loved it, was so sad when he didnt want me anymore (at seven months :growlmad:). Thought I was supposed to choose when to stop, not him! 

Madly - at least you have both nips!


----------



## Bids

Thanks lolli - we would be in 2 minds if it was downs or something so i think i do need to have it done to find out but are the bloods the NHS offer good enough or do i really need to fork out the money for the privte nuchal (GRRRR why didnt i ask the midwife)...

no-one in either families has downs etc (DH's cousin has spina bifidia) and we're both under 30 so risks are low i guess but i do want to know if there are any risks!!! bloody one thing after another isnt it!!


----------



## Bids

Oh also the hospital im choosing does not have doctors on site i would have to be transferred if there were any complications the transfer can take an hour - does everyone think this is ok and would you do this?? Its a really nice hospital (midwife-led maternity unit) and only 3-4 mile away!!!

thanks for all your support girls - your the best ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids hon not sure if this will help cause I agree with loopy its a personal decision only you guys can make and yes I agree you have to access what you would do with the results to ascertain wether the risk is worth it! My MW told me that the bloods are by no means an accurate marker and she has had plenty of experience where ladies have had high markers and had a perfectly normal baby but ladies with low markers have had a downs baby. Obviously the idea is to have the amnio if your markers are high but the amnio carries a risk in is self and obviously ladies who have low markers dont have the amnio but it doesnt guarantee your baby wont be born with downs iykwim The bloods are so inconclusive it is such a hard decision esp if your preference would be to poss terminate if your baby did have downs. The only certain way to check for downs is the amnio!


----------



## Bids

hmmm thanks Madly - im not sure about amnio i know my sil had it with both my nieces she was 36 & 39 when preg so although it was fine for her it might not be the case for me!! :( i have a few days to mull it over so guess we'll have to have a proper think about it and decide whats best for us!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids you need to talk to your mw about what is offered by your pct. Nhs tests are as good as private one's for sure so if it's offered there's no need to pay. The amnio point that madly raised is not insignificant. As she says if you cane back high risk you would be offered amnio to get more conclusive results. This carries a 1% chance of miscarriage which is really quite significant in this context and usually higher than the chance of having a baby with the condition even when markers are high. It's a big decision. If you wouldn't have the amnio it's probably not worth getting the tests and you're not high risk anyway. But if you would really not want to go through with the pregnancy then you need to be prepared for the risks associated with the amnio. Good luck with your decision. It can only be decided by you and your oh but ask for as much info as you need from your mw.

Madly in my experience bf I couldn't have managed with only one boob bur you could try expressing from the left one (even before any milk) to see if it would be too uncomfortable. I found that apart from chafed nipples bf was less pressure on the boob overall, a lot of boob goes in the expressing machine! What you could do would be to try feeding from one boob and alternating with a formula feed. It might mean your left boob gets sore from milk build up or it might independently adjust and eventually stop producing on one side. I'm not sure but for me it would be worth experimenting to see what works. Even if you can only do a little bf for a short time it's still a good start for the baby. In many ways you're lucky though, I was always led to believe that reductions made bf impossible.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad to be of help as I say you have to weigh up how important the results are and if you would take any action if the marker was high against the risks you would have to take if you got high markers and went for the amnio which could show no downs anyway, remembering the amnio has a risk in itself! 

Its such an hard descision and then the MW asked me about having the flu jab too......I was like `hey one thing at a time woman`


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut hon :hugs: yes I was led to believe also so totally wrote it out when having Oliver but my milk did come in :dohh: May discuss with my MW when I next see her or if the bf/bottle question comes up at the hospital antenatal cause it general does :)


----------



## Bids

screening tests are offered not the actual nuchal scan & bloods think this is where i am confused as to what the bloody difference is???


----------



## Bids

thanks both... i guess id have to make the decision about the amnio if i was high risk?!! think i may call the mw back (next week now) and ask whether they actually test for downs when they do the bloods at 12 and 20 weeks?!! 


Bollox (excuse my language) i knew there was something else i meant to ask her - was going to ask about the flu jab and she never mentioned it, guess i thought she'd bring it up and then i forgot!!! 

will you have the jab madly - you have had it havent you peanut???


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids there are two lots of screening. One is done at your booking in and is for sickle cell and thallasaemia (sp?!!) and some others I forget. The tri or quad tests which include the test for downs are optional and usually done at 16 weeks. Having the nuchal measurement improves the value of the blood tests so you can have the tests on their own, which is what we're offered here.

Madly thinking about it you should maybe contact la leche league, they might have bf support mentors who have experience with reductions. You might have local groups too but I think a national one might have a higher chance of someone with a similar experience. Maybe you can be super duper and overcome it and be a mentor yourself!


----------



## molly85

I thought 12 week scan was always nuchal it is on Hospitals list of whats gnnna happen to me.
Bids if your pregnancy is good up til 36 weeks stay at the midwife place, most of my family were born at one and I should have been to but i was considered high risk, ventouse and cord round my neck so had to go to the general. 

I'll have flu shot i guess because of where I work I am a regular pin cushion so don't mind. 

To go with me being nosey on the bloods I'm not OH could handle it if there was a problem with bubs. He tells me to shut up when I mention c-sections as an emergency or if I develop diabetes seen as im over weight and already have a hormone problem it could happen. But then i don't think he would handle a termination very well guess we will have to think about it.


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> screening tests are offered not the actual nuchal scan & bloods think this is where i am confused as to what the bloody difference is???

Bids - the more tests you have the more accurate the 'probability' results. If your chances come back less than 1:250 you are offered amnio (in my area at least). And again, there is a risk attached but yields a yes or a no.

In my area the scan is only nuchal, whereas the private scan looks at the nasal bones (a high majority of Downs etc have no identifiable nasal bone at 12 weeks - not sure re % off top of my head). They also look for other more subtle signs by checking organs etc. So it is a more detailed scan. The more they check, the higher chance the 'probability' is accurate.

If you go for it, wouldnt go for bloods alone. As Peanut says, check out what is offered on both private and NHS. If NHS offering pretty much the same, stick with them. I think the private one I go to has a Fetal Medicine Consultant there on the days they do the scan so you have direct access to 'The Boss'.

Hope this helps, it is very confusing been pouring over all my bumpf sent from private clinic. Remember though these chappies are in the money making business and of course are gonna make it sound good and worthwhile!

Ozzi - I am very suspicious that one minute they are saying they may not keep you on due to pregnancy, let me call my lawer, oh and now your qualifications arent recognised?? HELLO is it just me being a crotchety old crone or does this look like a stitch-up?????? Surely these people have a responsibility to check the validity of credentials (?sp) before they employ somebody....especially when working with children?????


----------



## Bids

ahhh i see now peanut it starts to make more sense - i know the mw took my bloods today for sickle and thalass but then she said at the 12 week scan they'll take my bloods for other things like HIV, rubella blah blah and then in my book it says ''later downs blood test'' 20 weeks?? i think i defo need to call and find out!! i was so excited to be seeing her finally that i was dazed i think - should have taken a pad with questions (i'll do this next time)

i defo dont get the scan...

peanut you are so full of great info :D thank you... i should have told my mum id hav been cool about this then - i know what to do with a baby its the pregnancy part im brain dead with!!!


----------



## molly85

Sory girls afterlooking at my chart 100 timesi'm putting my ticker forward again it's annoying me to much.LOL


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> thanks both... i guess id have to make the decision about the amnio if i was high risk?!! think i may call the mw back (next week now) and ask whether they actually test for downs when they do the bloods at 12 and 20 weeks?!!
> 
> 
> Bollox (excuse my language) i knew there was something else i meant to ask her - was going to ask about the flu jab and she never mentioned it, guess i thought she'd bring it up and then i forgot!!!
> 
> will you have the jab madly - you have had it havent you peanut???

Oh Bids poor you!!

They dont do the downs bloods as routine. Think HIV :wacko: one of standard tests. They would ask for consent prior to triple/quad bloods (again dependant on area - triple less sensitive than quad) as it is such a personal choice.

You could decided on the amnio once you have your 'statistic'. It may make a difference to you eg if you are given odds of 1:14 (like a friend of mine) or odds of 1:250. You may follow through with an amnio for the first but decide against for the second. Take one step at a time hun, you can only decide when you have the facts laid out on your table, you cant second guess all your potential options at this stage. :flower::flower::flower:

ps think they are coming to our ward to flu jab us tomorrow. Will be having mine.


----------



## molly85

HIV requires consent but most woman just stick their arm out and don't question it these days.


----------



## Bids

thanks very much lolli - i think youve helped make up my mind im goin to book in i think, really really cant afford it but its too important to us not to so whats money at the end of the day.... awww you lot are brill (i really mean that)!!


----------



## Bids

well one thing i do know is i havent got hiv or aids lol!!


----------



## molly85

lol me to have tomany sodding blood test plus I was a donor


----------



## molly85

Sorry I am a bad person i adjusted it back to where it was before scan


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> HIV requires consent but most woman just stick their arm out and don't question it these days.

They didnt get my consent when I started a new job in Airedale. Whilst the needle was in my arm I asked what they checked for and she said blah blah blah HIV blah blah and I nearly shit my pants. If I did it I would counsel a patient but no no not us. I asked how I would receive the results and she said, oh we would probably call you....went to Edinburgh with a friend and had the worse break ever waiting for the bloody phone to ring. Not that I thought it was a real possibility by hey, have had the odd mistake in my 41 years :blush:

thankfully it was ok but the consent thing really shook me! We have to take our passports and show our picture and have the blood taken with photo i.d.


----------



## loopylollipop

Molly stop fiddling with your ticker naughty girl!


----------



## PeanutBean

You're welcome bids. I thnk loopy's given better info though as she's been looking into it all. I think all trusts should be offering nuchal and quad now but ours is only training for nuchal now. We have quad now but it was tri when I was preg last time so they're getting there. In the green notes there are pages of things the mw is supposed to discuss with you and sign off your consent including HIV and other tests. All tests are optional but the quad is very optional! Lol. Don't be afraid to look at everything in your notes and if you're not sure discuss it. When's it a first baby it's really hard to get to grips with all the different stages and processes. There's nothing you can ask a mw hasn't heard before. DO write down your qs as you think of them and take them with you to your appointment. I did the same thing last time. It's all so overwhelming and there's a lot to get your head around so it's hard to remember all the things you wanted to ask.


----------



## Bids

yep giving blood answer a few of my worries lol we all make mistakes....

haha molly - you'll probably be that at your next scan anyway, have you booked your nuchal?!

the mw did say that if the hosp finds out about my nuchal they might cancel my 20 week scan - *******s, hows that fair i pay privately and then get a free one taken away :( not fair....


----------



## molly85

lol i love being slightly on the inside, knowing blood results etc. saying that can some one remind me to write my latest blood results in my notes please?


----------



## PeanutBean

I was really scared of the HIV test last time. Before DH I was with a guy with antisocial personality disorder for a few months and I was on the pill so we weren't always safe. I was sooo stupid! He was v good in bed (only by practice eh? :dohh:) and later when I looked up his condition and found such people have a higher risk of HIV because of increased promiscuity did I really think about how stupid I'd been. DH was a virgin when we met but he still came with me fir us both to get tested for everything. All came back fine but I was never sure whether it had been three months or not so ever lived in fear. Even this time I still felt afraid though there's no way it's possible (unless DH slept around which he definitely doesn't!).


----------



## molly85

can they actually do that i know 20 week is optional but really thats just rude,

look at the little prune awwwww


----------



## Bids

yeah your sooo right peanut about the notes and stuff... i think they should offer the nuchal as standard free on NHS their doing the work anyway 12 week scan and bloods surely wouldnt cost much more to check a few extra things or spend another 10 mins!!!

i was spoilt with my last job i had private medical care with bupa it was awesome so im not used to nhs crap (no offense to anyone i mean the rules & regs) shame i had good benefits but the people were vile!!!


----------



## molly85

lol peanut. in my job id be more worried blood being around but i'm careful etc.
why is my dog scratching in a i'm carrying a few friends way?


----------



## PeanutBean

Because it's flea season! We've been sorted since the frontline btw. Hope they stay away. And the ham in the washing eventually ran out!


----------



## Bids

well thats what the mw said and she didnt mean the 12 week one cos i'll have already had that at 11 + 4??

i was scared too peanut as DH was also a virgin so i was really worried not that id been around much before him but i did sleep with someone although i didnt know at the time who was on heroin (nice i know) so was really crapping myself!!!

aww that is a cute prune molly lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm heading off in a sec so night ladies!


----------



## Bids

ditto - night peanut/girls :)


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> yep giving blood answer a few of my worries lol we all make mistakes....
> 
> haha molly - you'll probably be that at your next scan anyway, have you booked your nuchal?!
> 
> the mw did say that if the hosp finds out about my nuchal they might cancel my 20 week scan - *******s, hows that fair i pay privately and then get a free one taken away :( not fair....

I would be soooo pissed if they denied me my 20 week scan. This is a fetal anomoly scan so they are looking for other stuff at this stage. I am having my nuchal etc at 12 weeks (bloods two weeks earlier so results ready to pop into computer after the scan done). There is a loooong time between 12 and 20 weeks and a massive difference in what can be picked up as babe is so much bigger.

Just looked up in my booklet - bloods for downs done between 10 and 13 weeks and 6 days and ultrasound for nuchal is between 11 weeks and 0 days to 13 weeks and 6 days. 

20 weeks is late to terminate....baby is potentially viable at 24 weeks so if termination is an option for anybody the earlier it is done the better.

oh and they do nuchal here but not nasal bone etc etc


----------



## loopylollipop

night night hope you head is a bit more settled Bids - remember one step at a time :flower:


----------



## Bids

surely they cant do it - id fight it every step of the way if they did do that!!! like you say 20 weeks is important so to not do that would be ridiculous but she did say that she wouldnt put it on my notes that i was interested/looking at the nuchal just incase?!! god knows - im sooo confused its unbelievable...

i doubt i'll sleep tonight!!!

think im going to go to babybond as the nearest is stafford and the others are in birmingham which = crap traffic/journey etc but peace of mind will be nice (hopefully)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to Bids. I hope it all works out :hugs:

They have assured me that my pregnancy is not a factor. They are totally supportive and assure me that everyone loves me there and wants me to stay. I do believe them. I do however feel irritated that none of this was properly checked before I was hired :grr: Why hire someone and then find out they are not "qualified" in the UK? They said they are going to do all they can to try and sort it out so I can stay on. *sigh* Why me and why now? :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

On top of that, I'm a good teacher! Really good! Experience should surpass a piece of paper! It used to in this world anyways!


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow i had an early night and missed loads!!

Ozzie - I hate to sound like a sceptic but i'm with Loopy on this, even though they are being nice it all sounds a little too convienient to me that your qualifications now aren't valid. I can't believe that they wouldn't have triple checked that before giving you the job.

Bids - I am having the nuchal scan and it's offered on the nhs in my area, i'll also have the bloods etc. We wouldn't terminate based on Downs syndrome but if the worst was to happen we would really rather be prepared for it in advance.

On the feeding issue i'm currently very confused. I have two good friends with kids one who breastfed and one who didn't. The bottle fed baby was a very settled baby and slept through the night from 3 weeks on. The breastfeed baby didn't as breastmilk is easier to digest and was much older before she didn't require night feeds.

Asked my mw about this and she said yes bottle fed babies are sometimes more settled especially at night.

I would like to breastfeed, but and please don't judge me on this, i'm also very aware of the fact that i'm essentially going to be on my own with the jellybean 90% of the time and that i'm not perfectly healthy anyway with my kidney rubbish. I honestly don't know if i will be able to cope with the strain of having to be up twice a night to breastfeed the jellybean. If end up being sleep deprived i will get run down very quickly and then ill. That's not going to be good for me or the jellybean.

So very confused about the whole feeding thing just now.


----------



## Bids

morning gilz :)

im going to book it - at the end of the day its only money and we need to know one way or another... cant believe you get it free its not fair lol it does say in my book downs tests are offered to all women in uk?! but the nuchal scan isnt included im sure!!

hmmm they might not sleep as well but its better for their immune system etc - my nieces are constantly ill dont know if its just down to not being breast feed or what but i'll give it ago even if i only do it for a few weeks!! its such a personal choice though - wouldnt go on what friends/family have done just what you want to be honest though...


----------



## molly85

Gilz i said i'd give it ago to keep oh happy because of the cost i'm thinking of using formula at night mainly coz then he can bleedin do it to when hes home lol. plus my parents want to baby sit while i'mat work or having a kit/me day I like to be organised on asking them for stuff they are always happy to do it but they like notice.

OOOhhhh new brilliant food toast with cheese in the middle. Here is pregnancy brain our milk has gone off i usually know 4 days in advance this is happening, at this rate i sence another trip to a&e with food poisioning. Having a maths and english test for my nvq this morning. that should be fun.


----------



## molly85

Bids which hospital are u using I'll look at their stuff for u. all that writing is so comnfussing for 1 set of eyes.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo ive just been reading up on what ive missed.
im sure you already know this but the nuchal scan&bloods dont just screen you for Downs, they also screen for Edwards syndrome and Pataus syndrome, glad i had mine done, esp after finding out a family members baby was positive for edwards syndrome.


----------



## molly85

wow madcat thats gd it showed some thing what is edwards syndrome gotta fly will read when i get back


----------



## Bids

Samuel Johnson Community Hospital Midwife Led Unit. Trent Valley Road, Lichfield, WS13 6EF

im so confused molly if you can work it out that would be great lol if this doesnt give you any info then it would be burton hospital!!!

yeah but cat your SIL didnt have the nuchal and they found out anyway didnt they?! i know i want to find out as much as i can - even if at the end i say well what a bloody waste of money that was lol (hope that is the case)....

yeah there is cost as well molly im just thinking its best for me and the baby - apparently it tightens your stomach muscles back up and stuff, sounds good to me i'll be desparate to get back into shape and i mean DESPARATE!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> wow madcat thats gd it showed some thing what is edwards syndrome gotta fly will read when i get back

Edwards syndrome is far worse than downs. Lots of physical defformaties in hands legs face and head, lots of things wrong internally with the organs, most dont survive full term and the few that do tend to live up to 1 year at the most.


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Samuel Johnson Community Hospital Midwife Led Unit. Trent Valley Road, Lichfield, WS13 6EF
> 
> im so confused molly if you can work it out that would be great lol if this doesnt give you any info then it would be burton hospital!!!
> 
> yeah but cat your SIL didnt have the nuchal and they found out anyway didnt they?! i know i want to find out as much as i can - even if at the end i say well what a bloody waste of money that was lol (hope that is the case)....
> 
> yeah there is cost as well molly im just thinking its best for me and the baby - apparently it tightens your stomach muscles back up and stuff, sounds good to me i'll be desparate to get back into shape and i mean DESPARATE!!!

yes your right, they found out about the edwards syndrome from the 12 week NHS scan, i am assuming that the deformaties in this instance were so obvious that they were able to pick it up straight away on the basic scan. There was an hour delay that morning, and we think her scan was now the reason for delay.


----------



## gilz82

Bids - The NHS are attempting to role out nuchal scanning for all women UK wide. Infact according to my mw they had hoped that by this point that would already be the case. I'm lucky in that in my health board area the nuchal scan is done and has been for over 2 years almost now.

As for the feeding thing i really don't know just now i'm getting too much information from to many different sources. At the end of the day of course i want to do the best for the jellybean but it needs to be balanced with what will also keep me healthy and well too.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,hope you're all well today!

As for the breastfeeding thing,don't worry about it too much at this stage.You're better off just seeing how you get on.I was adamant I wanted to breastfeed,but when Shay was born he wouldn't latch on.I had every midwife in the ward pulling my diddies and trying to shove them in his mouth,it was awful,he never latched on,not even once.He was crying coz he was starving,I was crying coz I felt like a failure as a mother,it was terrible,I put far too much pressure on myself,in the end he had to have a bottle.

With Oran,he did latch on after delivery,I was soo delighted.He wanted to be permanently on my boob though,my nipples were blistered and bleeding,and when he sucked it felt like I was being stabbed in the nipple.I was going home following day,and when they weighed him he had already lost 9ozs.She said if he'd lost more than 10 they wouldn't of been letting us home.
So the combination of my very painful nipples,his weight loss,and the fact I had a 2 yr old that needed my attention too I decided to get the bottles out as soon as I got home.Didn't feel it would be fair to have oran permanantly attached to me when shay was still a baby himself,and was used to having me all to himself.I didn't feel guilty this time,it was just the best decision all round for us.
Its a personal decision,you can decide to give it a go,or not,but be prepared that if you do give it a go its definately not as easy as it looks for some people,but i've also friends that have had no problems whatsoever,so you won't know til you try.
I'll still give it a try with this new baby and see what happens.

Yous are all so lucky to be getting all these scans!
In this country with our wonderful health system you get 1 scan and thats it.Mine is 16th nov when I'll be nearly 18 wks preg!I paid privately for my 1 at 11wks.My sister didn't have her 1st scan til she was 21wks and it was her 1st baby.Its a disgrace.There's no such thing as anomaly or nuchal scans or whatever they're called unless you pay for them.They do check the nuchal fold during the scan,but god 21 wks is a bit late in the day to hear something is wrong isn't it!!
I do love a good oul bitch about the hse!!(irish nhs)


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi ladies. Hope you're exams have gone well Molly.

God what a day. Byron had thrush and since bathtime last night he's been screaming in pain. We thought it might be uti but it was his willy that was sore. We were up through the night with him and he was in a right state this morning. I was supposed to be at a training day but had to take him to the drs. Fortunately they've agreed to waive the £30 drop out charge because of the circumstances. I've been so sick because of the bad night and headache too.

My mum hasn't been able to fix my computer and is taking away with her. She built it a few months ago and has all the receipts. So now it's time to get the ancient laptop back out, which is so very slow and has no software and turns itself off without warning. Not impressed. So I've been forced to take the day off but with no benefits for it.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hope your exams went well Molly :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

im well pleased!. Ive had such a good day, no gagging, no retching, nothing, ive even managed to swallow my pregnacare tablets (ok so DH cut up one of them for me while i wait for my pill cutter to arrive). Ive also seazed the moment just now to give my teeth a damned good brush and mouthwash and im still ok!. What a difference from yesterday (i was gagging, heaving morning, noon and night, i went to be at 9pm b'cos id had enough).

so today has been a good day!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Yay madcat that's great maybe you are entering the bloom stage of pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Yay madcat that's great maybe you are entering the bloom stage of pregnancy :happydance:

it would be nice to think that, but i'll wait and see what tomorrow holds first!!, im hoping for another good day because i want to get my arse shifting and go out with my camera while autumn is in full swing, its been too long since i did any photography:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I'm definitely looking forward to feeling a bit better and more energetic it's a struggle daily to work myself up to walking my dog after work. That used to be my favourite part of the day while my OH isn't here.


----------



## madcatwoman

im not so tired anymore, ive stopped the afternoon naps anyway, its was just the retching recently that had got me down.:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great madcat! Maybe you're turning a corner. Lucky!

Can anyone recommend me a laptop? We're not looking to spend more than £400. Given that the one we use is Acer, 10 years old, has no battery life anymore and shuts down by itself randomly as well as being the slowest thing on earth our expectations and demands are not high! Just wifi, dvd, some usb ports really and fairly well sized HDD. I've been looking at HP, Toshiba and Samsung.


----------



## madcatwoman

i hope i am, but not counting my chickens yet, not based on one day anyway.

erm, i had a Toshiba Laptop once, i sold it in the end as i needed the money at the time, but it seemed pretty good!


----------



## gilz82

I'll have a look for you Peanut if you like since I'm a techie geek. I've personally got an aver which I really like and I got my sister a really good compaq for about £350 a few months ago.


----------



## gilz82

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Sa.../B003LJX6Y4/ref=de_a_smtd/280-8724031-9140364

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Noteb.../B002ZIF4W4/ref=de_a_smtd/275-6768506-3761404

Both of these look quite good value Peanut. Have you seen any others you like?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I just got a letter from a playgroup worker job I applied for over a month ago asking me in for an interview! I wonder if this is a sign? I'm gonna take the interview!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great Ozzie you totally should!

Gilz I quite like this: https://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=466649&Tab=2&NoMapp=0 and am wondering about https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/Tos...7_Laptop_PSC17E-004001EN/version.asp?PID=1049. Misco are cheapest for HP by miles but the latter site seems to have about £30 of each Toshibo to misco.

Thing is I'm a bit of a processor snob! Since rebuilding my desktop I kind of don't want an Intel and really not a celeron. I like AMD athlon, so I've been using the processor to help narrow down a bit. And I'm afraid I can't get an Acer as that's what we've currently got and we hate it! I'm sure they've changed over the years but it's no good I just can't do it! Did I say I've mostly been looking at Toshiba, HP and Samsung?


----------



## gilz82

The HP one looks ok Peanut. You mentioned Toshiba so that's why I picked the first one from amazon. 

I personally love my acer it's been so reliable and I've upgrade both the hard disk and ram over the years to keep up with the new versions of windows. 

As for the processor thing I don't personally favour either not in laptop situations anyway. So different if you are building a custom desktop but the processors are all manufactured so similarly in spec etc for laptops I've never personally found one to perform better than the other. Oh unless you are gaming online on the laptop. In that case intel dual core all the way AMD just can't cope.


----------



## gilz82

Oh oh oh I forgot to ask. Are the scans at EPAU less sensitive than the normal scans? It's just I can't see any arms or legs on my scan picture just thought that was a little weird.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz are you comparing to mine and the others' 12 week pics? At your stage there's not much of limbs to be seen. I think my first scan of Byron was 8+6 and he was just a smudge of a bean even with an internal. It's not the scan but the baby!

Just had a chat with my Mum who is a computing whizz (used to teach). She says Toshiba is better than HP but that getting Windows Pro is more important. The cheapest Toshiba I can find with Pro is this: https://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=473549&CatId= £100 more than that HP and less RAM and smaller HDD. Hm.

Tell me about Acer now. Are they owned by anyone else? I'll have a look and see if any come with Pro.


----------



## PeanutBean

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Sa...Celeron/dp/tech-data/B0035AXZAE/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## PeanutBean

https://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/Acer_Extensa_5235_Laptop__LX.EDP03.187/version.asp


----------



## gilz82

Yeah HP and Compaq are the same company make pretty good laptops pretty reliable. 

Toshiba I've never owned but the network guy I used to work with swore by them he said it was the most reliable laptop he ever had. 

Totally agree with your mum if you can get windows pro go for it. All the home versions of XP, Vista and 7 are like a nanny state. You get limited administrator options etc so I never buy those versions of the product. 

Don't know who Acer are owned by, it's just entirely personal for me. They are easy to find replacement parts for too which I like. 

Not comparing scans with you guys, I've got a pregnancy app on my iPhone and it shows your ultrasound pictures week by week. From the 8 week onwards ones you can see teeny little arms and legs. Can't see any of that on my scan was just a little worried

On the laptop thing could you hold out until you could go to comet or pc world and actually look at laptops. Don't actually buy one there but you could see if there was anything you really liked and then get it online. Depends if you really need that. I'm happy to buy on spec but my sister for example needs to see things first.


----------



## gilz82

Oh one other thing. You might need to compromise on hdd and ram so that you can get Windows 7 pro but I wouldn't worry about it. 

You can get an upgraded hdd for about £50 and ram for about £30. The laptop would be fine in the interim and next time you had some spare pennies or the inclination you could upgrade.


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah I'd rather buy on spec. See this laptop came from DH's dad. It's possible he stitched it up as it was an ex work one which might be why it's been so crap. I'm really disinterested in laptops generally and have a better understanding of desktops having had two of my three PCs essentially handbuilt. I'm not quite as up to speed as I used to be after bying an HP but this spring we had to rebuild it after the motherboard mashed and all the USB and network connections vanished from it! (My mum's so cross about the power pack going on this beautiful new case!) But I can't really transfer my PC knowledge to laptop so I'd rather go on spec. I guess for me the important things are to have a good amount of RAM, a good processor, Windows Pro (I've only ever had pro), a decent sized HDD, wifi and on the more peripheral a DVD writer. Beyond that I'm not fussed. I need to be able to get online and have enough memory to work through my office virtual network. We'd like to use it to watch DVDs. DH will write on it so will just need open office. We won't use it for gaming (probably though all those delicious sims games I've not played in an age suddenly spring to mind...) nor for film streaming or whatever. So if it's a reputable brand and got the basics that's it really. Maybe we sould just get one of the two toshibas... I'd always rather spend a bit more for better quality. I think of things as an investment and given the limitations of upgrading laptops better to start out as well as can be afforded. Hm. This is all most likely instead of a double pram! I'm exchanging the shiny.


----------



## PeanutBean

Which do you think looks better?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Sa...Celeron/dp/tech-data/B0035AXZAE/ref=de_a_smtd
https://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=473549&CatId=


----------



## PeanutBean

Hm Misco one seems better I think. DH will check up on our choices on Which tomorrow too.


----------



## molly85

ok I have no idea on computer I'm using Matts Toshiba my motherboard crashed and died on mine. I have found some useful Info girls Sorry I couldn't find anything on the maternity unit but I have found the the NICE Guide lines on maternity care rather useful document. If you are in the UK they should offer you that care no questions barred and if your hospital don't offer it they should send you to another or private!!!!! 

Thank you loopi full marks on numeracy and borderline on literacy, I am dyslexic and assessor knows this as I am high functioning I may not require


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done!


----------



## gilz82

Well done Molly that's great. 

Sorry Peanut I got a migraine so spent all night in my bathroom being sick and crying. 

The misco one looks better plus it has the capacity to take the RAM up to 8gb although I'm sure you'd need to be running Windows 7 64 bit version for that. But you should be able to at least double the ram to 4gb if necessary.


----------



## molly85

ok baby talk again please i'm lost, i can use a laptop just not understand the jargon. as my grumpy teenage brother in law found out last night.

shoot i went from an olive -prune - lime in 24hrs? how can i not feel that? all i have is a tiny amount of firmness that OH can now feel.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz sorry you were ill. It's so horrid. :(

DH is going to check on which today but I'm thinking that toshiba one will be my best bet, bit of an investment. Feels like a fantasy, I haven't sorted the roof vents we nerd to pass our loft as a room yet so I must be mad to spend the money on a laptop! Since getting his iPhone though DH's writing has gone leaps and bounds because of blogging and twitter so he reckons having a functioning laptop will also really open things up for him. Funny as he's normally so unbothered by this sort of thing!

Anyway thanks for your help gilz and I hope you feel better today. Sorry everyone else for the pages of laptop talk! I'll get back to whinging about nausea now!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ok baby talk again please i'm lost, i can use a laptop just not understand the jargon. as my grumpy teenage brother in law found out last night.
> 
> shoot i went from an olive -prune - lime in 24hrs? how can i not feel that? all i have is a tiny amount of firmness that OH can now feel.

well you might be wondering how you cant feel a lime, ive just used that ticker page to find out what i am,:baby:is the size of a lemon, so why cant i feel that?, where is it?. My uterus is still in the 'normal uterus area'(if you get me), still buldges out a bit&firm, but i dont think its ready to go on the move any time soon, surely a whole lemon isnt still right down there?? lol:coffee:

Dh is wondering if he can find the money for a 3D/4D scan at 24weeks, i think he wants one done more than i do, i dont mind to be honest(esp as its alot of money). The he says it would be nice to take his mum along. Well i told him if we do get one done id like it to be just us, think hes a bit disspointed. Im a very private person and just dont want anyone else there, esp his mum, would anyone else feel like that?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh yeah madcat hon I def dont want MIL there if we do manage to be able to afford a 3d/4d scan :trouble: She would drive me mental and I wouldnt enjoy it so much......no just me, DH and Oliver if we manage to scrape the money together unfortunately financially its not looking great :(


----------



## madcatwoman

glad im not the only one who thinks like this then. I just dont want her there, shes a lovely woman, but shes all probing questions about the pregnancy already, i just want some privacy at scans!!


----------



## vbaby3

We're hoping to have a 4d scan too after xmas,and I definately wouldn't want anyone else there apart from my own lil family.dh and the boys.Getting it done coz no 1 its amazing,and no 2 to confirm the sex,and no 3 so the boys can see a real looking baby in my tummy.They won't have been at my other scan so it'll be nice for them to see bubs too.
Madcat your hubby must be very close to his mam to suggest that,my dh wouldn't even think of asking his mam,thank god!She's lovely too,but I think scans are nice intimate private moments.


----------



## PeanutBean

I wouldn't want anyone else at a scan and of everyone MIL is that last person I want to have anything to do with anything. She has to earn that right and she's a lot of ground to make up.

So I've had some news today about work. I'm going to stick it in my journal in a few mins though rather than taking up all our space in this thread!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, as you say, its an intimate moment and not one for MIL.

Yes DH is close to his mum, which for me is something im not used to as i have nothing to do with mine and although im a daddies girl we do give each other space.

MIL is a nice woman and im fond of her, but it dont want to include her in the ins-outs of my pregnancy.


----------



## gilz82

Totally agree Madcat, i wouldn't have my MIL at my scans either.

I would have taken my mum if she was still here, to the scans i had at the EPAU that my OH couldn't get to. But that's different, they are moments of terror, not moments to treasure like the normal scans are.

Thankfully i don't think it's something my OH would ever suggest.


----------



## Bids

im not sure about the 4d scans i think there freaky/scary is it wrong that i think that lol but we might have one done depends how satisfied i am at the 12 week scan i suppose!!

decided to leave th nuchal test for now might have a last minute panic attack an book it if they can fit me in but im going to see how i get on at my 11+4 scan and just have all the bloods the NHS offers!! I'll probably change my mind again tomorrow!!

i wouldnt have a problem taking my mum or MIL in as we're all really close.... my SIL took my mum in and she was there for the birth - guess again its one of the those opinion things ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> im not sure about the 4d scans i think there freaky/scary is it wrong that i think that lol but we might have one done depends how satisfied i am at the 12 week scan i suppose!!
> 
> decided to leave th nuchal test for now might have a last minute panic attack an book it if they can fit me in but im going to see how i get on at my 11+4 scan and just have all the bloods the NHS offers!! I'll probably change my mind again tomorrow!!
> 
> i wouldnt have a problem taking my mum or MIL in as we're all really close.... my SIL took my mum in and she was there for the birth - guess again its one of the those opinion things ;)

lol i know what you mean, i think the 4D scans can be a bit freaky too!. Personally i wouldnt+didnt suggest it, but if he wants one done i wont say no either! ! !
AT the private scan DH asked about the 4D scans, and the receptionist started telling us about peoples reactions to them(people who had had the scan), aparently one woman was really upset after hers because she said her baby looked really ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bids

lmao i bet the poor woman was crying over her ugly baby - i have seen some minging pics though to be fair lol but lucky the baby usually comes out looking normal/cute...


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> lmao i bet the poor woman was crying over her ugly baby - i have seen some minging pics though to be fair lol but lucky the baby usually comes out looking normal/cute...

hahahahaha.....so have i, its got to be said!, mind you, ive seen some very ugly babies once they have been born too! (hope mine isnt lol!).
I actually dont think new borns are the best looking species to be admiring, ive always thought this!.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i agree madcat, most of my friends have kids and over the years there have been some babies where i've seriously had to lie about how cute they were.

Thankfully they've all grown in to proper cute kids, but i think that parents see something more in their babies than the rest of us do, and that is quite natural and correct i think.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think the 3D scans are pretty odd too. There are always all these (presumably computer generated) blobs knocking about making it look like the baby is made out of congealed custard! But yes almost all babies end up cute even if it takes a few weeks for them to do so by filling out. Newborns are a bit skinny.


----------



## Bids

yeah thats true there are some ugly babies out there bless them... my nieces were/are gorgeous i bet i have an ugly baby my SIL will take the p*ss if i do!! hoping it takes after DH as he's big eyed and dark haired unlike me!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I forgot, I'm 14 weeks today! Yay! Only 6 to go til half way. You must be too madcat!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh I forgot, I'm 14 weeks today! Yay! Only 6 to go til half way. You must be too madcat!

yes, from 12-14 weeks - it didnt take that long!!:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I think the 3D scans are pretty odd too. There are always all these (presumably computer generated) blobs knocking about making it look like the baby is made out of congealed custard! But yes almost all babies end up cute even if it takes a few weeks for them to do so by filling out. Newborns are a bit skinny.

congealed custard! ha!!, ive noticed that!!!

god yeh bids, i hope i dont have an ugly baby either!, i can just imagine being handled my 'bundle of joy' and think " oh my goodness!!!" lol. I like to t hink im a realist though, i know it will look better when its all cleaned up and in clothes!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Tell you what madcat, you won't care what your baby looks like, just wait til you smell it! There's nothing like it on earth!


----------



## madcatwoman

smell it as soon as its born?, or when its been in the baby bath?


----------



## PeanutBean

No when it's been born, we didn't bath Byron for ages and when we did we only used water. The smell is just amazing!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah new baby smell is lovely. I remember thinking how yummy my sisters smelled when they were born. 

I'm sure it's even better when it's your own wee baby. 

I still don't feel like the time is going quicker but suppose I'm 10 weeks on Sunday so that's quarter of the way done.

Oh good gawd there is a woman in first tri talking about sex after birth and she compared the whoha to a welly boot. So not what I needed to be thinking about.


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Gilz! Most women tend to complain of it being erm tighter rather than baggier but perhaps that depends on how long you wait. I was too sore for months. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Yeah new baby smell is lovely. I remember thinking how yummy my sisters smelled when they were born.
> 
> I'm sure it's even better when it's your own wee baby.
> 
> I still don't feel like the time is going quicker but suppose I'm 10 weeks on Sunday so that's quarter of the way done.
> 
> Oh good gawd there is a woman in first tri talking about sex after birth and she compared the whoha to a welly boot. So not what I needed to be thinking about.

oh lovely!!!!

Thats supprising, i wouldnt have thought the baby would smell very nice until it was all washed and clean!, shows how much i know!.

Well i found that as soon as i reached 10 weeks, that from there onwards went a hell of alot quicker!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hahah I see the tone of this thread has regressed again!..only joking x

Must say I find the 4d scans super creepy...

congrats Molly on doing well xx

and the baby smell ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh makes me dribble:D


----------



## madcatwoman

not regressed for long!!

Funny we all find the 4D scans a bit creepy!!. I hope DH changes his mind about it!, he thinks its a good keepsake and something to show his/her on a 30 birthday or wedding day lol!

BTW, my pill cutter works a treat, im now back on my multi vits again!


----------



## gilz82

Pill cutters are great aren't they. 

Yay Loopy :happydance: you've got an olive now!!


----------



## molly85

fab mad cat you got one. l;ittle life savers at work when pharmacy deliver the wrong dose. 
My poor whooha can't stand the thought of :sex: OH managed to beat the living hell out of my cervix on the 1 and only post :bfp: attempt. lol

what do babies smell of?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> fab mad cat you got one. l;ittle life savers at work when pharmacy deliver the wrong dose.
> My poor whooha can't stand the thought of :sex: OH managed to beat the living hell out of my cervix on the 1 and only post :bfp: attempt. lol
> 
> what do babies smell of?

good question!, i thought they would smell of blood and all things sticky white and goey, but obviously not, i only thought they smelled nice after a dose of Johnsons baby bath!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Just catching up.........I agree babies are really ugly when born :dohh: Oliver was rushed striaght to SCBU when he was born and I only got to touch in for a quick second when he was lifted onto my stomach after delivery. They sent me a picture of him cause I was in no fit state to go see him and I took one look and thought `oh my god that is not MY baby they must have photographed the wrong one hes so ugly` Thankfully he grew into a gorgeous baby after all his puffiness/bloatedness resided and I did feel ever so guilty for thinking he was `ugly` 

As for the 3d/4d scans I really want to have one mainly because I want to prepare Oliver as much as we can for sharing our life with his new bro/sis and cause he cant attend NHS scans we want to have a 4d scan so we can introduce him to him/her!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat one of the questions they ask when you are admitted to delivery suite is what you want them to do with your baby once its delivered ie lift it striaght onto you so your can have a cuddle or take him/her away to clean before giving to you.....I was adamant `do not lift my baby onto me all covered in blood and goo I will be sick, please clean him and then bring him back` Because I was taken to theatre I didnt have a delivery suite delivery and the choice was taken away from me so Oliver was lifted striaght onto my stomach after delivery all covered in blood and goo and the 1st thing I instinctively did was reach out and touch him covering myself in blood, goo and all. Just goes to show that in the heat of delivering your baby everything goes out of the window :)


----------



## PeanutBean

The goo is kind of lovely. The smell is indescribable, I am sure there are phermones that particularly attract the mum to bring the baby close. It's just the best smell ever. Byron was cleaned up a bit but still had crusty bits on his head and we didn't bath him fir a day or two. He was too lovely to bath.

I hate the smell of johnsons!

Madly it's a shame your boy isn't allowed at the scan. Byron was allowed at ours. Weird how different the rules are.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I'm sick :-( Not nausea or morning sickness, but sore throat and runny nose :-( I keep coughing. Thank god it's Friday and I can just cuddle up in bed. Should I go to see a doctor just in case? I'm debating phoning in sick because I feel like crap, but I don't want to cause it's my first week *sigh* I'm just gonna go and tough it out and call NHS Direct tonight to see if I need to go into A&E to get checked out.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you're sick! But if it's a cold you don't need to worry about it. Keep an eye in your temp and if you get a fever call the doctor. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## molly85

colds are crap but not worth a look at a&e unles it becomes chesty or high temp. You can have paracetamol but thats your lot, yikes voice of experience allready here.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Crappy start ive had so far, been gagging retching/heaving for 5 mins, thought it was never going to stop & wasnt sure if something was about to come up with it, All my ligaments in my stomach are aching now. I hate having this, it really puts me on edge.

Otherwise, housework day today, changing my bedding- i love a clean bed.


----------



## PeanutBean

Wanna come change my bedding? I seem to tire of it every couple of days as I'm so sensitive to smells and as I spend so much time in it!

Bad start for me too. Already been sick. :( Need ot do so much work but don't know whether I'll be up to getting ot the office today or not. Was going to drive in after lunch. On the plus side maybe I'll feel more well tomorrow, an actual day off with all of us home, so perhaps I can join in on a day trip for once.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh poor peanut, you seem to be doing the sick part of my heaving/gagging, i think i probably would be myself but i think i manage to hold my body back from it (something alot of emetophobes do). I didnt have a very good nights sleep either, tossing and turning, got up for a wee at 3 and couldnt get back to sleep, doesnt help that DH takes over my side of the bed(i dont know what we're going to do when im bigger!, its a king size too!).

Nah, changing my bed is enough!, cleaning out the fire next, then hoovering..


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree madcat, whilst I'm not sure I can quite call myself a phobic I certainly do dislike being sick to the point of some degree of fear and I think I hold myself back too. But given that I can't even when I want to in pregnancy I think it is something very deeply rooted that I can't control.

I'm getting some work done now. Not sure when to try and eat though. Feel bad. :( If I can get my bid and newsletter assembled today, even if I don't make it in to my copying, I will feel pleased with my work.


----------



## madcatwoman

well (touch wood), its been 10 years since i was last sick, but i remember it so very clearly, oh my senses remember it in minute detail, some people find actually being sick wasnt as bad as their phobia suggests, but for me i just want the world to swollow me up and take me away, i sit there crying and unable the breathe properly. Alot of the time its controlled with breathing, when im actually feeling the nausea that is, with this retching im doing, i must admit im not sure what if anything is controlling it.
Yes, i should eat something too, i only had one small slice of brown toast after that.


----------



## Bids

10 YEARS how the hell did you manage not to be sick for 10 years, what about stomach bugs etc?! Ive had about 4-6 in the last 10 years mainly from my nieces!!

Girls im stressing i feel great today and can breathe in again (havent been able to do that for ages) i think somethings wrong?!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i dont know, im careful with food though, very careful, ive always tried to say away from hotel rooms(when i worked in them) if there winter bugs were going on. Othertimes i guess its just been self control.

Not sure what i'll do when LO starts playing with other kids and picking bugs up though, im really not sure, ideally it would be nice to get treatment for it but its so expensive. But, im not the 1st person like this to have kids, others have managed, so i guess i will.

10 years is nothing compaired to other emetophobes bids!


----------



## Bids

ive had some evil stomach bugs from my neices i mean like losing 6lbs in 2 days never been so ill in my life - im sure you'll manage, i just cant believe it, 10 yrs is a really long time well done :)


----------



## madcatwoman

plus i dont drink, so thats gotta help the statistics too surely!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think exclusing pregnancy and a single gastric flu this year I could probably count on one hand how many times I've been sick in the past 10 years. I find it I get bugs they go the other way. :blush: DH and I had THE worst gastric flu though, we were both sick on the hour every hour for 9-10 hours, plus the other end. Man it was sooooo bad. We were bed ridden. Poor DH got it first and he was just done being sick when I started so he didn't get to rest up at all but had to take care of Byron and me instead! The only instances of sick have been from drinking which is very rare, probably not even 10 occasions in about 17 years of drinking. It's a good reason why I hardly drink anymore. The fear of being sick far overwhelms any fun or pleasure.

Why are you worried Bids?


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> 10 YEARS how the hell did you manage not to be sick for 10 years, what about stomach bugs etc?! Ive had about 4-6 in the last 10 years mainly from my nieces!!
> 
> Girls im stressing i feel great today and can breathe in again (havent been able to do that for ages) i think somethings wrong?!!!

Hey Bids do you mean breathe your stomach in or something else?

If you mean the stomach thing i wouldn't worry. I can breathe my bloat back in every morning, back to my nice flat tummy, until i eat and then it returns with a vengeance. By the time i go to bed i've got a proper wee pot belly. Repeated pretty much everyday.

Also TMI alert but what is up with my CM :blush:. I've never gotten much to the point it never comes out onto my pants or anything. The past couple of days i've had bloomin loads of the stuff, is this normal?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 10 YEARS how the hell did you manage not to be sick for 10 years, what about stomach bugs etc?! Ive had about 4-6 in the last 10 years mainly from my nieces!!
> 
> Girls im stressing i feel great today and can breathe in again (havent been able to do that for ages) i think somethings wrong?!!!
> 
> Hey Bids do you mean breathe your stomach in or something else?
> 
> If you mean the stomach thing i wouldn't worry. I can breathe my bloat back in every morning, back to my nice flat tummy, until i eat and then it returns with a vengeance. By the time i go to bed i've got a proper wee pot belly. Repeated pretty much everyday.
> 
> Also TMI alert but what is up with my CM :blush:. I've never gotten much to the point it never comes out onto my pants or anything. The past couple of days i've had bloomin loads of the stuff, is this normal?Click to expand...

hun ive had that CM thing since the few days before i got my BFP and its never gone away, theres loads and its horrible and messy and not nice at all, half the time you could mistake it for a leak or something.
in my pregnancy book it says we get alot of because its the bodys way of keeping everything clean and infection free down there (believe it or not), the bad news is, its likely to get worse before it gets better!


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow that's good to know and slightly gross and bad too.

That's actually why i went to the loo again cos i was positive i must have started bleeding again, but nope wasn't blood :blush:

There are so many gross bits about being pregnant, i'm so not surprised you don't really here about these things :haha:

Madcat did you ever get the Myleene Class book you were thinking of getting?


----------



## madcatwoman

no one tells you about things like this in pregnancy!.

no i didnt get the Myleene klass book, i thought WHsmiths had them so i went in to get one but they didnt but i saw another book which was recommended called "what to expect when youre expecting", and i was reading about the Cm thing in there too!.

i know what you mean, in the early days i always checked it wasnt blood, now its just a mess and gross! and not a very sexy feeling at all in my books!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that book is supposed to be good :thumbup:

It's strange isn't it, getting pregnant is such a very sexual thing and then after that you become the least sexy you've ever felt, well i do anyway.

Seriously hoping that they don't say after my examination next week that we can't have sex for the rest of the pregnancy, my poor OH will die.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies.well I had my gp appointment today,all was well and we heard heartbeat on doppler so i'm happy!!
Off to Dublin tomorrow for my nieces christening,I'm godmother so looking forward to it!

Madcat my sister is like you,she's only 24 and she hasn't got sick since she was a child.When she found out she was preg,vomiting was all she worried about but luckily she'd no morning sickness and didn't get sick during labour or delivery either,and she's coping fine with baby vomit!

Bids all my symptoms disappeared at 9 wks,the fullness was gone from my boobs,my bloaty stomach was gone and my nausea was gone.I also had spotting that time so really freaked out,but all is good.Maybe placenta starts taking over sooner in some pregnancies,I don't know,I know with my 1st I'd symptoms until 16wks,and with my 2nd I had no symptoms at all!!

Any scans comming up soon?
Oh and my lo heartrate was 148 today!My head is wrecked not knowing if its boy or girl,I'm so looking forward to finding out!Can't wait to buy some lil clothes for him/her and don't wanna buy white or cream or yellow coz I know I won't use them once he/she is here!!


----------



## Bids

Yeah gilz thats what i mean - before i got my bfp i breathed in all day everyday automatically?? just something i got into - from about 6-7 weeks it like hurt or just felt weird to breathe in but this morning/today i can breathe in again :wacko: my boobs are still sore but i just feel different today?!!!!

Thanks vbaby thats good to hear :thumbup: - i went in the first tri a few days or week ago and someone went for their 12 week scan and baby died at 7 weeks :nope: wish i hadnt of read that :dohh:

my scan is 10 days away 2nd nov :happydance: just hope everything is all ok?!! 

well least its friday ladies - im soooo looking forward to a big fat lie in and doing nothing. whats everyone else upto??


----------



## PeanutBean

Remember Bids that the vast majority of babies really don't die, and rarer still to not have a miscarriage if they do. Symptoms wax and wane in all sorts of ways over time, through the trimesters and with different stress/tiresness/health etc in the Mum.

vbaby enjoy the Christening! All my 5 nephews (by one brother and SIL) are getting christened on Sunday but I can't go as I'm working.


----------



## Bids

thanks peanut - i know but readin that just worried me, she hadnt had a mc or anything i dont get it really?!! but suppose these things happen....

aww thats a shame you cant go peanut - have a great time vbaby!!

i cant wait to buy clothes either (all being well)

i booked tickets for lee evans for next september (been waiting to see him for about 4 years) will be so weird thinking i need a babysitter so that we can go lol


----------



## vbaby3

:cry:bids,we booked tickets LAST xmas for peter kay,he's playing in dublin this april,so tickets went on sale a whole yr and 4 months before the show,little did I know i'd prob have a few day old baby in my arms by then!!
The shows on the 30th,and i'm due 22nd:cry::cry:
I'd obviously rather be with my new baby,just funny how we had to buy the tickets sooo far in advance and queue up for them and all and now we'll not get to go,:cry:

Peanut,thats md 5 of them all being christened at the same time??are they all different ages?
I will enjoy tomorrow,although i'll definately be missing a few glasses of wine:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Bids

awww vbaby thats rubbish :( perhaps if baby comes 2 weeks early or something you might still be able to go?!! but of course you'd rather be with your baby :) just a shame the show wasnt end of may or something - hopefully i wont have any problems!!!

do you know I drank everyday before my BFP i mean everyday (even if only 1) and if theres one thing that makes me feel sick/heave its the thought of alcohol - i thought id be struggling but i cant even think about it nicely :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

I was thinking maybe if baba came early i'd be able to go and leave him/her with my mam just for a few hrs,but shay was 5 days overdue and oran was 4,so its unlikely.Might sell the tickets closer to the time,they're sold out so might even make a few pounds ya never know!

I didn't feel like drink either for wks,but now I feel really well,nearly normal, so would love a few glasses!!I'll have a few non alcohol beers:thumbup:and pretend!!


----------



## PeanutBean

vbaby it's their whole brood, they are 2 months to 11 years old!

Before I was even TTC Byron we got tickets to see the Might Boosh in Manchester at great expense. They were for the 5th December and when it came to it I was due on the 9th! But Byron came early on the 28th November so we had to give them away. Gutted. Plus the DVD of the live show was filmed in Manchester, there were two nights but it could've been our show!


----------



## Bids

yeah you may as wel leave it nearer the time and then stick them on ebay - you should make a fair bit more than you paid :) 

i actually bought some none alcohol beer (becks) and i couldnt even drink that DH ended up taking most them to work lol I have 1 left for when i feel like drinking - i am glad though cos i really thought it would be hard!! i know i'll be dying for a glass of wine or a beer when im back to being me (does that happen ive forgotten what it feels like to be ME)?!


----------



## Bids

OMG mighty boosh - i would have been devastated about that peanut but im sure having a baby makes up for it, ive got all the mighty boosh dvd's awesome!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Yes I'm finally feeling like ME again!!Have some becks and erdinger non alcohol in the fridge.Was walking about town today though and got that friday feeling!!I was thinking how I'd love to go out and get drunk tonight!!!!:dohh:
It'll be a long time coming,plus even when you have a baby hangovers are just toooo hard to cope with so getting drunk is only occasional!!:cry:

Feeling sorry for myself now,dh will have a few drinks at the christening tomorrow,and I'll have to listen to him talking shite the whole way home,and we're an hr and a half away from dublin!!:cry:
Funny when I'm drunk too,he's hilarious,but when I'm sober he's a pain in the hole!:haha::haha:


----------



## Bids

someone else said that today that hangovers are worse after youve had kids as well :( gutted as i never get hangovers!! ahhh i'll have to train myself back up to the drinker i was i'll be anyones after a small glass of wine after ive had the baby lol

yeah DH always annoys me when he's drunk and im not - think this has happened only a handful of times lol but he has been great whilst ive been pregnant although we havent really gone out out yet... but im sure he'll be legless on xmas day etc!! designated driver isnt much fun...


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hi ladies.well I had my gp appointment today,all was well and we heard heartbeat on doppler so i'm happy!!
> Off to Dublin tomorrow for my nieces christening,I'm godmother so looking forward to it!
> 
> Madcat my sister is like you,she's only 24 and she hasn't got sick since she was a child.When she found out she was preg,vomiting was all she worried about but luckily she'd no morning sickness and didn't get sick during labour or delivery either,and she's coping fine with baby vomit!
> 
> Bids all my symptoms disappeared at 9 wks,the fullness was gone from my boobs,my bloaty stomach was gone and my nausea was gone.I also had spotting that time so really freaked out,but all is good.Maybe placenta starts taking over sooner in some pregnancies,I don't know,I know with my 1st I'd symptoms until 16wks,and with my 2nd I had no symptoms at all!!
> 
> Any scans comming up soon?
> Oh and my lo heartrate was 148 today!My head is wrecked not knowing if its boy or girl,I'm so looking forward to finding out!Can't wait to buy some lil clothes for him/her and don't wanna buy white or cream or yellow coz I know I won't use them once he/she is here!!

yes its quite common for us with the phobia to not suffer MS, infact i havent read about anyone who has had it!, strange. But like your sister , i went to the docs to speak to them as i was worried about MS, BEFORE id even had my BFP!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Its seems like theres just me, madcat and peanut still suffering then :dohh: I cant stand this retching anymore :wacko: I am sat here right now knowing I am just gonna hurl my tea back up :cry: and does anyone else feel extremely tired or is that just me? I dont know if its the sickness or the possible diabetes thing but I permanently feel whacked out and I also constantly have this sort of sweet, sickly feeling in the back of my throat! AND if one more person tells me I look terrible and I have lost loads of weight I am going to bash them over the head :trouble:

My maternity clothes are getting too big :saywhat: and I have even started loosing weight from my thunder thighs WTF! My MW says or dont worry you will gain it again HOW I WANT TO KNOW? If 1st tri is the tri where you put on most weight did mine get lost in the :mail: arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## madcatwoman

I must admit, im not quite so tired as i was madly, but this retching only started up about 3 weeks ago (so so much for this blooming stage), isnt it horrible, and theres not much warning as to when it will happen either, as you say you can feel it down the back of your throat, lingering through the day just waiting to play up., i was going to start swimming in the 2nd tri but i cant go to the pool if im like this!, theres a family dinner out next month and i dont know how i'll be for this either, i seem to get bad in the mornings and late afternoon/evenings!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too :thumbup: early mornings and evenings....I cant work out if its the sickness tiring me out of maybe I do have gestational diabetes cause I also have a raging thirst but then being sick makes you thirsty so I just cant work it out! Seriously though I am shocking a few people that I am pregnant cause I am loosing weight....I am so pale, starting to look at little gaunter in the face and of course lacking any energy! Blooming whats that?


----------



## madcatwoman

Has anyone seen this thread about nub guesses?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/443466-gender-guess.html
quite interesting, obviously room for error though! theres a link on this thread explaining it.

whats your take???
 



Attached Files:







scan0025.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









scan0028.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too :thumbup: early mornings and evenings....I cant work out if its the sickness tiring me out of maybe I do have gestational diabetes cause I also have a raging thirst but then being sick makes you thirsty so I just cant work it out! Seriously though I am shocking a few people that I am pregnant cause I am loosing weight....I am so pale, starting to look at little gaunter in the face and of course lacking any energy! Blooming whats that?

my DHs cousin is also 14 weeks and very sick, shes lost 12lbs!.

i think i drink more than i used to though!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I did see a few threads in 1st tri so I dont seem to be on my own with the weight loss I think you just expect to put on weight in pregnancy so I cant get my head around it :dohh:

I took a look at the nubs thingy too.....I am just going to take a look back at scan pics :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I agree I think you are team :pink:

unfortunately my beanie baby has his/her back to us so no go there :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

quite possibly, if this nub thing is correct!. i'll probably be told its a boy at 20 weeks just to upset the whole theory.

shame you cant see in your scan!


im wondering if i should clean my teeth early,if i can get the timing right before you know what happens!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmm I sometimes find that cleaning my teeth puts the `it` at bay but not always :( its so pants when you cant even brush your teeth in peace :dohh:

I think girl.....we will see :) I think I am having a girl but only cause I think only a girl could be this much bother :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh hooray I just felt movement! Haven't in ages, must be how I'm sitting.

I can't tell very well from your scans madcat.

It's rubbish feeling so sick eh? I'm not losing any weight as I'm not being sick that often but I've been drinking loads too the past few days, just from nowhere, but peeing quite a lot again too. In my last pregnancy I got such skinny legs! Because I normally walk about 2 miles a day, fast, through the public transport commute they are normally muscley and chunky but pregnancy had me on the bus so they really slimmed off. Quite nice! I haven't been able to get my skinny jeans over my calves since being back at work.

Well I am on my new laptop which is quite exciting. We picked one with a number keypad as it's so useful for work stuff so the laptop is really long and super widescreen, be great for films in bed! And I'm loving the wifi access. It's a bit mad how we just went and bought one in a day. I am a bit of an impulse shopper but only on really big things like houses and cars! It works well for me as I still shop around and they are always good investment buys rather than accumulating lots of piddly crap I didn't need.

DH and I just fell out a bit overr Byron having sweet cereals. I think he's getting too much sugar. He's definitely having more than I normally do when not pregnant. It's true I don't actually have a lot of sugar and he's eating lots of fruit but still. I think the extra cereal at breakfast could go. DH doesn't want it to because he would have to not have it as that's why Byron ends up having some after his normal breakfast. DH called me superstitious about sugary cereal!!


----------



## madcatwoman

nooo for me cleaning my teeth can be a trigger more often than not for trouble. If i choose my moments then i can get away with it, but the whole thing has to be done alot quicker than before!.

i still keep thinking im having a boy, for some reason, well, i have no reason really!, DH has said girl.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm the same as madcat for teeth being the end. I think 3 or the 4 times I've been sick have been because of teeth cleaning. It kills me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Coughing badly :-( Should I go to A&E or call NHS Direct? It's like every 2 minutes I'm coughing :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Coughing is really ok Ozzie. Do you think you have a bacterial chest infection though? I would drop into the out of hours doctor if you can in case they think there might be some secondary bacterial infection for which you might need antibiotics. It is most likely viral though so there's no treatment other than to rest up over the weekend and be waited on!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( I don't know. I just feel like crap :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Sorry you feel so rotten but it's really not likely to affect the baby unless it's a food poisoning or certain diseases. Try not to worry and take care of yourself,or better still get someone to take care of you!


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys I've missed loads again. 

Madly I'm still feeling poop. No actual vomiting just constant nausea and mega sore boobs but the tiredness is really killing me. By lunch time I'm nearly napping at my desk at work :blush: 

Vbaby I've got tickets to see Peter Kay too. I'm really stupid though. I managed to get tickets for the first weekend of the Manchester shows back in may. Then heard he'd be on in Glasgow so got tickets for that show. Sold my Manchester tickets and then realised that my Glasgow tickets aren't til April next year!! Felt like a right diddie!!


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i opted out of cleaning my teeth just before my bath, i was going to, but i felt that gaggy feeling in my throat and thought better of it, i'll see if i can time it better a bit later (or not), all i want is clean teeth!!.

poor Ozzie, you dont sound too grand, but i agree the coughing wont harm you baby, im reading a baby book at the moment, and even food poisioning wont either!, but they say if you are running a fever then to get checked over. hope this helps x


----------



## molly85

hot hunny and lemon for the throat will help sooth and reduce the coughing. maybe some hot milk will sooth to and choocy can help with throats. theres not alot you can do except rest plenty of fluids and eat, oranges are good to up your vit C.

eugh crap day got stuck at the in laws theeir lovely but wasn't in the mood as i felt sick and i was really tierd. all my lower tummy muscles ache and i just think my tummy looks weird. I'v put on 4 kg since being PG lost 3 of them and think i might loose more/stay the same weight.

Seeing Midwife on Monday and hoping she will wizz us for a scan ASAP as its my Birthday next week aswell.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, thanks. No fever. Took a very short bath to breathe in some steam and it seems to have helped a bit.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry when I said food poisoning I meant the likes of listeria which can affect the baby, not just a bit of sickness and diarrhoea. Our babes are amazingly resilient.


----------



## molly85

thats good ozzie, sorry I hate going to A&E I know how much it costs and how stretched they are. I'b been twice in my entire life once in the back of an ambulance after being cut from a car and the other this week as i was sent by a doctor. 

Sorry bit maudlin tonight. bloody hormones


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Thanks for the reassurance. I think I'm going to buy What to Expect when you're expecting lol


----------



## molly85

sniff I don't have a book but I'v been a mamber here since january and most of my original friends are PG or had their babies so area wealth of info


----------



## madcatwoman

its quite a good book, its big, like a bible of info!.

Morning all!

why is it, as soon as you tell people, or for example my MIL, every time you see them they look you up and down and say, "are you all right?....yes??? ". We might be pregnant but its not catching lol!. sorry, i think im grumpy!.

ive had a good start to the day though, no gagging at all, cleaned my teeth, had breakfast and not too shabby!.

I was watching tv last night, fell asleep on the couch in my dressing gown. PJs infront of the log burner, i woke up absolutely boiling, whipped my dressinggown off and later went downstairs to bed (yes..we go down to bed!) where it was nice and cool. And i wondered, does letting your self get that hot cause problems inside for :baby: ??, y'know like they say dont have hot baths (which i dont). ?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had a hot bath last night for a short time cause I was dying and needed the steam. I think it's only if your body temp gets so high that it's gonna hurt baby.


----------



## madcatwoman

I think im starting to enter one of my phases now where you start to doubt things, we should be able to have a scan every week i reckon!. im considering buying a doppler to use for reassurance.

how are you feeling today??


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Me? Eh, I'm ok. Still have a runny nose and a cough :-(


----------



## molly85

i think your ok, i'v not changed my bath temp other wi=se it would loose its power of relaxation. your the second person to sleep on the sofa i soo want to sleep there but matt refuses so i sleepbadly in bed. I think the futon will have to be set up so i can sleep there. i need space. lol 

No gagging Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

I get the how are you at work and my stomach patted i'm weirdly comfortable with that


----------



## madcatwoman

oh i cant help it, one moment im watching TV, the next im nodding off on the couch sleeping. i just didnt realise how hot i was getting with the fire on as well until i woke up!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> I get the how are you at work and my stomach patted i'm weirdly comfortable with that

you know what, for some reason im more comfortable with that reaction from friends, but i dont like it from family, its all just a bit too close for comfort.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No one except OH has touched my tummy and I prefer it that way, lmao cause I don't have one yet! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

well, no-one has touched mine, yet, but i wouldnt want family to do it, im not keen on anyone doing it really, actually in my book are a list of things to say to people if you dont like being touched!.


----------



## molly85

i think it's coz the touchers are all older ladies usually chinease or phillapino real mumsy woman so it's ok I do tell them they are stroking my fat lol. I think if the blokes started doing it i'd worry lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

ha ha ha, same here, its 'just my fat' lol. i was so embarrassed, when we told my FIL he looked at me and lifted my jumper up, i was mortified because thats where i carry my fat, i felt so embarrassed, i keep that area well covered.


----------



## molly85

lol, 
i'm always being told look after abby or look after yourself so i'm refusing. Still driving to fast, lifting stuff etc 
It'slike I'm pregnant not boken. wait anouther 2-3 months when i physically can't lol


----------



## madcatwoman

i think with me, i just dont want people fussing over me in pregnancy, except for DH that is, i can take any amount of fuss from him!. Im looking forward to getting a bump and feeling :baby: move, that must be quite reassuring (as long i dont get too massive) but at the same time im not looking forward to the attention i will bring.

i dont have the best relationship with my family, closest to my dad but thats it, i dont know if theres a link there, or whether its just the way i am, but if Dhs mum, auntie etc start fussing etc it will drive me up the wall!


----------



## xlivix

sorry just had to say when i was pregnant with my dd i couldnt go anywhere without ppl staring and going awwww.... i hate hate hate attention, im quite shy and like to stay out of the lime light, but this time it was different, i felt proud to be carrying my baby :D and yes ppl did decide to touch the bump too which i didnt like... one woman came up to me in tescos and grabbed my bump and said omg im sooo sorry but i had to, your blooming and look amazing!! i love pregnant woman... hmmm that was weird and pretty uncomfortable... but friends and family, i dont mind if they ask... lol think this time round i will be getting the top that says "hands off the bump lol" x


----------



## molly85

your just independant. I'm not sure i will take advise very well.


----------



## madcatwoman

no i dont take advice from well meaning family members either, im more likely to say to them, "its ok, my MW is very good if i have any concerns and have plenty of friends who have had babies recently"


----------



## molly85

my fav so far has been ohh don't wear tight clothes it will squash the baby, your tummy needs to breath WTF? I was wearing a fitted matternity stretch top at the time. Plus every thing is ewither to tight now or falling off blah


----------



## madcatwoman

oh you get some people saying stupid things, all the know it alls and the ole wives tales, i think some of them need to realise in this day and age we have pretty much heard it all. I think if i was worried about something i wouldnt say anything to family or people like that, id mention it on here incase anyone has had the same thing(&know what it is) and/or contact my MW.


----------



## molly85

lol. yup the girls here are brilliant


----------



## madcatwoman

originally my DH said we should tell his mum the news when i got my BFP, his reason was "because shes been through it all before and you can talk to her about". now bare in mind my DH is 36 this year, so she had children 36 years ago lol, i had to point out, alot has changed and after 36 shes not going to remember every niggle, and im certinaly not going to ask her if she had increased cm !PMSL!!!. Anyway, after the bad news my SIL had with the Edwards syndrome thing, i told her we had had all the tests and screenings done, her reply " they didnt even do those things when i was pregnant". says it all.

i ment to add, before i nearly cooked myself last night&before i nodded off, i was wondering if i was feeling the baby move. i was getting very very soft fluttery feelings in my uterus and the exact area the sonographer scanned me on. ive had gas many times before and can always recognise that feeling moving accross my tummy. the feelings were very light and if i was busy id have missed them, bit like butterfly wings gently knocking around inside me or something. Yet most people was say 14 weeks is too early(?)


----------



## loopylollipop

sounds like you are describing movements! They just feel like little butterflies...is a bit early for a first but who know? Maybe you are just very in tune with your body...

still trying to find a maternity bra I like. I really need something now that will hold these puppies back...


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy I gave in just bought a bigger normal bra couldn't find a maternity one. That was a fortnight ago and my sad little a/b cup boobies went up to a C. I'm pretty sure I'm about a week away from needing a D!!

On the bump thing I will be really peeved if people touch my bump. I think it's quite rude there is no other social situation where people would think it was ok to touch you without permission other than pregnancy. 

I just got my consultant appointment through and my scan is the same day. Wonderful NHS letter said this appointment will take up to 3 hours please read the enclosed letter about ultrasound bladder requirements. 

No ultrasound letter included!! So typical :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I got my NHS little booklet I have to bring to appointments. I think it's real now, lol! So, when do you guys think you should start wearing maternity clothing?


----------



## gilz82

I'm personally not in maternity clothes. I went looking a couple of weeks ago and everything is still too big. Mind you I don't have a bump yet. My uterus has popped out s bit now but I'm still managing to fit in three normal pairs of trousers. 

Think it's just down to each individual and how you feel.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been in mat clothes a while now. My hips have already spread enough to not get my normal stuff over then even before it gets to the waist. My boobs are even bigger than last time I think and still seem to hurt more each day!

You ladies would maybe be better in my position. My pregnancies are routinely ignored by strangers and people I know. I had to stand at a bus stop in torrential rain for 45 mins at 8 months obvious pregnant last time and not one person even made room in the shelter never mind on the seat. I had people pushing me getting on trains while their companions whispered "I think she's pregnant". I had to take to bellowing about my pregnancy in the hope of a seat. DH used to be furious if he was with me. I never had one person touch my bump I don't think, except maybe my mum or sister. I never get people asking how I am or thinking I ought not be doing so much or the likes. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I'd get up on a bus any time I saw a woman pregnant or an elderly person. I hate people that are so egocentric that they can't even give up a seat to someone who needs it more!


----------



## gilz82

Ok I have a stupid question. If car baby seats have to be rear facing up until baby weighs 9kg how the heck are you supposed to see the baby if you are in the car yourself!!

Sorry if this is very stupid but I'm going to go loads of places on my own just me and jellybean so how am I meant to know it's ok if I can't see it!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well the simple answer is that you can't. You can get extra rear view mirrors for seeing in the back seat and could try set up another mirror facing the baby to reflect into it. To be honest they just sleep in the car and you'll know if they're not asleep because they will be crying!

I'm trying to finish my coursework due Monday. The assignemtn is to reflect on some change I've experienced and how it was managed but I'll be damned if I can think of anything!


----------



## madcatwoman

Love it!



> To be honest they just sleep in the car and you'll know if they're not asleep because they will be crying!

says it all really!, happy days lol.

well, im off to the cinema, Paranormal Activity2 this time, im hoping it doesnt mess my head up like the 1st one, i was freaked out when i got home last time, we have since moved to a larger house with some very strange noises so im hoping No2 is Tame! lol:shrug:

DH bless him came home from shopping with a baby magazine for me!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that was nice of him. I bought Pregnancy & Birth in asda today. It's got a ten page bit for dads this month.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Is anyone else's skin really dry!? My face hurts so badly :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes Ozzie mine for about two days now! Guess winter is kicking in. My hands and face are a mess and my dodgy dermatitis is making a come back on one hand.

btw Ozzie, what's your EDD? I don't think I've got you on the first post. Is anyone else missing?

Well I did pretty much nothing today. Watched some Cranford on the laptop in bed. Did all but the last of my course assignments, that one not being due til 15th Nov so will do it on my week off. DH went to the shops with Byron. He got me some fancy body shop rose-scented moisturiser, they were dishing out £3 off vouchers so he got a bargain. Also picked up my mum essentials Bounty pack that weirdly came with a can of diet coke in it!! Some Avent breastpads and cream, little pot of sudacreme, some vouchers for various things and some fairy tablets.

My face is still covered in broken capillaries from being sick yesterday. :( Really hope I manage this week. Just looking ahead to my week off.


----------



## molly85

ohh i had the dry skin to start with as part of my thyroid prob. it soon sorted out with meds.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Peanut, EDD is 18 June 2011 :happydance: Interestingly enough, that's my bestest friend's birthday. Also, just clicked for me that the birth flower for the month of June is the Rose. My MIL, who sadly passed in March, her name is Roseanne. :) I thought it was rather fitting that we have a baby due in June.


----------



## molly85

oh on the car seat thing you could put it in the front not sure how much you would see tho


----------



## PeanutBean

I wouldn't put it in the front myself. It's much less safe than in the back, though I know people do.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think it's ok in the front if the airbag is turned off.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah it's 'allowed' it's just much less safe in the front seat. For everyone really.


----------



## gilz82

You aren't allowed to put a car seat in the front passenger seat of any car that has a front airbag unless you can switch it off. 

Typically you can only switch airbags off on sports cars, I used to own one, you certainly can't independently switch them off in the car I have now which is pretty modern. 

I wouldn't want to do that anyway was just a little freaked by the whole not being able to see the baby thing.


----------



## PeanutBean

We can switch ours off it's a Scenic. We could in our Xsara and Skoda before too. I think it's getting much more common. Some makes/models need some fancy overpriced key to do it but mostly they are changing to a button or the normal car key now.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow I didn't realise. You could in my MR2 but you can't in my car now which is a BMW or my OHs so it's not something we'll be doing anyway. 

I'll just need to hope my jellybean does one of the two things you mentioned Peanut otherwise I'll flap everytime I'm in the car on my own.


----------



## PeanutBean

They do tend to wake if the car is stuck in traffic a long time which can be a bit stressful but it's usually when nearly at whichever destination and they've been snoozing a bit.


----------



## Bids

on a sad note re the car seat thing, my friends 17 yr old cousin was killed by a woman in a car turning round to see to her kids in the back and when she looked back up she was on the other side of the road and ploughed head on into him - he died on impact and so did his friend :( so your going to need to not let the baby distract you!!

easier said than done though i know what im like when i have my niece in the car!!

had a sleep earlier and now im not so tired, keep having crazy dreams not sleeping well at all at the moment but am still feeling better which is good - hows everyone else been feeling?!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning.

That's so sad Bids. :( I don't find it so bad, the road always must come first and if the baby was so distressed my driving was compromised then it's time to pull over. I think it's more distracting when kids are older and fighting or whatever.

Well I'm just awake and waiting for some breakfast so I can get up and face a Sunday at work. I'm half anxious, half too tired and pregnant to care!


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all!.

Have any of your MW's asked you if you have Strep B?. mine did, she went down a tick list of things i might or might not have, she asked about Strep B and i told her i didnt even know what it was let alone if i had it, and she ticked me off as 'not' having it.
I do now know what it is, but do you think i need to point it out to her next time i see her that i dont know if i have it or not?.


----------



## molly85

I'm gnna reference molly the stupid terrier here but she whines in the car. She sits in the front so i can glance and check she hasn't actually strangled her self butis other wise ignored. I'd rather baby was in the back knowing its safer etc but my tiny C1 would hold nothing then so i'm going to check out if car seat and pram both fit in the front that is where it will stay with airbag turned off (I use the ignition key) in OH's car baby will be in the back or the boot if their not lucy same goes for my parents car.

Aww bids thats a sad story shows you don't just have to be drunk or on drugs to be a dangerous driver. I'm quite strict so will teach my children to sit and stay still. Having been cut from a car its not a nice experience at 1am. OOOhhh bee in my bonnet lol
we have errected our first baby gate gor the dog not to tricky. I am a little disapointed at the people who think they can just nick stuff frommultipacks in primake they had some lovely little 7 for £4.00 baby grows only to realise 2 were missing. who does this????


----------



## molly85

what is strep b?


----------



## madcatwoman

its some bacterial thing we carry in our bits 'down there' aparently, but you wouldnt never know if you had it as its symptomless, but if you do have it and you give birth the baby is at risk of blindness(as far as i know). Its treated with antibiotics.


----------



## molly85

nice, i'm gnna ask to be tested just incase, I have a enough probs with my fully sited OH not seeing things. HOw can the midwife just put no in that box? and not test grrr


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Girls, I'm really feeling down today. :-( I keep thinking about this stupid job and the qualification thing. Why would someone hire someone if they didn't know for sure they were qualified in the country where they will be teaching? WHY? I'm feeling really jerked around :-( I can't wait to get in to speak to the owner tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

have you had your CRB check? if so your safe to work just not as a room leader. I don't think I have ever had my qualifications checked admittedly they aren't useful but they go off references alot


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They haven't put my disclosure though yet! It's still sitting on the desk in the office!


----------



## molly85

you shouldn't be working without that, eugh this really annooys me about nurserys I couldn't start my job with adults with out it. parents assume that everyone is checked. it's no offence to you but anyone could have got through the interview process


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know! I mean, I'm not a psycho that's gonna hurt the kids or anything, but still! The disclosure should have been done before I started.


----------



## molly85

hmm not sure i would send my child to this place but i got temp shifts in a nursery they weren't bothered i just wasn't left with the kids


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm never left alone with the kids.


----------



## molly85

hmm i still don't like but hope they sort you out


----------



## gilz82

Madcat my boss has strep B and both her kids were born by c-section because of this. I thought it was one of the things we were all supposed to get tested for.


----------



## molly85

guessing its just a swab.


----------



## madcatwoman

yes they swab you, i found out all this from the net after i was asked. its a bit crap they just ticked me off as not having strep B, mind you, it was a student MW i saw at the time so...


----------



## molly85

student should not be an issue she stillknows what she is doing and is only as good as those who have taught her, ex student nurse in the house lol.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls
I know a couple of girls who had strep b,and had to have anti biotics when in labour.I know my sister had perticularly smelly discharge sorry tmi,and thats how they found out she had it.It was never mentioned to me at all when I was pregnant with my 1st,I'd never heard of it either til my friend had it.

Gilz,I got a great thing for a pressie when shay was born.I also drive a lot alone with the kids.It looks like a soft toy,but it has a big mirror on its tummy.You position it on the headrest above and facing the baby and once you've positioned it correctly you can see baby in that mirror through your rear view mirror,if that makes sense!!!
I found it invaluable,especially if I was going to my mams or something,I be driving on the motorway most of the way for an hr and a half,so it was great to be able to glance at him and see him all snuggly and safe!
I think you can get them in mothercare or smyths.

I'm no good at nub guesses madcat,so I won't even hazard a guess!I can't even tell if there is a nub on any of my scan pics.

Gilz does that mean you'll be like 8and a half months preg at peter kay?maybe you'll go into labour you'll be laughing that much!

All good here,had great day yest at christening,and yes dh drove me mad the whole way home with his drunken talk!!!!

I'm feeling movement too off and on peanut,sometimes might not feel anything for a few days and then I'll feel it again.Baby has moved right up now,when doc was using doppler last wk she wasn't too far below my belly button,
Madcat there's every chance you were feeling movement,docs say its too early if its your 1st,but they also say for 2nd babies 14wks is when you start feeling it,I've been feeling this from wk 11,and this is my 3rd so I know what i'm feeling,regardless of what the docs say!

Not gonna get new maternity clothes this yr,have some old stuff,but also have found my new favourite pregnancy clothes.leggings and jumper dresses with boots.Bought a load of cheap jumper dresses in primark and tescos,bought them in a bigger size plus they're stretchy,loads of leggings,and i'm a happy camper!!Soooo comfy and can dress them up with good boots and casual with my uggs,so thats me for the winter!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooo, leggings and jumper dresses sound awesome! I haven't worn leggings since I was 10 :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

comfy smumfy!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie I'm afraid your new employer dies not sound reputable either as an employer or as a service provider. :( Wait til to talk to CAB, they will be able to help.

On the movement thing I think it must very much depend on the position of the baby. Even late in the day some mums don't feel much if the baby is kicking to the back. I think we feel the movement in our skin, not out uterus itself so it there is less muscle, the baby is in a position that is close to the skin, the baby kicks to the front, I think it must be possible to feel early.

Strep B testing is not routine in the UK. When my waters went early I found out that hospitals have a policy if bringing you in after a certain length of time to go on antibiotics. I guess this would deal with the infection. Maybe the chances of passing on to the baby are slight under normal birth conditions. Antibiotics during labour is a pain as they are intravenous so can be a bit limiting because of being constantly hooked up. In the states they do routine swabs for it but then when paying for healthcare they'll get everything regardless! Madcat I would chat with your mw if you are concerned. No doubt she will be as to explain why it's not routinely tested.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Such drama *sigh*


----------



## gilz82

Oh vbaby I'll be massive by the time of Peter Kay. My sister would actually kill me if I went into labour in the middle of it we've waited so long to go and see him :haha:

If everything is ok after my scan on Wednesday and they work out where my bleeding is coming from I think I will order some maternity clothes. I've got a 15% off voucher for ASOS and it need to be used before the end of October. Wish I could wear leggings but I truly hate my legs. Even at my slimmest they are the area I despise most.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Finished my dinner and now I feel slightly queasy.....


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies, nice to catch up with everything...

Ozzi congrats on your sweetpea - I felt I had an appleseed forever...and Gilz on your lovely little prune and for all you others with lemons and limes - wow! Yours seem to be growing so much faster than mine!

Well my news....have another child who now appears to have morphed into a teenager overnight. Nightmare. One Kevin was enough, we now have two. At least the three year old is safe for a while. I swear the teenager years are the worst part so far. Evil little creatures.

Gilz yes my little b cups have spilled over into a C cup. I wish I had just bought a bigger bra but was obsessed with getting a maternity one even though wont be nursing for a long time and when I am they will be much bigger still. All mine are underwired and have gone up a chest size too. Bought some off figleaves now so hope they fit, hate the faff of returns. Oh and am soooooooooooo with you on the leggings thing. I am not slim like you so never really had a chance but look admiringly at pregnant women who have these lovely bumps and nice legs peeking out. I tried a strap-on bump in Mamas & Papas and nearly wet myself laughing (trying on mat clothes). OH came to look at outfit and said 'Oh you look so beautiful cant wait til you have one, it is going to really suit you' Awwwww:blush:

No bump yet but my belly appears to have turned into dough. My waist was one thing I like and now it is a doughy mess. Waist too tight on one pair of work pants so was shopping to get simple black trousers. None looked good :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I feel ill. Damn cookies!


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Loopy I don't envy you. My dad said we turned into Kevins literally overnight. He said he never thought Harry Enfield would have been so accurate :haha:

Oh I wonder if mothercare do those fake bump things when you are trying clothes. That'd be quite cool. I found mat clothes shopping in Glasgow rubbish. River Island and topshop both claim to stock mat clothes but in reality they don't in their stores here. Think I'll mostly need to Internet shop which bugs me for the exact same returns faff. 

Not long till you have a prune too loopy, do you have a date for your next scan yet?


----------



## madcatwoman

the thing is, im wondering when baby is going to move up into my tummy!. its still in the normal uterus area , at 14 weeks!.

ive been naughty...:-(

ive gone and ordered a doppler from Ebay.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What is the doppler for???


----------



## madcatwoman

its to enable you to listen to :baby: heartbeat, DIY style.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*baps madcat* Don't tell me these things! :rofl: I want one!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow Loopy I don't envy you. My dad said we turned into Kevins literally overnight. He said he never thought Harry Enfield would have been so accurate :haha:
> 
> Oh I wonder if mothercare do those fake bump things when you are trying clothes. That'd be quite cool. I found mat clothes shopping in Glasgow rubbish. River Island and topshop both claim to stock mat clothes but in reality they don't in their stores here. Think I'll mostly need to Internet shop which bugs me for the exact same returns faff.
> 
> Not long till you have a prune too loopy, do you have a date for your next scan yet?


No its not fun at all. Lovely cuddly kids turn into moody monosyllabic cretins who feel life is so cruel when in fact they dont know they are bloody born. This mornings saga was over the youngest eating the last of the cookie crips. There were actual TEARs. So they are banned from the house now. It was either hormones or there is something seriously addictive in them so they are no longer. I have made our eldest watch Kevin and Perry just to show him himself, thought it was funny!

The fake bump was so fun. Tried to put on two but couldnt fit it under the top I had on. Havent been into a mothercare yet, found out on sat the one in Bradford has shut down and the one in Leeds is on a retail park that I cant seem to get to!

My next scan is 10/11/10 so not too long :thumbup:

Definately hormonal, went to a karting British Championship (which OH won twice many moons ago) and being there made me realise what he had achieved and couldnt stop bawling. Ridiculous :blush: I am def def pregnant!

Hahah Madcat...will see you regularly in the first trimester with all your newly created doppler worries:winkwink:


----------



## Bids

i was one of the most evil teenagers :( my kids will NOT be like me i will make sure, 13-15 is the worst if you can grin and bare it i think its best - my family dare'nt speak to me in the mornings cos of my moods lol.... i was fine once i got to 16-17 thankfully!!!

mmmm strawberry cheesecake :) 

im so excited for next week... whos next on the scan side of things?!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i know, i hope i havent created a rod for my own back in buying one, it better be a success or i'll be inconsolable, what have i done??. .


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> i was one of the most evil teenagers :( my kids will NOT be like me i will make sure, 13-15 is the worst if you can grin and bare it i think its best - my family dare'nt speak to me in the mornings cos of my moods lol.... i was fine once i got to 16-17 thankfully!!!
> 
> mmmm strawberry cheesecake :)
> 
> im so excited for next week... whos next on the scan side of things?!!

i cant imagine you being so evil bids, contrary to you, i was a good kid!, very welbehaved lol!!, i was a good girl !!. Which is supprising as i didnt half have to put up with some crap going on in my family!


----------



## Bids

imagine kevin x 4 maybe more - it was my way or nothing, i feel sorry for my mum & dad even now, i regret sooo much but hey i cant take it back now so i made it upto them everyday since i was 17.... hope ''what goes around comes around'' is just a saying lol


----------



## loopylollipop

:haha: I cant imagine it either Bids :rofl:

I was such a goody two shoes. I think I was more trouble about 10-11, used to catch turtles and snakes and bring them home. Sent my mom nuts. Especially when one went missing and she picked up a plant pot a couple of days later and the little sucker slithered out sharpish...

I think I had a period of about two weeks went got my first boyfriend at 16 and was a bit tortured and moody but otherwise I was lovely. Sickening I know. I heard a writer on the radio saying his son went upstairs aged 13 and came down when he was 19. Weird angst ridden age. Wait till they have something to worry about!! Kids for example!

Night girls, gonna go pay OH some attention :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

you little sod you bids! lol:hugs: lets hope you dont get a repeat performance from your LO one day!!.

Hey, ive tried your idea of drinking sparkling water, slighter better than being on the lemonade, it works a treat!!


----------



## Bids

im glad no-one can believe it :D but its true my mum actually called a parent helpline :blush: least i'll know all the tricks of the trade :haha: well hopefully?!! 

im drinking some now - im on about 2 litres every 2 days i love it :thumbup: DH calls it the devils water lol


----------



## molly85

lol I was a very gooood teen my parents never appreciated me they allways wanted better lol then they got a moody 20 year lol. I moved out at 20 its been dad this dad that ever since lol. Now my Brother in law at 14years 11 months has turned into the damean from hell, rude inconsiderate and deaf!


----------



## gilz82

I wasn't a bad teenager, stuck in at school, didn't get into trouble etc but my dad and I really didn't get along when i was that age and there are times where i know looking back my behaviour must have been thoroughly unpleasant at home.

Bids i think scan wise its - Me this week (checkup), Your 12 week scan next week and then Loopy and my 12 week scan both on the 10th :happydance:

Think once i get the 12 week scan done i'll feel like i've actually made some progress.

Hope you have fun with your doppler when it arrives Madcat, just remember to stay calm if you can't find the heartbeat instantly, it will be there somewhere! 

Oh also has anyone heard from Babywearinmum recently? She hasn't been on the TTC thread for ages and i pm'd her to see if she was ok but no reply.


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls do you have room for another grad!


----------



## Bids

AWWWW WOW CONGRATS mamadonna YAY sooooo pleased your you :D and we have plenty of room!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

mamadonna said:


> morning girls do you have room for another grad!

YAY!!, Hurrah:happydance:, well done, joined us at last. I bet youre on top of the world!!. nice to have you with us!.:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats mamadonna that's brilliant :happydance:


----------



## molly85

congrats mammadonna,

Just seen midwife she couldn't get my blood after 4 stabs so off to medical centre in a mo before work. 
My scan should be on the 9th at 12weeks 4days by the early scan dates fingers crossed girls i can go forward????


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome and congrats mamadonna!

I'm sat on a wet bench waiting for a train. Been here half hour now. Not impressed.


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad:ive got some really cruel spots:growlmad:

right under the skin, lumpy and and red, they just wont come out and they wont go away!. thats one of the things i miss about the pill i have to say!


----------



## Bids

oooo not good peanut :(

molly i had the option for 9th too but opted for 2nd not sure if that was the right thing to do but i just cant wait any longer

when i used to sneeze it used to hurt but it doesnt anymore :wacko: im driving myself crazy here with symptom spotting about having no symptoms??!! :nope: roll on next tuesday when hopefully i can relax a little more!!

how irritating cat :growlmad: under the skin is just annoying, pointless and more painful (only cos i squeeze them anyway lol)


----------



## mamadonna

madcatwoman said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning girls do you have room for another grad!
> 
> YAY!!, Hurrah:happydance:, well done, joined us at last. I bet youre on top of the world!!. nice to have you with us!.:thumbup:Click to expand...

i am. still cant believe it still


----------



## loopylollipop

Awww Mamadonna so pleased!

BIG congratulations glad to have you here :flower:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

hey do any of you pet owners brush their canine/feline teeth????


----------



## gilz82

Yup Loopy we brush our dogs teet why do you ask?

I had my ortho appointment at hospital today. Consultant had a huff because he found out I was pregnant and couldn't have x-rays. Then he examined me and told me I need steroid injections in both hips and that if I don't I'll end up immobile during the pregnancy. That's a huge no no for me as my mum had dvt when pregnant and then died from a dvt turning into a pulmonary embolism ( lung clots)

When I asked if there was a risk to the baby he said em don't really know but I'm sure it'll be fine. Needless to say he was politely told where he could stick that til I've spoken to my obstetrician!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i wouldnt dare brush my kitties teeth!, no no no!

yes bids, absolutely pointless spots, im trying to cox them to come out at least with germaline, bloody days they have been there, red blotches on my mug!, how attractive.


----------



## molly85

lol gilz doctors can be soo thick. Midwife was very exact 12 weeks 5 days lol so will suffer it out til 2nd tri wahhhhhhhhhh. We just went with the combined test as it took 2 people to get a vain was just easier to say do it than go away and think about it

Matt put it like theis (midwife gave 1 in 75 as an example) you would still stick around if you had 74 out of 75 lottery tickets to listen to the draw so I gues test is there to prep us.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Yup Loopy we brush our dogs teet why do you ask?
> 
> I had my ortho appointment at hospital today. Consultant had a huff because he found out I was pregnant and couldn't have x-rays. Then he examined me and told me I need steroid injections in both hips and that if I don't I'll end up immobile during the pregnancy. That's a huge no no for me as my mum had dvt when pregnant and then died from a dvt turning into a pulmonary embolism ( lung clots)
> 
> When I asked if there was a risk to the baby he said em don't really know but I'm sure it'll be fine. Needless to say he was politely told where he could stick that til I've spoken to my obstetrician!!

Man dont you just love orthopods....caveman mentality. Uuuughh if its broke, fix it, shouldnt be there cut it out, if it hurts to move jab it. Ooooohhhh whaddya mean there is a REAL person attached to the diagnosis???? Oh bugger it they may go away and let me do my job. Dumb asses.

Not sure about risks of cortisol injections in pregnancy, dont know what doses they use - would expect it to be quite high as it would be meant for a medium acting solution. Perhaps in the second trimester, would avoid anything unless dire need in first trimester. From vauge memory think can cause adrenal suppression but not sure what the stats would be. Just thinking out loud really dont know much about it at all. Think you did right to wait to see what Obs say. 

On the toothbrushing thing, took Alf to vets the other day and she checked his teeth and made some comment about all his tartar. Felt like a bad mum, had kitties all my life and never brushed them. Anyway been quite funny, he is a laid back chappie and the fish flavoured toothpaste :sick: sent him WILD!! Like catnip x1000...was trying to eat the tube and he ran off with the little kitty brush to try and pull all the bristles out.

Just wondered how many people actually did it...


----------



## madcatwoman

lol! fish flavoured tooth paste!!. no, ours wouldnt tolerate that, but, we only ever feed them on biscuits and the vet has told me its good because biccies help crack tartar off the teeth!


----------



## gilz82

Beau doesn't mind getting his teeth brushed now that he's used to it. We just do it as a matter or routine same as filing his claws. Sods law dentistry is another one of those things you find that is never covered by pet insurance so we decided prevention was easier.


----------



## gilz82

Oh and thanks Loopy will definitely hold fire on the injections just now. Mr Ortho man seemed to think that it would only have a localised effect and couldn't get near the baby. Backed up with his em I don't think so statement there was no chance he was getting to do anything today.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: gilz

We brushed our old dog's teeth and also used a seaweed powder thing we added to his food that made a big difference. His teeth were horrendous though. When we found him and took him to the vet his guns were all septic. :( Can't imagine trying to clean a cat's teeth!

I feel really cross and fed up.


----------



## molly85

tried cleaning mollys teeth once bit of a laugh shes on the crunchies so no prob there. she also has vet/needle phobia so poops on the table she's virtually a house dog so bad mummy has made her have her jabs she will be going in this year for them though as i want to be able to walk her alot when I'm on Mat leaveand not worry at what shes sniffing. 
Stayed off work with migraine symptoms hada 2 hour nap and am looking forward to going back to bed.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: gilz
> 
> We brushed our old dog's teeth and also used a seaweed powder thing we added to his food that made a big difference. His teeth were horrendous though. When we found him and took him to the vet his guns were all septic. :( Can't imagine trying to clean a cat's teeth!
> 
> I feel really cross and fed up.

whats up peanut?? :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Awww Peanut :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies :kiss:

Just catching up :dohh: I have been MIA for a few days struggling with work and I am ill and feeling sorry for myself.....I have a flu bug ugh!

madcat hon.....re the temp thing and hot baths they tell you not to over-heat yourself cause your baby cant regulate its body temp sorry this is all I know on the subject. I have hired a doppler from ebay for 9.99 a month (infact I have a missed delivery note so I think the postman tried to deliver today but I was at work!) They contact you by email towards end of your month and ask if you want to keep and you just pay subsequent 9.99`s until you are ready to send back :thumbup: I wanted a loud speaker one so we can all listen inc DS and not one you listen to using headphones and to buy they are extortionate so I though hiring one for a few months prob two/three max would be a far cheaper idea :) I too have been feeling baby move from about 10+2wks and I just know its my baby so you are prob right if you think you have felt baby move :wohoo: My baby is a little wriggler and never keeps still :dohh: I can feel it totally move position its an amazing feeling!

Congrats mamadonna and welcome to grads :wohoo: :bfp:

Hope you are ok peanut hon :hugs:

Loopy I love crown point :) infact its my birthday monday and DH is taking me pram test driving and we are going to mothercare too :) 

Good news.......my gorgeous beautiful baby niece is currently position number 5 in the Leeds baby of the year competition :). We are hoping she goes through to the next round of voting :) 

Sending all my love to you ladies :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another week of work! No word on the qualification thing so I'm just gonna ride it out and let what will be will be. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no ozzie hon :hugs: work has been pants for me for the last few days and I have struggled on despite been dead on my feet :( I hope they sort it out real soon the stress wont be doing you or baby any good at all! Cant you have a word with them :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm not stressing about it. Honestly. It's not worth it. I feel strangely at peace right now and I know we will be ok no matter what.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: thats exactly how I feel hon :thumbup: financially we could be in a better place for having beanie baby. I only get smp and we like other people have a mortgage and debts :blush: but well life is for living and things will be just fine.....I feel at peace over it too and I know we will work summat out!


----------



## molly85

Ditto Madly, we plan on getting married to that might have to wait awile lol. pram test driving is fun i liked toys r us for that


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Molly :) I just think `what will be will be` I give up stressing :dohh: we are so unlucky but when it comes down to it we sort things out :)

I cant wait to go test drive :) I have a few in mind I want to check out and since MIL has offered to shell out for whatever we want we dont really have a budget...not that we are taking advantage, we will except what MIL wants to contribute of her own choosing and pay the additional if there is any ourselves!


----------



## molly85

lol same here with my dad I know he will pay the lot though nearly £500 but will last years. and will hopefully take a buggy bored i dnt think i could handle a twin lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Well Morning all!.

My Doppler arrived this morning, ive preped it, ive drunk(just waiting for my bladder to fill!), if i cant hear anything god only help me!

not sure whats going on with the weather out there, i think we have a hurricaine going on or something!.

Yeh i dont feel t he movements often Madly, maybe on 3 occassions, they just dont feel as strong as gas and certainly not as strong as a muscle twitching, i can only assume thats what im feeling, its very very light.:wacko:

Oh thats it, Take That are back on tour in May, gona have to have this baby quick and then run to the nearest arena lol!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:YAY!! i got the hearbeat!!, really strong and clear, didnt take long to find either. :baby:is still quite low down in me, dont think he or she intends to pop into belly quite yet (at least i know bloated belly is just that at the moment!, bloated!). Heard alsorts on there too, some which must be movement, another sound which must be the placenta/blood flow etc.
I heard mix views on the Anglesounds but i have to say im very pleased with mine!.


----------



## vbaby3

Afternoon ladies!

Congrats mamadonna on your bfp!x

Gilz,god love you,you've so much to deal with on top of being pregnant:hugs:
Is your scan tomorrow?best of luck and I really hope they find where the bleeding is coming from,then finally you m ight be able to relax a bit.x

Yay madcat for finding the heartbeat,I was always too chicken to get a doppler,I'd freak put if I couldn't find the heartbeat straight away.Thankfully I'm feeling movement everyday now,and its getting stronger everyday si I know all is ok.

No news here,spent all morning doing housework,so house is lovely and clean now,gonna chill for the rest of the day.x


----------



## madcatwoman

I know, you take a chance buying a doppler, thankgod i found the HB, i was so pleased!.:baby::thumbup:

I think im going to go on the hunt for some coal for our fire this PM, heard it burns hotter with some coal!.


----------



## vbaby3

Was just thinking i'd light the fire too,sooo dreary outside today.I'll get all comfy then and maybe watch dvd's with the boys for the afternoon.What was babies heartrate?
Is it killing you to find out the sex?I can bear it no more!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

it doesnt have a heart rate reader hun, but it does sound as quick as when i heard it at the scan, the scan reading was 156bpm.

Yes im dying to know the sex, i really hope by the time we find out that the baby isnt lying in the wrong position or something, that would be disspointing.
Dh has more patience than i do i think, if i had the money id get another 16 week scan done to find out, but we'll have to wait till 20 weeks!


----------



## vbaby3

I'm sooo impatient!I open xmas pressies before xmas and all,just can't bear not knowing something!!
My scan is 3 wks from today,but I'm trying not to get my hopes up,coz a few people have said they might not tell me in the hospital i'm going to,or knowing my luck baby will be lying in the most awkward position!
If I don't find out at this scan i'll have to wait til after xmas when I'm paying for a 4d,it'll kill me to have to wait that long!!!!!
I have girl vibes,but not saying to anyone,coz I'd hate people to think I'd be disappointed if its another boy,coz i'll happily take another boy,but a wee girlie wold be nice!


----------



## madcatwoman

thats my thoughts exactly, id be delighted if they said girl, a girl to do girlie things with etc, i also wonder whether id like one because i didnt have that relationship with my mother, BUT im convincing myself its a boy, so if it is i'll still be happy and not dissapointed at all!


----------



## vbaby3

I was sure shay was a girl,and didn't find out til 28wks that he was a boy!Wasn't disappointed,but a bit shocked.Once we found out it took all of 10 mins for us to be saying,boys are the best and thank god its a boy etc etc!!!If it is a boy you'll be surprised at how quick you'll come round to the idea!
Plus may I add,that boys are the best!!I know I'm slightly biased here,but they're soo affectionate with their mammies,and less bitchy and conniving!I've seen my nieces do things my boys would never even think of doing!
The main reason I'd like a girl is purely selfish!When she's older i'll have her to do girlie things while my boys are away with their dad!Plus if its a girl,I CAN'T WAIT TO GO SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bids

Hmmmm its quiet today girls - how is everyone or more like where is everyone?!

peanut hope your feeling better?!

Gilz not long know and i know everything will be fine!! :thumbup:

Ive just designed the ''pretend'' menu for announcing that we're pregnant - the plan is to go out for lunch or evening meal on 2nd and im going to give a fake menu to the waitress/waiter to give out that says 

Cover: Todays specials

Inside: Only two options available:

Beautiful baby boy
or
Gorgeous baby girl 

other side of page

To be confirmed May 2011 xxxxxxxx

Sooooo what do you all think?? my other dilema is do i organise going out now/this week or do i wait to see everythings ok at the scan and hope everyones free :shrug: 

i dont do ''normal'' and would really love to do it this way!! opinions please :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Ah bids,thats lovely,wish i'd put a bit more thought into telling everyone this time!!
With my 1st it was good timing,I had my 1st scan a few days before xmas so knew all was well,got my parents a happy xmas grandparents card,(they had no grandchildren before my this)and put the scan pic inside with my due date,my dad copped straight away,but jeez my mam is slow!!!
I'd go ahead and book it so everyone can make it if you're comfortable doing that.I'm sure your lil babe is perfect.
So is the scan nxt tues?


----------



## madcatwoman

I love LOVE LOVE that idea bids, thats brilliant, you have to do that!. to be honest i would check that everyone could make it because if they cant you'll be dying to spill the news after your scan. And if anyone asks what the occassion for dinner out is, just be lovely and daughterly and say "does there have to be an occassion?, we just wanted to do dinner out with you thats all!"


----------



## Bids

awww vbaby thats lovely first time round :) xmas and all too!!

its DH's parents first grandchild and my mum will be mega excited cos im her baby and only girl lol so i defo have to tell them at the sametime dont think its fair to pick and me & DH will only argue about it!!

ok Cat/vbaby i think your right - i'll let DH check out my little menu later and if he likes it we'll get on the phone, just hope everything is ok and its good news?!!! 

argh im getting excited now :) oh and yes vbaby scan next tue i'll only be 11+4 (well hopefully) but i couldnt wait any longer!!

cant believe how good ive been feeling last few days - anyone else or am i just weird?? x


----------



## madcatwoman

your not weird, your fist tri symptoms are easing off now as they do for most people (poor peanut excluded), even im alot better than i was so i hope it stays that way!.

Yes, make sure everyone can make it if i were you, dont worry too much about your scan, you have had a healthy time of it, no bleeding, your still young, things will be fine, you'll see.


----------



## molly85

aw bids thats soooo cute.
off out tonight for birthday dinner. Tried calling the antinatal scan people and guess what they went home an hour early BBlllllllllllllllllllahhhhhhh, I need to tell work i'm gnna be off and 2 weeks won't be alot of notice.


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs::hugs:You'll be fine bids,its normal to worry before your 1st scan,I think everyone shits themselves til they see that heartbeat,but everything will be fine,this thread is a lucky one!!i had my scan at 11+1 and I got some great pics.
all my symptoms were gone at 9and a half wks,honestly,everyone is so different,and my 3 pregnancies have been completely different!
I feel soo good now it makes me feel so sorry for all the girls like peanut and madly that are still green!:hugs:
I have no symptoms at all,I'm not even tired,the only thing that makes me realise I'm pregnant is I can feel baby move and my belly is expanding!!
Once you see everythings ok,you'll be grateful you're one of the lucky ones that doesn't have horrible ms for months and stuff.xxx:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, has your :baby: popped into your belly yet?, mine hasnt, thought it would be now. i just have this buldge down in the 'normal uterus area'.

Ive felt a few flutters, maybe 3 or 4 times, but i have to lie very still and quiet of an evening!


----------



## vbaby3

I thought it would be still very far down,but at gp visit last wk she used doppler and found heartbeat straight away about an inch below my bellly button,I thought she'd have to go way lower.Even though this is my third I still can't tell what my uterus feels like or where it is just by pushing on my tummy,so have no idea,just going by where gp found the hb!
I've definately got something of a bump,although could still just look like fat.Was talking to my neighbour the other day and could see her eyes kept travelling down to my tummy and back up!I knew she was dying to ask if I was preg but was afraid in case I'd just put on weight!But thats all definately coz its my 3rd,didn't look at all pregnant til after 20wks with my 1st,and didn't feel him move til 19wks,so madcat you're very in tune with your body now you'e felt him/her already,and it'll just gradually get stronger til the lo is making your whole belly move like an alien or something,its really mental,my hubby couldn't believe it 1st time he saw my belly move all by itself,its amazing!


----------



## vbaby3

I mostly feel lo moving when I'm sitting at computer,coz i'm at kitchen table and leaning slightly forward,usually with my legs crossed so I'm probably confining babies space so can feel it.Also after I've eaten!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Thanks everyone! :flower: I felt too fed up and some threads on here were annoying me so I didn't come back on after posting and watched stuff in bed on the laptop instead. Then today I got as far as catching up on the thread but not replying before I had to get off the train. I was working on another event today (three down, three to go) and in the end some of their specialist volunteers let the team down so I had to stay until 3pm (my line not to be crossed) and help out with the 600 or so people we had through today!! On my feet til 3pm means I am on bed rest this evening. My sciatica is wrecking.

I've cheered up a bit. I guess I'm just working so hard and still feeling so ill it's all just getting on top of me in waves. Tomorrow I have to print and post this massive funding bid we've been working on for months and it's also the last event where my presence is crucial. Thursday is a reception sort of afternoon event and I am a guest so that'll be ok and Friday is just a lunch time lecture and if I can't make it others will manage. Then i've booked all next week of recover! DH is off Monday too so he can decorate while Byron is in nursery. I really need a rest.

Got a headache but I've got to work on this bid tonight as I couldn't do any this afternoon. Once home I had to lie down and rest a bit but that means working this evening. :(

Glad lots of you are feeling better. Slightly jealous but I know my lot. Eventually it'll be over!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh peanut youre in the dumps by the sounds, and not suprising considering how ill you have been, most of us would be seriously fed up and P*ssed off by now. I can understand you taking time out of here too. You have alot on your plate by the sounds of it :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I thought it would be still very far down,but at gp visit last wk she used doppler and found heartbeat straight away about an inch below my bellly button,I thought she'd have to go way lower.Even though this is my third I still can't tell what my uterus feels like or where it is just by pushing on my tummy,so have no idea,just going by where gp found the hb!
> I've definately got something of a bump,although could still just look like fat.Was talking to my neighbour the other day and could see her eyes kept travelling down to my tummy and back up!I knew she was dying to ask if I was preg but was afraid in case I'd just put on weight!But thats all definately coz its my 3rd,didn't look at all pregnant til after 20wks with my 1st,and didn't feel him move til 19wks,so madcat you're very in tune with your body now you'e felt him/her already,and it'll just gradually get stronger til the lo is making your whole belly move like an alien or something,its really mental,my hubby couldn't believe it 1st time he saw my belly move all by itself,its amazing!

well i located the HB about 4inch below my belly button, almost on the hair line, yet ive seen friends at 14 weeks with :baby: way up their belly. I think i'll be a 'late starter', in someways id like to see a bit more progression and in other ways i think "well at least i wont be too huge too soon".
Yeh i think i probably am fairly in tune with my body, i felt those flutters at 1st almost at 12 weeks(ish), i can definately feel my uterus as its quite hard and pronounced.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: What a day. I lost my bus pass. *sigh* I'm so mad at myself and I feel so stupid cause that's like £60! I hope someone turns it in. :cry: I just wanna curl up in bed and sleep for ages!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hello all

Matcat the top of your womb should be around 2 fingerwidths (if placed horizontally) above pubic bone. If you press in with hand at right angle to your abdomen you should be able feel the top of the uterus, feels solid like a cricket ball. Good luck!

Bids I loooooove that idea, so original never heard of anyone doing that and that is great! Your scan will be fine :flower: Looking forward to seeing the piccies...

My news...had my bloods done yesterday for screening, got my junior to take them bless him he was nervous. Told him wasnt going to assess him! Cost me a fiver just to send them to Leeds.


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower:

I've been away at our scotish institute of fundraising conference today so I'm knackered. 

Thanks Bids and Vbaby just looking forward to getting the examination out of the way tomorrow hopefully they'll say it's my cervix and leave me alone now. 

Congrats madcat on finding the heartbeat with your Doppler :happydance: I can't wait to hear jellybeans heartbeat. 

Sorry you are feeling rotten again Peanut and Hi Loopy and Ozzie


----------



## loopylollipop

Hoping all goes well Gilz, how has your bleeding been recently?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry madcat I forgot to say hooray for the HB!


----------



## gilz82

The bleeding is off for days and then 10 minutes of bright red then off again.

I'm really hoping that means its more likely just hormanal changes in my cervix rather than anything more sinister.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone else adore this song?

Baby Mine ~ Allison Krauss


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All
Well, my gagging is back today:cry:, ive had three days of not having it at all and i thought id turned a corner finally, but cleaning my teeth this morning and it was back, and can feel it lingering ready to happen again, im gutted!.
Other than that, no news to report:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1 just thought i'd let you all kno i started bleeding after i got my + on mon,been to see the doc i she has booked me in for a scan on the 9th nov,(i dont think there will be anything to see tho:cry:)

i took a test yesturday and today and both had 2 lines but they were v v faint :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh im really sorry to hear that, i hope its something and nothing, hope it wasnt much anyway, thats a bit of a wait isnt it- 9th, but i guess any sooner and they wouldnt be able to see anything anyway


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no Mamadonna :( I hope its just implantation bleed and everything is ok at your scan :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well now much to report here either except I still have severe ES and throw up about 6times of an eve.....I think I am developing a phobia to eating food at all, my reasoning I just hurl it all back up and then I am put off what I have eaten all day before being :sick: I am loosing weight at no rate.....even my mum noted it yesterday worried and all my MW said was you will gain it all again WTF! I am trying to drink as much as I can mainly tea and water so I dont become dehydrated but I just know I will be :sick: every eve now.....so much for blooming :(

and no doppler yet :shrug: ordered middle of last week and should have been next day delivery reckon mine has got lost in post :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh madly, what a state your in. I too would be put off eating when thats what happens, MW doesnt sound like much help. Theres someone in our family whos pregnant(a week ahead me, shes been so ill shes lost 12lb!). Make sure you keep your fluids up though xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow busy morning.

Fx'd everything is ok Mamadonna :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon Madly :hugs:, my nausea is bad but actual puking must be really horrible.

Well i had my scan this morning and everything was fine, they can see more bleeding just between my cervix and the sack the jellybean is in. That means at least i didn't have to an internal examination. There was no one else in the EPAU so my scan was quite long, i got to see the jellybean moving about and the wee arms and legs it was great.

Also found out that i've got a heart shaped uterus but aparently it shouldn't cos much of a problem.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/6f19db5a.jpg


----------



## vbaby3

So sorry mamadonna,so long to wait for a scan.Hope everything willl be ok:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz! I'm very jealous you got a scan, but I'm soooooooo glad things are ok! :hugs: Yay!

Mamadonna, I hope it's ok lots of sticky :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats fantastic news gilz!!!What does that mean about the bleeding?Is it that you'll continue to spot?They could see the blood in my uterus too at my scan,and I continued to spot for another wk and a half.Haven't had any now for 2 wks so think finally thats the end of it!
Your lil bean is so cute!!Hope you'll be able to relax now and start enjoying the pregnancy.x

Madly,god love you,don't know how you're functioning at all,you and peanut are having such a shit time of it,really hope you start feeling better soon.Were you this ill last time?:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Lovely pic Gilz!!. well at least the bleeding isnt coming from bubs but from outside, did they say anymore about it, whether you'll have more or anything?


----------



## gilz82

They said that i might get more maybe now or maybe later as the baby starts to get bigger.

I do feel much better, at least i know now if there is more bleeding that everything should be ok unless its loads of bleeding.

Hopefully i can just get on with enjoying being pregnant now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

I went to do a little bit of cleaning :( thought I would just pop back on whilst I take a break before I do a little more!

Thanks Ladies :hugs: I do feel pants :( but I know beanie baby is ok and so thats what I am focusing on. Funny me and Peanutbean being bump buddies and both suffering badly from this :sick:ness :dohh: I got away scot free with Oliver but boy am I making up for it this time :wacko:

:wohoo: My doppler just got delivered so thats cheered me up a little :) I have plugged it into charge so me, DH and Oliver can have a little play when he gets home from work :dance: cant wait :)

Other than the :sick:ness I have all but lost my voice so cleaning isnt enthrilling me right now but it needs doing and once its done the next two days are my own so I am trying to muster the energy to get it out of the way!

Gilz hon I am so so happy for you :kiss: your little Jellybean is so cute......Now you can start to enjoy pregnancy :) It hit me the other day that I am going to have another baby......:rofl: I dont know what I thought was going on until then!


----------



## madcatwoman

Does anyone have concerns that new grandparents- to- be will be turning up a little too often once the baby is born?.

I have this concern about my MIL. Certain things that have happened so far are giving me that impression. I like my own space, and when we have our baby im going to need the bonding time and learn by trial and error, as appossed to someone looking over my shoulder all the time. If MIL visits once a week that would be more than just about right for me, but i dont think its going to be that way.

thing is, upset mum in law by me perhaps saying "id just like to spend some time alone with the baby, maybe you could pop by once a week" and i think i'll be upsetting DH (him&his mum are close). I foresee some tricky situations!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No worries there. My parents are over 5000 miles away in California, but I hope they will come over for a while when the baby is born. My MIL sadly passed away in March so she won't be able to see LO :-(


----------



## gilz82

I really think about these things you need to be honest Madcat.

I don't see my MIL being around too much but if that was to happen i would need to tell her nicely.

I think the time after just giving birth especially with first babies will be a huge learning curve. I certainly get the feeling that no matter how much reading you do we'll never be prepared for the rush of emotions and responsibility we get when our babies come home with us. If you want space to be able to get settled etc then you should be allowed to ask for it.


----------



## madcatwoman

i think im seriously going to have to talk to DH nearer the time, but BEFORE baby is born (so that he doesnt put what im going to say down to hormones or PND or something!), some people love it, but im one of those who are quite independant, if i want help then i ask for it, i like to learn by myself, i like time to myself. There are things MIL has said/done that suggests she would like to be involved a bit more than once a week, i would get easily overwhelmed with very regular visits. My dad came over today who said that he wont be crowding us and no need to worry, i spoke to him about it who said if i think its going to be a problem to nip it in the bud before it gets worse.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, just spoke with my dad. He has the best ways of cheering me up! I asked him if he was happy about being a grandpa and he said he won't know until he, quote, "meets the little booger." :rofl: He also said my mom is still in shock and thinks she's too young to be a grandma. :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,gladly I don't have that problem.My parents are an hr and a half south,and dh's family are an hr and a half north.Sometimes I wish they were closer as I never never have me time!would love to have a close by babysitter so I could get out on my own now and again,or me and dh could get out without having to plan a month in advance for 1 of the grannies to come babysit!
I certaintly wouldn't want anyone in my face,and also love my space,so know exactly where you're coming from.
You'll definately need to get dh to speak to her,and say you want your own space for the 1st while anyway.After that you can use mil to your advantage and let her come take baby once a wk to give you a break,or go get your hair done or go shopping alone!
I would've really appreciated someone to take mine,even for an hr just for a wee break.
You might not think so now but you'll prob be really glad of a break too,that way everyones happy!!
I wouldn't get too wound up about it just now,but dh will have to have a wee subtle word with her,and hopefully she'll leave yous to settle into your own routine and to bond.x


----------



## molly85

lol i'm in big trouble my dads my stand by birthpartner as matt works over 3/4 hour foot to the floor from the hospital i'l use. my parents will ring maybe but only be there when needed they know i'm super independant and the inlawsmay actually for get theres a baby lol.


----------



## molly85

yay for scan booo for faint tests hope it was just weak pee


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol i'm in big trouble my dads my stand by birthpartner as matt works over 3/4 hour foot to the floor from the hospital i'l use. my parents will ring maybe but only be there when needed they know i'm super independant and the inlawsmay actually for get theres a baby lol.

thats what i like!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

has anyone been on the 2nd tri forum today?, a girl had a 20 week scan and was told she had been leaking amniotic fluid:growlmad:, she said she thought it was just discharge she had been noticing.

i get a load of discharge, it varys from thick to watery, how are we to know if its bad????


----------



## molly85

wait til 20 week scan? not a clue other wise i'm not to keen on the stuff thatlooks like you have a bad cold down there as I'm sooooo clean and it's not wiffy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon have that talk with DH and def before baby is born :thumbup:

I am alot more assertive where MIL is concerned than I was when Oliver was born and honestly the women turned up nearly every day around 10am to `bath and dress Oliver` :saywhat: She drove me :loopy: DH would go off to work and I would wait for MIL to arrive. My Mum said to me `why do you let her, say summat or do summat!` So I started to get myself dressed, ready and Oliver bathed, dressed and ready to go out for her arrival :thumbup: I would just say on her arrival `am sorry I should have rang you/or sorry I didnt know you would def be coming today but I have an appointment/coffee date with a friend/a loooooooooooooong bus journey (away from you :lol:) planned. I found it hard to tell her not to come and I wanted bonding time and also like my alone time with Oliver but found it hard been only 22yrs old to stand up to MIL whos the head of DH`s family :blush: With this LO I will simply be just telling her and I will prob have school run to do anyway so perfect excuse! She can see LO plenty in the 1st days and then Me DH Oliver and LO need our family space :thumbup: I will shout on her when I am on Mat leave to sit so I can have some me time but I wont stand her being overbearing again!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I would worry too....I am regularly `leaking` and my pants are often a little wet.....nothing offensive at all and I had very similar with Oliver so it didnt strike me as `wrong` but how would we know if it was amniotic fluid :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow girls so basically what we have learnt today is that apparently the 2nd tri forum is as scary as the 1st tri one!!

I was just googling it and apparently if you are loosing amniotic fluid that you will feel more wet like you have pee'd yourself rather than sticky cm wet if that makes sense. Also it's supposed to smell really sicky sweet.

Fx'd that girl is ok, although i just read that the advice is usually complete bed rest and extreme fluid consumption, and hopefully it won't affect any of us lot.


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz awww how cute, love your little jellybean. Beautiful :flower: try and enjoy now, its amazing how quick time goes when you chill out. I cant believe I am nearly ten weeks - the last two have gone so quick now I have stopped stressing.

Mamadonna - hope its implantation - good luck hun such a shame you have to wait so long for a scan.

Madly poor you :hugs::hugs: and having a little one and working must be so hard. Takes me all my time to drag myself out of bed to go work and I dont have half of your committments x


----------



## loopylollipop

Sounds right Gilz amniotic fluid is straw-coloured fluids that is just like wee. And it does have a distinctive smell. Having said that have noticed that my wee smells very ...well sweet. Sorry if tmi! Am glad I am having MW appointment tomorrow so the can dipstick it and make sure no infection. No other symptoms so probably ok. Miss my GP bag, had all my urine testing kit in it but had to give it back. No call for it in psychiatry.....

It is very difficult to work out what is what down yonder, even for those in the know!

Like you say Gilz think treatment is bed rest, and fingers crossed the leak seals itself x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy i am trying just to relax now and look forward to my bump appearing :thumbup:

You get a prune tomorrow :happydance: it's quite strange how we all think of our babies in proportion with fruit and veg now :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Loopy i am trying just to relax now and look forward to my bump appearing :thumbup:
> 
> You get a prune tomorrow :happydance: it's quite strange how we all think of our babies in proportion with fruit and veg now :haha:

I know its funny. Had an olive yesterday and felt like I had just eaten my baby.

Dont often eat prunes so will be ok for a week! 

I too cant wait for my bump!! Exciting yay!


----------



## molly85

it's a plumb after lime, i like plumbs!
just got my birthday prezzie off my dad 2 crisp £50's I do like them lol oh what i could buy. yup loads of wool dresses and leggings lol. ohh actually i know what baby bouncer I want so that will cover it nicely.

I'm taking the bedrest straw girls A ilove my bed and B thats the way my luck goes


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes madly, i have to be assertive then i will, i have already spoken to DH about it actually and said i want the fist few weeks/months to be bonding with the baby and getting to know how to do things, learn from mistakes but if i need help then i'll ask for it, i said to him im worried his mum will be here every few days, he doesnt think so, says shes got too many dinner dates with her chums all the time, but we will see, but i will say something and/or do similar as you when you had the problem.

As for the leaks down there, its really hard to tell isnt it, ive had discharge from the day before my BFP, and moments when i have felt it and thought it might be blood and run off to check. I wish i hadnt read all that now!.

yes Gilz, the moral is, 2nd tri is no less scary than the 1st!. will 3rd tri be any better i wonder!??.

And loopy your not the only one with wee 'smells', mine does too, not sure what off, i try not to smell it!, ive not long had one of those urine tests done though (its to check for protein), the MW didnt say anythng was wrong.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> it's a plumb after lime, i like plumbs!
> just got my birthday prezzie off my dad 2 crisp £50's I do like them lol oh what i could buy. yup loads of wool dresses and leggings lol. ohh actually i know what baby bouncer I want so that will cover it nicely.
> 
> I'm taking the bedrest straw girls A ilove my bed and B thats the way my luck goes

thats a nice tidy sum, £50 notes, cant remember the last time i saw those!. My dad bless his heart always gives me £30 for birthdays, the same amount we used to get as kids / teens at xmas time.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I decided to stop reading through threads about miscarriage and scary pregnancy things. I find it just makes me stress more and I have more worries right now from other things aside from pregnancy :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I decided to stop reading through threads about miscarriage and scary pregnancy things. I find it just makes me stress more and I have more worries right now from other things aside from pregnancy :flower:

its not a bad idea, that was my motto in 1st tri, maybe i ought to carry on that way!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yuppers! You'll feel so much better! I know that baby is safe inside me and my body is protecting him/her. I know in my heart he/she is safe and warm :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Did you ever find your bus pass in the end Ozzie?, thats a bit dear to loose :-(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nope :-( Phoned around and no one had turned it it. I'll just grin and bear it. I'll get a new one and just todder on.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh bugger, thats a shame, i feel sick if i loose something thats cost a fair bit!.

ive found my travel system, this is what we want, but we cant afford it from new. will keep an eye out for something like this in the new year

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Quinny-Buzz-Travel-System-2009-storm-black-/160498284168?pt=UK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item255e717688


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Am been a freak :dohh: really worrying about this leaking fluid thing now :( I do have regular `wet` pants and I do often feel `leaking` from :blush: All my urine sample tests with MW and Antenatal clinic have been fine though and my wee also has a sweet sickly smell reminds me a bit of AFbeing on the way :wacko: I had exactly the same problem when expecting Oliver though so am sure everything is fine but now I cant get it out of my head stupid stupid woman!

On a plus side :wohoo: for hearing beanie babys heartbeat on the doppler :) Me, DH and Oliver gave it a trial run and baby was nestled way into my left hip the little monkey :)

madcat hon take a look at the new quinny.....here it is :)

https://www.lullabys.co.uk/shop/quinny-zapp-xtra-pushchair-12797-0.html

I have been eyeing it up myself :wacko: and it works out cheaper than the old system Quinny as a travel system!

Some advice for you 1st time mummies :) re buying your pushchair......you might want to consider purchasing a pushchair which has a reversible seat that can face you as well as face the world:thumbup: I found this feature amazing when I had Oliver and the eye to eye contact was great and it is said to encourage babies. I use to talk to Oliver all the time and I swear this was why he learnt to talk so early and has amazing speech! I will def be buying a reversible seat buggy this time and also warned my sister re this when she was thinking about her buggy when having her dd.....needless to say she bought a silvercross 3d (non reversible seat!) and now sees her mistake and is selling it so she can purchase a reversible seat buggy! I cant express how valuable you ladies will find this feature in a buggy :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, says the Page is not found on the link, but i'll have a look thru the website, these Quinnys are dear though i think, im sure the only way we could afford one is 2nd hand, but theyre nice and light, and we want the one fron wheel, and yes, definately want to have a TS with a reversable seat:thumbup:

Im the same as you hun after reading that post, (sorry you can blame me for putting it up on here:growlmad:, i was worried)
Sometimes theres too much info on here. But im like you, sometimes i can feel it when theres discharge, i used to worry it was blood i could feel, but now this!, they say amniotic is clear or so i read, well i get watery stuff and thicker snotty stuff. Maybe i should speak to my MW as to what to look out for, or is she going to accuse me of spending too long on forums!?

i gave my doppler another run today too. i seem to hear the blood flow first, then found the heart beat, but then i lost it quickly and was barely able to pick it up again, i think baby change position!.


----------



## molly85

already there Madly, November 13th we will be doing the car test trusting scan is all good. 
Pretty Pram

I wouldn't worry about dribbles


----------



## madcatwoman

yes thats a nice pram too!!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh i got that link madly...
these dont have the car seats with the carry handle though do they?


----------



## molly85

the kurvie is on amazon for £200 that might be worth consideration if you want 3 wheels facing both ways on a budget


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> the kurvie is on amazon for £200 that might be worth consideration if you want 3 wheels facing both ways on a budget

never heard of it, is lite lightweight?, will take a look!:winkwink:


----------



## molly85

yuup very comes in 3 and 4 wheels


----------



## gilz82

You guys are so organised I haven't actually found a pram I like yet but have worked out I want a travel system with the reversible facing buggy that Madly mentioned and probably a three wheeler. 

I was reading an article in Pregnancy and Birth and it said three wheelers are better if you go off the pavements through parks etc which we'll always be doing with the dog.


----------



## madcatwoman

ive got tht magazine Gilz. yes 3 wheels are more manuvourable than 4, so thats what we would like to go for, and a system that is as light as can be but has everything on it, like the car/carryseat, buggy/pram...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Pram? Carseat? Cot? What's that? :haha: Gonna wait until after Christmas. I think my parents may want to buy one of those and the godparents too.


----------



## molly85

lol i love that i have been to the great dorset steam fair and the best mode otransport acroos fiels with tractor ruts ass a bog standard buggy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat yes the new quinny can be a TS too :) the pushchair comes with the adaptors needed which is great cause with some pushchairs you need to buy the adaptors which cost around 30.00 alone :wacko: I really really like it and we are going to test drive on monday cause am sure the handle height is only 100cm which I think may be a tad short for a 5`9er like me :lol: 

I also really like the oyster Molly but wayyyyyyyyyyy out of our budget :( and the only other buggy on my list is the obaby zezu which is a pramette and a bargain price of about 250-270.00 for the full TS its a 4 wheeler though....here it is :)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_542_10751_-1_14601_97151_10001_

and this is my must have changing bag.....gotta have it as my changing bag will no doubt become my new handbag too once beanie baby is here :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-DESIGNER...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags&hash=item1c16a09605


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly loving the kurvi star too :wacko: adding it to my test drive list for monday :lol:


----------



## molly85

most places don't stock the kurvie as its an internet based company it was at the top of my list once i'd been put off the my3 by price and some not to great reviews. I found the oyster by accident as i could play with it there and then I was very pleased I did think i wanted a 3 wheeler was my ideal but i don't go allterain all that often


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooh madcat if you like the look of the kurvi star they are selling them off on ebay 110.00 brand new clearance as apparently the new model is due out real soon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Heres the link :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PETITE-STAR-..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item4cf2b7e986


----------



## molly85

oh christ!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all! Congrats on scan Gilz! :hugs: mamadonna.

I was too busy to get on yesterday. This morning I woke to find my nose pouring so I've finally succumbed to DH's cold. :( He's had a dreadful cough for well over a week. Hope I don't get that and find I'm I'll all through my week off.

Sorry you're still so sick Madly. I've not been sick in a few days though with work being so mad this week I've felt worse and worse each morning. Only two more vets and then 9 days off. Hope yours improves again.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,
Hoping for a better day today, i was gagging yesterday morning and barely able to clean my teeth, gagged again in late morning, then in the afternoon, again when i was trying to run a bath, i didnt even risk cleaning my teeth before bed, just a quick woosh of mouthwash.

That girls post on 2nd tri about the amniotic fluid must have really played on my mind after we disscussed it on here yesterday, i dreamt last night that thats what happened to me. Its was a really horrible dream, horrible.

PS- Ooo look, 15 weeks!


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat hon you really need to try not to think about it. If we thought about the millions of things that could technically go wrong while we are growing our babies we'd all go mad. 

Just focus on the fact that you've made it to 15 weeks :happydance: and soon you'll be half way there!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for 15wks madcat hon :) I am 14wks tomorrow :dance:

Gilz hon you are right :thumbup: am not going to give it another thought...I had similar with Oliver and so I just guess this is me and my :blush: during pregnancy :dohh:

Peanut hon hope you get better soon :hugs: am full of cold too and have a terrible cough so I know how you are feeling :( my stomach, ribs and lungs hurt so much from all the coughing I have made an appointment at the drs for 4.50pm to get checked over.....I feel dreadful but I knew this was coming I could just feel it at the weekend festering! My little man is curled up next to me on the sofa too asleep :( he has a sick bug so we are indoors today :(


----------



## molly85

Girls how much shouldI worry over having back ache everyday already? and my creaky right hip being agony every few days


----------



## madcatwoman

your right, its so easy to always be thinking of the negative all the time!!. Blimey yes, another 5 weeks and i'll be half way there, no bump to show for it all yet though :-(


----------



## molly85

i bet it will be beautifully round when it pops out


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for 15wks madcat hon :) I am 14wks tomorrow :dance:
> 
> Gilz hon you are right :thumbup: am not going to give it another thought...I had similar with Oliver and so I just guess this is me and my :blush: during pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> Peanut hon hope you get better soon :hugs: am full of cold too and have a terrible cough so I know how you are feeling :( my stomach, ribs and lungs hurt so much from all the coughing I have made an appointment at the drs for 4.50pm to get checked over.....I feel dreadful but I knew this was coming I could just feel it at the weekend festering! My little man is curled up next to me on the sofa too asleep :( he has a sick bug so we are indoors today :(

thats the way im trying to think about it now madly, ive had :blush: that, down there, since the day before my BFP, it hasnt got worse, and it hasnt got better, so thats the way its going to be for me i think.

SOunds like the house of diesease at your place hun:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> i bet it will be beautifully round when it pops out

well i hope so, its supposed to be the size of an apple or orange down there, but where? lol!!. my doppler picks up the HB just above the hairline, its going to get very cramped right down there. I bet i'll be a 20 week popper outter or something!


----------



## molly85

lol you can wear normal clothes for longer then. realy hope I am 12 weeks today


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol you can wear normal clothes for longer then. realy hope I am 12 weeks today

its funny, my early scan i was put back a week and then the 12+13 week scans put me to where i should, forward and back to my LMP dates for EDD.

Yes well there is that, i wont have to spend a fortune on clothes for the seasons, i do think it wont be until 20 weeks+ before my tummy changes, which in one way is good because i never wanted to be big for long, but on the other hand although ive seen the scans it would be nice to see some physical progression. 

Cant win!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are never happy ladies are we :) 

Molly backache is very very common infact I have had my physio referral form all prepped and ready to go in my mat notes for weeks so I can send once I feel the need :dohh: seriously esp since its your 1st baby its all the stretching and softening thats doing it :thumbup: With Oliver I had to wear two bump supports under my clothes to support my back and I struggled immensely.....probably his weight. Straight away this time the back and pelvis aching kicked in am in for a rough ride which was why I got my physio form striaght away not back to see midwife until 25wks now 18th Jan so didnt want any probs inbetween in getting a referral to them :)

Madcat I read my baby is half the size of a banana which I think is fairly big and last night beanie baby was snuggled into my left hip cant imagine having half of a banana snuggling there TBH its a little freaky thinking about it :wacko:


----------



## molly85

i know what you mean my little firm bit isn't getting firmer. i wan't to see ifi can get my scan on a day off which the earliest is matts birthday on nov 5th really don't want bad news on his birthday hes just learning to like them


----------



## molly85

some said it sounded like spd, my boss is gd and understanding but hes leaving and the deputy is far from it, keeps saying shes been preg 4 times and its all normal. well none of its normal to a 1st time mum


----------



## madcatwoman

No, we're never happy. YES!, you wonder how half a banana is fitting down there, or an orange, there much be way more space in that pelvic area than we dream to imagine, either that or :baby: is folded up like a flatpack and double jointed!!

Ive been told im due back ache, due to having a tilted uterus, so that wont be very nice, i have back ache now but its not serious or anything.


----------



## molly85

mine is barely nothing but by the end of the day i develop pregnancy waddle then in the evening it really aches


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like SPD Molly hon :( and I agree its not normal for a 1st time mummy....your deputy boss needs a :trouble:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: flatpack madcat I love it LMAO......I think I am having a `flat pack` baby!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!
So jealous of yous all talking about prams and stuff.This poor lil baby will be getting nothing new:cry:
We have everything imaginable from the other 2,so can't justify buying anything.All this lo will be getting is new clothes,when I find out the sex,and even at that if its another boy,god love him,he'll be getting hand me downs for the rest of his life!!

Don't worry about the leaky bits down below madcat.With my 1st pregnancy i was permanantly went down below and had to wear sanitary towels the whole way thru1 time Iwas out and when I came home my pants and combats were soaked thru,down my thighs and all,so I reallly freaked out.
Irang the hospital and she said to put on a fresh pad and see if that gets soaked too and if it does to come in.It didn't get soaked,just damp like normal,and everything was fine.No idea what that gush was at all,discharge,pee,god knows.
I'm sure its a very rare occurance so nothing to worry about!

I didn't show til after wk 20 with my 1st,def have a lil bump happening now,i'm lovin it!!I'm just lettin it all hang out,makes a change from trying to suck everything in!!
Yay for 15 wks madcat and peanut bean,i'm 15 tomorrow!!


----------



## molly85

OH jeez better look this up, told you i'd be the bed rest 1 lol


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: flatpack madcat I love it LMAO......I think I am having a `flat pack` baby!

:haha::haha:

i think i am yknow, i think its gona be an ikea special to be as big as an orange and still in the depths down there:blush:. Its gona be born with an Allen key!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So jealous of yous all talking about prams and stuff.This poor lil baby will be getting nothing new:cry:
> We have everything imaginable from the other 2,so can't justify buying anything.All this lo will be getting is new clothes,when I find out the sex,and even at that if its another boy,god love him,he'll be getting hand me downs for the rest of his life!!
> 
> Don't worry about the leaky bits down below madcat.With my 1st pregnancy i was permanantly went down below and had to wear sanitary towels the whole way thru1 time Iwas out and when I came home my pants and combats were soaked thru,down my thighs and all,so I reallly freaked out.
> Irang the hospital and she said to put on a fresh pad and see if that gets soaked too and if it does to come in.It didn't get soaked,just damp like normal,and everything was fine.No idea what that gush was at all,discharge,pee,god knows.
> I'm sure its a very rare occurance so nothing to worry about!
> 
> I didn't show til after wk 20 with my 1st,def have a lil bump happening now,i'm lovin it!!I'm just lettin it all hang out,makes a change from trying to suck everything in!!
> Yay for 15 wks madcat and peanut bean,i'm 15 tomorrow!!

yes, im just excepting what discharge is normal for me!.

and yes, i think im going to be a 20 week plus bump!!


----------



## molly85

ikea babys! think our might come with a hotdog and meatballs


----------



## madcatwoman

even better, least i wont have to put up with the hospital food!


----------



## molly85

lol. ewwwww hospital food. theres a tesco right next to ours. i know i'll prob have to get myself there so might nip in with contractions lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

I'll be going in armed with sausage rolls and things!


----------



## molly85

lol sod baby bag bring a food hamper


----------



## madcatwoman

hopefully people will know better than to bring me a bunch a grapes, i'll need a bit of substance, theres a KFC not far from our hospital!!......................................................................
.......................oh... i wouldnt, would i ???


----------



## molly85

damn yes


----------



## gilz82

oh yeah Madcat, i'm so looking forward to food going back to tasting normal, so once jellybean is born and i'm still in hospital people are physically banned from bringing me fruit.

They are totally allowed to bring McD's, Burger King, Pizza Hut stuffed crust, pakora and so many other things :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

im with you on that, i dont enjoy food like i used to either, i thought i might start to in 2nd tri, but no!. the old appitite isnt what it used to be either so after the baby im hoping all that comes back to me, what better way to celebrate than with a KFC lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Takeaway curry all round...........yum yum!

:rofl: allen key madcat.....I hope it doesnt hurt when you deliver :lol: its a bit like that film ROBOTS the dreamworks one I think where they get baby robot delivered and put it together LMAO!


----------



## molly85

lol. how can having a bath wear you out and not ease the back pain. gah. i don't want to be whiney at the docs or call the stand in midwife


----------



## madcatwoman

:dohh:Whats a belly band for?:dohh:

i cant work out its exact use!. maybe i could if i had a pregnant belly but at the moment, its passing me by!


----------



## molly85

oh i have some newlook ones their function seems to be to roll up under boobs or right down


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:
 

> oh i have some newlook ones their function seems to be to roll up under boobs or right down

:dohh:i still dont get it though, is it just to smooth out the body shape or do they have a more practical physical use.?


----------



## gilz82

I think they are multi purpose. A thing I read online said that if you wear a belly band you can keep wearing your pre-pregnancy trousers but with the buttons unfastened. That doesn't really appeal to me. Or they provide support and cover for your bump once it appears. 

I haven't bought any yet don't know if I will either.


----------



## molly85

um i think ones from the physio help to support ya back, the newlook ones i think are meant to extend the life of you old tops bhen your bell sticks out underneath especially if you drop jeans or trousers under you bump. I have tried this and end up falling over my jeans lol


----------



## molly85

unless its properly for support i just wouldn't bother and get mat clothes. leave my trousers undone? i'd loose them


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I know Molly :haha: plus with my high level of clumsiness my trousers would probably fall down, I'd trip and fall over them and break a bone or something :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: What sort of belly band? Like Molly says there are ones for allowing you to wear normal tops, but madly's will hav been girdles for supporting the weight of the baby. I had one last time, for all the good it did. I'll get something from the physio his time I hope, for me it's to support abs.

Madly I think you should put your referral in now. I did mine at the 10 week booking in and haven't heard anything yet. Postnatally I had to wait two months for an appointment.

Molly totally normal to feel achey shit all the way through! I don't know when it becomes spd. I wasn't diagnosed with it last time but towards the end I could lie down at all because of the pain in my hips and my thighs would go numb the side I was lying on. My sciatica is already bad and about two hours of sitting or 15 mins walking or standing is enough to give me the painful waddle.

Well I'm nearly back to pick up the boy. Last event tomorrow and then a week off lying around watching films. :D


----------



## molly85

ohh peanut its mainly back and tail. the hip i should expect i have very loose joints so think the relaxin has already gone to work there. I'm gnna call gp when OH has gone work i think


----------



## madcatwoman

mmm, the belly bands for fashion (not physio) seem like a waste of time, i dont think id trust one to hold me pants up lol!. Id buy one of those elasticated belts to hold them up though and extend the life.


----------



## molly85

Madcat i have a cheaper option than a belt some one on here suggested it. a simple hair band works a treat and you can adjust it easily with the bloat lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I'm going to get a new band this time. I used my sisters last time which was a bit big. They don't hold your trousers up - I still wore mat pants - but they do stop unexpected tummy flashes and save on needing to buy many mat tops. I was so big by the end that even my mat tops didn't cover my run and it was really ugly so I was ad to have the bands to plug the gap.

Molly my tail bone hurts too. I use cushions to soften seats wherever I can but sitting for any length of time hurts. It's best to have regular changes of attitude whatever you're doing.


----------



## madcatwoman

More about "plugging the gap then", well, i see, i might need one one day!.

I seem to be currently experiencing a horrible aversion. I had baked potatoe tonight (still struggling with evening meals BTW), just plain with butter in it and the skin sprinkled with olive oil, bit of salt and pepper.
I tried to eat some of the skin(i liked it last week) but just couldnt stand the taste today, then i couldnt stand the taste in my mouth and had to&managed to clean my teeth, im lying in the bath and the taste came back to me, made me feel a bit sick. Got out of the bath& went to get my mints and couldnt stand the smell of the potatoes still in the air, ive had to go round with the air spray.
CRAZY!


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat it's all crazy. I can't pick what I want to eat at all. I've now cried in asda twice cos I've found it so stressful. 

Doesn't seem to matter what I eat it's not what I want and I always end up with a gross taste in my mouth.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh madcat it's all crazy. I can't pick what I want to eat at all. I've now cried in asda twice cos I've found it so stressful.
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter what I eat it's not what I want and I always end up with a gross taste in my mouth.

im off nearly everything, and i havent felt true hunger pangs for nearly 4 months now (even when my tummy is empty i dont feel hungry), its awful eating for the sake of it and not enjoying it. But this is the 1st time ive eaten something, and smelt it afterwards and felt a bit ill with it, im holding off gagging as i speak.

My husband likes to do the food shopping with his mother (still ties to be cut there!!!), he asks me what i want this week, as he does every week, and i dont know, and dont really care, he must walk around not knowing what to feed me anymore.

I thought by 2nd tri this would have improved.


----------



## loopylollipop

wow it looks like I am the only one stilll loving my food!

Well first MW appointment today, she said well you arent a doctor to me just a new mum-to-be. Lovin the attitude. She was lovely and I am really pleased. Plus she said I didnt look 41 :thumbup: so told her hoped my eggy ws young too...

Was nice to have appointment, checking all the bounty stuff as we speak. Feeling positive and looking forward to the future now, its a good warm fluffy feeling.

Madly - cant find your old thread about all the freebie stuff to sign up too?? Didnt do it at the time as was too worried it was all gonna go wrong.

Peanut, hope you have a wonderfully relaxing week off. I took a half day today and got home at twelve thirty and slept for hours...it was lovely.

Madcat - congrats on your orange flat pack baby :haha:
or maybe you just have abs of steel lady :thumbup:

The amount of prams and stuff is overwhelming! Found a relatively cheap one we liked in M&P but am now rethinking after what Madly said about the reversibility - makes alot of sense.

Molly I am suffering terribly with my back (like you Peanut). All the good work from my neurosurgery is unravelling thanks to :baby:
Talked about my worries and she has referred me to physio (agree with Peanut Madly get it in now) and a Obstetrician to discuss birth options. I mentioned didnt really want C-section but may have to be open minded and after seeing me get off the couch after my bloods the MW agreed it might be a possibility. She thinks I am going to struggle and have advised wearing back support already. Yikes. Anyway would crawl over hot coals for my :baby:

Hi Gilz and Ozzi :kiss: mamadonna :hugs: - any news??:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No news, getting :sick: after eating. No throwing up, just nauseous :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

no abs of steel here loopy, i must have the worst abs going, and the flabbest stomach, :baby: is just VERY low down at the moment, and extreamly flatpack!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Nothing to report here today Loopy other than a little bleeding. I'm hoping that's just down to all of the prodding from my scan yesterday. 

I still don't have one of these bounty pack things, maybe I'll get one at my scan?


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Nothing to report here today Loopy other than a little bleeding. I'm hoping that's just down to all of the prodding from my scan yesterday.
> 
> I still don't have one of these bounty pack things, maybe I'll get one at my scan?

I got a intro pack today from the MW - it has a card that you then take to collect your pack with a bunch of freebies.

Sorry about the bleeding, at least your scan was ok :hugs: my MW told me today I may get some more due to my haematoma so it doesnt seem unusual.

Maybe its something that doesnt happen in Scotland? 

MAdcat - no abs of steel here. Had this bump anyway now I just pretend its a baby bump and not just a paunch!


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure you do get them here I've seen other girls with bounty folders at the EPAU. 

Not the end of the world anyway. 

I'm so wishing for my bump already although I noticed at my scan yesterday she was scanning well above my hairline this time. Just thought cos I'm pretty slim
I'd have something to show for it rather than just my giant boobies :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I'm sure you do get them here I've seen other girls with bounty folders at the EPAU.
> 
> Not the end of the world anyway.
> 
> I'm so wishing for my bump already although I noticed at my scan yesterday she was scanning well above my hairline this time. Just thought cos I'm pretty slim
> I'd have something to show for it rather than just my giant boobies :blush:

Just ask for one when you see your MW next. I am told there is some useful stuff in there...discount vouchers for stuff you will actually use.

My (.)(.) dont look quite so big now they arent falling out of my bra :growlmad: kinda liked it

My blood pressure was high today as well, which is weird as its never high


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Thanks Peanut and Loopy never thought of it like that but yes if its take a month or whatever to get an appointment better get that referral in now :dohh: will get onto it tom :thumbup:

My bump support was in the form of a girdle and also (if you can use your imagination for a minute!) I had a great big elastic bump support the type you may put on a strain on your ankle only big enough to cover my tum :rofl: Not great to wear in the middle of July and August heatwave 2005 as you can imagine.....glad I will be carrying thru winter with this LO :dohh:

Loopy hon I signed up online to mother/baby clubs heres the ones I have signed up to so far.......Tesco, Boots, Mothercare, Bounty, Emmas Diary, HIPP Organic (because we will be purchasing their milk formula for baby!) I have recieved some great little packs through the post esp the Hipp Organic one they gave me a babys 1st year calendar complete with stickers to mark milestones :) maybe a little sad sounding but this sort of thing is right up my street you should see Olivers scrap book of his 1st 5yrs :lol: its mental but full of absolutely everything we have every done with him....I intend to do the same with this LO :thumbup: I have recieved plenty of money off vouchers for nappies, wipes, pushchairs and numerous other equipments including two for free packs of nappies :) and some recipe books....I made a really nice soup last week and if I can find the energy I am going to make some apple muffins tomorrow from another :) All in all I wouldnt knock any and boots give you a voucher for a free change bag if you buy a pack of nappies from them and you also get double points for everything you buy instore/online for 2yrs I think so great for purchasing nappies and milk :)

Me.....this eve well I went to the drs and although my chest is clear I have a throat infection and thrush on my tongue which is why my mouth and throat feels so rough :( I am still coughing like am on 40 ciggies a day and I feel really run down.....I ache everywhere and my dr has told me to take some time off work to mend otherwise I will just end up in a re-occuring run down pattern...not good for me or beanie baby :( I rang my boss to give him the bad news that I wont be in work on sat or sun (I have tom off on hol and monday off on hol cause its my birthday anyway!) He was really nice considering I have all but lost my voice and he struggled to understand me :dohh: and I am to ring him on Monday to give him an update so not due back in until wednesday now unless I dont feel well by then. Even worse Oliver has a sick bug and I cant tell you how I have struggled to clean up his sick today cause I dont feel well and am still suffering from sickness myself it just makes me gag arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh! So I took tomorrow off work to attend my uncles funeral which I now wont be able to attend cause we are both ill and house bound plus even if I managed to drag myself I have no-one to sit Oliver and wouldnt impress risking them getting his bug......feeling really sad wanted to be there and say goodbye :(

On a positive note I have listened to beanie babys heartbeat twice today and s/he is still snuggled way down in my left hip......freaks me out to think I have a peach lodged there although gosh knows where am hiding it :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry for the essay ladies :dohh:

Also wanted to say that my dr told me thrush on the toungue in pregnancy is linked to gestational diabetes and so this is just another sympton pointing towards gestational diabetes for me :( I hope my GTT picks up the diabetes when I have it at 16wks I really do so I can get the support I need if this is the case!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oooh forgot to say that my MW told me although she has done the physio referral they wont see you til 20 weeks whatever.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Loopy hon so I am 14wks tom and if I send off then should be plenty of time for them to arrange for around 20wks :) Think I will need it feeling like have been run over by a bus right now, I ache everywhere :dohh:


----------



## molly85

oh 20 weeks not sure i can work that long with this joyus pain I have been out for a pub dinner with parents and it hurt even more, alot of its at the top right now where i have peviously ripped a tendon holding my shoulder to spine or however that works


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you can take some paracetamol. I know it's not much but it might take the edge off. I'm sure you'll be seen sooner if you are presenting with more urgent symptoms. Some women with severe spd end upon crutches or even a wheelchair during preg!

Thanks for the info loopy and glad you have a good mw.

Madly I think i will end up with an abdominal tubigrip type thing. It's the only support that really helps. I found the girdle did nothing for my tummy.

Gilz my mw had run out of bounty packs and I picked mine up at the scan. The first pack is the only one you get given, the rest you can pick up from the supermarket after registering online.

Madcat sorry about your gagging. I have the same thing. Our cooking smells really accumulate upstairs and sometimes it's really unbearable. I still like pretty much no food and loads still turns my stomach. But I did eat a fried egg butty for lunch. First time and something I couldn't touch the whole way through with Byron. I'm wondering if I'm improving a fraction.

Madly I can sympathise on the cleaning sick. Man Byron is sick quite often in the morning when he's snotty with teething and I find the straps on his chair impossible to get the stench out. It's too much! Picking up the dog poo too! :sick:

I still have this cold and I think I might have cystitis. Sigh. Byron's had thrush so I wondered if I was getting it, it being common in preg, but today I've been needing to pee loads and not doing anything. Going to see how it goes as I'd prefer not to have to take antibiotics. But can always drop a sample in at the docs tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

i had some 4 hours ago so will have more before work. 
I wanna cry right now realised I have a late early over the weekend then will be onduty 6 days in a row. I will try and speak to occupational health tomorrow as they can help me speak to my bosses. Even though they were asked to not do late earlys for me


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly have you not had your RA done? You should get it updated now you're suffering so much.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh I am so full of cold. Snotsville. Sneezing every minute or two as well so I'm wondering whether or not to go to this lunchtime event. Seeks sensible to keep my germs to myself but I don't want to let my colleague down...


----------



## gilz82

Ditto Peanut, my boss who is lovely has shared her horrible cold with me.

My whole face is sore cos my sinuses are so blocked and i think my throat is broken :haha: 

On that note can i at least have tunes/soother type things cos i really dont like honey


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I'm sure menthol is fine.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all

everyone sounds so sickly and snotty and diseased, im keeping my distances from the lot of you!.

I had the sudden realisastion last night in the bath that im pregnant, im going get big(at some point) and going to have to give birth and will end up with a real life baby, its taken 15 weeks to hit me! lol, i thought-"OMG" lol.


----------



## gilz82

That's quite odd Madcat i don't think i've actually had that moment yet.

Don't know if i've just been worrying so much about getting to the next week etc that i haven't really gotten the fact yet that i'm going to be someone's mum.


----------



## madcatwoman

im an odd person!. you think i would have realised when i had my BFP, or a scan even lol!.

im all a bit achy today, it seems if i sit for long i get the mild crampy feelings back, if i lie or stand im fine!.

should get off my butt anyway, i have a stack of washing todo!


----------



## gilz82

oh i didn't mean you are odd :blush:, i just meant that i haven't had that moment yet and that's kind of odd.

Oh the washing will be there later, just have a wee rest for half and hour. I would if i wasn't at work.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I got this feeling last week :loopy: OH MY GOSH I AM REALLY PREGNANT AND I AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY AGAIN ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

What I thought when I got my :bfp: had my scan and listened to heartbeat is anyones guess :rofl:

PS HAPPY 14WKS TO ME.....I AM NOW IN 2ND TRI :wohoo:


----------



## gilz82

Yay Madly congrats :happydance:

And just think if you get put forward again at your 20 week scan you might even skip a week or so!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh I hope so Gilz but I dnt mind now I feel like I have caught up again :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> What I thought when I got my :bfp: had my scan and listened to heartbeat is anyones guess :rofl:
> 
> PS HAPPY 14WKS TO ME.....I AM NOW IN 2ND TRI :wohoo:

:happydance:HAPPY 14 weeks to you!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Well yes, what was i thinking at my scan?, i think maybe the pictures were being beamed down from mars or something!.

Ive just given into my doppler again:dohh:. I seem to find the HB within seconds, but if i move it to listen to other goings on, i can rarely find the heart beat again the 2nd time round, theres alot of movement going on in there,i can hear it, swishing past, sounds like a tennis racket being swiped thru the air.


----------



## gilz82

oh that sounds cool Madcat, but dopplers still scare me slightly so think i'll stay away from them :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> oh that sounds cool Madcat, but dopplers still scare me slightly so think i'll stay away from them :blush:

i understand completely, i know before mine arrived, i wondered if i was creating a rod for my own back if i couldnt pick anything up, i think im just a lucky one, i guess when :baby: moves up, and i dont know where exactly to place it for the HB again i might find it difficult, esp as the further up my tummy, the fatter i am!, at the moment :baby: is in the skinny area lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon we have a loud speaker type on hire similar to what the MW`s use :thumbup: and I generally can find it striaght away but then it goes or is not as loud even if I turn up volume control....I guess beanie baby gets pissed at me poking him/her :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat hon we have a loud speaker type on hire similar to what the MW`s use :thumbup: and I generally can find it striaght away but then it goes or is not as loud even if I turn up volume control....I guess beanie baby gets pissed at me poking him/her :rofl:

funny that isnt it, its like they have said, "right thats enough, times up", and they must move so we cant hear it properly any more!
Im suprised my Anglesounds doppler has been this good, because it was only £20


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Really only 20.00 gosh I scouted about and couldnt find a good cheap one iykwim and I wanted a loud speaker one so we could all listen....thats why I hired one 9.99 a month and so I though prob will only use for 2mths until 20wk scan when I will feel baby kicking more and 9.99 x2 wont break the bank :)


----------



## molly85

lol you girls are slaves to the dopler. My boss has been off all week so will see him monday, deputy woman was so mean honestly after you've had your scan who would go back to work? whos brain functions properly? i will be asking if i can leave afterwards. might just get matt to drive intop work with me it will be quiet so he can actually see where i work. ihad the OMG moment about a week ago I am now petrified that I won't cope


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry you're all feeling so rough ladies,hope you're all feeling better soon.x

Madcat I was like you with my 1st pregnancy,food aversions and nothing tasting good,but I did return to normal at about 17/18 wks so hopefully you do too.
Unfortunately everything tastes good to me at the moment,and i'm always starving.I actually start to feel sick if I don't eat when I'm hungry.So watching myself so I don't put on too much weight!Saying that I'm sitting here munching away on loads of little bars I bought for the kids halloween,yum,chocolate!


----------



## vbaby3

Whens your scan molly?
And who else is getting one nxt wk?Bids I think and are you aswell loopy?


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Sorry you're all feeling so rough ladies,hope you're all feeling better soon.x
> 
> Madcat I was like you with my 1st pregnancy,food aversions and nothing tasting good,but I did return to normal at about 17/18 wks so hopefully you do too.
> Unfortunately everything tastes good to me at the moment,and i'm always starving.I actually start to feel sick if I don't eat when I'm hungry.So watching myself so I don't put on too much weight!Saying that I'm sitting here munching away on loads of little bars I bought for the kids halloween,yum,chocolate!

ive just munched on a flake!, now that did still taste good. Unfortunately only the bad things taste remotely nice!. I do miss looking forward to tea time, i used to enjoy my dinner, now its a struggle and can never clear my plate. We have a family dinner out in 2 weeks time, i just know a huge plate of food is going to be put infront of me and i'll barely make a dent in it!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Whens your scan molly?
> And who else is getting one nxt wk?Bids I think and are you aswell loopy?

I know Bids is this tuesday, same day as my 2nd MW appointment.

dont think mine will be until early december now.


----------



## molly85

9th Nov at 9.20 am, got a letter to rate how unhealthy i was i need help I think lol but as with everything that has to wait until i see the midwife at 16 weeks lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I've STILL not had that moment! I'm sure I had a better realisation of impending motherhood when I was pregnant with Byron. Just this morning I was looking in the mirror before my shower and wondering if there's really a baby in there. Apart from looking forward to finishing work, none of it feels real. Despite feeling so rotten ALL the time!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Funny my appetite is pants too madcat and I struggle to eat.....going to force some toast down soon :( but I am so so so looking forward to my birthday lunch out on monday I intend to scoff scoff scoff and may even treat myself to an alcohol free cocktail :)


----------



## molly85

ohhhg madly sounds good my dad owes me a desert from last night i was the only person who wanted one


----------



## gilz82

I officially hate morning/all day sickness.

I know some of you ladies are much worse of so sorry for moaning, but my nausea is actually getting worse. I just spent 15 minutes of my lunch break in the loo praying that i wouldn't throw up.

I thought it was supposed to get better the closer you get to 12 weeks not worse!

Sorry moan over :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

i dont know what to have for lunch, im thinking of trying beans on toast but i dont think its going to be great.

i know what you mean, before i have a bath i look in the mirror and i just find it hard to believe that what ive seen on the scan, and what is supposed to be size of an orange is really in there!


----------



## molly85

i'v thought this over its the size of an orangebut not the density or weight its more like a hollow orange so maybe like a large poop just in there so you might not feel it. lol delightful thought I know


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Take a look ladies at my bootiful niece :) She is currently number 15 out of over 300 babies in Leeds Baby of the Year comp :wohoo: She has to be in the top 20 come next Wednesday when she will go into the second round.

https://www2.leedstoday.net/baby2010/buy.asp?id=3679


----------



## molly85

how the hell do you vote, I'm a little worried I can buy your nieces picture but any who. Not sure all those babies were consenting to be entered lol Summer is posing she is so sweet


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: molly, a large poo!


----------



## molly85

considering i watched the home birth programs last night you don't only give birth to a baby yummy


----------



## mamadonna

molly85 said:


> i'v thought this over its the size of an orangebut not the density or weight its more like a hollow orange so maybe like a large poop just in there so you might not feel it. lol delightful thought I know

:rofl::rofl:that really mad me chuckle


----------



## madcatwoman

mamadonna said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> i'v thought this over its the size of an orangebut not the density or weight its more like a hollow orange so maybe like a large poop just in there so you might not feel it. lol delightful thought I know
> 
> :rofl::rofl:that really mad me chuckleClick to expand...

thats put a whole new slant on it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Drum roll please..................NAUSEA has arrived! It's hitting in the afternoon about lunch time and around dinner time :-( :sick: Can't eat lunch now :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie. Welcome to the club!


----------



## molly85

ah you've left it to late to eat, I've had this you need to just eat every few hours just a nibble and you be fine of fight the nausea and eat you might not bring lunch up


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm not throwing up. Just nauseous and totally turned off food.


----------



## molly85

yup your in the club you have to eat to reduce the nauseabloody visious circle if you needed to loose a few pounds MS/nausea will help lol


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Anyone got lovely plans for the weekend? I don't just housework and dog walking exciting eh :haha:

Madly that bottle feeding thread we posted in has descended into a major scrap. Won't be going back in there.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi ladies,

I need some serious advice. I know it's hormones, but I'm REALLY struggling atm being pregnant. I breakdown at everything and I'm constantly worrying. My first appointment with the midwife isn't until November 18th. I'm not sure I can wait that long to talk to someone about this. I'm feeling very detatched and almost like I'm putting on a front when people ask if I'm happy. Honestly, I don't feel like I am. Is something wrong with me? Why would I be feeling like this? I'm feeling like I did back in college when I was diagnosed with clinical depression. I'm very down and it seems like that all the time. Please help :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some serious advice. I know it's hormones, but I'm REALLY struggling atm being pregnant. I breakdown at everything and I'm constantly worrying. My first appointment with the midwife isn't until November 18th. I'm not sure I can wait that long to talk to someone about this. I'm feeling very detatched and almost like I'm putting on a front when people ask if I'm happy. Honestly, I don't feel like I am. Is something wrong with me? Why would I be feeling like this? I'm feeling like I did back in college when I was diagnosed with clinical depression. I'm very down and it seems like that all the time. Please help :cry:

oh hun, it could be hormones, most likely, although if i was feeling like this it would really piss me off for someone to put it down to hormones. Thats crap your not seeing your MW until then, you could try the doctors, esp as they'll have your depression on file, thats one avenue you could explore again.
This pregnancy lark is a funny thing though, because i dont like the attention it brings, whether its people looking me up and down or like my mother in law who says " are you happy about it", i immeadiately feel defensive and a bit pissed off, im assumiing for you however you feel there is something deeper than that?.
I take it was always your decision to want a baby, nothing you have been talked into, as i can imagine that would be hard to cope with. It took me many many years to come around to the decision, alot of people are shocked as they thought id remain childless. Even now sometimes it feels a bit strange!!.
Can you talk to your other half about this?, or happier talking to someone you dont know so well?.:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks madcat. I don't think he'll understand really. I don't know, lately he's been saying I need to do things because it's good for the baby. I have to eat even if I'll feel sick cause it's for the baby. I can't get stressed or worried because it will hurt the baby. When I told him that I was feeling like this, he made me promise not to do anything to myself or to harm the baby. He had two ex's in the past that went behind his back and got abortions. I don't believe in abortion for myself and wouldn't think of that. I just want to be seen as someone that's not just an incubator! I'm a person too and I'm allowed to be worried or upset or not eat cause I'll feel sick. :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not to give the wrong impression of my OH. He is really wonderful and a great guy. Very caring and good to me.


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon I'm sure your OH doesn't see you as an incubator. 

He's just concerned for you as well as the baby. Trust me all of us in this group know about not wanting to eat but it is one of the things you really do need to try to do. The baby will take all the nutrients it needs from you and if you don't eat you'll become ill. 

Oh the depression side definitely think a chat with your dr would help. Even if it's just so that you can voice how you are feeling to another human being. 

Plus you can always talk to us anytime :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel like I'm forcing myself to stay up and function when what I really want is to go curl up back in bed and close my eyes and make it all go away :-(


----------



## gilz82

I'm so sorry you are feeling like that. Maybe you are just feeling a bit overwhelmed about becoming a mum. 

I know for us we were so focuses on ttc that I had no idea how to deal with all the emotions that came after my bfp.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I know what you mean Gilz. On another note, I think I did an ooops and opened up my birthday present :haha: A package just came from Littlewoods. I know we ordered a wii as a joint birthday/Christmas/anniversary present for OH and I so I thought it was that coming early :blush: I opened it and it was a wii fit (what I wanted) ooooops! OH is gonna kill me :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Any chance you could wrap it back up?

I'm really rubbish with surprises, one Christmas I actually peeled the sellotape off my presents so I could peek at them. Taped them back up and no one knew :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I cut the seal around the edge that says please something something if broken :rofl: I don't think I can hide this one.


----------



## madcatwoman

As gilz suggests you could simply be feeling overwhelmed with the whole thing, i have moments when it hits me, and im sure there will be many more.
As for feeling sick, i can understand you not wanting to eat, me more than anyone. but at the same time, if you can keep something in your stomach all the time, just light dry snacks, it should stop you from feeling so ill.
I know how you feel about people seeing you as some 'pregnant person' all the time, that is something that i dont want, and it will piss me off, we're human too. x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I do want my baby. I just feel really sad all the time. I'm still fighting the urge to get back into bed now :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Anyone got lovely plans for the weekend? I don't just housework and dog walking exciting eh :haha:
> 
> Madly that bottle feeding thread we posted in has descended into a major scrap. Won't be going back in there.

Oh my gosh really hon......it seems that whatever the discussion is about a scrap is in order :saywhat: Things got a little passionate the other day on the HIP GRANT RANT thread but we kept it civil and everyone was excepting of each other opinions as to why we did/didnt think it should be scrapped :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

The last page I read had moderators in it so the thread was going rapidly down hill. 

There was a new girl posting it in telling all the bottle feeders they were basically wrong/bad mums. 

I'm all for differing opinions but it got well out of hand. 

It's sad because I think the OP started the thread looking for support and all she got was abuse in the end. 

Hey ho another lesson learned :thumbup:

How you feeling today hon and is Oliver feeling better?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just quickly read through some of it hon and think I got to the point where formula feeding was called DANGEROUS and another lady commented on putting NASTY FAKE MILK INTO HER POOR DEFENCELESS LITTLE BOY :saywhat:

I feel so sorry for the thread starter because she was looking for support for her decision not to breastfeed this time and she got berated :( 

Apparently according to a few posters you are a BAD MOTHER if you formula feed :growlmad: Thats makes me the worst bad mother then because I had a breast op for my health which now means I cant breastfeed.....I had 8lb (think about the size of a newborn!) taken from EACH boob and I would have never ever in this world tried to carry a baby with the weight I endured resting on a preg tummy :( Upsets me when people say such things because some people have no choice but to formula feed!

We are ok today hon.....on the mend! Oliver is better and I still have a sore throat and thrush covered toungue but am taking meds for it so hopefully by monday should be feeling tons better :) I called in sick today and tom as I was meant to be working so I plan on staying in and keeping warm :)

DH just brought me a bunch of red,pink and white roses and a very large box of chocs yum yum :)

How are you hon?


----------



## molly85

Oh jeez bottle/breast who cares as long as baby eats?

Ozzihunnie, if it helps I'm off my antidepressants purely had them for PMT but I do notice the difference. The stupid hprmones that come with that little bundle of joy are doing you no favours, don't wait for the midwife go see your gp or practice nurse or request to see midwife earlier. It's a stressful time being an incubator my OH is the same no caffiene, no rare steak, not a sip of alcohol go to bed and sleep but they love us and worry about the babies. I have very firmly told OH I'll do as I like til 24 weeks when baby can sustain its own life on the outside world in the meantime it plays by my rules. If i fancy a Brie sandwhich (can't stand the stuff) I will have one I know the risks.

I guess what I am trying to say speak to the doctor and tell OH to relax ou automatuically know whats best for bubs. and in the mean timeshower pjs on and back to bed treat yourself


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Heh, I've just been lying in bed. My nausea seems to have passed a bit. Kitty came and lay on my tummy :) She's watching over baby :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly your DH sounds like a honey :thumbup:

I'm ok just really nauseous all the time, but I feel like I'm
starting to relax slightly. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow the jellybean was perfect at Wednesdays scan so think I can maybe start to enjoy being pregnant. 

I bought potatoes at asda so I can make roasties, I hope they are as good as I want them to be.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie, here's my advice and two pennies worth. It is probably hormones. Not 'just' hormones, hormones can be really serious and hard to cope with. I said this in your journal but with Byron I was depressed right through. I stopped doing anything. Just sat and became trapped within myself. I didn't feel broody or particularly happy. I don't suppose most mums to be feel that way but I doubt it's rare, especially at the beginning when hormones are all going nuts. As you're predisposed anyway it's not at all surprising you're feeling bad now pregnant. You OH is saying these things because he cares and wants to motivate you to help you feel better. It's just impossible for a man to know how it feels to be so totally controlled by something within you. You know, if you can't eat or not feel stressed or whatever else then my advice is just roll with it. I hate almost nothing for 8 months with byron as I couldn't stomach anything except microwave fries and s&v crisps. Byron is fine. You will feel less stressed by being allowed to go with the flow in your pregnancy. All this work crap is going to stress you out and worrying about the health of your baby on top of it isn't going to help. Babies just take what they need.

If you need to go see your gp and see if there's anything that can be done to support you.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Has anyone else read some of the posts by this person who commented in the FF thread? :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I've read the whole thread. In my opinion it's just been hijacked for people to rant at each other now, which is the complete opposite to what I thought this site was for.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was meaning her comments on some of the other threads. Just wow. It's unfortunate that some people are so extreme about pregnancy.


----------



## gilz82

I did wonder, sorry hon blonde moment. Is she extreme in other threads too?


----------



## PeanutBean

Where's the thread? Who's the poster?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's a breastfeeding thread in first tri. There's a rather extreme poster calling women careless for FF. I did a post search on her and she's commented that cat litter can't hurt you unless you sterilize the cat after it goes to the box because there can still be cat litter on the cat. In reference to toxicwhatchamacallit.


----------



## PeanutBean

I found the thread. Honestly in nearly three years I must've seen the same argument about 100 times. What she was saying was, mostly, true but she certainly represented the research inaccurately. Like saying a bf baby would be more intelligent against themselves ff! :dohh: that's exactly what CAN'T be shown! Studies can only consider such things as population averages. Like men run faster than women, it's the average. Plus such research cannot account well enough for the many other variables. For example the middle classes are more likely to bf and also more likely to actively encourage a pursuit of academia, right from the outset. Anyway I shouldn't start on it all here! What my experience of having already had a child has shown mr is that we may have many strict ideas when first pregnant but we soon loosen up and realise that parenting in practice is totally different.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I dunno, having studied child development, I feel I'm a bit better prepared for the developmental stuff....I know I'll be nervous and a bit overly cautious at times, but what new parent isn't? I'm going to try not to overreact to things that people do. I think we'll all be fine :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

I cant believe the number of BF police who are out there. As one of you said, the girl who started the thread only wanted to know if she was alone out there in her decision,jeese!.
As it happens my choice will be formula for personal and pratical reasons, i hope the MW doesnt keep on at me, as im very well informed as to the benifits & dissadvantages of both, thankfully although im not very outspoken, i am headstrong and not easily bullied into things, so if it is an issue i will put anyone who pushes the issue with me straight!.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah madcat I posted in there initially when the tread started. The OP just wanted support from people in the same frame of mind. Sadly it didn't end up that way


----------



## madcatwoman

on a lighter note though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gilz82

So cool madcat I love pumpkins :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> So cool madcat I love pumpkins :thumbup:

its the 1st one we have ever made!, we were rather pleased!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

I'd be pleased too. Mine always look good when I draw them on but rubbish once I cut them out!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love the Pumpkin madcat :) Must post some pics of my garden and front of house if I remember to take some when we dec up tom :) Me and Oliver are sooooooooo excited :wohoo:

The FF thread went nice again (I think!) shame people who are pro-bf didnt mind their own when OP just wanted support on deciding to FF this time!


----------



## madcatwoman

I love christmas too. My family never went too mad for xmas, and they werent always happy times in our household, but since meeting DH i have free rein for xmas, he humours me, i love it. This will be the 1st xmas in our new home, and the 1st time we get to spend the day in our own house as everyone is finally coming to us. Once :baby: is born every xmas will be spent at our house, i want :baby: to experience christmas in his or her own home each year, not everyone might like it, but DH said he agrees and understands. Will be great when we have :baby: for xmas, i know in the early yrs they wont remember much, but still, very exciting!


----------



## gilz82

I'm glad it's calmed down again Madly :thumbup:

I'm sooo looking forward to Christmases with the jellybean madcat. I'm the oldest of 4 girls and Christmas was huge in our house. That all changed when my mum died and now my OH is truly not bothered with it. Next I'll be able to go back to making a huge fuss cos we'll have our little baby!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron was almost 1 month for his first Christmas. Last year he was just beginning to get some interest in presents. I think it'll be a good one this year!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You should have seen Olivers 1st Xmas he was about 11wks old and I have a pic somewhere of him surrounded by a ton of presents :) everyone went mental and mummy ended up having the job of opening them all :wohoo:

We do go mad at xmas too....we only have a small house but our xmas dec theme is disney :) and every year we go to the disney store and purchase a few new decs to add to our collection. My baubles and tree topper are from the disney shop too, I just love it and so does Oliver now hes old enough to be more involved.....We have disney fairy lights too which we hang around the pic rail in our room, we have two sets one mickey santa hats and the other pooh decs :) Its disney mental in out house!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that sounds fab Madly I love Disney stuff.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

For Halloween.....we dec the garden and house! We have gravestones which I line the garden path with and we have numerous banners and halloween related decs and the garden rail at the side of our door is covered in a huge spider web. We stick lots of different decs up at the windows and I have normally do a huge Halloween balloon display (I am a professional balloon dec!) of some sort although last year we ended up bringing it indoors as it was so so windy and taking it to my goddaughters halloween party the next day :) I have LED light and pumpkins....gosh I have loads of stuff. I have two huge halloween bowls which we fill with halloween related goodies and Oliver answers the door and gives them out :) much more fun than trailing him trick or treating and I have never seen a child so happy to give away sweets :)


----------



## molly85

lol I may hide tomorrow night I want the sweets lol. Christmas is a weird time my dad refuses to celebratebut does a huge midwinter dinner on christmas day, bit pagan in our house hold but with LO on teh way we will go all out next year I'm on duty chrismas day afternoon but we may have a family party the week before and OH and I will go out for a slap up Roast hate turkey lol 8ft xmas try I won't use tinsel but believe me effort really will be made. OH usually fills the placewith balloons for my birthday I got my own baclk last year and got him hellium ones lol


----------



## mamadonna

GEDC0854.jpg
here's my pumkin happy halloween every1
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0854.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gilz82

Very nice mamadonna! How you feeling?


----------



## mamadonna

a bit more relaxed altho still wishing it was scan time,i done another digi this morning and it came up pg 1 2 so thats a relief as i'm sure if anything had happened to lil bean the pg hormone wouldnt have been picked up on a digi


----------



## gilz82

That's great news. Totally agree if something had happened to bubs all the hcg would be gone by now. 

Plus it's really good you've not had anymore bleeding. Everything sounds really positive :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

that was so scarey tho and i still cant believe that baby can still be holding on in there after the blood i lost,total miracle


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Feeling quite ill again this morning. I can't stop shaking. I ate some Cheerios and I'm trying to push fluids into my body. Oh god, why does it have to be so hard on the woman when she's pregnant? I thought this is what our bodies were made for! OH says just to relax and I'll be fine, but I want to punch him in the face :haha:

How's everyone else?


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:
us women got drew the short straw hun, all the pains and pains in arse bodily functions were all doled out to us!


----------



## gilz82

So true about the rubbish parts but thinking on the positive side I will be totally worth it once the babies are here!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Happy Halloween ladies :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with gilz Ladies......once our babies are born we will totally forget about our rough pregnancies :thumbup:

So happy for you mamadonna :hugs:

Ladies I could smack DH.....I told him not to speak to me anymore cause he just seems to get me annoyed right now :growlmad: He has been watching something on TV with Oliver.....so does not interest me so I have been checking my emails etc and happened to come across the buggy we want on ebay. Total package and brand new in an auction from a buggy shop place thats closed down.....they have a few different buggies and car seats on auction. I was a bit chuffed hey if we can save money right :thumbup: WRONG DH reckons that we shouldnt be looking for baby stuff until we know the sex of our baby :saywhat: We are not buying a pink or blue buggy its black and red for f**ks sake :trouble: I am so so so tempted to ask the sonographer not to tell us the babys sex because I dont really care wether we have a :blue: or :pink: hey am just grateful am getting the chance to be a mummy again. We are suppose to be going to test drive some buggies tomorrow.....my choice its my birthday but not I just cant be arsed it will be one BIG HUGE effort for him and his negativity will just spoil my day......MEN arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

PS he will be having a sulk on this eve as it is because he doesnt agree with me decorating the house and garden for halloween let alone answering the door and giving the kids sweets :trouble:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My OH is the same about Halloween. In the US, kids trick or treat and just get candy. He thinks they should have to do something for the candy so he's not letting me open the door or buy candy! :grr: UGH! I feel like crap. I was just laying in bed trying to find different positions that make me feel less nauseous with no luck, so I came out to the living room and found that one of the dogs had left a mess on the rug! How on earth does he expect me to deal with two dogs, a cat, and a newborn when he only gets 2 weeks of paternity leave!?!?! I mean, the cat is not that bad, she's pretty self-sufficient, but the dogs?!?! ARGH!


----------



## gilz82

Happy Halloween Loopy and morning Madly, men can be so frustrating sometimes. If the buggy is a really brilliant deal you should just get it. 

Ozzie I really wouldn't worry about how you'll cope just now I'm sure when the baby arrives you'll find a routine. My OH works away for 12 days at a time and then home for 2. We also have a dog. 

I'm sure once OH is finished his 2 weeks paternity it'll be a lot for me to get used to, but I'm positive I'll cope because that's what mums do :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel like such a moaner :haha: but honestly this is my only outlet. If I say anything to my mom, she'll just say that I brought it on myself. Yeah, she's one of THOSE! I don't want OH to worry too much. He already is, bless him.


----------



## gilz82

Moan til you can't moan anymore hon that's what we're for. 

But you should try to explain any fears/concerns with your OH. I think sometimes we expect to much from men as they aren't remotely as emotionally minded as women. If we don't explain thing they sometimes just don't get it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah.....tried that. Feel like screaming at him cause all he says is that it will be ok and just to relax.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I know that response. My OH is very laid back and says things like that. But I've come to understan over the years that it's not that he doesn't care it's just that he's trying to make sure I'm ok.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, my OH is very sweet. When we're cuddling in bed at night his hand goes where bean is :) I do love him lots. He's very good.


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome back mamadonna, glad things are looking up.

It's true being pregnant is mostly shit but I think in the grand scheme of things it's a small price to pay for being by far the superior sex for our whole lives!

Well my nausea seems to be changing from nausea to a permanent kind of reflux state. Not heartburn, not acid, but like my food is constantly half way up my oesophagus which is nauseating in itself and makes burps (of which there are many) very hard to handle!

:hugs: to the others feeling sick.

Madly and Ozzie I confess I'm with your oh's on Halloween, I don't celebrate it at all and never have. DH likes it because he is a horror buff. Our first year in this house we were away over Halloween and returned to find our impossible to reach upstairs windows have been egged. Not impressed. I could understand a cul de sac or similar doing trick or treat where everyone knows everyone else but here we're as likely to be robbed opening the door to a stranger. Did you know that the trick would come from the occupant not the kid? God knows how it morphed to give us some sweets or money or we'll trash your house!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:shrug: In the US, kids don't usually trash houses, but people give out candy no matter what, mostly, unless they aren't home :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

In the UK Halloween's never been widely celebrated but it grows every year now I think from the influence of American culture.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Those bad influential Americans! :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

:haha:


----------



## molly85

Ok, busy moring at work after 5/6 hours sleep. why am i being told stuff needs tidying and shirts ironed? Gah!!!!!! bloody man


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Well my 5yr old shouted at me for answering the door and giving out sweets apparently `its his job!` So I refused to answer it anymore.....now about 100 kids later hes complaining its `hard work` and I need to help him :rofl: bless him if only he knew what hard work was :dohh:

Oliver has also banned me from using my hired doppler.....he says he `doesnt like it` and he `just wants me to go to hospital and have it now` If only he knew how I felt :rofl:

My 5yr old has suddenly adopted the attitude of a 13yr old :dohh: However he was cute earlier and sang .......

I love my mummy
cause shes got a baby in her tummy

My and DH were absolutely howling with laughter....the little monkey!


----------



## madcatwoman

> he `doesnt like it` and he `just wants me to go to hospital and have it now` If only he knew how I felt

god, he hit the nail on the head there, never a truer word spoken!. why cant we have a 9 week pregnancy like a dog?.


Does anyone else feel like they sneeze alot more these days, horrible when it catches me out and im driving and cant lean forward to save my ligaments!.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly that's so cute :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hes a little monkey and one of a kind.....Oliver has def walked this earth before :wacko: its like having a 5yr old but with a 25yr olds head screwed on his shoulders :dohh: Makes me wonder what this LO will be like.....I am thinking so quiet s/he wont say boo to a goose :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly,'Oliver' is the name i will use as a second choice with DH should we be having a boy, he hasnt excepted my fave name yet "Bailey", oliver is the next name i'll put to him!.

theres a thread on 2nd tri about re-usable nappies, have any of you girls with LOs ever used them?, DH keeps thinking about it, im not sure, might be creating more work than is necessary, on the other hand, i hate to think im filling up the land with smelly pampers every day!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sat on Byron's new real bed eating lasagne. Good times. We have a CD of lovely nusery songs and Byron has jsut beeing clapping, stamping and shouting 'hooray' in all the right places to Happy as You Know It. :cloud9:

Oliver is a star Madly!

Madcat we use Bum Genius and I recommend them highly. After almost two years of exclusive use (we have 16 of them and wash every other day) a few of them have lost some stitching on the velcro but it's mendable, so they've lasted well and apart from maybe buying perhaps four or five more we'll be using the same ones with this one.

I actually love using real nappies, washing and all. When I was on maternity leave I had great satisfaction in doing the wash and seeing them hung on the line drying! Back at work we took a little while but sorted out a routine with an evening wash meaning we'd have them dry for the morning. This has only not worked on those in between cool nights with no heating but not quite warm enough to get them dry on a rack. The only time we don't use them is when camping, when we use biodegradable disposables. We can't really manage the wash when camping.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oliver is such a cute name for a little boy hon.....I just love it :) His middle name is Jack and I call him OJ for short :thumbup:


I have thought about reusable nappies hon but considering all the washing and drying involved I think one has to consider and even up pros and cons as to wether they really are as enviromentally friendly as they are made out to be plus all your extra time washing, drying etc in order to have ample supply cause some babies really do need changing often. Also the layout cost has to be considered and the type you use....some adapt and use press-studs so they can be made bigger as baby grows but some dont and so as baby grows you need to purchase the next size up and so forth. When I was born every baby wore terry towelling nappies so my mum never had the option like we do these days.....I would say weigh it all up and make a desicion which is best for you guys :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I hadn't even considered washable nappies :blush:

Madcat I really like Bailey too but there's no chance my OH would agree to it. 

I just had a plate of roast potatoes for dinner it was fabulous!! Wish they didn't take so long to make though.


----------



## molly85

Madly he's socute, my back's given up so haveput the front of the house into darkness and am laid out on sofa. Deffinatly an emotional evening.
Madcat I def sneeze to much for the autumn I'm guessing withall intolerances/allergies hayfeaver might get worse with pregnancy.
I struggle with the normalamount oflaundry at teh moment so not sure on reusables OH said def not but am in 2 minds if my dad buys them for me would give it a bash


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> I'm sat on Byron's new real bed eating lasagne. Good times. We have a CD of lovely nusery songs and Byron has jsut beeing clapping, stamping and shouting 'hooray' in all the right places to Happy as You Know It. :cloud9:
> 
> Oliver is a star Madly!
> 
> Madcat we use Bum Genius and I recommend them highly. After almost two years of exclusive use (we have 16 of them and wash every other day) a few of them have lost some stitching on the velcro but it's mendable, so they've lasted well and apart from maybe buying perhaps four or five more we'll be using the same ones with this one.
> 
> I actually love using real nappies, washing and all. When I was on maternity leave I had great satisfaction in doing the wash and seeing them hung on the line drying! Back at work we took a little while but sorted out a routine with an evening wash meaning we'd have them dry for the morning. This has only not worked on those in between cool nights with no heating but not quite warm enough to get them dry on a rack. The only time we don't use them is when camping, when we use biodegradable disposables. We can't really manage the wash when camping.

I just had a look and am impressed at bum genius hon :) tell me more.....from what I understand they are a one size nappy which adjusts....NO liner like some which just makes it sound so fiddly to me.....you can buy in one size and oncesoiled you simple need to machine wash....is this about right?


----------



## molly85

I couldn'tgo with Bailey sadly I know 2 dogs with that name so would just ruin it for me


----------



## PeanutBean

There's been loads of research on reusable nappies and even if they are washed at 90 like laundry services do plus drying they still use quite a bit less energy over the lifetime of the baby that disposables and are certainly cheaper. Except perhaps for some of the mums on here who seem to buy endless quantities of ever fancier and more expensive fluffy bums!! lol We wash at 60 and have a triple A* washer and no tumble dryer so they air dry or on the radiators if the heating is on anyway. BumGenius are about £15 each. They are a birth to potty nappy and fit from something like 8lb to whatever the average is for a 3 year old. They have poppers to fold up the outer and each comes with two inserts (they are pocket nappies), a newborn one and a normal one that folds up with poppers too. We also got some extra absorbant inserts for bedtime nappies (just three).

I'm a big fan of reusables! Byron was on 6lb12 when born and having come early we hadn't quite decided which sort to get so we didn't start them til he was about a month and a half. Before that, even though we used biodegradable, I felt hideous about the amount of rubbish we put out!

We also use flushable liners in them to catch poos and they can also be washed quite a few times when they've just had wees. We also use small terry squares for wipes which I far prefer to disposable ones which seem tacky after wipey and are cold and thin. These we keep damp in a tub and just throw in with the nappies so it's super convenient.

The only downside I can really think of is for a day out when you need a few nappies they are quite a bit more bulky than disposables so a big changing bag is a must. Going away is more effort as the nappy bin needs to come with us and we have been known to do washes at friends' houses when we've been staying a few days.

I noticed that in the book in the first Bounty pack there is a voucher to get one of the new Bum Genius for the cost of postage (£4 ish) which considering they are normally £15 each is really worth it to give it a go!


----------



## molly85

those washables look really good i saw the freeby when i had time I was going to send off for everything. If I could get my act together these would be so cool even if we used both I would be better on our bin usage


----------



## PeanutBean

Was typing as you replied Madly so more info there! And a little more as you've asked:

They dry really fast. The extra three inserts we got are way slower, they are like a really thick terry towel kind of texture, can't remember if they are bamboo or cotton.

We have a nappy bin in the bathroom, a net back in it, everything goes in and it onyl really smells towards the end of the second day when it's wash time. I rinse the bin out with Safe 4 which is a gentle disinfectant. Some people use muslins covered in tea tree oil over the top of the nappies to prevent smells coming out.

The new ones look even better than the ones we have (which were the new version just out when we got them).

The outer is nicely coloured, waterproof outer with a fleece inner (all stitched together) so it's soft on baby. There is an opening at the back at the top and you just slide the insert into it. When washing, pull out the insert and wash the two parts together. We do a normal 60 wash, an extra rinse (reusable nappies can catch the soap a bit), then another spin as our rinse always does a low speed spin for some reason.

Through the summer and warmer ends of spring and autumn we dry on the line or on those clippy things (you know, clothes pegs attached to a frame with a coat hanger hook, Ikea do ones that are octopus shaped). When the heating is on we do them on the radiator.

They definitely need changing more often than disposables. They'll leak wee if they're on too long. We use about 6-8 a day depending on the weather/how much he drinks/poos etc. With disposables we use more like 5-6 though in the first weeks we went through millions! We wash every other evening and dry overnight then assemble what we need for nursery. They use our nappies with no problems at all.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh, your local council might have some sort of incentive scheme. We got £25 if we spent more than £50 I think. It's not much given 16 nappies cost £240 plus the accessories but it's something.

We got the recommendation for these through the nappy lady website, you fill in a form and they suggest what will suit your lifestyle. If you then purchase from them they give you a 5% discount on your order. Again it's not much but better than nothing.

On the go we have a waterproof bag we put the used nappies in. They roll up and the arms velcro over each other jusst like a disposable. We use disposable wipes when out and about just to save on space in the bag but they are annoying!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for the info Peanut I saw the freebie offer in bounty and thats what caught my interest....I would like to give it a try even if its just that we buy a few to see how it goes and use alongside disposables......DH needs a lot more persuading though :dohh:


----------



## molly85

I was thinking of using washables at night what are they like through the night? how much do babies poop at night?


----------



## PeanutBean

They're fine at night. When they are still on milk they do poo much less regularly than after weaning but you are awake feeding them so a nappy change isn't so much of an issue. They soon poo less at night than in the day too. We just boost up the nappies with a booster liner. It was trial and error and changes as the babies do. We haven't generally done nappy changes at night for months and months.


----------



## molly85

mother care do aspecial offer onthe 5 for £74 will discuss it with OH


----------



## gilz82

Guys has anyone heard from Bids?

Unless I've missed her I don't think she's been on this week and isn't her scan in the next couple of days?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Guys has anyone heard from Bids?
> 
> Unless I've missed her I don't think she's been on this week and isn't her scan in the next couple of days?

yeh, i have, no shes not on here that often but we keep in contact, her scan is this tuesday morning!!, shes ok though and feeling better than she has done in a while i think!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I thought Id seen her shoot i'm so unobservant these days


----------



## molly85

guys we have a stalker in the room one of my friends from when I joined she's def good for advise 4 kids and the newest was born 27th october


----------



## gilz82

Glad she's ok madcat :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you can probably get Bumgenius cheaper than even the special offers from Mothercare. Just had a quick squiz and there are some good prices for 3.0 version which is what I have. The 4.0 seems to mostly be £15 everywhere.


----------



## molly85

oh def said no, will see how itgoes when hes on bin duty


----------



## PeanutBean

Why has he said no?


----------



## molly85

not entirley sure he can be like that. I have questions over stuff like sterilising as you don't sterilise yah boob you'd just wash so don't quite get stererlising bottlesthey deff need thorough cleaning. He doesn't question any thing just do as midwife says


----------



## PeanutBean

Get your MW to recommend reusable nappies! They mostly do. Sterilising bottles is because the shape of them traps milk which I'm sure you will know is ace food for bacteria. Boobs produce the milk as they go along and being kept inside it doesn't grow bacteria (unless there is an infection in the mother of course). If you express breastmilk into bottles you still need to sterilise the bottles.

This is the cheapest I can find multi-buys of bumgenius:
https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/publ...&cat=1&catname=5 Pocket and Stuffable Nappies

But is anyone did get some reusables of a different brand I found this site:
https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/current-offers-and-discounts


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and if using formula the formula itself isn't sterile which is why it must be made up with boiling water and just before use.


----------



## molly85

oh i get the bacteria bit, just did a whole day on food hygiene i was thinking more if you do formula when its needed as per the latest instructions. I'l not win on that but i am not sterilising until 18mnths like friends of ours that is just bizzare the kid will be walking and eatting gos knows what as they own a parrot


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah we stopped sterilising at 6 months. Byron weaned from me completely at 8 months and we introduced cow's milk at 6 months (we didn't do formula at all really as I don't like it).


----------



## molly85

i'm trying BFing i've never been completely comfortable with the idea but feel it's thee most natural way but def won't pressurise my self as long as baby is happy healthy and popping well I don't mind. Def wish it was a 9 week pregnancy so we can get there and make these choises for real


----------



## PeanutBean

I never considered FF but I did struggle with BF, at the start Byron wouldn't feed at all and got jaundiced (I put this down to a few factors including my unexpectedly early labour that clearly Byron wasn't ready for plus the nature of the birth). He never got a proper latch and so it was at least a little painful for most of the time I fed him though he did improve overall. But he thrived. Having started a wee one he soon caught up and overtook to be on 75th percentile for weight and still was until a few months ago. There is a certain degree of pride in knowing that I grew and nurtured him those 9 and then 6 months all by myself.

But circumstances can get in the way, the birth, difficulty with latch sometimes despite lots of support from bf groups/counsellors. It's just one of those things.

I don't at all have a sexualised view of my boobs but nonetheless BF was something taht often cropped up in pregnancy anxiety dreams. I'd never considered anything else so was surprised to find our nervous I was about it. All the messing about in the early days was really hard and made me even more frightened and there were many very frustrated feeds trying to get him in a good position to make it work. But we got through and things were better for it. I've never been able to feed in front of anyone except DH. I had to do some feeding at a baby group when he was too small to last through bu I always took myself to a corner and hid under a muslin. I was always such a messy feeder! lol He was noisy and I had these giant boobs that I had to manually shift about so he didn't suffocate. I think it's easier with smaller boobs.

A good mum friend of mine who had her boy 2 months before me had never intended to BF and in the end she went 6 months. We just need to do what works for us and be satisfied as much as we can with it.


----------



## molly85

yeah the friend with the 18mnth sterilizing got so upset and sore they got her nipple guards, she was really down about it def dont' want to go there


----------



## PeanutBean

Nipple guards are never the answer! :( for your friend. Sometimes it really isn't easy.


----------



## molly85

bubs is 3 months old now, not sure what she went for shes quite private unlike her OH hence me knowing. lol I hope shes chilled out


----------



## PeanutBean

It's really stressful having a baby at the start, or at least it was for us. Everything seemed to be complicated and manic. I think we'll be way more relaxed this time.


----------



## molly85

its prob like getting a new very complicated gadget takes ages to figure out the bits u need is then easy for a while then you decide to use another bit and its complicated again.

p.s. just randomly sneezed toast on the screen, up before the dawn great


----------



## gilz82

Welcome to my world molly i'm up at 5am everyday :(


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm on holiday all week. :D


----------



## gilz82

Now you are just showing off Peanut!


----------



## PeanutBean

I deserve it after last week though! Hope you all have better than average weeks! I feel really sick today if that helps balance.


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning all..

Soz to all those up early! I am still in bed, tried to sleep in but sods law woke up at usual time. On nights tonight was hoping to cope some extra zzzzzzz's. 

I love Halloween, reminds me of the good ole days, getting on a hay cart which ferried a bunch of kids out to the pumpkin patch, all dived off and got the biggest one we could carry. The local pumpkin farmer turned the barn into a haunted house. It was magical, but probably looking back with rose coloured glasses. I loved it as a little girl, so exciting. 

Felt rough yesterday, had an amazing saturday and bombed around cleaning and blizting everything. Yesterday suffered for it. Felt like I had been poisoned. Weird and dizzy. Feel bit better today.

Having lovely breakfast with lots of berries, yum yum.

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Much the same as you loopy, had a good day on sat and so did too much and still suffering for it. Already very nearly spilled today. DH is off today painting the loft. I want to help but not sure yet if I'll be able.


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh I hope you can have a nice weeks holiday Peanut. At least you wont have to battle through and can just give into feeling rough (as much as you can with a little one around!)

I am having heartburn on an evening, and have to be careful what I eat but otherwise relatively unscathed on that front.

Is your OH off too?


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

1 trick or treater, and now im working my way thru the cadburys buttons, i know its wrong, but i cant help it.

as for the heart burn, i get that of an evening too, but ive stopped taking gaviscon for it, i cant handle the taste of it anymore, id prefer to suffer the heartburn to be honest!, and by the time i take the gaviscon the heartburn has gone anyway.

i start my 16th week this week:thumbup:, still wondering when if ever my uterus/:baby: might rise into tummy, heart beat is still way down by pubic bone, i really need to see some progress soon.

I have the MW tomorrow, must remember to take a sample (i can never we on demand!)


----------



## PeanutBean

DH is off for today. Byron's in nursery as normal today, tue and thu. Probably that makes me bad but I need a break. I felt so good doing stuff on sat I feel gutted to be feeling as sick as ever again today. I hope this week to be able to properly clean the cooker (a mat leave job I didn't get round to!) and to do some painting of the balustrades and skirting in the loft.

Did I mention heartburn madcat? I can't remember but I'm having food coming up but not acid. I don't see how an antacid could possibly help as the cause is a relaxed oesophagus. I hate gaviscon too, it is the devil's own drink I think!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and madcat your uterus probably has risen but the baby may essentially be in the same place with the heartbeat only really moving as the size of the baby means turning puts the heart in a significantly new place, iyswim. The sac is still attached in the same place so when the baby is still small turning probably doesn't make much difference to overall position.


----------



## madcatwoman

never thought of it that way hun, you could have a point there possibly,my stomach sticks out more and have had aches up there but feel its organs that are migrating north to make room, but obviously its not hard, still flabby and obviously doppler tells me where baby really is, but yes, maybe its risen, its hard to tell when i was never a skinny minni in the 1st place!!.

Oh no, you have food come up instead of acid?, now that would freak me out. i usually just get the heartburn when i lie down in the evenings watching the tv!


----------



## madcatwoman

im also constipated again :-(
my fault, i havent been eating the things that keep me regular. was thinking about trying prunes (what do they taste like? are they nasty?)


----------



## PeanutBean

I've never eaten prunes so I don't know! I've only ever been constipated when pregnant so don't really know about cures. I eat loads of wholegrains which is why I don't get it I assume.

And yes it's food! It's awful and I get it most of the afternoon/evening in place of normal nausea but as it's food it feels just as bad like I'll be sick. Burls are awful. :sick: dunno what I can so about it though!

When I got a bit of heartburn towards the end with Byron (it's something else I don't often get) I just had rennies which were enough. I smelled and saw the gaviscon and that was enough to know not to try it.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats weird that you have that with the food coming up, my god id hate that, rather have heart burn!.

well, i might give prunes a go, i just think maybe theres a reason not many people eat them (b'cos they must taste bloody awful). I usually have wholegrains that keep me regualar too, brown toast at breakfast does the trick for me, DH has been filling me up with croissants lately though, thats where ive gone wrong!


----------



## Bids

Hey everybody :flower:

sorry not been on for a while - ive been busy and trying to make the days go quick for tomorrow, getting scared and excited now hope everythings ok!! i'll update you all as soon as i can but i'll let cat know and she can update you if she likes :thumbup: scan is 11.15!!

madcat prunes are ok, its been years since ive eaten them but when i was younger we used to have prunes and custard was quite nice i think lol hoe about Liquorice that works doesnt it?! 

well hope everyones been feeling better - i have and how stupid its been worrying me cos i feel quite ok hardly any sickness etc anymore :shrug: so if everything is ok then great cos i wouldnt even know i was pregnant except for getting out twice in the night and sore (.)(.)

i have missed out on loads lol i must try and be more dedicated and keep up lol hope you all had a good halloween we didnt even have 1 - glad though cos i didnt have anything in!! 

is everyone looking forward to bonfire night?! i am we have a great local display and fayre and a massive bonus its free, taking my 2 nieces so should be good :happydance: 

argh cant believe we get to tell the rents tomorrow night - oooo need to print out the menus now haha


----------



## gilz82

I love bonfire night but we aren't doing anything Bids, there aren't really any great displays near us.

You must be so excited about telling people tomorrow, i have to admit our whole villiage knows and has done for several weeks which is really p*ssing me off.

My OH had to tell one person as he goes a golf trip every may, had to tell said person that he wouldn't make it next year cos we are having a baby but don't tell anyone cos it's early, we've had complications etc. Person got drunk told the whole pub and viola the whole village know as where we stay is reasonabley small.

To top it all off my OH's ex-wife then phoned my MIL last week freaking asking why we hadn't told her personally :saywhat: why would we even tell her anyway!!

Anyhoo change of topic but do you need a full bladder for your 12 week scan, they didn't send me the ultrasound leaflet with the letter and i've phoned the hospital to get it posted out twice and still don't have it. Thought you guys would be far more helpful :kiss:


----------



## Bids

we dont normally do anything we used to have a little do round my mum & dad's but that changed when he died but last year heard about this great one and took my niece so taking them both this year as the youngest was too scared last time bless her lol

i cant wait its been torcher not telling my mum (although im pretty sure she's guessed) but DH's will be over the moon - i think anyway haha 

why the hell would you tell his ex at all nevermind personally?? weird!! 

i didnt get a letter the mw just booked me in and never mentioned it but cat kindly told me to drink a pint an hour before - i practiced last week and it was agony lol


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Bids :hugs:

I've had to have a full bladder for all of the EPAU scans and have been so close to weeing myself it's unbelievable :blush:

I'm slightly worried though cos my scan and consultant appointment is at the same time, don't know if they scan you first and then i see my obstetrician. If i get it the wrong way round i either won't have drunk enough or i'll have burst by the time of my scan!!

As for my OH's ex-wife she's very full on, they are civil to each other, but she invited us to her wedding last year when she got remarried and she's always round at my MILs house. It used to bug me, then i mellowed a bit and now it bugs me again but i think that's the pregnancy hormones.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Gilz! :shock: :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Bids!

I was told to drink a pint an hour before. I was late starting, probably drank half a pint half an your before. When i got there there were posters saying after 12 weeks a half full bladder is fine. :dohh:


----------



## Bids

Bloody hell gilz - i could not cope with the ex senaro i am mega jealous (DH has only ever been with me) and I get jealous too easily over it, im much calmer now but i couldnt have coped with anything like that no matter who it was, your a better woman than me :D and hope you get your scan 1st otherwise there could be trouble lol....

Thanks peanut and i better not see any posters like that - although perhaps thats why the MW didnt mention it?!! hmmm dont know what to do now?!!


----------



## madcatwoman

GOOD GRIEF!!:growlmad:
urgh!
i just ate a prune, theyre horrible:growlmad: I had to ask myself if there was anyway i could eat another, and quite frankly, the answer was no, i had a drink, and now chomping on an apple!.


Has anyone heard the news about lilly allen?, cant believe she was 6months gone. will say no more, my post will be removed if i do


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat i couldn't eat prunes, well done you for trying tho!

I just read about Lily Allen, so so sad!

Do any of you guys know if you can move a thread to another section or is it only mods that can do that?

I posted a question in 1st tri about heart shaped uterus and i'm not getting any replies, now thinking it'd be better placed in 2nd or 3rd, but don't know if i can move.

Don't want to annoy people by re-posting in the other sections.


----------



## Bids

you needed to try it with warm custard and was it out of a tin? lol although they arent the nicest of things - least you tried though!!

I dont do readin about celebs etc but saw it in first tri :( gutted for her - i cant imagine it at 6 weeks nevermind 6 months the devastation must be unbelievable!!!

just re-post gilz its probably easier or cant you delete your post and then re-post it??


----------



## madcatwoman

The prune was from a packet, all tescos had, thankgod i bought tescos own and didnt spend too much!.

i now know when you dont hear about people eating prunes all that often!. Honest to god they're a devil fruit!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh madcat i couldn't eat prunes, well done you for trying tho!
> 
> I just read about Lily Allen, so so sad!
> 
> Do any of you guys know if you can move a thread to another section or is it only mods that can do that?
> 
> I posted a question in 1st tri about heart shaped uterus and i'm not getting any replies, now thinking it'd be better placed in 2nd or 3rd, but don't know if i can move.
> 
> Don't want to annoy people by re-posting in the other sections.

dont know if its any help, but theres a thread on 2nd tri about a heart shaped uterus

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/445979-heart-shaped-uterus.html


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Bids, i'm just going to delete my thread.

I found a group of girls on the 2nd tri baord with heart shaped uterus thread, so i'm chatting to them. Almost wish i wasn't as it's just another thing to be scared about now.

Thanks madcat i just fonund/posted in there. Should have checked there in the first place :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

no worries! :thumbup:

blimey, its so windy my bedsheets were half way between leaving the washingline and landing in the field, cold too. :coffee:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah it's just starting bucketing down again here and it's so dark already.

You can imagaine how enthusiastic i'm feeling about going home from work and walking my dog!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh no, i often think how nice it would be to be able to have a dog to take out (never could though b'cos of my allergy) but i must admit i wouldnt fancy it after work in the dark in bad weather.

the gales seem to have piped up again here.


----------



## gilz82

I don't mind walking in the rain once i'm actually out there as i've got good waterproofs. Where i struggle, especially just now is getting the motivation to go out there :haha:


----------



## Bids

its nice here the sun is just going down :) not sure i have the energy to take the dog a walk though?!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I leave dog walking in the dark to DH as I'm too scared!

DH has done loads of painting in the loft, he's the best! I've contributed by buying some wood filler and varnish for the banister.


----------



## madcatwoman

:cry:feeling like im going to gag again this evening, thought it had gone.


----------



## molly85

madcat try raisins or apricots or kiwis all high in fibre and plenty of water
i'm sure scan will be fine


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madcat. One of those days today I think.


----------



## madcatwoman

Its happened,throat and gag reflex fully exercised,just before dinner, nice, didnt eat much needless to say. least im dont for today i hope. :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Well I wouldnt recommend buggy shopping with my DH ever again :dohh: I thought I was bad at making my mind up about baby items but gosh hes worse than any woman I know....we can`t agree on anything for the baby and so I suggested a baby slingy from birth to `oh say 3yrs` then we wont have to have a buggy discussion again....DH thought this was hilarious and nearly wet himself :rofl: We visited Mothercare, Mamas and Papas and Babies r us and despite not getting very far on the baby items list we had a very nice lunch together :) WITHOUT Oliver who was at school :):) Oliver is now snoring his head off in bed and am about to order a chinese.....I have so so been hankering after one and what better way to end my 28th Birthday :cake:

Madcat hon so sorry you are feeling :sick: again :( I will prob pay for my over indulgence today....we went to frankies and bennies, I wanted pasta :dohh: I had loaded skins with brushetta and Goats Cheese :trouble: I know I shouldnt have and for main a chicken pasta dish with fries and :trouble: again homemade mayo. We skipped dessert and indulged in a slice of toffe apple pie with cream from morrisons which is currently calling to me from the fridge :rofl: I am about to order noodles, chicken curry and spring rolls just to top it all off :wacko: I guess I will see plenty of my toilet inside this eve :lol:

Ladies with heartburn I hate hate hate gaviscon too and so I have rennies a totally godsend :)


----------



## mamadonna

happy birthday madly


----------



## Bids

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Madly - im 28 next year scary isnt it lol

hope you have a lovely chinese and enjoy the rest of your evening :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly all your food sound yummy. 

Happy 28th birthday! you're now the same age as me :haha:

Oh and Bids 28 isn't scary :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Happy birthday Madly!

I'm home from work! I forced myself through the day :-( on digestives and two bananas. The thought to eating anything else makes me so sick. I'm probably going to try one more banana and then go lay in bed until OH gets home :cry: I hate stomach stuff :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MADLY:happydance: xx


----------



## Bids

i dunno gilz i still feel 16 lol so its scary that im not far off 30 and still a big kid ;)


----------



## gilz82

That's why it's not scary Bids it's just a silly number. I still feel like a big kid so I'll keep acting like that til I don't :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Happy birthday Madly!!!! I'm def still 17.

Report from doc on my back is to take paracetamol 4 times a day max dose and it will prob get worse he called it mechanical. Ta very much flu jab tomorrow I am now officially a pin cushion if it isn't going in theyare taking it out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I keep trying to post a reply ladies but bnb keeps logging me out :(

Thank you Ladies :hugs:.....chinese is on its way :) cant wait to tuck in :dohh:

Funny bids seems only two mins ago I was 21 never thought about been 28 then seemed ages away but was just around the corner it seems....time has flown :wacko: I will have an 18mth old DD or DS when I celebrate my 30th as well as a 7yr old NOW THATS SCARY :shock:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG the chinese just got here....we only ordered 10mins ago and the chinese place is like 10mins drive away :) They must have read my mind......VERY HUNGRY PREGGO LADY HERE :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Think that must be birthday luck there Madly. Any other day it would have taken them about an hour to appear!


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy birthday Madly! Sounds like it was a good one.

You 28 year olds, spare a thought for those of us who are 31 :cry:

:hugs: madcat, have you actually been sick then? Hope you're coping. :(


----------



## mamadonna

oh dear i feel old,i was 35 in april


----------



## molly85

mamadonna i just turned 25 does that make me the baby?


----------



## mamadonna

aawwww yeah hun o to be 25 again! if ur the baby what does that make me the mama of all mams lmao:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol i prob physically feel the oldest my dad has very strictly just told me to get my ass to maternity yoga, to sort my back out


----------



## mamadonna

maternity yoga sounds good,i'm gonna go for aquanatal


----------



## madcatwoman

i must be one of the geriatrics on here too then at 31.
someone asked how old i was the otherday, i couldnt remember, i said 32 at the time!


----------



## molly85

aqua natal to, works so busy I feel kinda bad but am loosing my loyalty bubs comes first and I need to fit to carry them


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Happy birthday Madly! Sounds like it was a good one.
> 
> You 28 year olds, spare a thought for those of us who are 31 :cry:
> 
> :hugs: madcat, have you actually been sick then? Hope you're coping. :(

no, thankgod, what happens is i dont feel sick, but i start to gag for no reason at all, i can feel it building up ready to happen in my thoat. The gagging starts, and before i can stop it it turns in to full blown retching/heaving etc, this really gives me the wobblers because i know the next step is the be bringing something up(as the retching is quite bad), so far, thankfully thats all its been, dry retching, i shudder to think what will happen if i do this AFTER having eaten though. Its a fate worse than death to me.:cry:


----------



## molly85

Mad cat you would cope is waht would happen, then be in shock later its like any other fear once you know you can handle it once you have more confidence to do it again. now if i could get the courage up to do that with spiders


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm planning on doing Aquanatal and yoga, the latter is free but depends which evening it's on and whether DH works late. Swimming is in the day so I'm up for that. I did it last time and it was a lifesaver as well as giving me a break from work and somewhere to make friends. I have to be 16 weeks for yoga so just need to remember to phone and find out when it's on!


----------



## Bids

haha yeah molly i like that way of thinking - i like to face my fears but havent quite managed to pick up a big spider yet lol but its on my to do list....


----------



## molly85

oh i must look on my sheet of stuff to do. i was going to see if i could get a gp referal to the gym or what ever it is for my classes


----------



## Bids

oh and i'd like to do both yoga and aquanatal, anything to help my back :( - who tells you about it or do you have to look at your local places etc??


----------



## molly85

i have complete faith in us to ger over our fears


----------



## molly85

my midwife gave me a list, your local pool should have aquanatal and bct have the yoga. Midwife should kno though. I have a BMI over 30 so might be able to get a rreferal i should pay but its a lot oer £10 on exercise


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids my mw told me. I knew about the Aquanatal from last time and am glad it's still on. The free yoga is new. Last time it was £6 a session which was way more than I could afford!


----------



## Bids

yeah i dont like heights either so any chance i get to do anything like ''go ape'' i like doing i like the adrenaline :D i want to do a bungee jump and hot air balloon for my 30th but people have said to me that you change once you have children and you dont like doing crazy things??!!


----------



## Bids

ah ha well i see my mw again on 1st dec so im assuming she'll let me know then if not i'll ask her!! i might have another rumage though my leaflets and books make sure nothings in there that ive missed?!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Well the chinese was lovely.......BUT I feel :sick: now ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh So no toffee apple pie and cream for me :(

I would love to do aquanatal but dont live terribly close to a pool :( and my MW certainly never gave me any info regards :dohh: she gave me a load of leaflets but nowt about exercise :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Ok I'm kind of pissed off now. There's this Christmas ball for nursery parents this Saturday. We forked out nearly £60 for the tickets for a meal we won't like thinking we'd be spending the evening with two couples that are friends of ours. I've found out today neither of them is now going. My mum has once babysat for us so we could go out and she agreed this sat; we could be going on an intimate meal together at a nice restaurant for a third the cost. Instead we're going to be sticker this party not knowing bloody anyone and not able to enjoy it together. :growlmad:


----------



## Bids

same madly ive just checked and cant see anything?! do have a pool close though which i use anywa so i'll be goin there as soon as i tell my bestie that im preggars she'll come with me once a week for a swim - well i hope she will!!


----------



## Bids

oh thats crap peanut what luck :( hope you still have a good time even if its just you and DH!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't think we're the same sort of people as the other nursery parents and of course we can't drink to ease the socialising. I'll not be able to dance. Wallflowers we will be. :(


----------



## Bids

awww well just make the most of your time together then :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Just wish we could do that somewhere nice instead!

DH seems to possibly have flu. He woke up aching and has had a low fever this evening. It's rubbish he's so ill but I'm worried I'll get it too. I've not been offered any flu jab yet.

In other news my sister is in labour. My 9th nephew Aden will soon be here. It's all kind of old hat though these siblings of mine popping out babies! Lol


----------



## Bids

yeah suppose you wouldnt be going there otherwise - thats a shame

oh no hope you dont get it or DH is wrong and its just a horrible cold, i havent been offered the jab either and in a way i hope i dont as i dont know whether i want it or not!! get some tablets down him and vit c hope it passes and misses you!!

wow 9th nephew i have 2 nieces and hope my other brother has a baby soon as i know their trying - actually not looking forward to breaking the news to him and his gf he is 6 yrs older than me and his gf another 18 months!!

anyone watching little house its crazy?!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Peanut hon :hugs: what an hard one esp if you both dont feel up to it in the 1st place :(

Ladies if you want a :lol: check out this thread in 2nd tri....lots to read but worth the laugh :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/450979-being-pregnant-lazy-31.html


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We have little house recording on bt vision bids hon.....but I can imagine prob makes my MIL seem tame :rofl:

I agree hard to tell sibling who are also TTC :( My sis has been trying since before we had Oliver (who now 5yrs old!) my other sis has a dd whos 9mths old and we are expecting again....My sis still hasnt had a LO :cry: but has had approx 9 m/c these are ones she def knows about and theres a possibility shes had a few more :sad1: It was so hard telling her because I am now having my 2nd whilst she is still struggling to have her 1st :(


----------



## Bids

looking forward to seeing part 2 :wacko:

awww madly thats really sad :cry: i know my friend has just had her 2nd and her older sis cant have children that must be really hard too!! I hope my bro and his gf will be fine they've only been trying for 6 months at the most and she already has a 6 yr old so its not all bad but i think my bro will be a little disheartened but hopefully its me being a woman and he'll be cool :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My sis was ok about it hon up front.....maybe she had a private :cry: :( Its always hard but am sure he will be real happy for you guys :)


----------



## Bids

i hope so, at least me and DH have been together 11 years in april so really its an ''about bloody time with us'' lol he's only been with his gf for just over a year so its not all bad - i hope she gets pregnant soon it'll be cool having nieces and nephews close in age!! same for your sis too fingers crossed for her...


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks for the link madly, that's 40 mins of my life I'll never see again! :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sooooooooooooooo sick :-( Threw up this morning and I feel like crap. Thing is, I can't miss work because we have 3, yes, 3 girls out ill just now *sigh* :sick:


----------



## gilz82

Maybe you'll feel better once you are up and heading to work hon.

Good luck today Bids :thumbup: i'm sure your little bean will be perfect!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie. Good luck Bids! Probably says here but I can't be bothered to look, what time is scan?

DH has something not far removed from actual flu. Had a raised temp and aches yesterday. He's really poorly. :( Might mean I have some company at home today, possibly that I'll have more work to do!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's not so good that your hubby is ill :hugs: Hopefully you'll manage to avoid his germs though.

I've terrified myself reading heart shaped uterus info on the interweb this morning. Apparently it's quite rare but common in people with kidney problems. I so should know better than to google things now, cos all that comes up are stories about girls who lost their babies and pretty far along! 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh so so stupid!!! :grr::gun::grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz :hugs: you must stop googling! Knowing risks makes no difference to the outcome for you and you've got specialists caring for you. Keep positive!

DH has had to go to work. He couldn't get cover for a day off and the long and short of it is is he has another day of sick before Feb he will be in proceedings (happens once someone has three occasions of sick in 12 months!!!) and he is very fearful that this will be used to choose who to make redundant. :(


----------



## molly85

morning girlies.

Yikes peanut if you can't get the money back and really don't want to go just don't especially if you really don't think you'll get on with other parents. 

Hope the scan goes well pictures later please!

Ozzie hate to say it sounds like MS, go in vomit a fewtimes see what they say you'll prob feel better once your outside.

well as for me fell asleep early on the sofa last night. have had cramp pains now there more stabby pains by my left hip. I'm now off to get my flu jab I had to ask about that couldn't be bothered to get it done at work I''l ask the nurse at my 2 minutes appointment what she recommends. I don't like being a panicer but I can't help it.


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids sorry this is late but Good Luck:flower::flower:

Madly - happy birthday :cake: sounds like you had a great day! Wow...all springs chicklets...I must be the great granny here! Will I be the one that people call my LO granny rather than mummy??:haha: Trust me, I still feel the same at 41 as I did when I was 21. Body shape changed, and a bit more wordly wise (which I love) but still feel like a giddy teenager. I have younger friends that act older than us ! Age is just a number.

Gilz - I know you posted this a while ago but I have got sooooooooo jealous to the point I am :devil: My OH ex drives me NUTS, she seemed to be in every aspect of our lives when we first starting dating. Things got better, but last week when we picked DS up she did the usual overly-friendly smarm which makes me sick but caught her doing a full head to toe check of me when I got out of the car :growlmad:. She has lost alot of weight (but still looks like a moose :haha: )and I think she is trying to puff herself up . Normally this wouldnt bother me but the hormones have made me get all hot and bothered and feel proper grumpy. Think her nose has been put out of joint since she found out I have am pregnant, OH told her he would never have more children (with her!). She would also think she would have a right to know, but would not be as crazily freaky as your OH's ex?? She must be sooooooooooooo jealous of you to carry on like that!! 

Madcat - I prefer tinned prunes, def the best but most people still dont like them. They do work though. I am struggling terribly with my constipation, the night shifts dont help as body clock all to pot. Tried some syrup of figs which really worked but would rather try the dietary thing. Have a bit of IBS and can swing wildly in both directions. But heck, I am suffering so much less than everyone else!!

Terrible about L.A., made my blood run cold. Poor girl.

:wave::wave: Molly, Mamadonna, Peanut and Ozzie xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I thought I'd alrady said but doesn't look like I have: I have a new nephew! Aden, 6lb14 born at 8.35am today.


----------



## madcatwoman

the baby boom huh!!,Congrats Auntie Peanut!!!

Midwife day for me today(this afternoon), wonder what will come of this appointment?!.


----------



## mamadonna

morning every1:hi:


----------



## madcatwoman

.....morning!


this thread just gets funnier!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...50979-being-pregnant-lazy-47.html#post7559384


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> I thought I'd alrady said but doesn't look like I have: I have a new nephew! Aden, 6lb14 born at 8.35am today.

Congrats Auntie Peanut :flower::flower:


----------



## mamadonna

madcatwoman said:


> .....morning!
> 
> 
> this thread just gets funnier!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...50979-being-pregnant-lazy-47.html#post7559384

just had a quick peak,very funny


----------



## madcatwoman

goodness i feel tired today, and ive litterally done nothing,:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

baby must be zapping all ur energy


----------



## PeanutBean

Me too madcat, I am still in bed in my pyjamas on here. I really must move!


----------



## molly85

lol for a change i feel like i have been busy lol. Pity it was only one shirt ironed. Cramps wise was just told to take paracetamol 4 times a day. Have been to GP's to get the injection ouchy no one slap my arm. about to heat my spaghettie for lunch and hang some laundry then off to work I go.

Congrats Aunty Peanut!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo hope it's not sore for too long Molly, I know the flu jabs can relly ache.

I've showered and it's lunchtime but I can't think what to make. I feel sick and need to walk the dog too. Bah. I hoped to walk her before lunch but BnB drew me in!


----------



## molly85

slice of toast walk dog then decide lunch


----------



## madcatwoman

well i just had a lie down on the sofa in the end, i felt shattered, watched "To buy or not to buy" and This morning. And, im pretty sure i felt some movement down there whilst i was veging out, its possible i coul have been something else, but it was right down in the area where i know :baby: is lying and where its legs would be!.

I just got to put away some washing, put the washing machine on, and clean out the fire, have already pee'd into container for MW(I hate doing that!) and need to decide on some form of lunch.


----------



## molly85

oh pee for midwife such a joy, my midwife ran off with my pee shes off for 2 weeks what happens if i had aninfection or diabeties or summit? lol I'm so a now person

Oh madcat you lucky bean I bet it was bubs not a fart in motion.


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:Fart!, well i dont think it was, it didnt result in anything anyway PMSL!.

It was like a very very soft poking feeling below my tummy, a couple of times i felt it.

Oh and im no longer constipated, not sure if its the 1 prune i managed to eat or the fact that im visiting the MW this afternoon, so all back to normal anyway lol!.


----------



## molly85

was the poke before or after the poo. lol I can't believe we're all progressing so nicely. better go sort the laundry before work and maybe put on some jeans that won't fall down


----------



## madcatwoman

poke was after poo!. lol!, so it wasnt poo poking if that what your thinking! hahaha..

Report from Bids, shes had her scan and everything is looking just fine!!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls haven't been on in a while!
Happy belated birthday madly,glad you'd a nice day!
Congrats auntie peanut!
I'll be 35 at xmas and def don't feel it,but it is scary to think I'll be nearing 40!!!
its ok though as dh is 39 in feb,so that always makes me feel better!!

Bids sooo glad all went well,hope you enjoy your meal out breaking the news to everyone.xx


----------



## gilz82

Yay that's great new for Bids!!

I bet it was movement madcat, now you know what to look for your bound to feel more :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

:cry: im getting my acne back:cry:

i knew it would happen after coming off the pill though.

really hard angry spots under my skin, theres an art to doing my make up in the mornings now.


----------



## vbaby3

My skin is awful too madcat.Even my forehead,which is 1 place i've never got spots looks like orange peel!I have angry looking red 1's on my chin and jaw line,sooo pretty!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh well there was a change of plan. I came downstairs, put a wash on, put a toad in the oven and some crumpets for right away then burped, retched a d had to go upstairs to be sick. :( Have eaten now but already back to nausea. DH has just come home too ill to work. I still have to walk the dog and a million other things.

Vbaby lucky you, DH is only 28 so I always feel old!

Glad bids is good.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Ugh well there was a change of plan. I came downstairs, put a wash on, put a toad in the oven and some crumpets for right away then burped, retched a d had to go upstairs to be sick. :( Have eaten now but already back to nausea. DH has just come home too ill to work. I still have to walk the dog and a million other things.
> 
> Vbaby lucky you, DH is only 28 so I always feel old!
> 
> Glad bids is good.

urgh!!, oh poor you, thats so horrible:cry:

ive just got back from the MW, lovely woman, loves to talk lol. All my bloods have come back fine,
i asked about baby being so low and HB even lower, she explained where it should be at each interval i see her, it is in the right place(&i was being silly) and uterus is a bit higher than i thought it was, about 3inch bellow my belly button, so i feel better about asking that, she said at 20 weeks it should only just be reaching my belly and i might be showing by then or might not.

I asked about strep B, she said they dont test for it.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> My skin is awful too madcat.Even my forehead,which is 1 place i've never got spots looks like orange peel!I have angry looking red 1's on my chin and jaw line,sooo pretty!

i was treated for acne in my early 20s, i didnt want to step outside with it, ended up under the care of a dermatologist who cleared it up, then it came back and then i went on the pill which did good!. My makeup is troweled on! lol, and the MW said "you look well" lol!.

MW listened with her doppler, mine puts hers to shame, terrible interferrence, not half as clear as mine, she barely got the HB. more the placenta/blood flow etc.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you had a good mw appointment. Are you feeling a bit happier about things now?

I've been out with the dog now. DH is in bed asleep. Not sure what to do after Neighbours. Could do my wood filling in the loft and gentle sanding where emulsion splashed or could start on the disgusting cooker. The cooker needs it before we die from food poisoning but the wood needs varnishing before we can lay carpet and reclaim our house!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Glad you had a good mw appointment. Are you feeling a bit happier about things now?
> 
> I've been out with the dog now. DH is in bed asleep. Not sure what to do after Neighbours. Could do my wood filling in the loft and gentle sanding where emulsion splashed or could start on the disgusting cooker. The cooker needs it before we die from food poisoning but the wood needs varnishing before we can lay carpet and reclaim our house!

yes peanut, feeling much better now, i guess i was being silly, maybe run out of things to worry about and started on that instead.

id like to advise you to put your feet up and do none of those thing, but if i have to pick one id varnish the wood, quicker thats done quicker the new carpet is down:thumbup:
As for the cooker, it probably cant make you any sicker than you have been!


----------



## vbaby3

I had pretty bad skin too,but from my mid20's,so I suppose adult acne,nice.It wasn't too bad,so cleared up with anti biotics or anti biotic lotion and kinda comes and goes.
I was also told I had polycystic ovaries so that was probably causing the acne,and I also blame that for carrying my weight around my middle!!
It hasn't caused a problem with my fertility or ability to get pregnant so thats the main thing!


----------



## PeanutBean

I cleaned the cooker. DH emerged from upstairs wanting some company. In the end he tidied the kitchen and washed up so we didn't talk but things look clean! So the woodfilling will have to wait. I might be able to do it tonight while DH baths Byron unless I am too broken. Quite achey from scrubbing. Something ticked off my giant lost but unfortunately I remembered something else to go on it!


----------



## madcatwoman

no rest for the wicked!!!:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

I hate it. In normal life a week off and I'd have cleaned and decorated the whole house! I hate being compromised!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I hate it. In normal life a week off and I'd have cleaned and decorated the whole house! I hate being compromised!

on the bright side, we're nearly 16 weeks peanut....ticktock ticktock!:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

:baby: Are you all having the flu jab?

i was just looking at posters about it today at the docs. Usually i have an invite because of my asthma(although mild) although i didnt have it last year.

Mmmm...


----------



## gilz82

I'm undecided Madcat. I had the swine flu jag last year just after my kidney op. It knocked me off my feet and I ended up I'll in bed for 3 days after it. 

On the other hand the stories in the news last year about pregnant ladies dying from swine flu are also pretty terrifying.


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't know either. I'm not a usual candidate but if I'm invited and it's recommended I will.

We are nearly 16 weeks! The penultimate chance to ditch the sickness! For some reason bounty always sends my weekly update on a Tuesday.

Don't think I'll be doing anything else tonight. DH is off so will do his jobs. Lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: congrats auntie peanut! 

I'm better. I was sick this morning. Managed to eat lunch and just had a tropical smoothie thingie from the coop. It was very nice! I think my blood sugar was low. I am fighting the urge to go curl up in bed. I'm knackered! Oh and as for being pregnant and lazy, I fucking wish! Up at 5:45am, catch the bus at 6:45am, work 8:30am-5:30pm, get the bus shortly after that, get ANOTHER bus at 6:15pm and I'm in the house by 7:15pm. :cry: I would give ANYTHING to be lazy :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Congrats Auntie Peanut :)

Great news your scan went well bids.....hope your meal out is too :kiss:

Madcat not sure about flu jab may get it if I am invited although dont normally get invited generally have it through work :) At one point it was refused to preggo women cause of the risks so a bit confused on at one :dohh:

My infection has now spread to my chest :( and I had another trip to my Dr today after another restful nights sleep :cry: She has now given me some antibiotics and has signed me off work until Monday :thumbup: Apart from picking Oliver up from school I will be spending my time resting, with my feet up :( I have truly been knocked for six with these infections/flu bug and on top of the chest and throat infection I still have thrush on my toungue and a urine infection too.....At least baby Charlie is fine tucked way down in my left hip as per the norm :cloud9:

My Little man came home from school in a disturbingly quiet mood and has been so not himself all eve :( He says a boy tripped him up at school and thats whats wrong but am not convinced....I hope he feels better tomorrow poor little man!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly. Sorry you're so poorly, that's really unfair! Hope Oliver perks up. Stupid school.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon.....feeling really down right now :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Aw :hugs: Madly hon. I know how horrible and draining urine infections are at the best of times but when you've got all those other germs too plus growing a little bubs it must be so much worse. 

Please take it super easy and make sure you finish you antibiotics as you don't want to get a kidney infection etc :kiss:


----------



## molly85

aww my poor sicky ill buddies hope you all feel better soon.

best get my butt to bed soon on the late early tomorrow


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. So DH has bad tonsilitis or maybe strep throat. Off work and off to the doctors today. I feel off so we're not going to see the new baby today after all. This is probably the oddest week off ever!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh everyone sounds so sickly:hugs:

Morning all.

Well after listening to the MW's terrible doppler i got my own out this morning, baby always sounds so much more active in the mornings, im either carrying a boy or a feisty girl, theres one hell of alot of kicking going on in there, recieved a few blows to the doppler!:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Well I still feel pants but at tad better I suppose :) I still have stuffy sinuses and a cough and also currently an headache but I have been taking my antibiotics since yesterday so hopefully they are kicking in now :thumbup: Oliver is at school and DH at work so I am resting up until about 2.30pm when I will have to leave to do school run.

I just so love using the doppler too madcat hon :) havent used it this morning though but prob will :dohh:

How is everyone else this morning :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well I still feel pants but at tad better I suppose :) I still have stuffy sinuses and a cough and also currently an headache but I have been taking my antibiotics since yesterday so hopefully they are kicking in now :thumbup: Oliver is at school and DH at work so I am resting up until about 2.30pm when I will have to leave to do school run.
> 
> I just so love using the doppler too madcat hon :) havent used it this morning though but prob will :dohh:
> 
> How is everyone else this morning :hugs:

oh you do sound diseased hun :hugs:

you know i was really supprised by the MW's doppler, i thought it would be far superior to my £20anglesounds one, but it was awful, crackly, so much interference, i'll stick with mine thanks!:happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning (night time for me)

Glad Bids scan was all ok :thumbup:

Am going to call GP surgery in next couple of days to find out when flu jab clinics are.


----------



## molly85

loopy save yourself the effort call occy healthy and get it at work, i just happened to be there to get mine arm still sore. hahah can really feel my energy returning now would have pounced on oh if i wasnt achy
fab news bids hope dinner went well


----------



## Bids

Morning ladies :D

well yesterday was a sucess scan was great, heard the heartbeat and everything, saw its ickle feet and head, the cord etc we were gobsmacked.... i'll upload a pic later - its not as clear as i'd have liked though!!

the MW Unit is like a 4* hotel (sorry Cat i know your bored of this now lol) it has 3 rooms which all have different moods i.e the yellow room etc they have massive birthing pools, pull out beds for DH, flat screen tv's and huge en suites - i sooooo hope i can have my baby there oh and they put me back 2 days which is bareable haha

meal went down a storm and everyone is over the moon :D

i REALLY dont know about the flu jab??!! But think i'll decline but not sure as no-ones mentioned it to me yet?!! 

congrats peanut!!

glad we're all moving on in the right direction and things seem to be moving quicker for us all now yay xx


----------



## molly85

bis your in trouble i have 2 hospitals to pick from neither sound that nice. might just do the 6 hour thing if i can and be out asap


----------



## Bids

well as nice as it is i dont want to stay in hospital if i dont have too!! its only been open 3 yrs think this is why its so nice as well.... i almost feel guilty for having a place this great - but i need to be low risk to go as there's no doc's etc on site!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> well as nice as it is i dont want to stay in hospital if i dont have too!! its only been open 3 yrs think this is why its so nice as well.... i almost feel guilty for having a place this great - but i need to be low risk to go as there's no doc's etc on site!!

so you should feel guilty!!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Bids

haha thanks Cat and dont worry i do - they should have them built like that everywhere, even on the main ward they only like to have 2 people in a room with 4 beds seems they have their heads screwed on at this place!!


----------



## vbaby3

Bids that place sounds lovely,you should see where I'm having mine!!!Its a horrible hospital with 6 beds in a room and nobody cares about you:cry::cry:
There is a nice mw led delivery unit,but as you say you've to be low risk to get in there.I'd high blood pressure with my 1st pregnancy so i've been told i'll be never be regarded as low risk because of that:cry:
I would've loved to go there,especially after my last labour.They told me I wasn't in labour,shoved me in a bed in a room with women who'd already had their babies,sent dh home and gave me pethidine.It resulted in me feeling off my head and unable to alert anyone or get up,it was only when I started screaming that a nurse came to me,checked me,I was 8cm's(no drugs:cry:)they rang dh and told him to get in asap,
wheeled me into the delivery room,oran born 20 mins later,(only had time for about 3 puffs of gas and air)dh walks in the door about 5 mins later and nearly fainted seeing me there with lo in my arms!!:cry::cry::cry:
All in all,sooo traumatic,did it all all by myself,and feel teary now even thinking of it,so any other option would sound good to me!!
Now i'm feeling sorry for myself!!!

On a lighter note,been xmas shopping yesterday and today,and i've a warm fuzzy feeling,LOVE LOVE LOVE xmas soooo much.Have all the santa stuff,and other presssies too,it just puts me in the best mood ever!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i havent seen the maternity unit i'll be going to yet, but like yours , mine will be one of those big huge impersonal hospitals and im pretty much expecting the same as you had, although im not having DH being sent home!!!!!


----------



## vbaby3

As regards flu jab,like a lot of you I don't really know what to do.Wanted to chat to my gp about it at last appointment 2 wks ago,but there was someone else standing in for her,which threw me,so I didn't ask anything I had planned to ask!!
I won't see her again til 16dec.I kinda thinking I won't get it.I'm not working,so not really around loads of people constantly,and dh works outdoors and usually alone or just with 1 or 2 others.Shay would be my only worry coz he's in playschool and around lots of snotnosed kids!!
I don't know,It was blown outta proportion here last yr,and wasn't as bad as they thought it would be.Here it is up to the individual to go get the jab,and all pregnant women over 12 wks are advised to.Just don't know what to do!!!


----------



## vbaby3

My 1st labour was completely different madcat,it was sooo long that dh had to go home or he would've been awake for 72 hrs too,and no use to me when I needed him!!
The 2nd 1 went so fast,I went from them telling me I was only 1cm to giving birth in about 2 hrs,I couldn't believe it!
My 1st was lovely and relaxed and I got my epidural at 3cm's and it was all hunky dory,except for the end bit!!
I think it just depends how busy they are too.With shay the labour ward was empty so we'd all different midwives coming in for a chat and havin a laugh.With oran the place was manic,so thats prob why I was ignored until the end!
Not looking forward to it,but definately won't be letting dh home this time!


----------



## gilz82

Our maternity unit is reasonably new and pretty nice. I won't see it next week at my scan as that's at a different hospital but i've been to the maternity unit to visit my two friends who've had babies.

You get your own room with en-suite and if you are being kept in your OH can stay.

Ours is just an all in one unit so i can still go there even though i'm high risk.


----------



## vbaby3

:growlmad:oh now i'm really jealous!:growlmad:
This country annoys me so much,you don't get any nice treatment unless you pay for it.I actually went private last time and paid a fortune for my own consultant and thats what happened,bloody joke,didn't see the consultant til my 6 wk check up!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow Bids your unit sounds amazing, great there are places like this popping up.

I am going to be in a hideous hospital but its only a few mins away so suits me for hospital appointments etc. There isnt much to choose between this and all the other icky hospitals around.

I will definately be getting the flu jab, no question. Really dont think it is worth the risk. I have asthma though so am at higher risk of respiratory illness anyway.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I will be giving birth at St James University Hospital Leeds.....any of you Ladies seen the TV programme?

All I can say is I hope my experience is better than when I had Oliver :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

What tv programme was that Madly? thought you were talking about One born every minute there but thought that was southampton somewhere.


----------



## madcatwoman

:cold:brrr im cold, ive just put the heating on, could stand it no longer, Dh would have a cold house but when im cold, i feel miserable until i can stand it no longer.

I have new fave snacks at the moment, cant get enough of original holahoops and jaffacakes!:munch:

i forgot to ask my midwife about the flujab, but Vbaby says, im not working either, im at home nearly all the time so not in contact with people generally, DH works but either on his own or with one, two at the most other lads, i dontknow, i guess if they call me for it i'll go, but probably leave it otherwise.

I also forgot to ask MW about antenatal classes, thats when we get to tour the maternity unit, it doesnt say in my notes when these classes need to be booked and how you book them.


----------



## gilz82

Are you going to go to antenatal classes Madcat?

Are all of you ladies going to do them? I hadn't planned to but now i'm wondering if i maybe should


----------



## madcatwoman

id have to get one of these!

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42843041&mcb=core

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42843041&mcb=core

quite dear though!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Are you going to go to antenatal classes Madcat?
> 
> Are all of you ladies going to do them? I hadn't planned to but now i'm wondering if i maybe should

um, well i wasnt planning to either, but then Dh started to say about them, im more interested in seeing the maternity unit. i wouldnt be upset if i missed out on the classes, although i felt a bit better when i heard that men generally arent allowed to go to ours because many women didnt like to ask personal questions with other peoples men there!


----------



## vbaby3

I did the classes when I was pregnant with Shay.I suppose they are quite informative when you're preg with your 1st and don't really have a clue whats what!So they probably were worthwhile.In ours they went through all the different pain relief and what happens during labour and birth,and breastfeeding and stuff.They even showed us a lovely video of a very graphic birth!!All the men went uuughhh and all the women clenched their legs together and had tears in their eyes!


----------



## madcatwoman

how embarrassing, id prefer to just go thru the real thing than sit there and watch a video with them!.


----------



## PeanutBean

I went to antenatal classes with DH. They were ok. Like vbaby's lots about pain relief and birth plans. Some info on support groups and childcare. No vids! My hospital tour was booked the lunchtime if the Friday I gave birth. Fat lot of use!

I'm not too well. Was ill with other end today then nearly chucked up, then basically passed out on the bed. Good job DH was back from felts doctors. He got to sleep all afternoon though while I've been doing jobs. Now I feel off again and have a stinking headache. DH can take stuff for his. :( This isn't quite the week off I'd planned!


----------



## madcatwoman

ohhhh thats spoilt your week off then!, you sound terrible peanut, sounds like your got both ends doing overtime now!, and fancy passing out too. You really need to lie down and stay there!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm lying down now while DH is playing downstairs with Byron. He's really unwell but my sympathy is waning as he's getting a day off and I've not really bad one yet. He's off tomorrow now and Byron is in nursery so maybe that'll be a more relaxing day. Pretty sure when I had strep throat I still had to walk the dog and things.

I suppose they might come looking for me eventually. I thought I was going to be ill again so scarpered bit it seems to be done. Wouldn't mind some food... Done no woodwork.


----------



## madcatwoman

leave the woodwork, you need to take time out, or learn to take time out and chill, you cant keep going 100MPH esp when youre feeling like this, let the boys look after themselves, get some rest, they should be bringing you a nibble to eat too!. xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Poor Peanutbean we are as bad as each other :( I have had a major headache all day and picked Oliver up in the :rain: from school who then decided to throw the biggest trantrum ever.....he is now in `time out` :growlmad: I feel crap and dont feel like I am getting any better at all :( I feel like :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: Poor Peanutbean we are as bad as each other :( I have had a major headache all day and picked Oliver up in the :rain: from school who then decided to throw the biggest trantrum ever.....he is now in `time out` :growlmad: I feel crap and dont feel like I am getting any better at all :( I feel like :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We did antenatal class with Oliver but they are only generally offered to 1st time parents for obvious reasons so wont be doing them this time :) Was good though and really informative, we got a tour of delivery suite which was good :thumbup: Would recommend them if you can get yourself booked on one and I would recommend you do this asap as they get pretty much filled up and am pretty sure that if you dont want to do the whole course then just a delivery suite tour can be arranged :thumbup: We had people on our tour that didnt do the full course!


----------



## madcatwoman

ok, well next time i see MW i'll ask her about it , but even if i cant, id like to be able to do the tour of the place so i know what to expect, where to go, etc etc.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks madcat and madly. :hugs: to you too and hope you feel better.

I had to crash. DH brought me tea. He's a sweetie. I guess I reached my limit today!


----------



## madcatwoman

....you can only do so much girls, youre only human!

OK, so our name saga continues. As you know if we have a girl we have agreed on a name ...Bethany Grace:thumbup:

the saga continues with boys names, this is where we're up to:

My fave-Bailey = DH not keen
His suggestion- Soya = Me not keen
My Suggestion- Samuel= DH doesnt like it
My suggestion- Oliver=DH doesnt like it.
My suggestion- Jamie =DH doesnt like it
" " - Daniel=" " " "

I would suggest -Joshua -my friend has just named her son that
DH thought of Jack - I think its a little plain

I told him if we have a boy its going to remain nameless, and will be IT or something.

His mother phones up, and i overhear them talking, and the name "Christopher is mentioned = A) i dont like it (its a bit 'every day' name for me) and B) i wish that bloody woman would keep her nose out! LOL


----------



## gilz82

I like all of your names madcat apart from Soya and Christopher. 

Your mil needs to butt out a little bit. It's a grand-baby not another child for her. Although I'm sure she doesn't mean any harm.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I like all of your names madcat apart from Soya and Christopher.
> 
> Your mil needs to butt out a little bit. It's a grand-baby not another child for her. Although I'm sure she doesn't mean any harm.

you said it all!, her reactions so far have been lying less than comfortable with me though.

i think my names are pretty decent lol!


Ive come up with one more - Dylan, - might put it to DH, still not as much as a fave as my others though!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not too sure about Soya either. Like bean?!

Your names are good though. :) Something will come that you both like. We took an age to think of a girl's name last time but now we have that name and need to think of a boy's instead


----------



## gilz82

Oh I like Dylan too Madcat :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no so sorry madcat your MIL is sticking her nose in again :trouble: 

We have Little House recorded from the other night.....I have a feeling after watching it I fear I may not think my MIL is all that bad :dohh:

As for names with Oliver we only ever agreed on a girls name and because my agreement was `no confirmation of sex if no agreed name by 20wk scan` we were sat up until wee hours before scan debating names....we went to bed with Oliver and Jack on our short list amongst other names and went to scan with still no clear boy names however after the scan confirmed we were having a boy and we were waiting for a taxi home it just came to us Oliver-Jack and so our son had a name :wacko: This time around we have agreed (almost!) on a boys name striaght away but it was the girls name we debated over most, almost there though......So this is what we are calling Beanie Baby.....

Team :pink:.....Charlotte or Charlie for short :) although no middle name yet cause the agreement was as long as we christen and register her name as Charlotte I can call her Charlie and DH gets to pick her middle name which he is still deciding! Cringe!

Team :blue: Charlie William-My Choice OR William Charlie-DH`s Choice


----------



## madcatwoman

I like charlotte and charlie sounds great:thumbup:

I will attempt to suggest Dylan next..........lol

I can see MIL and I clashing quite a few times along the way to be honest, i think id be niaeve to think anything else. Im not a push over you see, im very headstrong, stubborn, know my own mind and stand up for myself (not often, but when required) and if i have to say something to her i will, i wont enjoy it, but im no pushover. Unfortunately shes the type who will then run to DH in a flood of tears saying "so and so said this and im soo upset" (heavens sake).
This happened recently, i think i told you both my SIL and I were the same number of weeks pregnant, at her 12 week scan they found :baby: had edwards syndrome, they had to terminante. MIL told family, ex family friends, and friends of friends all about this rather personal&rpivate matter. SIL just wanted to try and move on to normality but started getting cards&flowers from those she didnt even know- upsetting her further.
MIL was told she was wrong to be spreading the news to all and sundry, she phoned up last night with the water works on complaining everyones being so nasty to her because she told everyone!LOL


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I cant believe your MIL or can I cause mine would be exactly the same which is why DH didnt tell her or his family about our m/c.....owt for a bit of gossip :trouble: your poor SIL!


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron didn't get his middle name until the day he was born. DH and I have the sane initials PMB and as our girl middle name begins with M we thought we'd make it a family think but we couldn't think of an M boy's name we liked enough. In the end he hot Coleridge which we would've liked as a first name for a future boy but I was too postnatal to object having not yet slept after my 35 hour ordeal!


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL!, the name Dylan is out also, Dh says "no" as he knows someone called Dylan!.

Oh yes, you better believe it, even DH said she spread the news like News of the world about SIL.
Exactly why i wanted to wait until 13 weeks, i put my foot down about that!.

Nite nite all! x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No posts yesterday. I came home knackered from work and almost immediately went to bed. I've managed to force myself to eat which seems to be the trick to keep me from throwing up. I had a cold, but I'm getting back my sense of smell now, which isn't helping matters :sick: 

Just want to sleep all the time. I have to go into work on Saturday for a planning/staff meeting :cry: I don't want to go, but I have to. Who schedules a staff meeting on a Saturday ffs?


----------



## loopylollipop

morning ladies....

wow what a busy busy night. Spent five hours in A&E assessing two teenagers, then back to hospital and just finished working now- 0800. Yikes. No food, one wee and two cups of strong coffee (so sorry :baby:) to get me through. Soooooooooo tired now.

Madcat - how can you MIL not see that telling all and sundry about something so tragic?? termination is such an emotive issue and if I chose that route I dont know if I would announce it - might pretend had a mc after amnio or something. Some people have such strong feelings about it and I dont know if I could take someone critizing a personal decision that I would already beat myself up over and take to my grave wondering if done the right thing. She sounds either very interfering or very naive!

Our names:-

:blue: Dylan (his) :pink: Poppy (mine) 

We have a very masculine surname and wanted a prettish/girly first name so didnt sound like a brute.

No middle names yet ....any suggestions??


----------



## gilz82

Morning Loopy sound like you had a really hard night :hugs:

We know what the middle name will be if it's a girl, it'll be Bernadette. That was my mums name. As for boy middle names not got a clue at this point.

My bleeding is back again, just when i was starting to feel quite good about being pregnant. I had bleeding last week but it was the day after my scan so it'd just put it down to the radiographer poking about at the bleeding, but there has been no poking or prodding to bring on this batch.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz. Looks like it's your thing but hopefully it'll settle and the longer it goes on and the baby is fine the more confident you can be that it's not causing damage.

:hugs: loopy rough night!

I awoke this morning, having had a bad night, aching like hell. I need a bump wedge cushion now and have started feeling uncomfy on my back. Everything hurts.

Our girl's middle name is May after my godmother who died about 3 years ago. Second middle name choice is Magda after my Aunt who died from a brain tumour about 6 years ago. I'd also like to use Winifred, my Granny.

No boy's first name yet so no middle name either!


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> morning ladies....
> 
> wow what a busy busy night. Spent five hours in A&E assessing two teenagers, then back to hospital and just finished working now- 0800. Yikes. No food, one wee and two cups of strong coffee (so sorry :baby:) to get me through. Soooooooooo tired now.
> 
> Madcat - how can you MIL not see that telling all and sundry about something so tragic?? termination is such an emotive issue and if I chose that route I dont know if I would announce it - might pretend had a mc after amnio or something. Some people have such strong feelings about it and I dont know if I could take someone critizing a personal decision that I would already beat myself up over and take to my grave wondering if done the right thing. She sounds either very interfering or very naive!
> 
> Our names:-
> 
> :blue: Dylan (his) :pink: Poppy (mine)
> 
> We have a very masculine surname and wanted a prettish/girly first name so didnt sound like a brute.
> 
> No middle names yet ....any suggestions??

IN answer to the MIL question, i really honestly say i dont know what she thinks shes playing at, i just dont know, shes knows alot of people(bit of a busy body) so the majority of north wales now know, its gossip!.
SIL didnt have a choice but to terminate either as things were so bad. I knew i had some very good reasons as to why i wanted to wait for our nuchal scan and bloods before telling anyone.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning Loopy sound like you had a really hard night :hugs:
> 
> We know what the middle name will be if it's a girl, it'll be Bernadette. That was my mums name. As for boy middle names not got a clue at this point.
> 
> My bleeding is back again, just when i was starting to feel quite good about being pregnant. I had bleeding last week but it was the day after my scan so it'd just put it down to the radiographer poking about at the bleeding, but there has been no poking or prodding to bring on this batch.

sounds like this bleeding is never quite going to let you settle which is a shame, its going to be something and nothing though:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, Ive reached 16 weeks, :thumbup:, 4 weeks to go until 20 week scan, i thought id be looking really pregnant(or a bit) for the scan, but cant see that much is going to change in 4 weeks. Cant wait to find out what team we're on.:happydance:

Well, I tried the Name Dylan with DH last night, thats a no too, because he knows a Dylan! lol. So i said, at this rate youre fast approaching being stuck with Bailey!.


----------



## gilz82

Peanut & Madcat you guys are both right the bleeding probably is just going to be a thing for me, but i can't make my brain/heart understand that.

Everytime it happens i just panic thinking what if this the time there really is too much etc.

I know i shouldn't worry, but if anyone has suggestions how i stop i'd love to know :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Yes girls rough night but was very interesting and felt like I had time to do a good and thorough job which is rare in this profession. Had to call out my senior to do an assessment but he rang to thank me for 'all my good work', nearly fell off my chair but nice to hear nonetheless.

Aw Gilz, :hugs: for the bleeding. Try hold on to the knowledge that your scans have been ok so far despite your bleeding :flower::flower: My auntie apparently bled heavily for five months and babe was fine. Never given a cause.

Peanut really liking Magda! Really unusual, yet cool. Like May too. Thinking maybe Alyce after my grandma. So hard would love to use some from my moms side but really dont like them...


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz, there is no way you arent going to worry. I suppose just try and rationalize your worry and dont let it become detrimental (?sp soz brain dead) to your or jellybean.

Your :baby: is just making sure you will never take him/her for granted x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks guys that's my moan over for the day now.

Only 6 days til our scans Loopy :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Thanks guys that's my moan over for the day now.
> 
> Only 6 days til our scans Loopy :happydance:

Yippeee at least you dont have to worry too long Gilz :hugs::hugs:

Feeling relatively postitive however I still have those heartstop moments when suddenly think............am I still pregnant?????? Scary but then I pinch myself and say a mental 'chill out'

OH is really excited about scan. Really happy he is looking forward to it :thumbup: Cant wait to see :baby: again :D

better get some sleep otherwise crazy talk will be coming out! :sleep::sleep::sleep:

nite nite x


----------



## gilz82

Nite nite hon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:strange, Sore (.)(.) s came back over night!!:wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,thats crazy,my boobs were throbbing all day yesterday for the 1st time since I was about 9wks preg!

We're not even havin the name conversation til we know the sex,there's no point,Everything I come up with dh says no,and vice versa.We agreed on the boys names eventually,but the name shay didn't even come into it until about 2 wks before he was born,and I always liked oran but dh was again havin none of it,then again nearly when I was due I was out shopping and he txt me and just said he was thinking of the name oran and its really growing on him,so that was it!
Neither of them have middle names,so this baby isn't getting one either!!

Madly,charlie and charlotte are lovely,but thought you were going for aoine or aine??Did yous change your mind??

Peanut and madly,so shit that yous both are feeling so bad.Wish I could spread some of my feeling good vibes:hugs::hugs:

Madcat your mil sounds nuts,thank god my mam and mil aren't that bad,plus they live far enough away!!I cannot bear gossip!!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz sorry your bleeding has started up again.Is it spotting or bleeding?At least you've a scan soon,and after that if you've any worries I'm sure your doc will listen to hb with a doppler.x


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL strange thing is, shes only started going nuts with the SIL baby thing and my baby since both our news came out, she was reletively normal, but the baby thing has put the devil in her, and somehow(i dont know how) i knew it would, i had already distanced myself from her a little as soon as i knew i was expecting and also why i made DH wait before telling her.

as for the name thing, well, for the poor little babies sake, im hoping its a girl so its going to have a name and a decent one at that, if its a boy the poor little begger is going to be nameless for quite some time!

Strange about the boobs isnt it?, like you mine didnt hurt at all for many weeks,months, but i felt it this morning as soon as i put my clothes on, quite sore and did for a short time feel like they were burning, somethings going on lol!

My new jogging pants are feeling a bit snug, i keep moving the band from upper tummy to lower tummy !


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Sounds like a busy shift Loopy....put your feet up now :kiss:

Gilz hon so sorry the bleeding has returned....remember Jelly bean is just fine and Loopys right not long to wait until your scan :wohoo:

So sorry your still feeling pants Peanut :hugs: Me too :( Cant seem to shake this off at all and antibiotics havent kicked in yet!

madcat hon my pj pants are getting tight too and i have noticed in last few days my mat pants are starting to fit better and my belly is on the move :lol: Oliver said to me when I was getting changed after school run yesterday `oooooh mummy your belly is getting bigger` Even DH has noticed a change.....I think I am about to pop :dohh: Cant wait for my `D` belly :rofl:

Vbaby yes we sort of changed our mind :dohh: re baby names.....I wanted Charlotte from the off but DH didnt however he had a change of heart :wohoo: DH is deciding on her middle name though so :shrug: gosh knows what he will come up with :lol:


----------



## Bids

Gilz :hugs: you'll be fine not long to go now til your scan and you loopy and molly isnt it?!!

Peanut and madly i cant believe how rough you have it :nope: i wish for you to feel better soon!!

Nice names madly and madcat - ours is Alexia (lexi for short) for a girl and either James, Jamie, Jay or Jace for a boy (my dad was called james) :flower: cant wait til next scan to find out - MIL doesnt want to know god knows how we'll get round that haha 

Can you believe DH has been dying to tell people for weeks now we can we've told all the family and he never told anyone at work :wacko: 

Here's my scan pic girlies :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, Dh said last weekend that he thought i was starting to show, its not baby sticking out though, it must be because all my organs have moved up.
I do think it would be easier to tell if my middle was a bit slimmer, i might be able to notice A)what was there before and B) what is new there lol!.

But i asked the midwife, she showed me where my uterus is up to (how an earth she can tell i dont know, but she had a squish around), she po inted to a midway point between pubic bone and belly button, the area where the band on my jeans, joggers etc lie, so it is moving up, its just hard to notice(the littler porker i am!)


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Gilz :hugs: you'll be fine not long to go now til your scan and you loopy and molly isnt it?!!
> 
> Peanut and madly i cant believe how rough you have it :nope: i wish for you to feel better soon!!
> 
> Nice names madly and madcat - ours is Alexia (lexi for short) for a girl and either James, Jamie, Jay or Jace for a boy (my dad was called james) :flower: cant wait til next scan to find out - MIL doesnt want to know god knows how we'll get round that haha
> 
> Can you believe DH has been dying to tell people for weeks now we can we've told all the family and he never told anyone at work :wacko:
> 
> Here's my scan pic girlies :thumbup:

BABY BIDS!!!!!!!!!!! lol:happydance:

looks like both hands are up by its head.


----------



## gilz82

Lovely picture Bids it must have been fab to see your little bean!

Madly i do hope you feel better soon chicken, you must be thoroughly scunnered of being ill by now.

Vbaby i'm not full on bleeding, just more a lot of spotting onto a liner sort of thing. Trying to keep super calm about it but if it's still there tomorrow think i might ring the dr just check everything is ok.

On the boobs things, i'm jealous that the pain went away in yours Madcat and Vbaby, although obviously sorry it's come back now. Mine are constantly sore and i honestly think i need to go up another cup size. That'll be me at a d cup from a teeny a/b 8 weeks ago! So bizarre to have giant boobies and still be in my normal size 8 work trousers. A bad gust of wind the wrong way and i could blow right over :rofl:

As for bumps etc, i've nothing yet, apart from the boobie ones. I'm hoping that i'll get something sooner rather than later as i think it'll feel even more real once that happens.


----------



## PeanutBean

Pic looks fab bids! I'll have a proper look when I'm not on my phone as it doesn't open the pics.

My boobs are just so huge, huger than last pregnancy. I reckon at least as big as when my milk came in and maybe as sore! But I'm not leaking. They are veiny and ugly though!

I keep thinking my bump's doing nothing but when I'm lying down it feels firmer higher up and it's grown enough to need a cushion at night.

Loopy May as a middle name is so fashionable at the moment! Annoying for people like me who prefer unusual names but I want to commemorate my Godmother so that's that! My middle name is also May. She was basically a mother to my mum from when she was about 18.


----------



## Bids

Thanks everyone its cute - i wanted a scan of its feet as they were sooo cute when she turned it round, its mad how they do it isnt it!! also the heartbeat was amazing.... i cant wait to see/hear it all again and even better when its bigger too!!! 

Gilz im with you not for 1 second have my boobs stopped hurting and i think I'm going to be in a E Cup and im a size 10-12 lol so not quite blown over like you but still their huge... im not showing either and tbh i dont want to until at least after xmas - im too worried about my back!!!

and gilz with the bleeding if you dont feel happy i'd defo get on the phone doesnt matter even if they say it'll be fine least youve checked!!

more poor back is really starting to hurt again lately but i cant moan apart from back, boobs and tiredness i have it easy compared to some of you!!! going to start yoga with my friend soon too...


----------



## gilz82

Oh Bids i'd love to do some pregnancy yoga but there are no classes locally to me :(

Did you mention your sore back to your midwife? They seem pretty keen to give as much assistance as posibble whether it's support thingies or physio etc.


----------



## Bids

i dont know what to expect from the yoga but im hoping it will help - i'll do aquanatal at a later date too!! could you get a book or video gilz i know its not the same but still might be good

yep (well actually she mentioned it to me from my notes) so they've booked me in with a doc at the main hospital as i think their quite worried too :( but i have to wait to get the app in the post so dont know when but glad their looking after me :D 

even my tail bone hurts and its my 3rd disc sciatica has not been too bad *touches wood*

what date and times your scan gilz :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good that they are looking after you Bids :hugs:

My scans on the 10th so next wednesday but it's not until 3:10pm, wish it was earlier as my OH will be home for it, so if all is well we could have gone shopping after it. Would hate to go shopping before it and jinx it. It's so late though because apparently my high risk consultant only runs afternoon clinics.

Have you got a date for your 20 week scan Bids? Some hospitals you seem to get them at your 12 week scan and other they post them out.


----------



## vbaby3

my boobs haven't really grown,they just feel heavier.With my 1st pregnancy I went from a d cup to an f!!And once i'd had him and lost the baby weight plus some post wedding weight my boobs never shrank back and stayed huge!!
Was very nervous starting my 2nd pregnancy as an f cup,didn't know how thye could grow anymore,and thank god they didn't,and they haven't this time either!
I'm a size 16,so they look ok,but i'm also 5ft 11,so can carry them,but i think clothes shopping would be so much easier if they returned to my lovely d's:cry:

Bids your pic is lovely.
There's loadsa scans comin for next wk,and then mine is the wk after,can't wait!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

my hopital only post the scan dates out 1-2 weeks before hand, its a pain though as DH could do with knowing in advance incase work sends him away somewhere, i phoned the hospital today but they wouldnt book me in, told me the soonest i could try is 2 weeks before and to call them then.


----------



## gilz82

That's rubbish Madcat you need to be able to plan for these things.

I'm hoping they give us a decent amount of notice as they only scan on wednesdays with my consultant. That's probably the worse possible day for my OH as it means he'll need to come home from where ever he's working and then go straight back that night.

I was naively hoping that they might schedule my 20 week scan for the week in between christmas and new year. I'd be 19weeks 3 days and my OH would be off at that time anyway. If they make it the wednesday after that, it would be the day he's supposed to go back to work after christmas and he'll really struggle to get the time off :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Dh said to me, if he cant make the scan date then i'll have to phone up and re-arrange it, but im not really prepaired to do that, its an important scan checking alls ok and imnot prepaired to phone up and have it delayed (because you can bet your bottom dollar it wont be brought forward), i want the piece of mind as soon as i can get it.
They really do think about people who need time off.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i totally agree Madcat i'm pretty resigned to the fact that i might have to go to my 20 week scan alone because of the inflexibility of the appointments system.


----------



## madcatwoman

Dh wont be very happy if he cant go!, is loved all the scans and wants to be there if they tell us what sex it is, but we'll have to see how it works out!.

is it me, or are there alot of celebs announcing theyre pregnant at the mo, Emma Bunton is the latest!


----------



## vbaby3

I might have to go for my scan alone too,dh could probably book the time off but they've already given them a pay cut,cut their hrs and they're not allowed to do overtime anymore!!Normally if he needed a day off he could work up the hrs during the wk,but not anymore.So if he came with me he'd be down a days pay which isn't doable,its our only income and its too close to xmas to be left out of pocket.
It sad for him to miss it,especially if they tell us the sex,but I really don't mind going on my own.I did labour and birth on my own 2nd time round!!Gonna wait see what boss says nxt wk.


----------



## Bids

Surely one sick day wont hurt - this could be a once in a lifetime if your only having one baby, DH would take a days sick if he cant have time off, their not allowed anytime off in december at all have to work xmas and just get the usual bank holidays its ridiculous as theres no work for them to do anyways!!! oh but wait doesnt your dh work away gilz?! and cat i know it would be awkward for you if dh was away too...

stupid that their not more flexible and im not even sure where my 20 week scan is could be MW unit or might be Burton hospital?? apparently they changing things at the mo so its all up in the air?? but mine will come in the post too!!

Gilz its a pain with us being round 20 weeks at xmas time though isnt it as ive got a feeling i'll be 21 weeks or later by the time they get me in?!!


----------



## Bids

doesnt he get sick pay vbaby? 

love the profile pic too :D


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i'm hoping christmas doesn't mess with our scans too much although i doubt mine can be too late as i have to get scans every 6 weeks to check growth.

My OH can't pull a sicky cos if he did he'd still need to stay where ever they are working, he couldn't come home.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks bids,my 2 lil chickens!!
No he doesn't get sick pay,its up the employers descretion and his employer doesn't do sick pay unfortunately!


----------



## Bids

their both gorgeous vbaby and very cute/cheeky looking too :)

well thast crap for you both, i hope it works out so your OH/DH's can be there :(

Has anyone thought or have thoughts on hypnobirthing?? as im hoping to go to MW unit and dont get epidurals offered (not that i want one) im really interested in this although it is fairly expensive it makes giving birth look easy hahaha - check it out on youtube and google etc if youve not heard of it!!!


----------



## gilz82

That's so bizarre Bids we were talking about hypnobirthing at my work today. I personally don't think I'd try it but I'm sure it does work for some women.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I don't think I have the right mindset but after my last experience I am wondering about looking into it a bit this time.


----------



## madcatwoman

:devil:Grrr...
i feel really impatient these days, i just want to get to 20 weeks and have the scan!. A month or so to go and it feels like an age!.

I know when i get to 20 i'll want to get to 30 though, so i'll still not be content.:shrug::grr:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Love the scan pic bids :)

Well I think I may have turned a corner and the antibiotics may have finally kicked in....I certainly feel better this eve than I did this morning :thumbup: Took Oliver shopping for fireworks after school and thought I would `get a few bits` :rofl: well 5 bags later I waddled to the bus stop laden down :wacko: Who knows how I managed (but I did!) esp now SPD has kicked in too! 

As for (.)(.) Ladies mine are still the DD/E they were and I hope they stay like that :thumbup:

madcat I feel the impatience too I want to get to my 20wks scan which is at 20+4wks so 5 weeks away on Tuesday :dohh: I have my GTT before then though at the hospital antenatal clinic which I will be going to on my own because DH is away for 2 nights on his christmas works do :saywhat: YEAH 2 NIGHTS LONG! I will prob be at the hospital for most of the morning....must remember to take a book and mag to keep me company!


----------



## Bids

apparently peanut the people who think they havent got the mindset for it are better candidates

ive watched some clips on youtube and it looks good - i dont normally believe in things like this but i went to a meditiation class a while ago (free at a spa lol) and it was amazing.... 

reviews are great for it mostly but i still need to look into it further, think i'll go down this route to be honest?! i really do think its a mind over matter thing - pain that is!!

Never happy Cat lol but it'll get here before you know it im sure ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Love the scan pic bids :)
> 
> Well I think I may have turned a corner and the antibiotics may have finally kicked in....I certainly feel better this eve than I did this morning :thumbup: Took Oliver shopping for fireworks after school and thought I would `get a few bits` :rofl: well 5 bags later I waddled to the bus stop laden down :wacko: Who knows how I managed (but I did!) esp now SPD has kicked in too!
> 
> As for (.)(.) Ladies mine are still the DD/E they were and I hope they stay like that :thumbup:
> 
> madcat I feel the impatience too I want to get to my 20wks scan which is at 20+4wks so 5 weeks away on Tuesday :dohh: I have my GTT before then though at the hospital antenatal clinic which I will be going to on my own because DH is away for 2 nights on his christmas works do :saywhat: YEAH 2 NIGHTS LONG! I will prob be at the hospital for most of the morning....must remember to take a book and mag to keep me company!

:dohh:whats a GTT ??.

Im just so impatient, i do myself no favours, if it wasnt for the fact that we dont have a nursery yet id be happy to be about 37 weeks and ready to go....":baby:give me my baby!!".

Glad youre feeling a bit brighter though madly!.

Wondering if DH will get fireworks this year, he wanted to being as its first year in our house


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glucose Tolerance Test - GTT hon its to basically see if I have gestational diabetes routinally done at 26wks if you have any of the risk factors but cause of my previous preggo and labour with Oliver my Ob Gynae has decided I am to have it at 16wks as well :dohh: Just my luck!

Basially you fast from eve before your appointment....got to get to antenatal day ward for 8.30am where bloods sugar levels are taken then I get to drink a lovely syrupy lucozade like drink and then have to hang about for 2-3hrs for another blood test :( in this time no food and only water if nessecary. So sitting about for hours on end in an hospital....so not my thing to be doing on my day off!


----------



## gilz82

Hopefuly you'll be able to go for a wander and come back Madly. I had a few radioactive scans before my kidney op where they inject you and then scan you hours later. I was allowed to go where ever as long as I came back at the allocated time. 

I have just bought the comfiest pair of maternity jeans ever!! They are by a company called Seraphine and were slightly expensive £50 but they fit perfectly now and I can shove a cushion in them and they still fit. I'm well impressed :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy totally missed you ticker yesterday. Congrats on the lime :happydance:

How's everyone one this morning. We have our fundraising away day today so not looking forward to it continual meetings from 8 til 5.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Poor Gilz! I always finding fundraising training very unfruitful! Hope you have some fun.

I'm so-so. Feel I slept quite well. Waiting for brek so we'll see how the nausea is today. Supposed to be going to see my new nephew today but can't see it happening because I am a bad, lazy aunt. DH still has a septic throat after 2 days anitibioticd so not sure that I should visit in case I'm carrying anything.

I just noticed my ticker has gone up to mango. It doesn't change weekly so always takes me by surprise! Lol


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh Loopy totally missed you ticker yesterday. Congrats on the lime :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone one this morning. We have our fundraising away day today so not looking forward to it continual meetings from 8 til 5.

Thanks hun was excited about that! Then plum comes later - my plums are always smaller than my limes...dont want to go backwards! Still not as big as Peanuts lovely mango yum yum.

Hope the fundraising meeting goes well :flower:

Poorly Peanut household :cloud9: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

just finished my weeks of nights hurray! Been good actually and only one busy night....cant wait for my weekend..starts today yay xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

Im about to make cornbeef pasties lol(says the girl who cant cook), surely not much can go wrong though (???????)

DH wants me to book a 3D scan for december lol, how freaky is that going to be?, i dont mind though, will be interesting at the least.

My tummy muscles feel like theyre giving up and giving in, it feels like theres quite a bit of pressure pushin them out all the time, oh and one pair of jeans dont fit me.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:brat: I want a scan pic!!!!!! I'm home ill from work today. There's a virus going around the nursery and I think I've picked it up :-( A family friend last night said I looked terrible. I just want to be well! :-( :cry:

Congrats all on scans and names, etc....:kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :kiss:

Gilz I did ask at the hospital if I can go home and go back later (I only live 10mins away!) but the nurse on antenatal day ward said `no` I have to hang around :( I cant even go for a coffee cause am not allowed to drink owt other than water :dohh:

I just hope its a quick two hrs :lol:

So sorry to hear your still unwell Peanut :hugs: and congrats on graduating to a Mango :wohoo:

Great the weekend has started for you Loopy hon....glad your week wasnt TOO busy :kiss:

Ladies I think I have finally turned a corner and thoses antibiotics have kicked in.....I feel better this morning despite waking up with an headache and backache than I have for the last 10 days :dohh: I think its time I purchased a preggo support pillow for sleep time cause my belly is on the verge of popping and am starting to feel the pressure on my lower back :( Rang MW yesterday re physio app but so far havent heard back from her :shrug: might give her another ring :thumbup:

:dance: I graduated to a Navel Orange today Ladies :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

How bizare was just posting the above and my mobile phone rang.....MY MW!!!!

How funny is that was just typing how I havent heard from her and she rings me.....freaky!

Anyway shes sorted my referral form out as the one she originally gave me was for a group session but they dont give you bump supports at a group sess so I need a referral for an individual appointment.....she said she will fax today and I should hear something within the next week or two :) Glad its in the pipeline now :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,

No news here,out all morning doing some shopping,have finally finished santa stuff so glad to have that outta the way!

Peanut so sorry you're still feeling crappy,and ozzies too.
Madly yay for your poppin belly,i'm well and truly showing now and lovin it!!

Madcat,book the 4d scan,I know you said you reckon they're a bit freaky looking but when its your own baby it really is amazing.
I went for 1 with shay coz I was 28 wks preg and still didn't know the sex and it was the only way I could find out,I also thought they were a bit scary looking!But it really was great,you can see them moving and opening and closing their mouth and frowning and everything!Plus it'll confirm the sex for you if you've already found out!
I got 1 with oran,and will get 1 with this baby too,prob after xmas.
It'll be good for us too coz my sons can come and see their new bro/sis too!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby I want a 4d scan for this reason :) so Oliver can see baby as he cant attend nhs scan on 14th Dec....financially though money could be better used however I only ever get cash as christmas presents now so I reckon I can prob just about scrape together the fee :) I think as its our last baby it would be a great experience for us all :thumbup: and if I am asked what I want for xmas I will ask for a donation for my scan fund :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey I reckon at least I will have something to show for my xmas cash this year instead of just flitting it away....and I will have the pics to prove it :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Shitty day. DH and I both feel like hell. No fireworks. Possibly no meal tomorrow if DH is too ill and I can't find anyone to come in his place. Just found my colleague has a new job and another was already looking. Just pisses me off. I looked for so long but there are no jobs for me because I don't live in bloody London. Everyone there gets a new job in 5 mins. Instead I'm stuck here now with my crappy SMP and shit manager. I despair of my career prospects more every day. :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Peanut.....just been given a week's notice with my job because they didn't check my qualifications before they hired me! Sneaking suspicion it's because I'm pregnant.....hmmmm, I may need to phone the SSSC....


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: Peanut.....just been given a week's notice with my job because they didn't check my qualifications before they hired me! Sneaking suspicion it's because I'm pregnant.....hmmmm, I may need to phone the SSSC....

You know the latter reason is the real one!!:dohh:


we just let our fireworks off, you dont get much for £20 these days!!!

Peanut i know what you mean, here in north wales its 10 x worse than manchester!!!,each week theres a page in the paper, or half a page more often than not, and the choices range from cleaners to waiting on, the same every week. Ive never had a decent job, and have always been on min wage, ive always had to take what the area dictates:growlmad:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, they have a letter from the company they use to do contracts and such stating the reason as being a lack of qualification...


----------



## madcatwoman

That reason stinks of "youre pregnant, we cant fire you for this, so we'll fire you because you dont have the quals we 'thought' you had!".




My stomach muscles feel as if theyre being forced out by hook or by crook today, Dh even took a pic of me today and i was shocked when i looked at it and saw my stomach. I guess i forgot where my old budda belly stopped and the pregnant one began.

theres a family meal booked for next weekend, theres a dress code,the only thing that fits me are my jeans, im going to have to find some tidy maternity trousers. Do i go for Over bump or Under?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm going to check it out.....I just feel so wrong about it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie you MUST follow this up. I do not believe for one second that this isn't because of pregnancy. They would be legally obliged to have checked your qualifications prior to offering you employment. Whichever is the reason I believe you have grounds to claim unfair dismissal. Perhaps they think the qualification thing will let them off more lightly in court than discrimination. The onus is not on you but them to check your qualifications. Please say you'll chase this. We all owe it to all pregnant women to show these shady employers their discrimination is not on. :growlmad:

Saw your firework pics madcat, very nice! I am my usual miserable self. Bonfire night has long been cursed for me; my Granny died 12 years ago today. Ever since I've not been able to go to a display on bonfire night. The rare occasion I've been on a weekend has always ended in tears.

The job thing is because my career path is very specialised. There are absolutely no jobs for me outside of cities but almost all in my field are in London with a handful in Bristol and Cardiff. Just so sick of stagnating on shit pay with shit mat terms. :(

We're having a very bad day in our house today.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat I too today suddenly feel very pregnant. My bump is fairly obvious suddenly and carrying it is now noticeable and a bit uncomfy. Felt lots of movement last night. Need some bump support I think.

Mat trousers vary. Over bump that have a big stretchy panel are comfiest but I find the overbuml bit tends to come apart at the seams easily. It needs a full bump cover or it'll roll down. Under bump are no good if you are tender there but they are a more forgiving fit as they don't need to accommodate so much of a change in size. Over bump that are not stretchy but fasten with buttons etc are only really any good when you're giant. The best trousers are ones with an expanding waist.


----------



## madcatwoman

Blimey, bit of a minefield these trousers!. i only need a one off pair for this dinner out too, im comfy jeans girl otherwise,

just need a cheap pair for dinner as they wont except jeans
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190464537972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

these look as if they have a normal waist but elasticated.

by the sounds of it, an under bump style probably wouldnt be for me, as i do get a bit tender there.

Funny isnt it, i feel quite large today, and can litterally feel my muscles there being pushed out today.

Peanut, do your movements you feel sometimes feel like very soft muscle twitches?, (not as noticeable as normal twitches tho?)


----------



## gilz82

Madcat on the trousers thing I've bought two pairs of jeans and one pair of work trousers which actually have an adjustable waist. All of them are under bump jeans as the over bump ones made me feel icky. Suppose you need to try them to find out though. 

Saying that I haven't actually worn any of them yet, just ordered them this week so I've only tried them on.


----------



## PeanutBean

I got black trousers for work from mothercare with an adjustable waist. You don't want elastic unless it's adjustable or it might get really uncomfortable. Mine were £30, obviously a couple of years old now, but they've served me really well.

Yes my movements do feel like little twitches sometimes. It's hard to describe well but I did recognise them right away even when I thought it was too soon. Sometimes they actually tickle which is very odd! I've been getting some towards my left hip now so I think as the baby's growing some toes must be stretching out that way. After the birth the movements of my bowels really felt like a baby, I guess I'd be sensitised to the feeling and with my newly ruined muscles it was more noticeable. Bit this is different. Maybe a bit like when you get a twitchy eye.

Well in desperation I've just washed up, cleaned the kitchen, scrubbed the teapot and sink and all those less regular jobs. Feel horrendous today but trying to help DH in the hope he's well enough tomorrow.

Now our horrid neighbour is having his annual giant bonfire feet which usually goes on til 1am and includes his 6 year old boy's setting off mammoth rockets. I'm normally in bed by now. We're not sure what to do with ourselves.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi....saw this coming a mile off. They actually said something to you first about not being able to keep you on as you were pregnant. Then miraculously they discovered they hadnt checked your qualications.

You are working with children and what employer wouldnt check qualifications of people being employed to work with children?? I expect any professional caring for my child to have had adequate checks - including the qualifications. Then they were all nicey nicey until they sacked you.

Please follow this up. They rely on the fact that you will be so gutted and hormonal and distraught that you will crawl away in shame with your tail between your legs. So they can do it again to the next poor soul. Please stand up and fight :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

I too need clothes. All the waistbands on my clothes are too tight. Off shopping tomorrow. Really didnt want to buy them before scan, feels like will jinx things. But am working all next weekend, and am getting ratty an uncomfortable and cant get through another week.

Was looking at the ones with the expandable waists too....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I will. Everyone has said this seems very fishy. They said they contacted the company they work with for contracts and such and they said it's illegal for them to have me employed under the title nursery nurse. Also, on the phone call stating I had gotten the job, the manager said that they had checked and found they weren't compatable, but they were taking me on anyways. I think it's bad and I feel like shit.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I got black trousers for work from mothercare with an adjustable waist. You don't want elastic unless it's adjustable or it might get really uncomfortable. Mine were £30, obviously a couple of years old now, but they've served me really well.
> 
> Yes my movements do feel like little twitches sometimes. It's hard to describe well but I did recognise them right away even when I thought it was too soon. Sometimes they actually tickle which is very odd! I've been getting some towards my left hip now so I think as the baby's growing some toes must be stretching out that way. After the birth the movements of my bowels really felt like a baby, I guess I'd be sensitised to the feeling and with my newly ruined muscles it was more noticeable. Bit this is different. Maybe a bit like when you get a twitchy eye.
> 
> Well in desperation I've just washed up, cleaned the kitchen, scrubbed the teapot and sink and all those less regular jobs. Feel horrendous today but trying to help DH in the hope he's well enough tomorrow.
> 
> Now our horrid neighbour is having his annual giant bonfire feet which usually goes on til 1am and includes his 6 year old boy's setting off mammoth rockets. I'm normally in bed by now. We're not sure what to do with ourselves.

well this is what ive been feeling on and off, this evening and that, it started weeks ago, a fluttery feeling, or like bubbles, but now it feels similar to a twitchy muscle, but a bit milder than that, ive not said anything to DH yet incase ive been wrong, which is why i thought id ask you how yours felt!.

Morning All

not had a good start today, gagging and retching, and that was before the toothbrush hit my mouth, just had some toast and a hot shower and collecting myself back together again, i did get a cuddle from DH though, i think he was ready to hold back my hair or something. Got a bit of tidying up to do next.

as for the trousers, im going to have to try some on arent i?, i might try asda (i cant remember if ours has a maternity section or not), i do need a pair by next saturday though.

funny how people with babies come out of the woodwork when they know your pregnant, one of DHs mates have told us theyre visiting today, havent seen them in years, they say theyre coming to see the new house lol(we been here since feb), obviously its for us to see their baby, i think they all expect you to have turned into this super maternal person now your pregnant!, truth be known im no more maternal to other peoples kids than i was before, i'll just be happy with my own!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,a twitch like a twitchy eye is exactly how i'd describe my little kicks,so I'd definately say its lo you're feeling!!
As maternity trousers go,i've always gone for below the bump with adjustable waist.They work perfect right from a barely there bump until the very end huge bump!!
I'm sticking mainly to leggings and tunics,jumper dresses this yr,as jumper dresses are just everywhere.Got a load in primark and tesco and bought a size up,but they're stretchy anyway,and so so comfy!

Anyone decided this is their last?and feel a bit sad about it?Madly I think you've said this will be your last.I've always said 3 would be it,but now i'm actually pregnant with no 3 I feel sad to think that this is the last,I'm even havin thoughts of a 4th!!!
Its probably hormones,and I'm sure when I have 3 kids below the age of 4 and a half I'll be definately sure i'm finished!!I dunno,feeling emotional about the whole thing,don't know why I'm even thinking this when I haven't even had my 3rd yet,hormones i'm sure!!

Madly I can't wait for my boys especially shay to come to the 4d scan,he keeps taking my phone and sticking it in front of my belly trying to take pics of it,or he'll pull my top up and try to look into my belly button to see if he can see the baby.
Really looking forward to when he can feel baby kick,he'll just love it!
Hope everyone contributes to your scan fund for xmas!!x


----------



## vbaby3

Getting strange cravings for very very bad things!!
Coffee and cigarettes!!!

I'm just havin 1 coffee a day,and then sticking to decaff but I feel I want to drink it all day!
As for the cigarettes thing,I've been a smoker for 20 yrs unfortunately,and battling on and off with them for the last 5 yrs.Never smoked when pregnant,and never would but never felt the craving for them in pregnancy like I am now.
I just wanna sit outside drinking coffee and smoking fags!
Strange thats what my bodies craving!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes vbaby hon this is def our last baby :thumbup: I read a thread yesterday about gestational diabetes....its put the willys up me summat bad :( I dont think I can do this again :sad1: It does make me feel a little bit sad tbh and am sure I will get broody again when LO is bigger but I hope my sisters have more to ease my broodiness :rofl:

On a positive note.....I have popped.....either that or I swallow a football in my sleep :wacko: Even MIL commented earlier `gosh your showing early this time` and Oliver keeps telling me I`m getting fat, the little monkey!

Olivers funny comment of the day.....We were sat in the car waiting for the windscreen to clear, it was a little frosted over and Oliver asks why were arnt moving. DH says cause he cant see you yet! Oliver says I can see daddy you must be blind do you want me to direct your driving :rofl: It was so so funny, maybe you had to be there to understand our humour but its just an example of how simple LOs minds are he he he!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I was in mothercare today and they have buy one get one half price ontops and bottoms at the moment.

I went to the shops! I got a bump band and a dress for a fiver on sale in topshop and some tights to wear tonight. I got some cards and things I've needed to get for ages and a new wedge cushion. :happydance:

I also got a load of skirting that my dad is going to fit for me tonight, hooray! I'm going to try and sand and woodfill thus afternoon, though times getting on, so I can be varnishing all the bannisters and skirting. Just need a little paint up the side of the stair. Then tomorrow we are going to try and order carpet in the hope we'll be ready to get it fitted before Byron's birthday and house party. It'll make such a difference to our space to get that sorted! Then all we have to do is paint our bedroom ceiling and get a new carpet in there, then kit out our walk in wardrobe. Yay!


----------



## vbaby3

Kids say the best things ever madly,my 2 have me laughing and smiling all day long,life would be so dull without them!
I was browsing bump pics in 2nd tri and saw yours,you certaintly have popped!!Its a lovely bump.I haven't been brave enough to post 1 of mine,but maybe I will one of these days!x


----------



## vbaby3

Oh peanut I have a headache just thinking of all the things you've to do!!
Plus feeling shitty is probably making things a million times worse.It'll be lovely though once its all done!
hope you enjoy your night out.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks vbaby I am massive....the pic just made me realise :dohh: I know Oliver has certainly noticed and DH a tad and esp MIL this morning but looking at the pic OMG Charlie is one HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE MEGA Navel Orange :rofl: I need to fill out a little to be more rounder but by gosh the shape is most def there!

Here is my baby bump ladies :wacko: I had to crop the pic to allow me to attach...it was playing silly beggars when I tried to upload!
 



Attached Files:







095.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby I would never be able to post a pic of a naked me like some of the brave ladies on here.......oh no I certainly dont want to share my bits and bobs.....:dohh: but I dont mind posting a clothed one :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Zowwie! That's a 15 week bump? Wowwie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its a better baby bump than preggo with Oliver too....I popped with him about 21-22wks :dohh: and its kinda all just sat there :rofl: I have lost 10lbs on the scales as well since getting preggo and have lost weight on my thighs .... thinking prob all :sick:ness but since Monday its sort of got a little bit bigger each day....as I say Oliver and DH have been commenting and then this morning! Gotta Laugh even my MIL was shocked he he he!


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks vbaby I am massive....the pic just made me realise :dohh: I know Oliver has certainly noticed and DH a tad and esp MIL this morning but looking at the pic OMG Charlie is one HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE MEGA Navel Orange :rofl: I need to fill out a little to be more rounder but by gosh the shape is most def there!
> 
> Here is my baby bump ladies :wacko: I had to crop the pic to allow me to attach...it was playing silly beggars when I tried to upload!

I think mine is probably about the same size as yours,when I'm sitting its soft and flabby,but when I'm standing it is nice and roundy!I love it!
I'll try take a photo in next few days and post it!:hugs::hugs:

I got a fright with how big I got so early on with oran too,and thought I was gonna end up like an elephant!But it did slow down and by the end I was no bigger than I was with Shay!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've taken a couple of bump pics but on my phone which I've not connected up for a while. Really need to do that! I should take another as I am big now, but not quite as big as madly! Lol. I'll post a montage when they're all on there!

So I have just sanded off paint spills and stupid filler I did when I expected to paint. Refilled holes with wood filler. It'll all need a smoothing sand and then ready to varnish! DH has gone to the park with Byron. Next I need to work on my leg hair and have a bath ready for tonight but first I'm lying down. After the bath I'll do my hair which will mean no more resting my head!

Anyone else got an and tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nothing here and probably nothing for a looooooooooooong time :-( But OH did get me some plain rice from the chinese.....num num num


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby yeah my baby bump is all soft and flabby when sat but well like my pic when stood up :dohh: My love handles have even more or less gone so I know I`m alot rounder and totally shocked I am showing already :) esp seeing my pic now its certainly earlier than with Oliver....although I have been told its like this after your 1st cause everything has already been there before iykwim :lol: Even when am laid down its sort of just stuck there right in the middle like a football :dohh: no flabby bits or nothing! Poor DH I think I am about to take over the bed :rofl:

Have a lovely night Peanut!

Nice when you get your hands on summat you can actually fancy like eating eh ozzieshunni?


----------



## madcatwoman

well, we had the visit from our friends and their baby,DHs mate went to dump the baby on his lap, now i hate it when people assume you want to hold their baby, we're just not like that about other peoples babies, DH said "ah no, its ok, we'll wait for our own".:thumbup:

Then, they started changing their babies nappy on our living room floor, im sorry, but when we have ours and we're visiting people i'll be asking if we can use their bedroom or bathroom!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no madcat hon :( some people are just so insensitive of other peoples feelings however some new parents do walk around with blinkers on so to speak!


----------



## madcatwoman

flippin nora madly, just seen your bump!!!

i have a question about when we pop, its probably going to sound daft.

my tummy has got bigger,although it was large to start with, its larger now, and firmer, but i dont know if you call that popping!, because baby still isnt in tummy yet, midwife says top of my uterus is 3-4inches below my belly button which is where it should be for my dates, so im guessing organs/muscles are making way in my belly and making it bigger. Is this popping? or is it when baby is in tummy you call it popping?:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no madcat hon :( some people are just so insensitive of other peoples feelings however some new parents do walk around with blinkers on so to speak!

these definately had blinkers on, even i was asked if i wanted to hold their baby, and i said "nooo youre ok, i'll wait until next year" and she said "you might as well start now and start learning":growlmad:.
Dont get me wrong, we'll love our own, its just neither of us are maternal towards other peoples:baby:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well generally popping is referred to when you get a bump, its sort of a case of it wasnt there a minute ago but its here now iykwim....well thats what I`m calling it anyway :thumbup: my baby isnt in my tummy yet either more like snuggling somewhere along the same lines as where your baby is madcat but yes I for the last 10days I have noticed more and more my innards rising upwards and I have had the worse sort of backache and pelvis :blush: pains all week so I knew summat was going on....slightly bigger more and more so every day this week until well my pic today! Even Oliver and shock horror DH noticed so I knew things were on the move :lol: I try to sort of suck it in stand/sit rigid iykwim but my body seems to have other plans and wants it all to hang out am sure am making my muscles ache with trying to get it to stay in.....I too also had a tummy but it too has gotten bigger and more rounder....I had a muffin top from having Oliver which is why I still think my bump needs to fill out slightly at the bottom/front but impressively large for 15wks only worry I have is another 10lber eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You dont need to hold someones else baby to get practice in :dohh: it will come natural to you hon when your LO is born....honestly! Anyway no one ever said being a parent is easy and its all trial and error to find out what works best for you :thumbup: I still have lack of confidence now being a parent and Oliver is 5yrs old but I look at him and think `well am not doing a bad job` both me and DH still get it wrong sometimes and Oliver is a very smart child too but we get there in the end....Oliver is a polite child, well mannered and generally well behaved and to be fair we are lucky. We cloth, feed and love him and at the end of the day thats what matters :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

in that case madly, i think its fair to say ive popped too then!, i stick out quite a bit when standing, not so much lying, but it doesnt half feel alot firmer too. Like you i used to hold my stomach in, and i think out of habbit i still try to do it, but you say it makes your muscles ache doing that now until you give in and let it hang out!. i'll try doing a photo soon.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree you have popped in that case then hon :)

Whats everyone doing today? I feel sort of depressed :( am back at work tomorrow.....wondering what am going to go into considering it will be two weeks since I have been in work!

I have been washing the bedding and DH and Oliver have just got back from taking our rabbit to the pet shop for his nails clipping and now they are off to FIL`s for a weekly visit so I am on my own.....thinking of getting a bath!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cleaning and a family friend is coming over to help me write an appeal letter to my work. :grr: I hate this! Why can't people just appreciate someone who is hardworking and helpful!?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your doing the right thing ozzieshunni dont let them get away with this....it is so wrong!

ps make sure you include everything in your letter that has been said to you including the fact that the manager told you they might not be able to keep you on in that case when you revealed that you were preggo... And actually state one of your grounds of appeal is the fact that you believe you have been sacked because you are preggo and also the fact that they took you on knowing just what experience/qualifications you had but then decided later this was not enough but only after you revealed you were preggo.....dont hold back get it all in there! Sorry am sure you know this but I have been here when I was having Oliver and it really upsets me people still try to get away with it :growlmad:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I will Madly! They won't get away with this!


----------



## molly85

Sorry i've been a bit off line so not up to date. 
I'm guessing they fired you Ozzie so sowwy fight it girl. 
Wow madly fabby bump already, i'm bein nuts and sure this little bubs is waundering up my tummy early and pushing my insides about.


----------



## madcatwoman

afternoon all!

we been wondering round a big reclamation/antiques place today. all weird&wonderful things there, saw a nice old rocking chair that we're thinking about for the nursery and bought an old antique chest, very rustic, for our diner part of our kitchen - just waiting for a small sofa to arrive, it will double up as a chest for toys.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> Sorry i've been a bit off line so not up to date.
> I'm guessing they fired you Ozzie so sowwy fight it girl.
> Wow madly fabby bump already, i'm bein nuts and sure this little bubs is waundering up my tummy early and pushing my insides about.

No, they are dismissing me on the grounds that my qualifications are not eligible in Scotland which is kind of a load of shit. They say it's ILLEGAL to employ me as a nursery nurse!


----------



## molly85

um, they a should have checked before employing you and b could offer you a job helping the roomleader until you have qualified over here


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's what I was saying! I said I was willing to do the qualification AND pay for it myself! Wankers :-(


----------



## molly85

eugh some people apply elsewhere you can go college whilst pg even if you can't work not that it should make any difference as millions of mothers work with todlers and are pregnants


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Well generally popping is referred to when you get a bump, its sort of a case of it wasnt there a minute ago but its here now iykwim....well thats what I`m calling it anyway :thumbup: my baby isnt in my tummy yet either more like snuggling somewhere along the same lines as where your baby is madcat but yes I for the last 10days I have noticed more and more my innards rising upwards and I have had the worse sort of backache and pelvis :blush: pains all week so I knew summat was going on....slightly bigger more and more so every day this week until well my pic today! Even Oliver and shock horror DH noticed so I knew things were on the move :lol: I try to sort of suck it in stand/sit rigid iykwim but my body seems to have other plans and wants it all to hang out am sure am making my muscles ache with trying to get it to stay in.....I too also had a tummy but it too has gotten bigger and more rounder....I had a muffin top from having Oliver which is why I still think my bump needs to fill out slightly at the bottom/front but impressively large for 15wks only worry I have is another 10lber eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

well, this must be me popping then!, this is the best pic you'll have from me too, not much into belly pics!, i always had a bit of a pregnant look to me, but i really cant remember looking quite this pregnant, i looked down in the shower yesterday and thought, "Good lord, sure this wasnt always like this!", it feels alot firmer so this must be my muscles and organs giving way at this point, i could suck it in a tiny bit, but its no longer worth the aching i get from doing this!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> eugh some people apply elsewhere you can go college whilst pg even if you can't work not that it should make any difference as millions of mothers work with todlers and are pregnants

Yeah, I have been applying elsewhere. Looking into nanny jobs as well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: madcat as popped :) That is def a baby bump going on hon :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

2 lovely bumps there madcat and madly:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LMAO, totally made me think of, "The Eagle has landed!" :rofl: Congrats!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzieshunni said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> eugh some people apply elsewhere you can go college whilst pg even if you can't work not that it should make any difference as millions of mothers work with todlers and are pregnants
> 
> Yeah, I have been applying elsewhere. Looking into nanny jobs as well.Click to expand...

maybe its a real silly suggestion....I dont know but have you considered home nannying hon? like a childminder?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes, I have considered it, but we just don't have the space. I could take maybe one or two children max.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: madcat as popped :) That is def a baby bump going on hon :thumbup:

thankyou!, well somethings going on, i know that much!!:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yes, I have considered it, but we just don't have the space. I could take maybe one or two children max.

Might be still worth doing though hon....I would give it some serious thought :thumbup: ideal after you have baby too :) you can spend all day with him or her as well as earning a living!

I worked with a girl who trained whilst preggo as she had no intention of returning to work (not that she told them she was training and not coming back though) and by the time she had baby she was up and running, even her husband trained when he lost his job and now works for her :lol: starting off small is the best way to do it!

you have some qualifications where this is concerned and you may have to do one or two other things :shrug: but at least earning summat is better than earning nowt :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Baby Charlie is now smack bang in middle of my tummy about one inch lower than my belly button.....I know hes certainly on the move :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmm, you may have a point Madly....I would have to earn something like £200 a week for it to be worth it though.....


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Baby Charlie is now smack bang in middle of my tummy about one inch lower than my belly button.....I know hes certainly on the move :lol:

charlie is speedy hun!!, be kicking you in the ribs before you know it!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

But even with one of two children you may earn that if its an all day arrangement :) I would def def def look into it plus it would so help any childcare issues you may have once baby arrives....cause you can look after him/her yourself this is why my friend did it....where we worked was the place that tried to sack me for being preggo, it was the pits anyway and returning after having a baby and mat leave was just awful I dont know how I managed to do it tbh :nope: I dont work there anymore thankfully but I think she did an amazing thing ....best of all she got to see her LO grow up and didnt miss a minute of his early days which as working mums we quite often do :( I know I will have to go back to work after mat leave even if it is just three days a week but imagine staying at home :) you would be like a sahm only working whilst yuor there!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Baby Charlie is now smack bang in middle of my tummy about one inch lower than my belly button.....I know hes certainly on the move :lol:
> 
> charlie is speedy hun!!, be kicking you in the ribs before you know it!!Click to expand...

Hon in comparison to Oliver this baby is a live wire :rofl: Oliver was so lazy he he he but Charlie started moving about 10wks and I am feeling him moving regular now too....I feel alsorts going on :blush: and friday night I swear the little monkey did a rugby tackle across my tummy as I got a very rough dig in my right side :dohh: it made me jump :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Question?, im wondering if im a snob (well both of us, inc DH).

If you were visiting a friend (in this case one you havent seen in a long time), youre sat in their living room, drinking coffee etc, and realise your baby needs changing.

would you A) get your changing mat out there and then on the living room floor, nappies wipes etc.

or would you B) ask your host if you could take the baby off to the bathroom or bedroom and change baby there?.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat personally I'd ask if I could change the baby elsewhere but most of my friends would probably say not to bother. If they were in my house they'd probably ask me too but to honest if they asked I'd probably tell them just to stay where they were. 

I've missed loads this weekend, we were away at my aunt and uncles near Aberdeen which was lovely. Loads of good food and walks with dog. Happy happy. 

So want a bump already I'm so impatient!!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, i get you, if theyre good friends. These "friends" in question never visit us, and i havent seen either of them in about 2 years, then they turn up at our house, 20 mins later changing nappies on the living room floor, i nearly said "make yourself at home!" lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, one thing that's a problem is we have two dogs, one is pretty good, he's a young doggie, about 3.....the problem is the other dog who is older and doesn't do well with kids disturbing him :-( Cat is no problem, she just does her own thing.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat hon if it was say my best friend who has a baby or my sister with my niece then they would just change their baby on my living floor and I wouldnt question them but if it was someone I hadnt seen for yrs am not saying I would expect them to ask me if they can change their baby but like I say some new parents have blinkers on! If I was visiting an old friend(s) with little one I would certainly ask if I could change LO wether it be there or upstairs or whatever its just polite to do so and is good manners but then some people dont have them either! I dont think you are a snob because you feel like this at the end of the day its your home and anyone who you invite into it should be polite and curtious to their hosts!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzieshunni said:


> Madly, one thing that's a problem is we have two dogs, one is pretty good, he's a young doggie, about 3.....the problem is the other dog who is older and doesn't do well with kids disturbing him :-( Cat is no problem, she just does her own thing.

Ha I see your prob...tricky where pets are concerned....hard one hon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no back at work at 6.45am in the morning :dohh: 5.30am start for me :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

lol madcat! If it was my immediate family I'd judt do it, anyone else and I would ask where would be a good place to change. Actually as we use real nappies we usually need a bathroom, especially if there is a no.2!

Hello all. Sorry I've not checked in today. It's been a funny day. I felt rotten after my busy day yesterday and late night. We went to Homebase to get more skirting this morning instead of going to look at carpets as all the good looking shops are closed on a Sunday! We're going to email them with our requirements instead. Had lunch then Byron slept and I fitted the rest of the skirting. Hard work sawing and things squatting on the floor with a mitre block! But it's all done now so I need to do some filling of nail holes and gaps, sand it all back, try and clean of the remaining dirt from the works then finally ready to varnish!! Been a bit wrecked as a consequence of the manual labour though. Tried twice to nap. The first time I awoke the second DH left Byron asleep (about a minutes' sleep), the second time I awoke the moment they returned in the back door after the dog walk. Again only about 5 minutes' sleep. Boo.

Back to work tomorrow which makes me pretty :( but I start the day with my MW appointment so that's something.


----------



## molly85

ewww nappies living room floor i'd tell them to shift there and then. you never know where all that mess and wee is gnna go. 
if you were visiting them thats different.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All.

Got the old doppler out this morning,...why not..its raining!. Took me ages to locate HB, its completed moved to a different side lol!. Lots of kunfu kicking going on, then it all stopped!, little bugger went to sleep!!.

Off to asda today and see if they have any trousers for me.


----------



## gilz82

Did you get to hear the heartbeat at your 12 week scan Madcat? I'm still scared off dopplers but I really want to hear the heartbeat :dohh:

Happy trouser shopping hopefully asda will have some goodies :thumbup:


----------



## Bids

I did Gilz :D was amazing its soooo fast they only put it on for about 2 mins just for us to have a quick listen!!

Worst day of my life today its 3 years since my dad died :cry::cry: - i hate working on this day usually book it off but am out of holiday :cry::cry::nope:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Bids honey I know how you feel. Massive :hugs:

I always expect every year to be much better but it never really changes.


----------



## Bids

Thanks Gilz - yeah your totally right, i keep wondering which will be the year that its not so hard but i know thats never going to happen!!!


----------



## molly85

aww bids, hugs. To add to the sad day my dog at parents wasput down today, he had a huge cancer in his tummy and could barley move over the weekend. very upset but am having my hair done later so hopefully will cheer me up


----------



## gilz82

Oh so sorry Molly :hugs:

When is your scan hon? I've got everyones dates messed up in my head.


----------



## madcatwoman

i think it depends on the hospital, at my 12 week nhs scan i only "saw" the HB, i dont think they have the facilities to play it out loud, but i heard it at my private scan at 7 weeks and 13 weeks:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

I was wondering Madcat. I know you are meant to get to hear it at your later mw appointments but I won't see the midwife again because I'm high risk it's all consultant appointments from now on.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! Had my MW appointment this morning. All good. No infections, no anaemia, heard the hb, seemed quite slow to how I remember Byron's. Got a wiggle while MW was listening and lots of jiggling when I got home. Anterior placenta which explains why I'm feeling more at the sides than the front now. Scan on 7th Dec, MW appointment 25th Jan. Ages! Refused the quad test.

Hope you're all ok. I'm back working today. Having a week break on here right now. I'm knackered! Still got the dog to walk too.


----------



## madcatwoman

glad all is well with you peanut!:thumbup:

i finally found some trousers to wear out at dinner this weekend, nothing flash (as i couldnt find much, none of our local stores do maternity wear except for our small branch of mothercare!), got them in a mothercare sale anyway only a tenner, they didnt have much to choose from though. Tried both styles, over bump, and under/slightly on bump, the latter didnt feel as comfy as over bump&didnt appear to have much growing room, so i went for over bump which felt the best. Now i know what i prefer the rest will have to be bought on line when i need them, as our shops have nothing!


----------



## Bids

:hugs: molly :cry: hope your hair cheers you up too

as far as the heartbeat goes i wouldnt have said its the equipment as she just turned the volume up and then muted it again?!! :shrug: so cant understand why you wouldnt get to hear it!! hope you do anyway gilz it was lovely hearing it for the first time :thumbup:

nice Cat least you got something to wear now :flower: i cant imagine wearing anything over the bump as im used to quite low jeans and anything waist height is uncomfy and makes me feel sick (before being pregnant that was lol)...

glad everyone else seems to be having a good day anyway.


----------



## madcatwoman

bids all my jeans are low slung jeans, which is why i still have one pair that still fit me, i dont like normal high waist trousers, but in these last few weeks i havenet been enjoying having things clamped around me low down, and have been hiking them up, there seems to be more room to grown in the over bump pants ive found too.


----------



## Bids

hmmm guess the only way to know is by trying some on - which youve done,im hoping im a good few weeks away from that yet lol i dont like shopping at the best of times nevermind for clothes i dont really want!!! but hey needs must i spose...

really cant wait to get home today soooo tired!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

tell you what i cant stand is clothes shopping with other people!, i need to be on my own, cant stand someone else trailing around with me. I wont be buying anymore for a while, it was just that i dont have any tidy trousers for a restraunt left that fit me, i other wise have a pair of joggers and one pair of jeans that still fit.


----------



## molly85

well hair looks good poor student nearly cried it must be 2 ft long and she had tot do loads of foils. We heard the HB at the arly scan all i wanna see is the 4 limbs and no tail lol.

I can't quite get my head around Prince going I could see yesterday he was so unwell, the vet said he wouldn't have lasted another day but from just be old and slow to deteriate so bad from friday to monday is really hard. atleast i know yesterday he had his favorite food of broccolie and gravy.
Iv got my under bump maternity jeans on as i'm just enjoying the stretchy waist over bumbs look much comfier prob from new look


----------



## molly85

oh scan tomorrow, have to book consultant whilst i'm there formeds review, Matt can make this appointment so I'm plased if a great bit nervy


----------



## Bids

No its a horrible time - i cant even bring myself to think about losing Rubes but its better to have loved and lost and all that!! well i know its early but remember the happy days im sure there were many, i look forward to the day i can do that with my dad without crying and getting so upset i cant see or breathe!!!

my hair is in serious need but as my bro's a hairdresser ad does it for free i leave it as i feel bad taking up his time lol so booked in end of nov ready for xmas :) god cant believe how close it is!!

goodluck for the scan molly not that you need it - im sure there wont be a tail ;)

well at least you have something cat and they werent mega bucks either!!


----------



## molly85

I rember himso well, nearly killing him because he would escape from the garden then wouldn't come back, and always wanted a hug. He'd climb under the duvet when allowed and sleep with his head on the pillow, being a greyhound/dearhound he took up the whole bed


----------



## Bids

awww bless him thats lovely - rubes will sleep on the pillow when she can too its funny pets are so great arent they :)


----------



## molly85

yup molly is doing her best to cheer me up but its still a hole inmy life left. he didn't even live woth me anymore. Bloody prgnancy hormones.


----------



## Bids

i know what you mean though i'll be a bloody wreck when my cat dies (she lives at my mum's) and is now 16 - 17 in may and i love her loads i had her when i was 10!!!


----------



## molly85

ditto, i cuddled him all the way back from reading at 3 months old throwing up, he never left my side after that


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas all! I'm off work today as per my doctor's request. Friday is my last day. There may not be much I can do to fight it. :-( If the contract company says that they can't have me there legally, then they can't :-( I'm just too tired and too upset to even think about how I'm going to manage to last this final week. It sucks. We need the money so badly. At least with this last 3 weeks salary we can pay off some bills so we won't have to worry. OH is applying for housing and council tax benefit and I applied for some temporary holiday work at a card store. :cry: What did I do wrong? I mean, with my ex, we were financially really well off, but I was unhappy. Now, I'm happy in my relationship, but we're financially in the shit. :-( :cry:


----------



## molly85

you'll find away through. Why did the doc want you off work? Seasonal work can sometimes lead to permenant work don't panic.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

She wanted me off because of all the colds and viruses I was picking up. She said it seemed like I picked up one after the other so she wanted them to totally work out of my system and to give my body some time to adjust to the pregnancy. She was really spot on and I think I'm going to go see her from now on. First doctor I've been to since I found out I was pregnant to actually properly examine me (blood pressure, temperature, etc) and feel my tummy.


----------



## molly85

oh cool, my tummys not been touched except for weird work mates.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, she felt about and showed me where I may be getting pains, explained that the cramps are my uterus adjusting and growing. She was very reassuring.


----------



## molly85

lucky begger. my gp ddnt want to see me


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think she saw also that I was just really worried and wanting things to be ok and she did her best to reassure me :) It was a great feeling. Plus she gave me anti-sickness tablets.


----------



## molly85

well now m plain grumpy. my gp looked like i was whining when i went in with my bach


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( GPs should be more understanding! That's one thing I miss about the USA. Doctors were mostly good there. But then again, we did pay for our medical, lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> :-( GPs should be more understanding! That's one thing I miss about the USA. Doctors were mostly good there. But then again, we did pay for our medical, lol!

get what you pay for :dohh:!!


----------



## madcatwoman

think i reached my limitations today, been quite a busy one.

Yesterday my husband chopped down loads of small trees&bushes, bagged up alot of it into the council recycling bags, i had to buy 2 more bags today and bag a bit more up &chop it all into smaller peices, then our neighbours lent us another two bags so i chopped up another two bags full and stuffed it all in, but goodness me...my middle and my tummy muscles and anything else inbetween is really aching now!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Molly, dunno what I've been reading but I totally missed your post about your doggy. :( :cry:

Madcat that's too much hard work! All that bending and labouring will wreck your back. Make sure you do nothing tomorrow!

Ozzie has someone advised you there's no case? I simply don't believe it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Peanut, I have to see the letter. I'll get it tomorrow. I'm just so tired of fighting employers over here. So so tired :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

will be doing very little tomorrow indeed, it was DH who asked me to fill those garden recycling bags, but hes realised today it was a bit too much, and has told me to have a lazy day tomorrow


----------



## PeanutBean

Keep us posted Ozzie. I'm really cross about it all for you. I wish I could say it isn't always like this but employers or more casual staff in lower paid service careers are sadly often less than correct in their behaviour. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks. It's just sad to me because I'm probably more experienced than any of those women! I mean, I've worked with kids in trauma, low income, the worst of the worst and the saddest :-( And my experience means nothing :-(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I'm in love with the idea of doing an Eric Carle themed nursery


----------



## molly85

Eric Carle?
Don't worry, peanut bit tooo self involved at the moment. The crying tierd meout but don't want to sleep so nervy for tomorrow. I still havemy beautiful molly the jack russel who has spent the day onmy lap never leaving me she knows somethings wrong. She was part of my parents pack for over a year. The other 3 dogs are a bit lost with out him.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The Very Hungry Caterpiller, Molly :haha:


----------



## molly85

What the hell did i miss with the very hungary catapillar


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Molly so sorry, the loss of a pet is terrible. Dread losing Alf.

Now its winter and I start trying to dry clothes on radiator, hes back to his old tricks. He waits til the radiator gets really hot, pulls something off the radiator, lays on it til it goes cold, pulls off another one and on it goes til nothing left on them. OH got pissed with all his clothes getting covered (fair point) so he has taken to pegging his clothes on so he cant get them off!

Bids, so sorry hun :cry:, cant even begin to imagine what you are going through :hugs:

Cat, glad you have some trousers. Tried loads on but just didnt like any except a lovely pair of under bump jeans soooo comfy. Need work clothes though grrrr....gonna have to try online.

So tired over weekend. Cant sleep no matter how tired. My sciatica is crippling me. Couldnt stop crying the other day. OH soooo sympathetic (not). 'Well you wanted a baby you know how worried I was about this'...:growlmad:


----------



## loopylollipop

Hey Gilz - not long now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

hey loopy not see u in a while. Have you decided when to start mat leave yet?


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Loopy! Sorry about your sciatica. Mine was almost absent last week while I did very little but this evening I'm already struggling after a day at work, albeit at home, with walking the dog, fetching Byron and MW appointment, plujs sitting at the computer. :growlmad:

Does anyone else's pelvis hurt yet? Past few days it's really starting to smart. Right round the front, like if I spread my legs climbing off the bed or whatever. And my hip is starting to do its going numb thing when I lie down. Bah.


----------



## molly85

lol just a stupid arthritic hip not help by this and my back


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I honestly feel so sick and it's not morning sickness. It's nerves. I feel like asking for all the wages I'm due and leaving when they issue me that letter :-(


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> Hey Gilz - not long now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know Loopy it's felt like such a long time coming for me, so it must be even worse for you!!

What time is your scan? On the work trousers front i got quite a nice pair from next which are under bump and adjustable waist so i'm hoping that they'll last me a good while if not all the way through pregnancy.

Men are so lovely, why wouldn't saying i told you so make you feel soooo much better :saywhat:

Molly what time is your scan today? Good luck hon i'm sure everything will be fine and hopefully you'll get your dates changed back to being what you want them to be.


----------



## loopylollipop

Good luck for today Molly!:flower:

Thinking of starting Mat Leave at 34 weeks....x


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow 34 weeks i'm soo jealous. I'll be hanging on til as late as i can so maybe 38 weeks hopefully as i can only afford to take 6 months mat leave so want to keep as much as i can for after the jellybean is born.


----------



## Bids

Thanks loopy :) still puffy eyed today and feel like crap but at least that days over for another year - just 20th Nov to get through now (day of his funeral). part from this crap ive been feeling pretty good just extreme tiredness!!

Gilz im the same hoping to work til 38 weeks and im really going to try and stretch it to 9 months even if it means taking a mortgage break?! 34 would be nice in fact im ready to finish now haha 

goodluck molly :D


----------



## gilz82

I'd love to stretch it to 9 months too Bids but that would mean that i'd need to ask my OH to pay some of my share of the house bills for those extra three months and i'd be really uncomfortable doing that :blush:

Maybe we'll win the lotto between now and the jellybean and it won't matter :haha:


----------



## Bids

hey be cheeky gilz and do it lol your having his baby now :) and also you only live once!! im sure he'd be more than happy to help for 3 months?!! 

haha yeah if i win the lotto i'll send you enough to have another 6 months off - only if i win big though ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey Ladies :wave:

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday....I returned to work after my sick leave and it was a nightmare shift....I came striaght come, dropped my clothes in a heap, showered and crawled into bed :( until DH and Oliver got home about 5pm.

:hugs: Cant imagine how you are feeling Bids hon :cry:....sending you oodles of virtual :hugs:

GL for your scan Molly and I am so sorry about your doggy :hugs:

madcat hon I have a smart pair of mat trousers over the bump sort, really comfy from Next.....Ladies they do a great maternity range :) however they do make me look as big as a house :rofl: a bit worried about exposing my `D` bump at work just yet :( so I wore my Mat Jeans yesterday (explanable panels) which give me more of a `B` bump,illegal really as I shouldnt really be wearing them in the kitchen BUT I DARE MY BOSS TO MESS WITH ME AFTER YESTERDAYS FIASCO! :trouble:

Peanut hon glad you had a good MW app...I too wont see mine again until 18th Jan :dohh: seems ages away! :wohoo: for your scan 4 weeks today :) I am having pelvis pains too hon like when I part my legs :blush: sounds rude but like climbing in and out of car or climbing steps, feels like my VJ is been torn in two :( Think SPD might be settling in :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Bids if i win the jackpot i'll share too :happydance:

I really should just stop being so independant and embarassed and talk to my OH about money. I've absolutely no doubts that he'd be happy to give me the money, it's just me being stubborn.

Madly hon what a nightmare return to work, hopefully today will be a better day :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I wasnt around yesterday....I returned to work after my sick leave and it was a nightmare shift....I came striaght come, dropped my clothes in a heap, showered and crawled into bed :( until DH and Oliver got home about 5pm.
> 
> :hugs: Cant imagine how you are feeling Bids hon :cry:....sending you oodles of virtual :hugs:
> 
> GL for your scan Molly and I am so sorry about your doggy :hugs:
> 
> madcat hon I have a smart pair of mat trousers over the bump sort, really comfy from Next.....Ladies they do a great maternity range :) however they do make me look as big as a house :rofl: a bit worried about exposing my `D` bump at work just yet :( so I wore my Mat Jeans yesterday (explanable panels) which give me more of a `B` bump,illegal really as I shouldnt really be wearing them in the kitchen BUT I DARE MY BOSS TO MESS WITH ME AFTER YESTERDAYS FIASCO! :trouble:
> 
> Peanut hon glad you had a good MW app...I too wont see mine again until 18th Jan :dohh: seems ages away! :wohoo: for your scan 4 weeks today :) I am having pelvis pains too hon like when I part my legs :blush: sounds rude but like climbing in and out of car or climbing steps, feels like my VJ is been torn in two :( Think SPD might be settling in :wacko:

ha yes, the over bump trousers do make you look quite well endowned in bumpage, i did notice, i didnt know which pair to buy really, the over the bump pair felt the comfiest!


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck with your scan molly.x
Is there more scans this wk?gilz and loopy?

Great bump madcat,i'll have to post one of mine up soon,and glad you found some comfy trousers!

:hugs::hugs:to molly and bids.horrible day yesterday,hope you're both feeling a bit better today.x


----------



## madcatwoman

How annoying, every time (which hasnt been often lately) i feel the little twitches down low in me, im just not expecting them, i want to see if i can feel them with my hand, by the time ive managed to put my hand on the spot where i feel them, they stop!


----------



## loopylollipop

I have gone for 34 weeks as I am pretty sure I will be crippled by then with my back. Bad enough now! Am taking 12 months, so figured if I go two months early can rest if in pain and still have 10 months left. Ideally would work as long as possible but am trying to be realistic. May have to go back at 9months, will have to see how fits in with my rotation.

Gilz - it has been a long time coming although as I have had no problems ie bleeding have been much more relaxed and it hasnt seemed as long as the 3ww I had between 5 and 8 weeks. Am excited but also scared, still cant quite believe it and dont feel very pregnant! Been getting some stretchy pains though so am taking it as a good sign. 

Btw - scan at 18:20 late as a private one. When is yours?

Bids - glad you have got through the day :kiss: 

Peanut - not had any pelvis probs as yet, well loads of pain when lay on my left side but thats all part of my back problem I think. Apparently SPD is more common in those with back problems :growlmad:

Ozzi - sorry you are having such a bad time sending lots of :hugs::hugs: 

Any news from Molly?


----------



## Bids

Yes gilz you should stop it and ask him - its about whats best you bambino now and you spending more time with him/her is more important, do it lol

Thanx madly and vbaby3 feelin a little better today but still puffy eyed....

wonder how molly's got on?!!

Typical cat but dont worry im sure you'll catch them soon :) will be weird when you can see them just by looking....


----------



## Bids

yeah loopy my back will determine how long i can last for - forgot about that :( but im trying to be positive at the moment, for all the good it'll do me lol 

ive been in more pain than usual but *touches wood* still bareable....


----------



## loopylollipop

Its difficult to predict. My MW looked worried when she saw me trying to get off the couch after bloods...

Not really sure whether mine is :baby: or my crappy mattress. We are waiting for a new one to arrive so all my hopes are pinned on that. Realistically its prob a bit of both.

Hope all is well with Molly, when was her scan?


----------



## Bids

well i never know with mine either as i struggle day in day out and it varies everyday - hope the new matteress works though, we need a new bigger bed i need more room DH is a hogger!! 

hmm i dont know a time might have a look back through to see if she said?!!


----------



## vbaby3

my 16+3 bump!complete with lovely mr men jammies!


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup:thats serious bumpage there vbaby!!!. love the MR Men PJs


----------



## madcatwoman

my bump feels like its a bit of a fraud at the moment, i want baby to be in it, rather than know all my muscles and organs have given way!


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bump vbaby :thumbup: Madcat a bump is a bump. Just directly baby will be in there too squishing everything and you'll wish it was back where it is now :haha:

My scan is at 15:10 tomorrow and then my letter says to expect up to 2 hours for the consultant and blood tests etc. 

Don't think Molly posted when her scan was today when I asked her. Surely it'll have been by now. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## madcatwoman

your right, i'll prob be moaning in a few months how huge, heavy and tired i am!.

i have a serious thing for salt these days, Dh has noticed it. I love hola hoops (plain salty types), ritz crackers, and have started putting salt on chips now too, i hardly ever used to have any salt before.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm sure one of the old wives tales is about sweet vs salty cravings Madcat. I can't remember which is supposed to be girl or boy though.


----------



## madcatwoman

im known for my love of chocolate, and although i still enjoy it, id much prefer a pack of salty crisps!


----------



## molly85

I'm HERE!!!!!! all is good got to transfer pics to this computer so they will take a few minutes. I got a day back lol so 12+6 lol.
Been to IKEA got our cot and matress and a changer so ready to go there. 

Baby was head down so a right little bugger to get the nuchal sack on but out odds are over 1:29k so rather good. Sonographer thought we might be to far along. 

BRB to get these pics


----------



## gilz82

Well I googled it Madcat and apparently salty cravings is a boy. And of course cos it was on the Internet it must be true :rofl:

Yay Molly that's great news.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :kiss:

vbaby loving the baby bump :) and the Mr Men Jammies :lol:

So glad your scan went well Molly :hugs: cant wait to see the pic :)

Loopy and Bids I am hoping to work to 38wks ish but like you guys depends on the olde back...DH offered to by me a walking stick last night to help me get up off the couch :( I was a little upset and told him not to joke as it may well come to that. I am trying to keep as mobile as possible and walked the 20-30min walk to Oliver schools today, I truly feel like my VJ is been torn apart though :sad1: Have you ladies asked for a physio referral yet they do give you good back and pelvis supports so I def recommend you do this :thumbup:

I had my gorgeous niece for a few hours this eve and the little bundle has only gone and gotten herself a place in the final of that Leeds baby comp I told you all about :) She has fought off about 300+ other babies and is in the last 20 of her age category fighting to be the outright winner :) I am such a proud auntie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon I am right with you on the salty thingy :) I love poppadoms, ready salted pom bears and prawn crackers right now....I can take or leave chocolate and am mainly only eating it cause its not restricted cause am currently not dieting :lol: I have def been eating more savory than sweet things alately...the only really sweet thing been tangerines and drinking orange juice :dohh: I think I am Team :blue: anyway so would just prove me right if this is the case :)


----------



## madcatwoman

i think im on team blue too, be interesting to see if this is what the salt is all about!!, i really enjoyed salted popcorn at the cinema last weekend!, DH said it was too salty!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Home from work. I read the letter. There is honestly nothing I can do. It's a SSSC thing (Scottish Social Services whatever). They are honestly very crushed to see me go as is all the staff. I'm not going to be suspicious of it. They said they tried to find any possible way to keep me. While I'm totally gutted and crushed, maybe it was just a sign that it wasn't meant to be :flower: Thanks for all the support through this and now, onward and upward!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry Ozzieshunni :hugs: you sound in positive spirits....you are right though onwards and upwards.....positive thinking :thumbup:

madcat hon......mmmmmm popcorn could have some right now :lol:


----------



## molly85

Aww ozzies, glad is ended on a positive note.

Here we go girls there are 7 in total on my journal

Think this one is my fav
 



Attached Files:







img055[1].jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## loopylollipop

Awww I have got the salty thing going on too...but no more boys please!! Hope OWT arent true !

Lovely scan pics Molly, soooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Thank you!!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Aww ozzies, glad is ended on a positive note.
> 
> Here we go girls there are 7 in total on my journal
> 
> Think this one is my fav

hey you have some superb pictures there!!, lovely and clear:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

my 15 year old bil was impressed by them. had to pay but thought 7 was good


----------



## PeanutBean

Excellent pic Molly! So glad all is well.

You know I do wonder if I didn't actually have spd before. I was in so much pain. Will maybe speak with the physio about pelvic pain too when I see her about muscles. Hope I've not long to wait! Need to ring mw as I forgot to ask about it.

Well I've had a pretty good day. I'm not going to sound like me! Left the house at 9am, a small miracle, to drive to Newcastle. Had a lovely tasty lunch bought for me by some tv people I had a meeting with. Really fun meeting, they're hosting one of my networking events in December, gonna be loads of fun. Then I had a planning meeting for said network, always loads of fun. Got home about 7.45pm, end of byron's bath, did his stories and stayed til he fell asleep. Had a tasty tea without any nausea really and watched the last This is England. In bed now, feel little off but not a lot nauseous. Given the exertions of the day this might be my least sick day yet. Praying it's a sign of things to come!

Tomorrow morning I hope to go to my first aquanatal session. Got a touch of earache though, hoping I didn't catch it from DH.

Hope you're all ok and that our myriad complaints ease off a bit! The inside of my pelvis is just so painful at the moment. Sciatica's not great after all that driving and rushing about town. Getting some good movements now and realised to first whallop from Byron was 18 weeks so I expect things to get much stronger over the next week or so.

Night all! I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Ahhh peanut your nearly 17 weeks! I'm officially 13 today must tweek my ticker


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:yay peanut, we're 17 weeks tomorrow, im 20 weeks on thursday 2nd dec, really hope they send for me for my scan about then, that would leave me with 3 weeks to wait!


----------



## vbaby3

Great scan pics molly,so delighted everythings ok!x

Good luck today gilz.x
Is yours today too loopy?

Mine is in 6 days I can't wait.Though was talking to one of the other mammies up at playschool who's havin her baby same place as me.She had a scan at 19 wks and wanted to know the sex and they told her it was too early!!Total bull,so I reckon They just dont' tell,and make an excuse not to.So i'm not getting my hopes up about finding out nxt wk,Resigned to the fact I'll just have to wait til after xmas!!

As far as cravings go,I was a complete chocoholic with both boys,and not really salty/savoury so thats definately not true!Used to have 2 moros after lunch everyday when I was preg with oran!!!!
I'm knida a bit of both with this one,still lovin my choc when the mood takes me,but find myself wanting crisps more,when crisps was always something I could take or leave!

Madly I reckon you're team pink coz you're soooo sick adn you weren't that sick with oliver.Madcat I just have a feeeling you're team pink too!Its gonna be so excititng when we all start to find out!
Was just thinking there all of us who post on this thread who already have children have all boys!!!
By the laws of probability there surely have to be a few girls this time!!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Vbaby I'm excites about the scan and terrified too. 

Loopy's scan is today to but not til after 6. 

I've not had any cravings as yet other than for roast potatoes which I'm ignoring cos they take so long to make.


----------



## loopylollipop

Oooh had roast potatoes for lunch...yum yum. Its great Gilz that your craving takes too long to make. Had to make popcorn last night after reading Madcats post! I am really just craving....well food. Of most sorts. However anything with cream or really sweet makes me feel sick.

Gilz - scan soon yay. Not long now. Cant wait to get today over. Have trouble concentrating on anything else.

Wow Peanut good news. Am hoping you get more respite than just one day :flower:

Vbaby - what a lovely bump!! And boy those jammies look comfy. Just bought some in Mamas and Papas at the weekend they are sooo cosy. Got a big bump bit that I dont fill yet so have a big rolled up wedge around my waist but is nice to be in something roomy.


----------



## gilz82

I know what you mean about extra space Loopy. I'm wearing my mat jeans today cos they are presentable. The only other pairs of normal jeans I still fit are loose boy style jeans which are great for walking the dog but maybe not the hospital. 

My OH looked at my mat jeans earlier and asked if at some point I think I might actually fill them :rofl: I was like, well yeah that's the plan.


----------



## madcatwoman

I would just like to make an announcement.



> Im bloody freezing today!.

thats all i have to say today. Hope we're all behaving oursleves.

PS- what is my next ticker fruit after the Avocado, anyone know?


----------



## vbaby3

I just got loads of new jammies in primark!I'm usually a size 16,size 18 on top for my huge boobies!!!!so I bought size 22-24 and they're sooo comfy,and plenty of room to grow in,plus they were only 10euro!!

Yes madcat it is freezin!!Bought my boys hats and scarfs and gloves yesterday,and just in the nick of time!
Next fruit/veg is an onion i think!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: vbaby, in Byron's generation in our family there are 10 boys and 2 girls. If anyone deserves a girl I think it's me!!

I went to aquanatal this morning. It was so familiar from last pregnancy, I felt right at home. It was odd too though as I knew no-one and everyone was about 36+ weeks! Who will I swim with when they have all popped?! It'll be a shame if there aren't any other long term people soon to make friends with. It was so lovely to swim though. our aquanatal class is really good. A proper workout without being too much or too little, whatever stage of pregnancy. I was coerced into terrifying everyone with my birth story! lol But new mums will ask old mums about their experiences! I'd much rather be able to say I had a magical home water birth to candlelight and Debussy, pain free from hypnobirthing, and entirely natural! :rofl:

Had to do some tricky negotiating with one of my volunteer groups this morning. Basically the committee want me to organize a coup against the existing Chair who is useless! Going to try and do my course assessment this afternoon so it's out of the way.

Is till feel nauseous, had a tricky morning, but came home and ate lunch well. Swimming always helped because it makes me so hungry. Not feeling too bad. I think I finally have a bit more energy in general too which is helpful. I'm going to try and get into the office tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh, the onion, Mmm, not very big yet then is it, think i'll wait for the next exciting fruit then!.

You sound very busy peanut, i dont think our pool does any aqua classes, i havent seen any, will have to take a better look though, never done anything like that. Its a shame we dont all love a bit closer then we would have someone to do these classes with!


----------



## vbaby3

Yes peanut,you definately deserve a girl.Especially with all the sickness you've put up with!!Hope you get your lil princess!x


----------



## vbaby3

An onion does sound pretty small doesn't it!!
I saw someone elses ticker earlier and they were a cantaloupe,I think it was at about 20wks,so a few more wks and our babes will start gettin huge!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i thought it may have been bigger than an onion lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Well I think them comparisons are a bit silly,coz you can get tiny onions and huge onions,so I reckon our babies are the size of a big onion!
Might look up what they are in inches!!!


----------



## vbaby3

At 17wks baby is 5-5.5 inches crown to rump,or 9 inches crown to toe stretched out!That sounds better doesn't it!
Our uteruses are 1 inch below bellybutton and the size of a cantaloupe!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, i like to think its a big onion too,in this case size matters!.
I quite look forward to my tickers changing each week lol!.

well ive just had a spurt of energy this PM, after hardly any this morning and more gagging&retching. Done 2 loads of washing, cleaned the WC, the bathroom and ensuite, paired up all the socks, filled the woodbasket and had a drink of coke!. thats good going for me!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> At 17wks baby is 5-5.5 inches crown to rump,or 9 inches crown to toe stretched out!That sounds better doesn't it!
> Our uteruses are 1 inch below bellybutton and the size of a cantaloupe!

i take it they ment a big onion. well if my baby really is about 9 inch from crown to toe thats quite a decent size for 17 weeks,


----------



## vbaby3

I think they normally measure crown to rump for now coz they're all curled up,so i'd go by the 5-5.5 crown to rump measurement.still thats a pretty huge onion!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I think they normally measure crown to rump for now coz they're all curled up,so i'd go by the 5-5.5 crown to rump measurement.still thats a pretty huge onion!

none of my onions have been that big, wonder where they get theirs from!


----------



## vbaby3

:haha::haha::haha:
like them big huge 1's you get for making stew!!


----------



## molly85

lol size matters in everything lol.

Hey girls how come I havebusted out of all my trousers and only have 1 pair of MAT jeans Wahhhhhhhh. Bring on payday. 2 and a bit weeks away WAH!

Matt has assembled our cot and changing unit and thenursery is almost ready needs a few tinkers with but could have bubs home next week


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly, it's time to bridge the gap with a bobble round the buttonhole and over the button!

Definitely a big onion! Or rather a long thing one. :rofl: I can feel twiddles on both sides of my uterus now so I think this LO likes stretching right out and it's definitely further than the length of an onion!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well today I played go between cause my fellow supervisor and our manager cause they had words whilst I was off last week and arent on very good talking terms :rofl: Made for an amusing day but I didnt mind cause our manager doesnt like the new descisive me and so I just love dealing with him LMAO I am been so naughty right now but he has pushed me too far and now I am paying him back :lol:

vbaby hon I never realised...yes we all have boys :lol: so some girls would be great however I must confess I would be happy to pass over Team :pink: for one of you ladies if I can be on Team :blue: again :dohh: I am beginning to really really really really want another :blue: I will of course be happy to make Team :pink: and will welcome my baby with open arms, I am so happy just to be a mummy again however I just cant resist wanting a ickle :blue:


----------



## gilz82

I'm back guys happy and raging all at the same time. 

Jellybean was perfect rolling around and waving. Got put forward three days so I'm now 12w6d. Got the nuchal scan done and the measurement was good only 1.1mm so now just need to wait for the results of my bloods. 

Now for the raging part. Was supposed to be meeting my consultant as I'm high risk. Get there have my scan then see a midwife. Asked where the consultant was, was then told she doesn't come to this clinic. Then explain all my problems kidney etc etc to be told oh yes you need to see a consultant you'll have to come back tomorrow!!

They already knew all of my problems and I was phoned by the consultants secretary who told me I had a consultant appointment not a midwife one. 

My work will now be angry at me and my OH can't even come with me tomorrow as he has to go back down south.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon I am finding I am feeling movements on both sides too at the same time :dohh: but my doppler is locating Charlie smack bang in middle one inch below my belly button which is also :wacko: cause am not even 16wks yet never mind 17wks and going by the measurements vbaby posted for 17wks our uterus is one inch below belly button when mines already there :loopy: I wonder if I am more like mid 16-17wks and I didnt loose as many as 13days after all :shrug:

I had a vivid dream last night the same as I have had a few times now....well its almost a nightmare :sad1: I woke up hot and clammy and moved position in bed onto my side....Charlie was kicking away good and proper but the minute I went to feel him, he stopped :lol: the little monkey!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Omg Gilz hon how have they managed to make such a huge mistake :growlmad: idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

I honestly have no idea but it was just ridiculous. Midwife was a total bitch and really patronising until she actually realised I knew what I was talking about and then she back pedalled rapidly. 

Today should have been a happy day instead I'm just mad now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its great Jellybean is doing well hon :hugs: but something like this certainly does take the happiness/joy away :(

I also hate the back pedalling trick :growlmad: Some people think they can just baffle you with crap :trouble:

AND they take if for granted that because you are allowed time off work by law for maternity appointments you can just be there :growlmad: certainly doesnt mean you can drop everything at work at such short notice though!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah she actually looked shocked when I said that coming back tomorrow would be problematic. Such is life I will go tomorrow and explain to the consultant my hormonal pregnant lady pissed off attitude.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Peanut hon I am finding I am feeling movements on both sides too at the same time :dohh: but my doppler is locating Charlie smack bang in middle one inch below my belly button which is also :wacko: cause am not even 16wks yet never mind 17wks and going by the measurements vbaby posted for 17wks our uterus is one inch below belly button when mines already there :loopy: I wonder if I am more like mid 16-17wks and I didnt loose as many as 13days after all :shrug:
> 
> I had a vivid dream last night the same as I have had a few times now....well its almost a nightmare :sad1: I woke up hot and clammy and moved position in bed onto my side....Charlie was kicking away good and proper but the minute I went to feel him, he stopped :lol: the little monkey!

i havent been feeling so much lately, but i did use the doppler today, must have had great timing, because right under where i was holding the doppler i felt a ripple under it!, and heard the movement at the same time.
My uterus definately isnt 1inch below my belly button though, more like 2.5 or 3 inches, any further up and its tummy rumble bubbles i hear, not baby!,the major movements are all heard very low down indeed, wonder what my 20 week scan will tell me? hope they dont put me back!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I would make sure you tell your consultant how upset it has made you when you see him/her tomorrow :growlmad:

Madcat hon I feel Charlie moving right now as I type this def not bowels waaaaaaaaaaaaay too low and reminds me of when Oliver was moving around :) I dont think they will put you back....I have known them to but you back and then add days later but never give you a date and deduct a huge chunk and you have had a few scans so I would say your dates are right!

DH just made me fish fingers and tom sauce sandwiches for tea....gotta love him :cloud9:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly sometimes the simple things are best. Canny beat a fish finger sandwich!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bananas and cereal (Shreddies) is all I can even stomach right now. I was thinking how tasty a Big Mac would be on my bus ride home (passed two McDs), but I thought to myself that I'll just be sick if I get it. *sigh* come back ability to eat food. Please?


----------



## molly85

lol ozzie, fab isn't it i'd have risked the big mac.

Ahhhhh Gilz, I haven't met mine yet. 2 weeks time i have an appointment bet they have no clue why i'm there either.

Am sure that ABBY isn't kicking more stretching out sloly then it suddenly hurts like they got a sore bit


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies...

Gilz so glad all is well with :baby:, great news :flower::kiss:

Well had all my screening, my risk of Downs and Edwards is 1:50,000. Not bad for an old chick. Sooo happy. Little hand was by its ear, and it had a big ole stretch. So cute. Am finally going to be able to chill and enjoy being pregnant.

Sorry about the mix up! Doesnt surprise me though...worked in NHS too long for that.

Am knackered and have a banging headache, so will upload photos later.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad beans are all well gilz and loopy. Sorry for your strife gilz!

I've spent all night trying to fix my bloody laptop courtesy of windows being a bag of shite. Couldn't use microsoft support as it requires and id that you can only get from the control panel in normal mode which was broken! Would've cost £46 without the code! In the end I rang my brother who helped me to a system repair which puts it back to factory settings so I've spend hours reinstalling everything in the world. I so so so hate microsoft. It's a good job we only a couple of web cam pics and vids as everything was lost. :growlmad:

I have earache and weirdness, headache and sore eyes. I suspect I'm coming down with something. Mostly I need to go to bed. :(


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls just dropping in quickly to post a my picture of the jellybean from yesterday. Will be back later to update once i've been to the hospital and seen the consultant.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/Jellybean/cce7f50c-1.jpg


----------



## molly85

aww good pic


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls just dropping in quickly to post a my picture of the jellybean from yesterday. Will be back later to update once i've been to the hospital and seen the consultant.
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/Jellybean/cce7f50c-1.jpg

Love it!, quite clear too!:winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Gilz hon I would make sure you tell your consultant how upset it has made you when you see him/her tomorrow :growlmad:
> 
> Madcat hon I feel Charlie moving right now as I type this def not bowels waaaaaaaaaaaaay too low and reminds me of when Oliver was moving around :) I dont think they will put you back....I have known them to but you back and then add days later but never give you a date and deduct a huge chunk and you have had a few scans so I would say your dates are right!
> 
> DH just made me fish fingers and tom sauce sandwiches for tea....gotta love him :cloud9:

Morning All.

i felt quite few twitchy movements yesterday evening as i was lying down watching TV.
Madly, i think a foot (or something) has made it to my belly:thumbup:, doppler is now picking up something swishing around extreamly close to my belly button, rest of :baby: is still very low down, but quite pleased to hear a foot had migrated up there!.
I know what you mean about the movements, you know the difference between bowels and baby!, mine always(usually) feel like a muscle twitching but when my muscles normally do that its usually much more intense than what i feel now,(plus my muscles never used to twich THAT often lol!).

& Peanut..."Happy 17 weeks to us!"


----------



## PeanutBean

Onions r us! I prefer my mango. lol

Lovely pic Gilz!

I feel Crap today. Working in bed on my laptop which is going fine except that I need to go to the office to pick up some paperwork for a deadline tomorrow. Boo. Can't get up without being on the bring at the moment. Dunno what to do!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Onions r us! I prefer my mango. lol
> 
> Lovely pic Gilz!
> 
> I feel Crap today. Working in bed on my laptop which is going fine except that I need to go to the office to pick up some paperwork for a deadline tomorrow. Boo. Can't get up without being on the bring at the moment. Dunno what to do!

Aw peanut, its about time this sickness let up on you, you dont sound like your in any fit state to go into the office, do you really need to?, really??,can the office not fax or email the paper work to you??.:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Because I am on my own at my host office I don't have any colleagues to ask to do things like that. The person next to me is super kind but I hate imposing as she is always super busy. I might need to ask her to email me the details off the sheet I need. Will just have to see how I get on.

I was doing ok yesterday, sort of. I just want to go to sleep really. Or maybe play Sims... ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

Play sims!, take your mind off it, or at least try too, you dont sound like the sort of person who takes advantage of others at the drop of a hat, and im sure this other woman would think the same of you, go easy on yourself, and ask for the paper work to be emailed.


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Well today I played go between cause my fellow supervisor and our manager cause they had words whilst I was off last week and arent on very good talking terms :rofl: Made for an amusing day but I didnt mind cause our manager doesnt like the new descisive me and so I just love dealing with him LMAO I am been so naughty right now but he has pushed me too far and now I am paying him back :lol:
> 
> vbaby hon I never realised...yes we all have boys :lol: so some girls would be great however I must confess I would be happy to pass over Team :pink: for one of you ladies if I can be on Team :blue: again :dohh: I am beginning to really really really really want another :blue: I will of course be happy to make Team :pink: and will welcome my baby with open arms, I am so happy just to be a mummy again however I just cant resist wanting a ickle :blue:

I have to say madly,I was really delighted to have another boy 2nd time round so see where you're coming from.My 2 are just best buddies and are permanently joined at the hip,its so lovely to watch them havin so much fun together.And I don't think they'd have been so close if oran had of been a girl!!


----------



## vbaby3

Great news on scans gilz and loopy,so happy everything is good with your lo's.x

Poor peanut,hope you're feeling better soon,you're havin a terrible run of being ill.x

Madly I'd say you're further along than they told you last time,If I remember correctly I think we had this conversation wks ago and both me and you ovulated on the same day,so that would make our babies the same age!
I ovulated the 29th or30th july,I think you said you did too.My dates were bang on at both my scans.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat - when I'm my normal non-pregnant self I worker super hard and go out of my way to do everything and help others. When I'm pregnant I collapse into a self-pitying heap and the guilt buzzes round my head like flies round rotting meat! At first I spend a while thinking man I worked so damn hard for x months/years and this is where it balances out, but it doesn't last long before I think I am useless and taking advantage and not doing enough. I think if I were in a job where I had to be in day in day out at set hours etc then I would've been signed off sick for a good chunk of this pregnancy so far. But on the other hand in this job sitting around in bed working on the computer, surely I should be able to manage more of that than I'm doing?

Anyway... Think I'll email my pal and see if she's in and super busy or not.


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance: i just felt a little thud right down low:happydance:
felt a bit more than the usual muscle twitchy feelings!. Thats a first so far!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay madcat!


----------



## gilz82

Oh i'm jealous i want to feel things already!!

It's so bizarre cos on my scan the jellybean was so clear and active and you think how can i possibly not feel that and then i need to try to remember that the jellybean is also only aparently the size of a peach :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Just a flying visit as I must wash,dress and go collect Oliver from school :dohh: but I will be back later!

Peanut I am so sorry you are still feeling the :sick:ness hon....I`m not having suc reh a bad day today :dohh: but I feel a little down :shrug: not really sure why :wacko: I think its a great idea to have the info you need emailed and I dont think your a person who would take advantage so I agree with madcat there!

vbaby thank you :hugs: I can explain I just feel Team :blue: and would be so so happy for another Little Man :thumbup: plus that would make me the only lady in the house and I would love a house full of men :lol: I forget we ov around the same time but gish your right :dohh: def makes sense I am more 17wks than 16wks guess my scan in 4wks and 5 days will reveal all hopefully....not that am counting :rofl:

madcat I didnt locate Charlie with the doppler last night mainly cause I went to bed with an headache and was shattered....but am guna have a quick listen once I have showered so I will let you know how I get on later....I agree theres no mistaking your baby and is def different to bowel movements :thumbup: I just love the feeling of Charlie moving infact I dont think I will hire the doppler for another month cause hes moving now its enough for me :)

Gilz loving the scan pic....hope your app went well?

Loopy glad your scan went well too hon :hugs: cant wait to see the pic :)


----------



## Bids

awww so glad everyones scan's went well :D

am I the only one who is NOT showing at all - i dont have even a teeny bump, not that im complaining just as long as everything is still ok

just found out one of my friends GF is pregnant and their having an abortion :( im pretty sure she's been trying for a baby but i know my mate doesnt want one.... awkwardness!!! she doesnt know im pregnant yet and i definitely wont be telling her now.

glad everyone seems to be feeling better now though :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> awww so glad everyones scan's went well :D
> 
> am I the only one who is NOT showing at all - i dont have even a teeny bump, not that im complaining just as long as everything is still ok
> 
> just found out one of my friends GF is pregnant and their having an abortion :( im pretty sure she's been trying for a baby but i know my mate doesnt want one.... awkwardness!!! she doesnt know im pregnant yet and i definitely wont be telling her now.
> 
> glad everyone seems to be feeling better now though :)

Bids! your nearly 13 weeks!...........
thats so sad about your friends GF, but i guess its what ever is right for that individual, cant really judge. I tell you what though, im finding some horrid pictures from time to time(related to this subject), if i google something pregnancy related, or number or weeks gone related (via the pictures search engine) - i wont say anymore, but anyone whos done this has probably seen the same as me at some time, i just think its sick to put them on the internet.


----------



## vbaby3

Bids don't worry about lack of bump!I didn't have 1 with my 1st til well after 20wks.Even at 28wks I didn't look very pregnant,but god I was huge by the end so you'll get there.In the meantime enjoy your clothes still fitting.x


----------



## Bids

well im not judging (well i suppose i am lol) but i know he'd told her he didnt want a baby so she should/could have been more careful then they wouldnt be in this mess!! he was even using condoms as he didnt want her to get pregnant but she refused to take the pill etc (well from what i can work out)?!! so just think its sad for him, her and the baby really when it could have been avoided....

thanks vbaby i was hoping to show late but i cant help stressing - stupid isnt it!!! 

i need another scan lol i cant wait to see baby again :D


----------



## madcatwoman

some girls just dont care though, partner says no to kids, and they go ahead anyway, whether its putting holes in condoms or just not taking the pill etc, they dont think of the consequences and the poor baby who asked for none of it!.


----------



## Bids

yeah think thats what im a bit pissed about - DH just said ''well she wanted a baby anyway'' (cos of a convo i had with her) and our mate said ''nah she didnt'' so DH said ''well it happened somehow'' I think its bad really their alot younger than us think shes only 19 (i know age isnt an issue) but i think it is if your both not ready and you repspect your other half!! 

shame though isnt it - apparently she is all booked in to have it done though so we'll see :(


----------



## PeanutBean

It is a shame. :( We best not talk more about it though or we will be straying into banned territory. And you know what? Shit happens! I wouldn't go on the pill for anyone!

On a happier note, check out my 17 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0276 17.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## madcatwoman

i find "accidents" really difficult to believe in, i believe more in carelessness. I took my pill religiously because at the time i was so sure of the life i wanted, even on long haul flights my pills were in my hand bag and id choose a time somewhere inbetween the two time zones to take the pill!.


----------



## PeanutBean

And boobs. And arse... :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> It is a shame. :( We best not talk more about it though or we will be straying into banned territory. And you know what? Shit happens! I wouldn't go on the pill for anyone!
> 
> On a happier note, check out my 17 week bump.

thats a neat looking bump you have there peanut!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat, I speak from experience, accidents really can happen. :flower: No contraception is 100%.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> And boobs. And arse... :rofl:

lol, i think my arse is going to be competition with my bump!, you hardly have an arse at all!


----------



## vbaby3

gorgeous bump peanut.x


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i hate the NHS, sorry Loopy :blush:

So trundle along to the hospital again today, work very unimpressed with me but such is life. 

Get there no one knows why I'm there. 10 minutes later someone finds my notes and tells me to have a seat. An hour later a woman comes to get me and takes me to a wee room. 

She explains that I shouldn't have been at the clinic I was at yesterday, which I already knew, and that I should have been at a consultant clinic. Again already knew this. She then tells me the consultant is busy so I'll just need to come back next Wednesday :saywhat:

Lost the plot a little at this point and asked why have I had two appointments in two days and no consultants bothered to show up and she said nothing. Not sorry or any explanation she just looked at me!

So so angry now need another afternoon off work next week and none of my questions have been answered, I've not had my kidney function checked it's just a joke.

Oh the calm side now, Bids I'm 13 weeks today and not the teeniest hint of a bump at all here. Radiographer actually commented yesterday that she couldn't believe how flat my tum still was. At least we know our beans are in there I suppose :haha:


----------



## Bids

have to agree cat 100% i was exactly the same as you - fair enough some ppl might be that unlucky i havent been in 12 years (mind you i did worry about being able to concieve haha) 

anyway GREAT bump peanut :) most impressed.

Fookin hell Gilz that is beyond a joke now - i cant believe it well i spose i can but not twice in 2 days!!! :(


----------



## madcatwoman

i was really supprised the other day, i saw a girl who had her baby 4&a half months ago, yet she was sporting a bump id be very proud of, far far bigger than me, or any of us who have our photos up, probably a 6-7 month pregnant bump. Now i know your bump takes some time to go down after birth, but i was still very supprised!


----------



## Bids

some people dont get rid of it i spose, they dont care or it doesnt bother them!! my friend is really big after her 2 kids and their 3 and 5 maybe a little older and she still looks preg too!!

I know i'll be bothered if anything fanatical about it to start with lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I'm going to be super bothered about the bump going back down. My weight is a big issue for me, I really need to learn to let go about it a little.


----------



## Bids

yeah i mean im not going to like starve or anything but i will be bothered if i dont get back in a size 10-12 within a few months (if not weeks) one friend was back to normal after 6 weeks im hoping i can copy her hehe we'll see!!


----------



## Bids

just working out my mat leave pay (i only get standard :() and things are NOT looking good i dont know how we're going to manage and to think i wanted 12 months off ha yeah right!!!! :(


----------



## gilz82

So feel your pain on the mat pay thing Bids. My work don't top up our mat pay so it's just the normal smp. 

On a positive note I think I might have a good childminder sorted for when I need to go back to work.


----------



## Bids

yeah same 124 bloody quid a week WTF am i supposed to do with that :( i kinda thought my wonderful boss was gona help me out but appears not - oh well 

i was hoping mine & DH's mum would do it between them but im not so sure about my mum now???!!! and DH's hasnt even mentioned it uh oh....

im sure it'll fall into place - good work gilz hope you have got something sorted :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh that would be good if your family would help Bids. 

My OHs mum is disabled so she couldn't help and my dad still works full time. I'm hoping to only go back to work in the office 3 days and then work the other 2 days from home. Just need to get my HR department to sign off on it now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Loving the bump Peanutbean....I took another bump pic today :) I am expanding everyday if seems :lol:

I can sympathise with the SMP bids and gilz :( I will only get the same too....I really really want to take 9 months off but DH thinks only 6 months will be more realistic :sad1: I hope we can manage for me to take the full 9 months off cause this is my last baby! By the way 124.00 which you can taxed and NI on too....totally sucks!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm on SMP too. On the plus side (a very small plus) we are going to be off the tax year so won't really get much taxed if at all as, depending on the 90% of salary bit, SMP comes to approx £6k which is under the personal allowance. I refuse to come back to work early, unless I find a lovely new job! I guess I'll start looking around 6 months with the hope of maybe getting something anytime after 9 month. Depending how it'd balance out in your own households partners can now have leave with the same as SMP. The mum has to be back at work and the paternity leave has to be taken within baby's first year. In theory we could return at 9 months to full pay and OHs could be off getting the same as SMP rather than us getting nothing. Depends on how your own salaries compare of couse. For us we'd be quite a big better off as I'm the main earner but my jealousy will far override financial gain I think!

Madcat I was back in my normal trousers by about 3 months I think. The bump was down pretty quick but it takes a while for the pelvis to close up again which means a bigger hip size for a while. To be honest girls the best diet is the breastfeeding diet, the weight falls off!


----------



## madcatwoman

well, she was/is, a normal size 12, a 14 at the most, but i was very suprised to see her stomach was still bigger than any of ours after 4 months. The only thing she did do is eat a hell of alot, she had a 10lb5oz baby(in 3 month old clothes newborn), so whether that has any baring on it i dont know.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welp, nausea has turned to full blown puking my guts up :-( :sick: Happened this morning and then as soon as I walked in the door from work :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Welp, nausea has turned to full blown puking my guts up :-( :sick: Happened this morning and then as soon as I walked in the door from work :-(

:hugs: oh hun, now thats just horrible,&something id have a hard time coping with.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I feel better having thrown up, but still. I was just on skype with my mom and grandma and they said I was so pale.


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz so sorry hun, but it really doesnt surprise me. I have had to go try and apologise to so many patients for so many mess ups like this. It is so frustrating. Been on the other side myself too but there is really no excuse for such shoddy treatment.

Peanut, what a beautiful bump :D Sorry you are poorly again, your immune system is really not happy about being preggo!

Will try faff with photos in a bit after lovely bath. Had:pizza: from the hut tonight, wasnt as good as I imagined. At least I have scratched that itch. Craving bacon and egg sandwiches, burgers and anything else that will make my butt even bigger. What happened to my craving for fruit??


----------



## gilz82

Aw Loopy sometimes you need to just eat what you really fancy. You can eat some fruit tomorrow. 

I'm starting to get my appetite back but my ability to choose food has disappeared. I'm hungry but totally don't know what to eat :dohh:


----------



## molly85

hey girls just whizzing in so have no idea where any ones at.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :hi:

Peanut my EDD has changed to the 19th of May if you can be bothered changing it on the first page, no worries if you can't.

Bids & Loopy - i forgot to tell you the mw at my rubbish appointment on wednesday warned me that my 20 week scan would probably be late due it being around christmas time. Don't know if your hospitals will have the same problems but it was just to let you know.

I am slightly worried about just how late that scan might end up being, as isn't the 20 week scan supposed to be quite an important anomaly scan? If ,god forbid, something is really wrong it'll be too late to do anything about it.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning!

Yes Gilz, the 20 week scan is an important one, im off to the hospital reception in person next week to try get a date out of them!.

Well, yesterday, i felt SO much movement, i was quite shocked, in all various places (funny though its always usually in the left hand side).

I do feely really quite 'gaggy' today though.


----------



## gilz82

Excellent about the movement Madcat, not so good about the gagging though :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Stayed home from work today, my last day technically. Couldn't get out of bed this morning. Sickness seems to have subsided. *sigh* I'm going to get back into volunteering for Victim Support Scotland. It gave me great joy and fulfillment helping people so I'm going to start again on Monday. :) Onward and upward, right?


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Stayed home from work today, my last day technically. Couldn't get out of bed this morning. Sickness seems to have subsided. *sigh* I'm going to get back into volunteering for Victim Support Scotland. It gave me great joy and fulfillment helping people so I'm going to start again on Monday. :) Onward and upward, right?

Thats the spirit!!!:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great Ozzie! It's better to be doing something you enjoy and that can be flexible to accomodate how ill you're feeling. I hope it doesn't get bad for you.

Gilz, I updated the front :D

Madcat - boo, hope you feel better soon.

I started out bad today, did a few hours work on the laptop in bed, then felt quite a lot better. I worked about 4 hours over this week so we're surrepticiously going carpet shopping this afternoon. For some reason independent carpet shops don't open on Sundays and DH is working tomorrow so it's now or never! I've worked quite well this week. Quite pleased. :) Off to get some delicious roasties. Yum.


----------



## madcatwoman

Check my maternity pants out!:haha:

they hold up nicely, but LOADS of growing room, very comfy.

Letting it hang out!!

&Yes, that is dirt on the mirror, but id like to add, its not our mirror, it was left in the house when we bought it, so im not taking responsibility for it.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gilz82

Very nice mat pants and awesome bump too :thumbup:

Is your night out/meal thing tomorrow night?


----------



## madcatwoman

yes its tomorrow, they are very cheap pants mind you£10 mothercare!, i usually like pants with more shape to them, but its the best i could find at short notice when i realised the restruant booking had been changed to somewhere that doesnt except jeans!.

I finally have a baby part !(LOL- foot or something) swishing up in my lower belly now from time to time, bump doesnt seem quite so fraudulent anymore.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ace bump madcat!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good that baby is on the move.

I can't wait for some movement, think that combined with a bump will make it all seem a little more real as we still haven't heard the heartbeat! Midwife said she will look for it when i see her for my kidney function tests but thats over three weeks away.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Yay! Nice bump :) I can't wait for mine!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hey Ladies,

Loving the bump Matcat :) mine looks like that in my mat smart work pants which is why I have avoided wearing them yet :dohh: I am trying not to parade my pregnancy at work just yet because of the risks implications at my place of work :( Lots of my fellow colleagues do know and its getting harder and harder to make my bump more `B` than `D` reckon its time my boss carried out a risk assessment for me :thumbup:

I hope you Ladies dont get delays on your scans cause of xmas Gilz :( it is quite inportant its carried out as near to 20wks as poss....if I remember rightly its cause baby starts to grow rapidly after then and accurate measurements are harder to obtain as babby gets more squashed in :lol:

Ozzieshunni great news about the work :) will keep your mind occupied!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Hey Ladies,
> 
> Loving the bump Matcat :) mine looks like that in my mat smart work pants which is why I have avoided wearing them yet :dohh: I am trying not to parade my pregnancy at work just yet because of the risks implications at my place of work :( Lots of my fellow colleagues do know and its getting harder and harder to make my bump more `B` than `D` reckon its time my boss carried out a risk assessment for me :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you Ladies dont get delays on your scans cause of xmas Gilz :( it is quite inportant its carried out as near to 20wks as poss....if I remember rightly its cause baby starts to grow rapidly after then and accurate measurements are harder to obtain as babby gets more squashed in :lol:
> 
> Ozzieshunni great news about the work :) will keep your mind occupied!

yeh this size bump you can still pretty much kinda hide kind you if you dont feel like it should paraded, at the mo i have jeans and a hoodie jumper, to someone else i might look like i just need to diet!. but if im not covered up, thats what i looks like.


----------



## loopylollipop

Another beautiful bump Madcat! Admit I am envious of you all :blush:

Here is my LO...
 



Attached Files:







x 101.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## molly85

Loopy, I would say its a baby!!!!!!! Congratz hun


----------



## gilz82

Beautiful picture Loopy!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning ALL
Superb piccy loopy!:thumbup:

gosh no-one warns you about pregnancy dreams do they. Only last night i had the most horrific nightmare, i even woke myself up attempting to scream but only a squeek came out, dont normally have nightmares. woke up at 3 am trying to seperate dream from reality!.


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh the dreams forgot about those they are mean not always bad ones but very vivid


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Ahhhh the dreams forgot about those they are mean not always bad ones but very vivid

this is the 1st bad one! (i thought i stopped having those as a kid! lol), it took me a long time to seperate dream for reality last night!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmm, I haven't been having many dreams that are scary lately....a lot of :sex: dreams, lmao! :blush: Must be because OH is sick just now and we can't do anything.....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mmmmmm, Twix....om nom nom nom


----------



## vbaby3

Wow madcat,love your bump!!!!!
Gorgeous scan pic loopy,yay!!Now finally you can relax and enjoy!

Ladies who have or have had spd,what does it feel like??
For last few wks I've been getting sharp pain in my pubic bone or ladies bit area when walking down the stairs,once I put my weight on my right leg.Noticed I had it just walking yesterday,was on my feet all day and by evening it really hurt,only when I put weight on my right leg again,and also getting out of the car.It seems ok now though.
Does that sound like spd??does it get worse by evening if you've had a busy day?Think I might've had it slightly last time too,just didn't put a name to it,had sciatica too,so just put it down to that I think!

Chilling out with my boys all day today,so will be well rested.Just gonna nip down the shops to get my junk food for later for my evenings entertainment.strictly and x factor!!Such the exciting life I lead!!


----------



## vbaby3

Loopy do you see a nub on your pic??I'm really bad at working out scans and nubs,but is there a forked thing sticking outta your lo's area???Isn't a forked nub typical of a girl?
Or maybe its just a leg or something,I really am bad at these things,it just seemed to jump out at me!!


----------



## madcatwoman

What is SPD?:dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

something pubis dysfunction or something like that!!Can't remember full name for it.Remember couple of the girls on here mention it recently,wondering if thats what i'm getting.
I think its when there's too much relaxin released by the pregnancy hormones,it can cause ligaments to soften too much and cause pain,something like that!!!

Madcat,another snippet of info for you!I read at wk 17 the placenta is almost the same size as the baby!So we actually have 2 huge stewing onions in there!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. Vbaby I don't know when normal pelvic pain becomes spd. I had a lot of agonising pelvic pain last time but wasn't diagnosed with it. I do wonder if I did actually have it though. What you describe sounds like normal pelvic stuff to me though. It's inevitable there will be some discomfort as your pelvis softens and moves apart. I suppose if it is really interfering with your life that's the time to mention it to the mw. I think I vaguely recall that with spd the main issue is that the pelvis doesn't move evenly on either side so the imbalance can cause as severe a problem as to need crutches or even a wheelchair.

Fab pic loopy, exciting!

Well I've had a pretty alright day. This morning I did a half cleaning job on the bathroom and managed to get both me and Byron ready before the carpet man arrived to measure up. Full success, we're getting the stairs/landing and stairs/loft done a week on Wed for £600. Really good quality carpet in the loft and decent hardwearing one for the main stairs. On budget.

After that we walked to the shops (no pram for the first time!) and Byron bought a carrot that he carried home. Bless. Byron then ate his lunch well before falling asleep in his chair! Put him to bed and be slept two cycles so I got some varnishing done. Then we walked Jes at the river.

I confess I am semi-crippled now from varnishing and walking but I feel I've achieved a lot today especially as I nearly spewed again and have generally felt sick.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> something pubis dysfunction or something like that!!Can't remember full name for it.Remember couple of the girls on here mention it recently,wondering if thats what i'm getting.
> I think its when there's too much relaxin released by the pregnancy hormones,it can cause ligaments to soften too much and cause pain,something like that!!!
> 
> Madcat,another snippet of info for you!I read at wk 17 the placenta is almost the same size as the baby!So we actually have 2 huge stewing onions in there!

bloody nora lol!
no wonder my stomach feels like its carrying two babies today!


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh hopefully this is just normal pelvic pain,but I definately didn't have anything this sore this early before.I remember pelvic pain from both pregnancies,but it was way nearer the end when baby actually weighed something!!
I suppose its just 1 of them things we have to put up with!!

peanut you had a very productive day!
Dh went to work with his brother for the day and had to take my car so me and the boys stayed in our jammies and vegged all day!Just got a shower there and got fresh jammies on,and thats the most work i've done.Not even bothering with proper dinner,just throwing on a couple of pizzas later!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Yeh hopefully this is just normal pelvic pain,but I definately didn't have anything this sore this early before.I remember pelvic pain from both pregnancies,but it was way nearer the end when baby actually weighed something!!
> I suppose its just 1 of them things we have to put up with!!
> 
> peanut you had a very productive day!
> Dh went to work with his brother for the day and had to take my car so me and the boys stayed in our jammies and vegged all day!Just got a shower there and got fresh jammies on,and thats the most work i've done.Not even bothering with proper dinner,just throwing on a couple of pizzas later!

that sounds like my lazy sorta day!!!

Im off out to dinner later with DHs folks, not sure i really fancy going though, rather stay in my warm PJs, dressing gown, with log burner & watch the take that docu on tonight!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Loopy what a great scan pic :) so glad you can at last relax :hugs:

Well I was working today Ladies and had a very productive day also :) I am tired now and my pelvis is hurting :( so I am using this as an excuse to put my feet up all evening :coffee: DH goes away tom aft on his two night away works xmas do and wont be back until tues eve so it will just be me and my little man :) Xfactor for us this eve too vbaby :) we also live an exciting life :lol: 

I am still having a buggy dilema :( I have looked at just about every buggy on the market and test driven an whole bunch too but I am finding if I like something it has the worst reviews ever and falls apart, has a million and one probs....I just dont know what to do :dohh: I know it prob sounds like the most insignificant thing ever but its important to me that my buggy stands the test of time because I dont drive and will be spending most of my mat leave walking as much as I can :thumbup: I dont want to pay for something that falls apart in a matter of weeks and then having to endure weeks of no buggy whilst its repaired :( What are you ladies thinking of buying or what have you ladies with Little Men had a good experience with :shrug: The best buggy I had with Oliver was a mamu stroller by mamas and papas so not suitable until 6mths :dohh: I have had a graco which fell apart, a mothercares own branded buggy which had numerous probs with brake and wheels falling off and a few light weight strollers which were pants also! I would be tempted to go for a maclaren stroller suitable from birth this time but DH wants us to get a travel system :shrug: not really sure why but he does :trouble:


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,when I was havin shay I got a hauck 3 wheeler,bought it from an ebay shop in england.It fabulous,and for walking it just glides,even on my bockety counbtry roads out near where I live.
It was over 4 yrs ago when I bought it and its still going strong!I think the shop was online4baby,you could have a wee browse,only problem is you can't testdrive 1st.
I actually went for it for vanity reasons,its a gorgeous looking buggy!!


----------



## vbaby3

I had to get a double buggy when oran came along coz shay had just turned 2,I just got a tandem 1 from mothercares own brand and just went for the 1 that folded up most compact for the carboot,its not great for walking though as wheels are bit wobbly,but invaluable in shopping centres and stuff!
I also have a really cheap stroller that folds tiny and fits in the car back window and I use it when I'm doing a big shop and need the whole boot for shopping!!
So I'm getting nothing new this time:cry::cry:
We have everything imaginable.All I can do now is wait to find out the sex so I can at least buy a few clothes for lo!!

Enjoy yourself tonight madcat,and enjoy x factor madly!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby hon :hugs: I will have a look :) I have seen online4baby on ebay and they do sell great buggy packages on the cheap too :thumbup: I think I need something with good wheels but not too heavy iykwim....I was eyeing up the hauuck condor but the only colour I like is very girly :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Well keep your eye on it and wait to see if you're havin a boy or girl!!

Yeh online4baby is great value,at the time my buggy was rrp £470 and I think I got it for £270 or so.I recently got my sister a swing for her new baby on it,and even with p+p to Ireland,was still way cheaper!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby....I will def :thumbup:

I have been eyeing this up :dohh: 

https://www.mothercare.com/Jane-Sol...oding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=co

a bit costly though even on offer but having said that MIL is buying our buggy for us and if we go over whatever her budget is (not sure yet what hers is cause we havent asked!) we are going to pay additional if there is any iykwim....I feel a tad difficult about saying `well the buggy I want is 300.00/400.00` or whatever cause I dont want her to feel oblidged to pay it iykwim but nor do I want to get something cheap which isnt nessecary good/right for us just to be polite....am such a ninny when it comes to these sorts of things :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I'm paying for my productive day with a migraine. :( I even went to bed this afternoon to rest my broken pelvis hoping to varnish more tonight but since then my head's started to explode. Very unimpressed.

Enjoy your meal and expanding trousers madcat!

Madly I've got to recommend Britax. They've not been doing prams too long so not many people think of them. Our travel system has so far lasted two years with daily dog walking down rocky dishevelled paths with not a single fault. DH broke the cover of the parent tray last week but Britax can't be held responsible for that! Lol They don't make this model anymore for it's been so good I doubt they would be improving them to be crap! The front suspension has been caked in mud for all of these two years as we are lazy and don't clean the pram ever but it doesn't seem to have hindered the performance at all. All the new models are prettier too and with a bigger range of colours.


----------



## molly85

We ordered our Oyster earlier, its a private little shop so they do the Jane prams and Britax all look good, you can also get carrycots/ approved layflat car seats that attach.

On the SPD mt Right hip is agony teaches me to drive another 2 hours to buy Mat jeans I could have got at home. It's a real bony pain so not sure if its SPD as I have loose joints/double jointed so it could be anything but is damn uncomfortable.

Has anyone elses appetite disappered


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes Molly and my appetite still isn't back. Maybe one day I'll enjoy food...

I got terrible hip problems last time too Molly. My suspicion was that everything in that area is basically pelvic related. The hormones acting on the pelvis act everywhere so then can be all sorts of miscellaneous joint pains elsewhere in the body too.

Well I had some seriously odd and vivid dreams last night. The combination of pregnancy and migraine was a bit overpowering! But nonetheless I feel quite rested this morning so the varnishing beckons.


----------



## madcatwoman

My expanding trousers were very comfortable:thumbup:

Hell fire,we :sex: for the 1st time in over four months, it was like experiencing my 1st time all over again, theres noway im going to be able to push a baby out of there!!

Peanut, my appitite still isnt back either, i eat for the sake of it,the only foods i enjoy are those that are bad for me and i dont actually experience true hunger either, i just feel when my stomach is empty and growling at me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've been able to eat! Peanut butter and jam on toast! TWO slices! :happydance: Who would have thought I would be so excited about eating! :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol well done ozzie. i had to leave part of beautiful maccaroni last night wasvery upset.

oh dear my usual portion of spaghettie on toast appears to be to much no waunder im not gainin weight


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Loopy do you see a nub on your pic??I'm really bad at working out scans and nubs,but is there a forked thing sticking outta your lo's area???Isn't a forked nub typical of a girl?
> Or maybe its just a leg or something,I really am bad at these things,it just seemed to jump out at me!!

I am certainly no expert, but based on what I have read and my scanning of my poor LOs bits am thinking girl! Glad you agree yippee!! Would be the icing on the cake with a big fat cherry on top x

My news on call for two twelve hour shifts this weekend. 7 1/2 hours to go :growlmad: Cant complain about level of work as not been tooooo bad but trapped in here for 12 hours at a time is torture. Supposed its worse for the patients though so shouldnt complain.

Loss of appetite I wish ! I AM RAVENOUS. So far had cereal, full cooked breakfast and an individual apple and blueberry pie (just discovered canteen do full breakfast for £1.50. Bad news for my every increasing ass. Raging appetite starting to show results hmmmm. tried weighing myself and hoped my boots weigh at leave half a stone.....didnt want to take them off in case someone caught me sneaking around the ward clinic room :haha:

Next scan 7/1/11 :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

lol loopy our clinic ones are about 4lb off so no way i'm using them. 

sad bit of spaghettie on toast is looking at me


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm so proud that I'm able to keep it down! No sickness! This baby will def be a peanut butter child :D :haha: Just like her grandpa and Mom!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower: 

Hope all are having a good weekend. Loopy did you get your appointment out in the post for your scan?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :hugs:

How are we all? 

My sickness has eased :) but my heartburn/acid reflux has gotten worse :dohh: I have just stocked up on more Rennie`s :lol: My IBS is also playing up on and off something chronic :( but hey no more sticking my head down the loo......and scary not been sick anymore makes me feel less preggo :wacko:

DH is away now until tuesday and I am missing him like crazy already :dohh: so just me and my little man until then! We went food shopping earlier and I bought some mince pies yum yum :lol: and we have eaten so now am putting my feet up before I tackle the washing up!

What have you ladies been up to?


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Hope all are having a good weekend. Loopy did you get your appointment out in the post for your scan?

yes Gilz got in post last week. Havent worked out how many weeks will be .... oh yes just looked will be 19+6 so nearly bang on 20 weeks.

having salad now hoping it will cancel out my big fry-up this am. God it was gorgeous....how said mince pies!!! Yay want some.....oh this has to stop otherwise will be HUGE:wacko:


----------



## molly85

got myself some tesco's own calpol in orange nasty stuff buti reckon a table spoon will be the right measure. 
hope everyone else is good. madly first nights the worsejustbepleased ur not watching him get drunk


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you molly :hugs:

I hate being away from him and he really didnt want to go me being preggo and all too but its a work thing and he really should be there....am such a ninny :dohh: Oliver cried when he left which was really awful cause DH looked like he was going to cry too as he walked down the pathway :( Oliver is `daddy` until daddy gets back apparently and this deems him to be allowed to sleep on daddys side of the bed :lol: gotta laugh at the little cheeky monkey :rofl: I think we may just go to bed early and watch the xfactor in bed :) He has school tomorrow and I am doing the school run so early start for us both! I just want these two days to be over :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I hate every other weekend Madly....OH works two double shifts :-( I don't like being alone either :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

:grr:Trapped wind!

had it all day, feel like my stomach is going to explode!


----------



## molly85

ohhhh madcat you need a good fart, try those raisins get it going lol or a curry all ways shifts it here some tiimes to much and windows have to be opened


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ohhhh madcat you need a good fart, try those raisins get it going lol or a curry all ways shifts it here some tiimes to much and windows have to be opened

You said it!, id pay good money to have a good fart at the moment!:muaha:
it all started going tits up after the meal out yesterday evening.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My IBS is chronic....and trapped wind is the worst thing ever madcat :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh do you suffer it too?, gives terrible gut ache doesnt it. lifes real cruelties.:cry:


----------



## molly85

Gah, why don't i get these things lol. Oh yeah i get old lady hip instead where is the love out there. Def try the raisins


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly.

Madcat some tips - more tricky when preg but low on your back and bring a knee up to your chin as far as it'll go. Hold it a few mins. Swap legs and do the same. Another in to kneel sitting on your heels. Slowly sit up so you're bum is straight, slowly lower back on to your heels, repeat a few times.

I've varnished our banister and skirting in the loft today. About 5 or 6 hours doing the first coat that's very nearly done now. I'm pretty broken now though!


----------



## molly85

just made sultana and cherry fairy cakes yummy


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: madly.
> 
> Madcat some tips - more tricky when prey but low on your back and bring a knee up to your chin as far as it'll go. Hold it a few mins. Swap legs and do the same. Another in to kneel sitting on your heels. Slowly sit up so you're bum is straight, slowly lower back on to your heels, repeat a few times.
> 
> I've varnished our banister and skirting in the loft today. About 5 or 6 hours doing the first coat that's very nearly done now. I'm pretty broken now though!

will give it a try, thanks doc!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

You could google Ayurvedic medicine and trapped wind! Lol I picked up a book in a charity shop about it yonks ago and there were these and a few other exercises that are really good. I have dodgy digestion from a wonky gallbladder. They really get the bowel moving, whatever it is that needs to come out! I've used them when I've an upset tummy too to bypass that awful tummy groaning stage before being I'll in earnest. :blush: There are ways of sitting on the toilet too that can help. :rofl: The things we talk about on here! If they ever made it to fb... :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

the toilet positions sound interesting peanut, youre a mind of information!!!!.

Morning All

Love crispy morning it is out there!.
feeling good so far.

going to visit the hospital mid week this week and try and squeeze a darn date out of them for my scan, DH needs to book the time off.


----------



## gilz82

Morning all!

It is a lovely crispy morning Madcat and a weird one too though, i'm nearly 14 weeks and today i was sick for the first time, very bizarre.


It's rubbish you don't have a date for your scan yet, it seems to vary so much from hospital to hospital.


----------



## madcatwoman

I was told to expect this scan date to come thru a week before the scan, well thats not good enough when DH needs to book time off work, or could possibly be away. I phoned the hospital 2 weeks ago, they wouldnt give me a date and told me to phone more nearer the time, well, 'face to face' always works well with me, so i'll see them on wednesday about it(i'll be 18 weeks thursday), i dont think thats unreasonable, and will explain the situation.

Oh no!!, you been sick?, thats been late coming to you?, oh you poor thing:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz poor you! I often hear of surges in hormones around 15-20 weeks making people more sick.

I feel nauseous as always. Working from home as tomorrow I have training all day and Wed I'm in London all day. That'll a long one!

I've not been out yet but need to walk the dog at lunch time. She has done one of her front legs in, not sure how but she won't rest it! We're only going to have a little walk though. I hate that she is starting to get old. DH has started giving her cod liver oil now. :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Madcat i totally understand your frustration, we're in the same position with my OH. He'll struggle to be allowed time off for our scan as it's likely to be the week after new year.

Peanut sorry your doggy has a sore leg, it's horrible watching them suffer isn'it.

I'm actually ok now, just back to my normal nausea, it was just very strange i was lying in bed and just knew that i was going to be sick. Was sick and then went back to bed for an hour before work.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,hope you're all doing ok!
Well finally my booking in appointment and scan is tomorrow!!!
I'm really excited,but very nervous too.Seems like so long since i've seen lo,hope he/she is doing ok in there.Definately not feeling the movement I felt with oran,so I'm still not very relaxed about things,but I know all babies are different,and maybe placenta is to the front or something!

Hoping to find out the gender aswell,if they can see,but not holding my breathe as a few people have said they don't think they tell at this hospital.I suppose it'll depend on the sonographer,whether its a nice friendly helpful 1,or a rude,just do my measurements and then sent me on my way 1!

Have to go alone,as hubby has to work.:cry: my mam is travelling up to mind my boys for me
I'll be stuck there half the day i'd say,as its my booking in appointment,i'll have to get my bloods done and all,so will bring plenty of magazines with me!


----------



## gilz82

That's great that your appointment is tomorrow Vbaby, rubbish that your DH can't be there though.

Do you get two scans in Ireland? If you do when will you get the other one given this one has been so late.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck for tomorrow vbaby!

I'm feeling lots less movement too. Wondering if it's a girl?1 ;)


----------



## vbaby3

MMMmm,yeh maybe girlies are less active!!
No gilz you only get 1 scan here,and it can range from anywhere between 12 and 24 wks!!
All depends on what hospital you go to and how busy they are.Thats why I paid for the 1 I had at 11 wks,and will pay for a 4d at about 26 wks,its ridiculous.
My lil sis didn't have her 1st scan til she was 22wks,it was her 1st baby.Imagine if god forbid there had been some sort of abnormality,very late in the pregnancy to be discovering things like that.
We don't get nuchal scans or whatever they're called,its all just if something is spotted on your normal scan,whenever that may be!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh cant wait for the piccies!:baby:

im dying to find out the sex of ours, i think its a boy but i do want to know for sure, it'll be just my luck baby will be in wrong position!


----------



## molly85

ohhh about time Vbaby, 
Yup really want to know what we're having i'vemoved on to buying Xmas stuff as I can't buy any more baby bits grrrr.

Ahhhh 14 weeks in a few days scary.
Gilz i thought I was going to throw up this morning especially as i brushed my teeth maybe its just a 1st to 2nd tri thing and will bugger off in a few days. Fingers crossed

What do you girls think onquilts for babies, i don't like those cellular blankets much, to hospitally


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I got a job interview! It's nothing special, just some seasonal work down at the Card Factory in town. It would be great as it would be a little extra money for us. I don't know if I'm going to tell them about my holiday from the 14th of December to the 31st....just depends on how long the post is for :happydance: WOOOOO!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Side note: I kept down a full meal today! Mac and Cheese, veg and boiled potatoes!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good work Ozzie, on job interview and eating! lol Hope it goes well.

Molly we could two cellular blankets and they've been great. Quilts aren't recommended until the baby's older as they can easily overheat. The recommendation is to layer up blankets instead so they can be easily removed/added. As soon as Byron was big enough we used sleeping bags which are the best. In the middle of the coldest winter last year we added blankets over the top too. He's got a duvet now he's in a single bed.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Have you all seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvsvaVPMCCc&NR=1


----------



## molly85

lol ozzie very funny. 

so glad were having spring babies i can worrymore about it then


----------



## madcatwoman

well, the HIP grant is out!!.
MW got back to me today, phoned me, she had all the new information through this week, 'you have to have EDD of 15th April or earlier to qualify'.
I told her about the whole 25 weeks by jan 1st thing, she said she had double checked before phoning me, and the 15th april thing is set in stone!.

I asked about 20 week scan appointments, she persuaded me to phone them again, they are not booking appointments any further in advance than 26th nov!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I made a point to her say that we need at least 2 weeks notice, shes taken down my details, the week im due for my scan and will get back to me, and if i dont hear anything, to phone again on friday.


----------



## molly85

Ohhhh that is annoying, I knew we were out on the HIP real annoying that. 
I can't believe how slow your hospital is seen as we got given our over a month away at the 12 week scan


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG ozzieshunni where did you find that video LMAO :rofl: Congrats on getting an interview :)

vbaby its great your scan is tomorrow :) Seems to have come around real quick although prob not for you :dohh: I still have 4wks to wait :( and I am also at the hospital tomorrow for my GTT test am taking oliver with me as he has a school closure day.....plenty of mags and a book for me too :thumbup: Should be fun!

I am starting to feel a little better....I think I may be turning a corner where the :sick:ness is concerned although the heartburn is something terrible :dohh: I reckon baby Charlie will be born with the fullest head of hair anyone has ever seen judging by how wicked it is :rofl: still flavoured Rennies are a saviour and I recommend then to everyone :) Today my only preg sympton is a terrible terrible headache prob brought on by lack of sleep....Oliver slept in our bed last night as DH is away and proceeded to spend all night kicking me in either my belly or bed....was not a happy bunny needless to say he will be sleeping in his own bed tonight :)

How is everyone else this eve?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no madcat how annoying.....Nice for me to know though that even with MY EDD of 16th April I wouldnt have still qualified for HIP as the only reason I thought I didnt qualify was cause the damn hospital gave me an EDD of 29th April so I wouldnt have qualified anyway :growlmad: 

I cant believe the buggers still havent sorted your scan out.....I was given my app at my 10+4wk scan and its when I am 20+4wk so 12wks notice to me :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I'm just not sure that's right. All the official stuff says if you reach your 25th week by 1st Jan then you will qualify. The 1st jan will put us two days into our 25th week, 24 weeks marking the end of the 24th week, so 24+1 is the first day of the 25th week and falling on 31st Dec is the last eligible day. Others on here have had confirmation from hmrc that the edd cut off is 21st April. All the other week deadlines run in the same way so I don't see why this should be any different.

I would request the form from your mw anyway. The government are probably purposely being cryptic about the edd (which would clarify everything) in the hope some women don't claim who are actually eligible saving a few more thousand quid. :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

OMG that video is sooo wrong :rofl:

Peanut and Madcat the whole appointment system for scans is crap. We're the same tried to explain that we need at least 2 weeks for OH to stand any chance of being able to go to ours. Then explained that ideally 3-4 weeks notice would be far better and they just weren't interested. 

Congrats on the interview Ozzie. 

Good luck tomorrow Madly, do they tell you the results of your GTT while you are there?

Question about bumps did anyones bump start lopsided? My abdomen and pelvic area seems to be slightly bigger on the left and it's definitely much harder than the right. 

Seriously hope it's normal and not the jellybean getting stuff in the left side of my stupid heart shaped uterus already.


----------



## PeanutBean

Bumps do get lopsided gilz. Probably the baby is just nestled to one side. My middle is permanently lopsided since Byron, I can only assume my muscles and flesh got more wrecked on one side than the other.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut that's great to know. Feel slightly more normal now :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Gilz hon :hugs: apparently I can ring on Wednesday morning after 11am for my results so must remember to take contact details with me to work :dohh: but I have an appt next thursday to go see my ob gynae and discuss anyway! I am so thirsty as late but am also an odd bod and I reckon it might be neg now and postitive at 26wks when I have it repeated!


----------



## gilz82

It's good that they are testing you though, and your consultant seems to be far more on the ball than mine does :dohh:


----------



## molly85

What involved in the GTT, being a cuddly mumma I think it's def on my list of tests eugh


----------



## loopylollipop

Apparently they do GTTs on everyone here in second trimester, as long as they want it. So thats pretty good.

Madcat that is completely crazy about your scan. Dont they think we have lives to arrange?? Or do they think we just sit on BnB all day ?:blush:

Good luck Vbaby tomorrow, cant wait to see pics and let us know the sex! its going to be fun to start all finding out one by one. Hadnt clicked we all have boys. Sure everything will be fab , looking at that lovely bump!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I am fasting from midnight and when I arrive they take a bloody test. I then have a syrupy drink to have which am told is a little like lucozade :shrug: and then I sit about for 2hrs in the antenatal day ward then another blood test is taken before I can go home and of course have something to eat :lol: I didnt ask what happens if you :sick: up the drink but am hoping I dont although am not looking forward to it at all considering DH isnt around. Am being a wimp really but am sat here dreading it :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madcat that is completely crazy about your scan. Dont they think we have lives to arrange?? Or do they think we just sit on BnB all day ?:blush:
QUOTE said:

> obviously we just sit on BnB all day!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

:rofl: Anybody ever watch the Wright Stuff in the morning? Boy he was slagging moms off who go on these websites 'whining about everything whilst they sit on their fat arses typing' - or something very close. Think he aimed it at mums.net in particular :haha:


----------



## molly85

Ewww sweeet u say? nasty. i'm off the sugar big time. My cakes had barely any in. awww molly is curled on my lap


----------



## molly85

He must have been on there to know what they say lol


----------



## PeanutBean

What about mums that go on forums on their iPhones on their way to high powered jobs I wonder? Lol

:hugs: for tomorrow madly. I'm sure you'll cope, we always do, and your OH will be back tomorrow night to cuddle and take care of you.

Sorry madcat I forgot to mention your scan nightmare, I was distracted by the threat to our pennies! Well, :growlmad:


----------



## loopylollipop

I thought that Peanut. I sat there watching thinking, hmmm I know a few ladies who would put you right, Mr Wright! Cheeky monkey

Forgive my ignorance, have been so busy trying to stop myself eating my own legs havent checked out the monies thing. Whats the HIP (not that I will get with my due date)?? Have just realised will still get child benefit as will be going back part time :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy hon wished I seen Mr Wright would have rang in and given him a piece of my mind :trouble: he obviously has NO IDEA!

Thanks Peanut hon :hugs: am sure I will be fine just being a ninny :dohh:

Theres a sort of argument brewing in 2nd tri about buggies in the UK being fashion items....I posted a few times but think I may stay out of it now :nope: everything turns into an argument arrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think a lot are fashion items! Lol. I couldn't care less what people want to waste their money on though.

Loopy it's the short-lived health in pregnancy grant. £190. Started in April 2009, finishing Jan 2011. Bah.


----------



## molly85

oi i'm getting a fashionable pram but i'm not paying for all of it lol
saying that veryfew prams will fit in my boot. back seats forshopping of all varieties


----------



## PeanutBean

Whatcha getting Molly? I don't know what anything over £400 looks like! Lol


----------



## molly85

lol the baby style oyster. eugh just had to chew mythyroxine it ended up in my porridge

holy crap 14 weeks tomorrow


----------



## gilz82

Wow that whole designer pushchair thread thing is a bit un-necesary. 

In my opinion even thought the OP keeps saying she didn't mean any offence, i think she's pretty naive to think that she won't have offended people just by the tone of the question she asked.

Anyhoo since i'm rambling about prams anyway, we are having serious trouble picking one we like. We want a three wheeler travel system, of which there are a few i know, but OH has decided to throw a spanner in the works by announcing that he only wants a three wheeler with one single wheel at the front not the double wheeled ones.

So far i've found two, the britax one that i think you might have Peanut and a hugely expensive one in Mothercare which is about double what we wanted to spend.

I actually think it's just going to be one of those weeks :blush: we saw a beautiful furniture set online the other night, cot, wardrobe and drawers with changing top thingy. We thought it was reduced from £600 to £400. Thought that was pretty good for all the furniture so decided we'd get it after christmas.

I looked at it again in my lunch break at work yesterday and was super shocked to realise that the £400 was just the cot bed :saywhat: The complete room set was actually £1200 :rofl: That was that plan knocked promptly on the head :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Gilz, the Britax I want is a double and has two wheels at the front right together. The travel system we have is an oldie and predates the three wheeler but I think that was the replacement model. I had a go with a friend's phil and ted and found one wheel at the front a bit unstable going up and down curbs so am glad the double has two. I will recommend Britax to everyone though whatever the model and they are reasonably priced too.

I agree that the OP was being a bit naive but it does get my goat when people say others are jealous of them for having more expensive prams!

Well I chucked again this morning. Sigh. All my toast. :sick: Had to get half hour later train to recover meaning I'll be late for training but on the plus side the first train was cancelled anyway so I'm glad I took the time to eat a croissant. Eyes are stinging, nose still smells of sick and my face capillaries are all popped. Attractive.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh poor peanut. i cant believe youre still being sick, you cope very well though & just get on with it. But i remember that feeling well, esp in the nose afterwards, (all these feelings&sensations are very much stored away in the mind of an emetophobic).


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks!! I'm so excited to at least have some work until Christmas! 

That video was sent to me a while back....I don't remember from whom....probably a guy :rofl:

Midwife appointment on Thursday!!!! EEeeeeek!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's great you've got your mw appointment to look forward to Ozzieshunni.

Well after some internet surfing while i should actually be working, think this might be the pram we'll get. That's if it's nice to push and OH agrees!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Britax-B..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item20aff1353f


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh that's great you've got your mw appointment to look forward to Ozzieshunni.
> 
> Well after some internet surfing while i should actually be working, think this might be the pram we'll get. That's if it's nice to push and OH agrees!
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Britax-B..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item20aff1353f

thats a nice one, similar to the quinny buzz i like!


----------



## gilz82

I think i liked the Quinny buzz but does it have double wheels at the front? If it does that'll be why my OH refused that one.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I think i liked the Quinny buzz but does it have double wheels at the front? If it does that'll be why my OH refused that one.

yes it does https://www.quinny.com/gb-en/strollers/buzz-3

must admit i hadnt given that aspect much thought!


----------



## gilz82

Yup that pram is lovely too Madcat, i can't actually remember what the reasons behind my OH not liking the double wheel arrangement at the front were, but he's not interested in being swayed about it. He's so stubborn sometimes.


----------



## madcatwoman

Had another crazy dream last night.

1st one, all my teeth were coming loose, litterally moving around in my jaw and falling out, i think at one point i put my hand in my mouth checking the ones that were still in.

2nd one, back in our old house, putting the xmas decors up, put them all up and realised we didnt have any left for this house!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat your dreams sound about as nutty as mine :haha:

I've always had weird dreams but pregnancy has seriously amplified the weirdness.


----------



## loopylollipop

I had a weird dream too last night. So vivid. Its ages since I have had any.

I had just given birth and the 'baby' was in fact a toddler who was skinny and ugly like my ex boyfriend. And I didnt like it at all. I truly though of him as an 'it'. Wondered if I could try again to get a baby I liked :wacko:

Wow, bad mother on the horizon...

I am not intending to spend much on a pram, am also looking at a 3 wheeler with a single wheel at the front (My OH is exactly like yours Gilz - wont consider any other). We were looking at one in Mamas and Papas for £160. It is the 03 Sport pushchair Tundra. Not exactly pretty but looked pretty durable. Watching them on ebay see if we can pick up a deal.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,well my appointment went well!!All is perfect with my lo,measuring perfectly for my dates.My placenta is to the front,thats why I'm not feeling the movement like my 2 boys!thats good to know!
Really nice sonographer so asked her straight out could she check the sex and she said yes,no probs once she does all my measurements.
So finally she went to the crotch,you know that shot with the wee bum and thighs,well there was nothing between the legs!
But when I say nothing there was no 3 lines for a girl either:dohh:

I asked seen as there was no obvious willy,is it more than likely a girl,and she said the willy could be tucked up,and because there's no obvious vagina either she really couldn't tell either way:cry::cry:
I think their scanner was pretty shit coz my pics aren't great at all,so maybe thats why.She said it was just a little early!!
What do yous reckon?no willy=girlie?or hiding willy=boy!!
I was fine at hospital coz at least she tried,and I was just so happy baby was doing well,but now i'm home its hit me i'm not gonna find out sex now til I book my 4d which'll prob be middle/end january!!!GGGrrrrrrr!!!!
I'm raging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hi girls,well my appointment went well!!All is perfect with my lo,measuring perfectly for my dates.My placenta is to the front,thats why I'm not feeling the movement like my 2 boys!thats good to know!
> Really nice sonographer so asked her straight out could she check the sex and she said yes,no probs once she does all my measurements.
> So finally she went to the crotch,you know that shot with the wee bum and thighs,well there was nothing between the legs!
> But when I say nothing there was no 3 lines for a girl either:dohh:
> 
> I asked seen as there was no obvious willy,is it more than likely a girl,and she said the willy could be tucked up,and because there's no obvious vagina either she really couldn't tell either way:cry::cry:
> I think their scanner was pretty shit coz my pics aren't great at all,so maybe thats why.She said it was just a little early!!
> What do yous reckon?no willy=girlie?or hiding willy=boy!!
> I was fine at hospital coz at least she tried,and I was just so happy baby was doing well,but now i'm home its hit me i'm not gonna find out sex now til I book my 4d which'll prob be middle/end january!!!GGGrrrrrrr!!!!
> I'm raging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ohhh thats crap, after all the waiting and they cant tell you the sex, this is my fear for my 20 week scan!.
Glad everything seems ok though!


----------



## vbaby3

I know,its gonna kill me!!My hubby is really disappointed too.I wanted to go to shops later an d buy a few babygrows and vests:cry:
Have to wait for my 4 d,just checking my calendar and will be 24wks at end of december,so maybe we'll book it for 1st wk of january.That doesn't seem too far away!!
At 20 wks you should be fine,unless baby has his feet tucked up or something!!


----------



## loopylollipop

hmmm, I reckon more likely girl, if no willy - then no identifiable girl bits are more likely than a hiding willy??? edit - sorry realised didnt really make sense. i know what i meant.

I would be gutted too, counting down days til I can (hopefully!) find out.

Glad everything is ok otherwise :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Thank you loopy!!I know exactly what you mean!!!
I was kinda thinking that way myself but don't wanna keep thinking that and then get the shock of my life when I go for my 4d if they tell me its a boy!!!
I have been feeling girl from the very start,and I think the 3 lines are easier to be missing than A whole set of testicles and a penis!!!
Oh its gonna be a long wait!


----------



## molly85

thats sooo annoying vbaby. hope you find some bits at your scan. I'v got a hunch on girl here. 

Crap day at work the risk level has raised so I've been told to stick to the office and guess what the other staff just ignored the instructions from the boss. Going to see occupational health next week to see what support they can offer me especially with this hip I'v been usimg the stairs but its a real pain it hurts on standing, hurst when standing or walking sitting and not moving is the prefered option but then when I need the loo it comes back. 

Bonus is I am stil 13st2 yes fat but have not gained weight, but am sure if I was skinny I would have a fab bump already


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Vbaby great your wee jellybean is doing well, bummer about the gender not being conclusive. 

Got my third attempt at my consultant appointment tomorrow. Feeling really nervous about it as my kidney is really sore and I'm starting to get nosebleeds again just like when I was sick. Hoping it's just some more pregnancy weirdness and not my kidney starting to give up. 

I wonder how madly got on with her GTT test today.


----------



## molly85

Awww gilz, hoping its just like the bleeding gums and just the extra blood flow. expecyt to be disapointed and hopefully you will be nicely suprised when they are expecting u


----------



## gilz82

Hadn't thought of it like that Molly but that's probably a good idea. If I think no one will be there it can only get better if someone turns up :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

I think :baby: is hyperactive today!.

ive pretty much felt kicking/movement(whatever those twitches are) on and off all day. But the strange thing is, the exact feelings ive been getting - ive now started feeling a bit above the belly button, and yet i thought uterus is only just at the belly button by 20 weeks.
It doesnt feel like gas, just exactly the same as the movements lower down. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## molly85

ohhhhhhh yay for movement madcat.

I am now positive i can feel bubs cycling away again. Hope i'm right I believe its meant to feel like popcorn going off.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ohhhhhhh yay for movement madcat.
> 
> I am now positive i can feel bubs cycling away again. Hope i'm right I believe its meant to feel like popcorn going off.

Ooo, yes, my early movements were felt at the same time as you are now, i used to think they felt like popping or flutters, now they're more like muscle twitches!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly that would be great if you were feeling movement. Maybe I wont be far behind. I just want there to be something that makes being pregnant feel real. 

Madcat that's fab you are getting consistent movements, when did they first start for you? Wow madcat you manages to answer my question before I'd even posted it hehe


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Molly that would be great if you were feeling movement. Maybe I wont be far behind. I just want there to be something that makes being pregnant feel real.
> 
> Madcat that's fab you are getting consistent movements, when did they first start for you? Wow madcat you manages to answer my question before I'd even posted it hehe

Ha!, im just brilliant me!.

Yeh, well i felt one flutter once, i was in the cinema, 2 days after my 12 week scan, and then nothing for about a week and a half 13 weeks started to feel the flutters/bubbles just now and then, but in the last3 weeks ive been feeling alot more, the last 2 weeks with regullarity!


----------



## molly85

i believe from the scan abby will be entering the tour de france so can imagine im going to get a good few kicks. iv been concentrating but got no more. its def not wind thats in a ve dif place this was between the top of my pelvic bone and mt right hip


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. Congrats on your healthy bean vbaby but sorry on the no-gender. Isn't 16 weeks the earliest to see bits? Perhaps at 17 it's still difficult? You can enjoy finding out at your 4D still.

Gilz I wouldn't take the nosebleeds as a sign, it's hugely common in pregnancy. I never have any kind of bleeding but during pregnancy it's always spotting.

Madcat we are in synch, my bean has been shuffling about all day too! I'm back to feeling movement low so I guess baby is long enough to start shifting around quite a bit as yesterday I was feeling at the top!

And now some more sympathy please because I've been sick AGAIN!! Twice in one day!!! How is that fair? How is that improving as I approach 20 weeks? I'm feeling really very sorry for myself indeed. :( It was really horrid. All my tea (what is the point of eating?) and my face is in the worst mess. Got to get up early tomorrow and have a 12 hour day in London. I just don't know how I'm going to do it. :(


----------



## molly85

Bed now and sleep. after a tiny bit of toast or milk so u have something in your tummy. 

My dad is fabled for saying you can't eat on an empty stomach when pg thia ia very sick you will throw up. 

Hugs hun. Your nearly half way there


----------



## gilz82

Thank about the nosebleed info Peanut, i'm know there are loads of things i can just put down to being pregnant. The nosebleeds are just very coicidental for me, i'd never ever had a spontaneous nosebleed before my kidney started playing up, then i ended up having them every day and only from my left nostril. Now the exact same thing is happening. Anyhoo sure the consultant will have some advice/opinion on it.

Also Peanut if you are still feeling so rough don't you think you should maybe be speaking to your dr/mx about it rather than just suffering?

Yay Molly you're 14 weeks :happydance: that'll be me tomorrow!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks gilz, ibalready spoke to the dr though, he won't give me anything. Last time I got some meds at 30 odd weeks and they were reluctant even then.

Having a nightmare day. Terrible night's sleep with Byron waking me every hour or so then I felt ill which woke me. Up at 6. Slow progress but managed to leave on time only to find my train is delayed just enough to miss the London train. Now sat on a cold wall awaiting my mum to take me to the first stop along the London line and hoping the very slow traffic won't mean I miss the train. So pissed off. This is not the way to help me get through a horribly long day.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All
Sorry to hear you have gotten so sick again peanut, i really dont know how you cope with it, sucha vile thing to put up with.

bit of a no news day here i think, wind and rain is howling outside,even the cat wont go out.


----------



## gilz82

Thats funny Madcat my dog did the same thing this morning. I opened the door and he looked at me like, how about you go outside and pee in that!

Today at work is dragging past, think it's cos i've got the hospital this afternoon.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

So I have just being catching up.....

vbaby so sorry they couldnt tell you LO`s sex must have been a crap scanning system cause I have seen oodles of ladies on here having private sexing slcans at exactly 16wks and been told def sex then :dohh: I agree with the other grad ladies though would def go with the theory :pink: :)

Molly hon Happy 14wks :)

Gilz is your appointment today? if so goodluck I hope you get a better service than previously!

:wohoo: for movements madcat :) Charlie baby has ants in his pants most of the time esp when I drink orange juice :dohh: I think he likes mummy`s craving there :lol:

Peanut so sorry you are still being :sick: seems like we are the perfect bump buddies what a pair we are :dohh: hope you feel better today and your journey isnt too bad :hugs:

As for buggies ladies I have decided this is the worst decision to make whilst being preggo :wacko: I am all buggied out and fear if I could carry Charlie on my back until he was say about 3yrs old I would do this instead cause this buggy choosing thingy is just so damn hard :dohh: We have shortlisted the Britax also at Peanuts recommendation and the other buggy we have shortlisted is the Cosatto Cabi....DH has the day off when we go for our 20+4wk scan and so we are going to drive across to bambinodirect in huddersfield not far from where we live :) They do sell online but also have a HUGE showroom and sell/stock all the buggys we like so we are going to have a test drive and a play :) Might take MIL too as she is paying for our purchase and think it might be worth her checking things out with us too.

My GTT was a nightmare and Ladies unless you have to have this test (high risk!) then I would not recommend having it :nope: worse than child birth in my eyes and I have been terribly :sick: since I drank that nasty horrible polycal stuff they give you :cry: I get my results via telephone tomorrow and am hoping if theres any justice that it shows Gestational Diabetes cause although I was pooing myself at this scary prospect I would much now prefer this than to have a negative test and repeat the GTT at 26wks....maybe I sound like the worst sort of whinger and this sounds totally riddick but I just encountered the worst thing I have ever ever experienced :sad2: I am also on sick from work too AGAIN cause I have a suspected viral infection now :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!
Well all last night I kept having dreams about not finding out the gender of my baby!!!!!
Its obviously to the forefront of my mind!!:haha:

Gilz hope your appointment goes well,and your nose bleeds are nothing to worry about:hugs:
Peanut:hugs:can't believe how ill you're being.x

Great news on all of you feeling loads of movement!I feeling barely anything and only about as strong as I felt at wk 10/11 when I first started feeling it!At least I know the placenta is to the front and thats the reason.It seems so strange coz I was used to being booted to bits by the boys!

Madly,so sorry your test was so awful yesterday:hugs:
I've had this test done for both my other pregnancies and will be getting it done at 24wks with this 1.We've a family history of diabetes and my bmi is kinda borderline overweight.
In my hospital they don't give you a rank thing to drink,they basically do your bloods,give you a bottle of lucozade to drink and then do your bloods an hr later,so its fine!!
Not worried about gestational diabetes as I was fine with my boys pregnancies,and they were both average size babies,I suppose they just like to do these tests if you're at risk at all.

Well my baby oran is sick today,don't know whats wrong,he has a high temperature,off his food and soooo contrary.H'e havin a little nap now.Could be just he's teething,we're waiting on them dreaded last 4 back teeth,his wee bum is red aswell so always a sign of teething,poor wee mite.Plus he had me up at 5.30 this morning so i'll be getting a very early 1 tonight in case he has me up half the night tonight!


----------



## vbaby3

On the gender thing...again!!!:dohh:
I did a bitta googling last night and you definately can't think girl just coz there was no obvious willy!!You gotta see the 3 lines for girl,or you're still just 50/50.
Read a few stories of similar scans to mine which were basically sexless,and just as many turned out to be boys as girls.
I do love all your theories though as a lil girl would be lovely!!:thumbup:
Gonna try and put it out of my mind now til closer my 4d scan,which I will book for as early as possible!!
Can't wait to hear what yous are all having.Most of you will prob know before me!:cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> On the gender thing...again!!!:dohh:
> I did a bitta googling last night and you definately can't think girl just coz there was no obvious willy!!You gotta see the 3 lines for girl,or you're still just 50/50.
> Read a few stories of similar scans to mine which were basically sexless,and just as many turned out to be boys as girls.
> I do love all your theories though as a lil girl would be lovely!!:thumbup:
> Gonna try and put it out of my mind now til closer my 4d scan,which I will book for as early as possible!!
> Can't wait to hear what yous are all having.Most of you will prob know before me!:cry:

ive got the horrible feeling this will happen to me, ive been waiting so impatiently to find out the gender, im just waiting for the kick in the teeth the be told the sonographer cant see!


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> On the gender thing...again!!!:dohh:
> I did a bitta googling last night and you definately can't think girl just coz there was no obvious willy!!You gotta see the 3 lines for girl,or you're still just 50/50.
> Read a few stories of similar scans to mine which were basically sexless,and just as many turned out to be boys as girls.
> I do love all your theories though as a lil girl would be lovely!!:thumbup:
> Gonna try and put it out of my mind now til closer my 4d scan,which I will book for as early as possible!!
> Can't wait to hear what yous are all having.Most of you will prob know before me!:cry:

Wow that is interesting. Still hunch girl though! I supposed we have to remember though that even the later scans arent 100%. I had a lady referred to me a few weeks ago from postnatal ward who had been told a boy and it was a girl. She was devastated (although baby wasnt well either). So am keeping this in mind as she was scanned at the same place I will be.

When is you 4D scan vbaby? x

ps I am having GTT too - hope it is the lucozade option!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodness Loopy I hope its the lucozade option too :( I would hate for any of you ladies to have the same experience as me :nope:

I also have a feeling that the `missing gender` thing might happen to us too. Charlie had his/her back to us for the whole of our dating scan so I am anticipating the same thing again however I am sure at your 20wk scan they do like to see a facial peek of your bubba to make sure everything is okey dokey so I guess if this is the case I may be one of thoses ladies who are sent for a walk and a coffee to try and get bubba to move :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,my worry was that the sonographer just wouldn't tell,wasn't sure of hospital policy.She was really lovely so I asked her could she check before she even started.When she said yes,no problem!!I was like a child on xmas morning,was sooo excited waiting for her to get to the privates area!!And then to not find out,I was totally deflated!!
Didn't you say your dh wanted to get a 4d?at least if baby doesn't behave you can find out then!
I really wanted to find out at this scan and then my 4d would've been confirmation!
Even at my 4d with shay,which was my only chance to find out the gender I was 28wks.When she started he had his back to us,face covered and was sitting on his crossed legs!!It was soo typical of my luck,couldn't see the gender but couldn't see the face either!!Nice sonographer sent me off for a 10min walk and gave me a can of coke and when I came back we finally got to see it all.Really thought though that i'd be sent home not knowing!

Haven't booked my 4d yet loopy,they say between 24-30wks,so i'll prob book it for when i'm 24.I'll be 24 on new years eve so probably early january.Just have to make sure we'll have the money before I book it,there's not usually any to spare around xmas time,so might try and hide a few euro away every wk towards it!
I suppose on a slight positive,I had to go to my appointment alone yest,so if I had found out dh would've missed it,so at least at my 4d it'll be dh,and the boys,coz they do saturday appointments:happydance:
It will be nice for us all to find out together!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Madcat,my worry was that the sonographer just wouldn't tell,wasn't sure of hospital policy.She was really lovely so I asked her could she check before she even started.When she said yes,no problem!!I was like a child on xmas morning,was sooo excited waiting for her to get to the privates area!!And then to not find out,I was totally deflated!!
> Didn't you say your dh wanted to get a 4d?at least if baby doesn't behave you can find out then!
> I really wanted to find out at this scan and then my 4d would've been confirmation!
> Even at my 4d with shay,which was my only chance to find out the gender I was 28wks.When she started he had his back to us,face covered and was sitting on his crossed legs!!It was soo typical of my luck,couldn't see the gender but couldn't see the face either!!Nice sonographer sent me off for a 10min walk and gave me a can of coke and when I came back we finally got to see it all.Really thought though that i'd be sent home not knowing!
> 
> Haven't booked my 4d yet loopy,they say between 24-30wks,so i'll prob book it for when i'm 24.I'll be 24 on new years eve so probably early january.Just have to make sure we'll have the money before I book it,there's not usually any to spare around xmas time,so might try and hide a few euro away every wk towards it!
> I suppose on a slight positive,I had to go to my appointment alone yest,so if I had found out dh would've missed it,so at least at my 4d it'll be dh,and the boys,coz they do saturday appointments:happydance:
> It will be nice for us all to find out together!

i dont know how much to drink before the 20 week scan(when ever it is!),a pint?, half a pint? none at all? or something sugary so baby is on the move!


----------



## vbaby3

I drank a carton of orange juice while I was waiting,to make sure baby was awake.Went to the loo about 4 times though while waiting.Don't think it really matters how full your bladder is at this stage.


----------



## molly85

Ahhh don't make me worry we won't find out. Really hoping Doc brings scan forward to 18weeks then again some where during the 20's 

Gils we'll def be in 2nd tri then scary!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah madcat I agree with vbaby orange juice always seems to get baby Charlie on the move....funny even with the polycal at my GTT yesterday which has an orange tang taste to it he was on the go :lol: I think I might drink orange juice this time but not too early before my app as I was dying for a pee at my dating scan and had to go wee a bit out :rofl: was worried my bladder wasnt full enough then until the sonographer lady said `gosh you have one almightly full bladder there` I agree with vbaby not sure if matters so much with 20wk scan as baby is too big to miss :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think my fear is that baby Charlie will have his/her back to us the whole time again but am sure they need to see facial peek to do proper checks so am hoping I do get sent for a walk and a coke/coffee if s/he decides to be a monkey....with Oliver he was such a lazy boy the scan went fine...def :blue: no denying it :)


----------



## vbaby3

I think they can still get a 'potty shot' even if his back is to you,maybe i'm wrong now but they need to go under the bum,and look upwards,don't know if it matters which way he's facing,but I could be completely wrong.But of course you'll want to see his/her face.
I didn't get any nice profile pics yest,just scary skeleton skull face ones,and the jaw was opening and closing!baby was looking right at us.
The sonographer kept saying oh wow look at that for a beautiful face,it looked like a halloween mask or something to me,with an opening and closing mouth!!
I'm sure he/she is beautiful with flesh and skin on!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I'm at Euston awaiting my first class seat home. Hooray! Been a middling day after all the disaster. Hope I get home without incident.

On the sex scanning, my mw told me a couple of stories last appointment, I meant to put them on here. Two ladies, both told girl. First had lovely home birth, mw delivered baby, wrapped in towel and passed to mum without looking. Later fob came over and whispered "it's a boy". Mw did double take! Lol. She had to speak to all the rellies who thought it was a joke and wouldn't believe fob! Second was in hospital and didn't speak for 20 mins after boy was delivered. The grandma whispered to mw that even the lightswitches were pink! I think there is a lesson in there!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I'm at Euston awaiting my first class seat home. Hooray! Been a middling day after all the disaster. Hope I get home without incident.

On the sex scanning, my mw told me a couple of stories last appointment, I meant to put them on here. Two ladies, both told girl. First had lovely home birth, mw delivered baby, wrapped in towel and passed to mum without looking. Later fob came over and whispered "it's a boy". Mw did double take! Lol. She had to speak to all the rellies who thought it was a joke and wouldn't believe fob! Second was in hospital and didn't speak for 20 mins after boy was delivered. The grandma whispered to mw that even the lightswitches were pink! I think there is a lesson in there!


----------



## vbaby3

Thats awful isn't it!!
I have to say though my baby room is done up in creams and beiges and has been since shay was born,and all my baby stuff,buggies,chairs etc are all gender neutral coz I wanted them to last for all my children regardless of sex.
WhenI find out the gender I'll only go as far as buying some babygrows and vests and maybe an outfit or 2,so it wouldn't be the end of the world if it was wrong!
Poor peanut,thats a long day for you,hope you get home soon and can rest,x


----------



## gilz82

Evening ladies :flower:

Sorry Oran is sick Vbaby and so sorry your GTT test was horrible Madly. 

Well my consultant showed up today although I wish she hadn't now. I have a whole host of things to happen now. I have to get a scan cos they are worried about my kidney, I've to see an ear nose and throat specialist cos they are worried about my nosebleeds. I've to go back on iron cos my aneamia is back and here's the worst part. 

My mum died from blood clots in the lungs which came from a dvt. She also had a dvt when pregnant. So now even though I'm at the low end of bmi and reasonably healthy I have to go on daily blood thinning injections!!

I HATE needles, so scared of them it's unbelievable and I have to go and learn how to inject myself everyday for the rest of my pregnancy. 

To finish my rant on a positive though I did get my appointment for my 20wk scan. It's the 7th of January, think that's the same day as yours again Loopy :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh poor Gilz! :hugs: I suppose it's all for a good cause but how rubbish to have to go through so much. :( I guess you'll probably get over your needle fear by the end!

I'm having a very underwhelming experience in first class. Veg sandwich is Stilton so can't have that. I'm braving choc mousse though it probably has gelatine in. Wifi won't work. Can't get to connect screen on phone or laptop. At least the plug is working so my mobile is charging!


----------



## gilz82

I really hope so Peanut but I've been needle phobic for so long I can't see that changing. 

As soon as the consultant said it I started crying cos it freaks me out so much.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no gilz hon :( I theres me moaning about what seems so insignificant to your pregnancy fate :sad1:


----------



## gilz82

Doesn't work like that Madly silly, everyone is allowed to moan about everything. All of our concerns are equally important :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon its just feels a little silly in comparision and theres me wishing GD on myself so I dont have to have another GTT when its nowt compared to jabbing oneself daily which I might have to do with GD anyway.....gosh these preggo hormones are driving me mad!


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:I do believe im less greasy than i have been
i was having to wash my hair ever day, and by the afternoons i was having to dry shampoo it again,basically my hair wasnt even lasting a day. Now im able to wash my hair every other day(i couldnt even do that before i was pregnant!). I hope it stays this way. Still getting one or two spots but again nothing like it was:thumbup:
anyone else less...erm..greasy?


----------



## PeanutBean

I did last time but not so much this time. Maybe a bit less now. I think I might be growing a beard though. :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly hon if I can learn to cope with the self injecting, which I will make myself, I'm sure you'll be fine. 

If you have diabetes could your DH do the training so he could do your injections for you instead?


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow on the grease thing my hair seems to be ok but my skin is getting worse, I've got loads of stupid spots along my hairline though they are so annoying.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow on the grease thing my hair seems to be ok but my skin is getting worse, I've got loads of stupid spots along my hairline though they are so annoying.

Aww Gilz sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
on the up side - you have a lemon :thumbup:
yes our scans are on the same day, I cant wait :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay Loopy you have a peach today congrats :happydance:

Is it hard to learn how to self inject Loopy? I have to start Fragmin daily next week and i'm terrified, so wish my OH wasn't working away so that he could just do it all the time.


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy 18 weeks to us Peanut!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Peanut and Madcat :happydance: have to admit though that sweet potato in the ticker looks a bit icky :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Congrats Peanut and Madcat :happydance: have to admit though that sweet potato in the ticker looks a bit icky :haha:

looks a bit small to me!


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:well blow me down!!!

the hospital have just sent me thru my scan appointment, not the week after next as i had hoped, but not far off, Monday 6th december at 9am.

hope the baby doesnt decide to hide its girlie/boy bits!, and hope everything else is ok in there!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay Madcat that's fabulous!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh yay Madcat that's fabulous!!

best bit of post ive had for weeks lol!. doesnt take much to make me happy lol!


----------



## gilz82

I know what you mean. I'm still waiting on the results of my combined nuchal scan and bloods coming through. They said it would take 5-7 days for them to come in the post or i'd get a phonecall if the results weren't good.

Given i haven't heard anything i'm hoping they are ok, and that the nhs has just posted them second class to save money.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I know what you mean. I'm still waiting on the results of my combined nuchal scan and bloods coming through. They said it would take 5-7 days for them to come in the post or i'd get a phonecall if the results weren't good.
> 
> Given i haven't heard anything i'm hoping they are ok, and that the nhs has just posted them second class to save money.

Oh!, the NHS did yours?, thats the only thing, is the waiting. with my private clinic they did the bloods the week before (&results come back within 24hrs!) and then the nuchal scan a week later, and then tied all the information up in one on the day i was there to give me the outcome. Now that is something i wouldnt like to wait for!!. But as you say, no news is good news!!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh gilz,so sorry you have to go thru all this:hugs:
I suppose on a positive at least they're looking after you and your jellybean well,and taking every precaution to make sure you're both ok.:hugs::hugs:x

Madcat,my hair wasn't too bad but my skin has definately cleared up,I wouldn't say i'm exactly glowing,but I'm looking a lot fresher than I did a month ago!!
Thats great you've your scan on the 6th,looks like you'll be 1st to know the sex,fingers crossed your baby behaves!

And great news gilz on your scan date too,i'll prob be havin my 4d round about that time too!

All ok here,oran slept thru last night but woke early absolutely screaming.His temp still high,but not as bad as yest.He's in good form now since the nurofen kicked in!Hope its just his teeth at him!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oohh i'llbe gutted if baby is naughty that morning!, really!. Although above all else i hope scan shows he/she to be all healthy.

Yes, i know what your saying, im still getting spots here and there, had another this morning, but my skin also seems to look alot fresher.

Is anyone else feeling that the 2nd tri forum is pointing out alot of things to worry about at the moment, i know people cant help it with their sad news, but it also makes everyone else worry.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Well it seems to be a day for lots of ticking of tickers :lol:

Congrats on graduating to a Lemon Gilz hon :) 

Congrats on graduating to a Peach Loopy :)

and Congrats on graduating to a Sweet Potato Madcat and Peanut :)

Does anyone know what comes after Avocado....must go have a look :) I will be 17wks tomorrow :wohoo:

Great news you got your scan date Madcat and I agree with vbaby you will be the first to find out which TEAM your on :dance:

vbaby I hope your little man feels better real soon!

My news.....Well my GTT was NORMAL :dohh: as expected...so I have 9wks to work up courage to repeat the GTT again at 26wks :sad1: somehow I will find it for me and baby Charlie but you know it only occured to me this morning when the nurse told me everything was ok, not even borderline that I may not have GD at all :) Which means quite possibly a normal delivery for me which I want so much :dance: SO I have decided that I am going to live as if I def dont and wont have GD and if I do come 26wks well then I will deal with it then but am not going to worry about it until then :thumbup: This is my last pregnancy and I want to enjoy it as much as possible!

I got my physio referral and made an appointment :) Its on Tuesday 30th so less than two weeks away :thumbup: and I saw my Dr this morning....I have another chest infection, viral infection and thrush on my tongue again :wacko: She didnt want to give me antibiotics again so soon so I have a prescription for an inhaler, some more stuff for the thrush and some paracetamols :thumbup: I am to rest and see how I feel to return to work on Monday....She told me I did incredibly well to return to work at all considering all the infections I have been harbouring and that it would have knocked a non pregnant person for six so goodness knows how I felt well enough to return to work so soon......Needless to say my boss didnt sound too happy when I told him.....NEWS FLASH FOR MY BOSS....AM NOT HAPPY AM ILL AGAIN SO DEAL WITH IT :gun:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, mine was an onion last week if that helps!!. a large onion we all decided!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you :lol: must be one large onion I agree.....baby Charlie was on fine form last night kicking away for about 10mins solid :dohh: think he must have got comfy then cause he was all quiet after that....a baby onion with arms and legs :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you :lol: must be one large onion I agree.....baby Charlie was on fine form last night kicking away for about 10mins solid :dohh: think he must have got comfy then cause he was all quiet after that....a baby onion with arms and legs :rofl:

a kinda long onion with arms and legs!, i was never quite feeling the whole onion thing last week, although im not sure about sweetpotato either.

I find that baby is more active in there if i busy myself doing things, and then just stop and sit down!!. I wonder when i'll feel proper kicks as appossed to the twitches?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am still feeling the `twitching` hon...last night I wasnt sure if Charlie had hiccups cause Oliver use to get them an awful lot and it did last for about 10mins and then stopped....I was desparate to get the doppler out to see but didnt want to disturb DH as we were in bed :dohh: I want to feel a proper kick too :)

Not feeling the onion either :nope: and sweet pototo looks rank :( when does it start to get interesting I wonder :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

> and sweet pototo looks rank

 LMAO!!!!!!!!

i had the doppler out this morning (i swear its an addiction), i used it more to hear the movements than anything else now!.
I had the strangest sound though, just to the right of my belly button, i hear 3 squeeks, i dont know, just squeeky noises and 3 of them, it hought there was a mouse in there or something!. WTF?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Mango next week for you madcat (and peanut!) 

Seems theres a big growth spurt from 20wks measuring 6.5inches to 21wks at 10.5cm maybe thats when we will all start to feel what are more like kicks :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I had the squeaks too this morning on the doppler :wacko: DH heard it and I was like WTF was that :loopy: Really bizare!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My doppler goes back next Wednesday....I hired it for a month...however I am hoping my close friend can borrow one from a friend of hers for me :) (I know her friend we often do coffee trips out and see sometimes comes!) Beats paying for more rental charges :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Midwife appointment soon! Still feeling ill as anything, but managed toast this morning. Got the job! 0 contract hours so it's just when they need me but hey money is money! Wish me luck! :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG I had the squeaks too this morning on the doppler :wacko: DH heard it and I was like WTF was that :loopy: Really bizare!

OH WOW!, you had it too, what the hell was it??. im going to google it!lol

edit-been googling, and cant find anything!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> OMG I had the squeaks too this morning on the doppler :wacko: DH heard it and I was like WTF was that :loopy: Really bizare!
> 
> OH WOW!, you had it too, what the hell was it??. im going to google it!lol
> 
> edit-been googling, and cant find anything!Click to expand...

I wanted to say it was the baby gurgling to us but thats plain riddick even for me to believe :rofl: I wonder if it was baby swallowing fluid or summat :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Hooray for 18 weeks! Madcat my scan is on the 7th! Can't believe I might know the sex in three weeks, this is all new to me.

I reckon your Doppler squeaks were just interference ladies.

Madly so glad your test was normal.

Gilz :hugs: again.

I'm feeling really pretty well today. Only retched once and been hungry a lot. Kind of amazing after the last couple of days. We all slept right through last night so probably that helped. Done lots of work already and having an easy day after working 5 hours over yesterday.


----------



## madcatwoman

its sure was strange, interference usually sounds like crackling, i really dont know! lol!


----------



## gilz82

Madcat i totally understand what you are saying about the 2nd tri forum. Naively i thought that it would be less scary than 1st tri but there do seem to be a flutter of threads doing the rounds in there that don't have nice outcomes.

I've stepped back from it again and just going to content myself speaking to you guys :hugs: and checking in on the ttc guys.


----------



## vbaby3

Thats great news about your test results madly!!Positive thinking,hopefully you get your natural birth,there's no point in worrying about something that might not even happen.x
Ask them can you drink lucozade instead of that awful drink they give you for your nxt test.x
Oh thats great peanut and madly your scans are the same wk,that'll be an exciting 1!!
Good luck with the new job ozzie,yeh money is money,especially at this time of yr!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Madcat i totally understand what you are saying about the 2nd tri forum. Naively i thought that it would be less scary than 1st tri but there do seem to be a flutter of threads doing the rounds in there that don't have nice outcomes.
> 
> I've stepped back from it again and just going to content myself speaking to you guys :hugs: and checking in on the ttc guys.

ived been thinking of stepping back from it too today, its not that i dont feel sorry for those girls, but it has a negative effect on me.


----------



## gilz82

No i totally understand Madcat i was actually crying this morning reading one of the threads and thats when i thought enough was enough. 

Of course i have huge amounts of sympathy for the girls in question but i also think we need to be sightly selfish and concentrate on our own babies at the moment.


----------



## vbaby3

Yes girls,step back from the 2nd tri forums.
We're all supposed to enjoy our pregnancies,I know there are a million things that can go wrong,but we can't dwell on these things or we'll be basket cases for the whole 9 months.
This being my 3rd,you would think i'd be nice and chilled out about everything,but i'm the most paranoid this time!
My 1st was wonderful,I didn't go on any forums,didn't google anything,didn't know anyone who miscarried,so I just sailed through with my head in the clouds!
Even when I had seriously high blood pressure and got kept in hospital for days on a few occasions,I still didn't realize how dangerous it was for me and baby!
Ignorance is definately bliss!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i know the post you were crying at, because i shed a few tears myself, its not really the attitude we should be carry around with us though.

Gosh, does anyone else stomach feel like its on the last notch before all the muscles exploade when you get to late afternoon?, i dont know wheather its just after eating, bloat, or what, i feel alot bigger later in the day!


----------



## gilz82

I'm exactly the same Madcat, every morning i wake up with a lovely bump which then disappears when i go for a pee :haha: Normal sized for the rest of the day til i eat lunch and then i feel like i might burst! 

I don't even eat much, mostly just a sandwich or some fruit and a muller rice and i feel like i could explode.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh good, it isnt just me though, i feel like all my muscles might rip from my stomach lol!.


who was it that said they would go for the Britax 3 wheeler travel system?, im thinking the same now, although i like the Quinny buzz i too am thinking one front wheel makes more sense than two, plus its a wee bit cheaper, so we might look into the britax one first
https://www.britax.co.uk/pushchairs/b-smart


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's the pram we are probably going to get Madcat. It was my weird OH who refused to have one with double wheels at the front of a 3 wheeler.

It's nice isn't it? There is a place on ebay that does the whole travel system plus a foot muff/ cosy toe for £450 i think.


----------



## madcatwoman

im just starting to think it makes more sense to have the one wheel at the front. i think what we're going to do is have a look in toys r us in january at them (we only have a small mothercare near us with a choice of just a few in the shop), so we'll go off to chester and take a good look.

dont know what ive done, feels like ive landed on my bum heavy and now it aches when i sit!. every day theres another new and wonderful symptom! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with you vbaby....ignorance is bliss :) with Oliver I didnt have a clue hence why I never pushed the gestational diabetic issue....I was clueless and walked around worry free....now I am just freaking about everything...I lurk in 2nd tri and only read things that sound safe :blush: how awfuls that but I cant get into scary stuff am scared enough and trying to hang onto pma in any way possible :dohh:

We now have a toss up between two buggies the britax b smart 4 in neon black (same as above ladies only 4 wheels) bizarely DH is dead against 3 wheelers :dohh: and we have been eyeing up the oyster (I believe Molly is getting this one!) simply because of all the extra bits.....I like the fact that for 50.00ish you can change the look by buying different seat liners and hoods so if you fancy a change its great and also the fact that the hood comes with a built in sun shade.....you will only understand if you have like me spent the whole summer battling to keep your babe covered with one of those parasol thingys :) We have been looking at this website for its great prices :)....and cause its not too far away from where we ail in Leeds we are going to drive across the day of our 2nd scan and test drive the toss up between them :) The oyster is slightly swinging it but for me at the minute :shrug: but I want to compare....The both are have height adjustable handles (for us tall people :)) and they both have reversible seat and both car seat compatible and those are the main features I want...So now for checking them out in the flesh and hey ladies they do some great online deals at this place too check it out :)

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz check out the price of this :) doesnt include cosy toes which you can prob buy for 20.00 cheaper still :)

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/Bri...k_Britax_BUN-CPC058084-13656/version.asp?PID=


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Gilz check out the price of this :) doesnt include cosy toes which you can prob buy for 20.00 cheaper still :)
> 
> https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/Bri...k_Britax_BUN-CPC058084-13656/version.asp?PID=

thats not a bad deal!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

They have Quinny buzz on there as well madcat lots of cheap package deals :) not sure how much or little you want in a package but check it out :)

I only want the main buggy seat and a car seat am not too fussed about the pram carry cot part...I dont drive so has to be bus accessable iykwim but this seems to be a good place to look!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We will be going out to this place on the 14th December but it comes recommended.....They have some great prices/packages!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This is the Oyster :) well known buggy retailers sell the seat unit, chasis and car seat for at least 500.00....this place is discounted already but then they discount further....350.00 is such a bargain and you can get the whole package inc seat unit, chasis, car seat, carry cot unit for 450.00ish from here as well when it would prob normally cost about 700.00....shock horror madcat I am even thinking of taking MIL on this buggy trip cause shes buying and I want her to see just how cheap this place is :)

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/Oys...k_Car_Seat_and_A_BUN-OCHBLA-14232/version.asp


----------



## PeanutBean

:happydance: Converting you all to Britax! They should pay me commission! :rofl:

What's going on in 2nd tri? Not been in for a few days, too busy!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The full oyster shebang is 440.00 on here am going to compare elsewhere now will let you know the difference

https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/Oys...ck_Car_Seat_Carr_BUN-OCHBLA-14237/version.asp


----------



## gilz82

Wow thanks Madly that's a far better price than I've seen anywhere else and you're right the cosy toes on their own probably won't be too expensive. 

What you were saying about parasols is another reason I like the britax pram. It's got a really big pull forward hood on the buggy and on the car seat to so little jellybean can always be shaded.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nearly 600.00 elsewhere for the oyster package....me thinks 440.00 is a bargain!

Yes peanut we are all britax converts :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome Gilz....As I say comparing the britax and oyster they are not much different except with the oyster you can colour code your hood and seat liner for a change if you fancy depends how much it matters....it doesnt really to me :dohh: They are very much like for like but I want to compare one against the other in flesh iykwim....wheels are particularly inportant to me and we will be walking lots with baby Charlie...school run there and back four times is at least a 20/30min walk so wheels will get a fair pasting! The oyster is only slightly more expensive by 20.00-30.00 for the sort of package I want and to be fair a cosy toes wont be so important for our late spring/early summer babes cause hopefully the warmer weather will set in so time to buy that later :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

GOODNESS I THINK I WILL AVOID 2ND TRI :(

I posted on a thread a few times generally having a whinge about all things pregnant...wasnt the op and wasnt the only one to moan however recieved what I now understand to be a sarcastic comment in reply to one of my posts...The lady who posted the sarcastic comment is having a rough day for reason I have just read about....now am no mind reader but is that any reason to be so rude :growlmad: honestly some people!


----------



## madcatwoman

Someone getting narky over there with you madly?, tell you what, i noticed you gotta watch what you say sometimes!.
Youre amongst friends here though!:thumbup:, have a good moan to us instead, we dont care, we all do it!!.

Your taking MIL pram shopping??. well..WELL.. aparently ours is paying for the pram and cot.........Hmmm, can i just point out in the catalogue to her as to what we want and get a cheque written out??:haha::haha:
Hope she doesnt want extra child access in re-payment for this?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I know I shouldnt laugh but that is such a typical thing for a MIL to do :wacko: come to think of it I wonder if my MIL has this in mind.....mmmmmmmmmmmm me wonders :trouble: I may rethink this and ask for a cheque/cash instead!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah....but then av noticed its sort of clicky sometimes as well and your posts get ignored but ummmmmmmmm certain little groups :sad1: I understand why this lady was upset but hey am no mind reader and I didnt see her thread *sigh* It was sort of like `my you do have it bad....maybe I should shut up` a bit nasty considering I had absolutely no idea of her sorrow!


----------



## loopylollipop

oh dear better avoid it over there in 2nd tri, they sound a bit hostile. get enough of that crap at work. come on here to chill ...

I appreciate people may be going through bad things, but like Gilz said each persons suffering is individual and is still suffering whatever else is going on.

Gilz, the self injecting is very straightforward. Now the needle phobia is a different matter, and may be harder to deal with. They are teeny tiny needles though, and its to protect you and your :baby:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy I just keep telling myself that. 

As for the second tri forum this week it's been both sad and hostile. The sadness we could all do without, I'm not remotely suggesting these girls shouldn't post more that I/we should't read cos then I panic/stress etc. 

The hostile threads I don't know if anyone has noticed but there seems to be the same few people making the sarcastic or bordering on nasty comments and then same few ladies trying to defuse things. 

Think we are all far better off in here where we can moan til all our hearts are content without offending anyone and always getting support.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Spot on Gilz I noticed its the same Ladies making the hostile comments and the same Ladies trying to defuse the situations/topics of conversation :( Not great though still maybe a little bitchy on my part but they gotta go to 3rd tri at some point! I see the same posters and come away from the thread :( not something we should have to do but I agree this thread is our little home!


----------



## madcatwoman

we're at home here girls:thumbup:,amongst friends!, i like it here!. 

ive got my eye on two pairs of mat jeans on ebay btw,just thought id share that with you all. i currently wear my jeans with a hairband,and although they no longer squish my bump they now slip down round my arse instead!.:haha:

right, im off to watch sarah beenys restoration program, and rest my bum, it feels bruised for some reason!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have just had a little :cry:

Maybe its the hormones (or not!) but I feel like I am the only one who wants :baby: Charlie as in DH doesnt seem to be overly keen on the whole subject :sad1: He barely takes note of anything I say baby/pregnancy related and once DS is settled in bed he puts on his series record of what I call his `man series` and well thats him for the night. So I sit on bnb or whatever to while away the evening. I have tried to spend time with him once DS has gone to bed and have even sat and watch said stuff with him but still :nope: I feel like I am invisible right now...I shouldnt be not be my expanding midriff :lol: The only time he was remotely interested in anything I said was to ask me about the buggy place we are going after our next scan so he could text his work mate the details as they are also expecting :( Now I know men are not renowned for intricate details, remembering stuff etc but last night when I asked him if he had arranged time off next Thursday for my ob gynae appointment he went all quiet and said `I think so!` I mean he could have lied and said `yes` to make me feel better at the very least but :nope: I was just showing him a video of a ladies 4d scan....amazing....and I commented on not been able to wait for ours....apparently now we cant even begin to try and afford to have a 4d scan :saywhat: I am upset as I intend to contribute all of my xmas cash to the fund which is around 70.00-85.00 so I will probably cover practically the whole cost myself...but :nope: no can do....This just kinda topped me over the edge and I got incredibly upset....It wasnt even just about the scan cause I know if I went to him after xmas and said I have the money so when do you want to book for he wouldnt say :nope: its just the build up of everything. I know I havent been very well :cry: and with the MS things havent been exactly enjoyable but talk about taking ANY joy I have away from me :sad1: I just told him exactly how I feel and that right now I feel like I am the only one whos sees a positive in anything in our live and I cant stick his `downer` attitude anymore....He was apologetic for making me feel like this and apologised for not exactly seeming keen where :baby: Charlie is concerned and promises to be more supportive and have a brighter outlook...he also said if HE can afford it he will pay for the scan for us....So now I feel a little better not least of all cause I told him exactly how I feel at last and now I hope he takes heed and acts upon what he promised....mainly the more supportive and brighter outlook!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: everyone. Try not to be offended by others even if they're mean! I've been where you are, I joined the forum in 1st tri and it was easier to make friends because it was smaller but I had plenty of those moments of feeling alternately ignored or picked on. It can be so affecting as well, especially when hormonal and worried. Nearly three years on I feel generally better about these things and have learnt what things not to read or how to respond or ignore or even occasionally never look back at a thread k was much involved in that was upsetting me. I found it tool a while to find my feet. My real friends on here are those I've shared threads with like this one. I'm so glad I started it. Last time my good mates were the December mummies but the April one's now are Manu and so cliquey that I never bother with the thread at all.

I think we can say just about anything in here! We've all got our fair share of pregnancy woes. It's a safe place to retreat to!

Madly I'm so sorry you're feeling so blue but you know what? I had the exact same feelings about DH already in this pregnancy and in the last too. He couldn't be a more interested dad so it must be me! I think we get so absorbed in the pregnancy, naturally so given the eternal presence, movements, symptoms, worries etc. But I think we get encased in it all and others seem disinterested in comparison. I bet anything your oh is super excited! It can just feel so lonely being pregnant.

On the pram thing my horrid mil bought our travel system last time, though she took as downpayment on grandparent time in the opposite way I think as she didn't visit til he was 3 months! I'm hoping DH and her heal the rift enough for her to get the britax double! :rofl: it's the only way we can afford it I think!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut hon :hugs:

I feel a bit silly now :dohh: but I truly feel like this :wacko: hopefully it will pass and tbh I do feel a tad more sensitive about things....least of all the fact that I feel like am the only person who seems to want to discipline Oliver these days :( Hes turned into a right little monkey this last week or so...but DH even shocked me tonight by coming home and taking away his lego train set (his most prized possesion!) he ran off outside the school again this evening all the way down the street and around the corner totally out of my sight....well I was too ill to throw a hissy so I gave him a warning I would be telling daddy and let DH deal with him tonight....In the last few days my attempts at punishment have been ignored by both DH and MIL so last night me and DH had words and well he came through for once tonight! So far his punishments are no treats for a week, no dr who mag, I made DH delete his profile on the laptop so he cant go to legoworld or cbeebies anymore and now his lego has been taken away with a further threat more will be taken if he carries on being naughty. I think its cause I am preggo infact am convinced its because of that and I am struggling with the fine line of doing whats fair inline with him not feeling pushed out cause baby Charlie is on the way :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

On a happier note...DH is feeding me cheese and crackers :lol: and I just won a Summer pre-natal doppler on ebay for 13.51 inc postage :) My hired one is due back next week :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Aw huge :hugs: Madly. Even if things are amplified emotionally cos you are pregnant you did the right thing. You told your DH how you feel and had a chat about it. 

My OH isn't a super touchy feely emotional type man so if I don't talk to him when I feel emotional at stuff I honestly think he'd never notice and that's not cos he doesn't care he's just wired different to me I suppose. 

Things are looking up now positive end to the day, you got a new doppler and crackers and cheese. Tomorrow will be a better day hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

ON the oyster is come with both aprons and the cosy toes is actually hideous so would go with a nice matching fleecy one for £20. 


Gilz on the self injesting if you are on clexaine they do a sort of intector thing no playing with needles yyou just fiddle with syringe grab a flabby bit if u have ane and click top its not to stressful i'v given loads as a student an i wasn't keen on doing it. the needle willl go back into the syringe so limited looking at it theneedles are also about 1cm long.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the info Molly, i am just trying to find out as much about the injecting as i can before i go to get trained on monday. Thought that maybe if i knew what to expect it might help with my fear levels a little.

On a good note i think i felt the jellybean move last night, just after i went to bed it was like popcorn popping against the inside of my skin if that makes sense. Just two quick pops and then nothing. So hope it was movement, felt completely different to gas etc and definitely felt gentle pressure against the inside of my skin!!

Now onto the weird :haha: i have two questions please don't judge me :rofl:

Are anyone elses pants really annoying them? Bizarrely for the past couple of days mine almost make me feel sore on and above my pubic bone area. They aren't too small or anything, infact they are pretty spacious but they are really bugging me!

Second question do any of you feel really uncomfortable sort of squishy-ness if you are bending down or over just now? I had to clean the dog after i walked him last night and when i was bending over i felt like i was squashing all of my insides :blush:

Hopefuly someone of you girls will have these, or if not please don't laugh at me too much :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes and yes gilz. The first is the reason I'm not a fan of lots of underbump trousers. As for the second, I expanded a bit more yesterday and now can't sit slumped as I don't bend properly! Towards the end of my last pregnancy DH bad to tie my boot laces for me as I couldn't reach!


----------



## gilz82

So glad it's not just me Peanut :thumbup:

The squashing myself thing really freaked me out cos i still don't have a bump, so goodness knows what i was squashing but it was really uncomfy.


----------



## PeanutBean

You might not have a bump but you still have a hard baby filled uterus inside. It's so much more firm than everything else inside it does feel funny when pushed against it all.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah you are totally right Peanut.

How are you feeling today hon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes me!!.....morning, ...Gilz, ive stopped bending over for things if it means doubling myself up, stopped all that a while ago, its VERY uncomfortable and obviously squishing something inbetween!.The last time i tried i was in DHs van, buckled up and he asked me to bend down to the floor infront by my feet for his bottle of water, i couldnt do it!.

More freaky dreams last night!. i watched sarah beenys program last night, and then before bed a tiny corner of filling came out of my tooth(not emergency though). I spent all night chasing sarah because she 'was a dentist'(aparently) and she knew all about my gagging and was asking her how could my tooth possibly be fixed when no-one can work in my mouth without gagging.
In the early hours i woke up with a LOAD of twitchyness going on in my tummy!,it must have been party time in there!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat that's a really interesting dream :rofl: I'm really glad other people have dreams as weird as me.

Last week i was having a dream and there were cows in it, don't remember what the cows were doing but my OH woke me up and i moo'd at him, like an actual proper moo!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Madcat that's a really interesting dream :rofl: I'm really glad other people have dreams as weird as me.
> 
> Last week i was having a dream and there were cows in it, don't remember what the cows were doing but my OH woke me up and i moo'd at him, like an actual proper moo!!

:haha: Ya daft mare!!! lol

My CM seems to be back, seem to be noticing it more today, wish i was one of those who didnt get this!!


----------



## gilz82

Ahhh CM its the pregnancy gift that just keeps on giving isn't it!

I find i have days with very little and then days where there is loads again. Honestly just pick a happy medium and leave it at that.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Ahhh CM its the pregnancy gift that just keeps on giving isn't it!
> 
> I find i have days with very little and then days where there is loads again. Honestly just pick a happy medium and leave it at that.

another of mothernatures gifts huh?, only not monthly, every day!. nice!!.

what you were saying about your knicker line really annoying you,well - i dont like wearing my hipster jeans low around there, its very uncomfortable&end up hiking them up all the time,its why i loved those over bump trousers i got the for that dinner out. Im about to bid on jeans(overbump) soon on ebay, hopefully i'll feel a bit more comfy then.


----------



## gilz82

I'm in catch 22 about the whole over bump and bump thing. I really didn't like any of the over bump trousers i tried on, but the whole under bump and pants combination is really bugging me just now.


----------



## madcatwoman

maybe try some more on and think about which you could stand more (lesser of two evils). i just know i feel very very uncomfortable with waistlines low down, so it leaves me with over bump pants.
Actually my whole bump seems a bit uncomfy today for somereason.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Small update: Haven't been on as I've been sick as a dog. Laying in bed all day and throwing up :-( Finally managed to get up and sit upright today, but my stomach is so tender :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Small update: Haven't been on as I've been sick as a dog. Laying in bed all day and throwing up :-( Finally managed to get up and sit upright today, but my stomach is so tender :-(

oh thats no good, you poor bugger :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There's nothing like throwing up and having tropical smoothie come out your nose :sick: :wacko: Sorry for the TMI :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> There's nothing like throwing up and having tropical smoothie come out your nose :sick: :wacko: Sorry for the TMI :rofl:

:dohh:far too much information for the emetophobes of this world!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Yeah............never had that happen in my entire life.....of all the times I've been ill NEVER :cry: It sucks majorly......does it go away soon? Please?


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl: Yeah............never had that happen in my entire life.....of all the times I've been ill NEVER :cry: It sucks majorly......does it go away soon? Please?

not sure, just dont ask peanut that question because im sure she wont give you the answer your looking for!!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!!
I've always been an under bump trousers girl for some reason,although i'm a leggings girl now,huge leggings pulled up over my bump right up to my boobs!!So comfy.You might find underbump 1's more comfy in a few wks gilz,your baby is still low down,once he/she moves up a bit your waistband won't be digging into him anymore.

:hugs::hugs:madly,so sorry you're havin a hard time.My dh is the best in the world,and a really great dad,but see pregnancy and even when baby is really small,he really has no interest!!
It sounds funny,obviously he loves his babies to death but when they're tiny and don't do anything he really isn't bothered!Once they're smiling and googling back at you then thats when he starts to really interact with them.
As for pregnancy,a whole wk could go by without him asking how i'm feeling,He was quite attentive with my 1st pregnancy but less so with my 2nd,and even less so now!Being my 3rd,its old news now!!
Its only that we're together sooo long(over 12 yrs!)and know each other soooo well that I don't take offence,because even though he doesn't always show it,I know he's mad about me,and adores his boys,and is so so excited for our new lo!
That sounds awful,but I have to again say he's the best dad in the world!!
I'm sure your dh is the same madly,it must be hard for them because they're not experiencing the pregnancy.I think half the time my dh forgets i am pregnant!!

We my lil oran woke up today back to his normal self!!Thank god!
Santa is arriving to the shopping centre in town this evening and there's gonna be fireworks and loadsa other lovely christmassy things going on,so we're gonna head in later,Shay can't wait!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Nice ozzies!!!Kinda turned my stomach when you said that!!
Most peoples nausea and sickness goes away anytime up to 14-16 wks,or some poor unfortunate people,like peanut and madly are sick the whole entire time.
I've been lucky,with shay,nausea until wk 16,but no vomiting,
With oran no nausea at all,unless I let myself get over hungry,
And with this 1 I was nauseous for a whole 2 wks,.wk7-9!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I love grossing people out :haha: Sorry all :blush: Yeah, I hope it goes away before we fly to California on the 14th of December.....I can't even fathom being on the plane and being sick :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie, believe me I feel your pain. Don't look madcat:

Spoiler
Do you get the thing where after you're all done you stand up and a moment later it all spills down the back of your nose making you start again? I always get it out my nose, it's one of the reasons I hate being sick so much I'm a bit afraid.

I'm normal nauseous and retching today. Business as usual after being so ill earlier in the week.

On the dreams my god the dream I had lady night! It was one of those long early morning dreams and I can't really tell you much about it but it was an epic novel with amazing visuals! There were these huge country vistas in vivid unnatural greens, rivers and trees and meadows. Nothing like real life though, more like a lord of the rings with cgi because it wasn't real. I can't recall ever having such a visually vivid dream before.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooooooooooo, haven't had that yet :sick: Thankfully!


----------



## madcatwoman

Didnt look!, thanks!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Thank you so much Gilz and vbaby for your kind words :hugs: I feel so much better today :dohh: maybe it was more pregnancy hormones than anything but I am glad DH seemed to listen and am sure things will be ok.

So glad your little man is better vbaby :)....as for my little man no school for him today hes stayed at home with me, hes developed a terrible cough so we decided a few days for us both to stay in doors is whats needed :thumbup: Have fun meeting santa....Leeds Christmas Lights were turned on last night and we did have plans to go to the Christmas German Market in Leeds on Sunday however I think we will prob put that off to next week now :dohh:

My cough is no better and my chest and sides are really hurting :( gosh knows what baby Charlie thinks is going on :wacko: I have no appetite to eat and no energy to do anything....however should sort some food out and at least have a wash before DH gets home at 5.30pm :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Happy 17 weeks to me....I forgot!


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:happy 17 weeks to you!

Oh madly you sound rotten? baby must be wondering what the erruption sound in you is all the time. your lungs must be full of it.:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

:shrug:does anyone else seem to go for a wee in the day time, and each time it never seems as much as it should be?. But, durring the night if you get up, its the normal full wee you would always have?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

me madcat I always feel bursting and go to a little trickle :dohh: except last night with all coughing and crying I nearly peed myself :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> me madcat I always feel bursting and go to a little trickle :dohh: except last night with all coughing and crying I nearly peed myself :blush:

:blush:oh dear!, watch it, you wouldnt want a puddle!!.

glad its not just me dying for a pee and then not feeling the effort was worth getting up for!


----------



## vbaby3

Poor madly,really hope you feel better soon,you're havin such a shit time of it:hugs:
Hope oliver doesn't end up getting sick too,I just hate hate HATE when my boys are ill:cry:
Happy 17wks!!Its my happy 18wks today:happydance:
Durint the day when i'm home I pee every 15mins!!!It drives me crazy,and its always a trickle
See when I go out shopping its torture for me!I only live a 15 min drive from town and I need to go pee as soon as I get there,and the toilet is way way down the back of the shopping centre!!If I'm out for about 2 hrs shopping I will need to pee at least 3 times!!
Not so bad now during night,I usually can hold it if i don't wake up,and just get up when dh gets up for work at 6.30 for 1,but I do be bustin!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy 18 weeks to you!!:happydance:

im so glad i had that trip to london when i was 8 weeks, i would have a bit of a problem with queues and walking etc when i need to go pee all the time!.
got the timing spot on for that!

yes, sometimes i wake up in the night, and other times i dont, but my DH geets up at 6ish, he kisses me bye and i fly outta bed to use the loo!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy 18wks vbaby :hugs: I forgot I ticked over today cause I feel that pants :( sorry I forgot you too :dohh:

Oliver doesnt seem so bad right now but I am betting on his cough getting worse when he goes to bed :( My living room floor is covered with bits of paper, sellotape etc he loves to stick and glue and make things :) I am all grumpy today though and havent joined in but at least its kept him busy :thumbup:

I had some crackers and cheese again and DH bless him is dropping into Morrisons on his way home for some more orange juice and tomato soup and fresh rolls for me :) Its great we now have a Morrisons 5minutes walk from my house :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah the peeing thing isnt great :nope: I rushed off to toilet in time so I was lucky....twice have nearly peed myself now....first time I was being :sick: and couldnt decide wether I could hold the :sick: long enough to pee or risk peeing myself and well the second time you know I was coughing :lol:


----------



## gilz82

So weird about the peeing thing girls. I've noticed this past week I've felt the need to go during the day but actually doing very little once I get there, except first thing in the morning. 

I thought it was maybe my wonky kidney bit must not be if you guys have it too.

Oh and congrats Madly and Vbaby on 17 and 18 weeks :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've had the peeing thing on and off too. It's the main reason I thought I had a water infection but everything was clear so I guess it's another one of those things I'd forgotten!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah I had the water infection two weeks ago...my dr def confirmed it yesterday but as I had antibiotics for my chest they were happy with that for treatment must admit havent felt uncomfy :blush: since but def need to go often or not as the case may be....I thought this was the period where baby lifted off bladder before it settled back on again later when baby has a rapid growth spurt...weird uh :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> yeah I had the water infection two weeks ago...my dr def confirmed it yesterday but as I had antibiotics for my chest they were happy with that for treatment must admit havent felt uncomfy :blush: since but def need to go often or not as the case may be....I thought this was the period where baby lifted off bladder before it settled back on again later when baby has a rapid growth spurt...weird uh :shrug:

i thought baby lifted off the bladder too!!:shrug:



> Oliver doesnt seem so bad right now but I am betting on his cough getting worse when he goes to bed My living room floor is covered with bits of paper, sellotape etc he loves to stick and glue and make things I am all grumpy today though and havent joined in but at least its kept him busy

thats what i was like as a kid!!. one xmas i said all i wanted was " a big roll of sellotape"

anyway, on that note, im off for a wee!!!


----------



## gilz82

I'm soooooo bored tonight it's unbelievable. 

Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No nothing Gilz :( we were going to the Leeds German Market that comes to town every year on Sunday but considering am ill best stay indoors :thumbup: Theres all these lovely cute little stalls they sell alsorts and do the most amazing german sausage in buns :lol: typical me thinking about my stomach :rofl:

Children in Need will prob get me :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat Oliver would be happy with a whole stack of cardboard boxes, sellotape, glue, paints and paper :dohh: for christams, hes always making things :rofl: He has such a great imagination!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been really cross tonight. Not sure why but I'ev been really p'd off with DH for, well no reason if I'm honest! :rofl:

Watching Neighbours now then we'll probably watch Misfits when DH has done putting Byron to bed. I did more varnishing today. Have to get it all done this weekend ready for carpets on Wednesday :happydance:

Tomorrow we're going to Byron's pal's birthday party which this afternoon I found out is fancy dress! :dohh: So that's not going to happen! I have to pop to town in the morning to get presents as DH didn't get them this week and offered up some of Byron's stocking fillers which I think are too small and cheap! Plus I missed a parcel this morning I have to collect. Boo to morning jobs. Hope I don't feel too sick. Gilz the rest of the weekend is varnish varnish varnish!


----------



## gilz82

Oh the german market sounds lovely Madly hopefully you can go next weekend once you are feeling better. 

Still haven't had the results of my downs syndrome testing in. I'm sure they'd have phoned by now if there was something wrong but so much for you'll have the results within a week.

Peanut take it easy with the vanishing, remember you are growing a person right now!


----------



## PeanutBean

True but it's a sit down job mostly! lol I got a good quarter of the second (and last) coat done. Less left to do than I did on Sunday last week so spread over two days it'll be a breeze. :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah I just love it....I think its the most festive thing about Christmas in Leeds :) we are hoping to re-schedule it to next Sunday instead :)

Me and DH use to have a date once a month after payday just the two of us :) I say use to cause since I started working weekends right around the time we fell pregnant we havent had time to do it anymore :( I now work mon,wed,fri and sat instead of fri,sat,sun,mon so we are hoping to schedule in a few monthly dates on a Sunday instead now :thumbup: I think its important to get alone time esp when you have LO`s cause its important to just be you and not mummy and daddy all the time...certainly works for us!


----------



## gilz82

That's something I do worry about slighty with us. With my OH being away for 12 days at a time when he's home for 2 days we'll only really ever be mum and dad. I can't really expect him to want to spend time just us when he'll only see the baby so infrequently.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think he prob will want to spend time just to two of you because although parenting is such an amazing and rewarding job its also very demanding and you do need a breather........even if its only a daytime date for lunch or whatever whilst someone minds LO thats what we will be doing cause I dont think I could bare parting with both of them overnight...I still struggle to let Oliver go overnight now :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think DH and I have spent maybe two times just us. But after a few months we did reclaim evenings for a while so watched some TV together.


----------



## madcatwoman

DH&I have date nights, we go to the cinema&have KFC afterwards(im a cheap date lol), but its what we have always done, every sat evening from day one!. We have cineworld cards, £14 per month, as many movies as you like,we have decided we'll hang on to them,if MIL really does want her 'access' regually with our child then she can babysit on a sat evening for us, and we'll have our date!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I do think its important to spend time together and when we cant afford to go out we hire a dvd or rent from btvision movie and curl up on sofa together and watch once Oliver has gone to bed!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nice one madcat :) not sure you will want to part with LO overnight though!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe I wouldnt risk it striaght away anyways.....I will be giving MIL a wide berth with sleepovers


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Nice one madcat :) not sure you will want to part with LO overnight though!

Oh noooo sorry, i mean just the sat evening, certainly not over night!, OH NO!. we would drop LO off on the way to the cinema andpick him/her up on the way back!.


----------



## madcatwoman

and even then we wont be doing that far a long while, not until we're happy doing it...or IM happy!


----------



## gilz82

On a totally different topic again, think we've found a good nursery for the jellybean that's close to my work so I wouldn't need to change to working later hours. 

Hopefully going to see it before Christmas as they have a waiting list so would need to know as soon as if we are interested for january 2012.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sensible :thumbup: the first time I left Oliver DH sort of railroaded me into it and I woke up early am like it was still dark out side frantic crying to go get him....DH didnt understand at all and told me to go back to sleep!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news on the nursery Gilz :) Its great when everything starts to fall into place!


----------



## PeanutBean

DH has broken the cooker. :( :growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Typical of men Peanut hon :growlmad: How they manage it is anyone guess! We have a fairy in our house that breaks things no one knows owt about!


----------



## PeanutBean

We're quite concerned that it's not safe but it's so old we don't think anyone will certify it. But I love my cooker. I could never get anything as good as it has a high level grill which is out of fashion and a griddle where all the new ranges have useless wok jets. We're thinking we need to look and try save some money. Bit of a joke when I expect us to bs about £10k short next year. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

talking of men, mine pisses me off too. him and the lads are going up a local mountain tonight camping, as they do every year. the Aim is the set us camp, get pissed and wonder around the mountain at about 1am in some sort of stupor. Thing is, i have to watch where im walking up there in the day light, so many drops (edges) and places to fall down, i certianly wouldnt want to attempt it in the dark&pissed. I just think DH should be a bit more responsible now we have a baby on the way, as i dont want to see mountain rescue out one night and a policeman at my door. His mates are no better with young kids of their own. but he wont listen to me AT ALL.:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Feeling sad today.....thinking about the holidays and how my MIL won't be here to see baby and how my godmother's daughter won't be around.....my heart is really going out to anyone that lost someone this year and has to go through their holidays without them :-(.

Happy week 10 to me! Ate a bowl of Special K and it seems to be staying down. I feel pretty good actually..........oooooops, sure I've just jinxed it. :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no madcat what is it with men :shrug:

I just have to tell you about last night :growlmad:

So I went upstairs to get ready for bed and DH was just finishing a sandwich before joining me. I had a pee and cleansed my face etc and then remembered I hadnt taken my adundance of medications :dohh: So I threw my dressing gown back on and went downstairs now am not an elephant but I wasnt creeping about either and so I walked into the living room and DH jumped out of his skin and quickly hid his mobile phone down the side of the sofa :wacko: He blushed bright red and we proceeded to have this coversation

Him `what do you want?` :saywhat: 
Me `I live here incase you have forgotten and have come down for my meds....got something to hide have you?` 
Him `No, not at all I was just checking my emails!` 
Me `What like two minutes before you come to bed?` 
Him `Yeah!`
Me `Whatever!` 

I caught a glimpse of his mobile before he hid it and on the screen was a picture of a very naked lady shall we say (of the porno type!) Got my meds and took them upstairs with me.

DH comes into the bedroom whilst I am listening to Charlie on the doppler. I finish and we get into bed.

Him `Give us a cuddle!`
Me `No!`
Him `Why?`
Me `Not until you tell me what you were looking at!`
Him `I was playing a game on my mobile!`
Me `Oh I thought you were checking your emails?`
Him `Well yes I was doing that as well!`
Me `If you are going to lie you need to at least get your story striaght, you were either checking your emails or playing a game so which is it?`
Him `Both, why what did you think I was doing?`
Me `I dont know you tell me....I come downstairs to you quite obviously engrossed in something, you hide your phone very quickly, act shifty and blush like you have summat to hide!`
Him `I dont!`
Me `Well I didnt get that impression at all!`
Him `I was playing a game!`
Me `Yeah ok....you know thats not true and so do I cause you know what I saw so why dont you just admit it before you dig that hole even further!`
Him `I was playing a game!`
Me `Fine well if you want me to dis-trust you in the future your going the right way about it!.....Its not even what you were doing and looking at its the fact that you are now obviously lying to me when I know what I saw!`
Him `What`s that then?`
Me `You know exactly what am talking about but I want YOU to tell ME!`
Him `Well I was playing a game!`
Me `Fine then I will say no more!`
Him `Well I was!`
Me `ummmmmmmmmm!`
Him `Well I was playing solitaire!
Me `Please dont insult me that WAS NOT solitaire!`
Him `Well it was.....only if you win a picture of a naked woman comes up on the screen!`
Me `Really!` 
Him `Yes!`
Me `Well let`s have a look then!`
Him `I deleted it!`
Me `What just now....how appropriate!`
Him `It was crap!`

So well now I am left with believing his half bull story for which I have no evidence cause apparently he deleted the game :trouble: and the worst thing is we have no issues where porn is concerned because before now we have watched it together so he knows I have no issue with him looking at naked ladies so to speak and the fact that he hid whatever it was makes me think there is more too it :shrug: The cheeky sod tried to put it down to my pregnancy hormones as well sort of insinuating I was imaginng it :gun: I might be pregnant but am not mental! We have never ever had an trust issues in the 11.5yrs we have been together not about him cheating anyway and its not like he can say hes not getting any :sex: either cause he does....now I am left wondering!


----------



## gilz82

Aw hugs Madly and Madcat men are so rubbish sometimes. 

Madly it's not just hormones hon you are quite right to be peeved at your DH for fibbing about what he was doing. It's one of those situation where you now need to decide if you believe it was naked solitaire or if you don't. 

If you do then you just need to try not waste anymore brain power or emotion on it. Totally easier said than done :hugs: 

Madcat I agree your DH is being a bit of a spoon with the whole drunk mountain camping expedition. Unfortunately since he's gone anyway you just need to try not to get too stressed. It's not good for you or your wee bean :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

I just think the lads need to realise their not drunken youngsters anymore, they have a wife&child relying on them now, their just so stupid.

Madly, the hiding porn issue really pisses me off, we have had issues, with me finding it on here, and the times recorded on the PC were times i was in the bath!, or when i was working of a saturday morning. we had a few heart to hearts because it upset me, esp times when i was available&just in the bath!. I didnt have a problem if i was on AF i told him, but it felt a real insult when i was just having a bath&such a secret. Since then i never found anymore, assuming any sites must get deleated. but since i stopped working im home more than he is hes barely on the PC anymore, just the playstation...so...(?).


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If you're ok with it, why would they hide it? :shrug: I wouldn't care if OH looked at porn, but I still have some sex drive between the sickiness! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Gilz hon :hugs:

tbh I dont know what to believe....I dont really believe it was naked solitaire nor do I understand that if that was the case why he didnt just admit it like I said we often watch porn together :blush: so he has nothing to hide or act shifty about regards that which makes me think it wasnt totally innocent iykwim!

He told me the other day that whilst he was in wales beginnning of week one of his colleagues pulled a `bird` in a bar and texted her asking for naked pics....well when I saw his phone it was the first thing I thought about just couldnt help it! I dont think hes cheating just up to summat he doesnt want me to know about and it makes it all the harder to understand as I said cause we have such an open relationship about porn etc.

I am a bit confused but also worried I am going to be highly suspicious from now on!


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs:Oh madly,don't know what to think there.We'd be very open about stuff like that too and it wouldn't bother me if he was looking at porn at all,But My head would be wrecked too wondering what it is he's hiding.
Its probably what he said,something harmless,but I'd have it out with him again,trust is the most important thing so it wouldn't be good if you started doubting him.:hugs:

Madcat my dh is completely irresponsible and acts like ateenager on his nights out with the boys!I literally wait up for him coz I worry about him.Thankfully it doesn't happen very often anymore,since the kids came along,so its only a few times a yr!

Well we never get out on our own:cry:We have nobody closeby to mind the boys.I can ask my mam in advance if there's an occasion coming up,and she'll come up and stay the night.Or alternatively we go down to hers and me and dh go out down there and we all stay the night!
Maybe its just coz I'm on baby no 3,but I'd gladly wave them off for a sleepover if the occasion ever arose,which it doesn't!

In the beginning,when it was just shay,I would miss him soooo much,and usually end up getting upset once I got a few drinks into me:cry:
But see once you have no 2,it doesn't even compare with just havin 1,you really don't get to sit down at all,especially at the beginning.So any break from that was so great,so I really enjoyed leaving them!!
That sounds awful,I would be dying to see them nxt day,but really made the most of my time away from them!!
Jesus,what'll I be like with 3 of them?Nobody'll want to babysit for me for a start!!


----------



## molly85

Madly at a guess it was a text of said woman and he was having a good old butchers at it. Try not to worry yourself. Def off the old :sex: and wouldn't mind matt having a look at such things but noooooo its not the same Gah!!!!!

Exhausted and have a combintaion of heart burn and sicky feeling yay. Iwas going to cook a curry withsides pants. 

Def prefering my under bump jeans to over at the mo the over keep slipping down and i most definatly have a bump under my flab.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs: I think I am just going to try and forgot about it but if theres anymore sneaky behaviour I may have to tackle it again with him. 

My Dad is in hospital :( I put a full update in my journal :sad1: My Mum came earlier and she was really upset...I feel so bad I cant help out but she understands I am unwell the timing is just so bad right now :dohh: 

I`m not feeling any better and think I will have to call/text my boss tomorrow and tell him I wont be in work for the early part of next week at least I am getting no better...my chest really hurts I just wish the Dr on Thursday had given me some more antibiotics I just knew I would end up needing them anyways :( The inhaler helps some but I dont feel like its getting better only worse. Will see how I am tomorrow.

Oliver is bored cause we havent been out today bless him its his 2nd day cooped up in the house :( we have tried to occupy him but nowt seems to be working right now and he has been nagging :dohh:

vbaby I doubt we will take too much time to ourselves once Charlie arrives too simply because my MIL is too old really to be dealing with having two children over night and my mum and dad work weekends! I think it may be more of day time dates as I was saying to Gilz last night when Olivers at school and MIL is free to take Charlie for a few hours...we will prob do lunch and cinema for whatever :dohh: This will of course mean DH taking time off work too cant see another way around it plus might not happen too much in early days as I will be on SMP pay so half pay and money will be a pinch!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hon I just purchased some over the bump leggings from Next Maternity I am hoping they are comfy as I am a big fan of my Mat Jeans too :lol: I thought I could wear them over Christmas period with one or two long Maternity tops I already bought also with a lovely pair of thick socks and boots :wacko: I think comfort is the best policy whilst the weather is so cold :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Evening ladies. Sorry you've been having OH issues madcat and madly. :( Madly I agree that he must be being secretive because it's a real person so feels guilty but it doesn't sound like he's up to no good.

Well I varnished all morning while the boy's went to the shops then we went to Byron's friend's birthday party this afternoon. Loads of fun and we're all ready to drop! I'm sick and hungry having just had tea and not being able to manage much of it. :dohh:

:hugs: ozzie.


----------



## loopylollipop

:flower:Evening 

Sorry about the man probs...hmm I hate the secrecy stuff. Makes you even more suspicious. If I walked in on mine watching porn, he would be like hey come and watch this its ace. If he went red I would be truly suspicious. He does have the odd vid on this phone though. Sure he isnt up to owt though Madly.

Ahhhh the German Christmas Market. I love it, especialy the Glu Wein. Yum yum. I would be on the floor with even one now.

Madcat, have been googling the Angelsounds doppler, am really fancying one. Alway think how lovely it must be hearing the little hb when you and Madly are chatting about it.

Hows the Varnish Bean these days?


----------



## PeanutBean

The varnish bean? Lol. That mine then? Hopefully not poisoned at any rate as it's water based! Very jiggly. Feels like ages since we last chatted loopy.


----------



## molly85

oh dear curry for tea, made my own bargies yummy. 
i was trying to get comfy stuff but the over bump ones aren't same with leggings sadly


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> :flower:Evening
> 
> Sorry about the man probs...hmm I hate the secrecy stuff. Makes you even more suspicious. If I walked in on mine watching porn, he would be like hey come and watch this its ace. If he went red I would be truly suspicious. He does have the odd vid on this phone though. Sure he isnt up to owt though Madly.
> 
> Ahhhh the German Christmas Market. I love it, especialy the Glu Wein. Yum yum. I would be on the floor with even one now.
> 
> Madcat, have been googling the Angelsounds doppler, am really fancying one. Alway think how lovely it must be hearing the little hb when you and Madly are chatting about it.
> 
> Hows the Varnish Bean these days?

theres a guy on ebay selling the angelsounds for £20inc postage. For me its been well worth it, not just to hear the heart beat, but to hear movement too, and also hear where in my body the movement comes from as weeks pass by!, its lovely and clear too,loads better than the midwifes doppler. i cant fault it!!:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

My stupid husband is still up the mountain, im sure he'll come back stinking and will have been sick in the night from all the food&beer.

been listening to LO on doppler this morning, gosh HB is one side of me, then its the other, back n forth!.... some really wild kicks going on in there.

Well i won the first pair of mat jeans i wanted on ebay, managed to stay up till end of bidding at 11.15(nearly killed me), i won by 1p! LOL!. :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

TMI question but.....do any of you have itchy nipples? My right one itches like mad!!!! :rofl:

NO SICKNESS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Great news about the jeans Madcat not so good about the still abscent hubby tho. 

I'm at the EPAU again. The jellybean is determined to terrify me the whole way through I think. Just had a scan and the baby is fine but I'm having really intense pain in the left of my stomach below my belly button. 

Now just waiting on an obstetrician coming over to look at me. Typical this would happen on a weekend my OH is working.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Great news about the jeans Madcat not so good about the still abscent hubby tho.
> 
> I'm at the EPAU again. The jellybean is determined to terrify me the whole way through I think. Just had a scan and the baby is fine but I'm having really intense pain in the left of my stomach below my belly button.
> 
> Now just waiting on an obstetrician coming over to look at me. Typical this would happen on a weekend my OH is working.

oh no, wonder what the pain is??, least its not a bleed though!. i do have moments when i get a dull achey/pain feeling, but never lasts long, although yours sounds as if it was slightly more worrying. its probabl;y just growing pains though, just doesnt seem like it at the time, but let us know what they say:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Gilz hon I hope everything is ok.....your little bean is intent on being a little monkey already esp when daddy isnt around :) Keep us posted :thumbup:

Great you got your varnishing done Peanut hon now you can put your feet up and relax :hugs:

Loopy like madcat I so love my doppler however the one I have is on hire and goes back on Wednesday however I won an angelsounds one on ebay for 13.51 inc postage what a bargain...aint it great when you win summat you want on ebay madcat :) congrats on winning the pants.

Hope you enjoyed your curry Molly :)

Great no :sick:ness Ozzie none here either fxed cause I have been here before for it to sneak up on me :dohh:

Thanks for all your support about DH and his sneaky behaviour Ladies :hugs: Well the whole issue continued to bother me and I was really worried about turning into `Mrs Paranoia` in the future now given I KNEW he was hiding something he didnt want me to see so last night I persisted the whole issue with him. He said he couldnt believe it was still bothering me but I think he knew that he wasnt fooling me by giving me his quite obvious lies as way of an explanation and then we got to the bottom of it. I told him I just knew he was lying and he was quite shocked that I can tell when hes lying....11.5yrs together and he still thinks he can pull the wool over my eyes the silly man :dohh: I told him it made me feel worse that he obviously didnt think a right lot of my intelligence if he thought I would fall for such a lame excuse :wacko: then he confessed...................................apparently the boys at work got talking about porno started off as a joke apparently and then they started to discuss best channels, websites etc to visit and well when I came down he had been checking his emails and deleted loads (I had paid our bills a few hours earlier through his account and he gets email confirmation of this!) However he came across one from one of the boys at work with a link to a porno website and he was having a butchers......ok so am not upset at this and told him so but then asked him why he felt the need to lie as we have never hid porn before now.....apparently he didnt want me to feel neglected cause I am pregnant and for me to feel that he doesnt find me attract anymore now I am pregnant and that he was looking elsewhere for his kicks.....I was really upset to begin with not about the porn but the lies esp since he knows me well enough to know I wont swallow bulls**t. I had a rough up bringing and I dont like a lot of things but a liar I detest and our whole relationship is built on trust, I have never had this (total trust!) in my life before so it hurts when he takes advantage of this :( In a nutshell he was entirely honest with me, hes a terrible liar and worse at trying to be genuine when he isnt so I know this is the truth I just wish he had told me this at the beginning and then I wouldnt have spend so long yesterday feeling bad :(


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly glad you had a chat about it with your DH and got it sorted. I'm like you I'd just have stewed about it for days. 

Totally agree that my jellybean is definitely determined to be a monkey. They think something is up with my kidney hence the intense one sided pain. So need to sit here and wait on the results of bloods they've done and then see if they will let me go home.


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,your baby is definatley giving you a hard time:hugs::hugs:.Glad he/she is ok,hope its nothing serious and they let you home soon.xxx

Madly,hope everythings ok with your dad.x
And glad you sorted everything with your hubby,I'd be the same,I couldn't let something like that go!!:hugs:

Ozzie glad you're not ill today,and madcat,hope your hubby comes home soon!!

Nothing new here,just had a shower,washed my hair and groomed all my bits!And put on some clean jamies,while dh lit the fire.We're all gonna just chill today.
We put up our xmas tree and decorations yesterday(I know,its a bit early!!!)So the house is lovely and festive.I love it!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby that sounds brill. I'm super excited about Christmas this year. We've actually bought a tree and everything. My OH is usually totally uninterested in Christmas but now that we're going to have a baby he's getting quite into it. Can't wait to put the tree up!!

Madly is so sorry hon i totally forgot to ask how your dad is doing. Hope he's ok :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

Gilz I hope everything turns out ok and you can come home :hugs:

I cant wait to put up our decs either :) Oliver loves Christmas and we only make such an effort cause of him!

Ladies my Dad saw the consultant and although his bowel op has gone really well it seems since the op he has had a pocket of fluid which is travelling around his body esp in his legs hence the redness and swelling :( he is to have an u/s today and then will undergo a procedure to draw out the fluid which doesnt sound very nice :sick: once they locate where its holding in the mean time he has to lay totally flat on his back. My Mum was really upset yesterday and said he looked really pale and not himself when she went to see him, on a plus note my Mum has managed to sort cover out for work for the next few days. I am avoiding going to see him right now as I am still ill and harbouring germs so I am relying on updates from my Mum :sad1: fxed once they draw the fluid everything will be ok it doesnt sound too serious but I think the side effects of not doing it can be quite serious :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh your poor dad madly?,you dont need any extra worry, although it does sound as if theyre sorting him out quick smart:hugs:

Yes lol! i LOVE winning on ebay :happydance:, i missed out many a times however, theres one more pair of jeans on there, again they end late tonight, so im hoping i can stay up, not sure i'll be lucky twice in a row though.
Oh you love the angelsounds, its very clear&no interference.

Vbaby, i cant wait to put the tree up etc, i love xmas SO much, always watch santa claws the movie too....makes it all so much magical!. my parents werent big on xmas time, it often wasnt the most cheerful day but boy i make up for it now, DH gives me free reign,im like the christmas queen in this house!. Im looking for a wreath this year for our door & something i can hang it up with as our door is double glazed&with no knocker or hook.
I feel really impatient though,i keep thinking of those already with their kids&babies and how much more fun that makes xmas, knowing i'll have to wait a year for that!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all, trying to remember everything.

Madly - glad they know what's wrong with your dad and what to do. Also glad things are ok with your OH. I thought it'd be something like that. I think pregnancy makes fathers just as mad as mothers!

Madcat - stupid oh! But he'll be back and it'll be done and you'll be glad! Congrats on the mat trousers.

Gilz - sorry you're having more trouble. :( Hope all is ok.

Ozzie - yes right throughout my last pregnancy but not so much this time. I recommend boots nipple cream.

Vbaby - we've got Byron's birthday in a week so have been preparing for that but will do Christmas stuff after.

For the party I thought it might be nice to be wintery so I've asked my dad to make a tonne of soup and mum's bringing lots of fresh homemade bread. We're going to do lots if tasty jacket potatoes. Last night I made up party bags and we thing we'll get some craft stuff in so the kids can make some Christmas decs or something like that.

I finished off the last of the varnishing this morning and DH is glossing now after which there's a bit more painting of the walls; some decorators caulking to do; emptying the loft of everything; and cleaning before Wed. All good! I'll post a pic when it's finished.


----------



## molly85

Aww christmas!!!! I cannot wait to get off work so tierd and brain not working. bring on mid aprilthink i might go off at 35 weeks or 34as advised


----------



## gilz82

Well that's me back from the hospital, and no further forward really.

Bloods and urine tests were clear and baby was fine, but they are convinced that it's my kidney that's causing this new pain.

Basically just told me that the sooner i get my kidney scan done the better really.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I want a take away!!!!! :) My birthday is tomorrow and I want!!!! :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I want a take away!!!!! :) My birthday is tomorrow and I want!!!! :)

MmmmMmmm take away!!

Ohhh many happy returns for tomorrow!!, how old is thee?


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor Gilz :(

Happy birthday for tomorrow Ozzie! Doing anything special? Can't you just have a takeaway?

I forgot to say but last night I felt baby from the outside for the first time. Also I realised that I'm 4 months pregnant and will be finishing work in 4 months too. Yay!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes! OH has gone round to the cash machine to get some of my birthday money my gran sent me so we can order a takeaway!!!!! Mmmmmmmmm chinese here I come!!!!!

I will be 24 :wacko: Don't feel it though.........


----------



## PeanutBean

24 is a great age! One of the best.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yes! OH has gone round to the cash machine to get some of my birthday money my gran sent me so we can order a takeaway!!!!! Mmmmmmmmm chinese here I come!!!!!
> 
> I will be 24 :wacko: Don't feel it though.........

ah still a baby!!!:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Poor Gilz :(
> 
> Happy birthday for tomorrow Ozzie! Doing anything special? Can't you just have a takeaway?
> 
> I forgot to say but last night I felt baby from the outside for the first time. Also I realised that I'm 4 months pregnant and will be finishing work in 4 months too. Yay!

Ohhh... i keep waiting till the movements start up, and i keep placing my hands where its happening, and im just not feeling anything from the outside yet!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It was quite light but definitely there. It'll come madcat!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lovely chinese and some vanilla ice cream for dessert. Ommm nom nom nom!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> It was quite light but definitely there. It'll come madcat!

:dohh:Grrr...im just so impatient!.
and waiting for the scan is really trying my patience. i wish i was in the queue when patience was being handed out!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Lovely chinese and some vanilla ice cream for dessert. Ommm nom nom nom!

OInk Oink!!!:haha::haha:
id swap the vanilla for chocolate though!!.

ive had a roast this evening, it blew my stomach up to the point of popping!.
Ive just eaten one of those Renee deflating tab (thingies), does the trick!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cut me some slack....first time I've been able to eat real food in WEEKS!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Cut me some slack....first time I've been able to eat real food in WEEKS!

just my sense of humour:haha:, jam as much in as you can, while you can hun, make the most of it!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies....

Gilz I am so sorry hon you are no further to knowing whats causing the pain :(

Well another update re my Dad not good :( Consultant came around earlier and wasnt happy with my Dad legs in his opinion they have gotten worse so he sent him for the u/s immediately....apparently they were thinking cellulitis (?sp) which is the fluid travelling thingy or has something to do with it....however my Dad soon found out the u/s wasnt an u/s but an MRI scan :( he was injected with dye through his arm into his vein....my Dad said he could feel the fluid running up his back and spine and it wasnt a pleasant experience. Apparently there is some fluid thing going on of some sort but theres also some sort of tumor as well :sad1: now my Mum isnt best at understanding nor explaining things second hand so I am relaying what she said to me....my Dad is now waiting for the consultant to come back and see him.....This is really worrying me now, I so hate having to hear second hand bless my Mum but I always understand better when I hear it first hand iykwim.

The pain I have been getting yesterday and today in my left lung is also getting worse....DH thinks it is to do with the coughing but its holding in one place only and really hurts when I`m not coughing....The inhaler my Dr gave me is helping some but I honestly feel pants :sad1: 

This time last year we were rallying around my nana who passed away on 5th December 2009 and my Mum had a major hip operation in run up to Christmas :cry: Why does this time of year plague our family with bad luck blah!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol! I made cheese soufflé for tea, yum! And I've just scoffed a mint choc ice thingy. I pumped up my birthing ball and am watching strictly sat on it now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly! :( I'm so sorry you're going through so much. It must be so hard and being ill on top of it all so prevented from being as involved as you would be. I hope if there is a tumour it is benign. It sounds like you need some serious checking over. :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

I agree, you dont sound too grand your self madly!.

oh i dont know what to say, these things always choose their moments dont they, i really hope its something and nothing, nothing more than a scare, but let us know how he gets on:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

I hope so too but it looks like my Dad is going to be out of work for some while now not a few days as we first thought which worries me as well cause as I said my mum had a major hip replacement last December and hasnt recovered very well since the op she is still limping badly and hasnt bounced back from this op as quickly has she has from other hip ops she has had. She still works pretty much full time and refuses to slow down so I also worry that not only my Dad is very ill but also that my Mum will run herself into the ground too....I know my uncle will help out as much as possible and although my Mum and dad have a great staff team they are both very much hands on in an attempt to keep the business good throughout the current economy iykwim...they work damn hard. They are also flying to the family house in spain on 22nd Dec for a Christmas break which is very much deserved :( nothing goes to plan!

I am going to demand my Dr does something tomorrow to help me....this cant go on for me I feel run down and so tired simply with all the choking and now with the lung pains its scaring me....Poor Charlie the little mite! PS AM SURE WORK THINK I AM LYING ABOUT HOW ILL I REALLY AM :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> I hope so too but it looks like my Dad is going to be out of work for some while now not a few days as we first thought which worries me as well cause as I said my mum had a major hip replacement last December and hasnt recovered very well since the op she is still limping badly and hasnt bounced back from this op as quickly has she has from other hip ops she has had. She still works pretty much full time and refuses to slow down so I also worry that not only my Dad is very ill but also that my Mum will run herself into the ground too....I know my uncle will help out as much as possible and although my Mum and dad have a great staff team they are both very much hands on in an attempt to keep the business good throughout the current economy iykwim...they work damn hard. They are also flying to the family house in spain on 22nd Dec for a Christmas break which is very much deserved :( nothing goes to plan!
> 
> I am going to demand my Dr does something tomorrow to help me....this cant go on for me I feel run down and so tired simply with all the choking and now with the lung pains its scaring me....Poor Charlie the little mite! PS AM SURE WORK THINK I AM LYING ABOUT HOW ILL I REALLY AM :growlmad:

on these occassions, you HAVE to put your own health first, whether work believe you or not, you only have one body to look after, deal with work after. make sure you get seen by a doctor again and explain how bad this is getting for you:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

I wish I could say something useful but there's nothing I can say while everything is still so up in the air. Just know we're all hear whenever you need to talk or vent. :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I wish I could say something useful but there's nothing I can say while everything is still so up in the air. Just know we're all hear whenever you need to talk or vent. :hugs:

i echo that!:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: madly....all my thoughts are with you and your dad :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs: your support means so much!

I am def going to put my foot down with the Dr tom :thumbup: 4 weeks is long enough now! 

Madcat I hate to think theres an atmosphere at work and bitching because people have to cover my role....some people see this as beneath them iykwim! But tbh although I am hurt by peoples attitude I know that right now the most important person is me and of course baby Charlie so they will just have to deal with it :thumbup: I am part of a very good union too so if they try to pull any nasty little stunts on me I know I will have amazing support. Doesnt make me feel great though when I just sense the atittude :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :hugs: your support means so much!
> 
> I am def going to put my foot down with the Dr tom :thumbup: 4 weeks is long enough now!
> 
> Madcat I hate to think theres an atmosphere at work and bitching because people have to cover my role....some people see this as beneath them iykwim! But tbh although I am hurt by peoples attitude I know that right now the most important person is me and of course baby Charlie so they will just have to deal with it :thumbup: I am part of a very good union too so if they try to pull any nasty little stunts on me I know I will have amazing support. Doesnt make me feel great though when I just sense the atittude :nope:

oh no thats not easy to deal with in the workplace, i know because ive been there and done that (but without any union). i can see why you are so concerned, thats not nice, but like you say, end of the day, your health comes 1st.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m ready for a fight madcat....I had a hellish time whilst pregnant with Oliver and I wont let them spoil this for me :nope: My last babe and my last pregnancy if I ever get over this damn infection or whatever it is I intend to enjoy every last minute :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I`m ready for a fight madcat....I had a hellish time whilst pregnant with Oliver and I wont let them spoil this for me :nope: My last babe and my last pregnancy if I ever get over this damn infection or whatever it is I intend to enjoy every last minute :)

thats what i like to hear:happydance:

Morning Girlies...

i think my stomach has grown some more overnight, it looks as round now as it usually does in the evenings after food:shrug:.

HB has totally changed positions which has suprised me too, from my left pelvis(incredibly low as you can go) to top right just under belly button. I take it baby has had a complete shifty around in there.

AND:happydance:, i felt 3 little movements from the outside, as faint as they were, i just felt them.:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat that's fab about your growing bump, the moving bean and the outside movements :happydance:

Happy Birthday Ozzie!!

Madly huge :hugs: honey. You are totally right make sure the Drs are looking after you and your dad. Hopefully a couple of weeks down the line and everything will be looking better for your whole family.


----------



## vbaby3

Happy birthday ozzie!My god,you're sooo young,I'm 11 yrs older than you!!!!!!!!
:hugs:Madly,hope the dr does something for you today,you shouldn't have to put up with all this:hugs::hugs:thinking of you and your dad too:hugs:x

Gilz,glad you got home.You still getting the pain?

Its reallly annoying me that i'm not feeling movement!!By this stage with oran I was being battered from the inside!
I know my placenta is to the front and thats the reason,kinda wishing I bought a doppler now:dohh:Thought I would've been feeling this baby full on wks ago so didn't bother,at this stage there's prob no point,surely I be feeling him/her properly in a few wks regardless of placenta position!

Just put up some more xmas decorations I got from e bay,they arrived this morning!So excited,I have snowflakes EVERYWHERE!On the windows,on the walls,hanging from the ceiling,I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Vbaby i'm at home, well work actually just now. The pregnancy unit basically just said that i really need my kidney scan as a matter of urgency and that there was nothing else they could do for me. I've still got the pain although it is less intense today, seriously doubt i'll have an appointment for my kidney before christmas now though.

Think we are going to put up our tree a week on saturday, i'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay madcat! We are in synch!


----------



## vbaby3

Yay for your xmas tree!!!!!
Thats shit,if the pregnancy unit say its a matter of urgency its a disgrace you have to wait til after xmas.
I had a few different health issues last yr,and most of the waiting lists for tests and procedures I needed done were so long,I actually had to go private and pay a fortune that we don't have on getting seen to.
Fu**ing health service is a joke,it annoys me so much!


----------



## gilz82

I am thankful we have the NHS but i do really hate it sometimes too.

My OH is obviously concerned i think made worse by the fact he's away from home, and he suggested we look at going private too at least for the scan. The problem with that is my NHS urology will then throw his toys our of the pram and won't treat me, so we'd need to find the money for the whole lot, scan and any treatment required.

I'm not entirely sure we could even manage that, not without leaving us very short on the baby fund front. Can't really win can we :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

I wouldn't private. Personally I don't trust private healthcare. Just kick up a fuss. There should be a patient support group thingy at your hospital. I think ours is called PALS but I can't remember what it stands for. If nothing is forthcoming make complaints to them and I am sure something will happen soon enough. A US for pregnancy can be found pretty much on the day in cases of concern so why not for your kidney too?


----------



## gilz82

I had quite a bit of experience with our PLS, patient laison services, during all my kidney illness and too be honest they didn't make a blind bit of difference.

For example i was supposed to go for an MRI scan and the request was marked as urgent by urology, i was told urgent meant within a fortnight at the most, 12 weeks later i phoned PLS to complain and they told me that the hospital were busying and i'd just need to accept it. By that point my kidney had deteriorated to 24% function and was busy trying to poison the rest of my body. Granted my fault for waiting 12 weeks to phone, mind you i only know that with hindsight. Still took over 16 weeks for the scan.

I did consider walking from the pregnancy unit over to a&e yesterday in the hope something might get done that way, but i also tried that once before and as soon as they saw that scans had been requested in my notes the turfed me out with stronger painkillers and told me to wait for an appointment.

The problem is i have no baseline for the function in the kidney i have left, i've never had a scan. So for all i know the function could be declining already and the longer it takes to get a scan the worse it could be getting.

Anyhoo moan for the day over :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Yay madcat! We are in synch!

:haha:lol, i thought you were leaving me behind for a moment!!. i was laying in bed after using the doppler, with the oil still on my belly, and thought, "oh i'll just give it a bit of a rub/ massage, and i felt those few little movements-just!:thumbup:

Ozzie - happy birthday hun, hope your having a lovely day

I saw a set of 3 bellybands in town this morning, so i bought them, im gona see if they do what they say on the tin!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz,so sorry to hear your not getting the care you need, the NHS is ok for basics, but if you need anything done as an emergency i dont hold out much hope, its poor really, i dont know what to say:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz could you request to be transferred to a different hospital? There is so much variation between them.


----------



## gilz82

I don't really want to be transferred away from my kidney consultant he's really good, it's just all of the tests side of things that seem to be a let down at my hospital.

If i moved i'd need to wait for a new consultant appointment and then go through the pain of explaining everything all over again. Also i'd then need to wait for him to refer me for the same tests again. I don't really know if it'd end up being much quicker.


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG. ive just cried all the way through watching neighbours!:cry:so sad.

So far, belly band seems ok.

Ive realised how much ive suprised myself while being pregnant. I really didnt think i would like to see the changes in my body, the thought of pregnancy most of the time appalled me, i didnt know how id feel about feeling movements inside me, i was / am so unmaternal, but actually im feeling quietly proud of my bump these days (dont ask me by week 37 though!), i dont know, the unmaternal me feels suprised these days.


----------



## gilz82

I think that's probably quite normal Madcat, and why shouldn't you be proud you are growing a whole other little person in there :thumbup:

I was always pretty maternal, knew i wanted a family etc but was terrified about what it would do to my body. I don't have a bump yet, but i'm not actually scared about it anymore. I'm quite looking forward to being able to see that i have a another little person in me!

I agree tho by 37 weeks i might be taking that back, or 6 months post birth when i still can't fit back into my pre-pregnancy jeans :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

see ive never been maternal, everyone was really suprised to hear me say i was pregnant. I had many concerns about the whole job lot if i was honest, Sooo glad i do feel this way though!.I dont mind anyone seeing my bump(which i thought i would), except for my MIL! LOL, shes just so obcessed by the whole pregnancy/baby thing its a little uncomfortable being around her, but as for DH&friends- no problem!


----------



## gilz82

I totally won't mind about people looking at my bump once it appears, as long as they don't touch it!

I think the MIL thing is just universal to some extent Madcat. Don't get me wrong i really like mine, but ever since we told her about the baby she first wasn't very interested, then when we had the bleeding etc she told me it sounded like we'd miscarry and then after that all the decisions we've made have been questioned, which really bugs me.


----------



## madcatwoman

it may also be connected to the fact that im not close(or have anything to do with my mother), so perhaps MIL has a smothering effect on me.

yes-like you, i wouldnt want anyone touching it though!!!.

My SIL is the next problem, some of you may remember we were pregnant the same time as each other (both due at same time), only at 12 weeks it was discovered hers had edwards syndrome (the obvious needed to be done).
Anyway, we didnt tell her our news until a few weeks later,but she emailed to tell me to stay away from her, that she couldnt see me, all dinners out, xmas gatherings have been cancelled. Except we bumped into her on sat, very awkward, no-one knew what to say or what we couldnt (big scilences), we dont know how that relationship will ever repair.


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon that's really sad. I can understand her not wanting to be constantly confronted with your pregnancy but i also don't necessarily think her reaction is a healthy one long term.

One of my OH's closest friends is going to be a dad again, and his sister found out she was pregnant at the same time. Turned out that the friends wife and the sister were due on the same day. When the sister went for her 20 wk scan it turned out the baby had stopped growing at 14wks so obviously had to have the baby etc and a wee funeral.

She has been the opposite of your SIL, she still wants to see her brothers wife and doesn't want them to treat her any differently as she knows that these things happen so rarely that there was nothing anyone could possibly do.

I'm positive behind closed doors she probably has cried about her SIL being pregnant, but she's trying to get some joy from it to and not make her SIL feel guilty about her little one.


----------



## madcatwoman

aye, its been awkward. we were goingt o have everyone here th is xmas, the 1st time we have been able to spend xmas in our own house, ordered a ruddy huge turkey, and now theres hardly anyone here to eat it lol.
I dont think she took into account that we may bump into each other either, but its not only me she doesnt want to see , but DH too. I think it may be sometime after we have our LO that she may start to come around,perhaps.


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,delighted you're embracing your pregnancy!!
You're gonna be a great mam!
Thats a bit out of line with your sil,I know she obviously is devastated over what happened and its extra hard coz yous would've been due at the same time,but seriously,cutting you and dh out is awful.
I miscarried before and a close friend was due around same time,it did me think ,ore about the baby I'd lost coz they would've been same age,going thru same stages etc,but I was nothing but 100% delighted and happy for my friend.
I suppose everyone deals with things differently,and its still quite soon after but it will cause a division of the family,and nearly make you feel bad coz your baby is ok,its not on!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey madcat that's a really bad response! I mean obviously what she's been through is devastating but the world keeps on turning. If someone lost their partner I don't think they'd be telling all their friends they never wanted to see them if they were in a couple. :wacko: I don't know her and care about you as you're my bump buddy and am thinking it's hugely unfair to put it on you, maybe making you feel guilty somehow. I can understand wanting some space for a while to come to terms with it but you, they can try again.

Probably what I've just posted will demonstrate how maternal I am! I am pretty maternal in that I always wanted kids, I love being a mum, I love Byron to the ends of the Earth but I seem to be so rational and not driven by emotions compared to pretty much all mums I see on here and IRL. My SIL's fb statuses are always on about how marvellous and magical this that and the other is about being a mum (though she does define herself be being a mum and I consider myself to have more strings to my bow - not at all meant in a judgey way in case it reads like that). I do celebrate Byron on fb and similar places now and then, if he does something particularly adorable or funny, but all these hugs and kisses and affectionate terms for anyone at all and magical blah blah I just don't get it!

madcat I too cried through Neighbours despite it being obvious what would happen. I actually really like Donna's character so am glad she'll be staying! It's clear Ringo is getting some sort of music career or other.

Gilz - lose lose for you by the sounds of it. :( I wonder if you should write to your MP!


----------



## madcatwoman

Thankyou, i hope i make a great mam, and put my own to shame!.

Well yes, in one way i can understand SILs reaction, but on the other hand i dont think anyone in the family would have tolerated me behaving the same way if the shoe had been on the other foot.

DH&MIL bumped into her 2 weeks ago as well, in tesco, she totally blanked DH, he said he didnt know where to put himself!.

well, i'll be suprised if she 'comes round' before april anyhow!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Blimey madcat that's a really bad response! I mean obviously what she's been through is devastating but the world keeps on turning. If someone lost their partner I don't think they'd be telling all their friends they never wanted to see them if they were in a couple. :wacko: I don't know her and care about you as you're my bump buddy and am thinking it's hugely unfair to put it on you, maybe making you feel guilty somehow. I can understand wanting some space for a while to come to terms with it but you, they can try again.
> 
> Probably what I've just posted will demonstrate how maternal I am! I am pretty maternal in that I always wanted kids, I love being a mum, I love Byron to the ends of the Earth but I seem to be so rational and not driven by emotions compared to pretty much all mums I see on here and IRL. My SIL's fb statuses are always on about how marvellous and magical this that and the other is about being a mum (though she does define herself be being a mum and I consider myself to have more strings to my bow - not at all meant in a judgey way in case it reads like that). I do celebrate Byron on fb and similar places now and then, if he does something particularly adorable or funny, but all these hugs and kisses and affectionate terms for anyone at all and magical blah blah I just don't get it!
> 
> madcat I too cried through Neighbours despite it being obvious what would happen. I actually really like Donna's character so am glad she'll be staying! It's clear Ringo is getting some sort of music career or other.
> 
> Gilz - lose lose for you by the sounds of it. :( I wonder if you should write to your MP!

yes!, when you put it like that- about loosing a husband, no you wouldnt say to friends you cant meet them because seeing them as a couple would be too devestating. I think its got out of hand. 

in the email she wrote me, she said, she had been trying for 2 years, had one MC and now this, and now doesnt think BIL wanted baby as much as she did anyway & wont be trying again, (shes 38). 
I dont know, what would seem unexceptable behavour for one person seems to be exceptable for someone else.

As for the maternal thing, im still not into other peoples kids at all, but obviously so pleased about our own!. I think thats the way i'll always be, only mine will ever matter to me!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's really sad for your SIL but it's not your fault and people will have babies for the rest of her life. If she can't come to terms with someone close in her family having a baby how will she tolerate anyone else?

I'm going to put this here because it's sensitive but I think a bit relevant and something I sometimes think about. When I was first pregnant I imagined alsorts of horrors happening that might end in a medical choice between me or the baby. I thought about what would I want DH to do if he had to make the decision, like an episode of Casualty! In the end I came to the conclusion that I would rather I was picked. I would be distraught at the loss of a baby but we could try again. I understand this might be different for others with different fertility issues but for me this felt right. Now I have Byron I feel this even more strongly because he is here in the world already and therefore comes first. I would rather he had his mum and a different sibling(s) than the one that might be lost. The reason I mention this here is that with my comparison to a husband being lost, you couldn't just try for a new one, but I have never heard of someone reaction in the comparable way about others who have husbands iyswim.

Maybe this is me being not so maternal when pregnant. I don't know. And if there are issues with your SIL's age and BIL then yeah that adds a new dimension but she can't live her life cutting our anyone who has a baby. It's unfair and to be honest pretty selfish. It's not your fault if your BIL doesn't want a baby or that your SIL waited til she was 38 before trying for a first.

Madcat, whatever she does please try to not let it rain on your parade. You are going to have your first beautiful baby and it will be the most wonderful experience changing your life in infinite ways for the better. Glory in it and let her stew in her own sorrow until she is ready to face life again. All that matters is you, your OH and you LO.


----------



## gilz82

Well just back from my first injection nearly threw up on the district nurse. Thankfully made it to the sink. 

Have to love her optimism when she looked at me smiled and said maybe you could try it tomorrow!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz. I'm glad you survived, of sorts! I bet it'll get easier though over time.


----------



## loopylollipop

Deary me - where do I start?? So much has gone on. Been really busy, have been reading most days to keep us but didnt get time to post.

Gilz, sorry you are being failed by the NHS over and over again. Can you take some hope that all is reasonably well if your renal function on your bloods is ok?? Are they expecting something structural on your renal scan? Sorry you are having to wait for itm how frustrating. Poor you with the injections - at least your nurse has faith in you!!

Madly - so glad you are going back to doctors, especially if you are having pain. How all goes well. So sorry about your dad, but you need to be well to be able to support them properly, and you sound too unwell yourself at the moment.

Madcat - poor you and your DH. She must be going through hell, I cant imagine how it may feel. I withdrew from being around babies and pregnant women for a short time until I felt stronger. That was more about trying to not make other people feel uncomfortable or guilty around me as I knew I would burst into tears and I didnt want to make anyone feel bad. I ony ever wished them well, it wasnt their fault I had lost my baby. However it is not fair her treating you both like this. She should just withdraw quietly until she feels able to cope. Some people lash out I guess when they are in pain.

Peanut - I know it is ages since we chatted! I have been here though with you every step of the way, taking on board your sound advice! It is such a shame that you suffer so much during pregnancy. I feel so lucky. I cant imagine how you are coping with such a pressured job and Byron too. And all that varnishing too LMAO! It exhausts me just reading! I am struggling with my job, particularly the 12 hour days and nights, although they arent as busy as the could be. My main problem is that I just cant seem to sleep, no matter how tired. I struggle to get off, and then am woken by terrible nightmares. And I only seem to be able to wee about 20mls per pee, necessitating millions of pee trips - especially at night :growlmad:

Oh Vbaby your decorations sound beautiful. I love Christmas. In fact I love most holidays, and all seasons! Easily pleased I guess. 

Ozzi - happy birthday hun :cake: hope you had a fab day. Glad the chinese stayed down :thumbup:

Oh I cant wait to feel LO move - am so excited. Oh Oh and...the doppler is on the way :wohoo::wohoo:

Off to see A-Ha tomorrow night yipee :happydance::happydance: will be lovely just getting out and it not to be work or child related.


----------



## madcatwoman

thankyou peanut for the lovely things you said.:flower:

oh no gilz, that sounds awful, blimey good job you made it to the sink though!!.:hugs:

loopy you'll love using the doppler, although, i do think they can be addicitve, its great to hear whats going on in there though!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy take pics on your phone for me!! I looooong for some Morten action! Exciting about your doppler! I hope you haven't taken any offence at what I've said to madcat. I do know how it feels to lose a baby (and then worse - don't ask) and every woman will react in a different way. I guess I just feel that when pregnant we all just have to look out for ourselves as much as we can, it's hard enough without carrying all these extra burdens. :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Nooo i havent taken offence at all. 
i think my SIL just has to deal with things her way, the way she knows best,maybe she'll supprise me one day.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I'm actually pretty upset today....just doesn't feel like my birthday....it's the first I've spent away from California :-( :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie. Have you had a nice day otherwise though?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I worked, lol! Yay! :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

But in your new job!! My birthday's hav all been pretty crap for years now. I think it's an age thing!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, true, but it's just a temporary job for a while until we leave in December for California :-(


----------



## loopylollipop

No Peanut no offence at all - it made perfect sense. She will come round eventually and realise she has reacted very selfishly. She should understand how it would feel to have things the other way round. 

Will take plenty of pictures - hope I am nice and close! Have booked seating rather than standing taking into account am geriatric and preggo :haha:

Nearly got all my work - or 'evidence' submitted - to prove I am worthy of becoming a second year trainee:happydance: whether it is enough we will have to wait and see. At worst they make me repeat the year. Who cares, as long as I have a job and am getting paid!

Cant wait for the doppler. Have been desperate for one ever since I had a very minor electric shock last week and convinced myself I had stopped the babys heart :wacko: :dohh: The nonsensical things I think I swear.

My OH has developed pregnancy brain. The scary thing is, I rely so heavily on him to remember stuff that I cant afford for him to lose it too. We are bumbling around like a pair of idiots. Bless him.

My mum is heading back from Nepal on wednesday, she has come back earlier as it was apparently nasty and dirty and they have been sick alot and not got much trekking done. What a shame. She was talking about doing a bit of paragliding before she came back though. Surely she should be worrying about me, not the other way round?? I feel like I have a 65 year old daughter!


----------



## gilz82

Wow Loopy your mum sounds awesome :thumbup:

I'm toying with the thought of maybe getting a Doppler even though they scare me. I can't believe I'm nearly 15 weeks and I've still never heard the jellybeans heartbeat. Also with the distinct lack of anything resembling a bump and no consistent movement it's hard to believe there's a little person inside me somedays


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

I have updated my journal about my pants day today but will re-post here as well :thumbup: Despite it starting crap it turned out ok in the end :dohh:

Thank you all for all your support re me and my Dad :kiss:

madcat wanted to ask my doppler has been dispatched :wohoo: do I need to use any oil with it? I thought it said you dont but then I read you mentioning you use it! Great news about the kick btw :) and re your SIL the Ladies are right dont let her rain on your parade so to speak :thumbup: 

Gilz....so glad you sort of made it through your injecting lesson :hugs: but pants you may have to wait until after Christmas for that kidney scan :trouble:

vbaby you just gave me a great idea for when we put up our xmas decs (prob when I can muster up enough energy to clean the damn house :dohh:) I think we might turn out living room into a white grotto and hang snowflakes etc from the ceiling :)

Loopy glad your joining me and madcat in the doppler addiction club :lol: I am sending one back only to replace it with another :rofl:

Honestly though Ladies on the doppler front I am so glad I had a doppler around for the last 4 weeks since I have been ill...its has proved to be an amazing hire and has really helped me feel reassured about baby Charlie whilst I have been so sick :thumbup: Def a worthwhile buy in my book cause not once since I have been ill has anyone checked my baby :sad1:

Peanut hon how are you feeling today?

Happy Birthday :cake: ozzie hon and congrats on your 1st shift in your new job :hugs:

Heres my update from my journal....sorry its abit lengthy :dohh:

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Had the worst day today :(

Firstly my Dad :( Consultant says he has many pockets of fluid in his stomach and although most will be reabsorbed by his body some will need to be drained. The fluid is travelling around his body hence his swollen legs and groin area :( However hopefully he will be sent home tomorrow with antibiotics until next Tuesday when he will need to return as an out-patient to have a draining procedure done, apparently this may needs to be done a few times so this treatment could carry on for a few weeks. My Mum has been very upset by it all and said although my Dad nows looks better he is struggling to walk :sad1:

Then I went to my Drs appointment :( I was seeing a trainee Dr (no disrespect but I would have preferred to see someone who was more experienced esp since I am pregnant however this was the only appointment available so of course I took it!) So I told her how I have been feeling esp over the weekend (terrible cough, left lung pain, lower stomach cramping when walking and a heavy feeling (?another infection?) chest pain, generally feeling run down and worried) She listened and then asked me to do a urine sample which she dipsticked infront of me. She said that my ketones where high again showing possibly another infection and then called another Dr for a second opinion. I was sat there whilst she conducted a conversation over the phone to this other Dr. Then she hung up and basically said they cant treat my cough as my chest is apparently clear although I can hear it rattling and that I need to wait it out and eventually it will clear up (I have had this for 4wks now and it is slowly getting worse :() That I should continue to take paracetamol and the inhaler (not sure if the inhaler helps me at all :() and other than that to stay indoors as much as possible and eventually I will get better :saywhat: regarding the urine infection I will have to wait 5 days or so for my sample to be sent to the lab to def confirm a urine infection before they will contemplate treating me :growlmad: SO in a nutshell a complete waste of my time considering I also had to practically beg for a sick note even though her advice was to stay indoors and rest and she agreed I am in no fit state for work :trouble: 

I was so upset esp when I then popped into the shop to buy Oliver choc for being good in the surgery to see the local evening papers headline story about a couple whos LO died after mum contracted an infection in pregnancy and passed in onto him :cry: The poor couple :( I rang my Mum in tears and she told me to get my self off to hospital. So I headed home to meet David who was on his way home from work to discuss with him :thumbup:

We decided for me to call the antenatal helpline at the hospital before just turning up down there and I`m glad I did :) I spoke to a wonderful MW on the phone....she listened to the full story of the last four weeks and then checked my NHS notes (she could look at my Dr system :)) She told me basically that a urine infection was confirmed (I already knew this!) and that I should call my Dr no later than Thursday for an update :thumbup: She said that the cough/cold/flu bug aside if I have had a urine infection in my system for the last four weeks would make anyone ill esp a pregnant woman. Apparently some woman are prone to them in pregnancy (also knew this!) and that it makes some women dreadfully ill (didnt know this!) So the fact that I got a fluy bug made me go see a Dr who picked up the urine infection and this could have been hanging about for weeks in my system making me feel ill and of course I would just put it down to being pregnant :dohh: She said that Drs esp GPs play on side of caution re antibiotics in pregnancy because if mum takes them too much it can make baby immune and if they need to be given them for any reason on delivery it can cause BIG problems (makes sense :thumbup:) She said however if a urine infection is def concerned then I do need them so to make sure I am given them. I told her I was getting extremely anxious about the effects on baby Charlie the longer I was ill and reading stories in the papers media etc re viral infections in pregnancy ending in tragedy wasnt helping me. She asked in what way I felt it would affect my baby so I explained that I was worried something else was wrong that the Dr wasnt thinking about/picking up on. I told her I probably sounded like a mental paranoid mum-to-be but that I couldnt seem to forget my fears. She then accessed my notes and told me when my bloods were taken for my GTT last week they tested them for an whole host of things :) inc anaemia and checked my cell count etc...she told me that my blood results where great which meant there was no indication of any underlying problems :wohoo: I was so relieved and was so happy at this point that I had called her (I initially felt silly when I called!) to hear this news alone made me feels ten times better :) She stressed to me again I shouldnt wait any longer than Thursday to contact my Dr and I thanked her for her help. Such amazing service and such a great MW


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Wow Loopy your mum sounds awesome :thumbup:
> 
> I'm toying with the thought of maybe getting a Doppler even though they scare me. I can't believe I'm nearly 15 weeks and I've still never heard the jellybeans heartbeat. Also with the distinct lack of anything resembling a bump and no consistent movement it's hard to believe there's a little person inside me somedays

i wondered if i was doing more harm than good getting a doppler, but i have to say id really miss it now.
Its hard to believe there is anyone inside you though i know!.

being as this is my 1st the whole experience seems quite surreal, like ..."Wow is there REALLY going to be a real life baby at the end of this??"


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i use baby oil with my doppler, its works just fine, you can also just use water but id be supprised if that worked well enough, i would think it would dry to quickly!.

Glad to hear you got yourself off to the docs, i guess theyre so cautious about giving out meds in pregnancy, not sure what your inhailer can do foryour chest though?, i have one, for asthma but does nothing when im down with a bad chest. Hmmmm.

How long have you been signed off sick for, long enough i hope, you need to slow down a bit and as suggested stay indoors! :hugs:

glad to hear your dad is getting the treatment he needs though, did they say why he has so much fluid in him??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much madcat hon :hugs:

I am signed off for the rest of the week in wait of my urine results and a further review on Monday to extend if nessecary so I plan on spending all week indoors except to go collect Oliver from school each day cause unfortunately I have no-one else to do this for me as DH will be at work but he will drop him at school so I only have to collect him :thumbup: worried about the possibility of a `white wednesday` though as apparently its going to snow in yorkshire :dohh: I`m not sure about the inhaler either as I said I dont think it does owt but maybe its makes the Dr feels better that they have actually given me summat :shrug:

Apparently its fluid build up from a bowel op my Dad had a few weeks ago...he did have drains insitu after the op but they were removed when he came home...my guess is the fluid hadnt stopped draining properly :shrug: again I am still relying on info relayed from my Mum as I still havent yet seen him!

baby oil isnt expensive either :thumbup: will get me some!


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, true, but it's just a temporary job for a while until we leave in December for California :-(

Hey Ozzie congratulations on your prune! It doesnt seem two mins since your LO was a wee apple seed.

Whereabouts are you from in sunny CA? My dad and brother live there.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I'm so glad you've had a bit of a more positive turn to today and hope things keep getting better. Is your inhaler brown or blue? Byron has the brown one which is steroid and it was prescribed to him as it helps reduce the production of phlegm. Could it be the same for you? Of course that's an entirely symptomatic treatment but if it makes you more comfortable then it's worth it. You should mention to the doctor on thu if you think it's not doing anything though I know with Byron's it can take a couple of weeks before it has an effect.

Thanks for asking Madly, I'm not so bad today. Have pretty amazing heartburn tonight, so bad I've hardly been able to eat, but not so sick today. Got lots of work done and got a reply from funders I'd long since given up on to say they are considering how they can support the marine project. Excellent news for my cv if the marine project starts to happen after all.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut hon :hugs:

My Inhaler is blue I guess again the Dr didnt want me to have a steroid inhaler cause I am pregnant :shrug: 

I do feel so much better for a combination of all reasons and I am glad I felt worried enough to call the hospital because it turned out to be best move all day :)

Sounds like you have had a productive day too :) I can highly recommend lfavoured rennies for heartburn :) its like sucking a love heart sweetie :lol:

How big is your birth ball? was looking at this one thought it was a great price on ebay but wondered if its big enough? seems the biggest ones are 65cm and 75cm with the larger being a huge more expensive :dohh: This one is 65cm do you think it will be big enough?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REEBOK-GYM-B...ss_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item53e4beb898


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning lovlies!:thumbup:

:baby:been wriggling around all night, then i had to get up at 4 for another wee, took me ages to get off to sleep again.

boy its cold, and the heating was on this morning!, i dont know where the heat goes in this house (its well insulated).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Madcat...Ladies :hugs:

Feeling a tad better today :) Still have barking cough and nasty abdominal pains :( but none the less trying to remain upbeat :thumbup: Spoke to my boss to update him and feel better having explained the situation.....who would think I have been so ill these past 4wks mainly due to a urine infection :dohh: I never knew it could make a person so ill :nope: 

We listened to baby Charlie before bed last night and he was moving about in there and kept kicking the doppler the little monkey :)

I am watching the planets funniest animals :rofl: how funny :lol: and my plans for today are very little although I must attempt to try and muster enough energy to drag the vacumn around my house its beginning to deteriorate in cleanliness which is really hard for me esp having OCCD :dohh:

madcat hon bizarely even with uti I havent woken up in night for a pee for sometime now :dohh: wonder if thats a bad thing or not :shrug:

baby Charlie is `swimming` again as DH likes to call it :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Glad to hear your home madly, drag that vacum round but dont go too OTT!!.

i didnt think a urine infection would have that many symptoms at all!, ive never had one(&hopefully i wont) so i dont know.

I now have to dry my hair, get dressed and go and post a letter & then tidy up.:coffee:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls

Glad you are a wee bit better today Madly and yay for movement Madcat although not the lack of sleep. 

I'm just back from the docs I now have a full blown kidney infection. Was up half the night and you couldn't see through my sample there was so much protein and blood in it. Got antibiotics and strict instructions to rest or it'll be off to hospital for me. 

Do any of you girls have a pregnancy pillow? I really think I might need to get one as I just can't get comfy at all at night and that's without a bump yet :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Glad you are a wee bit better today Madly and yay for movement Madcat although not the lack of sleep.
> 
> I'm just back from the docs I now have a full blown kidney infection. Was up half the night and you couldn't see through my sample there was so much protein and blood in it. Got antibiotics and strict instructions to rest or it'll be off to hospital for me.
> 
> Do any of you girls have a pregnancy pillow? I really think I might need to get one as I just can't get comfy at all at night and that's without a bump yet :blush:

oh noo your poor kidney!!, you dont need this is pregnancy. (what happened to the other kidney??).
I dont have a pillow but i have been wondering if i could do with one, although i might just try and ordinary pillow between my legs for now, my bump can get a tiny bit uncomfy in the night, not too bad though,(id love to sleep on my stomach though!), my back seems to ache a bit these days(or nights rather)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you madcat and gilz :hugs:

Yes apparently a UTI can make you tired,dizzy,sick,sleepy all to name but a few....basically the way I have been feeling of course I have had a cold/flu bug as well so that hasnt helped....I never knew it could make one so sick but apparently they can be nasty little bugs :wacko:

Oh no Gilz hon sorry to hear you are under house arrest too :( Glad you got anitbiotics hon :hugs:

I feel like my VJ is been torn apart :blush: so I am waiting for a Dr to call me back for advice more than anything am not sure I can live all week with this feeling :sad1: its not nice at all :nope: So if I cant have antibiotics I want to know what I can do to try and help things cause right now I am struggling to walk properly :(


----------



## gilz82

I had recurring infections in my other kidney since I was about 18. Basically everytime you get an infection it scars your kidney tissue and my right kidney ended up very small and mostly scarred. Came to the point it was actually hurting me not helping. 

Urine and kidney infections are really common in pregnancy, just worse for me cos I only have one. Such is life though and to be honest it maybe sounds a bit daft but I don't really care about my kidney. I just don't want it to have an negative effect on the baby. 

I've tried the pillow between my legs thing and I still end up with a sore back. I'm the same as you I always slept on my tummy so all this sleeping on my left is still pretty weird for me.

Oh and Madly I'm really confused why they won't give you antibiotics. Usually drs are very keennto treat a uti so that it doesn't end up in your kidneys esp when pregnant.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I never even knew about urine infections been so bad Gilz hon until MW explained last night :dohh: You poor thing :hugs: but thats exactly how I have felt too....I have been so worried and comcerned about the effect on baby Charlie I dont think it has been helping matters but I cant just switch off the feeling of worry :dohh:

I have a memory foam pregnancy support cushion :) its ace this is mine I got it from ebay :) doesnt take over the bed but does the job better than a simple wedge....I have even used mine as a pillow when my back/pelvis has been hurting and have had THE best nights sleep :thumbup: I may have to invest in a wedge for later on in preggo for my knees when I am heavier but right now this is great!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BACKREST-BOL...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item53e45d4284


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly think I'll invest in one of those.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ohhh all these infections sound real nasty, i hope to god i dont get one:wacko:

ive just been to our village papershop, the woman in there looked at me and asked if i was expecting (LOL...good job im not just fat!!).
im wondering if i look bigger to others than i do to myself(?)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

loopylollipop said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, true, but it's just a temporary job for a while until we leave in December for California :-(
> 
> Hey Ozzie congratulations on your prune! It doesnt seem two mins since your LO was a wee apple seed.
> 
> Whereabouts are you from in sunny CA? My dad and brother live there.Click to expand...

My family lives about 30-45 minutes out of San Francisco :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome Gilz hon....I love my pillow :lol:

Maybe we do look more preggo to other people madcat hon :wacko: I have had a good few stares and lots of HUGE bump comments :lol: I dont really see it only when I take a pic of myself :dohh:

I GOT ANTIBIOTICS :) The Dr called me back and said it def sounds like a UTI and she doesnt understand why I wasnt given them yesterday :growlmad: a bit pissed as I could be on treatment now and feeling better but at least I have treatment now...I just have to collect a prescription from my surgery :)


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
God madly,you're really going thru a lot of shit,thank god you've finally got anti biotics now,hope you're feeling better soon.x
Gilz,god love you too,hope your infection clears up soon,and you get used to your injections.x

I've just read the last few pages,and now can't remember what I was going to say!!baby brain!!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Your welcome Gilz hon....I love my pillow :lol:
> 
> Maybe we do look more preggo to other people madcat hon :wacko: I have had a good few stares and lots of HUGE bump comments :lol: I dont really see it only when I take a pic of myself :dohh:
> 
> I GOT ANTIBIOTICS :) The Dr called me back and said it def sounds like a UTI and she doesnt understand why I wasnt given them yesterday :growlmad: a bit pissed as I could be on treatment now and feeling better but at least I have treatment now...I just have to collect a prescription from my surgery :)

oh thats good, not so good its taken them so long to give you the prescription though!!!!.

yeh, i stare down and i think, yeh i got a bit more of a tummy but as you say when you take a photo or other people see you, we must be looking bigger, obviously!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Madly I think this is mine https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3023792/Trail/searchtext>EXERCISE+BALL.htm and it's 65cm. I think bigger is better but more expensive!

I don't need to pee in the night anymore either. Not for weeks now.

UTIs can be very bad in pregnancy, they can cause bleeding and alsorts. I'm glad it's not gone up into your kidneys Madly.

Gilz - I have a pregnancy wedge. A tenner form Mothercare and excellent. Couldn't sleep without it. I find anything bigger makes me uncomfortable but this supports my bump. Last pregnancy I tried pillows between my knees and a variety of other positions and they all disturbed my sleep and gave me even more aching body parts. :shrug: Sorry your kidney is bad. :( :hugs:

I'm in the office! :shock: I have a headache though. :( And lots of Thorntons. :happydance:

I am looking very pregnant for sure but I know it never matters how pregnant you look if people want to ignore it and be rude they will. Today in the lift at work one of my colleagues looked at me (long wool coat unbottoned) and said "oh you're pregnant". :D It's so nice that I look it enough for her to feel able to say that and not just wonder if I'm fat!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm starting to get uncomfortable sleeping. My hips and lower back ache in the mornings :-( I don't have a bump or anything.....is that a bad thing?


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm starting to get uncomfortable sleeping. My hips and lower back ache in the mornings :-( I don't have a bump or anything.....is that a bad thing?

i didnt have one either at 10 weeks hun(just my normal flab!!).
about 16 weeks it dawned on me that perhaps i was bigger than i remembered lol!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Morning all. Madly I think this is mine https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3023792/Trail/searchtext>EXERCISE+BALL.htm and it's 65cm. I think bigger is better but more expensive!
> 
> I don't need to pee in the night anymore either. Not for weeks now.
> 
> UTIs can be very bad in pregnancy, they can cause bleeding and alsorts. I'm glad it's not gone up into your kidneys Madly.
> 
> Gilz - I have a pregnancy wedge. A tenner form Mothercare and excellent. Couldn't sleep without it. I find anything bigger makes me uncomfortable but this supports my bump. Last pregnancy I tried pillows between my knees and a variety of other positions and they all disturbed my sleep and gave me even more aching body parts. :shrug: Sorry your kidney is bad. :( :hugs:
> 
> I'm in the office! :shock: I have a headache though. :( And lots of Thorntons. :happydance:
> 
> I am looking very pregnant for sure but I know it never matters how pregnant you look if people want to ignore it and be rude they will. Today in the lift at work one of my colleagues looked at me (long wool coat unbottoned) and said "oh you're pregnant". :D It's so nice that I look it enough for her to feel able to say that and not just wonder if I'm fat!!

You dont have to pee in the night??, oh god, about 3-4am im always up:dohh:, i guess baby hasnt lifted off my bladder, mind you only 7 weeks to go and we're in 3rd tri and thats when to peeing is supposed to start back, so maybe i'll never escape it!!


----------



## madcatwoman

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20101123/tuk-april-29-date-for-royal-wedding-6323e80.html

whos going to make the 1st move, my :baby: or the royals??. hope i dont go overdue.


----------



## vbaby3

OOOH,I'd like to think you,me,peanut and madly will have our babies by then!!!
I hope we have anyway!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> OOOH,I'd like to think you,me,peanut and madly will have our babies by then!!!
> I hope we have anyway!

i want to know if im going to be watching this & waiting myself, had baby and watching with baby or whether its going to have to be recorded!


----------



## gilz82

Funny what you were saying about bumps Madcat and Madly. My boss asked me yesterday if i was starting to get a bump, think she was more gutted than i am when i said no it's just my jumper and showed her my belly :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, anyone taking bets on how long the marriage will last? :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hmmm, anyone taking bets on how long the marriage will last? :haha:

hopefully longer than diana's. at least they have lived together first before marrying. i love a royal wedding though!.


----------



## vbaby3

Well my baby would want to be here,since shay was 5 days over and oran was 4 days over,i'm hoping this lo comes 3 days over.
I'm due good friday so hope he/she comes within the wk as its perfect timing!Shay has the wk off playschool and dh has the week off work,so maybe baby could oblige us all by coming on time!
Bit worried if dh is at work when I do go into labour,he could be working anywhere and could be a good couple hrs away,and my mam who would be looking after the boys for us is an hr and a half away.Oran came very fast!!
So please lil baby come when everyones on their easter hols then I won't have to worry!!


----------



## gilz82

That sounds like a good plan Vbaby I really hope it works out that way for you. 

I'm hoping by 20wks I have a better indication of roughly when the jellybean will appear. My obstetrician says 38weeks is more likely than 40wks, but if my kidney gets worse then it could be super early.


----------



## vbaby3

oh gilz,hope you stay well so you can cook your wee chicken til at least 38wks!
Its wishful thinking on my part,i'll prob be still sitting here 2 wks overdue!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> oh gilz,hope you stay well so you can cook your wee chicken til at least 38wks!
> Its wishful thinking on my part,i'll prob be still sitting here 2 wks overdue!!

i have two friends who went two weeks overdue, even then they had to be induced which took another 2 days more, im going to be rather fed up if that happens to me!.

Vbaby you husband working far away..thats the same with mine, he works/travels hrs to get to his jobs, even then theyre not jobs he can leave half way thru, as theyre at petrol stations(H & S and all that!). He can also be working so far he has to stay away too. its not ideal!

What it is by the way with this tail bone pain/discomfort, as soon as i sit down i feel it!!???


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,thats exactly my dh too.I was really worried especially 1st time coz I'd no idea what to expect and no idea how quick or slow it would be.
With shay I had a show, and contractions started on a sunday so it was grand.He just rang them sunday evening and told them he was taking his time off.
With Oran it was a tues,I was out shopping and went to the loo and saw I had a show,it was about 3 in the aftnoon,went on home scrubbed the house clean and contractions eventually kicked in by about 5,by then dh was on his way home anyway!
Hope this 1 is as well timed,coz once labour properly kicked in,oran was born in 50mins!So this time I'm certaintly not hanging about at home for too long just in case.Don't wanna give birth in the car,and our hospital is 30mins away!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Yeh madcat,thats exactly my dh too.I was really worried especially 1st time coz I'd no idea what to expect and no idea how quick or slow it would be.
> With shay I had a show, and contractions started on a sunday so it was grand.He just rang them sunday evening and told them he was taking his time off.
> With Oran it was a tues,I was out shopping and went to the loo and saw I had a show,it was about 3 in the aftnoon,went on home scrubbed the house clean and contractions eventually kicked in by about 5,by then dh was on his way home anyway!
> Hope this 1 is as well timed,coz once labour properly kicked in,oran was born in 50mins!So this time I'm certaintly not hanging about at home for too long just in case.Don't wanna give birth in the car,and our hospital is 30mins away!

if my DH is away somewhere, i dont know when to call him, as you say, i dont know what to expect, i dont know what a false alarm is, i wouldnt know how long to stay home for(until it was obvious and MW says to come in)..Mmmm. Even then i dont want to be phoning him and for him to rush home, speeding etc, thats how accidents happen.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I'm the same Madcat. My OH is always at least 4 hours away and I'd hate him to be panicking and rushing trying to get home. I know it's not the best path but it would actually be better for us if the jellybean ends up being a planned section.


----------



## vbaby3

I was just like that with shay,you don't know how far on you might be,how sore should it be to proper labour etc!!
Well I was sure I was in proper labour,needed pain relief and all when I headed in with shay,it was the sunday night,I was getting pains all day!
Imagine my disgust when they told me I was 1cm and not in established labour!!He wasn't born til tues morning:cry:
So there was plenty of time for dh to come home from wherever he might have been,but you just never know,some ladies are quick,even with their 1st!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lookie lookie lookie! Came as a set :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PB230655.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









PB230656.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









PB230657.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2









PB230660.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vbaby3

They're gorgeous ozzie,I haven't bought anything yet.
I'm adamant i'm not buying anything until I know if its a boy or a girl!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I figure those will work for a boy or a girl. Very colorful and very cute :). I'm not into the whole pink and blue gender specific stuff.


----------



## madcatwoman

i havent bought anything either, have promised myself i will in january!, doesnt stop me gazing around mothercare though!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I couldn't resist....it's just a few outfits :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

They're beautiful,I just found once my babies were born I wanted them to look like proper boys so put them real boyish stuff,and all my neutral stuff got left there unworn.
I remember I had a cream babygrow on oran after he was born and a midwife came over and kept calling him she and her!!!
It was jeans and jumpers and hoodies all the way after that!!!
And god knows if I have a girl she will be a pink and purple goddess!
After dressing boys for the last 4yrs,she will be a girlie girl!


----------



## vbaby3

I can't stop looking either,and right after my 4d scan I will go on a little shopping trip!


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie,when I was havin my 1st I had loads of stuff bought by the time i was 10 wks,just lil babygrows and vests and bibs and stuff.
Its so exciting when its your 1st.I just used to keep taking them out and looking at them!
When I was preg with oran,I was so desperate to look at lil babygrows,I actually bought a packet of blue and a packet of pink!and admired them both til I found out what I was havin!
Sounds a bit crazy,but they were on sale,and 4 of my frinds were preg at the same time so was able to pass the pink 1's on!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:) I keep looking at the little outfits and wanting a little baby to fill them up! :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I'm home and have been skiving as I'm so ready to sleep but we've loads to so tonight for carpets tomorrow. Too exhausting going into work.

Madcat the tailbone pain is all pelvis related. The hormones soften all the bones in that area (and then some) so the pelvis can spread. It hurts!

Cute outfits Ozzie! I don't so the pink/blue thing either. We didn't buy anything as my siblings gave us bags of clothes. Then Byron was tidgy and we only had 0-3 months and had to get a load of super cheap newborn sleepsuits! He barely touched 0-3, almost straight from newborn to 3-6!

Byron came early, nearly two weeks (at the start), and my waters went at 1am. Man I hope I get to sleep before labour this time. I'm actually reading a birth book a friend of mine from Bnb has leant me. I never read anything at all last time but I'm trying to boost my confidence ready for my home birth. I am determined it will be a good experience this time.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ahhh i wondered why it felt so delicate to sit down these days, well you have enlightened me !!:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

No joke....:baby: Charlie is due on 29th April the day of the Royal Wedding and as Oliver came exactly on his due day :shrug: I might just be pushing as Kate glides down the aisle :rofl: 

I got my prescription for antibiotics after calling at my surgery twice :dohh: apparently the Dr forgot to arrange and was in clinic when I called the first time so I had to call back after collecting Oliver from school..anyways I have them now thankfully and also some cranberry juice which I am finding not that bad actually to drink except I have a funny feeling it may just give me heartburn as its so sweet but I can deal with that at least I will be able to walk once the antibiotics kick in :wacko: Thanks Ladies for all your support as always :)

Peanut thanks for the pic of your birth ball...the one I was looking at on ebay should be perfect then :) Its only for use at hime anyway, they have one in each delivery suite in the hospital :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Well that's me back from injection day number two. Injected myself, then cried and puked it was a brilliant experience :blush:

Cheered up though as my OH is traipsing round a huge mothercare superstore thing in Warrington looking at prams and stuff. It's so nice that's he getting excited about these things now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :hugs: progress though I def would say :thumbup:

Great about your OH I just wish DH would get more involed!


----------



## gilz82

I think my OH feels too removed from the whole pregnancy experience Madly cos he's away from home. I know he feels quite bad about not being here for me as much as he thinks he should. 

On the down side he's just text to say he doesn't like the pram that I liked, the britax b smart, so it's back to the drawing board there.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done for doing it yourself Gilz. A little improvement each day.

Who's going to mostly using your pram gilz?


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> No joke....:baby: Charlie is due on 29th April the day of the Royal Wedding and as Oliver came exactly on his due day :shrug: I might just be pushing as Kate glides down the aisle :rofl: :

:haha::haha:wouldnt that be mad, if theres a TV maybe you can do both, watch the wedding and push at the same time, if you can shell the pea by the time they say their "I Do's" its champagne all round!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: Funny also madcat if Charlie is :blue: he will be called Charlie William....how mad is that :wacko: 

Oh no Gilz the britax b smart is our top buggy right now :dohh: men eh!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: Funny also madcat if Charlie is :blue: he will be called Charlie William....how mad is that :wacko:
> 
> Oh no Gilz the britax b smart is our top buggy right now :dohh: men eh!

OMG! no?, oh, if he is a he, he just has to be born on the 29th!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Peanut I'll use the pram the most but my OH feels the Britax isn't sturdy enough for all the walking we do. If that's his only reason for not liking it then it probably is a valid reason. Where we stay is a large village anymore than a mile in any direction and you are into countryside which means bumpy pavements and then roads


----------



## PeanutBean

If it helps our britax has done two years off road with no problems. Different model of course but I think the b smart is the replacement one. Actually my mum take our little britax buggy off roading now which I didn't think it could handle!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon there was a thread about the oyster pram and I posted in was a toss up between the oyster and britax for us....anyways Shrimpy has the britax and recommends it as the most sturdiest ever....which was why that and what peanut has said has swung my vote for the britax :) now for getting a good deal :lol:

madcat and it gets worse :lol: you`ll you howl..........DH wants to call him if we are :blue: William Charlie not Charlie William...mmmmmmmmmm if we are :blue: AND he is born 29th April maybe I should reconsider and let DH have his way afterall :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Gilz hon there was a thread about the oyster pram and I posted in was a toss up between the oyster and britax for us....anyways Shrimpy has the britax and recommends it as the most sturdiest ever....which was why that and what peanut has said has swung my vote for the britax :) now for getting a good deal :lol:
> 
> madcat and it gets worse :lol: you`ll you howl..........DH wants to call him if we are :blue: William Charlie not Charlie William...mmmmmmmmmm if we are :blue: AND he is born 29th April maybe I should reconsider and let DH have his way afterall :rofl:

i think you should agree on that one, if he IS born on the 29th, rude not to really!!!.:haha:

You know, im not sure, is time going quickly or isnt it?. part of me thinks, "blimey, nearly 20 weeks", and another part of me feels like ive just got FOREVER still to go. why does pregnancy have to take so long:shrug::dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: its a bit ironic really :dohh:

Yeah I think time has flown OMG nearly 18wks :wacko: however i have hardly been at work the last 4weeks and that bound to make time fly by it always does :dohh: and with christmas hols coming up shortly too I think time will just fly by :thumbup:

Theres a thread in 2nd tri about the royal wedding a few of the ladies have commented on how happy they are that the weddings not on there EDD....a little bit inconsiderate for those of us who are due on the 29th....not sure it was meant that way but sometimes I think people should think before they type....I quite like it that my baby is due and very well may be born on the day of the royal wedding :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: its a bit ironic really :dohh:
> 
> Yeah I think time has flown OMG nearly 18wks :wacko: however i have hardly been at work the last 4weeks and that bound to make time fly by it always does :dohh: and with christmas hols coming up shortly too I think time will just fly by :thumbup:
> 
> Theres a thread in 2nd tri about the royal wedding a few of the ladies have commented on how happy they are that the weddings not on there EDD....a little bit inconsiderate for those of us who are due on the 29th....not sure it was meant that way but sometimes I think people should think before they type....I quite like it that my baby is due and very well may be born on the day of the royal wedding :)

i think its great, id love to be a baby that for example was born on Charles&Di's wedding day, i think its nice!.

the 29th is St Catherines day, well, thats me, catherine,so will fate leave me to be over due and land me on the 29th? we shall see!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmm 8days so could be very possible :) maybe our babies will both be born on the same day :lol: come to think of it I wonder if any of the grads babies will be born on the same day :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh I still feel the weeks are dragging past Madcat. I am convinced it's made worse by that lack of outwardly pregnant things I have going on. 

Madly I'm really torn I really like the Britax but now my OH has decided he likes the Phil & Ted explorer.


----------



## gilz82

Wouldn't that be weird but good if some of our little ones had the same birthdays :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

With Byron I was due 9th December and there was a huge gang of us with the sane due date! In the end he came on nov 28th and I don't think any us landed on the 9th. I don't recall any having the same birthday as Byron either.


----------



## gilz82

Oh the 28th is my twin sisters birthday :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its so funny Oliver came exactly on his due date which was also a friday just like Charlies due date :wacko: Labour started on the Monday and he was very nearly born the thursday which was the day before his due date but no the little mite wasnt having any and was determined to be right on time :lol: I have a suspicious feeling it might just be the same this time around too :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

does anyone know if stretch marks just 'appear', ie- you just notice them one day, or are there tell tale signs they could be on the way??. I must admit ive been naughty so far and havent been moisturising, all i have done is use the left over oil after using the doppler and rubbed that in.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmm not sure madcat hon sorry! I havent been moisturing either cause with Oliver I did and it didnt make one dot of difference :nope: apparently if you are meant to get them them you will no matter what you do...its all to do with your skins elastacy (?sp)


----------



## gilz82

I'm screwed as far as the stretch mark thing goes. I've already got loads on my sides from when I got fat and then lost weight years ago.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

dont look on it as a bad thing ladies :nope: look at it as war scars from having your LO :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Halllllo alll
Took ages to catch up.

Gilz, a thought on your scan find out which private hospital your kidney specialist works at and book a private appointment and scan there he should have no problem with that. I had foot surgery done this way as the NHS list was to long both secrataries were great. And whos pushing this damn pram he's away all week tel him oull have the one u like and he can lump it, he can always take the baby carrier lol.

Madly glad they finally gave u the medication u needed. your on ventalin the reliver I think.

Ozzie u'll beback home soon missing out on the lovely grey british weather.

As for every one else glad your all ok prgnancy brain can only handle 3 people.

Occupational health have suggestd I do non patient contact so I could be on the move in the next few months or will have a new jobe where I am.

No one mention the the Royal wedding it's driving me Mad OH is deffinatly not a royalist and hates to see our tax spent on such things it's a ression lets see them down windsor registry office lol. Gilz and I are a day appart so even if we both needed c sections we will hopefully still be at home uncomforatbly watching tv


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:Ahhhhhh....................................

The world and my body can breathe a sigh of relief.

my maternity jeans arrived from the ebayer this morning. Their next jeans and like new, they werent wrong when they said hardly warn.

well ive slipped them on and OH MY ,,so comfy, why have i been struggling on with a hairband on my old pair?. im not going to want to put these in the wash though:shrug:!!


----------



## gilz82

I have a pair of maternity jean from next that i've been wearing already even though i have no bump yet Madcat. They are super comfy :happydance: Also i wore the mat trousers i bought from next to work one day last week and they are super comfy too. Just hope they fit me all the way through!

Stupid man in my office has just totally jumbled all my thoughts with regards to coming back to work in Jan 2012. My plan up until this morning had been to make an application to work from home 2 days, monday and friday, and come into the office the other 3 days.

He's now just said why don't you apply for it to be the other way ie 3 days from home, 2 from the office. Now that sounds much better but i'm not sure if it'd be pushing it applying for that. And then if they say no i'll be screwed cos we can't afford 5 days of nursery fees and i'll be thoroughly unhappy being in the office 5 days a week. 

Soooooo confused!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh i dont know Gilz, you know the company better than us, must admit id prefer to do the 3 days at home, but that would just be me!.

arent these jeans wonderful. I fit them ok (LOL), but theres plenty more growing room in them, like you say, i hope they last me all the way thru.
Im going to look at getting another pair while these are in the wash me thinks.

DH looked at my bump with dissbelief last night (teasing me), i said.."im gona be massive arent i?", he said "you certainly are" and started working out that we have probably another 20 weeks to go, so double the size i am now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for next mat jeans ladies :) I wear my elastic side blue ones to death and they prob wont last until babe is born and a little after at this rate :dohh: may have to invest in some more after all 18.00 is worth the comfort I think :lol: I have some black under bump ones but they dont sit right just yet maybe when am bigger :thumbup: I also love my mat linen pants from next and these will be great after babe is born as the spring kicks in :thumbup:

Gliz hon why dont you apply for two in the letter at a minimum but ask if at all possible could they work out things out for it to be three...back this up with why working at home would be better etc etc etc from a work and home life point of view and remember if they turn you down for even the two days they have to have a very very good reason esp if it is possible for you to work at home successfully :thumbup: I always think theres no harm in asking :)


----------



## gilz82

Thanks guys :hugs:

When i had my kidney out last year it was agreed for me to work at home once my sick leave ended, although i never actually did it. But i was all formally agreed through HR so as far as i'm concerned they've set a precedent there.

In our terms and conditions the bit about working from home is massively family orientated, all about juggling childcare and work life balance blah blah, so i'd like to think that's also in my favour.

I'm just being greedy now i think, i'd never considered the three days from home thing and now that it's out there i want it :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well ask for it hon....esp if its in terms and conditions just lay it heavily why it will work better for them from a work point of view and also for you :) as you say they set a precident :thumbup:

Ladies I dont know if anyone knows and either I missed it (which is very possible with my damn babe brain!) or she didnt want to pop back here for obvious reasons :cry: mamadonna has an :angel: babe :sad1: I missed her around and spent alot of time with her on threads whilst TTC so I just popped into her profile and well :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

nooo i didnt know that?, oh nooo, oh poor girl.:cry:

i do now recall her having problems early on, think she popped on her once, but i didnt know that. what a kick in the guts:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Wow Madly i did exactly the same thing this morning as i didn't know where Mamadonna had gone.

I wasn't sure if i'd just missed something on here, but i sifted back through the posts and couldn't find anything, so i looked at her profile too. So sad


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

How bizare gilz :wacko: I have been meaning to mention/check on her for a few days as I say she was around loads when TTC....She was a grad and did have a bleeding probs and they booked her a scan weeks and weeks down the line :( seems she had an :angel: Its so sad :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no,poor mamadonna,I did actually think of her a few days ago and meant to ask you ladies if you'd heard from her.Thats awful.

I think as far as stretch marks go,you get them if you're meant to get them regardless of what you do.I remember with shay,I really thought I was getting away with it.
Right up to the end I had a gorgeous smooth bump.Even any doc or mw I saw commented on how lucky I was.
But once he was born and my tummy was trying to shrink back,thats when they appeared!
They do fade,but then they came back with oran.They really don't bother me to be honest,I'm happy once I look ok with clothes on!
Gilz,my dh had no say whatsoever in my buggy!!!
I use my buggies everyday,he might use it once a month!I showed him what I liked and once it was within budget he was happy!
He actually doesn't care at all about stuff like that so generally I get my own way and got to pick out all baby stuff within reason and budget!

Nothing new here,having a very quiet wk.Feeling very unmotivated at the moment to clean the house and stuff.I'm usually a bit of a monica from friends so its very unlike me,but I just couldn't be arsed!


----------



## molly85

poor mammadonna I hope she rejoins us soon I did notice a few people missing. Where is Bids? 

Gilz if you don't ask you don't get lol. I'm possibly looking atdoing nights on my return of flexi hours nights pay better, all i have to do then is ask an adult to sleep over when needed or bubs go to them?


----------



## madcatwoman

Not sure about Bids hun, i emailed her on friday, she mailed back on the weekend to say she had been down with food poisoning or a bug, but she seems to be taking a break from here maybe, but shes ok as far as i know.

Ah ok, yes, i suppose if youre going to get the stretch marks then you will i guess. i dont know how i'll fair, although i have the same stomach as my mother, i dont think she got any.

Ive been shopping:happydance:
DH&I saw and old white rocking chair 2 weeks ago in an antiques place, but didnt buy it, been thinking about it, DH sent me back to see if it was still there today, and it is!. £140 , i got it for £70:happydance:, its going to be for the :baby: room, im sure it'll see my bottom on many a sleepless night!.
Im really loving all the old stuff in these places, i think ive been watching too much 'Kirsties home made home'. I want to make a cushion for it in the new year(Dh is buying me a sewing machine for xmas).


----------



## molly85

awwww madcat we're getting a fridge freezer for x-mas have used a countertop for 4 years its abouts sodding time lol.
I'v not finished my blinds so can't have a sewing machine.


----------



## madcatwoman

4 years??? lol!!.

ive never even used a sewing machine, but im very creative, and like quiet time at home, and love the sort of thngs they do on that program, plus we need to many things for the house too, so im going to give it a go!!


----------



## gilz82

I was starting to wonder about Bids too, but i was sure you'd have updated us Madcat if anything major was wrong.

I think i'll just put it to my work and see what happens, as Madly said i think, they have to have a really good reason to be able to refuse me.

Vbaby i definitely will use the pram the most day to day, but my OH does walk miles and miles and will do the same with the jellybean when he's back. I can't really expect him to be stuck with a buggy he hates just cos i like it. I do like the other buggy he has suggested but it will be more expensive as it's really hard to find as a travel system package, you need to buy all the bits individually, so i did raise that but he said he's happy to pay the difference on his own :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh shes ok, i dont think shes as much of a forum addict as we are though:shrug:

Oh ive just watched neighbours again and made myself cry!!:cry:

my stomach seems a bit achy this afternoon too. Mind you, in the 5 min space that i used the doppler this morning the heart beat had switched sides twice, so gawd knows whats going on in there!


----------



## gilz82

I have to admit posting this much usually really isn't my thing, but i've found you girls a fantastic help through the whole TTC and now being pregnant process. I honestly now just consider it like chatting to friends.

Your wee baby is certainly pretty active Madcat, do you feel movement daily now?

I have the worse trapped wind ever today, i look like i have a baby bump, but i just no it isn't. Sod's law it'll all decide that it's going to come out while i'm at the nurse later for my injection. I'll be so stressed about that, that i won't realise and it'll just escape :rofl: :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I have to admit posting this much usually really isn't my thing, but i've found you girls a fantastic help through the whole TTC and now being pregnant process. I honestly now just consider it like chatting to friends.
> 
> Your wee baby is certainly pretty active Madcat, do you feel movement daily now?
> 
> I have the worse trapped wind ever today, i look like i have a baby bump, but i just no it isn't. Sod's law it'll all decide that it's going to come out while i'm at the nurse later for my injection. I'll be so stressed about that, that i won't realise and it'll just escape :rofl: :blush:

this is how i feel, it is like chatting to friends, i feel i can ask anything on here really, and its nice to know we're all going thru the same things, if i have symptom thats worrying me i like to think id can put it on here and theres usually someone else with the same thing!. I think we have a good banter going on here, on and off topic.

Oh NO!, trapped wind is horrible, ive had it about 4 times so far, i feel a tremdous discomfort, bordering on pain really, feels like youre going to expload. You know what i use now though(someone suggested it) is Renees Deflate tabs, theyre not bad at all, even just for normal bloating.

This baby is very active (not that im able to compaire it), ive been feeling daily movement for a few weeks now, some days more than others,started noticing it it at night this week as well, still not kicks as we know it, but movement all the same!.


----------



## gilz82

Definitely think i'll need to invest in some deflatine then cos i do feel like i could burst at any inappropriate moment.


----------



## madcatwoman

A girls best friend! (you can fart all you like after these!):haha::blush:
 



Attached Files:







banner_rennie_deflatine.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gilz82

The only remote positive i can think of about trapped wind right now is that when it decides it's time to come out, if i am somewhere that i'd not want to be farting i'll get a good pelvic floor workout holding it in :rofl:

Strong pelvic floor muscles can only be a good thing, i was reading a thread in 2nd tri earlier about people peeing themselves and this is all before the baby comes. I honestly think i'll die of embarassment if that happens!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,!I'm on baby no 3 and i've never pee'd myself!!
So it doesn't happen to everyone.x


----------



## madcatwoman

i do the exercises when remember, hope this never happens to me!, let the world swollow me up if it does:blush:

funny you should ask about movements ealier, i just felt one from the outside thru the bump band thing of my new jeans!.

have you felt any flutters yet??, theyre not so obvious at 14 weeks, but i felt them occassionally, i had to try decide if it was a muscle spasm or baby!


----------



## vbaby3

p.s I definately haven't been very good doing my pelvic floor exercises,I prob did them with the 1st pregnancy,but still not as often as i should,and I barely did any with no 2 or this 1!Maybe my pelvic floor was strong to begin with!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> p.s I definately haven't been very good doing my pelvic floor exercises,I prob did them with the 1st pregnancy,but still not as often as i should,and I barely did any with no 2 or this 1!Maybe my pelvic floor was strong to begin with!

i think mine are strong anyway, well thats what i think!!!:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

I felt one little movement last thursday night, it was like popcorn popping inside my skin, but nothing since then. Can't wait for it to be happening consistently so i know there is a little person in there. 

It's weird, my collection of scan pictures are all lovely but i still feel like that could be anyone. Does that make sense? I know i am having a baby but just don't feel like i am. That's probably the stupidest sentence i'll type all day!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I felt one little movement last thursday night, it was like popcorn popping inside my skin, but nothing since then. Can't wait for it to be happening consistently so i know there is a little person in there.
> 
> It's weird, my collection of scan pictures are all lovely but i still feel like that could be anyone. Does that make sense? I know i am having a baby but just don't feel like i am. That's probably the stupidest sentence i'll type all day!

you said it all there, and i have the movements every day, it could be happening to anyone though!!, why is that?.

Yeh that'll be movement you felt, you'll get it more and more as the weeks go by!


----------



## gilz82

I hope I'm wrong but I think that I'm going to only really feel like I'm going to be a mum once the jellybean is actually here :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Gilz I agree with madcat rennies are great! :blush:

I have peed myself twice however only when I have had a full bladder (the type when you should go pee but are so busy it can wait!) when I was being :sick: and when I had a coughing fit....so it doesnt just happen I reckon my stomach muscles had a lot to do with it :thumbup: 

I have been feeling movements too since approx 10wks like the popping feeling you described gilz :thumbup: Well I returned my hired doppler today and ALAS! the postie knocked with my Summer infant doppler :wohoo: We gave it a run tonight and although I couldnt pick up Charlies h/b he was kicking around in there like a little footballer :) I held the device firmly to my stomach to begin with then just sort of balanced in on there and then all of a sudden it started wobbling cause Charlie was booting it good and prooper :lol: I was saying to DH `did you see that? hes kicking it off!` it was great :cloud9: I dont think it will be long before we can feel him kick properly....I swear I have felt the slighest of movements from outside but cant really be sure :) My baby is certainly active too!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I think that I'm going to only really feel like I'm going to be a mum once the jellybean is actually here :blush:

ive got that feeling too!:dohh:, even then i wonder if i'll be holding our baby thinking, "wow, is this really mine?, did it really come from me?"


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Gilz I agree with madcat rennies are great! :blush:
> 
> I have peed myself twice however only when I have had a full bladder (the type when you should go pee but are so busy it can wait!) when I was being :sick: and when I had a coughing fit....so it doesnt just happen I reckon my stomach muscles had a lot to do with it :thumbup:
> 
> I have been feeling movements too since approx 10wks like the popping feeling you described gilz :thumbup: Well I returned my hired doppler today and ALAS! the postie knocked with my Summer infant doppler :wohoo: We gave it a run tonight and although I couldnt pick up Charlies h/b he was kicking around in there like a little footballer :) I held the device firmly to my stomach to begin with then just sort of balanced in on there and then all of a sudden it started wobbling cause Charlie was booting it good and prooper :lol: I was saying to DH `did you see that? hes kicking it off!` it was great :cloud9: I dont think it will be long before we can feel him kick properly....I swear I have felt the slighest of movements from outside but cant really be sure :) My baby is certainly active too!

oh god! ...*Must not cough with a full bladder*...

Its very rare that i can feel the movement from the outside, my timing seems to be wrong, by the time ive put my hand there, it stops!, but ive felt it properly about 2-3 time.

Is it an angelsounds doppler you have now?, i must admit baby seems to be moving around so much these days HB is never in the same place, and sometimes i find it then a few seconds later i cant find it again!!. I love hearing the movements though!


----------



## gilz82

Yay Madly on your replacement Doppler and active baby Charlie :thumbup:

Madat I suppose we'll never know what we'll feel til our wee babies are here. Just thinking about that makes me sooo excited :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I felt one little movement last thursday night, it was like popcorn popping inside my skin, but nothing since then. Can't wait for it to be happening consistently so i know there is a little person in there.
> 
> It's weird, my collection of scan pictures are all lovely but i still feel like that could be anyone. Does that make sense? I know i am having a baby but just don't feel like i am. That's probably the stupidest sentence i'll type all day!

Gilz I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes I tell people then this little voice goes ???? Are you sure????? Its crazy, seen it loads too and still feels so unbelievable at times. Its very odd thinking something is in there when you really cant feel it. So surreal.

Having said that think I felt a kick whilst at teaching. All of the sudden got a sensation like someone flicking their finger against my left side. Felt nothing like my usual bowel pops and rumbles. Like you Gilz, always on my left. Everything bigger on that side. Exciting though hope it was :happydance:

Am soooooo comfy in my mat black trousers - from heavenly bump. Like you guys, dont want to wash them. They are my work trousers and have some great jeans too. Its great to be able to wear elasticated waists and not feel ashamed :thumbup:

I have never been a regular forum poster either, but I love this one :hugs:

Right ladies, need help with a little dilemma....

Anyone thought of NCT classes? Really dont want to do the NHS classes, feel they have nothing to offer me. HOWEVER, I am worried that I am going to pay nearly £200 to be trapped in a room with pretentious knobs. OH went with his ex and she LOVED it, which makes me wonder whether I will meet like minded people. She keeps in touch with all the people she met and she is the kind of person I would rather poke my eyes out than sit next too. She is the 'ooh I am a headmistress and am so intelligent and have my own school and my family are nearly royalty' type. Please either reassure me normal people go to these too! OH detested going but thinks it would be worth a try to meet other mums-to-be locally.

I only want to go as I am pretty isolated here, most of my friends have moved away now and it wont be easy to visit. Knowing me I wont go to mum and toddlers either, went with DS and all the other mums talked about was their babys crap. 

Do I just need a good slap??


----------



## loopylollipop

BTW I had been thinking about Mamadonna recently , did wonder if something bad had happened as she had been bleeding. So so so sad:cry: poor love..


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat - I had no stretchmarks at all til about 36 weeks when they pretty much appeared over night and everything below my belly button split. :( It was agony and itchy and awful. I've just filled them out again though. lol I just got utterly huge right at the end and there was no elasticity left. I used cocoa butter for all the good it did. I haven't watched Neighbours yet today, is it sad again then? Wish stupid Paul had died.

Molly - Got to say I'm with you on the royal wedding! :D

I got my matb1 yesterday, but early but realised I'm not seeing MW til 28 weeks and am supposed to get it at 20 so rang up. Sending off to work today. I asked for clarification about my annual leave and carrying things over etc and was told HR couldn't possibly tell me that til they have the form. Now they will have it and have the notification form which doesn't include my leaving date as I can't work that out til they tell me about me leave :dohh:. My HR is such a knob!

Gilz - work from home! It's fab! We can be sneaky BnBers...I mean homeworkers. ;) On the pram front I think if your Oh walks loads he will find a carrier much better. On the peeing issue, I have to confess to really almost never doing exercises and have never wet myself in my life. My mum has never done them, has had 4 kids and is 64 (I think) and has zero incontinence. I reckon it's probably more about genes. Though if you have a major birth thing leading to prolapse that's a bit different. If we're talking heartburn I'm all for the rennies too. Much better than vile gaviscon and the likes. I never got very bad heartburn in pregnancy last time but as someone who almost never suffers from it, it was bad enough for some rennies. I don't like to take too much antacid as really it leads to the production of even more acid! Hooray for feeling movements!

I didn't feel like a mum til I had Byron. Pregnancy is like it's own special thing, totally different from parenting I think.

Poor mamadonna :(

Loopy - I'm not sure what NCT means! But it's quite fun going to classes but that sounds like a lot of money! I met a mum at my aquanatal and then a few more at the local breastfeeding/baby group which has sadly been closed down now. :cry:

We got our loft and stair carpets in! :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sick: It's back. Got sent home from work and I've been in bed for 5 hours :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat, gilz I agree with peanut pregnancy is total different to parenting :thumbup: and I still feel like `it this real...is it really happening? am I having another baby?` and dont laugh but I still look at Oliver and think `is he mine?` I think its mad to think I have a 5yr old and another on the way............its like stark raving mental :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat - I had no stretchmarks at all til about 36 weeks when they pretty much appeared over night and everything below my belly button split. :( It was agony and itchy and awful. I've just filled them out again though. lol I just got utterly huge right at the end and there was no elasticity left. I used cocoa butter for all the good it did. I haven't watched Neighbours yet today, is it sad again then? Wish stupid Paul had died.
> 
> Molly - Got to say I'm with you on the royal wedding! :D
> 
> I got my matb1 yesterday, but early but realised I'm not seeing MW til 28 weeks and am supposed to get it at 20 so rang up. Sending off to work today. I asked for clarification about my annual leave and carrying things over etc and was told HR couldn't possibly tell me that til they have the form. Now they will have it and have the notification form which doesn't include my leaving date as I can't work that out til they tell me about me leave :dohh:. My HR is such a knob!
> 
> Gilz - work from home! It's fab! We can be sneaky BnBers...I mean homeworkers. ;) On the pram front I think if your Oh walks loads he will find a carrier much better. On the peeing issue, I have to confess to really almost never doing exercises and have never wet myself in my life. My mum has never done them, has had 4 kids and is 64 (I think) and has zero incontinence. I reckon it's probably more about genes. Though if you have a major birth thing leading to prolapse that's a bit different. If we're talking heartburn I'm all for the rennies too. Much better than vile gaviscon and the likes. I never got very bad heartburn in pregnancy last time but as someone who almost never suffers from it, it was bad enough for some rennies. I don't like to take too much antacid as really it leads to the production of even more acid! Hooray for feeling movements!
> 
> I didn't feel like a mum til I had Byron. Pregnancy is like it's own special thing, totally different from parenting I think.
> 
> Poor mamadonna :(
> 
> Loopy - I'm not sure what NCT means! But it's quite fun going to classes but that sounds like a lot of money! I met a mum at my aquanatal and then a few more at the local breastfeeding/baby group which has sadly been closed down now. :cry:
> 
> We got our loft and stair carpets in! :happydance:

:wine: a virtual cheers to your carpets Varnish Bean! Our stair carpets are ripped up too.

The NCT are the National Childbirth Trust organised classes, sure you have heard of the charity, I remember you mentioning the LaLeche League and they are all of the same pro-breastfeeding, pro-natural childbirth (and homebirths etc) mindset. You pay for five sessions, some half days etc at weekends.

Oh Ozzi:hugs::hugs::hugs: poor you take care :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy hon I dont know about NCT either however I loved the NHS sessions plus they showed you around the delivery suite you will be delivering in :shrug: free too...I agree a lot of cash to shell out on summat you may not even enjoy attending!


----------



## gilz82

Yay to new carpets Peanut bet you are glad that's you finished :happydance:

Sorry you are sick Ozzie :hugs:

Loopy I personally don't fancy antenatal of any variety, think my view has been slightly skewed in that all of my friends who went said the NHS classes in our area are pants. If the classes are something you and your OH would go to together and you'd get something from them why not :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat, gilz I agree with peanut pregnancy is total different to parenting :thumbup: and I still feel like `it this real...is it really happening? am I having another baby?` and dont laugh but I still look at Oliver and think `is he mine?` I think its mad to think I have a 5yr old and another on the way............its like stark raving mental :rofl:

im glad you answered that one, because i wondered how you girls who already have children feel, but it seems not much different,


> "is he mine??"

 brilliant! (at least i know those thoughts happen!)

Peanut, does your house smell nice with the new carpet down?(im a serious new carpet sniffer!!)


----------



## mamadonna

loopylollipop said:


> BTW I had been thinking about Mamadonna recently , did wonder if something bad had happened as she had been bleeding. So so so sad:cry: poor love..

thank you lolly unfortunatley when i went for th e scan no baby was there i had to keep going back for the next couple of weeks cos i still had a little level of hcg so had to make sure it returned to normal...it has and i have just said bon voyage to the wicked witch and i'm hoping and praying i get a nice pressie for xmas in the form of a bfp!!trying out soy so you never kno,keep everything x'd for me plz


----------



## gilz82

Aw mamadonna huge :hugs: hopefully this will be your month hon. 

I was just measuring my massive boobies. Can't believe they haven't gone up another cup size I really thought they were getting too big for this bra again. Not that I'm complaining though, I'd actually rather they shrank again!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: mamadonna. So sorry for your loss, good luck for next cycle. If you're on it I'll update the first post when I'm not on my phone.

Madly, madcat, I too look at Byron and think how did it come about he's mine?! It's like he has always been there at the same time as being astounding he is there. Really odd! I totally can't picture this pregnancy ending in a baby. I've had a couple of moments of epiphany but it never lasts! Lol

:hugs: Ozzie. Hope it passes soon, just rest and keep trying to eat.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh! Knew I'd forgotten something. Thanks all for the happy carpet wishes. DH has to move all the crap up there, heartbreaking as it's easily the best room in the house now, which frees up the rest of the house. Jobs still to do:
Bedroom - caulk cracks in ceiling and paint; decorate and fit out walk in wardrobe; new carpet.
Kitchen - redecorate.
Stairs - there's a small area that needs redecorating.
Roof - fit vents and get leaking chimney breast fixed.
Other - bit of boarding for the joiner to come back to do and fit intumescent strip in fire door frames before we can finally get the certificate for the loft as a habitable room.


----------



## molly85

bloody migraine paracetamol won'ttouch it who'd call in sick came home an hour early? Seeing Ob tomorrow


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly sorry about the migraine. I don't even try paracetamol when I have one cos I know it does nothing. Of course can't take my prescribed migraine stuff cos of the jellybean. 

I'm so not well again today. Definitely shouldn't have gone back to work yesterday I've just made myself more ill. Feeling thoroughly sorry for myself cos I'm all alone with the dog, it's actually pathetic of me. 

Anyway to cheer everyone up here's my weird dream from last night. 

I was a huge nightclub and there was an old school rave night on. Lots of glow sticks and neon clothes etc. Everyone round about me was drunk or taking drugs etc but I was sitting on the floor eating a bag of raw pea pods and mange tout :saywhat: I hate peas!! People kept standing on me when they were dancing so we went home. 

Then the baby was born and it was a boy, but it hated me. He had wee jaggy teeth and kept trying to bite me when I picked him up. We got home and I realised that my OH hadn't let me buy any stuff like bottles or clothes or a crib! So the baby went in a shoe box wrapped in a jumper and we fed it cheerios!!

I think I've actually lost my mind :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!........Brrrrrr...im chilly!

Peanut, happy 19 weeks to us (&Vbaby for tomorrow),im glad you find it hard to believe this pregnancy will result in a baby too, i just thought it was me with weird thoughts like that!.

Gilz, loving the dreams, your baby sounds super scary with those teeth!.

I woke up at 4 for a wee,couldnt get back to sleep, i seem to be aching alot in the night too, aching back, aching pelvis, even my knees ached, im wondering if this can be helped with a pregnancy pillow or not?, not super keen on them(barely enough room in our bed),but im wondering.:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Happy 19 weeks Madcat, Peanut and Vbaby :happydance:

I bought one of the pillows Madly recommended cos I'm so uncomfy. I tried the whole normal pillow between my legs but it wasn't doing anything for me at all. 

Gave in and bought a doppler this morning. Feeling so stressed about the effect my kidney is having on the jellybean. Madcat how do I use it?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Happy 19 weeks Madcat, Peanut and Vbaby :happydance:
> 
> I bought one of the pillows Madly recommended cos I'm so uncomfy. I tried the whole normal pillow between my legs but it wasn't doing anything for me at all.
> 
> Gave in and bought a doppler this morning. Feeling so stressed about the effect my kidney is having on the jellybean. Madcat how do I use it?

oh your poor kidney, i never knew having just one could complicate things so much in pregnancy, i guess if it was detrimental to baby docs would have told you(?). Hope it eases up for you thou.

Oooooo What doppler did you buy? Anglesounds?. Some girls complain the battery it comes with isnt very good, mine was fine though, but i did buy a new spare just incase. You'll need some baby oil to smother on you(this is what i use),apply it to your lower stomach right down to your pubic bone and around. Make sure you got your volume on (lol!!...no heart attacks before we even start huh!) and the head phone are in properly. Place the doppler(gentle press, not much pressure at all needed) down by your public bone and move it left to right, if nothing - do the same but moving up a bit each time,you'll probably pic up the sound of the placenta 1st&might think its the heart beat, i usually found bubs HB not far from the placenta so jiggle the doppler around the area (even tilting the doppler one way or other a bit) until you pick up a similar noise to the placenta but sounds more like horses galloping!. that will be the HB.

Other sounds will be your hb(slower obviously) from arteries. if you hear a swishing noise (like a tennis racket being swiped thru air) thats baby flinging its self around!.

Any probs when you get it, just ask!


heres the sound youre looking out for (not be confused with all the others in there!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZQroodZlE


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I bought the angelsounds one cos I've heard good things from you and some other girls about it. 

I'm sure the docs are on top of things I'm just a stresser by nature. Usually my OH would keep me in check he's very calm and collected but even he sounds a little worries these days. That's just cos he's not here though. 

On the positive though we are going looking at prams on Saturday. Just want to try to find one we both like. Then I'll keep an eye out for a good deal once we've had our scan after new year.

Oh and odd piece of info for the day. Did you know if you shine a torch on your tummy your baby will move away from the light. The babycentre app on my phone told me that this morning. Apparently it's a good way to stimulate movement if you haven't felt any for a while.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh i heard that things about the light, didnt know it was now that it had any effect though!!:thumbup:

i think you should be ok with the anglesounds, just make sure you start low on yourself (even now my :baby: is still pretty low down), and as you move it around make sure you move it VERY slowly as its easy to skim right past the HB, its actually taking me a bit longer to find it now, it seems to move around alot more (where i used to find it in the same place), even then, sometimes i find it, then10 seconds later its gone!!. I just love listening out for all the other movements in there!


----------



## vbaby3

Mamadonna,hope you get your bfp soon,so sorry for your loss.x:hugs:

Madcat being a mam is a mad feeling!Even though its no 3,I still can't picture a new baby joining our lil family!
I look at the boys in awe sometimes,so amazing to think dh and I created them.Its especially weird watching shay coz he'd look like me,more so than oran.Sometimes I get little flashes of photos of me as a child when he makes certain faces or expressions,its a weird feeling,but amazing!
Can't even begin to imagine this lo being here,but like peanut said,sometimes it feels like they've always been here too,and its hard to remember a time when they weren't!

Happy 19wks peanut,madcat,and everyone else that changes fruit/veg today and tomorrow,I think thats nearly all of us!

Gilz,take things easy and take some more time off work,x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all. I feel like such a moaner, but stomach pains are my one weakness, like kryptonite! Thinking of attempting work.....2pm-7pm.....mostly because I can't find my work's number *sigh*


----------



## vbaby3

Meant to say,there's another girl I'm in touch with on bnb since 2ww,we usually pm each other.Anyway she had a similar experience to me at her 17 wks scan,and her baby had neither bits!!
Well she had another scan yesterday and its a boy!!!
So goes to show,lack of an obvious willy does not make a girl!
I was swaying towards thinking it was a girl,but i'm back on the fence after that!


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie,ring directory enquiries an get the no,and then get back into bed!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Heh, think I should? I mean, I was throwing up yesterday there and I feel so bad for letting people down :-(


----------



## vbaby3

Do any of you ladies have a throbbing pain that comes and goes in your cervix?
I don't think I've had it before,and I'm getting it all the time now.
A little worrying since I had lletz recently.Maybe loopy could help?My doc has said it shouldn't be an issue since i've only had it once,but its always in the back of my mind.It was cin 3 and I only got the procedure done in june,was pregnant 6 wks later!
In the uk do they treat your pregnancy different if you've had lletz?
In the US they seem to consider pregnancy after lletz high risk and do scans of the cervix to measure it etc.


----------



## vbaby3

Yes ozzie,you should take the rest of the wk off methinks!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all! I've been very ahrd at work this morning. :smug: Did house stuff before 9am then proper work since then without stopping. Came to a natural break though so going to shower and maybe get some lunch. Not feeling too sick. Really hoping this is improving to a morning/evening sickness rather than all day.

Exciting about the pram Gilz! Dunno what we're gonna do. Don't know if we can afford one or if anyone will help contribute. I really want to get a good sling this time and might need to get a baby bjorn carrier too. I got a sling for Byron and he hated it so I sent it back but it fitted really badly and was too tight. Borrowed a carrier last time but when this one is born the next youngest nephew will still be in the carrier. But they're expensive! Maybe as it'll be Spring we can get away with just a sling for a while.

Byron is so excited about the carpets, yesterday he spent 30 minutes with my Mum going and and down the stairs to the loft and lolling on the carpet. :rofl: And yes madcat I keep forgetting to reply but they do smell lovely!

I've asked for tomorrow off so we can do fun things to prepare for Byron's party on Sunday. Quite excited about it now. Especially as I'm not feeling quite so ill.

Madcat a preg pillow might help. I would try arranging a few normal pillows in different ways first to see if it helps before investing as they can be expensive. With Byron I ached immensely everywhere and apart from the wedge to support the bump found that pillows made things worse. The only possible use was putting behind my back so I could lie sort of half on my back half on my side to ease the pressure off my hip. Anything by my knees made them even worse.

Another baby fact, I think it's about 16 weeks for being able to hear sounds from outside so a good time to start singing and reading to bump now! I think I recall there being a problem with too much light on baby causing damage so I wouldn't advise doing it much to encourage the baby to move.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

vbaby3 said:


> Yes ozzie,you should take the rest of the wk off methinks!

I just started this week :dohh: I don't think I can do that.....I'll just go and see what happens.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh happy x weeks to everyone!

vbaby what's lletz? I do get funny sensations. Sometimes there are shooting pains, sometimes I feel things deep inside that I think is the baby pressing down on to my cervix a bit. I am also getting a slightly uncomfrotable full feeling at my episiotomy scar, not dissimilar to how it felt soon after birth when I was on my feet too long. Not sure what that's about but am considering perineal massage this time!


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby I had lletz 7 years ago. Other than the midwife thinking it might have been the cause of my early bleeding they really don't seem fussed about it. 

They've certainly never mentioned checking my cervical length like the American ladies seem to get. Think I might bring it up at my 20 wk scan again just to see if they can check everything is ok.


----------



## vbaby3

You get lletz done if you have pre cancerous cells of the cervix.They basically take the affected area of cervix off with an electric wire loop,not very pleasant,but very necessary as my cellls had progressed to cin3 which is just 1 level below cancer.
So glad its done now,but worry sometimes if it might become an issue as baby gets heavier.Doctor has said its not an issue,just wondering why in the US they are considered high risk and monitored throughout.Maybe its because they have to pay for their healthcare during pregnancy,I dunno.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Got the number, phoned in....booked in for an emergency appointment at the doctor's at 2:40pm. I'm feeling rather hopeless right now :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks gilz,yeh,wonder why its no big deal here??
I'm back to my gp on the 9th dec,and back to hospital on 29th for appointments so might ask to see main consultant then just for reassurance.
Thats actually why I though I was spotting too,especially coz I got preg so quick after.Turns out it wasn't the reason,but its just something else to add to the list of worries!!
Have your smears been clear since?
I have to go see my gynacologist in jan for a colposcopy.He said pregnant or not he wants to see me,as my cells were cin3 and I haven't had a clear smear since so he needs to keep a close eye just in case


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,I did perineal massage 1st time round,and did not rip down that way at all,so I think it does work.However I did rip upwards towards my pee hole(great medical terminology!)Which made it pure torture when I went for a wee,full on crying and sobbing,
Didn't bother with perineal massage 2nd time,and I did tear down that way,but only a lil bit,and recovery was sooooo much quicker,I couldn;t believe the difference!


----------



## molly85

called in sick here, I never used to but I'm to much of a worrier and am less attached to my job and more to bubs. 

Happy 19 & 15 weeks to those celebrating today.

I'm still exhauseted Matt nicked my half of the king size duvet, most of my side the bed and started rearranging my pillows when he was asleep grrrr. Soam now down stairs .

Seeing Ob at 14.10 not sure what they will do it's meant to be about my thyroid meds but am really not sure. Then off to see the practice nurse as I changed to the health centre where they can actually get blood from me. Head is still killing me.

Has anyone tried Galaxy counters they are a bit weird.

I frequently get weird twinges in the cervix, i don't think its anything to worry about as I had it before I was PG.

Ypu guys with the dopplers are very brave I don't want 1 but would love bubs to make their precence known. I'm barely eatting these days and am back to my weight I was when I got my :bfp: 

go in throw up and go home bit of effort for nothing but at least they know your not peeing them about


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's what happened to me yesterday....worked 9-11am got sick, threw up about 4 times and went home. I do feel so so hopeless..... :cry: and I'm feeling so useless to OH....he's getting upset with me because I ask for stupid things like a certain kind of cereal....then he yells and I cry....


----------



## molly85

ah men dnt get it, matt was told about 10 weeksago by his step bro and best friend to be nice to me it has worked out very well, ecxept for some cheese slices when he wa playing a computer game


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He thinks I'm faking it sometimes and that I'm just lazy.....then he's nice and then he's grumpy again. I just want to be myself again!


----------



## molly85

i use this for my clients accept who u are now then if you improve its good. accept your limitations and ignore anyone who says "it's normal your pregnant" there is nothing normal about growing sumit in your body with a mind og its own, we usuallly remove such things the only difference is this will be a baby. soz if that sounded clinical but some people even older mothers dnt get it


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: vbaby. I reckon the reason it's monitored in the states is the same reason EVERYTHING is monitored which is that the whole system is so massively over-medicalised because people are paying to be medically treated during pregnancy.

Ozzie - tell you OH that I ask mine to make sure my toast is a certain bread, that it's not undertoasted but not burnt, that the butter is right to the edges or I can't eat the crusts, that it's hot and all the butter is melted, that the yeastex is evenly distributed and that it is thinly sliced. Currently I want crispbreads. Nearly had some yesterday except Morrisons lie and call their ryvita rip-offs crispbreads. :growlmad: My waffles need to be crunchy but not burnt. My chips must also be exactly right in the middle. I can't take sloppy or undercooked food but can't bear anything burnt or smelling of burn. My friend eggs have to be cooked through but with no crispy white. It's bloody hard to know what we feel capable of eating before seeing it in front of us and it's even harder for the food to be got right! Your OH has ot lump it, it's his job. In return you're growing a baby for him. He wouldn't swap if he could I'll bet!


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you are still not feeling good Molly. 

Vbaby my smears after the lletz were clear although I was due one just before I got my :bfp: but they've said they'll wait till after the baby arrives. 

It's weird my bleeding turned out not to be to do with my cervix either.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's what I told him....I said do you want to grow a baby for 9 months? And he says don't throw that at me! :grr:


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh peanut thats what I reckon too,its all about the money in america.
Gilz,glad you've clear smears since,hope I have too.x
Sorry you're feeling crappy too molly.x
Jeez peanut you're a picky eater!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: vbaby. I reckon the reason it's monitored in the states is the same reason EVERYTHING is monitored which is that the whole system is so massively over-medicalised because people are paying to be medically treated during pregnancy.
> 
> Ozzie - tell you OH that I ask mine to make sure my toast is a certain bread, that it's not undertoasted but not burnt, that the butter is right to the edges or I can't eat the crusts, that it's hot and all the butter is melted, that the yeastex is evenly distributed and that it is thinly sliced. Currently I want crispbreads. Nearly had some yesterday except Morrisons lie and call their ryvita rip-offs crispbreads. :growlmad: My waffles need to be crunchy but not burnt. My chips must also be exactly right in the middle. I can't take sloppy or undercooked food but can't bear anything burnt or smelling of burn. My friend eggs have to be cooked through but with no crispy white. It's bloody hard to know what we feel capable of eating before seeing it in front of us and it's even harder for the food to be got right! Your OH has ot lump it, it's his job. In return you're growing a baby for him. He wouldn't swap if he could I'll bet!

you sound just like me, i need my toast done but not burnt or underdone, i need my butter spread right to the edges (DH calls it ploughing to the edge of the field), im not keen on crusts!


----------



## gilz82

I have to admit I'm really not a particularly fussy eater. I do the cooking in our house mostly cos OH is away all the time but even when he's home I cook. 

But I know for a fact he wouldn't moan at me if I asked him for specific stuff to eat. He understands that I'm doing the hard work part by actually growing the jellybean :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Happy X weeks to those ladies graduating to the next fruit/veg today......tomorrow I graduate to ? it better be more in proportion to the 15cm onion I am this week :rofl:

I had a great ob gynae appointment today and feel better than ever although I am still walking like I have a watermelon between my thighs because of that damn nasty UTI :rofl: I was so happy to learn that if my next GTT at 26wks shows gestational diabetes I wont nessecary have to have a c-sec and that they may simply induce me at 38wks to avoid baby Charlie becoming a baby elephant he he he! I was so worried because I was told I wouldnt be able to naturally deliver a bigger baby than Olivers 10lb 5oz and was panicking incase Charlie turns out to be bigger :dohh: apparently been induced goes in my favour cause I have already had a spontaneous vaginal delivery and a high percent of mums who are induced in subsequent pregnancies have a very normal delivery :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

So sorry Molly and ozzie that you are both feeling crap :( I can relate :wacko:

Sending my love and lots of sticky :dust: mamadonna :hugs:

Ladies I detest burnt food right now too :( I made jacket potatoes for tea last night with beans and mini sausages :) however cause the bottom of two of the potatoes were burnt it left a funny taste in my mouth even though I didnt eat that part and I was sat here wondering how quickly I could move the washing up bowl out of the sink if I needed to throw up :rofl: needless to say I dont think baby Charlie is impressed with some of the things I eat these days :shrug: even jacket spuds...I felt :sick: for about 30mins before I felt well enough to move off the sofa :wacko:

I almost forgot baby Charlie is seriously on the move and if I am sat quietly like I was last night I can now actually see my belly move as he moves and kicks....its a bit like a wobbling jelly :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly that's great about your appointment going well and also Charlie making your belly move.


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly!!, i think youre a sweet potato next, its a minging looking one too!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,thats great news,so happy for you.Would be great if you could avoid a section.
I would hate to have to have a section too,especially after doing it the good oul fashioned way twice before!!

So jealous of all the movement yous are feeling:cry:I haven't felt my lo yesterday or today,and its bugging the hell out of me!stupid place for a placenta to stick itself!!:cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

i gave in today, cant stand a freezing bed anymore. Ventured into the loft looking for my electric blanket, knew it would be in one of our removal boxes.
:happydance:found it!, clean bed and cosy warm tonight!!

btw, wheres my baby ticker?? :-(


----------



## gilz82

You'll be nice and toastie tonight Madcat!! An electric blanket is one thing I'll never need. I'm always roasting in bed to the point where my OH will cuddle me for 5 mins and then moan that I'm making him too warm :haha:

Was just looking back through the notes from all my scans and noticed my 12 week one says I have an anterior placenta so the same as you vbaby. Suppose with that in mind it could be a good few weeks before I feel the jellybean properly :cry: I'm so impatient!


----------



## molly85

Howdy, head still hurts but besides that I have seen the endocrenologist bloody man was on speed I think he said see you in 2 months everything looks good lol
Then saw the ob ladies student she was nice but look petrified, blood pressure was 100/60 apprently like to know what the call low? then saw the ob the woman was full of bounce she doesn't want me to gain weight then weighed be using different one to mine plus i was fully clothes that usuall adds about 2kg so was happy with that. Gtt test has been ordered as soon as possible. pee looks good other wise i have been prodded and poked and all seems well thought I was gnna cry being there all alone but the student saved the day.

Now i'v got to see the nurse at my new doctors practice for all the same tests lol and need to get hold of the midwife andarrange my appointment next week. Madly how long were u at the hospital for your Gtt? anyone else whoes had them? it was suggested I have it at home but no one can get blood from me


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,was just thinking of our electric blanket,must get it down too,coz it is bloody freezing!
Gilz,although I have the anterior placenta I still felt this lo from early on,but at 19wks now,its still no stronger than it was at wk 12!and no more frequent:cry:
My boys had me battered and bruised by 19wks so its very strange for me,and very unreassuring!!
Did you say you got a doppler?at least that will give you peace of mind.I'm a bit raging I never bought 1!!

Any ladies who need new maternity clothes,I was just on the new look website and they've loadsa stuff reduced.They have loads of reduced smart trousers for those who need to look presentable for work.
Gonna treat myself to a pair of skinny jeans i think!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Madcat,was just thinking of our electric blanket,must get it down too,coz it is bloody freezing!
> Gilz,although I have the anterior placenta I still felt this lo from early on,but at 19wks now,its still no stronger than it was at wk 12!and no more frequent:cry:
> My boys had me battered and bruised by 19wks so its very strange for me,and very unreassuring!!
> Did you say you got a doppler?at least that will give you peace of mind.I'm a bit raging I never bought 1!!
> 
> Any ladies who need new maternity clothes,I was just on the new look website and they've loadsa stuff reduced.They have loads of reduced smart trousers for those who need to look presentable for work.
> Gonna treat myself to a pair of skinny jeans i think!

ooo, any overbump jeans?


----------



## vbaby3

I think they had both,have a wee look.I prefer under so gonna order a pair.They've nice lil black dresses too if anyone has occasions or xmas parties coming up,reasonably priced.Unfortunately I have nothing exciting coming up so will just get a pair of jeans and a top for my xmas outfit!
Ho ho ho!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

ah ok, willt ake a peak thanks!. i dont like anything under the bump, feels very uncomfy for me!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks vbaby that's made me feel a bit better hopefully jellybean will start jiggling about soon. 

Molly I wouldn't worry about the blood pressure if they aren't. I've got naturally low blood pressure 100/60 would be a excellent reading for me. Mine today was 95/50


----------



## molly85

lol GTT at the hospital it would seem greattttt. more bloods tomorrow. What am I a bloody pin cushion lol?
?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Ladies for all your support :hugs: I finally feel like I can begin to enjoy my pregnancy now and feel so happy since my appointment this morning :cloud9: I feel better today re the UTI issue too and am going to return to work on Monday with the mantra `no-one will spoil this for me!` 

Molly hon re the GTT...I wont lie its not pleasant at all and lucky me I get to repeat at 26wks :dohh: I arrived at 8.30am having fasted from bedtime the night before only drinking a tad of water upon waking in the morning. They took my bloods and then gave me the `stuff` to drink :( It was recommended I downed the drink in one however cause baby Charlie takes an instant dislike to sweet stuff (and it is very sweet!) I didnt want to puke everywhere so I sipped it :dohh: took about 4 gulps the cup is the size of one of those plastic things dispensed from coffee machines iykwim however next time I will be downing it :sick: or not :thumbup: Its not nasty tasting just very sweet and gloopy like cough syrup only thicker! Then I had to sit in the waiting area for two very long and very boring hours :( thankfully I bought a baby mag on the way up from the hospital shop and had my book with me :) Then I went back for the second blood test so I would prob say 2.5-3hrs in total :wacko: I would recommend taking a `snack` for after the second blood test as by then you havent eaten for hours and also the earlier you get the first blood done the earlier the second and the earlier you can eat iykwim.....I dont want to scare you but I was terribly sick afterwards so be prepared for this as when I have mentioned to health care ie MW, Dr it seems to be the norm :sad1: I have told DH at 26wks am not bothered about him been there for the whole time except I would like him to collect me and take me home which means him leaving work for a short while but I walked when I had it a few weeks ago and I just dont know how I managed it :nope: Just think of it has something that has to be endured for LO, thats what I will be doing!

vbaby and gilz I dont know why Charlie is so active :shrug: Oliver certainly wasnt and the MW told me today she thinks my placenta is also anterior as she can hear this forefront when she was poking the doppler about on my stomach (quite hard might I add :( no wonder Charlie booted it!) Its very odd cause with Oliver he hardly moved :wacko: and I would have never hit the 10kicks a day with him the only way I knew he was ok was because he had hiccups several times a day :dohh: and he was back to back and head down all preggo. Baby Charlie is apparently just to the right of my belly button....but I must say ladies that I had the hired doppler which is very like the one MW uses and I hardly heard Charlie moving when listening only his h/b however with the Summer doppler which arrived yesterday :) Charlie is boot boot boot and moving loads although I have yet to locate his h/b....I think that sometimes babe is moving a lot more than we realise :shrug: I am also unsure why I am feeling so much cause with my spare tyres I would have thought I would have been further on before I felt anything cause of the layers of fat iykwim :lol: Its really bizare!

EDIT UNLESS RE THE KICKING MY DATING SCAN WAS WRONG AND I AM NEARLY 20WKS....I SUPPOSE THAT COULD WORK :shrug: BUT THEN VBABY YOUR 19WKS SO :shrug: CONFUSED.COM OVER HERE!


----------



## madcatwoman

hey madly- i dont find locating the HB as easy as i used to be, it seems it can be anywhere now, and if i do find it&then move on, i cant find it again for the love of money!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat :hugs: 

Took Nurse ages at antenatal today to find it too :dohh: she was pressing really hard :( dont think Charlie was impressed he kept booting the doppler he he he! I would never worry if I couldnt find it myself as long as I was feeling movements and he never keeps still so if I wasnt feeling him then thats when I would seek help :thumbup:

I think we have a new Graduate Ladies :)


----------



## PeanutBean

vbaby3 said:


> Jeez peanut you're a picky eater!!!

Comes with the sickness. I don't make the rules! Believe me I would so much rather be able to sit down and eat a lovely meal without 99% of everything turning me off and other 1% only edible if done a certain way.

Madly, jackets are about the ONLY thing I can routinely stomach. I love a crispy skin but now it's possible for them to be too crispy.

My baby is a jiggler squiggler now too. After a day or two of wondering about not much movement I've now had a couple of days of loads of movement. Everytime I sit down and all over so must me shuffling round loads. DH felt for the first time last night. :cloud9:

Hope you're feeling better Molly. I had loads of awful migraines at the start, it's a killer not being able to take ibuprofen.

So pleased things are looking up for your birth Madly. I totally understand how you feel!

A new grad? *runs off to check TTC thread*


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks madcat :hugs:
> 
> Took Nurse ages at antenatal today to find it too :dohh: she was pressing really hard :( dont think Charlie was impressed he kept booting the doppler he he he! I would never worry if I couldnt find it myself as long as I was feeling movements and he never keeps still so if I wasnt feeling him then thats when I would seek help :thumbup:
> 
> I think we have a new Graduate Ladies :)

Ooooo Whos the newbie?????:shrug:

y'know, im hoping when i go for the NHS scan that she doesnt press as hard as last time!!, the private sonographer is very gentle in comparison!, but now my tummy has filled out more, is a bit harder it also feels more delicate, so im hoping she goes easy!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I know what you mean Madcat when I had my scan on Sunday I thought she was going to squash the baby she pressed so hard :haha:

I just had a bowl of mint choc chip ice cream it was soooo yummy!


----------



## molly85

steak, baked potato and green beans yummy
Yay newbie on the way


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh I know what you mean Madcat when I had my scan on Sunday I thought she was going to squash the baby she pressed so hard :haha:
> 
> I just had a bowl of mint choc chip ice cream it was soooo yummy!

its worrying when they press so hard!!.

LOL was the icecream before the scan??:haha: (only joking, i could murder some choc icecream right now).


Ooo we pick up our 1st nursery item on saturday, the rocking chair:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

I found this quite interesting, it was on 2nd tri,someone said they couldnt work out where the baby might be lying inside her...

https://msichicago.org/whats-here/e...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank Peanut hon :hugs: I feel more incontrol now which is something I wasnt with Oliver :( I now know there are other options than c-sec and the nightmare I endured with Oliver and NO ONE will tell me otherwise...I cant change things with Oliver but I can do my damn hardest to remain in control this time (with DHs support!) and have labour/delivery pretty much the way I want it :) 

Yes Ladies the Nurse was pressing the doppler into my stomach SO HARD I was gripping the side of the bed :( I hope at 20wks they dont do the same I may pee myself :lol:


----------



## molly85

Brilliant mad cat that was really good to see it in proportion


----------



## molly85

Aww madly.
I'm doing the lucozade apparently only 1 set of bloods is needed. Will try a little bit before hand as i dnt think I like it at all


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for that madcat :) its amazing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Only me that cant eat jacket potatos then :( I had chilli and chips for tea and I think Charlie approved :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> Aww madly.
> I'm doing the lucozade apparently only 1 set of bloods is needed. Will try a little bit before hand as i dnt think I like it at all

mmmmmmmmmm they take one blood test before and one after to compare how the polycal has been absorbed/worked ie if your breaking down sugars correctly or not normally!


----------



## molly85

thewse children are sooo picky aren't they Abby doesn't like vinegar


----------



## molly85

Woman said only one so not sure on that will be prepared for 2 i have to be there at 9.30. if they say 2 i am asking for a canular as my veins are sooo rubbish


----------



## gilz82

I can't see whatever it is on my iPhone will need to remember to have a look tomorrow morning at work. 

It's ironic isn't it Madly, for a scan they say fill your bladder and then wonder while you spend the whole time gripping the bed and clenching your teeth. My naive OH asked me at our 12 wk scan why I looked upset, I said I'm not upset just trying not to pee my pants :rofl:

Do you need a full bladder for the 20 wk scan? I thought anything after 12 wks you didn't but they made me drink loads before my scan in Sunday and I was 14+3.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah best bet hon....I will be having two taken again at 26wks cause they compare your before and after bloods iykwim :shrug: I ended up with a bruise on no each arm no doubt I will again :(

I know Charlie made me feel terribly sick last night after the jackets and bean...I didnt even eat it all....I couldnt move off sofa for 30mins for fear of throwing up and even considered how long it would take me to make it to the sink if I did :lol: wouldnt change it for the world though :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmm not sure gilz hon although I dont much like the thought of a full bladder and hard pressing at my next scan :dohh: I might def pee my pants :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol didn't need a full bladder at any of my scans. 
I'm having 2 Madly so your not on your own not looking forward to it at all. no idea whatwork willl say as it's in the morning and i'm on the late shift. Yes I can't come in the Ob insisteded I have this test that made me hurl repeatedly


----------



## gilz82

Aw molly I hope your test isn't too bad. 

Well my OH just got off the phone, he thinks he'll really struggle to get the time off for our 20wk scan cos it's the same week we're back at work after the Christmas holidays. So he's said we can book a private scan for before Christmas!! I'll now get to find out what the jellybean is on the 23rd :happydance:

Now for the off topic but it's bugging me, there is a Thom Yorke song in the film New Moon. I really like it, it's a weird little song totally my taste.... but you can only buy it as part of the New Moon soundtrack! I don't want the rest of the rubbish i just want that song.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmmm Molly I have booked mine on my day off again for this reason :dohh: I know I can have time off work for it but I dont much think I will want to go back to work to cook once I have had it and since I work 7am to 2pm it wouldnt really work too well....I would have to leave work almost as soon as I got there to battle peak time traffic back across leeds to make my 8.30am appointment and then would probably make it to work for about 1pm so 1hr before I finish work :dohh: I have already had so much sick leave too I would feel guilty taking a full day off for an antenatal appointment although I know its perfectly acceptable it just makes me feel better knowing I can go home to bed if needs be :lol:

Gilz hon that is great news :) so you will be joining us in knowing wether you are team :blue: or :pink: in time for Christmas :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

eugh work grrrr. OH has just asked to be at MW appointment on wednesday, he's worried about the time i have off to. It would be 2 shifts in a row as i have doc and mw on the wednesday at 4.30 & 5 1.30 - 9 shift well done Jo!!!

Try I tunes Gilz, ohhh put vampire diaries on for a 1 off and there is a charectre that looks like Alice from twilight weird.


----------



## gilz82

I know I'm so excited. I'll be 19 wks on the 23rd so basically 4 weeks today I'll know what our little bean is. 

It's strange cos I was the one who didn't want to find out what the jellybean is but now I'm really looking forward to knowing. You guys will be the only other people to know tho we're not telling anyone else in the real world.

I've tried iTunes and amazon Molly you can only get it as part of the whole album it's so frustrating!


----------



## molly85

hmm who was the artist and song? if it's out there i usually find it


----------



## gilz82

The artist is Thom Yorke and the song is called Hearing Damage. If you manage to find it you are a star :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Gilz try this Hearing Damage very dark if its fromnew moon I guess this is Bella thinking. Good though I should listen to the music in the film


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey girls :wohoo:

I am so pleased for you Gilz hon :) Its great and what a lovely Christmas present to know wether you are having a bundle of :pink: or :blue: 

Baby Charlie is `swimming` again..... that chilli and chips I had for my tea must have made him extra happy cause I was sat here lurking on the laptop and my waistband was sort of sat over my bellybutton midriff I suppose and I sudden got this boot boot boot like `move your waist band mummy its cramping my style` :rofl: So I switched it and he has been moving and wriggling like anything :dohh: he has moved up right into my stomach area about one inch to the right side of my belly button :lol: I think we may have our hands full when this little one is born!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH i still feel my movements quite low down, i could probably count on one hand the number of times ive felt in in my belly area!.(hope thats normal).

I think i got a sore throat coming:growlmad:, & DH thinks he's got one too:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am still feeling them low down too madcat :wacko: I guess baby Charlie is `swimming` and moving about a whole heap :thumbup: Hes never in the same place these days but he sure likes to kick me :dohh: i reckon he may be using the placenta as his hammock :lol: its below him at the minute and I said to DH maybe hes swinging on it back and forth which is why I get so much movement :rofl: maybe its how he rocks himself to sleep whilst I am sat still :dohh:

I hope your not getting a nasty dose hon :(


----------



## molly85

noooo no colds allowed, think risking a nice hot bath was a bad idea ended up on the looo. way to hot


----------



## gilz82

Molly thanks so much for the link can't listen on my phone but I'll check it out on the laptop. The song if from the part of the film where she goes cliff jumping. 

Madcat hon hope you don't have germs headed your way :hugs:

I'm not going to work again today still feel rubbish. I couldn't get comfy all night not matter which way I lay I felt sick. Don't quite no what the jellybean was squishing for that to happen but it's not fun.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I've taken today off so DH and I can get lots done organising the loft, tidying the house and preparing for the party on Sunday.

It's just so cold today!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Funny Gilz hon I had a bad nights sleep too and couldnt get rested :( Charlie wasnt happy with whichever way I tried to sleep :dohh: I am normally someone who finds sleeping on her tummy the most comfortable and I cant do this anymore in the last few days :wacko: is like laying on a football and I think Charlie got settled on my right side cause its rock hard :( The little monkey!

Well no snow here :nope: but its damn cold brrrrrrrr! DH has taken Oliver to school and my sis is bringing my niece around for a few hours.....my Mums work schedule is behind with my Dad being in hospital so I am minding my niece today so they can catch up :thumbup: I feel better knowing at last am well enough to help now even if it is just minding the baby :) Am not planning on going out until its time to do the school run so I hope Princess behaves herself or we may have to go for a walk! Being a female she is very demanding :lol: I have missed her though since I have been unwell I have been avoiding seeing everyone :wacko: for fear of passing my germs on!

Quiet weekend and then back to work on Monday :winkwink:

PS HAPPY 18 WEEKS TO ME AND CHARLIE :wohoo: We are a very icky sweet potato least its better than apparently a 15cm onion :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Madly on the 18wks, i have to admit the sweet potato is icky though.

Happy day off Peanut, are you excited about the party tomorrow?

And Molly you are a superstar that's the exactly right song, so happy :happydance:

Oh and just booked our scan for the 23rd at 12:30 so only 27 days til we see the jellybean again :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy 18 weeks madly!:happydance:
Morning All

I had the best sleep last night, not even getting up for a wee, and a nice warm bed to get into now i have my lecky blanket.

Anyway, woke up all sleepy to find we have had our 1st snow fall, granted not alot, but still looks nice:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Aww i love snow Madcat it's so pretty. I have to admit though i'd rather we didn't get any this year. We had soooo much last year i couldn't go anywhere in my car cos it's rear wheel drive it just goes sideways. Plus it's worse this year as my OH has the jeep down where he's working so he couldn't even come and rescue me if i got stuck.


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy sweet potato Madly!

Party is on Sunday Gilz but DH is working tomorrow so we're trying to get lots done today. I am quite excited. We have party bags and animal trumpets and balloon sticks. Going to be lots of fun!


----------



## madcatwoman

ah yes, last year i came back from college early, just got in my own drive way,and hour later every ones elses cars were sliding down the hill.

I found that to be quite an icy snow last year, i was slipping and slidding everywhere, seemed very compact. If its like that this/next year then i will have to be careful, but at least i dont HAVE to go out. We girls are having to be careful now arent we?


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat my brother lives up a huge steep hill in Caergwrly (possibly spelt wrong, I forget!) and it was never gritted last year, they had a nightmare time of it. Maybe it's a N Wales thing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

madcat I am worried about the possible bad snow fall although it snowed yesterday it wasnt thick enough to lay cause my work place is on a very steep hill....its nickname is the `castle on the hill` :dohh: and its a nightmare to walk both up and down the hill :( I am so very worried about slipping :nope: I got DH to buy me some of them shoe/boot grips from ebay hopefully they will arive today :thumbup: I am so scared about falling over esp since I am preggo this winter!

I have my niece here :) She started crying when my sister left bless her but half a bottle of milk later she is asleep in her buggy all snuggly in her blankets...bless!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH no thats not good, hope the shoes help though!. it is worrying if you have to go for work.

I used to do parts deliveries for BMW 2 years ago,(a company that doesnt give a damn by the way), it was durring the winter we had all the ice, staff couldnt get accross the carpark there without going over, but they sent me out into the countryside&untreated roads, it scared me to hell and back.
I went to get out at one stop,ground was fine, stepped out with one foot and slid the entire way out of the van cracking my back on the door sill ending up on the side of a road. never felt pain like it. Back was a right state.
They couldnt give a damn though, i took a few weeks on the sick&then handed my notice in. Cant imagine havint that job now & being pregnant.


----------



## gilz82

Oh oh oh my doppler just arrived!!

I'm off for a shot, fx'd i find the jellybeans wee heartbeat!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh oh oh my doppler just arrived!!
> 
> I'm off for a shot, fx'd i find the jellybeans wee heartbeat!!

remember start REAL low down, and move it ever so slowley, and work your way up&around!


----------



## gilz82

I'm back and yay found the jellybeans heartbeat :happydance: :wohoo:

It's still really low down though, literally just above where my hairline would be if i didn't shave :blush:

I take it the wooshing sound mirroring my heartbeat is the placenta? 

I counted the beats of the jellybean for 10 seconds and it was 20ish so thats 150-160 beats per minute.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank madcat :hugs: it is very worrying esp since once I leave work on a mon,wed and fri I have one hour exactly to travel by bus across to the other side of Leeds to collect Oliver from school :( I never have a prob getting to work cause DH drops me but tackling the hill very slowly in snow/ice getting a bus and getting to the school safely in one piece in an hour is slightly nerve-wracking :wacko: I am thinking that on the very bad weather days I am going to ask my boss if I can leave say 15min earlier so I can just that little bit of extra time to make sure I am safe :thumbup: considering its a risk to my safety and theres no other alternative I shouldnt think it will be too much of a prob other than that I wont be able to go into work and then that would cause probs where as I can always get in but need the extra time to get home iykwim! 

Goodluck Gilz :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Maybe I need to go a little slower with my angel doppler then cause I havent been able to find it yet :(

I think I will go have a play whilst my niece is still sleeping in her buggy :)


----------



## madcatwoman

well done gilz, yeh the HB is VERY low isnt it, i usually find mine only marginally higher and im 19 weeks, there must be more room right down there than we imagine!!. theres a few wooshing sounds, one is the placenta, and one is our own pulse/artery, the quicker sounding one is the placenta(i think). when you have a little play around all the other quicker sounding movements will be your baby moving around (i always think it sounds like someone swiping a tennis racket thru the air).

Yes madly, maybe you are moving it too quickly?, sometimes i get a faint hb when i do find it, and i have to tilt the toppler one way or another to get a stronger sound.

Im not sure what you do, but you able to work from home when the weather is bad??


----------



## gilz82

I was the same Madcat, the heartbeat was quite faint until i tilted the doppler and then i was suddenly really clear.

Based on how low the heartbeat was maybe explains why i still don't have a bump yet. Another odd thing i noticed, prior to being pregnant i've always had a really strong arterial stomach pulse, so much so that my surgeon said it was the strongest one he'd ever seen!

Today before i used the doppler i could see it but the whole top of my belly was twitching instead of just the little patch that usually does. I think pregnancy has slackened everything so there is more to jiggle :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No chance of working from home hon :( am a cook :dohh: However if the weather is bad work will have to be understanding....like I say its either that or I dont go in and if I do that it will mean a strain of the rest of the staff when some may not even make it in themselves so its better I do come in and shut a little ealier to be safe :thumbup:

So I went to listen on the doppler and it doesnt seem to matter how slow I move it the only thing I can hear is Charlie moving and kicking...I know its him cause I feel the movement iykwim I put loads and loads of gel on too....now I know the nurse found it about an inch to the right of my belly button yesterday but even she struggled to locate and was ramming the thing into my tummy at an angle to even pick up so this could be why? however I cant even hear my placenta which has always been across my pubic area under my muffin top :lol: unless thats moved now too :shrug: I cant hear any other sounds other than the thud thud thud of Charlie kicking and moving no whoosh whoosh or anything...I dont understand?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas all! I got new anti-sickness tablets from the doctor yesterday. Helped a bit yesterday and I managed some cereal today so we'll see how it goes. I took another one this morning and I'm going to take one right before I start work. My stomach is still very tender :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news about the pills ozzie hon :hugs: I hope they work better :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope so too. I can't take this throwing up shit anymore :-( I called in sick to work yesterday so I think I'm going to try and go in today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I can sympathise its only since about 16wks that I have started to feel better although I had the bugs and UTI :dohh: Now that its all on the mend I feel the best I have ever felt although gosh knows how long that will last :wacko: am back to work Monday which am half looking forward too and half dreading :( Well only 18wks to go today until I make Mat Leave and Christmas will be here and gone before we know it so from January its countdown for me :thumbup: I love my job usually but I love my baby even more :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah.....I'm just working now for money. I don't really enjoy my job, but it's something. Everyone there is really nice though so that's a plus. My GP actually suggested signing myself off for a week or so though.....I guess I'm just too stubborn to do it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats me hon now....working for money :thumbup: work just sent me two letters that have really raged me and upset me at the same time :sad1: I posted a thread in 2nd tri so I wont re-type but I think I will look for sometime else when its time to return after having babe :(


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,wow gilz,thats great news you're getting a scan before xmas!!I'm just a tiny bit jealous:haha:
Can't wait to hear what everyones having,madcat are you 1st?then peanut then madly?
Was onto the 4d place here to see if they open xmas wk,they're gonna call back when they know.If they are open we'll book it for a couple days after xmas,if not hopefully the 1st saturday in january.Seems like forever away!

Well my lo gave me my 1st proper punch last night,and funny that it was when I was having a bit of a rant at dh!!It was if he/she was telling me to shut up!!
Also in bed last night,I was lying on my back for a while and I could feel a big hard lump stticking out of the right side of my belly,it was gone this morning!So finally feeling like there's interesting stuff going on in there!!

Hope all you not well ladies are feeling better soon.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby that's great that your little one really moved last night, maybe it was wriggling in agreement not telling you to be quiet :haha:

Hopefully the scan place will be open between christmas and new year so you can get your scan sooner!


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes Vbaby, i think my scan is next, its Monday 6th December!:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

OOOOH can't wait!!!
Will be really interesting to hear what we're all having!
6th dec is only 10 days away!!!so exciting.
I just can't wait to buy a few bits and pieces!


----------



## madcatwoman

im anxious to know everything is still ok in there when they do all the checks, but im also hoping i dont feel let down if the baby is in the wrong position- as i really really do want to know what the sex is!!!.

10 days still feels like a mile off though!!:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

grrrr. workk!!!!!
My brain is soooo not upto it.

Just made steak roast vegand chips for matt and sweet potato for me. Jeez am I full. 

Next challenge Gilz?????

When it comes to snow I checked with occupational health I don't have to go in, I have awful balance as it is and need to drive on apotentially dangerous road so They said stay home stay safe.

Grrr want a doppler now


----------



## molly85

Ohnext scan is december 31st will ask ifit can be any earlier?????


----------



## vbaby3

I started getting nervous coming up to my scan too,was worrying something might be wrong.But then when she couldn't tell the sex,I was so relieved everything was ok,I didn't really mind about the gender thing.
UNTIL I GOT HOME!!!!!!
Then I realized it'd be weeks and weeks before I found out,so I was gutted!
Hope all your babies behave!
At least at my 4d if baby is hiding the goods they'll send me off for a wander and try again in a bit,and if baby still won't oblige they'll reschedule it for following wk.


----------



## molly85

thats so cool about your 4 weeks damn scan reception won't let me have scan before 20 weeks so might have to talk midwife wah


----------



## Bids

Hey :flower:

Well sorry ive not been on - ive missed sooo much but ive been so busy at work and at home and ive not even started my christmas shopping yet :wacko:

I'm even working this weekend managed to get myself a job working at the good food show at the NEC so couldnt turn it down the pay is just under £200 :thumbup: but im sure i'll be knackered doing 9 days straight between my full time job and that but hey im off from tuesday next week so can relax and catch up then!!

so how is everyone then have you all got your 20 week scan dates?! I still havent had mine probably wont find out til 2 weeks before :growlmad: Have got my MW app next wed - bloody booked it for 9.30am thinking i'd need to get to work and im only bloody off :dohh: 

well gona try and have a catch up and read back through the million pages ive missed :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

hey bids-your ticker is knocking on!!!


Woohooo!!, i just won another pair of Mat Jeans, unworn with tags still on!, beat the last person by 45p, £10.50.  
i'll be able to wash this pair when i recieve those lol!


----------



## gilz82

Hey Bids :flower: long time no see!! You are a glutton for punishment working all those hours suppose it's extra baby money though. 

Yay on the maternity jeans Madcat now you can wash and wear. 

Molly my scan in 4 weeks is a private one, the nhs wouldn't do my 20 wk one before Christmas. I'll actually be 21w+1 when I get my nhs one on the 7th January.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Hey Bids :flower: long time no see!! You are a glutton for punishment working all those hours suppose it's extra baby money though.
> 
> Yay on the maternity jeans Madcat now you can wash and wear.
> 
> Molly my scan in 4 weeks is a private one, the nhs wouldn't do my 20 wk one before Christmas. I'll actually be 21w+1 when I get my nhs one on the 7th January.

i dont blame you, nice to know before xmas isnt it?, you certinaly cant ask for scans for when you like with the NHS, this i do know!.

LOL yes, i was dreading normal waistbands when these pants went into the wash, couldnt cope with the thought of that!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

So glad your baby moved vbaby hon...In agreement I hope :lol:

Great news you won some more mat jeans madcat hon :)

My scan is still 18 days away :dohh: not that am counting or anything :lol: Am still thinking team :blue: :)

I am feeling a little pissed off where work is concerned and those letters I recieved in todays post :( I texted my boss confirming am back in work on Monday and asked if he could make some time next week to chat with me :thumbup: He replied saying he will make arrangements for someone to relieve me Monday lunch as he needs to see me about some paperwork anyway :( I cant believe they have sent me such a worrying letter whilst am off work ill :nope: DH has told me not to be too bothered and that it will work out and if it doesnt I can move on etc etc but its really upset me to find I have been treated this way :growlmad: Ah well we will see next week what happens :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

was i right in reading that your work only wants you for one day upuntil march? or do i have it wrong, hope not, they have pretty much planned that one if thats the case!!!.

i think im on team blue too hun, part of my reasoning is self preservation (because if im hoping for a girl i dont want to be dissapointed) and part of it stems from the nub, i think its raised more- to be a boy nub than girl!.


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly honey please try not to let it ruin your weekend especially since you are feeling better than last weekend :hugs:

Things must be on the move inside me again I've loads of muscly type pains tonight.

On the gender thing I honestly don't have an inkling either way.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat basically the letter says that after 31st March 2011 my weekend shifts are no longer funded/available....When I excepted my change of working days I was not told of this however it ever so conviently falls with when I may start my Mat Leave :growlmad: My boss promised me if I switched working days to help him out he could promise me upon my return (after Mat Leave) two of my three/four working days would be saturday/sunday. I excepted believing his word but after March 2011 my current position is no longer guaranteed let alone my position when I return in Jan 2012. I have no idea where I stand really because I work for a charity who renews employee contracts on a yearly/funded basis however we have done really well through the recession and was told a few months ago we were in a position that everyone was guaranteed a job for the next three years :) WTF happened to my three years I dont know :shrug: I have suspision its cause am pregnant and also because I have been off work ill :trouble:


----------



## molly85

Madly don't worry yet, our trust is realigning so have no idea where i where i'll be whenI come back. My brain is sooo rubbish right now all i think I'm good for is switchboad a job i did for years and was very good at so could do in my sleep


----------



## madcatwoman

I think youre right, march next year is just too conveinient considering this is when you leave to have the baby. It stands out a mile to me, they are just covering themselves!!!:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Aw madly honey please try not to let it ruin your weekend especially since you are feeling better than last weekend :hugs:
> 
> Things must be on the move inside me again I've loads of muscly type pains tonight.
> 
> On the gender thing I honestly don't have an inkling either way.

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs: I`m not going to let it spoil things I promise :) BUT I`m not letting them get away with it either :) I pay into the union (its a good one :) not part of/through work but its the union for the service who the charity works for/with iykwim!) So I have them as a fall back if needed and they did a great job supporting my colleague who was treated appaulling over allegations that werent true :thumbup: 

Anyways I am going to enjoy my weekend before I return on Monday :thumbup: Tomorrow we will probably do some shopping or I may let DH do that and have a lazy day and then on Sunday my sis is taking Oliver out for the day and me and DH will prob go down to the German Market in Leeds City centre for summat to eat and a browse :thumbup: I have spent so much time in the house I am looking forward to going out at long last :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I am standing determined they wont win this one :trouble: I have done nothing wrong and do not deserve this treatment....going down with a fight if thats the only way :thumbup: I am going to pop into the union office next week and am guna see if I can get MIL to pick Oliver up from school so I have time to go after work one day :thumbup: Am sure they will have some info/rules on the treatment/rights of a pregnant lady :)


----------



## PeanutBean

March is reasonable as loads and loads of funding will run out then but you maybe try and find out what funding strand is paying for your weekend work. Though it doesn't change the fact they have basically broken a verbal contract.

Why do stupid little things on here get to us? There's this daft thread on peeing into red cabbage juice to test the gender. A couple of sentences informing it's a pH test and not likely to show the gender (said in a plenty lighthearted way, not like this sounds!) and I get told to lighten up! Meh. What is it about snippets of science that make people so cross and irritated? I will never understand people who respond like that. DH used to have friends that would sit in the pub and be all "oo I always wonder why..." so I'd tell them :rofl: and then they'd be really cross! Well you can't have wondered that hard then!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut :hugs:

We were all told a few months ago that all our contracts were guaranteed for the next three years :dohh: so how can they now say my weekend work is only funded until the end of March 2011...what happened to my three year contract :shrug:

I have posted a thread asking for someone to point me in the direction of where I can obtained the best info on full Maternity rights so am prepared for this meet with my boss on Monday cause I wont get chance to pop into union office before hand....If anyone can help it would be great :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

direct.gov details all statutory maternity rights. :thumbup: ACAS can provide mediation but if you're in the union that will give you the best support, they can provide legal advice too. But they are gung ho!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut :hugs:

Well I went to browse direct gov and look what I found :winkwink:

Discrimination and pregnancy
It is unlawful sex discrimination for employers to treat women less favourably because of their pregnancy or because they take maternity leave. For example, this includes:

&#8226;trying to cut your hours without your permission
&#8226;suddenly giving you poor staff reports
&#8226;giving you unsuitable work
&#8226;making you redundant because of your pregnancy (you might still be made redundant for other reasons)
&#8226;treating days off sick due to pregnancy as a disciplinary issue
Your employer can't change your employment terms and conditions while you are pregnant without your agreement. If they do, they will be in breach of contract.

I was particularly interested in the last sentence about changing terms and conditions whilst pregnant :thumbup: I believe this is what they have done without informing me this was the condition at the start of asking me to change my working days :growlmad: and are therefore in breach of contract :( We were all verbally told we were guaranteed contracts for three years and apparently verbally is as binding as written according to the direct.gov website :thumbup: I have a starter point along with the fact I have still had no risk assessment and will go from there :wacko: I feel loads better now thank you Ladies again :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you feel better. Yep they have definitely broken a verbal contract. The union will sort it out for you. I joined a union after having a dispute about a change to time off in lieu policy that happened whilst I was leave (also illegal). They claimed it had no effect on my work except that the year before I received 18 days off work TOIL and in the first 6 months back I'd been awarded only 2 days despite working jsut as many evenings. It's sorted now but it was the most stressful, especially as I didn't even want to be at work and just wanted to be at home with my boy. I found it utterly unreasonable that I wasn't allowed ot claim my time back at a time I'd be able to see my family. It was indirect discrimination in my opinion as I am the only staff member with dependents.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am just glad I have a starter for Monday and if things arent sorted its the union from there onwards :thumbup: Its appalling regardless of my maternity leave plans etc like you say and I would have never excepted the change of working days if this had been stipulated :nope: We will see what Monday brings!


----------



## gilz82

Glad you got the info needed to back you up Madly :thumbup:

I used my Doppler again last night so OH could hear. This time I used baby oil and it was much clearer than the ultrasound gel. Do you have oil you could try Madly, to see if you can hear Charlie or have you already done that and I've forgotten :dohh:

Oh also it intrigues me that you, Peanut and I all work in the charity sector and we've all had problems with improper contract changes.


----------



## PeanutBean

My problem was that the policy was interpreted differently by a new manager, had no problems before she started. Now my next new manager is different, sorting out my toil is the only things she's good at.

Man do I feel sick this morning.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

sorry to hear youre feeling so iccky again this morning peanut.
Madly shame you got this issue hanging over you with work now, i think it stinks!!.

Flippin nora, i had jaffa cakes before i went to bed last night, now i know why people eat them before a sexing scan. i was lying in bed for ages with all sorts of popping and twiching going on inside me for quite some time!.

Had some more strange dreams, i met up with jonathan ross, we were talking and larking about for ages!, got on really well!. And then i bumped into jennifer Aniston who told me "keep this to yourself, but im pregnant!".:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sniff sniff* I'm the last one to get a 12 week scan, aren't I? :-( But it's just THREE days away!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> *sniff sniff* I'm the last one to get a 12 week scan, aren't I? :-( But it's just THREE days away!

3 days away??, not long now hun!!.:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Thank you for all your support again :kiss: dont know what I would do without you Ladies I honestly dont :)

I feel better this morning although if anything pissed that they have done this :growlmad: I will tackle it Monday now and am pleased at the info I found cause I feel like I have a good starting point.....My boss replied to me last night when I asked him to spare some time to chat with me next week (I didnt ask that it be monday as he usually doesnt work Monday, nor did I say what it was about!) but he replied saying we will meet on Monday aft to `sort things out` He obviously thinks theres summat to `sort out` then :trouble: for all he knows I might just want to see him about summat and nowt ie holidays or whatever :growlmad: 

Gilz hon I used baby oil for first time last night but still nothing other than thumps when Charlie moves and kicks :dohh: no whoosh whoosh of placenta and def no h/b....someone suggested on an angel doppler thread in 2nd tri that the earphones are pants and to switch them so we are going to do this :shrug: just thinks its mental :lol: Am not worried cause the little monkey is always on the move....maybe is cause of all my extra layers of tummy chub :rofl:

:wohoo: ozzie not long until you see your LO now :)

:( sorry your feeling pants again today Peanut hon :hugs:

Hey madcat remember to nibble on some jaffa cakes before your 20wk scan thats bound to get babe on the move and in a good potty flash position :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes!!, thing is, do i go for a little drink of coke, jaffa cakes, or both??, LOL! the sonographer might be annoyed if i go for both!!!!.

strange that you cant pick up the HB on the doppler, i really dont know, my headphones are fine by the way. But you can hear all the movement, thats what i enjoy the most. I actually felt another kick from the outside this morning when i was using mine.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmm its an odd one madcat I agree :shrug: I am happy to hear the movements too though just odd why I cant hear h/b or any other sounds :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

do you think its possible baby has moved into a different position where you cant pick up the HB?, just coincidence that it has happened inbetween the use of the two dopplers?, because i think if it was the doppler you wouldnt be picking up the movement either (?)

can you pick up your own HB??


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhhh sorry I need a rant. I have the worlds most useless mother. 
We are going to see family up north next weekend snow permiting and i got very exact details on what presents to get after dippy cousin forfot we were coming up arranged with MY MOTHER to go shopping this weekend low and behold shes gone today and got WHsmith vouchers for under 10's andthornotons choccys from thorntons both things I said don't do as we are all on a budget!!!! we were meant to have combined gifts this is not the first time she has ignored me. Sounds bossy but my mum has braindamage and the mental age of around 13 so can be a walking disaster. I know her presentsa are usuall crap from personal experience so wanted them to be nice for the sake of these kids nothing worse than opening something rubbish on christmas day. 
I know it's the thought that counts but she can be very selfish and only buy what she would have liked then. Grrrrrrr I balled at her on the phone and she is getting refunds on the vouchers she's rapidly back tracking now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah I suppose it could be hon....on wednesday before I sent the other doppler back I used it and babe was low down just to the left :thumbup: used angel sounds whilst still laid there and couldnt pick it up :shrug: Then on thursday at antenatal Nurse spent best part of 5mins trying to locate him :wacko: I told her where he was on wednesday and she eventually found him about one inch to the right of my belly button so def a HUGE movement :lol: he been kicking there and low down (as previously!) ever since so I think hes sort of laid sidewards down from right of belly button to left near hairline iykwim...it was mentioned to me that if babe has his back to mine you cant pick up h/b and it can only generally be picked up if babe has his back to your tummy so it could just be this also but I cant hear placenta or even my own h/b which is like the most oddiest thing ever :wacko: I guess am just an awkward one :loopy:

I have also been getting rib poke/prods on my right side so am thinking babe is totally not down :blush: anymore :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

we picked up our very 1st nursery item today.

&god it was cold out!
 



Attached Files:







001resize.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Yeah I suppose it could be hon....on wednesday before I sent the other doppler back I used it and babe was low down just to the left :thumbup: used angel sounds whilst still laid there and couldnt pick it up :shrug: Then on thursday at antenatal Nurse spent best part of 5mins trying to locate him :wacko: I told her where he was on wednesday and she eventually found him about one inch to the right of my belly button so def a HUGE movement :lol: he been kicking there and low down (as previously!) ever since so I think hes sort of laid sidewards down from right of belly button to left near hairline iykwim...it was mentioned to me that if babe has his back to mine you cant pick up h/b and it can only generally be picked up if babe has his back to your tummy so it could just be this also but I cant hear placenta or even my own h/b which is like the most oddiest thing ever :wacko: I guess am just an awkward one :loopy:
> 
> I have also been getting rib poke/prods on my right side so am thinking babe is totally not down :blush: anymore :dohh:

im trying to work out how mine is laying. the heart beat is still so very low, just off the pubic hair line, its only marginally higher than it was at 15 weeks!


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly sorry that your mum is causing you some hassle :hugs:

I have been using my iPhone head phones with my Doppler so don't know what the standard headphones are like really. 

Pram shopping today was a success. Bizarrely we've picked a pram neither of us had even looked at. It's the Mothercare my3. It feels sturdier than the Britax and much nicer than the Phil and Teds. Also the thing I really like is the buggy part is a proper pram carrycot. Once the baby is older you just clip up the sides and it becomes the buggy. Also faces both ways so I'm quite impressed. 

Obviously not going to buy it for a while but it was nice looking at prams and spending some baby related time with my OH :thumbup:

Madcat lovely chair!! It is freezing outside we had snow over night. Already nearly fallen over loads so much so my OH has called me Bambi all day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love the rocking chair madcat hon :)

Well I experimented a bit and put the doppler on my own heart and got a perfectly clear sound :) so I was searching real slow for babe and I think I found him right where he was on Thursday when the Nurse found him however it wasnt very very clear just distant so I think its how hes laid :) I was sort of tilting the doppler into my stomach like the Nurse did only not as hard as she did :growlmad: cause she bloody damn well hurt and thats exactly where he is cause he kept booting the doppler :lol: Still no def placenta woosh woosh but then I suppose if hes moved so may have my placenta :thumbup: Hes not very far down from my right rib cause its sort of hard ish in that area so I just know its him prodding/poking or kicking my right rib :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

That's great you found Charlie Madly! He/she is certainly on the move.


----------



## PeanutBean

Great you heard the hb madly. Hooray for lovely rocking chairs and prams! Sorry you're having a struggle Molly.

Byron and I had a really good sleep this afternoon but I'm tired again already! DH will be home from work shortly. We've got to do more jobs tonight to get things ready. Think I can blow up balloons without breaking my membranes?

I've been sneezing all day. :wacko: Baby is going nuts right now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) party preparations are always great fun Peanut...wish I could help blow up those balloons for you :kiss:

Well I am bored bored bored :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Are Oliver and your DH not keeping you entertained today Madly?

It's funny I was talking to my OH about you guys earlier, he was very confused why all my friends had weird names, you can tell the wee soul has never used a forum in his life :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: DH looks at me like am MENTAL! when I talk about you guys :dohh: and even more so when I start taking in bnb acrynoms :lol: Poor man!

No they were playing with Olivers Lego train upstairs so left me all alone :( There downstairs now and DH is making Olivers tea....my son is like a bottomless pit :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

HELLOOOOOO!!

Thanks madly for the link!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh yeah and for the front page, my EDD according to FF is August 6th, 2011!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome Dare :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Dare!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Hi Dare :flower:

Madly I'll trade you a bottomless pit son for my OH. I just made korma for dinner. Ate about half of mine, my OH had a huge plate and then ate the rest if mine and is now munching on the remainder of the poppadoms!! I honestly don't know where he puts it all it's phenomenal!


----------



## madcatwoman

Do i spy a new graduate???:thumbup::happydance: Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so bloated, we just had fish and chips, and if i wasnt so bloated i could have carried on eating them!. The chippy btw gave me their congratulations...i asked how they knew, aparently our neighbour told them!!!!!!

Our rocking chair is in the spare room at the moment, looks quite spooky in the dark, im easy spooked and now DH is on about keeping an eye on it encase it moves on its own! lol, (we have funny goings on in this house)
Its come from an antiques place, i have to give it a coat of gloss this week.

Glad you found a HB of sorts madly!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I see youre in to photography DaretoDream, hobby or proffessional?. its a hobby to me, although i used to do weddings (found them too stressful)!!. Are you on Flikr??.


----------



## DaretoDream

madcatwoman said:


> I see youre in to photography DaretoDream, hobby or proffessional?. its a hobby to me, although i used to do weddings (found them too stressful)!!. Are you on Flikr??.

Both! I love it so very much, total hobby, but also professionally. I have a website if you are interested in taking a look? I will send you a private message.


----------



## molly85

welcome dare.

Sorry i'm all over the place today. according my dad i should accept my mother, we all know full well she is capable of learning and its not my fault she don't tell him our plans. 

Eugh been in to many tears today


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome Dare! :happydance:

:hugs: Molly

Well I think I'm getting a cold. Boo. Done loads of balloons on sticks but crashed on the settee sadly in a pool of milk from byron's cup I didn't notice! Really need to wash these covers...

Had a bit of a do with my family. Rang my brother to check they are their 5 boy's are coming to the party. He's not as he's ill and said my sil wouldn't come on her own. Bit fed up. Rang my mum to check they could still make soup and was told my dad's not coming as he's in a state about laying the kitchen floor (he's a depressive so can't cope with stress well). She was cross with him. Put the phone down and it rang right away - my sil bawling at me about it all. Actually upset me enough to make me cry! (Hormones I suppose as not my usual style.). Turns out she was angry with my brother for making decisions for her and implying she's not capable of managing - she's suffering with high bp and stress. We talked through it and she, my mum and the boy's should all be coming together tomorrow.

Why all the stress? It's just a 2 year old's party. Sigh.


----------



## molly85

lol hormones and bloody familys


----------



## gilz82

Hey Molly hope you are feeling a bit better hon :hugs: I've just noticed that in my post earlier i said that Madly was having mum trouble but I did mean you. Stupid pregnancy brain. 

Rant on here as much as you need too.


----------



## molly85

lol thought u meant me. not in the best place mentally the last few days


----------



## PeanutBean

Feeling totally blue. Dunno what specifically started it but it has morphed into self pity about my birth experience after I realised that two years right now I was just arrived in hospital, all my hopes dashed. :(


----------



## molly85

sorry peanut i don't remember your story with byron hugs


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly, in a nutshell it was shit! Not to wallow but if anyone IS interested here's my birth story, just dug it out for a thread in homebirthing forum.
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/77491-heres-my-little-byron.html


----------



## molly85

aww hun a total nightmare. hope this time goes so much better for u.


----------



## Bids

AWWWW YAY dare so pleased to have you :D congratulations hun xx

Peanut back to hypnobirthing thing - there was actually a story in my local paper written by a woman who had a traumatic 1st birth and was terrified of the 2nd birth after getting pregnant and couldnt believe how much it changed her and how great and different the birth was.... perhaps it could really help you?! anything's worth a try!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

HI bids! 

Peanut, forgive me but since i scare easy, i can't read the story!!! I haven't had a first yet, and the last thing i need is to stress NOW. I'm only 4 weeks for crying out loud.

But i am sorry for whatever it is you went through anyway. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm glad you won't read it gilz! I don't want to read it again either! Please don't Ntone read it who's a first timer. I'll have my lovely birth this time and share it with you all so you can do it too! :D


----------



## molly85

I'm tough i expect nothing to be easyso read it. Was so much worse as you had that nice home birth planned. that let down feeling really hurts. HAHA me and my plans again. Pessimist in me always expects the worse


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm ok with not being tough. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I'm really starting to turn the sense of failure into anger and accept it wasn't MY failure. I'd love you girls to be able to read it and then read a wonderful story for this one and see the difference confidence and knowledge can make.


----------



## molly85

you didn't fail and neither did the hospital it just didn't go right. Epidurals and your spine are so delicate it can easily go wrong. your better equoped so will def be better this time. hugs.


----------



## madcatwoman

goodness peanut ,just read your birth story. All i can hope for is a better experience than yours, god help me otherwise!


----------



## DaretoDream

i refuse to have the epidural done- i've known terrible things to happen with it!


----------



## molly85

epidural is sumiti def have to look in the fear of having my legs not work is huge


----------



## PeanutBean

The hospital did fail. They brought ms in unnecessarily; the second mw at home was basically negligent increasing the chance of infection by performing an unrecommnded internal after not reading the notes properly; the minute I started to progress they told me to push despite my stating I didn't know how - I was 3cm; then they lay me down and gave me pethidine - both actions slow labour; then they offered me an epi I'd already stated I didn't want which again slowed everything down and took away my ability to push resulting in the assisted delivery. Everything was avoidable. My mum, who was there tip the epi and is pretty cynical of natural birthing to a certain extent, considers both the last mw at home and first in hospital to have been negligent.

Both me and the baby were normal and healthy, he was in the right position and suffered no distress throughout. There was no infection; no cord round the neck; no complications at all except I didn't labour as fast as the hospital wanted me to. I struggled with bf because of the drugs - he wouldn't feed for a couple of days - and I couldn't have sex for 8 months.

The moral of my story is that it shouldn't have to be like this when there are no complications and I now believe that with sufficient confidence and knowledge it won't be like this for most women because most women and their pregnancies are also normal.

Madcat - I'd far rather my story showed you how not to do it that made you afraid! The last thing I want to do is frighten any of you. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m with Peanutbean here Ladies :hugs:

We will both get a better birth/delivery this time through determination and refusal of anything we dont want/agree with :thumbup:

I cant recommend enough that you Ladies get your OH on board with your plans :thumbup: Both me and DH had no clue with Oliver and we now realise where things could have been avoided...this time we will be united in our decisions :thumbup: It isnt always easy to get your point across whilst labouring and I felt very ignored whilst delivering Oliver....DH went along with what was advised cause he believed they knew what they were doing....maybe they did but not for the best....this time he will stand by me to the very end!


----------



## molly85

I'm not sure what I want yet and what I will get. I know I want hospital this house is to small and I won't get the pain relief I'll prob rely on. But am teaching matt what medication I can't have and what won't work for me. I hate being out of control so much I'v woken up screaming from surgery because they didn't tell me the anesthetic was going in. 

I know staff go off of experience but seen as everyone is different can make what is good for one person a disasterof another


----------



## madcatwoman

im not sure either as to what i should be stating, apart from, i know id like an epidural, but i do not want pethidene or G&A- as im more worried about these making me sick than i am giving birth!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, just been to the emergency room with pains in my chest. FINALLY! There was a doctor who understood and was able to give me a firm diagnosis as to the pain I've been going through! Heartburn! How utterly simple! And it took a fucking ER visit to get it! I KNEW something was up! I just knew it! He was able to explain about how when you get pregnant, everything moves up for a bit before it moves out (dur) so you start to breathe differently which, if you've never had it before, puts strain on your ribs which triggers your nerves and causes radiating pain! Been given some medication that should help and I'm so thankful that the cause has been discovered!

Spoke with OH today as well. I just don't have the heart to work because I feel like I keep letting people down. He said he was waiting for me to say that and it was ok just to stay home and keep the house and he would put in for all the benefits and such. We'll be ok through Christmas, but it's going to be tight after that. We'll manage, like always! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat have you mentioned your emetaphobia to your mw? I recall others on here getting anti-emetics during labour. I was sick twice. Either the epidural or pethidine comes with an antiemetic. Pethidine I think. My two lots were between the pethidine and epi and after the epi - that one was a barrel of laughs. Really easy to vomit through contractions when you're essentially paralysed from the waist down, not!

When considering pain relief I would say 1) don't assume you will need any and 2) make sure you're really well aware of the risks of each not just for you or the baby but also the effect on labour itself. When it comes down to it you don't know how you labour will go, how you'll manage nor whether or not there will be complications. But most labours are normal it makes sense to work on that basis and upgrade pain relief and interventions depending on hypothetical circumstances. I agree with madly about making sure your oh (or anyone else present at your birth) is totally aware of your wishes. It's hard to exert your own authority during labour, you may get any old mw and I'm pretty sure not one of mine looked at my birth plan once I was in hospital.


----------



## madcatwoman

i have told the MW, but she didnt say anything about it, so i dont think it was taken seriously, Do i need her to write it down in a b irth plan or something about the emetophobia?, or just tell staff when im in labour, or both probably i guess!!.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Well, just been to the emergency room with pains in my chest. FINALLY! There was a doctor who understood and was able to give me a firm diagnosis as to the pain I've been going through! Heartburn! How utterly simple! And it took a fucking ER visit to get it! I KNEW something was up! I just knew it! He was able to explain about how when you get pregnant, everything moves up for a bit before it moves out (dur) so you start to breathe differently which, if you've never had it before, puts strain on your ribs which triggers your nerves and causes radiating pain! Been given some medication that should help and I'm so thankful that the cause has been discovered!
> 
> Spoke with OH today as well. I just don't have the heart to work because I feel like I keep letting people down. He said he was waiting for me to say that and it was ok just to stay home and keep the house and he would put in for all the benefits and such. We'll be ok through Christmas, but it's going to be tight after that. We'll manage, like always! :hugs:

thats good news hun. sounds like our plan as you know im not working. Yes we have to be careful with money, but we're ok, just dont go on big spending sprees!


----------



## DaretoDream

i know i don't want an epidural, and i know i want a natural childbirth. I've heard so many horrible things- that i just want to do it naturally. 

My poor sil had been induced- the dr told her she had no choice. Then her water broke and he told her they had to rush her for a c - section because her water broke? She had no idea what was going on because she was so drugged up, but it sounds real fishy to me. I know when they induced her the dr acted like it still wasn't happening fast enough for him.


----------



## DaretoDream

Afternoon ladies- quick question, does anyone know if it's safe to eat spicy foods? I read online it's fine, but was wondering about anyone with experience.... what have you heard?


----------



## gilz82

As far as I'm aware you can eat what you like other than soft cheeses, under cooked meats and under cooked eggs.


----------



## DaretoDream

thats what it sounded like! Already limiting my caffeine- but had started doing that a while back. Belly is a little unsettled recently. i'll be really hungry and then NOT when i actually start eating. So far, the chili tastes the very best- and i was too afraid to eat it!


----------



## molly85

Spice is fine unless your a freak like me I cannot have anything spicy and freshas I have a raw chillie allergy major pain when you live with a chillie freak. Make sure everything is at least pasterurised and cooked. Shell fish is ok but in frequently and just think where it comes from anything british for example will have eatten raw sewage because it is still pumped into the sea and shell fish like poop. Peanuts are also now allowed


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanutbean my birth plan was ignored.....tossed to one side like a bit of trash :( I was so drugged up by the end I felt out of control :sad1: I was practically forced to have an epidural even though I had laboured full dilated and pushed for one hour :wacko: Oliver was back to back iykwim and they wanted him to turn hence giving me the epidural and then bloody well leaving me nearly all day :growlmad: Oliver h/b went crazy and thats why I was rushed to theatre....I only realised the fact about Olivers h/b mmmmmmmmm about a year ago cause we watched that programme where amanda holden trained to deliver a baby and I realised if your babys h/b goes off the radar they make you lay you on your side cause laying you on your back can have some terrible effect :shrug: sorry cant remember exactly but this is what they did to me to take me to theatre I was practically pinned by this male nurse onto my left side :cry: DH was told by the MW not to tell me what was happening....he was crying in the toliet attached to my delivery suite :sad1: This will not happen again....I can highly recommend a tens machine ladies :) it great to get those natural endorphines working (?sp) and as I say I got to fully dilated and pushed for an hour with just this and the odd puff on gas and air....I am considering hired one this time too :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

did you find tens machine good for pain relief madly?, i wasnt sure how much help one of those would be???


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same Madat my boss keeps going on about a tens machine helping but she ended up with a section both times anyway.


----------



## madcatwoman

i know the recovery time is longer, and it is major surgery, but rightly or wrongly there are many a time i catch myself thinking how tempted id be to go for a c-section if we could choose, no waiting around, no ifs and buts, you know what your doing, know what your getting,know when,no birth plan to be ignored and only one way out!


----------



## DaretoDream

madcat i heard a tens unit was a big no no if you were pregnant


----------



## madcatwoman

i'll have to ask my midwife i guess, its probably the only other form of painf relief id consider if it was available


----------



## Bids

hey dare - if your really interested in natural you should take a look at hypno birthing thats what im going to do have a watch of some on youtube it looks really amazing to be honest, its a round a £100 by me for the course and from what ive read/seen and heard its definitely something im doing - i cant have epidural where im going and nor do i want one either!!!

you can use tens they actually hire them for labour dare helps with contractions i think :) 

oh molly that must be well annoying with the chilli side of things especially if oh loves them like mine - just brought some awesome stuff from the good food show :D hopefully doing the clothes show next weekend as well!!!


----------



## molly85

ahh this is sooo awkward working in health care. i know everyone has plans but sometimes their not practical or suitable for the situation. 

Staff will do their best it just might not be good enough or up to standard.


Ahh i should shut up


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah Ladies there are special tens machines to be used in labour you can hired them from places like tesco or mothercare :thumbup:

I would highly recommend one because labour can start off really slowly (mine was mon-fri) and although paracetamol often deals with any niggles well enough it boosts your natural pain threshold :) I hardly felt a thing with it on only the pulses from the machine and walked around asda at about 6-7cm diluated :lol: I was so desparate for a salad :rofl: I was more or less fully dilated and still walking around normally :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

That has to be a good thing Madly. I might look into one if I don't get hit with having to have a section.


----------



## Bids

thats the thing molly we just need to be open to ideas - im not saying i WONT have an epidural - i'd love to have a natural birth but we'll see how it goes im pretty laid back so i'll take it as it comes.... although it will mean me getting transferred to the other hosiptal if i do need an epi or c-sec

i really believe labour is like giving up smoking - we're brainwashed to believe its hard to give up when in reality it is you just stop doing it, so i reckon we're brainwashed into labour being painful... do animals have drugs?! my breed of dog gives birth to anything from 8-15 puppies WTF lol obviously this is just my opinion!! 

Relaxed is the way forward - easier said than done but hope i can stick to it haha 

thanks madly i was thinking of a tens as well :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I was (mmmmmm maybe still am a little :lol:) `the` worst wimp when it comes to pain :rofl: However I went into labour with a lots of PMA....I can do this, my baby needs to come out somehow if I am going to meet him or her, it will be over soon, I can get through this....................

It worked :thumbup:

I cant wait for labour this time and for me pregnancy is by far the worser of the two even though my labour with Oliver was the bomb :sad1: I think get through pregnancy and the labour/delivery is a doddle!


----------



## Bids

good madly thats just what i want to hear :D pretty much everyone i know has had a terrible time, im going to break the change haha (well i really hope)...

life is all about PMA to be fair!! its easy to get out of bed every morning and moan like a b*tch - its alot harder to leap out of bed when its p*ssing down with rain and your knackered and say oh wow what will today bring lol (by the way i've never leapt out of bed and i dont think i ever will)


----------



## molly85

lol labour is the one bit I can handle, (our lab required a little assistance having pups BTW) I know whats coming one of 2 thing baby is coming out the old vag and will prob hurt like hell to start with, until any tears are fixed or will come out my tummy via c section which will be a pain for 6 weeks after when I could drive again infections allowing. 

If I can go with out pain killers I will I am rubbish at taking them on time usually. KNowing it will hurt means I am prepared the rest of pregnancy is a nightmare as it is all unknown. 

Still not told work about gtt on tuesday or wednesday when I have 2 appointments in the middleof my shift whoops


----------



## molly85

oh Gritter just went past please let it snow!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I hope I'm not making you feel uncomfortable Molly. :hugs:

:hugs: Madly. The more I hear the angrier I'm getting.

For those interested in natural birthing or generally exploring the myth of childbirth being a medical condition (no apology for the blatant bias!) check out the natural birthing forum to see what others are saying/doing. There's no need to make some final decision, we have to remain flexible as one-off things can and do happen, but it's so important to learn about the options.

I really would recommend the book I read to give a different perspective, Sheila Stubbs, birthing the easy way, I think it's called. I spent months so afraid about the prospect of birth again that I was also 50/50 over wanting an elective section. But I contemplated my experience long and hard and realised it shouldn't have been that way. Shit happens and it's great we have modern medicine to help but that doesn't mean that medical intervention is the best thing for normal healthy births. The most important thing the book has made me realise, and I'm an idiot for not thinking it before, is that everyone you talk to has their own experience that biases their outlook and advice. Me too of course. But by weighing up the bias and the advice it's easier to decide how to take that advice.

Anyway! We've had a brilliant party in the end with only one lot of people not coming. Byron was the best! His face when we lit the candles and turned out the lights was utterly adorable and then when everyone sang he looked like he felt so very special. :cloud9: He totally understood it was his special day. He was also adorable with Aden (my 3 week old nephew) which filled me with hope. I wish I was asleep 3 hours ago but didn't eat or drink all the party so need to try and sort myself out a bit before bed. I ache like nothing on earth but it was an ace day.


----------



## Bids

thanks for that peanut i might have a look into that book sounds just like something for me!!!

awww how sweet - bless byron, glad he had a good time!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

those TENS machines sound alright from what youre saying, will look into hiring one of those perhaps!


----------



## molly85

I'm used to it peanut, I just hate seeing people get soooooooo fixed on one idea not saying you are theny it ends up badly. 

Justweird as I know it's no way personal but bad experiences are al ways blamed on someone or thing worse rather than just accepting and learning. Get a fair bit at work, loopy would understand this the jobs no exact science so can be tough . Blahhh still not in my happy good place.

If any of you girls find a awy to just sneeze a baby out I'd love to know.

Save me one less worry


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> I'm used to it peanut, I just hate seeing people get soooooooo fixed on one idea not saying you are theny it ends up badly.
> 
> Justweird as I know it's no way personal but bad experiences are al ways blamed on someone or thing worse rather than just accepting and learning. Get a fair bit at work, loopy would understand this the jobs no exact science so can be tough . Blahhh still not in my happy good place.
> 
> If any of you girls find a awy to just sneeze a baby out I'd love to know.
> 
> Save me one less worry

lol!, the way i sneeze im doing all i can to keep the baby in!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon so glad the party was a success :)

Get some food and some rest now :thumbup: sounds like you deserve it!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sneezing them out would be good! Lol

For me if the cord had been round his neck, or he'd been in a bad position, or I'd had prolapse, or if he was distressed, or even if he was massive! Anything at all, it would've been ok. But we were both utterly normal and the treatment was totally unnecessary and not only ruined the birth but led to months (arguably years) of depression as well as difficulty breastfeeding and a total lack of confidence in myself as a mother. This would all have been worth it had there been an actual reason for the treatment... Though nothing excuses that mw doing an internal 14 hours after my waters had gone as she got it wrong and thought it was 2 hours after.

I don't blame the medics for doing what they think is best. My anaesthetist friend sees women in pain, gives them an epidural and sees them feeling better (mostly). I can totally see why she recommends it. But she doesn't see what happens next. She doesn't see how broken so many of those women are and she's never been there herself so can't relate. I don't doubt the intentions of the individual practioners. Not in the UK anyway, the states is a different kettle of fish. I doubt the evidence for routine medical intervention. I doubt the culture we are exposed to from as soon as we are old enough to be exposed to tv and the likes. I doubt the martyrism women are often forced to hide behind to rationalise their negative experiences which in itself perpetuates the notion they labour is a killer but it's the sacrifice we make for our babies. And I doubt the depth and accuracy of information given to pregnant women.

We know there are risks in childbirth, we know that in undeveloped countries maternal mortality is so high, but much of that could be dealt with through good antenatal care and scans, something we're fortunate enough to have. I don't think anyone in their right mind would suggest someone with a transverse lie should go for a natural birth, or someone like Gilz should do it alone with known risk factors, for example. But why on earth do we have a section rate of 30%? And what's the rate of assisted delivery, maybe 20% Does anyone really believe that left to their own devices only 50% of women could naturally deliver? It doesn't add up.


----------



## Bids

totally, totally agree peanut!!

All im saying is its MY first time - how can I possibly know it hurts?? I'm telling myself its natural so why shouldnt it be, if im low risk (which i hope i am) then everything ''should'' go according to plan? if it doesnt then hypnobirthing type courses can only help me to stay calm if shit does happen and if i need medical intervention so be it!!

i do agree molly about people getting set on ideas but why arent we told more that it may not go to plan etc - surely people wouldnt get so set on ideas if they knew the full complications??

ah this is one of them mind field subjects - no offence to anybody!!

but if i sneeze my baby out due to hypnobirthing i'll let you know lol ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

Bids on something you said earlier, don't know anything about hypnobirthing- and about the tens unit- i had just seen a thread somewhere i here mentioning not to use them if you are pregnant could have early contractions- but if there are special ones for labor its awesome. I have a tens unit myself and probably won't be using it until the baby is out.

Also, my friend had a natural birth in january. And if SHE can do it, so can we. Because you know what? She's one of those girls like me that doesn't do well with pain. She was induced and everything and she did it. I mean, yeah i'm sure it hurts like hell but i really don't want all these drugs and things if it's possible to do without.

And ladies, please, anyone who is using them don't take offense! please! I just personally don't like medications and such if i don't have to.
ANd hell, if it's awful this time, i know in the future i want the meds right?


----------



## PeanutBean

I might've looked more favourably on the epidural if it had actually worked! :dohh: I felt it all and ten times worse for being paralysed on my back! If I can do those 35hrs I can do anything this time around. :D And won't it be so much better being able to move around and actually push?

I think dare (but I've never used them so might be wrong) that tens isn't recommended in pregnancy but very much is once in labour. I know of loads of people who got great benefit from it in labour. I might borrow one this time especially as I don't want an epi and found gas to be a waste of time!


----------



## Bids

Dare the MW gave me a leaflet about hypnobirthing when i said i wanted to go natural - think it actually started in america?! so i just watched a few births on youtube and read some stories and its the route i want to take, if its a loads of bull then i wont do it again - think its just like relaxation techniques etc also its nice as DH can get involved too!!

we'll all be fine whatever we chose - everyone has preferences and hopefully we can all have the births we want EASY ones haha 

just got a tx off my mate she's got extra fluid around the baby, theyve tested for diabetes and it isnt, their worried it could be toxic plasmosis or cleft lip/palate - anyone know anything about this?? she's just turned 20 weeks :( hope she's ok she's like my bestie!! i havent had chance to google yet and am sure it wont do me any favours anyway?!


----------



## DaretoDream

Bids said:


> Dare the MW gave me a leaflet about hypnobirthing when i said i wanted to go natural - think it actually started in america?! so i just watched a few births on youtube and read some stories and its the route i want to take, if its a loads of bull then i wont do it again - think its just like relaxation techniques etc also its nice as DH can get involved too!!
> 
> we'll all be fine whatever we chose - everyone has preferences and hopefully we can all have the births we want EASY ones haha
> 
> just got a tx off my mate she's got extra fluid around the baby, theyve tested for diabetes and it isnt, their worried it could be toxic plasmosis or cleft lip/palate - anyone know anything about this?? she's just turned 20 weeks :( hope she's ok she's like my bestie!! i havent had chance to google yet and am sure it wont do me any favours anyway?!


I don't think Toxoplasmosis does that- i thought it didn't really show up until after the baby was out? i don't really know- but hey, what are all you ladies doing to protect yourself against it, i mean- as far as cooking and stuff?


----------



## tas1

Hello!

I have been invited by my bump buddy Madcat. By the way i love that rocking chair i want one but my baby room is too small :(
I'll start with this isn't my 1st baby, i have a 2 and half yr old that acts like a 4 yr old,he is so clever and tall and most people think he is older than he is :( not my baby anymore and he tells me he's a big boy now mummy lol! Love him, he is very exciting about having a baby brother and he is taking his job of being a big brother very serious,he pulls faces at my belly and tells me the baby is laughing and he kisses my belly and tells to baby as well,he's such a cutie just hope he stays like that when baby is here!

Also i will be having an epidural as i had one with my son as my blood pressure went to high and i didnt need any assistants,they lowered the dose so i could push. I am hoping for the same MWs (i know long shot but im into bribery to get my way lol) they were really good thing with me.
Ive heard about the tens machine but i never used them,slipped my mind to be honest! 

Madcat put it in your birth plan,i wrote mine before i went to my birth plan appointment and make sure they know what you want!! I know my birth plan went in the bin as i wanted a water birth but i was induced and the contractions comes bad straight away so i just wanted drugs lol! (its the only time my mum would let me get high on drugs lol)

Anyways i like to go on so i'll stop now xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey Tas

Glad to see you on here, this is like a little safe haven here esp when all the other forums get a bit too much with scare stories, its like a seperate bubble here where anything goes, on and off topic. We're all mostly due within weeks of each other so its nice that we're all at a similar stage with similar symptoms etc, apart from you and i that is, all we ever did is gag and retch our way through pregnancy so far lol.

Anyway, morning!!.
still no snow, only on the mountains, everywhere else gets it but us, even cornwall where i used to live!!. i dont understand it as i know north wales used to get snow every year when i was a child!.
Everything is frozen here though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome Tas! :wave: Let me know your EDD and I'll add you to the first post.

:hugs: Bids, no advice I'm afraid!

I'm off to Sheffield right about now and hoping the roads are ok! Bye all!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Is it bad that the only cereal that seems to be settling for me is Coco Pops!? :rofl: I know chocolate and sugar are usually a no no while pregnant, but gosh durn it! If I find something I can eat, I will eat it! :rofl:

Quit the job. They were only going to keep me on until we left anyways. Not worth it really....I've applied for some other jobs so we'll see what happens. :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,god so much to catch up on in just 2 days!!
Firstly congrats dare,happy and healthy 9 months!!And welcome tas 1!!

Girls,it was snowing all day here yest,now i'm practically trapped in the house!!!
The school is closed and all.We live in a little village in the country so its narrow windy roads to town.looks like we'll be havin a very quiet wk stuck at home!
Dh went to work as usual and told me to stay indoors,that the roads were pretty bad:cry:
Last yr when we'd the big freeze we had no running water for 8days!Hoping and praying it doesn't happpen again!!

God peanut,so sorry for your awful birth experience with byron.
Happy belated birthday to him by the way!!
I had similar with shay,2 days in labour,epi wearing off on 1 side,topped up too much,in stirrups trying to push him out.Actually got him out myself in the end,but I think only coz they were shouting at me,his heart rate was dipping with every contraction,there were loads of people there,docs on standby for when he was born,it was very scary.He wasn't very responsive when born,but was ok after a few mins.
All I can say to you,and also madly who also had a bad experience is,my 1st was 36hrs,my 2nd was only 3-4 hrs.I did it my 2nd without any pain relief(not out of choice)and if I can get thru it anyone can!
Peanut you#ll have your lovely home birth.As you say there weren't any problems with your 1st labour,or with byron,so this time you should have a nice calm homebirth,and your lo will be born in hrs rather than days.x

the girls who are gonna be 1st time mams just keep an open mind,and do your research.
Anyone who wants to do it naturally,you definately can!
But I also know a lot of ladies who wanted to do it natural,and then were crawling around begging for the epidural at 2-3cm's!
You just don't know how its gonna go.
I went in pretty relaxed about pain relief,was just gonna see how it went.Had high bp with shay so at 4cm's was advised to get the epi.I gladly took it,and spent the nxt 5 hrs lying there having the banter with the midwives and dh,and having lil snoozes,I felt nothing,it was amazing.Until it started wearing off on 1 side,but it was still worth it.
God can't believe i'm doing it all again!Wonder will this 1 be as quick as oran was!!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Love the chair madcat.I've something similar in oak in my baby room.I've 2 big cushions on it,and it was lovely and relaxing for night feeds!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DAMN SNOW! My scan has been moved until Sunday! :-( None of the midwives can get in APPARENTLY! I would hate to go into labour just now :haha:


----------



## Bids

Well she's just tx me again and is back from the hospital and over the last week the fluid has balanced out and everything looks ok - they saw the face and everything seems fine so phew what a relief so glad everythings ok she's such a worrier as well :(

Hey Tas :D nice to have you here!!

Peanut im sure the roads will be fine today - think we're getting snow overnight tonight, not looking forward to that as I have work tomorrow but am off from wed-fri so wont be too bad, its ok if you get to stay at home i love it but having to drive etc is just crap!!

thanks for the advice vbaby - im open minded about it and will take it as it comes not much else you can do really!! perhaps you'll be the first to sneeze one out this time vbaby hehe... 

awww i feel all christmassy today for some reason :)


----------



## Bids

oh no thats crap ozzie :( stupid snow - more hassle than its worth!! specially as i cant even go sledging this year lol


----------



## vbaby3

I agree,hate the snow!!!
Nice to look at,but the whole country comes to a standstill and all our plans get ruined!!

Yes bids,maybe coz its my 3rd and my bits are all nice and loose I will just sneeze my baby out!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, people are such babies! Suck it up! It's just snow :D


----------



## vbaby3

Shay enjoying the snow last night!!
https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m522/levina1/004.jpghttps://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m522/levina1/003.jpg


----------



## vbaby3

Oran lasted about 2 minutes out in it!He's like me,I don't do being cold!
Luckily dh was on for playing out in it with shay!


----------



## gilz82

Awww Vbaby Shay is such a cutie pie!!

As for the snow carry on, i hate it, there will be no sucking it up. It took me 3 hours to drive 30 miles to my work this morning the roads are so bad. The journey usually takes 30 minutes. I won't be doing it again that's for sure.

It's not safe and i wouldn't have done it even if i wasn't pregnant. So gutted my OH is down in England-shire with the jeep cos if we get much more snow i'll be like you Vbaby and won't be able to get out.


----------



## madcatwoman

love the pics Vbaby, HAPPY DAYS!!


----------



## Bids

awww wicked pics vbaby - i do love the snow just dont like it like gilz if i have to drive to work etc the roads are ok here at the moment but when it snows bad and freezes driving is sooo dangerous!! i get my boss to bring me in when its really bad lol let him smash his car up haha

Gilz thats a crap journey in the snow - OH is best being down here we've only had a light coating nothing like you vbaby youve had loads from the look of the pics!! spose youve got a fair bit too gilz havent you!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks vbaby! It never gets old hearing more experienced birthers tell me stories like that! :D The more often I hear it the better and more confident I feel.

Poor Ozzie :( But yes at least you're not in labour!

Well as you see I'm back. Roads were fine to Sheffield but my washers were frozen the whole way. I was pretty anxious I'd just run out but when I got back int he car after the meeting and found a half empty bottle of water in the car still frozen through I felt less surprised and then they started working again. We have a bit event in Newcastle on Thursday night. The chances of it being postponed are looking pretty high now and I think that unless there is a real change I'd better not go anyway and risk getting stranded.

I hate snow. I'd like it if I lived in a mansion with roaring fires (and modern heating) and a library and servents and great pastures and beautiful scenery to look out and could spend all day looking at it. But being in it I hate! I hate snowball fights. I hate the way kids behave on the streets. I hate driving in it. I hate that I ALWAYS fall over (I have the worst balance anyway). I hate that the news obsesses about it and there are never enough gritters - our roads were sheet ice for weeks last winter, the gritters and ploughs never came near us. Fortunately we've only a sprinkling and some hard frost but the roads are ok here. Bids are you near me?


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, this is the sort of place you need in the snow, with your roaring fires to look out upon and admire
 



Attached Files:







before_march.jpg
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gilz82

Oh I love snow if I don't need to do anything in it. We've got about 7" worth of snow so not masses like last year but it's supposed to bad again overnight. 

If it does snow more I'm just going to work from home.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat you know me so well! One day...:cloud9:


----------



## tas1

Lol what would we do if we lived somewhere snowy all the time!

I had a panick over this one as my OH might be getting a job near Scotland,i know Scotland doesnt always have snow but whenever i have been there its always bad weather!

I have braved the snow wasn't too bad but im glad im back!

Best go my son Caden wants to paint lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Welcoms Tas1 :hugs:

Thank you vbaby for your reassurance that quick intervention free delivery is very possible...I am very keen that this be the case for me this time around and will be doing everything possible to ensure it stays that way :thumbup: Your Little Man is so cute out in the snow...your like me though would rather be indoors :lol:

Glad you got there and back in one piece Peanutbean

So Leeds today well...........snowed some more this morning just as I left for work and then again a few times during day (or so I was told didnt really see out doors was in my little kitchen until home time :lol:) The Journey home wasnt too bad :thumbup: I normally get too buses but walked half of the way so only had to get the direct bus home :) Was great walking in the snow and I can highly recommend those snow/ice shoes grippers DH bought me from ebay :thumbup: I def wont be falling over whilst am wearing them....it felt great to be walking at my normal pace with no fear on ending up on my arse :lol: So I am home now...Oliver is having tea at MILs and both him and DH will be home about 6pm :)
 
Hey Peanutbean you will be glad to hear I had my RISK ASSESSMENT today :wohoo: I had that meet with my boss and it went really well :thumbup: silly me getting all worked up about it and it turned out just fine....I told him my concerns and how upset I was about the letters anyway its all sorted out now thankfully :) We have established a few risk pointers and put plans into place to make sure I can do my job for as long as possible and that whilst I am I am recieving the right support from my colleagues/the team etc :thumbup: We are apparently going to review this every month and amend/adapt as needs be :) The main plan being my boss wants me to do my job for as long as I can and of course so do I so he has told me hes pretty much relying on me to communicate with him how I am feeling....bless him he said `I dont know what its like being pregnant so I need you to tell me!` :dohh: I spoke to him about travel mainly from work as DH drops me in by car (this was an identified risk factor anyway esp considering the snow bad weather!) and I suggested me leaving 15mins early to allow me safe time in my journey across town to collect Oliver in time....this seemed to be a welcome idea and we have also worked out safer routes for me to move across works site whilst the ground is dangerous outside..........I am so happy.......I just hope everything goes to plan and I am able to continue to do my job :thumbup:

So all in all ladies a very good day :)


----------



## gilz82

Glad you got everything sorted Madly :happydance:

Tas we don't always get bad snow here in Scotland I think it's more the transport agency just don't know how to cope with it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay Madly!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs: I feel so much better now :thumbup:

I also told my boss about the comments I had been recieving from my colleagues and that in several of their opinions I wouldnt be able to manage to do my job properly for much longer either :growlmad: I am a cook so I am on my feet for most of my shift and its not easy work but so many of my colleagues have made comments like `or you wont make it past xmas` or `you`ll not manage to do this more much longer!` :trouble: Thing is I was perfectly fine until my bout of illness and am in no way making the rest of the team carry me :nope: He has told me to ignore them and I am to only worry when he comes to me and says am not pulling my weight or he thinks we need to rethink things :thumbup: He says hes perfectly happy and sees me as perfectly capable....I agree people always say pregnancys not an illness so why treat me as if it is :gun: Honestly it really winds me up arggggggggggggggggh rant over!


----------



## molly85

Lol Madly glad you sorted it out.
Welcome Tas.
I would love snow. 
I think I am struggling a bit at the moment mentally rather than physically. My brain just isn't working properly andfeel like I am sucking at my job, I am following instructions and mainly staying in the office but it's a real struggle. Thankfull hip has eased a bit or I have acclimatised to it. I think I am working on an ear infection though lol.
Well my dads in a better mood so will pop over later so my mum can try her xmas prezzies. 
Tree goes up next tuesday so will look nice.
Is any one elses pets glued to them. Molly is always laid right up cl;ose sheused to prefer her own space


----------



## madcatwoman

our tree goes up either this sat or sunday, if youre on about pets being glued to trees(?) then yes, we have this problem every year, our cats try to climb ours, it has come a cropper more than a few times, bringing the whole damned thing over, i do get cross when they do that!. we're getting a new tree though this wednesday, a bigger one, our old one looks a bit small in our new house. I cant wait to get the decs up.

hoping this week goes fast, hoping the xmas decs will speed up part of the weekend so that monday gets here soonish, waiting for this scan is killing me, im so hoping everything is ok with all the checks they do, and of course hoping to find out the sex. Ive no patience whatsoever!:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure everything will be perfect on Monday Madcat. I'm putting my tree up on Saturday no idea how the dog will react we've never had a tree before. I think he might be slightly afraid of it as he doesn't like strange shapes, but then I'm pretty sure he won't even be interested after that.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you're feeling rotten Molly. I can relate. I feel useless at work when I'm pregnant. My brain is a bit more here this time that when I was pregnant with Byron. Maybe we regrow new connections or something?

We thought we'd try and get Christmas decs up last night but were far to shattered after Byron's party. Don't know what we were thinking! Will probably get it up over the weekend but my MIL is coming on Saturday! :shock: so not sure how that will pan out!


----------



## molly85

I meant that pets being glued to you not the tree. Molly ignored choccy decorations last year. weird dog. 
Jeez she is giving me the terrier glare after her dinner i think


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly hon so sorry to hear your not feeling great :hugs:

Our Tree and decs will probably go up on Sunday which is my day off this weekend :)

madcat am sure this week will flyby :thumbup: just keep yourself very busy :)


----------



## madcatwoman

im concerned now!!, long range weather forecast has predicted heavy snow the night before the scan and the day of it!, i'll get there come hell or high water, i just hope the sonographer does!.
thats the only day i DO NOT WANT SNOW!


----------



## molly85

Lol Madcat, we still have none so Think I'll be at my Gtt on time and see midwife wednesday which matt realised he can't come to excited and scared to hear the heart beat. 
I keep calling abby a little bugger or sod with it's antics sat on my bladder earlier right pain in the bum having to go to the loo alot. I felt really bad when a client told me off. but right now it feels like i have a todler in there winding me up every so often. As i don't feel very pregnant just more like my thyroids a bit glitchy I'm not attached yet but would be mortified if there was no heartbeat iykwim


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I will hope theres NO SNOW for you :)

I have physio appointment tomorrow morning....hoping for a very SEXY bump support :rofl:......I dont think snow will put me off going I only live 5mins away from the hospital :lol:


----------



## molly85

lol I have to traveldown the infamous hogs back in surrey so if theres a little snow here there will be a flurry up there even though it seems to be the same altitude. not seen our trusty gritter yet though


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo you'll have to show us your sexy bump support!!!.

i will be unbareable to live with if my appointment gets cancelled!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: I will take a pic if I am given one tom :) I really hope I get one :dohh: How sad but I know it will help me immensely it did with Oliver and am standing more at work in this job than I was with him :thumbup:

madcat I would be hell to live with too :lol: Tell them they cannot cancel and that DH has re sheduled a `HUGE BUSINESS TRIP ABROAD` to be able to come and hes suppose to be flying out the very next day.....:rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol madly. Best get your scans ladies. What does the bump support do?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I'm with Madly use guilt, or whatever other tools you can Madcat to make sure you get your scan. 

I was just listening to the jellybeans heartbeat again it's so awesome hearing the little person inside me!


----------



## loopylollipop

wow missed out on loads, not going to even try comment....

although VBaby gorgeous pictures soooo cute :flower:

I love the snow so much. Granted I now work 3 miles from work so could walk if things get too bad. Might not like it so much after walking home after work though...

MadCat thank you so much for the Angelsounds recommendation :thumbup: Listened to the :baby: hb every day and I love it ahhhhhhh there is something in there after all. And def feeling movements :happydance::happydance:

Peanut, I am sure your homebirth will go smoothly. The best way to not get a medicalised birth is to stay the hell away from us doctors!

Welcome newbies exciting to have some more graduates :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Well not sure if we will be getting a job in Scotland now as my OH isn't liking his job,his wage slip came in today and its not a good one,they haven't put his commission on which we was relying on as he was ill this month and doesn't get paid. Not a good time of the year but hey we'll get through it! And im sure Scotland isn't that bad but i always dreamed us moving out of our town for a hot destination never mind lol wishful thinking!

I hope it doesn't snow for you Madcat,use guilt if they try and change it or maybe ring up this week and ask if you can bring it forward just in case! worth a go!

I have my 20wk NHS scan tomorrow so im hoping all is well and them confirming its a boy as my lovely MIL:shock: scared me with what if its not a boy and its a girl what will you do.......erm be gutted coz im quite liking having another boy :shrug: 
My scan is at 3pm :-s so have to wait all that time but hopefully will be worth the wait :thumbup:

Also i have my decorations up already i would post a picture but my laptop isn't working properly so i'll try and do it from my mums on wednesday and post a bump pic (madcat) so we can compare 

xx


----------



## gilz82

Dopplers are great aren't they Loopy :thumbup: I am glad I waited til I was a bit further on to get mine. Now I just need a bump please and some movement. I'm beginning to think I imagined the movement at 14 weeks. 

You got thing resembling a bump yet Loopy?


----------



## Bids

hey lolli :D hows you?!

gilz i still have no movement and still no bump!! have my 2nd mw app on wednesday can walk to the doc's if we do get the 10cm or whatever it is were meant to be getting, meant to be snowing overnight and all day tomorrow so we'll see...

im north of brum peanut (staffordshire) so just under 100 mile from manc i think sounds as though your same weather wise!!

tree and dec's will go up inbetween wed and sun, ruby is quite good with the tree although im sure she wants to eat the baubles bless her haha our cats always climbed the tree until they were about 5 i think knocked it over a few times a year - bloody pests haha


----------



## molly85

hah cat size dog covers all bases. food and tree safe lol. just had minted lamb veg and mash delish. Rhubard crumble and custard cooking in th oven


----------



## Bids

mmmm rhubarb crumble that sounds lovely - going to have to settle with some aero now i think!!

yeah ruby is annoying with food cos she can pretty much reach the back of the kitchen side haha but she's usually quite well behaved...


----------



## molly85

lol we used to live with cats they would team work with molly. once they'd nicked what they wanted they would chuck it on the floor for her nightmare lol. 
I put the custard on the bottom so it cooks with the rhubarb and crumble. crumble doesnt go soggy that way


----------



## Bids

haha how funny - thats brill, wasnt for you obviously!!

awww awesome idea that sounds amazing - DH doesnt like rhubarb so its something i havent had for ages!! i'll be craving that now lol


----------



## molly85

lol i grew some plants from seed there at my dads allotment. along with his bosh so have had loads this was a bag from the freezer. I have made a family size portion but it is possible to make individual onbes. matt don't like it either. farm shops sell it frozen


----------



## PeanutBean

Been watching strictly and eating tea with dh. Not stopping, I have shadows under my eyes Tim Burton would be jealous of.

Quite excited about scan in a week and madcat and tas we're all half way this week too. Amazing! DH has his ridiculous sickness review the morning before the scan. He's meeting with the union tomorrow to plan for it. We both agree he needs to go for indirect discrimination. He had his first sickness two weeks before Byron was born, so none in about two years of working there then since then has obviously had quite a few predominantly since Byron started nursery and because of being so run down from sleep deprivation - he's been doing the nights for about a year now as I can't manage without sleep. The system is so ridiculous. Everything he's had has been super contagious - conjunctivitis 4 times, vomiting bugs, flu, serious viral infections. He's worked through most of it but he works in a public library! Who wants to go to a library full of contagious staff?!

Anyway, I'm going to bed now I reckon. Not going anywhere tomorrow so will be in to say hello.


----------



## molly85

forcing down the yummy crumble. Way to full hopefully it will keep me going till 11:30 tomorrow


----------



## madcatwoman

YEs peanut, halfway there, i hope the latter half doesnt take too long!!:happydance:

Well, the winter wonderland arrived this morning, or last night,
Its terrible though, the photographer in me wants to get out and 'take some', but not sure i should. will test it later i think to see if its the carppy icy stuff of the soft snowy stuff.

pic from our back garden after i woke up
 



Attached Files:







001resize.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tas1

Peanut forgot to answer your question EDD is 21st April 

Madcat your garden looks lovely and snowy! I would take a picture of mine but you will see all the summer stuff that needed to go away for winter and we havent got around to it lol!
If your snow is like mine you should be ok just walk on the snow and not where people have been walking already,thats what i do you look silly but hey its safety lol xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> Peanut forgot to answer your question EDD is 21st April
> 
> Madcat your garden looks lovely and snowy! I would take a picture of mine but you will see all the summer stuff that needed to go away for winter and we havent got around to it lol!
> If your snow is like mine you should be ok just walk on the snow and not where people have been walking already,thats what i do you look silly but hey its safety lol xx

LOL!, do you look like you have OCD, steping on the right parts of the pavements???!!!!.

I seem to have a cough today:shrug:


----------



## tas1

Lol yeah looking even stranger when i tap on the part i wanna step on first,looks like im climbing a mountain and not a path lol!

Get some honey and lemon down you,it worked wonders for me! x


----------



## gilz82

Hey Tas it doesn't matter how special you look as long as it keeps you and your baby safe :thumbup:

We've had more snow, not loads but my car wouldn't start again this morning. I had green flag out yesterday morning and they jumped it for me but i'm pretty sure it needs a new battery.

So thats me stuck at home for the day til my BIL brings me a new battery from work. I'll fit that tonight and hopefully that'll be me sorted for tomorrow.

Madcat are you and your DH going to pick a name once you know whether your bean is blue or pink?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. We have snow too. I'm torn between hating it and hoping there is more so my mum can't get here tomorrow and I can take the day off! I'd have to miss swimming but maybe Byron and I could have a nice play instead. :D I am so desperate to be on leave!

I have lots and lots of snot and have been sneezing tonnes. Boo.

I'm out walking the dog each day madcat, I reckon you'll be fine in the snow with some sturdy shoes.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well just sat in bed right now keeping snuggly and warm but need to drag my arse outta bed to get ready for my physio appointment at 11.15am :) I am walking to the hospital and back and it will prob take about 20-30mins going slowly.....DH tells me the snow its fluffy not icy iykwim and apparently its melting cause its dripping from everywhere :shrug: 

I had a really good nights sleep last night after not sleeping Sunday night through worry over work so apart from my still nasty cough I am feeling tons better :)

I was talking to my colleague by text last night about work....she doesnt sound too happy where as I feel happy so am not going to let the mood drag me down too :thumbup:

I have been using my doppler ladies but still no clear h/b :dohh: I have come to the conclusion that its how Charlie is laid because I could hear my own h/b and last night my tummy processing :lol: so I guess hes just laid awkwardly.....however despite not feeling much movement yesterday and getting a tad worried :sad1: Charlie was on the move again last night :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:Awww special tas tip toeing in the snow!!.:haha:

Its ok, its fluffy snow, not icy, had a walk around our garden with my camera,
just going to sort those photos out and might do some more later.:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah let us see some nice snow pictures Macat, i'm definitely a point and click type of photographer so most of my snow pictures from last year were blurry ones of the dogs running around :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh yeah let us see some nice snow pictures Macat, i'm definitely a point and click type of photographer so most of my snow pictures from last year were blurry ones of the dogs running around :haha:

heres four so far...if it snows some more i'll get out and do some scenary

https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/


yes GIlz, if its a girl we have a name down in stone, if its a boy there is still some debate, but i do want to get a name sorted!.


Ooo my other pair of mat jeans arrived today


----------



## gilz82

Your pictures are lovely Madcat! I really like the little robin.

Yay on the new mat jeans, i have to admit i'm seriously loving mine even though i still have no bump. They are just so comfy!

Once we know whether the jellybean is a girl or a boy i don't think we'll pick a definite name. I know it sounds weird but i'd rather have a couple of choices incase the baby arrives and really doesn't suit the name we'd decided on :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't believe I've waiting this long and now I have to wait LONGER for the scan! Oh well! Starting my checklist for packing for CALIFORNIA today! Woooooo! I can't wait!


----------



## PeanutBean

You know what madcat? I think I'll get out there with the camera too. I reckon the snow will beautifully set off the old broken TV and old stairs carpet waiting to go to the tip. :rofl: Oh to live somewhere beautiful. :(

I have worked hard on my course all morning and have checked in here then will finally go shower! Our skies have cleared so I might take a camera with me when I walk the dog in a bit.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> You know what madcat? I think I'll get out there with the camera too. I reckon the snow will beautifully set off the old broken TV and old stairs carpet waiting to go to the tip. :rofl: Oh to live somewhere beautiful. :(
> 
> I have worked hard on my course all morning and have checked in here then will finally go shower! Our skies have cleared so I might take a camera with me when I walk the dog in a bit.

i could make something quite arty out of that peanut, do your worse with the TV&carpet and i'll suprise you!!!. lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Other than macro of ice formation I really think you'd be pushing your luck!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Other than macro of ice formation I really think you'd be pushing your luck!

try me, i dare you,i'll have a go & try and suprise you!, esp if the TV&carpet are next to each other!


----------



## tas1

Madcat your pictures are amazing! Shame your having a baby at the same time as me otherwise id come to you so you can take some picture of baby and Caden.
Wish i was good at something x


----------



## vbaby3

Wow madcat,your pics are amazing!
Maybe something you could do after baby arrives,would be great,you could work your hrs around baby!
I'm hoping and praying they don't cancel your scan,I would be fuming too.Fingers crossed the weather forecasts are wrong.
Well we're still housebound,school is still closed!!
So far I did loads of housework,we made cupcakes,we did jigsaws,we did some painting and drawing,very full morning!Hope school opens soon!!
Think we'll just chill in front of the fire and watch a dvd for the aftnoon.

Wish the snow would just go away!!!!!!
Its gonna ruin all my plans.Was gonna take the boys out on fri for the whole day shopping,and to see santy and for nice lunch and stuff.And mon we were supposed to travel down to dublin and have a day out with my mam and sister xmas shopping,won't be doing anything if it stays like this.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Nice pics madcat :) 

vbaby I hope the weather allows you to go out on friday and travel on monday :thumbup: It really is the pits :(

I walked to and back from my physio appointment at the hospital and am so pleased with myself :lol: The appointment went very well....we did some exercises andd stretches an she gave me some useful tips :) and also gave me some leaflets and a very sexy tubigrip bump support :rofl: Apparently I have SPD (symphysis pubis dysfunction) which is caused by unstable pelvic joints in pregnancy :wacko: and apparently we realised my left side is worse than my right :dohh: I cant have a girdle type bump support cause these types of supports push your hips together and this will just make the problem worse so I have a nice soft tubigrip support instead :) She has also recommended that I do purchase a birth ball as soon as because this will help my posture greatly! I will take some pics later and post!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooh yes, pics please madly, i wanna see this super sexy belt!- we'll all want one!:haha:

Thanks all,id lost motivation for a while where photography was concerned, i guess id covered the local area 10Xs over, but the snow adds a new perspective on to everything and everyone.

Yes my little baby is going to grown up infront of a lens, poor thing lol!.


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> Madcat your pictures are amazing! Shame your having a baby at the same time as me otherwise id come to you so you can take some picture of baby and Caden.
> Wish i was good at something x

you should post us a pic of caden!, i like that name by the way,might suggest it to DH being as he's being so damn difficult with names (so long as you dont mind)


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby hope the snow disappears soon so that your plans don't get messed up. How bizarre is it that it's not even december yet and we already want the snow to go away :haha:

So glad your physio appointment went well Madly and i'm sure you'll be looking fabulous in your tubi-grip bump support.

Our post just arrived and i have an appointment for my kidney scan on thursday, so nice of them to give me two days notice although i am glad it's soon. My work will be thoroughly unimpressed with me again :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Gilz am going to get ready in a few to collect Oliver from school so am going to take a few pics and will post later :lol:

Typical of NHS not great at giving notice :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Totally pissed off. :(

DH met with his union rep today about this sickness review he has next week (the morning before our scan). Basically there's nothing good going to come out of it and they will give him a formal warning which means if he is off sick again in the next 12 months he can be sacked. So with a new baby and no sleep he has to not be sick from hereonin or I will be forced to break my maternity leave and return to work. Apparently the union rep only knows of it once happening where someone was fired but in these times when they are looking at big redundancies what better way to get rid of people without even having to pay redundancy money? As if I wasn't worried about money enough now we will have this hanging over our heads throughout my leave. I can't believe such a policy is even allowed. Two years of no sick then off 5 times (generally a day on each occasion) in the following two years and this is what happens. No consideration for his having a baby in nursery or for working with the public so both catching things and passing them on. The stuff he's had wrong with him is a total health hazard if he's in work! And now he's totally pissed off with me because I told him looking for a new job should be a priority. He says he hasn't time to do that and write so it has to be one or the other so now I'm the evil cow dashing all his dreams just as he's beginning to make some progress. It's hard enough to have to work full time and never see Byron but at least we had our year together and now I might not even get that with this baby. I hate being a modern woman. I wish I'd learnt nothing and been pretty and found a rich man so I could at least get to be a mum. :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut hon that's not good :hugs:

Hopefully a better job will come up for your DH before the new baby arrives.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Peanut....my OH will be looking for a new job once we get back from California. He's had it with his. After 7 years, they haven't advanced him or given him any chances to do any supervisory roles and he's still on min wage! It's mental!

I hope your OH finds a new job! fx'd!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

He only took it because we were relocating and he needed something for us to be able to afford the mortgage. He should've been looking for a job three years ago. It's totally beneath him anyway. He has a 2:1 degree and is working alongside people who left school at 16. Sorry if that sounds snobby, that's not the way I mean it, just that he's totally overqualified and getting nothing for his degree. He's done so much extra stuff, running teen groups and events, totally outside of his job description. He's managed by total idiots who know jack about anything. I bloody hate local authority.

All I want is a chance to be home with my children and every new circumstance that further and further away.

I've not eaten any stupid lunch and I feel totally sick. He's working late again tonight so I'll not get any tea either. How is it people manage to get signed off sick for depression? How depressed does a person need to be? Is two and a half years of feeling this way not enough? I have zero motivation now.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My OH was signed off with depression just a couple months ago. His mother passed away in March and it kinda all hit a head back in September :-(.

I went into my doctor in tears with one of my jobs, the out of school care one, and he signed me off for a week with stress. I would go speak to your doctor hun :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

I here you peanut, but your kids will also be proud of their mummy who always worked so hard, who got good qualifications and a decent job, you will give them something to aim for.

Ive just made 5 pasties and 4 sausage rolls, im well pleased!(lol doesnt take much). I really need to improve my cooking skills before i become a mum, im hopeless, if i cant bung it in the oven and set a time for 30mins im buggered.


----------



## gilz82

You are having a pretty productive day today Madcat, yummy food made and lovely pictures taken. I love love love sausage rolls, now that's what i want to eat and of course i don't have any in the house. 

I just fitted my new battery and my car is alive again, my BIL's friend dropped it off to me and asked if i wanted him to fit it. He nearly died when i said no thanks i'll get it myself. Typical man response was, do you even know how to, to which i replied who do you think took the battery out that you are holding your hand :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

can i just say how totally jealous i am of your snow right now? and madly, yes your photos ARE lovely! Wish i had some lovely snow to go frolic in! 

Had a huge fight last night with the hubs about cleaning the litter box. In three years, i think he's cleaned them 5 times total. :cry: I just want him to freaking do it. And he's acting like i have to tell him EVERY SINGLE DAY or he won't remember.


----------



## molly85

men!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh YES!, the cat litter tray, im with you on that one. I have always done it, DH has done it about 5 times too.

When i got my BFP he said "i guess im going to have to start doing this now".... i thought a change was ahead.

well, its been done maybe 10 times in 5 months, other times ive been about to go to bed and noticed he hasnt done it, so ive had to go and do it. Now, i just do it myself again and make sure i thoughly wash my hands.


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you got your scan nice and soon gilz.x
Sorry you're havin such a shit time of it peanut.These things always have a way of working out.easier said than done,but try not to stress about it now.x

I ventured out as far as the shop,roads are much better today than they were yesterday.Though the shop is only a 30sec drive into the village!I was afraid to walk it in case i fell.And the only reason I went out at all is coz I wanted chocolate!!!
So we watched finding nemo and ate chocolate,my fave!


----------



## DaretoDream

madcatwoman said:


> Oh YES!, the cat litter tray, im with you on that one. I have always done it, DH has done it about 5 times too.
> 
> When i got my BFP he said "i guess im going to have to start doing this now".... i thought a change was ahead.
> 
> well, its been done maybe 10 times in 5 months, other times ive been about to go to bed and noticed he hasnt done it, so ive had to go and do it. Now, i just do it myself again and make sure i thoughly wash my hands.

thats what i figure is going to be happening with me too. I'm just afraid because it's one simple task. It's the ONLY extra thing he has to do. And it's not too bad if you do it daily. And he is throwing such a hissy to do it. I want to ask him if he's aware of the change this baby is going to bring. No more sitting at your computer for hours. And if he's fussing so much about one simple task- who KNOWS what will come next.


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Oh YES!, the cat litter tray, im with you on that one. I have always done it, DH has done it about 5 times too.
> 
> When i got my BFP he said "i guess im going to have to start doing this now".... i thought a change was ahead.
> 
> well, its been done maybe 10 times in 5 months, other times ive been about to go to bed and noticed he hasnt done it, so ive had to go and do it. Now, i just do it myself again and make sure i thoughly wash my hands.
> 
> thats what i figure is going to be happening with me too. I'm just afraid because it's one simple task. It's the ONLY extra thing he has to do. And it's not too bad if you do it daily. And he is throwing such a hissy to do it. I want to ask him if he's aware of the change this baby is going to bring. No more sitting at your computer for hours. And if he's fussing so much about one simple task- who KNOWS what will come next.Click to expand...

its a bit worrying isnt it, mine sits infront of his PS3 from 6pm till 9pm, the PS3 broke the other day, he went and got a new one, and i told him there wasnt much point because he seriously wont have the time for it next year, but he told me "oh yes i will, i will making time!".
all the other new duties are a bit concerning!!


----------



## DaretoDream

madcatwoman said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Oh YES!, the cat litter tray, im with you on that one. I have always done it, DH has done it about 5 times too.
> 
> When i got my BFP he said "i guess im going to have to start doing this now".... i thought a change was ahead.
> 
> well, its been done maybe 10 times in 5 months, other times ive been about to go to bed and noticed he hasnt done it, so ive had to go and do it. Now, i just do it myself again and make sure i thoughly wash my hands.
> 
> thats what i figure is going to be happening with me too. I'm just afraid because it's one simple task. It's the ONLY extra thing he has to do. And it's not too bad if you do it daily. And he is throwing such a hissy to do it. I want to ask him if he's aware of the change this baby is going to bring. No more sitting at your computer for hours. And if he's fussing so much about one simple task- who KNOWS what will come next.Click to expand...
> 
> its a bit worrying isnt it, mine sits infront of his PS3 from 6pm till 9pm, the PS3 broke the other day, he went and got a new one, and i told him there wasnt much point because he seriously wont have the time for it next year, but he told me "oh yes i will, i will making time!".
> all the other new duties are a bit concerning!!Click to expand...

i know, i just don't get it. Maybe they'll grow up with the baby pops out? i just can't even imagine. it's not going to be easy otherwise.


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Oh YES!, the cat litter tray, im with you on that one. I have always done it, DH has done it about 5 times too.
> 
> When i got my BFP he said "i guess im going to have to start doing this now".... i thought a change was ahead.
> 
> well, its been done maybe 10 times in 5 months, other times ive been about to go to bed and noticed he hasnt done it, so ive had to go and do it. Now, i just do it myself again and make sure i thoughly wash my hands.
> 
> thats what i figure is going to be happening with me too. I'm just afraid because it's one simple task. It's the ONLY extra thing he has to do. And it's not too bad if you do it daily. And he is throwing such a hissy to do it. I want to ask him if he's aware of the change this baby is going to bring. No more sitting at your computer for hours. And if he's fussing so much about one simple task- who KNOWS what will come next.Click to expand...
> 
> its a bit worrying isnt it, mine sits infront of his PS3 from 6pm till 9pm, the PS3 broke the other day, he went and got a new one, and i told him there wasnt much point because he seriously wont have the time for it next year, but he told me "oh yes i will, i will making time!".
> all the other new duties are a bit concerning!!Click to expand...
> 
> i know, i just don't get it. Maybe they'll grow up with the baby pops out? i just can't even imagine. it's not going to be easy otherwise.Click to expand...

well, his mates havent grown up at all since they had their kids, so im really not holding out too much hope!


----------



## vbaby3

Girls yous will have to put your foot down!!!Men will get away with doing as little as possible!!!!
Dh is an x box addict!!
The rule here is that he's not allowed to go play it until the boys are gone to bed,then he can do what he wants!!
Her was raging at 1st,especially coz babies don't go to bed early to start with,but he used to bring the baby up in its wee chair to play x box and give me a break or just wait.Its grand now coz the boys are both in bed by 7.30,so he can go play if he wants to.
Suits me coz he hates all the shite I watch on tv!


----------



## gilz82

I think that men are just wired totally different.

I have to be honest, i really can't complain about my OH he's such a little tidy bridie that he's always doing stuff when he's at home, and he hates computer games so the Playstation in the house is actually mine :rofl:

My OH's thing is golf, he goes every May golfing for a week in spain and plays here reasonably regularly. 2011 will be the first year since we've been together that he's not going to spain cos of the jellybean.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well as you know DH does everything. He did it all through my last pregnancy and is doing most of now too. When I was on leave I did begin to feel I was doing too much, even considering I wasn't working, mostly because I have to deal with all the important stuff and decision making and sometimes it gets too much. But he's taken some of that stuff on more (a bit, he's not terribly good at it and tends to make the wrong decision as often as the right one!) so things have balanced out a bit. We'll have to readjust again when there's another baby.

The main problem with this whole situation right now is that I can't see a way out and I hate feeling so vulnerable. It's me that always figures out how we will afford to buy a house or car or how we will afford to send the boy to nursery etc. But there are no answers. I hate it. I don't know how to fix things. The only possible answers all involve me sacrificing everything for myself too. :( Byron already loves his Dad loads more because he sees him so much more. How would I cope if he was a SAHD? I never signed up to be the only earner and my salary isn't enough to live off even without paying for any childcare.

Ozzie I know I wouldn't get signed off sick. I have this ridiculous rational nature that makes it look like I'm fine. Even my family can't usually tell when I'm drowning. If I couldn't work from home I'm sure I'd have been signed of by now for one reason or another but at home I can hide it. Nobody sees.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Peanut hon :hugs: what a terrible time for you guys :( Money is my biggest worry as well :dohh: esp with DHs job situation....I worry so much about how we will manage I hate not having `the solution` either! Am here if you need me!

Ladies I am so cold the temp when I went to do the school run dropped so much all the much walked on snow has started to freeze over :( I have the heat on up full and my dressing gown etc on and am still shivering :wacko: Its gunna be a cold one tonight :( 

vbaby hon I am so glad you got out even if it was only for chocolate :lol:

Ladies heres my bump support picture and my 18+4wk bump pic too......

The bump support is great I feel like I have had a tummy tuck or summat but then I look down and see my baby bump :rofl: beginning to think I have two in here....am HUGE!
 



Attached Files:







30112010468[1].jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









30112010477[1].jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## madcatwoman

is that the bump support? the cream band type thing?. 
thing is, im sure we look bigger on camera than we do if we look down at ourselves!!. Brilliant bump though!.

Peanut, that does sound stressful, i must admit its a role reversal in our house, DH has your role, but nothing ever bothers him (but then he came from a well off family, i didnt and i do worry over money when he doesnt).
We will be ok for as long as DHs job is ok, but he earns twice the average for the area, things could be iffy by the end of next year and if he looses this job he will only be able to get something on less than half what hes on now,i too will have to return to work, even then it will be tight.


----------



## molly85

MAdly that is sooooo unfair! mine is just all fat, wahhh wounder if i'll get a sexy number like that lol. Bloodymodwife said she prob wouldn't hear heart beat and that i wouldn't feel anything to atleast 20 weeks grr


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I agree I think in pictures we do seem to look bigger however I have noticed myself in the last few weeks that I have gotten bigger and its now more obvious to people too...even my sister commented how much bigger I was in comparision to her SIL is due two weeks before me and is on her 3rd kid :dohh: I am feeling the weight now loads too!


----------



## gilz82

Awesome bump Madly and your support looks pretty comfy too :thumbup:

I think all pictures taken of us from that direction make us look bigger than we are in reality, also don't know about you guys, but before being pregnant it's a side i would never have taken a picture from anyway.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Gilz I dont particularly like having my picture taken at all :nope: the only pictures I really like are our wedding ones :dohh: and I certainly wouldnt impress my stretch marks on anyone :nope: Right now I have a tum and fat thighs :dohh: I am trying to combat the fat thighs thing by walking plenty :thumbup: However I have noticed in last few weeks my `love handles` have started to disappear....I reckon I have lost weight off my hips which is why even my maternity trousers on the tighest elastic now fall down :wacko: am not skinny but I cant believe my maternity trousers are getting looser the bigger my bump gets...its madness!


----------



## molly85

I notice one of my set of handles had disappeared but couldn't figure out where to


----------



## molly85

no good to us but if any one is intrested reed are advertising the cencus collector jobs for next year. I think Abby will just miss it but a few of you ladies will have babies in time. 
I'm looking at going part time now maybe or seeing what i might do when Abby is here as I'm not sure my brain can dedicate to 2 things at once.


----------



## mamadonna

wow thats an impressive bump there madly


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you mamadonna


----------



## DaretoDream

wow madly! what a baby bump!!! maybe you ARE having 2?! :) Love it! I"m still a poppyseed. Is it weird that i feel strange about my poppyseed bagels when i eat them? thinking about how my baby is that tiny? i feel guilty eating it!


----------



## molly85

blumbs the hardest stafe being so yummy and maybe orange if you think about it


----------



## madcatwoman

I was thinking after reading peanuts last post. she mentioned nursery care fees etc.
If things go tits up for my DH&I next year and i have to start working again, the last t hing i want is for MIL to be doing all the childcare week by week, months/years.... simply because i dont think she will see her role as grandma, think in her eyes the boundaries are going to be blurred and i dont want my child growing up with her, rather than us. If i had to, id prefer to send he/she to nursery, but am i right in thinking nurseries are very expensive?, how do people make it pay to work and then pay hourly nursery fees?.


----------



## molly85

£250 -£300 a week in nursery fees for 5 days full time is what i have got in surrey. CHild minders are much cheaper at £3-4 an hour. Babies and children need socialising and if your fears are correct your MIL doesn't sound like she would socilise them. I have just looked at some evening customer service work 3/4 times aweek. then my dad or MIL can sit every other week and it wouldn't be to bad as they would still have their day schedules and can use our house as their puwn do dinner, have a bath etc


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> £250 -£300 a week in nursery fees for 5 days full time is what i have got in surrey. CHild minders are much cheaper at £3-4 an hour. Babies and children need socialising and if your fears are correct your MIL doesn't sound like she would socilise them. I have just looked at some evening customer service work 3/4 times aweek. then my dad or MIL can sit every other week and it wouldn't be to bad as they would still have their day schedules and can use our house as their puwn do dinner, have a bath etc

hell, i wouldnt be able to afford nursery fees on the sort of wage id be earning:growlmad:, yet theres no way i want MIL bringing up our child because thats exactly what she would do, its an unhealthy obcession im trying to curb with her now let alone then!. Would maybe have to look into childminders i guess. I hope to god everything will be ok with DH's job.


----------



## molly85

get the woman a puppy lol might get over her obsession or the dog will be vicious so you won't want bubs to be there often with a valid reason


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> get the woman a puppy lol might get over her obsession or the dog will be vicious so you won't want bubs to be there often with a valid reason

shes got two dogs, tame as anything, i dont want to be the one to have to tell her however tame they are, dont leave baby alone with dogs in the same room, she would tell me not to be so silly!. I dont know what it is, but theres definately some blurred boundaries going on already. I really dont like being around her at the mo,she keeps calling me to meet up too, i never return the call (lol), you would think someone would get the message on that front!. Anyway shes visiting on friday, not really looking forward to it, but i am ready if she comes out with something silly again.


----------



## PeanutBean

We pay £38 a day, currently three days a week, so about £6k per year. I expect to have them in 4 days when I return but Byron will get 15 hours a week free term time. I think it'll work out about £12,500 pa. DH earns not much more than that net so if we don't qualify for child tax credit as currently looks likely he will need to give up or work part time, whatever works best for making it all balance. He has to work 16 hours a week for us to get ctc for childcare but the current figures say £23k household income will be the cut off for ctc. It's not clear how the childcare will fit in that. Clearly thousands of families will be forced to be single income if there is no childcare element for household incomes over £23k. And people wonder why I hate the Tories!

So, if you both work 16 hours a week you will be eligible for childcare help. Possibly...


----------



## gilz82

Wow Molly that's expensive! The most expensive nursery we looked at and it's probably the one we'll use as it's near my work is £32 per day, so for 5 days it's £160. Although i'm hoping that we'll only need to use the nursery 2 days a week and i'll get to work from home the other 3.

The joys of having no family to help look after the jellybean.


----------



## molly85

We don't have any real help available but matt is changing his hours to have 5 days in a row every fortnight off. I have no idea what we will do as matt can earn 23k on his own we have areal good life style really but i work shifts so a pain for a nursery hence them being more exspensive but the do cover 10 -12 hours a day if needed


----------



## madcatwoman

Mmm, if the worst comes to the worst i think id look into evening or weekend work first if me doing part time is an option, at least then i can still bring up our child durring the week.
Dh gets paid really well at the moment, hes worked for the family company since school and has aquired a wages of £30k now, but if the company dont get a new contract next november the whole lot could go down, then if DH is able to find a new job that pays £15k it will be a miracle. So things are good now, but they may or may not always be this way. :-(


----------



## molly85

Hate not knowing. Hate not wanting to be at work at the moment it really affests how i do my job grrr


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:( Ladies its terrible :sad1:

Our plan currently is I will return 3-4 days a week (I now work 4)...ideally 4 days but we may only have childcare cover for 3 days and unless we can get good childcare for the other remaining day which doesnt more or less equal my daily pay it will be 3 days. Two days of my working week will include Saturday and Sunday and DH is planning on doing his working hours over a 4 days week to take a weekday off and that will be the weekday I work iykwim So DH will have babe 3 days and I will have babe possibly 3-4 days :thumbup: I dont want to put babe in childcare in order to go to work if once we have paid for childcare my pay doesnt come out much more after deductions and everything I just dont deem it worth it however me losing one days pays a week is in technical terms a week wage to what I work now so we will have to balance the books so to speak....It will be mega hard but we will manage somehow :thumbup:

madcat as for MIL and childcare....please dont be offended anyone cause I know its not the case for everyone but madcat knows where am coming from......DONT EVEN GO THERE! DO NOT LET HER GET HER HANDS ON YOUR BABY YOU WILL REGRET IT :( As you know your MIL and mine could be perfect buddies :thumbup: She had Oliver from 4.5mths old when I returned to work until well he started school in September and I have lived a bloody nightmare :cry: They have very similar traits and whilst the odd babysitting session may be in order going to work and leaving your baby with her is something else entirely.....I am making the brave descision this time to NOT allow MIL work minding duties :nope: I think I may have a fight on my hands come the time but I would rather that for the one day that we currently dont have childcare I stay at home and go without so to speak in order for us to manage a wage drop from me :thumbup: Failing our plan I will also be looking for an evening/weekend job! I couldnt live with myself leaving babe with MIL again!


----------



## molly85

mother in law and parents are not my ideal baby sitters


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :( Ladies its terrible :sad1:
> 
> Our plan currently is I will return 3-4 days a week (I now work 4)...ideally 4 days but we may only have childcare cover for 3 days and unless we can get good childcare for the other remaining day which doesnt more or less equal my daily pay it will be 3 days. Two days of my working week will include Saturday and Sunday and DH is planning on doing his working hours over a 4 days week to take a weekday off and that will be the weekday I work iykwim So DH will have babe 3 days and I will have babe possibly 3-4 days :thumbup: I dont want to put babe in childcare in order to go to work if once we have paid for childcare my pay doesnt come out much more after deductions and everything I just dont deem it worth it however me losing one days pays a week is in technical terms a week wage to what I work now so we will have to balance the books so to speak....It will be mega hard but we will manage somehow :thumbup:
> 
> madcat as for MIL and childcare....please dont be offended anyone cause I know its not the case for everyone but madcat knows where am coming from......DONT EVEN GO THERE! DO NOT LET HER GET HER HANDS ON YOUR BABY YOU WILL REGRET IT :( As you know your MIL and mine could be perfect buddies :thumbup: She had Oliver from 4.5mths old when I returned to work until well he started school in September and I have lived a bloody nightmare :cry: They have very similar traits and whilst the odd babysitting session may be in order going to work and leaving your baby with her is something else entirely.....I am making the brave descision this time to NOT allow MIL work minding duties :nope: I think I may have a fight on my hands come the time but I would rather that for the one day that we currently dont have childcare I stay at home and go without so to speak in order for us to manage a wage drop from me :thumbup: Failing our plan I will also be looking for an evening/weekend job! I couldnt live with myself leaving babe with MIL again!

thats it!!, i really CANT let her do our child care, i know what will happen, we/i will have to look at every possible alternative if i have to work again. DH wont agree, he'll say im being silly(doesnt see any bad in his mum) but i can see how obcessional she'll be so no madly she wont be doing that even if it means me propping my eyelids up and working evenings somewhere!


----------



## PeanutBean

If we lived close I would also be really unhappy to have my mil doing childcare. DH just told me she is apparently always saying we should go live with them :shock: We stayed for two nights early this year and vowed never to stay again as it was so awful! My mum has Byron one day a week but she has bad wrists and can't manage the carrying for younger kids and will finish having Byron in April I expect.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I wanted to say that you shouldn't forget your relationship with OH when planning childcare. DH works every other Sat and three lates a fortnight and it's awful. We hardly see each other. Any arrangement where there is crossover of working hours to save on childcare does take its toll on the relationship so best to try and find a balance.


----------



## molly85

thats why i fancy evenings. matt works nights. im used to being quiet to let him sleep in the day


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All,
little sprinkle more of snow last night.
Im off to B&Q today to get our xmas tree, nice big one, still not alowed to put it up till the weekend though:-(
being lying in bed feeling alsorts of pokes and ripples this morning!. 4 days to go till my scan(not counting today)...cant wait.
&Peanut, its nearly a happy 20 weeks to us!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lots of snow here! Still impatient for my scan! 

Honestly, I have to say, please don't take offense, but I would KILL for my parents and grandparents to live closer or for us to move back near them. It's so hard to be living so far from my family in California. Be lucky your family is close and cherish moments with them, even if they are annoying. They are your family and the only one you'll have. xx


----------



## molly85

ozzie do you have a british mil? ohhhh they come in 2 varieties laid back and easy going usually to busy to able to the grandkids and wisly say no then there are the over protective evil ones that think they know it all and only have timw for their offspring gag. Matts mum is the former sadly most MIL's are the later


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No, ummmm, very sadly, my MIL passed away in March. :cry: She was Scottish and the most lovely and caring lady in the world :cry: This is the first Christmas without her and it kills me that she'll miss the birth of her youngest son's child :-(


----------



## molly85

aww you were lucky. matt and i both have reasobaly young grand parents but only have 1 set left between us so know your pain. look at it positivly shes just dodging the nappies and babysitting but gets to watch the goodstuff. oh and has missed xmas day washing up lucky woman


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's partially why we are leaving for the holidays. My DH couldn't be here for Christmas without his mum. It's better for us to go away and hopefully he can have a good time with my family. There's a lot to celebrate. My cousin got engaged and I'm having a baby. Should be a great Christmas!


----------



## molly85

yup, my family don't mourn in the traditional sence. we have a laugh and giggle over what people would have said and done to things. It's deffinatly rough but if your OH and take on that perspective its easier to handle


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, we try to laugh a lot and remember the silly things she did. What's wonderful is our baby is being born in June and the flower for June is the rose. Her name was Roseanne and she loved roses :) So I know she's our baby's guardian angel.


----------



## molly85

awww. I'm a bloody advacardo today how weird. how weird. \Midwife has said she will go for heart beat later so I am going in. waiting for midday to get my test results from yesterday. you can really see where they attacked my arm in different places yesterday it's not pretty.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I'm dreading getting my bloods done. They couldn't find my veins when I was in California because supposidely they move around :shrug: Takes them several tries ouchies.


----------



## molly85

3 needles, 2 bruises from yesterday a red mark and a bruise from last week. Jeez work aren't happy with me. so many appointments i can't get them all in my own time even then you never know how long they will take. I havesaid I will be there at 13.30 as scheduled just have to get to the car, our road is safe so glad on that not looking forward to it though.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Well financially we're in a pretty crap position too.
I was made redundant when on maternity leave with shay.Was happy about that coz really didn't wanna go back and leave him in creche,so we had my redundancy money to supplement dh's wage(he only earns a little over minimum wage)
By the time oran came along,I really could of done with getting back to work,money was tight but childcare for 2 kids would have cost more than my wage so would have made no sense.I do love being a stay at home mam though.
In the last yr,dh had had to take a paycut,they've cut all overtime,and in the last budget the government added income levys and extra tax to everyones wages.
We've another budget coming up nxt wk,don't know if you've seen the dire state of ireland on the news,but basically this budget is gonna be horrendous,which is so scary considering we're only making ends meet.
Half dh's monthly wage goes on the mortgage alone!
Things look bleak,and budgeting is my middle name!I started santa shopping last august!a couple things every wk.
The way I look at it is as long as we can pay our mortgage/rent, feed our kids and heat our houses thats the main thing,I've come to the point now where i'm soooo sick of worrying about money,worrying isn't gonna change anything,i'm just grateful for what we have!

wow madly your bump is lovely and roundy now!!!!
Must post a 20wk pic in a few days,compare with my 16wk 1,though don't know if there's much of a difference.I can still pass for unpregnant depending on what i'm wearing!!


----------



## madcatwoman

its bloody scary isnt it Vbaby?, im trying not to think of the what if's (in our situation) although it does slip into my head. Ive always worried about money i guess because in my family there wasnt much, DH never worries(i guess because in his family theres always been more than enough). I know they say money doesnt bring happiness but it really does help with the worry!.

Mmm i'll have to do a 20 week bump pic too, not sure how much if any bigger i have gotten. Ive got my new mat jeans on today, these ones feel like they keep slipping down a bit though, they are new though, labels still on(from ebay), i think the band(overbump) doesnt feel so tight.

Ive braved the snow, got our christmas tree, its still in the car, so heavy i cant lift it, and some presents, managed to stay up-right too, i was walking in a very 'special' way lol!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol. grr no blood results yet sooo annoyed work would love it if i did have diabetes. gah. right must dress. 7ft tree out on tuesday yay!


----------



## DaretoDream

madly- i read you were going to bbq your xmas tree. hahaha.


As for mils & moms and all of that.

My family doesn't like kids at all. Or my mom doesn't and the news- when i give it to her- will NOT go well. More like her yelling at me and telling me i should abort because i would be a terrible mother.

Something like my wedding day when she told me i could 'still get out of this' because we weren't going to last 6 months. OK mom! glad you're always right! notice the ticker. lol.

but my mil LOVES babies, and would love to help with babysitting and all of that, but i want to be a stay at home mom... if i can. She already takes care of our niece almost all the time and she really needs to have a life too- she is Grandma, not mom. And she would treat it like it was hers. 

I have no happy medium.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly!, i have to do one better im afriad, our tree is is 7ft6! lol!!!

Dare, your worries about telling your mum the news sounds like how i was with my dad, my dad is not into kids, (i think he only had them because back in the day getting married and having kids is what everyone did).
I put off telling him, i really didnt want to, i felt sick the day we pulled up outside his house to tell him. But he was ok, took it well, not OTT with happiness and hugs or anything, but it was fine.


----------



## vbaby3

yay for your xmas tree madcat!!!
I am so lucky with my family.Very close with mine,talk to my mam on the phone every day,the in laws are great,I think of dh's sisters as my own,and his mam is lovely.His dad is a complete dick and a waste of space but he's living in spain so I don't have to see him!
The only bad thing is mine are a hr and a half away in dublin and dh's are an hr and a half away in belfast,so we're kinda in the middle.Would love if they were a bit closer,not too close though!
Would be great to just be able to ring them on the spur of the moment to sit with the kids while I go get my hair done or something.We have to organise sooo far in advance for someone to come up to babysit that its only ever for special occasions.
As for stuff like doc appointments,hairdressers etc,I have to take my 2 terrors with me everywhere I go!


----------



## madcatwoman

never happy are we?, and i would prefer it if my MIL lived far away so that visiting was just 'a special occassion'.


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,money doesn't buy happiness but it would certaintly reduce stress levels!!

I got my new look jeans in the post yest,they're lovely and comfy,though quite baggy!They're supposed to be skinny jeans,I wanted to wear them inside my uggs but they're not tight enough for that.More like a straight leg jean,still nice though.
Madcat when you're bump gets bigger you should try on some under bump 1's again,you might find them comfier and sit better when you've a nice big firm bump!


----------



## vbaby3

I know,but I'm sure if my mil was like yours I'd be very glad if she was far away!!
And even though my mam and mil are great I still wouldn't like them living on the doorstep,dropping up everyday etc!I like my space!
A little closer than they are would be nice,but def not too close!!


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh maybe your right, when bump is sitting a bit better i will try on a pair of underbump jeans and see, but when i tried them on before i didnt like the feeling of where the band was.

My other mat jeans are like yours, really baggy lol, comfy, but baggy (and a bit long too even although they are regulars). Gosh this clothing lark is a whole new world!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie, sorry for your loss.

We have a mixed bag. My parents are great but have moved to Wales so not very close any more. I get TWO sets of in laws on DH's side (lucky me) and I'm not much impressed with either. His Dad is laid back so they are the better set, his Mum doesn't like me, never has, and is generally pretty screwed up anyway. She would be an obsessive grandparent so the distance is very good for us! As it is not even her only grandchild is sufficient to visit us. This weekend (snow willing) will be the second time she's visited since we moved nearly 4 years ago.

Vbaby totally familiar with what's happening in Ireland, it's awful. I know it won't be a consolation but our policies are following exactly the same route so we'll be right there with you shortly only Ireland won't have £9bn to offer us! I read there are plans for a vote of no confidence for your PM, do let me know how one goes about that, we need rid of ours too!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm trying those sea-bands now for morning sickness and they seem to be working....got the medicine for the heartburn! It's in a 500mL bottle, totally full! How on earth am I going to get that on the plane?? :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Afternoon :flower:

I got sent home from work cos the snow is getting worse. Mind you i'm still working just from home.

Excellent trees Madcat and Molly, i'm putting ours up on saturday i'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

yes peanut he is a baffoon!its a disgrace.
Ladies with kids already have you heard about portablenorthpole.tv?
yous might've done it last yr,its basically a personalized message from santa to your child.You can include a pic and all,its really lovely,shay was over the moon!
Give it a go if you haven't already.x

At last all your xmas trees are going up!ours is old news at this stage!


----------



## PeanutBean

Our tree is up but not unfolded or decorated. Basically we have to clear and move some furniture into the loft to make room for it!


----------



## molly85

lol. at the mad woman withhere trees.

Well I'm home again one very near miss of accident later 

Seen midwife, heard ABBY through placenta they were hiding but thought just after I felt a kick where the probe had been. Not the popcorn thing like a kick pushing the flesh back out. rereferred me to see physio and I am to chase that up. Next appointment is FEBRUARY!!!!!! GTT wasclear apparently I might not need another 1.

Then I saw the nurse prescriber shedidmy thyroid meds, I toldher how I'd been feeling so down etc and she said to take atleast a week off work and to book into see GP so have got an appointment for a week saturday if being off works better then we might be stuck with that. we don't really want me back on medication


----------



## madcatwoman

OH the relief.:blush:

Fybolgel works, i know that much now!.

never been so consitpated in all my days!.

you all really wanted to know that didnt you?. sorry:haha:


----------



## molly85

ohhhhh, i'm a senna girl only one pill tho. A good poo might be better than orgasm


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: madcat

Can you believe our council hasn't gritted any roads? In our garden we've maybe 4", maybe more, and even the main road hasn't been done. :shock: My mum left here and said she nearly died getting to the M60 but all the motorways and every road after was totally clear. Ours and the neighbouring areas are listed on Greater Manchester transport as being the most affected but it doesn't seem to acknowledge that the reason is that the roads are sheet ice! I'm going to complain to them tomorrow.

God why am I still having to work? Why aren't I on eternal holiday?

Glad your tests were ok molly.

Apparently DH has found the tree lights so we are Christmas bound tonight. I've been feeling a bit off again today and my guts have been off for a few days now, the same as they were at the start.


----------



## gilz82

Ah it's wonderful how pregnancy changes your priorities, who'd have thought we'd swap orgasms for poop. 

Its one of the more unpleasant side effects of pregnancy so far right enough. I'm so sick of drinking orange juice in an attempt to help things along. 

Great news about your gtt molly and I know you don't want to be off work but if that's what's best for your bean and you then that's what to do :hugs:

I just found out my very confrontational sister is coming home in a fortnight. She doesn't speak to my dad hasn't for years and she's apparently coming down so they can sort things. Except that's not actually what she means, she really just wants my dad to say everything has been his fault, which it hasn't, and then she'll be happy. 

So sad for my dad cos it breaks his heart not to have a relationship with her but she's going to waste Christmas for us cos it'll end up like world war 3.


----------



## molly85

sounds like a standard family x-mas gilz. get dinner and get out best policy christmas pussing is manky for a reason


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe things will be better this time? (Being optimistic.)

We decided never to spend Christmas with my mil again. The last one as always I had to drive us across Northumberland to get there. We had to walk the dog and I seem to recall it was awful weather so we were a bit late but had phoned ahead and already warned them ages before that we couldn't get away that quickly in the morning. We arrived to find they had eaten dinner without us, and wouldn't speak to us. Mil had said loads of vicious things to my little sil about us so she was really upset too. Never again! We now refuse to see anon on Christmas day and carefully choose who to see over the holidays. We used to spend Christmas with mil, boxing Day with fil, 27th with my parents (staying over usually as they were 150m" miles away then). DH didn't drive so I never got to relax or have a drink. Ugh it was awful. Now we're selfish it's much more fun!


----------



## molly85

selfish to save a beautiful time of year never. next christmas will be mine again. I don't mind cooking I just don't wash up. Matt's good for that lol


----------



## madcatwoman

ah yes, i can see selfishness working out well for forth coming xmas's. We have NEVER been able to spend xmas day at home, and being able to do that means alot to me. well this year our new house gave us the perfect excuse and we're having it our way, and next year our baby will give us the perfect excuse for the rest of xmas's to come as we have both agreed we want to spend it at home and have our child be able to spend it in his/her home too!.
Plenty who wont be happy about that, but then they should have thought about that for the past 7 years or so!


----------



## PeanutBean

Moving house helped us and once Byron arrived we regularly use him as an excuse not to have to do things. I spent 5 years going all out for DH's family and got nothing in return and they have each only visited us 2-3 times since we moved. When we lived near them they each came to our house once for our engagement party. My mum was telling the story about how she'd sewn my curtains and MIL was very embarrassed as in 4 years she'd never been in the house at all.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just been catching up and boy have I had a day :loopy:

Well at 5.55am this morning my boss whos from Sheffield and who was covering my off sick colleague called me to say there was no way he was going to make it in as he had had to abandon his car at the bottom of his street :wacko: So because here in Leeds it started off ok I decided I would go into work and see what happened from there. The roads were clear so DH had no prob getting me there however it meant running the place on my own as no other staff could get to me until about 9am. It was typically very busy but everyone was fed am glad to say although I was a little rushed off my feet juggling serving, answering the phone and cooking :dohh: I am well proud of myself cause I managed to do it all even though typically a few people decided to complain about waiting to be served etc I simply told them it was this or nothing as I was on my own and only here cause I didnt want to let the staff down bareing in mind I am not allowed in the kitchen on my own anyone (due to my pregnancy of course!) and I was ready to swat anyone who dared argue with me with my spatula :rofl: At about 9.15am one of my wonderful colleagues came to help out and once service finished at 9.30am I had a break whilst she washed up....I came back to find she had done nearly everything, I was so grateful for her help. We decided to do a lunch service but limited so we began making preps when our second in command called us up to say we had to clean up and close.....the weather was getting worse and worse and we were all going home :thumbup: So a quick clean up mission later with everyone secured with a lift home me and our second in command :) set off she was giving me a lift home she lives 5mins away from me :thumbup: DH did leave work to try and get me but ended up nearer to home trying to get around traffic than he did to my work so he ended up heading for Oliver whos school was also on close down :dohh: and then he headed home.....we managed to get quite far before hitting any really bad traffic it seemed though that heading towards work and ultimately all the major roads in Leeds it was complete gridlock :( It took us about 50mins in her 4x4 to reach the major road from mine to hers so I had her drop me out when the traffic came to a stand still so she didnt have to turn off the major road and then struggle to get back on however it was nearly another hour before she made it home :( I walked the 5min walk home and OMG I looked like the abominal snowman when I got in the house I was totally snow covered and to walk in it was a nightmare....I am 5`9 so very tall and the snow came right up between my foot and knee :saywhat: NOT GOOD AT ALL :nope: The snow is still coming down and down and down and has been all evening now :( My boss texted me and thanked me for even going in this morning but considering the weather now and the fact it seems there no stopping it I dont think anyone will make it in tomorrow :nope: Its my day off am back in Friday but tomorrow Oliver is not going to school even if it is open cause it would be sheer dangerous to even attempt a school run :loopy:

Well ladies we all want snow but well am now bloody sick of it already!


----------



## gilz82

Oh madly I'm with you I'm so over snow this year already. Would be really happy if it would just rain and wash it all away please.


----------



## molly85

im happy now i'm home and thonk abby has started to move lol


----------



## gilz82

Yay for movement Molly :happydance: I've still only felt two teeny movements I so want to feel things more regularly!!


----------



## molly85

i think it's just because my minds settled it knows, and MW tried to attack me sumit rotten.


Oh there was our gritter again


----------



## gilz82

Oh we haven't seen any gritters the car park at our house is like an ice rink. Stupid combination of mono block and snow.


----------



## molly85

lol bus route out there


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz I am glad am not the only one fed up of the damn snow which just keeps on falling and falling and falling....we will be snowed in soon :(

The Leeds German Christmas Market was closed tonight at 7pm (my parents work down there!) so thats a sure indication the weather is bad cause that Market brings a whole lotta trade to Leeds during the festive season! My parents have been working but quite a lot of offices have been on shut down too! DH was contemplating what to do about work tom...he works what is norm about a 10min drive away but its the getting home that worries me. Oliver wont be going to school tomorrow even if it is open it would be just sheer dangeous to attempt to do a school run. I was not far of knee deep at 2pm and its still coming down so I reckon def over knee deep now :wacko:

My bump buddy Lianne fell over today too on school run :sad1: She fell forwards and is 26wks am so glad her little man is ok!


----------



## molly85

OH jeez Madly that is sooo worrying hope she stays ok.

I was going to Runcorn on Saturday for 2 nights think we're off?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Molly hon....it worries me all us preggo Ladies going out in the current weather :sad1: Leanne has hardly any snow in cambridgeshire but a total ice-rink :wacko: She walks her two little ones to school about 5mins away...I hope she stays home tom if its still bad!


----------



## molly85

awww, hope she does. Trying to figure out a deffinate on going north don't like changing plans made months ago


----------



## DaretoDream

It's funny madly- my BOSS is super excited and actually told some random friend of his that was at work today? lol.

And he got all embarrassed and said 'ohhh it's not really my business it's hers but She's pregnant and that's so great!' 

Nice to have such support at work. it's my bubble, because no one outside of work knows. Except ONE friend that i never ever see. 

But, i was at my mother's today and thinking about telling her early and then realizing, i don't think i'll EVER be comfortable telling her. Ever. I was talking about someone else being pregnant and having a bunch of kids and she made a slit her throat sign meaning i'd kill myself if i had that many kids- or just kids in general. And, well. I thought- lordy i don't think i can EVER tell you.


----------



## molly85

How the heck did she have you dare? 
I know i never wanted kids but my parents never pushed it one way or other just believed their teenage daughter so were very suprised, though i had been preping them as they don't like children outside of marriage. 
Reminds me girls, Iread an artical on not being married make sure daddy is on birth certificate and beware if you split up you won't get maintenance


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies :flower:

been on-call today another 12 hour shift so tired just popping by to say hi. Have caught up so all up to date..

sorry about the icky family situation. Mine are lovely and cant complain. My dad really doesnt give a rats ass but he lives in California so it doesnt really matter.

sorry the snows bothering you all. I am loving it never had such a quite shift guess no-one fancies a trip to A&E or the hospital unless its dire. Great for me :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol lolli the 4x4's just ain't going out to them


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly i hope your bump buddy Lianne and her baby are ok. This is why i hate snow this year. I walked the dog at about 1 mile an hour last night, i must have looked like a complete ninny! Also hate that i makes the road so unsafe.

Yesterday a car crashed into the daughter of one of the guys my OH works with while she was getting out of the car to go into nursery. Car came round the corner too fast and skidded into her. Thankfully i think she is ok, just bumps, scrapes, bruises and a big fright but it's horrible to think about the risks snow & ice poses to us all.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz that's awful! It'd be a lot safer if the councils looked after the roads and if people were not such idiot drivers in the snow. :growlmad:

I'm knackered and just want to sleep never mind start work. Byron was off colour last night, red hot and unhappy and complaining of soreness though we couldn't quite determine where. Think it was tummy pain. He came in with us and slept hard against me so I had two inches of bed and no pillow to sleep on all night. He's gone to nursery now so I'm hoping he will be ok and won't need collecting early. I feel like I've done hardly any work at all this week.

So we 21sters are half way today. That's kind of nuts. I seem to be a melon now!


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy 20 weeks to us!!!:happydance:, Half way there!- well blow me down, when i was 12 weeks 20 weeks seemed a life time away!.

I had the doppler out this morning, but ended up switching it off and just left it on my tummy watching it jiggle around....very weird, like some alien life force!


----------



## gilz82

Happy 20 weeks Peanut and Madcat, you must be happy to be half way there now.

I still feel like the weeks are dragging past, it's odd i thought that once i got to 12 weeks things would feel a little more relaxed and then time would pass faster but it just isn't. I've also had horrible dreams the past two night about the jellybean either dying or being born really early and then dying. Its seriously freaking me out.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh theyre horrible dreams, but normal so i hear, i havent had any baby dreams at all, although i have had some disturbing ones!.

(IGNORE---)well heres the latest bump pic, 1st one 16 weeks 2nd one 20 weeks,(all before food i might add!).

bugger, messed that one up...the 16 pic was after food&bloated.
 



Attached Files:







16.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1









20.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## madcatwoman

weeks 18 &20 before food. not sure theres that much difference
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3









20.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat that's a nice bump :thumbup:

When i went to bed last night i was sure my bump had magically arrived, i hadn't eaten recently and didn't need a pee, so was convinced that yay the bump was here! Woke up this morning and gone again!!

I apparently now have an avacado in there, where the hell is it hiding!!


----------



## madcatwoman

ha ha:haha:, its only in the last 2 or 3 weeks that mine has remained a bump when lying down!!.

:dohh:got my MIL coming round tomorrow:dohh:.....


----------



## gilz82

Is she coming round for the whole day or just for dinner?


----------



## madcatwoman

oh god no, she keeps phoning up wanting to meet&i never return the calls lol!!!. but anyway, she wants to go for a walk and then go out to lunch, but ive figured that if i just tell her to come round for a coffee- that will take less time!. if she starts paying too much attention to the bump, or too much strange baby talk, i will either have a reply ready or will keep changing the subject!


----------



## gilz82

You could always just say that you have evening plans with a girl friend if she gets too over bearing.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh yeh, ive used that excuse before and will again should needs be.
last time i did, she said "oh yeh?, whats her name?.... where do you know her from?..." (as it happened i was actually meeting someone. questions questions...cheeky mare!)


----------



## gilz82

holy moley that's taking it a bit far isn't it.

You think she'd be able to sense that you aren't keen to spend masses of time with her. Instead she seems like the kind of lady who just would never get uncomfortable.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Madcat loving the bump :) I would say very much like mine :thumbup: Mine has lifted somewhat in the last week or so :wacko: and just kinda sits there when am laid in bed :lol: right smack bang in the middle!

Gilz hon thats terrible....I hate the snow because of how dangerous everything becomes :(

madcat hon def cut her visit short am sure she will start to get on your nerves no doubt...I hate the over-bearing thing too.....`space please your invading mine!`

Glad you have had a few quiet shifts Loopy hon from all this snowy weather :)

Sorry to her your little man is ill Peanut hon :( Oliver still has a terrible cough during the night its just terrible :(

Well am on day off so in the house with Oliver (the school is closed today!) DH left for work just after 10am he went in a little late to try and avoid any traffic delays :thumbup: it worked cause he got there not long after safe and sound :) I am going to discuss with my boss re work tom this evening....no-one made it into work today however my deputy boss is going in this aft however services may be suspended so she may just end up coming back home, she wont know until this aft though until a descision from `above` is made :wacko: I will have no prob making it in :thumbup: cause DH will take me and if DH stays home with Oliver he will collect me too but it may mean running the place on my own if staff are short cause no-one can get in from afar :( I dont want to do this really I was knackered after yesterdays morning exercise although I guess if I am on my own I could just offer a very limited menu :thumbup: However Oliver may go to Grandmas/MILs and then DH will also go to work which means I may have to make my own way home by bus/walking (its a long walk approx 2hrs or so in this weather!) We go figure theres no point in taking him to school for them to close it early for us then to have to arrange to collect him early if we are both in work :nope: and Grandma/MIL is often awkward where this is concerned and wont venture out in the snow although the school is like 5mins walk on a striaght road from her house :nope: I understand her concerns re slipping etc but she will leave the house in snow to go to the shop which is just as far so it bugs me why she wont help out and fetch him from school in such situations :growlmad: Anyway rant over....we will see what transpires of this afternoon as we are suppose to get more snow :shrug: and if tomorrow is a repeat performance of yesterday where traffic is concerned it might not be safe for me to go to work simply because I would struggle to get home again :wacko: ABSOLUTE MADNESS!

Happy half way there Peanut and Madcat :)


----------



## madcatwoman

oh yes, if someone didnt return your phonecalls about meeting up time and time again you would think" well bugger them!" wouldnt you, not MIL!. lol

Ah madly, im sure oliver isnt dissapointed that theres no school today!, id be thrilled if i was a kid!!. 
Ooo similar bumps huh,the bit from belly button and bellow sticks out the most when i lie down, but i think uterus is starting to move up a bit beyhond belly button now as im starting to hear the sounds on the doppler a bit further up, im still very suprised that the HB is still so low in my pelvis though.


----------



## gilz82

It took me ages to find the jellybean's heartbeat last night, it was well below what would be my hair line. Definitely the lowest i've found it so far.

It's weird you'd have thought it would be on the move up the way by now.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> It took me ages to find the jellybean's heartbeat last night, it was well below what would be my hair line. Definitely the lowest i've found it so far.
> 
> It's weird you'd have thought it would be on the move up the way by now.

yes at 15 weeks i thought "oh it will be in my belly somewhere by 18, 20 weeks or so, but no!, its moved around alot, from side to side, and only once did i find it 'marginally' higher, but this morning again its right on the hairline, yet the highest kicks are in my belly, i cant understand how its lying based on that info.


----------



## gilz82

Wouldn't it be fab if you could get handheld scanners instead of dopplers.

I think i would be fasinating to see what babies do through every stage of the pregnancy.


----------



## madcatwoman

god yes, it would all make alot more sense, im guessing that the babies back is lying right as low as can go in the depths of my pelvis maybe, with the neck/head curled up slightly and the legs/feet heading towards my stomach, at a guess?


----------



## gilz82

Thats probably a sensible explanation of things Madcat.

The jellybean was kicking and punching away inside last night like a wee nutter last night, i so want to be able to feel it instead of just hearing it.

I'm starting to doubt if the two things i've felt are movements now cos they've been so far apart.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Ladies a hand held scanner would be a great invention :)

I still havent clearly heard Charlies h/b not like on the hired doppler I had :shrug: It somewhat puzzles me but am putting it down to how he is lying :thumbup: I think he is lying with his head on my left side in line with my belly button and his body and feet sort of diagonally so they are positioned right just belowmy hairline in the middle as this is where I get most of the little scuffles :lol: of course he could also be curled round in my left side....I know he has his head on my left side as last night in bed a got the pressure feeling in my left side again and when me and DH felt my belly we could cup his head...am sure it was his head it couldnt have been anything else :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

it must be how he's lying on you as to why you cant pick it up on the doppler.

i get little pokes way down low, and sometimes high in my belly, so i wonder if its hands that poke me low down(??) being as thats where the HB is, and legs that i feel up higher?, really dont know.

thing is when you have your scans, its still hard to work it out, i cant tell where legs/head etc is inside me in relation to what i see on the screen on in a photo!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No neither can I madcat hon...the pics and the screen and trying to compare get me all in a confused state :dohh:

The sky has gone all white again....it was sunny a little while ago :dohh: CUE MORE SNOW :(


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Gorgeous bump madcat,you're getting all lovely and roundy now!I didn't think i'd grown much til I took a photo this morning,mine is roundy and hard too.Will post it up later!

I'm sooo jealous of yous feeling movement.My anterior placenta is seriously starting to stress me out.I have felt nothing at all in a couple of days,its scary.I'm just taking my expanding bump as the sign that all is well in there.To think I felt oran so much and everyday from about wk 14,this is just dping my nut in!
Have gp appointment nxt thurs,so at least will hear with doppler then.Surely it couldn't be too much longer til lo is big enough for me to feel even with the placenta in the way.

there were so many pages to catch up on there that I can't remember what I was gonna say anymore!!happy 20wks madcat and peanut!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

DH fell in the middle of the road carrying Byron to nursery today. :( The council STILL hasn't gritted ANY roads!!! :growlmad: I've got to walk jess now and I'm a little anxious about the roads and footpaths. It'll be alright once I'm there.

Fab bump madcat! What a skinny bean you clearly are! I might take a pic today too.

I've done 4 hours really hard work this morning. Felt totally unmotivated so started reading some new volunteering stuff and found I'd written three pages of my volunteer strategy. :happydance: I've almost completed my appraisal form this morning too. If it all goes to pot now at least I know I've done plenty.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut hope your DH and Byron are ok. 

I'm just waiting for my kidney scan, it's torture I've had to drink 1.5 litres which isn't easy normally but pregnant it's horrible. No one say anything funny cos I might pee myself :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks peanut, this is it though, people dont think i have a weight problem because my arms , legs are the right size, but in my non pregnant state my stomach is the problem...well, it just looks pregnant!, its the area of me that really lets myself down. But now im pregnant its just a bit bigger and no one is the wiser!:haha:

Is Byron ok after the topple over?, and your DH of course?, god when you come down in ice/snow its bloody hard !!.


----------



## vbaby3

1st pic is 16+4,2nd and 3rd is 19+6!

Don't know if there's that much of a diffference,hard to tell coz 1st 1 is more close up!Still its nice and roundy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

yours are like mine vbaby, i see the most difference between my 16 and 20 wk photos!!. That looks like a round sturdy bump you have there! (does yours seem as big 'to you' as it does in the photo?, mine doesnt!)

all our bumps look quite similar in size (in photos anyway).


----------



## vbaby3

It depends what i'm wearing.If i'm just dropping shay to school and going nowhere else i'd just wear tracksuit bottoms and a hoody and you wouldn't know I was preg at all.
I think its smaller than it looks,but near the end with the boys I thought i was still nice and neat,but when I took a photo I wasn't!
I am very tall though,5ft 11,so I can have a bigger bump and it might not look as big as it might on someone who's only 5ft!If that makes sense!

Peanut hope dh and byron are ok,and gilz good luck with your scan.x


----------



## madcatwoman

im getting itchy bumps on my hands:growlmad:. eczema is back on my legs as it was as a child.
how do we know what itching is normal and what isnt?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck gilz

vbaby loving the bump :) very rounded!

Peanut I hope DH and byron are ok?


----------



## gilz82

Loving the bump Vbaby!!

I'm home didn't pee myself, which is always good. Didn't tell me anything about my kidney as the results go back to the consultant. I did get a sneaky peak at the jellybean though :happydance: it wad in there wiggling about as usual and busy drinking the amniotic fluid. I really would just like the baby to be here now :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks all. DH fell last night and bashed his duff elbow that has a weird bone thing going on. He fell on the same side and of course could do nothing to protect himself. Byron is fine as he held on tight but DH said that whole side of his body is flashing in pain. I think he should see a doctor in case of any real injury but he won't. Doesn't fill me with confidence collecting Byron in a bit but driving would be even worse. I slipped once with the dog but not right over, somehow wrenched my bump though, ow!

Hope your test is ok gilz.

Another ace bump there vbaby! I really should do a pic...

Madcat I bet your tummy is normally fine. I have a chunder tum and all the worse since Byron but no-one seems to notice. We all have bits we're really self-conscious about though!

Vbaby i'm only 5'3 AND short waisted so look huge when pregnant. Keep seeing all these tall thin ladies with neat bumps as I waddle by looking more spherical by the day!


----------



## molly85

oh i know itchy bumps on hands they fill with clear liquid its a type of exsema, if you have hydrocortisone cream apply it, it itches and bleeds easily its the cold weather setting it off, mine appears on my wrists yucky make sure your hands are always warm and dry to. 

Weird seems to be all white out side did some one mention snow?

Your bumps look fab wish i wasn't socuddly so i could see or feel mine properly. I'v dropped a kilo but thats it grrr.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat there's a sticky thread on cholestasis (sp?) in the preg rooms. I think the itchiness doesn't come with an obvious source like dermatitis. I suffer from seasonal dishydrosis dermatitis always in the summer. It came up do' bad at the end of pregnancy and stayed there. I still suffer now. I even saw a dermatologist about it (he is useless) which got me a steroidal cream that's also safe during pregnancy. In my experience pregnancy makes all these sorts of mild things 10 times worse!


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh i had a look at that thread, i googled it and it came up on here.
ive just been putting some E45 on, i might mention it to midwife next tuesday, sure its nothing though but wont do any harm to ask.


----------



## molly85

hope its just like mine and seasonal yuckyness i know cholitisi can be nasty. 

Ahh 2 melons and another advacardo brilliant ladies nearly all half way there, dare and ozzie not far behind


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nope! We'll catch up ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

I just noticed your ticker Ozzie...11+5, i didnt realise:haha:, not long now till the golden 12 weeker!!. whens your scan?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Scan is on Sunday, it was moved from Tuesday because of snow......

Now, for your enjoyment, a joke my mom sent me :haha:
*
Dear Tech Support,
Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in overall system
performance, particularly in the flower and jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed undesirable programs such as NBA 5.0, NFL 3.0 and
Golf Clubs 4.1. Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. Please note that I have tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.
What can I do?
Signed,
Desperate

Dear Desperate,
First, keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system.
Please enter command: ithoughtyoulovedme.html. Then try to download Tears 6.2, and do not forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If those applications work as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5. Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1. Please note that Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta. Whatever you do, DO NOT under any circumstances install Mother-In-Law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources.) In addition, please do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0-program. This is an unsupported application and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We recommend Cooking 3.0.
Good Luck!
Tech Support*


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl:

We have a fully functioning Christmas tree now. :happydance: Byron helped. I'll put the pics on the computer, think they might be crap as my flash gun batteries are gone so DH must've used the built in flash. Be warned, our Christmas trees are rather eclectic! I am of the collect a bunch of unique decs with emotional significance school of tree-decorating-thought rather than the red and gold coordinated way of doing things!

I'm listening to music too. A rare occurrence in modern times, so much so DH commented as he returned to the room to find me actively using iTunes.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :rofl:
> 
> We have a fully functioning Christmas tree now. :happydance: Byron helped. I'll put the pics on the computer, think they might be crap as my flash gun batteries are gone so DH must've used the built in flash. Be warned, our Christmas trees are rather eclectic! I am of the collect a bunch of unique decs with emotional significance school of tree-decorating-thought rather than the red and gold coordinated way of doing things!
> 
> I'm listening to music too. A rare occurrence in modern times, so much so DH commented as he returned to the room to find me actively using iTunes.

Im still having to wait till saturday for mine:growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzie.............love it!!! LMAO !!


----------



## molly85

could do tree ecxept it's behind of 6inches of snow in the shed


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: I thought you ladies would appreciate it :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

:rofl: Ozzi that was hilarious!

Happy Halfway There Peanut and Madcat :hugs:

Hope the scan is ok Gilz :hugs:

Ace bumps Vbaby and Madcat :thumbup: Cant wait for one that really looks pregnant and not just like Play-Doh...

Madly been hearing all sorts of horror stories about the snow in Leeds. Alot of our hospital staff live in Leeds and a big bunch stayed in a closed-down ward. Bet they had a blast!

OH had to help a police van get out, pushed it up our road. One cop said 'Dont be taking pictures!!'

Listening regularly to :baby: hb. Even did this morning after a bit of early morn rumpy pumpy :blush: to check all ok. mad I know. :baby: really doesnt like it. Find hb really quickly, then there is this swishing and bubbling and it gone, only to be found on the opposite side! Just to be awkard, had been suprised how high it was for my gestation, found best midway between pubic bone and umbilicus. Started off really low, then up, and up til I found it nice and clear. Its so reassuring I love it, best twenty quid I ever spent. Sit there grinning ridiculously like a cheshire cat.


----------



## molly85

Ahh pregnancy brain has me hooked on eastenders. I think there is a problem with my Boyfriend 5.0 it acts more like husband 1.0 lol


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> Ahh pregnancy brain has me hooked on eastenders. I think there is a problem with my Boyfriend 5.0 it acts more like husband 1.0 lol

Hope that means he isnt going to morph into Husband -5.0 if you get married!


----------



## molly85

jeez hope not, got a feeling that might be very lazy.
Could def get usedto this staying at home business. Not into the house work yet but i think i could do that to


----------



## PeanutBean

Here's the boy doing our tree. He's in skeggy nursery clothes in case you think how bland his outfit is! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







P1070501sm.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 7









P1070505sm.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 7









P1070508sm.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## molly85

Aw he looks so cute definatly know what he is doing there.
Whats wrong with his outfit?


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't like it! Every year he gets some tops we don't like from his great Aunts, usually in baby blue. Not to be mean and ungrateful about it! But we need stuff we're not fond of for nursery as it always gets lost or ruined. Normally he wears super cool clothes, he's way better dressed than DH and I! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol i likehi outfit looks very practical. You've got a ball!!!!!! I'v put one on my xmas list, no idea how many out birthing unit have but i want one. Good for my core to


----------



## madcatwoman

ah so much fun, kiddies and christmas time!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well spotted molly, I'm on it right now at the computer! It seems to need a refill though it's soooo cold. It's a bit small, I'd recommend getting a larger diameter one if you can (mine's 65cm I think) but if not it does the job. My computer chair totally wrecks me if I'm in it for more than an hour so I've started using the ball at the desk.


----------



## molly85

im on sofa under a quilt with my laptop. i've seen 75 cm's on Amazon so will getone should be good for my hip and comfy


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm in bed now. :haha: I honestly think buying that laptop and working so much in bed has made the world of difference to my pelvis. It hurts so much less than it did before I got the laptop and I'm certain I was far worse this time last pregnancy.

Speaking of which I got my physio appointment through. 10th January and for spd and not my tummy muscles! :dohh: Funny that it should arrive not two weeks from asking my mw about it. It's 11 weeks since my booking in (my mw was off that day) and at least four times I expressed the importance of an early physio appointment and would she make sure the referral went through right away. 6 months preg I'll nearly be and by then I bet my muscles will have already gone. It was agonising last time. Well unimpressed.


----------



## molly85

same here peanut, reported mine at 12 weeks ish and they said they would do it withingthe week, the appointments are meant to come out within a week but nothing. Can't say i'm suprised but really


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> How the heck did she have you dare?
> I know i never wanted kids but my parents never pushed it one way or other just believed their teenage daughter so were very suprised, though i had been preping them as they don't like children outside of marriage.
> Reminds me girls, Iread an artical on not being married make sure daddy is on birth certificate and beware if you split up you won't get maintenance

Love i was an accident which she made sure to tell me. My brother (the one she adores) was planned. He was the second child.


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies anyone have late starting symptoms? Weird but most of the time i have nothing going on so it's hard to believe i'm really pregnant. I mean i have the tests and the missed af and all that good stuff... but i'm having hardly any symptoms.

I have slight cramping, and sore bbs, oh and the back ache... but that's really it? Guess it's normal


----------



## tas1

Oh ladies dont say that about pshyio......i went to doctors last week and he has referred me! i really dont wanna wait that long for it as my back and pelvis are really hurting me :( i got it last time i was pregnant but not til i was much further ago! all worth it though!!


AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH Ive been stuck in the house for 3 days now because of the snow. We did go for a walk and now im aching but it was nice to get out! My car is stuck in the snow and because we have a very long drive inbetween my house and next doors we have no where to put the snow even if we did dig us out! Im not sure how people dont manage without a car (i know very selfish of me to say that) 

Hope your all ok! Im halfway there now......after christmas it will fly im hoping 

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> Ladies anyone have late starting symptoms? Weird but most of the time i have nothing going on so it's hard to believe i'm really pregnant. I mean i have the tests and the missed af and all that good stuff... but i'm having hardly any symptoms.
> 
> I have slight cramping, and sore bbs, oh and the back ache... but that's really it? Guess it's normal

My MW used to tell me alot of the Symptoms dont really start up properly until 8-9 weeks.
I didnt have any, well, i had light cramps, but that was it, but then i had my own unique form of MS, in the form of Gagging(but not feeling sick), that started up at about 8-9 weeks and carried on until about16.... im having a good run so far.

So ...hold your horses hun!


----------



## gilz82

Yay Tas happy half way :happydance: sorry you are feeling sore though :hugs:

Dare if you look back through this thread to nearer the begining you'll find me and Loopy moaning at our lack of symptoms. I then ended up with killer nausea no actual vomitting from about 8-13 weeks.

Now i'm 16 weeks back to no symptoms other than super sore boobies, which i had hope would have gone away a little by now.

Don't worry though, your symptoms will appear and then you'll wish they were gone :haha:

Peanut loving your tree and Byron is a wee cutie! Our tree at my mum's was always very like yours, individual decorations that had significance rather than to look uniform as such. I plan on making mine a similar style, but it'll take few years to accumulate various odd bits and bobs.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad I'm not the only one who has a mad tree! On my parents we each of the kids had our own bauble and now I have mine for our tree. We had a tinsel star made by mr brother in junior school or something! :rofl: I hate all stars. Every year we try and buy a new one but I always dislike them. I hate the coils. I'm hoping one day Byron or the other kids will make one at school we can use. This year we have a clothes peg fairy my mum made at toddler group with Byron! It'll definitely do for now and is way better than the acucmulation of rubbish stars we have.

Byyon has a bauble bought for him by his great uncle when he was born, he has one we got for him last year. There is a big red star that I got for DH a few years ago. Some little cushions decs my mum made a couple of years ago. A handful of normal shop bought things chosen because we thought they were fun and/or sparkly. A blue star dec that was for donation to the PDSA. Some best of all tinsel we got in Selfridges in London on our first anniversary mini-break. The list goes on!

Well today is my normal Friday home witih Byron and he has been such a pain all morning. He's still off colour. Had to collect him from nursery with a bit of a temp yesterday only we got home and he was fine and played energetically all evening. Well he has just gone to sleep which is pretty early for him so definitely out of sorts. Could be the first of his second set of molars getting up to cut as we can feel it now. Fortunately DH gets home about 2pm. I feel sicky sick again. Boo.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No more toast! It makes me sick :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Awww, hope they come through quick for little Byron.
Tree will go up this weekend as my plans have been ruined by snow. 
Dare thats sad your mum is sooo rude your not the one that got her PG, but on thesyptoms I think I'm one of the freaky people who had no real syptoms.mild nausea and cramping no worse than period pains, a flare up of a hip problem i'v had for some time and no intrest in some food. nothing really hideous that screams PREGNANT!!!
Need to go supermarket this morning so should be intresting getting my car out as brooms in the shed behind 4 inches of snow whoops. 
Not feeling so depressed so this staying home business was a good plan. I now sort of hope I can stay off for some time.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry Dare I meant to say before in both my pregnancies scikness (my no.1 symptom) started at 6 weeks.

Sadly molly his first lot of molars took 4 months, it was not an easy ride!

He's still asleep so I've finally got some proper work done. Long past his lunchtime though. He's going to be so grumpy when he wakes up!


----------



## molly85

aww food and then maybe back to sleep. can he have a treat food? no wuander i'm hungry ddnt see the time not eatten or drunk yet


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm hungry sick too but have to take advantage of his being asleep. I think he's stirring now. Might go get his lunch ready for when he wakes. Luckily DH made him a butty before he left for work. Lazy mum!


----------



## molly85

lucky boy and lucky mum. eughdehairing this should be fun


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all,

Ive just been doing the shopping in tesco, the cashier said to me (*looks at bump*) " How long have you got left??". OMG!!, is it that obvious now?, it doesnt look that big to me!.

I also found the Myleene Klass book in the library today

Happy 20 weeks today Vbaby!.

MIL here this afternoon, oh the joy.


----------



## gilz82

What a cheeky person madcat!

Hopefully your afternoon with your MIL won't be too bad, and then once she's away you get settle down with your book.

On that note Mylenne Klass now has a range at mothercare. The cot bedding set is really funky, but also pretty expensive :cry:


----------



## molly85

Ohh madcat I am brewing all the ways you could annoy the woman

Make her teavery wrong or give her coffee or visa versa.
Turn the heating off but say your boiling
Make egg mayonaise sandwhich flling that stinks.
Cook something really nice and say you are preping a just for two dinner something like steak where you only have 2
have the hoover out and point at the ironing and ask her to help out.
Generally be busy, get a friend to call you every few minutes 

Oohhhh I could think up more


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Ohh madcat I am brewing all the ways you could annoy the woman
> 
> Make her teavery wrong or give her coffee or visa versa.
> Turn the heating off but say your boiling
> Make egg mayonaise sandwhich flling that stinks.
> Cook something really nice and say you are preping a just for two dinner something like steak where you only have 2
> have the hoover out and point at the ironing and ask her to help out.
> Generally be busy, get a friend to call you every few minutes
> 
> Oohhhh I could think up more

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## molly85

oh another one
tell her you need to do some shopping and head off to your nearest Ann Summers and seriously ask her opinion on What OH would like. Taking special intrest in mail vibrators and Butt plugs, she might mind her own after that lol


----------



## gilz82

Molly you are evil :haha:


----------



## molly85

loli'll keep them coming


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not in need of your services as my mil is trapped in the snow so we get a whole weekend together just as a family with no particular jobs to do, no decorating to rush through. Excellent!

Just came over totally queer though. From nowhere I turned green and dizzy and all wrong. Not nauseous but did start retching and DH had to get a bucket. Crashed on settee with hot tea and neighbours now and beginning to feel more human. Odd day today.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly. I think you should visit me on these vital occassions!!!!!:haha:

well, shes gone now, kept asking how i was all the time:coffee:. Then she kept going on about how shes never got time to watch TV or read as shes always out doing something with people (she cannot bare any time alone at all), i told her she sould learn to have some down time and get thru some magazines. Told her i have plenty of time, always things i should be doing but its nice to do nothing at all, she said she would get bored.

So...i said "only boring people get bored so ive been told!"!......"Oh thanks, charmin!"...she said. lol!. She thinks im weird for liking my own company.

Peanut whats happened with you, sounds like you have had a bit of a fuzzy spell, are you ok now?, maybe it was just a moment which im sure we all have to come to us.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Peanut,byron is adorable.Hope he's not too bad with the teeth,oran is waiting on his last 4 so know how shit it can be!!

Well the snow ruined all my plans.Was supposed to take the boys to newry(about 40mins away)for a nice day of shopping,visit santy etc.Snowed here all day today so couldn't risk it.I did go into town though VERY SLOWLY!And got a big food shop,brought the boys to see santy and for burger king after so they were happy.It was our 1st outing all wk,wish this snow would just f**k off!!
Last yr after about 2 wks of minus temperatures our water pipes froze and we were without water for 8days,have a horrible feeling its gonna happen again.Weather forecast is saying another wk of this freeze.

Hope you get to go to your scan on monday madcat,and on sunday ozzie,whats the forecast for your areas for the wk end.I would be ripping if my scan got cancelled!!

At least i've lots of yummy food in now!!Just waiting on dh coming home with coal and logs so I can light the fire and plonk myself in front of it for the whole wk end!

Madcat,hope your aftnoon hasn't been too painful!x


----------



## gilz82

:hugs: Peanut hope you are feeling better soon.

Madcat i'm like you, quite content bodging away on my own or with OH, glad your MIL's visit wasn't too bad though.

Oh vbaby that's rubbish that the snow wasted your plans, typically resourceful mummy you managed to find a solution :thumbup: Really hope your pipes don't freeze that would be a giant pain in the arse.


----------



## PeanutBean

I like my own company too. :rofl: at calling your mil boring mad at!

It was a bit like how you feel when you're suddenly overcome after eating something that doesn't agree with you. I also get that way if I eat too much garlic! (We don't get on with the onion family very well in my family.). It's mostly passed though I'm feeling a little tired and odd. Thanks all for being so kind!

I think it's safe to say this week has been a lost week for work!

Our weather is predicted to warm a little I think. I've got scan on Tuesday, going to Birmingham wed, have my manager coming up on thu for my appraisal and a meeting late afternoon in Blackburn on Friday so I hope the weather does improve!


----------



## vbaby3

oh peanut,really hope the weather improves for you too,you've a busy wk ahead of you!
So excited sime of us are finally gonna find out our lo's gender!!Just raging its not me!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel weird about finding out the sex now! I'm not even sure why but somehow it feels naughty! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

I know, that wasnt very diplomatic to have said about boring people being boring, it just slipped out, i was fired up and on the edge and ready for anything i guess. She'll probably go crying to DH now saying i called her boring and it'll all come back to me!
Im bad!


----------



## PeanutBean

Stand proud madcat!


----------



## molly85

tell him to stuff it where the sun don't shine.

Dug my car out and wenk to tesco, theyhad cooking rock salt half a container went on the ice outside my house and its much safer. 

Back is killing soon the sofa with my stir fry. No carbs so i actually east the lot


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh dear, ive just had a take out, t'was nice though, gave baby some vitamins to make it all better!!.

Peanut, MIL phoned DH up this evening, he put the phone down and said "whats wrong with mum?, she was a bit short?". Usually she waits for him to phone back to ask whats wrong, he hasnt yet!....

On a better note, the tree goes up tomorrow, then its sunday then its scan day!


----------



## molly85

lol good bloke he's getting the idea, Mum is no longer centre of the universe. finished a meal fabby. loads of veg so hopefully will keep me moving I wassuggesting Senna to my bottom and it complied. goood Bottom lol.
now on to the fruit lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol good bloke he's getting the idea, Mum is no longer centre of the universe. finished a meal fabby. loads of veg so hopefully will keep me moving I wassuggesting Senna to my bottom and it complied. goood Bottom lol.
> now on to the fruit lol

well if he does speak to her etc, i will tell him im not standing for any of this nonesence his mum is coming out with these days.

Molly i used to use senna, i wasnt sure i was able to now in pregnancy?, i was told i could use Lactoluse(but would have to have a prescription for it) or Fybolgel, so i went for the latter, and actually since taking it the other day, ive been alright again, but i do find eating shreddies helps!


----------



## gilz82

Oh definitely avoid lactulose Madcat it tastes awful! Your mil will need to start learning that that you being pregnant is about you and your DH starting your own little family unit. That means she doesn't get to be the centre of attention anymore. 

I have a super craving for red liquorice, you know the thick stuff you got when you were young. Have no idea where I'd get it these days so I just ate a bag of maltesers instead. 

Oh and yay Madcat and Peanut your scans are so close now :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh definitely avoid lactulose Madcat it tastes awful! Your mil will need to start learning that that you being pregnant is about you and your DH starting your own little family unit. That means she doesn't get to be the centre of attention anymore.
> 
> I have a super craving for red liquorice, you know the thick stuff you got when you were young. Have no idea where I'd get it these days so I just ate a bag of maltesers instead.
> 
> Oh and yay Madcat and Peanut your scans are so close now :happydance:

Youre very right, i do think this coming crying to DH now and then has to stop, My dad has said things out of turn and i have supported DH and have asked my dad to appologise which he's always done, the same needs to go for her, DH&her are very close but the dynamics will be changing next year.

Oh i take it lactoluse is nasty then, the fybolgel isnt great, but its ok, i cant drink it!


----------



## molly85

Senna is natural tastes like anaseed and says its ok on thepacket.

I love red laces old fashioned corner shops sell those lasesor you can get the more lace like ones in most supermarkets. Before being pg I was a sweet junky.

Matts quite possesive about his dad but he was very part time in his childhood and I'm teaching him baby will go without rather than not have dad around.


----------



## sequeena

Ah I finally found the thread again :D

If you don't know;
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg


----------



## molly85

NEW GRADUATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Sequeena, or Welcome back you better be staying this time Someone has to to keep DaretoDream company.

Hugs Hun. Def going toloose track at this rate


----------



## sequeena

I am deff sticking round!! :D


----------



## molly85

YAY! 
And now I have to treck 30 miles to drop the laptop with OH as he has no enertainment for the evening 12 hours is a long shift


----------



## sequeena

Aw no :( have fun xx


----------



## gilz82

Yay welcome back Sequeena!!

Madcat lactulose tastes like sugar and water mixed to a thick paste type thing. It's so sweet it feels like all your teeth will spontaneously fall out.


----------



## madcatwoman

Welcome Sequeena:happydance:

those are fabulously clear tests!!!!.


----------



## sequeena

Aren't they just madcat!! I know I'm here for keeps this time!


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome back!!! So good to update the first post. :D I reckon this is it for you, new start. :hugs: You share EDD with Dare!


----------



## sequeena

Oh I do?! Awesome!! :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*points* FRESH MEAT! *pounces* :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Loopy hon it has been just mental in Leeds AND ITS SNOWING AGAIN RIGHT NOW :dohh: Your poor colleagues having to kip in a ward :( better than at my work I guess some staff had to kip in the prison :wacko: I was lucky I got home on wednesday bloody nightmare though :lol: and today DH fetched me home or it was chancing a bus or walking :(

Welcome back Sequeena :) so so happy for you both! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

How many of you have snow? I have none at all... yet a few miles down the road they have an inch or 2. Very strange! Not that I'm complaining I was so paranoid walking around in it earlier!

Thanks again Madly you've been a star :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Be happy you don't have snow yet. It's mental here! Schools are closed and people are off work!


----------



## sequeena

I hope we avoid it to be honest. It's really really cold here and we have some frost/ice but that's it.

I live on a mountain too so if it snows I'm housebound. Too paranoid to go out!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your Welcome Sequeena hon :hugs:

Remember this is YOUR time now...enjoy it :)


----------



## sequeena

I am :D OH was so cute taking pictures of the tests so he can show his work mates lol think it's more of a 'look what I did' thing though :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: MEN :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

I know :haha: but it makes him happy I suppose LOL


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its so nice :) I am so happy for you and him its great news :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hi: ladies!

Erm....I never joined up to this thread in the beginning but Madly said it would be like home sweet home....Does anyone mind if I join?

Much Love

x


----------



## sequeena

Of course not!!! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

it doesnt rain it pours welcome sofiekirsten! Scartiest thing here is poop problems and mother in laws eugh.
we'v had about 6 inches of snow but seems to have stopped now


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome sofiekirsten!

Byron is in bed with me. He's not quite right. Since noticing a spot on his tum today he now has one on his face and what looks like a couple on each side just developing so we are suspecting pox. There have been lots of parties so asking around to see if there have been any cases as nursery hasn't mentioned any. No that I'd mind being home with him but I won't get much work done and one day next week will be tricky for childcare. Will have to see how it develops.

I was watching 2012 when he came in. He arrived at a bit where the hero and family take off in a plane while the city collapses around them. Byron was loving the plane and as a train flew through the air, presumably off a bridge, and exploded he happily shouted "choo choo"! :rofl: I turned it off but he was hilariously unmoved by the drama!


----------



## molly85

Peanut have you had chicken pox or the vaccine?


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I've had it, no worries for me. :D Last time we briefly feared shingles (which is fine) so we looked up the various risks.


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> Awww, hope they come through quick for little Byron.
> Tree will go up this weekend as my plans have been ruined by snow.
> Dare thats sad your mum is sooo rude your not the one that got her PG, but on thesyptoms I think I'm one of the freaky people who had no real syptoms.mild nausea and cramping no worse than period pains, a flare up of a hip problem i'v had for some time and no intrest in some food. nothing really hideous that screams PREGNANT!!!
> Need to go supermarket this morning so should be intresting getting my car out as brooms in the shed behind 4 inches of snow whoops.
> Not feeling so depressed so this staying home business was a good plan. I now sort of hope I can stay off for some time.



Hoping that my symptoms stay mild like this then! i have an occasional pimple popping up, and mild backache, and once in a while an af style cramp will kick me. but as long as it's normal for some people- makes me feel tons better! 5 weeks tomorrow! 

:dance:


----------



## molly85

Yeah here you either get MS nasty or none at all lol


----------



## sequeena

My symptoms are (now I'm thinking about it)

- Pointy boobs (wtf!!! Can anyone relate??), sore on and of
- On and off cramps, feel like pre af, nothing to worry about
- Mild backache
- The runs/can't go, depends on my body really!!

Went past a butchers earlier and gagged but not putting that down as a symptom yet! Had mild nausea earlier, surely too early for that??

The pooing problems are now screaming 'pregnant' at me :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol poop we love poop


----------



## sequeena

I love poop when it comes out of me :D
Though I do not like the 'burning ring of fire' I have when I can actually go :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol, well Im blaming Abby the bump for any wind at the moment and it is the ort that could clear a room lol


----------



## sequeena

Oh god the wind :blush: does that ever stop??? :haha:


----------



## molly85

um i don't think so, be proud its all baby farts lol


----------



## DaretoDream

LOL glad to say i'm not having the wind or the poop trouble! haha


----------



## gilz82

Oh Dare hon the poop drama will come at some point. I didn't expect to have any and the further along I get the harder it gets to go. So sick to the back teeth of orange juice but it helps a little. 

Madcat, Molly and me it's tree day :happydance: I'm so excited haven't had a Christmas tree for 5 years. Bet the bloody thing ends up looking like a dogs dinner as well :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Dare hon the poop drama will come at some point. I didn't expect to have any and the further along I get the harder it gets to go. So sick to the back teeth of orange juice but it helps a little.
> 
> Madcat, Molly and me it's tree day :happydance: I'm so excited haven't had a Christmas tree for 5 years. Bet the bloody thing ends up looking like a dogs dinner as well :dohh:

:haha::haha::haha:

Mine will be co-ordinated to the highest degree!!.:happydance:

Morning all!!
I had a horrible dream last night, i went for my scan and they said there was something wrong, they gave what was wrong a name but wouldnt tell me anything about it, we were booking all these private scans to tell us more, it was horrible:cry:

So, whats today going to be, to poop? or not to poop? now that is the question!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Definatley not to poop :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> Definatley not to poop :nope:

i think ive missed you!!, do we have another new graduate??, welcome:thumbup:

I hope its is IS to poop!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> it doesnt rain it pours welcome sofiekirsten! Scartiest thing here is poop problems and mother in laws eugh.

almost the same thing!:haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yeah Madly invited me over :happydance:

Hope you guys don't mind :blush:

nope its definatley not to poop I havent pooped in days :nope:

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> Yeah Madly invited me over :happydance:
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind :blush:
> 
> nope its definatley not to poop I havent pooped in days :nope:
> 
> :flower:

unfortunately i think youre right, its a not to poop day for me:growlmad:, Nice!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Dare I'm afraid everyone is right, one way or another you will have bowel issues! The whole digestion slows down hence reflux; wind; constipation etc. Lucky me I only had a bit of c once or twice, it's not really my style. I'm more of a fast mover and this pregnancy has been a bit mad for that! :blush:

Well I have started with sexy dreams and am wondering if a whole weekend with DH plus Byron actually sleeping at some point might mean now is the time to have a go again! Couldn't have tried with my mil here! :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Woo hoo Peanut is this the first post :bfp: :sex:? Definitely a no no if mil was there :rofl:

Sofiekirsten welcome loving the new grads this week :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Indeed it will be! But it all depends on Byron sleeping and my not feeling too sick coinciding! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive got trapped wind again now!:blush:.

Peanut:sex:??, now really?? now this is what got you into this mess in the 1st place!.:haha:

Ive come to the conclusion i dont think my baby ever sleeps, i can feel it fidgeting around when i sit down, when i lie down, when im driving, not much which im standing up...proper fidget!. but i like it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron fidgeted constantly too, literally. When he was born he continued to fidget continuously even when asleep! I think this one jiggles less but not sure, might just be less noticeable with it being small still.

You should try some madcat, might shift that wind! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Byron fidgeted constantly too, literally. When he was born he continued to fidget continuously even when asleep! I think this one jiggles less but not sure, might just be less noticeable with it being small still.
> 
> You should try some madcat, might shift that wind! :haha:

LOL!!!:haha:, goodness me!, i tried some about 2 weeks ago, wasnt half uncomfortable, thought id reverted back to being a virgin at the time!!.:blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!!
Welcome back sequeena!!I'm so delighted for you,and you're definately here to stay this time!!
Welcome sofiekirsten!!

Lovely and sunny here today,so hoping there's a thaw on!
My bowels have been great,poop everyday as normal!Was a bit from 1 extreme to the other at the start,but all good now!
Peanut your dh is in for a bitta sweet lovin this wk end!!!
We're at it like rabbits:blush:
I must be going thru a frisky stage of pregnancy or something,coz its mostly me instigating it!!:blush::blush:Some days I just pounce!!!Dh doesn't know what hit him,coz at the start I couldn't be bothered,then when I had the 4 wks of spotting he didn't get any!Making up for lost time I suppose:haha:

I'm feeling very domesticated today!!
Did loads of jobs about the house,and we have a nice sponge cake and a pavlova in the oven!!!My lo is craving home baking!with lots of fresh cream!

Have fun putting up your trees today!x


----------



## gilz82

We've been having nookie again since the consultant said we could after 10weeks. To be honest it doesn't really feel any different to me but we see each other so infrequently now with my OH working away it's never particularly long either so maybe there's no chance for weirdness :blush:

Vbaby think we'll just call you Nigella from now on :haha:

I think I might have the begining of my proper bump, haven't eaten and don't need to pee so surely this must be it! Please excuse the background mess I'm striping my bed clothes for the wash. 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/e9729574.jpg


----------



## vbaby3

Yes gilz you see dh so little,you just gotta make the most of it when he's about!!:thumbup:
The start of a lovely lil bump!!you're so gorgeous and slim too,you've got proper stomach muscles!!I haven't had a lovely tummy like that since I was about 22/23!
I went off to travel the world and discovered so much more delicious food!Came back home 6 yrs later,2 stone heavier and with my now dh in tow!!:happydance:
I'd say You're gonna have 1 of them adorable neat lil bumps!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh we'll see vbaby it might be a slow starter but I bet by 30 weeks I look like the gable end of a house :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Jealous!!!! on the Bumps that is

I'm not big on :sex: at all so have avoided it since End of september when it made my eyes water in a bad way. Going to have to pull mmy finger out soon poor Matt.

Damn tree well most the snow has melted so i can get to it at least. Talking of Nigella I better be the domestic godess and sort this house out


----------



## molly85

I do actually have a bump you just couldn't tell coz I'm sooo cuddly. But i found a mirror at theright height yesterday and I could see thechange of flab placement


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey gilz! Definitely have a bump there but I have never had a tummy like that in my life! :rofl:

Well.....:happydance: :blush:
And now Garrow for pudding. Excellent way to spend a Sarurday. :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Happy 12 weeks to me!!!!!!! I made it through the first trimester and get to see baby tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Congrats!


----------



## molly85

PEANUT!!!!!

Well done Ozzie, fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow with all the sickness I'm sure everything is brilliant in there. Hmmm we'v not had twins on this thread yet any bets ladies?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: What do you mean by that????? Don't say twins!!!! DH said he'll sell one :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay Ozzie! A scan a day for the next 3 days. :D


----------



## new mummy2010

Hi there can i come see you ladies from time to time newly preggers and want lots of info x x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Of course! Welcome!!!!! :)


----------



## Bids

YAY, CONGRATS AND WELCOME Sequeena (knew you'd be back soon :)) and sofiekirsten!!! the more the merrier... :flower::cloud9:

Gilz my bump is a lot like yours except i'm a bit rounder in the first place lol great bump though :)

Got my 20 week scan app yesterday WOOHOOO 30th dec soooooo cant wait and only a few weeks to wait, cant wait to find out what it is but somehow we have to keep it from MIL & FIL thats going to be hard but they dont want to know lol :wacko::dohh:

Had the mw on wed and she found the heartbeat its really really low down though i thought it would be higher now!! 

hows everyone today?! the snow is being washed away here today a bit. yes!!


----------



## sequeena

hehe happy to see me back then bids LOL


----------



## Bids

oh congrats ozzie happy 12 weeks ;) oooo dont forget to put a pic of your scan on too!!

Hey new mummy2010 CONGRATS & WELCOME!!! :D

yes extremely happy Sequeena - im hyper these days too lol


----------



## sequeena

I missed you too :haha:
I'm in a state of hyperness now, it's all good!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh yes, scan pic will be posted as soon as I get home tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome new mummy! If you let me know your edd I'll add you to the first post.


----------



## Bids

haha i bet you are sequeena ;) bet its made christmas for you, i know it has for me lol

ozzie your 12 weeks went amazingly fast - cant wait to see scan pic tomorrow

im too excited about mine didnt think id find out for at least another 2 weeks according to some of the others!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I wonder if we'll be able to see gender tomorrow from the nub! I hope baby cooperates!


----------



## Bids

you know i forgot to check mine lol might have a look now haha, awww i bet you cant wait - i nearly cried but was too amazed at the sametime :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm very nervous.....I just want everything to be ok.....


----------



## Bids

it'll be fine im sure, think everyones a little nervous - enjoy it though


----------



## molly85

oh dear i seem to be nesting wahh nothing is clean and something smells but I can't fiond the source. It's not matts usualsmell so don't think its him


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My sense of smell is crazy! I know if DH is drinking a beer in the living room and I'm in the bedroom :rofl:


----------



## Bids

i know its crazy with the smells - i have to sleep with the bedroom door wide open now (normally cant sleep unless its shut) cos when i wake up in the night the room stinks lmao, DH keeps asking me when im going to become normal again!!!


----------



## molly85

all the windows anddoors are shut coz its been so cold i think it just needs a good airing


----------



## new mummy2010

I think EDD is 8th aug from what i can work out x


----------



## vbaby3

:happydance:Welcome new mummy!!!
Yay peanut!!!!
exciting wk for scans!good luck tomorrow ozzie,we were all nervous before the 1st 1,i'm sure lo is just fine,that time did fly!
Great news you got your scan date too bids!!At the rate we're going you's will all know the sex of your babies before me!!:cry:
I'm just prolonging the suspense,it'll make it more exciting when I do find out!!!:coffee:


----------



## new mummy2010

Thanks for the welcomes girls.anyone else due august??


----------



## sequeena

Yes I'm due August 6th :D

I can feel my belly stretching :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel like I've given birth!!!


----------



## sequeena

:haha: Not quite yet!


----------



## new mummy2010

sequeena said:


> Yes I'm due August 6th :D
> 
> I can feel my belly stretching :happydance:

:hi::dance: we can share changes etc .I really hope our beanie sticks me & DF will be absolutley gutted:cry: if it doesn't.............i feel sick from early morning till late afternoon but starving at the same time:munch::munch:!!
Are the feelings im gettting the same i wonder:huh: feel kinda crampy but now you say that would be better described as stretching!!! Nothing like when i suffered my loss back in Aug.so fx'd for our bubbas :baby:



PeanutBean said:


> I feel like I've given birth!!!

:hi:Hi Peanut do you have any bump pics? Would lov e to see them:coolio: thanks for chatting guys :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Awww I hope so for the both of us!!

I get cramps on and off... the stretching is different... like I'm pulling a muscle inside xx

I don't really feel sick yet thank God... can't eat as much as I used to but I'm so thirsty!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

There's one in this thread somewhere, 16 weeks I think, and in my journal there's another from earlier on I think. I took one today but it's currently trapped on my phone.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut if you download the Photobucket app you can then put pictures onto it and it gives you image code you can use for on here. That's how
I got my picture on from my iPhone.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well I go to work for the day and come back to a well busy thread :lol: I have just caught up :thumbup:

Peanut hon I have been having `sexy` dreams for weeks now....I think DH and me have been having the best :sex: since I got pregnant than we ever have certainly whilst TTC :blush: mostly instigated by me :lol: I hope SPD doesnt stop me I dont know what I will do if its does :rofl:

Happy 12wks ozzie hon :wohoo: Am sure the scan will be just fine tomorrow cant wait to see a pic :)

Nice to see you have joined us Sofie :kiss: and welcome new mummy....def the more the merrier :thumbup: 

vbaby its been :rain: here too today but unfortunately not enough to clear the damn snow :) its still raining now so hopefully it will keep on and the snow will go all slushy and bugger off!

Poor Byron Peanut hes as bad as Oliver at the moment :( am hoping Oliver hasnt given me his tonsilitis as I now have a terrible sore throat :wacko: I just got better I dont want to be :sick: again :nope: Pregnancy immune system has a lot to answer for :trouble:

I have a MR STRONG :bodyb: aka my colleague Nick :rofl:....he has been great at work today fetching and carrying for me WHAT A SAINT :)

ps Gilz `I WANT YOUR STOMACH!`


----------



## gilz82

What am I missing about my tummy :shrug: That combined with my thighs are the two areas of me I really really hate.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz you're nuts!!!you're a skinny minny!
When I was younger I used to think I was fat,when I was actually like a bloody twiglet,I only realise now how lovely and thin I was when I look back at photos.
Trust us all,you've an amazing figure,and definately no issues with that tummy or thighs!!x


----------



## PeanutBean

You're super slim Gilz! :D

Here I am today so 20+2.

I have a photobucket account but I don't like my pics on public so I don't think I can link and people be able to see it. Anyway it was about time I backed up my phone, hadn't done it for ages! So all photos now free. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0299web.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## madcatwoman

Welcome new mummy!!:flower:

Gilz, youre very slim, hell ive never had a tummy like that!!, and never will!. i can see that lil bumpage starting though!!

Enjoy your scan tomorrow ozzie!!


----------



## sequeena

What a beautiful bump!!
I looked like that before pregnancy :haha: it's gonna take a while for a bump to appear on me x


----------



## PeanutBean

I thanked you sequeena or are you talking about Gilz' bump?! :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

I must have missed Gilz but all bumps are beautiful :D :D


----------



## gilz82

Thanks guys. Vbaby it is weird I used to be chubby and my stomach bothered me considerably less. Now that I've been the size I am for 6 years i still don't like my tummy. 

Peanut lovely bump, you can make your Photobucket account totally private, mine is for the same reasons you mentioned.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it officially sticks out more than my boobs now which is saying something as they're well over an F.


----------



## molly85

Ohh stop being so skinny youlot even with bumps. I'm a 16/18 and 5'1 so short and round and am very jealous of not being obviously PG. 

My friends just had her 20 week scan and bubs was facing the wrong way they really want to know to.


----------



## new mummy2010

PeanutBean said:


> You're super slim Gilz! :D
> 
> Here I am today so 20+2.
> 
> I have a photobucket account but I don't like my pics on public so I don't think I can link and people be able to see it. Anyway it was about time I backed up my phone, hadn't done it for ages! So all photos now free. :D

:happydance::thumbup: Thats a cracking mum tum Peanut i want one!!

How far back is [email protected] pic girls ( in thread i mean ) not been able to read it all x


----------



## Bids

page 413 new mummy :)

ahhh molly that will be my luck i'll be mega stressing if i cant find out lol well as long as its healthy thats the main thing!!!


----------



## molly85

and ours ears shrink poor kid cannot have eas like dumbo


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no molly am sure they dont look that big :nope:


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> Ohh stop being so skinny youlot even with bumps. I'm a 16/18 and 5'1 so short and round and am very jealous of not being obviously PG.
> 
> My friends just had her 20 week scan and bubs was facing the wrong way they really want to know to.

I am nearing a size 20!!! :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

am a size 20 sequeena :) and am still so even in mat pants and my baby belly :)


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly that's such a bummer about your friends scan but baby being healthy in there is the main thing. I don't know how I'll feel if we can't see what the jellybean is. I never wanted to find out, only decided to as a compromise for my OH cos he wants to know. I think he's feeling very left out cos he's away so much. 

On that note I feel a bit blue this weekend, my OH has been away for a week now and he's not home for another fortnight :cry: totally thankful he has a job though.


----------



## molly85

Madly did you do a bump picture?

Aww not feeling so alone with this skinny bunch now. Should have done a bfp picture so i could do a comparison. 

Girls any thoughts on changing bags I know its a little thing but very mportant


----------



## madcatwoman

I just know that will be my luck at the scan, and they wont be able to tell me if its a he or she!

Done the tree!:happydance:, we had to go out and buy another set of lights for it, we didnt have enough!, its out tallest effort so far!
 



Attached Files:







013resize.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## molly85

Ohhh pretty. not got to ours yet. must tidy where I want to put it. Soo big big does yours have a huge base?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Ohhh pretty. not got to ours yet. must tidy where I want to put it. Soo big big does yours have a huge base?

nooo, not really, bit bigger than our last base but not massive, tree is 7ft6 just about touching the ceiling:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely tree madcat! Very coordinated! :winkwink:

Silly girls all worrying about your size. You've all got lovely babies growing inside, what does size matter? Not a jot! :D

Molly changing bags are a big thing for me! Ours is now knackered after 2 years of hard use but I've been looking for a while and not found anything I like. Because we use real nappies they are much bigger in the bag and of course you have to carry them around after changing too. We had the bababing paternity bag. https://www.bababing.com/daytripper.htm It's quite expensive but then they all seem to be now! Made me laugh that it was a paternity bag!! Maternity bags are meant to pink and lacking in functionality and this one is black with a great many pockets so naturally is for men! :rofl: It's been super useful but I want something different this time.


----------



## molly85

Damn Peanut thats just the sort of thing I was looking for, Going with the BFing at least to start with so 1 less thing to carry about but waaahhhhh so much stuff


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a good looking bag, hell i didnt realise they were so dear though!


----------



## molly85

i've seen similer cheaper but don't think it will be as good gah


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I can tell you all about it! It has a front big zip bit on the flap that is a bit annoying as all front pockets on messenger style bags are as if it's stuffed you can't close it properly. The flap and a big zip along the top open to the main compartment. It fits four of our real nappies in easy with all the other crap we carry about. There are four mesh pockets, two on each side, plus two little mesh pockets on one little side and a velcro-in bottle bag on the other little side. Outside there is a mesh bottle pocket on one side and another insulated section on the other. The back has a parent section with the usual organizer pockets but you can't fit loads in there as it's no gusseted so it depends how stuffed the main section is. It comes with a pretty decent changing mat zipped in under the big flap. Then there is a mobile phone and key section on the strap. At peak carrying (being nappies and weaning) on a whole day out we will have in it: 4 real nappies; wet bag; loose change mat; couple of cups; couple of tubs of food; wipes; spare vest/top/trousers; maybe sunhat/coat etc.

Stuff that's broken after 2 years: the zips holding in the changing mat have gone but that's because we stuff it so full I reckon; the foil lining of the outside bottle section has torn - again we tend to stuff it, not with bottles but things with sharp corners; the velcro that fastens the front flap is a bit knackered, again because we stuff it so it is rarely properly closed.

They are totally all that expensive unless you get a really small one which is no good for a day out and definitely not for real nappies. I've been happy with it but I'd like something a bit more colourful this time.

I'm looking now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly heres my bump pic from Tuesday this week :)
 



Attached Files:







30112010477[1].jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and it has a wipe clean zipped bit for dirty nappies/rubbish or in our case weed through clothes!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am looking at this changing bag Ladies :) 

I love love love it :thumbup: esp since my change bag with Oliver also became my sort of handbag too so I wasnt carrying crap loads about :dohh: This place were selling brand new on ebay about 20.00 cheaper too so am keeping an eye out incase they are re-listed

https://www.hotcakes4u.co.uk/PERSONALISED-CHANGING-BAGS.html


----------



## sequeena

My digi has run out of battery :cry:


----------



## molly85

lol24 hours out of a digi but you got the 3+ can't do any better until scan day


----------



## sequeena

It's a rip off!! :( :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:( mine did that hon day after I got my 1-2 never tested after that gosh knows how I resisted :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

LMAO thank god I got my 3+ straight away then :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I might've fallen in love but it's so expensive! £73!!
https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC18919/KC18919_l.jpg
https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC18919/z2_s.jpg


----------



## molly85

lol are they doing you an early scan?


----------



## molly85

Ohh you can see in it. Where did you find that 1?


----------



## PeanutBean

It's in a bunch of places. These pics are from kiddicare but don't all go buying it as we might get it and there are only three left there! lol


----------



## molly85

like looking at stuff. it has to be man friendly 6ft and tatood and he still thinks he will get mugged lol


----------



## madcatwoman

well, its fair to say ive no longer got trapped wind:blush:


----------



## sequeena

Had a good old fart eh!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh god now I'm looking at prams...


----------



## molly85

Ohh the farts, BTW was a poop day here, used half the loo roll clearing up lol.

lol looking the price of these bags might be getting a back pack and making do lol


----------



## molly85

kiddicare is good but you can get the same things cheaper i like their videos


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO I THINK THE GALAXY CHOCOLATE WENT TO ME HEAD EITHER THAT OR THESE LOCKETS HAVE HIDDEN :wine: IN THEM :rofl:

I just read the last two pages post after post to David and we are both pissing ourselfs laughing....LADIES WE SOUND MENTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

READ EACH POST PAGE 420-421 STRIAGHT AFTER ONE ANOTHER AND YOU MAY UNDERSTAND WHAT I MEAN....TOTALLY RANDOM BUT ITS TICKLED ME PINK!


----------



## molly85

Oh god I can't i don't have the bladder control for such things


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I nearly wet myself laughing and gave myself a choking fit.....SO SO SO FUNNY LADIES :rofl:

Its all random half about changing bags and buggy and then POO :rofl: LMAO!


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: It's the way of the pregnant woman!

Kiddicare are often the cheapest for a lot of stuff. I always shop around :D Looking at slings now. We tried one with Byron and he hated it so much I just didn't know how to try a different one but will try again this time.
https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/ellaroo/ers-chris.jpg

Also just seen this pram for the first time: https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_109587_10001

And how cute is this?! https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC19283/KC19283_l.jpg

They only have the black B dual left. I wonder if we've missed the boat and will have to wait for the new model?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love the rocker hon and the sling....not sure if my back could manage to sling esp after this SPD :wacko: although am keen on the idea :dohh:

I am gutted about the britax too as it seems the silver frame in neon black is hard to get now as the new model frame is black (2011 model) and am not so keen on it :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Kiddicare has the neon black, is that not the right one?

I'm just stumped on everything I need to buy at the mo!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> LMAO I THINK THE GALAXY CHOCOLATE WENT TO ME HEAD EITHER THAT OR THESE LOCKETS HAVE HIDDEN :wine: IN THEM :rofl:
> 
> I just read the last two pages post after post to David and we are both pissing ourselfs laughing....LADIES WE SOUND MENTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> READ EACH POST PAGE 420-421 STRIAGHT AFTER ONE ANOTHER AND YOU MAY UNDERSTAND WHAT I MEAN....TOTALLY RANDOM BUT ITS TICKLED ME PINK!

:haha::haha::haha:I read all the posts, and i wondered if it was just me finding them so hilarious!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## sequeena

lmfao :haha: The things we talk about!!

Well I'm parping away merrily here - I think I'm the one who caused global warming!!!


----------



## molly85

lol, its all baby I will use it as an excuse until they have moved out of the house lol


----------



## sequeena

Sounds like a brilliant plan :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh don't you just love a conversation that flows from prams to changing bags to poo and farts :rofl:

On changing bags I have to say I really don't care as long as it fits our stuff in it. I'm not a bag person in fact much to my sisters shock I only own one handbag.


----------



## PeanutBean

Having thought we were going to get that one we then found another Beaba one and now my sister has recommended pacapod which does look pretty ace so we are stumped!

I love a good bag with loads of pockets but because most bags are crap I don't actually have many. I have one I use for work and everything (shoulder bag, handbags are too small to be useful) but I recently used a little of my bonus to buy a totally gorgeous holdall for work trips and I'll use it as the hospital bag I hope not to need.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh don't you just love a conversation that flows from prams to changing bags to poo and farts :rofl:QUOTE]
> 
> just preparing for things to come!!:haha:
> 
> BTW, since you mentioned it, its a poop day!, im so pleased!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Osc...E8?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_14&sr=1-14&qid=1291330843

That's the cot we're getting. Changes into a junior bed and is good up to age 5 :happydance: A family friend (baby's godmother) is buying it for us as well as the changing table and mattress :blush: Feel very very spoiled and very very lucky to know this baby is going to be so so loved :cry:

ETA 3 hours until the scan! :wacko: I've had to take my heartburn medicine cause I'm so nervous and my tummy is doing flips!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo good luck Ozzie!

We're all supposed to be going to town but Byron won't eat and is tired and cross, I feel sick and DH is pissed off with us all as all he wants out of life is to visit the Christmas Market and we're spoiling it for him.


----------



## sequeena

Good luck ozzie!!!! Can't wait to see pics :D

oooh starting to feel sick this morning :(

OH made me do another test :haha: I've still got another 2 to do after this!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/004-11.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck at your scan ozzie :) everything will be just fine :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck again ozzie.x
Madcat what times yours at tomorrow?


----------



## molly85

You got heart burn and your questioning it????

Lol if its anything like mine she'll pin you to the bed with the probe thing lol and you'l nod and say your fine but ouchy lol. 

Sequeena get used to it, the life of a pregnant woman producing weefor anybody they all want to poke at it.


----------



## madcatwoman

Good luck with the scan hun, bring us back a piccie:thumbup:

Vbaby, mine is 9am tomorrow morning!. im glad its early, i can feel the nerves building already. gona be saying all my prayers that everything is still ok, and that baby isnt too modest!!!. Hope the sonographer doesnt press as hard as last time though (im a bit more delicate these days).

nervous but cant wait at the same time.

then i have the MW the following day on tuesday,

My friend has just had her baby, seems like that is so far away for us!


----------



## gilz82

Oh you must be super excited Madcat. I'm sure everything will be perfect with your little one. 

I just watched Home Alone and I'm now watching Home Alone 2. I'm such a big kid but I love those films. 

I'm going to submit my application to work from home 3 days a week with work tomorrow, fx'd crossed they say yes.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh you must be super excited Madcat. I'm sure everything will be perfect with your little one.
> 
> I just watched Home Alone and I'm now watching Home Alone 2. I'm such a big kid but I love those films.
> 
> I'm going to submit my application to work from home 3 days a week with work tomorrow, fx'd crossed they say yes.

thankyou, hope so!.
Im a big kid too, i need to watch films like that, santa claus the movie, miricle on 34th street, Elf..... at christmas i also like to put on Love Actually too!..its nearly that time again!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Did I say we didn't end up going out? Byron was tired and cross and then slept for only half an hour! Children! I've been labelling up presents, now under the tee, and making a Christmas card list whilst listening to Christmas music. Our iTunes random Christmas songs playlist seems to be quite eclectic. Apparently we have a Hanson Christmas song! :wacko:


----------



## molly85

ohh i have the hansen christmas album loved them as a teen


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's a...................baby! One downside, I have a UTI possibly :-( Oh well, they said they would get me on medication and sort it out :)
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8









scan 2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









scan 3.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8









scan 4.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6









scan 5.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey fantastic, some beauties of photos there you have!!!!!!.


----------



## gilz82

Glad everything went well Ozzie :happydance:

Peanut I sadly don't have any Christmas stuff on my iTunes should really get some sorted. 

Off topic does anyone else find Jude Law hugely annoying in the Dior advert. Who thought it would be attractive for him to talk to the beautiful lady with a London wide boy accent! 

Madcat I have Love Actually on my sky plus box, that and Elf are the two films I watch whilst wrapping my presents each year.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Been moved back about 5 days.....EDD is now the 24th June 2011....


----------



## vbaby3

Glad scan went well ozzie,gorgeous pics!!!x

Oh madcat,i'm getting excited for you!!Thats good its 1st thing on the morning so no waiting about.Update us as soon as you can,i'll be thinking of you,GOOD LUCK!!XX


----------



## molly85

Fab ozzie gad all is ok, can't believe they scans on a Sunday but fabby you have a little cycler to.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I did wonder that too Molly, Ozzie was your scan an nhs one?


----------



## sequeena

Oh ozzie those pics are blimming lovely!!! :hugs: Sorry about the UTI :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Ace pics Ozzie! I guess girl. Are you going to find out?

Well I finally took the plunge and ordered the changing bag I posted on here. DH prefers it to pacapod which is loads more expensive for anything roomy. Fingers crossed it is lovely. We also ordered a special toilet seat that has a third toddler seat. On reflection it looks better than a removable booster.

Bleurgh feeling as sick as ever today. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Glad scan went well ozzie,gorgeous pics!!!x
> 
> Oh madcat,i'm getting excited for you!!Thats good its 1st thing on the morning so no waiting about.Update us as soon as you can,i'll be thinking of you,GOOD LUCK!!XX

ha, im going to be a nervous wreck by the time i wake up tomorrow, stupid i know!.
Everyone keep their fingers crossed and will let you al know how i go as soon as im home! :baby:x


----------



## PeanutBean

Will you be on first thing madcat? If not, I'll say good luck now!


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Madcat :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely scan pics Ozzie :) word of advice though get that UTI sorted asap I would hate for you to end up hardly been able to walk like me :sad1:

madcat hon I will wish you luck for tom but am sure everything will be just fine :) I am working tomorrow so will be on when I get home early aft....am so excited for you cant wait to hear all about it :)

Well today we put up our christmas decorations and it kinda feels all festive now :wohoo: I have been writing christmas cards and wrapping all the kids presents :) only Olivers to tackle now :wacko:

Then I decided to update my pregnancy journal (I have a written one my sister bought me for my birthday...cute!) and was filling out the week to week account bit and was working out dates etc of things and realised that if my scan EDD is correct I found out I was pregnant at 2+3wks.....call me stark raving mad but is this really possible :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all. UTI is getting sorted as soon as they determine that's what it is. It might be thrush.

It was an NHS scan! They had to reschedule me because of the snow, but they gave everyone that was rescheduled TONS of pics to make up for it, so I guess being rescheduled has it's perks :happydance:

We are going to find out whether it's a boy or girl. The legs and arms were moving a lot, she had to reangle the probe to see the legs. I'm really really happy that he/she is ok :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzie- what lovely photos hun! that's so great!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Any guesses on gender? :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Wow I'm so shocked they re-sheduled you for a Sunday ozzie but thats fab. My hospital is crap for your 12 week scan it had to be a Wednesday that's the only day and for my 20week scan it has to be a Friday!

Madly I honestly think your dates at 12 wk scan were a bit out. I wouldn't be surprised at all if baby Charlie is put forward again at your scan next week :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

ozzie, the nub isnt all that clear, but if im looking at what i think is it, then i'll say girl!.

Peanut, no, wont be on here 1st thing, will be leaving at 8.30am, will let you know how i get on mid/late morning :baby:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I was a bit disappointed that the nub wasn't all that clear.....oh well! Just have to wait until Feb 3rd for the 20 week scan!


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree madly, you must challenge the dates. Good to get a chance at the hip but more importantly you don't want to be going miles over your true edd and risking your placenta; or going into labour a bit early but it appearing premature because the dates are so far out.

Ozzie I guessed girl, did you see?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Indeed I did! I think it's a boy just because....but DH is convinced it's a girl.....we have a bet :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi - a quick pop by

currently nearly finishing the second of my three 12 hour days. Soooo tired. 

Ozzi -gorg pics! nice and girl...except the nub of course. Am with Peanut and Madcat on the girl.

OOOHHHH Madcat how exciting! Good luck for tomorrow, not that you need it with that lovely bump. You will hopefully be the first to find out the sex yippeee:happydance:

SEQUEENA ------ MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS GLAD TO HAVE YA BACK BABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And with the best positives I have ever seen :thumbup:

AND DARE YIPPEEEE GLAD TO SEE YA HERE!!!!!!!! BIG congrats xxxxxxxxx

oh and Gilz, my scan date has changed, no longer the same as you. Boo.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi loopy! Be nice when you've finished your long shifts. When's your scan?


----------



## sequeena

loopy!! I was wondering when I would see you I am so glad to be back! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: just read you sig!


----------



## molly85

Awww missed everyone, went to see the rents, found my baby pics and that my mum had my congratz cards from my birth so sweet realised there are no pcictures of me with my grandma she died months after I was born so sad there is nothing from her except 1 gift tag. 

Tidied our understairs room for pram now, just got to wait another month for it


----------



## gilz82

Loopy how come your scan got changed to a saturday hon? Hope you aren't working too hard for the NHS, they need to remember you are growing a baby in there :haha:

Is everyone all organised for christmas then? I was just thinking this morning while i drove to work that this is the most organised i've ever been. 

Usually i have the bulk of it done nice and early but there is always one thing we end up having to go into town for in the mental week up to christmas. This year nothing! so happy about that because, maybe it's me being hormonal but, i truly think people are so much ruder this year. No one seems happy to be out shopping for christmas which makes me sad.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've not been near any shops in months now but I wouldn't be surprised if people were ruder. It's a stressful Christmas this year. No-one has any money nor any prospect of any next year. I'd hate to be out shopping.

We've got most of our presents in, wrapped and under the tree, but haven't sorted out our presents for Australia so I guess they'll be late this year. I have regularly lost parcels sent over there anyway so I'd be surprised if they arrive when I do post them.

Feeling bad again today. Glad I don't have to go anywhere for any meetings.

Madcat's scan in half an hour, can't believe we might know the sex of our first graduate baby shortly!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Madcat!!!

I have to go out today :( Can't ignore the ice anymore... have an appointment with my doctor at 3pm to confirm the pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you are feeling rough again today Peanut :hugs:

It's so exciting, soon we'll know what the first little graduate baby is going to be. I wonder if there will be a relatively even mixture of boys and girls between us all or whether it'll be swung in one direction.

Do you have any feeling about what your baby is Peanut?


----------



## PeanutBean

None at all Gilz. Last time I thought [hoped] girl and was obviously wrong. This time I am assuming boy and hoping girl but have no feelings about it at all! I think this is the last chance to get a girl in the family. You're going to think I am nuts but my mum has this rule to her life where things workd in fours, or at least pairs. For example, she had four kids; two girls and two boys; two born in June (two days apart); two born in Februiary (2 weeks apart); her best friends have always been in pairs; and a bunch of other stuff. (Scientific disclaimer here! lol) There are currently 12 grandkids, 10 boys and 2 girls. None of my siblings will be having any more now and we shift between wanting two and three. Clearly we should have three to balance out and by my mum's laws this and my next will be the same gender. So really we should be having a girl and next time too, because there are so few girls in the generation, but it could as easily be a boy as there are no genders unbalanced.

:rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow that's a whole extra level of complexity on the gender thing :rofl:

I'm leaning toward boy just now just purely based on a feeling, but my dad is convinced the jellybean will be a girl as i am one of four girls. My OH doesn't have a feeling either way at the moment.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!!
Looking forward to madcats post!Braving the weather today,school is still closed and we're all cracking up,so gonna go try finish the xmas shopping.
Madly you're due date by your scan is defintely wrong,you ovulated same time as me so You must be due around 21/22 april too.Hopefully at your nxt scan they'll put you forward again,and i'd make sure they knew that the edd they gave you is physically impossible,just in case you do need to be induced or something,they could be leaving you a wk longer unnecessarily,x
Anyway,heading out now,will be back on as soon as I'm home to see how madcat got on!!!!!!
What times yours at tom peanut??
Oh and I love your logic(well your mams logic)regarding babies gender!!!
My mam is guessing girl for me,but I think the only reason for that is coz she thinks I want a girl so she's being kind!
Near;ly everyone else is guessing boy,and they give the most stupid reasons!Like I already have 2 boys so they can't see me with a girl,or coz I already have boys maybe thats all we can make!
At this stage I really don't mind,but it would be nice to prove them all wrong!Yes, dh has girlie sperm too!!!
Life would probably be easier if it was a boy,and he would just slot into life with his brothers!I think if I had a girl I might start feeling sorry for her and maybe contemplate the unthinkable,BABY NO 4!!!!
Don't know why this idea is suddenly on my mind,coz I always said 3 was us done!Probably just hormones,I'm sure a few wks of nightfeeds will knock that idea right out of the water!!


----------



## gilz82

Happy shopping Vbaby :thumbup: The snow is teeming down here, i'm just contemplating whether i should leave work now or try and brave it a little while longer to see if it gets any better.


----------



## tas1

Good luck to Madcat hope baby behaves and you can see what type your having!

And hope all goes well for you sequeena at the doctors and take it steady on the ice!

Havent been on here much got alot on but with all the good news about i'll keep it queit for today and we can celebrate with Madcat and Sequeena xx


----------



## PeanutBean

My scan is 2ish vbaby.

Well remember how good I was feeling last week having laid all the ground work for my strategy and all set for working hard on it? Well it's all gone. I've discovered there is some issue with our virtual network and a bunch of files saved from there are empty. I just can't believe. I did hours on it and it laid my whole plan for what I want to do. I feel utterly crushed now and never want to cocking work again!!!!!!!


----------



## tas1

Good luck for your scan too Peanut xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon that's completely rubbish! Is your virtual network not backed up each day?


----------



## PeanutBean

It happened between working in Word on the network and saving on my USB stick here. It was last week so I think recovery wouldn't be possible even if there was a way to do it. I was so careful about saving it because it's important. I just can't believe it then ended up blank.

I've now discovered a bunch of files that have also copied across without their content. I didn't used to work on virtual office as I had word on my computer (albeit extremely old) and word in the office but since getting a new motherboard I've no office on my computer and of course hardly work from my work computer anymore so I've been forced to work online. I'd use open office (which is installed) but it's a pain as the formatting is so different between office 2010 and OO I end up messing around with it before I can get any real work done.

I'm just so bloody cross. I've started on it again and it's totally crap compared to my first effort when I was relaly in the zone. Everything, even the aims of the strategy are rubbish in comparison.

I think I'm going to have to activate my free months of office on the laptop. I wanted ot save it til I was on leave in case I wanted office then (it's only 6 months) as I have access through work virtually. But if I'm going to be losing work then I think I'll have to do it this way. :growlmad: I SHOULD be working on some lovely new stuff and making progress today instead I'm covering old ground, less well, and feel like total crap because of it. Plus we have NO IT support at the moment since the manager moved abroad and the assistant (who was rubbish) left. It's contracted out at the moment, charged on a case by case basis, so of course we're not to use it unless there is a total crisis.


----------



## madcatwoman

Hiya im back!!:flower:

I have a healthy baby, all the checks have been done and everything is just doing fine in there......im SOOOO relieved.

I drunk1pint, believe it or not, it wasnt enough, she was able to do all the checks on the baby with one pint in me, but i had to drink another 4 cups afterwards for her to check the placenta!.

Baby didnt like been pressed so hard by the probe, i could feel it pushing against it all the time, wasnt happy!.

Baby co-operated however, and my thoughts were right, its a BOY!!!. so glad i know now!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan0030.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooo madcat and peanut! I can't wait to hear genders!!!! I actually hope it's a boy for me so I don't lose the bet :rofl: It involves nappy changing for 2 weeks straight!

I'm feeling a bit better today. The midwife said that my sickness should go away once the yolk sac disappears because there's still a tiny bit there and the placenta hasn't fully taken over yet. fx'd!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LMAO! Same time posting! Congrats on your little boy!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray and congratulations!! Our first gender, and me tomorrow, eek! Glad baby is happy and healthy. They look so huge on the 20 week scan compared to our little beans at 12 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hooray and congratulations!! Our first gender, and me tomorrow, eek! Glad baby is happy and healthy. They look so huge on the 20 week scan compared to our little beans at 12 weeks. :happydance:

yes, baby looked a bit more chubbier on this scan!!. I could feel him fighting against the probe too!.

What time are you going for yours tomorrow peanut??,maybe you'll have a girl to even things out!


----------



## molly85

Awww madcat BOY!!!!!! eek 31st don't seem so far away now.

Got my doctors appointment moved to today, god knows how this is going to work bit scared but eek lets hope he agrees being home is better for me.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This kid is kicking my ass! Back to bed I go :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: madcat congrats on Team :blue: :) so glad everything was well :)

Peanut hon I reckon your :pink: and I`m :blue: :lol:

I am home early :( after a trip to antenatal day care unit to be checked over.....long story but I also have ligament issues and maybe another UTI on top of the SPD :sad1:


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor madly. :hugs: I hope you're resting properly! My stomach muscles have gone. They were sore yesterday so I did the sit up test and yep, big sticky out ridge down the middle. Really pleased I've another month before my physio appointment!

I spent the morning on the strategy and am fairly back to where I was. Not as good but I suppose once it's padded out properly it'll look very different anyway. So annoying. No doubt I'll be too tired this afternoon to do the stuff I planned and I've a busy week so won't get much further. Sigh. Not enough time!

Send the girlie vibes ladies! I'm trying not to think about it. I can see me bring disappointed if it's a boy, only temporarily of course, so trying not to get my hopes up. We just have no ideas at all for boy names!

Madcat do you have a name chosen now? Will you be sharing it?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut I def think :pink: without a doubt weird but I thought madcat was having a :blue: and cause I am after you I think it will be :blue: :pink: :blue: :rofl:

CRAZY?!?!?!?!?!!?

I got DH to move the buffet over so I can rest up my legs....I am beginning to think Mat Leave at 29wks is something am going to have to seriously consider...esp if this prob gets worse :cry: My bump support was hurting me so much this morning I had to take it off I felt like I was been squeezed to death :( DH commented on how fed up he was of it all...joking of course!!!!!!!.....but I burst into :cry:.....what am I going to do with myself only another 20wks ha....I am beginning to think I am just to old for pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

How old are you madly? However old you're not too old for pregnancy, it just feels like that. I felt the same at 29. Pregnancy is just hard!

I can tell you thunk blue for you as you always say he when talking about Charlie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: Am 28yrs old hon :cry: I realise now how easy pregnancy was with Oliver although it didnt feel like it at the time....seems I got off reasonably scot free then but now OH DEAR ME! 

Am sure I will be ok...am in good spirits but am finding it difficult cause I dont feel like `me` esp where work is concerned and I love my job but I feel like its starting to effect even that :( I guess Mat Leave in 9wks or so isnt that bad I guess :wacko: I am hoping it doesnt come to that but I have a feeling it just may :(

I just think :blue: however am told that some women carry :pink: with difficulty and so alot of my friends and family are saying :pink: simply because of this :shrug: I still think :blue: males can be such pains :lol: I was joking earlier saying Charlie had better be a saint when born after all the bother am having :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Poor madly. :hugs: I hope you're resting properly! My stomach muscles have gone. They were sore yesterday so I did the sit up test and yep, big sticky out ridge down the middle. Really pleased I've another month before my physio appointment!
> 
> I spent the morning on the strategy and am fairly back to where I was. Not as good but I suppose once it's padded out properly it'll look very different anyway. So annoying. No doubt I'll be too tired this afternoon to do the stuff I planned and I've a busy week so won't get much further. Sigh. Not enough time!
> 
> Send the girlie vibes ladies! I'm trying not to think about it. I can see me bring disappointed if it's a boy, only temporarily of course, so trying not to get my hopes up. We just have no ideas at all for boy names!
> 
> Madcat do you have a name chosen now? Will you be sharing it?

Ah see, i conditioned my thinking to "Boy" all along, i had always seen myself having a girl(even before i decided we should try for kids), but then i was worried id be really upset if they said "boy" when i was hoping for a girl.
Id be lying if i said there wasnt a small percentage of me slightly dissapointed that i wont be buying pretty things, doing girlie things, doing hair etc, but im not upset as id really conditioned my thinking all along!.

My main concern was that everything was healthy in there, i was watching the sonographer doing all the checks, one after the other, hoping she wouldnt say anything after each one!.

Baby IS as low down as i thought 'he' was too, main body/heart/head in my pelvis(low tummy) which is why ive been feeling an awkward lump feeling in the way if i bend or get up(right where i usually crease), her probe found the legs and feet in the upper half towards my belly button. I think it will be better when he changes position a bit.

Whats happened to your stomach muscles??:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Congratulations Madcat on your healthy little boy :happydance:

Madly hon I'm so sorry you are feeling so crappy. 

I'm having a horrific day. Left my work at quarter to 11 cos we'd had 3" of snow in a hour. I'm completely stuck about 25 miles from home and I've now been in my car for nearly 4 hours. Traffic is completely at a stand still :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh yes, and im pretty sure im getting my way with the name now!!.

DH said today that he hasnt come up with anything better than Bailey:happydance:, he asked if i had a middle name but i dont so i said thats something for him to be thinking about. I really love the name Bailey.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no gilz! Can you get some help? Is everyone stuck in the snow?

Madcat I have abdominal muscle separation. At its most serious it can need surgery and might mean the baby gets stuck transverse and requires a section. Wasn't that bad for me obviously! But it bloody hurt and I needed physio after. And this is why at 9 weeks I asked for my referral. :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh no gilz! Can you get some help? Is everyone stuck in the snow?
> 
> Madcat I have abdominal muscle separation. At its most serious it can need surgery and might mean the baby gets stuck transverse and requires a section. Wasn't that bad for me obviously! But it bloody hurt and I needed physio after. And this is why at 9 weeks I asked for my referral. :growlmad:

oh god, thats sounds painful, hope i dont get anything like that!. 

While im at it, I'll wish you lots of luck for 'Your' scan tomorrow too, cant wait to see what team youre on!. (by the way, i had a couple of sips of coke before mine just incase!):thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

No Peanut I'm totally stuck with no one to help. My OH is down south with the four wheel drive and I can't even get turned round to see if I can get a hotel somewhere.


----------



## PeanutBean

Can you call roadside rescue gilz?

Bailey the April baby!

I'm watching the last Merlin episode. Just finished my rather late lunch at last. Merlin is ace! Rest of the series has been a mixed bag.


----------



## molly85

Gilz get onto the AA and get you outta there your PG, your fuel will run out and you will have no heating. at some point you will need to pee and eat.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with the other Ladies Gilz hon get you some help :thumbup:

Peanut hon is there nothing your MW can do about your referral its riddick :growlmad:

I love Bailey madcat :) lets hope your dh comes up with a middle name thats suits too :thumbup:

Talking of baby names I think we have finally agreed on Charlotte Aine for :pink: but I dont think we will need to use it of course but I wanted it agreed just in case we get a surprise :lol: I was threatening DH with not asking the gender if he didnt come up with a middle name for her either that or using my choice of Rae which he didnt want ha :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Yay congrats madcat!!
1st of all i'm delighted all is good with baby!!And secondly,I know you would've liked a girl,but congrats on the wee man.Once it sinks in you'll be over the moon.
And may I just say that boys are the best!They're so affectionate and gorgeous,a lot of lil girls I know are wee bitches!!You are just gonna adore him!
I don't even mind if I have a 3rd boy,coz thats just how amazing they are!!plus think of how much easier it'll be when he's a teenager!!

Gilz hon,I feel your pain.I got stuck on the motorway in floods for 6hrs when 30wks preg with oran,i sat there and cried.Couldn't even have a pee on the side of the rd it was a packed motorway.Hope you get home soon,f**cking snow,soooo sick of it.

Madly:hugs:you're really in bits god love you.And as for your age you're all making me feel ancient!I didn't have my 1st til 1 was 31,and I'm now 35 and i've pretty much sailed thru.I just think pregnancy does not suit you,or peanut,your bodies don't like it and revolt against it!!!

Peanut,GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!
Sooo looking forward to hearing what you're having.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby :hugs:

I agree I wanted to enjoy this pregnancy so much as its my last but :nope: somehow I think I am in with this crap for the long run....trust me to get summat so simple but so crap at the same time :wacko: I dont think pregnancy likes me esp not this pregnancy :lol: am in good spirits...I think :shrug:.....no just kidding I dont want this to get me down although I wish DH would be more considerate :growlmad: I didnt empty the washing machine as its in our cellar and I struggle with the steps now :dohh: I ask him to simply put it on and empty it and once he brings it back upstairs I hang it :thumbup: Well hes decided the grand job of putting it on and emptying it is just way to much effort for him and has just thrown a :hissy: hes been snoring on the sofa for about two hrs and just woke up and decided he was going to take his bad mood out on me again :trouble: mmmmmmmmm I think he forgets who does nearly everything else in this house on top of work and this current situation I am finding myself in also funny hes the first to complain if my boss has me doing stuff that triggers this SPD maybe he should take heed himself!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon I have to agree with vbaby I love my little man which is why I would so love to have another (even though this is my last babe so no chance of a girly later on!) Hes just so loving and kind and caring where as my neice and god-daughter a scary breed entirely :wacko: I hate to admit it but I think I will be the same and disappointed for a few mins if we are told :pink: :(


----------



## PeanutBean

You sort that DH or yours out Madly, or tell him I'll pop over on the train and do it for you!

We both sooo wanted a girl first time, only because we want both but we'd prefer to be in an all girl family than all boy (my brother and sister both have all boys) and so if we had a girl first we totally wouldn't care what happened next. I also think snotty older sisters are hilarious but older brothers are usually just mean! :haha: Byron is absolutely the best toddler in the whole world though, even my brother with 5 boys of his own holds Byron in a special place in his heart. It doesn't matter what we get in the end as they are all amazing and funny and a nightmare and trouble! :rofl: Still, fingers crossed for a girl tomorrow! :rofl: Actually I can't imagine having another boy in the family any more than I can imagine having a girl join us. The whole idea of being 4 instead of 3 seems fictional!

Gilz I hope you're ok... :(

On the bad when pregnant thing, I am bag with pregnancy hormones full stop. Every pill I've tried has been a disaster from no libido, to constant bleeding, to massive weight gain... My non-pregnant hormones (before Byron anyway) were just perfect and any messing them up messes me up. They have been all wrong since Byron though so I hope this pregnancy will fix them again!


----------



## madcatwoman

I know youre right girls, i always hear good things about boys!.
Im just so pleased they were able to tell us today, the sonographer started doing the checks and told us she wouldnt talk for a bit, but half way thru she piped up..."ohhh, its a boy!", and showed us a weird looking shot. But then a bit later i saw what i recognise as a potty shot, she said we dont like to be 100% certain but with boys its quite easy to tell, slightly more margin for error with girls. +the relief to know that everything was healthy in there was great.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's well scary when they're doing the checks as they always like to do them all before reporting back. When I had mine with Byron I expected her to be all "the hearts ok, this measurement is ok, the kidneys are functioning..." and totally felt her silence meant something ominous. I was nearly crying by the time she finally spoke and said all was well and turned the screen round for me.

I can't believe it's tomorrow!


----------



## sequeena

Oh madcat congrats on your BOY!!! What a beautiful scan picture!!! :hugs:

Well I know monkey pirate is burrowed in tight because I feel terrible. I will take it all but wish I didn't feel so bad :( I'm only 5 weeks, it's ridiculous :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> It's well scary when they're doing the checks as they always like to do them all before reporting back. When I had mine with Byron I expected her to be all "the hearts ok, this measurement is ok, the kidneys are functioning..." and totally felt her silence meant something ominous. I was nearly crying by the time she finally spoke and said all was well and turned the screen round for me.
> 
> I can't believe it's tomorrow!

i know,couldnt take anymore, i had to speak up half way through and ask if everything is ok so far!!.

Im so looking forward to hearing about yours!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys that's me just home over 8 hours after I left my work. So stressed out and haven't eaten all day so going to stuff my face and then catch up on all of the posts.


----------



## sequeena

Enjoy your food!! X

Girls how did you get through the early days? I feel so terrible I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## gilz82

I have no advice on that Sequeena. My ms didn't kick in until 8 weeks and then it was just constant nausea. Wasn't pleasant but eating little and often helped. 

Peanut is probably your best bet, she still doesn't feel great even at 20wks. 

On that note good luck tomorrow Peanut I'm sure everything will be perfect with your little one.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you're home gilz. Tell us all about it when you're warm and fed and comfy.

Sequeena, gilz is right that I've felt crap throughout. These past couple of weeks I've seen improvement with two or even three days not too bad then the same a bit off. Yesterday was bad and today I've felt nearly as sick as some weeks ago. Not been sick for 3 or 4 weeks though. The only advice I have is to do anything that helps. If you need to eat crisps and drink pop and not work but lie around all day instead, do it. It's all worth it even if you feel guilty or lazy. The only other offering is words of wisdom - it will pass, be it weeks, months, the birth. Every day takes you a step closer and all you have to do is live through it because time will pass. I know I sound melodramatic but honestly this is just how it is! I hav been through many times of utter despair. I cry, I retch, I moan, sometimes I'm sick then eventually I sleep and it's a new day. And it dies get better through the pregnancy no matter how bad it gets.


----------



## DaretoDream

mad- i'm so happy you're having a healthy boy!!! :) I heard boys usually have an easier pregnancy. 

My sciatic nerve in my foot has been acting up- and i have a constant backache. I have pimples on the sides of my face kind of under my jaw- so no one really knows but me. I have pimples on my back and some on the backs of my arm!! I have insane vivid dreams. I am peeing constantly and today i thought i felt a touch of ms. No vomiting but, the thought was there! And of course randomly i'll get a punch in the ovary like a cramp and then it goes away again. My knees will ache if i cross my legs for too long and the legs will feel sore too. but my back! AUGH! 

And i'm only 5 weeks. Here come the symptoms.

Btw i did wind up telling my mother. her response was 'shit' followed by i gave her indigestion followed by 'why' and 'every time you are upset or something happens like it does something i will laugh because YOU did this to yourself' finally by the end of the night i got a congrats with a hug- ending with her constantly talking about pregnancy. all in all, the best response i ever could've gotten.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey dare! :hugs: Remember to think of yourself and LO and try not to worry about your mum's warped view. Maybe a grandchild will change her for the better.

Gilz your cars trapped in the snow is all over the news. Were you on the motorway too? I hope you're home this morning (and assume so as you've not been on yet) and feel better after a rest. How horrid for you, I'd be so anxious in that situation.

Well DH has his job review today though by all accounts from the union it's a formality and whatever he says he'll be on a final warning and if he is sick again in the next 12 months he can be fired. I just don't understand how this policy can be legal.

I feel super sick this morning and really tired. Got to get showered, walk the dog and eat before leaving for the scan about half 1. I don't hold out much hope of getting work done today. I was having a pretty mad dream when DH came up with toast. Dreamt the carpet fitters scratched out downstairs window so they came back to replace with a lovely shiny new one. They brought DH a new blue suit jacket to replace an older one. Meanwhile my parents and our old dog Ebin were all sat on a settee in the kitchen looking out lovely windows we don't have in there and Ebin was reading a book. My mum was saying how like an amusing cartoon they looked! Then I finally figured out a way to rearrange everything so we could bring the piano out of the kitchen. Sounds bland now I've written it down. :rofl: But it was busy and exciting while I dreamt it!

Well I might try get back to sleep for a bit, see if it'll help.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

:headspin: Whhhaaa I am 11 weeks tomorrow!

Time has flown by!

:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Morning guys. Peanut I got back about 8 last night I did pop in to post that I was ok maybe it was too far back for you to have seen it. Yesterday was a nightmare I got stuck trying to get on the slip road to the motorway. Ended up getting pushed up by about 6 men, then got stuck on the motorway sitting completely stationary for about 3 hours. Moved for about 3 miles then stuck for another 3 hours. In total my 30mile journey took 8 hours. Never ever again am I doing that!!

Just had to phone EPAU as I keep having heart palpitations. They started in the car yesterday so I put it down to stress/fear. But I've had more overnight and this morning. EPAU said that it's just the stress and I've to have a day of doing absolutely nothing. 

Peanut hope your DHs meeting goes as well as it can and I'm sure your scan this afternoon will be perfect. Let us know as soon as you can :hugs:

Happy 11weeks tomorrow sofiekirsten :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz poor you. I did see your post last night or I'd have been worrying all night! I'm sure the palpitations will be stress. I often had them with Byron even when not stressed. The heart pumps faster anyway when we're pregnant so I think it doesn't take much for it to be working hard enough to feel funny. Have a lovely restful day. I've not even got my laptop on. I've not even got out of bed! I'm wondering about calling in sick so I can relax about the day but I've had so much sickness this pregnancy already and I'll do emails and other work anyway once I finally feel able to move. Seems to cheeky to put half sick day on my record as I'll not be working this afternoon but I don't want a full one when I wouldn't be working anyway! Keep sick burping to excess. Really gross. Maybe a rennies will help...


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut just do the teeniest bit of work that you possibly can then you don't need to have any sick days. Worrying about your DH can't help with how rough you are feeling. Just think though by this afternoon you'll know what your little baby is and that everything is ok with him/her :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

What are your plans for your day of rest?


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm going to take it super easy like the midwife said. Will venture out with the dog later when it's slightly warmer as it's -9 here and I can't face more cold and snow yet. 

Just thinking I'm working from home tomorrow anyway cos I have my midwife appointment but after that I only have 7 days left of work til I'm off for Christmas :happydance:

Over Christmas me and OH are going to look for a different car for me. Defintely couldn't have cope with yesterday with the jellybean in tow as well.


----------



## madcatwoman

Enjoy your scan this PM peanut, let us know all about it as soon as you can, will be thinking of you.x

im at the MW this afternoon for the 20 week appointment.


----------



## molly85

Aww gilz glad you made it safely.


Scan! are we updateing thefrnt page as we go?

Lovely GP signed me off for another 2 weeks lovely man, very caring and listened did not feel rushed at all, was in his waiting room for 1.5 hours though yikes.


Got hold of teh physio department they had nothing until end of the year except tomorrow so I jumped at the chance. Supermarket shopping should not have you laid out on the sofa in pain for the rest of the night no matter how much like a hippo you look. (I'v rapidly turned into 1, can't see my feet properly, will post a picture when my camera reappears.)

Madly whip that mans butt a bit of washing wont kill him. 

Hapy 11 weeks sophiekirsten(sp)


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a good mw appointment, I don't see mine for another 7 weeks.

What sort of car do you fancy gilz? What sort of budget do you have? I'm pretty pleased with our Renault scenic. We had a Skoda fabia when I first had Byron and the pram took up the whole boot. We couldn't have gone camping with it or anything like that, but we did a deal with my parents and got a Citroën Xsara. Got to admit I absolutely hated it! Apart from the cost of getting a new car I was pretty happy when it got written off after a pick up truck reversed out into it.

Well DH has had his review and as he'd gone 9 months top this last sickness they've given him a reprieve and no warning. He's back where he was - if he's sick in the next year he gets this same meeting again and will probably get the warning. So it doesn't sound like they took any of the factors into consideration, just that he'd gone 9 months. Jerks. Most sinister is they suggested he get a flu jab (though he's never been off with flu) which he's already had! Can't quite put my finger on it but that quite scares me.

I'm showered. Need to try do my teeth, walk the dog, de-ice the car and eat. If I can fit work in all the better but I can't see it happening. I'm up to date with emails at least.


----------



## PeanutBean

What needs updating Molly?


----------



## molly85

Oh the coloured stalks next to our EDD's I was being lazy and didn't look


----------



## madcatwoman

dont know if this sounds strange(?):shrug:

but these last few days, my tummy really does feel full of baby, as if hes bigger, heavier, everything really, im aware of the weight in there. Ive also been wondering if hes in a funny position sometimes just be how my tummy feels. Maybe hes on a growth spurt or something. 
I feel like im getting a small percentage of insight into how it must feel in the 3rd tri!


----------



## gilz82

Peanut I'm not sure about cars to be honest. With all the snow we get in Scotland it'll need to be something with four wheel drive. I could just take my OHs merc jeep and let him trade my car in for him to get a new jeep type thing for towing our caravan etc. 

Glad your doc is looking after you Molly. Have fun at the mw Madcat, I didn't get a chance to ask yesterday how did your DH take the news of having a son?

Just saw a link to this thread in second tri, thought it was quite interesting for us first time mums so thought I'd repost here for everyone https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/480391-tips-get-through-first-weeks.html


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to read you girls aren't feeling too great :(

I'm actually feeling ok right now....just hungry that's all.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Peanut I'm not sure about cars to be honest. With all the snow we get in Scotland it'll need to be something with four wheel drive. I could just take my OHs merc jeep and let him trade my car in for him to get a new jeep type thing for towing our caravan etc.
> 
> Glad your doc is looking after you Molly. Have fun at the mw Madcat, I didn't get a chance to ask yesterday how did your DH take the news of having a son?
> 
> Just saw a link to this thread in second tri, thought it was quite interesting for us first time mums so thought I'd repost here for everyone https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/480391-tips-get-through-first-weeks.html

I think DH is secretly very pleased with himself. he said he wouldnt have minded if it was boy or girl, but secretly he's having images of Lego, trainsets and mechano!


----------



## PeanutBean

Haha molly, it's too much work to check old posts, you're off sick after all! :winkwink: Yes it's good you're being looked after and ace you've got an early physio appointment. I'm wondering about rescheduling mine but it's so much effort!


----------



## PeanutBean

I love love love Lego, trainsets and mecchano! You can do those things with a girl too! Glad you're both feeling happy madcat.


----------



## gilz82

I think my OH will be the same if we are having a boy, although I'm sure he'll love a girl too if we are having one. 

I wish my scan was this Thursday instead of a fortnight on Thursday. I'm getting so impatient :haha: By the time the jellybean gets here I'll have wished the past 9 months away :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

My OH actually wants a girl... he says it's because he's not into sport. I think it's just because he wants a daddy's girl :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena mine is the same. We're very unmacho in our house and are eternally terrified Byron will grow to love football!

It'll come quick Gilz. Can't quite believe my scan is today. I must confess that of all times in my life so far pregnancy is something I'm happy to wish past! The only catch now is it means missing some of Byron's best months. He's at a brilliant age, such a joy!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

OMG the doppler came this morning!

I only ordered it yesterday! but I am glad because I tried it out and I heared Petals HB!! It was the sweetest thing ever!

I called Adam and he was all excited so I told him I will do it for him later!

Petal is on my right side hiding and keeping warm but I feel so much better that I have heared her HB

I am so on :cloud9:


----------



## gilz82

That's quite funny Peanut we are the opposite in our house, both of us love football and cars and outdoorsy type things. If we have a girl she'll so need to be a little tom boy :haha:

Sofiekirsten dopplers are fab aren't they. I had a listen this morning to make sure the jellybean was ok and I can't believe how low down he/she still is even though I'm nearly 17wks.


----------



## molly85

ahhh another doppler. Matt hates crowds etc and is very antisocial so i think will struggle with being a football dad. but then knowing our luck if we have a girl she'll want to join the team so he's not going to win lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray for hbs!

Gilz we love outdoors things. In fact the only sports I like are mountain biking and diving which are both totally dominated by men. I would say what we hate is competition. Don't forget I'm a scientist too so not exactly stereotypically feminine! We're a bit role reversal really and I love it!

My changing bag has just arrived! But I've just eaten so going to walk the dog while I can still function. Work before pleasure!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I so want to start buying things Peanut. My oh won't let me til we've had our 20wk scan. I know that's quite sensible but again I'm just impatient. I've already seen the crib and Moses basket we want and they are in the sale. Sods law they'll be back up to full price by after my scan!


----------



## sequeena

Aw sofie :cloud9:

I really want a doppler but am too afraid to get one. I will keep well away from them I think.


----------



## gilz82

Sequeena I was the same only bought my Doppler a couple of weeks ago as I was terrified of them. But after my the second kidney infection of my pregnancy I decided I'd rather be able to hear if the jellybean was in there.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh yes, dopplers are all good in my book. Mine gaves me plenty of peace of mind i have to say. Ive now taken to just leaving it on my tummy and watching it been kicked around lol. My hb is very low too, usually around the knicker line--to the left or right, only on two occassions has it ever been marginally higher. Only the legs are in my actual tummy, body being so low down is actually getting a little uncomfortable now so im really hoping its not much longer before he moves up.

Peanut DH&I cant stand football either, i really hope our son doesnt grow up and become a fanatic!:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Jus updated DH on my morning (just back from dogwalk but still no actual work) and ge replied "f work today,let's worry about babies instead". Happy days!

Gilz we've needed a new changing bag for an age so whatever happens we'll use this. Maybe you should get your basket and stuff. What does your oh know? You're the one carrying the baby. ;). This new one is huge! Should be plenty big for everything we need to put in it and weirdly seems no bigger than our current one when closed. Need DH's approval too as he uses the bag loads as well. We also got a toilet seat that has an extra training seat layer. Not even taken that out the bag! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Afternoon Ladies :wave:

Cant wait until you update after your scan Peanut....still think Team :pink: :wohoo: I think am next for my 20wk scan then :shrug: Only 7 days to go :)

Gilz I am so glad you got home in one piece :hugs:

Molly so glad your Dr signed you off make sure you rest up plenty :thumbup:

madcat hon between 20-21wks babe has a mega growth spurt by 4inches from approx 6.5 to 10.5 and this is why generally most women `pop` after there 20wk scan :) This is maybe why you feel `heavy` and I also think this is why I was diagnosed with the liagments pains ontop of the SPD yesterday due to the rapid growth iykwim :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sick: Groan :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Afternoon Ladies :wave:
> 
> Cant wait until you update after your scan Peanut....still think Team :pink: :wohoo: I think am next for my 20wk scan then :shrug: Only 7 days to go :)
> 
> Gilz I am so glad you got home in one piece :hugs:
> 
> Molly so glad your Dr signed you off make sure you rest up plenty :thumbup:
> 
> madcat hon between 20-21wks babe has a mega growth spurt by 4inches from approx 6.5 to 10.5 and this is why generally most women `pop` after there 20wk scan :) This is maybe why you feel `heavy` and I also think this is why I was diagnosed with the liagments pains ontop of the SPD yesterday due to the rapid growth iykwim :thumbup:

oh ok, wondered if it was a growth spurt perhaps, i am feeling veru much pregnant these last few days i have to say!.

This is a busy month for scans isnt it, cant wait for peanuts and yours next madly!.

Peanut, sounds good!, baby day today, bugger work!:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Funny you say that about the size of baby at 20wks madly.I was out shopping all day yesterday and walking about for about 6 hrs.I was in severe pain last night everytime I tried to stand up,my pelvis was killing me!From now on maybe 3 hrs shoppping will be enough!!!
Well madcat has it sunk in its a wee man in there?does it make it more real?Its lovely to be able to call him him or he now isn't it,instead of it!!

Poor gilz,thank god you god home safely.Stay home for as long as this shit weather lasts,and just rest.xx

yay molly,2 more wks off,thats great,hope you're enjoying it.x

Sofie,glad you found lo's heartbeat!!I chickened out of getting a doppler,and now really wish I had!This bold baby is stressing me,still not feeling movement everyday,and this is my 3rd!!

Peanut,best of luck today,i've my fingers crossed and thinking pink for you.Can't wait to hear.xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Funny you say that about the size of baby at 20wks madly.I was out shopping all day yesterday and walking about for about 6 hrs.I was in severe pain last night everytime I tried to stand up,my pelvis was killing me!From now on maybe 3 hrs shoppping will be enough!!!
> Well madcat has it sunk in its a wee man in there?does it make it more real?Its lovely to be able to call him him or he now isn't it,instead of it!!
> 
> Poor gilz,thank god you god home safely.Stay home for as long as this shit weather lasts,and just rest.xx
> 
> yay molly,2 more wks off,thats great,hope you're enjoying it.x
> 
> Sofie,glad you found lo's heartbeat!!I chickened out of getting a doppler,and now really wish I had!This bold baby is stressing me,still not feeling movement everyday,and this is my 3rd!!
> 
> Peanut,best of luck today,i've my fingers crossed and thinking pink for you.Can't wait to hear.xxx

i think its starting to sink in more today vbaby, im so glad i know now!.

sounds like we all might be on a growthspurt!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I reckon we are, would explain my now-split muscles too. Eating chips. This baby is jabbing toes into my pelvis, ouch!

:hugs: Ozzie

Vbaby I was thinking of you this morning when I read you're about to get another foolhardy austerity budget. This is what got Ireland into needing a bailout in the first place! Sounds like it's a knife edge for your government.


----------



## vbaby3

thanks peanut,yeh its on tv from 3o'clock today.not gonna watch coz its too depressing.Will just catch up with it all on the 6 oclock news tonight,see how much more of my husbands hard earned money they're gonna rob from us.Bast**rds

Good luck again,you're prob on your way now!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut, mad cat and vbaby it sounds like we are all having a growth spurt :dohh: would explain my sudden on slaught of pain yesterday and my trip to the antenatal assessment unit to be checked out :( The Dr said ligament pains ontop of SPD and possibly another UTI not great but I woke up with it and my bump support was having a detrimental effect yesterday and making the pain worse like I was been squeezed when the week previously it was great and it also felt tighter....I kept tugging at it yesterday morning and complaining it had shrunk....silly me I bet I have expanded and thats why I was feeling the pinch....now on reflection it makes bloody sense :wacko:

EDIT AND YOU WOULD HAVE THOUGHT ONE OF THE DRS OR MIDWIFES AT THE ASSESSMENT UNIT WOULD HAVE MADE THIS CONNECTION TOO.....BLOODY IDIOTS! THERES ME IN SO MUCH PAIN I COULD HARDLY WALK AND WORRYING WHEN ALL ALONG A VERY SIMPLE EXPLANATION!


----------



## DaretoDream

Peanut- are you hoping for one or the other? Or do you have a feeling?


----------



## molly85

come on peanut we are all waiting


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i forgot to say, i have also started getting ligament pains, either on my left or my right side, have been for 2-3 days now!!.

Just seen the MW.told me to keep an eye on my itchyness, she said our skin will be dry though, but if excessive then to let her know.
She also found a small trace of sugar in my sample, but didnt seem to worried, she thinks its from the sugar i had on my cereals earlier, but will test again in 5 weeks.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I really am miserable :cry: I can't even do much. I just want to lay in bed! I'm scared too cause I'm throwing up water again and there are these little grey bits (sorry for the TMI) in it and I don't know what I've eaten that's grey! :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Hmmmph!!!Where's peanut.Wonder is her hospital is like mine.They give you an appointment for 2 o'clock,then don't see you til half 3!!


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie I wouldn't worry about it greatly stomach acid makes everything you eat or drink turn weird and wonderful colours. If you aren't even managing to keep water down though you should maybe phone your dr.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hmmmph!!!Where's peanut.Wonder is her hospital is like mine.They give you an appointment for 2 o'clock,then don't see you til half 3!!

with my 9am appointment the staff were all congregated in the staff room dirnking coffee and talking about the weather until 15mins past, and then at 20past one of them decided they would see me!.

same with the MW appointments!


----------



## vbaby3

I second what gilz said there ozzie,you don't wanna get dehydrated.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh madcat meant to ask how come you had to drink for your scan. The letter for my 20wk says a full bladder wasn't required, worried that's wrong now :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Back after a lovely soak in the bath :)

Thought Peanut would be back by now :( Where are you Peanut?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh madcat meant to ask how come you had to drink for your scan. The letter for my 20wk says a full bladder wasn't required, worried that's wrong now :dohh:

well, i thought they were most likely to tell me to go to the loo!.
I had 1 pint one hour before, i thought this would be too much as it was.

sonographer immeadiately told me it was enough for her to do the checks on the baby, but she would need far more in my bladder to do any checks on the placenta, she said it would need more pushing up!. so i drank another 4 plastic cups worth!!!!!!!!!!!, even then she said, it could be better but was ok!!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I think I'll phone them and check. My hospital are always running late I don't want to make it much worse by not having drunk anything when I'm supposed to have.


----------



## tas1

Madcat probably had to drink more with Mr baby being so low. I didnt drink anything i cant hold my wee in for too long after having a 9lb baby and now being pregnant its worse if i need a wee i have to go,and i dread sneezing or laughing or coughing lol!!

have you been shopping yet Madcat? i was in asda today an looking at baby clothes...so cute. I bought an all in one suit for when he is born,its not too thick so i think it will be nice for a spring coat plus i did want a winter baby so he'll just have to live with it lol!

I think its really unfair when its your second as you dont see the MWs as much my next appointment is 27th January i had my last one when i was 15 wks so its ages away!

Oh and MadCat how did sugar from your cereal get into your wee?!? is it me just being stupid?!? lol (use to be blonde)

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm back!!!!

Something up with O2 and couldn't connect on my phone to let you know sooner. WE did loads of the checks and all was well but she couldn't get a face shot and one view of the spine nor the gender so she sent me away to drink and walk. I'd already had half a pint of milk and half a pint of orange and pop but I didn't even need a wee! :dohh: So pottered about a bit. When I sat down again I felt some jiggling and we were called back in. The baby had rolled over from on the back to the front so she was able to get all the other measurements and some better images of some she'd already taken. Everything fine and then she moved on to look for the gender. While she was looking she asked me what we have and I said boy and that we'd like a girl but they're all gorgeous and she said "well, it's a girl".

And I cried!!!!! DH asked how confident she was and she said pretty and she showed the two lines. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay Peanut hon that's fabulous news :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I'm back!!!!
> 
> Something up with O2 and couldn't connect on my phone to let you know sooner. WE did loads of the checks and all was well but she couldn't get a face shot and one view of the spine nor the gender so she sent me away to drink and walk. I'd already had half a pint of milk and half a pint of orange and pop but I didn't even need a wee! :dohh: So pottered about a bit. When I sat down again I felt some jiggling and we were called back in. The baby had rolled over from on the back to the front so she was able to get all the other measurements and some better images of some she'd already taken. Everything fine and then she moved on to look for the gender. While she was looking she asked me what we have and I said boy and that we'd like a girl but they're all gorgeous and she said "well, it's a girl".
> 
> And I cried!!!!! DH asked how confident she was and she said pretty and she showed the two lines. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh fantastic!!!!, i thought for a min you were going to say you couldnt find out the gender!. Oh wow, really pleased for you hun xxxx:baby::happydance:


----------



## tas1

Congrats on having a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! The ideal situation well done!!!! xxx


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on your girl Peanut!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bids

OH WOW CONGTRATS PEANUT!!! :D really chuffed for you....


----------



## PeanutBean

I am stunned. It just didn't seem possible. And I can relax about a third baby, whatever comes comes and if we want to stop at two that's fine. AND we don't have to think of a new boy name :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats on Team :pink: hon I knew it...............so I will def be Team :blue: am so sure of it :rofl:

and my theory is this that cause vbaby couldnt get a gender confirmation and she was before madcat she will have a :pink: too :thumbup:......who goes after me cause they will also be :pink: too!


----------



## Bids

awww its perfect in my eyes peanut couldnt be better boy first, girl second - well done and congrats again!!


----------



## Bids

Is it me madly??? mines 30th dec??? anyone in before that i was kinda hoping boy hehe but we're not bothered either way lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I could be wrong I guess :lol: it just funny I thought madcat :blue: and Peanut :pink: I also guessed my bump buddy too :rofl:


----------



## Bids

haha well we'll see if your on a roll - you physic haha you can start charging if your right ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids if am right about my babys gender it will start to get a bit freaky :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> I could be wrong I guess :lol: it just funny I thought madcat :blue: and Peanut :pink: I also guessed my bump buddy too :rofl:

Guess me :D

Not that I'll be finding out though :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

madly it will be freaky if youre right!!, i think Bids is pink now too!! OMG! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think....

vbaby :pink:
madcat is :blue:
Peanut is :pink:
Madly I will be :blue:


so come on Ladies who is after me....I`m 14th Dec ?????


----------



## Bids

well i have the girls name sorted so that will be fine if it is haha but like you cat i always imagined i'd have a boy first but hey im just glad i got preggers in the first place :D 

i'll let you know in 24 days haha YAY well hopefully i will....


----------



## gilz82

Me Madly I'm next!! my scan is the 23rd then Bids and then Loopy.


----------



## Bids

YAY your allowed to be right now madly lmao :D


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I think....
> 
> vbaby :pink:
> madcat is :blue:
> Peanut is :pink:
> Madly I will be :blue:
> 
> 
> so come on Ladies who is after me....I`m 14th Dec ?????

love it!... keep this going on here!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bids

loopy will be pleased sure she was team pink lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> loopy will be pleased sure she was team pink lol

i think you could mess it up though, i think you might be right about the taste for sugary things being-girl and the gagging and salty things being boys!.


----------



## vbaby3

Wow peanut!!!!!!!I'm really delighted for you!!
Especially after all the sickness and crap in your pregnancy you deserved a lil girlie!I'd say you're on cloud 9!!

Love your way of thinking madly and thank you,a girl would do lovely thanks!Hope you're right!!

Was just gonna book my 4d earlier for the 2nd jan,have to suit dh's days off,so txt him to double check,but he thinks celtic rangers play that day so prob doesn't suit!!!
Not that he's actually going to the match,just watching it on tv!!!
See why I want a girlie!!Shays as much into the footie as his daddy,so i'm sure oran will be too,I'll be all lonely in a few yrs!!
See what I have to put up with?lol?Already have 2 boys to


----------



## gilz82

Oh well if that's true i must be team blue then, i'm all about salty just now, plain crisps, salted peanuts and salted butter. I haven't used butter for years but just can't stick flora on my toast anymore.

I would hate to muck up Madly's psychic talents tho :rofl:

Oh yeah Vbaby the old firm is supposed to be the 2nd although think it'll depend on how the weather is here at that time.


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah I only ever want salty things!

Madly is your theory just that we will alternate gender by scan date? :rofl:

DH has told his family. His mum was pretty excited and said she would send over some of their massive collection of Sylvanian Families (my little SIL is only 13). I said she can send it now! Byron would love playing with little animals keeping house! He gave strict instructions to all his family about the pink thing so I think I can announce on fb after all.

I'm pretty excited! Though still nauseous. I love us finding out! It was loads of fun not finding out and loads of fun finding out too! Happy days. Is Sequeena the only one keeping it a surprise?


----------



## vbaby3

Oh sequeena,you're a strong woman!!!I couldn't bare not to know!!!
I'd say you just can't believe it peanut!
If I get told girl i'd say i'll be in a state of shock too,so many people guess boy for me i'm starting to believe it!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Did you all see my Mum's theory? It means we have to have another child and it be a girl! Unless one of my siblings has another my mistake as they all say they're done. She was pretty stunned when I told her. Oh I might go look at clothes on pumpkin patch! Suddenly I see how people get drawn in!


----------



## Bids

awww pumpkin patch is awesome i was in there on thursday - love it, will def be going back in jan sales boy or girl :)

Glad to hear you still want salty things means im still in with a chance hehe (im honestly not bothered either way) 

Health is all that matters at the end of the day but it would be nice to get it right lol

sylvanian families wicked :D my mum kept all mine and my nieces love them i have some at mine for when they stay - i had the mansion and everything haha ahhh the good old days!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i had the sylvanian families too!, every time my dad went to work away for a week, he would bring me home another one for my collection!!:happydance:

im suprised theyre still being collected!


----------



## PeanutBean

I would've liked them but we were too poor. :(


----------



## Bids

yeah there still pretty big cat and bloody expensive too these days!! great toys though i loved the baby bears, my niece plays with 1 of my one eyed bears haha mine are like 18-20 years old or something now?!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks V baby xx I may change my mind between now and then but we would quite like the surprise... plus I like blue and pink but don't like insane amounts of each. When my SIL had her girl all she got was pink pink PINK :sick:


----------



## gilz82

I have to say i hated slyvanian families. I had Transformers and Mask action figures and loads of lego. Basically i was just a complete tomboy :haha:

Oh sequeena thats my idea of hell, if the jellybean is a girl people will be politely reminded that shes a baby not a marshmallow!


----------



## Bids

PeanutBean said:


> I would've liked them but we were too poor. :(

hence the fact my mum never threw them out :haha: think the mansion was about £80-£100 back then :wacko::shock:


----------



## Bids

dont get me wrong gilz, i loved lego too and playing football but i love animals haha


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> I have to say i hated slyvanian families. I had Transformers and Mask action figures and loads of lego. Basically i was just a complete tomboy :haha:
> 
> Oh sequeena thats my idea of hell, if the jellybean is a girl people will be politely reminded that shes a baby not a marshmallow!

Oh God I know. And the frills :sick: We happened to pass a baby shop which had some cute things in but the rest of it was frilly footmuffs, frilly moses basket, frilly dresses etc. WHY!!!


----------



## gilz82

It is weird that thing from our childhood have come back around like slyvanian familes, transformers and even the A-Team sort of.

All we need is Knightrider revival and my baby will be born to the same toys as me :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> It is weird that thing from our childhood have come back around like slyvanian familes, transformers and even the A-Team sort of.
> 
> All we need is Knightrider revival and my baby will be born to the same toys as me :rofl:

anyone remember 'keepers'?, i had the horse one and the snail(with that little guy inside).


----------



## gilz82

Oh me Madcat, gawd i've now got the song from the advert in my head!


----------



## Bids

lmao i still have a purple snail with the key (dont remember the guy though?) its too cool again my niece loves it - wish id have kept more stuff to be honest :(


----------



## sequeena

So.... I'm definitely the youngest then yeah :haha: My childhood was cindy, furby, tamigotchi and other stuff :p


----------



## PeanutBean

Tamagotchi?! I was nearly a teen! I remember keepers (and also now have the song in my head!) but never had one. No polly pocket. No my little pony. No care bear.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I think I am possibly the youngest....

We had furbies, Barbie, Poly Pocket and my little pony!

:haha:


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> I think I am possibly the youngest....
> 
> We had furbies, Barbie, Poly Pocket and my little pony!
> 
> :haha:

Ah yes you are just over a year younger than me :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh i did have one care bear and a glow worm which i loved.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm having a girl. :D


----------



## gilz82

Would you be feeling quite happy with that Peanut?? :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

I was a bit like you peanut,didn't really get any of the good stuff!I got a couple of sindys and loads of the cheaper versions who's legs didn't bend!!!
No sylvanian familys or anything:hugs:
Remember being very jealous of some of my friends.
Even when we were writing our letters to santa my mam used to say santy loves nice kind children who don't ask for loads,so we always just asked for surprises!and my mam basically got us whatever was on sale!!!
Aw bless,it sounds awful but we were very happy kids!!

Yeeehaw a girlie,you'll have to buy her a few bits and pieces.We're thinking of booking our 4d for the 23rd dec,would've rather waited a wk til I was 24wks but no dates suit and I'm definately not waiting til the end of jan to fit in with dh's schedule.Gonna book it tomorrow I think!


----------



## molly85

Ahhh you mean lot you forgot me I'm 31st!!!!

I had cindy, polly Pocket, a john Deer peddal tractor then my own mini petrol ride on lawn mower when I could just reach the peddals.

I was a TomBoy whether i wanted to or not all my soft toys are in as good as new condition so have washed them and bought them home for Abby some will be going in a bin liner if abbys a boy, the wool rag dolls are just to girly lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh the 23rd is the same date as me Vbaby :happydance: does that mean we'll both be girls in Madly's theory or does it change now?? :haha:

I'm one of four girls so there wasn't much money for us either, we generally did the same and asked for surprises. Not that i'm complaining though christmas was always a fab time in our house. So looking forward to it going back to that now the jellybean is on the way. Christmas has just never been the same since my mum died.

Sorry Molly :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

My sister and I had a sindy each and there was at least one action man knocking around. Mostly we played with Lego and mecchano. One birthday my parents really saved and got me a barbie and ken as I begged (peer pressure) and I hated them, especially ken!


----------



## gilz82

Totally despised Barbie Peanut. My sisters had the massive Barbie house, with all the furniture and stuff it was so stupid, well i thought it was :blush:


----------



## sequeena

I had a cindy pop up house (opened like a book) which I loved and have never seen anything like it since :(


----------



## molly85

oh i had teh cindy house at my grannys with the horse. 

Loved Lego, I'm ignoring the age on duplo and will have that in the house ASAP. It's for me really!!!!!
I think I'm girl any way lol


----------



## sequeena

I was obsessed with lego, I love that stuff :D


----------



## madcatwoman

i had cindy too (pretty sure her legs bent) but she used to belong to someone else, so she was a hand me down. I had barbie too.
I also had my little ponys and the grooming parlour.

I asked for a pound puppy one xmas, but they got me the wrong one, got me one that was called "pound puppy yappy", not the one that sits all floppy! lol

my dad used to set the xmas budget at £30 each year (infact- its still £30 now!), and would tell me to choose something i wanted for that amount, usually from the argos catalolgue!


----------



## molly85

what the heck is a pund puppy?

Oh jeez i had puppy and pony in my pocket 100's of them.

Matt's got Chillie on the go smells so good but I know it would hospitalise me. want normal spaghettie now


----------



## PeanutBean

I still have my sindy. Well, technically Byron does. That and two Insane Clown Posse dolls I hate but he loves! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> what the heck is a pund puppy?
> 
> Oh jeez i had puppy and pony in my pocket 100's of them.
> 
> Matt's got Chillie on the go smells so good but I know it would hospitalise me. want normal spaghettie now

heres a pound puppy , we all had or wanted one!!
 



Attached Files:







2112f3c03fa5776e.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I had this from being around 18 months and still have it in my attick

Its a vibrating ball and apparently I used to hugg it in my sleep and make funny noises my mum said she couldn't get the thing away from me lol

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh gilz,yes,wonder what that'll be to madlys theory!!
Although she's already said I had my scan 1st even though they couldn't tell the sex,so i'm girl!!!

There's still pound puppies,my 2 boys got 1 each last yr!!

My lil sister came along 11 yrs after us three(me and 2 brothers)and all my stuff i'd kept so carefully and put away into the attic came back down for her and she broke and wrecked everything!so none of my old toys are about anymore:cry:


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:



> View attachment 144473
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had this from being around 18 months and still have it in my attick
> 
> Its a vibrating ball and apparently I used to hugg it in my sleep and make funny noises my mum said she couldn't get the thing away from me lol
> 
> :flower:

I had that! Love it.


----------



## molly85

oh my 14 year old cousin had the nobbly ballit was fun, I love anything that moves on its own i'm like a cat


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

I still think Vbaby your :pink:

Gliz, Bids and Sequeena :blue:
Loopy, Molly and Sofie :pink:

Did I miss anyone?

I dont think I will be right about everyone of course but its fun to guess :lol:

That said I have only been wrong about one prediction so far for 5yrs so :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Madly i know there is a 50-50 chance but wrong once in 5 years isn't bad at all :thumbup:

So mad just tried in install the new update for my iphone except it decided to screw it up and it's now doing a full restore. Such a giant pain in the butt!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah the only one I got wrong Gilz was a girl who I use to work with I thought :pink: and she had :blue: :dohh:

My colleague is due to have a c-sec on 31st I think she will have a :pink: so we will see if I am correct about that one :) 

oh yeah technically I got two babies in 5yrs wrong cause I thought I was having a :pink: and of course I had Oliver :wacko: forgot about me....which I suppose could mean I am also wrong about me as well this time :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Not long til you find out now tho Madly and hopefully get your dates sorted out again.

It's weird my Aunt has a nephew on the other side of the family and his wife had two different due dates a fortnight apart for exactly the same reason as you. She was put back at her 12wk scan and then forward at her 20wk and no one either the midwife or consultant would pick a date to go with. She's actually getting induced tomorrow 5 days over her second date.

I don't imagine that will happen with you with your diabetes risk and Oliver being a big baby.


----------



## molly85

eek thats 19 days over I would be doing my nut.

Has anyone tried to get the boots changing bag you get the voucher for in the bounty pack. if you do sign up now as you need to be part of baby club first and their website says it can take 4 weeks to get the actual voucher you need. real waste of a walk to town as they ddnt have the second bounty pack either.

Walk killd me i needed an over 2 hour nap afterand am still in pain. 
Still not done the tree better get started now.


----------



## gilz82

I haven't bothered with the Boots bag yet Molly, mind you i got the voucher weeks ago so i actually don't know where it is now :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have the voucher Molly and the one for the bounty pack and emmas diary pack but havent taken them in yet :dohh:

Gilz I just dont know what will happen but as I say if I work back to when I got my :bfp: I would have been 2+3wks the day I got the faint positive so I dont reckon its possible they are right :shrug: I would have thought I would have had to be at least like maybe 3-4wks but then I suppose I would have been 9dpo so is a :bfp: really possible at 9dpo :loopy:


----------



## gilz82

I definitely think their measurements were just rubbish hon, 2w+3 is super early to be getting a :bfp:

I didn't get a thing for Emma's diary what's that?


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I didn't bother with the changing bag. Bit small for us and I'm fussy about bags. Also not worth buying pampers for! I didn't get emma's diary this time either but it was super crap last time so I'm not bothered!

Gilz my iPhone stuffed up getting the update too, couple of days ago. I had to resynch all the apps which was very annoying. It's always wanting to restore since os4.

I'm in bed watching spiderman. All nausea, hunger and heartburn. Hardly know what to do! Still feeling kind of shellshocked. Lol. I posted pics in my journal btw.


----------



## molly85

Tree is up and my hands and wrist are covered in the yearly rash. Splendid. 
as I bring thelights through from the shed matt askes are the lights new. I slowly fume as I carefully arrange them on the tree thinking I have £20 in my bank account course they are bloody new you P****. 

Lol on a brighter note he has to help me put the red baulbales on in a minute some are made of choccy so hopefully won't last long


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not sure what you get in Emmas diary bag Gilz hon...am sure lots of crap which is prob why I havent rushed out to go get it :lol:

I may get the boots bag as a spare though to send to MILs or whatever I wouldnt want to send my `Mummy Bag` cause it would prob come back splayed with bleach knowing my luck :dohh: (long story but she used to send Olivers clothes home covered in bleach saying she accidentally `caught` them with it :saywhat:....I call it jealousy myself!)

I know OT but has anyone been watching Coronation Street? We watched last nights and tonights tbh we havent watched it regularly for months but with xmas season coming home I thought we would tune in....I will however be boycotting Eastenders for there appalling xmas/new year storyline involving kat and ronnies babys :trouble:


----------



## molly85

oh what the babies doing i dnt watch the soaps much then its only eastenders.


----------



## PeanutBean

I only watch Neighbours. What's up with Eastenders?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Kat and Ronnie both have there babies (persuming same gender!) Christmas Day and on New Years Eve Ronnies baby dies from SID so she goes over to the Vic for help supposedly and switches her baby with Kats baby :saywhat: Apparently Kat and Alfie mourn of course and Ronnie still has a baby albeit not hers....Theres a million things wrong with this storyline not least that Kat would know her baby from a whole bunch of others and would def know the baby who has died is not hers :wacko: and also the obvious it portrays every woman who has lost a babe to SID as mad and whom shouldnt be in a million miles or other peoples babies :( This is not realistic any mum knows if you lose a baby you dont want one to replace your baby you just want your baby back.....This storyline has angered a lot of people and I reckon bbc will recieve alot of complaints....I have certainly sent one and will not be watching Eastenders I think its appalling in the bid for top rating over Christmas...its so hard for parents at Christmas who have lost a babe to SID too...:trouble:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow I don't watch any of the soaps but that's really distasteful!!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's awful! So glad I don't watch it. It's not like the BBC to be quite so tasteless.


----------



## DaretoDream

We had my little ponies, glow worms, and barbie of course- all which my mother still has - all the girl stuff my (male mind you) cousin forced me to play with!!!! but i liked the boy toys, like the legos, batman, whatever- i played with it all.

I wasn't picky about toys!!!

Madly- what do you think i am having? would love to get an idea from you! since you are all knowing! :haha:

I can't decide what i'd rather have!!! yesterday i was feeling more blue, today, more pink!!!

And sequeena you would totally hate me- i'm so doing pink and super girly things!!! lol. My mom would put me in dresses when i was a kid but then refuse to let me act girlie! I was told to go climb trees and such and i turned into a tom boy. We're doing pink pink pink if a girl (even if dh doesn't know it yet) and blue blue blue if a boy! 

Dh really wants a boy! I can't decide! 

Someone predict!


----------



## sequeena

Oh noooo dare lmao we are polar opposites!! I don't mind pink and blue here and there but can't be doing with it in my face all the time.


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena- never thought i'd be like that- but totally into it!! lol. But then again- 2 years ago i'd have told you i'd NEVER have kids!!!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Well that's me back from my midwife appointment. Nothing major happening, my urine is horrible again had protien, sugar and blood in it. They are getting it lab tested before picking another antibiotic. Heard the jellybeans heartbeat it was 155bpm so going by the old wives tales that's a boy :haha:

Also got my bump measured, it was just over 15wk size but they aret worried said it's just cos I'm slim so if mw isn't worried I won't worry. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## sequeena

What does the sugar and protein in your urine mean gilz? 

I'm ok. Had a shock this morning though. Bleh.


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz 155 heartbeat is a girl by old wives tale!!!!
That is shit about your urine sample.What was the results of your kidney scan?I must've missed it if you posted it.


----------



## vbaby3

Whats happened sequeena?


----------



## vbaby3

As for guessing genders I normally get them wrong,so I won't even bother!!!
Will be interesting to see how madlys predictions pan out!!


----------



## gilz82

Still no results from the scan Vbaby. It just shows you how rubbish the old wives tales are I've found ones that say boy or girl based on the fast heartrate :rofl:

The protien and blood are signs of an infection Sequeena, not sure about the sugar. Whats up with you today hon?


----------



## sequeena

OH had to go to the magistrates on Monday to sort a fine out but the weather was bad so we could not get off the mountain. He rang the court who gave him a new date and it was all fine...

Well a bloody court officer turns up this morning with a warrant for his arrest :wacko: There was a break down in communications but it's sorted now.

I don't know why I'm surprised they already let my abuser go free so why should they get one little thing right :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Still no results from the scan Vbaby. It just shows you how rubbish the old wives tales are I've found ones that say boy or girl based on the fast heartrate :rofl:
> 
> The protien and blood are signs of an infection Sequeena, not sure about the sugar. Whats up with you today hon?

Aw hun hope it's not serious x


----------



## gilz82

Aw Sequeena that's rubbish hon :hugs:

I've already had two kidney infections so far so reckon this could be another one. Think this might just be how it is for the whole pregnancy.


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Aw Sequeena that's rubbish hon :hugs:
> 
> I've already had two kidney infections so far so reckon this could be another one. Think this might just be how it is for the whole pregnancy.

Meh it's fine, I actually found out I was pregnant the day we got the not guilty verdict so it's softened the blow.

That sucks hun :(


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Well that's me back from my midwife appointment. Nothing major happening, my urine is horrible again had protien, sugar and blood in it. They are getting it lab tested before picking another antibiotic. Heard the jellybeans heartbeat it was 155bpm so going by the old wives tales that's a boy :haha:
> 
> Also got my bump measured, it was just over 15wk size but they aret worried said it's just cos I'm slim so if mw isn't worried I won't worry.
> 
> How's everyone today?

hope they sort your sample out soon gilz, i had mine done yesterday, no protein but a small amount of sugar, MW wasnt sure if it was down to the sugary cereals i ate before or whether its something more:dohh:

Blimey, i just noticed my ticker says im virtually 21 weeks, last time i looked it was 20, that extra week went fast!


----------



## gilz82

To be honest she didn't really dwell much on the sugar just on the protein and blood. Jellybean seems pretty content in there though so I'm trying not to really worry about it.


----------



## madcatwoman

You'll probably find its just another little infection we're all prone to in pregnancy and dole you out antibiotics!:dohh:

Mine didnt seem to say much about the sugar,just asked what i had eaten and said she would test it again next time.

She did tell me to drink more, said water, squash, anything with plenty of water in it and lots of it, said my wee was too orange:blush: and my kidneys need a better flushing out.

Did i say we're booking another scan for round about 28 weeks?, Dh has always wanted a 3D4D scan, so do i now!, got to make a booking at the begining of january.:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's great about the scan Madcat, I have to admit the 3d/4d scans give me the heebie jeebies slighlty :haha: I think it's because the baby looks like it's made of custard :rofl:

I think my work are going to knock my application to work from home 3 days a week back. My boss just emailed me to say that we need to have a meeting to discuss it once we can both get back into the office after the snow. She's usually the type of person who'd just say yes if she was happy with it :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive always thought the same, looks like theyre in globules of custard!!, i wasnt fussed by it at first, but since the 20 week scan and knowing 'it' is a 'he' i wouldnt mind a proper peak now!.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh glad everything ok now sequeena.x

Yay for your 4d madcat!!Gonna try book mine now,hopefully for the 23rd of dec.Would've liked it a wk later but its ages again til dh's days off suit the clinic.
So hopefully we'll know our gender before xmas!Will hopefully even fit in a bit of shopping for a few bit for him/her!!
Did you buy anything yet for your wee man??
Next does gorgeous funky boy clothes!!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,thats crap about your job.xx

Promise you madcat when its your own baby in the 4d you won't think he's made of custard lol!!!!you'll think he's lovely!

Its really lovely to see their facial expressions and stuff,you can see them proper yawning and frowning and stuff,its amazing!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Oh glad everything ok now sequeena.x
> 
> Yay for your 4d madcat!!Gonna try book mine now,hopefully for the 23rd of dec.Would've liked it a wk later but its ages again til dh's days off suit the clinic.
> So hopefully we'll know our gender before xmas!Will hopefully even fit in a bit of shopping for a few bit for him/her!!
> Did you buy anything yet for your wee man??
> Next does gorgeous funky boy clothes!!

I was just saying to someone else, i feel like i need to buy at least just one outfit for our wee man, just to make the baby thing and the boy thing a tiny bit more real now. Dh said we should start shopping in january and with the sales etc, im trying to hold out, but if not, i'll pick up just one little thing soon!.

Our private sonographer only does the 3D 4D scans between 26 and 30 weeks, told us before then the babies can still look a bit boney, and said after this time they can be a bit too big to get a proper view, so i think we'll try for 27 or 28 weeks.
But i understand how keen you must be to get yours done, if we hadnt been able to find out the sex i would have had to have booked another scan even although theyre dear!.

will have alook on the next website!:baby:


----------



## madcatwoman

what do you do though when buying baby clothes?, because you dont know whether your baby is going to be small and wearing newborn clothes or larger and (in my friends case) in 3 month clothes!!.:dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

I only bought my babies 0-3 month clothes,didn't go for newborn at all.They were average size babies 8lb 1 and 8lb 9.The newborn would've only fit for a wk or 2.The 0-3 were a little long on them but they were filling them out within a couple wks.
I'm only gonna really buy sleepsuits and vests when I find out the gender.
WE got so much clothes for gifts off everyone,and a lot of it 0-3 months that we literally had to bring some of it back,we really couldn't of used it all.
My advice would be to just get the essential stuff like babygrows and vests,and maybe 1 or 2 outfits if you can't resist,coz you really will get loads once he's born.

Our 4d place does them from 22wks.I've had the 2 extremes,had shays 1 at 29 wks and orans at 23+5.
Oran was looking a little skinnier,but still amazing,and shay was pretty chubby and squashed up!!So i'd say 27 wks would be perfect.
If I'd loads of money I would just get a gender scan now and leave the 4d for a few more wks,but i don't and i'm far toooo impatient!I think waiting til 23wks to find out the gender is pretty good going!


----------



## vbaby3

My scan is booked for 23rd dec at 10am!!!!
OOhhhhhhhh christmas is gonna be sooooo exciting this yr!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay vbaby same day as me :happydance: mine isn't til 12:30 though. Now we just need to see if Madly is right with girl for you and boy for me :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It does end, right? I mean isn't 2 months of torture enough for a body to take? :cry: Off to the doctors today to deal with this deep vein thrombosis shite and figure out if I have a UTI and if that could be contributing to my sickness *sigh* and figure out what this rash is on the right side of my face and say that I've been throwing up water for two days straight now. Fuck, this can't be normal! :cry: 

I hate myself because I'm really beginning to resent our child :cry: all I can think is if I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't be sick and I'd be able to function. :cry: Am I a bad person?


----------



## vbaby3

ozzie:hugs:

Yay gilz!!!23rd will be an exciting day!!
I've to travel the whole way down to dublin for mine,and the scan place is near my mams so will call in for a visit too so it'll be evening before i'm home and able to update yous!!


----------



## gilz82

Sorry Ozzie but what have I missed... Do you have suspected DVT?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, they said I may be at risk for it when I fly next week because I'm overweight (by their standards) and I'm pregnant so I might have to wear those compression stockings to reduce the risk of blood clots *sigh*


----------



## vbaby3

I wear them stockings all the time anyway ozzie!!they're actually really comfy!
I have a varicose vein on my left leg from when preg with oran so as soon as I got preg this time I got the stockings and they're great.
I was seriously put off coz they're what nana's wear!!!but if they'll prevent more varicose veins then i'm all for them!!
Hope you feel better soon.xx


----------



## gilz82

I wouldn't worry about the stockings get them stuck on and be safe. 

DVT is hugely serious my mum died of a dvt that traveled to her lungs, and the risk is higher in pregnancy regardless of weight. That's why I'm on blood thinning injections for the whole pregnancy and my bmi is only 19.5


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, kinda freaked out now and I really don't want to fly :cry: I want to curl up in a ball and go to sleep and never wake up.


----------



## gilz82

I didn't mean to freak you out hon, I just meant that you should just wear the stockings even though they aren't pretty. Ugly stockings are far better than anything else.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not worried about the stockings. Ugh, I hope I do have a UTI and that would explain all the vomiting of water and the anti-nausea pills not helping.


----------



## vbaby3

Don't be worrying ozzie,millions of pregnant women fly and are fine.Your doc prob just wants to take any precautions possible,so once you do what doc says you'll be fine.
Hope you get sorted today at docs.x


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: ozzie hope everything works out ok hun :hugs:

afm I just picked up a buggy from freecycle. Very nice :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel like such a moaner. I can't keep anything down. I'm wondering if I should try and see if I can get into the doctor's earlier, but it was agony just taking a shower just now and I couldn't even make it though that without throwing up :cry: Was anyone else's this bad?


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry you're feeling so crap.I really can't understand what you're going thru,coz I was fine.Peanut and madly were pretty ill,peanut still is,so they're prob the best 2 to sympathise with you.xx.Sounds shit.xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welp, midwife phoned....it's a UTI. Since I'm going to the doctor's anyways, she said to get medication while there and she said it's probably not helping my sickness with the infection. *sigh* I hope the antibiotics make it all better.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray for all the scan dates and ace bargain sequeena.

Ozzie whilst the uti won't help not keeping water down is usually an indication of hyperemesis. Bad as I've been I've not had hyperemesis. It's important you keep your eye on it because all the vomiting means a rusk if dehydration which is particularly dangerous for baby. If it gets that bad you may need to go on a drip in hospital for a while. My sister has had it bad with both her last two pregnancies. She was in hospital with the first but got away with lots of time off work and tablets this time. You get your gp to try different medication. Cyclazine is usually the best. You might want to drink some salts too to replenish your system. Both can be got on prescription. It's horrible, I really do sympathise. Don't bother feeling guilty though. For some of us pregnancy is totally shit but it doesn't mean you'll or parent your child any differently than someone with an easy pregnancy.

I'm on my way back from Birmingham. It's been quite a pleasant day. I even worked on my strategy on the train down but too tired now.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Been to the doctor. Getting on antibiotics for the UTI. She is worried because I'm throwing up so much and doesn't want me to get dehydrated. Says if my blood shows dehydration I'm not to fly :cry: I've been looking forward to this trip for a long time and damn it all! :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Are they checking your bloods then? When are you flying? If there's a bit of time hopefully they'll be able to get you sorted before you go. Can you make sure there is medical support for you while you're over there in case you carry in being very sick?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They are checking bloods on Friday and I'm flying on Tuesday morning. It's not much time. I keep sobbing :cry: I just want to go home and see my family! I need that more than anything.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Can they not get them analysed quicker? But your health is the most important thing. I'd be devastated too. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I dunno. I'm just going to hope the medicine works and just drink lots of fluids. I've been forcing myself to drink. Haven't thrown up since about 1:30 today so *knock on wood*


----------



## sequeena

That's good news hun. Sorry I haven't got anymore comforting words for you :( :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I forgot to say earlier girls I asked my midwife what was happening about my physio referral given it was sent away 10wks ago. She explained that the physio department in my area is seriously understaffed but told me about early physio classes. 

These are run at the maternity unit and are free and last two hours. They are meant to sort of be a stop gap til you get your physio appointment. Maybe you get them at your hospitals too? :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nothing like that here. The only reason my appointment took so long was the referral wasn't submitted for 7 weeks. :growlmad: Good for you though Gilz! Hope the classes are helpful.


----------



## molly85

Ozzie hugs hun, they'll get on top of it. Better an x-mas in the UK than in an american hospital.

Well got to see the physio, looks like I have an odd form of SPD the ligament is causing pain at the hip joint rather than the join in the middle. I have a ton of exercises todo, am not allowed to walk far do stairs or swim so think I am going to be a SAHM for quit some time lol


----------



## gilz82

Good you saw the physio Molly bummer about all the things you can't do. I really think the jellybean could be here by the time I actually get a physio appointment so I'll make the most of the classes, hope they are helpful.


----------



## molly85

oh I feel so bad my second a ppointment is januarry 4th I think. damn them being so slow. 
We have theose cottage hospitals so I am going there instead of the general.


----------



## gilz82

Are your work being ok about you still being off Molly?


----------



## molly85

not sure called in yesterday spoke to nurse in charge and they said send in sick note have heard nothing else. Yet to post sick not but thats beside the point lol.
I cannot stand to do much so basically I would be best in an office where I can move but not stand for long


----------



## gilz82

Aw thats ok then that you aren't getting any grief as such from them just now. Are you getting movement regularly these days? I've still only felt the jellybean once :cry:


----------



## molly85

its eitherregular every evening or regular gas lol
seemed to enjoy harry potter earlier, got prodded a few times


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

So sorry ozzie you are having such a shite time :( sending lots of :hugs:

Great news about your scan vbaby :) in time for Christmas too :lol: 

Madcat hon we are hoping to book a 3d/4d scan in the New Year too finances permitting as its not cheap and I keep trying to justify spending the cash on it :dohh: I think I will be spending my Christmas gift cash on it at least I will feel better :lol: We were thinking 27/28wks too :thumbup:

Glad you had a nice not eventful day Peanut....makes a change :lol:

Dare I think :blue:

and vbaby :pink: however Gilz am sorry but :blue: for you, I just dont see :pink: :wacko:

Great news on the pram Sequeena although not so great for your OH and the misunderstanding :growlmad:

Well my day started a bit crap and then ended in a right giggle when my wonderful boss decided to flood our kitchen :rofl: We had a blockage in the sick which was half full...now I dont know if you Ladies know what a commercial kitchen sink looks like but its massive :wacko: kinda like one of those big deep belfast sinks :thumbup: Well it was half full so genius decides to take the u-bend off with the tiniest pot underneath to catch the water well it was bit like trying to pee in one of the pee bottles we are given without spilling a drop and water gushed like a river all over the kitchen going under appliances the lot LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO....me and the other supervisor sort of looked at each other and looked away whilst trying not to pee ourselves laughing :rofl: Hes been well horrid to us for a couple of weeks now so it was time he got payback :) We just got on with cooking etc ..and left him to mop it all up....it took him absolutely ages :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hon you are as bad as me....what can I say.....we should go to the knackers yard together :rofl:

By the way Ladies I am relatively pain free right now just achey as I managed to pop my pelvis back into place last night...I only hope I dont manage somehow to pop it out again :(


----------



## molly85

lol madly


----------



## molly85

do they collect as i can't walk?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope so :rofl: 

A customer asked my colleague for a `bag` today (for her purchases) and my colleague said to me `shes wants a bag Charmaine you`d better get out there!` So I said `I`m an knackered old bag will I still do?` :rofl: So funny!


----------



## gilz82

Madly I'm happy with team blue I'd quite like a boy. Of course I'll be happy with a little girl too. 

Just had a wee :cry: was explaining to my OH that I think my work are going to reject my flexible working application. Typical man his response was "well I'm sure there are worse of children" How is that helpful silly man, yes there are worse off children but doesn't mean I want my baby to spend everyday with a child minder and I only get to bath him/her and then bed.


----------



## molly85

lol, i'm trying to remember the bleeding exercises I have to do. I wwas amuzingly thinking that one exercise is getting my knee on my chest, If that position is needed dueing labour i will drag the baby out myself i can not use my legs as leverage


----------



## molly85

gah silly man, I hope you make enoughfor the cost to equal out


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Gilz hon :hugs: Men just do not get it :nope: Honestly garrrrrrrrrrrr! David (DH) is just as bad :trouble: ..... big :hugs: hon and you dont know its going to get turned down maybe theres a few things to discuss/work out....hold faith it may just work out fine :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

It's catch 22 really Molly. Its roughly £35 per day for nursery and I'd lose nearly double that for each day I didn't work so that's not a solution either. My OH makes good money so he'll be able to pay for at least half the nursery. 

I'm maybe just being weird and hormonal today just feeling quite stressed about how little time the baby will be spending time us if he/she is in nursery 5days a week and my OH is only home 2 out of 14 days.


----------



## molly85

awww gilz drives you nuts don't it. Matts going to bedoing 9 shifts on 5 offplus overtime next year so canreally empathise. atleast he won't be home to get annoyed at doing doing night feeds alone


----------



## sequeena

I can sympathise. My OH is a nights duty manager so apart from paternity leave, days off and holidays I will be doing night feeds and mostly things in the day by myself, and handling all the animals :cry: I will manage it but right now I have no clue how.


----------



## molly85

ohh what animals have you got? 

Nights suck don't they eugh


----------



## sequeena

I have a German Shepherd, a mastiff, a collie/terrier rescue and 4 cats.

I hate nights but it pays.


----------



## molly85

jeez busy girl


----------



## sequeena

Only a little bit LOL


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I know it seems so hard to believe right now but you will get into a routine once your babies are born and you will manage...we just do :)....I dont know how but it all falls into place :thumbup:

Gilz hon try not to worry hon until you have heard what work have to say....you may be worrying over nothing and it may all work out :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure you are right Madly, today my boss just threw me she's usually very straight to the point sort of yes or no person. 

Suppose I'll either find out on Friday or next week depending on how quickly the snow melts and I can get back into the office :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon there may be paperwork or some fine tuning of how things will work or anything such like.... :) think positive thoughts :thumbup:

Well Ladies am off to bed :) so I will bid you all goodnight :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning lovelies:baby:

Happy 21 weeks to myself and peanut&Vbaby tomorrow. I was so busy concerntrating on scan day i didnt notice this extra week slip past.

Im thinking i might paint the rocking chair today.

OMG baby is size of a banana, now thats not bad(depending if its a big one or not!)


----------



## gilz82

Morning Madcat!

Happy 21 wks to you and Peanut and Vbaby and happy 17wks to me :happydance:

I do really love your rocking chair it's lovely, are you changing the colour of the paint or just refreshing the original paint?


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy new weeks everyone!

Madcat I hope you'll be using water based paints!

I'm not great this morning courtesy of Byron keeping us awake most of the night then waking us proper at half 5. Finally showered now. Got to walk the dog and get into the office for a meeting at noon. Boo. Driving as it's the middle of the day so that's something.

How is everyone today? I've been having mild period pains for a few days now. I guess more stretching.

So not in the mood to meet my manager and have my appraisal!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut that's not good Byron kept you up. 

I'm still working from home as the roads aren't safe here at all. I'm also terrified to go back out in my car. After the complete lack of help from the general public when I got stuck several times on Monday I just don't want to go out. It's so pathetic I'm a really confident driver as well.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry double post


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Happy new weeks everyone!
> 
> Madcat I hope you'll be using water based paints!
> 
> I'm not great this morning courtesy of Byron keeping us awake most of the night then waking us proper at half 5. Finally showered now. Got to walk the dog and get into the office for a meeting at noon. Boo. Driving as it's the middle of the day so that's something.
> 
> How is everyone today? I've been having mild period pains for a few days now. I guess more stretching.
> 
> So not in the mood to meet my manager and have my appraisal!

its a gloss paint, but one with no fumes, especially choosen by DH for me to use lol!.

I had a few stretching pains, but they were up the sides of my tummy a few days ago for about 2 days.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning Madcat!
> 
> Happy 21 wks to you and Peanut and Vbaby and happy 17wks to me :happydance:
> 
> I do really love your rocking chair it's lovely, are you changing the colour of the paint or just refreshing the original paint?

not really changing the colour by much, its old, and looks like it been sanded down ready to paint(but obviously never got done). Im suppossed to be getting a sewing machine for xmas, so im thinking of making some cushions for it in the new year!

Happy 17 weeks to you!!:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Happy new wks to everyone for today and tomorrow!!!!
madcat it would want to be a big banana!,baby is now 10inchs long!!Thay sounds huge doesn't it!!
My belly really popped in the last couple of days so I can really see baby took a stretch,and I've had period type cramps and ligament pain too for last 2 days.

Have my gp appointment today,so will finally get to hear my lo on doppler again.Shay is really looking forward to hearing it too,bless him!If you heard the barrage of questions he had for me this morning,it was so funny.
How did the baby get there?Is there loads of pieces in my tummy that are going to join together to make a baby?when the baby does a wee does it come out in my wee?Is the baby gonna come out of my mouth or my belly button???Don't know where he heard the mouth thing!!!!
Its great he's so interested.Is oliver the same madly??
Oran hasn't a clue,still too young,just gives my belly a wee rub now and again!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think the antibiotics are kicking in. Still threw up this morning and last night, but it wasn't as much in comparison to what I was throwing up before. Heading back to bed to try and relax and keep the medicine down. Took an anti-nausea pill so hopefully it will kick in as well xx


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Happy new wks to everyone for today and tomorrow!!!!
> madcat it would want to be a big banana!,baby is now 10inchs long!!Thay sounds huge doesn't it!!
> My belly really popped in the last couple of days so I can really see baby took a stretch,and I've had period type cramps and ligament pain too for last 2 days.
> 
> Have my gp appointment today,so will finally get to hear my lo on doppler again.Shay is really looking forward to hearing it too,bless him!If you heard the barrage of questions he had for me this morning,it was so funny.
> How did the baby get there?Is there loads of pieces in my tummy that are going to join together to make a baby?when the baby does a wee does it come out in my wee?Is the baby gonna come out of my mouth or my belly button???Don't know where he heard the mouth thing!!!!
> Its great he's so interested.Is oliver the same madly??
> Oran hasn't a clue,still too young,just gives my belly a wee rub now and again!

Hahahahah!!!:haha:
Classic questions!, OMG, where do you start??


----------



## sequeena

Why won't the midwife ring! *stamps foot* :haha:

vbaby love those questions!

Got another phonecall from court just now... got told the jury gave the verdict... I told them that was rather obvious as it was a jury trial!! :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

I know,didn't think i'd have to deal with questions like that so soon!!
Just told him the baby started off as an egg and its like magic,they just grow into babies,and when he asked where it came out I wasn't telling him the truth so said my belly button,hate lying to him,but hey he doesn't even know what a vagina is!He knows boys have willies but thinks girls just have 2 bums lol!!
Will be interesting during nappy changes if we do have a girl!

Sure some days I have questions like,whats electricity?but what does it look like?
And he NEVER stops talking.This 2 wks playschool has been shut have been very long!!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I have to say Vbaby I think I'd also have gone the with belly button exit strategy if I was in your position :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhhhh stupid phone keeps double posting


----------



## sequeena

Midwife just bumped me up by 4 days :D My first appointment with her is on Sunday :D


----------



## madcatwoman

V baby, looking forward to the questions if you have a girl!:haha:

Ive just put together a photo book(for DHs xmas present), of us renovating our house this year, its been a huge project, but it also used to be DH's family/childhood home up until 1990(it was found again in a time warp).

So ive put this photo book together, and added 2 extra pages with Baby B's scans on, capture saying _" Baby B decided he would quite like to live here too, 20 weeks, 2010."_ 
And i got all emotional!:dohh::cry: lol

Ordered now, hope he likes it.


----------



## gilz82

Awwww Madcat thats so lovely. 

My christmas present for my OH is crap this year, he wanted to buy a private registration so gave him half the money for that. Not very exciting is it :shrug:


----------



## molly85

I think we oush exciting to the limit, Fridge Freezer for us I dn't think matt likes it to much he says he don't like x-mas but has still been asking aboutr prezzies strange man


----------



## vbaby3

Aww madcat,you big softy!!Thats a lovely pressie.I cry at the drop of a hat,coronation street last night near done me in altogether!!

Back from docs now,all is good.She could barely keep up with baby with the doppler,can't believe I still can't feel it,sooo annoying.

Anyone else else feel the need to buy boxes of xmas chocolates just coz they're reduced??and then completely pig out????!!
I'm currently munching on a box of thorntons chocs that were reduced from 17.99 to 6.99!!Couldn't resist.My lo is gonna have a very sweet tooth!


----------



## gilz82

I'm really not a sweety hand Vbaby but i have two tins of Cadbury Heros upstairs that are part of peoples christmas, i so want to raid them and eat all of the little Twirls :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

MMMmmmm twirls are my favourite!!!!!
I've a very sweet tooth,always have done.I never even keep chocolate or biscuits in the house or I will keep eating til they're gone!my dad does tha same so I must've got it from him!

Go on gilz,go and get the twirls!you can tape the tin back up!!!!:happydance:
Your baby wants some sugar :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Boke!!!!!!!!!!
I just took a bite out of a marzipan chocolate,nearly threw up!
Why would they even put marzipan chocolate into a box of nice chocs?!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont feel the need to buy chocolates because theyre reduced, i just have the need to buy them anyway!.

Im hoping MW doesnt find any more sugar trace in my samples, i dont want to be told to cut out sugar at xmas time:cry:

Anyone else belly button getting tender to touch??.

everything was aching last night, bump, hips... going to try a pillow to prop up these bits tonight.


----------



## vbaby3

oh no you can't have xmas without chocolate!
I'm already fuming there's no pate or soft cheeses,coz I love crackers with pate and brie at xmas time!


----------



## molly85

lol you lot I'm off sweets and and don't get hungry much so will be an easy x-mas no matter what lol.


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby you are evil, but also slightly psychic i think cos i totally had considered opening the tin and taping it back up :rofl:

Marzipan should be banned it's the most disgusting thing ever, ewwwwwwww even the smell is gross!

Madcat hope you are comfier tonight with your pillows, my OH has just bought me dream genie pillow for my christmas as the pillow i have just now helps me when i lie on my side but it hurts me if i roll over onto my back.


----------



## madcatwoman

if i do have to keep off the sugar i will still be asking MW if some is permited over xmas:dohh:

Dh is always telling me im tossing and turning in bed and taking over his half(aparently), i cant always get comfy though

Ive asked for a terrys chocolate orange as one of my christmas tree presents! lol.

My appitite left me in 2st tri, and for the early part of 2nd tri, but its well and truely back now!


----------



## gilz82

I still don't have an appetite Molly i could just eat the little twirls.

I actually have no idea what i'm going to have for christmas dinner, i hate turkey so usually i have steak pie, but i've totally gone off stew so no steak pie for me this year.

I could seriously end up having toast while everyone else has turkey :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I still don't have an appetite Molly i could just eat the little twirls.
> 
> I actually have no idea what i'm going to have for christmas dinner, i hate turkey so usually i have steak pie, but i've totally gone off stew so no steak pie for me this year.
> 
> I could seriously end up having toast while everyone else has turkey :haha:

I was worried about this up until about 5 weeks ago, i had totally gone off roasts(which i usually love), i had serious concerns about xmas dinner!.
I asked a friend when she got her appitite back, she told me about 13 weeks, well 13 weeks came and went and i was still not hungry, it seemed to return on or just after 16/17 weeks i think.


----------



## gilz82

Oh well there is maybe hope for me yet Madcat.

If all else fails i can eat loads of roast potatoes and veg followed by chocolate!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! I'm back home. My appraisal was fine because I am A number 1. Not working now and don't care. I'm working late tomorrow up in Blackburn.

Trying to remember what's been said...

Sequeena yay on your early mw appointment.

Gilz sorry you're feeling rubbish about driving. I totally understand. After my accident in Feb (totally not my fault and nothing I did) I felt so vulnerable. It was horrible driving after that plus I was in a series of courtesy cars that were all really different to drive.

Madcat my belly button is hideous. I hate it at the best of times but in pregnancy it transforms to a giant old man's 50p belly button and half my stomach feels like people poking in it. :sick: Plus my split muscles are sore. It starts at the belly button as that's the widest point. So sore.

I'd like chocs but I only want really good ones. No cadburys for me. What I really want is thorntons mint crisp bar but they stopped making them. :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I forgot your boy's questions vbaby! They are ace! Lol. I'm a biologist so will totally explain the functions of pregnancy and birth. Probably in such a dry scientific way Byron never asks again! :rofl: Think I'm nearly sorted to get Byron an anatomically correct girl baby doll to prepare him for his sister.


----------



## vbaby3

MMMmm,yes,i'm starting to get a bit achey in bed too.And i'm needing to get up again for a pee at about 3 or 4.Had been sleeping thru there for a few wks.

Mad cat i've a tender bit just to the left of my belly button.Doc said thats where my uterus is pushed up to now so there's lots of squashing of organs and stuff going on around there,nice!!


----------



## molly85

lol correct doll lol

Try taking a kids plate with you for dinner then you can actually finish all those lovely x-mas goodies lol

If I get dinner with the parents I will have one of the small plates and attempt seconds, I don't like puddings much so will just enjoy pigs in blankets.


----------



## vbaby3

I know peanut,he completely stumped me,I was speechless.Its just never a topic thats come up.he's seen me get out of the shower and stuff and knows i've no willy but never asked anything else about what I did have!just a bum!!!
I think he'd have nightmares if I told him where the baby came from,so just a little white lie til he's a bit older.He's just turned 4 so i on't think its necessary yet!!

Peanut I just ate half a box of thorntons chocs!!Now i probably won't have my dinner.My poor lo!

Gilz you might get your love of food back just in time.with shay mine came back at 18wks,so there's still hope.With oran and this 1 the love of my food never left!


----------



## molly85

noo can't get it back as I have been told no real exercise, i'm happy with veg and 1 meal a day


----------



## PeanutBean

Watching are you smarter then your 10 year old for the first time. Dunno why, I hate game shows. I can't believe how totally easy it is! I could easy get £10k if Byron was 10. The woman of it is so annoying. Going to spend the money on hot tubs and rose wine. Blimey, some of us could do with it to keep a roof over our head!

My god she doesn't recognise Einstein. She wasn't sure a crab is an invertebrate. She had butterflies spelling accessible. Omg she's dropping out because she doesn't know Einstein. :nope:


----------



## gilz82

You don't need a 10 yr old child to go on it Peanut anyone can apply. You should go on it and win some baby funds :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

furry grey looking guy lol.

i'm not sure what a crab is accept goodin a sandwhich lol.

I'm blaming pregnancy brain for my lackof general knowledge right now.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'd feel so humiliated! But clearly I'm missing a trick.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly. She had to choose between a fish, crab and snake, which was an invertebrate. It also said she had a-level biology. How you that without knowing what an invertebrate is I don't know!


----------



## PeanutBean

Omg top prize is £50k!!!!


----------



## molly85

oh now that i could answer mulitple choise is my specialty.
lol watching a birth on tv and the woman is squeaking


----------



## PeanutBean

Is it on now? I'm so bored. Tv is crap.

Looks like tuition fees have through. :(


----------



## gilz82

Weird question but are tops of anyone elses bum cheeks sore? It's not my that's sore it's like a weird invisible line across the top of my bum :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, feeling a bit better.....I'm going to have to get blood thinning shots :-( Midwife phoned them into my doctor who I see tomorrow morning. The antibiotics seem to be kicking in nicely.....I managed a bit of a burger just now.....it's going to be a shakey few days before we fly, but I think I'll get there. Please keep me in your thoughts xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Best of luck Ozzie. I hope things work out so you can fly.


----------



## gilz82

That's good they are looking after you Ozzie. The injections aren't too bad I've been doing them for weeks now. At least it's just until you go on holiday :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Weird question but are tops of anyone elses bum cheeks sore? It's not my that's sore it's like a weird invisible line across the top of my bum :blush:

mine have never been sore, or do you mean a bit bruised like (the bum bones rather than cheeks?), because ive had/have that !:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Madcat I thought it was the fleshy bit the was sore until I got in the bath but it's definitely the boney bit that is sore. I'm assuming that must be the top of the back of my pelvis or thereabouts.


----------



## molly85

lol there speeks the woman who was pooping herself ova injections.

Well done Ozzie


----------



## molly85

Welcome to the relms of SPD Gilz, my physio gave me a special way to sit which is a bit like a duck with its bum cheeks spread lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh sounds like SPD to me ladies!

I was told I have it aswell when I went for my booking in appointment due to a previous pelvic and hip injury from a car accident and thats why I have got it!

Hope it is kinder on you than me :cry:


----------



## molly85

Sofie I though I had it early you beat me. Apparently I'm Hypermobile so bend any which way


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> lol there speeks the woman who was pooping herself ova injections.
> 
> Well done Ozzie

Oh I still cry everynight when I do the injections Molly, but they aren't a problem when a nurse is doing them for you.

Really hope this isn't the beginning of SPD as I already have knackered hips as it is. There are only so many things one body can have wrong with it :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think i have to try get an earlier physio appointment. My tummy muscles are really stinging. :(


----------



## molly85

I know sucks huh.
Trade you not being able to walk for doing the injections.
Hugs I'm trying to think nearly half way there


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi all..

been out of action a couple of days after a fall on the ice :cry:
had to take a couple of days off work. bum.
Was so tired after third 12 hour day, and had such alot of horrible things to deal with rushed down our snicket two hours late finishing and splat :wacko:

set off sciatica big time but thankfully things settling. Straight back to a telling off about getting behind on my admin work :growlmad:

anyhoo, have tried to catch up and had a few giggles on the way. Not read all but found what I was looking for....

MatCat :blue:
Peanut :pink:

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Big congrats to you both, you must be so excited! I cant imagine what it is like to know what sex the babe is! 

So is it Vbaby next to find out (hopefully!!:thumbup:)??


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: loopy. Can't believe you fell! :(. I take it baby's ok? Hope you're ok.


----------



## molly85

Aww loopy is bubs and you ok now?


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks loopy. Its a hugue relief knowing the sex& knowing all babies bits are intact& working properly!!.

You dont sound too good though, are you and baby ok???


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Yeah Madcat I thought it was the fleshy bit the was sore until I got in the bath but it's definitely the boney bit that is sore. I'm assuming that must be the top of the back of my pelvis or thereabouts.

ah well yes, ive had this on and off, off at the moment, but i know what you mean!!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Loopy hon hope you and the baby are ok :hugs:

Madly's scan is next I think then me and vbaby on the 23rd. 

Weird pregnancy thing of the day, ate a packet of quavers which were yummy but then had to get out of the bath to brush my teeth cos my quaver breath was making me boke!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks ladies :flower:

am much better. It was the second fall in two days, I had thick grippy sole boots on too so its not like I was teetering on silly shoes.

Both were because I was rushing, the first was when I came out of one unit at work and was going to another call and slipped on black ice (i thought it was just wet). It was in the dark in a car park and was only lit by some lights nearby, so difficult to see. 

The second again was because I was so tired and desperate to get home and in my bed after a long horrible day. First thing I did was listen to :baby:, who was yet disgruntled at the imposition again. Wow, :baby: really hates me listening! Felt sorry for myself once I knew everything was ok.

Still a bit stiff, but much better. And a whole weekend of nights to look forward to :growlmad:

Taking some annual leave next week, cant wait.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh and Gilz, loved the lil bump how cute!

Wish I was a slim as you! I agree with the others, you are going to look like a celebrity yummy mummy with a gorgeous neat bump :flower:

I have a little bump, and another ontop of it. I think the top bump is full of the guts that used to be in the bottom bump :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Living quietly Loopy my oh has been away for nearly a fortnight and isn't back til the 17th. Just working and walking the dog and trying not to get stuck in the snow again like the 8 hours I was stuck on Monday.


----------



## PeanutBean

Not one of our footpaths been salted and it was over a week before the roads were. It's been lethal but has warmed today and rained so lots has started to melt thank god. Prepared to spend 15 mins deicing the car only to find it all wet!

I'm ok thanks loopy. Except the nausea, sore tummy muscles and itchiness. :blush: Is anyone else itchy (yes I do mean there)? No funny discharge or bad smells. Nothing to suggest infection at all and i've had it since before my last mw appointment when my pee was all clear.


----------



## loopylollipop

Awww Gilz not surprised you are feeling lonely :cry:
I read about your mammoth trip home, read it out to OH. Reminded him how grateful we should be down here where the snow isnt too bad. Sounded an absolute nightmare. Being pregnant makes it even worse. Like you said, often nobody helps, all too busy with their own issues.

Peanut, just reading about you anatomical take on childbirth questions. I am the same. My DS informed his primary school teacher that a 'thigh bone' was really a 'femur' etc. Often wondered if the way I answered the Big Sex Questions was way too scientific. He is 15 now, may just ask him! And I am sooo gonna apply for that game show - could do with £50k! And thanks to the new coalition government, so will every other medical student in the country. I am so glad I have already come out the other side, otherwise would have even bigger debts to repay :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

Loopy HUgs,

Wrapping the prezzies for my baby cousins and thinking of who else needs presents damn it's a long list we can't afford


----------



## loopylollipop

Check you out Molls I havent even bought a present yet!

Sorry to hear you have been in so much pain. We are a right bunch arent we? x


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Not one of our footpaths been salted and it was over a week before the roads were. It's been lethal but has warmed today and rained so lots has started to melt thank god. Prepared to spend 15 mins deicing the car only to find it all wet!
> 
> I'm ok thanks loopy. Except the nausea, sore tummy muscles and itchiness. :blush: Is anyone else itchy (yes I do mean there)? No funny discharge or bad smells. Nothing to suggest infection at all and i've had it since before my last mw appointment when my pee was all clear.

Oh Peanut you have suffered more than most of us put together, poor you. I have been so lucky, my clumsiness has been my main problem. No real pregnancy aches, which is ok now I know bubs is safe. Its weird isnt it how some of us suffer and others dont. Weird. 

I had some itching which has now stopped, just came and went on its own.


----------



## molly85

we travel tomorrow to see them. 

I don't feel the pain so much I'm too used to him


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby hon I havent had the questions from Oliver yet probably because he experienced my sister going through pregnancy and having her baby girl in Feb this year so he has any questions answered for now :) He told us he thought a baby came out of your little toe :rofl: and we just left it at that but cause my sister had a c-sec he now thinks the Dr will cut my tummy and take baby out :thumbup: He knows daddy had to give mummy a baby but hasnt asked any questions further on that matter...thank godness for that :lol: and he does see me naked and understands girls have a `lulu` and boys have a `willy` He also asked a million and one questions a day and never shuts up :rofl: He is so commical and keeps me very amused too :) Take this evening for instance we went into Leeds town after school and on the way back he wanted to know why he couldnt see through the bus windows??? So I said that they were dirty and the busy needed a wash! He replied `well hadnt I better tell the bus driver so he can do it???` So funny everyone on the bus was howling :lol:

Congrats on the ticker movers for today...madcat and peanut and vbaby for tomorrow

Loopy so sorry to hear you have been laid up.....take things easier from now on esp where the bad weather is concerned :hugs:

FXED ozzie things will work out before you fly :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Madly 20 weeks tomorrow yay


----------



## PeanutBean

FFS. Just typed out a massive reply on my phone then hit done by mistake and tapped on a stupid bloody ad and so lost everything. I give up.


----------



## molly85

ohh nooo I hate the adds.


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> FFS. Just typed out a massive reply on my phone then hit done by mistake and tapped on a stupid bloody ad and so lost everything. I give up.

Oh Peanut i do that all the time on my phone it's soooo annoying.

Happy 20wks Madly :happydance: you're half way there now!! Oliver sound like a little cutie pie with all his questions :thumbup:

Well i made it to work today, had a teeny little :cry: in the car before i left, then got myself together and i'm here in one piece. Roads aren't great but they are passable. Have thoroughly learnt my lesson though, if it starts to snow here again i will be going home straight away, instead of sitting at my desk trying to keep my boss happy.


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy 20 weeks madly!:happydance:(seems like we have all already come a long way together!)

I tried the pillow between my knees&a bit under my bump last night, well, i didnt ache at all, so maybe it works.

Ive woken up feeling more pregnant today than any other day so far, bump seems bigger, even found HB in my tummy instead of down in my pelvis (now thats 1st), i woke a few times to feel baby B fidgeting!.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Not one of our footpaths been salted and it was over a week before the roads were. It's been lethal but has warmed today and rained so lots has started to melt thank god. Prepared to spend 15 mins deicing the car only to find it all wet!
> 
> I'm ok thanks loopy. Except the nausea, sore tummy muscles and itchiness. :blush: Is anyone else itchy (yes I do mean there)? No funny discharge or bad smells. Nothing to suggest infection at all and i've had it since before my last mw appointment when my pee was all clear.

Peanut, i get the occassion itching 'down there', and my discharge is just the same as always, it is just occassional though.


----------



## gilz82

Glad you got a comfy nights sleep with your pillow Madcat, it really makes all the difference waking up not sore and achey.

Also yay on the moving heartbeat, i had a listen to the jellybean last night and he/she is still right down at my hair line so not any further up as yet.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Glad you got a comfy nights sleep with your pillow Madcat, it really makes all the difference waking up not sore and achey.
> 
> Also yay on the moving heartbeat, i had a listen to the jellybean last night and he/she is still right down at my hair line so not any further up as yet.

im sure baby B's heartbeat will be right down there again by tomorrow, he does move ALOT, even durrin the 5 mins i have the doppler out it switched from one side to the other!.

Ive just read this , so all girlies 21 weeks...take a look


> Your Pregnancy: Week 21
> Twenty-one is a magic number. It means independence. It means you just won a hand of blackjack. In pregnancy terms, it means you have gotten over the hump and you only have 19 weeks left!

OMG!, not long when they put it like that is it!


----------



## gilz82

I know i keep thinking about how long it is til May and then my midwife reminded me that i could more realistically have the jellybean anytime from 32weeks because of my kidney. That's only the end of march!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I know i keep thinking about how long it is til May and then my midwife reminded me that i could more realistically have the jellybean anytime from 32weeks because of my kidney. That's only the end of march!

wow, that puts a different slant on things. would they induce you because of kidney problems, or was she saying it could be natrual?


----------



## PeanutBean

If it goes the same way as with Byron only 17 weeks left for me! But I'm hoping not.

I think I'll try my post again now I'm on the laptop! Itching - glad it's not just me. Had some early on and got worried about thrush but again no other symptoms and it disappeared. Just started back again back few days and getting annoying but it's not sore looking (or at least it wasn't before last night when suddenly I couldn't see anymore because of bump!!). I had it when I had my MW appointment last time and pee was fine. I think it must just be one of those annoying things.

Loopy I think I hide behind the science a bit. It's easy to talk about the mechanics and not being able to remember myself a time when I didn't know the fundamentals I'm anxious my kids don't have odd misconceptions about it all when they start school. I can deal with the relationship side of it when they're a bit older. You know, it's something mummies and daddies do to make kids whne they're older, here's how it happens. That'll do for now. (Well not now, Byron wouldn't have a clue what I was on about!)

So we had a terrible night last night. Byron was up a lot of it with DH who eventually brought him in as he was very hot, a little raised temp, and very upset. We were still reading him stories at 5am. Yawn. Slept in til nearly 9 though. I'm also working late tonight so don't need to worry about work so much this morning which is always nice. This morning he is absoutely over the moon though! Plus we received an anonymous gift of Pumpkin Patch clothes. I think I know who they're from.

Gilz you make sure you do get out of work if it looks threatening. Down here our snow has almost all gone and I am thrilled! It's supposed to freeze again after the weekend which will be much more manageable if there's no snow.


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> wow, that puts a different slant on things. would they induce you because of kidney problems, or was she saying it could be natrual?

If my kidney really starts to get under pressure they would book me in for a section as early as required really. Apparently people with kidney issues like mine tend to have early babies. But the kidney problems also could trigger early labour too, in which case i may end up having a section anyway.

The obstetrician wouldn't go into much detail when i saw her a couple of weeks ago as it's still early but basically my kidney wouldn't cope with a long drawn out labour so if it's not a quick one i'm likely to end up with a section.

Then if you factor in my weird shaped uterus if the baby gets in breech position it will be a physical impossibility for he/she to turn round so again i'd get a section.

Bottom line is the chances are slim of me having a natural birth, but i'm holding on to the slim chance :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah i see, lets hope your kidney behaves itself, poor kidney!!.

i have my eye on a maternity top on ebay today, something tidy for christmas day for me to wear, with heating / fire on we always end up getting too warm, and i started to realise im going to have to take one of my jumpers off to reveal and ill fitting t-shirt :dohh:. 

Apart from one pair of jeans which were dear, from mothercare(but fit beautifully) ive only really been using ebay, i know i wont be in these clothes for that long, plus we are on one income now so ebay seems to be doing me ok!


----------



## gilz82

I really should look at ebay for some clothes Madcat, i have to admit it's just complete lazyness. I haven't really bought much top wise at all, just a couple of stripey t-shirts from next which were a £10 each i think.

I have no idea what im going to wear on christmas day at all, if it wasn't for my stupid giant boobies i'd still fit in all of my dressy tops.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I really should look at ebay for some clothes Madcat, i have to admit it's just complete lazyness. I haven't really bought much top wise at all, just a couple of stripey t-shirts from next which were a £10 each i think.
> 
> I have no idea what im going to wear on christmas day at all, if it wasn't for my stupid giant boobies i'd still fit in all of my dressy tops.

i know, some clothes just look terrible if youre big up top, the clothes just dont hang right do they?.

i just had the realisation about xmas day and the clothes situation!


----------



## DaretoDream

So this am i feel very bloated :( BAH.


----------



## sequeena

Terrible ms here :(


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> So this am i feel very bloated :( BAH.

ah yes, the bloat!, i know it well. wait until you start showing, you'll bloat out even more by the end of the day!


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Terrible ms here :(

oh dear, talk to peanut, shes your girl on this subject!:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to try ginger biscuits then some lillipops from the chemist. Gah why me lol


----------



## DaretoDream

I have been having feelings of nausea for a few days but not the actual full out ms. I do feel for you sequeena.


Oh and thanks madcat. I was looking at my belly trying to figure out what it's deal is. At least it's normal. 5 days til my first visit. :dance:


When does madly have her scan?


----------



## vbaby3

Hey girls!!
Delighted to get up this morning and see the snow is finally starting to melt!!!!
Hope we can get back to normal nxt wk!!

Happy half way there madly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

god gilz,to think you might have your baby way before the rest of us,march sounds really soon!fingers crossed all goes well and you have your chance at a normal delivery.x


I actually got 2 maternity dresses on the sale rail in dorothy prekins!got 1 for 7euro and 1 for 10!!
You could dress them up with tights and heels,or dress them down with leggings and boots,which is what i'll be doing!
I also got jeans and a top in the new look sale,so i'm sorted!

Starting to get really excited now,especially at the age shay is,he's sooo excited.I just can't wait til xmas eve!
plus have the added excitement of my scan on the 23rd!!!!
they're nice and comfy


----------



## vbaby3

Sprry some of you are starting to feel ill:hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

that was meant to be sorry!
obviously,my typing and baby brain combined!


----------



## loopylollipop

Vbaby it sounds like it is going to be a magical Christmas for you all, with your little boys and a scan on the 23rd! How wonderful, its what it is all about :flower:


I wish I could find out just before Christmas !! hee hee xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, father christmas came round on his float last night(charity)...
i love that, but i wished we had our baby this christmas, next year will be very special!


----------



## gilz82

Well just out of my meeting with my boss, and they declined my fleixble working application :cry:

Don't know what to do now, i'm really gutted.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Well just out of my meeting with my boss, and they declined my fleixble working application :cry:
> 
> Don't know what to do now, i'm really gutted.

oh thats really Sh*t, im gutted for you.

are you full time at the moment?:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Having lo's just makes xmas so magical.Xmas eve is soo great,we always get our showers and baths early and get our new jammies on(even dh is forced to wear jammies)!order a chinese and eat it in front of the fire watching xmas dvd's!
Then i'm like a complete child,once the boys go to bed and are sleeping I have all their toys down,and spend about an hr arranging them on the couchs so they can see everything when they come in!
And then me and dh have to sit on the floor for the rest of the evening coz the couches are full of toys lol!!!!We usually drink loads of wine,so this yr I might just have a wee half glass!
Its also my birthday on xmas day,which completely sucks:cry:I'll be 35:cry:which also sucks!!!!!
Then when the boys waken,they come into our bed for a few mins,and we all get our dressing gowns on,then I run down with the video camera to catch their expressions once they walk into the sitting room!
Shay was priceless last yr,such a great age!I never want them to grow up:cry:

Loopy i'm being naughty with my scan,should really wait til 24 wks at least for it,but I just can't!!!
Hope you're feeling ok after your falls.x

Gilz thats really crappy about work.x.maybe they'll reach some sort of compromise with you.Can you work 1 or 2 days at home?Was it the 3 day suggestion they rejected?x


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Madcat, and i don't want to change that i still want to work full time, but i want to work 3 days from the house and 2 from the office.

I'm a database manager so already do my job from home when i'm sick and the likes of this week with the snow so i don't know what the big deal is.

Vbaby yeah it was the three day proposal they rejected, i asked about applying for the two days from home and was told that "we don't really like flexible working"


----------



## loopylollipop

I am sorry to hear that Gilz what a bummer. Like you said it seems a bit odd when you do it anyway.

Peanuts your girl on this one - she has a bucketful of advice when it comes to this employment stuff. 

I dont really know what to say hun. Seems a bit unfair. If you can do your job at home, why not? I wish I could! Thinking about going into the botox business - at least I could do that from home!!


----------



## gilz82

Things could be worse i suppose Loopy. I'll just need to really have a think about what i want to do, as i really don't want to be trailing to work everyday and picking the baby up only to go home bath and bed.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a shame gilz, seems no reason why you cant work from home, sure theyre not trying to be difficult by saying no to you so that you look else where, or go part time?.

I cut my toe nails last night, now im sure this isnt anything anyone is interested in,:haha: but jese its getting difficult,im not sure how much longer i will be able to do this?, so whats the deal with toenail cutting??.

on a brighter note, although its taken me a while to realise this, i no longer have any spare tyres or muffin tops! lol, even as a child i had these, for the 1st time in my life, my stomach is Smoooootheee! LOL!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

I really don't know if they are trying to force my hand Madcat, i can't see how me being a part time member of staff would work for them either if they are saying they can't cope with my only being in the office 2 days a week.

I was thinking about the toe nail thing too the other day. I seriously hate people touching my feet, so don't know how i'm going to de-claw myself once i get bigger :rofl:

Congrats on your smoooooothhhh bump :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I really don't know if they are trying to force my hand Madcat, i can't see how me being a part time member of staff would work for them either if they are saying they can't cope with my only being in the office 2 days a week.
> 
> I was thinking about the toe nail thing too the other day. I seriously hate people touching my feet, so don't know how i'm going to de-claw myself once i get bigger :rofl:
> 
> Congrats on your smoooooothhhh bump :thumbup:

De-claw! lol!!!:haha::haha::haha:
i wont have anyone touch my feet either, thats a no no, theres either a knack to it and i'll find out what that is, or im going to have very very very long nails by the time i hit that maternity ward!!!

The other thing is, i just cant stop peeing, MW told me to drink loads of water, ive never been one to drink gallons, but im following the advice, but god, i spend have my life on the loo now!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Midwife has cleared me to fly. I have to take fragmin injections before I fly and 24 hours after the flight. Managed some dry toast today. Totally knackered. One more doctor appointment at 3:40 and it's to bed for me. Gonna attempt packing tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## gilz82

The peeing thing should settle down again Madcat once your body is used to the extra fluid, fx'd anyway.


----------



## madcatwoman

Wow!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1337408/Baby-girl-born-weighing-Christmas-pudding-home-time-festivities.html


----------



## gilz82

Wow that's so impressive, what a little trooper!

My friend had her first son almost 12 weeks early, he was just 2lbs. He was in hospital for months but is a happy healthy little boy now who's 3 on the 23rd of Dec. It just shows you just how resilient our little jellybeans really are!


----------



## vbaby3

I was able to cut my nails no probs,even used to paint my toenails.Both my other pregnancies were summer 1's so I was wearing flip flops and sandals all the time!
I sat on the couch,and bent 1 leg up and put the foot of that leg on the thigh of the other 1,if that makes sense????!!And was able to sort them.
I even did all my grooming when I went into labour both times,shaved legs,lady garden etc,painted nails,so I was lovely when I went into hospital lol!!!
Dh did have to give a wee hand with the lady garden near the end,but I could manage everything else!

A lot of people would say don't be so vain,docs see all sorts etc but I def wasn't going into hospital to give birth all furry and bushy!!:blush:


----------



## gilz82

I totally understand the whole not wanting to be furry thing Vbaby. I was actually quite embarassed on wednesday as i didnt realise how far down the mw had to go to measure my bump. Totally hadn't shaved enough had i :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats shit about work gilz.You'll have to give it some long hard thought.Could you afford to stay home even for the 1st yr?I don't know what kind of maternity leave yous get.
Its hard on you as well,as you say your oh is away so much:hugs:
Personally it would've broken my heart to go back to work full time.I'm lucky in that I get to be a sahm,but there were a lot of sacrifices made initially so I could be.Now I'm having no 3 it wouldn't pay me at all to go back,so I wouldn't even have the choice.
I've been very happy to make those sacrifices though,this is the best time of my kids lives and i'm very happy I get to be home with them to see it all.
But each to their own,some people feel the need to go back to work,being a sahm would be their worst nightmare,everyones so different.
You'll have to think about it and discuss different options with oh:hug:hugs:

Great news you're allowed to fly ozzie.x


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> I totally understand the whole not wanting to be furry thing Vbaby. I was actually quite embarassed on wednesday as i didnt realise how far down the mw had to go to measure my bump. Totally hadn't shaved enough had i :blush:

:haha::haha::haha:
That'll teach you!!
you gotta be prepared for every appointment just in case!!:blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

WOW AM HALF WAY :) Thank you for all your well wishes :hugs: 

Gilz hon am sure Peanut will correct me if am wrong but my understanding is that if your workplace turn down your app for flexible working they have to give you a bloody good reason :thumbup: What excuse did they give you other than they dont like flexible working which is not exceptable from my understanding!

Great News about the flying Ozzie :wohoo:

So sorry MS got you Sequeena and poor Dare :hugs: gotta admit though these are great pregnancy symptons :) kinda reassuring :thumbup:

vbaby I like the sound of your xmas eve plans he he he :lol:

Well Ladies I still manage and will somehow continue to keep my lady garden in trim shape :) I did the `whoops it needs some attention` mishap on Monday Gilz hon when I went to the antenatal clinic to be checked over....I didnt realise just how much I would have to expose to be examined either :dohh:

Well it was my works xmas party last night and I was gutted not to be attending this year :( its the only time been pregnancy has sort of got me down cause its the only real time in the year when I get to go out and just be me :wacko: We have other nights out of course with DH but I always think works xmas do is a bit special :) Anyways apparently it went well :thumbup: a good time was had and my boss was in an extremely good mood today :lol: Me and my assitant (he didnt attend either!) was def sure our boss was in a happy mood cause he got laid last night (hes single!) :rofl: Takes a lot for him to be in a happy mood so could only be that we reckon :winkwink:

:wohoo: 4 days until our scan :)......madness but I even tried changing my scan date earlier, no chance at this late stage though but was just given a letter from Olivers school today informing us that his xmas nativity is on Tuesday......A BIT PISSED TBH lots of notice....so we cant go and I am a little bit worried that Oliver will think we couldnt make his play in place of going to see his brother/sister iykwim...We have told him a little white lie that we are both working :( which of course isnt true but I dont want him to think we are sidelining him for baby but the scanning dept told me it cant wait until there next appointment in Jan as theres a specific time in which checks need to be done :( I understand this so we are going to sweet talk MIL in the hope she will go in our place :shrug: I feel like a bad mummy :sad1:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly dont feel like a bad mum it's not like you made a choice bit to go to Oliver's nativity just cos you couldn't be arsed or something. 

The technical reason my work gave me was if I worked from home 3 days it would lead to me being perceived as a diminished member of the team and oh we don't like flexible working. Such a lot of rubbish. Will re-submit for the 2 days at home but do it officially this time ie to HR at the same time as my manager that way if it gets denied again they'll have to put the reason given on file so I can challenge it if necessary.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmm Gilz hon doesnt sound like a `proper` reason to me :nope: your doing the right thing though by submitting your next request to HR :thumbup:

I guess I just feel guilty....I dont work Tuesday (which is why I booked my scan on my day off!) but the school are quite appalling at giving notice for such things :( normally speaking it would be no prob for me to go but it just has to be next damn Tuesday :sad1: He was really excited early saying how we must come etc and I felt so so bad hopefully the excitment of him seeing the scan pic etc will soften the blow once he finishes school and hopefully MIL can go instead of us....we have yet to ask her!

Ladies I have an bad headache :( I banged my head on a shelf at work just before I left and my head is killing me now :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i know what you mean, we will have to make sacrifices as well because like you i will be SAHM. It was something we talked about before trying for a baby, and DH said he didnt expect me to work but i had to point out how tight things could be but he seemed to take it all on board. I dont want anyone else bring our son up, in my case-if i was to work it would be MIL(and i dont want her getting too involved, to that extent), yet ive never been in a good job, (never more than the min wage) so i wouldnt be in the position to send him somewhere more neutral with other kids like day care.


----------



## gilz82

I'd love to be able to go part time then I wouldn't care if I had to go into the office for the 3 days. But to do that I'd need to ask my OH for money towards my car loan etc ad then wouldn't be able to pay any of the childcare. I wouldn't feel right doing that.

I totally wouldn't mind me missing out on things so the jellybean has stuff but the bills etc are mine so can't expect someone else to pay them. Money makes having babies so complicated :haha:

Madly hon I hope your head isn't too sore, I'm forever doing things like that but I am also ridiculously clumsy, or as my OH try's to spin it I'm co-ordinationally challenged :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Thats a shame Gilz, i must admit a while before we started TTC we joined bank accounts and i closed my old one down, kind of whats yours is mine, a bit weird to start with but ok now. I do have to admit though i am very careful with DHs money, im not the sort to go 'Lunching out' as some women might, or having a good spend up and comnig back with bags of clothes, i guess you could just say i dont like to take the p*ss, which is why most of my maternity stuff comes from ebay, esp as i wont need it for that long in the scheme of things.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO Gilz :rofl: describes me too :dohh:

I want to take paracetamol but take it before bed for my aching pelvis so hanging fire right now....I am hoping a pepperoni pizza temporarily cures it :rofl: DH didnt get me any Galaxy choc tonight, he was too busy with his man flu :wacko: to remember my treat :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I bought pepperoni pizza for tomorrow night yum yum!!

I did just eat half a jar of capers which where fab but I'll regret it in about 5 minutes when the heartburn starts :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly
Did the bump on your head knock some sense into you?, or knock it out?.:haha:

A girl opposite in the docs MW waiting room bashed her elbow on a post which was next to her, she looked at me and said "Oow, who the hell put there there??!".


----------



## gilz82

Oh that girl is me Madcat. I'm forever clattering into things I'd have sworn weren't there a moment ago!! I actually walk into stuff in my house all the time, stuff that been in the same place for years :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh that girl is me Madcat. I'm forever clattering into things I'd have sworn weren't there a moment ago!! I actually walk into stuff in my house all the time, stuff that been in the same place for years :dohh:

thats what i did almost daily in our old house, i was a very very small house and i was always stubbing my toe, banging my knee into furniture etc. I dont think ive done that yet since moving to somewhere with a bit more space


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think it knocked it out of me madcat hon :rofl: I am so clumsy right now :dohh:

I am watching Coronation Street :cry: 

The pizza was yum.....now wondering what I can have for dessert :( missing my bar of galaxy :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I think it knocked it out of me madcat hon :rofl: I am so clumsy right now :dohh:
> 
> I am watching Coronation Street :cry:
> 
> The pizza was yum.....now wondering what I can have for dessert :( missing my bar of galaxy :wacko:

Mmmm galaxy....galaxy has to be right up there with the finest doesnt it?. The only thing that beats it is the chocolate shell from a cadburys buttons easter egg!.

Ive been noticing baby likes to have a good kick about my tummy when im in the bath these days, i get some of my strongest kicks high up when im in there.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz that strikes me as being illegal. There has to be a genuine business reason why flexible working would not work for them to be able to turn it down. I wasn't sure if the rights applied to pregnant women but this


> have or expect to have parental responsibility of a child aged under 17 (from April 2011 a child aged under 18)

 suggests so as you do expect to have the parental responsibility. I think you should challenge their decision. You have a body of evidence that shows that your work can be done at home a easily as at work.

Lots of info here:
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/Flexibleworking/DG_184569

You might want to talk to ACAS about it and see if they can mediate a negotiation. Have you got union representation?


----------



## PeanutBean

I did a de-fuzz when I was I labour too. Glad I did but it's not easy with a giant tum! As I went swimming weekly I managed to shave at least once a week.

I already have to put my socks on with my legs sideways. Don't think it'll be too much longer before I can't bend to tie my shoelaces.

Hooray for half way Madly! Boo to your stupid tardy school.

Gilz, sorry if too personal, but do you not share finances with your OH? I don't know how people have babies that don't. DH and I have one bank account. What's my debt is his and vice versa (though we don't currently have any except the mortgage and my invisible student loan). A friend of mine couldn't afford to buy baby gates because she was on SMP. I don't get why her husband wasn't just buying these things. I really don't get why these baby and living costs aren't just shared. :shrug:

Well I had a nightmare trying to get to the pub for my meeting this evening with google giving the wrong numbers to all the road and then the postcode and then the street and pub name both giving me wrong (and different) locations! Got there eventually.

Our washer packed up today. Disaster! DH had the amazing gall to take Byron's nappies round to a neighbour we know ok-ish! :rofl: Annoyingly I have to go to Wales tomorrow to get our other two loads done or we'll none of us have anything to wear. Engineer is coming Monday. Rang Hoover as we have a 5 years parts warranty except the call out is £110 (not really surprising) and of course we'd pay labour on top of that. Then they offered for us to pay an extra £50 (up front) and if it couldn't be repaired it'd be replaced. So half the cost of a new machine and a huge gamble! :wacko: So we rang a local engineer who sounds good and reckons he knows what part has gone and can get it by Tue or Wed and it'll cost about £70 all in.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and Gilz you should go through this page with a fine tooth comb: https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/Flexibleworking/DG_171775


----------



## gilz82

Thanks very much Peanut. We do have a union I'm not a member though. I'll have a good look at all the info and go back to my boss on Monday. I'm just really glad I raised this with my work now and didn't wait til I was on mat leave, think that would only have made things worse.

On the money thing it's not too personal. We don't pool all our money. We both have separate accounts with a joint house account. We each put money in the account to cover rent, bills and food etc. The rest of my money goes to covering my car loan and mobile etc and until the baby arrives some savings each month. Same for my OH but in his account. 

It does seem strange but at the same time I think it's an age thing. None of my friends even the married ones have all their money in one account. That wasn't meaning you were old cos I know we are similar ages I just mean compared to what our parents automatically did a lot of our generation keep things separate. 

My OH makes double what I do and if we pooled our money I'd forever feel like I was spending his money if that makes sense. Maybe it doesn't make sense :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, i cant tie my laces now!, i have to sit down on the couch, bend one leg/foot over the lap of the other and do it that way and also put my socks on this way. its just too uncomfortable to do it the normal way!.

YAY  Just won a mat top on ebay, next, in black, cross over top, £7, cant beat it lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

I get what you're saying gilz and it does seem a lot of my peers do the same. I just think it adds a while new level of complication to having a baby. It's black and White but I think the financial commitment is important. I earn the most and owned our previous house and was responsible for upkeep so DH has certainly spent lots of my money. We'll soon be on our second mat leave of smp so he'll be keeping me again. We just think of it all as our money. I think the only time I've taken ownership is the once of twice when I've had a bonus at work. It's never much and I buy a personal treat but then I rarely buy things for myself normally. We put everything we earn into living, the house and Byron so there's no need for separate money.

Anyway I by no means mean to criticise what other people do about their finances but I really feel for my friend struggling to pay for baby things out of her smp while her OH works and drinks and smokes and socialises his money away. :wacko:

I'm feeling so cross about this government. :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

No I understand what you mean Peanut maybe it's something my OH need to re-evaluate. 

Yay Madcat on the eBay purchases I'm definitely going to have a look today!


----------



## madcatwoman

> I earn the most and owned our previous house and was responsible for upkeep so DH has certainly spent lots of my money. We'll soon be on our second mat leave of smp so he'll be keeping me again. We just think of it all as our money. I think the only time I've taken ownership is the once of twice when I've had a bonus at work. It's never much and I buy a personal treat but then I rarely buy things for myself normally. We put everything we earn into living, the house and Byron so there's no need for separate money.

this could have been written by my DH peanut, its how our household works, even when i did work, i earnt way way less than him, plus he was always the home owner too(litterally)...this only changed recently when we decided to have the new house in both of our names.

Dh is friends with one couple who are still quite petty though, they have seperate accounts, (&and a new baby), 'he' earns more than her, but if they want a holiday she has to put in equal amounts to him, and if she cant meet that target they dont go!, they bought a house in need of DIY, and the same has gone for the bathroom, he's always had anough money but its taken them 3 years to do it because its taken longer to put her equal share in!, the kitchen is still a mess as she cannot afford her half!


----------



## tas1

Oh my word Madcat that sounds like a horrible situation for your friends to be in! I dont think thats fair,the guy should put more money in if he earns it to help improve for his family and to make his house into their family home! I hate money situations,me and my Partner are equal,we share the money and both save for things although i do take control of the money and make sure everything is paid as my OH likes to spend money....he is the type of guy that would get sold his own wee lol!


----------



## gilz82

Oh god I'm that girl Madcat!! Not because of my OH though, cos I'm stubborn!! I pay half of everything so if I can't afford my half we don't do it, like holidays, diy etc. I have always managed to save my share so that stuff go done but maybe I need to let go of that whole concept of having to half everything. 

If I'm honest i think I'm motivated by fear slightly in that I'm scared my OH would resent me for spending his money. That sadly is a reflection on me not him :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

> my OH likes to spend money....he is the type of guy that would get sold his own wee lol!

:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!!
Well my lo has given me proper kicks yesterday and today!Finally!!hoping this is the start of feeling him/her everyday!!
madly thats crap about olivers nativity,but don't worry 4/5yr olds are very forgiving,he won't mind.But I understand you're upset about missing it,I would be too:hugs:Hopefully your mil can go and she can take loads of photos for you.x.Hope your noggin is ok today!!

Gilz the whole money thing is a hard 1.We were away for yrs travelling and actually met whilst away so we both had our separate money.We came back to ireland 8 yrs ago and were both working,on similar wage,and still kept it separate.I suppose it was after we got married 5 and a half yrs ago that we started the whole whats mine is yours thing,don't know if it was because we had got married,or because we were talking about starting a family.We actually got married,bought our house and got preg all within 6 months so every penny we both earned kinda went into 1st saving for the wedding and deposit for the house etc.
How much each of us put in,or which wage the bills and stuff came out of wasn't an issue.We both had what we needed so we were happy.
Now my dh is the sole earner,it is hard and you do lose a bit of your independence.But because money is so tight neither of us really takes money for treats for ourselves,but if either of us needs something thats fine once the money is there!!
It is hard to let go sometimes and its something you should sit down and talk about to your oh.If he's on a good wage he will prob be more than happy for you to go back part time and he support you and baby.Yous just have to think of yourselves as a family unit now,and not as 2 separate people!
Hope it all works out for you and you get to stay home at least part of the time.x

Snow is finally melted!!!!!I'm soooo happpy!!


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:YAY Vbaby!!!!
so glad youre finally getting kicks!!!, thats great news!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I know what you mean on the money situation. Before me and DH were married we did everything the same way we would pay half for everything.

We even did it when we wanted a new bed.

Now we have a joint bank account but I am now unemployed and been out of work for over a year now.

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Yay on the kicks and the melted snow Vbaby :happydance: I'm actually overjoyed that our snow has now gone. Well until Wednesday when we'll get more :cry:

Just had a conversation with my OH and bizarrely he raised putting our money together so maybe it's been on his mind too. We'll need to talk properly about when he comes home for Christmas but as you said we aren't really just Gillian and Marc anymore we're going to be a little family. 

Oh got quite excited there writing we're going to be a family how sad am I :dohh: :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Aww gilz its a lovely feeling thinking about lo,and how you'll be a little family.Once baby is here you'll not even remember life before he/she was here!
So glad he brought up the subject of money,I think having a baby will have men thinking about these things,and he obviously wants to provide for and support his family.

Oh no,hope the stoopid snow doesn't come back,knowing my luck we'll be snowed in on the 23rd and I won't be able to get down to dublin for my scan!!


----------



## gilz82

We'll just think positive thoughts about the snow Vbaby I'd hate for either of us to miss our scans. 

Not long til Madly's scan, I wonder if her prediction for herself will be right?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whaa only 5 days until my 12 week scan!

:happydance:

I think Madly will be right for what she has predicted.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh exciting sofie!!
I dunno about madly,I would be quite inclined to say girl coz she's been pretty ill throughout,a lot more so than with oliver!
But I really am the worst guesser,i wrong at least 90%of the time!!!
What are yous feeling yous are having?
I'm thinking girl only coz I've had symptoms i haven't had with either of the boys.I've sore gums and nose bleeds and sinusitis.Plus for the couple wks I didn't feel well,I was a lot more nauseous than with the boys!I dunno though!!
I really don't mind,I know i'm already blessed to have 2 gorgeous perfect lil boys,so I gladly take another of those!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

vbaby3 said:


> Oh exciting sofie!!
> I dunno about madly,I would be quite inclined to say girl coz she's been pretty ill throughout,a lot more so than with oliver!
> But I really am the worst guesser,i wrong at least 90%of the time!!!
> What are yous feeling yous are having?
> I'm thinking girl only coz I've had symptoms i haven't had with either of the boys.I've sore gums and nose bleeds and sinusitis.Plus for the couple wks I didn't feel well,I was a lot more nauseous than with the boys!I dunno though!!
> I really don't mind,I know i'm already blessed to have 2 gorgeous perfect lil boys,so I gladly take another of those!!

I think she is definatley having another boy!

I am 99% sure we are having a girl, I have had a feeling ever since we found out!

But I will be happy with either just as long as it is healthy!

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Your scan will be doubly exciting gilz coz you'll have oh home with you!!
Whens he home for xmas,and will he have a couple wks off?


----------



## vbaby3

Oh sofie,so you think girl!!!Will be so exciting to find out!!!!
Wonder will there be loads of 1 sex or will they be balanced.I think in the april sweet peas the girls are way ahead of the boys so far!


----------



## gilz82

vbaby3 said:


> Your scan will be doubly exciting gilz coz you'll have oh home with you!!
> Whens he home for xmas,and will he have a couple wks off?

Right now I have a feeling the jellybean is a boy, but wouldn't be surprises if I'm totally wrong :haha:

My OH is home from next Friday until the 4th of January so we get to spend a couple of weeks together which is fab :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Your scan will be doubly exciting gilz coz you'll have oh home with you!!
> Whens he home for xmas,and will he have a couple wks off?
> 
> Right now I have a feeling the jellybean is a boy, but wouldn't be surprises if I'm totally wrong :haha:
> 
> My OH is home from next Friday until the 4th of January so we get to spend a couple of weeks together which is fab :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!!!boys are best!!
Thats great oh will be home for a couple wks!After your scan yous will be able to go out together and buy baby stuff!


----------



## DaretoDream

morning ladies! been having some of that nausea more often now. No vomiting still but def. nauseous! 

poor DH wanted to :sex: this am, and i told him i couldn't for fear that i might :sick: on him!


----------



## gilz82

I know Vbaby I'm so excited to buy my first baby things!!

Oh Dare sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: probably best not to puke on your DH :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no dare,hope your nausea doesn't last too long.Def no sweet lovin' when you're feeling sick!dh willl just have to wait!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: vbaby for kicks :)

Gilz hon so glad you and OH spoke about `pooling cash` :) Me and DH still have our separate bank accounts and we put equal amounts into our `joint` household bills account and then we pay for our own commitments ie mobile phone, credit cards out of our accounts but because DH earns more than me he pays for the food shopping each month and generally subs me if I am short cause I mostly pay for Olivers clothes etc for no other reason than I do shopping and he doesnt :lol: He hates any sort of shopping at all :dohh: but if Oliver needs summat and I am short or whatever he will give me cash :thumbup: I must admit I hate the thought of SMP pay cause it will mean me asking DH more often and after 11.5yrs together I still hate to ask him:rofl:

Well I worked today and then after work we took Oliver to have his hair cut and see Santa it was great :) I will try to upload a pic :thumbup:

Ladies I have a little confession :winkwink:.........................I think we may be Team :pink: :dohh: I was in the bath the other day and I was thinking about stuff as you do when you have some quiet time :lol: and ever since I havent been able to get it outta my head GIRL GIRL GIRL! DH thinks :pink: and so does my sister too :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dance: great on the mat wear ebay win madcat

oh Dare I hope the :sick:ness passes soon :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly,I was just after saying to the girls earlier I thought girl for you!!
But I am mostly wrong!
I'd say its just going around in your head coz your scan is in a few days.
Hope you get our wee boy,but I know you'll be happy either way.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank vbaby :hugs:

tbh I dont care what our babys gender is :) I just cant wait until Tuesday :wohoo: to see him/her again!


----------



## gilz82

It's weird madly I didn't have any inclination either way but the last week I've felt quite convinced the jellybean is a boy. So maybe your feeling are right too about your little girl!!

I feel like an old lady tonight I'm so bored and can't be arsed with goin to the pub where all my friends are so I'm sitting in my jammies watching utter crap on the tv.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Gilz if its any consulation I feel like an olde lady tonight too :dohh: I have DH throwing me some tea together...he has raided the freezer as we desparately need to do a decent shop and because I have been sending him for basics only for last few weeks cause I havent been arsed our stock has slowly dwindled....I am having fish fingers, potato waffles and beans :lol: sounds like something Oliver might have for tea but he has managed to dig me out a sticky toffe mini pud and custard for afters and I have some Galaxy choc so I guess it could be worse :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So Ladies heres my Little Man :)

1st pic is his 1st school photo in his 1st school uniform :cloud9: and the 2nd is the pic I took today on my mobi phone at the Santa visit :)
 



Attached Files:







Oliver school pic.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









Oliver & Santa.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gilz82

Well I had a slice of pepperoni pizza which I didn't enjoy, I'm now munching my way through a bag of the rubbishest strawberry laces. 

There must be something yummy out there to eat, but I have no idea what it would be. Actualy do you know what I do know what it'd be it'd be a mcdonalds strawberry milkshake!! That would mean me putting clothes on and getting in my car. Can I be bothered to do that I wonder?

Madly Oliver is soooo cute!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon...I think he is but then am a biased mummy :lol:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm milkshake vanilla though for me :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all! Been to Wales to do my washing today! lol Catching up now with boring X Factor on in the background.

Gilz - if your OH wants to share you should stop being so stubborn! I think letting go of money issues is such a relief to every couple as it can be the cause of so many arguments. Not in a million years would he resent you I'm sure. You're earning and bearing his child and going through so much physically in order to do so. How could any partner resent that? He is probably so proud of you and wants so much to take care of you.

We went joint when we moved here. Got a joint account and the mortgage is linked to it. We also used capital from the last house to pay of any remaining debts (mine and joint) so it was kind of a fresh start financially. It took a few months to get all our salaries and bills out of the joint account. I still have one or two annual charity donations that go out of mine (we still have our own, just don't use them) that I can never be bothered to change over. I take charge of all the finances though. I understand better how things work and the best ways to balance things out. We couldn't have moved here at all had I not wangled a whole new way of sorting our money in order to be able to pay the monthly mortgage as houses were a lot more expensive here.

It's great you're going to chat with your OH Gilz. And you're so not sad for being excited about becoming a family, there's nothing better in life at all!

vbaby - glad you're finally getting some kicks!

Ugh I have a cough and sore throat. Swollen glands started last night on my way to my meeting. It sucks!

Aw Madly your little boy looks so grown up!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut hon :hugs:

By the way I was :rofl: when I read your post about DH popping around to your neighbours with the washing :lol: How funny!

I cant believe I am Mummy to a 5yr old and also expecting my 2nd baby its so mad!

XFACTOR is boring me too :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

X Factor has been beyond boring. Not seen it since Will and Gareth and only started this series because I was so ill and needed some TV to take my mind of my boring nights! I'll never watch again I think.

lol DH might need to take nappies again on Monday night! We'll be good for clothes for now. The engineer comes on Monday and reckons he knows what part we'll need and should be able to get that by Tue (though there'll be no-one in) or Wed. Nappies won't last that long!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I don't watch xfactor or any reality type tv really. I tend to watch mostly football and csi type things :blush:

That's it I'm putting clothes on and going to mcdonalds. If there are no strawberry milkshakes I may have to kill someone :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well we watch xfactor every year but this year its been liking watching paint dry :wacko: We also watch britains got talent but thats it in the way of reality TV!

Peanut I hope you get your washer sorted...we would be stuffed if ours broke esp with my work clothes which are always smelly and filthy from the kitchen at work :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well the nappies are a real problem with no washer! It should be fine, it's only about 3 years old. Just a pain in the mean time.

I watch Strictly which I actually really quite enjoy. Don't watch anything else. As a general rule I hate reality TV.


----------



## madcatwoman

I cant wait to find out what youre having madly, and some scan piccies, lets hope baby behaves too (have a sip of coke 20 mins before!!):baby:
is it tuesday you have your scan??, what time?.

Love your piccies, esp the santa one, i cant wait to take Baby B to see santa one day!!.

Does anyone else find that they get the strongest kicks (ones that you can actually watch) while soaking in the bath, ive just been sat in there for a good half and hour watching, mesmerised, durring the day the kicks are lower down and no quite so strong.

Fnished the xmas shopping today (couldnt park for the love of money!), DH wanted to get something in debnhams that i wasnt allowed to see, so i wondered off to the baby section, the 1st time ive had a proper look at anything blue. Then a woman wheeled her baby boy next to me, wearing a stripey bobble hat, i looked at him and just thought how unreal!(if you get me!).


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done on finishing your shopping madcat! DH has nearly finished ours. :haha: Hoping to get to Christmas market tomorrow for last few things. Though my dad said he wants some socks and that my mum wants a tyre gauge! :dohh: What kind of presents are they?!

I keep meaning to look at girl's stuff on Pumpkin Patch. Maybe now...

Oh and I never get to have baths so I don't know!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes madcat baby Charlie goes mental when I get in the bath even more so if I have had a bar of galaxy just before hand as I found out the other day :rofl: was like a tidal wave LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! He also like to kicks my bladder when I am trying to eat which is kinda difficult as it makes me jump :wacko: and my food sometimes misses my mouth :lol:

My scan is Tuesday at 10.30am I will be sure to have some coke before hand and I thought I may take some galaxy choc with me too as this seems to create major movement :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Yes madcat baby Charlie goes mental when I get in the bath even more so if I have had a bar of galaxy just before hand as I found out the other day :rofl: was like a tidal wave LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! He also like to kicks my bladder when I am trying to eat which is kinda difficult as it makes me jump :wacko: and my food sometimes misses my mouth :lol:
> 
> My scan is Tuesday at 10.30am I will be sure to have some coke before hand and I thought I may take some galaxy choc with me too as this seems to create major movement :)

Ooo look forward to the results on tuesday then!. i had about 6 swallows of coke, not too much but just a bit, i wanted enough to keep baby moving but not so much as he was hyper and the woman couldnt do the checks!.

funny that,about the bath!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I shouldn't have looked!
https://debenhams.scene7.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/spacer.gif
https://images.pumpkinpatchkids.com/img01/W10/IM/Flatshots/baby_basics/512030_whi_WLG.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

https://debenhams.scene7.com/is/image/Debenhams/225020323243?$PSPMedium$


----------



## madcatwoman

i really want to buy one of these, for the winter!
 



Attached Files:







imagesCAO13L7Z.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PeanutBean

We have a grey bear one from Byron and a little leopard one that's not woolly. Thinking about it we might have some problems with them being 5 months as the seasons will be opposite!


----------



## gilz82

Lovely clothes guys :thumbup: I'm back from mcdonalds with my yummy strawberry milkshake. Was totally worth getting dressed for!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: cant believe you actually went to mcds Gilz hon :lol: Enjoy :)

I cant wait until Tuesday Ladies when I can hopefully start looking at gender specific clothes....I hardly have anything except if we are having :pink: cause then I have 4 HUGE bags of size 3-6mths clothes which were my Nieces upstairs :) I have a few of Olivers 1st things if we are having :blue: but I havent bought anything and I feel a desparate urge :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

I had to go Madly otherwise I'd have spent all night lying in bed thinking about strawberry milkshake. 

We have absolutely nothing clothes wise , I'm the oldest of 4 girls but none of my sisters have kids yet. Most of my friends had kids a while ago so no stuff there either. It'll be nice to buy all of the bits and pieces though.


----------



## madcatwoman

Dh has a wispa lying on the kitchen work top, ive had mine earlier, but its killing me looking at his!.

Peanut, i hope they do those bear suits for 8 month olds!!

Dh told me today that MIL wants to take me shopping as she'll buy all the baby clothes we need nearer the time, i dont know whether to be pleased and "not to look a gift horse in the mouth" or feel like shes buying her way into baby B already, as she has also said she will get us the pram&cot!. It must be wonderful to flash the cash at people. I told DH i want to buy some of the clothes myself, on my own and a bit sooner (rather than nearer the time), just to make it feel a bit more real if nothing else.


----------



## gilz82

Go on Madcat eat the wispa and then blame it on the cat :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

i have to ask, what size baby clothes will you be buying for your new born, new born clothes or 0-3months?. we'll never know if we're having a 6lb'er or a 10lb'er, so i was wonderng what people buy.

i could do with knowing how many of each type of clothing to buy as well, ive just no idea. maybe in the new year we can put some sort of list together, esp for us 1st timers so havent the foggiest!:baby:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Go on Madcat eat the wispa and then blame it on the cat :rofl:

ive had a piece of toast instead, wispa was making me miserable!:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

I think it was maybe Vbaby that said 0-3 was better as they grow out of newborn very quickly. 

I could use a list not just for clothes but for blankets etc too. I really have no idea of how many of what to be buying :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I think it was maybe Vbaby that said 0-3 was better as they grow out of newborn very quickly.
> 
> I could use a list not just for clothes but for blankets etc too. I really have no idea of how many of what to be buying :dohh:

exactly, i need a complete list of everything we'll ever need, but for clothes, blankets, mittens etc etc i really need to know how many.


----------



## gilz82

I think there's a list in the middle of the mothercare catalogue. I'll look it out tomorrow and see what Madly, Peanut and Vbaby think is missing from it.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I think there's a list in the middle of the mothercare catalogue. I'll look it out tomorrow and see what Madly, Peanut and Vbaby think is missing from it.

oh ok, i didnt know that.
Urrrghh, DH has been on his PS3 all evening since getting back from the cinema at 7. 
Ive told him that hes not to be playing these games when our LO is around, not until after bedtime,i dont want LO getting goggle eyes from these games, sat infront of the box with a controller all day!.


----------



## gilz82

I'm lucky my OH has the attention span of a goldfish for computer games so he never plays the playstation. 

Unfortunately he is on his works night out down in englandshire somewhere and the drunken texts are already flowing. I can imagine that there will be a phonecall at some point sooo looking forward to that.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh nice, my DH does drink, but rarely ever gets drunk, only once did he ever come home unable to walk straight(about 4yrs ago), woke me up and said "I think im a bit drunk", well i was terrified, terrified he was going to be sick, i was awake all night worried, then he was and even now i cant get the sound out of my head. I didnt have any breakie in the morning as i was off food(he was fine!), i went out and then came back and bleached everything. I think the realisation hit him then and hes never drunk/ or mixed his drinks like that.

think i might go to bed soon, put the tv on and nod off!:coffee:


----------



## gilz82

My OH hardly ever drinks at all so he's a total lightweight. More than 3 pints and he's drunk. He'll be so hungover tomorrow and that'll be him probably won't drink again for about a year other than a glass of wine with dinner. 

I'm in bed think if I switch the tv off I might sleep so I'll give it a bash. Night...


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> My OH hardly ever drinks at all so he's a total lightweight. More than 3 pints and he's drunk. He'll be so hungover tomorrow and that'll be him probably won't drink again for about a year other than a glass of wine with dinner.
> 
> I'm in bed think if I switch the tv off I might sleep so I'll give it a bash. Night...

nighty nite:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Night all. Here's a list for your morning perusal.

First you really don't know how it'll be. All my nephews were 8lbs ish and so we were given loads of 0-3 and almost no newborn. Byron arrived 6lb12 and stayed in newborn about two months before his weight took off. He was in 0-3 for about 3 weeks! I would suggest getting a few of each, like a 5 pack of things in basic then you can stock up more after the baby's born. Byron was born in winter so some things might be different but the early basics probably compare.

You'll want vests with poppers under the crotch. As it'll be spring i'd say short sleeved ones. You'll want sleepsuits, with or without feet (not sure what we'll want yet). I recommend poppers up the front as the recommendation is not to sleep baby on the front and I think they'd be uncomfy to lie on. They're easier to manage too. Ones that go over the head and fasten at the back are a nightmare on a baby or can't even hold up its head yet! Byron eternally leaked out of nappies when small and routinely peed over his clothes during changes so we went through many vests and suits each day at the beginning.

Socks, scratch mitts, booties (keep socks on), cardis. All in one suit for outdoors. Hats (thin ones as spring). Blankets for swaddling or wrapping.

People tend to use a Moses basket for the first few weeks though Byron wouldn't sleep in one at all. We found a rocker chair helpful and later a bouncer chair. Bedding for basket or cot. For our cotbed we got two cellular blankets (duvets not til at least 1), two flat flannel sheets for use as a blanket and 3 fitted flannel sheets. No pillow til 1. You can fold and layer sheets/blankets and easily add/remove depending on the temp.

We have three hooded towels. We used a baby bath. Changing mat. Cotton wool for wiping young bums. Few packs of nappies if using disposables. Water at first but later you'll want baby soap. Good to not use products in general but try to avoid petroleum based one's like pretty much all of johnsons. Boots little me I think it's called is all lovely. Soft sponge.

Lots of muslin squares, like 12. They have endless uses. We bought some flannels and soft milk bibs with Velcro fastening are a must.

You might want to get some meds in like infacol for colic, sudacrem in case of nappy rash which is inevitable at some point. Bottles and steriliser; breast pump if BF; we got a couple of first size dummies but he was never interested in them. I got a tommee tippee steriliser that came with a couple of closer to nature bottles (didn't need more for months), a useless cup and a bottle brush. It was very good.

Pram. Maybe a baby carrier or sling for outdoors and around the house. Blanket for use in the pram. Maybe a parasol depending on your pram but they are all pretty crap. Sun hats. Baby sun cream.

That's everything I can think of!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut that's an awesome list!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry it's waffley. Probably forgotten loads but the others can add to it I'm sure.

Ugh got such a cough today but MUST go Christmas shopping or we're doomed.


----------



## gilz82

Aw boo to the cough :hugs: and I dont envy you going Christmas shopping at all. Thankfully mine is all done.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ours is very nearly done and so far I've done nothing! But we need Christmas cards and a few last prezzies plus we love the Christmas market. Might just get a chance to see the britax pram at long last and make a decision about it. Need more paper and ribbons for wrapping. I need to find a prezzy for DH from Byron.


----------



## gilz82

Well happy shopping, hope you get everything you need to. 

That's me walked the dog and delivered christmas cards so now onto tidying the upstairs of my house. It's an exciting life I lead :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh my, thats a good list!!!, will have to copy and paste that one into a word docu. thanks peanut!!.

Im half way through wrapping christmas presents at the mo.

Oh Gilz, i had that wispa this morning, DH said i could have it as i let him play his game all last night!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

What an awesome list Peanut :) I cant really add to it except to say remember if you buy clothes now the shops will still be stocking winter stuff and our babies will be spring/summer babies so it may be best to hang fire to buy `outfits` until nearer birth unless you find something spring/summer suitable :thumbup: Also remember people will buy you plenty for baby and most people will buy an item of clothing so be wary of this too as in the early days babies generally sleep loads and you go through oodles of vests and sleepsuits as Peanut already pointed out and with Oliver we found that he didnt get to wear a lot of clothes bought for him because he had too many which was a great shame :( 

So far we havent bought really anything for Charlie but have the intention to stick with buying maybe 12 sleepsuits (x6 n/b and x6 0-3)and 12 vests (x6 n/b and x6 0-3) and maybe two outfits n/b and two outfits 0-3. As for bedding a few pram blankets and a few cellular blankets :) Its easy to buy more than you will need or use and so we have decided to just buy the basics and then buy more once s/he arrives.

Also worth pointing out that some n/b or 0-3 sizes are smaller than others just like with us it depends on where you buy them from....you will notice as well as size the tag will also give a weight so for instance you may buy something from one place size n/b and it will say `up to 7lb` but you may buy n/b from somewhere else and it might say `up to 8.5lb` so more generous in size iykwim!

Oh yeah and I wanted to say that Oliver was 10lb 5oz but the suit he had on in his first portrait (taken in hospital!) and also the suit he came home in was from Asda/George it was Size Newborn `up to 7lb` and was about the only outfit that wasnt `big` on him.


----------



## madcatwoman

im noting all this down!!!....such an amateur parent! lol. thanks!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes I like pumpkin patch probably best of all things and their younger clothing is really small! Brands vary in quality too. I have to say that Next sleepsuits are probably the best ones. They have lovely styles and keep their colour and shape well, useful when you're in sizes that'll last more than a week.

Well I actually don't feel sick but I am really poorly and have had a stinking headache. Forced my way through getting up and cleaning our disgusting bathroom. We've had an uneventful lunch for once so hopefully we'll be off to town soon. Hope there's some parking. I hate driving in!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly for the extra info :thumbup:

And yay Madcat you got the wispa in the end anyway :happydance:

Does anyone else feel spectularly un-blooming just now? I'm actually glad my OH is away as my skin is a total mess, all my nails seem to have spontaneously broken and I won't even start on my hair. I though second tri was all about being lovely :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Madly for the extra info :thumbup:
> 
> And yay Madcat you got the wispa in the end anyway :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel spectularly un-blooming just now? I'm actually glad my OH is away as my skin is a total mess, all my nails seem to have spontaneously broken and I won't even start on my hair. I though second tri was all about being lovely :dohh:

i felt i was looking better from about 16 weeks onwards before then i thought i was stuck with my adult acne for ever and greasy hair(my hair needed washing twice a day it was so horrific!- so i was dry shampooing it at least once a day!)


----------



## gilz82

I honestly feel like i'm getting worse. I have a day where I look ok, and then I look like a goblin again :rofl:


----------



## molly85

few took ages to catch up.
2 nights seeing family my cousins 9year old is shocking. I can't even explain how rude my dad was to me and the let down of 18 hours broken sleep over 3 days covering nearly 500 miles and he gets drunk so can't drive me home all before 5 pm. GRRRRRRRRR

Whilst away I got yet another weird PG symptom leaking sodding Nipples and man do they hurt. 

Loving the lists we have most stuff just waiting for the scan to get the last mits and bedding will be got soo, Pumps going to wait until we'v tried BFing but its on the list. 

I fancy using pashminas as swaddles as they are nice and thin and come in sooo many colours.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your Welcome Ladies and I also agree with Peanut NEXT baby clothes are great :) I buy most of Olivers `smart` clothes from there because you can wash wash wash them and they never go out of shape :thumbup: He has had some amazing jumpers and jeans and although they are a few pounds more per item in comparison to some places I think def worth that tad bit more cause they are made so well...I love there socks esp they never go bobbly or bitty which is a nasty look :dohh: I bought a few nice items from cherokee at tesco whilst pregnant with Oliver and they were great but just after he was born they switched designers and then all the clothes washed baggy like his tops and stuff :( George at Asda do really really good clothes as well so George/Next will be the places we will continue to shop at for baby too!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ps I cant wait to hit George next week after our scan they have some amazingly cute newborn bits right now :)


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL im as excited as you for your scan!!, exciting times!!.

I want to buy something now.

MIL said shes going to buy all our stuff, clothes,cot,pram etc,...but more nearer the time, so DH is holding out for "more nearer the time", i feel like money is power once again and that we're waiting for her green light to go.
I told DH im going to have to buy something, even just an item of clothing to make it more real. I also told him i hope MIL doesnt think we'll be in debt to her for all this, because it doesnt work with me, he doesnt think so and says he wouldnt have it anyway:wacko:. 
IT must be lovely to splash the cash and have people at your feet!.


----------



## molly85

looove the asda range can't bring myself to look at next because of the price


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just remember madcat hon stick to your guns with MIL over this :thumbup: I am going to have to re my MIL otherwise I will end up with a repeat of when I had Oliver and no way do I want THAT to happen :nope:

Ladies I have some good news :) Well I really wanted a 4d scan in say late Jan early Feb but was so worried about shelling out the cash when I know really it could be spent better on things for Charlie although I have been constantly been torn between that and paying the fee anyway for us to go and bond with baby Charlie as a family Oliver included as he cant go to our NHS one :thumbup: I havent been able to decide whats more important to me iykwim cause a 4d scan is nice but not essential although I want to include Oliver in this baby as much as possible and so that and the fact its our last baby and last chance at the experience I have found it so difficult to actually say `yes lets do it!` cause of the cost :dohh: Well I spoke with my Mum earlier and she told me she is giving me and DH cash which will cover half of the cost of the scan as our Christmas present :wohoo: I am so happy and on :cloud9: I know we still have to pay the other half ourselves but it makes me feel so much better and truthfully its what I wanted if anything for Christmas so it looks like I may get my Christmas wish :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh thats wonderful madly, theyre not cheap are they. like you we're going to have one end of jan, hopefully at 28 weeks(i have to phone the place beginning of the new year to book). its going to be a very strange but wonderful scan im thinking!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. :( I am ill. Just been coughing for about half an hour with most ending in a retch. I'll be really fed up if when not even feeling much sick I start vomiting from the cough. :(

We managed the Christmas markets and it was awful and we hardly bought anything. Managed to get the bare minimum of things we absolutely needed to get now except the Christmas cards so DH has to get some tomorrow. Got me some chocs and just had one and it's not even nice. :( Cough's better for tea and toast.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay madly!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Peanut :hugs: I hope this passes really quickly...its just pants to be ill esp if choc tastes crap too :hugs:

I agree madcat I think 80-100.00 is the going rate for Leeds and although we have nearly all our baby equipment (from my sister) and really only need clothes, bedding and the odd other bit I still feel its really hard to justify shelling out the cash although I dont see it as a waste just not a nessecity. This is def our last baby and so that combined with Oliver not been able to come to the NHS scan I felt like if it was the only thing I asked for for Christmas this would be it because I dont need or want anything else right now :)


----------



## madcatwoman

oh peanut, i cant believe what a shit time youre having with your health, you must be behond fed up with it these days, and if youre not retching from MS its from coughing, and i bet all that coughing doesnt do your ligaments much good either!.

this little girl is certainly making you work for her!!:baby:


----------



## molly85

Hugs Peanut.

£80 - 100 for a funky scan no fair they ARE £225 at the clinic we used for the early scan. We can get the cash back but its a huge outlay


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry Molly...I guess in that respect we are lucky :wacko:

Ladies I am off to bed and will be back on tomorrow eve as I am working tomorrow but I dont care cause am not on Tuesday and its our scan day :wohoo: 

I just wanted to let you know....

a. MIL had agreed to go to Olivers nativity play in our place so at least my little man has someone there for him :)

and 

b. We have def decided on babys name which was the agreement with DH in order to find out the gender on Tuesday :)

So :pink: Charlie Aine (pronounced o-n-ya) but she will be registered and christened Charlotte Aine
and :blue: Charlie William

So our baby has a name in plenty of time for our scan :lol:


----------



## molly85

Awww i still can't pronounce that. Go grany you have a function. Make sure she knows if she's not allowed a camera


----------



## gilz82

Yay on your 4d scan Madly and getting your little beans name sorted before tomorrow :happydance:

Boo you aren't feeling well again Peanut, i'm hoping you are a little better by this morning.

Madcat i have to say you have far more patience than me, if my MIL was telling us she wanted to buy everything i'd let her help with some of the big stuff, but the rest i'd want to pick and choose as i like. It's maybe just me but i think getting all of the clothes etc especially for a first baby should be personal thing between the parents. Hopefully her helping you two this way doesn't lead to more hassle in the long run.

My bump has officially arrived, can't hold it in anymore, although weirdly it's super low down, all of you guys pictures your bump is much higher :shrug: I had normal non-mat boyfriend fit jeans on yesterday and they were fine, this morning got up and went to put on my usual work trousers and they fastened but sooo werent comfy so think that's me in the mat work trousers from now on.

Oh and Molly, i also love next baby clothes but we will probably only really buy outfits for special occasions etc from there. I couldn't afford to be kitting the baby out from head to toe in next, so there will be a lot of Asda and Matalan bits and pieces on the go :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Not well. Currently trying to get my breakfast to settle so that when I cough it doesn't revisit. :( Thinking of just taking the day sick. I have training I have to get to tomorrow so a day of rest will hopefully help. Haven't decided yet. Had so many sick days this year.

Apart from socks and sleepsuits we've never bought Next clothes but we've been leant them, my sister had loads, and bought some things. Byron's had two fancy outfits, one was from M&S as I fell in love with the velvet waistcoat, and the other was Monsoon sale. I love a lot of the Monsoon stuff but only ever buy in sale as it's sooo expensive. Sainsburys own is pretty good quality too. They have quite a nice range in the bigger shops.

We're planning to order some sleepsuits and leggings from Pumpkin Patch and some sale summer shirts for Byron. I want to make sure she is really a girl before buying anything too feminine or expensive!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut that's not good :hugs: if you could take a sick day today then maybe that would be a good idea.

Well that's me re-submitted my application to work from home after my mat leave finishes. This time i applied for 2 days from home and 3 from the office, and i've done it officially this time, not just to my manager so that if they refuse it again they need have a great reason and it needs to go on file! fingers crossed!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done gilz. :thumbup: I don't see how they can given that you already do it successfully!

Ugh my stomach muscles are going to be a shambles after all this coughing. Think I will take a sick day. Still huddled up in bed.


----------



## gilz82

Did you get a date through for your physio yet Peanut?


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning all

sorry you are poorly peanut :hugs:

waiting to finish last night, off to bed soon yay.
sleep today. back for another 12 hour one tomorrow.
annual leave thurs, fri and mon tues wed.
Thats when I START my Christmas shopping blah. Blame working all the time for my lack of disorganisation. Bum.

Catch ya later xx


----------



## gilz82

Hi Loopy :flower:

Definitely get some sleep in and then enjoy your days off :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw loopy hurry up your holiday!

Yeah gilz it's mid January, 10th I think.


----------



## gilz82

Oh well at least you know it's on the way. I have this physio class thing on friday although i'm not really sure what they actually do there :shrug:

I would rather just have my proper physio appointment though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah but the class'll be better than nothing. Let us know what you do. Is it going to be like an exercise group maybe? There are standard physio exercises to help with spd so maybe it's doing those?

I called in sick. Feeling guilty until I cough then glad. It keeps alternating!

Still have to walk the dog and need to go to post office too plus washer engineer due this afternoon so not that restful a day!


----------



## gilz82

I know there are a limited amount of places so i imagine they must show you exercises and such. I really hope it doesnt jusy focus on SPD though as that's not whats wrong with me. Mine is a pre-existing hip condition. Might post in 2nd tri and see if anyone has already been.


----------



## PeanutBean

It will be quite general I imagine, focusing on the most common complaints but that doesn't mean the same sorts of exercises won't be beneficial for you. I suppose time will tell! When's your appointment?


----------



## gilz82

It's friday from 1pm -3pm which is good as it means i only have 4.5 days of work til i'm finished for christmas :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yay for your bump gilz!, but as for being low down, its very normal. you want to know where i 1st noticed bump?, put your hand on the area where your uterus/ovaries etc would normally be and thats where i was buldging out big time!. then the bump started to increase into my stomach area!.

You said it all about MIL,i had words with DH, i said i wanted to be picking out the cot and the pram etc with him as a couple, which he has agreed to, i (aparently) Have to pick out just a few items of clothes with MIL!(what pain that will be, i like to shop on my own or with DH &MIL knows that), and for the rest of the clothes we need(&cot etc) she'll write out a cheque.

We could get these things, but money is tight, so while MIL is offering DH is excepting. The woman has more money than she knows what to do with but i hate the fact that money'is power'.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's a mixed bag. Mil and fil both have lots of money and never really share any, whereas my parents are retired on only one teachers pension so are not well off but give us loads. It just shows where their priorities lie. DH's family think of holidays and expensive gifts for his siblings. This makes my sound money grabbing but it's more about their total lack of consideration for DH. They're interested in Byron but only if we visit and phone. They like buying him birthday and Christmas presents (he gets more off them than dh) but they forget about us all otherwise.

I would be stressed by your mil too but I suppose it shows she cares even if it's in rather a selfish way. It seems hard to get a happy medium or get real support rather than flash in the pan gestures.


----------



## gilz82

That's good that you got things sorted Madcat, i totally understand why you'd want to take the money, i would be the same if our family were offering it to us. 

You'll just need to keep thinking about all the lovely things you and your DH will get to pick out together, while you are going round the shops with your MIL. Then that way you might not strangle her in the middle of Mothercare :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes peanut, a mixture of stress, then having to feel greatful that we dont have to struggle but hating the power behind it, a mixed bag really.

I will pick out 'a few items of clothes with her' but just a few,im not prepared to do a whole wardrobe, i'll be straight and tell her "i would quite like it if DH&I can choose the rest as a couple if thats ok".

i will be sneaking a few items from our own money before hand


----------



## PeanutBean

You could always get her to buy the basics like vests and sleepsuits which you'll need loads of and matter less than outfits.

You know what? I think I'm going to go sort through byron's clothes taking out all the things we can use for the new baby.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> You could always get her to buy the basics like vests and sleepsuits which you'll need loads of and matter less than outfits.
> 
> You know what? I think I'm going to go sort through byron's clothes taking out all the things we can use for the new baby.

yes, its a plan, pick out the bare basics with her!.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> That's good that you got things sorted Madcat, i totally understand why you'd want to take the money, i would be the same if our family were offering it to us.
> 
> You'll just need to keep thinking about all the lovely things you and your DH will get to pick out together, while you are going round the shops with your MIL. Then that way you might not strangle her in the middle of Mothercare :rofl:

i dont know, id quite like to strangle her in the middle of mothercare if thats ok?:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Anyone doing anything about the recent swine flu jab for at risk groups?, seems to be back in the news&TV again. i just dont know, i really dont know, i dont feel like i want to say yes or no to it!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've still not been offered it. If there's a need and I'm offered I'll get it. I don't normally get flu jabs and they can't half be nasty but h1n1 has particular risks in pregnancy for baby and mum so if it is doing the rounds I'd rather get the jab. In lots of countries it's routine to vaccinate pregnant women for seasonal flu.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat hon you strangle your MIL if you like :thumbup: if you could just remember to have someone take pictures when it happens so we can all have a giggle :haha:

On the swine flu thing i'm still hesitant about getting it. I had the swine flu jab last year about 6 weeks after my kidney surgery and i have to admit i was ill for 3 days after it. No one has even mentioned it to me this year, not the dr or mw or obstetrician so i'm wondering if they are just expecting us pregnant ladies to make a choice and then go and get it or not :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Im usually a very decisive person and know what i want, but on this issue i dont. They havent called me in for a jab (they did last year though, i didnt have it though). The only thing is, i dont really mix with people as im not working, and DH is generally out all day on his own in the van, i guess i wish there was rock hard proof that it was ok and if have it.

Ive found a couple of quid on a Next voucher that i havent spent today:winkwink:. Im thinking of taking myself out on my lonesome later and put it towards a little outfit. and have a look around as to whats out there.


----------



## gilz82

That sounds like a good plan Madcat, you should let us see a picture of whatever you buy.

My OH has now decided that he's not sure if he wants to know what the jellybean is!! This is after him saying for years that when we got pregnant he want's to know. Thing is i never wanted to know, but now that he's been bashing on about it for so long i kind of do now :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> That sounds like a good plan Madcat, you should let us see a picture of whatever you buy.
> 
> My OH has now decided that he's not sure if he wants to know what the jellybean is!! This is after him saying for years that when we got pregnant he want's to know. Thing is i never wanted to know, but now that he's been bashing on about it for so long i kind of do now :blush:

Oh no!!!!, whats going to happen there??, does it work if the sonographer tells you and not him, or is it all or nothing???.

you have to find out now!, madly needs to be able to carry out her theory!!


----------



## gilz82

I don't know, i think they would tell me and not my OH if that's what he wanted.

I suppose i also have the ability to be slightly cheeky :ninja: in that my OH can't come to our NHS scan on the 7th so i could always find out then as a last resort.

I think he will go back to wanting to know though, i told him he has to decide by tonight so i know whether to cancel the scan or not.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I don't know, i think they would tell me and not my OH if that's what he wanted.
> 
> I suppose i also have the ability to be slightly cheeky :ninja: in that my OH can't come to our NHS scan on the 7th so i could always find out then as a last resort.
> 
> I think he will go back to wanting to know though, i told him he has to decide by tonight so i know whether to cancel the scan or not.

i think you have to win this one!!.
and if not least you have the option to be slightly cheeky(what the eye doesnt see...n all that!!!!):haha:


----------



## molly85

If you guys still can't decide get them to write it down in an envelope n your notes then you have the information and can open it at any point. 

On swine flu I had this last year I believe and you only need it once so if you have had it you don't need it again. Its like all vaccines can make you groggy and sicky specially if your immune system is down. Itis reasonably safe or they couldn't offer it and the swine flu killed far more people and had them in hospital than the inmjection ever could. 

If your healthy and have someone to look after you then it's not essential but if your not I'd have the injection just make sure someone is around so you can spend a few days in bed so maybe after christmas now


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree Molly. :thumbup: The only catch is that h1n1 is incorporated into the seasonal flu jab this year so it's all or nothing.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone else is getting dry and cracking nipples.

They aren't unbelievably sore but if I don't wear a bra I can feel it brushing against my top and it sort of stings?

What can I use to stop it?

:flower:


----------



## molly85

i hadthe stand alone flu jab ages ago so i think they do still have it on its own might be in a different round of vaccines. your midwife should be able to tell u. nipples are just weird lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Nipple cream gilz. I used boots own last time and it worked a treat and was cheap. I'm not finding them so bad this time and have just started putting the grapeseed oil I bought for perineal massage on them!

OMG ladies, there was a staff meeting today and I just read the notes and the maternity policy is changing. Instead of the 6 weeks statutory 90% pay from jan 1st it's going to be 12 weeks full pay!!!!!!!! Just checking i'll still get it being pregnant already. I asked for a review yonks ago and there are two us due after jan so it would be sus if they made it only for new pregnancies or something. I did say that I thought 3 months full pay would make a huge difference. It'll pay for byron's nursery for the year!


----------



## gilz82

I didn't ask about the nipple thing but thanks for the info anyway Peanut :haha:

That's fantastic news about your work, i'm sure that they won't be able to exclude you and your colleague from getting those terms and conditions. I wish my work would pay us 3 months full pay, it would make a huge difference.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol sorry gilz, I was clearly too distracted by my amazing good fortune!!

Sofie, nipple cream! Lol


----------



## molly85

damn i'd have got that if I had been working for teh trust for longer grrrrrrr


----------



## madcatwoman

Brilliant news about the maternity pay peanut!!:happydance:

i bought my 1st item of clothing and a pair of little shoes:flower:
 



Attached Files:







001resized.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









002resize.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gilz82

Awwwwwwwww Madcat so cute!!

Just had another meeting with my manager, she has ok'd my working from home two days a week after my maternity leave, now need to see what the HR department have to say about it.

But...... and there's always a but isn't there, the head of fundraising says that if HR approve the request she wants a condition put in that this change will be subject to seeing how things are in January 2012 when i'm due back.

Now i might be being pessimistic but doesn't that just sound like they are giving me what i want just now, with the ability to take it away when i'm due to come back attempting to force me into coming back the 5 days??

Are they even allowed to do that?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat they are super cute! Definitely gonna sit and go through Byron's old clothes after neighbours.

Washing machine man came and it's bloody well working now! Is there anything more annoying than intermittent faults? Still no call out fee so saved us £70 and found us someone for when it really does break.

I've been four years with my organisation who also have excellent every other HR policy. I've already done one stint on smp so I reckon I deserve it! Lol The main thing is it'll cover child tax credit and Byron's nursery fees putting us in basically the same position as we were last time and we managed ok. Still a question over what we'll do when I return to work but at least we can breathe for a while.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and gilz I'm not too sure about the rules and longevity of flexible arrangements. I know you can't formally request more than once a year. This is all coming from tour manager right, who will know little to nothing about the law. See what HR says first. Have a look on direct gov too.


----------



## madcatwoman

I feel like its helped make "baby boy" more real for me today. the clothes are 'up to 3 months', so if they dont fit straight away, it probably wont take long.

it feels very strange, glancing over to see a pair of baby shoes, very strange. The girl who said she was never having kids!, and now look at me!.

i saw some lovely little cardigans too for the chillier sring/autumn days.


----------



## gilz82

I will do Peanut it just sounds terribly fishy to me in that they are going to say yes, but with a condition that lets them take it all away if they want. They'd be as well just saying no!

I so want to buy baby stuff now Madcat!


----------



## madcatwoman

I was holding out till january to buy anything, but in the end, i just had to give in:dohh:

still seems like a long old time until i can fill these clothes though!!


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure it does feel like a long time, but if you think about it another way you are over halfway there now!


----------



## molly85

aww madcat you sound like me I dnt want kids etc, an i have just put a sleep suit and a nappy on a teddy as practise. Man are nappies for newborns tiny. I'm about to call work and see hwat my manager thinks. to be honest I feel sick at the thought but needs must


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> aww madcat you sound like me I dnt want kids etc, an i have just put a sleep suit and a nappy on a teddy as practise. Man are nappies for newborns tiny. I'm about to call work and see hwat my manager thinks. to be honest I feel sick at the thought but needs must

haha:haha:on teddy!!, never thought of that!!.

nope from being a child up into my late 20s i swore blind to everyone i wasnt having kids!. 

boy was everyone in for a shock!


----------



## gilz82

My OH was exactly the same Madcat, before we were together he would have bet his house on him not having a family and would have truly believed it as well.

I always wanted a family, but if it was a choice between my OH and children i would have chosen him. Ironically a few years ago he started talking about children and then one day came out and said that he wanted to have a family with me. The whole situation worked out quite well for me in the end :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MY dh was the one who quite fancied the idea of childrne, although wasnt hell bent on it, he never asked me to have kids, never pressurised or hinted. we talked and talked about it a few times in depth, until i couldnt talk anymore, and handed over my last pill to him one morning. You should have seen his smile!


----------



## gilz82

I can imagine, he must have felt a bit like i did.

The odd thing now with us and i don't know if you get it too, is that my OH proudly tells people that he's going to be a Dad and you can see it written all over their faces that they're convinced i must have MADE him do it. My OH's ex-wife actually said she couldn't believe he was going to have kids just to keep me!


----------



## molly85

Eugh!
Well called work boss wants to just leave it until I return GRRR so called HR I can't return to not knowing what the hell is going off so they have said stay off sick until I have had a report from Occy Health requested by my boss. The HR lady will sort this out. The job I tried applying for is temp to perm so want people who can start straight away so guess I'm kinda stuck and will prob be on Mat leave in 2 months fab. not like we could do with the money. 

Matt gently talked me into having kids I wanted to Foster but he doesn't only way I was gettiong kids was if I squeezed them out myself. Damn the hard work.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Eugh!
> Well called work boss wants to just leave it until I return GRRR so called HR I can't return to not knowing what the hell is going off so they have said stay off sick until I have had a report from Occy Health requested by my boss. The HR lady will sort this out. The job I tried applying for is temp to perm so want people who can start straight away so guess I'm kinda stuck and will prob be on Mat leave in 2 months fab. not like we could do with the money.
> 
> Matt gently talked me into having kids I wanted to Foster but he doesn't only way I was gettiong kids was if I squeezed them out myself. Damn the hard work.

hahaha...
id foster, well, adopt, but DH would never entertain the idea either!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god ladies,haven't been on in 2 days,been busy xmas shopping!Can't catch with all i've missed!
Have to start dinner now so will catch up tomorrow.
Just wanted to say good luck for tom madly,can't wait for your update.Fingers crossed baby obliges!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes, Good luck tomorrow madly, update us all ASAP!. remember to have a few sips of coke for a co-operative baby !!!:baby:


----------



## gilz82

Adoption is definitely something we'll look into further after this little jellybean as we couldn't have more my kidney would probably die. 

Sooo exciting this time tomorrow you'll know whether it's going to Charlottte or Charlie Madly :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Peanut so sorry you were ill today but bloody fantastice news about the SMP...I cant see why you guys cant be entitled to it :) like you say it would be sus otherwise :(

Gilz hon great about the agreement to two working days at home :wohoo:.....Sorry I dont know wether they can add the clause or not check it out as Peanut says :thumbup: and tell you OH to get decision made...its crucial to my decision making :lol: only kidding :)

madcat I love the little suit and shoes :cloud9: bet it was great making your first purchase I cant wait to make mine :wohoo: re MIL I would love to :trouble: her but not tomorrow as she has agreed to take our place at Olivers school nativity :rofl: GOTTA BE NICE!

Loopy hon...bring on those Holidays :wohoo:

Molly hon early mat leave doesnt sound great :( is there anyway around it :shrug:

Well afm...I worked today and got home about 3.30pm havent moved off the sofa since am knackered :lol: and I so need a shower I bloody stink of the kitchen at work and food :loopy: DH and Oliver will be home in next 20mins-30mins so I need to get my arse into gear :dohh: 

ROLL ON SCAN TOMORROW :dance: LADIES I AM SO EXCITED BUT ALSO SLIGHTLY NERVOUS TOO....I CANT WAIT TO SEE MY LITTLE FOOTBALLER AGAIN :)


----------



## molly85

Aaaa good luck Madly. Early Mat leave is better money that SSP or incapcity benefit. eugh sooo annoying. am looking at other work to but nothing will happen to the new year now


----------



## gilz82

You'll be happy to know Madly that my OH has decided that yes we will go for the gender scan :happydance:

So there wont be any need for my :ninja: tactics on that front :haha:

When is your scan tomorrow hon I forget? Also did you see that girl in 2nd tri with the useless oh updated again this morning. He actually makes me feel angry for her!!


----------



## molly85

someone more useless than Matt I must see this thread


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah molly, this guy was chatting up other women on facebook, then he left her and now he's being a complete d*ckhead doing the whole oh maybe I need space blah blah blah


----------



## molly85

I'll give him space via a rocket to the butt


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly what's going on for this early mat leave? You can't be made to take mat leave early unless you are signed off with pregnancy related sickness from 11 weeks before due date. None of us is at 29 weeks yet so I don't see how that can be allowed.

Gilz being on Bnb has opened my eyes wide to the many and varied faults of others' relationships and OHs!


----------



## molly85

Thats when I meant, hopefully not though. They will drag out sick leave until 29 weeks eugh


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see. Can you not work at all? It's a long time to 29 weeks and things can change especially with some proper physio.


----------



## molly85

yeah I can. i know i could do sumit office based. but they don't seem keen


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly am not sure they can do this to you :nope: My union gave me info that states if for a pregnancy related reason you cannot do you own role then your workplace must sort out an alt role that is suitable for you to do if not ie they dont have another post available they have to put you on leave FULL PAY! plus they cant make you take mat leave at 29wks either :nope: they can only enforce early mat leave from 36wks onwards and then its only if you are off work with pregnancy related illness. I checked out this info as I am uncertain wether I am able to continue to do my current role until I want to go on mat leave at 36wks mainly due to lack of support and total ignorance of the agreed risk assessment :growlmad: and I dont see why I should have to take my mat leave early when its not my wish just because my workplace feel it nessecary not to take into consideration I am pregnant and expect me to continue duties at my normal pace when I am struggling for obvious reasons :thumbup:

:wohoo: Gilz hon so glad you are still going to find out the gender :) and yes I did see the girl in 2nd tri with the wank*r other half :( I feel so sorry for her and his game playing BUT she sounds strong so am sure she will be just fine....still really sad though :(

Ladies I want to cry :( I wonder if its anxiousness about tomorrow...crazy cause Charlie is kicking up a storm so I know nowts wrong :dohh: My scan is at 10.30am so nice and early :)


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Molly am not sure they can do this to you :nope: My union gave me info that states if for a pregnancy related reason you cannot do you own role then your workplace must sort out an alt role that is suitable for you to do if not ie they dont have another post available they have to put you on leave FULL PAY! plus they cant make you take mat leave at 29wks either :nope: they can only enforce early mat leave from 36wks onwards and then its only if you are off work with pregnancy related illness. I checked out this info as I am uncertain wether I am able to continue to do my current role until I want to go on mat leave at 36wks mainly due to lack of support and total ignorance of the agreed risk assessment :growlmad: and I dont see why I should have to take my mat leave early when its not my wish just because my workplace feel it nessecary not to take into consideration I am pregnant and expect me to continue duties at my normal pace when I am struggling for obvious reasons :thumbup:
> 
> :wohoo: Gilz hon so glad you are still going to find out the gender :) and yes I did see the girl in 2nd tri with the wank*r other half :( I feel so sorry for her and his game playing BUT she sounds strong so am sure she will be just fine....still really sad though :(
> 
> Ladies I want to cry :( I wonder if its anxiousness about tomorrow...crazy cause Charlie is kicking up a storm so I know nowts wrong :dohh: My scan is at 10.30am so nice and early :)

madly, i couldnt bare my nerves with this last scan, anxiousness wasnt the word- i feel it for you!!!. Will you be going out anywhere afterwards or will we get to hear the news pretty soonish??.:hugs:

good to hear charlie is giving you a good ole beating!, Baby B is today, it no longer matters if im standing, sitting, i feel it always now.

DH loved the clothes and the baby shoes, he couldnt believe how small they were, said "Bloody hell i cant even get my finger in these shoes", he thought they were very cute(usually hes not bothered by things like that).


----------



## molly85

Your just scared incase there's a weener Madly.
I think I am preping myself for the worse, I see my physio in a few weeks again so she can reasses to and see whatshe thinks


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly that's excellent your scan is nice and early. 

Madcat that's so nice your DH was impressed with the clothes. It's so lovely seeing men being totally interested in babies.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Madly that's excellent your scan is nice and early.
> 
> Madcat that's so nice your DH was impressed with the clothes. It's so lovely seeing men being totally interested in babies.

he's very much like me when it comes to interest in babies, ive no interest whatsoever in anyone elses, people are quite dissapointed i dont want to hold their baby etc etc, DH is the same, but we have suprised ourselves with our feelings for our own. Just the type of woman im going to be lol!


----------



## gilz82

Oh my OH is the same doesn't want to touch anyone else kids but keeps gibbering on about how he's going to get a baby carrier and take the jellybean out when he's home so I can have a sleep. It's just so cute. 

I do quite like other peoples kids for the most part so generally have a hold of friends babies etc.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Awwwww cute madcat about your DH its really nice when they show interest cause Davids not much like that either so its great when he does show an interest :lol: 

Nice and early scan Ladies....David will do school run with Oliver (he starts at 8.50am) and I will get ready whilst hes gone. We only live 5mins from hospital but will prob leave here about 10am so we can secure some parking as its usually a nightmare although last time we were lucky :) I am going straight to Mums afterwards but will nab my sisters laptop to give you Ladies an update as soon as :) Either that or I will log on using my phone but I will update as soon as I can. 

madcat I feel sick and like I say although I know Charlie is fine :) I am pooing myself :wacko: MADNESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

I think it's normal to be a little scared madly. I think I'll be pretty scared next wednesday. It's quite strange this will be the longest time since I've seen the jellybean. There's bound to be quite a difference between a 14 wk baby and a 19wk one. 

Oh I'm so excited again just talking about scans :happydance: :wacko:


----------



## molly85

ok so i am eatting cadburys choccy eclaires this is not going to help regular pooping


----------



## molly85

wow gilz did you say 19 weeks how did we get there already?


----------



## gilz82

I know can you imagine Molly we'll be half way there just before 2010 finishes. 

Some days I do think the weeks are going a little faster and then other days I'm so impatient it feels like it's dragging again.


----------



## molly85

I def think it's sped up the worrying is deffinatly less. 
in less than 7 weeks we will be viable, hope we get a few more days at the scans.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh am excited Gilz just anxious too :dohh: I dont think theres anything wrong but I want to know its def alright iykwim....DH just jumped down my throat when I said I was a little nervous anxious :( Bless our guys I just dont think they understand.

Well I am having garlic kiev balls and fresh bread with garlic sauce for my tea so no ease for pooping here Molly...shortly followed by some Galaxy choc :rofl:

Ladies I will be exactly 23wks on Christmas Day which mean my V.DAY will be New Years Day :wohoo: How great is that :) New year....New Start and New Luck for us here :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's fab Madly very appropriate timing. 

My stupid nosebleeds have gotten so much worse since I started these blood thining injections I can't get it to stop tonight. Any top tips girls?


----------



## molly85

AAAww Matts actually good with the madness just the rest of it baffles him


----------



## molly85

Ice cube and a tampaz. Shove tampax up nose, ice to the bridge cools it down and allows time to clot as as the bleeding reduces. tampax means you dnt have to hold ur nose, rugby players use them


----------



## gilz82

I have to admit I have already been doing the tampon thing but didn't know about the ice cube thing. Thanks Molly :flower:

Think the jellybean is definitely on the move today, my bump has certainly gotten bigger over night and I was just using the Doppler and the heartbeat was about and inch and half below my bellybutton. It's usually way down in my hairline.


----------



## molly85

if i wasn't so bad at being hydrated i'd prob have the same prob. Last nose bleed was in the summer when I was usinmg the bbq at work over heated my nose


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Awwwww cute madcat about your DH its really nice when they show interest cause Davids not much like that either so its great when he does show an interest :lol:
> 
> Nice and early scan Ladies....David will do school run with Oliver (he starts at 8.50am) and I will get ready whilst hes gone. We only live 5mins from hospital but will prob leave here about 10am so we can secure some parking as its usually a nightmare although last time we were lucky :) I am going straight to Mums afterwards but will nab my sisters laptop to give you Ladies an update as soon as :) Either that or I will log on using my phone but I will update as soon as I can.
> 
> madcat I feel sick and like I say although I know Charlie is fine :) I am pooing myself :wacko: MADNESS!!!!!!!!!

DH couldnt understand why i was so nervous, they dont get it do they??, he knew everything was going to be ok and said "I told you everything would be ok"!. I think the night before and the morning of -- are just tourcherous!.

I'll keep an eye out for your update hun xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you madcat :hugs: 

He was really `everything will be fine!` with a :growlmad: on his face :( I was like `am not worried it wont be I just want to hear it and know it!` He looked at me like :wacko: MEN EH!

Gilz no advice on nosebleeds sorry but it could be jabs and also we are more prone to nosebleeds in pregnancy...had a nasty bad one when carrying Oliver :(


----------



## gilz82

Yup me too I'll be sneaking onto bnb more often than normal at work tomorrow :haha:

Good luck and I'm sure baby Charlie will be just perfect!!


----------



## molly85

I'll be here when I get up. I'm going with Charlotte it's your pink ticker that has swung me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Ladies I have a sneaky feeling :pink: cause my pregnancy is so different to Oliver and well it just has to be a female giving me this much trouble right? :rofl: However I always thought :blue: up until last week so :shrug: I dont know if the change of heart is my instinct or the fact that my scan was fast approaching and has been on my mind :dohh:

TBH I always thought :blue: cause I didnt think it could be owt else....DH familys JUST DONT HAVE GIRLS :nope: Hes one of 6 boys and only two grandchildren from them so far (the younger three of DHs bros are my age (28) and younger so theres time for them to reproduce yet!) but the current two grandchildren are Oliver and our Nephew (so another boy :dohh:) All his family are like `it`ll be a boy!` so I dont know if I always thought boy cause of that :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly, madly is spot on about your employer having to give you alternative work or leave with full pay. If it's the last 5 weeks all the better. Perhaps the rules have changed but I haven't looked at that end of things for over two years so maybe I just remembered wrong! But definitely they have to do that. What you need is your physio to say you are capable of work provided you are sitting or whatever for appropriate lengths of time each day then they have to sort you something out. Don't take it lying down!

Hugest luck tomorrow madly!!! I'm training from 10 so won't be able to check promptly but I'll try get in during the day. Can't wait to know the sex!

I'm on my fourth cup of tea today and I don't even care! It's the only nice thing helping my throat. Had too many times of serious nigh-vomiting from coughing today. :(. hope I'm better tomorrow as I have to work.

I went through byron's old clothes and took out everything to three months for washing. Can't believe how small and cute it all is! Now I know I'm getting a bit more pay next year I can relax a bit. We weren't terribly frugal last time and had lads more stuff to buy for Byron so even DH found himself looking at some girl baby outfits in m&s today! I have new pyjamas too. :D


----------



## mamadonna

cant wait to see the pics of baba tomorrow madly,


----------



## madcatwoman

madly ive been thinking youre team pink too, i have done for a while, will be interesting to see if my gut feeling is right or not!!.

must be horrible having these nose bleeds gilz, ive just cleaned my teeth to find my teeth covered in blood!


----------



## molly85

worry not girls im just peeved off. just sat here and sure i felt the ligament go ouch


----------



## gilz82

The nosebleeds themself don't bother me greatly it's the fact they take 20 minutes to stop. I'm always sitting on the couch or bed or something with a tampon up my nostril thinking, right now i kind of need that blood how about you just stop already. On the up side i must look really pretty at those times :rofl:

The met office have just issued a severe weather warning for where i stay for thursday and friday with 20cm of snow forecast, think i'll be telling my work today that i'll work from home thrusday and friday.

Oh and soooo excited we get to find out another grad baby gender today :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Oooo another gender day, how exciting!:happydance:

had a truely crap nights sleep, up twice for a pee(usually its just once, or i can hang on till 6) and continuous aching from my legs to my pelvis to bump sometimes, ive tossed and turned like no-bodies business. Im suprised i have been chucked into the spare room yet.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat that's not good. I manage not to get up for a pee but i'm so uncomfy in my bed just now it's unbelievable i'm also doing the super tossing and turning.

My OH will come home on friday and wish he'd stayed in the caravan!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well just a quick pop in before I go get dressed and leave for our scan :)

I slept quite well but have been awake since 7am a bag of nerves :dohh: Spoke with my friend by text and have had a few well wish messages :) Am excited but nervous too I cant wait to see my baby again and find out his/her gender feels like we have waited an age to get here but now we are I am a little scared :loopy: MAD WOMAN :rofl:

I am def thinking :pink: right now so we will see :)

I will update as soon as I can Ladies....may not be with pics but I will update none the less!

:wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

wooohoo!!:happydance::happydance:
cant wait to hear back from you.

Deep breaths madly, deep breaths!!.

remember the sips of coke...

enjoy seeing your 'little ??girl???-maybe??....

:hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!!
Oh can't wait to hear from madly,I'm thinking girl too!
Madly your pics of oliver are gorgeous,can't believe how much like a big boy he looks,i suppose thats how my shay will look nxt yr all grown up in his school uniform:cry:

As for the list peanut put up,I'd say she thought of everything.
You could maybe get a pack of n/b and a pack of 0-3 sleepsuits and vests,but be warned baby can get through loads of these everyday between puking and shitting lol!!
I remember I went through 6 sleepsuits on the 1st day in hospital with shay!
So maybe buy 1 pack of each,then when you know what size will best fit get your oh or mams or mils to get you some more and take them into you.

As for sterilizers,I'd strongly recommend the microwave 1's.So compact and handy and you can take them with you if you're out and gonna be gone all day or overnight.
Anyone planning on breastfeeding,I wouldn't bother buying a pump til you get home from hospital and know breastfeeding is working and the way you're doing things.I was glad I didn't splash out on 1 beforehand,as breastfeeding just didn't work out for me.
And you can never have enough bibs!!

So exciting thinking of all these things,madcat love the lil outfit,it really makes things real doesn't it?!!!
You'll have a little person in that outfit in a few months!!:happydance:

Well no news here,finally finished xmas shopping.We were out all day sunday and again yest,so I'm pretty achey today.
Gilz I'm getting nosebleeds this pregnancy too:cry:
They don't last as long as yours but a pain none the less.Nosebleeds,bleeding gums and sinusitus are all things I have this time,that I never had before!

Gilz thank god you're still going for your scan!Silly oh!
Anyway,i shall now wait patiently for madlys update!x


----------



## madcatwoman

what do you think gets worn more often, sleep suits or vests?? or depending on weather?.


----------



## PeanutBean

Vests and suits in equal measure. If one is soaked the other normally is! Tea break so quick check but too early for madly. Gah!


----------



## vbaby3

I always used both.You know just the little vests that have poppers at the crotch,and then a sleepsuit/babygrow over it.
Thats the most comfy outfit for baby for the 1st few wks anyway,with just with a wee cardy over it if its cold.
I didn't start putting proper outfits on my boys like jeans and stuff til about 4-6 wks.
You'll probably get so much clothes as gifts,don't buy too many outfits if you can resist!
But make sure you've plenty of vests and sleepsuits,blankets and bibs!and a few cardigans.
Meant to say aswell my 2 slept no bother in a moses basket,but only for about 10wks as they grew so big so quick!So don't spend a fortune on 1,I basically got the cheapest 1 out of argos and its done all mine,plus lent it to a few people when I wasn't using it.


----------



## madcatwoman

ah ok!. thanks

shame we cant borrow a moses basket off anyone for the time we would need it. DH has friends not far from here who have a 2 year old now, but darent ask to borrow theirs as the wife cant stand me because im pregnant and shes not(even although she laready has a baby).
Lol, im not doing too well on that front am i between her and my SIL!.
Think it might be Argos!


----------



## vbaby3

Well madcat I bought all our stuff new when we were having shay,and was glad to coz I knew we'd be having at least 3 babies,so I was getting my moneys worth.
So whatever you buy you can store when you're finished with it in case you need it again:baby:Which i'm sure you will!
It is nice to have everything new when its your 1st:thumbup:
I'm feeling rather sorry for myself this time,coz we've nothing left to buy,except clothes:cry:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat how inconsiderate are you getting pregnant before other people :rofl: honestly some people are just loonies!

Thanks for all of the ongoing advice on clothes and stuff Vbaby and Peanut, it's fab for us first time mums!

But Vbaby just think if Madly's prediction is right then you'll be buying girlie stuff for the first time :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

I know!, i just dont take into consideration how someone else might feel!!!:haha:

i think our own little forum here is going to be a girlie one!!, i just have the feeling, i have it for Bids too!. Oh no, is my boy going to be on his tod?:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

I don't know Madcat, i'm still getting boy vibes from the jellybean and surely the odds are that there will be at least one more boy. 

If we all end up with girls, Bailey will never be short of female company :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I don't know Madcat, i'm still getting boy vibes from the jellybean and surely the odds are that there will be at least one more boy.
> 
> If we all end up with girls, Bailey will never be short of female company :haha:

lol!!!...........the little tart!!:haha::haha:

Wheres madly? Grrr....


----------



## gilz82

I know she's taking ages..............i'm so impatient and it's not even my baby!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I know she's taking ages..............i'm so impatient and it's not even my baby!

:brat:so am I, the suspence is killing me!!.

right, im going to fill up our woodbasket cos its freezing, then i'll check again to see if shes put us out of our misery!


----------



## vbaby3

hhhmmmph,i'm waiting very impatiently for madly too!


----------



## gilz82

Can't believe she still hasnt updated us, come on madly!!


----------



## vbaby3

For the april/may babies i'm guessing......
Madly-girl
me-girl
gilz-boy
bids-boy
molly-girl
loopy-boy

Did I leave any april/may ladies out???
Now that would be nice and even if my predictions are correct!that'd be 4 of each.
I think i'll also guess girl for ozzie


----------



## gilz82

Oh now we have two sets of predicitons to spice things up :haha:

I wouldn't even bother guessing, its actually likely that the complete opposite of what i guess would happen :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i think bids is wrong, i think bids is 'girl'!. sorry, has that messed it up?!!!.

:shrug:Madly?.....Madly?:shrug: where art'thou madly???:cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats ok madcat,i'm just guessing with no reason behind it!!
I've probably even guessed myself wrong!!
I shall re evaluate my guesses as all the scans come up.
For now i'll say madly and me girl,and gilz boy!
Wait til you see,we'll all probably be the opposite:dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ladies she has just updated her journal!!!

:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats madly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just checked your journal coz sofie kindly told us you'd updated there.
I'm so delighted for you!xx


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Madly :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

ANother boy!! (baby B has a playmate now!:haha:).

so, so far we have
Tas :blue:
Me: :blue:
Peanut: :pink:
Madly: :blue:


...whos next?


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby and me next thursday i think..


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Vbaby and me next thursday i think..

by rights then, if the pattern were to even out, theres more girls on the way!


----------



## gilz82

Well going by Madly's original prediction last week she was having a boy, which is correct, Vbaby is having a girl and me a boy so we'll need to wait and see.

She only changed her mind to girl in the past few days so i'd say the original prediction stands and so far she has one right :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

so my predictions are really bad aren't they!
I think i'll scrap them completely!
gilz will be nxt to update coz i'll be out for the day of the scan so won't be posting til evening,so gilz=boy,then me=girl,that'd follow the pattern wouldn't it??


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> so my predictions are really bad aren't they!
> I think i'll scrap them completely!
> gilz will be nxt to update coz i'll be out for the day of the scan so won't be posting til evening,so gilz=boy,then me=girl,that'd follow the pattern wouldn't it??

:rofl::rofl:
what if there is no pattern, we're all up the creek then!, rest of you could end up with anything!!!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

well, im back off to the MW at 4pm, going to ask her to check my pee sample for sugar again, they didnt seem fussed at the time and told me to come back 6 weeks later, but id like to know if it was the sugar on the cereals i ate at the time or not, so mw is seeing me again today,(whether she likes it or not).

Baby weighs about 1lb now, if feels like it too!, wish he would lay a little further up in my tummy, im sure hes resting on my pelvic bones most of the time!


----------



## vbaby3

I know,we're ridiculous aren't we???!!
just 9 more days and I can finally stop speculating!I hope!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

9 long days huh?. at least this will be your 3D 4D scan though!!, cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck at mw,Mmmm I dunno what sugar in urine means.I know protein is the bad 1 to have in your urine.Hopefully its nothing.
Yeh,i'm starting to feel the weight of baby in my pelvis too!


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Madcat :thumbup:

I still can't feel anything, no movement no weight but i'm sure the jellybean is still in there :haha:

As for the rest of us ending up with anything, as long as it's a girl or a boy it'll be ok. If it's a furbie or a goblin i'll be mightly unhappy :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

sugar means a possibility of g- diabetes.

gilz, that would be interesting, a furby!. or a litter of kittens perhaps, now that would be cute!


----------



## gilz82

It would be slightly hard to explain a litter of kittens to my OH though wouldn't it :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> It would be slightly hard to explain a litter of kittens to my OH though wouldn't it :blush:

thats what mine said to me, told me id have some explaining to do if im having a litter of kittens!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madcat,I see!Will they test you for it?
Yes gilz,any type of human baby will do!
Although I did say after labour with shay they could've handed me a puppy and I wouldn't have noticed!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Ladies i think your conversation is taking a disturbing slant!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Oh madcat,I see!Will they test you for it?
> Yes gilz,any type of human baby will do!
> Although I did say after labour with shay they could've handed me a puppy and I wouldn't have noticed!!!

:haha::haha:

well, if there is a trace of sugar there again, i will ask the MW to test me for it, whether i'll get what i ask for is another thing though!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Ladies i think your conversation is taking a disturbing slant!!

when i was little i said i was never going to ha a baby but i was going to have a litter of kittens or puppies!!!


----------



## gilz82

vbaby3 said:


> Ladies i think your conversation is taking a disturbing slant!!

Come on lets be serious litters of kitten babies is not the most disturbing thing that's been discussed in this thread so far :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

It is pretty disturbing if they'r coming out of your lady bits!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i think your conversation is taking a disturbing slant!!
> 
> Come on lets be serious litters of kitten babies is not the most disturbing thing that's been discussed in this thread so far :rofl:Click to expand...

you tell her gilz!, id rather talk about litter of kittens then poo, sick or some other hole!:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> It is pretty disturbing if they'r coming out of your lady bits!!

cute though!!!!!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Madcat i think Vbaby took it to far, we never mentioned the lady bits or whatever :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry,must've been my disturbed mind,though i'd swear thats what yous were talking about!


----------



## gilz82

Aw the things that the conversation turns to in here really makes me giggle. Must stop laughing at bnb and actually do some work :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

trust Vbaby to take the tone down and mention lady bits!!!.:blush:

Gilz, stay with us and have a laugh!:haha:

must be off now and say hello to mrs midwife.


----------



## gilz82

Hope everything goes well Madcat, i'll be back later :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh girls,was being naughty and took a peek in 3rd tri!!!
Oh my god,its hit me,I'm having a baby!!!!(again)
It won't be that long til we're posting up about mucus plugs and bloody shows!!
Go do some work gilz!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Am so sorry I kept you all waiting :dohh: but I had fun reading back on your comments :lol: I have been LMAO :rofl:

Guess my original instinct was correct uh? I have been calling the baby `him` for weeks now and I was wrong :lol:

Thank you so much for your congrats on making Team :blue: we are over the moon and currently on :cloud9:

Well what a drama :dohh:......................40mins AFTER my scan appointment I was still sat about in the waiting area with a bladder about to burst :growlmad: its so annoying why the heck do they tell you do drink so much and then leave you sitting there for well after your appointment time :loopy: So DH was getting a bit peeved off considering I had a full bladder and a full bladder puts pressure on my pelvis which in turn kicks off the pain not to mention that my consultant told me not to delay going to the toilet as soon as I need to go....I was gripping his leg in the waiting area in pain with a full bladder trying not to get annoyed too and putting on a brave face when I finally gave up and decided either they saw me or I peed cause it was crippling me :sad1: The Receptionist seemed to sort of not know who I was even though I had given her my notes and booked in :wacko: and it seemed that the sonographers were in the room at the side of the Reception chatting :growlmad: no wonder there werent running on bloody time :growlmad: Anyways they saw me promptly but only after I had to go and pee a little out.....it was that bad I even struggled to get onto the bed HOW EMBARRASSING! I kept apologising too for complaining etc but it really was hurting me, I was on the verge of :cry: and I think thats why DH got peeved cause it was spoiling the experience. 

So the scan was great :) The sonographer turned the scan and pointed baby out before she did any checks :thumbup: We saw his little heart beating away and his spine etc then she did her checks...afterwards she confirmed everything was fine and then we asked her to confirm gender :wohoo: She said they never say 100% then turned the screen and showed us a potty shot right through the middle of the legs and we saw a great shot of his little man bits :lol: def without a doubt Team :blue: Charlie was laid with his back to us just like our dating scan the little monkey :haha: and is currently laid head on right feet on left across my tummy....I have an anterior placenta :) and my EDD is still confirmed as the 29th April 2011 :dohh: It was so amazing however I confess to been a little gutted we got no facial peeks....I suppose Charlie is keeping this as a surprise for our 4D scan :rofl: The scan pics are a bit crap as we only have shots of his back and even the sonographer apologised however she didnt charge us for them and we have 4 so tbh am not that fussed as I know the 4D ones will be better :lol: We saw his arm waving and the sonographer kept saying he was moving about :lol: No change there then :dohh:

So after the scan I met my Mum and Sister in Leeds town as they were Xmas shopping and both my Mum and Sister thought we were Team :pink: but were happy for us although my Mum was a bit hesitant to how I felt cause I think she thought I would prefer a :pink: with this been our last baby and all but I must confess to always wanting another :blue: although you dont like to get your hopes up as we all know we would be perfectly happy with whatever we are given :thumbup:

I have texted all my friends and have recieved lots of happy messages :) and my MIL and FIL both know as do one of my BILs the other is still at work and we havent yet contacted him. My MIL said to David on the phone `tell her its not her fault shes having another boy!` :saywhat:........Why on earth would I not be happy about having another boy! I have had a few reactions from people that are `gutted` for me cause am having a boy.....ohhhhhhhhhhhh have got a bit wound up tbh that people automatically think another boy wouldnt be wanted cause I already have one :trouble:

We also popped into Asda and bought some blue bootees :) one says 50% Mummy on it and the other says 50% Daddy with matching blue and white hats and then we also bought a two piece Tigger set........................so cute even David was gushing :rofl:

Well I think thats about it for my update.............except me and David are so very happy :cloud9: and Oliver had a beaming great big grin when we told him he was going to have a baby brother :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My Little Man :cloud9: well his back and back of his head again :rofl:

PS I asked the sonographer about not seeing his face to do a facial check for cleft palate etc and she said they can see the face perfectly fine its just they cant picture that for us iykwim apparently its the type of system they use its very clever :thumbup: and she did check is face and everything is fine :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







14122010483.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## vbaby3

Awwww madly,i am so so delighted for you!!
Some people are unbelievable aren't they,I was over the moon oran was a boy coz I knew 2 boys close in age would be best friends,if anything I would've been disappointed had he been a girl.But I had people more or less saying,awww better luck next time.I just don't understand it!!I can only imagine the comments if i'm to have a 3rd boy in a row!

I'd say oliver is delighted to be getting a new brother!And i'm so glad all is healthy and well with baby charlie.And finally you got to buy him something!!!
Its crap your pics aren't great,but you'll get amazing shots at your 4d to make up for that.
Well my predictions are so bad,i'm starting to think i'm having a boy too!!


----------



## vbaby3

Thats the nicest back of a head i've ever seen!!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No vbaby hon I still think :pink: fo you :)


----------



## vbaby3

Grand,we'll go by your predictions!
We'll see if you get me and gilz right nxt wk:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

ahhhh
fantastic update madly, so nice to read!!. The staff in our place kept us waiting while they had coffee and chat for 20mins before the day had started!!!:growlmad:

Had my MW appointment, feel happier now, no sugar in wee this time, it was the sugar id mounded onto my cereals that did it last time. so thats good.
They showed me how to feel my uterus height too, its currently about 2inch above my belly button!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh great madcat hon NO GD :) tbh I had forgotten about it until seeing the Ladies waiting today for there test to be completed :( all came rushing back :wacko: crap January will be here before I know it :loopy:

I couldnt believe it and for them to say there were running behind....I wanted to say `no wonder love if you guys arent actually doing any work!`


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Yay madly! :happydance: Congrats on your little boy! You must be overjoyed! It's lovely you picked up some things for him too. Hearing your comments has reminded me of one I got from SIL, mother of 5 boys, "well your mum'll be glad it's a girl". As if my mum cares what gender her grandchildren are?! I don't think I mentioned but she seems to be mad again and she and my brother have ditched us all off fb and both have bawled at my mum really upsetting her. My mum's decided not to do a traditional family day on Boxing Day because of how they're behaving, particularly towards my sister. I wish my brother would at least be rational even if my sister is not.

Well my course was good today and I managed despite hacking all day and being knackered. Another meeting in town tomorrow morning. Boo.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad all is well madcat! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

AWWWWWWWWWW Thank you Peanut :hugs: We are just so happy :)

What is it with families eh? they always have a crap comment to make :growlmad: I want to say `dont say owt if you cant say owt nice!`


----------



## molly85

You ca get a grirl and all they wear is jeans and play with mude etc or you can get a boy that does very girly stuf and "likes the boys" so just never know so to speak.

COngratz Madly He's going to be lovely and oliver will be a fab big brother. 

It's a girl here whatever lol. Matt says boy but he callsit a a her to lol

23rd seems so far away then the 31st even further wahhhhhhh


----------



## molly85

oh good news on the sugar. right behind you madly people looking very Green and can't focus is not good in the antenal unit


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly that's brilliant news. Some people really just shouldnt be allowed to speak sometimes. Of course you'd love you baby either way. Bummer you didn't get put forward though i take it Charlie still measures up with the 12 wk scan dates?

Molly I totally agree it feels like it'll take forever to get to the 23rd and then the 30th is a whole week after that. Is your scan the same day as Bids? I can't remember when she said hers was.


----------



## molly85

i think i'm before bids, loopy and bids were early january i think or I have you 2 confussed


----------



## gilz82

Loopy and my nhs ones are early January but I think Bids is before the end of the year. I might be totally wrong though.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon my EDD remains the 29th April :( I dont think I will ever understand that one :lol:


----------



## gilz82

It truly is weird, but suppose it's more important that Charlie is healthy in there.


----------



## molly85

madly did u have a chart i could nose at?


----------



## molly85

oh jeez 18 weeks in 6 hours


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids is the 30th of Dec im pretty sure.

Madly, i thought they were going to change your date, obviously not, baby charlie will put you right on that one come april im sure!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon tbh I didnt really care about the EDD :dohh: I was so pleased that Charlie was ok and we were Team :blue: it feels insignificant and I have sort of got use to it too iykwim :wacko:

Molly hon I never charted :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon I def thought they would and if I dont have GD so no inducement then I am going to bare it in mind that Charlie may just arrive early :thumbup: cause my date still remains at 16th April so we will see :lol:

Although my baby may just be happy to arrive on the day of the royal wedding after all he will be very well aptly named :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat hon I def thought they would and if I dont have GD so no inducement then I am going to bare it in mind that Charlie may just arrive early :thumbup: cause my date still remains at 16th April so we will see :lol:
> 
> Although my baby may just be happy to arrive on the day of the royal wedding after all he will be very well aptly named :rofl:

the name and the date couldnt be timed better if he does arrive on the royal wedding!!!.


Ooo, i feel like theres another one of us in team blue club!:haha:


----------



## molly85

that makes Bids before me shoot. 
Ah if you didn't chart you may have O'd earlier than you thought you were expecting. from my chart and dating i oo'd about 4 days later technically ontime and guessing it wasn't the welcome home present with the pig tails


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am guessing that if my EDD is indeed correct it may have something to do with the m/c Molly hon :shrug:

:angel: 10th July and :bfp: with Charlie 9th August


----------



## molly85

yup. when you decide in 10m months 2 isn'tenough lol chart it's fun. don't do the opk's etc just temp. it's easier to know your body then.


----------



## molly85

just did the maths it is like your 2 weeks behind but maybe your body had a rest


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: Molly I can assure you THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN!

Only two babies over here :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think maybe it did or summat :shrug: doesnt add up to how my body behaved for the 6mths prior but I guess that month was the one that caught a sticky bubba and the one which was different to any other def :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

theory has it cycle after an MC or coming off the pill is the most fertile. i thoyght I was a week behind either i was later or abby is just a munchkin


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: its really odd how it works out hon :dohh: I dont mind really when he comes as long as it nice and simple....I think he has given Mummy enough trouble already :lol:


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations on ur lil baby boy madly,i bet oliver is so happy having a baby brother!

with having 5 boys each time i had a boy i would get people saying stuff like awww i bet you were disappointed,never mind you might have a girl nxt time etc etc and i was like:saywhat: how you could every be disappointed the moment you see them ur heart just melts


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you mamadonna :hugs:

I am so pleased we are Team :blue: and so is David & Oliver :)

I guess people just think if you have a boy you would like a girl...kinda like one of each and esp since this is our last baby they think it even more but I am so so happy it was my preference BUT I would have been happy with a girl too!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats again Madly :hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol how can you be really disapointed when you get no choise lol. 
Mamma you have 5 boys? wow 5 kids sounds like hard work but must make for real entertainment


----------



## mamadonna

yeah 5 boys,they arent too much hard work,but its a good job i'm quite laid back


----------



## molly85

if you got a girl you'd be lost different set of bits etc and she would be soooo spoiled all those big brothers. I fancy 4 but matts more a 2.4 person


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi ladies. I'm finally in bed. Feel well ill but got a meeting in the morning. Already fell asleep sitting up on the settee before tea while Byron piled plates and pretend food on my knee. Having more food in a mo - ravenous at the moment - then hopefully to sleep soon after.

MIL is apparently driving down with her oh and my sil on Saturday. Her second attempt. But the snow is due Thursday so might not happen again. It seems she wants to see Byron when he gets his presents from her. She's not interested in seeing him, just her own gratification! :dohh:

We're hoping to go see Harry Potter on Sunday.


----------



## loopylollipop

Aww Madly super big congratulations on your gorgeous baby boy!!! :hugs:

I agree with Vbaby - what a lovely little head!

Enjoyed catching up with you craaaaaazzy girls.

My day - well lets just say I didnt realise how dangerous bananas could be.....we take phone chargers, sharp stuff, pens, shoelaces and belts off all our patients on admission. Looks like we should now include bananas in that list :wacko:

one more day then HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

great give a kid a pressy they won't open for over a week. does she like minnor disapointment? 

Your MIL annoys me so much maybe you should let her read our thread one day


----------



## molly85

awww loopy where the hell did the shove it was DSH or on some one else??? ewwwwww


----------



## gilz82

Loopy what's the deal with the banana you need to fill us in...

That's me just back from helping my sister gut her spare room so that my confrontational sister can come and stay on Saturday. I'm so not looking forward to that but at least my OH will be home and he doesn't stand or any crap from her.


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Molly! Bet she annoys me more! It's the birthday present she wants to give him I assume. Did I tell you ladies how she didn't meet Byron for 3 months claiming she couldn't afford the train fare whilst getting a £15k extension on her half mil house? Whatever she does in the future I'll never forgive her for that.

Yes loopy, tell us about the banana!


----------



## molly85

where do we get our familys from. I'm waiting for an apology from my father after his behaviour on Sunday so don'tknow what to do about his birthday


----------



## PeanutBean

What did he do molly? Did I miss/forget that?

We're generally fine on my side of the family except for my crazy sil. There's always one I suppose!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hahaha

Yes Molly spot on deliberate self harm.

I knew he has shoved something in his ear but couldnt work out what. A search of his room only revealed fruit.

Eventually I found he was laid on the stalky bit of the banana which he had fashioned into something resembling a huge splinter and shoved it so far into his ear he has perforated his ear drum and exposed bone too. Never seen anything like it and it took me a while to work out what I was seeing :dohh: it was so bad I had to ring the ear surgeons and he was like :saywhat: WTF? It seems it was a new one on him too...

Betcha ya thought he had shoved it somewhere else....that wouldnt shock me - spend too long working in A&E. But never a banana.

so there ya go - bad bad bananas.


----------



## PeanutBean

Weird loopy!


----------



## loopylollipop

aww Peanut I wish you could get some proper free-from-poorliness time. I dont know how you cope, honestly.

And having to deal with families - bah. Between you, Madcat and Madly they all sound barking!

Am craving Philidelphia on toast.


----------



## molly85

dear god!!!!! You can book trains a month in advance so the latest she could have been there for cheap was month later. 

I think I'm generally pee'd off at the moment


----------



## loopylollipop

ooohhh Molly do you get the manky looking sweet potato tomorrow??


----------



## molly85

Philly is safe I checked munch away.

Really some people.Some thought was put into that. Jeez I think I would have made him eat the damn thing I'm as caring as I used to be. some private places put them in special suits in seclusion so there is nothing they can poke prod or tear. 

Deffinatly one to do a reflection on


----------



## PeanutBean

Got to admit I reckon I'm in some danger of coughing this baby out tonight, never mind the sneezing!


----------



## molly85

lol.

Im watching fat families and the 25 year old is half a stone heavier than me and the same height. Yes shes fat but i am actually not feeling to better to see it on someone else. knowing i'm PG and that i can feel a huge bump under there now i'm quite please


----------



## gilz82

Wow Loopy that's inventive banana use!! I had phily on toast today for lunch it was yummy!!

My OH was over visiting his friend in Liverpool tonight and his daughter is a little psychic/freaky. Shes only three but she knew that her mum was pregnant before they even had done a test etc, knew her aunt was pregnant and she stays in scotland etc etc. So my OH was telling her we are having a baby and without skipping a beat she replies that's right and it'll be a little boy..

Wonder if her and Madly will be right!!


----------



## molly85

awww scary.

Am ithe only ones who's nipples have sprung a leak and the nipps are very sore on.


----------



## gilz82

No leaking here but my boobs and nipples have been unbearable tender ever since my :bfp: it's really quite annoying.


----------



## molly85

im trying to figure if letting off the pressure helps by squeezing a bit out but really cnt tell


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not leaking either and didn't last time but it's pretty common. I recommend boots nip cream to one and all for nip related ailments!


----------



## molly85

it only comes up when i shower here not dried or anything. i think they just want to be useful. Hope abby arrives at 37 weeks to give my hips and boobs a chance


----------



## madcatwoman

whats this?, bananas??...shoved where?..what what......?

i think i'll go to bed:wacko:


----------



## molly85

madcat it's like shoving your babies sharpened foot in their ear. Just rethought it this girl was a stone and a half heavier than me


----------



## madcatwoman

did someone shove a banana in their ear??. is it possible?, isnt a banana too big? or have a missed a vital part of this information?....:shrug:


----------



## molly85

they had nibbled or some how madethe wooden but all pointy the jamed it in there ear making a right old mess of their ear. confussed poor loopy the on call doc and the ear surgeon


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I feel like utter crap. Cancelled my meeting, too ill to trek to town. Dunno if I'll work or sleep today. Bah.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut that's not so good hon. Do you maybe need to be seeing a dr about your cough?


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:think i'll shove a banana in my ear and see what happens!!:rofl:

Morning All.

Ooo, nearly 22 weeks, wonder what my next fruit will be?.

Oh peanut, i cant believe how ill you have been thru MS, coughs and colds, what an earth did you do in your last life hun?. Glad you have cancelled your meeting though:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Madcat, step away from the bananas it's not worth it!!

I get the manky sweet potato tomorrow :cry:

Oh i meant to ask, have any of you girls had sharp pains in your bump? I keep getting stabby pains in my bump today not like growing stretchy type pains.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All!

Bananas......ear?.....:wacko:

Happy 12 weeks to me!

:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

:blush:........*stepping away from the banana*

Urgh, i remember the manky potato, i really didnt enjoy having that for the week.

Erm, ive had twinges in my bump before, and more recently stretching pains down one side or the other-usually durring the night.

i have a new problem, i cant stop eating custard creams.:coffee:

Baby B's feet are working their way upwards towards my ribs, still head/bottom down btw, cant be very comfy like that!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Happy 12wks Sofiekirsten :happydance:

Ooooh i like custard creams Madcat they are yummy!


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Bananas......ear?.....:wacko:
> 
> Happy 12 weeks to me!
> 
> :happydance:

OHhhh, the magical 12 weeks!, happy 12 weeks to you:thumbup:

yeh, try stil the end of banana in your ear and see what happens!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy 12 weeks sofie!

I feel like I've a banana in my ear, it's killing me. I've seen sense and called in sick. Really rotten ill. No wonder byron's been such a grump, I feel the same way! Nothing a doctor can do gilz, all viral. It'll pass, just wish I had already seen a physio and had yum support. I've even got ligament pain from the coughing which i've not had for weeks.

Madcat I reckon I've just been bad in this life! :haha: it's weird, I never got ill with Byron, not until the fateful chest infection that broke my waters. Must be something in the immune system linking pregnancy sickness risk of infection.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## gilz82

I'm ok but super tired and have a slightly weird pain in my bump. Had the worst sleep ever last night, honestly think i saw every hour on the clock, but hopefully that'll make me so tired tonight that i'll go straight to sleep.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry gilz I didn't say. I've had all kinds of pains in my bump, different parts of it at different times. I really wouldn't worry unless it seriously felt contraction like. So much goes on, there are endless twinges.


----------



## gilz82

I'm not hugely worried about it right now it's sore but more in a uncomfortable way not make you want to :cry: way.

If it's still rattling on tomorrow i might phone the midwife. Completely can't be bothered working today, i have no notion at all :shrug:

Just worked out that after the holidays i have 18 wks of work left before my mat leave!! That's ages... mind you that's based on the baby coming round about my due date which isn't greatly likely. My work will freak if the baby comes in March like the consultant warned, they aren't remotely prepared for me not being here.


----------



## madcatwoman

Definately phone your MW if the ache/pain you feel bothers you.

Like i say ive had twinges like peanut says, at different times, in different areas, but something just tells you its normal. But anymore than that, if its bothering you, just get yourself checked out.

Well, ive been doing a bit of gardening this morning, not like me at all, put my hat on, coat, gloves and scalf and got all the old plants and weeds out the flower beds, the front has beds whiich are waist height, so i can do them, i cant bend down anymore though, far to uncomfortable(&I think baby B might agree). Filled up a whole recycling bag anyway.

just wondering what i might have for lunch....Mmm, i want something really tasty, but my only options are beans on toast or sarnies.

I managed to get marginally more sleep last night, managed to keep the pillow between my legs, which i think helps a bit. I cant work out why my knees ache durring the night sometimes, i know why my pelvis might, but not knees. My toilet times have changed too, their 1.30am these days,before that they were 5 or 6am, then i didnt have to go for a while, and before that about 3am.:wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi ladies need a bit of help.

I am having pretty bad nausea --- not vomiting- but i feel like crap ALL day. I can hardly eat because when i do my stomach acts FULL instead, and won't let me take another bite. If that makes any sense? I just feel horrible. I'm so very tired, tired tired....

First appt today, should i try to ask about something for the nausea? I dont know if they'll want to do bloodwork if i'm this weak right now. I'm just, man, so tired and ill feeling. Feel like i have a stomach bug instead of a baby.

help pllllleeeeaasseee


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh dear, you dont sound too good at all.
the tiredness is normal in 1st tri, although i have to say i didnt feel THAT tired at 6 weeks (it took a couple of more weeks before i was kipping on the couch in the day).
I think it might be worth asking for your bloods to be done, or iron levels etc at least to make sure youre not lacking in anything.

As for the sickness, i can not begin to advise you as i didnt have it, but know how unpleasant i would find it. Peanut might be able to better advise you on this one.:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi Dare, sorry you're feeling so crap. I'm afraid (or glad) it's totally normal. It's routine to get your bloods done at the first appointment and things like iron levels are checked so if it's anaemia it'll be picked up. It feels horrible but isn't anything to worry about, if that helps at all! As for the nausea, well also nothing great to say about that. I have been crowned in Nauseadom at times but there are no answers other than to manage the best you can.

Things to try:
Definitely eat as often as you can though I totally know how it feels to not be able to. Eat anything you can stomach -I grew my son on s&v crisps so it can't be all bad.
Try lemon and sour things including sucking sweets, ice lollies, anything.
You can try Ginger or mint (Ginger I hate but mint was vaguely helpful at the time of consumption)
You can try travel sickness bands.
Mostly I find lying down, doing nothing, DH bringing regular food and drink, is the best help.

It's very unlikely you'll get meds and would need to see the GP as mws can't prescribe them. Doctors are reluctant to give them at all but particularly in first tri when all the important stuff is happening. I've never had my nausea taken at all seriously even though it is totally as crippling as being sick. If you start vomiting there is more concern especially if it's frequent enough that you risk dehydration. The answer to that is to to to hospital on a drip. Nausea counts for nothing but the less you do the less bad you'll feel. I hope it doesn't last too long for you.

Well I continue to get more ill. :growlmad: Bent down to roll up byron's trousers and my right ear filled with snot so fast it was agonising. A form of torture I reckon! Byron's gone to his nursery Christmas party, my mum'll be back soon for lunch. No she's back now! I've got chips in the oven, feeling pretty sick. Moan moan moan...


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs:Oh no dare:hugs::hugs:
Sorry I can't advise,I've been lucky and haven't really suffered with ms
Peanut:hugs:this daughter of yours is really putting you thru hell!!
Hope you're feeling better soon.xx

Nowt new here.yeh madcat my nighttime wees are starting to get more frequent too.Just remembering getting up a few times a night nearer the end,getting us prepared for them nightfeeds!!!torture,its the only bit i'm dreading,not the labour or the birth,just the nightfeeds and that tiredness:dohh::dohh:
At least it hopefully should only last for a couple months,although my 2 were rather naughty til they were 6/7 months!Maybe i'll get a nice sleepy placid baby this time!!

Gilz 8 more days!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gilz82

I know Vbaby i'm sooooooooooooo excited for us :happydance:

Vbaby and Peanut, how long did you feel it took to get a night time routine sorted with your boys?


----------



## vbaby3

We got into a good routine within a couple of wks.I had both of them getting their bed time feed at about 10 and then put them down,and then usually a nightfeed at 2ish,then they'd settle back to sleep til maybe 6.
By the time they were 10 wks old,they weren't waking for the nightfeed so it was great.
But then by the time they were 16 wks they started waking again!!(they both followed the same pattern)I didn't have to feed them at this stage but it was probably worse coz they kept waking like every 20 mins,they just needed comforting.
I actually googled it and read about 4 month sleep regression,its when baby who was sleeping thru no bother,starts waking again,funny how my 2 both did it,hoping this 1 doesn't.
1st babies aren't as bad coz even if you're up a couple times for feeds you can keep going back to sleep when they do,
2nd babies are hard work,I remember going to bed after I got oran settled at maybe 11pm,being woken at 2.30ish to do a nightfeed,by the time I fed winded and changed him and got him back settled to sleep it could be 4 o'clock,and then shay would have me up at 6am regardless,so no going back to bed.
I don't bode well on 4 or 5 hrs sleep I can tell you!!
What we ended up doing was I'd go to bed at 8pm when shay was going and dh would stay up and feed oran and settle him for the night,so at least when I got up for the night feed i'd had a few hrs sleep already,
Its tough going,but really doesn't last too long,but it really is the bit i'm dreading


----------



## molly85

lol good plan Vbaby. i don't think Matt knows whats coming to him. he usually comes in and walks the dog after his night shift. I think he might be coming in and doing a feed or washing and changing bubs lol while i get an hour in bed teee heee. I am already getting a sort of schedule in my head so I know what I am doing and can prod abby towards it. i will be in my PJ's shortly after my tea I'm guessing they have a feed around 7 tghne I would shower and pj's we can snuggle,read watch tv til bed time then we can both go to bed


----------



## vbaby3

Oh he won't know what hit him!!!me and dh had a lot of fights but he's well trained now,he knows what he's gotta do,i don't even have to ask anymore!
Once dh is home we have our dinner then I get my shower and jamies on!!
Its like a military operation,but once you get into your routine you're sorted!


----------



## molly85

Awww peanut sorry you keep getting these bugs, sounds like there in your sinuses now.
gilz hope it's just stretching hun.

I got period type pains again anythoughts?


----------



## gilz82

I had period type pains last week and i just put them down to everything going through another stretching phase.

I will seriously need to start thinking about what my routine will be when the jellybean arrives, but as you said Vbaby at least i'll be able to sleep when the baby is sleeping. My OH will be lucky and miss most of the night feeds and even when he is home every second weekend i think i'll probably still do them as he'll have work to be going back to on the mondays.


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> Vbaby and Peanut, how long did you feel it took to get a night time routine sorted with your boys?

Bwahahahaha!!!! :haha: No seriously I'll tell you when we have one! If there's one thing babes are good at it's changing all the rules just as you're used to them. Byron didn't sleep at night for 8 weeks or so (he was literally getting about 9 hours sleep every 24hrs and we were getting none!) which is why we started cosleeping. I can't really remember but I think it was about 12 weeks he actually started sleeping through - cosleeping was a dream for us. On the approach to weaning at 6 months he started waking as babies tend to get hungrier as milk gets less satisfying. Maybe 5 months we were back to night feeds. I think maybe 7 months he was back to sleeping through mostly except during teething or illness. Then my return to work at 11 months coinciding with his molars stopped him sleeping through almost ever again. The past year has probably seen him sleep through about a month altogether, spread out, most more recently. He slept through last night.

I BF so DH couldn't do feeds but since I went to work he does almost all night duty. I suck at no sleep and he's quite resilient so it worked out that way. When I was on leave I tried to do them as he had to work but be still did quite a bit.

Molly I reckon your period pains are more stretching pains. I still get period pains now.


----------



## molly85

just annoying bloody pains. 
I just wnat some sort of plan in my head rather than coming home from the hospital and going Wahhhhhhhhhhhh. Plans can be changed but starting out without a clue is rubbish


----------



## molly85

BTW abby is the scabby potato now


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no peanut,my 2 sound like angels compared to byron!!
For some reason teeth coming thru didn't have a huge impact on them,if they were cranky they'd got some nurofen and be ok!
I do think because I bottle fed they settled better(not saying bf isn't better,of course it is,but didn't work out for me!!)I think they get a better feed into them in 1 go,plus I didn't do the feed on demand thing(again each to their own)it was a bottle every 4 hrs and that was that,so I think that helped get into a routine nice and quick.
When they started waking again at 4 months we did start taking them into bed with us,to tell the truth I was at my wits end and didn't know what else to do!
We got sooooo much unwelcome and unasked for advice on how we were crazy to take baby into bed with us,they'll never settle etc etc!!
It worked out fine for us,they both eventually stopped waking,everyone just has to do things their own way and not listen to the million different opinions and advice they get from people,unless you've actually asked for the advice!!its your baby so your way!


----------



## madcatwoman

these night time posts are interesting.
now, this might sound a stupid question. but how do you know what theyre are crying for?, ie- is it hunger?, dirty nappy?, uncomfortable/too hot/too cold, colic?, 
or do you have to try out all the variables to see which one it might be?


----------



## molly85

lol I won't be co sleeping due to the fact molly is often on the bed. She would leave if told but I roll on her and she doesn't move, shes not pinned and I know she can move but I don't wake up a baby couldn't do that so I wouldn't sleep properly and then me a narky mum. I will bring the moses basket into the bedroom right next to the bed I think tho. Day time sleeps will be done in their own room tho


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> I just wnat some sort of plan in my head rather than coming home from the hospital and going Wahhhhhhhhhhhh. Plans can be changed but starting out without a clue is rubbish

that's what i'm thinking Molly. I'll also be joining you on the scabby potato front tomorrow, roll on 19wks so it goes away again :haha:

Madcat that's a good question too i hadn't even considered that.


----------



## vbaby3

If its colic you'll know all about it,shay had it for the 1st 10wks,cried(well screamed the house down)everyday from about 5pm-10pm,it was hard to cope with!
You just kinda know,if they're nearly due a feed then its prob hunger,if they're finished their bottle it could be wind or pooey bum,so you check all these things.
If they're still crying they might just want a wee cuddle,or you to talk to them!
You'll be amazed at how the maternal instinct kicks in!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> If its colic you'll know all about it,shay had it for the 1st 10wks,cried(well screamed the house down)everyday from about 5pm-10pm,it was hard to cope with!
> You just kinda know,if they're nearly due a feed then its prob hunger,if they're finished their bottle it could be wind or pooey bum,so you check all these things.
> If they're still crying they might just want a wee cuddle,or you to talk to them!
> You'll be amazed at how the maternal instinct kicks in!

trial and error at 1st then, a bit i think.

just out of interest, what is colic? in none of my books does it really say what it is!, some just say symptoms are crying, and an arched back sometimes, but theres not alot of info.


----------



## gilz82

I think that is starting to scare me now a little bit. Everything to now has been so focused on hoping the baby stays inside, and i am still scared about that but... the am i going to be a good mum fear is starting to creep in too.


----------



## molly85

i am feeling lucky molly was a pain in the ass puppy. lol got used to letting her cry coz she couldn't be in the bedroom with me. now she a very good dog. colic is like indegestion in babies I think no real cause for it, some suggest bottle fed babies get it more but I'm not sure. if there hungry and your bfing I believe you know very rapidly lol


----------



## vbaby3

yeh madcat,definately trial and error.
Gilz,don't worry,you're gonna be amazing,as long as baby is fed,warm and cuddled he'll be happy,and there's plenty of advice out there when you need it.
Yeh colic is like indigestion,or trapped wind but to the absolute extreme.Shay actually got it the day he was born,which is apparently strange,and when the nurse called to the house the day I got home she said she hadn't see a baby have it as bad in a long time.
We tried everything,changed his formula a few times,eventually settled on aptamil,he seemed slightly better on it.Anyone planning on bottle feeding i'd recommend aptamil,its pre digested so more gentle on their tummys.
Also when you're buying bottles i'd suggest the dr brown 1's.They're specially for colicy babies,and to reduce air bubbles.They're a little more expensive,but worth it if your baby does end up with colic.
He eventually grew out of it by about 10wks


----------



## molly85

pre digested ewwwwwwwww. lol.

I just got cheap bottles as wasn't planning on using them til later if it all works out.

I liked the idea of not getting a pump til we were home and settled but matt wants to already have one at home. he can damn well pump if i have no sucess BFing. he seems to think if you struggle to BF then u pump I ddnt think it worked quite like that


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> pre digested ewwwwwwwww. lol.
> 
> I just got cheap bottles as wasn't planning on using them til later if it all works out.
> 
> I liked the idea of not getting a pump til we were home and settled but matt wants to already have one at home. he can damn well pump if i have no sucess BFing. he seems to think if you struggle to BF then u pump I ddnt think it worked quite like that

i plan on bottle feeding, for personal and practical reasons. Ive heard horrible stories though where MW's just dont let the subject drop until you give in (which btw i wont be), do any of you know if thats the case?. Im hoping they just ask me, and then respect my decision:shrug:


----------



## molly85

only midwife I've met except mine support the mothers choise as she wanted to BF but was really struggling so really supported her through the stress of it. Not sure what she chose in the end but I know the baby is on the bottle now hes nearly 5 mnths old and on baby rice to which sounds great


----------



## vbaby3

Don't think it does work like that.for example my sil breastfed no problem for 8 wks and then had to go to a wk end wedding away.she bought a pump so she could leave breastmilk for the babysitter.She couldn't pump at all,nothing would come out.
But i don't know the ins and out of it all,as it didn't happen for me,shay wouldn't latch on at all so i gave in on the 2nd day and gave him a bottle,it was too stressful especially after 3 days of no sleep and labour!!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,they were fine in my hospital,as soon as i said I give up,give me a bottle,they did.
With oran I did bf for a whole day!So in hospital I did bf.when I got home I started him on bottles though!
A lot of girls in my ward went straight to bottles and it wasn't frowned upon or anything so don't worry,but they were very supportive for anyone who did want to try bf'ing.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats good to hear, hopefully my midwive(s) will be similar.

Ooo, valentines in feb, our wedding anniversary in April(16th), wonder if im going to be treated to one last night away somewhere. would be nice while we can.:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

yous should def have a nice wk end away before baby comes.
It our wedding anniversay on 3rd may,its the 1 time of the yr we make sure to go away on our own,looks like this yr i'll be waiting on baby arriving,or at home with a newborn!!


----------



## molly85

can May be here already. we dnt have weekends away much would be nice


----------



## PeanutBean

Vbaby - byron was an angel once we started cosleeping and only became a nightmare again when I returned to work. His teething has always been incredibly bad. Four months it took his molars to come through as well. He got temps of 39 for three night's in a row; he was in a lot of pain and so very unsettled; he stopped eating every time for some days/weeks; with his molars he was so snotty he would vomit every morning, all his breakfast, most cups of milk and sometimes his tea, when he did eat. Nursery eventually conceded it was teething but spent a long time telling us to see a doctor or sending him home as if he had a bug.

On the bf side of tihings, the mw are meant to be there to support and guide. They know all the benefits of bf and are not meant to promote ff but it's not uncommon that there won't be sufficient bf support and a bottle will be given too soon. I'm very pro bf but not at the expense of a mother's sanity. It's worth giving it a go even if it's just for the colostrum in the first three days, plus bf is the ultimate diet! But it's every mum's right to choose and do what's best for them. On the rare occasion we did get formula we found Byron hated aptimil but didn't mind sma.

The thing with mums is that we are magic and should trust our own instincts. We quickly learn what our babies want and when it's just nothing. Sometimes babies need to just cry and when you've tried everything it comes down to holding them and letting them. It's hard being a mum and emotionally draining but it's ok to feel like you're ready to throw the baby down the stairs (assuming you don't!) or to leave them in a safe place and walk out the room for a breather. I think mums need to trust themselves more as no-one knows the baby as well as mum does.

The thing about babies is they are contrary and what works for one won't necessarily work for all. This is why others' advice can be so bloody annoying! If you know your baby sleeps in your bed and everyone is happy then do it; if you know your child likes space and wants to be in a big cot in his own room at a young age then do it; if you know the problem is teething or colic or nothing then it doesn't matter what others think. Everyone has oodles of advice (says she advising) about what works for them and they are only too happy to point the blame at some aspect of your parenting but what do they know? They know about THEIR child and you know about YOURS. Keep the faith ladies!


----------



## molly85

eeeek watching baby tales. When do they start doing the internal exams? i'km not really asking family for advice more just what did they do so I have an idea


----------



## PeanutBean

No internals until in labour unless you go overdue and have a sweep to try and get things moving. I'm going to request no internals this labour, unless I think there is a need. They are horribly horribly painful and I found humiliating.


----------



## molly85

im not to keen personally. i don't want peopleferriting around down there if need be. i'dprobably make a very good cat and hide in a corner an do it all on my own just boot me up on pain killers and back off


----------



## PeanutBean

The main reason for them is to check dilation. If the woman is allowed to pay attention to her labour and allowed to labour in her own time (rather than the hospital deciding it's been too long for them) then there's no reason she shouldn't be able to know to push when she's ready.

On another thread I was given this link, an interesting read:
https://sarahvine.wordpress.com/201...-assessing-dilation-without-an-internal-exam/


----------



## molly85

i thought u jst knew anyway. if it feels like ya gtta poop make oubly sure and push or have i watched to much tv?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well am officially knackered with work and the school run :dohh: is it end of March 2011 yet ????? :rofl:

Loopy hon your banana issue made my side hurt with laughter .....LMAO!

Gilz and Molly all I can say is the icky sweet potato is WHY better than a 15cm onion :saywhat: I have never been able to get my head around that one :rofl: 15cm onion anyone ever seen one that size whilst shopping :loopy:

madcat and all you first time mamas all I can say is instinct tells you what you baby is crying for and you will distingish it real quickly :thumbup: and as for sleepless nights PLEASE CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THEY ARE :rofl: Oliver was ace :) 

When Oliver was born he was whisked to neo-natal....Well the day after he was born me and David were on our way to see him and once we entered the unit (he was in a middle bay!) I heard this crying....I said to DH am sure thats him and he looked at me like I was :loopy: I had only heard him cry once and that was immediately after he was born but so much was going on in theatre tbh I was just freaking he was ok. Well we turned into the bay and there he was laying in his cot crying :dohh: I was right :) (they leave them to self soothe in neonatal!) I walked over and said something like `oh my little man whats all the noise for?` and he instantly stopped crying....the nurse was amazed and said to me `he def knows who is mummy is!` :) SO Ladies I encouraged you all to talk to your babies :) about anything....what you are doing, where you going esp when theres on tv, music on or whatever.....Oliver was very reactive and would stare at me from his buggy whilst I was talking....sort of like reading my lips :lol:


----------



## molly85

awww sweet one offriend newborns sleep;s through throws off the theory the ff fed babies sleep better than bf'd babies


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon thats great :) Thank you I am determined am not going to have an internal this time either.....I am doing it MY WAY and wo betide any MW who tries to grab my feet and yank me down the bed again :trouble:

My colleague has lent me her birthball....I have yet to blow it up might give it a whirl!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Exactly Molly my Little Man was amazing :) I was always forever wondering what he wouldnt be good at or what we would struggle with....I am yet to still find it :rofl:

He came home when he was a week old. By the time DH returned to work two weeks later he was sleeping from 10.30pm-11pm until 6am when DH got up for work. He would feed him leaving me in bed and then bring him back tuck him up get ready for work and leave and Oliver would wake up again about 10-10.30am :wacko: 

He was a breeze to move to a cot, wean and even potty train....we started potty training the Christmas after he was two in the Oct and he was fully trained during day in two weeks and by the end of the month he was dry during the night so approx 3-4wks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM EXPECTING CHARLIE TO BE A LITTLE MONKEY :rofl:


----------



## molly85

oh man dnt get our hopes up madly


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon you just never know....easy or hard there all lovely and you just get through it :) Oliver is real bad when he gets ill so I guess we suffer then!

Ladies I must share the convo with Oliver last night......:lol:

We told him about having to go for the scan and apologised we couldnt make his nativity (the times clashed but MIL went instead!) and how important it was for baby to be checked and that we had tried to change the appointment but due to Christmas hols they were fully booked and it couldnt wait until after the New Year as baby had to be checked at a certain time in growing and that time was now. He looked like he was going to cry :( I got worried and then asked him if he wanted to see the pics...he smiled and said `yes`....then David said `well you know how we explained that Mummy and Daddy could probably find out if we are having a boy or girl?....well would you like to know if you`re having a brother or sister?`...he said `yes` so DH said `what colours do boys and girls wear?` So Oliver said `boys wear blue and girls wear pink!` so DH held up the blue tigger set we had bought Charlie and Oliver said `am having a brother!` with the biggest grin on his face ever and then he threw himself onto my knee and gave me a big hug....he said `we will be best friends!` :cloud9:

He makes me so proud!


----------



## molly85

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sequeena

Oh Madly that is so sweet!!!


----------



## molly85

hey sequeena and your blueberry


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly if you do just know you'll have a better chance of finding our if they leave you alone and you won't know if you have an epidural.

Madly oliver is so sweet! And what a Jammy cow to have such a well behaved boy! You'll get yours when he's a teen! Lol


----------



## molly85

dang. i am soo in to mins on this. If I can do 8 miles of a marathon with a broken foot no pain killers I can surely do that. though the thought of not feeling anything is tempting


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> hey sequeena and your blueberry

And your sweet potato!! :D


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> dang. i am soo in to mins on this. If I can do 8 miles of a marathon with a broken foot no pain killers I can surely do that. though the thought of not feeling anything is tempting

Well it always makes sense to avoid meds unless you feel you need them. Apart from gas they all have a potentially bad effect on the baby/mum/labour.


----------



## molly85

i don't have good responces to alot of pain medication. After said marathon I had my bunions done at one point i was given morphine and it didn't touch the pain just made me deranged and in agony. discharged my self got my feet in the air at home couple of paracetamols and i was away. I had nerve damage so nothing was going to touch it, the morphine should have but it appears to have a strange affect I was at maximum dose. 

sneezing in a corner that will be me if any one makes it the the Royal Surrey May next year


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Happy new weeks to Madcat, Peanut and me :happydance:

I've been up all night and I'm bleeding again :cry: not pads and pads worth but quite a considerable amount. Just waiting for EPAU to open at 8 to give them a phone. Hope the jellybean is ok in there. 

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy new weeks! Madcat only a fortnight til V day!

:hugs: Gilz. I can't believe you're bleeding again! Another uti maybe? I hope all is ok. My sister bled right through her first pregnancy and loads. This far into the pregnancy the odds are in your favour but it sucks to have to worry so much. :(

I'm off sick. Mild improvement on yesterday. Going to try have a bath in a bit - a rare treat. Byron's in nursery so it's a chance to get some real rest though I still have to take the dog. The weather sounds awful.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh no Gilz, i thought that had stopped, obvisouly still keeping you on your toes then. Yep get yourself checked out hun xxx

:happydance:woohoo, yes another 2 weeks till V-day.

I had another crap nights sleep,my legs seem to ache something terrible in the nights and i dont know why, i feel like ive pounded the streets of london all day, they feel fine once im up though.

ive never had a papaya, i wouldnt know how big this fruit was!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat everything ached for me with Byron. It's so much better this time and I'm not sure if that's because it's my second or because I spend so much time lying down! :lol: I had terribly painful knees and found a pillow anywhere made them much worse. I had to lie with my legs in such a way as to be putting minimal pressure on the front of my knee, so my knees were as flat as possible on the bed. Not very easy! I think I often lay at the edge of the bed so one knee at least could be slung over the edge and not pressing on anything. I get similar symptoms again now, if I go to sleep with a wrist bent and some arm weight on it then it hurts a lot and I'm getting sore ears again from lying on them. I think it's all down to the hormone (whichever one it is) that softens the pelvis as it acts everywhere to a greater or lesser extent. I think it's just a case of trial and error in how you lie and support bits of your body. Keep trying different things.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Gliz hope everything is ok :hugs:

AFM - Scan is at 2:15 today! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> Gliz hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Scan is at 2:15 today! So excited! :happydance:

YAY!! :happydance: let us know how it goes!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat everything ached for me with Byron. It's so much better this time and I'm not sure if that's because it's my second or because I spend so much time lying down! :lol: I had terribly painful knees and found a pillow anywhere made them much worse. I had to lie with my legs in such a way as to be putting minimal pressure on the front of my knee, so my knees were as flat as possible on the bed. Not very easy! I think I often lay at the edge of the bed so one knee at least could be slung over the edge and not pressing on anything. I get similar symptoms again now, if I go to sleep with a wrist bent and some arm weight on it then it hurts a lot and I'm getting sore ears again from lying on them. I think it's all down to the hormone (whichever one it is) that softens the pelvis as it acts everywhere to a greater or lesser extent. I think it's just a case of trial and error in how you lie and support bits of your body. Keep trying different things.

ive been really suprised, didnt expect to have my knees affected!, ive tried with a pillow and without,:shrug:Mmm.

I think i know what you mean by lying on your ear too, as ive had that as well!!.

ON a brighter note, one of my maternity tops arrived this morning, a NEXT Black long sleve cross over top, just tried it on, looks really smart, least i have a tidy top that fits for xmas and new year.It gives me a very tidy looking bump!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

:thumbup: Glad you have a lovely new top! I really meant to buy more nice mat wear this time but so far it hasn't happened so I suspect it won't ever!

Good luck with your scan Sofie! :happydance:

Hope Gilz reports back soon. Poor love. :(

Don't seem to be many people around today. Typical when I'm on sick leave and whiling away the hours on here!


----------



## madcatwoman

im here!!:thumbup:

just been to the post office, and come back with a bag of frazzels!


----------



## madcatwoman

Is anyone anywhere near starting to do a nursery yet?.

we have 2 rooms to prepair, a junk room which has to be De-junked&painted, that will then be our office, and our office room to be erm...de-officed&moved into the junk room, the old office will then be nursery(it also happens to have be DH's old childhood room). 
Think we might be making a start on painting the office durring the xmas hols(or DH will , rather!), then we can start on the nursery, probaby january.

Just have to decide on colours really!


----------



## PeanutBean

Was your house your in-laws' before yours?

We didn't sort out Byron's room til he was a few months old. His cot was in our room anyway and of course we ended up cosleeping. He went into his own room at 7 months. We're a two-bed (nearly three now!) and our spare room have for two years been utter junk. It took a lot of sorting and needed completely redecorating. For us we wanted a bright room (you can see parts of it on fb) rather than gender specific. We didn't know what Byron would be of course but personally I find the beige neutrals pretty bland.


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh the house was, kind of. what happened is DH lived there until about 1990, then his family built a house next door (which is where my father in law currently lives), they sold 'this current' house to an old couple, then we bought it back off the old couple this year.
it was stuck in a 70s time warp, nothing had changed since DHs childhood!. its been hard going to do up but the funny things were, when we were stripping wallpaper we found stories and comments that his dad had written on the walls when p utting the paper up.

Mmm, i dont know, i dont want a typical all blue room, or maybe just some light blue,.or a feature wall,i saw some nice ideas in the next catalogue though..


----------



## PeanutBean

Is that weird for your OH? Is your MIL not next door then? That might be a bit mad!

There are loads of lovely stencils and stickers and things that you can get to liven up the room. I think Verbaudet nurseries always look wuite nice in their catalogues. Always depends how much money we have to spend! In our case it was basically zero!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz:hugs::hugs:
Can't believe this keeps happening,update us when you can,will be thinking of you.x

Good luck with your scan sofie.x

Wow madly,oliver sounded like a very well behaved baby!Wonder if charlie will be a monster to even things out!!

Peanut,poor byron seems he has an awful time teething.Well after me singing my boys praises yest,oran was up all night,he was just crying and crying,even cuddling him on the rocking chair didn't console him.
He's in good form today,he'll prob be tired later,as will I be!
Don't know if its the teeth,or maybe he's starting to have bad dreams or something.Poor wee man.

Madly,thats so cute what oliver said,shay is always hugging oran and saying you're my best friend,he really is such a softie compared to all the bully boys in his class!I just know he'll be amazing with the new baby.

As far as bedrooms go,we've a 3 bedroom house so at the mo the boys have their own rooms.After xmas i'll have the wonderful task of putting oran in a big boy bed,and putting them in a room together,not looking forward to it.I'd rather do it now though than try doing it when I've a newborn to look after too.it'll be fun and games in our house!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Is that weird for your OH? Is your MIL not next door then? That might be a bit mad!
> 
> There are loads of lovely stencils and stickers and things that you can get to liven up the room. I think Verbaudet nurseries always look wuite nice in their catalogues. Always depends how much money we have to spend! In our case it was basically zero!

OH NO!, lol no, MIL doesnt live next door, christ!! hahahaha, his parents split up before i met him!. FIL is fine, he likes to keep himself to himself and is no trouble at all!. 
yeh i asked him if it felt strange being back, he said no, which was supprising, just familiar!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,I did my baby room just with plain walls,but got nice stickers and curtains and lampshade etc all matching.I did it neutral so it'll be grand for all our babies regardless of sex.So its actually unchanged since shay was born 4 yrs ago.
Its still lovely though.
So if you're maybe planning on having another i'd keep it non specific for gender!!!
I kept all our stuff-high chair,bouncer,travel cot,buggy,bath etc,either neutral or brightly coloured so they'd do for either sex.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Madcat,I did my baby room just with plain walls,but got nice stickers and curtains and lampshade etc all matching.I did it neutral so it'll be grand for all our babies regardless of sex.So its actually unchanged since shay was born 4 yrs ago.
> Its still lovely though.
> So if you're maybe planning on having another i'd keep it non specific for gender!!!
> I kept all our stuff-high chair,bouncer,travel cot,buggy,bath etc,either neutral or brightly coloured so they'd do for either sex.

yeh, well ive seen some nice neutral(ish) rooms, i bet DH will want some blue in there though.
The plan is just to have one :baby:, i know you can never say never until you have had the 1st one, but to be honest i dont want to really be pregnant in my mid or late 30s, i really dont want to be an older parent(as mine were). Really we should have TTC earlier, but i just wasnt ready to even think about babies!


----------



## vbaby3

I only started at 30,and i'll be 35 at xmas.
We were off travelling the world,and then when we did come home we wanted to be married and have our own house before we had babies,so we definately weren't ready earlier and I wouldn't change it for the world,coz my god I had the time of my life in my 20's!!!!!
You've plenty of time to have 1 more if you decide,you could have them close together!
Or you might decide 1 is enough lol!!
Though i reckon you'll want another!!!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hello I'm here too:thumbup:

Oh Gilz not again. :hugs::hugs: At least the :baby: has had chance to snuggle in good an proper now. Fill us in asap :flower:

new Tempur mattress has just arrived. Cost a bloody fortune so hope its worth it. Just waiting for pillows to be delivered now - they come by courier how dumb. 

Been laid on mattress and feels like a rock but its really cold. after a while it is warming up. Am hoping it will mean I can sleep again after 6 months of hell.

Nursery - I am going neutral I think, with a few coloured accessories. Our part-time kids are going to have to go up in the loft and share :wacko:. 12 year old very peeved and said he would rather share with the baby. LO can then have their room, two of them are squeezed in a tiny room whilst we sort out attic.

Madly that was so cute, brought a tear to my eye x

Vbay, my DS had the same sleeping pattern as your two boys. He was actually really good. And yes Peanut - have suffered for it in the teen years! He seems to be a bit better now, just got into catering college. Got his life all planned out, aiming for Michelin (?sp) stars!

Been snowing like crazy here, hope I get into Leeds on sat. Not done any shopping yet, been working too many shifts.


----------



## madcatwoman

Dh is 5 years older than me though:growlmad:. i really dont know, the plan is to have one at the moment tbh.

:hissy:Kn*bs!!!....... i just got an email frm tesco pet insurance saying they had renewed our pet insurance for £27 a month. i cant even remember taking ins out with them. so i phoned, and the address they have for me is one ive never lived at, and the pets they have down for us is one golden lab!...ive never even owned a dog!. Cheeky buggers, good job i checked that out, just going to keep in eye out on our account to make sure they dont take 'someone elses pet ins' out of our account...because they had our email which is worrying!.
Just checked, ours is with the halifax lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Weird madcat! Perhaps someone mistyped a similar email address?

Well sorry I disappeared. Went to check the time of Byron's two year check next week so I could ring the clinic and see about getting the flu jab at the same time. Realised it was noon and so set about making some lunch. How waffles and fried egg took over half an hour I don't know! I cleared some of the tools from the utility though so it's a little less cluttered in there. Also made a delicious hot lemon and honey. Still in jamas but am going to have a bath in a bit and then walk the dog.

I really feel like I'm off school sick today! lol


----------



## loopylollipop

How annoying Matcat good job you spotted it!


----------



## madcatwoman

school sick days are good!:haha: your PJ morning sounds comfy!.

im still not sure about the flu jab, i saw all the posters when i saw the MW this week, but i didnt ask, like theres something holding me back. I just dont know. At least im not out and about in a work place mind.

anyone elses uterus quite high now?, i could hear kicks not far from below my ribs on the doppler, the MW showed me the height too, i thought it would still be at my belly button, it explains the odd little flutters ive felt further up from time to time though, although most of the movement is still low.

:wacko:goodness me, am i really having a baby??, i mean really?.


PS-its a poop day  so pleased!


----------



## PeanutBean

I just booked into the flu clinic. I read yesterday about the h1n1 deaths this season and found they were mostly clustered around here in Oldham and Southport so figured I'd just go and get it. I wouldn't but for h1n1. Never had a flu jab before so hoping I'm not too ill at Christmas!! DH had to get his for work a few weeks ago and says he's actually been feeling surprisingly well and aside from the usual sore arm has had no side effects.

I'm still in my new pyjamas. Been in them for about 36 hours continuously now. :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

OOOh enjoy your day off peanut,sounds lovely!

Madcat,dh will be 39 in feb,so I admit I did have to do a bit of armtwisting for this baba!He reckons you shouldn't be doing nightfeeds when you're 40!
Just hope I don't get notions for a 4th!I will be told to well and truly get a grip on myself i'd imagine!

Hope your new bed is nice and comfy loopy!
Whats happeneing with gilz?was she heading to the hospital 1st thing?


----------



## vbaby3

I had the swine flu jab last yr peanut,and I was fine after it.
I'm still scared to get it this time round,but have read if you got it last yr you would still have a certain degree of immunity so i'm gonna leave it.
I'm pretty much not around lots of people anyway,neither is dh.My main concern would be shay at playschool,but he had the jab last yr too,so fingers crossed.
Haven't heard of any cases in the area or nearby towns as of yet.


----------



## gilz82

I'm back....

Sofiekirsten good luck today, Madcat frazzles are gross, Peanut sorry you are still ill and happy new mattress Loopy. 

The jellybean is fine stupid bleeding was because of placenta pushing on my cervix. Was pretty scary as I'm to far on now to go to EPAU so had to go to maternity assessment. Had a scan got to see jellybean for a second, radiographer was a complete bitch, then had to have a gross internal. More erosion on my cervix and the bleeding was probably so much because of my blood thinning injections. 

Sent home to get plenty of rest so that's what I'll do. Off to bed just now for a nap, I'll be back later!


----------



## loopylollipop

I have had to wait for my flu jab, been no stock in. Booked in after Christmas. Was fine after last one.

I hope Gilz is ok. I think she was calling the EPAU first thing. They have probably told her to go straight up.

Well VBaby if you are too old for night feeds at 40 I am stuffed at 41 one then! Well lets just hope my poor old bones will take the strain :haha:

Yay for PJ days. I love them. They are more fun though if you arent sick!


----------



## loopylollipop

Good news jellybean is ok Gilz :flower::flower:

I hope he stops scaring you soon :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

OH glad its nothing too major gilz, do you feel a bit better now?. Eww the internal doesnt sound to pleasant!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you're back Gilz and things are ok. That makes sense about the blood-thinners - I'd forgotten you were on them but they make any bleeding look more scary and last longer as clotting is more difficult. Why was the radiographer so bad?

vbaby I think it's just one of those things that can't be predicted. If it's mutated a lot since last year then previous jabs might not touch it but if it's largely the same then you should retain immunity. I've never had flu nor a jab for it so either have amazing natural immunity or alternatively am well overdue! With Byron in nursery we get everything under the sun anyway and DH working in a library is a nightmare. He's had a jab now too so that'll help but he could still carry it home.

Right. Must motivate myself to have a nice relaxing bath and clear my snotty head. Just can't be bothered to move....


----------



## gilz82

Internal was gross, also carried out by a huge male black obstetrician with rather funky dreds, so not your usual gynie dr. He kept trying to joke to help the atmosphere but i actually wanted the ground to open up and eat me whole!!

Don't feel much better but no more bleeding so that has to be good, although they did say to expect some after prodding about at my cervix. The whole experience certainly didn't make me look forward to giving birth anymore than I was that's for sure!!


----------



## madcatwoman

> Just can't be bothered to move....

thats the spirit:haha:!!

does anyone think that the flu jab hasnt been around long enough to know what long term effects could possibly be on a baby?, i guess this is my concern...i think!!.:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Internal was gross, also carried out by a huge male black obstetrician with rather funky dreds, so not your usual gynie dr. He kept trying to joke to help the atmosphere but i actually wanted the ground to open up and eat me whole!!
> 
> Don't feel much better but no more bleeding so that has to be good, although they did say to expect some after prodding about at my cervix. The whole experience certainly didn't make me look forward to giving birth anymore than I was that's for sure!!

eww, i dont like the thought of some bloke poking around down there:blush:


----------



## gilz82

Oh and Peanut think the radiographer was pissed cos she had to squish me in as an emergency scan. Her whole attitude stank. 

Madcat the unknown implications to the baby are the main thing putting me off the flu jab. I understand that as pregnant women we are immuno-suppressed to an extent but I would hate to do something bad to the jellybean by having the jab. 

And nope the man rumbling about in my lady garden was definitely not an experience I'd like to repeat. At least if it's a woman they've got one of their own so the embarrassment is slightly less


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh and Peanut think the radiographer was pissed cos she had to squish me in as an emergency scan. Her whole attitude stank.
> 
> Madcat the unknown implications to the baby are the main thing putting me off the flu jab. I understand that as pregnant women we are immuno-suppressed to an extent but I would hate to do something bad to the jellybean by having the jab.
> 
> And nope the man rumbling about in my lady garden was definitely not an experience I'd like to repeat. At least if it's a woman they've got one of their own so the embarrassment is slightly less

Well, im glad to hear you enjoyed your morning gilz!!:haha::haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

The flu jab has been around for donkeys years (I think technically it was the 1800s or something like that!) and has been given to pregnant women for some time too. I tried to find out yesterday exactly when that started as in the States all pregnant women are encouraged to get it. This particular h1n1 strain hasn't been around in its current form for so long but that doesn't really mean anything in the context of the vaccination. ALL vaccinations come with a slight risk for anyone taking them and a slightly bigger risk for people with certain conditions but it really is very slight and far far less than the risks of serious complications is we do catch h1n1.

I know what you mean. Had I been pregnant last year I might not have made the decision so easily as I have this year. People are anxious of new things especially when pregnant. There was another thread in 2nd tri where someone was talking about not knowing the long term effects on the baby as it grows up and mentioned miscellaneous chemicals we might be exposed to that might cause cancer in children. Really it's a nonsensical argument. Flu jab has been given long enough that were there any likely negative effects on the children these would've been picked up. I found a study yesterday that found that pregnant women having the short quite significantly reduced the chance of hospitalisation from flu in their babies of less than 6 months (the age group that can't have a flu shot).

The way we as people perceive risk is totally wacky, it's just the way we're wired. Both we and our children are just *so* much more likely to suffer or die through a road traffic incident than anything that could happen from a jab of any kind. It's partly about exposure. Because we drive or walk by the road every day we don't think about it. If we had jabs every day we also wouldn't think about it I'm sure.

The main fear around the h1n1 jab last year was that it caused miscarriage. This was because it was being given in first tri when most miscarriages happen. When a tragedy happens we look for something different that occurred and associate the two when in all liklihood they had nothing to do with each other.

Anyway. You don't go out much so your chances of catching it are probably lower. Maybe chat with your MW or GP and see what they think? There's no need for you to feel pressured into it but I argue there's no need for you to feel afraid of it. You just need to do what's best for you.


----------



## PeanutBean

Bloody hell it's totally snowing massively! I don't want to walk the dog or push the pram in this stupid weather!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thank god gilz,so glad everythings ok.xx
I'm the same as you girls about getting the jab,just worried about baby.
I even feel bad that I got it for my boys last yr.I think I got scaremongered into us getting it last yr,and hope it won't ever have an effect on the boys.
It was only after we got it last yr I realized how many people didn't get it for their kids so made me feel guilty,don't want the same happening.
Peanut that info I read regarding still having immunity from last yrs jab is from the official health service executive website,and they actually stated pregnant women who got the swine flu vaccine last yr would still be immune,but would not be imune from the other flu strains that are in the new jab.That doesn't bother me as I've never had flu jabs before when pregnant and I haven't had flu in over 10yrs


----------



## loopylollipop

here here Peanut.

In my job I really dont feel I have any choice! Constantly surrounded by sick people. When I first started in healthcare was always ill. Now think I have pretty good immunity.

I want a bath so bad. Waiting for the stupid pillows. OH is so excited he will be cross if I go in the bath and miss them being delivered!

I look like a grease monkey.

Well Gilz if a man has to poke yer bits it might as well be a funky dude :winkwink: I always prefer men examining me down there - so much more gentle. Women can be bloody vicious.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good vbaby, probably there's been an analysis of how the virus looks this year and it's not significantly different. :thumbup:

Don't feel bad about getting the jab. There's nothing to fear for them in the future, it's just a flu jab same as like 20 million people get across the world. If they'd had a funny reaction you might want to think twice in future but there's no reason to think there will be anything to fear for them now based on the jab they had last year.


----------



## vbaby3

I know,I'm silly.Its just you know yourself,when its your own children you just worry!!!
And then loads of people were going on about how its dangerous etc AFTER they knew I'd gotten it for my kids,I was like f**k off!!!
God knows I was argueing with myself over getting it or not enough,so they really didn't help!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i know youre right peanut in what you have said. but aragh...ive never been so unsure about something, i always know what i want!. the thing is,i know if i talk to the MW or nurse they will just tell me to get it done.


----------



## PeanutBean

vbaby it is so crap when people are like that! I always try to bear in mind what others' choices have been when talking about these sorts of topics. To be totally black or white in any direction is stupid and narrow minded. Even if every statistic in the world pointed in a wonderful direction for a treatment or whatever that doesn't mean everyone has to go and do it and vice versa. There is certainly nothing DANGEROUS to getting a jab! What a thing to say to you! There are risks with all vaccinations like I said before but they're very slight and far less than the risks of many every day things that people do without thinking twice.

I swear parenthood sometimes brings the worst out in people. I see rational people transform to opinionated, closed minded, aggressive and selfish beings. I don't understand why people feel the need to judge, let alone comment, on what others are doing with their lives. We feel so vulnerable as parents. So desperate to do the right thing, often reading up on allsorts of things we wouldn't normally think about and then our confidence in any decision we make is so knocked by the thoughtless things others say. It makes me so cross! :growlmad: As a general rule parents are doing their best with their own knowledge and resources and no-one can ask more. To fill them with fear with scaremongering is inexcusable.

Madcat your MW shouldn't say just get it and a good one certainly won't. It's not good practice to medicate where there is no need and whilst she might tell you what the risks of having h1n1 could be it doesn't follow that your risk of catching it in the first place is the same as others'. I'm afraid to say that this is just the first in many many times as a parent when you won't know which way to turn. I'm the same as you, totally in control, right down to when we were going to have a baby each time, no question about when and how things will happen and always certain about what to do. But babies! Man they are something else. I hope I don't sound preachy because I don't mean to, more I'm trying to be reasuring that this is a normal way to feel! Like vbaby said too it's easy to feel confident in something until it is your own baby or your own life that is at stake. We just have to do our best. :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

The scan was brilliant!

Petal wouldn't stay still for the sonographer to do the checks....She asked me what I had eaten before the scan. I had just eaten salt and vinegar crisps like minutes before the scan....

She told me I probably woke the baby up lol!

She said baby looked fine and that its a very active baby! :happydance:

Here is my scan picture :flower:


----------



## molly85

lol jeez i feel left out already having my jabs. there your own choise but a ppain if you don't have them and a kid at school gets sumit there not vaccined against and they need 2 weeks off eugh.

well donepetal teh fidget bumb


----------



## madcatwoman

sofie!, lovely scan pic!, looks like a very girlie baby in there to me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Fab pic! Awww at the little 12 week baby!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well have had a busy busy day :dohh: so just catching up :thumbup:

Thank you for all your lovely comments about Oliver :) Hes my little man :cloud9: and am so proud of him BUT he does have his moments too....and of course I anticipate that Charlie will be a little monkey :rofl:

Happy new `fruits` to madcat, Peanut and Gilz :) Does anyone know what fruit I get tom?

Gilz hon so sorry to hear you had another trip to antenatal/epau :hugs: so pleased to hear they found the cause and jellybean is doing great :kiss:

Congrats again Sofie on your scan....so pleased all is well with petal and she is a fidget butt just like Charlie and I agree with madcat :pink: 

Well Ladies am not staying long as I have a 5.30am start but I wanted to pop in a catch up I will be back tom aft after work.....have a lovely day tom Ladies :) I hope if it snows it doesnt cause chaos for anyone :hugs: STAY SAFE!


----------



## loopylollipop

Beautiful pic:flower: sofie 

thought would upload some piccies of Sheffield a-ha...ahhhhhh is right.....what a beautiful man.....nice dreams on new mattress tonight methinks x
 



Attached Files:







a-ha.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









a-ha3.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









morten.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4









morten2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









me a-ha.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## molly85

loopy u big kid. 
heres a picture of my bump/flab
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy he is a God!! Is that you in the last pic? You're super pretty! And is that a whale or dugong or something in the first pic? We're looking for the whales...


----------



## molly85

i hope ur talking bout loopys pictures and whales peanut


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm certainly not implying Loopy is a whale if that's what you mean!!!!! Loopy will get the reference.


----------



## molly85

i meant my picture lol, loopy is lovely


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see! :dohh: Equally no of course that's not what I meant! I think you posted while I was still looking at the pics as I missed your post.

Fab bump!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo and your jumper looks lovely and warm! I only have one jumper that'll go over my bump now. :(


----------



## molly85

lol its not all baby but quite alot seems tobe, I got my size 16 jeans back on


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oh loopy he is a God!! Is that you in the last pic? You're super pretty! And is that a whale or dugong or something in the first pic? We're looking for the whales...

Thanks yes thats me beaming like a teenager. Glad OH is understanding. The backdrop was a whale, a blue I think. Started during Looking for the Whales. The imagery was so gorgeous, I was transfixed. Even took my eyes off Morten for a while! The keyboard player is very arty - its his new living I think. Sure he is responsible for the beauty of it all. I looked at some pics of the Sheffield gig on youtube and one woman met Morten in the hotel lobby the next morning. Lucky lucky!! 

Thats a nice looking bump Molly. Mine still just looks like Play-doh, am waiting to post a pic of mine when it looks like I'm pregnant!

Yes jumpers very thin on the ground. The chunky white one in the pic is only one of two available to me now. Cant seem to find any mat ones I like.


----------



## molly85

new look its meant to be a dress lol.
primark was good as well i have what my mum calls an aaron jumper with a hood all cream thick and hooded.


----------



## gilz82

Wheeeeet weee Loopy you are pretty! And fab bump Molly :thumpup:

I'm finding maternity tops the hardest thing to get I've three pairs of bottoms but I am struggling with knowing how to dress the giant boobies I now have. Maternity wear seems to draw mire attention to them than hide them!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not sure there's a way to hide preg boobs, if there is I haven't discovered it!

Loopy I'm very jealous. It's Mags on keyboard isn't it?

I'm so sick of being ill. Pregnancy nausea aplenty and the coughing is pushing me unbearably close to being sick. :(. Another sick day methinks.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh peanut, what are we going to do with you??:hugs:

Morning all
ANother achy nights sleep:nope:

and bloody hell, i lost a filling last night, on one of my back teeth, this is a nightmare as i cant have people fiddling around in my mouth as it will still bring on gagging in me:cry:. yet it needs fixing.:cry:

im booked in for 11. im really not looking forward to this!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no madcat! On the plus side at least it's free. Best ring the dentist. I suppose you can't have a general when pregnant. :(. Have to warn them and both try your best to manage.

Byron's just gone to play trains thank goodness. He always wants endless stories but talking/reading aloud for any length of time makes me so sick. Then when I pause because I've retched and I'm trying to contain myself he jumps all over me with hugs and kisses. :sick:

We got his baby doll yesterday. We were just reading a story where there's a mother pig and 5 piglets and he said "awww baby pig" and signed baby. :cloud9: I so want to give him the baby now!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh no madcat! On the plus side at least it's free. Best ring the dentist. I suppose you can't have a general when pregnant. :(. Have to warn them and both try your best to manage.
> 
> Byron's just gone to play trains thank goodness. He always wants endless stories but talking/reading aloud for any length of time makes me so sick. Then when I pause because I've retched and I'm trying to contain myself he jumps all over me with hugs and kisses. :sick:
> 
> We got his baby doll yesterday. We were just reading a story where there's a mother pig and 5 piglets and he said "awww baby pig" and signed baby. :cloud9: I so want to give him the baby now!

Do i get free dental now then? even although im not claiming any sorts of benifits?.

Im seriously dreading this appointment, seriously.

Doesnt sound like youre any better if you cant even read for long without retching x


----------



## PeanutBean

Did you not complete the form for your maternity exemption card? You get free dental and prescriptions until your boy's first birthday. I hope your mw gave you the form, if not better get on the phone to her!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

madcatwoman said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Oh no madcat! On the plus side at least it's free. Best ring the dentist. I suppose you can't have a general when pregnant. :(. Have to warn them and both try your best to manage.
> 
> Byron's just gone to play trains thank goodness. He always wants endless stories but talking/reading aloud for any length of time makes me so sick. Then when I pause because I've retched and I'm trying to contain myself he jumps all over me with hugs and kisses. :sick:
> 
> We got his baby doll yesterday. We were just reading a story where there's a mother pig and 5 piglets and he said "awww baby pig" and signed baby. :cloud9: I so want to give him the baby now!
> 
> Do i get free dental now then? even although im not claiming any sorts of benifits?.
> 
> Im seriously dreading this appointment, seriously.
> 
> Doesnt sound like youre any better if you cant even read for long without retching xClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

Yeah you get free dental care & free perscriptions during your pregnancy and a year after the baby is born aswell.

This is for every pregnant woman, no matter of your financial situation.

AFM - MS still hasn't let up feel so sick this morning from the second I opened my eyes :growlmad: I hate MS!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Oh no madcat! On the plus side at least it's free. Best ring the dentist. I suppose you can't have a general when pregnant. :(. Have to warn them and both try your best to manage.
> 
> Byron's just gone to play trains thank goodness. He always wants endless stories but talking/reading aloud for any length of time makes me so sick. Then when I pause because I've retched and I'm trying to contain myself he jumps all over me with hugs and kisses. :sick:
> 
> We got his baby doll yesterday. We were just reading a story where there's a mother pig and 5 piglets and he said "awww baby pig" and signed baby. :cloud9: I so want to give him the baby now!
> 
> Do i get free dental now then? even although im not claiming any sorts of benifits?.
> 
> Im seriously dreading this appointment, seriously.
> 
> Doesnt sound like youre any better if you cant even read for long without retching xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Yeah you get free dental care & free perscriptions during your pregnancy and a year after the baby is born aswell.
> 
> This is for every pregnant woman, no matter of your financial situation.
> 
> AFM - MS still hasn't let up feel so sick this morning from the second I opened my eyes :growlmad: I hate MS!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

oh good, didnt know that!:flower:, i always thought you had to be claiming something, ok, will let them know when i go, thanks!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat you have to get your card first. I can't believe your mw didn't sort this out for you. Check through all your notes for the form. When you ring the dentist tell them and explain you weren't told about the card and see what they say. You could offer to take you notes with you as evidence. They're not obliged to let you off the fees without the card though so you might have to pay and claim back. Make sure you get the form from your mw asap.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat you have to get your card first. I can't believe your mw didn't sort this out for you. Check through all your notes for the form. When you ring the dentist tell them and explain you weren't told about the card and see what they say. You could offer to take you notes with you as evidence. They're not obliged to let you off the fees without the card though so you might have to pay and claim back. Make sure you get the form from your mw asap.

Ohhh...no-one has said anything about a card?:growlmad:. ok, will take my notes with me and see if thats any use. flipin heck!!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's so annoying! I feel cross on your behalf. I'd have mentioned it before if I'd have thought any mw wouldn't say to a new mum.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> That's so annoying! I feel cross on your behalf. I'd have mentioned it before if I'd have thought any mw wouldn't say to a new mum.

obviously not very forth coming with this information for us, ive had to ask about everything that ive known i am due, pitty i didnt know about this.
hope they will except my notes, but probably not!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I haven't got mine either....

I am going to make an appointment to see my MW so I can sort out my thrush :blush: and my card aswell.

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Grrrr you should get the forms at your booking in! :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Grrrr you should get the forms at your booking in! :growlmad:

No forms at my booking in!!.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Man I feel so sick today. I'd be able to work if it was only one thing or the other.


----------



## loopylollipop

How annoying Matcat. You should have to do the research for them and chase them off this stuff.

I have a dentist appointment today too. Hope you arent in too much pain.

Yes Peanut, they keyboard player is Mags, he actually seems the most jolly and was quite humerous at the gig. Some poor lass fainted and he said something about not seeing that happen since the 80's!

The mattress is fabulous. Only just dragged myself out of bed, never been so comfy in my life. Was worth all those extra shifts. My hips feel wonderful.

Molly I never shop in Primark anymore, mainly as found sizes so small and was already a 16 prior to LO. Maybe might give it a shot now, never thought of looking at their mat stuff.

Gilz. my problem is the other way round to yours. I have small boobs, and a big bum and thighs. So trousers are my problem. I quite like the tops that make me look like I have nice big boobies, but I can imagine it being a struggle if yours are on the bigger size.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat the dentist should be ok as long as you take your mat notes. I was at mine when I was 5 weeks and they just took my word that I was pregnant ad I didn't have an exemption card at that point.


----------



## loopylollipop

Thats really good Gilz, someone being sensible. So many of these people are jobsworths.

Hows the snow up your end? Watching frozen scotland on the news right now.


----------



## gilz82

Thankfully we aren't too bad this week Loopy we got a lot less snow yesterday than we'd been forecast. Just hope it stays away now!!

Soooo mad at my work. I was supposed to have physio class this afternoon so was finishing work at lunch and then going to the hospital. But no because I finish for the holidays today they've dumped all this work on me which has to be done today so I can't go to physio :cry:


----------



## loopylollipop

Aw Gilz that is so unfair. Knowing me right now I would just go anyway, given pregnancy has turned me into evil witch from hell. However, I guess it is easier said than done when you arent in the situation yourself.

I am trying to negotiate with my training scheme at the moment. I have been told I still have to do my paediatric job, which is the hardest, most stressful and most intense on-call rota on the scheme. I want to just go to GP to sit out 8 weeks in reasonable comfort. I cant stand many more 12 hours days. I psychiatry youd do usually get some respite in the work, but there is no way in paeds, especially in winter when the RSV virus hits the kids, creating tons of work and multiple admissions.

Hopefully will get my own way.:wacko: I am going to really struggle keeping up with a disc problem and a big bump. 

Good luck with yours!

Dashing off the dentist, then food shopping. Alfie cat very disgruntled at having to live off dried food, missing his whiskas and giving me big evils. See ya! Have a good day at work!!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Madcat and loopy hope your dentist app goes well.
Loopy you are a gorgeous lady!Its funny that we all chat like friends for months and don't know what each other looks like!!!
I always imagine madcat look like the lady in her avatar!and peanut too!!!I know its a cartoon,but its the image I have when i think of you!!lol!

Sofie,gorgeous scan pic,so glad all is well with your lo.x

only a little bit of snow here so far,but forecast isn't good.Was supposed to be meeting my friends tom for lunch and xmas drinks,soft 1's for me unfortunately:cry:hope snow doesn't ruin my plans again.
And it better not be bad nxt wk when we're going for our scan,i'll go nuts if I have to cancel!


----------



## vbaby3

Don't know how there's a sad face above last post!!!
Gilz is oh home today for his xmas hols??you must be excited!!!


----------



## molly85

oh my big cuddly jumper from primark is a size 18 in normal clothes they don't seem to do Maternity wear. I do seem to be shrinking as I am also wear normal size 16 jeans in that picture, can get away withem it seems til I bloat out after food. I had not eatten in that picture lol.

I am aiming for a size 14 by the time i give birth lol.


did you not get the exemption card with byron?? he's not that old you should have had free prescriptions and dentist then I think I tests are covered to as that can change in pregnancy to eugh. Its a green/blue square form. the girls in scotland mught have a different system and anyone in wales. 

About to drag matt fridge shopping this should be intresting lol


----------



## PeanutBean

It's not me with the exemption issues Molly but madcat. I've hard both my cards as I should have. Byron's two now so sadly had to pay for some stuff in between!

Vbaby I won't really look like Nana in my avatar, lol, but I'm not wildly different. I have mousey hair with a slight wave that makes it eternally frizzy, I'm only 5'3, brown eyes and my hair is nearly down to that dip above your bum. DH doesn't look like Nobu in the avatar either but his personality is a little similar. He has long blonde hair that's uber straight but also uber thick unlike my fine straw hair!

What so the rest of you look like? It's fun to describe. When I read Austen and things I always think how we've lost the art of describing someone's person since having photos. There's actually a pic of me in girly sanctuary somewhere in the not too distant past. I don't tend to post identifiable pics of me and only in the sections not available to the public.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh my goodness, we havent seen snowfall like this in about 20 years here!, thick blizzard outside, was a bit scary driving home- i visited my dad after the dentist. Just been walking around carefully with my camera, sent a pic into BBC weather pics! lol.

well, the dentist let me off without having to pay, she said she could quite clearly see i wasnt telling fibs lol!, so thats good!. Dentisit couldnt put a normal filling in as they dont like to use the metals on pregnant women, but used a ver sturdy temp filling that they use on children, thanfully i had an understanding dentist(re-gagging) who let me sit up right which helps and did everything in small time frames letting me close my mouth often.

PS i went to matalan afterwards, and i was BAD!, bought two sleep suits!


----------



## vbaby3

Well I'm 5ft 11!I was a pre pregnancy size 16,but I think I carry it well with my height!!!huge boobs!!
I've brown hair,just below my shoulders,and i've a fringe.My hair is frizzy too so I have to blow dry and straighten,or on lazy days I just straighten my fringe and put the rest in a bun lol!
I've blue eyes,and thats about it!In my avatar pic there shay has quite a few similarities to me,oran is more like dh!Even though they look quite alike they look very different to us.

Oh no,bloody snow,please don't come here!so far the little bit we got is now melted!
Glad dentist went well madcat.And sleepsuits aren't naughty,they're necessaties!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad the dentist was so good madcat. :thumbup:

Byron looks just like DH, only looks like me when he is cross! :rofl:

I put my hair up too, almost always. Blow drying ruins it so I can only straighten it in summer when it dries fast or for an evening thing. Except when I'm pregnant I tend to have relatively interesting up-dos, it's my thing. Oh and when not preg I'm a 10/12, curvy with big boobs. Lol

Well I'm still totally ill, it's going nowhere! Got swollen glands down the back of my neck and been wearing a hat all day for my earache. Had a tummy upset earlier and only now feeling able to eat despite nausea. Spent a bit of time this afternoon wrapping prezzies. Looks like MIL isn't coming tomorrow because of the snow. I've decided we should buy a new wii with the £300 we've had from DH's grandparents, the rest going towards a pram with my Christmas bonus. DSh got ours chipped but there's dome new update to play new games we can't get without the whole thing breaking. The Christmas before I got pregnant with Byron was the first we had off together ever so we played Endiess Ocean the whole time and it was ace! There's a new one out so I think the time is right.


----------



## gilz82

Glad the dentist went ok Madcat and they were happy with your bump as proof :haha:

Vbaby yes my OH is home :happydance: I'm sooo happy. 

On looks I'm 5 5", long brown very straight hair, usually a pretty straight up and down size 8. In fact here's a picture of me and OH in Mexico. Hoping post pregnancy things go back to reasonably the same things. Oh but I am getting my hair cut on Tuesday think I might get a fringe. 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/dd0d8bed.jpg


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Glad the dentist went ok Madcat and they were happy with your bump as proof :haha:
> 
> Vbaby yes my OH is home :happydance: I'm sooo happy.
> 
> On looks I'm 5 5", long brown very straight hair, usually a pretty straight up and down size 8. In fact here's a picture of me and OH in Mexico. Hoping post pregnancy things go back to reasonably the same things. Oh but I am getting my hair cut on Tuesday think I might get a fringe.
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/dd0d8bed.jpg

Gilz, youre very beautiful!!!:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Thank you :flower: don't mind people seeing that picture as it's my facebook profile pic anyway so it comes up if you google my name. 

Do you need to go back to the dentist or do they think your filling will last as well as a metal one?


----------



## PeanutBean

Super pretty too! And I know madcat is. Reckon I'm the odd one out in this group then, good job my pulling days are over!

Madcat I was wondering if they can do a white filling when pregnant? That'd be alright!

Just tried watching Totoro with Byron as I'm sick of the same kids programmes. He's watched it loads of times but has decided he's really afraid and clung to me and hid his face! :dohh: We've got him 3 other Gibli films for Christmas, guess we'll watch them after he's in bed!


----------



## vbaby3

Gorgeous pic gilz!!!Very pretty lady!
Yeh I took the plunge and got a full fringe about a yr ago and I really love it,think I'll stick with it so when I get a wrinkly forehead it'll cover them!
I'll try root out a decent pic,though i'm usually making a stupid face or drunk when I'm getting my photo taken!so might not bother!!!
Enjoy your time with oh,you'll be getting some sweet lovin' tonite!


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,i'm sure you're lovely.I ain't exactly an oil painting i'll tell ya!!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

No I'm really not but I made up for it with Byron! I'll try dig out the link to my pic but you'll need to request access to girly sanctuary if you don't already have it.


----------



## gilz82

vbaby3 said:


> Gorgeous pic gilz!!!Very pretty lady!
> Yeh I took the plunge and got a full fringe about a yr ago and I really love it,think I'll stick with it so when I get a wrinkly forehead it'll cover them!
> I'll try root out a decent pic,though i'm usually making a stupid face or drunk when I'm getting my photo taken!so might not bother!!!
> Enjoy your time with oh,you'll be getting some sweet lovin' tonite!

Hehe so funny but true there's three weeks of no nookie to make up for :haha:

Oh and Peanut I'm sure you're completely beautiful!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Here's the link. You can't actually see me very well anyway. :haha: https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-sanctuary/464525-post-your-favourite-picture-yourself-20.html


----------



## madcatwoman

erm, i was just told its the metal that they tend not to use while pregnant in fillings, not sure about white ones(would look better), actually the temp filling is white and is a huge improvement. I was told this filling "Should" be pretty sturdy, i have a review appointment in january to check it, they said they dont want to do much more until babyB is born.

Ah Vbaby i had a fringe cut a few months ago, its growing out now though, i have them quite often but never keep them for long.

Will have to see if i can find a "decent" pic of me,nice to know who we're all talking to on here.


----------



## madcatwoman

bit of an old one this, but this was our honeymoon taken in the maldives of the both of us.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=63930&l=d161142d01&id=637601808

im a bit sunburnt!

if anyone on our little thread here wants to add me on facebook feel free, as i feel like im getting to know you all these days
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3115&id=637601808#!/profile.php?id=637601808 just say who you are:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Super pretty too! And I know madcat is. Reckon I'm the odd one out in this group then, good job my pulling days are over!
> 
> Madcat I was wondering if they can do a white filling when pregnant? That'd be alright!
> 
> Just tried watching Totoro with Byron as I'm sick of the same kids programmes. He's watched it loads of times but has decided he's really afraid and clung to me and hid his face! :dohh: We've got him 3 other Gibli films for Christmas, guess we'll watch them after he's in bed!

dont be daft peanut, ive seen your pics, you look lovely (at least you dont fake it like i do with the hair dye), i love the pics with you and your son!x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello ladies! Can i finally finally join you in the grads thread!

Got a faint bfp yesterday dpo12 and slightly stronger ones today AND af hasnt shown so i am calling it! wohoooooooooooooooo! :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh nomore welcome!!!! That's great you've joined us! Want me to add you at the front? I'll need your edd. So exciting!


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Hello ladies! Can i finally finally join you in the grads thread!
> 
> Got a faint bfp yesterday dpo12 and slightly stronger ones today AND af hasnt shown so i am calling it! wohoooooooooooooooo! :wohoo:

YAY! :happydance:

Oh peanut can you change my edd to the 2nd instead of the 6th? X


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Hello ladies! Can i finally finally join you in the grads thread!
> 
> Got a faint bfp yesterday dpo12 and slightly stronger ones today AND af hasnt shown so i am calling it! wohoooooooooooooooo! :wohoo:

Woohoo:happydance:well done!!:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Yay on moving over to grads nomore :happydance:

Peanut I can't access the link you posted. I don't know if I maybe haven't posted enough times or something. 

Also added you on facebook Madcat :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

No you have to request access but you've been here long enough and posted enough. On the main page scroll to the bottom to Girly Sanctuary and somewhere it'll say where to click to request access. Might take a day or two.


----------



## molly85

Sorry Peanut Knew I was being lazy when I didn't scroll back. 

My pictures are lousy I have someon facebook but I don't know if you will be able to find me I know the links should't work. 

Yay nomore, dang that boozy christmas went out the window. 

We have just dodged the Rotary club bommbing music off the back of a trailer they could atleast have sung the carols


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

So sorry to hear your still :sick: Peanut :( :hugs:

Madcat glad to hear your dentist appointment went well :thumbup: get that exemption cert sort though with your MW :)

Lovely bump Molly

WELCOME TO GRADS NOMORE :wohoo:

Ladies lots of lovely pics :) you are all vety pretty...Peanut I think I am def the odd one out and a minger :lol:

Busy busy busy today for me :dohh: glad to be putting my feet up and catching up....staff meeting 1st thing tom and our boss is been very secretive mmmmmmmmmm we are wondering whats going on :wacko: on a positive note I now have 70.00 saved towards our 4d scan so it seems like it is becoming more of a reality than a dream :wohoo:

Oh and Happy 21 weeks to me and Charlie :) I reckon its got to be one HUGE banana in here :rofl:


----------



## molly85

yay 21 weeks madly. not sure how bumoy I am now.

Girls if you wnat to add me on Facebook my name is Joane Rolling. send me a message with your name on here so I can add you. If you wnat to be added of course


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies am I the only one NOT on facebook :rofl:


----------



## molly85

get your ass on there woman


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I keep meaning to sign up but I spend any spare time I have on here :rofl: But I will do it esp before we all have our babies as I really really want to stay in touch with you all even if its just virtually :)


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> get your ass on there woman

YEH!!! sort it out!:haha:

Madly thats a beautiful picture, im a sucker for wedding pics! (just rather stressful when youre the one photographing them!!)


----------



## molly85

hey up there was a picture on me had the highlights done a month ago seemto have an inches worth or regrowth already
 



Attached Files:







IMG000004.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat :hugs:

I love my wedding pics :) was happy to pose for them but the rest of the time I run from the camera :lol: unlike Oliver whos a little poser :lol:

Molly it seems when we preggo women dye our hair it grows out so quickly :dohh: was guna do my roots tonight but never quite got around to it :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> hey up there was a picture on me had the highlights done a month ago seemto have an inches worth or regrowth already

thats mighty long hair, i wish id never chopped mine off, although it has/is re growing faster than ive ever seen it do before though!!.
I love seeing who everyone is on here, and no one ever looks like you would think they would,...i dont know what i thought you all to look like mind!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I imagine you ladies looking like your avatars too and the rest I sort of imagine :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks madcat :hugs:
> 
> I love my wedding pics :) was happy to pose for them but the rest of the time I run from the camera :lol: unlike Oliver whos a little poser :lol:
> 
> Molly it seems when we preggo women dye our hair it grows out so quickly :dohh: was guna do my roots tonight but never quite got around to it :dohh:

i love my wedding pics too, with the knowledge i have today, i would have choosen a different style photographer, but i didnt know so much about it all back then. this is my fave wedding picture, it isnt one of the best by any means, but it means alot, these were my nerves, leaving my room and going down the staircase to the ceremony, trying not to trip on my dress as staff ect watched at the bottom.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=63865&l=406e6e4ae4&id=637601808
i could do that day all over again!:winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I imagine you ladies looking like your avatars too and the rest I sort of imagine :rofl:

wish i looked like mine!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly that's a lovely pic and you look nothing like I imagined you! :rofl:

Molly you look a bit cross yet resigned at having the pic taken. lol But you look lovely nonetheless!

OK, on my PC now so let's see if this works...
Snip...
I'll take it down again soon though!


----------



## molly85

lol well you all know I'm a cuddly beast. That picture was done just before the trim and is straight so must be the same length again now. I am scheduling the next highlight for january £25 if that at the local college nicde afternoon being pampered for no money.

They also have a nursery so am going to see if I can check abby in whilst I'm being pruned. Might have to see about getting waxed, ready for all those awkward positions and embarassing birth moments


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, your wedding day looked SO elegant, something really regal about your photos!


----------



## molly85

lol I wasn't best pleased was doing on the laptop cam for a friendto see my hair.

Ah early night snow allowing off out tomorrow


----------



## PeanutBean

Well madcat there are two reasons for that, one is that I am obsessed with Georgian times, especially the Regency so the dress and the house and everything all matched that and the other is that photographer was ace and did what I wanted which included getting some classical portrait like shots in the library and the likes. I don't really go in for the all the men jumping in the air or whatever type of setting that I know a lot of people like or at least photographers take so I assume like! I'm a bit conservative (small c!) in my aesthetic tastes.


----------



## PeanutBean

Let me know when you've all seen the pic so I can remove it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon you look beautiful :)

We didnt get snow here :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut we had a great photographer too :) He took some great shots....most of them adore my walls :rofl: Best pics I have ever had taken like I say I run from the camera...except on occasional :drunk: occasions :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks madcat :hugs:
> 
> I love my wedding pics :) was happy to pose for them but the rest of the time I run from the camera :lol: unlike Oliver whos a little poser :lol:
> 
> Molly it seems when we preggo women dye our hair it grows out so quickly :dohh: was guna do my roots tonight but never quite got around to it :dohh:
> 
> i love my wedding pics too, with the knowledge i have today, i would have choosen a different style photographer, but i didnt know so much about it all back then. this is my fave wedding picture, it isnt one of the best by any means, but it means alot, these were my nerves, leaving my room and going down the staircase to the ceremony, trying not to trip on my dress as staff ect watched at the bottom.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=63865&l=406e6e4ae4&id=637601808
> i could do that day all over again!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Me too madcat :cloud9: such an amazing day :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww everyone looks so beautiful :)


----------



## sequeena

Very beautiful Peanut :) I love those style dresses x


----------



## tas1

Aww everyone does look beautiful! I feel left out but i havent had a wedding day yet and i havent got any decent pics of me on the laptop so just imagine me like a size 6,beauitful like Cheryl cole (my son said i looked like her lol he is only 2 yrs old and very sweet lol) xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> Aww everyone does look beautiful! I feel left out but i havent had a wedding day yet and i havent got any decent pics of me on the laptop so just imagine me like a size 6,beauitful like Cheryl cole (my son said i looked like her lol he is only 2 yrs old and very sweet lol) xx

ohhh im sure you must have one little piccie somewhere for us! xx


----------



## gilz82

Lovely pictures Molly, Madly and Peanut you are all beautiful!!

It's weird how we all though we each looked like our avatars :haha:

Anyone got exciting plans for the weekend or is the snow affecting everyone?


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,you're all gorgeous,its great to have a real mental image of people now!!
I can't find any pics of me stored on my pc,even my wedding pics aren't on it!!
There's 1 ok 1 someone tagged of me and dh on facebook but i'm computer illiterate and don't know how to get it over here!!

I'm off out now after I get ready,meeting the girls for lunch and xmas drinks.I'll only stay a couple of hrs since I won't be getting drunk!!!
I'll be home in plenty of time for strictly final tonight!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Seen as we are all sharing photo's....

Here is a picture of me and DH on our wedding day!

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00430.jpg


----------



## gilz82

Lovely picture Sofiekirsten :thumbup:

So want to get married now :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Lovely picture Sofiekirsten :thumbup:

So want to get married now :haha:


----------



## molly85

you & me Gilz damn it's gnna be ages we want the big deal as Matt got married at 21 and only had a litlle do. Got to out do the ex lol. 

Well I'm not goto see my FATHER lol have spoken to him it's his birthday today, must be weird he hasn't hadsnow on his birthday since he was a kid. 

So once i'm alive i will be humpping snow out the front then getting some stamps so a 100 metre walk for me then snuggling infront of th electric fire and onto wrapping prezziwes and doing house work me thinks.

My bladder is now a trampoline that is producing brown/red wee in the morning should I's be worried?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sounds a bit odd Molly. Have you been eating any funny food? If you can't think of an obvious reason I'd get it checked to be on the safe side.

Gorgeous pic sofie!


----------



## molly85

i dnt drink enough even though I try. could be that. best do a sample for Dr on Monday in my 1 of my 101 pots lol


----------



## gilz82

Really dark wee is a sign of dehydration Molly so see if drinking more does change the colour but definitely get it checked out too. 

Seriously doubt we'll ever get married, my OH married young and it didnt go well. I think as he's gotten older he's seen less reason for getting married really. It's not the end of the world for me, just obviously would get married if he asked me :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol Gilz obviously snap but matt wants to get married at some point. he's just a picky sod. and it's darn exspensive


----------



## molly85

I had a fewketones last time I did a wee test so it might be that. as i'm not eatting as much as I used to


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all!. 

some festive pics for you!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6251057&l=09bfe193bb&id=637601808Create an advertSponsored

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6251073&l=9b3958c5c7&id=637601808

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6251047&l=cb66e766ae&id=637601808


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good evening ladies!

thanks for the congrats! not had dd confirmed yet but the dodgey online cals and my dodgey calculations it is around 27th August! complete opposite to my first, leo's birthday was just this tuesday gone so will be having 1 summer baby and have a christmas baby lol, best of both worlds but am already preparing myself for the muuuuuuuuuuuuum why cant i have a bbq birthday muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum why cant i go to alton towers for my birthday lol 

wow, already been sick more times in the last two days than my whole pregnancy with leo! 

all the wedding photos are fantastic! i'll post some of me soon, got new laptop so nothing is on here at the moment! and kind of feeling errrrrr very very very lazy at the moment, doesnt help that i have also caught dh';s cold/cough/sore throat but never knew just how good lemon and honey is for sore throats! yum!

so excited to be over here it seems so unreal! part of me really really wants to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone but the other part of me wants to shout it from the roof tops over christmas! 

eeeeek so excited!


----------



## molly85

How olds your older one Nomore? 
your sandra prediction wasn't bad an advent conception rather than christmas most of us had our dates tweaked to


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ohhhh yeah hadnt even thought about the prediction!

Leo is 2! Time flies so quickly, my original plan was to have another baby by the time he was 2 but never mind we cant plan everything can we lol

so my prediction was girl, last time from, the moment we found out i had feeling we were having a boy, this time i have a gut feeling we are having a girl . . . anyone else who has a strong inkling as to what they are having, and ladies that found out what they are having already, were you right about your inkling lol


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls, noticed you were talking about dark wee being a sign of dehydration. Guess I'm dehydrated :( I'm drinking as much as I can though.


----------



## molly85

the less i drink the less i want nightmare. ketones seem to be a sign of motabilising faster, like in pregnancy and starvation as i'm not gaining weight my body might not be happy with me


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Really dark wee is a sign of dehydration Molly so see if drinking more does change the colour but definitely get it checked out too.
> 
> Seriously doubt we'll ever get married, my OH married young and it didnt go well. I think as he's gotten older he's seen less reason for getting married really. It's not the end of the world for me, just obviously would get married if he asked me :rofl:

I was told by my midwife to drink one hell of alot more, she said mine was too dark, si i have been,loads more, makes toilet trips more of an issue, but mine is alot lighter now, MW was better pleased this time with me


----------



## molly85

i got told off for not eatting and drinking enough. I'm trying had a very tearful day so haven't wanted either. 


Will do my self a big glass of squash


----------



## gilz82

Yeah the huge downside is if you increase your fluid intake massively you are running to the loo every five minutes. That should settle down after a few days once your body gets used to the extra fluid. 

So uncomfortable today I think the jellybean must be growing again!! Also seriously peeved that I still can't feel any movement. I was really hoping there'd be something going on by the time my OH came home.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Molly, why so blue?

Well the snot is on the move out of my head now. My ear keeps squeaking and going deaf, teeth on the same side all raw from the movement in my sinuses. All the snot made me feel so sick this morning. But at least it looks like things are moving now. We're planning to go see Harry Potter finally tomorrow so don't want to miss that. Then only two more work days. Hoorah!

Watching Strictly final.


----------



## molly85

his heinesss spent all day refusing to try and get christmas day 2011 off work. it wasn't pretty.


----------



## PeanutBean

Your OH? 2011? What does he do that needs booking a whole year in advance?


----------



## molly85

security guard they selfcover it is company policy


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly that's rubbish hon :hugs:

Peanut have you tried menthol crystals for the snot? You can get them on direct care from the chemist and they are free. My sister is a pharmacist and she got me them and honey and glycerin stuff for my cough.


----------



## PeanutBean

What are menthol crystals? I reckon I'll see a big improvement tomorrow now it's started shifting, but useful to know for future!

Poor Molly, that sucks. :(


----------



## molly85

ohh menthol and eucolyptus shifts everything or a good cry. I am snot free.

It was more him not asking than the likely hood he won't get it


----------



## gilz82

They are just minty crystals you add them to warm water and use them to do steam inhalations. It really helps clear your sinuses and stops all the other head ear pain etc.


----------



## molly85

Gilz a couple more days and we could class our selves as safly half way there. I know you''l be earlier than me wahhh. but not for good reasons.
Finally ate a proper meal. Gilz if you get teh safe kinda movement as I think I have then its not that strong its like someone running there fingers around u


----------



## gilz82

According to your ticker you are further along than me Molly but yay not long til half way. 

Ive not had any flutters at all Molly since that one time at 14weeks so I'm beginning to think that wasn't movement. Stupid anterior placenta!!


----------



## molly85

am i being thick again but didn't your doctor suggest you might have to have baby early. i amgood at getting you ladies confused. We are a day apart


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah sorry I wasn't thinking about it like that. Yeah they seriously doubt I'll make it to 40 weeks so technically I'm probably about half way just now :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i'm sure bubs will be fine, we'll worry more about you. Is it a mango next i can't see that picture today


----------



## gilz82

Oh I don't know what fruit is next but anything would be better than this ugly sweet potato!!


----------



## molly85

Ithought it looked fairly standard but noe the prettyiest veg


----------



## gilz82

I just don't like sweet potatos I suppose :shrug: it's funny once all our babies arrive we'll need to find something new to compare their sizes to other than fruit and veg :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all! I think it might be onion next unless you have just been onion in which case it might be mango. I don't remember! Lol

Unfortunately I find nothing penetrates my head when it's this snotty. Another morning of blowing! Still feel so ill. Currently in two minds about venturing to the cinema but we'll not get to see HP if we don't go soon, it's already down to two showings a day.

Had a big weird dream about our fence being stollen only it wasn't, it had been knocked down at the posts by people who attended Labour Club backing on to our garden (there isn't one btw). My dog and the one who died last year were knocking about outside and the oldie was leaping off high things which was scary because of his knackered old bones. Then he came in and pooed on the new carpet so I was pretty gutted. :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

morning peanut! , i had a dream too(as i do every night these days). Dreamt id gone to disneyland with DH&my dad, dad did nothing but moan which made me cry, and told him to leave in the end.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......its baltic out there, so cold i dont know myself!:wacko:

Im "thinking" of having the flu jab btw, im going to try get an appointment tomorrow and speak to the nurse about it. the newspapers scaremongering about pregnant women is started to have an effect on me.


----------



## PeanutBean

I haven't really seen any scaremongering but then I don't get any papers, just Guardian online. I've been looking into it a bit more on the nhs site and think it's the right thing for me to do. If you want to follow my path there are links in a thread I started in second tri. Be warned, I got a bit cross with someone! Lol

It's good to talk it through, the nurse will be able to give info relevant to your specific concerns.

Funny dream!


----------



## gilz82

Oh my dreams are always mental pregnancy has only amplified them so both your dreams sound pretty normal to me :haha:

We just walked 5 miles in the snow with the dog not feeling greatly keen on the snow anymore at all and it's just started snowing here again :cry:

On the plus side me and OH are going out for dinner tonight so looking forward to that :thumbup:

Anyone else doing anything nice?


----------



## PeanutBean

We're definitely going to see Harry Potter!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I love Harry potter but no chance in this lifetime that my oh would ever go see that with me.


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut ive just read that flu link. is there a certain type of vaccine you will be asking for, as i read in one article one was known for causing fits in under 5s etc.
im going to have to talk to the nurse i guess! arragh!, what a pain!


----------



## molly85

When i had mine i went in profering my arm then she asked questions, I was like stab me already lol. I have enough needlesas it is make it bleeding quick lol. 
I had a fairly nice dream about being at my dads allotment and I had some of my alltime favoritie biscits that Iam now craving lol, they are so hard to get hold of to.

Still not feeling very attached to Abby really need that scan then maybe i'll feel like it's really happening. Just my back and hips are theonly thing that might make you go oh I'm pregnant.


----------



## PeanutBean

Back from HP, it was marvellous and it took ne a while to realise why it was just so good til I realised what I was experiencing was escapism and relaxation! :rofl:

Madcat I'm getting the seasonal flu jab. Not sure which causes fits in under fives but we're not and supposedly it doesn't cross the placenta anyway (or so says someone on here!). If it's known to be problematic in under fives then it wouldn't be offered to pregnant women if it could also cause a problem for the foetus.


----------



## molly85

pretty sure there is no issues with the jab beyond the usual side effects the nurse will prob have a few different sorts like the one with the H1N1 in it and one with out.


----------



## PeanutBean

Not sure if there is one without as it's expected to be one of the most prevalent strains this year.


----------



## madcatwoman

OK, will speak to the nurse, will try for an appointment tomorrow after ive taken my little kitty to the vets for his jab!!!.

on a brighter note, i managed to get DH to watch the doppler balanced on my tummy for long enough until Baby B started trying to kick and dislodge it!, he was quite impressed:thumbup:

and on another bright note, i think we might be ordering our travel system and a few other bits this week in a pre xmas sale:winkwink:

*The next paragraph contains a rant im afriad, a MIL rant, so look away now (it'll make me feel better though!)*
_so we get 5inch of snow friday night, sat obviously cars are sliding everywhere and we all decided we wont be going out. DH gets a call from his dad, telling him his mum needs her drive clearing because she needs to go out. DH says "You gotta be joking". well she wasnt, DHs dad got his 4x4 out and drove DH over to his mums to clear her drive and pavement (even although the rd's are chocka with snow).
You might remember me saying MIL will never stay home as she cannot stand her own company, what ever the weather!!.
Fast forward to tonight!....................................phone rings, MILs washing machine leaking, DH&his dad go over to her to sort it out (fair enough)....DH comes home with her washing that needs finishing off, he also has to order a new machine from currys which he did.
MIL tells us shes not willing to wait in for the delivery of her machine, and we will have to have it delivered to our house. (all because she wont stay home on her own!). Unbelievable. So now I have to wait in for her machine!.(then DH has to take it to her after his days work and fit it)
DH is pretty pissed off with her too, after all he's done for her, and she wont even wait in for her new washing machine!.
Bloody woman_.

Anyway RANT OVER!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Glad you enjoyed Harry Potter Peanut. I just had a fabby dinner with my OH :thumbup: I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Madcat your MIL sounds like a giant pain in the arse. I'm all for children helping out their parents but just stay inside woman and leave you and your DH in peace!! As for the flu jab the pregnant lady flu leaflet I have says that this year the jab in integrated so it's the normal flu and swine flu combined. As far as the leaflet goes you can no longer get the seasonal flu vaccine on it's own.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sorry I wasnt around yesterday :( I havent been too well :sad1: I couldnt stop coughing last night I was laid on the sofa practically unable to do anything ughhhhhh!

Today I took Oliver to pantomine :) Cinderella....it was really great and so funny :lol: All the kids enjoyed it and then we went to McDs for tea :thumbup: Oliver threw a massive tantrum just to cap off a lovely day when we got home and made himself sick for attention (he has an habit of doing this sometimes!) So he is in the dog house with me and DH....DH was really peeved with him esp since he had to scrub the carpet :(

I am working tomorrow but I only have tomorrow and Wednesday to work then I have 6 glorious days off :wohoo:

Peanut glad HP was good....hoping to go see it sometimes soon with DH....if we ever get there :dohh:

madcat your MIL is unbelievable :trouble: I swear shes my MILs twin or summat :wacko: Sounds just like summat she would do :growlmad: Talking about MIL I didnt get out of spending Chrsitmas with her for that long :( We are going round for food on boxing day....should be bloody fun, NOT!

On a more happier note we have booked an amazing 4d scan for January 22nd its costing us 110.00 and this is whats included.........

A 45 Minute 3D / 4D Baby Bonding Scan. 
2 x 3D Black & White Photographs. 
4 x 3D Colour Photographs. 
A DVD of your 4D Scan Movie footage. 
A FREE Sexing Scan (worth £70). 

PLUS a FREE professional Newborn Baby Photo-Shoot + FREE Printed Photo worth £125. 

This whole package has a value of over £250, but if you book for a scan for anytime in DECEMBER or JANUARY you can take this full package for this very special one off price, so why not bring along your family, friends and kids too. 

AND

I won a HUGE bundle of baby clothes on ebay too a bargain at 19.00 some cute bits :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

shes a flipin fruitloop!, id be only too pleased to stay in for me new machine(plus they were going to take the old one away!). I know people say its not healthy to enjoy your own company too much(as i do) but at the opposite end of the scale it takes the piss....anyway.

This leads me to a question. for the 1st time we are doing xmas(dinner) at home. Only i dont know how to cook a proper 10lb turkey (a chicken breast is the most i do). MIL says shes going to help us do it, but i dont want her to.
Any hints and tips for cooking a 10lb turkey?, time scale?, heat setting?&anything else??.(its been preparied by the butcher though)

Gilz, are you have the jab??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry madcat absolutely no idea how to cook a turkey....bizarely the `cook` says :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:yay madly for the scan, im going to have a similar towards then end of Jan too, yours is just a tiny bit cheaper though!:winkwink:
the bundle of baby clothes sounds great!- got a pic of what you bid for??.

you dont know how to cook a turkey???, i was hoping you were going to be jamie oliver or someone who would have all the answers:dohh: Hmmmph....:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Oh no advice on the turkey Madcat I don't like turkey so I only ever make the turkey crown thing for Marc. Hopefully someone else will be able to help in that respect. 

I really don't know about the jag, I understand trying to think of it in a purely scientific way but I can't switch of the nagging motherly instinct which is that I'm truly unsure if it is quite as safe for the jellybean as the medical proffesion make out, given that they are not allowed to test vaccines on pregnant women.


----------



## madcatwoman

you feel damned if you do and damned if you dont isnt it?.

although im not out in the public much, its my husband who works at petrol stations-inside and out, so we think if i got the flu, it would come from him.

Reading madlys post reminded me, this is what i bought on friday
 



Attached Files:







s2442055c128_1.png
File size: 70 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bids

hey ladies

i have no idea what happened between the last time i was on and 4 pages back lol

Gilz im not having a jab unless the MW says something to change my mind which i think is highly unlikely, the body is a very clever thing (thanks for the FB add as well :D) but as you say cat damned if you do etc?!! each to their own i guess!!

Cant believe this time next week christmas will alll be over lol some of our last christmases as couples how weird.

Hmmm as for cooking a turkey i know how to cook chicken so cant be too much different - you'll need to cover it with tinfoil for the whole time except last 20 mins just to crisp the skin :) i think its something like 30 mins per 500kgs?!! google must have the real answer though im just going on chickens lol

so whos scans this week gilz & vbaby?! still cant wait to see how spot on madly is lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat we bought this on Tuesday after the scan :)


https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/unisex/disney-s-tigger-pyjamas/GEM56636,default,pd.html


----------



## sequeena

I'm jealous you got such a good bargain madly! I am so wary of ebay, I will only buy from their top sellers. So scared of being scammed!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i have no idea what happened between the last time i was on and 4 pages back lol
> 
> Gilz im not having a jab unless the MW says something to change my mind which i think is highly unlikely, the body is a very clever thing (thanks for the FB add as well :D) but as you say cat damned if you do etc?!! each to their own i guess!!
> 
> Cant believe this time next week christmas will alll be over lol some of our last christmases as couples how weird.
> 
> Hmmm as for cooking a turkey i know how to cook chicken so cant be too much different - you'll need to cover it with tinfoil for the whole time except last 20 mins just to crisp the skin :) i think its something like 30 mins per 500kgs?!! google must have the real answer though im just going on chickens lol
> 
> so whos scans this week gilz & vbaby?! still cant wait to see how spot on madly is lol

yeh, think i'll google it, im such a crap cook, but as you say, cant be much different to chicken, surely.

i wish there was concrete evidence either way on the jab topic, i keep mulling it over and one moment i think its for the best and the next min im shying away from it.

yes Gilz&vbaby scans are next, another exciting week!!, and then yours:happydance:

right, off to watch Apprentice now........


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat we bought this on Tuesday after the scan :)
> 
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/unisex/disney-s-tigger-pyjamas/GEM56636,default,pd.html

love it!!:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sequenna I have never had a problem with buying from ebay except once and I was refunded striaght away as the item never arrived :) I always pay through paypal so I have the guarantee of getting back :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat....I keep taking it outta the bag and stroking it :rofl: MENTAL!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to put it on him :cloud9:

Ladies should I be worried :dohh:....Well you have all seen my HUGE bump and tbh it hasnt grown its the same size however over the last two weeks my maternity jeans both pairs have gotten looser and looser to the point one pair fell down today (thankfully I was just going up the stairs at home :dohh:) and so I was like `what the hell do I wear now?` So as a very long shot I took my brand new pair of next non-maternity jeans out of my wardrobe which are exactly the same as my maternity jeans same size/colour etc just not maternity so no elastic side panels iykwim I bought these just before getting pregnant so they still had tags on etc and I never thought for one minute they would fit....BUT THEY DO AND THEY ARE ALSO SLIGHTLY LOOSE :wacko: Now Charlie is perfectly fine but I cant get my head around not gaining weight esp now and I seem to keep losing more and more :( Now I can afford to lose this weight well as a normal practice anyway but am not sure its so good in pregnancy :sad1: I am eating I would say at least two good meals a day and am not esp sticking to a `healthy` diet as in I have eaten take aways and choc etc but I just dont get it :nope: My MW said dont worry you will put it back on but I dont see how as I am currently at weight loss 2stone 2lb and counting :shrug: What do you Ladies think?


----------



## Bids

hmmm strange madly about the weight thing?? If the MW says its ok i guess it is?! i have only put 2 pound on and still have hardly anything as a bump it is worrying but youve had the scan etcs so everything must be ok - try not to worry im sure its all fine, afterall nothing's ''normal'' is it!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Bids hon :hugs:

I suppose its just so hard to get my head around `weight loss in pregnancy` as oppose to `weight gain` iykwim....I sort of feel I should be `bigger` in pregnancy and this is so not the case so far :dohh: David (dh) keeps saying maybe Charlie isnt as big as Oliver etc etc and that the scan was fine and so I shouldnt worry....I do look `blooming` people have commented on that and also my weight loss cause apart from huge bump upfront its obvious I have lost weight everywhere else :wacko: Maybe I will mention to my MW again when I see her at 25wks (18th Jan I think!)


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Sequenna I have never had a problem with buying from ebay except once and I was refunded striaght away as the item never arrived :) I always pay through paypal so I have the guarantee of getting back :thumbup:

I will have to have a go as I only pay through paypal also... got to get out of my comfort zone!


----------



## Bids

i mean if charlie is fine cant be anything to worry about and if people are commenting then thats a good thing too but best to double check i suppose im worried that when i go for my 20 week scan they will comment on the ''no'' bump and that something will be wrong?!! but i bet we're both fine and being ''typical'' women lol

i think as long as people dont have really bad feedback its ok i wont buy off anyone with 97% or less depending on what the bad feedback is for, as long as you have a quick stalk ;) of the seller sequeena then it should be ok


----------



## gilz82

Lovely stuff Madcat and Madly I'm going to buy a couple of bits on Thursday after our scan. 

Madly I wouldn't worry about the weight loss as long as Charlie is healthy. But I'm sure your mw will be able to keep you right. 

Me and Vbaby up on Thursday so not long to see if Madly's predictions are right :happydance: is your scan the 30th?


----------



## molly85

Ladies, There is a vacinine with H1N1 in it as it is egg based so any one with an allergy can't have it.

Madcat send ur MIL this way. I'll show her what for. Grrrrrr guess who's in fine form tonight.

Finally did the christmas cards. and now have some fairy lights in the lounge. Lots to do.

One of my collegues called me from work "enquiring" how I was, I think she was actually calling to see when she could schedule me in Grrrrrrr nosy mare thats the bosses job


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Bids! Long time no see. All well?

Madly on the weight thing I really wouldn't worry. You've been really sick for a lot of the pregnancy so far. You're eating fine. My sister had hyperemesis and I'm pretty sure that at her due date she weighed less than before she got pregnant. I don't (can't) weigh myself and MWs don't weigh us routinely because it's just not that important. Unless you're not eating/drinking or have any funny symptoms I really wouldn't worry about it.

On the jab and testing on preg women remember this is the normal seasonal jab, made the samexway every year, and that it's routinely given to pregnant women in the states and has been for years. If there were complications I'm sure it would've shown up by now. I don't know why I've suddenly become proponent of the jab! Lol I'm easy about whether anyone gets it or not, it's personal choice. I guess I'm just getting cross about the level of disinformation out there and that some are basing their decision entirely on that.

Gilz I do wonder about you though because of your kidney. Have you chatted with your consultant or mw about flu and whether there are any special considerations for you?

When it comes down to it your chances of catching it are not so massive (for example in 31 years I've never had it and I have a rubbish immune system); if you do get it your chances of complications are higher than if not pregnant but I've not seen stats and there's no reason to assume the worst. It's just one of those difficult decisions we make. In the past people were not so fastidious about what they did to/with their bodies in pregnancy but we've come a long way in our understanding since then. It works both ways. We know better how to protect us and our unborn babies by avoiding and taking specific things. Try not to stress about it though, in hindsight no doubt it won't be that big a deal whatever you decide.

Turkey - veggie so got nothing for you!

But a cooking question of my own. Does anyone know how to roast veggies, specifically brassicas, without ending up with a pan of burnt and undercooked veg in equal parts?


----------



## gilz82

Hope you told her to get lost Molly!

Peanut I know my consultant both kidney ad obstetric would want me to have the jab but as it's been explained to me it's not the same seasonal flu jab that's been used for years. This year it has the swine flu vaccine integrated and we only have last years pregnant ladies who took it for reference of side effects etc. If it was simply the normal flu vaccine I would have it. 

I was told categorically by my GP that you cannot get the flu vaccine this year without the swine flu component so that's why I'm hesitant.


----------



## PeanutBean

Knew I'd forgotten something, madcat your mil! I've got to ask why her son and EX husband pander to her every whim! Seriously I think she must be clinically lonely to behave the way she does. You need to find her a boyfriend!


----------



## molly85

Sorry turkey, leave on side over night don't roast meat straight from the fridge. 30 minutes per lb/500g and 30 minutes to brown.
On roasting veg, keep an eye on it is the most important bit. par boil spuds. cut all veg the same size so for snips cut in half if its a big un cut down the pointy bit. then cut the fat bit into 4 long quarters. carrots and sweet potatos don't take long. so for ya waking great big turkey to be ready roughly for the queens speach 
Turkey in oven at 8 am 
prep your veg around 10/or night before if your in our family.
par boil your spuds at 12 ish
for non veggys get some goose fat for the veggys use veg lard or oil with a nob of butter
heated in your roasting veg dish.
pop in ya spuds put back in oven for 15 minutes.
Add the rest of your veg i think thats in the right order.

you want the oven between 5/6 or 175 /200. stuff an onion up ya turkey and oil/butter the skin and season before starting. remember to baste every half hour and use the giblets for yummy gravy for this make a weak gravy with granuals about a pint - 2 pints worth then simmer you giblets in it for about an hour. then build in the meat juices just as its resting some corn flour herbs etc. 

I hope that works Been cooking full on roast since I was 11. The roasting veg are my biggest nightmare but they usually have minimul black bits when I'm not focused but they are always caramilsed and never enough. Sadly this year I got some in a packet from the freezer section


----------



## gilz82

Wow Molly think we'll just call you Nigella from now on :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Gilz very bixarre and he's talking out his trumpet coz if you have had H1N1 once you don't have it again. It might be worth talking to the nurse who actually does them some time gp's have no idea what the nurses are doing lol. or your midwife or the hospital cann arrange it for u. the H1N1 is sorer than teh otherbut they will look after you


----------



## molly85

I don't usually look at the clock I use my nose eyes and tongue. 
and annoyed at your doc Gilz. lol


----------



## PeanutBean

It's the brassicas that I like that we can never make work. I think DH is ok with other things he likes to eat. I had roasted curly kale at a friend's years ago and though he told us how to do it we've never made it right. And broccoli is a nightmare! Always goes rubbery chewy then straight to burnt!

Bah I need to go to sleep. So tired and seem to be getting really cross without knowing why. Only two days of work (finally well enough) then Wed is Byron's two year check and my flu jab. Thu I'm seeing my parents, maybe do lunch while Byron is in nursery, and last food shopping for Christmas. Then only two months or so left of work! Hooray!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry gilz I missed your reply, just found it. I agree with Molly. Everything on the NHS site says it's the same seasonal jab and H1N1 is one of the three strains selected this year. The three strains change every year and selected by the WHO who use their epidemiological studies to predict which strains will be most highly occurring that year. So the process of making it is the same each year but the actual deactivated viral parts that are added vary every year depending on WHO predictions. I've read in numerous places that when there is a pandemic it is usual for that strain to be predominant the following year. It's more important for us as pregnant women because it does contain H1N1 as that is the strain that has so particularly affected us; the reason that the seasonal jab is not normally given to pregnant women but this year we are identified as at risk. But the manufacturing and other ingredients are the same.


----------



## gilz82

I will ask again Molly but it says the same thing in the pregnancy and flu leaflet I've got. It says that the vaccine this year has h1n1 included. I wish they could just put out a consitent message. 

Mind you I did just check on the NHS flu website and it does say the same thing that the h1n1 protection this year is included in the flu jab and that there are no longer two separate jabs. Sound like the gp could be right. 

By the time I decide at this rate the jellybean will be here.


----------



## PeanutBean

This link https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Flu-jab/Pages/Introduction.aspx specifically says the safety profile is not altered in any way as a consequence of H1N1 being included.


----------



## molly85

hmm well my surgery deffinatly had it on its own.

Brasicas as in green leafy stuff i'll have a look matt did say he would eat any veg roasted 

not sure how tehy would come out. creamy or cheesy sauces are good with them i know a friend of mine told me how tomake cabbage taste bacony the same would go for sprouts


----------



## Bids

hey peanut yeah alls well - still feeling incredibly fine so still worrying about that lol so focusing on my scan on 30th

great advice molly couldnt have said the vegs stuff better myself (so glad you did cos i couldnt be arsed to write all that haha) i would have said to put the carrots in first too a they can be undercooked if they go in with everything else - im probably not even making sense now cos im tired lol

as for the jab im just going on my own reasons havent looked into it massively as i'll only confuse myself im going on what i think - which is im healthy, i eat loads of veg etc and have a load of vit c and i dont see the point in injecting myself with a virus as such part from that i have nothing to go on, i prefer to be as natural as possible and not enough is known about swine flu in my eyes, i also think its just flu (hope i dont get it though) but i can understand everyone feeling different and as you say peanut i wouldnt have enough of an opinion to give anyone advice cos i havent got any facts lol so can understand you getting pissed off with people!!! plus im not seeing the MW til 31st jan so i reckon im almost out the main season then and it'll be pointless lol

aarggh i cant wait til next friday 10 WHOLE days off work :D sounds like youve got it sorted this week peanut!!


----------



## Bids

molly your making me hungry.....


----------



## molly85

Roast Brassicas

not convinced


----------



## molly85

i can do pigs in blankets to, home made sausage rolls, home made stuffing and bread sauce.


----------



## Bids

mmmmm sausage rolls - you do know im going to have to go to greggs or something tomorrow now, i dont have cravings i just have ''i want what everyone says'' syndrome its actually REALLY annoying!!!


----------



## molly85

oh i dod that saw prawn crackers on tv and luckily had some chillie ones in the cupboard


----------



## PeanutBean

It's good you know what you want to do Bids. :thumbup: Glad you're feeling well, one of the lucky ones!

Molly could your surgery have had surplus stock left over maybe? I would assume that as the seasonal jab contains h1n1 it's not cost effective to get the single jab in new.

That link is a cheat! That's exactly how we do kale except we don't watch like a hawk and pull out little bits as soon as they are done! But that must be the answer. What a lot of effort! Lol. It is seriously tasty though.


----------



## Bids

well i like to think i do peanut lol but i still have my doubts its hard to know whats best but thank you for the link as it did reassure me that i am making the right decision for myself :) (i think)....

i love greens anything and everything, never tried doing kale but i might have a go for a change dont think DH has ever even tried it?!! if i do i'll let you know how it turns out - got to say i do cook like molly never ever use a clock, i bloody spend 2-3 hours in the kitchen when im doing a roast checking, turning, trying its just the way i do it?!!


----------



## molly85

most roasts get abbandoned for 2 hours then no one dare enter the kitchen lol.
Maybe they shipped the plain vaccine in coz they got so many people last year with both. sh did have 2 vials on the go so they could just have been very ready. always depends what they order in. 

well I have got to get to the GP's this morning why do I never de snow my car eugh. Matt is still in bed. To go with the full moon I had a dream I was a wearwolf the dream did also involve most the wearwolves from Twilight so it was a pretty dream.

Really not sleeping well, Had to get up for my Bladder once. Not sure the exercises for my SPD are helping as I do them just before bed and I wake up acheing all across the front of my pelvis


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Well Byron seems to have conjunctivitis so it's off to the doctors with him and no nursery for who knows how long. Hopefully he can still go Thursday but tomorrow might depend on how it's clearing. I'm still to ill to manage Byron and work so I guess that's unpaid leave for me and probably finished for Christmas! Mixed bag. Leaves me with a month to write a whole volunteer strategy! :dohh: And I've gone deaf from blowing my nose...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Knew I'd forgotten something, madcat your mil! I've got to ask why her son and EX husband pander to her every whim! Seriously I think she must be clinically lonely to behave the way she does. You need to find her a boyfriend!

your right, i do not think its healthy.
as for DH&ex pandering to her whims. DH has told her many occassions(ie the snow days, the washing mashine delivery day) that it wont hurt her to stay in once in a while, but then she phones up her ex husband (DHs dad & boss) starts complaining, then he's on the phone ranting and raving at DH every time, in the end, DH just wants a quiet life. DH's dad lives on a constant guilt trip for cheating on his wife, and now everything she needs , he sorts it and DH gets roped in. 
She needs help as to why she cannot stay in her own home for one day alone.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Morning all. Well Byron seems to have conjunctivitis so it's off to the doctors with him and no nursery for who knows how long.  Hopefully he can still go Thursday but tomorrow might depend on how it's clearing. I'm still to ill to manage Byron and work so I guess that's unpaid leave for me and probably finished for Christmas! Mixed bag. Leaves me with a month to write a whole volunteer strategy! :dohh: And I've gone deaf from blowing my nose...

both you and your little man sound like a sickly pair, yeh you may as well call it a day now , nearly christmas!. I do hope it clears up for you both by then though.

our road is too icy to get out, a car as already slid to the bottom and thru a church wall at the end, i was going to the vets and then to the docs, but im not going anywhere now, not worth risk to me or car at the moment!!.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Sorry turkey, leave on side over night don't roast meat straight from the fridge. 30 minutes per lb/500g and 30 minutes to brown.
> On roasting veg, keep an eye on it is the most important bit. par boil spuds. cut all veg the same size so for snips cut in half if its a big un cut down the pointy bit. then cut the fat bit into 4 long quarters. carrots and sweet potatos don't take long. so for ya waking great big turkey to be ready roughly for the queens speach
> Turkey in oven at 8 am
> prep your veg around 10/or night before if your in our family.
> par boil your spuds at 12 ish
> for non veggys get some goose fat for the veggys use veg lard or oil with a nob of butter
> heated in your roasting veg dish.
> pop in ya spuds put back in oven for 15 minutes.
> Add the rest of your veg i think thats in the right order.
> 
> you want the oven between 5/6 or 175 /200. stuff an onion up ya turkey and oil/butter the skin and season before starting. remember to baste every half hour and use the giblets for yummy gravy for this make a weak gravy with granuals about a pint - 2 pints worth then simmer you giblets in it for about an hour. then build in the meat juices just as its resting some corn flour herbs etc.
> 
> I hope that works Been cooking full on roast since I was 11. The roasting veg are my biggest nightmare but they usually have minimul black bits when I'm not focused but they are always caramilsed and never enough. Sadly this year I got some in a packet from the freezer section

wow thankyou!!!!. im just going to jot these points down. its our dinner, our house, i/we want to do our own dinner, dont want too many cooks!!(ie MIL).:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

don't swear by it but sainsburies usually do an online recipe thing as will the bottom of the turkey. 
missed my doctors appointment spent ages clearing my car. im in delightful pain to

hugs peanut.

great got my eyelashes waxed whilst out she didn't look as she went for the first blob of wax and got my eye lashes i have lovely long ones which are now missing in the middle of my left eye lid. owwwwwww. glad i dnt have any events to go to i look stupid


----------



## vbaby3

Oh molly,stupid woman dropping wax on your eyelashes!
Took ages to catch up there.
Welcome and congrats on your bfp nomore,what a lovely xmas surprise for you!!
Madcat your mil sounds like a nightmare,I wouldn't let her into the kitchen at all when you'r doing your xmas dins!

Madly and madcat,gorgeous lil sleepsuits and jamies for your boys!
Only 3 more days and then i'll finally be able to shop for my lo!!
So excited this wk,scan in 3 days and then santy is coming!!!!!
Tooo excited for xmas,i'm like a child!
Busy now getting everything organised and doing a big clear out of the house etc.

Anyone elses boobs starting to kill them?Mine were grand for wks,all of a sudden just yesterday and today i'm getting stabbing pains!

Gilz with the movement and the anterior placenta,I'm only feeling baby everyday for the last wk or so,so from about 21wks.So hopefully you'll be the same,and feeling baby properly in a few wks.


----------



## madcatwoman

superb, anyone else read that the interest rates are supossed to be going up next year, aprox another £200 on the average mortgage. Typical the year we go down to one income +a baby.:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

ours is still fixed rate thank god. Yes the man is doing the wrapping for me. lol. I shop he wraps brilliant


----------



## Bids

ooo mines fixed rate til 2013 thankfully but i hadnt heard that as i dont do the news so thanks cat!!


----------



## madcatwoman

the mortgage is generally DH's department being as he had it before we even met, but we're on a tracker(great w hile it was low). Anyone know if you can change to fix rate at anytime (obviously theres fee's etc)??


----------



## Bids

hmmm yeah i reckon you should be able to change it, need to see if you can find a good deal, like you say there will be fees ours is about £4000 i think to move it? 

I just took mine out fixed rate for 7 years i just figured that whatever happened at least i know where i stand - obviously ive missed out whilst its been low but thats the road i went down!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> hmmm yeah i reckon you should be able to change it, need to see if you can find a good deal, like you say there will be fees ours is about £4000 i think to move it?
> 
> I just took mine out fixed rate for 7 years i just figured that whatever happened at least i know where i stand - obviously ive missed out whilst its been low but thats the road i went down!!!!

£4000??. hell.
we'll have to look into this, its not what we need right now, but we'll see.

it doesnt help that the tenants of our other house are so unreliable either, we nearly got them out a few months ago, but then they came up with the money, but the rent we recieve just pays the mortgage, its not profit.


----------



## Bids

might not be the same kind of fees i think thats the cost to change companies rather than the type of mortgage but thats with northern rock and they are all different anyway - they all prob want your business so you might get a deal worth moving for?!! hopefully, well its worth looking into!!


----------



## PeanutBean

We're back. Doctor says it's the same viral infection he's had since he was born. It was always bad when teething, which he is again, so I'd hoped that was all it was. So no antibiotics which means the nursery are happy to have him back tomorrow. Makes no sense as it's still technically contagious but hey ho. So I'll be working tomorrow.

I have seen about the rates. The bank of England doesn't want to raise them despite bring pressured by others. Pretty sure it's a Market issue as usual so never mind the people, we need to make sure the big companies can still make enormous amounts of money.

I'm on a tracker too and I have to say that our rate has never been as high as any fixed rate. In nearly 8 years. It will suck if it goes up, especially during mat leave. But it shouldn't go up much (it's only 0.5 right now) and I read if it does it's not expected til the third quarter next year so we will be half way through our mat leave by then. I very much doubt it'd go more than half a percent so not the worst. When the Tories were last in it went as high as 17%. Can you imagine?! :shock:

Anyway with luck there'll be a vote of no confidence before then. The economy is sliding out of recovery and it's all down to their stupid ideological policies. Vbaby knows where they'll get us. :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hi ladies! Keep missing you all! lol been sooo ill the last few days thought the man flu was going to claim me lol lol feeling much much better today never knew the healing power of honey and lemon drinks! no need to ever drink one of those nasty nasty cold and flu drinks again lol

Bids! i have missed your avatar sooo much! you have no idea how many times i wish i could have seen your avatar to stop me poas at 4dpo and 8dpo even cd1 lol lol lol how are you!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,we're on a tracker too.I think it would take a hell of a lot to bring it above what you'd be paying on a fixedat the moment,but I did also hear its the 2nd part of nxt yr when we'd need to keep an eye on whats going on.
Also as far as I know there's no penalty when changing from a tracker,its only if you want to change from a fixed to a variable you kinda need to buy out of the fixed contract you have,could be different over there,but I think thats how things go.
Poor byron peanut,orans not in great form at the moment,1 of the big back teeth is cutting through.Hope byron is feeling better by xmas.x


----------



## vbaby3

This is me and my lil sis!I'm the 1 with the brown hair,who's not 21!!
this pic is a couple of yrs old,I run from the camera unless drunk,so have nothing recent.Must get some family pics over xmas!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1055.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh you look fab! And not too much like your sis?

Byron's fine but his eye his pouring pus. I'd forgotten what a pain his sticky eyes are, hoped we were over it. He's just gone to sleep and I'm wrecked after my busy morning so am going to nap too if I can.

We've just had it confirmed that we are getting a bonus this year (as we're non profit we don't routinely but do when there is spare cash at the end of the year). It's quite a bit more than I've had before so now I can get a pram!! :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh great news about the bonus,lovely surprise!!
my sister is actually a foster child!!she's been with us since she was born,and considered by all of us as much part of the family as the rest of us.
Looks wise though we couldn't be more different,its so funny,i'm 5ft11 and my 2 brothers are 6ft 2 and then my lil sis is only 5ft!!

Poor byron,hope you both have a nice snooze.x


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, youre another one that doesnt look anything like i imagine, no-one does!, ive no idea who i thought you would all look like mind!!, you and your sis are quite alike really apart from the hair!.

ha- i just read about what you said about your sister, she looks like a blood sister to you!, you would never know!

blimey, ive just cleaned thru our kitchen, utility, tidied it up, hoovered and washed all the floors with bleech,hoovered the dinning room, landing and lounge and the sofas(of cat fur), and the fireplace and cleaned the wc. dont know whats got into me or where the energy came from, but its going now!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi Ladies :flower:

Been super busy trying to fit everything into my days off.

Had a fun day in Leeds with my mum and the boys. Am so glad I have kids, they really keep you young! Now know where to go thats 'in' and more idea what they like. Gets hard when they start hitting teens, you never know what to get them.

So glad I went so far back to catch up, nearly missed all the pictures. Everyone looks so lovely! Like Vbaby said, no-one looks like I imagined, yet I didnt know what I imagined!

Seeing as everyone has posted some, will attach one of me and OH, likes Gilzs its my facebook piccy anyway. Another one from a-ha gig I am afraid!

And NOMORE!!!!!!YAY!!! So happy to see you here :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







T&S a-ha.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madcat thats some burst of energy!!
I got a load done myself this morning too,relaxing for the rest of the day now,well apart from doing dinner and baths and bedtime etc!!
Dh finished work on fri so at least I have a little helper lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow madcat good work! I can't wait to be a)over this stupid persistant virus and b)have had the baby so I can be alive again! Hate that walking the dog is like a full day's activity.

Another stunning pic loopy! Wish I was lovely. :cry:

Well I had a half hour snooze til Byron cried waking me an hour ago. He's now cried intermittantly ever since without actually waking, or at least getting out of bed. Been asleep nearly two hours now which is rare. I am in bed with my super warm hoodie on and the hood up and am so cold it is astonishing. Byron probably just doesn't want to get out of his warm bed. I'll put the heating on early if he wakes soon.

Got a a bit of stupid ill, afternoon nap kind of mild headache now. Bleurgh. Glad DH isn't working late tonight. Only one day of work left before Christmas! Hoorah!

Going to scout out prams again now I can buy one...


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Peanut, poor you and your little mite.

And you are lovely! Loved the beautiful wedding picture, amazing. Cant wait to get married!

Great news re your bonus. Come at a good time for you.

The pram thing is boggling my mind. Really cant decide, there are so many. In fact, cant decide on most things!

Very emotional today. Welled up on something none emotionally based that was on Jeremy Vine today. Maybe it was the never ending pile of ironing that was doing it.

Has anyone had trouble getting veg from supermarket?? Heard on Loose Woman that supermarkets are running out. Freaked out - I am still planning my menu! Found a recipe for parsnips/cheese and butternut squash, Delias sprouts, Reisling and bacon but still debating over red cabbage. Like it for the colour more than anything! Now worried will be eating left over tins of carrots and peas from post camping trip - euch!

Not cooking turkey this year - MIL bringing it so saves a BIG job.


----------



## PeanutBean

We get our veg from our lovely greengrocer or occasionally our vegbox scheme when we're feeling flush.

Eek! I just ordered the Brtiax tandem!! Was £266 at boots including second seat. Will need to pick up a raincover for £25. Nearest competitor was about £100 more. RRP would've been about £500. Really hope we like it! Got £35 of advantage points too so that more than pays for the cover. New model out next year so would be twice the price to get it no doubt. I figure we can easy return to Boots if we hate it given we haven't even seen it in person let alone tried Byron in it!


----------



## loopylollipop

OOOh how exciting!

I am sure it will be fine for you all, good luck :flower:

We have a lovely farm shop nearby which I will see if I can get to. The roads arent great up there but may give it a go.

Dashing off more shopping for 4 year old.

Hope you and Byron feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy and Vbaby beautiful pictures you guys are lovely too!! It's so nice to be able to put faces to names!!

Vbaby are you excited about Thursday yet? I can't wait got my haircut to keep me occupied tomorrow and then just need to get to get through Wednesday. 

We bought a new car today, well it's new to us not brand new. It's an Audi A3 with four wheel drive so hopefully it'll be better in the snow!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow fancy car Gilz!

Is it scan day on Thursday? Exciting!


----------



## molly85

aww vbaby, lovely boobs lol.

loopy try calling and ordering your veg most farms have 4x4 that will deliver for maybe £5 or free if you order enough.

How do you ladies get so much done i just de snowed my car and went to town an am in agony. so am stuck on the sofa. 

Think i'm getting some kicks or punches now.

Poor wee byron


----------



## vbaby3

Oh snazzy car gilz!!!
Yes really excited about thurs,and lovin the build up to xmas so much,so just all round excited and happy at the mo!!
Shay cannot wait,he said if its a boy does that mean he doesn't need a sister?And he told my mam his sister was in my tummy,so he seems convinced its a girl.
Most of my friends and family are guessing boy,so would love to prove them all wrong lol,but I will be very happy either way,just can't wait to get shopping.
Shays going straight after the scan to buy baby jamies for a present he said.,If its a girl he's gonna get her dora 1's,and if its a boy just blue 1's!!
So we'll nip to the shopping centre after the scan,then over to my parents for a wee visit.It'll be evening before I get to update yous!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly hon I hope you feel better soon :hugs: but yay to the kicks and punches!!

Oh Vbaby Shay is a wee cutie! That's so sweet of him wantin to buy jammies.


----------



## molly85

lol. it's otherwise a good day so enjoying the lazyness as i know i havesome tidying to do with matt tomorrow. and plumbing in the new fridge


----------



## molly85

I'mnoteven looking at that car I will be jealous


----------



## madcatwoman

great news molly about the movement:happydance:.
ive just been watching my belly being kicked while i soak in the bath, bath time leaves me quite amused at the moment!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just catching up :lol:

Peanut great news about the pram :) was guna give you the heads up about Boots current deal saw it last night but I see you already beat me too it :thumbup: What a bargain :)

Ladies am knackered and I have a terrible cough :( the damn drs wouldnt give me an appointment apparently fully booked and I have to ring AGAIN tomorrow morning in the mean time I am almost choking myself to death whilst literally peeing my pants BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

On the flu jab note :( I dont want to scare monger anyone but I wanted to let you all know that I have been urged to get mine by a close colleague at work :thumbup: Her daughters best friend who is only 23yrs old is currently in a coma after catching `swine flu` only she was 8months pregnant :sad1: and they had to deliver her baby early (who is doing really well considering!) but she still lays in a coma and isnt aware her baby has been born or met her yet...she also has other children....apparently there were 3 more similar cases in yesterdays paper.....I will def be asking for mine once I DO get to see my dr!


----------



## molly85

Awww madly we a rotten delapidated bunch. 
How olds the baby now?
No one tell me it the oyster gets reduced though the pram shop may still match it. Ladies with kids already do we havea nappy in this country that ha sa notch for the belly buttonfor new borns?


----------



## madcatwoman

i couldnt get out today, but im going to try tomorrow and make an appointment with the nurse, see what she has to say about my concerns and try and make a decision about the jab, and hopefully the right one:wacko:

you dont sound too good madly, between you and peanut you both sound diseased!:cry:, hope it clears up over christmas time for you!

with any luck we should be getting our pram this week, we have found it in a sale and a few other bits. we werent intending to get anything this year, but with things going cheap you cant really say no.

Oooo im feeling quite tired after my mad cleaning spree today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

I hope am recovered for Christmas its getting a bit annoying now if nowt else :(

Molly hon the baby is only 6 days old :sad1: Its very sad and scary if you ask me :(

We are braving the upermarket at a riddick time tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## molly85

yup glad I was covered early now i'm stuck at home grrrr. If I went back to work that would be all I did with my day. I could seriously sleep no the is 2nd tri where is all my energy?


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I just want to sleep too. Dunno how much is down to this virus. It seems to have knocked out all my non-pregnant family before I got it. Madly, wonder if it's the same virus? Very persistent. I've yet another bloody migraine tonight. And back to feeling miserable with worry about the future after re-reading an email from the chief exec over the government's plans for regional work in its science in society partners. :(

Stupid stressful life.


----------



## madcatwoman

I just have slept!, right the way thru a film!, now im going to bed lol!


----------



## molly85

Aww peanut know what you mean. 
Which I wanted food just had to make myself eat an apple. 
Just fell asleep on the sofa not sure what happened to the second half of the football? If doctors like putting stuff down to repeat viruses can I out this down to the Glandular feaver bug? lol


----------



## madcatwoman

just phoned our surgery about the flu jab. it seems i either want it or i dont, because if i do they will have to order it as they dont keep any.

I phoned the MW, she said she would stick a leaflet in the post about it.

and thats about all i was told.


----------



## loopylollipop

Sorry to hear everyone is sick. Hope you all feel better for Christmas.:hugs:

Hoorah for movements Molly! Mine are still a bit hit and miss. It does seem to get extra active in the bath though.

Happy fringe creating Gilz, sure it will look fab :thumbup: I keep swapping between fringe and no fringe, but I am pretty rubbish at keeping up to them so seems a bit of a waste cos it just grows out anyway.

And exciting about the new car. I have a beetle which is about the most un-family friendly car around, but cant afford to change it - and i love it - so OH is going to drive it and I will drive the Vauxhall estate.

Am very excited about the 23rd - two scans yay:happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is a little better today :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Feeling super nervous about the hairdresser I really hate getting my hair cut, stems back to a really bad haircut at 13-14 years old. 

We had no plans to change my car prior to all the snow Loopy, although my OH was convinced the whole three door set up would make life difficult for me. After the snow and me getting stuck my OH was determined we had to change. Thankfully my OH's cousin is buying my car as the dealer really wasn't interested in taking a rear wheel drive BMW in this weather. The Audi will last us for years now as I'll be doing far less miles a month when the baby arrives and it does tick all of the boxes ie 5 doors, big boot etc. 

Might post a picture of my fringe later if I'm feeling brave, although chances are I'll be crying and wishing I hadnt gotten it cut by the time I'm back at the car. I'm just so emotional these days :rofl:

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today!


----------



## PeanutBean

I all. I have a migraine. :cry: Had it last night, all through the night and still now. But I HAD to do some work! So i've worked all morning at the laptop and now I have to rest my pounding head. I am sooooo sick of being ill. :cry: I hate that all I do is moan and whinge about it but all I do inside is feel like death so it's difficult not to. Sorry everyone. :( Hoping this is the end of the virus, a final kick when I'm down. Generally the virus is much improved today.

Looking forward to seeing your fringe Gilz.

madcat - that's so crap. Why are so many GP surgeries so crap?

Speaking of GPs, I'm going to tell you a funny story you won't get all of but never mind! When I saw the GP yesterday with Byron, he was printing off a prescription for a cream for a rash Byron has and suddenly blurted out about how there is a train that goes by his window every day and it's huge, full of containers. I said yes, it comes from the big recycling centre and tip down the road. Oh so it might contain paper and bottles he asks. Or rubbish I say, it smells. He then tells me he's been told it goes all the way to Hull (seems unlikely, the train literally travels less than walking pace) where the contents are dumped at sea. He is horrified! No, I say, that can't possibly be the case as it is illegal to dump waste at sea. Is it? He asks, eyes wide. Yes I say, I'm a marine biologist, it really is. Oh yes, you are! He exclaims (most times I talk to him he asks if I'm a nurse as I understand and use technical language!). I suggest it might get shipped abroad for processing. He is agog at the possiblities of waste disposal. :rofl: It was so random!


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, LOL!!:haha: that was a random conversation you had there!!!.

god surely you cant continue to feel this crap for much longer?, you gotta have a break from it soon!:hugs:

yes, it was a bit crap of the surgery. i was hoping they would have the vaccine and say come on in and i could chat to the nurse.
aparently the MW said i should have had a leaflet about it, but i havent, so its in the post, but im sure by the time it gets to me with the weather&xmas it will be mid jan by then anyway, so ive left it for now.

Gilz im like you with fringes, ive had a few, grow them out and have another one, buti too are weary about hair cuts after having some truely horrific ones as a kid, and one mad moment 2 years ago when i went for a short one and instantly hated it, its taken ages to grow(all though pregnancy has now helped).

well, i just made it to town for a few things,roads are still pretty bad, i did my "special walk":haha:, my kitties were running out of food, i had to go in the end. its also been trying to snow again!.


----------



## gilz82

Ah the "special" walk I to have fully embraced this :rofl:

I did the same thing hairwise last year Madcat, my hair was knackered after being so ill so I knew I had to really cut it. Ended up with an above shoulder bob it was soooo bad. Never again!!

Peanut hon I really hope you feel better in someday soon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Ah the "special" walk I to have fully embraced this :rofl:
> 
> I did the same thing hairwise last year Madcat, my hair was knackered after being so ill so I knew I had to really cut it. Ended up with an above shoulder bob it was soooo bad. Never again!!
> 
> Peanut hon I really hope you feel better in someday soon :hugs:

Oh yes, i had the same bob, where it was higher at the back too, so when it grew out it was never level, so i had to have a small trim a few months ago to level it, its grown quite well now though. i told DH to NEVER-EVER let me cut my hair short again, i was so unhappy for so long with it!.

as for the "special walk", im past caring what people think now, im not taking any chances at the moment!:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

No I don't care about people staring during the paschal walk. 

That's weird tho my OH is also under strict orders never to let me cut my hair to that length again. Hopefully he'll make me stick to it!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> No I don't care about people staring during the paschal walk.
> 
> That's weird tho my OH is also under strict orders never to let me cut my hair to that length again. Hopefully he'll make me stick to it!

ive told my OH to bar all windows and doors and never let me step outside if i ever have thoughts about cutting my hair short again!


----------



## molly85

lol, why would your doc think rubbish was dumped at sea? Sewage maybe eugh.

Matts just made his first ever scrambled eggs he did quite well to.

Ah the walk My walk is deffinatly a special waddle lol. with the pain last night as ig ot out of the car on my left leg I was petrified to put the right one down I was sure it was going to give way. I think If O have to go back to work my crutches are going to. Even my work obsessed fiance said I need a desk job as he could see how pathetic I was lol.

Any one had 2 invites for christmas dinner?


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol I guess someone told him that. It's illegal to dump sewage in UK waters too, has been for, I reckon about 10 years now. There is a loophole as the sewage system overflow pipes are allowed to discharge (on to the beaches!) so in times of flooding there can be discharge. He's a great GP but that was possibly one of the most bizarre conversations I've had in a long time! It wasn't even as if the train was going past at the time. He must've glanced out the window as been momentarily inspired! :rofl:

Hooray for scrambled eggs! I'm having a boiled egg butty but we've no smoked cheese. :growlmad: Head is still a mess but I HAVE to eat.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh some of you ladies are so ill,hope you're all feeling a bit better by xmas.x

Well I am really feeling sorry for myself today:cry:
Firstly,my scan on thurs is down in dublin,so about an hr and a half away when the roads are good.The whole of dublin has been blizzards since yesterday,the motorway we would be taking has all lorries jackknifing on it,never mind the secondary rds that are just threacherous.My mam lives down there,and they've 2 ft of snow in their garden.
I think I might have to cancel my scan:cry:
Waiting til tomorrow in case there's a improvement,but not looking likely:cry:
I am gutted.

Then to top it all off,got up this morning and our pipes have frozen,we have no water:cry::cry:
No showers,no dishwasher,no washing machine:cry::cry:no anything:cry:
Waiting on my neighbour getting in from work so I can fill some drums in her house.Last yr we were without water for 8 days.It didn't come back until about 2 days after the thaw started,so we're probably looking at a few days after xmas before it back:cry:

Just hoping weather improves before xmas,as we're spending it in dublin with my family,if its still like this we might not be able to travel down:cry:
Got out for some shopping today and bough some beef and vegies in case we end up stuck here:cry:

SHIT DAY!!!!:cry:

But I am still excited for xmas!!!:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh vbaby that's all awful! But there's every chance that the roads will be cleared by thursday. Do you have any more snow predicted? And how come your pipes have frozen? Is it outdoor ones? It won't help you now but I wonder if there's a way to insulate for next time. I hope they aren't burst when they thaw. Is it covered on your house insurance? Poor you. :hugs: I hope things look up


----------



## madcatwoman

OH no Vbaby??, are the roads that bad? sure about canceling the scan??, our b roads are bad, but the main duel carriage ways etc are ok here. i'll feel gutted for you to if you do have to cancel:cry:

as for your water,what a totally shit time for this to happen, and the problem is all plumbers are going to be overloaded with the same sort of work, i dont know what to say, or suggest.

DH has decided to put our heating and water on 24 hours a day, hes worried about our pipes, but also feels heating morning and evening just isnt cutting it and for the 1st time ever admitted the house still feels cold, which it does (when you move to a bigger house the space is wonderful but the reality hits in the winter time!). House does feel better today though, plus ive just loaded the woodburner.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes keeping it on low overnight can help the internal pipes. Our utility isn't insulated or heated and is very designer (our fault for not sorting the door yet) so gets incredibly cold. Before we got double glazing in there in the summer we had amazing ice on the single glazing. We have an outdoor tap there and *touch wood* have never had frozen pipes even when it went down to -18 last winter. I'm not sure why, we were warned about turning off the outdoor tap inside because it is vulnerable to freezing but DH forgot how we do it! :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks ladies:cry:
Not gonna cancel til tom,hoping there'll be a change tonite.My mam lives up there so i've been getting updates and its forecast right up til xmas.
Even my dad whos a taxi driver and would drive through anything is not out in it!
If its not too bad tomorrow we might travel to my mams tomorrow afternoon and stay the night,then we won't have far to go thurs morning,but would be even worse if we got stuck down there,coz santy is coming to our house up here 2 days later.
I dunno,dh reckons we should just cancel it,and not chance a long journey.I'm the same,especially hate taking the boys out unnecessarily when the conditions are dangerous:cry:
Will wait and see tomorrow:cry:

The frozen water pipes are up the side of our house,and it seems to be only us its affecting.Last yr was the 1st yr they froze,and there's nothing anyone can do to help,we just have to wait for the thaw.After last yr dh had said he would take the concrete up and do something with the pipes,but of course never got around to it!!!
It has to be really cold to freeze them,but it was -12 last night so that did it:cry:
Just hoping it doesn't keep happening all winter,can't flush toilets or anything,you don't realize how much you depend on it til its gone!
But dh will have to pull the finger out nxt summer and sort them out.

Thats partly why I wouldn't mind going to my mams tom and staying over,we could all have showers and baths,and I could bring down the laundry and get it done while we're there:thumbup:
But at the same time I don't wanna go down,coz you know when you're preg you just love your own bed and home comforts!
We'll just see what tomorrow brings,and i'll let dh decide what to do,he's more used to driving during all sorts of conditions,so if he reckons we shouldn't then we won't:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well good luck for however things go tomorrow. I reckon you could just insulate them which wouldn't be too complicated or expensive. You could just use foam pipe insulation and fasten round with cable tied or maybe get some thicker reflective stuff. I bet it's an easier fix than concrete. Easier maintenance too. I thought they must be outside pipes.


----------



## vbaby3

No he'll have to kango up the concrete to get to the pipes,they're under it!!
They were dug up 2 yrs ago coz we had an oil leek,and thats when our problems with frozen pipes began,coincidence or what!
The company who took care of the oil leak said the pipes are correctly insulated and put back at the right depth,funny though how we're the only house on the whole street thats affected!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh! The plot thickens! I wonder if you can sue? Have you had any other companies look at it? If you have legal cover on your home insurance you can press charges through them. Maybe chat to them.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Vbaby you really are having a crap day :hugs: Hopefully your water won't be off long term and the snow gets cleared so you can go for your scan on thursday.


----------



## vbaby3

I know peanut,its all very suss,They reckon they're not to blame,but there's 30houses in our wee estate and we're the only 1 who has no water.
Don't know about going thru the insurance,the oil leak had to go thru the insurance and it cost over 20grand to sort,we were very lucky the oil hadn't started to effect the house foundations.Since them our house insurance premium went thru the roof and we can't even change companys,nobody would even quote me last time coz we'd made a claim.Might ring them since its happened again,its kinda catch 22 though,
might be easier and cheaper all round if dh can sort it himself.

Hows the new haircut gilz?did you get the fringe?


----------



## PeanutBean

If you have legal it works differently as it's not really a claim. We had a neighbour dispute when we moved in and they were just amazing. £25 a year and we saved thousands by not needing to go to a solicitor, they gave brilliant advice as of course they don't want to go to court as that would be expensive, but it's part of the legal cover to support a case when you are the prosecutor. Our neighbour spent a bundle on solicitor's letters and some of the claims he made were so far off legal I wanted to take HIM to court but it would've had to come from her. He was clearly milking my neighbour for everything he could, prolonging the dispute and making false claims having evidently not looked over any of the paperwork. It was a disgrace. He gave her so much false information and was hugely aggressive.


----------



## gilz82

Yup I got a fringe I tried to take a picture but I look silly, think it's hard to take a proper picture of yourself on your phone. 

I quite like it but I bet it doesn't look pretty in the morning :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Show us!


----------



## vbaby3

Ah right peanut,I don't think we have legal,think its just building and contents.Will talk to dh about ringing them later,I get a bit hot headed on the phone when I'm giving out about something:blush:Maybe there's something can be done.

Gilz,yes I have to admit,fringes are a pain in the ass in the mornings,but ok once you get used to it!I usually wet mine and then give it a quick blowdry and i'm good to go!!only takes a few mins,or if i'm feeling lazy it gets scraped back in a hairband!


----------



## vbaby3

Yes show us anyway!!


----------



## gilz82

I'll get my OH to take a picture when he comes back in :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

If they covered the work before and you've been experiencing problems that might cost in another claim then it might be they will want to follow it up themselves anyway. Definitely worth discussing with them. Make sure they know it relates to a previous claim.

What do you think of this? I'm thinking of it for a Christmas present for my good friend who does loads for us and Byron and has just split with her boyfriend. https://www.suaydesign.com/jewellery-shop/California-Mini-Necklace-31.cfm?iCat=69


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's a lovely necklace Peanut!


----------



## PeanutBean

Do you really think? I don't really know her taste as she doesn't wear much jewellery but I want her to have something to feel a bit special in iykwim. Also want to order this for DH: https://www.suaydesign.com/jewellery-shop/Minnesota-Red-Leather-Bracelet-1670.cfm?iCat=49 I know he'll like it and I like it more than the big cuffs he tends to wear. We are much more rock and chunky in our accessories so it's hard to know what 'normal' people like!

I love this shop so much. I have got this for Christmas which looks rubbish online but is gorgeous in person, catches the light https://www.suaydesign.com/jewellery-shop/Crescent-Electric-Blue-Ring-1122.cfm?iCat=53. And last Christmas I bought the necklace and earrings that match this ring: https://www.suaydesign.com/jewellery-shop/Siena-Nero-Ring-430.cfm?iCat=25 The earrings are like this but with the stars: https://www.suaydesign.com/jewellery-shop/Sassari-Nero-Earrings-257.cfm?iCat=25 and the necklace has a big steel swirl round the star. Love them the most!


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh peanut,I'll definately get back onto insurance company,thanks.x
And gorgeous necklace,wouldn't mind 1 myself lol!!
Dh is getting me a silver charm bracelet for xmas,I told him he had to pick out all the charms individually that meant something relating to me and our life together!!!
Can't wait to see what he's come up with,he's not the most romantic at the best of times bless him,!

Hows byron today?is his eye any better?
Forgot to add a sick oran to my list of woes earlier!He's all snotty and bunged up,and is lying on the couch now watching tv!He never sits still,so must be feeling off.

Gilz only 2 more days,you getting excited?
I'm obviously gutted that I might not make mine,but thank god its xmas too,so I'm still excited for that,takes the edge off the disappointment!
Dh felt so sorry for me he said I could reschedule it for 2nd jan,when the celtic rangers game is,If I couldn't get another date,I suppose thats him being romantic in his own little way!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh poor Oran. Hope he is better soon. This seems to be a very ill December all round. Everyone I know is or has been really poorly recently. Byron is ok I think. His eye wasn't stuck shut this morning so that's saying something and he was full of beans after a lovely night's sleep in with us! He's been at nursery all day though so will see how he is when he's back. He's home with me tomorrow. And I finish work in 15 minutes! As if I've been doing much...guilty conscience...

Your charm bracelet idea sounds lovely! It'll be such fun to talk about and see for the first time. :D Do you think I should order a 16" or 18" chain? I'm erring on 16" as she is pretty petite and not very cleavagey so wouldn't want a very long chain, but is 16" a bit short? I forget, it's been yonks since I've ordered a chain. DH reckons she'll like it and it's a nice idea so I guess I'll order it.


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut,thats a lovely idea for a gift for your good friend!


----------



## gilz82

That bracelet/cuff thing for your DH is lovely Peanut, my OH would really like the brown one but I've already bought him his Christmas present. 

Vbaby I am excited it'll just be lovely to see the jellybean again. I really hope that the snow clears enough that you can get for your scan. I'm football nuts, probably the opposite side from your DH :haha:, so the going for the scan on the 2nd if needed must be a big deal for him.


----------



## vbaby3

Ha ha gilz,was wondering which side you were on lol!!!!
I won't hold it against you!!:haha::haha:

That jewellry website is gorgeous peanut,and that gift for your friend is perfect,I think anyone would like it.If she's petite i'd say 16would do,long time since I've bought a chain though!


----------



## gilz82

It's ok Vbaby we have a very balanced household over here I support the good team and my OH supports the darkside :rofl:

The jellybean will probably end up supporting the local juniors team so he/she doesn't have to pick sides :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

oh very good gilz!!!!must be fun in your house during old firm games!!


----------



## gilz82

It's not to bad we tend to go to the pub to watch as there is a reasonable mix of rangers and Celtic fans locally. I'm worse than my OH though I had a season ticket for Ibrox for 5 years so I don't take losses very well :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm alive and all that jazz :D MS has hit the road! I love my family so so so much. OH and I are talking about moving back in 2 or 3 years. We made the decision no more babies until then. :happydance: I'm excited about the idea of coming back here!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Ozzie! Glad you're having a good time and managed to get there! You're missing chaos here. :haha:

Thanks for the help on the jewellery stuff. I'm going to get the cuff too, sod it. DH deserves some nice stuff and so far he's bought all his own prezzies! My parents don't know what to get so I'll ask them to contribute to his wrist things. Going for the 16" chain. Hooray for good shopping!


----------



## molly85

wow you all appeared.
Christmas fridge has been installed and we have chucked half the clutter out of our minute kitchen. 
Vbaby get onto the insurance ASAP they may be able to help you out with a water supply quicker, Grrrrr for snow trying to ruin your scan day
Peanut so sweet your treating your friend.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

vbaby what a crap situation :( I hope you guys can still go for your scan :hugs:

Great to hear your well and having a nice time ozziehunni :)

Peanut we truly are bump buddies :wacko: I now have ANOTHER chest infection and more antibiotics BUT on a plus note I have a flu jab booked for Thursday AM :thumbup:

Had a lovely family day....shopping and doing Chrsitmas errands :wohoo: Also bought a few bits for Charlie and test drove the Britax B Smart 3 at Mothercare found the buggy and car seat on a online deal for 235.00 so DH is going to speak with MIL tomorrow and get her ok before we order :wohoo: So exciting :)


----------



## madcatwoman

your shopping day sounds nice madly!, your germs dont though however:hugs:

we're looking at the britax 3 too and are thinking of ordering it this week, its only the pushchair part that we have found cheap so we're thinking of getting that and then the car/carry seat later and a few other bits.

our surgery doesnt even have the flu jab, and no nurse or MW is willing to speak to me about it either, just covering themselves really!, DH&I spoke about the reaction i had after contacting the surgery&MW and have decided not to.

Ive just had 7bells kicked out of me in the bath, :baby:more than ive ever experienced so far!. baby does have one or two quiet days, but on the whole im pretty much aware of him fidgeting down low thru out the day, anyone elses like this??, the real hard tummy blows seem to be in the bath tub.


----------



## molly85

Getting there madcat I think this is an evening fidget bumb. 
Some pharmacies were also d ing the jab not sure how etc.
I must have a look at this pram you girls are ravfing about, mummas and papas also have a sale on. Matt reckoned he saw one for £99 think he was nuts or seeing the price of the car seat or what they had taken off lol.

Ozzie yay your alive. 

No one give me germs the doctor spluttered at me I nearly shot across the room. I dnt think matt could cope if I got a cold or flu


----------



## PeanutBean

The car seats are about £60. I was almost tempted to get one to match! :dohh: But I rarely used our other pram with the car seat attached and don't mind using the same seat as Byron had.

I've just found out that the government funding for Bookstart has been scrapped. I'm just so furious :growlmad: and sad :cry:

lol Madly, I just posted on your journal how we are truly matched a bump buddies and here you are saying the same!

Oh and we've just found out we can get the sure start maternity grant! :shock: Ladies alreayd with child tax credits have a check, if you get more than the family element you qualify. I thought all our extra was childcare element which is working tax credit which I'm not sure qualifies but it turns out it's mostly child tax credit. More miscellaneous money! That's our interest rates rising mortgage covered during my mat leave. Ladies without babies check you tax credits after the baby is born. You can apply from 11 weeks before EDD to 3 months after baby is born.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon tell me more about the sure start mat grant :) how do I find out if we qualify...how did you find out?

Ladies I just won more baby stuff on ebay :wohoo: I just love a bargain :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Here's the claim form with details about qualifying:
https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/claimforms/sf100_print.pdf


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut where do I find out if our family element is more or less than our child tax credit element? and where the heck do I get a britax compatabile car seat for 60.00 :) the cheapest I found was I think 88.00?


----------



## molly85

ohohoh that would be so cool. Sorry to be nosy what your house hold income? We get a pyment from our health cover to but with being off sick for so long the extra money would be very useful for bills. like teh bleeding council tax lol


----------



## gilz82

Evening :flower:

We're going to look round the nursery on Thursday before the scan. What sort of questions do I need to be asking them while I'm there Madly and Peanut??


----------



## molly85

awww gilz you lucky bug. Matt doesn't think he needs to look round. he has nosence of direction and thinks I can point him on the day, yes darling my insides are literally coming out and i can tell you where the loo is


----------



## gilz82

Oh do you mean the maternity bit Molly? We aren't going for a tour of that. My OH will be lucky if he see the inside of that place when the jellybean actually makes an appearance. 

We're going to see the nursery next to my work on Thursday where we'll take the baby once I go back to work.


----------



## molly85

oh lol, strangly that is a visit matt will do. 
After my last crying fit the other day and getting movement I really want to see bubs again. Only a week and a bit but not soon enough


----------



## PeanutBean

Ah too many questions all at once!

Madly - you need to look at your tax credit statement. It breaks down your award in childcare element (part of working tax credit); working tax credit; and child tax credit. It lists the family element individually too, it's like £548 or something like that.

Madly - Sorry it was £70 from here: https://www.babys-mart.co.uk/itemdetl.php/itemprcd/Britax_Baby-Safe_SHR-SO This one's pink. I see no reason why it shouldn't be available in other colours elsewhere for a similar price.

Molly - it's not really just about household income, it's a balance of income and childcare and whatnot. Our current tax credits are based on last year's income which was half mat leave and about £28k plus the £6k we are paying in childcare. We get about £4k CTC which is a mix of normal CTC, family element that everyone gets and childcare element. This current year due to bonuses and pay rises and having a full year both working full time we'll be getting an astonishing £40k or thereabouts so possibly will go over the boundary and not get anything next year or might be just under it, not sure til I sit down and do some sums. Next year we'll be getting more like £26k because of my mat leave but will be paying about £2k childcare. I have NO idea what our tax credit situation will be like!

All this said someone in another thread has said the sure start grant is going so need to look into whether or not that's the case and if so when. Bloody typical! This government is full of b******s.

Gilz - nursery Qs...hmm... We really had no idea when we looked at ours. It was just opening, still unopened when we visited, and the only one in the area so we didn't really have much choice anyway, but it is excellent. We asked things like how to they maintain continuity with our choice of parenting so things like dummies/bottles/nappies/potty training etc. Byron's veggie and has real nappies so we wanted to make sure both those things would be supported. I asked about the activities they do, making sure there is appropriate sciencey stuff as well as other toys. You can ask about trips or walks they do - Byron used to go to the park a lot even in baby room. You'll want to see all the facilities, what's available outdoors and indoors; see all the rooms not just the baby ones. Make sure they are Ofsted registered (required to qualify for all government childcare things and much better for peace of mind!) - you can check their Ofsted report online, just google it. I am a nuts lefty so I asked about gender stereotyping. They're not great but as good as any I think. Meet some of the staff if you can; see the babies in there if you can. Erm...you'll probably find things pop into your head. It's hard going before you've had the baby though as you don't yet know how you will be parenting.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ok looked up and from April it'll only be for the first child so those of us with sprogs need to apply as soon as we reach 29 weeks. What a rip though. Most people don't get tax credits before having a child to won't be eligible anyway.


----------



## molly85

Sumit you may not know about nurserys and play schools not everyone has a CRB oris trained. 
My mum has volunteered ather local nursery for years she has disabilities and brain damage so is more like a kid but they rely on her to do 1:1 time but have never CRB'd her. I have worked as part of an agency in a nursery I had a CRB of my own but it was not a requirement. I know dangerous people are everywhere but I would ask about how the check staff/volunteers for peace of mind. Thesepeopel are never left alonewith the kids but it doesn't take alot and they are often untrained to handle babies or young children I know I was but took to it easily. 

Watching the bodyguard ladies Matt was called into work he gets a full nights pay for 9 hours so have bribed him with antinmatal classes. just the 3 basic ones but 1 small victory to me lol


----------



## molly85

So us having our first need to get our paperwork done and off asap and maybe nip into the surestart centre. I know they do great things liek toy librarys and groups


----------



## PeanutBean

You're alright if you're having your first. Apply 11 weeks before your EDD if you think you fit the criteria. If you don't you can apply again after the baby is born and your tax credits are in order. It's us second timers that have to get it in before April it would appear.

Surestart centres are fab but their funding has all been cut. Our totally amazing baby group that started when Byron was 3 months closed a couple of months ago as the HVs were being pulled from the service. It was devastating to all concerned. I'm going to ask tomorrow what provision there is for when I have this one.


----------



## molly85

i seem to live in a very well covered area forsuch things just the right side of a nasty council estatelots of young mums etc so am sure the one at the school 5 mins away is still running ok. what was the reading/book scheme you mentioned? I now my cousin got a lap top for her son through some special scheme


----------



## molly85

the young mums aren't the reason it's a hole, it's the kids loituring outside teh takeaways that are the prob


----------



## madcatwoman

Good morning all.

7am start for me. i have to wait in for my MILs washing machine this morning selfish woman:growlmad:. between7-10am,

we had a huge dumping of snow last night, about another 3-4 inch out there, people struggled to get to our area before let alone now, so i doubt the delivery people will be coming today, serves her right (maybe there is such a thing as kama???)

freezing here, going to pimp up the woodburner and get some breakfast.:coffee:


----------



## PeanutBean

Pimp it up? :rofl:

Molly where I love is similar though our 'youths' gather outside the local dive of a pool hall. The surestart centre is about a 5 min walk away. I'm next to a fairly grotty council estate. The scheme is bookstart. Google it. They give book packs to all kids at 1,3 and I think 5. They're gorgeous and the scheme is administered by a big charity but entirely funded by the government and they've 100% cut the grant. The aim was to improve literacy and encourage all children and parents to read more. Shows where the government's priorities lie in case we weren't quite sure.


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha: ha yeh
thats what wee say, "Pimp up the woodburner!"


DH has just come home too, he only made it 10 mins down the road, so im quite pleased, hes froze working out side recently.

DH's "snow day" - when he realised he threw out the snow shovel last year https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6281199&l=d4a664ce1a&id=637601808


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the nursery advice Peanut. 

:rofl: Madcat i've got visions of your fireplace all blinged out chrome and shiny with multiple exhausts.


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:
you would be really dissapointed to see our fire then!!.

its choca full of newspaper, kindling,wood and coal, thats all. ive got DH to bring in stores and stores of wood into the living room while hes home so i dont have to struggle with it on my own.

Has anyone else had a "white out" last night?, it does look so beautiful, although i m glad i got to town yesterday!, it is fluffy snow again so not bad for walking while it stays like that.

Gilz, its tomorrow your scan isnt it??:shrug:, im so excited for you!!.
(hope Vbaby can still make hers)


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure your fire is very pretty the way it is Madcat :thumbup:

We've not had anymore snow thankfully but it's sooo cold here it's horrible. We've not had proper post since a week past on monday it's getting to be a joke now. 

Scan tomorrow so excited, still getting boy vibes from the jellybean but we'll just have to wait and see! I really hope Vbaby hasn't had anymore snow so she can get to her scan tomorrow.


----------



## madcatwoman

i really dont know about you gilz, i cant decide boy or girl!!, cant wait to find out, remember to have a something sugary before so that baby isnt too sleepy and hiding its bits!. what time is it??

Ah no, well we havent had any post for about a week, i recieved DHs amazon christmas pres the last day before the 1st snow thankfully and we havent had post since!.


----------



## gilz82

Our scan is at half 12 and I'll definitely make sure to have some cola or something before we go in :thumbup:

I ordered a book from amazon for the secret Santa at work and it was despatched on the 7th I was hoping it would have arrived by now so I could drop it in at work tomorrow but no joy.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!!
No more snow here,but more in dublin,where we'll be headed:cry:
Last night we had decided if possible to head down to my mams in dublin this afternoon,and once we got that far should be ok getting to scan in morning.
But then last night oran had a really shit night,his back teeth are coming thru,he was crying and whining all night,his nose is streaming and his wee voice is all haorse!So this morning I said i'm not taking him down to sleepover in my mams when he's already feeling crap,wouldn't be fair.
So our new plan of attack.......
I phoned the scan place to see if they could give us a later appointment,my appointment was for 10am,so we would've had to leave her before 7 to make sure we got there and the rds here are pretty threacherous that early in the morning,I live in the arsehole of nowhere!!
Anyhow they've given me an appointment for 12.30:happydance:
We can leave here at about 9am and hope for the best!I can also ring my mam for a weather update in their area before we leave.So unless it starts blizzarding here,or in dublin again hopefully we'll get there:happydance:I'm even gonna take a shovel just in case!!I'm determined to get there!
FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!

Pipes still frozen,so really annoying,only able to wash my bits,really hate not showering:cry:!!!!
But will be able to get a shower in mams tom and wash my hair and throw in a few loads of laundry before we head home!

Oh gilz,you getting soooo excited?
Both our appointments are at 12.30,we'll both be lying there lookin at our lil beans at the same time!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby that's fab you've managed to move your scan back so you can still go. So exciting we'll be there at the same time. Not good Oran isn't feeling well :hugs: I hope he has a better night tonight. 

We spent about 3 hours last night trying to work out where my OH's cousins pipes are frozen. They stay in a private rented house and the landlord told them yesterday "oh I doubt i can get you a plumber before Christmas now" They are about as happy as you Vbaby about the no water situation.


----------



## madcatwoman

Aww both of you have the same time scans, i'll be looking at the clock and thinking of you both!:hugs:

thats the trouble with frozen pipes, its quite true, i bet you cant get a plumber for the love of money right now!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

At this time of year I think Santa would struggle to get them a plumber. Think we'll end up back over there tonight trying to find the frozen bit again. We don't have room for them here with all the crap in the nursery waiting to get thrown out :blush: and they don't have much family locally. Such a wee shame their son who's 18 months was upset last night cos he could have a bath and he hates showers, that was the only bit bothering him.


----------



## vbaby3

We actually have a plumber friend who came out last yr and there was nothing he could do,so doubt there'll be anything he can do this yr either.I think the whole water pipes up the side of the house under the concrete are just frozen solid,we just have to wait for the thaw.
Worked out well though that we won't be here xmas or boxing day.Thank god we're not entertaining,could you imagine havin to tell people not to flush the toilet or they had to wash their hands out of a drum of water and not the tap!


----------



## madcatwoman

its truely miserable when youre without hot water isnt it, and take it for granted on a day to day basis.

im a bath girl, i always feel the need for a soak in the bath before getting in my PJs for the evening. i know people say showers are cleaner, but for some reason i feel cleaner after a bath and more relaxed, plus showers make me feel cold!:growlmad:

whats the plan for tomorrow gilz?, will you be here to report to us afterwards or are you going somewhere afterwards?.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah that would be pretty crap Vbaby. The forecasters are talking about it getting slightly warmer here from boxing day onwards so hopefully your and their pipes with get thawed by then at the latest.

No plans for after the scan Madcat so I should be on to update pretty soon after :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Nevermind hot water,any water will do!!No baths or showers here:cry:
I'll be dying to log on and see your update gilz,i'm gonna stick with boy for you I think,so it will prob be a girl lol!!
I won't be able to update til tom evening and prob won't get pics up til the day after,prob be late enough once we get home.
Was just looking at someone elses 4d there,I think you saw them too and posted just after me madcat,and she was only 22+3 and her pics were still good.Just hope baby behaves and shows us the goods!!


----------



## vbaby3

Yes gilz,hopefully water will be back couple days after the thaw starts,then we just have to hope it doesn't happen again:wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes they were good, i was told they could be quite boney looking, but theyre good!, i'll try get my booking for either 27 or 28 weeks,how exciting to see what your baby really looks like, i'll be really nervous again for that!!!.


----------



## molly85

aww vbaby so sorry your waters still frozen, hope your having fun with the baby wipes to get clean bits, I am the master of the 1 bowl head to toe wash after my parents water repeatedly went off two winters in a rorow. its a bit like a bed bath but you feel clean. 

Scans yay!!
come on 31st lol


----------



## madcatwoman

ooo is yours 31st??.:happydance:

Bids is 30th, next week, its been a busy month for us all hasnt it?.


----------



## molly85

yup ahhh, just want to know lol. i'v seen a cute dress in mothercare or would love to get some mini jeans for a little boy.


----------



## vbaby3

molly,I put 2 kettles of water into the bath and kneel in it,and try to get the vital bits washed!as long as the pits and lady bits are done I don't feel too bad lol!!

Oh thats great,so there's bids and mollys scans nxt wk then!!!
exciting stuff!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Am i a miserable sod?.

i am refusing to do the weekly shop at tescos on xmas eve, not only that but refusing to do it with DH, His mother and his father, all trailing around together.

I have offered to do it, but tomorrow, a quieter day on my own.

I refuse to trot around like the waltons while everyman and his dog fight for trolly space in tesco


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,we did get orans 4d at 24wks,and he was skinnier than shay was but I definately didn't think it at the time,I just thought he was lovely.
Shays 1 was at 29wks,and he was well chubby!!
So i'd def say 27/28 is a good time,i'm just too impatient!
If I already knew the sex i'd probably wait til 26wks or so.

Now that I'm actually gonna find out the sex tomorrow(i hope)I;m starting to feel nervous about it!!!


----------



## vbaby3

ha ha madcat!!!That is too funny,imagine you all walking up and down the aisles together!!!!!
No you're not miserable at all!Dh and oran came shopping with me yesterday while shay was at school and I sent them off pottering about the shopping centre while I went and did the big shop in tesco on my own!!


----------



## madcatwoman

thankyou, ive been told im not being "family oreintated" for not going together!, i told him im too busy concerntrating on our own family!!.

i think id be suicidal all trailing around tesco like that on xmas eve.
plus they all want to go somewhere else in town, the pavements are icy and im not taking chances.

Ohhh sounds like the nerves are hitting you now!!!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

to be honest don't go as a family, why the hell would you need to. i got outside the usual times last week it was at 1am but thats me. only thing lacking was the bread but they still had fresh out. I'm taking matt later as i can't walk that far or carry stuff but he will sulk all the way round

Vbaby. to get agoood wash the trick is to use a basin or washing bowl. wash your face. use a cup to do ya hair. then work your way down the body. you just rinse the water from your hair back in the bowl I would use a baby shampoo so you don't have to much soapy stuff. if you can still lift your feet that high you can get them in there to lol. would be fun for shay coz thats how scouts wash on camp lol. Just a tip and you can all get washed on 8 kettles of water maximum. best wake teh sleeping git up he has a defrosted freezer block in afridge to sort out.


----------



## molly85

lol family orientated you shop, he makes you a cuppa and you put your feet up when you get in and he puts away. MIL can get in her car and go herself and if FIL is so guilty ( i don't blame him for seeing some one else conidering lol) he can bloody take her lol. 

plus christmas eve you'll never find tin foil


----------



## madcatwoman

lol molly, i think you might have a point, not condoning cheating, but theres no smoke without fire!!!!.

can you imagine,four of us trailing around in the xmas eve hussle of tesco!. i cant stand supermarkets at the best to times!.

Family oreintated?, My aching [email protected]@s !!!!!!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol 
i just looked up our sure start centre there is a tuesday group for pregnant and new mums. I might actually go to that. you girls are great but nothing like getting to know real mums in the same petrified boat. actually there are some very good classes on and some at the library. plus we will hopefully be swimming once teh first jabs are done and i'm all "healed".

i know what family orientated is you don't push for a fight unless u think you will win lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat that's just insane just go to the supermarket when it suits you! My OH and I barely go the supermarket together let alone a dysfunctional family outing with his dad and stepmum for example.


----------



## madcatwoman

ha! couldnt get more dyfunctional eh!:haha:

anyway, ive just talked sense into him, pointed out that at 3pm(the time they were going) there will be nothing left on the shelves!. he realised i have point (he likes to have choice). so we're going just the two of us and he'll tell him mum afterwards lol!!!:haha:

see, us women, we're always right arent we??


----------



## gilz82

I think it's fair to say that us women are right more often than not :haha:

I'll need to brave asda on Christmas eve but I'll go early in the morning cos I only need to buy stuff to make cheesecake really, no fruit or veg involved in that.


----------



## vbaby3

Ha ha molly!!!military operation,getting washed without a bath or shower lol!thanks for the tips.
Madcat i'm still havin a giggle picturing you all walkin about the shopping centre!
The only reason dh came yest was coz he was worried about me driving on the ice/snow,and even at that I sent him off so I could shop in peace!
You'd definately need to go early anyway to get veg and stuff,or even tomorrow if you can.

I'm actually getting a bit nervous for shay,he really has his heart set on a sister,and we don't even talk about the gender much,so its not our influence,its just his own wee thoughts on it.He told my mam on the phone that he already has a sister,its in his mams tummy.Everytime I hear him saying something like that I keep saying,shay we don't know yet,the baby might be a boy or a girl,and he says oh right,then goes back to saying something else about his sister in my tummy,he's obsessed!!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz i'm making cheesecake too!Doing desert to bring down to my parents for xmas meal!What flavour you doing?I'm doing flake,mmmmmm,delish.Full of chocolate and cream and butter and everything else naughty,my fave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon I wouldn't worry about Shay. My friend had her second baby in January and her daughter was 7 at the time. She told everyone that would listen to her that her mummy was having twins, she wasn't. They spent months trying to gently explain that there would be one baby not two but she was for none of it. Once the baby arrived in January all wad forgotten she was just so in love with her brother. 

I'm sure Shay will be the same if you are having another little boy.

Oh I'm making strawberry cheesecake, but yours sound super yummy!!


----------



## molly85

oh cheesecake i wanted that last night. might beour treat when we potter off the tesco tonight. I shall be taking my cattle prod to get people out the way


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh,I'm sure he'll be grand,at least if its a boy we'll have a few months to get it through to him,coz at the moment he absolutely does not need another brother coz he has oran!!!
MMmmm cheesecake is my alltime fave,when I went for lunch with my friends last wk end I had a big slice of maltesers cheesecake,it was devine.i'm really craving desserts at the mo!


----------



## madcatwoman

ah i think shopping tomorrow is out, Dh wont want to do it after work, would be better though i agree!.

Ooo cheesecake, you bake then?, im a hopeless cook, and have no idea how to bake anything. ive said all im keen to get is a chocolate log!


----------



## vbaby3

Cheesecake is really easy to make,and is so much nicer homemade.yum yum,think I need to get something tasty now to eat after all this talk of cheesecake!


----------



## gilz82

Some cheesecakes you bake and some you don't Madcat. My strawberry one you don't bake and its really simple to make.


----------



## molly85

i know how to make it from teh packet whisking the milk and powder. can u make it from scratch?


----------



## vbaby3

I don't bake mine either gilz,yeh molly its really easy.your base is just digestives and butter,then the topping for my 1 anyway is just philadelphia,double cream and caster sugar,and then i'm melting a big bar of milkybar into it and crushing up loads of flakes and mixing them in too.
I'm seriously gonna have to open the tin of roses after all this talk!!


----------



## gilz82

Mine is almost exactly the same except substitute the chocolate for strawberries. 

I do make a double chocolate cheesecake but that has eggs in it and it does get baked but wasn't totally sure if I should be eating it just now. 

I'm off to chomp a bit of my slightly early Christmas toblerone all this food talk is making me hungry too.


----------



## madcatwoman

im gutted!:cry: we found the britax b smart 3 wheeler travel system in the next VIP sale, clicked on it, and by the time we went to checkout it was sold out:growlmad:, it was £145.

we got a few other things cheap though
iso fix
monitor
moses basket
changing mat
bouncer...



Gilz and Vbaby, good luck for tomorrow, try and work thru the nerves and enjoy your scans! :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh bummer about the pram Madcat but excellent on the other bits :thumbup:

I'll be on to update as soon as I can tomorrow, Vbaby good luck tomorrow, go carefully in the snow please :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

it was ment to be afterall!. we found the pram & car/carry seat cheaper still elsewhere!. Britax b-smart 3 and the car seat jobbie for £242:happydance::happydance:
Im happy now!:winkwink:

https://www.boots.com/en/Britax-B-Smart-3-pushchair-neon-black_1035637/

https://www.boots.com/en/Britax-Baby-Safe-plus-SHR-II-car-seat-olivia_1055495/

(but we had more £s off than the prices stated, with promotional codes)


----------



## vbaby3

Yay madcat.great news you have pram and stuff sorted.

Only on for 2 secs to wish you good luck tomorrow gilz,can't wait to hear how you go.x
I'll update when I can but it'll probably be evening time.
Talk tom girls.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's a great deal on the pram Madcat, you doing fab with the bargain hunting today!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck tomorrow vbaby and Gilz!!!!

Hooray for pram madcat! Boots is the business. I ordered, what, Monday evening? Got an email today apologising for delays with courier and the pram came today while I was out! A neighbour brought it round and I've assembled it. Wow it is as gorgeous as it is huge! I think we're pretty pleased but it really is giant and had the hugest hood ever. Byron sat in the top seat and smiled like a king. I assembled the bottom seat by the end of his bath so he had a 'dogwalk' round the kitchen loving the bottom seat. When he came out he pointed at the top saying Baba's seat (Byron's, not baby's!). :dohh: The reality is that when we use it double Byron will be walking or resting so I don't think he'll care. We tried with the top seat both ways round and Byron's fine. The carrycot from his old pram fits and it looks like the car seat might too so that would be awesome! But we have to get it out if the cellar and no doubt give it a clean before we can try it. But it's just so big. Pushes really easy but just hoping I'll be able to see enough!

Today has been mad. Big dog walk til I nearly died of cold as Byron kept standing still. Then he fell asleep right before we got home which was lunch time so he was super cross when he woke and wouldn't eat. Wrapped presents for posting and threw down two waffles then off for his check. Excelled at everything as he's a genius :winkwink: and we got his next bookstart pack! Went to post office; hand delivered some cards; cup of tea with a mum friend due her second on New Year's Day; back to the doctors for my flu jab; veg shop; Byron's tea then DH home and pram time! I've not stopped and am kind of crippled. :wacko: Just found a wedge pillow on the carrycot so using that for lumbar support! Been as sick today as I've ever felt in pregnancy. :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Goodluck for tomorrow Gilz and vbaby cant wait to hear if I have predicted right :)

madcat your MIL is just impossible and :wohoo: for bargains esp the boots deal....same as ours except our car seat is black :thumbup:

Peanut so amazing you got yours delivered already and your reall pleased with it :)


----------



## PeanutBean

What were your predictions madly? I reckon girl for gilz and boy for vbaby. Entirely guessed of course! Lol

DH has just got out to 24hr asda to spend out Christmas gift are from his grandparents on a new wii!! Hope he doesn't crash in the ice. :(

I just had such trouble sitting to eat some food and thought a bit of massage of my bum cheek might help. My god if you have sciatica under no circumstances stick your fingers into your bum flesh! It was THE most painful thing since getting a splinter embedded deep under a finger nail. Spontaneous tears. And I had a hot potato in my mouth at the time!


----------



## molly85

eeeek on pram deliveries ours should be in, in the next week or so.


----------



## molly85

oh jeez, im needing a bit um bum attentin myself but will not be asking matt to do that lol. ouchy back.

Our christmas dinner has been made and eatten yummy. now gotta move this man to tesco over an hour late lol


----------



## gilz82

Think Madly's prediction was the opposite Vbaby - girl and me - boy but we'll see tomorrow :happydance:

I'm off to bed, I'm totally knackered and have to be up early to go to the meeting at the nursery. Night girls and I'll update tomorrow about 1 ish :flower:


----------



## molly85

night gilz


----------



## PeanutBean

Scans today! :happydance:

Happy 23 weeks due date buddies!

Sequeena has a thing in her journal with a friend who has just had twins delivered exactly at 23 weeks. Currently beating the odds and doing ok. Just can't imagine my baby being out now. Only one more week til we're viable. I've suddenly started with madcirrational fears that her legs don't work properly as I only really feel her arms. :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Happy 23 weeks Peanut and Madcat. Happy 19 weeks to me :happydance:

Oh Peanut I'm positive your little girl is just perfect in there with fully functioning everything. I keep having the same type of dream although mine seem to be more focused on me being a bad mum.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry double post


----------



## PeanutBean

Not a dream just wondering why I'm hardly ever feeling anything high up.

Mad shopping good fortune. Not only did the pram come yesterday but the jewellery came this morning and shortly after our new pumpkin patch clothes! Sadly the leggings we loved were all sold out but got the gorgeous vest and sleepsuits plus two shirts for Byron.

I feel well sick. So fed up of it. Seems to have just come back the same, I guess that was my bloom. :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut thats rubbish bit at least all your shopping has arrived. I'm still waiting on stuff from Amazon. I'm pretty sure it's not getting here before Christmas now. 

Just heading into the nursery for a nosy hope it's good!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes happy new weeks everyone!!!!:happydance: 1 more week till v-day, although i can beat what you heard peanut, i read once that a woman had hers at 22 weeks!, but she had to lie to the doctors and tell them she was 24 weeks so they would give the baby a chance, baby is now a healthy 5 years old!.

peanut, what you said about feeling the babys arms must be similar to me, my baby always lies head/upper body down first (i can tell by where i find the heart beat), i feel all the 'little prods' and twangs down very very low too, i only ever feel anything in my stomach if im lying down in the bath or flat in bed sometimes.


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy the nursery! We're waiting on some Amazon books ordered yonks ago. I reckon it was messed up when Amazon went down.


----------



## PeanutBean

No doubt she'll be fine. Maybe she's going to be very good with her hands and rubbish with her legs like me!

Chipsticks and Sharpe in bed. (Wish Sharpe was really in my bed!) Byron's at nursery and I'm not so much with cold. DH went to shops last night so my only jobs are to walk the dog, wrap a couple of presents and be showered in time for my parents to come to lunch. What a rare day! Though DH is working late and I should do some tidying fir Christmas...


----------



## madcatwoman

that sounds just the sort of day you deserve peanut, esp with feeling so rubbish!.

ive had 2 good nights sleep you know, but today i feel sooooooo tired!:shrug:

i cant believe we have ordered our pram and other things, and so cheap too!, good ole boots!

ive just been out to get some wood, went to look at the thermometer on the wall, and the insides are frozen up, and cant read it lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad we've had no more snow but wish it would warm up a bit.

Boots is ace for Britax. Our last travel system came from them the same, bargain price before new model. I want to try the pram outside but I'm afraid to! Need to be sure about it and order a rain cover.

My arm is well sore from the jab! I'm tired too madcat. Every day no matter how well I sleep. Falling asleep tired too, not just weary. So want to stop feeling sick. On the plus side my mum said she'd bring a cheese flan. Yum!


----------



## madcatwoman

i was very suprised, when we lost the pram in the next sale at £145 i didnt think we would get one cheaper than that until i carried on searching!. we need a raincover too, but they werent selling one of those.

i dont know why i feel so tried after such a good nights sleep, i did go to the loo at 5am but even then i fell back to sleep straight away.

just had the letter thru this morning for a smear test!, nice, just after recovering from people poking around after childbirth, then i'll have to get that done!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I had to get one sometime after Byron's birth. Though it was an opportunity to check I looked normal as I still really didn't feel it. Wait as long as you need before getting it in case you're still tender or anything. The recommendation is at least 12 weeks.

Been trying to snooze but DH kept texting with exiting ideas for next year so I think I have to give up on that and shower. Have no idea when/if to expect my parents as they've been answering no phones all morning. :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh yeh, i wont be getting one done until i feel comfortable down there:blush:!!.

i tried on my new PJs last night, same size as my old ones, i take it my old ones have stretched though, the new ones dont do up over my belly!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm back :happydance: and we are team..........blue!! Madly was right we are without a doubt having a boy. 

Got some lovely pictures, the private scan ultrasound is so much clearer than the nhs ones.


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG another blue:baby:

so happy for you, esp now you know, its nice to visualise a girl or boy future!!. looking forward to the piccie :happydance::hugs: x


----------



## gilz82

It's lovely we just bought a wee sleepsuit in asda and then panicked the whole way round the shop incase we met anyone we knew :rofl:

Only bad thing about the scan was that he's in breech position. With my stupid heart shaped uterus if he doesn't turn in the next couple of weeks he won't have room to turn at all so no way to avoid a section.


----------



## molly85

Congratz Gilz!!!!
Where is Vbaby??? Did she make it out?
does that make me pink or blue as Bids is before me??????
On the weird dream front i had one that i was or had had some sort of devil child that kept turning into a turkey and running away, itwas also pumping some kind of puss stuffinto my left leg which you could see through the skin eugh.The other was matt was carrying abby in a big green baby carrier on his back around town though half of it was being rebuilt, then we went to a department store to look around the baby needed changing we found a bathroom with a jaquzzie and place to sleep but no loo any where i was waundering around looking for it lol. very bizarre he as asleep when i got back to matt lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Gilz for Team :blue: :) I just knew it :rofl:

Wonder if vbaby will be pink :shrug:

madcat and Peanut I am awaiting for MIL to confirm her acceptance of the boots deal so we can order our britax too...DH is talking with her today, I hope we dont miss the deal please keepy your fxed we can take advantage too :wacko:

I had my flu jab today :thumbup:
Coughed myself sick last night
AND realised I can now fit back into my regular pre-preggo jeans :wacko: even worse whilst walking around tesco they were falling bloody down :shrug: I know Charlies fine but goodness all this weigh loss is freaking me out :sad1:


----------



## molly85

Pregnancy best diet ever lol. 

had a huge roast yesterday so wont be trying the scales or the pre preggo jeans.

madly what was my prediction?


----------



## madcatwoman

oh yeh, dont miss out madly, before you check-out type in the promotional code, for 15% off......code AFBA51 :thumbup:
not sure how youre loosing weight though:dohh:.

ive just walked round tesco feeling like im carrying a 10lb baby!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> It's lovely we just bought a wee sleepsuit in asda and then panicked the whole way round the shop incase we met anyone we knew :rofl:
> 
> Only bad thing about the scan was that he's in breech position. With my stupid heart shaped uterus if he doesn't turn in the next couple of weeks he won't have room to turn at all so no way to avoid a section.

look on the bright side gilz, you might have a longer recovery time, but you will know what date to expect :baby: if the above is the case for you!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for the offer code Madcat :) MIL and step-FIL have agreed to give us 200.00 :wohoo: So am hoping we can order as soon as :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

go for it madly, mine was £135sale +the 15% off, which also came off the car/carry seat too, only thing they didnt have was the raincover!.

my MIL is in a mood:haha:lol
she phoned up last night asking if she could stay here xmas eve.DH said he would call back after speaking to me, so we talked about it(starting as we mean to go on...y know, with such issues). i said i was worried she was trying to make this a regualr xmas thing, DH told me not to worry as he wouldnt want that when we have our baby to look after as well, so i DID agree she could stay.
he phones her back, she told him he took too long and she probably wont stay now.:haha::shrug:
so he phones her to day, and asks"are you staying or not? or are you still in a mood?"(lol).
i heard his reply on the phone..."ok, so your still in a mood, as long as we know!"LMAO!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I just thought I would re-post as its scan time again :wohoo:

Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
Madly :blue: :thumbup:
Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
vbaby :pink: :thumbup:
Bids :blue: :shrug:
Molly :pink: :shrug:
Loopy :pink: :shrug: 
Sequeena :blue:
Sofie :pink:
Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
Dare :blue: :shrug:

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay for your boy Gilz!!! I hope we hear from vbaby soon.

Oh madcat I wish I'd had that code!

My parents have been and gone. Had some nice lunch, swapped prezzies but back to feeling sick. Wrapped some more prezzies (bloody door hasn't stopped all day) and tidied away the millions of boxes for recycling. Got to walk the hound now then try do something constructive before getting Byron at 5. House still seems such a mess. :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

Busy girls is that code on anything or over a certain price?

Manmy left hip is hurtuing so much its making me feel sick


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much madcat for that promo code :hugs: means we get both the pushchair and car seat for 210.58 :wohoo: MIL and step FIL are giving us 200.00 so not much to add and we only have to buy the raincover :thumbup: by the way ebay sell the raincovers cheap :) 

Your MIL is def summat else...glad DH is with you on it though :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes DH&I had a good talk about MIL last night, he's admited we're going to have problems with her next year and has agreed we talk things over first before he says yes or no to anything she wants, i do feel better.

Boots are doing well from us!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

I think you missed Nomore Madly. 

Here are some pictures sorry they are round the wrong way I can't rotate them on my stupid phone. 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/b94a892d.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/390dc24b.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/def5e7c8.jpg

You can see the end of my placenta really clearly on the first picture and only the jellybeans head is above it so no chance of movement for me for a while.


----------



## DaretoDream

MADLYTTC said:


> Ok so I just thought I would re-post as its scan time again :wohoo:
> 
> Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
> Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
> Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
> Madly :blue: :thumbup:
> Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
> vbaby :pink: :shrug:
> Bids :blue: :shrug:
> Molly :pink: :shrug:
> Loopy :pink: :shrug:
> Sequeena :blue:
> Sofie :pink:
> Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
> Dare :blue: :shrug:
> 
> Did I miss anyone?

Lot of boys so far!!! :) And thanks madly for predicting for me. So i have you saying a boy and my bestie saying a girl. I don't know WHAT i think it is. Excited either way. :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, your gender talent never ceases to amaze, me, imagine if you got them ALL right!!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I think you missed Nomore Madly.
> 
> Here are some pictures sorry they are round the wrong way I can't rotate them on my stupid phone.
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/b94a892d.jpg
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/390dc24b.jpg
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/def5e7c8.jpg
> 
> You can see the end of my placenta really clearly on the first picture and only the jellybeans head is above it so no chance of movement for me for a while.

brill pictures, esp the second one!
my sonographer asked me if id like a certain pic, i said we still dont have one of the head/body arms&legs, she told me baby was too big to get all of that in!:nope:


----------



## molly85

awww gilz, fabby.
I'm just looking at the madela swing pump. how long does that code last for girls?
It's the one i want but am worried about ordering it in advance


----------



## gilz82

The sonographer said the same thing to us today, that this is likely to be the last time that the baby will fit in one picture. 

We've got it down to two names, won't choose one until the jellybean makes an appearance but he'll either be Noah or Callan. What do you girls think?


----------



## molly85

cute names. why are ours so dull lol
Roger or Amelia


----------



## madcatwoman

gut feeling says Callen,gilz!


does anyone else get this thing from time to time where up by their right hip goes a little bit numb sort of, then it travels down the top of their leg a little, then it goes, but leaves it tingling for a bit?. Ive googled it and it says its a form of sciatica:shrug::dohh:, baby sat on nerve or something


----------



## molly85

Something similer madcat it just doesn't work right. I put it down and waunder if it will hold me up. great in the ice and snow


----------



## gilz82

I haven't had that yet Madcat, wouldn't be surprised if it does happen to me at some point. 

Molly your names are nice too and as long as you and Matt like them it really doesn't matter.


----------



## PeanutBean

Great pics gilz and names too!

Madcat that def sounds like sciatica. I have it too though my lying around in bed all day seems to have helped everything! Lol I used to get a numb left leg and sometimes do now and get pain down my right bum cheek. There's basically nothing you can do about it though. :( And I know things all say it's caused by the baby lying on the nerve but has to be something else or the possibility of permanent damage as both me and my sister have carried on with it long after the birth. Don't poke your fingers in it!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and yes Molly those are lovely names!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow Gilz those scan pics are amazing....and funny you should say Noah as one of your name choices cause Oliver very nearly became a Noah only DH had a last minute change of heart :dohh: 

Molly I love your name choices too :thumbup:

:wohoo: So DH left work at 4pm and went to deposit our buggy cash in the bank so as soon as he gets home I can order :wohoo: 

Dare funny I def think :blue: but bizarely I see both :blue: and :pink: for ozzieshunni I just cant see one or the other :shrug:

Well almost ready for Christmas :) only a few more jobs to do then we can relax :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Great pics gilz and names too!
> 
> Madcat that def sounds like sciatica. I have it too though my lying around in bed all day seems to have helped everything! Lol I used to get a numb left leg and sometimes do now and get pain down my right bum cheek. There's basically nothing you can do about it though. :( And I know things all say it's caused by the baby lying on the nerve but has to be something else or the possibility of permanent damage as both me and my sister have carried on with it long after the birth. Don't poke your fingers in it!

oh, ive been poking my fingers in it!:dohh:

i also read it had something to do with my reverted uterus. Mmm nice, weird feeling!


----------



## gilz82

Is that you finished work for the holidays Madly?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes Gilz hon finished yesterday :) Back in next Wednesday and then working half day next Friday (New Years Eve!) and then back in the following Wednesday so I guess a day and halfs work in the whole two weeks is bloody brilliant and I only used three days hol as well :thumbup:

I had my flu jab today and have been cleaning the house and tackling the washing :wacko: Me and Oliver did our annual Christmas goody trip to Tesco were we go buy some crap basically :rofl: We already bought some crap on our `big` Christmas shop but well we do it every year so I didnt want to not do it :) He picked a mini box of roses for himself and a lindt reindeer and santa and we bought him some story books too :)


----------



## molly85

lol no one likes Roger but Matt really wants it and has been picked out for so long that we just can't change it. the middle name would be intresting I wanted William after his Grandad but Roger William is just not right.lol Amelia Cicely Grace is our girly name. Have to get thinking on a second boys name. Ok girls 37 weeks is full term right?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont know Molly hon I think Rogel William is really nice :)

Well Ladies I have officially ordered our britax too :) So it cost us 210.58 plus I gained 18.60 in advantage points so I reckon better than any half price sale and yes madcat boots are doing really well from the grads and I reckon some commision should be in order :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

hi ladies,well finally home!!
Bit of an ordeal getting home in the blizzards!!!!
Anyway..................................


WE'RE TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will put a pic soon.
Well done madly!

Congrats gilz,great news,your pics are amazing!!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for Team :pink: vbaby :) Do you have a name for her?

I cant believe I got another one right :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> hi ladies,well finally home!!
> Bit of an ordeal getting home in the blizzards!!!!
> Anyway..................................
> 
> 
> WE'RE TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will put a pic soon.
> Well done madly!
> 
> Congrats gilz,great news,your pics are amazing!!x

OMG!!, you finally get a girlie:baby: lol!!.
so pleased for you:hugs:, how was the scan, ok???



cant remember who asked about the boots code, but heres a link to it(Its 10% off not 15 as i originally said)
https://www.netvouchercodes.co.uk/discounts/Boots


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for Team :pink: vbaby :) Do you have a name for her?
> 
> I cant believe I got another one right :rofl:

 this is getting freaky now!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat :) I think it was Molly who was asking re ordering her breast pump :thumbup:

I used that code so thanks saving us nearly another 24.00 DH was estatic :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: for Team :pink: vbaby :) Do you have a name for her?
> 
> I cant believe I got another one right :rofl:
> 
> this is getting freaky now!!!Click to expand...

I have only ever gotten two wrong in the last 6yrs or so since our friends joined the baby boom :wacko: One was me with Oliver cause I thought he was a :pink: and another was a girl I worked with and I thought :blue: but she had a :pink: :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

40 weeks is full term but anything from 37 is term ie the baby isn't premature unless it arrives before then. I like Roger and don't see what's wrong with Roger William.

Madcat feel free if poking doesn't hurt! Lol It's just when I did it yesterday I nearly died!

Well Byron and I are home for the holidays now. I am so tired. He's got a prezzy from the nursery so now I feel guilty that I didn't get organised and buy a tin of chocs for the staff. I'm pretty excited about his presents. :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow vbaby hooray for the girlies!


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,it was great,but a bit of a dampner was put on things with our journey there and back.
She had her hand over her face for ages,so it looked like we wouldn't get any good pics but finally moved it.
Can't actually believe its a girl,It was my gut instinct from the beginning but even when she said it I don't think it hit home!We're just so used to boys ways and boys stuff its gonna be a huge change,but can't wait!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh vbaby I am just so pleased you got your ickle girly :) Welcome to the world of hiding babies :lol: I WANT TO SEE CHARLIES FACE :rofl: Is it 22nd Jan yet?


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Vbaby congratulations hon :happydance: are you super pleased to be having a little girlie?

Madly do you fancy taking a shot at the lottery numbers for the weekend, you seem to be on a roll :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

glad it saved you some £££'s madly!

peanut, no poking it doesnt hurt, it just kind feels slightly numb, which makes me poke it, mostly from the side of my bum, down my hip and top side of my leg!.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow Vbaby congratulations hon :happydance: are you super pleased to be having a little girlie?
> 
> Madly do you fancy taking a shot at the lottery numbers for the weekend, you seem to be on a roll :thumbup:

she can go all pink and do hair hair now!:haha:

good idea madly, sort the lotto out will ya????


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat i used to get it from lying on my left side. Even the tiniest crease in the sheets or my pyjamas made it loads worse as well. If it's still numb you should jiggle about a bit!

Good idea Gilz. A graduates syndicate with madly picking the numbers. We could all do with the cash.

Btw Byron is very excited about the new pram. Shame I refuse to test drive it in all this snow! Wouldn't have minded saving £45 on it! Lol


----------



## molly85

Yay vbaby 
a friend from school has just been scanned at 35 weeks andhas to much fluid round the baby not a disaster but doc said she would have him au natural before 39 weeks i thoughtit was very good but everyone else thinks its bad. Baby might have some blocked tubes in throught but its not a hideous prob. 

ifiund the boots returns policy its 28days so will wait on my pump i think


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat i used to get it from lying on my left side. Even the tiniest crease in the sheets or my pyjamas made it loads worse as well. If it's still numb you should jiggle about a bit!
> 
> Good idea Gilz. A graduates syndicate with madly picking the numbers. We could all do with the cash.
> 
> Btw Byron is very excited about the new pram. Shame I refuse to test drive it in all this snow! Wouldn't have minded saving £45 on it! Lol

will do, will have a jiggle&a bath now!!

Yeh a graduates syndicate!:haha:

what a day, 2 more baby genders!


----------



## vbaby3

Yes gilz I am delighted,but i reallly would've been happy with another boy too.
Can't wait to go shopping,couldn't go today after scan,had to head straight back so we wouldn't get stuck there in the snow.
Straight after xmas i'll be out shopping!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies am not sure I would have the same success with the lottery :rofl: Am still poor despite putting it on twice weekly I cant seem to win owt :dohh:

Well my Mum has landed in Spain :) just got a text saying they arrived safetly dispite the plane been delayed for an hour :dance: So glad they managed to get there just hope they get back :lol:


----------



## molly85

i shouldnt complain my dads paying we put £100 in. my parents had a old fashioned silver cross for me which must have cost a bomb


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Molly when we first looked at the britax it was 300.00 for the pushchair and around 130.00 for the car seat :wacko: so about 430.00 in total....can be bought cheaper from baby places online but we wanted to know we could return if any probs ie from reputable place iykwim.....I saw the boots offer online pretty much the same time a Peanut but didnt know what MILs budget was as she had offered to pay previously (she bought Olivers too which was 180.00 in 2005!) Well with madcats offer code and then sale discount etc we ended up paying 210.00 with nearly 20.00 in advantage points back so we have got a great bargain and MILs budget was 200.00 :)


----------



## vbaby3

Heres some pics,got 16 of them,a lot quite similar.
The dvd is actually better coz you can see her wee expressions and stuff!

And no custard comments please gilz!!!
 



Attached Files:







B_9.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4









B_3.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









B_10.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









B_15.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

if iddnt use pump wanted to know i could take it back


----------



## molly85

aww vbaby chubby cheeks lol


----------



## vbaby3

No names yet madly.
We have a few floating round but never agree on anything til nearer the end!!
I've never called any of them by their names til after they've been born anyway,she'll just be jr,or lo til she's born!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh wow vbaby those pics are amazing too :) was just showing Oliver the pics saying that this is what Charlie will look like when we see him....bless him he said I can see her eyes and nose :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

Aww so cute!
Shay was in awe today watching his sister on the big screen,Oliver will love it.
He's absolutely over the moon to be getting a sister!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby so cute no custard comments at all. We got a quick 4d freeview bit it was useless cos of my stupid placenta. We could only see the teeniest bit of the jellybeans left eye that was it :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby those pics are brilliant (And not boney at all!). is it weird seeing what she REALLY looks like in there??, i cant wait for mine,OMG!


----------



## vbaby3

Its just lovely seeing something that actually looks like a baby,rather than the usual grey 1's that nobody can make out.
To be honest though,when I look at shay and orans 4d pics I don't think they particularly look like they did as babies.
Still amazing nonetheless,madcat you'll love the dvd,so much better than the pictures,my lo was opening and closing her mouth,rubbing her eyes and frowning,its so amazing to think she's only 23wks and doing all these things and she only weighs a pound,so crazy to think about!
Going to veg now in front of tv,shattered after our day!x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW the baby scan pics are amazing! the one round me literally just changed their charges it used to be a £115 for a weekday appointment now its £140 flat rate! i think it is just so much more popular now so they prob think they can get away with it - which they blatantly can cos i still want one done doh!!!


----------



## gilz82

Quite right Vbaby, get your feet up and relax now. You guys got any water yet?


----------



## molly85

just looked at ours to. with the dvd and gd pictures its £150 or £180 dependon how many coppies u want


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

£180!!!! wo! i went to the place near me last time when i had my son so i know they are really nice but wow! wow £180! i think the one near me does a package which is almost that much and it includes keyrings and all sorts! wow!


----------



## molly85

it's surrey add £50 for the postcode lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg was thinking hmm wonder if it would be cheaper in the next county along, maybe not then lol lol lol! xkx


----------



## molly85

where are u nomore?


----------



## PeanutBean

My girl has legs! We've just been pushing against one another. Hands are always twiddly so I'm guessing this is knees. Byron's knees were always very noticeable. We had a photo of him about a day old still in what was his foetal position which was legs crossed like in school, so knees sticking right out, and hands up over his head which is why I got twiddles either side of me. Lol. Those knees!

On a different note I am definitely not right down there. Been using a thrush cream but made everything worse so I'm assuming not thrush. Still itchy and I think a bit swollen. :( Don't know what to do. Don't want anyone looking at me!

I'm guessing you've all gone to bed now. Not sure why I'm up so late. Guess because I accidentally watched Juno. Saw that for the first time last pregnancy.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut hope you are feeling a bit better down below and yay for your girl having legs :happydance: 

Could you give your midwife a ring about the down below thing, maybe she'll have advice without you needing to see her if you explain you've already tried a thrush cream.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Peanut :( I agree with Gilz cant you ring your surgery or MW for advice :shrug: please dont leave it over Christmas :nope:

Cant believe some place charge 180.00 for a 4d scan Molly :wacko: Our is 110.00 which is a spesh Dec/Jan deal and it consists of two scans (one sexing and one bonding) although mine is going to be combined as I want Charlies sex to be def confirmed although his little willy was undeniable :rofl: and we get colour and black/white pics and a dvd too...I think the whole thing is about 45mins/1hr long then when Charlies born a photo shoot in which we get a free large print to keep of our fav shot :) Should be over 250.00 individually which was why I jumped at the chance to book :lol:

Well am a papaya today :lol: and I notice you are too madcat :wacko: 

Happy Christmas Eve to all the grads :) and Happy New Year to anyone who may not be around in the next week or so :hugs: I cant believe next year is the year in which our babies will be born :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning! I googled last night (I usually avoid doing this as it usually leads to fear of some rare and serious condition!) but it seems to be common and if not thrush down to pH changes which makes sense as it's worse with time from showering etc. Various recommendations including using aqueous cream which we have, I think the itching can be down to dryness. Sorry for all the tmi! ETA: it's also normal to be a little swollen during pregnancy.

Well I woke at 6. Boooo. Everyone was fast asleep in my bed so I couldn't do anything and just lay feeling hungry and tired. Didn't go to bed til midnight so I'll be knackered today. Oh well, DH intends to clean the house all day.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

where are you feeling your girls knees then peanut??...

as for the thrush thing, sometimes i wonder if i have it, but then i think no, it gotta be just discharge:blush:, i get the occassional itch down there, but not much, so im leaving it.

im very suprised, DHL are supposed to be delivering our pram and carry seat today, already!!!!, so it says on the track and trace!:happydance::shrug:

Are all the grads with LO's looking forward to tomorrow morning,...i am!:haha:,
i cant wait to share it with a LO, i get so excited at christmas, i'll be able to pass the enthusiasm on to someone now!. the last christmas as a couple!:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon glad to hear you got some answers over your little problem :blush: (even if it was via google :wacko: I also try to avoid googling :dohh:) 

Well I cleaned the house yesterday...every room....and have almost done all the washing (just need to bung my towels in the tumble dryer!) and I have only three of Olivers items to iron :wohoo: Then am done :thumbup: We are to be dressed and ready for about 1.15pm when DH gets home from work (hes on half day!) and then we will be going to MIL and Step-FILs with our Christmas gift and then we are dropping in on some elderly friends who dont know we are expecting again yet so that should be nice providing they are home and then I need to visit my nana with her gift but I rang her this am at about 8.10am to check she will be in and she had already left her place...goodness knows where she goes at THAT time of morning :wacko: So will have to try her again later today and then last drop is with our god-daughters gifts however I think our friends may come to us as they are working until 5pm :( and also have lots of people to visit and then we are debating braving Asda as DH forgot to get himself some beer and we need to get a few bits we have forgotten :dohh: I dont think it will be THAT bad but we will see :loopy:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no madcat I am so jealous :rofl: My buggy isnt going to be delivered until the 7th Jan now :dohh: Mines going to store though so maybe thats why :dohh:

and yes I am so excited about tomorrow morning....I CANNOT wait to see Olivers face when he opens his presents :wohoo: We got him (well FIL did!) the lego passenger train which is remote control and will probably take us all day to build :wacko: It goes with the track and cargo train he already has and me and DH bought him the train station and all the other bits needed to complete the set :thumbup: Our coal cellar is rammed with bags and presents wrapped in shiny chrismas paper :) I cannot wait :dance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've no funny discharge at all which is one reason I didn't think it was thrush but figured I'd try the cream just in case. I didn't have this with Byron at all but I reckon I did right after the birth. Thought it was thrush and tried two lots of treatment and they were agony! Made it so much worse then it just went after a few days. Perhaps I'll be prone to it now. Just another symptom to add to the list!

Boots post has been amazing madcat. I was actually thinking of emailing them with positive feedback it was so good! I need to order our raincover, a few new nappies and a sling today as I want them paid for before the vat. Good job we've not bought our bedroom carpet yet so have savings as I don't get my bonus til end of Jan!

Madcat I am super excited about tomorrow. :D Byron's birthday was so much fun and he has so many presents under the tree that I know he'll love!


----------



## madcatwoman

Awww, the excitement watching you LO unwrap his toys!!, i guess it would be another christmas after next maybe before my :baby: gets to grips with the whole christmas thing and excitement, but just to have him next year w ill be great, he'll be 8 months old:winkwink:.

it said on our email not to expect the pram before 6th jan, but the dispatch note was emailed last night and DHL says its out for delivery today!. OMG!, we're going to have a pram lol, how weird for us!!!:happydance::dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah ours was delivery by the 5th or we could book a delivery date but they weren't until after the 7th.

Byron is currently getting imaginary babies out of DH's slipper and picking up the washed pieces of his nappies to put together for the baby. :cloud9: Hole he likes the baby doll as much as he's liking pretending about babies.


----------



## madcatwoman

its probably not thrush peanut, esp if you dont have the discharge with it, my skin is VERY dry these days, flaky in places, it might just be that making you itch. i wouldnt put anything near there:blush: and see how you go. the only thing i do is put E45 bath emulent oil in my bath for my dry skin, and give it a good ole rub on my belly which is flakey.

you should both take some photos of your boys opening their presents so we can see!:haha:

peanut, i think our babies must be in very similar positions, because what i feel down low must be twiddly hands/elbows, when im in the bath the movements are considerable. i occassionally feel flutters up towards my ribs, which i assume are legs stretching occassionally.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat I forgot to answer your question. I felt her knees up level and and high than my belly button. She was crazy-go-nuts last night, DH got a really good feel for once and was totally amazed. This morning I dreamt about her doing some pretty freaky movements!

Oh and madly sounds like you've a super busy day! Hope it's not too tiring and everyone gives you hot drinks and biscuits.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh, thats where i feel the bathtime movements, up by my belly button area/either side, so maybe thats the knees i feel then.

every time i get DH to rest his hand on my belly, the movements stop!:shrug:
the only thing he has seen is the doppler being bounced around on my tummy one morning when i left it there!


----------



## molly85

Madly it's the only reason you got the thing was to build it! You Big Kid!
Peanut Did a bigh post on your "issue" last night andpoof it disappeared. I'v had this a few times when not PG. Drying sounds right I think it is a Ph thing but not thrush it all gets a bit outta sink down there. try not to use soap or shower gel for a few days if you do use baby products whuch are the closest to water. Deffinatly try not to itch and maybe use some cream like savlon or aquease to moistion it up and reduce inflamation. I think I caught a pube or sumit last time and set the whole thing off eugh


----------



## PeanutBean

I used some savlon on and off and generally it did help a bit. Already using water to wash. I'm glad it's not infection and it never seemed like it was. Stupid pregnancy!


----------



## madcatwoman

can i just say ( because i dont know what our plans are for later), so i'll say it now, i hope you all have a fantastic christmas day, those of you with LO's already and those of us waiting for them and our last xmas's as a couple.
and thankyou for being good friends on here so far this year, listening to all our moans, growns and of course the funnier things we come out with!.
And may we all have an eventful 2011!!:baby::baby::baby::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you madcat hon :hugs: you too :wohoo:

Next year we will all have our hands very full :winkwink:

mmmmm also wondering if this means our buggy will come earlier :shrug: It did say 7th Jan however ours is going to store which is 10mins drive away as I was concerned it would come whilst we may be out/at work iykwim...I suppose they probably get store deliveries between Christmas and New Year from warehouse or whatever so i guess its very possible :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks madcat and ditto to all the grads! Next year we'll all be getting babies! :happydance: Make the most of your last Christmas as a couple. DH and I had an amazing one before ttc that Jan. The first with Byron was a bit nuts because he was only a month. We cooked dinner around him in a rocker chair on the kitchen table! Lol. It's special just being the two of you so enjoy it.


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Our pram is here!!:thumbup:

super quick!!


----------



## Bids

Congrats Nomore sorry i missed that a few pages back - havent been getting on here that much :D sooooo pleased for you!! 

Congrats Gilz and Vbaby really pleased for you both as well great news... well done madly on getting them right lol lets see if your right for me and molly next :) only 5 days to go and i'll know scary stuff!!

So everyone ready for Christmas then?

And happy christmas if i dont get time to come again - hope all you ladies have a fab day as couples or as families!! x


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girlies!!!!
My god I am soooo excited!!!
Got up this morning made cheesecake,tidied up the place,have all our stufff packed and pressies packed to take to my parents tomorrow afternoon so i'm all set.
Dh going up to attic now to get all the black bags full of toys down,then we're going out for our dinner to a restaurant(dh treat,its my birthday tom,always gets overlooked!!!)
Coming home,getting washed(spongebaths,still no water!)
Getting on our new jamies,opening a couple of pressies and then eating and drinking and watching xmas movies for the rest of the evening!!
Cannot wait to see the boys faces in the morning!!
Anyhow,won't be back on today so hope you all have an absolutely brilliant day,and ladies with children,enjoy tonight laying everything out and the morning seeing their wee faces!!!!Have fun everyone MERRY XMAS!!!XX


----------



## gilz82

Merry Christmas everyone :happydance:

Hope everyone has a fantastic time with husbands, boyfriends, kids and families tomorrow. This time next year we'll all have babies!!!

Also happy birthday tomorrow Vbaby, have a wondeful time.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I know i wont be able to get on here much over the next couple of days but i just wanted to say first and foremost and certainly not overlooked happy birthday for tomorrow vbaby3!!!! And merry christmas to everyone!

Wow this time next year we will all have our babies!!! What a busy christmas it will be next year for us all! 

xkx


----------



## madcatwoman

WOW! we're Sooo pleased with our pram, its light, easy to work, easy to steer, looks nice, and such a bargain!!

but OMG!, DH brought our 10lb turkey home& told me to hold it, it weighs A TON!, and now im worried about the possibility of a 10lb baby!, not only giving birth but carrying it in me, id no idea!!!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







002 6x4.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 3









003 6x4.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gilz82

Madcat step away from the turkey!!! :rofl:

The pram looks fab, that's the one I liked but my OH didn't. Oh also girls for anyone who watches One Born Every Minute there is a Christmas special on tonight and then part two on Christmas day. Maybe one to sky plus and watch later.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Madcat step away from the turkey!!! :rofl:
> 
> The pram looks fab, that's the one I liked but my OH didn't. Oh also girls for anyone who watches One Born Every Minute there is a Christmas special on tonight and then part two on Christmas day. Maybe one to sky plus and watch later.

DH pointed that program out, i told him he's not to watch it!., too much detail!


----------



## DaretoDream

Morning ladies, got all my bloodwork back today, everything looks great!!! i'm so happy! :)


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> Morning ladies, got all my bloodwork back today, everything looks great!!! i'm so happy! :)

thats good news, and a relief!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Great news Dare. 

My OH watched parts of the last series Madcat and he didn't think it was too bad. Mind you he understands his role is to stand at the top of the bed at all points. At no time has he to be at the business end of things :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

I asked to be tested for toxoplasma as well and came back negative. Very surprised being in my line of work as a vet tech!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Great news Dare.
> 
> My OH watched parts of the last series Madcat and he didn't think it was too bad. Mind you he understands his role is to stand at the top of the bed at all points. At no time has he to be at the business end of things :haha:

yes, we have had this discussion, DH said "dont worry, ive no intention of going down the other end", i said "good, least we have agreed on that now!".

i cant believe im going to give birth in a few months time, it just doesnt seem real, you know?, like OMG is that going to really happen to ME???...:shrug:

anyway, signing off now, off to see "Little Fockers" and then telly for the rest of xmas eve,
all be good&have a good one.x


----------



## gilz82

You too have fun :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

You won't see it now but happy birthday vbaby!!!

Enjoy Christmas TV everyone! I really should look to see what's on...

Glad your bloods are clear Dare.

I'm beat after a dog walk in what must be the coldest weather yet. Before that I ordered a sling and the pram raincover and found a site to get our extra nappies from but not ordered yet. We've got the car seat out now to try on the pram. I'll take some pics in a bit.


----------



## gilz82

I'm so jealous of you guys playing with your prams :haha:

Going to get mine ordered in January just incase this wee monkey decides he is coming as early as March. 

You all organised for tomorrow Peanut?


----------



## molly85

hey Girls,

Just looked at our christmas tree andworried we might need to put it on a box with baby presents next year. In fact my mum has a present for Abby.lol

Yay on the bloods Dare. 

Considering going to tesco just for the hell of it. Might see if they have reduced the christmas baby wear yet lol 6-9 months should be ok


----------



## PeanutBean

Here is the wrap we've ordered.
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417A4mlJ-NL._AA300_.jpg

Here's a couple of pics of my pram. It's not very clear as it's in the dark kitchen. See it fits out old car seat! I can put the top seat rearward facing with the soft carry cot in too.
 



Attached Files:







P1070521sm.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2









P1070517sm.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gilz82

The pram looks fab Peanut :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

does Byron go on the bottom? I'm yet come round to the idea of those style yet. I'd prob chuck stuff on the bottom childs head lol. Well pottered round Tesco rather entertaining. Got the fruit I had for gotten for cheeses cake. it will be topped with strawberrys and grated galaxy. Bought matt some cheese cake slices. the ingerdiants for pancakes yum yum. and a baby outfit admittedly it is a boys outfit but I'v thought it was cute for ages and tehy reduced it. I'll keep the recipe and they have yellow winnie the pooh sleep suits in so they got shoved in to.

Now sitting and pondering what to have for dinner


----------



## gilz82

Wow sounds like you had a successful trip to tescos Molly. You all organised for tomorrow?


----------



## molly85

nah, yet to do some wrapping my head is already in next year so this years a bit hotch potch. I'll photo this out fit and see what you guys think.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah Molly he goes on the bottom. There are a few reasons for choosing the tandem. 1) A twin with a newborn and a toddler can be pretty unbalanced. 2) I don't know how long Byron will even want to be using the pram and as this converts to a single it will still get use. 3) Doubles can be a problem to get through doors and if they are narrow enough to they tend to have very slight seats and Byron is a bit of a chubster! There are zips on the three sides of the basket so it's easy to get into it with the toddler at the bottom. The bottom seat is suitable from birth too but I would rather the baby face me in the top seat and would feel afraid of kicking the newborn when walking or something like that! IT always looks like people have their babies in the shopping basket when they put the little ones on the bottom.

He really enjoyed being in the bottom seat when we pushed him round the house. Loved looking up through the handlebar at me.

We're all set for tomorrow. We've decided to have Christmas afternoon tea rather than dinner (Byron has tea at half 4) so save on cooking pressure in the morning. There are so many presents for Byron from everyone and he can take a long time opening them and get bored part way through so we can spread them out a bit. We've shared the housework so it's not _too_ much of a dump and we don't need to leave the house except for walking the dog. Hmmm...that said we don't seem to have a lot of milk! :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Seems like we have all had busy days :dohh:

A bit late now vbaby but Happy Birthday for tomorrow :cake:

Loving the buggies Ladies :wohoo: cant wait to test drive mine :) madcat ours is exactly the same as yours except my car seat is black like peanuts :lol: I missed a delivery from vertbaudet today whilst out...my changing bag....a bit gutted as it wont be re-delivered now until 28th :wacko: Ah well summat to look forward to after Christmas :dohh: I did however recieve one of the baby k outfits I won on ebay and its gorgeous 3-6mths but looks absolutely tiny :lol: I have forgotten how small baby outfits are in comparision to my 5yr old who wears size 7-8yr clothes :rofl: MADNESS!?!?!?!?! 

Well Ladies I wont be around for long as I need to vac the room and once Oliver is a sleep....hes in bed now....we need to organise all his presents :lol:

Have a fab day tomorrow all of you no matter what your plans and enjoy your last Christmas of freedom 1st time mummies before the Christmas madness begins :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Have a wonderful day tomorrow Madly, I can't wait for the Christmas madness next year it's so boring just now with no kids in the family.


----------



## molly85

Here we go a picture of the out fit, A picture of me fighting with the laptop camera (my memory card for my camera has disapeared) and me and Molly ( she wasn't etirly happy about that 1)

Ohh glad he likes it. It's teh baby in the shopping basket I have issue with lol. It's on my list for next year when we go for number 2
 



Attached Files:







IMG000009.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG000010.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG000013.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw cute suit and even cuter dog Molly!

I've just done Byron's bath and he's been a bit of a pain this afternoon and DH doesn't seem to have had the patience so gave him a break while he cleaned the kitchen :lol: Hopefully we can actually sit together and maybe watch something. My sciatica is bad so not sure how long I'll last on the settee and I am so tired and nauseous but I have the Christmas pressure and want to do something just the two of us.

Night all and Merry Christmas for tomorrow! I'll probably pop on here at some point but no doubt the rest of you will be too busy entertaining!


----------



## molly85

I'll be here Matts working. Feel better lol molly looks cute but is a horror


----------



## madcatwoman

loving the pram peanut!, great that we have nearly the same too!, anyone else up for a britax???...such a bargain. DH & I keep admiring ours and wanting to give it a push round the kitchen!.

just been to see Little Fockers at the cinema. LMAO!.

christmas telly next. x


----------



## molly85

ohhhh. Can't wait for ours they look great


----------



## PeanutBean

I want to take ours out but don't want to tarnish the wheels in his nasty snow! We don't even know if it'll fit through our doors yet! :rofl:

I'm watching one born at Christmas but it seems to be finishing. :dohh:


----------



## molly85

i have it as a group on face book so got the warning. so have recorded it for when the tv goes down hill later


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm watching it on +1 now.


----------



## molly85

I dnt realise there was one ntil a few minutes ago seems there is naf all else on so have now popped it on. I'll keep it for matt when he realises not all babies come out perfect. bit of a n odd charecter my OH


----------



## gilz82

It's on again tomorrow night as well girls


----------



## PeanutBean

Cool. We can natter a bit about it but my phone battery is dying so I might not be too prompt! Lol


----------



## molly85

Lol don't push oh you do need to push! lol I was right you damn well do know when you need to push


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol. Crying right through every birth! Hoping I can see some good births, but not just ones lasting only an hour! Wish I didn't feel so very sick :wacko:


----------



## molly85

i'll take an hour any day of the week lol. big wimp i am.


----------



## molly85

Reminds me how does 3rd stage go these shows never cover it


----------



## PeanutBean

I'd take an hour too but I think that'd be a bit optimistic!

Hope that was tv editing, looked like she was 3cm straight to section! Man that reaffirms my desire to never have a section.

I don't really remember my third stage. I was bleeding a fair bit from the episiotomy so I ended up having the injection. I was holding Byron and didn't notice any of it. I asked to see the placenta and had to get stitched up but a baby is a big distraction!


----------



## gilz82

There are stages? God I better actually read the gving birth section of my baby book :blush:


----------



## molly85

yup 1st is the 0-10 i think 2nd pushing and 3rd is the placenta. thats all funky monkey then. jeez i'd kick mr speedy out. cheese cake again yum


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry I scarpered. Reached the bit I'd already see. And DH came in with tea so we opened a Christmas Eve prez then DH cleared some of Byron's toys ready for presents and started on setting up the Wii. I'm just in bed but very much need sleep. Nausea has been vast this evening.

Night night if there's anyone left and Happy Christmas for those who check in tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

Night Peanut.


----------



## gilz82

Merry Christmas girlies :happydance: :flower: :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

I feel stuffed!!:shrug:
in more ways than one!.

just had dinner, DH& his mum have gone for a walk, im not(as its icy), his dad has gone for a kip, and im going to flatten my belly out on the couch,............before tea!...turkey sandwiches lol!.


----------



## molly85

ouch. dinner is a night time one for me. lol going to make pancakes american style in a minute with bacon. I'm starving. 
Only I could get up sort laundry, put a load on and clean the bathroom on christmas day lol. Tried to avoid the queens speech no luck there. Doing matt a huge Fry upfor his brekky. He's not keen on Roast tho eats the lot when I cook then I am off to be stuffed like a pig at the parents. 

Think I need a new razor head my knee is still hairy


----------



## gilz82

I'm stuffed too although my Christmas dinner consisted of potatoes and veg that was it :blush:

Have a huge bit of cheesecake waiting for me in the fridge though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy Boxing Day!

I hope you a had a lovely Christmas (and birthday). We did. I managed to stumble downstairs for breakfast for once then we did prezzies. We all got some fab stuff. DH loves his new wrist things and he got me a beautiful Indian silk shawl (I've wanted a shawl for yonks as it gets so cold in our house) plus some books and DVDs. Our excellent friend who is so particularly good to Byron (the one I got the necklace for) bought me a lovely maternity top!! No-one ever vets me clothes and I hardly ever do and she picked such a nice top (green lacey from Next) so I had something to wear for Christmas! Byron has been taking his new baby around with him for breakfast and nap-nap changes and things with is seriously sweet. He had a gorgeous face on when opening it and first saw some toes, he knew it was a baby. He is in love with his new trains - he has a long suspension bridge and tunnel that makes sounds when trains go through; a Shinkansen and a battery powered train that goes round by itself plus some track pieces. My sister got him a kitchen sink you can even put water in and press a button to make it come out the tap. So many excellent toys for him.

We had dinner about 5pm so after DH had prepared all the veg I did the roasts and toad in the hole and cooked it all while he and Byron walked the dog. Of course like others I was so distressed by the kitchen that hasn't been properly sorted since I started with ms so I washed and tidied and scrubbed walls and the hob and cleared all the surfaces and took out the recycling. :rofl: My back was killing me by the time everyone got home! Then I couldn't manage much so had a second dinner at 9pm! :rofl:

We had a fun day and fairly relaxed. The best sort of Christmas!


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you all had an excellent day Peanut. 

Ours was pretty quiet, had breakfast at my
Dad's with his wife and two of my sisters then over to Marc's dads to drop off presents and then to Marc's mums for dinner. 

We don't really bother with presents at Christmas for each other and since we've just bought the car that's our Christmas. But on a really good note Marc's dad gave us the money for our pram travel system so that means we can buy the nursery furniture we liked with the pram money we'd saved :happydance:

It's weird though I did feel a bit blue last night, we were back home by 4pm, the tv was rubbish and Christmas felt as if it was over very quickly this year :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

afternoon!!!!!:thumbup:

i feel so tired!, i was nodding off by 8pm last night.

had a good one, the turkey&meal was a success, DH spoilt me with lots of lovely sweet pressies:winkwink:.

Peanut, your LO sounds like he had an exicting day with those toys:thumbup:

some of our sale stuff is supposed to be delivered this week, we just started looking at the sterilisers/warmer kits in the toys are us sale on here, and cotbeds etc, we did say we would wait for the sales, and nows the time!.

gosh, 3 more days and its V-day for some of us!
then 3 more weeks and its 3rd tri for some of us!:baby:


----------



## sequeena

Few more weeks and I'll be in second tri, can't wait :D


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you had a fabby day too Madcat. Yay on it being nearly v day. Can't believe I'm 20 weeks on Thursday. Parts of it have been soooo slow and other parts have been pretty quick. 

Anyone got big boxing day plans or is everyone just resting today?


----------



## madcatwoman

no plans today gilz,which is good as i feel very tired today.DH is painting what will be the office(so we can free up the babies room) at the moment.

ive been told to order a half price sterilizer and warmer set from babies r us, so ive done that. so just a bit of online shopping for me.


----------



## gilz82

We gutted the house this morning, moved our bedroom furniture around and then emptied the spare room so we can start getting it ready to be a nursery. 

We have at least a couple of big clear outs a year and it still amazes me how much crap we just threw out today. There are only two of us I had no idea where it comes from!!


----------



## madcatwoman

we still had crap to throw out after we threw the last lot out before moving!.

we're just waiting for the paint to dry, a new carpet for the office then we can move our office furniture in there and start on the nursery.

Just ordered our steriliser set,half price, and 4 anti colic bottles.

(i still cant stop staring at our pram:haha:)

going for alook round toys r us in chester tomorrow for a little day trip out.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that sounds good Madcat. Mothercare have quite a good deal on a tommy tippee steriliser set with the bottle warmer etc. I'm hoping it's still there on the 7th of january as we are going to go and get our pram and stuff then after our anomaly scan.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Today my mum is traveling up from Reading with my step dad so I have cooked Turkey and Beef and we are going to have our 'Christmas Dinner' today :thumbup:

Turkey and beef are in and I am sooo looking forward to cooking all the trimmings :happydance:

Got some lovely presents off DH which consisted of alot of soap and glory products, nicky clarke heated rollers and a Michael McIntyre book!

DH loves his present too which was a 142 piece tool set, he really wants to drill something but I won't let him until all the festive stuff is out of the way :dohh:

Oooh better go and wash my hands again they stink of Lemon, Garlic and Parsley! lol

Enjoy your boxing day ladies!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

you'll have to let me know what the Michael McIntyre book is like.
im currently reading Alan Sugars book which is HUGE, and then onto Keith Richards book next(recieved from DH)...should be some scandle in there.Dont think i'll need the library for a while.

Oh bet youre looking forward to getting that scan out of the way and start shopping gilz!. we seem to have gotten a mixture of cut price bargains so far from Boots(the pram),monitor,moses basket, bouncer,bathset etc from NEXT sale, the steriliser-Babies r us and bottles from Mothercare so far.


----------



## gilz82

I love bargains Madcat so hope we still manage to get some in a couple of weeks. 

So bored again, OH is away to the pub with the boys so just waiting on my sister coming over and we're going to watch Toy Story 3.


----------



## loopylollipop

Merry Christmas everyone!!:wave:

Hope you all had a lovely day. I have been so busy, and then soooo tired just crashed. i was the hostess with the mostess but boy it took it outta me. Also got a stinking cold :growlmad:

Yay Gilz :happydance:
Yay Vbaby:hugs:

Madly - spooky spooky or what??!! Hope you are correct for me too though! Our 4 year old thinks a girl too - was thinking about the little girl predicting gender. Is was you that was talking about it, wasnt it? Only problem is he wants to call 'her' Pineapple :wacko:

much virtual festive love and hugs to you all :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

Eeeeeeeeeek forgot about the yukky sweet potato!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy the potato is ugly but soon it's on to a pretty mango :happydance:

It was my OHs friends little girl who predicted we were having a boy she is very weirdly psychic/weird though :rofl: and then of course Madly had said boy too.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Sounds like we have all been busy busy :lol:

madcat and gilz I love bargains too and almost everything we have bought has been at a fantastic bargain price even down to my changing bag from vertbaudet which was 29.00 I got for just short of 12.00 :wohoo: I also raided the next vip sale madcat but for clothes cause I have all baby equipment from my sister.....I must stop online shopping :winkwink:

Well yesterday we stayed at home all day and it was great :) We set our alarm for 7am and told Oliver no earlier than that he had to stay in bed (are we cruel or what :dohh: but if he had his way it would have been 5am or summat :nope:) He had everything opened within an hour and my gosh what a load of amazing stuff :) Lego sets, lots of Dr Who goodies (hes a HUGE fan!) and some Toy Story 3 bits too....my son is one lucky little man :thumbup: We then spend about 2hrs putting all the Lego sets together and building his train track :lol: We ate lots of crap for breakfast like mince pies and cream :lol: and oliver had pork pies for tea (he didnt want anything else :wacko:) and me and DH had our curry with all the trimmings :rofl: It was very different but we had such a lovely day...we even squeezed in a Christmas :sex: :rofl:

Today we went to MIL and step-FILs for Christmas Dinner :) It was really nice but I was absolutely stuffed :( a fat food tummy which is also accomadating our baby who just likes to jab my sides isnt much fun :dohh: and now well am here on bnb, DH is snoring on the sofa and Oliver is napping in our bed cause in about half hour we are going to our friends house for a get-to-gether.....all our other friends and there kiddies will be there so it should be a nice few hours :) We are taxiing there so DH can have a few beers....encouraged by me as I cant drink this year :( although I confess it having a small hazlenut baileys with lunch today :blush:

Next couple of days will be filled with resting, eating more crap and probably sleeping loads :rofl: Oh and trying NOT to buy anything else in the online sales :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Loopy


----------



## loopylollipop

:howdy:Howdy Molly


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh didnt realise it was you that said that Gilz :blush: so much water under the bridge my poor fuzzy brain gets confused.

Yay for the mango :happydance:

I have spent the day building a playmobile pirate ship. I love playmobile :haha: OHs boys are playing with my DS old sets, they love them. Nice relaxing today, after chaos of yesterday.

I had a glass of :wine: yesterday Madly, I wouldnt worry. I'm not! Although I did have a scare this morning when couldnt find :baby: hb, had a bath and got up and walked around then found it ok. It was way on the otherside. I think mine is a transverse lie, I have a weird looking bump/podge.


----------



## molly85

lol at u lot. I have been given pemission to buy from the sales so will have a bath then grab my list. 
Didn't get up til 4pm as my sleep was very broken and bed was comfy and OH is on nights. Racking up my last lie ins now lol. 
Had my dinner last night with parents says it all when u get socks, lavendar bath stuff and a jamie oliver cookbook. lol
Toast and galaxy for tea full of nutrition there lol
unless i find a nicer changing bag I'm getting ours from tesco for £10 it's basic and will do til I have got comfy with what I need


----------



## loopylollipop

happy shopping molly!
sounds like a yummy tea...x


----------



## molly85

it was breakfast now eatting shortbread


----------



## gilz82

Strange question girls does anyone know if you are allowed to refuse a forceps delivery ie put it in your birth plan etc??


----------



## molly85

you can refuse any medical intervention until u conk out. Just make sure your OH knows and has a back bone in the delivery suit


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh I cna't bring myself to order anything online eeeek


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah Gilz you can ask for anything you want but if things go tots up it might happen anyway.

Well i've had a very odd day. Rubbish morning DH and I both feeling fed up. Then after lunch I painted a radiator, cut intumescent strips for our fire doors and later fitted draught excluding strips to the back door and sealed round a gas pipe fitted three years ago! All in an attempt to keep some heat in. Finished my Professor Layton game and now watching Doctor Who. Must do some work tomorrow as it's stressing me out :dohh:

Nice to hear about your Christmasses. :D


----------



## molly85

lol DIY Peanut. Being home I am accululating a mentallist eeek.well i have reserved a baby bath set from Argos in green with a frog on it.


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so peeved at my OH tonight. He's still at the pub, went out at 3pm "for a couple of hours". I wouldn't usually care but the guys he's with don't stay here so I'm meant to be running them home. I just want to go to my bed now, not be sitting up waiting on drunken men.


----------



## molly85

call him say he has 5 minutes or they are getting a taxi and he can have the sofa. then do a bit of 6 am hoovering lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh that sounds like a good plan Molly :ninja:

Might give that a shot just directly. Even the dog has decided he's had enough. He looked up at me about five minutes ago then strolled through to his bed in the kitchen. He's now snoring like a little hairy champion.


----------



## molly85

molly does thatshe walks to the stairs looks at me walks up and she will be found on my bed. ah she wants the loo first lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love after Christmas sales in the USA!!!!!  Lots of new baby clothes :happydance: and a baby record book plus two books for me (non-baby). $15 jeans (that's like £8 for you UK ppls :) ) And a new ring for me :) Yay! :cry: Only 3 more days left though :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy the rest of your holiday Ozzie!

I hope you got rid of them Gilz. Stupid men. My dog is funny too when it's a late night for her. Back in the day when we could manage watching a film at night til late she'd get up 5 minutes before the end and stand in front of the tv. She has an excellent talent for knowing when films are due to end even if we don't. But she won't go up without us, she'l stand indefinitely giving us pointed looks.

Well morning all. Today we may or may not be seeing my MIL (again). I wish she'd just posted Byron's presents as I doubt she'll ever visit now. I'm going to try and finish my volunteering course module today if I can as I think I've missed a load of deadlines being ill then it being Christmas and it's preying on my mind. DH wants us to go out for the day if his mum doesn't come but I can't see it happening. I doubt anywhere much would be open and I can't cope with the cold at the moment.


----------



## gilz82

Hope you get your coursework done Peanut and have a nice day even if your MIL does appear. 

My OH has been up all night being sick, basically because he shouldn't drink, so our day is now wasted. The boiler in my flat that I rent out has packed in so I'll need to find a plumber to look at that and I can't get a hold of Admiral so that I can insure my new car. I can understand them being closed today, but they weren't open at all on Christmas eve either and their stupid phone message doesn't say anything about them being closed for the holidays. 

Think today till be a stinky day :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear gilz that doesn't sound like much fun. Since writing my update I came over with the worst nausea and had to flee, retching, to the bathroom thinking I was done for. I really do think that was my bloom. I also have a headache which at this time if day is likely to turn into a migraine so my day is probably shot too. I hope other grads are doing better!


----------



## molly85

get online hun to insure it, save your self the hassleof smelling everything 4 times. 

Eugh dad was going to look round the sales with and cocked up his timimnbg thought I said after 4pm (what?)Sonow i have to go over to work alone and have no wish to do the sales alone I need propping up


----------



## molly85

it didn't post before my shower, tesco hair removal cream is evil, I now have sore bits which are still hairy it was for sencitive skin!


----------



## gilz82

We've got a multicar policy thing Molly so can't make changes online, but thankfully I just got them on the phone. They must just be working odd hours cos of the holidays. 

Not so good that your dad got the times wrong for shopping. Don't go hon if you don't feel up to it, you'll only feel worse for it later. 

Peanut :hugs: hon hope you don't end up with a migraine.


----------



## molly85

i'm considering going back to bed. its a lack of energy. I'm rubbish at bargains so will prob end up paying full price lol. I don't have the energy to go to work alone, I know what some of the nurses are like they will want me to "help" them with something or ask why I am off I have generally been using the SPD bt my boss and deputy know I am sogned off with pregnancy related anxiety and depression. The SPD is just and extra factor. 
We need milk now and matt wanted a fried breakfast and can I be assed can I hell. I can always go get the bits when he wakes up. 

Sorry Peanut hope its not a migraine. Hugs


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly hon nevermind with your work you don't need to be thinking about just now. Just get snuggled up on the couch or in bed and get milk later :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon!

sorry to hear your boiler is packed in gilz, what a pain in the @rse:shrug:

Ive just got back from chester(toys r us), the mind is willing but the body is weak, i feel tired again now.
We looked at cots and made a note of one of them, bought some cot bedding, really georgeous patchwork set.... and a border for the nursery.

Good grief. DH&I :had sex:, 2nd time since the BFP. it wasnt good, its like being a virgin again!, far too tight down:blush:there and for the rest of the day my round ligaments have been aching horribly. We were gentle but i told DH he's nearly crippled me and that until further notice we're facing a :sex:draught!!.

this is the bedding set we have bought:happydance:
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Coordinated-Bedding-Ranges/My-Favourite-Things-CotCotbed-Bedding-Set(0045931)

and this is the border
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Coordinated-Bedding-Ranges/My-Favourite-Things-Wallpaper-Border(0072736)


on another note, we were looking at changing bags today, can someone advise me as to what bag is best?, any examples?


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat lovey border and bedding :thumbup: On changing bags I really have no idea, I'm going to have a look when we go to buy our pram but to be honest it'll probably be the cheapest practical bag as I'm really not a bag person. 

On the :sex: thing we didn't have any til 11wks cos of the bleeding but we've just gone back to normal now. Nothing feels different for me really other than my OH slightly squishing my bump sometimes :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh lucky you!the fist time we :sex: was about 16wks, which wasnt great, but ive really felt the effects this time!!, maybe we just havent done it often enough but i always had this worry it would cause bleeding so we didnt!:shrug:.
im never going to be able to push a :baby: out of there!!!.


we looked at bags today in mothercare&babies r us, quite dear!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah after watching all the one born every minutes I had sky plus'd last night i'm seriously not looking forward to the pushing jellybean out part!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Which is funny because I'm looking forward to experience the pushing as I had that taken away from me last time.

Lovely bedding madcat!

On the changing bag front assuming you want something that'll go the distance you wan something big enough not just for nappies and bottles but also spare clothes and food. The pacapod bags are quite lovely but massively expensive. As you know we went for the Beaba open bag; we love it but if you're using disposable nappies and for one child it'll be unnecessarily big. Go for lots of pockets. Pockets for nappies, wipes, changing mat, bottles, food compartments can be good. Space for your own stuff - what do you normally carry with you? It needs to fasten to the pram either with special loops or a big shoulder strap. Can you get into the bits you need to while it's attached to the pram? I have a thing for pockets so always pick bags with many and like the new fashion for them coming with a pull out cool section for food and bag for spare clothes. Ours also has a dummy pouch that clips on though we don't use dummies and haven't decided what to keep in there yet! Hope that helps!

Well so far I've staved off the migraine. Had lunch then a little sleep. Theoretically we're off out for a walk now. Will see how that goes! Our snow has mostly gone today which is brilliant!


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, a bag that will go the distance really.

im not sure if im entering the 2nd tired phase as i was in 1st tri. i have been feeling very sleepy these last few days, it may just be christmas, but for the 1st time since 1st tri ive just had a kip on the couch!


----------



## gilz82

I'm tired all the time these days Madcat but I've been trying not to have any naps. If I nap during the day I can't sleep at night even though I'm knackered :shrug:


----------



## molly85

cheap one from tesco isgoing to be my startewr bag, then see where we go. 
Well going back to bedwas deffinatly the right move, feeling much better.Asda open til 8 so will potter over once matts gone, he got a bacon sarny. Pram shop wasn't answering the phone today Wahhhhh. 
Lovely bedding, I was looking on there at the blankets I like the ones that look like picnic rugs. I mightask my dad to make the swaddles and some fleeceblankets.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Glad your having a good time ozzie :)

So sorry to hear you`ve been feeling under the weather again Peanut :hugs: I think my `blooming` stage has passed too cause for the last two days I have felt crap :( and madcat like you very tired :dohh: I had a bath earlier and ended up feeling so tired afterwards I couldnt move my arse off the sofa to load the washer :wacko: 

Ladies I agree with Peanut I about the changing bag :thumbup: Something that holds plenty and also has lots of pockets....my change bag sort of became my handbag too after Oliver cause you end up carting so much stuff around the less baggage the better :lol: Mines from verbaudet here it is (sorry not THE best pic cause its on a special offer but there was a leaflet in a baby brouchure for it and I fell in love :lol:

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/panier.aspx#

Last night was really nice at our friends house :) All the kids were there and we played lots of prize games inc bingo....whoever won got to pick a wrapped surprise gift :lol: Our hosts had gone to lots of trouble even with the food and it was a really enjoyable evening...Oliver certainly enjoyed himself and came home with 3 gifts he had won :wacko: We got home passed midnight which was a rare treat for Oliver but the night was def worth it and am glad we went although I wasnt feeling too great yesterday aft :thumbup:

Tomorrow we are having our `best bits of christmas dinner` lunch :rofl: Chicken rolled in stuffing, roasties cooked in dripping, yorkies and DHs gorgeous gravy and for dessert extra special profiterole cake :wohoo: yum yum cant wait!


----------



## molly85

Sounds Yummy Madly and an excellent night. 

Slowly perking up now


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies re the change bag if you guys sign up to boots parenting club you get a voucher for a free change bag worth 29.00 when you buy a pack of nappies :) Its black bag with silver trim and really nice :thumbup: I have a voucher and will certainly be putting mine to good use :thumbup: A spare is always great and we will be needing nappies anyway plus my vertbaudet bag is lush and I wouldnt want MIL getting her mitts on it should she mind Charlie cause it will prob come back covered in bleach pretty much like Olivers stuff did :(


----------



## molly85

eugh Bleach! I saw that one, It's smaller than the tesco one I saw, might get it anyway when my voucher arrives. U actually have to send the voucher in the bounty pack off to boot to join their club then they send u the voucher for the bag, how to make sumit complicated


----------



## PeanutBean

What fun madly! I love the idea of a Christmas bingo, must try and remember that sort of thing in the future when the kids are all a bit older.

Back on the changing bags, if you want to get a feel for one for free join the boots parenting club. You get a free one if you buy a pack of pampers. You could try that and learn what you don't like and need so you're better equipped for deciding what you want. They are expensive, and more so since we first bought one as our £50 bababing one seemed well expensive! But often you're paying for a snazzy fabric and not for functionality. It's nice for it to look good but functionality and convenienc soon top the need-charts once you're a mum.

We went to the local nature park. Fed the ducks and geese. The whole lake was frozen over apart from one circle the birds kept moving in. They looked cold! Byron had a lovely time and it was nice to leave the house after 2 days indoors! The snow is nearly gone.

After Byron's tea we're all going to watch some more Ponyo. We got Byron a few Gibli films. He loves them but is scared of them so he watches from across the room and is anxious about everything but asks for totoro to be on constantly (he says totoro for all Gibli films!) and sings the song. Won't stop talking about them, wish he'd stop being afraid!


----------



## PeanutBean

Doh you guys had a whole conversation about it while i typed! Molly you can sign up to boots online and they send the vouchers in the post with the welcome stuff.


----------



## molly85

yeah still takes ages i signed up well before x-mas before i saw the physio. deffinatly not my finest day.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the bag advice...

madly you sound like me, so tired cant even be arsed to load/unload washing machine!. Sounds like we're entering tired phase 2.

Dh just cooked me a turkey stirfry, it was nice, i had turkey yesterday, and obviously turkey roast the day before :haha:. the rest has been frozen.


ps- have just joined the online boots parenting club


----------



## gilz82

I wish my OH would cook me tea. He's still lying in bed like a burst balloon with his hangover. He's spent the whole day being :sick:

Don't know what I'll have for tea, probably toast followed with toblerone :rofl:


----------



## molly85

sorry phase 1&2 I thought it was just 1 phase lol


----------



## molly85

lol gilz my dinner is looking that way if i buy bread


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I wish my OH would cook me tea. He's still lying in bed like a burst balloon with his hangover. He's spent the whole day being :sick:
> 
> Don't know what I'll have for tea, probably toast followed with toblerone :rofl:

Urgh!!, im glad my DH has stopped drinking quite so much, or mixing them, or what ever he used to do:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon the washing is sat infront of me in the washing basket as is the washing line thingy both fetched by DH and all I have to do is hang it....can I be arsed NO! :rofl:

Molly I would def say the boots bag is worth the wait....esp if you dont wanna spend alot on a change bag it will do the job :thumbup:

Ladies I have a question/rant and please tell me if I am over-reacting :shrug:

Oliver is 5yrs old and he doesnt have a TV in his bedroom or games console or whatever. We have a WII in the living room which was my wedding gift from DH but we all play on it as a family :thumbup: Me and DH talked previously about maybe getting him a TV for his bedroom however agreed he is too young and maybe in a few more years (like when hes 7!) Well DHs bro and his wife phoned earlier saying they were coming round....a bit random as they hardly eve just pop round but hey its Christmas! They turned up with a present for Oliver (although they already bought him Christmas gifts and sent him some Christmas cash!) which is a state of the art expensive flat screen LCD TV which has built in freeview and DVD :( They say that they never treat him (which they dont except birthdays and Christmas!) and they wanted to buy him something special! Now they are his god-parents but as me and DH already agreed that he wasnt old enough for a TV in his bedroom I was quite irked that they bought it without asking us first :growlmad: basically I thanked them but said me and DH had agreed he wasnt old enough yet. In reply I was told every kid has one at Olivers age these days and its no biggie :( Am not happy TBH....I mean its a really nice gift but DH never said a word to back me up and now I am meant to just except such an extravagant gift which I think is far too much cash to spend randomly anyways and ignore that we agreed AS HIS PARENTS he wasnt old enough to have a TV. Now DH is all for making preps where its going to go in his room and sorting out an aerial etc and am pissed. I probably sound so ungrateful but am not :nope: its really nice and I was totally genuinely thankful of them but I just feel like it another way in which I loose control over any decision made about my son! I feel like I only just gained control back after Oliver went to school and ceased been in MILs care so much and now this!.............arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! What do you Ladies think? am I just being riddick over this?


----------



## madcatwoman

i think 5 is too young for a bedroom tv too. kids spend long enough infront of the tv and games consoles as it is without them starting any earlier, so im with you on this one!.

ive just read a birth story, and have decided id like to order one like this one
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/493686-birth-story-inpatient-ittle-girl-pics.html:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

def no to the tv. 
I was bought up in a 1 tv house hold we now have 2 but both are in the longe somatt can play on his very old snes whilst i watch together as a family. 

even the news is to much these days for kids


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies...you see I agree. I enjoy the time we have around work and Oliver been at school interacting as a family, yes we do watch films together but we do a whole host of other things and I dont want Oliver to be one of these kids who are glued to his games console, ds or his TV in his bedroom. If a kid has a TV up there you wont ever see them is my mentality. I just tried talking with DH and he just shrugged at me like we have no choice. Damn we have the reciept, I feel like taking it back ( DH has set it up in the lounge and Oliver is currently sat in front it watching `in the night garden` on it....oh dear I think this TV has potential to cause serious rows :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly your right there is no `parent lock` or whatever on the freeview option and Oliver can already work the damn thing (he really is that bright :dohh:!) I just said to DH we have no control over what he watches now :( Like some damn rauchy film or whatever....I am not happy about this at all :nope: At least we have locks on bt vision down here and can control what he watches :trouble:


----------



## gilz82

I agree Madly about the tv thing. I think kids have far too much technology too early these days. I sound like a 28 year old, old fart :rofl:

Madcat my OH goes out maybe twice a year but since he was fine after his works Christmas night out he obviously felt quite cocky yesterday so he stayed out til shutting time. He's soooo paying for it today. Think that could easily be him till the jellybean's head wetting.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly absolutely with you. We have two tvs and one aerial so the second (a little one that I bought when I started uni) is used very rarely and for DVDs or games. It's currently in the loft room so not being used much at all. DH's mum has this same problem with his half sister. Her grandma (father's mum) spoils her rotten with material things to compensate for her dad's general absence. The grandma bought her a tv when she was about 6 when mil had expressly said she didn't want her to have a tv. I would take it back or put it somewhere else where you can use it as you wish but where Oliver won't have sole control of it. What a ridiculously extravagant gift!

Sorry about your oh gilz. DH used to be a nightmare drinker but hasn't much for years now. The last time he drank in an significant way was the week I went into labour even he spent a night in Leeds going to an all night horror film event. He almost never drinks now, children can change everything!

I'm knackered all the time too. Not sure I stopped being but maybe was less so for a little while.


----------



## madcatwoman

as far as the games console thing goes, ive already had words with DH about it, he loves his Ps3, hes on it come a rainy sun afternoon or most evenings till about 9pm. so i said to him about when our LO comes along i dont want to see it on while LO is around, i want him to play with normal toys, not stuck infront of the box and i mean it, for a good couple or years or so.


----------



## molly85

maybe put it in your room, or in the loft until you think it is right. 
the mini tv we have is not actually plugged into the aerial it is just for gamining unless i try it we have sky so why would we plug it in lol.
We live on our computers but bubs will have to use them downstairs if its a boy and he wants porn he has to get the balls up to ask his uncles or get to the shop for a magazine lol.

I've picked up what asda call a shall its a bout a metre square so am hoping this is about right for swaddling and as a cover for thepram and moses basket as i'll go withmy dad and get some material so he can make them in flannel and fleecy material.


----------



## madcatwoman

does anyone have a sewing machine?

DH bought me a nice one for xmas, after watching all the "Kirsties home made home" series i felt i wanted to be able to make somethings for myself, like cushions, and...maybe curtains(if not too hard). I havent even set it up yet though as i need to purchase a sewing kit with all the bits i'll need.

anyone know if this malarky is difficult to get into?:shrug:


----------



## molly85

I never got it at school i do a fabulous button or blanket stitch by hand thats it, hence dad with his old singer. I haven't finished y blinds yet they have sat there for months. not a hard job either. just time consumming and repetitive. If you can find Peacelovebaby other wise known as Brandy she got a sewing machine around 6 mnths and did loads of funky stuff, i think she is on my contacts and has a parenting journal


----------



## madcatwoman

i am quite creative, so im hoping i can manage a few things, i like to sit down on my own and 'create'!


----------



## molly85

my favorite thing was teh nappy holder she did. but she made dresses and shoes, and lots of bedding and burp cloths


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> my favorite thing was teh nappy holder she did. but she made dresses and shoes, and lots of bedding and burp cloths

some good ideas for me there!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I dod good ideas I'm just not very practical at the moment. I should see about borrowing matts mums hand sewing machine see if I can figure it out.


----------



## madcatwoman

ive still gotta try and set this one up:wacko:!

anyone chossen their nursery colours?
this is what we're going for...
 



Attached Files:







gtl_nursery008_236.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

We have pea pod green matt picked before we were actually PG and white, a right bugger for bedding everything is in white. will see what baby is and their personality to stamp anything more on it we have gone with a sort of frog theme as my frog poster was in there already. and educational stuff like alphabet and numbers and maps. 

Matt actually aske d me to talking german to the him and the baby, i'm not fluent so i think he might be nuts


----------



## loopylollipop

I wish I could sew. I am terrible. I knew early I could never be a surgeon - I would sew someones foot to their ear.

It must be lovely to create your own handmade beautiful things. I watch Kirsty with true envy

Madcat I love the bedding, saw them in Toys r Us last week and admired them. And I dream of a birth like that!

Been to Mamas & Papas outlet store today and got a moses basket, stand and bouncy thing with a patchwork quilt effect. So cute. The kids helped us pick them.

Our four year old drew a picture of 'my baby'. Told him it was his daddys baby too and he really didnt like this idea. He said 'NO! Hes MY daddy!!' OOps! Ordered a second hand book from amazon about 'Our new baby' and one about becoming a big brother so hopefully will be able to sit down with him and read them together.

Molly, so sorry you are struggling hun. You sound in so much discomfort :hugs:

Peanut - my dentist told me if I vomit not to brush my teeth within half an hour as the acid softens the enamel and after half an hour it hardens again enough to brush without causing damage. Apologies if you know this, as our most seasoned ms graduate :blush:. I had know idea, the first thing I would want to do is brush my teeth. She said just to rinse in the interim period.

Gilz, your naughty OH! He is getting his just desserts though:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

im so whacked:sleep:

night night all :sleep:x


----------



## loopylollipop

Me too night :flower:

Work tomorrow. Bum. :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks loopy but yeah I knew about that. I managed to avoid being sick in the end. The nausea is such I couldn't think of brushing my teeth for a while anyway. The same goes for after drinking fruit juice too. My friend was told she has really badly weakened enamel. The dentist asked if she drinks a lot of pop, the answer being none, and it's all because she eats loads of fruit.

I have a sewing machine madcat. It's my mum's old one (probably older than me) so not as easy to use as modern ones. I did start making a Chinese style blouse. It was all good until I fitted the zip and then discovered the pattern was rubbish as the back pieces stick out inches from the neck at the top. Complicated to fix as needs the zip out, the back pieces cutting to shape (dunno how to do this) and the zip refitting (nightmare getting the hidden zip in). So it's sat semi-completed in a bag where it's been for years! Things like curtains are fairly easy provided you can cut and sew in a good straight line.

I prefer hand sewing to be honest. I do lots of free embroidery which I enjoy enormously and seem to be quite good at. I dream of making my own clothes but need to be taught pattern making. I don't fit patterns because of my relatively small waist and big chest so they all need altering and it's complicated to do that. My mum can do it fairly well and she's been sewing all her life but she doesn't find it that easy.

I think if you're doing simple things like drawstring bags or hemming squares of fabric it's fairly easy to pick up but using patterns well and altering them are new skills in themselves.


----------



## molly85

Oh you reminded me alot of adult education centres run pretty cheap classes in machining and pattern cutting I just remembered. 1 of my clients wanted to do them. The pain is moreunder control now as i limit myself in what i do but the old heads not on form, have done teh washing up though so a step in the right direction and had 2 sandwhiches for tea with more cheese cake ahhhh


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, you're not. I didn't have a TV in my room until I was 16! Five is def too young imo. Stick to your guns. You're the parent, not them.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh had apparently only about two and a half hours sleep last night thanks to Byron clawing at me as soon as he came in with us. Well unimpressed.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the sewing advice, patterns sound difficult though!, will stick with simple things for a while!!.
I dont sleep too well these nights either peanut, not for the same reason, just keep tossing and turning all night with my hip bones aching.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat, pop a single duvet on your side under the sheet. It should make quite a bit of difference to your hips.

Could've done without Byron smacking me all night. Plus I had political ranting going round my head all night. Spent two hours on the phone to my SIL last night before bed. The mad depressed one. Tried to help sort her out a bit. Sodding child benefits cuts are a good part of the problem.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat, pop a single duvet on your side under the sheet. It should make quite a bit of difference to your hips.
> 
> Could've done without Byron smacking me all night. Plus I had political ranting going round my head all night. Spent two hours on the phone to my SIL last night before bed. The mad depressed one. Tried to help sort her out a bit. Sodding child benefits cuts are a good part of the problem.

nothing worse than trying to sort of families problems as well!,
byron sounds like he was 'on one' last night!, who would have thought it, such a cute looking little boy!.

i dont have another spare duvet,i'll see what alternatives i can find, part of the problem is DH likes a firm matteress, which i im easy about usually, but my hips dont like it, they must be really softening or something, i'll have to see what i can find, or just by a cheap single duvet.thanks for the advice:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat I have the same problem. Our mattress is firm although it's memory foam topped. My dream genie pregnancy pillow is helping with my general aches and pains in bed but my hips are so sore all the time now. Hadn't thought of the duvet thing Peanut that sounds fab. I love being comfy in bed so bed I'd like the extra duvet thing all the time not just when pregnant :haha:

You lot are all so creative and handy. I can sew a button on and hem trousers but that's my limit really. I'm more handy in what would be typically perceived as a boy way, ie I take things apart and fix them, I build furniture and can wire up lights etc. None of those skills are particularly helpful to make baby stuff :blush:


----------



## DaretoDream

lol i got my first tv in my room when i was 8. They got it for me because they were tired of me playing my Sega Genesis in the kitchen all the time they couldn't watch tv. Then i had my first vcr in my room at 9. I think they were trying to tell me something..


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. It's been quiet today, I expected far more posts! I've had quite a balanced day. I've washed the bathroom curtains and the settee covers. Had quite a nice dogwalk and got up to date with my coursework. Could do with doing a spot of ironing but I'm well tired now. Starving too, hurry up DH with my tea!

We're watching Kiki's Delivery Service. Again. Lol. Byron specifically requested it and seems to be a bit less scared today. He won't stop going on about Gibli. Bless.

Gilz I do those sorts of jobs too though DH is getting better at them. It's me who fits skirting and wires plugs; wallpapers and whitewashes the cellar.


----------



## molly85

What is Gibli?
Got our steriliser a mother care POD as we just have standard bottles and our bathing set arrived. a lovely green bath with towel and was mits and cloths and the top and tail bowl all for £13.99. I also discovered a local charity shop sells baby clothes and a great selection of books. We now have a little cardie for £1.30 and 3 classic childrens books


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely purchases Molly! It's loads of fun that we've all started purchasing things.

Gibli is the animation studio in Japan that puts out anime films by Miyazaki. The most recent ones are Ponyo and Tales from Earth Sea. The most famous ones are probably Spirited Away, Totoro and then Kiki's Delivery Service maybe. Princess Mononoke is sn incredible film. I can't recommend them highly enough, to grown ups as well! It's ace that Byron's getting into them. It'll be even better when he's old enough to read the subtitles and listen in Japanese though I hav been tempted to use then to teach Japanese but fear he'll talk to me in Japanese and I won't understand! It's Bren a few years since I studied it so it's very patchy these days.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was given about 25 gently used or unused newborn and up onesies (vests) and hats and brand new socks from a woman I know who just had a baby and didn't use them :happydance: This kid is pretty much set for the first couple months! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hi all. It's been quiet today, I expected far more posts! I've had quite a balanced day. I've washed the bathroom curtains and the settee covers. Had quite a nice dogwalk and got up to date with my coursework. Could do with doing a spot of ironing but I'm well tired now. Starving too, hurry up DH with my tea!
> 
> We're watching Kiki's Delivery Service. Again. Lol. Byron specifically requested it and seems to be a bit less scared today. He won't stop going on about Gibli. Bless.
> 
> Gilz I do those sorts of jobs too though DH is getting better at them. It's me who fits skirting and wires plugs; wallpapers and whitewashes the cellar.

we have been out at B&Q today, then breaking(or trying to) thru the ice on our pond & having to fish out two of our giant fish who never made it and 2 little froggies.

Then i emptied out our utility(been a mess since the snow) and washed all the floors down. Dh ran a new telephone cable under the house from old office to new one while i changed our bed and hoovered.
I was so tired again, just had tea and DH nodded off half way thru giving me head tickle and then i nodded off:sleep:, just going to have a bath now i think!.


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you had a busy day Madcat :thumbup:

Has anyone bought baby monitors yet? Or does anyone have any recommendations? I've been looking online but each time I find good reviews for one I find bad reviews on another site.


----------



## madcatwoman

we have a monitor on the way to us, we got ours in the next sale on the cheap, its a BT Digital Monitor 150

right, this isnt getting my hair washed or me bathed.........i really must shift my tired @ss!:sleep:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat I'll have a look at that one. Enjoy your bath and then napping!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sounds like we have all been busy busy :)

Thanks for the comments about the TV gift for Oliver :hugs: We just found out it doesnt work :dohh: It wont read the dvds :wacko: Looks like a trip to take it back for DH whilst am at work tomorrow :thumbup: We have laid down rules that he can only watch it during the day although I am still disgruntled about the whole thing :(

I love baby sales bargains too Molly sounds like you got a few bargains :) My changing bag arrived today and its the best thing since sliced bread :lol: I keep glancing at it with a silly grin on my face :rofl: 

Gilz hon a monitor is still on our list of things to buy so I cant recommend :thumbup: however Oliver had a great fisher price one with a build in light show that played on the ceiling he loved it :) 

I am still feeling tired and achy and might try the duvet thingy as well Peanut :thumbup:

Well back to work tomorrow for me :( Not looking forward to it AT ALL (long story but lets just say I dont think I will have a job for much longer as s**t hit fan big time before Christmas and it seems this project wont last much longer!) Am not stressed or depressed or whatever cause I knew it was coming but I have decided a few things re my mat leave and stuff so am prepared and I have oodles of time to find summat else before end of mat...I am determined NOTHING will spoil my joy of expecting Charlie :thumbup:

Today we braved tescos :lol: I updated my baby and pregnancy journals (I have paper ones!) and last night DH felt Charlie kick for the 1st time :cloud9: So happy to be sharing his movements at long last :dance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly I hope things at work aren't as bad as your are anticipating. I got a shitty letter from work on Christmas eve saying that I had to have a meeting with my boss's boss about my flexible working application. It was propery formal and said I can bring union representation etc. My boss knew nothing about it so don't imagine it's going to be a fun meeting. 

I've decided I don't care, being realistic my jellybean could arrive anytime from the beginning of march and that's only 2 months away so stuff my work :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about all the work issues. :(. DH has been offered voluntary redundancy but everyone has. He's obviously not going to take it. We have no idea how his job prospects will look; can only hope as he does a lot beyond his job description and has been working hard to tie his extra activities in with big council programmes. He's also based at the central library so hopefully will be fairly safe. Still have no clue how my job will pan out but i'll be on leave by the time budgets are announced so that will afford me some protection and I still very much hope to find something new for after my leave.

My settees are all re-dressed and smelling fresh. First wash in three years! :rofl:

Have twice washed the car seat covers but they still smell musty. Will have to hope that 4 months of airing will freshen them up.

DH and I have plans for this evening...


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh! Monitors. My stupid brain. We found it a total nightmare and in the end got a cheap Tomy one. Walkabout or something. Has a nightlight we never use. Can press a button to talk through baby's monitor we also never use. Runs off mains or batteries on the parent end so can come round the house if on the move which is handy. Has lights so you can turn the sound off but we never really trusted them, preferring to listen. Think we got a deal on it.


----------



## gilz82

Everyones jobs seem to be up in air just now so think we'd all be as well just focusing on our babies instead :thumbup:

Enjoy your evening with your DH Peanut.


----------



## PeanutBean

I wish I could just focus on my bean gilz. Sadly our being able to afford to live depends on my income. :(

DH and I had a nice evening last night too... It must be Christmas! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

dirty peanut!. swe got given a tomy one with such a tiny house it was never on the list so a nice gift. I think it has a night light on it though it is 12 years old, who keepsstuff that long in the box lol with instructions?

well i got my changing bag and some fittred sheets from tesco.dad is going to do some machine work on a double sheet that will be cut into 4. I think it will save me a few £'s on some thing that will be used for less than a year i think.


----------



## PeanutBean

I bled. I don't know where from though obviously I know why. So not the plan. Very anxious now. :(


----------



## molly85

Peanut don't worry I think it's normalish. if it's not loads and in no real pain just sore u should be ok.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut please try not to worry hon :hugs: You most likely have just irritated your cervix. Are you bleeding heavily?


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel so stupid. I know that's what it'll be but I'm just so afraid.


----------



## gilz82

Don't feel stupid you are completely allowed to feel scared. It wouldn't be normal if you weren't scared. I'm positive it'll clear up quickly :hugs:


----------



## molly85

don't worry. years ago woman didn't have :sex: oncetehy were pg because this sort of thing happened and scarred them. if it gets bad call the hospital but sure it's just your delicate cervix. Hugs


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut,are you sure you bled from 'inside'?, as i mentioned earlier DH&I :sex:2nights ago, it wasnt entirely comfortable, i bled a bit too but it was coming from outside, i must have tore a fraction, it did stop as quickly as it began though, just a thought...:shrug:



Is anyones DH being a bit insensitive to the whole giving birth thing?, ive had a number of humourous comments from mine about the indignified process and how amusing it looks(to him, obviously), had another one tonight while watching somthing on TV, i told him "you're working your way towards a total ban from the delivery room, i'll do it own my own", i think he knew i was pissed off after that though, so im not expecting any more comments. maybe ive lost my sense of humour, i dont know.


----------



## molly85

mines very much do as the midwife says, so want legs up it styrups the lot. beautiful. 
He finds the hole belly buttons looking like its gnna pop out more amusing. 


Here are some of the nursey pictures. its actually Pea green but had to use my crappy phone camera oh and one of matt yes he is naughty and smokes. thought the picture was a cute one of him. He was clean shaven whith hugh grant hair when we met look what I did to him
 



Attached Files:







28th Dec 001.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3









28th Dec 002.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









28th Dec 003.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









28th Dec 027.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:Did you corrupt him??

oh yes, and the belly button thing amuses him too, i would just like to see him parade his bits infront of all and sundry with people poking around and for me to find it hilarious and equally him too!!, i dont think it would happen.

:haha:Baby B is up to no good right down low, dont know what he's doing but it feels like he's ticking my skin underneath, im so ticklish there, ive already jumped!

lovely nursery BTW, youre soooo organised!


----------



## molly85

lol matt put the stuff together the day after we bouth it at 13 weeks lol. I twas still meant to be in the boxes now. 

No he has smoked since 14,so 14 years he has all the real bad habits. Drinks and smokes I just eat for england.


----------



## molly85

Abbys being a little gremlin fidgetting about. and poking me in the muscles


----------



## PeanutBean

Anyone still there? I'm in stupid hospital but want to go home. They asked me to come in to be checked. Listened to baby's heart (140), checked my pulse and bp, looked at my liner then asked to do an internal. F***ing hell. Just as painful as in labour nearly. So much for no internals. They saw active bleeding at my cervix though weren't sure if it was that or a laceration inside. Asked me to stay in overnight. Took til half 12 to ge a bed ready and I'm not on delivery suite as there weren't other beds available! I have my own room though. But it turned brown about an hour ago ish and last pee showed the very tiniest suggestion of brown when I wiped so I think I'm done. I might discharge myself and just get home. Seems stupid being here. I hate it all. I never want to stay in hospital again.


----------



## molly85

Aww peanut I'm here. 
bloody hell they do make a fuss of pG woman.
try get some sleep try the breakfast and then go home. Make the most of the free bed and board and not being slapped in your sleep. 
Eww internals. Soz hun


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't sleep in hospitals. Too hot and the beds are insufferable. It's totally dried up so I'm going to go home. I miss DH and Byron. I want to clean my teeth and I don't want to try and fail to sleep ina stupid hospital gown. The breakfast is crap (had it before!). The newborn baby crying is suddenly not so pleasant. It's in the room next door. I'd rather suffer my own gorgeous boy. Lol. Catch you later!


----------



## molly85

Oh yes go home then. your own is a very differnt thing. Hugs, and behave


----------



## PeanutBean

Aye well we won't be brave enough to try any shenanigans til we're ready for our girl to arrive! Waiting for the form. Man I so needed better sleep after having none last night! The baby is doing that awful cat fight like crying! God what have I let myself in for! :rofl: Much prefer Byron's stuck out bottom lip!


----------



## molly85

nip in and shone a pinky in it's mouth. lol
your poor OH but matts not getting any better luck here lol.
Sofa? spare bed for the night? Kick Byron into your bed and have his? I can't functionwith out sleep so feeling your pain


----------



## PeanutBean

If they don't let me go soon i'm not going to be fit to drive. I need my own bed.

DH doesn't mind. He said it thought it was too much on consecutive nights and I guess he was right! He went all the last preg without any and then another 8 months. He's not demanding.

So fed up. Come and discharge me. Free up a bed.


----------



## molly85

oh yes I'd forgotten last night you daft woman. 
go stand at the desk with your stuff


----------



## PeanutBean

Took an hour but they finally came with the forms. Got home about half 2 and someone just phoned the sodding house phone and woke me. We never get calls. Private number and no message left. DH was in bathroom with Byron so didn't here. Nice one.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut hon I'm so sorry you ended up in hospital. I totally feel you pain I had an internal with my last bleed and it was really painful. 

Hopefully you got home and are now curled up in bed relaxing and recouperating. 

Madcat my OH has made a few inappropriate labour related comments which I haven't found funny. I've tried to put them down to him being scared of labour in general :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Waiting for toast and will sleep later. I felt funny about posting any of it gilz knowing how much you've been through. The hospital totally overreacted and unnecessarily scared me. Yet more reason for me to steer clear.

Anyway I guess I forgot about all the business of the thread. I wanted to let you know madcat that when it starts your OH will almost certainly be bricking it and will be far from thinking about dignity or anything like that. If I were you I'd punch him in the arm with every comment he makes!


----------



## gilz82

Peanut don't be silly no need to feel funny about it. The whole point of this thread is so we can all support each other :hugs:

Enjoy your toast when it arrives and try to have a more relaxing day today.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh peanut, was a flippin night you have had, sounds like they scared you out of your whits too:hugs:. did they actually come to any conclusion after all that poking around??. funny that it happened after :sex: though, stay away from doing that for the next few months(its not agreeing with me either).
hope its drying up ok for you now.

ive just ordered a body pillow from ebay, i tried 3 pillows in bed last night, helped my hips a bit, made bump ache a bit though, but at least with an all in one pillow i can move it about to suit my aches and pains as they come.

have also ordered a cot on sale in babies r us.


----------



## PeanutBean

No, no conclusion. I know it was from sex though so must've been cervix especially since it was made worse by the swab they didn't tell me they were taking! DH is too afraid to do it again. I reckon if I'm in the mood again after 30 weeks I won't mind doing it again. It was bloody good! :rofl: They wanted me to stat in til it stopped so at 11am when it had gone brown (ie had stopped) I didn't see why I should have to stay. Effing hospitals.

Hold the pillow helps. I just can't believe how much less painful this pregnancy has been compared to with Byron when I was in agonies. I'm sure it's down to all the lying about I'm doing! Lol


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I do love my all in one pillow thing although my OH has started calling it my penis pillow cos it looks like a willy to him apparently :blush:

I'm going to buy our car seat and isofix base today in the boots sale. The car seat has over £40 off compared to mothercare and the base has £20 off so that's some pennies saved :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good gilz! Mothercare is usually the most expensive, even with discounts.

I'm feeling weirdly empowered, like it was a little test and in the end I won by taking myself home. Lol I'm so weird these days!

We've got our good friend coming round today so I can give her the necklace at last. Byron's made her a card too. Might have a challenge if we start talking hospitals. She's an anaesthetist and has only ever seen the pain and relief side of the labour story so has very biased views entirely at odds with the place I'm inat the moment! Must try and avoid the subject and talk about her ex instead! :rofl:

Thanks all for being so great. It's at times like this that I totally love this forum.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## madcatwoman

you sound alot brighter now peanut, thats good!:winkwink:

Ooo exciting gilz, fun buying baby stuff but even better if theyre bargains.
we're waiting for our iso fix, we got that part of our travel system in the next sale. we're waiting for loads to come from next, although our BT monitor has litterally just arrived.

well, i feel HUGE today, i feel like im carrying a full term baby, i really do, even DH said i look bigger today when i said i feel like im going to expload lol!. baby was going nuts in there last night, i dont know what was going on, he was litterally keeping me awake until he stopped&I nodded off.i think we're going to have a live wire in baby b!.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Just dropping in to say hi!

Hope you have all had a fab christmas! Oooh we got a lovely present off my mum for baby Petal! It was a cute baby grow with matching bib from next!

:happydance:

MIL is also starting knitting cardigans for us in white and lemon until we know the sex! So exciting!

Stay Well!!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

Glad your home Peanut, you know me hospital and pain killer fan but deffinatly a bit ott. They could maybe have offered you a lounge area for afew hours to see how it goes or MAU not a ruddy bed thats scary when the offer to admit u. 

Pram is in store!!!! we go to pickit up tomorrow afternoon YAY!!!!!!

Congratz Gilz on the shopping. Idnt think our car seat goes with the isofix if it does i may consider telling matt to get 1 he is a bit daft. When with me Abby will be in the front so I'm not always craining my neck round.

20 Weeks today!


----------



## gilz82

Happy 20 weeks today Molly and so exciting your pram is in the store. 

I'm so happy that in our new car you can turn the front airbag off so I'll be able to put the carseat in the front next to me


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo Molly you're 20 weeks! :happydance: We found the isofix really useful in the newborn seat. We weren't intending to get it but it was on offer and we weren't paying so we did!


----------



## sequeena

My mum turned up a few hours ago with gifts. Was quite a shocker considering her last words to me were 'I won't contact you again' :wacko: Not what I needed right now to be honest.


----------



## molly85

Sequeena is it you who's mum doesn't like children? 
If she doesn't support you best not have her aroundright now, then make her make up for it when she gets a grip


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> *Sequeena is it you who's mum doesn't like children?*
> If she doesn't support you best not have her aroundright now, then make her make up for it when she gets a grip

No, don't think you have the right one hun lol xx my mum is the one who has defended my niece/sister after they have been very horrible to me by telling me they hated me, didn't care when I overdosed etc.

I don't know how to feel. Part of me wants her back in my life but she lives with them... :wacko:


----------



## molly85

im so dippy soz. 
familys r a nightmare


----------



## madcatwoman

shame we cant choose our families!!:winkwink:

happy new weeks to everyone by the way, peanut,v-baby and myself- its our V-day week:happydance:, finally!!:happydance:

bids has her scan tomorrow, i think.


----------



## sequeena

Would be nice wouldn't it madcat :wacko: OH and I don't have one nice family member between us....


----------



## molly85

Yep Bids in tomorrow then me, I think she was down for a boy, then me for a girl. seen as we have everything in white. except my cute outfit I don't really care. petrified something will be wrong but as i'bv been kicked thumped and poked and been able to feel abby through my stomach, bum or head not sure which


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Would be nice wouldn't it madcat :wacko: OH and I don't have one nice family member between us....

sounds like my family, my brother caused so much trouble it was unbelieavable(i now have nothing to do with him), my mother was an evil piece of work and quite simply should never have had me, my sister is 'ok' but moody&never even went to my wedding, my dad was always the one who cared for me, but old age is making him a terrible misery guts!. i often wonder how ive come out of it all feeling,...well...balenced i guess!. I quite freely admit i am embarrassed by my family.


----------



## molly85

eugh my family are just mad and insensitive. Deffinatly not what I would have chossen


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Peanut so sorry that you ended up in hospital, nightmare place I know exactly how you feel. You seem to have had double dose of every pregnancy related symptom/complication imaginable.

I guess I have been really lucky, OH and I have been at it like :bunny::bunny::haha: libido has gone through the roof. 

Waiting for a yummy curry, have done all I can think of with turkey now :sick:

Feeling loads of movements now, especially when being shouted at work :growlmad: Have to stop myself shouting back saying they are scaring my poor :baby:!! Its not their faults though so bite my tongue hard.

Sorry for all the work worries, its stressful. Mine not too bad, but still dont know where I am going at the beginning of feb. Going to have to go back earlier than I wanted in order to secure a job-share post. May finish even earlier then. Need to read my maternity documents and get my head round the whole thing.

Hope everyone is ok.....when are the next scans? Its you Molly, isnt it? Then Bids? :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Happy Halfway There Molly :cake:


----------



## molly85

Bids then me on friday. Just had a call from Matt His grandads had a fall and is in a Coma notexpected tomake it through the night, No matter how crazy our familys are this has really upset me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Happy 20wks Molly hon and so sorry to hear about Matts grandad :( I hope hes alright!

Happy V week to Peanut, madcat and vbaby....it will be me next week :wohoo: cant believe time is flying by :dohh:

madcat funny my fellow colleague (male) today commented on how more obvious my bump was :wacko: I havent seen him in like 10days is all :loopy: Even Oliver says baby Charlie has gotten bigger :shrug:

Sequeena hon I commented in your journal :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your hospital visit Peanut hon :hugs: honestly OTT :trouble: glad to hear you are now on the mend :kiss:

Well Ladies I left work early today as I still wasnt feeling too great :( I dont know if its sugar levels or am anaemic or what but I have been having the shakes and going dizzy and light headed :wacko: for two nights in a row I have gotten it quite bad but today I had a day time bout and it wasnt nice at all :nope: I have a MW app at 25wks so 18th Jan but may bring it forward to have my bloods checked my next GTT isnt until 20th Jan and I was feeling quietly optomistic about the whole GD thingy but now am not so sure :sad1: On a more positive note I got a few of Charlies things delivered today which I bought in the Next sale and I also got delivery of my HUGE baby clothes bundle (the one I won on ebay!) Such a fantastic set of clothes I now think we have ample sleepsuits and vests to get us through the first 3mths....now for some cute ickle outfits (only a few mind :rofl:) 

Great news about the baby buys Gilz :) I love a bargain and am trying to rein in my sales shopping online for baby stuff :rofl: MUST NOT SPEND ANYMORE CASH!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: everyone. Suddenly there seems to be loads of crap happening. :( Molly I hope your OH's Granddad comes round or, well, is at peace and that the two of you can manage. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Thanks Madly had myself a good old sniffle. My dad was very nice and cheered me up. Turns out he has had a stroke so has been given 48 hours to go one way or the other which is weirdly good news. 

I think we will be going with Roger William now as William is Matts Grandads name the Girl names I have picked are from my family so it works quite well. 

Sounds more like low blood sugar than high blood sugar madly, or low blood pressure. def worth atleast having your blood sugar done with the gp or nurse or even in a pharmacy rather than go through the whole GTT nightmare.

Ladies a note for when your babies are older if anything ever happens to some one they care about don't lie to them or not tell them stuff, tell them exactly what is going on kids are tough and will understand better if they know. No one has told Matts 16 year old cousin her grandfather might die or that he has had a stroke and she thinks he will be a fine, Matts 15 year old brother is a bit more aware. I had to check what I could say to them though it was his brother who called Matt to tell him. Having nearly lost my mum a few times and my parents went for honesty it's so much easier to handle and others don't have to walk on egg shells. Death and illness are part of life. Mini rant over, anyone have a tissue i have tear snot on my nose


----------



## molly85

We will be fine first grandparent Matt might loose, I've lost all mine by the age of 13 so know what it feels like. I think knowing what's gong on has cheered matt up a bit. we'll have a cuddle when he gets home, unless he stays at his mums


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, sounds like you have done some expanding recently too then.
these last two evenings ive also recieved two hard(-er..than normal)kicks to the side of my lower stomach, and what with being ticklish there they have really made me jump!. those little hands/feet/knees whatever are really getting strong now.

i also agree, your dizzy spells sound more like a low sugar than high!


----------



## molly85

haveu had them jam a limb in your stomach muscles down there? bleeding hurts.


----------



## madcatwoman

erm, it doesnt hurt, but with the force i feel when this does happen from time to time it does feel like he's kicking the muscle/ligament, he does it, i jump, then he stops, as if to say "whats your problem?!!"

all my kicks and jabs are always lower stomach area, or even lower than that, the most i feel towards my ribs are occassional flutters, anyone else the same?

its nice to know hes growing stronger though!


----------



## molly85

it's more a continuas poke it get there but yep most stuff is south of the border I think being a few weeks behind makes a difference 

Happy V days girls and Gilz of course happy 20 weeks


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly hon I hope everything turns out ok :hugs:

Madly definitely go and get yourself checked out if you are feeling horrible :hugs:

Bids if you are lurking good luck for tomorrow, let's see if Madly's got another one right :happydance:

As for my bargains didn't get any :cry: Boots have sold out of the car seat in the colour we wanted and we didn't buy the isofix either as the car seat for when the jellybean is bigger can only go in an isofix car and my OHs car doesn't have isofix so back to the drawing board.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Molly hon I hope everything turns out ok :hugs:
> 
> Madly definitely go and get yourself checked out if you are feeling horrible :hugs:
> 
> Bids if you are lurking good luck for tomorrow, let's see if Madly's got another one right :happydance:
> 
> As for my bargains didn't get any :cry: Boots have sold out of the car seat in the colour we wanted and we didn't buy the isofix either as the car seat for when the jellybean is bigger can only go in an isofix car and my OHs car doesn't have isofix so back to the drawing board.

oh gilz, have you been trying boots online?, thats where our stuff as been coming from, between boots and the next sale and one thing from mothercare we have courier deliveries expected coming out of our backsides now,next keep bringing things in dribs and drabs every day.


----------



## molly85

If it makes you feel better all car seats are made to certain safty standards so you could get 1 from asda or one from halfords they are all the same except for the fancy touches, does it need to fit your pram?
Maybe consider buying a 0-3 one for the car and a standard 0 for your car


----------



## gilz82

It was Boots online we'd seen the carseat Madcat, it's not the end of the world we'll get it at some point. 

The carseat is the one that combines with the pram Molly so when the jellybean is small we'll have to get that one. After the point when he's big enough for a group 1 seat it won't really matter. Think I was just more excited about buying something, rather than excited about what I was buying if that makes sense. These would have been the first things we've bought for the baby. 

I shouldn't bother about it, I'm positive quite shortly we'll have bought loads of stuff.


----------



## molly85

get shopping girl, its very soothing and remember vat goes up on the 3rd


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz if it helps I rarely used the carseat on our pram. It's useful but not necessary. They're not to be in them for more than two hours because the shale compresses the spine so a car drive, round the shops and home was usually too long and we'd transfer Byron to the pram. What pram have you got? Our baby seat has an isofix base so the seat can be used with or without isofix in the car. Most can do both or just seatbelt.

Hugest hugs Molly. I know where you're coming from. DH's maternal grandma died when mil was 16 and granddad last year but they were not at all close. He's hugely close to his dad's grandparents who are well into their 80s and unwell. They're both on that downward path of illness. I only had one granny who died when I was 19. I was devastated. DH doesn't really know how it feels and I really worry about how he'll cope when the time comes.

Madcat I get similar. I think her feet are always inward so kicking against my guts and stomach. Lots of twiddley fingers in my pelvis which sometimes tickle. With Byron his knees always stuck out so I had loads of movement from them and he'd often hook his toes under my ribs which is just horrible! I find the movement makes me nauseous like travel sickness.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Gilz if it helps I rarely used the carseat on our pram. It's useful but not necessary. They're not to be in them for more than two hours because the shale compresses the spine so a car drive, round the shops and home was usually too long and we'd transfer Byron to the pram. What pram have you got? Our baby seat has an isofix base so the seat can be used with or without isofix in the car. Most can do both or just seatbelt.
> 
> Hugest hugs Molly. I know where you're coming from. DH's maternal grandma died when mil was 16 and granddad last year but they were not at all close. He's hugely close to his dad's grandparents who are well into their 80s and unwell. They're both on that downward path of illness. I only had one granny who died when I was 19. I was devastated. DH doesn't really know how it feels and I really worry about how he'll cope when the time comes.
> 
> Madcat I get similar. I think her feet are always inward so kicking against my guts and stomach. Lots of twiddley fingers in my pelvis which sometimes tickle. With Byron his knees always stuck out so I had loads of movement from them and he'd often hook his toes under my ribs which is just horrible! I find the movement makes me nauseous like travel sickness.

not only bump buddies, but we seem to have all the same movements, i too feel him kick my guts, litterally my bowels sometimes!,kicks towards my inners and outters, and like you so many twiddly little movements down low, thats where the HB is so it must be his hands.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> get shopping girl, its very soothing and remember vat goes up on the 3rd

thats why, while we were at it, we decided to get the cot too, not only was is in the sale, but we remembered the VAT too!


----------



## molly85

Thanks peanut,it's going to be tough he hides alot of stuff inside


----------



## PeanutBean

It's a head down position madcat though I think mine is a bit diagonal as my bump is often firm to the right. Sometimes she really shuffles about high up but I reckon a lot goes inside where I don't feel so much and where it gives me gut and stomach ache!

Can't believe it's so close to work time now. :( We've got visitors thu, fri and sat, two days then back. At least I can count down to my leave then I suppose.


----------



## molly85

dang is that what i keep feeling in my butt is abby kicking my bowel lol. typicali ddnt know that


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> It's a head down position madcat though I think mine is a bit diagonal as my bump is often firm to the right. Sometimes she really shuffles about high up but I reckon a lot goes inside where I don't feel so much and where it gives me gut and stomach ache!
> 
> Can't believe it's so close to work time now. :( We've got visitors thu, fri and sat, two days then back. At least I can count down to my leave then I suppose.

youre right about the shuffling around, i do feel that alot, like body rolls and all sorts. only once have i found the HB near my belly button,i dont think he heads up that way very often at all. I often see my bump as if its more poking over to the right or the left. Would be interesting to see with our own eyes how theyre lying in there!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> dang is that what i keep feeling in my butt is abby kicking my bowel lol. typicali ddnt know that

:haha

yes our babies think its amusing to kick our bowels inside as well as our tummies outside!


----------



## molly85

at 12 weeks it was head down cycling away so could easily be doing star jumps i there.


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron was tranverse for ages, so late I began to worry. I get much more heartburn this time with the baby the right way round! Got a lot of movement right now - twiddle to the right, or rather a sharp fingered jab, and something right up top that I guess is a toe pushing up and in a bit. I find these movements very bitter sweet! Lol plus I keep getting jabs into my bladder, suddenly needing a pee, something else you don't get when they're tranverse and spine down.


----------



## molly85

Dang i think my bladder is a pillow it gets painful so quick


----------



## Bids

Hey girls 

hope you al had a fab christmas :D sorry ive not been on - missed loads again hopefully when im back at work next week i'll be back on daily ;)

managed to get my pushchair from boots thanx Cat but like you gilz car seat and isofix sold out so got it from halfords not far off the same price i think isofix is £74 after discount and car seat was £89?! to be honest got so fed up of looking just went for it in the end lol

well d-day tomorrow hope everythings ok and we also get to find out what ''flat eric'' is (lmao DH's nickname for bean) - thanx for the goodlucks :) i'll tx cat and she can update you as soon as she can!!

sorry about all the bad news its a shit time of year :( but keep ya chins up!!! 

i'll be on tomorrow hopefully x


----------



## madcatwoman

Good luck tomorrow Bids!! (did you get the Britax or the Quinny in the end?)

Peanut, you described all the movements i feel down to the minutest detail!, i have EXACTLY the same!


----------



## Bids

britax sorry im dumb forgot to say - quinny hasnt been much cheaper in the sale like i'd hoped, the britax pushchair was tooo cheap to refuse so thanx again for that one ;)

Thanx cant wait for tomoz although feeling nervous as you do!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: I should rename this thread to Britax Brigade!

Good luck tomorrow Bids - exciting!


----------



## Bids

lmao peanut too true :D but once DH test drove it and he was happy with it i thought why not being as you all have hehe

Thanx - cant help but wonder if madly's right hmmmm only 12 hours and i'll know!!!! well hopefully.....


----------



## molly85

I'm not on the Britax Brigade but my pram was ordered weeks before anyone elses, obviously I'm the thread fashion tart lol. Our car seat was cheaper though I think at £50. 
Well no news except there not operating coz the bleed was to deep, fingers crossed he wakes up.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :rofl: I should rename this thread to Britax Brigade!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Bids - exciting!

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
we should have a get together next year!


----------



## madcatwoman

madcatwoman said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I should rename this thread to Britax Brigade!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Bids - exciting!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> we should have a get together next year!Click to expand...

my tickers havent changed:cry: !!
but baby is now 13.5inch tall!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

I thought the tickers would stick eventually.

Well news in he died at 11pm.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Girls :wave:

Molly I am so sorry to hear your sad news :sad1: Look after yourselves and am sending a huge :hugs:

Happy half way there Gilz :) am sure you will pick up some great bargains real soon :thumbup:

and Happy V Day Peanut and Madcat :wohoo: and about the tickers Madcat Charlie is a papaya too and so I looked at the fruits list and it sticks for weeks 22,23 and 24 :dohh: although this confused me as a bump update email said they have a HUGE growth spurt now hence all the mad movements we are now feeling :wacko: 

I too am getting lots more kicks and they are much stronger too :) He sort of has a pattern hes awake right now and then he will sleep into mid aft and then wake again about 6pm until I go to bed :wacko: I have a lot of external tummy pokes and because I am having lots of spine pressure right now I think he is head down as he suffers hiccups and this is where I feel the hiccups but he is back to back iykwim hence the spine ache :( This was Olivers position too I just hope he shifts his arse cause Oliver proved to be a problem :dohh: I also feel a lot of pressure near my bladder and under my right rib so I reckon this is his bum or feet :loopy: The feeling of pressure under my ribs like when hes pushing them out makes me feel :sick: its the only feeling I dont like and like you madcat some of the jabs make me bloody jump too :lol:

Its probably a little late now Bids but am hoping I predicted correct again :) good luck xxx

Well am on day off and have only been up half hour :) I forgot to mention yesterday although I updated my journal that me and my boss had words before I left early yesterday and sorted a few issues out....anyways I feel alot better :thumbup: Hopefully everything will work out now BUT like you Peanut I will be counting down the days until Mat Leave end of March for me :) Cant bloody wait :wohoo:

Oh and I won Charlie two pairs of ickle Next Jeans on ebay just under 7.00 for both pairs inc p&p absolute bargain :) They are 8.00-10.00 each to buy and I didnt want to spend this amount for something he wont be in long :) They are hardly worn and if they turn out to be anything like the bundle I won and recieved yesterday they will be perfect :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!
Well so much to catch up on!
Bids good luck today,bit late i know!,can't wait to hear,and molly best of luck for tomorrow in case i don't get back on later.

Peanut,that was an awful scare you had,thank god everything is ok now.x
Happy v day peanut and madcat,wks are flying by I think!
Happy 20wks gilz and molly.xx

Well we'd a great xmas,but certaintly full on,and today is the 1st day i'm just relaxing!
Feeling pretty wrecked so pyjamas day today i think.
Our water came back today finally,we were 9 days without and it was really starting to piss me off.I was feeling rank,and our house smelt coz we couldn't keep flushing toilets and stuff.Just starting the laundry now,but there must be at least 10 loads here so it'll take a while to catch up I think!

I'd a hospital appointment yest,and to my surprise when I went in to see the doc she gave me a litttle scan!!!!
So I saw my little princess again,it was fab.I asked if she could check the sex for me,a bit of confirmation lol,the lil monkey had her bum tucked as far down as she could so she couldn't get under to see.
She said maybe next time,so don't know if its a new thing at our hospital that they give you a quick scan each visit.My next visits not til i'm 32 wks!!

Did a bit of shopping yest for my lo,got some sleepsuits and bibs and 1 lil outfit and a little pair of boots,they're like the cardy uggs!!!!
They had great stuff in mothercare half price,gorgeous lil dresses and stuff but i know she'll get loads for pressies so i tried to refrain from buying too much!
She's gonna be spoilt.She even got an xmas pressie from my mil,a lil sleepsuit and hat and a selection box!!


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry to hear your news molly,I didn't see your message til after i'd written mine.hope you're ok.xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hi vbaby :wave:

Sounds like you have had one busy Christmas :) Glad to hear your water is back :thumbup:

and great news about the little scan :wohoo: I cant wait for mine in 23days ekkkkkk!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madly,its gonna be amazing,your pics will be even better coz you've waited that little bit longer!!


----------



## molly85

Thank god for water Vbaby.
Yup we are ok, on stand by for any little jobs. Found out half the family dnt want to know the sex, Ahhhhhh. and matt suggested William Roger I reminded him half the class will be a william so it's on the fence. 
Thanks for the weekly congratz they seem to come so quick now.
Much to do on 6 hours sleep, got a pram to collect house work to do and an idina and drinks with friends tonight


----------



## madcatwoman

so much news, really sorry to hear yours molly:shrug:.

Newsflash!!

Bids is expecting a healthy baby boy, shes just let me know and is over the moon. which means madly- you gone and done it again!, got another one right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Great news :rofl: I should start charging a fee :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

ahhh pressures on now. Congratz Bids send her hugs from me madcat.

anyone knowwhere my hair straightners are?


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Molly i'm so sorry. I hope your OH is coping. :hugs:

Yay to Bid's boy and Madly's gift! I'm not trusting you to be right Madly, more faith in you than the scan! Lol

Yay also to water vbaby. How awful being without it over Christmas and when everyone's home. Our washing machine is doing the same error again so the man's coming round this afternoon. At least now we can be sure something is wrong so hopefully it can be quickly fixed. Stupid morrisons didn't have our Eco nappies so we're bring forced to add to landfill. :growlmad:

Went to an unexpected group with Byron this morning at the local sure start. They can't have promoted it well as me and my two pals were the only ones there but it was good to have a catch up. Should be starting lunch for my parents now but well knackered so DH has to do it.


----------



## molly85

I think he's ok he'sin bed with Molly. damn my eyes are stinging from not sleeping. how i'm going to make it through to last orders and drive home is beyond me. poor bloke had to have one of my pre measured JD and cokes before bed I'm a bit tight on the jD but drinking in the morning just looks weird even if u have done a 12 hour shift.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ahhh pressures on now. Congratz Bids send her hugs from me madcat.
> 
> anyone knowwhere my hair straightners are?

im sure she'llbe on later molly!.

your straighteners are under your bid where your OH kicked them as he walked into the room.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

How freaky :lol: am sure to get one wrong Peanut :shrug: The only grad I cant predict for is Ozzieshunni for some reason I want to say :blue: & :pink: :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok Ladies so I predicted 7 out of 7 correct so far :rofl:

Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
Madly :blue: :thumbup:
Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
vbaby :pink: :thumbup:
Bids :blue: :thumbup:
Molly :pink: :shrug:
Loopy :pink: :shrug: 
Sequeena :blue: :shrug:
Sofie :pink: :shrug:
Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
Dare :blue: :shrug:
NOMORE :blue: :shrug:

So Molly and Loopy are next both with :pink: bundles :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly I'm so sorry hon hope you and Matt are both ok :hugs:

Yay for water, fabby Christmases and an extra peak at your princess :happydance:

We're not getting a britax either Molly so we'll have to start an alternative pram group :rofl:

Oh and congrats Bids and Madly please have a shot at the lotto numbers for us!!


----------



## vbaby3

Awww congrats bids,thats great news!!!Lil boys are the best:happydance:
Madly this is getting freaky!!!!!Well done!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MADLYTTC said:


> Ok Ladies so I predicted 7 out of 7 correct so far :rofl:
> 
> Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
> Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
> Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
> Madly :blue: :thumbup:
> Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
> vbaby :pink: :thumbup:
> Bids :blue: :thumbup:
> Molly :pink: :shrug:
> Loopy :pink: :shrug:
> Sequeena :blue: :shrug:
> Sofie :pink: :shrug:
> Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
> Dare :blue: :shrug:
> NOMORE :blue: :shrug:
> 
> So Molly and Loopy are next both with :pink: bundles :winkwink:

:happydance:

Whoop I am convinced I am having a girl aswell! So not long until we find out! only 1 month 1 week and 3 days until we find out!

How exciting!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

> MY BABY'S PROGRESS: WEEK 24
> Only 16 more weeks to go!
> My 2 pound baby's checklist for the week: 1) ears: done; 2) fingernails: done; 3) toe nails: done; 4) eyebrows and lashes: done, 5) (if I have a boy) testicles: taking their 3-4 day trip from tummy to scrotum; and 6) lungs walls: secreting "surfactant" - a surface-activated fat on their lungs necessary for breathing

I got a 2lb baby in there!:haha:, it feels like it too!

and only 16 weeks to go...


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo baby's a cauliflower.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oo baby's a cauliflower.

OH!! how lovely!!!!:haha:

my bump is feeling huge and achey today!, it seems the more active day i have the more i feel the effects of my 2lb baby !.

on a bright note, baby bath set and sterilliser/warmer set arrived today:winkwink:, our spare room is slowley filling up with all the baby things!.
and on another bright note, i have a lovely new Nikon camera on the way(wanted one for years), i just have to sell ALL my sony lenses and camera on ebay now to pay for it all.


----------



## PeanutBean

Very jealous madcat!! I so want a new digital camera, a proper SLR this time.

So sleepy. Byron's watching Ponyo. Glad for a break from Kiki. Parents came for a nice lunch.

I am so sick of my preg alerts. Bounty comes on a Tuesday so is two days out and Boota is a whole week out for some reason. :wacko: EDD is right on both sites. Congratulations to us V-dayers by the way! I can hardly believe how fast we are all cooking.


----------



## gilz82

I have a weird question to ask :blush:

My bump is still small, just the giant boobies but I've gone from 8st12 to 9st8. I know i need to and am supposed to put weight on but I feel totally uncomfortable in my own body and it's quite horrible. 

Has/does anyone else feel like this? Does it eventually go away?


----------



## madcatwoman

youre welcome to buy mine, if youre interested(sony A350). just putting it&Lenses on ebay at the moment. Nikons have always been out of my reach,until the other day when DH said with my camera, plus all the lenses if i sold it all i could afford a nikon. 

i get all the bounty/boots updates on the wrong days too!!. the only one that is right is my FB one!!.
i feel huge&heavy again today!, LO is doing rolls in me as i speak, odd feeling!.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I have a weird question to ask :blush:
> 
> My bump is still small, just the giant boobies but I've gone from 8st12 to 9st8. I know i need to and am supposed to put weight on but I feel totally uncomfortable in my own body and it's quite horrible.
> 
> Has/does anyone else feel like this? Does it eventually go away?

you know what, i feel totally different. ive never been happy with my body, esp my stomach, and my weight etc etc. but since getting a proper bump i feel like for once i look like a should do and for a good reason!,(ive no idea what i weigh now either). before getting pregnant i didnt think id like looking pregnant though, funny!


----------



## gilz82

Maybe my head will sort itself out once my bump is a bit bigger. 

Congrats on the new camera Madcat, we want to get a new one at some point, not that I'm a photographer remotely just I currently have a basic kodak digital and we'd rather have something a little better so all the millions of jellybean pictures we take over the next few years are good.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Maybe my head will sort itself out once my bump is a bit bigger.
> 
> Congrats on the new camera Madcat, we want to get a new one at some point, not that I'm a photographer remotely just I currently have a basic kodak digital and we'd rather have something a little better so all the millions of jellybean pictures we take over the next few years are good.

i think maybe if you have always had a nice figure i would be a little different to except this one, thats my thinking!!.

i feel sorry for our poor baby, his life is going to be infront of a lens with me!


----------



## gilz82

We'll have loads of pictures too, I love looking back through all mine and my sisters. My OH doesn't haven't many pictures from his childhood so I don't want to mirror that.


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't weigh myself. The only time I've been weighed in years is my two booking in appointments and they are in kg so I don't actually know how much they are! But I'd been the sane size and shape for about 10 years before having Byron so it did feel very odd being pregnant. You will mostly return to the same afterwards but a woman's body does change permanently after pregnancy and birth. The thing I most dislike is having the hugest boobs and they do get less noticeable as the bump grows. I feel totally out of proportion at first. I think maybe it's one of those things where you have to learn to just go with the flow. There's no escaping massive changes. Sorry that's probably really unhelpful!

Madcat I'd love to say yes but we've no money for such luxuries. I should really just use my film SLR to get the best pics but it's a pain carrying everything round when there's loads of baby stuff too!


----------



## madcatwoman

my boobs havent really grown that much, which im truely greatful for!!!:happydance:

Peanut, i totally understand, DSLRs are a complete luxuary, if i hadnt built up my collection to what i have now there would be no way id be buying a new one at this time of life!


----------



## PeanutBean

One day... They're so much better since I got my digital and cheaper for equivalent quality. I'd so buy one with my bonus if there weren't more important things to save for.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz I understand how you feel :hugs: I had a breast reduction when I was 21yrs old having 8lb in weight taken from each boob and this pregnancy they are just well sort of in the way, heavy, huge and sore :sad1: I dont like them :nope: and I hope they go back once I have Charlie :thumbup:

Sofie I also predict a :pink: for you :) so fxed I am right in that case :lol:

Great to hear you recieved more baby stuff madcat :) Its just brilliant isnt it!

Well am not feeling too great again...I cant understand why this feeling comes around this time of an eve :shrug: I did have nasty evening MS but I dont feel :sick: as such just out of sorts :saywhat: I cant phathom whats going on :wacko: I had a bath earlier but cut it short when I started to feel dizzy again :( and then I decided to cheer myself up by digging out some of Olivers 1st outfits and sorting all Charlies clothes into a storage box for now until we go purchase his drawers :thumbup: Well the box is packed :rofl: Heres a rough list of what we have so far :lol:

15 sleepsuits
16 vests
2 rompers
7 two piece sets (trousers and tops)
2 pairs of dungarees
6 tops
1 cotton blanket
1 shawl
3 hats
1 wool hat and mitten set
3 pair bootees
1 pair of baby trainers
1 pair of baby slippers
1 pair baby shoes

2 comfort blankets

6 avent baby bottles
2 packs of nappies
6 packs of cotton wool balls
baby bath set
fisher price bouncer
moses basket, stand and sheets
floor play blanket
changing bag

and we have on the way........

pushchair and car seat
and more clothes including sleepsuits, tops, rompers, mittens and Jeans.

I think our list of stuff to buy is dwindling by the minute :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:hope you dont feel too rough for long madly!

well heres my list so far

2 sleep suits
1 pair of shoes
1 bath set
travel system
steriliser
potty set
monitor
still to come...
playmat
bouncer
cot
anti colic bottles
(all cheap sale items!:happydance:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: madcat :) I love bargains arent they great :)

My best buy so far except the britax (of course :rofl:) is my fantastic changing bag a steal at 11.60 down from 29.00 ....I LOVE IT :dohh:

I think you need to clothes shop for Bailey now :)


----------



## sequeena

I am so mad :growlmad: On another forum a pregnant woman has announced she's divorcing her husband, cutting contact with the children and having the child adopted. Bit fishy but whatever, her life. She then went on to say it's her husband's child (though he thinks it isn't so obviously she was cheating) but she's not going to tell him because it's 'easier this way'.

WTF!!! I cannot believe she is denying him the right to know his child! :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Sequeena. Don't waste your energy on what others are doing. Better to think about yourself and your LO.

Madly I feel off in the evening. I have just eaten a butty for tea and am retching through it. I can hardly ever manage a bath. Even if I can get in one I feel ill, sick and dizzy, unless it's too cold to enjoy. The past few days I've been napping at 6pm. What kind of time is that to nap?! My ms seems to be pretty bad again which I'm not happy about.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi all :flower:
 
Bids, big :hugs::hugs: and congratulations on your little boy :happydance:

Feeling a bit poo myself, bit chesty and cold remnants. Probably shouldnt have had flu jab today but couldnt be bothered making another appointment when better.

And madly....wow...!! PsychicM :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut and Madly :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 

I've just bought my first bargains :happydance: got the car seat base and baby monitors for better than half price!! Now think I better focus on getting the jellybean some clothes :haha:


----------



## Bids

gilz82 said:


> I have a weird question to ask :blush:
> 
> My bump is still small, just the giant boobies but I've gone from 8st12 to 9st8. I know i need to and am supposed to put weight on but I feel totally uncomfortable in my own body and it's quite horrible.
> 
> Has/does anyone else feel like this? Does it eventually go away?

Hey gilz dont worry i have massive boobs too and still have no bump when i lie down i can feel the baby/hardness below my stomach but nothing else, you cant tell im preggars and i am eating the same as i was before and not looking forward to putting the weight on either i just wont be comfortable being ''fat'' i asked the lady today who did my scan if i was 'normal' and she said i was and that everyones different and my baby is 'normal' size so im not worrying perhaps we'll just put weight on in the last few weeks?!!! 

still havent been feeling movement either?!!:shrug:

Thanx for all the congrats girls we're totally on :cloud9: its just the answer we wanted :happydance: still doesn feel real though!! thanx for predicting correctly madly.... cant wait hmmm now we just need to decide on a name?!!! 

Sorry for your news molly seems to me winter is a terrible time for loses my thoughts are with you and fam :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Aw Peanut and Madly :hugs: hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I've just bought my first bargains :happydance: got the car seat base and baby monitors for better than half price!! Now think I better focus on getting the jellybean some clothes :haha:

Yay Gilz happy shopping. I cant stop cooing over our moses basket :winkwink:

So sorry to hear about yours and Matts loss Molly :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I know how you feel Bids I'm still not feeling any movement yet either, do you know if you have an anterior placenta?


----------



## Bids

dont think so Gilz apparently im totally 'normal' and everything looks good?! But i think at some places they dont tell you there and then so maybe the MW will bring something up on 31st jan but as far as i know im good?!

iv always been worried about putting the weight on and at my last mw app (15 and half weeks) i hadnt put any weight on?! how tall are you again gilz?!! im hoping that i wont put too much weight on till last 6-8 weeks, it is possible so we can hope and pray lol but main thing obviously is baby is ok!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm not tall I'm only 5ft5" so there definitely can't be much more room left inside for his highness to grown into. Next growth spurth I'm bound to go straight out the way :rofl:


----------



## Bids

haha yeah you will then - i was just guessing i have height on my side wondered if you was the same lol 

you should have a neat football anyway being a boy so ''they'' say ;) it'll be all good, im sure we'll love having a bump once we get one!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: I had no football! I think the shape all depends on how long your torso is and what position the baby's lying in. I'm 5'3 and short waisted and with Byron transverse for ages my bump was massively wide! It meets my boobs already so I look huge because of being short.


----------



## Bids

lol peanut who are ''they'' anyway?!! 

well apparently baby is sitting up on his feet and i do have quite a long body too so who knows!!


----------



## molly85

Thank you ladies, Matt is doing good, went out for dinner with Friends. He's a little tiddly so had a play with pram.
I am very excited over that I have constructed it all. brilliant action very stearable with 1 hand. Hamley my Teddy baby is in the car seat, yet to figure out how the straps work on that. 

Not at all happy with the purple stretch marks and though I have always been cuddly I'm not liking swelling in teh middle i'm a midget so boobs will soon be on the tummy. 

I was very good on my curry had my naan for starter then bindi barji and tikka chiken(starter) and a table spoon of rice for main and that was it. 

hugs girls 14 hours and we giove madlys reputation another test


----------



## gilz82

Good luck for today Molly I'm sure your little bean will be perfect :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning! Another exciting day today!

Sorry about your stretchies Molly, wish there was something I could recommend but I honestly think nothing makes a difference. I had none at all then at 35 weeks, or some time about then, my entire stomach just split and I was covered in them. They were agony as well! From my belly button down it's all silver now. They went right down into my hairline. I had to change knickers as they were so sore. I'm hoping I won't do that again!

Well we've all just woken and have to meet friends for lunch at 11! Think we might just be a bit late. Lol Had a lovely night's sleep though.


----------



## madcatwoman

Im doing ok, i hope that doesnt happen to me, that i get to about 35 weeks and then split!:cry: I lather myself in oil at the moment, im like an oil slick, but i guess you'll get them if youre going to:cry:

i had a mad evening with baby b!, he just didnt stop moving!, if he wasnt kicking or proding he was rolling back and forth, from the time i stepped in the bath at 8pm till the time i went to bed at 11:haha:, i didnt even have anything sugary!. then he stopped, and went to sleep, then i woke at 7.30 needing a wee and he started up again at 8!.(does this mean baby will be good and sleep durring the nights!!!?).

wondering what deliveries might arrive today!

all my camera equiptment is flying off ebay on buy it nows/or best offers,, so pleased, getting more for it than the camera shop offered me.


----------



## gilz82

Good news about your camera stuff Madcat :thumbup:

I'm sooo tired today I've been up since half 3 just couldn't sleep and my hips are so sore. Feel like I could be quite crabby today :blush:

Does anyone have anything nice planned for new years eve?


----------



## molly85

Morning/afternoon, I slept some how. woke up around 5am for the loo but been ok. Curry tummyis not happy but managable lol. 

Sleep goooood. I have had stretch marks for years but loads of purple ones was unnerving.

right girls without a pram or car seat I have a voucher from boots. it gives 20% off prams and car seats if you def spend over £75 at once I can give u the Code or you can apply yourselves to join the parenting club. might be useful for when some one wants their own car seat as a few are compatable with our pram. i will prob do a little ohot shoot with it tomorrow.

Matt said I have a scan today, how did I not know


----------



## tas1

Hey all,
Havent been on the forum for a while just to check my private messages,seems like Christmas has been busy for me but doesnt seem like it!

I hope your all ok and still enjoying pregnancy. 

Just want to say Happy V-day for yesterday to everyone due on 21st April!

Im going for a bath now and getting ready to go to my sisters for NYE i doubt i'll make it to 12 as i could easily sleep now

Happy New Year to you all and we'll all have babies to look forward to next year 

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

happy new years Tas!:thumbup:

Gilz, suprisingly my hips didnt wake me up till about 6 or 7 am this morning!, but as a rule theyre pretty bad. ive been sleeping on 3 pillows the length of my body, but they fall out of the bed eventually!, im waiting for a long body pillow from ebay to arrive.

:happydance:and another delivery today, the moses basket arrived, complete with bedding. You would think Next would just deliver it all in one go really.

nothing much planned tonight, just a cosey night in, DH bought pringles and chocolate fingers for us to to munch on this evening. i was never one for pub get togethers though,just not my thing, the best new years was probably the night we stayed at the hilton tower in manchester, magnificent views of the sky line at midnight and a lovely dinner.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! Our friends have just left and DH is putting Byron to sleep. Been a nice day but I'm tired and have jobs to do. Going to sit a while first. Have to change all our bedding, put a wash on and do my final assessment for this module of my course, technically due today.

Glad you slept ok Molly.

Madcat your bean could be jiggling while you're asleep. Sometimes with Byron DH would wake in the night and spend a little time feeling him jiggle while I was asleep.

My wrap arrived today. Looks pretty good and a lovely turquoise colour. Waiting for the raincover and yesterday we ordered a new microwave we've needed for yonks.

Our plans for new year are to try and stay awake til 12! Lol. I don't often bother with new year, we never did growing up. I think I might have a glass of port though as I've still not got round to that!


----------



## sequeena

I'm covered in stretch marks, they're not a bad thing. Happy new year girls xxx


----------



## gilz82

We're going to the pub for nye. We're going with my OHs mum and her partner, one of our friends and two of my sisters. 

I honestly couldn't see it far enough, it doesn't start til 9pm and I'd quite happily be in bed by then if I had a choice. Hopefully everyone won't want to stay til it finishes at 2am as I have to drive some people home. 

Don't have any new stretch marks yet but I'm bound to get them, I got them all over my sides when I got fat and then lost weight. This time I have to admit I don't really care they are for the baby.


----------



## madcatwoman

true peanut, he might still be jiggling then, although i know hes not when i wake first thing

yes i must also remember to get a raincover!!. glad youre getting a new microwave though!:thumbup:........remember the days when we didnt even have microwaves?(or am i showing my age?)

and talking of hips gilz, lol, mine has just gone numb again!. been out helping DH do things in the frong garden, think ive been on my pins for too long.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat rest up now! Yes I well remember about microwaves. A thread about uni fees a while back had someone saying some relative didn't even have a microwave when he went to uni in the 90s. Made me laugh both that not having one could now be seen as a sign of poverty and the fact that loads of people didn't have them then. As a family we got our first when I was about 16 or 17 so mid to late 90s and we weren't singleton students! :rofl:

Our old one broke a few months ago and we scavved as ancient Bush one that had been my sister's and it's totally rubbish. Doesn't alternate the microwave levels, always on full, and the clockwork timer tends to never turn off if you only set it for a short time and is inaccurate if you set it longer. Annoying as we used to heat Byron's milk 40 secs for it to be perfect so we have to stand and count! Anyway new one is Panasonic and digital so will be lovely.

Our washer is sorted now too. Turns out the electrics had got full of condensation. We dried it out and it was fine so hopefully since I've plugged the holes in the utility there won't be so much of a problem in future.

I tried my wrap a bit, it's sooooo long!! But when wrapped all round it does need to be that long. Need to do it properly and shove in Byron's baby or maybe my nephew tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

Any news from Molly? x


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh madcat rest up now! Yes I well remember about microwaves. A thread about uni fees a while back had someone saying some relative didn't even have a microwave when he went to uni in the 90s. Made me laugh both that not having one could now be seen as a sign of poverty and the fact that loads of people didn't have them then. As a family we got our first when I was about 16 or 17 so mid to late 90s and we weren't singleton students! :rofl:
> 
> Our old one broke a few months ago and we scavved as ancient Bush one that had been my sister's and it's totally rubbish. Doesn't alternate the microwave levels, always on full, and the clockwork timer tends to never turn off if you only set it for a short time and is inaccurate if you set it longer. Annoying as we used to heat Byron's milk 40 secs for it to be perfect so we have to stand and count! Anyway new one is Panasonic and digital so will be lovely.
> 
> Our washer is sorted now too. Turns out the electrics had got full of condensation. We dried it out and it was fine so hopefully since I've plugged the holes in the utility there won't be so much of a problem in future.
> 
> I tried my wrap a bit, it's sooooo long!! But when wrapped all round it does need to be that long. Need to do it properly and shove in Byron's baby or maybe my nephew tomorrow! :rofl:

i think i must have been about16 odd when my family had a microwave y'know!, i asked DH about this, and his family had one alot earlier than that, his family were better off than ours!,just goes to show. I also remember having a chip pan too!!.

well, we have a bottle warmer(+bottles)in with our sterilliser package, so im hoping that will do us proud rather than the microwave. All water for bottles has to be boiled first though doesnt it,i guess you always have to make sure theres a full pre boiled kettle available, or jug, ready to do babies bottle.

Anyway, i hope everyone has a nice evening, im off for a bath, then we're going to break open the chocolate fingers and the pringles together!:haha:
Happy New Year everyone x !:kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy new year everyone!

Enjoy your snacks madcat. I really can't remember how to do bottles! Lol We mostly warmed expressed milk and then cow's milk when he was older.

Loopy there's no news and now you mention it I think the scan was at 2pm so that's ages ago! I hope they've just gone out shopping after, she might not have Internet on her phone. Hope all is well...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well I def thought Molly would have updated by now and of course again I will have predicted right LMAO.....:rofl: My colleague at work had her :baby: this morning by planned c-sec....6lb 20z a little man :wohoo: Both Mummy and :baby: are well :thumbup:

I have been working today BUT I did a really silly thing :( Me and my colleague scrubbed the floors with bleach and because the area isnt as well ventilated as it could be we have been suffering all day from sore red swollen eyes :cry: I went for a sleep thinking resting my eye would make it better and boy was I wrong :wacko: They are watering immensely though so both me and David think this a good thing....I wont be doing it again thats for damn sure :thumbup:

madcat some more of my Next goodies for Charlie came again today....so the delivery people have been here everyday for the last three days now :dohh: I bet their sick of delivering my stuff in dribs and drabs :wacko: AND I got a dispatch email saying my britax is on its way to store :wohoo:

Great news about the camera fetching cash madcat :thumbup:

Peanut am wondering if its possible MS can resurface :shrug: I am relatively bug free now except the sore eyes and sinus sniffs from my bleach attack however this morning I had some cereal about 6.15am before DH took me to work....a very small bowl one of Olivers food bowls tbh so not alot but with the dizzyness I was going with the theory `eat little and often` and cause my break is about 9.30-9.45am I wanted to eat a little summat :thumbup: WELL 5mins later full on retching fit and up came my cereal even DH is starting to feel sorry for me :rofl: He stood rubbing my back bless him whilst I threw it back up :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,just a flying visit to wish you all a happy new year!!!!
No plans here,will prob be snoozing by midnight!
Went and bought more stuff for my lo today,3 more sleepsuits,7vests,socks and bibs!
I think I've enough for her for starters anyway,have enough for the hospital bag anyway.
Even bought myself 3 new pairs and jammies and a nightshirt for the hospital,so I'll be all set!!
Molly hope everything is ok.xxx

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.XXXX


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly it really can. I don't think it's that uncommon for it to return in third tri. I guess once again we're the unlucky ones! Past few days I've been having to sit down panting so close to being sick have I been. I think it's only a matter of time. Silly bleaching lady! I hope your eyes cheer up soon.

I think my girl is enjoying all the noise from Laputa (another Gibli far more scary but Byron is quite fine about). She is jiggling so ferociously it might make me vomit by itself.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Madly it really can. I don't think it's that uncommon for it to return in third tri. I guess once again we're the unlucky ones! Past few days I've been having to sit down panting so close to being sick have I been. I think it's only a matter of time. Silly bleaching lady! I hope your eyes cheer up soon.
> 
> I think my girl is enjoying all the noise from Laputa (another Gibli far more scary but Byron is quite fine about). She is jiggling so ferociously it might make me vomit by itself.

It was horrid poor me and you Peanut :cry: David woke me in night by re-arranging his pillows :growlmad: and whilst laid down I had a light headed dizzy episode and was fighting off the urge to be sick then :( I took some deep breaths and thankfully warded if off but not this morning :nope: Hon you should see my eyes they are really irrated :wacko: I was exposed for about 90mins which seems to have really fooked my eyes :loopy: NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## PeanutBean

Have you bathed them in salt water? It migh help soothe them. Cooled boiled water is best.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Funny I was going to do the `head over steam bowl towel on head` thingy I dont want it to get any worse though or am afraid I might be spending the rest of NYE in casualty :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Well the salt water can't make it worse but might offer some relief. Use a shot glass if you've no eye bath!

It can last such a long time feeling sore can't it? I hope it eases off soon. Are you able to sit with your eyes closed for a while? That'll probably help a bit too.

You know I'm feeling pretty jolly about having this little girl and the year I get to spend with my two kiddies. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too hon despite the crap time I seem to be having :( I cant wait for this New Year cause it will be the Year Charlie is born and the year I get so spend lots of time at home with my two boys (three if I include David who will be working most of the time!)


----------



## molly85

Hello.

Madly do the lottery numbrrs you on the mark again.

We are team PINK!

Matt now wants Abigail (abby) instead of Amelia (mia)


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow huge congratulations Molly, been waiting with baited breath!:happydance::happydance:

Madly - another :thumbup:

Hope I am not the first wrong one - roll on team pink!


----------



## molly85

lol everything else looks good, no huge ears no scary sized nose it looked button.when i can get to the scanner tomorrow I will do u pictures.


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol everything else looks good, no huge ears no scary sized nose it looked button.when i can get to the scanner tomorrow I will do u pictures.

:rofl::rofl: was pretty sure she wouldnt have! She will be beautiful :winkwink: 
Looking forward to the pics. How do you feel now you know? x


----------



## molly85

lol u haven't seen my mothers ears or our noses lol
Umm not sure I had seen a dress i really liked so can now get it lol.oh and i need a pnk top for my dungeries


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly congrats that's fab news :happydance: 

If I'm not on later Happy New Year!! 2011 is going to be an awesome year.


----------



## molly85

Happy New Year, we are off to bed at 9 6 am Matt starts work tomorrow


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay Molly! Another girlie!


----------



## molly85

up is taht 3 now?


----------



## loopylollipop

Yes a Happy New Year to you all !! Wishing everyone all the best and healthy bubs for us all in the NY :flower::flower:

I am already in bed :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just done a chunk of my course assessment and updated my reference file. Woop woop for New Year! :rofl:

Going to watch the rest of Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and maybe play some Endless Ocean to see who through to midnight.


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats molly!! :)


----------



## molly85

we managed tosleep up until midnight and that wasit, we are both now up.Kinda tierd but not horrificly so. 
Matt seems to be winning on the abigail voting eeek


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all and happy 2011! Bit of a grey morning but hooray for no snow, something to be thankful for every day.

Byron has pulled a cracker at breakfast. It had a yoyo in it which necks calling an oyoy! :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Happy new year to everyone, we get to have babies this year :happydance: :wacko: :happydance:

Its a horrible wee grey day here but as you said Peanut no snow so that's good :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!
wow its january, back in august i couldnt imagine being pregnant and it being january, the year of our babies with just over 3&a half months to go!.

congrats molly, brilliant news!!. done it again madly!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Happy new year girls :) I was asleep by 8:30pm, woke up briefly because of fireworks, wished OH a happy new year and passed out again :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Happy new year girls!!

Molly,fab news,welcome to team pink!!Delighted for you.x

Madly,you're amazing!!!
Hope you all have a lovely day.xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy New Year Ladies :drunk: I am so excited this is the year we all become Mummy`s :wohoo:

We went to bed at 11pm mainly because I couldnt see very well :( my eyes swelled up that bad :wacko: Thanks Peanut for your advice :kiss: I think the cooled boiled water and salt did the trick cause although my eye lids are still slightly swollen today and my eyes are sore probably from all the rubbing :dohh: I feel 10times better :thumbup: Wont be doing that again and I recommend Ladies that you dont use pure bleach for any of your cleaning tasks :( I seem to have gained sensitive eyes as well as a weak immune system :dohh: On a slightly better note I had a wonderful Chinese tea last night and it stayed down :lol:


Congrats Molly on your little :pink: bundle :) I am so pleased for you!

LMAO though I cant believe I did it again :rofl: Maybe I should start charging for my predictions :loopy: bet I do a better job than all those baby predicitions psychics :lol:


Ok Ladies so I predicted 8 out of 8 correct so far :rofl:

Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
Madly :blue: :thumbup:
Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
vbaby :pink: :thumbup:
Bids :blue: :thumbup:
Molly :pink: :thumbup:
Loopy :pink: :shrug: 
Sequeena :blue: :shrug:
Sofie :pink: :shrug:
Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
Dare :blue: :shrug:
NOMORE :blue: :shrug:

COME ON Loopy your next with a :pink: bundle :winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad your eyes are improved madly. I don't use bleach when not pregnant except very rarely on the shower grout but won't to near it when pregnant.

Well I am still in bed with nausea. :cry: It's like first tri again. Only just managed to clean my teeth without being sick and feel awful. My brother and family are due in an hour. Poor DH has hoovered and tidied and looked after Byron all morning. Got an hour to get my arse into gear.


----------



## sequeena

Peanut I'm so sorry :(


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Happy New Year Ladies :drunk: I am so excited this is the year we all become Mummy`s :wohoo:
> 
> We went to bed at 11pm mainly because I couldnt see very well :( my eyes swelled up that bad :wacko: Thanks Peanut for your advice :kiss: I think the cooled boiled water and salt did the trick cause although my eye lids are still slightly swollen today and my eyes are sore probably from all the rubbing :dohh: I feel 10times better :thumbup: Wont be doing that again and I recommend Ladies that you dont use pure bleach for any of your cleaning tasks :( I seem to have gained sensitive eyes as well as a weak immune system :dohh: On a slightly better note I had a wonderful Chinese tea last night and it stayed down :lol:
> 
> 
> Congrats Molly on your little :pink: bundle :) I am so pleased for you!
> 
> LMAO though I cant believe I did it again :rofl: Maybe I should start charging for my predictions :loopy: bet I do a better job than all those baby predicitions psychics :lol:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies so I predicted 8 out of 8 correct so far :rofl:
> 
> Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
> Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
> Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
> Madly :blue: :thumbup:
> Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
> vbaby :pink: :thumbup:
> Bids :blue: :thumbup:
> Molly :pink: :thumbup:
> Loopy :pink: :shrug:
> Sequeena :blue: :shrug:
> Sofie :pink: :shrug:
> Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
> Dare :blue: :shrug:
> NOMORE :blue: :shrug:
> 
> COME ON Loopy your next with a :pink: bundle :winkwink:

Am sure hoping you are right!! Would hate to be the one that blows the perfect score so far. Plus, would love to be team PINK!!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Happy New Year Ladies :drunk: I am so excited this is the year we all become Mummy`s :wohoo:
> 
> We went to bed at 11pm mainly because I couldnt see very well :( my eyes swelled up that bad :wacko: Thanks Peanut for your advice :kiss: I think the cooled boiled water and salt did the trick cause although my eye lids are still slightly swollen today and my eyes are sore probably from all the rubbing :dohh: I feel 10times better :thumbup: Wont be doing that again and I recommend Ladies that you dont use pure bleach for any of your cleaning tasks :( I seem to have gained sensitive eyes as well as a weak immune system :dohh: On a slightly better note I had a wonderful Chinese tea last night and it stayed down :lol:
> 
> 
> Congrats Molly on your little :pink: bundle :) I am so pleased for you!
> 
> LMAO though I cant believe I did it again :rofl: Maybe I should start charging for my predictions :loopy: bet I do a better job than all those baby predicitions psychics :lol:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies so I predicted 8 out of 8 correct so far :rofl:
> 
> Lianne1986 :blue: :thumbup: (Madlys bump bud!)
> Madcat :blue: :thumbup:
> Peanutbean :pink: :thumbup:
> Madly :blue: :thumbup:
> Gilz :blue: :thumbup:
> vbaby :pink: :thumbup:
> Bids :blue: :thumbup:
> Molly :pink: :thumbup:
> Loopy :pink: :shrug:
> Sequeena :blue: :shrug:
> Sofie :pink: :shrug:
> Ozzieshunni :shrug: AM A LITTLE STUCK ON THIS ONE!
> Dare :blue: :shrug:
> NOMORE :blue: :shrug:
> 
> COME ON Loopy your next with a :pink: bundle :winkwink:

Am sure hoping you are right!! Would hate to be the one that blows the perfect score so far. Plus, would love to be team PINK!!!!

Glad your eyes are better Madly.

I seem to be coming out in alot of rashes and stuff, have a big red target mark from my flu jab. Never got a response like that before. Feel pretty itchy too which is annoying, especially in bed.

Waiting for my breakfast in bed:winkwink:

Sorry the ms got you again Peanut :growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut hon I only generally use on the shower grout at home too and did do it the other week at home and was fine however it seems not now :dohh: just my luck....at least I can avoid it now AND my boss saw me yesterday afterwards so he cant argue that its not the best thing for any of us to be doing....I suggested we find an alt way of deep cleaning the floor :thumbup:

Sorry to hear your feeling pants again :( We are a right pair between us :wacko:

Loopy hon I def def def think :pink: and will honestly be shocked if I am wrong...as you say it will be a first!


----------



## molly85

oh there is a bleach replacement we have it at work. there is nothing really nasty except for taste if you drink it. check out the COSHH book you really shouldn't have bleach at work. 
I went back to bed and I ad a proper baby dream awwwww can't really remember it tho. Peanut you are not allowed to get MS back I dnt want nausea or the weird BP back


----------



## madcatwoman

ive been looking at our new calender today, only 13 weeks(march 31st) and im 37 weeks!!!:happydance:, and i guess from there on anything can happen!.


----------



## molly85

lol and its allowed to happen. i'm quite keen on an early kick off. so I get abit more of me back


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat we dont have a 2011 calendar yet :dohh: I do have a new diary however :)

I have a mat leave countdown on my ticker :wohoo: cant bloody wait.
...2nd April COME ON! :rofl:

There are some lovely smells coming from my kitchen right now :winkwink: DH has donned my apron and is cooking up a feast :dance:

Molly hon thanks for that COSHH thingy will mention it to my boss and see what he can do...tbh the floor needs some heavy cleaning treatment regular but I wont be going down the bleach root again, the things I do for a clean kitchen :dohh:


----------



## molly85

steam cleaner is the safest thing hun. super hot so hitting your spores to. man who was the nerd listening at food hygiene?


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat we dont have a 2011 calendar yet :dohh: I do have a new diary however :)
> 
> I have a mat leave countdown on my ticker :wohoo: cant bloody wait.
> ...2nd April COME ON! :rofl:
> 
> There are some lovely smells coming from my kitchen right now :winkwink: DH has donned my apron and is cooking up a feast :dance:
> 
> Molly hon thanks for that COSHH thingy will mention it to my boss and see what he can do...tbh the floor needs some heavy cleaning treatment regular but I wont be going down the bleach root again, the things I do for a clean kitchen :dohh:

gosh it would be nice to have an on time baby, but i just know im going to be one of the poor sods that go 2 weeks over due.
ive been telling DH to make sure work doesnt send him 'away' anywhere durring these possible weeks, even when hes working 'local' its not really local, always about2 -4 hours away.

Mmm you sound like you got some nice food on the way.
we're going out to dinner with DH's folks at 4pm, so im just about to do my roots and then have a shower.
we finally got £200 off MIL towards our pram, DH says i must remember to thank her otherwise we'll never hear the end of it!......"right oh!".


----------



## molly85

aww do her one of those prissy little thank you cards Madcat, Thank you very much for spending money on your *grandchild*.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> aww do her one of those prissy little thank you cards Madcat, Thank you very much for spending money on your *grandchild*.

LMAO:haha: yes, good idea, if had a card here id be very tempted too. if she thinks what she spends on 'her grandchild' is going to leave me in forever debt to her for her future whims however then shes going to be very dissapointed, ive told DH the same. Money is power to some people.


----------



## molly85

aawww make one!!!!!!! extra sucky


----------



## madcatwoman

You know what, im going to say thanks to her, simply because thats how ive been brought up, but if she thinks it buys her 'rights', she'll be dissapointed.

something else annoyed me too, when DH said about the money she gave us, i said" have you said thanks to my dad for the christmas gift voucher he gave you?". he said " ah, but thats a bit different, mums given us £200, the voucher was £20".

i said, "£20 or £200 it doesnt matter,plus your mum and dad have alot more money than mine"


----------



## molly85

A gifts a gift and i bet your dad gave him that outta love not coz he's a smarmy snobby git. Whoops did I type that?


----------



## gilz82

Totally agree Madcat it's the thought of this gift that counts not the value so £20 or £20,000 shouldn't make any difference. 

I was always brought up with the saying manners cost you nothing, so def tell her thanks but if comes with strings attached find a nice way to tell her where she can stick her money.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> A gifts a gift and i bet your dad gave him that outta love not coz he's a smarmy snobby git. Whoops did I type that?

yep, dad definately isnt in it to see what he can get out of DH. it was just a gift. MIL is after anything she can get.

but yes, i agree, a gift is a gift and just because one person cant afford to give as much as the next shouldnt mean they shouldnt be thanked any less.

money is a funny thing isnt it, it certainly helps, esp when its yours, but ive also noticed its a thing of power for many.


----------



## gilz82

Money is huge power and bargaining tool for many people. I've never had enough personally for that to be a problem :rofl:

I'm so pathetic today, ive had the cold coming for a couple of days now and today it's full blown in my chest. I just feel poop and I hate my stupid glycerin and honey cough bottle, I want some Cavonia or Benelyn. 

We're meant to be going to my OH's mum for tea but I actually feel worse now I've had a bath so I could see me turning up there in my jammies :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you're ill gilz.

Molly my ms never really went away, just a handful of better days interspersed with normal ones. Totally sucks!

Madcat I agree about gifts being about the thought and not the money. It's not at all pleasant to think more money is to be valued more. Though I'm not averse to DH's family making up for their inadequacies by, say, paying for our pram! :rofl:

My brother and family have just left. My sil was not at all mad and seems to genuinely think our huge phone chat helped. It was good to see everyone and I appreciate not having had to drive to Wales! We just had an easy lunch of butties and cake. I need to do more coursework later as I didn't finish last night. Too sick right now. DH and I are leisurely playing Endless Ocean for now while Byron sleeps.


----------



## DaretoDream

we are hoping you are right madly- we want to be team blue!


----------



## molly85

Hehe went to tesco got my pink bits. I think I might ebay anymore


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well lunch was super and then I had a nap :lol: followed by some lush gateau :rofl: Oliver is tucked into bed now and me and DH are lounging :)

I have been feeling very achy today and Charlie has been quiet (I have felt him move still!) but not as much as normal...am thinking hes having a lazy day too :dohh:

I agree madcat politely say `thank you` but if MIL thinks it comes with strings attached make sure you set her striaght :thumbup: Hope the meal has gone well :shrug: and your DH should thank your Dad because its the thought that counts no matter how small or big :thumbup: I am surrounded by people too who think extravagant gifts make up for anything else in my eyes this is nice (thinking about your inlaws and your britax here Peanut!) but all my life I have had people throw cash or gifts at me trying to make up for time we havent spent together which saddens me :sad1: I would rather have the time tenfold over :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Dare I hope I am right in your case too then :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol madly I don't much want time with my inlaws nor for them to have much influence over Byron! They may as well be useful and help us with our financial difficulties. :rofl: We don't really get anything from them. DH fell out with them big time when we were in financial dire straits over the loft work and for the first time in his life asked his parents for some help and got nothing at all, not even any sympathy.

Now MY parents I'd far rather spent time with Byron than spent money on him but we have a fairly happy balance.

Well I've been dozing on the sofa for about half an hour. Byron's just gone up for his bath. Tea was a poor show and I'd forgotten just how miserable the nausea can make me. I currently feel like purging then eating ice cubes and drinking fresh juice. Sadly I know it wouldn't help if I did. The girl adds insult to injury by booting my sensitive stomach. Yes ladies, I'm back to feeling very sorry for myself again and with it comes my natural thought process of all the cares and worries I have in the world all piling in together.

Must go charge my phone though so I can chat more in a bit as the battery is nearly entirely dead.


----------



## madcatwoman

madly youre right, i hate it when people throw money at us when they want something from you, as a gift, its lovely, and gawd it does help out.
But this is another reason why i dont want MIL to spend that much time with LO, because she buys people, and our little man could get used it, and wonder why when hes with mummy&daddy why they dont treat him to nice things all the time!

Dinner was nice, funny, im getting on with FIL better these days, hes like me, quiet, loves time to himself and sees that in me too. He takes an interest in our baby to be, and has a little joke, but doesnt go on about it all the time and i dont feel uncomfortable. MIL was on about the flu jab to me, antenatal classes at the dinner table etc, i was very non commital in my answers.

anyway, i got home, changed into my PJs, put a film on, DH fell asleep and so did i!, just woken up again!.:sleep:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, you'll know in less than 5 weeks what we're having :) I can't wait to find out!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ozzie, are you back in the UK?

Madcat I can't imagine how it would be to have people prying into your personal decisions about your pregnancy. I excite zero interest in pretty much everyone but absolutely in my inlaws. Cor if they asked me about antenatal stuff and that I wouldn't know how to politely tell them where to go! When DH finally rang them to tell them to expect a second grandchild (8 weeks after all my family knew) they barely asked how i was doing. Why can't there be a happy medium of feeling supported and cared about but not suffering power or guilt trips or impertinence?


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hey ozzie, are you back in the UK?
> 
> Madcat I can't imagine how it would be to have people prying into your personal decisions about your pregnancy. I excite zero interest in pretty much everyone but absolutely in my inlaws. Cor if they asked me about antenatal stuff and that I wouldn't know how to politely tell them where to go! When DH finally rang them to tell them to expect a second grandchild (8 weeks after all my family knew) they barely asked how i was doing. Why can't there be a happy medium of feeling supported and cared about but not suffering power or guilt trips or impertinence?

It wouldnt be so bad, but she knew zero about the flu jab, its safety etc, i still weigh up my decision however..is it right or wrong, but she knew nothing.
Im a very private person,so antenatal stuff, bottle/breast is not something i discuss out of our relationship. I just told her the MW hasnt mentioned Antenatal classes, and that was the end of that.


----------



## tas1

AAARRRRGGGGHHHH I hate money,my in laws are the same more my MIL, they buy my OH loads not that he complains but when it came down to Caden i told him to tell them they cant buy him and love is more powerful than anything!
When we bought our Pram we got a car seat in with it as well,my parents wanted to buy it but my in laws wanted too as well so i said lets just half the price so its fair and no arguements....my MIL put a fiver more in and it made me mad but i just rose above it at the end of the day Caden is mine and my OHs son and we wont be bought nor will anyone bribe me for his time! When we got our car we had to use my FILs name as i dont have good credit and my OH has no credit and my MIL joked in the show room 'now we are getting the car we can have Caden anytime' and i looked at my OH and said i dont want the car. But that was in the early days of getting to know my in laws properly so now they know what my opinion is and my OH has the same so they dont get involved much now! Just put your foot down and make sure you and your DH have the same thoughts about bringing your baby up!

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

decorations came down this morning, our house looks so bare:cry::cry:

house is a mess too, so im now supposed to be dusting and hoovering:shrug:

Any other 24 weekers had increased discharge lately:blush:?, i have, esp yesterday, started worrying it could be amnio'fluid, but so far this morning i seem to be ok again.

ive just realised that after thursday i'll have 2 weeks and then its third tri!, OMG!


----------



## PeanutBean

I have had a bit more madcat. I assumed it was the clearout after the bleed but maybe just that time. Have you been more active? I seem to get more when I'm busy.

Well I'm nauseous again, surprise surprise, but possibly not so much as yesterday. DH has booked us for a meal at 4pm. There's this centre up the road with a little crafts gallery and activities or something that we've never got round to visiting so we're now going there for tea. He's such a sweetie!

My little girl has been going hell for leather recently. My tummy's like a washing machine!

So don't want to go to work on Tuesday. :( I could technically take all my 2011 leave then start maternity at the earliest 11 weeks before EDD and finish work now! But of course it's not really possible. :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well yeh, this past week has been alot more active with DH home and doing things with him, so maybe its that!.

i cant believe youre feeling sick again, you havent really had much of a break from it really, not in the scheme of things,thats so miserable, your little girl is making you work for her thats for sure!, if byron is anything to go by however she'll be adorable!.

Your meal out sounds nice at that craft place, i love places like that. 
talking of crafts, im still waiting for a haberdashery shop to open around here to i can start having a play with my sewing maching.


----------



## PeanutBean

I replied to your sewing thread. :D

Byron is a cutie. I fear no future children could be so cute; I hope she doesn't get left in the shadows!

You have that nest thing in your sig! Just seen it in two other sigs today too, is a ticker gone funny or something?


----------



## madcatwoman

i think my ticker had a glitch!

ah she'll be adorable, but in her girlie sort of way!.

ooo thanks, i'll have a look at the thread, i havent been able to get any bits of bobs yet, all the relevent shops have been closed around here.

well, i didnt get any sleep last night, well, i did, but not much, bloomin hips, even an aching bump this time, went to the loo twice, im still waiting for my special pillow to arrive.


----------



## PeanutBean

Boooo! I hope it comes soon. I find the wedge indispensable for bump support. Pillows are too high and too long. If they squash my tummy at all I feel even more sick but the wedge is little enough for me to arrange just under the bump.

Got a slightly odd spring feeling. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## madcatwoman

I was sat down earlier thinking about spring and summer!, partly because baby b will be here and partly because im ready for the spring and summer weather now!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I can relate to the aching hips and bump madcat :( I have had a terrible nights sleep even with my support pillow and resorting to laying on a duvet :wacko: If I lay on my side it hurts and I know we are not really suppose to lay on our back but right now its the only way I am able to get any sleep at all :( 

We are taking our decs down tomorrow madcat no doubt our room will look very bare too...it always does :dohh: Then between now and baby Charlie arriving we will be spending each Sunday de-cluttering and preparing the house for his arrival :thumbup: This I cannot wait for....bizarely the sense of getting everything in order is exciting me :rofl:

Peanut your plans for today sound great :hugs: Oliver has a party at 4pm to attend its at the bowling alley in town so we are going into town a little earlier as we have some bits of shopping we need to do :)


----------



## madcatwoman

sounds like you had a rough night too madly!, and i know its going to get worse!!.

we're just waiting for carpet to be laid in our new office, DH painted it last week, then we can move the pc etc out of our current office and start painting that for BabyB!:baby:, the cot should arrive in a few days, along with a few other bits from next. In a way its helping it all feel a bit more real, but then i wonder even when baby is here..will it feel anymore real, or will i b thinking "wow, did that really come from me, do we really have a baby?!"

well, ive dusted, hoovered, going to do our loo and fire, and thats about it, my hip is numb at the moment. DH is outside choping down a tree, done my wifely duty by bringing him out tea&biscuits.

I feel like buying more baby clothes, but im suposed to be waiting for mil as shes paying for them and wants to buy them'together', i just want to saunter around the shops on my own and pick them up. I was looking at the sleep suits,shoes and dungarees for :baby: this morning hanging up in my cupboard, cant believe a little body will fill them.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon :baby: B is your baby so if you feel like buying his clothes `ALONE` go right ahead :thumbup: Silly MILs they like to take control whereever possible :growlmad: 

Well Charlie will be in with us (Oliver was still in his cot a the side of our bed until he was about 3yrs old :wacko:!) It worked for us am not saying this is what everyone should do but it worked well and he still had is established bedtime at 7pm :thumbup: We only have a two bed so Charlie will be sharing with Oliver one day unless we manage to be able to move before hand but this will only be on the cards once I return to work after mat leave financially we couldnt afford it before and tbh I love my little house :) and dont really want to move but I anticipate space will become an issue :dohh: Sunday is the only day me and DH get together and whilst I can do somethings on my day off I will need him to do any heavy lifting etc and our cellar really needs a good olde de-clutter too :) I am planning to take mat leave as of 2nd April so by then I want all de-cluttering and crap disposed off so we can concentrate on a deep clean of every nook and cranny of the house :rofl: DH is going to take some holiday leave to help do this :thumbup: I need to buy Charlie some drawers from Ikea which match all the rest of our bedroom furniture :thumbup: Mostly we are well on our way to welcome him now :wohoo:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Peanut,so shite you're still feeling bad,doesn't look as though this lo is gonna let up at all.x
Sorry you're all sleeping badly too,I've actually been sleeping wonderfully(sorry!!)
Last 3 nights I got 9 hrs solid unbroken sleep!!my kids are great,during hols if we let them stay up a bit later they sleep in a bit longer so none of us have been waking til 9am!
I'm feeling a bit sad today.Don't know if its coz all the excitement of xmas is over.The thoughts of back to normal routine is depressing me,don't know why coz I usually love my routine.
Whens loopys scan?can't wait to see if madly is right.Madly you should def charge for your predictions!
I love taking out the little bits I bought for baby and just looking at them!
Can't believe we'll be a family of 5 in a few months!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks vbaby hon :hugs: I understand your sort of depressing feeling :( I do too :wacko: but I keep trying to remind myself that my baby is well on his way now :wohoo: I even added a coundown ticker to mat leave in my siggy so I can update everyday to remind myself just how `little` I have left until mat leave :thumbup:

I was thinking of starting a thread in 2nd tri for any ladies who have not yet had a gender scan so I can guess for them for a bit of fun iykwim just to see if I can guess for other ladies too :shrug: I have gotten to know you Ladies being a grad pretty well and so am wondering if this is why I am guessing so accurately or if I could guess as accurately for Ladies I dont know as well if that makes sense :shrug: I have always been told (when I have had readings!) that I have a `gift` of very good instincts :thumbup: and that I can read people very well :) It freaks me out sometimes so mostly I ignore it. For example I can be in a crowded room which is noisy and suddenly all the noise drops and I can pick out someones conversation from across the room...I get an overwhelming feeling about them or I see a vision about them :loopy: Its pretty crazy or I will get a very sick feeling when a topic of conversation is discussed.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madly,you should start a thread!
How do you come up with your predictions anyway,is it just an instinct or is it by symptoms and stuff?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just pure instinct vbaby...I think about `you` and I just sort of see blue or pink :shrug: Only ozzieshunni I can see both although we know she only has one little bundle in there :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Afternoon girls :flower:

Think it's definitely the post Christmas lull everyone is feeling. Today just feels like another Sunday to me and it's sad as my OH goes away again this week for 16 days which will be so hard after him being here for nearly three weeks :cry:

I've got my nhs scan on Friday so once I know all the anomaly checks are ok I'm going to order our pram and the nursery furniture so at least I have that to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Blue is shouting at me more for ozzieshunni but then pink keeps waving so am not as clear as I have been with all you other Ladies :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly! you should do that!!:haha:

and Gilz, thats horrible, i hate it when my DH has to work away,usually a week, no more than 2 at a time, i hate it with a passion:growlmad:

LMAO:haha:
im sat down eating lunch, all of a sudden i burst out laughing, DH looks at me and says "whats wrong with you?!!". :baby:baby was tickling me in my ticklish spot low down but quite forcefully, i couldnt help but laugh.
I carry on eating an apple and he starts kicking, i lift my top up and my tummy is moving like a boat in a storm!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO madcat thats ace :) Has your DH felt him move yet? Oliver felt Charlie last night and you should have seen the grin on his face :cloud9: He woke up during eastenders from a nightmare and got himself so upset he was sick bless him :( he was laid cuddled into me on sofa and he lifted my nighty and laid his head on my bare belly `listening` to Charlie apparently...it was so sweet ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, every time DH puts his hand there, the movements stop, as they do sometimes with my hand, it seems to have something to do with hots hands!, and movement stops, so he hasnt felt it. BUT what he saw a few weeks ago was baby kicking the doppler- so it was wobbling.
new years eve he tried to feel the kicking again, DHs hand was boiling,&it stopped, so anyway, i reached for the remote controller and placed it on my belly and told him to watch, and sure as hell the remote started wobbling around!. so DH has seen,rather than felt!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I find DH feels better whilst laid in bed as we settle for the night...Charlie always moves once I settle so once you gauge where baby b is laid get DH to put his hand there an apply a bit of pressure, baby b wont like having his atmosphere squashed :dohh: DONT DO IT TOO HARD JUST A LITTLE! and this always gets Charlie booting :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

I'm really hoping I get to feel some movements soon. It feels so wrong to be over half way there and still not be able to feel my little monkey inside. 

I was thinking about it though and if he is now essentially stuck in breech position cos of my stupid uterus then I might never feel huge amounts of kicking. Only his little head is above my placenta just now, so I assume as he grows maybe his arms might creep above my placenta so hopefully I'll feel that.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I started a thread in 2nd tri for baby gender predicitons :shrug: Will let you know if I have any takers :lol:


----------



## molly85

gils i've had a few head butts so don't worry. Abby/mia was in the breech position at the scan but I am guessing she has access to flip around still. 
I believe we had our first bout of hiccups last night or she just ddnt like me typing away. 

Ahhh to MS and lack of sleep it's rubbish. they reallly don't help each other.


----------



## molly85

girls my lovely friend in the states wants to send me over the stuff her munchkins have grown out of and she has this very funky bassinet thing. it's worth $200 new but we just have to sort out all the shipping. thought I'd show you as i have never seen anything overhere like it. it rocks and plays music and has a night lite
 



Attached Files:







bassinette.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DaretoDream

molly- that is a beautiful bassinet! :) jealous.


----------



## molly85

lol it's gnna cost about £70/80 to ship with what everelse she pops in it. shes brilliant. I'm gnna have to sendhe some stuff over later in the year for teh boys birthdays


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello, I'm back. The art place was closed but we had a look around outside and fed some geese. It'll be lovely when the weather warms up. Food should've been delicious but wasn't. The menu said ricotta, spinach and broccoli parcels but what arrived was a cheese and onion pie with a sprinkling of spinach, two florets of broccoli and masses of onion. I can't stand onion so had to pick it out but the whole taste was just of onion. Then Byron pulled the onion out of a ring like a sand worm out of it's cast and I nearly chucked up because of it! Because we usually eat Italian I'd forgotten how oniony English food is. It was lovely to be out though. DH put his lovely suit on and we put Byron in his.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Then Byron pulled the onion out of a ring like a sand worm out of it's cast and I nearly chucked up because of it! .

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Bummer about the food Peanut but good you had a nice family day out. 

I haven't eaten today yet, I'm trying to work myself up to it cos I've been sick twice from coughing with this stupid cold!!

I hate stupid germs!! Also gave in and booked an appointment for a flu jag which i still don't really want but there are two pregnant women in comas in our local maternity unit so thought maybe it was time to do something about it.


----------



## molly85

matt seems to have come down with what is looking like flu. He doesn't do sick so is still carrying on as usual. Hoping as I had my jab I will be fine. 

I want the dragon fly stickers that are in the bottom advert


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sure you'll be fine Gilz. I've had no problem with my jab. Like you it was the close proximity of serious cases that spurred me into action. Sorry you've been sick. :( I had the same issue with my virus, the head of snot and coughing both contribute to some serious nausea and retching!


----------



## molly85

eek sounds liek what Matt has. if he throws upi could be very close behind


----------



## gilz82

It's horrible, I feel so pathetic it's like I have man flu :rofl:

Usually I'd just take a couple of sudafed some Covonia and get on with it. I just keep reminding myself it'll be totally worth when our little man is here :happydance:

Oh Molly do you get the whole sympathetic sickness thing? I get that too, on Monday when my OH was hungover and being sick I had to listen to my iPod all day so I couldn't hear or that would've been me puking too.


----------



## molly85

girls as our nursery is plain green I was thinking of jazzing it up a bit do we go for wall stickers, or get wal paper samples and cut and paste or print out pictures from the net?
I was thinking insects like pink and purple butterflys and and our frogs maybe sat round the bottom of the wall


----------



## gilz82

Oh I want some nice stickers and then maybe a shaped rug for the floor but have no idea where to get either.


----------



## molly85

working on the wards the only thing that would make me gag is snot or phelgm. eugh he does that enough but with pregnancy my gag reflex and totally gone and i can feel sick at anything withno warning.I haven't puked but with the added smell to sound I will be a gonner


----------



## molly85

loads of boys stuff at b&Q. I'm not into the whole disney thing much except pooh
just didn't want it to be to garish. I will probably do the letters myself on Photo aper so they are shiny. I'm thinking about how they come off as kids get pickyreally quick


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I did read about stickers in a pregnancy magazine and they said most of the stickers are supposed to come back off reasonable easily.


----------



## molly85

ohhh wl run them past matt. and getting a sign for her door. lol. I was hoping tom boy but i get the feeling we aregoing to see a hell of a lot of pink and purple, and dresses and tiaras


----------



## tas1

Evening Ladies,
Sorry to hear some of you aren't well or aren't sleeping well! Hopefully it will pass for you! Peanut apparently girls do make you sicky all the time i guess its something to do with your hormones and hers lol im just guessing really but sounds good lol!

Well i have taken my decorations down and cleaned up abit. I have even sorted out my bathroom and kitchen cupboards out,i have half a cupboard for when baby comes so im slowly getting there...i think the nesting has kicked in as i really wanna bleach everywhere and chuck loads of things out even my OHs clothes he isnt using lol! I need to get my son's Cadens bedroom finished,we started painting before christmas and wanted it done by now but because the house is old we have damp which hasnt rotted the skirting boards so we now have to take them off, im hoping it gets finished this week so i can move most of his toys upstairs..........and then i can start getting stuff ready for baby :) :)

What does everyone think of Eastenders storyline? i havent watched it but read what happens,i watched the births and cried a little coz i was excited but dont wanna watch the rest, i just think you would know your baby once you have seen him!

Second time mums, when did you potty train? my son is 2 and half he will be 3 when baby is born and i was gonna try and get it down before baby but then i thought about him getting jealous and going backwards so im not sure anymore. He sometimes asks to use the toilet and he tells me when he is weeing so i know he could be ready but when i say lets put big boy pants on he refuses!

xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh I would have loved my little girl if we were having one but I couldn't cope with tiaras and super pink girly stuff, it's so the complete opposite of me. 

If you aren't super girly then your little princess won't necessarily be that girly either.


----------



## molly85

def not watching eastenders they have taken the SIDS story line 1 step to far. 

def not a 2nd time mum but is he using the pull up pants?
If he can tell when he's going he def sounds ready. it's worth starting i would think, so even if he dos regress he does actually know what he is doing. oh man otty training sounds so far away but really its not. AHHHHHHHH


----------



## molly85

I'm thinking of sneaking up some football stickers to. lol I'm dyeig to get her kit for our local team but it won't fit until shes 6 mnths. Ahh can you imagine at a game her in a fleecy thing with her kit on over the top in a baby carrier. eeek it would be very cute and the stadiums ta the end of our road. I waunder at what point they would pick up the phrase "the refs a W**nker!"?


----------



## tas1

Lol i know its weird as this time 3 yrs ago i was pregnant with my son and now im potty training him and he is getting a proper boys room and he likes big boy stuff,gets me teary when i think about it lol! And time does really fly so take loads of pictures of your babies.

I think they have taken it abit far and it should be cut! 

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i can catagorically say my boy has feet, i watched the first rib kick in the bath this evening, i was wondering when id see or feel that!.

Tas, im planning on taking loads of photos of our boy, i do photography but always been short of willing subjects!(i prefer portraits), our poor:baby: is going to grow up with a life infront of a lens!!!:happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

Anyone heard from Sequeena? Wonder how she's doing with her ms.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey tas, we've been potty training in a very relaxed way since about 18 months. He has the potty and he goes regularly on it. We have a toilet training seat and he goes on that sometimes too and does both at nursery. We've had one dry night. He very rarely does a poo in his nappies, can't remember the last time he did but I think it was when watching tv so I guess he was too distracted! Lol He's a way off dry nappies in the day yet. Some days are really good and we had a spate before Christmas of being able to miss some nappy washes as he was doing so well but he's snotty at the moment which means he needs warm drinks after his indispensable milk so is drinking twice as much as usual! We're pretty relaxed about it all. He completely knows what to do and that he needs to go but doesn't always bother to tell us. Overall he's been two steps forward one step back throughout so we'll get there. As we use reusables I'm hoping he'll at least be down to just nighttime nappies by the time LO comes and I've ordered 5 new nappies anyway.

On the sickness thing I'm afraid gender really has nothing to do with it. Lol I've actually had slightly less nausea than with Byron, which never once abated, and been better able to eat which I think is why I've been sick a bit more often.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have to agree Peanut I have two boys not a sniff of MS with Oliver but by gosh have made up for it this time :( We took Oliver to his party at 4pm and I had another dizzy do :wacko: Its starting to pee me off now :growlmad: I seem to have lost my patience since becoming pregnant esp where it concerns myself and how I feel :trouble:

I also posted a thread in 2nd tri before I went off :( Am suffering from AF type cramps lower tummy and lower back reminds me of AF but also the lower back early labour with Oliver...Am probably been a freak :shrug: but this morning when I peed I even got that sweet sickly whiff of AF anyone know what the hell am talking about :saywhat: Am getting a bit anxious but I also dont want to bother the triage unit or MW and dash to the hospital to find out I am been neurotic iykwim so am taking regular paracetamol and going to see how I go tomorrow :thumbup: It was suggested it may be braxton hicks but I have no tightening only the achy painy feeling :( Any one any ideas could it really just be stretching etc its never felt so uncomfy before :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Madly hon if you really are worried by these af type feelings and especially if it's not normal for you I really wouldn't hesitate to at least phone the maternity unit. I'm sure they'll be completely happy to reassure you one way or the other :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey madly. Any better? I've been getting quite a lot of period pains on and off. I've grown again recently and when baby pushes at the bottom of my bump it can feel a bit like that. I do know the smell you mean but surely there'd need to be blood to smell it? Maybe it was your mind playing tricks because you're anxious. What dies your intuition say? I agree with gilz that if you are really worried it's best to phone. That said it can be as well to wait and see how things go but if you remain uneasy go get checked out.

I'm in bed and going to sleep shortly. Feeling very sick and very tired.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes, I'm back in the UK. Took me about 2 days to recover from jet lag/fragmin injections. I'm eating, but little bits.

DH and I made the decision to move to California. It will take about 2 years and we'll need a lot of help from my family, but in the long run, it will be so much better for us and the baby. I may have to go over first for a month or so and then he would follow which would be really hard for him not seeing our child for that long, but if it's for the greater good, so be it! We'll make it work! 2011 is going to be our year! I just know it in my heart. 2010 brought some happiness, but mostly sadness and pain. It can only go up from here!


----------



## molly85

Awww hope your ok Madly. I gotta get matt to bed hes just started to get coldso i think we are about to move into the feaver stage. He seemed ok if coldy at his step brothers but now hes a bit grim. I have now had my bump commented on on so growth spurt here we come yay.

Hugs


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!!
Baby kept me away till 1pm fidgeting last night:baby:, i think he's going to be a very active baby!.

im p*ssed off this morning though, one of my ebayers buying a lens has decided shes made a mistake and wants to cancel!.:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm pissed off today too. First because I feel totally isolated. Feel so sick and DH and Byron have all these plans together. Just normal stuff but I'm fed up of being on the sidelines. Second because as is if it's not bad I'm trying to work in the last day of holiday even that is being thwarted by just how completely shut Windows 7 is. Been over half an hour now and I'm still trying to get my browser to work. So effing pussed off. It's seriously all I can do to not smash the bloody laptop to pieces.


----------



## madcatwoman

our PC is just on a perminant go slow!:growlmad:

OH no wonder you feel left out and on the sidelines, thats not good at all:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's not so good hon, hope work goes better and you feel a bit better. 

Madcat I'm not sure your buyer on eBay is allowed to do that unless you specified a returns and refunds policy. 

I feel crap today got no sleep with my stupid cold, plus my sister is ill so ended up having to go over to hers last night at 11pm to clean up sick cos her asshole boyfriend wouldn't come home from the pub. 

On the plus side we pick up our new car today. Really wish my cold would go away though as I can feel my little man so I don't know if he's ok, tho I'm sure he is :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sure he'll be fine gilz. I think most of us had a bad time with colds this pregnancy eh? Must be one of those sickly seasons.

Current windows says it's checking for a solution specifically to why firefox crashes everytime I turn on the computer but I would argue the solution will explain why every programme crashes every time I turn on the computer including task manager and ultimately the whole desktop. I doubt a solution will come up though because the answer is that Microsoft is a bag of balls. Probably the find a solution thing has crashed too. I wish we could afford a mac.


----------



## gilz82

Peanut can you try starting your laptop in safe mode with networking and seeing if firefox opens properly then? If that works it indicates the crashing is down to one of the main services starting up.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've had to do safe mode every time as it's the only way to get it to shut down properly. It just gets stuck on the logoff screen all the time. I went into safe mode, it never finds any errors or can offer anything. Usually just having gone into it and shutting down normally seems to get everything working again but this time it didn't. It came to the end of the searching for a solution and the solution was apparently that it finally closed Firefox and had nothing more to say on the matter! :dohh: I've now discovered that I have to pay £40 for Miscrosoft support even though it's a brand new OS. Toshiba offer no software support so it's back to the forums which are pretty good but I wanted to express my anger directly to Microsoft really.

I've seen many threads with people having issues with Win 7 getting stuck in logoff. I don't know for sure but I suspect it might be because it's 64 bit. I had to download a different version of iTunes for it to be compatible and I suspect maybe other programmes aren't as compatible as they ought to be. I know it's not McAfee as I already went through that one and got rid of everything with the removal tool after restoring the whole stupid machine a week after getting it.

Anyway it's working now that I've wasted an hour on absolutely nothing at all. Can't afford to be doing this every bloomin' morning before work! It's left me with zero inspiration to do any work!

Bah.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would show you my first bump pics!





Much Love

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Booby lady!! :haha:

Lovely bump :D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies!

hope everyone had a good christmas and a happy new year! 

grrrrr morning sickness is terrible at the moment! everything i eat leaves me with a greasy feeling in my throat that makes me feel like i have just had the greasiest chips or something its horrible! didnt have ms with ds at all! dh convinced we are having a girl but he wont believe me that gender has no affect on ms lol 

everything is so different this time, got ms, no energy, starving but cant eat, rreally really spotty skin the only thing that is the same is the extreme exhaustion! lol

got so many plans this year where ds is concerned need to potty train, get him in his bed instead of cot, get him back into the habit of feeding himself, get him into a play group

my boy is incredibly lazy, he used to pretend that he couldnt crawl so i would pick him up but everytime i left the room and he couldnt see me he would be whizzing around the room - same with walking, he did the same with feeding himself but he fell over a couple of weeks ago and scrapped the skin on his lip and has a small chip in his tooth so felt so sorry for him feeding himself so i did it for him BIG MISTAKE! lol

wow you ladies know shed loads about computers! do you work in IT? i am such a dunce with anything technical, i look like i know alot of computers but really i have common sense and alot of fluky luck lol!


----------



## sequeena

NOMORE you have a ticker yay!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely bump Sofie and aren't you goregous?!

:wave: Sequeena, not seen you in here too much recently.

Nomore it's crap isn't it? lol at your DH and the ms wives tales. But hasn't Madly predicted girl for you in which case it probably is!

Speaking of Madly, she's famous! Have you seen her thread in second tri? I think she should create a logo for herself so people can add it to their tickers. "Madly predicts girl!"

Nomore I don't know much about computers though I used to before Windows got so massive. I guess I'm more computer literate than the average but I really don't remember how to do most things, or rather can't find my way to them anymore. I do try and keep a hand in but it moves to fast these days for me to keep up. I'm better with XP that I have on my PC, Windows 7 is very new to me.


----------



## sequeena

Hello peanut :D I'm about, I just don't have much to say x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, can I join you? I know I wasn't with you in TTC (we were ntnp just to leave it to fate!) but I really miss my old chat thread when I had James but the trimester ones are sooo busy peanutbean said you wouldn't mind if I jumped in here? Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Speaking of Madly, she's famous! Have you seen her thread in second tri? I think she should create a logo for herself so people can add it to their tickers. "Madly predicts girl!"

LMAO :rofl: ^^

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well thankfully I feel better this morning and had a better nights sleep last night with about `oh` 4 pillows in the bed :haha: poor DH I got really cranky with him in the night about `invading` my side of the bed :rofl: I still have lower back aching but not as intense of the last two days so I reckon Charlie shifted his arse however I think he either has his head or bum lodged into my right side right under my ribs which isnt so great but I would rather that than the pain of the last few days :dohh:

madcat am not sure your buyer can back out either unless you agreed to except returns :thumbup:

I won Charlie another designer baby K suit on ebay yesterday :wohoo: and am going after another one tomorrow :thumbup: then I promise except an all in one suit I wont buy anything else :haha: Well for a while at least :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you? I know I wasn't with you in TTC (we were ntnp just to leave it to fate!) but I really miss my old chat thread when I had James but the trimester ones are sooo busy peanutbean said you wouldn't mind if I jumped in here? Xx

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome pinkclaire :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

OH lovely bump sofie!

wow, we have more delivered from next today......bouncer,playmat,iso fix...

we tried the iso fix out in the car, very simple to just click the seat in and out. however we noticed its only possible to have the seat facing the back of the car on it, which is fine for a baby, but we're not sure how it can be worked for when:baby: is a bit older and wants to be front facing with a little leg room. 
Our spare room is half full of baby stuff now, and have left the iso fix attached to the car, how strange this all is!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of Madly, she's famous! Have you seen her thread in second tri? I think she should create a logo for herself so people can add it to their tickers. "Madly predicts girl!"
> 
> LMAO :rofl: ^^
> 
> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Well thankfully I feel better this morning and had a better nights sleep last night with about `oh` 4 pillows in the bed :haha: poor DH I got really cranky with him in the night about `invading` my side of the bed :rofl: I still have lower back aching but not as intense of the last two days so I reckon Charlie shifted his arse however I think he either has his head or bum lodged into my right side right under my ribs which isnt so great but I would rather that than the pain of the last few days :dohh:
> 
> madcat am not sure your buyer can back out either unless you agreed to except returns :thumbup:
> 
> I won Charlie another designer baby K suit on ebay yesterday :wohoo: and am going after another one tomorrow :thumbup: then I promise except an all in one suit I wont buy anything else :haha: Well for a while at least :rofl:Click to expand...

i didnt look into it properly madly, i was in such a mood i just cancelled the whole transaction and sent her a snotty email!:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

poor madcat did you get a bid very close to hers :shrug: you could offer a second chance offer to them (I think thats what its called!) I once did it when I had a woman mess me around over some clothes I sold on ebay for my sister she didnt seem to want to pay so after weeks I got peeved and politely told her to shove it :wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yes, I'm back in the UK. Took me about 2 days to recover from jet lag/fragmin injections. I'm eating, but little bits.
> 
> DH and I made the decision to move to California. It will take about 2 years and we'll need a lot of help from my family, but in the long run, it will be so much better for us and the baby. I may have to go over first for a month or so and then he would follow which would be really hard for him not seeing our child for that long, but if it's for the greater good, so be it! We'll make it work! 2011 is going to be our year! I just know it in my heart. 2010 brought some happiness, but mostly sadness and pain. It can only go up from here!

love why would you want to move to the states? Especially CA? CA is completely bankrupt, and the US isn't exactly doing that great either. I just can't imagine leaving a place like Europe for a place like this. 



sequeena said:


> Hello peanut :D I'm about, I just don't have much to say x

Hey Sequeena! How is the ms coming along?


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for welcoming me ladies. I am due end of May, this pregnancy is flying by! I've not got anything sorted yet at all, I have my anomoly scan next thurs ekk!

We're also moving house in the next couple of weeks, not looking forward to that, sure my hubby will love me standing there giving the orders lol.


----------



## sequeena

Hello Dare :D Still nauseas as ever but I'm able to eat more now. Baby likes chinese food :blush:


----------



## DaretoDream

Baby switches from one thing to another every day. It seems picky. Glad you are doing better. :)


----------



## molly85

i'v lost track who has teh isofix base. you need another car seat they have to remain rear facing til at least 9 mnths and 19lbs/kg(?) then you need a another car seat. i think you can get them to go in the isofix thing. your standard carseat for group 0 is purley rear facing the 0+ which dont come out go both ways. lol car seat nerd.

welcome Pink claire. 

Glad your feeling better Madly, Abby keeps burrying herself in a muscle and man it hurts lol at least it's a sign shes there as she was very quiet yesterday.

Wow on the computer stuff


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Welcome pinkclaire.x

Hope you're all feeling better soon,so many of us with ms and colds and flus,its so shit being sick when we can't take drugs!!

Thats so exciting madcat getting all the baby stuff!!
Can't believe in a couple wks some of us will be hitting 3rd tri!Scary!!

No news here,just on the hunt for new beds for shays room.Have the wonderful task of putting the boys into a room together,should be fun!!!!!
Oran is still in the cot in the baby room so going to get him into his big boy bed and in the room with his brother!No idea how its gonna go,i'm sure i'll be tormented and tortured!But don't wanna leave til baby is here,as I'll have my hands even fuller then!

Tas on the whole potty training thing,everyone does things differently and every child is different.But what worked for me with shay is what i'm gonna do with oran too.
I basically waited til he was almost 3 and completely ready,the 1st day was hopeless lol but by 2nd day the penny dropped and that was him trained,even at night.He has never wet the bed or had accidents since!!!
I think waiting til he was 100%ready and that bit older made it so easy,so i'm not even considering it for oran until end of summer!!
Thats what worked for me anyway.x

Madly,your predictions thread has certaintly taken off lol!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

HA HA yeah sequeena bit the bullet and got a ticker, i still post in ttc section so thought it was rubbing nose in but hey i want to know the size of my bean on a weekly basis please lol! 

no not had a madly prediction yet!!! madly! predict me predict me! lol will have to pop over to 2nd tri and have a look through!

i cant believe how different this pregnancy is! i loved being pregnant last time as i was just tired, now i can totally see why ladies moan now lol

this is a convo i had with dh:

me: god i am hungry
but i can eat cos feel sick
cant be bothered to cook either
did i tell you i was knackard
i have been sick 3 times this morning
jesus i just can not stop moaning! stop moaning stop moaning! stop moaning!
dont you just wish i would stop moaning

dh: yes

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol just you wait until i am heavy and it is summer! late august baby hmmmm lol moaney moan-a-son!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha just had a quick look through it my goodness!!!!!! how many have you done!!! unless there is another nomorenumbers then i am predicted a boy from madly and girl from sandra lol lol lol lol

fantastic!!!!!

that is freaky though all those correct ones madly!


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore I cannot stop winging, there is always something I can moan about! My hubby was away most of my pregnancy last time I don't think he realised how much I winge lol xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my dh always used to say god you moaned so much the last time and i have always thought well actually no i dont think i did, we had a nightmare trip up to see his parents who live 5 hours drive away and was very big at the time i was almost in tears where i was so uncomfortable but other than that i was fine!

this time wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## molly85

lol we all complain quite nicely but nothing scary. just the bits they dnt tell u about grrr


----------



## pinkclaire

I know I've never understood ladies who enjoy pregnancy lol but I'm trying my hardest this time just so I'm not so miserable! Actually its been a lot easier, I suffered with terrible MS with James and this time it's pretty much excused me thank goodness!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: pink! You want me to add you to the first post? You should get a madly prediction too. Lol

I spent the afternoon playing Endless Ocean then finally Byon woke so we've all been to the river for our dogwalk. I got super wrapped up as yesterday when we we'd outside, even in a long warm coat, I shivered so much my split tummy muscles really ached. But I couldn't get my boots on and got really upset by it. Stupid pregnancy. Pink and nomore I moan endlessly, here and in really life. Just can't wait to be not pregnant and able to live again, hard as those first weeks are.

Been a pretty crap day and back to work tomorrow. Sigh...

Madcat your travel system seat will just be a group 0 so like Molly said it'll only go rear facing. You can buy 0-4 seats that go both ways (only rear for little ones) but they are chunky. You'll need to get the next group seat when your boy is big enough.


----------



## madcatwoman

Cheers for the info on the travel system seat. we're presuming our britax isofix will work with a proper car seat too(?)when he's older.

We went out for a walk this morning too, DH&his mumdohh:). it was just too far though, down to our beach and along a cycle track, im finding im feeling so heavy half way thru a walk now, to the point where my tummy aches, below my tummy aches and then my back starts, and all i want to do is just lie down.

Im loving our spare room though, seeing all the baby bits mounting up. the cot is due next.:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Another britax car seat will fit in the isofix Madcat so just the size up essentially. Car seats are quite complex these days :haha:

Well we've picked up our new car, it soooo lovely to drive and quick too :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

'Fraid not madcat! But you don't buy a second, they are built in as the seat is much bigger and not designed to be transported about like the infant seat. There are seats with isofix, without or that can be fitted with either. We got a Britax King Plus which was seatbelt only but after my crash we got a voucher to replace the seat and the one we got can be either. It's Britax but I forget the model. It's gorgeous!


----------



## PeanutBean

Think this is ours: https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/duo-plus


----------



## molly85

i best look at isofix incase matt doesn't get ours. I think it's easy but its questionable. I didwant 1 that stayed in the car so we may end up with 2. and potentially a grand parent 1. lol we only have 1 baby
I will get round to photongout pram in all its guises at somepoint teh front room needs a tidy and i have to load the camera on here. I hate doing that


----------



## gilz82

There definitely is one of the Britax second car seats that does go with a separate isofix base Peanut as we looked at it before we decided we weren't getting a Britax pram. But you are right the majority come with their own base

I was just trying to find it, it was in the mothercare catalogue but I threw the old one out :dohh: they were blooming side by side in the advert as well! Its not the same in the new catalogue.


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: peanut. 

I had a madly prediction already it was :blue: 

We're getting a rear facing car seat for james, after everything I've read I just can't put him in a front facing yet, he seems too diddy! He's only 18lb and his first seat lasts until 25lb or when his head out grows so we'll get one around his 1st birthday I expect!

I did a lot of research on car seats if I can help in any way xx


----------



## molly85

i love the lie flat car seats i'm pretty sure they would go on our pram to


----------



## molly85

pink whats it going to belike having 2 so close together. I'm thinking of putting it to my OH


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> 'Fraid not madcat! But you don't buy a second, they are built in as the seat is much bigger and not designed to be transported about like the infant seat. There are seats with isofix, without or that can be fitted with either. We got a Britax King Plus which was seatbelt only but after my crash we got a voucher to replace the seat and the one we got can be either. It's Britax but I forget the model. It's gorgeous!

Ohhh......:growlmad: we had thoughts of being able to carry on using our iso fix base...oh:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Are you getting the First Class pink? They're very popular as they're group 0+1 and can be rear facing. The infant seats are no longer suitable if the child's eyes are above the back of the seat; it's not just weight. I know rear is safer but Byron so wanted to be looking about him that we changed quite early on. Ours went up to 13kg I think.

Gilz are you sure it was Britax? On their website they only have separate bases for the infant seats.

It's all about weighing up cost. We considered getting the ones that go right through but they were loads more expensive than the seat we got plus a booster when he's older. We also thought Byron might not want to be in the sane seat for about 8 years and that it probably wouldn't actually last!


----------



## molly85

once tehy hit about 1 the car seat stays in the car so isofix is just not needed. unless you want to carry a 1 year old around in a car seat. Nooo thank you they are heavy


----------



## molly85

you can't do it now but my parents were very careful the had mini racing car seat belts bolted into the back of teh car until i was about 7 I was going nowhere.


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> i love the lie flat car seats i'm pretty sure they would go on our pram to

If I was going to get the carry cot attachment for our pram i'd ge the lie flat seat as it's not much more and we do quite a lot of long journeys and breaking them up is very annoying! But they are pretty small, much shorter than you might expect so don't last long; they also take up an enormous amount of room in the back meaning it's not always possible to fit a second seat in.


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> once tehy hit about 1 the car seat stays in the car so isofix is just not needed. unless you want to carry a 1 year old around in a car seat. Nooo thank you they are heavy

Isofix is supposed to be safer than a seat belt fixing but I'm not sure that's not mostly down to people fitting their seatbelts incorrectly and you can't really go wrong with isofix! Oh but not all cars are compatible so that's yet another thing to check! Britax list the car makes and models that are accredited on their website.

But yeah kids soon start waking at the end of journeys plus they get far to heavy to lug about in a seat! It was useful having the base for ours as Byron would carry on sleeping quite a while after a journey so we could just carry him in.


----------



## molly85

eeek. obviously they go with the huge pushchairs i had a quick look at the britax samrt B it's massive. Would never fit in my car. I think my car would only take 1 isofix anyway.


----------



## PeanutBean

We have isofix in the side back seats and the front passenger but not the middle back seat. Renault apparently have been leaders in adopting the new technology. I suppose their new models will have the top tether attachment too.


----------



## pinkclaire

Grr I just wrote a big long reply and it disappeared!

Yes he's only diddy he still fits in his nicely, but I will change by 1 anyway! 

We're probably getting the britax hi-way, our car is small so we're a bit restricted by that!

I like the flat car seats, and like peanut said if your getting the carrycot you may as well get that, if your do lots a miles it's useful as you don't have to stop, but your LO will probably have grown out by 2 months old so it's a lot of money to spend :shrug: 

I'm pooing myself about the second, I'm taking a gap in my career, I'm still working but not a job I want to do iykwim? So I'll need to retrain and it made sense to have our babies first rather than stop starting! I was still bf when I fell pregnant so even though we were kinda trying (well not protecting) I was still shocked as I didn't think it would happen that quickly! I guess you could say it was fate!

Oh my doctors response was funny 'how did you manage that when you were bf?' I was like well your the doctor!!

Sorry I do tend to ramble a bit!!


----------



## molly85

lol it's quite common bfing is not the pill. our pram carry cot is monstrous its def meant to for up to 6 months. 

I dnt want a new pram so am figuring out how long we would have to wait orif going over toa baby carrier would be easier


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol at your doctor! Despite exclusive BF I had every period and ov from 9 weeks after the birth. BF is really not a recognised form of contraception these days and your dr should know that!


----------



## PeanutBean

What do you mean Molly? Can you not use the carry got after 6 months?


----------



## molly85

oh yes if baby fits, its will last longer than a moses basket. the car seat seperate. this is what i get for being lazy. i will double check but the puchcair top can go on from 6 months. than fully its all light.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see separate attachments. I think quite a lot of pushchairs don't do lie flat so need a carrycot at the start.


----------



## pinkclaire

Which pram have you got Molly? One thing to consider is your LO might not like lying down after a certain age. James wanted to be upright b 4 months and would scream if he was down!

Um I am not impressed about the double buggies, they are so expensive and not that nice! I'm going to use a carrier and my single as much as possible. Normally around 3 your LO is able to walk a fair distance x


----------



## molly85

yup thats why we went with this monster. weirdly the actual website is telling me noting i can't see from looking at it


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink we just got the Britax b dual for £266. It's last year's model so half price. Every tandem seems to be extraordinarily expensive! I've bought a moby wrap too. Byron hated the carrier I got for him but I'm determined this girl will learn to love it! Lol


----------



## molly85

I'v got the baby style oyster. fancy bloody thing. my dad said he would pay and it did everything i wanted to and folds dead small


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yes peanut I remember you saying, was that from Boots? My friend is possibly lending me a p&t sport so that will be good if I don't have to buy one! It's not what I would chose, but for free I won't complain to much!

Molly I looked at that one when I was pregnant with James, I nearly bought it but the women in the shoo was really snotty and it annoyed me lol. Which colour scheme you going for? Xx

M


----------



## molly85

heres the weee beasty of a pram ours is black with bright green(carry cot) and red (pram) detail

Helps if i add teh adress
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...lay0_10751_-1_91406_10001?cm_vc=WeRecommendIO


----------



## molly85

it's brilliant. barring the I candy there is nothing twin like that similer and and i know we could never afford a pear


----------



## pinkclaire

If I had thought about it when I was pregnant with James I would have got a pushchair that you can convert to a double, but at that point I hated pregnancy and was never doing it again lol.


----------



## molly85

lol well i just ddnt think about it at the time. i'm not sure you do until your in that position.


----------



## pinkclaire

I know and also I don't like to tempt fate and just assume things, which you kinda have to to do that don't you?


----------



## molly85

yup i think carrier and buggy. you dnt have both with u all the time. older one might be at nursery or play school. 

I think we have come to a name agreement. Abby (abigail) Amelia Grace Bickenll. grace and amelia could switch places


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies :flower:

Apologies if my comments are on old news, taken me a while to catch up.

Molly love the names!

Welcome Pink :thumbup: Glad you have joined us :hugs: What a lovely little man you have. And YIKES on the doctor front! 

Sofie - what a lovely bump. And you so gorgeous too. Mine, at 19 weeks is nowhere near as lovely as yours. Mine still looks like a fluffy cloud belly. A friend last night rubbed my 'bump' and said 'awwww'. I was like - well actually - the baby is down here - thats my stomach full of the pizza you just fed me :blush:

Madly - I had all sorts of weird af type pains lately, and was starting to worry a little, after a period of relaxation and contentmen (and shopping wooooohooooo). Started to wish I hadnt bought so much then pains stopped and started getting the kicks in pubic area instead of all on the right. So maybe :baby: was just moving around and growing.

Peanut - sorry you are feeling sidelined. Its horrible when you just want to spend time with your family and your poorliness prevents you. This is nothing compared to what you have experienced but we went to visit friends and was having a wonderful time but was sooooo bad with my allergies (they have an indoor rabbit) and I wanted to be in bed by eight. Felt such a party pooper.

Gilz, yay on new car :happydance:

And :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else not commented on personally xx


----------



## molly85

hows work loopy?


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey loopy! I just get blue from hormones and blue not being able to join in and they feed off each other to become a big monster of misery! But it comes and goes.

What's been happening in loopyland?


----------



## loopylollipop

Got to go to work in half an hour Molly :growlmad: But on plus side its for extra cash to go towards early mat leave. Filling in for someone who only lasted a week on the job :wacko: guess she didnt like psychiatry!

Are you off at the moment Molly? And how are the pains? I have just started with a bit of sciatica. Not too bad yet but makes me worry for when I get huge!

Hi Peanut - all reasonable in Loopyland. Excited by scan, am hoping Madlys right. Been coveting some lovely girl clothes today. Nothing too fru-fru. I was a real tomboy, but its nice to look at stuff without diggers and tractors (although may be looking again at them next week!)

Have some horrible nausea today. Already feel totally miserable and sorry for myself. After a day! Heaven knows how you have coped. Am nursing a cup of hot water and ginger at the moment. Am hopeful may help.


----------



## loopylollipop

Better dash to work. Will try check in later....wish me a peaceful one! Cant cope with a busy 12 hours.....


----------



## molly85

ewww another night. achy is the best description constant achyness. Trying not to be a wingy fart but not easy when anything hurts lol. 
I may look at going back on nights or part time. you doctors get it easy manly sat down talking to people and all those notes lol (teasing)

you dnt know if we get anymore scans do you? is it just through examining your tummy they decide which way up bubs is?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you're nauseous. It is pregnancy related is it? You're not coming down with anything I hope. Glad you are you working towards an early leave.

When does everyone finish? I'm thinking March 4th with mat leave from 37 weeks and holiday til then.

Scoffing choc orange.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I don't actually know what you do! Lol. Are you a nurse?


----------



## molly85

I'm a support worker in mental health. So loopy and I presently work in similer places, she on a rotational thing though so will soon be off, I think she said she was going to paeds. 
My jobe is a cross between an untrained nurse and occupational health as we support people with everyday living skills and do a wee bit of nursing I was meant to be doing some training so I could give medication. It's a fun brilliant job, just rubbish if you can't move or feel a bit down yourself.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ah I see, it sounds like a fab job! And a valuable one too!


----------



## pinkclaire

A couple of you are really close to my due date, yay! I'm trying to decide on my date to leave, I'm thinking 37 weeks, but then think I'm mad!


----------



## PeanutBean

What's your due date? Did you already say and I missed it?


----------



## gilz82

Ok girls it's been a while but :blush: I'm bringing the conversation back to poop, or lack of it more to the point :rofl:

Honestly think this is the most constipated I've ever been in my life!! I'm drinking loads of water and orange juice and eating wholemeal bread and clementines etc and still nothing. 

Also my little jellybean must be using my bladder as a bongo drum today as I had to pee 3 times in the space of about 10 minutes earlier. You know when you get that about to burst feeling and I thought this can't be happening I just peed but sure enough more pee :blush:

Sorry for temporaily lowering the tone I'll stop it now :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

PeanutBean said:


> What's your due date? Did you already say and I missed it?

It's the 30th of May xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry gilz I just never really got constipated. Prunes? :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I really hate prunes but right now I think I'd maybe even try them!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Bran flakes are full of fibre which should help I used to eat it when I was constipated in the first tri

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Sofiekirsten also meant to say lovely bump picture earlier :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## molly85

ohhh hate constipation, i have my trusty senna. have u tried liqorice? when you finally do go i bet you have to check it was a poop you did had a few painful ones like that recently. 1 moment of relief 1 moment of panic.


----------



## molly85

Thats a very nice bump how did you sprout that so quick?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> Thats a very nice bump how did you sprout that so quick?

If this one is for me lol.....

I have no idea...I had a tiny little bump when I was 10/11 weeks but just put it done to bloat but now I look massive and its all egg shaped!??

:flower:


----------



## molly85

lucky girl


----------



## pinkclaire

Try lactalose from the chemist, it worked a treat for me when I was pregnant with James!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oooh constipation....Gilz I have been plagued by it. Resorted to syrup of figs from boots after trying all the dietary fluids stuff. Then pooped for England and couldnt stop. So now I just go whenever I can go, be it on the wards (in the toilet of course, not literally :blush:), or at a friends or wherever. Lost any dignity, if I ever had any.

Molly, poor you. I know how it feels to be in pain, but luckily I have escaped it so far. Just the odd niggle that has soon settled. I dread my sciatica returning with avengance. My hips used to hurt so much to lay on, could never get comfy and therefore never slept until ended up on a bucketful of mind-numbing (but pain relieving) medications.

Luckily the night shifts in psychiatry arent too bad on the whole. You are right, as docs we spend most of our time on our butts talking and then writing. Which is exactly what I have just done for the last six hours. The exercise is only walking from ward to ward. To then sit down again and talk to someone else. 

And you a right, it is fun most of the time. Had some great patients tonights, they were so elated and on top of the world it is contagious. It seems a shame to medicate them and dull their happiness! It can be sad too, though when people have had terrible lives and you know that if you had lived their life and been in their shoes you would be in exactly the same place, and no amount of talking or tablets can fix them. Some are just kids themselves. Ho hum. 

Are you off completely at the moment then Molly?

And I think all our scans are done once past 20 weeks anomoly scan, unless its indicated for whatever reason. The mw usually check position by palpation. Cant wait for mine!

Peanut luckily the nausea has abatated with a big slug of gaviscon. i know its not your favourite, but all I could get my hands on! And it worked enough for me to just finish off a yummy salad. It may not be pregnancy related, as OH has similiar symptoms and half my ward has diarrhoea and vomiting. I dont feel great, but cant put my finger on it. Given I have had no ms, you are right is probably something else.

Hope everyone is safely tucked up in bed, comfortable and snoring away. Hope your wriggly boy is sleeping too Madcat! Sweet dreams all xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Last night I had the weirdest dream about some challenge to the world that might destroy it and us ladies were in it and having to play a significant role as we were this special team. It was kind of in the future. Molly you were a pilot! And someone else, Gilz maybe, was the daughter of a French president who was leading the fight. :rofl:

I am so tired. Stupid work.


----------



## pinkclaire

Pregnancy dreams are so crazy, and feel sooo real dont they!

I actually feel good today, I had 5 and 1/2 hours straight sleep last night which is the most in well over a month as James has been so poory?

Sorry whos struggling with sciatica? I'm the same, its worse if I do to much, need to rest more! I fell down the stairs at the weekend as I went to step on the top step and it went, I went flying down to the bottom but luckily on my bum and I wasnt holding James. Grr its horrid isnt it :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut your dream sounds weird but fab :thumbup:

I just spent 20 fun filled minutes on the phone to nhs 24. I sweated threw 2 sets of jammies last night and my whole body is now sore so I was slightly worries i have flu. Nurse at nhs24 agrees and thinks I also have a viral infection due to my gross green cough mucus. Now waiting on the Dr phoning back to tell me where I have to go to collect a prescription for antibiotics.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!!

Guess what!, i have my 3D 4D scan booked for 2 weeks time!:happydance:, sunday 23rd. OMG!.:dohh:

Gilz, im spending half my life constipated these days, doesnt matter what you do if youre prone to it!. after a week, i managed to shift it eating shreddies, loads of water and 2 doses of fybolgel plus a plate of baked beans!.
Really sorry to hear how ill youre feeling, and they think its the flu, god i hope not. This jab decision is still bugging me, im supposed to ring the chemist this morning about it(why not the doctors is anyones guess) but hearing about your symptoms is a bit worrying.


----------



## gilz82

I've got my flu jab booked for the 14th Madcat but it seems it might be a little late now :blush: 

The Dr phoned back and they want me to go into hospital to get checked over instead of just giving me antibiotics. I've to go in at 12 so hopefully they'll just tell me to take my germs home. The Dr kept asking if I could feel the baby regularly and I kept saying no I have an anterior placenta so haven't felt anything yet and he was very confused by that. Clearly not a obstetrician :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I've got my flu jab booked for the 14th Madcat but it seems it might be a little late now :blush:
> 
> The Dr phoned back and they want me to go into hospital to get checked over instead of just giving me antibiotics. I've to go in at 12 so hopefully they'll just tell me to take my germs home. The Dr kept asking if I could feel the baby regularly and I kept saying no I have an anterior placenta so haven't felt anything yet and he was very confused by that. Clearly not a obstetrician :dohh:

Im glad they're taking you in to check you over hun, suprised a doc doesnt know what an anterior placenta is though:dohh:, you should ask for a scan/doppler being as you have not felt baby move anyway.

:hugs:x


----------



## gilz82

Think he understood the placenta bit but wasnt really understanding the fact that I still can't feel anything at nearly 21 weeks. He just kept saying "what you still can't feel anything" silly man. 

Thankfully my OH doesn't go away til tonight so he can take me to the hospital, probaly wouldn't be best to drive myself there :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Think he understood the placenta bit but wasnt really understanding the fact that I still can't feel anything at nearly 21 weeks. He just kept saying "what you still can't feel anything" silly man.
> 
> Thankfully my OH doesn't go away til tonight so he can take me to the hospital, probaly wouldn't be best to drive myself there :haha:

well let us know what they say as soon as you can hun xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Boy, dippy GPs. Or maybe just men. Sure that really reassured you Gilz :dohh:

Glad they are checking you out. With your history you are an extra precious mama. They need to ensure they check you out thoroughly. The green stuff and the raging temp need assessing. Its only recently, in the last couple of weeks that I have felt def, surefire movements. Prior to that was like ' is it, or is it just wind.' And my placenta is not anterior! So dont worry hun. Would be worse to have them, then they stop rather that not feeling any at all. Bet they will put you on antibiotics to be safe. 

Thanks to the government dishing out the anti-viral medication out like smarties last winter, there are alot of reports of resistant strains floating in the literature, and doctors are miffed. Who would have figured - oh yeah, probably my cat and maybe OH (who works in a bathroom company) would have seen that coming. :growlmad:

Have just finished my night shift. Only two hours late - fourteen hour shift. Am so tired! Not felt any movements for ages, was just about to get the ol doppler out but bubs is now kicking up a storm. Phew.


----------



## gilz82

Horror shift length Loopy. Go home and get some rest now :hugs:

That's us just heading to the hospital I'll update once I'm out.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Gils it sounds awful! Good luck in the hospital xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I guess you'll be in hospital now Gilz. I hope everything is ok and they can give you some good treatment. I agree with loopy that a high temp needs sorting whatever the cause.

Well I've spent very nearly 4 hours trying to fix my laptop. Turns out it was a dodgy AVG antivirus update that crashes Windows 7 (did I mention this already?). I found some instructions to fix it so that it can be uninstalled except it won't uninstall and I've tried everything, even downloading some trial of a removal programme which is also stuck. Not sure what to do next! Waiting to see if anything happens with the removal programme then going to try some more things. It's just ridiculous. Needless to say I've done next to no work but I'm at my PC now so can try and catch up a bit... Good job no-one else is really doing anything with it being the first day back.


----------



## sequeena

Hope all is ok gilz :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well ive had an interesting morning.

with hearing gilz's updates i decided to look into getting the flu jab!. So, i called my docs who said they dont stock any and told me id need to get it from my chemist. So i went to my chemist in person(they werent answering phones) who said they didnt stock it either but to try the chemist in town.
So i went to the chemist in town who said they had ran out, but said even if they had it they couldnt give it to me as theyre not allowed to give it to pregnant women.

so, im back home now.

i hated going into those chemists, 3 people at least were there with tissues, red noses and coughing everwhere, i actually walked in with my glove over my face!!!!

i came home with 2 bottles of hand gel in the end, one for me&one for DH to use when out&before eating.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well sorry I wasnt around yesterday....I was only didnt get chance to pop into this thread :dohh:

My prediciton thread has really taken off and at last count I have done 165 predicitions :rofl: apart from the 8 grads predicitons I got right I have so far got one correct and one wrong :wacko: So total so far is 9/10....People have even started to put there predictions in there siggies which I founf absolutely hiralious :rofl:

Gilz hon I hope everything is ok :hugs: your bugs sound nasty :(

madcat hon my 4d scan is the day before yours :) the 22nd at 4pm :wohoo: 

Loopy hon sounds like your a busy little bee....I hope your resting plenty inbetween shifts :thumbup: AND I STILL PREDICT :pink: :)

Peanut hon so sorry for feeling blue :( me too I just dont know why :loopy:

As for constipation....no advice ladies cause am an odd bod I have IBS so my bowels done react to normal laxative foods :wacko: Orange juice certainly doesnt work for me nor to bran flakes so no help here sorry :kiss:

We werent planning on getting an isofix base simply cause we had one for Oliver and it was more of a pain in the arse than anything else...it use to tilt his car seat at such an awkward angle he was almost sat upright iykwim and it was compatible with our then car model too :dohh: My sister has a maxi cosi car seat for my niece and she simply straps the seat in using the seat belt.....we were planning on doing the same thing :thumbup: Worked for us before well and I have managed ok when we have had my niece and took her out in the car :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

ah thats good madly, we'll be seeing what our boys look like within a day of each other, mine is on the sunday at 10.45!. be lovely to get a proper look, the 20 week scan didnt really spend long looking at the baby as i recognise it, more at different organs etc.

Ooo, my body pillow has just arrived, and my new camera.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good purchases madcat! I'm waiting on my raincover (apparently despatched on the 28th...), nappies (despatched today) and microwave (coming anytime). Bet your new camera will be fantastic!

Madly you should separate out your predictions for people you've got to know (like us) and keep record for each group. That way if you're only 50/50 for strangers and 90-100% right for us you'll be able to easily tell and it will be really interesting! I don't know how you're finding the time to do it! And :rofl: at the sigs, I told you you should do your own blinkie!

'm trying to get HR to understand my leave. I now have 27 days holiday to take this year and trying to squeeze it in before my mat leave will mean handing in my date almost now. Hr just keeps saying "we can only carry over 5 days to next year" totally missing the point. I don't want them carrying over, I want half of them at the end of my mat leave not at the beginning which will mean I can't finish my course and can't get my work done before I finish nor would we have time to advertise and recruit someone new and me have time to do handover. I've spelt out all the dates for her in the hope she'll get it but I just know she won't. Much as I'd like to finish in Feb instead of March I'd also like to return in May instead of April! She's a bit of a melm really. Took weeks to sort out my return from my last leave.


----------



## madcatwoman

i hope you have some joy with your HR dept peanut, sounds like they need it spelling out to them!!

just recieved a phone call from my midwife, co-incidence really after this mornings events. she phoned to asked if id had the flu jab, so i told her about this morning(as in my other post on here), and she was appalled, said she was calling most of her girls up to ask what responce they had recieved when asking for the jab and is looking into it!.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies.
Gilz,thats awful,hope you're ok.xxxx
Great news on the 4d scan madcat,so exciting!

We stuck the the old fashioned car seats lol!just the carry tot that you put in using the seatbelt.Once you get the knack of it you'd have it in and out in seconds.
Then I think at about 10 months they went into a forward facing 1 which just stayed strapped in the car.

Madly can't believe you did 165 predictions!!
Meant to ask you.remember you got that reading from rennyjenny or what was her name??Did she say girl for you?

All quite here,dh back to work today,so back to the old routine!
Yous get anymore snow?apparently there's snow up north here,hoping and praying it doesn't come our way.

Yay loopy,only a few more days til your scan!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's good your MW phoned madcat. Don't know why I didn't comment in my last post (preg brain!) but to have to trek around and STILL not be able to have it is just ridiculous! It turns out the real issue is that the government pulled the funding for promotion of the jab in the summer. £85m I read somewhere in total, some hundreds of thousands of which was just for the publicity itself. The effect seems to have been that neither the public nor even the medical profession have been up to date with the recommendations. I've heard a few times now of people being turned away _because_ they are pregnant when the very opposite is what should be happening! :dohh: If you still want to get it I hope your MW can sort things out. Sounds like she is on top of things and is aware that there is an issue in your area. My surgery were very relaxed about it. When I booked in there were no funny questions and when I saw the nurse she said "so you're here because you're pregnant, very good" or the likes and just checked if I'm allergic to egg. No hooha at all. It should not be this variable and it will only get worse... :(

This is going to sound terrible but part of the problem with HR is that her English isn't fantastic. I think she's Spanish but she just doesn't seem to quite understand complicated explanations, and it is complicated but not that bad! She is also a bit bonkers about rules before thinking logically. It causes no end of problems in all kinds of areas of work but because of my maternity situation and dealing with volunteers (which is quite HRy) I am constantly coming up against her!


----------



## madcatwoman

well MW mentioned she was seeing if the local hospital might set up a clinic for pregnant women to have the jab, but shes looking into it all and will be passing my responce on to(someone else?) and thanked me. I see her next week. The funding seems to be area related, wales is always different to england.

i do hope you cant finish work earlier rather than later, and will all your sickness and now as only im too aware generally being uncomfortable it would do you good.

i wonder how gilz is doing:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Hi I'm back girls :flower:

I have flu and have been prescribed Tamiflu which I wasn't greatly keen about taking. Just off the phone to the maternity unit and the Dr there says that the Tamiflu is by far the best option compared with letting the flu get worse. 

Madcat your chemist/gp surgery sound about as much use as mine. Hope your midwife manages to get it sorted out for you. 

Peanut I feel your pain, my HR department are beyond useless. The only person of any use is the depute head and she works part time and is also pregnant so think she finishes before I do :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Hi I'm back girls :flower:
> 
> I have flu and have been prescribed Tamiflu which I wasn't greatly keen about taking. Just off the phone to the maternity unit and the Dr there says that the Tamiflu is by far the best option compared with letting the flu get worse.
> 
> Madcat your chemist/gp surgery sound about as much use as mine. Hope your midwife manages to get it sorted out for you.
> 
> Peanut I feel your pain, my HR department are beyond useless. The only person of any use is the depute head and she works part time and is also pregnant so think she finishes before I do :dohh:

Oh so it IS the flu, oh no, how crap. i know what you mean though about tamiflu, like me, reluctant to take anything while pregnant, but i guess theyre right, better than the flu its self taking over your body. Hope you start feeling brighter before long. What did they say about your temperature(and the baby etc)?.
yes my MW was particually appalled, will be interesting if she comes back to me about it should she get anywhere. Otherwise i will just have to keep up with my general hygene, i dont go out much(its more DH) and leave it to nature.


----------



## gilz82

They just said keep taking the paracetamol regularly as it will help with the temperature. Apparently sweating a lot is a sign that the paracetamol is helping the fever. I just assumed cos I was sweating that much it wasn't helping. As long as the fever isn't constant, which it isn't, then the jellybean should be ok. 

Obviously if things get worse I've just to go back to the hospital but this time directly to the maternity unit.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> They just said keep taking the paracetamol regularly as it will help with the temperature. Apparently sweating a lot is a sign that the paracetamol is helping the fever. I just assumed cos I was sweating that much it wasn't helping. As long as the fever isn't constant, which it isn't, then the jellybean should be ok.
> 
> Obviously if things get worse I've just to go back to the hospital but this time directly to the maternity unit.

right, god you dont need this though do you, with all the problems you have had so far. stay home,take care and look after yourself!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh Gilz,God love you,thats so crap.
It seems to be going about here now too,my friends 2 babies 6months old and 1 and a half were in hospital for 4 nights last wk with the flu.
My gp rang all her preg ladies last wk to tell them to come in for the jab,so I guess its really hit coz it wasn't mentioned to me before then.
I think I'm gonna lay low for a few wks!!
Hope you're feeling better soon,and the drugs work for you.When your oh due back to work?hope he can stay home a few days to look after you.xx


----------



## gilz82

He's away for work again in the middle of the night tonight unfortunately Vbaby but my sister and OH's mum will keep an eye on me I'm sure. 

My work are going to be sooo pissed cos I'm due back in tomorrow but that won't be happening.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no Gilz! Did you get round to having a flu jab? I can't remember... Just wondering if that means it a) didn't work b) was too recent or c) you have a different strain. Please take extra special care of yourself. I can't believe your OH is going away tonight. :( Is there anyone who can come and look after you til you are better? You really should rest up totally. I'm glad you've got tamiflu and are keeping your temp down which is important for bean. I hope it's not H1N1, did they do a test?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry, I took ages to post that as I had en email from HR so had to go rework my proposed timetable as I forgot that bank holidays falling our new period of full pay won't be added at the end.

Glad your sister and Oh's mum will be around, Gilz. You might really need someone to stay with you for a couple of days.


----------



## gilz82

I havent had my flu jag yet Peanut it was scheduled for the 14th of Jan. 

They did take a blood sample but the Dr said they werent really that interested in ascertaining which strain of flu it was they more wanted to check I don't have some infection as well as flu.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh glad you have someone to look after you.Nevermind work,you just get better 1st.xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm surprised they didn't want to check the strain, just because H1N1 is dodgy but perhaps as you've got the antivirals it doesn't make any difference. Bad luck getting it when you'd got your jab booked! I hope it's not too bad and you quickly get better. :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Gilz poor you. At least your stupid docs sent you to hospital instead of faffing around fobbing you off. So thats good. Sorry its flu. Last year docs stopped swabbing to confirm and if you had a tick box list of criteria it was assumed you had it and got the tamiflu. :hugs::hugs: to you. Stuff work. You and bubs are most important.

RANT ALERT**********

Well I have had two hours sleep after my mammoth prolonged on call. Lucky me, had to get up to pee after two hours and noticed a text. No idea who it was from, but basically it was asking me to do a fourteen page report for a tribunal. In short when people are brought in against their will, we can invoke the Mental Health Act and bring them in against their will. Of course we are then depriving them of their human rights and they rightly have the right to appeal against it. Well in short one on my patients is due his on thursday and they are a legal court proceeding. So I get a text (turns out from my junior) to tell me my consultant - knowing i am on nights - expects me to do this report. I have always done these out of the goodness of my heart and because I am a sucker and historically we as docs do what is asked of us by our God-like bosses. So, given I have just nicely finished my hellish shift, with no time to scratch my ass and basically running a hospital of very very unwell people (mentally and physically) AND covering A&E I get a TEXT from my junior when I should be asleep to tell me to do a report whilst on nights whilst also covering the hospital. Cheeky &^%$" . Have tracked down the sender of the text, my junior to tell my to pass on the message that he can put his report where sun dont shine and to do it himself. This is after four calls to track down who it came from. Didnt dare call him directly for risk of telling him this directly. Am FUMING!!!!!!!! Rang OH to vent my spleen and only feel marginally better. :grr::grr::grr: 

Rant over. Have said no point blank but still so mad! Hoping typing this will release some anger. Think is a combination of sheer exhaustion bordering on hysteria and tears and pregnancy hormone mix. LETHAL combo :wacko:

So Peanut I feel your frustration at stupid employers! And yours too Gilz! Bah humbug.

Had my theraputic philly on toast and some hot milk. Worried my raging blood pressure will fry :baby:

Madly havent checked out your prediction thread how cool! I foresee a new career for the new year..........wooo hooo....

oh god i need to :sleep::sleep:

apologies. Tomorrow when I read this will prob be :blush: Just needed to vent. Then collapse.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy, go back to bed! :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Loopy hon that's just completely rubbish. Quite right you told him to stick it right up his jumper!!

I love phily on toast just now it's so yummy. Enjoy yours and try to get some sleep please. You and your bean need to rest.


----------



## loopylollipop

thanks peanut night night x


----------



## PeanutBean

As do you Gilz!

I'm writing my maternity notes. It's a poor excuse for work, I'm not really motivated, but it does need to be done and arguably it's more important those notes are there than I finish other things before my leave. I'm getting the bulk of it all down now then can edit it nearer the time for any new developments.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz big :hugs: you really need to rest up now and let someone take care of you. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

So far I've summarised half my job in 9 pages!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I tried to post several times earlier and it wasnt having any at all :dohh:

Gilz hon I agree get some rest and take no nonsense from work :thumbup: You too Loopy hon get some sleep....as for me well am back at work tomorrow and handing in the form about my maternity leave :wohoo: think it will go down like a lead balloon but hey ho :dance:

Peanut hon I think it would prob take me half a page cause in my bosses eyes my job is piss easy and we dont do much :trouble:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I feel depressed and I just shouted at DH cause hes pathetic....am in a terrible mood!


----------



## molly85

Oh man best get my Mat forms out they have to be in, in 4 weeksso gotta do some thinking here. 

Loopy sleep those reports are killer, ours are 2-3 pages long and I usually help the nurses do them knowing the clients inside out you remember stuff. (pah not with pregnancy brain) Hideous things which I'm sure only students ever read. 

Hey girls Gilz glad they sorted you out. Trying to figure out why I am so tierd. I slept in til 3.30pm yep I know being off work has left me a real freak but I have needed lots of sleep for years this is now stupid i am sleeping more than I am awake.

On the flu jabe thing it's rediculous they are closeing the dorr after the horse has bolted, GP's should have had all teh at risk groups in, in october not leaving it till people are hospitalised or generally unwell. 

My house is gross but i just dnt know where any of my energy is. maybe I need my bloods done again but that seems weird abby is producing her own thyroxine now


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly hon what's wrong? :hugs:

And Molly sorry you are are feeling so tired :hugs:


----------



## molly85

nono your sick, i just want to no why.....lol you look after your self


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I guess am just irratable Gilz hon thank you for asking :hugs:...go figure its probably got summat to do with the fact am back at work tomorrow BLAH! Roll on mat leave :lol:

Ladies I wanted to mention I have a whole boatload of baby girls clothes 3-6mths advertised in the for sale area of bnb if anyones interested :shrug: My sister gave them to me for bubs only am not sure pink is such a good look for a little man :rofl: I have decided to sell them for her (1st stop bnb, 2nd stop ebay!) so she can put the cash towards some new things for my niece. They are a lovely little lot all in perfect condition...am open to offers let me know if any of you are interested :flower:

Heres the link....

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/499480-gorgeous-girls-clothes-3-6mths-open-offers.html


----------



## molly85

Madly love the blue dress i think its pic 5 and the pooh stuff. I'm allowed to buy stuff on ebay, I'm rubbish at offers so maybe if you gave me a clue they are very cute


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ooooh I am so excited!

My mum has offered to pay for a 16 week gender scan!

:happydance:

I turn 16 weeks next week so hopefully once she has looked over the website I found then we can get a date sorted!!

So happy! lol I am so impaitent and waiting until 20 weeks would of killed me!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## molly85

lol sofie once they get wriggling the waitings not so bad they do sumit new quit regularly


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly I have days like that! Actually I've been nice to my DH for at least 2 days running, not sure whats wrong with me?!

Molly oh I'm with you on the tiredness I could easily sleep for a week!

Sofie I have mine next Thursday and I can barely sleep for the excitement! We didnt find out with James so will be really strange.


----------



## molly85

it's daft I could go back to bed I got up at 3.30!!!!! Head hurts to.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> Madly love the blue dress i think its pic 5 and the pooh stuff. I'm allowed to buy stuff on ebay, I'm rubbish at offers so maybe if you gave me a clue they are very cute

Molly hon theres lots of pics of clothes all the way down page one :thumbup: Let me know the pic numbers your interested in the descriptions are above the photos :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: sofie for priavte gender scan :)


----------



## molly85

lol Madly I'm deffinatly very odd. messaging u everywhere I shall double check those numbers.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

FOR MOLLY :rofl:

These are the disney sets I have left :) 1st one is snow white (I think :dohh:) and the other two pooh.....which dress is it that you like? Describe it cause am not sure which one you mean!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0989.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









DSCF0997.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









DSCF1001.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

i like both the pooh ones hang on i'll copy it oer so much easier then


----------



## molly85

Here we go
 



Attached Files:







blue dress.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I thought that was the one hon :) I will pm you :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw cute clothes!!!!

mollly i know what you mean! my house id vile at the moment, i had a moment of energy during the day on new years eve and randomly started doing major cupboard sorting, well the plan was put everything in the hallways and then when ds went to bed to put it all the garage hmmmm all still there . . . dont have to make dinner tonight as dh made it for me its in the fridge sooooo if i get my 8pm second wind thats what i MIGHT do and even then its only a MIGHT lol

oh i cant wait to find out what i am having, its funny i have been having girl vibes all the way through, i find that madly has predicted boy and today i cant imagine my bean being anything but a boy lol lol lol hilarious that people are putting you in their signatures! you should have charged £2 and you would be quids in lol! 

wow sorry you got the flu gilz! i think i had it right at the beginning of bfp was so paranoid about fever that i actually took medicine - which i never did with ds - and sat with a cold flannel on my head for three days and took my temp every 30 mins! hope you are ok hun and you are being pampered!


----------



## madcatwoman

I feel like baby B has put on about 6lbs the way my tummy feels today!.
i thought i was full/bloated and didnt want tea, but i dont think i am now, plus i managed to 'de-constipate' myself:blush:. then i lied down and my lower tummy breifly turned pointy looking(bum or head i guess). not so many kicks today but somethings happening in there!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat its funny you should say that cause those cramps came back today with a vengenace (am currently trying to ignore them :dohh:) but Charlie has been a very busy boy and my lower tummy has sort of hardened and lifted I noticed when undressing for the shower...plus hes really kicking me in the sides now too so am taking it that all this discomfort is cause hes growing and stretching my insides something chronic right now :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly I meant to say before that I get period pains low down when baby is moving about. I assume they are nothing serious as I feel them in the same place I would with a small uterus and not the whole thing iyswim. Then the night before last I think it was I was lying watching her jiggle when I got quite a bit of pain and saw her bum go up in the air giving me a very odd shaped bump! So I guess it is that movement causing painful pressure.

Finally got my laptop sorted. Flippin' heck! Had to make boot discs only to find they were linux based and literally couldn't figure out how to nagivate the menu! Eventually downloaded a trial of an uninstaller which took all day but has finally removed all the AVG stuff. Lesson learned, I shan't bother with AVG again, back to avast. The blog I found with instructions for uninstalling was from early December so a whole month and they haven't bothered to create a fix. :growlmad:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

peanut if anything goes wrong with anything technical i know exactly where to go you whizzz kid! xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh nomore please don't! lol 4 hours this morning and another couple tonight to get it sorted!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut am currently getting them again now but he has been one active boy all day and nows hes quiet to I guess thats why :wacko: Its a little worrying considering I can very much liken them to labour pains with Oliver :( and am not totally relaxed with this feeling at all but I took more paracetamol and am off to bed shortly as I have a 5.30am start :saywhat: ROLL ON MAT LEAVE :lol: At least am off Thursday :thumbup:

Great news you sorted out your pc probs :thumbup: albeit it took a while :dohh:


----------



## molly85

pringles are baaaaad.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So is chocolate :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat its funny you should say that cause those cramps came back today with a vengenace (am currently trying to ignore them :dohh:) but Charlie has been a very busy boy and my lower tummy has sort of hardened and lifted I noticed when undressing for the shower...plus hes really kicking me in the sides now too so am taking it that all this discomfort is cause hes growing and stretching my insides something chronic right now :shrug:

ah yes!, ive been getting niggles in the sides of my tummy !!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just went to clean my teeth and found my bump is suddenly twice as big! No wonder I can hardly breathe and have been struggling all day.

Both pringles are chocolate are good, especially chocolate orange.


----------



## molly85

iv had some god awful ones at the front little stretcher


----------



## molly85

ohhhh don't i lean on my tummy so much


----------



## pinkclaire

I swear my baby is going through a growth spurt, I cant stop eating! (thats what I'm blaming it on anyway! :haha:) I think ive actually eaten 100 fererro roches (sorry sp) tonight. I never knew the coconut ones were so good!

Sorry to hear a few of you are experiencing pains, xx


----------



## molly85

ohh the coconut ones, they only come out at christmas


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw peanut, i used to hand the laptop to my dh to fix, lets just say the reason we ahd to get a new laptop because of a punching incident - my dh is non violent but if anything is described as plug and play which turns out to be anything but it is destined for the window or fist lol

all food baaaaaad! when i find something i actually want to eat, about half an hour later it taste and feels like i have drank a mug of grease and euch xkx


----------



## molly85

the pork pies were actually gross


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore food has all been bad for me too. For ages at the start my own mouth tasted so vile I wanted to spew but cleaning my teeth did make me spew so it was a tricky balance! I still find most food disgusting and have just had another bout of gross mouth. :sick:

I am awake way too early. Haven't had a great night. Disturbed for the first time by pain in my left side, shoulder and hip down to knee. I blame having to sit at the computer desk all day, I was very achey last night. So glad the laptop is finally sorted.

Oo my friend whose little boy is a couple of weeks older than Byron has just had her baby - a little girl called Aliyah. :D. Lovely name I think. It's great she's had a girl too, they'll all be mates.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Peanut, i have had at least 3 occassions when i get up in the morning and bump seems twice as big!!

another [email protected] night, my new pillow is too big for our bed and eventually ended up on the floor. The resident ghost woke me up at 3am and from there onwards my hips ached like it was going out of fashion. i was ready to get up at 5am.

Off to take my kitty for his booster jab this morning, not looking forward to this.


----------



## molly85

awwww poor kitty. Molly has physically crapped on the vets table and conkled out so i try not to take her. she was more a house dog for so long but she does need to go.

Well its that time of the week we are apparently now a banana, obviously im eatting tiny ones, well up until 14 weeks ago when i bought 1 up. 

sorry the pillows to big madvat.

Awww peanut mymum tried that with her friend kids and me just lain old ddnt work we hated each other


----------



## gilz82

Congrats on the banana Molly I'll be joining you there tomorrow :thumbup:

Hope your kitty is ok at the vets Madcat, our dog is strange he actually loves our vet. When we walk past the vets he actually veers off trying to go in :haha:

I feel worse today but hoping the Tamiflu is doing it's job. Just had my gp on the phone and they've signed me off work til the 19th!! There's no way I can miss that much work I'll get sacked for sure :cry: must get better quickly now.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Congrats on the banana Molly I'll be joining you there tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your kitty is ok at the vets Madcat, our dog is strange he actually loves our vet. When we walk past the vets he actually veers off trying to go in :haha:
> 
> I feel worse today but hoping the Tamiflu is doing it's job. Just had my gp on the phone and they've signed me off work til the 19th!! There's no way I can miss that much work I'll get sacked for sure :cry: must get better quickly now.

hun they couldnt sack you for being signed off ill by a doctor!:shrug: no no no!.
hopefully youre peaking today if youre feeling worse though.:hugs:

our youngest kitty is a bag of nerves normally, so you can imagine what its like trying to put him is in carrier and be taken to the vets!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh the wee soul that can't be fun. 

I am hoping this is as bad as I get and then tomorrow will be slightly better, I even have sore teeth today which is horrible and odd. I would so love a couple of proper pain killers right now :blush:

I had a seriously weird dream last night about our little man, we were taking him to the docs for his jags and it was the middle of summer. My OH had wrapped the baby up like an Eskimo with loads of layers on and wouldn't let me take them off. He went to the toilet at the docs so I started taking the babies clothes off but there were just never ending layers. I woke up wrestling with my duvet and crying it was slightly bizarre :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sounds metaphorical gilz, all those layers. Maybe you feel your OH is overprotective or a little smothering. Sorry you're still feel bad though I suppose not surprised. I've been getting sore teeth with each of my repeat chest infections this year. It's sinusus that does it. Feels like your molars are all going to fall out eh?

Sorry about your pillow madcat, it might get better with practice. Hope your kitty behaves.

Congrats on realised and impending bananas!

I've just chucked up everywhere. :( Can't see me making Aquanatal, not been yonks because of their hols, my illness and work trips. Feel rotten. So not impressed.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut that's not good you must be so sick of being :sick:

Just spoke to my boss, she's not happy, told me she'd have to speak to HR about what happens now and phone me back.


----------



## PeanutBean

Tough shit for your boss. You've got flu and your doctor deems you unfit for work for a couple of weeks. HR will say the same. Perhaps you should offer to infect her (is it a woman?) and remove a kidney and use her body to support another human and see just how much she feels like working! :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah she's a woman, she's usually very supportive it's usually the head of department thats a pain. But I think she's feeling pressurised by me being ill right now as it highlights how things will be when I'm on maternity leave. 

There are certain things that need to be done this week that only I can do and I've been bitching for a while that this is an issue, but no one really believed me. Now they are actually facing the problem.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz my employer is the same, doesn't take any excuses and thinks everyone is making illness up. When I was pregnant with James I had two days off the whole time and I had awful ms all the way through. He called an official meeting telling me pregnancy wasn't an illness! I asked him to stay up all night throwing up and try making it to work!!

You can't help it though and the fact the doctor has signed you off shows that you really need it. There's nothing HR can do :hugs: hope you feel better soon xx

Peanut sorry your still being ill, I was like that with James it's horrid xx


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut is right out your sick leave gilz!!:thumbup: your dream is mad!!,:haha::haha:, i dremt about our haunted house only it was a bit of an OTT dream, i woke in the night needing the loo and was too scared to get out of the bed, so hung on till morning!.


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: What's all this about haunted house?

I've had a long sit and some more food and am technically read for work now, albeit in bed. Gilz, if you worked like I do then your boss would really have something to complain about! :haha: If there are things only you can do that are crucial then that just shows bad management. What if you broke a leg or something? There needs to be a back up. Are you not getting any maternity cover? If not then it's good they are learning these lessons now. No-one else can do my job either but if it came down to it there are people who can pick up little bits of it and nothing is so desperately important that it couldn't wait unless there was an event on that I was in charge of in which case someone would just have to be sent up from London.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz sorry that work is being a pain! some people in hr dont have a clue believe me i used to work as an hr assistant where the hr manager was 23 and clueless she was awful!!! didnt have a clue!

my mum had 6 weeks off a couple of years ago when she was signed off sick and didnt even have an eyelid blinked as she couldnt work and a doctor had signed them off, do they honestly want you to be one of those pregnant women fighting for their lives against flu not sure that would be good press for them! 

Honestly some people are just so clueless!


----------



## gilz82

Peanut they are getting me maternity cover but it's a joke. They've asked my friend who is the fundraising admin assistant to cover my mat leave. I'm the database manager, it's a huge stretch for her to even attempt to cover what I do. 

I feel really bad as outwith our office no one understands how important what I do is. My colleague will be thrown in at the deep end and when she can't do it all no one will understand it's completely not her fault. 

This is all to save money, cos if they advertised it as mat cover they'd have to pay more and being likely the mat cover would probably need to be paid more than I get in an attempt to attract people who are even qualified to do the job.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw your poor colleague, well you could always suggest they do advertise the job properly, when you come back just say i really think that you need to reconsider the mat cover i dont think that anyone here is really qualified to do the job i have been doing, unless you provide them with extensive training, you will be dropping them in it. or could do a couple of weeks handover instead of a couple of days?

if you were not going back i would just let them get on with it lol you never know they might change their minds after a week of you being gone!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear Gilz. :( I was pretty shocked I was even getting mat cover last time but I was lucky as it was all done properly and the person we got could've just taken over if I was leaving, she was very competent. Hope there is someone as good this time, though also hoping I find a new job too...

I'm wondering if I have a bit of a bug after all as I feel really quite odd and still very sick but I haven't been sick again. It's so hard to tell. Am sucking at doing anything productive whatsoever. I want to sleep...


----------



## molly85

eugh work grr.

I haved to discuss my return to work plan with my boss,I'm sure I will turn into a total wimp. Physio suggested either parttime or part days. I am going to get one of those girdle things so I canstand up properly for any length of time. I'm also going to askabout doing a more admin based job (if I have the balls). I hate i'm going to get such rubbish maternity pay but we work through it.

Does anyone know if you get any coucil tax support when your on stat Mat leave


----------



## madcatwoman

have any of you 24 weekers noticed a change in :baby: movements?.

i have, not hugely different but i have noticed. I pretty much used to be aware of all the little fiddly movements low down right throughout the day, standing up, siting down, eating, nearly all the time. And all the huge movements in the belly when lying back, esp in the bath.

these last two days i only feel the fiddly low movements just now and then, briefly here and there in the day, kicks in the stomach are there when i lie back but not as many in one go and not quite always the punch i was recieving.

wondering if this is a growth spurt thing?

anyone noticed this...peanut,vbaby,madly?


----------



## vbaby3

Hi madcat,don't think i've noticed a difference in movement recently,but i'm only really feeling baby properly the last 3 wks or so.She keeps getting hiccups too,oran had them constantly when I was preg,and it was so funny when he was a baby he always got them without fail after he laughed!We'd nearly try not to make him laugh coz it seemed mean,he'd have 10 mins hiccuping after a good laugh!!
Definately noticed a growth spurt in my bump tho!
Don't know if it was all the crap i ate over xmas or what,but I think Ilook about 30wks preg or more even!

Gilz:hugs:hope you're feeling better tomorrow,and hope someone is looking after you.x


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hi madcat,don't think i've noticed a difference in movement recently,but i'm only really feeling baby properly the last 3 wks or so.She keeps getting hiccups too,oran had them constantly when I was preg,and it was so funny when he was a baby he always got them without fail after he laughed!We'd nearly try not to make him laugh coz it seemed mean,he'd have 10 mins hiccuping after a good laugh!!
> Definately noticed a growth spurt in my bump tho!
> Don't know if it was all the crap i ate over xmas or what,but I think Ilook about 30wks preg or more even!
> 
> Gilz:hugs:hope you're feeling better tomorrow,and hope someone is looking after you.x

every time DH comes home he swears ive grown some more!:haha:
when i sit down for tea(tray on lap jobbie) my bump keeps catching stray food!:dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

ha ha!
Don't think I could even fit a tray on my lap!
can't see my feet,and its very diffficult to try sort out the lady bits grooming!:blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Both growth spurt (last night wasn't it?) and high up movements. I think she has turned to face out more which is probably me spending too much time slouched on the settee. Having moaned that she never moved her legs she's definitely been making up for it. Madcat we are movement twins! lol

Molly I'm not sure about council tax. It will depend on your overall earnings. There are calculators on direct gov I think or maybe HMRC for working out what benefits you're entitled to in general. It's weird on mat leave because you're still counted as employed so entitlement to things is a bit funny. You can but look into it.


----------



## molly85

will do as it costs so much


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Both growth spurt (last night wasn't it?) and high up movements. I think she has turned to face out more which is probably me spending too much time slouched on the settee. Having moaned that she never moved her legs she's definitely been making up for it. Madcat we are movement twins! lol
> 
> Molly I'm not sure about council tax. It will depend on your overall earnings. There are calculators on direct gov I think or maybe HMRC for working out what benefits you're entitled to in general. It's weird on mat leave because you're still counted as employed so entitlement to things is a bit funny. You can but look into it.

yeh i feel more gentle feet movements high up, started as flutters up there and gradually getting more.
Strange isnt it, bump buddies in every possible way!(apart from gender)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!!!

We now have our date and time for our 16 week gender scan!

Thursday 13th January @ 5:30!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## gilz82

That's great Sofiekirsten it'll be here in no time :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Why is it that it seems to be the law that if your pregnant your not entitled to a good nights sleep :dohh: I am so achey and grumpy CAUSE AM BLOODY TIRED! I wouldnt mind I half fill the bed with support this and support that and when I do manage to get to sleep my DH decides he will elbow me in the back persistantly until I wake up and then insist he knows nothing about it :saywhat: I feel like a walking zombie arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

On a very very plus note DH is currently collecting our britax :wohoo:

I did the read the thread but have forgetten everything I have read :dohh: So instead am going to send everyone a :hugs: and apologise for having tired :baby: brain!

Ah movements madcat YES! :shrug: Charlie has been very busy these last few days and I even felt him move more at work today when normally me standing means him asleep :lol: The movements seem to be higher up and not a low down as before :thumbup:

Oh and I get the weekend off :wohoo: My boss asked me to work tom (my day off!) and take saturday off instead (I dont work sundays anyway!) I was only too happy even though am exhausted I wont turn down a weekend with my boys :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

ohh sounds good for a day off Madly. Ohh your new toy is on its way. I have semi tidied a corner of our lounge now so might make to photoing the push chair/prma so i can put the pushcair bit away for atleats 8 mnths


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I cant wait I just want him to get back with it.....HURRY UP DH! :rofl: I WANT TO PLAY!


----------



## molly85

its so much fun just dnt put your fingers inside, my dad did that its 1 hand fold for a reason


----------



## madcatwoman

Yay for your Britax madly!!, we should all meet up one day and become the britax brigade!.

i know exactly what you mean about bed, sleeping,aching etc etc. ive tried a pillow between my knees. ive tried 4 pillows to lie on, tried this new body pillow you name it, and basically it all takes up too much room in our bed, ando ur bed is kingsize!(so god help us if it was your normal double). im often told im taking up too much of his side, ive told him its only going to get worse.


----------



## molly85

.lol there are benefits to having a man on nights, bed all to myself


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> .lol there are benefits to having a man on nights, bed all to myself

:haha:
its tempting to move into the spare room, but we have never done that, and i really dont want to. although DH says we will have to when :baby: is here for a few weeks as we have agreed i'll do night feeds while hes working (in the week), so he can get up with out disturbing baby(as baby will be in a room with me) and i can have a slight bit of peace durring the weekend night times when he has baby with him in his room.


----------



## molly85

ohhhhh we only plan o sleeping seperatly if baby is extra fussy. I've been banned from using my glare to silence her


----------



## madcatwoman

aparently this is the system all DHs mates have used when they had their new borns, im not terribly enthusastic about it, but on the other hand i can see the logic.


----------



## molly85

Matt wanted this baby he has to go without sleep to. not that it will be much as he only does 2 day shifts and he has to be out by 5.30 am for those once a fortnight. i just go to bed later.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont want DH to sleep on the sofa either (we only have a two bed!) although he has offered but am not sure how much longer this can go on :wacko: As for when baby arrives we will probably adopt same routine as with Oliver....go to bed together and do night shifts together as we often found with Oliver the other didnt want to sleep when baby was awake :dohh: So I would change bum and David would warm milk and bring it back upstairs and we would take it in turns to feed Oliver (him one night me the next etc!) It worked very well and was surprisingly quick...I felt like night feeds were a doddle and so did David :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Awww I'm germy and jealous of you girls who have people to share night feeds with. I wonder if I could train the dog to hold a bottle :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

The only thing I'd say madcat is don't set anything in stone right now as usually any plans made go out the window! Byron wouldn't sleep at all unless he was being held for those first few weeks so we'd take it in turns through the night to sleep and the other would go downstairs. DH watched a lot of films those nights! This was before the cosleeping that fixed everything. Then some babies sleep so well! Also with me BF I had to do all the feeds at night but like Madly says it's often hard to sleep when the other is up with the baby, certainly in the early days.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, council tax support will depend on your partners income as well. I did get it when I was on stat mat pay with james, but My OH wasnt earning at the time (long story!) and I think we only just were entitled to it. They are so stingy with benefits, actually dont get me started on this one cos it will turn into a rant lol.

Sorry for all you ladies not sleeping, not got that to bad yet, just the mad crazy dreams! And some of you sound to nice! My hubby got up with me a bit, but theres no way I'd go in a different room, Actually I think staying at home with the baby is far more tiring, you never get a break, I feel like I'm doing nothing at work, and having a whole hour lunch break! Well I dont know what to do with myself I've eaten my food in around 2 mins flat as thats what I'm used to!


----------



## PeanutBean

I guess it depends on your job pink. I do a lot of travelling for mine (normally) and get pretty involved. Once I started full time in Jan I found it really really hard, definitely harder than being at home on my leave. It doesn't help that DH works some evenings and every other Saturday so we don't see each other a lot and I have long work days followed by long baby evenings. DH does tonnes as well, even when I'm not broken with pregnancy. Ideally I'd be part time but can't afford it.

My head feels hungover after this morning's vomit. I never made it out of pjs today. Dh is cleaning the kitchen though I generously did half the job earlier. :winkwink: We got a new microwave today. Still waiting for our raincover and nappies but maybe tomorrow. Byron has a septic willy. The joys.


----------



## pinkclaire

That is true peanut, I am working part time which makes a massive difference! Also my job is not exactly stimulating for me. I'm more tired at home because my hubby is a lazy git who never helps me (he did when james was young but he's regressed :shrug:) so at home I feel like I'm constantly on the go, which with this stupid sciatica is proving painful and probably why I fell down the stairs at the weekend.


----------



## PeanutBean

You need to kick him into shape!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh I know I'm trying. He's back I'm the forces after a bit of a break and the power has gone to his head. He thinks he can just give out orders at home and not do anything like at work but he has no rank over me lol. Yes we're both strong willed which isn't always the best :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut was it you having trouble explaining your holiday to HR? This link from direct gov clearly states you can take your holiday before or after mat leave, as long as your mat leave isn't over 2 years. 

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...amilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_175088


----------



## molly85

lol your OH an officer Pink? My dad says the moment the enter sandhurst they remove brain and insert a casset. lol they just can't survive in the real world. 

Shit sausage roll on tv, it's even on you are what you eat and I still want it.

Poor willy, how dis taht happen?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: My Britax is here :)

David says he cant get excited about a buggy but I have enough excitment for the two of us :rofl: I THINK I`M IN LURRRRRRRRRRVE :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks pink. They were supposed to be discussing it today but I've not had a response yet. I don't forsee any issue and it's totally logical but if they are arses I'll direct them. My HR woman (there is only one btw) is always sending me direct gov links for everything for some reason, I reckon that's her only source of info!

No idea on the willy Molly. He had thrush in it a while back which cleared up quick with cream, then he's had a rash in his nappy area for yonks that suddenly bloomed and turned out also to be thrush (I suppose those two were related) so I assumed thrush but there is pus so it must be bacterial. Spot of savlon! DH was all panicky and googling. Get texting about tea tree oil and going to the doctors. I was just like, we'll clean it. If it gets really big or bad I'll take him to the doctor for some antibiotic cream but I don't see why some extra special hygiene won't work. Men and their willies! You'd think Byron's brain was oozing pus.

He's teething and so has endless snot and colds and things. He's chucked up every morning for three days from snot which is what happened with his molars last year. We're getting a new inhaler to help with that but won't be ready til Friday. I reckon his whole immune system struggles when he's teething and this is just another one of those outward symptoms. He's already had a resurgence of viral conjunctivitis not seen since his last molars cut in Feb.

The world of baby boys ladies! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

I can beat you there madly i think i took 40 pictures of ours lol. nearly ruddy killed me. 

Been updating computer all night so haven't got to installing printer software on it to load all my pictures. next is teh nursery so you can all see it and my clothes collection lol. 

Oh no cream egg advert, easter isn't til april


----------



## molly85

eeewwww, probably a bit of smeggy cought up nice clean, maybe some salt water and savlon. jobs a gooden. they are so protective of their bits. man if they saw what we girls produce. have you girls produced summit that looks like the gloe they use to stick stuff on magazines?


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yay for new prams! I haven't found a pram to get excited about yet, I need to see some doubles in real life!

He's a non commisioned officer so didn't go through sandhurst, worked his way up, still is a bossy man haha!

Peanut I love your explanation of boys to the unexpected haha! Have you told them about the willy pulling and erections yet? :haha: oh I forgot the fireman sam weeing!

Hope you hear back from HR soon and Byron perks up, sounds like he's having a rough time poor thing :hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol, sounds easier than girls and their stroppyness. i'v already been warned she want to pick her own clothes by the age of 2. lol i have a cure only buy sencible clothes for her lol .

Pink I'm sure they do something to them in basic training I've lived in Bordon and aldershot all my life. the baby SEME guys are so funny you can watch the develope from being new in their nice shirts and jeans all ironed pondering washing powder in the supermarket to being almost ready to leave in their trakkys and buying crates of beer and frozen pizza. lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol, my hubby was in aldershot for 6 months, he did a medics course there. Their trying to send him there permanently as their desperate for medics but he's not up for goi g back :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

lol pink no I've not mentioned those but DH had to change his clothes as often as Byron's nappy when he was a brand new baby! We thankfully seem to be moving past the willy fiddling bit. It was hilarious when he had thrush in his willy, it first got sore one evening and he stood up in the bath and said "sore" (fairly newly learnt) and pointed to his willy then tried to get DH to kiss it better pushing his head! :rofl::rofl: I nearly died!


----------



## pinkclaire

:rofl: that is so funny!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Tonight it doesn't matter how much I eat I am absolutely starving, i feel like I've got hunger pains I'm that hungry! My hubby wouldn't get me anything from the shop mesnie and I didn't dare go as my back is really bad tonight and didn't want to risk falling again. I've eaten everything in the house :-s my bump has definitely grown though (hopefully not just fat!) even hubby mentioned it to me today without me saying anything!


----------



## molly85

lol, big wimp its not bad here. well the civvy bit isnt, littally just round the corner to the camp it's my short cut to asda. 

lol a moment you must have wanted to phot but could never explain peanut.


----------



## molly85

hehe,i have pictures of the beast of pram i own. and the smallselection of vest I'v got in 0-3 months
 



Attached Files:







05.01.11 oploads take 2 031.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0









05.01.11 oploads take 2 024.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 0









05.01.11 oploads take 2 040.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 0









05.01.11 oploads take 2 043.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 0









05.01.11 oploads take 2 053.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PeanutBean

Effing windows is broken AGAIN!!!!!!!!! AAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!

Worked perfectly yesterday. Didn't update, install or change anything and today it won't start. I have just had enough. I bought this stupid machine to save my broken pelvis by not having to sit in my uncomfortable computer chair that cripples me.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All
Happy new weeks:happydance: (going to have to see if my fruit has change yet)

had an ok night,hips didnt ache much, bump did this time(i wedged some extra duvet under it)

Lovely looking pram molly, looks well comfy!.


----------



## gilz82

Mornjng girls :flower:

Lovely pram Molly, yay on the sleeping better Madcat :happydance:

Peanut will your laptop not even boot properly now? Does it get so far and then hang or just not even start? 

Happy new weeks Madcat, Peanut, Vbaby and me :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

morning gilz, how are you feeling?, or is it too early to tell yet?:coffee:


----------



## PeanutBean

I hadn't even realised it was new weeks!

Gilz it gets the blue screen when starting normally; restarts and gives startup repair option but that does nothing, gets as far as two progress bars, a black screen and eventually a big mouse pointer on the black screen and nothing. Tried safe mode, scrolls through the files then stops part way and gets stuck there.

I would obviously say that removal of AVG has stuffed up a system file except it worked absolutely perfectly yesterday and I didn't change anything so I don't see why that should suddenly not work now. The only thing not working yesterday was the Toshiba product update programme. I probably should've just uninstalled it.

I would really like to avoid having to do yet another complete restore. It was bad enough last time and I can't face having to remove Mcafee and all the crap yet again, reinstall all my programmes yet again, reinstall the millions of updates yet again. Sigh.

Going to stick the recovery disk in and see what happens. Might be able to do a repair from there but it depends how the disk works as it's not a Windows installation disk.

On top of all this I have a row brewing with my manager yet again as she's been asked to do a 5 year strategy for our team so instead of actually doing it she's told us we have to put it as one of our objectives and do a regional one each. Sorry but since when were strategies and long term plans not managerial responsibility? I'm doing the volunteering stuff and getting paid more to do it but I don't see them offering more money for this. And what's she going to do, crop together all our plans and pass it off as her own work? :growlmad: I just want a new effing job. I want to finish work NOW. I feel like going to the doctor with depression to get signed off. God knows i feel miserable enough about it all.

Sorry for the huge boring rant everyone...


----------



## madcatwoman

Your job is really starting to take its toll on you, you mentioned taking all your holidays early before mat leave, can y ou actually do this? and finish now and be done with it?.

you could also try the docs, tell him how ill you have been with this pregnancy, which doesnt really show any let up, tell him you cant carry you and see if he'll sign you off!!.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut sounds like you are having a hellish morning. Hope the recovery disk helps gets things sorted. Did your laptop come with the full install disk of windows 7 or just the repair disk? 

Madcat I feel slightly more human today my body is not just as sore, my sore teeth and my cough/sore throat are bothering me more now. I'm hoping that yesterday was the worst and I'm now on the road to recovery. I've got anomaly scan tomorrow and I'd really hate to miss that. Not going to mention that we know it's a boy so that they check again for me!!

Oh and incase anyone was interested in watching One Born Every Minute is back on next Monday night on channel 4.


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning..

nights done for now thank God. Finally got some sleep yesterday. Apparently my boss was busy all day yesterday stressing about the report he tried to dump on me :haha:

Gilz, hope this is signs of your recovery. Make sure you are fully well before returning to work. Take your docs advice. I have seen loads of people who rush straight back to work after flu and end up with another couple weeks off within a month cos they hadnt allowed themselves to get better first. And they werent growing a jellybean. Make sure you look after yourself and jellybean, otherwise you will put extra stress on an already stressed system. Please take care :flower: I know its hard when you are a real worker, and its hard to sit back and just allow yourself to be poorly:flower:

Yay to scans cant wait :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well my GP is an option. I really don't want to take my holiday now and the earliest leave as it would mean returning to work in February next year. Might be ok if I have a new job but I thought that last time and employment chances are slimmer again now.

I at least feel less sick today than yesterday. Not great but not vomiting.

Haven't tackled the work issue, have emailed another colleague of mine to see what he thinks. Emailed one yesterday who agrees with me but is in a less vulnerable position that me given he's in his 60s and really doing the job for fun/interest. My other colleague is quite new and very nice and in the same sort of position as me (the only other full timer too) but I'm not sure how deeply he engages with these sorts of issues! lol Will see what he has to say.

Instead I've been tackling a bunch of other work issues which is good I guess. Had a very full inbox with very old emails I should've done something about weeks ago.

Glad you're improving gilz. Your body not feeling so bad must mean your temp has stabilised now so that's great news. I hope you get to go to your scan! But another day might have you feeling a whole to better. One would hope and assume that tamiflu will mean a quicker recovery as you're not doing all the fighting on your own.


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut you have been suffering so much I am sure your GP would be sympathetic. Am I right in thinking though that if you take sick (pregnancy related) if it falls within the 11 weeks prior to delivery that you automatically start mat leave?


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it does trigger maternity leave so I couldn't be off more than 4 weeks! But I can't actually do this as I have to write my volunteering strategy. Not for my work's sake but for my own so I can say I've done it on my CV.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, oooh fruit, anyone know what my week is? Lol

Gilz glad your feeling a bit better you poor thing!

Peanut use yout holiday now if you need it, it's what it's there for xxx


----------



## gilz82

Pinkclaire I think it's maybe a mango for week 19, I can't remember properly though. 

Loopy when is your scan on Saturday, you must be super excited to see your little bean again :happydance: oh and happy 20 wks :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

Pink its a lovely mango. I have a melon yay:happydance:

Gilz scan is at 09:30. Taking kids too so we can all find gender together. Feeling the movements has chilled me out as I know its ok and jiggling around. Cant wait to see bean again!! It going so fast now!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's great the kids are going too, has your little one come round the fact that this will be daddy's baby too? I still feel like the weeks are going pretty slow. Christmas and new year passed quickly but now May seems so far away and I'm trying not to think about the possibility that the baby could really come anytime from the beginning of March cos that terrifies me :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh that's great the kids are going too, has your little one come round the fact that this will be daddy's baby too? I still feel like the weeks are going pretty slow. Christmas and new year passed quickly but now May seems so far away and I'm trying not to think about the possibility that the baby could really come anytime from the beginning of March cos that terrifies me :rofl:

Yes I suppose that the prospect of an early arrival must be super scary.

I think its going quickly for me as nights and days are just blurring into one haze.

Little one hasnt made any further comments. Will see how the scan goes. Have bought some cute little books to read/discuss with him about welcoming a new baby, whats going on in (step)mummies tummy and becoming a big brother. Will see how he reacts to those!

Off to bed now, shopped for big houses I cant afford and watched enough daytime tv.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

HR have confirmed all my leave arrangements so I finish work on the 11th March which is a work from home day anyway. :happydance: What I need to learn to do is say F it all and leave it up to my cover to deal with!

Must get some lunch, rennies don't cut it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

go for it peanut! at the end of the day if your bosses dont prepare themselves or the cover properly then its their fault! they have had more than enough notice lol

thats what i dont get about bosses in this situation, mine hired someone one week before i left the last time! 1 week! they knew from when i was 7 weeks gone and i left at 36 weeks! 29 weeks well over 6 almost 7 months notice and they still left it late!

been so ill this morning, i have irritated my throat and burst all the blood vessels in my face - i look shocking! one of my employees said to me yesterday oh you look so beautiful and glowing (he is a friend as well not some weirdo stalker type lol) and i could have cried cos in reality i am really bloated and have what looks like an angry purple and red rash all over my face where the blood vessels have burst but bless him for trying! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG!, my facebook baby updater tells me i have 15 weeks to go!:happydance:
is that all?, seems like more than that! Woooowah!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw nomore, I have been like that too. Total broken face. Who knew it was possible to retch so hard?

Well I have some news and it's not great but probably not as disastrous s it currently feels in my easily tipped mental state. The swab that was taken at hospital [without my permission] has come up positive for group B Strep. The standard advice is hospital birth, IV antibiotics from the onset of labour. F off say I. Luckily the MW team are very good about homebirthing and the likes and have said they will be supportive whatever and if needs be I can go to the Supervisor of MWs who is able to take higher up decisions (I think for example being able to receive IV antibiotics at home which is a possible alternative) and put in a very particular birth plan for all eventualities making sure if there is another MW on (which is always possible, I got through loads last time) they will be able to follow it without uming and ahing over protocol.

But I am so pissed off. When she said antibiotics during labour my bottom fell out old my world as of course I knew that meant hospital birth. This MW (not mine) has popped round with some leaflets and has suggested at my next routine appointment I book a home visit to really go through my experience last time and a make comprehensive birth plan this time. I wanted no internals so I guess that'll help that case anyway!

I'm researching now. I know in the states they do routine tests but they also have a higher infection rate which is probably because of all the internals they do! Of course their birthing is totally medicalised anyway in general. The chances of transmission are not so very high and the chances of anything serious happening is pretty low. There are certain things to look for which 90% of babies will show in the first 12 hours and I could easily monitor (or DH or whoever), like taking temps and going blue or being floppy. As we don't test here there are most likely tonne are babies born to GBS mums with no contraindications at all. Anyway. I'm just spewing out my thoughts here. Just wanted to share how cross I am about it!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut hon that's rubbish. I hope you still manage to get your birth plan sorted as you wanted. 

My boss is a group b strep carrier and both of her kids were born by planned section because of it. I wonder why she didn't just get the whole antibiotics thing?


----------



## madcatwoman

this strep b thing bugs me.
as you might remember a student MW asked if i had it, i said i didnt know what it was, and she marked my notes down as "not a carrier".!!!

when i saw my MW i told her i wasnt happy about it and she said they dont routinely test for it.

so what if i am a carrier but dont know about it?.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well from my research so far it seems anything up to about 30% of women are thought carriers and almost all of these go undetected without incident. I will be an expert soon and will impart my wisdom madcat. Gilz - no idea why your boss had sections, it must've been for some other reason. The guidelines are to consider having IV antibiotics and nothing more.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw no peanut,thats shit.I know how much you've your heart set on a homebirth.Hope it all works out ok in the end.x
Was strep b not an issue when you were having byron?I thought you either have it or you don't,so if you have it now,did you have it with byron too?

Gilz,i'm delighted you're feeling a little better,fingers crossed you get to your scan tomorrow.x
And yes,i'll be watching one born every minute,I loved it last year!

Oh girls,tmi I know but I have vulval varicose veins!!!!
Sorry,hope none of you are eating.lol!
I got them with oran too.Just felt a very heavy stingy sensation in my bits today,just got my shower,and there they are,rank!!I feel sooo attractive!!!
Not too bothered,they disappeared last time as soon as i'd given birth,but they can get pretty sore:cry:

Feeling pretty crapy today,couldn't get to sleep last night,my mind was just racing,and when I did finally manage to start dozing oran woke crying,and he continued to do that everytime I started dozing,i'd settle him,start falling asleep and he'd be off again.Only got 4 hrs sleep,and I am a sleep monster!!
I'm no good to anyone without at least 7 hrs sleep,but preferably i do like a good 9hrs!!!

Madly,can't believe you found night feeds a doddle!Jesus,it near done me in.
I can't wait to meet my little 1 and hold her properly,but also at the back of my mind i'm thinking its the start of the sleep deprivation!:cry:
Hope I cope a bit better this time,especially since i'll have a 2 yr old and a 4yr old to deal with at the same time:cry:


----------



## molly85

madcat IV antibiotics perfectly do able at home. I used to send the out to kids with cyctic fibrosis, thy had tiny little pumps in a bum bag. Very discreeet and not to stressful you would just need a nurse or midwife to attend that to could do a cannular, then bobs ya uncle. Any muppet can remove them having done many as a student nurse on my first placement. As your very anti hospital, and if you want the medication deffinatly tell your midwife about it and I can give you the companies name so they can give her more info info if she needs it.
eugh stayed up half the night yet again so slept for forever today, lovely and comfy tho.


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> madcat IV antibiotics perfectly do able at home. I used to send the out to kids with cyctic fibrosis, thy had tiny little pumps in a bum bag. Very discreeet and not to stressful you would just need a nurse or midwife to attend that to could do a cannular, then bobs ya uncle. Any muppet can remove them having done many as a student nurse on my first placement. As your very anti hospital, and if you want the medication deffinatly tell your midwife about it and I can give you the companies name so they can give her more info info if she needs it.
> eugh stayed up half the night yet again so slept for forever today, lovely and comfy tho.

lol you mean me not madcat. I mentioned on the doorstep about getting them at home. The MW said well she could technically do it but isn't trained so wouldn't be allowed so if that's the route I go down then I'll need to apply to the supervisor to make sure someone can attend who can do it. It's a dose at 4 hourly intervals so not constant anyway.

vbaby I've never had it show on any test that's been done, don't know if anything else tests for it. Wouldn't have known at all if the doctor hadn't done this one [without telling me]. I ended up on antibiotics last time anyway because my waters had gone longer than 18 hours which was why I was transferred to hospital.

By the bye, It's been an interesting journey discovering about that one. I was told 18 hours. More recently people have said their hospitals are 24 hours and that seems to be the standard. Then the other day I PMd someone on here after I read she was transferred after 72 hours! But that was her hospital's policy! So I was all braced for arguing the 72 hours if the same happens again only now I read that longer than 18 hours is a risk for strep B in particular so I'm not sure how to balance all that up. Maybe there is newer research for the 72 ours. :shrug: I'm thinking that I would suggest I get the antibiotics at home if I am labouring longer than 18 hours after waters have gone but otherwise not bother with them. The antibiotics are a risk in themselves including increasing the chance of resistant bacterial infections, which of course is then very difficult to treat by default.


----------



## DaretoDream

ladies i need advice. have received an email from my paranoid mother about Ultrasounds- And wanted to know if you ladies ever read it or anything like it?

My first sonogram is feb. 2nd (i didn't tell her on purpose) but she sent the link anyway. 


https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ultrasound.asp

would appreciate opinions.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow all the differing systems between hospitals are mind boggling. 

Peanut my bosses sections were definitely for the strep B, with her first baby it was arranged as soon as she tested positive as a carrier, then as soon as she saw the midwife with her second baby she was told straight away she'd be given a section again. I wonder if it's maybe to do with policy differing between hospitals and health boards again or maybe because her last baby was 4 years ago. 

Either way it makes no difference to you as that's not what they are suggesting, I just bet she'd be a bit peeved to learn she could have had iv antibiotics instead of her two sections.


----------



## molly85

I am sooo daft Peannut its the long names get me every time

Dare couple of things that articalis over 10 years old, any uni would chuck it out as being to old. the research in it is limited with only small numbers of woman having a negative reponce. If you are having a US because you have miscarried before the more chance there is of MCing again the more you have its horribly sad fact. many woman don't even know tehy have MC'd unless they monitor everything like us so the results in these cases are dubious. Plus technology has come a long way in 10 years. 

So basically send it to the trash and if you want your scan u go for it


----------



## molly85

Has anyone else been tested for strep B? my midwife ddnt seem to think we needed testing and how does one catch it?


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe she had the section for her first as it well predated current understanding. The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists say consider using IV ABs and the hospitals largely interpret this as USE them irrespective but nothing so far has mentioned sections. The second was probably because she had one first time too. VBACs are getting more common now but it's still an uphill battle in most cases whatever the reason for the section.

Dare I think there IS an issue with overuse of ultrasound mostly in terms of length of time of the US as it does produce heating in the uterus and heating is never a good thing in biology. However, what counts as overuse is the argument at hand. Going through the link, the miscarriage section sites a handful of studies. Given the numbers involved (though obviously I haven't just whipped through a statistical test) I think it highly unlikely that any of those statistics are significant. 20 miscarriages in 9000 women and drawing a conclusion that the ultrasound caused it? I offer you a virtual wry smile. The diagnosis of placenta praevia bit is more sound. If there is indeed no evidence that US is a good tool for this particular condition then there it shouldn't be sued for that condition, though that doesn't undo the use in diagnosis of the millions of other things it is used for. The diagnosis for serious defects (and the following sections), well, nothing's perfect. Certainly in the UK no US comes with a 100% guarantee about anything and this is explicitly stated to women. That's why things like amnio are offered for servere genetic conditions. I rather feel that the defect bit is more a societal state of mind in expecting perfection and expecting medicine to identify and fix everything (though that's a discussion for another time!).

I think in the US there are often more ultrasounds than in the UK. Our routine is 2. Another might offered late of where a breech baby is suspected. There might sometimes be extra scans where there has been a big bleed and complications mid-term. I can't really comment on what the US does but I think the UK is pretty well balanced and less reliant on ultrasound.

To consider it from a different perspective, there is still high maternal and neonatal mortality in less developed parts of the world and much of it can be explained by poor antenatal care. This includes the use of US to identify complications such as transverse babies that cannot be delivered.

My philosophy is that a minimal use of any sort of medical intervention is pertinent but where there is a call for additional use it's great we have the tools to help. If medics and/or parents are overreliant on a specific diagnostic method that is the fault of the medics in incorrectly interpreting/explaining to the parents/ignoring the evidence in support of its efficacy and not the fault of the US.


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> Has anyone else been tested for strep B? my midwife ddnt seem to think we needed testing and *how does one catch it?*

This seems to be an unexplained mystery so far. :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

1999! I didn't notice the date. :rofl: Yes Molly's right, that's ancient in medical terms! Actually it's ancient in pretty much all scientific fields.


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,they'll only leave you 24hrs here after your waters have broken.
However the strangest thing happened after I gave birth to oran.
Afterwards the mw who delivered him asked me when did my waters go?
They didn't go before i went into hospital,and by the time she saw me and i was only half an hr from giving birth I still had my knickers on,which were dry,she had to pull them off me things happened so quick.She did not break my waters,or see them breaking so we don't know what happened to them!
I don't think I was having a slow leak of them or anything coz with that pregnancy I even had very little cm so definately would've noticed.
She said he might need anti biotics,but then it was decided he was ok??
The phantom waters!!
Still baffles me!
Hopefully your waters won't go this time til you're well into your labour,and with it being your 2nd baby there's no way its gonna take near as long as byrons.


----------



## molly85

keeping your legs closed is now not a option. along with 4000 other things i amgnna ask to do this damn swab as i am checked for everything else under the sun.


----------



## molly85

vbaby did u use the loo at any time? lol
peanut how could u miss the date???? considering my internal scan was rather painful actually made me sick looking for my ovaries I'm suprised abby actually stuck


----------



## vbaby3

Only once just before I called the midwife,and there was definately no gush.It was hard enough even taking a pee coz baby was nearly out lol!!


----------



## molly85

Maybe they went before that. Rumour has it you dnt have to gush, not sure how true that is?


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh I know,but didn't feel any wetness at all,not even damp.I had very little cm with oran.
God knows if they did go before how long they were gone for,coz I certaintly didn't notice!!
Alls well that ends well anyway,at least wee man was fit and healthy!!


----------



## PeanutBean

molly the date was written very small indeed! :rofl: I'm thinking about my bloody homebirth, I think my response was good enough without noticing the glaringly obvious! :blush:

vbaby - mysterious waters! The reason for going in is to get antibiotics so if I can convince them to consider giving them to me at home that actually relieves my original worry of my waters going first and my having to go in. I was able to go in the pool and everything at the hospital so the Iv makes no odds. They can leave the canula in your hand and doesn't it have a turny thing so you can connect and disconnect for each dose? The problems started after that and because of the pressure to deliver in teh space of 9 hours (they didn't even tell me I'd have to go when I popped into hospital after waters had gone as Byron wasn't moving much).

I can also arrange to go in and get a dose there at the start of labour but if it is quite long I'd really need someone to be able to come here. I might just be the resident insane woman, like an agorophobic or something and refuse point blank to go in unless either of our lives are actually in danger. Then they HAVE to send someone! Apparently I get the prescription for them from GP in advance so it's just getting someone qualified to administer them.


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe you didn't have so much water vbaby? I definitely had too much with Byron. I was just so big you wouldn't believe (I'll see if I can find a pic) and after they'd gone I looked no more pregnant that I do now.  He was only 6lb12. It was ALL water!


----------



## vbaby3

You stick your ground peanut(i know you will)and get what you want this time!At the end of the day you don't have to do anything you don't want to,regardless.Your baby your body.
By the way I think you're being very brave going for a homebirth.
Although the comfort would be lovely,and the hospital is horrible I feel very re assured by the drugs and the people in white coats!!!


----------



## molly85

yup you could employ a nurse Peanut. hehe love being use. it was a very good answer by the way. I ddnt read it all, done to many dodgy articals in the last few years.


----------



## PeanutBean

What I looked like at about 37 weeks so days before the birth and seriously only a little smaller than I looked after my waters had gone.
 



Attached Files:







P1040441 sm.jpg
File size: 194.3 KB
Views: 4









bump24.jpg
File size: 157.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

vbaby3 said:


> You stick your ground peanut(i know you will)and get what you want this time!At the end of the day you don't have to do anything you don't want to,regardless.Your baby your body.
> By the way I think you're being very brave going for a homebirth.
> Although the comfort would be lovely,and the hospital is horrible I feel very re assured by the drugs and the people in white coats!!!

See it's the opposite for me. I begin to think I actually fear hospitals a bit though I didn't realise it. I have nothing but horrible, frightening, pregnancy related experiences with them so I guess it's no surprise. Not just Byron's birth but other times too. Generally I feel much happier trusting my body over things and am always reluctant to get medical help for pretty much anything, with the exception of things like vaccinations I guess.


----------



## vbaby3

Well at the end of the there's nothing more natural than childbirth,Your body knows what its gotta do,I really hope you get your home birth this time.
I do hate the hospital,and cried when they made me stay in with my high bp with shay.
I'm just hoping this birth will be as quick as last 1,and i'll be in and out!


----------



## loopylollipop

Happy scan day tomorrow Gilz!

I am with Peanut. Avoid hospitals.at.all.costs.


----------



## molly85

lol,why am i so happy in hospital til they seem to not know what hey are doing?

is the right hand picture you now and teh left 37 weeks?

And her is me aweek ago
 



Attached Files:







05.01.11 oploads take 2 019.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> Happy scan day tomorrow Gilz!
> 
> I am with Peanut. Avoid hospitals.at.all.costs.

Thanks Loopy I'm so excited to see our little man again :happydance:

I dont think I'd like a home birth, but I would have prefered to have the baby in the midwife lead ward at my maternity unit. Unfortunately as soon as they made me high risk that was that plan out of the window. 

It's maybe me sticking my head in the sand but I try not to focus on the giving birth part to much if I can help it :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Gilz, I always think of you when I moan about my hospital birth experience. But I guess I'd not even consider it if I had the complications you have. What I resent is not that the medical interventions are there but that they are routinely used on women who don't need them. It's so wasteful and leaves us shattered emotional wrecks like me! But it's marvellous when there are real reasons for it like transverse babies and ladies with one kidney ;)

Molly the second picture was me at 24 weeks last time, I reckon I'm a little bigger now but not much.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, have you all had a good day?

I am with you Peanut, I am scared by hospitals and what interventions they might force me to do! Id love a homebirth, but we'll be living in married quarters then and those places are like gossip central, I feel a bit embarrassed if anyone heard me screaming! lol. Anyway I'm going to a birthing centre which is lovely and where I gave birth to James, I feel totally at ease there!

Great about your matt leave!

Who was on about the scans? basically they should only be used for routine, our 2 have more benefits than negatives, well in my opinion anyway!

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

See our birthing centre is miles and miles away so if something serous DID go wrong I'd have no emergency medical care close by wehreas my hospital is only 15 mins normal drive in good traffic (and not a great deal more in bad). I don't understand how it even works with the birth centre as it's in a different county! :wacko:

Sorry for not having said yet but - good luck for the scan tomorrow Gilz and Sat Loopy!!! I know they will be fab! Excited to hear your baby's gender too Loopy.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Glad to hear your feeling a tad better today Gilz hon :hugs: and :wohoo: for scan day tomorrow :) Dont rush back to work though until you are def ready...look what happened when I rushed back through worry :(

Dare hon take no bloody notice of that email from your mum....is she mental emailing you something like that :growlmad: we worry enough us pregnant ladies without recieving the likes of an email like that :nope: Put it in the trash bin like Molly suggested :thumbup:

Peanut hon am gutted about this whole GBS thing for you and I really do hope you get your homebirth and they can sort it out for you :thumbup: Its funny as the swab was taken by chance and without your permission so you might never have known. Am with madcat and molly in asking how is it contracted/how do you get it :shrug: Am assuming it would have been picked up with Oliver after the horrendous time I had but then maybe not :shrug:

Loopy hon not long until your scan on Sat :wohoo:

Pink and Peanut your made me :rofl: with all the talk of little boys and there willies :lol: Oliver is 5yrs old and pretty much walks around with his hand permanently glued to it :haha:

Well Ladies am not a happy f**king bunny :nope: I went to my GPs this eve cause these pains have been constantly bugging me to the point where I cant no longer ignore it plus I have had a niggle that its not `stretching` so to speak and that it could be a UTI cause in the last two days since returning to work I am struggling to walk again :( It also cripples me to turn over in bed :wacko: and it feels like my VJ is being torn in two :( Well sure enough I HAVE ANOTHER DAMN UTI! :trouble: and ANOTHER course of antibiotics....will only be my 6th dose now grrrrrrrrrrr! Am thinking I should just be put on the permanent antibiotics until delivery like the consultant at the antenatal clinic suggested should another uti rear its ugly head cause am obviously prone to them whilst pregnant this time. I get a course finish it and am ok for a week or two but then I get another one :wacko: inbetween am on antibiotics for viral, chest and throat infections....cant bloody win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Madly huge :hugs: you definitely need to be asking to be put on a profalactic dose of antibiotics for the rest of your pregnancy. This won't do you or your little monkey any harm at all but continual UTIs can pose a really serious threat, cos if they turn into a kidney infection that's really not good. 

This is for sure one topic I know loads about both pre-pregnancy and now being pregnant so don't let your dr or mw fob you off :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs:

This may sounds stupid but how do I know if I have a kidney infection :shrug: can this be picked up from a urine lab test :shrug: I have serious right side pain like I have the other times but have simply been told that a UTI can cause `trauma` to your right side and thats what this sort of aching feeling is :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh my goodness peanut, i cant believe all that extra tummy in the 1st photo was made up of water!..
I dread to think how big i'll get!. i should really do another update photo now im 25 weeks and see what difference there is(?)

must admit recently ive been thinking more about giving birth and what the reality of it might be like. i know i want to ask for an epidural, but im also realistic enough to know that it could be too late for one or theres no-one around to administer it. I wish someone was able to tell me just how painful it all really is (but what is bad for one person isnt so for another i know).
I keep wondering if it really is so bad that it leaves you screaming for dear life, or does that only happen wit drama queens who want to make a meal of it?, id like to think i was one to just tense up, squeeze my eyes shut and deal with it(?). or maybe it is that bad(?) but then would some of you girls be doing this all over again if it was???:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon I didnt scream :nope: I think its all about how you go into labour....I read up as much as I could and was fairly informed so fairly relaxed! I told myself Oliver was coming out one way or another and I had to damn well deal with it and it worked even though I had a horrendous time , it certainly didnt put me off :) I think screaming comes from panic :thumbup: if you go in there not really knowing what to expect cause you have avoided all labour talk then your going to get a damn shock :thumbup: hence the screaming :thumbup: I would def say read, watch birth channels/programmes and get well informed!


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh thats what ive been doing madly, those one born every min docus on utube etc..... some women make it sound like the end of the world has actually arrived which makes me think OMG!!!!!!!!, but then i know others looks like theyre just getting on with it.

really sorry to hear you have another UTI though:hugs:, as you say, i think you know whats "stretching" and what is something else.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs: Its getting to be a bit of a pain now but me and dh agreed if I get another one after this then we are demanding long term antibiotics....this pain every few weeks is riddick :wacko:

There are birthing channels too with different pregnancy/birth programmes on it :) I watched it loads whilst having Oliver...its like babies all day :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Forgot to say :dohh:

HAPPY NEW WEEKS TO EVERYONE :)

Its v-day for me tom :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Forgot to say :dohh:
> 
> HAPPY NEW WEEKS TO EVERYONE :)
> 
> Its v-day for me tom :wohoo:

Happy vday to you madly:happydance: its a good point to get to!!


----------



## gilz82

Madly for me the classic signs of kidney infection are the following :

Intense one sided pain in your back/side
Fevers and then extreme chills
Nausea/vomiting

UTIs are more supposed to be frequent painful peeing etc. As far as my urology consultant explained to me years ago UTIs aren't usually accompanied by side pain, if there is pain at all it should be lower down in your pelvic region as that's where the inflammation would be. 

If you even get a hint of a temperature I'd say you have a kidney infection not UTI but that's my totally non-medical opinion :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you madcat :hugs:

I think vday is important but DH just had a go with me and said he would much rather not think about early labour :dohh: I told him that every mother to be thinks about it and would rather be 24wks+ if its going to happen...men honestly :loopy:


----------



## gilz82

Men are silly sometimes. I told my OH on the phone today that we were only three weeks from V day and he asked what that was :dohh:

Happy v day tomorrow Madly although I'm sure I'll be about to tell you again tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Madly for me the classic signs of kidney infection are the following :
> 
> Intense one sided pain in your back/side
> Fevers and then extreme chills
> Nausea/vomiting
> 
> UTIs are more supposed to be frequent painful peeing etc. As far as my urology consultant explained to me years ago UTIs aren't usually accompanied by side pain, if there is pain at all it should be lower down in your pelvic region as that's where the inflammation would be.
> 
> If you even get a hint of a temperature I'd say you have a kidney infection not UTI but that's my totally non-medical opinion :rofl:

Thank you for replying hon :hugs:

I dont have a temp but I do have frequent nausea and vomiting which could also be pregnancy related :dohh: I have lower pelvic pain and it hurts right up through the middle of :blush: I cant move my legs apart which is why I related it to SPD :dohh: rolling over in bed is extremely painful as of course am parting my legs and moving my pelvis :( but I also have very painful right sided pain sort of holding and heavy above my right hip and immediately under my rib cage...I think this is where my kidney is :shrug: am not great on location am I correct? DH is suggesting I take these antibiotics which I think will ebb this if previously is anything to go by and then see if I get another before requesting long term antibiotics...am not sure what to do I dont like the feel of this and have the eebie jeebies :(

edit - I have also been feeling light headed and dizzy and `out of sorts` which made me start thinking about gestational diabetes again and the whole sugar level thing :( how do I get a kidney infection checked out :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Your kidney are tucked away in your back so you typically get pain where you described and round in a band into your back just above the top of the small of your back. 

I wouldn't necessarily put the feelings of being out of it down to diabetes, kidney infections can cause you to be mentally altered :blush: sort of fuzzy and confused and disorientated.

I've only ever had urine dipsticks and bloods done to test for infection but I was told that they decide where it's UTI or kidney infection based on your accompanying symptoms. The thing is once you have one kidney infection the chances are you'll get more especially in pregnancy. 

I'd definitely be pushing your dr a bit for clarification hon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Your kidney are tucked away in your back so you typically get pain where you described and round in a band into your back just above the top of the small of your back.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily put the feelings of being out of it down to diabetes, kidney infections can cause you to be mentally altered :blush: sort of fuzzy and confused and disorientated.
> 
> I've only ever had urine dipsticks and bloods done to test for infection but I was told that they decide where it's UTI or kidney infection based on your accompanying symptoms. The thing is once you have one kidney infection the chances are you'll get more especially in pregnancy.
> 
> I'd definitely be pushing your dr a bit for clarification hon :hugs:

Thank you hon :hugs:

I have felt very `blonde` yesterday and today at work and today I forgot to turn the oven up when I loaded it with the lunch menu and 15mins before service we realised and the food was hardly cooked :dohh: I mean come on am a cook I would never normally forget to check the oven temperature :wacko: I also feel very tired and drained and I have only done two days work and only worked 1.5days between 22nd Dec and yesterday so oodles of rest I shouldnt be so tired am sure :nope: 

I am worried right now but DH keeps saying it will be fine and the antibiotics will sort it...he thinks I worry too much :dohh: He thinks I should wait out and see what happens over weekend on antibiotics and if am not any better on Monday go back to Drs then....am not sure what to do :shrug: my gut instinct says it hurts, am uncomfy and well :cry:


----------



## gilz82

I personally wouldn't take any chance then hon. Ive learnt the hard way that if you don't keep pushing things when you are worried about them the drs tend not to be bothered greatly as they are so busy juggling loads of other things. 

The most important thing is that you get reassurance and treatment.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm I think will ring my MW tomorrow. I have her mobile number and she always gets back to me :thumbup: Shes great and she will be able to best advice me other than seeing the dr again and getting fobbed off!

Thank you again hon :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

No worries any time hon :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Apart from the kidney pain, which can sometimes be difficult to diagnose unless you've had a kidney infection before, I think the normal test is having protein in your pee. The white blood cells show the infection and the protein is something kidneys usually filter out so is a sure sign on infection. I'm not expert like Gilz but I did have a kidney infection when I was 18 and I'll never forget it! Gilz is right too, water infections can make you loopy, it's one of the things particularly in the elderly, they can appear positively senile. I didn't know this until DH's Grandma had a bad do last year and the things she said to her daughter in law...! But I agree with Gilz about taking no chances. Kidney infections are really very nasty.

Madcat you're funny thinking about the screaming though I'm sure I must've done when pregnant with Byron! I was pretty noisy I reckon after about 30 hours of labour but mostly moaning about how I couldn't do it anymore and crying. :( I honestly think that the way women sound in labour is really something personal to them and like a reflex can't be helped. I mean some bellow and some scream and some roar and some are silent. I think it's important to try and relax about it and accept that what you do is what you do. It'll be no good feeling self conscious about it if you turn out to be a screamer! lol One of the advantages to being at home too, to listening to others and not having others listening to you. Couldn't give a hoot about my neighbour! :rofl: Though I am wondering what to do about the dog since my parents lived closer last time so they just came and got the dogs... She might get distressed or woof for 14 hours at the MWs or get under their feet. :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz and Peanut :hugs: 

Am sat here very uncomfy in my right side and feeling very :sad1: I think I will ring my MW tomorrow and go from there :thumbup: am not myself even DH agrees on this one although he thinks I worry too much :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Have you already started the abs?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly i keep saying that i will not be a push over this time or convince myself out of asking questions and double checking after the last time lol you go back to that midwife and dont worry if its nothing else other than a uti because it is always best to know and hun if you are worried about your potential gd defo ask her to do a quick test, takes not even 30 seconds so not much trouble for them xkx

on the subject of screaming i was most certainly a highpitched screamer, not too loud but that was prob down to pitch as opposed to effort lol. when i ended up having to have epidural i was in a delivery room being monitored etc etc and i all of a sudden heard a woman screaming, it was so incredibly loud, she was two rooms down but sounded like she was in the room with me, i said wow she just got here? - the midwife replied nope she was here before you you were just otherwise preoccupied

so there you go absolutely no need to be self concious (not that you will give a crap about that at the time either) as it is quite clear i didnt hear her and it was very clear she couldnt have been hearing me, you zone out and concentrate on yourself, i wasnt even listening to the majority of what people were saying in my room - until i heard shock, epidural, now now now 

finally had my first meal in three days!!! might regret it in the morning but have bought some crackers for the bedside, it did the trick earlier hoping it will do the same in the morning!


----------



## PeanutBean

For those interested in the strep B issue, this is probably the most interesting article I've read yet in my researches:
https://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol15No4/WarOnGroupBStrep.htm


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh no did I scare people with me saying about screaming?!

I actually didn't make much noise And I was really nice to my hubby the whole way through which surprised me! When I watch that one born every minute I swear some of them are a bit over the top!

Madly hope you feel better soon xx

Glitz good luck for tomorrow! How exciting!

Sorry I've missed anyone but your a chatty bunch! I like it hehe :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Damn I was looking forwardto screaming at my OH lol

Sorry Madly complete nightmare on the feeling lousy. 
Good luck Gilz, sure everything willbe fine

Pink takes more than that to scare me


----------



## pinkclaire

That's good Molly. The thing to remember in your head is that as soon as your baby arrives the pain stops, like pretty much immediately and it's the best feeling in the world meeting your baby. I never thought I could love anyone as much as I do james! That's the thing I forgot whilst I was in labour, what the outcome was, so at the risk of sounding like one of those annoying mothers who go do this do that, that would be my one tip xx


----------



## molly85

i like to imagine it to be like having my bunions done, supposedly one of the most painful surgeries 3 ops, 3 different out comes one very painful where i had no pain medication until i was discharged. the out come of being able to walk was my goal. and doing a 10 mile fun run in october with a broken foot can't be far off the bit before active labour so quick dilation is my goal. no poking noprodding maybe some gas and a poke in the leg and scream!


----------



## pinkclaire

I did 24 hours with nothing then they practically made me have pethadine as hadn't been to sleep for nearly three days by that point and it was fab for the tiredness. I was disappointed as I wanted a really natural water birth, but the water made me throw up, yuk, but the pethadine made me sleep between contractions and gave me the energy for the pushing stage. This time I'm hoping my labours not as long as normally it isn't with your second and I get my lovely water birth!

Oh funny story I'd forgotten, the only time I did get mad at my hubby, before I told him that I didn't want drugs and if I asked not to let me. Well when I decided I was going to have the pethadine he said are you sure you said I wasn't allowed to let you and I turned to him and said does this look like a face that's joking! So if that's your plan maybe have a get out word lol. 

It just goes to show though that you can only plan so much and just do what feels right at the time xx


----------



## molly85

someone said about going off sick after 29 weeks i found this useful snippet on the direct gov website
*Starting your Statutory Maternity Leave*

You can start your Statutory Maternity Leave any time from 11 weeks before the beginning of the week when your baby's due.
If you are off work because of your pregnancy within four weeks of the expected birth date, your employer can make you start your Statutory Maternity Leave then.


----------



## molly85

lol its my nice theory, if my SPD doesn't ease up with more stretches and sexy girdle I am going to discuss Abby coming at 40 weeks if not before as i was waddling very badly earlier coz I WAS IN THAT MUCH PAIN MOVING AND HAD TO GET THE STAIRS. damn caps keeps sticking on


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I know how you feel. I've had it with both my pregnancies. It's horrid isn't it. I walk now like I have a bad leg let alone adding in all the waddle! I find by the evenings I can barely walk so have to rest up.


----------



## molly85

yup, an i dnt have a baby to eeek, I'm quite keen to have our next soonish not sure about the 2 under 2 but deffinatly 2 under 3. So as long as I stay at my work I will get lovely maternity leave for number 2. We have a place for this one at a nursery near my work. must try and find out about the one near home.


----------



## pinkclaire

Well I'll let you know how it goes lol. I've gone back to work as well for that reason, I actually find it's easier having LO at nursery near home, one because it's an hour commute in rush hour and he would most probably scream the whole way both ways, way to stressful! If I have a day off work he can still go easily and I can be a bit more productive (you have to pay whether they go or not :shrug:) and also if I'm ever stuck anywhere my friends could pop up and get him. Xx


----------



## molly85

yep, thats why I am checking it out, then if i need to do night. my oarents or OH's parents can stay over then we get them there in the morning the bed. ooohhh that actually sounds like bliss.


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Molly! You'll be Surprised though, we've only left James overnight once, we were really looking forward to it and to having a rest, well for one we woke at 8.30 felt ok called my mum who had him and James had just woken!! He Has never slept past 6 for me and also we missed him so much we couldn't wait to get back!

Awww just wanted to say thanks for welcoming me so nicely it's lovely having a good chat with people xx


----------



## molly85

its nice having you. IF i said I earntwice what daycare costs to do nights. would that make it worth it and would only do 4 nights a week maybe less


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh def tbh I think it's healthy to have some time away from your child I'm just saying it's funny how much you look forward to it and then the total opposite happens! And tbh at night your not missing anything either as their asleep, my LO is desperately trying to walk, he's done 4 steps and I'm scared he'll do it properly at nursery for the first time :-(


----------



## molly85

you've seen his first steps and if he gets it at nursery he might run to meat u at the end of the day which would be a brilliant memory


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah that's true! I get the worst road rage going to pick him up. I've decided all those people who cause road rage on the roads must be mothers trying to get to nursery to pick up their kids. I don't really think about it to much when I'm at work but as soon as I leave it's like bam. Sewer mouth has arrived! :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol i'm always like that when I NEED TO BE SOMEWHERE. 

Ahh I'm trying to figure out when to request as my week ends shoot, and I'm going to use a holiday every other week I think we only need chld care every other week as matt will be home.
I'm figureing this all on full time NHS hours what am I thinking?


----------



## pinkclaire

I saved up my holiday at the end of my mat leave and worked part time for 6 weeks and then had 3 weeks off at Christmas. I helped ease me into it and I decided to stay part time and luckily my work were ok with that. It's hard to know what to do isn't it! I actually take home the same each month whether I work full time or part time due to nursery costs so that helped a bit! Xx


----------



## molly85

ohhh. well Imight discuss breaking back into it. I will need to do a whole load of training when I go back. I'm going to use holiday to do 4 days one week and 5the next. only bonus on doing shifts is you get part of the day


----------



## pinkclaire

That sounds like a good plan. There's quite a few options And you don't have to decide for definite now you can change your mind at a later date x


----------



## molly85

i know but proposing it now will give them time to make it work. plus working 1 weekend day. i can pay the poor unsuspecting teenager with the difference I make


----------



## pinkclaire

It will all be fine! When do you think you'll start mat leave?


----------



## molly85

easter weekend. 2 weeks holiday, then at 37.5 weeks I switch on to Mat leave. I thien technically return on 31st October but will request 3 weeks holiday

4 days for xmas

and my extra day off every other week. and ddnt I sum that up so nicely


----------



## pinkclaire

Very efficiently answered I must say!

I have no idea when to leave, I thought I had ages to decide but it's creeping up!

Right must get some sleep James will be up in 4 hours if not before and I'll be winging I'm tired tomorrow! Night x


----------



## molly85

lolon less than 4 hours I'd winge anyway. thats why I picked easter


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning chatterboxes!

Molly and pink I did like pink, returned two days a week for two months, 2 weeks at Christmas then FT from jan. We'd be the same financially if I could get a PT job but only if the annual salary equivalent was about £3k more than I currently get. There haven't been any jobs though. We also have a flexi arrangement. DH is off a half or full day on Fridays so the half day I work from home (officially) so we don't have to pay for nursery.

Good luck today Gilz, it's a milestone!

I'm tired despite good sleep. Yawn.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning chatterboxes!

Molly and pink I did like pink, returned two days a week for two months, 2 weeks at Christmas then FT from jan. We'd be the same financially if I could get a PT job but only if the annual salary equivalent was about £3k more than I currently get. There haven't been any jobs though. We also have a flexi arrangement. DH is off a half or full day on Fridays so the half day I work from home (officially) so we don't have to pay for nursery.

Good luck today Gilz, it's a milestone!

I'm tired despite good sleep. Yawn.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all!
happy Vday madly:thumbup:

well, heres my 25+1 bump, i have a feeling im gona be huge by 40 weeks!:dohh:, for some reason i cant upload my 20 week photo, but it has got bigger.

decided to get the doppler out this morning, HB has moved from down low where its always been to besides my belly button, got no idea how he's lying now.

its started snowing here this morning again, just lightly.
 



Attached Files:







001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeanutBean

Look at that excellent bump! I really ought to do a new bump pic soon...

We've just started with snow. Not impressed. Also not impressed to be working at the PC instead of in bed with the laptop. :sick:


----------



## madcatwoman

looks like my baggy PJs are slipping over my arse in that photo!, one thing is for sure, they dont go over my bump lol.

At least youre home in the warm peanut, not a day to be out today.

we had new carpet in our 'new' office laid yesterday, ive got to move all the light things from old to new office today, then DH will do the furniture this evening or tomorrow, and then start on the painting of the nursery.

still waiting for the cot to be delivered(we're on the 3rd possible day they might deliver).

then we can start putting things up in a week or twos time(all the baby stuff is piled in our guest room at the mo), god then that will be weird, walking past the babies room!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! Well I had a nightmare night, last night while I was chatting james was stiring and winging but kept settling himself back to sleep, but this was happening every half hour or so. As I went to bed he did full on screaming, so I went and got him and he came in my bed. Well he did the same thing in mine, every half hour or so moaning for about 10 mins. I have no idea what the problem was, maybe teeth, but it was so annoying I didnt really get any sleep! Serves me right a bit I suppose!

Happy V day madly! 

peanut thats great your OH gets some time with Byron as well, my OH is in the forces, (like you didnt already know that :dohh:) and half the time he isnt doing anything at work and comes home. But they have to be back for a 5.30pm brief, it really annoys me, I feel liike I'm wasting my money on childcare half the time!

Hes away next week, so probably lots of moaning from me lol, although he was meant to be going to canada in June but we just found out yesterday their not sending him so hes at home with me! Yay!

Lovely bump, mine seems huge to me, but everyone keeps saying its really little?! I dont think so lol. Also everyone keeps telling me I've lost weight? I dont get how? I must have eaten a whole streets worth of crap over xmas :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

I'm feeling slightly better again this morning, still horrible but better :thumbup:

Happy v day Madly :happydance:

So exciting Madcat your nursery is making progress and what a lovely bump!! My bump hasn't really made much progress size wise but it's very solid now. Hopefully he's growing ok in there. 

As for the mat leave conversation. I plan to stop at the begining of May, if I get there, and then go back in January. Using my holidays I'm going to go back only 3 days a week from January until April. After that is still up in the air as my work are dragging their feet approving or not approving my flexible working application.


----------



## madcatwoman

i think my bump is quite sizeable for 25 weeks!. Gilz, youre probably like bids, you have really strong stomach muscles holding bubs in!, i never had stomach muscles to speak of in the first place(always looked a little bit preggers lol!).

only 1 more week to go, then we're in 3rd tri(peanut), OMG, when did that happen?

i really must get some breakfast now and fatten up some more:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you had a bad night pink. These babies eh? Byron was in with us from about 12 before I'd even managed to get to sleep. He smacked me up for a while and then we all got some sleep. Yours sounds like teething to me.

Hope your cot comes madcat and don't do too much moving stuff or you'll ache! We're STILL waiting for my raincover and nappies. Raincover was apparently despatched on the 28th, but presumably not to actually go anywhere as that was a bank holiday. Going to have to email Amazon I think. Funny after all our late ordered Christmas things came on time.

Is no-one else planning to take the full year?


----------



## PeanutBean

Third tri! Blimey. Can't wait though. Apart from wavering over birth fear there's nothing but good things to look forward to.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Third tri! Blimey. Can't wait though. Apart from wavering over birth fear there's nothing but good things to look forward to.

i tell DH now, im just going to "face the fear and do it anyway" (not that theres much choice!). in one door, push, wince, deliver and out the other door!)


----------



## pinkclaire

wow third tri! Wahoo! I always think, we'll I'm pregnant its got to come out so no point worrying about it now, its to late!

I'm hoping to take the full year, I'm really at a crossroads as what to do about my job. This will be my last child (well never say never but at the moment I'm thinking) and want to do some retraining but confused on where to go. So I'll hopefully have a bit over a year off, one because my hubby is off to afgan next April and I cant cope with that and the emotions of leaving my baby for the first time, and two I'd like to start a course in the following September. I havent 100% decided though!


----------



## gilz82

That pretty much sums it up doesn't it Madcat :haha: all these little ones are going to have to come out one way or the other :rofl:

We can't really afford for me to take the whole year off Peanut as we lose so much money on the paid part of maternity leave, about £900 a month, there's no way we could do the last three months when you don't get paid at all.


----------



## pinkclaire

I dont get anything over SMP so theres not a lot of point! 

Remember you may be entitled to tax credits etc as well when doing your finances? It is hard doing unpaid, but we just about did it last time. This time we'll be in quarters rather than rented and that saves us around £400 a month which gives me a lot more flexibility thankfully.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh we lose £1000pm too on the paid parts. What I did last time is save up before leave and during the better paid bits and then transfer the equivalent of SMP over in the last three months. We lived off interest free credit cards as much as possible so that we always had spare money in the account for bills then paid a bunch of it off at the end of my leave. Not all though! :( We only got the basic family element and child under 1 for tax credits with Byron and the latter has been scrapped now too. Tax credits don't seem to help much until you get childcare.

It'll be tricky for us with tax credits this time because Byron will be in nursery but in those three months unpaid you count as unemployed which means we won't get tax credits towards childcare (though we might not get any anyway). Somehow we seemed to spend less when I was on leave though I don't understand how as what I gained in not commuting we more than lost in mileage paid back.


----------



## madcatwoman

how do these tax credits work?, i mean, is there as salary threshold where you can earn too much and you dont get any?.

DH is on about £30k, for the both of us obviously, but everything we have looked into claiming so-far has left us over the threshold and not able to claim.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes from April the total household income threshold is £40k. You can get childcare help only if both parents are working 16 hours a week or more. Everyone below the threshold gets about £500pa family element. For everything in between it's a hugely complicated system based on proportions of earnings and how much on childcare etc. There is a calculator on HMRC (just google it all, it'll come up). It you ahve a go bear in mind it calculates your award pro rata from the tax year. So whatever answer it gives now you need to multiply up 4 times (approx) as there are only three months left. BUT I don't know if the calculator has an option for the new rates, I bet it doesn't. By 2012 the total household income eligible will drop to £23k something but what's not clear is how childcare fits into that. There's no way ANY family could have both parents working at that level, a single child's nursery is about £2000pa per day in nursery. This is why we expect DH to have to give up work if that happens. We're looking at £12.5k nursery fees for the two kids.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats complicated!:shrug:. but only one of us will be working(for the forseeable future), so i guess thats us not meeting the criteera of working "at least 16 hours each" then.
Ive only ever been able to find work on min wage(due to exp and the area)so its not worth me doing that and paying out all my wages on childcare each month(&im certainly not having MIL bringing our son up). We did agree from the start id be a SAHM, i do feel fortunate in that respect.


----------



## gilz82

That's me out my scan. Baby is perfect, everything where it should be etc :happydance:

The wee monkey had his legs closed so only got the teeniest look but still definitely a wee willy :haha: 

So glad everything is ok, now let the nursery furniture buying commence :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw great news gilz,glad your wee man is perfect,and still a wee man lol!!

Happy v day madly!!!xxx
And good luck tomorrow for your scan loopy.x
During labour I was a crier/groaner and moaner,and at the end I was definately a screamer!!
Everyone has different pain thresholds,and you don't know how you'll be til you're there in the thick of it.After oran I have to say I was considering adoption or an elective c section wherever I might get 1!
I knew I wanted a 3rd,but didn't want to do labour again.Its soon forgotten,and to be honest,you just love your kids so much,I would actually do it a million times over for them.

Oh I had a huge drama here yesterday.Oran and shay were running in the hall,heard the biggest wallop you ever heard,oran screaming hysterically.His mouth was pouring blood.
Got him in the kitchen and cuddled him for a few mins,didn't know where the bleeding was cpming from or how bad it was.
Eventually got a wee look in his mouth,and about a third of his 2 front teeth is broken off.
I'm actually welling up now thinking of him.Luckily dh was here,coz I had to go upstairs for a cry.
Eventually got him calmed down and after about an hr of cuddles he got down and started playing again.Still couldn't get a good look in,he wouldn't let us,so didn't know the extent of the damage.
He went off to sleep as normal.I kept checking in on him during the night,expecting him to wake up screaming in pain at some point but he didn't.
So today,his gum around the 2 front teeth is a bit purple looking,and obviously the teeth are still broken,but he's in perfect form and eating as normal.
Would any of you mammys bring him to the doc anyway?I was thinking i'd just keep an eye and make sure he didn't get an infection or anything.
I know this sounds awful,but it costs me 50euro to bring my kids to the gp,and its happened many a time i've been sent home saying there's nothing she can do,but you still ahve to pay.
Of course we'll bring him if need be,but there's not exactly spare 50euro notes floating about at the mo.
I couldn't sleep at all last night thinking about him,he'll never have his gorgeous smile back til he's 6 or 7,:cry::cry:
I'm just devastated,and now i'm crying again:cry:
These pregnancy hormones certaintly aren't helping.
Sorry about the long post!!xx


----------



## sequeena

Working tax credits confuse the hell out of me. OH probably makes around £21,000 pa and can't get it but we were told by citizen's advice that if we had a child he would get it. Eh :wacko: (along with child tax credits etc)


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw vbaby! I'd say take him to the dentist but I know they don't really do anything for baby teeth - a friend of mine's little girl did the same and they wouldn't repair it. That said, if it's sharp they might be able to smooth it down, he might cut his tongue when he eats. They could also check for infection I should've thought. It's so heartbreaking! I hope he is happy at least.

Madcat the two people working is only for the childcare element. Basically you just need to request a form, fill it in and see what happens. You'll definitely get the family element anyway and £500 is better than a kick in the nuts!

Glad all is well Gilz! It's not the little willy you should've been on the look out for so much as the huge balls! Just you ladies wait til your boys come out with giant newborn balls! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

sequeena said:


> Working tax credits confuse the hell out of me. OH probably makes around £21,000 pa and can't get it but we were told by citizen's advice that if we had a child he would get it. Eh :wacko: (along with child tax credits etc)

The working tax credit limit is seriously low. Theoretically it's about £16k but I think it usually works out as £7k. It's only when you have kids and get eligble for the CTC that it's worth applying in most cases.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Working tax credits confuse the hell out of me. OH probably makes around £21,000 pa and can't get it but we were told by citizen's advice that if we had a child he would get it. Eh :wacko: (along with child tax credits etc)
> 
> The working tax credit limit is seriously low. Theoretically it's about £16k but I think it usually works out as £7k. It's only when you have kids and get eligble for the CTC that it's worth applying in most cases.Click to expand...

That is nuts. We are able to live on his wage, we're not able to live lavishly but we are ok. I can't believe anyone on a lower wage with the same expenses as us could get by without the working tax credits to top them up. It's nuts :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks peanut,yeh I googled what they might do with a toddlers broken teeth.They said more than likely nothing,but watch for infection,and if they're sharp bring him to dentist.
I'll just watch him for a few days and make sure it heals ok,then decide if we need to see a dentist once he's not in pain and I can have a good look at them and a feel!
Or next time i'm at the gp's for my own FREE checkup,i'll just ask casually if there's something I need to do.
I know it could be so much worse,so trying not to get upset,it probably sounds vain but he has the biggest most gorgeous smile ever and now its all gappy:cry:

Meant to say gorgeous bump madcat,must take a pic soon.x
And peanut,jeez you certaintly had some amont of water in there with byron!
And I agree about the big balls!ha ha ha!!
Especially during the 1st few days nappy changing when they do the black runny tar poo,its hard work trying to clean that off a swollen scrotum!!

Although peanut,don't know why we're laughing,we're gonna have to open our girls bits to clean them!!its gonna be really weird!


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> Dare couple of things that articalis over 10 years old, any uni would chuck it out as being to old. the research in it is limited with only small numbers of woman having a negative reponce. If you are having a US because you have miscarried before the more chance there is of MCing again the more you have its horribly sad fact. many woman don't even know tehy have MC'd unless they monitor everything like us so the results in these cases are dubious. Plus technology has come a long way in 10 years.

Thanks mollly- i had my dh read it because i was afraid to. 10 years old?! thats a bit ridiculous. You know my mother is telling me not to get ONE ultrasound, while she smoked through her entire pregnancy. Seriously mom? come on.



PeanutBean said:


> Dare I think there IS an issue with overuse of ultrasound mostly in terms of length of time of the US as it does produce heating in the uterus and heating is never a good thing in biology. However, what counts as overuse is the argument at hand. Going through the link, the miscarriage section sites a handful of studies. Given the numbers involved (though obviously I haven't just whipped through a statistical test) I think it highly unlikely that any of those statistics are significant. 20 miscarriages in 9000 women and drawing a conclusion that the ultrasound caused it? I offer you a virtual wry smile. The diagnosis of placenta praevia bit is more sound. If there is indeed no evidence that US is a good tool for this particular condition then there it shouldn't be sued for that condition, though that doesn't undo the use in diagnosis of the millions of other things it is used for. The diagnosis for serious defects (and the following sections), well, nothing's perfect. Certainly in the UK no US comes with a 100% guarantee about anything and this is explicitly stated to women. That's why things like amnio are offered for servere genetic conditions. I rather feel that the defect bit is more a societal state of mind in expecting perfection and expecting medicine to identify and fix everything (though that's a discussion for another time!).
> 
> I think in the US there are often more ultrasounds than in the UK. Our routine is 2. Another might offered late of where a breech baby is suspected. There might sometimes be extra scans where there has been a big bleed and complications mid-term. I can't really comment on what the US does but I think the UK is pretty well balanced and less reliant on ultrasound.
> 
> To consider it from a different perspective, there is still high maternal and neonatal mortality in less developed parts of the world and much of it can be explained by poor antenatal care. This includes the use of US to identify complications such as transverse babies that cannot be delivered.
> 
> My philosophy is that a minimal use of any sort of medical intervention is pertinent but where there is a call for additional use it's great we have the tools to help. If medics and/or parents are overreliant on a specific diagnostic method that is the fault of the medics in incorrectly interpreting/explaining to the parents/ignoring the evidence in support of its efficacy and not the fault of the US.

Yes we are going to go ahead with the ultrasound anyway. :) We are excited to do it and see. I just my mother would not do things like that.



MADLYTTC said:


> Dare hon take no bloody notice of that email from your mum....is she mental emailing you something like that :growlmad: we worry enough us pregnant ladies without recieving the likes of an email like that :nope: Put it in the trash bin like Molly suggested :thumbup:

Thanks madly- i'm going to trash it.



gilz82 said:


> That's me out my scan. Baby is perfect, everything where it should be etc :happydance:
> 
> The wee monkey had his legs closed so only got the teeniest look but still definitely a wee willy :haha:
> 
> So glad everything is ok, now let the nursery furniture buying commence :rofl:

Gilz! so glad everything is well and are you happy you're team blue? Did madly pick correct again?


----------



## PeanutBean

There are the other benefits when your income is that low though.

We need £25k gross to live. Combined we earn quite a bit more than that of course loads goes on tax and childcare. Currently we are getting CTC top up because of our low income last year. Our problem is that I don't quite earn enough for us to live on (and would be a seriously angry lady if I were the only earner and was deprived of having more kids because of dependency on my salary) and DH earns significantly less. It seem such a reasonable figure to reach but because of the childcare it's just not. For example after my mat leave we will be looking at £37k as a minimum to live off because of the childcare. If DH earned what I do I would be a SAHM and do odd bits and bobs to make ends meet. I will eternally resent the burden on women who are the main earners when it comes to having families.


----------



## PeanutBean

vababy :rofl: at the swollen scrotum! True about the girl's bits, will have to teach DH front to back. None of us already has a girl do we?


----------



## molly85

Happy VDay.

VBaby get him to the dentist, he might just need checking over,living next door to a dental nurse she gives me lots of info. Especially what not to stick in a bottle or dunk a dummy in.
Eugh child tax credits.
For those with more than 1 child or higher slarys do your companies offer childcare vouchers?I know mine do which I have yet to way up the costing of. Abby will bein childcare for 4 days every other week if my plans go right, she will be 6 months old so deffinatly be ready for terrorising the local nursery nurses.


----------



## molly85

lol girls will be easy for me as I was trained how to clean people men always confused me. I never trusted their bits to behave.


----------



## PeanutBean

We have the busy bees vouchers (unless the government decides to scrap them which was on the cards), you basically save about a quarter of the cost of the vouchers but you can only get I think £150 per week which is a tax saving of about £2k pa, or if both employers do it, £4k. Usually works out better for those who are earning more than about £30kpa, BUT there are implications as your pension, any salary related settlement, pay rises and similar things can all be based on your income AFTER the childcare deductions. It's at your employers discretion how they do it.

ETA we don't have the vouchers now, but we will have to look into them after my leave if they are around.

Oh and my new nappies just came!


----------



## molly85

they are transferable I think to other nurseries as we have busybees included. i'm not sure if you are using the nursery 2 times aweek which isthe better way to go


----------



## PeanutBean

How do you mean transferable? Our nursery does accept them but it hasn't been financially worth getting them for us yet. I'm not sure it'll be worth pulling my salary down either.


----------



## molly85

busybees are a nursery chain in their own right but you can use the vouchers in loads of placesincluding childminders andschemes like PGL brilliant for older kids.

Eugh I am doing a list of work my parents need to do ontheir house to have abby visit or stay there is horribly long. Their house is so squalid


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see, yes we only have the vouchers not the nursery.


----------



## molly85

ahhhh I feel so bad about this ruddy list I am writing. so hard to do as they will either take offence or not bother


----------



## PeanutBean

List?


----------



## madcatwoman

well thanks for letting me know about their balls!:haha:, im sure DH will be highly amused!.

well, im sat in our new office now, babies room is empty and ready for painting.


----------



## molly85

myparents have really let their house get out of control. the carpet is over 50 years old and barley there. lots of black cobwebs dust to your euy balls. the kitchen sink unit is rotten. my mum has no cleaning skills and no eye site to do it. my dad has given up and thinks he might as well join her. its squalid an smells plus they have 3 dogs. who are big and boistrous and get very filithy. they want to have abby over and look after her, but I cannot let her go there until its much cleaner.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear molly. :( Though our kitchen sink sideboard is rotten too. :blush: Do they have the money to get a cleaner? I don't think they're _too_ expensive.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> myparents have really let their house get out of control. the carpet is over 50 years old and barley there. lots of black cobwebs dust to your euy balls. the kitchen sink unit is rotten. my mum has no cleaning skills and no eye site to do it. my dad has given up and thinks he might as well join her. its squalid an smells plus they have 3 dogs. who are big and boistrous and get very filithy. they want to have abby over and look after her, but I cannot let her go there until its much cleaner.

hahahaha!:haha:sounds like our house when we bought it. an old couple bought it from DH's family 20 years ago, and they never changed a thing, the carpet was so old it was actually thread bare, the whole place was horrendous and for a long time i really didnt think there was a light at the end of the tunnel! in the living room was old shagpile carpet, but not the stuff we might remember but longer!!!!!, it was like long grass,and aparently there was a special carpet 'rake' for it!


----------



## molly85

bloody hell. the thing is it could be so easily fixed with some cash. but nooo my dad got a loan for his damn bike lol.

Yep cleaner is on my list £10-£12 and hour I think once its been blitzed I think they need some one for maybe 2 hours a week and and a decent clean once amonth. our house is hadly beautiful but its just hoovering and a damp dust thats needed every so often.

the sink is suspending its self you can see throughthe work top, the floor and walls aren't tiled. matts up for doing it as we did our own place


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Lovely bump madcat and seriously Ladies on Team :blue: Peanut and vbaby are right little men have a pair of little swollen balls upon birth :haha: I however think it is def far more easier to change a little boy than a girl :thumbup: esp if poo is involved :rofl: Oh and be mindful of a tinkling winkie he he he I was changing Oliver once between my legs and he peed...it arched up and hit me right between the legs leaving my crouch wet through...looked like I had bloody peed my pants :lol:

Great news on the scan Gilz and that you def have a little man in there :)

I am so confused on the whole childtax credits thing :dohh: We get the 500.00ish which Peanut was talking about, I think it works out about 40.00ish a month not much but not to be sniffed at of course but what I cant work out is if we get anymore for subsequent children like you do with Child benefit iykwim of wether the 500.00ish is all we will still get? Do you know Peanut hon :shrug: The literature is so confusing I just cant work it out :wacko: Our annual household income is approx 35k and I will loose about 450-500.00 a month whilst on mat leave so this generally leaves us rendered not entitled to anything extra either. When we enquired about childcare element of tax credit after having Oliver we were told we would get about THREE POUNDS help A MONTH :saywhat: not really much considering the average nursery daily cost is 35-45-00 :nope: Thats why madcat I resulted in having MIL as career.....not happening AGAIN over my dead body :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I'v figured it all out cross ya fingers, fill in every form, and eat tesco value noodles for the next 18 years. thats we are going to afford it all


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> I'v figured it all out cross ya fingers, fill in every form, and eat tesco value noodles for the next 18 years. thats we are going to afford it all

:haha:


----------



## molly85

Oh i checked my e-mail called work and my boss has to arrange for me to see occy health before I can come back


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly did you do the online calculator? https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx

To give you an indication, on £6000pa nursery fees and a household income of £24k we get about £3500k split between CTC (which includes the £500 family element) and childcare element (which is part of WTC). At £37000 we'd have received nothing except the family element. If we'd gone up to 4 days of nursery, about £8000, we'd have got an extra £1000 or something like so about £1500 in total. We found that in those circumstances we would be about £1000 better off for using the childcare vouchers instead of CTC, BUT that wouldn't give us enough to live off anyway.

Since I got that small pay rise and with DH's annual measley increase in salary we'll be pushing £40k when I got back to work so will be well over the limit by that time, unless there is still childcare element.

To be honest it's changing so much each year for the next few years and they bring down all the thresholds it's very hard to say who will be able to receive anything. The best thing is to ring the tax credit helpline, have all your figures for this, next and even the year after's predicted household income to hand. Remember when you are calculating your income over mat leave you can knock £100 pw off your SMP, do during those weeks it will only be £20pw to add. The same goes for SMP for any dad's getting two weeks off on it. Work out your childcare cost options too then ask them for advice.

There are things to remember that will matter for us potentially. Currently tax credits are calculated on previous year's income unless you request otherwise, but take into account current year's child care. This is why we are getting some this year. If you income increases by more than £25000pa you have to tell them so they recalculate your tax credits. In 2012 this is going to change to only £10000. For me, I will be going from about £5000pa next year to £23000 in 2012. Originally, it would've been best for us to stay on previous year's income, get nothing next year, then when we've got loads of nursery fees in 2012 have it based on the super low income of 2011. Because of the new rule I'll be earning too much more in 2012 to do this which screws everything up totally. It's just something you need to take into account when working out what is best for you. It might now be it's best for us to go on current year next year, possibly (but probably not) get some hel towards Byron's nursery fees and then go to hell in a handcart in 2012! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

i get the feeling when little boys decide to wee as you change them its a slightly messier affair than with little girls!, is there a trick to the trade?


----------



## PeanutBean

madcatwoman said:


> i get the feeling when little boys decide to wee as you change them its a slightly messier affair than with little girls!, is there a trick to the trade?

Do it fast!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah really fast madcat cause with Oliver as soon as the cold hit Olivers willy up it came and peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Peanut its sooooooooo confusing :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly it really is massively confusing. Even for a financially savvy person. And it's getting even more confusing because of changing each year and lots of things don't yet seem to be finalised! I'm going to have a massive chat with them soon, I need to give nursery a month's notice to change Byron's days so need to find out how much childcare will work for next year.


----------



## mamadonna

when you loosen the nappy keep it there for a few moments till little fella wee's then take it off


----------



## loopylollipop

Good news Gilz on the scan :thumbup: Glad all is well and your little boy is still....well a little boy!!

Madcat I used to have a cotton wool ball handy to put over end of DS's willy in Case Of Emergency. But it only buys you an extra second...the trick is SPEED! Overall its easy with boys - if mines a girl am gonna wonder how to clean all those creases :wacko:


----------



## molly85

someone said shove a nappy or wipe over the willy so yu dnt get a shot in the face.

Creases lol


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy :thumbup: hope all goes well tomorrow morning at your scan, let us know as soon as you can!

You are definitely right about girls being harder to clean. I changed loads of my sisters nappies when they were all small and the amount of places for poop to get are astonishing :haha:


----------



## molly85

ok why am I the only 1 pleased with girls bits. im seriously considering setting up a day time changer in the bathroom to shower her off lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Boys and their willies :haha:

Ladies whilst Davids job is going swimmingly :thumbup: and he got his promotion....My colleague who is currently off sick has gone to the union about all the underhand stuff my boss does and has us doing in our place of work :sad1: I have a distinct feeling the shit is going to hit the fan big time.....I knew it was coming from the big meeting just before Christmas but am not looking forward to a bad atmosphere and the uproar which I know is coming.....I wish I could afford to go on Mat Leave at 29wks Ladies :cry: But I dont want to loose 8wks with my :baby: when hes born :nope: I think my place of work may get shut down :shrug: Just a feeling but wondering if this happens what will happen to me :sad1: I just found out cause my colleague texted me but I cant text her back or call her right now cause am sad its all come to this :cry:


----------



## molly85

do they have anywhere else u can be transfered to or can you run the shop?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I could run the shop and do hon when am on shift as I am the other `supervisor` so to speak (my colleague who has gone to the union is the other supervisor and works opposite days to me however we work together on a Wednesday iykwim!) However am not sure there will be much of a business left now that the union are involved as I think rumours will circulate (am sure of this!) and it will deter people from using us :( I do understand where she is coming from and I dont agree with everything my boss expects us to do at all :nope: however things only change if people work at changing them and are flexible in doing so to an extent however I think this time has long passed sadly for her and admittedly if I wasnt pregnant I think I would def be looking for another position or have certainly felt that way since aug/sept but am not one to give up and I try try try my best to always over achieve. I do enjoy my job and have great satisfaction from it however from a management point of view the place isnt run very well and we have allsorts of crap to deal with but to me although annoying and yes it does piss me off at times I just do the best I can with what I have...I am curtious, polite, honest and what you see is what you get. I think my boss wont have much choice but to close this area of the project if the place looses business which is my area of work and as all our positions are funded (mine through the takings of the place!) without the takings I wont be earning my wage and technically I will have no job :sad1: My colleague tells me she probably wont be returning and I cant say I blame her....its such a damn shame :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck for your scan tomorrow Loopy hon :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck tomorrow loopy!
:hugs: madly. I don't know what to say. There ought to be some protection for you one way or another. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Good luck loopy , let us know how you go, gilz glad all was ok with your scan too:happydance:....exciting times:thumbup:

im having one of those days where i go for a wee, sit down, and think i need another wee!:haha:, sure our water bill is going to rise this quarter!.

Just sat down watching a flilm with DH, and his mate phones up asking if he'll go down the pub,.p*sses me off, i dont mind, but his mate never gives us any notice, (unless 20mins is notice) so we settle down together, and then he's off!.:shrug: ive just turned my lecky blanket on and are going to have an early night then i think:sleep:


----------



## gilz82

That really bugs me too Madcat, not the pub bit, the drop of a hat even though you were doing something with me but now I'm off to the pub bit. 

I'm just off to bed too, half ten is positively late for me these days. It's bloody snowing here again hope it's gone by the time I wake up.


----------



## madcatwoman

glad im not alone getting tetchy when that happens!.
i told him tonight to ask his mate for a bit more notice, even just a day, i said "surely he knows if hes going to be out the following evening or not".

like you say, its the "being dropped, just like that"...

my bed should be pretty warm by now too:sleep:


----------



## molly85

matt can never do that cozof his hours but would be annoying as id be picking up or dropping off grr


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sorry I haven't been around. Came back to Scotland and got sick, but I think it's depression. DH and I are now trying to get back to California ASAP after the baby is born permenantly, pending visa crap. Ugh, long story I'm too tired to type out now. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## molly85

scotlandcould do that to you after the warmth of california.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Funny thing was, it wasn't even that warm! It was just being with my family....I miss them so much!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I can't imagine how cross I'd be as DH has never done that, even before kids and things. I definitely would he cross though! I hope he doesn't think he can get away with that when the baby is here!

Night all. I can hardly breathe I'm so full of baby. Hope I don't suffocate in the night...


----------



## molly85

nahh baby will want oxygen but will nick it off u


----------



## Bids

congrats gilz glad everythings ok :D and thats is definitely a boy!!

I think its easier changing girls? never had a problem with my nieces but not done it on boys much but guess i can compare soon lol

goodluck loopy :hugs:

peanut have to say im with you on DH never dropping me for mates thankfully mind you it would piss me off too much and i probably couldnt have been with someone like that im too demanding :haha: but can imagine cat and gilz how annoying it must be!!

well i sent cat a pic of my nearly 21 week bump so thought i may as well put it on here been as ive gone to the trouble of takin it and ive scanned my scan pics but at work and forgot to email them home :dohh: so i'll put them up next week!!

as for tax credits and stuff im just pretending they dont exist so that when i do get the extra £40 a month or whatever it is it'll be a bonus :thumbup: 

Thinking i'll finish 30th april and take a weeks holiday but havent 100% decided yet but my boss is interviewing for my cover at the mo just hope their not better than me lol
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bids

oh and hope you feel better soon ozzie!!


----------



## molly85

I just looked at the sure start form. now thats a short one. Has anyone actually had any success applying post baby for it?


----------



## molly85

Girls lovely bumps.

when you all have afree half hour 

the direct gov website has a benefits calculator I think we are entittled to £88 extra a week at the moment and the £56 for the babywhen she arrives


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all.

Molly I'm applying for Sure Start as soon as I'm the right number of weeks as in April it stops for 2nd baby and i'm not sure how that will work! We weren't eligible last time but looks like we will be this time.

Lovely bump Bids and congrats on half way, time's flying!

Well it's babies a-go-go here! Yesterday my sister phoned to say her overdue best mate from from school (who I know well) had her baby, a surprise little girl. Just checked fb and found one of my mum mates has just had her little boy too. She was due Feb and was pretty prem with her first. This one was 4lb something and she had him at home!

It's lovely all these babies have been born but if I'm honest I feel a little jealous too as both were home births. I'm pretty surprised my friend's was so can only assume it was quick and not planned that way as prem births are unsupported at home. She must've had to go in to get baby checked I would've thought.

It's horrible of me to feel this way. I know my friend was really worried about going early again...


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.

well as far as DH and his mates go, i had words last night about it, he knew i was serious, and i knows if it happens again i'll be putting my foot down. and As for when the baby is here, it WILL be out of the question and he's knows it.

had a well crap nights sleep.slept from 10.30-2,DH came home from the pub, woke me up (we have noisey floors) and from there on my hips never stopped aching,so i tossed and turned all night and never slept a wink. by 4am i was starvin!:shrug:.

LMAO:haha:peanut, hope you and :baby: didnt suffercate in the end!, i know what you mean though!!.


----------



## madcatwoman

i forgot to say. worse men out there than my DH though, listen to this!. bit of pub gossip about one of his other mates.........

a mate of his,...married...they have a 6 month old baby together.he's always been very tight, were never able to afford to do their house up because she doesnt earn as much as he does...she has to put in an equal share in if they want anything done.....(getting the picture?). 
Aparently he had a £4k bonus at christmas, and he hasnt told her about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
shes had to go back to work because she cant afford to stay home any longer,the 6month old is in nursery,their kitchen is a ruin, and he's not told her anything about this windfall.

how horrible:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think you might've mentioned them before madcat. I just cannot understand these men. Seen so many awful stories on here.

Well I didn't suffocate but I'm beginning to wish I had. :wacko: Not having a fantastic day. Feel sick and achey, first pee felt bit cystitisy, tummy is really hurting so either my muscles are splitting further or it's new stretchmark time (or both). Byron is just being such a pain. He's gone all clingy and naughty. Can't leave a room without him screaming. Had to take him down with me to feed the dog then he found something he shouldn't have and wouldn't give it back. Rather than chasing him I waited til he came back then took it so he screamed. He then took himself off upstairs so I shut the gate and came back down to drink the rest if my juice as I was ready to be sick. So he screamed and screamed. Trying to get in shower and he's yawning away so decide to put him to bed which he wants. Read some stories then he starts pissing about so I have to give up. Pretends he needs a wee either because I go or to get my attention. Got in shower and he stood outside the door for 5 mins then left the room and screamed til I got out. Then he grabbed my rennies and ran away with them and of course screamed when I took them. It's nearly lunchtime now and I can really see that going well. No chance of getting anything done at all today. Had toted with the idea of shops for baby cards and presents I need to get.

Sigh.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh peanut, whats up with Byron, how old is he now, is it the terrible twos???, certainly giving you the run around which is not easy for you now.
this pregnancy lark really doesnt agree with you and your health at all does it?, what a relief it will be to get back to being 'you' again.

i have to say, i was really concerned about how id feel about being pregnant, about getting big, but also about being sick(my phobia) and my skin (im very acne prone. someone must be looking down on me i think, spared my phobia, gave me spots in first tri&greasy hair but both have cleared beautifully now(i dont even need to wash my hair as often as i had to). Yes i get my aches and pains in bed, and probably like you mr bump gets a bit more uncomfy these days,but i do feel truely grateful compaired to what you have to go though.

i take it this will be your last?!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Dunno. We might have a third. This is a bit better than with Byron, overall. But no pregnancy doesn't agree with me. Interestingly I don't use any hormonal contraception and haven't for years as they totally break me too. With normal me though there's not pmt or anything.

Byron's 2. He's had no clinginess really til now, wondering if it's because of having had Christmas together. He's really extremely well behaved too. This behaviour today and yesterday is from the clinginess and being tired. I just have very little tether.

So tired but mist move for lunch...


----------



## madcatwoman

funny, ive never been hormonal, im no different now to when im on the pill or when im not on the pill!. I do like the pill,my skin can get so bad and really get me down without it, so it works wonders,which is why i was worried how id end up looking when coming off it and being pregnant.

DH is already talking about if we decide to try for no2!!, im going to see how i find this parenting lark first and of course the rest of my pregnancy and giving birth. the plan was only to ever have one!, but who knows, maybe, maybe not!.:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!!
Poor peanut,I've really sailed thru my pregnancies so feel bad for you.Of course starting to feel uncomfy now,and my vulval varicose veins are throbbing,sorry tmi!!
But I really can't complain.
I think the terrible 2's start at 1 and a half,well they did here anyway.
But be assured peanut that baby no 2 will be nowhere near as naughty or demanding as baby 1!
Oran obviously has his moments,but compared to when shay was a toddler is like an angel.
He was a better baby too,probably simply because he was left to just sit and watch and amuse himself so much more than shay ever was,because I had to spread myself between the 2.
You'll have the same age gap I had too peanut,and I thought it was great.Shay was just old enough to understand it was our baby and he was going nowhere lol!
He didn't display jealousy at all,and the roughness and fighting and stuff didn't start til oran was big enough to give as good as he got!
I am hoping this baby girl will be a bit less boisterous than my boys,If you saw the wrestling moves and jumping on each other that they do(why oran has broken teeth now)I'm surprised I haven't had to make a trip to a and e by now.
Don't know how i'd cope if there were 3 of them at it!!

On the nappy changing,yeh I think i'd rather change a boy anyday,at least all the mess is on the outside.Not looking forward to all the 'creases' of my girls bits,I can even imagine dh lol!!!I'd say he'll be trying to make me do all the pooey 1's!!
Madcat,yeh speed is the key with lil boys!Maybe throw a wipe or something over his willy whole you're cleaning his bum and at least you won't get hit in the face!!
Once you get the hang of it you'll fly at it!


----------



## gilz82

Afternoon all :haha:

Peanut sorry you are feeling crappy again today hon and that Byron is being a wee monkey today :hugs:

Madcat I'm the same as you my OH very rarely every does what yours did last night, and I imagine he's quite similar to your DH in that neither of them mean to cause any offence or upset by doing it. I think men are just more spontaneous creatures sometimes so don't find it weird to just drop everything and go for a pint. 

I've got shopping nuts today, ordered our pram, car seat, Moses basket and stand, steriliser, changing mat, bath set, some bedding, changing bag and think that's it so far :blush:

Also thought I'd stick a picture up of my 21 week bump, please excuse the pants they are my comfy ones for sleeping in. 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/ad3ddd03.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/d7a0e890.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I recorded baby Petal's hb the other day!!

here is the link....

https://soundcloud.com/sofiehartley/baby-hartley/s-fCJfb

And this is my 15+1 baby bump :happydance:





:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Your bump is awesome Sofiekirsten it's a proper egg shape :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Amazing bumps! I'm always in awe if where ladies like you gilz keep your babies but they're always in there and come out just fine! I've a way bigger tummy than you when not pregnant!

Byron's ok really. He's just started this clingy phase and really we've been lucky he's not already done this. Really he's messing about because I'm feeling miserable and can't really manage. It's me who's being unmanageable. I keep shouting at him. :(. He's supposed to be going to sleep now but is playing with trains sweetly. Was ok with his lunch in the end. Middling.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww look at your bumps! I'm huge compared to you gilz!

Peanut I've found james was harder at the start of the week after spending so much time with me (as he was ill he was also in my bed everynight!) I'm sure it must affect them. I think james has started the terrible 2s already at less than one, he has proper strops, like throws himself down on the floor spread out banging his legs on the floor! He's started hitting the other children who take his toys ekk! I'm sure he's learnt it from nursery. 

I'm feeling crappy today, got a really bad tummy and it's making me feel so yuck, James up at 5.30, hubby refused to get up so I'm in a strop with him as he's away all week now and I feel pooped!


----------



## pinkclaire

I do that as well peanut, if I'm in a bad mood james always seems to be much worse I think it rubs off xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry you feel ill pink. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Pink tell your hubby to get a grip, you can't be responsible for growing a baby, caring for another and ill all at once!!

I honestly think the population would decrease so rapidly if men had to be pregnant, let alone give birth.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> Your bump is awesome Sofiekirsten it's a proper egg shape :thumbup:

thanks hun!

I was flabbergasted when I looked at the pic didn't realise how egg shaped it actually was :thumbup:


----------



## Bids

gilz im glad your bump is little like mine (well mines not as small as yours cos your smaller than me anyway) but i've been stressing cos that was at night when its bigger woke up today and its almost gone again - wouldnt have thought it was still a bloat?!! 

great bump sofie :D and hope everyone else feels better tomorrow you all sound so crappy today!! 

when will we get the update from loopy?? missed what time her scan was etc looking forward to seeing if your right again madly ;)


----------



## gilz82

Bumps are quite weird aren't they, they are all so different :haha:

I think Loopy's scan was at 9 this morning but maybe she's been out buying stuff with her family today. I do hope everything is ok tho.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bump pics Bids, Gilz and Sofie :)

Poor Peanut :hugs: This sickness melarky esp when dealing with tearaway little boys is no fun at all :nope:

madcat please make sure your DH doesnt drop you at the drop of an hat once :baby: Bailey is here its really not on and your quiet time together then will be precious and should be made the most of :thumbup:

Molly I replied to you on my baby girls clothes thread :) Please let me know if you want anymore items cause this eve and tomorrow eve am going to list on ebay for my sister as its fee free weekend and I may as well take advantage of it :)

Well I have been busy busy busy today :dohh: We collapsed Olivers cot and its now stored safetly in our basement until needed for Charlie and we have made a little corner in our bedroom for all of Charlies stuff :wacko: I didnt realise just how much we have :lol: The pram is up there too now out of the way until hes born and I realised my changing bag is a perfect match in colour for the britax neon black buggy and even has all the silver reflective bits so its co-ordinates great :) However we have realised that it may seem we need adaptors to attach the car-seat to the frame of the buggy :shrug: It was listed as compatible with the click and go buggy which is what our buggy is and never mentioned needing adaptors but we think it probably does :dohh: Plenty of time to get those though :thumbup: I have been recieving my parcels full of baby clothes and I have recieved some wonderful items :) I cant wait to put him in the clothes we have for him :lol: So David is doing an asda shop and a few errands and I just took a break to feed Oliver, me and Charlie so now am off back to upstairs to continue to spring clean and will be back later :wave: Have a lovely aft Ladies

PS Loopy hope your scan is/went well :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh ..... just thought I would ask `has anyone ever seen a 13.5 inch Cauliflower when they have been doing their food shopping at the supermarket?` Again I am mystified a bit like the 15cm Onion I just couldnt seem to get my head around :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

madly, i have had words with DH and will keep an eye on the situation once baby b is here for sure!:thumbup:

Lovely bumps girls!!, gilz- very neat, you must also be Very slim!

been busy shopping this pm, picked up my bounty pack from boots, bought 2 baby sleeping bags in mothercare, had a voucher for next&M&S and bought a little cardi, jacket,hats,socks and vests:happydance:

and to complete my kit(now i sold my old lot) a portrait lens for my camera:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







002 resize.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh ..... just thought I would ask `has anyone ever seen a 13.5 inch Cauliflower when they have been doing their food shopping at the supermarket?` Again I am mystified a bit like the 15cm Onion I just couldnt seem to get my head around :rofl:

yes madly!!, all the time!, youre not shopping in the right places! lol!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Cute baby bits madcat :) I have been sorting out Charlies stuff into storage boxes until we get his drawers. I have one with n/b and 0-3 ram packed and have started on a 3-6 + one too :haha: 

I just love baby shopping :lol:

I just cant get my head around the fact that apparently Charlie is the size of a cauliflower and 13.5inchs long :saywhat: :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Lovely clothes Madcat and Madly you are so organised. 

We don't have much clotheswise yet. My sister bought us quite a few packs of various baby vests, sleepsuits etc. They are all 0-3 months so I'll need to buy the similar things but in newborn. Other than that all we've bought is the wee sleepsuit we bought on the day of our scan. Must get on with the clothes buying :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,no update from loopy yet??
I haven't bought much either gilz.I have sleepsuits and vests for the hospital,and 1 little outfit.Not gonna buy too much as I know i'll get loads bought for me for pressies.
I really don't wanna end up with loads of stuff she didn't even get to wear so just got the bear minimum til I see what she needs.I'll have to get the baby stuff from the attic aswell,i'm sure i've a few white/cream bits and pieces.
Prob would be a good idea for you to get newborn stuff,especially since your wee man will prob be coming a bit early.
Teeny tiny bump!!It really is amazing how some girls are so small and some so big,but they all fit the same size babies in there!
I'm feeling huge at the mo,must post a pic in nxt few days


----------



## molly85

all those lovely smooth bumps.
Eek I feel we have loads. but everyone says we will have the washing machine going atleast every day. mst or its neutral for number 2 but got to have some pink stuff lol. and now madly is doing some 3-6 month stuff I'm going to have loads. family are getting aome new born stuff to


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow you've all been so busy shopping! Madly did the adaptors not come with the pram? If not I'm surprised as ours did and are only for a car seat but obviously we didn't get q seat as part of a package.

Well Byron and I napped a couple of hours, see if we can shake our miseries. Helped a bit. We all had tom soup ready just as DH got home which seems to he byron's new favourite. I've since hoovered and DH took the dog. He's not feeling too well. I feel pretty thick of head from all my upset today.

And where's our loopy?


----------



## loopylollipop

Hello :wave:

Sorry its late, been such a busy day with the kids. And just made a mammoth fish pie, took forever!

Well.....:baby: is fit and healthy.

As for the gender....the ultrasonographer thought she saw something between the legs, but the cord was there so she brought the kids in, had a good look around and then said 'I really dont know!' 

Soo...we are thinking likely team blue but we arent sure

So Madly - I may be the first wrong one:shrug:

My placenta is lying low, so need another scan at 32 weeks, will have to wait til then to know for definate :growlmad: So Vbaby - I really know how frustrated you felt!!


----------



## madcatwoman

ive always thought that, how strange it is, that some women never show at all!! , they never know they're expecting, yet usually a normal size baby appears the same as someone who has a huge bump. ive tried to work out how this can ever be!

DH has made a start painting the nursery, he's really getting into this baby lark now!.

im going to jump in the tub in a min for an early bath and sort out my hip has its gone numb again! doh:dohh:


----------



## molly85

damn hoovering should be on my todo list. I now want an upright as my hetty is so low amd complicated to carry. 

Glad its all calmed down peanut


----------



## molly85

loopy you missed the team you wart!


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Anyone know if tesco baby clothes are ok quality? just looking at a newborn bundle on ebay.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw great news loopy,so glad everything is ok.Crappy that you couldn't find out,its so annoying!Another 12 wks is forever!!!!!!
I'm sure you're just glad everythings ok,but i'm sure you also would've liked to buy a few bits in either pink or blue!!!Frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PeanutBean

I had some second hand tesco clothes from my siblings. I think they were fine. Quality's not so important at the beginning anyway as they're out of clothes so fast.


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,i've bought bits and bobs from tesco before and they're grand.
Not as good as mothercare or next,but as good as primark I reckon


----------



## loopylollipop

Four boys arrrrrgggghhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## molly85

most of my stuff is tesco. asda have a better range tho. 

Ohh primark i have yet to go in there


----------



## gilz82

Awwww Loopy fantastic news that baby is healthy but bummer about the unclear gender part. 

Hopefully your placenta will move up of it's own accord, but at least they are keeping a close eye on you :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

so whos next for the gender scan??

Is it me? I have mine on thursday 13th?

:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

oh man lol I thought you had a little girl to


----------



## gilz82

Yip Sofiekirsten think you are next up :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy! Well if it is a boy you'll manage, my brothe had5!! :haha: Did she look for the girly white lines too? Or just willy?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

ooohh!!

Lets see if madly's prediction is correct!

She has predicted team :pink: for me since day one and I have had girl vibes since day one too but I would be happy with either!

So excited!

:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Loopy,boys are adorable,as you know!!
I would've been happy with another.
You'll have a very boisterous and noisy house,but fun too!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Loopy I was sure Team :pink: infact I still am :dohh: So frustrating you didnt get to find out for sure :( At least you are been looked after with the low lying placenta :thumbup:

Peanut hon we kept the box its in the basement and DH is off to double check but am sure no adaptors :nope: unless we are been totally thick and we just dont get how it attaches which is a possibility of course :haha:

Two weeks today until my 4d scan :wohoo:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly not long now :thumbup: hopefully this time you'll get to see Charlie's little face :happydance:

I'm back to see my obstetrician on the 19th so I should find out then if and when my growth and positioning scans will be.

Feeling super depressed today :cry: I know its because my OH is away again after being home for as long and cos I have germs but i feel super emotional. Not even choclolate and Robert Downey jr in Sherlock Holmes is cheering me up so I'm sure I must be doomed :rofl:


----------



## molly85

awwww gilz 

I hate the tax credit calculator I prefer the benefits one


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw loopy that sucks that you half found out!

we had a really horrible woman do our u/s at 20 weeks with ds and she went you want to know? boy. oh wait. nah dunno

literally like that! that was the reason we go thte 4d scan done as we were so eek about half knowing it was like finally reaching the dangling carrot before being snatched away again lol

oh cant wait for scan time to come round! i still havent got a midwife appointment yet surgery was closed all christmas and they only book 3 weeks in advance and are fully booked! grrrr i am 7 weeks now! supposed to be seen at 8 arent you! grrrr!


----------



## molly85

I was seen at 10 weeks so don't panic, its just annoying


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Loopy I was sure Team :pink: infact I still am :dohh: So frustrating you didnt get to find out for sure :( At least you are been looked after with the low lying placenta :thumbup:
> 
> Peanut hon we kept the box its in the basement and DH is off to double check but am sure no adaptors :nope: unless we are been totally thick and we just dont get how it attaches which is a possibility of course :haha:
> 
> Two weeks today until my 4d scan :wohoo:

Well Madly you may still be right! Maybe the 'something between the legs ' was just the cord. Peanut I dont think she looked for anything else, just the willy.

At least get another shot at a free scan due to the low lying placenta. Gilz its not too low I dont think, so am hopeful it will move. I didnt have a very full bladder cos I knew it would hurt too much to have all that pressing. Babe moved to four different positions during the scan. OH says its cos I press on it everyday with the Angelsounds :haha: Just wiggles away from any pressure. Little hand was round the back so it took ages to look at limbs.

Sofie - good luck for yours on Thursday. It is very exciting! Just be prepared for not finding out though like me and Vbaby.

Gilz sorry you are alone again :kiss::hugs: we are here:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly they're pretty obvious, one end the same as the frame clicky bit and the other end clicks in there. All they do is push the seat forward a bit, I guess part is too wide to fit in the pram frame. I assume you checked the seat!

:hugs: gilz.


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks Nomore, yes it super frustrating. Mine was just like yours except she was nice about it. But almost wish she had just said 'dont know.' 

Anyway like you said Vbaby boys are gorgeous. I came out of the scan and our four year old had his finger buried in the nasal cavity whilst waiting to be given date for next appointment. I was like 'See!!! Thats why I dont want another boy!!':haha: It would have been nice just to shop for some different clothes for a change :winkwink:

At the end of the day, I will love it just as much whatever. I am so lucky to be able to conceive naturally at 41, avoided an amnio and that baby is gorgeous and healthy. On picture of face looking at scan it does look like a terminator though :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Loopy I was sure Team :pink: infact I still am :dohh: So frustrating you didnt get to find out for sure :( At least you are been looked after with the low lying placenta :thumbup:
> 
> Peanut hon we kept the box its in the basement and DH is off to double check but am sure no adaptors :nope: unless we are been totally thick and we just dont get how it attaches which is a possibility of course :haha:
> 
> Two weeks today until my 4d scan :wohoo:
> 
> Well Madly you may still be right! Maybe the 'something between the legs ' was just the cord. Peanut I dont think she looked for anything else, just the willy.
> 
> At least get another shot at a free scan due to the low lying placenta. Gilz its not too low I dont think, so am hopeful it will move. I didnt have a very full bladder cos I knew it would hurt too much to have all that pressing. Babe moved to four different positions during the scan. OH says its cos I press on it everyday with the Angelsounds :haha: Just wiggles away from any pressure. Little hand was round the back so it took ages to look at limbs.
> 
> Sofie - good luck for yours on Thursday. It is very exciting! Just be prepared for not finding out though like me and Vbaby.
> 
> Gilz sorry you are alone again :kiss::hugs: we are here:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun,

luckly we chose a place were if they have trouble finding the sex they will make you walk around for a bit and then try again and if they still can't find it they will make us another appointment for free :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Loopy I was sure Team :pink: infact I still am :dohh: So frustrating you didnt get to find out for sure :( At least you are been looked after with the low lying placenta :thumbup:
> 
> Peanut hon we kept the box its in the basement and DH is off to double check but am sure no adaptors :nope: unless we are been totally thick and we just dont get how it attaches which is a possibility of course :haha:
> 
> Two weeks today until my 4d scan :wohoo:
> 
> Well Madly you may still be right! Maybe the 'something between the legs ' was just the cord. Peanut I dont think she looked for anything else, just the willy.
> 
> At least get another shot at a free scan due to the low lying placenta. Gilz its not too low I dont think, so am hopeful it will move. I didnt have a very full bladder cos I knew it would hurt too much to have all that pressing. Babe moved to four different positions during the scan. OH says its cos I press on it everyday with the Angelsounds :haha: Just wiggles away from any pressure. Little hand was round the back so it took ages to look at limbs.
> 
> Sofie - good luck for yours on Thursday. It is very exciting! Just be prepared for not finding out though like me and Vbaby.
> 
> Gilz sorry you are alone again :kiss::hugs: we are here:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun,
> 
> luckly we chose a place were if they have trouble finding the sex they will make you walk around for a bit and then try again and if they still can't find it they will make us another appointment for free :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats brill I wish she would have let us do that. But it took so long to do the measurements I think she was running out of time.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the hugs girls I feel much better now :thumbup:

Loopy our little man must be super lazy I had some cola before my gender scan and nhs one and he was just lazying about in there :rofl: wiggling his little arms about but not whole body wriggling.


----------



## vbaby3

loopylollipop said:


> Thanks Nomore, yes it super frustrating. Mine was just like yours except she was nice about it. But almost wish she had just said 'dont know.'
> 
> Anyway like you said Vbaby boys are gorgeous. I came out of the scan and our four year old had his finger buried in the nasal cavity whilst waiting to be given date for next appointment. I was like 'See!!! Thats why I dont want another boy!!':haha: It would have been nice just to shop for some different clothes for a change :winkwink:
> 
> At the end of the day, I will love it just as much whatever. I am so lucky to be able to conceive naturally at 41, avoided an amnio and that baby is gorgeous and healthy. On picture of face looking at scan it does look like a terminator though :rofl:

Ha ha,that sounds about right!Oran walks about with his finger stuck up his nose too.
Mine are farting and telling me not to worry,its only a bit of wind(got that from dh).Our dinner table conversations are disgusting to say the least and they're still practically toddlers!!
Wouldn't be surprised if this all rubs off on my daughter and she ends up just as bad as the boys,I had a brother either side of me,and was just as crude and disgusting a child as them!:dohh:
You'll have to post up your pics.x


----------



## molly85

loopy i meant earlier i thought u already had a daughter.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OH NO LADIES :sad1:

Just got news my bump buddy has lost some of her mucus plug and she not 32 weeks yet :( Please pray for her and her little man...she has spoken with the hospital and they have told her to ring back if she loses anymore or she has other symptons, pains or whatever. I have spoken with her by text and shes fine just resting. I hope her little man stays snug in there for a bit longer :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no madly! Must be the season for prems. :(


----------



## molly85

oh no send her our love


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Shes going to keep me posted on developments :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

yay, one of my bump buddies is nearly there to and her little one keeps trying to scare us


----------



## pinkclaire

Hope she's ok madly, I lost my plug continuously from very early on, but just a small amount, and I ended up going overdue! It repairs itself apparently, so fingers crossed?!

Loopy glad your bubba is ok, how frustrating you didn't find out though!

My gender scan is on thurs as well! So two in one day :thumbup:

Those buying clothes, I urge you to not buy to much newborn, you get given all newborn stuff (well I did anyway!) and you barely have time for them to wear all the stuff! Don't waste your money xx


----------



## molly85

iv ebayed loads of 3-6 month stuff as we will just be on mat pay then. Now I can't log backin


----------



## PeanutBean

We had no newborn hardly and Byron was in it over 2 months then a friend gave us a load of stuff for Christmas that was mostly newborn so he didn't have that long in it! :dohh: It was gutting as she got such gorgeous stuff and we'd topped up with asda smart price white suits in desperation! It was our 0-3 he was only in a few weeks.


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies-- I just now found this thread, but yes! I was a member of the 'Mother of all Conception Months.'
I'm due *June 23rd, 2011*. How is everyone?

Congratulations to all the graduates! :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Hellooo, you mightto just put up with me as we are mainly based in the UK and everyone is sensible and goes to bed. How are you and where have you been?


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello! Well apart from me Molly lol. But I am going soon xx


----------



## molly85

well and Pink shes a bit nuts to. It's what we get for being used to not having our men around


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes that's Probably it! Molly what does your OH do? Xx


----------



## we can't wait

This site is mostly UK based... It's only 7:20pm here! :haha:
I, for some reason, don't really hang around the 'discussions' forums. I am definitely going to start now-- I've found so many wonderful threads! 
I've been really well :) I can't wait to find out the sex of my baby! I will find out at my 20 week scan. How are you?


----------



## molly85

security Guard, 2days on 7 nights n then 5 off. 12 hour shifts 1/2 hour journey each way
Gilz hubby is away to but I think she works liek a sane person


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol yeah! I tend to lie here waiting foe james to wake up :dohh: I can't help it


----------



## molly85

ah you on ya phone? you've got hubby at home at the moment where is he? 

Nearly at the end of the stretch then we get to fight over the bed yay. He's been to 1 midwife appointment and the scans. he has to come to a few more so he has a foggiest whats going on.


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: we can't wait. Want me to add you to the first post?

Morning all. Byron slept through last night! :shock:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's great!!

I'm having another rubbish day my hormones are so all over the place this week. I just feel so teary all the time and that's not really like me so then that makes me feel uncomfortable and then I feel worse so cry more. Stupid hormones!! I'm actually glad my OH isnt here he'd think I was a complete loony. It does goes away though doesn't it?


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw gilz the testiness is totally routine. You'll got fairly back to normal after the birth. Though I find I do still cry more at baby related things now I have one! Lol. Don't bear yourself up. I threw my walking boot across the room the other day and broke down in years because the shoelace got caught and I couldn't bend to tie it properly! Luckily DH was there to fix me up and Byron came to give me a big bug.


----------



## pinkclaire

Don't worry gilz it does go away again! I went loopy the other day and punched te wardrobe I never do stuff like that lol

Sorry Molly feel asleep last night! He's away on a course through the army at the mo :-(


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Madly sending her our prayers :flower: Maybe the remainder of the plug is still there??:hugs:

Peanut - yay for sleeping through :happydance::happydance: My DS slept through right from eight weeks, will kill me if any different this time!

Gilz - sometimes it is better to be crazy in private :haha: 

Molly - no my boy is 15 now, and OHs has too boys too. 

Will have to be patient I guess!

Pink - thanks for heads up re newborn clothes. Was thinking that myself. Only bought 0-3 months so far, as weight started at 7lb.

Mind you bought some 5-6 p.j.s for 4 year old in Sainsburys and they JUST fit, so the whole age thing is a bit hit and miss I guess.

Off to Bambinodirect today in Huddersfield - Madly its being reburbished now. Hope it has re-opened, was told after Christmas.


----------



## molly85

awww abby is awake as the baconsrny and cheece twisty thing hit my tummy.

My school friend 37 weeks and her baby didn't move at all yesterday. she has way to much water on board so ama bit worried for her. 

Feeling a bit awkard as Abby is healthy, I'm not mentally fit again and its just my hips being a pain which is dealable.

Damn Pink they are allways off doing that. I got maybe 3 hours sleepbut sweated my butt off to find thick frost out side


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Welcome back we cant wait :) Where have you been?

Peanut its great you got a peaceful night bless Byron :dance:

Gilz I have terrible emotions right now which is mainly why I avoid most emotional/confronational things :haha: Am always shouting at poor David and loosing my patience :lol: But yes it does go away :thumbup:

Well today I am going to see my Mum who got back from Spain on Thursday and I havent seen her since 21st December :wacko: So I have missed her :)

Ladies am doing really well on my predicitions thread however it seems I am better at guessing :blue: than :pink: :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Madly did you get the money? 

Im doing more online bidding for 3-6 mnths and possibly 6-9 mowmuch might I need


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I would just say kept the season in mind when you are buying clothes at which your baby will be :thumbup: ie 6-9mths will be autumnish/winter and of course my fav 3-6mths should hopefully be summer :haha:

I havent checked paypal yet but will do so now :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies!
Gilz i'm a complete psycho!I go from havin a great laugh to screaming the place down,and then sobbing!Dh has learnt to not hold it against me,this being my 3rd he's well used to it.It does change when baby comes but as peanut said i also find myself a lot more sensitive and teary when it comes to baby stuff than I would have before.

Peanut,yay for your night of unbroken sleep!!Don't know how you cope with that at all,being woken by either of mine would be a very rare occurance so I have great sleeps!

Welcome we can't wait!x

Madly hope your friend will be ok,and molly too.x

Molly I wouldn't go overboard on buying clothes,you'll get soooo much stuff for gifts.I hardly bought my boys anything for a good couple of years!!.They got loads of outfits from family,relatives and friends when they were born,then when I got them christened at 4/5 months got a load more,then before you know it its xmas and they get loads again!!I literally only bought them a few bits and pieces.
Unfortunately now they're getting older people buy them toys instead of clothes!!


----------



## molly85

we won't be having a christening. I just to have some stuff as 3-6 mnths is right in the middle of Mat leave when things will be really tight. and then 6-9 is roughly when I just go back to work and ruddy christmas. can't have our young lady naked lol. well no idea how lucky i will be on ebay bid number 1 was not very useful.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry Madly my brain deserted me earlier I so hope you bump buddy is ok and her little one doesn't make an early appearance :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

4 days!!!

well excited!

:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all:thumbup:

haven't had time to read thru all the pages yet, but caught the bit about madlys bump buddy, let us know how she gets on:winkwink:

been busy today again, finished the painting in baby b's room!, did a last coat today and put the border up. im really pleased, just need curtains,lampshade and furniture.

anyway, heres a pic so far, will update when fully finished:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## molly85

aww madcat that is soo cute, you deffinatly have the DIY skills. ours looks so dull now. 

My inner girl wants fairys but matt want s educational stuff. 


eww worse bit to owning a dog is clearing up the garden yucky poo run wore cgloves and used the trowel and have washed my hands 4 times


----------



## gilz82

Oh I so agree Molly, we now don't have any grass our back garden is all slabs and we own a very snazzy poop shovel :rofl:


----------



## molly85

you don't want to know how long matt put it off for. i have done all the stuff on the pavement and most the stuff on flower bed i wasnt trudging all over. it was all squashy yuck. at least its reasonably done and i can def say its not my turn next time lol.


----------



## gilz82

No such luck here I have all the poop duties since Marc's away and then will probably have 99% of poopy nappies too :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't often clear poo outside but then my dog is quite reserved and likes to save it all day for her walk where she can do it discretely hidden away in bushes. But sometimes she NEEDS to go. I find cleaning when it's frozen is best as it's not sloppy! We use a trowel and a fork and chuck it in the compost (or the poo compost hidden behind a bush). It's such a pain in the summer when there's a little one pottering about and you're hanging out washing with your back turned and smell a fresh poo! Byron did once try to grab it but fortunately came to tell me so I could get his hands scrubbed right away!


----------



## molly85

niiice. our garden is way to small for a poo heap.the stuff i missed might get dug in and i will ask matt to fence that bit to. if its on the patio i can jayes fluid that in the summer nice and easy. Few tree down, all our spare folding chairs, there are about 8 of them in with the poker table pram allunder stairs. car seat will be going in the nursery with changing bag, box crushed and outside. Front room hoovered and the bar has been dusted. We fit alot in a2 up 2 down


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks molly, i can assure you i dont really have an interior design bone in my body though, i cheat!!!. what i do is use the colours from the sample room photos in the Dulux paint book!, and copy!!. then we went to Toys R us, and saw bedding and matching borders, and copied that too!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely nursery madcat :) I have nursery envy no nursery painting for us this time :nope: Charlie will be sharing with Oliver unless we happen to be able to afford to move any time soon :dohh: Olivers really excited about it so at least thats summat :thumbup: anmud bonus his room doesnt need decorating :thumbup:

Ladies Lianne my bump buddy is doing well and no more mucus loss so far however she is preparing for her little man arriving early just incase he has this in mind :)

Well I dont have a doggy at least not at home so cant comment on dog poo cleaning duty however I can say pooey nappy are not nice esp when LO starts weaning :haha:

I went to see my Mum, Sister and her DD today :thumbup: We ventured to the shopping centre down the road...I didnt really buy much but it was real nice to see them, I missed them whilst they were away :) Its seems my beautiful baby niece has developed a craving for cheese and sausages (not together though!) whilst they were away and I watched her munch her way through some babybels :lol: My sister is a doll and gave me a floor activity thingy me bob for Charlie, a door swing, a brand new pack of vests which she bought before Christmas for us and a gorgeous white sleeping bag embroidered with the cutest dumbo design :) My Mum bought Charlie this gorgeous velour sleepsuit embroidered with mickey mouse in this cute gift box all nicely wrapped up from this baby boutique in Spain and my Nana (mums mum!) bought him this little baby blue tracksuit set...so cute! Charlie has been so spoilt today and he doesnt even know it :rofl:


----------



## molly85

as I thought baby stuff is designed for adults not for babies.

Victoria Beckham is one of us, how did such askinny cow get away with hiding that so long she's due in May


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow she'll probably stay that tiny for the whole pregnancy!!


----------



## molly85

evil woman its not natural


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been absent most of the day, we're moving a week thursday and trying to get some stuff sorted, all ive managed is to order the sofa lol!

Lovely nursery madcat, cant wait to do mine! I'm stuck on what to do, when we move we have a three bed place, 2 doubles, 1 singles. Well I was going to put James in the single for a few months so we still have a spare room (With matts job hes away a lot so will probs have people come stay with me) and then when new baby is ready to move make the spare room James, and single new babys. Do you think thats too much for James though? like he'll feel he's been kicked out of his room?


----------



## loopylollipop

:haha: Molly I love it. I still have no real bump, I just look fat. The little one said, your bum is fat. I blamed the :baby:

Meant to say before - lovely bumps! Def bump envy. 

We are super struggling with boy names now:wacko: OH doesnt like anything remotely 'different'

Peanut - been meaning to ask - you mentioned getting the right size birthing ball? Any recommendations? Some dont have height etc so dont know how big they are. And I am not a skinny chick either. Ordering from the net.

Madcat - what a beautiful nursery.. When I scrolled down the page at first I thought it was uploaded from a magazine :winkwink: 

Given I am not going to know what we have until at least 32 weeks now, its going to be neutral for us. Can then pimp it with coloured accessories later:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Not sure if it helps but my "exercise ball has heights on it.
up to 5ft 6 - 55cm ball
5'7- 5'10 - 65 cm ball
5'11 up - 75 cm ball. might blow it up now see how big it looks


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink I think you should do a double for both kids to share and make the single the office.

Loopy mine is sixty something cm diameter, most of those less than a tenner seem to be. Better is the seventy something diameter, gives better posture, especially if you're taller.

We went to a new miniature railway today. Byron well enough enjoyed the first ride and talked about another while we went round the garden centre then screamed when we got on for a second go so we had to get off again. :dohh: Had some pitiful chips and bought Byron yet another Thomas book.

In a bit we're going to look at jelly cat toys online and pick an animal for our girl. We got a bunny for Byron when he was inside and he loves it. DH and I both bought each other jelly cat toys when we first got together. I guess it's become a tradition!


----------



## pinkclaire

I love the jellytots toys, we've got the dog one for James. They are sooo cute!

I think I will have them sharing when they are both a bit older, but James is a crap sleeper, and if the baby wakes him up id be peed!


----------



## molly85

hmm the 75cm ones ar good this one looks a bit small, will do for me pottering around on it. might be able to sit and hang the laundry on it


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm 5ft 9ish and I needed a 75 cm ball, but then I have long legs, thats the main proportion of my height lol


----------



## molly85

aww those toys are so cute


----------



## molly85

might anyone know where i can find a huge bean bag frog?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just read about Victoria Beckham but it never gave any pregnancy details but then am not surprised shes as far as us because she has always hidden her pregnancies until well into the 2nd tri gosh knows how though :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I thought I would update with a bump pic taken today 24+2wks :) The 2nd pic is how big my NON MATERNITY Jeans are now and they are getting bigger every week :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







24+2wks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









24+2wks (2).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## madcatwoman

blimey, i just went to check on the daily mail site, she has kept that quiet!!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I thought I would update with a bump pic taken today 24+2wks :) The 2nd pic is how big my NON MATERNITY Jeans are now and they are getting bigger every week :shrug:

madly, whats going on with your jeans girl????. are walking alot or something?:shrug:

your bump looks a similar size to mine:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I'm pleased for Victoria, you could say how did a fat overweight person like me get pregnant :p

Hope she gets her girl this time :haha:


----------



## molly85

due in May, does it give a date at all, I will slam my legs shut so their child doesnt have the same birthday as mine lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> due in May, does it give a date at all, I will slam my legs shut so their child doesnt have the same birthday as mine lol.

:haha:LMAO!


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG that means we'll have their name to contend with! My friend was going to call her little one Kai and then Coleen had hers 1 week before so they had to change it!


----------



## molly85

unless your going for something very different we should be ok


----------



## pinkclaire

i have no idea yet :haha:

probably something classic to go with James, just depends pink or blue!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: Me too Molly...cause Charlie is due 29th April so if he decides to hold on it could well be May :dohh:

madcat I have no idea and No tbh I cut back on my walking cause of my pelvis prob :wacko: I thought best not make the damn thing worse :dohh: Am eating properly and not particularly healthy iykwim like am eating choc, biscuits etc I just dont get it :nope: At this rate am going to have to buy a smaller size of non maternity pants or maybe two/three sizes smaller mat pants :dohh: I didnt really want to buy any more mat pants but the ones I wear for work are currently on the tightest elastic setting and still fall down. I have MW on 18th I think I am going to have words and if when I have my GTT on 20th it comes back positive I think there having a laugh considering the weight is dropping off :growlmad: At this rate I will weigh less after Charlie is born than I did when I fell pregnant which isnt such a bad thing I suppose but I still cant get my head around it :loopy:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

David said they will probably call baby `arizona` or `seattle` or summat so I dont think we should worry on that score :lol:


----------



## molly85

i was hoping to loose a few ponds no such ruddy luck now. could eat better i suppose


----------



## madcatwoman

you'll be alright after charlie is born madly!!, what ever youre doing, just keep on doing it, its not like its affecting your bump or anything!!.


----------



## molly85

dnt they live on los angeles so angel?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly! i was looking up diets for gestational diabetes because me and you were the same last time round lol and my goodness! 1/ complicated and 2/ ekkk you cant eat anything without watching it! have made sure that i dont over do it on sugar and make sure i dont serve up too big a portion of carbs but am dreading being told no no no you have to follow a diet!

hows it going for you other than losing the weight? are you finding it easier than it looks?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat am not worried about Charlie causes hes fine but pregnany is the only time you have an excuse for getitng fat not loosing weight and I just cant get my head around it :dohh:

NOMORE am currently GD NIL and have another GTT on the 20th of this month to see if this is still the case :wacko: I was part of a GD thread but then unsubscribed as it got me a little freaked out....all the dont eat this, cant eat that business :dohh: I seems what one person can eat and have ok levels is different for another cause it might cause theres to go through the roof and its all about finding what works for you. You have to prick your finger after every meal and meals have to be at set times :( It sounds like BOOT CAMP :haha: Not funny really and I so dont want to go down that road its scary :sad1: Plus then theres the whole insulin thing if you cant control your sugar levels by finding the right foods for you. Injecting myself is scary too arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah had a look through some of them thats why i asked you lol because all of a sudden i felt like i prob shouldnt eat my lovely dumplings i just made lol there are always extreme cases and because it is a gd support thread it was always going to attract a large amount of extremes, i dont think it has helped my calm down about it because now i feel a huge urge to do a load of research about it and find out if i eat a tuna sandwich at lunch will i have to skip potatoes with dinner no no no no no! too much! i think i might just swap white carbs for brown carbs and not over do the sugar and just do that i havent even been to see midwife yet but have just been reading posts about people being diagnosed at 6 weeks!! its crazy scary! think i will be steering clear from that section from now on and if i want to know something on a whim dr google will satisfy until i see a midwife lol


----------



## molly85

little needles madly, not sure if I'm ment to have another test. they said something about random bloods. Pah random with my bloods I need a specialist to do them


----------



## molly85

I'm pretty sure you know if you have GD Nomore. Don't worry yet.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im trying not too but an 11lb 6 onz baby with lung problems last time he almost died so its not so much having it that worries me it is whether i will end up being ignored again and going through all that again would just absolutely break my heart! 

i am very fatigued, thirsty and react negatively to very very sugary things if you get my drift so am a little tiny bit concerned no no no no kate relax relax!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

how would you know without a test anywho to stop me being a silly little worry wart lol


----------



## molly85

you've got history on your side and you know what to ask for


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly am not sure I agree I didnt know with Oliver until after I delivered him because of how he was born :sad1: But that said I did have symptons but unfortunately fell through the net because I didnt have any of the risk factors they look at on paper only symptons which could have just been normal pregnancy symptons anyway like thirstyness and tiredness. I was glad the test was normal but my consultant said not the throw a party just yet because between 16wk and 26wks (26wks is when they do routine risk factor ladies!) the test result can change now I dont know if its cause am wary of it but I have a few dizzy spells like low sugar level episodes and I have recently become thirst in that week or so. My next GTT is 20th Jan so I guess I will see a few days after when I ring them up for results...am dreading it tbh but I also just want it to be over either way however I dont have a consultant appointment until 3rd Feb two weeks after so they cant treat it that urgently if you do get a +result. 

NOMORE hon your right not to read thoses threads or research just yet believe me I did it cause I freaked and it was scary :( At least I have been able to enjoy the last two months....well sort of now am just trying to concentrate on my 4d scan which is 22nd Jan two days after the GTT and something far more lovely to focus on :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

well hate to say it everything you listed aboove but later on you at the crappy everything can cause those things stage. They will do GTT by 16 weeks and then give you appropriate care. before that you have other things to worry about


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE I freak too because I am mostly sick after I have had something sugar...I threw up 5mins after a tiny bowl of coco pops :( (the bowl was one of Olivers plastic ones so very little!) and when ever I drink or eat something sugary I have this horrid sinking feeling in my tummy...they say mothers instinct right!


----------



## molly85

Soz madly maybe I should have said if you know the symptoms you could have a guess on if you have it. 

When theydid mine I knew it would come back negative as I was ready to conk out. I think i might have been a bit more with it if i had had GD.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies! got myself a wee bit worked up reading those silly posts lol

i think i might ask for a blood test at my midwife appointment and record it and see how much it changes, last time they were like it is high but not high enough but i totally beliee that although the makority will fall into their guildlines a few people do not and might have naturally low levels and then increase significantly but "not enough" to be within their guidlines, either way a 11lb 6 onz baby having too high sugar levels, and blood pressure and a few symptoms - abeit retrospectively - is just too much of a coincidence for me

going to relax, i have done a bit of basic research and will attempt to eat wholemeal and avoid very sugary things but will not stress out, at the end of the day after being ignored so much in my last pregnancy and turning out to be right i think people will be falling over themselves to monitor me this time lol i'll just go you seen my notes on my last pregnancy? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

When you see your MW I would push for the earliest GTT they do which is 16wks however bare in mind what my consultant said `there is a high percentage of women whos tests change in the middle 10wks` so am freaking this means me so of course even if its NIL like mine at 16wks it doesnt mean you are home and dry cause at 26wks it might show that you have GD. I was told by my consultant after having Oliver that I needed to insist on having proper care in subsequent pregnancies re GD and that should my baby be bigger than Oliver (10lb 5oz) I wouldl likely not be able to deliver him naturally because of my struggle with Oliver. I told my consultant after my GTT at 16wks that my worst fear was not even having the option of a natural delivery and having that control taken away as I wanted the chance to do it again without the scare of delivering Oliver. He told me having GD does not mean you def have to have a c-sec and that they would monitor baby size in ending weeks and probably bring me in to deliver two weeks early and start my labour off so I could try naturally, he also said they much more prefer this route :) It gave me hope but am still scared because the time after delivering Oliver was so scary and frightful I dont want to go there again. I had severe PD because of it and I found it hard to bond with Oliver because I felt that he was broken and it was all my fault :sad1: This is my last time and I will fight tooth and nail for it to be different :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow I just read all those GD posts stuffing left over chocolate Christmas decorations in my mouth (no they never made it to the tree) :wacko:

Regarding birthing ball, may go for 60 something, I am only 5'4". And now feel the same width after eating all those choccys :sick:

Lol Molly to considering hanging your washing sat on one.

I am sure my midwife said I would get appointment for GTT at 16 weeks. Never heard anything. I think it is part of the Born In Bradford (BIB) massive research project that is ongoing. May have to chase that up.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would def chase it up Loopy hon if your MW says you fall in the factor to have one :thumbup: Better to have than not.....me and NOMORE both fell through the net and had very similar experiences :wacko: Not worth repeating imo!


----------



## molly85

loopy? what teh hell did i write to get that comment?

ahhhh, ebay is like doing the lottery have I got the item or not???? 50 item bundle collection only Just upped my bid to £35. iots 3-6 mnth and the womans just offeredme first dibs on her 6-9 bundle


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i will defo not be the push over silent happy patient i was last time, i felt like i couldnt interupt them and go well actually - at one of our scans my dh said hmmm he looks bigger than i would have expected and the us technician actually said hunpf not really smirk smirk really peed us off well! and when i looked back on the scan measurements he was already measuring bigger at 22weeks on average babies at that stage weigh 1lb 3onx and he was already 1lb 10onz i think thats considerable considering we are talking about 7onz more on something that is really quite tiny lol - stupid woman smirking at my dh!


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy I'm 5'3 and find my ball a bit small. I think technically you're knees should be lower than your pelvis for the best posture. I manage and I can do some of the rocking and things to help the baby be in a good position but I think a bigger one would be better. I find it's also impossible to get it firm enough which is annoying.

Just got this for the girl:
https://www.justjellycat.co.uk/uploads/images_products_large/3920.gif

We got Byron this before he was born and he loves it:
https://www.justjellycat.co.uk/uploads/images_products_large/2698.gif


----------



## molly85

aww i've def seen kids with these are they baby friendly then?
my ball is def a bit small i did ask as big as possible. it is correct for my height tho


----------



## pinkclaire

aww i love the bunny! james has two bunnys (real ones lol) 

We have snuffles, I love him!

I think they are baby friendly? I'm not sure completely though?
 



Attached Files:







3810.gif
File size: 94 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

im not to bothered i look at stuff and weigh up if its safe with supervision etc


----------



## pinkclaire

I would say they are, the eyes arnt easily clawable and are set far back into the toy. I just looked at mine for an age and it doesnt say so I would say thats a :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol. i have a beany baby in the cot one of my favourits, its a frog I call willow. proably not 100% baby proof but shes not going to do much with it for awhile as its about 12 inches long. i have another smaller less fluffy one she can take with her


----------



## pinkclaire

James had a parrot on his moses basket, he is actually obsessed with it lol. id say it was the first toy he really took notice of and he still loves it now (it was like a mobile but unvelcros off) I'll see if I can find it


----------



## molly85

i have an idea.


Ahhh ruddy ebay.


----------



## pinkclaire

enlighten further Molly? x


----------



## molly85

oh the idea was on the parrot and ebay annoyed me. I ddnt realise people watch items til the last minute then out bid u by miles


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh it's so annoying isn't it! Oh I'd forgotten about the parrot convo, I'll find a pic tomorrow on my phone now xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Probably not baby safe Molly but I can't say I worry. Little babies aren't supposed to have toys with shaggy hair in case it falls out if they chew it. Byron wasn't really interested in his bunny until he was older and we didn't leave it with him when he slept. I think otherwise they're very securely made. The jelly kitten range is made for babies.

Well I've not had a great night with Byron smacking me up all night again. Woke feeling super sick. Did a massive retch then dozed again which was odd but helped. Guess I've not had enough sleep.

I have to try and get up soon though so I can be ready to work on the pc. My laptop seems to be shot. I need to contact Misco and see if they'll replace it but I need to get some files of it first which requires some help.

Got my physio appointment at last this afternoon. Been a long time coming!


----------



## gilz82

Morning Peanut sounds like you didn't have a good night. I'm waiting to phone the drs to see if they'll let me go back to work early even if it's just part time this week. I'm going stir crazy in the house myself and the pile of work waiting for me in the office is getting to be beyond a joke.


----------



## PeanutBean

If you really feel well enough then I'm sure you are 'allowed' to do what you like. No doubt your boss will be glad to have you back! But don't rush it. It takes a while to fully heal after flu even if you think you feel fine.


----------



## gilz82

I'm definitely not going to go over do it, but I can't go back to work without what's now called a fit note. It's all to do with insurance purposes according to our HR department. 

Hopefully my dr will be ok with that as they wanted to sign me off for three weeks. I can't even work from home unless they change the sick note. 

I take it you aren't having any luck restoring your laptop?


----------



## PeanutBean

I think the fit note is about assessing how much you able to do rather than saying you're out of work so if you feel up to it your dr should amend it at least for you to work from home.

No the startup repair disk both don't run. I can't get into windows at all. If the repair disk won't work it means I probably can't do a full restore anyway. The consensus from the Microsoft win 7 forum seems to be the machine is shot and it's still plenty in warranty, just need to sort it all out and can't be bothered. It's very annoying!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's rubbish the laptop was supposed to be helping you!

The nurse just phoned me back and said that they aren't happy about me going back to work. She's off to discuss it with a dr and call me back again. If they say no I'll need to try to do work from home on the fly.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!!

peanut those soft toys are adorable, i'll look up the website later.

well i had one good nights sleep the night before and another achy night last night, it seems to go like that, one good, one not so good!.


----------



## gilz82

Morning Madcat :flower:

The inconsistent sleep patterns are so annoying aren't they. I honestly hadn't realised being pregnant could make getting comfortable so difficult :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

well i knew you could be uncomfortable, but i always assumed it was just because the bump was in the way or something. but like you, this is hip ache, and more increasingly bump ache too, sometimes one side feels better for my bump than the other,until the hips ache that is!!.

how are you feeling these days gilz, bit brighter?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I feel ok flu wise now just really tired but they told me that could take about another week to get over once the flu had gone. 

I'm waiting on the dr phoning back to see if I can go back to work this week, although the nurse I just spoke to didn't sound to optimistic.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh thats good, at least no harm was done by the flu in the end!, i wouldnt rush back to work though if you can help it!.:nope:


----------



## gilz82

I really don't want to rush back, but the pile of work waiting for me is getting massive and I'm supposed to start training my replacement for my mat cover when I go back.

I'll end up never getting caught up and then that'll make me stressed which the jellybean doesn't need. So wish we'd won the lottery on Saturday then none of this would matter :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

no, i see what you mean, shame its just bee left to pile up for when you return really!.

Wowah, just been looking in 3rd tri!, actually, i think i just want it to be april now, go in do what i have to do,and get out again, just do it&get it over with instead of thinking about it!


----------



## madcatwoman

i thought it was common knowledge never to leave a baby unattended in the bath? https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1345618/Ive-killed-Amy-Dennings-grief-leaving-son-bath-2-minutes.html:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I nosied in 3rd tri yesterday and it actually just made me more impatient to have my baby already. 

As for the bath thing I can't imagine her grief but what was that lady thinking!! I really thought it was pretty standard not to leave children in the bath unatttended.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know it is so tragic that sometimes it takes someones grief and horrfic consequences to actions to make everyone aware of the basic rules again. 

my boy slipped in the bath once with me there a couple of weeks back, his head didnt even go under the water but i was still like panic panic panic so the thought of leaving a baby in there who still cant fully correct their balance yet for a minute or two is a bit wow to me!

well today is a little amazing to me, no sickness! i have a really really bad blocked nose which i had the whole of my last pregnancy and i can smell NOTHING which for once is FANTASTIC because i cant smell any of the things that were making me sick before! wohoo!

it was funny i was huge with my first pregnancy by the end, but the last two weeks i was so comfortable was really really strange, before then i used to sleep with like 4 pilows not looking forward to being so uncomfortable through the summer lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi ladies, sorry with the long wait to post....I was in the hospital all yesterday :wacko: They pumped 4 bags of fluids through me and I'm now on 2 anti-sickness meds (one is an acid reducer! Yay!) and a vitamin. I feel SO SO SO much better! Maybe now I can enjoy being pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, heard baby's heartbeat for the first time at the hospital too!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you've been ill Ozzie but glad you are feeling a bit better now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi Ozzie! So sorry you've been this ill, is it hyperemesis then? Glad the meds are helping.


----------



## gilz82

Weird question but has anyone else had any Braxton Hicks yet? I'm positive I've had two today it feels like my whole bump tightens and then relaxes again but no pain or anything. I know you can get them from 16 weeks but i didn't expect them this early.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, Peanut, they mentioned it could be that. I feel better today. I'm able to sit up and function. The acid reducer is helping the most.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Weird question but has anyone else had any Braxton Hicks yet? I'm positive I've had two today it feels like my whole bump tightens and then relaxes again but no pain or anything. I know you can get them from 16 weeks but i didn't expect them this early.

erm, i dont think i have, there were two occassions when i was walking down the stairs thatjust the top of my bump felt a smidgen tighter for a moment, but that was it, i dont think it was BH though.

i think everyone is different, some have them early and others not until late third tri!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Gilz I've never had braxton hicks in 3 pregnancies!
I've had cramps and period type pains but not just tightenings.Everyone is different though!

Well my little man has just gone and bit his tongue with his jagged teeth:cry:
Was onto dentist there,have to call back later to see when she can see him.
Anybody have any idea how I can get a 2 yr old to sit while a dentist files his teeth down.My heart is broken here:cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

ouch!!. mmmmm not sure, bribary perhaps?, the promise of a treat if he sits still?


----------



## gilz82

Aw vbaby hon :hugs: sorry Oran is having bother with the teeth he broke. A lot of dentists here have a tv above the chair so that you can watch tv so maybe that will distract him from the dentist.

Plus they wont do anything that will hurt him, if they need to give him a jag just do what my dad used to do it us just tell him to cover his eyes cos the dentist needs to squirt some water onto his teeth. I swore blind for years I'd never had a jag at the dentist cos I really believed it. If you can't see it and don't know it's coming it doesn't hurt :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've had been having them most of the pregnancy. I was surprised they started as early as they did as I didn't get them til late in the last pregnancy. I mostly get them when I'm active.

:hugs: vbaby. I did think that might happen! How about showing him something on your phone? I reckon Byron might sit for teeth filing if we had Something Special songs playing. Why don't you ask in the toddler section too?


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks girls.Bribary won't work,he's a bit young to understand the concept unfortunately.I know it won't actually hurt him,but he won't even let me put my hand in to feel them.
Can just imagine him screaming and me crying too:cry:
My dentist is a lovely gentle lady,so at least I don't have to take him to a scary looking man!!
Will post in toddler section see if anyone else has suggestions thanks.x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i had them really early on in my last pregnancy too literally from 12/13 weeks, i read somewhere they actually start at 5 weeks but are barely noticeable, my stomach does harden sometimes but could be loads of things like the burger i had for lunch you know lol


mine were exactly how you described yours, not painful just stomach going really really hard, they made me a little uncomfortable by the end last time but only because it is hard to get comfortable anyway and when you finally get comfy and stomach goes hard as a rock it spoils it lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I find them a bit uncomfortable too. Getting them when I'm really busy doesn't help as it makes me feel I've overdone it. I wonder if second babies usually give BH earlier or if we recognise them earlier? Except for vbaby who must have a super-uterus that doesn't need to practise! lol


----------



## vbaby3

Ha ha i'm sure it must be happening and i'm not noticing!!!Or maybe I do have a super uterus!!!
Not even once have I felt these tightenings people describe!!


----------



## gilz82

Now if real contractions felt like BH that would be perfect. I could totally cope with pushing a baby out if the only feeling was this tightness :rofl:

Well that's my dr just off the phone I can go back to work but only half days for the next week at least maybe two. At least I can go back tomorrow and then still do bits and pieces from home in the evenings.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good Gilz, help stop you getting cabin fever. Maybe do some half days at home to save on the commute?

I also wish contractions felt like BH! They don't! Actually I can't really remember what they felt like though I'm sure it'll all come flooding back once they start this time. :wacko:

Right I'm off to physio. Catch you later! Or maybe in the waiting room....


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay on going back to Work Gilz, I think I would feel the same as you, I hate being stuck at home.

Just dropping in quickly on my lunch break, its 20 weeks for me today  what fruits that? :haha:

Been feeling very emotional the last 24 hours, really need to pick myself up!

Peanut unfortunately I can remember what they feel like it wasnt that long ago :haha: I'm hoping my labour should be a lot shorter this time? The midwife reckons half the time of your first, is that correct?I think I've had a couple of BH, but not strong ones x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i remember them as clear as if it were yesterday! i might have ended up having a c section but i definately experienced enough pain over the three days of labour to make up for it lol lol lol lol it was awful it was all in my back which is the worst - at the beginning and afterwards i was like wow this is horrible but funnily enough when it got worse and more frequent i kind of zoned out and was handling it all fine so i wouldnt worry lol


----------



## vbaby3

The memories come flooding back as soon as labour begins,and I wonder why on earth i'm doing it all again!!
Pink,happy 20 wks,and my 2nd was only a couple hrs of proper painful labour as opposed to 11hrs 1st time(11 hrs of what they call established labour,but I was as far as i'm concerned in labour for a lot longer than that!!!)
Hopefully all you 2nd time mams will have a much quicker time of it!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well am home from work early...I came home :sick: Feeling sorry for myself and feel :cry: When I left work I went to see the union rep as the situation at work is getting ridicilous and am sure its not helping how I feel. I got plenty of advice and I know I have plenty of support so now I just need to decide what I want to do :( Thing is my contract is officially up on 31st March although unofficially is should be renewed for 3yrs however I have a feeling that they may try to get rid of me come the 31st March because apparently regardless of length of service if your on a temp contract or `funded` term contract as is usually the case with charities they can end your employment and dont even have to pay you SMP which may mean that as I plan on starting mat leave on 2nd April and my contract is up days before they might just show me the door without paying me a cent in the way of mat pay :shrug: I need to do some more research but I dont know what to do :( Am seriously considering jacking it in at 29wks and cutting my losses that way they will have to pay me Mat leave at least until 31st March am not sure what to do Ladies :sad2:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly :hugs: sorry you are feeling so bad, the hassle with your work must really be making you feel worse. 

What are your union advising that you do?

Oh and Pink your 20wk fruit is a cantaloupe melon thing.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs:

Well the union reckons I need to get my contract secured before I take any action with the `illegal` situation going on at work because if I persue that first my contract could be jeopardised :( Apparently the SMP rules only apply to people who are on `long term` contracts not someone like me who is on `fixed term subject to funding` and because my contract is up on 31st March they might say they are not renewing so they dont have to pay me SMP....I cant work out if this is right and the only info I seem to be able to find is that you have to have been working for your empoyer for 26wks by the time you are 25wks pregnant iykwim which I will have but it doesnt mention if this is subject to contractual terms of not :shrug: I may give acas a ring!


----------



## madcatwoman

jacking it at 29 weeks doesnt sound like a bad idea madly.:hugs:

well, ive been dying to play around with my new camera kit, so i did this morning.
please dont think im a vain peson, i just dont have anyone else to photograph!, so i did a couple of me, this seems to be the best one i think..
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow madcat thats a great pic you have a real talent there :)

Well I just spoke with acas and am told that 

A) they will have to pay me SMP even if on 31st March they show me the door as currently of today I have already worked more than enough time as an employee to qualify so theres no getting out of that one for them :thumbup:
and
B) If they didnt renew my contract BUT kept the cafe open and say employeed someone else to work in my place ie my mat cover or a new member of staff THIS IS TOTALLY ILLEGAL and an employment tribunal would wipe the floor with them :thumbup:

So as for finishing at 29/30wks (as I am in my 25th wk now and it may take me a week or so to sort out the paperwork MATB1 and such and you have to give 4wks notice iykwim!) I will lose 6wks with Charlie once hes born BUT I am out of the situation and so along with my colleague I can let the union throw shit at the fan :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Ahhh I wrote a really long post then it disappeared. 

Vbaby they might sing with him thats what the girl next door does asshe does child dentristry as a nurse.

Mad lovely picture and bump.

I'v had Period paind and waundered if they were BH's as Abbys still moving_ I guessed it was all ok._

How much cranberry juice do you need to clear a wee infection? it hurt a bit earlier I'm allergic to penicillin so don't want antibiotics. 

Good news on rehydration Ozzie.

Aww madlys out fits arrived they are so cute, you cna actually imagine a baby in the and she packages very well.


----------



## molly85

I thought they had to pay you Madly, if you had done over 26 weeks by your 25th week. there is also Maternity allowancewhich I think is a bit less. 

Ahh must dress got a nursery to inspect. Thanks for package number 1


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly that sounds really sensible. Get out of there, the stress isnt worth it!

As for Mat pay I'm glad you got it cleared up, you can always claim mat pay if needs be if they do stop it until its resolved. I like ACAS they are very helpful!


Matcat you look positively glowing! Unlike me who just feels like a beach ball today ewww.

Gilz are you going to get annoyed of me asking every week? lol xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Madly i bought my mat leave forward last time after my boss who told me to make friends and get to know the agents on a personal level took me into a glass office in the middle of our workplace so everyone could see, left the door open so that everyone could see and hear and proceeded to scream at me and was going red in the face saying i dont feel comfortable you having conversations about your pregnancy with that agent find someone else to make friends with thats the last time i want to hear you discussing your pregnancy - might be good for you to know madly the reason i was talking about my pregnancy with the agent was because we were due two days apart from each other - it was all because my boss wanted me to be her bossom buddy and in fact i hated her and she knew it so whenever i got close to anyone she would somehow find a reason to fire them or have a go. i have to say it was lovely having two months off away from that lot and no i did NOT go back lol it was fantastic handing that letter to her within 15 mins of that "meeting" - oh and she went back to her desk started talking about sex with the temps and then called another agent to discuss how much the agent wanted my boss to ditch her boyfriend and go out with her son . . .hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## madcatwoman

ah pinkclaire, this is the beauty of black and white photography!....glowing or not, theres no telling!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

madly I left early last time as it was awful at work, I got handed an at risk of redundancy letter 10 days before I was due to leave and was re interviewed for my job etc, it was so stressful!

Do any of you know what happens regards to holiday? can you take what you've accrued before, or a full years allowence? Also my firm makes me take a week at xmas which obviously I dont get, should they add that on to the number of days holiday? and bank holidays etc?


----------



## pinkclaire

madcatwoman said:


> ah pinkclaire, this is the beauty of black and white photography!....glowing or not, theres no telling!:haha:

maybe you need to come photograph me then :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Madcat-- Your picture looks absolutely amazing! You have real talent! Imagine what you could do taking pictures of others! :thumbup:

Madly-- I'm sorry you are feeling so awful today. Be strong & don't put up with too much stress. You don't need any extra stress on you! :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> ah pinkclaire, this is the beauty of black and white photography!....glowing or not, theres no telling!:haha:
> 
> maybe you need to come photograph me then :haha:Click to expand...

i would willingly if you were closer, i love doing stuff like this, as long as theres no pressure(unlike when i did weddings, it was one big stress).


----------



## madcatwoman

we can't wait said:


> Madcat-- Your picture looks absolutely amazing! You have real talent! Imagine what you could do taking pictures of others! :thumbup:
> 
> Madly-- I'm sorry you are feeling so awful today. Be strong & don't put up with too much stress. You don't need any extra stress on you! :hugs:

i used to do weddings hun, but it was too stressful in the end, one big huge pressure!. i will have to see how i do with baby photos!:winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Well I have been thinking sat here with a HUGE headache and feeling like crap that its just not worth my effort. I have tried so hard at work and my colleague (the other supervisor!) is currently off sick really unwell and probably not returning either...she is also seeking advice from the union and so what do I have to loose. We have both given that place our all and our boss still treats us like shite and expects us to do `illegal` stuff where food hygiene and safety is concerned :( Do you know one of the handles fell off a saucepan week before Chrismtas and it was full of hot liquid whilst I was carrying it and it damn well nearly went all over my belly :sad1: I have told him time and time again the equipment is not fit for use and hes doesnt seem to give a shite about our safety at all. He told my colleague we are responsible for taking delivery of all food deliveries and unloading and storing etc COME ON I MEAN A 50YR OLD LADY AND A PREGNANT WOMAN :saywhat: I have well and truly had enough and am on the verge of raising a grievance against one member of staff for down right nasty bullying comments and behaviour :nope: I think finishing at 30wks is the best decision I could make :thumbup: I will loose 6wks with Charlie once hes born but I feel like I need to do this to make me and him safe right now cause my boss doesnt seem to fooking care and then the union can throw the damn book at the arsehooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooole!


----------



## gilz82

Wow loads to catch up on...

Madly glad you got things straightened out now you know exactly where you stand with your work. Time to take a deep breath and let someone else worry about it all me thinks hon :hugs:

Madcat wheetweeee lovely picture :thumbup: are you having fun with your new camera? 

Pink no worries you can ask every week what the fruit is, if I can manage to remember I'll happily tell you :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies for your lovely support as always :kiss:

I rang my MW re MATB1 form but her voicemail says on Holiday until tomorrow :dohh: Well its my day off tomorrow anyway so no bother I will call her then and see if I cant pop by surgery and collect a MATB1 tomorrow then when I return to work Wednesday or may be Friday if am not well enough for Wednesday I can go in armed with my letter saying I am finishing at 30wks on Saturday 19th Februaury :thumbup: I will be 30+1wks then :) so if I did hand in on Friday at the lastest or Saturday that gives them 5wks so am complying with the 28days notice rule to qualify for SMP. Me and David will talk more tonight but in the long run its 6wks difference which may make all the difference where our safety and my peace of mind are concerned :thumbup: Am sure David will agree with what I want at the end of the day I shouldnt have to do this but at least I will get the last laugh as theres no way he will get cover in 5wks :haha: (sorry shouldnt laugh but it tickles me!) They havent even started recruiting yet and it takes ages for security clearance to enter the establishment to go through so good luck to him I say I have well and truly had it right now!


----------



## vbaby3

Glad all looks like its working out well for you madly.x
Gorgeous pic madcat,your bump is coming along nicely too!!Def baby pics would be a good new business venture for you when you're ready to get back into it!x

Well was back onto the dentist and she's given me the no for the community care dentist who deals exclusively with children,so hopefully they'll have a few tricks up their sleeves to keep oran calm,as they're used to dealing with kiddies.
Gotta ring them in the morning to make an appointment.
Hopefully they'll get him in this wk before he does his tongue any more damage!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I just spoke briefly with David and we will talk more later but roughly the plan is I am finishing work on 26th Feb at 31+1wks :dance: So 5wks earlier than planned but it falls inline with payday in Feb so Febs wage will be a full one before I go on Mat Leave at SMP rate :thumbup: He basically said its up to me...hes knows I would much prefer to spend those wks with Charlie but also knows how unhappy the situation is and so hes leaving it down to me :) As always I worry financially but 5wks isnt a life time and is worth it for me sanity, health and def safety.....So I worked out only 47days until Mat Leave which means only 27 more days to work :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I feel happier....infact so much happier am off to go clean my bedroom and bathroom :haha: I think I got the nesting bug already considering all the cleaning we have done this weekend :rofl:

Goodluck vbaby with the dentist :( not a nice trip :nope: Oliver hid behind David and wouldnt come out the first time he saw the man in the white coat :wacko: They are generally very good with kids, he was so am sure you will work it out :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

thats good to hear madly, bet a weight is off your shoulders now.:happydance:
your company sounds like my old one, never gave a damn about my health or safety.


----------



## PeanutBean

pinkclaire said:


> Do any of you know what happens regards to holiday? can you take what you've accrued before, or a full years allowence? Also my firm makes me take a week at xmas which obviously I dont get, should they add that on to the number of days holiday? and bank holidays etc?

Pink you accrue all your leave whilst you are off, whether or not it was meant to be taken at a certain time, and your bank holidays (except I don't get BHs that fall within my new 12 weeks full pay and imagine that'll be the same anywhere and is annoying as there are loads in the Spring!). You can take some of your leave at the start or add it to the end. I _think_ your employer can request you take holidays accrued from a previous year directly after your mat so it is a continuous leave rather than potentially having two years of leave to take in one year.

Nomore - how nuts was your old boss?!

Madly - it sounds like the right thing to do for you to get that break but do fight the corner still as it's so important for pregnant women to be given their rights.

Madcat - if you could make me look that good I would be astonished! I'm not to far from you, maybe you should photo me next time I'm down my mum's way! But for free! :haha:

I'm back from physio. Got some exercises for back and pelvis and tummy muscles and tubigrips for the muscles. Quite liking the tubigrip! Should really try and do some actual work in this last hour...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know what happens regards to holiday? can you take what you've accrued before, or a full years allowence? Also my firm makes me take a week at xmas which obviously I dont get, should they add that on to the number of days holiday? and bank holidays etc?
> 
> Pink you accrue all your leave whilst you are off, whether or not it was meant to be taken at a certain time, and your bank holidays (except I don't get BHs that fall within my new 12 weeks full pay and imagine that'll be the same anywhere and is annoying as there are loads in the Spring!). You can take some of your leave at the start or add it to the end. I _think_ your employer can request you take holidays accrued from a previous year directly after your mat so it is a continuous leave rather than potentially having two years of leave to take in one year.
> 
> Nomore - how nuts was your old boss?!
> 
> Madly - it sounds like the right thing to do for you to get that break but do fight the corner still as it's so important for pregnant women to be given their rights.
> 
> Madcat - if you could make me look that good I would be astonished! I'm not to far from you, maybe you should photo me next time I'm down my mum's way! But for free! :haha:
> 
> I'm back from physio. Got some exercises for back and pelvis and tummy muscles and tubigrips for the muscles. Quite liking the tubigrip! Should really try and do some actual work in this last hour...Click to expand...

thanks peanut, you know what, i would absolutely love to do your portrait too, the camera&photoshop can make anyone look good!:haha:, i have a big white window box i use to photograph anyone who will let me, then it looks like the white background you see in the pic. Heres another i did of a college girl(although rather more skinny than us!...arragh!) https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/4638746015/in/set-72157624134413886/

Id do it free of charge, its nice for me to be honest!. when might you be in the area hun??


----------



## PeanutBean

Dunno. What with the not getting out the house much! Lol But I owe my sister a visit one weekend so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gilz82

Oh good god I came across this thread noseying in third tri. 

It's got some very helpful stuff but also oh my god things I hadn't even thought about as far as labour and post labour etc :rofl:

Thought some of you other first time mums might like a look 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/499241-things-films-dont-tell-ya.html


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a handy thread gilz!


will someone enlighten me as to why there is a can of appletizer in my bounty bag?:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Is that the first bounty bag? I also had a can of appletiser very weird but oddly refreshing given I hadn't had it in years :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Is that the first bounty bag? I also had a can of appletiser very weird but oddly refreshing given I hadn't had it in years :haha:

yes, i forgot to collect it a while ago, but got it on the weekend. i havent drunk mine yet got it from boots. funny but i just had an email from sainsburys saying that they had noticed i hadnt collected my bounty bag and sent me a voucher to print off for it, ...so i can collect another one if i want:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

DH has asked if we can watch one born every minute tonight!.

i told him, "only if you can behave yourself!":haha:

so he's promised not to laugh.


ive watched most of them on utube, trying to desensitise myself!


----------



## PeanutBean

Because you're lucky! I got crappy diet coke!

Added my tuppence worth to that thread.


----------



## gilz82

I'm actually looking forward to One Born Every Minute although as usual I imagine it'll make me :cry:


----------



## Bids

appertiser is one of your five a day thats the only thing i could work out from when i had mine lol??

Well here's baby kershaw - how scary is the zulu mask one lmao!! I have another 4 or so but these are the best/scariest 2 :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8









Picture 005.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bids

oh and i had a letter through today about needing to go for an injection 2nd march due to me being O rhesus neg is this a big deal or not?? anyone shed any light - havent had chance to google it yet :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ace pics! I had similar face ones with Byron. Lol

Not a big deal about the Rhesus neg. Basically without the injection if yours and baby's blood mixes during birth it can have bad consequences. The injection should prevent that. I can't remember properly but I think it's like if you're given the wrong blood group, one attacks the other of they bind or something. Sorry i'm not R- so haven't ever refreshed from what I learned in school!


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG bids!! those photos are ace!!:haha:
they couldnt get the whole body in when i asked(as ive never had head.body/arms etc in one pic), as for the head shot, thats a cracker, im going to have to show DH that one!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

One born every minute has just started...


----------



## molly85

bids, not going to scare you the jab is fine. if you don't have it and the baby is rhesus positve and you bleed baby could die. our family is full of them and 50 odd years ago they died its a simple life saving jab so get it done. if daddy isalso rhesus negative you will get a negative baby matt and I are both o+ so all our kids will be to.

one born is on record


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Blah just realised David fooked up the series record AGAIN on one born every minute :trouble: Wonder if its on replay grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Bids lovely scan pics :) 

Funny madcat I got another email from bounty to print of my mum to be pack too but I already got mine :dohh:

Well me and David talked about the `work` issue and as I thought he`d say hes leaving it down to me to decide with his full support of course :thumbup: To finish at 31wks I need to give them 28 days notice so I need to tell them by 29th Jan so I have 2.5wks grace to decide if I want to go then or not depending on action I decide to take with union :thumbup: Not at all worried about union :wohoo: more worried about my impending GTT its scaring the crap out of me more so than the prospect of labour :haha: Funny woman me :loopy: However I have decided I WILL be raising a grievance against my colleague for her unfair and uncalled for treatment of me :thumbup: I am pregnant and she shouldnt be allowed to get away with it so that is def one area am taking action on that I am sure of.....for the rest of it who bloody cares :rofl: I`M HAVING A BABY :wohoo:


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> hmm the 75cm ones ar good this one looks a bit small, will do for me pottering around on it. might be able to sit and hang the laundry on it

this is what i commented on molly


----------



## loopylollipop

Holy crap. Who suggested watching one born every minute? :shock:


----------



## PeanutBean

Janet is on BnB.


----------



## molly85

lol Madly its on C4 +1 and will be on the C4 website

ohh i cnt rember what uposted now lol. loopy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Molly we have bt vision and have replay for most channels so fxed I can hunt it out on there :thumbup: Glad you liked your baby bits :) When my sister clears out my nieces wardrobe again I will see what she has disney for you :thumbup: Shes 1yrs old on 1st Feb so she must have some 6-9mth clothes shes outgrown now :thumbup:

Well I had pizza and chips for a very late tea :dohh: fxed it stays down better than the cereal this morning :(


----------



## PeanutBean

DH made me fancy pasta with Quorn mince and berlotti beans. Could only eat a bit of it though, was too late really. Feel all hungry sick so just going to try battle it out and sleep. Got my training day tomorrow so have to be up and out by 9. Not sure how well that's going to happen... Night all.


----------



## molly85

aww peanut are you aveggie? hope you sleep well you need Byron in a swaddler just to keep his arms in little monkey.

Ohhhhhhh thank you Madly they are so cute, matt wasn't keen on the pooh hot pants made meput them on my head, he has athing about pants on heads lol


----------



## Bids

Thanks for the reassurance i just read the leaflet and some other info and your right doesnt seem a big deal and is ok with the first baby but could be a prob with the 2nd but im sure it'll be fine!!

haha scan pics made me laugh and glad you had similar ones peanut i was almost scared it was some sort of alien baby lol

couldnt bring myself to watch one born, DH reckons we're better off just seeing what its like on the day but loving that thread you posted gilz need to get time to read it all though!! 

i have so much crap (i shouldnt call it that really but you know what i mean) to read and never seem to find the time i'll be going into labour as wise as i am now hmmm wonder if its better not knowing lol


----------



## molly85

i'v watched the last series at work they don't show you the head poping out bit now thats scary, you'll never be happy with your bits again after seeing that. 

eek your ticker says baby has eyebrows


----------



## Bids

haha i can imagine molly - hope hypnobirthing is as good as it looks, ive only read minor things about splitting or getting stitched and i must say thats the thing im most worried about but hey not much i can do about it now!! lol

ewww that seems so weird - eyebrows lmao and weighs a pound well i'd like to know where im carrying that lol still cant feel a thing and mine should be the same as yours a banana i can believe i spose!!!


----------



## molly85

lol well its a banana with a fat head and bum lol. a pound I can believe she gets in the way doing my exercises . 

Ahhh baby caterpillar. i have one i frequently have waxed thankfully its been twice since being PG and is under control


----------



## pinkclaire

Bids, you have to listen to the midwife and do what she says when your at pushing stage. If you push when she says and don't when she tells you not to you are less likely to tear. That's when the comedy panting comes in handy, it stops you from pushing as your body wants to it's hard to stop the panting seems to stop it! my midwife told me that before and I did what she said and it worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut thanks for the info, atill a bit confused about bank holidays! Xx


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Well i'm back at work this morning, and you want to see the mountain of total shit basically that's just been dumped on my desk. Honestly some people just make me sooo mad.

Anyhoo, takes a deep breath :blush:, i'm going to try and get a date organised for this meeting about my flexible working application sorted today as they expect me to give them my mat b and my maternity leave arrangements at the end of this month. That will not be happening if the flexible working thing isn't sorted by then.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning.

Pink the Bank Holidays that fall within your msg leave will just be added on at the end, or should be!

I feel crap this morning. Byron came in at 5, never really settled then got up at 6. We've all got some sort of infection (for a change) affecting our ears. So tired and nauseous. Got my course today.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut you must be thoroughly scunnered with feeling ill all the time :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

sorry to hear about the state of your desk on return to work gilz!:shrug:

postie has just been with the moses basket stand, i flew out of bed to open the door, now i have bump ache!:growlmad:

i have the midwife this afternoon, wonder what little gems will come out of that visit, i keep asking about antenatal classes and they keep saying to me to remind them on the next visit about it, so i will ask again.


----------



## tas1

Morning Ladies,

Havent been on here for ages will have to update myself with what your all up to.

Everyone due 21st are you getting HIP grant? I have an email saying if you was 24wks and 1 day pregnant on 31st december then your entitled to it which we was but my midwife wont give me a form because i wasnt dead on 25wks.

Hope your all feeling better soon and dont get too stressed with work even though you get k***heads there 

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning Tas
my MW looked into this. i have TWICE now been told that basically your EDD HAS to be April15th or earlier to be eligable. so we miss out im afriad.:growlmad:


----------



## tas1

well i have an email from the HIP people saying we do, i can forward it on if you want then you can print it off and show it thats what im doing. x


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes definitely going to apply for it. Loads of women on here have emails from HMRC saying we are eligible. You've got to demand that form madcat! I'm sure mine will give it to me but will fight if there are any issues. P's me off. By not using EDD I think they're trying to save money through all the confusion.

I'm on the train. Had to dash to station which nearly killed me. Panting like I was in labour! Madcat I was always always doing the rushing to the door thing last time, it wrecks! Then I'd start retching too!


----------



## madcatwoman

i get dizzy rushing to the door like that.

2 MW's have catagorically said i cant apply for it, so theyre not giving out the forms to me anyway.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well so far no :sick: I guess thats good then :thumbup: We will see!

Sorry to hear you have gone back to crap loads of work Gilz :( sending huge :hugs: for that meet about flexible working!

madcat the amount of times I have dashed to the damn door and nearly killed myself in doing so :dohh: Postmen have NO patience to wait grrrrrrrrr!

Well all my baby bits have arrived except one sleepsuit from the Next sale :( I really do hope it comes its a grey knitted romper with a baby blue star on it...its gorg and I really really want it :haha:

Hope you have a good train journey Peanut :thumbup:

Pink I agree follow the MWS instruction and this is esp important if you have an epidural as you dont feel the need to push :wacko:

Wish me luck Ladies I am about to compile an email to my boss about my grievance with this woman at work :thumbup: I am of course cc`ing it to the rep at the union too :) Then I have to sit and compile a list of all the things we need correcting in our workplace in order to make it a safe environment to work in :loopy: I am not sure if I am going to request a meeting with my boss and taking a union rep with me yet or wether am just going to let the union deal with it :shrug: The least emotional input I have the better but surprisingly I feel pretty strong about this so :shrug: My colleague (also involved with this and the union!) is still off sick so am going to speak with her again later and see what she thinks :thumbup: Either way I am starting Mat Leave end of February so 6+5wks to go :wohoo:


----------



## gilz82

Is the MW the only place you can get the form from Madcat? Can't you get it directly from HMRC or is it something the midwife needs to sign?


----------



## tas1

Ive emailed HRMC for a form coz my midwives wont give me one either then im getting my doctor to sign it so i dont have to face my MWs. x


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,well I have dental appointment for oran tomorrow morning:cry:
Poor wee minchkin.I'll just be glad to get it over and done with.

No other crack here.
Except I feel constantly wet in my lady bits.I was the same with shay so know its not my waters or anything,but unpleasant nonetheless!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, im the same down there:blush: horrible isnt it?.

Madly shame you havent recieved the romper suit yet, but next clothes are nice!!:winkwink:

will take the email tas to show my MW this afternoon, thanks!:thumbup:

im really annoyed, we ordered bottles from mothercare a while ago, twice we have had an email saying theyre in store, twice we have gone to the store to collect them and theyre still not in!, going to write a complaint to mothercare!. even ordered a lampshade from next, said it was in today and its not.
in the end i came back from town with one maternity t-shirt(im stretching all my normal ones), a pack of baby vests, and curtains for the nursery.
oh and a chocolate bar&sausage roll:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I emailed my letter of grievance to my boss not sure what will happen from here on out but tbh I dont care am fed up of her treatment its wholly inappropriate upsetting and not helping matters at all :nope: Am happy I have taken this step and will not regret it :thumbup: Now for my second letter which I am part way through I just need to run it by my colleague (whos involved with this and union as well!) just to make sure I have covered all the issues, I am going to do this after the school run :thumbup: Then I will be emailing this to him as well :thumbup: 

I hope NOW something will be done :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

you tell them madly:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

ive just realed off my letter of complaint to mothercare:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Yay Madly on getting your letter sorted for work, hopefully it'll help you feel a little less stressed about work in general. 

Madcat that's so annoying I'd be really pissed at Mothercare, I also find next are quite bad for it too as I frequently get stuff delivered to store cos I'm to cheap to pay the delivery charge :blush: frequently I go in after my work and the stuff isn't there :dohh:

Don't let you mw fob you off today either Madcat, if she does just go over her head to the practice manager with your email from hmrc.


----------



## madcatwoman

im back!

showed MW the email about being 24+1 by dec 31st(which i was) and she was confused because the info they have been given is different, but she had a HIP form with her and filled out for me, she kept the email and said she will contact some of her other girls and see if they want their forms filled in, and see what happens from there.

otherwise all ok, i should be going on a hospital tour on sunday feb 6th (OMG!!), and antenatal classes to follow. measured my bump, didnt say anything, just plotted it on the graph(so i take it im measuring ok). Listened to HB again etc.

AND, mothercare just phoned up to say the bottles are in. Im certainly not going back to them anytime soon to pick 'em up, theyre having a laugh!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

That's good you got things sorted with your mw Madcat and nice that she's actually going to get back to other girls in the same position.

Mothercare should send the bottles out to you for all the hassle they've caused you!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> That's good you got things sorted with your mw Madcat and nice that she's actually going to get back to other girls in the same position.
> 
> Mothercare should send the bottles out to you for all the hassle they've caused you!

i wrote mothercare HQ a snotty' letter about it thisPM, posted it on the way to see the MW.
Well, if they do pay me this grant, let hope its done some good for some of the other girls too.:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

For those girls that are going to bottle feed what milk are you planning on using? I know that i could pick one milk and it won't agree with the jellybean so i don't plan on buying a stock just now or anything... but i just don't know how to work out which is best.


----------



## DaretoDream

I am planning on doing both- breast and bottle feeding. And then i think i might throw in some formula as well.

I was watching a breast feeding special about a lady that didn't have the right nutrients in her body when breastfeeding, and her doctor told her the baby was fine, she took it somewhere else because the baby was losing weight and crying all the time, to find out she didn't have the necessary nutrients to sustain it. 

That freaked me out really bad. So i'm scared to just trust my body completely.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz i'll be bottle feeding, im really not sure which brand though, maybe some of the others can advise us!


----------



## vbaby3

We went through a few formulas with shay,he was colicy.It was on the advise of my gp to try aptamil and we haven't looked back since.
Oran went straight onto it,and this baby will too.
Its pre digested so gentler on their stomachs.Every baby is different though so you may need to try a few but I think aptamil is a good place to start.
Most of my friends and family members who've recently had babies use it too.
Whatever you decide to use though just buy one tub til you see how the lo's get on.

I keep peeking into 3rd tri,and for the 1st time in all my pregnancies i'm getting impatient!!!
With the other 2 I was very relaxed and went with the flow,and they'll come when they're ready.
This time i'm come onnnnnnnnnnn!!!!
At least for those of us due at easter,the easter eggs are in the shops!That makes it not seem too far away!!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Vbaby my boss had recommended Aptamil, but her kids stopped bottle feeding a good few years ago now so i did wonder if it was still as highly recommended.

I've also been nosying in 3rd tri the past few days, there must be something in the air :rofl: I am getting super impatient now though, can't believe that i've got possibly another 18 weeks to go!!

Also what is with the easter stuff being out in the super markets already, it's a little bit early surely cos isn't easter at the end of April nearly this year?


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh I know,I'm due the 22nd which is good friday!Still 14 wks away!
I think we're getting bored of 2nd tri coz we've all had our gender scans and stuff.
Time to move on!!!!

The other girls might advise you on a different formula,but thats what worked for me.
Hopefully it agrees with this wee girl too!!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh vbaby, i feel so impatient too, im ready for 3rd tri, i just want it to be april, wish i had more patience. Mmm easter eggs, DH brought me home my fist cadburys cream egg of the year the other day!. no chocolate tastes quite as good as the shell of an easter egg!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Madcat great your MW agreed to fill out the HIP grant form for you :thumbup: I miss out if this is the case by exactly one week poo!!!!! as for Mothercare how crap and then to ring to say they just got them in :growlmad: I agree with Gilz they should post them free of charge hon for the hassle :thumbup:

Gilz hon we will be putting Charlie on Hipp Organic :thumbup: Mainly because I used some of their foods and products with Oliver and dont really know anyone who has had anything good to say about aptamil mainly because most people tend to go for SMA or Cow & Gate which I will most certainly be avoiding :( Oliver was on Heinz Farleys which is no longer on the market and that was an amazing formula :) every baby I know who was on farleys had no colic problems etc and were very good eaters when it came to weaning. Heinz no longer sell it as it wasnt as popular as leading brands so they pulled it to concentrate on their baby food line instead....HUGE shame and I was gutted to learn this when I feel pregnant :( Hipp Organic firstly and if that fails Aptamil for us, I have also researched this quite alot :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby hon I want to be in 3rd tri LIKE NOW too :haha:

Easter eggs were been shelved on bank holiday Monday following Christmas Day in Tescos they were moving all the Christmas goodies to one side for them :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

MMMmm easter eggs.
Last yr the boys got about 5 each from grannys and aunts and uncles and stuff.
They're obviously too young to eat that much chocolate!
So I had to eat most of them.:haha::haha:
Yum Yum chocolate button easter egg with a cup of coffee!!:thumbup:
Wonder will any of us go early,or on time and have our lo's by easter.
Going by my other 2 it'll be the wk after easter for me,but you never know!


----------



## vbaby3

Madly I agree with you on the sma,in the hospital with shay they only had sma or cow and gate and he puked it up every time and was full on colicy from day 1,poor wee chicken.
Saw a huge change as soon as he went on the aptamil.He was still colicy until he was 10 wks old,and I really would have given him away,but a vast improvement from what he was like.
Didn't know hipp organic did a formula.
I've used some of their other stuff i think


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah vbaby I havent heard much good stuff about it and both formulas are always in the media when `foreign` objects are found in their milk tins :growlmad: My best friends MW told her she visited both uk factories and was appalled at the uncleanliness etc :( Which was why my best friend went with farleys (her DD is 16mths older than Oliver!) and hence why we choose it. My sister has her DD on SMA though advice from my mum as shes a young mummy and currently back home with my parents. SMA and C&G was all my Mum knew from her days of having us but I was seriously put off and more so because of the recent media stories which are very scary :nope: Hipp Organic do a full milk range and it been Organic David is all for it whilst I am keeping aptamil as a back up because I know some babies dont settle on certain milks etc :thumbup: Hipp Organic do a huge baby food range and Oliver has products from it whilst a baby with no problems so you tend to stick with what you know. I need to check with MW though that this formula is available on Charlies birth in the hospital as I would hate for it not to be I would much prefer to take my own bottles and ready made formula in with me if not :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My OH kept moaning about this easter egg with a kit kat mug last year that I wouldn't let him get :haha: Don't know what happened with my sleep schedule. I was awake all last night and went to sleep around 7am and didn't get up until 5pm! I can't believe I slept straight! My poor body, it doesn't know if it's coming or going!


----------



## molly85

i found easter eggs in tesco on christmas eve. 
Depending on how boob feeding goes i might go for lactose free milk as I have frobs digesng it and abby won't have been exposed to much in the tummy. 
I think I might get different cartons intially so I don't have to waste a tin and any I don't use can be given to the hospital or MW.

eugh heart burn.

funeral done


----------



## pinkclaire

Without trying to ram bf down your throats :haha: who was worried about their body not producing enough nutrients? There is far more nutrients in your own milk than what you'll ever get in formula, dont let that put you off. Its really strange trusting your body to start with, but you do I promise :thumbup:

Aptimal and cow & gate are made by the same company and are pretty much the same product, cow & gate is cheaper though (my friend works for them!) dont know anything about the others xx


----------



## madcatwoman

mmmm chocolate buttons easter eggs- theyre my favourite.

as for who might pop early:wacko:, i have a horrible feeling im going to be one of those poor sods who go about 2 weeks overdue, that'll will be the death of me!!. i guess one of you who have already had kiddies stand a better chance !.

thanks all for the advice on milk, will look into your recommendations.

Does anyone know what MW's are like these days?, i mean, are they really "breast feeding police?" or do they just ask you and then respect your decision?. My decision is a very well informed one but im concerned they might not let the subject drop:growlmad:, not that'll be giving in, im very subborn.


----------



## molly85

just be firm they are ment to encourage BFing but its your choise and they must respect that. 

OMG Were watching one born every minute. One arse hole and a screamer. I'd boot him out. Matt can't stand it's ment to educational for him


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG I nearly actually wet myself laughing at that last night. That women was unbelieveable! I thought she was going to fall off the bed!

Labour is a lot better if you try and relax, she really wasnt getting that part was she lol.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Today my moses basket came and its beautiful!

I have put it up and everything so just waiting for DH to come home and have a look!

Also had a horrid day! Decided to go out shopping and at the bus stop started feeling really dizzy it was that bad I decided to go into the nearest cafe and order a glass of water and a decaf coffee and whilst at the counter I was so dizzy I nearly fainted!!

The woman noticed me sweating and holding my head and told me to sit down and she would bring it over to me and she give me a free biscuit! I felt so embarrassed! So I told her I was pregnant and she was so sympathetic!

She also gave me a free slice of double chocolate cake which was lush!

Hope your all well!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

ohh blood pressur or blood sugar. keep an eye on that girly.


----------



## gilz82

Yay on the moses basket and cake Sofiekirsten :happydance: sorry you were feeling rough though. 

That girl on one born every minute last night was beyond a joke I felt so sorry for her husband and midwife. 

Madcat I think it depends on the mw whether they make a big issue about breastfeeding. Our mw is notorious for being a complete bitch on the subject. At my appointment after my 12am scan I politely explained that I wouldn't be breastfeeding, I had given the matter lots of consideration and I would appreciate it if she respected my descision. She never mentioned it again until the she told me 4 weeks later that I can't breastfeed anyway because of my blood thinning injections :dohh:


----------



## molly85

lol Gilz at least she can't give you hard time.

Aww moses basket. we don't have one


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh oh oh i am just watching one born as i was working last night! will join in with the moaning about this woman in a bit lol i am 5 mins into it and am already thinking you are all talking about the 18yr old who appears to be in denial that she is in fact about to have a baby lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

give it another 5 minutes and you'll get used to the boy friend and will relise why he's a real tit


----------



## gilz82

I actually think the young girl is ok, her boyfriend I could kill. The crazy woman is the other lady, wait til you see her nomore!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

so he wants to kick the mother out!!! when he fell asleep on the chair! errrrr what has leg amputation got to do with it lol?

also that other woman! i dont agree with violence but she needs a swift backhand!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha i agree the 18 year old isnt so bad now that other woman!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

blimey just got a flash of her britney!


----------



## molly85

matt said if se was on our unit hed go slap her. i think she just needs some sence bringing back to her. the girls not that bad I just don't think shes enjoying hes Classics. Apparently she is on here. Not everyone is everyone elss cup of tea and wouldn't want to offened her more than I have written. 
Oh and screamy woman shut ya legs


----------



## gilz82

What an episode to start the series with. The boyfriend is so funny cos he's not my boyfriend, I would have to kill my OH if he went on like that. 

I honestly think my OH will be totally shocked with the whole labour process if he actually manages to get home in time for me having the baby. He's not really very well prepared and can't really see him sitting watching one born every minute with the boys he works away from home with :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you seen the episode of catherine tate with that woman who is scared of everything and she screams at things like rice crispies popping - like that times 25million isnt she!

i had the worst ever back labour and i didnt even come close to that! it doesnt help to scream like that!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know what you mean gilz! very good ep!

dont worry gilz my dh is terrible with all that but even he managed to fall asleep half way thorugh my epidural dropping the gas and air in the process - the g&a being the only thing stopping my from jolting from my ongoing contractions lol!

he told me he was tired lol!


----------



## gilz82

I can't see how it's helping her. If you are screaming that much surely you are just tensing up your whole body instead of trying to relax it and go with the labour. 

Watch this, I'll just have totally shot myself in the foot and I'll be a mega screamer and everyone in the maternity unit will hate me :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha! well they do say that if you are screaming whilst pushing you are not using all your energies and breathing properly so its going to take longer or waste the contraction, alot of women do not scream - at least with their mouths wide open - whilst doing the actual pushing because it doesnt help 

oh i am slightly sad that i more than likely wont be going through proper labour this time at the same time at least the same thing will not be able to happen with this one - i can well imagine that once they give my baby i wont be letting them go anywhere, leo was kept in an induced coma for 5 days and i couldnt hold him, this one will be staying with me!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I have no intention of screaming if i can help it, that would be my very last bit of dignity gone if i did. plus as the MWs say, if you put all that effort into the screaming theres not much more strength left to push.

DH watched it with me this time, he actually behaved too!.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless he came round in the end didnt he bless him!

no exactly madcat, i know i havent done it so cant say from experience but i thought it was common knowledge to sort of put your chin on your chest and to push through it as oppsed to screaming, it doesnt help and certainly doesnt get them out quicker 

aw bless him bawling his eyes out!


----------



## gilz82

Maybe he's learnt his lesson after the last time Madcat :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

my friends babies just been put in coma, I'm not sure what was up with him. I know she was carrying way to much water. it's no concillation but she had a c section so will get some recovery time


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat - good work on the HIP! Glad all was well at your appointment.

vbaby I've been damp today too. It's always worse when I'm busy at work out and about, just when I'd rather not be!

Madly - good luck with the grievance stuff, I'm sure you're doing the right thing.

Gilz - I know I BF but when we did get formula we initially tried Aptimil because that's what the health practitioner brought to us when Byron was jaundiced and not feeding but Byron didn't like it. Then I discovered they all have fish oil in and that the only one without (not veggie because of the whey but that's not so bad, we eat cheese) was SMA so we tried that and as it happened he preferred it. Only ever bought two tins though.

Sofie - sorry you had a dizzy spell but :happydance: for free cake!

You know I don't have a growth chart in my notes. I thought it was odd I hadn't had one. Wonder why not?

Oh, cream eggs! Yum!

Is 3rd tri 27 weeks? If so I might move over at 26+1. :haha:

On the One Born Every Minute I only felt sorry for the screaming woman. The MWs should've been encouraging active labour. At one point someone, I think her OH, rolled her back on to her back when she tried to lie on her side! Being on your back is the most painful way to be. Pretty sure I didn't scream like that, moaned a lot, probably loudly, but not screamed. It's just different for everyone. I thought she was brave to agree for it to be on TV, I know I wouldn't. And the other couple, Janet and Ralph, Janet is on BnB, xxprincessxx or something like that. :thumbup: Remember he's just a teen dad.

Nomore - how come you won't be having a proper labour?


----------



## sequeena

Oh no :( Hope everything works out ok x


----------



## tas1

Oh no thats horrible Molly! Hope your friend and baby will be ok im sure they will x

Also i screamed in my labour with Caden but not when i was pushing as your pushing that hard,i did swear alot but apologised afterwards coz im not normally like that,i think i told my partner i hated him for doing this to me lol what am i gonna say this time lol best keep sharp things away from me in labour lol 

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

And as for me. Well my training was good as it usually is and I got a nice lift home. They had ok food at lunch this time but I got full really fast then soon after was really really ill! Not tum... Was totally out of the blue but had a queue outside my toilet! Stupid public toilets. Fortunately they weren't from my course. How ashamed? Then I was fine again and ate some cake. :shrug:

Came home and did a bunch of emails. Why did all the important stuff come today when I wasn't around to deal with it after like two months of nothing happening? Bit stressed about completing things on time, though it's not like I'll get any kind of appraisal or pay rise anyway so probably shouldn't worry if I don't meet my deadlines.

Byron had a mad tantrum tonight, never seen him anything like it before. It was from literally nothing too. He asked for a cup of milk so DH popped some in the microwave to warm and Byron ran away screaming and just went mental! After trying leaving him to cry it for ages he just wasn't stopping so I took the opposite tack of holding him in a tight hug and eventually after a couple of false starts he calmed down. He had a big sleep at nursery too. Bit odd.

Tomorrow is aquanatal, assuming I actually get to go; trying to get fils off my laptop before hopefully sending it back somewhere; then a meeting in Newcastle so a long afternoon and night driving. :(


----------



## molly85

Sadly it was his personality I wasn't to keen on. The teen dads are usually very good and are either very useful or sit quiety looking petrified in a corner. Matts not actually keen on being there at the birth, I'm a little sad about this and of course have no idea why. he shares nothing.

I'm sure he will be fine, poor girl only found out 2 weeks ago that she was carrying to much water and doc said she wouldn't make it to 39 weeks. She really wnated to go to 40. 
I think 3rd tri 27 weks do we have a 3rd Tri thread? I'v not ventured to 2nd or 3rd our experience is enough for me. plus I was part of another chat thread and am in contact with all the other mums there


----------



## PeanutBean

This thread is just in groups so covers any tri molly. :thumbup:

What's the crack with the too much water? How much is too much? How did they know? Sorry if I missed it but did she have a section? See I had sooo much water. They thought I had an 8lb baby but he was only 6lb12. I'm sure that's why I went early but there were no complications for Byron. What's happen to complicate things for this baby?


----------



## tas1

I read a pregnancy magazine the other day anf 25 wks is 3rd trimester so i have said im in 3rd coz its the last stretch and doesnt sounds so long now lol!

I havent watched one born every minute yet,i recorded it because i was watching Glee (sad i know but i am a Gleek lol) But really wanna watch it just gotta get my OH off his football game....actually he has gone out for a fag so might just turn it off lol

How is everyone doing so far,i havent asked you ladies for ages? x


----------



## molly85

ummm it was from an ultrasound they saw, she had a scan to see which way up he was. its something to do with his breathing tubes i think hes a good size. and doesn't look new born.


----------



## molly85

ohhh love glee.
I cnt tell if i have heart burn or breathing issues my chest is very heavy


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my boy was 11lb 6onz at birth they had to make my incision a bit bigger than normal to get him out also i am pretty much mentally and emotionally traumitised by what happened after the birth, i had geared myself up for being up for vbac but my friend had her baby in the same ward, she had almost the exact team of midwives i did - they left her in strong active labour for three days lke they did me - but most all all the midwives at our hospital are renouned for being really really poor and it isnt just down to being overstretched, my son poo'd in me and i said i think something has just come out of me, my mum went thats meconium her baby is in distress, the student midwife walked over and went hmmm dunno, called over the "fully trained midwife" who went hmmm dunno took her ten mins to figure out it was in fact meconium and left me for another 20 mins past that to discuss this with other people so for 30 mins by baby was definately in distress not to mention the fact that i was already hooked up to machines that would have shown that he was in distress before this point - the fully qualified one was bumbling round my friend a couple of months back - my son almost died and me and my dh are still traumitised from everything - him actually worse than me

felt so unsafe round there, when the surgeon came in and said i am so sorry i know this is totally against your birth plan but you have to have a csection i smiled, why are you suddenly smiling he asks me, i said get me the hell out of here!

i felt so safe in their hands and so glad to be out of the hands of people who obviously had no clue! fancy my mum knowing what it was in a split second but the trained midwife took ten mins and discussed it for another 20! - its not like it looks like an adult turd or anything! thing is it is kind of the best of the worst hospitals and home birth is obviously not an option lol

luckily none of you seem to live near me, and to be honest it is unusual for such a big baby to slip through the net but still, the same people are still there so i am incredibly reluctant to put me and this baby in there with them i always thought i would want vbac but am really siding no not this time! think i need to do more research lol


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: nomore. Are you going to a different hospital this time? You should take it up with the Supervisor of Midwives, that's what I've been recommended to do by one of the community midwives. I'm going to arrange a debrief so we can look at where it went wrong.


----------



## molly85

where are you nomore? i'll try and not visit till abbys here?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am in the south but not in the same county as you so dont worry lol nah its the best of the worst and i know if i do make the decison to have repeat c section then that hospital has the very very best team in several counties so . . . . . grrrr i hate being one of those people who is very close to refusing vbac but . . . . .


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My story is very similar to NOMORES except I didnt have the c-sec in the end...me and Oliver `slipped through the net too` and David is still more traumitised about it all than me although I have definate scars :( Am shitting myself about my GTT next week infact I partly would rather they say that I have GD than not because at least then I know I get the proper support. I am more worried about the GTT than all the issues surrounding it or not iykwim than all this crap with work cause it seems insiqnificant in comparision :sad1: I keep telling myself I have a lovely 4d scan two days later so no matter what result I have that to look forward too :thumbup:

Molly so sorry to hear about your friend I hope her little man is ok!

Ladies my bump buddy is currently in hospital been checked out because after losing most of her mucus plug over the weekend she has started with pains. Last communication was 7.30pm and I am awaiting any update but she said she didnt feel right and knew something was wrong :( Please pray for her and her little man she is just 32+1wks :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Lianne? Oh I hope she's ok...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I want to watch one born every minute now you Ladies have me intrigued but David is too chicken I reckon its more to do with ^^ Olivers birth than anything else I only hope this time is better for us all :( 

As for screaming mine was more of a `clamp your teeth around the gas&air pipe and bite` sort of inward groan/grunt :haha: The gas&air pipe attachment had so many teeth marks in it you wouldnt believe :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I hope everything turns out ok Madly :hugs: I know 32wks is early but her baby has a really good chance at that age, trust me I've been well prepared on the topic incase our little man appears at that stage too.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Lianne? Oh I hope she's ok...

yes hon :(

Doesnt sound like great news :( I think it may be labour, shes been here before she has tyler so I would say you know when your in labour esp if you`ve already been there :shrug: Am so worried about her.....I hope she or chris contacts me soon. At least am not working tomorrow :thumbup: I would spend all day worrying :sad1:

I called in sick to my boss earlier....I just dont feel up to it right now :nope: I spent some time this evening consoling my mum as her world falls apart...long story but I have so much to deal with right now work is the last thing on my mind :cry: My boss says he will arrange a meet to discuss my grievance but I am going to contact my MW tomorrow and run how I feel past her as I keep getting dizzy spells which I thought was to do with UTI but its not getting any better so am thinking anaemia or maybe my GTT will show GD :shrug: Also could just be run down I suppose :shrug: I funnily enough dont feel stressed more busy iykwim!

Oh and am def going on mat leave on 26th Feb infact David is encouraging me to do so now :thumbup: Must ask MW for MATB1 too when I speak to her tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i hope she is ok madly! 

i am hoping that i dont have it this time but i know i am going to be at high risk of having it again xkx

got my fingers crossed for you that everything is fine hun xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly so glad you are getting your mat leave sorted! to be honest i wish i had taken a few sick days here and there last time round lol would have avoided some conflict lol

thing is with me my sugar levels were not high enough to be in the guidlines but i was obviously still affected very very very highly by sugar and so was leo . . . i think i am going to have to put my game face on prior to any medical meetings lol, what do we pregnant ladies that cant really devour a tub of ice cream (or obviously alcohol )have for dutch corage lol

how scary for your friend, i really hope everything works out well for her poor thing!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi all x

Peanut I agree the screamer was very brave to allow her footage to be aired. I sure wouldnt. Especially the sly looks and rolled eyes behind her back. She lost control, and its up to the midwives to try rein her in and help her get her focus back. But holy cow it was a slightly scary one for first time mums! I have delivered nearly a hundred babies and only came across a couple of ladies like her. Most do the bitey thing (on gas and air tube) that Madly was talking about.

Vbaby - hope Oran tooth is sorted ok without too much fuss. These guys are pretty good at their jobs and will have allsorts of tricks up their sleeves.

Madly - so glad you finish soon and you can just relax and prepare. Good luck with the employers.

Peanut - I wish you could finish soon too!

Madcat - loving the photos, you have such talent.

Molly - hope you and OH are ok after the funeral.

Hope all the poorly/threatened preterm babes are safe and get well soon :hugs:

Gilz - LOVED that thread. So funny. Had forgotten so many things. Forgot such things as my boobs leaked milk every time I heard a baby cry. Any baby:haha: And sleeping on towels to mop it up. Oh the joys. Just when you want to get your dignity back, your body says....ahhh....not JUST yet.....

Oh I have forgotten so many things.....

Me...have seen Occupational Health Consultant today and she has agreed for me not to do my paediatric post. Am so happy :happydance: Get to be a GP trainee again for my last 8 weeks.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's great news Loopy, you must be relieved about that :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh that's great news Loopy, you must be relieved about that :hugs:

I really am. No nights, no twelve + hour long days, no weekends. And no rashy/spotty kids with contagious illnesses! In GP land they will get someone non-pregnant to see the sick kids. No bending all day as patients knee height...bliss. And best of all, I dont have to go home worrying about poorly children and their parents. I cry too easily already!

How are you feeling now Gilz, now you are back at work? :hugs: Apart from them giving you the work of ten people :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

I'm ok Loopy just really really knackered, but that's to be expected so the gp said. I get the impression that things at my work are going to get worse before they get better but I'm not wasting any energy on it just now. Instead just focusing on the jellybean instead :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats great news loopy about your job :) 

NOMORE my sugar levels were borderline too :wacko: I would see MW they would be high she would send me away with a low sugar diet to follow for two days call me back retest and hey presto below borderline...which obviously they would be, no sugar (or hardly any!) for two days :trouble: So I was never referred for GTT plus I never hit any of the risk factors at the start so was never `routinely` sent for it and well slipped through the net so I too guess that the sugar in my diet had a HUGE effect on Oliver. Not nice seeing a 10lb 5oz baby laid in an incubator so I cant imagine what its like for preemie mum :nope: I was 22yrs old and scared half to death, the support from the head nurse on scubu was shite infact we made a huge complaint to the board and had everyone jumping through hoops for us (not intentional) of course we just wanted to know what was happening with our baby and lack of communciation left us uninformed....I do not want to go there again and if its in my power I def will not be!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good news loopy!

Madly, I know it's different in all cases but if it helps, my mum friend has just had her second boy born at 34 weeks. He was 4lb, born at home, delivered by her neighbour as it all happened to fast and has been in hospital not quite a week, hopefully home soon. He's doing well. :) If Lianne has been through this before with her son I am even more confident it'll work out ok, no matter how hard it is at the time.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have to say everyone on leos ward were absolutely fantastic, he spent his first christmas there which was devasting but they dressed him up in christmas clothes and father christmas came round on christmas eve for cuddles and give him gifts they were fantastic

it was a strange place there was a couple who were about 16 who's baby was tiny, they were a bit attitudy but hey they had a very ill baby, one day they walked up to leos crib turned to me gave me a flithy look and said whats he doing here he's not even ill, the head nurse came steamrolling over him blasted him - she was like in her mid 50s and was proper old school - and shouted her baby is in a worse condition than yours at the moment leave now, you will have to call for permission to come in here tomorrow -he he poor baby though, they didnt visit their baby over christmas poor thing

yeah goes without saying that if you dont eat sugar your sugar levels are going to go down but why oh why oh why would they 1. not realise that and 2. not investigate exactly what is going on with baby at that stage and if they appear unaffected then fine but if they are humongous like ours then obviously extra care is already required grrrr its all about funding though isnt it, if i dont get diagnosed this time i will be demaning at least one extra scan before the birth so they know what to expect!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh and i was 22 too! are you my doppleganger life? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: I cant believe we were both 22 :haha:

I put it down to my age and not really knowing procedures and such being a first time mum although I read everything I could get my hands on to prepare myself. Mentally I was ready but so many things happened that shouldnt have and now I realise that more than ever :( I started labour pains on the Monday slow labour but wasnt examined or even looked at until Thursday evening but only because I was insistant and went to delivery suite uninvited :loopy: They kept telling me to take paracetamol have a bath and call back when my contractions got regular which they never did by the time he was delivered at practically tea-time on the friday I was damn well exhausted no surprise there then :dohh: This time it will def be very different :thumbup:

Funny I think vbaby put that your labour is suppose to half with your next baby or words to that effect....so 2.5days for me then :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I just got this panicky unprepared feeling! LMAO! I'm so worried we won't have all the stuff to care for baby! :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*UPDATE FROM LIANNE MY BUMP BUDDY LADIES......

Shes just been let home.
She has some tightening but her cervix is fine.
Everything else fine too seems her little man is just been a little monkey to his poor mummy!
He had a bed on scbu prepared and she really thought he was on his way.
She said to thank you all so much!

So great news *


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha one and a half for me! nope i will prob be booked in! 

thats the thing with your first unless you have been heavily involved in someone elses labour you just dont know what to expect and you put so much trust in people to just do things right


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw phew fantastic news madly! so much better to stay in mummys tummy for now! phew so relived for your friend!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Nomore it sounds like you had such a terrible time. At least you are forearmed now and know what to look out for.

I got neglected in my labour, nobody came in and looked at my monitor (was strapped to bed for whole labour due to being induced and on a syntocinon IV). I buzzed them in and said - you better check my CTG - I am having late deceleractions (when heartbeat dips with no contraction) with poor variability. She got all huffy and grabbed the trace as if to say yeah sure. Then she went bright red and ran off to get someone else. A team was mobilised to do a ventouse then . Wanted to say - told ya!


----------



## loopylollipop

Madly - that is wonderful news. Phew! :hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Hi girls, can i join this thread please? I'm a little tired of first tri, and i find people asking the same questions everyday...it'd be nice just to talk about baby! If you know what i mean? :) xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats what we wanted to do - i think my baby is going to be big . . . nah i predict it will be below average weight . . . . . . .11 6?????? i . .. . told . . . you . . . so!!!!

grrrr sometimes you can just tell when i a person is just overstretched and when a person is just plain incapable all of mine were just plain incapable, my midwife at my surgery was on holiday my last appointment with her and didnt see her for ages before the birth, she came to see leo in the ward when he was still asleep and she almost burst into tears where she felt so guilty but to be honest it was at least 6-8 weeks since i had last seen her so she wasnt around to pick anything up in those late stages but just because you are measuring the right amount of weeks doesnt mean you arent having a big baby apparantly - surgery midwife was lovely but she was bogged down, i was one of 99 other women on her books at the time, i suppose it was one of the reason s i didnt want to bother her . . . 

although this will make you chuckle, i noticed my dh and the midwife werent warming to eachother at our booking appointment when we walked out he said to me yeah i wont be able to come to your midwife appointments, why, well when you were taking a wee in a pot we both realised why we knew each others names, right why, i fired her son 6 months ago she recognised me and i recognised her surname lol lol lol grrr dh!!! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hi gem!!

yeah i dip in there every now and then and snore sometimes!

i know we are a bit doom and gloom at mo - well me about the midwives in my area lol - but i fint this thread so much more relaxed then first tri! it is scary there and there are so many scary threads! 

welcome! i have only been here properly for a couple of weeks but have been welcomed!


----------



## MoonLove

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hi gem!!
> 
> yeah i dip in there every now and then and snore sometimes!
> 
> i know we are a bit doom and gloom at mo - well me about the midwives in my area lol - but i fint this thread so much more relaxed then first tri! it is scary there and there are so many scary threads!
> 
> welcome! i have only been here properly for a couple of weeks but have been welcomed!

Thank you! :flower:
I've been in first tri since i was 4 weeks now and i've had some troubles & scares of my own, but now i feel ready to just talk about baby - i'm feeling positive and happy & feel like i don't get much joy out of reading some threads on there these days. I find theres a new thread everyday about the same old, same old - and i'm always thinking 'grr, this exact question was asked yesterday!'. I was a little reluctant to go there after getting my BFP anyway, and its easy to fill yourself with worry and stuff with some of the stuff you read. :shrug:

It'll be nice to relax and chat about the good and bad, rather than all the bad! :wacko: xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi Gem :hi:

I dipped in two as couldnt stand the tri forums much longer and just like a good old natter to be honest!

I was def a head to the chest grunter haha! My midwife would practically beat me if I screamed lol. She was old school but brilliant! I had a birthing centre and it was so lovely and relaxed compared to what a lot of you have described, I would def recommend!

Madly so glad your friends LO is still baking nicely xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Welcome Gem :flower:

I only migrated to first trimester when I was bleeding in early pregnancy, and it was scary.

Its anything and everything on here, which is cool.

Anyway goodnight, am pooped x


----------



## sequeena

I'm so nervous about my scan I can't sleep :( I know it will be good news but I still can't relax. Doesn't help that OH is in work tonight!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Is it tomorrow? My hubby is away and mine is on thursday, I havent been able to sleep all week, I need him here to calm me down I'm going with just myself to wind up :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Well now it's today lol! I feel like I've waited forever to get here and now I just want it over with! Drives you mad doesn't it!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep I feel just the same!

Good luck today be sure to tell us how you get on. What time is it? X


----------



## sequeena

9:15am, think it must be one of the first appointments :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good luck! I'm in insomnia mode too!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow lucky you, mines at gone two on Thursday so I've got another night and day stewing over it!


----------



## gilz82

Golld luck for your scan this morning Sequeena :hugs: i'm sure your little bean is just fine in there!!

Madly excellent news about Lianne :happydance: so glad her little man is staying put for a little while longer!

OOOOOh gender scans tomorrow Pink and Sofiekirsten i think, so exciting more grads baby genders. Do either of you have a strong feeling of what you are having?


----------



## PeanutBean

Another exciting scan day!

Madly, so glad Lianne has been given a reprieve.

Welcome gem! If you give me your EDD I'll add you to the first page. I've found all the tris have a handful of questions on permanent loop though 1st wS the worst because of all the worries. I think there are just so many people on the forum these days that it's hard to keep track. When I first joined I'd be able to read every thread in a tri each day and there'd be about a page of new threads a day, now it's more like a page every couple of hours! You'll like it here though. We just chat, it's nice. We've had scares in here to and sadly a couple of losses but it's different when it's someone you talk to every day and there have been far more happier topics of conversation.

Well I'm hoping to get to swimming this morning. Def not feeling so sick as last wed when I WAS sick so that can only be a good thing. Need to defuzz and see if I can still squeeze in my cossie.


----------



## gilz82

Oh swimming sounds lovely Peanut :thumbup: there aren't any aquanatal classes locally to me and i really quite fancied it as well. Also wanted to try prenatal yoga but surprise surprise there aren't any of them on the go either.

Hope you have fun and aren't sick today!


----------



## pinkclaire

There's one here I went to when I was pregnant with James, my hubby is away a lot at the moment but i am going to try and go when I can. It's so lovely being in water feels so light!

I'm feeling really big at the moment, my tummy doesn't feel like it can stretch anymore and there's loads of pressure on my stomach muscles which is a tad uncomfortable! I'm only just half way through what will I be like soon:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

I don't feel that way about my bump yet Pink, but i feel like my boobs might actually explode :rofl:

God knows what they'll be like when the baby arrives and my milk comes in and doesn't go anywhere!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!

Wow so many posts to catch up on!:

Peanut on here they class 3rd tri as 27 weeks, but like you say, we're 26 tomorrow- we might as well let ourselves in, i dont want to be stuck in 2nd tri anymore!!:wacko:

Madly im glad your friend and her bubs is ok, im sure baby would have been fine at 34 weeks but its that peace of mind isnt it to go full term.

Gem, welcome to the grads, im with everyone else in saying i hated the 1st tri forum, it was full of so much negativity i stopped using it.

Well, my little man is finally using his legs properly, instead of feeling little flutters up by my ribs, i rested my doppler up by there this morning, he started kicking/rocking the doppler around:happydance:. 'we have a working pair of legs!'. ive been noticing a big change in movements this past week, more quiet periods,not always quiet as strong and in the same place as they used to be, so i thought id get the doppler out and see what was going on. HB has moved nearer my belly, and kicks nearer my ribs and the fiddly movements still down low.

ive begun to notice however i can now only lie on my back for so long with my doppler before i start to feel a bit funny, lightheaded,babies definately do have an effect on that artery i think.


----------



## gilz82

Yay on working legs Madcat :rofl:

I've also had that lightheaded feeling the past couple of days if i'm lying on my back when i'm awake, but oddly i've woken up on my back the past couple of mornings. Not entirely sure how my body is managing that but reckon i might need to shove a pillow behind me so that i can't roll over during the night anymore.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> Golld luck for your scan this morning Sequeena :hugs: i'm sure your little bean is just fine in there!!
> 
> Madly excellent news about Lianne :happydance: so glad her little man is staying put for a little while longer!
> 
> OOOOOh gender scans tomorrow Pink and Sofiekirsten i think, so exciting more grads baby genders. Do either of you have a strong feeling of what you are having?

Hey Gliz!

Yeah mine is tomorrow! Getting so excited now!

I have a feeling that it's going to be a girl and so does dh but we will see what tomorrow brings 

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

I've got my hospital appointment this afternoon about my daft nosebleeds. I was just sitting at my desk thinking about how i don't really want a strange man to be poking about in my nostril with his wee light on his head.

Crashed back to reality with a bump two minutes later when i realised that in May someone will be looking in a completely different hole and infact looking up my nostril isn't really that bad :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Welcome Gem...you`ll love this thread :thumbup:

Peanut enjoy your swimming sesh and I hope the :sick: stays away :thumbup:

Gilz ^^ LMAO :rofl:

madcat hon funny yesterday Charlie was kicking up near my left rib :wacko: I thought it maybe could have been vibrations but no am def sure if was feet cause when I put my hand to my belly I felt very clear kicks :dohh: Hes def head down because like Oliver he suffers from hiccups real bad :haha: and thats where my belly jerks way down :blush: So head down I reckon with feet well just kicking about :lol: I have also realised just how damn hard my belly has gotten over the last week or two its mental :loopy: David says he cant really tell its growing because he sees me everyday...I said HOW THE HELL CANT YOU SEE THIS BUMP ITS HUGE :trouble:

Goodluck for your scan sequeena although this maybe a little late now :dohh:

Sofie and Pink cant wait to see if I predict correctly tomorrow :wohoo:

How you feeling today Ozzieshunni

Thank you Ladies for all you well wishes for Lianne...it turns out her little man was just been a typical little boy yesterday :dohh: I do hope he hangs on it there but he sure seems to like scaring his mummy...they ever prepared a bed on scbu and she def thought he was on his way :(

ASM well am home off work :sick: fed up and have a banging headache...only got up about an hour ago BUT I have a full day of relaxing to myself until approx 5.30pm because MIL is picking up Oliver from school for tea....so theres just plain olde me here :thumbup: I am waiting on my MW calling me back so I can run these dizzy spells by her :thumbup: Thought it was down to the UTI but I have had them quite regularly for about 3wks now and the course of antibiotics for my UTI are finished tomorrow and the dizzy spells are still no better :nope: Am eating well so its not that but I do find that when I eat something sugary or sweet ie frosties for breakfast I feel :sick: and often bring it back up :shrug: I dont know if its GD or am just worrying because I know that my GTT is next week and am freaking out about it :sad1:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm feeling fine. A little tired because I'm trying to reset my sleep clock. I've been awake the last two nights :-(


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Madly so glad your friend is ok.x
Good luck for your scan today sequeena.x
And good luck for tomorrow sophie and pink.xx

Well I brought my lil man to the dentist.Poor wee man was so brave!The dentist filed the sharp edges as best he could and as quickly as he could.Oran was hysterical and was being held down.Luckily it was literally only 30 seconds or I might've started crying too.
Hopefully its enough so he doesn't bite his tongue again.
Her's feeling a little sorry for himself now,and eating choc buttons on my knee and having a cuddle!

Well as far as 1 born every minute,the screaming lady was pretty full on,but you just never know until you're there how you're going to cope.
I was mostly moaning,but for about the last 40mins with oran I did loose control,and was screaming the place down,and this was my 2nd baby!!
I was completely petrified when I got the sensation to push and found it hard to calm myself(add that dh wasn't there so I had no support)
I also had to apologise afterwards coz I was screaming obscenaties:blush:
The mw assured me she'd seen way worse in her time!!

Enjoy your swim peanut,and sorry you're feeling crap again madly,and great news about work loopy!!
Too much to catch up on,so hope I haven't forgotten anything!!xx


----------



## MoonLove

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :flower:

I guess, just to tell you whats going on with me right now, a quick story! I got pregnant first try back in October, which makes me 11 weeks now. I've already had 4 baby scans due to bleeding scares - i went weeks with no answers to why i was bleeding, and then on Sunday night i had an awfully heavy bleed. I was so sure we'd lost babe. :nope: After a stay in hospital and another scan, baby was seen healthy and well, growing perfectly! :happydance: I was told that there was a bleed seen in my uterus (at last, i know where its coming from!) next to the pregnancy sac, and its left me very worried. I'm praying that the bleeding doesn't return, and the bleed reabsorbs into my body! :thumbup:

Anyway, despite the scary times, i'm loving being pregnant! This is my first babe, and i'm so excited! :happydance:I've not suffered too badly with morning sickness, and i'm already getting a little bump! 


Its really nice to meet you all :hugs:
Gem xxx

Ooh, PeanutBean, my EDD is July 31st! :thumbup: x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh great news vbaby that it was quick and relatively pain free :hugs:
We have to practically sit on Oliver to clip his finger nails and toe nails :wacko: So am not sure I would have been much good at taking him to the dentist for something like that :nope: Good for you :kiss:

Well Ladies my postman just came with baby bits so I feel a little better :haha: I bought some bits from Ladies on bnb and also won some bits on ebay. Well they have arrived and I am extremely pleased all in excellent as new condition and Charlie even has a little suit for my nephew and nieces wedding party end of May :wohoo:

I think seen as I have the house to myself I may watch one born every minute as I lurk online :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry gem,meant to also say welcome.x
So glad everythings ok with your lo.I had bleeding from wk 9-13 with this baby so know how scary it can be.xx

Madly you're so organised with charlies clothes!!
We don't even have a name for our lo yet!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby so glad that Oran got his teeth sorted and at least it was a quick process :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I just started watching and shocked over the teen couple already ekkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## gilz82

gem_x said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :flower:
> 
> I guess, just to tell you whats going on with me right now, a quick story! I got pregnant first try back in October, which makes me 11 weeks now. I've already had 4 baby scans due to bleeding scares - i went weeks with no answers to why i was bleeding, and then on Sunday night i had an awfully heavy bleed. I was so sure we'd lost babe. :nope: After a stay in hospital and another scan, baby was seen healthy and well, growing perfectly! :happydance: I was told that there was a bleed seen in my uterus (at last, i know where its coming from!) next to the pregnancy sac, and its left me very worried. I'm praying that the bleeding doesn't return, and the bleed reabsorbs into my body! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, despite the scary times, i'm loving being pregnant! This is my first babe, and i'm so excited! :happydance:I've not suffered too badly with morning sickness, and i'm already getting a little bump!
> 
> 
> Its really nice to meet you all :hugs:
> Gem xxx
> 
> Ooh, PeanutBean, my EDD is July 31st! :thumbup: x

Hi Gem :flower:

I completely understand how you are feeling. I bleed on and off for the first few weeks, several times so heavily i couldn't see how it was possible for the jellybean to still be inside. I think to date we've now had 8 or 9 scans. Each time there was either no info or different info from the last time.

Thankfully after 12wks my bleeding did seem to settle, i've only had one more episode which was at 18wks and again there didn't seem to be a hugely obvious reason for it.

FX'd that yours is now over for the rest of the pregnancy and you can get on with just enjoying being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Scan went brilliantly!! Only one baby in there so I must be growing the hulk :haha: I saw him/her straight away curled up having a little nap. Baby was not happy about straightening out though - taking after me already :D I've been put back 2 days to 10 + 6 and my due date is August 4th It was such an amazing experience!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs771.ash1/166102_1826822875507_1388356992_2043055_7762246_n.jpg

Baby measures 10cm x


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Sequeena :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm really sorry but I've completely forgotten what I've read :blush:

I'll try and remember, Madly hope you feel better soon, it could just be worried, I get dizzy spells and had it all the way through my last pregnancy so I know how it feels. Mine is because of low blood pressure so they wont do anything about it as the baby is at risk!

Vbaby great the dentist is over and done with quickly!

Gem I bled all the way through my pregnancy with James and had numerous scans, I was so worried but hes here perfectly healthy :thumbup:

I hate being pregnant, but I love having a baby so I see it as something I have to put up with lol. After I had James I was so jealous of anyone with a bump though! Cant win with me!

Found out this morning M is being sent home early tonight so he can come to the scan with me tomorrow yay! I was hating the fact I was on my own :-(


----------



## pinkclaire

Amazing Sequeena glad all was well x


----------



## molly85

GEM I JUST SAW YOU Got TO CATCH UP!!!!!!!

I think it's the same Gem laugh at me if it's not


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats Sequeena :)


----------



## MoonLove

molly85 said:


> GEM I JUST SAW YOU Got TO CATCH UP!!!!!!!
> 
> I think it's the same Gem laugh at me if it's not

:happydance:Ahaha, hii!!

Sequeena, congrats!


Edit: Postman just came and still no Angelsounds Doppler :'(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG all that screaming is really not what its like!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you girls I'm so chuffed. Just found out a good friend is ahead of me by a month too! :D


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies- what is a dnc?

One of the girls (actually the one who rubbed in my face at 4 weeks that she was preg and i wasn't - because we didn't know yet) went to hear the heartbeat on thursday- she was 10 weeks along. They couldn't find it- and told her she needed a *dnc*.

So now, they're saying she lost the baby.


What? Is a dnc? 

AND my midwife told me it was still early so if i didn't hear it, not to panic. we found it, but still- thats really weird. they also did a scan on her at like 7 weeks... which is totally NOT normal unless you suspect a problem. Or so i thought.


----------



## madcatwoman

congratulations, lovely scan pic Sequeena!

Gilz, id be greatful its just your nostril he's looking up!:haha::haha:

Madly, yes baby b is head down, his legs just swim around up ubove my belly and occassionally can be felt. but like peanuts baby ive always felt alot going on with his hands/arms down there!.

ive been bad. come back from tesco and downed a cream egg & a twirl.


----------



## vbaby3

I just got 2 cream eggs on the way home from the school run!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Thats great news sequeena,I'm delighted for you!x
And also great news pink that you don't have to go for your scan alone!.x
Madcat and peanut(and me tomorrow) we're down to double figures!99days to go!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Thats great news sequeena,I'm delighted for you!x
> And also great news pink that you don't have to go for your scan alone!.x
> Madcat and peanut(and me tomorrow) we're down to double figures!99days to go!

double figures:happydance::happydance: bring it on i say!

have you had your cream egg? have you eaten both?(i would). i nearly bought an easter egg for myself if im being brutally honest!.

madly, i really dont want to be a screamer, with any sort of pain i usually grit my teeth and wince, i just dont think im one of lifes screamers!:shrug:


----------



## MoonLove

vbaby3 said:


> madly, i really dont want to be a screamer, with any sort of pain i usually grit my teeth and wince, i just dont think im one of lifes screamers!:shrug:

Haha, i'm the same, i'm worried about making loads of noise :haha: I imagine i'll be swearing like a sailor :blush: x


----------



## gilz82

When my sisters friend was in labour she told the MW she only got pregnant cos her fiance had :sex: with her while she was sleeping :rofl:

The poor man was absolutley mortified and terrified that the MW would believe it was true, which it obviously wasn't, the MW just laughed and said trust me i've been told much worse :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> When my sisters friend was in labour she told the MW she only got pregnant cos her fiance had :sex: with her while she was sleeping :rofl:
> 
> The poor man was absolutley mortified and terrified that the MW would believe it was true, which it obviously wasn't, the MW just laughed and said trust me i've been told much worse :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Thats great news sequeena,I'm delighted for you!x
> And also great news pink that you don't have to go for your scan alone!.x
> Madcat and peanut(and me tomorrow) we're down to double figures!99days to go!
> 
> double figures:happydance::happydance: bring it on i say!
> 
> have you had your cream egg? have you eaten both?(i would). i nearly bought an easter egg for myself if im being brutally honest!.
> 
> madly, i really dont want to be a screamer, with any sort of pain i usually grit my teeth and wince, i just dont think im one of lifes screamers!:shrug:Click to expand...

Yip I did oink oink!!!
Had my lunch then ate them both with a nice cuppa coffee!Delish!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: LMAO :rofl:

The MW asked me how I was going to get Oliver out if I didnt comply with having the epidural....so I said `I`m not not with an epidural anyway I will close my legs!` Now it seems a totally riddick thing to say :rofl: But I didnt want an epidural they practically gave me no choice :sad1:


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> When my sisters friend was in labour she told the MW she only got pregnant cos her fiance had :sex: with her while she was sleeping :rofl:
> 
> The poor man was absolutley mortified and terrified that the MW would believe it was true, which it obviously wasn't, the MW just laughed and said trust me i've been told much worse :haha:

Thats sooo funny!!!!
You really do completely out of character things!
In my head I was telling myself to stop shouting at the mw,and be rational and calm down,but I just ignored my sensible self and kept doing it.
Then the midwife gave out to me and I was nearly sulking like a bold child,and asking her(she looked about 18!)how many babies she'd pushed out lately:blush::blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Ha ha madly!!!
I was also begging and pleading for a c section near the end!or forceps!!ANYTHING JUST GET IT OUT!!
I did this both times,and will probably do it again:blush:
I am actually by nature very laid back and I go with the flow etc but I turned psycho,dh was scared!Well 1st time when he was actually there.He managed to avoid it all 2nd time round and just make an appearance for the nice bits!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m watching on born at christmas highlights programme now :dohh:

vbaby I remember the gas&air making things seen very familiar like I had been there in that room before :haha: I guess I was hallucinating or summat. Its funny the things you remember and come out with total crap. I was well stroppy with the MW but I didnt want an epidural by this stage I had pushed for an hour and he turned so I wasnt best pleased...its as if your partly there and totally rational but then theres also the irrational you which isnt really you anyway that keeps popping out. I just kept saying I will do it on my own, your crap :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

:haha::haha::haha::haha:
And the pethidine makes you even more off your head!


----------



## madcatwoman

i was watching one of the old episodes, some woman on G&A, she told the MW it made her feel sick,MW told her to carry on with it and it would pass, then she threw up. this is the very reason why i dont want G&A, i dont want to risk it!.
i really want an epidural.


well girls, ive just sobbed my heart out watching neighbours, my face is all red&blotchy now.


----------



## pinkclaire

When I was in latent labour the midwife sent me for a bath and my labour kicked off while I was in there I pulled the plug really quick cos I felt like I was drowning and was just led in the bath naked not being able to move. I was laughing my head off but I couldn't move so the midwife and my hubby had to lift me out and wheelchair me across the room it was ridiculous lol but very funny at the time! I just literally felt like I couldn't move!

I was sick all through my labour, I managed to go through all those paper bowl things that they had in the cupboard :blush: I hope I'm not sick this time!

Who was asking about heartbeat? They wouldn't book you I'm for D and C at 10 weeks for not finding the heartbeat alone, there must be more to it than that. My midwifes have always said they won't try until 14 weeks at least as it causes to much worry xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmm one born at christmas was very interesting too :) Am booking myself a birth just like the lady george (georgina) who had a little baby girl rebecca thats the sort of birth I want :)

madcat I was only :sick: after delivery but then I was very unwell they thought I had something wrong with my heart :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Quick check in before my drive to newcastle. Well done sequeena, glad all is well! I've had a cream egg today too. :D Swimming was ok but it was the horrid mw who my mum hated at my birth which made me feel blue and really weird.

Madcat I'm watching neighbours before going but reading this missed the sentence so not crying thank goodness! Don't like Steph much anyway. :haha:

Feeling quite a lot less sick than normal so that's lucky. Long day ahead of me yet. Might check in before bed, depends how I feel when I get home tonight.

Bye!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have a safe journey Peanut :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Can't believe you girls all like cream eggs! I think they are sooo horrible :haha:

I feel left out again, no cream eggs and no britax pram for me :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,I didn't get sick until after shay was born,and not at all with oran.
The gas and air didn't make me feel sick,pethidine definately did!
Everyones different.My sister is like you with the whole getting sick thing,and wouldn't do gas and air,but got the epidural and she didn't get sick or anything.
Personally speaking(I know some will disagree!)the epidural is wonderful for a 1st labour,so i'm with you on that 1 madcat!
The hardest bit of 1st labours is just not knowing how long its gonna take,so in my opinion if an epidural will leave you painfree for 5,6,7 hrs of that,well bring it on!!
After slow labour with shay for 2 days,and I finally got to 4cm's I got the epidural.
I still laboured for 11 more hrs.Thank god I got it,don't think I could have coped with another 11 hrs,and of the pain getting worse.
I was even able to have little snoozes,so it gave me the relief to ensure I had the energy to push him out myself.
I know some had bad experiences with epidurals,and mine did start to wear off on 1 side,so it wasn't perfect,but it did give me a good few hrs painfree!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz I dont have no cream eggs :dohh: Just a bar of galaxy :rofl:

vbaby I agree with the epidural for a first labour mine was prolonged early labour started on the Monday aft 1pm and I eventually delivered him at 2.45pm on the Friday it was managable until very early hours of the Friday but I was so exhausted by then the epidural even though I was forced to have it because of Olivers position helped me nap so I guess I have to be grateful for that plus I nearly had a c-sec so would have had to have it in the end anyways :wacko: This time I am hoping labour will be a whole lot quicker :thumbup: They say its quicker after your first I hope thats right for me :lol: That said if I have GD I will be taken in at 38wks and labour started for me but either way I intend to do it with just gas&air :thumbup: So for someone who had it rough and def knows whats she letting herself in for going for the `natural` option 2nd time around says just how much one needs to be relaxed and not worry so much :)


----------



## vbaby3

Yip,madly i'm hoping for the same this time round.
I was in labour for a couple of days with shay,and only really in extreme pain with oran for about 2 hrs,so quite a big difference there!!
I just had gas and air for the last half hr or so.
The recovery was so much easier,havin just had gas and air,I was practically dancing about the room an hr after oran was born!I didn't even stand up for about 10hrs after having shay!Dh couldn't believe the difference.

I was havin a nosy in my records at hospital last visit,and my labour with oran is recorded at 50 mins!and my pushing was 6mins!
Hoping the same for you,peanut and all the other 2nd time mammies!and for me too!


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm back from the hospital. I had a weird little damaged blood vessel in my nostril so they cauterised it which was slightly sore but not too bad. No have the lovely job of sticking my finger up my nose twice a day for 10 days to put cream on it, won't I look pretty :haha:

You lot need to stop talking about chocolate, I'm not even a big chocolate fan but I seriously want some now!


----------



## madcatwoman

IM HUNGRY:growlmad:
:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:

i could eat for england!, sooo very hungry


----------



## gilz82

Me too Madcat I'm now going to have to take my lazy butt to the shop cos all I have in is cereal or yogurt. Neither of which I want to eat :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bless ya vbaby hon :hugs: I certainly hope I get a better labour this time...I really want to bond with Charlie cause I felt really detached from Oliver and it made for an hard time :sad1: I want that baby in my arms as soon as he comes out :)

Great news about your nose Gilz :wacko: I fancy yogurt :haha: I will have yours :thumbup:

madcat am always hungry at the mo too :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: I just won four pairs of pants for Charlie on ebay for 4.02 :dance: Another thing I can cross of my now tiny list :)

My nan just bought me two gorgeous knitted cardis for him they are just beautiful I love knitted items :) one cardi has teddy bear buttons and the other plain so I have just bought some blue baby feet buttons on ebay so I can replace them for a cute touch :thumbup:

Heres my list of stuff we have left to get :)

Another pack of vests 0-3mths
Bibs (x20)
Socks (x6)
A few blankets and shawls

Changing Mats (x2)
Avent Teats (size 0 x6)
Baby Alarm
Drawers from Ikea to match rest of furniture

Rain Mac, Adaptors and Foot Muff for Britax Buggy

AND THAT IS IT!


----------



## gilz82

God Madly you are so organised. I'm so jealous I've not idea where to start with the clothes buying.


----------



## vbaby3

Jeez madly!!You're certaintly all set!
I just bought 6 sleepsuits,7vests a blanket and some bibs and 1 outfit!
And i'll probably need all that for hospital!
Will wait and see what she gets for pressies and stuff,have enough to keep me going anyway,have some white bits and pieces to get down from attic too.
Have to get new bottles and stuff,but everything else will be recycled from the boys.

When are you all going to pack your hospital bags?I was thinking at about 30wks just in case.I've been picking up bits and pieces for my hospital bag too.
It starts to seem so real once you actually pack it!!


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry gilz,meant to say glad your nose is ok!!Cauterising it sounds a bit sore:cry:


----------



## gilz82

It wasn't super fun vbaby but I coped :blush: I was more grossed out by the camera they stuck up my nostril to look around. 

What all do you need to put in your hospital bag, sorry if that's a stupid question. Oh an also stupid question number two, do you need to sterilise the new bottles before you take them with you to the hospital?


----------



## madcatwoman

good question gilz!

and what do you do with night feeds, can you keep some pre boiled water in a jug or something in the babies room ready for when he wakes up and make up his bottle there and then(have a bottle warmer)?. or can you make up the bottle entirely the night before so you just have to warm it in the night?.



im full now by the way!:happydance:

madly well done with the ebay clothes, i still need alot more, and blankets, im going to have to pull my finger out!


----------



## madcatwoman

> When are you all going to pack your hospital bags?I was thinking at about 30wks just in case.I've been picking up bits and pieces for my hospital bag too.
> It starts to seem so real once you actually pack it!!

my friend had hers packed for 30 weeks, she also washed all babies clothes at 30 weeks too (btw- do you have to use non bio?)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I wanted to get organised esp since now am going on Mat Leave early and will be on half pay sooner than originally planned :wacko: I have my eye on the stuff I want to complete my list its just a matter of slowly buying it now :) I am hoping most of David bonus in March after we TAX and MOT car can be banked to make the shortfall in my wages :thumbup: So the more we get now the less then iykwim. I have a few things for sale on ebay and some more to add so any cash made there will go towards paying for bits as well :) I am lucky my little sis keeps throwing bits my way that her dd my niece is growing out of or doesnt need/use anymore and most family members generally ask what we need so I can ask for gift cards or whatever which I know they will be happy to get for us and I can then use them for bigger size clothes as and when he needs them :) Our biggest buys are the drawers, buggy accessories and baby alarm. My Mum will buy us summat (shes has already offered!) but I dont want to put a financial load on her right now esp as the family business is going under and my parents are losing work left right and centre and may have to make staff redundant which isnt great :nope: Am sure it will all work out whatever happens :)

As for my hospital bag vbaby I plan on doing this as soon as I go on Mat Leave so prob 31-32 weeks. I plan on treating myself to some new PJs and possibly a new matching dressing gown although I have one which will do but I guess I deserve it considering I will be putting in lots of work and having lots of visitors :) Then its a few toiletries but tbh I live 5mins drive from the hospital so am not going to pack like am moving out of home like I did with Oliver I plan on keeping it simple :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh another good question Madcat, I was wondering the same thing as we got a bottle warmer in our steriliser set.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No madcat I dont use non-bio and never have...Oliver clothes have always been washed in whatever we buy surf or whatever :thumbup: Its all to play on safe side to do with allergies and ezcema and stuff far too cautious if you ask me :dohh:

You dont need to take your bottles into the hospital as the hospital provides little glass bottles or milk and an assortment of teats for you free of charge or they should be as they are supplied to nhs by the different milk companies.

As for Mat Bag.....

you - a few nighties/pjs, dressing gown, slippers, changes of underwear (plenty) , socks (your feet can get very cold!), toiletries (your usual stuff really!) a towel (although the hospital should provide nice to have your own I think!) Mat Pads, breast pads and going home outfit. 

Snacks, something to drink and maybe read unless you go into hospital at latter stages

baby - sleepsuits 2-3, vests 2-3, cardi, bibs, hat (v.important because it helps regulate a babys body temp after birth), blanket/shawl, going home outfit, nappies (not provided) cotton wool for changing bum (not provided) nappy bag (not provided)

OH AND DONT FORGET YOUR MOBILE PHONE LIKE I DID CAUSE I COULDNT REMEMBER ANYONES TELEPHONE NUMBER TO CALL THEM :haha:

Remember your OH can always bring anything you forget/need if you stay is longer than a day or two!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks madly, will keep that list!

now this is going to be a stupid question. cotton wool for cleaning bums. are baby wipes not better?.


----------



## gilz82

I think you aren't supposed to use baby wipes in the first few weeks Madcat, something to do with sensitive new baby skin. 

Madly do you have to sterilise the bottles before you use them at home or are they sterile in the packaging? Thanks fors hospital bag list too :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> thanks madly, will keep that list!
> 
> now this is going to be a stupid question. cotton wool for cleaning bums. are baby wipes not better?.

They dont recommend you use baby wipes until I think they now recommend 6mths again to do with the allergy thing :dohh: I think Oliver was three months old when we switched. Basically you are suppose to use cooled boil water or luke water tap water and cotton wool to clean babys bum :thumbup: We had one of those tiny tupperware pots we used to put the water in at change time. This is something I will be doing to begin with and then switching to wipes at about 3mths again!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im so stupid sometimes, well alot of the time i feel i have baby brain these days(very forgetful).

we got new curtains for baby B's room, put them up this evening. so i put the hooks in them, tie the string at the end of them, and start bunching them up like you do. im bunching and bunching and im thinking crikey "this is never ending!". then i looked again, and realised id forgotten to tie the string the other end aswell and all the string has come out, half the length of the curtain!:growlmad::cry::growlmad:
I had to get a big needle and thread all 3 lines of string back in, took sodding ages!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon you need to initially sterilise them :thumbup: When we left hospital with Oliver I asked the MW for a few of the pre-made bottles they have so I had chance to sterilise and make up bottles once I got home. They are generally happy to do this for you otherwise when OH leaves home to bring you home from the hospital get him to set the steriliser running because as long as the lid isnt lifted the bottles stay sterile for I think 4hrs :) plenty of time to get in and make up :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> thanks madly, will keep that list!
> 
> now this is going to be a stupid question. cotton wool for cleaning bums. are baby wipes not better?.
> 
> They dont recommend you use baby wipes until I think they now recommend 6mths again to do with the allergy thing :dohh: I think Oliver was three months old when we switched. Basically you are suppose to use cooled boil water or luke water tap water and cotton wool to clean babys bum :thumbup: We had one of those tiny tupperware pots we used to put the water in at change time. This is something I will be doing to begin with and then switching to wipes at about 3mths again!Click to expand...

ah ok i see!!, thanks, all has become clear now!


----------



## gilz82

Ok I feel like a super bitch but I need a moan. My OHs cousin just found out she was pregnant, not planned but will definitely be loved :thumbup: The mw calculated her dates etc and she went for her 12 week scan today to find out she's actually over 17wks!!

Now I'm jealous cos she got to skip five weeks :rofl: but also I bit peeved cos now she's due 4 weeks after me. I know for a fact now my OHs mum will want to help out loads for her as she already has two kids and I just wanted her to spend some proper quality time with our baby. I know it sounds totally petty and I understand she's in the same boat as me, her mum died just before mine, but other than my sister ive got no one here when my OH is away. 

Sorry hormonal, nutty rant over :wacko: just needed to get it out.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, i think id be ranting too!!. the unfairness of it all, esp to discover shes skipped most of 1st and 2nd tri just like that!!!!!!(not sure how you can not know for 17 weeks mind!)


----------



## pinkclaire

For bottles, get your LO used to drinking milk room temperature, it makes your life so much easier, you only need to warm if the bottles in the fridge.
You need to use freshly boiled water that has only been boiled once, then you put the water into the bottles boiling hot and allow to cool to room temp. Use a formula dispenser and measure out ready to go for how much water your using. When your LO is ready for a feed just add the milk and shake, soo much easier, can do it anywhere and great for the middle of the night!

If you are warming never use the microwave just boiling water!

Cotton wool is much softer on their bums to start with. 

Um was their anything I missed lol. 

IM STARVING!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

that sounds a bit easier!!:happydance: thanks!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

A few pointers Ladies......

buy yourself plenty of pairs of cheap knickers (like the multipacks from the upermarkets) :thumbup: I find black ones better otherwise the hospital may give you paper panties to wear and trust me they are not nice and very itchy :lol: You may have a heavy blood flow after delivery and may leak onto your panties so if you tend to wear nice ones you dont want these ruined :thumbup: Believe me the :witch: is saving up for those 9mths she hasnt visited.

Breast pads....I didnt get these as didnt plan on BF and didnt leak before delivery however jeez approx 4/5 days after delivery I woke with HUGE wet patches :haha: Had to rush David off to asda for some :lol:

I rule of thumb with making up a bottle is 1oz of water to one *level* scoop of milk formula :thumbup: Its important that the scoop of milk is level :thumbup: We level it off by running a knife along to top to make it level (I think most people do this!) You will probably be told a million and ones ways how to make up a bottle howver heres what I did with Oliver and will do with Charlie.


Set your steriliser going
Empty any remanants of water from your kettle (so no stale water in there!) and refill and boil
Let the kettle cool down
Once it has measure out the water into each bottle (there is a level measure on the side of the bottle in oz and mls...we in the uk generally use oz) 
If you fill the bottle with 3oz then you put 3 level scoops of milk, if you fill it with 4oz its 4 level scoops and so on
Put the lid on screw it tight and shake together.

Now you are suppose to do this on an individual basis everytime your baby needs feeding personally I know my baby wont wait for is feed whilst I fanny about with the above he will be screaming quite probably so once I do the above this is what I will be doing.....

I will do the above each night before bed then once the bottles have totally cooled down (might be about 5 bottles I have just made up!) I put them in the fridge to store that way when Charlie needs a bottle I simply take it out and warm in by popping it in a jug of water or the microwave. 

Two rules of thumb.. the made up bottles should be used within 24hrs but am going to use them throughout the next day so this is ok and once I warm a bottle up it can only be re-warmed within the next hr once it goes past that (ie baby is messing wether he wants his feed or not!) it needs disposing of.

As for how many ozs you make your bottle up to is entirely dependant on your baby and generally goes by there weight...I think most newborns take between 2-4oz in first few weeks at each feed so I would pick a middle amount and make my bottles up for 3oz if Charlie emptys the bottle at most feeds or seems hungry after feeding you simply up the ozs you make it up for :thumbup: 

If I am out and about I intend to sterilise my bottles and fill them with hot boiled water before going out and put pre-measure milk in those little milk powder containers you can buy that way I wont be wasting formula in case I dont use that many :thumbup: this would also work for during the night either I guess but you couldnt buy those milk dispensers when i had Oliver :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Generally Ladies you will find `your easiest way` of doing things this was just mine with Oliver :thumbup:

They are forever changing things ie my god-daughter is 16mths older than Oliver and my best friend weaned her at 3mths as was the rule then when I had Oliver I was told 6mths big change in the 16mths between having our babies now its 6-9mths :saywhat: End of the day and am sure any Grad who already has Children will agree `you do what you think is best for you and baby!`


----------



## molly85

Hallloooo,

All good bottle and bum info, I have wipes but I also have cottonwool, probably less grim for those girly bits. 
Think I might turn steriliser back on once bottle is out then I know its roughly sterile. I'm not big on sterilising as, as soon as baby is on the floor tehy have contact with god knows what that you can't see.

Gilz, have ya self a good old moan.
Plus I hate cream eggs and don't have a britax.

Seen occy health I've been recommended phased return to work and desk duties (did I mention that over a month ago?) 
So my boss has said nope with teh staffing levels he will speek to HR tomorrow and I am basically suspended on full pay until I am redeployed until they sort somethng out lol.

And I wanted to go to work. Plus i have like 2 weeks holiday to squeeze in by april. 

Gem are you teh Gemm from teh 4c's thread?


----------



## loopylollipop

Aww Molly sorry you couldnt get to go back to work :hugs: At least you are still on full pay. How is the pain?

Gilz - :hugs::hugs: moan away hun thats what this thread is for. And LMAO after whole 'looking at holes ' thing!:haha: Lets hope your icky nose bleeds stay away.

Sequeena - congrats on the scan, you are well on your way now girl :thumbup:

Gem, lots of us on here had a similiary pregnancy start to yours, so take heart.

For the scan girls tomorrow - Happy Scan Day :kiss::happydance::kiss: Oooooo so exciting I love it. More Madly predicitions comin up :happydance:

Peanut, the swimming sounds lovely. I cant seem to be able to muster to do anything at the moment except eat and sleep. I really must do something. I am not going to antenatal classes I dont think, so I need to get my bum in gear. There is antenatal yoga nearby, may try go after my nights next week. Hopefully these will be last set of nights for at least a year :happydance::happydance:

MW appointment this am....my consultant appointment never appeared and they denied ever receiving the referral. Anway got one now in two weeks.


----------



## molly85

Aqua natal is not recommended when you have SPD. 

Pains not to bad but then i am being a lazy bum.


----------



## molly85

Yay more scans congrast on yours Sequeena


----------



## gilz82

Aw Loopy that's a giant pain in the arse. Pretty much a carbon copy of my first supposed consultant appointment. Glad they got another appointment sorted for you though :happydance:

Pink and Sofiekirsten happy scans tomorrow, I wonder if Madly has predicted another two correctly.


----------



## MoonLove

molly85 said:


> Gem are you teh Gemm from teh 4c's thread?

4c's? No, don't think thats me :haha:

Thanks for that advice Madly! :thumbup:

I found the pram/pushchair i want! Yay! :happydance: Took ages to find one that wasn't too expensive but that suited us! Joe says we can buy it fairly soon :happydance: xxx


----------



## molly85

aww, well welcome anyway. I was dippy before pregnancy am now even worse lol.

I ordered my pram the day after my 12 week scan got it just before my 20 week oohh its soo pretty this lot all want the Britax or own it accept gilz and I


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all I'm finally home and knackered and achey.

Molly I think Aquanatal is good for spd so long as you don't do certain wide leg exercises.

Hugs Gilz, we all have similar things we feel resentful about.

I have already packed a hospital bag since my little scare but not a baby bag. My bag has jamas (hot and cold layerable), knickers, toiletry bag, sanitary towels (need to get some big ones), nursing bra, breast pads, slipper socks, trousers, socks, top. Needs a nursing vest adding when the time comes. I only back what I need for a night as more can be got if for some reason it was a longer stay. I actually bled really lightly. I oak more on a normal period. It was weird! My periods since have all been much much worse than the lochia.

Baby bag will have vests and sleepsuits (times about 5 as we didn't take enough last time not knowing he'd be snotty and sick loads), many nappies, we use reusable wipes which are way better than disposables and cotton wool so will probably take them, blanket, towel, cardi, socks, hat, few muslins. Think that's it.

Right I'm off to bed. Night!


----------



## molly85

Physio said no to aquanatal i think I can sit in the pool but would just get cold. I'm not meant to walk far orover strain my pelvis as i have a bizarre form of this condition


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Happy new weeks to Peanut, Madcat, Loopy and me :wohoo:

Happy 22 weeks Molly yesterday, i forgot sorry :blush:, :wohoo:

Happy new weeks Vbaby and Madly tomorrow, cos chances are i'll forget again tomorrow :wohoo:

My nose feels all gross inside this morning, which was made worse by having to put the ointment up there. It's the strangest sensation, it almost feels like you are adding extra bogies to your nose :sick:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Man I'm tired. Shortly after settling to go to sleep Byron came in and was a total pain for ages before DH decided to go sleep with him in his bed to give me some peace. But he forgot to turn his alarm off so I was woken about quarter to 6. Never know how to turn the damn thing off either nor did I know if DH had an alarm do had to shout him to wake him. Finally fell back to sleep about 5 mins before breakfast arrived. Going to try again.

That's a shame about your spd Molly.

Happy new weeks all round. Third tri tomorrow for the 21sters!

Just been reading about lotus birthing where the cord isn't cut. Not heard of it before. Quite interesting but not sure I could manage it!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all , happy new weeks!(mm wonder what my fruit will be)

I really need to get way more baby clothes y'know, speepsuits versts etc...

and after 3 quieter days yesterday&today baby b is hyper again. im sat here with my belly moving around as if theres an alien lifeform in there!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well the MW rang me back this morning :) and am off to see her at 12.30 :thumbup: A little puzzled my urine sample said NO UTI but the white blood count cell was high indicating an infection somewhere :saywhat: What the hell that means I have no idea cause my symptons are very much like before when I had the other UTI....nothing is ever simple :wacko: Shes going to take my bloods and BP and go from there and she suggested I buy these iron tablets over counter (shes going to give me the name of them!) as they might help until I get my blood results :dohh: I suppose its plausible with all the weight loss am anaemic :thumbup: and shes going to give me my MATB1 too :wohoo: So this aft am going to draft a letter to work informing them 6wks as of tomorrow I am leaving :dance:

So am off to clean my kitchen (hasnt been done this week so far :dohh:) and then shower ready for my appointment....back later Ladies....Have a good day :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

ah madly, it might add up, why you have lost some weight!. i have iron in my pregnacare (why half the time i cant go for a no2!:blush:).

ive just cleaned my kitchen too (although i have the rest of the house to do as well), also cleaned my fire and fireplace.

im going to also start looking at bundles on ebay, i have a few peices of clothes for the little man, but nowhere enough, he'll spend half his early years naked at this rate!:haha:


----------



## molly85

aww madly glad shes looking after you.
Thanks Gilz, I was vaguly excited but didn't want to annoy any one bring on 24 weeks.
the bundles are fun beware people bid at the last minute to confuse you. 

LOl peanut next time he leaves teh bed he takes the alarm clock with him. att has one you can bash most enjoyable first thing. 

I can't remember if I told you girls I am now suspended on full pay a very bizzare concept. waiting to find out what work want to do


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

soooooo tired! got home from work late got to sleep at one booooo

my house was a tip and has been for about a month, dh has finally realised that no i dont have the energy to do it and no i really cant go into the kitchen as there is something in there that is making me throw up - even the bin is outside now lol and yes i really did work look after leo and keep the house lovely and tidy and no it isnt easy it is lol bless him

finally got my midwife appointment booked for next friday which is a bit funny as they told me last week they were fully booked for three weeks and all of a sudden next friday they had availability all day! hmmm bit nervous as i need to convince my midwife that despite iving about 15 miles away we are planning on moving back into the area by april and how i dont think it would be the best for my treatment and history from last pregnancy to move 3 different surgeries - they havent been taking new patients for about 1.5 years so think if i left then i wouldnt be able to come back lol grrrrr


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,happy new wks for today and tomorrow!
Good luck again with your scans today sofie and pink!!

I think madly and peanut covered everything for the hospital bag,and i also did the same madly,got about 10 cheap black knickers from primark!
I'd also advise 'always nighttime' instead of maternity pads.
I found the maternity pads bunched in the middle.
And yes,you sill need breast pads even if your not breastfeeding,i have a destroyed matress to show for not knowing that!!Smelt like vanilla ice cream though!!!

And like madly said different people will tell you different things about making bottles.I did it the old fashioned way and made up 5 or 6 bottles at a time,cooled them quicly and then straight into the fridge.
I also had a bottle warmer and found it great.For night feeds as soon as lo stirred i'd flick the swith on it and let it heat for a minute then run down and get a bottle from the fridge.
I'd lift baby and have a little cuddle on the rocking chair til it was ready.When there's only 3 or 4 ounces it warms nice and quickly anyway.
If I was going out for the day I would actually sterilize a few bottles,leave them empty and seal them up.You can get little cartons of aptamil,already mixed,so i'd take a few of them and when needed pour 1 into the pre-sterilized bottle.
They're more expensive than the big tubs,but so handy if you're out and about and don't know how long you'll be!

I don't have a britax either molly and gilz!!!

And I have to say I'm a little naughty,I did start using wipes after a couple of weeks,so much handier,and easier to get poo off!My kids didn't show a bad reaction to them so no problems.
Madcat I did change to fairy when I started having babies,and use it for us all.
A couple of months ago i was trying to be budget conscious and changed to a cheaper brand,and oran came out in ezcema!
So back to fairy for us for a few more yrs anyway!
But as madly says there's no right or wrong way of doing anything when it comes to your baby,and what works for me might not work for others,so just go with the flow and see how ya go!!


----------



## vbaby3

he he he molly,i'm 1 of those last second bidders!!
Its the only way I manage to win anything,i wait til the last 10 seconds lol!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Well I am off to see my mw for my 16 week appointment and then we will be off for the gender scan.

Will update as soon as I can!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

i changed to doing that after loosing some nice bits. now i have to wait for santa, I mean teh posty to arrive lol. Got a moses basket and stand for £7!!!!! got to collect it so hope its ok


----------



## molly85

Yay Sophie!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

sometimes our men need it spelling out to them nomore!,you just cant do everything!.

my Dh has certainly noticed me slow down in the last few months,he has become very good now. always brings the washing up and down for me, and the hoover,he hauls me off the couch of an evening now he realises stomach muscles no longer do the job so effeciently.

well, ive started to pull my finger out and add bundles to my sleep suit and vest collection, found the sleep suit bundles cheaper on ebay and have just bought 7, packs of vests are the same price or cheaper from asda so we'll go there on the weekend..

Mmm...whats for lunch?


----------



## molly85

we had bacon sarnies but not your cup of tea me thinks.

why have a i been so prepared and have barley any thing left to buy. Matt wants to get shelves today I want 1 to go over the changeing table and cot to put bottles of stuff on and all this damn cotton wool lol 

Need more sheets an blankets. maybe some flat towels but we have plenty 2 in brown so convienet for a bare bum lol no accedent staining there. Oh and stuff to go on the walls


----------



## madcatwoman

oh yes and we need sheets and blankets. we need a changing table(theyre quite dear!!) and a chest of drawers. think we'll have to wait until next month to get the dear stuff now.

Oh no, i like bacon, makes me thirsty, but i like it!.


----------



## molly85

whoops I think peanut is our veggy whoops again lol.

Try Ikea, I think we got the cheapest one tehy do for under £30 it has a top thing and goes with our cheap cot, once abby can climb we will get her a proper bed so at about a year.


----------



## PeanutBean

Veggie here :wave: lol

Molly a shelf over the cot seems good til you remember shelves fall off sometimes! I'd say put it near but not over.

I've been working super hard. On walk now and even that has been a work phone call. Seems I need to write my reward and recognition policy in an afternoon!

Oh I've always used fairy non bio.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, hope your all well, just checking in quickly before I get off to my scan,I'll update you later.

xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck Sofie and Pink for your scans :wohoo:

Well my MW is such a doll and a really nice lady :) She did bloods to check to see if I am anaemic and all the usual stuff and also took an extra sample for HBA1C which is a blood test that apparently looks at your blood levels over the last three months :wacko: She dipsticked my urine and apparently the white cells are raised again so something is going on in there :dohh: however my urine sample was ok for sugar/glucose levels which is good news because it looks good for my GTT next week that I may not have GD this time :wohoo: Apparently at this stage of pregnancy the sugar/glucose dont really change as an indication of GD so if I have it full stop then the likelyhood is it would have shown at least a trace in my urine by now :dance: She has asked me to remind her to dipstick my urine with a glucose stick at my next appointments with her because this is no longer routinely done however she says it will give me peace of mind that it hasnt changed :lol: She weighed me after I explained the loose clothes and obvious weight loss issue and bizarely I have gained 1 kilo :saywhat: Fook knows where :rofl: She measured my fundus level and said I am measuring 26wks :) When I am infact 25wks tomorrow, she says this isnt a sure indication of a big baby as at this stage its hard to tell however not to worry because at this stage a small baby is something they would be looking for :thumbup: She has given me my MATB1 form and agrees I am doing the right thing were work is concerned she has also said to call her up if work gets too hard or difficult and she will arrange for me to be signed off until Mat Leave commences....bless her :) She has recommended I buy some irons tablets over the counter from the chemist just for this week until I get my iron levels back :thumbup: She says it might perk me up a little :haha: Which I plan on doing when I go do the school run and other than that I am back to see her on the 10th Feb but if I need to see her before I am to just call :) She has asked for me to text her next Tues/Weds so she can check my iron level results for me just incase she forgets however all results will be available on the clinic systems when I go for my GTT so I can always ask there. Lovely appointment shes such a great MW to have :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

sounds like you have a good MW there madly, give the iron tabs a go!:thumbup:

My fundus height measured 24 weeks:wacko: but im 26 weeks today?. she didnt sound concerned though, didnt say anything really.

ive just won two bundles of baby clothes on ebay bundles of mostly vests and a bundles of sleepsuits.:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly that's fab your midwife is taking really good care of you. My midwife is a balloon and that's me being nice. Also the proper mw for my surgery is seconded somewhere else to cover an absence so I've never met her and frequently end up seeing a different mw each time which means I have to explain the whole one kidney, daily blood thinning injections carry on each time. 

I'm just trying to work up the energy to walk the dog, I'm feeling sooo lazy today and work was bedlam earlier as we were getting new software installed.


----------



## PeanutBean

Better than iron tablets Madly get yourself some spatone. :thumbup: Much more effective and no side effects! Fixed my anaemia twice where iron tablets made no difference and it was my MW who recommended it in the first place. Sadly not on prescription though.

I feel sleepy and weird now. Managed to eat some lunch and took the dog earlier. The Sainsbury's delivery was cocked up so I had to be out and back in time for 2pm when they were bringing the rest of the order. It's been pissing it down though so glad I went when it was dry.

Might just not get the policy written this afternoon! :rofl:


----------



## MoonLove

Hi girls! Hope you're all well and i hope your scan is great, pinkclaire! Are you finding out baby gender today? :happydance:

I wondered if anyone knew what 'Adnexa' means in pregnancy terms. I'm reading the scan report, and next to 'scan reason' and 'fh' it says 'Adnexa: Seen.'

What does that mean? :shrug:


I'm feeling so so sick (and angry because my doppler sitill hasn't arrived :growlmad:) and i'm trying hard to keep it down. I've become so scared of being sick since i last bled, i'm supposed to be relaxing my tummy, but when i'm sick it pulls the muscles down there so hard. :nope: I'm scared it'll bring on another bleed. Gah, i don't know how i'll last til my 20 week scan not knowing if this bleed has reabsorbed itself or not :dohh: xxx


----------



## gilz82

Aw Gem hon :hugs: I understand how you feel. What sort of helped me cope was just trying to get through each day rather than thinking about getting to week 20 or whatever. Then each little day is another day closer to a happy outcome. 

Oh and girls incase any of you didn't get stuff through in the post Asda start their next baby and toddler event on the 18th of this month. So maybe the chance for some more bargains :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wiki says this:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adnexa_uteri I'd guess it means the other bits have been checked.

Oh Gem I meant to tell you after your last post that I had bleeding with my son. It started about 7 weeks and last right up to 12 where it ended in a giant red bleed that scared me even though I'd been told to expect it. For me the bleed was caused by implantation of the placenta and I had an early scan at nearly 9 weeks which showed a pool of blood and I was told it might be reabsorbed or more likely I'd get more bleeding, hence the big one at 12 weeks. I don't think it's so rare. Chin up! Bet you'll be fine!


----------



## MoonLove

PeanutBean said:


> Wiki says this:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adnexa_uteri I'd guess it means the other bits have been checked.
> 
> Oh Gem I meant to tell you after your last post that I had bleeding with my son. It started about 7 weeks and last right up to 12 where it ended in a giant red bleed that scared me even though I'd been told to expect it. For me the bleed was caused by implantation of the placenta and I had an early scan at nearly 9 weeks which showed a pool of blood and I was told it might be reabsorbed or more likely I'd get more bleeding, hence the big one at 12 weeks. I don't think it's so rare. Chin up! Bet you'll be fine!

Thats very very reassuring thank you! To be honest, my other bleeds didn't panic me - i'd bled bright red with huge clots and i'd seen baby healthy and well on the screen - but nothing prepared me for how much i bled last weekend, i was terrified, not only for baby but for myself. I was thinking 'I pray this isn't a miscarriage, but if its not, why on earth am i bleeding this much?!" :shrug::nope: I've been worried because i feared that my bleeding was escalating. Its been a small amount of red blood/clotting beforehand, and loads of brown yucky blood, i really believed it was stopping, and then lo-and-behold Sunday night comes and i'm gushing blood everywhere. :nope:

You saying that you experienced a big bleed at 12 weeks, i pray that i had mine last weekend. I'm really frightened of bleeding again, so i hope its all healing now. 

Thank you :hugs:(and thank you for wiki link :thumbup:) xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies I'm back! I'll put some scan photos on later but it's a :pink: bundle which I'm really excited about and thought it was as i feel so different to when I was pregnant with James! Sorry Madly you were wrong for me! Xx


----------



## MoonLove

pinkclaire said:


> Thanks ladies I'm back! I'll put some scan photos on later but it's a :pink: bundle which I'm really excited about and thought it was as i feel so different to when I was pregnant with James! Sorry Madly you were wrong for me! Xx

WOO! Congratulations!! :happydance: 

May i ask how you felt different in this pregnancy? I'm trying to make sense of any of my symptoms, so that when i find out baby's sex in March, i can see if theres any truth to gender-symptom-spotting :haha: xx


----------



## gilz82

:wohoo: congrats Pink, you are the first one Madly's got wrong though :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Unless Loopy's does turn out to be a boy. Poor Madly. We all got cocky and the spell broke!

Welcome to the girl club pink!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw thats great news pink,welcome to team pink!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Congrats!

I felt baby move last night/early this morning. I had my hand by my left hip and I felt two little flutters :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Nooooo....madly got one wrong?????

congrats on your girlie!:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats on movement Ozzie!

I just got sent a tens machine today. Wish I could try it out. Might use it on DH's headaches to see what he thinks of it! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> 
> I felt baby move last night/early this morning. I had my hand by my left hip and I felt two little flutters :cloud9: :happydance:

yay for the movements!!:happydance::happydance:

you watch, those little flutters will slowly but surely become more regular,
then one day it will feel like you have a twitchy muscle in there, then that becomes stronger, until one day your lying in the bath and see your skin move!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Yay for movements Ozzie, I'm still getting nothing over here, 22weeks and no movement :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gilz is this your first baby? totally normal not to feel it at 22 weeks as you dont always recognise it, it is honestly like when gas moves around in your stomach and you can literally feel it moving on point to another, its a bit like that. with my ds i first felt it at 16 weeks my friend who was also pregnant with their first didnt feel hers until 25 we were the same size and everything, she did mention though that when she felt it she suddenly realised that the feeling was a little familiar

congrats on the little girly, i am siding more and more girl with this one now so will prob be a boy lol lol would be happy either way as it would be lovely for leo to have a brother as well lol aw its funny i always wanted a girl but now i have a boy i cant imagine myself with a little girl you know lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all! I didn't expect to feel movement so soon! I was literally in shock :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmmm do you think if i made some puff pastry, got some baked beans and some nice sausages i could get my greggs bean and sausage slice fix as much as a ruddy well wanted? hmmmm hope so its going on the shopping list lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats pink on Team :pink: 

Sorry I got your prediciton wrong :dohh: Not doing very well alately am I :wacko: Funny enough I seem to be getting more :blue: predicitons correct than :pink: so that is weird :lol: My prediction thread is currently 20/29 of those ladies who have had gender confirmation!

Well Ladies I now have diahorrea :saywhat: just came on all of a sudden ekkkkkkkkkkk what next I have to ask :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies! Nevermind madly that's a good statistic anyway!

Gem, with james I was so sick, felt like crap the whole way through my pregnancy, had bad skin, went completely off garlic to the point I would spew if I smelt the smallest bit!

With this one I noticed weight going on round my middle, didn't feel sick, my skins actually quite nice and everyone keeps commenting on how nice my hair is?! Plus I can't stop eating hehe.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly that absolutely sucks! you are certainly keeping the docs on their toes! sickness seems to be easing for me which i have to say is a relief but in turn it has meant that i am shoving food in my mouth all.the.time! i am so bloated that people ask me how far along i am and i say nearly 2 months they all go err what seriously you look at least four - ah geez thanks thanks so much for that and you i have to say look at least 6 but i am sure your bloating will look better in the morning to make you look 5! rude!
everyone keeps saying oh could it be twins all that extra blood and water retention - which then got me thinking i did take soy cd1-5 which is supposed to make you release more eggs and funnily enough i took soy the month before cd 4-9 didnt get pregnant but cd 1-5 got pregnant hmmmmm was there more for the spermies to aim at and did they get them all? eek! probably just normal bloating but seriously cant remember being this bloated with leo at all! eek!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My pregnancies have been totally opposite too and I have two boys :lol:

With Oliver except heartburn latter stages, swollen ankles (was a very hot summer!) and the back problems (I always suffer anyway!) that was my lot

With Charlie where the heck do I start :rofl: seriously I have had everything going :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I have been the same past two days, I think for me it's a mild virus.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Madly! 

I'm surprised we had a girl, but just felt it from the start, with James his name popped into both our heads from really early on, we never decided on a girls name when I went into labour lol. With this one it was the opposite, I got a girls name but not a boys? And it wasn't one we were thinking of before! 

Sorry to hear your feeling crap :-( you guys seem so much further along than me though!


----------



## MoonLove

pinkclaire said:


> Thanks ladies! Nevermind madly that's a good statistic anyway!
> 
> Gem, with james I was so sick, felt like crap the whole way through my pregnancy, had bad skin, went completely off garlic to the point I would spew if I smelt the smallest bit!
> 
> With this one I noticed weight going on round my middle, didn't feel sick, my skins actually quite nice and everyone keeps commenting on how nice my hair is?! Plus I can't stop eating hehe.


Ooh, going by that - i'm having a girl! (Although i've been so sure its a boy!). I haven't suffered too badly with morning sickness - i can't stop eating - suchh an appetite! I've gone off drinks though, can't touch water or tea but i'm very thirsty, so i sip squash and chocolate/banana milk :happydance: My skin is terrible though, got such a rash (that i think is caused by the sickness) on my cheeks. The doc in A&E said 'Oh you've got really bad acne, has that always been there?' I was so offended, haha, me and Joe had such a laugh about it! Its just a skin condition i seem to have, i get red blotches round my eyes when i cry, and now i'e started with the sickness, its appeared round my cheeks. :haha:


Ooh! Turns out my Doppler did arrive today!! :happydance: Postie must have left it with the guy in the downstairs flat, cos when Joe got home, he handed it to me! 


I spent half an hour crying and sobbing because i felt like i'd bled again (i hadn't, thank God), so after feeling a little daft, i got the doppler out. It took about half an hour to find baby heartbeat, but it seems i was looking too low into my pelvis, and once i started looking higher, i found it loud and clear! :happydance: So amazing! I measured it at 175-180bpm :thumbup:

My tummys sore now, ow ow ow! xxx


----------



## gilz82

Nomore - I have an anterior placenta so that's why I've not felt anything yet. The stupid thing is right up the front as far as my jellybean's head. I knew it'd be later to feel movements but it's still soooo frustrating. 

Aw Madly sorry you are feeling horrible again hon :hugs: you really are having a crappy time of it just now.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry about the delay this child is one stubborn baby!

And the result is in!

We are team :blue: !!!

:flower:


----------



## MoonLove

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry about the delay this child is one stubborn baby!
> 
> And the result is in!
> 
> We are team :blue: !!!
> 
> :flower:

Yayy!! Congrats!! :happydance: xx


----------



## sequeena

Woo!! Can't believe it's a boy I for sure thought girl!! X


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Sofiekirsten :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw congrats on team blue!!!!! 

aw that sucks it must be so frustrating hearing how everyone else is able to feel kicking earlier, one of my friends placenta was preventing her feeling kicking for ages i think she felt movement for the first time around 25/26 weeks? ish?

dont worry though hun i am sure you will see a massive foot sticking out of you one minute and a foot in the ribs at another lol 

oh i am getting impatient it feels like time is ging so fast but at the same time feels so slow cant wait to get to the point where i can find out what team we are on!

dh doesnt want to know so it is going to take a lot of convincing! i have told him i would honestly go behind his back and get an additional scan to find out! lol so in the interest of saving money he should just let me find out! i am so so so good at keeping secrets as well! when i said that to him he went no you cant know and me not - ha ha so you do want to know then! i'll get there in the end!


----------



## molly85

Yay sophie team blue, congratz on team pink Claire.

Right Im very peev'd work want to put me on sick pay now and I have a meeting on the 25th at 13:00.

I am not signed off, and Occy health say I can return. See info from Direct gov, rather annoyed:
*If you are pregnant*

Your employer must make a special assessment of the risks to pregnant mothers and their babies. If there are risks, your employer must protect you and your baby by:

adjusting your working conditions and/or hours of work
offering you other suitable work if there is any
suspending you from work for as long as necessary

If you are suspended you are entitled to full pay, including any bonuses you would have been paid. Your suspension should last until the risk to you or your baby has been removed.
There can be extra risks to the health of pregnant night workers. If you have a medical certificate saying that there's a risk you should be offered suitable day work. If none is available you can be suspended until the risk to health has passed. If you refuse reasonable alternative work your employer doesn't have to pay you.

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/HealthAndSafetyAtWork/DG_10026595

you just know when you have no intrest in returning but I am stuborn and have a point to get accross.


----------



## gilz82

Quite right Molly don't let them get away with any crap. They aren't allowed to put on sick leave.


----------



## loopylollipop

Molly you must be pretty frustrated. Occ Health have been supported and helped me get out of my paeds job (who are now going NUTS for the short notice).

Yay for the new boy and girl!!! So pleased both scans went well, and the babes are ok and healthy xx:thumbup:

ANd yay for the movements Ozzie! :happydance: I love it, the best part of being pregnant for me. I missed my bump sooooo much last time, trying to enjoy every second.

Gilz I am sure your turn will be soon :flower:

SOrry to all the poorly ladies out there :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Too right Molly :thumbup: My union confirmed this for me on Monday....basically you should be risk assessed and if you cant do the job you currently do for whatever reason ie it puts you at risk or your baby then you should be given an alt `safe` role however if none is available then you should be suspended on full pay :thumbup: Dont let them get away with this one :nope:

Congrats Sofie hon and welcome to Team :blue: :)

Gilz hon I just realised you go on Mat Leave on Charlies EDD :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats Sofie!

Gem I bled a lot with james as well so I know how it feels, Maybe it is blue, we all know men like to be difficult :haha:

I went off tea and coffee etc as well with James! Sounds very like my symptoms lol.

Molly what a pain in the bum they are being! Send them the link thats what I do with my work lol.

Who wasnt feeling movements? Wait until 30 odd weeks when they are keeping you awake all night you'll be pleased you didnt feel them then! lol. Only joking. I would say I've only been feeling mine properly this time for the last week or so, I mean I could feel something because it was my second I knew it was baby, but now its definite if that makes sense? And I have a posterior placenta and second baby! Dont worry you'll feel them soon enough!

Have you tried drinking OJ? That always wakes my babys up lol xx


----------



## gilz82

So the 29th of April should be a good day all round then Madly :happydance:

I drink loads of orange juice Pink and still nothing. I know it'll happen soon I'm just impatient :wacko: :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Done with a very polite e-mail I will be speeking to HR again tomorrow. 

I hate pregnancy brain it failed me just whne i needed it but knew it wasn't right. so spoken to old boss, e-mailed new one and grrr off I go!!!!!!!

Breathe be calm everything will be fine


----------



## molly85

loopylollipop said:


> Molly you must be pretty frustrated. Occ Health have been supported and helped me get out of my paeds job (who are now going NUTS for the short notice).
> 
> Yay for the new boy and girl!!! So pleased both scans went well, and the babes are ok and healthy xx:thumbup:
> 
> ANd yay for the movements Ozzie! :happydance: I love it, the best part of being pregnant for me. I missed my bump sooooo much last time, trying to enjoy every second.
> 
> Gilz I am sure your turn will be soon :flower:
> 
> SOrry to all the poorly ladies out there :hugs:

Occy health were lovely if a bit ditzy and very supportive.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Molly hope you get it sorted hun, I'm sure you will sweetie xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

It is amazing how some people treat pregnant women! I am not one of those pregnant women - like one woman i knew - who use pregnancy as an excuse to not work as hard as before but for some reason some employers the second you tell them you are pregnant are waiting for you to sue, make a mistake so they can discipline you, generally get rid of you, think you are taking them for a ride. every pregnant lady and their child deserves the right to be safe, to keep their job and to not feel victimised or tarred with the same brush as a very very small minority of women who do use pregnancy as an excuse - the lady i knew refused to wipe her tables, refused to carry anything including replacement napkins and cutlery for tables and even a single glass of diet coke and then retorted if anything happens to my baby i will hold you responsible to the poor waiter who said she was too busy to run such a light errand

at the end of the day hun if they cant offer you a suitable job then they will have to pay you what you are entitled to! you are not sick you are pregnant! if you were sick the only thing they could do would be to start your mat leave early if you have not been able to work due to pregnancy related illness but even then that is a minefield and not a way to get someone out the business!

you stand up for yourself hun! sometimes it is best to not say anything at the time except for i am going to take all the information away that you have just given me and look into it with a clear head thank you. that way you dont inadvertantly agree to something, my dh's boss hates him so he is going to force through a demotion for no reason which is breach of contract, i looked into it today if my dh gives even a hint of agreeing and not disagreeing with it he doesnt have a case! so stick to your guns, stand up for yourself and dont agree to anything without looking in to it especially if it rings a bit weird to you at the time!

you go girl! i hate things like this! sorry for rant lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Bloody hell molly! :growlmad: You can't be signed off sick because they choose to without any medical evidence saying you can't work! Fight the fight! We who are stronger and more determined must fight to protect those who are more vulnerable and don't know or understand their rights or are too afraid to stand up for them.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The baby's godmother and I ordered the pram today! :happydance:

Our Pram


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I intend to do this Peanut hon :thumbup: Starting tomorrow when I return to work to face my boss over the grievance I raised and also to hand in my Mat Leave notice which I know will not go down well at all :nope: But hey ho who cares...only 6wks to go tomorrrow :wohoo:

Wish me luck Ladies I will be back tomorrow aft/eve....night night :kiss:


----------



## MoonLove

May i ask when any of you ladies started buying stuff for your babes/plan on buying stuff for babes? I've a few people telling me 'its too early' and a few telling me that its fine to start looking and buying stuff now...

We figured we'd space stuff out, buy things over the months, rather than right at the end in one lump sum. I don't want to be made to feel 'guilty' for wanting to buy a few things now - just things we can put away in storage. Clothes are the last thing i'll buy, as we're waiting to find out baby gender first anyway. I've already got my eye on a few essentials and hope to buy some of them soon! :) xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think i bought the majority of stuff after our 20 weeks scan 1. for gender and 2. to save the money and go for a whole day of baby shopping retail therapy! although have to say i was still buying essential things the week before dd!

there is nothing wrong with buying stuff now! buying things early and telling people early will not cause anything bad to happen! if you want to go for it! you might find that if you sort one or two things out you will find that you can wait a few more weeks before getting the rest you know!

i will prob be waiting until after gender scan again but again purely down to the fact we have got a lot of the stuff from last time and i need to save the money for new bedding, mattresses and a few new clothes, will prob spend any extra money on buying things like nappies and wipes to help financially when on mat leave, if i put money in the bank i will spend it on things as opposed to using it for useful things lol


----------



## loopylollipop

Really like the pram Ozzi, its similar to one we are looking at.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry in the women's rights heat of the moment I forgot the rights of the grads. Congrats on your boy Sofie!

Gem this time I'm not really buying anything as I have most things. Last time I think I mostly waiting until after the 20 week scan. We had a lot of stuff passed down to us but did need to buy extra newborn as Byron was a tiddler. We got the pram when I was about 6 months I think.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

loopylollipop said:


> Really like the pram Ozzi, its similar to one we are looking at.

Can't go wrong with a £400 pram for £200! :happydance: Free shipping too.


----------



## molly85

lol I got stuff from 6 weeks once we saw that heart beat then have gradually added more. 
I got my sencible brain out and had a think. on getting slightly older clothes to as 3-6 mnths is during mat leave and if your statutory mat pay you will feel the pinch so have loads of lovely pre used items winging their way to my door.

we now just have smaller essentials to buy with the impending doom this suits our bank balances. 

Oh and remember christamas tooo.scary being 11 mnths away but must plan ahead.


----------



## madcatwoman

Is anyone else reaaaaalllllyyy hungry these days??:dohh::shrug::dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

I can't stop eating!!!


We haven't got anything yet, oh wait that's a lie I bought a swing a couple of days ago from a women off here as it was a bargain but DH doesn't know about that lol. 

We're moving a week today so need to get stuff for the house first. I'm going to do bit their rooms at some point then don't really need much just clothes (yay pretty dresses!) and some newborn nappies!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Everyone!

Ok so this is what happened at our scan!

So we got there for 5:15 and the appointment was at 5:30 so brilliant timing!
I had started drinking my water on the way down there and could feel my bladder filling up nicely.....

Then the receptionist told us they were bloody behind on scans! So I was bursting to pee and the receptionist then suggested 'Why don't you go and let a little bit out?' I was like what are you crazy what pregnant woman can only let a little bit out....

So I eventually thought sod it I am going for a wee so as soon as I got back I filled up my bladder again and then we were asked to come in...

There he was posing nicely for us...the top half not the bottom :dohh: he decided he really didn't want to show us his bits! so after 20 mins of trying she asked us to go for a walk and have some cold water and see if that would wake the bugger up.....

When we got called back in again and she put the probe on my belly I saw it! His little widgy! She made sure we saw it as many times as possible to make sure it wasn't the cord and low and behold we have a baby boy cooking!

Soooo happy!

So we are expecting Jacob David Nigel Hartley on the 28th June 2011

:cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:
congrats on your boy sofie!!:baby:

i had a rubbish nights sleep..woke up a few times with baby B wrigging around:baby: (1st time ive woken up in the night due to movement it has to be said), then i lie there thinking how hungry i was 'again':dohh:

then early morning my right hip was aching, then i turned to my left handside which made my bump ache,neither side were any use, from about 4am onwards i more or less sat nearly upright. watched TV for a bit and got up!

PS- i see the BF police are out in full force, riot gear inc on second Tri !


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the head up Madcat, will give second tri a miss for while. I so can't be bothered with the whole BF debate anymore, i don't understand why people can't be tolerant of everyones views.

I'm really not sleeping well either, the past two nights i've woken up with really bad leg cramps, do any of you know if this is also a weird pregnancy thing?

I'm so peeved at work, think it must be that week for us all, I've asked twice this week to get a date set for the meeting about my fleixble working application and i'm just getting fobbed off :grr::gun::grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz, yes cramps are another symptom!, ive been on my way to having some but just bent my leg to avoid them in time!!, not nice.

yep im sick of people having little or no respect on the FF/BF issue, they go and on like a broken record. i cant be bothered with 2nd tri anymore....so ive started on 3rd:haha:........well, im as good as!.

gawd, ive just had a big bowl of cornflakes and two thick peices of toast in the hope i can satisfy my hunger....................................what if i cant stop eating:shrug:, im going to get fat!!!?(-er)

gilz, when are you able to go on mat leave?


----------



## madcatwoman

the latest ebay bargins:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







!CCG04cQCWk~$(KGrHqR,!iQE0HO53k)nBNKH!IhLn!~~_12.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3









imgp1121.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gilz82

Aww Madcat they are so cute :thumbup: I tried looking on ebay last night but ended up getting frustrated trying to find good bargains. I'll definitley need to have another look.

I could technically go on maternity leave as of the 3rd of March, which is my birthday :wohoo: but then it would mean i'd need to go back to work before christmas which i don't want to do. I'm just getting so annoyed with my work now, i really do knock my pan in for them. I've been working an extra hour a day unpaid for over a year, i always work from home when i'm sick and now they are just being petulant about things. Plus they know we needed to get a nursey place reserved before the end of January which i can't do until this is sorted!

Ok deep breaths :blush: new plan, i've decided i'm going to win the lotto on saturday instead :rofl:


----------



## babybefore30

Hi ladies, a bit late to come over here but madcatwoman has kindly invited me, it is really nice to see a group where are due around the same time very reassuring. 
A bit about myself as I have missed the few months of getting to know each other. I am due on 22nd April it is my first baby, we tried desparetly to stay on team yellow but I fall down at the last hurdle and found we are having a boy we are however being very restrained and told all our friends and family that we did not find out so it is quite nice to keep it between me and OH. 

A question for all you lovely ladies, how much does your baby move, I have an anterior placenta, he was going mental a few days ago but to be honest I have hardly felt him the last day or so except for a kick her and there do you think it is normal.


----------



## gilz82

Welcome Babybefore30 :wohoo:

You and I are in quite similar situations.

This is our first baby, we found out we are having a boy but other than you girls only my OH and me know. I also have an anterior placenta and so far have felt nothing at all. I'm sure i'll start feeling him in the next few weeks :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Gilz, if you give them an inch they take a mile! Does your charity have Investors in People? Ours does and I do think it helps a bit. I think charities are prone to expect too much for too little pay, taking advantage because generally we are generous, passionate people. It is that week, at 10 I have a phone meeting with my manager during which I shall have to challenge this requirement she's invented for us all to write all the strategies instead of doing them herself, as she is paid to do. :growlmad:

I slept ok but didn't manage to get to sleep til pretty late. My head was spinning with group B strep stuff and I found I had to do a bit more research on some things that had come into my head before I could relax.

Got Byron hear watching Kiki. Should be an interesting phone call...


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, ive had trouble finding bargains & the ones ive found ive missed out on with bids. one set of the clothes ended durring the day time(when people are out at work) so there werent many bidders, i paid £1.40!!!!!!, and the other set were buy it now- but still cheaper than if id bought from asda!.
i dont know whats wrong with companies these days, its all take take take but never take into account their good employees like yourself,BMW were the same when i worked for them(possibly the worst comany ive ever worked for actually).

nice to see you on here 'Baby'... this group was started by peanut, obviously we all got our BFPs within weeks of each other,but we found 1st tri forum too depressing, so this group was started, and then a few more joined us, we're all a small group of friends, serious talks, daft talks, anything goes on here!, nice to have another August graduate again!!.
there are as far as i know 2 with an anterior placenta hun, i think Vbaby has one and i think Gilz has one, im not sure either have felt much in the way of movement- but i'll let them clarify that one with you!.
ive felt movement from about 17 weeks, very regular,nearly all day every day and obviously getting stronger by the day but since hitting 25 weeks i have noticed a small difference, i can have at least 2 days where movements are just here and there, now and then and have been reasured its normal, and then a few busy days again!:dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Morning all. Gilz, if you give them an inch they take a mile! Does your charity have Investors in People? Ours does and I do think it helps a bit. I think charities are prone to expect too much for too little pay, taking advantage because generally we are generous, passionate people. It is that week, at 10 I have a phone meeting with my manager during which I shall have to challenge this requirement she's invented for us all to write all the strategies instead of doing them herself, as she is paid to do. :growlmad:
> 
> I slept ok but didn't manage to get to sleep til pretty late. My head was spinning with group B strep stuff and I found I had to do a bit more research on some things that had come into my head before I could relax.
> 
> Got Byron hear watching Kiki. Should be an interesting phone call...

peanut, im going to bring this strep b thing up again with my midwife before too late, im just not happy being told that 'because id never heard of it, i wont have it'. i dont really want to be swabbed for it, but ive read a bit about it and id like to know if i have it or not.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat, I started a group B strep support thread in the home and natural birthing section, there are some links in the first post you might find interesting. Obviously it's from a homebirth perspective but the statistics are the same with regards to incidence, guidelines and treatment.
https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/504819-group-b-strep-support-thread.html

If you choose to be checked you are best doing it privately. The NHS only offer a proper culture to women who have come up positive on a swab during pregnancy. Those swabs are done by some other method I'm yet to identify and have a very high false negative rate. The kit you buy online (someone's linked somewhere, I will see if I can dig it out later) you swab yourself and send it off for culture. It has to be done between 35 and 37 weeks to give a good enough indication of whether or not you will be carrying it during labour as it is a transient thing.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and welcome babybefore! :dohh: I added you to the first post but forgot to say hello!


----------



## molly85

me too madly, i have yet to have a smear being due it now so will be a good prep for that.
welcome babybefore30.
Minor update, my manager didnt put it was pregnancy related anxiety and depression and my return to work problems are my SPD. dear god bend over and i'll wipe your arses to. lol. waiting for HR to get back to me in the mean time.

Come on Posty with my ebay and bnb item,s. our washing machine has died with a load of clothes in it. Im the household plumber so if it needs replacing it has to be done today so matts here to lug and i can do the technical bit.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH ok, thanks peanut, i might look into the the private testing kit then. i guess if the MW hadnt brought it up in the 1st place with me it wouldnt be an issue, but i know now!, if you find out anymore let me know!!:thumbup:

Oh molly,nice, wet soggy clothes all stuck in your machine!:wacko:

ive just come back from sainsburys&matalan, got another Bounty bag from sainsburys lol:haha:, more appletiser!. and from matalan 2 blankets-one for cot and one for moses basket/pram, and a nice one just for the pram, and 4 fitted sheets-2 for the basket and 2 for the cot, oh and a changing bag.


----------



## molly85

lol having fun there Madcat.
Bloody thing I can get the clothes out but could do without needing a new machine. I doubt its worth fixing. We don't have the cash to buy a new one and neither of us like using credit. And no packages!!!!! I want to cry right now


----------



## madcatwoman

theyre not cheap are they molly?, and yet with a baby on the way you know its probably going to go again. Have you checked the websites...currys etc, they might have something without going too dear and into debt. pain in the a*rse though!:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

looks like its the sodding filter. ddnt want top touch it when full but matt did so its making noise now


----------



## molly85

Washing machine is alive. We dnt get working tax credit some how we have earned wayyyyy to much last year and Madlys Parcel arrived!!!! yay Thanks madly so cute and what teh hell did you put in there lol. Now ts got to go in my 3-6 mnths box wahhhh


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly you can ask for tax credits to be calculated on your current years earnings if your circumstances are very different, which they tend to be when you just have a baby! We do it now. 

Glad you got the washing machine fixed!

Hello baby! I'm new as well only been here a couple of weeks the girls are very frendly though!

Peanut good luck with your phone call. 

Matcat you do sound like your having fun! Xx


----------



## molly85

i will be on the phone come may. hehe. not that daft. birth certificate in hand.


----------



## babybefore30

Thanks girls, hope you are all okay, I am having a really crappy day at work have been so emotional this week keep bursting into tears for the most ridiculous reasons and I look like shite I had about 3 weeks when I was blooming and now I just look pale and tired, all my bones hurt etc etc. I can't wait to go on maternity leave but have to wait till 1st April!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Molly!

I don't feel as uncomfortable today, must have been doing some stretching because my tummy muscles were killing all week but not today! Yay!


----------



## molly85

ahh yes they do that little madams. and tehy know just where it hurts.
Baby its a real pain isn't it I get mor emotional when matts home but hes picking up dog poop now so as long as he washes his hands he has done a good job, whoops he nearly bought them through the house to the bin


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats sofie,thats great news,boys are amazing!!!x

Welcome babybefore!You and I share our due date!!!
I also have an anterior placenta,i've only been feeling lots of movement and proper kicks in the last 3 wks,and this is my 3rd baby so don't worry.
Though if you are concerned i'm sure your mw/doc would have a quick go with the doppler to put your mind at ease.x

Madcat,you certaintly are getting into the baby shopping!!
I got some newborn nappies today,they're sooo teeny!!
The difference between them and orans huge 1's lol!
And I got some big comfy black knickers from tesco for the hospital!gonna get bits and pieces as I go along!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat yes i'm starving all the time and felt compelled today in tesco to fill my trolley with chocolate and other bold things.I fear i'm gonna be fat girl too!!!

And yeh,I agree with the keeping out of the bf debate.Why on earth does anyone else care what someone else chooses to do!
I couldn't give a shit how anyone else chooses to feed their babies,I just concentrate on me and my own!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Phone call was fine. I was quite frank that I didn't think strategic work is our job but if she means information gathering and supply that's fine as of course we know our own patch better than anyone else. I didn't really give her room for saying anything else. :lol:

My job has been advertised today. I've just circulated it to a bunch of places and it's gone in the Guardian. PM me if you think you spot it! :winkwink:

I threw up before lunch. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Poor Peanut :-( Sorry you're still sick :-(

I can't wait to see our pram :happydance:

I'm soooooo tired :-(


----------



## molly85

ooohhh i'll have a look peanut. 
At least you were sick before lunch, i'll be glad when matt goes to work we now have burger kill whoops.
had my thyroid bloods done, popped in tesco and got some night time pads insyead of mat ones , bibs and childrens hangers in pink and puple so cute


----------



## gilz82

I think i found your job Peanut, mind you it maybe isn't :rofl: I PM'd you the link.


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Never had so many PMs in one day before!


----------



## MoonLove

We've put a bid on a pram on ebay - very excited :)


----------



## molly85

awww and ahhhhh the evils of ebay


----------



## PeanutBean

In case anyone has been seeing all this BF nonsense being consistently mis-reported in the media (I assume the row in 2nd tri started from this) have a look here for the truth:
https://www.nhs.uk/news/2011/01January/Pages/call-for-breastfeeding-advice-to-be-re-examined.aspx


----------



## molly85

oh another useful thing I found is emmas diary you get more things like teh bounty pack.

will have a look peanut


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Welcome babybefore :hugs:

Well Ladies I DID IT :thumbup: I handed in my MATB1 and my letter telling my boss I am going on Mat Leave as of 26th Feb :wohoo: He didnt really say much just acted today as if he has the weight of the world on his shoulders which made me feel a little guilty BUT I know its for the best :thumbup: We are having a meet apparently tomorrow to re-assess my risk assessment (I think he got a slap on the wrist by health&safety as they didnt get my paperwork for my initial risk assessment!) and also to discuss the grievance I raised but am sure we will discuss my Mat Leave too. All in all not a bad day :dohh:

Good for you Peanut seems like we have both had a productive working day :)

Gilz I agree with madcat ebay bargains are easier to come by in the daytime when people are at work :) I have completed Charlies 0-3mth wardrobe this way and also check out the for sale section on bnb lots of wonderful bargains to be had :thumbup: I`ve bought some lovely clothes from bnb members...you too madcat check it out :thumbup:

Lovely pram ozzieshunni :dance:

Glad you like your little bundle Molly :thumbup: I listed everything else on ebay now for my sister still lots of lovely little bits left :) I will let you know as soon as she sorts 6-9mth out :thumbup:

Well weird comment of the day....OMG YOUR NOT PREGNANT ARE YOU? MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YEAH HUGE BUMP ALERT :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> In case anyone has been seeing all this BF nonsense being consistently mis-reported in the media (I assume the row in 2nd tri started from this) have a look here for the truth:
> https://www.nhs.uk/news/2011/01January/Pages/call-for-breastfeeding-advice-to-be-re-examined.aspx

Peanut bizarely my 22yr old MALE kitchen assistant ramdomly starting talking to me about this today :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I hate the BF/FF drama. It's a mother's personal choice to BF or FF and no one should try and change her mind. I know that I'm going to try to BF the best I can, but I'm not going to beat myself up if I can't nor would I try and change someone's mind that decided to FF. In my mind, as long as a child is being fed and cared for, what's the big deal? Aren't there bigger issues in the world, like children who DON'T get enough to eat? 

Sorry, rant over :)


----------



## molly85

That artical says to me you can give solids from 4 mnths if you wish and your not causing harm but feel free to carry on BFing or FFing which ever you are already doing. Not that it covers FFing but presuambly if you haven't BFed to to 4mnths you can hardly start then


----------



## molly85

ohhh Madly you naughty creature. matt was as pleased as a bloke can get when you waggle pink clothes at him got more on the way to lol. now should I look 0-3 to or leave that to people sending gifts lol??


----------



## PeanutBean

That's the point Ozzie, this ha nothing to do with FF and is totally being mis reported and misinterpreted.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Blah they want to make up there minds....When I had Oliver the criteria for weaning had just been changed to 6mths old but my best friend who had had her DD 16mths prior weaning her at 3mths old...my sister was told 6-9mths old when she had my niece and now apparently 4mths is ok :saywhat: Personally I weaned Oliver one week before he was 4mths old because he was ready he use to sit and drool at me and David as we ate and he has never had any problems infact hes a great eater. 

Did I mention to you Ladies sort of going off on one here that the school nurse rang me yesterday about Olivers weight/height/vision test that they carried out. Apparently my 5yr old son is very overweight :saywhat: Hes fooking 5yrs old tall broad and not an ounce of fat on his bones and his BMI is apparently in the 100th centile when it should be in the 91-98th. I said to the nurse `look am not being funny love I know you weighed and measure him but did you actually `look` at him?` Apparently they did wonder if they had mis-weighed him so weighed him again just to be sure :growlmad: My Little man said to me yesterday `Mummy they kept asking me to get back on scales and kept saying `no this isnt right`! Great isnt it my 5yr old child has been branded FAT by the school nurse :wacko: David said `cheeky bleeders!`


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, I am so opposed to using the BMI as an indicator of whether a child is overweight or not. I won't go into it here, but I think it creates poor body image for a child. I hope you really give the nurse a good talking to! I'm glad that they don't do this weight/height shite in the US. We're planning on moving back to California before LO starts school so I'm glad she/he won't have to go through that!


----------



## molly85

so its the fat nurse now instead of teh nit nurse nice. matts bro is teh same at 15 has grown in proportion instead of having that teenaged stretched look. Tell em to bugger off, BMI is teh most in accurate form or meausment known to man. most rugby players are considered obease any wnat to tell them they are fat?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sorry but he is 'meant' to be on the 91-98th centile (therefore could be at 98) and they're concerned he's on the 100? Jeez..... Glad you gave it to 'em!


----------



## vbaby3

I started spoon feeding my 2 boys at 4 months too,it was the recommendation over here at the time anyway.They were both well ready for it by then!
Thats a disgrace madly,you put a pic of oliver up before and he is perfect!
I remember a couple yrs ago speaking to my gp about my weight and bmi's.I'm 5ft 11 and even when i've been at the heaviest point of what they say is healthy i'm actually pretty scrawny looking!!!
My gp said not to worry about bmi's,and actually suggested i'd be just right at about a stone heavier than their recommendations:thumbup:
Its all a load of bull,and unless a child is very obviously overweight there should never be an issue!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I could see my OH's ribs at one point and they said he was not underweight because his BMI was fine. Load of crap.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, im glad im not the only one who could eat my own weight in food, particually chocolate, i gone and done it again!!- had a wispa this morning, and a cream egg this afternoon, but its not enough, obviously, i can honestly say in all my days ive never ever felt this hungry!!!

peanut, i cant believe you've thrown up again, well, i can,but you know what i mean.

yeh, i had to get some more baby stuff, i had about 4 outfits and a pair of shoes and thought if didnt pull my finger out id be here this time in may with a baby, nothing to sleep in, nothing to wear and nothing to carry his bits and bobs around in!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well tbh Ladies David said just to put the letter in the bin :thumbup: Yeah we got a letter AND a phone call :growlmad: He really isnt overweight and for a child that wont eat sweets but like chocolate and buns/puddings which we control I dont see theres any problem at all. Hes well active and never keeps still its not likes hes puffing after running around or anything like that BUT apparently it can cause problems in later life :nope: Hes really tall and broad for his age and although 5yrs old is in 6-7yrs old clothes because he tall and long and they grow short quickly...they fall down though unless I get those waist elastic pants and pull them into the tightest notch :dohh: Its totally riddick...so I agree with David we will just ignore it :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

grrrrr on your behalf Madly.
Ohh got to go do my risk assessment on 21st lol and may pay has been reinstated woops thats the budget i'm eatting into. Matt wants to got to sleep odd boy


----------



## sequeena

I really hate BMI and the other charts, talk about making people even more paranoid over their weight :(


----------



## molly85

Hehe I have challenged matt to put the push chair together. I think im going to need the plasters lol


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> Hehe I have challenged matt to put the push chair together. I think im going to need the plasters lol

Good luck :D

We were warned when we got the silvercross 3D that it was really hard to figure out, OH done it in 10 minutes :wacko:


----------



## molly85

its the oyster its easy but matt is well special. he fixed the washing machine coz it was easy this has nobs and leavers lol.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> its the oyster its easy but matt is well special. he fixed the washing machine coz it was easy this has nobs and leavers lol.

lmfao there's going to be lots of swearing then :lol:


----------



## molly85

lol hes got the attachments on and off and the wheels. now he has to put it away. he has no instrctions lol


----------



## sequeena

I don't know why they bother with instructions anyway, men tend to never look at them :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i think i nearly peed myself. i had to talk him through it lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly i freaking hate this whole thing of calling parents up and telling them their children are fat do something about it when 1 if you look at a kid and they are obviously not overweight then wheres the problem, 2 bmi is a load of crap especially for kids 3. this whole calling thing is digusting! it would take all my might to go lets talk about your kids, what time do they go to bed? 10pm well mine go to bed at 7.30, how many sports do they do? 3 mine do 5? do yours like fruit and veg? no mine do! do you give yours chocolate? yes well i dont? hmm you must feel like such a crap mother as all is wrong with my child is they failed a non accurate exam, yous are obviously out of control, in fact i saw a panflet about uncontrollable kids i shall send it to you and call you a week later to see if you have implemented anything ok I shall call YOU in a week goodbye!

it would make me feel so much better! at the end of the day these people are not trained doctors, gps, nutitionists even gym instructors so if they ever call me up and suggest i am a bad parent effectively killing my child with food i will flip the tables and say goodness your children must have terrible self esteem and body image issues, did you know that could lead to depression and issues with eating such as bulimia and anorexia? now THAT could REALLY kill em whereas the odd fun size milky bar . . not so much!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr really really gets my goat!


----------



## molly85

kit kat anyone?


----------



## madcatwoman

:pizza:


molly85 said:


> kit kat anyone?

please!


----------



## molly85

https://ts4.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=324459561491&id=9e907fef7abb9f4a50be63605b7f5049&index=ch1
A little bit different


----------



## molly85

or https://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=401376806544&id=8cff233dadb3c006115b60219191f0c9&index=ch1


----------



## MoonLove

Haha, just the original please! But chunky ones are the best!! xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

OMG are those actual ones you can buy or just artwork! num num fatty fatty boom boom kit kat munch munch simply the best num num oh oh wash it down with a nice choco milkshake!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> or https://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=401376806544&id=8cff233dadb3c006115b60219191f0c9&index=ch1

Please:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I could kill a chunky kitkat!! Oh oh oh I found a new yummy Easter related chocolate in the co-op the other night. Cadbury caramel bunnies :thumbup: two in a pack bung them in the fridge for about an hour then yummy :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg!!!!!!! stop !!! i want!!! there is someone in second tri (yeah i have a gander all over the place at the mo lol) who's avatar is a massive doughnut with icing and hundreds of thousands on them i almost pm'd her to ask where can i get one of those and are they open 24 hours a day lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh I'm so hungry! I just ate my dinner though haha!

:rofl: at your OH doing the pram Molly, my hubby threw ours across the room in a strop when he was putting it together, I was not impressed!

I hate that bmi thing it's so stupid, my hubby is really fit and muscly (yes I'm very lucky with that hehe) and he's shows as obese on the chart! It does make me laugh though!

I can start buying stuff now! Yay!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We don't get the pram in our house until the baby is born :haha: It's staying at the godmother's. Apparently it's an old wives tale that a pram in the house before the baby is born is bad luck :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Would you bottle feed if this were the case? :rofl:

https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2011/0...uk/2011/01/14/baby-born-with-two-front-teeth/


----------



## gilz82

Oh my arm is all sore and blotchy and red from my stupid flu jag today :cry: it better go away just directly the last thing I need is another sore bit of anything really.


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow at the teeth! I never found it a problem bf james with teeth though tbh!

Gilz your poor arm :-(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh it wouldn't deter me either, I just like the last line about the mom bottle feeding.


----------



## pinkclaire

My friends little girl was born with her back molar! She said she thought it was a cyst or something until she worked it out :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

They often start getting teeth as young as 4 months. I would guess almost all BFing mums will be BFing with a toothy child at some point.

For you Madcat: https://www.gbss.org.uk/content.php?sub_id=10&section_id=3


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Just ordered my changing dresser for baby Jake!!

Can't wait for it to arrive :happydance:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Love-My-Bear-Dresser-in-Dark-Finish(0027899)


----------



## MoonLove

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just ordered my changing dresser for baby Jake!!
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive :happydance:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Love-My-Bear-Dresser-in-Dark-Finish(0027899)


I love it!!

:happydance:

I'm getting this pram too - https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...terling-I-Love-My-Bear-Travel-System(0076974)

I'm not one for superstition and such, but someone tell me i'm not crazy buying the pram so soon :haha: xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my boy got his first at 2 months and had 6 by 4 months, they are like shards of glass when they first poke through!


----------



## sequeena

Are you doing the I love my bear theme sofie?? We are too, well mixing and matching bears probably :) We have the I love my bea light switch cover and ultrasound frame thing so far x


----------



## PeanutBean

You're not mad sequeena! We got Byron's pram quite early and we've had our new double since Christmas. Bargain see bargain buy!

Byron is very unsettled tonight. Hasn't really settled at all yet. I think I actually have bags the shadows under my eyes are so big (I've never had bags). My mind is full of work issues and GBS. Perhaps one I could manage but both is a bit much. I so need to find part time work after mat leave.

All hungry sick too. I had yoghurt a bit ago and toast and orange juice with iron. Stupid being sick. It's messed up my whole day.


----------



## sequeena

I already have my pram too, like Sofie I couldn't miss out on the bargain. When will I ever pick up another complete Silvercross 3D system almost brand new for £100 LOL


----------



## PeanutBean

Doh I meant gem! On my phone and there are too many if you ladies with scan pics for your avatar, I keep getting confused over who is posting!


----------



## MoonLove

PeanutBean said:


> Doh I meant gem! On my phone and there are too many if you ladies with scan pics for your avatar, I keep getting confused over who is posting!

:haha: I thought you meant me. I get confused by the scan pics too, i sometimes don't notice my own :haha: xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. We had a funny night. Turns out Byron's fifth molar is actually cutting so some bonjela, calpol and a couple of stories had him finally sleeping soundly with us. Then quite a good night's sleep all round until he woke me this morning by booting me with his pointy toes in my bum cheek when I get sciatic pain.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that was nice of Byron :haha: at least you know why he was out of sorts yesterday. 

Did you ever get any further forward with your laptop peanut?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh not really gilz. The general consensus is it's the HDD. I emailed the supplier but their policy is after 30 days you go to the make for warranty stuff. So I need to get on to Toshiba to get it looked at but I want to try get my files off as it has a back up of my work files on it. My mum's left me a proper win xp disk to see if it will boot off that. Also a plug in floppy drive and dos boot disk to try as a last resort. Just got no energy for all the messing about. But my pelvis is already quite a bit worse for it, I wake up with discomfort now. Really should sort it though will probably have had the baby before it's fixed/replaced...


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon that's a pain in butt. Does your mum have a laptop you could piggy back your HDD onto? At least that way if the file structure is intact you could get your files off.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies!

Sooo tired James was up a lot last night, his teeth were really bothering him bless him. 

Love the dresser and the pram!

My mum wouldnt let us have our pram until 37 weeks and that was only because I begged her to let us have it. I.e we'd bought it but she said it was unlucky to have in the house!

I'm starting to buy things from now, mainly because we have a lot from James already and needed to know what team we're on to know what we needed to buy!

Oh my this is going to be expensive, I'm looking at girly nappies now!

Peanut hope you get your laptop sorted sooner hun x


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I've hoovered and cleaned the bathroom and put sink unblocker stuff in the bathroom sink that has nearly stopped draining altogether. We're about to have lunch. My raincover finally came today, only 2 weeks later that eta! Bit disappointed as I was hoping for a replacement one then for it to turn up as two would be very useful!

Also the tiger came last week and is just totally gorgeous!

I have given into non-wired bras already. It's very disappointing. I'd forgotten how crap they are. Giant boobs squeezed together and the tiny trim makes my boobs really itchy too. Not to mention how totally shapeless they are! But I don't want to buy more as they are crap and I want to get some decent wired nursing bras this time so I'm not a total frump all summer.


----------



## pinkclaire

I didnt even know you could get wired nursing bras? where do you get them from?

I was still feeding James when I feel Pregnant so I never got out of my horrid bras! I told OH I'm having a whole new underwear drawer when I've finished feeding this one lol.

I'm being bridesmaid for my friend when LO will be 3 months old, I really need a decent bra for that day!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sequeena said:


> Are you doing the I love my bear theme sofie?? We are too, well mixing and matching bears probably :) We have the I love my bea light switch cover and ultrasound frame thing so far x

oh definatley hun!

I love the I love my bear range at babies r us it is so lush!

We are doing the nursery in brown and cream and maybe some little animals in there for baby Jake to keep himself occupied!

I am going to babies r us on monday to have a look at some more stuff and hopefully I will buy the baby baths set for £24.99 and some baskets for the dresser!

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't remember who does them, maybe bravissimo. It's obviously important they're well fitting so was going to look into it when the time comes. I remember who on here told me about them so can ask later.


----------



## sequeena

Should be really interesting to compare nurseries sofie :D


----------



## molly85

i will be in agony before i cave nonwired these DD babies need support and shape. ithought i saw wired nursing in MC. 

Iv said i wnt BF when the teeth arrive but will express as long as all goes ok. that BFing thing was on the news this morning. Matt amuzingly said that its common sence

scrambled yum


----------



## MoonLove

May i ask, does anyone here pay any particular attention to the 'old wives tales' when it comes to guessing babies gender? I was thinking heart rate, my babe's heart is quite fast 160-180bpm at 11.5 weeks and they say girls tend to have the fastest heart rates in the tum.

I always say i don't believe in half of the gender prediction things, but i'm finding more and more things that are leading me to believe i'm having a little girl :D xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hey gem,

Jakes hb was really fast which convinced me it was a girl but he definatley has a willy!

:flower:


----------



## MoonLove

Sofiekirsten said:


> hey gem,
> 
> Jakes hb was really fast which convinced me it was a girl but he definatley has a willy!
> 
> :flower:

:haha::haha: Hahah, see i'm trying not to obsess too much over what baby will be, and as much as i've been 'feeling' that babe is a boy, theres many things leading me to believe that she is a girl! My mom said she had dreadful morning sickness with me and that convinced her i was a boy, but then again, whats really bad morning sickness? :shrug: My husband said he thought i'd really suffered with MS myself, but i told him i thought it'd been a breeze! 

Chinese Prediction Chart thingy says little babe is a girl too, anyone had any luck with that? :winkwink: xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all!!.

Gem, if i remember rightly our babies Heart rate was about 160 and i did wonder if maybe it was a girl, but its a boy, so i think its very much another old wives tale!. chineese prediction thing also said id have a girl, that was wrong too!

thanks peanut for the Group B strep link. im definately going to speak to my MW again about. I wish the student MW had never said anything to me about it, i probably wouldnt be thinking about it now, its crazy that the NHS dont do this test.

Im sure my mw got my fundus height measurement wrong y'know. they put me down as 24 weeks (at 25+6days gone). when i think where they measured to-im sure ive felt movement heigher than that!.

my bundle of baby sleep suits arrived to day, all 6 of them, theyre in perfect nick too:winkwink: and really cute little designs.:happydance:

of to the cinema soon, and then to the chippy for tea afterwards.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gem_x said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> hey gem,
> 
> Jakes hb was really fast which convinced me it was a girl but he definatley has a willy!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :haha::haha: Hahah, see i'm trying not to obsess too much over what baby will be, and as much as i've been 'feeling' that babe is a boy, theres many things leading me to believe that she is a girl! My mom said she had dreadful morning sickness with me and that convinced her i was a boy, but then again, whats really bad morning sickness? :shrug: My husband said he thought i'd really suffered with MS myself, but i told him i thought it'd been a breeze!
> 
> Chinese Prediction Chart thingy says little babe is a girl too, anyone had any luck with that? :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Chinese prediction said baby girl for me too but like I said he definatley has a willy lol! :haha:


----------



## MoonLove

Hahaha, right thats it! I refuse to believe any of these gender predictions then! (Until i come here in a couple of months time and say 'Hey guess what! Babe is a little girl! :haha:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Confession time re the kit-kats :dohh:

I ate three last night with a cup of tea....and they were all four-fingered....I go figured I need to gain some bloody weight so kit-kats `might` help :rofl:

Am still at work illegally surfing the internet which I shouldnt really be doing but I leave for home in 15mins and dont have a thing to do now :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly you are a woman after my own heart :thumbup: I've never done it with kit kats but do you know those biscuits they are called Gold biscuits. I once ate a packet of them one after the other, think there are six in there, and at the time I didn't even feel sorry for it :rofl:

Not having a great day, one of my friends who is pregnant had an emergency scan this morning and her baby is only measuring 6 weeks. She supposed to be nearly 12 weeks so it's not looking good for her bubs :cry:


----------



## MoonLove

gilz82 said:


> Oh Madly you are a woman after my own heart :thumbup: I've never done it with kithara but do you know those biscuits they are called Gold biscuits. I once ate a packet of them one after the other, think there are six in there, and at the time I didn't even feel sorry for it :rofl:


Ooh yes, Gold Biscuits :cloud9: I've not been able to touch them since being pregnant, but i always thought they were soo tasty.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well after my post I just had to go and buy a kit-kat :rofl: No cup of tea though as it effects my iron tablet which I need to take in a few hours but the kit-kat was well tasty :lol:

Gilz it is possible at all hon your friend got her dates mixed up :shrug: I know 6wks is a lot of `missed`time but sometimes these things do happen!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz your poor friend, yeah maybe she got her dates mixed up, we ntnp with our ds and caught on the first month and when it came to deciding when my last period was there was like 3 weeks between the two dates as i had my withdrawal bleed but 2 weeks before that i had another bleed and then a small bleed around af time so was really confusing lol in fact i think what i wrote is confusing?!?!?!?

have my fingers crossed for her!

aw so jealous of you lot buying things!!!! i want to buy stuff but have got all the non clothes things i need and also have so many clothes left over from leo that all i really need are a few colour specifics to bulk it up a little bit and we'll be done! ohw!


----------



## gilz82

I don't think her dates can be wrong Madly she got her first positive test at the begining of december.

Also they were trying to get pregnant and she is one of those girls with a perfect 28 day cycle.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz i hope your friend is ok xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no gilz :( your poor friend!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH hell............kit kats??!!! Mmmm

DH has just gone to the chippy for my fish cake chips and gravy. we have profiterols in the fridge.

i can easily eat something like 3 bars of galaxy or similar in a row, i have done before i was pregnant and wo uld have no trouble now!, i wish i could eat healthy, i do wonder what the effect if any this rubbish has on baby b

Gem, Bids was also predicted a girl, but has a boy!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz. I hope it's just that her dates were wrong, maybe she had a funny month then conceived the month after? I'm possibly clutching at straws... I hope she and baby are ok.

Gem I pay no attention to any of the old wives tales though I did wonder if girls make you more sick than boys (in an individual sense, when comparing one's own pregnancies, not comparing symptoms with other) on the basis that women are normally less sick second time around but I've been more sick this time. But I'd need a few more babies of both sexed to guess that one. My baby's heart rate has only been measured one and was 145. I'm fairly sure my son's was pretty similar and not massively faster. It could be that the heart rate could have some truth in it but is so it would be at a population level. So if you measured all the babies heart rates and plotted them on a graph the spread of the boys' would go higher than that of the girls' (as postnatally boys' hearts are faster than girls'). Even if this is the case it would mean nothing when trying to guess the gender of a single baby, unless it was massively at one extreme end or the other.

I'm having a bit of a crap afternoon. Started ok but then got dragged into more stuff with a work issue I have at the moment. There's more detail in my journal as I think they are not open to non-members. Feeling really p'd off about it all.

We have been to feed the birds at the local country park this afternoon. That was ok. Sigh.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and you're all mad eating disgusting Nestle kit kats. They were so good in the old days but Nestle is the worst of all chocolate.


----------



## MoonLove

PeanutBean said:


> Oh and you're all mad eating disgusting Nestle kit kats. They were so good in the old days but Nestle is the worst of all chocolate.


No way! We all know that Lindt is truly the most disgusting chocolate out there. Its like christmas chocolate....but so much worse :sick:

Sorry to hear you've been having a crappy day :hugs: xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: madcat I can too eat 3 plus bars of anything :rofl: hence my kit kat binge :lol:

Peanut hon I dont fit with your theory remember.....great with Oliver but :sick: as a dog with Charlie couldnt have possibly had two more different pregnancies here Gem but both are :blue: :dohh:

Well am considering getting off my ass and making hotdogs and fried onions with lashing of tom sauce and mustard mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## PeanutBean

Like I said madly I wondered but I suspect it's all a matter of perception. The fact that the apparent reason girls make you more sick is that steal a mother's beauty says it all really!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I didnt know the `apparent` reason behind it hon...am sure its another old wifes tale...as I say unfortunately not true in my case :dohh:


----------



## MoonLove

I'm taking this 'bedrest' business very seriously - its nearly 6pm and ive only moved twice. Right thats it! *big deep breath* Time to make myself more squash! *Heavvve*


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh goodness
after a plate of fish n chips and a small pot of ben&jerrys will you all please excuse me while i explode:haha: ?


----------



## gilz82

Awwww I want Ben and jerrys I forgot to get it at asda today :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

I had scrambled eggs on toast. Kind of lost my appetite with my woes! lol Got a steaming cup of tea now and it's all I want. Yum.

Sorry for being the endlessly blue one on here. If we can all find the time to keep chatting once I'm on leave/after births you'll find me a different person!


----------



## MoonLove

Seeing as many of you ladies are a few weeks ahead of me in pregnancy (and a few with children already), i was wondering if i could just ask a question about my tum :D Since things started stretching & aching down there, its always been obvious that my left side (the side i ov'd from and most likely the side babe implanted on) is more tender/hurty than the other. I don't mean right over and across my stomach, i mean down in the groin, below the pelvic bone line and whilst - to point it out - it looks centered, its definitely on the one side. I get babe's heartbeat over there too.

I just got a real ache down there and in the past few days, i've had a lot of stretching/pulling feelings there too. I do get them on the opposite side too, but the left hand side is much more tender. I noticed this at my 8 week scan aswell, so its not something thats suddenly come on, but now i'm starting to 'grow & stretch' more, i can definitely feel it more, if you understand what i mean? Does anyone know if this is particularly normal? Sometimes i guess i worry that its a little too tender or painful, i'm just not sure! Many thanks girls xxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut when you find out about those bras I must remember to get the details off you! 

Gem this ones heart rate is 120 so definitely doesn't fit the bill! The Chinese thing is wrong as well. The thing that was right for me was I read going off garlic and food I general was a boy thing!

I so want fish and chips after reading this thread yum, hubbys making me curry!

Gilz I'm so sorry about your friend, did they detect a heartbeat? There's still hope yet xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Gem,
i cant remember exact sides, but i definately had alot of growing pains right down low, sometimes it felt like a heavy ache as well. the streching and odd feelings you get down there are totally normal, i still get them now from time to time, but obviously a bit higher up these days, youre normal!!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

pinkclaire said:


> Gilz I'm so sorry about your friend, did they detect a heartbeat? There's still hope yet xx

No Pink I just got off the phone with her the message I got earlier was a little bit sketchy as she was obviously upset. 

There was no heartbeat so sadly her baby is gone. Her rescan isn't to check progress as I thought it's to check if she has miscarried naturally. I'm so sad for her it's just horrible she had gotten to 12 weeks before finding out.


----------



## MoonLove

Ohh how awful, really am sorry to hear that :'(


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm so sorry gilz how awful :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Gilz hon so sorry for your friend :sad1:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( Glitz I'm so sorry for your friend.....

AND for the record, the best chocolate is Ghirardelli from San Francisco........ :) But I'm biased.


----------



## gilz82

Now I'm thinking about chocolate again and I didn't buy any at asda!! I bought loads of fruit and stuff cos I'm hungry all the time, when actually I should have bought a family pack of chocolate biscuits :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Awww so sorry Gilz, Send her our love.

Questions girls moses baskets come with a plastic/rubbery cover do I need a new one as these are the same as hospitals use and the they just get cleaned down between people. Its lovely best £7 iv spent in quite some time. Whoops Think we have way to many 3-6 mnths clothes. never mind I think I have spent £50 in total and itsall cute


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz i am so gutted for your friend such sad news i was really hoping everything was going to be ok for her.

rant warning:

I hate it when people hijack threads to preach about giving birth and all things natural! Was on a thread talking about hospital choices when someone posted to the poor girl who asked "not having a pop but you are limiting womens choices by only talking about hospitals! " err i think you are having a pop! i felt compelled to pm the girl and just be like hun i had an epidural (albeit forced) an e c section and then bottle fed which all went against what i planned to do and people like that women have no idea what the implications of their comments have on people who have chosen or are not able to give birth in a field with the warmth of the sun on their bear backs as the only availble relief grrr

honestly i am all for natural, thats what i originally wanted and this time i will be brest feeding for much longer if things go alot differently this time but god! i do think it is important that women do have the choices and obviously go for the option that is safest for baby but i hate the way some people get so hung up on their own opinions and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

my dh is coming home early from work with a lovely meat paella lovingly cooked by his own fair hands for me yum yum hope he isnt too long otherwise i'll eat the sofa lol


----------



## MoonLove

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw gilz i am so gutted for your friend such sad news i was really hoping everything was going to be ok for her.
> 
> rant warning:
> 
> I hate it when people hijack threads to preach about giving birth and all things natural! Was on a thread talking about hospital choices when someone posted to the poor girl who asked "not having a pop but you are limiting womens choices by only talking about hospitals! " err i think you are having a pop! i felt compelled to pm the girl and just be like hun i had an epidural (albeit forced) an e c section and then bottle fed which all went against what i planned to do and people like that women have no idea what the implications of their comments have on people who have chosen or are not able to give birth in a field with the warmth of the sun on their bear backs as the only availble relief grrr
> 
> honestly i am all for natural, thats what i originally wanted and this time i will be brest feeding for much longer if things go alot differently this time but god! i do think it is important that women do have the choices and obviously go for the option that is safest for baby but i hate the way some people get so hung up on their own opinions and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> my dh is coming home early from work with a lovely meat paella lovingly cooked by his own fair hands for me yum yum hope he isnt too long otherwise i'll eat the sofa lol

I know exactly what you mean about preaching about all things natural. I was watching one born every minute with Joe & my fam the other week & the lady was asked about her epidural. She said it was fantastic and would recommend it - and it threw my mom into a rage! She started on about 'how she doesn't need a bloody epidural, can't she just push' and was having a major rant at the tv. I'm not planning an epidural myself, but then again, when i did suggest the idea of a birthing pool to my mom, she laughed...:shrug: Can't do right for doing wrong!


----------



## molly85

ohh sounds talented Nomore.

I have tuna baked spud and matts n bed.

tested moses basket next to bed ts just right


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

honestly my birth plan last time was dont come near me with no needle full on numbing crap! but i was having 8 contractions every 10 mins and them thinking i was going to push any second and pop him out they looked very concerned when they said you can start pushing now darling "i dont have the urge at all!" lets have a look hmmmmmm 1.5cm hmmmmmmm i am going to very sternly suggest epidural to you kate do you agree dh: yes she does! lol 

honestly people would go was it natural, no c section their faces awwwwwwww well errrrrrr nevermind hey - i had to go was it natural - no emergency c section baby almost died, 11lb 6onz, wasnt ever going to come out, induced coma 5 days, didnt hold very horrific, would never have been able to give bith naturally - and breath in . . . i wonder if i could have fitted that on a badge?

lol 

i said that that women that she will always meet someone who has done it more naturally than you

i did it with gas and air
oh i didnt even use that
you were at the hospital i was at home
home i was in the driveway
concrete! i had a field!

lol of course i would have loved things to go to plan last time but they didnt - severely didnt - an i resent anyone who puts their opinon on other people!

i would never say to someone oh have an epidural oh have a c section if i am asked i will always say it was horrific but i was doing really well on gas and air before they realised that i was getting in trouble a bit you will never know how you will cope you might do fantastic on gas and air or you might want epidural just be flexible and dont feel bad about any decision you make!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i was so chuffed that baby is now a cute rasberry that my fb status is rasberry! going to do it each week until scan pic - so not many - but i wonder if anyone will guess lol! that rasberry looks good as well num num num


----------



## molly85

Nomore go get some choccy my dear. best relaxant there is. We won't preach to you.


----------



## molly85

your gnna eat your baby bad mummy. wait til the sweet potato its a bit grim


----------



## MoonLove

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> honestly my birth plan last time was dont come near me with no needle full on numbing crap! but i was having 8 contractions every 10 mins and them thinking i was going to push any second and pop him out they looked very concerned when they said you can start pushing now darling "i dont have the urge at all!" lets have a look hmmmmmm 1.5cm hmmmmmmm i am going to very sternly suggest epidural to you kate do you agree dh: yes she does! lol
> 
> honestly people would go was it natural, no c section their faces awwwwwwww well errrrrrr nevermind hey - i had to go was it natural - no emergency c section baby almost died, 11lb 6onz, wasnt ever going to come out, induced coma 5 days, didnt hold very horrific, would never have been able to give bith naturally - and breath in . . . i wonder if i could have fitted that on a badge?
> 
> lol
> 
> i said that that women that she will always meet someone who has done it more naturally than you
> 
> i did it with gas and air
> oh i didnt even use that
> you were at the hospital i was at home
> home i was in the driveway
> concrete! i had a field!
> 
> lol of course i would have loved things to go to plan last time but they didnt - severely didnt - an i resent anyone who puts their opinon on other people!
> 
> i would never say to someone oh have an epidural oh have a c section if i am asked i will always say it was horrific but i was doing really well on gas and air before they realised that i was getting in trouble a bit you will never know how you will cope you might do fantastic on gas and air or you might want epidural just be flexible and dont feel bad about any decision you make!

Thats the thing isn't it - you really can't predict how your labour experience is going to go! I'm not one for making loads of plans, i've no idea how i'll be, so i want to be open to ideas. I'm not planning an epidural simply because i don't like the idea of one, but i've never experienced contractions, i've no idea how long i'll be in labour for etc etc so i want to stay open minded. :shrug: I don't like it when people get boastful of things they've acheived in labour 'I did it without an epidural, i only had gas & air' *scoff* Makes me angry that people would almost _pity_ you for having to have had a c-sec! :dohh:So ridiculous isn't it!?


Haha, i've actually downright refused to let my mom be a birthing partner, i only want Joe in with me. Hes calm and collected, whereas my mom panics me and would wind me up like crazy. My parents already made up this 'hilarious' mockery of me giving birth, everytime i go round mom tells dad to 'do a gemma again' and he puts his arms up, wails and screams 'I CAN'T DO ITTT'. As much of a joke as they intend for it to be, it gets kinda boring, theres only so many times you can laugh at 'yourself', if you know what i mean. At first i felt like i'd prove to them that i can do it, but then i thought - prove what exactly?! Theres a babe inside of me, its got to come out one way or another, its not something you can 'fail' at!! :dohh: xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Gem, yeah the feelings are normal. In my first pregnancy I had the worst period pains for 3 or 4 months and worried a lot until I found this forum. You are at the start of a special journey where bit by bit every part of your body changes shape and begins to hurt! ;)


----------



## molly85

And may stop working the way it used to read, pelvis, brain and bladder


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i had my mum in there to calm me down, at the height of the whole contraction s and pain thing i went into my own little world and to help me concentrate i was shifting my feet, my mum came along and held them firmly down but because i couldnt stop my breathing to tell her to get the hell off i had to resort to kicking her really hard, she still didnt let go and actually went i think she is panicing! i had two breaths "GET" "OFF" lol lol lol lol

my advice is go with the flow and be flexible! 

i want a kit kat! have none . . . must . . wait . . for dh . . . bringing . . home. . . paella . . .op crisps yum!


----------



## MoonLove

PeanutBean said:


> Gem, yeah the feelings are normal. In my first pregnancy I had the worst period pains for 3 or 4 months and worried a lot until I found this forum. You are at the start of a special journey where bit by bit every part of your body changes shape and begins to hurt! ;)


Hahah, yay for pain! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

For someone everyone feels the need to tell me horror stories about labour. When I say I'm looking forward to it they'll go 'Oh no...' and proceed to tell me about so and so who was in labour for 60 hours and was in SOOOO much pain.

Well no shit. I don't know why people are actually trying to scare me about the birth, it's ridiculous.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well you've all heard my scary story but I hope the having also heard why I think it happened, how I think it could and should have been avoided and I hope getting to hear of a charming birth this time will show a much better side if it all.

I'm a bit cross as a mum whose child got GBS felt it was important to go to our homebirthing GBS support thread and tell us how we should all go to hospital and have antibiotics right away and it's a small price to pay. To me this is like telling a section mum it's no big deal to have a section again because of the 'risks' of a vbac or maybe a BF advocate going into the FF board to tell them all about the damage they're doing and what a small price it is to have bleeding nipples or whatever might be the reason they are FF. :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's pants that woman felt the need to add that to your thread. 

I think staying objective is quite difficult for some people and they loose sight of the fact that as women and prospective mothers we make the best decisions for our individual circumstance. None of the choices we make are considered lightly or frivolously.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Gilz hon....some people should just learn to keep there opinions to thereself. I would always recommend a lady takes up a GTT because I know what `can` happen if GD in pregnancy is left undiagnosed but I would only ever recommend or share my story not push it down someones throat at the end of the day we all makes decisions which are best for ourselves for whatever reason that may be :thumbup: 

PS AM STILL SHITTING MYSELF OVER THIS NEXT GTT ON THURSDAY :sad1:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly hon :hugs: I'm sure everything will be ok, but also at least this pregnancy you know to push the issue if you still feels things aren't right.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly, bet you'll be fine!

See she sought us out to tell us to go to hospital, in the homebirth section! If she'd bothered reading any of the thread she would see that the info being shared is about the risks of all aspects of care choice including doing nothing, and things like obtaining antibiotics at home. In only the second post I say this is my intention should I gain a second risk factor of my waters being gone 18hrs again. She didn't even know she was a carrier and clearly doesn't know the half of risk factors or anything. A test at this stage in preg means nothing. Only a test at 35-37 weeks gives an indication of status during labour.


----------



## MoonLove

Don't worry yourself Madly :hugs: All will be fine xx


----------



## molly85

Madly remember it's just a nasty 3 hours of ya life, and its over eugh. I know gross they said I wouldn't have another one but not so sure. They just want to do random bloods.

Grrr Peanut whats wrong with people theres a sodding risk with everything, personally I wanna go hospital coz I feel safe andat home there, some people don't and they are best at home no point adding panic and upset to the mix of giving brth


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all:flower:

Madly i have my fingers crossed for you for thursday, hope you get the all clear:thumbup:

We have finally ordered the rest of baby B's furniture, chest of drawers,wardrobe,and bedside table, which will be delivered early next month.

Anyone else feel like they spend their life sat on the loo having a wee?:blush:

Does anyone else DH/ OH go to the pub fairly frequently, you know like on a friday night with one of his friends?, and if so, do you know if he'll still be going when your baby is here?.
Our arrangement will be that i do the night feeds durring the weekdays being as DH is driving all day for work(dont want him asleep at the wheel), then on weekends(fri&saturday night) he will take over the nightshift&let me sleep. But thinks he can still go to the pub of a fri night&return at 2am.
Ive told him this wont work, ive told him im not stopping him going, but he's going to have to go to the pub earlier(than 9pm which his friend wont like, but tough Sh*t)) and be back by the time im in bed(10.30-11) otherwise i'll still end up being up of a friday night.

well ive eaten beans on toast,an apple,1 custard cream and a pk of nickknacks, and im still ready for more!:shrug:


----------



## molly85

Umm matt don't but I have agreed he can go to a concert in July, that he can have another poker night but prob from Saturday afternoon rather than evening. and we go out together with his friends when heis off. Abby will either come with us or one of our babysitters will be on duty. He will be here 5 days every other week so its proba far evener spread as he works 7 night shifts a week


----------



## MoonLove

madcatwoman said:


> well ive eaten beans on toast,an apple,1 custard cream and a pk of nickknacks, and im still ready for more!:shrug:

Afternoon! Want to eat my cheese ploughmans for me? Don't think i can stomach it :sick:...


----------



## gilz82

Me Madcat I'm constantly peeing it's ridiculous!!

On the pub thing it's not a subject we've broached yet as my OH is here so infrequently that he's hardly ever at the pub. If he still worked here and stayed at home I imagine it's a conversation we'd need to have. 

I have a few friends who've had real issues with new dads not grasping that responsibility has to be shared. One of my friends actually walked into the pub one Sunday with her 4 month old daughter in the pram, gave her OH the changing bag and left. It was a pretty drastic step to take but it appeared to help. Hopefully it'll never come to that for any of us though.


----------



## molly85

i'll have it. need to get sumit healthy matt wants pizzafor tea and I dnt like it anymore


----------



## molly85

Gilz that would be me, Matt some times needs very obvious hints. we are presently haveing the :sex: debate no my back and stomach ache, and you only show intrest when we go to bed, my comfy sleepy place grrr


----------



## MoonLove

molly85 said:


> i'll have it. need to get sumit healthy matt wants pizzafor tea and I dnt like it anymore

At around 7 weeks, pizza was all i wanted, we were ordering it everyday! :blush: These days i can't touch it, i went off it overnight...yuk the very thought...:sick:


----------



## vbaby3

So sorry to hear about your friends sad news gilz:hugs:

Poos shay is sick since fri night,has a high temp and looks like death:cry:
He's a little perkier today and temp is staying reasonable with some nurofen,so hopefully just a 24hr bug.Its a terror,he only started back to playschool on monday,and already sick!
Oran seems fine so far.

Madcat i'm not exagerrating,I literally need a wee every 10 mins,sometimes i feel like I need to go again before i've even pulled my knickers up from the last 1!!Its such a pain in the ass,especially when i'm out shopping and stuff!

My dh didn't so much have a regular boy night out before we had shay,but we were both used to doing as we pleased!
We did have to have words a few times,and by the time we had oran I think he was well trained,he would do things without me asking.
He even stopped going to the gym for the 1st 2 months after oran was born.
His night outs now are few and far between,but thats probably also because we moved out of the town after shay was born,so its a lot more hassle and expensive to go out now,havin to get taxis and stuff.

With the boys now he does the baths,and he also puts them to bed.
Thats just our routine,i'm usually cleaning up after dinner and stuff and he gets the boys organised.
He doesn't play x box or go to the gym until they're in bed!
Thats the rules!!


----------



## molly85

i know shame is i like the stuffed crust and toppings.


----------



## madcatwoman

> I have a few friends who've had real issues with new dads not grasping that responsibility has to be shared. One of my friends actually walked into the pub one Sunday with her 4 month old daughter in the pram, gave her OH the changing bag and left. It was a pretty drastic step to take but it appeared to help. Hopefully it'll never come to that for any of us though.

 nothing like making the issue nice and clear, sometimes when words fail we need to go visual!:haha:

Vbaby- i do that too!!, i can sit down, have a proper wee, go sit down infront of the TV and i need to go again!.:blush:
last night we went to bed at 11.20, i had a wee after putting plates&cups in the kitchen, went down to bed, had another wee, went to bed, and at 12.30 i woke up for another wee!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

I always read when I go to bed,so could be reading for half an hr or so and then just switch light off as my eyes start closing.I could be up to pee 3 times in that half hr,and then wake an hr later for another 1.baby musy be using our bladders for a matress.
The worst bit is,its making me remember how much I need to wee when baby is like 6 or 7 lbs.Oh roll on april!!
Its so funny,after I had both my boys I didn't need to go wee for hrs!It was like instant relief!


----------



## molly85

Good news is babys will be here this year. and then our bladders are our own again


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I always read when I go to bed,so could be reading for half an hr or so and then just switch light off as my eyes start closing.I could be up to pee 3 times in that half hr,and then wake an hr later for another 1.baby musy be using our bladders for a matress.
> The worst bit is,its making me remember how much I need to wee when baby is like 6 or 7 lbs.Oh roll on april!!
> Its so funny,after I had both my boys I didn't need to go wee for hrs!It was like instant relief!

please dont tell me it gets worse than it is now, because like you it can be every 10mins, sometimes less on occassions!. and going to town as you say is ridiculous, constantly on the lookout for the nearest instore loo!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I always read when I go to bed,so could be reading for half an hr or so and then just switch light off as my eyes start closing.I could be up to pee 3 times in that half hr,and then wake an hr later for another 1.baby musy be using our bladders for a matress.
> The worst bit is,its making me remember how much I need to wee when baby is like 6 or 7 lbs.Oh roll on april!!
> Its so funny,after I had both my boys I didn't need to go wee for hrs!It was like instant relief!

i cant imagine how fantastic that is after having your babs to get your bladder back!. are we able to instantly start bending over to pick things up like we used to aswell?


----------



## PeanutBean

You know I didn't last time and I'm not really this time having much by way of bladder issues. Not sure why. I need to go more frequently in first tri when all the hormones are building up then again towards the end when there's not much space but otherwise it's not too bad. I do get the baby squashing my bladder and me thinking I need a pee then I move again and it's fine.

Well I have just contacted Toshiba about my laptop and the union about my work issues. Two good things I think.

I had sort of the beginnings of nervous breakdown today. It started with me on here writing about piles (!:blush:) and DH came to collect some pots off the desk and I was all "give me some space". We'd been having a harrowing lunch of Byron not eating and DH getting cross and I suddenly couldn't cope. I went upstairs and lay down quietly to have a little cry and listen to the rain. We were supposed to be going to the reservoirs for a walk (which we did in the end) and I suddenly felt like a teen and wanted to just walk out the house in the rain and get away from an hour or two. Except I can't walk that long and feel sick and have obligations and the good walks are all 10 miles away so I'd need the car etc etc. have never in two years wanted to be away from my family like that. :( I know it doesn't sound like much but I think everything is really escalating and I'm worried about being able to hold it together for another couple of months.

Anyway, we had a very wet walk at the reservoirs (or the sea) and enjoyed pointing out the pylons (lighthouses) and walking on the jetty (bridge).


----------



## molly85

Peanut you do need some alone time. with no work or Byron just you. I was considering a walk in the rain to. Can't get to hot out there and it will blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut:hugs:

you got alot on your plate hun, its not suprising youre at the end of your rope, you have been throwing up or feeling sick for months on end, you have the grief at work to contend with, a todler who by the sounds of it is having a few 'terrible two's' moments....i think id end up feeling like this to be honest.
Its a shame you cant start your mat leave just yet, and give yourself time to catch up on life.:shrug:


----------



## MoonLove

PeanutBean said:


> You know I didn't last time and I'm not really this time having much by way of bladder issues. Not sure why. I need to go more frequently in first tri when all the hormones are building up then again towards the end when there's not much space but otherwise it's not too bad. I do get the baby squashing my bladder and me thinking I need a pee then I move again and it's fine.
> 
> Well I have just contacted Toshiba about my laptop and the union about my work issues. Two good things I think.
> 
> I had sort of the beginnings of nervous breakdown today. It started with me on here writing about piles (!:blush:) and DH came to collect some pots off the desk and I was all "give me some space". We'd been having a harrowing lunch of Byron not eating and DH getting cross and I suddenly couldn't cope. I went upstairs and lay down quietly to have a little cry and listen to the rain. We were supposed to be going to the reservoirs for a walk (which we did in the end) and I suddenly felt like a teen and wanted to just walk out the house in the rain and get away from an hour or two. Except I can't walk that long and feel sick and have obligations and the good walks are all 10 miles away so I'd need the car etc etc. have never in two years wanted to be away from my family like that. :( I know it doesn't sound like much but I think everything is really escalating and I'm worried about being able to hold it together for another couple of months.
> 
> Anyway, we had a very wet walk at the reservoirs (or the sea) and enjoyed pointing out the pylons (lighthouses) and walking on the jetty (bridge).

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Apparently I do need alone time Molly. Haven't before. I was thinking but I'm alone most days but I'm not really, I'm working and that's a big part of my worries. Feeling again like I should see the doctor but you know it's stuff that needs dealing with and anyone would feel stressed I think so that just makes it a tough time, not a signed off depressed time.


----------



## molly85

Well tahts what I was signed off with but pregnancy related so I.E. Hormones. I am now ready to return lol. it's a total break that helps knowing that everything is under control and doesn't need your attention


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut huge :hugs: I really think you should go to the doctors. As Molly said some time off does actually help. If you are feeling down, it really won't go away on it's own or by throwing yourself into work or caring for Byron. You need to take some time and clear your head with no work related distractions.

Oh on the bladder thing, I don't know what my little monkey is doing inside but I'm pretty sure it involves him using my bladder like a bongo drum. Before we went to walk the dog this morning I did a pee, washed hands, sorted clothes etc put my shoes on and had to do another pee!!

Everytime I'm out the house I'm continually thinking about how long til I can get to a toilet or where the nearest toilet is, it's not funny anymore :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

The thing is time off will make me worry more about work and give them more ammunition against me too. Just need to get through til March...


----------



## molly85

This will make you smile
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0072.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0071.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

I already had a rubbish bladder so its not much worse. if i get 2 hours out of it i am happy


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw so sorry you are snowed under with everything peanut! i am so close to asking to be signed off for a week i am continuously wanting to be sick, and not just wanting to be sick i am keeping it down 24 7 i could literally go at 5.30 i will go and be sick so i can drive for ten mins without feeling like i am about to and i could do it.

working in a restaurant doesnt help, i was so worn out and sick today that i just wanted to cry i think when my dh gets transfered i will ask for a week off and then ask to be transfered to the same place, at least then the restaurant is all on one level as opposed to 3! 

really hope the sickness is over at 12 weeks but have sneaky suspicion it will not be :(


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore that what I had, constant nausea from about week 7-8. There were days where I just wanted to be sick and get it over with but it never happened. Have you tried all the usual things like a couple of biscuits before getting out of bed and then Ginger biscuits etc? On the plus side my nausea did go away about week 13 :thumbup:

Anyone else having leg cramps at night? I've had them the past week everynight, only in my right leg, but they are so sore I actually cried last night. Pregnancy is clearly making me a wimp :rofl:


----------



## molly85

ouch nope, i can still prettymuch lie on my back if i want.

ladies i have found the new holy grail of food pickled Beetroot ohman i've just eatten half a small jar


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly I love beetroot normally but it's even fabbier now. I love baby beetroot the best.


----------



## molly85

i nearly needed a snorkle in the jar omg how good is it


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> i nearly needed a snorkle in the jar omg how good is it

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Peanut hon I agree with the other Ladies....a little `you` time is in order :thumbup: I dont mean to be a totally downer or anything but once of the reasons why I am taking Mat Leave early is because I worry that all the stress will have an effect on my labour with Charlie :sad1: I know I was planning on taking 4wks off before EDD anyways but somehow 9wks seems far better and work will be a distant memory :thumbup: I go figure that although the sacrifice for a working mummy to lose 5wks with her baby is a HUGE one I think that in this circumstance especially regarding a better labour and making sure I am relaxed and ready is far far more important than any workload or work related issues :thumbup: As you know I am currently raising a grievance about a colleagues behaviour towards me and the process it seems may be a long one, infact it may probably take up the rest of my working time before Mat Leave and might just be resolved as I go. I know I need to have a clear head and lets be honest you havent had a smooth running pregnancy either with all the :sick: you need to rest because labour is the biggest journey yet to come :hugs: Couldnt you at least take a few days holiday or something hon :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I too have Charlie using my bladder as a congo drum :haha: and I need to pee almost like constantly thats its starting to frig me off too esp in public seeking out the nearest toilet :dohh: Am like a child whos potty training :rofl:

I got real annoyed with DH last night over the food shop he did :dohh: I asked for oranges not frigging tangerines or satsumas, he bought me yogurts with peach melba and raspberry and cranberry pieces in it :saywhat: when in the last 12yrs have I ever bought or had flavoured/lumpy fruit yogurts even the thought of it makes me :sick: which he fooking knows and I wanted hot dogs with onions and tom sauce and mustard...now the mustard was particular important BUT did he buy any despite it been on the list, did he fook :trouble: He said to me `I dont understand what your problem is?` I was livid and turning blue with anger `MY PROBLEM is I spat I`m pregnant, I have an odd appetite, most things make me :sick: so I ask for specific food items for a reason...I write a fooking shopping list for a reason what the hell is the point if you dont buy me anything on it!` :growlmad: Later he proceeded to sit and drink a beer and eat a fooking curry, didnt forget his own fooking food now did he :growlmad: He also buys me a cream bun I mean like always so after my disappointing hot dogs because I didnt have any mustard for them I enquired as to what he bought and he said `did you put it on the list!` I nearly damn well jumped on him :trouble: and screamed `no I fooking didnt but it seems the list is fooking pointless anyway seen as you never buy me anything I write on it!` :growlmad: Honestly I will do my own food shopping in future!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I'm depressed :-( I don't feel like going out and doing anything. I see no point in getting out of bed or even changing into everyday clothes. I miss my family so much and I feel so useless since I'm not working. :-( Normally I'm wanting to do everything and keep really busy, but I'm just content laying in bed and sleeping....*sigh* Sorry, just needed to get that all out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Ozzieshunni :hugs: Sorry your feeling blue too :sad1:

Lots of blue Ladies around me included `sigh`


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I've been asleep on the settee with everything going on around me for about an hour. Odd time for it. Just stirring so I go hang out the washing and see Byron before bed. I even slept through him clambering on me and I started just sitting up!

Sorry you're feeling so down Ozzie, I find pregnancy makes me feel like that a lot but haven't really any advice for how not to. :hugs:

Madly I'm already finishing 6 weeks before my due date. I really want to be able to see LO's first birthday before returning to work. If it helps I spent my last pregnancy being screamed at by the neighbour and receiving highly threatening solicitors letters from her. It was just horrendous. I felt so stressed just being in the house knowing she was in. At least I'm compensating for all this a bit by resting and working from home. It could be worse...

Lol at your dog Molly. Is she a messy eater?


----------



## MoonLove

molly85 said:


> I already had a rubbish bladder so its not much worse. if i get 2 hours out of it i am happy

Me too, i honestly haven't noticed any change to my bladder in the past few weeks :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Hi all. I've been asleep on the settee with everything going on around me for about an hour. Odd time for it. Just stirring so I go hang out the washing and see Byron before bed. I even slept through him clambering on me and I started just sitting up!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so down Ozzie, I find pregnancy makes me feel like that a lot but haven't really any advice for how not to. :hugs:
> 
> Madly I'm already finishing 6 weeks before my due date. I really want to be able to see LO's first birthday before returning to work. If it helps I spent my last pregnancy being screamed at by the neighbour and receiving highly threatening solicitors letters from her. It was just horrendous. I felt so stressed just being in the house knowing she was in. At least I'm compensating for all this a bit by resting and working from home. It could be worse...
> 
> Lol at your dog Molly. Is she a messy eater?

Oh :hugs: bless you hon :kiss: I hope things sort themselves out for both of us :thumbup: 

My colleague doesnt know about the grievance yet and probably wont until at the earliest a week tomorrow as my boss needs to speak to his boss and me again at the end of the week BUT am sure it will go down like a bull in a china shop :sad1: I think it will add to the atmosphere tbh but hey ho am not working in that area and can avoid as nessecary.


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry a few of you feel blue, I felt like this at the start of the weeks but fine now bloody hormones!

So I was trying to think what I could post that would cheer everyone up and all I could think of was doughnuts yum, but then remembered your :sick: peanut so that was a rubbish idea!

I know how about photos of stuff we've bought for our new LOs? Xx


----------



## MoonLove

Just wanted to say - i won the pram we were watching on ebay yay! :happydance:

Its this one: https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...terling-I-Love-My-Bear-Travel-System(0076974)

We got it for £125 brand new on ebay :happydance:xx


----------



## madcatwoman

madly, your post re-shopping list was absolutely hilarious to read!:haha: whether you ment it to be or not, but you have given me a right old proper chuckle!!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bleurgh I don't like doughnuts when I'm not pregnant! lol

I've hoovered and tidied and Byron went quickly to sleep so DH just needs to quickly do the kitchen (which he's nearly done) then it cereal and Boosh in bed.

I'm going to think very long and hard about how we can manage financially so that I have more options for leaving this job after my leave. I don't think I've mentioned to you ladies yet but DH has become an official journalist! He emailed one of the two new comic magazines in the UK (one is totally crap and eventually one will fold, hopefully not his!) with ideas of a regular feature and they were well impressed and took him on. He's using twitter and things to get in touch with all his favourite comic artists and writers and setting up loads of interviews with them for the magazine. It's fab! Money hasn't been mentioned yet but we're hoping that it will be, at least if he does one or two sterling articles. (Having read his new blog he is very good at this sort of thing, which I didn't know before.) The main thing is that it puts him in this world which he has wanted to be a part of for about 8 years or so. Getting these things published will get him better known and thus help with getting his book sold. It's all good news and he is confident that to some extent he will be earning some money from writing by the end of this year. :D The magazine is here: https://www.screamhorror.com/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely pram Gem :)

madcat he has well and trult fooked me off and he just admitted too that he didnt buy lettuce for my chicken wraps :trouble: I want to know why cause it was on that damn list.....its beyond me its quite simple as long as you buy everything on your dear pregnants wifes list anything else you buy is ok :thumbup: I mean come on how hard is it to follow a written list honestly :trouble:


----------



## PeanutBean

Weird I posted a big reply and it's been flagged for moderation. Never had that happen before! Hope it appears soon...


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Madly. Luckily for me DH does all the shopping really anyway. I'll take it over again when I'm on leave and have time and energy to think about meals more. But I still do the same as you and am all "what do you mean you don't have taco shells?" It doesn't matter if I wasn't eating them last week I think he should get all these things ready for when the desire takes me!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

infact the whole reason why he does the shopping is because he pays for it and he says I spend too much which I probably do so fair point :thumbup: and also I cant be arsed tackling the supermarket esp if I have been working on the saturday so fair deal....but DONT ask me to write a list of things I would like/need and take no damn notice of it. I have told him for punishment I will take `his card` and do the shop this week cause at least I will be able to eat :trouble:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Aw Madly. Luckily for me DH does all the shopping really anyway. I'll take it over again when I'm on leave and have time and energy to think about meals more. But I still do the same as you and am all "what do you mean you don't have taco shells?" It doesn't matter if I wasn't eating them last week I think he should get all these things ready for when the desire takes me!

:haha: too right I mean you just never know when you might have the desire to eat taco shells so they should also be in the cupboard...just like my mustard :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh DH just told me he bought garlic sauce :trouble: I want fooking mustard not god damn garlic sauce......honestly does he want to sleep on the sofa this eve :trouble:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: He'll know to get it right next time.

I'm sorry, but is it so farfetched to me to call a doctor if your LO has had a rash for 3 weeks and then suddenly gets a boil under her arm as opposed to posting pictures on a forum site asking what is this? :shrug: I dunno, maybe I'm too harsh and honest for some people on here :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly you need to switch to online shopping. We've never looked back!

Ozzie I do know what you mean. I do sometimes wonder why people post some things on here too.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OP went all nuts at me too saying I was mean and that she was a first time parent and she trusts the ladies on here......3 weeks with a rash? Even a first time parent knows that's too long! I'd rather go to the doc and have peace of mind than sit and worry. Ok....rant over *sigh*


----------



## PeanutBean

Actually Byron had a thrush rash for about three months and I didn't see a GP because it wasn't bothering him and was small. But then one day it bloomed so I took him in. But I didn't post on here. Either I'm not worried so why mention it or I am worried enough to see a GP.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I too have seen some really `odd` posts :wacko:

Well I just had my wraps minus the lettuce :haha: and was enjoying them until I thought about the GTT on Thursday AGAIN :trouble: which ruined my appetite and now I feel :sick: blah roll on Friday when it will all be over :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol. finally done my scan pics. matts not trusted with shopping he was once left for the weekend and had to get his own stuff. i got a call asking what was wrong with the coke, he had bought the one he specifically hates and had no food lol.
Molly is generlly quite tidy.
 



Attached Files:







img063.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 19









img064.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









img065.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 19









img066.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 19









img067.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madly! your shopping list is hilarious! bless my dh doesnt understand the whole i only want very specific items to eat and even then i might start eating them and change my mid half way through and "empty my stomach" of it lol

i have tried everything EXCEPT ginger because i absolutely freaking hate it! but i might have to see if you can get like ginger tablets or something because it is really starting to get me down now, i could throw up cry a bit then throw up on que, thats how close to the surface all these nasty things are grrrrrrrrr


----------



## molly85

i was told lemon sucky sweets


----------



## madcatwoman

lovely pics nomore

Madly......i had to show DH your shopping list post, he's just had a good chuckle too!!:haha:.......says "poor bloke"!:haha:


----------



## molly85

did u mean my pics? madcat?


----------



## gilz82

Lovely pics Molly :thumbup:

Sorry your DH made such a giant arse of the shopping Madly, i have to admit i've never had that happen to me as i always do the shopping. I imagine if i let my OH shop, even with a list it would happen too.

I have a sort of OCD thing about my shopping list, you can laugh if you like but no judging me :haha:

I write the first draft during the week of things we need just as they come into my head, and then before i go i re-write the list and put everything in the order of the aisles that they are in :rofl: that way i don't forget stuff cos i go up and down all the aisles. When my OH is home and comes with me for shopping this really bugs him, he just wants to go randomly from aisle to aisle so i'm sure he'd miss things on the list.

Also has anyone else noticed how much more their food shopping costs if their OH comes with them?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all.

Your pics are great Molly!

My shoulder is killing me! I can hardly put any weight on it at all which makes heaving myself out of bed pretty tough.


----------



## gilz82

What's up with your shoulder Peanut, is this new or have i missed something?


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it's just from sleeping on it.


----------



## molly85

ouchy poor shoulder.
Gilz mattslike that thinkshe knowswhich asles stuffs in so will miss them out, they obviously dnt realise they move stuff.

yup I spent £55 in sainsbury yesterday, its usually £80 so god know what I forgot our fridge mainly has microwave meals for me in but there is also salad and some aspargus to go with pork chops


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry molly, yes your pics!:dohh:

Morning all!

well i slept right thru till 6.30am with out an achy hip in sight or a loo call!:happydance:. but then i did need the loo, so i went to get up, and the cramp finally hit me!:growlmad:,it was sooo painful, i thought i might die of cramp!:haha:. went to the loo, got back into bed, and had bump ache for the rest of the time, so got back up again!

and nother bundle of ebay sleep suits arrived from ebay today, really cute designs. i now have 6 new born sleep suits,a pack of 6 newborn vests, eight 0-3month sleep suits...i guess i just need more vests...(?)


----------



## molly85

ohhhh, i am deffinatly over supplied lol.Wit more to come.
Just back from the GP asked about the group B strep from the little info she gave me seems its more common in 2nd births so sounds hospital related init self. oh and delights of delights shes said at my 6 week appointment I need my smear, not that Iddnt know that but iv gone 25 years without one and I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## gilz82

Molly i'm due a smear test and i was told to get one post-birth but much further along than 6 weeks. I wonder if that's a bit too soon to be poking about a your cervix.

Also after giving birth i'm pretty sure a smear test although embarassing and uncomfortable :blush: will be a walk in the park :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i know but its the eugh really do you have to poke that there? Birth you are deffinatly not focussed on the event but with a smear its you the nurse/doctor and and the speculum yuck nothing else noother noise. i had thethrilling experience asa student of watching them, i was cringing for the ladies


----------



## madcatwoman

i bloody hate smears with a passion, so very embarrassing, i think i'll find birth less embarrassing than a smear for some reason.

im due one too, but i'll be waiting a few months after the birth for mine.


----------



## babybefore30

Morning ladies, hope you are well. I am exhausted am working 7 days a week at the moment and am starting to get a bit fed up of it only have until 29th and then I get a day off woohoo. 
This anterior placenta is really irritating me hardly feel baby at all, and woke up at 4 in the morning panicking so had to put the doppler on my tummy but could hardly hear anything as one of the earphones has broken, hubby was not best pleased when I told him what I was up to but it is scary not being able to feel any movement.


----------



## madcatwoman

how are all your bumps looking...vbaby,peanut,madly..?
are we all looking a similar size?
im not noticing a huge difference from recent photos, only a very tiny change.
26+4
 



Attached Files:







26+4.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

babybefore30 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are well. I am exhausted am working 7 days a week at the moment and am starting to get a bit fed up of it only have until 29th and then I get a day off woohoo.
> This anterior placenta is really irritating me hardly feel baby at all, and woke up at 4 in the morning panicking so had to put the doppler on my tummy but could hardly hear anything as one of the earphones has broken, hubby was not best pleased when I told him what I was up to but it is scary not being able to feel any movement.

that must be horrible not being able to feel or see any kicks. when mine get going my tummy wobbles from side to side, i cant imagine being nearly 27 weeks and still not feeling anything.
do you have headphones off an ipod or something, they should fit...mine do!?


----------



## gilz82

babybefore30 said:


> This anterior placenta is really irritating me hardly feel baby at all, and woke up at 4 in the morning panicking so had to put the doppler on my tummy but could hardly hear anything as one of the earphones has broken, hubby was not best pleased when I told him what I was up to but it is scary not being able to feel any movement.

Anterior placentas really rubbish aren't they. I'm the same i actually use my doppler more now that i'm further on than i did when i was 12 weeks. It's my only reasurrance that my little man is still wiggling about in there.

Madcat your bump is lovely :thumbup: Mine is starting to change a little, think the jellybean must be having a growth/fattening spurt in there!


----------



## madcatwoman

well for comparison, 
from L-R is 20wks, 25+1, 26+4....

i think the maybe the shape has changed a bit more than size...what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







20.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









25+1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









26+4.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vbaby3

Aww madcat,your bump is coming on lovely,its roundy and cute!!
I must takle a pic of mine,not sure i've seen a big difference in last few wks either.

gil z i had a giggle at the way you do your shopping list!i'm exactly the same!
dh thinks i'm a freak!!I am the queen of lists,and do several different drafts too!!

Molly I think they wait 3 months before doing a smear,give your cervix a chance to heal.
I was meant to go for a colposcopy in december,and conveniently forgot!Trying to put it off for another month or so.If there's something wrong i don't wanna have to worry when nothing can be done til baba is born!
Plus i'm a little scared getting it done could start me into early labour or something.

Sorry some of you are feeling sick,and depressed:hugs::hugs:
January is the most depressing month,at the best of times.
Peanut,you do need some time out for yourself,tho I should practice what I preach,I never get out without my kids.
Have made a resolution with myself though that once this lo is a couple months old that i go out with my girlfriends,even just once every month or so,for something to eat and maybe a few drinks.
I do get out with dh now and again,but for some reason girls nights out only happen 2 or 3 times a yr!!So really gonna change that this time!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow madcat you're really developing! I'v not done a bump pic in an age. Might go a do one now. I don't think I'm changing that much at the moment, it all came so early this time.

Molly I agree with Gilz, smears are not recommended before 12 weeks. At 6 weeks many women are still bleeding which will only lead to an unclear result and a repeat being needed, not to mention all your anxiety of it being something serious!

I've done a section of my training this morning. Also got my result from my last assessment which was really good so I'm happy about that! I MUST do some policy work today...


----------



## madcatwoman

yes lets see your bumps:thumbup:, im sure we are getting bigger but we just dont notice it so much anymore.

just been to tescos, i wont tell you what ive eaten:blush:. bumped into the wife of Dhs friend there (he used to go to school with her). another one whos bitter about me being pregnant btw. Walking up to each other, she avoids eye contact until i smile and say "hi". so she says "hi, how are you", so i said "im good, getting heavier", shes says nothing but looks at her little boy and says "a while since you have seen him"(so i replied) and then she said, "well, better get going".:shrug:
all the status DH puts on his face book- she comments on, but any todo with me or the baby she wont say anything, and hasnt congratulated us either.(yet we did with her little boy, and know for a fact shes about 2 months pregnant again after a loss).
:shrug::shrug:

im so popular! lol


----------



## babybefore30

Madcat you are carrying just like me - nice and round, it is nice to see as everyone keeps telling me how huge I am!!! Will try and post a picture later.


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh get a piccie up so we can see and compair. this is actually the roundest its been. i had an uncomfortable night last night,bump was really achy, and when i got up i thought something was different, felt bigger, or different, so i think:baby:has moved to a different position, hence a rounder bump today.


----------



## molly85

lovely bump. 

maybe she meant book one. might tre\t myself to that then for my 26th birthday ewww. 

Jeez more clothes have arrived going to have to go through what i like and dnt then maybe take them to a cahrity shop. not sure i'd want to sell on ebay its to complicated


----------



## PeanutBean

Here arw bump pics. First is 4th December, second is today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0299web.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4









P1070572sm.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I do seem a bit bigger. At least I stick out more than my giant boobs now. And that is also bump encased in tight sexy tubigrip.


----------



## pinkclaire

Back to the hubbys spending money at food shopping, I once sent my DH out for milk and he came back with £100 worth of crap so h is now banned!

But I do the aisle thing as well :blush: but then I know I'm particular!

Lovely bump madcat, I need to do a new one!

Peanut hows work going today?

I've got an appointment after work with James' nursery so I'm hoping I can resolve some of my grievences!

I was meant to have my smear at my 6 week after James, but I had signs of infection so they didnt do it, I eventually got round to doing it and got it done the month I feel pregnant :blush: Well it came up abnormal, I asked the doctor if that was because of pregnancy and he said no so I have to have it redone at my 6 week check this time, great :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Nice bump peanut xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hardly have any bump :cry: Isn't it something about first pregnancies though? That you don't show until later? I know baby is in there, lol, cause I've felt flutters :cloud9: I wonder if it will all just bump out overnight :rofl:


----------



## molly85

eugh how mean of them claire, why again so soon?


----------



## vbaby3

lovely bump too peanut,don't think mine is as neat as yours and madcats!
But think its high,same as it was with both boys.
Maybe a bit more spred out I think,but I never took bump pics in either of the other pregnancies,so can't really compare.
Haven't had any of the jesus you're huge comments from anyone yet,so I suppose i'm not that big yet!But still I think bigger than the other 2!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, I'm pretty shocked! Phoned one of the dental surgeries in town expecting to get wait listed and I have an appointment for the 27th of January! Pregnancy does have some perks :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Work's pretty good thanks pink. I've finished my policy (albeit in draft) and done a chunk of my coursework. Going to do some more now after I've got a brew. I'm out the office the next two days. No news in other departments...

Hey, did I tell you guys? On Wednesday I'm taking Byron to participate in a comprehension study at the Child Study Centre. Exciting!

vbaby I think my bump has got big fast but is levelling out now to be similar to how it was with Byron at this stage.


----------



## molly85

sound intresting, you'd get on well with matt sometimes he has started reading mcbeth to abby


----------



## PeanutBean

The irony is that I'll be able to call into the office on my day off. :lol:


----------



## molly85

ahhhhh, you can get to the bottom of a few things there. Grr why do all planet posters include Pluto?? it was declassified over 4 years ago


----------



## PeanutBean

Not really molly, there's only me in my office, the rest of the staff are in our London HO.

Still including Pluto? Morons.


----------



## molly85

i think i saw 1, im on amazon its hardly major science. we have found the periodic table just dnt tell me they have added 20 new ones since 2002 . looks like i have to spend a bit more to get anice accurate one grrrrrr. matt wants numbers and letters as well. 
i wounder if we can get them in multi lingual?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well DH was still getitng grief this morning about the shopping list and if he starts tonight I will give him some more grief so I reckon he better be on his best behaviour when he comes in from work :rofl: He said to me `I dont understand what I`ve done wrong!` Well it was enough to set me off again he might consider his choice of words next time :haha:

Lovely bump pics madcat and Peanut and fab scan pics Molly :) 

Heres me last Sunday .... I dont think I posted them :shrug:

Both taken on same day...second pic shows how big my pre-preg Jean are :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







24+2wks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









24+2wks (2).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

ahhh thats so not fair


----------



## gilz82

Fantastic bumps girls :thumbup: I'll need to take another one of mine and compare. 

Well I've just had a chippy tea which wad yummy yum yum. Needed it to make up for a horrible first half of Monday. I got a speeding ticket on the way home from work at lunch time :blush: totally my own fault but I could have done without the stupid fine. 

But then this afternoon I went shopping with my sister and got some baby clothes so that cheered me up. Plus I got the paint for the nursery so might tackle that on Wednesday. 

Got my meeting at work tomorrow about my flexible working application, not looking forward to it as I don't think it'll turn out well but need to get it out of the road.


----------



## PeanutBean

lol the preiodic table is rarely complete on wall charts. There are a surprisingly number of the radioactive elements that tend not to be included. I've got a few versions from various teaching conferences and things I've been to. A pen where the table pulls out of it. I think a jigsaw...


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh yours is a lil bigger peanut, i think youre carrying a tiny bit higher than me, and same with you madly....although im not sure whats going on with your jeans lol!!. we all look like we have roughly similar size bumps for dates though dont you think.


----------



## molly85

unless much has changed just the top bit would be ok. I remember the bigone at school i used to sit in front of, no wonder i was nearly top of the class


----------



## PeanutBean

lol molly I wouldnt worry about those obscure elements anyway. Most tables don't include them, only the major ones.

Madcat I just look like I'm carrying higher because I'm short waisted so my bump hits my boobs very quickly!


----------



## molly85

sounds so dull compared to other ladies and their lovely nurserys


----------



## gilz82

It doesn't sound dull at all Molly it sounds wonderful and fun and educational all at once!


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly have a look at Byron's room on fb. We've got free Guardian posters of dogs and UK mammals and things on the wall!


----------



## molly85

lol matts ideaid have fairys lol.
Can't believe the speeding ticket obviously u weren't going fast enough if u got cought. Really hope she don't have dyslexia like me. Drives me nuts


----------



## PeanutBean

Hmpf. That weird moderated post didn't appear. I wonder why not? I had a link to a horror comic magazine that DH is now writing for. I had a big celebration of how he's getting to do this journalism stuff and how exciting it all is but it's not here. :(


----------



## molly85

awww, its cute. your a very nature person so goes with your personality. 

Not sure what I am except bonkers


----------



## gilz82

Peanut I read your post this mooring with the link to the comic website in it. Maybe they took it down again. 

Molly it was so stupid, I've been driving the new car so sensibly because it's not very fuel economic and I was behind a White van on the motorway. Stupid van pulled over and slammed the brakes on obviously cos he'd seen the cops, I didn't until it was too late. 64 in a 50 limit going out of town :cry:

Also I don't have you guys on facebook, Peanut and Molly, I'll pm you my link and you can add me if you want :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh perhaps it appeared later... I guess I didn't look properly! Lol

Good luck for your flexible working interview Gilz. Remember they have to show it would have real and serious negative consequences for the business in order to refuse it and you can always appeal after seeking further advice from ACAS or similar is they are arses about it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I cooked chicken with pasta and some veggies for tea tonight. BIG step for me :) Maybe the depression is lessening.....


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut, my boss was back today and she says that the director who now wants to be responsible for signing it off or not is concerned that if they approve my application it will open the flood gates for more parent to apply. 

That's not a valid reason and so isn't my problem, if you don't want staff to be able to do it, take the option out of our terms and conditions then!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wonky post. Stupid phone!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh it came up on 698 so most of you won't have seen it! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

ohh cool i'll tryand look.

Same goes for what I do Gilz, we have to be flexible and usually its great.wish daycare ran round teh hours we do or even opened at weekends


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Gilz! You need to get them to write these things down or record them saying it. It's tough crap for them, parents have the right to apply whether they like it or not. Why can't employers see that a flexible employee is a happy and productive employee? What's the point in doing 9-5 in the office with 2 or 3 hours of commuting if your mind is elsewhere and in the end you quit from the imbalance of it all?


----------



## molly85

I love my job so will make it work, I think its more office based work that isharder to work round but i'veknown places open like 7-7 so youcan get them to nursery and do a full days work


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> lol molly I wouldnt worry about those obscure elements anyway. Most tables don't include them, only the major ones.
> 
> Madcat I just look like I'm carrying higher because I'm short waisted so my bump hits my boobs very quickly!

i still often wonder the exact position baby could be lying in, head low- i know that,but all those fiddly movements can be felt around my flesh at times as low as my hips!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I have to share this. My brother says that we should name the baby Jamal because no one would mess with a kid named Jamal Osborne. :rofl: Something about thinking it's a big black man as opposed to some white guy. My brother is going to be a great uncle :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol they would get a suprise. 

i think abby now spends alot of time lieing across my tummy.

we are now debating what toread to the bump jeez i'm sure he has lost it, this man is usually a neandathol but not now hes all enlightened


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzie!, LMAO!

probably true though, dont think id mess with someone with that name!


----------



## babybefore30

I am reading baby boo Matilda - a chapter a night, feel a bit weird speaking to him so thought Matilda would do the trick, hubby also brought home a whole load of classical music CDs that he wants me to listen to so will be adding these to itunes tonight - I though baby boo was quite happy listening to take that and michael buble


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ok sick bands no longer working grrrrrrrrr they have kind of dented my eternal wish to hug porceline all day long but i am still bring sick, i have tried ginger tea (gross) sikbands, crackers, full belly, small meals, big meals, no meals, water, i found that my mutlivitamins dont have as much b6 in them as is reccommended would help with sickness but i think will talk to midwife on friday before taking b6 i think grrrrrrr

it took me ages to get used to talking to ds after he was born let alone when he was in my belly lol, i used to have conversations with him in my head but its funny but i felt self conscious! this time round im a chatterbox baby will prob come out going mummy honestly shhhh! lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey ladies, just checking in quickly!

Molly your making me feel bad, I have a masters in chemistry, maybe I should be educating my child more! Although James' new room I've decided is going to be nature themed as hes so into being outside and animals etc. He loves watching nature documentries more than any cartoon!

Peanut glad works going ok now!

Gilz add me as well if you like, well any of you can just send me a PM with your real name so I know its you, just so I dont add any weirdos! :haha:

Also Gilz I'll try and find you my 17 week bump pic from my pregnancy with James, I hardly showed at all! Are you failry tall? I am everyone says that makes a difference!

Girls Im after your advice and I reckon you'll be able to help. I've just changed my contract from part time to full time and I think they've mucked up my holiday allowence.

I usually get 20 days when working full time, I now work three days so to me I get 3/5ths which 12 days. Hes worked it out by doing 18 (my weekly hours)/40 (usual working hours) * 20 (number of days) = 9 I said this cant be right as you cant switch between days and hours?

So if you work it out in hours, I work 6 hours where as everyone else works 8, it still works out 12 days, am I right?

In my head that makes sense because I get four weeks off part time or full time


----------



## PeanutBean

When you're paid full time it's for a set number of hours a week no matter how they are arranged. Say a full timer did those 40 hours over three or four days, they'd still expect to get the same amount of holiday as someone doing them over 5 or 6 days. So if you were getting 20 days for a 40 hour week it'll be 9 days for an 18 hour week. BUT each of those 9 days is worth 8 hours not 6. So:
20 days x 8 hours = 160 hours holiday
160/40 x 18 = 72 hours
If you're doing 6 hour days then 72 hours is 12 days.

Well I'm off to Durham shortly. Feel well sick this morning but have managed to get up and walk the dog and am scoffing some cereal to tide me over for some of the journey. It's always a nice meeting at least. Was going to get the train but would've had to leave ages ago and it's so uncomfy.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats what I thought peanut, thanks! I just need to convince him I'm right! 

I'm sorry your feeling sick again! xx


----------



## gilz82

Yup Pink i agree with Peanut and you, the 9 days caluculation is rubbish. The 12 days is correct.

I've sent you a pm with my facebook link so you can just add me. And nope sadly i'm not tall only 5ft 5" but i think it was maybe Ozzie that was saying she had no bump at all yet. Mine is getting there slowly, just hoping it continues to grow slowly and doesn't get enormous over night, otherwise between the bump and my now massive boobs i'll topple over :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

How are we all today?

Its feels like spring today here in sunny Leeds...I have windows open and the fresh air is great :)

Am watching one born every minute as I type :lol: Must say the waterbirth lady made it look very easy :dohh: Did any of you Ladies watch it...her friend looked petrified :haha:

Well I got another baby clothes package through the post today....some ickle pairs of joggers so cute :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:gilz,i can just see you toppling over with huge boobs and bump!:haha:

Peanut, was it you who has bought from this place ? https://www.justjellycat.co.uk/Browse-by-Animal/Lions-&-Tigers/Bashful-Tiger/p-7-308-4631/

we dont have any lovely cuddly toys for baby B to grow up with yet (well, we do, but theyre all mine!!). really like the rabbits and tigers on here.

but i was wondering, are they safe enough to give to baby in the fist few months? or not?. i really dont know whats safe and whats not, i know nothing!. Also are things like this ok to be left in cot with baby or is that a no no?


----------



## vbaby3

Yes madly I agree,the water birth girl did make it look easy,she put me to shame!!
I suppose its true how we all have different pain thresholds!!
Last nights episode was definately less scary for 1st time mams!!

You're all making me sound like a bad mammy now,shay has a ben 10 bedroom lol!!!
My new single beds are arriving tomorrow,so will be putting the boys in together and will have the baby room free to get organised for my princess.
Its neutral so will probably leave it as it is,but it will be nice to get her clothes and stuff washed and put away.
Don't know how orans gonna go in a big boy bed,and shay is really bold at bed times,so not looking forward to it,but better to do it now than when we're dealing with a baby too!!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Its feels like spring today here in sunny Leeds...I have windows open and the fresh air is great :)
> 
> Am watching one born every minute as I type :lol: Must say the waterbirth lady made it look very easy :dohh: Did any of you Ladies watch it...her friend looked petrified :haha:
> 
> Well I got another baby clothes package through the post today....some ickle pairs of joggers so cute :cloud9:

morning madly!
yes its a cold crispy day here, was suprised to wake up to frost. ive got to blitz our porch this afternoon, yesterday the cat from over the road came in and sprayed all over it, its bloody reaking, i washed the floor and doors with bleach but its still reaking, gona chuck everything out and start again this pm.

i had another package too, yesterday ful of baby sleepsuits, really good nick too. i love recieving these ebay packages dont you. i need to get more vestst now.

im wondering if progress is about to be made between my SIL and us (im sure you remember she wasnt able to continue her pregnancy at 13 weeks,i was also 13 weeks,and we were told to stay away&not to contact her)
phone went last night, was MIL,its SIL's birthday at the end of the month, andSIL herself has asked if we all want to go out to dinner. DH&I are very suprised. we asked if she'll be ok (because it was only 5 weeks ago SIL asked someone if they knew what we were having, they told her a boy and she burst in to tears). But its SIL suggestion, so we're going out to dinner, and will see how it goes!.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Yes madly I agree,the water birth girl did make it look easy,she put me to shame!!
> I suppose its true how we all have different pain thresholds!!
> Last nights episode was definately less scary for 1st time mams!!
> 
> You're all making me sound like a bad mammy now,shay has a ben 10 bedroom lol!!!
> My new single beds are arriving tomorrow,so will be putting the boys in together and will have the baby room free to get organised for my princess.
> Its neutral so will probably leave it as it is,but it will be nice to get her clothes and stuff washed and put away.
> Don't know how orans gonna go in a big boy bed,and shay is really bold at bed times,so not looking forward to it,but better to do it now than when we're dealing with a baby too!!

that made me think about a water birth again vbaby!. my gut instinct says epidural (def dont want G&S or pethidene) but now and then the water birth thing creeps into my mind.


----------



## sequeena

My MIL said waterbirth can bring on labour or slow it down... is that true?? :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

I want a birth like that lady! That's exactly what I'm ordering and want to look that amazing as well!

Sorry gilz I get confused when I catch up, Ozzie I'll look for you lol. 

Who was asking about nursery opening times? Mines open 7.30 until 18.00, a childminder is quite often more flexible one lady told me she would do anytime from 6.30!!!


----------



## molly85

I liked the water birth to, as i am prob going to be limited on pain relief as I have a stupid tolerance to anything opiod based it might be good, plus clean baby and not so undignified. 

Thegirl with her was her sister who did actually puke at one stage but lady giving birth knew she would and said it would be good if she was there.

Ignore our over educated things its a bit scary Matt and I have both attempteduni and I have full intentions to return but sitting in a class room is not our thing we are more hands on people. So am finally doing NVQ3 through work - would love some alevels atleast then on to an open university degree in health and social care, or just a general degree if I change my mind but will be in that area. then post graduate nurse training. I have passsed tehfirst year and have a diploma in higher education for it so am quite proud coming from a family with very little university education. 

Sounds liek good progress Madcat, shes had time now and it will be the end of the closure she needs to be a loving aunt until her time comes again.

Oh shoot more baby clothes we have very little new born stuff but loads of 3-6 mnth stuff even my 0-3 collection looks small


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena, water can slow it down in the latent stage so normally they won't let you get in until 4-5 cm dialated, well at least thats what happened for me. I don't believe it slowed mine down. My established labour was just under 6 hours, shame I was in latent labour for 24 hours :haha: it looks good on my forms though xx


----------



## vbaby3

Yes pink she did look rather amazing didn't she!lol!!!
Madcat,you don't have to make any decisions now,you could start off in the water and if it gets too much you could get out and get your epidural!
Go with the flow I say!!x


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Sequeena, water can slow it down in the latent stage so normally they won't let you get in until 4-5 cm dialated, well at least thats what happened for me. I don't believe it slowed mine down. My established labour was just under 6 hours, shame I was in latent labour for 24 hours :haha: it looks good on my forms though xx

Ok thanks, think they were trying to put me off lol


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Yes pink she did look rather amazing didn't she!lol!!!
> Madcat,you don't have to make any decisions now,you could start off in the water and if it gets too much you could get out and get your epidural!
> Go with the flow I say!!x

yeh suppose youre right really, i think if they had a pool available(that is) it might be good to take that approach, and if i thought i could carry on, that would be great and if i couldnt to go for the epi.
i guess its a start, and i know what i DONT want(any drug which could make me sick).
Mmm - i might take that approach when the MW asks me.thanks


----------



## vbaby3

OOh pink 6 hrs established labour is great for your 1st baby,I was in established labour for 11 hrs,but pre labour or early labour or whatever they like to call it for 2 days:hugs:

With my 2nd son its on my records,established labour 50minutes!!!
pushing 6 mins!
Needless to say i'll be on my way to hospital at the 1st sign this time!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow loads of posts again. 

Madcat - eww horrible cat that's so annoying. One morning a few years ago a cat strolled into our kitchen and sprayed everywhere before the dog appeared and then an almighty fight broke out. The smell was sooooo bad for so long :cry:

I haven't watched One born yet from this week, but it's already sounding much less scary than last weeks :thumbup:

Molly i went to uni, loved the learning hated uni and dropped out after second year. At some point i'd love to go back to it whether via open U etc, so you are totally right just to do what works for you.

Compared to ladies i'm definitely getting the feeling we haven't bought enough baby clothes :dohh:


----------



## molly85

jeez, vbaby thats a proper sneeze and their here. 

Got to ask you ladies again. Moses basket mattresses sealed in PVC do I need to replace them? as its second hand. my thoughts are they dnt in the hospitals and have lots of antibactieral i can use


----------



## vbaby3

yeh molly,he was pretty much in my arms before i knew it.I was in a state of shock!!
I didn't change my moses basket matress at all from my 1st baby,plus a couple people borrowed it off me.I didn't know you were meant to until I read it on here somewhere.
I actually just stick mine in the washing machine!!
Both mine were big and long so only fitted comfortably in the moses basket for 8/9 wks i think


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,if there's birthing pools available to you definately give it a go.
You can get out or change your mind at anytime.
There's nothing like that where i'm going,probably wouldn't have time anyway lol!
I still had my knickers on when oran started coming out!!!

Its weird,anyone looking on 3rd tri?
Some familiar who were near end of 2nd tri when we were just starting it are due now,seems like the time has flown!


----------



## gilz82

I personally wouldn't have thought so Molly as long as you clean it with Detol or some form of antibacterial agent.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I watched all of one born every minute and it was a very `calm` episode...all mummies were 1st time and def all had very good births :wohoo:

vbaby hon I want your 2nd birth :haha:

madcat I love ebay bargains :) I am waiting on my last few bits and I still need to buy more vests :dohh: I have my eye on some in george though as well as some bibs so just need to pick them up next time am at the supermarket :thumbup: At the weekend I won this Next set 2 pairs of pants and 3 tops a sort of mix and match bundle :) for 5.00 I really liked this little bundle so was chuffed to realise I won :dance: Its almost brand new and hardly worn so should be in great condition cant wait to recieve it :thumbup: I promised myself it would be my last purchase thats not on my need to buy list :haha: and I am also waiting on a brand new all in one going out suit I won for 99p :wohoo: Its blue and has bear ears and has a white circle on belly so cute :cloud9: 

We really dont have much else to buy at all which am so happy about I do feel happy knowing I finish work next month and we nearly have everything for Charlie :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i now want some red vests/long sleeve t-shirts to go with the denim stuff I have so moght have to godown the boys asile eugh. lol and some more tight got to figure how they go on. large gusset bit at the front or back?


----------



## madcatwoman

question.

i have about eight 0-3 month old sleep suits, do i need to buy more?... (i know i need to buy some vests to go with them).

I also have 7 new- born much smaller sleepsuits just incase we have a smaller baby(£1.40 on ebay lol!), and 7 cheapo vests from asda to go with them.

and so far only 2 outfits(0-3) and one cardi.


vbaby, im not sure how many birth pools my hospital has, but if theres one available i can see no harm in giving it a go.


----------



## molly85

I have seen on birth done in a bath as they ddnt have time to get out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hon I would say you have ample sleepsuits....I have about 15 but all in 0-3mths simply because I dont think my baby will exactly be small :haha: I only have the very odd newborn item... you watch cause I have gone and said it he will be a tiddler :rofl: AS IF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They only do waterbirths at the LGI in Leeds and I`m booked in at St James so no chance for me because I WILL NOT GIVE BIRTH AT THE LGI :nope:


----------



## gilz82

I'm going to need to sit down tonight and actually count what i have clothes wise. I don't have any outfits as such if you mean trousers etc, as i thought the baby would spend most of the first few weeks in baby grows and sleepsuits etc. Maybe i should be buying some outfits now too :dohh:

Got my meeting at work at 2pm so not looking forward to it, i can already feel the tension going round the office :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would say only buy a few maybe two or three outfits because generally they do live in sleepsuits but I always think its nice to dress them up a little if your taking them out somewhere special :) They grow so quickly its really not worth spending a fortune at all plus people tend to buy clothing as a baby gift so you get loads too :thumbup: 

Heres what I have generally looked to buying....

x15 sleepsuits
x15 vests
x2 cardis
a few newborn hats 
a few pairs of scratch mitts 
a few pairs of sock/bootees (although not nessecary if its a little cold I put on babys feet under sleepsuit to keep them warm :))
two or three outfits (personal choice)
a going out suit (all in one) or a jacket/coat
going out hat
a few blankets
a few muslin squares
bibs

I think this is it....Peanut, vbaby did I forget anything?


----------



## vbaby3

I kept my babies in babygrows/sleepsuits for the 1st few wks,they're comfy for baby and it was easy to change nappies and stuff.
I just bought 1 outfit,and now i'm just gonna wait to see what she gets bought for her before i buy her anymore.Would hate to have loads of stuff she doesn't even have time to wear!
It happened with shay,I bought loads,and he got loads for pressies,so there was some brand new stuff going up to the attic he didn't get the chance to wear.
Didn't mind so much,oran got to use them,but this is prob our last!!

madcat that sounds like plenty for starters,see how you get on,its no hassle to pick up more vests or babygrows if you need them.

Madly,on paper my 2nd labour sounds wonderful,but I was in complete and utter shock.Barely even looked at the baby for the 1st hr!poor wee man was crying and i was gazing into space!weird!
Was fine after a couple hrs,and sooo relieved it was all over.But was also wondering what hospital could i go to nxt time where they'd give me an elective section!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck with your meet Gilz hon :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Sounds about right madly!
I've only bought 7 sleepsuits and vests(in girly design!!!!!!)
and i know i have a few white/cream in attic from boys too.
Scratch mits and hat,blankets,1 outfit in newborn for bringing her home,or for visitors!
And you can never ever have enough bibs!You could go thru 10 a day!!
That washing machine will be working overtime!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Still sounds great vbaby :) I just want it to be better than having Oliver am not sure I would ever recover if it turned out to be as bad :( I know labour isnt suppose to be great :nope: but I think it would break my heart to go there again :sad1:

Me and DH had a chat last night and I got a bit :cry: I am so scared things will be like having Oliver and am so worried that it thats the case then I might hit rock bottom....it took me three years to start to except Olivers birth and I dont think I will ever forget however I dont think I would cope too well if I was to go there again. Maybe its to do with the pregnancy hormones but this was a major factor in changing my mat leave dates...they say relaxation makes for an easier birth so this is my plan :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am been a ninny I know :dohh: damn my childhood has a lot to answer for :trouble:


----------



## vbaby3

yes good luck gilz.xx

Madly no way is your 2nd birth gonna be like your 1st.
Your body knows just what its doing this time,it'll click into action and labour beautifully.
Your pushing will be quick coz your 'bits' have done it before,I think I pushed for 2 contractions and he was out,as opposed to 40mins 1st time
My 2 labours couldn't have been more different.
I don't think anyone i've ever met anyone that has said their 2nd was as hard as their 1st,i don't think its possible lol!
Try not to dwell on it now,enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and your maternity leave,and your time with oliver before charlie arrives.
you're gonna be just fine.x


----------



## molly85

lol it sounds like i have loads but mine are mostly 0-3 so going to get some wear. all the newborn stuff is things that have come though ebay or Madly and a few outfits that i specifically wanted for going home/ visiting. lots to be done in those first few weeks. we may even do one on teh way home as I want matts grandma to see abby asap and get some pictures of them together.
hmm I don'thave a newborn coat, or a 0-3 one shoot now i feel the urge to get one


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks all, will see how i get on with those clothes for starters then!, just pick up some more vests and another outfit or two.

Ooooo..i just bee sat out in my back garden(south facing) its sooo lovely and warm out there, was in my t-shirt, it was so good to feel the sun on my skin!:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

You're not a ninny!
I cry at the drop of a hat lol,anything at all and i'm off.
Shay wasn't well at the wk end,had high temp and was just lyong there soo pale,and i cried!Watching anything on tv that is remotely happy or sad and I cry,I even cry watching the news sometimes!!


----------



## vbaby3

molly,are you due in middle of summer?maybe baby won't need a coat!
you're addicted to ebay!!


----------



## molly85

vbaby I would be happy with 40 mins, nasty buyt managable.

Madly it willnot be the same different child, different hospital i am thinking and and different you, you know what to expect if its all goes nasty so even in the worse scenario you are prepared so won't be as bad. But he'll shoot out like a fish and you will wonder what you worried over


----------



## molly85

nooo not addicted i was thinking of tesco or asda actually lol for just a coat. the vests can wait lol. Middle of may shes due eveningscan get nippy. iliek teh 2nd hand outfits its like shes already here as they have those little crinkles round the edge. oh jesus 23 weeks tomorrow wll i sty a papya or go aubergine?


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> thanks all, will see how i get on with those clothes for starters then!, just pick up some more vests and another outfit or two.
> 
> Ooooo..i just bee sat out in my back garden(south facing) its sooo lovely and warm out there, was in my t-shirt, it was so good to feel the sun on my skin!:happydance:

We're south facing too,and its lovely here in summer!
Was just saying to dh last night I can't wait for summer!We won't pregnant anymore!!
Can't wait to sit out the back with a nice glass of wine,the boys running around playing,and lil baby sitting in her bouncer in the shade!
And barbecues!As soon as the sun comes out we whip out the barby,i just love it!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> thanks all, will see how i get on with those clothes for starters then!, just pick up some more vests and another outfit or two.
> 
> Ooooo..i just bee sat out in my back garden(south facing) its sooo lovely and warm out there, was in my t-shirt, it was so good to feel the sun on my skin!:happydance:
> 
> We're south facing too,and its lovely here in summer!
> Was just saying to dh last night I can't wait for summer!We won't pregnant anymore!!
> Can't wait to sit out the back with a nice glass of wine,the boys running around playing,and lil baby sitting in her bouncer in the shade!
> And barbecues!As soon as the sun comes out we whip out the barby,i just love it!!Click to expand...

i was thinking the same!, i was looking at al the weeds that have grown back(after i pulled them all out) and thought like you,about not being pregnant in the summer, being able to move properly again, and have baby in his pram or bouncer while im outside!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

the cheek of some people...(rant on the way)

The tenants of our old house txt me.
say theyre fed up because that cant run more than one hot bath at a time(because the water doesnt stay hot)....and "they're paying for this water!!!!!" (arent we all??).
complaining of having to wipe down the windows every day in the conservatory and bedroom+one wall by the window. and what are we going to do about it?.

bare in mind, these tenants have only paid us on time on 3 occassions in the last 12 months:dohh: all the other occassions have been late, half payments or just laiden with excuses.

we have had to explain how when we lived there we could only run one hot bath at a time, as the tank is small in that house.
also told them to air the house out durring the day when the heating has been on(as we used to).

still they moan on, i wouldnt mind if they were model tennants. nothing we can do about the above, we're really hoping they might finally move out so we can get someone reliable in (esp when we need paying on time when our baby is here).

rant over!


----------



## molly85

eugh, jeez is it not common sence open a ruddy window. if it was their own house would they not crack a window. and i dnt know anyone that can run 2baths at a time or have 2 showers. the water has to split some someones going to come out cold. Do what we do to save water share the sodding bath lol.

LOl my lovely little flat started going mouldy coz the council didn't put ventilation in when it was contructed and the neighbours upstairs warped the porch door next to closet that was mouldering. I complained then sent people out but never fixed the problem, if had been as simple as opening a window I'd have been happy, this closet had a fixed window. such a shame the place was brilliant and i still miss it. My first piece of true independance.


----------



## madcatwoman

well of a morning the windows did condense up and we did have to open them as you say, but theyre not doing this, and now its creaping into the walls:growlmad:(which we will have to fix one day when they leave), told us there must have been a damp problem when we lived there(well, we know our own house and know theres never been a problem- but theyre not having it). 
as for the baths, i told them they can have a combi boiler fitted to cope with hot water on demand but which will cost thousands and the rent will have to reflect this.!!!!!!.

Anyway DH has offered to go round to see them after work, and they say say theire going to the docs(both of them) about their baby(shes 2 months gone), so i said "if one of you can stay home we'll get this looked at", but they wont. (& ive been to all my appointments on my own, apart from scans).

i just wish they would bugger off so we can get someone whos reliable in.:cry:


----------



## molly85

awww grr.
talking of appointments iv just booked in for my physio preparing for birth classes. Would have liked NCT classes but they are very exspensive.just waiting for the midwife to get baack to me with antinatal dates for my hospital so matt can book work


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, send some sunshine here!!!!!!!! I feel like a hermit :-( I don't want to go outside because it's so cold!

There's mold in our main bedroom too and the council says it's condensation. Condensation my ass! That room was left open during the day! We're left sleeping on a mattress on the floor of the spare room because DH doesn't want me (or LO) breathing in mold spores! He's gonna go in there and scrub everything, but it won't make a bit of difference as the mold will be back this winter! :grr: f*cking council!


----------



## molly85

where in the room is the mould. going risking walking mols first time in 3 mnths


----------



## Ozzieshunni

In our room? On the outside wall and in the cupboard. They still SWEAR it's condensation. I say, it's inadequate insulation.


----------



## molly85

asctually sounds like bad ventilation and condensation


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Thank you vbaby and Molly for your kind words :hugs: I guess am in panick mode over the thing that scares me the most :wacko: I do however hope he pops out like a fish Molly :haha: LMAO!

Well I got some news from my Mum earlier which made me :cry:...Its seem my sister has taken her 11mths old DD and moved back in with her DD`s dad whos violent, manipulative and a downright bully :sad1: I am so scared for them both and am honestly shocked she has made this decision :nope: She says she wants to be with him and wants them to be a family :growlmad: This man will never give her what she wants and I feel like :trouble: her and making her see sense. He has no intention of working to support them at all and once her cash savings are gone (she took her bank book with her!) he wont want to know her :nope: It will be the same old story as before and whats more this guy has dodgy child abuse charges against him and he also raped my sister before she fell pregnant to him.....I am so upset by the whole thing and my tiny little niece is such a doll and I dont want either of them to come to any harm :sad1: We dont even know where she is living and my Mum has a broken heart :cry:

madcat hon I hope your tenants fook off :trouble: Sounds like they are making excuses so they can justify not paying you guys :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

awww no madly, i just don't get these girls.our friend who stayed with us did this. but had no kids, iv reduced contact as she ddnt accept the help she offered and it was a lot severalppl offered her bed and bored and a good job


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I am so scared that the next thing will be a knock at my parents door from the police :sad1: It seems shes forgotten everything he did to her when she was pregnant :shrug: She moved back to my parents when she was about 16wks pregnant and her DD is 1yrs old in Feb he hasnt give a damn all this time but somehow shes hooked on him :saywhat: I want to beat him senseless :growlmad: That man will never be a dad to my neice cause he damn well doesnt want to :nope: Hes lazy and has no intention of caring for them at all. My Mum is devastated :cry:


----------



## molly85

thers one thing you could do but won't be popular


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I already thought about it Molly hon but I have absoultely no idea where she is living :(


----------



## molly85

her daughter will be registered with a GP or health visitor I'd like to hope. the call might put you at ease, as long as its safe they prefer to put kids with family.How olds your mum? making that call would put your mind at ease that you have done everything you can


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly I'm so sorry you are going through this. Hopefully your sister will come to her senses before anything regrettable happens :hugs:

Madcat I hate annoying tenants they make your life hellish. My current tenant is really good but the one before was beyond useless :hugs:


----------



## molly85

how do you girls know how to rent your houses out? do you use an agent?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly she was registered at the gps just down the road from my parents she just upped and left yesterday apparently to stay with my other sister but then just moved back him with him so no one has any idea how to locate where is is actually living now :nope: Shes not daft she kept it quiet for a reason and without knowing this I dont know where to even start. My mum is 46yrs old but even I would take my niece shes mine and DHs god-daughter I just feel helpless. My friend said to keep out of it and that she needs to learn for herself but I cant settle on that knowing her daughter is at serious risk from this bloke :nope: I would never forgive myself if anything was to happen and I didnt do anything to try and prevent it iykwim!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs: How did your meet go?


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> how do you girls know how to rent your houses out? do you use an agent?

I've always used and agent to find and vet the tenants Molly but after that point I've just managed things myself.


----------



## molly85

I know how you feel and I've seen what happens to those kids when tehy grow up it can be very sad.

What responcible adult would let a child be at risk, her mums obviously got issues of her own to want or need to be in that relationship. If he has other cases coming up against him todo with children, the police should know where he is. they a have a sort or warning system even if you just made a quick call they can send a warning to the appropriate peole to just keep an eye on them.

Hope it all sorts it self out


----------



## molly85

im wondering if we can rent this place out instead of selling it when we need some where bigger its great for communting and has just had the wires and electrics done. we only pay £520 on the mortgage and the house next door is on the rental market for £850 admittedly a bit high but even £650/700 would give a decent profit margin


----------



## madcatwoman

madly, youre not the only one who hopes they fook off, i think thats exactly what they are trying to do, as we lived there for 6 years with out any damp, just a little condensation on the window durring the cold months. we nearly got them out once too:cry: i dont want them messing us around with a baby on the way.

as for your sister moving back in with this guy, its so strange isnt it, ive delt with a friend who lived in a similar situation (although once she did get out she never came back). these men have some sort of hold over them which i find very difficult to logically get my head around.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> how do you girls know how to rent your houses out? do you use an agent?

we advertised our house with an estate agent. got lots of viewers but we made a stupid mistake(which we're paying for now). The agent found us our current tenants, they were ment to go thru a credit check with the agents, but the checks were taking too long, the tenants didnt have a passport or a bank account and a few other things that were req to do these checks, yet at the time they seemed like real decent people to us, we were desperate for the rental income, so we said to the agent "ok, leave the checks, we'll sign a disclaimer and let them have the house".

lesson learnt:dohh:, they have made so many excuses as to why they cant pay us , month after month, we have this months paid on time, but only cos they walked out of their jobs and the council are paying their rent(for now...this soon drops to half the rent paid).

we were very stupid!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw Madly I'm so sorry you are going through this. Hopefully your sister will come to her senses before anything regrettable happens :hugs:
> 
> Madcat I hate annoying tenants they make your life hellish. My current tenant is really good but the one before was beyond useless :hugs:

i didnt know you rent a property out too. inever wanted to, i wanted to sell but DH&his dad said it was a better investment to keep it, but the rent pays off the mortgage each month(but theres no profit)which is why our tenants leave us in the sh*t when they dont pay up. We nearly got them out with latepayment, DH gave them their notice and if the rent wasnt paid within a certain few days it stipulated that they had to leave.......anyway...they got the council to pay up at the last min, and stayed. We can only hope that if they dont like this house and its so called problems they'll bugger off.
i know it leaves us a period where we'll have no rental income while in between tenants but long term it would be better to find someone more trustworthy.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies :hi:

Well my boss emailed back 'fine' that was it, so think I proved my point :haha: well he did employ me in accounts, so obviously I will be good with sums lol.

Madcat sounds like a complete nightmare with your tenants, how long is their contract for? Can you serve them notice soon?

Whos sister has dissappeared to her fellas? So sorry to hear all about this it must be soo worying, I'd be devestated if that was my sis. Maybe she'll get in contact soon if you all give her breathing space?


----------



## gilz82

Madly my meeting went ok-ish. They are going to let me work from home on mondays and fridays but only if the baby is cared for by someone else. Also they want to review the agreement after siz months and may decide to change their mind if they feel like it at that point. To me that just sounded like them getting their excuses in now so they can do what they want in siz months. 

Also I don't know whether to even accept this agreement, as the whole point of me working from home two days was so I was with our little man. Now it looks like I'd need to be looking for separate child care just at home :wacko:

Madcat been there with the tenant situation too, just accepted her so I had a tenant and then found out months later when the rent was late she wasn't even living there! 

Molly don't be put off by these stories though. If you can find a good tenant like I have now it's certainly a good idea to keep your property for the long term prospects.


----------



## sequeena

I'm a renter, pay my rent on time and have never caused a problem :) My landlord is a nice man but this house just isn't up to scratch. It looked perfect when we viewed it but now we are seeing the problems.

There's no double glazing, we were ok with that but these windows are so old that in the front bedroom you cannot open a window because it has rotted and there is mould all over the windows in the house (mostly kitchen/bathroom). You clean it and it comes back straight away. As a result unless the heating is on this house is FREEZING in the winter.

Our front and back doors are wooden. I never realised until we moved in that our front door has a big crack in it, you can see outside if you sit on the stairs.

The boiler is new, but makes some very freaky noises and often overheats.

We had to replace the kitchen tap when we moved in (£40) because it was leaking... the sink still leaks and we replaced the tap for nothing.

We ask and ask but nothing gets done. I want to move but it was hard enough paying rent and bond for this place (rent is £515). I don't know if we could do it again.

Our tenancy agreement wasn't renewed either.


----------



## molly85

I'm not it's a learning curve. the house might need somemore work done but if the bank let us have the money that would be a good thing. 

if you have a spare room you might want to consider an au pair/nanny. one of the nursing students I worked with had one, if its done through and agency and theya re registered you still get your childcare vouchers and child tax credit might help towards it i'm not sure I liked this idea but only have 2 bedrooms


----------



## molly85

if its still on offere I recommend what we did which is a gounverment loan through places for poeple I think its called then the mortgage through the coop.the loan has a tiny intrest rate which we pay back when we move or in25 years. got us out of council and we own a brick in the foundations lol


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> if its still on offere I recommend what we did which is a gounverment loan through places for poeple I think its called then the mortgage through the coop.the loan has a tiny intrest rate which we pay back when we move or in25 years. got us out of council and we own a brick in the foundations lol

Oh wow that sounds really good x


----------



## molly85

with the nations finances teh way they are it might not be on offer any more but worth a look. part buy part rent is a bit dodgy but good if you wnat a new place


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena, you sound like our ideal tennant, come live in our house!!. we have double glazzing,quiet boiler, gas central heating,new kitchen, conservatory, was recently decorated......

take a look, these photos were done just a few months before we left
https://www.styleroom.co.uk/album/86

it used to look so nice, they let the gardens go now though.

theres something else strange, theyre both now unemployed and yet when it comes to collecting rent they say theyre never home until after tea(so we cant collect it in the day...blinds always shut etc.) if theyre unemployed, where are they in the day?.
as for their list of problems, DH said he will call by and see them, yet they wont have him around until fri thurs to sunday, said they have appointments and are not available durring the week. :wacko::wacko::shrug:


gilz, we feel really foolish letting them have the tennacy without the credit checks, we were soooo stooopid!, i dont know why the alarms bells didnt even ring when they said neither of them had a bank account.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm a bad pregnant girlie :blush: I just made Rice Krispie treats....


----------



## molly85

Mad cat it is lovely I want that house. that is the lifestyle i want not that I can ever maintain it. and teh sofa we need one like that.

Girls ive got my self paniced, I cam over light headed with a weird tightening in my chest whilst washing up.
Iv sat down and looked at me feet and hands and i am swollen again I am not on my feet much so don't think it was taht as i was there for about 5 mins


----------



## sequeena

Oh my god Madcat I would love to live there. Now that is a house finished to a high standard... I will find some pics of our house before we moved in, sure they're about... how much do you charge for a house like that?

I'm worried if we move again (and have to rent) about finding a landlord as we have animals. They are very clean and are all house broken. Our cats are indoor and our back garden is muddy (female dog urine kills grass) but we are happily paying to replace the grass for when we leave. We don't leave poop unless the weather is particularly bad (have to wait for the ground to firm up).

And best of all we don't throw parties :D We're just very quiet x

Ugh I only have a few pics from when we moved it... the others are on my old (broken) laptop :(

2nd living room...

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1243538933773_1388356992_671533_3639687_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1243538973774_1388356992_671534_200399_n.jpg

Our hallway... yup just a square and the dog takes up all of it when she lays there :lol:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1243539013775_1388356992_671535_4924255_n.jpg

Kitchen

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1243547733993_1388356992_671602_852615_n.jpg

For some reason they glossed over the beautiful period doors, glossed the windows shut and boarded up the 3 fireplaces this house has :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Oh my god Madcat I would love to live there. Now that is a house finished to a high standard... I will find some pics of our house before we moved in, sure they're about... how much do you charge for a house like that?
> 
> I'm worried if we move again (and have to rent) about finding a landlord as we have animals. They are very clean and are all house broken. Our cats are indoor and our back garden is muddy (female dog urine kills grass) but we are happily paying to replace the grass for when we leave. We don't leave poop unless the weather is particularly bad (have to wait for the ground to firm up).
> 
> And best of all we don't throw parties :D We're just very quiet x
> 
> Ugh I only have a few pics from when we moved it... the others are on my old (broken) laptop :(
> 
> 2nd living room...
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1243538933773_1388356992_671533_3639687_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1243538973774_1388356992_671534_200399_n.jpg
> 
> Our hallway... yup just a square and the dog takes up all of it when she lays there :lol:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1243539013775_1388356992_671535_4924255_n.jpg
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1243547733993_1388356992_671602_852615_n.jpg
> 
> For some reason they glossed over the beautiful period doors, glossed the windows shut and boarded up the 3 fireplaces this house has :dohh:

its a 3 bed house, small, but detached, at £600 PCM hon. AND we let them have animals, but the 1st lie they told us was before they moved in, said they had one dog, they moved in with 2 dogs,one cat,lizzards, a rat,and the cat has since had kittens. we have been foolish landlords.They dont know how good they have it. 
what a shame about all the boarding up they have done in your house!

we always have to ask for the rent, they will never just pay,usually late anyway, direct debits have failed, we have asked them to look after the garden but they wont(i spent hours making the lawns look nice).

relocate for us will you???.


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god Madcat I would love to live there. Now that is a house finished to a high standard... I will find some pics of our house before we moved in, sure they're about... how much do you charge for a house like that?
> 
> I'm worried if we move again (and have to rent) about finding a landlord as we have animals. They are very clean and are all house broken. Our cats are indoor and our back garden is muddy (female dog urine kills grass) but we are happily paying to replace the grass for when we leave. We don't leave poop unless the weather is particularly bad (have to wait for the ground to firm up).
> 
> And best of all we don't throw parties :D We're just very quiet x
> 
> Ugh I only have a few pics from when we moved it... the others are on my old (broken) laptop :(
> 
> 2nd living room...
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1243538933773_1388356992_671533_3639687_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1243538973774_1388356992_671534_200399_n.jpg
> 
> Our hallway... yup just a square and the dog takes up all of it when she lays there :lol:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs223.snc1/7020_1243539013775_1388356992_671535_4924255_n.jpg
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs203.snc1/7020_1243547733993_1388356992_671602_852615_n.jpg
> 
> For some reason they glossed over the beautiful period doors, glossed the windows shut and boarded up the 3 fireplaces this house has :dohh:
> 
> its a 3 bed house, small, but detached, at £600 PCM hon. AND we let them have animals, but the 1st lie they told us was before they moved in, said they had one dog, they moved in with 2 dogs,one cat,lizzards, a rat,and the cat has since had kittens. we have been foolish landlords.They dont know how good they have it.
> what a shame about all the boarding up they have done in your house!
> 
> we always have to ask for the rent, they will never just pay,usually late anyway, direct debits have failed, we have asked them to look after the garden but they wont(i spent hours making the lawns look nice).
> 
> relocate for us will you???.Click to expand...

I would happily relocate and pay the extra! Our house is a 3 bed semi too, is your bathroom upstairs? Ours is downstairs, I hate that about this house, especially as I'm up and down in the night now :(

We have a standing order to pay our rent. The landlord did come round for it but I did not like having so much money in the house and it was awkward having him here.

I have seen other tennants act the same... it's terrible. Sean used to live with his brother in beautiful house, he would give his brother the rent to give to the landlord... he knew nothing of any problems until he got the eviction notice. The brother had been spending the rent on drink/drugs :growlmad: For a year afterwards Sean had to live in a 'shanty' type house with a landlord who demanded rent whenever he wanted and if Sean had already paid he would get his 'men' to take his stuff. It was horrible :(

Our last landlord was a 'friend' and charged £500 for a horrible house. When he moved we said we owed £700!!!! We had to get the police involved in the end.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely house madcat :) 

If I lived anywhere near I would def rent from you :thumbup: As it is our mortgage is just under 300.00 a month so cheaper than any rent we would get and with the current market we were up for sale but then took off the market because no buyer :( I do want to move somewhere bigger as we are only in a 2bedroom but unfortunately now this will have to wait until at least the market picks up and I am back at work after Maternity Leave. Our house has many faults and does need work but its home and I love my little house if I`m honest :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:

Madcat you're not supposed to give fluffy toys to LOs as they can suck them and choke on the hair. Byron was never really near his bunny until he was older and as he slept with us he didn't sleep with them. He was probably about 6 months before he was much interested in the bunny. He has the bashful bunny. Our tiger is different, can't remember what type, if has long limbs!

Pool is totally the way to go. I got in well before 5cm (was surprised they let me) and after a while contractions really picked up so they assumed it was transition and had me pushing....at 3cm..... I would suggest that given that all meds can have negative implications for mum and/or baby the best mindset is to be open minded but try the lighter things first. I've got a tens machine this time so will try that til I can get in the pool.

On the clothes issue I agree you don't need outfits really. I can highly recommend sleepsuits with fold over hands, much easier than scratch mitts.

:hugs: madly. We will BOTH have lovely experiences this time!

Ozzie, sadly better insulation doesn't necessarily reduce condensation, it's complicated! There needs to be sufficient ventilation and air circulation in the room. The walls need to retain heat so as well as having an insulatory barrier against the outside cold you also need to heat the house enough that the walls warm up and retain the heat. Something impossible in our solid walled house!


----------



## molly85

Right girls I'm off to the hospital to sit and wait. bleeding panicing over nothing i am sure. i will take a bag as they said i could have a long wait. I'm willing to give my body back. I do atleast get to see what its like in there, not when I would plan to visit a hospital


----------



## PeanutBean

So my day's been ok. Drove to Durham and managed to not run over the random flock of sheep in the road, nor the slow pheasant. Had a meeting. Drove home which took an age and masses on queuing even though it was nearly 7pm. :growlmad: Tummy feels dicky I think from being squashed by baby when sat in driving position. Lots of irritating people doing 65 in the outside lane etc. Sigh.

DH had tea ready but i was too tired and grumpy to be very appreciative! Will have to make it up. He's putting our blue dinosaur to bed. I'm off work tomorrow and going to this child study at 11am then into the office for lunch. Not sure what I'll eat though!


----------



## PeanutBean

You're bleeding Molly? Do take a bag, try not to worry. I hope you're ok. Have you done anything to aggravate things? Keep us posted. Don't forget your phone charger! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

no blood dnt worry there. i came over dizzy, puffy, tight chested and now my head hurts. 

Feeling very stupid so will be be back later i'm sure.

Phone charger in car hope it powers enough.


----------



## gilz82

Definitely better to get checked out Molly even if its just for peace of mind. Update us when you get a chance hon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Look after yourself Molly hon and dont feel stupid its best to get these things checked out :hugs: Keep us posted :thumbup:

Ladies I forgot to tell you I spoke with my MW today and I dont have anaemia after all :saywhat: So despite her taking 6 vials of blood last week for every test under the sun there is no reason for my weight loss or my dizzy spells it seems :wacko: She has also told me my sugar/diabetic blood levels are infact better than good :haha: and this is probably a great indication I dont have GD which was the best news I have had in a while :wohoo: However I still have the GTT on Thursday but I am sort of going into it now thinking it will be a damn waste of my time and I just want to get it over and done with now :thumbup: I keep reminding myself my 4D scan is on Saturday aft so thats the positive I have to look forward to right now :)

Oh and my prediction thread is currently at 30 correct out of 44 :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope you're ok Molly. Take care. I misread the "bleeding panicking" bit of your post" :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nearly relax time Madly, it'll all come to an end at once and you'll have a few calmer weeks to prepare for the birth. I found "Birthing the Easy Way" by Sheila Stubbs (https://birthingtheeasyway.com/mybook.html) to be remarkably enlightening and empowering. I didn't read any books last time and don't generally read books about pregnancy and birth and parenting but a friend recommended it given my current situation.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut :hugs:

I think once I`m away from work I will feel a lot differently and also I need to stop worrying about other things going on ie right now my sister :sad1: and concentrate on me because I have a really big journey coming up and I need to prepare for it not be worrying about everyone else :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Molly :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Madly, it's hard when there are other really big things to worry about but do remember to let go once in a while and think of yourself.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Aw Madly, it's hard when there are other really big things to worry about but do remember to let go once in a while and think of yourself.

:hugs: Thank you Peanut...I know I need some me time my deputy manager was only lecturing me yesterday bless her cause she knows how much I shoulder where my family are concerned as does DH of course BUT like anything hes easier to say than do :wacko: 

Once I finish work I plan on spending a lot more me time because lets be honest once I have two little men to look after my life is going to be an whole lot busier :thumbup: Goes back to me thinking I am def doing the right thing finishing work earlier than originally planned :thumbup:

Tonight to take my mind off things a little and focus a little more on me and Charlie I replaced some buttons on a knitted cardi my nana got me for him :) The buttons are now little blue feet as opposed to the plain white ones sewn on before :) Its looks so cute a little unique touch for a few pounds :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

I love baby buttons. :cloud9:

I just emailed a homebirth support group. :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too I really love knitted things for baby :wacko: and my nana got me two cardis for him one has teddy bear buttons and the other ones were plain so I bought these blue baby feet buttons from ebay and sat and re-sewed them on...its looks even more cuter now :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope molly's ok. Where is everyone else?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Eating rice krispie treats :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice! I'm ill. :(


----------



## sequeena

I'm about, battling through ms the best I can :(


----------



## PeanutBean

:(


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm just checking in, moving on Thursday, been working today, meant to be packing, can't really be bothered! 

Hope your ok Molly :hugs:

I did write the invites to James' first birthday party today though


----------



## molly85

I'm here!!!!!!!!

just got back and wanted a cuppa before bed. 

Doctor decided it was probably a vasvagul episode, basicallymy bloodpressure randomly dropped I had probably been stood to long. Might be the cause of your dizzyness Madly because i could have conked out. The ward wasn't to bad the MW's were nice even if I did get needled in the hand to check me for anemia. 

I did pratically run out when i got the all clear. got to hear abbyshe was hiding from the doppler then belted it one lol. I have to go back if I go funny again and have been told to rest. Great how much more rest do i need


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you're ok Molly!


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad to hear your ok Molly. I get that as well if I stand up to long it's horrid isn't it! What they don't tell you about pregnancy eh xx


----------



## gilz82

Morning all :flower:

Glad you are ok Molly :hugs:

How's everyone else this morning? I have another appointment with my consultant obstetrician today. I'm hoping she'll give me and update on whats happening with my kidney and my silly heart shaped uterus etc and let me know when we'll be getting the extra growth scans.

Knowing my luck i'll go and she won't be there again like the last time :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:winkwink:
im up bright and early, for two reasons, fistly today is supposed to actually be the day our cot comes, between 7am-1pm.
secondly i was too uncomfortable in bed,tossed and turned with my hips and if it wasnt that, my bump ached, ever since the evening time my bump has felt like baby has gone into an uncomfortable position in me or something.
its not trapped wind(actually managed to go for a no2:blush::haha:). So im just very full of baby!!.

Sequeena, yes our house we rent out does have an upstairs bathroom. come live here, we'll kick the tennants out!.

Molly, i was lying in the bath last night wondering if it was your BP!!, so glad youre ok though!

Madly, yes renting is extortionate compaired to paying a mortgage, i do feel for anyone who cant get on the property ladder, if it wasnt for DH id be renting too, i dont know how anyone buys these days.

sounds like my sister is on one, she went thru a phase of slitting her wrists and taking over doeses years ago, until the docs warned her if she did it again they would section her. aparently a few days ago she went and did it again with 40 sleeping tabs. No one ever knows quite why.

ive just noticed, im on the last 3 babies in my baby ticker!


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck today gilz hope you get some answers!

I'm feeling awful today, james was up at half 5, I really need to start going to bed earlier! We got curry takeaway last night omg it tasted so good but I'm paying for it since! I've been soo uncomfortable it's unreal! I need to remember it's not good to stuff it all in lol. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## gilz82

Madcat i'm so sorry about your sister hon :hugs: we seem to have an interesting collection of sisters between you, Madly and me, as one of my sisters has done what yours is doing a couple of times. Sorry your bump and hips are sore, would it maybe be worth trying to see if you could get some pregnancy physio? 

Are you all organised for moving tomorrow Pink or is there some last minute panic packing still to be done?


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh shes a strange one my sister(goes for the whole family really) and like yours, its not the first time shes done it. we're not very close, too much of an age gap really but she makes you wonder.

yeh i suppose i should see the mw about my hips, im a glutten for punishment though and dont go to the docs unless im dying sort of thing, im just excepting it as part of pregnancy if i was honest!, but i'll mention it at the next appointment.


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same Madcat, tend to want to avoid drs at all costs if possible, but if they could get you into physio before the baby arrives it might help. That said i'm still waiting for a physio appointment through and my referral was sent in when i was 6 weeks!

On the sister thing, mine just generally causes terror in the rest of the family. My dad panics everytime she doesn't answer her phone and one of my other sisters is permenantly tying herself in knots worrying about the "what ifs". Life really is too short for all the drama some days!


----------



## madcatwoman

I will definately mention it to her at my next appointment, certainly dont want to take anything for it though, i guess i keep thinking ive got this far with it...but it does wake me up being a little painful these days, so maybe she'll suggest physio.

ha, my sister is a bit like that too, she'll anyalise life very regually, then you see all these cryptic status's on FB!


----------



## gilz82

Aw families they are so fantastic aren't they :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

arragh!!...this is the third date we have been given to expect the cot,delivery people just phoned to say they're not coming.
phoned Toys r us asking why, aparently its damaged!.

we have a raincover for our britax arrive today instead.


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry matcat I wasn't being ignorant I didn't see your post! Sorry to hear about your sis how worrying xx


----------



## gilz82

That's rubbish about your cot Madcat, you aren't having much luck between the cot and the stuff that's getting delivered to Mothercare. Did you ever get that stuff?


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm waiting on a delivery as well matcat it's so frustrating isn't it I'm moving tomorrow so it has to come today!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i dont mind waiting in for deliveries if theyre gona come, but this was the third time they txt to say they would deliver!:shrug:, aparently the couriers never had it in the 1st place(so not sure how they thought they were delivering it). ah well.

ah dont worry pinkclaire about the post!!.

anyway, i took myself off to town, got some vests in asda to go with all the sleepsuits, scratch mittens and bibs!, cheap as chips in there!:winkwink:

yes gilz, i did finally get the mothercare stuff, a few days after they said they would have it lol


----------



## vbaby3

hi girls!
Thank god your ok molly,i'd say you got a fright.Take things easy.:hugs:

So sorry to hear about your sisters madly and madcat.:hugs:

My boys beds are supposed to be arriving today.Don't mind waiting in though as shay still hasn't gone back to school yet so we're not going out anyway.
He's still not 100%after being sick at the wk end
But boy is he going back to school tomorrow,they're driving me mad,fighting all day long,1 or other of them is crying!
So now i'm just hiding in the kitchen so I don't have to watch them killing each other lol!!


----------



## molly85

Thanks for the support ladies, a nurse friend of mine thinks abby rolled on to one of my arterys how kind of her little madam i hope shes better behaved when she gets out here. Would you girls see the consultant over this or just leave it to the midwife?lol 

Madcat sorry your sister and Toys R Us is acting up, nothing I can say will help but remember it's not personal even when it feels very personal. Thats my top tip for families at work and I use it on my self so I can cope with my mum.

I had a message on my answer machine as my dad called me at about 10 I was meant to be resting as per doctors orders so didn't aswer it. He said he loved me thats the first time I have ever heard him say it.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh i stopped taking all this stuff with families personal a long time ago. Ive tried to help my sister many a time, but this is one for the professionals now.

then theres my dad who does nothing but moan about everything, never has anything nice to say, ive tried to help him make his life better for over 20 years or more, but never helps himself. He's now in a mood over an exmas present i gave him, which he didnt like!!! and hasnt been in contact with me since dec 23rd, i used to chase after him to make things better, but as i said to DH, all that stops right now(they can all sort themselves out) i have my own family to start concerntrating on now:thumbup:. this is the year(s) for me,/ us !


----------



## molly85

jeez no pleaseing some is there.


----------



## gilz82

That's me back from the hospital, my consultant turned up today :happydance:

She didn't really tell me much new, my kidney function isn't great but they are happy it is at a level the shouldn't affect the baby just now. I've to get an extra scan at 34 weeks to check presentation and growth and then the decision will be made on a section at that point. 

My next appointment is in 6 weeks so I'll be nearly 29 weeks so if anything major has changed by then, the jellybean might make an even earlier appearance :haha:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad your appointment was ok gilz. :hugs: madcat for disappointing sisters and deliveries and :hugs: vbaby for poorly boys. Hope your delivery comes pink and you can move with ease tomorrow.

We've had a busy day. Had to leave quite early to get to Byron's study. He had to find coloured blocks from different locations depending on instructions given. He did it very fast apparently! He got a mr man book, a tee shirt and I got a tenner. That's alright!

Then we had lunch at the museum with my colleagues. Was really nice catching up and Byron was charming. Even asked to go on the toilet to do a poo! Back home and he was in a bit of a state. Thought it was just because he wanted more sleep but then he had squits! Got most on the toilet at least but he was very upset. Probably teething squits.

So we're not walking the dog, poor DH is doing it in the dark later. She's not impressed. She's standing in front of me looking dejected.


----------



## molly85

sat in atowel Gilz. otherwise am fine waiting for matt to get up before i do anything. and i wanted to go to asda


----------



## gilz82

Glad you had a nice day Peanut, not so good that Byron isn't too well now. 

Molly are you feeling better today hon?


----------



## molly85

Aww noo sorry peanut sounds like teh temp that can go with teething. hopefully will go very soon. nice that he did so well tho.

I am feeling reasonably better gilz just not pushing it to far. I will be asking my MW to do teh GTT properly again I don't think it was that but want to make sure. I have now raided matts wardrobe to wear one of his shirts. Might consider this as my outfit for another 4mnths. 

Def need more jeans I am not keen on wearing leggings all the time


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to hear about your sister madcat :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glad you're ok Molly! I remember I wanted to get out of the hospital ASAP when I was in. It's not my favorite place in the world to be :haha:

I'm tired all the time again :-( DH got upset cause I was sleeping today. I just can't be bothered with him right now. I'm very cranky.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear about your sister madcat :hugs: What is it about sisters right now :sad1: I spoke with my Mum today and we managed an whole conversation without bursting into tears...everytime I think about my niece it breaks my heart :cry:

Hope all the delivery problems get sorted out Ladies its such a pain esp when you wait in only for it not to turn up :growlmad:

:hugs: for your little men vbaby and Peanut...its awful when their :sick: and cooped up indoors :(

Glad your feeling better Molly :thumbup: What a little monkey she is...although suppose does make sense for it to be a dip in BP, wonder if its my prob too cause it gets particularly bad when am at work and havent sat down for a while :shrug:

Ozzie DH is always complaining I dont budge much off the sofa but hey ho am making a baby here and its damn tiring work :trouble:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut great to hear byron did well today :)

Last night Oliver spontaneaously decided to read his bedtime story to DH instead of the other way around and DH reports he did really well and recognises some of the more harder words in his book about trains :dohh: DH was gushing and well proud :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly that's so cute :thumbup: when's your GTT test tomorrow hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Awww so sweet. matts still going on the mcbeth I beth she's dyslexic like me and can't read a bean properly or spell for all his hard work lol.


----------



## gilz82

I don't talk out loud to the jellybean, maybe I should start. I do talk to him in my head though :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Oliver is just the cutest :cloud9: Hes just so unique and hes such a little delight he really lights up my life :lol:

Thanks for asking Gilz about my GTT :kiss: I have to be at the hospital for 8.30am :( DH is dropping me off and then taking Oliver to school and then coming back to me :thumbup: I go figure I dont really want an audience of him whilst am having bloods taken or drinking that damn bloody drink :nope: So I can get that out of the way but he can be there to sit with me and take me home after as this was when I became so ill last time :( Once my bloods are taken and I have supped all the drink I have to sit and wait for two hours before having another blood test :( I am hoping I dont :sick: because theres no getting around this and they will simply just book me in to have it again and tbh I just want it over with so Ladies please keep your fxed I can withhold being :sick: for the 2hrs :sad1:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw sweet Oliver! I can't wait for Byron to be able to start reading. :D

Man alive am I getting braxton hicks tonight!


----------



## PeanutBean

Early tomorrow madly! I hope you're ok, both results wise and being sick.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut :hugs:

I do feel a little better about the test because my MW told me yesterday my glucose and sugar bloods were fab :) She reckons but apparently am not to quote her on it :lol: that I wont be GD and Olivers weight was a fluke :wacko: Am not convinced Charlie will be a tiddler though tbh I feel HUGE like a great big balloon and my belly aches so much with stretching right now :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

People at work today thought I look big enough to not go term though I did point our how huge I was at the end with Byron! It's being short that makes me so huge. Did they just assume GD last time because of his weight? Because some babies are just bigger than others...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

It was partly because of his weight but he was born grunting which is common of babies born to a GD mummy its all to do with the sugar effecting their lungs from what we were told. He heel was pricked for a blood sugar sample and it was `through the roof` he spent 5days in an incubator on oxygen :sad1: In pregnancy I never hit any risk factors to have a GTT however I kept having positive sugar dipstick when my urine was checked by MW but as per protocol I was sent away with a low-sugar diet to follow for two days and then had my urine dipsticked again....result= no sugar! But then of course a low sugar diet for two days would probably make that likely and GD was diagnosed but only upon delivery. I was sternly warned by my consultant to make sure I got correct treatment and care in any other pregnancies because if my baby grows bigger than Oliver I will not be able to deliver naturally due to the size GULP!


----------



## loopylollipop

hello all :flower:

wow sounds like its been a turbulent time on this thread recently! Hope all ladies, bumps and babes (and families) are ok :hugs::hugs:

Been busy, on nights again. Halfway through my last set until back from mat leave. Counting down the hours. Am proper poorly too, having to work through temperature, aching joints and ooodles of snot. When the wards call me to see someone I have told them the patient has to be sicker than me and then I will agree to see them!

Gilz - can they stipulate who is caring for your child when you are working from home? And yay for stable renal function:happydance:

Molly - glad everything was ok. Certainly sounded like you needed checking out.

Just want to crawl back into bed. Shame being off sick for nights is not an option:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

hey loopy. thanks andi was worried it was high bp lol. i do now have wobbly legs tonight yay


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey loopy! You should be off! :(. Hope you're soon better.

Thing is madly weight before birth is such an estimation even with US and plenty of women do deliver very big babies without a problem. Anyway, I'm sure your test will be clear and it'll all be good for a normal birth. :)


----------



## gilz82

Hi loopy :flower: sorry you are feeling so germy :hugs: I'm not sure that my work are allowed to make any stipulations with regards to my childcare arrangements, but I didn't have the energy to argue yesterday. My OH and i talked over Christmas and we've combined all our money into one account so while I'm on maternity leave I'm going to look for another job closer to home and maybe part time if we can afford it. 

Madly I really hope your test tomorrow isn't as unpleasant as the first one was, and at least you know that things are looking reasonable positive that you don't have GDD :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Its probably a good thing you didnt go back to work. Look after yourself :hugs:

congratulations on your papaya:thumbup:

I feel like I have regressed going from a melon to a banana:wacko:


----------



## molly85

its a big banana.

ahhh iv run outta beetroot


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Good luck tomorrow madly!!!

At the end of the day you more than likely had it last time, your baby is the evidence of that lol they cant just say it was a fluke weight last time and erase it! i keep getting told that although you are more likely to have gd a second time not everyone will! got my fingers, toes, arms and legs that you are one of the lucky ones! sounds like everything is going great so far sugar levels wise!

i have given up stressing about it! although one thing i will semi rant about is you got put on a 2 day diet with your first? i had everything you had and i was pushed out the door! hmmmmm why am i so keen to stay at the same docs as last time? maybe i should move lol! 

getting fed up with being so sick now nothing is even denting it although for about half an hour after watching all the ladies given birth on one born earlier it made me realise that it is all going to be sooooo worthwhile!

hope everyone else is doing ok too! lots of scans coming up?madly cant believe your 4d is in 3 days! you must be itching with excitement!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh and some melons are small like galia melonsso maybe baby was the size of a galia melon and is now the size of those big bananas you see lol xkx


----------



## gilz82

Yeah the fruit progression is weird Loopy :haha: you get to have a lovely papaya tomorrow and then you are stuck with it for a fortnight!

Molly that's weird I just finished a jar of baby beetroot not five minutes ago :blush:


----------



## gilz82

Stupid double post!


----------



## molly85

Hugs Madly. I know how yucky it is, quicker done quicke over with and you can hug your own toilet.


----------



## molly85

Disaster Gilz, I will have to get more and my caffiene free tea tomorrow. seeing my Endo specialist. i might walk over from tesco for a change instead paying £2 to park!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Whatever the outcome am happy to embrace it I just want tomorrow over and then yes NOMORE I can concentrate on my 4d scan am damn excited :wohoo: So is Oliver :) I keep saying to DH I really hope we get to see his little face at long last :dohh:

Hes freaked me a little tonight must admit :( I realised I havent felt him move all day and then as I sat down for my last supper before the GTT tomorrow a gorgoeous salad and fresh bread rolls he decided to give me a little boot :cloud9: He normally has a rocket up his bum so any quiet behaviour freaks me out :dohh:

I also agree Loopy hon you should be home resting :hugs:

The fruit tickers are well bizare I still struggle getting my head around the 15cm onion LMAO :rofl:

mmmmmmmmmmmmm I have black poopey from the iron tabs and fear constipation is on the cards too ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Oh the glamour of pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz glad your app went well and great news about the joint account, switching jobs and possibly part-time :wohoo: I have been a part-time mummy since having Oliver...well I work 27hrs so somewhere in the middle :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly , hope that horrible drink doesnt make you feel too grim tomorrow and all goes well:hugs:

youre not the only one who 'feels huge', i dont 'look' any bigger but for 2 days now my stomach feels like it could burst wide open,i can really feel it stretching and ligaments under it aching!

looking on the brightside, we both have our scans this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> oh oh and some melons are small like galia melonsso maybe baby was the size of a galia melon and is now the size of those big bananas you see lol xkx

I like your thinking. Hate to think my baby is getting smaller. :haha: I guess I just buy really small bananas.

Ooooh you are moving up to an aubergine tomorrow:happydance:

Good luck tomorrow Madly, I am pretty sure it will be ok :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

Happy scanning tomorrow too girls :thumbup:

off to work now :cry:


----------



## molly85

Gilz and I have another wek or so before we get the aubergine


----------



## molly85

GIRLS h&mdoes underwired nursing bras


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Is it worth really looking for a job at this point? I mean, there's a great one I can apply for with an agency in Dundee working with children and youth with abuse problems and it looks like something right for me :-( I'm beginning to feel so useless :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw madly iron tablets almost split me in half lol lol lol lol

they gave me some after i was finally let home from hospital after ds! and she kind of laughed and said eat plenty of greens lol lol lol

i have never known so much pain and difficulty from that particular orafice before lol! it was baaaad! eat weetabix and lots of greens lol!

Oh men are so useless every time i do a few night shifts in a row i get a nasty surprise in ds's routine. the last few weeks he has woken up every night an hour after he goes to bed, so he gets some medicine as he is teething and make sure he is not hungry or thirsty before bed so i am more than confident he is just going through a waking stage and doesnt actualy need anything. the one instruction was right mr, it has taken me a week to stop him from screaming the house down for an hour after he wakes up he now just wimpers and goes backc to sleep nicely DO NOT GO UP THERE AND GIVE HIM CUDDLES IT WILL MAKE HIM GO BACK TO SCREAMING. Monday night did you go up when he cried. yes. tuesday did you go up when he cried. yes. why. he was crying for 30 minutes. you know why right. no. because you went up the night before. oh. opps.

OH OOOPS!! he has now been crying for 1.5 hours! nothing major but i hate hate hate having to be the bad guy all the time, i know he needs nothing, i know he isnt ill, hungry, thirsty, hot, cold, in pain from teething he just wants cuddles.

so i called dh a minute ago what did you do when you went up there last night ROCKED HIM TO SLEEP! HE IS 2! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

he is calming down now and i hate leaving him to it but he doesnt need anything. i told dh you realise if you rock him to sleep at 2 years old you will 1 pee me off considerably as i will be the one to fix the problem over an extended period of time and 2 you will be rocking him at 3years 4 years 5 years and then he will sleep in our bed and then we will never ever have sex again is that what you want us to never have sex again why would you do that why! - i think THINK that got the message through!

op being ranting for a while ds is finally quiet and snoring! will check on him in a min!


----------



## molly85

lol nomore i can see that being matt. i'm all for self soothing but he doesn't want me leaving abby. gah. she won't be tiny forever


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

just checked on him he is sleeping beautifully! my dh has always been like it! because i didnt hold our ds for the first 5 days of his life and also i was made to feel really bad for having emergency section by some people i felt it like once i had him in my arms i couldnt and did not want to let him go, i rocked him to sleep for the first 2 months and have to say it was fine, didnt take long and i felt that the time when he was asleep in my arms just trusting me and getting to know me was so precious. when he hit 2 months though he started to wake a lot in the night for cuddles in addition to a milk feed and would scream and not go back to sleep and demanded me to be there at all hours of the night for a simple cuddle. honestly because dh felt sorry for him it took unti lhe was 9 months old to get him to put him self back to sleep! none of the usual tricks would work so i spent 2 months introducing different cuddlies and finally a scarf that i sewed together so it couldnt wrap round his neck was his soother of choice and 2 weeks later i was able to just quick hug and put him to bed - dh looked after him one night whilst i was at work and lets just say took another 2 weeks to get him back on track again! 

That is one thing i will pass on to anyone when they are sick it is different and the rules change and you should check on them when they cry and sooth them but if you know nothing is wrong then dont do it! yeah they might fall asleep again within 5 mins that night but then the next night they will cry for longer and then longer and take longer and longer to go back to sleep until you are rocking a 2 year old to sleep lol

if only there was a naughty step big enough for dh to sit on when he breaks the rules lol - i am going to get so many "i hate you mum dad is sooo much cooler than you"s later on in life arent i grrrrrr lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Madly , hope that horrible drink doesnt make you feel too grim tomorrow and all goes well:hugs:
> 
> youre not the only one who 'feels huge', i dont 'look' any bigger but for 2 days now my stomach feels like it could burst wide open,i can really feel it stretching and ligaments under it aching!
> 
> looking on the brightside, we both have our scans this weekend:thumbup:

Am glad am not on my own :wacko: all my sides ache and I feel like am on the verge of combusting :rofl: and Charlie keeps sticking his feet under my right rib :wacko: 

Am having eating probs as well :dohh: I can hardly eat during the day even the tiniest meal is too much...like half a sandwich or today two pieces of bacon and a fried egg left me so full I felt like I had just pigged out at a eat all you can buffet :haha: I felt like a teletubby with such a full belly I could hardly walk :dohh: Then on a evening am bloody starving and could eat my right arm :rofl: I am probably drinking far too much diet coke on my working days but funny it kinda gives me an energy boost as my energy vanishes at around 12.30-1.00pm I think I could do with hibernating for the next 3 months :rofl: and am a bad mummy cause tonight I fed my son a pasty, crisps and a bun for his tea because I could not be arsed to cook for us :blush: I dont do this everyday I promise but Greggs on the way home seemed like such a good idea eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ladies on the iron tabs, seriously ditch then and get spatone. Last Oregon I had a month of tabs and my iron didn't change. I had two weeks of spatone and it rocketed. No side effects. Really it's so worth it!

Well I just listened to one of my two hypnobirthing CDs. Oh it was really lovely! I want to give birth now! And it'll be spring and warm and maybe I'll give birth in the day and the back door will be open and lovely fresh air. Yum!

My nose keeps bleeding.

I'm going to listen to my other tracks now and let them put me to sleep. Night ladies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m with you too NOMORE :thumbup: We had to do the self soothe thing with Oliver when he first went into his own room and YES he did call us and often cry but each night it got less and less until he settled and went straight to sleep after going to bed. I would sit outside the room on the step crying and feeling like the worst Mummy in the world but I knew he was safe and that he need nothing except he craved my/our company. Oliver was never a child and still isnt who likes to be left on his own he likes to know your not far away and so we struggled to begin with but eventually it worked out :) We explained how much of a `big` boy he was now and that he needed to go to sleep on his own which was what `big` boys do and gave him plenty of praise and it worked. He too has a comfort toy and he still has which is a baby blue comfort blanket with a teddies head bizarely it only cost me 2.99 :lol: and he calls it `baby` We never did self soothing if he was ill :nope: but you quickly learn your childs different cries so you know if he really needs something or is just craving attention anyway!


----------



## molly85

ohh i want greggs. its those sausage rolls.

ladies those travel cots how to they double as playpens? i want to be able to leave abby in the front room in the sun but not on the floor as molly might be funny and don't to lock her out.and give abby the space to move of her own accord


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut I must check out this spatone....I think a pick me up of sorts might help I feel so exhausted practically all of the time :dohh: I got told off by DH for giving Oliver a crap tea :( I dont think he realises just how exhausted am finding things....I was up at 5.30am today and didnt get home until 4pm :wacko: Its a damn long day full of work and then the school run travelling on the bus its really taking its toll now.....roll on Mat Leave!


----------



## molly85

jeez it weren't maccy d's matt loves it but I'm not keen we didn't have anything but chicken when i was younger and though we eat loads of other stuff deffinatly a healthier option.
I need to fig ure out a way to get abby to eat healthy I know she likes apples from the kicks i get


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Freak Alert :dohh:

I just predicted a :bfp: well I sort of did :wacko: I told a lady she would be pregnant real soon with a little boy and she just got her :bfp: My thread has only been running a few weeks :loopy: DH says its too freaky for him now and he doesnt want to know anymore :rofl: I think my current totally is 31 correct out of 45 so I have currently just 14 wrong :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, gonna predict mine? :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

nice 1 madly:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Mamma! how are u?


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Madly , hope that horrible drink doesnt make you feel too grim tomorrow and all goes well:hugs:
> 
> youre not the only one who 'feels huge', i dont 'look' any bigger but for 2 days now my stomach feels like it could burst wide open,i can really feel it stretching and ligaments under it aching!
> 
> looking on the brightside, we both have our scans this weekend:thumbup:
> 
> Am glad am not on my own :wacko: all my sides ache and I feel like am on the verge of combusting :rofl: and Charlie keeps sticking his feet under my right rib :wacko:
> 
> Am having eating probs as well :dohh: I can hardly eat during the day even the tiniest meal is too much...like half a sandwich or today two pieces of bacon and a fried egg left me so full I felt like I had just pigged out at a eat all you can buffet :haha: I felt like a teletubby with such a full belly I could hardly walk :dohh: Then on a evening am bloody starving and could eat my right arm :rofl: I am probably drinking far too much diet coke on my working days but funny it kinda gives me an energy boost as my energy vanishes at around 12.30-1.00pm I think I could do with hibernating for the next 3 months :rofl: and am a bad mummy cause tonight I fed my son a pasty, crisps and a bun for his tea because I could not be arsed to cook for us :blush: I dont do this everyday I promise but Greggs on the way home seemed like such a good idea eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!Click to expand...

im so glad im not alone in feeling like this, this week. for dinner i had pie and 3 potatoes, i was able to fit in nearly half the pie and one and a half potatoes(baby ones). i feel like im waiting for the stretchmarks now as like you not only do i feel fit to burst but my skin feels like its hanging together for dear life!!!.:haha:
your sounds tea sounds delish!!!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good i still pop in here daily to see what you girls are up to

hoping that this is gonna be my month as af is due valentines day and thats also my wedding anniversary so keep ur fingers crossed for me:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

eugh thats not a good day for AF


----------



## pinkclaire

I eat so much crap when I'm pregnant. My body literally craves salt, it has with both! With james I was so ill I lived on frazzles for half of my pregnancy :haha: james eats everything in sight, and really well so I wouldn't worry to much. 

I hate maccyDs normally, but when preggers, oh the salty chips! I could have some everyday!

Peanut which CD have you got? I need to buy one. Are you going to do classes as well?


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Happy new weeks to the usual suspects :wohoo:

Pink hope the move goes well today and Madly massive :hugs: hon hopefully your GTT isn't as bad this time.

As far as me i thoroughly can't be arsed doing anything today, i'm sitting at work and i'm sooo scunnered already. Plus the jellybean must be doing some growing in there just now as i feel like my sides might actually burst!! Suppose it must be due as when they measured my fundal height yesterday it was slightly small so my little man must be trying to catch up :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry had to go back, knew I had more to write!

Nomore we have to do the same with James, it makes such a difference though! I find though If he's been ill or anything (obviously I don't leave him then) it takes us a good two weeks to get back in the swing of things so I know exactly how frustrating it is, I would
Go mad if my DH did that! We've got the opposite now where DH just thinks he should leave him when actually that's not a winge cry if that makes sense? I find I end up shouting at him to go and get him! It's funny how we seem to be able to understand the subtle differences but men just don't get it :shrug:

Oh Madly your doing really well. Trust mine to be the only
One you got wrong on here :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning gilz, thank you. I'm off to work while hubby moves boxes, I'm dreading what I come home to, but probably best as I'm so particular I find it really frustrating I can't help and will just end up winding him right up with directions on where boxes should go :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning.

Pink if you pm me an email address I'll send you the files. I've no idea what CD they are actually off!

Good luck with moves and GTTs and things today everyone.

I woke at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep. I probably could've got up and done a load of work but needless to say I feel awful now and just want to stay in bed. Got tonnes to do though. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!!!

happy new weeks:happydance: (cant believe ive officially hit 27....i can still remember being 7 weeks and feeling like it was all going nowhere)

well blow me down, i slept right through the night with out waking up for any reason at all.:happydance: i was tired though.

anyone feel like they could do with one of those hospital rings(on the rope) dangling above their bed so they can pull themselves up in the mornings?.
i have DH in the evenings to pull me out of the sofa!

im off to sainsburys now, DH made me sort out all his pennys yesterday (pots and pots of them), gona tip them all in the change machine there and see how much there is lol!(do i need to get a life(?)?


----------



## mamadonna

molly85 said:


> eugh thats not a good day for AF

i kno.with a bit of luck she wont show[-o&lt;


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw good luck mamadonna! that would be a sucky day for af!

i know what you mean pink claire once you mess a routine once - especially when ill our boy actually sleeps with us! - it is a week or two before they are back 

ha ha i am used to my dh it is because he is still not over how close we came ot losing him when he was born, he still has a really big anxiety about it at times so doesnt like to not give in to him, his telling off is pathetic then comes to me saying why does he bite me and hit me and he doesnt you . . . how come he never asks you pick him up he walks for ages nicely ..... how come he feeds himself with you but he throws it everywhere until i help him with me . . .. oh darling do you really think it has nothing to do with the fact you are such a push over? he'll learn when our currently well behaved (with me anyway lol) pushes him to the limit which i think is coming very soon as dh hates that ds bites him (as do i) so he'll snap eventually and he will finally be open to following mummys house rules - either that or if i get even one bite from ds there will be big trouble for both of them! i give it a week . . . .


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat that machine in the supermarket will steal a percentage of your pennies! I'm so sad when i empty our copper jar i count them all and take them to the bank myself :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!Happy 3rd tri madcat and peanut!!!
Happy new wks everyone else!!
Anyone getting period type cramps?I'm getting them a lot and lower back pains aswell.
My bump is rock hard now if i'm standing,and the skin is stretched to the limit!

Well today I brought shay back to school and had to leave him there crying:cry:
They would have rang by now if he wasn't ok,so presume he settled.
Hate leaving him like that but he'd think he can come home anyday if I gave in and brought him back home.Breaks your heart though.:cry:

Have to bring my car for a service later on,great fun,sitting in a stinky garage with 2 kids for an hr and a half!!

Madly hope your gtt went ok.x


----------



## gilz82

I've been getting period type pains Vbaby, more uncomfortable than hugely sore. I reckon the jellybean is just going through another growth spurt.

Glad that Shay is a bit better, even though he wasn't happy about going back to school this morning :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

I remember getting these period pains with oran too,from 28 wks or something.
I was thinking he was gonna come early coz they were quite bad,like early labour for me,but no!!he was 4 days late!!


----------



## gilz82

I actually quite glad they won't let me go late because of my kidney, i honestly don't think i've got the patience for it. I'm sooo impatient now and i'm only 23 weeks :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

tell me about it gilz!!I was really patient with my 1st 2,prob coz I was shitting it!!
But i'm really impatient this time.Think its coz its my last,I just want my body back NOW!!!


----------



## gilz82

It's funny cos i think as the weeks pass the impatience is actually getting worse! At first i was so desperate just to get to 12 weeks and then 20 but now i just want my baby please :haha: i thought as the weeks passed i'd get mellower but apparently not :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

New bump pic
Ist 1 is 20wks,2nd 1 is 27wks
I don't think there's a huge difference!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









001-3.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vbaby3

I think it gets worse until you hit 38wks,and then you start panicing!!
You might have your baby before all of us so you might not have too long to wait!
I'm resigned to the fact she'll prob be a few days late like the other 2,so 13/14 wks to go!
Is it freezing there??
Its minus 7 here today,scared our waters gonna freeze up again


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm not feeling the best and OH asked me to watch our niece this afternoon :-( I'm not sleeping at night again cause OH is tossing and turning like mad! ARGH! I could kill him!


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bump Vbaby, it doesn't look greatly bigger maybe just a little higher if you know what i mean. I'll need to take a picture when i go home cos i do actually have a bump now but it's really low down!

It's freezing here too, was -5 when i drove to work this morning and i don't imagine it's heated up much while i've been in the office. Hopefully your pipes won't freeze again, have you tried leaving a tap in the kitchen or the bathroom on slightly overnight as that's supposed to help stop the pipes freezing.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a good looking bump there vbaby, nice and high too, mines low(feels like it might fall out come evening time!).

I know gilz, the machine does take a percentage but you wouldnt believe how much change DH saves up, put it this way- it hadnt been cashed in since before i met him!, 7 years ago, i just couldnt go thru with sorting that much into seperate bags. Anyway, it came out with just over £60.00:thumbup:

baby B has taken his cut, - see photos...

god im so impatient too, i want my baby now as well, im ready to be 37 weeks or so. patience has never been my strong point:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vbaby3

Yes gilz,I think I'll leave a tap running at night for nxt few days til it gets a bit milder.
Thanks girls,I think I carry high with all mine,so the old wives tale definately isn't true for me.
Yay gilz,you have a bump now!you starting to feel movement yet?won't be long now til you do!
Madcat,your lovin the baby shopping,its great fun isn't it?!!
Off now to collect shay and then bring car down for a service,boring!Will bring some chocolate to keep me and my boys busy!!x


----------



## PeanutBean

I spy jellycat!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I spy jellycat!

ha!! yes, theyre from a nice garden centre that has a young childrens section...but most of what they sell is very olde worlde like kids toys and things use to be(not high tech). I saw these which i thought would be perfect for strapping onto the bouncer or pram and then noticed the label was Jelly Cat!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well I had my GTT and am back home now and DH has gone to work :)

I was so nervous this morning and felt :sick: as soon as I woke up :dohh: I kept telling myself it would be ok and hey I think it worked :lol: I got to the clinic at 8.20am and I was the first which was great :thumbup: I had my bloods taken and then was given the polycal :( I eyed up the cup with fear and thought I was going to be :sick: before I even let the cup touch my lips however I decided I was going to throw the whole cup back in one big gulp as quick as I could and risk been :sick: because I felt like I was going to be anyway :wacko: I think it helped that the drink was chilled (last time it wasnt!)Well 5mins after I had the drink I began to feel ok :dance: and by the time DH got to me about 9.20am (he did the school run!) I felt ok :) At just after 10.30am I returned for the second blood test and was told they will write to me in the next few days with the results. So we grabbed sandwiches on the way home as we were both starving and then DH left for work. Am resting up on the sofa now before I do the school run about 2.15pm however I admit to have a dicky feeling tummy sort of a cross between wanting to poo really bad (but not been able to go when I go to the loo!) and wanting to be :sick: :( been :sick: is so not nice but I guess its better am :sick: now that its over with than whilst I had to wait inbetween the tests as that would have meant me having to do the whole fasting thing again :loopy: and going through it another day :dohh:

vbaby glad to hear your little man is well enough to go back to school...am sure he was fine :hugs: Oliver is funny like that too after hes been off ill or off for the school hols he gets really clingy :dohh: Love the bump can def see a difference :)

madcat we take our coppers to one of those machines too...The bank gets really funny about taking coppers these days and tbh I cant be bothered sitting and counting it :dohh: Our pot holds about 40.00 and its getting nearly full so will probably be our time to do it as well soon :thumbup:

pink goodluck with the move...I got sofiekirsten wrong too :dohh: and may not have loopy right :lol:

Did I forget anyone :dohh: Damn baby brain!

Well they say after the GTT baby may become quiet well I think the sugar drink gave Charlie an energy boost causes hes never stopping kicking all morning the little monkey :dohh:


----------



## molly85

awww cute toys 
brilliant bump deffinatly higher and rounder 
Madly get yah head out the toilet it's all over no more GTT now
I'll baby sit for you Ozzie
I'm off to the hospital in a minute 5 minute appointment = ruddy long wait. 
Oh matts agreed to come to naturalbirthing classes, still want to know when i can speek to an anethetist about pain relief for opiod tolerant freaks like me. I'm never going to push if I'm high as a kite and in pain.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: I just noticed am down to double figures :) 99 DAYS TO GO :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck with your appointment Molly hon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly
so glad to hear you managed that drink ok, i was reading it expecting you to say you were sick, well done:happydance::thumbup:

hey one day to go till your scan, and two days for mine!, im very excited and will make sure i have some coke in the hope that baby doesnt stay hiding for long!. also a bit nervous too because i know primarily they do all the checks first and just want everything to still be ok!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat am dead proud of myself...I even admit to been more worried about the GTT than labour which is really bizare but the I never worried about labour when having Oliver so I guess it could be kinda considered normal for me I suppose :dohh:

I cant wait for our scan on Saturday its at 4pm so I reckon we will probably head straight there when I fininsh work :thumbup: I got a letter confirming everything and asking me to take a can of coke and bar of chocolate with me as this gets baby moving :lol: Am not sure as to what sort of checks they do as this scan is more for the fun aspect than medical iykwim however I do know I have to take my hand-held notes with me and fill out a form with my MW details incase there happens to be anything picked up on the scan but as far as I know the sonographer is trained to a high standard however wont discuss any medical opinions as this is not the purpose of the scan so I dont really know to be honest. Am sure she will talk us through everything though and am dead excited to hopefully see his face at long last :)


----------



## gilz82

Molly hope everything goes ok at your hospital appointment :hugs:

Madly glad your GTT wasnt as bad as you were anticipating, although not so good you aren't feeling very good now :hugs:

Vbaby hope you aren't waiting too long at the garage, but nope still no movements here yet. I asked the consultant about it yesterday and she said there's a chance if he stays breech I won't really feel anything until really far along when basically he's run out of room inside me :cry:

Madcap what have I missed? Are you going for a 4d scan?

Ok bump pictures now.... the first one was at 21 weeks the second today so 23 weeks just after my lunch :thumbup:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/ad3ddd03.jpg https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/66610ee2.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

ooo Gilz I definitely think you look bumpier!

Yay madly for it all being over and nearly 4D scan time! :happydance: I think you were probably worried about the implications of the GTT on your labour even if you thought it was just the test itself. All over now though. :D

Hope your appointment is ok molly.

I've had such a busy day and I've STILL not started on my strategy. I want to get a big draft done to send to my manager tomorrow. Eek! I've spoken with my union and the rep was as baffled as me! We had a good chat and she said that if anything does happen they will certainly get involved. Aside from everything else that I'm being investigated behind my back is definitely cause for grievance.

I've spoken with Toshiba. Apparently my repair disk won't work because it is CD and not DVD and the repair stuff doesn't fit on CD. WTF? Could it not tell you that like before you start making it, or after when it didn't fully copy??? I suspect it won't make any difference anyway but still, I just look like an idiot! It was clear I'm not when I launched into options for retrieving my files. Found the USB is not reading to boot even if it is set to default boot option so my mum has said to download ubuntu which is a linux thing and I should be able to boot from it and have a virtual desktop and access my files there so I can copy them off to USB (assuming the boot issue isn't a driver or USB issue). THEN I can do YET ANOTHER complete format. What if I had my life saved on this laptop? Good job I don't!

Besides these two rather in depth phone calls I've done loads of work too! So that's good. At least I don't need to feel guilty as well as stressed about this stupid strategy. I've decided to pare it down anyway and make it very strategic i.e. write down all the work that needs doing and not actually do it myself now! (Sorry mat cover!)

Anyway, enough of the bring ins and outs of my work mediocrity!


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, ive read a few times that on the few days lead up to a 4d scan its advisable to drink plenty, being hydrated beforehand is supposed to help get clearer pictures, i dont know if this is true or not, but ive started doing this anyway as of today(even if it does mean a million loo trips!).
I'll have a drop of coke about 15 mins before and take the rest with me.

this is what our scan place says about them


> PLEASE NOTE:
> We consider all our scans to be diagnostic and never scan just for entertainment. The health of you and your baby is our primary concern, so our sonographers will be checking that your baby is developing normally, including the following:
> 
> &#8226;The placenta site and fluid around your baby
> &#8226;Your baby&#8217;s head and brain structure
> &#8226;The heart
> &#8226;Your baby&#8217;s spine, stomach, bladder and kidneys
> &#8226;The umbilical cord
> &#8226;All four limbs and the position of the feet
> &#8226;Your baby&#8217;s growth rate
> &#8226;We can also tell you the sex of your baby if you wish

the woman is very good there, really knows her stuff, even written and sold books on it!.

Gilz...yeh ive had a 3d 4 d scan booked for about 3 weeks now, its booked for this sunday morning.
thats a lovely little bumpage you got going there (although i was never that slim before getting pregnant!), youre going to be one of the lucky ones who springs back into shape afterwards!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw well done madly!

cant wait to get to the point where we are booking scans look how much of a newbie i am compared to you ladies i have my BOOKING IN appointment tomorrow lol must seem like ages ago you lot were doing that lol better late then never lol!

i am so proud of my dh we both worth for a company who see its employees purely as numbers and are horrendous to work for - in fact i joked with dh that he when he finally hand his notice in that he should put his employee number as opposed to his name lol

anyway he just got a call to confirm that he has a final stage interivew for th emost amazing restaurant it is the best in our town and is very very very high level on food and service and they treat there employees are family! not even just as people! as family! its amazing i really hope he gets it - it will literally change our lives. he is so stressed with work at the moment, he hates it so much and although in our line of work you are always going to be stressed theres the type of stress that comes from a good days work and doing a good job and theres the stress of having someone literally swearing in your face and threatening to fire you for thigns that are so unbelievably insignficant! grrrr!

got my fingers crossed so hard for him!


----------



## madcatwoman

nomore, i remember exactly where i was at 8wks pregnant, i was on holiday in london, and i remember thinking that the end seemed so far away i couldnt even see it!, i had to break it down and look as far as 12 weeks, and after that 20 weeks and so on.... i still do that now...my next point is about 30 weeks. the time is better to digest that way!!.
But what i didnt appreciate on that holiday in london was how mobile i was and very able to pound those streets each day, if we had left that holiday until now i wouldnt have been able to do any of it!, so get all your activities in while you still can!!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Ladies!

Well the move is going semi ok. The car decided to break earlier :dohh: but DH got it started again!

I'm at work, so I'm hoping hes done most of it by the time I get home! :haha: I'll be doing all the cleaning I expect, but thats ok cos hes crap at it!

Nomore your post about your DH and DS made me laugh, it sounds like my house! My DH lets James bite him and also sometimes lets him touch the TV etc, and then wonders why he really plays him up! I keep telling him he has to b consistent. I had to stop the biting thing as I can see him biting a child at nursery, its all payful not nasty, but still. Same with food, he never plays me up, but always plays DH up and chucks it all on the floor! They are clever arnt they. I think I will be known as mean mummy when hes older!

I think it will be funny seeing the differences to how he reacts with a girl? Cos hes always saying hes a boy hes meant to do that.

Madly glad the test is over for you hun, fx'd for the results!

Love the bump pics, I must take a new one soon!

I am not really focusing on my pregnancy this time and its flying by! I'm convinced I will be late again so will get quite a surprise if I am early!

:hi: to everyone and sorry to who I've missed :blush: my brain doesnt work well atm xx


----------



## molly85

I'm back it was fairly quick couldnt believe awoman was winging about time and work, She is still being paid to betheir dozzy cow. When i did my sample (yummy) there was som blood in the loo, it was very sad poor woman must have been petrified/upset with all those bumpy ladies in there. I saw the obs registra abby sounds fine but she has requested a 32 week scan, intresting i thought no idea why but we love a scanplus its for a week matts off work so hae can come. My thyroid is on form and nothing is changing there and the Endo guy looked at my GTT results and said Deffinatly not diabetic lol so all round an excellent appointment.

Yay for 3D/4D scans girls.

Looking good for the job Nomore.

Thanks again for you support.

Gilz besides the worry this consultant care ain't bad is it. I am thinking of moving into the hospital lol so many appointments


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha pink claire, im going to have to get stern with him soon though because it is easier to be bad and i know it will seep into other areas of life, when hes with me, nursery, school, when we visit people, oh embarrasing it would be to be the mum with the child who bites eeek

madcat thats what i do, was 8 weeks, now its 12 then 16 then 20 then takes a big leap to 30 then its countdown to mat leave lol

xkx


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you'd a good appointment molly!:happydance:
Glad your gtt went ok madly,hope you get the all clear and thats the end of it.:happydance:
Yay for your bump gilz,and yes I agree you're gonna be 1 of them very lucky ladies that just springs back into shape and back into your old clothes in a wk!!i'm jealous!!

Oh 4 d scans at wk end,can't wait to see your pics.Yes the lady told me to drink loads of water in the days running up to it,it makes the amniotic fluid clearer or something,!!!
And them to have something sweet about half hr beforehand.It took a lot of prodding for our lo to take her hand down from her face,she was hiding lol,and once she moved it we'd get a quick look and then she'd put it back up!It was cute!

Back from the garage,stuck there 2 hrs and came home with a list of stuff that needs doing before the car will pass the nct nxt month.About 350euro worth of work.
I'm raging.The car was brand new in 2007,I suppose I just expected it to stay new forever:cry:It seems everywhere I turn its just bills bills bills!!:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I totally didn't realise your scan was this weekend, it'll be fab!

Sorry about your car vbaby! What a pain. :(

I've done really well with my work, about doubled my strategy in an hour. The sort of way I used to work before pregnant! Now I'm going to read applications for my job and start sorting them and drink tea until DH and Byron get home. I've had a lot of tension relieved today. :D

Gilz, more laptop news for you! lol Technical help want me to to try a complete restore again from the partition but I needed to get my files off so my Mum recommended ubuntu which is a linux OS. Finally got that going and I STILL can't access Windows files. There's a big error message I need to chat about with my Mum but it does mention hardware errors so it could be that just this programme will resolve whether or not I can send it to repair knowing I won't get charged. Fingers crossed. The silver lining is all this stupid crap updates my fading computer knowledge. :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh scan has come around quite quick!

peanut you sound like you have been hard at work, youre always working hard (that company is going to miss you when youre on leave!). 
in a nutshell(if you can) what is it 'exactly' that you do??:shrug: wish i had been brighter and in a better area to have gotten a good job!:shrug:


----------



## molly85

Oh dear my ex boss just called to catch up with the fun events going on in my life. He has man flu so there i am having a serious conversation and matt walks through with the tag from the plumbs tucked under his balls it said "Golden Plumbs" I nearly pissed myself. Then he yelled oww my plumbs 2 minutes later, I was still on the phone. lol and he says he is all achey again and cold hes been told to take his lemsip and its not cold.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I'm going to PM you not because I want others on here not to know, just that in light of recent events I don't want to be too identifiable!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I'm going through applications. About three good ones so far and one clear one out of those. The type of person applying is totally different from last time, what a difference a tweak to the role makes!


----------



## molly85

half of us know anyway peanut we won't take it personally


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Lovely bumpage Gilz :)

vbaby I am so sorry to hear about your car :( but I can sympathise everywhere I turn its bills, bills and more bills at the minute :sad1: and now DHs work are trying to down-grade the level of his bonus :growlmad: He works damn hard and they have a bloody cheek :trouble:

madcat my scan letter doesnt say anything like that but there is an questions & answers page on the website :shrug: Doesnt really explain what they look at though tbh....the scan place comes highly recommended from other bnb Leeds Ladies and has really good reviews and the sonographer lady has apparently worked there for alot of years :shrug: Am sure if will be ok the letter is very friendly and very nice iykwim and the lady on the phone said their aim is to make it a relaxing visit so I guess maybe thats why :dohh: It does however say to arrive with an half full bladder as this is all that is needed :thumbup: I was also told if for any reason we dont get to see Charlie properly ie his position of whatever then we will be able to re-book free of charge :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut sounds like a very productive day :)


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby that's pants about your car it's so frustrating when you get hit with a big bill you weren't expecting. 

Molly glad the hospital went well and yay for extra scans, I'm getting one too but at 34 weeks :wohoo:

Peanut my Linux experience is very minimal but it really sounds like there is something seriously wrong with the structure of the hard disk now, but well done for getting loads of strategy work done despite the laptop farse. 

Madcat so exciting about your scan on Sunday, I never wanted a 4d scan but now that I know i can't have one I want one! It's so silly :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My Mum keeps saying that we might find out we are having :pink: instead :lol: I said if he doesnt have a willy on Saturday I want to know where the heck its gone because it was def a willy we saw and two ickle balls of that I have no doubt :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madly they printed off a pic of said willy and balls balls as proof lol bless him it would make one hell of an embarrasing 21st birthday cake pic lol - the caption would potentially be the first time our outragous son exposed himself to the world and not much has changed since . . . bless!

to be honest i didnt want one last time either but for some reason the us technician didnt look at our notes and switched on the 4d and did a whole 4d package for us for the price of a 2d as it was their mistake! i felt so guilty but i said when she turned it on to 4d i was just so stunned and speechless i just couldnt make myself say something, thye were nice about it but now i HAVE to get them done so there is no favouritism lol lol lol thats my excuse anyway!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies am confused :dohh:

I thought 3rd tri started once you hit 26wks :shrug: but so far I have found about 10 different websites saying 26wks, 27wks and even 28wks :saywhat:


----------



## molly85

i thought 27 or 26 and 4 days ish


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> My Mum keeps saying that we might find out we are having :pink: instead :lol: I said if he doesnt have a willy on Saturday I want to know where the heck its gone because it was def a willy we saw and two ickle balls of that I have no doubt :rofl:

you write the funniest posts madly, you crack me up, i read half of them out to DH!:haha::haha:

yes ive been told to drink a 'small' glass of water!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat BUT I was motified when she said it I was like `no he had a willy and balls!` She said `could have been the cord!` I said `no def balls mum and a willy no kidding hes def a boy` then she said `might have been his toes!` :saywhat: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I`M HAVING A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I moved to 3rd tri just now :rofl: I`m at least 26wks tomorrow by scan 27wks by MW measurements and 28wks by my dates and thats good enough for me :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I think there are three different ways of calculating the trimesters. I can't remember the specifics, one is literally breaking it up into thirds, one is to do with gestation so first tri is the forming of everything, second is the developing of those bits all laid down and third is getting fat (or something like that). I think the third is to do with knocking off those two weeks pre-ovulation and then dividing by three.

Whatever! I went at 26+1. First day of 27th week and more importantly I was ready to be there!

Gilz - I am research lady! The error I got ubuntu was either there is hardware issues or there is some specific setup that would require me to do something else to view the file system. It recommended checkdisk but that can't be done from ubuntu and as I can't get into windows in any way or even DOS that's not an option. I get to ring Toshiba back tomorrow. I'll tell them the error and I assume they will be able to say yes it's the way the file system is coded, you'd need to do this to see the files, or no it's not coded that way therefore it seems there is a hardware error. No doubt I'll have to reformat anyway. My files are a gonna but at least there were only a couple. Annoying as one or two were related to birth stuff and I can't even remember what I put in them! :dohh: If the format doesn't work it goes back to them; if it breaks again after a couple of weeks it goes back to them. If the reformat does work then the first thing I do is run checkdisk to see if there are obvious errors but the hardware could also be a memory module fault so I guess that's replacing the RAM. Ah the happy days of computing. Still, it's all been a god refresher.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks madcat BUT I was motified when she said it I was like `no he had a willy and balls!` She said `could have been the cord!` I said `no def balls mum and a willy no kidding hes def a boy` then she said `might have been his toes!` :saywhat: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I`M HAVING A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh god dont be saying that, ive kitted out a boy nursery, boy clothes etc, i cant be told otherwise now. should i ask the sonographer to double check?!!:shrug::shrug::shrug:


my stomachs about to expload(again), im sure thats what its going to do soon, just rip apart. im lathering myself in oil these days, im like a slick!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh me too madcat I feel like my tummy might burst apart and I realised earlier the left side of my belly button is protruding out a little :haha: I mean not all just the left side how freaky :rofl: Charlie must be laid underneath it cause if I poke it back in he starts getting peeved off and boots me :haha:

tbh my Mum got me a little worried but then I thought `nah he def had a willy and ickle balls!` I mean they dont just vanish do they :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Girls congrats on 3rd tri, I'm moving over to 2nd tri in a week and can't wait :hugs:


----------



## molly85

2nd tri is goood. 
anyone watching this program on the 5 irish babies (they lost number 6 at birth I think)

Jeez abby better not grow a willy and balls I've got my head around a girl now


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

I'm so glad it's friday, this has really seemed like such a long week! I had a rubbish sleep last night, between my kidney being sore and my hips being sore and now my bump hurting. Ended up getting up at half 3 and just sitting watching crap on the tv on the couch.

I have a super boring meeting at 11am this morning, i'm going to regret the getting up at half three thing when i can't stay awake in it :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

You never know gilz I did my best day's work in ages yesterday after getting up at 4! I had a bad night too. Mostly Byron related but then I thought I was ill except I wasn't and shouldn't have bothered getting out of bed. Not doing very well today.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh me too madcat I feel like my tummy might burst apart and I realised earlier the left side of my belly button is protruding out a little :haha: I mean not all just the left side how freaky :rofl: Charlie must be laid underneath it cause if I poke it back in he starts getting peeved off and boots me :haha:
> 
> tbh my Mum got me a little worried but then I thought `nah he def had a willy and ickle balls!` I mean they dont just vanish do they :rofl:

:haha::haha: ha ha my belly button is doing the same, just a tiny bit of the left hand side of it!. well, last night when i got into bed i felt sure my belly was gona expload with the pressure!!

Anyway......................

Morning all:flower:


----------



## gilz82

My belly button has gotten scarily deep! i was looking at it in the bath yesterday and was quite amazed by it. Mind you my bump is still just below it so maybe it'll start to shorten again when my bump pushes up on past it.

:hugs: Peanut, sorry you aren't feeling great again.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, sounds like your belly button is going in the opposite direction to ours!!.:haha:, but if i remember rightly from your photo you have a longish torso, so yeh, wait until bump gets bigger and past your belly and you'll probably notice a difference.

Damn im tired (as im sure you are)!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i'm only a smallish person 5ft 5" but longer body, shorter legs so think my belly button is a bit behind the bump just now :haha:

You should go for a nap Madcat maybe you'd be comfier on the couch for an hour or so?


----------



## madcatwoman

i might well do gilz, although i find it difficult to sleep in the day, i usually have to be ill or something to sleep durring the day, maybe i need a boring film or something to send me off!


----------



## molly85

morning all I found the cause of my latest issue i have an infection in my finger (right hand ringfinger) at he nail. I have relieved some gooo. Needs a good soak yuck how did that happen?


----------



## molly85

awww soz your feeling rough girls. Did we miss the blooming phase or dosen't exsist?


----------



## gilz82

That's not so good Molly, magnesium sulphate paste from the chemist is also quite good to draw all the infection out of it.

Oh and the blooming phase i think is a myth. It's actually a couple of hours one day, and you are so busy you don't even notice it :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh molly, your finger sounds just delightful!!:dohh:

i think i would be blooming if i slept properly y'know!. my hair is never greasy anymore(it used to be), i dont get spots anymore(where as i used to) so from the outside im not looking to scruffy.


----------



## molly85

lol it's already looking better. Grim little thing I shouldn'tchewmy nails


----------



## madcatwoman

that'll teach you! 
:haha::haha:
you might end up with this one day!
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha the what phase? the blooming phase? not ever come across it lol!

it certainly isnt early on! i have an enormous water belly, a face with all the blood vessels burst from being sick so much, spots and oh just the best ever i have really really really really really bad dandruff, had it with ds and now its back! the only thing that shifts it so i can get away with only wearing a small black hair band round my hair line is tea tree oil grrrrrrrrrrr and i wanted to get my hair cut too grrrr i hate the oh i am really sorry that i appear to have the scalp of a tramp .. . . what you dont want to touch it . . me neither . . . i come back in a month hopefully it might be better . . .sniff sniff . . .grrrr

everything is happening so much quicker this time round, my boobs are literally on the verge of being officially two cup sizes bigger than 4 weeks ago (dh not complaining!) the scalp issue first happened at 4 months last time and didnt feel the first braxtons until i had a proper bump, this time i am sure i can already feel the tightness which comes from them!

oh!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

puke puke madcat puke puke lol


----------



## PeanutBean

There is definitely no bloom. Non-greasy hair does not bloom make when face is grey-green.

Not started my strategy yet. Whoops. Not feeling so sick though, just knackered and apathetic. Must've used all my energy yesterday.

Gross finger molly but I bet you enjoyed squeezing it! :lol::haha:

Man what was I going to post about....


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Man what was I going to post about....

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

you sound like me, i cant remember anything anymore. i go to tescos for something important and by the time ive got there ive forgotten and come out with something else.


----------



## molly85

Lol I went to my hospital appointment without my Notes how clever is that?

Ohhh Mr Tax man is lovely today, did anyone else get their tax calculation?????? and a cheque?

thats one less bill to pay now which thing to pay with it?


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice one molly! I think our tax is probably fine sadly!

No idea what I was going to post but I've been hard at work on my strategy. I have a section called Volunteering Futures :lol: and have suggested a creative thinking session in it :rofl: So fun playing at management! Plus i get to make some digs at the current HR system. :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

well gilz, ive taken your advice, dug out an eye mask from an xmas gift set, popped it on while morning tv was on, and managed to catch 40 winks:thumbup:. Now its dinner time:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

How big should a strategy be? I've got 18 pages so far...


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Madcat I was eating my lunch when I saw the nice pic you posted BOKE!!!

It must have been a night for shit sleep last night,oran woke at 4 and would not settle,he kept screaming I don't wanna go to bed!!Had to take him in with me before he woke shay too.of course dh wouldn't move over so oran was sharing my side,snoring,making sucking noises on his dummy,and then decided it was time to get up at 6.30 by squeezing my nose and saying wake up mam!!
I think we'll all need an early 1 tonight!
No news here,just did shopping this morning.Bought loads of healthy stuff for a change!
Seem to have been eating utter crap since xmas!
Can't wait to see your 4d pics madcat and madly,exciting!


----------



## madcatwoman

glad you liked the picture vbaby.

peanut, i think you have another good 20 odd pages to do yet!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

vbaby I get that. "Wake up mumma! Awwww, big cuddles" while he tonks his fat head on top of mine. Ow.

Oh we just got a rejection for our big funding bid that went in for the out of body experience stuff. The reviews were pretty good so I reckon we only just missed out. That's not much of a consolation because one significant mark down was on our evaluation which was HUGELY thought out and the other reviewer gave us top marks for it! :wacko: But the other reviewer marked us down for not being clear about where we'd do our final show. Except we named the venue and the date and talked about the preview we'd do for all the people who'd taken part and costed it all into the budget! If people would just read properly it's possible we'd have got the money. But then I'd be on leave for most of it anyway and would then be cross about how much I'd need to suddenly do before going as well as how much fun I'd miss while off. What a bummer. Would've been good to put on my CV I'd secured a £30k grant from the Wellcome Trust who are hugely oversubscribed.

Bah. Can't be bothered with my stupid strategy now even if I am near the end. It's not like I need to finish it today... I might just send it off and do some easy coursework instead.


----------



## molly85

I liked the finger looks likes my mums she naws the whole damn hand.
Yay poster on the doors step it's the alphabet one i ordered. 
Done my RA intresting meeting Mat leave will be discussed on tuesday and I might have 18 days leave to use by april ahhhhhh.
Sleep good me like sleep.

time for a lunch of soup and toast coz i'm hungry and lazy


----------



## madcatwoman

shame about the funding peanut...the out of body experience stuff sounds interesting. (my dad has actually experienced that y'know, in hospital once).
Anything like that or paranormal gets my attention.

well, ive just had beans on toast, an apple, pack of crisps and 2 custard creams.


----------



## vbaby3

I had a big healthy salad multigrain roll.But then I topped it off with 2 mars bars.My current craving!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah we got totally top marks on all the review questions that related to the topic and its ability to engage the public. We know they eat it up! lol Ah well. There's no appealing or anything so that's that really. I can't commit to any new bids or anything so I guess that's up to my cover and manager but my cover will have a lot on learning the ropes and taking on all the volunteering stuff too.

I had a break to watch Neighbours. I'm cold. I finish at 4pm today anyway but can't really be bothered to do more on the strategy. But I have all these titles that just need a bit more info then I'll be happy to send it over... Stupid conscientious. I wish I didn't care!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just had a big piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## molly85

That deffinatly would have ben an intresting study shame.


----------



## gilz82

Oh where to start!!

Gross finger Madcat :sick: Vbaby sorry you had a disturbed night too :hugs: Peanut sorry about the funding not coming through. 

Molly I forget things all the time these days, I've never been like that so it's pregnancy brain for sure!!

Nomore my boobs are out of control, I've got from a A/B cup to a big D!


----------



## molly85

shut up you lot trying to be good here sat next to 2 sealed boxes of chocolate. might hav an apple


----------



## gilz82

Me too Molly I've had a mandarin and a banana but really I'd quite like a double decker :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Naughty children shush. fruit good fruit keep bum working


----------



## madcatwoman

Arraaghhhh will you all stop going on about chocolate:growlmad::growlmad:
i want some, and havent got any.

Gilz,your boobs do sound out of control a lil:haha:, i think mine have gotten marginally bigger but really not by much at all!.

peanut, i watched neighbours.....that paul robinson is a nasty man!!


----------



## MoonLove

Wishes the midwife would hurry up....i really need a wee :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored with Paul Robinson. Every storyline he's been involved with since he came back has been total rubbish. Really glad all the stupid Steph/Toady baby storyline is finally done with but why didn't Paul die when he was pushed off the roof? So boring.....


----------



## gilz82

I haven't watched neighbours for years I can't believe Paul is still even in it!!

Madcat I just hope that my boobs go back to normal after the baby comes, my frame is not designed for these bad boys :haha:


----------



## molly85

Go do it in a clean pot, if your at the surgery ask the receptionist she will provide.


Right I am an evil person but I am pissed off.

Friends of ours have a 6 mnth old, we saw them at christmas and there were clear blue rappers on the floor. I thought either eugh clean up woman or damn their having another one. I am a bad peson coz they said they would lend us their moses basket and I knew as soon as I saw the wrapper now I know why it's not been mentioned again. They could have just been honest, this is supposedly one of matts best friends they knew with us at 6-8 weeks. Gah


----------



## molly85

Paul never dies do what you like he still lives lol

Grrr I want to throttle some one. Maybe i should walk the dog clear some on my annoyance.


----------



## madcatwoman

ive had enough of paul robinson, smarmy git, his times up!:ninja::grr:





Gilz...this one is for you 
:holly:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz he left for like a decade or more than came back. Sigh.

Well I'm done working now. I emailed 15 pages (took out some spaces) to my manager. No doubt she'll rip it to shreds but hey ho! It's a bloody good start for what is mostly two days work! :haha:

DH and the boy are back from swimming and feeding the ducks.

Oh balls. I guess this means it's time to ring Toshiba.... :(


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> Gilz...this one is for you
> :holly:

:rofl: I just showed this to my OH and he said "how come they can make jokes about your boobs but if I do it you cry?" I was like cos they are my friends and girls in the same position. Don't think he was impressed :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilz...this one is for you
> :holly:
> 
> :rofl: I just showed this to my OH and he said "how come they can make jokes about your boobs but if I do it you cry?" I was like cos they are my friends and girls in the same position. Don't think he was impressed :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
poor men, they just dont get it do they?:haha:


----------



## molly85

i just got that thing duhhh


----------



## madcatwoman

you got what molly?:shrug:.....

anyone know how well tens machines work for contractions?, ive never used one in my life for anything?. and do the NHS have them or do you have buy one?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My boobs hurt!!!!!! It's cold here and every time they get cold they ache. I'm getting a bump though!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

My boobs has been constantly sore since I got my :bfp: Ozzie, I honestly think they'll just be sore now until after the baby comes. Hopefully yours will pass :hugs: and yay for the bump :wohoo:

I wonder how Pink got on with her move..


----------



## MoonLove

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well :thumbup:

Just had my 12 week midwife appointment and all went really well. She found babe's heartbeat and she said everything sounded perfect down there! :happydance:She couldn't believe the hospital (at my dating scan) hadn't booked my 20 week scan, so she had to do it. 15th March :happydance:I'm so excited!!

I'm so in love with my little bb :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## molly85

the boob/dog thing lol

yay heart beat at 12 weeks is good.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good gem!

My boobs hurt right through my pregnancy with Byron but haven't much hurt in a while now. They are giant though! :haha:

My laptop is being picked up on Monday. After all that messing about turns out the system reformat thing doesn't run either! Glad to be getting some ends this week. It's been productive.

My stupid ear is deaf. I seem to produce too much wax when I'm pregnant. Had the same problem last time. Used olive oil last night which seems only to have had the effect of freaking me out while I was half asleep in the night. Will try again tonight. Has to do something eventually.

What should I do tomorrow?


----------



## madcatwoman

thats good going to find the HB at 12 weeks, great stuff:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat I've borrowed a tens machine this time as there's not much else open to me this time. I've heard good things. I think sometimes mws have ones you can borrow but you'd need to buy your own pads. I think they're a bit steep to buy but worth it if useful.


----------



## molly85

NCT hire them as do some hospitals I thinks ours is £24 which I might think about purely to use on matt lol bit of punishment for him lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I think you can buy them for about £30 or £40!


----------



## molly85

ohh i might look, especially worth it if u arehaving more than1.

Jeez did to much, I am now aching from tail bone to ladybits yeouch onthe sofa with my weight watchers watsits adn apple.

Here are posters we have so far and molly trying on a dress matt wasn't keen on lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0075.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 0









DSCF0074.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay for a world map! We bought Byron an inflatable globe.


----------



## molly85

ohh they are good I had one of themabby can chuck it at daddy everytime he gets some where wrong lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies :sad1: My sister is pregnant.......nearly 3mths by all accounts :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly is that a bad thing? How old is your sister? :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m a crap graduate this eve SORRY!...I have read the latest posts but cant remember a damn thing except (.)(.) ache :sad1:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh madly, not by that horrible bloke shes back with? surely?. Oh no:cry: :cry:

But incase i dont catch you again tomorrow, enjoy your scan, really cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzieshunni said:


> Madly is that a bad thing? How old is your sister? :hugs:

I`m not sure but :shrug:

Shes 21yrs old has a 11mth old DD and decided to move back in with her violent ex-boyfriend (DDs dad!) on Monday....she walked out on us all, she was living with my parents who were taking care of her and my niece but she just packed and bag and said she was leaving no explanation :nope: Well my Mum finally met up with her today when she finally answered her calls and well now we know why she upped and left :sad1: She says she nearly 3 months pregnant to him :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh goodness :hugs: Didn't know the backstory. I hope she come to her senses soon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Oh madly, not by that horrible bloke shes back with? surely?. Oh no:cry: :cry:
> 
> But incase i dont catch you again tomorrow, enjoy your scan, really cant wait to see the pics xx

Yes madcat it is by the horrible bloke :cry:

I just want her to be safe :sad1: I want both of them to be safe...now we know why she left!


----------



## molly85

She does know thats no reason to go back. Every child deserves a father but they do not deserve to be a punch bag or see their mother be used as one. 

Hugs Madly


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly no! 

although it would be tempting to shake her silly i think she just needs to know the very second she feels even a glimer of not being safe then she and her children will be welcomed back in to your arms in a heartbeat

i have a cousin the same and the more people scream at her the more she backs away from the family and gets deeper and deeper in trouble, he is violent too and everyone is terrified she will end up being the front page news one day for all the wrong reasons

i hope your sister sees sense and comes home before he has a chance to even raise a little toe to anyone


----------



## molly85

AHHHh sorry different subject molly caught a ball inher mouth she is only 6years 11 mnths and finally got it. now onto fetch


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly hon I'm so sorry about your sister :hugs: I really wish for you and and your mum that she'd just come home. 

Please just try to focus on your little man and your scan tomorrow.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

I agree...we dont want to alienate her because we know there will be a day AND it will come no doubt about it when she will need us and we want her to feel she has somewhere to go or turn too :thumbup: I am so scared for them both and of course her unborn baby, I realise its her life but she left before and we thought she had realised that this man is not right for a million reasons :nope: seems we were wrong :sad1: Its incredibly hard to sit back and wait for her to realise and yes we also worry she will end up on the front of the papers for the wrong reasons too :cry: She was lucky when she escaped at 16wks pregant :( he attacked her with a knife and told her he was going to cut her DD out of her tummy :cry: she managed to break free and lock herself in the bathroom and thankfully her mobile phone was tucked into her jeans so she was able to call for help. I just pray this doesnt happen again and infront of my niece as well :nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly I don't know what to say. :nope::hugs:

I agree with gilz though, try and think about yourself tonight and tomorrow at least.


----------



## molly85

HUgs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

I am trying :sad1: 

DH shocked me with his opinions too :sad1: I feel like crying.....I sent her a message of love (no lectures) and I hope she realises I am here for her if she ever needs me!


----------



## PeanutBean

You can't make people see sense, they have to see for themselves and sometimes they don't see in time. You must be so worried. My sister was in an abusive relationship many years ago now but we didn't find out until some time after it was over. He had two daughters she'd been a mum to and she was devastated to be forced to leave them. (She was able to rescue their two dogs though). All you can do is hope and pray and be there.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Peanut and by voicing our true opinions we may drive her away even more and further into his grimmy little claws :( So we are biting our tongues so at least we can have a relationship with her and DD right now because at least from afar we can keep an eye out iykwim!


----------



## molly85

madly i pass you a bowl of my freshly made bronie anf vanilla ice cream. it will put in a warm fuzzy place


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly hon :hugs:

It might help cheer me up :kiss:


----------



## molly85

lol ot certainly reminded me what MS was like its that gooooood


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its so true that you just can not make people see what is right in front of them sometimes i hope that she will be safe again soon without having to go through what she went through before

ha ha booking my scan next week for 3 weeks after that! feel like i am catching up with all the scan talk now lol - i am under consultant led care unsurprisingly but funnily enough she remembered us not by what happened to our boy but by the restaurant my dh works in lol lol lol - thankfully it jogged her memory about everything else and she said that they were going to be looking into all my potential problems in more depth than last time (er i should think so too!) 

i wonder if i will be getting more scans . . . . i know a lot of people with big babies in the past have done at 28/36 weeks but dunno is that a cheeky question to ask like i dont give a stuff what you have to say about that just tell me if i get an extra scan ish hmmmm

so excited, actually no scared, the first scan is scary after that its exciting! madly you are going to have such a good day tomorrow! and madcat!!!!


----------



## molly85

Ask nomore can't do any harm. I do with excuse I have to plan round matts shifts lol


----------



## molly85

Ohh everyone either has a life tonight or is in bed.
I've spent ages looking at baby walkers, activity stations, play pens adn high chairs. Jeez the thinks that entertain me. 
I think i have decided on the playpen/travel cot in the asda sale or similer and the this Highchair https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-MY-CHILD...ng_Highchairs_Boosters_LE&hash=item2c5a38653d

Am not keen on anything that makes a baby look like john wayne, think wee will get a brick trolly or some thing for her to push about


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
5.33am,managed to sleep till3,sat propped up for 2hrs and have given in and on here while DH snoozes.

madly i dont know what to say about your sis. ive been thru it with a friend and theres just no reasoning to it,and you cant make them see it either,they have to hit very rock bottom themselves so it seems,but that doesnt make it any easier to watch i know.

:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Morning Madcat :flower: 

I had a horrible night too, couldn't sleep and now I feel really sick, been up for ages which on a Saturday is sooo wrong. But on a good note I felt my first proper movements last night :wohoo: and my OH managed to feel too. Hopefully this is the start of me being able to feel things regularly. 

Anyone got anything nice planned for today?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning! Congrats Gilz! You must be well excited. :D

DH is at work and I just don't know what to do with me and Byron today. Weather's not charming. Have to walk the dog. I'm still in bed, Byron's jabbering about what he can see out the window.


----------



## madcatwoman

wow gilz, movements at last, and at least your man can feel them, they stop everytime my DH puts his hand there!,EVERYTIME, he can watch them though.
DH put the tv on in the bedroom for me at 6am in the end and i managed to drop off again.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well am surfing at work....naughty me :winkwink:

Thank for all your support :hugs: I feel so much better today :thumbup:

Gilz I have the best thing planned for 4pm today :wohoo: OUR 4D SCAN :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, ask Byron what he wants to do today, and see if he comes up with anything reasonable!:haha:

madly, cant wait to see the photos, will check back on here later this afternoon/evening, have a good one:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

As it happens I did ask him! But he just wittered on about pushchairs and dogwalks and I can't manage the pram on a walk anymore! Lol. He's dead tired. We're watching Kiki then having lunch then I'm hoping he'll sleep and I'll stitch nappies outers. Then we'll walk the dog then DH will be home!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i can use that excuse with dh too re scan dates hmmmm plus if i remember right you arent supposed to take children in the scan room with you and have someone looking after your child if they are going to be outside hmmmmm i have a jobless brother might have to ask him to come with us - he'll appreciate a macdonalds as payment i am sure lol

oh scans scans scans! so excited to see all the pics over the next few days!

Gilz congrats hun thats fab that you are feeling the movements! it must have been so frustrating having to wait even just a couple of weeks longer lol so pleased for you!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore I think it varies with the kids at scans thing, we were able to take Byron to our NHS scan.


----------



## gilz82

Madly have a great time today, I hope Charlie is facing the right way :thumbup:

Madcat you must be getting excited for your scan tomorrow. Peanut hope you and Byron find something fun and not to tiring to do today. 

We've just been to ikea to buy a piece of worktop. The house we live in is rented from the housing association but thankfully we can buy it next year. It has the worlds stupidestly laid out kitchen with no space and they wouldn't let us replace it when we asked last year. We've given in and just bought the length of worktop to put along one of the other walls so we actualy have somewhere to put the steriliser!!


----------



## madcatwoman

how bloody stupid, not like you were asking the housing people to buy the worktop for you!. these things just gotta be done!.

I hope baby B is facing the right way tomorrow:shrug:, i am going to take precautions incase he isnt, going to have some coke before hand and take the rest with me in effort to keep him moving rather than hiding(fingers crossed). im very excited,i mean, i know ive got a baby in there, but to see him looking like a baby in there is going to be crazy!. I also hope all the other checks they do are ok as well.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Feeling all around sick :-( OH didn't renew the TV license as we didn't have the money for it so I just had them at the door saying that even though it's been invalid for four months we could still face a fine even if we started paying. I just wanna curl up and cry and go back to California. I really want my mom. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Can't remember anything I just read!!!
Madly,so sorry about your sis:hugs:
Little sisters are a worry at the best of times,so you must be out of your mind with worry:hugs:But definately just enjoy today,can't wait to see pics!
Is oliver excited to see his wee brother?!

Thats great news Gilz,movement at last.Hopefully this is the start of feeling your little man everyday!

What times your scan at tom madcat?

Nothing exciting here today.Dh gone to chop wood for a few hrs,then he'll be putting up the 2nd bed in the boys room.They're flat pack,and it took hrs to put shays 1 up yesterday.So today should be orans 1st night in a big boy bed,and sharing with his brother.
Wish me luck,and fingers crossed he just stays in the bed,I really don't know how he's gonna react to it.But i'm definately not fit for loads of messing at bedtime,i wrecked by evening:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck vbaby!

For once Byron ate his lunch well. I've had a couple of smackerals. Not doing too bad, a lot of my sickness has actually reverted to the morning which is good. I'm going to Hoover then put the boy to bed. Though I think he's just done a pop. Almost never in his nappy, only when the tv is on!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i will defo double check when i call to book but our hospital is so busy that normally you are given a time of say 3 and you might just well get in there at 3.45 you know so its prob to stop people bringing kids that are going to get bored and also the rooms are tiny in there - with that said you could fit your dh and two kids in there easily without being int he way at all 

aw ozzieh you can pay it monthly if it helps, they are pretty tight on any sort of leway for anyone, i managed to get out of it because they said i hadnt transfered my license to our new house when i had called their automated line twice and sent the slip at the bottom of the license for change oof address also, they backdown after that - stupids

they are like the council - lol last year they tried to take me to court for not paying the last month of council tax, when i emailed them showing that i had actually paid it a month early they said oh our mistake it went into the next years account for some reason, i tell you what you dont have to go to court and as a favour to you we wont make you pay the £85 court charge - OH THANKS! - again stupids!

Hope everything gets sorted soon ozzie, i know it isnt the same at all but do you have webcam at all?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my sickness is doing good today, having a very good day with it i have done more cleaning today than i have done in a month! dh will fall over with shock i am sure! turns out the smell in the kitchen that was making me feel sick everytime i walked in there was a tea towel that dh had been using to put the washing up on which had probably been wet the whole month and smelled gross! now its lemony freadh i can go in there without puking! always good as thats where all the food and drink is lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> yeah i will defo double check when i call to book but our hospital is so busy that normally you are given a time of say 3 and you might just well get in there at 3.45 you know so its prob to stop people bringing kids that are going to get bored and also the rooms are tiny in there - with that said you could fit your dh and two kids in there easily without being int he way at all
> 
> aw ozzieh you can pay it monthly if it helps, they are pretty tight on any sort of leway for anyone, i managed to get out of it because they said i hadnt transfered my license to our new house when i had called their automated line twice and sent the slip at the bottom of the license for change oof address also, they backdown after that - stupids
> 
> they are like the council - lol last year they tried to take me to court for not paying the last month of council tax, when i emailed them showing that i had actually paid it a month early they said oh our mistake it went into the next years account for some reason, i tell you what you dont have to go to court and as a favour to you we wont make you pay the £85 court charge - OH THANKS! - again stupids!
> 
> Hope everything gets sorted soon ozzie, i know it isnt the same at all but do you have webcam at all?

Yeah, I have a webcam, but my mom is always too busy or not dressed and can't speak on it. :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well I went to do some work and now am being naughty again :winkwink:

:wohoo: for kicks Gilz ..............do you know I cant remember anything else I just read :dohh:

Hope your all having a good day :kiss:

Only approx 3.5hrs to go cant wait to finish work at 2.30pm pop home get changed and then we are off :dance: I hope hes not shy today :rofl:

madcat what times your scan tomorrow?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozziehunni! big hugs xkx 

are you thinking of going back over there for a holiday soon or is it a possibility that you might end up living back home soon xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We're going to move back as soon as possible after the baby is born. It's not going to be easy cause it's going to cost for the flights over and money to get established, but my grandparents are going to let us stay with them for a while. It's just getting the visa sorted for DH. I don't know how long that will take and we don't have the money just now to put in for it. *sigh* I just want to go back to my sunny California. Things were different when I moved over. DH's mom was still alive for one. Now this place just makes me think of doom and gloom and it doesn't help that we're living in her old house (we were living here before, but you know, it's just weird without her).


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh can't believe it, just got home from ikea and they've given us the wrong colour of worktop!! 70 mile round trip and now we need to do it all over again to get the right bit! What a total waste of the day!!

Nomore glad you are feeling ok today hopefully this is maybe your morning sickness getting a little better :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh gilz thats ikea for you though. best to break into boxes in the car park.

Ozzie pay your TV licence monthly its £12. COuld you not rent the house your in out and move somewhere maller for the time being saves you seeling it in the long run and gives you some income. 

whya ma i the odd one out Went to bed at 5am was woken by matt at 7 went back to sleep and up at 1pm hanging laundry. I now have to eat my bacon muffin go pay my lovely cheque in. might potter round town then back to walk the dog and have our bump reading session lol. did anyone see my 5 am post?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wohoo:

15min approx until I leave work I am so excited I`m shaking :rofl:

Hope everyone is having a good day?.....sending huge :hug: Ozzieshunni I hope everything works out for you guys....sorry to hear about the worktop mix up Gilz make sure you complain at ikea :thumbup: and Molly yeah for bacon butty am not working in the kitchen today so missed mine this morning boo :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a brilliant time madly!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless ozzie! thats a good idea though about renting your house out and getting a smaller place even a one bed place would be fine as baby sleeps in same room as you for the first 6 months at least 

aw 70 mile round trip sucks as well cos you could have fitted it first thing in the am as well grrrrrrrrrrrr annoyed for you! 

is it really bad that when i think what do i want to eat my conclusion always seems to be macdonalds / burger king? i have a burger king drive through less than a mile from my house it is far too close lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW good luck madly!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Girls I found something intresting out that should cover all of us, especiall those of us on higher earning than our OH's
https://www.mybusiness.co.uk/YR4yc2Joc2BfBw.html
https://www.bis.gov.uk/Consultations/additional-paternity-leave-and-pay?cat=closedwithresponse

They are exstending paternity leave so OH's get 6 months as well at the statutory rate. This is rather good news me thinks if having a parent at home is a cheaper option than paying for child care.


----------



## molly85

Hehe nomore so do we I love teh fries.

Oh yes madly have a brilliant time. brain is so dippy


----------



## gilz82

Nomore at the stage you are in, in first tri I'd honestly eat whatever takes your fancy. Nothing appealed to me in first tri, I lived on toast and cereal :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

My scan is at 10.45 sun morning girlies!:winkwink:

oh i wish my MIL would stop being a know it all. she asked me if she could go baby clothes shopping.so i said "i dont mind going to the retail park but i cant walk all around town afterwards as well...as i know you like to", so she said "why" ....so i had to explain i cant walk far anymore as the further i walk the heavier and achy i get, plus i need a wee every 10mins and my sciatica plays up". she said "you shouldnt be like that, you should go to the doctor".

Excuse me, but it was 36 years ago since she was pregnant, how should she know how i feel at 27 weeks in 2011?. im having trouble remember exactly what the stretching pains were like when i was 8 weeks!.

anyway, i'll go, but i'll drive, then everything is under my control.

madly-ive got your nerves !!.

Gilz, cant believe you got the wrong worktop after that round trip!.

Dh bought me a pack of 6 creame eggs and told me i can only have one a day, and i had to promise id only have one a day (said "im not having you give birth to a 10lb'er!))


----------



## gilz82

Oh that was nice of him Madcat sort of. You should eat one and hide the rest. Then when he asks say you couldn't help yourself you had to eat them one after the other :rofl:

I'm glad you said about the peeing every ten minutes thing I thought it was just me. Honestly I keep feeling like I'm going to pee myself, go to the loo and it's the teeniest pee ever. I'm wondering if the baby being breech means a large amount of the moving he does is directly over or near my bladder. 

I've even noticed if I'm sitting the wrong way sometimes he presses on my bladder, god knows what it'll be like when I'm 38 weeks :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

baby is always on my bladder, i go to the loo, sit down, and need the loo again!. went to the loo this afternoon, we went to 3 shops in town and&i had to call into mothercare to use their loo before coming home, honestly i cant go any length of time without needing to go!.

Ha, yes, maybe i'll hide them all and say ive eaten them:haha::haha:
i got flowers and a wispa too:thumbup: (but thats normal, im lucky, every sat he always brings me flowers and a wispa)


----------



## gilz82

Aw that's lovely Madcat. I could actually just eat a wispa!! I'm making chicken fajitas for dinner tonight so suppose I better not go and eat a wispa right now :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

you have more self control than I!, id eat the wispa before dinner!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I've taken the dog and now my sciatica is killing me so ironing will have to wait.

Madcat I ran out of creme eggs. Maybe I'll see if dh can bring some more home...ooo or mini eggs... Hooray for due date at Easter!

Molly I've known about the paternity leave for some months as my work already implemented it. Don't forget though that mum has to be back at work and there isn't SPP for longer than there would've been SMP. That would've been good!

I have had 2 bags of s&v mccoys. Too tasty! Want them all.


----------



## gilz82

Oh no self control over here Madcat, between 3 o'clock yesterday and now I've eaten two biscuits shy of a whole packet of foxs crunch creams :blush: I blame asda they were on special offer only 50p per packet :rofl:

Now on the way home with worktop attempt two. I opened it in ikea to check before we left this time.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Well I've taken the dog and now my sciatica is killing me so ironing will have to wait.
> 
> Madcat I ran out of creme eggs. Maybe I'll see if dh can bring some more home...ooo or mini eggs... Hooray for due date at Easter!
> 
> Molly I've known about the paternity leave for some months as my work already implemented it. Don't forget though that mum has to be back at work and there isn't SPP for longer than there would've been SMP. That would've been good!
> 
> I have had 2 bags of s&v mccoys. Too tasty! Want them all.

its brilliant we're due at easter!!!:haha:

peanut, you cant go saying your sciatica is killing you


> ..."you shouldnt be like that, you should go to a doctor".


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: yes I'm sure a doctor will have lots to say about the baby squashing my sciatic nerve. Perhaps madcat we should be induced now so that we don't suffer!


----------



## gilz82

Ah the joys of everyone being a medical expert when you are pregnant. It's really fabulous isn't it :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madcat i was going to say eat them all and then hide the evidence lol 

so just went to the shops takes me ages because nothing really does take my fancy so i do enough shopping for three days and even then it takes about 45 mins to figure out what i actually might want, i mean something i eat for brekkie can be out of the window for lunch grrrr

anywho i almost punched someone, i parked at the back because i feel bad using mother and baby now that ds can walk really well and walks between the shop and car so no need for carrying or prams or anything else but i still need the space to get him in and out the car. soooo i park at the back where no one else is and like a 5 min trek to the front of the shop, im walking back to the car with ds and shopping and i see a car park next to mine, i think for goodness sake there are 20 empty spaces around my car but whatever, i put shopping away trolley away blah blah blah go to get in and discover they have parked so close to my car that i cant even walk between the two, fyi there are both still in their car at this point, they have parked over the line into my space! 

i stood there for ages expecting her to move it nope.

so they watched my climnb into my car from the passenger seat as i got into the driver seat i put my thumb up at them (no not middle finger thumb lol) and said well fucking done!

he winds down the passenger set and goes what is your problem

I THINK ITS FECKING OBVIOUS WHAT MY PROBLEM IS BUT YOU ARE BOTH EITHER STUPID, DONT GIVE A SH&T OR COMPLETELY 100% IGNORANT! MAKING A PREGNANT WOMAN CLIMB OVER THE PASSENGER SEAT YOU SAW ME STOOD THERE AND THE REASON YOU HAVENT GOT OUT IS BECAUSE YOU KNEW I WOULD SEE YOU BASH INTO MY CAR IF YOU ARE GOING TO PARK LIKE A TWAT PARK IN ONE OF THE 20 COMPLETELY EMPTY SPACES IN THE TWO COMLETELY EMPTY ROWS BEHIND US! NOT IN THE SAME SPACE AS ME

stuck it in reverse then middle fingered them

idiots

rant and road rage over!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore i would have chapped their window to ask what the fek they were all about. It drives my OH nuts when people park next to our car when their are millions of empty spaces all around the car park.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

part of me wanted to squeeze between the two cars and proper bang my door into theirs but under pressure i can never get my keys in the ignition lol and would require a hasty exit after that lol! couldnt believe it they were parked in the same space as me!


----------



## PeanutBean

I would so have said something. I do the same in order to be able to get out the car myself. If byron's with me I need space on both sides. I can never undrstsbd why people do that. I was ready to blow at a couple who parked in the last parent space right in front of me with no child. Lucky for them they noticed in the end (probably left scorch marks from my glare) and moved otherwise I'd probably have kicked their car in.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow just installing our new worktop and our house is relatively new, only built in 2000. Wait til you see how much the walls run off by! It's a joke my flat, which is grade b listed building over 150 years old has straighter walls!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/65df644c.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

It's always the way gilz! That's what they invented filler, sealant and skirting for!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh I suddenly feel all cystitisy. Shifted my bump support which was digging and that helped a bit but still feel off. Hope it's just a passing thing and not a uti...


----------



## madcatwoman

yes peanut, we shouldnt be having any of these side effects according to MIL!!

any sign of madly yet??.

Gilz, our house is built like that, the walls arent straight, the floors arent level,you name it!


----------



## PeanutBean

Mini eggs and tea. That cures all ills right?


----------



## molly85

mini eggs yum. 

Peanut for some reason I read it as some could be at the same time SMP daft me. it's deffinatly a thought though if you earn more than OH.

Gilz our flat was like that we keep saying the walls here are wonkey its more that we don't use the spirit level lol

£40 spent in peacocks on new maternity clothes matt said I could just gain weight when abbys here to keep wearing them I just suggested storing them for 6 months for number 2 lol


----------



## madcatwoman

DH has gone and hidden my eggs:shrug::cry::cry::cry::cry:
he's left me one out on the windowsill and told me that one is for tomorrow:shrug::cry::cry::cry:

and it gets worse.
we tried Trout tonight, we're not big on fish, but thought we would try it, wasnt keen on it, but the house REAKING!, ive been around with the airfreshener and it still stinks!:haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks ladies. We can't really rent out our house cause it's a council house. I'm looking into a job right now so hopefully I'll get it and things will get a little easier. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat your DH is sneaky, can't believe he hid your creme eggs. I'm not big on fish apart from tinned tuna and fish fingers :haha: both of which hardly count as fish but I hate the smell of fish. It'll be worse cos of your super pregnancy smell senses so you'll be able to smell it much longer than normal probably.


----------



## molly85

eugh fish lingers


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no i cant do strong fish at the best of times lol just had my favorite i-cant-be-bothered-to-cook-but-want-something-scrummy dinner

pork chops, with thick cheese sauce with pepper on top served eligently with . . . . slightly seasoned curly fries lol only thing i had to cook was the sauce which takes 4 mins num num num num brought enough to make the same the next day too! yes!

sneaky dh hiding the eggs!


----------



## madcatwoman

ha yes!, i like fish fingers too (i was brought up on them), i eat cod and occassionally haddock, but thats my lot!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

cant stand fish fingers purely because i always seem to get one thats got brown fish in it and it puts me off lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bletch fish :sick: except tuna


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't believe your OH hid your eggs! Naughty OH! I've just scoffed a full bag of mini eggs. DH gave me everything and quite right too!

I seem to be not cystitisy now. Think i was just really really cold!

I'm stitching nappies and watching Night at the Museum while DH puts the boy to bed. We have Eclipse to watch in a bit. Hope it's not too shit...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

So sorry it has taken so long up update but we went shopping after the scan for food :dohh:
What can I say other than an absolutely wonderful experience :dance:

We arrived at the studio after getting a little lost :dohh: mainly because DH ignored my directions :haha: to be greeted by lovely warm and friendly Reception staff :) We were shown to the waiting area and offered refreshments and I was asked to fill out a form whilst we waited...general stuff EDD, do I know babys gender?, do I want to know? :thumbup: After about 10mins we were taken through to the scanning studio which was really nice. It was dimly lit with comfy chairs and a huge LCD screen for guests to watch and one directly above me on the bed so I could also see :) The sonographer was really nice and really friendly :) We realised straight away Charlie was in his usual back to us position however she was really good and with some persuation we managed to turn him around :haha: The first time we saw his face he immediately put his left hand in his little mouth all of his fingers and started sucking :rofl: It was amazing to think hes in my tummy doing such things we were laughing it was hilarious. He got a bit cheeky half turning back round but still put on a good show laughing and smiling sort of as if he knew he was been naughty :winkwink: He kept rubbing his face and hiding and we realised just like Mummy he likes to lay with his arms above his head too :rofl: He also yawmed like a trillion times :haha: I mean what the heck has he got to be tired for :lol: He kept opening his mouth and closing it and he even opened his eyes a little for us :) He kept occasionally turning his back to us but I was right when I said he like Galaxy chocolate because as advised I look one of those HUGE bars with me and once I munched on a few pieces he kicked back into action and turned again which I thought was really funny :dohh: As soon as we got a clear picture of him it became very apparent he is the spitting image of his Daddy and even has his little `piggy nose` :rofl: POOR KID :haha: DH says he doesnt see this but when I said `hes beautiful` he said `well hes does look like his Daddy!`:haha: Oliver was intrigued for about 15mins but then turned to the toy box however the scan did last 45mins so its quite a long time really to expect him to sit and watch :winkwink: We came away with 2 black and white images, 4 colour images and a 15min dvd :thumbup: We already watched the dvd and are going to run off some copies for family :) Its really good and the last image is of a potty shot :haha: very definately a little man...right through the middle of the legs very sure ickle pair of balls :rofl: oh and he weighs just under 2lb which is on par for his dates :wohoo: Sonographer gave me the EDD of 2nd May however she says the most accurate scan you can have is your 12wk one because by 20wks baby moves and miscalculations are more common :wacko: She says she could be out by a couple of days today because Charlie has a rocket up his bum :rofl: However hes certainly now big for even the 2nd May and reckons by term he will be 8-9lb :dance: Bloody fantastic :haha:

I would def recommend any of these sort of scans to everyone we got a real bargain for 110.00 in a deal which would have normally cost 250.00 but its def an experience I will never ever forget and was a great experience for us all to share as a family :dance:

So here he is my gorgeous little man......
 



Attached Files:







Charlie (1).jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









Charlie (2).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









Charlie (3).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









Charlie (4).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly!! i just seen your pics (made a comment on your journal) theyre fabulous!x the 2nd one is my fave!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless him!!! you can tell he is going to be such a cutie!

madcat you must be absolutely itching for yours now! xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lovely pics Madly! :) Glad you had such a great experience!

Side note: pregnant women should NOT watch the Food Network.....some guy was making a fruit and nut brownie with ice cream and dark chocolate flakes on top.......*drools*


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw bless him!!! you can tell he is going to be such a cutie!
> 
> madcat you must be absolutely itching for yours now! xkx

i am!:happydance:, its going to be mad to watch, im excitedly-nervous!!!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies....I am going to add an edit to my post however forgot to say :dohh:...........he weighs just under 2lb which is on par for his dates :wohoo: Sonographer gave me the EDD of 2nd May however she says the most accurate scan you can have is your 12wk one because by 20wks baby moves and miscalculations are more common :wacko: She says she could be out by a couple of days today because Charlie had a rocket up his bum :rofl: However hes certainly not big for even the 2nd May and reckons by term he will be 8-9lb :dance: Bloody fantastic :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i lived our 4d scan last time, it really is so much more relaxed and personal then anything you coudl even wish for in the nhs - if i remember rightly the bed/chair was so comfy i wanted to take it home with me! i liked that we were allowed to take family members! dont know who we will take this time will worry about that closer to the time lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw even a 9pounder would be fab if he is 8lbs that would be an absolutely amazing result! we were given the measurements for ds at our 4d and he was already 7onz bigger than average at 22 weeks . . . lol


----------



## madcatwoman

im so glad it all went so well for you all:thumbup:
i hope i achieve the same results tomorrow:baby:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am on :cloud9: hes so cute...I want to meet him like `NOW` :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> im so glad it all went so well for you all:thumbup:
> i hope i achieve the same results tomorrow:baby:

You will hon :kiss: Its amazing honestly a really great experience.....a little advice take a fizzy sugary drink and a HUGE bar of chocolate :haha: I took one of those large bars of galaxy and you wouldnt believe how much having chocolate and a swig of diet coke makes them jump and kick :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I am on :cloud9: hes so cute...I want to meet him like `NOW` :rofl:

oh god, its not going leave me even more impatient that i already am is it?, that would be unbareable!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> im so glad it all went so well for you all:thumbup:
> i hope i achieve the same results tomorrow:baby:
> 
> You will hon :kiss: Its amazing honestly a really great experience.....a little advice take a fizzy sugary drink and a HUGE bar of chocolate :haha: I took one of those large bars of galaxy and you wouldnt believe how much having chocolate and a swig of diet coke makes them jump and kick :lol:Click to expand...

im going to buy a bottle of coke and a bar of choccie on the way!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i will have to remember the coke and chocolate, they never told me that last time! although ds was very active lol

aw cant wait to get a scan! have to keep stopping myself booking an early one.. . . £85 . . . no no no no i get a free one in just 4 weeks no no no no no lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat honestly today has made it so much more real for me and I`ve been here before and still cant believe am having a baby :rofl: So goodness knows how you will feel :haha: Its like hes a little person all of a sudden and I never got that with my nhs scan because we just saw his back :dohh: I cant get over how much he is the damn spit of DH who looks just like my avatar pic when hes sleeping IT IS SO SURREAL :wacko: I also kinda felt he looked a little like my Mum :lol: However he is def very different to Oliver when he was a baby...not sure if he will still when hes born though guess we will have to wait and see :)

Make sure its a big bar of chocolate I nearly ate the full bar by the time it was over :rofl: Great excuse to over indulge on the choc though :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow congratulations madly! The pics are lovely! How exciting seeing your baby :happydance

It's pyjamas and Eclipse time. One last nappy to sew...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut hon :kiss:

We are so happy right now def was worth spending every cent of our christmas cash on :dance: An experience never to be forgotten esp since Charlie is our last little man :)


----------



## gilz82

Aw congrats Madly, Charlie is such a cutie pie :hugs: oh and yay for still having little balls :wohoo:

I want a 4d scan now :hissy: 

Madcat hope your scan goes perfectly tomorrow hon, I'm sure baby bailey will behave himself.


----------



## molly85

AWWWWW thats a really good one not scary Madly lol People are asking can we tell what colour hair abby will have I am guessing the scans can't lol.

Eclipse peanut you lucky mare ogggling taylor lautner phwoar it only matt realised buying that for me would garuntee :sex:


----------



## sequeena

Aw Madly how cuuuute x


----------



## molly85

hey sequeena hows you?


----------



## sequeena

I'm ok, was only sick once today so hopefully my ms is starting to ease off :D I managed a full meal this evening and an extra helping of mash :lol: how are you?


----------



## molly85

am ok exhausted myself, and dropped my blood pressure but its all good. 2nd tri here u come looking goooood


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> am ok exhausted myself, and dropped my blood pressure but its all good. 2nd tri here u come looking goooood

Aw no :( feel better soon and get some sleep xx
I can't wait for 2nd tri, I thought it was 12 weeks :lol:


----------



## molly85

its def before 14 lol madly had this issue with 3rd tri. 
12 weeks is the safe zone.


----------



## molly85

i'm actually fine I have naturally low blood pressured need fluids and sleep


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all:thumbup:

Well, an hour and a half till we go to the scan:baby::baby:

Real hope baby B behaves himself!

im no longer constipated anyway, wonderful what a few nerves can do for you!!

think we might be go for a 'short'walk afterwards, but will get back to you all afterwards and let you know how we got on!


----------



## gilz82

Morning Madcat I'm just going out with the dog so before I go, hope your scan today is fantastic!! Let us see your lovely pictures when you get back :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I've just read about 30 stories for the boy. The girl probably enjoyed them too. We've got a birthday party today for Byron.

Enjoy your scan madcat!!

Molly who is Taylor Lautner? We watched an hour of it then went to bed as it was late. I was as unimpressed as I've been about the others. The morals are so weird in that series! Lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well today we are visiting MIL and FIL to show off our scan pics as no one in DHs family know we actually went for the 4D scan :dohh: and then well not much else really :lol:

madcat hon a little late but enjoy your scan :) it really is truly amazing :wohoo: cant wait to see pics!


----------



## gilz82

Peanut Taylor Lautner is the boy/man who plays Jacob.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

scrap plans as above ^^ 

We are staying in today MIL has the lurgy and I DO NOT WANT IT :nope: So we wont be going there :dohh:

My Sister is meeting with my parents today to talk....fxed all goes ok :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Good plan Madly pregnancy is not the time for family germ sharing. Hope things go well with your sister :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs:

Well Ladies I braved taking a naked bump pic the other night ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! and got even braver posting it :haha: Please excuse fat thighs and stretch marks here it is.................not bad going for only a 2lb weight gain and my Jeans as still massive :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bump 26wks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gilz82

Your bump is awesome Mady :thumbup: definitely nothing to feel self conscious about :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz :kiss:

My thighs and tummy are my pet hates but I cant believe how `huge` I look because I was never this big with Oliver :haha: and he was a 10lber :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats madlt,gorgeous pics,charlie is a cutie.Glad you all enjoyed the experience.
And gorgeous bump,lucky lady only gaining 2 lb lol!I've gained over a stone:cry:
Its still nothing compared to what I gained with oran,so I won't complain!!

Bit late madcat sorry,hope it all went well.Thought I would've got back on last night to wish you luck and then never did.x

Well everything went well last night,oran went to his new bed and didn't budge at all,he was so good.Granted we kept him up a little later than usual so he'd be really tired,and we had a blazing fire lit in the sitting room that nearly knocked us all out.Don't wanna speak too soon in case he's bold every other night,but so far so good!!
And shay who usually keeps getting up and playing and making noise stayed in his bed too so he wouldn't wake his brother.:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> Peanut Taylor Lautner is the boy/man who plays Jacob.

I'd go with boy! :sick: He freaks me out, put some clothes on! I don't really fancy any of them in the films and Carlisle (however she spells it) looks like Max Headroom! Why do they all have such bad wigs?

Anyway I am pissed off. I have spent at least an hour looking for the vest that goes under my Christmas present top to wear to the party today. All my mat clothes are in a pile on the floor but only the lace top was there. I have scoured the house. Tidied loads of stuff, checked behind radiators and in washing baskets, in every pile and drawer and cupboard. I've run out of ideas now so hoping DH can find it with fresh eyes. Shattered from the exertion and so bloody cross!

Glad your boy was a big grown up one vbaby. Wish Byron was! After all this time he's hit his first proper clingy phase.


----------



## PeanutBean

DH just came in saying he'd just found my razors from our online shop and it begged a question over where my top might be. He found them in the freezer! Except it was HE who put the shopping away!!!! Bloody cheek. Thinks I'm at the phone in the fridge and shoes in the DVD player stage of pregnancy. :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

:baby:Im back!!:flower:

woohoo!!, i got a real life baby in there! and looks like a real life baby!. i wanted that scan to go on and on and on!. Baby B was a very good boy, even the sonographer said she wished all babies were this well behaved!!.

scan took about 20mins because there was no faffing around to do, just got straight down to business. Baby B aparently spends most of his time munching on the cord, the other percentage yawning and sleeping!.

I so enjoyed it and madly like you, i really want to meet him now.
I know at 1st i had mixed feelings about having a boy(always imagined having a girl) but im at total peace with it all now(more than ever):cloud9:
....i could have a good cry now! lol(hormonal cry!).

we have the DVD which we have watched twice, and about 40 photos, so hard to pick ones out, but heres a few of the best!

the whole thing costs £190, but they charged us £150!!, as we were return customers and had joined their facebook!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_12.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









BABY_28.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









BABY_34.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4









BABY_37.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay! I wish I could see my girl...wonder what she's up to in there...?

DH is forgiven as he found my vest tangled up with pyjamas where I'd already looked twice!


----------



## madcatwoman

im right in what i think i can feel, head down low,hands and elbows poke me, legs are usually bent with ankles crossed and occassionally stretch!.

Madly, loving the bump- similar to mine i think!


----------



## vbaby3

Awww madcat,he is gorgeous!!
Really good pics,its amazing isn't it.
I'm so glad you enjoyed it,and you're now 100% happy with it being a lil boy.Boys are the best!!!!!


----------



## vbaby3

I think my lo is head down too,can feel her head moving very low down,then hands for low punches.Can feel her butt up under my ribs,sometimes its to the left and sometimes to the right,and then the kicks on the opposite side.
Exact same position both my boys took,so hoping she says that way,seems to be the right way for giving birth!!!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> :baby:Im back!!:flower:
> 
> woohoo!!, i got a real life baby in there! and looks like a real life baby!. i wanted that scan to go on and on and on!. Baby B was a very good boy, even the sonographer said she wished all babies were this well behaved!!.
> 
> scan took about 20mins because there was no faffing around to do, just got straight down to business. Baby B aparently spends most of his time munching on the cord, the other percentage yawning and sleeping!.
> 
> I so enjoyed it and madly like you, i really want to meet him now.
> I know at 1st i had mixed feelings about having a boy(always imagined having a girl) but im at total peace with it all now(more than ever):cloud9:
> ....i could have a good cry now! lol(hormonal cry!).
> 
> we have the DVD which we have watched twice, and about 40 photos, so hard to pick ones out, but heres a few of the best!
> 
> the whole thing costs £190, but they charged us £150!!, as we were return customers and had joined their facebook!!

love the hand in the 2nd pic,and the big yawn!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Meant to say the hand in the 1st pic!


----------



## madcatwoman

Its been really good for me to have this scan in so many ways. Im not the most maternal of people (never really been one to coo over other peoples children) bu my gosh im so in love!!, and he's a good lookin fella too!:haha:

the checks on his brain, heart, stomach were all fine, and currently weighing in at 2lb's2.


----------



## vbaby3

Wow 2lb 2,I reckon I definately feel 2lb 2 weight pushing down on my lady bits!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Wow 2lb 2,I reckon I definately feel 2lb 2 weight pushing down on my lady bits!!

obviously why i struggle to walk far now without baby feeling like he's about to fall out!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Great scan pics! I mentioned to DH about getting a 3D/4D scan and he said because it's our first, he wants to be surprised when we see what the baby looks like :-( So I guess I can live with that, lol!


----------



## molly85

Ozzie woman its nice but couldn't afford you tv licence got to be practical.

Madcat cuuute! and intrestion how charlie and him look so different.

Madly lovely bumpaga, no one has written my fundal height so feel a right plank. 

Peanut Taylor is lovely older than the 17 he is meant to be in the book, hmmm on morals the film doesn't really show them. But in the 3rd film its about over coming your differences to protect the vulnerable. and don't wind 2 men up at once especially when they both want you lol You have to have read the book a few times to know that. Carlisle hair is also distubing waxed or gelled into place I am sure its not like that in the book


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> Ozzie woman its nice but couldn't afford you tv licence got to be practical.

Kinda ouch :-( I hope that didn't mean to sound as harsh as I perceived it....


----------



## molly85

Nah but the NHS will provide. but you def have to think about these things it's why we're not getting one sniffle. Even though we get the money back.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I do think about them. It would be nice to get one, but I know realistically we can't.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat fabulous pictures of your little man you must be super excited to meet him now :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly youre right, i was compairing my Baby Bailey to charlie and they do look very different, then i looked at some others, they're all very individual.

Gilz, i just want be 37 weeks(or 40....if i have to!)and meet him. I was supprised how much of DH i could see in his face, im not usually very good with seeing a parents features in someones baby!

shame my dad isnt interested and hasnt been in contact(but my days of running around after his moods are done with now).


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm crap at seeing parents in babies, I always just pick one and say oh he/she looks like whoever :haha:

Quite right about your dad too, think there comes a point where you just need to focus on your own life and not everyone else round about you.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I've got a headache. Byron's party was nuts. The play was ok but the party bit had the staff dishing out food, singing songs, passing round instruments, loud music, flashing lights etc ALL at once! The kids were mostly just upset! Byron was all what's with the songs? I'm eating man!

Molly I read all the twilight books when they came out. They are all crap. The storyline should make an excellent story but Meyer cannot write for toffee - I was better when I was 12 - and the film directors could've made such a better job than staying faithful to the books. I enjoy watching the films so I can scoff all the way through about smutty ladies leading devoted honest men astray and how it's ok to stalk so long as you really believe the other person loves you etc. She is such a Mormon! :rofl: DH loves it. I have never been able to get my head round a writer with excellent literary taste being able to overlook the abomination that is her literary skill!

Chin up Ozzie, we couldn't afford a 3D scan if we wanted one. Too many other priorities.


----------



## madcatwoman

Byrons party sounds full on!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gilz im terrible with peoples babies,i just wont say if they look like either parent(which they never do to me), i keep shtum!, i always dread the "do you want to hold him/her?" question...i never do (im just not programed with other peeps babies).

Gosh,today has felt so amazing, ive spent most of the afternoon going thru the pictures:dohh:. we were very lucky to get£40 off the price too.

the cream egg saga continues, as you know DH hid them(getting one out each day for me).Hes gone to get tomorrows out and lost all but two above the eye level oven and cant get to them(prob melted anyway), so thats 2 wasted!:growlmad:. hes left out one for tomorrow---and ive eaten it:haha::haha::haha:, he's gona be really cross, but i dont care!:haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozziehunni dont worry i cant really afford one either, i have saved any christmas money we were given and will be buying it for dh for his birthday to save money there but still will have to do 4 extra shifts to get the money which doesnt sound alot but that would mean 4 46 hour weeks min which i wouldnt want to do at all! 

to be honest we didnt even want 4d for the same reason that your dh said but the woman misread our notes and did a full 4d scan with dvd and didnt charge us any extra (which i felt sooooo bad about) 

part of me still thinks £140 is almost the money needed for a lighter pram hmmmmm

madcat he looks absoultely perfect! i was the same as you really couldnt get my head around having a boy at first but when we saw him and then had him it just doesnt matter, i cant actually imagine having a girl now am convinced this one is a boy too for that reason lol


----------



## molly85

Lol I love my smutt, matts the one that reads intelligent stuff. lol. I think it's the muscles Idon't really like Jacob in the book and teh actor that plays edward yuck and whiney lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

I just find Jacob irritating! Stupid persistent boy, I would give very short shrift if I were a teen being followed about by that puppy! Lol I do really enjoy teen romance stuff but this is just too badly written to overlook. The worst is that is should be really good! She should've got a ghost writer.

Lol about your creme eggs madcat! :haha: I'd scrub DH with those melted eggs if he tried a stunt like that with me!


----------



## molly85

lol peanut that was my thought on the creme eggs if i liked them. 
Matt has put my tea out of reach but let me have it back when i suggested buying more decaf lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

so currrently feeling incredibly lazy and enjoying watching pure trash on telly and i have to say i am absolutely amazed! watching that teen "mom" programme with that amber her big bloke and her poor poor child! 

how can she get away with screaming at her ex like that only about a metre away from her child almost punching the guy swearing screaming chucking the guy out - it was over the line and definately if it was a man doing it to a woman it would instantly be domestic abuse! 

what was sad about it though is the baby is obviously so used to seing her mum act like that that she didnt even blink and eye lid or stop what she was doing or get upset or anything! my dh's sister had a massive go at him once (still not talking) and it made my son run to me in tears crying clinging to me because he had never seen anything like that before and was scared (most of the reason why still not talking dont want her near him!) and this child saw worse than that and didnt even blink!

how has she just got custody of that child back! she got taken from her apparantly but got her back i mean how!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Madcat baby B is a little cutie :) I agree you always compare to what you think your baby will look like to other 4d images you see when infact every baby looks totally different :wacko: I was also surprised to see that Charlie is the spit image of his Daddy...poor kid :haha: whilst he has my habit of lying with his arms above his head :dohh: baby B is a tad heavier than Charlie whos just under 2lb but then I guess a week could make all the difference... must admit am happy to know hes not like 4lb+ or summat right now and that hes on par with his gestation :rofl: Sonographer lady reckons 8-9lber which is damn fine by me :winkwink: I just cant get his little face out of my head now :wacko: Its like he became `real` all of a sudden and of course I could never image what he looks like in comparision to Oliver as Olivers looks have all I have ever known as a combined part of us iykwim but Charlie looks totally different and is def his Daddy boy :lol: I also wanted to say Ladies if it wasnt for saving our Chrsitmas cash which admittedly was damn hard because there are things we could have spend it on we would have never afforded this scan either however Charlie is my last baby and so this was one thing if anything I wanted which was why we banked our Christmas cash to pay for it....It was def worth it though :)

Quick update on my Sister :thumbup: She went to see my parents today to talk and well my Dad kicked off big time which resulted in her walking out devastated and DH ended up going to collect her and her DD from up near my parents house and bringing her here. We had a long chat and she seems very happy with her decision she says she knows shes done wrong by going back with him but that they are trying to work thorugh things to be good parents and a family. She says hes changed and has been really good with there DD putting her to bed and caring for her etc. She says that hes been dead supportive and they went out the other day and bought her DD a travel cot (until she manages to get her stuff from my parents) and a high chair so that at least she has somewhere to sleep and eat. She says they did loads of shopping and both her and her DD admittedly look very well. I believe this is what she wants at least now but we also talked about things not working out the way she hopes and what she will do then. She says she has to give it time because if she doesnt she wont know if it will work or not and that she wants it to but also excepts if he becomes his old self she doesnt have to except this and she intends to leave straight away :thumbup: She knows she can come here and all she has to do is call us. I said this is sort of the honeymoon period and he may appear to be the perfect daddy and partner right now but given time that could change and if it does I dont want her to think she has to except that. She says she wont and is constantly thinking about things. She says they have talked and talked and will continue to do so and she also excepts that if he is sticking around and things do work this time then family/friends views will be bad at first because of the past but that given time this will change. She excepts he has a lot to prove and says he knows this but wants to change so I guess thats a start. She told me about where she is living and it sounds suitable for now however that they have been looking to move and they have been bidding on property (this is what you have to do to secure housing here in Leeds). Unfortunately she is now no longer has a job because she worked for my parents and because my Dad went off on one with her and apparently it wasnt pleasant she doesnt want to work for him anymore and says she doesnt also want to subject her DD to a war zone if theres going to be an atmosphere and arguments. I understand where she is coming from and support her in this so unfortunately for the meantime she is going to be a SAHM considering shes pregnant and her partner will be looking for a job which apparently he has been but we all know are hard to come by right now. I feel happy with today and our relationship is undamaged unfortunately am not sure this is the case for my parents or my other Sister :sad1: I hope given time things can be mended but right now at least I know she can come to us :thumbup: She seems to know whats she wants and knows she has choices whatever the future, she knows she done wrong in not been honest about her relationship but she had her reasons. She doesnt have much as it is all at my parents and my Dad has been difficult about her taking stuff so she practically has a few bits of clothes for her and her DD and the baby stuff she bought the other day...she has asked my Mum to take some of her DD stuff to her new home and my Mum agreed to am hoping that she will be able to get some of her stuff but she hasnt argued to get this because I guess shes all done with fighting. I feel better and I know for now they are both safe so I think a lot has been achieved today :)


----------



## molly85

awww madly atleast shes ok for the moment. once the air has settled she'll know your family are angry coz they love her and DD


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly its good that you were there for her and were able to talk to her like that,k it is unfortunate about your parents and other sister but to be honest i think that a lot of people would react like that if they had worked themselves up about the situation instead of thinking logically of support her so she knows we are here etc etc

xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly, I commented in your journal.

Geez my head is really killing me. Migraine tonight I think. Might mean I'm unable to work tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly, I'm glad things seem to be going well atm for your sister.

I'm going to a Tummy to Mummy group tomorrow at one of the local medical centres for a real nappy demo :thumbup: DH still isn't sold on the idea of cloth nappies, but I hope when I'm armed with more info, I can get him to come around!


----------



## PeanutBean

Cloth nappies are the best! Will the money saving not convince him?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's more concerned with the poop factor, lol! I keep saying the money we'll save will be huge compared with disposables. I suppose I'll go get some figures tomorrow to convince him. Plus you get a £75 sample pack for £15 :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

its worth a look. I run washing machines into the ground so matt has banned me, sorry environment


----------



## molly85

ooohhh sample pack we like them


----------



## PeanutBean

Is the sample pack from the group? That's bloody good! Wish we had that. The poo is no different to in a disposable, you can use a liner or just shake it into the toilet. Seriously poo will go in the machine loads once you have a baby. They have an uncanny knack of getting it all up their backs especially when you are first able to sit them up. Then there's all the vomit. And nappy leaks out the legs. It happens no matter what nappy you use, they are just gross crapping machines! Lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, you get a sample pack from attending! It's a special offer. Check with your council area, Peanut and see if they have a program :flower:

I think it's that he has to do extra work with cloth i.e. putting the poo in the toilet :dohh: :shrug: who knows?


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah our council is crap. We get £25 if we spend more than £50 (or course that works out only about 10% of an average nappy spend). Going to see if I can wangle another cheque now we've bought some more but suspect it will be one time only.

Hopefully tomorrow will show him. I love real nappies and DH dies too, though perhaps a little less than me!


----------



## molly85

lol not that we are doing it but you can just scoop into a biodegradable nappy bag and bin it not as nice on the environment but a half way house.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This offer is done by the neighboring council that does presentations in our area. Check out a neighboring council and see if they do the same :flower:


----------



## molly85

ours does a trial scheme and possibly help to buy them but matt is very sure its a no. we recycle lots so won't feel really bad on it and i would insist on boil washing them so that would add to the old carbon foot print


----------



## PeanutBean

Still less energy overall on a boil though 60 is sufficient anyway. You could use biodegradable nappies, that's a happy compromise and what we did for two months while we chose cloth nappies.


----------



## molly85

well we have some already but might look at them. I'm not picky on branding but not happy on weekly bin collections you get to comfy just shoving stuff in. we recycle and have garden collection in a huge weelie bin


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I feel really really sick. Hope toast helps and I don't just throw it up. :(


----------



## gilz82

Morning Peanut and girls :flower:

Is your head still sore from your migraine?

I've started getting morning nausea back these past few days it's very bizarre, i spent the whole journey to work trying to work out where i could stop if i really needed to be sick. Now i feel ok again, strange eh :dohh:

Can't be faffed with work today and have sooo much to do, suppose i should be doing it just now rather than posting on bnb :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

My head's so-so. Thanks for asking Gilz. Feeling kind of off all round. A few people we saw yesterday at the party have had d&v recently so very much hoping it's not the start of that. It does feel a lot like early preg though and I've been ok sickness wise over the weekend so maybe just that. Missing my laptop! Working on some coursework on my phone so at least I can do something. I'm all overheated. Bit weird...

Gilz you should always put Bnb before work if you can! Lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning girls!

I cant believe some of you are still (starting again) to feel so sick, i just dont know how id cope with that.:hugs:

Im sat here with baby b bouncing around in me, i feel like im still in awe of yesterday, i feel like im still trying to absorb the fact that this cute little fella is in my tummy, it seems hard to believe for some reason. I have a £5 voucher for jessops so im going to print the best ones off this morning and start a little album off.

Im managed to sleep till 5.15am today before needing the loo and aching!


----------



## gilz82

How wrong is it that we now consider getting to 5:15am a decent time to get up :haha:

I really would love to see our little monkey again after seeing Madly's and your pictures this weekend Madcat. It is so amazing to see their proper little face not just the usual fuzzy grey ultrasound pictures.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> How wrong is it that we now consider getting to 5:15am a decent time to get up :haha:
> 
> I really would love to see our little monkey again after seeing Madly's and your pictures this weekend Madcat. It is so amazing to see their proper little face not just the usual fuzzy grey ultrasound pictures.

:winkwink:ha ha i know, i looked at the clock and though "well this is better than 3am or 4am!", i proped myself up in bed with about 5 pillows and just dozed on and off then!. we're being prepared for the nighfeeds i think!!.

Do you think you'll be able to afford a 4D scan? (i was so chuffed when they knocked £40 off ours!). i know £150 odd is alot to find, esp when we need equiptment, but now, after having this i just feel like i couldnt even put a price on it now!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah we could afford one, my birthday is the begining of march so i know i could get the money for a scan from that. The problem is that when we had the gender scan the lady turned on the 3d so we could get a peek, obviously cos they are trying to sell you another scan, and you could only see the teeniest sliver of the babies left cheek and eye because of my silly anterior placenta. At the time the radiographer said that chances are that it'll never move enough for us to be able to see him properly, especially with him still being breech position too.

I don't know what would happen if we booked one and then couldn't see anything, i seriously doubt they'd give us the money back.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

afternoon ladies! sooooooooo dont want to go to work tonight, dh woke ds and me 2.5 hours before we normally get up so i am no wmoody and knackard grrrr

this appears to be touch wood the third day in a row where i havent been sick and havent really wanted to be apart from when getting a whiff of ds poo poo and rotting bin bag but hey they were never really favourite smells of mine lol

i heard that it is because the placenta starts taking over some of the work your body is doing which is very cool if it is! rewally hope it is it, the burst blood vessels in my face are starting to fade now so starting to look less like a freak and everything!!!!

so want a steak and stilton pie was all up for buying one until i realised STILTON nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! grrrr

i am going to try and save £10 a week - i get paid weekly - so i wont miss it too much perhaps try and reduce my shopping bill a bit to make up for it or something and hopefully i wont have to work extra shifts to afford the scan! gives me . . .what 16 weeks if we get it done at 25 weeks?

hmmmmm xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Surely Stilton is fine cooked in a pie? If it's not been heated enough to cook the Stilton I'd be more worried about the steak!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, with my scan place they are the type of company that if you explained your anterior placenta problem they would scan you but if they couldnt get a decent pic they wouldnt charge.
if the baby is the wrong way around they wont charge either or they will have a go again on another day at no extra cost. It might be worth trying to find a small scan company and speaking to them about if before discounting it. It might be the by 27 weeks or so you could see the face at least?.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

5:15am? What's that? The time I actually fall asleep! I'm soooooo sore. Last night was literally the worst night I've had in a long time. And DH wonders why I sleep until 3pm sometimes :blush:

Suppose I better start getting ready to go to the nappy demo.....ugh.....I can't buy anything yet.....maybe I'll just clean around here and go in February when I can buy stuff :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!
Gilz anterior placenta wasn't an issue with me getting my 4d,to be honest it never even occured to me!
The place I got mine done also wouldn't charge or they would re schedule if they couldn't get good pics,or tell gender,I think most places do.
We had to cut back other things to afford our 4d too.We got 1 done when preg with both boys,money wasn't as tight then!
I just thought it wouldn't be fair not to this time!Plus its the only way I was gonna find out gender!

Anyone completely out of breathe after doing just a little housework???
Up until a few wks ago I just motored on,doing 1 job after another until I was finished,and would feel energetic after it.
I cleaned my sitting room earlier,scrubbed floors etc and I had to sit down after it,all puffed and breathless.I feel fat and useless lol!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my god i never thought about the fact it would be cooked! will google yesssssssssss

yeah the place i go to say they will give you another scan for free if you are wanting a gender scan and they cant see so maybe if you explained your placenta position they might come to an agreement, if they can get a clear shot they will get paid if they cant say after ten mins and you moving drinking and eat choc to make baby move around then they dont, they can only say no hun! i would defo give them a call and see what they say!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm off to the doctor to get this thing on my face finally checked out! I hope I can get something to clear it up. It makes me really self conscious :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Gilz anterior placenta wasn't an issue with me getting my 4d,to be honest it never even occured to me!
> The place I got mine done also wouldn't charge or they would re schedule if they couldn't get good pics,or tell gender,I think most places do.
> We had to cut back other things to afford our 4d too.We got 1 done when preg with both boys,money wasn't as tight then!
> I just thought it wouldn't be fair not to this time!Plus its the only way I was gonna find out gender!
> 
> Anyone completely out of breathe after doing just a little housework???
> Up until a few wks ago I just motored on,doing 1 job after another until I was finished,and would feel energetic after it.
> I cleaned my sitting room earlier,scrubbed floors etc and I had to sit down after it,all puffed and breathless.I feel fat and useless lol!!!

im so slow doing the house work now, i takes ages and bloody hate cleaning the bathrooms, esp the Ensuite shower and bending down,it really doenst get cleaned as well these days. I have these to do today, hoover and bed needs changing, i havent tackled either yet:growlmad:
i went to town this morning and walked around at snails pace, i got my scan pics printed, i found really lovely block wood lettering in cream saying "DREAM" which i have bought for the wall above the cot(when it arrives that is!), a pack of buttons:dohh:& a pasty!. But yes, ive really slowed down and dread to think whatg i'll be like in another 12 weeks!.


----------



## molly85

Gilz you got cash you do deal.
Nomore how could you consider not giving into a craving? it willbe cooked then you will cook it again. those foodsare on the list to stop you getting various types of food poisoning that those foods can carry. Iam the child of tehmouldy cheese queen and have a perfect gut it reasonably doesn't like unprocessed milk but to drink milk once teethed and wheened is unatural you don't see cows doing it lol. 
Peanut hope you feel better


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby i'm puffing about like an old cow over here :rofl:

We went a walk yesterday with the dog, it's one of our usual walks through woods and stuff and there was one point i actually thought i was going to keel over i was so out of breath!

Also thanks for the scan advice girls :hugs: think i'll call the place we had our gender scan and see what they say about it.


----------



## molly85

I'm not so puffed out but do tend to feellike i have been kicked in the crutch, not a good feeling at all. I only walk mols whens matts been sick a minute walk takes 15 minuts shuffling along


----------



## vbaby3

Its crap!Sometimes I forget i'm pregnant and run upstairs to get something and I come over all funny and have to sit down to get my breathe back.
And yeh,if i'm bending or kneeling on the floor doing something it quite the job to get back up,I need something very sturdy to lean on,and the pain in my groin is unreal!!
Oh the joys!!
I definately have to let my ocd go a little,and not worry so much about a clean house.
I'm monica from friends!!


----------



## vbaby3

Anyone know where oran put his shoe?Could only find 1 today so we had to do school run in his slippers!Have looked everywhere,and they're good adidas trainers too!!

Hope it didn't get caught up in all the wrapping and cardboard from the new beds coz if it did,its gone!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's probably with Byron's missing slipper!

Well I've just eaten a late lunch, walked the dog while it was cooking. Not having a very productive day. It comes and goes I suppose. Got Neighbours on right now then back to it.

Tireeeeeddddd.....


----------



## gilz82

I'm soooo tired today too Peanut, i can feel my head starting to nod sitting here at my desk. Thankfully only 1hr 45min to go, not that i'm counting :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

> Anyone know where oran put his shoe?




> It's probably with Byron's missing slipper

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: 

i cant get up once im down either!, if DH is around i get him to haul me off the couch and haul me out of bed!.

how do you two manage with kiddies already???....


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL, my FIL just phoned up,
he said "i just wanted to say, what with the baby due in the next few months, if you need me at anytime, just give me a call ok, ive done lambing, i know what to do, just make sure you have towels and warm water, so just give me a call ok!":haha::haha:
bless, he lives next door, hes not much of a family man and certainly never suffocates us at all...hes more DHs boss than dad.

flippin Toys r us called again, they re-ordered the cot after the last one was damaged and now called to say theyre out of stock and have given us a refund!.(we'll get a cot one day!:shrug:)


----------



## vbaby3

Its not easy,but I definately think you don't wallow in your pregnancy symptoms as much as you do 1st time,you just get on with things coz you have to.
My 2 are going thru a phase of fighting and killing each other,and I find myself giving out all day,and actually get sick of hearing my own voice!!
I'm sure baby in my tummy is sick of listening to me too.
Just can't wait for summer coz they love playing outside,and then hopefully me and baby will have a bit of peace and quiet!


----------



## vbaby3

Awww thats sweet what your fil said!!!
Shit about the cot!!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH wow!!. My HIP grant came thru!:happydance::happydance:
the only money we are eligable for(but then were told we werent!). Oh well thats £190 not to be sniffed at. we said if we got it we would put it in to baby bonds for bailey!:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat that's so nice about your FIL, but major pain in the arse about your cot!! Was that one of your sale bargains?

Vbaby hope you find Orans shoe, i was all for going back to Mothercare yesterday cos i was convinced they had left the messy bag part out of my changing bag. Repacked it all to take it back and found that i'd actually scrumpled the messy bag up with the rubbish and stuck it in the rubbish bag. Thankfully i hadn't put the rubbish out yet, so i hope Oran's shoe isn't away in yours.

I've just found out that if this little man decides to make an unplanned/early appearance into the world i'm likely to be on my own for labour. My OH is getting sent to work up past Inverness for the forseeable future, which is at least 4.5 hours away from us in decent traffic.

My MIL must have just heard this news cos she told me that if needed she could take me to the hospital, but she wouldn't be coming in cos she can't cope with that. Had to bite my tongue to stop myself saying if that's as helpful as you are going to be never mind i'll drive myself there when the time comes!!


----------



## PeanutBean

lol vbaby I think I still wallow quite a bit! :haha: Though I do manage better, you're right you just have to.

:happydance: for HIP! Now we know for sure! so glad you posted as I totally forgot that I want to get the form tomorrow.

Bad news on my side, just found out our extra mat pay is dependent on me returning to work for three months. They kept that quiet. AM I never going to escape these blighters? Plus instead of starting those three months from April 2nd when my unpaid mat leave finished (i.e. 12 months after it starts) they are starting it from 23rd April my actual return date after taking holiday. Do you think that is even allowed? I suppose for extra money they are probably allowed to do anything they like. So I have to work May June and July. :cry: What if my dream job comes up? I can't afford to pay £2k back in order to be able to leave. :cry: It's not fair... I suppose I can work from home and be rubbish and then take my leave at the end, which'd be about half way through July I could feasibly start new work or just leave. Maybe DH will get paid loads for his book by then. :(


----------



## gilz82

Eh Peanut i don't think they are allowed to start counting after your leave, i'm pretty sure it has to be the end of your mat leave. You must feel like the extra mat pay is now almost a double edged sword :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw Madcat that's so nice about your FIL, but major pain in the arse about your cot!! Was that one of your sale bargains?
> 
> Vbaby hope you find Orans shoe, i was all for going back to Mothercare yesterday cos i was convinced they had left the messy bag part out of my changing bag. Repacked it all to take it back and found that i'd actually scrumpled the messy bag up with the rubbish and stuck it in the rubbish bag. Thankfully i hadn't put the rubbish out yet, so i hope Oran's shoe isn't away in yours.
> 
> I've just found out that if this little man decides to make an unplanned/early appearance into the world i'm likely to be on my own for labour. My OH is getting sent to work up past Inverness for the forseeable future, which is at least 4.5 hours away from us in decent traffic.
> 
> My MIL must have just heard this news cos she told me that if needed she could take me to the hospital, but she wouldn't be coming in cos she can't cope with that. Had to bite my tongue to stop myself saying if that's as helpful as you are going to be never mind i'll drive myself there when the time comes!!

yes it was one of our sale bargains:shrug:

our OH's getting sent away to work is a real pain, and your MIL 's not much help, oh bloody hell:growlmad::dohh:, you'll be going by ambulance at this rate!.
I told my DH to email his dad&uncle(his bosses) to tell them that from the end of march till the foreseable future not to send him away anywhere, and to try and keep him as local as possible( which is never local really).... we're in north wales, they call birmingham local!.


----------



## DaretoDream

9 days til my first tri scan :) :dance:


----------



## vbaby3

Yay for your scan dare!!

Peanut you have far more reason to wallow than I do!Don't know how you cope:hugs:I have sailed thru compared to you.x

Aw gilz,thats shit you oh will be so far away.But chances are if you're anything like me,or madly or peanut he'll have plenty of time to get back to you.
They say 1st labours are approx 10-12hrs(or way longer) so if you call him asap he should make it in time,although you could be doing with someones support until he gets there.
Will your sister or close friend go in with you if thats the case?


----------



## gilz82

My sister will come with me if i happen to go into labour at a time she's not a work. She's a pharmacist so is legally in charge of the shop, so it can't stay open if she's not there, but she can't just shut it to leave early either.

I wasn't being super optimistic that i would have short labour, but i hadn't planned letting my OH know i was in labour til it was properly established, like no chance of false starts etc, as i'd hate for him to drop everything, drive like a loony and get home and it be a false start.

How long do you think you need to wait to know its the "real" thing if you know what i mean as far as labour is concerned?


----------



## PeanutBean

For me labour was easy because my waters broke so one way or another that baby was coming out in the near future. If you are getting checked I would say at 3cm definitely get him home but if you ARE quick then that might not be soon enough. You can hang around at 1cm for days though but the intensity and frequency of the contractions should tell you if this is the real thing.

I do feel it is a double edged sword Gilz and I am already trying to work out how we could find £2k to get me out of it if there is a chance! I guess we could borrow of my parents if it came down to it. It would be worth it the right job came up and they couldn't wait for me. It's psychological really, I just feel like I had the hope of freedom (even if it was a long shot given it didn't work out last time) but now that's dashed. I suppose I could return and just be really crap and uninvolved! It just sucks. 90% of my job is excellent, I love the people I work with (outside the organization) and I get involved with so many amazing things. But this past year has been dogged with endless crap thrown at me from HO ruining it all. I SHOULD be happy in this job as I was in the first year or two instead I feel like I'm never going to work anywhere else. Sigh. Moan. Sorry...


----------



## vbaby3

Its hard to say gilz,coz some ladies have 3 hr 1st labours but most of us don't.
I was in early labour for 36 hr before established labour,and then established labour was 11 hrs!
They call it established labour when you hit about 3cm's,they will admit you and give you pain relief at that stage,its kinda the point of no return!!
Hopefully you have pre labour signs so then when the real thing happens you can tell the difference.
I think for most ladies 3/4 cm's is pretty painful and you start to think of pain relief,Maybe at that point you could get someone to go in with you and get checked and once you know its established you could send for him,
Most of the time there is still hrs left,so oh should still make it back to you.
Or even you might just know yourself its happening and call for him,and so what if it doesn't fully happen til the nxt day,better a day early than a day late for his sons arrival into the world!!


----------



## molly85

Peanut pretty sure once you back from Mat leave on holiday or not you are back so it starts the day mat leave finishes. we have tax year holiday so I would tag it on the end all 4 weeks. so then you only have to do 2 mnths and apply for flexie hours if you don't already have them say part time? Deffinatly read way to much on this now yawn.

Gilz I feel ya pain sods law says I go into labour when Matts on days and can't leave work that would make abby 4 weeks early tho. its going to take hime half hour in good traffic to get here once he has cover enough to make u in go in to labour. 

Ladies hows long do you get from getting to 3 minutes between contractions to needing to be at the hospital?


----------



## vbaby3

Thats another thing,I wouldn't put too much faith in timing the contractions!
With my 1st We were timing them and they were regular,only 5 mins apart,so we went into hospital,I was thinking I must be 4-5cm's!!
Well I was 1 cm,and stayed that way for 36hrs.
Nurse said the contractions were there and regular but they weren't strong enough to actually be doing anything to my cervix.
That made me so confused.
My advice would be to go in when you can no longer talk thru contractions and you really feel like you need some pain relief.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, I think I'll apply for the surestart grant. I was told I didn't qualify, but hey, it's worth a shot!


----------



## vbaby3

its crap worrying about timing,hope it all works out ok for us all.
My dh could be 2/3 hrs away too,and considering last labour was 50mins!
I was very lucky before,had a show and started early labour on a sunday with shay so he was there.
And with oran I had a show at 3 in the aftnoon(i was out shopping!)
Started getting mild pains soonafter but dh was home by 6pm and we didn't need to head to hospital til 11pm,so good timing all round lol!!
This baby is due good fri so dh will be off then and for the whole wk after coz its builders hols,so fingers crossed this lo follows in her brothers footsteps and is just a couple days late(then maybe I can still go see peter kay lol!!!)


----------



## PeanutBean

Well HR have pointed out the terms in the maternity policy, goodness it's almost as if the policy was written especially for me! Though I'm sure that can't be the case even though it was written after I had given me planned dates and leave... And I thought she wanted rid of me! I think it must be the case that where the employer is offering additional pay they can stipulate any terms they like. After all I could always refuse it and just have stat pay but the liklihood is there will be no other lovely job for me so probably better to take the pay and hope timing works out and put in place a contingency plan in case of an offer I can't refuse and paying my way out of the contract.

I agree that contractions timings are tricky. Mine never got closer than every 4 or 5 mins, even when I was on the drip, they just got stronger then. They started at 5 minutes apart shortly after my waters broke and stayed that way for 35 hours when I delivered. I was 3 cm 14 hours after and still 3 cm 20 something hours later. So mine were plenty regular but not quite strong enough to be doing enough. I think I was 4cm when they put me on the drip. God I hate remembering this crap... :(


----------



## madcatwoman

oh god, its so hard to know when to call your OH when hes working so far away!


----------



## molly85

damn so no real telling. not taht i want one bt Gilz c section 38 weeks what do you think lol?


----------



## vbaby3

Girls if you're unsure and don't wanna call dh unnecessarily maybe get someone else to drive you in and get checked,then they'll either send you back home or admit you,and then you can call him.
Though even if you're having a long pre labour,you might want dh/oh there with you regardless of it being established or not!


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> damn so no real telling. not taht i want one bt Gilz c section 38 weeks what do you think lol?

Well that would certainly make things easier planning wise Molly :haha:

I suppose I could be worrying about nothing as there is still a big chance I'll have a section and if not they are going to set a date to induce me as I need to stop my blood thinning injections in advance. Sods law tho the jellybean will come when he's least expected!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I think you asked about when to go in to hospital? The answer is as late as possible! The longer you're in the more likely there will be unnecessary interventions so it's always better to stay home until you really feel you can't manage or things feel very intense.

Walking back with Byron I've been thinking. If I handed in my notice to the full year on mat leave, which would take me to the end of March, then they'd have to pay me for the 14 days leave and bank holiday I'm taking at the end right). Plus I'd be owed a quarter of next year's leave which would be about 7 days. So that's 4 weeks of the 6 weeks full pay I'd have to give back. So I'd have to find 2 weeks full pay and 6 weeks at 10% so that would be more manageable if I had to borrow it. Not such a big deal then if something great did turn up. I really don't like the idea of being trapped, I'll be literally depressed all leave if I think I can't escape. Some things are worth getting into a bit of debt for.

Welcome to my inner workings: see hurdle, collapse in front of hurdle weeping, start thinking of ways round hurdle, fix on one method and cheer up only to find circumstances are totally different when said hurdle comes around anyway! I can always work on being so depressed I'm actually signed off sick when I'm due to return! :haha: I was miserable enough for it last time that's for sure.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut I'm sure you'll get it all worked out by the time you have to go back. 

I just got a phonecall and I now have a physio appointment on thursday at 11 :happydance:

Oh also any ladies who colour their hair, don't be tempted by the new Nice and Easy foam colouring, it's a giant pain in the ass. It took me longer to clean the crap off my face and neck than it did to do my hair!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Nice one gilz, will steer clear from the foam then (I'll stick with the usual). You dont look like your hair is dyed though!.

Sometimes i wonder if i feel braxton hicks-or not. theres moments when it feels like baby has perhaps stuck his head out a bit further and makes my tummy feel harder then usual, thats how i describe it. Hard, but i wouldnt say it feels like my tummy is tightening(?). could it be baby? or BH?.:shrug:

well, we sacked toys r us off, and have once again ordered another cot from kiddicare this time, so lets hope we actually get this one!.

im so thirsty, darent drink a load now though at 7.45, i wont be off the loo all night!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Kiddicare are ok Madcat we ordered a cot mattress from them and it came within a couple of days :thumbup: 

I don't usually colour my hair but I used to have highlights and the regrowth was killing me. It's actually naturally light brown so it's a bit darker than that just now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah kiddicare are usually pretty good. We've bought a few things and they've all arrived very quickly and been fine.

As for the BH, well it could be. I know what you mean about them sometimes feeling like it's the baby pushing. I find that it's the lower half of my bump that gets firmest. If it was just a baby part then you'd only feel hard really where they actually were but I find the it goes hard right across. It probably is BH.

Well the boy is asleep and DH is home and cooking tea. I already tidied the kitchen so he's not much to do. It's One Born night tonight.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I wonder what'll be happening in it tonight. I might just watch it tomorrow as I'm really tired.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll let you know if it's worth it! :haha: I just like seeing the babies being born, the rest mostly makes me cross.


----------



## gilz82

The babies being born makes me :cry: but in a good way.


----------



## madcatwoman

DH pissed me off:growlmad:

watching one born every min... and i said "i dont want you phoning everyone as soon as i go into labour"

he said "why?"

i said "because i dont want people phoning up all the time saying "has she had it yet?" or inviting themselves along to the hospital and waiting".

he said "but why?"

i said ""because i dont want people phoning up all the time saying "has she had it yet?" or inviting themselves along to the hospital and waiting". (Again).

he said "whos going to do that?"

i said "your mum for starters"

long pause....he said..."Right...ok then"(in a mood)

so i said " when im going thru all that i just need you to respect my wishes, call everyone when ive had him"



before all that he told me i should be doing more excercise, i keep telling him its all i can do to walk around town without bump aching and sciatica making me go numb...he doesnt get it:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

Grrrrrrrrr men sometimes just dnt get it. 

can u get BH's just in ya cervix? definatly not enough stomach left for my mini indian ruddy matt and his munchies


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat men are just so clueless sometimes when it comes to pregnancy :hugs:

Molly i'm not sure if you can get BH just in one place, personally mine turn my bump into a solid rock for about 30 seconds or so and then just go away.

I'm knackered again this morning, my stupid hips are starting to make me quite crabby, which isn't good considering there are another 16 weeks to go!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat, silly men. They worry about us and don't know any better. What exercise does he think you should be doing exactly? And as for the hospital, you can certainly leave instructions that you don't want any visitors should he phone anyone. Definitely better not to though. We didn't really tell anyone (except on here) except my very immediate family. We didn't ring DH's family until after the birth.

Well it's finally MW day for me, at last!


----------



## gilz82

I agree with the no-one at the hospital thing too :thumbup: To be honest i don't think my OH would tell anyone other than his mum, who we already know doesn't want to come so i doubt it'd be a great problem for us.

This may sound harsh but i'm hoping that other than whoever is there with me at the birth, OH or my sister, that no one else comes to the hospital to see us. I'd rather just wait until i was home and then people could come round. I know that won't work if i have a section as i'll be in a few days but if i manage to have a normal labour, i'd love to just be able to steal those first few hours just to be for us a wee family.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:
ive calmed down now:coffee: Peanut thats not a bad idea though, i might well just tell the MW's no visitors unless i say so:thumbup:, just incase he does do a sneaky call to his mother.

as for exercise, he thinks i should be out walking etc etc (thats the very thing id like to do, but cant for going numb and feeling like baby is about to fall out of my pelvis). Id like to go swimming but with the flu rife i consider a public swimming pool the last place id go to). I did snap at him last night, he bought the tall washing basket downstairs for me,(he usually holds it up while i put all the washing on the high shelves), 
he said "do you want me to hold the basket?", i said no "i'll bend down and do it, i need the excersise!!!!":growlmad:

Gilz, this thing with our hips is awful isnt it?,it was quite amazing though, last night i slept right thru(apart from 2 loo calls) and not an achy painful hip in sight. i was on 5 pillows though(although they didnt help the night before)

on a less crabby note,Kiddicare says our cot is coming today, i'll be impressed if it does!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay that's good about the cot Madcat :wohoo: Our furniture is supposed to arrive tomorrow so hopefully i'll manage to get a picture up after that.

On the hips front, i'm so looking forward to the physio on thursday, but it just dawned on me that since this is a problem i've had since before i got pregnant which has gotten worse i wonder if they'll just tell me i need to live with it :dohh:

Think i'm going to have to try more pillows in the bed tonight, i've currently got my big pregnancy pillow thing and then a normal pillow behind me and it's just not cutting it.


----------



## madcatwoman

when you pull back my duvet, on my side all the pillows are lined up across-ways, one after the other down the length of the mattress, and i have one on the side for extra bump support!!!. Oh thats a bugger if you had problems before with your hip, im not sure what they'll say, they might give physio a go though(?).


----------



## PeanutBean

Have you girls not put a duvet under your sheet yet? It'll make a big difference I promise.

I'm a bit nervous. I have to leave in a few mins. Haven't got a pee pot either, dunno what I did with it! Will have to do a sample there. And the MW is apparently now with a different doctor so in a different part of the building (we have a huge new centre housing a few surgeries). That'll make me feel nervous being elsewhere too. I hate not knowing where I'm supposed to go.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Have you girls not put a duvet under your sheet yet? It'll make a big difference I promise.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous. I have to leave in a few mins. Haven't got a pee pot either, dunno what I did with it! Will have to do a sample there. And the MW is apparently now with a different doctor so in a different part of the building (we have a huge new centre housing a few surgeries). That'll make me feel nervous being elsewhere too. I hate not knowing where I'm supposed to go.

yeh, we only have a double duvet, but i put that under and the sheet wouldnt fit on top, so that didnt really work for me, (unless i buy a single duvet), so it came down to pillows in the end:shrug:
Oh peanut, i couldnt pee at the docs!, i cant pee on demand!!, it has to be done at home as and when, i called at my docs for a pee pot a few days before my appointment.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies!!
Madcat men are completely useless!MY dh is even worse.
He actually forgets i'm preg sometimes.
After he set upo the new beds last wk end he asked me to give him a hand getiing the old 1 down stairs.
Well its a double,and wouldn't just slide down coz our stairs turn halfway,so it needed to be lifted over the bannisters directly down to the hall.
He was directing me to do the lifting bit!!
Push it toward me,lift the left side a bit more etc!!!!
HELLOOOOO 27WKS PREG!!!!!
he said,oh shit yeh sorry i'll wait til mick comes and get him to give me a hand!
Seriously!!!!He doesn't even rub my bump or anything like he used to,I think coz its our 3rd the novelty has worn right off lol!!!

We didn't tell anyone when I went into labour with shay.My mam did find out then though coz she rings me everyday anyway and I was in hospital for ages before established labour so I couldn't not tell her where I was!!
With oran I had to tell my mam coz she had to babysit for us,so my dad and sister would have known,but nobody else knew til they got a call or txt after he was born.
Couldn't bare txts all the way thru wondering how many cm's dilated I am etc!!!


----------



## vbaby3

I have a supply of pee pots in my bathroom cupboard,i'd give you 1 if you weren't hundreds of miles away!!
I can pee anytime anywhere,but prefer to pee in a bottle at home as half it doesn't end up in the bottle,either on my hand or down my leg!!At least at home I can get cleaned up properly!They should really give you pee pots with a bigger opening!
The 1's they give us are more like bloody tubes!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> Madcat men are completely useless!MY dh is even worse.
> He actually forgets i'm preg sometimes.
> After he set upo the new beds last wk end he asked me to give him a hand getiing the old 1 down stairs.
> Well its a double,and wouldn't just slide down coz our stairs turn halfway,so it needed to be lifted over the bannisters directly down to the hall.
> He was directing me to do the lifting bit!!
> Push it toward me,lift the left side a bit more etc!!!!
> HELLOOOOO 27WKS PREG!!!!!
> he said,oh shit yeh sorry i'll wait til mick comes and get him to give me a hand!
> Seriously!!!!He doesn't even rub my bump or anything like he used to,I think coz its our 3rd the novelty has worn right off lol!!!
> 
> We didn't tell anyone when I went into labour with shay.My mam did find out then though coz she rings me everyday anyway and I was in hospital for ages before established labour so I couldn't not tell her where I was!!
> With oran I had to tell my mam coz she had to babysit for us,so my dad and sister would have known,but nobody else knew til they got a call or txt after he was born.
> Couldn't bare txts all the way thru wondering how many cm's dilated I am etc!!!

well im glad no-one thinks im being silly for wanting to keep the moment i go into labour private(for the time being).The only person who would need to know is his dad(next door)...because DH wouldnt be in work and his dad is his boss, but i think his dad would respect me asking him to keep it to himself for the time being(we're both private people)

i cant believe he had you lifting a double bed down the stairs!!!:dohh: OMG!!.
my DH doesnt forget im pregnant, i dont know what his excuse is. he doesnt rub my belly either, he'll tickle it on occassions(but then thats only because he knows im ticklish there).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I havent been around for a few days but I feel all sort of depressed :sad1: I just spend 40mins catching up :dohh:

Sorry to hear about the cot madcat however I hope kiddicare do deliver today that would be awesome :thumbup:

As for labour and calling OHs I was in labour from about 1pm on the Monday lunch time and finally delivered him on Friday aft at 2.45pm. Between contractions starting and eventually been admitted on Friday at 11pm at night I just stayed at home and rested and DH still went to work. However by Thursday morning it was evident that the baby wasnt going to be much longer and he called work to start his Paternity Leave. It really is very hard to say but they do say 1st baby are the longest labours that said I went from 3-4cm to 8-9cm in just a few hours :shrug: It really is hard to judge all I would say is go on your instincts :thumbup: I agree with Peanut and vbaby the later you go into hospital the less chance there is of intervention and I for one will not be going down until I struggle to walk, breath and talk or I find the pain too much. The TENS machine is a godsend am I got to almost fully dilated before the pain got a little too much however am hoping given different circumstance I will do it this time with the TENS and gas&air if I feel the need :thumbup: 

Peanut so sorry to hear about your wage/contract issues...like us it seems when one thing goes right another goes damn wrong :(

I feel so depressed right now and am not really sure why :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh madcat forgot to add I dont know what the policy is at your local/delivering hospital but here at St James you are only allowed TWO birthing partners to accompany you on the delivery suite ie whilst you are in labour NO OTHER PERSONS WILL BE ADMITTED THIS IS QUITE STRICT. Once delivered you may be moved to a maternity ward which has very relaxed visiting times for DH/OH and other birthing partner (if indeed you have one) something like 8am-10pm I think however other visitors can come during specified visiting times and they have to ring an intercom for admittance. The only children allowed to visit are your own so no nieces/nephews/friends children etc and St James here are quite on the ball about this one :thumbup: Just thought I would post cause no-one else did :)


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry to hear you're feeling so down madly:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Its the same at our hospital.Only 1 birth partner present,absolutely nobody else is allowed in labour and delivery ward.
And then when you go down to post natal ward only dh/oh is allowed with you all the time.Everyone else has to wait til visiting hrs.
So madcat your mil won't be allowed anywhere near you until the 1st official visiting hrs once you're down in the post natal ward.
I had both my boys early morning,2.35am and 3.25 am,so was well fit for visitors by 2pm nxt day.
Plus we only had family visit,and a couple of close friends,everyone else had the courtesy to wait for a few days til we got home and settled.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks madly!. im thinking about a tens machine for the early part of labour too.
Are you ok madly:hugs:, is it everything with your sister thats getting you down or something else?, or just going thru a down patch like we all can from time to time?. Come talk to us if you want to!!:hugs:

this might make you feel temporarily better - ive got to entertain my MIL& some old aunte this afternoon. DH invited her over to see our 4d dvd (Which i was about to say-we'll keep between the 2 of us..&just share the photos). Theyre coming at 2pm. feel a tiny bit better now??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

See madcat the chances are she wont just be able to turn up willy nilly however do have a quiet word with a MW if you are concerned she may just turn up because I sure will :thumbup: Oliver was taken to neonatal after delivery and me back to delivery suite where I was sleeping. I was a little ill (they thought I had a heart problem!) and so because I couldnt be moved until I was stable they allowed my mum, sister, MIL and step-FIL to visit me on delivery suite. This is highly irregular but as I say I was so ill :thumbup: MIL was insistant she wanted to see Oliver across in neonatal although I had only seen him for a split second before they rushed him away. I was :growlmad: I said `no you cant because I havent even seen him yet AND hes MY son` she gave DH the puppy dog eyes and then suddenly decided she was leaving with DH showing them out for a breath of fresh air....my arse.....I sent my mum to make sure she didnt go see Oliver, I was livid inconsiderate COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mum reported that she was stood outside the unit with DH but when they saw my Mum left. I cannot believe her attitude even now (or maybe I can :trouble:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> thanks madly!. im thinking about a tens machine for the early part of labour too.
> Are you ok madly:hugs:, is it everything with your sister thats getting you down or something else?, or just going thru a down patch like we all can from time to time?. Come talk to us if you want to!!:hugs:
> 
> this might make you feel temporarily better - ive got to entertain my MIL& some old aunte this afternoon. DH invited her over to see our 4d dvd (Which i was about to say-we'll keep between the 2 of us..&just share the photos). Theyre coming at 2pm. feel a tiny bit better now??

Thanks hon :hugs:
No its not about my sister I just feel down today for some reason :shrug: I felt ok yesterday but today I just feel sort of glum :dohh: Am sure I will be ok :thumbup: I dont really have any reason to feel like this tbh :wacko: I even had a good nights sleep...peanut the sleeping with duvet under bottom sheet is a godsend :lol:

Poor you entertaining MIL and an auntie :wacko: MIL hasnt seen our pics or dvd yet she was bug ridden at the weekend so it was a GREAT excuse to avoid her :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks madly, i will be speaking to my MW about this issue of visiting, because i could easily see your sinareo with oliver&your MIL being mine. Funny- i dont have a problem with anyone else(shes just made me VERY overprotective after saying the things she has thru my pregnancy).

Just a down day for you madly, we all get them. (im still feeling a bit fed up with DH after his lack of understanding/compassion). Still all in my mind, yknow. We can all have Sh*tty days though, its allowed :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly hon sorry you are having a down day :hugs: you don't need to have a specific reason for it, i'm sure we all get days where it's just how we need to feel.

Your MIL and Madcat's sound like they'd be best friends, maybe you should introduce them and then they'd keep each other busy and out of your way :rofl:

It's funny you mentioned about the duvet Peanut, i read a book once and the girl in it had an extra duvet on her bed under the sheet and then her normal duvet over the top. I told my OH at the time that sounded so fantastic and dreamy and he point blank said no cos he's always to warm in bed and that'd make him roasting. I wonder if i could get him to agree to it now?

Also on the peeing thing, i can pee on demand these days but can't aim :blush: so much better to do it at home into the wee pot i keep in the bathroom and then transfer to stupidly small pee tube :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, if madly&i were closer im sure our MILs would have a whale of a time. Disturbing:haha:

If im to try the duvet things again, i'll have to go out and buy a single duvet(as the double is too big).

ha, i wondered how everyone gets their pee into those tiny pee pots, i was thinking of doing it into something bigger, cos i cant aim, and hate getting it on my fingers!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am sure they would madcat :wacko: All I can say is stick to your guns and dont back down :thumbup:

Thank Ladies :hugs: I am meant to be cleaning my bedroom and bathroom today (plan on doing the rest on my next day off Thursday!) cant manage it all in one day now...just need to muster up the energy :haha:

Ladies a bit of a question about HIP grant and my bloody EDD :dohh: Well my ticker shows my EDD of 29th April which is my scan EDD however mine has always been 16th April because I just dont believe the 29th April possible with when I got my BFP :dohh: Now I got my MATB1 form the other week and my MW wrote down my EDD as the 16th April so I spoke with the HIP grant line and they say if my MW has put this on my MATB1 form then its an agreed date and I qualify for the HIP grant :shrug: That I need to speak to my MW for her to do the form etc :thumbup: So well I just text her to contact me re but if shes happy to also write my EDD by LMP on my claim form then they are happy to except. I dont know would you ladies still apply?


----------



## gilz82

Definitely Madly get the form stuck in. IF your MW was happy to put that date on your MATB1 why wouldn't she be happy to put it on this form.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Gilz hon she just got back to me and says the cut off edd is def the 15th April and so she couldnt even swing it for me in that respect as she also knows my scan date edd is 29th although she thinks herself am somewhere in th middle of both dates....bummer never mind :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Am sure they would madcat :wacko: All I can say is stick to your guns and dont back down :thumbup:
> 
> Thank Ladies :hugs: I am meant to be cleaning my bedroom and bathroom today (plan on doing the rest on my next day off Thursday!) cant manage it all in one day now...just need to muster up the energy :haha:
> 
> Ladies a bit of a question about HIP grant and my bloody EDD :dohh: Well my ticker shows my EDD of 29th April which is my scan EDD however mine has always been 16th April because I just dont believe the 29th April possible with when I got my BFP :dohh: Now I got my MATB1 form the other week and my MW wrote down my EDD as the 16th April so I spoke with the HIP grant line and they say if my MW has put this on my MATB1 form then its an agreed date and I qualify for the HIP grant :shrug: That I need to speak to my MW for her to do the form etc :thumbup: So well I just text her to contact me re but if shes happy to also write my EDD by LMP on my claim form then they are happy to except. I dont know would you ladies still apply?

madly, ask your MW to put you down for the 16th, esp as that was the date worked out from your LMP, you will be able to claim the HIP money(as i have!), thats a £190 not to be missed!, definately!.



> cant manage it all in one day now

will you tell my DH this please madly...im sure he thinks im making a mountain out of a mole hill with being pregnant!.

so far today ive cleaned my bathroom, the ensuite, dusted the bedrooms and hoovered them. Cleaned the kitchen, polished up stairs and cleaned the fire&fire place. ive had to take sit downs inbetween all this. baby now feels like he's rolling around in a ball down by my bits!.
we need a few baskets of wood for the fire (DH told me i can bring them in today...will "do me good") so i have that to do next and then i will hoover before having a sit down&lunch.:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly that's wrong wrong wrong! I had it out with my MW today and got the form. I very much laid the blame at the foot of the guidelines and not the MWs as they have been given unclear information. She said they'd been told it had to be 25 weeks but I pointed out Madcat has actually received hers and that HMRC had responded to queries from people on here saying it was 24+1. Demand the form! My MW was looking all over as she's just changed rooms too! :rofl:

Sorry you're feeling blue Madly. I get that way a lot. I felt like it yesterday. No rhyme nor reason. But it's been common this pregnancy.

As for piss pots, it's a relief to know I'm not the only one who gets it everywhere! :lol: I'd forgotten but I have a couple of packs of sterile centrifuge tubes I brought back from the lab years ago so I used one of those. It was a bit challenging (though they're slightly wider than the usual ones) but reminded me how hard it is when your bump is massive as you can't see for toffee!

As you can see I'm back from the MW. I've done a big update on my journal. The abridged version: all is well with me; all is well for my homebirth; my MW is excellent; going to make an appointment with the consultant MW to debrief who apparently is very supportive of natural birthing; seems our hospital are running on a 96 hours before intervention policy still despite NICE guidelines which are now 24 hours, so she was flummoxed as to why I had been taken in at 18 hours last time and made it clear that she felt if I'd been allowed to labour at home all would've been well. Check out my journal though, lots of lovely detail! :lol:


----------



## molly85

Madcat you sure your DVD player works???? Might be better if the oH could get it working when he's home wink wink nudge nudge lol.

Hugs Madly we are here and a good cry might cheer you up.

Matts reather amuzingly said he would call my dad to meet us at the hospital, my dad is my stand in birth partner if matt can't get here in time. I was like WTF you don't need to call my dad though he would come. My parents have seen me in hospital and know I will be scary.

I use a disposable plastic cup to fill my tubes from. I wish they would put alcho gel in the loos or sumit so I can clean my tube when i dnt have a cup,

Meeting day at work how weirdly nervous am i?


----------



## gilz82

I hope everything goes ok Molly :hugs:

Peanut glad things went well at the MW and things are looking good for your home birth :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

thats good news about the home birth peanut!!, im glad you put your foot down about the HIP money too, esp as now you could say that i recieved it and we have the same dates!!:haha::haha:. The MW's have definately been told different however, if it wasnt for an email which one of the other girls sent me, which i then printed out i dont think the MW would have believed me, but she did and then said she'd let some other girls know, and asked me to contact her if/when i recieved the money!!.

Oh i hate pisspots!:haha:, so messy, and like you say, with a great big bump you havent got a clue where to try and catch it!:blush:, men have it easy!

Molly- i like your way of thinking!:haha:

well, ive hiked a few boxes of wood in (hope he's happy), and hoovered. im not doing anymore.


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> well, ive hiked a few boxes of wood in (hope he's happy), and hoovered. im not doing anymore.

Quite right Madcat, get your feet up now you've done loads today!!


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck with your meeting molly
Great news all is looking well for your homebirth peanut yay!!!
Madcat you've done far too much today already,I think you should sit down now and eat some chocolate!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh i just ate my lunch, toasted roll and phily and then was still hungry so i ate an empire biscuit and then a double decker :rofl: such a fatty today :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

just wrote a huge post and lost it :dohh:

cant face doing it again!

Succinct version:

Gorgeous scan pictures! Madly love the smiley one,Madcat your boy has the cutest nose ever.

Madly sorry you feel blue honey :hugs: You have been through a hell of alot since that BFP - dont be hard on yourself. 

Peanut - yay for home birth :hugs: I really admire you :thumbup: I am sure you are going to have a much more positive and personal experience for your little girl :kiss:

Nomore - your road rage rant made me giggle :haha:

Molly - good luck with the meeting

Ozzie - oh honey I feel for you. My dad and brother are in CA and I miss them so much. Cant wait til I can afford to go again. Hard with my new big family!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Super late lunch, fried egg butty with fresh granary bread. And an everso slightly soft yolk! :cloud9: Got a choc cornflake cake now. Love getting to pop in the local shops for fresh food.

Working really hard, got soooo much to do! Nearly finished my name badges for tomorrow evening's networking meeting. Need to do my newsletter for next month and seem to have loads to put in it then need to go through another bundle of job applications. I need to go through feedback to my policy, preferably before the end of the week, and need to finish writing my strategy for which I've had no feedback from my manager yet! Eek! Don't think I'll be making any deadlines this time.


----------



## loopylollipop

Eeek Peanut, just reading that made me stressed! Good luck with it. If anyone can pull it all off I am sure its you.

I am off sick. Muddling through a week of night shifts when too ill to work has backfired, and am still sick. Had a migraine beyond belief (i dont have them usually) my joints dont work and my heartburn negates any thoughts of food. Wow that egg sounds soo good though. I miss runny eggs.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy sorry you are feeling so ill :hugs:

I forgot about runny eggs :dohh: i had a totally runny egg for lunch on sunday!!


----------



## PeanutBean

If it helps your head loopy I asked about codeine today. It's not really recommended but mostly because it can make you constipated. For me, who is basically never constipated, this is not an issue and I will be very glad to take some cocodomol next migraine as I've been suffering a lot! An option for you maybe?

The yolk was one up at the establishment! :rofl: Watch me come down with listeria! :lol: It was only a little bit in the middle but I did do it on purpose. So much tastier.  I can't wait for soft boiled eggs and soldiers...

I can't do any work tomorrow as I'll already be doing over-hours going up to the NE for the meeting and can't work while I'm driving so I think I won't be pulling it off but never mind!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh my goodness, 30 pages to catch up on! You guys have been chatty!

I hate not having the internet, should get it back next week, hope your all ok? forgive me if I dont read it all!

Move has gone ok, I am tooo shattered though and frustrated I cant do much. I can only do about half an hour of sorting before feeling like calapsing with exhaustion!

Anything I should know about? Who wants to update me!


----------



## molly85

I'm back!!!!!!
I go back part time on thursday yay!!!!!!! mat leave is confirmed Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The prams from the Silvercross Heritage Collection are just lovely! Makes me wish for olden times :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Oh my goodness, 30 pages to catch up on! You guys have been chatty!
> 
> I hate not having the internet, should get it back next week, hope your all ok? forgive me if I dont read it all!
> 
> Move has gone ok, I am tooo shattered though and frustrated I cant do much. I can only do about half an hour of sorting before feeling like calapsing with exhaustion!
> 
> Anything I should know about? Who wants to update me!

i'll update you!, in a nutshell, we're eating too much, not sleeping so well,some of us have had luck with the HIP money/some havent and erm, thats about it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Us in a nutshell! Bunch of whingers we are :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: Us in a nutshell! Bunch of whingers we are :rofl:

well yes, i was trying not to type that, but theres no getting away from it!:haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcatwoman said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Us in a nutshell! Bunch of whingers we are :rofl:
> 
> well yes, i was trying not to type that, but theres no getting away from it!:haha:Click to expand...

Ah well, we have the best excuse in the world......we're PREGNANT! :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, 30 pages to catch up on! You guys have been chatty!
> 
> I hate not having the internet, should get it back next week, hope your all ok? forgive me if I dont read it all!
> 
> Move has gone ok, I am tooo shattered though and frustrated I cant do much. I can only do about half an hour of sorting before feeling like calapsing with exhaustion!
> 
> Anything I should know about? Who wants to update me!
> 
> i'll update you!, in a nutshell, we're eating too much, not sleeping so well,some of us have had luck with the HIP money/some havent and erm, thats about it!Click to expand...

Next time I am just gonna ask for an update! I spend all morning catching up :rofl::rofl: good thinking Pink! Hope all went well with you.

I have gots tonnes of cocodamol 8/500mg left from my back Peanut, I should have taken it. I waited three hours before taking anything as I couldnt bear to turn light on. In the end OH got me some paracetamol which helped enough to make me realise I wasnt going to die :haha: Hopefully will not happen again but will get the cocodamol handy in case. Have taken the odd dose when been suffering with my back on a night.

Oh Gilz - yay for movements finally!! :happydance: I love the feeling so much. Was saying to OH the other day - oh its so sad you will never experience how lovely this is - he replied 'I'll get over it' (man-talk for actually I dont give a rats ass). Humph.

Saw Consultant yesterday to discuss birth options due to my back surgery. He said it is likely my pain relief options will be limited ie epidural as he wouldnt be keen on me having one anyway in case it makes my back worse (at least with feeling you know you are in pain and can try and change position), and long periods laid on back or in stirrups also a no-no. But then again back problem persay are not an indication for an elective section. So ultimately he is sitting on the fence.

I wish I had a crystal ball. If I knew I would go into labour naturally, and my back wasnt too bad would happily labour and aim for a waterbirth. If I knew I was going to be overdue again, strapped to the bed for days and be given drug-induced contractions for the duration of my labour and not be allowed to move I would opt for a section. I cannot face months of torture being in agony and not even being able to wash or put my knickers on never mind caring for :baby: I am so confused.

The upshot is I have been referred for an anaesthetic assessment and he is seeing me again after my 32 week scan for low lying placenta. 

Oh and the physios never received my referral. The mw was on the phone saying 'shes staff blah blah'. I said surely its about need and not my job? ANyway still 4-6 week wait. Just shows even working for the NHS doesnt stop this crap happening. I got referred at booking for both consultant and physio and neither was received!:dohh:

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## molly85

loopy you should know better than to trust internal mail lol. 
oh eeek on the clinic, any thoughts why i have a 32 week scan at all?


----------



## loopylollipop

I know re internal mail. I knew it would all go wrong. Thats why I ended up saying to the mw - shouldnt I have heard by know??? Knowing full well the answer.

My 32 week scan is for the placenta check mainly, and he wants a growth scan too to check if its a big baby as may sway the decision re section one way or the other.

How was your last scan? Any concerns? Or are they keeping a closer eye on you due to your endocrine problems?

And congrats on the returning to work :happydance::happydance: hope it goes well.

I leave psychiatry next week. Really going to miss it :cry: The staff are a hoot and going to miss my patients :cry::cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

12+3 today ladies. I took this bump picture today- didn't think i was showing... but apparently i am when you compare it to the old one.

This was before at 3+6:
https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/DSC01025.gif


And today, at 12+3

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0048.jpg

i'm gonna be huge! lol


----------



## molly85

awwww we do have the best fun. 
I don't know why i'm having this scan the registra ran off and pointed me at the endochrinologist. lol. he thinks i'm fine dead easy to treat


----------



## PeanutBean

Definite bumpage!

Loopy I would say aim for a waterbirth but if it looks like you are going to be induced elect a section then. Surely that's an option? I think a water birth in a pool would be THE best thing for supporting your back and taking the pressure. I've been there with the strapped on my back have drug induced contractions and unable to move and I know what agony it is. After the birth for about three days lying flat on my back felt like I was lying across a hump under my spine, it was really weird and uncomfortable! I have no back problems at all.

I've got an email from work about the fb stuff - it says I've maybe said something about someone else and here is the internet policy and if it's true then it could look bad on the organization. That's it. I mean WTF? It doesn't even say it is a verbal warning! So if this isn't part of the grievance procedure (which it can't be as they've already broken their own policy on that one) then what exactly is it? A friendly warning? Come on. What it does show is that it's not the thing I thought it must relate to which leaves me totally in the dark over what it actually is as I've really said nothing! I've forward it to the union before responding. Might just get them to send a letter. :haha:

God I wish I could just not work, or work for myself, or something that wasn't all these stupid workplace bickering and politics and pointless aggravation.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and yay molly! Sorry, got distracted by loopy's back!


----------



## molly85

LOL It's a very distracting back. 

I'd ignore it all now peanut, not long til mat leave. I got an odd coment from my boss but let it go no point fussing


----------



## loopylollipop

I will aim for the waterbirth Peanut if my back stays as it is at the moment, which is pretty good.

Any if induction was on the cards will def go for the section. Last time I had to have god knows how many pessaries, then the rupture of membranes, then the drip. All that took days.

Its the inbetween thing that will be the problem, if I am already suffering. But yes, I naturally seek water when it hurts. I have a bath every night after work, to avoid taking pain killers as it helps so much. Will just have to keep an open mind i guess

Lovely bump Dare! Definite bump there.

I am getting sick of people saying how small mine is. Never thought it would bother me, but so many people have said it its becoming annoying. My scans shows everything bang on with my dates :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh peanut, you still getting hassle over this internet stuff(?).

well blow me down, our cot has arrived from kiddi care.


----------



## molly85

yay for kiddiecare


----------



## PeanutBean

madcatwoman said:


> oh peanut, you still getting hassle over this internet stuff(?).
> 
> well blow me down, our cot has arrived from kiddi care.

Hooray for kiddicare!

And yes I am. Unfounded and without substance. Jerks.


----------



## madcatwoman

dare,! most definate bumpage:thumbup:, nice one!!. but Wow!! look how slim you are!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks madcat :) that makes me feel good! :) Even though i never feel slim. I feel pretty good about my little bump :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow so much to catch up on. 

Dare - lovely bump you certainly are a skinny minnie :thumbup:

Peanut - sorry your work are still being a bunch of arses :hugs:

Molly - yay for your return to work and sorted mat leave :wohoo:

Loopy - glad you finally had your consultant appointment, bummer about physio my referral magically got lost too even though it was done at 6 weeks :hugs:

Madcat - yay for your cot :wohoo: it's nice to know Kiddicare are on the ball!

On the induction things girls, I'm getting the feeling that you guys aren't great fans of them. What don't I know about them and should I know cos they are going to induce me if I don't need a section for the jellybean staying breech.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz, do you know for definate they'll induce? or do a section?.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Molly because of my uterus being a weird shape if the jellybean hasn't turned by now he won't ever turn as there just physically the room in there. If he has turned round they have said they will induce me as I need to stop my blood thinning injections two days before labour. The only way they can do that is to set a date to induce me and hope i don't go into labour early on my own.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz i forgot it was all to do with the shape of your uterus. I see!!!:thumbup:.
do you mind the idea of an induction or c- section??.

Well, the time has come to announce, i think i have seen my 1st 2 stretchmarks!. 2 very small red lines, on my side, above my hips!:cry:, right where i feel the skin stretch the most!.

im also pretty sure im getting BH's now, but i only seem to notice them in the evenings, my lower bump goes real hard!:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

If he's breech then I don't mind section as there is no other option. As for the induction route I don't really understand quite how that could impact my labour so I better do some research I suppose. 

I don't really get the feeling that I've got many other options open to me. 

I've noticed a couple of stretch marks on the side of my hips. Trying not to focus on them as my hips are already covered in old ones from when I was chunkier.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I think you should chat with loopy as it sounds like she was induced from a standing start, iyswim. I had the drop but labour had already been going for me and it's different when it's brought on from pessaries.

Induction can be fine or can be complicated. It can take a while to get going and the drip can bring on very painful contractions which is strong enough can cause distress to the baby which will most likely lead to a section. But often it's just fine and it's certainly possible to have a fairly natural birth otherwise. As with all these things it's different for every woman and different for every pregnancy. It's definitely worth looking into it more though. Better to know what could go wrong and ways to try and prevent it from doing so.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut I'll try to pick Loopy's brain on the subject. 

I'm classed as high risk of an emergency section with my kidney issue etc which is why they are really bothering with inducing me as they can't do an spinal block or epidural for a section while I still have blood thinners in my system. 

Back at the mw next Wednesday so I'll try to ask her, although I really don't like her she's very dismissive and patronising.


----------



## PeanutBean

In favour as I am of natural birthing Gilz in your case your kidney throws such a special light over it all that it makes sense to do what will cause you least physical impact, weighing up the health of your baby too. If you can have it more natural excellent! But like you I would accept if it needed to be a section. This is when medical intervention is MOST important, it can make it all possible and much safer for women with other complications. :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi Gilz, yes I was induced from a standing start.

I was two weeks overdue, and wanted to labour naturally (in fact had everything set up for a homebirth). I wanted to just be left alone but all the stats they threw at me about postmaturity frightened me and I agreed.

They started off with prostaglandin pessaries, had a few rounds of those (cant remember how many), then ARM (artifical rupture of membranes), all of which were trying to kick start labour. I have nothing, no contractions at all. So eventually was stuck on a drip that did it. They turn up the drip every 15 minutes, so at two centimetres dilated requested an epidural. I was pretty pissed at not having the chance at my home birth, so thought 'what the hell if they are going to turn my contractions up every 15 mins then what is the point in trying to cope'. The mw was scornful at my request for an epidural at two cents but I just replied 'well I wont be by the time they get around to it, will they'. I knew the drill. I was 5-6cm by the time they came to do it, and was just starting to get uncomfortable and was using gas and air. 

With natural labour your get chance to build up slowly, and its easier to cope. Contracting quickly from a cold start can supposedly be harder to deal with, as they can also be much stronger.

Having said this, it was out of pure fear, and the fact I ended up with drugs I didnt want anyway, that made me request an epidural (which worked fantastically btw). So really I didnt try it on my own. Looking back I was only just starting to squirm at 5-6cm so maybe I would have coped fine, but was too chicken to test it out!

I know of loads of women now who cope fine without an epidural when induced. 

The worse thing is that they continuously monitor, due to risks mentioned by Peanut. So you are pretty much tied to the bed.

I ended up with a ventouse delivery due to fetal distress.

In hindsight I should have just listened to my body and gone with the flow. Now my major worry about induction is purely on being bedbound which is the worse possible thing for my back. I struggle to get on and off the examination couches now!

If it wasnt for my back wouldnt be overly stressed about it. I guess you need to know that there is an increased risk of further interventions.

For alot of women the early interventions I had are enough, and doesnt mean you will need drips etc. I was just unlucky to have to go the whole way.

Bear in mind though - that my story is 15 years old, and alot of stuff has changed. Having not worked myself in O&G as a doc my medical knowledge is outdated.

My consultant said 'Oh you have had a baby here before .....in ....1995!!!!!! His eyes nearly popped out of his head :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah you don't have to be tied to the bed on your back anymore definitely. Even with a continuous monitor on you can move around and get on your hands and knees. No pool of course. The only reason I ended up strapped down was because of the epi - which also requires a continuous monitor - because I was essentially paralysed. Going without an epi will allow for a more active natural birth which in turn will reduce the risks of tearing, prolonged pushing, extra-painful contractions, assisted delivery and section. Yes you've a good chance of not being in much pain but it's worth considering all these different risks, weighing them against those posed because of your kidney and trying to balance things as best you can against what you want. There really is no easy answer unfortunately! Information is the key to making the best of all situations though.


----------



## loopylollipop

My continous monitoring was probably because of my epi.

It is difficult to predict whats going to happen, and trying to weigh it all up can be difficult.

I wish I had tried to go without, as I almost certainly ended up with an assisted delivery because of it. Hindsight is a wonderful thing :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Sorry I havent been around this eve :( DH robbed the laptop to look for cheaper insurances than the riddick direct debit we are currently paying :dohh: We didnt realise how much could be saved until we started to shop around :wacko: He done good though so I guess I can forgive him for taking my bnb time :haha:

I am feeling much much much better...a little baby retail therapy cured me :rofl:

I bought...

a pack of nappies
a 6 pack of wipes
a little t-shirt with `little brother` on the front
6 pairs of socks with `I love mummy` and `I love daddy` on them
7 assorted bibs
a shawl
3 muslin squares
a changing mat
and picked up my free change bag from boots :wohoo:

I also treated myself to 3 bath bombs from Lush curtesy of DH :dance:

I feel more perked up must have been my hormones earlier :dohh: I felt like a right ninny cause after I logged off I decided to go into town and ended up bursting into tears at the bus stop :sad1: 

madcat hon please tell your DH I used to clean all 5 rooms in my house every nook and cranny, do all washing and ironing in 3 short hours now I can only manage to do one room or two at a push per day and I have OCCD (obsessive complusive cleaning disorder) so its not possible for you to do anymore :hugs:

Ladies am off to bed and will be back tomorrow tea and will catch up more then :thumbup: ya`ll have a good nights sleep and good days tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## molly85

Gils chemical induction(pessarie & drip) is not on my list of wants as I have heard so much about the tearing where your body just doesn't adjust at the same rate as dilation. Tearing is one of worse nightmares stitches and bleeding eeeeek.


----------



## sequeena

How are you lovely ladies? I am exhausted mentally and physically. I've not long got out of hospital and my hands are killing me from where the catheters were for my drips (had a bad reaction to an anti depressant I was prescribed).

What an awful experience though. I have to make sure baby is ok tomorrow as I never got the doppler I was promised to hear baby's heartbeat!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All:flower:
how are we all?. Im sure my loo trips are beginning to increase:shrug: durring the night!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena hon i hope you are doing better now :hugs:

Madly glad you feel a bit better now after some retail therapy and a wee cry :hugs: I honestly think sometimes just letting it all out helps.

Molly, the thought of tearing worries me so i'm trying not to think about that, and happy 24 weeks and vday :wohoo: :happydance:

Loopy i had wondered if induction did increase the risk of complications, therefore increase the chance of assisted delivery. I really don't want that, in fact i'm putting in my birth plan that i don't want forceps anywhere near me let alone near my whoha :blush: I've heard so many bad things about forceps that they actually terrify me.

Anyway suppose i should focus on work for a bit now, it's wednesday so that's a bonus and i have physio tomorrow so hopefully i'll get some help to stop me hobbling around like an old lady :jo: :rofl:

Morning Madcat :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Im off to tesco this morning, going to see if they have a cheapy single duvet for my mattress, my pillows work up to a point...but... , and maybe collect a cheeky bar of chocolate too.

Madly, you have reminded me of a few more things i need to get, and thats before i even think about things for a hospital bag(OMG-am i thinking about 'hospital bags??).

I think today is going to be a good day, like madly i was having a crap day too(i was just sick about talking about the same old thing,like a broken record on here),anyway, i let spill Everything to dh, and i think we're sorted now.:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good you are feeling better and had a good chat with your DH Madcat :hugs:

I could eat some chocolate right now, it's very weird i've never been a sweetie person definitely more a crisp, savoury person, but i could honestly eat chocolate everyday now.

I haven't even started thinging about a hospital bag yet, actually more to the point i don't even have a bag that i could use as a hospital bag :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

i started off wanting crisps all the time, but im finding myself reverting back to how i was right now wanting chocolate. It didnt help that DH let the rest of my creame eggs roll behind the cooker!...what a waste:shrug:!!!

i dont know what bag to use as a hospital bag, well, i think i only have a small wheely suit case(you know..easy to handle size), if thats big enough, i dont know?.
Question, before you laugh- i know the NHS arent a hotel chain...but i intend to wash my hair(probably) after giving birth(i just know it will be a mess)...do they have hairdryers? or do i pack my own?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Glad you talked with your oh madcat. :hugs: sequeena. Gilz Byron was delivered by ventouse. It depends a lot of what the doctor is used to using but ventouse is considerably safer for baby and mum, though it can still cause vaginal damage (it did me) and generally necessitates an episiotomy. The epidural really does carry significant risk of assisted delivery.

Ladies please don't worry about tearing. It's extremely rare to get a very serious tear and your odds are much improved by delivering on all fours or at least in an upright position. Water birthing can help too. It's common to have a little nick and will heal up just fine, you'll hardly notice it. It looks and feels like a car crash down there anyway!

Well I'm not doing well today. Byron kept us awake much of the night so I am shattered and really nauseous. Really unhappy because I'm too sick to get ready for Aquanatal and I'm off to Newcastle this afternoon, driving home 9pm ish so will be seriously tired. It's been really hard recently, wanting to fall asleep at the wheel, and that was with much earlier travelling time. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't think there were hairdryers at ours though I could be wrong. I'm not sure you'll need it though, it's about 40 degrees in hospital.

Last time I had a wheelie bag for me and the big changing bag for Byron. It was enough for overnight except we didn't really have enough sleepsuits as Byron kept vomiting snot on them.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and my mum arrived with Moses basket and baby bath this morning from my sister.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut sorry you are feeling rubbish again :hugs: I'm usually in bed by 9 these days i'm so tired so don't envy you driving home at that time.

Madcat during my many frequent hospital stays over the years i've been able to get hold of a hairdryer by asking the nurses, but it's one of those hairdryers you'd be as well blowing your own hair dry instead. If you really want to dry it, i'd definitely take your own.

I will need to buy a bag of some sort for sure, the only thing we have is our big holiday cases and then my OH has a holdall for his work, but it's massive and he's always away with it


----------



## madcatwoman

ive been bad. ive jut eaten an entire small easter egg, you know the ones that dont come in boxes, god it was nice!. Baby is going be bouncing off the walls in there soon!.

Ah thanks for the hairdryer advice, think i'll take my own. im determind not to leave hospital looking like a mess, reminds me too much of my own mother im afriad.

Peanut so sorry your feeling so rotten,esp today with all your driving you have to do, i really dont know how you do it:shrug::hugs:

Never found a duvet in tesco, came home with micheal mcintyres autobiography instead, a load of bread and a pack of buns.

Just went round to a neighbours house over the road, he has a million cats and doesnt look after them (we look after one whos a female, good as gold,..well, we feed her, dont let her in though as we have two of our own). but he has one smokey cat, and its forever spraying around our doors every few days, we struggle to get rid of the smell, then it got into our porch, that took over a week to clear. Anyway, the bloke is still in bed, so ive just dropped him a note to complain and ask him to get it neautured as its getting out of hand now.:growlmad:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!!
I cannot remember anything I just read.
Madcat,there weren't hairdryers at my hospital so I brought mine and my ghd's,coz I've wavy fuzzy hair!!
I brought my stuff in a wheelie case too,one of the smaller 1's,and put all babies stuff in the changing bag.We were the same peanut,ran out of sleepsuits with shay,and I ran out of pyjamas too,even though I brought 3 with me!!
He was just puking all the time so had my clothes destroyed as well as his own!
So this time I'm bringing about 6 sleepsuits for baby and 3 pyjamas for me,but I'm also leaving a pile ready and waiting of more sleepsuits and spare pj's for me and dh can just grab them and bring them in should I need them,also a spare towel,coz after you give birth and get a shower,there'll more than likely be a lot of blood on your towel,so you won't want to use it again!
Also a few plastic bags are handy and you can send dirty clothes home in 1 with dh.

No crack here today,have doc appointment tom,so will find out if baby is head down as I thought,and will hear hb again.Just doing a small bit of housework now and then I think we'll just watch dvd's for the aftnoon and relax!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've half napped for an hour and eating again now. Hoping to be able to shower shortly and feel vaguely human.

Madcat I don't think you'll find that autobiography very comfortable to sleep on. :nope: :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,luckily i've never had to be induced,I did have the oxyticin drip with shay though at the end.I also had an epidural with Shay and didn't need assisted delivery,I managed to push him out myself.
For every bad story on induction you hear there's also a good 1,I've friends who've been induced and have had quick problem free labour and deliverys,
Definately as peanut says research all the ins and outs so at least you'll have an idea of what you do and do not want.


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, did wonder if the book would be big enough to support my hips!:haha:

OMG vbaby, according to what you have said there, i dont think we have enough sleep suits!


----------



## vbaby3

With oran I only used 2,shay was particularly pukey!!
Haven't you 6 or 7 newborn and 6 or 7 0-3?
If you bring the newborn with you i'm sure they'll fit him unless he's huge!And then dh could bring you in the 0-3 if you need them.They will still fit ok,maybe a bit long but will be grand.
I'm not even bothering with newborn,I didn't with the other 2 either.Unless she surprises us and comes early!
If she does a 0-3 will have to do her until my mam comes in to visit,I can get my mam to stop by primark on the way and buy some smaller 1's!


----------



## gilz82

I started buying newborn bits and pieces and then stopped myself so the majority of our stuff so far is definitely 0-3.

I really get the feeling one of two things will happen with this little monkey, he'll either be early and small or i'll get induced in which case he'll be reasonably chunky i bet. None of us were small babies :blush: infact my twin sisters were massive for twins, one was just under 8lbs and the other 8.5lbs nearly :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Well my boys were 8lb 1,and 8lb 9 and both went straight into 0-3.They were a bit long,but they filled them out within a couple wks,and they were into their 3-6 months sleep suits way before 3 months old!!
So I doubt this lo is gonna be any smaller.
Jesus gilz,I never heard of such big twins!!!!Your mams bump musta been huge!!!!
Maybe you'll know closer to the time if you'll be brought in early,and if you are you can buy some more new born stuff then.


----------



## molly85

Matts nagging me to do my hospital bag already obviously i need to do more shopping on the pj pront damn. primark here i come. i must have 12 sleep suits easy in 0-3 and weirdly even more in 3-6


----------



## vbaby3

Just between leaking myself and shay puking on me I had no clean pyjamas left and had to sit for hrs in the tracksuit I wore in til dh got me more form home,so better safe than sorry!!
Plenty of knickers too!!


----------



## molly85

I'v been advised dark trousers lol. got my primark pants but tried them on already big comfy pants lol so might need some more in a bigger size. I like stuff baggy so might be heading over to the blokes section just for hospital I would liek to be dressed like a human within a week of abbys birth, for my own sanity. 

back at work tomorrow 4 hour day half excited half petrified


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby my mum was massive by the time the twins arrived. I was only five at that point but i can still remember peoples reactions when they asked what they weighed :haha:

I'm just glad this little monkey wasn't baby 1 of two :rofl:

Molly i'm sure work will be fine :hugs:

Oh also was it someone on here that said Always night-time towels are better than maternity ones? I'm really dreading the whole towels scenario, haven't used them since i was 12!


----------



## molly85

I got the tesco night time ones i think they are cheaper than the mat ones to even always will be cheaper.


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh gilz I used always maxi nighttime,I found them great.
I had maternity pads too when I had shay and I found they bunched in the middle and the blood didn't soak into them the way it does with the always,so def thumbs up for me!!
I only bled for 2 wks,and it was only heavy for the 1st 2 days,it was the same for me with both babies,and I got my 1st period bang on 10wks after they were both born!!
So then gilz you can get back to your tampons!
And I got big black knickers from tesco and primark,big and comfy and you won't see the stains,and plenty of room for big pads!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> With oran I only used 2,shay was particularly pukey!!
> Haven't you 6 or 7 newborn and 6 or 7 0-3?
> If you bring the newborn with you i'm sure they'll fit him unless he's huge!And then dh could bring you in the 0-3 if you need them.They will still fit ok,maybe a bit long but will be grand.
> I'm not even bothering with newborn,I didn't with the other 2 either.Unless she surprises us and comes early!
> If she does a 0-3 will have to do her until my mam comes in to visit,I can get my mam to stop by primark on the way and buy some smaller 1's!

yes, thats about the amount of sleep suits i have for each size...

i going to have to buy some more PJs for myself though, i only have two as it is, and will have to get some more knickers and my own towels.


----------



## molly85

lol and u can send them home to be washed lol. saves money


----------



## molly85

primarks going to get good business from us lot lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Few things. 

Pads - definitely go for normal nighttime, I just bought loads as they were on offer at Sainsburys. I had the fat maternity ones too and they were uncomfy and leaky. I really didn't bleed much at all. It lasted 8 weeks but was always far lighter than EVERY period I've had since. I didn't even leak which my normal periods sometimes do. It's variable.
PJs - I didn't need many (because of the not leaking). I have packed shorts and nursing vests and long jamas and a feeding nightie (which I don't like much, it's an emergency one!). I was SO hot in the hospital I want to be able to strip off or layer up as needed. If you don't like too much heat you might not want to be in toasty flannel PJs! Do bring breast pads as you may well leak regardless of how you feed and likewise your boobs will get big pretty quick so bring roomy tops/supportive vests.

Remember you may not even be in overnight though! Most will not spend more than 24hours in unless there are particular complications or a section. I only had to stay in because of monitoring for infection (which I now know could as easily have been done at home by me).


----------



## vbaby3

They must do things differently here,you'd normally stay 2 nights with your 1st baby,and with 2nd and subsequent babies they keep ypou for 24hrs to make sure all is well eith baby.
I personally don't mind staying in 24 hrs,when my baby is so shiny and new I think its the best place to be should anything happen,but once the 24hrs is up,i'm out the door!!

And as peanut said,its sooo hot in hospital,so light cotton jamies are best!
Was gonna say too as peanut just did you still need breastpads even if you're not breastfeeding,and you'll prob still need nipple cream too.I'm gonna start using nipple cream now,as they're looking a bit dry!!
Oh the joys!!makes me feel sooo attractive lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

I keep not getting round to buying nip cream but have started using grapeseed oil (as I happen to have some) just in the past few days as they've started itching.


----------



## gilz82

Pregnancy is wonderful isn't it, nipple cream and pads, giant pants, super absorbent towels etc

Just as well there is a baby at the end of it to make it worth while :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Me too peanut,they're itchy and I think I'm leaking a little,they're a little crusty when I take my bra off for my shower!!
Yes gilz,you wonder how our dh/oh ever look at us the same lol sexy bitches lol!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh i know Vbaby, i had to give my OH a crash course in what happens to the female body post birth, so bleeding, leaking boobies etc.

You could just see his little face getting whiter and whiter :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Me too peanut,they're itchy and I think I'm leaking a little,they're a little crusty when I take my bra off for my shower!!
> Yes gilz,you wonder how our dh/oh ever look at us the same lol sexy bitches lol!!!!

oh is that what it is?. i never see them leaking, but i have this when i take my bra off, hardly much at all!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh i know Vbaby, i had to give my OH a crash course in what happens to the female body post birth, so bleeding, leaking boobies etc.
> 
> You could just see his little face getting whiter and whiter :rofl:

when we got the bounty pack DH took out the free breast pads, looked at them and said ..."will you need tit pads??".

(such a lovely way with words!)

i said "yes dear, more than likely"


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh madcat, I lol'd at your OH's comment :rofl:

Haven't even started considering hospital bag yet. I don't think I will until 30 weeks :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Men so clueless about girly stuff in general i suppose we shouldn't really be surprised at their lack of pregnancy girly knowledge.

On the whole post giving birth topic, for those of us not going to breast feed does anyone know if we have to acquire an even bigger bra for the swollen boobies? I wasn't sure if your milk coming in made a small or big difference in size.


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Me too peanut,they're itchy and I think I'm leaking a little,they're a little crusty when I take my bra off for my shower!!
> Yes gilz,you wonder how our dh/oh ever look at us the same lol sexy bitches lol!!!!
> 
> oh is that what it is?. i never see them leaking, but i have this when i take my bra off, hardly much at all!Click to expand...

I'm the same,I don't have wet leaking as such,but there is a little bit of crustiness,especially obvious in a black bra!!
I think its just a very slight leak and then it dries in!!RANK!!
You should get some nipple cream too and rub it in after your shower,stop them going flaky and dried out!!
Gonna get some myself on friday when i'm out shopping.

And if your not breastfeeding you normally start leaking about 3 days or so after the birth,but it only lasts a couple days,so just the smallest box/packet of breast pads will do you.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh madcat, I lol'd at your OH's comment :rofl:
> 
> Haven't even started considering hospital bag yet. I don't think I will until 30 weeks :wacko:

yes exactly, so well phrased! i have however told him i will be bleeding about 9months worth of saved up AF afterwards!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Me too peanut,they're itchy and I think I'm leaking a little,they're a little crusty when I take my bra off for my shower!!
> Yes gilz,you wonder how our dh/oh ever look at us the same lol sexy bitches lol!!!!
> 
> oh is that what it is?. i never see them leaking, but i have this when i take my bra off, hardly much at all!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same,I don't have wet leaking as such,but there is a little bit of crustiness,especially obvious in a black bra!!
> I think its just a very slight leak and then it dries in!!RANK!!
> You should get some nipple cream too and rub it in after your shower,stop them going flaky and dried out!!
> Gonna get some myself on friday when i'm out shopping.
> 
> And if your not breastfeeding you normally start leaking about 3 days or so after the birth,but it only lasts a couple days,so just the smallest box/packet of breast pads will do you.Click to expand...


ah ok, i was going to ask how many pads id need, i wondered if it would be worse you see as i wont be breast feeding.
Ha yes-i wear a black bra too and notice it ever so slightly!. NICE!


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Men so clueless about girly stuff in general i suppose we shouldn't really be surprised at their lack of pregnancy girly knowledge.
> 
> On the whole post giving birth topic, for those of us not going to breast feed does anyone know if we have to acquire an even bigger bra for the swollen boobies? I wasn't sure if your milk coming in made a small or big difference in size.

For me,my milk came in about 3 days after birth,and thats when all the leaking happened.Your boobs are crazy,they're rock solid!!
It only lasts a couple of days if your not breast feeding,they dry up pretty quickly and go back to normal,so you wouldn't need bigger bras really,I just continued wearing my maternity 1's.they can get pretty sore though,as will your lady bits,so make sure you have a supply of strong painkillers for when you get home.


----------



## vbaby3

Tit pads!!!he he he:haha:
Sounds like something My dh would say!!And fanny pads!!NICE!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh lovely, well i guess anyones lady bits are going to be sore after pushing a baby out i guess, its one of those things no-one ever talks about though, so i wouldnt have thought about having painkillers in stock either!!


----------



## vbaby3

Nurofen or something along them lines,the strongest you can get:thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> Gils chemical induction(pessarie & drip) is not on my list of wants as I have heard so much about the tearing where your body just doesn't adjust at the same rate as dilation. Tearing is one of worse nightmares stitches and bleeding eeeeek.

My mother was induced- she said they had to "sew" a piece of herself back to her, she tore so bad. *shiver* no inducing for me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I agree with Peanut...water birth sounds like the least traumatic way to give birth :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for all of the advice Vbaby :hugs:

I would really love to have a water birth the more i hear about them, but i'm not allowed :brat:


----------



## vbaby3

DaretoDream said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Gils chemical induction(pessarie & drip) is not on my list of wants as I have heard so much about the tearing where your body just doesn't adjust at the same rate as dilation. Tearing is one of worse nightmares stitches and bleeding eeeeek.
> 
> My mother was induced- she said they had to "sew" a piece of herself back to her, she tore so bad. *shiver* no inducing for me!Click to expand...

Holy s**t I near boked when I read that!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw poor gilz,its not fair:hugs:is it?x
I suppose you have to look at it differently,whatever way is going to get baby out and keep you safe too is how its gotta be.x


----------



## vbaby3

Meant to ask you all before,how long will your oh/dh's have off work after lo is born?
Do they get paternity leave over there?
They don't get anything officially here,but my husbands employer did give him 3 days paid afterwards,then dh had saved up his hols too so was able to take 2 wks.
Really hoping this lo comes when she's due as he has that easter wk off anyhow,then he won't have to take days from his 2 wks summer hols,


----------



## gilz82

You are totally right Vbaby and the end result will make whatever type of labour i have worth while.

I think i just feel a little like a lot of the choices are being taken away from me, not helped by the fact i'm hormonal :haha:

Over here dad's get two weeks paternity leave at the same rate as stat maternity pay. Some employers top this up but not many. I think my OH is going to take the two weeks leave plus a weeks holiday after that.


----------



## vbaby3

Thats great,so your oh will have 3 wks off!
The 1st 2 wks are the hardest,so at least you'll have your oh there to share in the nightfeeds,then hopefully by wk 3 your wee man will be in a kind of routine.
The 1st 2 wks were just chaos here,oran was awake all night and sleeping all day.
When I got home from hospital my dh kept oran downstairs for the 1st 2 nights so I had 2 nights full and unbroken sleep,it made me feel human again,and able to cope!
Then we took turns getting up until he went back to work.


----------



## gilz82

That was lovely of your DH Vbaby, i think looking after ourselves is one thing that we are all likely to forget about a little, so to get some proper rest must have been fantastic.

I do think that my OH will be pretty hands on once the jellybean arrives, i know he's already starting to feel guilty about how much of the time he won't be there to help.

Thankfully my sister who stays nearby is a total sweetheart, so when my OH goes back to work i think she'll be in and out quite frequently.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH is working with his work to start paternity leave as soon as I give birth because there's no way of knowing for sure if LO is going to be early or late. He's also wanting to take some vacation time. I think he's going to take one week of pat leave and 2 weeks of vacation :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh lovely,3 wks for you too ozzie!!
Yeh gilz,he is a star,I probably don't give him enough credit!
He is very hands on now,but to start with he wasn't!!
I think it took a lot of argueing when we had shay for him to realize i'm not doing it all on my own,so now he just mucks in and doesn't have to be asked.

Thats great your sis is nearby,and do you know what,a few months after your lil boy is born,he'll be great company for you when oh is away.You'll never be lonely again lol!
My 2 are great company,and always cheer me up,thats not to say i'm not glad to see the back of them at bedtime though!


----------



## gilz82

vbaby3 said:


> Thats great your sis is nearby,and do you know what,a few months after your lil boy is born,he'll be great company for you when oh is away.You'll never be lonely again lol!
> My 2 are great company,and always cheer me up,thats not to say i'm not glad to see the back of them at bedtime though!

You know in all of the masses of thinking I've done about becoming a mum I honestly hadn't even realised that Vbaby. It'll be lovely not to feel lonely rattling around in the house.

Oh I meant to ask do any of you girls know when you are supposed to get told or enquire about nhs antenatal classes? My mw hasn't mentioned them.


----------



## tas1

Hey Ladies,

Havent been on here for a while! How are you all? What have you been up to? What baby buys you got recently?

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to ask do any of you girls know when you are supposed to get told or enquire about nhs antenatal classes? My mw hasn't mentioned them.
> 
> no-one told me, ive had to keep asking about them, and every time i ask the MW says to remind her at my next apointment!!:shrug:
> 
> Ladies,a bit OT here.
> Does anyone know if one of your parents are prone to tumours alot, is it likey the problem is passed down to the next generation(ie me)?. I have nothing to do with my mother, she said&did some pretty evil things, did give a few 2nd chances, but they were blown so i cut all ties.
> I hear on facebook she has a cancerous tumour in her stomach, when i was young she had two benign tumours removed from her neck as well.
> Physically i take after her, with the bad skin, body shape etc etc, and ive begun to wonder what the likely hood is of these crap genes meaning i could be prone to the above later in life?.:shrug::dohh::shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## gilz82

I honestly don't know Madcat, maybe your doc or mw could shed more light on the hereditary risk if there are any.


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh maybe, from what ive read most stomach cancers are sporadic but theres one or two types which are linked to genes.
I think it could be worth considering talking to my gp, but i doubt the NHS does genetic testing(?)


----------



## gilz82

Yeah you are probably right that the nhs won't be interested in doing genetic testing. I'm sure they'll refer you to a lovely company who'll charge you a fortune to do it! 

Thought I'd stick up a few pictures of our nursery. Still waiting on the cot bedding coming and we need to get some pictures but I think it doesn't look too bad :thumbup:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/4d2efdc0.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/e4db52c6.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/49851e1f.jpg


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> yeh maybe, from what ive read most stomach cancers are sporadic but theres one or two types which are linked to genes.
> I think it could be worth considering talking to my gp, but i doubt the NHS does genetic testing(?)

Madcat, GPs can refer individuals for genetic testing. However they need to meet certain criteria, and cant promise there will be a specific test for the condition one is looking for. If possible it would be worth trying to obtain more info from family, regarding previous lumps and bumps, what age diagnosed/removed etc. Knowing the type of cancer she now has would be invaluable as this would provide some idea of risks in itself.

However most cancers are mulitfactorial (ie not just gene dependant). It depends on lifestyle and environmental factors. I found this snippet:

_There is a continuous spectrum of disease extending from disorders that are almost wholly genetic &#8211; single-gene disorders such as Huntingdon&#8217;s disease &#8211; with minimal contribution from the environment, to those caused predominantly by environmental factors like trauma or poisoning. 

Multifactorial inheritance lies along the spectrum where there is interplay between environmental factors and genetic factors, either with contribution from a single gene or several genes (polygenic) with lower penetrance. This includes many common diseases including cancer, diabetes, CHD, multiple sclerosis, sub-arachnoid haemorrhage and cleft palate. 

Familial clustering of the disease is often present, as families share genes and environment. 

A frequently quoted figure is that 1-5% of those with a multifactorial condition within the general population will have a single-gene disorder which is responsible, and it is important to identify these people as they are often at the highest risk. Important examples are breast cancer, type 2 diabetes and CHD._

So if you had the gene, all these other factors come into play. If she is a smoker, for example, would make a massive difference to her risk of stomach cancer. 

If you are worried, see your GP. At least they can examine you and take a family history (what is known). Go armed with all the health info you know about your parents and your siblings. A GP can always ring the genetics department for advice, as a referral is often unecessary.

Hope this helps.

Happy v-day Molly x

lovely nursery Gilz! Ours still has two boys shoved in it bah. Waiting for OH to get loft re-wired.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh gilz thats looking wonderful!, you got really decent furniture in there i can tell!!, looks well sturdy. (Dh wanted furniture like this but unlike you, we never saved for it for years... we have tried to go middle of the range in NEXT but its still flat pack:growlmad: ).

Our cot need asembling and the rest comes from next on the 1st feb.


----------



## madcatwoman

thankyou molly:thumbup:

its hard being as i have nothing to do with my mother, so i cant find out what lumps she had before (i just know she never had chemo or anything, they were just removed) and all i know now is this stomach tumour is cancerous, but dont know what kind. I get what your saying though, the doc would need more info. If testing were available i think id want it, simply because if i was at risk i would know better than to ignore any early symptoms which could be dismissed as IBS or something.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat. It is pretty sturdy furniture but the cot converts to a bed so I thought we'd hopefully get the use of it. It probably wasn't as expensive as you'd imagine, plenty of the stuff in the next range is similar prices. 

I feel seriously sick tonight, but on a good note I saw my belly move from the outside for the first time tonight while in the bath :wohoo: that's still only the second time I've felt the jellybean move properly.


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> thankyou molly:thumbup:
> 
> its hard being as i have nothing to do with my mother, so i cant find out what lumps she had before (i just know she never had chemo or anything, they were just removed) and all i know now is this stomach tumour is cancerous, but dont know what kind. I get what your saying though, the doc would need more info. If testing were available i think id want it, simply because if i was at risk i would know better than to ignore any early symptoms which could be dismissed as IBS or something.

I know its not really helpful to just say 'sit back and wait for symptoms'.

An examination and a history (whatever you have) would help them formulate an idea what they are looking for. Her neck lumps may be relevant, they may not. Its really hard to say. But go and have a chat. I have rung the geneticists in the past just to ask their opinion as to whether referral would be helpful or not. If they say yes, then they will refer you on the NHS.

We are getting a cot from OHs ex - it was bought for his DS by his parents so he figured it would be nice to have this baby in it too. And cheaper for us! Think its a M&Ps one. 

Havent got half the stuff arranged you guys have. I know we are going to go right to the wire and I will be stressing at the end. Well I guess as long as :baby: has a boob and a bed, it'll be okay....


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Madcat. It is pretty sturdy furniture but the cot converts to a bed so I thought we'd hopefully get the use of it. It probably wasn't as expensive as you'd imagine, plenty of the stuff in the next range is similar prices.
> 
> I feel seriously sick tonight, but on a good note I saw my belly move from the outside for the first time tonight while in the bath :wohoo: that's still only the second time I've felt the jellybean move properly.

Hee I cant wait for that. It kinda looks like Alien!

Shame you are feeling sick Gilz :hugs:

My heartburn appears to be passing which is good. Joint pains still problematic, but improving. I hate being poorly. Back to work tomorrow :growlmad:

And for tonight....I feel Season 7 of 24 calling us....go Jack Bauer:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Loopy that totally right. Food and somewhere to sleep will be all the matters. I'm only as organised as we bought everything in early january so that my OH could help choose stuff. 

I emailed the place we got our gender scan done and they don't think there would be problem with a 4d scan and my placenta. If there was they would only charge us the price for a 2d growth scan. Problem is I don't think my OH is greatly keen on having a 4d scan.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Loopy that totally right. Food and somewhere to sleep will be all the matters. I'm only as organised as we bought everything in early january so that my OH could help choose stuff.
> 
> I emailed the place we got our gender scan done and they don't think there would be problem with a 4d scan and my placenta. If there was they would only charge us the price for a 2d growth scan. Problem is I don't think my OH is greatly keen on having a 4d scan.

Thats good that they can do it with an anterior placenta....maybe you will end up with a few more profile shots!!:winkwink:

Maybe you will be able to sweet talk your OH.

Mine is dead against a 4d scan. In fact, I think it was the first thing he said - 'Dont be asking for one of those bloody awful scans!':haha::haha: He said its because the babies look awful - I think in reality he is just a tight-arse Yorkshireman.


----------



## molly85

madcat loopy is ya ountain of knowledge, the one thing i do know is worry makes it worse.
gilz its so cute that room, matts done our shelves and posters so it looks nearly finished.
thanks for vday comments girls. today has physically been agony but productive


----------



## gilz82

Oh good luck for tomorrow Molly, hope work is ok :hugs:

Loopy my OH is sort of the same opinion that he doesn't like the 4d scan pictures plus he just doesn't want to spend the money :dohh:


----------



## molly85

thats matt on 4d scans thank god we get another NHS one.

Thanks Gilz, its just 4 hours but I am meant to be scanning notes Oh the joy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Thank you for all your support yesterday :hugs: Sorry I wasnt around for long but I wanted to get an earlish night in because I knew working today was going to be a bit of a nightmare and I wasnt wrong :dohh: I feel better today infact amazingly so considering I felt so down yesterday and have major crap on at work right now :lol: Work isnt stressing me at all however I have decided and realised a few things......I cant go on Mat Leave knowing the stuff I do and be happy living with not doing a thing about it :( I know this is the right thing to do now because all else has failed. I dont even care about the outcome its all about doing the right thing now :thumbup: If I loose my job then so be it...I will still get my Mat Pay as I am entitled to that and they still have to pay me it however I know I am worth more than a place that is run by a man who asks his employees to do `unsafe` working practices :nope: He took the biscuit today however I refused to do his `risky and unsafe` task although it wasnt for lack of him trying :nope: I spoke with my colleague early and we are speaking from the same page so to speak so now we take action because talking and trying to work through the issues is obviously a no-go with him and we have exhausted all avenues trying. I refuse to put myself at risk any longer and dont want to work in a place where this is asked of me! So well wish me luck :thumbup:

Molly goodluck at work hon hope it all goes ok :kiss:

I spent 20mins earlier catching up :dohh: and was LMAO :rofl: you Ladies with your fanny pads and tit pads (was that right :shrug:) Damn :baby: brain again :haha: I hope it returns soon he he he!

No advice to add to Peanut and Vbaby except I agree always sani pads are better than `maternity mattresses` :haha: they are truly awful :wacko: They dont tend to soak up much, bunch in the middle of your lady garden and leak :wacko: I found the nighttime always great too and used those and the `purple` daytime ones....I also bought ones with wing to avoid leakage onto pants :) as for (.)(.) OMG is all I can say....day 3 after delivery I felt like flaming PAMELA ANDERSON they were HUGE and I felt like they were stuck right under my chin.....an instant boob uplift if I have ever seen one :rofl: I was sort of walking like a pigeon with my chest all `puffed` up it was a case of `hey look at these babies` sadly they didnt stay like that :haha: and gosh did they kill a real burning feeling :wacko: 

Love the furniture/nursery Gilz and :wohoo: for movements in the bath :)

Am sure I have totally missed loads out...sorry I cant remember anything else I have read :dohh:


----------



## molly85

lol madly sod bump pictures we need to do milk coming in ones.


----------



## sequeena

Madly seems I missed something so sorry I wasn't around :hugs:

AFM my hands are still killing from the cannulas. GRR


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello. I am not good today. :( After my terrible night and nausea yesterday I had a tricky morning with Byron and my mum. Ate some baked potato for lunch at 2pm then left at half past. Finally got to Newcastle at almost 6pm! The A1 is just horrendous at the moment. Meeting was just brilliant but I didn't stop and got NO food at all. Turns out the only veg was unsuitable cheese anyway. I had to refuel on the way home so figured I'd just get BK. Left at half 9 (too late) and stopped at the biggest services only to find all food was closed. I also lost my special ring and had a check at services but couldn't see it in the car. So I rang DH and just cried then set off again. I finally got home at half 12. Ate some toast and came to bed getting to sleep probably half 1. But I woke at half 4 with tummy ache. Felt bad though couldn't understand why given I'd eaten nothing but it came to nothing. Then the insomnia kicked in and I've not been able to get back to sleep. So no food and 3hrs sleep and loads of work to do :cry: I've already retched over a mouthful of toast which I had to spit out. Will be very surprised if I don't chuck this morning. So pissed off and tired and shakey and ill.

Sorry for the total moan, I feel really hard done by. :(


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut you are really having a horrible time of it aren't you. Arent you owed time off in lieu of working extra hours yesterday? You could use them to recuperate today. :hugs:

Oh and happy 28 weeks Peanut and Madcat :wohoo:
Happy 23 weeks Loopy :wohoo:
And happy 24 weeks and viabilty day to me :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Peanut I prescribe bed, get your ass back there, work into the evening if need be you need more sleep.

Yay V day Gilz. another mile stone hit. Vay to all the other girlies to. 

Im looking forward to getting home from work and maybe having a nice nap as I will be very sleepy.

Sequeena sounds like a nasty hospital visit, suprised tehy haven't pulled you off the pills instead


----------



## gilz82

Molly definitely rest for you today after work. Hopefully everything goes as it should today. 

I've got the physio today at 11, hoping that she'll be able to help me a little bit.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all!

Loopy, apollogies, it was you i ment to thank for the advice (baby brain:dohh:), thanks very much for taking the time to answer my question.
ive had a sleep on it/spoke to DH and decided its just one of those things, that anyone can be prone to cancer in the end, but when im older if i have any funny symptoms i know not to palm them of as IBS 1st hand and to get checked out.

Peanut:hugs:, what an awful night for you, and i just cant believe youre still so ill, i say this every time, but i dont know how you cope with it. I think we need to lock you up, induce sleep and wake you up on april 21st:thumbup:


Gilz:happydance:dont you just love movements, and for some reason you might find(as i do) that the best ones are when youre having a soak in the bath!!

The creame egg saga continues. DH came home from work with 3, to replace the ones he let roll behind the cooker!:haha:

28 weeks---well blow me down!


----------



## gilz82

Aw that was good of your DH Madcat. Did he give you control of the creme eggs this time or are they still hidden and being rationed :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw that was good of your DH Madcat. Did he give you control of the creme eggs this time or are they still hidden and being rationed :haha:

ive taken control this time, they are on the kitchen windowsill where i can keep my eye on them!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Did you manage to get a better nights sleep last night Madcat?


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello again. I got a bit of sleep after the boy's left but the dog woke me woofing at 9. Slept again but my mum just phoned so I think this is my lot. Can't decide if I feel better or worse for it. My tummy is still off though I don't understand how it can be without food yesterday. I suppose it really is 100% preg symptom.

Madcat please do knock me out til the baby comes, that would be excellent!

Not claiming the time off in lieu officially. I'll not doing any work on my last time so will use it to ease my conscience then or another unproductive day. But it's illegal to work within 11 hours of finishing a shift so I can't work til half 11 and I intend to stick to it! Got too much to do today to take any more time.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, no, afraid i had another crap nights sleep, it was my hips again,im just about the ring asda and ask if they have one of their cheapie single duvets in, because if they have, im going to get one and try that,ive exhausted everything else.

Peanut, climb into a freezer, lower your temp,induce coma,and i'll come and retrieve you in april hun!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I feel fan-bloody-tastic this morning :dance:

Molly goodluck at work...plenty of rest this eve you will prob need it :thumbup: Happy V-Day for yesterday sorry its a bit late :dohh:

Gilz hon Happy-V Day for today :wohoo: and goodluck with the physio...I can highly recommend the tubigrip type bump support :thumbup: 

Happy 28wks madcat and Peanut and vbaby for tomorrow :wohoo: D-Day is getting closer cant believe I am 27wks tomorrow :wacko:

Well plans for today :) I am going to have breakfast in a few then clean my living room and kitchen and then shower and dress and probably go into town :wohoo: Now I have a meet with my colleague and union this aft but it clashes with school run so am hoping I can get a hold of my sister to collect Oliver and sit him for a few hours for me so me and my colleague can show a united front....I really really dont want to take him with him cause my boy has ants in his pants :haha: and he will not sit still I can guarantee it :wacko: However I feel very determined and happy with our decision so :wohoo: things can only get better :)

Not sure if I said but my GTT TEST WAS NORMAL :dance: So no GD here BRING ON A NATURAL BIRTH AND DELIVERY :dance:

madcat now I really want a creme egg :rofl: its only 10am WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too early for chocolate :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat now I really want a creme egg :rofl: its only 10am WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too early for chocolate :haha:

i had mine for breakfast after my piece of toast, its never too early!!!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Madly fantastic news about the GTT results :wohoo: and happy 27 weeks tomorrow!!

I'm with Madcat on the chocolate thing, never too early. In fact these days I just eat what takes my fancy when it takes my fancy otherwise I end up eating toast or cereal!


----------



## madcatwoman

thats the spirit gilz!!!! nom..nom..nomm nomm.....:coffee:

well, i got me a single duvet, and will fold it a bit and try it under my mattress sheet tonight!.

also bought my first ever pack of nappies today, thought maybe we should start buying a pack here and there, spread the cost, and stock up!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girlies!!
Hope work went ok molly,sorry didn't say it yest,and also happy belated v day!!
Happy v day gilz!!
And 28wks ,and 27 wks etc to everyone!

Madly thats fantastic news your gtt came back clear!
Gilz your nursery looks gorgeous,love the cot.
Peanut,don't know what to say,can't believe what a shit time you're having,so i'll just send you a:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Madcat,hope the duvet under your sheet works for you.I have been very jammy,and touch wood sleeping like a baby.Only disturbance for me is pee trips,back and hips are grand.

It is never too early for chocolate,and sometimes chocolate and coffee are the best breakfast ever!!

WEll I had doc app this morning,all is good,and baby is as I thought head down and butt under my ribs:thumbup:,hope she stays like that and she'll be all set for the off in 3 months!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good news Vbaby :hugs:

Well the physio gave me a very attractive :dohh: velcro maternity support band to help with my hips. Also told me that I now have sciatica which is not helpful but such is life. 

Madcat I hope your duvet works, let us know tomorrow and I might go buy one too :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, i never feel much going on up by my ribs, occassionally i'll feel a flutter up by there. but thats it. when the sonographer looked for his feet she scanned me a fraction below my ribs, in the picture it showed that his legs were bent up and feet/ankles crossed. All the action was below my bellybutton.
I cant decide if ive gotten used to the kicks or weather theyre not quite as hard as they used to be. it seems like the kicks are a bit softer, still get pokes and ripples all over my tummy, so im wondering if the space is starting to fill up in there and theres not the same amount of room for full blown kicks anymore?.

I'll let you know about the duvet tomorrow morning gilz!


----------



## madcatwoman

anyone seen this? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/520815-had-baby-ayden-29-5-a.html
this girl had her boy at 29+5 weeks, its amazing really,more amazing to think that next week my boy could more or less look like this in the flesh!


----------



## gilz82

Wow he looks like a proper little person. He certainly seems to be a fighter too given he held on in there til 29 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Funny madcat,I'd just read that thread and was gonna say it to yous!
He looks fab for 29wks,to think our lo's will be that size nxt wk,and he seems to be doing so well,its amazing.

Sounds like your wee man is transverse,still lying across.
It makes no difference at this stage anyway,i only recognized which was she was lying coz its the way my boys were for the end of the pregnancies.
I can actually feel her moving her head,against my cervix!its a mad feeling,then there'd a hard bit under my rib to 1 side,the sides change,and thats her bum,she moves it from side to side lol!
And then I get kicks under the opposite rib to where her butt is,and punches low down.
She can still change positions,but neither boys did at this stage.
There's definately less space in there,so i'm feeling more just movement rather than specific kicks if you know what I mean.

Gilz hope your new sexy belt thing helps with your hips.
I've sciatica off and on too,had it a lot with Oran,this lo seems to be moved off the nerve for now anyway.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Sounds like your wee man is transverse,still lying across.
> .

yeh, thats it, im sat here now and have felt and seen his head to one side of me, i just googled transverse and thats exactly what i feel and how i was scanned

if he moves, thats great, but if he didnt im not overly worried about a c-section, id be scared but no-more than the next person. now yo have said that, all the feelings are making more sense,esp where i find the HB too. because ive been trying to work out his position for an age!
 



Attached Files:







19162.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vbaby3

He has loads of time to move,I think they can move around up til 36wks or something,and then the head can engage anytime from then.
For us 2nd or 3rd time mams they can change position even further on,the head doesn't have to engage until the start of labour.


----------



## gilz82

How can you girls tell which way your babies are lying? I have absolutely no idea how he's lying. I think possibly still breech cos I have only felt movement low down or on days when I've got no movement my bladder gets stomped on all day. Am I supposed to be able to able to feel baby parts through my bump? :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz your lo is still a few wks behind ours and you've only started to feel movement,in a few wks you might have a better idea.
The only reason I knew what way she was lying is coz its my 3rd,I didn't have a clue 1st time round until near the end.
In a few wks you might be able to feel a hard roundy thing,which will be his head or his bum,or you might not,and when he's head down you'll know all about it,coz you'll feel his wee head moving against you foo foo!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz you'll get a better idea as you feel more movements and as he gets bigger. It's not easy and even the MWs get it wrong! There are differences in how fingers and feet feel, and elbows and knees feel different again. They if you lie down and press about you can often find a bum or a head. It's a bit of a jigsaw, but it's about piecing all the different feelings together.

Well I went through all the applications for my job and have shortlisted 5, we are interviewing a week tomorrow. I have earache and a headache. I need to walk the dog and eat some lunch as I had to start reading apps straight away. My phone meeting with my manager was pretty good. She said really positive things about my draft strategy and wants me to have more time to really complete it. I've also had feedback on my reward and recognition policy form everyone. So far it looks good but then I haven't read HR's response yet! :winkwink: Anyway I feel pleased that my first ever strategy written entirely off the top of my head is going down well. :smug: And even more pleased I can relax about it a bit as I need to do my newsletter today and bloody well look after myself! DH is working late. Sigh.

Anyway, I'm done with the whinging for now! Glad you have a duvet madcat, hope it helps you as much as it did me. Another tip is if you get a foam cotbed mattress stick that under! It's a bit small but ok and really comfy! Any foam mattress that will fit is even better than a duvet. I had the cotbed mattress that we were given (we bought a new sprung one) plus duvet on top of that! I was STILL sore towards the final weeks but I would've never slept for months without them.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> How can you girls tell which way your babies are lying? I have absolutely no idea how he's lying. I think possibly still breech cos I have only felt movement low down or on days when I've got no movement my bladder gets stomped on all day. Am I supposed to be able to able to feel baby parts through my bump? :blush:

hun, i feel his head on one side of my bump, hard and round, and sometimes if he pushes with his feet his head makes my bump lopsided and that side is even harder&round (if you take a look at the picture above- you'll see what i mean). then i have pokes which are felt around the more central of my belly- his fingers!!. & HB is low!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :flower: hopefully in a few weeks he'll be a chunkier little monkey and I'll be able to feel body parts :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

vbaby3 said:


> Meant to ask you all before,how long will your oh/dh's have off work after lo is born?
> Do they get paternity leave over there?
> They don't get anything officially here,but my husbands employer did give him 3 days paid afterwards,then dh had saved up his hols too so was able to take 2 wks.
> Really hoping this lo comes when she's due as he has that easter wk off anyhow,then he won't have to take days from his 2 wks summer hols,

They don't give any paternity leave over here! nothing! So dh has to use vacation days for it. He can only afford to take a week. :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Same here dare,we're hoping his employer will give him 3 days paid like he did last 2 times,but that was only a gesture of good will,they don't have to give anything.
Then if lo comes when she's due he'll have that wk off anyway.
Hoping he doesn't have to take too many days from his 2 summer wks off


----------



## pinkclaire

I've tried to catch up but cant remember anything! 

update again? :haha:

I'm ok, just at work so sneaking on quickly, hopefully I will get the internet back by the end of next week! We also dont have TV as there is no TV aerial in our house, there is virgin and sky, tried both with a box and neither worked, so have applied for virgin but wont be set up until 9th of Feb, I am so bored with no internet or TV! We have watched a lot of dvds.


----------



## PeanutBean

DH will have his two weeks off. We might tack some leave on to it. He needs to get booking his holiday for the year anyway as he nearly all of it and it runs to September. Needs to get in there for the summer! Oh I can't wait! It'll be ace to go camping with the four of us (and maybe dog!). Byron'll be loads of fun on day trips and things now he's really interested in stuff. Though I don't know how we'll all fit on the airbed together! :lol:

I forget to say that when I finally got up this morning I found the neighbour has workmen in who had emptied all the rubbish into our garden pending skip. she just thinks she owns it, not that she is only allowed to pass through it. I asked a workman when I took the dog but skip came while I was out and it's all been emptied away now. What a cow though. A normal person would've said but it at the end of my garden as that's my neighbours. Blocking our gate and probably decking the lawn. Ugh. I hate my neighbour.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's shit being so undervalued isn't it pink? :(


----------



## PeanutBean

By the way, check out my pumpkin! No way is she a pumpkin! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Peanut! I really need to get a fruit one for me, I wonder what my pink bump is?

I think all of us have got crap off our employers havent we! I know hes mad because I came back pregnant, but he has a family, surely he understands that you have to do the best for your family?


----------



## PeanutBean

He's a man isn't he? ;)


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah fair point!

I HATE not having the internet, I realise how much of my life revolves around it, its very lonely at mine at the moment


----------



## gilz82

I hated not having the internet when we moved. 

Have you gotten all settled now Pink?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Great news on the sexy support belt Gilz :winkwink: they really do make a difference as does the duvet under sheet trick madcat :thumbup: After Peanut suggested it I went and bought one and its fab certainly helps me get a good nights sleep although does nothing to stop the nighttime trips to the loo sadly :dohh:

pink I can sympathise where work is concerned :hugs: and Peanuts right men are men....my boss has two young children infact one baby but :nope: not an ounce of understanding!

At my scan on Saturday it was confirmed Charlie is head down as I thought the same as Oliver (he was head down all pregnancy!) however hes sort of curled to my left with his spine and back on my left side, bum under right rib and his feet go across under my ribs so when I get kicked in my bladder its by his feet :haha: It a damn shock when he kicks out and it makes me jump :lol:

Well I have had a very productive day :dance:
The union meeting was called off because the rep got held up in court dealing with a case so we are re-arranging hopefully for next Wednesday but tbh I know what we have decided and that was the hardest part so its all up from here :thumbup:

I cleaned my living room and kitchen and went into town....I bought *110* always sanitary towels :haha: two nighties and matching pj bottoms (wanted a dressing gown but still on my list as didnt see one I liked!) some johnsons top to toe bath stuff for Charlie and some packs of nappy bags and then I went to Tescos and apart from 6 creme eggs, a packet of biscuits and an apple sponge pudding and custard I bought tea :rofl: Then I did school run, took Oliver for his hair cutting, fed him his tea, vacumed the living room and now am taking a break before I shower him ready for bed and school tomorrow :thumbup: So very very productive...feel like am getting lots done alately :dohh:

and I came back to an email and I WON A BABY COMPETITION :wohoo: Heres what I won........

https://www.learningcurve.com/product/detail/Y1058A5?locale=en_GB


----------



## vbaby3

OOOOH congrats madly,that looks like a very handy wee number for night feeds!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby...I never win anything so am quite chuffed tbh :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, thats a brilliant win you had!!! well done!!:thumbup:

with baby B lying the way he is, it doesnt half make my lower bump ache as the day wears on, he's like a little ball all curled up down there!, im looking forward to a bath in a min when i can flattern out a bit.

I so hope my duvet works tonight:shrug:


DH has assembled our cot bed!!:happydance::happydance: i was so pleased when he came home early and said he'd put it together. Quite emotional watching him put it all together, in the bedroom that used to be his childhood room.. i think i'll dress it tomorrow, we have a lovely quilt for it (although i know baby b cant use a quilt for 12 months, plus he'll be in the basket 1st) but it'll look nice.


----------



## gilz82

Congrats on your competition win and productive day Madly :wohoo:

Madcat it is weird but wonderful having a nursery isn't it. I just want the baby to put in it right now!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies with kids, we're all out for the sure start grant. They've just changed the rules (again) and decided you only get it if your baby is born before 11th April or your EDD is before then. Nice one Tory scum.


----------



## molly85

I'm alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had to have a nap earlier and man do i hurt. got my schedule planned and what i need to do. I have already been referred to as the team secratary, even had my tea made for me lol.

Another 4 hour day tomorrow.

Well done madly matt even said it looked goood.

Peanut I am determined to get that grant I work to hard for my taxes not to get something back and I don't meanmy tax return


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Congrats on your competition win and productive day Madly :wohoo:
> 
> Madcat it is weird but wonderful having a nursery isn't it. I just want the baby to put in it right now!!

you said it!, its VERY strange!, i walk past the room now and then and look in...and well, i dont know, nice, but weird!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies the nursery turns out to be the best room in the house when you start getting it ready for your baby :) I used to just go into Olivers whilst still pregnant just to touch and look at things :lol: 

Peanut that sucks :growlmad: I didnt think we would qualify anyways :nope: we never qualify for anything :wacko: and cant believe we missed the HIP by one damn day....my MW wont swing it she says she cant :(

Well am pretty chuffed with my win as is DH :lol: I also ordered online a dressing gown and some more pj pants to go with the ones I bought in town today oh and a new pair of non mat Jeans to wear once I have Charlie :) Cash will be tight when am on Mat Leave so I have been trying to buy me odd bits now :thumbup: 

Oh and I won a baby k all in one going out suit for Charlie on ebay absolute bargain :wohoo: was dispatched today so hoping to recieve tomorrow or maybe Saturday.

Peanut I too have been having sort of a dicky/crampy tummy too :( I also have an headache at the minute too :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Wow madly congrats!!

I'm off to the doctors tomorrow, after the hospital drama I don't particularly want to see any healthcare professional at the minute!

I've lost weight too, my engagement ring keeps slipping :dohh:


----------



## molly85

madly what size pj bottoms did you get? and how tall are u again?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I bought size 20/22 as I am generally a size 20 and my regular ones are lose but the ones I bought draw string in and I go figure am going to get bigger in the next 3mths :wacko: plenty of space to lounge in cause I cant stand anything to be tight :lol: I`m 5`9


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly wow on the win! That's great! Peanut I read it has to be your first child to get the sure start grant anyway?

What's this duvet trick? I need to know! My spd/sciatica is awful at the moment! 

Getting settled in thanks, will feel more like home when all our furniture gets delivered and we get the internet! We also don't have tv as we have no aerial at the moment so I feel very isolated! X


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> I bought size 20/22 as I am generally a size 20 and my regular ones are lose but the ones I bought draw string in and I go figure am going to get bigger in the next 3mths :wacko: plenty of space to lounge in cause I cant stand anything to be tight :lol: I`m 5`9

We're about the same size but I'm 5'8 :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

pink hon put a spare duvet under the bottom sheet on your bed....its lush to lay on and ever since Peanut suggested it I have slept well most nights with the exception of the ones when DH feels the need to keep me awake snoring or pulling my hair :trouble:


----------



## gilz82

Pink it's where you put a duvet underneath your fitted bedsheet and lie on top of that. I haven't tried it yet but a lot of the girls are swearing it's helping with spd, hip pain and sciatica. 

Oops madly just beat me to it :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sequeena said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I bought size 20/22 as I am generally a size 20 and my regular ones are lose but the ones I bought draw string in and I go figure am going to get bigger in the next 3mths :wacko: plenty of space to lounge in cause I cant stand anything to be tight :lol: I`m 5`9
> 
> We're about the same size but I'm 5'8 :thumbup:Click to expand...

I reckon cause we have similar body shapes/sizes hon your baby bump will be as big as mine was at 15wks :lol: I too have lost weight and my wedding ring is getting so loose am considering getting one of those sizer things you clip into the inner side to stop me losing it cause it would break my heart if I did :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz it really does work :) Its lovely to lay on and the only support pillow I now use is one between my legs to sort of keep them in line iykwim!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DH is making me a cup of tea which I`m going to have with some lovely choccie biscuits might help cure this headache mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I bought size 20/22 as I am generally a size 20 and my regular ones are lose but the ones I bought draw string in and I go figure am going to get bigger in the next 3mths :wacko: plenty of space to lounge in cause I cant stand anything to be tight :lol: I`m 5`9
> 
> We're about the same size but I'm 5'8 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon cause we have similar body shapes/sizes hon your baby bump will be as big as mine was at 15wks :lol: I too have lost weight and my wedding ring is getting so loose am considering getting one of those sizer things you clip into the inner side to stop me losing it cause it would break my heart if I did :cry:Click to expand...

I reckon so madly, Sean reckons I'll be a monster sized preggo lady within a few weeks :lol: ooh yes where do I get those? I lost mine once and freaked out, can't bear to lose it again!


----------



## gilz82

I'm going to try it tonight Madly just with our king size duvet in half since my OH isn't here. If its brilliant I'll get a cheap duvet at the weekend so my OH can have some duvet when he's home :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think they can be bought from most jewellers...I meant to pop into hsamuel cause I think they do them today but forgot :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The duvet I bought was kingsize cause I didnt have a full size spare :dohh: and that was the only size the shop had at sort notice. Its massive but I folded it in half and laid it under the bottom sheet on my half of the bed...well its my half when DH doesnt invade it :haha:....its great :thumbup: So soft and lovely to lay on!


----------



## molly85

i'v been doing the quilt thing for ages hence the only being woken by bladder and night sweats. I have 2 single 13 togs, and a 4 tog kingsize folded duvet plus huge pillows under there


we've just put up the asda travel cot molly liked it and it fits back in its bag


----------



## PeanutBean

On the grants:
Madly, with edd of 16th you DO qualify! Madcat has already had hers. You need to insist on that form.
Molly, the sure start had very specific criteria and most people aren't eligible with their first child. Child tax credit is on there which would be the most common benefit for second children. It's all a special con.
Pink, they announced that after april we wouldn't get it for subsequent children (it used to be for all children) and this was taken to be reaching your 29tu week, when you can apply from, before April. A thread was made in third tri yesterday after Gemie discovered that direct.gov now says you have to give birth or have edd before 11th. NOWHERE else says this and lots of calls to various lines and things show no staff are aware of the change either. But two people have just received rejection letters based on already having a child and their edd. It's a f***ing joke. We've all be going through our pregnancies expecting to receive it then the rules have been changed just as we become eligible. People are appealing. Dunno whether anything will come of it. If i've not heard anything I might apply next week anyway.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: molly how on earth does your bottom sheet fit over that little lot :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

I always felt like princess and the pea last preg! DH couldn't get best me for the ledge up to where I lay! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

We won't get the surestart grant, I don't get any benefits and neither does Sean. I actually just got turned down from DLA because I'm not enough of a nutcase *sigh* even if I had DLA I still couldn't claim it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut I did tell my MW about madcat (well I explained a friend has recieved who due 21st April!) but she said she has queried many a time with the advice line etc and ifs def 15th cut off so with my EDD of 16th I still miss out. She said she tried to swing it for one or two of her other ladies in similar boat and apparently they got rejection letters so assures me I will not get it and she has had a slap on the wrists for doing it :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ugh I feel :sick: self inflicted :haha: I just ate a whole packet of 8 foxs choccie biscuits with my cup of tea :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Sequeea you should be able to get the sickness elliment of esa which i think counts for surestart. I have done esa or my clients who have Mental health issues ( I was on anti d's til i got pg) they all get esa as they can't work, if your still on meds and pg i'd say u qualify for not working.

it's a stretch on the bottom sheet i may get a king size or usea king size flat if it annoys me to much. i can do very good hospital bed corners, got matt stuck in bed a few weeks ago


----------



## sequeena

They won't let me have ESA either, how nuts is that? OH earns too much :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Ahhh nightmare. 

Bids i see u lurking


----------



## Bids

haha hey molly just trying to catch up??!!! Bloody hell ive missed too much dunno why im even trying :haha:

how are you all :flower: 

been to pick our new car up today 4 and half hour drive all round trip im knackered but the car is awesome

cant wait to see the MW on monday to be measured still have hardly any bump :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Bids :wave:

Am trying to get my head around this tax credits thingy on direct.gov feeling very confused :dohh:

We get the family element currently which is 545.00 but according to the website we should get 2,300 element for each child paid on top of this what I dont understand is why the fook we dont :trouble:

Our income is under 40k but wont be now with DHs promotion....cant bloody win!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly it's really complicated. There are maximum allowances per child and per family that can be awarded but they are knocked down due to income. For example, before we were paying loads of childcare (he had 1 day a week for two months) our award would say childcare element £X and below it reduction due to income which would be all of it. They giveth and they taketh away!

Hmrc has a tax credit calculator online BUT it runs April to April so will calculate what you would get for only two months now (so you'd need to multiy by 6, approximately) BUT the rules all change again in April. That's why it's best to phone them and discuss it.

Madly I am really angry about your mw. Madcat has got the cash do we KNOW 21st is cut off. I think you should email hmrc and get them to respond confirming it then show this to your MW. The people she has rung much be her mw informers. Mine was the same, said they had been told 15th. I said about madcat and was insistent and we both got cross (not with each other, with the government!). It's clearly an attempt to confuse and get a bunch of women to not receive what they are entitled to. You can't let them win!!

Oo I'm so angry with this government!!!!


----------



## Bids

hey madly :D

ive been looking at the grants etc too and i cant work out why my mate gets the surestart and i dont?!! im sure she doesnt get any benefits so what can the difference be - i'll have to ask her when i next speak to her...

bloody confusing and annoying isnt it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies 

I did call the HIP helpline hon told then my LMP edd of 16th however my scan disagrees but MW places me in the middle on examination and she has wrote my EDD of 16th on my MATB1 form....he said if she wrote the 16th on my claim form I would qualify and he couldnt see how she wouldnt be happy to do this however on speaking with her she flat out refused and said she had been reprimanded as she has tried to swing for other ladies and that it was def def def 15th cut off...I explained what the HIP helpline told me and also knew of ladies due after 15th who had recieved but she was adamant she couldnt do it!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for the info on the duvet I'll try it tomorrow!

Peanut I went on today to look into it so didn't realise it had changed :dohh: surely your more likely to need it with a second child as you don't have the chance to save up? For 9 months after james was born I was on mat pay and my OH unemployed, we could really do with that money to help but nevermind!

It seems like our babies will just miss out on a lot. 

What's happening with tax credits after april? I didn't know anything was changing?
Also their a pain in the bum to work out, irony know why it's so complicated but if your not happy appeal, we did and my payments went from 100 a month to 800 not sure how it was soooo different lol x


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly take this to your consultant MW (supervisor of mws). Not to be complaining against your own mw but to make them aware that the advice they've been given is wrong and is depriving a number of women of their entitlement. Your mw clearly needs to be told she is allowed to do it.

Bids there are a number of benefits including child tax credit that confer eligibility. Does your pal already have a child maybe? We didn't qualify last time. Well I didn't even apply but we wouldn't have qualified I'm sure. Catch 22.


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink the cuts and changes announced in the budgets are staggered right up to 2012. The household income to be eligible is reducing (£23k by 2012, don't know how childcare fits in with this yet); the baby under 1 element is going; every year the actual amounts change because of inflation etc but I don't know how that will be given other things are not going up in line with inflation. The whole thing is still improperly disclosed and planned. Best to assume we all get nothing ever again and be pleasantly surprised if we do!

I feel for our kids. No hip, no sure start, no baby element and then really no ctc, no ctf, no cb for many and frozen for all... It's awful that our children are paying for their greed. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

HIP Grant:
Girls. this is the email i gave my MW (it was given to me by tas1).

she looked at it and said she was confused as it conflicted with what they had been told, but filled out my form anyway and let the other MW's know about it. so print this out and take it to your MWS'

> Subject: RE: General Health in Pregnancy Grant queries
> Date: Mon, 10 Jan 2011 10:51:52 +0000
> From: [email protected]
> > 
> Thank you for your email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women who reach their 25th week of pregnancy on or after the 1st January
> 2011 will not be eligible for the Health in Pregnancy Grant. 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that your midwife or GP must certify on your claim form that
> you are at least 24 weeks and 1 day pregnant by 31 December 2010. I am
> unable to give specific advice on individual due dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no cut-off date for submitting the Health in Pregnancy Grant
> form, but fully completed claim forms must be received by HM Revenue &
> Customs within 31 days of the health professional signing the form and
> the claim must be received before the baby is born.
> 
> 
> 
> More information about benefits that women or families may be entitled
> to is available online. The website address is www.direct.gov.uk 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> W Kapke
>


----------



## molly85

hmmmmm. not a happy bunny with all these changes. think i'll stiil the forms and see what happens. my dad likes buying abby stuff so might ask if he can do one of our short term bills instead. as she has loads of stuff


----------



## gilz82

Why do the government have to make everything so complex!!

I know we wouldn't be eligble for any of these things anyway, but still it's so annoying.

We might get some child tax credits, but only if we apply and then phone up and explain that our income for 2011-2012 tax year will be considerably less than the year before. It's such a contrived process!!

Not having a great morning anyway, got into work to find that my computer is totally fried. Must have been a power surge overnight and for some reason my computer is the only one not connected to a surge protector.

Had to scrabble around to steal one of my colleagues machines, put my hard drive in to check if it still worked and then go from there. That's nearly a hour and a half of my day wasted already :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All.

Gilz, duvet update. Afriad it didnt work for me last night, it looks/feels nice and thick and bouncy, and i really thought it would but sadly not, i tossed and turned and massaged my poor hips as much as any other night!. duvet was folded in to quarters too, not sure if i can fold it any more and still fit it under the sheet, but will have a go!!.

Im going to dress up our cotbed this morning:happydance:


----------



## molly85

madcat whats your pillow situation? the quilt has to run the length of the bed really to get the full effect. i am now sleeping almost upright its the cmfiest position so far with a pillow under my knees, it does look odd but helps with the limited breathing to


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat bummer about the quilt thing :hugs: i haven't tried it yet as my OH is home for a couple of days unexpectedly :happydance: Will try it on sunday night when he's gone and see if it helps me.

I can't wait til my cot bedding actually arrives, it's been such a huge saga. Ordered it three weeks ago, loads of emails back and forward which resulted in me spitting the dummy last night and saying just give me my money back. I've ordered it again from somewhere else so hopefully it'll arrive on monday and then the cot will look like a proper place to put a baby :thumbup:

Let us see a picture once you are done!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly, the duvet is folded for maximum comfort, it runs from my pillows to below the knees(almost shin length). then i have a pillow for between my knees which i pull up a tad as i can also use it for bump support:wacko:

Gilz i dont blame, you, this is the trouble we had with the [email protected] r us, i thought they would be a good store to buy from.
it took them a month to give a del date, it never came, then we had 3 more dates-it never came, then they told us it was broken and would order a new one, then they told us its out of stock and would refund us, after all that!.
i cant believe some stores are so good and others can be so bad, kiddiecare on the other hand have been great, we had next day delivery!.

We did get our bedding from toys r us, but we bought it in store.


----------



## gilz82

I'm my own worst enemy where delveries etc are concerned anyway Madcat, i'm so impatient these days i just want everything instantly :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I'm my own worst enemy where delveries etc are concerned anyway Madcat, i'm so impatient these days i just want everything instantly :haha:

thats my down fall, impatience, always has been. when we just decided to TTC, i wanted to be pregnant there and then, now the nursery is coming together, i now want baby b in it!. and the same goes for everything else in life..........order a new car, and i want to leave the showroom with it...:haha:


----------



## gilz82

I'm glad it's not just me then.

I think i've asked before but i forget, there's a surprise, is anyone planning on going to antenatal classes?


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with having the duvet spread out for your whole body. I found that any edges, lumps or anything hurt whatever part of my body was lying on then. If it helps any I am so much better this time so if you have another kid hopefully it'll be better for you too!

Well morning all. I slept pretty well last night, excluding a brief intermission when Byron came in (no idea what time) and yanked my hair for a while. Bit nauseous but doing ok. Started work at half 9. The shopping just came so loads to munch on. Yum. Also scoffing mini eggs. Trying to get through to the doctors to find out why they called - I'm assuming anaemia - but eternally engaged.

I'm feeling much less stressed about work stuff after my phone meeting yesterday. Plus the candidates we've chosen I think will all be plenty capable of picking up my volunteering stuff wherever I leave it. A couple of them will probably know far more than me as they are much more experienced in the third sector! So all in all, I think things are ok. Ignoring all the fb stuff...

Sorry about your computer gilz but glad it's not your home one. How stupid for yours not to be protected!


----------



## madcatwoman

morning peanut, glad youre not feeling quite so stressed today:thumbup:

Gilz, as requested, a pic of the cotbed and one of the rest of the room. we now have a chest of drawers we're waiting on, a wardrobe, bedside table, and DH has some shelves to put up (you see the "DREAM" sign on the windowsill, well thats to go on a shelf above the cot)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6









003.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gilz82

Glad you are feeling a bit better Peanut :hugs:

I'm just glad the hard-drive was intact in my computer or we'd have been in serious trouble in here today :blush: Of course it would have to be my computer that wasn't protected, i'm only the database manager :rofl:

Aw Madcat your nursery and bedding are so lovely :thumbup: i love your jellycat toy too!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better Peanut :hugs:
> 
> I'm just glad the hard-drive was intact in my computer or we'd have been in serious trouble in here today :blush: Of course it would have to be my computer that wasn't protected, i'm only the database manager :rofl:
> 
> Aw Madcat your nursery and bedding are so lovely :thumbup: i love your jellycat toy too!

thankyou, as i say not quiet finished, but getting there!. as for the bedding, i always wanted a patchwork quilt!:winkwink:

theres another jellycat toy on the bouncer, were going to get a few more for the playmat, pushchair, as some of them that came with our things are rather bland and we later realised babies like bright colourful things!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah we really need to get some toys etc and pictures for the wall. I had found lovely pictures that match our cot bedding but they are out of stock for the forseeable future :cry:

The only bright and colourful thing we have is the wee playmat thing we bought in the asda baby event.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Yeah we really need to get some toys etc and pictures for the wall. I had found lovely pictures that match our cot bedding but they are out of stock for the forseeable future :cry:
> 
> The only bright and colourful thing we have is the wee playmat thing we bought in the asda baby event.

i like these pictures https://www.happyspaces.co.uk/artworks/artists/laila_hills/alphabet_from_a_to_z.htm

but hellfire, look at the prices!, something like these anyway!


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey are they hand painted with gold leaf embellishment?!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Blimey are they hand painted with gold leaf embellishment?!

i know, theres a georgeous selection on there, but sorry, not at those prices!


excuse me while i nip off, im just quietly going to explode. i feel so full of baby today.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow they are lovely but rather pricey.

I spent ages the other night trawling around the internet trying to find wall art but wasn't really getting anywhere. Well that's not entirely true, i found a lot of stuff with bears etc on, but that's not really what i was looking for. I was more looking to brighten the room up.

Bummer that abc picture is as dear as it would almost go with our bedding.

This is the bedding we bought, not at the scary website price i'd like to add.
https://www.izziwotnot.com/Products/345-abc-safari-cotcot-bed-luxury-coverlet-bedding-bale.aspx


----------



## madcatwoman

ah thats lovely, and colourful!. the characters on that are the sort of thing we would like on wall art or similar!


----------



## gilz82

There are a set of two pictures that go with the bedding, and i had ordered them online. But they emailed me back to say "oh we are out of stock, but we should get them in again around May" emmm nope i don't think so, i plan to have a baby in there by may i want to have the decorating finished soon :haha: I'm such an over-planner :haha:

Hope you haven't exploded Madcat, it would be inconvenient and rather messy i think :rofl: I've got really weird pains on the left side today, it feels like ovary type pain.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not sure I want to know in what way you aer exploding madcat! :haha:

How about wall art directly on to the wall? There are loads of lovely stencils and you can do it around your furniture rather than just hanging stuff on the wall.

I've just gone through one of my policies and all the feedback is basically fine so with just a little tweaking I think I've written my first ever real policy! :smug:


----------



## gilz82

congratulations on your first policy Peanut :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

I think you should now take the rest of the day off :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

here here!!, rest of the day off for peanut!.

i havent exploaded yet, baby still intact, but wouldnt suprised if it happens soon, esp now ive had beans on toast as well. I feel like im gone 40 weeks today!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

I feel like i'm starving today :blush: I've eaten loads but then within five minutes i'm hungry again. Since 7am i've eaten a cereal bar, two mandarins, a banana, an empire biscuit and now cereal for lunch. I'm such a hippo today :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well if you ladies insist! :haha: I've done my newsletter too. Just waiting for it to be checked for typos and broken links by my colleague then I can send it. I did my follow up from my network meeting too. I think I'm fairly on top of things! Will do some more coursework later instead as I keep doing that on the deadline.

So I finally got through to the doctor - it's been engaged ALL day! - my iron is 10.3. Normal is 12 so that's pretty good. I think I went down to 8 last time. So back on the spatone which I've only been taking occasionally for a few weeks now. Not worried about that at all and it means I drink more juice too, all good!

We've just had lunch - fried eggs and cheese on oatcakes. Yum. Byron had strawberries to. He's being very good today. DH gets home 2 ish so we're all ok here. :D

Glad you haven't exploded madcat!


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> I feel like i'm starving today :blush: I've eaten loads but then within five minutes i'm hungry again. Since 7am i've eaten a cereal bar, two mandarins, a banana, an empire biscuit and now cereal for lunch. I'm such a hippo today :rofl:

They're all tiny snacks! No wonder you're hungry!


----------



## madcatwoman

the last 2 weeks ive been starvin, but this week ive been getting full very quickly, like theres no space for food&baby!.

my cabbage patch doll is wearing pampers :rofl::rofl: !!, why you ask?. well ive never put a nappy on before, infact ive never even held a baby before!:haha::rofl:
Anyway, all good, no leakage - yet!


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: you get yourself a baby born to practice on!


----------



## gilz82

Aw i've nothing to practice on apart from the dog and i think that might fail for a couple of reasons :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw i've nothing to practice on apart from the dog and i think that might fail for a couple of reasons :rofl:

try it gilz!, might save you a poop n scoop when youre out!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh the dog would be mightly unimpressed. I would definitely need to try it while he was sleeping :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Love the nursery madcat,and your bedding,and yours too gilz is gorgeous!!
Lol at you putting a nappy on your doll!!!!!
Don't worry you'll get the hang of it pretty quick,new babas can get thru 10 a day sometimes!!!

Interesting what peanut said there about not being as uncomfy in bed this time as she was 1st time,I do remember being very uncomfortable 1st time too,and there's not a bother on me this time.
But when I think about it,i've actually spent more time pregnant than not pregnant in the last 4 yrs,so its the norm for my body!!!

Leez,yous have loads of grants and stuff that it seems most aren't intitled to anymore,it does sound very confusing!!!!!
Move over here and you won't be confused anymore,everyone gets NOTHING!!

So went out for shopping today,got tit pads lol!!Nipple cream,and nighttime pads.
Got a couple little things for baby from the sale rail in mothercare:happydance:
Then got cream eggs and aero mousse,and ate them instead of normal food for lunch:blush:Not very good for my growing baba!!
I will have a very healthy dinner later!


----------



## gilz82

Yay for your purchases Vbaby and happy 28 weeks :wohoo:

I wouldn't worry about the creme egg and aero mousse, i think there's just something in the air today. I just scoffed a twix that i found in my desk drawer that i forgot i had!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Hi girls,
> Love the nursery madcat,and your bedding,and yours too gilz is gorgeous!!
> Lol at you putting a nappy on your doll!!!!!
> Don't worry you'll get the hang of it pretty quick,new babas can get thru 10 a day sometimes!!!
> 
> Interesting what peanut said there about not being as uncomfy in bed this time as she was 1st time,I do remember being very uncomfortable 1st time too,and there's not a bother on me this time.
> But when I think about it,i've actually spent more time pregnant than not pregnant in the last 4 yrs,so its the norm for my body!!!
> 
> Leez,yous have loads of grants and stuff that it seems most aren't intitled to anymore,it does sound very confusing!!!!!
> Move over here and you won't be confused anymore,everyone gets NOTHING!!
> 
> So went out for shopping today,got tit pads lol!!Nipple cream,and nighttime pads.
> Got a couple little things for baby from the sale rail in mothercare:happydance:
> Then got cream eggs and aero mousse,and ate them instead of normal food for lunch:blush:Not very good for my growing baba!!
> I will have a very healthy dinner later!

glad you found some tit pads vbaby!:haha:

as for the creame eggs, ive run out, i was keeping one for today, and the DH gold hold of it last night, and told me i had to share:growlmad:, so we had half each, leaving me with none today.
Its take away night tonight, not ideal i know!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

For a while, I was singing the song "Tiny Bubbles" because that's what I was feeling. WHOA! Today it felt like baby did a FLIP inside me. I can't wait until DH can feel it as well! 

Great nursery Madcat :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm eating mini eggs. DH just asked if I approved of the choc he'd ordered. I said I'd only seen minstrels but had found twirls in the drawer, and he said there are boosts too. Guess who helped unpack the shopping! Makes me laugh that Byron knows where all the crisps and chocs go but was trying to put bananas in the freezer! :rofl:

Had a 15 min power nap getting Byron to sleep.

Wow just remembered I had this mad dream this morning about getting a day long train ride to Hokkaido where a friend was taking me to her brother's traditional Japanese bakery. It was funny! Bakeries in Japan are all in a ridiculous almost Rococo French style, they're in love with these European cliches. They don't do bread so there's no such thing as a real Japanese bakery but this room was amazing with huge kanji-embellished bread ovens (you know the open flame ones) and traditional Japanese decor. :rofl: It was cool, I'd like to go there! :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Wow awesome dream Peanut and fantastic chocolate selection. I love Boosts but they have to have been in the fridge for a little while as they are quite sickly if they are too soft. 

What a cutie Byron is, why wouldn't bananas go in the freezer :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I'm eating mini eggs. DH just asked if I approved of the choc he'd ordered. I said I'd only seen minstrels but had found twirls in the drawer, and he said there are boosts too. Guess who helped unpack the shopping! Makes me laugh that Byron knows where all the crisps and chocs go but was trying to put bananas in the freezer! :rofl:
> 
> Had a 15 min power nap getting Byron to sleep.
> 
> Wow just remembered I had this mad dream this morning about getting a day long train ride to Hokkaido where a friend was taking me to her brother's traditional Japanese bakery. It was funny! Bakeries in Japan are all in a ridiculous almost Rococo French style, they're in love with these European cliches. They don't do bread so there's no such thing as a real Japanese bakery but this room was amazing with huge kanji-embellished bread ovens (you know the open flame ones) and traditional Japanese decor. :rofl: It was cool, I'd like to go there! :rofl:

best place for bananas!, esp when theres crisps and chocolate in the house!:haha:

ive just had a lovely walk out in the winter sunshine, only a short walk(cant manage much more) but a walk all the same. went out with my camera, found some sheep!:wacko:, very friendly, all came up for a smooth and a photo , thats first they usually run away from me, i was amazed quite how rough their coats actually are.


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you had a nice walk Madcat, now that you've had some exercise today i think that totally justifies some chocolate later!

Sheep are strange aren't they, we pass this one particular sheep when we are out walking and i swear it's ears are as long as a rabbits. I took a picture of it once to show my OH cos he thought i was making it up. Very odd sheep, the rest of it entirely within normal sheep proportions but then daft huge ears :rofl:


----------



## molly85

*Madcat do not touch sheep the carry toxoplasmosis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

this nasty disease killed my twin cousins in the womb. and i'm the girl who doesn't panic.

lovely nursery about to have southern fried chicken and wedges care of the master chef


----------



## PeanutBean

That's nice madcat. DH and Byron are out with the dog shortly, DH is just getting tea on to be ready when they get home. I just want to snooze. Work be damned. :muaha: Might be relaxed about it and do my coursework later on today. As long as I'm up to date with emails...


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> *Madcat do not touch sheep the carry toxoplasmosis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> this nasty disease killed my twin cousins in the womb. and i'm the girl who doesn't panic.
> 
> lovely nursery about to have southern fried chicken and wedges care of the master chef

That is a good point molly but I think it is the lambs that are the issue. The advice always seems to be to go nowhere in teh country during lambing season.


----------



## PeanutBean

Pregnant women should avoid close contact with sheep during lambing periods, the Departments of Health, the Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs, and the Health and Safety Executive advised today.

Pregnant women who come into close contact with sheep during lambing may risk their own health and that of their unborn child, from infections that can occur in some ewes. These include chlamydiosis (enzootic abortion of ewes - EAE), toxoplasmosis and listeriosis, which are common causes of abortion in ewes.

Although the number of reports of these infections and human miscarriages resulting from contact with sheep are extremely small, it is important that pregnant women are aware of the potential risks associated with close contact with sheep during lambing.

To avoid the possible risk of infection, pregnant women are advised that they should:

- not help to lamb or milk ewes;

- avoid contact with aborted or new-born lambs or with the afterbirth;

- avoid handling clothing, boots etc which have come into contact with ewes or lambs.

Pregnant women should seek medical advice if they experience fever or influenza-like symptoms or if concerned that they could have acquired infection from a farm environment.

Farmers have a responsibility to minimise the risks to pregnant women, including members of their family, the public and professional staff visiting farms. Any action should be determined by their risk assessment required under the Management of Health and Safety at Work Regulations 1999. 

If a ewe aborts, farmers are advised to ask their veterinary surgeon to take a sample to their local Regional laboratory of the Veterinary Laboratories Agency to determine the cause. In the interests of hygiene, farmers should dispose of all afterbirths promptly and safely.


----------



## gilz82

Oh when's lambing season? Where i live we are always tramping about in the countryside walking the dog!

Just read your post Peanut, we don't do any of that whilst tramping about in the countryside.


----------



## PeanutBean

April-May seems to be the normal season.

My laptop has been repaired and is on it's way back! I guess no charges then. Phew!


----------



## gilz82

Oh good news about the laptop Peanut :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Soz peannut april - may is when it's meant to be sheep will be giving birth now. My dad is on fox patrol for a friend with lambing sheep. Global warming plays havoc with this part of nature.
eeek knew i ddnt like sheep for a reason


----------



## madcatwoman

dont worry, i gave my hands a damn good wash afterwards, as i do when i deal with the cats litter tray (as you can also get toxo' from this), but generally if you have had cats for years youre normally immune to it anyway.

well, i go to show DH the cot bedding now its all done, and felix my cat is asleep in the cot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

pretty sure that baby will be ok with cat unless it does a lumpy fart in there lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> pretty sure that baby will be ok with cat unless it does a lumpy fart in there lol

:haha:gee thanks!!.

gona have to be careful when baby eventually goes into cot, dont want kitty sleeping on top of him!:cry:

you know the bumpers that go around the head end of cots, ive been told then when we start using the cot, that the bumpers will have to come off, as baby can roll to the side with his face next to bumper and suffercate. (?)


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes bumpers aren't recommended. I'm dubious about it though. Byron didn't go into the cot til he was 6 months anyway so it didn't really affect us. When they're very little they don't roll or anything.

Tired. Got pissed off after a rubbish tea and decided to eat an apple. Finding a knife was such a chore I had to empty and fill the dishwsher, take out all the recycling and compost and sort out the stig of a kitchen (DH doesn't tidy as he goes along, he needs to study home economics). Finally got round to my apple but instead of making me feel better I feel sick now. I don't know if the two are related. Hung a load of washing out and sorted out the paper piles we had scattered around the sitting room. DH is hoovering. I feel cross and irritable.


----------



## loopylollipop

My cat has been found many a time in the moses basket :wacko:

OH is concerned as he thinks cat already thinks he is a baby and is gonna get miffed at having his nose pushed out. Also concerns re suffocation :dohh:

My next door neighbour is 30 weeks pregnant and has found her two year old curled up in the moses basket :haha: He also insisted on putting the baby sleeping bag thing on to sleep in - only lasted half and hour before he realised it wasnt a good idea.

Waiting for OH to bring back curry :happydance::happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

i hope our 2 dont find their noses out of joint, they are my babies i have to admit!

Peanut, that sounds like me, many a time. And my dh doesnt clear up after himself either, you should see the crumbs everywhere!

well, he's back in the cot!
 



Attached Files:







041.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









042.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gilz82

My dog is far too lazy to attempt to get into a cot or moses basket. Mind you I've trained him that he's not allowed in the nursery anyway, he just lies at the door. 

Yum for curry Loopy, how are you feeling now?


----------



## madcatwoman

IT gets worse!, both are in it now!:haha:

i think we'll end up shutting the door on the nusery when baby b is here!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







043.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gilz82

I can understand that Madcat. That's why we've been teaching Beau not to come into the nursery just now. I think it'd be too much for him to learn once the baby is here to distract him too.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, how are you all? 
Matt felt the baby move last night for the first time :cloud9: she's getting stronger and stronger at those kicks!

James has been walking loads, and when he falls he gets himself back up from the floor, I'm such a proud mummy! If your on my fb you've probably seen the video lol 

As for cot bumpers, I put mine feet end so it still looks pretty but it's not round his head, but he never really slept in his cot until 6 months anyway and he was so mobile then the first night he was in his cot he pulled it off and broke his mobile. They were a waste of money!


----------



## gilz82

Congratulations on the movements Pink it's fab isn't it. I still don't feel movement everyday but some movement is better than none :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

LOL at those pictures Madcat! My Nemo has taken to sleeping in the bouncer so I had to put it away :dohh:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1366.snc4/163847_10150391374725118_788390117_16740889_5678136_n.jpg


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> LOL at those pictures Madcat! My Nemo has taken to sleeping in the bouncer so I had to put it away :dohh:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1366.snc4/163847_10150391374725118_788390117_16740889_5678136_n.jpg

theyre not daft are they, they know where the comfiest cleanest spot is!.

and on that note, im off to bed:sleep:


----------



## DaretoDream

We are worried about baby introductions with our cats as well. Working in a vets office i have seen some sad stories.

My aunt also almost was suffocated when she was a baby because the cat slept on her face! Lord! they threw the cat out of the house.

Poor cat. 


But you know- talk to your vets about suggestions for introducing baby! Some of them if treated like babies, will really cause trouble- by urinating on all the baby things when they are jealous. We have a cat who is a peer already- so we are worried she will have to go once baby gets here. I can't have a cat peeing on all my baby's things! how awful.

We are going to be armed with behavior meds to zonk her out in the beginning and i think that will help. The other one i'm worried would try to lay on it. He's a cuddler- and i'm sure he's going to love the kid. 

Sometimes the meds work- sometimes, cats have to go to new homes. Because they just can't handle having a baby there. SOME of them go to new homes but the habit is already there, and the cats wind up being put down. 

So PLEASE come up with a plan with your vet, just in case! 

And yeah, we will keep the door closed when baby is sleeping so cat doesn't sleep on baby. 

As for the suffocating- in England how do they tell you to lay your baby? Because here, they have just said you HAVE to lay babies on their side or they could suffocate. I was on my belly when i was a baby- they said no don't do that SIDS, but now they say don't lay it on it's back SIDS, don't do this don't do that- but really- what the hell are we supposed to do? 

Everything we do could possibly cause sids it seems.


----------



## sequeena

As far as I'm aware we lay baby on its back with feet at the bottom of the cot so there's no danger of slipping down and suffocating under its blanket.

Oh and... UK :p Not all of us are english :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

The recommendations are as sequeena said but I wish anyone luck trying to get a baby to sleep how it doesn't want to. Byron never ever would sleep on his back. He did better on his side but really would only sleep in our arms.

While we're on sleep, anyone else just dying of tired? And I am having insomnia issues at the start of each night too. God I'm so tired.

We're going to a birth choices meeting at lunchtime.


----------



## gilz82

Peanut I've suffered from insomnia on and off since I was about 16. Right now I have it in it's weirdest form, there's a surprise, in that I'm so exhausted I can get to sleep but an hour later ping wide away and then the normal insomnia pattern starts. It's pretty frustrating. 

Hope you enjoy your meeting, I'm going to get my eyes tested today, which is hardly up there on the list of exciting things to do with a saturday.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!!.

well, i dont have insomnia, but you all know my reasons for not sleeping!, nuff said!!.

ive started shutting the door on the nursery:growlmad:, poor kitties!.

We have dinner out this evening with family& SIL (sure you all remember what happened when we were both 13 weeks). its the 1st time shes been willing to see us!


----------



## PeanutBean

Be wary of getting any new prescriptions Gilz as pregnancy can temporarily alter your eyes because if increased fluid in them. How come you're having a test?

I've always suffered with insomnia too, it sucks! When my brother was home with ME when I was about 17, we spent many a night killing time on the SNES. I usually struggle to get to sleep in the first place but that includes if I wake up for a pee or because of Byron. Maybe it's the only reason I'm so deathly tired - there's been a lot of lying awake in bed this week - but I feel really physically drained too.

Madcat why don't you mention your pains to the mw? It might be worth seeing a physio. Mine actually suggested the duvet to me again this time. But there might be other things you can try. I do sympathise. I spent my last few weeks sitting up in bed trying to sleep and basically didn't sleep at all.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive just booked my next appointment with the MW yesterday, im due to see her on the 8th, so when i go i'll mention my hips and the problem i have at night, although i do suspect that there wont be an awful lot she can suggest that i havent tried already, i have the feeling that, just like with your 1st pregnancy this is something im going to have to grin and bare.:shrug:

DH came out with a little gem this morning. we're in bed flicking thru the post (my voucher came for the boots changing bag...so now we'll have two!). hes reading the boots leaflets about babyshowers, and he says _"i should be wetting the babys head when your in hospital"_ !!!!.
so i said _"Yeh, why dont you, i'll struggle on in the hospital and look after our new son, you go down the pub, but dont expect me to be happy about it!"_ that shut him up.
He has offered to pay for a massage/facial soon for me though, and/or a spa day sometime after the baby is born.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat nice about the spa day/massage scenario but silly husband regards head wetting whilst you are in hospital :haha:

Peanut was just a routine sight test. If I don't keep them up to date they don't send me my contact lenses. Nothing has changed anyway I'm still as equally blind as I've been for the past 6 years :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw Madcat nice about the spa day/massage scenario but silly husband regards head wetting whilst you are in hospital :haha:
> 
> Peanut was just a routine sight test. If I don't keep them up to date they don't send me my contact lenses. Nothing has changed anyway I'm still as equally blind as I've been for the past 6 years :rofl:

He does come out with some stupid things once in a while it has to be said.

Oh gilz, i dont know how you wear contacts. i cant have anything near my eyes with out having to flinch and close them, let alone something go in my eyes.
I wear glasses, but only need them from driving.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I've worn lenses since I was about 13 I hate my glasses. I'm so used to them I don't even need to look in a mirror to take them in or out. 

My OH comes away with some corkers sometimes and you can just tell he didn't remotely think about what he said before he said it. 

What happens with head wettings where you girls live? It's getting a bit out of proportion in scotland, a lot like stag nights, some of my male friends have actually been away over night for head wettings! 

Don't know if it's just me but it think that's a little bit over the top.


----------



## PeanutBean

I couldn't wear lenses either. I wear specs for driving, cinema, presentations etc.

Gilz I had never heard of wetting the babies head until Byron was born and a MW mentioned it. So we don't do anything! We were just trying to cope with Byron, can't imagine trying to squeeze a drink in as well. I'm surprised by how many people have champagne and things, especially bf mums!

Well I've been dozing and things because of the tired, against a background of Byron shouting at me. DH walked the dog with him so I cleaned the bathroom and showered and now I'm dancing with nausea on the precipice. Scoffed some s&v crisps and DH has lunch on the go so hoping it'll pass.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut I hope you feel better after some lunch :hugs:

Head wettings here aren't something you do as a couple, it's just a massive boys night out thing or in many cases here it's a boys weekend away!!


----------



## molly85

lol Matts got a whacking great cigar and aisaid oh you'll have to nip to the carpark to smoke it ( i like these traditions) ad he was liek oh no it no smoking out there lol.

I think we might do a BBQ for Abby 6-8 weeks after she arrives though that is when our friends baby is due so might do something sepperate with them.

On the cat issue you can get nets to go ove thercot to protect teh baby from the cat jumping in. Thank Fully molly istrained to leave a room though I would never ban her from a room and will be using baby gates and the travel cot. SHe's generally very good will even go up and down stairs on command lol. I am hoping to do lots of walks so molly sees abby as the maker of walks so a good thing


----------



## madcatwoman

yes , wetting the babies head is just one big excuse to get P*ssed, nothing more and nothing less, if it was a celebration im sure something would be done with the mother.
Bit like weddings really, i find the whole stag do a similar excuse tbh.

I looked at the netting molly on amazon, it didnt have a very good write up in the review section though.
Felix has just come in from the cold, pushed the nursery door open and sat there in the middle of the floor, so i called his name, and walked in to our bedroom, patted the bed, and hes now settled on our bed as normal.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies! (well just about!) 

When I had James my hubby wanted to go to the gym and I went psycho so I can't imagine him asking to go for a night away! :haha:

I don't get the head wetting thing, it's us that has been doing all the hard work!


----------



## molly85

Madcat you have a well trained cat, it might behave ok then. the other option is teh water gun lol


----------



## vbaby3

morning ladies!
Well i've had a very productive morning.
Cleaned the whole of upstairs,dusted,hoovered out the rooms,mopped,changed the beds,cleaned the bathrooms etc,came down and scrubbed and dusted down here too,my house is gleaming!!!yay!!
Havin a wee break now,diet coke and toffee crisp lol!!!

Heading up to belfast tomorrow for my nieces 3rd birthday party.Gonna head up earlier and go to ikea 1st,need shelves for the boys bedroom,and toy boxes or other storage solutions for all the xmas toys that still have no home!
I swear my house looks loke a creche.

I'd be similar with sleep peanut,the problem is getting to sleep in the 1st place,I can never get my mind to stop spinning.I'm always so jealous of dh,he hops in,kisses me night night and is heavy breathing 2 mins later grrr!!!!!
I actually read everynight,nothing too heavy that is too exciting,usually girlie novels and I read until my eyes start closing,then I literally drop the book and switch off the light.
Its the only way I'll get to sleep.When I need to get up to pee I just stumble to the ensuite with my eyes still closed and normally get back to sleep straight after.
If 1 of the boys wakes crying and I have to go see to them i'm wide awake again,then its back to square 1,light back on,back reading till the eyes start closing again!


----------



## gilz82

Molly we haven't banned Beau from the nursery just trained him so that he stays at the door. It was more so I don't need to use baby gates and to teach him to respect the babies space, just like we'll teach the baby to respect Beau's space. 

Once the baby is big enough to be in his bed rather than the cot I've got no problem with Beau being in there with him :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Ha ha pink,funny you should say that,my dh didn't go to the gym for the 1st couple months after my lo's were born.
Didn't so much mind a couple hrs at the wk end,but def not of an evening after work.We fought about it after our 1st baby,but with the 2nd he wasn't stupid enough to ask,he just didn't go!!
No wetting of babies head here either,unless you count a couple of glasses of wine in the house!!Def no nights out or wk ends away!!


----------



## molly85

lol baby gates are mainly to stop me having to close every ruddy door. our front door goesstraight on to the street so have one into front room and the oneupstairs will be for if i leave her in her moses basket and molly doesn't take to her well


----------



## gilz82

We have bought one baby gate for between the kitchen and living room but it's only really to use so that if there are lots of people visiting the baby, beau can go through to the kitchen for peace but still be able to see what's going on. 

The things we do for cats/dogs it's like we already have furry babies :rofl:

My OH won't go away over night for the head wetting, I'd kill him :grr: but it'll definitely be a big night out probably into the city or something. Wish we stayed somewhere it just wasn't done really.


----------



## molly85

lol I think matt might have one but believe me the night I come home he will be on baby duty, even if it involves him holding abby to the boob lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Head wetting isn't a big thing in the US so I was very confused when DH mentioned it. We have a cat as well and she's just going to have to learn not to go near baby. I'm sure she'll manage fine. Both dogs are going to new homes before the baby. Mostly because we're going to be moving in a year or so and we want to make sure they get good homes.


----------



## molly85

it does go with the tradition that men ddnt attend labour and didn't spend much time atthe hospital


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Forget that! He contributed, he can be there the ENTIRE birth process :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

No no head wetting over here either, i think you are right it used to be for the husbands who were waiting for news from the hospital about whether they had arrived, probably it was like a way for other guys to take care of their friend during the stressful time (just how stressful is waiting compared to pushing out a bowling ball really?) and of ocurse alcohol is the poison of choice lol

who ate all the pork? who ate all the pork? I DID I DID! I ATE ALL THE PORK!

yum cant get enough of it! i used to hate pork but num num fatty fatty boom boom num num! 

my friend has a cat who had never been around a child before - not knowing this i bought my 2 year old to visit her before she had her baby but honestly the cat would jump and bound and be overly playful with the adults and hated being stroked but when my son walked over to her she would lay down and just let him stroke her and didnt bounde all over him nipping his arms or anything, safe to say the cat is really well behaved around her baby so you never know, i am not sure whether they did anything like those plug ins that are supposed ot release calming scents or whatever though


----------



## molly85

Why can't matt just be useful? laundry is it so hard to hang? Picking up wall hanging from the nursery floor neuroscience? Actually hoovering the stairs asuperhuman feat? No I just have a very lazy man that will do stuff badly in the hope I won't ask him to do it again. this house is vial and filthy but does he notice? no does he help clean? no. am i ,menatlly or physically in a place to deal with this right now? NO


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw molly, it took my dh about a month and running out of pants to realise that i was being honest that i spent most of the day hugging the toilet and didnt really feel like spending the 5 minutes a day i had after eating running around picking up the clothes, i know its a really simple job really but when you dont have the energy to go for a wee despite being bursting then actually going round the whole house to find all the clothes - not put into a nice pile in the bathroom - but flung all over the place it does tak esome effort! 

thankfully the pants situation got too bad for him to ignore and he finally realised that i was genuinely too tired! 

i get the impression yours has not picked up the hint yet?


----------



## molly85

3.5 years together i have tried to train him and have got no where apart from he hewill now wear a clean shirt socks and pants each day


----------



## vbaby3

Molly i'm with dh 12 yrs,and he's still useless!!
Though thankfully he does wear clean clothes everyday!!

Well I must be nesting or something!!
After my marathon of cleaning this morning,I went back upstairs.Sorted thru all shays wardrobe and drawers,made room for orans stuff.Sorted thru orans stuff and moved everything into his new room!!
Then took out baby girls stuff and put them into the now empty drawers in the baby room!!!yay!!!
Just need the shelves up in boys room now coz all their games/puzzles/jigsaws and books are on the floor of the baby room!
Buying the shelves tom,but will be a miracle if dh actually puts them up anytime soon!


----------



## molly85

he doesn't willingly operate teh washing machine and hates clothes piling up so will wear 3 day old jeans or olderwhen its hios work trousers


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly maybe you should write him an instruction manual but make sure it has lots of pictures cos men don't tend to read instructions just look at the pictures instead :haha:


----------



## molly85

iv told him to figureout what needs doing himself otherwise i will remain angry


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, you sound way too busy today!!:shrug:

we went for a short walk this pm, well, as far as i could make it before baby B slipped right into my pelvis and it was time to turn back.
then we lit the fire, i found a VERY comfy spot on the couch with the cushions, DH on the other couch, and we both fell asleep:sleep:.

Off out to dinner soon with DHs family (&the SIL), we're hoping shes going to be ok with the sight of me and my not so little bump.:shrug:


(PS:blush:ive eaten 3 cream eggs, DH doesnt know yet)


----------



## PeanutBean

Funnily enough we fitted our stair gates because of our old dog too! He couldn't get up the stairs without help but would try and often fall down. It was awful. :( We have one a the bottom and top of the stairs. They are very steep. We don't have any at the lift stairs as they are dog leg so not a big drop. We've never bothered about between rooms.

I said to DH today he should start a support group for men with helping them support their women but that found include doing the housework too! Lol

Well we had a super busy day. Went to the birth choices group - I'll paste all about it into my journal later - then on to the shops. Got Byron some play doh accessories and more training pants. I got a tommee tippee pump half price! Very excited about that! Lol. Got some delicious veg food from Holland and Barrett; we've not been in ages so very refreshing change to my food repertoire. All in all a good sort of day. I am ready to sleep again. I think I need to start napping in the day to balance things out better.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw peanut sounds like an absolutely fab session! goes to show the attitude though about discussing birthing options no-one else ahowing up is shocking! i mean i know i am pretty much decided on a c section but if someone would promise me 100% i would have the best midwife (not the worst and a trainee) who would be at my side the whole time who was experienced in vbac i would be 100% up for it! i will still be discussing all my birthing options with my consultant when i get appointment even though i am pretty decided. aw i think it is a shame when there is obviously a good class there which could provide really valuable info on making your birth not just a way to expell a baby but to have a really positive experience.

ladies i really really think i might be wanting vbac . . . i am NOT confident that my hospital will be able to provide me with a decent midwife though . . .

EDIT: lol i just realised i totally contradicted my self i am pretty much decided on c section because my hospital is shocking but i am starting to feel like i would actually prefer vbac . . .i think that makes better sense


----------



## molly85

nomore i remember you live down here somewhere roughly where ar u? I might know somewhere.

Matt is doing house work it has just taken him 5 minutes to empty machine and sort a new load. and now he's tidying the bathroom lol On shoving his hand in the machine he said it's bigger in here than you'd think. !!!!!!!!!! shows the last time he did anything in there


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

tbh Gilz the weekend away `head wetting` just sounds like an excuse for the men to go crazy and get drunk imo :trouble: Am not sure if DH would ask to go out with the lads but if he did I might not mind so much if I also got a night off in return :thumbup: Fairs fair and all that.

vbaby I think am with you on the `nesting` :haha: I went mental cleaning fridges and alsorts at work yesterday and during the week have got the house in order. I am so organised were Charlie is concerned and have nearly completed my `to get` list and tomorrow am planning on doing the drawer shifting about thingy :rofl: By the time I go on Mat Leave I wont have a thing to do :dohh:

Peanut hon your meeting sounds great :thumbup: I commented in your Journal already.

madcat hon goodluck with the meal out (might be a little late now :dohh:) hope your SIL manages to cope ok :thumbup: really is a sticky situation :(

Well today I went to a soft play area with Oliver, my sister, her dd, my other sister and she brought her friends LO as she doesnt have any LOs. It was a really nice day albeit noisy them places get so busy :dohh: however Oliver decided he was going to be a right little monkey this aft and threw about a dozen trantrums ekkkkkkkkkk :trouble: We then went to the shopping centre and I bought some tit pads :haha: a baby sponge for Charlie (forgot this the other day when I bought all other bath bits :dohh:) and then once DH picked us up we went to do our shop at asda and we picked up an avent microwave steriliser for a fab price only a tenner.....I love baby bargains :wohoo: oh and Charlie`s Baby K all in one going out suit arrived this morning in the post and its totally gorgeous :)

Well I am feeling really tired and now Olivers in bed am going to have summat to eat and then me and DH are going to find a film to watch :thumbup:

Have a nice evening Ladies :kiss:

Oh madcat I now have 11 creme eggs in the fridge :rofl: yum yum!


----------



## PeanutBean

Busy lady madly! Glad you found some baby bargains too.

Nomore why don't you look into getting a doula? You could meet someone local and talk through it all, see how possible a vbac is and talk through how she would support you in the hospital. You could just explore the options with her and see how you feel. It would be a real shame for you to be choosing a section because of your hospital and not because it's what you want. Now I've started down this path I'm getting more and more passionate about birthing women's rights. I'm trying to keep it down a bit in here with you new mums to be! :lol: But I do think that every woman should be able to have a positive experience, however that birth comes about. There are things that can be done with every kind of delivery to maximise mum and baby (and dad and baby) bonding. But at the base of it all our options should certainly not be limited by the willingness or competency of the medics we happen to live near. Anyway, maybe explore it a bit and see? You've got plenty of time yet.

On the people not turning up thing. I was surprised as on the phone last night she said she was expecting I think three other couple planning homebirths. But I wouldn't have known it was on had I not actively sought out a homebirth group. My mw didn't even know about it even though she's really pro-natural birthing. It was the first one at the hospital too. I guess these things can take a while to pick up.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hey Molly,

My hospital is RHB . . . . i have seen a few posts that Frimley Park is good but if i were to end up having an emergency c section it might just be a little too far out . . . dunno i need to do research! i am getting excited about the thought of it though!

aw 11 creme eggs madly! not fair i have nothing in my fridge . . old mother hubburd . . . damn this tiredness! i am over being so tired now. must . . . get . . . . arse . . .off . . . sofa . . .need . . .food . . .and . . clean bra . . .


----------



## PeanutBean

Clean bra?!! :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry it's late but hope the dinner goes/went well Madcat :hugs:

Madly and Peanut sounds like you had a productive day :thumbup:

I fell asleep in the bath earlier, I'm so tired, I've never done that though. I was so wrinkly and prune like when I got out it was beyond a joke :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i totally agree, i am beginning to think i am already being conditioned to have a c section, my midwife was like what are your feelings on your first birth after reminding her of the details and i didnt want to say it was horrible but said it wasnt positive and she was like no no it was awful wasnt it just horrific for you to have to go through all that, but there was no mention of how do you feel about it this time or this time round we will be doing x y and z or even a mention of a vbac leaflet you know? i know it was only a booking in appointment but the fact there was no "well this time we are going to just go for a more positive one wont we" i felt like she was trying not to voice any sort of opinion, i will prob find out why when i go to a consultant visit, i have already heard that RBH has one of the highest if no THE highest c section rates in the country and have already heard of the "policy" of vbac

i just realised that actually the thought of being sat in a waiting room waiting for that big old needle and the knife etc etc petrifies me far more than at least being given a go at vbac you know

oh i am excited! dont think i will be able to afford a doula but that is defo the sort of thing i need . . . maybe i should google a few things like hypnotherapy and get my mum clued up too so she can defend me in there lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha yeah clean bra! i realised that my dh might have been pulling my trick that i did on him, he had no clean pants now i have no clean bra! doi! oh i am disgustingly lazy at the mo


----------



## molly85

RHB would be reading? damn to far the wrongway. Im not massive on frimley park but I know the actual unit is very nice and the nursing staff brilliant. UNiS students train there. Depending on distance you could get therereasonably quickly. I'm using RSCH as I have bad memories attached to other parts of frimley park i.e. a&e and othopeadics.


----------



## molly85

Poor hetty the hoover is in the hands of matt she does not look amuzed at all


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i think i am just going to have to semi hope for a good midwife and just get my self really really clued up on things, i think my problem last time was allowing them anywhere near me with their sweepings that increased my contractions with no power behind them and their semi forced epidural - i was too quiet and didnt have a birth plan. being flexible is not a birth plan lol

aw come on i have GOT to get up i give myself until half 8 if i have done nothing then i will have to sign off and do something lol


----------



## molly85

Nomore message me some time and we can compare notes. there is always possiblity I may have to use frimley park.


Oh nooo my pooor beloved hetty has been dragged in the front room he has been hoovering for 20 minutes our house is tiny and hes' only done downstairs. teach him to be an arsey git


----------



## gilz82

How is it men can make housework look so much harder than it actually is? That's almost a talent in itself :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well that was the first load of washing i have put on for a month, it feels so good to have contributed lol lol lol shame the rest of the house still looks like something out of how clean is your house but hey ho! 

yeah will do! i have just been looking at doulas and they cost about a grand maximum alot of people were saying cost them between 500 and 750 pounds.

hmmmmm i would love something like that then it wouldnt matter if i had to give birth at RBH! My mum asked if she can be there again but i keep thinking if i cant afford a doula then my sister is very strong willed and i know she would be able to support me and keep me going . . . . my mum last time bless her i had her there to keep my dh calm and although thats exactly what she did i think my sister could keep both me and dh calm which when faced with my pain i dont think my mum coped too well with it

oh i sound harsh saying that maybe i should think of other things my mum can do like helping our ds pick a present for the baby and bring him to the hospital for the first meeting or something . . . dunno oh


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore, more affordable would be a trainee doula. Plus there are some schemes for people who can't afford them but I haven't looked into these personally. Why don't you pop over to home and natural birthing? Loads of vbac going on over there abs loads if doulas too. It would be helpful to discuss with others :hugs:

Well I put away the dry washing, hung round the wet and the nappies and changed the bedding. We're watching the second half of iron man. Eating a calippo. I'm back to wanting s&v crisps and loads of lemon!


----------



## molly85

looking after ds is a very important job.

He some how made vacuuming look like a work out, like he was sucking up the dirt him self. well atleast downstairs smells like cleaning fluid. I will be sending him in the storage area under the cooker that seems to have collected grease dirt and hair


----------



## molly85

alright how did thewoman on casulaty put that car seatin the back of her sports car with no effort


----------



## PeanutBean

Isofix? ;). I'll be watching that later in the week.


----------



## sequeena

We got our carseat today. Sean figured it out in seconds but I'm still looking at it like it's an alien :wacko:

https://www.silvercross3d.org.uk/images/ventura-carseat.jpg

Just realised we haven't got the footmuff thing. ffs. Wonder if I can buy one off Ebay.


----------



## molly85

you can get seperate fleecy thing to go in the car seat as well as foot muff. our car seat is a mystery. 
Shes just a had a c section and swung teh thing into place one handed my ass


----------



## sequeena

I have the fleecy liner thing, but not the footmuff. I'll put it on my 'need to buy' list :lol:


----------



## molly85

it's one little thing after another


----------



## PeanutBean

You don't need to buy an expensive footmuff - unless you want to! - just use a blanket.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> You don't need to buy an expensive footmuff - unless you want to! - just use a blanket.

You know I never even thought of that :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, reminds me, will have to buy some "tit" pads soon!!:haha:

anyway,im back from dinner--------so bloated.:wacko:

it went really well, i didnt bring up the baby stuff but SIL did, she wanted to know everything about the nursery, what we had bought, right down to talking about how sick she felt while she was pregnant, i was suprised, deep down i dont know how hard it was for her, but there were no tears(as i thought there might be), she said she would visit me next month.:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

ours came with a foot muff but i have blankets to as the foot muff looks very warm


----------



## molly85

Excellent Madcat sounds like she has come through it all really well


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad your sil seems to be on the mend madcat.

My girl has been going nuts last night and tonight. DH has been well impressed and I feel like my world is being literally rocked! Lol It's good she's getting her mojo on and she tends to be quiet most of the day.


----------



## molly85

lol peanut i have a little fidget bumb to tonight. its all in one place for a change so really odd. shes wuiet when matts home ashes started back at work shes off again lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Glad your sil seems to be on the mend madcat.
> 
> My girl has been going nuts last night and tonight. DH has been well impressed and I feel like my world is being literally rocked! Lol It's good she's getting her mojo on and she tends to be quiet most of the day.

our babies must be in sync again peanut. I had 3 quiet ish days last week (i say quiet, probably not that quiet, but quieter than most) then today and yesterday i have almost been getting a dizzy feeling with my stomach being rocked back&forth all the time!. we were lying on the couch this afternoon and i put the remote on my stomach so Dh could watch, he said "Bloody hell you got an earth quake going on in there"


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat so glad it went well! It's nice you can all be back in touch again!

Molly sounds like your kicking your Matt into shape tonight! Mine actually did some housework this mor ing while I had a lie in, then he ran me a bath!!! Not sure what got into him? But I haven't nagged him all day so hopefully he'll start to realise :haha:


----------



## molly85

Matt was muttering about positive reinforcement, I assured him if he took that long to hoover again I would positivley hit him with a big stick lol. 
he's got slackwith the reading using the excuse I was asleep. I'm pregnant your not going to beable to wake me so carry on reading man.

The house does smell like cleaning fluid though so yay. 

Girls grapes are bad, man do they give you wind. I really did not want that many bubbles in my bath


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly :rofl:

I love grapes, have to say they don't usually give me wind, these days who knows. 

Madcat so glad everything went well with your SIL, she must have just needed time away to heal :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

i slept half sitting up and some of the time lying down, think i slept marginally better than normal.:wacko:. i managed to sleep long enough to dream anyway, it was horrible though. I had the baby in hospital, they brought it to me and it was the size of my hand, and the nurse said it was about 18 weeks, and i said no im nearly 30 weeks thats not mine, but they wouldnt have it and wouldnt find my baby:cry:. I woke up and baby B wasnt moving for ages (&he always does when i wake) i was starting to worry, prodding and poking, finally he started to shift after about 20mins, i then had a strange shape bump in bed, his bottom was sticking out my upper right side making me look all wonkey:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Dreams are crazy aren't they! I keep alternating between the same two right now. The first dream I have the baby and he's fine but my OH takes him away from me and goes back to live with his ex wife :dohh:

The other dream always about the baby dying. They feel so real I always wake up crying!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat last time I had so many dreams that Byron was born early and looked like the stage he was at, all tiny and white or transparent. They're weird aren't they? We have si much anxiety that comes out in those dreams. This time has been much better for me, I must feel more confident I suppose having been through it once already. It sounds like all the activity is your boy moving head down. :thumbup:

I'm usual nauseous today. DH and Byron are out with the dog so I need to get up and shower. So useless. My laptop comes tomorrow though I don't know what they've repaired nor whether the OS will be on there! It better be as the repair disk I made was faulty so I've no way to get it on if it comes back a blank HDD. I can't wait to be back to working in bed though! :haha: Shame this week is so busy. Training on tue, Wales on Wed, interviews on Fri, DH working on Sat. Tired just thinking about it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Nomore and Peanut its a shame we all dont live closer cause we could all be each other doulas :) Sounds like we all got rail-roaded into situations we didnt agree with or indeed want last time :sad1: I spoke with DH and told him my birth plan is ABSOLUTELY NO PETHIDINE, AN EPIDURAL ONLY IN AN EMERGENCY IE A C-SEC (dont think theres any other situation which would require I would need one or be semi-forced into one!) I plan on hiring a tens machine again, am open to having a puff on the gas & air and as for internal examinations I cant make a decision on this one. I think am happy to have an initial examination but dont think it approapriate for anyone to be sticking their fingers up my VJ at any given opportunity I guess I may have to clue up on other ways of knowing how diluated I am without having such examinations. However Ladies I have a fear DH could be rail-roaded by the MW teams or whoever cause hes like that and was last time whilst I was pleading with him to see I really didnt want what they were suggesting :cry: 

madcat glad your meal out went well and your SIL has accepted your pregnant :kiss: 

As for DH cleaning.....I ask him to empty the washer and he throws a tantrum....I mean I cleaned the whole house this week and am still working 4 days a week :trouble: and yes hes one of those men too who make such a job out of any household tasks it takes twice as long and I usually end up doing it myself/again anyways :dohh:

Am not feeling too great today :sick:
DH and Oliver are eating this curry for lunch and it stinks :( I think I may have toast.

Oh yeah and the most bizare pregnancy sympton yet....I keep getting electric shocks from the electric appliances in the house :wacko: Last night I delved into our deep freezer for the bag of french fries I so desparately needed to devour and got the worst shock from putting my hand into the cold it made me cry :cry: I was shaking so much and it was a really nasty shock!


----------



## molly85

eugh the bank account induced panic has already started


----------



## gilz82

Madly that's weird I keep getting electric shocks off loads of things recently. 

On the topic of birth plans I'm hoping that either my OH or my sister will have gotten to the hospital in time to back me up on the things I don't want to happen. I do not want forceps to be used at all, and I'd really don't want internals. 

Unfortunately if I end up with an induction as planned I don't see how I can avoid the internals :cry:


----------



## molly85

Peanut and Iwere discussing this a bit if you feel the need to push/poop your ready. I'm not keen on having my bits poked at so if you have one on arrival then go from there maybe one every 6 hours if strictly need be


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I agree you do get the feeling too `poo` well I did with Oliver so I guess this is as good as an indication as any :dohh:

Gilz am nervous DH wont stand with me on my decisions...hes seems really hesitant about my whole idea :sad1: I guess partly this is also to do with the scars from labour with Oliver :cry: Am hoping that when he sees a strong determined me then he will see am damn serious and decide not to mess with me :haha:


----------



## molly85

Madly hecannot agree to any intervention with out your say so unless you conk out. which reasonably he will say do what ever. I remember seeing some with a big sign to take to the hospital with them


----------



## PeanutBean

This is what you need ladies https://sarahvine.wordpress.com/201...-assessing-dilation-without-an-internal-exam/

I think what you need to ask yourselves is why do we need internals anyway? Left to our own devices we dilate and then our bodies start pushing. Forced pushing is not something the new mws are coming away with. I suspect it's probably the reason for the stories of babies shooting out so fast they cause a lot of tearing. Our bodies won't push before they're ready so why do we need to be examined? All it does is provide ammunition for them to tell us we're behind THEIR preferred schedule.


----------



## molly85

Peanut love that link I did wounder why we can't check ourselves. 
if you can shove ya finger inside and cirlce it round you def need to be heading to the hospital, lol. 

Did you girls ever feel the needto push with your periods? I hope it's not like that till the correct time in labour because periods seriously hurt Iused topuke and the pushing thing eugh


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive always wondered about this, someone says they feel ready to push, and the MW's say "not yet", surely this is going against what nature is telling you(?).

DH&I went for a lovely walk around a big lake here today, lunch in the visitor centre, so cold and crispy, wrapped up warm.
I was bracing myself for my numb hip and aching bump after 15 mins, and it never happened:happydance:. I wore one of my belly bands, i had the idea that if i put one on below my bump, then doubled it up, i wondered if it would act like a support(?), and bloody hell, it did, its been the 1st walked ive enjoyed in ages!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Your walk sounds lovely and glad you belly band helped Madcat :hugs:

I wore my support band thing when we walked the dog this morning and it did help too, but I makes me feel like I'm wrapped up like a turkey :dohh:

Can't believe it's monday again tomorrow, I starting to find myself dreading work again after every weekend and it's still such a long time until my mat leave starts.


----------



## madcatwoman

the belly band was just a stab in the dark really, i was willing to try anything to be able to enjoy our day out without being crippled!. it obviously works in a similar way to any other support band. I could have actually have walked further today!. Really enjoyed our day out, +the bacon bap and lemonade to finish it off. We said we would return there in the summer with the pram and take a picknick!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

ohh lovely madcat. Must get my support band this week. it's the only bonuse to over bump jeans is they hold it though I still end up ina heap


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ohh lovely madcat. Must get my support band this week. it's the only bonuse to over bump jeans is they hold it though I still end up ina heap

yeh, give it a go, i got a pack of 3 bands in new look months ago but never really used them, now ive found a use for them!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

i have teh newlook ones though they don't do much for me with such a large tummy. best part with the cash and get the velcro waunder ( lol gilz)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I hate this doctor at the medical centre I go to! He said he wanted to ween me off my anti-vomiting meds to see how it goes. Well, I've been sick the last 3 days and I feel so awful! He asked me if I was feeling better and I said well yes when I take the pills and he said well we don't want you on any unnecessary medicines! :cry: I have to wait until tomorrow to get an appointment. I'm having the same feelings again of wanting to curl back up in bed. rant over :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

mine dont go over my tummy hun, what i did today with them is slid it over my hips and just at the bottom of my tummy and then folded the band so it was doubled over, so basically a bit on my hips and a bit at the base of my tummy!


----------



## molly85

did he not suggest you take them every other day? 
or reduce the dose?


----------



## molly85

hmm when i get my ass up and dressed i will give it ago. the dog hasn't been walked in way to long. not that she seems to mind curled in a ball on the sofa


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat you might benefit from a girdle. If I remember I'll bring mine on wed for you to try.

Oh bum. DH and boy backand instead on sleeping I cleaned the windows.

On the pushing thing madcat there are a number if aspects to the "don't push". One is that the mw things you need to do little pushes during crowning. Another is that you have a cervical lip and they think you're not dilated. I read an intetesting article about this the other day and the long and short of it is a cervical lip does not mean you're not dilated and pushing is fine. Thing is, it's impossible to not push. Believe me I tried! If your body is pushing it's pushing, end of story.

Cor anyone ever get braxton hicks that wind you?! Must be tense up against my diaphragm.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nope, I told him I had ran out and he wouldn't give me more. He told me to keep taking the acid reducer one time a day. *sigh* I hate doctors.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut I haven't cleaned our windows on the outside for ages, I feel guilty now.


----------



## PeanutBean

We have a window cleaner once a month, this was cleaning the inside! We get mould because of the house being ancient and draughty so the edges were getting really vile. I'm such a skeg.


----------



## molly85

our windows haven't been done since we moved here whoops. 
Girdle thats the name of the thing ihave been suggested. atleast my exercises usually work.
Are you guys meeting up?
Not sure I have had braxton hicks yet just weird period style pain and cervical pain.

Not sure what i can recommend Ozzie have you got antisickness braclets?


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> On the cat issue you can get nets to go ove thercot to protect teh baby from the cat jumping in. Thank Fully molly istrained to leave a room though I would never ban her from a room and will be using baby gates and the travel cot. SHe's generally very good will even go up and down stairs on command lol. I am hoping to do lots of walks so molly sees abby as the maker of walks so a good thing

Ah but all things change when a baby comes. The cats can get very jealous.



Ozzieshunni said:


> Head wetting isn't a big thing in the US so I was very confused when DH mentioned it. We have a cat as well and she's just going to have to learn not to go near baby. I'm sure she'll manage fine. Both dogs are going to new homes before the baby. Mostly because we're going to be moving in a year or so and we want to make sure they get good homes.

Hopefully it'll be that easy for you. My friend tried that and the cat got jealous of it's mom playing with baby and being with baby and it started urinating all over baby's stuff when they weren't watching.

And WHY are you getting rid of the dogs? most of the time dogs do better with the transition of kids coming in then cats do. Just asking



NOMORENUMBERS said:


> my friend has a cat who had never been around a child before - not knowing this i bought my 2 year old to visit her before she had her baby but honestly the cat would jump and bound and be overly playful with the adults and hated being stroked but when my son walked over to her she would lay down and just let him stroke her and didnt bounde all over him nipping his arms or anything, safe to say the cat is really well behaved around her baby so you never know, i am not sure whether they did anything like those plug ins that are supposed ot release calming scents or whatever though


I babysat a friend's kid and my cat had never been around kids. She was good but a bit frightened of the baby- as it was walking around and she would run and hide. He never came in contact with her, but she didn't like it. Peed on my bed later to show me how much she didn't like it. The baby was here for maybe 2 hours at most.

You just can't tell. They might not be aggressive- but they will show you later they are displeased.


----------



## molly85

Dare molly is a jack russel not a cat, so slightly more reasonable and less watching liek a hawk. this is why I would not trust her with the baby in the moses basket next to the bed when shes in there and wouldn't leave them alone on the floor so we have a travel cot to use as a sort ofplay pen so molly can see abby and abby can see molly. molly has gone through a lot of trauma in her life but generally been obedient so I am hopeful


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat you might benefit from a girdle. If I remember I'll bring mine on wed for you to try.
> 
> Oh bum. DH and boy backand instead on sleeping I cleaned the windows.
> 
> On the pushing thing madcat there are a number if aspects to the "don't push". One is that the mw things you need to do little pushes during crowning. Another is that you have a cervical lip and they think you're not dilated. I read an intetesting article about this the other day and the long and short of it is a cervical lip does not mean you're not dilated and pushing is fine. Thing is, it's impossible to not push. Believe me I tried! If your body is pushing it's pushing, end of story.
> 
> Cor anyone ever get braxton hicks that wind you?! Must be tense up against my diaphragm.

OH, i take it a girdle has a similar effect that my band is having then?, yeh if you have one and youre not using it yourself then great bring it along, might be even better if thats ment to do the job in hand!.:thumbup:

Y'know, only these last few weeks ive noticed ive been getting BH, at 1st i thought it was the baby going into a hard curled up position, but then i realised it was BH, what with the hard tummy (a little tightening too), it only ever happens below my belly button though!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> our windows haven't been done since we moved here whoops.
> Girdle thats the name of the thing ihave been suggested. atleast my exercises usually work.
> Are you guys meeting up?
> Not sure I have had braxton hicks yet just weird period style pain and cervical pain.
> 
> Not sure what i can recommend Ozzie have you got antisickness braclets?

molly, you'll notice braxton hicks because your bump will go real hard for a small while!!.

yes molly, ive talked peanut into letting me try taking some mat photos of her, we probably live the closest out of all over us, albeit not that close!


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel them most strongly below by waist too.

I got it last time as recommended by my mw but it was for my tummy muscles and so entirely the wrong thing. I best have a look at it in case it needs a wash... :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for the article Peanut :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's our plan Molly. I have to visit my sister as i've not seen her since before Christmas and she is in N Wales so not too far away from madcat. It will all depend on how sick I feel on wed though!


----------



## madcatwoman

well id certainly give it a go and see how it feels if you remember it, ta!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut I might print that article for DH nearer delivery and get him to read so here aware what hes looking for :)


----------



## PeanutBean

I found it a bit itchy to wear all day but it would probably be good for you to wear on walks and doing housework. It's got three size adjustments so I'm sure would fit. I'll have a check tonight and stick it in the machine if if needs it but I probably washed it before storing it.

Weird thread on mould in third tri in which someone confidently said our cells are all made of hydrogen peroxide. Baffling. I don't expect people to be particularly au fait with cell biology but such a confident assertion (entirely incorrect) had bewildered me! Lol


----------



## PeanutBean

MADLYTTC said:


> Peanut I might print that article for DH nearer delivery and get him to read so here aware what hes looking for :)

A friend of mine said she stuck it to her kitchen cupboard (homebirth) and I'm thinking of doing likewise. Glad it's been useful for you. :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Now thats a good idea :thumbup: 

Considering DH seems to have recently been abducted by aliens and replaced with someone on drugs am open to anything to make him get the point :wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> Dare molly is a jack russel not a cat, so slightly more reasonable and less watching liek a hawk. this is why I would not trust her with the baby in the moses basket next to the bed when shes in there and wouldn't leave them alone on the floor so we have a travel cot to use as a sort ofplay pen so molly can see abby and abby can see molly. molly has gone through a lot of trauma in her life but generally been obedient so I am hopeful

Sorry love! thought you were talking about a cat! Have been thinking my next dog might be a jack- i am a sucker for hounds and terriers. Not all breeds in those groups but, quite a few of them! Love those jacks though. Especially when they are running- their legs go so fast they look like they are running on air. :thumbup:

I'm sure she'll be great!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Ohh have fun with the photo shoot. My physio suggested wering the girdle over clothes as it can be uncomfy to sit in so your whipping it on and off. 
Nomore and I are about half an hour apart I think. 

Some one asked about antenatal classes ahile ago and i meant to answer. We are attending 3 hospital proper antenatal classes, an active birth class and 2 physio classes. Plus we are waiting to find dates for baby resus. We have both done it a number of times but not so much on the babies

And this is molly dare, not a real jack more of a cross between a spaniel puppy and a cat lol
 



Attached Files:







05.01.11 oploads take 2 026.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I did resus as the baby group. God I've forgotten most of it though... Remind us of the timings when you do yours Molly! We should get a sticky in baby club if there isn't one already. I remember to do compressions with two fingers...


----------



## molly85

its 5 breaths to 30 compressions I know that. just 2 fingers for a baby and they are quite resilient so pushdown the lengthof your fingers i think.

babys and children tend have a physical issue rather than electric which is why resus doesn't work half as often in adults. There brains need telling rather than hearts. 

Don't push babys head back likeyou would an adult make sure itflat inline with the body and blow in mouth and nose.


----------



## pinkclaire

My sure start centre runs first aid for parents for free might be worth looking into if your worried. 

I'm off to see my physio again but couldn't get an appointment until next weds! I keep nearly falling down the stairs so I need to talk to her espesh after that fall I had before. 

James just had his longest nap ever, 3.5 hours, he normally has 30 mins at the most! Not so good so close to bed time but it was lovely I felt like I had the afternoon off lol. Even got a 2hr kip in my self! DH said he'll get up with him tonight if he gets up which is nice. He's not at work until 2 tomorrow you see. I'm dreading tomorrow after last week don't Want to go but have to unfortunately!


----------



## molly85

Am with you claire, i dn't want to go in either. 

I've seen the baby first aide adertised in a few places its getting the dates near you that we are waiting for. 
It's not worry it's just being up to date on it because none of my courses have ever certified me to do babies and i loveplaying with the dummys.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Make it three here :( I dont want to go into work tomorrow either :nope:

I keep telling myself I have four weeks to work and after this week then it will be three and so on but :nope: not working I feel depressed.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly when I took a year out before uni I worked in a solicitors a d really didn't enjoy the job. In the back of my notebook I tallied a countdown of the days, msube it might help you too! For once I'm not too worried about work tomorrow. I have to go through the interview questions and do my training coursework, then I can choose a bit what to do. Probably my strategy work but it makes a nice change to have the choice.

While DH bathed Byron I mended the last two nappy outers, changed his bedding, hung out wet washing and dusted our bedroom. Quite pleased. I'm thinking i'd like to start back on my embroidery I laid aside when I got pregnant. It's a crewel work of cranes and bamboo.


----------



## molly85

eeek embrodery hard work

I like havind easter as my count down nice and easy to see if miles away


----------



## PeanutBean

Not hard work at all! I LOVE embroidery! :D


----------



## PeanutBean

I have pics on fb if you look for them...


----------



## molly85

ohhhh. its all complicated to me i can do basic sewing but thats it


----------



## pinkclaire

Maybe we should have a 1 o'clock check in on how bad the day is lol. 

Hubby has done my ironing so at least that's one less thing to worry about lol. Not sure what's up with him, he's been pretty helpful this weekend!


----------



## sequeena

Peanut you're right it's the cold that's making me think I have a UTI. We went to the shop and by the time I got home I was freezing and desperately needed a wee but I could get nothing out.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh well I hope getting warm helps then!


----------



## molly85

i'm only on 10 -2 then have to go to college then the MIL


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Well it's monday again :cry: i'm completely exhausted, i had half an hours sleep last night. Couldn't get comfy, then fell asleep, woke up half an hour later and the insomnia kicked in. I'm hoping my boss takes pity on me and will let me away slightly early today as i can barely keep my eyes open.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I'm not fantastic either. Byron came in before we even turned our lamps off. Two of his molars have broken through so I guess it's tooth pain, and he's really doing much better than with his last set, but he spent all night crying out in his sleep and getting distressed. Don't know if it was because of the pain or bad dreams of both but it didn't make for a restful night for anyone.

Should be getting up really...


----------



## gilz82

Ewwww i was just :sick: at work! Why does it always feel so much worse being sick when you aren't in your own house.

I could honestly just crawl under my desk and hibernate now :cry:


----------



## molly85

ewww gilz, would they not let u home? might not be pregnancy related this late on. got to nurse that kidney.

eugh peanut those ruddy molars not many more to go.

I woke up toa dream wear i had been doing manicexercise covered in sweat afte fighting for duvet with matt and molly. plus a trip to the loo. Ahhhhh and i had been comfy


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor gilz! Do you think it is a bug? I couldn't bear the thought of being sick elsewhere.


----------



## molly85

how do i get off the sofa? i need to get dressed to.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

i cant bare the thought of being sick anywhere else either, as a kid i refused to do sleep overs, i wouldnt stay at my grandparents house either incase i was sick (partly the phobia taking over at this point). Even when i fly i take travel sickness pills- just incase, because the thought of being trapped in such an enclosed place like a plane was just too much!.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> how do i get off the sofa? i need to get dressed to.

Roll off:haha:

or 

call for help and be winched off.


----------



## PeanutBean

Stay there Molly! Though I suppose you have to leave for work... I am at the PC now but not showered. Feeling pretty sick but needed to be getting started. Cannot wait for my laptop to be back and functioning so I can work in bed again. I've fed the dog and put a wash on and eaten a bag of crisps which haven't yet helped the nausea sufficiently for getting a shower. Blah.


----------



## gilz82

If i made a big deal about it my work would probably let me go home, but they certainly aren't hurrying me to leave.

I do wonder if the sickness is just because i'm exhausted :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

:sleep::sleep::sleep:
My god i feel tired.
:sleep::sleep::sleep:

i can see me catching 40 winks on the couch with all my pillows this afternoon


----------



## gilz82

Oooooh i'd love a wee afternoon snooze on the couch!

How are the hips today Madcat?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oooooh i'd love a wee afternoon snooze on the couch!
> 
> How are the hips today Madcat?

theyre ok now, but as usual not last night:growlmad:, a pretty normal night of tossing and turning and massaging my poor bones!, which is why im probably so tired today.

Im going to make me some lunch and see if i can sleep a bit afterwards, i find it hard to nod off durring the day time though, thats the only thing, but w ill give it a shot!.

How are your hips doing?


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just put a veggie toad in the oven but scoffing minstrels as I'm right on the edge. :sick: Hoping to be able to catch a shower before my lunch is cooked. I've done all the particular work I wanted to do plus a bit more so feeling more relaxed about feeling so ill, iyswim.


----------



## gilz82

Oh my hips are knackered as usual. Tried to wear my support belt thingy to work today and had to take it off after about an hour. Cos it's quite ridgid it's seriously uncomfortable to wear sitting at a desk, which is all i do all day :haha:

I'm now just counting the hours til i can go home, have a bath and crawl into my bed. Poor dog is not getting walked tonight :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Dream, we're moving overseas. From Scotland to California :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh gilz, your hips dont sound too great durring the day either, thats the thing with any sort of support belt, they never tend to be that comfy for any long period of time.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not doing very well. Still in pyjamas. Eaten my toad. Hope it stays down and helps me function. I still have to walk the dog. Bah. Stupid nausea. I've had enough of it!!

Sorry about all your sore hips. :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Peanut, you and me both. I am so sick of being sick! I'm still in my PJs as well. Luckily, no where to go today.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie have you tried cutting out different foods? My sister has suffered with hyperemesis with both her last two pregnancies and in the most recent one she found yeast was exacerbating it so had to stop eating all breads and the likes. Maybe keep a food diary too in case you can cut some things out and feel a bit better.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Peanut and ozzie,sorry you're both feeling shit:hugs:
Madcat and gilz,sorry you've both sore hips,and not sleeping:hugs:

We had a good day yest,had a few hrs in ikea up in belfast,got the boys shelves and a few bits and pieces.Then headed to my nieces 3rd birthday party.

Don't know whats wrong wih me today,I'm all hormonal,feeling down,could cry at the drop of a hat,short tempered with the boys etc etc!!!
1 of them days!
Unfortunately I want nothing more than crawl into bed and lie there feeling sorry for myself,but can't do that with 2 kiddies to look after:cry:
So have to wait til dh gets home,and I will lie down and have a wee cry while he's bathing the boys:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Make sure you get some 'you' time later vbaby. I totally know how you feel though a Byron is only 2 I confess I sometimes just break down in front of him. It normally elicits the response "wake up mumma!". :dohh: Sometimes it all just spills over. I always feel better for a good cry though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies how are you? Sorry to hear a few of you feel :sick:

work is ok in the end!

I'm shattered, no sleeping for me last night, James was so unsettled!


----------



## sequeena

I'm another one in pjs and feeling sick. Blegh :( I have to go out later and I have to walk the 1.7 miles down to Morrisons later. Plus our washing machine is on the fritz :(


----------



## gilz82

vbaby3 said:


> Hi girls,
> Peanut and ozzie,sorry you're both feeling shit:hugs:
> Madcat and gilz,sorry you've both sore hips,and not sleeping:hugs:
> 
> We had a good day yest,had a few hrs in ikea up in belfast,got the boys shelves and a few bits and pieces.Then headed to my nieces 3rd birthday party.
> 
> Don't know whats wrong wih me today,I'm all hormonal,feeling down,could cry at the drop of a hat,short tempered with the boys etc etc!!!
> 1 of them days!
> Unfortunately I want nothing more than crawl into bed and lie there feeling sorry for myself,but can't do that with 2 kiddies to look after:cry:
> So have to wait til dh gets home,and I will lie down and have a wee cry while he's bathing the boys:cry:

Aw Vbaby :hugs: sorry you are having a down day today hon. Just make sure you take some time later to have a cry or whatever will make you feel a bit better.

Pink, glad that work isn't too bad today and Sequenna sorry you are feeling rough today too.


----------



## pinkclaire

VBAby, sounds like your probably shattered after what you got up to yesterday! I always feel like that when I'm tired! Get to bed early tonight and hopefully you'll feel better xx


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> And this is molly dare, not a real jack more of a cross between a spaniel puppy and a cat lol

Shes' cute!!!! love her.



@Ozzie- when do you find out what you're having?!


My first tri scan is wednesday girls! :dance:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thats great dare!!
Thanks girls,I don't even know whats wrong with me,I've no reason to feel sad,so i'm putting it down to these damn pregnancy hormones!!!
Orans contrary as hell today too,so thats not helping.
His cheeks are flying off him and just took his temp and its high,think you and me both have teething boys peanut!!
He had a wee spoon of calpol and he's lying on the couch now with a wee blanket on him all comfy!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Argh i give up :growlmad:

took me an hour to drop off on the couch with the TV on in background to help, i dropped off, and the doorbell went.:cry:
it was my FIL come to fix the outside tap that had burst, which was kind, but the timing was rotten.

No-one sounds like theyre having such a great day today:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Stupid Monday. We should all have the day off from doing anything we don't feel like doing.

I'm finally showered and going to walk the dog then I'll get an hour or so before picking up the boy. DH is working late tonight. :( I wish he had a normal 9-5 job. I hate these lates and the Saturdays he works and he gets paid a pittance for them anyway.

Not getting anywhere with my work. Oh well. That's what maternity cover is for right?! :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

I think mondays should be skipped all together, they just aren't working for any of us today :nope:

Only 50 minutes til home time for me though so i should be happy about that!


----------



## pinkclaire

Same for me Gilz!

I know what you mean peanut, I never know what time my DH is finishing, it could be 5, or anytime afterwards, up to tomorrow morning if hes been called in for duties :dohh: Can never plan anything!


----------



## PeanutBean

Fortunately DH's work is more predictable than that but it's really hard work in the evenings when I'm pregnant and sick and tired and I hate not getting weekends the most. It's like we only see each other once a fortnight.


----------



## madcatwoman

what does your DH do peanut?.

My DH's hours can be anything from5.30-3pm,or till 6 pm, never quite know,but the worst is when he has to work away, theres a week away booked for next month,but im hoping or praying that might be the end of it for a while, from late march hes asked not to be sent away anywhere just incase i need him.


----------



## gilz82

Oh i could moan about my OH's work for the rest of the day, but i won't don't worry :haha:

I'm looking forward to the baby arriving for so many different reasons, but one of those of reasons is definitely that fact that there will now be someone at home with me again :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Gilz thats very sweet! I found it lonely when I first had a baby and was left on my own!

I hate the weekends when my DH is working its crappy! I never know what to do with myself


----------



## madcatwoman

What does your OH do gilz, from the amount of time you say hes away it sounds like the army,but just a guess!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks for the advice, Peanut! I've actually found milk to make it worse so I've stopped eating cereal or milk products (except ice cream for some reason doesn't do anything).

Dream, I find out on Thursday! Eeeeeep!


----------



## gilz82

Nope he's not in the army Madcat he works putting the bases in for electricity pylons. They work a 12 day on and 2 day off pattern and unfortunately none of the work is close to home, so essentially he permanently works away from home.

He's in Inverness just now which is probably the closest he's been to home and that's still over 4 hours away from us so he can't come home at night.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck to Ozzie and Dare, can't believe we are on a new round of scans!

My DH just works in a library. Nothing exciting, he just has to cover their extended opening times.

Gilz I liked the company of having Byron. It can be hard and it can be lonely being at home with a baby but it's rewarding and I never really had that craving adult company thing, I don't know why.

I have walked the dog!


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, you sound like me. ive never craved the adult company either. people keep saying i need to get out and mix with friends all the time, but im happy doing my own thing, and very few people understand. MIL always gives me a funny look concerning this, she on the otherhand will not stay home or go out alone at all, never, not even to wait in for her own washing machine delivery and played hell when it snowed!.

I always thought library work would suit me actually, nice and quiet and bevering away with books, i never found a vacancy when i was looking though.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's just not like that! lol He has to deal with the worst of all kinds of people and is always on his feet and answering ridiculous queries. I remember that sensation of the quiet library and that book smell but working there is awful!

I do enjoy being with others but I like it to be for the purpose of being with them, like having friends round to be with for a chat, iyswim. I don't really like doing things with others, like shopping or whatever, except DH because he can do the heavy lifting! :lol: I am as happy being on my own. I did get a new group of mum friends. It's helpful as I've no-one else with kids who would really get what it's like. We could all meet up and share baby stories and BF and talk about poo etc. Bit like being on BnB really!


----------



## gilz82

I like my own company too Madcat, when my OH took the job he has now everyone was saying you need to be out all the time etc and i got quite a lot of odd looks when I said i really didn't. 

I do miss having someone to speak to at the end of the day sometimes, cos I'm pretty sure if the dog starts talking to me I've gone nuts :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol I used to live on my own without a car in the middle of nowhere. it was great just mols and me she never talked back to me lol. 

I plan to get out more when abbys here but that is to replace the work human contact which i get a lot of.

He he work actually went well got some really good praise from a collegue, booked to have my hair done now i just need to sort my holiday out. 

I am worringly pleased taht i have first aide training coming up and have applied to do my mental health act training. its just a day but a very intresting subject.


----------



## madcatwoman

no, i suppose youre right peanut, perhaps a library isnt the quiet peaceful sort of place we all think it is where working is concerned.

as for people. I meet up about once a month with one or two girl friends that i got to know in college, we meet up and have lunch and catch up, but thats about it.

I cant go shopping with friends, and whenever i say im going shopping MIL pipes up and says she'll join me, but i make my excuses, having someone with me for shopping drains me, and in the end i dont bother looking in the shops i want to and dont browse as much, i'll get the essentials and leave, but on my own...well, im dangerous!:haha:

the only company i do miss is DHs company, whether he's working away or just down the pub, but when he's away, i still dont go looking for company anywhere else.

When LO is about 2 i'll probably take him to a local playgroup to mix with other kids, and the kiddies library time,and i guess i could end up meeting other mothers a similar age, but id be doing it more for the benifit of :baby: than myself.


----------



## molly85

ohh madcat your like me shopping. If I dnt want to spend much ineed to rke a sencible adult sonot my parents. matt can be just as bad though he hates shopping


----------



## gilz82

I'm not a great shopper in company. I don't mind going with my sister or OH but with friends I get impatient and fidgety. I'd much rather just go on my own :haha:

Oh I just ate far too much for tea, I had two slices of toast with cheese, a muller crunch yogurt and a rice krispie cereal bar. I'm now sort of wallowing in the bath, feeling very much like I could pop!!


----------



## molly85

messgaing from the bath lol.

I'm finishing last nights pizza, dominoes my fav poor matt doesn't like the thin base


----------



## PeanutBean

I'd be too afraid to take my iphone to the bath in case I dropped it in! Much safer with a book.

I am a crap shopper. I want to browse in three seconds and hate dawdling around. I can often tell a whole rail is full of rubbish in a single glance. But I also want to be able to try stuff on in comfort. I always get hot and tangled and don't want people to be waiting for me. I get cross when I shop and need to stop for a drink if it's more than about an hour. I resent spending ages on my feet for the benefit of someone else looking for something. No, shopping on my own is definitely the future!


----------



## gilz82

Well touch wood I've not dropped my iPhone in the bath yet, but since my kidney started flaring up years ago I take my phone pretty much everywhere. I collapsed once in the toilet and couldn't get to the phone and was there until my OH got home from work. After that it was drummed into me that my phone should be super glued to my hand basically. 

In case you think I'm totally weird I don't speak to anyone on my phone while in the bath or otherwise, I just surf the net and chat on here :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol i take mine in there. same reasons as my BP can drop and I had 3 operations on my feet 2 broken feet and getting out the bath could be intresting


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear your boys are teething again vbaby and peanut :hugs: Cant say Oliver has anything like teething problems but if any of yous have a cure to fill his tummy then please share because all he says these days is `mummy/daddy am starving!` he is totally not :dohh: He had cornish pie, beans and sponge and custard for tea and 20mins later was complaining of hunger :saywhat:

Peanut hon the tally countdown to Mat Leave is a great idea and I already started check out my siggy...I update it every day :)

madcat I have dodgy hips too :( I find if I lay on one side for a long period my hip goes numb and then when I roll onto my back and the feeling returns is accompanied by pain :cry: My right side seems to be worse then my left but I think this might be because Charlie is lying on this side.

:hugs: to all you Ladies who had a naff day at work .... fxed tomorrow is better .... maybe not for me though tomorrow is my usual day off however am working as a colleague is off :sick: BUT I get Saturday off in return which means I have again bagged the weekend off :wohoo: I hate working Saturdays :(


----------



## molly85

yay for weekends off i get these now its weird


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I am a crap shopper. I want to browse in three seconds and hate dawdling around. I can often tell a whole rail is full of rubbish in a single glance. But I also want to be able to try stuff on in comfort. I always get hot and tangled and don't want people to be waiting for me. I resent spending ages on my feet for the benefit of someone else looking for something. No, shopping on my own is definitely the future!

Into a few sentances, you have narrowed down my thoughts exactly.
you just know when a rail is full of crap and i too resent spending ages on my feet for the benifit of someone else looking for something!!. said it all there!:haha:

BTW- i read books in the bath too, thats my reading room!.:haha:


Oh madly yes, your hips sounds like mine, except, my right one goes numb when i stand up for two long, both get painful in bed, but again its the right one that suffers the most!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Molly hon :) That means I only have another 3 working Saturdays before Mat Leave starts :wohoo: Can you tell I hate working Saturdays :haha:

madcat its the most bizare thing and only started in last 3 nights or so :wacko: Its really uncomfy and makes me cry out in pain half asleep so I know it hurts :( Charlie was laid to my left but am sure he switched sides as am sure I can feel him so maybe if bailey is laid to the right too this is why we are both suffering more of the right side :shrug: I have been stuffing a pillow under my side and it does help but doesnt stop it :nope:

A colleague announced she is about 8wks pregnant today....funny she was asking me the most random questions last week and I never caught on :dohh:


----------



## molly85

i have books to i always look like a prune when i'm done talking of which bath at 8 intime to be out of bath for OBEM and glee than to my bed.

I'm haveing a lot of shopping luck with peacocks I get 20% off for being an NVQ student not that my tutor is talking to me. and I get 20% off my hair at the college salon


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks Molly hon :) That means I only have another 3 working Saturdays before Mat Leave starts :wohoo: Can you tell I hate working Saturdays :haha:
> 
> madcat its the most bizare thing and only started in last 3 nights or so :wacko: Its really uncomfy and makes me cry out in pain half asleep so I know it hurts :( Charlie was laid to my left but am sure he switched sides as am sure I can feel him so maybe if bailey is laid to the right too this is why we are both suffering more of the right side :shrug: I have been stuffing a pillow under my side and it does help but doesnt stop it :nope:
> 
> A colleague announced she is about 8wks pregnant today....funny she was asking me the most random questions last week and I never caught on :dohh:

its horrible isnt it, lay on your right side for too long and you can wake up not only aching but in some pain until it subsides a bit, i lie there for a while just massaging my hip, but some times it even aches when im on my left side, its something ive notced get worse as time goes by.
so far ive tried a duvet under me, a line of pillows under me,pillows between my legs, sitting a bit up in bed, nothing at all in bed. i guess the most success ive had is maybe with all the pillows under me,but doesnt always work.


----------



## PeanutBean

I always take my phone in with me, pretty much wherever I go but not actually into the bath. Within my reach but where it won't get splashed. At £400 I'm not going to risk it!

One Born time.

DH has almost finished the birthing book I gave him to read and is feeling all empowered for my home birth. :D


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

I'm feeling hellish today, been up all night being :sick: think I have some sort of bug. Tried the duvet underneath me thing last night and for the small amount of time I spent in my bed it didn't help :cry:

Peanut I have to agree iPhones are ridiculously expensive to replace, I'd probably be less keen to use mine in the bath if I didn't get free smartphone insurance through my bank account. If I dropped it in the bath it'd only cost me the excess which is £35. Much less scary than £400


----------



## molly85

awww gilz hugs,

i woke3timeslast night 1 for loo and the other 2 mattcoming home and matt coming to bed with windin the willowsi growled at him as i only hadan hr left in bed.

mouth ulcers yuck


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

OH Gilz:hugs:, nows not a good time for stomach bugs, your poor stomach muscles must be killing you too with being sick, are you feeling any brighter now?.

I removed the duvet from my bed, i went back to lying on a series of pillows, it was slightly better, tossed&turned a bit towards the end of the night but ive had worse, i know i had two dreams, so i slept long enough for those.

Grrrrr:growlmad: what is it with deliveries these days?. today is the day next deliver the nursery furniture,wardrobe, chest of drawers&bedside table. They just called to say theyre still coming, but the chest isnt on the van, and wont be delivered until the 17th.
So far the only places that have done as they have promised is Boots&Kiddiecare.:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

eugh this is why we ikead ages ago stuffs here and assembled.

i have to go to work right blugh


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I managed to get up ok for training but feeling pretty sick now. Forgot my stupid bottle of water which really doesn't help. Plus my train is almost 10 mins late which means I'll miss my connection and be late for training.

Poor gilz. I hope you soon perk up. Keep your fluids up. Drink pop too if you can't keep any food down for any length of time.

I had an iffy night too. Byron came in at some point and decked me for ages whilst saying "aw mumma" a lot. :dohh: I've started with hip pain on my left now but get such heartburn on my right and my ear cartilage really hurts too! Not impressed. I bad quite a bit of pelvic pain on the left after work yesterday so hopefully I just overdid it at the desk. My laptop didn't come which probably means it will today while I'm out.


----------



## gilz82

I've stopped being sick for the minute. I'm just trying to drink a cup of sweet tea and watching One Born Every Minute. My daft stomach muscles are so broken but hopefully they'll be better soon if there is no more being :sick:

So frustrating about your deliveries Madcat, I really hate it when that happens. Especially if you have arranged to be at home :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh no peanut, not your hips too:dohh::dohh:

funny, i used to to find my ear hurt alot, but before i was pregnant,like you say, the cartillage, but actually,maybe i just dont sleep long enough on it anymore to cause a problem!!:haha:

Housework day today, must shift my arse soon.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
I'm definately a lone shopper too,I love just taking my time when I'm on my own especially if I'm trying to buy clothes.Although most of the time not by choice my kids will be with me lol!!!
I do enjoy time alone,but I also found once shay was born I did crave adult attention and conversation.
I was very lucky in that 3 close friends who I had worked with all had babies too,and were also stay at home mams so I could drop down for coffee or they could drop up here.
I also wanted shay mixing so took him to baby swimming classes on a wed morning and a little music class on a fri morning,so all in all we were very busy,shay had the kids and I had the mammys!
Once oran arrived we couldn't go to classes anymore,oran def got the short straw compared to all the stuff shay got to dnce shay started school i did look into wee classes to take oran,but none of them were good timing for droppping/collecting shay from school unfortunately.
But now I'm still blessed to have closeby friends in the same boat as me,I'm still in touch with some of the girls from shays music class too,and actually 2 of them just recently had their 3rd child too,so definately lots to talk about over coffee while the kids play!!
Its especially important for me to have this support network as I've no family close by,or even family in-laws!
Feeling a bit better today,but really could not be arsed to do anything at all.Loads of jobs to do about the house and i'm putting it all off and playing computer instead!


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry meant to say gilz hope you're feeling better soon,x
Poor peanut and madcat and everyone else who's not sleeping,and with sore hips:hugs:
Roll on 3 months time so we can all get our bodies back!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby glad you feeling a bit better today :hugs:

I am really looking forward to getting my normal body back, well normal is probably a stretch for me :haha: but you know what I mean.


----------



## madcatwoman

yes, its february now, i hope the next 2 and a half months or so goes quickly, /11 weeks!(sounds better). im starting to wonder what its like to get my body back now, im just starting to tip that edge and thinking about how i'll feel afterwards, im really ready for april to be honest, pain, indigity, bring it on, im passed caring now!:haha:

anyone watch one born every minute?, god that opera singing woman did my head in, i found her really iritating.
As for the polish girl, she did really well and the male MW seemed nice (dont know how id feel with a male MW(?) ) but her boyfriend sounded/looked like a waste of space.:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Its funny madcat,once you've delivered baby although you'll have sore lady bits etc it just goes back to normal(well for me anyway)
you feel all light,can move faster,don't get outta breathe,don't need to wee every 10 mins,can turn over in bed,can sleep properly etc!!
For me it was instant!!

Yes the lady last night on 1 born every minute did my nut in,looked like she was doing hubbys head in too!I'm all for declarations of love,but jeez she took the biscuit,every 2 mins she was saying she loved him!!
Yeh the other girl did brilliantly,my tummy turned tho when she said she couldn't stop shitting herself,and her mam was wiping the shit off her leg,boke!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Its funny madcat,once you've delivered baby although you'll have sore lady bits etc it just goes back to normal(well for me anyway)
> you feel all light,can move faster,don't get outta breathe,don't need to wee every 10 mins,can turn over in bed,can sleep properly etc!!
> For me it was instant!!
> 
> Yes the lady last night on 1 born every minute did my nut in,looked like she was doing hubbys head in too!I'm all for declarations of love,but jeez she took the biscuit,every 2 mins she was saying she loved him!!
> Yeh the other girl did brilliantly,my tummy turned tho when she said she couldn't stop shitting herself,and her mam was wiping the shit off her leg,boke!!!

oh god yes, i forgot about that, how horrible, vile, this is my only concern yknow, is shitting myself!, ive been thinking about a water birth but then i keep thinking about no2's floating and Dh noticing and never living it down,(i know the Mw's have seen it all before), but thats what puts me off:dohh:. i noticed they were holding a pad over her bum, not sure if it was for her dignity on camera or whether it was to keep area clean from "accidents"

im looking forward to the moment my body goes back to normal, i'll put up with the sore lady bits!


----------



## vbaby3

I got a wee dose of the runs just before my labours so had a good clear out,and in early labour had maybe a slice of toast just coz I didn't fancy anything else,so I didn't poo either time thank god,but I have friends who did and it didn't bother them in the slightest!And I have heard it'll be wiped away very discreetly and you might not even know you've done it.
The male mw did seem lovely,i'd definately be more comfy with a female 1 though.
But saying that when I was trying to push with shay I had an audience both male and female as his heartbeat kept dropping,and there was merconium in my waters,there were lots of different people on standby for when he was born,and it didn't bother me at all,also afeter oran was born a male doc came in to stitch up my bits and that didn't bother me either.
You really do need to leave your dignity at the door lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im praying for a clear out before my labour then, i just dont wanting be doing a number 2 half way thru!:shrug: just not my style:haha:

im not getting far with the housework, i must carry on before i fall asleep.:sleep:


----------



## vbaby3

Same here madcat,I keep getting up and doing a little 10min job and then sitting back down at the computer!!
I have no get up and go in me at all today


----------



## gilz82

Totally agree with everything said about One Born this week. 

I too am hoping for the pre-labour clear out, but it's just dawned on me that it might not happen if i get induced because my body didn't know labour was coming.

I honestly think my OH will never let me live it down if i pooped, just hoping if it happens cos he's on strict instructions to stay at the top of the bed he might not notice.

On the birthing pool thing Madcat i was reading a birth story the other day and the lady said that she pooped in the birth pool and her OH had to fish it out with a poop seive thing. She found it pretty funny as they were near splitting up, think her words were "a turd of a man, fishing for a turd" :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

:haha::haha:
Oh my god gilz,can't believe he had to fish it out!!!
If your oh stays near your head i'm sure he won't know if you poo or not.
I didn't care where dh looked at all!
When shays head was out the mw said look,the heads out,he had a wee look and went green!!
He said he never saw anything like it,my lady bits were unrecognizable as lady bits with a baby head and no body, protruding from them!!!:haha::haha:
Doesn't seem to have put him off though sexually or anything,I think if anything he had a new found respect for woman and what they really go through in labour.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> On the birthing pool thing Madcat i was reading a birth story the other day and the lady said that she pooped in the birth pool and her OH had to fish it out with a poop seive thing. She found it pretty funny as they were near splitting up, think her words were "a turd of a man, fishing for a turd" :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gilz82

My OH doesn't have the strongest stomach in the world so that's more my reasoning for staying at the head end of the bed. Don't think he'll be much use with his head in a sick bowl :haha:

I'm realistic though that these things might change when i'm actually in labour.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha all this talk of turds this early on in the day lol - well not early really lol

i asked my mum if she pooed with any of us 3 and she said honestly i would not know if i did! so i held on to that thought last time, didnt get to push last time obviously but will be hoping for the pre labour clear out too this time - saying that i went into natural labour last time and didnt get a clear out! i did puke after i had my epidural and got rid of all my dinner from that night, that also made my waters break funnily enough . . . 

oh oh oh i booked my scan this morning! i thought they would turn around and be like err we have an appointment in 3 weeks but nope i am seeing our baby for the first time NEXT FRIDAY! sooooooo excited and scared but more excited! yay!


----------



## gilz82

Oh so exciting nomore :wohoo: it feels like ages since we saw the jellybean the last time.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i cant wait! yay!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thats great nomore!I'm sure everything is perfect,but its nervewracking all the same!!
So this wk is a busy wk for scans then,Is it dare tom,ozzie thurs and nomore fri?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, I'm Thursday!!!! :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Yay!!
Can't wait to hear if its boy or girl!


----------



## vbaby3

Just looked on the front page,there's 8 boys and only 4 girls,wonder if it'll start to even out!


----------



## madcatwoman

great news about the scan nomore:winkwink: the 12 weeks scan was so exciting, to see the LO all formed with hands and feet, i had had an 8 week one but LO was more bean like then with a beating heart.
And ozzie, looking forward hearing what you are having too...
well, ive cleaned all upstairs,and brought in 2 boxes of wood for the fire, i feel like ive reached the end of my rope for today.:coffee:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i know wish it was this friday! oh well i can wait until next lol i think! cant believe it is finally almost scan time, i think once i see baba on screen i will finally finally start to relax and thoroughly enjoy being pregnant again, after all it took us aggggges!

feeling a bit sick again today grrrr when i had my blood test done the woman taking it 
1. bruised the hell out of my arm and 2. decided to give me a blow by blow account of all the horrificly gross things that went wrong for her in her pregnancy

why is it that women feel like they have to tell all the bad bits without being asked to people they dont know?


----------



## molly85

Yay for scans!
lol at gilz for the turd thing. If your being induced you should know atleast 48 hours in advance so can arrange your own little evacuation with some senna and liquids. Nice.

The lovely dovey bit was a bit to much but she was my favorite this week. there was a bit were a quite your woman came in and said she was there for an elective c section I wanted to know why she looked fit and healthy.

Exhausted now. so having dinner when matt has his brekky then early night me thinks


----------



## gilz82

You know I hadn't thought about that Molly. Would far rather take some senna and spend a little time in the loo at home than the pooping in public option :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Got more meds! Yay! Still feeling a wee bit queasy, but it's not as bad as it's been :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

well, part of the nursery furniture has now arrived:wacko:

i tried to have another nap this pm, just dropping off and this time the MW phones, about the hospital tour.:dohh:

she asked how i was, i told her about the situation with my hips at night, told her what i have tried so far, but she said its one of those things that because of all the stretching will only improve after delivery.:cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah so it really is true, when one EDIT thing goes right the other thing goes spectacularly wrong!

dh has just called me in tears after a work meeting saying that he is being disciplined for the following:

not working enough hours as per the needs of the business
and for not being focused

he works 60 hours per week when all the other managers work 40-48 max 
he has been begging them for annual leave since last august but they have refused to let him which means he is drained, tired, and is not focused as much as normal but not because he doesnt want to be there but because he is so f**king tired that he is just a walking zombie at the moment

he works so much that we see eachother for 6 hours a day 3 times a week, he barely see our son other than on his one day off and a wednesday morning and sunday morning!

AND THEY ARE GOING TO DISCIPLINE HIM FOR NOT BEING AT WORK ENOUGH!

when he said honey i am going to hand my notice in tomorrow and i really dont want you to say no dont

i said honey, dont, hand your fu**ing notice in this very second you have 3 weeks of holiday that you have to take, you have two booked, demand the third, that leaves one week of you being there. 

wish i could leave too but think i might be a little stuck there, sounds really bad but maybe if i say i dont feel like i can do my job ask if i can be a waitress 1. wont have to do night shifts, 2. will actually earn more money, 3. will be able to say I CANT work x y and z and get dh to change my contract before he leaves

feckers, this could actually physically bankcrupt us but i am at the point where having a bad credit rating for 6 years is better than burying my husband due to a stress induced stroke or heart attack


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore that's hellish hon :hugs:

If you DH has handed in his notice he should still speak to citizens advice. If he's been working all the required hours and not been allowed his leeave etc he might have good case for constructive dismissal!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with gilz nomore; your OH should look into tribunal. That's disgraceful! I'm so sorry. Gah we are all having endless crap with work one way or another!

I had training today which was fun and finished an hour early. Thought I'd nap once home and was just dropping off when my laptop arrived. I missed it this morning so a bit of a surprise. I've spent about 30 mins with it on while it runs through a million setup things. I guess this stuff is normally run to make them shop ready. Hopefully have it running by bedtime. Well tired though. Yawn.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats exactly what i thought, i have been telling him for months to go down there, i think give him till his notice period and he will have gone down there under his own steam. i think it lands under the whole thing of feelign that you have had to leave your job due to the strong bad behviour and attitude towards you of others


----------



## molly85

Nomre has he signed an opt out? if not they have been breaking the law having him on duty regularly for 60 hour weeks. Plus they have to give him his 4 weeks holiday plus bank holidays each year. Personally I wouldn't resign I'd be down the doctors requesting being signed off then off to CAB and looking for help. I'm not quite sure what you do Nomore but if its on your feet alot they will have to amend your duties etc and you should have had a full risk assessment by now.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah he has signed an opt of for the work but they are suggesting that he doesnt do enough. this is his rota for this week

monday 7am -6pm
tuesday afd -all fucking day which is 9am until 2am ish
wednesday off
thursday 9-5
friday 9vol which is open until the restuarant is quiet in the evening so 9-at least midnight
saturday 9vol so 9 till midnight again
sunday 5-close but has to do a stock count so useually leaves around 3am - and the sharp eyed people will notice that if he works until 3am on sunday and is back at 7am on monday that isnt exactly alot of sleep is it! (he has to work sun night and mon morning for p&l reasons)

i work in the same restaurant, i did my risk assessment lol as dh is boss so i put alot of stuff in there but honestly it is impossible to follow it, there was a bit which said i shouldnt move beer barrels, but when you have a full restaurant and all the male waiters have 12 tables due to stupidly tight labour budgets and the chefs have 25 tickets to do again because there isnt enough of them, i cant exactly make them do it and i am not allowed to just leave it empty! so i have no choice!

i also am not supposed to work back to backs but because i have to work 4 shifts and cant do the busy shifts due to dh HAVING to do them i end up doing PM -AM having 6 hours sleep twice a week. i think i have more than enough case to say well there is no real way under the current labour targets that we will ever have the staff to do these essential jobs that i am not supposed to do. i would LOVE it if they couldnt provide me with a reasonable role and i got signed off! not because i am lazy but because i hate that they treat everyone like a piece of sh*t. to be honest if they say be a waiter on the hourly rate that i am currently on i would take it, i would only have to work like 10-5 3 days a week to make the same money that i am now!


----------



## molly85

Right Mrs your RA says no beer barrels so no beer barrels no if buts or anything else. 

you are not to work with less than an 11 hour break! 

Your baby is already at risk and you can be off on full pay. I would have a look at the pregnancy laws on Direct Gov and take it into work. Blow up the main points of your RA and put them on a notice board. 

I will come and visit you at work other wise and make one hell of a fuss on your behalf. If there was even a tiny bit od damage to your baby because of work then you can sew the pants off them but if you go ahead an do stuff you aren't allowed to do on your RA they will take you to the cleaners. Demand your breaks and take them any way. Make sure you get your days off and leave. and if it means you are the person satat a desk so be it they have a duty of care to u


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw molly i would pm you the address in a heart beat lol i am going to try and get dh to follow the no back to back rule and fingers crossed he is going to hire another poor sucker to come work for us tonight so i can officially lower my hours but at the moment if i complain about doing stuff that i shouldnt on my risk assessment dh will get in even more trouble. once he goes on holiday for 2/3 week - which is only in another week and a bit i can make it relate more to that time as opposed to effectively blaming dh for not following the RA, i think it would be a good idea to go to CA though for me as well as him, in reality it doesnt matter who is in charge and responsible for the RA if we dont have enough managers to cover shifts it is impossible to follow on the 11 hour break thing, i am supposed to limit stair use, the ruddy building is 3 stories high with the two main places being on 1st and 3rd and no lift, we cant afford a runner on and i cant work shifts which has a runner on most the time because again dh HAS to do those shifts, the other day i ran £3000 worth of food mostly by myself, thats about 65 trips at least up and down the stairs. i am hoping that they wont have any option but to sign me off, i know they could make me a waitress but at least then i can say well i am part time for a reason, i can only work specific hours and you never put a runner on on those shifts because of labour targets. now what! lol oh i am going to kick their arses! no one messes with my dh and actually thinks they will get away with it! insert evil laugh here! i mean yeah i need to look after myself too!


----------



## gilz82

Nomore hon i really think that you and your DH should make an appointment with the CAB together. There are so many things that are wrong with your job for a start and then your DH could really take them to the cleaners with the way he's being treated.

The problem is that employers like this just continue to treat people the same way because no one wants to be the person to stand up to them. You are really in a unique situation that you are unlucky enough to both be employed by the same company, but you should capitalise on that and make sure they can't do anymore damage to you pair by showing them you won't stand for it anymore :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Grrrr, if your not on duty with OH it has nothing to do with him it's teh manager on duty and you. they cannot fire you for saying no and if they did mwahhhhhhh they would not get away with it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly you will laugh, the problem i have is that it is the manager on duties job to do these jobs. i am the manager on duty lol this is the problem, it has to be done, there is no one else to do it and if i leave it and someone say. . . complains there was no particular beer on tap, i get a call saying errr had you run out, no, right why didnt you change it, i am pregnant i am not supposed to, did you ask anyone else to do it, i did once all the tickets had been cooked and the tables were settled with food, how long did you not have x beer for, 5 hours. that would be deemed unacceptable as there would have been physically people to move it, they see past the fact that none of them can just drop what they are doing, the next complaint would be right so you disturbed a chef who had several tickets you were running a 25 minute ticket time and you made it 30 by disturbing the chef, i am pregnant, right but surely there was someone else who could move it the runner (female) no, then why are you being put on shifts that are too busy for people to help you, it can be busy at any time and a beer barrel can empty at any time too . . . . 

i think i might write up some things 1. to stop ranting on here lol and 2. so i dont forget anything


----------



## molly85

lol. can you not swap runner for male waiting staff? or you wiat while they change?

I'm getting it now that your the boss so a right pain in the ass


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

making a waiter a runner is a demotion as they runner makes £6.00 an hour and the waiters are paid £5.93 plus keep all their tips, some of them make £500 a week in credit card tips alone let alone their hourly pay and the cash tips they make too so you can see the difference also even if it was for just 5 minutes if any of the male server's tables needed anything then the runner wouldnt know what to do and also if any food is down there for longer than a couple of mins it will go cold and also we have one part time male waiter and one full time and i only do one shift with one of them - who tried to tell me the other day he didnt know how to change a barrel of beer despite me showing him numerous times lol 

i have looked into the pathway to getting signed off on full pay, i think i will prob qualify, if i can only work 3 days due to childcare and that has been agreed on my contract - which it has and they cant provide a runner on those shifts then even waitress isnt a suitable position for me to be honest i like working so would rather them say hire another runner and we will put the money into the budget because i like getting out the house and actually earning money but i think the gloves need to come off with this one - i might have to have a meeting with dh with our other supervisor as a witness just to make it official that i have raised concerns that for me the RA is impossible to follow under my current role


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha and pain in the arse doesnt cover it, there are currently 4 managers on the verge of quitting in one area, well 3 as mine is going to quit tonight lol

also might i add another manager has every other weekend fully off! and he isnt being told he is not in the business enough!


----------



## molly85

yup as long as its nothing personal sounds good. 
I'm now working quite well my boss so really worth sorting stuff out


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh nomore the list of employer errors you've just given us seems to be endless! Never mind even the pregnancy working conditions, both you and your OH seem to have had rules broken left right and centre! I agree with taking both of you to CAB. We make these excuses, if I didn't do it it wouldn't get done, if I didn't do it I'd have to ask someone else but for whatever logistical reason that wouldn't be possible and would lead to x,y,z consequences. Well F all of that. The root of the matter is that there are not sufficient staff employed for things to run effectively and LEGALLY! That's not your problem, that's the owner's and he/she should be taken down for treating you all in this way.

My news - I am on the laptop! :happydance: McAfee gone, fully cleaned up, avast installed, firefox installed, bing removed, itunes and my work programme installed, updates all done, recovery media in the process of being created. Hoorah!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> My news - I am on the laptop! :happydance: McAfee gone, fully cleaned up, avast installed, firefox installed, bing removed, itunes and my work programme installed, updates all done, recovery media in the process of being created. Hoorah!

we're wondering if its McAfee thats causing our PC to run slow, slow to start up slow to do anything normally:shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay peanut! i have no big software on my laptop after i mistakenly thought that safe internet meant norton security - norton security plus old dial up internet pus far away from telephone exchange = laptop punched by dh requiring replacement lol

never known anything to slow a computer down so much as norton!

yeah been talking to dh he is so riled up! he he! he noted all the points that he was being disciplined for and i pointed out that all of those points could be put back on to the manager from another site and more! and nothing is being done with that manager. in fact they proper bum this guy! another point was inconsistent results in a mystery report, my dh got 100% 2 months in a row and the 25 months previously all results were 97.5 and more every single one above the company average. so one bad result = inconsistent apparantly! oh i am going to be doing soooooo much printing of documents in the next few shifts! 

need to change the subject . . . . i burnt my tongue eating my dinner too quick cos i was starving! grrrrr hate burnt tongue!


----------



## PeanutBean

nomore definitely print off hard copies or every email and document you can find to support your case.

Norton and McAfee are both total crap. Best to uninstall them but you need a tool to remove all the rubbish they leave behind. The McAfee one is here: https://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe Not had Norton in an age so can't remember but I bet a google will find it.

Avast and AVG are both excellent free anti-virus and apparently Microsoft Essentials is good though I can anever bring myself to get more Microsoft than I absolutely have to. I wouldn't get AVG with Windows 7 though as there was a glitch before Christmas that stuffed it up and they didn't bother to do any fix for over a month (assuming one has even been done now).


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore I hate that too. Once you've burnt your tongue you can't even taste the rest of your tea!!

Peanut yay for a functioning laptop :wohoo: I've never been a fan of Norton or McAfee, personally I use AVG free and I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I totally agree with Peanut and so does DH :haha: Avast and AVG are so much better and they're free!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh the last time i had norton was like 3 laptops back! never ever again! i am a laptop dunce really but even i know to steer clear of those two lol i keep getting a mcafee sign come up every 30 mins - it seems - as that is what was originally on the laptop as a free trial im just like no no no no no no NO!

oh my goodness everytime i see that new aero caramel advert come on tv i just want one! why cant i find one in my local shops! this is just cruel!


----------



## molly85

matt has norton and man does his laptop run slow. this one seems to have some over heating issues so a ishould send it for a hoover. my old one blew the mother board some time. I wnat some documents off it so its sat in the front room


----------



## PeanutBean

nomore run the link I posted above as that will remove any remaining mcafee stuff. If you're getting alerts then there is still crap on there slowing things down and interfering with your functions.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore the new aero caramels are delicious!! You get them in asda. So light and caramelly nom nom nom :wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

I hate my OH right now :(


----------



## gilz82

What's up Sequeena?


----------



## sequeena

We were talking about male midwives and because of my past abuse I said I'll ask only for female midwives to be at the birth. Apparently that's 'sexist' and what would I do if there was only a male?

I feel so hurt by his comments, he must expect me to be over 10 years of sexual abuse and a trial that I lost... but it doesn't work like that :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon :hugs: I think men really don't think sometimes. If that's how you feel I'm positive if you explain it to your mw then they will understand exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Oh hon :hugs: I think men really don't think sometimes. If that's how you feel I'm positive if you explain it to your mw then they will understand exactly where you are coming from.

I know the midwife will be fine with it as they know my past but it's just... _him._ I don't know if it's a male thing or if he really just doesn't get it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena I posted on your journal too. Gilz is right men don't get it. Of course it's not sexist. Most people prefer someone of the same sex dealing with anything below the waist and that's without your history added to the mix. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Sequeena I posted on your journal too. Gilz is right men don't get it. Of course it's not sexist. Most people prefer someone of the same sex dealing with anything below the waist and that's without your history added to the mix. :hugs:

Thanks hun, he got really offended as if he were a midwife or something. 'what if he's gay' IT DOESN'T MATTER!!


----------



## molly85

Where do we get these men. It's not sexit at all everyone has the right to ask for male or female staff. There aren't that many male midwives so the chances of getting one are slim. 

If he was the only qualified available you could have a student in their final year come in and do the birth and just have there just incase. 

At the moment I dn't mind having a bloke but I was delivered by a man but I don't have your history. offer to have some one repeatedly violate your oh then be pt back in a very similer situation and see how he reacts. grrrr


----------



## sequeena

Exactly :( When I went into hospital I was put on a ward with 3 men and OH commented on how he wasn't comfortable on my behalf... so what's the difference between them and the male midwife? They were ill, I doubt they'd have had THAT on their mind! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

he should be pleased you let him touch you at all give him a mini slap


----------



## molly85

Bed time girls 8 am at work and i am an hour late heading to bed


----------



## PeanutBean

Night Molly!

I'm going to have ANOTHER cup of tea!


----------



## sequeena

Night Molly :hugs:

Think I might tuck into a chicken tikka pasty considering I didn't eat much of my jacket potato due to some arsehole pissing me off.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sequeena you have every right to only have female midwives :hugs: Tell OH to sod off :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Morning :flower: how's everyone today?

I'm feeling a little better after my bug yesterday. Still had a rubbish nights sleep but I'm guessing that's just the way things will be from now on. I've got the mw today to get my MATB1 form so hoping she's in a reasonable mood cos we really haven't gotten on so far.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning:winkwink:

Glad youre feeling a bit better today gilz!!.:thumbup:

I had the most rubbish night ive ever had so far. I dont know what ached more, my bump as i tossed and turned or my hips. well, i was aware of the time every time i turned, and i think i must have grabbed about an hour or two (?). i sat up a bit watching breakfast TV at 6 and managed to doze off again, but then Next phoned up asking me to check what had been delivered(&as it happens the delivery does look complete afterall)


----------



## gilz82

It bugs me that companies phone so early in the morning about deliveries etc and you know the day they actually come they won't arrive until well into the afternoon! 

So is that you got all your nursery furniture sorted then Madcat?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> It bugs me that companies phone so early in the morning about deliveries etc and you know the day they actually come they won't arrive until well into the afternoon!
> 
> So is that you got all your nursery furniture sorted then Madcat?

well, i think so, according to me it all looks like its there, but then they phoned me again 10mins later, saying they felt sure the chest of drawers comes in 2 parts, (but on the box the label says part 1 of 1). so DH is going to to have to get it all out tonight and double check everything is there:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha gilz that never happens to me! normally i get a ring on the door bell at 7am, i sleep nude so it is always a mad scramble run down stairs open door with hair like "cousin it" mascara everywhere and winter coat that i grab out of the wardrobe thinking its a dressing gown grrrrr

we had a gas company come round once to do an inspection of a boiler, the woman who called the day before said they can come anywhere between 7am and 7pm - they rang the doorbell at 6.45! 

i either get the crap crap crap get up they are here moments or the wait in all day and it never comes moments! grrr


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha gilz that never happens to me! normally i get a ring on the door bell at 7am, i sleep nude so it is always a mad scramble run down stairs open door with hair like "cousin it" mascara everywhere and winter coat that i grab out of the wardrobe thinking its a dressing gown grrrrr
> 
> we had a gas company come round once to do an inspection of a boiler, the woman who called the day before said they can come anywhere between 7am and 7pm - they rang the doorbell at 6.45!
> 
> i either get the crap crap crap get up they are here moments or the wait in all day and it never comes moments! grrr

you just described my mad dash when the postman knocks on the door, i run up(bedrooms downstairs)the stairs wiping sleepy dust from my eyes, combing my hair with my finger while trying to tie my dressing gown on the way!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Mornig girls!
Glad you're feeling better gilz.
Hope thats all your nursery stuff madcat,you'll have the whole room set up in no time,it'll be gorgeous.
Well I woke up today with a sore throat,and I am feeling a little bit off,quite hot,and no energy.Hope its just a wee cold or bug,and not a flu coming on.
My friend is calling up now for a couple of hrs catch up,so talk to yous later.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby i woke up from my nap this morning feeling all hot, and thought"oh god whats this", but fine now, hope its something and nothing!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madcat it happens to me everytime!

i think a little bug is going round my dh said he and two others at work are suffering from slight warmth and scratchy throat, needless to say they are staying WELL away from me!


----------



## madcatwoman

when DH says about someone ill in work, i always want to know what it is, and has he been near them, because "now is not the time for me to be catching it". Ive also made him sanatise his hands will gel at work before he eats.


----------



## gilz82

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha gilz that never happens to me! normally i get a ring on the door bell at 7am, i sleep nude so it is always a mad scramble run down stairs open door with hair like "cousin it" mascara everywhere and winter coat that i grab out of the wardrobe thinking its a dressing gown grrrrr

Nomore you just described me to a tee :rofl: I wear a vest top and pants to bed now, basically just cos my boobs are so big and sore, but before pregnancy not a stitch. I always end up at the door with something on back to front and super scary hair. 

Well mw was ok, as usual my pee sample wasn't good so got more antibiotics, baby is still measuring a couple of weeks behind but that whole tape measuring bump thing must be pretty inaccurate. She confirmed that i will be getting induced if i don't end up with a section so i'm feeling pretty bummed about that to be honest.

It's good as it means my OH will be able to be at home but just feel like it takes things out of my control.

Anyhoo got into work and they had bought cakes cos i've been here two years today so i suppose i should be happy about that.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that measuring milarky is a load of bull, i was measuring small a month before and perfectly each week before the birth i was told our you will have a normal sized baby, 11lb 6onz is no where near normal size! someone else who had a big baby i know was measuring perfectly as well and they had a 10.6er


----------



## gilz82

I'm just thankful we've got another scan at 34 weeks and then i'll be able to find out what size our little monkey for real. My mw was saying that apparently they are talking about abolishing that whole measuring tape and growth chart thing due to it being so inconsistent.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

they honestly should do! perhaps they should get rid of one midwife appointment or one doc appointment and everyone should have a scan later on in pregnancy - would prob never happen but would be sensible


----------



## gilz82

It would definitely be far more accurate.

20wks til birth is a really long time to go with just a tape measure to judge apparent baby size with.


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,sorry it'll be an induction or section for you.Its shit that the decision is out of your hands.:hugs:
And don't worry about size of lo.with shay I was measuring small,Was sent for extra scans coz he was small,they were worried the high bp I had with him was stopping him growing properly.
Even the scans were saying he was well below average,well he was 8lb 1,so def not small!!!

Oh madcat,hope you're feeling better,i'm just feeling off.
I'm all paranoid about getting flu now since I didn't get the jab,hope its just a bug or something!


----------



## molly85

Lol gilz my tummy will measure 14 weeks over looking at the state of it. 

Well 8 hours sleep (broken I must admit but never moved to go to the loo just went back to sleep) was still crap I even got toldI looked tierd by a client thank you very much.

MW at half past so must provide my sample oh yay peeing in a tiny tube.

I have a holeload of questions but can i remember any towrite down now nope.

Oh And AUBERGINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly i'm exactly the same, i have to write down all my questions for the mw as i think about them. Whichever mw i end up seeing they always comment on my wee notebook but i don't care, no chance i'd remember anything without it :haha:

As for the peeing, pee into a bigger pot then transfer, that way no pee on the tube or more importantly on your hands :rofl:

Oh and happy 25 wks :wohoo: just add on another 10 and we'll nearly be there!!


----------



## molly85

alls good.im sure she hates seeing me. I have to have another Gtt so thats booked yuck


----------



## gilz82

Oh not so good about the GTT test. How come you have to get it done again?


----------



## molly85

Apparently coz I'm a lard arse and have a thyroid problem which ups my odds of getting GD. 

Here are my pics frpm week 18, 2o, 22 and todays at the end
Attached Images
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156692&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1295197436 https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156693&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1295197477 https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156694&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1295197578 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163683&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1296668025


----------



## madcatwoman

Just catching up here, Yes, the measuring lark, is a load of old rubbish. I was measured at 25+5 and a student measured me as 24 weeks. I could see where she was measuring me, she had the bottom of the tape just ABOVE my pubic bone and the top was well below the top of my uterus(ive had a MW show me how to feel for my uterus, i know where it ends, and where the tape measure was- was well far off!:haha:).


----------



## molly85

MAdcat your midwife talks to you? I really don't know how to deal with mine shes very cold and stand off ish as I know she won't be the one delivering it's ok but a little annoying as you lot seem to have very good ones


----------



## gilz82

Nice bumpage Molly :thumbup: my bump is still super low down when I'm standing up. It is growing but not up the way for some reason :haha:

It was the student midwife who measured me today and then the mw re-measured because she said the student had measured to some of my scar tissue not the top of my uterus!!

Oh Molly my mw is an old patronising bitch. She treats me like I'm a total pain in the arse cos I've always got questions. I wouldn't worry about it as you said they won't be there when our babies come.


----------



## molly85

I had the studen and midwife do it I haven't chequed what i measured as I allowed for the fat


----------



## madcatwoman

oh ive been very luck, my MW is like someones nan, really lovely talkactive caring woman, and the same for the one i see when i cant see my normal one. she phones up sometimes to speak to me about one thing or the other, always asking how i am etc.


----------



## molly85

Grrr the first stand in I had was lovely but she covers another area and the last one was younger but mainly works on teh ward


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow I'm a little jealous Madcat my mw treats me like I'm a huge inconvenience. I asked my friends who've had babies and it's apparently just the way she is.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH FELT BABY MOVE LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!! All he kept saying was, "That's so awesome!" :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

ahhhh matts still not felt abby she goesall quiet and shy when hes about


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, our baby tends to move quite a bit in the evenings. I was getting some good movements so I shouted DH through. He only felt one though and I could feel more. I think it's a hit or a miss.


----------



## molly85

i get some really good ones and am sure i have seen my tummy move. she probably shy as shes not used to him


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Been busy with madcat all day. We did some pics and went to the sea. Byron was naughty though! I am so broken from carrying Byron about. Not sure I'm going to be able to stand up again tonight!

Madcat - pics of Byron are ace - he's smiling in one! - but I think I look a bit of a porker! Not your fault obviously! :haha: I love the beach ones. Always better if I'm not looking at the camera, I just don't know how to be the subject of a photo! Lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh sounds like you had a fab day Peanut. I totally hate getting my picture taken with a passion.


----------



## molly85

ohhh the beach bet he had fun tho


----------



## gilz82

Is anyone watching don't tell the bride? The guy has totally no idea he's just picked HMS Belfast as the venue for the reception :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :wave: Been busy with madcat all day. We did some pics and went to the sea. Byron was naughty though! I am so broken from carrying Byron about. Not sure I'm going to be able to stand up again tonight!
> 
> Madcat - pics of Byron are ace - he's smiling in one! - but I think I look a bit of a porker! Not your fault obviously! :haha: I love the beach ones. Always better if I'm not looking at the camera, I just don't know how to be the subject of a photo! Lol

Oh youre too hard on yourself, i for one are never very happy with my photos of me, its just lucky i can keep on taking them(with tridpod) until i get one thats exceptable:haha::haha:

Byron has some nice photos come out, you can never really tell until their on the PC and can have a good look!.
Nice for you to have some done of him before his sister arrives though!:winkwink:




Oh gilz, your mw doesnt sound very nice, i was worried what sort of woman id get but i must admit, ive been lucky!


----------



## molly85

What how do u pick a battle ship? 

Does it have any other meaning? I'm watching baby story then maybe glee


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies had my scan today:

13+3 and baby is growing so big- turned out to be tooooo big for the screening (which was the whole reason we were there) and is measuring at 14 +3. Heartbeat was 157 :) 

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/bnb1.gif


https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/bnb2.gif


----------



## molly85

loopy how is your new rotation?


----------



## molly85

oh dare you lucky girl gaining time.


----------



## DaretoDream

It was just laying on it's belly the whole time- not moving around or anything- should i be worried about anything?


----------



## madcatwoman

oh, at least you were put forward!!


----------



## gilz82

Nope not a reason just cos he wanted to have it somewhere weird! Sometimes I think the grooms on that program are nuts!

Oh congrats on the scan Dare and getting to skip week. I'd like to skip about 10 weeks please.


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> It was just laying on it's belly the whole time- not moving around or anything- should i be worried about anything?

No, my baby was laying on its belly, having a nap probably! Nothing to worry about :D


----------



## molly85

deffinatly gilz the brides maybe weirder greeing to it.

Dare you got a lzy one dnt worry


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> It was just laying on it's belly the whole time- not moving around or anything- should i be worried about anything?
> 
> No, my baby was laying on its belly, having a nap probably! Nothing to worry about :DClick to expand...

i bet thats the way your baby will sleep when here!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks guys- really made me feel better :) A lazy one hahaha no wonder i always feel like i should be sleeping.


----------



## molly85

better than the cycling expert we have thrashing away in here


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> better than the cycling expert we have thrashing away in here

i think mine does knitting or something!


----------



## molly85

lol how'd he get the needles in there?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol how'd he get the needles in there?

no idea!, as long as he doesnt try bringing them out !!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## gilz82

Madcat does your fruit ticker change tomorrow or are we going to be on the same fruit even though we are four weeks apart? That would be quite bizarre really :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Madcat does your fruit ticker change tomorrow or are we going to be on the same fruit even though we are four weeks apart? That would be quite bizarre really :dohh:

yes , well, ive been stuck on this eggplant(whatever it is) for a blooming age now, it would be nice, if it doesnt change tomorrow i might get rid, because its not fooling me anymore!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

My girl was very still at the first scan too dare, she's making up for it now! Bit she stills moves a lot less than Byron did.

I caught the end of the bride thing, thought it looked like he'd done ok! Watching trash tonight.


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah stupid phone, posted by mistake. Watching the beauty and beast thing on 4. Actually really not as trashy as it looked from the trailers.

So so tired. DH took over everything when he got back, such a love.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Bah stupid phone, posted by mistake. Watching the beauty and beast thing on 4. Actually really not as trashy as it looked from the trailers.
> 
> So so tired. DH took over everything when he got back, such a love.

you should have a tired Byron tonight as well!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I am so sorry I am a bad grad :trouble: but I have a really good reason honest :sad1: I have had one hell of a week at work and so havent really felt much like talking :cry: I havent read and caught up on any posts but I promise I will :thumbup: Please can I ask for your help :sad1:

I just posted this thread in 3rd tri and would be grateful for any help at all.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y-30wks-pregnant-please-help.html#post8974657

I want to add I knew this was going to happen and was on the cards and tbh dont really care I want to see the back of the place. I am gutted however that it may mean I have to return to work when Charlie is only one month old :cry: but right now I just now want to make sure I get what I am entitled to and am treated right iykwim.


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:oh madly, its kinda bitter sweet isnt it, i understand esp now youre glad to see the back of that place, but its the unknown for the future thats really worrying. Ive read your post, but im probably not well equipt enough to advise on this matter, im sure peanut has some wise words and some of the others though!!. I thought you had gone quiet&wondered what was going on.
What Kn*bs!!!:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I've replied on the thread. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

hugs madly


----------



## gilz82

Me to madly :hugs:

Wow the grads are really getting it from third sector employers aren't we!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Hope you are all feeling better today. Sadly I'm not! Last night Byron wouldn't go to sleep at all. DH spent ages in with him but til he'd had enough and came for me (I thought DH was asleep in there too!). I asked Byron if his teeth hurt and yes they did so calgel and calpol later he eventually settled off and then slept all night! He came barging in shortly before DH's alarm all wide awake so I've not had much sleep again! He was sick everywhere following a cup at breakfast (sure sign of teething snot). DH was well late getting everything sorted and out the house with Byron. Turns out all four of his second molars are cutting so it's no wonder he was grumpy yesterday. On the plus side he will soon be done with it and that's it then for Byron. Maybe he'll start sleeping in the night again...

I feel fairly sick and crap. Got my laptop though so still in bed and only have to walk Jess today (apart from work obviously) as DH isn't working late. I need to rest up a bit as it'll be a long day tomorrow interviewing for my cover and DH is working Sat so no rest then.

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## molly85

physio at 10. I was woken by matt again an hour before I needed to get up. It's just crap when they do that coz it takes ages to getback to sleep.

Glad Byrons nearly done with the teeth, sorry its a hideous experience tho. I then have a hair appointment at the college at 3.15 was really looking forward to this then realised I won't see matt this afternoon. I really want hi here wahhhhh. 

AM a bit a annoyed at my MW's scales I knew I'd put on weight but stoop on my home ones this morning which i did my original weigh in by and they say (cough) 87kg. I was 83kg by them in october so not bad really ( I weigh naked at home) the hospital scales agree but had a kilo as I am dressed there. So the MW's scales saying 90 is just rude. My specialist didn't want me to gain weight and these scales are adding pounds to me wahhh.

Right time to dress and dash getting my sesy girdel today yummy


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all :flower:

well, i cant believe it, ive had the best sleep last night, it was wonderful. apart from one loo trip i slept from 10.30-4.30, and then from 
6.00-9.30!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I must have gotten so tired i didnt even notice all the various parts of me aching. my back aches now, but at the moment i dont care.

Peanut you have had one hell of a night, i was hoping Byron would be all tuckered out for you:hugs:
(Btw, is it ok to put the photos on my photographer website?).




oh look, my fruit has finally changed!. and baby weighs nearly 3lbs. looking forward to 30 weeks, that was my next goal.


----------



## PeanutBean

Those fruits are so random!

Of course you can use the pics madcat!

Glad your physio was good molly but annoying about the scales. I'd definitely say something to the mw. Mine doesn't weigh me at all, I'm guessing this all ties in with the GD testing though?

I've finally caught with all my work from two days not working so thought I'd check in here then actually shower and get up. It's nearly lunch time!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks peanut, just wanted to make sure it was ok with you first.

Im sat here with my hair all wet, ive had a very lazy morning after my long sleep in.


----------



## PeanutBean

Jealous!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Jealous!

id be jealous of me too:haha: im sure i'll pay for it tonight!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cloud9: It's a boy :blue:

I made an oops....thought my appointment was at 11am, but it was really at 9:30am! The lady was hecka cheeky, but did the scan anyways (kinda speedy, but thorough). Everything is ok with baby boy :) :happydance: My instinct was right. :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Ozzie I'd forgotten your scan was today, hooray! And congratulations on your healthy boy!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> :cloud9: It's a boy :blue:
> 
> I made an oops....thought my appointment was at 11am, but it was really at 9:30am! The lady was hecka cheeky, but did the scan anyways (kinda speedy, but thorough). Everything is ok with baby boy :) :happydance: My instinct was right. :happydance:

Congrats on team :blue:!!

Who is next to have their scan? Mine is on the 9th for our 20 weeks although we already know the gender?

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Ozzie :wohoo:

Also happy new weeks today Peanut, Madcat, Loopy, me and Vbaby for tomorrow :happydance:

Madcat glad you had a better slepp, i had a rubbish one i'm really quite crabby today. Peanut sorry about Byron, hope his teeth come in quickly. Molly definitely get your mw told her scales are rubbish!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The boys are still in the lead! What happened to all the girls? :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

congrats ozzie, its great when you finally know isnt it, whats happening though, theres an awful lot of little boys!!!.

Oh gilz, another crap night for you then, i couldnt believe it when i realised i had slept, i was so chuffed!!!:happydance:.

Peanut, i think that girdle might do the trick,just walked around tescos without any problems, no aches, no numb hip/leg. Seems to be alot of support, i would just wear it when i know any walking is involved i think. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the boy! :) My SIL found out today she's expecting a boy too x

I don't have my scan until 21st March x


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad I had it to lend madcat. It's excellent if it's helping you.

I'm watching Neighbours and eating lunch. Really not feeling much sick today, hope it lasts another day or two. Making up for it with aches instead. :lol: I've walked the dog so can just crash out and work on the settee now. It's a lovely day, all sunny and quite warm. Walked the dog with just a hat and my waterproof, no gloves or winter coat.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I'm going to take a nap......:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## madcatwoman

Forgive me, but i have sinned, terribly.

ive just troughed a whole easter egg shell, down in one. Am i a bad mummy already?. ...all that sugar!!!:blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've had three bags of crisps so far today and a twirl. Plus real food. I'm going through my mailbox. It's a fairly numbing admin chore but needs doing before my maternity handover and is as good a way to procrastinate as any I think! Getting very sleepy though. Might have to nap...got P&P on which as I've seen it at least a million times is excellent to snooze to.


----------



## DaretoDream

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9: It's a boy :blue:
> 
> I made an oops....thought my appointment was at 11am, but it was really at 9:30am! The lady was hecka cheeky, but did the scan anyways (kinda speedy, but thorough). Everything is ok with baby boy :) :happydance: My instinct was right. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on team :blue:!!
> 
> Who is next to have their scan? Mine is on the 9th for our 20 weeks although we already know the gender?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


Mine will be at the end of March--- How do you already know the gender? My sil was told at her first tri scan she was having a boy. And then at the 20 week she was told it was a girl. She had a girl.

I wouldn't trust anything until that 20 week scan just in case. 


And since we are measuring a week ahead i wonder if i can move my scan date up. Will talk to my mw on tues. Can't wait to talk about that scan! :happydance:




---madly- are your predictions still right on?

And i still don't have a hunch either way really. Everyone seems to be saying i'm going to have a boy so i'm going more toward what they say. But i just don't know. 

Did you ladies have a hunch? Is it weird that i dont?


----------



## PeanutBean

Not weird at all. I am sure hunches are as often wrong as they are right. I had no idea really though I did hope she would be a girl.


----------



## gilz82

I had a feeling we were having a boy, but as Peanut says that could as easily been wrong as it was right!

As far as i remember SofieKirsten had a private gender scan about 16wks so that's how she knows what she's having.

Madcat you aren't a bad mummy to be but you are a bad chum :haha: all i can think about now is chocolate so i'm blaming you :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

gilz82 said:


> I had a feeling we were having a boy, but as Peanut says that could as easily been wrong as it was right!
> 
> As far as i remember SofieKirsten had a private gender scan about 16wks so that's how she knows what she's having.
> 
> Madcat you aren't a bad mummy to be but you are a bad chum :haha: all i can think about now is chocolate so i'm blaming you :rofl:

ahhhh private scan i missed that part!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Feelings aren't really based on what you want it's more just a........feeling, lol, really. I was happy either way, but just felt it was a boy. DH was convinced it was a girl. :shrug: Sometimes instincts are right and sometimes they are wrong. 50/50 chance, lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Something told me we were having a boy y'know.

its SOooooooo windy here(btw)

Dh is really annoyed with my dad. he hasnt seen/spoken to me since before xmas time. my dad went into one of his many moods he has after opening and not liking a christmas present we bought him:shrug:.
Dh says he should have come to see me by now&that he's very dissapointed, i also sent him the 4D scan pics but no reply.
I used to chase after him and try and "Make things better" when he was in a mood, but i said all that has to "stop now".:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

:( madcat, Stupid family.

It's a gale here too.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Here too! I'm housesitting in Forfar for someone from BnB :lol: It's blowing a gail and pouring rain :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :( madcat, Stupid family.
> 
> It's a gale here too.

i tell you what, ive always said if it wasnt for DH and him being close to his family id happily emigrate, because i really dont benifit from my family at all. im just glad i have DH really.


----------



## molly85

little bit windy here.
congratz on team blue ozzie
peanut theweight thing is on the paper work for every time i see someone. the physio was actually impressed by hopw littleid gained, gave me my sexy girdle and said she was happy not see me again unless i have any further issues.
I found a beautiful toy shop near us with proper toys not electronics we may spend loads of money there.
my hair has grown over 2 inches since november so had it cut and highlighted and have booked in for 26th of april when I will have pink or purple highlights as well as blonde.

Bum bins just fallen over home it wasn't the recyling because that was full


----------



## sequeena

Windy here but for an entirely different reason :blush:


----------



## molly85

Oh dear I have just checked my painrelief options have just dropped again and this time its the big one. 
I have weirdly low blood pressure 108/60 yeaterday and 100/60 earlier in the week.

Epidural drops your blood pressure so there is noway I can push a baby out with even lower blood pressure than that.

Oh great I did fancy doing it au natural but was fully awar that some sort of pain killer would be good.

So no epidural and no pethadine


----------



## gilz82

Molly I wouldn't worry about your blood pressure being at that level unless it's giving you problems or symptoms. My blood pressure is never above 95/50 and I'm perfectly healthy apart from the kidney, which if anything should actually make my blood pressure higher. 

Well for some ridiculous reason we have no hot water. Will need to phone the housing association in the morning, but just had to attempt to have a wash in the sink. Not an easy task when you are pregnant. If it wasn't like hurricaine season outside I'd have gone to my dads but theres a good chance I'd have blown away :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Gilz I am not worried just weighing up my options later as my MW has even sniffed at birth plans yet. I know from previous surgery it can drop quite low and I become very dizzy/drowsey hardly what you need when pushing away lol. 

That is incredibly low BP how are u alive? lol and tothink my chuncky monkey ness is meant to push it up.


----------



## gilz82

I've always had really low blood pressure even when I was over weight. I'm the same the past twice after surgery they've struggled to even be able to get a blood pressure reading from me. 

When I've queried it in the past, docs and consultants have just said that the whole 120/80 is just a rule of thumb and 95/50 is just where my body is happy. I accepted i was a strange wee creature a long time ago so I don't worry about it anymore :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol I love the low BP its like 2 fingers up to all the possible things that being over weight can give you. I remember taking my self to the loo post opp clinging to a wall coz my BP was in my boots and had no idea the nurses thought I was asleep so had no idea i was staggering around the ward lol.

I can see we are going to be the same pottering about the labour ward worlds spinning and still acting human


----------



## gilz82

I'm thinking with my stupid induction I wont get to do much walking about during labour.


----------



## molly85

lol you could walk up and down dragging the monitors lol thats me dragging stuff around do not tell me i cannot get out of bed lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah nurses just love it when you do that. After my kidney surgery I trailed everything about with me just so i could go to the loo, nurses were not loving that :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh.....this medication is not working :-(


----------



## molly85

you can not go to the loo on a pan or kamode i require a lock to pass bodily fluids


----------



## gilz82

I know im the same Molly. It's just not right. I don't want to pee behind a curtain I want a full toilet cubicle with a door and no other spectators please!!


----------



## molly85

if they want anything ore it requires 4 walls a ceiling, a door and lock and nobody waiting for u


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't worry the delivery rooms have en suites! But walking is good. If you are induced make sure they do their damndest to give you some freedom.


----------



## molly85

Peanut what du think on our blood pressures? lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I have zero understanding of bp other than mine has always been ok!


----------



## molly85

Noooooooo you know stuff.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry! Really don't know about BP! :rofl:

I've got a headache so am going to bed. Really early start tomorrow and interviews all day. Will try check in on the way to work but after that I'll be busy all day!

Night all!


----------



## molly85

Night enjoy picking whoever is taking over from u


----------



## loopylollipop

evening girls :flower:

dont worry about the blood pressures! Much better for it to be low. Likelihood is that after labouring a bit that it will go up anyway! And with and epidural you get fluids too so they can regulate it. 

Mine is always super low, especially when in hospital with the ectopic scare No-one batted an eyelid when mine for 85/50.

V-day today yeeeehaaaaa :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

Yay!!!!!

Oh I forgot to say congrats to the other girls to. I saw a pumpkin earlier.

. Hows your new placement


----------



## loopylollipop

Going good Molly back in GP. Will miss psych though, was very fond of my patients.

Hope work going ok for you x

off to catch some :sleep::sleep::sleep:, much earlier starts now :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Happy V-day for yesterday Loopy hon :hugs: :wohoo:

Good luck today Peanut picking the temporary new you! Hopefuly your candidates will turn out to be as good in real life as they were on paper.

I totally can't be bothered today, i'm sooooo tired and a have a huge amount of stuff to get through at work. Must play the lotto tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

back to the normal sort of nights sleep i get:growlmad:, i guess one good night was better than none.

still blowing a gale here:shrug:

Got to go 'baby shopping' with DH & MIL this morning:dohh: wish me luck!.lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh happy shopping Madcat, maybe you DH being there will minimise how much you want to strangle your MIL :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I have been asked to go with MIL who I reasonably get on with but I hate the idea of saying this is what I want or need and her feeling the need to buy as they aren't well off. it's that money thing in reverse.


----------



## madcatwoman

well im off now... just been helping Dh put up a wardrobe, i came over all funny though, a bit faint like, im hoping it doesnt happen when we're out now though:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Scan pics from yesterday 
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Congrats on team blue ozzie,thats fab news.
Happy v day loopy,happy new wks everyone else,congrats on the scan dare,glad all is ok!
HHHmmm had a bit of catching up to do and now can't remember anything else I read....

Well yest I had a hell of a day,started wonderfully.
My friend who lives a good few hrs away came up to visit in the morning,haven't seen her since summer,so it was great to see her,and her 2 lil girls.
She brought me up a big black bin bag full of baby girl clothes,either worn once or twice,or brand new still with tags and hangers!!:happydance::happydance:
I'm completely over the moon,really gorgeous stuff her gorls never got the chance to wear.With money being tight here I was delighted to take them!!

Then for the not so good bit.I had my car booked in to get repairs done.
So had to bring my 2 boys with me,drop the car in,walk into town a half hr away in the wind and rain,and then kill 4 hrs while waiting on the car.:cry::cry:
The passing of time wasn't so bad,got boys hair cut,went for coffee and browsing the shops.
But the weather,getting from a to b was torture in the wind,and also being on my feet that long.
Sorry to be graphic but my veejay is throbbing with pain,1 side is all swollen and bulging with veins:cry::cry:Its the varicose veins but obviously being on my feet too long aggravates them:cry::cry:
Finally got home,and we weren't home 15mins when the electricity went:cry:
And it didn't come back til 10pm.The boys sleep with a light on and are going thru being scared phase,so there was no chance of getting them to bed without a light,or with a shadowy candle,so all we could do was put a dvd on the laptop and let them stay up:cry::cry:

Today I just had to get some shopping in tesco and I just feel sick and faint all day,not to mention the still throbbing lady bits.
Just getting boys lunch now then I'm getting a shower and getting my jamies on.
Gonna lie on the couch then and let the boys run wild lol!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Vbaby sorry you are feeling so rough :hugs: but get all curled up and cosy on the couch and hopefully you'll feel better.

Yay for the girlie clothes from your friend, that's a wee bonus :happydance:

Oh and happy 29 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks gilz,yeh just hopping in shower now and then gonna chill.
Got pizza and garlic bread for later so not cooking or anything!!
The bag of clothes is amazing,brand new stuff from next and gap and benetton,beautiful dresses and coats and everything!!
I definately don't need to buy anything,i'd say between that and pressies she gets we'll be sorted for about a year lol!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's fantastic. We've got loads of friends with children but they are mostly all school age now, so i don't imagine many of them still have baby clothes lying around we could make use of.


----------



## madcatwoman

Lovely piccies Ozzie, and Vbaby- sounds like you've over done it a tad:growlmad:

Im super p*ssed off.:growlmad:
as you know, i relented this morning and went baby clothes shopping with MIL&DH., she said she wanted to treat us to the clothes so i gave in.

we picked up 3 colourful dangly toys to hang from the bouncer in a toy shop, which she paid for. Then we went to debenhams, i dont know if anyone has seen the price of baby clothes in there, but its not cheap, but then we thought "well, we're not paying for them and MIL is minted etc". we picked out some outfits and she picked some, theres about 7 or 8, more than we need really, but again you dont really think about that if youre not paying.
Ready to go to the till, and she didnt pay for them,(said she had bought the dangly toys), but we were told she was taking us baby clothes shopping(??).
Dh had to get his credit card out, and pay for them, £75 bloody quids worth of outfits, half of which we can do without.:cry::cry:. we cant afford to pay this much for clothes, we're still paying for furniture.:cry:
Then we went for lunch, and she let DH pay for this too:cry:.

Im going to have to take some of these outfits back in the week, we dont need all of them, and theyre way too dear.:cry:

she then proceeded to tell us about her new bathroom shes having because shes bored of the old one, all i could see were the pound signs mounting up:growlmad:

im so niaeve(sp?)

we're sat having lunch and she wants to know how often i see the MW, then she wanted to know what the MW does with me when im there.
sorry, but i could be having internals or alsorts done!. i just said "oh routine BP etc".


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun pick your favourite two or three then just take the rest back, just say we were bought these as a gift but we dont like them or something, even if they just give you gift card in return at least you can use them for a couple more outfits when baba is bigger

that is bang out of order! fancy picking out outfits and making you pay for them, and then make you pay for lunch! why even suggest it! if she was just wanting to join you shopping she should have just said can i join you shopping one day, it will be nice to have a day out and then leave it at that! my nan does that sometimes to my mum she goes lets go shopping and then go out for lunch, my mum drives, pays for lunch pays for parking and they only go in nans shops thats not a shopping trip to me thats chauffering and paying for almost everything! and it is never my mums suggestion to go lol 

i dont know what is up with people as you are having a baby money is going to be a factor in everything surely picking out loads of outfits in an expensive shop and then getting handed the cheque isnt going to be your main prioty or even on your list of things to do! grrrrrr im sorry hun she sounds really frustrating


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:nope: That's such a shame that your MIL is so selfish, Mad! Baby clothes does not mean three toys :-(


----------



## vbaby3

yes madcat,I definately overdid it yest,but I had no choice.
Car had to be fixed,I had to bring the boys and I had to wait til it was ready unfortunately.Its definately a major downside of having no family closeby!

I'm fuming here for you!!!
The last thing in the world you wanted to do was go shopping with that woman,can't believe she made such a fuss about wanting to buy baby clothes and then didn't pay!!
I would be raging too.What your dh say to all this?
Just bring the clothes back and you'll get a refund.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Dh got home after me(he had to pick his van up on the way home). he looked a bit fed up, so i said to him to choose his favourite 2 outfits and i'll return the rest, so he has (plus i know my sister will be buying clothes too anyway).
I think he's very disspointed, but realises we're paying out too much on other vital things as it is. We asked for baby things for xmas but MIL said "no,i'll buy them for you in the new year", (so like alot of people we ended up with xmas gifts we didnt really need..).
He's seeing a different side to him mum these days.:wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> yes madcat,I definately overdid it yest,but I had no choice.
> Car had to be fixed,I had to bring the boys and I had to wait til it was ready unfortunately.Its definately a major downside of having no family closeby!
> 
> I'm fuming here for you!!!
> The last thing in the world you wanted to do was go shopping with that woman,can't believe she made such a fuss about wanting to buy baby clothes and then didn't pay!!
> I would be raging too.What your dh say to all this?
> Just bring the clothes back and you'll get a refund.:hugs::hugs:

DH hasnt said anything, but he was quiet when we got home, i dont think he wanted to say to me "we need to return some of these"(yknow?), but i said it for him,let him pick out his fave two to keep.
Im annoyed for him really, he took a day off for this shopping trip,knowing it was a treat he activly picked clothes out, and then Wham Bang:dohh:

i guess people with plenty of cash dont give it a second thought. DH earns £30K for all of us, and all this new stuff we need, MIL gets £40K divorce money every year with no mortgage and no family to take care of.

Silly us!


----------



## DaretoDream

i so wish i knew what team i was. Just have to keep waiting. everyone is saying boy! only had 2 say girl.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat honey that's so rubbish, i would have brought it up with your MIL, especially the paying for lunch part too!!

I honestly don't know what her problem is but i really think that the less time that you both spend with her the better it'll be for you :hugs:

Well onto totally mundane stuff Audi just phoned about my car, the gearbox is knackered so they need to order a completely new one as they don't repair the gearboxes. It has to come from Germany so i'll be without my wee car for another fortnight at least.

I'm quite angry about the whole thing to be honest, as they should never have sold us the car in this state but i'm thankful that it's covered by the warranty so at least we don't need to pay for it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bored out of my skull! :rofl: I wanted to take the doggie for a walk, but it's pouring rain and I left my raincoat back in Arbroath :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz that sucks! mine failed it MOT yesterday and of course it ran out yesterday so today me and ds had to drop it off got told it could take an hour of 6 so we caught a train back to our home town and then walked 45 minutes back to our house so knackard! as it turns out i dropped it off at 8am and they only just called to say they were finished . . .safe to say will be leaving the walk back to the station to tomorrow!

aw madcat that just sucks, the thing is she should be more careful than that! i am well aware that when my little ds grows up and has his own little ones that as the mil to the mother of his children i will automatically come after her own mother, her sister, her grandmothers, her friends and cousins in the line up of who she would get advice from or spend time with, if your mil alienates you like that she is going to be the last person you want to drag your baby over to see when they should really be sleeping etc etc. 

i am a very busy person and only have time to see my family 3 or 4 times a month absolutely maximum and i do not choose anyone who is going to make us feel bad. you will find that when so many people want to see you you will automatically gravitate towards the people that make you happy and the ones that dont get a half hour visit on the way to the shops one sunday once you have realised it has been 4 months since you last saw them for half an hour blah blah blah. the person who gets the half hour visits will be your mil if she is not careful and if she genuinely wants to be a part of the childs life and a proper close caregiver to your child then she has got to stop pulling stuff like this!

we were kind of opposite in our house, my dads parents were very child friendly and my mums werent, we used to cry so much when we went round there that most of the time we spent with my dads family. it happens people do not choose to spend extended time with people who make them feel bad, and if they are in laws they are much easier for the descion maker - ie the mother of the child to just simply push aside

she needs to be ALOT nicer to you in the future if she doenst want this to happen to her!

wow rant sorry but i have a couple of in law issues, not the mum though she is perfect lol


----------



## madcatwoman

well as you know gilz, ive already created space between us in the last 7 months,DH understands why (we had a huge heart to heart a few weeks ago). As for bringing this up with her, i would have, but being with DH i decided to bite my toungue!

He also shops with his mum all sat morning, i said this will have to change too, as he will be needing to spend time with his new family on weekends(apart from all the gardening that needs doing around here). Hes been very good and excepted that his family needs to come 1st after april. He told MIL this also on xmas eve when she was having a tantrum, he told her "things are going to change next yr, i'll have new priorities"(she didnt really get it).

Stupid woman, i should have known.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madcat,i'm at least glad dh is on your side and realizes things will have to change,and that you and lo are his priority.
Mil will get a rude awakening,but by sounds of things she deserves it!!
I just don't understand her,why bother making such a fuss over going shopping if she wasn't gonna put her hand in her pocket.And I feel bad for you dh too.
UUUggh,familes,eh??!!
It'll all change in a few months,your family will be you,dh and baby b and everyone else comes 2nd.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im sure he will stand his ground if required. my dh said yes to helping his brother by being a gaurantor on his private council house, i flipped because he hadnt even asked me first. safe to say i got him to call up and tell him no because he was having his own family and if he couldnt pay one months rent it would bankrupt us. he stormed off but guess what . . . .he didnt pay the first month rent


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Oh madcat,i'm at least glad dh is on your side and realizes things will have to change,and that you and lo are his priority.
> Mil will get a rude awakening,but by sounds of things she deserves it!!
> I just don't understand her,why bother making such a fuss over going shopping if she wasn't gonna put her hand in her pocket.And I feel bad for you dh too.
> UUUggh,familes,eh??!!
> It'll all change in a few months,your family will be you,dh and baby b and everyone else comes 2nd.

i dont know why she made such a fuss, twice she asked to take us baby shopping, the 1st time a wriggled my way out of it, the 2nd time(this time) i gave in knowing DH was comming.

She will get a rude awakening hun, she did this xmas for starters, she wanted to sleep here xmas eve, DH decided to ask me 1st,& ring her back later. By the time we had decided no, and phoned back, she went into a huff.which is why DH started telling her that alot of things are going to change in the new year etc.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Totally off topic but I love it! I drank a glass of chocolate milk and LO is moving like crazy!


----------



## gilz82

I think your MIL is going to get a big shock Madcat but you and your DH can't worry about that now. Your DH has tried to tell her nicely that things are going to change now that he will have his own family and she has seemed to have managed to ignore that. 

I know it must be hard but I think you should try not to bother wasting anymore energy thinking or worrying about her. Time to focus on your family starts now :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hugs madcat I'll trade you on this shopping business you can go with my MIL who wants to buy but I know she has a budget so no probs hitting primark. Oh and doesn't ask cringe worthy questions but will make you cringe lol.

Take said exspensive out fits back and buy some cute ones in primark. the only reason we are not sinking finacially is because i started shopping at 8 weeks I think cot and pram were done by 12 so its now items that cost £20 or less plus any gifts we get. 

I have done y 4 hours at work today, had my eyebrows lip and (pregnancy) beard waxed at the college to go with the hair. Lovely session but forgot lieing on your back for half an hour not good on the blood pressure lol. Deffinatly worth a a trip to you local college salons girls for a pamper it's very cheap you get good attention and generally an excellent job. I shall be booking for more treatment at the beginning of May aslong as all is good.


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Sorry about all the car troubles everyone! Madcat I CANNOT believe your mil! Even DH was shocked when I just told him and my mil could give yours a run for her vast amounts of money! Def take them back. You don't need outfits anyway.

Well I'm knackered! Been such a long day plus we didn't even have a clear candidate. My manager liked the most boring and uninspirational candidate! No way is she having my job! So there is a difficult choice of two to make by Monday. Nearly got no lunch from one candidate rambling for hours without ever actually saying anything. My nose kept running which was odd then I now find I'm sore at the back of it/my throat so I guess I'm coming down with a cold. Boo!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for all the lovely support. At least i know ive been treating MIL the correct way for a good reason all these months.

Dh has just one small bedside set of drawers to make up tomorrow, then our nursery is done, hes been very good putting all the flatpacks together!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been absent still not got the internet sorted, I'm hoping I do by the end of the weekend!

Its james' first birthday tomorrow, I cant believe it! We've got him a trike and a ride and scoot zebra, he's having a James out of Thomas the tank cake and a little party! He has no idea how much effort I've gone to lol. 

Hope your all well? I couldn't keep up on the millions of pages xxx


----------



## molly85

Glad your ok Claire hopw James has a good birthday


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw chocolate milkshake! i want a burger king one but we are not supposed to bah one good thing though they are saying that red meat only has to be cooked medium! i swear with my first everything had to be 100% chargrilled! they are saying only blue, rare and med rare are out but medium is in! if this is true you have no idea how much this has made me happy! steak is our treat if i can even have it med well that'll be cool lol!

my mil is like 400 miles away lol although she is lovely i am very lucky lol my dh has issues with the rest of his family though i defo defo defo picked the normal one, better to be with the normal one than one of the crazy ones and then turn into a crazy yourself!


----------



## molly85

Why can't you have milk shake?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah why can't you have milkshake cos strawberry milkshake from mcdonalds was my early pregnancy craving, I've have loads of the friging things!!

Claire hope James, you and your DH have a fab time at his party tomorrow :wohoo:

Madcat did you get it sorted with next as to whether all the boxes had arrived, I forget :dohh:

Peanut sorry the candidates weren't all fab. I know we've had a really hard time filling the past two vacant positions in our office.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

the same reasn that we cant have 99 flakes from the ice cream man! apparantly because it is spinning around in the machines . . . listeria . . . summit like that! i cant imagine a summer without 99 flakes! nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha my old boss just hired her friend, paid her £3 an hour more than me even though she had no experience and gave her my desk before i had even left . . . . safe to say i did not go back there! hated it there! hire the crap one so they miss you lol!


----------



## molly85

lol. sodding hell I dnt do milk shakes but sorry have a a few mcflurrys if we worried over every bitty food we would never eat. the milkshake should be kept cold so no listeria. At least thats my policy no stressing if I want to eat it I will.


----------



## gilz82

I didn't know that Nomore, I've had loads of milkshakes as well. Hopefully no harm done and now all I can think about is a 99 with raspberry sauce :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

I have just spent 45mins catching up on everything I have missed :wacko:

Sending my love to everyone because my poor brain cannot remember everything but here goes what I do remember :)

Madcat your MIL is something else and I am so :growlmad: for you hon :hugs:....honestly how can this woman live with herself :trouble:

:wohoo: for lovely plentiful baby clothes vbaby

Lovely scan pics Dare and Ozzieshunni and congrats on Team :blue: Ozzieshunni

Sorry for all the car issues Ladies :(

Sorry to hear we have bugs floating around again :( I am currently suffering a sore throat and sort of head cold so I know summats lurking here ekkkkkkkk!

Hope you make a decision on your replacement Peanut hon :kiss: Typical that no one stands out instantly :wacko:

Happy Birthday to your Little Man Claire

NOMORE hon I am so sorry to hear yourself and your DH are having work issues too :hugs: This is something I can truly sympathise with :sad1: Please get some legal advice hon please please please please please!

Happy New weeks to everyone :wohoo: Our delivery days are getting closer!

I think I covered most things :shrug: Sorry Ladies if I have forgotten anything :dohh:

asm well a weekend of rest is def on the cards :thumbup: I feel like crap because of this head cold which has probably been brought on by stress from the work situation. I do however had an handle on the situation (fxed it stays that way!) I have updated properly in my journal (click on link in my siggy if you are interested in reading!) Quite a big post so I wont bother re-posting and I have also updated with my consultant appointment update as well...:thumbup:

Ladies I want to thank you all for your support I would be lost without you all :kiss:


----------



## molly85

awww gilsz yummy i like choccy sauce and nuts with the raspberry.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw do you remember the little pots of ice cream for the vans it was a small plastic pot with those fruit bubble gum in the bottom with whippy icecream and the raspberry sauce!

phew just googled it apparantly it is because of the nozzle having old ice cream on them then mixing with the new icecream! but mcdonalds and bk clean their machines regularly soooooo sod it! i really kept to the letter last time round but this time i am constantly suspicious that i am being fobbed off with what are potentially teeny tiny risks soooo getting a bk milkshake post car pick up tomorrow! yesssssssssssss!

aw thanks madly, well it looks like the area manager that has been making dhs life hell the last few months has . . .just . . . hired . . his . .bessie mate to take over! can you believe it! its like my experience with my old boss repeated! cant believe it, it has got to look suspicious that his friend lost her job only two weeks ago and then a week ago they fabricate a load of rubbish to get dh to leave and now she is taking his place . . . rubs chin as if had a long wise looking beard lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore those wee tubs of ice-cream from the van were fantastic. You know sadly I couldn't even tell you the last time I saw an ice cream van.


----------



## molly85

they were called screw balls my personal fav is a oyster the on in th cone shell with marshmallow. yummy. and we live near a school so think the last icecream van was november. they still have to keep their machines clean


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha round here they park outside all the primary schools and parks - and we wonder why we have the highest obesity rates in europe ! i have never been able to find a rasberry sauce like the van sauce hmmmmmm oh oh a second best is an ice cream and sauce dessert from harvester!!!! rocky horror hmmmmmmmmmmm those have defo gotten smaller the last few years! like wagon wheels!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I want ice cream now Ladies :rofl: if only to soothe my sore throat :dohh:


----------



## molly85

nummy ice cream if i ddnt have a rugby watching dog on my lap i might get some


----------



## molly85

girls where is good for cot bedding? i need moses basket/pram and standard cot


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies just to update

My initial guess for ozzieshunni was :blue: however I kept getting flashes of :pink: so I guess I was right and I am thinking that a little girl is to very soon follow :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooooo! A little girl next for me? Yay! Psh on convention! I'll have soft serve ice cream and milkshakes! Little man is fine! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ooh cant wait for tomorrow!

i got all my bedding from mammas and papas but we had a lot more money back then lol also they are tricksey they make their cots and mattresses a different size to every one else so you get a cot from there you got to get the works from there lol

mothercare do bundles of bedding


----------



## PeanutBean

I am dying of tired.... Got stupid olive oil in my ear. Sick of being deaf but just not been sure of the cause. It's made me even more deaf so at least I know it's gone in enough. If it doesn't help this time I think I'll know it's inflammation. My nose is pouring. Very definitely getting a cold. DH is working tomorrow AND out tomorrow night. :(. He's never out but he's going to see an elusive band who've agreed for him to do an interview for a magazine. Can't complain really except for how crap I'll feel tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Aww poor ear, it's for the MIL I buy. I dnt like teh cellular blankets they remind me of hospitals yuck.

hmmm if only primark had them lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My brother uses a netty pot and swears by it :shrug: I think it's weird.


----------



## PeanutBean

What's a netty pot?!

We got ours from mothercare but it was a bit steep, think we had a discount or something.

DH is making me a hot lemon.


----------



## molly85

hot lemon goood. I made matt drink hot squash for his throat. yup mother care are quite steep. i have to try the moses sheets i already have on the pram matress. if they dnt fit i will cry


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sorry, it's neti pot.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot


----------



## molly85

lol my dad calls the toilet a netty. he thinks its a north eastern phrasebut none else i have ever met uses it. but that looks like a bed pan with a spout


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see for ears or noses?

Molly DH is a Geordie so I just asked him and it is indeed Geordie dialect! Learn something new...!

Anyone else p'd off when giving a well researched answer to a Q and someone else comes along ignoring it to talk patter and is invariably believed? Maybe it's just me... Why are people afraid of real research and thoughtful consideration of issues?


----------



## molly85

lol. I like giving the clever answer. I'v had it a few times at work I say what I see plus research and people just waffle. Tell em to shut up peanut.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's for your nose, but it clears it out so if you're stuffed up from a cold and your ears are blocked from it. I guess it works, lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see! This is all new to me! :lol: I don't think I have snot up my ear. I do get that when I'm really congested with a bad cold but my sinuses are fairly clear (ignoring my budding cold!). It's been a few weeks now so I think it's just inflamed. I had it with Byron too. The myriad joys.


----------



## molly85

ohhh peanut you seem to have got my share of bugs


----------



## gilz82

Morning everyone!

:hugs: to everyone who is feeling poorly or germy or both :haha:

I'm tired and crabby. Had an atrocious sleep last night and even though I'm not working today i've still been up since 5am :grr:

You could honestly camp for a week in the bags under my eyes, which does loads for my pregnant lady self esteem levels!

Other than Claire having a lovely party today is anyone else up to anything nice today?


----------



## PeanutBean

My plans are to get through the day! Settling Byron with peppa so I can shower then we'll try and take jess before lunch so that my official jobs are all done! I'm right poorly. Had a weird night because of it but was awake at 6. Byron slept through again! :shock: That's twice this year!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

Guess what:shrug:..................i think i had a reasonable nights sleep!!!!!:happydance:. i can only remember tossing and turning a few times, got up for the loo at 4am, but i think i must have slept the rest!. how fantastic!!!:happydance:

Sorry gilz- didnt mean to rub it in. BTW i have to use concealer under my eyes!.

weather is still crap, wind has died down but now its raining.

Ive just got out of a long hot shower, MIL turns up about this time for 'shopping, i cant bare to look at her, so ive had about 25 mins in the shower doing my hair!:growlmad: off for some breakie now.


----------



## molly85

I got up at midday after 4 hours offighting with just matt for the quilt. he even kneed my in the tummy several times so I gave up I was ready to get up at 5 when i wanted a wee.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i had rubbish night sleep, wind (not mine the weather lol) dh blowing his nose (i dont know how he does it soooo loudly) needing wees, dont think i have had a proper night sleep since bfp! and then had to walk back to the station for 45 minutes catch train walk another 15mins to the garage and then finally! got me car back yay! on way home did massive shop of loads of easy and bung in the oven meals! i wont have to actually properly cook for weeks! yes! all in all a tiring but productive day so far!

couldnt find aero caramel at asda! so bought a chocolate millkshake, a kinder beauno AND a malteaser bunny rabbit num num num


----------



## molly85

lol I don't see the appeal in aero's I'v have afew bars of standard milk choccy


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore i love malteser bunnies they are definitely better than the aero caramels, although they are yummy. 

I saw them again in asda, next time I see them I'll get one and post it to you :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!!
Well dh got up with the boys this morning so I slept in til 9,it was devine!!
So far we've out up the boys shelves and lights and other little bits and bobs we had for their room,so it is officially finished!!
So then I cleared out babies room,so its all shiny too!
Was gonna leave it as it is for my lil girl,its done up lovely,all neutral,but now I'm thinking since its my last baba I may as well do it up girly!!

I never knew about the whippy ice cream with my 1st pregnancy,and it was my craving,I had 99cones and mc flurrys a few times a wk!
With my 2nd pregnancy I did hear we were supposed to avoid,so I did.But this time I have had a few ice cream cones,milkshakes,runny eggs etc!!
I think the chances of any harm are pretty slim,I do steer clear from pate seafood and soft cheeses,but everything else I just have!
Happy birthday to your wee man pink!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Looking forward to seeing a pic of your girlie room Vbaby, i think id have to be reigned in a bit if i was going a girls room lol!.

DH has been building furniture for 2 days solid, hes finished now, bless him!!

He's also been on about "when we have number 2"...woowaah-steady on lol!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

lol madcat I saw on face book. I usually have to do the draws it's when they loose patients with the furniture lol.

lol your going to love this we can't actually decide where to go get this bedding from MIl was a bit suprised when I just said the supermarket is fine. She wanted instructions.


----------



## madcatwoman

no, i didnt even have to do the drawers, he was very well behaved&good natured about it all!:thumbup:

instructions to get bedding??:shrug:


----------



## molly85

oh she wants to do what your MIL did but the charectors are so different she wants precises instructions but for me to go with her.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: madcat your DH is a fasssssssssssssssssssssssst mover in the baby department wonder if he will still be saying that AFTER labour and a few sleepless nights :haha:

Well am full of germs too Ladies so me and Peanut again turn out to be a right perfect pair to be bump buds :wacko:

I havent really done much didnt intend to go out as its :rain: here in Leeds too :wacko: I thought cold/bad chest probably best indoors so I sent DH to asda for food :) He bought me a 6 pack of creme eggs nom nom nom nom nom. Hes fixing a light with Oliver right now because Oliver has been insisting it needs doing like NOW! and well I think I might treat myself to a lovely hot bath with one of my lush bath bombs ....... fab :dance:

I bought Charlie a shawl today online and a milk dispenser for taking milk on the go so am slowly crossing off that list :thumbup:

Heres what I have left to get...not much at all :thumbup:

Some more bibs
Another changing mat

A baby alarm/monitor

and for the pushchair .... car seat adaptors, foot muff and rain cover!

Milk and nappy supplies

and

I also want to buy some storage boxes for under the cot so we have some spare storage for blankets/bedding etc....thought it was a better idea than buying more drawers taking up more space :thumbup:

As you can see we are just about ready!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am determined to find aero caramel, i dont think it is the aero bit in particular, i find everything is better with caramel in it! whisper gold better than plain whisper eg lol

ha ha i build ALL the furniture in this house! in fact one of the times i had to build like 4 or 5 different things he actually went out and bought power tools . . . . whilst i built everything . . . he probably felt a little to much like a kept woman or something and got him self some tools to man up lol lol lol

the only time he built anything was our sons cot, THAT was a disaster, i came home from work one day and couldnt find him i was going honey where are you no response, i then heard a loud "for f**ks sake" BANG ohhhhhhhhhh there he is . . . he had been at it for 2 hours and nothing was attached to anything and actually was placed upside down which was his issue it took him 4 hoursand me sneakily looking at the instructions and "suggesting he do it that way" - never again. lol


----------



## molly85

Lol matts very bolshy about it he starts and I finish or it's wonky. He does tend to make a good effort tho


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes madly, i'll suggest if he still wants to try for another after a few sleepless nights, or maybe when LO hits the terrible twos!:haha:

Ah cream eggs,DH came back with the shopping with a pack of 3 and a wispa and sausage roll. I had the wispa, then the sausage roll and just now had one of the eggs!!!.(im sure im going to get told off!).

Molly, at least you dont have to worry about being left at the till with a £70 bill that you werent expecting.(we're taking those things back tomorrow btw).
MIL was here this morning, i missed her 1st thing(when i was in the shower) saw her briefly on the way back, said about two things then she left, without saying bye(&me neither), fine by me. :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

ah I know that but it's the guilt the opposit way. as I dn't wantt o say buy this buy that etc. My mum i'd just shove it at her as I would know whats in her purse lol Plus I don't really wnat to go shopping. She wants to buy baby clothes so will say new born baby grows of her choise we have none at the moment


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron and I have napped but I could happily sleep all day. Yesterday DH got me mini eggs and choc orange plus some biscuits and cakes. My problem is I can't eat them in front on Byron :cry: Starving too as only had a small lunch pretty much for the same reason. DH back in an hour so can have small break before he's out again.

I do all the furniture too. Except our four poster bed, which is why we no longer have instructions and bits got broken when we had to take it to pieces to move house. I have pretty much passed over responsibility for drilling which I'm glad about as drilling into brick scares me!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless, ds actually let me have a semi nap bless him, i kept falling asleep on the sofa so he sat on my lap stroking my belly - this isnt a new thing he loves bellies for some reason lol - every few minutes i would wake up and he was still there, i must have napped for only half an hour but that is ages to him bless his little cotton socks

i just had an email from one of my school friends, you know the one that was your best friend but you loose contact and email each other every like 6 months, well it is so sad she has just completely lost it . . .totally! she has been stealing and got arrested! she has been with this new bloke for about 8 months now and he is the worst thing to ever happen to her - which i told her hey we arent that close anymore so felt i could just come out and say it unlike say her family - he is into everything and now my once really angelic, fantastic grades at school, geneuinely good person is now getting arrested for stealing

cant quite believe it! she was so blasee (sp) about it as well like psh got arrested so what when i was like er mate thats not good what the hell happened? are you not even the least bit sorry? nope! huh right, blocked! cant believe it!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Byron and I have napped but I could happily sleep all day. Yesterday DH got me mini eggs and choc orange plus some biscuits and cakes. My problem is I can't eat them in front on Byron :cry: Starving too as only had a small lunch pretty much for the same reason. DH back in an hour so can have small break before he's out again.QUOTE]
> 
> serial muncher!!!!:haha::haha: if only Byron knew!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't wait to hold my little guy! I think I've developed more of a connection with LO now that I know what I'm having. I can picture it better in my mind. I think that's why I wanted to find out. I'm happier now :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I can't wait to hold my little guy! I think I've developed more of a connection with LO now that I know what I'm having. I can picture it better in my mind. I think that's why I wanted to find out. I'm happier now :happydance:

it does help doesnt it, it was partly the reason why i needed to find out, i like to be able to visualise!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that was my arguement to dh when he was insisting we dont find out this time, i said well i know for a fact it helped me bond really well with him before he was born and i know that dh did too, it is important to me!

it defo defo defo does help to bond knowing what you are having, although i am not sure how much more it helps once they are out if that makes sense ie ladies who didnt find out have as much as a bond as those who did once the baby is born . . .


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, names.....DH has given a BIG thumbs down to Arran :-( But he likes Alexander. I don't have a problem with it because it's my grandpa's name, I just don't know if I can deal with my mother when I tell her we picked that. :wacko: She and her dad never really got along well. But Alexander David Osborne sounds nice :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh loads to catch up on. I build all our furniture my OH is very handy with plumbing, electrics etc but refuses to read instructions for furniture so I build it all. 

You girls are all so lucky with DHs that bring you chocolate, I have no chocolate to eat :cry:

I did the cot bedding today what do you girls think?
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/2c2f2094.jpg


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i think it sounds nice too! 

i am so stuck on names this time round, last time we had them picked out before we had even gotten pregnant this time round i hate everything we decide on then find something i like then the next day hate it! i have a large family and all the names are taken, all of them are important to me so im like if i pick the same name that someone else did for their kids will they think that i dont feel they matter to me you know? like you wouldnt call your kid the same as your sister's kid or your best friends kid you now?

grrrr


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have to build AND buy my own chocolate lol lol lol i think the bedding looks really really good hun! well done!


----------



## molly85

Aww the beddings really cute we've bought nothing like that they can't have it til a year a i think is the latest guide lines. I'm looking forward to doing the big bed as soon as they are are big enough to climb back in. 

Nearly paniced I wasn't 100% sure I'd felt abby after matt attacking me in bed. Have had an apple and there she is few. Could you imagine how dvasted he would have been if something had happened and it was his fault.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think baby is very safe in there. There have been stories of women in bad car accidents and baby is born just fine. :flower:

To be honest, I wouldn't like it if DH felt he was to blame for LO's death if such a tragic event were to occur :nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't worry Molly, it takes much more than that to cause any problems!

Lovely cot gilz!

I'm feeling crapper by the minute. Woe is me. :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well I had a lovely bath with my lush bath bomb `frog prince` which actually turned into a prince :rofl: I actually got some peace and quiet whilst in the tub for a change :(. It feels like it helped my stuffy nose a little but I still have a terrible heavy head cold and very dry tickly throat :( peanut we are a right pair arent we :dohh:

Ozzie love the name and remember its your choice at the end of the day not anyone elses...so if you agree and like why not? btw re name choices DH seems intend on calling our baby William :( I have told him we agreed Charlie and am not changing it now, it suits him and I can see him as a Charlie iykwim...men :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Glad Abby is ok Molly :hugs:

I know the jellybean won't be going in the cot for a while but we got the bed in the sale and I think it makes the nursery look better than just the naked mattress lying in the cot. 

I still haven't found anything that makes the jellybean move due to my stupid placenta. I'm sure that certain stuff I eat makes him go nuts but I just can't feel it. 

Nomore sorry you have to buy your own chocolate too :hugs: it's a hard life isn't it :rofl: did your DH get some advice from the CAB about his work?


----------



## molly85

Gilz it's just jealousy with The green room noting looks right either. So mattress is covered in a dust sheet and white sheet. I plan to do abbys lunch time naps in there and basket at night and anywhere else at other times. I'm a pickt sleeper so dnt wnat her getting that mannerism from me.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Side note: Peanut, totally not mad at you! xx Yazz's comment got me a bit heated. I simply said every system has it's pros and cons. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

system????
jeez where you 2 chatting


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's a secret :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol that's ok Ozzie! People often see things in black and white. We're very protective of our healthcare system here! It was a bit harsh.


----------



## molly85

oh dear a contraversial one.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly it was about designer baby clothes! To be honest the thread p'd me off. I mean really, she should get her priorities straight! Fine of we were in ttc and like you said there was a complaint about not getting fertility treatment - totally valid especially right now with so many pcts cutting ivf - but crappy designer clothes are cheaper over there?! Haven't people better things to worry and moan about in third tri?

:lol: Sorry for rant here!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I would never buy designer for my BABY! FFS! They grow out of them in a couple months and it's just money thrown out the window. Hell, I don't even think I have anything designer :rofl:


----------



## molly85

sorry do babies compare labels at HV weigh ins???

as long as its warm and dry really who cares.

I'm watching Glee for the second time today lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Apparently the women trekking miles in Africa for basic antenatal care has at least made her think. Bet she still buys ridiculous designer though! :rofl: I don't own designer either. I don't even like designer! Function over fashion for me everytime.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha screw designer baby clothes! i would love to see the face on someone whos kid is all dressed up in something ridiculously expensive and then they do their first milky poo for say 5 hours as opposed to 2 in 2.5, those ones dont tend to stay in the nappy, in fact i have a fab memory of ds i was thinking hmm i smell poo poo bah, lets lay you down, literally there was a whosh sound and it came out the top of his nappy all down his back and there was so much of it that fell out with such speed and force that it came out the top and was in his precious little hair! i had poo running down my arms ( so yummy mummys should steer clear of designer too lol) as i ran up the stairs to just dunk him under the shower lol!go on! buy a £50 baby grow! just take pictures of your face when THAT happens lol - i wasnt even part of that thread but that would have been my response lol lol lol! for our wedding i bought our boy a suit which i found on ebay which cost £30 something similar in mamas and papas was almost 70! crazy!

dh is working 75 hours this week, including 2 afds and 2 9 vols, so hasnt had time. his boss said something weird to him the other day, he said ha you should always make sure you email yourself any important emails, they might be important later - he was taking the piss out of him, not being helpful. so today his boss sent him a totally out of order email which dh responded to ccing his home email in to it ie so he has a copy and his boss responded, er why you send that to your home email HA HA HA HA WHY DO YOU THINK!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You can get LOTS of cute stuff for really cheap too!


----------



## PeanutBean

He should bcc to keep under the radar!

Sorry I just get so cross at the waste from people with more money that sense. :nope:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha found the thread! had to comment! its silly! if you are going to title something "the UK disgusts me" then you are going to face a barrage from the mostly uk based forum! i cant imagine spending that much money on 1 babygrow! i could spend that on all the clothes baby needs for the first 3 months!

also has the op posted anything else back? stirring me thinks!


----------



## vbaby3

Hey girls,well my hubby is out for a very rare night out.
His uncle and cousins are home from canada,so dh and his brother are away down to dublin for a night on the piss!!
I don't mind coz he really doesn't do it often,but he drinks and drinks and doesn't know when to stop,and he sometimes can't handle it.I especially hate it that he's down in dublin and won't be home so I can't keep tabs on him to make sure he hasn't fallen asleep on the side of the road!!
His brother is actually worse so he's not gonna look after him.
I will be a happy lady when he txts in the morning to say he's still safe and sound.
HHHHmmph,so now its near time for the boys bed,then I think i'll watch a movie.
Got some ice cream earlier afetr all your talk so will have a little lonesome party!!!

My dh doesn't buy me choc either,and peanut I hide it from the boys too,I don't like them havin too much crap to eat,but oran is like a chocolate radar,seriously he'll come in from sitting room and smell me and say were you having chocolate?!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw dh intentionally didnt bcc, he likes the fact that he has no fear of these people anymore lol

3rrd tri is a blast! i cant wait to get in there now! first tri is full of people who are naturally very scared and discussing symptoms and arguing with eachother! third tri is a blast!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i have been on my billy lonesome for 5 days now still got 4 more to go before i see dh for 6 hours on wednesday, and he isnt at work enough! my babies exploding poo bum bum! 

i so wanted to get a massive tub of ice cream today and raspberry sauce but then i would have bought whipped cream to go on top and a couple of flakes and would have not stopped until it was all gone! im baaaaad!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore you sound really cheerful this evening! :D. Naughty going to that thread, now I'm one of those inciting others to climb into a thread!

Vbaby my DH is exactly the same! He has the special Geordie drinking gene and the more he drinks the less drunk he thinks he is. In the early days he would talk so much weird crap I used to think he'd been spiked. Needless to say he's not allowed to drink anymore except with me anyway! Actually he's out on his own tonight for this gig and ordinarily would drink to compensate for friends so thank goodness he can drive now! I used to hate a few years ago when we still lived near his mates and he'd be out without me. Would turn up in such a state. :( 

That's funny about Oran. Byron thinks everything is crisps though he realises these are generally mumma's crisps! Sometimes he'll pass me a stray packet. :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i've eaten loads of food, always makes me happy lol lol lol i am a simple person, its prob more down to that i might see my dh for an hour later! fingers crossed he will get hom at 10.30 i can just about manage to stay awake till 11.30 lol

i know i am terrible! i cant help buit get involved on here lol i am nomally so restraint in real life and am always the one to go come on guys lets stop now you are both right, on here i am like NO YOU ARE WRONG THIS IS WHY YOU ARE WRONG WHO AGREES WITH ME! we agree we agree! i am terrible! i might have to put a sanction on myself soon, grounded for a week for jumping on the naughty thread punishment having to walk away from heated debates lol! who names a thread the uk disgusts me jeez lol


----------



## vbaby3

Don't get me wrong peanut,I'm a bit of a demon on the drink myself,and do enjoy a good piss up not that it happens very often!!!(I am irish after all,thats what we do lol!!!!)
But I at least remember my own name when i'm drunk!!
Dh could be just staggering up the road in a random direction with no idea whats going on.He never remembers anything.
I just end up worrying about him.Then of course tomorrow he'll be a great help NOT!!
He'll spend the day on the couch nursing his hangover.

I Had to have a nosy at that thread too:haha::haha:

Gonna put boy no 1 up to bed now,boy no 2 wil be following shortly,then I'll get out my snickers ice cream and cornetto:haha::thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Me too nomore,I am in good form coz I have a cornetto and a snickers ice cream!!

I read these threads and then ignore them,couldn't be bothered getting myself stressed over peoples comments.I especially avoid the bf v's ff ones,I could not give a toss how anyone else chooses to feed their baby!!!
I do sometimes just like to watch the arguements!!!from a safe distance!:haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i think that one is about to explode, to steal a jersey shore slogan and twist it to mean blatantly posting comments to cause reaction there are a couple of grenades stuck into that thread and i think one is going to explode big time! you are right, it is interesting to read when someone has a completely different view to others but a lot of the time it is taken out of context or is blatantly throwing a grenade into the mix to get reactions. personally i dont care how someone else gives birth or how they feed their child or whether they will let their 3 year old have everything they demand, thats fine! go for it! you might have given birth in a field under the stars with a string quartet and might embrace a 4 degree tear which healed so quickly because you ate the placenta, but your kid might still turn out to be a right little s**t lol! lol lol lol lol ! my ds might have come out the sun roof and drank from a bottle for medical reasons but he will know right from wrong which is more important! lol lol lol 

you see i cant help myself! i am now grounded for 2 months as opposed to just the one!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore you should frequent news and debates, you'd have fun! I found first time round I cared more about what people were doing though not usually sufficient to argue on here but since having Byron I really couldn't care less! My arguments are usually politically/socially based. I get really cross sometimes! :lol:


----------



## molly85

lol I am to busy digesting Ikea spaghettie and meat balls to watch woman bitch at easch other. My fav debate is the vaccine one. I am sure you can imagine which side of teh fence I am on there lol. (pass me a needle)

Hmm I would love some ice cream I have some but its just vanilla. I do have brownie mix but that could make me iccy


----------



## vbaby3

I think I'm just far less arguementative than I was when I was younger!
I certaintly have my opinions and views on everything and have gotten myself into trouble in the past lol!!
But at the ripe old age of 35 lol!!I just could not be bothered argueing about anything that does not effect me or my kids/family etc!!
I was a mad thing in my 20's,i've certaintly mellowed in my 30's!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ohhhh an entire section based on debates!!!! i like a good debate about things that really really matter i am one of those people who will make a point that works well for both sides or is diplomatic like have you thought about it this way, have you tried to think about your view being reversed and placed on you how would that make you feel, i am a thought provoker i suppose lol


----------



## vbaby3

Exactly molly!!!
I chose not to get the vaccine,and then chose not to argue or debate my decision with anyone!!
Some people get too het up in these things,i just think,jeez take a chill pill!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

heres a debate i care about:

what is better rocky horror from harvester or chocomania from hungry horse! - i am all for rocky horror as it is whippy ice cream as opposed to soft scoop - no offense to all you soft scoopers out there lol lol lol

oh vaccines i will take anything that is properly investigated, swine flu vaccine, nope not enough research for me and dont be telling everyone you got a new one run out then give everyone the original one! mmr i had it my boy had it the next one will have it - research it properly and make it safe and i will have it!


----------



## vbaby3

Never heard of them nomore,are they ice creams?
I am off now to watch a movie,oran is fast asleep so shay is going now too,peace at last!and my ice cream.
Talk tomorrow.x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

totally agree, alot of it about vaccines is preaching " i did the right thing and you are wrong you should do it this way"


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg ok one is hot brownie and choloate sauce with vanilla whippy with whipped cream and crushed flake

the other is chocolate and vanilla soft scoop with whipped cream and lots of mini choclate bars and thing like milky way stars and malteasers num num num


----------



## molly85

lol guenia pig generation here did me no harm lol.

My gradad lived well into his 70's smoked likle a chimney and got maleria during the war it ddnt kill him lol. I'm not actually sure what my point is but I think its something to do with the gouvernment hypes up alot of stuff for no good reason.


----------



## molly85

lol nomore you forget whent the chocomania used to have twixes in.

I hate choccy ice cream and can't eat cream so don't have either

Ah what to eat with ice cream? do i make some thing?


----------



## PeanutBean

My beef with anything remotely scientific/medical is poor or misleading info. I don't care what people choose to do but of if they do/not do it because X down the street died three weeks later with no evident connection or because they read about it on whale.to or dome other conspiracy site well I will think them a moron if real evidence and research doesn't come into it. It's not my job for nothing, media, blogs, forums, whatever, if it's spouting shit I'm gonna get cross!


----------



## molly85

lol peanut what ws your thoughts on the latest breast cancer news reports I wanted to screm at the televison numbers haven't increased detection has GRRRRRRR actually I think I did yell at the TV and Matt told me to e-mail in.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Damn you all and your ice cream talk! :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly I haven't seen! I don't watch tv news and since breakfasting in bed I don't hear morning radio. I only read the guardian on my phone app so only get what's popular or a pick or if I'm specifically searching for it. I'm sure I would be cross. I am always cross when sweeping statements are made that have zero basis!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha i did a massive shop today and avoided that section otherwise i would have put in at least 3 ben and jerries! hmmmm pfish food, cookie dough and the caramel one! num num


oh rocky horror have those waffers in as well! Oh!!!! not working tomorrow now, poor dh, we have all those ingredients there! darn it! lol what are the odds of an ice cream van driving past . . .right . . .NOW!

ladies i am so in love, my ds is the most gorgeous little mite, i just spent ages looking at him sleeping, he's two and i still cant believe he is mine, i watch him playing sometimes and just think my god he is mine! i cant believe it! he is the child that i wondered if i would have when i was a child myself, you nkow those conversation you had when you were younger, when do you want kids, how many . . .well that child is here, playing with his farm, trying his hardest to fit in it despite it not even being 30cm high and 40 cm wide. i am going to be astonished - and very short of time - when i go into one room and watch my son for 10 mins sleeping and the go into the next room and - with my fingers crossed as i still feel early days - theres our second baby sleeping too! astonishing!


----------



## molly85

awww nomore i think this little girl will have the reasonably worry free childhood matt and I never had. 

I made fruitcake in the microwave so basically a steam pudding with vanilla ice crteam yummy


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh wow! i have all the ingredients to make chocolate fondant BUT i will not stop at one! thats my prob!


----------



## molly85

Lol abby says no room for another slice seems i made enough for 4 

Gah Casualty is a bigger pile of poo that usual. It's about mental health and off as usual


----------



## PeanutBean

Shh Molly I'm watching but late! DH is out, Byron in bed and i've nothing better to do than watch tv and then go to bed!

Aw nomore. I look at Byron and I think where did he come from? He likes to ride every toy bus even if it's titchy! He sings his mumma, dadda song he made up while hammering on the piano. He's this whole new person I could never have imagined. It's just fantastic! :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

if you are watching now. lets just say that lighter would not have made it back in to the ward after the candels and piano. Gah. Breathe jojo


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG theres pages to catch up on here, and i only went to the cinema:shrug:
(i felt like i was sat on a knife all the way thru the film, my poor ass!!)

Gilz your cot is looking sweet, and i agree, our LO wont be using it for months but it looks better than a bare mattress.

I have a horrible inkling that my gagging problem may be trying to make a come back:cry:, for two evenings now ive felt a familiar feeling in my throat that i felt in 1st tri before the problem hit its peak, i really hope im wrong, i cant go thru with all that again.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Btw, DH's sister is not only giving us a cot, but a changing table with storage :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Nooo madcat not the gagging. hope it's just a tickle.

Lucky Ozzie


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh goodness i just read that amanda holden has lost her baby, how absolutely horrific and devasting for her i can not imagine what she must be going through, that is absolutely tragic taht poor poor woman


----------



## molly85

i didn't know she was pregnant do I want to know how far along?
so sd you think of celebrities being immune to such sad things


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

she was 7 months gone, she kept it secret for 6 months because she suffered a loss last year, i think it is just shocking because she was so far along in her pregnancy poor poor woman absolutely horrific


----------



## molly85

oh god. lily allen was that far along to.You think your safe at that stage


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Poor Amanda :cry:

She only told everyone 4 weeks ago accourding to the mail she gave birth to a stillborn baby boy :cry:

So so sad


----------



## sequeena

It's awful :(


----------



## PeanutBean

I am awake. Took an age to get to sleep then Byron came in at half 12 just as dh got back. I'm hungry. Can't lie on right, shoulder killing me. On left I have shooting pains in my ear and head from snot plus pelvic pain. Can't breathe however I lie. Clearly getting no sleep ever again. :(


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut hope you did get some sleep. If not definitely need to spend today on the couch trying to get some rest. 

I had a crappy sleep too, it's frustrating cos I knew being pregnant wasn't going to be easy and straight forward with my bag if ailments but not being able to sleep before the baby arrived wasn't really something I considered.


----------



## PeanutBean

At 5am I had go come downstairs for some food as I felt sick, still having not slept at all. Finally got another hour about half 6 so hour and a half in total. I feel really awful!


----------



## madcatwoman

well i hate to rub salt in to the wounds peanut and gilz, but for some reason, amazing as it seems, i had another good nights sleep, just increadible, thats two on the trot!!:happydance:. i only woke once for the loo, and once because my ear was hurting.

I woke up to the news about amanda holden though, it really sends shivers up my spine when i hear about these celebs like lilly and her loosing their babies at 6 or 6 months, i wish i could live in my own bubble to be honest


----------



## gilz82

It is terrifying Madcat you think that once you reach 24 weeks everything has a good chance of being ok. Obviously I understand it's not guaranteed and I also understand the likes of what happened to Amanda Holden and Lily Allen is rare but it still really scares you again.

Glad you had another good nights sleep though :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know what you mean, it makes it very difficult to relax at 7 months you kind of think yeah i am very close to the home stretch now, just awful news.

i am eating myself out of house and home, i am eating pie mash and peaas for every meal and two hours later i want more, the final straw is looking at the pies this morning and thinking yeah i could put one on for breakfast!


----------



## madcatwoman

LMAO!, pie for breakfast nomore?...Nooo you couldnt, surely?.

Gilz, ive stuck to lying on a bed of pillows these days, and it seems some nights are better than others but alot better than just a mattress or a duvet.

I wonder what happened with Amandas baby, god, she thought she was safe to anounce it at 6months, as would most people. I hate to go thru all that in the media and all the pity:growlmad: I dont think i'll settle until my baby is born with stories like this!


----------



## PeanutBean

I just don't listen to this stuff and find that stops me being scared. We can't do anything about it and it's also very unlikely to happen. Believe me once those babies are born the worrying just increases so best try and shut your eyes while you still can! Once they're out there's literally a whole world of evils to contend with and worry about. We can never keep them as safe as when they're inside.

Glad you slept madcat. I can't decide whether or not to try and sleep more or get up and sleep later. I seem to be incapable of either, just lolling around feeling rotten. I did fix byron's train track though.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i soooo could! i found a tin of fruit at the back of the cupboard and nicked a couple of ds fromage frais but i could totally still eat the pie lol carbs i want carbs! not fruit! carbs!


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, your bad nights seem to have over taken mine of late :hugs:
Yeh, your right,best not to dwell on news like that for too long really!

hospital tour has been confirmed, got to be there for 2 pm, hope i dont hear anyone scream!lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I slept, but had terrible nightmares! The worst was that baby was left in the pram in winter clothing with a blanket around him in the blazing sun! All I remember was yelling at DH in the dream and running as fast as I could and when we picked him up, he was a baby doll! :wacko: I must be losing my mind.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone else not feel fully content for the day until they feel their LO wiggle or kick? :cloud9: I love those little jabs :)


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies,
God I hadn't heard the awful news about amanda holden until now,its so tragic.
Peanut is right though,we can't start worrying about things like that.
If its gonna happen its gonna happen,but of course it more than likely won't.
I definately spend more time worrying about my boys now than I did when they were in my tummy,There's no end to it once they're born,Being a mummy is sooo hard sometimes,but absolutely amazing.
No more and peanut,I just look at my boys too,so proudly,They are so funny,so gorgeous and both so different,2 completely different personalities.
They never cease to amaze me,and make me and dh so happy,and definately keep us amused lol!!
So excited to be adding 1 more to the family!!

Nomore those ice creams sound amazing,don't think you get them over here:shrug:
Well dh was very well behaved,he rang this morning at 8.30 to say he was awake and heading to the bus station,and is now home safe and sound and in 1 piece ,phew!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw vbaby at least you know he is home safe lol

i just realised, the official countdown to scan day has begun, this friday is s-day! so nervous and excited, i am always very wary until i get scanned because although there is nothing to suggest that anything is wrong, i just dont know until i see him or her in there! after that i will relax! it is so sad what has happened to amanda but at the same time we dont know her medical history apart from already suffering a loss and the things that go wrong at that stage are so rare, although i will never take for granted what unfortunately can happen, i have been through it with ds's birth, i want to enjoy this pregnancy, i want three children but i can see how we might not be able to afford a third so this could really be it! i am only 24 there is a lot of years left to my life and i would hate to look back and think you know what i knew that could have been my last pregnancy and i just didnt enjoy it because of x y and z. after friday i am going to make an effort to embrace everything and enjoy my self!


----------



## vbaby3

We were all very nervous before our 1st scans,i'm sure everything is fine,but you don't relax til you see lo for the 1st time.
You're just a spring chicken nomore,so no rush with your 3rd 1!!

Ozzie my lo is very active thank god,she always moves before I even get out of bed in the morning,so thankfully I haven't had to worry so far!

Is the tour today madcat??That will certaintly make it all very real!!


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh. My facebook is flooded with Amanda Holden comments. It's a scary fact that this can occasionally happen but I would rather not be reminded of it right now especially after yesterdays incident. l


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I try not to think about things like that. I have to say though, it's very RARE to have a third trimester miscarriage/stillbirth. We only hear about them in the news and such because they are so rare. :hugs: to her though. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi ladies. I've had another couple of hours sleep now so feeling a bit more human. Byron's in a state, poor DH has had a lot to handle today. Won't eat a thing, more teeth issues I think.

Glad your oh is back vbaby. Exciting about scan nomore! And I agree with vbaby, you're just a young un! I never enjoy my pregnancies because of feeling so crap throughout but I'm over feeling guilty about it! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

yes vbaby, tour this afternoon(2.30) OMG:dohh::dohh:

well, we took all those baby clothes back to debnhams this morning and got our money back.

Its soo windy out i can barely shut the car door today!:shrug:


----------



## molly85

Awww peanut atleast your other half is home to look after you 2. 

We aredeffinatly having atleast 2 no matter how pants I feel. I hated being an only child and so did a lot of people i went to school with.


----------



## vbaby3

OOOhhhh good luck madcat,hope it all looks nice and relaxing and not scary!!


----------



## molly85

HAve fun madcat. ours isn't til April


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Goodluck for the tour madcat :thumbup:

Ladies I saw the news about amanda holden whilst checking out my emails but I didnt read the details NOR will I be. When Lily Allen lost her baby I made a HUGE mistake of reading an article about it in a magazine and spend weeks worrying over it simple cause a viral infection was partly to blame and at that time I had a viral infection. I think I have enough stress right now to deal with so will be politely ignoring any details :(

I feel depressed.....tomorrow is the start of a new working week one which I dont feel strong enough to face :sad1: Peanut I am still suffering like you!


----------



## PeanutBean

Posted in your journal but take some sick time at least to get over this cold then reassess.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs: I agree will reassess mid week ..... I mean what can they do `sack me` :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i wanted 4 at first lol, i think my plan is to have two and then when they are both in school see if we can afford a third, thats kind of what my mum did although instead of assessing whether they could afford a third a surprise came back from a holiday to ireland, ie my brother lol!

im hungry again, only had a massive lunch at 1! grrrr


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Found four sets of boys clothes bundles on ebay....I'm going to talk to DH about which ones we want. It would be soooooooooooo cheap and they are really cute!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Back:flower:

well ive had the tour. I think i feel better for seeing it and knowing what it all looks like, because i had very typical hospital images, the unit itself was ok.
Showed us around, started in a typical room with all the equiptment, normal hospital bed...yknow, and a pool (but had no bathroom and was a dire need of decoration). All the men tried the G&A, i left it to DH to try for me. (i spoke to the MW about why i wasnt keen on G&A and my phobia, she did say she would give me anti emetics). Then we visited two other rooms, strange they were, not like hospital rooms at all, well decorated,with a nice leather couch,candles,and a footon sort of type bed, birthing ball, very relaxing non medical looking rooms.
Then we did a tour of the ward, just a small one, only one girl there with her baby who had just had a c-section(she looked really well).
And apart from chit chat, that was about it.
Very odd to think the next time im there will be to give birth, very, very,very freaky indeed:shrug:

i was suprised when the MW talked about the pool, she said they tend not to give birth in the pool because the myth has you believe that babies dont start breathing until they hit air, but aparently the opposite has happened, so theyre not keen. I was having visions of maybe going the whole way in the pool if i felt like it.

Madly - not long till you finish work hun :hugs:


----------



## molly85

babies can hold their breath for ages. intresting tour tho


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> babies can hold their breath for ages. intresting tour tho

well this is what i thought!:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm afraid I find that hard to believe madcat and reckon there will have been extenuating circumstances if something did happen. The reflex to breathe doesn't initiate until air stimulates it. Why would going from fluid to fluid cause a problem? They breathe amniotic fluid in before being born and receive oxygenated blood from the cord before it is cut. If when the time comes you want to birth in the pool go for it!

Glad you have some nice birthing rooms.

We never got our hospital visit. It was booked for half 12 the day Byron was born! :lol:

I still feel crap. Done some painting and colouring with Byron. DH has done loads of cleaning and cooking, I'm so lucky! Think I'll sleep better tonight, don't see how it'd be possible not to! Hope the pelvis issues are just from being ill and busy recently and not a sign of things to come.

I think my girl has hiccups but I'm feeling it right down low. I hope that doesn't mean she's slipped transverse...


----------



## vbaby3

Glad it went well madcat.x
Sorry you're feeling down madly,not long now til maternity leave.xx
Just finished a gorgeous roast dinner yum!
Have a nice almond magnum in the freezer for dessert!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, what you say about not breathing until baby hits air was my understanding. Maybe if i do have a waterbirth i'll just ask to stay in it if thats what i wanted at the time(?).

Ive been wondering about hiccups. i dont know if thats what ive been feeling.
I get these feelings but down low in my pelvis,hard to describe, its is rhythmic but each time i feel it its kinda like a little vibration(sort of)


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat glad you had a good tour. That's weird about the birth pool my OHs cousin had both of her babies in the pool and was there completely to the end. I think you'd be pretty peeved if you went through the whole labour to have to get out the pool just at the crucial bit! No one has even mentioned to us about hospital tours I'll need to ask to see if they do them at the weekends here. Maybe I could arrange it so my OH could actually be there :thumbup:

I've had a hideous afternoon, went a walk with the dog through woods we usually walk through. He got spooked by some deer and ran away. Spent a couple of hours trekking about looking for him with no luck, then fell over spectacularly and squashed my bump!!

Walked the 2 miles home to find the stupid dog sitting at the back door waiting for me. Phoned the hospital and they are happy for me to stay at home just now unless my pain gets any worse but I got such a massive fright.


----------



## vbaby3

I think my girl is moving positions too peanut!
Feeling different things in different places too.As long as she gets it right near the end.
Doc said not to worry til 38wks what position she's in,as its not my 1st my womb is a lot slacker,NICE,me and my slack womb!!!

I wanted to ask anyone who already has a child,if you're reusing your cot and moses basket are you replacing the matresses?
I never heard you needed to before b'n b so the 1's I used for Oran were the 1's we bought when Shay was born 4 and a half yrs ago,I was also gonna use them this time.
Someone said re using the matresses could increase risk of sids,Anyone know how or why?


----------



## PeanutBean

If it's very fast it's probably practice breathing. I was never sure that was really what it was til Byron was born but newborns breathe SO fast! Hiccups is more jerky. Well, it feels like hiccups really! :lol:

You mw's story makes no sense. How many women on here have water births? I've never heard of any drowning type issues as I assume she is implying. It physiologically is totally illogical. :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh no gilz, cant believe you fell on your bump, god that would terrify me, although i know they keep saying baby is well cushioned in there.

yes, very strange what we were told about water births.

Well yes, thats if our DHs can make it to the birth at all, working miles away.
im not impressed either, been told its likely hes working away all next week, so valentines on my lonesome!:cry:


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> Peanut, what you say about not breathing until baby hits air was my understanding. Maybe if i do have a waterbirth i'll just ask to stay in it if thats what i wanted at the time(?).
> 
> Ive been wondering about hiccups. i dont know if thats what ive been feeling.
> I get these feelings but down low in my pelvis,hard to describe, its is rhythmic but each time i feel it its kinda like a little vibration(sort of)

Same here madcat,sounds like bad info was given.I watched enough babies being born on sky tv to know baby doesn't need to breathe til it comes out of the water


----------



## PeanutBean

Well an unsupportive mattress is a SIDS risk factor (along with pretty much EVERYTHING). My Moses basket was and is borrowed and it's had about 6 or 7 babies in it I think! We bought a new sprung mattress for the cotbed as it was got second hand and came with a crap foam one so we'll be using it again this time. Remember with SIDS there is no known cause. By looking at all these factors it can be said that more of the babies who died from SIDS were on old mattresses or had smoking parents or slept on their tums etc but there's no causal link. There's no reason to assume it'll make a difference. If i thought my equipment seemed shabby I'd replace it regardless of SIDS links.

I worry a bit about transverse lie because it's more common with split tummy muscles and if course is one of the few things that would guarantee no homebirth for me. Byron was transverse til quite late but I'm sure this one will turn too as he did. She was head down oblique at last mw appointment.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your fall gilz! If it helps my mum went down the stairs with me! I think it's more common than we might think and not likely to cause a problem. You just take it easy for now. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

glad we all agree on that. 
I have a dictaphone for uni and sent it to work with matt as we have established abby doesn't knw his voice. its now sat on my stomach hes recorded his patrol route it's hilarious. Might be worth a bash giz coz you can send them as mp3s ur oh can do it from work


----------



## molly85

Gilz bloody dog molly has done this to. hope your ok bubs is probably nice and snug.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,you poor thing.You rest up now,scary to happen but I think our lo's are well cushioned in there!
Thanks peanut,I'd just never heard about the matress thing until recently.
All our stuff was bought brand new with shay and it was all good quality stuff.The matress in the cot is a good sprung 1,and it has a cover on it that I can wash.
So I think good as new really!!


----------



## molly85

we only have foam for cot but being ikea is cheap to change if need be


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm sure the jellybean is ok in there just wish I could feel him moving so I knew he was ok. 

Could have strangled the dog, not really his fault as he got a fright but still I'm so going to pay for the miles of trekking I did looking for him when I get up tomorrow. My hips definitely weren't up to it.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz, do you not have a doppler? i used it not only for the HB but to hear LO moving around before i felt any movements.

Well. I have a greater appreciation now as to how some women wet themselves while pregnant. Was just eating dinner and recieved my first real blow to the bladder, it was a hard kick or punch or something.If i hadnt not long already been for a wee or i had weaker muscles id have been sat there feeling very embarrassed, good grief!!:blush:


----------



## gilz82

I've still got my doppler Madcat but don't pick up movements really clearly due to my stupid placenta. Will get it out when I go to bed for a listen anyway. Oh I will also be on my own for valentines day. Mind you we've never really bothered with it greatly so suppose it's not the end of the world. I'm more bothered that he'll be away for my birthday on the 3rd :cry:


----------



## molly85

awww tell him off he should have booked it off


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly foam is fine, they're jut not as hardy so wear more quickly. We just didn't know how much the foam one we got had been used as it wasn't from family. I found it very useful for my hips though! :haha:

DH will be working late Valentine's Day. We don't bother much. I've got him a card...


----------



## molly85

Matts in the middle of his shifts for valentines day so we will have a meal somewhen else he still owes me a carvery


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

madcat sounds like a very interesting tour but I agree with the other Ladies I think you have been misinformed :growlmad:

Gilz hon so sorry to hear about your fall .... get plenty of rest :hugs:

vbaby we wont be replacing the moses basket mattress because my niece only laid in it once :dohh: she didnt like it and preferred to sleep in her bouncer :lol: However we will be replacing the cot mattress but only because Oliver slept in it until he was 3yrs old :wacko: he loved his cot and the mattress was knackered so we got rid and will buy a new one when it comes to putting the cot back up :thumbup:

Ladies can someone please explain what braxton hicks feel like :blush: I didnt get them with Oliver but yesterday and today I have had really bad lower back ache sort of reminds me of period pain back ache but also the pain I got in my back at onset of labour with Oliver :wacko: I also have these sort of shooting pains in my lower stomach not dis-similar to a contraction build up but then they sort of get intense peak and then wear away...def the sort of contraction pattern iykwim however my bump doesnt get hard its sort of an internal thing. My friend reckons it all down to the work situation and stress...I havent called for advice because yesterday it wore off and only started up in last few hours.....anyone? do you think its braxton hicks?


----------



## madcatwoman

um, ive started getting BH hun, these last few weeks, but it happens really quite often these days, esp of an evening, im aware of it.
To me i notice my bump go extreamly hard, and if i look down it almost looks like the head is pressing upwards in my belly making it more shapely, i feel like its a pressure within pushing upwards and making my bump hard. dont know if thats any help to you?. Maybe you should mention your symptoms to the MW, i dont feel any pain or discomfort however, its just...well, weird really





...:blush: i cant stop peeing, ive been 5 times in an hour!


----------



## molly85

Madly thats similer to what I thought were braxton hixks. the hideous reminder of period as I have never been in labour. I'm woundering as we are not as stick thin as some of teh other girls thats how they present in us. I def can't see my uterus so would have no idea on tightening


----------



## molly85

Madcat I have had to get panty liners coz I am having last drip issues nightmare but even the slightest dampness make me need a wee


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Has anyone else noticed an increase in wetness around 20 weeks? :blush: Seems that I'm uhhhh leaking a bit and it's not pee :blush: It's more like CM.


----------



## madcatwoman

ozzie, if you want to base it on me, i can only tell you the CM just gets worse and worse. for the last two weeks its just horrible, ive never had so much, and according to my book, i can expect even more and more!!:cry:


----------



## molly85

ozzie its just nasty down there if it's not 1 liquid its another wish it would divert to my butt so I could poop right


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ozzie its just nasty down there if it's not 1 liquid its another wish it would divert to my butt so I could poop right

god, that would be a whole lot better!, actually this is one pregnancy symptom (the CM) that i really do hate, its grim!


----------



## madcatwoman

Question

MW was saying today to stay at home as long as possible, it also means less intervervention. But what would be the deciding factor as to when to go in to the hospital?. Pain/ contrations(&how far apart???):shrug::shrug:

i wouldnt want to go so early and be told im only 1cm, but wouldnt want it to be left so late im almost giving birth in the car!:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie I think I had a spell, I forget. I seem to be in a charming mucous zone at the moment. :wacko:

Madly mine are usually the lower half of my uterus under my flab so I don't see anything different but I really feel it. It can be uncomfortable but not painful. It's a firm tightening. Past week or two I've apparently been getting them up the back and towards the top which is weird and sort of winds me as it pushes on my diaphragm. This a new one for me but pretty sure it's still BH. Either I'm more sensitive this pregnancy (I have been having them forever) or they are stronger this time. Like madcat I get them mostly in the evening. I also get them when I am busy walking the dog or rushing for a train. I think they could definitely be increased because of stress but I don't think that makes them anything to worry about.

Byron has come up in a rash. Sigh. It was clar he's been crotchety and I assume he has my virus. But he's got rash on his ankles, wrists, inside his elbows, outside his knees, his trunk and back of his neck and a very little on one cheek. I've googled all the childhood diseases rashes and am confident it's not one of those so I guess it's just viral. Explains why he's been a pain all day! He always comes down with something when he is teething. It's always everything at once. Hoping he remains well in himself and it doesn't get worse overnight as I don't think I've the energy to try and work tomorrow and get him to the doctors and possibly have to have him at home etc.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I hate constipation! It was SO SO bad for me at first.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat usually if the contractions are coming regularly approx 3 mins apart and you can't talk through them it's a good sign. I'm glad your MW said that to you as it's totally true and is always much better to go in as late as possible!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

God, I want a half battered pizza......


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies I reckon your probably right Molly ..... us cuddly girls are bound to experience it a little different :dohh: I got a little freaked yesterday with the work issue and stuff but it wore off however has come back again I would say around the same time as yesterday eve :wacko: I am seeing MW on Thursday so I will mention but am sure they are BH :thumbup:

Ozzie CM over here too pretty much along with matcat....I have taken to carrying a spare pair of pants in my bag so I can change and freshen up....am such a clean freak I hate to be smelly and I agree madcat this has to be THE worst pregnancy sympton :(

as for going down to the hospital I would say firstly depends how far away you live from it (mines 5 mins down the road!) and I would recommend you go on how you feel yourself on D-Day tbh when my contractions started with Oliver I also worried how I would know if they were contractions or not.....funny instinct kicks in and you just do so I would say go down/in when you feel the pain too much/are uncomfy or get worried. Its an hard one and def one you can only decide on the day its what I intend to work on as you know I intend to go down with Charlies head right between my legs....no poking, prodding for me :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh the cm in pregnancy is so icky. I have never in my life before used panty liners and now I wouldn't consider leaving home without one on and a couple in my bag for changing. It's gross. Having said that I don't imagine it'll be half as gross as the post baby period which I'm seriously not looking forward to. I only ever used towels for my first 2 periods and I hated the fact you could feel it coming out of you. Ick ick ick!! Thank goodness I'll have a baby to distract me from it :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## molly85

Wall papper paste taht is what I produce. I found some on my towel the other day it had crusted over groooooosssssssssssssss. 

Madly I found my ball even in its smaller size helped tosort out the uncomfyness.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies!

I've been trying to catch up all day but I seem to read slower than you post :haha:

gilz I'm sure everything is fine, I hope you feel something soon to reassure you, if not pop down to your local unit and they'll check heartbeat etc for you xx

I've forgotten everything else I've read! I know there was a lot about ice-cream :rofl: I'm not a ice-cream fan really!

Um oh yeah mattresses, um I thought it was mire of an issue if it was sagging in anyway or you don't know the history of it? James' mattress is second hand, his Moses basket we bought new but he Hated sleeping in it so was barely in it! The new baby will use that one!

We had such a fab day yesterday at his party, he was such a star kept going all day! I can't believe I'm mum to a 1 year old it's gone soo fast!

They are def more worrying when they are born, there's also a lot more decisions that seem to be made that you can beat yourself up on!

Some people have to much time on here the way they put other people down. 

Um I'm sure there's more I want to say but I can't remember what I've read now :dohh:

Oh it's 24 weeks milestone for me tomorrow


----------



## molly85

Yay claire nearly V day


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo happy forthcoming V-day pink! Glad you enjoyed James' first birthday party, the 2nd will be even better! Byron LOVED his!

I've just ordered three birthing books, two for me and one for DH (and maybe my mum to borrow). As soon as I finish work I'm going to do hypno and read all these books and watch stuff online and get totally immersed in the positive in preparation for the birth. :D

Ugh still so snotty and swollen glands. Going to have a hot lemon and go to bed shortly. Got that awful painful ear squeak when I blow my nose. Stupid infectious course mates.


----------



## pinkclaire

As soon as I get Internet bk (internets on, computer has now decided not to work!!!) I'm going to look at the hypno stuff peanut, you'll have to show me the way!

What date are you finishing? Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I finish on the 11th March. And counting!


----------



## pinkclaire

Not long at all then!

Isn't it flying by?! Well I think it is!


----------



## molly85

Peanut you are so organised on that stuff my matt plans are to weed garden and paint some skirting


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw so jealous of you ladies the start of maternity leave count down! i think at this rate i will be following in madlys footsteps and taking the full 11 weeks before birth off - which you know what will give me some really precious couple of months with just ds so hopefully can spend that time doing some special things, maybe make him a scrap book of preparing for baby and things. i am planning on not taking any holiday either which with 28 days holiday which would prob equate to 16ish days for part time me would be another 4 weeks i could take prior to that so i could potentially leave end of april beginningof may! not long to go if i have worked that all out right! 

have my dad coming round tomorrow, he is well off and an ever concerned parent and what with him knowing me and dh have debts and now dh has quit is job i just have an uncomfortable feeling about what we will be talking about, thing is i cant pretend that i think we will be fine next month because i honestly do not think we will be! argh! hate this! lottery win please! i dont like him offering me money at all it doesnt sit well with me but i am so hormonal at the mo am a bit worried he is going to go soooooo how you going to pay the bills next month well our plan is to. . .erm . . is to . . . waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* Here I go again  First trimester some girl asked what do women think caused their miscarriages if they had one? Never had one, but I can see how that's a very frightening and insensitive thing to post in first tri.


----------



## molly85

Nomore its a tough one maybe arrange it on a intrtest free loan basis. ie you will pay him back when you guys are back onyour feet and settled with bubs.


----------



## molly85

Ozzzie give them the answer people asking insensitive questions. If they want to know MC causes they can google it or just look in the losses section but to not open their gobs


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he wouldnt let me pay him back, he just got made redundant from a very high paid job and in his words can have the lifestyle he is accustomed to for 3 or 4 years without working! damn i wish i was like my sister, she would actually run up and ask for it outright! and not feel bad! me i felt bad asking him for the money he had specifically put aside for my wedding! he bought me a car and because i had paid the tax and the insurance and all my driving lessons he refused to let me give him money for it, everytime i gave him money he just wired it straight back to my account!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

cor i hope that thread gets closed down! i noticed there hasnt been an arguement in 1st tri today, someone is obviously bored!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore if it helps accept it! We all need help sometimes.

Molly - I sanded and painted skirting at the end of my last pregnancy and am sure it is a contributory factor to my waters going early! :haha: Do it slowly! I'm done with house renovations until after the birth. I've so much emotional stuff inside I just really want to focus on me and the baby and the birth. Two years of feeling depressed and angry to sort through and get over before the birth as I'm sure it'll have a negative effect if it's still hanging around. Also need to have my home visit with the MW to write my birth plan and book a debrief with the consultant MW - a huge deal so I'm afraid to do it before I really have time to deal with it properly.

Ozzie - it would be so much easier if people would just browse through the losses section if they want to learn about these things. Better still do a very quick google and find out that the vat majority of first tri losses and genetic and that is that. What are you doing in there anyway?!


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Molly you posted while I was typing and chatting to DH but snap!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i just reported it - but i was good i am still grounded so did not comment on it. why would you ask that! like someone else said in the thread, i wouldnt even post it in the loss section because she literally asked hey what did you do to loose your baby did you do xy or z errr nah love, google! find out WHY you arent supposed to do those things from a medical website not from ladies suffering loss!


----------



## molly85

lol on which point.
its 1 3x3 room and that is exactly why I want to do it. 
lol molly has just stared at my french fancies so I gave her the wrapper to lick and she eatten it getting the paper stuckin her teeth. if only that would teach her


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore, my family constantly seem to know our financial business I hate it! When DH was out of work and I was on mat leave they all used to ask how will you pay for this or that, I was like waaaaa thanks for reminding me! I hate asking for help, I didn't really know what to say back! They still all do it now and I hate it!


----------



## pinkclaire

I never went in 1st tri for this exact reason there's just no need for it


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know it kind of makes you feel like you arent coping, yeah my dh has debts of about 30 grand, everytime he pays a loan off he struggles and basically gets in the same amount of debt as before its all because of his ex, i have been moved out since 19 and i know people thought i would be back as quickly as i left but i havent even looked back. i guess everyone goes through things like this every now and then, i suppose although we havent been flush at all we havent ever worried about paying next months bills you know which is a fortunate position to be in i suppose. we will be fine, i know we will be. i just need to stop panicking! 

yeah i spend most of my time just flicking through second and third tri and natural birth sections oh and obviously the pre graduate thread for mother of all conception 1st tri is full to the brim of really scared women and it makes me ten times worse


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly - snap on saying she should google rather than posting in first tri. Everyone is way to hung up on losses over there, it scares newbies unnecessarily. I didn't join until the end of first tri thank goodness! Didn't really bother with it this time.

Pink my family know about our financial stuff which is fine, I know we can rely on them if we are desperate though we haven't needed to yet. I wish DH's family cared enough to ask as his mum and dad are both loaded and the one time he asked for support when everything was horrendous they were like whatever and even said it was fine for my retired on state pension parents to offer us help but they in their half million pound houses and the likes couldn't possibly help us out with anything! :growlmad: They've known how he's lived since he turned 18 and left home. I think there's a happy medium!


----------



## sequeena

Couldn't stop myself from posting on that thread. It really ticked me off.


----------



## pinkclaire

I think though it really makes you appreciate 'things' in the right way. All James' Xmas pressies were second hand pretty much and this birthday we were able to buy something new and it was really nice! We have been struggling for so long it makes you realise what you actually 'need' we're lucky that we haven't really got much debt so we can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Sometimes I feel so guilty when I read on here what people buy their kids, we could never afford that stuff, but James is such a happy content little boy and actually really appreciates when he gets a new toy, he sits nicely in the car and I really think it's because we've never fussed over him if that makes sense? He's never had toys or music on or anything, and those babies I know who have are really fussy in the car!
Woa that went off on one lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I dunno. I steered clear of first tri, but as I was scrolling down the forum lists it was there and I got curious. :dohh: Bad girl! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

You're right pink, I think people do buy their kids too much stuff, generally speaking. DH is a Geordie and in the NE there is a big tradition of spending ENORMOUS quantities of money on presents and getting into debt for the whole year. We both suppose it's down to it being generally quite poor across the NE and people feel they have to make up for that. DH's mum buys so much for his little sister, I could never believe it. I think she would get as much in one year as I got my whole childhood. She does it to make up for not being a terribly good mother tbh. It's sad. :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Kids don't need a lot, and it's amazing how quickly they pick up on stuff like that! James would rather play with his balloons yesterday :rofl: 

My DH is a tight Yorkshireman lol


----------



## molly85

Claire most the toys we have got abby are mine from being younger tehy were all kept so well we have just washed them.
We will be looking at this lovely toy shop I have found so matt can say the sorts of things he would like. then everything she gets will be gifts. a very spoiled child probably but I hope not an antisocial ones


----------



## molly85

Peanut taht is so weird. Have a wearsider(cough got to get it right) dad he was never like that. Yes he did try and get decent birthday and christmas presents but never bankrupted himself. My mum on the other side tried to spoil me rotton though she had a childhood with very little material goods not taht she has ever understood that its not whats needed.

I want paint for abby shes going to get sooo messy


----------



## PeanutBean

Bloody balloons! We spend months with them knocking around the house after parties! I've got a couple of tubs of my old soft toys too though we've not really had to get many out. Byron gets bought loads from his stupid grandparents so we hardly buy him anything to make up for it!

I looked at that thread. It's actually worse than I thought it would be!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I've reported it as well.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly obviously I'm generalising but I've heard it often from people who have moved away or moved there from elsewhere and 9 years of living there I saw a lot of waste in very poor areas around Christmas time. I mean visible stuff like quad bikes and the likes! My SIL got an iphone 4 from her Grandma for Christmas, she's 14!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol peanut! I sent a whole load bk home with my little sister. (she's four!)


----------



## pinkclaire

Completely OT, but those of you who will or already have a baby of both sexes, do/did people keep saying stuff like 'oh your so lucky' 'you'll have the perfect family' etc etc? I'm happy we're having a girl buy would have been equally happy with a boy, I just want a healthy baby! Its bugging me a bit!


----------



## molly85

lol Oh i know what you mean peanut. I think it's a "class" divide up there. with teh hideous career structure many young peopel have taken it's all about benefits. Bloody Maggy Thatcher and closing the pits.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well quite. Parts of Newcastle are the most economically deprived in the UK. I studied the Tyne and Wear economic strategies during my degree so a few years ago but nothing changes. It's just kind of amazing how bad it is up there for most people.

Pink yes! And yes it's annoying! I mean we do want a mix of genders in our family but my step-mil said a boy and a girl, the perfect family. So what if we have another child? Will that ruin our family? They have a boy and a girl the same, older boy, same age gap. So no bias there! Loads of people have said it though. "Bet you're do happy to have one of each" etc.


----------



## pinkclaire

I really want to turn round and say I'll be happy that she's healthy not what sex she is. I have never gone round shouting about wanting a girl or a boy so not sure why people think it's perfect? 
Peanut will you let your two share a room? I was thinking mine will when they're both out of cots, but everyone keeps saying can you do that? I'm sure its fine when they're young isn't it? I mean as they get older of course they'll want their own space more than anything, i mean what girl would want to share with a teenage smelly boy anyway :haha:


----------



## molly85

Weird taht we "wanted" a boy now we have a girl we both want another lol yeah a boy would be great but then we would def need another neither of our famil has great older girl younger boy dynamics I thin its that maturity thing


----------



## PeanutBean

Aye they'll definitely share, assuming we can fit the beds in his room! People are weird a out different sexes sharing but they are siblings, they'll be toddlers etc. It's only these days people are generally able to afford for their kids to not share regardless of sex. People make such a big deal out of these things. I wonder what the kids think, that it would be weird to share a space with their sibling? I think they'll love it and am hoping it means they are both a bit happier to stay in their room as they'll have company.


----------



## molly85

There is deffinatly regulations in council accomodation. I remember a friend at school shared a room with brother a year or so old older than us. There was something very wrong with that when they were teenagers especially as they had an older brother who had his own room.


----------



## molly85

Said council regulations come in at about 8 years of age. so before tehn I am guessing its ok


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Molly we wanted a girl first. I love older sisters and younger brothers, they are hilarious! But older brothers tend to be more mean! Still we get what we're given! :haha:

Pink we've also had comments within my family and friends, though not unpleasantly so. I have two nieces and 9 nephews. It was generally felt there would be no girls ever - the twins live in Australia so we're very boy happy over here! So when we found out she's a girl it caused a stir. My sil did say a cruel thing about now my mum would be happy (sil has 5 boys) but it's rubbish as my mum couldn't care less about sex and was just said out of my sil's mental issues at the moment.


----------



## pinkclaire

But not at toddler/ infant school age Molly? James has got a massive room, so thought they can have bunk beds then loads of space to play!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry just saw your other post :dohh:

Peanut it's silly what peoples hang ups are isn't it! I love the fact our girl will have an older brother to look out for her! Living on a very male heavy camp she'll need it :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, I'm an older sister with a younger brother.....I have to say, we don't have much in common :shrug: He and I don't talk much now. We either hated each other when we were younger or got along great for short times. I don't think all sibling relationships like that are the same.


----------



## PeanutBean

I guess in council properties they can choose to rehouse but private owners can't necessarily conjur up space from nowhere. I think once puberty is being thought of kids would value their own space more and an opposite sex sibling would cramp their social style too. I agree a bit odd for a teen girl and boy to be together and another brother on his own! If I had three I'd need two rooms and would naturally put the two same sex together.


----------



## molly85

Well yup peanut that was the creepy bit. I def think we would get a bigger house mainly because our kitchen is tiny and you could not feed 2 growing kids in there lol. Pink you can get bed tents and stuff so when they want space from each other they can hid under there or those cabin beds


----------



## PeanutBean

Right stop being so engaging, some of us have only had about 3hrs sleep in the past 24 so it's time for me to go to bed. Night night!


----------



## molly85

lol I need my bed to, even for my short working day


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hmmm, I'm an older sister with a younger brother.....I have to say, we don't have much in common :shrug: He and I don't talk much now. We either hated each other when we were younger or got along great for short times. I don't think all sibling relationships like that are the same.

Have to agree, same situation- my brother pretty much doesn't want anything to do with me. No matter how hard i've tried now a days- he just kind of avoids me. Or when he DOES see me- he talks down to me, or acts like he knows everything in the world. So i don't really like my brother much.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All:flower:

i generally did pretty well again last night, little bit of bump ache while turning, but on the whole, not too shabby:happydance:. Had to get up for the loo at 4.30 though, DH left at 5.30 and havent been able to get back to sleep since simply because the gales and the rain is soooo noisy!:nope:. I also hate the idea of DH driving so far in a large van out in these conditions.

Think i'll go put some morning TV on until it gets lighter!!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Well i have also been awake since stupid o'clock, 3am to be precise! Just could not sleep at all, my bump is so sore from me squishing it yesterday when i fell on it and eventually i just gave up and switched the tv on. At least now i've caught up on all the tv i had sky plussed to watch at some point.

My bump seems to have grown massively overnight, i'm sure it's just the jellybean having a growth spurt but i can't help worrying that i've done something when i fell over.

Think i might give the mw a phone later so she can tell me that i'm being silly and worrying for nothing :haha: :dohh:

Oh and happy V-Day Claire :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz what kind of sore? Can you describe it? I think you should talk to your mw and get checked out. It's probably just bruised though. Hope you're both ok. :hugs:

I guess I stole the sleep last night! I really needed it though. Had a dream I was in school and some girls were bullying me. :cry: Feel really ill still today but at least not like death from tired. Byron possibly had a bit of a temp last night so he's going to nursery tomorrow but I'm expecting I'll be bringing him home again later.


----------



## gilz82

Glad you got some sleep Peanut, although sorry about the dream bullies :hugs:

My bump pain feels like someone has punched it a few times if that makes sense. It's not pain that comes and goes, so i'm assuming it is just because i squished it. Sod's law i would fall over on a slope, put my hands out to break my fall, got about a million scelfs and because of the hill still squished my bump!! I'm just waiting til nine and then i'll give the mw a phone just incase.

I hope Byron is just teething and doesn't have other germs on top of that, poor wee soul :hugs:


----------



## molly85

hows his rash looking peanut?


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz I would just phone her, it will reassure you I'm sure. 

Peanut sorry your not feeling well still, but great you got a decent night! James has been sleeping better this weekend so I feel a little refreshed!

I'm off work today, james has had this horrid chesty cough for ages now and although he's not got a temp and is ok in himself I'm worried about how long he's had it so I'm taking him up the doctors later just to be sure!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, make sure you call the MW ok girlie??.
Bump is bound to be bruised but with ever niggle you get now you'll be wondering if it was to do with the fall, you'll never rest, you could do with being checked over. let us know what she says!!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies!!
Peanut hope byrons ok,damn viruses,we seem to have a different 1 every few wks here!

Gilz hope you've spoken to your midwife.x

Nomore,if you're getting swamped moneywise take help if its offered.My parents tho not well off have thaeir mortgage and stuff paid so would have a lot more spare cash than us.On a few occasions when they know we're having trouble they've given us a few pounds.
I am very proud and refuse it,but my mam generally hides it in my house and then txts to say she's left me something,and where it is.
You don't wanna be stressing while preg so accept the help.xx

pink happy v-day!!
And yes,most people seem to think I'm only having a 3rd child coz I have 2 boys,like if oran had of been a girl I wouldn't be bothering with this baby!!!
I've always said from the beginning of time I wanted 3 children,regardless of sex etc,if this 1 was another boy I certaintly would not be going again to TRY for a girl,3 was always the number me and dh had agreed on.
I also had some rude remarks when I found out no 2 was a boy,people nearly feeling sorry for me and saying I must be disappointed its a boy!!
To tell the truth,I actually wanted no 2 to be a boy so shay would have a bro close in age,I was a middle child with a bro either side and hated it,so I always said if I was to have a girl I'd either like her to come 1st or 3rd,so couldn't have worked out better for me.
And my mam put the 3 of us in a room together(2 boys and me)even tho they had a 4bedroom house!!It was fun that way and we loved it!
Once we got older I went into my own room then.
We've 3 bedrooms,so now the boys are in the bigger of the 2 rooms and the baby will go into the box room,which I think I might re decorate.
Whats the chances of my GIRL becoming a BOY when she's born??I always thought once they told you the sex it was pretty much 100%,but i've read a lotta threads about them getting it wrong.Don't wanna paint my nursey pink for it to be a boy lol!!!!!
But I'm fed up and I think a wee project would cheer me up!mmmm,dunno what to do,wish I had another scan!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> But I'm fed up and I think a wee project would cheer me up!mmmm,dunno what to do,wish I had another scan!

we have reached that final drag now havent we, although, i still remember us all waiting for our 12 weeks scan., its gone slow but fast at the same time!.

i feel like ive digested the hospital tour from yesterday now. i think im ready for it now. Ive never been in hospital for anything(well only when i was about 3 or 4) but dont remember much of that. The only thing im not looking forward to is if i have to stay in and go onto the ward, because they said theyre very strict with our husbands visiting hours, im not going to want him to go home and leave me:cry:(im like a big baby)


----------



## vbaby3

Whats the husbands visiting hrs madcat?
In my hospital the husbands were allowed in all day,they just had to leave by 10pm.
They were strict with other visitors thank god,they were only allowed in during visiting hrs.
I'm a big baby too lol!I won't be so bad this time round though.I hadn't been in hospital either from when I was a kid.I had high bp when preg with shay,1 time I had to go in to be monitored and they said they wouldn't let me home.I started bawling,I was feeling so sorry for myself!!I had to stay in 2 nights that time,and it was fine,just the initial shock of being all on my own,and not allowed home to my own lovely comfy house!

Whats your hospital policy?Or what would you like?Would you like to go straight home?
My hospital like to keep you in til baby is 24hrs old,its fine by me,I'm happy to stay there for 1 day


----------



## madcatwoman

i did read their visiting hrs, but ive forgotten them now, but the MW told us all they are very strict with them once we're on a ward, for the sake of all the patients aparently.:shrug:

one of the girls asked how soon we could go home. MW said if there are no c omplications, ie- BP being high or something then we can go home straight from being in our private room quite quick. But otherwise they'll keep us in and we go onto the ward.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes madcat you can always just go home right after. The main reason to stay in is to monitor you and the baby for infection but with instructions this is something that can easily be done at home. If I'd known as much with Byron I definitely would've discharged us rather than staying in an unnecessary extra 24 hours. Our hospital was like vbaby's, I think til 9pm though. And only two visitors at a time (excluding OHs) during visiting hours during the day.

Hope James is better soon pink.

Vbaby the scans can be wrong but it partly depends on the confidence of the scanner at the time, it might've been harder or easier to see the appropriate bits. Personally even if we had the option of decorating a new room I would still not do it pink but that's because I don't like girly pink! I suppose only do as much as you wouldn't care about keeping/changing if baby turned out to be a boy after all. I keep challenging myself with seeing a boy after delivery in the pool just in case. Though we'd have no name!

Well, DH is going to be home in an hour or so. He's taking the afternoon off on holiday but then has to be back in for 5pm to work late. So I guess he'll only get about 3 hours here during which will be Byron's nap! Wondering if it's worth it at all... But I feel really bad. Was cripplingly nauseous again a bit ago. Managed to force down some lunch just now so hopefully that'll help. Byron is being SO clingy! We're on Totoro for the second time and he spent the first scrambling on me, hugging and pinching and scratching my arms. Made my phone call with my manager interesting!

By the way, we chose my replacement. I think we've made the right decision. Actually the reason it was hard was that two candidates I think would both have been the right decision but I think the person we've chosen will enjoy it more, get more from it personally and will be a better all-rounder.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry for not popping back on sooner, work has been bedlam this morning.

I've to into the maternity unit to get checked over, i think mostly because i haven't felt the baby move since my fall they just want to reassure me that everything is ok.

I'll update as soon as i can but don't imagine it'll be anytime soon as they warned me that they are really busy.


----------



## vbaby3

Glad all is sorted at work peanut,Hope byron gives you some peace soon!!

Thing is I'm not usually girly girly,but after doing boy rooms,bob the builder,ben 10,cars etc for the last almost 5 yrs I really wanna unleash my girly side and do butterflies and fairys!!!
The woman at scan said she'd never say more than 80%,but she was 80%sure it was a girl.She pointed out 3 lines etc,my boys were very obviously boys at their scans.
The thing is with the boys I had more than 1 scan after 20wks,so it was confirmed more than once!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh good luck gilz,i'm sure everything is fine,keep us posted.xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sure she will be a girl vbaby, after all Madly predicted her to be! :lol:

Byron is cuddling in and fiddling with my hands. Sweet but annoying! This would all be much easier if I weren't so poorly myself!

Good luck Gilz, I am sure baby will be fine and of course movements don't mean so much anyway given you don't really feel them! Hoping all is well. :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think we're very lucky because where I'm going to be delivering, DH doesn't have to go anywhere. He can be there the entire time. Even if I went to the hospital, they would see me RAGING if they had to send DH home in the middle of my labour or something.

I have to say, that's one nice thing about the US. Your DH or OH can stay no matter what and even comes into the c-section with you (I think they do that here too).


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Ozzie they wouldn't send your OH away during labour! :shock: It's just on the wards afterwards out of consideration for the other mums getting their stitches checked and learning to BF. And it would also be rare for an OH to not be allowed into a section. I should think only if it was a real emergency and a life threatening situation for the mum.


----------



## madcatwoman

get back to us when you can gilz:hugs:

Vbaby, id be unleashing my girlie side too, esp after two boys, id definately want to indulge in it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> Oh Ozzie they wouldn't send your OH away during labour! :shock: It's just on the wards afterwards out of consideration for the other mums getting their stitches checked and learning to BF. And it would also be rare for an OH to not be allowed into a section. I should think only if it was a real emergency and a life threatening situation for the mum.

They do here :-( They told my friend's brother to come back and he missed his son's birth by like 2 minutes :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

WTH? Well why would they do that? Labouring women are in private rooms anyway. The visiting hours have nothing to do with what happens there. That's disgraceful!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, Ninewells hospital in Dundee. They treat you like a revolving door in there. I'm delivering at Arbroath Infirmary https://www.birthinangus.org.uk/index/arbroath It's so nice and the midwives are SO SUPER nice!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, I feel like a little kid, you know when they write their parents' letters about what they don't like? I've cut the warning labels out of DH's empty cig packs and taped them to doors at his eye level in the house :haha: Maybe he'll take a hint.....


----------



## vbaby3

Same at our hospital,the labour ward is completely different,they wouldn't send partners away if you're in labour!
They just have to leave the ward by 10pm but can stay with you all day.

You're right peanut,I forgot madly said it was a girl!!!!
Madcat,i'm on ebay looking at butterfly and flower stickers he he he!!
We'll be all girly until she's old enough to tell me she doesn't want to be,she could be a real tom boy with 2 older brothers.But until then its fairies and flowers all the way lol!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont blame you Vbaby, id be girlie all the way if we were having a girl too. like you say, when shes old enough she will tell you you if she wants to change her room. Its nice to have little girls brought up as...well...little girls.(i think anyway!)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm weak....ebay is an enemy....look what I just bid on for little guy https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110642155283 Just like his daddy :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

very cute ozzie!!.

I spent most of friday being told by MIL that i dont need shoes for LO, its a waste, like a record player on repeat.

I know full well a LO age 0-3mnths doesnt bloody walk lol!, still nice to see something on their feet if we go out though!!


----------



## vbaby3

Aww cute ozzie,my sister bought shay a pair of them when he was wee.


----------



## vbaby3

I always had lil shoes on my boys,they're just cute!!
It was great though,my brother who never knows what to buy for gifts buys trainers for the kids!!
When shay was born he got him a teeny pair of fila runners,and a pair of adidas,soooo cute with jeans!
Hopefully he'll buy this lo some converse!!
I'm sure dressing a girl won't be as straight forward,I think she'll need more than 1 pair lol!!1 pair to match each outfit i think!!lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcatwoman said:


> very cute ozzie!!.
> 
> I spent most of friday being told by MIL that i dont need shoes for LO, its a waste, like a record player on repeat.
> 
> I know full well a LO age 0-3mnths doesnt bloody walk lol!, still nice to see something on their feet if we go out though!!

I know  It's kinda silly because they won't be wearing them long, but for some reason it's special to me :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thinking about you Gilz hon :hugs:

Ladies I have a drs appointment at 4pm to discuss things and have had a reply from the union about the letters I drafted to work. I emailed them last week for the union rep to check over before submitting them to work, anyways he gave me the go ahead and I emailed them to my boss this morning. So far no reply (I asked for him to confirm he has recieved my email and give me a timescale in which he will reply to my questions!) but no contact from him as yet.....no surprise there at all :nope: I am having to take Oliver to my appt because MIL is been her usually old self and cant collect him from school as was pre-arranged :growlmad: So because of the weather I have decided to taxi it to the school and back in order to even make my appointment on time. I feel like I need to get how I feel out today so I really need to try and make this appointment otherwise I feel i may chicken out by tomorrow. DH is no help right now and keeps saying I will not get sick or PD this time but am not so sure right now....I just want to crawl into an hole somewhere and die quietly :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh madly:hugs:
you dont sound good, im really glad to hear your getting yourself off to the docs, im really hoping if he/she has any sense they'll sign you off now on sick, because all this worry and stress will not be doing you any favours.
shame your MIL is being so useless at a time you could do with her, but glad your getting yourself seen to all the same.

Come back and let us know how you get on!


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,:hugs:
Definately sounds like you should be signed off from work.Hope all goes well at docs.xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw its so crap that you feel so poo madly!

personally i freaking love those baby trainers! i dont go mad though i just buy really cute baggies for their feet when they are small but when they need them i always buy a couple of pairs! especially if they are light up ones! my ds loves light up shoes lol lol lol he has more shoes than me, a pair of trainers, a pair of sandals for summer a pair of wellies for rainy days a pair oof smartish shoes lol!

off topic but met my dad today (he offered money but told him would call him the second we decided we well and truely needed it which we dont at the mo) anywho we started talking about all the other people my dad has helped in the family and we moved on to a cousin of mine who is getting married in the summer, i still cant get over it £100 a head!!!! £100 per head!!!!!! one HUNDRED pounds PER HEAD!!!! obviously we arent paying but . . .my goodness! safe to say they arent inviting kids as they would still be £100 ph but it poses a problem for me, even if i do end up booking a c section i would give birth the week before and if i go for vbac - which i am siding on i could give birth the same day! most likely i will have a week old baby at home plus ds so prob wont be able to go but . . . . £100 per head! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooah! ours was £25 inc start, main, dessert, cheese and a glass of champagne! with a micelin star chef cooking! who is cooking for £100 ph! the queen? woah!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: NOMORE you made me giggle.......100.00 per head perhaps your cousin could sling some of her money this way :dohh: I am just about to sign off and trot over to the drs with Oliver in tow (praying he behaves!) I think I may just get the dr to sign me off until my Mat Leave starts and then I can really begin to relax :shrug: I am worried about how all this will impact on me getting PD again :sad1: and also my labour if I continue to worry myself like I am which I canT help because I am a freak and cannot seem to stop worrying about the situation :nope: So well here goes I will update you Ladies when I return which may have to be via the shop for goodies if Oliver is good :thumbup:

Thank you all so much :hugs: for your support AGAIN!


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck madly.xx


----------



## vbaby3

100pound a head!!!!
Sounds a bit mad alright!
If I were you I'd definately go for the meal at least!U don't wanna miss out on the 100 pound dinner!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Any news from Gilz? Hope Madly's doing ok too. What a lot we are.

DH came home for the two-ish hours before having to go back. Walked the dog and sent me to bed. Big mistake. I got no sleep really at all and am left feeling like death and wanting nothing but sleep. Don't know how I'm going to manage tonight and them tomorrow too with poorly demanding Byron and poorly demanding me.


----------



## gilz82

I'm back :flower:

The jellybean is completely fine although it took the mw and obstetrician ages to find his heartbeat. That was just down to my stupid placenta though. 

They poked around my bump and there is swelling underneath the skin but again won't affect the baby just be painful for me. I've had loads of BH today and apparently that's just down to me rumbling everything around when I fell. 

All in all it was a ok visit to the hospital and at least I don't need to worry anymore just now!!

Madly hope things go ok at the docs :hugs:

Aw peanut sorry you aren't feeling good again hon :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thing is i find that these types of things you get a really rich, really small poncy food, it is prob that much because it is silver service and they are including a fair bit of wine in it too but goodness me! they dont have money, my dad helped them get their house only two years ago! its crazy to me! i really really really want to breast feed properly this time which means i would HAVE to take baby which we arent allowed, not moaning just means it will be practically impossible for me to go, i am thinking i can get a lift there with dad, literally go to the ceremony and then get dh to drive up to pick me up so at least i get to see the important bit of them getting married - oh wells i have had my fair share of £100meals, give me £35 quid i can get some really top notch ingredients and have my own little haute cusine event in the comfort of my own toy, puke, poo, cheesy bra ridden home lol lol lol


----------



## gilz82

Quite right Nomore :thumbup: I can't imagine paying £100 a head at a wedding it's mental.


----------



## vbaby3

Glad lo is ok gilz.xx
Sorry you're feeling so crappy again peanut,don't know how you cope at all.xx
Nomore I would skip the service and just go for the dinner lol!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh and I meant to stick a picture up of my ever increasing bump. It's starting to get really big!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/9a5c2115.jpg

I really should stop eating chocolate cos that bump is probably 50% baby and 50% curly wurly :rofl: Please excuse the bruised legs and various kidney related scars all over my belly.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad everything's ok Gilz. And wow look at that bump!!

Nomore any wedding that extravagant and not allowing a mother to bring a newborn baby is one I would happily do without! I'll never understand couple of deny entry to important members of their extended family. We have loads of kids at ours and provided them with books and games to help entertain them. As far as I'm concerned a wedding is a celebration with the people who care about you not a day for showing off and exclusion. :nope:

DH has just gone back to work. We are on another film for Byron. Gosh he's going to be brain dead from too much TV these next couple of days. DH starts late in the morning so can wlak the dog before he goes in and will be home at teatime so it'll be a bit easier today. Hardly achieved anything today though. :( I seem to be developing a cough too. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Whoops. Double post.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz your bump is gorgeous,its starting to get nice and roundy now yay!!


----------



## sequeena

I hate being sick :sick: *throws tantrum* :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bloody nora gilz, where did that bump sprout from??, the previous bump photo was merely a glint in your OH's eye !!LOL!.
So glad to hear LO is ok, you needed that check up really!!.

Madly, let us know how you go at the docs x


----------



## gilz82

I know Madcat it's bananas, I swear my bump has just about doubled in size from Friday to today and I haven't eaten that much chocolate :haha:

Just hoping that its not off on a crazy growth spurt and that it continues to grow at a normal rate.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I know Madcat it's bananas, I swear my bump has just about doubled in size from Friday to today and I haven't eaten that much chocolate :haha:
> 
> Just hoping that its not off on a crazy growth spurt and that it continues to grow at a normal rate.

i had a weekend, or i think it was just a night like that once. i got up and felt huge, and could feel all the skin on my sides all tight, i hadnt even eaten anything at that point, i said to DH, "do i look bigger or it my imagination?", and he had to admit it had suddenly grown seamingly overnight!!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think Gilz you have officially popped!

Scoffing tea DH put in for me before he left.


----------



## molly85

Hi All,
Madly Glad your getting to the docs

Gilz I called Matt over to look at your bump to show him what mine should look like lol. He was very intrigued by your small pants sat there oggling them filthy git.it is a lovely bump tho and we are now 6mnths


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave: Am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gilz I am so glad everything is ok :hugs: Get rest though I think you might need it and lovely bump pic I agree you have `popped` :)

Peanut sorry to hear your having a poop time again :( We lot are a right bunch arent we :dohh:

Well I am officially on Mat Leave/House Wife/SAHM my Dr agrees the whole situation is completely riddick and wonders how I have managed to get this far before falling apart :wacko: She says its a good thing I am addressing my fears of PD now and encourages me to sit back, rest up and forget about work. She has signed me off until my Mat Leave commences which means as of now I can (try!) and forget about work :thumbup: I know I am entitled to sick pay and have plenty left to cover and also that I am entitled to my Mat Leave pay so theres nothing they can do to make me feel worse than I do at this stage so I guess am not losing anything by jacking it in now except I am gaining my sanity :thumbup: I spoke with my colleague early (the one whos been made redundant too!) and we both agree to move forward we have to cut ties now so I feel like I have done the right thing. Now I can concentrate on me and Charlie and my little family :thumbup: Thank you all for your support....I felt so down earlier and it didnt help that me and DH had words either :nope:


----------



## vbaby3

Fantastic news madly,time to look after yourself and charlie now.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby hon :hugs:

It sure is I am glad the decision has been made :thumbup: I feel like a weight has been lifted....now all I have to do is break the news to my boss :( Not looking forward to that one :nope: I think email might be my best bet cause then at least I dont have to speak with him but can also drop a copy of the email to the union too :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly I'm so glad your doc was understanding. You are definitely doing the right thing, so now relax and look after you and Charlie and Oliver :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Thats brilliant news madly!. i was hoping the doc would sign you off, but then you know what some docs can be like, so you can never be sure. Time to start chilling out now hun.:thumbup:
i must admit, id do an email. im better with the written word than over the phone (i hate phones), when writing i always feel i have time to think & phrase things in the best possible way.

Shame your OH is being difficult.:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon :hugs:

Ladies I really must tell you about this woman at the surgery who was waiting to see the Dr too. She realised I was pregnant...asked me how far I was etc etc and then proceeded to talk about Amanda Holden so I politely said I had heard it was sad but was trying not to think about it because I was trying not to worry myself about such things and was having `work issues` atm and felt I had enough issues to deal with. She then proceeded to ignore me and started to tell me about her daughter loosing her baby at birth and then went into great detail about all these other people she knew who had lost a baby too :saywhat: HELLO I SAID I DIDNT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT. I cannot and will not ever understand how people think it is there god given right to put such fear into pregnant women :nope: I am so glad the Dr called me in!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Thats brilliant news madly!. i was hoping the doc would sign you off, but then you know what some docs can be like, so you can never be sure. Time to start chilling out now hun.:thumbup:
> i must admit, id do an email. im better with the written word than over the phone (i hate phones), when writing i always feel i have time to think & phrase things in the best possible way.
> 
> Shame your OH is being difficult.:shrug:

Thank hon :hugs:

I have really good Drs at my practice and knew if it was an issue my MW would sort it anyway shes a doll and told me weeks ago to jack it in :thumbup: Guess am lucky in that respect I do have a good support network :) I`m better at letter writing too so I think email is my best route to announcing am not coming back at least that way I dont have to see his reaction or deal with it cause am sure it will be totally inappropriate!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that makes me so mad, it seems everyone and their granny know someone who had something bad happen to them or a baby died etc. Why is there this compulsion to share these things. It's like women who tell stories about terrifying their birth was. I'm all for constructive sharing but you know the ones who are only trying to scare you about the baby coming. It makes me mad :grr:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Oh that makes me so mad, it seems everyone and their granny know someone who had something bad happen to them or a baby died etc. Why is there this compulsion to share these things. It's like women who tell stories about terrifying their birth was. I'm all for constructive sharing but you know the ones who are only trying to scare you about the baby coming. It makes me mad :grr:

Gilz hon I couldnt believe it and she continued even after I said I was trying to avoid such news....I think right now the `ignorance is bliss` attitude will work wonders for me :dohh: I know such sad news is reality but am not sure we need reminding in such a way :nope: AND Oliver was sat next to me whilst she was rattling away I kept looking at him and thinking `please dont be `really` listening to this or understanding`


----------



## PeanutBean

OMG Madly! I would've had some very serious words with anyone who chose to say such things to me!

Glad you are signed off. A few days and you will feel like a new woman. I am a bad woman though as I am a bit jealous that you have finished work! I just booked my hotel for my London stay on the 2nd March - my penultimate week. Sigh. On the plus side the hotel is by the station and the venue of the meeting is just over the road so no tube! :happydance:

Byron is so demanding and I am so useless! I've spent an hour finishing off the work I wanted to do while he sat next to me and pulled my hair and scratched my back and stuck his fingers into my cardigan etc etc. Then he ran around the house crying for Dada who of course is at work and won't be home until Byron is in bed. Sorted that out with milk but think we will need to go for an early bath for both our sanities.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies! Well after I posted the doctor called and said he wouldnt see james as he hasn't got a temp, so I went to work! It was really stressful actually as I'm covering for someone else, i wished I hadn't gone in lol!

Gilz glad everythings ok and you feel reassured! 

Madly great you've been signed off, time to enjoy yourself and relax xx


----------



## madcatwoman

thats appalling,(what that woman said to you madly), esp when you made it clear you were trying not to think about it and had enough on your plate, where do these people get off?.

I have had a similar experience however when i was talking to my dads OH, basically the same sinareo but at 8months, and i just felt she should never have told me that. Pregnancy can be a worrying time at its best without people adding their two bit like that.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's a bit rubbish Pink, how's James now?


----------



## madcatwoman

On a different subject..................

i have two words for you all...*BAKED BEANS !*

May none of you ever be constipated again, have some...regually, you'll love me for it!:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Right now I'd just about try anything Madcat. Just as well I like beans anyway :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yuck I hate baked beans! Probably why I never poo lol. 

James seems fine in himself and has actually started sleeping again, but is so wheezy when he breathes!


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut my pc won't switch on, just keeps restarting! Help! I'm freaking out, all my photos of James are on there :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no :sad2: in the space of an hour our vacumn fell apart and the TV just decided to shut down and wont turn back on :( I think its kaput too ..... the last thing I need esp today :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Do you have a recovery disk Pink or the windows system disk?

If you do put that in and then try switching it on. It should then try to boot your machine in repair mode.

Aw Madly it's not something simple like a fuse away on the tv plug? :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nope DH tried the fuse :( Hes currently unscrewing the back to see if he can figure it out :shrug: If it dont rain it bloody pours :sad2:


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon hopefully it's just something simple :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks gilz, I've already tried that :-(


----------



## gilz82

What exactly happens when you try to switch it on, does it start to load windows at all?


----------



## pinkclaire

It starts loading then just restarts!


----------



## gilz82

It sounds like it could be a problem with the RAM, do you know if there are two memory modules in your pc. If there are you could take one out and try to boot. If you still get the problem swap them over and try again.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was speaking to DH and he said that it's either a corrupt copy of Windows or there's a problem with the hard drive. He said you could try entering in safe mode, but he doubts it will work. :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well our TV is fooked gotta laugh really I mean I know we need more space but resorting to watching our ancient portable in the living room is purely taking the piss :growlmad: 

Wonder how much I would get if I resorted to selling my body in order to buy a new TV ........anyone?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PeanutBean

Double post.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear everyone! Well I have some agonising gut pain for no apparent reason. Boy is in bed and DH is home so now I'm in bed hoping it'll all pass. I feel horrendous.

Pink I'd say you have two main choices. One is to acquire a dos boot disk from a mate who could make one to see if you can get straight into dos without running windows from where you can run check disk to look for bad sectors on the hard drive. Another is to take the hard drive out and use someone else's pc to check it. If it's a memory error gilz suggestion should help identify the problem.

For general reference for anyone running windows on a pc, make sure you have two hard drives. Run windows and your programmes from a smaller one and keep precious files like photos on the second. In time windows will always stuff up your HDD and this helps protect your files. Of course backing up on to disk is important too.


----------



## pinkclaire

I have got two hard drives, all my photos are Saved on that thanks peanut I just remembered that! I've stopped panicking now! My uncle is good at computers he'll sort it out xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly we've still not got tv been nearly three weeks now!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good pink. I learnt the hard way some years ago though fortunately much of the data was recoverable and it was before digital photos.


----------



## pinkclaire

I've got them uploaded on snapfish but it's not the same is it! I need to start backing up properly!

James is wheezing so much, I can hear him in our bedroom and we're opposite ends of the house! It's horrible


----------



## PeanutBean

You do! I'll bet snappish reduces the resolution. It's always best to back up before any editing or anything so you have the original in its highest resolution.

Sorry James is so ill. Byron too. He swings between crying for no reason, smacking me and screaming as loud as he can for fun. Sick children are such a nightmare! I feel like I might be dying. Currently on all fours trying to get the baby off my guts a bit in the hope that'll ease the pain. All day my mouth has had that thick feeling gas and air gives. It's horrible. :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww poor you :-( there's nothing worse than a sick child to look after when your feeling crappy yourself! It'd hard enough when you have a bit of energy! What time is hubby back?

I've started getting indigestion again, grrr


----------



## PeanutBean

He was back soon after 8 just as Byron was settling off. If I'm in this much of a state tomorrow he might need to take parental leave. :( Starting with a painful productive cough now. If ever anything didn't lie well will pregnancy nausea...


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh lovely! At least you know it's starting to clear  one good thing to think when your coughing your guts up! Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well yes except I didn't have any chesty symptoms at all before!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok not sure what to say thats positive now lol I've run out!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh. Not too bad a night's sleep til I awoke at half 4 and coughed until forever. So much snot swallowed I'm on the verge of chucking up. Now I know how Byron feels each morning when he's teething. Guess I'll probably call in sick given it's now progressed to full on chest infection and I have to take care of the boy. He came in with us about 11 but has slept really well so hopefully will feel better today.

I am just stunned by how much illness I've had this pregnancy. Then with migraines and ms on top... With Byron I wasn't ill the whole way through til the chest infection right before I went into labour. Wow but I can't wait to have finished work.


----------



## gilz82

Not long to go now Peanut. Just focus on the little parts, London in three weeks then you're nearly done. 

I've been up since three am again! My bump is super sore, think it's just the swelling coming out now. Also my bed looks like some weird soft play area :haha: there are pillows everywhere in an attempt to get comfortable. 

Going to work from home cos there's no way I could sit at a desk for 9 hours today.


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor gilz. So glad you know your LO is ok in there. You must've taken a real beating. :(

Speaking of beatings Byron's awake and thought it would be fun to kick me in the head then when I shouted at him said "kick baby". Great sign of things to come today! Talking to him I find I've lost half my voice too.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut that was lovely of Byron :dohh: I remember when i was young my little sisters used to climb into bed with me when they were Byrons age. It was highly amusing for them to poke, prod and kick me, oh and also they had a fascination with touching eyelids. Really hoping the jellybean doesn't feel like repeating any of this process :haha:

Did anyone watch OBEM last night?

Oh and happy double figures day Molly :wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

Oh no peanut :( good luck hope he won't behave like that for the rest of the day x


----------



## PeanutBean

He seems less ill than yesterday which is something. If I'm really not coping DH will take parental leave.

I missed it as I was too ill but going to watch online today.


----------



## gilz82

Well i won't spoil it for you Peanut, but put it this way it just backed up why i don't want forceps at any point in labour!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I read a couple of threads on it about forceps so I'm prepared!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning! Gilz hope your taking care of yourself :hugs:

Peanut hope you feel better soon, I've been a lot more ill this time, I blame it on James picking up a lot and then me getting it!

He was coughing and wheezing all night bless him, he came in our bed about 3 which wasn't to bad but he thought it was funny to poke my eyelids lol. He finally settled down about 4.30.


----------



## gilz82

What is it with children and eyelids i wonder. It won't bother me greatly cos i wear lenses so i'm always touching my eyes but my OH really hates anything going near his eyes. If the jellybean is fascinated by his eyelids i think he'd actually boke :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Gilz, i watched it, i was very very shocked, i didnt know they pull that hard with forceps, Dh was really shocked, i had no idea,:shrug: i cant understand how the head isnt dislocated from the rest of the babies body when a MW is pulling with all her body strength like that!.

Other than that, the worst part for me was having to watch that woman being sick:nope: (i definately want antiemetics)

I think i must have a modern MW, she text me last night asking what i thought of the hospital tour etc, she also knows my DH but couldnt place him.
I have her again this afternoon for my monthly appointment. Pee in a pot day..........nice!


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy your MW appointment madcat. I knew about forceps which is why I asked for ventouse with Byron. There can be very serious damage to the baby with forceps. One of the worst things is that whether forceps or ventouse are used is largely down to individual doctor choice and training. An old schools doctor might only know how to use forceps. But babies are extremely tough. If you think about it the whole birthing process there's an awful lot of pressure on the baby being pushed about by the uterus and then squeezed down the birth canal. That's why they're so bendy! :lol: This is why I get anxious about epidurals being used unnecessarily as they increase the chance of an assisted delivery.

Trying to persuade Byron to play with toys instead of watch TV. He keeps getting all the DVDs down and looking at them wistfully. I have called in sick. I guess I have some degree of laryngitis now.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Enjoy your MW appointment madcat. I knew about forceps which is why I asked for ventouse with Byron. There can be very serious damage to the baby with forceps. One of the worst things is that whether forceps or ventouse are used is largely down to individual doctor choice and training. An old schools doctor might only know how to use forceps. But babies are extremely tough. If you think about it the whole birthing process there's an awful lot of pressure on the baby being pushed about by the uterus and then squeezed down the birth canal. That's why they're so bendy! :lol: This is why I get anxious about epidurals being used unnecessarily as they increase the chance of an assisted delivery.
> 
> Trying to persuade Byron to play with toys instead of watch TV. He keeps getting all the DVDs down and looking at them wistfully. I have called in sick. I guess I have some degree of laryngitis now.

well babies MUST be tough, because the amount of force the woman was using was just increadible to me!. 

I cant say id wont my LO stuck infront of the TV too much, and ive had words with DH about his games console too, and not to have it on when LO is around- i dont want him catching on to is and being glued to it in the future like some kids are.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well desperate times... I know we'll be watching lots of TV today as I'm incapable of doing anything with him but I'm trying to postpone it as long as possible.


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same Madcat couldn't believe she was leaning back to get traction and then yanking on the babies head. If i hadn't already decided i didn't want forceps, that would have done it for me last night.

I'm so jealous about your mw, i never see the same one, they don't phone me and in fact each time i see one i have to explain my whole horrible medical history again :dohh:

Peanut i'm sorry you are feeling so rough :hugs:

My work are doing my brain in. I'm lying here working on my laptop cos i can't sit up straight at my desk. Instead of getting thanks or praise for being a constructive member of staff i'm getting grief :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

ha ha yeh, i thought, if that MW lets go of the forceps she'd go flying backwards and thru the wall!,just couldnt believe it. thats a no no, surely.

Gilz, its always the good employees who get the grief!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just seen my HIP grant went in today. Hooray!

Just watched One Born. Not a great episode. Yet more pushing on her back instead of repositioning. :wacko: I think with the forceps you should turn it round and think of the force that our uterus is able to produce to push the baby out. Women are amazing!


----------



## gilz82

I suppose that the only thing last night was that woman who had the forceps had an epidural so could she really have moved to any other position than on her back? I thought once you had an epidural you pretty much had to stay on your back.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I suppose that the only thing last night was that woman who had the forceps had an epidural so could she really have moved to any other position than on her back? I thought once you had an epidural you pretty much had to stay on your back.

AH!!!...this is another thing i learnt at the hospital.

MW was showing us the positions the bed could move to, and said it was best to lean frontwards over the back of the bed,kneeling, she said to work with gravity, said "You would try doing a poo lying down would you?...same thing".
then she said about epidurals, and doing this position, so i piped up and said "I thought you couldnt move to another position with an epidural?", and she said "yes, of course you can, you might need a little help, but it can be done!". 
im still a bit baffled,but thats what she said!.Im wondering if my hospital uses mobile epidurals, i have heard of them.

Glad you got your HIP grant thru peanut!


on a brighter note, heres the finished nursery.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4









004.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I didn't mean the forceps woman but the other one. The forceps woman had been advised she would only be allowed to push for 30 minutes (I won't go into forced pushing! :lol:) so presumably that's why assitance was given. As to moving around with an epi it relly depends on how the epi works. If like me you are entirely paralysed then no there's no other position to be in. Ideally when an epi is given it is weaned off a bit towards pushing time to better enable the woman to feel the contractions and how to push and potentially to be able to move around more. But with an epi you are also on a drip and have a monitor strapped to your tum so it's still not very easy. Plus I don't get the impression that anything other than what happened to me usually happens - which is to put it in and leave the woman then turn round later and say right you're dilated, push with the bits of you you can't at all feel and bring those huge heavy dead legs up. :wacko: Hopefully it isn't always the case...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I didnt get to watch OBEM nor am I likely to anytime soon because our TV refuses to work ..... we cannot afford to get another one AT ALL so I guess we will be like you pink no TV for any forseeable future, right now we cant even afford to replace our vacumn cleaner which blew up also last night :nope:

On a brighter note I am now officially no longer working and had the best nights sleep I have had in months...I woke up at 10.45am and feel really good!


----------



## madcatwoman

you sounds like you had a particually crap time with the epi. I guess everyone has a different story.

I dont really know what my pain threshold is, but im thinking, if the pool is available i'll try that, and i'll try the G&A, and see if i can go with that, and if i cant really hand that, then i might ask for the epi, think i'll try and be relatively openminded.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Well I didnt get to watch OBEM nor am I likely to anytime soon because our TV refuses to work ..... we cannot afford to get another one AT ALL so I guess we will be like you pink no TV for any forseeable future, right now we cant even afford to replace our vacumn cleaner which blew up also last night :nope:
> 
> On a brighter note I am now officially no longer working and had the best nights sleep I have had in months...I woke up at 10.45am and feel really good!

ah thats good, that big dark cloud has been lifted from your shoulders. crap about the tv& vacumn though. you know what, my bro&SIL moved to a cottage with no ariel, and they havent watched tv since, its been two years since they moved and show no inclination to sorting the tv out!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Booooo! I was outbid on the Timberland booties :-(

On a much much happier note.....our one year wedding anniversary is today!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Good info Peanut and Madcat, i didn't have any idea that you could move postitions with an epidural :thumbup:

Madly glad you slept better, bummer about your tv and hoover, are either of them still under warranty hon?

Madcat your nursery is lovely :hugs: only thing you are missing now is Baby B!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sadly not Gilz :nope: I just hope everything sorts itself out because this isnt a good start :( 

madcat hon am not sure with a 5yr old in the house we can avoid getting a TV for ever :nope: We do have an ancient portable in our bedroom which is never watched but isnt compatible with the leads etc downstairs (it really is that old!) and Oliver has his TV bought at xmas (remember the annoyance I had at this!) which may just have to end up coming downstairs shorterm which I not happy about at all :nope: 

Happy Anniversary Ozzie hon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Anyone read this birth story?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...elcome-jessica-lousie-naylor-born-37-6-a.html

its appalling that she was in so much pain and MWs telling her she wasnt in labour!

and on that account, im off to see my MW.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Peanut,sick again,can't believe everything you're catching.Your immune system must be completely shot.Take things easy and get better soon.Hope byron gives you a break!!xx
And I don't like mine in front of tv too much either,but god its been my saviour by times!!
In the summer they love playing out the back garden,but in winter there's only so much playing games and painting and drawing you can do,so dvd's are a life saver!!

Madcat,go with the flow with your labour,I had an epi with shay but I still pushed him out in 40 mins,unassisted.So keep an open mind but decide for yourself.You'll know how you feel at the time anyway.

That forceps yanking was pretty full on wasn't it??!!!!!
She was nearly being dragged off the bed!
I was holding my face in horror for that part.

Happy anniversary ozzie!!yous doing anything nice?
Went into town this morning and got some paint for my nursery,gonnna start painting nxt wk.Its the box room so pretty tiny and won't take long


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I emailed my boss to tell him I wont be returning :thumbup:

I ran my email by the union first and they gave me go-ahead to send....I also sent them a copy too :) I dont expect to get a reply he hasnt replied to my email from yesterday yet :nope: Poor management at its best!

So am off to shower and do the school run now and will be back later :dance:

Have a good rest of day ladies!


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> Anyone read this birth story?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...elcome-jessica-lousie-naylor-born-37-6-a.html
> 
> 
> its appalling that she was in so much pain and MWs telling her she wasnt in labour!
> 
> and on that account, im off to see my MW.


Yeah i just read that Madcat, it just shows that we really do know our bodies the best! Hope the mw goes ok.


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy the mw madcat. Happy anniversary Ozzie! Hooray for leaving work madly! Still so jealous and my union rep hasn't replied when I forwarded the non-warning email work sent me about possibly having written something about someone on fb so still got all that hanging over me and not sure what to do next.

Vbaby it's true. Our garden is a dog-poo bog in winter so really not suitable for children until it dries out a bit. I'm not well enough to take him out anywhere else to play so he's a bit nuts from being indoors! We've only had one film though so that's something. He's playing in his room now while I sit on his bed wondering if he might at any point wear himself out enough to have a sleep! I'm about ready for one now...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

vbaby3 said:


> Happy anniversary ozzie!!yous doing anything nice?

Hee hee, I'm taking him into town for a real nappy demo :haha: and then we are going to lunch. His birthday is on the 11th so we were going to go for a nice meal this Friday. I think when we get back we'll be starting on the little guy's room! :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats what happened with me with oran,Told I wasn't in labour and shoved in a bed and ignored until I made it to the corridor shouting.He was born half hr later,there were lots of very shocked mw's.I kept saying I told you I was in labour,even though I was only 1 cm it definately wasn't the same feeling when I was 1cm with shay!!
Wish I listened to my body,then maybe dh would have been there for the birth:cry:
Anyway we live and learn,dh won't be leaving my side this time.

Good luck with mw madcat,wonder is baby b head down yet?


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats Ozzie!

Madly we need a new hoover as well!

I think the thought of having an assisted delivery would make me push :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh me too Pink, i'll do anything to avoid an assisted delivery. Although since i'm putting in my birth plan no forceps and making sure that my OH sticks to it, i think the only other assistance would be ventouse.


----------



## vbaby3

Pink I think thats how I managed to get shay out!!I didn't want assisted delivery,plus his heart rate kept dipping .There were a few different docs in the room which I knew wasn't a good sign,and the mw's were shouting at me,he needed out asap!!!!
Pushings a piece of cake 2nd time round,baby practically fell out himself lol!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink I asked for the ventouse. :cry: By that point I was totally destroyed and couldn't do anything to push at all.

I just read the story. A bit like the woman on one born! The arrogance of health professionals is something I'll never get over. On the epi thing (and well every intervention) the thing is to know as much as possible beforehand, try and find out as much as possible at the time (or your oh!) and make decisions based on your circumstances. An open mind is good. Though mine was clearly too open last time or I would've asked more about going in in the first place! There are always circumstances when interventions are legitimate and welcome, it's just that are often circumstances when they are neither but are performed because of hospital timelines and policies without reference to individual women. I think we need to see personalised midwifery like learning in schools. What is your birthing style? :lol:


----------



## pinkclaire

I had pethadine last time which before hand I was dead against having but I was being so sick and she told me she would only give me an anti sickness jab if I had the pethadine which was a bit mean, but I was glad as it meant I got some rest, I hadnt been to sleep in three days by that point and not sure I would have had the energy to push out! James was a bit sleepy but not rediculously and it didnt effect our feeding at all, so not sure if he was just tired from delivery or pethadine, hard to say!

TMI but my muscles are shot to pieces, I feel like shes going to fall out sometimes now so I'm thinking will def be a lot easier this time :haha:

I'd love a homebirth Peanut, but I really think it will make me uncomfortable knowing everyone knows my business as army estates are very gossipy!

So I'm going to a birthing centre, its the same one as I had with James, its absolutely lovely, I feel comfortable there and they treated me and OH like royalty last time! I really want a water birth, so I'm going to work on the hypnotherapy to keep me calm and hope that I dont throw up this time as thats what made me get out the pool last time!


----------



## PeanutBean

Can you not get an anti-emetic? I was sick a few times in labour too. Seems a bit odd to say you can only have it if you have pethidine!


----------



## pinkclaire

yeah I understand this since having James, they were on at me for having pethadine and I think they knew that I wouldnt take it if they didnt say that. I am actually pleased they did, I think they had my best interests at heart, and I'm not sure I would have got through a natural birth otherwise so I fully support their decision to say that to me. If having pethadine meant I got away without assisted delivery or other interventions. Does that make sense?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yeah totally. The pethidine was both the right and wrong thing for me. It made me sleep but was given after my contractions had finally picked up so slowed everything off again. I would actually consider it this time if I was having a very long labour again in order to get some rest. But apparently my doctor won't prescribe it and I want a water birth so would want to be sure nothing was going to happen for a couple of hours and who can ever be sure of that?!


----------



## pinkclaire

No, especially with a second things move along a lot quicker usually! I didnt get my waterbirth because of it, but I wouldnt have anyway as the heat was lovely on my contractions but awful on my sickness so I#m sure I would have got out anyway! I can also remember feeling quite out of control, which is where I'm hoping the hypnobirthing will come in?


----------



## vbaby3

I was thinking the same thing girls.When They gave me pethidine with oran it didn't take the pain away,but I felt completely out of it and I was very relaxed between contractions.
They said they thought that might be why my labour progressed so quickly,because I was so relaxed.
So i'm thinking obviously depending on the circumstances I might opt for it again and hope it makes things go quicker.And of course this time dh will be with me so he will be able to go get someone if I need them.
I was just angry about the pethidine last time coz thats what prevented me getting up sooner for help,but in heinsight(sp?)it is probably what moved things along so swiftly


----------



## vbaby3

What can you have with your home birth peanut?Is it just gas and air?


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah, it doesnt help the pain, but it does make it seem like 10 mins between contractions instead of 1 min lol. I progressed quickly for my first, on my record it says just under 6 hrs, I was stuck in latent phase for a loooong time though lol. but it looks good on the rec!


----------



## PeanutBean

I can have water, tens, gas and pethidine. If the dr won't prescribe peth then the mws can always go fetch it from the hospital but obviously there's a delay there. I found gas to be pretty useless and just make me feel horrid but I'll get some in anyway, you never know.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thats good then.Oh yes,make sure you have everything at your disposal just in case!The gas and air doesn't really do anything I know,but I still quite liked it,removed me from reality a little I think!

Did you ladies dring raspberry leaf tea last time?and if so when did you start drinking it?My memory is so bad,Think I started at 32 or 34 wks before!
Can't believe some of us are coming up to our 10 wk countdown!


----------



## vbaby3

That was very quick pink for your 1st!
My 1st was 11hrs established labour,


----------



## gilz82

What does raspberry leaf tea do Vbaby?


----------



## PeanutBean

I haven't had rlt before but have been wondering about it this time. I doubt I could drink it but I think you can have capsules. My bh are much stronger this time though so maybe it's no necessary. Last preg my mw said it wasn't recommended anymore though. :shrug:

My contractions came regularly from right after my waters went so I had 34 hours of established labour. :wacko: Doubt it says that on my notes, they got confused about everything and thought my waters had gone 12 hours later than they had.


----------



## pinkclaire

I think its 36 weeks you start drinking it?

Gilz its meant to help with relaxing your cervix, those I know who did drink it, did have surprisingly quick labours, but could have been coincidence? I didnt take it last time and wont this time, pretty much because I'm rubbish at remembering to take pills!


----------



## vbaby3

Its supposed to get your uterus ready for labour gilz.
Google it see what comes up.
I started drinking it from about 34wks I think last 2 times.Obviously I don't know if it made a difference or not,but its natural and can't do any harm so will do same this time.
I found it easy to drink,kinda like weak ribena,but you can get capsules if you don't like it.
Thats crazy peanut,was it 34 hrs from you were 3cm+ dilated?


----------



## madcatwoman

:flower:
Im back

all ok, no protein, no sugar, good heart beat etc, had more bloods done...an iron check i think, MW pleased anyway.

I cant remember who just posted about not been able to have anti-emetics unless they were having pethidene(?). But as you know sickness is a big concern of mine, and i brought this up with the MW when she was talking about G&A, i said i felt reluctant to have G&A because it can make you feel/be sick, she told me i could have anti-emetics, so thats what i'll be asking for.


----------



## pinkclaire

that was me madcat! Yeah you can have it so dont worry! 

Peanut wow thats a long established labour. Thats what I was like latent labour, it really hurt though and I didnt cope well. The midwife said its because he was so low so was really pushing on my cervix and thats what I was finding hard to manage, everytime they checked me and said still 2cm I cried lol. They said once it started it would be quick, tg it was lol


----------



## gilz82

Glad the mw went well Madcat :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Glad all went well madcat,did she have a feel and tell you what way he's lying?


----------



## vbaby3

Well my very bold boys today have made a huge mess in the sitting room,and i was just walking out and slipped on a stickle brick and went flying.
I landed on my knees thank god,bloody sore though.F**king stickle bricks.


----------



## madcatwoman

> F**king stickle bricks

:haha::haha: sorry, shouldnt laugh, it just sounded funny !!, hope your ok!

Ha, she went to have a feel,but she made me chuckle cos im ticklish on my stomach, so i said "sorry, im the ticklish one", so she just listened to the HB&checked the fundal height!. so er...i dont know!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't know vbaby. My first internal was after about 14 hours (and really shouldn't have been done) at which I was 3cm. But the contraction timings didn't waver, started at 5 mins apart regular and never got any closer together really, not even when they put me on the drip when I was about 4cm. Probably my notes say my labour was four hours from when I started the drip!

Glad all was well at MW madcat.

Byron and I have been napping but not terribly successfully on my part and now I have an hour or so's worth of phlegm to irritate it's way out.


----------



## DaretoDream

Just booked our 20 week scan--- March 23rd :) :happydance: they also pushed my due date up a week. :) Now due July 31st. I just went from 14 weeks to 15 weeks in a days time.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

madcat glad your MW appointment went well :hugs: I have my next one thursday :thumbup: 

Peanut sounds like you are having another pants day :( hope your evening gets better :hugs: I can sympathise with the phlegm issue....my throat is so clogged up its unreal

On a brighter note I think we have found a solution to our TV issue :) It appears there are lots of reputable companies who do mobile phones deals with free gifts. My mobile phone is up for contract renew soooooooo I thought why not get that blackberry with the free LCD flat screen HD ready TV for contract rental of 25.00 a month.... a tad cheaper than what I am currently paying plus I get 75.00 trade in on my current mobile :wohoo: Some spare cash for those last baby bits for Charlie :thumbup: Funny that asda should send me an email today about this sort of deal after our TV blew up last night :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> Just booked our 20 week scan--- March 23rd :) :happydance: they also pushed my due date up a week. :) Now due July 31st. I just went from 14 weeks to 15 weeks in a days time.

thats good!:happydance: 20 week scan huh, i was so nervous but glad to find out all was good and what sex baby was!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Funny that asda should send me an email today about this sort of deal after our TV blew up last night :wacko:

someone was looking down on you at the time and though "poor sod...give her a break!":haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon my established labour was probably the same length as yours although slow labour from monday to friday.

The only bit of useful info I can offer to the discussion Ladies is.....please dont be tempted to `push` before you get that urge (you will know when you get it) :thumbup: Apparently if you push too early it can make your babies head swell and inadvertantly make it harder to deliver of course leading to intervention :thumbup: I think this was what happened with me....I did have the urge to push like I couldnt stop it anymore however I wasnt fulled dilated although was told I was and that I could push inadvertantly this made Olivers head swell and push his head into the wrong position to deliver.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Funny that asda should send me an email today about this sort of deal after our TV blew up last night :wacko:
> 
> someone was looking down on you at the time and though "poor sod...give her a break!":haha:Click to expand...

:haha: something like that :wacko:

We have Olivers christmas present TV installed in the living room so at least I might get to watch OBEM tonight :happydance: Perhaps I wont inform DH about what happens though :winkwink: he might forbid me to watch it :dohh:

As for the vac I have a great excuse NOT to do any housework right now :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh i'd love to have an excuse not to hoover Madly but unfortunately with my hairy dog I have to hoover everyday. Great news about the phone contract with new tv deal though :thumbup:

Well I'm officially a pig. I just emptied the crunch parts of 3 crunch corner yogurts into a bowl with the yogurt part from one of the yogurts and scoffed the lot :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh man I'm waiting for Byron to go for his bath so I can scoff choc orange. I've been so hungry all day and unable to scoff things because of the boy!

Hooray for your scan Dare! It's great having it to count down to.

Madly you probably know this (you all do! :lol:) but I was told to push in the pool when my contractions picked up. I was all "how?!" and they didn't take that as a sign that this wasn't right. Only 3 cm still. Think if I'd been left there then and the pool temp sorted out I would've progressed quite quickly after that instead of pulling me out and sedating everything.


----------



## molly85

Evening Girls. 
Thanks gilz I ddn't even notice I was day 99! 26 weeks tomorrow and your thursday.
Managed a 6 hour working day, came home walked dog to focus with matt then. did the sealent round the sink. Matt has made the bathroom door descreat for visitors put a new lock on and painted it he's been very efficent. hes treating me to pizza as the kitchen stinks and we can't really use the sink for 24 hours. 

Eeekkk it's arrived


----------



## gilz82

Mmmm I could eat some pizza just now :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow molly busy day!


----------



## PeanutBean

I had pizza for tea too but didn't eat it all. Finally watching Neighbours and scoffing choc orange!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH is cooking mince and tatties for tea!

Went to a real nappy demo today and got a starter pack for £15 (RP £75)! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

oo Tell me about the nappies Ozzie! What sort are they?


----------



## molly85

we are watchin obem matts just gone a funny colour


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> oo Tell me about the nappies Ozzie! What sort are they?

Hee hee, had to run and go get them :)

We got:

Shaped Nappies and Wraps:

1-EasyPeasy Bumble Nappy (cotton nappy with a fleece inner and a fastener)

1-Bambinex Teddy Nappy (micro-fiber nappy with hook and loop fastener)

1-Lollipop Pop 'n' Gro Onesize cover (waterproof wrap for the above two)

All-In-One Nappies:

1-BumGenius One Size (pocket nappy with aplix fastener and microfiber inserts)

1-TotsBots EasyFit (pocket nappy with aplix fastening, combined bamboo and micro-fibre insert)

1-Close Parent Pop-in (all-in-one nappy with aplix fastening and bamboo inserts)

Accessories:

Nappy Nippa (to use instead of nappy pins)

Paper Liners (100)

Wet Bag

If we don't like one of the kinds of nappies, like the wrap ones aren't working, we can call back the lady and she'll send us different ones that we liked using! She was really nice! It's good to see different types and get an idea of what works. :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's ace! So jealous!


----------



## molly85

im jealous to would have been nice to show matt.


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg Ozzie that's an amazing price for all those nappies! It gives you a good idea on what you like before shelling out money as well! Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm very pleased. We got the birth to potty sample pack because she said that some people use disposables at first until baby puts on some weight and then the ones that are one-size fits all work better :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I have looked and really not seen anything liek this here


----------



## PeanutBean

It's because she's in lovely Scotland I reckon Molly!

We had to use disposables at first as he came early and I still hadn't chosen which ones I wanted! When we got the Bumgenius they were form about 8lb anyway and Byron was 6lb12 so probably couldn't have used them anyway. We used biodegradable disposables to ease our conscience.


----------



## molly85

ohhh yes what sort are they Peanut I meant to look


----------



## PeanutBean

Disposables? We use Nature Babycare then and now when we're camping.


----------



## pinkclaire

I've bought a few pockets in newborn but mainly going to use terries with wraps I think? And maybe some fitteds?


----------



## PeanutBean

Just coughed til I was sick. :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh Peanut :-( I hate that.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you all know I have my 20 week scan tomorrow at 1pm!

So excited! Can't wait to see baby Jake again!

Will update BnB as soon as I can tomorrow!

:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Sofie cant wait to see more pics of baby jake :)

Sorry to hear your still feeling pants Peanut :hugs: I think you def should go see your Dr even if its just to be checked over :thumbup:

Well I watched OBEM and so much for not been able to deliver your baby back to back eh? Oh it makes me so mad I was told that and believed the fookers :trouble: That sara lady delivered her baby back to back or oplique or whatever its called and the damn midwife didnt even realise until the babys head was out ..... I got all passionate and DH had to tell me to calm down :haha: I mean honestly but I was quick to point out to DH just why I dont trust them at all :nope: and he admitted they took control ..... I think I got my point across now that this is not to happen when I labour Charlie :growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh forgot to say earlier that I am now in ice-cream heaven :haha:

Everyday outside the school gates an ice-cream van parks :wohoo: I think I may rapidly gain weight now I`m not working anymore....it would be so rude to walk past without buying an ice-cream now wouldnt it :rofl: I scoffed a 99 with flake and strawberry juice and did I feel guilty..................NO I DID NOT :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Madly. They're all *******s!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: Madly. They're all *******s!

I agree hon :hugs:

I am so :growlmad: When I saw she actually delivered back to back (although I know its very possible `now` despite what I was told then!) I was livid I think I scared DH a little when I jumped off the sofa shouting `see look now you know why I have little faith....we were lied to!` I do however now think I got my point across and he dared not cross me :rofl: I think he might be one scared husband if he even dare :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: :grr: So pissed at facebook and stupid drama! Posted a thread in GS about my twat of an ex and saying mean things about me on facebook.....we broke up over 2 years ago for f***'s sake!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Morning all :flower:

Well i'm back in the office working today, and my bump is already super sore. Stupid bloody chair at my desk isn't really helping either. Anyhoo enough moaning for the morning how's everyone else?

Oh and happy 26 weeks Molly, not long to go now! Ooooh and only 99 days for me to go today :wohoo: although maybe it's more like 85days depending on induction dates!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Well I slept ok, only one coughing fit in the night. Went a bit mental this morning for first morning cough but it's settled a bit. Watching Ponyo with Byron until my mum gets here of the DVD player breaks again, whichever comes first. He'll have a good day today going to the shops and to toddler group this afternoon.

Gilz I wonder if you can help with something. I want to play Ponyo on the laptop but new mediaplayer won't play it. We had an issue with first DVD play last time which I think DH fixed by getting a codec but this is beyond me. He seems to think there is a setting to make it play DVDs but on the bus to work can't do much! It opens but after thinking a while says there's a problem with the copyright. Any ideas?


----------



## gilz82

Peanut the copyright message is a red-herring, typical windows 7 errors. Your DH is right that it's probably a codec issue. I've not had this particular version of the problem but k-lite is usually the first set of codecs i'd look towards to try to fix the problem. You can find them from various sources online just through googling and in windows 7 format.

I've attached a link to the help forums with a guy asking the same question, if you read it you can see the "wonderful" microsoft mvps just continually telling him to do the same thing that he's already said didn't fix it.

https://social.answers.microsoft.co...s/thread/60f02064-9f9b-4487-aaa5-bffe898fd3e6


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

didnt get to sleep till 2am, had horrible heartburn, couldnt lie down and was starting to make me feel sick, things did improve once i gathered the will to go to the kitchen and swallow some gaviscon.

Oh gilz. poor sore little bump, its really not a good idea to be landing on bumps!.:dohh:

i think at the moment baby B might be head down, if my doppler this morning is anything to go by, but then he's always sliding around.:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry about the heartburn Madcat it's horrible isn't it. Do you mean gaviscon tablets or the liquid? I can't face liquid heartburn medication, actually even thinking about it makes me feel ill :sick: If it's not chewable rennies then i don't take it!

Just think soon Baby B won't have much room left to be turning about in so much, only 10 weeks to go for you!!

I think the jellybean has moved from being breech. I've had loads and loads of BH since sunday and my bump goes a very odd shape with definite blobs one on each side of my tummy. From that i'm guessing he's transverse which again isn't particularly helpful for my odd shaped uterus as it's just another postition he can get himself stuck in which would mean c-section for me.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well madcat am with you on not having a good nights sleep last night :( I woke up early hours with numb hips and numb legs to my knees all very bizare so I went to the loo (cant seem to stop peeing these days!) and settled back down...had quite a fitful night and now have sore lower back and hips :wacko: 

Has anyone has an increase in thirstyness again :shrug: For the last week I have started to consume my body weight in fluids :rofl: Probably why I pee so much but I am always thirsty...could be the cold/bug I suppose :shrug:

Gilz hon you take it easy today and take care of your sore bump :hugs:

Peanut you too are you working today? I thought I read something about a bus on your post :shrug: 

Well my plans are to clean our bathroom and bedroom :thumbup: Thought I should tackle a little bit of housework :) MIL should be collecting Oliver from school so all day to myself if this is the case until about 5.30pm :dance:

Hope everyone else has a lovely day!


----------



## gilz82

Oh sorry you had a restless night Madly :hugs: it's really frustrating isn't it.

I'm feeling really thirsty these days and combined with the feeling like a might pee myself several times a day it's not a huge amount of fun :dohh:

You take it easy today too, don't over do it with the housework, trust me it'll still all be there tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks gilz I suspected as much but haven't had to deal with it as DH sorted it last time. If no DVDs will work for I'll have to fix it as the player in our room breaks after about an hour's use and I plan to stay in bed all day!

Madly DH was on the bus, I'm in pyjamas on byron's bed! Definitely not working with this infection. Just waiting for my mum to get here to she can take over with the demanding one.

Madcat I also can't comprehend a liquid remedy. I keep rennies by the bed so I can grab one easily. I also find I tend to get heartburn more often lying on my right than left and having two pillows (I usually sleep very flat) helps too.

I got two birth books this morning. One of homebirth and a general one on childbirth. Quite excited!


----------



## madcatwoman

Well im presuming hes more head down from what i could tell, but like you gilz, hes always been tranverse, -he seems to slip into that position when ive been up on my feet. Its right what you say though BH can sometimes give you an idea, for me BH usually shows me where the head is.

Oh i know, i had the liquid gaviscon, but its all we had, and i was desperate, i was swilling my mouth out afterwards and wiping my lips!
Yes i hope baby get himself into the correct position at the right time, 10 weeks doesnt sound that long does it, 2& a half months or so does, but not 10 weeks. Ive started to imagine what it will feel like to get my body back!

Madly, im always thirsty! and then i need a wee, its a vicious circle isnt it!. sounds like your hips are getting bad!:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I'm parched too though I'm producing so much snot that could explain dome of it.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Thanks gilz I suspected as much but haven't had to deal with it as DH sorted it last time. If no DVDs will work for I'll have to fix it as the player in our room breaks after about an hour's use and I plan to stay in bed all day!
> 
> Madly DH was on the bus, I'm in pyjamas on byron's bed! Definitely not working with this infection. Just waiting for my mum to get here to she can take over with the demanding one.
> 
> Madcat I also can't comprehend a liquid remedy. I keep rennies by the bed so I can grab one easily. I also find I tend to get heartburn more often lying on my right than left and having two pillows (I usually sleep very flat) helps too.
> 
> I got two birth books this morning. One of homebirth and a general one on childbirth. Quite excited!

this is the 1st time ive had any real issue with heart burn, i mean ive had it, but nothing to really bother me, until last night. yes i did think of adding a pillow under my head, which i did!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Am glad am not on my own with the thirsty thing :wacko: because the dreaded GD is always lurking in the back of my mind as this is a definate sign....I thought I probably wasnt the only one and it has become worse in the last week since I got this cold bug lurking.....my Dr thought it was another viral infection :dohh: funny I also find it incredibly easy to go to the loo these days :wacko: wonder if thats another sympton :shrug:

madcat yes my hips have started to play up so it seems :( Hows your these days? I seem to alt from having a few good nights sleep and then a few bad.

Peanut am glad your not working when I saw you mentioned bus I was a little worried considering I know your ill...staying in bed sounds like a good plan :thumbup:

Thank you Gilz hon I dont intend to over do it but cleaning the bathroom and bedroom wont take long and will make me feel a little better that am not just sat here all day whilst DH works :haha:

Ladies bizare but I cant seem to get it out of my head that I think Charlie will arrive early....def before 29th April :thumbup: I just have a distinct feeling :shrug: I believe he is still head down and when I say get up off the sofa and tighten my tummy muscle you can see his body/back so I think he is in the optimum birth positon albeit I doubt hes anyway near engaged or anything....although Oliver was engaged from just after 30wks so I reckon its possible :shrug: Seeing the MW tom so maybe she can shed some light. Oh and thought I would mention not a bit of contact from work :nope: or even a reply to my email to my mananger from monday or yesterday...very poor management!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh, So nervous!

:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

What times your scan hon?


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh no Madly, my friend who has had her little baby was always thirsty as well, i think its normal hun!

well, ive had a terrible few months with my hips as you all know, just not really sleeping at all. for the past week ive slept pretty well(since perservering and sleeping on pillows),ive had a few twinges last night and the night before, but nothing like i have been getting, last night i think was simply because one of my pillows slipped out from under me and my hip was back on the mattress!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mine tend to get numb like no feeling and it wakes me up :dohh: I find this if I lay on my back or either side....the numbness is in my pelvis, hips and radiates to my knees :wacko: I wonder if its to do with circulation in pregnancy :shrug: I cant say I struggled like this in pregnancy with Oliver :nope: infact the thing that woke me then was heartburn and the only thing that eased it was swigging cold milk...which meant getting out of bed in winter (he was an oct baby!) and going downstairs to get it :dohh: The joys of pregnancy :rofl:

Am glad the thirsty thing is normal :thumbup: I am a worry wort :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Madly you are allowed to be a worry wort you are a pregnant lady. We are all worry worts, infact if you weren't a worry wort we'd all judge you and talk about you when you weren't here :rofl:

I'm starving today, i could honestly eat my arm off :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Try your arm gilz, you might like it!:haha:

Madly, i get a numb hip, but i get that when i stand for long periods,and it the runs down the side of my leg.

Ive just had the best news...Dh isnt away next week after all:happydance::happydance:, no lonely valentines after all. I was dreading next week, i knew it would be a long one!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Madcat i might just do that, now which arm looks tastier :shrug: :haha:

Great news about your DH not being away next week :hugs: Will you doing anything much for valentines now that he'll be at home?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Gilz but honestly I am a worry wort pregnant or not :dohh:

madcat great news about your DH glad hes home for Valentines Day :)

Well DH confirms MIL is collecting Oliver from school so just me until about 5.30pm :wohoo:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly it's fine i'm a super stresser too! That along with my insistent need to plan everything is a bad combination.

I used to get sooo frustrated with my OH cos i've never visably seen him stress/worried about anything and he told me quite matter of a factly that he doesn't need to do it, i do enough worrying for a whole tribe.

You should have a nice relaxing afternoon once you've done your housework, put your feet up, maybe eat some chocolate and chill out!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds just like me hon :dohh: DH is generally so laid back i worry enough for the both of us :wacko:

I intend to am going to have some toast smothered in strawberry jam nom nom and a granola yogurt (trying to sort of be good :haha:) and then am going to do my few jobs and have a bath with my last Lush bath bomb...its call sexbomb and is the jordan of bath bombs lush!

Dont work too hard hon infact have lots and lots of coffee breaks :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Well enjoy your toast and then granola and of course the bath with your sex bomb :haha:

I will try not to work too hard, plus i've just realised i have a curly wurly in the fridge so will have that at lunch too, oh happy days :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

I already can't remember what you've all said. My day isn't shaping up to be very relaxing. Byron wouldn't go near my mum until literally just now. Had to feed him his lunch sat on my knee! He's been so whingy and clingy. Perking up a bit now, just in time for wanting to get him to sleep before his toddler group at half 1! :dohh: Not even cleaned my stupid teeth yet let alone eaten or had a bath. Sigh. No relaxing in bed with films after all. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Peanut hon :hugs:

Maybe you will get a relaxing aft once he goes to playgroup :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh, im glad im not the only one who worries for britain, and like your OH's, my Dh is laid back to, i really genuinely believe he never worries about anything. I spend my life worrying about one thing or the other, and i know what they say is right..."worrying isnt going to change anything", but some how that saying still doesnt help me!!.

Anyway, ive just come back from town with a sausage roll:winkwink:, 
nappies+the changing bag from boots, "Tit pads" and rennies(im not getting up in the middle of the night to swig gaviscon again!!)

Madly, we never go over board with valentines, but we have always been together and just got each other a small token of something. in the early years i used to get dozen red roses etc delivered, but then i get flowers from him every saturday now. We were going to have a night away this year but cant really afford it, its our anniversary on april 16th but we decided its best not to go away then either as it might be tempting fate:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

awwwwwwwwww i want a sausage roll now and i'm only just finished with my lunch Madcat!! I had a cheese savoury sandwich and then my curly wurly and i'm still hungry. I'm really trying hard to resist the urge to go down the cafe and get a cake!

You are so organised with your purchases Madcat, i really need to start getting "tit" pads and some whoha pads, in fact basically i need to buy everything for my hospital bag and more importantly a hospital bag to put the stuff in :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

I'm bleeding. Fuck sake :cry:

I was walking around asda and kept getting sharp pains in my abdomen. Bad enough to make me stop and keel over, they've eased off now. Got a tummy ache, hurts a bit to pee and got a pain in my bum (but it's in the bone if you get what I mean). Also got an ache in my vagina. If I wasn't bleeding I would think nothing of it.

Lucky I was wearing a pantyliner. The blood was brown with bits of bright red. I was wiping bright red for a few minutes, put a new pantyliner in and now it's just spotting. 

I've got to pee in a jar and take it down... here's hoping it's something random. I've not had sex so that's not it. 

All I can say is I had a bath this morning and used femfresh which I haven't used in this pregnancy. It's the only thing I've done differently.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Madly hope you're enjoying your day to yourself!God I've never had 1 of them,I can imagine its heaven!!!
Peanut,poor you.Kids have a habit of knowing when you really need them to be good and then doing the opposite!
Madcat,yay for your tit pads!You getting your bag organised?
Think i'll get some toiletries and stuff this wk and try get it packed nxt wk,it can just sit in the nursey til I need it.
Anyone getting pressure in their butt?Sorry didn't know how to phrase it!
I know we've all pressure in our vj's,but I can feel an immense pressure in my anus(lol use the proper word!!:blush:)when I walk,and also getting stabbing pains in it,and my vj and cervix!
I'm not constipated,I manage to go loo everyday.Maybe this monkey had changed position and is towards my back or something?

Good luck with your scan sofie.x
Can't remember everything else I read:wacko:
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh sequeena,are you going to get checked out now?
I'm sure its all fine,but scary nonetheless.Good luck lovie and keep us posted.x


----------



## sequeena

I'll be checked out soon x I'm so frustrated they've not put me in straight away, I mean it's my baby's life!!!


----------



## vbaby3

I know,they don't seem to realize how scary it is.Hope you're not waiting too long.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena hon i hope everything is ok :hugs:

Try not to worry too much i had bleeding at 18 weeks and was told it was just one of these things and that baby was fine. FX'd it's just the same for you :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

How was your bleeding gilz? Mine was brown mostly on the pantyliner but with red. I was wiping bright red too but now it's spotting and I'm barely wiping old blood.


----------



## gilz82

The last batch i had was a whoosh of bright red, then brown and then back to cm.

The whole episode lasted about 2 hours from blood to cm and i could have easily used one towel if necessary after the initial whoosh. I just kept changing it cos i was panicing and wanted to see exactly what was coming out.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sequeena. I know it's impossible but try not to panic. First up don't blame yourself or femfresh! If there was brown that's old blood working it's way out, it's not because of femfresh you used this morning! You're a good length into the pregnancy now. I would hazard a guess that at this sort of stage spotting is most likely to be placenta related which is still forming and implanting and just now starting to take over. You've had all those utis which can cause spotting too. Best of luck for when you go in. It's hard to wait but it won't affect the outcome of any tests. I'm sure you baby will be safe and sound. Big hugs again!


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs: oh squeena, i wont say dont worry, because when this happens you do anyway, but Gilz is testiment to this bleeding lark on and off, you'll be fine hun.

Well, im not that organised really, the 'Tit pads' are the only thing i have for a hospital bag so far, thats it!, i dont have a hospital bag either, think i'll have to use one of my small wheely suitcases. I just wanted to spend the boots vouchers really.

well its quite mild and sunny now and then out there, i found the energy to get my arse outside after town, hoovered my car out (DH is a pain, he chops wood for our fire in the garage & leaves sawdust all over the floor, then its trampled and stuck in the carpet of our car), then i washed the mats, then i cleaned the dash board and all the other nooks,filled up the windscreen washer and checked the oil, car looks alot happier now. I was going to wash it, but cant find my bucket:dohh:. Must admit though i couldnt have done any of this is it wasnt for wearing the support belt.


----------



## gilz82

Oh get you Madcat :thumbup: i still do all the car maintenance type things, but i haven't washed our car since i got pregnant. At first it was sheer laziness and now i just think i'd be too uncomfortable.

So twice a month i treat it to a hand wash from the boys in our local asda car park, Best £4 i spend on it, i have no idea what they use to clean the alloys but they end up super shiny, i've never been able to get them that clean, apart from the one time i did clean them with a toothbrush. I know i'm sad :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

this is the 1st time ive cleaned the inside since being pregnant, its not all that comfortable, but the support belt helped, i just wanted to get it clean, was such a state (&its always been my job too). ive been taking it to the car wash but it never does the wheels properly, maybe i should try a handwash place(I just worry their chamois might be manky and scratch the car)


----------



## gilz82

That was always my worry about car washes in general, but these guys are really good. The queue is always full of well fancier cars than ours so i like to think they've done a good job to earn their reputation.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I have done half of the upstairs :rofl: I cleaned our bedroom and decluttered loads as I went :) I have cleaned the bedroom and bathroom window and put a wash on now I just need to vac upstairs and clean the bathroom but I have taken a break cause I felt out of sorts :wacko: vbaby I have immense pressure down there too today which might be why I feel out of sorts and also so HEAVY :dohh: 

I had my toast with strawberry jam before starting my cleaning jobs and whilst taking this break I have scoffed 6 mini packets of mcvities mini choc chip digestives there are 8 in each packet so I have eaten 48 biscuits I am such a fatty :rofl: I was going to eat my half tin of ambrosia custard all chilled and calling out to me from the fridge but I found these biscuits whilst decluttering the cupboard BIG mistake I thought I would have a bag with my juice....6 bags later :rofl: So naughty!

Sequeena hon I hope you get seen to as soon as I cant believe they have kept you waiting :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've finally had lunch and a shower and am in bed eating mini eggs though they taste rubbish. Is it wrong I got straight into clean pyjamas instead of real clothes?

My Mum and Byron will be back from the group shortly and he should be asleep in his pram as he wouldn't sleep before. Given which I expect a brew with my Mum and a chat til he wakes but I'm not getting out of bed again! I wanted to watch some DVDs but just can't be bothered to ge tthe laptop going. I am resisting the urge to explore new DVD players and ringing some people to get an idea of whether or not our recorder can be fixed as that would be £400 to replace! :shock:

I think once I'm up to date on here I will start reading one of my new birth books. I partly want to wait til I'm on leave but am anxious that won't actually leave enough time to read them. I also want to be regularly practising hypnobirthing then plus I'll have general jobs to do and still some days with Byron etc. Just an excuse of course as I love starting new books.

Still coughing loads. Have realised it is bronchitis and feel completely stupid not to have realised this one of the 6 or so times I had it last year. :dohh: Feels better knowing. Maybe if it is still recurrent while I'm on leave I'll get an inhaler or something to settle it but I doubt there's anything I can take now.

Hope Sequeena is ok....


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly you are so a woman after my own heart! I don't buy those bags of mini things anymore after the time that i ate all siz of the little portions of mini jaffa cakes. Best of it was i didn't even feel full after that!


----------



## PeanutBean

They're back and the boy sounds very awake! :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut maybe Byron will settle now he's home and have a little nap while you talk to your mum. You really must be ill if mini eggs don't taste good they are fabulous always.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz it was a big mistake cleaning the cupboards out :dohh: Although I could eat all six bags again :rofl: and no am not even a tiny bit full.....I will gain all that weight now am on Leave am sure :haha:

Oh Peanut you must be sick if mini eggs dont taste good....could you send them my way I will eat them am a vacumn today :rofl:

Cleaning all done....well upstairs anyway and a little decluttering done so I feel good :thumbup: Just running a lovely hot bath :dance:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm the same ladies,If I buy a packet of bars Or biccies I will eat them all!
There's no taking 1 and leaving the rest for later here!
Madly take things handy,sounds like you're doing too much.
I've gone on a few crazy cleaning benders,felt grand while doing it,but felt ill nxt day.My body was definately telling me I overdid it,so pace yourself.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks vbaby :hugs:

I think I over did things but dont really feel like I did much :dohh: I had a bath and as my muscles relaxed OH THE PAIN :( I am sat on the sofa now in clean pjs :) and my lower back and hips are killing me....lesson learnt I think I will just stay on the sofa and scoff biscuits in the future :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

You sounds like me madly, i get days here and there where i just want to do everything but then find i cant, or if i do, i pay for it later.
Its horrible that heavy feeling isnt it?, im sure baby is trying to escape if were on our feet for too long!

Glad to hear im not the only one with zero will power, chocolate, biscuits, crisps(esp pringles) and i have to eat the whole damn lot, i can never stop at one of something, which is why theres such a problem when DH comes back with a box of cream eggs, he doesnt understand why im not able to limit myself to one a day.


----------



## sequeena

Ok girls let me try and gather my thoughts.

I started having sharp pains in ASDA, enough to make me stop and keel over. When I went to the loo there was enough blood to soak a (thin) pantyliner, it was brown but with bits of red. I wiped bright red blood for about 5 minutes. It's since turned to brown, turned to spotting and right now has stopped.

The sharp pains have gone, I'm left with an ache in my (rock hard) abdomen, an ache in my back and left kidney, and when I try to pee it feels like there's so much pressure my uterus is going to fall out.

I rang the birthing centre who said to ring primecare because my doctors was closed. Got an appointment in primecare. When I got seen I had a urine sample which only had blood and nothing else. Doctor said could be a threatened miscarriage and is worried about my kidney. He transferred me to singleton but I had to get there myself - the problems started here.

I can't get to singleton, I can get no-one to take me. I rang my local hospital - they can do nothing as everyone who can scan has gone home. I had to ring primecare to try and get hold of the doctor, still waiting on that. Rang singleton who said I probably won't get a scan tonight and if I can't get through the doctor will need to tell them I'm not coming.

So I'm in limbo. I don't know what's happening and I don't know what to do.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena can you not manage a taxi? What about an ambulance?

Byron was a total nightmare. Wouldn't sleep and just wanted to beat me up and wreak havoc. My mum took him off downstairs where he was naughty and wouldn't eat his tea then eventually crashed on her knee after 5pm. Talk about bad timing. I've got a sodding viral migraine and feel sick. Just about ready to give up now. Doubt I'll be working tomorrow. Fingers crossed Byron stays in nursery ok now he's on the mend. Though I'll have to walk the dog I can rest the rest of day before fetching Byron (DH works late).


----------



## sequeena

We cannot afford a taxi, it's only a few days until payday so we're on the last of the money and they will not send out an ambulance.

I am hopeful in that the pain is lessening and the blood has stopped... I just want to sleep now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena that's awful! I wish I was there so I could help. It's a great sign that the spotting has stopped. I think under the circumstances you'd be best to try and get some rest, get the bus in tomorrow when there will be staff to scan. The kidney pain and the spotting sound potentially linked but odd if your pee was clear. Though there was blood wasn't there? That might then not be from the spotting but actually from the kidney. Get properly checked over in the morning. If you have any new developments in the night just call 999. There's no other way for you to get there and more pain and in the kidneys could well be an emergency. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Sequeena hon hope you are doing ok :hugs: think what Peanut said is right definitely just phone an ambulance if you think things are getting worse. There is no point staying at home risking your and your beans life.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sequeena i am so sorry you are going through this you must be absolutely worried sick, hun i agree if you think it is getting any worse just call an ambulance! hope everything is ok hun, i am sure everything is fine!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh sequeena :hugs::hugs:

def just call an ambulance if you are worried or things get worse. Hell people call them just to get a ride home, and worrying about :baby: more than justifies it. It is likely all will be well but it is so scary isnt it.

Hope everyones well. Read the last couple of pages and the buzz of activity made me even more tired.

I reckon my easy first tri has come back to bite me on the ass. I feel crap! Nausea, eating rennies like smarties and dont have a teeny ounce of energy. Am wiped out.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## gilz82

Hey Loopy :flower: sorry you are feeling so rubbish hon :hugs: At least it's not too long til you start your mat leave :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

thanks Gilz x

In the whole scheme of things its pretty ok, am just sooooooo tired. Had a load of studying to do last night and instead fell asleep at 19:30.

My skin looks like the pizza I just ate, my hair is only growing sideways and my allergies are going crazy :wacko:

Its more about my expectations I suppose - I think I just thought I had gotten away with it!

Thanks for the advice on the rennies Peanut - find them so much better than gluggy gloopy Gaviscon. And more effective for me certainly :thumbup:

Good news....NO MORE NIGHTS :happydance::happydance:

Am so lucky I can start my leave early.


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena I hope everything is ok :hugs:

I've been so busy today, midwifes, physio and then a bit if shopping! Then when I got home me and OH went out fir a curry, well and james as well! It was really nice!

Hope all you ladies had a good day xx


----------



## loopylollipop

ooooooo curry....mmmmm

Gilz just been reading that you had a sore bump but couldnt see what happened? Did you fall? How are you now?


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah. Seems it's defend my birth choice time in third tri. Putting my baby at risk of dying from GBS blah blah blah...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Bah. Seems it's defend my birth choice time in third tri. Putting my baby at risk of dying from GBS blah blah blah...

whats this? have i missed sommat??.

:blush:has anyone noticed dry white stuff left behind in their bra's or inside PJ tops?, i never notice my (.)(.)s wet or leaking no matter how often i check, but theres always dry white stuff left behind:blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

A GBS thread in which I mentioned i'm not going to have antibiotics and the "I knee a baby that died...would never put my baby at risk..." comments have started. Sigh.

Is it not just dry skin? I get that, well got as I've started with cream now.


----------



## sequeena

I have never been so thankful to have morning sickness.

A doctor from primecare rang me back, went through the questions and decided the best thing for me to do would be to hang tight. The blood has stopped and at that point the aches were pretty much non existant.

I've managed to get a bit of sleep but can't stop dreaming about it :wacko: I woke up with a sore stomach, no more blood and feeling nauseous. It aches a bit to move round...don't know how to describe it really...and the ball of pressure when I go to the toilet is easing off so that's something.


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> Gilz just been reading that you had a sore bump but couldnt see what happened? Did you fall? How are you now?

Oh Loopy just me being clumsy as usual, running after the dog wearing wellies across a field and i fell over and squashed my bump :dohh:

Got checked out at the hospital and the jellybean was fine, moving around although i couldn't feel it, heart rate good etc. Just really hurt my bump as it's trying to swell into an area where there is no space to swell. Getting better now though :thumbup:

Sequeena i hope everything goes ok today, it can only be a good sign that the bleeding has stopped and the pain has lessened :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Bit sore again but in the top of my belly... still some old blood when I wipe mixed with cm... that's cool right?

aaaahhh only another hour until I can ring my GP. I'm hoping to get in after half 9 (curse living on a mountain and relying on public transport!!! :() and will *hopefully* have a scan by noon.

and I pooed! Yay!


----------



## PeanutBean

All good signs sequeena, I'm sure everything will be fine on your scan. Good luck today.

Hi ladies. Byron went cheerfully to nursery today so I'm hoping for a day of rest before collecting him this evening. Spent at least an hour coughing from my right lung after rolling over in the small hours of the night. Not much sleep but once I'm done with the other lung I'm going to read and doze all morning. This will give me a taste for mat leave only I won't have bronchitis! Also it occurred to me this morning that sometimes I don't feel horrendously sick so might actually have some quite pleasant days!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sequeena it all sounds like everthing is going to be ok! 

ha ha peanut how dare you not want to be drugged up to the eyeballs and in a sterile lab i mean delivery room you should be ashamed! 

i dont understand people - i have never had the urge to homebirth or water birth but i would NEVER preach my way of doing things or make anyone else feel bad about their birth choices especially if i hadnt researched the other choices! ignore them hun! there are risks in every single type delivery for mum and baby! forget them some people just dont look further than the e nd of their own noses lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All.

Happy new weeks:happydance:, cant believe im now 30 weeks, thats was my next goal, now i'll do a happy dance at 35.

Glad to hear the blood has dried up after yesterday seqeena:thumbup:

Peanut, i wish people would keep their negative comments to themselves, i dont know about anyone else but i find this pregnancy lark enough to worry about as it is without people putting their negative two bit in.
-i suppose it could be skin, but it doesnt look like skin:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well exactly nomore! I know I have my own biases from my first experience and my biggest concerns are that women are not made properly aware of their choices. I'm all for women doing what makes them feel most comfortable during labour, whatever the setting, the main thing is for them to feel relaxed as possible. I hope my intentions come across when I talk about Byron's birth and this one, as they are to encourage others to think about their options not to tell them they must do it my way. :(

The other issue is that I've spent hours and hours reading the medical literature on GBS but apparently my conclusions are worth nothing next to someone's hearsay or anecdotal experience. Rant rant.


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe milk then madcat. You could have a squeeze to see if you are producing, kind of roll and squeeze the aereola and towards the nipple.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry i totally forgot this morning, happy new weeks Peanut, Madcat, Loopy and me :wohoo:

Wow only 12 more weeks of being pregnant for me, i bet it drags in :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

I hope it doesnt drag gilz, i have zero patience:nope:, and my nursery looks like its wanting to be used soon, as does my pram(which currently has a cabbage patch sat in it with its nappy on)

Peanut, i think you could be right.

and as for the GBS stuff,you have done your research throughly, your an intelligent girl, just stick to your guns.

I had a weird dream last night. I woke up and had had my baby,(must have been a c-section) anyway, there he was in one of the hospital see through baskets, but he had really blonde hair but looked like a girl, and i had to check his bits down there to make sure he wasnt a girl.


----------



## gilz82

I've had a few dreams about the jellybean turning out to be a girl recently. I think mine as because we haven't seen him for a while and i'm subconsicously scared his wee winkle has disappeared :rofl:

A woman who works in my building who i barely know just walked up to me in the kitchen and touched my bump! Then she proceeded to ask how long i had to go and when i told her she said "oh my god you'll be massive by then" :grr:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

exactly! they read one report or have one person say their husbands sisters ex boyfriends second cousins ex wifes sisters baby / bad birth and it is gospel for them, i decided i wanted a c section and then researched it, i then decided actually i was misinformed about the risks of vbac compared to repeat c section and have sytarted to change my mind! fine have an opinion, but if you are gonig to make someone feel bad at least make it an informed opinion with research and good knowledge to back it up

grrrr pet hate of mine lol 

i know for a fact if you got told your baby was at risk you would do anything to eliminate that risk! i hate that people assume that women who strongly want a home birth will not go in hospital if genuinely needed - your not stupid! if it is genuinely needed you would do anything 

sorry people bashing others births get to me because i was critised for having a c section by sil who had 5 naturals and by other people also, they knew my son almost died but still made me feel like a failure! i just say great you might have been natural and me c section but my child is going to know right from wrong which yours obviously wont if you are so openly going to make someone else feel so bad! lol

you go get your birth hun! i bet you their birth plan is " go with the flow" which is a hospitals dream its funny how many go with the flows involve drugs and c sections lol

sorry will stop now, i have been working too much an am feeling argumentative lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha gilz! my response, yeah i will be! whens yours due? soon?


----------



## madcatwoman

QUOTE=gilz82;9100441]I've had a few dreams about the jellybean turning out to be a girl recently. I think mine as because we haven't seen him for a while and i'm subconsicously scared his wee winkle has disappeared :rofl:

A woman who works in my building who i barely know just walked up to me in the kitchen and touched my bump! Then she proceeded to ask how long i had to go and when i told her she said "oh my god you'll be massive by then" :grr:[/QUOTE]

:holly: Belly's gona get ya!!


----------



## molly85

Morning Girls. Gilz you show off with your 12 weeks lol.

Sequeena glad the bleeding has reduced sounds UTI/kidney infectionish.

Well I am menat to be at wrk but picked up a cold and have been sick twice. I have eatten nothing since 7pm last night so am being nursed on the sofa by Matt and can't go to work til monday I think to make sure it's not D&V niiiiccce.


----------



## molly85

Well done on teh new weeks girls, day 99 Gilz & 26 weeks. and TY for remembering me yesterday


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> :holly: Belly's gona get ya!!

That smilie makes me laugh everytime Madcat :rofl: thanks hon :hugs:

Oh and sorry you are feeling ill too Molly :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh molly hope you feel better soon.

Gilz, you should've lamped her one. Funny how they say these things to all of us irrespective of our bump size!

With Byron I had loads of dreams about not quite seeing the sex (because we didn't find out). One even had me holding the baby and slowly panning down its newborn naked body then I awoke just as I got to the point and never found out! :rofl:

Madcat did you have a squeeze? :haha:

I'm not swayed by the GBS stuff just irritated that people say such insensitive things ALL the time with nothing to even back them up. I've been doing some stats that I popped in the GBS support thread but using average figures (not having actual ones) based on rates there will've been about 700 cases of GBS infection in 2009 of which about 70 will have died, of which 80% will have been premature, out of a total of 790,000 births (so 197,000 GBS carrier mums). So knowing one of those babies that died, yep very sad obviously, but not exactly representative.


----------



## molly85

Nope it's like saying your baby will come out with a portwine mark or it's head on backwards. Baby will be fine you will be fine. If not it's a nother learning curve but the chances of either of you not making it through are tiny. 

Ahhhh belly touchers should be banned. I am already huge I do not want to get bigger so she can poke her theory up her bottom lol.

I'm annoyed I have been bug free one snotty cold and I am on a liquid diet with an emergency bucket stuck on the sofa. I had plans for after work.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly hon germs are rubbish. Hopefully you won't be :sick: anymore and it'll just settle to cold germs which will go away quickly :hugs:

I so nearly slapped the hand of the woman who touched my bump, but resisted incase i missed and smacked my own bump :haha: I really don't get why people think it's appropriate to touch pregnant people or tell us how fat we are. Just because i'm growing a tiny human doesn't mean that manners have to suddenly be abandoned!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Eating grapes with the doggies is fun :) Sickness has eased off a bit, but I'm getting headaches now which make me nauseous *sigh* 

Sequeena! I hope you're ok hun! I'm glad you're getting into the doctor :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

your nice and slim Gilz but really when your chunky you do not wnat to eb reminded of your size unless someone who doesn't knw you says oh look at your lovely bump ( this has yet to happen to me, but I can wish)


----------



## gilz82

Ozzieshunni said:


> Eating grapes with the doggies is fun :)

You aren't feeding your dogs grapes are you Ozzie? You aren't meant to give any dog grapes or raisins as they cause a build up of toxins over the years and can cause kidney failure etc.

A couple of grapes won't do any harm on their own but over the years they really can. Our vet went nuts when he found out we'd fed our dogs grapes, needless to say we don't do it anymore.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It was just a couple until I went online and saw that I shouldn't :blush:


----------



## gilz82

Don't worry about it Ozzie :hugs: we did exactly the same thing and our dogs are fine. It was just a lesson learned when the vet told us.

It's the same thing with all members of the onion family, they shouldn't eat that either as there is some chemical in it the dogs system can't break down and then can build up to cause a problem years down the line.

It's a shame as well cos Beau loved grapes, he'd honestly have eaten them all day if we'd have let him. Strange isn't it the things you can't feed them.


----------



## sequeena

I'm off for my emergency scan soon and to get my lady garden poked x I love my doctor!!!!


----------



## molly85

Molly loves grapes and has a couple a month, she is destined to live to 18 so I think her body might give up long before her kidneys. But yes I know like choccy she's not menat to have them so when I found out her grape intake was rapidly reduced. Stopping her sniffing out choclate is more of a challenge she is also a fan of chillie and ear plugs so I think one of them might land her at the vets first lol. Nightmare terrier


----------



## molly85

enjoy your poke! I'm sure bubs is fine and you will get a nifty extra scan.

Onions really? my parents dogs have their food made specially as they all are picky and I am sure onions and leek have gone in and they are partial to a bit of garlic. their youngest dog is 8 and healthy maybe it's teh more sensitive breeds it causes major probs with but they do leave food they don't like or makes them sick.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, I was watching a show last night called Your Dog Ate What? There was a St. Bernard that swallowed a soup spoon because he got his epilepsy medicine on a spoon with peanut butter and he just gulped the spoon one day!


----------



## sequeena

My mastiff has ate tights and yup they came out the other end!!!


----------



## gilz82

Hope things go well Sequeena :hugs:

Yup Molly onions and garlic too, they cause some weird version of anaemia apparently. Again all information i didn't know until our vet gave us a big lecture.

I have to admit that i worry more about the random crap that Beau eats when he's outside than the odd things he might occasionally eat that he's not meant to in our house.


----------



## sequeena

Just had a call from the hospital - we may be able to get free transport! Beats spending £15+ getting there :D


----------



## gilz82

Fantastic Sequeena :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Yay you'll be waiting all day trasports a nightmare unless they are giving you a refund


----------



## sequeena

Turns out they're full up (they usually need 2 days notice) so normal buses it is x


----------



## molly85

keep your tickets if your on benefits u might get a refund


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> keep your tickets if your on benefits u might get a refund

Neither of us are on benefits :( bah!! :haha:


----------



## molly85

ah yes i remember, lack of food and baby brain. sorry


----------



## madcatwoman

:holly::rofl: Gilz, its my pleasure! LOL!

Peanut, yes, you were right:blush:
i had a squeeze, tis like clear stuff, not much, but leaves small white marks on my clothes/bra.:blush::growlmad:

God im so tired today, im good for nothing!.....:sleep:


----------



## molly85

lol Madcat its gross isn't it coz it's sticky to if your unlucky.

Matts still painting our bathroom door not sure teh fumes are doing me a whole load of good. He's banned me from food but both abby and I are now hungry she's kicking uo a right old storm in there.


----------



## molly85

lol Madcat its gross isn't it coz it's sticky to if your unlucky.

Matts still painting our bathroom door not sure teh fumes are doing me a whole load of good. He's banned me from food but both abby and I are now hungry she's kicking uo a right old storm in there.


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad:its nasty, i now have alsorts leaking out of everywhere these days:blush:. flippin heck!:cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alexander David Osborne.....thoughts on the name for wee man? :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

there should be a waning on pregnancy tests saying all the icky side effects


----------



## molly85

its fine what was wrong with the last 1?


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck today sequeena! 

Well after my post yesterday James started being really ill with d&v and has been up all night pretty much which means I'm shattered as well! 

Good news though my new laptop came today and tv got installed yesterday so I might be bk in touch with the world soon!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about James but hooray for laptop pink!

Noble name Ozzie!

I never leaked madcat but I know a lot of women do.

Well I'm eating lunch, all showered and ready to walk the dog when I can be bothered. Still coughing a lot but I feel like maybe overall things are starting to improve. Spent the morning reading my homebirth book, making some birthing notes and on here. Not slept more but will do this afternoon after the dog. Can't wait to be on leave!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi gilrs...
Hope all is ok at your scan sequeena.x
Madcat,I have that on my bra too every evening,its like white flaky stuff,Its dried in milk I think.Even when I use nipple cream its still there everynight.
It never turned into full on leaking for me though until after baby was born,hopefully it'll be same for you.
Its lovely isn't it,all sorts of fluids coming from all out orifices!

I was just at my friends this morning for a couple hrs while shay was at school.
Have to start getting house cleaned up now.Dh's birthday on saturday and we have a few people coming over for drinks and food.
He's gonna be 39!Can't believe he was only 26when we met,where has the time gone?!!

Happy 30wks peanut and madcat.The real countdown begins now,can't believe we're here already.Doesn't seem so long ago I was posting on the 2ww forums!
Happy new wks to everyone else too.x
And gorgeous name ozzie.
Has everyone else settled on a name yet?
we still haven't,its just dawned on me she's gonna be here in 10 wks,better make up out minds!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Pink sorry James is ill :hugs: but yay for tv and laptop :wohoo:

Peanut glad you are feeling a teeny bit better :thumbup:

Madcat i get the same thing too, never seen any boob leakage but dusty white bits everytime i take my now giant bra off :haha:


----------



## molly85

Well we are prob Abigail but Amelia is stil on the back burner got to wait and meet her. SHould we make an appointment to register her? We need that birth certificate to claim our money Might ge a few copies as I loose things so easy.

Peanut I saw you'd picked a name are you sharing with us?

What names do you have in mind Vbaby? Shay and Oran are very Irish I love some of the typicaly irish names though they may be very common over there


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't mind PMing it if people want to know but don't want it on the forum. And you girlies have to promise not to nick it! Though you probably wouldn't want to. :haha: We actually chose it last pregnancy.


----------



## gilz82

We have two names but will wait to see what suit better when he actually arrives.

Either...................... Callan Stewart or Noah Stewart

The Stewart bit is because both of our dads have it as their middle name so thought it'd be a nice touch. If we were having a girl the middle name would have been Bernadette after my mum.


----------



## molly85

go on peanut i'm nosey lol. Our names already done we are not having that fight again


----------



## vbaby3

I'm nosey too peanut,pm me it too lol!!
They're gorgeous gilz,especially like callan.
I love your names too molly,and you're right.I don't like to settle on 1 til I see the baby!

I wanted something irish,that goes well with shay and oran and with our surname brennan.I also wanted a pretty name but not a common name.
I really like Keavy(pronounced keevee)
Dh wasn't pushed to start with,but then it grew on him,but then it ungrew on him again!
I gave him a list of I think 4 names I liked,see what he thought,his fave was teagan which I do like,but I still prefer keavy!!
I've never heard of anyone with the name keavy but its derived from caoimhe or keeva,so pretty but still different.
Oh I don't know.We could come up with something completely different yet,Shay didn't even enter our heads til about 2 wks before my due date!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I like Keavy, Vbaby it's nice, not so keen on Teagan but it's not the name i just know a horrible wee girl called that so she's wasted the name for me!


----------



## vbaby3

I know,some people ruin names don't they.
My friend is a teacher and found it so hard to choose a name for her daughter coz she knew so many bratty kids!
I know even if we go into labour with 2 or 3 names at the end of it all i'll have the final say!
I dare any man to argue with a woman who's just given birth!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh glad im not on my own Gilz&Vbaby, yep thats it, like dusty white stuff, some you can scrape of with your nail and some you cant. Mmm nice!:nope:


----------



## molly85

how about keeleigh Vbaby?


----------



## gilz82

It's fine Madcat we can all be gross together :friends:

Vbaby on whole picking names after birth thing that's our plan but i swear i'll end up telling my OH to pick. Guarnateed he'll pick the wrong name, just like that epsiode of friends when Rachael has her baby and i'll end up crying :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

I had that on my list but spelt keely,I still prefer keavy though,keely would be more common.But keely was no 1 at one point had shay been a girl!
Don't know if we'll find anything different at this stage,i've been on every irish name website!But if anyone knows of anything else unusual let me know!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz oran was more or less decided before he was born,but then when he was born I kept calling him the baby!!It felt like it wasn't his name or something,strange.It 100%suits him down to the ground now,but god for the 1st few days I was doubting it!!


----------



## madcatwoman

god, choosing our name was a battle. DH came out with real stupid ones too, like Bart (he likes the simpsons) and a few others along the same lines:wacko:
In the end we sat in the waiting room after being told it was a boy, and he said "Well, i havent come up with anything better, so we may as well go with Bailey". No 'friends' or family know the name, and wont do until after the birth, for a few reasons.

:sleep: someone carry me off to bed and wake me up on april 21st:sleep:


----------



## gilz82

I can totally understand that Vbaby, unless you are like Madly or Madcat and have been calling your baby their name throughout your pregnancy i think it will be strange to start saying a name.

I imagine it'll be really strange talking about Callan or Noah instead of the jellybean. I've actually called the baby jellybean so much that 90% of people who know me well now ask about the jellybean not the baby :haha:

And Madcat, Bart is just so wrong, so glad you managed to dodge that one. It would be fab if we could all just go to sleep today and then wake up and have babies. Are we sure none of us could design a time machine type thingy :rofl:


----------



## molly85

aoife??? thats a friend of mines name, niamh is another one i know.

whats your name vbaby? that might help.

eww i have only eatten a banana & brunch bar today


----------



## gilz82

Oh i can't eat banana when i feel sick Molly, think it's something to do with the texture.


----------



## vbaby3

Aoife and niamh are very common here molly.
And my name is 100%not irish!Its levina,kinda a made up name!

We've never told anyone our names either until babies were born madcat.
Not even our parents.Can't be doing with rude peoples opinions etc,We like to decide for ourselves without any outside influences!
Plus once baby is here and name is announced nobody would be bold enough to put it down!


----------



## gilz82

We are the same, apart from you girls we haven't told anyone the names we even like as i am so not in the mood for the whole "oh why did you pick that", "we don't like that" etc etc blah blah


----------



## PeanutBean

Well ladies you have a month after the birth to decide the name before you have to have the baby registered.


----------



## molly85

poor baby just being baby for a month


----------



## vbaby3

I just can't wait to see her wee face!!!!!
Wonder if she'll look like my 2 boys,they're very similar,and completely gorgeous!!
Imagine if we don't make such beautiful girls,and its only gorgeous boys we make!
The 10 wk countdown is here,gonna start getting my hospital bag together and washing all the baby clothes and stuff.I feel very excited today for some reason!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

> We've never told anyone our names either until babies were born madcat.
> Not even our parents.Can't be doing with rude peoples opinions etc,We like to decide for ourselves without any outside influences!
> Plus once baby is here and name is announced nobody would be bold enough to put it down

Exactly!...& i can think of one outside influence that we can both do without!:coffee:

I was just thinking Vbaby, when i should start washing all the clothes! and getting stuff for the hospital etc.

Actually,...we havent been calling our baby Bailey, so im like the rest of you, it will be weird to have him here and start calling him by his name!.
We have been calling him (wait for it)...."Wahwah!".....Dh came up with it, and when i said why?, he said "Because thats what he's going to do".:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm gonna get painting the nursery nxt wk and start washing the baby clothes and putting them away and packing the bag.
Then if she does come early I'm not running about like a lunatic trying to get stuff sorted.I still need a few toiletry things,but I have my jammies,dressing gown,nighty etc.
I think I have everything I'll need for baby for hospital.
Need to get all the baby stuff down form the attic too,the moses basket and bath and bouncer and sterilizer and stuff is up there,get them cleaned and ready for action!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Eh, I'm not so concerned with what the family thinks. It's our baby and if they want to moan about it, let them moan :smug:


----------



## PeanutBean

I sorted through all of Byron's clothes and got all those to 3 months out in a bag ready to be washed ages ago but haven't got round to washing them. Got enough dirty clothes and nappies to do! And my birth bag is mostly packed too. I made a list today of birth shopping. I'm going to prepare some herbal sachets for a healing bath for me and baby right after the birth and I have decided to get some raspberry leaf tea this time too.

We call our LO by name. Actually I call her weird stuff too. As we had both this name and Byron as options last time we joined the two words in a variety of ways and I guess it's force of habit to keep saying them! :haha:

I'm knackered and should really try sleep now. Got Byron on my own tonight.


----------



## gilz82

Wahwah is probably quite a good description Madcat :thumbup: I've already washed and ironed all the baby clothes and they are now in the drawers in the nursery. I couldn't help myself I did it all as we bought stuff really. 

I have nothing for my hospital bag, no jammies or nightie or gown. I'm really not very organised. Also must visit primark and buy some giant pants and possible also a pair of dark coloured joggies for coming home from the hospital in. Seriously starting to worry about leaking on clothes you can see it on.


----------



## sequeena

I have had ENOUGH!!! I spent £12 to get to Bridgend, which makes it £25 in 2 days and I have still not had a fucking scan. I went into gynaecology, didn't get my lady garden poked because of my 'past' (in other words they were scared shit I would go ape). I then asked about the scan, it was the only reason I was there and my doctor STRESSED I needed one. "Sorry, we don't do them in these circumstances" Then what fucking circumstances do you do them in!!!!!!!!

I have rung everyone possible - the birth centre, I spoke to the sister there, I rang my doctor who was only working half day so couldn't get through to him, I rang my midwife who was extremely shocked and angry.

Another doctor from my surgery is now on the case. He said he WILL get me what I need. He said it may take 45 minutes or so because the person he needs to speak to is in theatre but he will have an answer for me. He said I would probably have to go through to singleton and when I said I really could not afford anything else he said not to worry he will arrange me an *ambulance.* YES!!! He then asked me how I felt and said any changes I'm to ring him back immediately.

I get the feeling that whoever has fucked up is going to get kicked in the genitals. I have been refused scans by 3 hospitals in 2 days. I have spoken to doctors, consultants, midwives and sisters. I don't know what else to do. I can't carry on like this :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sequeena. I hope the new doctor sorts this out. It's disgraceful you've received so much misinformation.


----------



## sequeena

My doctor just called back, turns out the doctor at Bridgend was only on her first week in the job and was trying to be a goody 2 shoes rather than look after her patient!! He said he is going to ring the ultrasound department first thing. He said he could send me tonight but rather than me stress out, wait around all night and have nothing done he thinks it's better for me to stay at home. I should know by 9:10am tomorrow morning.

I just feel so let down now and I'm exhausted :(


----------



## PeanutBean

I bet you do. :( They're going to provide transport this time right?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well I have had a busy busy busy day :dohh:

:hugs: Molly so to hear you have this nasty bugs as well :( and also your Little Man pink :hugs: Not nice :nope:

Sequeena hon I replied in your journal...so sorry to hear you have been sent around the houses....at least someone whos sensible is on the case for you now :hugs:

Nice names ozzie and vbaby :) As you know vbaby my penultimate irish girls name is Aine/Aoine :cloud9: I just love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

madcat I am too leaking ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Something which I never had with Oliver and never thought I would get this time consider my very low probability of bf down to my breast reduction :wacko:

Happy New weeks to everyone :wohoo:......10wks and counting or if my MW is right I have 9wks as apparently I am measuring on par for my EDD date of 16th April :wohoo: 

And I`ve forgotten everything else :dohh:

Oh and my sister had her dating scan today and she is just over 14wks pregnant her EDD is 5th August :) So I will be an auntie again approx 3mths after Charlie is born! 
Hope your all having a good eve Ladies :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oops double post :dohh:


----------



## molly85

matt jut helped me ort the newborn & 0-3 stuff. lol we have loads of 0-3. So do I buy more or wait and ee if we get given any?

my mum coming over on saturday to help sort my 3-6 which will be washed. 
Button down nighty girl or what for the hospital and home matts on teh do your bag nag


----------



## gilz82

Well girls I have a new weird pregnancy symptom to throw in the mix. For weeks I've been getting leg cramps at night. Tonight in the bath my toes decided to cramp up and my second toe actually got stuck under my big toe on each foot. Actually so gross I nearly :sick: I had to physically put it back in the right place and I hate touching my feet. What is that all about :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz that is horrid! I've only actually ever had cramp once in my life and that was in late pregnancy with Byron. I was pretty stressed about it. I was away form home for work on my own and it was in the middle of the night and I had to drive back from Newcastle the next day. I was terrified of it cramping again the whole drive back and my leg was sore for days! I think there is some stuff aout deficiencies in the diet that can bring it on. In the depths of my memory I suspect calcium but may well be wrong. You should do a google. If you're getting it a lot it might help to boost whatever in your diet.

I'm getting another migraine. Night numbers 2 of it. Not impressed. The coughing is bad enough without it racking my brains too. Going to come off the laptop.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut, i had been resisting googling it cos you know there is always something bad comes up when you google stuff :haha: however i did google pregnancy leg cramps this morning and you are right it can be caused by calcium deficiency and magnesium deficiency. 

Think i'll try to give the mw a phone later and just ask if there is anything i should add to my diet as i get them every night now.

I hope your migraine wasn't too bad and has cleared up now :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All:flower:

Urgh gilz!, bet your feet looked weird when that happened!:shrug:
i get cramp now and then, not often, but pre pregnancy as well, only in bed when i stretch without realising it, in my calf, and OH THE PAIN!!!!!:cry:


Well, i had a truely crap night last night. i did nothing but toss and turn the whole night through, if it wasnt my hip it was my bump being uncomfortable, the two were in competition.:cry:
Every time i tossed&turned so did DH, i knew i was disturbing his sleep too, only he has to get up for work, i said to him this morning that id move into the spare room, but he said no, he didnt want me to(bless).


----------



## gilz82

My feet looked liked horrible little hobbitty feet :sick:

Sorry you had such a rubbish night hon, i'm the same when my OH is home i feel so guilty about my rumbling about keeping him up. Glad your DH decided not to banish you to the spare room though :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I'm having a bad one. Migraine stuck around on/off all night, mostly because Byron came in and disturbed my sleep so much. Felt horrendous this morning. Went to toilet and water full of blood which seriously scared me til I realised where it was coming from! Then I threw up everywhere. :( Going to the doctor at 11. I give up. My whole trunk is killing me from the coughing.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut :hugs: hopefully the Dr will be able to say something constructive and give you something to make you feel a little bit better.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Peanut hon :hugs: I hope the Dr gives you some answers and help :thumbup:

madcat am with you on the restless night :( my 3rd in a row....its this damn numb pelvis/hips/leg thing that keeps on waking me up :wacko:

Gilz hon I get something very similar in my toes esp when they are cold....do you like milk :shrug: I find it helps and have drank it in both pregnancies by the pint...great esp if your feeling :sick: unwell :thumbup: thinking on madcat if you can abide it also I suggest drinking a glass of an eve it cures nighttime heartburn for me :) and if I forget the heartburn is horrendous so I know it works :thumbup:

Well today am waiting in for deliveries of our new mobile phones and hopefully our TV although the dispatch email was a little unclear if this would be delivered today too :dohh:....I hope so :) I plan on cleaning my living room and kitchen so not too much work and washing our bedding saves DH doing it over the weekend :thumbup: Am such a good wife :rofl: MIL is having Oliver after school for tea again so am on my own until 5.30pm planning on getting another coconut bath after deliveries have arrived...lush!


----------



## gilz82

I do like milk Madly but don't tend to drink it other than in tea. I will definitely start drinking a glass a day to see if that helps, thank you :hugs:

I hope your tv arrives with your new phones, then you've got everything sorted for the weekend and you can totally relax.

I really need to get some bath stuff, i only ever have just normal water and its a tad boring :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome hon :hugs: I find that cravendale tastes better and always drink milk cold :thumbup:

I hope the TV arrives today too:thumbup:....I was going to suggest to DH we switch the living room around for a change when we do our spring clean in prep for Charlies arrival....he tells me hes going to take a few days hol from work to give me an hand :) Our cellar needs urgently decluttering and we think its best done on a school day so we dont have our little helper around :rofl: I feel that once our cellar is cleaned out we can moved things into the cellar which we want to store for elsewhere in the house and then I can start to do all the washing and prepare each room once the clutter has gone :thumbup: Sounds like a good plan :)

Oh my coconut bath stuff is from asda its white and called `comforting` not expensive and I even wash my hair in it and it doesnt turn greasy like it does with other products :) I prefer lush but its an expensive treat albeit really the only thing I treat myself too :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh it's Cravendale milk we use anyway, i think it's lovely.

M sister totally loves Lush stuff and there are a few things from there i do like, but i've got super sensitive skin so i'm always wary about spending too much money there incase i end up swollen or spotty.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m a big lush fan and mainly buy the bath bombs, massage bars and I also use their moisturiser :) I like the fact that its all natural products and they use a lot of fruit and veg in their products :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Actually,ive only had heart burn(bad) that one night, i havent suffered it since!, but thanks for the tip madly:thumbup:
Its a pain waiting in for deliveries and they never turn up, im waiting for a changing table top but it doesnt say when(&the tracking code doesnt work), but after waiting in yesterday i couldnt be bothered, so iv been to tesco and ive loitered around the library looking for some bathtime reading this morning.

Peanut your health(or lack of it) sounds a shambles these days:hugs:
glad youre getting yourself down the docs, what was with the blood in the toilet?, let us know how you get on anyway!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I`m a big lush fan and mainly buy the bath bombs, massage bars and I also use their moisturiser :) I like the fact that its all natural products and they use a lot of fruit and veg in their products :)

dont you just love walking into Lush?. been ages since i have though, our nearest is chester about 40mins away.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm back and as expected there's nothing to be done for me but at least I can tell work I've been. She listened to my chest and couldn't hear anything. I walked into the corridor and started wheezing and hacking. What are they listening for if not that? I don't get it. Anyway the only treatment seems to be antibiotics but there's no indication of bacterial infection so that's that. I just have to carry on hacking til I get over it.

The blood madcat was from the 'other' place because of the strain from coughing.

We got Byron into nursery i was just not capable to look after him. Feel bit better now and can just rest now. DH finishes at 2 so will come back and walk the dog then fetch Byron. He's got a bad cough now too but doesn't seem anything like as bad as ms fortunately.

It's ridiculous how ill i've been this preg, well since returning to work after Byron really. I've never known anything like it, even when I had glandular fever. I clearly don't have the constitution to be a full time working mum. Such a shame then that I'm stuck with it


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut i'm sorry the doc was rubbish and didn't give you anything to help :hugs:

Hopefully you'll manage to get some rest this afternoon and maybe that'll help you feel a teeny bit better.

Has anyone heard from Sequeena? I hope she's ok? Also was it Nomore's scan today? My pregnancy brain is all jumbled.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH bloody hell peanut, fat lot of use the docs were then!.

Pregnancy certainly doesnt agree with you in the slightest, it must affect your immune system something awful is all i can think of. I dont know how you have got through to be honest. I moan about not sleeping but in comparison mine is a breeze!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I`m a big lush fan and mainly buy the bath bombs, massage bars and I also use their moisturiser :) I like the fact that its all natural products and they use a lot of fruit and veg in their products :)
> 
> dont you just love walking into Lush?. been ages since i have though, our nearest is chester about 40mins away.Click to expand...

Oh I love it madcat :) I could easily work in that place :lol: well at least I would be able to give a good accurate account of the products :haha:

Oh peanut hon I am so sorry the Dr was of no help :hugs: am with you on suffering this pregnancy more than my last :( For some reason I pick up every bug going whe normally my immune system is as strong as an ox :shrug:

Well our TV arrived :wohoo: and its bloody massive :haha: I dont think I realised just how big it was going to be :wacko: I think re-arranging the living room and erecting to the wall might be a damn good option :thumbup: I have also attempted to start cleaning however split a crap load of rabbit food across the kitchen floor and got myself all hot and bothered and really annoyed trying to clean it up so I downed tools made a cup of tea and sat down with the biscuit tin :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Yay for the new tv :wohoo: Madly and quite right on the tea and biscuits front, the rabbit food will still be there in half an hour!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee Madly! Sounds like something I would do! I used to get fed up with things all the time and just throw them down and start sobbing! :lol:

Today is DH's birthday! We're going out for tea. I have to get a mess of Valentine cards for people! ARGH! Card Factory here I come! It's been nice to have a little extra money this month (anniversary/birthday gifts). I'm trying to save most of it though so we have a little cushion :thumbup:

Sorry you are poorly Peanut :-( It's no fun!


----------



## madcatwoman

Finally saw my dad today (no sign of him since december 23rd 2010 when i visited him for the umpteenth time). saw him sat in a cafe in a town that is 5 mins away from where i live. Miserable sod, you would have least thought he'd visit his 30 week pregnant daughter when he was that close. I didnt go into the cafe.
Anyone else got a parent that just cant deal with their daughter being all grown up?:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks all. :hugs: It's weird as with Byron I bad nothing til the very end. DH would catch stuff but I never got anything then since Jan last year we've both been endlessly ill. Provided DH doesn't get too ill I'm on easy street for the weekend so hopefully I'll mend. I didn't expect the doctor to be able to do anything which is why I didn't go all week.

Wasn't nomore's scan next week or has a week gone by already without my noticing?! I also am hoping sequeena is ok. :(

I can't wait for spring...


----------



## gilz82

Peanut you could be right Nomore's scan might be next week, i get so much stuff jumbled up in my head these days it would scare you.


----------



## madcatwoman

youre not the only one waiting for spring, it was quite mild out this morning, i drove with the car window down for some air, and just thought how nice it will be to (hopefully get some decent weather). Ive also seen the first batch of the cutest little lambs in a field today!


----------



## gilz82

It's not like spring in sunny scotland today :cry: it's cold and grey and not surprisingly it's raining!! soooooo depressing

But this should make you girls smile, it just made my day :thumbup:

https://www.wimp.com/sleepingbaby/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz that is hilarious :haha:

Well am almost finished cleaning just gotta clean the sofa (its leather :dohh:) and vac the room also gotta put the washing away :wohoo: Then am all done. One delivery still to arrive...DHs phone coming direct from Orange no sign yet though.....desparate for a bath wanna get clean :wacko: Just taking a break dont wanna overdo it again :(

madcat I cant believe your Dad still hasnt been intouch :nope: my parents are such odd creatures as well pretty much `out of sight out of mind` springs to mind :sad1: Worst still DS is pretty much ignored by my parents whilst my sisters DD is lavished with attention so I dont reckon Charlie will get a look in either considering my sisters 2nd baby is due not long after Charlie is born :growlmad: They have my sisters DD overnight and have never ever ever had Oliver overnight not once and hes over 5 now. I`ve got use to it infact I have grown up with it so its the norm its my boys I feel sorry for...at the minute Oliver doesnt understand but one day he will realise and start asking questions its then that I worry cause honestly I wouldnt know what to say :nope: Its very sad hon when our parents start behaving like this :(


----------



## gilz82

Parents are odd creatures aren't :wacko:

It's sad that your parents don't give Oliver the same attention as his cousin. I know how that feels. I've only got one cousin and he's a few years old than me. He was my granny's golden boy could never do any wrong, she would have done anything for him. My mum found it really hard explaining to us that it was nothing we had done that had caused it, it was just my gran.

Even when i was older and could drive etc i used to go down and go for her shopping and stuff and my cousin, by this point in his 20's and never to be seen by my gran, was still the golden boy. 

You really just can't win.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon :thumbup:

Like I said one day Oliver is going to realise (if he hasnt already!) and ask questions which is heartbreaking tbh :sad1: I`m the one out of the three of us (I have two sisters) that dont give my parents one minute of trouble and I never bother them if we are having problems or whatever which just get on with it. My parents always expect me to help out if they need it and put us on a guilt trip (me and DH) if we say we cant or whatever :( where as one of my sisters will throw a strop to get her own way and the other wont do nothing for free she expects to be paid for everything :trouble: I do often feels like am taken advantage of but am overall too nice to say no and I guess they know that. Infact when we christened Oliver my dad made this big issue about paying for the catering I nearly had an heart attack :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

I think DH is more annoyed with my dad than i am, that he hasnt made any effort to see me. 

My dad is strange too. He looked after me when growing up, protected me from my mother who was a pretty evil woman all considered but he's never been able to cope with my growing up, moving in with DH, getting married and now to top it off- having a baby(god forbid!:shrug:).

Theres constantly something wrong in his life and more often than not blamed it on me for moving on in one form or another, goes into countless moods and waits for me to chase him up to make things better for him, only with a family on its way ive decided that doing this simply 'has to stop'....hence not seeing him since last year.

But one thing he has always made clear is that he is not interested in the whole grandparenting thing. Which is fine, ive always knew where he stands on this, but unfortunately this only leaves me with my in laws as an option.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat that's not a great option either tho is it, well maybe your FIL but not MIL :grr:

I have to say i'm pretty lucky, my dad is a super geek but he's a nice guy and i can't imagine how hard it must have been for him raising 4 daughters after my mum died. Sometimes he makes things more complex than they need to be but it's because he fits into the category of people with too much intelligence too little common sense.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Oh peanut,i don't even know what to say,hope you can rest today and feel better soon.xx

God seems like I'm so lucky when it comes to family.I'm very close to mine,and dh's family come a very close 2nd to mine(except his dad,but his mam and dad are split up,so don't see him often!)His mam is an absolute pet,and I love his sisters as though they were my own!My children are so lucky to have them too,and absolutely adore their cousins.
Well I'm up to my eyes today,was out grocery shopping this morning and now trying to get through the cleaning.All dh's family are coming down tomorrow for the night,its his birthday so we're havin a wee party for him.
So nice of dh!!He decided to throw himself a party,and its muggins here that ends up doing all the organising.
Hope you all manage to sleep well over the wk end,don't wanna rub it in but I literally go asleep about 10.30/11pm,normally wake at about 4 for a pee,then straight back to sleep til 1 of the boys wakes me,usually oran at about 7am.I just sleep right thru!
Maybe my body is too wise to whats coming in a couple of months so grabbing the sleep now while it can!
Now thats my wee break over,so off to do another bit of work!


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby you are just showing off with all your sleep over there :haha:

Have a fantastic party, and don't let your DH get away with you looking after everything and everyone just cos it's his birthday!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Vbaby, youre very lucky with your sleep:thumbup:

Gilz, your dad sounds lovely..and raising FOUR daughters too!...poor guy ha ha ha :haha: How old were you when you lost your mum?.

Its been five years since i gave my mum one last chance, but even now MIL wont let it rest and keeps asking after her all the time, really pisses me off. and every time my reply is the same "ive no idea". I'll never work out why i was the only one of 3 that she hated so much, although i do know i was an accident (the delightful trip to a hospital was described to me in such beautiful detail the day she tried to get shot of me). I guess maybe thats it,she just didnt want another, and certainly didnt want a girl. But its funny, i dont miss her because you dont miss what you never had and people find that hard to understand.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

All I can say Ladies is that I hope I dont turn out with the weird ways my parents have :thumbup:

Am with you madcat no go with my parents and def a no go with MIL or step-FIL on that count :trouble: Now FIL is a different story hes lovely :)

Finished my cleaning and put the washing away too...Still waiting on that delivery so still waiting on that bath/shower :dohh: DH has rang them and they say delivery anytime up to 6pm :growlmad: I bet they come as DH gets home with Oliver at 5.30pm and am still sat here smelly :dohh:

Well I have suggested a room switch around to DH....Hes says we will have a go when he gets home albeit I wont be switching furniture around :)

vbaby dont do all the work you`ll be knackered make sure your DH helps out :thumbup: Am not fit to be able to do the whole house in one day now :dohh: a little at a time....I have only done two rooms today and have had to take oodles of breaks inbetween I get so tired .... am so glad DH is taking a few days off work to help with our big spring clean of the whole house am not sure I would have the stamina to do it all on my own :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: ladies! I'm very lucky with my family too, less so DH's, but not like some of you. We've never quite been estranged from any of them. I don't understand the way some people parent. :nope:

Well I've just woken. DH is just back so is running out with the dog and whipping round the house plus doing me some rather late lunch before collecting Byron. I feel disgusting for the sleep and full of naptime headache. Hope I get proper sleep tonight and feel a bit more normal tomorrow.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> All I can say Ladies is that I hope I dont turn out with the weird ways my parents have :thumbup:
> 
> Am with you madcat no go with my parents and def a no go with MIL or step-FIL on that count :trouble: Now FIL is a different story hes lovely :)
> 
> Finished my cleaning and put the washing away too...Still waiting on that delivery so still waiting on that bath/shower :dohh: DH has rang them and they say delivery anytime up to 6pm :growlmad: I bet they come as DH gets home with Oliver at 5.30pm and am still sat here smelly :dohh:
> 
> Well I have suggested a room switch around to DH....Hes says we will have a go when he gets home albeit I wont be switching furniture around :)
> 
> vbaby dont do all the work you`ll be knackered make sure your DH helps out :thumbup: Am not fit to be able to do the whole house in one day now :dohh: a little at a time....I have only done two rooms today and have had to take oodles of breaks inbetween I get so tired .... am so glad DH is taking a few days off work to help with our big spring clean of the whole house am not sure I would have the stamina to do it all on my own :rofl:

Yes my FIL is ok, but hes very much a business man rather than family man, so i cant see or even imagine him doing much baby sitting:haha:

Madly your house must be dead clean!!:thumbup:

Well, our changing table top has arrived at last!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Oh Vbaby, youre very lucky with your sleep:thumbup:
> 
> Gilz, your dad sounds lovely..and raising FOUR daughters too!...poor guy ha ha ha :haha: How old were you when you lost your mum?.
> 
> Its been five years since i gave my mum one last chance, but even now MIL wont let it rest and keeps asking after her all the time, really pisses me off. and every time my reply is the same "ive no idea". I'll never work out why i was the only one of 3 that she hated so much, although i do know i was an accident (the delightful trip to a hospital was described to me in such beautiful detail the day she tried to get shot of me). I guess maybe thats it,she just didnt want another, and certainly didnt want a girl. But its funny, i dont miss her because you dont miss what you never had and people find that hard to understand.

I can def understand the `never had dont miss` mentality hon :hugs:

I have never really had my parents attention...I was the the grade a pupil, never got into trouble, helped loads around the house and never caused my parents any bother sort of child/teen. My sisters have caused them countless problems but still I always seem to be sort of ignored. If I dont call my mum I dont tend to hear from her for days and when I do talk to her you can tell she doesnt really have time to speak with me and I always get the `not interested` sort of feeling down the line. However like I said the minute they want us to do something that all changes. I hardly see my Mum nor does Oliver maybe once a week if not once a fortnight she only live about 10mins drive away :sad1: It does upset me because I know its not the same for my younger sister...everything is dropped for her. My parents always have this way of turning any situation to focus attention on them :nope: I have grow up with this and so I dont miss it and am more and more excepting of it as time goes on but I find it hard when it comes to Oliver and of course now with Charlie on the way.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat i totally understand what you mean by saying you don't miss what you never had. I have a similar type position with one of my sisters where our relationship is horrible. I gave up years ago as i just don't have the energy any more and people often say those same type things to me. My response is similar to yours in that as a grown up i've never had a proper relationship with her so i don't miss it.

I was 21 when my mum died and one sister was 16 and then the twins 15. I actually think he got them at the hardest stage to handle as single parent, all that teenage angst and turmoil coupled with grief. Didn't help i'd moved out a couple of years before that point so i wasn't even there all the time to try and help him.

Madly please only have a furniture supervising role tonight no actual moving!!

Sorry your nap left you feeling icky Peanut :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz your dad sounds amazing :) must have been really hard raising daughters....not sure my dad copes so well and theres 3 of us although my mums around.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes madcat its all clean :)

I do a big clean every two weeks and a top up clean on the alt week iykwim. This was big clean week although my big spring clean mid-end of March will be cleaning out cupboards, washing blinds and curtains and so forth :) We do it twice yearly although it gets a top up as and when needed :thumbup: I go mad and do everything in everyroom .... absolutely every nook and cranny :) We do it at Christmas and mid-year although we didnt do at Christmas as I wanted to do before Charlie arrives so didnt see the point :dohh: My house is dead clean and half the time you wouldnt know I have a 5yr old except all the toys :) I cant bare mess or dirt :rofl: Its my OCCD it drives DH mental :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i was like you, dont mean to blow my own trumpet, but i never had the teenage moods and never gave my parents problems or cause to worry, didnt even go out drinking let alone doing anything else. Yet, like you say with your sister, my bother caused so much trouble its unimaginable, i cant even begin to list what he did, he was as evil as my mother really but my mother never once punished him( as a child or a teen) and yet she would do her best to batter my bedroom door down (with my dad in the middle) trying to stop me from getting a battering or say things to me no mother should ever say.
It seems it doesnt always pay to be good!!.

Yet from all this, there are lessons to be learnt and things i know a mother should never do, so i hope im richer for it.

Gilz, what a terrible age to loose your mother, at 21 i think youre more aware of it than at any other younger age group.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat. :( Sadly in such cases it has nothing to do with the child at al and no doubt wouldn't have mattered what you'd done.

My mum's mum died when she was 8 and her dad couldn't cope so he packed her and her brother off to horrid boarding school then disowned her when she was 18. All contact was eventually broken before I was born and I don't know he ever knew I existed which I resented as my dad's died when he was about 21 but only blamed him for. My aunt did our family tree before she died a few years ago and tracked him down - he'd died I think 7 years previously.


----------



## vbaby3

He He He madly,I'm the same and once I get started I can't sit til its all done.Though now I am making sure I rest in between!
I dusted and hoovered the bedrooms on wednesday and cleaned the bathrooms and landing and stairs yesterday.Just did the sitting room so far today,so its all shiny.
Also sorted through toys when I got back from shopping,and got some smaller toys boxes for smaller toys!!
Dh wonders how my ocd comes into play even for sorting kids toys!!!!He's hoping it doesn't rub off on them too much!
So still need to do kitchen and hall and make a cheesecake.
Will do the kitchen when boys are in bath with dh.
Girls who don't already have kids,see as soon as they start to be mobile EVERYTHING takes 10 times as long to do!!!
My sitting room took over an hr and half there with the 2 boys 'helping'!
If they weren't here I would have flown thru it lol!

Sorry some of your familys are less than wonderful.All we can do is learn from these things and make sure we don't repeat any of these things with our own kids.
My mam was amazing,but we used to be nearly scared of my dad!!He's definately softened as he's gotten older and dotes far more on his grandkids than he did on us.
Thats why I love so much the way dh gets on with the boys,he's really great,they have so much fun,and the welcome he gets when he comes home in the evening just makes his day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree madcat hon I think it makes me a better mummy for experiencing what I have and yes I agree it seems it doesnt always pay to be good :wacko: I however will always try to be the best parent I can be so at least I take something away from this experience!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> He He He madly,I'm the same and once I get started I can't sit til its all done.Though now I am making sure I rest in between!
> I dusted and hoovered the bedrooms on wednesday and cleaned the bathrooms and landing and stairs yesterday.Just did the sitting room so far today,so its all shiny.
> Also sorted through toys when I got back from shopping,and got some smaller toys boxes for smaller toys!!
> Dh wonders how my ocd comes into play even for sorting kids toys!!!!He's hoping it doesn't rub off on them too much!
> So still need to do kitchen and hall and make a cheesecake.
> Will do the kitchen when boys are in bath with dh.
> Girls who don't already have kids,see as soon as they start to be mobile EVERYTHING takes 10 times as long to do!!!
> My sitting room took over an hr and half there with the 2 boys 'helping'!
> If they weren't here I would have flown thru it lol!
> 
> Sorry some of your familys are less than wonderful.All we can do is learn from these things and make sure we don't repeat any of these things with our own kids.
> My mam was amazing,but we used to be nearly scared of my dad!!He's definately softened as he's gotten older and dotes far more on his grandkids than he did on us.
> Thats why I love so much the way dh gets on with the boys,he's really great,they have so much fun,and the welcome he gets when he comes home in the evening just makes his day!

Sounds just like me hon and I def prefer to do it when Oliver isnt here because he likes to `help` and it takes ten times as long :haha: I wonder how I am going to manage it all when Charlie gets here :dohh: Def makes me glad we have a little house am not sure I could manage to clean a bigger one :wacko: 

Blah still NO DELVERY :trouble: I want a wash!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I agree madcat hon I think it makes me a better mummy for experiencing what I have and yes I agree it seems it doesnt always pay to be good :wacko: I however will always try to be the best parent I can be so at least I take something away from this experience!

you said it all.

for a long time i didnt want kids, not because of what had happened, but there was just nothing maternal in me to want them, and DH used to worry and say "you know you won't turn out to be like your mum dont you?"...he was always concerned about it,but as you say if anything i think it sends you in the opposite direction.

Peanut, how traumatic that must have been for your mum when she was a little girl, not only to loose her mum but to be sent away somewhere so strange and effectivly loose her dad too.:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

For me it made me more determined to be a mum and be a good one at that. However that said I do give myself an hard time when I think I am failing Oliver :sad1: I have such determination to be a good mum because I know I am/can be that its hard to take a fall ... for instance right now where my work is concerned. It does knock my confidence because Oliver is my world as will Charlie be and I have a passion to make everything for them different to what it was for me. I hate it when it doesnt quite work out like that but then I guess its down to the scars I carry from my childhood :shrug: 

I think you will be a great mummy simply because of your childhood hon and thats not a bad thing :thumbup: Its a good thing because it will simply make you stronger :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I believe that been a good parent is not about laying down the rules and been strict to make sure your children grow up to be good people...I think its about compromise and excepting you wont always get it right :) raising children is a learning curve and I think its ok to get that wrong sometimes...its excepting your not always right as a parent thats the hard thing to grasp!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw it is so sad that there are so many children - now adults - that have had such hard childhoods or troubled relationships. i am very lucky to have had the childhood i had and i attempt to emuliate that every day with our ds - 

we were in the waiting room for our scan today and there was a youngish couple, and you know you look around the room and all the couples are excited and lovey dovey, well this one looked proper down in the dumps. they were the sort that just reeked of accidental pregnancy and not happy about it you know. well another youngish couple came out the scan room and went ah hello mate how are you, the guy from the miserable couple went aw i see you guys are in the same situation as us, they went well not really a situation we are happy, how are you guys you happy, the guy goes not at first but its not me having IT is it - he properly emphasised the it. the other couple sort of made their excuses as left 

i couldnt get over it! if you dont want to be there GO let that poor woman get over you and bring the child up in a loving home instead of one where the dad refers to his child as it!

grrr pet hate - no where near as bad as you ladies but i hate it! i give that couple one or two arguments maximum once her baby is here!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG NOMORE thats terrible :( That poor woman I bet she was motified!

How did your scan go? did you get pics :)


----------



## sequeena

look at my beautiful baby! I have to go for a rescan in a few weeks though because they think i may have lost some amniotic fluid.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely scan pic sequeena hon :)

I commented in your journal but wanted to say incase the hospital didnt amniotic fluid replenishes itself so fxed your rescan will be just fine :)


----------



## sequeena

aw thanks madly x they did say not to worry its just that they dont routinely scan at 15 weeks so dont really know how much there should be at this stage x


----------



## madcatwoman

I never thought about that madly, the pressure that i might put on myself to be such a good mum and such an opposite to my mother, i hope i dont give myself a hard time when it doesnt all go according to plan but i can see how easily it might happen:nope:

Nomore,what you were saying about the waiting room and the couples, when you sit in these waiting rooms you gaze at such a wide variety of people and their social positions dont you, and as you say, you can tell who are happy&in love with the situation and you can tell who has had an 'accident'&not so happy. Then you see the Girls sitting there with their mothers and you think "i bet those two had a right row when'mum' found out' and now trying to make the best of a situation!!.

sequeena, make sure you drink lots and lots of water, that will do your fluid levels wonders...make you pee alot, but worth it!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you always do, you see so many different types of people in those rooms, the guy was just such a knob head! he honestly looked like he couldnt have cared less, you never know he might have gone in there seen baby and then all of a sudden bonded or something but highly doubt it. 

my scan was lovely, went really well got some nice pics will put them up in the am, feeling really ill today so having early night second ds is in bed i will follow lol, totally looks like a boy i think i can see what i think is the nub and its in a boy position i think! i think i am never really good at looking for them lol - will just have to wait 8 weeks to find out if my suspicisions are correct lol

aw sequeena cute pics! so glad that everything is ok! i agree just make sure you drink lots of water! yay for getting another scan in a couple of weeks too!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> I never thought about that madly, the pressure that i might put on myself to be such a good mum and such an opposite to my mother, i hope i dont give myself a hard time when it doesnt all go according to plan but i can see how easily it might happen:nope:
> 
> Nomore,what you were saying about the waiting room and the couples, when you sit in these waiting rooms you gaze at such a wide variety of people and their social positions dont you, and as you say, you can tell who are happy&in love with the situation and you can tell who has had an 'accident'&not so happy. Then you see the Girls sitting there with their mothers and you think "i bet those two had a right row when'mum' found out' and now trying to make the best of a situation!!.
> 
> sequeena, make sure you drink lots and lots of water, that will do your fluid levels wonders...make you pee alot, but worth it!

madcat I think its one of the reasons why I had PD after Oliver was born :sad1:

When your pregnant you have this idea how everything will work out and when Oliver was born ill it knocked me for six :cry: I wasnt meant to have a sick baby it wasnt part of my plan and yes I did struggle to cope been the mum with the baby on neonatal...it was a scary time for both me and DH. I kept thinking it was my fault he was ill and that I was already a crap mum and of course once he came home all I could think was `I made you ill` it was totally not what I planned at all :nope: I once remember on the bus this young mum commenting and asking how I managed to make it look so easy (I was 23 at the time)....my baby was well looked after, me with my washed and styled hair, painted nails and make-up I probably looked this one of those celeb mums but inside I was crumbling and thought `you have no idea!` :sad1: I think that was the moment I realised I was ill :wacko:

I blame alot of it on striving to be perfect....Am not striving for my parents approval indeed I gave up on that a long time ago but I always have a need to right the wrong in everything and yes again I think it does have alot to do with my childhood and upbringing.

With Charlie I am already seeing those crazy traits....the need to make labour different and the need to make up time with Oliver which I lost because I was so ill. I know I cant get that time back which I lost with Oliver and he was so little he will never know how Mummy was ill when he was born but I will always know :( I am planning on plenty of Me, Oliver and Charlie time esp in the 6wk summer school holidays :) I know this time will be different plus I am so much stronger these days I know everything will be just peachy....leaving work behind was part of my plan!


----------



## PeanutBean

We are our own worst enemy with the impossible standards we set for ourselves as mothers. I try hard to not think "I'm a bad mum" but I do sometimes catch myself doing it. I think children are far more forgiving than we might thunk and we should be equally forgiving of them too. We're all only human and trying to do our best and that has to be enough. I think my childhood has definitely taught me to stick it out with family and that it's important to love one another even if we sometimes hate one another! (I'm obviously not talking about accepting entirely unacceptable behaviour.). I think part of it is my mum sticking by my depressive dad and the way we have all come through the worst times understanding one another better.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> We are our own worst enemy with the impossible standards we set for ourselves as mothers. I try hard to not think "I'm a bad mum" but I do sometimes catch myself doing it. I think children are far more forgiving than we might thunk and we should be equally forgiving of them too. We're all only human and trying to do our best and that has to be enough. I think my childhood has definitely taught me to stick it out with family and that it's important to love one another even if we sometimes hate one another! (I'm obviously not talking about accepting entirely unacceptable behaviour.). I think part of it is my mum sticking by my depressive dad and the way we have all come through the worst times understanding one another better.

I totally agree Peanut hon :thumbup:

I think the things we experience in life make us more able to deal with things :thumbup: Kinda like we have more patience in a sense. I certainly think it has where I`m concerned and I sincerely think that the childhood and up bringing I had has made me the person I am today and I am proud of me in a lot of ways and wouldnt change that!


----------



## madcatwoman

Nomore, yeh get those scan pics up, if theres a nub clear enough to see i'll have a go at guessing!. ... Im a terrible people watching in waiting rooms(or anywhere), im always looking at someone at the corner of my eye trying to weigh them up:haha:, i just can help myself!!:wacko:

I hope i never get PND madly, but i can see how easily it might happen. DH&I were joking the other day in the nusery, and i was 'acting out' the "Oh i dont know why baby keeps crying, ive done his nappy, fed him,he not too hot he's not too cold and hes still crying, what am i doing wrong.....wahhhhh",i said it all in jest like, but DH said "I dont want you getting post natal depression!!"

I definately wont have to strive to prove anything to my dad, & obviously not my mum, but in effort not to have MIL interferring i might feel that way.


----------



## PeanutBean

You should be proud of you madly! We all have our own journeys that shape us. I think being more forgiving of ourselves as mothers helps us be more forgiving of others too. I suspect often our judgements of others (especially other mums) reflect our own insecurities. My sil is certainly like that and I think in her heart she knows it's so. Or maybe it's the other way round and being less judgemental of others makes us more forgiving of ourselves!

Sorry if this is a tangent, I'm currently rowing about whether smoking in pregnancy is child abuse or not! Everything seems to be so black and white with no consideration of others' circumstances. Makes me feel sad. Sometimes as well as our own worst enemy we are the enemies of other women too!

I have such a migraine. I should so not be on here! But I can't lie down as the coughing is too painful and sitting up doing nothing is boring!


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, i really dont know how you havent coughed that little baby out yet:growlmad:

OH i agree, us women are really terrors for judging other women, i admit ive done it, and youre right, we dont know their circumstances, sometimes we might be right in our judgements but at other times could be so terribly wrong.

Dh is off down the pub later (I did get 2 days notice this time). I think i'll jump in the bath in a mo, stretch out (baby b feels like hes in a tight ball ever so low down, i need stretch out) and read my book - as it happens...called the "Bad mothers handbook":haha: looks funny though!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol at your book! Is it good?

I probably will come across some sort of puritanical now but I consciously strive to not judge parents. Of course I get disgusted and think things are awful and shouldn't be done but I caveat it with consideration for why people are doing it. Why is that mother putting tea in a bottle for a 2 month old - probably ignorance and handed down old information. Why is that mother smoking - probably because she lives in a poor area and has little better to do or maybe doesn't understand the effects or maybe has an abusive partner or tough life and a fag keeps her sane. Etc. It's hard but I think it's right which is why I do it and endlessly have debates with people on here who see every situation as black and white! :lol:

I don't know if it makes me a better person or just a different one bur I really hope that it will help my children to grow up to be open minded people who think deeply about the world and people before laying judgement.

Lesson over!

Jeez my head. What I wouldn't give for ibuprofen. Cough is definitely slowing down a bit. Just the three day migraine to sort out and perhaps tomorrow won't be so bad...


----------



## gilz82

Oh I have that book Madcat I've never gotten round to reading it. 

Glad your bean is ok Sequeena, hopefully the fluid will sort itself out without any further intervention :hugs:

Nomore congrats on your scan :wohoo: sorry you are feeling ill now tho :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive read about 2 chapters of the book so far in the bath, its really quite amusing actually, Gilz, you should start reading it!:haha: Theres already been one accident with a condom, one senaile grandmother and a few other things.

Does anyone else's bump go really pointing with BH?, i notice mine in the bath and it seems to mould around the shape of baby b's head which is under my belly button and slightly off to the left.:wacko:. Must admit, i dont find them painful or uncomfortable but do find them slightly odd....do they get painful as time goes by?.


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine were never painful or even really uncomfortable last preg but this time I often feel winded which is pretty uncomfortable. I haven't actually looked at my bump during a bh, maybe I should try! Usually I'm in my tubigrip so can't tell anything!


----------



## gilz82

My bump looks like a bit like a unshelled monkey nut when I get a BH. The jellybean is definitely across my belly these days rather than breech. I'm pretty sure that's why my bump has got so much bigger these days to since he's not lying along the length of my body. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhh so impatient I want my baby now please!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's great your baby is transverse though gilz, half way to being the right way! Have you been trying all-fours with your head low? Lots of people have mentioned the babyspinners site for tips on turning baby.


----------



## gilz82

I haven't done anything yet Peanut I was slightly worried in case I did some damage to my weird shaped uterus. I'm back at the consultant in a fortnight, I think if she agrees the jellybean has turned round i'll definitely start working on getting him turned round. It would be good to avoid the c-section :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

wow only just caught up. 
Can't believe i'm not the only one with a screwed up childhood. I'm not sure children do always forgive as I never got over having my lovely grandma taken away Hep B and being left with a mum like a 13 year old who blamed me for everything and would get me in trouble with my dad constantly. She's not changed to this day but I am no longer her full time carer and am thankful for it. 

Eugh I went back to work and do not feel like I have had a great day.

Hopefully be back tomorrow more upbeat.

COngratz on the scans girls


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Molly, like I said I mean in the relatively normal realms of parenting. Ie. As mums we don't need to hate ourselves on those occasions when we are overwrought and snap unfairly. It's just life. I think pretending to be perfect just means our kids' opinions of us have further to fall when they reach the stage of realising we are people too! :haha:

My tummy is so hairy it's unreal. But not as hairy as my head is agonising. :(


----------



## gilz82

My tummy is so hairy these days too. It's really light thankfully but still hope it all falls out once the jellybean arrives. Is there nothing else you can take for your headache other than paracetamol Peanut?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine is hairy too!!!! Thank god I'm not alone :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine's dark! :cry:

I took para and codeine yesterday gilz (or maybe day before I forget) and it made no difference. Really I need ibuprofen but even that doesn't always touch a viral migraine. It'll pass one day! Three days is normally the most so fingers crossed this is the last day.

Ok tmi but I just went to the toilet and wiped a huge clot! (not from baby). I didn't know it was possible to pass so much blood! :shock: Rang my mum as she knows about these things and she says it really can bleed a lot. She also says the pain in my sides is pleurisy (is that spelt right?). She had it after a bad coughing do that went on a long time. I did google it as I wondered but figured I was just bruised but she said all rib pain like this from coughing is pleurisy. Fortunately the cough has really reduced through today so I hope with some rest and a cessation in the coughing I'll begin to mend. My tummy muscles have doubled their separation this week too! God what a total wreck I am! Trying to work out how best to whinge to my coursemate that gave me this without him feeling genuinely bad about it! :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Wow you are really going through it Peanut. As long as you know the bleeding is normal and glad that your cough has gotten a bit better today? 

Have any of you girls considered belly wrapping after the baby comes? I've noticed there quite a few threads about it in third tri. Sounds pretty good if it actually helps.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've resisted even looking at those threads! Is it meant to reduce baby bump? I don't really bother about stuff like that as I know if I looked into these things I'd get neurotic - like weighing myself. I found that with bf by uterus very quickly contracted. The thing that took longest was my pelvis going back as I was too wide at the bum for normal trousers for a couple of months after the birth even though I was otherwise plenty skinny (my legs were lovely!).

I had no idea piles could be so...productive! :blush: I saw a stupid episode of embarrassing bodies the other day with an elderly woman who had a prolapse and now it's haunting me! Though surely one week of coughing is not sufficient for that! :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Doubler!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just ate some apple pie with vanilla ice cream....yummy! Little man is kicking like crazy now :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Peanut its supposed to help reduce your bump quicker cos it provides support to your uterus and core muscles while they shrink back. 

I have to admit I have serious weight control issues and getting big and then back into shape was one of the things that worried me most about getting pregnant. I know that sounds really shallow but I'm a really self conscious person and I was so unhappy when I was over weight.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, ive read about those belly wraps, id consider getting one, for two reasons, a)im not BF so maybe belly will need some help, and b) my belly was pretty horrible& sticky out before so any help after being pregnant can only be good, would give it a try anyway.


----------



## gilz82

I was thinking the same thing about the fact I won't be bf either. There is so much info out there about how bf helps your uterus shrink back much quicker so I think I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## madcatwoman

mind you a friend started BF, she was very dissapointed to find her tummy was looking as big as ever, and with twins and one boy already she gave up in the end as she didnt have the time to deal with the demands of all of them.
So if the bands arent too dear, i'll be giving one a go, i also plan on do alot of walking and getting out with the pram come spring. (im so hoping we get a summer though).

PS - i got rid of my fruit ticker in the end, i felt it was telling porkies and maybe im thick, but i dont know what half the fruits look like anyway lol!!!.
Ive gone for a countdown'er instead!


----------



## PeanutBean

After the birth you get given exercises, or at least I was, aimed at strengthening all the muscles that are challenged through pregnancy and labour. I say this in cynical ignorance but suspect such a band would not really compensate for doing the exercises though it probably would claim to.


----------



## gilz82

A lot of the bands don't claim to replace the need for exercise and diet Peanut they just say they help speed up the process of your uterus shrinking back while you are doing all the other stuff you are supposed to. I dont have unrealistic expectations, like Madcat I plan to walk loads so if the band helps a little I'll be happy, plus it actually holds your tummy in when you are wearing it so won't wobble as much :haha: 

I had a rubbish night I'm so sore I can't get comfy regardless of what way I lie it's horrible. I really must tackle my housework today but can't be bothered :dohh:


Madcat I know what you mean about the fruit tickers, mine is bugging me too but I can't face a countdown one yet as it'd say I had another 3 months to go. That sounds like ages!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Mixed night. Byron woke me with rather affectionate cuddles (instead of smacking me) sadly at half 6! Only one coughing fit in the night and it was short. I have still woken with a migraine and/or earache. I'm not sure which is part of which or whether it's both. My chest is a little less sore for less coughing but best of all, no bleeding today! :happydance:

Another day at home healing. DH and Byron will be going out for the day I think so more lying in bed watching stuff on the laptop!

Hope you're all well today. Sorry you slept bad Gilz.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

well, when we're allowed to start exercising im nicking FIL rowing machine!:haha:

Well, another truely crap night, im not sure how long i slept for , but it couldnt be much, maybe half hour here and there, my hips have decided to go back to killing me(&not softly).

Peanut, good thing Byron decided on affection this morning instead of beating you!:haha:

I think next week i'll start thinking about my hospital bag, and buying things to put in it, and washing baby B's clothes:wacko:

DH was down the pub last night, aparently EVERYONE knows im pregnant, and i only told the village chippy!, Dh was getting the congrats from people he doesnt evenk now. He's well hung over too (stupid boy!), and a good note, his mate isnt going to the pub till april now, and thats when DH said hes going to stop drinking incase i need to be driven to the hospital.:winkwink:

finally done a 30 week bump photo, cant see any difference personally, but i do feel bigger, plus the skin on my hips has stretched since the last pic.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/6-your-bumps-1403.html


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bump Madcat but think you are right it doesn't seem to have greatly changed in size. Maybe gone slightly further up but thats about it. 

Rowing is fantastic excersise you'll be back to normal in no time doing that. I had a treadmill but sold it about a month ago as it lived in the nursery. Our house is only 2 bed so I had nowhere else to put it. 

That's me done the housework and made bolognaise sauce for dinner tonight and I'm totally knackered. I'm officially pathetic these days. Still need to actually wash myself :haha: and then walk the dog.


----------



## sequeena

I love your bump madcat x


----------



## PeanutBean

I took a bump pic but it's on my phone til I connect to the computer.

I'm doing ok! DH made me lunch and now they've gone off to the museum. I've changed the bedding, tidied Byron's room, cleaned the bathroom and put a wash on. Hoping I might be able to put it on the line later to dry. :D. Having a rest now then I'd like to Hoover upstairs as it's pretty hairy! I'm actually going to have a bath too so that I feel nice for once. If I've any energy left I'll walk the dog as it's so nice out. I've not shaved my legs for about 5 weeks though because I like to do it the morning of aquanatal but it keeps being put off! But I still can't do them as I'm hoping I'll actually swim this week. Which reminds me, I rang about preg yoga again this week (first rang at 16 weeks). This time the right person actually called me back and there is no waiting list and I could've been going this whole time. :growlmad:

My cough has really improved. It's central now and easily productive so no more dry coughing trying to shift stuff. Little worried (again!) about how sharp the pain is around my belly button where the biggest split is in case of hernia!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Won a 35 piece baby boy bundle on ebay for £1.20!!! 0-12 months :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

grrr i feel like such a bad mum when i am ill, it is impossible to do everything when you are puking, dizzy spells, headache, sore throat. going to rest for half an hour and then make some cakes with ds, been laying on sofa reading to him and watching him play, feel so lazy! he is blatantly bored and its the first nice day for ages and i cant stand up without room spinning! some customer sneezed right next to me the other day and now i am ill - coincidence? after avoiding dh for like a week and a half as he had the same cold i have fallen at the last hurdle by some germ ridden stranger! who sneezes over pregnant women i mean really! 

on another note i am thinking girl today, i had strong suspicions yesterday it was a boy but i think what i thought was a nub is more likely leg! what i think is the nub appears to be pointing slightly downward and looks really forked! need to teach myself how to get pics up on here!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow ozzie thats a good deal!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ok so it is the same pic just one of them is zoomed in . . .what do we think?

i am so undecided each time i say its one thing the next minute i am saying the other lol
 



Attached Files:







001 (2).jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## madcatwoman

well, nomore, your nub shot isnt as clear as mine, but if im right at what im looking at, im thinking boy, personally!.

Dh says my bump has definately got bigger (even though it doesnt look like it in the photo),its measuring bigger also, plus i have more marks on my hips, very deceptive!:wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that was our first instinct! i think i am just trying to prove myself wrong lol i would be more surprised if we were told girl to be honest lol another boy would be good! i think that leo would love to have a brother! i am just very very stuck on boys names lol last time we picked the two grandads that mean a lot to us . . this time . . . soooo stuck!


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful picture NOMORE!!

My mother came to the house again :growlmad: I really don't need this right now, I can't get stressed :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks sequeena! ah tell her just got to go for a poo mum, and stay up there for like half an hour, she might just leave in that time lol!

xkx


----------



## gilz82

Lovely picture Nomore, I've really got no idea about the whole nub theory thing so i won't even venture a guess. 

Sequeena hon just tell your mum politely to get lost, it's time for you to be selfish and look after just you and the bean.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Slightly freaked out last night. Got some nice sharp growing pains in bump and pelvic area. Hurt like hell! Felt little guy move this morning though so I'm ok now, lol.


----------



## sequeena

I'm trying to take it one day at a time with her, I told her I won't be in contact again until after both my scans as I don't want the extra stress. I think she IS genuinely sorry and I think she really wants to be a part of my life but she doesn't really understand boundaries. She shouldn't have come to the house, she should have written me a letter.

My OH understandably wants nothing to do with her and doesn't want our child to have anything to do with her. That's something I'll approach at a later date.


----------



## molly85

sequeena I can see a very eerie skeleton face in your scan as well as your lovely bean it keeps freaking me out.

Peanut you will seriously know if u prolapse it's all bout the straining and looks delightfully like when your giving birth and everything turns outwards. Bum grapes have an annoying hapit of popping. Ewwwwwww.

Well Peanuts cold still lingers here how does a cold feel liek a cross betweeen flu and a chest infection?????

I have spent most the day sorting my 3 -6 clothes my mum she wouldn't stop saying thank you for including her mad woman it was hardly a joyful task so thats all being washed and I will move on to newborn - 3 stuff next as I have been comanded to do my hospital bag so best get on with getting ready. hmmmm


----------



## sequeena

Molly LOL! I can see it too :haha:


----------



## molly85

its freaky how is that on there. its what i saw first and thought that is not the baby and low it wasn't just his spine. BTW thats a boy in there


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> its freaky how is that on there. its what i saw first and thought that is not the baby and low it wasn't just his spine. BTW thats a boy in there

I think so too x


----------



## molly85

did they decide what teh bleed was?


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly I know I'll know a prolapse just don't want to get one in future from the combination of all this and childbirth! More worried about hernia now I've stopped bleeding. :rofl: Nothing like pregnancy for hypochondrism! Molly you take care of yourself. I've wanted to die this week, I hope you don't get it so bad. Don't forget to take action if you start with a fever.

Fab pics nomore and sequeena (did I see them here or in your journal?!). I can't Ro nub guesses on my phone though.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> did they decide what teh bleed was?

Nope, guess it's just one of those random things :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent james is still very poorly. He's not kept any liquid or food down properly since weds now so if he's still the same tomorrow I'm taking him to hospital. It's gone on too long!

Sorry to hear your still feeling poorly Molly and Peanut :hugs:

I bought the cutest little sister top from next yesterday, I love it!

Sequeena I'm so glad everything is ok, I bled all the way through with James which was so scary but he was born perfectly healthy! 

Ok opinions am I overeacting, my cousin had a little boy today, so birthdate will be one week after James and guess what she's called him? James! I find that really odd.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry to hear how poorly James has been. Poor little man, I hope he picks up soon. I can see why you'd be cross, I'd definitely be annoyed if anyone I was close to used the name Byron but I guess we can't control that!

Watched half of Scott Pilgrim tonight, so good! In bed now though and knackered!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire thats a shame James is still not well :hugs: I'd be really mad if someone close to me named their baby the same thing as our baby. Have to admit it's not even something I'd consider doing, I wonder why other people do it. 

Another crap night of sleep last night for me, I'm now getting up twice a night to pee as it feels like my internal organs are being squashed, but all that happens after that is I come back to bed and rumble about some more. I get the feeling this may be how things will be till the jellybean arrives now. 

Was going to take the dog a big walk today and try to tire myself out but the weather is horrible here today, don't know what I'll do now instead.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:thumbup:

Well, i had a better night last night, i think i slept quite well, but like you gilz im getting up twice for the loo now-baby must be getting massive in there&my bladder stands no chance!


----------



## pinkclaire

He's still poorly, just went to the doctors and still nothing they can do. He's not eaten since weds now poor little thing. 

Ladies, the peeing is just getting you ready for all those sleepless nights lol. Everyone always used to say to me get as much rest as you can now but think everyone forgets how uncomfortable it is being pregnant! Although I do think it now when I see pregnant people but I try to bite my Tongue!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm feeling really odd. Bleeding again when I went to the toilet so wondering if that just won't stop now til after the birth. Getting period like pains but they're just low not all over, not bh, low back ache too. Wondering if I'm just bit ill of guts. I do get that way and often feel really sick and really wrong in my head. It would explain the cramps too. Everything feels so different when pregnant, I can never tell what is the cause of any ache until it makes itself apparent. Had planned a nice day but can't see me going out anytime soon. It's all making me feel like there's something wrong in the pregnancy. :(


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut hon I'm sure there is nothing wrong in the pregnancy :hugs: I'm am sorry you are feeling so rotten though. Is it it worth phoning the maternity unit to get some reassurance?


----------



## sequeena

I agree with gilz, give the maternity unit a ring just for your peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies I have been around but havent posted :(

Am feeling down....I think the realisation of not having a job just hit me like a ton of bricks :sad1: Am such an independant person I hate it :cry:

Peanut hon am with you on the `not quite right` guts feeling :( I tend to get a dodgy tummy through stress (lucky me!) but this clear out feeling AND the low very much like period pain backache reminds me so much of early labour with Oliver I cant get it out of my head Charlie will arrive early :wacko: The Ladies are right though hon ring hospital and speak to MW just to run how you are feeling past them :hugs:

So sorry to hear your Little Man is still ill pink :hugs:

Lovely scan pics NOMORE and Sequeena and lovely bump pic madcat :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I got another stabbing leg pain last night while DH and I were DTD :blush: It hurt so bad I pushed him off and rolled into a ball and cried. I don't think he knew what to do and was scared to touch me which made me cry harder. Crazy pregnancy hormones!


----------



## molly85

awww peanut hopefully its all just this bug is trying to attack you and you will fight through.
Claire your cousin is weird why would you name your baby the same they will get all teh wrong cards etc. If we had a 2 boys I wanted to call 1 john but its matts stepbrothers eldest boys name so I would feel bad. 
Well not a far greater noght but the phlegms starting to come away so the end is in sight. Am going to go get som new born sleep suites in a bit as we have 3 lol. that and some more more practical pjs for after abby is here with some buttons. I'm thinking if they fit now they will fit once she comes out


----------



## PeanutBean

It's not baby bleeding. After last time I'm not going to call them unless there is a real sign of emergency. My girl is jiggling away quite happily. To be honest I'm wondering if it's garlic! I have a bit of an intolerance to garlic so can't normally eat lots even though I love it. The past few days I've been trying to eat more as it is a good boost for the immune system but maybe I've overdone it. If I eat loads I go really really nuts. Totally weird in the head and after a couple of hours it culminates in squits. Sorry for the tmi! I better understand my limits these days so haven't been that way in yonks but I've bad kievs (new ones too with loads more garlic) and garlic bread and garlicky potatoes every day for about a week so maybe it's just too much. :shrug:

I have a dodgy gallbladder so often get funny gut things, it's just hard to identify if that's what it is when there's a load of baby pushing everything into new places!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad the end is in sight for you Molly, it's always so much better when things loosen up. Ozzie was it cramp? It's more common in preg, gilz can tell you all about it!

Madly you too? :dohh: I'm the same with stress. I feel a bit less weird in the bead than before so maybe it'll pass. Could be my low iron I suppose too, going to have to be proactive taking 2 sachets of spatone a day if I'm going to continue losing blood! My periods since Byron have been the same but the opposite in that they made me ill in my guts every month instead of being ill giving period pains! It's so hard to tell what's what! One of the worst things of preg is not understanding my body anymore. Anyway I'm possibly getting peckish instead of feeling sick so that's a good sign.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ah I understand Peanut :dohh:

Am struggling to work out if its baby and lack of bowel space now or something I ate but it comes with this terrible lower back ache very much like when AF is around the corner and reminds me of early labour with Oliver :dohh: I think maybe my mind is doing overtime as well as my tummy :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ah the cramp ozzie :hugs:

I got it also last night when me and DH were dtd :wacko: left buttock radiating down the leg...bloody kills!


----------



## sequeena

oof I feel so big today... I feel a bit silly saying that when you girls are so much further ahead than me :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sequeena, I've been feeling bigger and bigger every day....it's not fun :-(


----------



## molly85

lol babys if u poke that in here i will make u suffer with cramp


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DEMON CHILD! lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, ive had AF type cramps, probably on about 2-3 occassions over the last 2 weeks. One evening i was glad to go to bed early as my BH seemed to be on overdrive and was also contending with AF style cramps down there, it did leave me wondering, but there was no bleeding or any other signs so i went to bed, as it happened it was all gone by the following morning. So youre not alone with those, im questioning whether its just normal at this stage.
My BH are becoming a little stronger too these days.

I think your immune system is just increadibly low in this pregnancy which is why you have caught everything going:cry: 
Plus youre out and about more than someone like me, and you have bryon who must bring home germs from other kids too,unfortunately you seem to be a germs best friend at the moment.:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

One of the reasons for having the extra garlic! I've been a wreck since going back to work. Ever since having glandular fever as a teen I've been slightly immunologically challenged but can usually just work through things but since last Jan every time I've been ill it's totally knocked me out for days. Hopefully I'll be able to recover a bit on mat leave. Can't wait for it!

Thanks everyone for being so kind when ALL I do is moan! Hopefully that'll pass with work! We'll have to keep chatting into baby days too when I should be less of a whinge bag.


----------



## molly85

lol peanut snap on the glandular feaver did the same to me I find if i am happy and relaxed i dnt get bugs stress me out and eugh. 

well i have raided primark for pjs not all black bpottoms but i have loads so can leak away merrily.never realised they dnt actually do a proper new born range to hit sainsburies for that their stuff is gorgeous


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Lovely scan pics girls!
Peanut When I was pregnant with oran I had pretty bad af type pains from about 28wks.MY doc said it was all normal,maybe its something thats more extreme 2nd time round,coz I didn't have it with shay.
It was so bad some times I was completely convinced he was gonna come early,but he was still 4 days late!

Well we had a little party for dh yest,great fun,but jeez you wouldn't believe the mess 
my house was left in!Apart from us there was 5 more adults and 5 more kids.
It was all dh's family so they all stay the night too.
So we take the boys in with us to free up their room.Well shay was up half the night with earache,and once he was sleeping I'd get woken by 1 of the sil's getting up with their crying baby/toddler!So all in all shit night,got to sleep some time afetr 4.30am and the noise and madness started again at 7.30am!!!!
Dh helped me with the big clean up,and then I went back to bed for couple hrs when everyone had gone.Shay hasn't mentioned his sore ear today,touch wood he doesn't and it was a once off incidence.
Last winter he had 1 ear infection after another,constantly sick with high temp and in severe pain,was so happy he was doing so well this winter in comparison.

Anyhow,just havin a pj day today,dh is gone up for a lil rest now.Peanut hope you're feeing better soon.x
Pink hope james is ok,nothing worse than your kids being sick.x
Everyon else:hugs:

Can't wait for kids bedtime tonight.I got my valentine early,bunch of flowers and big box of milk tray!
Can't wait to watch dancing on ice munching on choccies later!


----------



## PeanutBean

Vbaby that sounds like madness! Glad you're relaxing more now.

I've made some spinach, pesto and feta puff pastry things. Byron is whinging in turn about the cheese and the green! DH says they are nice. I don't feel up for eating yet! :cry: Had to make them though as we took the pastry out last night.


----------



## molly85

tell byron aunty jo has something very green he can complain about so eat his spinach.( i'm coughing up green lung lumps yummy)


----------



## molly85

Primark is not as lovely as it used to be why do i have a feeling my new cotton pjs for wearing the hospital will not be big enough????

the tops un button lovely but do not do up over my bump grrrrrr


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice Molly! I haven't looked at mine, perhaps I should've looked before now. He actually loves veg but it was new therefore he wouldn't touch it!


----------



## molly85

lol small boys love gross. the gagging involved made me intrested in what would appear. It wasn't a tonsil so i was pleased lol


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I think you should def be happy you didn't cough out a tonsil Molly :haha:

I've had a totally lazy day, walked the dog in the rain then went to see my sisters friend new puppie, which was sooo cute and then back home. Tidied up a bit and now trying to work out what I can face eating/making for dinner. 

I really need to start thinking about hospital bag stuff in case this monkey makes an early appearance. Anyone got any suggestions of where to get a hospital to start with?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby sounds like pure madness :wacko: Glad your all cleaned and resting now though :thumbup:

Well Ladies I have decided to take up trying to knit as a new hobby ...... I saw a series weekly thingy advertsied on TV earlier and I go figure it beats driving myself mental cleaning before nesting has even set in :wacko: I cant stop cleaning and have even started to drive myself mad so it must be bad :rofl: I am a good crossstitcher but knitting not a clue BUT if I could learn to knit Charlie a blanket I would be totally estatic as I love knitted baby garments :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I would start with buying yourself a bag firstly :thumbup:

Heres an idea what I got....

Two pairs of pj bottoms
Two nighties
A dressing gown (I still need to buy this!)
Fanny pads
Tit pads (although am hoping I will be home by the time milk comes in :))
Several pairs of black cheap knickers

Other underwear...bras/socks
Going home clothes
Toiletries (your personal choice!)
Towel

mags/books
ipod or whatever your equivalent is
change for telephone if phone signal is bad
plenty to drink 
snacks

and then theres LOs bag

vbaby & Peanut did I forget owt?


----------



## PeanutBean

Phone charger!

Any bag will do gilz, a biggish holdall or a wheelie case.

DH has put my tea in the oven now. Hope I can stomach it.

Madly you should see if there is a local stitch and bitch group, save some pennies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh now that is a good idea Peanut...I was even thinking of offering my services to a charity shop for a few hours a week....I cant do staying at home which is so pathetic :sad1:

Oh and if the problems never end....I think I mentioned I keep getting electric shocks from the appliances in our house...well no-one else did except me so I put it down to some bizare pregnancy related sympton and have even taking to delving in the deep freezer wearing my marigolds and emptying the washing machine also wearing my marigolds because I got such a fright the other week and had the worst electric shock it scared the life out of me. Well now am frightened because of it hence the marigolds wearing :dohh: So whilst getting a bath earlier I got an electric shock from the hot water tap :wacko: DH has just showered and shaved and mentioned he got a similar shock so it now appears am not the only one getting these shocks it just seems I am getting them worse than everyone else :( DH thinks we have a bad connection somewhere and something isnt as earthed as it should be. Need this like a hole in the head :sad1: What fooking next.....my job, vac, TV and now the house electrics all in one bloody week :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Am I crazy to want to pack my hospital bag now? :haha:

I've volunteered in a cancer research shop, was great fun!! Though almost charged someone £50 for a rug instead of a fiver :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Theres one like 5mins walk from my house Sequeena....St Gemmas I think and then there`s loads of others locally so might be an idea :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

You know if there is an electrical fault it could've been responsible for your tv and Hoover! You should get it checked out, maybe put anything important/expensive into surge-protected extension cables.

I started teaching mysf to knit some months ago - I knitted when I was young but have mostly forgotten. I got a simple pattern and watched some vids online to learn how to cast on. I didn't take to it though, maybe couldn't be bothered being not good at it right away! :haha: I'm used to doing my free embroidery which comes so naturally to me.


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Theres one like 5mins walk from my house Sequeena....St Gemmas I think and then there`s loads of others locally so might be an idea :thumbup:

I'd say if you can go for it. It was such great fun! I actually started the same time as the breast cancer awareness day and got conned into wearing pink fair wings :rofl: I looked like a muppet but it was brilliant!


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut dont worry, we all have our moans, mines usually MIL moans and everyone is long overdue to tell me to put a sock in it:haha:, well, that and my hips. But i agree, we have come this far with each other, we should keep in touch when we have had our babies too, and me being such and amatuer will always need advice!, shame we dont all live closer- we could become the Britax brigade!:haha:

Gilz, i know i keep saying this, but i too REALLY do need to start on my hospital bag (which is going to be my small wheely suitcase ive decided), i was going to start last week but didnt, hopefully this week i'll get my arse in gear, i also want to wash all the baby clothes this week too.:baby:

Madly, you sound like me, i took up sewing in the new year when i had my machine for xmas, im thinking of trying to do some curtains next, or a window seat cushion, our house still doesnt have curtains(apart from bedrooms) a year on since we moved.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies the policy for our electrics seems pointless because they werent interested because we are not in blackout :saywhat: So my Mum was all ready to fetch my Uncle down whos a PAT tester :thumbup: Then DH traced our earth wires from the cellar up into the kitchen under the sink and we found what we think is the problem :shrug: a loose connection...DH is quite ofey with this sort of thing so hes currently attaching the loose wire back into its connector....I think it must have been knocked out because under the sink is where I keep my cleaning stuff so easily done I guess :shrug: However if this doesnt work my Uncle is still on standby to come take a look! DH is convinced this is the prob though!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Do you Ladies think its too early to start washing all my baby bits :shrug: I cant remember when I started to do it with Oliver but am sure it was around this time :thumbup: Might give me a nice job to do later on in the week :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah not too early. I keep meaning too but have too much dirty washing! Need some warm spring days so I can do a couple of loads a day and get them dry on the line.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah I guess am 30wks this week so only 7 more weeks until classed as full term :o When you say it like that it sounds bloody scary :rofl:

It will take a few washes too maybe dark, lights and delicate so could take a few days :wacko: to get it all dried and ironed....heres hoping for some lovely spring weather from Wednesday onwards :)


----------



## madcatwoman

ive been thinking the same, could do with a warm sunny day and put them all out on the line for the day to dry, we have a utility with an indoor line but not ideal if you have a lot of washing.

I think my friend said she finished all her washing at about 33 weeks.

God i hope we have a summer!:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I washed what I had already :blush: I'm getting some clothes off ebay so I'm going to be washing all those as well. I'm too excited to wait!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I havent washed anything yet :blush: All the stuff I won on ebay and the new stuff (still in packets and tagged) have been organised into the drawers in which I intend to keep them but not a thing washed :dohh: Guess now on reflection it may take a while to get all done and put away again so I guess starting this week would be a good idea :winkwink:

Electric problem sorted....fxed so far so good! DH is in a foul mood now though....like all this is my fault....I sorted the TV issue and my Mum very kindly brought us a Henry vac today :) He always has to make a drama out of everything :trouble:


----------



## gilz82

Yup I'm the same I've washed all of our stuff already. Basically just cos I was really really bored one weekend when my OH wasn't home. I'm kinda wishing I hadn't done it now as it would be something else for me to do over the coming weeks. 

I think now that I'm nearly third tri time is going so much slower again. Think it's cos I don't feel like I fit in in the third trimester forum as it's all about ladies having their babies and 12 weeks still feels like such a long time away for me!


----------



## molly85

I've just done the 3 loads of 3-6 mnth washing as it was all 2nd hand so thought it best wash twice so i can inspect it to see how it's warn most of it is now on the airers in the nursery it is soooooo cute looking at all that baby stuff.

the new born and 0-3 will happen this week. What might I need in the babies bag as I have started that and will do my bag when my suitcase returns from my tealeafing mother


----------



## molly85

bump picture updated on my journal


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies! Happy valentines! Well James is a bit better in himself today, he really wants to eat is still chucking :sick: so in some ways I feel even more sorry for him! Hopefully a couple more days and he'll be over it. His temp has stopped spiking thankfully!

All this talk of hospital bags and washing clothes is making me panic somewhat! Not sure I'm ready for lookin after a newborn again lol. This one better be a sleeper is all I xan say!

New week for me today 

How wad everyones nights? Peanut, Molly, any better?

Vbaby hope you caught up on some sleep, it's knackering everyone staying! Xx


----------



## molly85

deffinate improvment here i think i only woke 4 times one of which was matt coming to bed. tubes seem to be clearing so might be gone by wednesdaythat will make it a 1 week bug plus i have stable weight i have gained a bean between the last 3


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:thumbup:

Molly, bump is def growing!:winkwink:

Gosh, i managed to sleep without any pain till 4am when i needed the loo, thats good going!

gona sort out my baby clothes later for washing. I have my dad visiting this morning......(yes, i know!!):saywhat: ,he gona have a shock after not seeing me for 2 months or so!!!!.

Anyone doing anything for valentines?, we're not, DH is working etc but he did buy me a bouquet of roses & Lindt chocolates(which are nearly gone!). Bless, we went into town yesterday b'cos he wanted to get me a card, he went everywhere but the card shop and i didnt remind him until he got home and realised, i told him not to worry, the thought was there:haha:.


----------



## madcatwoman

:shrug:Question

For the hospital i plan to wear PJ bottoms and a vest top (too hot in there for normal PJ tops).

Thing is, do i buy 2 maternity vest tops for the hospital or normal vest tops?, i know im still going to have a tummy, im just wondering if its the type of tummy that will fit in to normal or maternity tops!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Glad you are feeling a bit better Molly :hugs: Claire happy 25 weeks :wohoo: and glad James at least wants to try eating :thumbup:

Yay to a better nights sleep Madcat :hugs: mine sucked again but such is life. I'm off work today had to take a day off to wait for the guy coming to fix our boiler. No plans for valentines day my OH isn't here :cry: we don't really bother with it normally but this is the first year he's actually not been here so I feel a little bit lonely anyway. 

On the hospital clothes I have to say I've not even thought that far other than I will be buying dark trousers for going home in, in case of any embarrassing accidents.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry for the bad sleepers and poorlypops. Madcat given that you're still mostly in non-mat tops I reckon you'll be fine in a normal vest so long as it's not super tight. There is still a big tummy after giving birth but it is VERY fluid and squashy. I used maternity vests but then I was nursing so needed them.

I'm still trying to catch up on my emails and I've been at it three hours. :shock: Need some lunch soon though.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!

Whoop 21 weeks tomorrow!

Jake decided to kick me to wake me up this morning.....Made me giggle :haha:

Hope your all well

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone!
Happy valentines day!!!
I got flowers and chocolates on saturday,and saw a hallmark bag upstairs which I presume is a card.I just got him a card and a giant toblerone!
Gonna cook a delicious steak dins tonight and making a fresh cream sponge cake,his fave!

Well I was fast asleep by 9 last night,but I still feel wrecked today.Luckily me and dh did a big clean up yest when everyone left so I don't need to do housework today,just do the dinner,so taking things handy now!

Madcat,I just bought pj's in primark.You know just kinda like t shirt and bottoms,cotton but still able to stretch.I didn't buy maternity,I just bought size 20!I'm usually a 16,so the 20 fits over my bump and all.Even after baby they'll fit fine,your tummy will still be big,and you prob won't wanna wear anything thats sticking to you.If you're going for a couple of vest tops maybe just go for a bigger size than normal.
I know personally when my belly was like pure jelly afetrwards I just wanted something baggy on me!

Gonna start on my bag this wk,and start washing baby clothes,just have to get thru the mountain of normal washing 1st!!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the advise,:thumbup:, i am actually in mat tops perminantly now, which is what made me think. yes, maybe just go for generous sized normal tops perhaps.

my dad has been, and gone. looked at me and said " bet your in the special jeans now", i thought "christ, ive been in mat jeans for bloody months". I showed him the nusery, didnt say it was nice or anything, just looked at my baby clothes and went on about baby being constantly sick over them (*yes..i know*)...so much positivity.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat sorry your dad didn't have anything constructive to say on his visit.

I would just like to share, totally off topic, i would happily marry Ryan Reynolds :rofl: Just watching a crappy film with him and sandra bullock in and yup i'd definitely marry him or stuff.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Or stuff :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, my dream is over, i was always gona marry robbie williams, damn that Ayda!!:cry:

Guess what :saywhat:
ive made pasties and jam rolly pollies(but some spilt open in the oven:nope:)
AND
ive washed all the new born size vest and sleep suits and are now on the line in the utility drying, they look SO damn cute hanging there, im ready to dress baby B now, i really am. I'll do the rest tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DaretoDream

ok, WHAT exactly is a vest? ---- all i see is onesies with feeties, and onesies, looking for vests on your line!


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> ok, WHAT exactly is a vest? ---- all i see is onesies with feeties, and onesies, looking for vests on your line!

vests are the ones without the feeties:baby:
 



Attached Files:







fab_baby_vest.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DaretoDream

ahhhhhh we call them onesies!


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> ahhhhhh we call them onesies!

oh do you??, its a whole new world!!!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

We don't call anything onesies. The ones with legs (and sometimes but not always feet) are sleepsuits, or occasionally rompers (without feet and more of a play suit than nightwear). As far as I know in the US only waistcoats are vests. Or maybe tank tops too... But in the UK a vest is underwear. Or sometimes a top but that is basically the same design as underwear! :haha:

I walked the dog and it rained and hailed. :( Now my chest is all full again and my hopefully-not-actually-uterine-hernia hurts from the coughing. Stupid life. I've worked long and hard today but still got another couple of hours to do, but I've no energy left...

Good housekeeping madcat! I've done a wash of muddy dog towels.


----------



## DaretoDream

we call them feeties. or at least i do!


----------



## gilz82

Awwwwwwww Madcat is that not just the cutest washing line you'v ever seen :thumbup: Oh and i'm sorry about Robbie Williams, you never know they might get divorced :haha:

Well the plumber has been and apparently the boiler is sorted i'm not really convinced :shrug: suppose time will tell when i try to have a shower later. I walked the dog in our also horrible weather. Trying to work myself up to doing my pregnancy yoga dvd but instead i just ate a curly wurly :rofl:


----------



## molly85

So cute madcat, think i might photo mine to last night i thught it was nuts now its not lol. 

First time ever some one has asked me if im not well coz i wasn't fussing at work lol just coz i couldn't smell my crisps lol. 

Madcat try primark their vests are vey generously sized this season with adjuster straps matt has said he will buy me some. 

When do I go get measured for my special bras girls? 

Thanks for teh bump comments reasonably pleased on that one that i will look PG properly by 30 weeks


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly i'm actually going to wait until after my milk has come in and settled a bit. This time I'm investing in some decent wired nursing bras so don't want to get something too soon and find it doesn't fit at all. I do however have two soft cup ones from last time that I'll squeeze myself into. Depends what you are wanting to buy. I'm already mostly in my soft cup ones as there is no room for wires anymore. I think the normal recommendation is 8 months but I dunno, your rib cage is usually a bit bigger in pregnancy so it seems odd to get one before the birth when it will quickly go back to normal.


----------



## madcatwoman

hope your boiler behaves its self gilz, nothing worse than finding theres no hot water for a bath or shower when you step in. what was wrong with it? (normal boiler or combi?).

Ha, i keep peaking at my washing line!. ive still no idea if i really do have enough sleepsuits&vests, time will tell.


----------



## gilz82

It's a combi boiler, scottish water did a mains shut down almost a forntight ago and when they switched the water back on the main was full of debris. Apparently it got sucked into the boiler and wrecked the heat exchanger so we were getting warm water but it was literally a trickle you couldn't get washed in it.

Problem is as we stay in a house rented from the housing association the boiler is their responsibility so we need to wait for them to come and fix it. Roll on next year when we can buy our house from them :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DaretoDream said:


> we call them feeties. or at least i do!

Hee hee, I had to figure out what vests were too! Also vest tops cause we call them tank tops in the US!


----------



## molly85

lol I love the language difference between US and UK lol
Peanut thats teh only change I have really had is the ribcage getting bigger my boobs must have been mainly excess fat whoops. I'mgnna be teh same as my mum come out with way smaller boobs. she's in a DD again now to give her correct support. Think I will get a couple of softies and do my own measuring then. Where are u getting wired from I thought mother care did some but seems not


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat very cute washing line!

Molly, they say 36 weeks onwards, personally I would get a couple of really really comfy ones for just after, the carriwell ones are the best I tried, very unsexy, but certainally do the job! Then a couple of weeks after get measured again, my boob size didnt really change dramatically until after my milk came in, was 2 sizes up on what they said at the end of my pregnancy! I made the mistake of buying all fashion nursing bras for afterwards, which was not good enough in those first few days until I got my carriwells!

Hope you get your boiler fixed Gilz xxx


----------



## molly85

I'm going to remortgage right? the strappy tops i found in Primark have adjustable straps so will spend a few weeks adapting in them stuff fashion but i am stuborn I will get dressed. My friends going to have 2 under 1 (don't ask it's a bit tight going there) she has spent most of her time in PJ's and I just can't do it. Sod being a good parent I need good mental health to do anything so up and dressed everyday. baby will also be up and dressed maybe not well but it must happen adn we must leave the house. I will prob be straight back on my meds once abby is here


----------



## pinkclaire

Try and find groups to go to everyday. I found that it really helped having some routine to my days to start with and like you said gets you up and out of the house and both dressed which does help with the mood! The worst thing I find is us staying in all day.


----------



## molly85

I have found loads so deffinatly can have plans. Jesus I have just inspected the bras. I was a 38 DD am now a 40 D/DD hellloooo girls. what size do you think as I see these come in small medium and large. prices are not to bad but sexy is def not the word lol. I have seen less material on a tent. did you do this pulling up and down business or unclip


----------



## pinkclaire

lol I know I was horrified when I was pregnant but they really are lovely to put on lol, I'm not sure, Im really not blessed in the boobs department!


----------



## molly85

i seem to be between the medium and large for a strange reason i am quite proud of that but which side of the fence to go


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz, sounds like your landlord needs to seek compensation from the waterboard!

Molly, I've just been looking today as it happens and here are some choices:
https://www.figleaves.com/uk/produc...ursing&product_id=ANT-5068&size=&colour=Black
https://www.figleaves.com/uk/produc...-bra&product_id=EBM-940369&size=&colour=Black
https://www.figleaves.com/uk/produc...ng-bra&product_id=ANT-5041&size=&colour=Black

I always got showered, after like the first day or two where I was so sore and we never slept. I have to be up even if it means the baby is playing on a mat on the bathroom floor.

Well I went to get the boy. Really ought to do some coursework, my deadline is tomorrow. Stupid ill health. Enjoying that it's not quite dark when I get Byron now. can't wait for the clocks to change!

Sick of coughing though. Really worrying about umbilical hernia now as I consistently get the same sharp pain in the exact same place one side of my belly button when I cough! Gah! Hypochondria!


----------



## molly85

damn exspensive, I'm the kinda girl that owns alot of bras yikes. but so nice and supporty


----------



## PeanutBean

All my bras are about £25. :( I only wear Panache Superbra as every other make seems not to fit me. They do nursing bras now but not underwired ones which is a shame. Soft cup = one cup! I don't buy bras often and tend to get them in sale now when I do get more. I didn't spend much last time, just a twin M&S own pack but this time it's my treat - I can't spend the summer with one huge sweaty shapeless boob!


----------



## gilz82

A normal landlord probably would do that Peanut but since where we rent is from the local authority they said they weren't going to persue it with Scottish water. I certainly would be persuing it if it had happened to the tenant in my flat. 

I did my pregnancy yoga DVD but I'm really not enjoying it these days, don't know what's up.


----------



## PeanutBean

Did I tell you how I could've been going to classes since 16 weeks had they not lied and told me there was a waiting list and then not bothered phoning me? So I can try go tomorrow which will be hugely complicated to achieve, then it's not on next week, so that only gives me about 6-8 weeks of doing it. Ace.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I'm slightly jealous of the classes you get where you are Peanut, albeit you've not been able to get to yoga yet. There's no yoga or aquanatal classes here it's just pants :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Whats this classes for Peanut?

Molly I only have a few nursing ones and seem to get by!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> All my bras are about £25. :( I only wear Panache Superbra as every other make seems not to fit me. They do nursing bras now but not underwired ones which is a shame. Soft cup = one cup! I don't buy bras often and tend to get them in sale now when I do get more. I didn't spend much last time, just a twin M&S own pack but this time it's my treat - I can't spend the summer with one huge sweaty shapeless boob!

I was really lucky. When we were in California, they were selling nursing bras at Target (kinda like a nicer Wal-Mart, lol) and they were soft cup, but had a separation in the middle! I bought two and they are so nice and comfy.


----------



## molly85

oh dear mine all come from tesco. best have a better look at whats out there


----------



## gilz82

Since I won't be bf I'm more interested in how long it will take for my boobs to shrink again. I'll be seriously upset if they stay this big they so don't suit my frame. Will I still need to buy a bigger bra for post labour?


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm not sure how long Gilz, I think its very personal as to how long. Some people are very quick and others ages :shrug:


----------



## molly85

am looking at mother care. they have some nice looking nowired ones but am still scared by the price


----------



## pinkclaire

I dont rate my mothercare ones at all, they have no support, and that with small boobies :haha:


----------



## molly85

what about the sleep ones? prices art much different to your other ones on amazon so will have to really think got a few weeks to decide lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent tried the sleep ones tbh, only the kinda fashion ones if that makes sense? You've def got a while, plus theres always internet when you've had the baby thats what I did!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm laughing SO HARD now it actually hurts!!!! :rofl:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peepee-Tee...sr_1_35?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1297716105&sr=1-35


----------



## pinkclaire

lol ozzie I have one, my friend gave it to me when I had James as a joke!!!!!

and nope they dont work lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow a can't believe someone actually took the time to think that up and sell it :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Eugh why did i scrub the bathroom and kitchen floor i am less happy than before. i have found my units are also filthy grrrrr, the edge between foor and wall tiles needs some ort of illing and the ruddy dog molts to much


----------



## Ozzieshunni

pinkclaire said:


> lol ozzie I have one, my friend gave it to me when I had James as a joke!!!!!
> 
> and nope they dont work lol

I just love the name! I give them creative props for coming up with that!


----------



## gilz82

Oh dog hair is doing my brain in just now too. beau is loosing his winter coat and I brush him everyday and give him a quick hoover with the brush attachment and there is still hair everywhere!!


----------



## molly85

terrier hair nightmare.
what is beau?
I am watching belam as i forgot it was monday night. I'm not sure whether i'm creeped out or not this wouldn't have bothered me a few mnths ago


----------



## gilz82

Beau is a beagle so not super hairy but twice a year when he sheds its a nightmare. I watched that bedlam on sky plus the other day. I'm watching OBEM just now.


----------



## molly85

it's weird i have done some reading into the history of mental health but this is a beth more thriller but will young and a woman weird


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I did find that rather weird!! The other guy is quite cute though :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just quickly popping in to wish everyone a belated HAPPY V-DAY :kiss: and send eveyone my love!

I have had a major busy day....shit hit fan with my sister and her fella to cut a long story short (I updated my journal in more detail if anyones interested) and I have another busy day planned for tomorrow lots of mess to sort out :sad1:

Have a sleepful night Ladies and I will be back to catch up at some point tomorrow!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, my thoughts are the same as yours on the boobs issue :holly:
i think they were quite big enough before!

Goodnight all!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol aww girls love your ya boobs


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Back at work today after my wee day off yesterday. Can't believe the amount of rubbish that's magically appeared on my desk after only one day off, it really would astonish you. I dread to see what it looks like when i come back from my mat leave.

Thoroughly can't be bothered this morning i had a rubbish sleep again last night, i think i made things worse for myself by having a small afternoon nap yesterday :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry about your rough night gilz, I feel the same. When I went to bed my legs were really aching badly and my stomach from coughing. Ugh couldn't sleep a while then Byron came in and was a pain a while. No idea when I got to sleep properly but I awoke about 7 as if from the bottom of the sea.

Speaking of sea, had a weird dream. Really a classic anxiety dream but I'm not sure what about! Lots of us on the beach and an unexpectedly big wave came and nearly bowled me over. Then Byron kept paddling too far out and I was really worried about him being washed away. Some other stuff I forget... Got a weird head from it. Hole it doesn't develop into a migraine. I seem to be getting snottier again too! :dohh:

Got my last course today. Busy day.


----------



## molly85

training 3 daysin a row so i am a certifiedfirst aider this should be fun. and yes i am running late i wanted to get a nice sarny on the way. hope matts got some cash i can nick


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy your training Molly! I'm on my way to town now feeling sick but I reckon nothing some s&v mccoys won't fix once I'm off the train.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!!.

I finally got to sleep, sitting up in bed last night at about 3am:wacko: ...............what more could a girl ask for!??.

DH is pissed off with my dad, found out my dad has booked to go on holiday around the time baby b is due. and then he (my dad)sent an email saying "im sure if he's born when we're away you'll send a photo". DH isnt impressed with the last remainder of my family. (me?, well im used to it).

I need to get cleaning the house today, or try at least:shrug:


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> training 3 daysin a row so i am a certifiedfirst aider this should be fun. and yes i am running late i wanted to get a nice sarny on the way. hope matts got some cash i can nick

Enjoy! My OH is a first aider :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Thats a bit shitty of your dad madcat,but now you say it my dad was actually off on a golf holiday when oran was born,and I don't think he saw him til he was 6wks :blush:and thats my close family!
madcat and gilz my boobs never shrank back after shay:cry:But everyone is different.I was sure once I lost all the baby weight they'd return to normal but they didn't.I even lost a whole stone under what I was when I 1st got preg and they still didn't.
My only consolation was that once I got preg with oran and with this baby they didn't get any bigger at all,maybe just very slightly but I'm still weraing same size as pre pregnancy.
Hopefully the same doesn't happen to yous if you're unhappy with your current boobies,Most ladies prob do shrink back,don't know what mine are up to at all!!

Well I did 4 loads of laundry today,still haven't gotten to the baby stuff yet.
Then I cleared out all the stuff from the babies room,dusted down the skirtings and stuff so its all ready now for painting to commence!!


----------



## sequeena

Speaking of boobs, my OH says mine have grown but I've not grown out of my bras yet. Is that normal?? Everyone seems to be going up a cup or 2 in first tri and here I am in 2nd tri with nothing :wacko: I'm a 40DD though... maybe there's enough room in there for now or something.


----------



## madcatwoman

My boobs are slightly bigger than before, i mean,...only 'just' spilling out of my current bra, but i always felt they were more than ample before, i will have to get 2 new bras as this one is looking a bit daft, i guess it could be worse.

Ive just stripped our bed, and a million pillow cases off the pillows on my side, i hate making the bed up and trying to lift the corners of the mattress at the moment, might get DH to do that for me. Im about to start on our bathrooms next, and then hang out the next load of :baby:clothes


----------



## gilz82

Wow Vbaby i hope my boobies do as they are told and shrink at least a good bit :grr:

I don't think the boobie increasing happens to everyone Sequeena, i've heard a lot of girls just saying that theirs became a lot fuller/heavier rather than bigger as such. I just had wee slightly saggy 36A/Bs to start with, think the getting fuller pushed them up to a C cup and now they've definitely grown out to a D, but haven't actually increased much since about a couple of weeks into second tri.

Madcat sorry your dad is being a pain again :hugs: i can understand why your DH would be peeved.


----------



## madcatwoman

wow gilz, your boobs have been busy havent they?!!

god, why is everything such an effort, 2 bathrooms cleaned and they have nearly killed me with back ache, it doesnt help that theres a shower tray to clean and my bath is one of those that are set back(i can no long reach the other side of it to clean)...(old horrible dated bathroom and i think they tried to create the apparence of a sunken tub....'tried' being the word here)


----------



## gilz82

Yup i've got busy boobies :rofl:

I think it was cleaning our bath that knackered me on saturday too, i was so sore all day after it, so just try to take it easy please Madcat


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Yup i've got busy boobies :rofl:
> 
> I think it was cleaning our bath that knackered me on saturday too, i was so sore all day after it, so just try to take it easy please Madcat

done the hard stuff now, hung out more baby grows, miniture cardis&coats...:baby:
gona sit down and have lunch&watch neighbours then i might do some dusting... gotta do this stuff while i feel i have any go in me to do it!


----------



## gilz82

Suppose that's true, we are all as well tackling housework if and when we feel up to it.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning girls!

Well reading about all your boobies I have two fried eggs compared! Mine do increase in pregnancy, its about the only part I actually enjoy! haha! 

I cleaned the bathroom yesterday and was breathless from doing it!

I'm struggling today, you can not imagine how much poop I have had to contend with since 5am this morning, its rediculous! (thats James just in case you were wondering!) The joys of motherhood eh!


----------



## gilz82

Is James not doing any better Claire? That's such a shame he's been ill for a while now.

I'm so not looking forward to the baby poop, i remember changing my sisters when i was young and it astonished me that firstly so much poop could come out of such a small baby and secondly it how it managed to get everywhere!!

My OH will get the shock of his life when he sees it :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

He is so much better in himself, he doesnt have a temp and is interested in eating again, hes pretty much stopped being sick but its all coming out the other end now!

It is amazing how much they produce, we've been in disposibles for a week now, I'm not sure how people afford to do it full time its costing me a fortune! Plus our bin is so full. We still havent got our washing machine at our place either so thats a pain in th bum!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Is James not doing any better Claire? That's such a shame he's been ill for a while now.
> 
> I'm so not looking forward to the baby poop, i remember changing my sisters when i was young and it astonished me that firstly so much poop could come out of such a small baby and secondly it how it managed to get everywhere!!
> 
> My OH will get the shock of his life when he sees it :rofl:

i think i'll get the shock of my life too:shrug: ive never changed a nappy before!:haha:

does anyone else get restless legs , or in my case esp- restless feet durring the evenings when chillin out watching tv. I feel like they need a damn good massage/kneeding all the time (unfortunately no offers from DH)


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good Claire that he's a little better, although not so good he's swapped one end for the other :haha:

I'm dreading the huge piles of nappies, our bin is always full these days just with the two of us and then the dog bin. I wish the council had never started this whole only lifting the wheelie bins every fortnight thing!


----------



## madcatwoman

our bin 'can' get pretty full on occassions with just the two of us....and thats with us doing our own recycling (like the plastic which the council doesnt take). So yes i too dread to think what state the bin will be in every fortnight!


----------



## gilz82

I get the restless legs thing Madcat, i had been wondering if it was just them working themselves up to the nightly leg cramps, but if you aren't getting those i wonder if restless legs is just another wonderful pregnancy thing.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh girls,I seem to be forever wiping bums!
My 2 boys like to have a least 1 a day,but oran does quite often do 2 or 3!So thats 3 shitty nappies and I have to wipe shays butt after a poo,and then there's my own!!
Can't believe in a few months i'll be responsible for wiping another!
Glad james is bit better pink.
Poor shay is on and off complaining of a sore ear,hoping it doesn't get too bad.We were in a vicious circle last winter.He'd get a cold,when he lay down it all ran into his ears and then his ears couldn't drain it so he'd get an infection that would require anti biotic,and then his immune system was low,so he'd go back to school,bring home the next cold going and start the whole cycle over again.I was actually pretty close to taking him out of playschool altogether.
Hoping this isn't the start of it again.

Madcat I had restless legs pretty bad every evening a few months back.I upped my calcium intake.I not the biggest lover of dairy and usually just had what was on my cereal in the morning,but I now force down a big glass of milk every evening and haven't noticably had restless leg in ages.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh god, i dont know if i could down a cup of milk:shrug: i have it on my cereals, but once the cereals are gone im in now way inclined to finish the milk off at the bottom of the bowl, i guess i could try it though!. never thought about it being calcium linked!


----------



## pinkclaire

I've done 12 since 5am this morning, and its been like this for a week now! Seriously sick of poo lol.

I'm hoping it stops by tomorrow, I really want to go to my local baby group, I've not been able to see anyone for a week now and its getting to me! It probably wont though by this stage!

I read up on it and its spread by kids not washing their hands after the toilet, well James doesnt even touch his nappys (most of the time!) so I dont think we would spread it at this point? Hes probably picked it up from nursery seeing as all the toys go in his mouth!

My legs often feel restless, in fact I feel very restless, but this stupid spd is stopping me from doing to much!

Oh ladies we're getting a dog! yay! Although the pups we've seen we want are available mid may, hmmm bad timing


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies i cant keep up with you! hahaha you move so fast in your convos, by the time i get here to comment- you're on a different subject!!!!!


Hope you all are well today- When did you ladies start feeling baby move? i SO want to. I'm only 16 +2 today though. Just curious!


'OH! 

and maternity bras? any advice! i think i need one soon or the girls might try to take a stroll around town.... :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay on the puppy front Claire :wohoo: i so want another dog but my OH has said no way right now :cry:

Dare i'm still in normal bras albeit it much bigger, i couldn't find maternity bras that i liked so i just switched to soft cotton t-shirt bras in my now much bigger size. On the movements front i didn't really feel anything until about 22-23 weeks but i have a stupid anterior placenta, so even now at nearly 27 weeks i still can go a couple of days without feeling the jellybean.


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,unfortunately they say calcium and magnesium helps.I'm the same as you with milk,I don't even take it in my tea or coffee.If you can't stomach that maybe try hot chocolate made out of just milk,or custard or something?

Aw pink hope james stops pooing soon.Just think you'll have 2 in nappeis soon as will I!!I remember when oran was 1st born I was changing 10-15 nappies a day between them,even more somedays!!

Dare I didn't feel my 1st baby move til 19 wks.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Little man has been moving quite a bit lately, especially after I eat. I'm having cravings for sweet things now, lol! Carrot cake mainly....at least it's somewhat healthy! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

i felt some very early flutters between 12-13 weeks, but they were few and far between. Real movements started somewhere around 15/16 weeks, those felt like muscle spasms. then later than that came the small kicks which then turned into bog tummy moving kicks as t ime went on!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: I drink lots of milk, maybe that's why I don't ever get cramp? Restless legs is a common symptom of preg. Dare this time I couldn't believe it but felt first flutterings about 11 weeks. With Byron there was nothing til a huge boot at 18 weeks. On the boobs front, I went from e to f in preg last time then something huger early postnatal but don't know what as got soft bras that just don't fit. Boobs went back to normal size though are sadly floppier and spill our of plunge bras. :cry: they're a bit bigger than an f now. My rib size has never changed.

I finished my course really early today so just had some food and going to have a sleep ready for yoga tonight. All good. I booked infor a consultation with the homeopath on Thursday afternoon. I've too much going on with my body and want to be fitter for the birth so it seems a prudent move. My snot has gone green again and I'm mucus central in other areas so I think I'm losing the battle.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz it's my OH who really wants one I've been fighting him off for 2 years, but I can't any longer lol. 

Yep 2 in nappies for probably quite a long time! Let's hope noone gets the poops during that time lol xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw Claire having a dog is a wonderful thing, I'd be so lost if I didnt have at least one. What kind of dog are you getting?


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I know I'm just worried about how much work it will be, especially if hes away! We want an alaskan malamute xx


----------



## gilz82

They are beautiful dogs! I understand what you mean tho it will be a lot of work with a dog and two babies under two when your DH isn't there but I honestly think you'll find it's worth it. 

I know we did it the other way dogs then babies but for the past year since my OH started working away i would have been lost without Beau. It's a fantastic motivator to get out and about when you feel like it the least cos you know they need walked. Then once you are out you wonder why you didn't do it sooner. Certainly makes me feel better when I'm having a sorry for myself day :haha:


----------



## molly85

Yikes i feel so bad molly doesn't get half teh walks she wants or needs but is very much a house dog when home. not destructive or anything. our rubbish was just sat in a bag in the kitchen and she ddnt touch it.

Sequeena snap on theboob size mine aren't much bigger but fuller. I'm much more concious of them now.

Well girls ultimate baby brain my training course is tomorrow I found this out after arriving at the venue TYPICAL so then I drove the20 miles to work I was only half an hour later than my usual start and got loads done so not a total waste. Got home ironed some shirts, put abbys 3-6mnth stuff away and have move on to newborn - 3mnths with dryer and washer going. now off to tesco to get my neighbour some milk she killed her back.


----------



## sequeena

I'm getting the hankering for another pup but that's just me wanting the baby NOW kicking in :blush: with 3 dogs and 3 cats, I will def not have another for a very long time.

TBH our mastiff is on very thin ice at the minute. I am terrified of how she will react when baby comes as she can be very unpredictable :(


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena it would be so sad if you has to rehome her but if it was the right thing to do for the baby then it would have to be done. 

We rehomed one of our beagles almost a year ago, he was the half brother of the other dog we have but he was terrified of our dogs other than his brother. Obviously Beau just wanted to protect him but him getting defensive actually made Oscar more scared. We rehomed him with a family where he is now the only dog and he is so cared for and spoiled :thumbup: but it devasted me at the time even though we were doing the right thing.


----------



## sequeena

I know :( I've never had to rehome before and I was of the mindset that you don't get pregnant to get rid of your pets - to me it's used too often as an excuse to just get rid, but I really am worried. I'm doing extra training, have the crate and will put up gates but I do worry about the 'what if'.

It's so sad :( I guess we'll just cross the bridge when we get to it.

Aw hun I'm glad you rehomed to a lovely home! My worst nightmare is for Luna to end up in the wrong hands, she would be the perfect guard/fighting dog. You wouldn't want to cross her would you?

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/44885_1667652376344_1388356992_1716699_5507940_n.jpg

I love her to bits, she's such a huge softy but she does have her problems :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive always wanted some chickens!:wacko:, i want to rescue some from the battery farming and nurse them back to health!. I have 2 cats as well, But DH will only let me have pure breed chickens if i want them, but i feel too sorry for the battery farmed ones. I dont want their eggs (so if theyre not laying it doesnt matter as i dont like egg).


----------



## madcatwoman

Awww sequeena, i bet shes a big baby really?!!:haha:. lovely (id have a dog if i wasnt so allergic to them)

Some people really sadden me when they give up on their pets when a baby comes along. we had DHs friends here on the weekend who have two well behaved yorkshire terriers, they confessed that they nearly gave them away when their baby arrived (not that they had any problems or anything), i couldnt believe it, then the other piped up and said to us "when you have your baby your pets will mean nothing to you"..... well im sorry, i dont buy into that:nope::growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Sequeena she's gorgeous! I totally agree that pregnancy shouldn't be used as an excuse for getting rid of pets although sometimes it completely is. I'd never consider getting rid of Beau until we see how things are with the baby, but if things didn't work he'd be the one going sadly. 

Madcat how come you aren't allowed rescue chickens? My aunt really wants to get chickens but hasn't gotten round to it yet. She found this cool chicken house thing called and Eggloo for them to live in in her garden. They don't even need a massive amount of space I dont think.


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> Awww sequeena, i bet shes a big baby really?!!:haha:. lovely (id have a dog if i wasnt so allergic to them)
> 
> Some people really sadden me when they give up on their pets when a baby comes along. we had DHs friends here on the weekend who have two well behaved yorkshire terriers, they confessed that they nearly gave them away when their baby arrived (not that they had any problems or anything), i couldnt believe it, then the other piped up and said to us "when you have your baby your pets will mean nothing to you"..... well im sorry, i dont buy into that:nope::growlmad:




gilz82 said:


> Aw Sequeena she's gorgeous! I totally agree that pregnancy shouldn't be used as an excuse for getting rid of pets although sometimes it completely is. I'd never consider getting rid of Beau until we see how things are with the baby, but if things didn't work he'd be the one going sadly.
> 
> Madcat how come you aren't allowed rescue chickens? My aunt really wants to get chickens but hasn't gotten round to it yet. She found this cool chicken house thing called and Eggloo for them to live in in her garden. They don't even need a massive amount of space I dont think.

Thank you both she is absolutely lovely :) I could have given up on her at 10 weeks when I took her for her jabs and she tried to maul a chocolate lab in the vets... but we persevered and for the most part she's ok with dogs now. So proud.

I have known so many people to do it and it really makes me sad. Though of course they say it's for baby in reality they've been wanting to get rid for a while. What a perfect excuse eh :(

My shepherd I have no worries about. She really is stupid and loves everyone and everything. I've lost count of the times she's been attacked by other dogs and she just goes back for more. She really is that daft :lol: our eldest is a grump but she will be fine :D


----------



## sequeena

Speaking of which she's on the settee next to OH with all her lady bits out trying to get a belly rub off him. She has no bloody shame :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Our girl beagle was like that, she always wanted to be lying on her back on your knee getting her tummy tickled. Didn't care who she was flashing her lady garden at :haha:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Our girl beagle was like that, she always wanted to be lying on her back on your knee getting her tummy tickled. Didn't care who she was flashing her lady garden at :haha:

Total whores aren't they :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I feel huge! Seems like I'm getting bigger everyday, but it's really not that big yet :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi all :thumbup:

Big :hugs::hugs: to all those poorly ladies and babes :kiss:
There is so many nasties flying around at the moment, keeping me super busy in GPland.

Sequeena so pleased all is well with you and scan was ok :happydance:

its taken me days to catch up...so cant comment individually...

but some lovely bump and scan pictures awwww...

not too long and there will be real-life babies pics too cant wait :happydance::happydance:

my bump is still not too impressive, due to a mostly transverse baby. Think babe in back to back too, cos bump weird shape and lots of little hand and feet bubbly movements going on. I love watching it. Kicked the cat the other day, doesnt like being laid on :haha: 

and CRAMP! wow, spent soooo much time jumping out of bed trying to work it off yikes it hurts. Upping the milk intake just making heartburn worse. Weird. With DS it helped so much.

And glucose tolerance day has arrived. Nothing but water after nine thirty tonight. Bum.


----------



## molly85

molly gets all her bits out or her hasher head down there licking away lol. 

three course dinner tonight starter of pringles yum pie veg and chips and maybe a choccy pudding lol

A dog is for life so def worth putting the time in to have them around kids, i think it teaches achild to love uncondtionally and treat animals and people with respect


----------



## molly85

awwww Loopy my second one is monday yuck. i am not looking forward to it but it must be done and am looking forward to the brunch afterwards yay


----------



## loopylollipop

I have requested loads but never had one myself! Well I guess its time got a taste of my own medicine.

was the last one ok Molly? x


----------



## molly85

yup all i want is savoury not weakness i have a reasonable amount of energy and am not gaining loads think i'm ok


----------



## PeanutBean

Evening.

Dogs first - I agree that unless the dog is hugely unhappy or is physically likely to bite the baby then there is no reason to rehome. The stuff we went through with our old dog while I was pregnant and more almost all the first year of Byron's life. Well, if we can manage a dog with bowel incontinence whose legs are so arthritic he can't get up and down stairs at all or go for anything but short walks, together with a new baby, well anyone can handle anything if they put their mind to it! We loved our old dog so much and he was so happy with us, right up to the end, I'll never regret that we gave him 5 good years with us after what was such a hard life before we took him in.

Madcat - your friend who thinks you just forget pets doesn't sounds very generous. Of course your babies come first, just like you'd probably save your husband over your dog if you had to choose, but that doesn't mean you stop loving your pets. Jess is one of our family and has been for 7 years. I agree that having a pet teaches your children to respect animals and treat them properly (assuming the parents respect them I suppose!). I have always had pets. I think they're important. It doesn't have to be a dog of course, any animal will help teach kids.

And me. I've been to yoga tonight after a weird sleep an hour before. Yoga was really good but I really ached with it. I hope at least some of that is down to the remnants of illness and not all my total want of fitness! Not sure the few remaining weeks will be sufficient to build my strength otherwise. And I am succumbing again to this virus. :(


----------



## mamadonna

sequeena said:


> I know :( I've never had to rehome before and I was of the mindset that you don't get pregnant to get rid of your pets - to me it's used too often as an excuse to just get rid, but I really am worried. I'm doing extra training, have the crate and will put up gates but I do worry about the 'what if'.
> 
> It's so sad :( I guess we'll just cross the bridge when we get to it.
> 
> Aw hun I'm glad you rehomed to a lovely home! My worst nightmare is for Luna to end up in the wrong hands, she would be the perfect guard/fighting dog. You wouldn't want to cross her would you?
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/44885_1667652376344_1388356992_1716699_5507940_n.jpg
> 
> I love her to bits, she's such a huge softy but she does have her problems :(

just catching up on post hope evry1 is keeping well,just happened to come across this picture,she is absolutley gorgeous,my sis had 1 just like her called holly,unfortunately she got old and unwell so she no longer has her but my sister would love another,such big clumsey softies


----------



## molly85

molly hates mastifs tried playing with a pup when she was tiny and the mum chased her off


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have avoided commenting on the dog topic because it's too sad for me, but here goes. With our dogs, it's very sad we have to rehome them :-( but we are planning on relocating to the US early next year and well, we can't afford to bring them with us. They will be better off getting rehomed now. They wouldn't hurt the baby, but I think the longer we have them, the harder it will be to find them good homes, unfortunately. DH wants to bring the cat with us to the USA which will actually not be that difficult. The vet can give us something to help her relax and she can come on the plane with us. My family is more cat people so if she needs to stay with my parents, I'm sure that will be ok.

I'm not a dog hater or anything like that, but the doggies deserve better than we can offer right now. I hope we can find them good homes. :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie. It's totally different when you're emigrating! The quarentine and the likes is so long (well it is in the UK anyway), then all the upheaval of moving. I'm sure you're doing the right thing and hope you find a good home too.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah completely different Ozzie. You aren't just giving your animals away because you decided they no longer suit you etc. 

I know a girl quite like the friend Madcat described. She's just got rid of her 3 cats. Her daughter is 6 months old so immediately I thought there must some problem ie jealous of baby, or trying to sleep on the baby etc. When I asked she said nope they are just too much work with a baby. I couldn't believe it. One of them she's had for over 5 years and I might have this wrong since I don't own cats but aren't house cats reasonably low maintenance? Other than feeding and clean the poop tray what else is there to do? Don't know how she could just give them away like that. 

Peanut glad yoga was good :thumbup: but sorry you feel ill again :hugs: I'm not feeling great either I was in bed for half 7 last night. Can't work out whether my all day nausea is coming back or if I'm getting germs :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz I hope you're not joining the ill brigade! I was coughing to retching againast night. Going to see how I am this morning but might see the doctor again.

How does one go about getting signed off sick anyway? Do you have to pay for the note?

When I finally got to sleep I slept quite well so that will hopefully perk me up a bit. Can't decide whether to attempt aquanatal or just start work in bed...


----------



## gilz82

Nope Peanut you don't have to pay. The system has changed now and there are fit notes instead of sick notes. If your dr deems to too ill he'll give you a note that says not fit to work for x period of time. There definitely shouldn't be a charge for it.


----------



## molly85

as gilz said and no aqua natal pool germs are far from what u need and u won't be popular. 

Take 2 on traing, deffinatly 3rd Tri now waahhhhhhh, you tommorow Gilz


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies!

Sooooo tired again today, I think I need a whole day in bed! Hmm thats not happening anytime soon lol.

We found some puppies last night which is available now so we're going to call them later! my hubby is the biggest animal lover you've ever met, hes such a softie, even if hes crap at helping me out he would always make sure the animals are sorted! We're going to get a boy as I'm worried that if we get a girl hubby will want to breed and we'll have to have lots of dogs! One and 2 under 2, plus our rabbits is enough for me for now!

I would love chickens, When hubby finishes his service our plan is to buy a house in the middle of nowhere and live like the good life! He can have as many pets as he wants then as we'll have the room and the kids will have left home (Well supposedly!)


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

I think its disgraceful these people who cant be 'bothered' with their pets as soon as a baby comes along, i guess thats when their true colours really shine though!!.

Sorry to hear your not feeling to good gilz, hope its something and nothing:hugs: 

I managed to sleep until my loo trip at 4.15am, better than nothing:thumbup:

Im thinking of going out this pm and buying some of the stuff i need for this hospital bag. In the mean time, the washing is on, its really sunny out so im thinking of chancing it and hanging out my sheets!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Claire so exciting you could have a wee puppy really soon!!

Happy 27 weeks and third tri Molly :wohoo:

I really do think it's maybe just my nausea coming back round again Madcat, i feel sick pretty much constantly, which is how i felt the last few weeks of 1st tri. I seriously doubt we'll ever have weather good enough for hanging washing out again in scotland :dohh: it's horrible here again today.

Took my car back to Audi this morning, and have to go pick it up after work, hopefully the steering wheel will actually be going in the right way this time. Got a teeny A1 as my courtesy car, it's quite cute but far to girly for me so i'd never buy one.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ha yeh, i dont think youre going to be taken quite so seriously in an A1:wacko:. bet you have been dying to get your new car back. im looking forward to seeing some pics!.

ive had passing moments in the afternoons where i havent felt 100%, just on the edge of nausea, its not uncommon, i wonder what brings it back at this stage.

well, my sheets are out, and if it rains im gona be:growlmad::brat::hissy::ninja::grr::hangwashing:


----------



## madcatwoman

i want a birth like this!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/538234-my-birth-story-my-little-boy-max.html


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah in the A1 Madcat everyone knows it's just a wee pokey car. We took all the badges off ours so loads of people just think it's a standard A3 but then you rev it or breeze past them and they get all confused, it's fantastic i'm such a big petrolhead kid :haha:

If Audi have washed it when i pick it up i'll take some pictures tonight :thumbup:

I did wonder what would make the nausea return cos i thought in 1st tri it was down to all the hormone surges and i thought they had settled by now :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

My SIL said the nausea in the 3rd tri is usually because you don't have alot of room in there and when the baby moves sometimes it can make you feel sick.

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Just been catching up.....lots of talk on poop and doggies/pets I see :)

Well am having a day resting today after traipsing Leeds yesterday sorting stuff out with my sister....her ex-fella has been claiming alsorts of benefits its seems and NO we could not cancel in one office we had to go to several different ones to put a stop on him getting monies he shouldnt be :growlmad: I was knackered and after moving light bags/boxes of her gear on Monday night because he gave us 30mins to pack her gear to move it out I am feeling the effects on my pelvis and hips right now :sad1: 

The redundancy consultation at work ends today and theres a meeting to decide our fate which I KNOW will def be redundancy.....I am feeling a little nervous but also wanting to draw a line under the whole thing now. DH reckons they wont call me into work for a meeting my fate will be sent to me in a form of a letter which I will recieve by the end of the week, I think I agree with him :(

How everybody is well today :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

O/T, but is anyone seeing the drama croping up in the rest of the forum, especially in the loss section? I didn't know people spent that much time on BnB :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

I can honestly say i've never even looked in the losses section Ozzie so missing the drama there :shrug:

Madly glad you got everything sorted for your sister, please have an easy day today and get some rest. I think i'm likely to agree with your DH that your work will probably send you a letter which is just pants. Did you ever get any response to the emails you sent your boss?


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Happy 3rd tri molly and gilz!!
Its lovely and sunny here too madcat i';ve bedding on the line too!
I had a shit night last night,not from the pregnancy but down to oran this time.He just kept crying from 3am,everytime I settled him and got back into bed he'd start again.
In the end I brought him into my bed,he has a bit of a cold so he was full on snoring in my ear,snorting,tossing and turning and kept waking me up to see if it was morning yet!
Then just as I dozed off at 5.30 shay started crying,he had a bad dream!
I wonder once I have this 3rd baba will I ever get to sleep again,they seem to be taking turns at the moment!On a positive note,shay hasn't mentioned his sore ear today so fingers crosses its passed!!

I have been painting my lil girl nursery this morning.I'll get dh to use the roller on the main walls,but he loses interest in keeping things tidy so I'm doing all the egding at the ceiling around the window and shelves and stuff,so hopefully he'll finish for me at the wk end!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

gilz82 said:


> I can honestly say i've never even looked in the losses section Ozzie so missing the drama there :shrug:

Been in there a couple times to offer support to some friends....I don't think I'll go in again though cause I haven't lost a LO and it seems if you haven't you're not very welcome there. :shrug: Ah well! Lots of other places to go and hang out.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's a shame Ozzie, although i'm sure anything said over there is just the result of those girls grief.


----------



## pinkclaire

we're going to look at the puppy tonight! If all is ok we'll be getting it!

I know whats happening Ozzie as I have a few friends involved bnb is a life line to a lot of those ladies so its bound to get heated sometimes!

Madcat good luck with work, I agree, I bet they do just send it in a letter. Hopefully you'll be able to draw a line under it all and move on?


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire take a camera and get loads of cute puppy pictures please!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh I will! They have one bitch left, shes a grey and white one exactly what we wanted! They are well known breeders so hopefully there should be no reason why we dont want to get it. Shes 9 weeks old so will still be quite fluffy! Very cute!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

On to happier things! Puppies! Yay!


----------



## sequeena

ooo what pup is it!


----------



## gilz82

Aw now i have puppy envy on top of the baby envy i have for the girls in third tri :hissy:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Aw now i have puppy envy on top of the baby envy i have for the girls in third tri :hissy:

Same!!


----------



## pinkclaire

An Alaskan Malamute xx


----------



## pinkclaire

We are going here have a look at their pictures of past puppies! https://www.articwolves.co.uk/puppies.html


----------



## sequeena

The only thing I would be wary of is they don't health test, just vet check xx


----------



## pinkclaire

We asked on the phone and they said they have so we will check the paperwork when we get there. Thanks though hun xx


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> We asked on the phone and they said they have so we will check the paperwork when we get there. Thanks though hun xx

No worries just like to make sure as we have been caught out in the past :(


----------



## gilz82

Also most reputable breeders will give you a week for example to get the puppy checked over independantly by your own vet, and if there are any issues they'll then take the pup back and give you your money back. Thankfully never had to do it, but it's always nice to have had the peace of mind.


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, the hospital bag has started:wacko:

goodness, all the bits and bobs mount up in cost though!:dohh:

cant believe im starting on a hospital bag!:haha:


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> Well, the hospital bag has started:wacko:
> 
> goodness, all the bits and bobs mount up in cost though!:dohh:
> 
> cant believe im starting on a hospital bag!:haha:

Jealous!


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Well, the hospital bag has started:wacko:
> 
> goodness, all the bits and bobs mount up in cost though!:dohh:
> 
> cant believe im starting on a hospital bag!:haha:
> 
> Jealous!Click to expand...

2nd tri doesnt take too long to get thru hun!...

i thought i better start putting some stuff together now though,ive been so lazy!


----------



## gilz82

I really must buy a holdall/bag to put hospital stuff in :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Got one of my ebay orders today!!!!! I'm thrilled with it!!!!! :happydance: I need my little guy here to dress now! :haha:


----------



## molly85

Awwwww Clairmy uncle has one of them say good bye to hairfree floors lol.
I want a puppy to but poor mols has enough to contend with a baby coming along.

Thanks for the week congratz girls. 2nd tri wasn't to bad hasn't flownpast but scary it's gone and we are now fattening the turkey for christmas. Seems she is all pokey boney now, nothingviolentjust you suddenly notice a feeling like a elbow poking out with my fat tummy you can't see it but can deffinatly feel it. 

Abbys bag is nearly ready to pack lots of clothes going through the wash bedding will be on next with the muslins. I have opted to also get some of the thin tea towels to use like muslins much cheaper and very funky (thank you wilkos) 

The first aide course is good thankfully I have known most of the stuff and it's a tiny group so there isn't the one person who asks the most obvious questions which have been covered 4 times. I have done my Baby resuss to nice any easy poor doll got my germs all over it then beaten for the back slaps and choking lol Quite scary how its about the size of a one month old and I had it sat on my Knee it was huge!


----------



## molly85

https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...1&partNumber=2864282&shortDescription=Wheeled .

Somthing like that Gilz


----------



## sequeena

omg molly are you 3rd tri now? yay!

My hospital bag is a beverly hills polo club weekender bag that I've had for years... dunno if it's genuine or an imitation. It's a nice sturdy bag anyway.

It's this colour and has the same pattern
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LxMAGumW6IA/TMhMTKxRY4I/AAAAAAAAAKM/cZ02174iRjo/s400/Beverly+Hills+POLO+Club-rm190.jpg

It's this sort of style though
https://www.prooz.com/imgdet/d_2006.jpg

For baby I'm thinking of taking the small suitcase we have.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies. Sounds like you've all been busy. I did go to aquanatal in the end. Suddenly this morning my cough has mostly gone so perhaps I'm turning another corner! I'm glad I went though I am ready to die I'm so tired. I've hardly managed any work. Tried to nap in the afternoon but as soon as I dropped off my bloody sister phoned and woke me up. Still she had some news - we are getting some clothes of one of her best mates we've known forever. She's just had a girl and I reckon she probably has quite nice taste in baby clothes so hopefully there will be some things we'll really like. Getting some older girl clothes sent to us too. People are so kind. :)

Pissed off about some work stuff. I've had a bunch of things that have never been my responsibility dumped on me with a deadline of tomorrow. Not impressed. No-one is responding to my emails so I haven't any of the information I need. :growlmad:

Ugh I feel too tired to do anything. It's that physical exhaustion where you can't keep your eyes open but are too tired to fall asleep.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Feeling blue Ladies :sad1: I cant work out wether its the work things or wether its the `oh my god I will be full-term in 7wks......shit!` sort of cold feet feeling :wacko:

Peanut were a right pair esp where work and been taken advantage of are concerned :growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I love that hospital bag :)

Mine will be my sports holdall bag which I usually take on hol :) Babys bag will be his gorgeous changing bag :) I aim to pack least as poss I dont intend on staying long :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Here Madly, have a giggle :haha: :flower:

https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/par...ng-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/


----------



## molly85

mines just a tiny suitcase in black with the tesco finest changing bag. lol I have picked abbys coming home outfit. its a summer paif or dungerees in pink and purple gingham so am packing some tights incase its cold and I can't bare to loose socks on the forst day lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzieshunni said:


> Here Madly, have a giggle :haha: :flower:
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/par...ng-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/

:hugs: Thank you hon so :rofl: and def def true ..... I cant relate to point 7 the one about taking your baby out in weather other than sunshine ..... I have been frounded upon many a times for daring to brave the rain and snow with DS in tow :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I have also picked Charlies coming hon outfit however its a toss up between the tigger top and bottoms suit me and DH bought him....the only thing we have bought him together AND what was Olivers coming home outfit....a baby blue/white winne pooh top and bottoms suit....Oliver wore it home from hospital and its also the suit he was wearing in his baby 1st portrait pic taken in the hospital :) I cant decide wether to go for tradition as in dress then the same or individuality and put him in something different :shrug:


----------



## molly85

hmm i'd go different but thats my preference


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MADLYTTC said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Here Madly, have a giggle :haha: :flower:
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/par...ng-least-helpful-parenting-tips-ever-2448391/
> 
> :hugs: Thank you hon so :rofl: and def def true ..... I cant relate to point 7 the one about taking your baby out in weather other than sunshine ..... I have been frounded upon many a times for daring to brave the rain and snow with DS in tow :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: Because babies will break if you take them out in cold weather.....as if there's any other kind in the UK!


----------



## madcatwoman

Look at the hospital bag posts ive started off!!!:haha:

Peanut, nowhere round here does aquanatal classes:nope: miserable lot!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Molly thats a fab bag :hugs:

Ok these pictures are mostly for Madcats benefit but here's some pics of my new car. 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/3d7f7bab.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/46038f5a.jpg
It needs nicer alloys but I'm looking at a set of S3 replicas and then for the most important picture, the beast of an engine that puts a massive smile on my face!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/2f7039e2.jpg


----------



## molly85

madcat have u rung round our classes aren't advertised.
syropsponge and custard yum!


----------



## molly85

phwoar gilz. it's not a TT so its all good


----------



## PeanutBean

Yep, it's a car alright Gilz! :haha:

Madcat, would be worth ringing round. Have you asked your MW about any prenatal classes?

DH is making my tea. I feel sick. :sick:


----------



## gilz82

I don't really like the TTs to be honest never have. I much prefer a slightly bigger car with room for passengers in the back who actually have legs :haha:

Peanut sorry you are still feeling sick :hugs: My boiler has leaked all over the top of my microwave so waiting on the emergency plumber and I've still got no phone signal so I can't speak to my OH. This is turning out to be a crappy week.


----------



## molly85

Awwww rubbish on the phone and boiler Gilz.
COuld skype your OH?
The TT is deffinatly for blokes trying to compensate for something lol


----------



## gilz82

He doesn't have a laptop with him so no skype-ing. 

I'm sure the boiler will be fine at least I don't need to pay for it. Quite scared that the microwave may be wrecked tho, electrics and water not a great combination.


----------



## molly85

nope but you could claim a new one from the council as there dodgy boilewr broke it. Don't even touch it now its wet and your all alone. or get the plumber to check it


----------



## gilz82

Don't worry no pregnant lady shocking type electrics going on over here :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Booooo Gilz. Have you not got a landline? I agree you coudl call through skype. Sucky. I guess you can't use your microwave now! How rubbish!

I've had some tacos. Hoping as they digest I'll stop feeling sick.

Getting so much baby on my bladder at the moment. At yoga last night I felt I needed a pee badly and by the time someone else had been and come back it had gone! Silly baby.

This is going to be TMI but yesterday I had just so much CM is was quite unbelievable. I had to change a fresh liner after about 10 mins of wearing it! :shock: I've had a couple of weeks of loads but that was ridiculous. But today, it's not been an issue at all. It was like it had been a final clear out and now it's over it. I wonder if the general mucus production of being ill made that area respond with more in case of attack? Really happy it's calmed down though as I was beginning to get a bit worried it might actually be BV.

Watching Neighbours. Madcat, are you as weirded out by the sudden Sonia being Callum's mum storyline as I am? Talk about tacking in a new line from nowhere. What about that stuff when he went to stay with relatives? I'm sure there used to be a bit more consistency than that...


----------



## DaretoDream

madcatwoman said:


> Awww sequeena, i bet shes a big baby really?!!:haha:. lovely (id have a dog if i wasnt so allergic to them)
> 
> Some people really sadden me when they give up on their pets when a baby comes along. we had DHs friends here on the weekend who have two well behaved yorkshire terriers, they confessed that they nearly gave them away when their baby arrived (not that they had any problems or anything), i couldnt believe it, then the other piped up and said to us "when you have your baby your pets will mean nothing to you"..... well im sorry, i dont buy into that:nope::growlmad:

Did you know that they have hypoallergenic dogs?! So that even if you are allergic, you can actually still have a dog. Like a Min. Schnauzer, (doesn't shed) and an American Eskimo (aka German Spitz) and there are many others out there!


----------



## pinkclaire

So we got her  she's gorgeous. The people we got her off were lovely, they have a 21 month and 9 month old son so she's used to kids already and you can tell. Her and james are best buddies already!

We will get home late so I'll get you all a picture tomorrow xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw Claire congrats on your new addition :wohoo: it's so exciting when you add a new pet to the family!

I'm seriously scunnered this morning, had next to no sleep, have full blown nausea and my stupid mobile still isn't getting any signal at home. It does get signal at work so suppose i should be thankful of that :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no gilz! :hugs:

Hooray for your new puppy pink! We want a new second dog but we only take rescues and none of the centres will house them with us now we have kids. :(

I slept medium. Ate too many tacos for tea and so have had a bit of a dicky tummy and Byron came in and did a fair bit of hair pulling. Otherwise it wasn't too bad.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh! I have a watermelon! Happy new weeks.


----------



## molly85

Oh water melon and puppy. sorry girls i slept through. and got up early to.


----------



## gilz82

Molly you are showing off with your sleeping right through :hissy:

Totally forgot this morning as my brain appears to have died, but happy new weeks to Peanut, Madcat, Loopy, Vbaby for tomorrow and me :wohoo: finally officially in third tri now!


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy new weeks!

Yes it's very exciting she's so sweet bless her, she seems really unsettled still so hopefully she'll get used to us soon xx


----------



## sequeena

Happy new weeks everyone :hugs: omg I am 4 months pregnant almost halfway!! When did that happen :dance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena i'm so sorry i forgot you, happy 16wks :wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Oh Sequeena i'm so sorry i forgot you, happy 16wks :wohoo:

Hahaha it's ok :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's amazing how many of us change on he same day of the week.

Gosh this time last pregnancy I didn't know it but could expect my baby in 7 weeks. :shock:

Feeling well sick this morning. Yuck.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> It's amazing how many of us change on he same day of the week.
> 
> Gosh this time last pregnancy I didn't know it but could expect my baby in 7 weeks. :shock:
> 
> Feeling well sick this morning. Yuck.

Peanut it's so sad you've gone the entire pregnancy feeling so awful :( at least the end is in sight now :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Happy New weeks everyone :dance: and for me tomorrow I am a round 30wks :haha:

Just wanted to let you know I am going to be a bnb auntie :wohoo: Lianne my bump bud is in labour shes 37+3wks so Peanut hon you are right we could all be mummies (again! for some of us!) in as many as just 7wks away :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo good luck to Lianne!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut :kiss:

When I saw her text I was sooooooooooooo excited :lol: But I think it just dawned too ..... crap that could be us in a matter of weeks :dohh:

I told her I was a tad jealous and she said `dont be am sat in the car soaking wet through` :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Molly thats a fab bag :hugs:
> 
> Ok these pictures are mostly for Madcats benefit but here's some pics of my new car.
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/3d7f7bab.jpg
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/46038f5a.jpg
> It needs nicer alloys but I'm looking at a set of S3 replicas and then for the most important picture, the beast of an engine that puts a massive smile on my face!!
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/2f7039e2.jpg

Morning All:thumbup: Happy new weeks!!:happydance:

Gilz, your motor is smart, thats nice!, i wouldnt mess with you!!:haha: and the engine looks a monster and puts my 1.6 to shame :cry::cry::cry:!. is it ok now??.

peanut, there were a list of classes on the noticeboard in the hospital when i went, there was one aquanatenatal class but it was all the way in Denbigh,so not worth it:shrug:

Goodness, i feel like slept on a grill last night,my hips werent too bad(a bit grumbly) but my whole body was put together wrong and just couldnt get comfy.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Happy New weeks everyone :dance: and for me tomorrow I am a round 30wks :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I am going to be a bnb auntie :wohoo: Lianne my bump bud is in labour shes 37+3wks so Peanut hon you are right we could all be mummies (again! for some of us!) in as many as just 7wks away :wacko:

wow:dohh:, yes its possible isnt it, we could possibly have our babies in as little as 7 weeks...wow, imagine that, suits me though!

strange, im starting to get heartburn in the evenings & nights, 2 nights in a row ive been on the reenies and woke up again last night. had it a bit in 1st tri, none in 2nd tro and now its back!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Happy new wks everyone,and happy 3rd tri gilz!!
God madly your friend is in labour already,hope all goes well for her..it really is starting to hit me now,I had really bad af type cramps and lower back pain last night,I think I was similar with oran from about 30wks.
It gave me a bit of a fright all the same,had to take paracetamol it was so sore.Still feeling a little crampy today but nowhere near as bad as last night.I half thought I was in early labour!
So that has given me the kick up my butt to get hospital bag sorted coz you just never know!!
Have lots of lil pink things drying on the clothes horse and have started rooting out all my bits and pieces.Will do a list and get the last of my toiletries when I go shopping tomorrow and then I'll be done and dusted!

Is this liannes 2nd baby madly?and did she go early with her 1st?


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god peanut,madcat,and madly our babies are 4lb!!!
I'm really feeling the pressure on my bits now,and I think last night in the midst of all the pain she burrowed her wee head further down,its as if its grinding down behind my pubic bone.


----------



## madcatwoman

I know 4lb's....FOUR POUNDS!!!!:shrug:.
funny, although i feel heavy, i dont think it feels like four pounds, i guess its so gradual we only notice it really when its gone!!:haha:
I dont think my bump has got much bigger in recent weeks though, although i read they dont grow much longer(in length) now, its all about starting to fatten up instead.

Ive got all my hospital bits in asda bags dumped by my side here, gona sort it out this afternoon. I just need to pick up some mini toiletries from superdrug.

All baby clothes are washed and dried and put away in drawers, i need to pick out how many to take really.



Anyone know if you HAVE to download 'winzip' to extract zipped files?, FIL has asked me to get some photos off a disk for him but theyre zipped.


----------



## PeanutBean

Just right click on the zipped folder and select extract.

i feel like it's 4lbs! lol Actually I've been a big anxious about growth while I've been so ill. Think I see MW on Tuesday though so can check then.

I'm stil in bed (really need to get up and shower) and rushing away with work trying to sort out a nominee for an award. Got the window open and it's delicious!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Just right click on the zipped folder and select extract.
> 
> i feel like it's 4lbs! lol Actually I've been a big anxious about growth while I've been so ill. Think I see MW on Tuesday though so can check then.
> 
> I'm stil in bed (really need to get up and shower) and rushing away with work trying to sort out a nominee for an award. Got the window open and it's delicious!

theres no option to 'extract' whe i right click:shrug:

i have the window open too, nice n fresh!:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's just built into windows now unless yours is ancient! I've not got any zip folders on my laptop to check what the options say plus I'm on windows 7 here too which is a bit different. What options come up when you right click?


----------



## vbaby3

Good woman madcat,you're getting all organised!
Me too peanut,definately feel like 4lbs pressing on my vj!!
And she can stop at 8lbs too!Dread to think what she'll weigh if I go overdue like I did with boys.My boys were 8lb 1 and 8lb 10,so if she follows on this progression she'll be well in the 9lbs,ooooh my poor girl bits:wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

the only options when i right click that im able to change...is the type of program i can open the file with (which doesnt do anything)

and the boxes for read only /hidden....then just the normal stuff like whe it was created/modyfied etc.

theres security/details tab to click on but nothing on there can be changed to make any difference:dohh:

i remember doing something college where the program winzip was required.


----------



## PeanutBean

Winzip's been built in for ages. What Windows do you have? What options are under 'send to'? Have you tried just double clicking on it? That might just start the extraction process straight away.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Shhhhh! I'm happy with my four months left! :rofl: No labor for me yet!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Winzip's been built in for ages. What Windows do you have? What options are under 'send to'? Have you tried just double clicking on it? That might just start the extraction process straight away.

under send to it comes up with my docs...email...and then all the different drives etc...

if you double click on it microsft office picture manager comes up -but you cant open the photos on it at all.

we have windows vista home ed 2007


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry if this is a stupid question but is it definitely zipped? Maybe the file format is jsut one you can't recognise with your PC. I am sure Vista must have winzip built in; XP does. What is the icon next to the file?

I've just hung washing on the line for the first time this year! :happydance: Also cleared some poo from the garden (but not quite all of it, some too sloppy!) :sick:

There is someone driving about piping "any old iron" from their van. It feels like the late 70s or early '80s with rag and bone men. :wacko: Stupid Tory government!

Also just paid a chunk off my credit card bill and transferred a chunk to our savings account. Hooray!


----------



## madcatwoman

nah, its definately zipped, it says so. im going to have to download a winzip program to open it...

ha ha ha...i remember those, "any ole iron...any ole iron any oleanyole iron....".


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't understand! lol Vista is totally different to the other which are all XP based so maybe that's why. I've never used it.


----------



## madcatwoman

ah, ive managed to find a trial winzip download, and have just accessed the file finally....inbetween doing my hospital bag and starting on baby bag lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*I`M A VIRTUAL BNB AUNTIE 

LIANNE HAD BABY JAIDEN AT 11.52AM WEIGHING 6LB 50Z

MUMMY AND BABY BOTH WELL AND COMING HOME AS SOON AS CHRIS GETS A CAR SEAT *


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby I too had really bad cramps last night and I still have nasty pains in my cervix....cant liken them to labour with Oliver though :dohh: Was thinking maybe I had sympathy pains for Lianne but NO shes delivered and I still have them :wacko:

Makes me think I need to start washing Charlies clothes and packing my hospital bags though....really dawned on me its so close to D-DAY :wohoo:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Whoop whoop! :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw thats fantastic news madly.Hope both her and baby are doing well.x

Yeh these cramps are a bit scary alright,but I 'm near sure I had them with oran too.Have hospital appointment nxt wednesday so will ask about it then if its still bothering me.
Definately time to get the bags ready though just in case!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly that's fantastic news, congrats to Lianne :wohoo:

Madcat yup that's my car fixed the steering wheel now is going the right way thankfully, so nothing else is allowed to go wrong with it.

Forgotten just about everything else i've read sorry, i've had a really stressful morning at work so my brain is pretty much dead.


----------



## madcatwoman

I had cramps a week or two ago vbaby, got me quite concerned the evening i felt them as i had heard people say thats what they felt at the begining of labour:shrug:, but i went to bed and were gone in the morning!.

definately no harm in sorting our bags out though!.

amazing, one long lost relative of ours on facebook announced he's a grandad today, his daughter has had her baby FOUR months early, baby doing fine aparently!


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow that is early Madcat!! My friend had her baby at 24wks + 4 days and he was totally fine. Obviously spent a long time in the neo-natal unit, but he had no ill effects.

They warned her from day one that his chances weren't great, that he'd get better and then get much sicker etc and none of that happened. I understand he must be the exception rather than the rule, but it just shows how much fighting spirit our little babies have!!


----------



## vbaby3

Its definately what I felt at the beginning of my labours so I was a bit alarmed.I just can't remember if I felt them so strong when I was pregnant with Oran.I do remember asking the doctor about them coz I was concerned but can't fully remember if they were quite this sore!
The cramps are still there lurking but definately eased off.I will ring hospital if I get overly concerned.

Busy doing my bags too,have them mostly done,and have a list for shopping tomorrow.
Madcat don't forget to pack hair clips/bobbins,you don't want long hair in your face in labour!I've actually packed a hairband so my fringe and all can be shoved outta the way if its annoying me!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw lil babies certaintly are little fighters aren't they?!
I would still die of shock and worry if I went early,even though I know at this stage my baby would have an excellent chance of being ok.
If she wants to come early 37 wks is fine by me lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Its definately what I felt at the beginning of my labours so I was a bit alarmed.I just can't remember if I felt them so strong when I was pregnant with Oran.I do remember asking the doctor about them coz I was concerned but can't fully remember if they were quite this sore!
> The cramps are still there lurking but definately eased off.I will ring hospital if I get overly concerned.
> 
> Busy doing my bags too,have them mostly done,and have a list for shopping tomorrow.
> Madcat don't forget to pack hair clips/bobbins,you don't want long hair in your face in labour!I've actually packed a hairband so my fringe and all can be shoved outta the way if its annoying me!

:thumbup: i got some bands yesterday, and will keep a clip for my grown out fringe!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

vbaby - it could just be braxton hicks....my mum had them with me from 30weeks

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh thats what I wondered sofie,but everyone describes braxton hicks as painless tightenings.I've never had braxton hicks like that,so maybe my body does it differently and af cramps is its way!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

vbaby3 said:


> Yeh thats what I wondered sofie,but everyone describes braxton hicks as painless tightenings.I've never had braxton hicks like that,so maybe my body does it differently and af cramps is its way!!

I think braxton hicks may be a different feeling for everyone especially if you are at different stages of the pregnancy due to not having loads of room in there

:flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

Sequeena- some how i got a few days ahead of you! that's just crazy talk.

You have your scan booked yet? Ours is March 23rd. I can't wait! Have any thoughts on what you're having?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I feel like I'm the monkey in the middle......seems some are hitting 30 weeks plus and other are on the other side at 16 weeks. :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: I feel like I'm the monkey in the middle......seems some are hitting 30 weeks plus and other are on the other side at 16 weeks. :haha:

hehe me too 

:flower:


----------



## molly85

Did i mention I slept through? lol

Happy new weeks girls.

Well done to Lianne not sowell done to CHris for not making sure they had a car seat, it's an easy job for a dad. if in doubt go to halfords some one will show u what to do with it lol.

Day 2 of first aid over being assessed tomorrow it's also my mums birthday so out for dinner( somehow I am driving??????) and got to get food for matts poker party sounds like hell to me but I will make it through and then probsleep through again lol.

Abby is very pokey today I wasactually wincing so am now laid out on thesofa seriously considering saying bugger it and going to bed.


----------



## PeanutBean

I had an appointment with the homeopath this afternoon. It was a good thing. She is sending me some remedies for anxiety as well as for the bronchitis. She also went through our consultation time during my last labour, which was interesting.


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, do you think its much worse facing labour when you have faced it once before?. Im more apprehensive and just a bit scared so im wondering if ignorance is bliss(?):dohh:


I got a cheap stop watch on ebay for timing contractions today!. easier than using the clock or my watch.


----------



## sequeena

I've lost 4kg girls! That's almost 9lbs and I've dropped 2 BMI points! :dance:

My midwife found the heartbeat briefly but lost it :( My baby's heartbeat was wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I was looking forward to it last time so it knocked me when it all went wrong. It's definitely more stressful this time and I was afraid, but I think I'm working through that. I'm sure a good first birth doesn't leave you feeling like this!


----------



## molly85

I am jealous Sequeena I'v put on 4kgs maybe 5 it's really bugging me as i was told to gain nothing but i can't exercise and crave stodge. not salad


----------



## sequeena

F it molly don't beat yourself up over it. It's what, 10lbs? Not even a stone!

I was really worried about gaining as I'm over 15 stone anyway :(

I hope this gives you girls a giggle because I'm still freaking out over it! I took my bra off not so long ago because my boobs were killing and OMG there was a squashed bug on my tit - I have now been nicknamed the bug suffocater!!

Perils of a low cut top and 40DD boobs :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

I had a good first birth compared to peanut and I feel nervous, pretty much the same as I did with James but for different reasons iykwim? I know what to expect but also know this time that it really is worth it and really is over as soon as the baby is out, which I think I forgot last time? Or at least didn't quite comprehend. 

Here's a quick pic I took of the new addition: 

https://i761.photobucket.com/albums/xx259/clairefrere/969caa2f.jpg


----------



## molly85

awww what a cute fluffy had.

Sequeena I know been told that so many times. I was 13 stone. and 5'1 how tall are u?


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't weigh myself, that way I don't have to know what I gain. :D

Jeez Sequeena I can beat that. When I was on mat leave I put on a trackie jacket I don't often wear and went off to the woods with the dog. Tickle. Scratch. Tickle. Scratch. 15, 20 mins later wtf is with my boobs, look down and THE biggesst spider was crawling out of my cleavage!!!!! It was like a dinner plate, one of those MASSIVE brown house spiders. I totally shit it and ripped half my clothes off there and then to shake it out. Ugh it's giving me shivers remembering it. I guess it had nestled into this old jacket and I hadn't noticed then fallen into my cleavage, trapped like in one of those huge insect eating bell-plants. Ever since I get a bit freaked out whenever a hair or something tickles my boobs. :lol: I often used to lose smints down there back in the day. Never to be seen again. :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

weird doubler ages after posting the first. :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw pink, what a gorgeous and BIG puppy!


----------



## molly85

lol Peanut I do that to totally freaked by threads and hairs. I hate spiders. I usually find small snacks in my bra lol.

The girls seem to have grown again, the little delight in my stomach seems to be quite high so squashing everything up.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire what a beautiful puppy :thumbup: 

My sister is always dropping stuff down her ample cleavage it's a source of much amusement for me :haha: Peanut I honestly think i would've died if there had been a spider in my cleavage I hate spiders. I actually feel icky just thinking about the spider in your cleavage :rofl:

I can top all of you guys in the weigh gain department I've put on a stone and a quarter and that's me not eating particularly badly!!


----------



## sequeena

LMFAO Peanut!!! ewwww I would have been screaming like a small child :rofl:

Molly I'm 5'8 so it doesn't sound bad but I have a BMI of 32 so am morbidly obese :( I carry a lot of the weight on my thighs which is where I've lost the weight from :dance:


----------



## sequeena

I love the ears on the pup claire, I am a sucker for ears when they're in the floppy stage!

I was looking for a pic of my shepherd in the floppy ear stage but came across this instead. OMG how small was Luna!! (about 10 weeks old) :haha:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/7224_1258025375925_1388356992_708922_6014547_n.jpg


----------



## gilz82

Aw so cute Sequeena!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm sure Peanut commented but it seems to have disappeared :wacko:

Hehe you're right though she was a massive pup, she weighed 18lbs and her momma gave birth to THIRTEEN of them!! All survived!


----------



## PeanutBean

Cute pet-pile!

I spill all drinks down my cleavage, but I think that is a balance issue... I do drop crumbs down and chocolate is a pain. It's annoying when I'm in public and something noticeable falls down and I need to get it out without everyone seeing! :blush: Maybe I should take to wearing polo necks all the time! :lol:

We had to take Jess to the vet this evening. For a week or two she's started with teeth chattering and then the past couple of days she's suddenly stopped wanting to walk anywhere and wouldn't come upstairs to bed last night. She has been really shaking all day. She's had it before so we weren't too worried - just a trapped nerve in her back causing pain. But she was in a bit of a state so we needed to go get some anti-inflammatories to settle it down. It was of course the expected £60. Why can't we get over the counter ibuprofen for dogs or similar?


----------



## PeanutBean

sequeena said:


> I'm sure Peanut commented but it seems to have disappeared :wacko:
> 
> Hehe you're right though she was a massive pup, she weighed 18lbs and her momma gave birth to THIRTEEN of them!! All survived!

Commented on what? I've just done one now...


----------



## sequeena

Peanut ignore me I am losing the plot :wacko: I'm forever getting crumbs down in the cleavage and it drives me bloody mental.

I can't believe I decided to pics of my 'naked' bump, I still just look fat :wacko:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/16weeknakedbelly2.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/16weeknakedbelly.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

You have a fab bump! Are your stretchmarks from pregnancy? They are kind of beautifully arranged. Mine were like a thousand cats with fat claws have sratched at my lower belly like it was a scratching pole. The whol area was just mottled. :(

I think this baby is doing some shifting. Getting heartburn and kind of breathless. Hoping that's a bum pressing against my diaphragm and not just knees.


----------



## sequeena

No, they're from all the weight I gained :( I haven't had any new ones from pregnancy. I'm like a map, scars and stretchmarks all over my body :wacko:

Ouch peanut, hope she moves into a more comfortable position for you x


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena thats a lovely pic of your dogs! Very cute! Anana has such a cute face, we gave her a bath tonight as she smelt like kennels lol, and gave her a good brush and she has gone all fluffy! 

Also lovely bump pic! You really dont look like you have excess fat to me? Just looks like a lovely neat bump!

Peanut I keep getting heartburn as well, its awful isnt it :-(


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Sequeena thats a lovely pic of your dogs! Very cute! Anana has such a cute face, we gave her a bath tonight as she smelt like kennels lol, and gave her a good brush and she has gone all fluffy!
> 
> Also lovely bump pic! You really dont look like you have excess fat to me? Just looks like a lovely neat bump!
> 
> Peanut I keep getting heartburn as well, its awful isnt it :-(

Aw no,, does she still have that gorgeous pupster smell though?

Ahh I do, my thighs are humoungous (no word of a lie, my OH has chunky thighs and his boxers won't go up my thigh) and I have many chins :D

OH says he needs to pat my belly everyday for good luck as I am now a buddha... he got a kick in the arse for that one.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Seen as Sequeena has put a 'naked bump pic' up I thought I would too....

Todays bump at 21 Weeks & 2 Days



:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lovely bump SK!
Sequeena, men dont you just love them!

Yeah she smells lovely :cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

I'm so jealous of sofie's bump :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sequeena said:


> I'm so jealous of sofie's bump :(

Don't be I feel like I am going to topple over if DH sneezes anywhere near me lmao....

You have a lovely bump hun!

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bumps girls :thumbup:

Mine hasn't really changed since it popped out a couple of weeks ago, although my uterus is now clearly about my belly button, but my belly button is stubbornly refusing to pop out. So i have a bump with a weird little dip in it where my belly button is :wacko:

Had another horrible night and my kidney is killing me today, i had considered phoning the drs but think i'd just be better waiting and talking to my consultant when i see her a week on wednesday instead.

On the upside it's friday, my OH is home tonight and we are going out for dinner tomorrow night as a little treat so that's nice.

How's everyone?


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning Gilz, sorry you had a crap night, but yay on OH getting home tonight!

We had a hoeling dog all night, she really didnt want to be left alone bless her. I woke up to my OH asleep downstairs cuddled up to the dog, hmm a sign of things to come lol.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire don't let him get into that habit, it seems like a good idea but it really isn't. Puppies learn so quickly how to manipulate you, not in a bad way, but she'll know now that if she crys she'll get attention.

First beagle pup we got we made that mistake. Second night at home he howled the place down, so there was me sleeping on the couch cuddling him all night. The breeder called the next day just to make sure we were settling in together and i told her and she went a little nuts. She told me just to make sure he wasn't getting to take many naps during the day, play lots with him just before bedtime so he'd be sleepy and then go to bed and ignore any crying.

It was hard but the crying hardly lasted half an hour and after that he slept right through everynight.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

anyone care to join my truely crap nights sleep club?:shrug:



> Peanut
> I think this baby is doing some shifting. Getting heartburn and kind of breathless. Hoping that's a bum pressing against my diaphragm and not just knees

 i think our babies are in sync again as this is what ive been feeling this morning, while half sitting up in bed watching tv. i even got the doppler out to trying and work it out. baby B is still moving round a bit i think!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yes Madcat i'm right there with you in the crappy sleep club!

I'm back to having absolutely no idea where the jellybean is in my tummy. On the days i feel movement i only ever feelings really low down and i think from my BH he's still across my tummy but he's very low like just in line with and below my belly button low.

I hope the consultant can shed some light on what he's up to.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I slept middling last night. Was woken quite early by Byron kicking in my back (again). Then felt a bit ill so got up for the bathroom apparently for no purpose and came back to bed. Don't know what time it was but the heating was on so after 6am. I did actually manage to snooze again. I'm feeling much less tired overall now so I think I'm getting over this illness properly.

DH is off today so he and Byron are going to go for nice walks and swimming and do lovely things! Jess can't have long walks until her back sorts itself out though so she will be cross now she's on pain killers so not noticing it!

Got the lovely window open. I can't wait for leave and spending whole mornings dossing in bed with fresh air coming in! :D


----------



## madcatwoman

im going to have to let MW have a feel next time i see her. I think she attempted it last time, but im really ticklish there and tensed up which she found amusing and said "ok, i'll stop now":haha: But like you say BH can usually reveal alot, well, for me it tends to revel the head at least.


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: Sorry about the no sleep club! It's great your OH is home Gilz. Where will you go for food?


----------



## madcatwoman

How long now till your mat leave peanut?, i really want the weather to start warming up and being nice soon, i really need spring and summer, the time of year ive been imagining...going out with baby b in his new pram!:baby:


----------



## pinkclaire

lol Gilz I know I had a right go at him this morning! I didnt know he had done it until I woke up :dohh: we're too soft, I said this is why we have a child who never sleeps lol, we'll have a puppy and and a child soon!


----------



## gilz82

We are going to nice hotel called Lochside not far from us for dinner. The food there is lovely and it's a little bit fancier than where we'd usually go (chinese or italian) so it'll be nice to make night of it. All courtesy of money i found in my underwear drawer unexpectedly. I obviously put it there at some point for something in particular and have totally forgotten it was there. I'm thinking it was probably supposed to be for a christmas present :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Gilz! We found £20 in the pram the other day! I used to keep a fiver and some change in each pram in case of needing to unexpectedly pick something up from the shops when out and about, now idea why or when I put £20 in!

Madcat I have three more weeks after this. Can't wait! It is still cold out but you can tell Spring isn't far away. The sun is much warmer now and the lighter evenings are the best. I can't wait to take our kiddies out in the new pram either. But I also can't wait to take my girl out in her wrap so I have a conflict of interests! :rofl:

Aw pink, our dog sleeps in our room usually. As does our son! :lol: You're not alone.


----------



## pinkclaire

I know peanut but can you imagine the size of bed we would need for an adult malamute plus two children!

3 weeks, wow that will go sooo fast!


----------



## madcatwoman

Isnt it just the best thing when you find a note you didnt know you had, weather it be £5,£10 or £20:haha::happydance:

when i was a kid i used to find lots of notes people had dropped, in the street, in school, i was always finding them. i remember one day playing out on my bike in the street, i looked down by a drain and saw a £50!!!! note in the gutter!! £50!!!!!:haha: (i cant remember the last time i saw a £50 let alone found anymore). sadly those days seem to be over.


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: madcat, you sound like Charlie and the chocolate factory finding £50 in the gutter!

Pink you should ditch your bed, cover the floor in mattresses and cushions like a Turkish bed. :rofl:

Well I've just done all my last e-learning for my course. :happydance: I just have the final assessment to do (which isn't due until mid March anyway) and I want to go over the last one as I was borderline. It was annoying as I get great feedback on all my work then that assessment the feedback was all "I would've liked to have seen this list or something else completely not indicated in any way in the quesiton or guidance" :dohh: Luckily the feedback from other groups suggests everyone got the same and they have now put out a new template with better guidance (plus I have the feedback) so I can re-do it if I can be bothered. I hate that sort of teaching - guess what's in my head - but I think it's come from the awarding body as it was a new course and they have been changing the rules right the way through!

Other jobs to do for work - complete my strategy work, especially the bit about current practice as my mat cover will not know any of that; get my last info for my reward and recognition policy and have that finalised and being implemented; get my mat handover notes up to date; write a task list/action plan for my cover; attend the strategic team meeting in early March in London; handover! :happydance: I'm sure all that's achievable in three weeks... Oh and I need to book train tickets to London!

God I am so excited about the prospect of Spring it's ridiculous! Wish I didn't still feel nauseous though. It's going to be so good having a normal birth so I can be up on my feet in a few days instead of in agonies for weeks. This is going to be the best spring ever!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im glad im not the only one ridiculously excited about this spring, its all ive been able to think about, it means so much for different reasons:baby:, last year when i joined on here it all seemed so far away.

im off out now, want to get some mini toiletries from superdrug for my hospital bag, thats all thats left....im ready to go lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

got my mini toiletries, and ive also scoffed a very small easter egg, that shell was delish!!.

ive also been sat here with baby hiccups, and instead of feeling them on my hip, for the 1st time ive felt them slap bang twitching on my pubic bone- lets hope baby is headed for the right direction!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

You know everytime you mention easter eggs Madcat i mean to get one and then i forget :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

I had a lovely dream last night that I could feel baby's outline in my abdomen, Sean kept saying 'omg that's its bum!' I wish I was feeling movements now!!


----------



## gilz82

Hopefully it won't be long before you can feel movements Sequeena, might take a bit longer to see a bit that's obviously a bum etc.

I still haven't seen that. It's odd with my stupid anterior placenta i've only ever seen my bump move on the outside one time in the bath and that's it.


----------



## sequeena

Aw gilz! That must be so frustrating at times :(

I honestly don't think I'll feel movement until about 6 months but will let baby prove me wrong!!


----------



## gilz82

It is frustrating as movements are supposed to be there to reassure you that everything is ok. I do have a doppler though so i can always listen to his heartbeat.

I think the reason it bothers me the most is that this will be the only time i'll ever be pregnant, so i feel like i'm missing out on such a big part of it if that makes sense.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish sleep last night :-( DH didn't have any painkillers (he has bad knees) so he tossed and turned ALL NIGHT! :-( I was jabbed, poked, proded, and kicked (and not from Baby Alex :haha:).

Sofie, I'm jealous of your bump! Mine is tiny :-( They do say boys tend to hug the mother, but that's just an old wives tale I suppose.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
You'll all hate me,but I had a glorious 11 hrs sleep last night:haha:
I was wrecked so went to bed at 9,didn't wake for a pee til 6am,and then went straight back to sleep til the boys woke at 8!!

Went out shopping this morning,got my last bits and pieces for my hospital bag too:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Nope don't hate you but i am super jealous :hissy: :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

I know I definately didn't sleep so well in my 1st pregnancy.I really think its my body so used to being pregnant it doesn't notice anymore!!
In the last 5 yrs I've been pregnant for 27 months,so almost half the time lol!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah maybe you've just got used to it Vbaby that or you body is just smart enough to realise that it must capitalise on all the extra sleep it can get right now before the night time feeds start!

I honestly just think my poor body is knackered which makes things worse. I'm not entirely sure a year was a long enough time between getting my kidney out and getting pregnant, but i don't care cos i get to be a mum and it'll sooooo be worth it :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

where the eff is my bloody fruit ticker!!!! :(


----------



## gilz82

I think there is something wrong with the website the fruit tickers come from today Sequeena. This happens occasionally, it'll reappear when it feels like it basically.


----------



## sequeena

Grr! My sig looks awkward now :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Vbaby I don't think I've ever in my life slept for 11 hours!!

Well I worked hard this morning, had an early lunch then felt horribly sick so lay down for a bit. Had a shower now and almost finished my handover notes. I'll be satisfied to just have them done today. I am sure my manager has no clue I work on things for one afternoon and email them, I think she supposes I've been working on them for weeks. :lol: She says she finds it hard to write quickly whereas I just sit and do it and am happy with it. Definitely works to my advantage!


----------



## gilz82

Definitely to your advantage there Peanut :haha:

I work somewhere where no one really understands what i do, which will make life interesting for my maternity cover.


----------



## vbaby3

He he he,I am the sleep monster,I just love it!
Infairness though I have been up the last 3 nights with the boys,I only got 3 hrs sleep 1 of the nights so it was catch up time!
I think thats why night feeds hit me soooo hard,I really need/love a good night sleep.
Bloody hate night feeds,I go about like a complete zombie for the wks/months when there's nightfeeds!


----------



## PeanutBean

Night feeds were fine when I could catch up on sleep in the day but will be more difficult this time! DH took over night wakings when I went back full time as I can't function on that little sleep AND work.

Have emailed my notes over and now feel like I've finished for the day! :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and Gilz no-one really knows what I do either. Also works to my advantage!


----------



## vbaby3

Its a whole different ball game when its not your 1st baby unfortunately,I'm really dreading that part of it.
I remember being up for 2 nightfeeds with oran,the 2nd being at about 4.30 am,and he only settling and me getting back into bed at 5.30am,only for shay to waken for the day at 6am,so that was us up.So that was only 3/4 hrs sleep and I was completely f**cked!
I'd always thought it fair enough that I do the nightfeeds during the wk,as dh is up for work at 6am,usually has to drive for hrs,and works 12-14 hrs a day.
But this went out the window when I stopped functioning!dh had to pitch in,work or no work before I had a breakdown!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, what id give for 11 hours sleep:cry:

i took DH's advice today though, put the TV on low, wrapped myself up in a blanket and had a doze, had an hour and a half kip which was better than nothing, im still trying to wake up now:sleep:


----------



## PeanutBean

I used to love napping to the five afternoon film. They are always crap so nothing missed. But the adverts were always too loud and would disturb me!

Unfortunately for me DH isn't really equipped to do night feeds! :haha: But I expect my girl will be in with us like Byron was which makes it a lot easier. Not having to open my eyes let alone get out of bed.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Interesting random googling....I was looking up pregnancy at 22 weeks and I found a news story from the Daily Mail back in 2007 of a baby girl born at 22 weeks and lived (with oxygen support of course). I can't even imagine having the baby now, lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

The baby would be very very tiny!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It was the size of a ballpoint pen!


----------



## PeanutBean

But not as thin!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: nope.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> But not as thin!

:haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

i cant seem to wake up properly from my kip, feel like im a zombie walking round in a haze, have had 2 glasses of fizzy water, half a glass of coke and a jam rolly polly,

Somebody operate me!:loopy:


----------



## PeanutBean

:lol:

This one's for you madcat: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/539963-waterbirth-information-faqs-more.html


> *Water aspiration
> -Hypoxia (oxygen deprivation) during labour can stimulate the baby's &#8220;gasping reflex&#8221; which can cause water aspiration at the time of birth. If oxygen deprivation is an issue for the baby heart rate abnromalities would be detected and the midwife would recommend that you leave the pool.




> -Very cold water could stimulate the baby to breathe underwater


----------



## madcatwoman

oh thanks for that, just had a quick look at that link. MW seemed to keen that we got out for delivery:shrug: but i would prefer (if id laboured all that time in the pool) to stay in.


----------



## pinkclaire

What were her reasons madcat? seems very odd, most are promoting waterbirths now!

I def want to labour in the pool, but not sure about birth, ideally yes, but I can remember feeling out of control with James when I was birthing so not sure I would like it? We will see how it all goes!


----------



## PeanutBean

You waterbirthers might like this:
https://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TL6GsSb3-4


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> What were her reasons madcat? seems very odd, most are promoting waterbirths now!
> 
> I def want to labour in the pool, but not sure about birth, ideally yes, but I can remember feeling out of control with James when I was birthing so not sure I would like it? We will see how it all goes!

when we went on the hospital tour we were shown the pool room, MW told us that they tend to get most people out onto dryland for actually giving birth because of the risk of babies swallowing/drowning in water....this info went against everything i thought i knew about water births!:shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

That's a bit alarmist!


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> That's a bit alarmist!

i should say. As i always understood baby doesnt breath until it hits air, oxygen comes from the cord up until that point, but then you start questioning yourself!


----------



## molly85

I'd ask of all the babies born in the pool how many have actually drowned? they prob dnt like the fact they can look up ya bits half as easy. I am pretty sure if your just on the basic meds you will know if your in trouble and be happy to get out and have baby vacuumed out.

Soz girls I was up at 6 at tesco by 7.30 buying food for matts last big poker party, then at my course I am now a qualified first aider at work. then a quick trip round boots and mummas and pappas then nipped in t k max 2 quite lught sleeping bags for abby for £14 not bad I thought.

home for and hour or sos nap then went out for an indian with my parents for my mums birthday. I couldn't finish mine but did get the treat of kulfi


----------



## PeanutBean

Good work molly!

MIL is finally visiting on Sunday. :( It'll be ok, DH will go shopping with her and Byron and my little SIL and I will stay home and receive them as guests briefly at some point.

I ordered (and received!) a home study hypnoborthing pack today.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower: so glad it's Saturday! I feel rotten my kidney pain is getting seriously bad these days, don't know if it's broken or if it's just the baby or cos I'm tired :shrug:

I got up at 5 cos I couldn't sleep and didn't want to disturb my OH with all my rumbling, think a little cat nap may be needed later :haha:

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Byron is having more teething and was a total nightmare all night resulting in me getting insomnia once DH had taken him out to his own room for the third time. So I'm knackered and nauseous. We have Laputa on the laptop, Byron is awfully sweet sat in bed next to me. Just don't know what to do with the day at all!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning gilz...

oh gilz, your poor lonesome kidney!,so much for it to cope with these days....i take it this will be your 1st&last pregnancy(?),

another crap night X2 loo trips and parts of me aching that never ached before. Dh is out with MIL doing 'our' shopping this morning then im hoping if they get back at a reasonable time we might go for a walk somewhere.

Im hungry!


----------



## molly85

Aww gilz maybe you should try and bring your consultant appointment forward?

I'm watching home birth diaries before blitzing the house before atts poker party and watching the boys go kart. 
I am rather disturbed this woman has antiseptic nipple spray but the first person to apart from her to have contact with the baby will be the dog lol. I like teh dog thing but the spray?????????

Peanut a day in bed sounds great but I couldn't sleep apparently i am snoring badly now so poor matts being woken lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Tables have turned matt! Lol

Why antiseptic nipple spray? :wacko: Doesn't she know first thing baby comes into contact with is her bum? What's homebirth diaries anyway?


----------



## molly85

home and birth channel it documents over half an hour a ladies home both or plans to have 1. 

thats gross peanut but very true. shes making some scary noises now


----------



## molly85

home and health even its a discovery channel. it's followed up by a a baby story I think


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh we don't have that. Now I'm wondering what she does with her nipples to make them so dirty...


----------



## molly85

lol there was a suggestion she was a bit neurotic about cleaness


----------



## madcatwoman

HUH?:shrug: dirty nipples...??

Peanut, do you still painful ear cartillage?...i am, surely this cant be pregnancy related too though??


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes I do and I am sure it is as I had with Byron too. I have to sleep on my hand now so that it can take the weight of my head off my ear. I assume it is down to relaxin which softens everything in order to allow the pelvis to move apart.

I should go shower before this film ends...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! Miserable weather here, lots of rain and ickiness! I watched The King's Speech last night. VERY VERY GOOD FILM! Highly recommend it! :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

thats weird isnt it, both have painful ears, im always repositioning my head for my ear and occassionally do the same and put my hand under it.:shrug:
its just my right one, same as my right hip too for that matter!.

Sweet jesus, just listening on the doppler and :baby: got his hiccups again, christ i couldnt put up with those every day, would drive me nuts!:haha:
HB seems in a better position, im thinking he might actually be in the right position.


----------



## gilz82

Molly I can't bring my consultant appointment forward I tried yesterday :cry:

Madcat this will definitely be our only pregnancy, maybe not our only child as we will look at adoption later. My kidney consultant was greatly unimpressed that we are even having this baby, the risks of failure and dialysis would be much higher in any further pregnancies. 

I get the weird sore ears things too Madcat and Peanut. I used to get this before being pregnant but it's much worse now, never dawned on me that pregnancy might make it worse. 

Went to Primark today and bought some jammies and pants and two pairs of dark joggers so at least I've started on the hospital bag.


----------



## PeanutBean

We've been to the shops. Got jess a new bed she keeps eyeing with suspicion and won't get on :dohh: Also got three 2nd hand books, 50p each, from the tabletop sale. I asked Byron what he wanted for lunch, he said toast, I asked with cheese and lo he scoffed the lot and half a banana without any fuss at all! I've microwaved a potato from yesterday's lunch. Could really do with more! Thinking crisps and mini eggs in bed when Byron goes to sleep!


----------



## gilz82

Mmmm mini eggs are good :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

i thought that might be the case gilz, your body would probably struggle to cope with a 2nd pregnancy, you have been doing really well considering though!!.

Peanut, pets are funny things with baskets&beds, you get them a nice new clean comfy one and they dont want to know!!.
Byron sounds like a hungry hunter!.

Ive been helping/supervising DH in the garden this PM, been quite nice, then we had a sit down in our garden chairs which was pleasant. I cant do much(clipped a few things back) but he likes having me out there with him just to chat too, now i have the support band on i can stand out there for as long as i like!.


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you've had a nice afternoon Madcat :thumbup:

My stupid boiler is leaking again :grr: it's leaked pretty much the whole contents all over my kitchen worktop. Starting to get quite peeved with the whole thing!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Sounds like you've had a nice afternoon Madcat :thumbup:
> 
> My stupid boiler is leaking again :grr: it's leaked pretty much the whole contents all over my kitchen worktop. Starting to get quite peeved with the whole thing!

yeh, once im out in the garden and chatting away, if its nice'ish weather too i dont mind!.

Oh no, i cant believe your boiler is buggered, i take it it was never fixed in the first place and you can do with out all that cleaning up after it!. is your hot water gone now too?.:cry:

Im off to the cinema shortly, its DH's turn-film of his choice(god help me). Im having to sneak a cushion in to sit on too (at the risk of sounding a complete knob) because the cinema seats are crippling my tail bone these days!!:blush:
Having a KFC too - god, that already makes me a bad mummy!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Just been catching up :)

Sorry I have been MIA :wacko: basically I got news yesterday I am officially with no job as of next Sunday :sad1: getting buggered by them with monies due to me :trouble: so basically BIG implications mean I only get to spend approx 4-6wks with Charlie when he is born before job hunting...full story in my journal but big shock so I spent most of yesterday :cry: and on the phone trying to sort everything out :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh forgot to mention we have SNOW in Leeds :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Madly posted in your journal hon :hugs:

Madcat you aren't bad for eating kfc :haha: and I hope your DHs choice of film is sensible :thumbup:

Plumber is just away, apparently the guy who was out on Wednesday night is a tool, his words not mine :shrug: and hadn't refitted a seal properly, hence the water escaping out everywhere. I'm now relaxing in a luke warm bath before getting ready for dinner tonight.


----------



## PeanutBean

Also commented in your journal madly. :hugs:

Madcat, when we went to see Harry Potter I took my wedge cushion with me!

DH is home so taking the boy who has slept all afternoon on a walk with the dog. I'm starving. Stupid no opportunity for lunch.  I can see now how it is I never ate when Byron was born given I don't get chance now even though I have the incentive of nausea!


----------



## molly85

thank god the noilers fixed gilz.

I'm now sat in teh sofa after a mad clean this AM and watching matt go Kart he is now going to prep food with his mate for the poker it's more of a party, since when did we hold parties lol 17 people in our tiny 2 up 2 down lol.

Girls with babies already once you have had bubs do you still look and feel 9 mnths gone or more like 6/7 mnths? am hoping this is the case as my linen trousers actually still fit


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:) Had a good day today! Walked all around Dundee with a friend and got baby boy his first toy!!!! It's a VERY soft little doggie :).


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies! My mother told me 2 days ago not to wear this one shirt anymore because you can tell i'm pregnant and i look fat!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I would say within a day or two I didn't look pregnant at all. It was a couple of months before I could fit old trousers because my pelvis was still wide. I think last pregnancy they weren't fully wide til 7/8 months.


----------



## pinkclaire

lol at the lady with the anteseptic nipple cream! That is very strange, as you actually produce an oil on your areola that does the job naturally, so complete waste of money!

Madly so sorry to hear about your work situation, can you claim mat pay through the job centre?

Molly Id say after a week I looked about 5 months pregnant and took around 2-3 months to get bk in normal jeans x


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
How are we all doing in the crap sleep club?, i actually slept thru till 5am,better than a kick in the teeth:haha:

As for how pregnant we'll look afterwards, i just hope i dont look like a friend of mine, after 6months she looked as pregnant as i do now!!!,to say i was shocked when i saw her was an understatement, i truely hope that doesnt happen to me!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Morning Madcat, I had a crappy sleep don't think my very stuffed belly from dinner last night helped :blush:

I've had friends who've gone back to pre-pregnancy really quickly and others who took a while. I'm really hoping that with a sensible diet, plenty of walking and my belly wrap thing it won't take too long to be back in normal clothes. I know it'll take a while for everything to look normal underneath but as long as with clothes on I look ok-ish I'll be happy.


----------



## madcatwoman

we miss out on mothers day!:cry:
April 3rd!!!:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't!

Just had a barny on fb with my brother and anaesthetist friend. Think I'm going to have to create a list for negative-about-birthing people to block whenever I post anything baby related. I can do without the comments really.

I started my hypnobirthing course last night. There's an mp3 I'm to listen to before bed each night for a week. The chances of my hearing the second half ever are currently looking slim! I need to pull the files in iTunes though so I can play individually and then it stop. Starting again just woke me up! :lol: My sleep wasn't too bad, Byron was less of a kicker than usual.

Been feeling pretty sick this morning. DH and Byron have just left to pick up mil from the station and do some shopping so I need to showerand eat lunch now and generally try to be respectable.

Fuming about my stupid brother. I was asking DH if good debating skills means the ability to selectively ignore pertinent arguments and address only those you have ammunition for. He who shouts loudest...


----------



## madcatwoman

yes you can do without the negativity this time around peanut!:thumbup:

I forgot to say, when we went to the cinema, we were in the delux screen with reclining seats, was so much better for my sore ass!!:thumbup:. when the film ended i went to get up and couldnt hoist myself out!, had to get DH to pull me out in the end!:haha:

i cant stop eating Bourbon biscuits!:nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Even your OH won't be able to get you out if you keep on with the bourbons! :haha:

I've been scoffing them at each of my training sessions with great delight but DH has bought some in and I've not even opened the packet!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Madly I commented in your journal,hope you're feeling a bit better.xx
Gilz sorry your poor wee kidney is acting up,can't believe nobody is seeing you soon about it.xx

Molly My tummy went right down after a few days,I didn't look pregnant,just fat!!
I put a bit too much weight on everytime and all over which was my own fault!
But with a bitta hard work and weight watchers Ithink I was down below pre pregnancy weight by 4/5 months,I'm really not stressing about it now,especially coz our babies are summer babies,no excuses not to get out there pounding the pavements!!

Well this wk end we got baby girls room painted,have gorgeous big stickers to put up but you have to let freshly painted walls dry out for a few wks 1st.
Gonna get curtains and accessories this wk.
Mid term break here for the kids,and the general election is friday(we vote at the school)
So shays off for the week!!!!Great!!!!!
We'll have to keep busy so I don't kill him lol!


----------



## gilz82

Wow Vbaby you've been busy :thumbup: bet both your boys will keep you on your toes this week if there's no school for Shay! I don't know how my mum cope with four of us running around during the holidays. 

Peanut hope the MIL visit isn't too bad today and just ignore your brother if he's been an ass!!

Madcat I'm not so keen on bourbons, but custard cremes oh I could eat those by the wheel barrow :rofl: also those plain biscuits they are just called milk biscuits i think. Love love love them, bet you can understand why I never buy biscuits now can't you :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Afternoon Ladies :wave:

Thank you vbaby for your lovely comments in my journal :hugs:

Overall I do feel better today :) My assistant manager keeps bugging the hell out of me by text and asking me to meet up for a coffee with her :wacko: Am not sure if hes been genuine (like she really is worried about me!) or wether she just wants to meet for the gossip :shrug: Not sure wether I should meet with her or not :dohh: 

vbaby am with you on half term and finding enough to do so I dont fall out with Oliver either :thumbup: He gets so bored :wacko: I mean you can take him out ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL day and the minute you get back home he says `I`m bored!` DH is away tomorrow night too on a work thingy so I have him all day and all night....should be fun :dohh: I have my niece on Tuesday and Friday for a few hours and Oliver is going to MIL on Wednesday morning, DH will drop him on his way to work and the plan is to trial him staying overnight and DH will collect him Thursday night....................bliss :rofl: We need to trial him cause currently he wont stay out :dohh: and gosh knows what we are going to do should I go into labour during the night or whatever :shrug: My parents will be away from Mid April to beg of May so quite possibly wont be around when Charlies born so its MIL we have no choice. I`m hoping it goes to plan :shrug:

I love biscuits too Ladies.....Theres this stall in Leeds market which sells these really great biscuits infact I have never tasted biscuits like these and they are sooooooooooo cheap you get like a HUGE bag for 1.50....last week I bought three smaller bags for 90p each and spent all week eating them with a cup of tea....Theres lots of different flavour/types to choose from I find it hard to pick hence the three bags :rofl: Oh and ice-cream BY THE TUB :rofl: I am such a fatty :haha: 

madcat your DH can still buy you a `mummy to be` card for mothers day from baby b :thumbup: most card shops sell them :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well I finally joined Facebook mainly because I want to keep in touch with you Ladies once our babes are born incase some of us dont frequent bnb so much :kiss: you will have to bear with me because I am still working out how the site works but am happy to be friends with you all if you want to be mine :thumbup: I have set my profile for total security or at least I think I have :rofl: I dont intend to add hordes of people who I really dont wish to speak too.....sorry that may sound rude but am sure theres some real noisy people out there :winkwink: you know people who I went to school with and really dont want add!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive been dozing all PM:sleep: wrapped up in my wolly blanket on the couch with the TV on. just felt really tired and at times a little dizzy, so it was a do nothing watsoever afternoon!, ive only got up to have a wee.
Last time i got up i found my gum had been bleeding, so ive just mouthwashed it. And now its tea time!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a lovely lazy day matcat :)


----------



## gilz82

Madly I sent you a link to add me on Facebook if you like :thumbup:

Madcat sounds like you had a nice relaxing afternoon, I tries to have a nap earlier but I can't even get comfy on the couch :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Madly I only just realised what's going on, I'm really sorry :(

I am so sad and stressed I just want to cry!! :(

Sean got up at 3:30pm and left for work at 5pm :( He's getting out early but I haven't seen him and feel really lonely :( I have to see the stupid substance midwife tomorrow too. What a chocolate teapot she is!!

All the animals are stressing me out again - why can't they just be quiet!!!!! Just fuck off in a corner somewhere and leave me alone for 5 MINUTES :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sequeena.

Glad you're feeling a little better madly. Vbaby you've been so busy! Glad you relaxed a bit madcat.

Gilz please will you suggest me as a friend for madly?

Today has been mad. I've felt so so dizzy and weird. DH was out a while at the shops then everyone came here for lunch. They were meant to go out again so I could take jess but Byron slept and then opened his presents and played. They bought so much! His birthday/Christmas presents were a remote controlled fire engine, a pretty amazing folding trike and a big potato head. Then at the shops they got money, a shopping basket, a bug collecting kit and then one of those sit in cars!!! He loves it all and after his tea he said he wanted to come back in to carry on his birthday! Bless. Bit nuts how much stuff he has though, lovely as it all is. He was pretty manic with the playing which I think has contributed to how ill I feel. Mil gave us some really lovely photo albums for Christmas. One is for us to fill, the other is of pics of DH from birth to adult with key events and his hospital tag and things. Really very thoughtful!

I think he and Byron have had a lovely day. I'm just hoping I feel less weird sometime soon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a great day esp for byron Peanut hon ..... what is it with in-laws :dohh:

Sequenna hon maybe a lay down away from the animals might help :hugs: or a bar of choc or some ice-cream....am such a fatty all I can think about is when I can have my next ice-cream fix :rofl:

Gilz hon I think I have you as a friend although am not sure am commenting in the appropriate places :dohh: I think I may have to have a quick crash course from my little sister on how to use FB. I sent friend requests to Molly and madcat as well or at least I think I did :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so yeah I think I did it Ladies :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks for the friend request madly:thumbup: i was supprised to see you on there but great that you are as i really want to keep in touch with you too!:thumbup:
You'll get used to FB, easy when you know how!


----------



## gilz82

Hey Madly you'll get used to Facebook in no time. I sent you a link with suggested friends so you could add Peanut and PinkClaire and Bids. 

Wow Peanut sounds like Byron had a fantastic day and you got a nice thoughtful gift too. Can't believe it's Monday again tomorrow already, this weekend has just disappeared so fast!!


----------



## molly85

I've added u madly I use chat alot on there.

well yester day started before 8 am, cleaned the house and got it ready we were at the go karting for 1.30pm. home around 4.15pm. then preped the food and finished the house. That was the last time i was online.

around 7pm all our guests turned up Molly was little miss popular. 
sat down to the poker around 8pm with some fun games happening lots of food and drink going on I treated myself to 2/3s of a bottle of cobra.

the serious poker started about 10pm and didn't stop til 5.30 am with about 5 people including matt left. I did 1 taxie run at 4am then went to bed getting up at 7am with tummy pain and threw up. I was the only one. Only 1 person passed out on our sofa and disappered at 10 am, we got up for about an hour at midday and then went back to bed til 4 eugh I feel hideous an I have my GTT tomorrow whoops.

Other wise and excellent fun night and matt won the poker so not a bad night lol


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls. Made myself a chicken sandwich as that's all I can be bothered to do :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol just found 100 emails recommending madly! :lol: Madly I think some of your settings are set to friends of friends as I can see your wall before you've accepted me. If you click on account and privacy settings just work your way sown everything you can click on and select friends only. The default settings make too much visible IMO. You'll want to do the same with applications if you start using any. And photo albums have their own settings. The privacy is a bit complicated and always changing unfortunately! The golden rule is don't put up anything you really wouldn't want out there just in case. I don't my phone number or much in the way of personal details on just in case.

I don't have pink... Can someone suggest?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies and Peanut....I cant see what you guys can iykwim hence why I was going to rope my sister into helping me :rofl: however I thinkI got the hang of it :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i think i have full security how did u find me madly was it gilz???????? and knowing my name u shouldn't have been able to see my picture


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Through Gilz Molly hon :) which was how I got madcat :lol: I have a good memory of names if nothing else :rofl: So I think I set everything to friends only please let me know if you have any other recommendations Ladies :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

I didn't suggest you Molly, madly already had you when I went to suggest you. 

Peanut I'll suggest Pink for you :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly profile pic can't be hidden anymore. You're definitely hidden, remember how hard it was to find each other because of our uber privacy settings? :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and madly when you go through the privacy settings there is an option to view your profile which shows how it will look to others (non-friend's etc).


----------



## molly85

i was thinking your friends list gilz. I should go back to bed recharge my small brain


----------



## molly85

oh damn there used to be the buggers. I must look again.


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same girls. No one can see my page other than my friends. Too many weird people on Facebook who just want to be friends to be completely nosey!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Is there a way to stop me getting dozens of emails everytime someone posts or whatever on my FB or is this something I have to live with :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> i was thinking your friends list gilz. I should go back to bed recharge my small brain

Thats how I found you hon....on gilzs friend list....I clicked on and sent a friend request....like I said I have a good memory for names :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes somewhere in account settings you can select which things you'd like an email about.

Had some juice and iron, feeling a bit less odd. DH is making me rice and egg in the hope it will be edible and inoffensive for weird feeling pregnant ladies!


----------



## molly85

not sure i liek the sound of rice and egg.

now chat on fb has gone funny grrrr


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I feel :sick:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly.

You never heard of egg fried rice Molly? :haha:


----------



## molly85

yep but i need curry or chinease with it lol


----------



## gilz82

Why are you feeling :sick: Madly, food related or pregnancy related ?


----------



## madcatwoman

Gosh, i aint half thirsty again!:dohh:

Gilz, top gear on soon, do you watch it?.


----------



## molly85

cool runnings won over top gear


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Why are you feeling :sick: Madly, food related or pregnancy related ?

I cant get rid of this heartburn only ice-cream helps :haha: and it makes me feel :sick: its that bad right now hon iccccccccccccccccccccccck!


----------



## gilz82

Oh my heartburn is evil this week too. I'm eating tennis like they are sweeties. 

Madcat just about to stick top gear on I started recording it while I went for a shower. I'd love to have their job even just for a week. The cars they get to drive are just amazing!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MIGRANE :-( Ugh. Can't sleep either. Dry eyes. Last time I have McDonald's.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies!

Well I've been to the baby show today, got some good nappy deals and a few freebies, but it wasnt as good as the earls court one I went to. Also they had nowhere that kids could play which I thought was a bit silly and James got restless being in his pushchair all day!

I tried out a few double buggies, my god some are like boats!

:hugs: for those who are feeling ill, I'm ok other than heartburn and spd!

I'm off to accept you all on fb! Will you send me a PM on whose who? I'm not sure on real names :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

I have the same initials as my username here. :) I'm looking at your wedding pics right now! :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahh ok PB! 

I had a look at settings, it really complicated making sure you have them all right, there not all on one bit! If you go to accounts and then privacy settings, then also customise settings you should get them all! (I hope!)

I hate that people can see your profile pic, I dont think its right! Thats why I never put one of James on, but my wedding photos, obv my hubby is in uniform, which I've had up but again that can attract unwanted attention! You have to be so careful these days. I love the idea of fb though and its great for keeping in touch!


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, im getting more heart burn these days!!

Gilz,It would have to be the Audi again for me, i call everyone in a BMW M3 a 'knob' lol, couldnt possibly tar myself with the same brush (sorry if anyone drives an M3:haha: lol, loves ya really!)

Im real tired, baby B is being naughty and umcomfortable, slipped back into transverse again.:baby:

nite nite x:sleep:


----------



## sequeena

Oh no! I missed Top Gear! :( Think I was watching Come Dine With Me or something :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh about to go for my GTT again so drinking water with some jiff lemon dumped in it lol.
Matts just flaunted his toast at me the git so i have somesarnies in the fridge to inhale as soon as the bleed me. fingers crossed its 1st stab this time. 

Scales are still on my side 87kg i started at 86kg dropped to 83kg


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> Madly, im getting more heart burn these days!!
> 
> Gilz,It would have to be the Audi again for me, i call everyone in a BMW M3 a 'knob' lol, couldnt possibly tar myself with the same brush (sorry if anyone drives an M3:haha: lol, loves ya really!)
> 
> Im real tired, baby B is being naughty and umcomfortable, slipped back into transverse again.:baby:
> 
> nite nite x:sleep:

I wouldn't have the M3 either Madcat the RS5 was just so awesome. I totally loved the fact that it drops a drop of petrol into the exhaust so it burbles when you change gear. What attention to detail!!

Molly hope your GTT goes ok today hon :hugs: I'm just waiting on the drs opening so I can speak to the nurse. My kidney is worse today so I'm not sure if I'm getting an infection on top of the normal pregnancy related kidney pain. Oh also just to make Monday slightly better I got up to find the boiler had dumped it's entire contents out the emergenc release value outside over night, so no heating or hot water again. I'm so about due to hormonally rage at someone :grr: :ninja: :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck with your GTT Molly! I bet it will be fine. :thumbup: Enjoy eating again when you're allowed!

Good luck with the doctor Gilz. I hope it's not an infection but then I suppose if you can take some antib's and the pain end up less that's good too. It's so rubbish about your boiler. It's really not on for pregnant ladies to have to deal with such crap. :growlmad:

Pink - as you see I don't have a pic of me as my profile anymore (well, there is my hand in the background). I don't want people to be able to see my pic. I am unsearchable but as has been evident here we still show in friends lists and the likes unless we block people.

I slept oddly again. I think it's the hypno before bed. I seem to be sleeping more deeply these two nights of doing it but then when Byron disturbs me it leaves me feeling really weird in the morning. I wish he'd sleep in his own bed a bit more. This morning he was still super-excited about all his new toys and ate half his breakfast sat in his new car! :lol:

Madcat I think my girl has slipped transverse again. I have the MW tomorrow morning so will see how things are then.


----------



## gilz82

Well dr was useless didn't even want to see me just offered me prescription strength painkillers which I don't want. 

Phoned the mw, she said phone maternity unit and they told me to come in with an overnight bag :cry: Hopefully it wont come to that as I hate hospitals so much.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no that sucks! I hope you don't need to stay in, at least it's early in the day so you should get home again. Don't forget your phone charger so you can while away the boring hours with us.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,

this morning i have to acheive a shower, drying&straightening my hair, breakfast and then go to a haberdashery outlet place(&find it). Thats alot for me:haha:
I have croissants for breakfast though, so that has to be the easy bit.

This morning i woke up and couldnt work out if i was 30 or 31 weeks pregnant, i had to check on here in the end.

Peanut,sounds like our babies are in sync once again.im suppossed to see MW next on 8th march, so i'll ask her.

Gilz....have i missed something...is it your kidney or something else??


----------



## PeanutBean

lol madcat, we're 31 and nearly 32!!!!! It's flying! Look, 2 weeks and 4 days til I finish work! :happydance:

I need to work on my strategy today. I'll get round to it.....

I wish I had some croissants.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> lol madcat, we're 31 and nearly 32!!!!! It's flying! Look, 2 weeks and 4 days til I finish work! :happydance:
> 
> I need to work on my strategy today. I'll get round to it.....
> 
> I wish I had some croissants.

the other day i couldnt remember how old i was either, i had to count back 5 years from DH's age to find out!:happydance:

Ah 2 weeks to go??, Ooo thats not bad, lady of leisure for you then!:happydance:

My count down ticker now says 2 months to go, could be less i guess(although probably not).

Had my croissants, decided to put my cadburys chocolate spread on them...so healthy!:nope:


----------



## gilz82

Dammit I forgot my phone charger. Hopefully I won't need it anyway. Madcat you haven't missed anything it's my stupid kidney again.


----------



## PeanutBean

I didn't think to take mine when I went in at Christmas and it was already on last charge. Luckily someone had a charger there for iPhone so if you are staying and it looks low ask around!

I have an insane urge to buy loads of clothes. What's with that? I can't even be bothered to put on the more respectable of my mat clothes so why is it all I want is a Coast dress?! :wacko: I keep resisting the urge to sit and browse at Coast and Monsoon online. I am clearly nuts!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I have an insane urge to buy loads of clothes. What's with that? I can't even be bothered to put on the more respectable of my mat clothes so why is it all I want is a Coast dress?! :wacko: I keep resisting the urge to sit and browse at Coast and Monsoon online. I am clearly nuts!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Hope everything goes ok at the hospital gilz:hugs:

look at this, in my pampers email update




> HIP PAIN
> may be the result of sleeping on your side. Try putting one pillow between your knees and another under your belly, or turn onto your back.

thats a bit naughty isnt it? to say turn to your back?. even ive felt the consequences of being on my back for any amount of time.:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

On your back?!!!!! Sodding pampers. I can't get off their list. Bounty naughtily put me on it even though I ticked the box. I managed to unsubscribe from their weekly alerts via Bounty (the pampers unsubscribe link just kept telling me I wasn't registered after the first time, for weeks!) but then got yet another thing a few days ago! Seriously I'm ready to take them to court for bombarding me with info against my will and making it impossible to get off their lists!

When I lie on my back I get dizzy after about 10 mins. I sleep a little there but it's never long before I wake and have to turn over.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Ladies!

Awful nights sleep for me again, back to work after nearly two weeks off due to james being ill. I hate going in when you have been off for ages! Anyway only 8 weeks until I leave! thats *counts* 24 days left. Yay that doesnt sound to bad!

Madcat, your post about dates just summed up what I'm like! My brain doesnt function when I'm pregnant! Someone asked me my DOB the other day and I had to pause lol.

Gilz I hope everything is ok? :hugs:

Peanut do you know can people see what you've put as your profile pic before or is it just the one you have up?


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Gilz,hope you're ok and don't have to stay in hospital:hugs:

Busy bee again today,cleaned out a few of the kitchen cupboards.This nesting is taking over my life lol!!

I only have madcat and bids so far on my facebook,madcat can you suggest me as a friend to the other girls when you get the chance???please.x
There's a pic of my boys as my preofile so you'll know who it is!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PEANUT! I had a weird dream last night and I don't know if I was on BnB or something, but I remember reading your name! :wacko: Yay pregnancy brain!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Ozzie. I've been working on sending you thoughts about me through the night.

Pink it's just your current pic provided your profile photos album has the right privacy settings. I found the albums a right nightmare as at some point the default havd changed to everyone! :shock: So I had to go through every single album to change the friends and then set the default to friends but I think we are there now. They don't make it easy for us!

I have _almost_ finished by draft vol strategy! :happydance: Will easily have it done today I think.


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby I think I've added you on Facebook it was hard to see the profile pictures on my phone. 

Still at the hospital, they are waitin for blood test results and they are trying to organise a scan on my kidney as they are worried about it being as sore. Really hope they just let me go home soon.


----------



## molly85

I'm home. Kingsize snickers and a ham sarny down the hatch yay for eatting ham again.

Well thta wasn't as hideous as it should be so am now a little worried. Litle madam was dodging the dopler and would deffinatly appear to be breech. Then teh midwife asked why I was having my 32 week scan was it todo with a lowlieing placenta only occured to me when we left that she may have felt something. I seem to be measuring 29-30 weeks I'm 27 and abit wahhhhhhhh. where did those 3 weeks come from? must check what her heartbeat was.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hope everything turns out ok Gilz :hugs:

A crap nights sleep here too :dohh: Damn heartburn meant I had to chomp on rennies galore :wacko: Not a happy bunny so very tired arggggggggggggggggggh DH is away tonight too and am been a baby and missing him so much :sad1: Going to do me and Oliver lunch and then `might` venture out to Morrisons mainly just to go buy crap and cheer myself up....can I be bothered getting dressed and ready to go out is the question :shrug:

Any advice on appealing my redundancy Ladies :shrug: I have a feeling they intend to employ some temp members of staff permanently :growlmad: I know should I want to take further I have to legally appeal but I cant decide what to do?


----------



## molly85

how long do u have to apply


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly are you seriously saying they are taking on new people to fill your post?


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Madly are you seriously saying they are taking on new people to fill your post?

If that's the case then what in the fuck!!!!

On another note my houdini dog has done a runner again. HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?!


----------



## molly85

lol must be related to molly if theres a whole in the fence shes gone, but gets stuck in the bedroom lol


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> lol must be related to molly if theres a whole in the fence shes gone, but gets stuck in the bedroom lol

It's nuts isn't it?! My garden is mostly wall then a huge hedge. I cannot for the life of me find the hole. She's 14 ffs, now is not the time to be running off!


----------



## pinkclaire

Id be heartbroken if my pup got out!

Madly thats awful, you cant take on temp staff after redundancies, they have to put people in new positions where possible (if they said it was a different job role).

First thing I would do is seek some legal advice. Go see citizens advice, do you have legal on your house insurance or anything like that? (Some cc and bank accounts offer it as well).


----------



## PeanutBean

I am so angry for Madly right now. :growlmad: Tribunal time!


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Id be heartbroken if my pup got out!
> 
> Madly thats awful, you cant take on temp staff after redundancies, they have to put people in new positions where possible (if they said it was a different job role).
> 
> First thing I would do is seek some legal advice. Go see citizens advice, do you have legal on your house insurance or anything like that? (Some cc and bank accounts offer it as well).

I'm used to it pinkclaire. She's a rescue and has always been loopy. She can escape from a locked room. I don't know how she does it, she's bloody mental!! My younger 2 just stare after her then go back to bed :rofl: My OH is out again looking for her, bet you any money she's buggered off down to the butchers!

Madly I agree with the above advice. It's sickening that they're advertising your job, what the hell did they get rid of you for!! :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Bet your OH is pleased! How much does it cost roughly to get them microchipped? Think I will do that, although it would have to be a big gap for her to get out!

Madly another person you can contact is acas https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Dl1/Directories/DG_10010857


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Bet your OH is pleased! How much does it cost roughly to get them microchipped? Think I will do that, although it would have to be a big gap for her to get out!
> 
> Madly another person you can contact is acas https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Dl1/Directories/DG_10010857

I had the microchipping done the same time as I had the first jabs done. It varies from area to area but I think 2 injections and a microchip cost arond £30-40 x


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh great!

We're seeing the vet tomorrow. Im not sure how I'm going to manage it actually as DH is working, so I'll have James and Anana, plus bump, that all want carrying! Im thinking I'll put her on the lead in case she darts (which she doesnt walk on yet) and dump her in the pushchair with James, they love it :haha: I thought about using my backpack carrier, but DH told me off and said I cant carry 2 babies plus a dog which hes probably right!

I can park pretty much outside though, so its only to get in the building?
Failing that I'll ask the receptionist to watch James while I get Anana!


----------



## sequeena

Aw bless!! Are you going in the morning? It's quieter then so you won't have to deal with every man and his pet!

The dog is back! She did go to the butcher :D I am so good.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think we paid about £25 for our old dog but it was a few years ago now.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies.

No its in the evening as I'm working!

My DH said he'll try and get off a bit earlier but its not guarenteed! 

I've enrolled her into puppy classes! I think it will be good for her to socialise with other dogs, and as she will be such a big dog we really need to make sure we train her properly. I really dont want to let her down


----------



## madcatwoman

talking of animals. Does anyone know if the RSPCA or similar do free treatments in certain cases?. We look after a stray cat, well- she belongs to a guy over the road but he has catagorically told us he doesnt care and its not his problem. She now has bad ears and a lump on her neck. We already have 2 cats of our own to pay and care for, but this stray looks like she could do with a visit to the vet:shrug:

Flippin heck, ive been out this morning, over some horrible rough roads, rocking my bump everywhere, i was having to hold my bump half the time!

Peanut, yeh cant believe the pampers advise was to lie on your back!, ive got dizzy from that too, actually these days i cant, not for more than a few seconds, i dont like the feeling of the baby weight laying into me.

Vbaby-sent you some friend suggestions!..so consider it done!:thumbup:

Gilz, hope youre not kept in hospital for too long


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't think RSPCA do but there is the PDSA who might. Why don't you give them a call?


----------



## DaretoDream

madcat- over here i would just take her to a rescue. Call animal control on the guy- or the health department. Most importantly don't let the cat near your cats and wash your hands really good after handling her- as she can carry diseases that could harm your cats- not to mention YOU and your baby. Beware of toxoplasmosis. you really shouldn't handle stray cats at all. Or any cat that goes out to be honest.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I don't think RSPCA do but there is the PDSA who might. Why don't you give them a call?

thanks, just been on their website, says we dont qualify as we are not recieving benifits. i might just send them an email or the cats protection one though.:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

DaretoDream said:


> madcat- over here i would just take her to a rescue. Call animal control on the guy- or the health department. Most importantly don't let the cat near your cats and wash your hands really good after handling her- as she can carry diseases that could harm your cats- not to mention YOU and your baby. Beware of toxoplasmosis. you really shouldn't handle stray cats at all. Or any cat that goes out to be honest.

i do always wash my hands well, esp as i have to do our own cats litter try now and then, but have been told that if you have had cats for a long old time as i have had then its likely that i now have an immunity to toxo' anyway.


----------



## PeanutBean

The alternative is the council. For stray dogs it's the council's responsibility and they have a duty over animal welfare for not strays that are roaming and ill-cared for. Could try them too.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat, thats awful, as its not actually your cat, why should you pay? Have a google and see what you can find xx

We've just got another rabbit! Well not quite yet but my friend has told me that this lady is not looking after her rabbit at all and she wants to get rid, I cant bare the thought of it going to a rescue so I've said we'll have it!


----------



## DaretoDream

madcatwoman said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> madcat- over here i would just take her to a rescue. Call animal control on the guy- or the health department. Most importantly don't let the cat near your cats and wash your hands really good after handling her- as she can carry diseases that could harm your cats- not to mention YOU and your baby. Beware of toxoplasmosis. you really shouldn't handle stray cats at all. Or any cat that goes out to be honest.
> 
> i do always wash my hands well, esp as i have to do our own cats litter try now and then, but have been told that if you have had cats for a long old time as i have had then its likely that i now have an immunity to toxo' anyway.Click to expand...

Yeah and i've had cats for a long time as well, and worked with stray and wild cats in my field at work- got tested for toxo when got pg, and i do NOT have an immunity! thought that was wild!!! Do you have outdoor/indoor cats or just indoor? Because indoor cats rarely have it (which is what i have) and as long as you are washing your hands you should be fine, just be careful. I'm glad i got tested because i thought for sure i'd already contracted it. And finding out i don't have it now i have to be extra careful. My mw doesn't even want me TOUCHING cats- which is ridiculous. As long as they're clean, nice, and not covered in stool- there is no reason why i can't touch it. But strays, in bad shape, who knows what they could have.

Just be careful :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Arh i have one indoor cat and one outdoor cat hun. my mw isnt particually concerned, just told me always wash my hands after handling/ doing the litter tray and esp before eating!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls I'm back :flower:

Basically spent nearly 6 hours at the hospital and I'm no further forward really. I've to get kidney scan which they couldn't organise for today, apparently it might be tomorrow or wednesday. The urologist thinks I have hydronephritis which basically means my kidney isn't working properly. If I do I could need a stent and the jellybean will probably have to come even earlier. 

How's everyone else doing?

Oh and Madcat we took a stray cat we found at the cemetery to our vets and it had a broken leg so bad it needed amputated. We were never expected to pay the bill as we explained it wasn't our cat. I would have thought it would be the same for you if you take your neighbours cat in.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you're back gilz. Hope you get the scan soon and hope it doesn't show anything too bad. :(


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,thank god you're home at least.Really hope its not too bad and jellybean can stay put for a while longer.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Hope the kidney behaves gilz, whats the earliest they would evict jellybean if they had to?.
(PS-gilz, we spoke to soon about hormones:cry:)

Ive had a teary evening, silly really. Bought a load of curtain material to make our living room curtains and finally finish the room off, i thought the price was quite cheap for two windows, plus DH said i should try my hand at making them.Then he came home and didnt seem to pleased about the price and made me feel really shitty. My bump has been giving me more jip than usual today(i think because:baby: is transverse again or something) and just felt sick of having that low down ache all day again and sat there and burst into tears.:cry:.
Dh wanted to know why so i told him, he told me not to be so silly, that our living room needs finishing sooner or later, and told me im bound to feel so heavy and achy with a baby already weighing about 4lbs or more,gave me a cuddle:hugs: and told me to lie down while he made us dinner(after he'd been out at work all day).


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe it's the time of the gestation because I've been tearful today too. But then I seem to be arguing about birth everywhere on fb for some reason. :wacko: A doula friend from on here posted a link to a blog about a feminist take on birthing. A friend from uni who is in Denmark replied and though her response was ok she began with "Wow there's a woman who's had a bad birth" and I really resent that! Why should a woman have to have had a bad birth to feel strongly about the way women are treated by the medical profession and society? That really grates.


----------



## madcatwoman

I think ive only cried once before a good few weeks ago whist being pregnant but i had a hard time stopping today!:shrug:.

Peanut, i dont know why these people have sucha hard time realising you had such a bad time with your first born, i guess its just ignorance or maybe if they have had kids and had a good experience they think everyone does!


----------



## gilz82

Peanut sorry people are bugging you just now with there inflexible views on birthing etc :hugs:

Madcat sorry we jinxed it with the crying :hugs: at least your DH made your tea! As for the jellybeans escape date they are back to talking about getting to 32 weeks being a milestone again. That would be really too early though so he better not even think about coming then :grr:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> Lol Ozzie. I've been working on sending you thoughts about me through the night.

:rofl: I can feel the love xx:kiss:


----------



## pinkclaire

I've been feeling really teary tonight as well, there must be something in the air?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

I have been MIA for a few hours catching up on household chores :dohh:

Basically my area of work will be closing down so no-one will be employed to do my current position however we had a temp on a 6mths contract in my area of work and his contract finishes in about 3wks there is word he will be kept on and given a permanent position a job which has the same title as mine but which is slightly different role wise....I am capable of doing this role though....we also have another temp under a similar 6mth temp contract who does reception/admin plus various other multi task roles (basically my place of work is pretty much a multi-task place of work, everyone is expected to multi-task roles and help out in other areas as and when is needed!) my previous role prior to this one was similar to what the reception/admin temp is doing and word has it shes going to be kept on and given a permanent role too....am not sure they can do this considering they are making two long term members of staff redundant. I have spoken with the union and they are sending me paperwork for me to fill out and send back so we can get some proper legal advice about it all via a solicitor :) things seem a bit murky were my maternity rights are concerned and the letter I recieved on Friday changes all rights and monies previously told to me by my place of work :trouble: The union are very helpful and the rep even called me on his day off from home today bless him :thumbup:

Thank you for all your support Ladies as always and thank you for all your advice :kiss:

Gilz hon I hope jellybean can conitnue to grow for as long as possible :hugs: Glad your home right now though!

I feel teary too today Ladies but was putting it down to DH being away and also the work crap :shrug:

Watching obem!


----------



## molly85

Awww Gilz you can do it!

OBEM yay matts not done to much critising yet lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Is he critising now Molly :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Grr Madly you sound annoyed but not to pissed well done. 

Grr getting it in my head C section is gnna be needed now, matts asked my stance on epidural I think I am going to ask for a anesthetist apointment


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly you've been shafted royally. :growlmad: So glad your union is helping. I'll support you all the way to court!

Watching obem too. Glad the MW said epi can slow things down; livid at the mw who wouldn't remove her fingers from the teen when asked too. :growlmad:

Militant pregnant lady today!


----------



## PeanutBean

Why is a section necessary Molly?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Gonna catch OBEM on CH 4+1 cause I forgot it was on, lol! 

Madly! That sucks so much. I'm glad the union is helping!

I've been teary today too. I'm suddenly very worried about EVERYTHING and I'm so scared we won't be able to take care of Alex, which I know is totally mental!


----------



## sequeena

I'm watching dispatches then OBEM next :D

Ouch, growing pains!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Ladies and thought I would mention...infact more peeved off at this than the work situation....finally got my letter to call and make an app with the support MW....her next appointment is 6th April 2011 apparently shes the only support MW in the whole of Leeds......what the fook good is that for support just before my baby is due, I need to talk about it now not in 6-7wks time grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly that's shit! You should go straight to the supervisor of mws instead. There has to be a couple of them!


----------



## molly85

Peanut its her being breach she hasn't turned since my 20 week scan and the being so big bit. I got my self in a bit of a lather. I just want to know if that makes sence. I will of course take one for the team and do it as lovely as possible


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly 27 weeks is no worry about position. Byron was tranverse until into the 30s and so is this one too I think. There's plenty of time for baby to turn. Have a look at babyspinners site for tips to put your mind at rest. And size measurements are hugely inaccurate, besides which women successfully vaginally birth big babies all the time. It can totally be done. Try not to be disheartened. There's plenty of time for things to right themselves yet. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with peanut :thumbup: Molly theres time for her to turn :) and I delivered my big boy vaginally albeit with ventuose but vaginally none the less AND I can do it again too!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> Madly you've been shafted royally. :growlmad: So glad your union is helping. I'll support you all the way to court!
> 
> Watching obem too. Glad the MW said epi can slow things down; *livid at the mw who wouldn't remove her fingers from the teen when asked too.* :growlmad:
> 
> Militant pregnant lady today!

Maybe I'm cold hearted, but she is a bit of a whiney thing, isn't she? The teen I mean.


----------



## molly85

u know me i know this just got a bit confusled lol. 

epidural will be considered of course so will def ask for that meeting so i know what i can have to do a decent birth plan


----------



## loopylollipop

Oooooo am so excited found out that there is a birthing centre not too far away. Found out from one of my patients who is a midwife there, she really got me fired up. Am hopefully going to have a look round after my 32 week scan to make sure placenta has moved up. Back seems to be holdin up too so am secretely hopeful for a waterbirth.

Hope you ladies are all ok....

hoping you wont have to wait too long for your scan Gilz and they can leave little boy in a few weeks longer :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have a right sided pain .... sort of near my ovaries and it really bloody hurts :(


----------



## loopylollipop

I am getting kicked constantly in my ladies bits! Eeek just turn round :baby:!

Madly sorry to hear about work - makes my blood boil :growlmad:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I keep saying outloud that my bladder is not a drum!!! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: loopy! Not seen you in yonks. When do you start leave?

Ozzie - I thought the teen did really well. She was in hospital from before she was even dilated and had no pain relief at all. Then she had a suspected PPH. She was just young.

Madly I've recently been getting loads of ligament pain round the bottom/sides of my bump. I think it's just a thing...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Aye, I guess so....maybe I'm just grumpy :haha:

BTW, Peanut, I better not dream of you tonight :kiss: :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll be there Ozzie, in a lilac silk negligee. :rofl:

Night all!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:kiss: :kiss: Night night love! :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

I'm back at work today, hopefully the hospital will get in contact at some point to let me know when my scan will be. Trying to get in contact with some of my old friends from the kidney forums to get more accurate info on hydronephrosis as the stuff on the internet is too scary for me to keep reading as a one kidney'd person :haha:

Madly i briefly spoke to my aunt who works at the CAB and your work totally can't do that. If there are redundancies being made they are not allowed to fill a position the same as or very similar to the one you had with anyone. No temps, no new starts, nothing. If there was this job to be had then during the redundancy consultation period, you and your colleagues should have been offered these positions before you were made redundant. 

Basically i think your work are really just taking the piss now and hoping that because you are pregnant and have other stuff on your mind that you won't bother to fight them over it :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Totally agree Gilz.

Well I've woken to discover there's been a massive quake in Christchurch NZ where my uncle and family live. Fortunately the discovery was made through my brother posting on fb he's glad they're all ok. He's in Australia so been in contact with them already. Seems they even still have their houses which is fantastic as it seems many don't. :(

I'm the usual sick. DH and Byron slept in Byron's bed so I actually slept through until Byron launched his skull on mine this morning. Still feel tired though! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Few on the family Peanut.
10 - 6 working day today and was up at 7.30 if i make it to dinner i will be lucky.
I get my GTT results today now I am nervouse lol.

Gilz glad your at work atleast your mind will be off of some of your issues there.

my stomach feels so bloated no room for food at all and the little miss is sat in my lower tummy having a lie down grrrr, make way so I can poop and eat


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:
well, i slept till 1.30am, toilet call then it was downhill from there on with my hip. although i did have a doze with breakfast tv on again.

That earthquake in NZ looks pretty horrendous.


----------



## gilz82

Wow Peanut glad your family are ok :hugs: sorry you are feeling sick.

Molly sorry you have no room to eat or poop :rofl: Hope you aren't too tired by the end of the day, and i'm sure you're GTT test results will be good :thumbup:

Madcat, boo on the lack of sleep :grr: it's seriously frustrating isn't it.

The maternity unit just phoned and i have a scan on my kidney today at 3pm then need to go back over to maternity to see what they are going to do with me. The mw warned me that i could be there for hours again, so really looking forward to that with my stupidly sore side! Also was chatting to another pregnant lady who's had a stent fitted because of hydronephrosis and this is a procedure that would usually be done under general anestetic. They did it with just local on the entrance to where the pee comes from and nothing else. She said it was complete agony! So i won't be getting it done that way if i need the stent!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo let us know the outcome of your scan today gilz, im very ignorant though-whats a stent?.:hugs::shrug:


----------



## gilz82

A stent is a small tube that basically would go inside the tube that connects my kidney to my bladder. It holds the tube inside my body open while the weigh and strain of the baby is trying to squish it closed.

I really hope i get some answers today but i can't honestly see it happening. They need a urologist to look at the results of the scan and that won't get done at the maternity unit. Reckon i'll end up sitting there and then getting told i need an appointment for urology. Suppose at least someone is looking at it so i'm thankful for that :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

ah i see!!. god, by the time you get through another consultant appointment and a possible appointment to have that done you will have had the baby!!!.


----------



## gilz82

I know Madcat, but it's the joys of the NHS for you.

The main thing that is worrying me right now is how much longer i can keep working for. I've already pulled my mat leave date forward to April 15th since my induction is likely to be around 38 weeks. If the pain in my kidney gets much worse i'll need to stop a lot sooner than that as i can barely cope sitting at my desk all day just now.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz, work should be the last thing on your mind, you need to keep you and your baby well more importantly! Do what you need and sod the rest of them :hugs:

Good luck today hun.

Molly good luck with your results today, I am sure they will be fine!

Who was saying they are being rescanned at 32 weeks for placenta? Thats actually very early and your body has much more time to clear, demand another at 36 weeks if it is still covered!! ( I know cos I had the same thing with James)

PB so glad your family are ok. I heard the news it sounds awful! 

I actually got 5 hours straight sleep last night, wahoo! Thats a definite PB for a while xx


----------



## gilz82

Congrats on the 5 hours sleep Pink :wohoo: and thanks i am trying to focus on just me and the baby, but i work one of those places where even if you are off sick they still phone you asking how to do stuff so there is no escape.

It is stressing me out more than i need right now, but i think we all seem to be in pretty much the same boat, work or employers wise :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

Rubbish arnt they!

I found out mine have been saying stuff while I was off sick with James, I.E. I wouldnt employ women if I didnt have to!

Remember the one I was telling you about before, turns out his wife is 12 weeks pregnant, you think he'd have a bit more time for me!

Next time turn your phone off Gilz! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Goodluck at the hospital Gilz .... keep us updated!

Thank you Loopy. Gilz and Peanut....I totally agree with your comments on my work situation...imo if I wasnt pregnant this probably wouldnt be happening :nope: and our assistant manager made comments at work over the weekend to my colleague (the other lady losing her job) which insinuated enough. She said I should have disclosed I was pregnant before the project opened the area I work in :saywhat: I found out I was pregnant about 6wk AFTER we opened and miscarried just before we opened AND my assistant manager knows this :trouble: I did have an incling I was pregnant however I was the lady who didnt get a :bfp: until 20dpo :shock: That said what the fook has me been pregnant got to do with opening the new project or not...pregnancy does not render me incapable of doing my job :growlmad: Last night I typed an appeal letter and my union rep has ok`ed me to submit this :thumbup: tbh I dont want me job back I wouldnt pee on them from a great height BUT I do want answers...proper ones and we will do our damn hardest to get them and am also aware should be take it further through solicitors or tribunal or whatever saying they did employ these temps as permanent then I know we need to fulfil each step including appeal every decision they make :) I no longer feel stressed about it infact its totally sunk in now and I think my initial reaction was shock that it was actually happening :sad1: Now I just want those answers. Currently awaiting an email from my manager as to how I submit my appeal letter because the management member isnt located at my site of work and email is apparently not acceptable to submit my appeal letter so gosh knows where am suppose to send it because email and phone have always been the course of contact with her :shrug: They certainly dont make it easy :nope: AND am still waiting for correct redundacny details to be given to me and also a correct SMP amount and I am redundant as of saturday....what a shower of shite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:shock: Pink that is disgraceful!

I'm having another row! :dohh: On a OBEM thread. Someone made a comment that it was some women's religion to scream loads and I totally misinterpreted it. It read like a super snide comment, you know "it's like a religion to her..." when in actual fact she literally meant there is a religion or culture or whatever where women are encouraged to scream as they more gold or something! Who'd have thought?! Anyway, someone else mentioned it in proper detail so I clicked and realised my mistake and said sorry. Only when she came back to the thread she bellowed at me with caps and !!! telling me to read first! :roll: Now she's saying what a horrible rude woman I am and good riddance!! (No idea what the good riddance is to!) The way some people behave! :dohh:

Anyway, I went to the MW, all good except no pool. :cry: I think I have someone to borrow off but will need to sort out transport I think from Nottingham. They're majorly heavy so posting will be expensive. Not sure what our options will be.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Madly. :( It's great you are fighting it. Those sorts of comments are a disgrace and totally illegal! I hope your colleague will support you by confirming these comments.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG Peanut no room for human error of course :nope: some people honestly :shock:

Pink your employer sounds a tad like mine :trouble: My manager has a one yr old and a 7yr old but NO COMPASSION :hissy:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Blimey Madly. :( It's great you are fighting it. Those sorts of comments are a disgrace and totally illegal! I hope your colleague will support you by confirming these comments.

She will hon I think shes more determined to fight this than me but then she has major grievances with the manager :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly, I'm pretty sure that even if they dont offer the temp a permanent position, they cant get rid of a perm member of staff and keep the temp on? You definitely need to persue this, its really not fair at all!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you pink I thought as much but we are waiting on legal advice back from the solicitors who my union work along side! There are two temp members or staff still in employment and will still be in employment after our redundancies and there is also a `casual` member of staff on the books too who works only a weekend. He used to be contracted but got another job then after his replacement didnt work out he came back but only as `casual` because he can only work 3 weekends in every four due to his commitment to his main employer. My colleague (the one also been made redundant) is of the opinion that a `casual` member of staff cannot be kept on if we are not iykwim!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh and all three positions of the temps/casual staff can be carried out by me because I used to do the position of one temp and the casual and the other temp is/was my assistant in the kitchen ie I was his supervisor :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

There are definitely rules around redeployment after redundancies. Even if it meant you had to reinterview for new positions it would still be priority to offer work to staff facing redundancy.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz, i think you need to stop working alot earlier than april 15th hun. i know its not as simple as me saying this, but can you not make do on your OH's wage for the time being until your mat leave kicks in. work really needs to be secondary to your health and your baby now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz I agree with madcat you might need to reconsider the work issue now :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I think once i find out what's happening after todays scan and then i see my consultant next week i will need to take another look at when i finish work. They will be completely unimpressed but such is life.

Pink sorry your boss is being useless too :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with the others Gilz. Man I find it all hard enough but you've got the metabolic challenge of one kidney plus all the infections and pains all on top of the pregnancy stuff too! Sod work. Sometimes we really should put ourselves first. :hugs:

(Says she who has been working instead of putting lunch in the oven and bobbing out with the dog...)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to all xx

No Peanut dreams last night! You weren't trying hard enough, lol! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup:time to sort it out Gilz!,look after number one now!:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

lol ozzie, that raging hormones comment better not have been directed at me! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

has anyone been getting brief dizzy spells?.:shrug:

ive probably had about 3 spells over the last 2 days?. BP was fine at the last MW appointment...:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes me! In fact when I just walked Jess another dog was there that kept running round in circles which immediately had me feeling super dizzy and a bit spotty before the eyes for some of the walk. My BP was fine a few hours ago!


----------



## PeanutBean

Also, I've had some days of clearly being really dehydrated and I was thinking I needed to make a special effort to drink more, then today on the basis of my normal cup of tea and a small glass of juice I have not stopped going! Not needing to go and there not being anything because really it's the baby squashing my bladder, but loads! Weird.


----------



## madcatwoman

glad im not the only one. theyre not super severe, but my head does go a little wobbly few a few seconds!. Ive probably not drunk as much as usual though, maybe dehydration..


----------



## pinkclaire

I get dizzy spells quite a lot!


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> I get dizzy spells quite a lot!

ah, another one!....im wondering if its down to not drinking enough, or maybe just a symptoms of pregnancy anyway. If i get any more i'll mention it to MW, but at the mo ive only had about three this week.


----------



## gilz82

I'm just dizzy don't think it's pregnancy related :rofl:

Waiting for my scan, my poor eardrums are being tortured with Westlife, definitely not my choice of music.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I'm just dizzy don't think it's pregnancy related :rofl:
> 
> Waiting for my scan, my poor eardrums are being tortured with Westlife, definitely not my choice of music.

god, that sounds like punishment in its self!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Damn work :growlmad: the fooking b*****ds :hissy:

I just got another email with yet another amount of SMP which is different again to the 3 previous amounts confirmed, so I now have 4 different totals and because they fail to tell me how they are calculating it Iam finding it difficult to work out which is bloody correct :saywhat: Apparently its payroll :trouble: who input it into a computer grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr how the heck can a computer come up with 4 different amounts....am I seriously missing something or is this taking the piiiiiiiiissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss now!


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly, can you use the calulators on direct gov to help you work out what you should be getting?

I dont drink enough so probably what it is with me as well!


----------



## gilz82

Madly on the HMRC website there is a calculator you can use to work out what your smp should be. It's actually for employers to use but it tells you all the information you need too. Try that and see how different it is to what they are offering you :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Will go have a look....they have me so confused with all these damn calculations am sure they are making it look like crap on purpose so I give up and just except whats offered :growlmad: Did I mention they have emailed me end of Marchs payslip :shock: I havent even got Febs yet but its barely readable its so smudged :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

I feel all wrong today:wacko:, i feel all out of sync, brain, body...you name it:shrug:. dont know whats up!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> lol ozzie, that raging hormones comment better not have been directed at me! :haha:

:haha: of course not :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's not just me, she was pretty ott right?

Well I've actually just finished my first full version of a volunteering strategy, all 20 pages of review and recommendation! Pretty pleased with ,yself and guzzling tea I made an hour ago in celebration! :lol:

Madly they are useless, thoughtless gitbags!

Gilz have you had your scan yet?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love my dad and the little ways he shows he cares about LO :)
BTW, I went to Fresno State (in California) and so did my dad.
 



Attached Files:







P2220707.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









P2220708.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gilz82

Had my scan, as usual they won't tell me any results. Now back over at maternity unit. They are waiting for the urology clinic to finish to talk to a urologist, the junior dr I just saw is away to talk to her registrar as they are bothered that I don't feel the baby everyday apparently even with my placenta I should be feeling movement consistently by now. So that worried me slightly, now I just need to wait.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's so helpful when they fill you with fear without knowing if there's any basis for the concern yet. :( :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck gilz,hope everything works out ok and you get home soon.xx

Peanut,I was reading that thread,She was pretty full on,and I actually thought she was taking the piss too with the religion comment!!
I also agree,it sickens my arse hearing loads of ladies,especially those that haven't given birth yet putting down the screamers!!
I'm a very mature,strong independent woman,and always thought I'd handle labour well,but god I was a screamer,and a swearer and a crier.Nobody knows how they'll cope til they've done it!rant over!

We were out all day in town pottering about.Finally have all my last bits for my hospital bags,just wanna get a couple of dummies for baby bag in case I get another 1 like shay!!

I have finally my hospital appointment tomorrow morning,so looking forward to hearing how baby is positioned etc.,Haven't been seen since 24wks!
Then in the afternoon I have to bring my car for its nct(mot I think formost of you)
And it better bloody pass,all the stuff we had to fork out for broke my heart!
My mam is travelling up early in the morning to mind the boys,so I'll be kiddifree for my appointments and for the day,as I'll probably take advantage and stay out for as long as I can enjoying the peace!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Had my scan, as usual they won't tell me any results. Now back over at maternity unit. They are waiting for the urology clinic to finish to talk to a urologist, the junior dr I just saw is away to talk to her registrar as they are bothered that I don't feel the baby everyday apparently even with my placenta I should be feeling movement consistently by now. So that worried me slightly, now I just need to wait.

:hugs: keep us posted hon!


----------



## madcatwoman

gona get my BP checked tomorrow. A friend who had the same(dizzy spells at 32 wks)&is also a nurse has told me to:dohh:, so im being good and doing as she says!


----------



## sequeena

gilz :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby hope your car passes it's mot and you a nice time shopping in peace!

Just had a scan on the baby this time. He's fine, still breech though, well and truly wedged in there with his legs up at his head. That seems to be why I hardly feel anything. He's also a little chubber as he's weighing in at 2lb13oz already!

Still waiting on urology though so could be here a while longer.


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw, your lo! Is his back at your front so kicks go in rather that out to the skin? Oh Gilz, a section is looking likely for you isn't it? You'll have to do lots of special prep for it, get some lovely new jamas and things! Will you write a birth plan still? There are things you can request like baby being given to you right away and things rather than going for tests.


----------



## gilz82

That's me home, so now to update...

The baby isn't facing his back to my tummy he's facing out the way, but because his arms and legs are up high round/near his head they are basically right where my placenta starts and then goes above his head. Also not much space in there for him so the movements are smaller. The radiographer said that she thinks it's highly unlikely he'll have space to turn so looks like I'm likely to get the section after all. I'm still going to discuss and write a birth plan with the mw because you never know with babies, he might manage to squish round somehow. 

Kidney scan showed I have hydronephrosis, it's not super severe yet so they want to manage it with long term antibiotics and painkillers. The antibiotics I'll take the painkillers I'm not going to just now. They gave me tramadol which ive taken a shed load of in the past. It makes me feel really spaced out and sick and I still don't think it's great for the baby. Follow up will be managed by my own obstetrician consultant so just hoping it doesn't get any worse. 

Enough about me how are all you lovely girls this evening?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Enjoying Peanut's responses in the OBEM thread :hugs: Hope there are no hard feelings that I disagreed with you :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Aww gilz,you have so much shit to deal with,:hugs:
At least your wee man is growing well so he'll be strong if he has to come sooner rather than later.
I have everything crossed that your kidney doesn't get worse,and you and lil man are safe for a few more wks yet.
You should definately get signed off work now and look after yourself.I know its not ideal,but your health is the most important thing.
:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sending hugggggggggggggggggggge hugs gilz :hugs:

You just never know the little monkey might just turn yet :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Course not Ozzie, I hope you get what I said about under normal circumstances though. Of course there are times when things are necessary too. But I really don't want to bring all that in here! :haha:

Oh Gilz. :hugs::hugs: Are you ok?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

am intrigued should I read the OBEM thread or not?????????????? :haha:


----------



## gilz82

I'm ok Peanut just feel a little overwhelmed at the minute. Main thing is the baby is fine and my kidney should be fine again once the pregnancy is over so two positive things :thumbup:

Madly the OBEM is quite heated in places but a good read. I actually haven't watched it yet I'm just going to once I've ironed clothes for tomorrow.


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:for Gilz.
i cant believe it, the one pregnancy you can have you have had every problem going and hardly felt the positives like the kicks etc. Glad your kidney can hold out for a wee bit more, and your LO is weighing nicely,(i think mine was 2.2lbs at 27+3), he'l be a strong 'un!.
Please look into giving up work earlier:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol gilz you have a little horror to. nearly 3lb is excellent I can hope abbys that size. Glad your not as ill as they feared and yuck to tramadol. 

You girls had quite a day whilst I worked, got stuff done and i'm changing my mat leave to the ful 52 weeks so i can decide when i return to work. apparently I have clear it with my boss hmmmmmmmm. well HR know and i will lear it with myboss monday.

i got 4.8mmol on my gtt which is apprrently good. Midwife tomorrow so mst compile questions do i have any?


----------



## gilz82

Molly so glad your GTT results were good :hugs:

You are entitled to take the 52 weeks if you like, all your boss can moan about is about how much notice you do or don't give him.


----------



## molly85

i knw lol i doubt i'll take it all but i now want the option


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly do you have different terms for your job? The statutory situation is the full 52 weeks are assumed and you have to give 28 days notice if you want to come back earlier.

I usually get annoyed by people saying a healthy baby is all that matters because of course a healthy mum matters too, but Gilz in your situation with so many complications I just feel glad that you are being taken care of and the care is there to make sure you do have a healthy baby and the minimum extra complication for you. You've got a little while to digest things yet and your stubborn boy might turn yet, you never know!

Bit of triva, my dog is currently on tramadol too!

I feel a bit weird about you all secretly reading the scary thread I'm battling in! It seems to have been a day of BnB scraps for me and I've totally not even been feeling cross and angry today so I'm sure it can't all be down to me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry molly somehow totally missed your GTT result, glad it's good! Yay!


----------



## molly85

lol no probs peanut i'm not reading lol.

oh yes its the same but i have done my original paperwork already so it needs changing. i'll still go off at easter


----------



## gilz82

Peanut don't worry about the OBEM thread everything you've said has been totally reasoned. I think it's just one of those programs that's going to elicit strong opinions from people at the best of times let alone throwing hormones into the mix too. 

The thing about internals did bug me though. I don't know if Scottish mw notes are different but in the birth plan section of mine it clearly asks what you want with regards to internals. It's not stipulated as a "must have" feature of labour.


----------



## molly85

im not sure mine does wahhhh


----------



## PeanutBean

Thank you Gilz, that means a lot. I really didn't think what I'd said was _that_ radical to get the comments I received from that one poster. (Not Ozzie! :rofl:) As if I was totally barmy and suggesting women should give birth without, erm...something really important...any antenatal care at all perhaps! I know that lots of women don't feel comforatble challenging medical practice, and why should they have to be experts in the care they're going to receive? They should be able to trust the medics. But that doesn't make people who research themselves and choose to do something different total idiots.

As you ladies all know I'm all for informed choice. If women want millions of internals because it will reassure them they should be welcome to them but if women don't then our right to say so should be honoured.

Anyway. I really am bringing it into here now!

Just checked my notes. In the birth plan bit is says assessment of labour: mother, baby, progress. Presumably the MW is supposed to explain what all this means. The notes aren't explicit.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly's made me cry! (In a nice way.)


----------



## molly85

what she do?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon I meant every word of it :kiss:

I never challenged anything with Oliver because I put my whole trust in what we were told was the truth and this turned out not to be true at all :nope: I have lost that trust so my labour with Charlie will unfortunately be with a very cynical appoach however with your help I am more informed than I was and wouldnt have even known where to start.....considering the support MW may turn out to be a total wash out too. I will not fall for the same lines I was fed with Oliver :nope:

You cannot deliver a baby back to back ...... mmmmmmmmmm even a mum on obem managed that one with no trouble

Been forced to have an epidural at 10cm after pushing for an hour to taken away my bodies `natural instinct` to push

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh about the result of a dozen internals failing to point out that Oliver was in the wrong position

The MW telling me after an internal I was fully dilated and to push only to be told after an hour pushing ooooooooooooooooooooooooops no your not fully dilated yet (I had a premature feeling to push!) resulting in Oliver`s head swelling, his h/b dropping and a mad fooking rush to get to theatre and get him out :sad1:

THE RESULT........My little boy ended up on scbu for a week all 10lb 5oz of him 

To name but a few!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peanut its greatly down to you that I have the confidence to tackle the `professionals` this time around so the above does not happen again

:kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly, I'm sorry you had such a traumatic time.

:rofl: Thanks Peanut! Maybe I'll dream of you tonight ;)


----------



## PeanutBean

You're making me cry again! Really!


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

We're all pretty quiet this morning, what's up :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning:winkwink:

Ive been quiet cos ive been at the docs. my nurse mate told me to get my BP checked, so i did, but its fine, im "normal". God those waiting rooms are hot though.. and why do big people have to come and sit right next to you when theres a whole waiting room available.

Another crap night, im real tired:sleep:

Ive been naughty too, on the way home i went to our bakers and got a sausage roll for lunch, a cream cake and a cake for DH. I am eating an apple right now though.:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yum yum yum to the sausage roll Madcat, i could totally scoff a Greggs sausage roll right now. And don't worry the apple totally balances out the cake so you are fine on that score :haha:

Glad your BP is normal, and that bugs me about waiting rooms too. Go sit in your own space please and leave me alone!

Oh and happy 28 weeks Molly :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

and i'll have a bannana so im thinking that might balence out the sausage roll too!:haha:, its all ying& yang to me!.

yes my dizzy fussy head spells are just normal part of late pregnancy, but told me i done the right thing by getting the BP checked anyway.
I always feel like i might come out of the docs with a disease from someone that i didnt have when i walked in.:shrug:

a weird thing is happening,:blush:ive been able to go for a no2 ok these last 2 weeks:blush:, ive not increased my fibre or anything, im not complaining though as when i cant go there seriously feels like theres just not enough room for bowels, food and a baby in there!.

Hows that poor old kidney today?


----------



## gilz82

Kidney is really sore today i think the poking about from the scan has annoyed it yesterday :grr:

Going to get a good look at our finances the next weekend my OH is home and see if we can afford for me to stop work a bit sooner.

I still can't do no2 tried loads of water, orange juice, high fibre cereal and beans but still nothing :cry: I know after labour girls worry about doing a no2 with stiches etc but no wonder, most of us have hardly done a proper one for the past 9 months :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Moning Ladies :wave:

Glad the bp is ok madcat and yeah Gilz for discussing finances...thats our job for next week too :wacko: 

Funny madcat but I have had no trouble going for the last week or so either :shrug: was expecting it to get worse as in constipation but at this rate I wont be able to distinguish going as norm to the clear out as labour starts :rofl:

All on my todd right now....Oliver is at MILs until tomorrow eve hes staying overnight and DH is collecting him after work tom....so theres just me right now enjoying some peace.....I have a few householdey jobs to do but other than that doing absolutely nothing :)


----------



## gilz82

I hope Oliver gets on ok at your MILs over night Madly and enjoy your day relaxing.

Try to just totally chill out and don't think about work or anything else for a little while :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

Thank you for your advice on the hmrc website yesterday I calculated using that calculator they have and it seems the gross mat payment is correct but all the deductions they are trying to make are riddick. My manager replied to my email and said he will look into the matter and get back to me by tomorrow lunch (they have an event on at work today and staff is short!) so I will await his response and if its a load of crap am going to take the cheque they send and leave it in the hands of the solicitors....it been going on too long now and I need to concentrate on having Charlie :thumbup:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies, I've had the worst stomach cramps all night and d&v. I think it's to long after James' for me to have what he had? Not sure if it's food or bug. I has to ask DH to take the day off work. I hadn't had any sleep all night and couldn't move from the cramping, no way I could look after james! He'll prob get in trouble at work though! Nevermind. 

I always feel like I get more germs than I went in with at the doctors!

Gilz glad your looking at your finances I hope you can leave earlier.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire sorry you are ill hon :hugs: hopefully it won't last too long. Glad your DH is looking after you and James though, can't imagine how hard it is being ill and attempting to look after a child.

Madly i'm feeling pretty pants today but i think it's just worse cos i got poked and prodded yesterday, so hoping it settles down a bit by later today. Think you are quite right about your work, you've reached a situation where they are just behaving ridiculously now and the solicitors are best placed to deal with it. Solicitors will look at it all clinically, with no emotion and just get the job done, leaving you to focus on your little man and Charlie.

Meant to ask earlier but forgot, have you raised the fact that your fundal height matches with your EDD not the silly dating EDD with your MW?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh pink :hugs: sorry your feeling sick :(

Gilz hon hope it settles down your prob right all the poking and prodding prob havent helped :nope:

I have raised it with my MW esp where the HIP grant was concerned but she is still saying that they have to go by my dating scan which is the 29th April....he wont come then I just know he wont that is totally not possible to be my EDD with when I ov, got my bfp and my m/c but no-one wants to listen. Am going to see what she measures me at on the 10th March when I see her again :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies!

Yes Madcat leave it to the solicitors now, you need to concentrate on yourself, baby and Oliver xx


----------



## gilz82

That's so frustrating Madly, as least you are sticking to your guns and getting everything prepared for your original EDD.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: My sis might have her own place :)

She put an advert online and this guy got back to her offering his place....she seen housing place this morning and stuff and guy is happy to hand over keys now she has letter to prove her entitlement :dance: So glad something seems to be going right :thumbup: She has pics looks great and is on her way to find out exactly where it is although in a good area :) Two bed so plenty of space for her, her dd and baby when s/he arrives.......so glad after everything things are looking up for her!

Thank you pink :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Gilz tell me about it....am not happy esp when `oh no the scan is ALWAYS accurate!` yeah right :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry I meant madly :dohh: I get really confused between you two!

Now do I try and eat something or am I only feeling better because I haven't eaten? Hmm decisions decisions!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wondering if my husband is serious :trouble:

He tells me he has requested ONE DAYS HOLIDAY from work but not until 14TH MARCH for us to de-clutter our basement :growlmad: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm me thinks I will be very close to term by the time it is done and will therefore struggle to then deep clean the house which is my task after we have de-cluttered the basement because I need to move items down there from around the house but cant do so until we make space and get rid of some crap..................Men honestly grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :trouble: Does he really think I can do all this on my own and all he is offering is one damn measly day to help :hissy: Not happy I can tell you and I told him so :thumbup: So new plan.....I am going to ask my sister to sit Oliver on Saturday or Sunday this weekend during the day so we can do the de-cluttering and the day he is pro-offering in March he can do all the hard to reach place like the windows, blinds, curtains, light fittings and so forth.....the cheek honestly and inbetween each weekend we will continue to get the house de-cluttered, things moved into the basement etc etc etc!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly why do men just not get it sometimes :shrug: Just remember not to over do it in all your cleaning sessions at the weekend! Oh and brilliant news for your sister :thumbup:

Claire, do i eat? is always the scary question after d&v. Maybe just some plain toast or plain biscuits?


----------



## madcatwoman

Goodness. Ive troughed that sausage roll/baked beans (must keeping on with the no2's while i can!) and that great big cream vanilla slice- it was massive!, im so full now!. I managed a cat nap for an hour too before lunch.

Glad to hear your both going to look at you stopping work sooner gilz, its important:thumbup:

Also glad to hear your sister sounds like shes doing the right thing madly (must have more sense than mine!).


----------



## madcatwoman

Blimey!

on 3 occassions today ive been able to feel baby b's head and bottom at the same time!. Bottom seems just below my right rib and the head below my belly button and just off to the left:baby:, must be getting a big boy if i can feel that now!:baby:


----------



## molly85

yuck on the d&v claire. gofor the food, Imake sure its sumit nice on such occasions so tastes ok if it comes back up lol.

just seen tehmidwife again minewas MIA again but this one was really nice and foundmatt and I very amuzing she works on the ward sosaid we would be light entertainment lol and I am very organised having all my results etc ready. 

little madam is still bum down 

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## sequeena

Just wondering if you girls can shed some light on this for me. Have any of you heard of the maternity/paternity laws changing from April 3rd 2011? Basically it means that the father can have more than 2 weeks, but it means he takes the extra weeks out of his partners maternity leave. So say she has 26 weeks maternity, she can let her partner have 6 weeks of that and go back to work after 20 weeks.

We're wondering if this only works for couples where both work? My partner would like extra time off to stay with the baby but as I don't work we don't know if we can.

I've got a feeling it's aimed only at couples where they both work... but no harm in asking is there :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena I honestly don't know. Peanut would probably be your best bet for that question. 

On that note where is Peanut today?


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut must be superbusy in a world of science me thinks!!

my Dh doesnt get paternity leave, he's having to take 2 weeks of his holidays. He works for his dad and uncles company, and they just dont seem to do paternity leave.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat hon I know he works for the family business but that's actually illegal. All men are legally entitled to two weeks paternity leave paid at the same rate as smp or more at the employers descretion!!

He shouldn't have to use holidays at all unless he wants to add it to the end of his paternity leave. 

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/parents/moneyandworkentitlements/parentalleaveandpay/dg_10029398


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena, from what I've read, they have to be employed and it's the sane rules as it is for us about pay etc. 

Molly glad it went well, please don't stress about position you have a long time for baby to turn! Xx


----------



## sequeena

My OH is having problems with time off in his company too.

He wants 2 weeks holiday around the time baby comes, not just because of baby but because his birthday is 3 days after my due date and he's never had it off.

He's not mentioned about paternity yet, we're waiting until after the 20 week scan in case dates change but his boss has assumed he wants a month off in one go so is now trying to stop him taking his 2 weeks holidays which he is entitled to. No-one else is off, the company only needs 6 weeks notice and he gave his boss 8 months!! I am so mad for him it's awful :( Luckily his work has a union (USDAW) and they are great so if it comes to it his boss hasn't got a leg to stand on.


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Sorry, it's been a funny day.

Paternity leave - already fathers are entitled to two weeks paid SPP (same as SMP so £124 pw or whatever it is). All fathers are entitled to that provided they've been in employment for the same length of time as us (which is like the week we have our period before getting pregnant I think). The new rules are that fathers can have up to 6 months paternity leave but only once the mother has returned to work and only within the first year of the baby's life. The weekly payment is the under the same terms as we receive. It's basically a way for the full parental year to be split between the parents. Financially no-one would be better off unless the mother is the higher earner (like us). I think that's right anyway. The crucial thing for your Sequeena is the after the mother's returned to work bit I'm afraid.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks Gilz, i know youre right, but i think he just wants a quiet life and doesnt want to kick up a fuss because when that happens it seeps in the home / family life unfortunately!:nope:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry Sequeena I just realised I read it wrong and its you that doesnt work. It can only be transfered where the other person is going back to work! There is quite a lot of infor on direct gov i'll look for the link.

My OH has 2 weeks off, I'm hoping that he should get a bit more as well as his whole company are in Canada then so they wont have much on, but hes been pulled off it, as if you have another child, he has to be here which is good. If we didnt have James they would still make him go!


----------



## sequeena

Nevermind! Thought it would be that but no harm in asking :)

look how huge I am already :( I'm so worried I'm getting too big too fast even though I'm losing weight :wacko:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185780_10150426821040118_788390117_17266198_1112350_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

So I was pretty sicky this morning. Took a while to get myself ready to leave the house then went to aquanatal so didn't really come on here at all. Got home and had lunch. Then was desperately shattered and couldn't work so tried to snooze only Byron was a total pain - he just won't go to my mum when I'm here, so clingy. I eventually gave in. Turned the laptop on to work at last and the police arrived (we've been having some weird antisocial behaviour stuff going on so the local officer came to chat about it - we're on first name terms!). Then my mum and Byron went to the shops so I finally got a bit of time to work. VERY unproductive day. But then I have done all the important things now really. Apart from this week's newsletter the rest is pissing about stuff, deleting files and emails and things ready to handover.

Hope you're all ok. I'm so tired. ALL the time. And nauseous and full of heartburn.

Oh and on my notes it said she's transverse, not even oblique now. :roll: I checked old threads and found Byron was exactly the same and had turned by the 34 week appointment and was brimming on engagement so she had better follow suit. She's two weeks to get her act together!


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut a second baby can engage right up to birth so again its a case of its not over until labour starts!

Girls I feel so queezy :sick: I dont know what to do about work, as the more time off I have the less I get before baby is off, and I already just had over a weeks off due to James being ill!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah it's not engagement I'm worried about but the position. Women with diastasis recti are more prone to transverse babies as they can't support then in proper position. After doubling the gap with bronchitis I'm anxious about it. It's possible to allow labour to begin and hope contractions turn the baby but that's going to probably be longer and harder than back labour and unlikely to allow me to homebirth. There's the added complication of a shoulder engaging which, if the baby can't be persuaded out of with inversion, really does necessitate a section. She'll probably turn but position scans are done at 36 weeks so there's not that much longer.


----------



## sequeena

Oh Peanut I hope she turns :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well am off into work tomorrow to hand in my work keys and pass and such :sad1: a sad reminder but once its over I can move on :thumbup:

madcat Charlie baby and baby B are in the exact same position :rofl:

Oliver is at MILs overnight and so far so good :wohoo: We are going to make the most of it with a chinese for tea and my valentines gift finally arrived Step Up 3 on dvd so we are going to watch that :) I spend 4hrs today tidying out our household filing boxes were we keep all our paperwork and bills etc OMG I filled two large black bags worth of shredding I never realised we had so much crap :rofl: DH has two large files which he is just about to wade through before we have some us time :thumbup:

At the weekend Oliver is in for a major treat :) We are going across to York to the National Railway museum which he loves anyway but they have Hogwarts Express there this week....A treat I think he will love as hes a huge Harry Potter fan :) We are going to pack a picnic and have a budget trip out :thumbup: Cant wait :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon she will turn still space in there to switch around as I have found out Charlie baby is always on the move!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: NO TV ON BBC1 THEY HAD A FIRE ALARM GO OFF LIVE ON THE ONE SHOW AND HAVE HAD TO EVACUATE.....HILARIOUS!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut sorry you had a rubbishy day. Sequeena your bump looks lovely :thumbup:

Madcat sorry about the work/family situation, I do totally understand. I used to work for my dad a couple of years ago and I always worried about what would happen if I had to take maternity leave.


----------



## pinkclaire

oh Peanut dont worry about it until it happens :hugs:

Madly sounds like a nice night! Have fun xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, do you know if the position of baby B i described is considered head down then?,(even although head is under belly button and slightly off to the left?)


----------



## PeanutBean

I know it'll most likely be fine, it's just one of those things. Something that could really be a genuine and unavoidable reason to not only go into hospital but to have a section really quite scares me.

Thanks all for being so lovely. :flower:

I'm really ok, just tired. Wednesdays have been so weary since I started working from home as it always means aquanatal/or feeling horrendously too sick to go, working, looking after Byron, having my mum jabber on endlessly. It would be lovely if I wasn't supposed to be working! As they are they're so draining..... But next week I don't have to work as I'm going to London in the evening (so that's some hours) and won't be home til late the day after, then the week after is my handover and I'll be in the office. After that all luxury! I can even go with them to toddler group, or sleep while they're gone or anything!

I've just reached the end, you know? I think having that strategy to do was kind of pushing me on but now that's basically done (albeit draft) I feel everything else is unimportant and have no drive left at all.

Busy Madly! Enjoy your evening. Byron is asleep already! :shock: This is because he's walked about 2 miles today and slept about 15 mins!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat, sounds ceph oblique to me. So head down but diagonally positioned.


----------



## gilz82

Peanut I know what you mean about work. I'm currently torn between wanting to make sure I leave them in a really good position and worrying about how long it'll take for things to go wrong as my replacement is really not qualified for the job. 

Just had my dad on the phone, my sister is coming home at the weekend. This one I really don't talk to much and my dad was naffing on about how I have to make an effort to see her blah blah. I don't think so, I'm pregnant with a knackered kidney, she hasn't bothered to even text me since before Christmas. She let me go through major surgery to get my kidney removed and didn't even contact me, and I'm meant to make the effort. The pair of them can away and pull flowers!! 

Sorry hormonal rant over and also how wrong does "pull flowers" look, it's hard to write it as it sounds with a Scottish accent. Probably should have written poo floowers :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Just looked at DH and asked him what it means to "pull flowers." He says he has no idea. I said it's a Scottish expression and he said well no one told me :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

It's maybe a west coast of scotland thing but we got it from my gran and grandpa and theirs before them etc. It's a fab expression I think :thumbup:

It basically means a similar thing to away and take running jump to yourself. Please tell me you've heard that cos I'll run out of expressions to use to explain :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I haven't but I understand what you mean it means :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> It's maybe a west coast of scotland thing but we got it from my gran and grandpa and theirs before them etc. It's a fab expression I think :thumbup:
> 
> It basically means a similar thing to away and take running jump to yourself. Please tell me you've heard that cos I'll run out of expressions to use to explain :haha:

Bit like take a long walk off a short cliff? ;)


----------



## gilz82

Yup exactly like that Sequeena :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

or they can just f off.
Classy gutter mouth I have lol.
We is pregnant they want to visit they come to us lol.
Indian may have been several step to far yet again.
Peanut I set you off with upsidedown baby worries sowwwy.
You could hypno c section and I am not joking there but not a procedure I would want cock up on. Cannot wait til 31 weeks and all teh intresting classes. start. i must start walking again and actuallt attend yoga or aquanatal I do not want to be totally useless when little miss arrives.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly! It's not because of you. In some ways upside is preferable as it is possible to naturally birth an upside down baby but transverse cannot come out, though it is half way to being the right way. No I had these anxieties last pregnancy too because of my muscles but she was oblique which was fine. It's her skipping right round after the bronchitis that has me worried.

I'm well irritable tonight. Hot and cross. Just want lemon sparkles but hungry. Stupid food.


----------



## molly85

aww its a girl thing she does slip down for a nap then seems to sit up again lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All

I give up, :shrug: im up and ready for a shower&breakfast, as far as my memory serves me, i didnt sleep at all last night:cry:

Plus baby B has slipped again, and back in his favourite transverse position, heartbeat under my belly button for proof!.:wacko:

Gilz, i spoke to DH again about the paternity leave, aparently there was a different reason why hes not claiming it, basically he would loose too much money, about £300+ per week on it compaired to if he just took paid holidays, which aparently is why all the other guys in his work place have never taken it.

Happy new weeks everyone:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Morning Madcat sorry you had a rubbish nights sleep :hugs: i was right there tossing and turning too. 

You DH is right stat paternity pay is equally as rubbish as stat maternity pay, the only reason my OH is even taking his is that he gets a really rubbish holiday allowance only 20 days per year i think and he has to keep so many of those to cover between christmas and new year(about 5 days-ish). If he took a fortnights holiday it would leave him with about 5 days to take the rest of the year what with having to keep 5 for christmas.

Happy new weeks to you, Peanut, Loopy, nearly Vbaby and me :wohoo: Not long for you to go now only 8 weeks, are you getting really excited?


----------



## molly85

Yay new weeks!

Madcat Matts doing the same but has asked about doing on an emergency basis I.e. when baby actually shows up. from that angel planed sectionor induction would be useful but not half as fun as having him speed home fromwork lol Why do the make the Mat and Pat leave pay so rubbish really makes you need to get back to work to soon.

hmmm i think i amputting myself on regular senna and uping the liquids yet again, my system has deffinatly fallen asleep in there


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah, my DH is slightly better of with his holidays than that, not hugely but not as bad as only 20 days.

Molly, you should try baked beans!, that'll wake your system up!:haha:,my system is back on full power after months of constipation, i just hope it carries on like that because i really dont want to poop in labour if i can help it (assuming baby is the right way up by then for labour!)

Yes, 8 weeks to go, to be honest it cant come soon enough now, im so ready its not funny!, but i know :baby: isnt quite ready so im going to have to hang on. i really want my body back, to be able to move, even between nightfeeds i'll probably get more sleep than i get now! and to finally meet him!.


----------



## molly85

Madcat I hate baked beans the texture is all wrong. I have no incling to eat veg either, I know I should so resorted to to milk (I have an intolerance toads such things) and senna that started the shifting process but groooosssssssssssssssssssssssss. mush move i have work today oh the joys.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry for no-sleep madcat. Happy new weeks!

I feel just so sick today. :( I couldn't eat breakfast. Got a phone meeting at 10am but fear I'll be vomiting by then. Don't know how I'll manage in the hotel next week. Wondering about trying to get some cyclizine to take for the days I have to manage.


----------



## molly85

oh matt gets 28 days holiday with his bankholidays. I get 35 must rub the salt into his wounds more often


----------



## molly85

I'd ask now peanut getting a gp appointment is like rocking horse poo


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat, don't let my worrying worry you, it's only a concern for me because of my muscles. Babies rarely stay transverse and there is usually a physical reason why they can't move. At 36 weeks you'll get a scan if nothing's changed.


----------



## PeanutBean

Think I could get it sorted over the phone.

My DH gets awful hols too. Iget 27 days which I thought was good til I read your post molly!


----------



## molly85

27 days plus bank holidays butthey are counted in as i work in 24hour service lol


----------



## madcatwoman

No, its ok peanut, you havent scared me. if he did stay transverse im probably not much more concerned about a section than if i had him natrually. I see it as swings&roundabouts really, on the good side- at least id know when to expect him him with a section,wouldnt have hours of labour and possibly a distressed baby & id know what to expect...i dont like suprises!!, but on the bad side i know id have a few weeks of recovery, being sore & not being able to do everything id like to.
And obviously going thru labour all the pros and cons are reversed.

We'll have to see what he decides to do, he has spent nearly all his time transverse, so hes going to have to have a major change of heart soon if he's going to change!.

Really sorry to hear youre feeling so sick, i cant understand how or why you have carried this sickness right the way through:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see, then we have the same. :D

Eaten some crisps. Today is going to be a long day!


----------



## madcatwoman

i had crisps too, but that was on top of 2 slices of toast and 3 spoonfulls of chocolate from my cadburys jar.:haha:

well, my hospital bag is now complete, and so is the babies bag.

Dh wanted to know if had done my hospital bag last night before we went to sleep, and what the plan of action was. When we would need to go to the hospital and that he was hoping contractions would start on a weekend or night time, but i told him it could take some time for them to get going so he'd always have time to get back from where ever he's working(lets hope im right), he wanted to know how id know they were contractions, i told him id"just know"- so i hope thats right!. He's thinking about it alot more now i think!.

is anyones else BH becoming stronger these days?,makes me want to wee too!:growlmad:

does anyone know if i need to take my own bottles and formula to the hospital??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well madcat am with you on been :sleep: :hugs: damn SPD prevents me from turning over in bed without waking up :wacko:

Funny Oliver was always head down all pregnancy as is Charlie :dohh: I do however wish he would stop poking my cervix and using my ovaries as ping pong balls because it is most painful and yeah I reckon he has BIG feet he likes to lodge under my ribs :rofl: Ladies pink is right 2nd time babies can turn right up to going into labour....just a thought but has anyone considering having baby turned should they be in wrong position....just wonder what opinions were on this one :shrug:

Today I have the lovely job of popping across to work this aft to hand in my appeal letter, work pass, keys etc .... so want it over with now :thumbup: on my way I am going to join the library as I never went out to do this yesterday and pop into Leeds market for some of those lush biscuits :winkwink:

Oh no call last night from MIL so Oliver stayed overnight :wohoo: fxed this means no problems with him settling when I do go into labour should he have to stay overnight :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No macat your hospital should provide milk and formula in glass bottles complete with sealed teats however do check with your MW that the hospital supplies your chosen formula :thumbup: I need to check with my MW as we have chosen HIPP ORGANIC and I dont know if this is supplied or not. The milk companies provide the milk to the NHS :)


----------



## PeanutBean

The thing with diastasis recti if it's bad enough is that even if baby turns the muscles can't hold the baby there so it will slip back round. It's unlikely mine are that bad though really. Just being a worrywort. I would consider ECV for a transverse baby as that's already half way to being right. Not sure about breech. I think I'd look into vaginal breech delivery first in the hope there might be someone trained to do it in my PCT (or another hospital in Manchester). It's only not done anymore becuase MWs don't get trained in it and the skills have been lost. I'll be trying all the position exercises first though.

Hope you get on at work ok madly. I've just had my first phone meeting which was nice and short. Am scoffing mini creme eggs in the hope of getting rid of the sickness enough to get up.


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, i have thoughts on the turning baby issue.

to be honest i dont like the idea of it, more so after seeing the 4D scan because the cord is constantly around:baby: neck (the sonographer had to do some photoshopping to remove most of it from our pics). Now, i know they scan you while turning the baby, but im still not happy about it, plus i have heard that if baby likes it in the old position he's quite likely to go back to it.
it just doesnt sit well with me.

thanks, will make sure i ask MW about the forumula!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just wondered Ladies on the baby turning issue .... of course my decision is not to attempt it either because I know it can be painful and babys isnt forced to stay in that position. My sisters LO was breach and they picked it up I think at just shy of 38wks at a MW app she was born days later by c-sec because my sister did not want to attempt to have her turned (her choice I never commented felt it was something she had to decide on her own!) there were also concerns she was very small but turned out to be 7lb 1oz :lol: 

Peanut at least I know I CAN deliver Charlie back to back (forget what the technical term is!) this time as oppose to be told with Oliver it was not at all possible :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

they showed a baby being born back to back on one born every min a few weeks ago...not sure why they say you cant!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Exactly hon when the lady delivered on obem I got really passionate and started shouting to DH `look I told you it was possible!` the mw on obem didnt even realise baby was back to back until he came out and she had done an internal on the woman before hand :dohh:

I pushed for one hr with just my tens machine and gas&air and only had to have an epidural at that point because my body wanted to push and they wanted Oliver to turn naturally saying back to back deliver was not possible at all :nope: So :sad1:


----------



## PeanutBean

There are definitely risks with ECV, including tangling in the cord. I think more often than not with transverse lie after turning waters would be broken to fix the baby in position. Not too keen on that but when faced with the option of induction or caesarean I'd probably go with induction. I don't know. Hopefully I won't need to!


----------



## madcatwoman

ITs horrible not knowing isnt it?...i like to know whats going to happen, if its induction- then fine, at least i know what to expect, if baby is in right position, thats good too, if im in for a section thats fine as long as i know thats whats going to happen and when!.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,well loads to catch up on there!
Gilz hope you're feeling ok today.x,Peanut sorry you're unwell again.x
Sorry for all the shit sleeping,and the wrong way round babies!!xx

I think shay was transverse for quite a long time but then turned head down by 32/33 wks,and started to engage at about 37.
Oran was pretty much head down from as long as they started checking.
This baby is also being very well behaved and has been head down all along,I think she's just at the brim or whatever the term is,and her spine is bown my left side and bum just under my lelt ribs.

With a 1st baby they'll want it head down by 36 wks,but with 2nd and subsequent they have much more space so might not turn til 38wks or even later,so try not to worry,I'm sure these babies will get into position closer the end.
My girl is just grating her head on my cervix,its a very strange sensation.
I've also been havin quite loose bowel movements:blush:

I had my appointment yesterday,talk about not giving a shit about you when its your 3rd baby!!!
We do see our gp in between for urine check and bp but my hospital appointments have been few and far between!
I was last seen at 24wks,then yest at almost 32wks and now they don't wanna see me til 38 wks!
I was disappointed yest,was rushed and the consultant that I saw,although the head consultant of the whole labour and maternity ward hasn't great english,so I had to strain to try understand her,couldn't really understand some of her answers to my questions and didn't really come out any the wiser!!
Anyhow,maybe my lo will come at 38wks ish and Iwon't have to go back for anymore appointments!!

On a positive note,my car passed the nct,and I had a lovely few hrs pottering about town all on my own!Though my back and vj started to hurt pretty bad after a while!


----------



## madcatwoman

cant believe how little the MW see's you vbaby, whether its your 3rd or not, it really shouldnt make any difference.

Its no go, im going to have to go to the shop, i REALLY want some chocolate.


----------



## PeanutBean

Please will you get me some mini eggs?


----------



## vbaby3

Stop talking about chocolate!!
I had made a consciece decision to eat fruit today for snacks and not go to the shop for chocolate,I've been eating far too much crap lately!
I'm now having my lunch,daydreaming about some nice choc for afters!


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't know what made me think Byron's leftover bought tomato pasta that reeked of vinegar would be edible heated for lunch. Yuck. Ate one piece then took the bowl to the kitchen. Sausage and fried egg butty instead. Not really what I want but tastier than either filling on it's own.

vbaby - what are your varicose vein symptoms like?

I still have this itching though I've mostly kept it in check with moisturiser, but today it's sore (sorry for the TMI!) in like the hairline around the edges, iyswim. I tried to get a look at close too it looks sort of a bit veiny but not bulging veins. Having never really examined before I don't know if that's normal or not! Gone back to some yogurt today. Wondering if the cream being petroleum based is just not great for long term. So bored of it. Having had that swab and all clear pee tests and no other dodgy symptoms I am sure it's not infection. Bah.


----------



## vbaby3

Mine isn't itchy at all,its more a very heavy feeling,and also stingy.
Its to 1 side and kinda higher up than the area I think you're describing.
I haven't had a close look,but I can just feel the bulging veins when I showering and stuff:blush:
They do come and go,and are far more prominent when I've been on my feet a long time.
Doesn't really sound like you have the same thing does it:nope:
Unless maybe they're just not bulging at this time,but I definately don't have itching.
So attractive,dh hasn't even attempted any sweet lovin since I told him I had them:cry:
Suppose I can't blame him lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat- check about the bottles as a lot of hospitals have stopped supplying with all these health cuts! 

I actually had a decent nights sleep, I still feel shattered though! DH has a friend coming round tonight so I may leave them to it, have a hot bath and bed early! It was funny watching DH with James yesterday! He was getting so stressed out bless him and was ready for a break by 5pm. I said maybe you might think about that when you pull the 'I've been at work all day' card on me! He agreed going to work was easier!

Sorry to hear a few of you are worrying about position. I cant believe how close some of you are now! Whos due first? *off to check first post*

Molly I have same issue with toilet (other than the last two days because I've been ill!) I canot stand baked beans, yuck!


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry peanut, i forgot your mini eggs:nope:

i got myself a 'small' easter egg!:haha:

Pinkclaire, thanks, will have to remember to ask the MW about the bottles! 
I think its Peanut&I who are due 1st, but possibly Madly (something not quite right with her dates).
But then this is my 1st, id be very lucky if i came anywhere near my due date!


----------



## pinkclaire

You never know madcat, you might be the first! 

My hubby has a work collegue/friend whos baby is due the same day, they've bet £20 on whos first :dohh: but M said he has the upper advantage as this is our second and their first so he thinks he will win lol. I'm destined to be 2 weeks overdue now arnt I thanks to him!


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Well I went two weeks early with my first so who knows! It might even be Gilz first if she needs a section or induction.

Thanks vbaby. I didn't think it felt like this was the cause, but did see that itching can be a symptom, so wanted to sound you out. I think I am just weird! I was like this right after labour for a week or so. I think it's just hormones. (Incidentally pleasantly soothed by yogurt!)

That's my other phone meeting done. I really need to put my newsletter together and walk the dog. So can't be bothered with work. *yawn*


----------



## madcatwoman

some of you should look back at the early pages of this graduates thread....we have come soooo far now!!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,you certaintly could be 1st.You could be 1 of those ladies who goes at 37/38wks everytime,you just don't know it yet!
Madly yes I reckon her own original date is more accurate,and peanut you never know if your waters will go early again,maybe that just happened coz your waters was soooo full and heavy your poor body couldn't carry it any longer!
And of course there's every chance gilz will be 1st.
I think coz my other 2 were so similar this 1 will be too,but of course I could be completely wrong!I went into labour 3 days over with both of them,oran was born 4 days over and shay 5 days over,just took a day longer lol!
So my guess would be this lo will arrive at some satge of the wk after easter,but I have read of other ladies who went on time with their 1st 2,and then went 2 wks over with their 3rd and needed to be induced.Who knows!!
How far over with james did you go pink?
Can't remember if madly said,did she go over with oliver?


----------



## pinkclaire

I went into labour the day after my due date, but didnt end up having him until 3 days late. I think this baby will be 1st week of June, but we will see!


----------



## madcatwoman

I would like to think id go more or less on time, id prefer to be caught out and thinking "well i didnt expect that!" than to be waiting...day by day..thinking "will it be today?" and getting all annoyed!. i can only hope&X my fingers!


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat, with James I was showing signs of early labour at 36 weeks, everyone was convinced I would be early, the midwife was very shocked to see me at my 40 week appointment! Those last few weeks felt like years, I had to be ready for him to come, so couldnt really make any plans? So even though it was only 1 day, it was awful! Obviously in hindsight I'm pleased he didnt come early and was healthy, but I wasnt rational then! :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Everyone is different madcat,but I have to say the waiting didn't bother me in the slightest!other ladies seem to crack up,but I just made plans to do stuff everyday,continued to go out and about and visiting friends,and kept 14 days after my due date in my head as when I would definately have my baby!
Even when I went into labour with oran I was off out shopping in the north an hr away from home,me and shay were havin a nice quality day out together before baby arrived,cut short by my bloody show and extreme af pains,time for us to get home!
I would say keep busy,continue to make plans with friends or whatever and think of 10-14 days after your edd as your definate baby date and anything before that is a bonus!


----------



## vbaby3

Just read your post there pink,Funny how people are so different!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh I def wont be sat around waiting this time! I also realise now people will understand if I have to cancel plans! Your advice is certainally the better way to do it!


----------



## vbaby3

That posted before I was finished!
Yeh pink I was the opposite,so patient I think it annoyed my family and friends more that I hadn't gone yet.I think with shay coming near the end I was more nervous at the thoughts of having a real live little person to care for so was enjoying the last bit of time I had to myself,and with oran I was enjoying the last bit of time shay and I had on our own.
Plus I absolutely shit myself at the thoughts of labour so was happy to put it off lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't want to go so early this time. I'm sure my waters went because mechanically they couldn't be contained anymore and I don't think Byron was ready. But I donm't want to go much past 40 weeks either as I haven't really considered induction due to my experience with Byron and that would be a big deal to face! I'm not going to be any taller though so if I get as much fluid (which did happen in the final weeks last time so is certainly possible) then probably I will burst early again!

I've walked the dog and started my newsletter. The weather is lovely today!


----------



## vbaby3

Hopefully peanut nothing will get in the way of your home birth,and if your waters do break hopefully you go into spontaneous established labour by yourself.I'm sure you will though,your body knows what its doing this time!
Yeh its lovely too,i had all the windows opened all day,and rooted out and washed all the baby blankets and stuff I had put away,so they're all drying on the line,nice and fresh!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I've missed so much since this morning!! Work was absolutely chaotic today so busy from 7am all the way through to half 4!! Throughly knackere now and so sore from sitting so think my evening will consist of a bath and then bed. 

I'm hoping my kidney thing won't get much worse so still think my section or induction which ever it ends up will be the first week in may. I know they keep telling me anytime after 32 weeks but I don't want to think about that. 

I think personally I'm a super impatient person, as far as pregnancy is concerned not generally, I'm finding it frustrating thinking I have to wait another 10 weeks let alone the 12 it really should be or god forbid being overdue :haha: Definitely would go nuts!


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i know youre right, but like Gilz, im terribly impatient, so if i do go over its going to be unbarable for me!.

My days seem to be full of BH's, anyone else the same. seem to spend quite alot of the time aware that my stomach is rock hard!


----------



## gilz82

I'm getting loads of BH just now Madcat, the past few days I feel like my bump is constantly hard. I do wonder if it's going to be like this from now on in :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

I've missed a lot by the looks of it so :hugs: for everyone and happy new weeks girlies xx


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I'm getting loads of BH just now Madcat, the past few days I feel like my bump is constantly hard. I do wonder if it's going to be like this from now on in :shrug:

i cant imagine getting any more than i get now for the next 8 weeks!


----------



## gilz82

Just think with all the BH you are going to have a super prepared uterus so maybe Baby B will be in a hurry to make an appearance!!

Oh and any fellow doppler users I have a question. If you find the heartbeat below the belly button would you think baby is head down? I thought that's what it meant and I've just found the jellybeans heartbeat down there. I know my placenta is weird and I can't hear anything through it and the jellybean is definitely still all on my right hand side so clearly hasn't moved sides of my uterus but if the heartbeat is there I wonder if he's managed to turn round by some miracle.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Happy new weeks everyone :wohoo: D-Day is getting closer Ladies :dance:

vbaby hon Oliver came on his due date :wacko: I went into labour the Monday before he was due on the Friday albeit slllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllow labour :rofl: I agree Ladies do make plans right up until 2wks after your EDD cause you just never know when baby will arrive :) Funny my EDD is a Friday again :thumbup:

Work went ok :thumbup: Handed everything in...my boss sent his dogs-body to collect my stuff from me and blankly ignored me unlike the rest of my colleagues who were so happy to see me :) Its all sorted now ..... well except we have appealed against the redundancy for other reasons than wanting my job back. I got my letters confirming my final pay and SMP etc and everything seems to be what I am entitled to after further talks with ACAS so now all I need to do is send all the info to HMRC to see if I will get any tax back on my SMP pay :thumbup: The appeal is something which I feel I need to do for no other reason that I want to complete the procedure and know I have fulfilled all the steps I need to....am not stressed about this more intrigued as to what they come up with now :rofl: will be amusing if nothing else. Also waiting to see if we have a legal case thru the solicitors IF we want to persue it is another matter and also ACAS confirm that `yes` they can employ others after making me redundant by `tweaking` employment terms and conditions ie pay/hours etc but am happy just to walk away now....I dont want a job there now after I have experienced such treatment and I certainly wont be leaving my children at home to go work for such a place :nope: So all in all a good day :) andI got some of those yummy biscuits from Leeds market :dance:


----------



## gilz82

At least that's the crappy day out of the way Madly and you got to end it with yummy biscuits :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Gilz hon :hugs: I certainly did ............... now all I need to do is get DH to fix me something to eat :rofl: I feel so tired its been a long day :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz a hb below belly button could be head down or transverse (as transverse is usully spine alog the bottom, limbs up top) or any thing oblique in between!

Glad things are moving on Madly.

Byron was total gorgeous boy this evening. Only problem is he has just woken and is already in bed with us! I think DH will be sleeping in Byron's bed with him again tonight. I did all the kitchen jobs this evening though, despite feeling sick, so that's something.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Peanut hope you didn't have to much of a restless night with Byron.

I was definitely wishful thinking last night about the jellybean having turned. About half an hour after i posted my bump went all soft, so i decided to have a gentle prod about. Most definitely a bum down in my pelvis cos when i pushed it a teeny bit his head poked out round my placenta right at my rib cage. I take it i must have just been picking up an echo of the heartbeat at my bellybutton because that's where my placenta stops.

I'm starting to think i'd be better off just accepting that i'm going to have a section, rather than trying to fight it mentally. That way if there is some miracle i'll be pleased, but won't have been waiting on it.

So glad it's friday, i'm so knackered this week i feel like a walking zombie, really need to get some sleep this weekend. How exciting is that :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

I feel like a walking zombie as well! James was up at 3.30 yuck far to early and he's all grumpy cos he's tired but wont go to sleep. It's testing my patience!

Hope all you ladies are well x


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry gilz I totally didn't think what you were getting at with the hb question! :dohh: I think there's an argument for making your peace with a very unnatural birth and then anything that you can do mentally or any changes that alter the plan will be a bonus. I've been hearing bits and bobs about using hypno during section, so could be width googling that, and you should talk through the options for bonding strategies with your ms or consultant, see if you can get baby given directly to you etc. I really don't know much about section, certainly not planned ones, but there must be some leeway around these things that will help. :hugs:

Mine just woke me jiggling so much and in my sleepy haze I decided she was trying to turn so rolled on to all fours and stopped feeling anything so I guess she was just squashed!

I slept through last night. DH took Byron to his bed. At some point DH was in bed with me and no Byron. The boy came in about half 5 but I wasn't disturbed til DH's alarm went off.

I seem to feel a bit less sick today, touch wood. It's my day working with Byron home so I'd appreciate not feeling so crap as I've lots to do after my laziness yesterday! Would love to not feel sick at the weekend. It's my birthday on Monday so one weekend day we're going to go to town, have a meal, do a bit of shopping and pick up some herbs and things for labour.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut i hope you feel a bit better today and over the weekend :hugs:

It's my birthday next week too, on thursday. This will be the last year of my twenties :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm going to be 32! :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Oh don't :cry: it's only a number :thumbup:

It's funny my sister was asking the other day if i bothered about being 30 next year, and i said i honestly don't care. She on the other hand was seriously depressed a few years ago when she turned 20 as she was no longer a teenager :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol Iam now 25 forever!
I have my own office today so can curl up and die in peace. 
Very busy day yesterday.


----------



## gilz82

Molly curl up and nap if you like but dying is not allowed :grr:


----------



## molly85

but it sounds so comfy lol. I miss my quilt


----------



## gilz82

Oh i'd love to be comfy at all in bed just now, it's just not happening.


----------



## madcatwoman

GUESS WHAT!:shrug:

I slept!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:, well, for the most part, a hand full of times i tossed&turned & two loo trips, but for all the time in between i actually slept!. never thought i could be so happy about something so natrual!:haha:

gilz,saw your post about the HB&doppler. I often use the doppler for this very reason. i started using it again when i thought i felt his bottom near my ribs, and, as i thought the HB was to the right of my belly, so almost head down id say. But then the next day i thought it felt like his bottom was lower, and the doppler confirmed this by picking up the HB where you found yours (under the belly button) which tells me he'd slipped transverse again.
This morning he's back the way he should be again:shrug:(up and down up and down!!!). I also feel hiccups in my pelvis as i speak. So to cut a long story short,your little guy was most likely transverse with the HB there.

And i hope youre right about the BH, hope my uterus is super primed and ready for take off at 37weeks!:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nearly finished my newsletter. :happydance: It's National Science and Engineering Week in March so had LOADS of events to put into it. Just waiting for pictures. Everyone's been really crap about sending me stuff this month so it's tough crap if their event isn't in. They should keep me up to date.

Byron is watching Nausicaa until the DVD player breaks. (We're nearing a DVD crisis in this house, going to have to buy some new machines soon.)


----------



## molly85

cheap from the supermarket does the job unless you have a fancy one.
Productive day so far. just been told not to work my butt off to cover childcare so that was nice


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm very fussy about electronics! Mostly I only ever want Panasonic but just been looking and the prices have well come down [in 10 years!] Can get a basic DVD player for £60 (that does plenty more than the one it'll be replacing) and can even replace our broken DVD recorder for £200. Actually.... We could just replace that and bring the broken recorder upstairs (it's the tuner that's gone, everything else is fine)... Of course we don't have any money at all! Maybe the birthing money will roll in, though I suspect not!


----------



## molly85

birthing??????


----------



## PeanutBean

Haha! Meant birthday, Freudian slip! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

wow, its a lovely sunny spring day out there, ive just opened all the windows!, 15deg out there, - tropical!:haha:

just done the shop at tesco this morning on my own...a rare thing,usually DH and MIL do it&i get what im given, we have decided to start buying bits for baby each week now. Just picked up formula feed with todays shopping, lots of people seem to rate Aptimel so we'll give that a go, i was going to pick up wipes this week but decided FF would be best bought by me on my own as MIL would have something to say if DH picked it up with her there.(if she ever started on the BF thing with me id seriously be at risk of:grr: her one!)


----------



## gilz82

I can just imagine you being in the local paper named and shamed for punching your MIL :haha:

Glad you managed to get some sleep last night, i'm hugely jealous but happy you got some :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I can just imagine you being in the local paper named and shamed for punching your MIL :haha:
> 
> Glad you managed to get some sleep last night, i'm hugely jealous but happy you got some :thumbup:

ha ha..:rofl: taking a :grr: for her with my handbag over FF'ing and ending up in the local rag!:haha:

Oh it was wonderful, i know it was still broken sleep, but i guess sleep took over the pain in the end after not sleeping at all the previous night!.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
madcat glad you had a nice sleep last night!!
As usual I did too:happydance:
But I do remember the uncomfortableness setting in for the last 6 wks or so last time,so I haven't too much longer to go then I'll be joining you in the shit sleep club!
Girls I turned 35at xmas,so you're all young1's compared to me,but I do feel about 25.

So today me and the boys went up north shopping,got huge gorgeous shop in sainsburys,I have loads of yummy stuff in the fridge!
Then we had lunch and had potter about.
Got curtains and a cushion for the rocking chair in the babies room,and a gorgeous lampshade.And new coffee,tea and sugar jars and bread bin,and a few other bits and pieces,and a few baby clothes in next.
Best of all I got all the stuff apart from my groceries for nothing!!:happydance:
I always ask for vouchers for xmas so had vouchers to use in a few different shops,there's nothing like loads of free stuff,i love days like that!


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel about 45 :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut I had a nosey at your pics on fb and I thought both you and dh look like teenagers!!!Completely not what I expected coz you sound so mature lol!!


----------



## molly85

hehe peanuts a bit of a cosy hippy. thats a good thingyou remind me of my cousin with 5 kids lol.

I'm hommeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now where is my bed? matt is making mecheasey nachos with salsa as I am starving but don't want proper food.

I'v had the all clear to take 52 weeks off for maternity leave so will be using my holiday so I only do 4 day weeks in april I maynot work full time again for quite some time


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby sounds like you had a good day :thumbup:

I officially have seriously swollen feet today. I might actually go as far as to say I have cankles :rofl: pregnancy is so attractive isn't it!!


----------



## molly85

oh i kinow the feeling gilz my feet looked about 80 yesterday.

Gah wemaybe going on to long shifts why oh why?


----------



## PeanutBean

DH IS a teenager! :haha: He's only 28.

Molly what do you mean I'm a cosy hippy?! :rofl:

Bear in mind vbaby that I have hardly any recent pics of me on fb. My wedding (which is most of the pics of me I think) is nearly 5 years ago now. Though despite my wrinkly forehead from never having had a fringe I think I don't look like I imagine women in their 30s look iyswim. My Mum has always been relatively youthful looking. She was saying on Wednesday that if I put on some young clothes (I asked like what and she said bad fashion like teens wear! :haha:) I could still pass for a teenager. Not so sure about that though! :lol: I think I was 28 when I was last ID'd.

I'm feeling irritable. Having slogged on my stupid newsletter the stupis _Assistant_ (yes, below me if we're going to talk rank!) kindly advised that if I wanted him to get it checked thorugh (I don't know why but it's his job to go through all the newsletters) I should've sent it a day earlier. :grr: I already told him I'd spent two days chasing info from tardy volunteers. I've never met him in person, he's pretty new. He's a bit odd over email though! He told me he'd do it Monday and after all that is the last day of the month so it's ok to send it then. That irrationally annoys me even more as it's my bloody birthday on Monday so I know what stupid date it is!

Anyway... I'm doing a 'me' and have basically spontaneously decided that money nowt and we're getting a new DVD recorder! It'll be so much better as it has freeview+ on it. I hate Sky+, the quality is so awful. They're so much cheaper than I thought they were, can't believe how much the price has come down, and this with the new VAT rates too. This is the way I shop. House, car, everything expensive and of significance. I don't do much shopping otherwise but when I do I make a snap decision and research til I'm blind one night then buy asap. :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Oh congrats on your soon to be new DVD purchase peanut. Tell the assistant bloke to stick his attitude up his jumper :grr:

Trying to work myself up to walking the dog but it looks like it's going to rain again.


----------



## molly85

lol ypur not whackey my dear and your house is all cosy not scary lol. No chickens as of yet ora pet snake slithering about


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: I'd hate to keep snakes, can you see veggie me feeding live mice to a snake?! :lol: I'd quite like ducks. But then I'd need a much fancier house and gardens to fit a duck pond in. Chickens smell though. :sick:

Did you walk the dog yet Gilz? DH is just bak from taking ours. Hope the weather stays so springy over the weekend. It normally snows on my birthday so it'll be a nice change. But I do have dry elbows and I usually only get them years when there is going to be a nice summer. It's very scientific! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry to hear about your ankles Gilz, bet they look smashing!:haha: sorry!!, i know getting swollen ankles etc is normal in late pregnancy,but we're always ment to tell the MW about it (or i am anyway), so i dont know what that means. Thankfully i dont have this problem (yet).

Vbaby i think im next in age to you(?), im 32 this year,i feel 32 at the moment (or is that 102?:shrug:) but generally in my unpregnant state i feel like im in my early 20s. I agree about peanut&her OH,im sure theyre both teenagers really:haha:
My mother never made any effort with her appearence, and always looked(and was) fairly old, i was always embarrassed if she turned up at the school when i saw how nice the other mums looked. she never bothered with her hair or makeup(&boy she really did need to wear make up).Ive seen a photo of her on FB, she just looks 100 worse these days.
Ive told DH i always want to make sure i have nice hair and makeup and try and make an effort as i couldnt bare to think id ever resemble my mother. It was another reason for not leaving having babies any later than i am.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just walked the dogs, got ice cream, and walked back.....I'm sore, lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

LOL I don't wear makeup at all! I did when I used to go clubbing and do sometimes for special occasions. I really don't have great skin (dry, greasy, freckly) but foundation doesn't agree with me really. It was funny when I went for trial wedding makeup (I did my own in the end she made me orange!) and she was all about to start taking off the foundation I wasn't wearing!


----------



## gilz82

Well that's the dog walked, 4 miles didn't seem that far as I came across a radiohead album on my iPod I forgot I had. Maybe it'll help the cankles :haha:

I don't really wear makeup either for two reasons, firstly I've got super sensitive skin and second I'm crap at it. Got some lovely hypoallergenic stuff a couple of years ago and it just sits in a drawer. If we are going out to pub or clubbing whatever I tend to slap on a teeny bit of tinted moisturiser, some shimmer eyeshadow and then go. If as I get older it needs to get more complex than that I'm screwed :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

I LOVE really striking eye makeup. I only ever wear noticeable colours and don't really understand barely-there shades. That's probably because I don't wear it in the day though. I wish I could do eye makeup better, if I could I'd have loads in millions of colours and sparkly false lashes and things for club nights! :rofl:

I forgot to say before but the swelling is a concern as excessive swelling can be an indicator of pre-eclampsia so MWs keep an eye on it. It is totally normal to have some swelling though. I was lucky and didn't have any with Byron. For the past few days my wedding ring has even been feeling loose! :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry, hope none of you thought i was suggesting anyone who doesnt wear makeup would look awful as my mother did.I will add i dont wear much either, i wear bronzer,a bit of blusher and lip gloss, but thats it!.
When im not pregnant, and not on the pill i have god damn awful skin (i was under the care of a dermatologist at one point), so i find if i wear foundation it makes it worse!:cry:, the most i can wear is concealer to cover up.
I cant wear eye shadow as im allergic to it (my lids go all puffy, red and cant open my eyes properly,then they dry and peel). 
I just try and make a bit more of an effort than my mum ever did basically!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't wear make-up unless I'm going out on the town or to a family event. I'm not wearing make-up just now though cause of the dry skin on my face :-(


----------



## gilz82

I didn't think you meant anything Madcat :thumbup: I understand exactly what you were getting at. 

I fully plan for the first few days post birth to live in comfy clothes that won't show any little leaks :blush: and once the bleeding has settled I plan to go back to trying to make an effort in my appearance. I really think it makes a difference to how you feel about yourself if you look nice.


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw madcat, I certainly didn't think anything of a sort! Sounds rubbish about your reaction to eyeshadow! Have you a variety of brands? I wonder if there are any hypoallergenic ones... I am a really non-allergic sort of person so don't have problems with anything really. But foundation really dries my skin. I found I could only wear it if I'd slicked my face in E45 or similar hours before applying foundation. It was hopeless if I'd just washed my face. Needless to say I'm long past having the luxury of hours getting ready for a night out (and the nights out! :haha:) so foundation is in the past. I always struggled to find one light enough anyway and I have quite olive skin so it's no wonder so many ladies look orange!

More rowing in third tri. Same girl! Angry because she posted something incorrect about GBS and was corrected by someone else. I guess she's just one of these people who hates being corrected/challenged. Anyone who corrects is apparently rude and obnoxious! :roll:


----------



## gilz82

Always nice to be told you are rude when you are actually nothing of the sort :grr:


----------



## sequeena

Got my down syndrome results back girlies! 1:100,000 :dance:


----------



## gilz82

Fantasic Sequeena :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow sequeena that's great!

Fortunately gilz I wasn't the target this time but it just goes to show! She was just cross that I'd added info after our internals 'discussion'. :rofl:

I've just a fear and emotions release hypno session. Feel sleepy now. It was ok. I need to practice more though, it's the first time I've done it.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I did go over to nosy Peanut after you mentioned it, at least she seems to be consistently confrontational, and it's not just getting vented at you.


----------



## sequeena

Thank you girlies I'm really really please :D


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> Yeah I did go over to nosy Peanut after you mentioned it, at least she seems to be consistently confrontational, and it's not just getting vented at you.

Yeah must be hormones! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh is that about the person who wrote you could get Group B strep if someone coughs over you (cant remember exactly what she said now), i think some people think its the same or similar to strep throat.

As for the eye shadow, ive tried a few different makes as it were, but they all have the same reaction, it got to the point where i was/am afraid to try anymore as the symptoms last for so long,:shrug: if my lids arent all red and swollen theyre all dry and flakey for months, so its not worth it anymore!!.

Just been watching embarrassing bodies, i cant understand how people can go on camera with their embarrassing problem but cant see their GP in the privacy of a surgery>!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah. She was so rude and defensive! I guess that's just her style. :shrug:

I saw that too, half of it anyway. Not impressed by the tum muscles surgery, bit too close to home!


----------



## sequeena

What thread are you talking about?


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Yeah. She was so rude and defensive! I guess that's just her style. :shrug:
> 
> I saw that too, half of it anyway. Not impressed by the tum muscles surgery, bit too close to home!

that looked like Major surgery to me (made a c-section look like a walk in the park!), i did think of you though!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> What thread are you talking about?

the Strep B thread in 3rd tri!.

congrats on your downs results btw!:thumbup:

my eye lids are getting heavy, im wondering if i go to bed whether i'll sleep, might be worth giving it a try at least. Thing is, DH comes home from pub at about 2, so i'll either still be awake, or if im sleeping then he'll wake me:cry:

Nite nite all x:sleep:


----------



## sequeena

I am gonna go investigate :D
Thanks madcat!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies sorry ive not been in all day, been runnin round like a madman!

I've noticed today I have bad swelling in my ankles :-(

Also I saw my bump move from the outside today! It was pretty amazing!

Anyway hope you ladies are all ok and I will speak tomorrow, night xx


----------



## PeanutBean

You need to get your feet up pink! Exciting on the bump moving! My girl has been poking around in my cervix all evening. Ouch!


----------



## sequeena

Feet up Pink and relax :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

I had another crap night, finally managed to get a proper sleep about 5am only to wake up at 6am. Think there is a good chance I might be slightly crabby today. 

Got loads to do as well, need to go for food shopping, tidy the house, clean the windows inside and out, walk the dog and then do the ironing. It might actually take me til Monday to do all of that at the speed I go these days :haha:

Claire sorry about your ankles, they sound like mine :hugs:

Anyone got nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all, Gilz, i slept on and off last night between loo calls and Hips again. I gave up at 4am in the end.

DH announced this morning that the lads are all going to go clubbing for the last time at the begining of April, i'll be 38 weeks!..........bloody brilliant. says its the only time the others can do it,you would have thought my predicament would be more important!:shrug:


----------



## molly85

madcat you'll be fine. 
feet suck, mineswell anyway because of the work i've had done wahhhhhh. i watch my hands more.

Peanut just remebered strep b is volunterily checked for at 36 weeks at my hospital and its a diy test!

Great results Sequeena loads better than ours.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry for the sleep issues. Byron kept me awake a lot too.

We're still hoping to go shopping and for a meal today. I am having such strong BH the past couple of days. Really crampy at the bottom. Hoping the lack of sleep doesn't ruin today.

Byron is being so gorgeous this morning. He's been playing a song on his piano over and over and dancing around to it. Going on the potty properly and wearing big boy pants (that he calls good boy pants!). Super cute. Stupid cute children and all the trouble they cause!

Madcat DH went to an all night horror film night the weekend before I went into labour (so 37.5 weeks). I had a migraine that night and was violently ill with it. Then went into labour on the Wednesday night! You might want to warn your OH it might not to to plan!


----------



## PeanutBean

Will you test Molly?


----------



## molly85

Oh peanut I had a rather random dream that we were baby sitting Byron and he at some stage morphed into a lovely labrador puppythat was bizarrly well trained


----------



## molly85

not sure I have done all the others. 
what exactly does it mean? I am sure i have read your stuff, but the brain sponge is rubbish


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Morning. Sorry for the sleep issues. Byron kept me awake a lot too.
> 
> We're still hoping to go shopping and for a meal today. I am having such strong BH the past couple of days. Really crampy at the bottom. Hoping the lack of sleep doesn't ruin today.
> 
> Byron is being so gorgeous this morning. He's been playing a song on his piano over and over and dancing around to it. Going on the potty properly and wearing big boy pants (that he calls good boy pants!). Super cute. Stupid cute children and all the trouble they cause!
> 
> Madcat DH went to an all night horror film night the weekend before I went into labour (so 37.5 weeks). I had a migraine that night and was violently ill with it. Then went into labour on the Wednesday night! You might want to warn your OH it might not to to plan!

I told him about when you went in to labour Peanut, i asked him if he thought it was wise (which is when he said its the only time the others can do). so i left it, then he said, its not set in concrete yet so we'll have to see. Im not saying anymore now, hes a good bloke,im hoping he will see sense, but i think im going to have to keep some money in the house incase i need a taxi put it that way...even if its not for that particualr night it could be the next day when he's wasted.


----------



## molly85

mad matts doing poker at a friends house next monthand has agreed to either not drink or only have a couple so he isn't completely wasted. Personally I'd let him go on the provisio he stays reasonably sobre


----------



## PeanutBean

Of course most first timers go after 40 weeks so it'll probably be fine!

Lol at your dream Molly. I reckon a puppy would be better trained than Byron!

The GBS summary - 25% women carry it in their vagina. It's the leading cause of birth infection. Infection rate is only 1/1000 (20% of which is late onset so not from birth). Mortality is 1/10000 (80% is premature babies). So that's about 70 deaths pa out of 790,000 births, or 197,000 (I think it is) GBS carrying mums. If it's the normal nhs test it has 50% false negative. Treatment is iv antibiotics of at least 4 hours during labour as a precaution. It's controversial. Babies do get (and die from) GBS even when abs were given. There are other risk factors like waters gone over 18 hours, prematurity, GBS found in pee, that considerably increase the risk in a GBS carrying mum.


----------



## molly85

huh. right so the anti B's are precautionary really and bloody inconvientent as I can't have penicillan.
I'll discuss it with Matt if she don't budge I am guessing the result don't matter if a section is needed. I am not keen on trying to twist her as from what i can tell they just don't stay. oh bum thats a dodgy one coz he wouldsee those odds as worth doing it and having the antibiotics


----------



## PeanutBean

A section doesn't particularly alter the chances of infection. These are LOW odds though! If you can't have penicillin then the abs are no good for you. I don't know that there is an alternative. It could be the guidance would be for baby to have antibiotics on birth as a precaution but I assume allergy to penicillin can be hereditary so you might not want that anyway. Personally I absolutely wouldn't want my baby having them as a precaution. But then I don't want them as a precaution either! I'm not getting the test anyway. If I have other risk factors I'll reconsider at the time. Prematurity is by far the most significant factor (not just in GBS but in all perinatal mortality - after chromosomal abnormality). If my girl came premature I'd be in hospital anyway so would have abs. For me it'a mostly about getting the homebirth but I would still be wary now that I've researched it. I'm sure you know the problems with dishing out antibiotics willy nilly...


----------



## molly85

oh yesi am not a massive fan my allergy has grown over the years and I barley ever had them as a kid. There are a few alternatives but doing them through IV is very exspensive as it has to be made specially. I think if i was tested I would rather abby was tested once she was here to see if she had it then subsequently treat. rather than put a baby through that treatment just incase.

Ohh home birth diaries is on. I do watch some exciting stuff on a saturday. My cars being serviced so have to walk to get the train to get it back so am taking it very easy lol


----------



## PeanutBean

The abs for babies really bothers me. What seems to be protocol is to do a swab of baby's skin and if GBS is present give abs but that just indicates colonisation same as a third of everyone and not infection. I would (and will) monitor for signs of infection before giving any treatment. It's good practice anyway, it's not like GBS is the only source of infection. It can come on quickly though which is where the anxiety lies.

At the end of the day we can't see into the future and just have to do what feels right at the time.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> mad matts doing poker at a friends house next monthand has agreed to either not drink or only have a couple so he isn't completely wasted. Personally I'd let him go on the provisio he stays reasonably sobre

unfortunately the aim is the get utterly pissed until that cant drink anymore!


----------



## molly85

hmmmmmm. bugger madcat.

i'll discuss with matt and the ob when i go in.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I feel your pain my OH is going on a stag weekend somewhere down past Liverpool when I'm 35 weeks. I know that'd usually be pretty early therefore reasonably safe but with me either getting induced/section at 38 weeks and the obstetricians back to talking about getting to 32 weeks would be good for me, I'm not feeling so happy about him going away. 

Suppose in our situation it's not really much different to normal, if he wasn't on the stag he'd be working away from home anyway. The thing is he doesn't drink when he's working away so could drop everything and come home if needed. He'll be as much use as a chocolate teapot if I go into early labour and he's pissed as newt somewhere down in Englandshire!!

Oh off topic but I bought pads in asda today cos they were on offer, bought 3 packs always maxi night and 2 packs always ultra night for when it's lighter. Really not looking forward to using the maxi ones they are properly thick :blush:


----------



## molly85

yay cars ready £140 on god knows what that i couldn't do myself. 
managed to drop my car insurance by nearly £100. not bad me thinksgot todebate whether we can afford to pay it out right hmmmmmmm.


anyone heard of dream feeding? it something the baby whisperer does


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes peope used to go on about dream feeding in baby club. Never really got it myself. Might be more applicable to bottle feeding as when they're little they tend to sleep through night bf anyway. Plus when they're young you usually need to do a nappy change after a feed anyway as it makes them go and that well and truly wakes them!


----------



## sequeena

I have the shits. I never realised how fast I could get to the toilet and drop my trousers until now :dohh: Holy cow!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Havin a quiet 1 today,very crampy again yest and today so trying to take things easy,although did spend all morning doing housework.
Dh is away up to the attic now to get all the baby stuff down,so I'll be all organised soon.

Thats a tough 1 madcat,I think from 38wks onwards was when dh was not allowed to drink anymore just in case,with oran because I was havin so much cramps and stuff it was even sooner when I put the foot down.
Imagine being in labour and having drunk dh by your side,I'd bloody kill him!
He's mentioned a football match in glasgow when I'll be 36wks,They basically leave at the crack of dawn and go on the ferry and are back late that night.
I know 36wks is early days,and I definately wouldn't say no to him having a night out here,its just he'll not be able to nip home or follow me to the hospital from glasgow!
He's already missed 1 of our childrens births!
We'll see closer to the time anyway,he knows i'm not happy about it!
Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies, had a half decent night last night, still feel exhausted though. 

I'm in a strop as Matt wants to go out tonight, I wouldn't mind usually but he had his mates round Thurs, went to his mates last night, and then he's away tomorrow and I hate sitting in on my own on an evening!


----------



## madcatwoman

If he was drunk vbaby i wouldnt bother having him in the room!, i dont hink my MW would be too thrilled either!,hopefully he'll come to his senses and not go.

Molly, did you say you were allergic to penicillin(sp?). My dad is, infact he nearly lost his life altogether after having a dose of it and has to wear a chain now to warn people. Its made me think or wonder rather if this sort of allergy could be passed down to me(or whether thats a load of rubbish?)not sure...
MyGBS testing kit came today though, decided to get it to stop me wondering about it all the time.

We went to town today, DH bought me a new phone with a qwerty keyboard (gone off touch phones now), said i can keep intouch with "all my chums" if i have hospital stay which is great, just gotta learn how to use it:haha:
And a new book for my bathtime reading.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely presents madcat! Hope he's not just trying to win you over for the night out! Maybe you should say yes then the week before spend as much time as you can crying wolf with aches and pains til he's too afraid to go! :haha:

We went to town. Got Byron some trousers and a summer shirt. Couldn't get ANY of my birthing herbs at holland and Barrett. :roll: Going to have to order online I think. Byron slept for yonks in his pram. We went for a meal at our favourite Italian. It was yum! Pudding bit crap though - haven't had a pud there before. That was my birthday meal. Then came home which took an age as there were horses on the track! :wacko:

Well beat now. Just need to sleep.


----------



## molly85

Yup madcat we think I am I really should get a talisman but can never be bothered lol I've only got as far stomach probsand hives but not woth the risk.

I've done everyone else favours today so having a lazy day tomorrow


----------



## madcatwoman

> Maybe you should say yes then the week before spend as much time as you can crying wolf with aches and pains til he's too afraid to go!

Best idea ive had all day!!:haha:


----------



## molly85

mabe add in wetting ya slef just before he leaves and saying u think it's ya waters. lol but you don't want to go hospital til the contractions are regular lol


----------



## gilz82

I bet you couldn't deliberately pee yourself on demand like Molly suggested Madcat. I had to get a test done on my kidney a couple of years ago and you have to pee while they scan you to make sure there isn't a flow problem. I couldn't have done it if my life depended on it. Same as I can't go in a bed pan or a commode thingy :shrug:

What type of phone did you get? I can't use full keyboard ones I've got wee fat sausage fingers.


----------



## molly85

i was thinking of making it planned so hold it and time it nicley lol.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly I still couldn't do it on command :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol. i nearly did it laughing in the car lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol I don't think I could pee on demand either!

Just watching most of let's dance, actually pretty funny!


----------



## molly85

am i some sort of freak?


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

charming.


----------



## madcatwoman

i dont know how one any pee's on demand!. i wouldnt be able to do it if the MW asked me too, i have to pee when i can at home and take the pot with me!, how did they expect you to pee for a scan for heavens sake!.

Aye, i got a keyboard one this time, my last p hone was touch screen but got sick of it!..im able to update you all now when i have baby b!!


----------



## sequeena

I can pee on demand :D I don't get a lot out especially when I've been to the loo just before but I always manage to squeeze something out :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, pee on demand.....that just tickles me.


----------



## PeanutBean

I could pee if I had some iyswim but not in front of people! Even DH! I was ashamed to be sat on the toilet in front of him when my waters went but they were going everywhere so I had little choice. I wasn't even weeing!


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same Peanut couldn't pee in front of my OH unless it was a dire emergency. Even after my kidney surgery he used to help me to the toilet and I'd make him go away and come back for me.

I think as far as updates on labour progress go I'll struggle. I noticed the Internet signal is really bad when I was at the maternity unit this week. It was taking about 30 mins just to post a message.


----------



## madcatwoman

Hahaha...i cant pee even if DH is deliberately waiting outside the bathroom door!!!:haha:
I dont know how in these films girls pee on a pregnancy test infront of their OH!.


----------



## molly85

umm i did that the day i got my :bfp: it wasn't ever expected to be positive.

my will sEE if i can smuggle in a laptop and mobile internet otherwise I'll text peanut and she can update for me lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning lovely ladies. Well my delicious meal out yesterday resulted in repeated lengthy trips to the bathroom last night. Spent most of the night awake and in agonies. You know when you're so ill you burst into a huge sweat and want to die? The silver lining - I found my hypno breathing really helpful through the pain!

So presumably from low blood sugar and everything I feel horribly horribly sick today. Not quite the special honorary birthday we were going for. I opened a few prezzies. DH is getting me a pregnancy massage or something nearer the time so he just got a couple of little prezzies. Mil got me a rather lovely bag though like all lovely bags I have I can't use it in the rain! DH's grandparents have sent £100! So that's half a DVD recorder and can make me feel much less guilty about getting one. My family will send presents late (just like I always do!). Lol

Byron was gorgeous. DH had him song happy birthday and do "bip bip" hooray! He then ran around singing lovely songs. :cloud9:

So I'm staying in bed all day I reckon. Sigh.


----------



## molly85

nothing wrong with bed all day.
thats so annoying on the not feeling wellon your special day.

has anyone had dreams about bleeding? I couldn't decide if I was nearly due or if it was a present day dream.


----------



## PeanutBean

What was your dream?

I dreamt I was being physically assaulted by a neighbour who would make my mat leave a misery. No doubt a mad ill dream about my anxieties of all the trouble we have here and our awful neighbours who stalked me last leave. He bit my eye and nutted me. Stupid ill dreams!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Sorry have been MIA :dohh: We took Oliver out for the day yesterday and I was absolutely knackered when we got back :wacko: May I recommend that none of you Ladies take a day trip out to say a museum before your LOs are born OMG THE SPD WAS KILLING ME :( The day out was really great we went to York National Railway Museum, Oliver loves trains and its a really great place....lots to see and do....this week they had Hogwarts Express there from the Harry Potter movies and we had a ride on it :) Oliver was in his element and we took a picnic too for the first time instead of buying out and had a really nice lunch :thumbup: I kept having to sit down and by the time it got to lunch was slowly losing the will to be able to put one foot infront of the other that I had to largely leave DH taking Oliver around to see and do things :dohh: Was hugely gutted as its a really great place to go and I didnt feel like I could join in too much :nope: We are planning a last `family of 3` day out during April school holidays and I have suggested a day at the coast, bowling or maybe the flicks or something....museum days are just too much work now :wacko:

madcat hon DH has a few beers most eves after work once Oliver is settled in bed (he doesnt go out with the lads too often now since all have settled with babies/children) but I am also considering when I should tell him to `cut` off having this down time of an eve :shrug: He certainly wont be staying away overnight on a work do/night out and there will be no `big` nights out for him with work where the aim is to drink so much he cant stand :nope: BUT not sure about the evening beers mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm even two cans pushes him over the limit to drive and with having to take Oliver to MILs as well should this be on a eve/night am not sure when to say enoughs enough :shrug: Am thinking when my `top` ticker says 37wks :thumbup: Any ideas?

oh no ankle swelling here but my hands have been swelling with heat :shrug: bizare :dohh:

Peanut hon Happy Birthday :cake: I thought it was tomorrow....damn baby brain :wacko:

Ladies am happy to give my mobile number out should anyone want to text me updates when they do go into labour if they cant get online due to signal or whatever and am happy to update on your behalf...just an idea!


----------



## molly85

aww madly once your back on form i def recomend a holiday to paignton they have a brilliant steamrailway or swangae. or even come visit us in hampshire at the watercress line


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Molly :hugs: Oliver really loves his trains :) my grandad sadly passed now :sad1: was a train driver/inspector in his day and was a mad train fanatic he worked for british rail I guess the passion of loving trains is in Olivers blood :lol: but the museum really is worth visiting in York and best of all its FREE :)

Ladies one of my bnb ladies just got her :bfp: Sweet_Alida you may have noticed her posts on my journal just peed on a digi this am and she having a :baby: I am so happy for her she has endo but managed to concieve this cycle when she OV on Valentines day :dance:


----------



## molly85

Oh tahts soooo cool. I know she's had a tough time with her lovely little girl, so hope this one is easier for her.


----------



## molly85

trains are fun. if he has the patience tehy do a round robin tour for the day from paignton on an old open top bus and a boat for an hour and a quater then the train going via dartmouth


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> Oh tahts soooo cool. I know she's had a tough time with her lovely little girl, so hope this one is easier for her.

She does hon her little girl has a rare lung disease and is permanently on O2 ..... she a gorgeous little girl Alida sooooooooooooooo beautiful....am made up for debs I really am :)


----------



## molly85

I started reading her journal and man is it long. seems she had more probs with parents than other kids or alida. She's gnna be one fit mumma carrying that tank and a bubs. Send her my love and hugs.

I'm thinking of baby number 2 how long do we leave it etc?

there is suggestion we might be doing 12.5 hour shifts at work so am a bit confussed on what I can do work wise when I return or if it is just worth going for it after 4 mnths


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
hope you're all well today.
Having a relaxing day today.After saying I was having 1 of them yesterday I went and scrubbed all the baby stuff from the attic,washed all the covers from the car seat/bouncer/moses basket etc,so def relaxing today,but will make nice roast dinner later!

Madly I would love if you'd pm me your mobile no,I don't have an i phone or anything so if I went in to hospital I wouldn't be able to let yous all know my news til I got home,so it would be great to have someone to txt who could let you all know,presuming we're not giving birth at the same time lol!
And I think 37wks is a good time to ask dh to not drink,god it wouldn't kill them would it,we haven't drank in 9 months,so you'd think they could manage a few wks!

Molly my advice on baby no2 would be wait and see.Some people are 100% ready a few months later,I absolutely wasn't!
Shay had colic and was a bit of nightmare baby,when he was 4 months old baby no 2 couldn't have been further from my mind.For us when he was about 1 was when we started talking ttc again,and i do think we've a nice age gap of 2 yrs.Don't know how well i'd have coped with a newborn and a 1 yr old,a newborn and a 2yr old was hard enough!
But I do have friends who have a very small age gap,they basically went for it straight away,see how you feel once abby is here.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi all!

I'm sore beyond sore and sleeping was HELL last night :cry: I woke up this morning and the left side of my face right by my ear is swollen :cry: My nips itch like MAD. :cry: It's not a good day :-(

On top of that, DH's friend broke up with his gf (my friend). *sigh* Poor girlie.


----------



## vbaby3

Happy birthday peanut,have a brilliant day!x


----------



## molly85

lol it's peanuts birthday tomorrow she is just celebrating today.

I know wait and see but I am not going back on the hormones as they screwedmy system up in conjunction with my thyroid. So apart from saying no and using the rhythem method my fav option in the hormone free iud but that seems quite permenant


----------



## vbaby3

Maybe just use condoms for a few months til you decide what you're doing?

Ah I was thinking peanut said monday!


----------



## molly85

she did coz her report also has to be in or something.

ewwww i must say i have not touched a condom in years lol.

I really hate them, I don't have much drive in that department so might be able to fight him off for a while until decision is made. Oh dear my baby cousins aunt has posted a picture of me at about 10 years on face book she is in big trouble


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey vbaby :wave: I pmed you my mobile number :)

Molly hon I agree wait and see what you think after LO is born :) I didnt feel the urge until Oliver was 18mths old to have another and its taken me that long to persuade DH :rofl: Oliver is over 5yrs old now as you know :dohh: Am not sure about BC myself....no more babies and I like the fact that the depo stopped my periods :lol: decisions decisions :rofl:

Ok so the plot thickens Ladies re my work and my SMP lump sum payment :wacko: Theres a lady who I speak with on bnb and shes in pretty much the same position as me except she wasnt due to go on Mat Leave for another month or so however her work place have told her after they have had legal advice she doesnt pay any deductions on her SMP payment because she has to have it as a lump sum due to redundancy and its part of her redundancy package/payment and as we know redundancy payments are NOT tax and NI deductable! She walked away with the full 5.5k SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY THE FOOK AM I HAVE TO PAY 1.3K WORTH OF DEDUCTIONS ON MINE :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol ladies molly's right it is tomorrow but because DH works late and I am working and we won't see anyone and Monday's are rubbish I jokingly suggested we do my birthday today and DH thought it a fab idea and went off to wrap my prezzies! Not been a massively special day anyway! Never mind...

I've changed the bedding and put a wash on and am finally going to go and get a shower, skeg that I am. I've just felt so sick all day. Hoping I'll be able to walk the dog with the others. We hardly ever go together these days. Oh I so can't wait to not be pregnant anymore!

Ozzie - what's up with your ear? Sorry you had a bad night.

Madly - glad you enjoyed the NRM, I love it there. Can't wait to take Byron when I'm not pregnant anymore. I agree that no drinking from 37 weeks seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## molly85

On teh drinking thing as matt does nights he sometimes drinks in teh morning that has been banned so far. I refuse to ban his smoking as he only does that outside and will stop of his own accord in the car. 
I am only thinking about number 2 with this work suggestion I cannot see how I will get child care so thinking of having them close together so i don't have to be back long


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( I don't know what's wrong with my ear. If it's still swollen tomorrow I'll head to the GP.


----------



## gilz82

Oh fantastic news Madly about your friend. Glad you had a good if pretty tiring day yesterday :hugs:

Don't worry I think Peanut's birthday is actually tomorrow, she was getting to open some presents early today. 

If anyone wants it I'll pm them my mobile number, incase the actually labour part of the maternity ward has as bad an internet connect as where I was on Monday/tuesday.


----------



## molly85

v baby you can PM ypurs well anyone can as i will be the last of teh first batch of us to go, plus i will be at home alot


----------



## gilz82

Molly I'm trying to pm you but it won't let me cos it says you've exceeded your mailbox size :grr:


----------



## molly85

i got it whopps best clear the old messages yet again


----------



## gilz82

Madly was trolling about on Internet there and have a question for you. Are you colleagues being paid a redundancy payout? If so you have to get the same on top of your smp. SMP is not allowed legally to be classed as part of a redundancy payment as it's money you'd be entitled to from the government anyway.


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:DH is on about baby#2 again today. But ive had to tell him i need to see how i feel after the 1st one (this is the girl who said she would never have kids at all!).See how labour is, and my poor hips, and how i find just handling one toddler.

Madly,the drinking thing...DH asked me when he should ask his work to stop sending him away,and when to cut out the drinking. we both agreed it would be at the end of march at about 36 weeks. One of his weak points however is persuasion by his mates, and after an evening in the pub on friday it seems one of them may have pusuaded him other wise, - to do a one last nostagic piss up in a club they used to go to. Unfortunately to say "just cut down" or not drink alcohol to him when his mates are all drinking would be just the silliest thing to suggest!. but we'll have to see.

Im getting used to my new phone, FB works well on it, but i cant seem to sign in on here:shrug: where it says to sign in etc the arrow on my phone doesnt change to be able to click on it, same for yahoo mail, seems i cant sign in to be able to reply to anyone. But anyway, if thats the case id put an update on my FB anyway.

Good grief, its nearly march!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

yup scary isn'tit just attempted to do my bag lol i have nothing to go in it. so have bunged a couple of nighties in def need to go back to primark lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Madly was trolling about on Internet there and have a question for you. Are you colleagues being paid a redundancy payout? If so you have to get the same on top of your smp. SMP is not allowed legally to be classed as part of a redundancy payment as it's money you'd be entitled to from the government anyway.

Hey hon....seems you had better luck than me at trolling the internet :dohh: Only two of us are being made redundant and yes the other girl is getting two weeks payout because she has been there over two years whilst I am just short and statutory rights are no payout unless you have been there for two years or more so I miss out on that one. I couldnt find anything about SMP and redundancy payments though so you did good :) This lady on bnb spoke to her HR about the high tax amount she would pay and asked if it was possible to be paid monthly which was what my work initially said I could do however they have now said this is not exceptable???? Her work looked into and said she wasnt applicable to pay deductions as her SMP was been paid in a lump sum because of redundancy and therefore it made it deduction free.....I cant seem to find any information on this at all :shrug: but yeah she got paid on Friday her SMP lump sum payment plus whatever else she was due and not one single NI or Tax deductions whilst my deductions are currently standing at just over 1.3K :shock: 

What I do know/the simple facts are....my extra Tax and NI deduction is equivalent to approx 7 weeks net SMP pay all because I am to be paid it in one payment and because its going down as my March earnings in this current Tax year which takes me crap loads over my tax allowance :sad1: and although I will be 7 weeks down of SMP allowance I cannot legally get a new job any ealrier than 26th November 2011 because my work have claimed SMP for me up until then :growlmad: I cannot begin to understand how this can be any sort of humane way to treat a pregnant mum to be. My SMP will run out wayyyyyyyyyyy before its meant to because of the extra deductions but yet I cannot go out and get a new job to support my family because of the SMP rules inforced by what will then be my former work place :growlmad: It makes me so angry.

The Tax office have said I `may` get `some` back but will need my p60 for them to look at it and I wont get until at the earliest May :nope: Really isnt good at all....am going to ring Tax office again tomorrow but tbh am so fed up of it all. The union have contacted a solicitors for legal advice and initially contacted them for me about three weeks ago for them to clarify my legal rights re Maternity Pay etc and they still dont have an answer so seems no go there. peeved off is not the way to describe how I feel at all :sad1:


----------



## gilz82

That's just so rubbish, I feel mad for you Madly :grr:

I wonder of it's worth trying to talk to HMRC again for clarification, stating to them that you are being paid your smp all in one lump to constitute redundancy which is therefore tax exempt.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey Ladies, need a hand. I have a wedding to go to in April- the end of April so i have some time, but the attire is cocktail dresses. I'm searching and searching for some cute dresses- i want to look and feel beautiful! 

If anyone knows of anywhere, really would appreciate a hand!

OH btw i'm in the USA!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> That's just so rubbish, I feel mad for you Madly :grr:
> 
> I wonder of it's worth trying to talk to HMRC again for clarification, stating to them that you are being paid your smp all in one lump to constitute redundancy which is therefore tax exempt.

Am going to speak with HMRC tomorrow again hon....I have the number for their `special` office that deals with SMP and Tax specifically :thumbup: Am just so fed up of the whole thing :nope:

Thank you again :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

No need for thanks, just wish I could make it all go away. This hassle is the last thing you are needing just now.


----------



## madcatwoman

Had my FIL round for dinner this evening. he says i dont actually look 'that big', which is good (i think).:winkwink: (although im thinking alot could happen in less than 8 weeks still).

anyone know why i cant sign in on here via my phone?(the arrow doesnt change to be able to click on it and sign in).

Going for a bath now, my stomach is like a rock:haha:, then sit down and wastch top gear.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I don't know which arrow you mean.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat I don't know which arrow you mean.

i have a curser arrow on my phone screen (same as with a mouse on here).
only whe i hover it over where you sign in, it doesnt change and the sign in area doesnt highlight, as if youre only ment to view the website.

FB is ok though...


----------



## molly85

i think u have to click on it madcat my phones could log me in before just ysed alot of credit


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see. I really don't know how your phone must work! Are you able to complete the fields and press return to make it do it?


----------



## molly85

like prescot knows why these road changes were made?


----------



## sequeena

lmao @ prescott I love that bloke :rofl:


----------



## molly85

my parents live in the village his lady friend came from lol i knw she was in the local not sure about him


----------



## gilz82

Oh he's so annoying, I want him just to shut up!!


----------



## molly85

wtf to the yaris??????? and the juke what is that car?


----------



## gilz82

Is it just me or was top gear quite boring tonight? Not a great end to the series.


----------



## sequeena

I agree, not very funny tonight :(


----------



## PeanutBean

I have no idea what you ladies are talking about!

I'm watching Toughest Place to be a Midwife on bbc2. Started at 9 and quite interesting so far.

My bump buddy from last time is giving me her pool. I am so lucky!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DaretoDream said:


> Hey Ladies, need a hand. I have a wedding to go to in April- the end of April so i have some time, but the attire is cocktail dresses. I'm searching and searching for some cute dresses- i want to look and feel beautiful!
> 
> If anyone knows of anywhere, really would appreciate a hand!
> 
> OH btw i'm in the USA!

Errrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, trying to think of places.............Do you have a JC Penney's near you? Or online with them? They tend to have cute stuff!


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> I have no idea what you ladies are talking about!
> 
> I'm watching Toughest Place to be a Midwife on bbc2. Started at 9 and quite interesting so far.
> 
> My bump buddy from last time is giving me her pool. I am so lucky!

Top Gear, was on just before Toughest Place to be a Midwife :D
This programme makes me so sad, I feel so sorry for the mum's and babies :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's very sad.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh I see. I really don't know how your phone must work! Are you able to complete the fields and press return to make it do it?

no, the fields dont even come up to be able to complete:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:no wonder that guy once punched prescot:haha:, he's a bit of a kn*b!.

peanut that program was nasty,gosh theyre so primative, and no emotion at all!.


----------



## PeanutBean

I really don't know about your phone... Maybe post in general chatter for someone who has the same phone, might be able to tell you how to do it?

It was very sad. I wondered about the birhting on their backs. Wondered if this was practiced because it is in the states so seems an easy way to emulate them? You know how sometimes things are copied that are really no good because the stuff that would make a difference isn't available. Very sad to think of everything we have (and mostly don't need) then to compare to the 1/12 maternal death rate they mentioned and the lack of even the most basic facilities. I know it's like that in many parts of the world, it's one of the reasons I give to charity, but it's still hugely sad to see it.


----------



## molly85

what country was it?

dear god why am I up this early on a monday? I'm exhausted matt stayedup to go onto his nightsand hes gone a little loopy. 8-4 I should be home by 4.30 climbing into my jarmies by 5, oh i could be in bed by 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll see you alll at 10pm probably


----------



## sequeena

Molly I've been up all night LOL!

I am freaking out. I have my scan today and I'm terrified. Just thinking about possibly getting bad news is sending me into a panic. Just thinking about the day I got my :bfp: makes me realise this baby is my gift from God and I'm not even religious... I am so scared :(


----------



## molly85

Am sure it will be fine what time do you go in? which scan is it?


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> Am sure it will be fine what time do you go in? which scan is it?

It's at 3pm so got ages to wait :( It's to see if the amniotic fluid levels are what they should be. They were worried they were low the last time I was there :(


----------



## molly85

if they were low what would it mean?


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> if they were low what would it mean?

According to what I've read, could be a problem with the baby... and if there's no amniotic fluid left well... :( no more baby :cry: but I doubt that's happened as surely I'd be cramping by now.


----------



## molly85

is ur tummy growing? getting stetchmarks?


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> is ur tummy growing? getting stetchmarks?

Stomach has been constantly growing, no problems there. Had stretchmarks pre-pregnancy so I can't tell if there are new ones :blush:


----------



## molly85

am sure i will be fine hugs!

work


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Molly :hugs: I think it will too, just can't help but worry x

Have fun at work... or not :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Enjoy work Molly but don't over do it! Sequeena i'm sure everything will be fine today, the waiting is definitely the worst part :hugs:

Happy Birthday Peanut !!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny: have a great day if you can.


----------



## sequeena

Aw happy birthday Peanut! :hugs: :cake:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks ladies but ugh I'm so old! Lol

Hope your scan is ok sequeena but I bet it will be. Didn't you say they never normally scan at that stage so don't actually know how much fluid is normal? Good luck!

Had a medium night. I'd just finished my hypno and fallen peacefully asleep when Byron slammed into the room. DH came up soon after and took him back to his but he wouldn't settle and I was all awake then. They came back and out of the blue Byron started to quietly cry because he felt sad. :( Gave him some big cuddles and he settled off. Breaks my heart when he does that silent cry! Slept ok. DH's alarm woke me then Byron shoved a foot as far as he could down my pyjamas - I do not know how he does it! DH brought toast and told me the dishwasher handle I just fixed has come off which must mean it's threaded and I need to buy a new one. Sigh.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that was so nice of Byron to put in foot in your jammies :haha: I was never one for that but my mum used to love telling me about how i could magically turn just about upside down while sleeping and try to wrap my legs round her head or body. Maybe that's where the jellybean has got the urge to put his feet up as close to his head as he can get them :rofl:

I'm having a crappy day, my kidney is so sore and i'm not even getting any proper rest at night to attempt to recover. I hope my consultant has something constructive to say about it all on wednesday and not just live with it til the baby comes as i think the pain might actually start to turn me nuts :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy Birthday peanut:happydance::happydance:

Morning all.

Erm..i havent got anything to say yet:haha:let me have a shower and engage my brain!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your kidney Gilz. :( But :rofl: at your leg antics as a kid! If I have my back to Byron he always gets his feet in my pyjamas and scratches his toenails down my spikne en route! If I face him he throws his hands round my neck, very lovely, but then scratches, pinches or strangles me! Or just the classic arm smack across my face on repeat. :haha:

Bleurgh. Feeling sick now. DH forgot the nappies so I hurried into the shower so I could drop them round to nursery but then he texted saying they're going to use their disposables so I didn't need to rush and it's probably why I feel sick.

I think this baby is on the way to being vertex if not already so. Feel like I've consumed something very large and have no room to breathe. Should probably not be slouching on the bed...

Well in a way this is my last week. I need to go through my manager's notes on my strategy and finish my last coursework assessment. Wed/Thu are both occupied by my going to London. Then next week is handover week so no proper work though I'll be plenty busy. Can't wait!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh the arm smack is fantastic, when i was younger my sister closest in age used to crawl into bed with me and she'd do that on a repeat cycle to the point i'd just get up and go into her bed! Also she used to do this thing where she'd stroke the side of your face, which was nice for about 5 minutes until your skin goes numb and then it's horrible!

You must be so looking forward to finishing up at work, then you can just spend the next few weeks relaxing with Byron and getting ready for your home birth :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yep REALLY looking forward to finishing!

When DH and I first moved in together he used to do the arm smack. Even less appealing with a full grown man's arm! It took him a while to get used to always having someone in the bed next to him.


----------



## gilz82

My OH when through a phase of turning round during the night but leading with his elbow for some reason. One night it was so sore i actually cried and he told me in his half asleep state to be quiet i was making it up :haha:

It just stopped again as suddenly as it started, men are weird sometimes :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo - is you baby sticking her bum out these days peanut?. Mine has had his bump just below my ribs(right handside) for about 2 weeks or so, i just had one day when it seemed he slipped transverse again. When he's got hiccups i feel them in my pelvis(although not quite dead in the centre,just off to the left slightly). So im also hoping my boy will be in right position.

Gilz, your kidney pain sound awful:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

It is rubbish Madcat but i just keep thinking 10weeks til a baby over and over again!!


----------



## madcatwoman

is it painful all the time gilz?, i dont think i could stand that along with the hip pain as well?.

i cant believe a few of us have 10 weeks or less now!, seems unreal after all this time chatting on here!. I have 7 weeks this thursday!:shrug: we did a practice run with the serilizer and bottles on the weekend and took another look at our pram and gave it a push around(cant wait to use that pram:haha:)


----------



## vbaby3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEANUT!!!

Gilz,I wish they could do something for your pain:hugs:Hope your doc does have something constructive to say at your appointment.Is your birthday this wk too?

My hubby tops all the funny sleepers!He sleep walks,or acts out his dreams!
On a few occasions he's been trying to pull me up,while he's holding back an imaginary falling wall,or something,trying to get me out!
The majority of times he's trying to save me,but on 1 occasion I did wake up and he was nearly choking me.A lot of other times he's running about the room or starts getting dressed.It was strange at the start but i'm used to it now!

Well up at shays playschool there were 4 of us mammies pregnant.The 1st 1 had her little girl 3 wks ago,and the 2nd 1 had her little girl at the wk end,11 days early!Its me next!!!!!!!!
Its really sarting to hit me now!


----------



## vbaby3

Good call on the practice run with the sterilizer madcat!!
We had to move house when we came home with shay,we actually picked up the key for our new house from the builder on the way home from the hospital,and had to start moving that day,it was a complete nightmare to say the least.
But of course the steriliser was still in the box!
I hate reading instructions,poor shay starving and me and dh trying to set up the sterilizer and work out how to use it,whilst packing to move home!
Practice taking your car seat in and out too,we only tried it once and ended up sat outside the hospital for about 20mins argueing coz we couldn't get in in right lol!


----------



## gilz82

Ok vbaby your DH definitely wins the crazy sleep habits things so far :rofl:

And yeah it's my birthday on thursday, a bit bummed out about it cos my OH won't be here but we don't do anything much for birthdays anyway so it's not really a big deal.

It must be feeling really close for you with your other friends already having their babies. Exciting and scary all at the same time! 

You girls are the only people i know who are due before me. I have quite a few not so 
close friends in real life who are also pregnant but they are all due after me.

I've been resisting the urge to try out our steriliser Madcat my OH still thinks it's too soon for us, but i really like to know how things work so might give it a shot one day through the week when he's not home :haha: My kidney is constantly sore and i'm only taking the painkillers at night, for a couple of reasons. Firstly i really don't think that strength of painkiller can be good for the baby long term and also if i cover the pain up i've got no way to tell if i get another kidney infection and that could be really dangerous for me and the baby.


----------



## vbaby3

Everytime i've been pregnant I am always due last out of everyone I know!
So its nice 1 of the other mammies is due after me.
Can't believe tomorrow some of us can officially say we're having a baby nxt month!!


----------



## madcatwoman

God, it seemed like a bit of a hoha taking all the bottles apart and arranging them in the right places in the strillizer lol, then we forgot how to put them altogether again!:haha:. we'll get there!. Sometimes i do wonder just how important all this sterillizing is though, ive always been of the opinion that a few germs do no harm and build up immunity!, but hey, ive never had a baby before so i guess what do i know??.

I must admit ive been thinking daily about when i have my baby now, its march tomorrow and i'll be saying "im due next month!:haha:aragh!!".(edit- ha! Vbaby...just read what you wrote!) sometimes i have a soak in the bath and close my eye and try and imagine it all, it does seem very unreal


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat last night I felt hiccups to the right of my bump, still low, but I had been getting them deep into my pelvis towards the left so I think she had moved oblique then. I'm getting bum at my belly button on the right sticking out or higher - I guess she's still shuftying about.

Ah, I didn't mention DH's night terrors! :rofl: In the early days (and again when Byron first coslept with us) I would be woken by him feeling my face as he'd be half awake half dreaming and didn't know who I was. He also still sometimes has such vivid dreams, usually about giant spiders in the bed or similar, that he leaps up and stand on the mattress and might be trying to reach up for some dream somethine or other or he might think I'm a zombie or whatever. Scares the crap out of me being woken that way! His little sister had real night terrors, standing screaming asleep and things. I'm a little anxious it's genetic and Byron might get a bit weird too; I do wonder if his nighttime wakefulness is down to nightmares but it doesn't usually seem to be.

My mum friends I met at aquanatal and baby group are also all on their second kids. Two arrived in January and the other has just announced and is due in August. It's nice we're all having them at the same time. I'd have a very lonely maternity leave otherwise!


----------



## PeanutBean

What do you do with your bottles madcat? With our tommee tippee ones we'd wash all the separate bits then screw the teat and top parts together so in the steriliser there were just two parts (bottle and top). I know what you mean about sterilising and generally I'm quite lax about these things but milk is so bad for harbouring bacteria and the teats are not easy to really clean well, even if you think they are, that for milk I wouldn't want to risk it. When we weaned at 6 months we stopped sterilising anything as the food he was eating wasn't sterile and the cow's milk he was drinking wasn't so we just didn't bother. I think the guidelines are a year or something like that.


----------



## gilz82

I will need to look into what baby classes/socialisation things there are out there for once the baby arrives.

To be honest i don't imagine there is anything in the village i stay in but maybe in the next couple of towns. Plus i would mean i was meeting new people, which is nice. And i think getting out of the house, other than just walking can only be good for us, especially with me being on my own as much as i am.


----------



## PeanutBean

We were really lucky as a new sure start children's centre opened three months after Byron was born and it had a lovely weekly group. Sadly the group's funding is all gone. There's another wekkly one recently established but only for breastfeeding mothers. Obviously I can attend that but it's crap to segregate (and hugely shortsighted). It's not by choice, just the way the funding is at the moment. The PCT says we are entitled to bf support postnatally. I'm going to go to that with the baby the Fridays DH is off work all day and then go to a toddler play group that's on at the same time elsewhere on the other Friday's when DH does a half day.

If you contact the Family Information Service (assuming that exists in Scotland...) they can give info about centres and groups and things.


----------



## gilz82

Oh thanks Peanut i'll look into that :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,your dh sounds like mine,some crazy stuff goes on in our bedroom lol!

Yeh they say a year for sterilizing,I took the bottles off mine altogether at about 10 months so stopped sterilizing.They just had formula in a cup then,til they were 1,and then just had normal milk.
I'm sooo lucky with friends here,there's a good load of us sahm's and most of us have 2 children and some already have 3,so there's always company there for when I need it.
Gilz I did swimming classes with shay on a wed and a baby music class on a friday,it was great to get out and meet other people and other young mams,and i still see some of the mams from the music class now,we do coffee mornings in each other houses.
You definately do need some sort of adult interaction,otherwise you're just talking to your baby all day!


----------



## PeanutBean

After our group disbanded due to work commitments we started Tea & Cake Baby Club for the 5 of us, alternating round the houses on a Saturday. It's been waylaid with pregnancies, house moves and rennovations but we'll start again soon I think.


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut you baby sounds ina kinda similar position, only mine has his bottom to the right of my tummy like yours but a little higher than belly button height, about four inches higher.

Um, we unscrewed the bottles apart completely so all the rings were loose too, maybe thats a bit ott, or seemed so anyway!.


----------



## PeanutBean

If you keep the tops assembled and with the lid on then you don't un-sterilise them handling them afterwards.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> If you keep the tops assembled and with the lid on then you don't un-sterilise them handling them afterwards.

Not far off what DH said, he said "blimey by the time you fiddled with all these bits they'll need sterilising again!":haha: I think the machines instructions were taking things a bit too far!


----------



## PeanutBean

Did it say to diassemble ever part? Daft! The steam and temperature still gets to every part assembled or not which is was sterilises. :dohh:

I've just watched a programme on iplayer instead of working as I felt so sick. Lunchtime now. Really ought to do some work at some point today though. How bad am I?


----------



## gilz82

It's ok Peanut we won't tell on you :haha:

Madcat what kind of steriliser do you have?


----------



## madcatwoman

yes peanut, it did,it showed us where all the bits and pieces were ment to fit inside the sterilizer too,i wont bother doing all that again!

Gilz, our sterillzer is an Avent one, we bought a set which included the bottles and a warmer(but we have decided to see if we can get away with giving baby his bottle at room temperature)


----------



## gilz82

Aw i see i've got the tommee tippee one i just wondered if we'd ended up with the same one by chance.

Ours also came with a bottle warmer which i thought would be handy with night feeds. Shows how more clued up you are than me about feeding, what's the room temperature feeding about?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Happy Birthday Peanut :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey girls eugh to sterilising lets hope the boobs work and I have to do minmul sterilising as I prob won't be back at work til Feb now.

As Gilz and peanut know frommy texts we have been informed our new hours as of April are 9.30 to 9.30 on a short 3 day week. I am now besidemyself as this means I will have to hand over abby early in the morning and not see her again til maybe a night feed or she is tucked upin bed. Matt will also not be able to get from nursery ortake her. I love my job and cannot believe I may have to give it up. I will of course be fighting this there are certain meeting to attend but I doubt I will get flexi hours etc. I was going to request a change of hours to a 30 hour week as it was but this is to much. 

Hopesequeena is ok and sorry I have been a bit self involved there


----------



## sequeena

No :( I have to go to the Fetal Medicine Unit in Cardiff next Monday. They can't see one of the baby's kidneys and the fluid is still low. I don't want to do this anymore :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Squeena:hugs: such a worry this pregnancy lark isnt it ?

Gilz, ive read about feeding at room temperature on here, many of the mum who have kids do this, it makes things esp easy when out somewhere and durring the night,so if LO will allow, that what we'll do



_*Word of warning*
You might not want to watch one born every min tonight, at least not if you want to keep your PMA in tact. Thankfully DH read up on it 1st in the TV paper and told me what happens in this episode (still birth) and said "we're probably best not watching this week._


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat according to other threads on the forum it's a woman who has had a still birth and SIDS in the past but who gives birth ok this time. Not a still birth on the show. Probably a tear jerker anyway!

:hugs: sequeena, I commented on your journal.

I am too full of baby. Bleurgh.


----------



## molly85

oh sequeenahun don't panic gilz only has 1 kidney andshes doing ok even sharing it. 


id still be intreted to see how they handle that my pma is good to wards bubs still sniffling away about work


----------



## PeanutBean

I saw plenty of sad last night on the midwife docu so I reckon I can handle it. I'm quite resilient to projecting these things on to myself.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the warning Madcat I think I will skip it :cry:


----------



## molly85

It's not that bad I have just checked It is Hayley S she has had a still birth and a baby that diednot long after she def has positive thoughts of her 2 angels but yes there will be tears. the baby she has in this show is alive and kicking born by electivec section. 

Sequeena we are all here for you I am keeping the faith that your LO will be fine just giving you way to much stress


----------



## sequeena

Bless her Molly so glad she has her rainbow xx

Thanks :) I have a scan pic, it's not very clear because I couldn't fill my bladder enough. It's a close up of the head

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189314_1910731253164_1388356992_2196016_3822392_n.jpg


----------



## molly85

so much better thab freaky pic. hugs


----------



## sequeena

lmao you were the only one who noticed :p


----------



## molly85

i was prob the only one rude enough to say lol.


----------



## gilz82

Sequeena hon so sorry you didn't get good news like you were hoping for :hugs: It is good that they are taking care of you and as Molly said I've only got one kidney and I'm growing a whole other human being. If worst case your bean only had one kidney it's actually better to be this way from birth than to lose a kidney. If you are like that from birth your body never knows any difference and the one kidney perfectly supports the whole system. When do you has to go back to the hospital? 

Molly I'm sorry your work is being crappy hon :hugs: I totally understand why the thought of 12 hours makes you so unhappy. 

Madcat I'm off to research this room temp feeding malarky to see what I've been missing out on.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks so much gilz it helps a lot to know you're ok :hugs: I go there on March 7th - next Monday.


----------



## molly85

its not the shifts in themselves they are a fab pattern its the not seeing abby, matt won't see her either on certain days except mayb an hour in the morning before he goes to bed. I'd drop her at nursery and by the time I'm back it's nearly 10 pm. i will def try and push my leave til feb finacially so i get as much time to make a decision as possible


----------



## gilz82

Sequeena glad you don't have too long to wait to see the drs again :hugs:

Molly I don't really know what to say other than I understand where you are coming from. I think you automatically feel worse about these things if you know your OH isn't going to be able to be around either.


----------



## sequeena

The obvious aside I'm lucky that I'm getting scans almost every week :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sequeena hon I commented on your journal :hugs: Please try not to worry :kiss:

Gilz and madcat my niece drinks her milk at room temp ..... basically you make up bottle let it cool to well..... room temp :haha: without re-heating :thumbup: Oliver hated this and had to have it very warm :wacko: and if it wasnt quite hot enough he would put his toungue out to stop you putting teat in :rofl: am hoping to feed Charlie from room temp this time as its so much easier even though I have my fab state of the art bottle warmer :rofl:

Well Ladies more and more and more :cry: today I think I am all :cry: out....Me and DH have just been talking and DH thinks I should take whatever they insist they are paying me even despite the shocking overpayment by way of tax deduction of 900.00+ :shock: HMRC say I cannot claim any of this back :nope: He thinks that if after everything I have done for the place they are intend on treating me like this then there is possibly nothing we can say or do which will make then do otherwise. I have sent an email to my boss basically stating that due to the overpayment and loss which equates to approx 2 months SMP allowance and therefore two months less with my son when hes born I intend to secure new employment sometimes in the Summer and they can go shove their ransom that I cannot work until November when my SML `officially` ends where the sun does not shine. I have asked if they will consider paying me monthly as planned to avoid such deductions or failing that if they will pay me my lump sum SMP payment in April payroll instead of March which is in the new tax year and the deductions wont be as much and what I do overpay HMRC say I can claim back but only if its in the next tax year and not this :thumbup: I am fine with getting a weekend job around the Summer time and think it will do me a greater good than harm :) I can then spend the week with Charlie and Oliver around school and potentially working a weekend may be the answer to my working hours because DH can mind the kids on a weekend when he doesnt work and he wont need to apply for flexi hours (he was going to apply to squash his hours into a 4 day week and take a week day off to mind Charlie) So I am going to wait and see what work may come back with in the way of an answer :thumbup: On a plus note DH got told today that as of tomorrow he will be recieving his promotion pay rate :wohoo: Now he wont get paid this in his March pay packet but he will get it in April backdated which will be quite nice considering this will be extra cash around the time Charlie arrives :) DH has great faith that `something` will come up in the way of a solution to our problem (ie my pay situation!) tbh hes right it always has done in the past....but its damn hard to carry on and believe this everytime we suffer a blow :sad1: I am going to try and have a more positive outlook if not for me for my little family :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> its not the shifts in themselves they are a fab pattern its the not seeing abby, matt won't see her either on certain days except mayb an hour in the morning before he goes to bed. I'd drop her at nursery and by the time I'm back it's nearly 10 pm. i will def try and push my leave til feb finacially so i get as much time to make a decision as possible

Oh hon :hugs: seems we are all getting it from work again at the minute :cry:


----------



## sequeena

I'm so mad at your place of work madly!!! They're arses!!

My OHs manager has dropped himself in it... he's been clocking people in and out when they're not there!! Big NO NO...(sackable) but who knows if something will be done he's a slimeball.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly I just don't understand how HMRC can even say that when clearly the largest percentage of that money should have been paid to you in the next financial year. 

Your DH might have a point though in that your work don't appear remotely interested in treatig you with the respect you deserve so maybe it is time to cut your losses. Great news about your DH's promotion pay :dance:


----------



## molly85

Awwww madly well done. We will pervail. My dads just confirmed they will look after abby and my MIL wants to do her childminding training I dnt think she will actually do this but the back up support is good to know I have. I've informed matt if wego down the parent help route it has to be on my terms.


----------



## gilz82

That's a good idea Molly, that way you have plans set out for your parental provided childcare before it starts.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:

Sequeena seems like your OHs workplace are as bad as mine for underhand crap :growlmad: I hope he gets the sack...he ought too!

Molly hon def do have family childcare on your terms :thumbup: I have learnt a terrible lesson there :(

Gilz hon if work intend to pay me by lump sum in March then I am going write a letter and send my payslip and p45 to HMRC stating just that :thumbup: SMP is measly compared to a working mums pay anyway and my SMP is something I have paid towards all these years I have worked and am going to state so in the hope I may get some kind of recompense :shrug: worth a go as I was originally told to do this but then told different today...nothing to lose imo!


----------



## molly85

i've just got my toes and the calculator out and found i can be off with some sort of pay til mid march next year. we have to take holiday by april so I will only be back for 2 weeks beforethe next round starts lol


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly not Madly. Oh man I was not looking forward to being at home but now I am really excited about it as lobg as the finacnes tick over nicley


----------



## PeanutBean

Watching obem. Not SIDS but a rare condition and she already has a son. I've not shed a tear yet so I reckon you ladies could probably manage to watch after all!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena :hugs: Sending you positive vibes I'm sure eerything is ok!

Molly sorry about work, I would def say wait until your baby is here to make any decisions I dont think you know what you want until they are here iykwim?

My baby sister had her bottles room temperature, what you do is you add the boiled water first, let it cool down, then add the powder when you want to use it. Makes it a lot easier in the middle of the night, or if you want to go out as you have it available at all times!

When James had formula he had it room temperature, but he didnt have it until 10 months and only once a day so not sure if thats why he was less fussy!

I'm sure there was more I should write, sorry if I've missed anything, I'm so tired my brain isnt working right!


----------



## molly85

i'v def given myself plenty of time.
obem is fine i watched the advert earlier. now im pinned by mols bonding with baby sister ones asleep th other kicking


----------



## molly85

pink congratz on 27weeks and gilz on 80 days


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sequeena :hugs: Saw on the other thread. Try not to worry too much. I know that's hard....and you're looking on the bright side of getting to have a scan every week...not much consolation, but it will give you peace of mind that LO is ok!


----------



## sequeena

There's not much else I can do :blush: so I will have a scan at 18, 19 and 20 weeks :D


----------



## molly85

hugs sequeena.

Not a happy bunny here I just dnt want to be up at 6.15 and need to go to work. this going to be a long few weeks before I go off. I know none of them are full weeks but not happy at all.

My friend who is due a month before me so the same stage as Madly,peanut, mad and Vbaby went into labour yesterday and had to be givien an injection to stop it she's ok does way to much so it's probably got to her but a very scary thought.


----------



## gilz82

Molly i totally can't be arsed working anymore either, it's officially pants :haha:

I hope your friend's labour doesn't progress any further :hugs: I think as women it's quite easy to over do it sometimes, especially if we are used to just getting on with things. Hopefully she'll take it very easy for the next few weeks.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry about your friend Molly. Mine had her boy at 34 weeks in jan. He was just fine and only spent a few days in hospital (he was delivered at home unassisted!). Her first was also 34 weeks. I'm sure your friend and her LO will be just fine even if the baby still comes early.

I nearly threw up my breakfast. Very not impressed by the ms.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies! Well crap night for me! Decided to have a nice relaxing bath last night after my oven got sorted, well James woke 2 mins in :dohh: so that was the end of that! He was unsettled all night then pretty much. He's got his back molars coming through bless him! The dog was also really unsettled and kept howling, probably cos yesterday is the first time she has been left all day seeing as matts away and I had work. 

Err work no motivation either! I had to fill out some questions for my appraisal yesterday, hmmm lol!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Pink sounds like you didn't have a fun night :hugs:

I hate work appraisals, i'm not sure there are even correct answers to some of the questions you get asked in them :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
more crap nights then:shrug:. 2 loo trips for me, (i think im used to the aching hips) although i had terrible heartburn, reached for my Reenies and knocked them off my bedside table, so then i had to get out in the dark on my hands and knees scabbling around for the bloody packet:haha:

1St of March today. Im due next month!:haha::dohh::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Did I already post this morning? I forget...

Byron was in with us by the time we went to bed. Sigh. I do not know what is going on with him at the moment. He wakes at 11pm every night. DH managed to settle him back to sleep then up he got half an hour later, closing his bedroom door behind him, and into our bed. Slept ok most of the night but got woken by heartburn (!). Took a rennies, felt weirdly like having lain on the one side all night must be somehow back and rolled over so naturally Byron started pawing at my arms and scratching and generally driving me mad.

Haven't actually started working properly yet, well I checked emails. Feeling very sick today. Thought all my breakfast was coming up there and had to get DH to being up loads of bags of crisps. He said I've really regressed! So not looking forward to Thursday morning in the hotel when I have to be showered and ready before I can eat breakfast. Going to have to scoff crisps in bed before I get up I think.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Sequeena so sorry you didn't get good news,but do try to stay positive:hugs:

Molly,that is scary your friend went into labour.I would be so unprepared,and after watching obem last night I know I would be inconsolable if my lo had to stay in neonatal unit.I was sobbing last night with the little twin:cry:

Sorry work are being dicks madly:hugs:
And peanut,:hugs:can't believe you're back vomiting.

Nothing strange or exciting here today,lovely sunny day so getting as much laundry done as I can,but trying to take things easy from now on,getting bad cramps most nights now.I mentioned it to the doc last wk and she said to slow down,but it is so hard,especially with my 2 boys.It seems everytime I sit my bum down 1 or other of them needs me to do something:wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol peanut Byron sounds just like James!

I hate appraisals, they are pointless, it's not like you can say what you really think! Mine is on Monday. How am I meant to talk about the year ahead when all I'm doing
Is counting down until mat leave lol. 

Sorry your feeling sicky again peanut, you've had it really rough haven't you xx


----------



## sequeena

oh my god 2 of my ttc buddies just got :bfp:s :D there must be something in the water!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good Sequeena!

I am so not impressed with the level of my nausea this week. :grr:

I had my appraisal in December. I wrote a few targets for these three months and a few more for later that are basically to be for my cover to do. It was a bit of a laugh though and I haven't even looked at it since.

Baby really does seem to be the right way round, even sitting up the left half of my bump is squashy now and the right is hard and even a small stretch from her squashes everything right up high. I could do without the stretches though; feet and knees out of my sensitive stomach please little girl. I will be very surprised if I don't throw up today. :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Fab news Sequeena xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sequeena hon I agree I have seen a fair few :bfp:s over last couple of weeks ..... must be spring :rofl:

madcat bizare I had HB last night in bed too....made me feel terrible :sick: Only one loo trip but then the bloody neighbours decided to start drilling at just after 8.30am not amused :growlmad: considering eveytime I roll over in bed I have to raise my knees to do so with makes for a fitful nights sleep :dohh:

Peanut am so sorry about MS it truly sucks :kiss: and appraisal whats one of those :haha: cant say I have ever had one :wacko:

Well its all sunny here too today think am going to take a trip out once I have showered before school run :thumbup: A few bits I need to get!


----------



## madcatwoman

The BFP's are great news, i agree, it must be spring!:flower:

Peanut,some of the kicks i get(on the opposite side to where his body is) are shocking, my whole body feels like its rocking, usually in the evenings when im lying down watching tv or in the bath!.:haha:

Ive had a good day so far,such a fabulous day, 1st of march in all that!. Got out did all the recycling at tesco, got some fuel, then took a drive to the garden centre, then over to a hand car wash place (i just cant do it anymore:shrug:), came home, hoovered the car and now im going to have lunch.
After that i intend to plant some seeds we bought ages ago in the greenhouse while its still warm and sunny!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow that's loads madcat! I'm still in bed! :haha: Beginning to feel more human and have just finished my last assessment for my course. I might add some stuff to the one before but I don't have to so basically I'm done. That's pretty good right? I'm going to go and shower and have lunch then walk the dog and back to pretending to work for the rest of the afternoon until yoga this evening. Boo to London tomorrow. But then Friday DH will be home and I won't care a jot about anything and then it's my last week! Oh I just so can't wait to finish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

You've certainly had a productive morning Madcat :thumbup: you too Peanut!

I'm in a stinking mood, i feel absolutely rotten, my work is doing my brain in and i've just had enough :hissy:

I fully intend to go home from work, put my jammies on, eat beans and toast and then go to bed hoping that i get up tomorrow and feel like less of and a**hole than i do today. I hate being a whiny moaning person so i do apologise girls :brat:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Gilz, that sounds like heaven! Def do it, you wont get the chance in a few weeks lol.

Peanut have you seen the thread on induction in 3rd tri? It surprises me the amount of people who put comfort before a healthy baby. :nope: fair enough if you have a valid reason but thats just crap! I've been waiting for you to add your 2 cents worth lol.

madcat well done on hoovering! Ive given up that, my DH has this weekend to do our car, or I'm paying for it to be done using his card and hes a tight Yorkshireman so it will hurt :haha:

Peanut, your on the home run! Bet your glad you brought your dates forward now! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Another induction thread? :roll: On a documentary the other day (assuming it was correct) or maybe something else I read, it said in the US the rate of sections following induction is 50%!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes I've read that statistic! I wonder what it is in the UK? It cant be far off?

In my NCT group, 4 ladies were induced, 3 of those resulted in c-sections! In fact most people I can think of who have had an induction have a c-section, Although thats my own little research lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

I wondered about the UK stats too. Also whether this is only straight induction, from a standing start so to speak, or if it includes women like me who went on a drip after labour started naturally.

I've put in my two pennies worth. :lol:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah statistics are sooo misleading! They dont mean much without an explanation do they!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it must probably be straight inductions, especially given the culture in the states for induction for social reasons any time from 37 weeks. A mum and baby simply not ready, well, it's not surprising it would end in up in a section. But, there is also the inductions leading more to epidurals and other complications, leading to assisted deliveries etc. But no, stats mean nothing without the string of caveats about who and how many people were studied and who was excluded and under what conditions etc etc. But these sorts of bits of information just get lost.

I find it slightly amazing how many people make sweeping statements like "if she'd had the baby early it would've been fine" as if there is only the possibility of going late that could have led to complications. Clearly crystal balls area available where hindsight is concerned...


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG!:wacko:
My face has caught the sun!........:haha: "THE SUN!":haha::haha:

I planted all my seeds in the greenhouse and decided to sit out after that!, i have red shades on my face from around my sunglasses!:haha:

Gilz:hugs:, sounds like youre having a particually sh*t day hun, when do you see your OH next to be able to talke about packing it in?. Sooner rather than later for your own sake i hope x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's absolutely lovely here!

Sad day today though....one year ago today DH's mum passed away :-( We were at her grave today to lay some flowers and the family is going out to dinner tonight. Funny thing though....LO usually is pretty quiet during the day, but when we were at the cemetary, he started kicking like mad. Maybe he was saying hi to his granny :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie


----------



## gilz82

:hugs: Ozzie

Madcat my OH is meant to be home this weekend but it's not looking like it just now :cry:

The stats on inductions make me want to :cry: Best case that's what will happen to me, the risk of intervention is higher and chances are I'll just end up with a section anyway. Chances are it wouldn't one of the straight forward inductions as the furthest along I'm likely to be is 38weeks and with this kidney thing is looking like being even earlier. Not much chance of the jellybean being ready to come out at the point :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Gilz.... I'm sorry. However your LO arrives I am certain he will be safe and well. This is why they are intervening, to make sure he is ok. Your circumstances are different, but I am sad for you that your choices are limited. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut, I just want the jellybean to be healthy so if induction or section early is what's needed then that's what it'll need to be.


----------



## PeanutBean

In some ways you have the advantage because you have a heads up about the potential issues in your pregnancy so can prepare and rationalise it with yourself. I think often the issue for the woman lies mostly with a mismatch of expectations and reality, especially when the reality is felt to have beenb avoidable.


----------



## gilz82

That's true to. Think my problem is just I feel like my options have been taken out of my control. Hopefully my consultant will have more info for me tomorrow and I'll feel a bit better about things once I have a solid plan :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I'm home!

hugs ozzie.

Gilz blah to work.

how in gods name did i get the jobof doing the duty rota? it killed my head doing a sample.

I now have to figure out who I speek to about my return to work hours or if I just leave it as so much is changing.

Thinks I may have huge chips, spaghettie and cheese for tea


----------



## gilz82

Oh your tea sounds yummy Molly, I can't be bothered with beans on toast now. Not really sure what I want to eat now :shrug:


----------



## molly85

Get going girly or order take away. I haven't moved to actually makeit yet. I was going to add fish finger but am not so sure now


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz thats crap if youre not seeing your OH this weekend, you must feel like an army wife most of the time?, i get upset at the thought of DH working away for a week here and there, but thats nothing compaired to yours.

What date will your 38 week mark be if they induce or section?:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

I'll be 38 weeks the first week in may so think it'll be around then. 

My OHs job has never really be my favourite thing since he started last february, but since we got pregnant it's bugged me much more. Think it's the combination of hormones and lonelyness. Hopefully it'll be better once the baby comes and not worse.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz OH seems to be a away a lot more than someone in the army. My OH gets so much time off which balances it really! Its still crap though when hes not here!

Gilz :hugs: you are having an induction because that is what has been deemed best for you and your LO, much different to 'I'm fed up with pregnancy' I do feel for you though having the decision taking out of your hands, but this is exactly why we can do these medical procedures xx

I've got nothing for tea again, I'm rubbish I forgot to go! Is it bad to take my son out in his PJs to get takeout lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh nope Pink not bad as long as you get something yummy for tea!! I just had a cheese sandwich it wasn't particularly exciting but it was good. 

Now everyone is talking about takeout I could eat chicken pakora or chips from the chippy.


----------



## molly85

Gilz, after your day it could be worth the walk, you will not be in thatoffice at 7 am or i will come and get you myself!!!!!

Hehe I have teh day off and have decided the baby bag can bloody wait til next week I amhaving a lie in and sofa day. might do some house work but not straining myself.

I have successfully got rid of norton, downloaded AVG andfigured out what a proxyserver is and that I dnt have 1


----------



## gilz82

Molly I promise to try to not be at work for 7 tomorrow. Enjoy your day off and yay for getting AVG installed. It's pretty good for free anti virus software :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well Pink you know you dont need no encouragement from me to go get that takeaway :rofl:

:hugs: Ozzie

Oh Gilz so sorry you had a crap day :hugs: but yeah Mollys right get a takeaway too.....infact I might have one and join you guys too :)

Well productive day here too :thumbup: Went to wholesalers for balloon supplies...I have a few little jobs coming up for birthday displays and it will earn me a little cash nowt major but every little helps right :thumbup: Then I bought those undercot storage boxes I have been meaning to buy for a few weeks now for Charlies blankets and bedding :) I got an email from my boss and spoke with the union and have also been preparing my notes for the meeting on Thursday and overall I feel ready if slightly anxious and nervous mainly because I want it all over with now :thumbup: Now response to my pay situation though my boss says he will respond over next few days about that one :shrug: not sure if thats good or bad but we will see :thumbup:

OMG I`M HAVING A BABY NEXT MONTH :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

aww shush you lot everyone keeps asking how far along I am at work it's driving me nuts. I would rathernot think that in 11 weeks i will be bricking it that I am about to be a mother.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, make sure you get yourself a meal, a sarnie isnt enough for a growing girl!!!, even if it is a take away! (nom..nom..nom...:pizza::pizza::pizza:), i know when your OH is away sometimes its easy not to cook anything (been there done that) but you really must!:thumbup:
I must admit though, his job sounds far from ideal(&i i moan about my DH's job! ...jeeze:dohh:)im assuming its for the long term too?, how does he feel about it and not being around LO as much as he could in the future?.


----------



## gilz82

My OHs job is certainly long term just now. The company he works for have enough work til 2017 so it's pretty secure. To change jobs back to one that would mean he was here all the time would mean he'd be in the whole last in first out scenario. He has really good prospects with this job to further himself and not be a machine driver all his days which is know isn't what he wants. 

I don't know how he'll actually feel once the baby comes, I do know he worries about how much he'll miss and how I'll manage on my own for so much of the time. I think though it's balanced by the fact that 2 of the 3 guys he works with have young families and in his eyes they manage fine so why wouldn't we. 

The things we all do for money :haha:

So did anyone watch OBEM last night? I thought it was good even though sad at the same time.


----------



## molly85

yup it was good gilz. will need to watch when i'm awake lol


----------



## sequeena

I'm off to buy chips, I think. If I can be bothered.


----------



## molly85

chips by the sea with an ice cream mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies of the takeaway! I'm back from pregnancy yoga and have just finished a yummy tea DH made while I was out. Spoiled! :smug: I can't eat takeaways though as they make me really ill.

Yoga was good but weird thing at the end. There's a girl there due on the 22nd and she's just moved house but said she was still coming back here for appointments so I asked who her MW is and she said mine. Oh she's great I said. Then another girl also on her second baby said "Axxxx, oh well say no more..." in a way suggesting she had had a bad experience with her. So though I've been more than impressed always with my MW suddenly I feel anxious about her. :growlmad:

Yoga was good. I fell asleep during relaxation.

I watched obem. Oddly I enjoyed it more than normal. I think because it was sections for their proper purpose and so though sad was reasonable iyswim. It was nice not to be shouting at the TV for once!


----------



## molly85

peanut ignore them it's all about perception. I had a rant at my mum because someone told her my hospital was bad. I basically said people go in with set ideas if it don't happen they get all upset and whiney. So will be ignoring this and accepting that the system is far from pewrfect and as long as we both come out alive will be happy


----------



## PeanutBean

I went into labour thinking my hospital was one of the best in the country for maternity because the stats said so. Then I went away thinking it was apalling. Now I'm pregnant again and seeing how many women are conned into things and never see MWs and the likes I can see how it really isn't a bad hospital, it's just not good enough and most people get even worse!


----------



## molly85

Yup, woman have given birth for years realisitically we don't need all this stuff but we do and in a world oftechnology and customer service we require perfection to be happy. But people are human, ourbodies don't allways do what the should and babies are an even bigger mystery


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks for all the hugs ladies!!! We had a really nice meal and it was good for DH and I to go out. We rarely do. We'll struggle a bit for the rest of the month, but it's ok. It was worth it.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Molly happy 29 weeks and congrats on getting rid of the stupid eggplant, you are now stuck with the squash on your ticker for the next 4 weeks instead. I got so sick of looking at the eggplant i dumped my fruit ticker.

I feel horrible again but definitely less crabby :thumbup: got my consultant obstetrician this afternoon so hopefully she'll have a plan of attack for this stupid hydronephrosis and then i can feel better.

It's weird the previous 4 years i've had hospital appointments on my birthday about my kidney. I missed making it 5 years in a row by one day with this appointment today :wacko:

Totally aware that sentence ^^ is not even interesting it just popped into my head and i thought i'd share it with you :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Is it your birthday too gilz?


----------



## gilz82

Yup my birthday is tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:Oooo birthday girl tomorrow:happydance:...how old??!!

Morning all!.
same old same old last night, i feel the need for chocolate this morning again, im very hungry, but will start with shreddies and toast!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh i'm 29 tomorrow Madcat, i fancied chocolate this morning to weirdly but i had rice krispies instead. Wonder if the craving sweet things is related to us being so tired?


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont know, thru 1st and 2nd tri all i wanted was salt and vinegar crisps, it was the salty thing i was after, but in the 3rd tri im back to my normal chocoholic self again..but maybe just a bit worse than i was. Its deadly now though because the easter things are out, and ive found you can get a small egg(just wrapped in foil,no box) and i'll devour the whole lot in one sitting.

Are you doing anything particular for your birthday?...
How are you feeling today?:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Nope nothing planned really, maybe dinner at the weekend but it depends if my OH gets home or not.

Feeling really crappy again today, but glad i've got the hospital this afternoon, i hope after that i feel a bit better about what needs to happen from now til whenever the jellybean makes his appearance.

I saw those individual eggs in Asda last week and managed to resist the urge to buy them. I'm usually not bothered about chocolate in general but i do love easter egg shell just out the fridge so it's cold and crispy!!


----------



## molly85

lolI have a kikat supply to keep choccy urges at bay not they are half as bad as they were.

I had a glorious lie in being my day off so have the energy to get my bag bits. 

thanks gilz have yet to see the ticker, Happy Birthday for tomorrow.

I'm watching something called babes in the wood based in a mat unit in the new forrest the first lady has GroupB strep and they are still taking her though shipping her to the big hospital to deliver then shipping her back onceshe has had baby


----------



## madcatwoman

I gone and did it..bought & eaten one of those eggs:shrug:...not my fault!..

What time is your appointment gilz?, i agree, its better when you know where you stand and whats going to happen instead of all the "what if's".

Molly, i decided to get a Group B strep test, after so much thinking about it. DH seems highly amused that i have two swabs that have to be stuck where the dont shine!, so immature!!


----------



## molly85

I'll decide when I see the ob at 32 weeks. IfI'm going to be on the slab coz she's a little madam I might consider the drip lol otherwise I'll see if if she has it in her blood when she comes out and take it from there.


Yay Weekly decent poop atlast. I'd feel lighter if I hadn't stood on the scales grrrrr


----------



## gilz82

My appointment is at 2 Madcat but they are always running late. Plus i have to see the mw first, which i totally can't be arsed with as i really don't like her. 

Was your egg yummy? I totally agree it wasn't your fault Baby B clearly needed the sugar rush from the egg :haha:

Men are so immature sometimes aren't they. I was explaining to my OH if i'm not having a section i'll need to try to get some massage gel for my lady bits to help with stretching and he tittered like a school girl and asked how touching myself was going to help with that. Had to get the stern face out and explain not in a rude way you silly man, so that my lady garden doesn't rip and then need sown back up. He didn't think it was so funny after that :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Our men can be so immature cant they?,im sure they would be the first to complain if we did rip and took bloody ages to heal!. Mine keeps looking at my belly button too making faces saying "oh its nealy an outtie" and laughing, i say "im glad it amuses you so much!!".

youre right, i take no responsibility over that egg at all!:haha:

Molly, you feeling a little relieved now?, i can have a few days when i can have a number 2 every day and a few days when i cant go at all, you wonder where its all stored for that amount of time, it cant be good:blush:

Tell you what, i think baby B is getting seriously tied up for space these days, the evenings c an be shocking when im resting and he's squirming about,i get some serious leg stretching out to my sides and its getting uncomfortable. I hope he's not late,i dont think i could face going 40wks+


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so i typed a whole post and bnb threw me off :trouble:

Gilz hon goodluck with you appointment today let us know how you get on :kiss:

madcat no your not responsible for eating that choccie egg :lol: I have a passion for choccie club biscuits theres just something about then that I cant quite put my fingers on :rofl: Oh and I have just eaten on choccie Aero mousse and am now about to eat another :haha:

Ozzie glad your meal was lovely :hugs:

I woke with am overwhelming feeling to pack my hospital bags this morning like it `has` to be done :shrug: wondering if this is a sign or something :wacko:

I too have a consultants appointment tomorrow and then my appeal meeting so likely wont be around tomorrow until tea time :dohh: I have to decide whether I want growth scans or not and guess what still cant bloody decide arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

Watching OBEM finally!


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i decided i cant tell how much if any more i have grown, so have done some more photos. Left one is 30 weeks and Right one is 33 weeks(well..i will be tomorrow)

Madly,i bought four pots of ben&jerrys choccie ice cream for after our teas this week, cant wait to dig in!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









33.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamadonna

quite a bit bigger,your bumps coming along v nicely:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

thankyou!,its hard to tell when you see yourself every day!!:haha:

How are you doing these days??:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Madly :hugs: hope all goes well tomorrow. 

Madcat your bump is fab, your comment about belly buttons just made me remember something about my dream last night. I ended up with this massive bellybutton on my bump but it was still an innie so it was like a big cave. I was really freaked out by it but my OH kept putting his hand in it!! What's that all about? :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Love the bump :)

Just got back from ASDA and have gorged myself on a tikka pasty, now I am suffering as it's given me heartburn. Fuck you pastry, fuck you.

I spotted blood last night. Went to the loo, pulled down my pants, looked at my pad and just went 'oh' and got on with things. Almost 3 weeks ago I was hysterical over blood. It's funny the perspective you get on things.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,.
Good luck with your appointment today gilz.x
And on the whole induction thing,please don't resign yourself to needing assisted delivery or a section just because you need to be induced.I know it does increase the risk for all these things but I do know lots of friends who have been induced for various reasons and given birth naturally and unassisted.There is no reason to think you won't be 1 of these ladies.x
And do get stretching them lady bits,I did it when preg with shay and I didn't rip in that direction at all,all upwards.I didn't do it with oran and I did rip,so I'm gonna do it again this time.I used almond oil last time,you can get a wee bottle of it in holland and barretts.

I'm had a wee taster of the sore hips you all speak of!!
Last night was my 1st night of constantly turning over with sore hips,was bound to catch up with me eventually!

Well this morning I had a fall.I was pouring water on my car windows,and was walking sideways and went over my ankle,and landed in a heap on the stones we have down the side of our driveway.I cut both my hands,and the knees of my leggings were ripped and my knees torn to shreds:cry:
I haven't cut my knees like that since I was a kid,forgot how bloody sore it is!

On a happy note,I was up visiting my friends this morning and I got 2 big bags of baby girl stuff they're finished with:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby hope you are ok apart from your scrapes :hugs: You didn't squish your bump did you?


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks!No landed on my hands and knees thankfully,lo has been moving as normal so i'm sure she's fine.So clumsy with this bump!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm super clumsy permanently but do think pregnancy has made it worse. That along with my brain now not working and my bladder now apparently being the size of a pea :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I think our cat has gone into heat for the first time.....except she's an indoor cat and tried to seduce the dog :rofl: Can't afford to get her fixed at the moment :-( So I suppose we'll just have to put up with it for a while.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Oh I'm super clumsy permanently but do think pregnancy has made it worse. That along with my brain now not working and my bladder now apparently being the size of a pea :rofl:

Oh this pregnancy lark is so much fun!!!:wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl: I think our cat has gone into heat for the first time.....except she's an indoor cat and tried to seduce the dog :rofl: Can't afford to get her fixed at the moment :-( So I suppose we'll just have to put up with it for a while.

Hey love you know that cats - once a female goes into heat she doesn't come out of it - like a dog does. She stays in heat until she becomes pregnant. Thats why they have so many litters. I would call up some places and see if they'll help you get it done sooner and MUCH CHEAPER- i know our spcas will do it for cheaper for certain families if you qualify. Worth a shot- because you are going to be having her try to seduce everything until she gets some action. :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DaretoDream said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I think our cat has gone into heat for the first time.....except she's an indoor cat and tried to seduce the dog :rofl: Can't afford to get her fixed at the moment :-( So I suppose we'll just have to put up with it for a while.
> 
> Hey love you know that cats - once a female goes into heat she doesn't come out of it - like a dog does. She stays in heat until she becomes pregnant. Thats why they have so many litters. I would call up some places and see if they'll help you get it done sooner and MUCH CHEAPER- i know our spcas will do it for cheaper for certain families if you qualify. Worth a shot- because you are going to be having her try to seduce everything until she gets some action. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah....we're really financially hard off at the moment. She's not so bad. It's actually taken her longer to go into heat. She's a year old and this is her first cycle :shrug: We'll see. She's not too bad atm. It's just with the dog :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all.

Gilz - how was your appointment? I'm going to say Happy Birthday!!!!!! now as I'm in London working all day tomorrow and might not get chance. I hope your day is more exciting than mine was!

Went swimming this morning and found I was quite a bit less tired this week so I think the bronchitis must've really been affecting me before.

Got a couple of birthday presents today which was nice. Also my Mum brought a few bags of mat clothes round from the friend of my sister. I was quite excited about that but going through them almost all are actually my sister's. :dohh: She has size 14 and long legs. I am a 10/12 with short legs. There are only actually three pairs of jeans that were possibles, one of which is too short, another is a bit tight under my bump so sore for sitting in and the third are pretty good. Hardly any tops at all that aren't my sister's big ones and one dress. Sigh. Not so exciting! Alsoss means I have to go iron my own dress after all ready for work tomorrow.

Not looking forward to going to London. Also have to try and find something to eat for tea before I get the train so I don't starve and vomit on the way down. I have a first class ticket to come back though so that'll be ok. Except for how the veggie food is always a disgusting brie and apple sandwich which I wouldn't want even if it wasn't not recommended during pregnancy. :sick: Free wifi (if it works) so might be chatty lady on here tomorrow evening.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh vbaby,. sounds like you gave yourself some nasty scratches there, lucky you didnt land on your bump though!. I hope your not getting the hip problems, i wouldnt wish it on anyone. I do myself no favours now, when i start getting the feeling my hips are 'on one' i carry on sleeping because i dont want the effort of having to turn over, but then i wake up later in terrible pain with them (instead of waking up earlier and them just beeing a bit sore):cry:

Ive been sat out in the back garden again this afternoon, with the full sun on me, its been so nice!:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

I'm back girls :wave:

Consultant was lovely and explained basically where I go from here. 

With regards to the kidney problems, I have to start taking the painkillers regularly. There is a chance the baby could be born with a slight codeine dependency, which is treatable, but if I don't take the painkillers the stress/pain could prompt early labour. Apparently it's all about getting to a stage where the baby is big enough to be delivered safely now. 

They aren't happy at the fact I still go some days without movement so i've to go for CTG monitoring in a fortnight, then a fortnight later another scan then a fortnight later more CTG. Basically once the scans show the baby is a decent weight then he'll be coming. By section if still breech and possibly section depending on the kidney problems too. If the kidney stuff is manageable they'll try for induction. 

All of this might be superseded if my kidney gets markedly worse spontaneously but she is now talking about 34-36weeks being a good result. 

Not the greatest of news but not the worst either so I'll just need to take each day as it comes and keep the jellybean inside for as long as possible. 

Thanks for the happy birthday Peanut, I hope London isn't too draining tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Ohh a deffinate answer thats good if not great. Hugs

https://www.haptic.co.uk/taggies/images/Little-Colours-Pink-Bubbles-Product.jpg
and this is a taggie for Gilz, I got a white and pink one today for abby. Been waiting ages its a little treat matt hasn't seen yet. 

My bags all ready to go girls accept for a dressing gown and some socks.
The rude woman in Mothercare tried to dictate I should not be wearing underwired bras misserable little dwarf she was so I left went to primark and got 2 sports bras at a quater of teh price for my bag. I will get measured once I am milk woman by someone who isn't going to dictate what happens to my boobs Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly that's so cool I might actually buy one just for me!!

Evil mothercare dwarf :grr: glad you just ignored her hon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz! - you could have your baby before any of us!!:shrug:. at least they have given you a better idea as to whats going to happen now!:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

I hope not Madcat, I want him to keep cooking as long as possible. But between 36 and 38 weeks means the jellybean will be making an appearance at some point between April 21st and May 5th. 

Consultant also agreed I need to stop work sooner so I'm going to speak to HR on about finishing up at the end of March. I figure the more I can rest the longer I'll be able to cope with the kidney pain :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

ooooooooooooooooh madcat I am sooooooooooooo naughty for ice-cream too :) I bought baskin robbins mint choc chip but its all gone :dohh: I got some extra spesh belgain choc left though :rofl:

Peanut hon have a good journey :kiss:

Ozzie :lol: at your cat 

Hope your ok vbaby after your fall :hugs:

Gilz hon glad you got a bit of a clearer pic as to when your little man `might` arrive. I agree I really want Charlie to cook to as close as his due date as poss although I still cant get it out of my head hes going to arrive real early :( Dont know if you know but your work will prob require 28days notice to change your Mat date so you qualify for any pay esp SMP so get notice is as soon as :thumbup:

asm well STILL cant decide if I should take growth scans tomorrow or not :dohh: and feeling so nervous about my appeal meeting :sad1: my colleague is currently really unwell and I saw my deputy boss this eve and she has urged me NOT to attend on my own if my colleague isnt well enough to make it tomorrow....they have a panel of SIX members of management whilst theres just me, my colleague and our union rep on ours....total intimidation or what? :nope: (shes not involved in any of this by the way and has supported me throughout) she suggests we ask for the meeting to be re-arranged. She said I dont look very well, that I look very washed out and pale and everytime she sees me she thinks I have lost more and more weight.....I thinks she probably right :cry: I have to decide wether to fill these legal papers out for the solicitor or not and really do not know what I want to do :nope: I have decided I am going to decide what I want re my ob gynae appointment tomorrow, see what happens re the meeting and depending on that and the outcome from the email which I havent yet recieved from my boss about my maternity pay and then decide as to wether I fill out the legal papers or not grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so much pressure and stress is it any wonder I am convinced my little man is going to arrive early :sad1:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly hon you really are having a crappy time of it. I meant to ask yesterday but is there a reason you wouldn't want the extra scans? 

I'm actually meant to give my work 8 weeks notice to change the date a start my mat leave on but I had a brief discussion with the head of HR today and he said that's just best case scenario. They understand that not everyone would be able to provide such a large amount of notice so there wont be a problem with me telling them tomorrow. 

Why are there so many people at your meeting tomorrow, it really sounds like they are trying to intimidate your colleague and you. Thankfully your union rep should have some experience of these situations surely?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

8wks seriously WOW that is a HUGE amount of notice....I thought the required for SMP was 4wks cause I changed my date if you remember?

Yeah intimidation at its best imo....the union rep said he will be asking in what capacity people are there and if he doesnt feel they are needed he will be suggesting they leave or an adjournment until they get a grip so to speak :thumbup: My deputy boss said hes great the rep and knows his stuff (shes had his support too!) she said he really comes into his own :haha: hes 6ft plenty and an officer you just wouldnt mess with him :rofl: I am thinking tomorrow is to be braved and gotten over with cause then it gives us more options as to how we proceed (I know to approach a tribunal you have to fulfil all steps inc appealing any decisions!) we have talked about construcive dismissal amongst other options and in order to persue this if we later choose we need to go ahead with tomorrow :wacko:

As for the scans hon my major issue with having them is the effect it might have on my mental state if they say Charlie is a 12lber :shock: that said I am worried he wont be big enough despite my MWs reassurances cause of my weight loss and tbh am not that big...I dont think my bump has grown at all :nope: comparing the last pic I took to those previously I dont look no different and people keep saying how much weight I have lost....I mean I do have a bump but from the back I dont look pregnant so when people realise I am its quite a shock when I turn around iykwim?


----------



## gilz82

I don't think my work can legally insist on the 8 wks notice thing, but that's what's in our maternity policy document, it's crazy :wacko:

I reckon you are right about your work. If your rep is good then maybe best to get it out of the way and move forwards with whichever steps need to be next. I can't even offer any advice on the scan thing as I know how badly Olivers birth has affected you so understand why finding out about what Charlie weighs one way or the other might make the rest of your pregnancy too stressful.


----------



## pinkclaire

Girls if you like taggies there is a lady on fb who makes them, fizzy bobs, well shes a member on here as well, I've bought a few things off her and they are lovely.

Gilz hope you have a nice day tomorrow. I am glad you managed to get more information, I will have my fingers crossed that its later rather than sooner!

I'm really sorry I am so tired tonight I cant remember anything else Ive read :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> I don't think my work can legally insist on the 8 wks notice thing, but that's what's in our maternity policy document, it's crazy :wacko:
> 
> I reckon you are right about your work. If your rep is good then maybe best to get it out of the way and move forwards with whichever steps need to be next. I can't even offer any advice on the scan thing as I know how badly Olivers birth has affected you so understand why finding out about what Charlie weighs one way or the other might make the rest of your pregnancy too stressful.

Bless you hon :hugs: Do you know the more I think about it the more I think I might go ahead with the scans not only to appease my mind hes fine with my weight loss but am the sort of girl who likes to be prepared because I fair up better in my piece of mind iykwim so even if they said 12lber :haha: I can think `right psych yourself up girl and get ready` its when am not prepared or cant control something that I fair badly.....CONTROL FREAK OVER HERE :rofl:

With the work thing am going to go ahead with it even if my colleague cant attend :thumbup: I have my union rep and I feel in my heart I need to do this even if its for closure :thumbup: I cant psych myself up again and can do without the stress of doing so :wacko:

What happens to their policy if you are working to say a month before baby is due and baby is pre-term :dohh: out of the window me thinks :winkwink: am sure your consultant will write a letter saying you need to take it earlier to back you up if they get funny!


----------



## gilz82

I think fx'd crossed my change in mat leave should be ok. I text my boss tonight and explained all to her and she's fine with it. I'll speak to HR first thing tomorrow and hopefully it'll all be ok. 

I'm so thirsty just now but can't find any juice that I actually want to drink. I keep thinking I want fizzy juice but then when I buy it its not what I want regardless of flavour. It's starting to bug me now :wacko:

Thanks Claire for the taggy lady info. I'll definitely try to find her on here :thumbup:

Oh and huge :hugs: for tomorrow Madly, I'm sure your scans of Charlie will be perfect when you get them and he'll be a perfectly average sized little man!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay for mat leave Gilz! Mine is 8 weeks initial notice and then 4 weeks to change?

I have been so thirsty today as well! I have drunk OJ which I never do!

Good luck for tomorrow Madly, sorry I forgot that earlier :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Good luckMadly go kick butt.
Gilz you could always just go sick but obviously its not a prob. Very jealous you get off early butnot of the pain etc.

I'v just got back from a spontanious dinner outwith the inlaws it's MILs birthday she has offered to tak eme to the hos;pital etc, her driving is rubbish and dangerous I would rather drive myself lol


----------



## sequeena

Molly happy 29 weeks :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhh I'm up and awake at quarter to 4 :hissy:

Please body and baby I just want to get some sleep!!

Molly yay for your unplanned dinner, but maybe give the lift to hospital with you MIL with a miss :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Aw hun I feel your pain, I've been up all night :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Sequeena what's up hon?


----------



## sequeena

Insomnia, I always suffer with it when my OH is working :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh insomnia is horrible I get bouts of it too. When is he home?


----------



## sequeena

Anywhere from 7-10am depending on what's going on at work. He's off for the next 2 nights though which is great and will only work 1 night before he's back off again :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good then at least you can look forward to some sleep over the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz..Happy birthday to you,happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear gilz, happy birthday to you!:happydance::haha:



Crap nights sleep here too by the way..crusified by hips, heart burn and toilet trips!


----------



## gilz82

Aw thanks for the happy birthday song :dance:

Sorry you had a crappy night too. I actually think I might strangle the next "helpful" person who tells me "oh it's just your body getting ready for night feeds" Shut up that's not helpful I just want to sleep :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw thanks for the happy birthday song :dance:
> 
> Sorry you had a crappy night too. I actually think I might strangle the next "helpful" person who tells me "oh it's just your body getting ready for night feeds" Shut up that's not helpful I just want to sleep :hissy: :rofl:

my pleasure.... any pressies yet??.:shrug:

I might actually strangle the next person who says " get some sleep, you'll need it before the baby comes along"......:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ladies....is this true?



> powdered formula must be mixed with HOT water (70 degrees celcius or higher) to kill the bacteria in the powder. Once made, it can be cooled and stored in the fridge for up to 24 hours (although this isn't strictly advisable).

we were going to boil a kettle of water and leave to cool to room temperature, having it ready to make up bottles when ever we wanted?!:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Where did you get that quote from madcat?
Different sources say different ways are the right way to do it!!!

Years ago you just poured the boiling water into the sterilized bottles,let it cool slightly and added the powder.Cooled then quickly and then stored them in the fridge til needed.
When I had shay I was told this is not the way to do it anymore and that you had to make the bottles as you needed them.
Now who's baby is gonna wait patienty while you make a bottle from scratch?!!
So then the way I did it for a while with shay was sterilized the bottles,put boiling water in them and sealed them,so they were just kept at room temperature then,and as I needed 1 I would just open it and add the formula.I actually found the powder didn't dissolve completely because the water wasn't hot,so I ended up heating a little before adding the formula!
Looking at both ways I actually think making the bottles up in 1 batch and storing in fridge til needed is the safest way,there's less opening and closing of the bottle etc,
But really every person you meet will probably tell you they do it a different way,and I don't think baby is gonna get sick whatever way you do it!
As long as you don't make up bottles for more than 24hrs in advance,and once you sterilise the bottles they only stay sterile til you open the sterilizer.
And as your feeding if baby takes longer than an hr with a bottle throw it away!
All very confusing for a 1st time mammy!


----------



## madcatwoman

someone in 3rd tri wrote that vbaby!.

if you found the powder didnt completely dissolve in a cool bottle, id be more inclined to make them when the bottles are warm and store them in the fridge then, that sounds like the best plan.

i can see any crying baby waiting for you to boil the kettle, mix his bottle, then let it cool before he can have it!, that would be a joke!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,not the best of news,but definately now the worst either.Even if jellybean stayed in there til 34wks he'd be doing well,plus if they were delivering him that early you'd get the shots to develope his lungs.
Its great they're keeping such a close eye on you,and you'll have notice so your oh is there etc,so although not ideal,its great to know the plan,and plenty of ladies have babies at34 wks and they barely need any special care,so it would be good going!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAVE A LOVELY DAY!!!!
Definately discuss leaving work early and concentrate on looking after you,jellybean and your kidney!x


----------



## vbaby3

I know madcat,it really is confusing.I just made the bottles up the old fashioned way with oran,and to me it just felt the safest way,even though not advised!
I can't see how half dissolved formula can be good for a babies tummy!
So with this baby I'm gonna just make up the bottles for the day in the morning and store them in the fridge.
They are very cold obviously when you take them out so thats where my bottle warmer came in handy,especially at night


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy birthday Gilz!

Crap night here, I've just left work early couldn't cope felt like crap, I'm hoping after a bit of sleep I'll feel better?!

Oh and nothing prepares you for those night feeds, in fact probably the more you sleep the worse it is as your body gets used to it! When I'd just had my baby though I have to say I used to look at people who were heavily pregnant and think sleep now while you can!!! I know how annoying it is though so I'd bite my tongue.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I know madcat,it really is confusing.I just made the bottles up the old fashioned way with oran,and to me it just felt the safest way,even though not advised!
> I can't see how half dissolved formula can be good for a babies tummy!
> So with this baby I'm gonna just make up the bottles for the day in the morning and store them in the fridge.
> They are very cold obviously when you take them out so thats where my bottle warmer came in handy,especially at night

seems like the most obvious way of doing things to me. i have a bottle warmer, how long did it used to take to warm them up sufficiently?, and what did you do if you were on a day out somewhere and had nowhere to plug the warmer in?-or did you used to just feed at room temp in that sinario?:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

I agree claire!!Thats why I'm prefectly relaxed and happy for this lo to come late,We know too well what the 1st few wks/months have in store for us!!
I'm happy to put that off for as long as possible lol!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I know madcat,it really is confusing.I just made the bottles up the old fashioned way with oran,and to me it just felt the safest way,even though not advised!
> I can't see how half dissolved formula can be good for a babies tummy!
> So with this baby I'm gonna just make up the bottles for the day in the morning and store them in the fridge.
> They are very cold obviously when you take them out so thats where my bottle warmer came in handy,especially at night
> 
> seems like the most obvious way of doing things to me. i have a bottle warmer, how long did it used to take to warm them up sufficiently?, and what did you do if you were on a day out somewhere and had nowhere to plug the warmer in?-or did you used to just feed at room temp in that sinario?:shrug:Click to expand...

It depends on how much milk is in the bottle,at the start when baby was only on 3ozs it only took a few mins,I didn't necessarily heat them up too much,just took the coldness out of them.
I'd bring the bottle warmer up with me at night and have it beside me and once baby stirred flick the switch so it was starting to heat up,run down and grab bottle from fridge.Then lift baby for cuddle on rocking chair while waiting for it to heat.

You're not really meant to keep made up bottles unrefrigerated,so if you're going to someones house for the day,bring them made up and put them in their fridge.You could just heat up in jug of boiling water.
If I was going out for the day say shopping or something and couldn't store them in a fridge,I would sterilize however many bottles I needed for the day and seal them straight away,leaving them empty.
You can buy little cartons of aptamil,already mixed.So I'd just have empty sterilized bottles and cartons of aptamil in the bag to use whenever I needed.
They're a bit more expensive than the big tubs,but so handy for the odd occasion you're out for the day.


----------



## madcatwoman

that sounds like a plan. we dont really go to peoples houses(we're like billy no mates!) but we will be going on days out, we'll do that then,,buy the cartons!.


----------



## vbaby3

Meant to ask,any of you other april baby ladies feel like baby has dropped?
Since yesterday I am walking like I have a bowling ball between my legs,my vj feels bulgy:blush:Even my pubic bone is aching:blush:
I think this lo is definately getting herself prepared.I'd be surprised if doc didn't say head was starting to engage at nxt appointment,which would freak me out slightly as most 2nd and subsequent babies heads don't engage til labout starts.I know orans head wasn't engaged at my check up the day before I went into labour!


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> that sounds like a plan. we dont really go to peoples houses(we're like billy no mates!) but we will be going on days out, we'll do that then,,buy the cartons!.

Well I tried lots of different ways of doing things and this was definately the handiest.You can even bring more bottles and cartons than you'll prob need in case you're longer than anticipated and you don't ever have to worry about not having enough bottles with you or getting home in time for feeds:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Meant to ask,any of you other april baby ladies feel like baby has dropped?
> Since yesterday I am walking like I have a bowling ball between my legs,my vj feels bulgy:blush:Even my pubic bone is aching:blush:
> I think this lo is definately getting herself prepared.I'd be surprised if doc didn't say head was starting to engage at nxt appointment,which would freak me out slightly as most 2nd and subsequent babies heads don't engage til labout starts.I know orans head wasn't engaged at my check up the day before I went into labour!

um, im not sure, what i have noticed and was going to mention was that i always like to sit with my legs crossed or at least with them side by side, but now the bones in between(or watever) give me the sensation that its not comfortable to do that anymore!:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm the same,I'm mostly sitting with my legs wide open,(just at home obviously!!)
It feels like she doesn't fit if I have them closed or crossed!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I'm the same,I'm mostly sitting with my legs wide open,(just at home obviously!!)
> It feels like she doesn't fit if I have them closed or crossed!

we got the same thing then:haha: i like to lie on the couch watching tv in the evening, now i lie on the couch but with my knees apart and my ankles drawn up and crossed (y'know like how y ou would have to sit on the floor for assembly in school!)

my belly button is virtually out too:cry:. DH says if it comes out any further i'll have to stick a plaster over it! !!


----------



## vbaby3

I've never had an outie,you could stick your finger in my belly button and never feel the end of it,its neverending!And strange!:blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

what a pig!:haha:

so far today ive had toast for breakfast, for lunch i had a cream egg, turkey sandwich,banana, pack of frazzles,kitcat and another pack of frazzles.
I cant help myself. if im fat after this pregnancy i'll only have myself to blame:shrug::growlmad:


----------



## vbaby3

I had 2 cadbury caramels after my shreddies this morning!
Had lunch a while ago,and already considering going to the shop for more choc!
I can't help it,this baby wants these naughty things!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I had 2 cadbury caramels after my shreddies this morning!
> Had lunch a while ago,and already considering going to the shop for more choc!
> I can't help it,this baby wants these naughty things!

:haha:ha!, i went to the shop too for all my goodies, i got in the car and went to the shell garage, there was so much on the counter the guy gave me a bag!, and came home again.

then theres tea tonight, and our afters in the freezers(mini pots of icecream).

i try to balence it all out, but not doing very well, i try to eat fruit, meat, and yesterday i had fish, but on the whole theres way more bad things than good.

Vbaby, ive been thinking about what you said earlier about the feeling of pressure in your Vg, i have got this too, i can feel it now, does this mean babys head in in right position?or something else?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I do like chocolate and the occasional Coke. I think the sugar gives me a little burst that makes me feel better. I'm not overdoing it.....except the two brownies and ice cream I had last night :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Can't believe the ice cream is still there madcat!I would have polished that off too.
If its in the house its in my tummy.Thats why I buy on a day by day basis lol!
If I bought 20bars of chocolate with my weekly shop I guarantee I'd have eaten them in the 1st day,maybe the morning of the next day!
I'm also a demon for diet coke/pepsi max.
All the caffeine my poor baby is having,she'll be wired to the moon when she's born.
I then think I'm balancing it out by drinking decaff coffee:wacko:

I do eat healthy aswell so its not so bad,always have a healthy dinner,and make sure I've salad stuff to add to my sandwich at lunch etc.
But I'm definately not as conscientious as I was the other 2 times,I also fear I will be fat girl after this baby is born and feel like shit for the summer!!

Right i'm off to the wee shop now lol!!Maybe if I walk there instaed of drive I won't feel so guilty!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Can't believe the ice cream is still there madcat!I would have polished that off too.
> If its in the house its in my tummy.Thats why I buy on a day by day basis lol!
> If I bought 20bars of chocolate with my weekly shop I guarantee I'd have eaten them in the 1st day,maybe the morning of the next day!
> I'm also a demon for diet coke/pepsi max.
> All the caffeine my poor baby is having,she'll be wired to the moon when she's born.
> I then think I'm balancing it out by drinking decaff coffee:wacko:
> 
> I do eat healthy aswell so its not so bad,always have a healthy dinner,and make sure I've salad stuff to add to my sandwich at lunch etc.
> But I'm definately not as conscientious as I was the other 2 times,I also fear I will be fat girl after this baby is born and feel like shit for the summer!!
> 
> Right i'm off to the wee shop now lol!!Maybe if I walk there instaed of drive I won't feel so guilty!

we had large tubs of ice cream hun, and thats exactly what happened, i polished them off!!, then there was nothing left for our afters and DH grumbled, so i had to go out yesterday and get some mini tubs. but like you say, if its in the house i'll eat it, so this is what i do- i go out and get what ever it is on a daily basis!


----------



## vbaby3

He He He,I have a twirl a wispa and a packet cheese and onion crisps!!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave: thanks for the birthday wishes and all the bottle feeding info Vbaby. 

I was out for lunch with my sister there which was lovely but I'm so tired now you'd think I'd done a marathon not eaten lunch. Then met my aunt and uncle, they bought us the crib for next to our bed so trying to work out if I've got the energy to build it today or whether I'll tackle it tomorrow. They also gave me toffee cheesecake and various Easter chocolate like malteser bunnies, caramel bunnies. Think they are trying to fatten me up! 

My dad got me my hospital bag for my birthday so that's pretty practical and my sister bought me flowers and the Despicable Me film on DVD. 

Can't believe that's another birthday nearly over already!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I still feel awful! I've been on bed since I last posted, still feel exhausted and really really cold even though I have two jumpers on and my heating is at 24 degrees??!

Got to go get James from nursery now, feel so sick and faint when I stand up :sick: I hope they've sufficiently tired him out today so he goes to bed at a reasonable time!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Pink that's not good, you sound like you are coming down with flu or a bug. Is you DH around tonight to help with James? Try to get as much rest as you can and hope you feel much better soon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh nooooo to bugs.

Gd birthday thengilz.

real tied making homemade wedges and chicken. dnt fancy veg so will just eat grapes.

Is it teh weekend yet?


----------



## madcatwoman

OH pink, you dont sound too good, a touch a flu perhaps??:hugs:

Gilz, thats nice that they bought you the crib and you had the changing bag too, and as for all the chocolate- put it this way, it would all be gone by now with me around- i am not kidding you in the slightest.


DH came home, i was outside cleaning the windows, he got out of his van and looked at me and said "You've got bigger"!!!.......................as if id magically grown over night!


----------



## gilz82

Men are weird sometimes Madcat, I bet you are the same size you were this morning unless Baby B has moved position and made your bump a different shape.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw no pink,hope you're not coming down with something,and you're feeling better by tomorrow.x

Sounds like you had a lovely day gilz,great you got the crib as a gift!!!
Sit yourself down now for the night,get your jammies on and eat cheesecake and chocolate!!!


----------



## gilz82

I think the cheesecake and chocolate might have to wait til tomorrow cos I'm still stuffed from lunch but I'll see how it goes :haha:


----------



## molly85

weight an hour youll be hungry


----------



## gilz82

I don't know Molly I feel like I'm seriously losing out on room inside everyday now. Not helped by the still not pooping problem :blush: which is only going to get worse now that I'm on codeine based painkillers. Destined never to poop again :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol senna baby its the way forward


----------



## molly85

eww the squits brings on labour grim. why do i watch baby shows?


----------



## gilz82

What are you watching?


----------



## molly85

baby story on home and health.


----------



## madcatwoman

Yeh, give it an hour gilz then tuck in and eat some more!:haha: doctors orders!.

well, i had 3 days of no pooping and thought maybe ive reverted back to being poopless again. I was most supprised, i cleaned my windows etc and all of a sudden i was dying for a poop!:haha:, seemed real urgent!. and god i feel so much better now!:haha::haha:

is anyone else cursing potholes these days, the kind of pothole that try swinging your bump from side to side?.

As for DH's comment about me suddenly looking bigger, nah baby is still in the same position. i can only think its because i put a clean top on today, a red one, instead of a black one, they say black is slimming!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies!

no OH isnt back until tomorrow night just typically. I do think it might be flu I'm all achy as well! James is in bed, I'm hoping he stays there, I'm back to bed still freezing its awful!

Sorry very self indulgent posts from me, its times like this I wish I had some family near by!


----------



## gilz82

I hate potholes Madcat, for my bump and my car. 

I put on a white and blue stripey top on earlier and my bump looked massive switched back to a black vest and it looked normal again :haha:

Pink be as self indulgent as you like that's what we are here for :hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol. 
I have to drive down a very bumpy road to get to work generaly atleast at 60 mph and man does it get abby wiggling, nothing like feeling as if a foots gnna wind down the window while you drive lol


----------



## pinkclaire

madcatwoman said:


> Yeh, give it an hour gilz then tuck in and eat some more!:haha: doctors orders!.
> 
> well, i had 3 days of no pooping and thought maybe ive reverted back to being poopless again. I was most supprised, i cleaned my windows etc and all of a sudden i was dying for a poop!:haha:, seemed real urgent!. and god i feel so much better now!:haha::haha:
> 
> is anyone else cursing potholes these days, the kind of pothole that try swinging your bump from side to side?.
> 
> As for DH's comment about me suddenly looking bigger, nah baby is still in the same position. i can only think its because i put a clean top on today, a red one, instead of a black one, they say black is slimming!:haha:

I find it depends what I'm wearing as to what comments people make!


----------



## molly85

i jsut dnt look pregnant I look fat. daft child laid across my bell isn't puching out my belly button


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats a girly bump for you Molly!


----------



## molly85

like a huge spare tyre grrr. I'm paranoid about weight can i ask what everyone else has gained except madly who i know has lost


----------



## pinkclaire

I avoid scales at all costs


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone who has Sky Anytime....there's a show called Radical Parenting on there. I'm watching it now....very very interesting.


----------



## gilz82

I've gained loads of weight Molly and I haven't even been eating loads of junk. So far I've put on a stone and half so 21 pounds. All bump, boobs and my thighs which are now horrible!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello!

Happy birthday to gilz, hope it has been good! Sorry you're feeling ill pink, :hugs: Molly, no idea what I weigh! Madcat, when we all walk the dog at the river DH drives down as I can't manage walking up the massive hill anymore. The road is a furrowed, pitted track and DH is all confident now from practice so goes to fast and I have to hold my tum in, it's awful!

My day has really been ok and I've even had plenty of food. I am the tiredest person alive though because of my bad night's sleep in the noisiest hotel in the country! One more day this week then handover next and I'm done! :shock: Got a lovely card and mothercare voucher from work people. :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww glad youve managed to eat well today! Thats nice about work, helps you feel a bit happier eh?


----------



## gilz82

Glad your day wasn't too bad Peanut. Your mat leave is nearly here :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just catching up now :dohh: apologises if I miss anything :)

Happy belated birthday Gilz :cake: sounds like you got some lovely presents and had a nice day :hugs:

Peanut glad work away was too bad and :wohoo: for card abd vouchers how nice of your work colleagues :)

:hugs: pink sorry your still feeling under the weather

Ladies I intend to follow the same `procedure` re bottles and making up of as vbaby :) I know its not what the MWs and such recommend these days but the way I see it is that Oliver was damn fine and so well you tend to go with what you knows works best :thumbup:

mmmmmmmmmmm did I forget anything :shrug: Oh yeah I currently feel as if I have one of those mini leather footballs between my thighs :wacko: walking is getting hard and yeah if I sit `upright` oh not very nice at all :dohh:

Well today I had my consultant appointment and what a complete waste of time :growlmad: After deliberating and deciding I was going to go ahead with the growth scans my consultant decided she didnt think I should have them afterall and they are no longer an option :saywhat: HELLO I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT TODAY CAUSE YOU SENT ME AWAY TO DECIDE WETHER WE WANTED THEM OR NOT :shrug: She said she would much rather I was checked weekly at the hospital for fundal height and palpatations :wacko: and should I show signs of `concern` here then they would do the scans at a later stage. Well I was flabbergasted what a lot of crap to be told to go away spend 3wks stressing over what would be the right decision (ontop of the work issue!) only to be told `sorry for the last three weeks but am not letting you have them now!` :trouble: Well I told her what I thought .... very politely but to the point :thumbup: I told her to stick the weekly check-ups up her bottom (politely :haha:) and I would see my MW in the community who I had more faith in and should she decide I needed further treatment then I would take her advice as needed....So it has resulted in me requesting to be switched to another consultant because should I need `help` to deliver Charlie I have no faith in that woman anymore because she has messed me around so much and I need to trust whoever delivers Charlie should there be a problem that I dont feel comfortable knowing it will be her :nope: After my history with Oliver I need to have faith that whatever choices are made or given to me should there be a problem can be relied upoon.....I think she is incompetant so now I am now under the consultant who delivered Oliver :thumbup: and am damn happy :) I am measuring between 1-2wks ahead of my EDD by scan so still on par with my dates and all other routine checks are fine :thumbup: So Mandy my MW is going to do extra `growth` checks and I am now back in her care only :thumbup:

As for work loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong meeting 4hrs in fact :shock: but as we expected the decision is still ``REDUNDANCY` We got a really good amount of time to speak and voice absolutely everything :wohoo: and after the initial nervousness of putting my opinion/points across I got quite into explaining and speaking albeit it was still hard esp listening to our bosses side and his load of complete bollocks :growlmad: I got frustrated just the once when they failed to see the point I was trying to make :blush: but after everything I have been through I kept my cool, didnt bite at his riddick remarks and got my/our points across :thumbup: I/we knew the decision would not be overturned but we wanted a chance to say our piece and we certainly got that :lol: I am glad I persued the appeal and feel I have closure now....no regrets :dance: On a major plus side I got my SMP pay sorted and am getting a normal pay this month and then everything else I am owed in a lump sum in April so although I will overpay a little tax not as much as the 900.00+ I was initially going to overpay and HMRC have told me I can claim an overpayment of tax back because its in this tax year and I wont be working until early December when I potentially may start a new job after having Charlie :wohoo: I am so glad they saw it was the `right` thing to do to help me out with my pay and I am told I will get the details confirmed next week once payroll have calculated etc :)

So all in all very productive and two conclusions to two major issues in one day is quite an achievement.....I can now concentrate on having my little man :dance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Brilliant madly! So glad you switched consultants, what an arse! And well done for getting through your meeting and sorting smp. That's such good news! :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly so frustrating about you consultant but I so proud you stuck to your guns and told her where to stick it. I think as women we far too often just accept what we are told by drs and never question or challenge things when we know we should. 

So glad you got stuff sorted about your smp, I honestly think it no less than they should have been obliged to do for you :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:

its friday:happydance:. Peanut is it today you finish work??.

Madly, i cant believe what the consultant said to you, after all that deliberating, should you have the scan or not, and they said no in the end anyway, oh for heavens sake!. I do the dates you were given for EDD are wrong and that 'yours' are right.
Glad you got the work issue sorted and some sort of closure.

Well, im hungry again!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I've another week madcat but it's handover week rather than doing much real work. That said it'll be hard work being in the office all week.

This morning the baby has moved. Either she is breech or in optimum position! :dohh: Breech would mean just slipping up the left side whereas good position would mean getting head down and turning right round so breech seems more likely. Sigh. Going to start doing some daily positions. I have the mw on tue and will be gutted if she says breech at this late stage.


----------



## sequeena

Oh my god why is arranging transport so blooming stressful!!

We rang Cardiff who said our hospital and/or GP can arrange it for us. Well my local hospital keeps talking about going through finance - I don't NEED finance, I need actual transport!

We just rang our GP now who has said for about a year they've not been allowed to arrange transport but they've just given us a number for the ambulance service that will take us.

Sean is on the phone now and I think it's being sorted. I don't know if they're bringing us back but I don't mind having to pay to get home.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Thank you for all you lovely comments Ladies :kiss: I am just so pleased its all over :thumbup: I feel like my mind is a little more settled now :) Just the wage figures to get next week now :thumbup:

Gosh I am so :sleep: was up at 6.45am as I am minding my niece this morning for my sister whilst shes works :wacko: Shes asleep in her buggy right now :) then this aft cause its national book week Oliver is having a reading session at school and parents are invited :) He has had to take a pair of pjs and a teddy today for this reading session....its really nice to be able to make such occasions at the school for a change because when you work its really hard to be able to go and I always feel guilty hes the only kid there with no parents :( we often send MIL if we cant make but its fab I can spend this time with him now :thumbup: So looking forward to Easter hols (hopefully!) before Charlie arrives before we become a family of 4 :shock:

I bought a few last bits for my hospital bag yesterday in Leeds so have intention of starting to pack today :) Tomorrow I have a balloon job to do :wohoo: a little extra cash its for a friends little girls birthday party and then Sunday my sister is taking Oliver out for the day and me and DH are cleaning the cellar in an attempt to get this house in some sort of order for when Charlie arrives :thumbup:

Peanut one week until you join the lazy mummies to be :haha:

Whats everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## gilz82

Your weekend sounds busy Madly! I don't have any plans at all. Still don't know if my OH will be getting home, so probably just a quiet one for me. I've been up since 1am so so tired so think I'll try to cram in some sleep over the weekend even if it's just on the couch. 

If my OH does get home then we might go for a late birthday lunch but really depends if I feel up to it which right now I'd say I don't.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh, dont know why i thought it was this week peanut, not long though!! you'll be housewife&mummy then!:haha:
Im not sure if my little man has changed positions, well, im a bit confused. the bottom seems to be where its always been for the past few weeks(under my right rib) but the position of the HB has changed which makes it all sound like hes oblique or transverse. where i feel prods &pokes has also changed today, but if his bum is where its always been...mmm i dont know!,im confused now!:shrug:

Well im starting this morning off where i left off yesterday with the cleaning. ive cleaned another window, the fire&fireplace,even cleaned inside the microwave which is a job im never keen on. i have the bathrooms next but just need a sit down as i had a slightly dizzy feeling.(no change there:haha:)

this weekend, well, sat morning DH is out as usual shopping and doing breakfast with his mother(cant wait for baby to come along so we get a whole saturday together!), then i think he wants to try and knock down a back porch of ours thats falling off anyway. Then unfortunately we have dinner out with MIL that evening, she wants to do a last dinner before im due, which in theory is a nice idea,but shes gona piss me off if she starts probing into my MW appointments and birth choices and anything else at the dinner table.
Not sure about sunday yet, depends on the weather!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Oh your weekend sounds nice Madcat hopefully your MIL will behave herself at dinner. 

After a weird conversation with my MIL on Wednesday I've now realised she is going to be one of these grans who listens to what say the baby can and can't eat/do etc and then do the total opposite once I leave :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh your weekend sounds nice Madcat hopefully your MIL will behave herself at dinner.
> 
> After a weird conversation with my MIL on Wednesday I've now realised she is going to be one of these grans who listens to what say the baby can and can't eat/do etc and then do the total opposite once I leave :dohh:

ah now that would piss me off!. i know there will be a time when i have to leave our son with ours, im dreading it, i think that will be our problem too, plus im going to tell her not to leave baby alone with her dogs, just make sure he's supervised, and i can see her wondering off to the bathroom or somewhere and doing the opposite. And other things, like in their day it was safe to lay baby to sleep on their tummies, now im going to be telling her the opposite which she wont believe and wont like doing.:dohh:...theres going to be some good times, and some "not so easy" times ahead of us.

on a good note, my dad emailed, and then his OH emailed to say theyre are looking forward to the arrival of our LO, dad is looking forward to taking him out, or having him if i need a break or something,he always made it clear he wasnt interested in being a grandparent, but now it seems he is, and so is she. Im definately more comfortable being around them with baby than MIL, its just a shame they live a bit further away.


----------



## gilz82

Oh thats good about your Dad Madcat, I know he said he wasnt interested in grandparenting but it think its different now that Baby B is nearly here. 
My MIL doesnt like children, she couldn't believe that my OH had even decided to have a family and showed no interest when we told her about the baby. She's slowly starting to come round now, think it's because she knows the baby is nearly here :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh gilz hon I hope your OH makes it home and you do feel well enough to go out for food :hugs:

Yeah busy bee I am hellbent DH WILL do the cellar with me this weekend :haha: then I can start to move bits down there from around the house over the next week or so so we have some more space you know things like the xmas dec boxes in the corner of Olivers room :dohh: and other such things :thumbup: I then want to start deep cleaning the house :lol: but of course only once the cellar is cleaned so its a PRIORITY :rofl: I think nesting kicked in :haha: This morning I have half packed my hospital bag and have sorted all the balloons decs I will be doing tomorrow :thumbup: great considering I am minding my niece right now :)

I hope your MIL behaves herself madcat this weekend :trouble: Gilz hon all grandparents are like that even my Mum to a certain extent however if I say `no` or show my disagreement she listens where as MIL doesnt :growlmad: It does tend to be a challenging time until you establish and they realise just how far they can go before you blow a fuse...remember all grandparents love to spoil their grandchildren :)

Well my sister and Mum are on there way back from work with chip shop lunch :wohoo:


----------



## gilz82

Aw jealous Madly I could totally munch a chip roll just now nom nom nom. Will just need to eat a caramel bunny instead :haha:

Remember to take it easy cleaning during the week when your DH isn't there, dong want you getting tired out :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't believe this thread is almost 1000 pages long!!!!!

Nothing planned for the weekend. DH is working Sat and Sun double shifts :wacko: I have a friend popping round on Sunday. Oh what an exciting life I lead, lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Madly,so glad you have work sorted,and I'm sure charlie is perfect size,i'd definately go by your dates,afterall you know when he was conceived!!
Please take it easy with your cleaning.When I told doc about my cramping at last appointment she said I need to slow down.I've been relaxing a lot more since then and haven't gotten cramps as often.

Madcat,thats lovely news about your dad.My dad would have never shown emotion towards us as children,but god now since the boys have come along he's completely softened,they've brought out a lovely side to him that I never thought I'd see.

Peanut,fingers crossed your little lady is head down at your next appointment,
Pink hope you're feeling better today.x
Molly I'm a fat girl,put on 2 stone!!totally my own fault,but not overly concerned.
With the boys just giving birth had me a stone lighter and within a couple of wks at least another half stone off just from fluid retention.
So as long as I've less than 3 on by the end I'm happy,it will only leave me with a stone/stone and a half to lose myself which I can do easily if I put my mind to it.

April baby ladies,so sorry for tmi but I seriously feel like baby is about to fall out!
The pressure is serious,I really don't think it was this full on at 33 wks in my other pregnancies.And TMI!!!!but last night when I was showering I noticed my whole fanny area( SORRY LOL!)is swollen.I know I never had that in previous pregnancies.
I am a holy show walking,really feel sooooo heavy in my groin,and also getting shooting pains in my lady area!
Any of yous similar?
Really hope this baby isn't planning an early exit,I kinda wish I kept a diary the other times so I could properly remember how uncomfortable I was at wk 33 last time.

We've nothing on tomorrow but sunday is my nephews 1st birthday party,so we're away up to belfast for the day!


----------



## PeanutBean

Vbaby, it really sounds like your LO has engaged! But they can come out again... I'm not feeling any pressure at all but then I am certain she isn't engaged and as you see possibly isn't even the right way around. :wacko: At 34 weeks last preg (I checked on here some days ago) Byron had gone head down and was on the brim. Later babies often turn and engage later in pregnancy though. Maybe early too vbaby! I don't really remember how it felt when Byron was engaged...

Well I've done basically no work today. Just some emails and things to catch up on being away. Can't tell you how much I don't care! Not sure what I have been doing as there's not been loads going on here, I started at half 9, I only just showered and am cooking lunch now. I must've dawdled the time away I suppose!


----------



## pinkclaire

Vbaby I've been having the swelling and plan to ask my midwife about it on weds at my 28 week appointment, it's horrid!

So glad everything is sorted matcat what a relief! 

Still feeling terrible, my mum cancelled her plans and has looked after James all day! Thank god is all I can say!


----------



## vbaby3

Its so hard to remember for me!
I do know oran didn't engage til I actually went into labour,I had a doc appointment the day before labour started and he wasn't engaged.
I thought generally only 1st babies heads engaged wks before.I know my sis in law 2nd baby head engaged at 32 wks and she was signed off from work and on bed rest,maybe she was fully engaged or something,don't they go by how many fifths of the head are palpable or something?
Have gp appointment next thurs so she can tell me then,it could be something as simple as my baby being bigger and weighing more so there's more pressure,but jeez the swollen foof gave me a fright last night lol!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah it's given me a fright as well! I thought my insides we falling out at one point :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Happy 24 weeks to me!!! It's going so fast, but bump is small still....I wonder if in the next 16 weeks I'll explode out :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Claire sorry you are still feeling crappy :hugs:

I have to admit it don't feel any pressure down there but my lady garden is definitely swollen :blush: thought it was just me but glad it's not.


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine's been a bit swollen for yonks now, it'll probably balloon once she drops!

Wow Ozzie, v day for you! That has come SO fast!!


----------



## vbaby3

pinkclaire said:


> Vbaby I've been having the swelling and plan to ask my midwife about it on weds at my 28 week appointment, it's horrid!
> 
> So glad everything is sorted matcat what a relief!
> 
> Still feeling terrible, my mum cancelled her plans and has looked after James all day! Thank god is all I can say!

Aw pink,thats shit you're feeling so ill,thank god your mam could come help out.x
And you're suffering with swollen foo foo too,its so rank isn't it?!
Do you remember having it last time?I definately didn't have it before:cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thats good,i'm glad we all have swollen lady bits lol!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Happy v day Ozzie!!xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i feel a little pressure, but nothing like you describe!, that doesnt sound nice!!.

im dissapointed with myself, had all these little jobs round the house on my to do list today, and only did some, i sat down at 11 and next thing i knew id fallen asleep and was waking up 1.15 ready for lunch and neighbours. I had my lunch and all i could think about was chocolate,so i had to nip to the shell garage, bought a bar of galaxy, shoved in my gob before i even started the car up and came home. :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

10,000th post on this thread!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> 10,000th post on this thread!

damn, i missed that, i wanted to do the 10000 post on here!:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

:lol:


----------



## pinkclaire

I definitely didnt have it before, but mine feels like its to do with my pelvic floor? My poor body didnt have time to recover!

Happy V day Ozzie! my bump wasnt big then, its really popped out the last couple of weeks!

madcat, sounds like your body needed the snooze just go with it xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I pictured Peanut refreshing the thread over and over until she could make the 10,000th post! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have swollen lady bits too and have had it for about a few weeks now however vbaby I am extremely heavy :blush: too I feel like me might just drop out :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I thought I would share this Ladies :) it was in a mag I got through the post yesterday and made me smile and :lol:

A Daddy-to-be` s perception of the nine months of pregnancy!

Month One
The woman says to her man `you`re not allowed to tell anyone for three months` For the man that&#8217;s not a problem but it is for her though. She has to work whilst she`s feeling sick and she can`t use her excuse cause her girlfriends all guess the secret anyway the first time she says `no wine for me thanks`. Women are like wolves they smell the scent of fresh babies a mile off.

Month Two
At the first scan the sonographer says `your baby is beautiful`. They certainly have a weird sense of beauty do they actually have babies who resemble tadpoles with giant heads and stubby tales?

Month Three
Everyone knows. The gran`s to be go mental. The girlfriend`s rally round and everyone competes to tell harrowing birth stories. `My Dr was 20` says one `Mine was 12` says another `and he performed an emergency caesarean with his penknife`.

Month Four
Suddenly the woman isn&#8217;t sick anymore .The man can always drink at parties. The man sees it that pregnancy is a way of telling the woman that she`s driving home. Everyone`s happy.

Month Five
She goes 50 per cent insane. She wakes her man in the night saying `we need to talk money` the man is confused he`s not waking for sex but for financial assessment. They start arguing about names and settle on a shortlist which they share with their friends. The friends say things like `Mary???? I knew a Mary at school, she was a cow`.

Month Six
At the second scan the woman doesn&#8217;t want to know the sex since `it`ll spoil the surprise`. The man thinks `a person`s head is going to emerge from your body&#8230;.as if that isn&#8217;t surprising enough` He wants to know the sex, he wants to reject half of the names.

Month Seven
The woman is seized by a sudden desire to move house. `We need to move to &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; where we will be safe but we don&#8217;t have the money` &#8230;&#8230;.``oh god can you get me muesli with apple and something crunchy in it`

Month Eight ( I LOVE THIS :rofl: )
You move house and she begins decorating at super human speed. You could have a decorating company staffed by pregnant Ladies&#8230;catering would be a nightmare but boy would they work fast :rofl:

Month Nine
She`s 90 per cent insane. She refuses to sleep, fearing baby will arrive in the night and her man will have to deal with it. The month is nervous and frenetic but at the end of it the child arrives and the couple get their surprise&#8230;..AND then they get so many more :)


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol Iv seen sumit by luke that before madly very funny though.

Banging head ache almost migraine like with dizzieness and nausea so gave up on work. 6 hours not bad.

I think abby has tried to engage back first man has it been painful today. I am sure I am meant to say lovely things about her but shes really alittle sod completely going against everything a baby is meant todo including putting my blood pressure inmy bots 93/77 what the hell?


----------



## molly85

https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D6AdFdmE9A84%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded&h=41b1a

a man in simulated labour very good


----------



## madcatwoman

very funny madly!:haha:

and i agree, i bet peanut had her eye on that 10,000th post making damn sure none of us got to it first!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Sadly not, madcat you posted 9999 so I just posted next!


----------



## madcatwoman

Good grief, its already started.
FIL knocked on the door with the eggs (from his chickens). Looked at my stomach and asked if i was alright, so is said yeh fine..

then he said "any signs of anything happening?"
i said "nooo, not yet, still too early"
he said "ohhhh, i dont know y'know"
i said "oh i do, born now and he could end up in SCBU".

then he asked when i was due (for the 5th time)

and when baby is likely to come :shrug::shrug::shrug:

and then said "any sign of something happening and i'll take you to the hospital"..

so i said " oh it wont happen that quickly!",

he said "ooohhh i don't know".


:growlmad::dohh::shrug: christ its happening already...im not even 37 weeks and people are expecting me to have had the baby!. ive got a feeling people saying this all the time might really grate on me!:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :rofl: Sadly not, madcat you posted 9999 so I just posted next!

yeh yeh!..i i believe you!:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol my work mates keep asking how far i am if you ddnt know me you'd just think I was a huge oinker


----------



## pinkclaire

I am so fed up, James has D&V again! I feel awful, got about as much sympathy from hubby as you would give your worst enemy, sometimes I do wonder why I am with him!!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Pink hon I'm sorry James is sick and you are sick and your DH is being useless :hugs:


----------



## molly85

aww pink tell him its his turn takes 2 to make a baby and he has to deal with it or get sent abroad so he's not under your foot. grrr I can soo appreciate useless men


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::headspin::yellowcard: LMAO!

you may recall my sister has "problems"...one of those being a no hoper boyfriend for 8 years.

Finally she split with him.

so i text her saying she'd done the right thing etc, she was better off with out him etc etc.

so she sent me a msg on FB just now saying, id sent the text to her BF's mother!!!!!!!, she apparently has my sisters old phone, and she has a new one (but never told me)"

:haha::haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Madcat that's probably the worst person you could have accidentally text :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh wow Madcat that's probably the worst person you could have accidentally text :haha:

Ha ha ha:haha:...aparently his mother is as much of the problem as he is!.... LMAO!.:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: madcat at the text faux pas!

On the train back from London yesterday I got offered wine/spirits (being in first class) to which I rubbed my bump and said perhaps not. Later the same guy asked if baby wanted more juice then when I was due to which I replied April. He then said something about going into labour on the train and that he hadn't done midwifery training so I said I think I would have bigger concerns than being on the train if I went into labour right then! :dohh: We all get it madcat. Best to stay indoors or maybe start lying and say you're due May!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and big :hugs: pink for you and James. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

maybe i should lie and say im due in may then!!!!:thumbup:
dont you love it when someone says they have sent an inappropriate txt to someone they shouldnt have!:haha:.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for the sympathy everyone, there's definitely a reason why a mums a women I tell you! My hubby couldn't cope with my week without being pregnant!

Madcat that did make me smile! That's the sort of thing I would do!


----------



## molly85

atleast you dn't have to see her madcat.

Ohh I made pancakes yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
really wnat them with bacon but must behave I have a family size bowl of mix wounder how many I can eat before I throw up lol?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* DH just called and wants to go for one or two pints with the guys from work so he'll be home later. I haven't been feeling well all day, but I didn't want to spoil his fun cause I know soon he'll be home right after work when baby comes. I dunno why I just started feeling like I was going to cry.


----------



## PeanutBean

Mmmm, I'd love some pancakes. Did we miss shrove tuesday? I'm sure it's normally before my birthday...

Madcat a friend of mine once sent a naughty porno text message to her then bf about what she wanted to do to him, the size of his willy etc, but she accidentally pressed the wrong number and it went to he Dad's landline and was read out by BT!!! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol peanut. nope its this tuesday delia had an advert on tv and i lost the battle lol


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Mmmm, I'd love some pancakes. Did we miss shrove tuesday? I'm sure it's normally before my birthday...
> 
> Madcat a friend of mine once sent a naughty porno text message to her then bf about what she wanted to do to him, the size of his willy etc, but she accidentally pressed the wrong number and it went to he Dad's landline and was read out by BT!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: thats the best one ive heard yet!! fair play!:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I did nearly die when she told me about it. She showed me the text but I forget now, it was a few years ago.

Mmmmmmmmm pancakes.......


----------



## molly85

do I even consider the bacon or just go for another?


----------



## pinkclaire

When I was 17, I had been seeing this lad for around 6 months and I went round determined we would DTD for the first time, well he rejected me! I sent a txt to who I thought was my best friend telling her how embarrassed I was, felt like a slag etc etc, I sent it to him instead! We did end up staying together for 7 years lol he never said anything to me about it but told me a couple of years later he had got it and lol'd!!

Peanut, Easter is really late this year which is why shrove Tuesday is, normally it's in February xx


----------



## molly85

ouch 10lb 11oz baby born au natural bloody hell no wounder the mum was swearing


----------



## gilz82

Oh ouch Molly no babies for any of us girls please!

Peanut I nearly did what your friend did, my previous boyfriends name started with a D therefore putting him directly below Dad in my mobile address book. I so nearly sent something very rude to my dad one time. Think I might have actually died if it had happened.


----------



## molly85

8 pancakes wow iv never had more than 3 in my life. molly enjoyed a small one as she has been so cute tonight


----------



## PeanutBean

What is this girl doing?!!!! She is making me feel ill and now i'm having BH I can only just breathe through! A few mins ago I was having a feel to see if I could tell where she is now (soft on the left again) and she stuck a limb up by my belly button at least an inch, more like two! :shock: It was in the gap so a whole muscle layer less and was seriously gross! I couldn't look and DH was literally gobsmacked! Now I'm lying on my right and she is going mental. Can't wait for her to be too big to move so much, this is freaking me out!


----------



## gilz82

I know you find it gross but I'm still jealous. I havent felt the jellybean since thursday night and at that it was just a couple of prods. 

I feel really :sick: this morning. The strong co-codamol really don't agree with my tummy and they aren't strong enough. I've been up since 3am again in agony. Really didn't want this to get worse, I don't want to have to keep shovelling painkillers into my body and then it affecting the baby.


----------



## madcatwoman

that must be horrible gilz, i wont even take paracetamol even although i know its ok, so you must feel real reluctant.

Peanut, some of the movements are pretty grim arent they, i usually get a big round bulge poking out, his head, like a small bowling ball, really pronounced and my stomach goes all angular, i havent even shown DH because i know he would be grossed out and go "urrrgghhhh!":haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz :hugs: What have they said about you not feeling baby regularly? Still because of your placenta? Must be very worrying! And if you need the painkillers yo need them hun, if it means your body can cope with cooking your baby that bit longer then it will all be worth it!

Feel much better, James seems much better, the dog is more settled because Matts home, so all in all we're a happier and healthier household!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: gilz

Glad you feel better pink!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies,
Glad you're feeling better pink.x
Peanut,my baby is doing some crazy shit too,and some of it really hurts!
I think this lo is engaging and then unengaging.I had to go lie down yesterday as soon as dh came home,I could barely walk and was very crampy.
After an hr of being in a horizontal position I could walk again!!
Very naughty babies we have.

Gilz hope you can manage some naps during the day if you're not sleeping at night.Have you decided when to pack in work yet?

Did a little housework earlier,gonna relax for rest of day now.Its time for us to start taking things easy I think.Dh had to go out to work for a few hrs,but think I'll have another wee lie down when he comes home,it did me the world of good yesterday.
And my boys really seem to have the knack of being as bold as they can be when you really need them to be good.I've been giving out all morning,i'm sick of hearing my own voice,dh had to take my car so we're stuck home,and I'm not walking anywhere for fear this lo will jam her head where it was yesterday!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls, the only reason I'm taking my painkillers is the consultant said if my pain doesn't stay controlled it could cause early labour. 

So glad you are feeling better Claire, James too. The first couple of weeks with a pup are really hard work but it's so worth it in the end. 

On the movements front it's apparently down to be placenta and my heart shaped uterus. The baby has squashed himself all into the right hand side and can't move very much. Occasionally he manages to wriggle a leg about but that's about it. 

Sorry you are finding your movements icky Peanut and Madcat, I'm sure your babies will be too big to do much moving just directly. Can't believe it's getting so close to baby time for you guys!!

Vbaby sorry your boys are being naughty monkeys :hugs: I'm finishing work at the end of this month so only four more weeks to go!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well we're doing ok so far today. Half dozed feeling sick while Byron watched the second half of his film and climbed all over me. Got up and cleaned the bathroom and tidied byron's room. Got him dressed and showered myself. We had a cuddle and play on the bed, he actually asked to feel the baby for probably the first time ever! Then it was lunch which Byron was very good about. He played in the garden while I ate mine then I went out and cleared the dog poo and big sticks. We're hoping it'll not rain much today and be dry tomorrow so we can mow.

So hopefully Byron will sleep soonish and I might sleep or Hoover. My back hurts from bending in the garden so will see how I feel. Then we've a friend coming for tea. Hopefully DH will walk the dog when he gets back from work as I'm cooking tea.


----------



## molly85

oh i know the movements gils but just can't really see them I usually get them when driving so not the best time to be inspecting your belly.

I fell asleep on the sofa went to bed and finally got up at midday, realised the clocks change in 3 weeks


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Thanks girls, the only reason I'm taking my painkillers is the consultant said if my pain doesn't stay controlled it could cause early labour.
> 
> So glad you are feeling better Claire, James too. The first couple of weeks with a pup are really hard work but it's so worth it in the end.
> 
> On the movements front it's apparently down to be placenta and my heart shaped uterus. The baby has squashed himself all into the right hand side and can't move very much. Occasionally he manages to wriggle a leg about but that's about it.
> 
> Sorry you are finding your movements icky Peanut and Madcat, I'm sure your babies will be too big to do much moving just directly. Can't believe it's getting so close to baby time for you guys!!
> 
> Vbaby sorry your boys are being naughty monkeys :hugs: I'm finishing work at the end of this month so only four more weeks to go!

sounds like 4 weeks to many, but at least youre finishing soon, so thats good to hear!.

such a shame about your movements, your one pregnancy and youre hardly feeling anything. some of the movements/belly shapes do look a bit wrong, but its all an experience. And as for the painkillers, keep taking them, keep cooking your baby,i know it must go against every grain in your body to be taking them but it sounds like its for the best.





:growlmad:ive put my mothercare jeans on, my NEXT jeans are in the wash, the mother care ones are slightly smaller but have always fitted me fine. but not now,:nope:, where the jean material meets the over bump material, just under my belly - its really tight:shrug:, cutting into me when i sit. ive noticed this with a pair of my PJ bottoms too, im having to wear them round my arse like some asbo teenager:haha:. I think my hips have spread something nasty!


----------



## molly85

lol Madcat I have a pair like that maybe Bailey is laid down there give him a poke to squidge him up.


Mwahhhhh I bought frozen sausage rolls in asda I am hoping tehy are atleast as good as greggs lol they are in the oven then a bath before sir whine alot gets up for work


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat I'm just picturing you wandering around your house with your pants sticking out above your jeans :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: You crazy pregnant ladies!!!!!

Peanut, maybe there is an alien inside of you! My brother asked me yesterday if seeing the baby kick was like an alien trying to pop out of my stomach, lol!


----------



## molly85

the sausage roll verdict is good no nasty after taste even considering a 2nd batch whoops


----------



## gilz82

Mmmm I love sausage rolls. I just had some birthday cheesecake it was yummy really should eat some fruit to balance things out again :haha:


----------



## molly85

cheese cake yummy. I'm in a savoury mood so am eatting a cheese toasty


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Here's my bump:
 



Attached Files:







notholdingin.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

cooking niceley


----------



## PeanutBean

Looking good Ozzie!

Busy day! Byron and I napped after lunch then came downstairs and I quickly hoovered before my friend arrived. I cooked tea, DH walked the hound. Had a lovely evening. Then it was byron's bathtime and now he won't sleep. Holding my hand and shuffling about. It's been great to do stuff - a taste of leave - but I'm a bit broken now!

Madcat by the end of my preg last time I couldn't fit into almost all my mat clothes! Today I've worn some of the few things I was given that fitted for the first time. Mat leggings and a jersey dress and I've been SO comfy!


----------



## madcatwoman

Lovely neat bumpage!!:thumbup:

peanut thats not good news for my mat jeans. im sat in them now with the bump material rolled down over my arse!







:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
God help me.
ive been out to dinner, had a main, and dessert (ask for a small portion for my main btw)
god im in pain, theres no room for baby, food and :blush: a no2 in there, im so uncomfortable its behond description.:cry::cry:
i cant be arsed eating out anymore, its not worth it:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same Madcat my OH wanted to go out for something to eat tonight for my birthday but I said no. At least at home I can make him a normal dinner and me a small portion and don't feel bummed cos I can't eat a starter and dessert. 

How was your MIL hon?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm so hungry despite a good tea followed by cake. Three days of being ravenous in the evenings. Apart from feeling seriously fit to burst by bedtime I could really get used to wanting to eat for a change!


----------



## gilz82

You should eat til you burst Peanut you've got 7 months of barely eating to make up for.


----------



## molly85

talking of eatting girls i am watching a program on kidswho diet this is scary. the thought of having a girl in this day and age is worrying


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I agree Molly but the flip side scares me too. These parents who have morbidly obese kids and then say things like "oh I just can't stop him/her eating" Eh yes you can you are the parent!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, MIL tried to bring up my midwife appointments again which to me are private, so i change the subject. Then DH&her were talking about when he was little and she didnt trust 'her' MIL so didnt leave him alone with her, so i chipped in with a few hints(likewise). \kept asking if iwas uncomfortable(i must have looked it!) but said no im fine lol!:haha:
Not as bad as other dinners, dinners out now just arent worth the discomfort anymore!:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

being obease my self I think it is harder to handle anorexia or a full on eatting disorder. you cansee a kids fat and eatting tomuch easier than forcing a kid to eat or stop exercising. my mum is neurotic about weight she was a size 16?18 and keeps saying how horribly fat she was thats my size and makes me misserable but i tend to eat more. Ivlost some weight but not very good at keeping it off. so hoping now my thyroids fixed and I'll be busy asnd poor i can fix it


----------



## PeanutBean

I am really enjoying liking food for once! And cake! My mum brought it for my birthday and I thought I hope it doesn't get wasted as I've found it really hard to have any enthusiasm for cake so I'm glad I could enjoy it.

On the weight thing, I think it's important to show a relaxed attitude to food. I suspect that being overly protective about eating veg/not eating fat whatever is what tends to turn kids off stuff or feel weird about treats. We're quite relaxed about food in our family. I'm a bad eater in that I'm fussy and definitely don't eat enough fruit and veg but generally I don't eat much bad food either (ignoring pregnancy!) and we don't overeat either so it balances out ok. Generally so far Byron eats really well and I'm overjoyed bs eats lots of veg as I set no good example but DH does. I think when there are parents who are regularly overindulging and/or dieting and obsessing about food that inevitably rubs off on the children.

I am worried about having a girl in this respect though. I was strong against peer pressure of all kinds and as a consequence was often unhappy at school because of not fitting in, but I'd so it all again if I had to rather than have to look back and feel I'd made bad decisions. I hope all my kids will grow up confident in themselves and their abilities and not feel they have to conform to whatever is fashionable and that includes smoking/dieting etc.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would show you my bump picture from when I was 23+1



:flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

Sharing with you ladies who get the vitamin k shot after birth--- looking into vaccines today, found some scary things:

Vitamin K Injection...

The prescribing information on Vitamin K shot states that fatalities are an adverse reaction according to the Merck pharmaceutical package insert.
(.pdf) https://vaclib.org/chapter/inserts.htm#vitK

"WARNING - INTRAVENOUS USE Severe reactions, including fatalities, have occurred during and immediately after the parenteral administration of AquaMEPHYTON® (Phytonadione)."
fatalities=death


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!
must admit i dont know much about the vit K dare, i'll have to take a look at that link when i have a mo, thanks:thumbup:

sofie, smashing roundy bump you have, & youre so slim too!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH almost missed his ride to work this morning so I'm up at this hellishly early hour on a Sunday. :haha: I'm sure it'll be earlier once LO is here, but for now, I love my sleep! :grr: It's not easy though cause every position I settle into hurts and then I turn over and that one hurts! ARGH!


----------



## sequeena

I've popped ladies, am very happy :)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188891_1920944748495_1388356992_2210560_2868609_n.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/17weeks.jpg


----------



## madcatwoman

thats quite a difference sequeena between the 17 / 18 weeks!

peanut/vbaby/madly... we only have 6 weeks give or take come this thursday!, OMG!, can i do it???


----------



## sequeena

Baby must be having a growth spurt in there which is GREAT news :dance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow sequeena, you really have!

Madcat, of course you can do it!

It seems to be a lovely day. I want DH to mow the lawn but other than that it's likely we might actually go out. I so can't wait for Saturday and to finalyl be on real leave!


----------



## molly85

Dare vit Kis given into the the babies skin not IV lots of things will kill you if you get then IV rather than into the skin. meanin IM injections or subcut. i read abit about the injection in my notes. Plus that website if I am not mistaken is all about not having vaccines. so do be careful what you read the best option is to read about whats in themwhat the percentage ofside effects is, and the out come of teh child not being vaccineed and getting the disease.


----------



## molly85

correction myself it can be given IV but multiple times. So the one offinjection is much easier and friendly. It just buildsupantibodies in the gut from what I can see and helps with bone structure. Here the Great ormond street link

https://www.gosh.nhs.uk/clinical_information/clinical_guidelines/cpg_guideline_00003


----------



## gilz82

Wow lovely bump Sequeena and SofieKirsten. Mine has grown a bit but is still pretty low doesn't come up to my boobs theres still a space :shrug:

Madcat only six weeks for me too on thursday or there abouts. I'm sure some of you girls will go earlier than that though.


----------



## molly85

thats a really scary thought gilz I'll prob be over a month behind you wahhhhhh


----------



## pinkclaire

I've got 12 weeks left! And although I'm not ready for another baby yet and still have lots to do (as well as a lot of cooking of baby to do) I am starting to get fed up of how uncomfortable I am and I know it's only going to get a lot worse!


----------



## molly85

I thought I'd got away with most of the pain once shegot big enough to sit in my pelvis properly Pah not a hope with a free floating baby, I'v now even started getting bump ache when trying to roll over


----------



## pinkclaire

It's a long time pregnancy isn't it! Then they make us go through labour to top it off lol.


----------



## molly85

deffinatly a system createdby a man lol.
Oh god yet another headache whereteh helldo they keep coming from?


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to be quite sad when you girls leave :( It's great you're going to see your babies soon :dance: but there will only be a few of us left :( Who am I gonna moan to?!


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't worry sequeena I'll still be here preaching to you all! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Thank god for that :haha: I need to be kept inline!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena you'll have to start recruiting to the thread :haha: 

We can come on and tell you how hard it is with no sleep and we wish we were pregnant again lol xx


----------



## DaretoDream

molly- it's just a site with info about vaccines- what is required in your state (over here in the us) and informs you of potential side affects- because our doctors sometimes leave them out. pwe have a right to be educated and know the potential hazards to these vaccines.

I have looked over a bunch- and we will only be doing what is required for schooling. But some of them like the chicken pox vaccine... Wtf? Seriously? Chicken pox? Pretty sure we can manage that. And the cervical cancer one (if a girl) will also be left out. Seen and heard too many horror stories. 

well stick with the ones that have been around for years. Not these new ones that probably still need tweeking.


----------



## molly85

vit ks been around for ages


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, that's one pair of pre-pregnancy jeans that are too tight! I think I'm down to one or two pairs that are actually comfortable, lol. I wonder if it's time to invest in maternity jeans....


----------



## PeanutBean

Some info on Vit K:
https://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/decisions/view-35
https://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol13No2/vitk.htm

Byron had the injection. He was delivered by ventouse so would be considered high risk anyway. I might just decide after the birth this time, see how things have gone and if there is no bruising or anything not bother with the injection. I'm not really concerned about the side effects though. Based on the NCT article if I were going to ff I might want to avoid the injection unless there had been trauma.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What's better, over the bump or under bump???


----------



## PeanutBean

Over the bump for me, under digs in and they fall down.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:thumbup: Thanks :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Im with peanut, overbump for me too, cant stand anything tight under it!:thumbup:


Im so P*ssed off with our tenants again. their rent was due yesterday, we gave them a days grace and told them we would collect it at 4pm today.
2pm we get a call saying they havent got the money, and can they pay some tomorrow and the rest on friday. (i saw my @rse with them over the phone:growlmad: before i passed it on to DH). they never paid up on time when they were paying, but the council pay it now, they said they hadnt had time to put the council cheque in the bank!.:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sequeena

What a load of shite. Surely the council can pay straight into your account? There's no need for them to have the cheque then pass it onto you. My rent goes out of our account on the 28th of each month, no need to get the money out anymore.

I smell a rat.


----------



## madcatwoman

when the tenants 1st took the house on they had to sign a document to say they money would go by direct debit into our a/c on the 5th of every month. well, it never did, usually up to a week late.

then they said it was easy for them to pay us by cash (????!!!!) (£600!!).

then they stopped working and claimed benifit. we were told by the council the cheque goes straight to the tenants (aparently it gives them sense of responsibility!). Only if the landlord has trouble with payment will the council set up a meeting to a arrange to the rent be paid direct to us.
they paid on time for the last 3 months, but we're back to normal again now, i'll be phoning the council in the morning to see what if anything can be done.
Its not right!

oh, and when we do collect the rent, we can never collect it before 5.30 on any day!..........now if theyre not working, surely any time of the day would never be a problem!!??


----------



## sequeena

Ugh, so sorry this is happening. How much do they actually get in housing benefit?


----------



## molly85

eugh Madcat, some of my fellow council tennants used to be like this, I used to pay about £5 over and by standing order every pay day so it was never in the bank long enough to get comfy.

I read that on the formula to peanut, thats why i clicked on teh GOSH link. steak home made wedges and mushroomsI think for tea. Wedges are on steak defrosted. WIsh I'd stop nibbling so I could appreciate it lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Ugh, so sorry this is happening. How much do they actually get in housing benefit?

since christmas they have had the council pay the full amount £600PM. this month is the 1st month the council are paying half the amount only, hence why we are not being paid on time once again.
it wouldnt be so bad, but none of this rent is profit for us, it only pays the mortgage. I hope the council can sort it out, mind you,nothing can be done about the other half of the money they owe us.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat sorry your tenants are being useless. I've had those tenants, thankfully my current guy is really good. 

I was just reading the NCT stuff about vitamin k, i think its something I'd be seriously advised to let the baby have, because of my blood thinning injections and him coming early as well.


----------



## madcatwoman

i guess if youre lucky to have good tenants, thats good, but personally i wish we had sold that house, its like a ball and chain!.
:wacko:

Bit worried about our stray cat. did i tell you we feed a stray?, she adopted us when we moved here, owner has told us he wants nothing to do with his cats(not his responsibility). so we feed, worm and house this cat in our greenhouse. She was very thin but we managed to fattern her up for the winter, but now shes lost the weight again, cant eat properly(but hungry), her paws look all greesy and today theyre bleeding, she also has a lump on her neck. We been trying to avoid going to the vets(its enough paying for our own two) but im going to have to see if i can grab this cat tomorrow morning and see if the vet will see her. shes 15yrs old and i have a horrible feeling im not going to like what the vet says, i guess he could keep her in, but im also wondering if hes going to tell me we should put her down!.


----------



## sequeena

Oh god bless that poor puss :(


----------



## molly85

Mad your doing a better job than the owner, and if the vet does say the worst its a one off bill and it won't have to suffer that cruel owner any more. 

Ohh just donea brilliant dinner of wedges, steak and shroooms I nearly went all funny over it.


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon that's so sad, worse still that her owner isn't even interested in her. If she is suffering maybe going to sleep would be the best thing for her. I understand how sad it is, we had to put our 11 month old pup to sleep nearly two years ago and it was horrible but the right thing for her.


----------



## molly85

has anyone seem nomore?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well I have been MIA over the weekend all down to the nesting am afraid :rofl: Yesterday we cleaned the cellar out....three trips to the tip and two trips to the charity shop later we were in some sort of organised order :) Then me and DH went to do a food shop and last night I had my balloon job I had booked once that was finished and collected at 7pm I crashed out and put my feet up....I was sooooooooooo exhausted. Today we went to see FIL and then I have spent a few hours this afternoon wading through storage boxes and re-organising more stuff :dohh: A very productive weekend imo :dance:

Lovely bumps Ozzie, Sofie and Sequeena :)

madcat I am so glad your MIL `sort of` behaved :hugs: sorry to hear about the cat :( hope the vet can help and its not too costly!

Glad you enjoyed your :cake: Peanut :) I have eaten FIVE doughnuts since yesterday :rofl: Delish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for the vitamin k jab, Oliver was FF and had after delivery as will Charlie :)

Ladies I took another naked bump pic on Friday 32wks :blush:....and have put my 26wk naked bump pic up for comparison....I dont think theres any difference :shrug:

So 1st pic 26wks and 2nd pic 32wks...ps excuse those fat thighs!
 



Attached Files:







Bump%2026wks[1].jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









Bump%2032wks%20[1].jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

madly I am jealous and secretly a little pleased with your weightloss we must be nearly the same size, you might be a bit smaller than me now. 
lovely bump though


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly :hugs:

I will see exactly how much I have gained at my MWs appointment on Thursday...last month it was only 4lb :shrug: I have been eating more `crap` this month in an attempt to gain more because although I am not anaemic the low energy level has really been getting to me because I struggle to eat :wacko: and felt if I carried on I might not have energy to push Charlie out :( I feel tons better tbh I think now the `stress` has lifted with work and everything I may gain some energy back....well I hope I do esp with all this nesting....gosh if this carries on for the next 6-8wks I will be exhausted....am like a dog with a bone, its gotta be done :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol youreminded our lab nested when she had her pups she ended up in a scrap under a privat hedge in the garden. lol we had to scoop all 8 pups out to go in her kennel


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bump Madly, think you are right though don't think it has changed in size much. You've been so busy this weekend, remember to take the next few days easier so that you don't over do it.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely bump Madly and no fat thighs (or at least no fatter than mine! :haha:) and I think I forgot to comment on Sofie's, you've really grown!

I've been getting my things ready for work tomorrow. Can't quite believe I had to try and get into the office every day this week plus MW on Tue morning, Leeds trip Tue afternoon, yoga Tue evening, aquanatal Wed morning, DH working late Mon and Thu and extra meetings Mon and Thu in the office PLUS all the actual handing over of my work. I am going to be a wreck!!! Just trying not to think about it all and manage as I go along. I got through London and it didn't kill me so I can do this too. At least I'll not be taking the dog all week.


----------



## molly85

and you can loaf for the following week peanut


----------



## PeanutBean

Can I ever! Except for taking the car for MOT on Wednesday (hopefully).


----------



## molly85

by wednesday u might want to move lol. not to far of course


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave: How's everyone today?

I'm rubbish, still curled up in my bed. Couldn't sleep last night at all, had to take more painkillers which then made me :sick: So currently curled up in a ball rocking back and forward so that I don't put pressure on any one point of my body for too long. If you could see me I probably look like a mental person :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Gilz:hugs: you looking special??. Youre in a right state arent you?. This lack of sleeping is no fun (i still seriously hope not one person comes up to us and says "should should get all your sleep in now".:growlmad:

I was real tired all day yesterday esp in the evening, DH pulled me off to bed at 9.45 as i was dropping off, i think my body reached its limit for how long it could stay awake without sleep, and didnt do so badly last night, got up twice, tosed and turned a bit but i did actually sleep.:sleep:

well, ive just fed&captured our stray kitty, shes in the garage:shrug:.shes got the vets at 10.20...Mmmm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Thanks for the bump comments :) I def havent changed but am def bigger than I was with Oliver :wacko: People are really noticing now .... not that it gets me a seat on the bus :nope: 

Peanut :wohoo: last week at work and I note you are coming to Leeds tomorrow :)

Gilz hon I didnt sleep very well last night either :hugs: Am not sure if I have another UTI :shrug: or wether its just Charlie and his position....def uncomfy :blush: I have MW on Thursday so will keep an eye on it and well she will check my urine anyways :thumbup: Are you working today? If not get some rest :kiss:

Molly hon def get those `migraines` checked out :thumbup:

Well it looks like :rain: here today all dark and overcast and because Oliver is going to MILs after school tom and I plan on staying in ALL day to clean the house and do some more tidying ( whilst my little helper isnt around :dohh: ) I have decided to take myself off today and am going to pop to see my Mum for the day :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yes Madcat I look properly "special" right now :haha: I hope things go ok for you at the vet today hon :hugs:

Madly I phoned in sick so no working for me today, I'll be seriously unpopular at work but I got my letter through from HR on Saturday confirming my new mat leave start date so I'm starting to reach the point where I don't care anymore. Have a nice day today and please take it easy tomorrow with the cleaning especially if you think you have a UTI :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Good for you gilz, we would al have been annoyed with you if you had gone into work today!!!!:haha: Youre too good an employee, the good ones always get taken advantage of.

god im ready for this baby to come out!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor gilz. It sucks to be so ill anyway but in pregnancy it's even worse and feels very unfair. :hugs: On the plus side you get to have a baby at the end of it. Sorry you're feeling so particularly awful today. :(

I'm on the train and physically exhausted already. Not a bad night but still very tired when my alarm went off. Had an anxiety dream about work despite trying hard not to worry about it.

Yes madly we're due in Leeds for a meeting tomorrow afternoon, at the uni probably. Long week.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: I know that feeling were work is concerned :( At least you can rest up now and its in yours and your LOs interest if I have learnt anything throughout all this crap its exactly that...take care of yourself because imo work wont :kiss:

I intend to take things really easy....I have my limits now :wacko: DH is off next Monday so am not attempting anything too strenous thats whats hes taking the day off work for :rofl: But the bulk is out of the way so now its just odd jobs :) Thank you :hugs:

Ladies after some weird movements yeaterday I think Charlie is breech :shrug: I def feel hiccups right way down in my pelvic bone and he gets them about a dozen times a day and I still did feel them down there after he made the biggest shuffle I have ever seen :shock: I thought he was trying to break free :haha: But he moves from left to right and when I cup `him` its really hard and I cant help thinking its his head....imo its too squishy to be his bum :shrug: and then I thought considering hiccups are against my pelvic bone as they have always been he could be laid on his side and am feeling his hips :shrug: PUZZLED!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The MW on Thursday said to me when I asked her his position that she couldnt tell because I had so many lumps and bumps :dohh: What the heck that was suppose to mean is anyones guess :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

:hugs: sorry you are feeling tired already Peanut, just think tho one week of exhaustion and then mat leave for months. 

If it wasn't for the fact it's just too early I'd be so happy if the jellybean came just now. On that note, does anyone know what the criteria for neonatal care are? What I mean is will the jellybean have to stay in if he's less than a certain weight or is it just very much based on how they are when they are delivered?

On the position thing Madly I sometimes think mws are as clueless as us. At my last hospital appointment where I had the scan the mw checked me and told me he was was head down. I expressed my surprise but happieness explaining he'd been breech since 16 weeks. I walked about 10 yards into the scan room, got scanned, still breech and radiographer said there's no way he turned round in the last minute the mw just got it wrong :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Fat lot of use she was then madly!!

i feel hiccups either vibrating in my very lower tummy or against one side of my pelvis or the other,..


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Exactly and my MW has already said shes pants at guessing where baby is lying :dohh:

The hiccups are soooooooo low down sometimes am sure they vibrate right out of me :rofl: which was why I always thought head down cause its exactly the same as Oliver and he was always head down :shrug: Charlie is right under my ribs as we speak maybe he has a big butt or its his side am feeling :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies!

Wow I am seriously brain frazzled trying to remember what I read! I really need to get my head together lol.

Cat at the vets, good luck!

Um, Gilz, dont worry about phoning in sick, its not important in the long run and will be forgotten about soon, You take care of yourself, your having a seriously hard time, you deserve some rest! As for neonatal, I believe its more to do with their breathing and feeding. If they are a low weight they will like to see that the baby is feeding efficiently I believe, but I'm not a hundred percent sure on it all! Might be worth asking your consultant? It'll put your mind at rest.

Peanut, last week at work, thats amazing! I hope this week flies by, I am hoping the next 6 weeks fly by until I leave lol.

Speaking of work, I have my appraisal in a min, fun!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Loads to catch up onb there!
Lovely bumps everyone.
Gilz its so awful you're feeling so bad.I think you should be getting signed off work altogether until your leave kicks in.You and jellybean are all that matter,f**k work,its really not important in the greater scheme of things.x

Wow peanut,last wk of work,soooo exciting!!!!

My lo is still definately head down,and has moved from whatever position she was in,I think head was engaged on fri/sat.I could barely walk and everytime I did even 5 mins of housework I got horrendous cramps.
I seem back to normal now thank god,definately don't want an early baby!

We were up in belfast yesy for my nephews 1st birthday.the boys had a ball,bouncy castles etc!!

Madcat,yes you can do it!!!!!Its starting to really hit home now,can't believe we're down to 6wks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, ive brought home a little body to bury in the field:nope:
had such a horrid time at the vets, really need to pull myself together sometime soon or i'll be in early labour!.


----------



## vbaby3

AW no madcat,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope you're ok lovie.xx


----------



## madcatwoman

i'll be ok, i knew thats what the vet was going to say, i had a pocket stuffed with tissues ready. I dont know why we do it to ourselves with pets, not that this one even legally belonged to us!


----------



## molly85

MAdcat it's in a clean safe space now. try not to be to upset. Hugs

Well I am now up and wiating for a doctors call back on this sodding headache/migraine. I know it's bad when I want chocolate for breakfast matt some how knew and came home with a bag of minstrels.

I also called in sick because I knowthat if I went in I would not get out and would end up in a ball of tears. So here I sit in our darkened living room cricket on low and waiting. They better not send me to the hospital again I would not be pleased asthere is sod all they can do there with bright lights and noisy wards


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning morning morning all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy last week at work Peanut :happydance:

Glitz and Molly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hope baby is not breach, Madly!!!

Madcat, good on you for capturing the kitty. Mine is still in heat, but she's not so bad atm. Doesn't want anything to with other cats, just shows her bum to the dog and DH :rofl:

As for me, sleep is elusive and uncomfortable. DH has a chest infection so I'm trying not to face him while I sleep and he's SNORING because of it. Been weepy lately. Very weepy. Feeling useless and sad and worried about EVERYTHING! :dohh: I need to snap out of it!

Anyways, hope everyone has a good week :kiss:


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh one of my BnB friends (she managed to get her self kicked off lol) has just had her baby boy 36 hours from first contraction to his appearence 1st one as well so not bad at all. So pleased for her, and will hopefully get to meet them both in the summer when we take abby to see family in liverpool


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: madcat

and for you Ozzie :hugs:

Vbaby, birthday party sounds amazing!

Molly congrats to your friend! 36 hours, phew sounds ages lol


----------



## vbaby3

I'm just having my 1st cup of raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## molly85

well at 10pm last night the contractions last night weren't that bad going from 4-8 minutes apart. they had been like that all day so she was reasonably comfy. she didn't have anyof this contactions for days stuff. I am waiting to find out when it upped a gear but she text me half an hour after he was here


----------



## molly85

hows it taste vbaby? and when are you meant tostart that stuff?


----------



## vbaby3

It tastes kinda like weak ribena,I quite like it.
Everyone seems to have a different opinion on when you should start it,in my last pregnancy doc said start at about 34wks so I'm almost there now.
Will just have 1 cup a day for a couple of wks then gradually increase it.
Thats great news about your friend,hope they're both doing well!


----------



## molly85

from what i can tell yup, she will prob be home tonight. must have a look at this stuff.

Eugh bloody nausea. I am not tierd at the moment so dnt want to sleep


----------



## madcatwoman

what does rasberry leave tea do?, i dont like hot drinks, can you have it as a cold drink?.


----------



## gilz82

Someone else can answer what it does cos I'm not sure but I know you can get capsules too Madcat so you don't need to drink it.


----------



## madcatwoman

if it does something i like the sounds of, i'll be taking it in one form or the other!.

I have my MW tomorrow, and A.N classes start 23rd of this month(they finally told me)...Mmmm.


----------



## gilz82

I just googled it and it's supposed to help do something to your uterus so it can make labour shorter apparently. 

I've got antenatal classes starting soon to, the 16th I think. I honestly don't have any idea what to expect :blush: are you going to NHS ones Madcat or NCT ones?


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh you can get capsules if you don't fancy drinking it.
Google for a better description of what it does,but it basically conditions your uterus for labour and supposedly shortens labour i think!!
Can't say whether it works or not as I used it both times so have nothing else to compare it to,but it can't do any harm I reckon!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH, ok.

NHS ones (as far as i know) gilz, its all done&organised by my nhs midwife anyway. some people say theyre a waste of time, i'll give 'em a go anyway.


----------



## gilz82

I'm going to nhs ones too. None of my friends locally bothered going so don't know what they are like but I'll go give them a bash. I just think the more info I can get the better. 

Are you going on your own or is your DH going with you?


----------



## molly85

ohh i start mine next week, they are physio first then on to the proper ones with matt and a natural birthing one most are at the beginning of april.

Wow Abby is a total wriggler this afternoon. 

I am on sofa/bed rest for teh next 24 hours. If teh head doesn't improve I think I am going in to the GPOfor a volterol and and antiemetic jab nice. I haven'tcalled work am a bit of a wimp in that department


----------



## molly85

Why wouldn't you go if it's your first, it's free for god sake and you get time off work lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh ours are at night Molly so no time off work for them. A few of my friends dont drive so think that contributed to them not going as they aren't in the village we live in so it'd mean getting buses back and forward at night when they were knackered after work. 

Is your head feeling any better hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

not great but have remained mostly on the sofa except to shower and dress. I have had 12 hours sleep and thats where my body said enoughs enough. so just been on here. I need more fluids but as usual with these things its astruggle to get enough down. and really don't fancy the calpol.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow you are doing better than me I've not had a shower yet. I'm slowly trying to work myself up to that.


----------



## molly85

i had to re rincemy hair as i left conditioner in.

Bleugh now I have period type pains. I think this my version of BH's so far from a happy joyus day.

Gilz just have a bath far less stress invloved.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear about the cat madcat :hugs:

Hope your work appraisal went well pink!

Sorry your still feeling crap Molly and Gilz :hugs:

vbaby glad you mentioned raspberry tea :) kept meaning to ask but as per have kept forgetting it do so :dohh: Think I will have a mooch at the upermarket at the weekend am persuming I can buy in form of teabag from the upermarket and not some specialist shop like H&B :shrug:

Gilz and madcat we did the nhs classes when expecting Oliver and I thought there were really good :)


----------



## madcatwoman

time for a bath for me:nope:
think im ready for a new day and a better one hopefully. DH came home and burried kitty, planted a flower&left a stone kitty monument to mark it. Horrible seeing her little body again. Even DH had a few tears (a 1st, i always take the mickey out of him and say he wasnt in the queue when they gave out emotions).

So that as they say is that.


----------



## vbaby3

Madly make sure its raspberry leaf tea you get and not just raspberry tea.I think you might be able to get in tesco,they didn't have any in mine though so I did get a box in holland and barretts.
The box will last though as I'll only be on 1 a day for a couple of wks,and then gradually up it.
Molly hope you feel better soon.
Period type cramps seem to be my version of bh's too,i've never had the tightenings,but have had cramps since 30 wks.
Going for a shower now,and then tv for the night.chat tmorrow girls.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh cheers for that vbaby :) I will do :thumbup:

I have BHs in form of period pains too and ouch am sure there are way worse than contractions I had with Oliver :wacko:

Have a lovely eve :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> time for a bath for me:nope:
> think im ready for a new day and a better one hopefully. DH came home and burried kitty, planted a flower&left a stone kitty monument to mark it. Horrible seeing her little body again. Even DH had a few tears (a 1st, i always take the mickey out of him and say he wasnt in the queue when they gave out emotions).
> 
> So that as they say is that.

:hugs: hon you go have a bath and put your feet up :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Re raspberry leaf tea got this as a recommendation from online :thumbup:

32 weeks with one a cup a day
2 cups from 34 weeks
3 from 36
and 4 from 38.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. Big :hugs: to the bereaved, blue and poorly. I'm home. Boy and dog fed, I've had a bagel. Have to put nappy wash on and hang out the load that washed today.

As it happens I got my rlt tablets today. Doubt I'll like to drink it and the capsules aren't veggie so called in the local veggie shop for some. They are a uterine tonic supposed to help with contractions by strengthening the uterus. Some people notice more bh/cramps. I've not taken them before. Most things I've read say from 32 weeks, this bottle says 30 weeks. Also got a reply from Neal's Yard about my bath herbs so can order those now. Last night I ordered the mattress protector and I think something else...

Have felt like she's been trying to engage in my bladder today. So much discomfort but the pressure isn't very low. Will find out if she's breech or ceph tomorrow. Such a tiring busy day...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Somethings been going on here too Peanut....am not convinced Charlie is breech because of those hiccups right low in my pelvic area :dohh: I have felt a lot of pressure today :blush: and have found it hurts to lift anything like the washing basket :wacko: or my niece :shrug: My MW admits to not been able to tell really well which way baby is lying so am not sure considering the MW last Thursday and her examination I will find out....maybe once I go into labour and they see his head or feet :rofl:


----------



## molly85

oh i've a week or so to get some.

what else is on teh list to get babys shifted. I know a nice bit of sperm to the cervix is reccomneded not sure how to get it there yet lol. If we go for that am using the soft cups I have left to extend the life at the cervix lol. thats how she was made thats how she will come out. Not sure on vindaloos


----------



## sequeena

hehehehehehhe !! Notice something girlies? SSH madly!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

You've got a blue bump! I didnt even know you had a scan today!


----------



## sequeena

Whee!! It wasn't an anomaly scan, it was for the kidneys (which there are 2 of!!) and the fluid. Still low fluid though, it's called oligohydramnios :wacko: but it's going to be monitored so hopefully all will be ok. It looks like my waters went when I had the bleed and have been trickling since. He's still on target though and kicking away merrily so that's good!


----------



## gilz82

Aw congrats Sequeena on two kidneys and your blue bump :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:

Did Madly predict you correctly, it was so long ago I forget now :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Yup she got me right! I had a feeling all along that he's a boy, I just knew it!

My mum is beyond happy. My niece is having a girl and I'm having a boy. Best of both worlds :flower:


----------



## molly85

Aww sequeena, I ddnt notice and forgot it was checkup day. 

Well we have moved on to real lightheaded ness. We have agreed to have takeaway one day every other week when matts off and I can't finish my tikka masala and all teh trimmings jet again. more because I thought I'd end up face first in it than because I wasn't hungry enough. I'll give it to 9.30 then call work to update them on if I will be fit tomorrowme thinks not but got to give it a chance.


----------



## gilz82

Quite right Molly take it easy and if you aren't up to work then don't go hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

thanks hun


----------



## PeanutBean

Woo sequeena!!

Evening primrose oil (orally and vaginally) is supposed to help with softening the cervix.


----------



## pinkclaire

That's amazing news Sequeena so pleased for you! 

Molly hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I had a strange and slightly profound dream which woke me at about 6 and I couldn't get back to sleep. Felt so dizzy and now been running between bowl of cereal and toilet bowl unsure what will have most success. :sick: Finally eaten something so hoping sick will stay at bay.

This is what I get for one day in the office.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut hope the cereal doesn't make a reappearance!

I'm back at work today, thought i had really important data to send today so dragged my butt out of bed and into work even though i feel totally hellish only to find out my stupid pregnancy brain is out by a week and it's not due to go til next tuesday :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh rubbish!

I've had toast now. Crossing my fingers. Feel very off but MW at 9.15 so need to get in the shower.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Oh no sorry to hear about the :sick: Peanut I hope your cereal stays down :hugs:

Oh poor Gilz ... pregnancy brain does leave alot to answer for imo :hugs:

Oh no sleep here :cry:

I had severe pains :blush: yesterday and put it down to the olde SPD could hardly walk never mind up the stairs and as for lifting even the lightest of things well NO GO :nope: Took two paracetamol before bed last night but failed to get comfy....felt light headed laid on my back and it was so excruciating to lay on either side thus squashing my pelvis together :cry: I even tried lying with a pillow rammed between my thighs but still so so very painful! Well I think the paracetamols kicked in a little after lots of tossing and turning and I managed a sort of half of side half on back sort of postion :dohh: THEN I felt charlie move up from in my pelvis and the pain went :wacko: not totally but it certainly damn well eased :thumbup: So although am sat here and the pains are still there it feels more like when yoy have a trapped nerve and all the bits surrounding are sore iykwim so I am guessing my little man has been trying to engaged hence why his poor mammmy has been walking about crippled :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Mornin all!

well, im up dressed and showered, just need to eat. Hope your MW appointment goes good peanut, i have mine at 2.30 today, im hoping she can tell me how baby is lying so i can stop guessing.

Gilz, i forgot to answer your Q yesterday. My A.N classes are girls only. They do do a later one for couples but told me alot of girls just like to go to them without the men there, so i opted for that. I think DH would have liked to have gone, but when i told him the couples classes goes on for weeks he decided against it.


----------



## PeanutBean

I posted in your journal Madly, but my pelvis is getting painful at night (not as bad as you by any stretch but I guess it's that time of pregnancy).

Mw was ok. Ish. I've posted full details in my journal but good stuff is baby is head down and not breech and vertical so all good there. Some GBS issues making me wonder if I'm going to be having a fight to get the homebirth after all. We'll see...

I feel rotten. Going to try and cook and eat a full meal now in the hope of getting through the rest of the day. I've decided it's not worth going into the office now, my train to Leeds is at half 12 so by the time I got there I'd be coming back. Best go sort food out though or I'll not have time to eat! I haven't actually been sick yet so fingers crossed more food will keep it all at bay. Just reinforces that I've been right all this time to work from home though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck at the MW madcat!


----------



## madcatwoman

Just read your journal peanut, funny, they seem ready enough to push the Antibiotics on you whether you want them or not, so they must feel strongly about it, BUT they wont test us for it which indicates to me that they dont see it as something important.:wacko:

Hoping my samples are still clear, i have to stop eating anything sugary on the day i do mine. Last time i had a bowl of cereals in the morning topped with sugar and it showed up in my sample, they asked what i had eaten and said it was probably that, so ive stopped eating them on the day of doing a sample and my results have been fine.

Terrible though, im soooooo ticklish on my stomach, any slight touch or them using the doppler and i tense up:haha:, but i really want her to feel for the baby today gawd help me.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut sorry about the whole GBS issue causing you more problems now hon :hugs:

Madcat hope the mw goes well today, just try to think not tickley thoughts so you can find out where Baby B is :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Madcat hope the mw goes well today, just try to think not tickley thoughts so you can find out where Baby B is :haha:

LOL:haha: thats easy said than done, it kills me!. its the only time DH touches my bump is when he thinks i need a good tickling!


----------



## molly85

I'm up brilliant, I know its not early but for someone who is meant tobe sleeping this isdaft. Abby has finally joined the rest of the babies in lieing badly thus not letting me sleep properly she obviously doesn;t like sharing space with a tikka massala strange child.

Peanut not read your journal yet but matt has vetoed getting tested in the opinion if it was that bad it would be on the always offered list. He's usually up for every test under the sun lol.

Gilz thank god it's not just me with super baby brain. Watchin OBEM now. Jeeez not enough midwives now that scares me


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same but with either side of my neck, i can't stand getting touched there it's so tickly for me. Thankfully that's not an area that needs to be touched much :haha:

Madly sorry you had a rubbish night, i'm glad Charlie moved up a bit so you could get a little more comfortable :hugs:

Oh yeah Molly that did worry me slightly last night when they kept going on about being at "amber alert" with the shortage of midwives!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Ladies!

I am at work, I cant stop eating at the moment, I am going to has a 10lb baby at this rate!

Sorry about your hips matcat, I can remember that feeling from James, just exactly what you described so you have my biggest sympathys! Mine went a few days after birth though, so just think about how its not forever and there is an end to the pain :hugs:

Peanut sorry your feeling :sick: last week though not long left!

Good luck girls who have their midwife appointments, I have mine tomorrow!


----------



## sequeena

Bacon sandwiches this morning eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## molly85

Shut up sequeena that sounds yummy lol. I'm doing my resting as I have been waiting months to go to the footy tonight and am sure as hell not missing it. After last nights BH's we might be in the family stand so I can move


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I am such a tickley person. People close to me no better than to try as I will hit, punch, kick, anything. I hate it, it makes me feel sick. Evben Byron has to learn he can't go near my feet. I am also always itchy, like there are always 4 places or so on my body at any one time that need a scratch. I saw a programme once about a genetic condition which makes the person itchy all the time and I reckon I'm at the milder end of that spectrum!

Anyway, despite all that my bump is never tickly! :lol: Often with an itch though. Instead I always find palpation somewhat uncomfortable.

The GBS thing is nuts. Every study says a positive test anytime before 35 weeks gives no indication of carrier status at birth. Therefore I don't consider myself to BE GBS positive. :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

Peanut its the only bit of the scan i'm not looking forward to is the prodding. The flaming doppler nearly disappears into my belly button.

Shoot i have just realised the midwife ddnt cover kick counting grrrrrr. it was meant to start at 28 weeks. I am seeing her a week tomorrow they like leaving these things a bit bloody late


----------



## sequeena

Noooo Molly I have been dreaming about my bacon :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( Caught DH's cold. Yay for me! Sniffles and sore throat. Joy of joys. MW on Friday, gotta remember to ask about the kicks and some other stuff. Hope everything is going well for everyone else, despite the aches and pains :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Oh I dreamt about yelling at my boss lol.

I'm on a de hairing mission. I use nairso presently look like a fairy cake lol. GOt to bake while it works lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh i tend to leave de-fuzzing as long as i can get away with it these days :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

OH its just the worst thing when the MW starts prodding me with her hand, she looks at me and i have to say "Sorry, im just real ticklish there!".
But thats not all, sometimes baby B does some funny movements with hands or feet on my sides or down by my hips and that tickles the life out of me too, but from the inside!.

Madly, the hips thing is cruisifying isnt it. i had a bad night again with mine, tossed and turned all night long. i did finally sleep but when i woke up i was slightly on my side and slightly on my bump, so baby must have been feeling a bit squashed.

Well, ive pee'd in my pot. and have now just eaten my cadburys cream egg, have also cleaned all upstairs.


----------



## molly85

SO do I gilz thats why I looked like a fairy cake lol. I even did the tummy fuzz lol half of it has refussed to budge hope I did a better job on the legs lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh i've been too scared to touch the tummy fuzz, i'm hopin once the baby comes it'll all just fall back out since it never used to be there!


----------



## pinkclaire

My motto is if you cant see it its not there :haha: My hubby said but I can lol. Screw him, he doesnt know how awkward it is, and we've been through childbirth together where I pood myself in front of him, I'm passed carry about a bit of fuzz :haha:

All my tummy hair went back to normal after james! It went Hairy a lot quicker this time though!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm not alone! :happydance: Do you girls think you get more hairy if you're having a boy?


----------



## pinkclaire

made no difference to me Ozzie!


----------



## gilz82

I've nothing to compare it to on the boys vs girsl thing, but the rate of growth is the thing that keeps me amused.

Eyebrows, lady garden and hair on my head seems to be growing super fast :haha:

Leg hair and belly hair much slower for some reason :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

God, i shaved down there last night:blush:, i always do before a MW appoint, well...you never know do you?.. its so damned difficult these days. Looked like something had died in the bath:haha:(sorry).
i have more tummy hair too, its not horrendous, but i do notice it.

On the upside, last year i decided to grow my hair, its lovely and long these days, pregnancy did wonders for that!.

i wish my nails would stop growing though!


----------



## sequeena

madcat I had an internal yesterday and I'd not shaved down there or my legs!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

With my first I was terrible, I always went trimmed, this time I couldnt care less!

With James I had terrible skin, really spotty, awful hair, this time I've got more of the 'glow' I was expecting last time! My hair (on head!) is in really good condition and so is my skin for me!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Thats great news sequeena,glad baby has 2 kidneys and you're team blue!!!!

Peanut good news baby is right way round,must read your journal now.x

Madly apparently 2nd and subsequent babies can engage and disengage,my lo was definately engaged on friday/saturday and must have slipped back up sat night coz I was ok sunday again.I still have a lot of pressure,but fri/sat I literally couldn't walk and the only place I could sit was on the kitchen chairs with my legs wide open!

I de fuzz every wk end,had let it go for a few wks but decided I wanna keep everything in check in case I go early,don't wanna be trying to de fuzz from scratch when in labour lol!!
And I definately will not go to deliver with hairy lady garden and legs!!Don't care if it takes 2 hrs in between contractions,I will de fuzz!!
A big hairy lady garden must also be rather unpleasant when you get all the post birth bleeding!
Did you girls see an april sweet pea baby has been born?
I haven't posted on there since the beginning,just saw it there 1 baby born,4 wks early!

Well I was out in my friends house this morning for a couple of hrs,home now and me and boys had dinner in the afternoon coz we're making millions of pancakes later for our tea!Mmmm banana pancakes with maple syrup,delish!

Good luck at mw madcat,hope baby b is head down and ready to engage!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh and I definately noticed a difference in the rate of hair growth on my legs,its definately growing back slower and thinner this time.
With the boys pregnancies I was like a beast lol!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: LMAO vbaby you sound just like me....I WILL NOT give birth unless I have detrimmed every last bit of my body esp these legs and lady garden and I am too doing this weekly now cause heaven forbid if I went into labour early I would def not be going into hospital until both of those tasks were somehow complete :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

I just have no shame :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon I commented in your journal :hugs:

vbaby I think he was def engaged last night OMFG the pain was sooooooooooooo bad and then as I say when I was sort of laid in a strange position not really on my back but not on my side either I felt his bum bounce up into my ribs and I got this strange feeling like the pain had been relieved...when I dared to move I realised I could quiet easily albeit still a little sore....the little monkey I have now realised hes done this a few times hence the odd day of walking like I have been :sex: all night :rofl: The little monkey is def head down in this case :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh pink I cant bare to have any hair :blush: so its the norm for me to shave every two weeks ish but right now IT HAS TO BE TRIMMED :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Peanut hon I commented in your journal :hugs:
> 
> vbaby I think he was def engaged last night OMFG the pain was sooooooooooooo bad and then as I say when I was sort of laid in a strange position not really on my back but not on my side either I felt his bum bounce up into my ribs and I got this strange feeling like the pain had been relieved...when I dared to move I realised I could quiet easily albeit still a little sore....the little monkey I have now realised hes done this a few times hence the odd day of walking like I have been :sex: all night :rofl: The little monkey is def head down in this case :thumbup:

Thats identical to how I was on friday,I seriously thought she was coming!Then sun morning I could miraculously walk again!The swollen foo foo I was talking about on fri was also gone on sunday!


----------



## pinkclaire

ok I'm not that bad then, I probably defuzz around 2 weeks!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah me too vbaby...I was so worried last night I have been feeling so heavy for days and also swollen but I def know I felt him move up last night at the same time as the pain easing....Am pleased hes the right way around :dance: was getting a little worried and hes also trying to break free :haha: so thats good also....am hoping to avoid those probs I had with Oliver, seems like am well on my way even if it is damn painful :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh pink I cant bare to have any hair :blush: so its the norm for me to shave every two weeks ish but right now IT HAS TO BE TRIMMED :rofl:

I found a really easy way to sort the lady garden.I use dh's head trimmers or whatever you call them.I don't put an attachment on them so they're basically cutting to the skin.I lie on the bed on a towel and basically do it by feel.If you take your time you won't miss any and you can certaintly feel if you have!
So no awkward trying to look in mirrors,or dangerous razor blades lol!
I then just give my side burns a quick go with my razor lol!!!
Voila nice bare lady garden!!


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad: I have sugar in my wee:growlmad:

theyre sending me for bloods on monday and a GTT drink.

im also confused. She did have a feel for baby b, and said she thinks he's breech. she felt something hard up by my ribs and let me have a feel too.
but what i cant understand is if he's head upwards, why was the HB still found between my tummy button and my pelvis?? - wouldnt his bum be down there/feet etc?.
I also feel hiccups vibrating in my pelvis, i told her this, she said it could be my own pulse i feel, (a rather strong one i would have to add).

what can i expect from the GTT madly?


----------



## vbaby3

Aw no madcat,but from where you're describing your movements etc,it sounds like my baby,and the hard lump under my ribs is the bum.so maybe she's wrong,but even if he is still breech he has a couple wks left to turn down.
The docs thought shay was breech at about this stage and gave me a quick scan and he wasn't,so they do get it wrong.Don't know how baby hicccups could be mistaken for your own pulse lol!!

I had the gtt done at 24wks,I just had to drink a certain amount of lucozade,wait an hr and then they took bloods.It does seem to be different in different hospitals though,madlys sounded horrible.


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:well, the hiccups i feel are real strong, like a vibration against my pelvic bone, DH even watched my tummy go with them one night.
If he was breech that would mean we are currently finding his HB by his bum!
She did say they would send me for a scan if they thought he was breech next time, to be honest though id rather they didnt say anything to us unless they felt sure!.

Im hoping i dont have diabeties:growlmad:,i like so few foods as it is theres not alot to cut out!.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat i hope the sugar in your wee isn't anything serious and just a wee one off weird thing.

On Baby B being breech i honestly wouldn't worry about it based on where you say you feel movements and the hiccups it sounds like he's not breech.

When i was at the hospital a fortnight ago the mw got really peeved cos she told me the jellybean was head down and i questioned her on it. Sure enough walked 10 yards to get scanned two minutes after she'd examined me and he was sleeping feet next to his head completely frank breech. There is no way he'd just turned round so mw's do just get it wrong sometimes.

If you have a gentle prod about your bump, without tickling yourself :haha:, if you can feel what you think is his bum and push it ever so gently the whole baby should move, if you are pushing the head part then none of the rest of the bump moves.

I can do it a teeny bit with the jellybean and you can clearly see his head move even closer to my ribs, which is gross, but if you gently touch the head end you can't see any movement lower down.

When is your next mw appointment?


----------



## madcatwoman

im starting to have fortnightly appointments from now on gilz, next one in two weeks/22nd.

im sat here with hiccups banging against my pelvis again!.

hope i dont have the diabeties though

i did have some good news however, baby b is finally measuring bang on at 34 weeks.


----------



## molly85

Madly don'tworry on the test between madly and I the over GTT'd people we discovered her test was rank being the glucose shot where as mine was lucosade. lucosade was far nicer apparently so make sure you get that. 

Well I have had a nap on matts lap and wasrudly awoken by work leaving a message on my phone, I have no credit on it so can't check at the moment I am now due to to have 2 days off which isclearly in my rota and the boss knows I am due to take some. feeling half crap but really wanted to go to the footy so won't be put off. I have been to 2 matches this season and we live 5 mintues walk from the stadium


----------



## gilz82

What footie you going to watch Molly?


----------



## madcatwoman

god, had my pancakes!. BIG mistake. im going to explode:haha:
had one with sugar&lemon and one with choc icecream, if my sugar levels werent buggered before they certainly are now!.

anyone finding theyre going for a No2 even more regually than before they were pregnant??


----------



## gilz82

Yay for pancakes Madcat :wohoo: 

On the poop front nope not me. I can barely go and I'm eating beans like they are going out of fashion, drinking loads of water and plenty of fruit. Still nothing :shake:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Aw Madcat i hope the sugar in your wee isn't anything serious and just a wee one off weird thing.
> 
> On Baby B being breech i honestly wouldn't worry about it based on where you say you feel movements and the hiccups it sounds like he's not breech.
> 
> When i was at the hospital a fortnight ago the mw got really peeved cos she told me the jellybean was head down and i questioned her on it. Sure enough walked 10 yards to get scanned two minutes after she'd examined me and he was sleeping feet next to his head completely frank breech. There is no way he'd just turned round so mw's do just get it wrong sometimes.
> 
> If you have a gentle prod about your bump, without tickling yourself :haha:, if you can feel what you think is his bum and push it ever so gently the whole baby should move, if you are pushing the head part then none of the rest of the bump moves.
> 
> I can do it a teeny bit with the jellybean and you can clearly see his head move even closer to my ribs, which is gross, but if you gently touch the head end you can't see any movement lower down.
> 
> When is your next mw appointment?

:wohoo: going on this theory Gilz I def have an head down Charlie cause I have done this and boy does he hate me poking his bottom :rofl:

madcat I hope the GTT is nothing to worry about :hugs: Like Molly said we worked out that I was given a nasty glucose drink where as everyone else had lucozade :wacko: if theres an option go for lucozade if not then make sure the glucose drink is cold and down it in one go :thumbup: At the first GTT the drink was at room temp and I sipped but I faired up so much better the second time around with a cold drink and downing the damn thing :thumbup: Some people dont find it all that bad but I think for me it was in my mind what GD meant to me because of course my experience with Oliver....not everyone has that experience and if you should have GD then it can be controlled very well :thumbup: As you know my issue was because I was undiagnosed and it was uncontrolled which was why I went all out to make sure I was checked properly this time....hon am sure it will be ok :hugs:

Oh vbaby I find myself in all sorts of positions these days to ensure I am fuzz free :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are having pancakes tomorrow night for tea :) because Oliver went to MILs for tea after school and my plan was spag bol which I burnt so it was all stuck to the pan :dohh: I `thought` I had left it on a low heat to simmer but no silly me left it on high and it was all stuck to the pan with far too many black bits for my liking so DH has promised me a chinese instead :dance: I have spent 5.5hrs cleaning the house today so I do really deserve it :thumbup: I will be so glad when my nesting instinct has been appeased and I can relax a little on the cleaning front cause right now once I start I cant seem to stop :rofl:

Tomorrow I am cleaning the oven and I also have two storage boxes to sort through....oh and am minding my niece for a few hours :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My DH has burned onions for spag bol TWICE in the same night :dohh: Alcohol+cooking=dumb!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, re- the poop thing,ive only noticed a change in the last 2-3 weeks and im not eating any more fibre than usual!. its good though!:haha:

Madly, hope they give me lucozade, i dont want anything that might make me feel sicky. If my diet does need controlling i hope they dont cut out the few things that i do like, im so fussy, theres more in the world i dont like than i do like!!, you wouldnt believe it. I feel like todays appointment was a bit dissapointing really!:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozziehunni I wasnt drunk just stupid :haha:

madcat hon I`m sure everything will be ok ..... theres a high percentage of ladies whos tests are negative even with dodgy pee samples :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Stupid bloke:wacko:

i went into our co op to get some vegetable oil after my MW appointment.
im in an isle and the bloke next to me says.."excuse me, can i get past?".. so i stepped back(plenty of space), and he's says "couldnt get past your bump!".
So i just did a sarcastic smile. 
Then he says "do you know what your having", so i said "yes, a boy", he looks at me strange and says "are you sure, usually girl bumps are 'out here' and boy bumps go widthways", so i said "yes, im sure, more so after two scans confirming it", he says " oh i think you could be in for a suprise!"

all that bullsh*t from a total stranger, never ceases to amaze me.:shrug::wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The cheek of some people :nope:


----------



## gilz82

Madly some people are just unbelievable!! I don't understand why pregnancy makes people think they can be so bloody rude :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

What's with all the glucose pee and GTTs?! I don't remember so many people having the tests last pregnancy. Maybe there've been some dodgy packets of dipstick reading glucose wrong!

Madcat I think your MW is wrong from what you say. It can be hard to tell sometimes depending on the other ways the baby is lying. My MW had a really good feel. She basically grasped round the head at the bottom and gave it a good wiggle to feel sure it was a head. I don't think she would've been certain otherwise.

Well I am injured. What started as an ache in my side before yoga this evening has now led to some degree of immobility in that I can hardly move without it absolutely killing me! I think I've realised that my side was probably pulled when on the bus today (stood of course) stretched out between two bars when it suddenly lurched round a corner. Not impressed. If this is a real pull it could take days, weeks to heal. I remember when I sprained my wrist and it took months to get anywhere near normal. What if I can't swim tomorrow? :( I'm going to put a lavendar heat pack on it when I go to bed - I need to be able to rest it on my side and make sure it doesn't sit on my bump. Hope to god it's not bad and just settles over night but it's got exponentially more painful over the past hour or two.


----------



## molly85

Awww peanut we got back from the footy ALdershot v Torquay witrh abbys baby kit I know its sad but seemed nessicary molly is now wearing as an example and is way to comfy in it lol. 
I have now disabled myself or I should say abby has. I can't wear my brace as she is crushed by it so walking without it is still agony, Decided to go see doc as i was in agony waddlingup the road within seconds. I think we all need to be checked into a hospital somewhere until babies are about 4 lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow I was really crying with pain last night! I could lie, roll, sit, stand without agony. Got really stressed about it. The heat pack didn't help. Bit improved this morning. I can take a deep breath now without it hurting too much and can manage moving position more easily though it's still pretty painful. Can't decide is swimming will be really good or really bad for it...


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut i'm sorry you are in so much pain, is it worth seeing a dr or do you think it's definitely muscular?

Since your weight is supported while swimming, it might help with whatever muscle you have hurt but take it really easy just incase.

I feel horrible today, won't bore you with why it's just the usual. We also have two inches of snow so the roads were chaos today on the way to work. Oh and don't get me started on work, i got full blown super attitude yesterday because i've brought the date of my mat leave forward. Don't think i helped the situation by telling them they were lucky that i wasn't signed off sick from right now let alone the end of march!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz your work sucks! Sorry you feel bad. :hugs:

I'm sure mine is muscular. I was briefly fearful of kidney as it's the same place bug pressing it doesn't hurt one bit, it's only when I'm using the muscle. I guess I should go swimming but tell the mw and take it easy with any moves causing pain. It's always better to gently exercise sore muscles isn't it?


----------



## gilz82

As long as you take it nice and gently i think generally it's thought to be helpful. But as i'm sure you are very aware pregnancy bodies don't necessarily do the same thing as a normal body would :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!

Gilz, i cant believe how your work are treating you,to be honest you should be seeing a doctor to be signed off, youre in no fit state to be working up to your mat leave anyway. Just goes to show what sort of company youre working for really!!(i know that type well).

Peanut, sorry youre feeling so, well, erm immobile, wonder what you have done, or pulled?. thats not good!.

I was up super early but managed to nod off again sitting upright watching tv.
Baby B poked what ive always thought was his bottom out just under my ribs this morning, so gilz- i did the "bottom test"-gently pushing down, and yes it did spring up again and above all, it just feels like a bottom,i feel 99.99%sure MW got it totally wrong yesterday. and my hiccups in the pelvis are definately NOT my pulse, that i am sure of. I never had any reason to think he was breech before, i dont know why we dont trust our own bodies more.


----------



## gilz82

I think you are right to trust your gut feelings about where Baby B is Madcat. 

I think in general we are all too eager to just accept what medical proffesionals tell us to be true, but this is even worse when we are pregnant, especially first babies as we have nothing else to compare against.

After the mw getting it totally wrong about what position the jellybean was in the other week, i'm now more inclined to question what they tell me.

On the up side if they still seem to think Baby B is breech at your next appointment you'll get to have another scan. Hopefully it'll show you are right but you'll get another wee peek at your baby :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yeh, be nice to squeeze in one last scan lol!, but i'll walk into that scan betting a £10'er that he's the right way up, i know what im feeling in there, as i sit here typing i can feel a leg pushing around up by my ribs pushing the bottom out further.

Be nice to get monday out of the way too with this GTT test, i hope its negative, its going to be an arse if its positive.


----------



## gilz82

I really hope it's negative hon :hugs: hopefully it was just one weird wee and you'll be back to normal by now. Also hopefully it'll be the lucozade version and the whole thing will be over and done before you know it!


----------



## molly85

peanut go for it even bobbingin the water might be good.

well i am far from happy with thestate of my hips,who do you speek to though? mw? dr? physio? I thought the tops of pelvis were gnna snap through the night.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> peanut go for it even bobbingin the water might be good.
> 
> well i am far from happy with thestate of my hips,who do you speek to though? mw? dr? physio? I thought the tops of pelvis were gnna snap through the night.

Oh, the hips, i know only too well. mine were crusifying me again last night, as im sure Gilz's were too. I dod tell my MW about mine, but she said unfortunately only delivery will get rid of that problem. Its all down to the hormone that softens our bones:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Yup i can only second what Madcat said. I spoke to my mw and then saw a physio. She gave me the lovely support belt which helps my back/pelvis but makes my hips sorer so i gave up on it.

The standard answer seems to be "it'll get better once the baby is here"

Oh and Happy 30 weeks Molly :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: not long to go now!!


----------



## molly85

Yup mad and mine kicked in around 12 weeks. Shes laid across the top of them so far from comfy. Whilst she was kinda sat in there it was fine stretching the ligements etc to there max. I feel like i'm splitting in 2 and snapping all over theshop. On top of being miserable ( i dreamt I yelled at my boss the other day) I'm just readyto go there is so much happening and we have no control


----------



## vbaby3

morning ladies,
God everyone is in bits.
Sorry you injured yourself peanut,as if you needed something else on top of feeling constantly sick.a swim couldn't do any harm,it actually sounds lovely!x
Molly happy 30wks!And sorry you're going thru all this pain too.x

Gilz,you def need to get signed off,you need to be trying to nap during the day if you can't sleep at night.x

Madcat,baby b sounds definately head down.Fingers crossed everythnig comes back normal on monday.x
Can't believe you've snow gilz!
The sun is shining here and I've clothes on the line!!
Nothing new here today,just doing some housework.


----------



## molly85

just frustrated as i was ontop of the spd.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly :hugs: sorry you are feeling crap.

Vbaby i'm so jealous, at this rate we'll have about three good drying days in scotland probably in the middle of july :rofl:


----------



## molly85

hehe no snow here just a large grey cloud. well i have a bath run so will go use that


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:hugs: Hope your side gets better soon Peanut :( I commented in your journal

Happy 30wks Molly :) commented in your journal also but as all you grads behind me tick along it makes me realise just how close I actually am to having Charlie :dohh:

Gilz your work are d**ks ..... theres nothing worse than `attutide` :trouble: as you know I got it one of the reasons why I got signed off work....I hope it doesnt get worse BUT if it does please seriously consider getting out of there it wont do you or babe any good and you have alot to deal with too :hugs:

madcat baby b is in exact same position as Charlie AGAIN :)

Oh my poor sore hips and pelvis am like an old dear I need one of those support frames :rofl: Today we have sun too vbaby :) albeit it quite chilly out there but I have the windows open for fresh air :thumbup: I cleaned the oven this morning and am in the middle of defrosting the freezer :) I have also done a few other jobs and want to vac and then mop the kitchen to concludes todays chores :thumbup: I am just minding my niece until lunchtime so will do once my sister collects her ..... am getting quite into all this cleaning and am finding its helping the time go past quite quickly now, Charlie will be here before I know it!


----------



## sequeena

Happy 30 weeks Molly :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks Vbaby&madly, not only do our babies sound like theyre in similar positions, im still getting this thing where i feel like i want to sit down with my legs open!(how attractive!), not sure if thats something to do with his head, or simply because all my bones are changing down there.

I started the housework, then my dad and missus came round for coffee and cake, they have just left. i have the hoovering and the bathroom&ensuite left to do, then im done for the week, apart from the washing.

Im wondering if i should shove all the cake and easter eggs i want down myself just encase the GTT comes back positive and i have to stop it all:haha::haha:


----------



## molly85

lol Mad thats the way to doit, would explain why I got a 4.8 on my test was because I had binged til midnight lol


----------



## gilz82

I really think just now Madcat you should just continue to eat whatever you like. There's no point in you spending the next 5 days worrying about what you should and shouldn't eat.

Madly if you are feeling so sore today please trying to take the nesting down a gear. The housework etc will still be there tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

Right I have made my mind up I am going to risk pain and do my house work. It's not up to madlys standards but needs doing


----------



## madcatwoman

OH i am Gilz, im just thinking about stuffing myself with some extra treats-just incase!!:haha::haha:

How are you doing gilz, coping?(just?)....if that was me,with the mentality of your workplace id be looking after no1 and say "sod the lot of you" and get signed off sick!.

Goodness me, ive just hoovered the stairs with the attachment, nearly killed me, the stairs can go grubby from now till the birth, not doing that again, i'll leave the rest of the house work till this afternoon or tomorrow.:thumbup:

Baby brain is alive and kicking though. before i did the stairs, i couldnt remember how to pull my dyson apart (to fit the attachment on:haha:) flippin nora!.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to show you my V-Day Bump!




:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Right I have made my mind up I am going to risk pain and do my house work. It's not up to madlys standards but needs doing

im half way thru mine and in a right mind to tell you not to bother!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofie...thats a nice sensible size v day bump you have there:winkwink:. V-day is GOOOOOOOOD!!!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Sofie how the hell is that so round????? I am just so jealous of all these round bumps grrrrrrrr. Looks good though.

Madcat i need to hoover, change bedding and put a tone of laundry away Living room needs a bit of a damp dust shouldn't take long as tehre are 2 of us and there are some storage boxes in need of a tidy matt just dumped stuff in them. I have also lost my £100 watch he gave me as a prezzy so really must find it. I am mortified I have no idea where it is. He is always buying exspensive stuff and I break or loose it.


----------



## gilz82

Happy V-Day and lovely bump SofieKirsten :thumbup:

Madcat work is pretty hellish i'm actually sitting here sifting through my terms and conditions trying to find out how much paid sick leave i get so i can work out how long i wouldn't get paid for if i stopped now on sick leave and then my mat leave starting at the begining of April.

Molly leave the housework hon, i think Madly and Madcat have just proved it's not good for you!

As for the baby brain mine is in full swing. Last night i went upstairs turned the bath on realised i'd left my phone downstairs. Went back downstairs couldn't remember why i was there, went back up stairs, remembered i'd forgotten my phone went back downstairs, couldn't find my phone :wacko:

Went back upstairs to find it sitting on my bed next to my bath towel where it had clearly been all the time. 

My OH keeps telling me we are doomed if my baby brain doesn't go away once the baby comes as apparently i'm the brains of the operation :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

LMAO gilz:haha: i thought i was bad!!. DH has noticed my baby brain on many occassions. I find i can be talking to him and then loose the thread of what i was talking about to!!:haha:, apart from all the crazy physical things like what you did with your phone!. I used to think it was a load of old tripe when people talked about baby brain, i was SOOO wrong!:wacko:

Thing is, if you worked for a company who really appeared to care it would leave you thinking "well, i'll try and force myself to stay on as long as i can for these people". But, they obviously must know about your kidney and your overall health, not to mention the other pregnancy stuff we all have and the lack of sleep, and yet they give you greif for starting your mat leave early.
You dont need this, youre on your knees as it is and is it really worth risking your health for?......."mmmm"...'Company V's your health and baby?'...theres no contest.
See what you can find out, and go back to your doctor or who ever see's you about your complications and try and sort out some sick leave. Im sure the other girls agree with me here!:thumbup:

the strangest morning. i think baby b is trying to put his point across:haha:. after being told he was the other way around ive had nothing but a big butt continually sticking out under my right rib all morning, making bump a funny shape and feeling weird, i never have this through the day, usually just when i wake up!. I think he's annoyed lol!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

I get days like that too Madcat except for me its the jellybeans head sticking out weirdly. At least you are feeling reassured that he is infact head down cos you don't really need anything else to be worrying about.

On the work front you are completely right, it's so not important in comparision to the baby's health or mine. I'm just really disappointed that it's coming to this. There is clearly an air of resentment that i'm leaving them in the lurch somehow. That's what bugs me as nothing could be further from the truth really.

I was very honest and told my boss when i was only 6 weeks pregnant because i knew that if the baby survived the early bleeds etc i was always going to have a slightly complicated pregnancy due to the kidney stuff. How much more notice could they really have wanted that i was going to disappear at some point between april and may!

Anyhoo i'm going to take some deep breaths, look at the terms and conditions in detail tonight and talk to my mw as i don't see the consultant again until i go for this monitoring next thursday.


----------



## molly85

matts doing the census. 

Gilz relax and lounge


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I`m officially done for the day and have just had a lasagne and garlic bread lunch :) Todays chores were easy Gilz hon :thumbup: and no scrubbing the oven thanks to the brilliant `oven pride` all effortless ..... the worst thing is the vacumning (I have an henry vac!) so swinging the hose around takes its toll on my hips but no more today :wohoo: I just have a few things to file bills and the like which wont take long :)

madcat hon I sat on the kitchen floor this morning with legs apart to wipe out the oven and even though it was effortless OMFG am sure I could feel Charlies head on the floor :wacko: not a recommended position :lol: It was so freaky I ended up kneeling up not great with these hips but it make me feel all squeamish :haha: I also groomed :blush: this morning and OMG am I swollen and yeah its hard :blush: I was crouching ( PLEASE DO NOT ASK :rofl: ) so optimum position to see in mirror didnt realise just how swollen things are though :wacko:

Gilz hon dig your contract out its what I did and when I realised I got 8wks sick pay after a years service and considering I hardly had any :sick: leave (maybe half of that with my illness in oct/nov) it def threw my decision to get signed off :thumbup:

Molly take it easy with the cleaning :dohh: says `how clean is your house` over here I could seriously give them a run for there money :rofl: Theres not a thing in my house that isnt gleaming....do I really have a 5yrs old living here :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely vday bump Sofie hon :)


----------



## vbaby3

Happy v day sofie,your bump looks great!
Gilz thats a good plan,check all your details and hopefully finish up soon.When I was havin shay I had high bp from wk 28.Doctor insisted on signing me off from wk 30,I was really upset coz we were waiting to move into our new house and really needed every penny we could save for flooring/tiling/furniture etc!!
At the end of the day it was what was best for baby and me and probably the reason they didn't have to induce me early,you gotta look after no 1,and especially now they're being pricks.

Madly please calm your cleaning down!!!!!
After my incidence last wk end,with thinking baby was actually coming I am now on self imposed bed rest!
Well as close to bed rest as I can with 2 kids and a house to run!
No more nesting or big clear outs.I'm doing the bare minimum during the wk,general tidying and quick hoovering,looking after boys,dinner and laundry.
Dh is gonna do the heavy work at wk ends for me,scrubbing bathrooms,mopping floors,changing beds etc and I'm just gonna have to let things go in the meantime.
I usually mop my porcelain kitchen and hall tiles everyday but i'm under strict orders from dh to leave them be and try not look at the dirt!
And that goes for everyone else too,its time to slow down and let the housework go a little!

Madcat I certaintly would be having a few wee binging sessions this wk just in case!!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

> Madcat I certaintly would be having a few wee binging sessions this wk just in case!!

 i think it makes sense, just to be on the safe side, if everything ok, then fine (I'll just carry on:haha::haha::haha:) but if not at least i have the knowledge that i tried to stuff as much chocolately goodness down while it lasted. Im going to tesco tomorrow to buy myself an easter egg.

madly, thats a lovely image i have of you:haha:


----------



## molly85

We did barley anything squat and view lol.
Matt seems to be winding me up the place though isn't anightmare I am just dreading work I have neded up sort of on all fours several times now trying to shift pain I don't know if it's BH's if so I am seriously worried or if its just my pelvis being grumpy. I feel so lazy when Gilz is fighting on but I just want to cry i can't carry laundry or do anything else really. Hetty needs to do the floors as they are grim and molly has dumoed her body weight in fur again


----------



## gilz82

Don't feel lazy you silly woman Molly you've been suffering with your spd since early days in your pregnancy so no wonder you feel rotten and sore. You need to make sure you aren't overdoing it being back at work doing what you are doing.


----------



## molly85

Trying tojust do desk work as Iwas technically signed offwith pregnancy induced depression but the spd has reduced what I can do. Off to the parents for roast pork now


----------



## gilz82

Oh well enjoy your tea :hugs:

I just spent 10 minutes on the floor of the nursery in tears cos I thought we'd bought stupid pram with a hood that keeps falling down. Eventually dawned on me that I had the hood on upside down :blush: so all is well again. Here's a couple of pictures

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/83da539e.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/aafbea06.jpg

And a couple of bump pictures, please excuse my bum and thighs as that's apparently where all my weight is going!!

23 weeks
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/66610ee2.jpg

30 weeks
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/e11d1239.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh wow inpressive bumpage there Gilz :)

Well vbaby am trying not to do any cleaning but I cant get the urge out of my head :wacko: I did the school run and started de-cluttering the kitchen units :dohh: DH has told me to sit and rest now :thumbup: I feel it needs to be done though and cant just leave it....wont be doing any over the weekend though off out with my friend and her boys and Oliver on Saturday and on Sunday Oliver has a party to attend :) DH is off work on Monday to help do the hard to reach areas :dance: and by then we should be almost done....fxed my nesting instinct will be appeased :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Madly I don't get the sense your nesting instinct will be appeased til Charlie arrives!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Gilz I looked at your bump pic and thought "Where is she keeping it?!" then scrolled down and saw the second pic. :dohh: :rofl: at your phone antics!

Sounds like you've all been busy, but not as busy as me who's not been on all day! I did go to aquanatal, it was ok but it was the MW who was always the worst at leading the class and was also the cowbag who ruined my homebirth and was horribly rude to my Mum and DH. I never feel the love in her class but particularly not today. My back is loads better though. Still sore if I twist or move the wrong way but totally bearable. It's hard to believe the agony I was in last night compared to now. :wacko:

A busy afternoon at work. Tomorrow is my last in the office and we have to go through the whole volunteering stuff. Spent today trying to sort out HR and computer things. Stuff that should've been sorted on Monday if the Uni staff weren't so rubbish! SOOOO much to get through tomorrow, I just can't see it happening, but I really don't want to go in on Friday with Byron. I've got an action plan to do on Friday. Sigh. I drove in today. So much better than public transport. Going to drive tomorrow too. Nearly there....

Going back a few pages, I'm kind of glad you ladies are seeing that your MWs don't know everything. It's sad we can't trust the medics knowledge and skill all the way but I think it's healthy for us to see they are just people too who can make mistakes and that gives us a chance to think for ourselves what we want and what we care about, iyswim. :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

> Lol Gilz I looked at your bump pic and thought "Where is she keeping it?!" then scrolled down and saw the second pic. at your phone antics!

:haha::haha::haha:...i thought the same, until i scrolled down!!. Gilz, thats a tidy bump, it aint half grown but its very neat, all of you looks very neat to be quite honest!!!.

[email protected] pram hood thing, bless you, can imagine you slumped on the floor in a tis because the hood wont stay up!!:cry::haha:

I have been feeling just a tiny bit pissed off this evening. I read in the back of my maternity note/book that the hospital require us to bring our own bottles and cartons of formula, which is fine(as long as i know). So i told DH this and all he says is "so youre not going to breastfeed, no??", so i said no.
we have already discussed it once before and reasons for FFing. It just pissed me off that he had to bring it up again, a little support would be nice esp in this day and age where you have all and sundry forcing the issue onto us.

I bet you cant wait to get this week finally finished peanut...wow, what are you going to do with yourself?!!:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Peanut glad your aquanatal helped a bit even though the mw is a cowbag :grr:

Madcat I'm sorry your DH is bugging you about FF. I don't understand men sometimes. 

I will need to look at my maternity notes and see if they mention needing to take your own bottles and formula. I had planned to take formula incase they didn't have Aptamil but I hadn't planned to take bottles. 

On the bumpage I feel like I'm an ever expanding balloon these days. It's maybe a good thing that the jellybean is coming early or I'd look like the gable end of a house!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Peanut glad your aquanatal helped a bit even though the mw is a cowbag :grr:
> 
> Madcat I'm sorry your DH is bugging you about FF. I don't understand men sometimes.
> 
> I will need to look at my maternity notes and see if they mention needing to take your own bottles and formula. I had planned to take formula incase they didn't have Aptamil but I hadn't planned to take bottles.
> 
> On the bumpage I feel like I'm an ever expanding balloon these days. It's maybe a good thing that the jellybean is coming early or I'd look like the gable end of a house!!

what does your DH say about FF gilz?, you would think giving up our bodies for almost 10months to cook ours /their children would help them gain just a little understanding to start with. To be honest im wondering if his mum has said anything since we discussed it the 1st time perhaps.

tell me about it, my sides feel ready to tear open, today i feel like ive eaten a basketball(more so than other days) i dont know whats going on in there but i feel super huge&stretched today!


----------



## gilz82

To be honest my OH always wanted me to FF. The little information he appeared to have gotten on his own about BF highlighted how tiring it can be with feeding every couple of hours even through the night. With him being away I think he was really worried that I wouldn't cope doing it all on my own. 


I did plan to try BF before I found out that I can't because of my medication, but i have to be honest i didnt feel particularly good about it for a few reasons. Now I'm quite happy with my choice but I do wish people wouldn't think they had the right to judge me based on it. 

I even had the mw giving me grief about it about a month ago, I had to point out that if she'd actually read my notes she'd know why I wasnt BF but that even so it wasn't any of her business.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madcat I am sure I will find things to do! Here are some things I need/want to do:

I have to talk to all the workmen to get the last things sorted for the loft and get it signed off with the council.
I have to take the car for MOT/service next week.
I'll have the dog to walk every day.
Still have aquanatal and yoga.
I've got a birth book I started but haven't had much time for yet.
I need to order herbs (oo I might do that now!) and make up the sachets for freezing ready to use.
I need to get the pool couriered over next week.
I'm going to go into the office lol:) for social purposes as I've not seen anyone for months and months!
Got a stack of books I want to read including Christmas presents I've not opened yet.
All my hypno to practice - I'm behind because of being busy this and last week.
Got my debrief with the consultant MW in two weeks so need to prepare for that too plus general fighting about my care. :grr:
I want to nap a lot. :lol:
I'm going to start doing a bit of housework each day to free up DH's evenings and get things more in order.
I need to go shopping to get millions of birthday cards and presents in advance as I'll be out of action for a few weeks and EVERYONE's birthday is in the next two or three months.
If I fancy it there is still plenty of decorating to do in our house.

I'll keep busy I think!


----------



## gilz82

Wow you have loads to do Peanut. 

I've made the mistake of watching this program on BBC2 just now called 23 week babies the price of life. Not a smart idea now :cry: uncontrollably. Stupid stupid girl :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Silly Gilz! On the plus side at least you are well past 23 weeks now!

I've been reading quite a lot of this blog over recent weeks and it's just occurred to me that you ladies might also find it interesting:
https://midwifethinking.com/


----------



## madcatwoman

ive recorded that program..........why, isnt it a good idea to watch it??



> Got a stack of books I want to read including Christmas presents I've not opened yet.

 thats impressive peanut, you still get open christmas presents!.

im off to bed now:sleep:


----------



## molly85

ohhthge 23 week thing looked intresting but sad.

well what I think are horrible BH's have been going all day really intermittant but i've ended up in a ball way to many times. I refuse to call the MW tonight as i'll never sleep if they say go in so going to see what happens over night. Matt amuzingly joked I'd go in tomorrow and be 6cm charming. 

He's deffinatly the opposit was askig about getting formula when we planned to BF weird boy.

Gilx you got the My3 it looks nice and the hood thing very funny I had a fight with our pram hood to


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol madcat I meant I hadn't opened the books that were presents, not the presents! :lol:

Hope you're ok Molly but I bet it is bh. They can be frequent and uncomfy. Keep us posted.

My last day in the office! Can't wait til Friday afternoon when everything is totally finished.


----------



## gilz82

Oh happy last day Peanut :wohoo:

And happy new weeks to Peanut, Madcat, Loopy, nearly Vbaby and Madly depending on what dates you use :haha: and me :happydance:

Molly hope your BH or whatever they were have settled down :hugs:

Madcat that program was really really sad, it showed two babies dying and several other very sick ones. You know that way i really wish i hadn't watched it but i couldn't make myself switch it off because i wanted to see what conclusion the man came to about is 23weeks too early to intervene. It certainly did not set me up for a good nights sleep, and off course my body obliged with a crappy two hours and then up from 2am.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey new weeks, I hadn't even noticed! :dohh: Was I a watermelon before or still a pumpkin? Byron arrived 4 weeks and 2 days from now.


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning ladies and love to all :flower:

Been lurking and reading but been busy...

Blood pressures high, protein in urine and headaches so having a check up every morning before surgery. They have let me cut my hours so not such long days, am really lucky...especially when you ladies have had it so rough from your employers.

Gilz I watched that programme and roared. I appreciate what they were saying, but who knows how you would feel if you were actually in that position. It made me appreciate everything so much, and I certainly dont care whether its a blue or a pink anymore!

My bump in still low and weird, the :baby: is just hung in the bottom like a sack of spuds :growlmad:...at some point will get a lovely rounded ones like the cute bumps posted on here :D

See ya xxx

Anyway, take care all, got to get ready for work.


----------



## gilz82

Hey Loopy sorry you are having a rough time of it, huge :hugs: hon, hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks Gilz, overall its not too bad and BP seems to have been behaving itself over the last few days. Bump is fine too so thats all good.

Sorry you are having such a problem at work - bloody S*%ts :growlmad:

take care of yourself and LO :hugs::hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!:happydance:
Another new week, the last one went quite quickly, peanut cant believe you had Byron 4 weeks from now, that really is a reality check!

I was really uncomfortable yesterday PM, evening & night, as in my bump felt uncomfortable. I couldnt even sleep on the left hand side of my bump (which didnt bode well for my right hip obviously). Managed to work out why this morning. The little bugger has decided to celebrate his new week by going transverse:growlmad:, i have a head up one side of me hiccuping away, and i bum up the other side. Lovely!.


----------



## sequeena

I've got a mango!!! I am so anxious to get further along... the further I get the more chance Thomas gets if he makes an early appearance.


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> I've got a mango!!! I am so anxious to get further along... the further I get the more chance Thomas gets if he makes an early appearance.

the 1st and 2nd tri is horrible for anxiety isnt it, although at those points i felt in better shape than i do now i didnt particually enjoy them as i spent more time worrying!:dohh:

I got rid of my fruit ticker a few weeks ago, it was telling me lies!!!


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I've got a mango!!! I am so anxious to get further along... the further I get the more chance Thomas gets if he makes an early appearance.
> 
> the 1st and 2nd tri is horrible for anxiety isnt it, although at those points i felt in better shape than i do now i didnt particually enjoy them as i spent more time worrying!:dohh:
> 
> I got rid of my fruit ticker a few weeks ago, it was telling me lies!!!Click to expand...

I agree, I feel so much better now my ms is almost non existant but can't do much anyway as have been told to rest!! I don't mind but I do get very bored.

Aww I love my fruit ticker, lies or not :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies, sorry I havent been on much the last 24 hours, been feeling very low and also been very busy!

I am seriously a bad mum :nope: I let the dog into the garden not realising my DH had let one of the rabbits out into the run, she got her and now the rabbit is in heaven :-( I feel awful! The dog didnt mean to hurt the rabbit I dont think, she hadnt injured it in anyway, but think he probably died from shock. I am so upset about it, I cant even go in the garden and see his empty cage. 

I had my midwifes appointment yesterday, told her about how low I've been feeling, felt good to get it off my chest, but she was didnt have a lot to say apart from what do you expect while pregnant, working and a 1 yo to look after. I also asked her about the swelling down there, she says I need to put my feet up more (fat chance!) and also the baby is head down so probably pushing and putting a lot of pressure on me. HB and blood pressure was fine!

Gilz I did :rofl: at the pram hood! That so sounds like something I would do! I still need to find a buggy, my sister is coming down this weekend so might get her to come to one of the big mothercares with me as DH thinks its his worst nightmare! I am very unorganised actually I have nothing!

Peanut, can you recommend some nice healing herbs for afterwards that I can add to the bath etc?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:hugs: Sorry to hear about the rabbit pink hon :hugs:

:wohoo: for last day Peanut and WOW what a to do list....I thought mine was bad :haha:

Gilz hon I agree my nesting probably wont be appeased until Charlie is here :rofl: I did a few more bits off my list this am and am going to do odd `light` bit this aft :thumbup:

:hugs: Loopy sorry to hear your having a pants time!

madcat cant believe men and the whole BF/FF thing BUT I def think your MIL has had words there :growlmad: sort of thing my MIL would do for sure :nope: infact she came out and had a go when I had Oliver for not BF :saywhat: HELL YOU KNOW I HAD A BREAST REDUCTION AND MY MILK DUDS HAVE BEEN CUT SO NOT AN OPTION.... YOU STUPID FOOKING WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As for taking bottles and formula into hospital when my sister had her DD in Feb last year she didnt and as far as I know I dont unless they dont stock HIPP ORGANIC have my MW appointment in an hour so am going to aks her :thumbup: fxed for no sugar/glucose/UTI :sad1: and that Charlie is head down :)

I was meeting a friend for coffee this aft but I had a crap night and its blowing a bloody gale here so I have re-arranged....one chore to do this aft and then intend to rest all aft and put my feet up :) I think I deserve it!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Aw pink thats awful about the rabbit,hope you're ok.You do need to try put your feet up,I know easier said than done,but try let up on housework or something,you don't want lo coming early.x

Gilz your bump is gorgeous,so neat and roundy!You're def gonna be 1 of them girls that just springs back into their clothes,i'm so jealous!
Your pram is lovely,and lol at hood,sounds like something I'd do too!!

Hope your bh/pain has eased today molly.x

Loopy,thats shit you have the bp probs,thank god work is being good about it,look afetr you and lo.x

I saw that 23wks thing advertised and didn't watch it.I watched something similar,like an irish 1born every minute the night before and they were in the baby special unit and I sobbed my heart out so thought I'd give the bbc show a miss.

Good luck at mw today madly,I had gp appointment this morning.She is absolutely disgusted hospital doesn't want to see me again til 38wks.
Anyway bp,urine fine,measuring good for my dates and head is down.
She did say the head can keep slipping in and out of my pelvis but more than likely won't lock in like a 1st pregnancy.Hope baby doesn't make a habit of doing that coz it bloody hurt!!

Peanut,yay for your last day,you certaintly have a long listof stuff tpo keep you amused.
It mad to think byron was born 4 wks from now!

Madcat,thats shit dh brought up the whole ff thing,especially after you'd already discussed it.Nobodys business but yours so I hope your mil wasn't sticking her oar in,but it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## molly85

well i got some sleep yay. bh's wore off but was woken every few hours during the night. 
Pink dnt feel bad its in doggys nature to get a bunny. molly has gota few small furrys over the years and you wouldn't see amark she shakes and breaks their necks ewwwww but quick. it's natures way. Go pram shopping should cheer you up then pets at home for a new bunny and maybe a muzzle for doggy so you can train that naughty pup


----------



## pinkclaire

I know its in her nature, I just feel awful, I got in from work, James didnt stop winging, Anana was jumping round my feet, so I put her in the garden without even looking out to check if the rabbit was out. I feel like I was responsible for the death of an animal and I feel soo upset about it. We have another rabbit coming next week, a friend of a friend was going to give her to a rescue and I couldnt have that so we said we'll have her, thinking we can give her a better home, now I'm not so sure if I deserve her! I think I will wait until the pup is a big older and get another rabbit as his hutch is empty, and its horrid, but if I go in a pet shop thats got one I cant promise I wont come out with one! I'm grieving to much for Chilli right now so cant go in a pet shop for a bit!

I saw that programme advertised as well and thought best not to watch, just because I know how upsetting it would be!


----------



## madcatwoman

Pinkclaire, so sad about your bunny:cry:, its not been a good week for our pets is it, im still a bit upset over our cat and keep expecting to see her on our door step every morning.

Madly, i cant think of any other reason why he bought up the BF/FF thing after we had already discussed it, i imagine MIL said something when they were both shopping in tesco or something. Anyway, ive bought a load of aptimil cartons to take while i was out this morning, and have left them on the work top, will show him when he gets home and im going to bring it up, what the problem is when we have already discussed it(?).
Ive also got some chocolate which ive eaten, just encase i need to make the best of it this week.

im seriously feeling uncomfortable after baby B changed positions,all the movements have changed quite a bit too, so glad i did the house work yesterday because all i want to do is sit this afternoon.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat, to be devils advocate, if he has got it playing on his mind (and its not evil MIL!!) its good he's got it off his chest now rather than saying something when baby B is here, as you probably will actually murder him then if he does :haha: Hopefully you can have a good chat about it.

My hubby is very pro BF which is great for me as I want and can BF, but if I didnt I know we would have serious problems! At the end of the day its your decision :hugs:


----------



## molly85

MAd he was prob proudly discussing what brand with his mum and she was teh miserable cow she usually is and raining on his parade.

Pink don't torture yourself you are not bad personally I would blame OH for not telling you or putting a note on the door as a warning. Get yourself a run to then tehy are both happy in the garden. A cat or fox could other wise have bunny for dinner. Which would be worse. Your friends bunny needs love and you have plenty to give so go get him.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly he was in a run, the dog just managed to get him out of it somehow!

How are you feeling now Molly? xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Molly am glad the BHs eased...the little madam imo we all have nawghty babies :haha: 

vbaby my MW pretty much said the same thing...they can go in and out in and out....am not sure am liking that :wacko:

madcat good for you getting those milk formula cartons at the end of the day I believe its pretty much a mums decision as to wether you BF or not....your the one doing it imo and I think dads should be supportive whatever reason you have for making the decision you do :thumbup: My MW confirms Hipp is not a formula available in hospital so we are going to buy some of those steri-bottles that are disposable that are individually wrapped (might be a good idea for you ladies too who have to take milk and bottles with you :) I will seek out a link if anyone wants to know what am talking about!)

Well my MW appointment went well....bp ok, urine fine no sugar/glucose or UTI indication :wohoo: AND I have gained a total of 10LB :dance: not sure how much is baby, placenta and water but HEY I gained something :winkwink: I am still measuring a week ahead, it went up to two but last two times I have been measured its only been the one week however MW reckons baby Charlie isnt HUGE :) She says hes head down :wohoo: but wasnt too concerned about this at this stage as its my 2nd baby and she says they can still swish around and he probably does right up until labour :) So all good in this department :thumbup: So Charlie is laid straight down bum under middle of ribs albeit he moves from side to side and my placenta is on my right....no wonder he likes my right side guess he uses my placenta as a cushion :rofl:

Now for a mini rant :growlmad: I got home to mail inparticular a letter from the Health Vistors saying they have been informed I am expecting and will be coming to visit me on Tuesday fetching Charlies red book etc. Now I have Oliver at the LGI hosptial Tuesday morning for a paediatrics appointment on his feet so not convienient doing the right thing I rang them to re-arrange :thumbup: Well I wish I hadnt of bloody bothered :nope: because the letter didnt have a name or it or indicate who sent in on the team it took them a while to connect me to the right people :wacko: You could tell the lady who answered the phone on this team didnt give a flying fook and said `oh well if your not in then we will just mail you the information and red book!` :saywhat: Now I think considering I am taking my son to an hospital appointment which is quite important should be taken into consideration so I asked if someone could come out another time and that I was free most days however Tuesday was a bad day because of Oliver`s appointment. She told me in as many words that you are only offered ONE appointment and if you cant make then they have such a HUGE workload and its tough you dont get seen :growlmad: I mean you would think if this was the case then they would send you a letter to make an appointment so you could ring them and they could book you in at a time convienient for both parties not just book you in and tough if your not free or whatever. Now I had a bad experience with Olivers main Health Visitor (not this team cause we switched surgerys a few yrs back!) and to be honest I now dont have much faith in this team either considering the appalling attitude I got today :nope: I cant help but compare any experience this time with the experience I had with Oliver and so far am not very impressed :trouble: Then it got me thinking about these cases where children are abused you know the ones in the media.....I mean how easy it is to avoid such services that are there to protect children. I mean say I was dodging seeing them for some reason :shrug: how easy was I dismissed and told any information or paperwork ie Charlies red book would be posted to me :sad1: They dont know me from adam because although I have been a patient at my surgery from Oliver been about 18mths old he has never seen any of the Health Visitors because by that stage all early immunisations were complete and his pre-school jabs were given by the practice nurse. ABSOLUTELY SHOCKING IMO WHAT A SERVICE HONESTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :trouble:


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly I am so confused, are they giving you Charlies red book before he is born without even meeting either of you? IMO thats shocking!

We got given James by the midwife I think, but then when we were passed over to HV they also came out and saw us! I mean how are you meant to know what services are available to you? What if you have questions after the birth? 

Is this honestly what they are doing?


----------



## vbaby3

Glad your appointment went well madly,charlie sounds like he's in the same position as my lo.Good news on the clear pee sample!
That sounds a bit strange with your health visitor!
Here they call out to you usually when baby is only 2 days old with the orange book,and to check baby and answer questions.They'll then call at least 2 or 3 more times in the next month and weigh baby and see how you are.

Well I've put up the big wall stickers I bought for babys room,it is so gorgeous and girly,I keep going up to have another look!!Nearly finished now,need dh to put up the flower shaped wall light I got and we're done:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Oh pictures please Vbaby!

Pink so sorry about your bunny and that you are feeling a bit down :hugs:

Madly glad the mw was good and sorry about the whole weird health visitor scenario. 

I'm curled up on the couch, left work early as my brain has honestly stopped functioning I'm so tired. Torn between getting a nap now as it would be lovely but then what if I don't slee again tonight because of it :shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Will post some pics once its totally finished,though its the box room so pretty tiny,not sure how much of the room i'll be able to get in the shot.
Glad you're home from work gilz,just lie on the couch and watch shite on tv.
Happy 30wks!!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Vbaby, it's scary to think in six weeks I'll be a mum!! Then the hard work really starts.


----------



## vbaby3

Is 6 wks when they'll be inducing/section,presuming all is ok in the meantime?
You'll be having your baby same time as me madcat peanut and madly then?!
Probably before me actually!!!
Its hard work but the most wonderful feeling in the world,you're gonna love it!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, i sat down with my lunch and neighbours, i fell asleep, if it wasnt for the noisy kids programs id probably still be asleep now!, ive just woken up, had a drink & a peice of cake!

Pinkclaire,defo talking to DH when he gets home and Madly youre right it is our decision but one we need supporting with. Ive been buying all the forumula myself(rather than leaving it to DH on saturdays when he's with his mother),thought that might stop her saying things,but maybe not. I was going to take our own sterilized bottles, are you recommending something else?. So glad your pee samples are all clear!


----------



## pinkclaire

Normal bottles only stay sterilised for 24 hours at the very very most. With a new baby you want to be especially careful, so the ones I think Madly was on about are bottles that are completely sealed, you only use them once, so your only opening once your about to use them? something like this: https://www.boots.com/en/Tommee-Tippee-sterilised-bottle-medium-flow-five-pack_862526/

I'd ask though as it maybe that if you provide the bottles, the hospital will sterilise for you, seems madness if they dont!


----------



## gilz82

Oh hadn't realised that about the bottles either, so much to learn!!

Vbaby last week my consultant said 36 weeks was probably as far as we'd go if things didn't get any worse. If they get worse then they'd need to make a judgement call on whether it should be sooner. Problem is I think I do feel worse but I'm not sure if it's because it's really worse or just because I'm not getting any rest. Back at the hospital a week today so I'm sure the consultant will know what to do. 

My sister will be gutted if the baby comes any earlier than 36 weeks as we are due to go see Peter Kay on the 15th of April. We've had the tickets booked for about 16 months now :haha: Are you going to see him too Vbaby? Oh and I forgot to ask although I'm not sure I want to know but what football game is your DH coming to sunny scotland to see?


----------



## vbaby3

Eh he's not anymore!!!
Is there a celtic rangers match around the 20th or so of march?he was supposed to be going but apparently the rangers have the ferry booked and they take turns so there's no trouble,I was thinking it was a bit close to my due date for him to be swanning off to a different country,there'd be no rushing back if I went into labour early!
So I'm delighted he can't go!!he he he!!

Yeh we've peter kay on the 30th and I will gutted if I can't go.Unless I'm actually in labour i'm gonna try my best to go.My in laws all went to see him in december in belfast and said they all had sore tummies and cheeks from laughing.
If baby is already born don't know what we'll do,if it was local I'd just get someone up to babysit for the few hrs,but we're having to travel down to dublin for it.
Where's yours?you seeing him in glasgow or somewhere and do you live far?


----------



## vbaby3

you really need to finish work gilz,so you can rest all day and keep jellybean in there as long as possible.Even another 4 wks and he'd be doing well wouldn't he?


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the link pinkclaire, they seem like the best idea, i was reading the reviews and people say theyre good if you go away somewhere and cant sterilise your own etc..


> you really need to finish work gilz,so you can rest all day and keep jellybean in there as long as possible

I second that!:thumbup:

Q- why do i feel more tired after napping in the day???????????


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah Vbaby the 20th is the CIS cup final. Your DH is probably just as well staying where he is it's a long way to come and they'll probably win anyway. Rangers have been rank recently and the trouble is getting beyond a joke every match now. 

We are going to see Peter Kay in Glasgow which is about 30-40 minutes from where we are so not too far at all. The jellybean was 2lbs 10oz I think at my scan a fortnight ago so if he could stay in for at least another four weeks hopefully he's but up over the 5lb mark.

Going to nosy at the bottles Madcat, I must remember to ask at the antenatal classes next week what exactly I need to take to the hospital on that front.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave: 

Yes thats exactly right Ladies because I cant make the appointment they have offered....for a very good reason might I add....they are posting my red book and any other paperwork (I suppose leaflets and such!) to me through the post! The woman was well stroppy on the phone and said they are busy and if I cant make that appointment the this is what will happen :sad1: Seems madness imo too cause yeah what happens once Charlies born :shrug: Seems my HV team are so busy they cant fit me in :growlmad: Its to be hoped there isnt any problems once Charlie is born if this is the case :nope: I will see if I hear anything next week from them and then give them a call back if no joy I will speak with my MW cause it really doesnt seem right :shrug:

I agree gilz you need to finish work and put your feet up :hugs:

Thanks pink yeah those are the bottles I was talking about :) They are pre-sterilised and individually wrapped and can be thrown once used :thumbup: As you know I dont plan on staying long in hospital but taking the steriliser too along with all the backage seems alot and so I thought I might buy a couple of packs of these say two so I have 12 and some of those cartons of milk :thumbup: So no faffing but we can give Charlie the formula we have chosen :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat they are great for taking on holiday or a break away so you dont need to take the steriliser :)


----------



## madcatwoman

im going to get some of those bottles.:thumbup:
I got 6 cartons today,...too many/ too few?....i guess i dont know because i dont know how long i'll be in for(?).

Ive cleared up the FF/BF issue with DH, seems ok with it all:thumbup:

I wish baby B would go back into position again, i feel like im carrying a sack of spuds all collecting in the pit of my stomach!.


----------



## gilz82

Glad you got the feeding stuff discussed and sorted Madcat. I think we have a hard enough time making the choices we need to without feeling we don't have any support. 

I think Peanut mentioned a website called baby spinners :shrug: think that tells you what positions to sit, stand etc in to get baby to move. Maybe it'd help little spud boy shift back round :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all!

Madly - shocking about your HV. We also got byron's bookmat a visit just after he was born, from the mw I think. Our HV was lovely. Glad things were ok at the mw.

Pink - so sorry about the rabbit! We had a dog many years ago and while my dad was walking him he got into a field and killed a lamb! My dad was devastated. My own two dogs have never shown much interest in hunting though jess likes to chase birds - I don't let her though she did nearly catch a pigeon once! :wacko: I felt desperate during my pregnancy as it was when Ebin took his final turn for the worse. I was convinced I'd go into labour if he died. He didn't for another year which made my leave HARD!

The site for babies the wrong way in spinning babies. Google it!

The herbal bath I'm doing is a handful each of calendula flowers, German or Roman chamomile, plantain and chickweed. Mix then separate into muslin sachets and I think Blanche in boiling water. They can frozen. To use run a sachet under the taps. You can add salt and also garlic (crushed and in muslin too). They're all things that are supposed to help with healing and antiseptic qualities.

Loopy, when do you go on leave? I miss you!

Did I miss any more questions or particular news? On my phone and it's bathtime for small boys.

My day in the office is over and I'm all handed over to my cover. Got an action plan to work on tomorrow at home then finis!


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly I can't believe that! Honestly that's shocking. When you get discharged from the midwife insist you need to see a HV absolutely ridiculous. 

Madcat glad you've cleared things up with the OH!

Gilz hope you do get to see him, what a shame if you don't! 

Glad I could help on the bottles. One of my friends didn't realise that sterilising doesn't last for ever lol, it will say on your steriliser an estimated length of time, she was just doing them all and putting them stored up in the cupboard and didn't know why everyone else was complaining about needing to do it so often! :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

Hey Peanut, so it sounds like you are getting things all wrapped up at work...it seems a long time coming! Thank goodness you are nearly done with it. Wow that bath sounds so lovely. Do you get all the herbs etc individually? 

My last working day is 31.3.11 - so not long!! Cant wait. Cant shift these stupid headaches. My patients have been lovely though and have had so many nice wishes. 

And did I see you are getting a pool delivered soon?

My low tech birth seems to be getting less likely. With a high blood pressure and some occasional protein in my wee I am feeling less comfortable with a birthing unit and off site facilities. But will see...I mainly wanted to go as they have two pools instead of the one in my local hospital.

Gilz, please finish soon. Your health, and that of your LO is of utmost importance. 

Pink - so sorry about the bunny :hugs::hugs:

I cant believe we are going to soon have graduate babies :happydance::happydance:

Hey Madly - how did your predictions go?? I have missed so much, and have noticed the genders but how did you go on with the prediction? I have another month to see if you were right for me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah loopy I buy the herbs individually. It's been a bit of a nightmare sourcing them though! In the end I've found Neal's Yard does them all. 50g of each comes to about a tenner. I've no idea what 50g looks like but when I emailed saying I need a handful of each they said to get 50 which is the smallest amount.

And yep I'm sorting courier of the pool for next week. Yay!

I hope your symptoms improve loopy. The important thing is to be where you feel most safe and comfortable. You might get the pool in the hospital if you do end up there, bur maybe look info some other natural birthing techniques too?


----------



## sequeena

I've feel like I've depopped. WTF is going on???

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200050_1930296182275_1388356992_2226864_1683321_n.jpg


----------



## gilz82

You get days like that Sequeena, I still have days where my bump feels distinctly smaller than others. No idea why but I'm sure it's pretty normal :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Yeah loopy I buy the herbs individually. It's been a bit of a nightmare sourcing them though! In the end I've found Neal's Yard does them all. 50g of each comes to about a tenner. I've no idea what 50g looks like but when I emailed saying I need a handful of each they said to get 50 which is the smallest amount.
> 
> And yep I'm sorting courier of the pool for next week. Yay!
> 
> I hope your symptoms improve loopy. The important thing is to be where you feel most safe and comfortable. You might get the pool in the hospital if you do end up there, bur maybe look info some other natural birthing techniques too?

50g seems a reasonable amount , surely herbs cant be too heavy! I must say spent quite alot of time in herbal places over the years, I used to be heavily into aromatherapy, rosemary got me through all my exams. Non of the labour-inducing stuff worked though!

Yes may look into some alternative birthing techniques too. I just feel like I need water so bad, I cant imagine trying to dry-land labour with my back. I come home straight from work on an even and float around in the bath for hours. It helps so much. Hopefully once I stop work things may settle, although work are being very supportive and have let me start later and finish earlier which is lovely. I am focusing on making my two months there count educationally and luckily they arent too fussed about my service provision which is great.

How exciting about the pool yay!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sequeena - maybe your LO has done a Madcat Baby B and done a flip around? My bump is low across my lower abdo and there is a big empty space up above!! you still have a lovely bump though - look how far you have come from those early days :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Still panicking over every little thing though :rofl: now it's 'why can't I feel him? I felt him an hour ago' I can't win :lol:

Yeah he's probably gone for a swim lower down :dance:


----------



## loopylollipop

Talking about bumps its funny how things can change day to day.

Yesterday all the sudden my (.)(.) felt distinctly not pregnant. Panicked and flew to the Angelsounds...and there was that lovely sound. Best twenty quid I every spent ..thanks Madcat and Madly :thumbup: you guys sold it to me!


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> Talking about bumps its funny how things can change day to day.
> 
> Yesterday all the sudden my (.)(.) felt distinctly not pregnant. Panicked and flew to the Angelsounds...and there was that lovely sound. Best twenty quid I every spent ..thanks Madcat and Madly :thumbup: you guys sold it to me!

I'm going to have to buy a doppler... finding the hb should be pretty easy at this point right?


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Still panicking over every little thing though :rofl: now it's 'why can't I feel him? I felt him an hour ago' I can't win :lol:
> 
> Yeah he's probably gone for a swim lower down :dance:

Or maybe gone from transverse to a longitudinal lie? 

I know exactly how you feel, I still stress just as much as I did in the beginning...am sure hes fine though, just moved around! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Still panicking over every little thing though :rofl: now it's 'why can't I feel him? I felt him an hour ago' I can't win :lol:
> 
> Yeah he's probably gone for a swim lower down :dance:
> 
> Or maybe gone from transverse to a longitudinal lie?
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, I still stress just as much as I did in the beginning...am sure hes fine though, just moved around! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

He was longitudinal at my scan on Monday so yeah that makes sense!


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Talking about bumps its funny how things can change day to day.
> 
> Yesterday all the sudden my (.)(.) felt distinctly not pregnant. Panicked and flew to the Angelsounds...and there was that lovely sound. Best twenty quid I every spent ..thanks Madcat and Madly :thumbup: you guys sold it to me!
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a doppler... finding the hb should be pretty easy at this point right?Click to expand...

absolutely, it will be dead easy at your stage. It has been such a life saver for me in my stressy moments when I am being all ridiculously catastrophic.

The other ladies were using theirs much earlier - 12 wks or so I think, so you wont have a problem. Will put your mind at rest. I hardly use mine now but its great to have that back up. Plan to ebay it once I have delivered.


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Talking about bumps its funny how things can change day to day.
> 
> Yesterday all the sudden my (.)(.) felt distinctly not pregnant. Panicked and flew to the Angelsounds...and there was that lovely sound. Best twenty quid I every spent ..thanks Madcat and Madly :thumbup: you guys sold it to me!
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a doppler... finding the hb should be pretty easy at this point right?Click to expand...
> 
> absolutely, it will be dead easy at your stage. It has been such a life saver for me in my stressy moments when I being all ridiculously catastrophic.
> 
> The other ladies were using theirs much earlier - 12 wks or so I think, so you wont have a problem. Will put your mind at rest. I hardly use mine now but its great to have that back up. Plan to ebay it once I have delivered.Click to expand...

I was going to buy one early on but OH told me no because he knew I'd be panicking all the time. My midwife spent 15 minutes looking for the hb at 16 weeks and only caught it for a second, I was so glad I hadn't bought one then. If she couldn't find it I had no chance :lol:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Talking about bumps its funny how things can change day to day.
> 
> Yesterday all the sudden my (.)(.) felt distinctly not pregnant. Panicked and flew to the Angelsounds...and there was that lovely sound. Best twenty quid I every spent ..thanks Madcat and Madly :thumbup: you guys sold it to me!
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a doppler... finding the hb should be pretty easy at this point right?Click to expand...
> 
> absolutely, it will be dead easy at your stage. It has been such a life saver for me in my stressy moments when I being all ridiculously catastrophic.
> 
> The other ladies were using theirs much earlier - 12 wks or so I think, so you wont have a problem. Will put your mind at rest. I hardly use mine now but its great to have that back up. Plan to ebay it once I have delivered.Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to buy one early on but OH told me no because he knew I'd be panicking all the time. My midwife spent 15 minutes looking for the hb at 16 weeks and only caught it for a second, I was so glad I hadn't bought one then. If she couldn't find it I had no chance :lol:Click to expand...

Thats why I wasnt keen at first. I read soooooo many threads with ladies panicking cos they couldnt find anything when it was still pretty early. It sometimes can still take a few mins, you need to search a little when you dont actually know which way they are lying. Mine is all over the place! And I get a kick as soon as the doppler goes on, LO doesnt seem too keen...


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy I wonder if there could be any possibility of hiring a pool to use at the hospital?


----------



## loopylollipop

I had never thought of that Peanut.....hmmmm.....its a thought!

I may ring the delivery unit and go on a stork walk and check things out. Their issue will prob be lack of space to put one.

But will def look into that - thanks!! You should bottle and sell your advice Peanut :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy how far away is the birthing centre from the main hospital? 

When I was pregnant with james my NCT midwife told me that it takes 25 mins to prepare for an emergency c-section, ie calling anethatist setting up room etc. She said that 25 mins would be no different whether your there or not, so in that 25 mins you could be blue lighted to the hospital if neccessary. When she put it like that it made me feel a lot calmer? I know there's a few medical people here so I'm sure they'll tell me if I'm wrong but it did help me :hugs:

I jut had curry, must remember that I don't have as much room in my tummy these days!

Sequeena your bump is so much like mine was, around te same weeks as you I swore mine had disappeared :haha:


----------



## molly85

Few I did a Madly seen as teh BH's had stopped my thoughts were sod it if they come back I will be off to the hospital so got my essential house work done. then gutted the shed!!!!!! its a huge one with a huge 8 legged inhabitant that i only saw once eeeek. did some weeding then attempted to see MIL by our return I couldn't walk then sleeping was intresting i ended up with legs splayed all over a huge stack of pillows lovely. And now to work Yay!!!!!! I really do just want it alll over but we can't afford one salary. and matts talking new shed! we need the fence done first grrrr


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I woke at 5am and was sick. End of a long week.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave: not many happy campers this morning.

Sorry you are sore Molly, take it easy at work :hugs:

Peanut sorry about the sickness but think happy thoughts as you as finished work as of today :dance:

I've been up since just before 2, plonked my butt in a bath for a couple of hours and read the Baby Manual book my friend gave me, got out watched Greys Anatomy, got ready and came to work. In total think i've had about 7 hours of sleep all week so really must be due to crash and burn. At least it's nearly the weekend i suppose.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning,

I was really ill in the night as well, I had terrible stomach crampings and tightenings, I honestly thought after 4 hours of it I was going into labour! I had terrible sickness as well so I'm just glad it stopped! Yuck.

Have a good last day Peanut xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw Pink sorry you are feeling ill today hon :hugs:

We are seriously a broken bunch of pregnant girlies aren't we :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!:flower:

im not a happy bunny either:growlmad:. not only did i not get much sleep last night, i didnt get any!:dohh:. My hips were in competition with an uncomfortable bump. I think like you gilz, if ive gotten about 7 hours total in a week that must be it, only difference is you have to work! (any closer to signing off?). Ive been sat up right with all my pillows in the end, ive just had enough of morning TV and had to get up.

Happy maternity leave today Peanut:happydance:, sorry to hear you been sick again though!:growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

We're a right bunch arnt we! Pregnancy is not as glam as the ce;ebs and mags make out lol.

DH just called, work have said he can come home which is nice, so when he gets here I will try get some sleep!


----------



## gilz82

No closer on the sick leave front Madcat. I found out that i'm entitled to 9 weeks off full pay as i've been here over 2 years now and since i'm only 30 weeks they can't force me to start my mat leave early rather than going on sick leave until my mat leave start date.

I phoned the drs surgery to speak to the nurse about it and she says that it's something i should really be discussing with my consultant and not a gp so i'll need to wait until i see her next thursday.

I'm sorry you had a rubbish night too hon, this being pregnant malarky is quite hard going isn't it. Just have to keep focusing on the baby at the end of it to make it feel better :haha:

Oh and that's good news about your DH Pink, try to get some rest and hopefully you'll feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: to you poorly, tired ladies. We're not a thread of blooming maternal grace are we?!

Byron asked for tv. Happy to oblige, might get some snooze in before the player breaks.


----------



## gilz82

Ooooh did you get your new dvd thingy yet Peanut? I love getting new gadgets i'm such a geek :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

we're all crumbling together!:haha:, at least we're all broken and not alone!!!:shrug:

Oh gilz, make sure you speak to your consultant about leave then when you see her next week:thumbup:

has anyone bought a cuddly toy/ toy-comfort blanket yet?, our boy has all the practical things but nothing cute and squishy, i think peanut has from the jelly kitten range if remember rightly (which is where i'll get our purchase from).


----------



## gilz82

I will do Madcat. To be honest i was trying to avoid having to go off sick as for a long time i felt guilty about my work and didn't want to leave them in the lurch etc.

The job i do here no one else even truly understands and my mat leave cover is really under qualified to be expected to cover my job. I wanted to try and get as much of my work done for the coming months so she had an easier time of it once i went off but now with all the attitude i'm starting to get really sick of it.

It's my own stupid fault, i've been coming into work an hour early every day for nearly 18 months now. I don't get the time back as TOIL or anything and my OH has been telling me that instead of people appreciating me doing that they just come to expect it. Naively i thought he was wrong, but all of this hassle has just proved that he's right.

Sorry that's my rant over for the day :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

its a shame that, im sure there are still companies around who would appreciate that level of commitment from you, but i have to say ive never worked for any of them. I totally understand where youre coming from, youre really conciencious which is such a good quality, but unfortuantely its not really paying off, they just expect more of you, whether youre sick or not.
I dont know whats wrong with people these days. BMW was probably the worst company for being like that when i worked for them, they didnt give a damn either (&i used to do as you have- coming in early to get everything done, that never paid off either).
I think your company are panicking too, because no-one else knwos what theyre doing except you, and they dont have the time/money to train someone so theyre trying to squeeze all they can from you.


----------



## gilz82

It's hard isn't it because i'm sure you are like me and don't want to be one of those people who just go to work and do the bare minimum and then go home. But it's also soul destroying know that your hard work doesn't actually get you any recognition.

Maybe we'll win the lotto this weekend and not need to think about work anymore, i think it's a triple rollover :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz that sucks. I know how you feel about putting in the extra mile and it just going unnoticed. The lucky thing for me is how many lovely people I work with externally who are sometimes very vocally appreciative and that helps.

We've not ordered our new recorder yet. Hopefully today when DH is back from work. Been too busy this week to order anything and want DH to help me choose. Soon though. I NEED a functioning DVD player for watching tv in bed! :haha:

Well the tv is off now anyway. Byron has been a total pain because he knows I've been sick and need rest. In the end he kept smashing stuff on the tv so I put him in his room. He's spent maybe 10 mins playing in there and has just emerged tooting a trumpet. Lol he's just gone back in and shut the door! Oh now he's hurt himself. :dohh:

It's time to get up now anyway but I can't let him think that hitting me and being naughty will get him the attention!

Madcat I got that tiger from jelly cat. That's the only thing.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat missed your squishy things question.

We've got a little jellycat sheep which i saw in a wee nik-nakky type shop last week and i thought i was really cute and we've got a one of those taggy toys its a dog called Buddy.

We don't actually have anything else other than a play mat, keep telling my OH we need to get sort of chewy and rattly type things but we haven't yet.


----------



## madcatwoman

> Byron has been a total pain because he knows I've been sick and need rest. In the end he kept smashing stuff on the tv so I put him in his room. He's spent maybe 10 mins playing in there and has just emerged tooting a trumpet

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I can see putting him in his room really upset him!!:haha:

I cant decide which animal to get from jellycat, see what DH likes when he gets home i think. Gilz, we have lots of dangly things , you know, to dangle from play mats and things, but nothing chewy either!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat mostly I just wanted rid of him! After that I got up and went to the toilet and he came to bash cars on my knees so I locked him out of the bathroom a while and he screamed. Then I went in the shower and he screamed the whole time. Then he wouldn't get dressed. Then he took off his nappy and weed all over the floor and his feet. Then he kept on pulling off his cardi. Finally got us all downstairs and the stupid shopping came early. Got that put away and at last I've managed to kick him outside and finally eat something as I've been retching away all morning. Needless to say I haven't even thought about work yet! It's lunch at half 11, then mine, then get him to bed (and I reckon me to bed too!) then DH is home so I ditch them all and do my stupid action plan. Cannot believe how naughty he has been today. I don't think he's ever been like this with me before.

Babies aren't really interested in anything at all for a couple of weeks. They don't need anything chewy for ages either so I really wouldn't worry. You'll have time to buy some things in when the baby is ready for them. At some point we'll want to buy some more rattles and things, the soft ones are mostly disgusting and can never be washed (no money-making gimmick there or anything :roll:), but I'm in no hurry. We have two playmats from when Byron was small.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH no!!, what a naughty boy he's been today, i think the terrible twos are setting in!!, just when you need it too:haha: Cant believe he took his nappy off and wee'd on the floor!!:dohh:

Yes youre right about the toys, i know, i guess i just have an urge to 'get something'!!

i think baby B might have tried turning back around again as i had a bottom up by my ribs this morning, and hiccups rattling away on my pelvic bones & dont feel quite as uncomfortable as i have been.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: 25 week appointment this morning and they heard something irregular with the heartbeat so we're off to the hospital for a scan to check just in case. Please think good thoughts xx will update when we return.


----------



## gilz82

Huge :hugs: Ozzie, try not to think the worse i'm sure your little one is just fine! Let us know when you can.

Oh Peanut i did have a little giggle at Byron, i'm sure in a couple of years that will come back and bite me on the bum though. Hope he's having a nap now or at least behaving a little more.

I bizarrely am feeling a lot of pressure on the lady garden area today, sort of confused as i can still feel his head at my rib cage and i didn't think his bum could move down low enough to feel much presure. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well a breech baby will eventually have its bum engaged (or feet if footling) so I'm sure it must feel as full of pressure as a head.

Good luck Ozzie.

The boy fell asleep on my knee eating his lunch. :dohh: He went to bed, I ate lunch, he woke up. Just waiting for DH to be home so I can get on with my day.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Peanut i hadn't thought about it like that. I naviely was just thinking there wouldn't be enough space down there for his wee bum, but i keep forgetting that it is possible to deliver a breech baby, we just don't typically attempt it.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzie, hope its 'something or nothing', let us know how you get on!.

well, i managed half hour nap on the couch, then my bladder woke me up, why couldnt it leave me be???:growlmad: i take it thats my sleep quota for last night and today then!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat me too. Byron woke and ate his sandwich then fell asleep again in my bed so I thought I might as well too. But had heartburn then when I finally began to doze DH arrived home so I pretended to try and sleep when really I was just waiting for him to creep up hoping not to disturb us! Then he went out to the shops as Byron was asleep and again I just began to doze off when something else disturbed me. Byron's finally woken again so he's had tonnes of sleep and will probably be jolly and lovely for DH now I have to sit and work!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh no!, so thats your lot too!!. you just get to the point where your dozing dont you, either your body wakes you up...heartburn/pee etc, or someone else does(i find), usually the phone, the door.

"we just wanna sleeeeeep!!!:cry:"


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Ozzie thinking of you xx

Peanut, Sorry you've had trouble with Byron today, they always choose their moments!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

What a right lot we are.....sending HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE :hug: to everyone for crap sleep, aches and pains and just general ickyness!

Ozzieshunni :hugs: Hope everything is ok and its just one of those worrying blips in pregnancy.....keep us posted!

Well I have swelling of the hands esp my right hand.....it feels all tight :wacko: I thought it was because I was a little warm earlier but I feel fine now and they still feel swollen :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Have you been doing lots of housework again Madly? It could be you've been busy with your hands which has caused it, you know like too much walking giving swollen feet. You should rest up, perhaps with your hands elevated, see if they come down a bit.

I've done my work. I am officially on holiday!

Watching the videos of Japan with horror and awe.


----------



## molly85

JApan deffinatly not good and the tidal wave warnings not good either.

I apologise for complaining of lack of sleep you all get less than me.

Hope alls ok Ozzie.

OUr shed is lovely and tidy house is ok and got teh laundry hung before work. Sadly I sat in our carpark and nearly cried it's def more an emotional thing than actual work. I have occy health booked for monday afternoon. 
I have a head ache and felt a bit dizzy but am sure it came on when I got out of my car so will vanish soon and its the weekend yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now off to sainsburys to get some food as their food is scrummy. Got to help my neighbour to poor girls just had her gas bill and wow


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Watching the videos of Japan with horror and awe.

i just said to DH that although its so awful for the people of Japan, it is pretty awsome, the power of nature, we're just ants in comparision!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

That's work over for another week :dance:

Molly sorry work has you feeling down :hugs: Madly definitely take it a bit easier if you are getting swelling in your hands :hugs:

Madcat and Peanut sorry for short or interrupted naps :hugs: Pink are you feeling any better hon?


----------



## PeanutBean

Been on leave for all of an hour and already don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## sequeena

Ozzie hun hope all is ok :hugs: 

What's happened in Japan is devastating :( New Zealand and Hawaii issued warnings as they too were meant to get the tsunami, anyone know if they've been hit? New Zealand especially is having a really shitty time of it lately, we're so lucky to live in the UK girls xx

I am so grumpy today. Got an awful bad back, headache and my cats keep play fighting and zooming over my living room. I can't be arsed to keep getting up after them :( The boys are really getting out of hand too pissing everywhere for no reason. Sean is really getting to the end of his tether so think I may be finding them new homes in a few months :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi Ladies--

So, here's the story. I went to the hospital and had to go for a scan. He's measuring well, even a couple days ahead, so he's growing on schedule. They did a lot of measuring of the baby's heart rate. What he has is a heart block (what the OB called it). This means that the top of his heart (where the blood comes in) is pumping faster than the bottom (where the blood goes out) so the internal pacemaker of the heart is not transmitting an electrical signal all the way down, if you get what I mean. So, the top they said would be beating, for example, at a measurement of 140, but the bottom is beating at 70 (this isn't the same as the fetal heart rate which was around 136bpm). 
So.....I have to go to the hospital twice a week now for monitoring (scan and consultant) and to meet with a pediatric cardiologist. If the condition worsens, there will be fluid gathering under his skin and I will have to deliver ASAP. I will not get to deliver at the birthing unit and will most likely have a c-section to avoid any undue stress on his heart. If it gets to a point where they can't handle the condition here (the hospital is in Dundee) I will have to deliver in Glasgow because they have a better equiped cardiac unit. This condition is rare in babies and most likely seen in elderly people. They don't know why it happens in approx 75% of the cases. In less than 25% of the cases, it's due to an autoimmune condition or antibodies in the mother. It typically corrects itself after birth and if it doesn't they use an external pacemaker, so no open heart surgery.

The positives I can see: they caught it early (25+1 weeks), it can correct itself after birth, I'm gonna know exactly when LO is coming, he's still growing and moving and they said his measurements are good.

The negatives: No water birth (very low on my list of negatives atm), I'm scared to death something is going to happen and it's going to get worse.

So that is my saga today. I'm halfway between crying and telling myself it will be ok. I was strangely composed telling my parents and grandparents on the phone. This little guy is sure living up to his nickname "Trouble"!


----------



## sequeena

Oh hun :hugs: it will be ok xxxx


----------



## gilz82

Sorry about your news Ozzie :hugs: but it's good the baby is growing well and not really aware of what's going on for him. It sounds like they are really looking after you both which is good.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just wanna curl into a ball and :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

i echo the others here, sounds like theyre really keeping on top of this ozzie and as they told you its more than likely it will be corrected after birth!,:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie, DO curl into a ball and :cry: if it will help! You can cry now and deal later if that's what's needed. It's great it's been picked up and you and LO will be taken care of. Take some time to feel whatever you're feeling, good, bad, mad!

I've just ordered my postnatal bath herbs. And the DVD recorder. And booked the car into the garage for its MOT and service next Wed. Going to go open the post about our house insurance and see if I need to do that too. I also downloaded three months of bank statements (whoops). Just need to spend 100 hours going through them on the computer. Last pregnancy I didn't do them the whole way through so I'm doing better this time! Hooray for mat leave and getting things done!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Ozzi darling huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Like the girls said, focus on the positive. The likelihood is that this will correct itself. Although there is heart block (think of it like the electrical wiring being a bit squiffy), it hasnt restricted his growth and development which is good news - so babe isnt compromised by it. 

But of course you will worry, its what us mums, and mums-to-be do best. Have a good bawl and then focus on being well and looking after yourself:kiss:

Pink - I know you asked this a while ago - the nearest hospital from the birth centre is about 4 miles away. The problem is I am medical and it only makes it worse!! As a hospital doctor you see the extreme end of the spectrum, as its all the problem cases that come our way. All the 'normal' stuff it deal with elsewhere (in the case of pregnancy by the midwives) so you end up with a super skewed view of things. So now my potential complications are adding up ....being over 40....raised blood pressure....and potentially pre-eclamptic I am starting to feel a little nervous about pushing my luck. I think I will check out Peanuts idea of trying to hire a pool to use in hospital. Can but try.

Sorry everybody is broken - makes me feel better it happens to you young 'uns too! I was thinking I was struggling cos I am an oldie :winkwink:

Gilz - it sounds like your nurse is talking rubbish! I hand out medical certificates to loads of pregnant ladies - cant see why they think it is a consultant thing. You need to really not be at work. Full stop. 

Sending lots of fixing broken preggo ladies dust to you all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## molly85

Awww ozzie good cry and tomorrows a new day. he's one well looked after baby. 

Eugh peanut I never do that but check our accounts so often I know what should come out of where


----------



## loopylollipop

And Peanut has finished - yay yay yay yay :happydance::happydance:

Happy Mat Leave!!!


----------



## molly85

hehe, loopy i'm an str worker and I sign and give them to. we all can


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> Awww ozzie good cry and tomorrows a new day. he's one well looked after baby.
> 
> Eugh peanut I never do that but check our accounts so often I know what should come out of where

Me too but I have all the income and outgoings budgeted on Money so we can see roughly where we're heading. We're also saving as much as we can so I need to check regularly to transfer between savings and current in case we save too much and go overdrawn! Lol

Well morning ladies. Byron slept through then screamed for an hour before finally going down for breakfast. :dohh: We're all good though. DH is going to the post office later to pick up some new natal bath salts for me that we weren't in for, at least I think that's what the parcel is...


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Glad you had a good night til the screaming fit Peanut 

I feel horrible this morning my painkillers make me feel super nauseous and I have no food in cos I'm a lazy moo and didn't go to asda after work last night. Trying to work myself up to getting up and going for shopping.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning Broken Ladies.

I managed 2&3/4hrs sleep!, not to be sniffed at i tell ya!!.

how are we all today?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> Glad you had a good night til the screaming fit Peanut
> 
> I feel horrible this morning my painkillers make me feel super nauseous and I have no food in cos I'm a lazy moo and didn't go to asda after work last night. Trying to work myself up to getting up and going for shopping.

Ohhhh, have you been popping th ose pills without a proper meal hun:growlmad:

You need you OH here to look after you and keep you in line, you need to eat eat eat!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:hugs: Ozzie.....sounds like you are both in great hands and are getting the care you both need.....I agree with the everyone else :cry: now if you feel you need too :thumbup:

Well I feel tired again but seemed to have got a reasonable nights sleep albeit toilet runs and sore painful hips and pelvis :dohh: Today I am meeting a friend, she has two boys and we are taking the kids to a soft play area.....it will be busy no doubt but will be great to catch up whilst the kids play because I am already missing the adult interaction now I am now working :(

Hope everyone has a nice day !


----------



## madcatwoman

bloody hell:growlmad::dohh:

Our bathroom toilet has cracked, leaking goey water. 
As you probably know, we took on a project of a house,a 70's time warp looking like something you've never seen before:haha:, nothing had been done.

we managed to get everything done from windows to interior within the last year, except for our all pink 70s bathroom and ensuite, ran out of cash and was put on the back burner until oneday perhaps we could afford to do them.

well, still cant afford to do them and now this. Told DH we cant afford to be taking out a loan at this time in our lives with one of us working+baby. He's thinking about asking bank of mum&dad.

Our money pit proves to have great timing:dohh: If we do get it done somehow i cant imagine dealing with new born baby and building site next to his room trailing all up the stairs to our front door!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

My friend was taken into hospital 3 days ago due to high bp, her little girl measuring small and a failing placenta. Yesterday she gave birth to her little girl by emergancy c-section!

This is Baby Bliss born 11/03/11 weighing a tiny 2lb 3oz at 31 weeks gestation!



She is doing so well! She is breathing on her own with no help at all! They have told her mummy that if her health carries on the way it has then all she needs to do is gain weight!

Very happy Godmother!

:cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh my goodness, such a small baby, and only 2lbs at 31 weeks, thats good that shes doing so well though,blimey!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow Sofie that is one small baby! I hope she quickly piles on the pounds and can soon come home. A friend of mine delivered at 34 weeks in Jan and her boy was over 4lbs. Here's hoping for some sturdy growth. :)


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Godmother!! Bliss is such a lovely name :)

Speaking of godparents does anyone have any for lo? My best friend is going to be godmother but I don't think we'll have a godfather.

Madcat argh what a pain in the arse!! :(

I have been banned from walking anywhere for a while. Only went for a 10 minute stroll and came back breathless, light headed and feeling awful. Fuck sake. I knew I couldn't do much anyway because of the water but this is truly ridiculous.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thing that worries me is that it seems her placenta must have been failing for a while because she is really small for her gestation??

According to my pregnancy book at the end of this week my baby should be roughly 2lb and 14 inches long and thats at 25 weeks? I know all babies are different but....

I am just flabbergasted it has taken so long for them to find this out? She was one 2 weekly observation anyway for high blood pressure from 20 weeks so surely this should have been detected before 31 weeks? She has had 7 scans since her 20 week scan!

But alteast she is a healthy baby! They told her she has the health of a full term baby just not the weight....Her mum is seeing her for the first time at 11am

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well Byron isn't christened and isn't going to be so we don't have Godparents however we do have two close friends who are sort of Godmother and Godfather and we have two others who will be his legal guardians just as soon as we get round to writing our wills...


----------



## sequeena

Hopefully she'll put the weight on quickly xx

It's amazing what they can miss on the scans. They only realised my problems 2 weeks later than they should have (not that long in the grand scheme of things but it could have all gone so wrong).

I suppose even they get it wrong at times :( which is scary.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Well Byron isn't christened and isn't going to be so we don't have Godparents however we do have two close friends who are sort of Godmother and Godfather and we have two others who will be his legal guardians just as soon as we get round to writing our wills...

We aren't having him christened either, I just like the thought of godparents lol


----------



## madcatwoman

I was thinking about this. we're not religeous so we're not having godparents, but i guess you can go for 'legal guardians', its food for thought!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

We aren't christening Jake either but we are having a 'naming ceremony' for him and they appoint guardians to Jake to look after him and guide him through his life.

So we are having 2 close friends to be his 'guardians'


----------



## PeanutBean

We don't really have any expectations of our friends who are to be his guardians other than to keep in touch really. We're not planning on dying so hopefully nothing should ever come of it! We don't really have expectations as such of the others either but his 'Godmother' has been amazingly good.


----------



## molly85

Ohh don't start on the god parent thing we had agreed we needed guardians then matt said we should have "god" parents to guide our child spiritually we are both non christian and non believers so thought this was rediculous. that was a big old fight and weirdly amuzing. I have requested we have a naming ceremony when we get married as I have some gorgeous if a bit fuzzy pics of me walking out the church when i was christened at 20 months


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We aren't christening Alex, but we thought it would be nice to have a humanist blessing (non-denominational) and a nice meal afterwards. His godparents are already picked and have been so helpful and wonderful. The godmother was DH's mom's best friend and pretty much a second mom to him. She said she would help get me back and forth to the hospital for visits and so did SIL. I do feel lucky to have some of a support system around me in DH's family and I'm glad I found a support group of other moms!

Congrats Peanut! Now to kick back and relax and wait :haha:

Sofie, congrats as well! What a tiny tiny princess :cloud9:

Thanks again everyone for the support. I would be lost without BnB. :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, after 8 years together the sad day has come to give up our cineworld unlimited membership cards:nope: creatures of habbit, this has been our date night most saturdays. But the price is going up, baby B on the way, and to be honest i cant sit in the cinema seats anymore without my tailbone creating immense pain, so im no longer enjoying the films anyway.


----------



## molly85

I forgot sophie she is tiny and lovely. I think abby is menat to be 3lb sodon't think she measuring far behind. always depends wht you read


----------



## gilz82

Wow congrats on your friends teeny baby Sofie, hope she continues to do so well. It is slightly scary tho that they didn't pick up how small she was at the scans. 

Madcat so sorry about your toilet causing problems, sometimes life picks the truly most useless times to test you with these things. And just think in a few years I'm sure you'll be able to take your cineworld membership back up :hugs:

We're completely not religious so won't be having a christening etc. Probably won't have a naming ceremony either but we will re-do our wills to appoint legal guardians.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Update from my friend...

Baby is breathing on her own with no oxygen whatsoever!

Also the doctor has said that if she carries on being so healthy all she has to do is gain weight and they said if she reaches 4 and half pounds and is still healthy then she can go home at the end of April

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Meant to ask do any of you girls have bnb friends who've been through clonus treatment? My sister has just found out that she's going to have to do this. I've been singing bnb's praises for ages so she finally bothered to sign up and post and no one has replied to her. 

Just wondered if between us we knew anyone who could help?


----------



## sequeena

Sofie good news!! 

Sorry Gilz I don't know anyone on here who's gone through that :(


----------



## molly85

whats clonus?

Nooo madcat! our cinema has beanbags i have wanted to try out bet there dead comfy.

Great news sophie. I found a fab story when googling on a baby born at 30 weeks they said he couldn't leave hospital for nearly 3 months he was out in 50 days brilliant. 

Oh dear 1 beatroot to many


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly stupid predictive text on my phone changed it, it was supposed to say Clomid treatment :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Oh Molly stupid predictive text on my phone changed it, it was supposed to say Clomid treatment :dohh:

LOL!! Ohhhh I know there are lots of women in the ttc forum who are using it :flower:


----------



## molly85

yup and Lttc. it's been quite good i think. there is def a lady on here who had tripplets that way lol

It's by far the least intrusive assisted conceptionb there is


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> yup and Lttc. it's been quite good i think. there is def a lady on here who had tripplets that way lol
> 
> It's by far the least intrusive assisted conceptionb there is

Yes much more in LTTTC xx

ooh I think I know the woman you're speaking off, didn't the triplets arrive on her birthday? :D


----------



## molly85

yup i can't rember her name now I had a link to her parenting thread but can't imagine she has time to update it often lol


----------



## molly85

this is my fav toy so far for abby
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Keel-Toys-Nursery-Puffball-Elephant/dp/B004NDSPG6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299951941&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## molly85

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51umD2L6VlL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Awww!! My mum got one of those soft stacker things but I think it's 12 months+... lemme see if I can find a pic...


----------



## sequeena

It's this one I think :)

https://www.4littletots.co.uk/images/large/Stacking-Hen-Lge.jpg


Woops it's 3 month plus, not 12 months :rofl:


----------



## molly85

if it's obviously not swollowable i ignore ages lol


----------



## molly85

lol thats cute. I love anything solid every child in our family throws stuff at dad so every dad has lumps and bumps on their head. My cousin actually removed all the skin from my dads lipps when he was 1 very funny


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

WOW Sofie what an amazing story :) sounds like your friends little girl has true spirit, a little fighter!

madcat hon sorry you are having to give up your cinema passes however if its the only positive right now.....you may not want to go for a few months once baby b is born so think of that cash saved :) its dead hard to leave them at first esp with MIL :wacko: BUT you can make a regular `date` with DH and opt to go to the cinema then :thumbup: Me and DH will be doing this on a monthly basis, we will surely need the break and `us` time with two monkeys :lol:

Well the play centre was good :thumbup: the kids enjoyed themselves and I enjoyed the female adult company :thumbup: Feeling tired now though :dohh: DH has offered to take Oliver to his party tomorrow so I can relax and maybe have a bath.....might be worth taking him up on this offer :rofl:

As for Godparents and Christenings.....Oliver was Christened at 9mths old (CofE although DH is catholic)and has two Godfathers (My BIL and a close male friend) and four Godmothers (My SIL, my two sisters and a close female friend) :shock: We will be Christening Charlie probably early next year and as my sister is expecting EDD August we will be having a joint Christening celebration :thumbup: As for Godparents this is still up for discussion :wacko: A bit random but I thought I would add that me and DH as a couple have a God-Son and two God-Daughter`s and DH has another God-Son so he has two of each :shock: In fairness we have SIX Children :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i dont mind giving up the cinema passes really, because as you say, i wont have to leave baby B with MIL!:haha:

My SIL came round today which was a suprise. Even asked to see the nursery.
she seems ok these days, talked about what happened in her pregnancy in more depth, her due date would have been one day later than mine can you believe it, on April 22nd.

Im sure none of you want to know this, but im forever feeling like i need a 
No2, could baby be on my bowels or something?.


----------



## molly85

mad they defsit on your bowel lol.

Great news on SIL she's come so far


----------



## madcatwoman

Yep, it must be galling to see me so pregnant and due the same time as her, but shes doing really well, i was suprised she even wanted to visit the nursery.

does anyone go to sleep (hahaha..thats funny in itself..but here's the rest of the sentence) and while theyre lying on their side feel what must be hands or toes ticking their sides?. I have for a while now, but dont like it, i feel like im squashing a hand or something!


----------



## molly85

i get booted if I roll on my front and think its her little hands pushing me back ova lol. I think i found a nose by my belly button I insanly think shes not only lieing across but back to back. I am wishing a c section on myself lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone ever want to scream at someone and tell them there are more important things in the world than material goods? My friend keeps going on and on about how her parents are cutting her off (she's 24) and that they are so mean to her and taking her laptop back and blah blah blah blah! ARGH :grr:


----------



## molly85

she must have done sumit to deserve that. having parents taht love u is by far more important


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Her parents are actually really vile to be fair. But I hate people who moan about things instead of just getting on with it. She is 24, should have stopped depending on mom and dad a long time ago.....perhaps I'm just cynical :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol i was a home owner at 24 scary, far from dependant. my parents are more dependant on me


----------



## gilz82

Yup me too, out and living in my first house with mortgage at 19 years old.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My brother is still living at home, he's 23 and gets things rent free and all his food paid for....kinda boils my blood a bit at times because my mom has yet to get anything for the baby. :grr:


----------



## molly85

eugh. I was paying rent at 17 mainly coz i quit college. moved to cardiff at 18, came back had a rough 2 years ( was paying rent and made homeless in that time) got myself a council flat whilst keeping my job and mols etc and taaadaaaaaaaaa. So proude of myself


----------



## PeanutBean

I was a homeowner by 24 too.


----------



## madcatwoman

wow, you all impress me!. i was still living at home at 23, with my dad. well, i was just about to move out and in with DH. But to be fair any of the jobs i was in would never have been enough to pay a mortgage/save for a deposit.
In the same breath however, i was never spoilt, my mother never gave a damn and my dad was old school who brought us up knowing the value of money.

I think my BH are either A) going to cut of my blood supply or B)going to be responsible for tearing a great big hole in my sides!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm sorry to all the girls that are having sore BHs. Mine are still just squishy they don't hurt me. 

How's things with your bathroom Madcat?


----------



## molly85

damn i forgot, Mad just get a new pan for the mo. should only cost £30. then have it fitted when your ready


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh I'm sorry to all the girls that are having sore BHs. Mine are still just squishy they don't hurt me.
> 
> How's things with your bathroom Madcat?

IVe had BH ALL EVENING!, ive sat up on the sofa, lied down, walked around, my stomach has been like a rock:growlmad:, makes me wonder if baby B will come sooner rather than later or whether it makes no difference.

My bathroom is a no go zone:shrug:, best remember not to use the loo in the morning!.DHs brother says we're looking at about £2k to get it done.

Im off to bed now, see what i can manage...im right grumpy tonight lol!!:dohh:

night all:sleep:


----------



## molly85

night mad. I found hands and knees helped or sitting on my ball


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies, sorry I didn't get on yesterday!

Ozzie :hugs: hope you've had a good cry and we are all hear to support you :hugs:

Sofie, congrats to your friend, she sounds like she's doing amazingly well breathing on her own! 

Loopy- fair enough on the hospital thing! It must be hard when you only see oneside!

Godparents- we are getting James and LO christened together probably in September if all goes to plan. I'm not religious neithers OH, but we have a friend who is a vicar and he has explained a lot of things and I've decided to do it. When I was younger my dad died of cancer and the church were a fantastic support to my family, one I was very grateful for, and I've decided that if it opens mine up to that kind of support network then I'd like to do it. Plus it's just a welcome to the church, it's not forcing them to be religious or anything. I haven't decided on godparents! I'm not sure whether to do the same for both or different for each child!

I have been awake with tightenings again, hopefully just BH. I'm just going to have a hot bath and hope they stop! I feel awful as well. :sick:

Madcat sorry about the bathroom and cinema tickets, I really miss the cinema, that's the one thing I do really miss about having kids, but we have a lovefilm subscription and watch a lot of films at home now when they are on DVD!


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Sorry you are feeling :sick: Claire hope your bath helps :hugs:

Madcat we did our bathroom 18 months ago and it really doesn't have to cost as much as that if you don't want it to. If you are just replacing the toilet suite in the same position ie bath where it is just now you could probably do it on your own as long as your DH is reasonably handy. 

We did ours ourself. Bought a lovely suite from B&Q in one of their silly deals weekends, it was £500 for p shaped bath, curved shower screen, toilet, basin, pedastal and the two sets of taps. Meant we only had to pay for tiles and a tiler after that which came to about another £500 and our whole bathroom is tiled to ceiling height, floors too 

I know it definitely money you didnt want to be spending just now but bits of it really can be done on your own. In all honesty we could probably have tiled it ourself too but it was just before I got my kidney out so we wanted it done quicker :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:
managed to sleep on and off, so have shaken off some grumpyness today!!:haha:.

Ah gilz, yes our bathroom could be a bit cheaper but not only is it old style as in colour, theres a bidet in there so we would be re-jigging the space, its also quite a large bathroom with 3 large walls of tiles (no window:growlmad:).
I'll take a photo of it sometime, you will laugh when you see it lol!


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon that's a bummer that things need to be moved about. In the meantime since you have Baby B on the way could you just replace the toilet only?

Glad you got some sleep, I had about an hour and then 5 minutes here or there til I gave up and had a bath at 4am. Just going to head to the shore with the dog to try and blow some of the cobwebs out of my head. What you up to today?


----------



## madcatwoman

DH has just helped me change the bed, then we're off to town and maybe a walk while its nice, i'll strap my belly up so should be able to manage it!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,haven't been on for a couple of days,took ages to catch up there.

Happy maternity leave peanut!!!!
Sorry to hear about your lo's heart ozzie,thank god its been spotted so soon and they thinkn it will correct itself once he's born.x
Wow sofie,congrats on your godchild,she's doing so amazing for such a tiny wee baby!
At 24 I was lying in a hammock,or doing something exciting in countries like cambodia and vietnam!!
I left home and went travelling at 21 and didn't come home til I was 27,had the time of my life,met dh while away!Didn't become a home owner til aged 30!

Our boys are christened and this lo will be too.Its not that we're religious,its very much just the done thing here in catholic ireland,and if they weren't christened they couldn't go to the local schools,so sadly its more a convenience thing.

I've been busy all wk end,out and about and had friends over too.having a quiet 1 today,feeling pretty crampy again after all the walking about i've been doing!


----------



## sequeena

I just realised I've got another scan tomorrow (AFI and doppler) and I am shitting my pants :( I don't know why I do this to myself, I saw him last Monday and he was fine!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena i'm sure he'll be fine :hugs:

I've got the consultant again on Thursday and this CTG monitoring so not greatly looking forward to that either but I'm sure we'll both be ok.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I had a CRAP nights sleep :( and the BH OMG how painful :wacko: if they keep up like this then am not sure I will know when I am getting real contractions because boy are they like the real thing :dohh: DH has just left to take Oliver to his friends birthday party and so I have about 3hrs to myself :)

I was also an homeowner at a young age 19yo :shock: Met DH when I was 16yo, got engaged when I was 18yo and then the following year bought our house.....still living in same house now :) We have lived here for just over 10yrs and have been together approaching 12yr. I had my 1st baby at 22yo, got married at 26yo and then second baby at 28yo.....think that about sums it up :haha:

Sequeena hon am sure everything will be just fine with little Thomas :hugs: The worry doesnt stop with pregnancy am sorry to say and unfortunately as a parent one never stops worrying :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, what you say about your BH is similar to mine, the evenings seem to be worse for me!

Ive been to town today, went to mothercare to use their loo, then went to a few more shops but, oh god, baby B is doing something weird to my girl bits(organs) down there, like somethings going on with my cervix or something, sooooo off putting!.

Just hung my sheets out on the line, its a lovely day, about to get my deckchair out!


----------



## gilz82

When I went to asda yesterday Madcat I honestly felt like te jellybean was trying to escape the pressure on my cervix and lady garden was seriously bad. He must have moved back up a bit later in the afternoon thankfully cos it wasn't as bad then. 

I'm jealous of your nice weather it's back to being very cold in scotland!


----------



## sequeena

Lovely and warm in Wales, sorry Gilz!!!

Belly is rumbling very uncomfortably :( looks like I've got the runs again!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Today has been a good day. :) The daughter of the lady upstairs had a baby boy about six months ago and she just dropped of a HUGE box of new and barely used baby boy clothes!!!!! She said she doesn't want back what we don't want and some of it is so nice I'm thinking of just doing bundles on here or ebay for £5. Lord knows we need the money.

Scan again tomorrow at 12:30 to check how his heart is doing and a meeting with the consultant. Wrote down LOTS of questions. I did find a group on facebook for moms of kids with heart block and they are telling me it's not likely it will correct itself (from personal experiences), but they are just few out of many and I don't think the OB would say that it might correct itself if it wasn't true so I will be clarifying that tomorrow!

Other than that, he's kicking up a storm right now :). Honestly, I'm cherishing every movement 100x more than I did before. Thanks ladies for everything!

Sequeena, I'm sure your LO is going to be fine :hugs:

Mad, good luck with the bathroom!!!!

I'm very curious to see which LO arrives first! :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat it could be baby b trying to engage :) same for you Gilz :) Oliver engaged at about 31wks ..... I thought it was a sign he would come early boy was I wrong :dohh: He arrived right on his due date in the end :) 

Ozzie how nice of your neighbour and it sounds like a great idea to sell on bnb or ebay :) I will be doing exactly the same with Charlies things :thumbup: as he outgrows them (thats assuming my sister has another little lady, she has her scan on friday!)

:hugs: for scans and consultant appointments this week....sequenna and ozzie you will both be in my thoughts!

Well I just devoured a KFC :) Chicken is certainly one of my pregnancy passions right now :rofl: I just love it and am a regular at the hot deli counter in morrisons :haha: chicken, chips and gravy all washed down with a maltesers krushem nom nom nom!


----------



## molly85

ohhhh kfcyummy. what is a krushem? is it milk shake?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah with a topping crushed into it....mine was maltesers and Oliver has oreos :)

Ladies forgot to say ..... going back to madcat and the rude man in the shop thingy ..... yesterday I was told by a `random` that my baby will def be bigger than Oliver was (he was 10lb 5oz) `apparently` according to this lady the more babies you have the bigger they get :saywhat: mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I think someone forgot to tell her this is def a olde wifes tale and has no truth to it AT ALL :trouble:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly , i did wonder if it was baby trying to engage, such a funny feeling right down there that ive only recently started to get!.

Your KFC sounds delish!!, i love KFC, i know its bad,probably the worst food you can eat, but god its nice!!.

as for the woman who stopped you, these people come out with some bloody stupid things!!!:shrug:

I have my GTT first thing tomorrow, its going to be al ong 2 hours i guess. i hope its just a blip.
anyone know if its ok to take reenies tonight?(i usually do before bed) but im not supposed to do anything other than sip water later on.


----------



## gilz82

Good luck tomorrow Madcat, Sequeena and Ozzie :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine for you all. 

Madly glad you enjoyed your kfc :thumbup: I don't know what I fancy for eating today I'm feeling very indecisive :haha: If the jellybean is trying to engage no wonder I felt pressure with him shoving his bum down in there :rofl: 

Got a date in for my next scan yesterday so it's on the 30th March, two weeks Wednesday. That should be the point where I get an answer about section or induction. I really think it'll be a section tho as I can tell he's still breech just now and they said at 28 weeks he had no space to turn.


----------



## molly85

Madcat i was allowed to eat til midnight so I did. 

Madly there is some therorie in that babies getting bigger but generally they start start small and get bigger not when you start with a porker like oliver.

Bloody man has no concept of he will not be working 12 nights straight once abby is here. he has lost 3 days off doing this over time. the money is great but he has no idea that being left for that long is not good. I now Gilz does it but this not what our relaionship is about. His father worked 70 hour weeks when he was a baby unsuprisingly his mum had an affair and they split up and he has spent very little time in his sons lives since. This is not what I want for my child. My family is very strong in that dads are always there. they occasionall;y miss school plays or parents evening but they do attend and spend lots of time nurturing their children. not just the fun stuff but the punishments to. matt has really pee'd me off. He just doesn't understand. if he's gnna work over time all the time I have told him he may aswell leave us now. I am not an advocate of broken families having watched children around me as a kid fall apart as their families split and can see where a child needs both parents.

Sorry to rant but he's got me in tears for no reason other than he has no family values


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Molly hon :hugs: is it possible hes panicking about cash flow and finances and hes thinking that doing `extra` might help you guys in the long run and also potentially you been at home more :shrug: I know DH would have me at home permanently but imo I love to work for independence as much as I love my children :)

Gilz hon its not impossible for his bum to `attempt` to engage nor pressure from his feet if hes footling :dohh: Am feeling pressure right now and I feel :sick: Charlie is so different to Oliver position wise its really freaky :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat its only AFTER midnight you have to limit to water so rennies at bedtime are fine :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Although im back to feeling very very heavy, ive had a good day today.
We were out bright and early going for a walk on the prom, it was so nice with the warm sunshine. Then we went to town, i got those disposible sterile bottles and Dh bought some yummy food in M&S!. we came home and had a sarnie&a sausage roll then i sat out in the deckchair all afternoon in the sun while DH knocked around the back of the house doing some DIY.

Nothing groundbreaking i know, but it was a nice day:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

madly hes obsessed with money but doesn't know what we spend or what we earn eugh.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

maybe this is why then Molly hon :shrug: men get all weird when it comes to having a baby they start to get all possessive about providing etc and so he might be thinking if he works more you can work less and stay home more with baby :shrug: men are good at making plans but not always good at sharing them :dohh:

sounds like a lovely day madcat :)


----------



## gilz82

MADLYTTC said:


> Gilz hon its not impossible for his bum to `attempt` to engage nor pressure from his feet if hes footling :dohh: Am feeling pressure right now and I feel :sick: Charlie is so different to Oliver position wise its really freaky :dohh:

Oh madly I do really think his bum is down where ever it's meant to be for it to be engaged, I'm so uncomfortable again. I just find it quite funny cos I perceive his bum to be much bigger than his head, where in reality there probably isn't much difference. 

Molly sorry you and Matt had a fight about work :hugs: I understand totally what you are saying. I worry everyday about how I'll cope with a newborn and a dog without my OH being here, especially if I have a section but for us right now there isn't any other option. 

If for you to cope financially and to be happy, Matt doesn't need to be working these extra shifts then explain that to him and hopefully he won't work them :hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh he doesn't do plan just comes out with unthought out rubbush. i have doen a spread sheet and wewill have £500 for food and baby supplies if I can ask work to sharemy pay out farley over teh months. I have calculated working more than 30 hours a week would def not be worth it. so have to figure that one out some how


----------



## molly85

Gilz he has said he won't now i have spelled it out to him but it was a tough job. you atleast went in to beong [regnant knowing you would be a single parent most of the time.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly try not to stress too much. Everything changes so much once the baby has actually arrived, for both of you.

I've had a pretty good day. I've pruned the hedge, done washing, tidied round the house, changed bedding and things. Had a nice play with Byron and a good nap. I've eaten well and taken all my different things and read loads of my current birthing book. Very happy to be on leave! :D

From tomorrow I'm going to have a weekly bath with oils and things to help prevent GBS, thrush and any other infective agents. I'm going to crack on with my hypno as I've fallen behind because of work. Going to start regular bits of housework and reorganisation to reclaim the house and help DH more. Leave is the best.

Good luck with scans and GTTs. I hope and am sure things will all be positive and good. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly glad you spoke with matt :) sometimes stating the obvious is whats needed....men :dohh:

Peanut sounds perfect....please dont over do it.....am living to regret my nesting spree this week although mentally I cant help myself from NOT cleaning :rofl:


----------



## molly85

peanut i wasn't worrying, just annoyed at him. H e is very obstinate so waiting to see if he changes is just painful


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmm I have to tackle DH at some point AGAIN cause with how I am now been paid we need to re-organise our finances a bit :wacko: him burying his head in the sand and saying `it will be fine` somehow doesnt cut it :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

He'll be obstinate in different ways after the baby is here no doubt! :lol:

Don't worry madly, I'm just enjoying doing little bits. It's so nice to feel able to do some stuff and not worry about work. Knowing I can rest and do nothing if I need to really seems to help. I want to do lots of relaxing too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey madly your tax credits might be much more favourable because of your pay arrangements.


----------



## molly85

atleast he agreed to a cut in my hours not that he fully understands how that will work


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This is where I really start to miss my family and best friends :cry:

I have to go alone tomorrow by bus to the appointment. There is no way DH can get off work and no one else is able to come with me. I just want to go hide in a corner.


----------



## molly85

ozzie will be ok. you could ask for some one to chaperone you when u get there for moral support


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'll have to see how I feel. I'm not keen on hospitals or strangers seeing me cry. The consultant is very very nice and I think she will be ok with me. Thanks for the advice and comfort. I have a huge list of questions. I don't think I'll sleep well tonight :-(


----------



## molly85

it's def worth asking even if it's just a student or HCA you can then talk it over when you come out. My brain tends to go fuzzy seeing consultants tahts why i love having my notes at home. I've a carte dor ub on my lap and its contents are disappearing rapidly


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I got two pints of Ben and Jerry's cookie dough ice cream for £5 from the co-op....one is already gone :haha:


----------



## molly85

i shall consider it my calcium input.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I liked that Molly, must remember that for next time I eat too much ice cream :haha:


----------



## molly85

i dnt drink milk and i have to make sure abby has good strong bones. there was also a fruit coolis on it so there is vitamins 2 and i am sure the pistachios are good


----------



## gilz82

You covered fruit and calcium all in sitting so that's fantastic work Molly :thumbup: I had a cadbury mini egg yogurt earlier it was so yummy!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

More calcium! :haha:


----------



## molly85

more calcium gilz!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I forgot there was milk in chocolate :dohh:


----------



## molly85

and protien


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: you Ladies crack me up :lol:

I just had two hot cross buns lavishly buttered, a strawberry muller corner and half a tub of asdas extra spesh belgian choc ice-cream :rofl: nom nom nom!

Ozzie hon if we lived closer I would go to your app with you :hugs: I agree like Molly said if you feel you need moral support ask for a chaperone :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Good luck to all the girls with hospital appointments today :hugs: i'm sure everything will be fine. Let us know what there is to know when you can :friends:

Another crap night last night for me, so you can imagine i'm in a fantastic mood sitting at my desk again on this horrible rainy monday morning in scotland.

Hopefully the rest of you are feeling a little more cheerful :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning:flower:

face like a wet weekend gilz ?


> so you can imagine i'm in a fantastic mood sitting at my desk again on this horrible rainy monday morning in scotland

:growlmad:
Im in your club, only difference is we're in for a lovely looking day again, im just about to hang the washing out again before going to the hospital.

Hope they dont give me a vile drink, i dont suppose i'll get the results till midweek i guess. To be honest im just hungry and ive got ages to go till i can eat.


----------



## gilz82

Oh yes face like the wettest of weekends Madcat :rofl:

FX'd you get the lucozade type stuff and they get your results to you as quickly as possible this week.

Just think once this is all over and everything is ok you can have an easter egg to celebrate :dance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello! I have been m.i.a for a long time! i have been working so much lately that all i have had time for bnb wise is to check on silb in the original conception thread!

I am loving the idea of covering calicum and fruit intake with a nice bar of fruit and nut later! lol

good luck with all the appointments!

update on me!

been working so much lately anfd trying to pretend that i am actually capable of doing all the physical work i have been doing most of my career that something had to give . . . yesterday it was my back. the only thing stopping me from collapsing in the middle of the restaurant was my friend/colleague who saw me grabbed me and took me downstairs safe to say i went straight home, called the docs who were useless - we have a really good out of hours service for emergencies as some of the pain radiated into my belly i thought the worst you know . . . i simply got told to rest. not good enough for me i have my midwife appointment wednesday, i have one shift on tuesday then i am practically going to beg her to sign me off the rest of the week, am in so much pain with it i have been horizontal since! 

other than that dh still has no job, but is looking good for getting a live in pub job which although it is going to drastically affect the type of place we are living - going from house garage garden to well, flat above a pub we wont have to pay rent, gas, electric, water, phone and can eat downstairs whenever all we would pay in council tax which for a flat will be less than we pay now so . . . . . fingers crossed!although i worry about smokers downstairs we had smoky neig when leo was first born so nothing new to us i am afraid!

enough about my update! i cant believe how few days some of you have left! you are like in the pop at anytime zone! cant wait to start meeting the babies! i was just thinking this morning that when mine arrives it will have been 18 months in the making!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Nomore sorry about your back hon :hugs: make sure you are taking care of yourself.

Glad things look like they are looking up for your DH on the job front though, that will be a weight off both of your minds even though it will mean a big change house wise.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know he would get a pay cut but even with that we would still be a grand better off each month! obviously it would go on paying off our stupidly big debt but after that! i wouldnt know what to do with a grand a month! probably something boring like save for a house - boring but incredibly sensible lol


----------



## gilz82

Hey nothing wrong with boring but sensible hon. Half the reason we've been able to buy all the baby stuff comfortably is because i was boring but sensible and saved into what i called my egg fund :haha: through my early twenties.

There definitely were times were i could easily have blown it on a holiday instead but i'm really glad now that i didn't.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol jealous of those who have ever been able to actually save! We've always enough but never more!#

Sorry for the wet weekend faces on the thread, I shall have to be jolly for all of you. I am in bed eating fudge. I'm not feeling much sick yet today and it's a gorgeous clear day (though still frosty) so I'm looking forward to walking the dog this afternoon when it's warmer. Got washing to put on and need to wash up but other than that no jobs that have to be done. Last night I ordered muslin for my herb bath and arranged the courier for my pool which will arrive Wed or Thu. :happydance: So very nearly ready for this birth (mentally and logistically).

Hope your days all perk up. And nomore I hope things work out for your DH and you get some time off work!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, I have a friend in Dundee and he's meeting me at the hospital so I will have someone there with me :happydance: My stomach is churning a bit. I just ate some cereal but I've noticed when I'm anxious, especially now that I'm pregnant, my stomach hurts so much more than normal :-( I just want today to be over. :hugs: Thanks for all the kind words and I'll update when I get back later xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw good luck ozzie! im glad you found someone to go with you!

we are the same we literally have a pound left in our account the day before pay day i hope he does get a live in job and i know i will be probably really irritated really quickly with the massive change to our living arrangement but it would be so good to be able to see our long list of debts get wiped off and really quickly too! even if we lived in for just two years it would mean i wouldnt have to work as much when mat leaves end! for me that is one massive luxury i would live 2 years in a tent to be able to do that lol

cant wait for all of these babies to make their appearances! one of my neighbours literally turned 37 weeks and pop it was herr first day of mat leave talk about good timing! i am getting really not quite nice braxtons today, putting that down to the anailation of all my spine and ligaments over the last few days. . . . i feel really bad as we are short staffed management wise but honestly if i do my back in good and proper then i will be off indefinately which would be ten million times worse than that


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Good luck with all the appointments today ozzie,madcat and sequeena.
Sounds like you're already enjoying maternity leave peanut!!
Fudge in bed sounds nice!
I just had 2 chocolate mousses and now i'm having a packet of burger bites!!

Oran was up at 6 this morning,I wasn't impressed as the boys normally sleep til 7.30 or 8!
It does mean that my housework is done for the day except making dinner later since I got stuck in 1st thing!

Madcat it does sound like baby b is starting to engage.Are you getting stabby pains in you vj/cervix too?
Whatever way this lo is lying on my bladder is killing me.I permanently feel the need to wee and only do a dribble when I go,and feel like I need to go again before i've even washed my hands!
Not so bad at home,I just go every 10 mins,but when we're out and about its a pain in the arse!
Think I'll just stay home and chill this wk.Paddys day on thurs,but I definately don't think I'll be able to manage the parade.Standing and walking about for hrs,plus the lack of toilet facilities on the side of the road lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im back.
on the 10min journey home ive managed to scoff one pk of crisps and half a family size bar of galaxy, im just about to start on lunch now:haha:. 
Told me if my GTT is positive they'll phone me in a day or so, i really hope not, i struggle to find foods i like at the best of times without some of those being cut out of my diet.

Vbaby, i get these funny feelings in my bits from time to time more so when im walking, i think its my cervix, like its being prodded or or something!!, cant explain it!.


----------



## gilz82

Glad that's you home Madcat and hurrah for the galaxy :dance:

You got anything particularly yummy planned for lunch?


----------



## madcatwoman

sausage rolls Gilz and what ever else i can find in the cupboard!!, i was about to eat my own arm in that hospital.

the drink wasnt so bad, it just looked like a glass of cold water, there was no taste, just sweet but no flavour to it, so it was ok, downed it one. Baby B has been bouncing off the walls high as a kite. So if i start saying im not feeling much movement tomorrow just remind me to chill cos he'll be all tuckered out from today!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh i had a sausage roll from Greggs on saturday. It was sooooo yummy, but then gave me atomic heartbeat, i was quite peeved that the heartburn wasted it!


----------



## madcatwoman

greggs do wonderful sausage rolls, DH says theyre two greasy but i find them way too tasty!


----------



## vbaby3

HHHmmmph,i've nothing nice in for lunch.
Fingers crossed it comes back clear madcat.
Know what you mean about the lady bit pains.We were walking about town on sat morning and I had to stop a few times or make a ouch or oooh noise when I got a funny movement,or some strange sensation VERY low down!!!

Well we're still baby nameless!SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!!
We were more or less going with keavy,but its obviously been playing on dh's mind, coz he just rang to tell me he's not feeling it!!!he said it might grow on him,but at the minute he doesn't like it!!!Ggrrr
He then said he is feeling teagan,which I do like but don't think I like it enough to call my 1 and only daughter,but then it might also grow on me more in the next few wks.
I've looked on every irish girl name websit going,so think I've heard them all,
I'm just picturing the poor lo being nameless for days after she's born!!

I posted on the name section here,but most people are just saying niamh/maeve/ciara kind of names that are very very common over here.
Now my head is wrecked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh ive had to stop walking a few times because of the odd sensation way low down there!!.

ah its difficult with irish names, i dont know many really. would you opt for an english name?


----------



## gilz82

Oh i have to agree they are tremendously yummy. I also love their steak bakes, in my very first job we used to have what we called fat fridays on the last friday in each month.

We'd go to greggs get buttered rolls and steak bakes, walk across to the chippy and get a portion of chips and then go back to the office. Insert steak bake and chips into buttered roll nom nom nom nom!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby bummer about the name situation. Our friends had a little girl a week past on saturday and she didn't have a name until the middle of last week, they couldn't agree on anything :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Hmm that sounds like the way we'll be gilz!!
Don't know madcat,if it sounded nice with shay and oran and also with our surname then maybe,but dh is very patriotic and thinks it should be Irish all the way!!
There are a few non Irish names I like,but again none of them are jumping out at me as THE ONE!!
Will do some more googling.
I do remember though that we never even thought of shay until about 2 wks before I was due,we were in a similar situation,so maybe something will crop up.
A few wks ago I didn't care,I thought things would just fall into place,but now we entering the 5 wk til due date,If she comes early she'll definately be nameless.
I did also like isla which is I think scottish but still gaelic,but 1 of the mams at the school who had her baby a few wks ago called her isla,and they're gonna be in the same class at school!


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's frustrating when that happens Vbaby, you pick a name and then someone else nabs it.

That's partly why we haven't told anyone in the real world the two names we are considering cos i just now, if we do we'll start getting the "oh so and so just called their baby that" etc etc.


----------



## molly85

Vbaby just go with Mary or Marie that should keep hubby happy. and pick a funky middle namy and call her that.

I haveseen Occy health and she said I am not sign offable but could get my self in a right old pickle if I don't go soon. I need to arrange for my citalopram to be represcribed after birth I dnt think it has major interactions with feeding but must check of course. matts said I can go off when I like but I have to do some house work. thge dog gave him a filthy look on my behalf lol. 

SO to discuss this with my boss will be intresting. If i doinfact need a section for the monster child I plannedto request going on leave earlier so I have time to prep, clean and sort out food.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Sorry about your back NOMORE please please rest :hugs:

madcat you made me :rofl: scoffing crisps and galaxy on way home :dance: GTT went better than mine then :lol:

Sounds like a perfect day to kick off mat leave Peanut hon

Hope work hasnt been too bad Gilz hon :hugs:

Ozzie hope your appointment went well :hugs: and sequeena :hugs: ANY NEWS?????

vbaby you know had Charlie been a little lady she was quite possibly going to have Aine/Aoine in her name somewhere :lol: So I would always suggest this as an irish girls name....I love it :)

Molly GET SIGNED OFF :winkwink: even the dog agrees :rofl:

Well today I have had to live with DH having a moan (not directly at me but you know under his breath!) about having to give me an hand with what was left of the BIG spring clean :growlmad: He was grumpy as heck and fecked me off a few times :trouble: He mainly just stood about whilst I was on hands and knee cleaning paintwork and such :hissy: really not great with my hips and pelvis :nope: Infact I told him to feck off to work at one point cause he was getting on my wick with his moaning :growlmad: Anyway by 1pm we were all but done :) and after lunch of fish butty I had a gorgeous coconut bubble bath and read my book IN PEACE whilst relaxing my aching joints :wacko: doesnt take much for me to ache these days :dohh: So whilst the bath was running I shifted a few bits of Charlies around and now we are near enough ready for his arrival, just the odd light job to complete this week on my own :thumbup: I am so pleased and can happily say my house gleams and I now feel ready to welcome my little man to his home :wohoo: 

I am going to inflate my birth ball tonight and at some point this week buy some raspberry leaf tea :thumbup: COME ON CHARLIE :)


----------



## gilz82

Madly yay on getting all your big jobs done :wohoo: can you take the nesting slightly easier from now on please :hugs:

Molly isn't whether you get signed off or not a desicion for your gp? I don't have any idea what occupational health do. 

My day was crap, my boss bugged me all day. Tried to start an argument with me about my kidney and the monitoring I'm going for on Thursday, apparently she's become an obstetrician over the weekend :grr:

Just had some macaroni cheese and now going to relax in the bath for a while me thinks.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's worse :cry: Now, it's a complete heart block. They are waiting and watching at the moment. His heart is effective enough to get him the blood he needs just now, but if it starts to slow, he's coming out....I'm getting steroid injections next Monday to help his lungs....earliest he will be delivered is 28 weeks. I'm scared to death.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Ozzie I'm sorry hon :hugs: will he need surgery or anything once he is born?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He will need a pacemaker, but not until he is a bit older. They wouldn't be able to operate on him at 28 weeks.


----------



## molly85

i think shes adoc but she wouldn't sign me off right now.
she did say talk to my MW and consultant. 

matts not entirly happy just from a money point of view so might apply to just go early in writing. so earlier in april not hideous.


----------



## molly85

Aww ozzie. there is a plan not a great one but you def have hope and so does he. Hugs hun


----------



## gilz82

Molly if work is getting too much hon you really need to do everything you can to stop earlier. You need to do what's best for you and Abby long term :hugs:


----------



## molly85

it's psychological so harder to explain but was in tears when I went to bed last night. I'll apply in writing to go off earlier in april and discuss with midwife on wednesday. the hip pain is not a major issue just being sad and depressed is. You girls all have much more major issues and are still going I feel stupid


----------



## sequeena

Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:


----------



## molly85

few a good scan. does this just leave gilz and I or do you 2 with troublesome babys still have a few more?


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> few a good scan. does this just leave gilz and I or do you 2 with troublesome babys still have a few more?

I have another one next week, my anomaly scan... should be it hopefully!


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Had my scan. Amniotic Fluid Indix - 10cm. Normal!!!! Up yours medical world I am superwoman at growing babies!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :smug: :coolio: :ninja: :wohoo: :finger:

 :rofl::rofl:

Ozzie, so sorry to hear your news, thats got you worried sick now:hugs:

Madly, ironic isnt it, GTT test then scoff down a bar of chocolate afterwards. I was soooo hungry though, it was gone 11 am by the time i got out!, i was going to eat my own arm!:dohh:

Gilz, i cant believe your boss is having issues with your appointments etc about your kidney. They really dont give a damn do they?, the sooner you leave the better is all i can say!


----------



## molly85

oh cool tahts ok what day?


----------



## gilz82

Don't ever feel stupid Molly hon :hugs: your problems are just as important as any one elses!!

Definitely discuss it with your mw and hopefully she'll be able to suggest what's the best course of action for you and Abby

Great news Sequeena you are super mum in the making!!

Molly Loopy still has another scan too.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks all. Sequeena, I'm glad things are ok :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> It's worse :cry: Now, it's a complete heart block. They are waiting and watching at the moment. His heart is effective enough to get him the blood he needs just now, but if it starts to slow, he's coming out....I'm getting steroid injections next Monday to help his lungs....earliest he will be delivered is 28 weeks. I'm scared to death.

:hugs: So sorry to hear your news hun but they've caught it and can do something for your lo. It'll be okay in the end :hugs:

Molly my scan is next Monday... again LOL


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Yeah, I know they got it early, but that's kinda hard as well because if he comes out at 28 weeks, his lungs and stomach will be underdeveloped and he'll be fighting a heart condition. I just hope he's ok. He's got to be ok. :cry:


----------



## molly85

hes a better chance in 2 weeks than he has now hun hugs


----------



## PeanutBean

So glad for you sequeena.

Molly, we each have our crap and it is what it is. If you feel shit you can always vent on us. :hugs:

Ozzie, I've not really got any words... :( It's pointless to say to try not to worry but do try and take good care of yourself over the next few weeks so you are as well prepared as you can be for any eventuality. You just have to put your faith in the medics. As Molly said he'll do much better with every week, every day, that goes by before coming out. It'll be bloody hard for you all but so much can be done for premature babies and I am sure your LO will have very good care. Take care of yourself while you can because no doubt it'll be all the baby after he comes and you'll need your energy. Big :hugs:

Well I've done too much. :dohh: I ache. Ah well, at least I defeated some mould and washed some clothes and had a nice bath and walk today. Perhaps I'll do less tomorrow and try squeeze in the nap I missed today.


----------



## sequeena

Girls I wish I could give you all a hug in person :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Sorry to hear your news Ozzie ..... ^ what Peanut said,a worrying time but please try to rest as much as you possibly can right now and your both in the best hands!

Great news Sequeena

Molly hon please take time off now and your problems matter as much as everyone else so please dont feel stupid. Its important you relax (mind wise!) as much as possible in the run up to Abby been born. I know what the consequences of not doing so can lead to and its not a nice place and really not worth it for work or a bit of extra cash :nope: 

Sounds productive Peanut :)

Gilz I promise to SLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOW down now :kiss: and I cannot believe your workplace honestly :trouble:


----------



## gilz82

Madly you better slow down especially if your dates are right you've only got 4 weeks max to chill and prepare for Charlie!!

I've actually reached a place now where I don't care about my work anymore. Of course I'll keep doing my job to the usual high standard I do it but if the consultant wants to sign me off on thursday I'm going to let her. There really is so much more to life!

Now onto the silly stuff, has anyone else got really itchy boobies? Mine look ridiculous now as I just spent five minutes trying to claw them except they are to sore to scratch but too itchy not to do anything :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie big huge hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better,but as peanut said look after yourself now hun.xxxx

Molly time for you to get signed off work too.
time to look after no 1 now.x

Sequeena I'm so happy for you that all is good with your lo!!!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: I have been preparing for Charlie :rofl: No seriously I dont have much to sort now only light duties like putting his moses basket together and I still have few bits to buy so I will def be chilling lots more now :wohoo:

I agree were work are concerned I have learnt there really is so much more to life.....Look what happened to me, one of the few people in the place who actually did any work and now with no job :nope: I do miss the place but certainly NOT the attitude I recieved or the way I was treated :sad1: Makes me sad when I think about it but I know I`m better off out of there! No job is worth your health and certainly not when you are pregnant, I def wouldnt have changed my decision even if by working through the notice period I gained the severance pay they initially where going to give me (I think they revoked it because I put in a sick note and didnt work the leave) Charlie is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to important to me to live through the experience I had whilst carrying Oliver again and had I known better then I would have made different decisions!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nope no itchy boobs but I have a few other minor ailments :rofl:

Ok so I have quite severe `period` type pains but not the BHs I have been getting :dohh: todays chores were relatively light too although I was crawling on the floor alot cleaning the skirting boards etc :wacko: now I noticed when I was sat upright on my bottom Charlies head was connecting with the floor :dohh:or so thats what it felt like ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! and well yesterday and today I have struggled to even wipe my VJ after peeing :rofl: this is absolutely riddicilous but I all of a sudden feel like I cant reach it anymore :haha:


----------



## gilz82

It's weird I think as young people we go out into the workplace with a certain amount of naivety thinking that hark work will be properly acknowledged and will lead to career progression and other wonderful stuff. I'm sure there are work environments like that but it's taken me to 29 to realise mostly they just want you to work until you are totally scunnered and then go home. 

You sure you don't want to have shot at picking some lotto numbers for the grads Madly?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree ^ Gilz I have worked so hard in every job I have ever had only to be stabbed in the back so to speak :( I didnt deserve to lose my job in the way I did or be treated in such a way ..... whats worse not an ounce of compassion :nope:

mmmmmmmmmmm may give it a thought :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

i have discovered the harder you work the less is thought of you. and jeez if you pick up on stuff quick and look like you can do your bosses job they will let u at far less pay. these guys would let me still do 60 hour weeks if i hadn't said no


----------



## madcatwoman

madly, from what you say i feel dead sure your dates are right and your scan dates are wrong, charlie is going to be here a fair bit sooner than the medics think!

I wonder what OBEM has to offer tonight?.


----------



## gilz82

Think it's about a small girl having a big baby and a larger lady having a baby Madcat


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Molly with the work thing....even as far as boss passing of your work as his :shock: right infront of you :growlmad:

and I agree madcat....I have felt movement today but not so much side to side he is def head down am sure of it :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just won this Baby K designer bundle on ebay for 8.13 ..... I so love Baby K stuff and this is all 3-6mths perfect :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=130494943330


----------



## molly85

grrr wnt load


----------



## madcatwoman

im feeling real impatient these days. im not even 37 weeks yet.
ive got to the point where i dont care about the pain, being in hospital or anything. Night times are useless, i cant be arsed to pick anything off the floor or do anything else for that matter. Im ready for my body back!


----------



## sequeena

The link won't work for me!! but madly how are you finding these bargains? You must share your secret!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. I totally forgot it was obem night! Will watch it online tomorrow morning I guess. Byron went to bed quite early too but I set up the old DVD player upstairs, DH got home and started tea, I fiddled around setting clocks and screen sizes and things and then started to catch up on some of the Japan news as I've missed it today with doing things.

It's just so bad in Japan. :( There are a bunch of new videos now taken by survivors of their towns disappearing. One of them has all these people on lower ground so close as the waves are rushing in and the people by the camera are shouting "hyaku hyaku!" which means hurry. :nope: :( My Japanese teacher has confirmed that her family and friends are all ok. They live in Shizuoka which is south even of Tokyo. My family's friends are mostly in Yokohama which is also south of Tokyo so probably also ok. It's just incredible to see the destruction. I'm quite pleased that a knock-on effect has been to shaken the confidence in nuclear power across the rest of the world. I'll be very happy if our stupid plans to build a new round of reactors get scrapped.

I am having some really huge BH tonight! They've been coming thick and fast for about an hour now. I'm not sure if it's normal three days after starting RLT or if it's because of the housework I've done, or a combination, but goodness me! If I thought she was engaged I might be worried it is actually labour!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all. Still in a haze. Took a nap and DH is really looking after me. He's been close to tears a few times but he keeps saying that it's our little guy and he will be a fighter. Xx and give your bellies/LOs extra cuddles tonight


----------



## sequeena

OBEM annoyed me tonight. You'll probs see why tomorrow but one of the men royally f*cked me off.

I just watch the tv in awe whenever the news is on. It's ridiculous how much Japan is going through. Earthquakes, tsunami and now a potentionally huge nuclear disaster (my worst nightmare). My OH reckons it's all going to blow... for Japan's sake I hope it doesn't. How much more can they take?


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Thanks all. Still in a haze. Took a nap and DH is really looking after me. He's been close to tears a few times but he keeps saying that it's our little guy and he will be a fighter. Xx and give your bellies/LOs extra cuddles tonight

Your lo is so a fighter :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well I started painting Jakes nursery today and I am still painting at 12:30am!

Wanted to get this wall finished before I went to bed.

DH walked in before when I was painting and dancing to Pink's new album....Yes he nearly wet himself watching me do it!

:dohh:

The nursery is being done in two colours....Top half of the wall is cream and the bottom half is brown and I am picking up the border today for it!

Hope your all well!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

sophie congratz on 25 weeks. 

The world is sonot a pretty place today Libia and japan I won't watch the news because it's all so sad. Just catch up on line.

Not bad night at all except I thought I heard my alarmlooked at my phone 5.07!!!! I was asleep no probs so how bloody rude of my body clock. it then did it again so I spent an hour tossing and turning finally got comfy again and it really did go off. I know alot of yougirls get far less sleep than me but that reallytook the biscuit. 
Good news though matt arrived home with a box of cakes that have been abandoned at his work lol they look like the nice onse u get in sainsbury to. there are 4 in the box so i wounder how many he actually got given lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:winkwink:

Another crap night anyone?....

i do have my chocolate croissant to look forward to, i saved it from yesterday so maybe the world will look a better place after that!.

anyone watch OBEM. That young girl did pretty well, even although it ended in section, thought she was quite brave, id be gutted if i had to go so overdue, and then through days of induction only to have a section at the end, i know its not the easy way out but id just want to opt for a section in the first place:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I've just watched OBEM online. Very cross. Why did the girl end up with a section? They decided she wqould have a section based on not having been able to successfully palpate her tum right at the start. 9lb6 isn't so big. Women can vaginally birth 11lbers. She wasn't ready to have the baby in the first place evidently. They pushed the epidural on her because they knew they wanted her to have a section. She didn't want it. She didn't want her waters breaking. Grr it makes me so mad. Saying "good girl" when she finally gave in and accepted the epi that would seal her fate. Patronising much? Jeez if anyone in the medical profession or anywheere says "good girl" to me they'll get a kick in the teeth. The MWs seem to take such liberties with these young mums. :grr:

I have been feeling pretty sick this morning. Retched a few times after Byron came over with toast breath. :sick: Not been sick but I guess I really did overdo it yesterday. Today I have to walk the hound and wash up as my minimum though I'd really like to finally get round to phoning tax credits and making a decision about Byron's childcare this year. It's a big job though. Sigh.

Oh I'm feeling really irritated about obem. What a stupid way to start the day!

Last night I dreamt that in Japan all the children were being taken away from their mothers for some sort of political perceived safety reason. It was very sad. The state of the nuclear power station is worrying but everything I've read from a myriad of nuclear physicists says it simply cannot be like Chernobyl even at its worst. Chernobyl was running when it exploded. The reactor core apparently wasn't in anything like the pressure-resistant housing that the Fukushima cores are in. I read this morning that the heat from the fission products will have dissipated within a week or so, so it's a matter of trying to just about keep on top of it until then, cooling as best as possible.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

I probably won't be about much during the day today. Was really sick during the night had to go back to bed for a few hours which then made me late for work, so i'm really not popular in here this morning.

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Gilz:hugs::dohh::nope:

Im going to phone you in sick!!, you should still be in that bed. Is it that the tablets making you sick?(you are taking them with a meal arent you?).
I thought all was quiet on here, im not usually 1st to post.

Peanut, i guess you were right, that girl simply wasnt ready so they shouldnt have had her in so soon. But i guess after all that time in there trying to be induced if i were in her shoes id have probably have given up by then and opted for a section too.
Hope you have stopped retching too. How does your first monday as a free woman feel??:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with madcat, Gilz you should be home in bed! How many people in your office would be sick all night and then come into work? Not many I'll warrant. :growlmad:

Monday was good madcat. Going to take it easier today. Had the pleasant discovery that actually there's not really any washing up to be done and I didn't have much in the machine yesterday so that didn't even go on yet. Tidy kitchen with no effort! :thumbup:

Might go get all my paperwork and do the calculations I need for tax credits and get than over and done with. I've been putting it off for a month or so now!


----------



## gilz82

It's funny i met the depute head of HR on the way into the building, she's pregnant too and she got all mad telling me just to go home.

I'm taking the painkillers with food even if it's just a couple of tea biscuits, so i don't think that's what caused the sickness. I'm not sure if my kidney is just getting worse or if the sickness is down to exhaustion. I'm so tired i've developed a lovely eye twitch which i always get when i'm really run down, i'm really glad my OH works away as i look soo pretty right now i don't know how he could resist me :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

thats sounds good. I could be doing some housework today, but im not feeling it. Im thinking of strapping my poor body up and taking a short walk round the block today. Ive done one thing on my to do list so far- Cancelling our cineword membership cards. I need to put 2 things on ebay and need to check what i put in my hospital bag, i cant remember!, i can see another afternoon nap coming on too...ive started to miss the end of neighbours recently! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> It's funny i met the depute head of HR on the way into the building, she's pregnant too and she got all mad telling me just to go home.
> 
> I'm taking the painkillers with food even if it's just a couple of tea biscuits, so i don't think that's what caused the sickness. I'm not sure if my kidney is just getting worse or if the sickness is down to exhaustion. I'm so tired i've developed a lovely eye twitch which i always get when i'm really run down, i'm really glad my OH works away as i look soo pretty right now i don't know how he could resist me :rofl:

we're almost angry with you for being in work gilz, if you werent so lovely that is. Youre doing your body no favours, only your workplace. When did you say your consultant appointment was??, make sure you explain how you have been feeling and ask about being signed off.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Gilz I'm gonna chastise you too!!get your arse back home and into bed,or at least onto the couch!!

Take things easy too peanut,I'm the same when I overdo things,I get so crampy I think I'm gonna go into labour.Not worth it anymore.
My mad notion I had to nest a few wks ago has gone now anyway,and I'm finding it hard to motivate myself to do anything really!
I suppose as long as my boys are dressed,washed and fed nothing else really matters,so i'm spending quite a lot of time sitting on my fat ass!!
Make the most of it now I say,I can't imagine life with a 4yr old a 2 yr old and a newborn,I'd say busy is the understatement of the century lol!!


----------



## madcatwoman

> i'm spending quite a lot of time sitting on my fat ass!!

sounds familiar!:haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Anyone else just feeling like 'meh'??

The extra weight is starting to really hurt my back now!

Went shopping yesterday for the paint for Jakes nursery and everyone was staring at me! Do I need a sign? I think I will make one! YES I AM PREGNANT WOULD YOU LIKE A PICTURE?

Hope your all well

:flower:​


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm still sat on the bed in my jamas. I've phoned tax credits though. Took ages to calculate our pay stuff as we are missing some payslips. Things look ok for this year. I think we'll be able to have Byron in two full days a week instead of two half days. It should cost us about £600 over the year instead of £2000 which I was expecting but we will have to base it on this coming year's current earnings. As I suspected they still have no info at all about 2012/13. Based on the current system we'd be looking at finding £9000 for childcare. :shock: I think we are going to have to try and get at least one of us part time in order to bring down income and nursery costs and then have enough to live off after. Totally stupid. Definitely looks like I'll be the absolute breadwinner either way. :( I want to have another baby though...


----------



## madcatwoman

> I want to have another baby though...

 even although you get so ill in pregnancy?.

Ive just been for a short walk, was nice to get some fresh air, its dull and grey out but not cold ( i think this is when its good if you have a dog, i dont think putting my cat on a lead will have the same effect).
ive ended up feeling alot of pressure on my pubic bone afterwards though, maybe the head??:shrug:


----------



## sequeena

Gilz you daftie you'd best be home with your feet up :hugs:

Sofie my back is starting to ache now too. I laid on the sofa last night and must have laid wrong because my ribs ached whenever I breathed out. Grr.


----------



## vbaby3

That goes to show how wonderful motherhood is madcat,if peanut will put herself through another pregnancy!!!

It really is awful peanut,we're getting by on a pretty low income.No money for luxuries really,no holidays,no social life, no takeaways!!
We have absolutely no choice in the matter coz if I went back to work,even with just 2 children 90%of my wage would be gone on childcare,nevermind with 3 children.
I'm not complaining as I'm happy to be home with the kids for now,but it would be nice to have the option as they get a little older.
I'll be a sahm until they're all in school at least,and even at that I don't know how easy it'll be to find a job that fits in with school hrs,then you're stuck aswell for mid term breaks,kids being sick etc!!
I suppose what makes it harder for me is no family nearby,I can't ring my mam or mil to collect kids from school or anything,or to take 1 of them for the day coz they're ill.Its catch 22 really!

The only way out that I can see is to go back and study,didn't do that after school,I was a hippy who decided travelling the world was much more important lol!!
Don't know what I would go back to study yet,but quite like the idea of working for myself and planning working hrs around the family.
We'll see,I'll concentrate on havin' this lo 1st!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well we had Oliver at the hospital for his `foot` appointment this morning.....All well and we have an open appointment to call them to be seen as nessecary for the next year :thumbup: I went to the library afterwards and now am sat watching OBEM :) MIL was suppose to be collecting Oliver for tea after school but she has `a cold` so has called off. I have prepared tea ..... spag bol and pear crumble all homemade so I feel am on top of things :haha: EXCEPT I am so damn :sleep: crap night last night tossing and turning and :shock: the pain, needless to say I am struggling to walk today and am waddling so badly :dohh:

Gilz hon you naughty mummy-to-be you should be at home resting.....fook work the idiots :trouble:

Peanut hon great you sorted tax credits out :thumbup: Something on DHs to do list that :)

Happy 25wks sofie :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> That goes to show how wonderful motherhood is madcat,if peanut will put herself through another pregnancy!!!
> 
> It really is awful peanut,we're getting by on a pretty low income.No money for luxuries really,no holidays,no social life, no takeaways!!
> We have absolutely no choice in the matter coz if I went back to work,even with just 2 children 90%of my wage would be gone on childcare,nevermind with 3 children.
> I'm not complaining as I'm happy to be home with the kids for now,but it would be nice to have the option as they get a little older.
> I'll be a sahm until they're all in school at least,and even at that I don't know how easy it'll be to find a job that fits in with school hrs,then you're stuck aswell for mid term breaks,kids being sick etc!!
> I suppose what makes it harder for me is no family nearby,I can't ring my mam or mil to collect kids from school or anything,or to take 1 of them for the day coz they're ill.Its catch 22 really!
> 
> The only way out that I can see is to go back and study,didn't do that after school,I was a hippy who decided travelling the world was much more important lol!!
> Don't know what I would go back to study yet,but quite like the idea of working for myself and planning working hrs around the family.
> We'll see,I'll concentrate on havin' this lo 1st!!

Tell me about it vbaby now I have NO job to go back to gosh knows what I will end up doing :nope: It was all worked out my hours and everything and now its all gone :sad1: Am not sure now happy employers would be to employ me being a new mummy as opposed to someone whos isnt iykwim, I just sort of think saying `oh yes I have a 6mths old` or whatever might but the kobosh on any job I might secure even though am very much employable its a tough world out there right now :wacko: I have thought about making a home business of my balloon work :shrug: maybe I might look into that :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly your MIL always seems to have 'a cold'! :lol:

Madcat, well we used to think we'd want two only but I just think I'm going to want another in a couple of years and then stop.

Vbaby, our problem is that I am the breadwinner. Unless DH can find a way to earn lots more we're stuck with me in full time work. He earns about half what we need to live on though my salary alone isn't enough either. If DH has to actually give up work to be a sahd after my leave then we will never be able to have another baby as we'll have nothing to live on with me on mat leave. I hate having the choice taken away from me, especially when both of us work really bloody hard! Fingers crossed his writing will really take off this year. He has SO many new contacts and it's only a matter of time before he knows a bunch of people in publishing so the liklihood of getting his book published increases all the time. It's possible that as a full time writer and with some paid journalism on the side he could earn enough to keep us which would open things up for me a bit. I'm not very good at working and being pregnant and being a mum. It's more than I am physically made of and I just get ill all the time. Part time would be so much better for me.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly do look into the balloon thing, much better working for yourself, but if you do apply for other jobs there's no reason to ever mention that you have any kids at all. It's none of their business!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Peanut tell me about it :growlmad: She has more colds than anyone else I know :wacko: I have talked DH into asking his bro and SIL (olivers god-parents) to have Oliver when I do go into labour :thumbup: Shes not reliable at all :nope: say I had an appointment or something today it would be all buggered up luckily I dont. I know people get ill but shes ill `apparently` roughly every second week and I cant take the risk of worrying what to do with Oliver should she `get a cold` when I go into labour!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Madly do look into the balloon thing, much better working for yourself, but if you do apply for other jobs there's no reason to ever mention that you have any kids at all. It's none of their business!

A very close friend has suggested I sell through ebay, she thinks I will do well out of it :) I gained 30.00 for two hours work after costs last week when I did the party balloons for my friend and that was on the cheap for her little girl :) I was thinking of doing a `balloon in a box` type thing :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz...Madly is right "Fook work!":haha::thumbup:

Peanut, i think i only want one baby, dont want to go through all these aches and pains and gagging again. Are you all going to laugh and tell me "told you so" if i change my mind ! lol. I honestly cant see me wanting another, but i guess never say never!
Also peanut.....you should try living like our tenants, neither working, only one who looks for holiday jobs(but never gets them), get their rent paid by the council(even although theyre still late paying us), get JSA, she told me the other day how dissapointed she was she couldnt claim anything for being pregnant-she has to wait till baby is here! lol...so more benifits when baby is here, have another and another, you'll be minted with 3 kids!, everything paid for! PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vbaby, your situation sounds similar to ours. we wont really have enough for holidays, not as far as i can see at least, maybe a weekend away somewhere.
But i'll be happy to be SAHM, i never got a decent job, i was only ever on min wage and that would be my future too, so it works out better that i stay home with LO like you say at least until school age, but you brought up a point about holidays, bank hols, teacher training days&sick days...so i dont know.
Id look in to maybe starting up my photography again, weddings were hard going but maybe childrens photos or the likes, id have to be mobile though without the full studio set up(i dont have that, cant afford it), i think id be really depressed to have to go back to the only sort of work i could get before.

Madly - i cant believe your MIL, a cold? for heavens sake, imagine if we were all housebound when we caught a cold!


----------



## gilz82

Wow loads to catch up on now that i'm attempting some lunch.

Huge :hugs: to everyone with sore backs, bodies or lady gardens :blush:

Madly getting your balloon business going does sound like a fantastic idea, especially if it was something you could run from home. Best of both worlds you could still look after your babies but also have something that gave you a feeling of independance :thumbup: Ebay really is the way to go too.

Vbaby your house will be bedlam with three kids but also totally fantastic. It'll be like my house was when i was young, i was 5, my sister was 1 and then newborn twins. Don't doubt for a second there were days where my mum thought it was hellish but the good definitely out weighed the bad. My mum did the same thing as you are considering, she went back to work after we were all at school. She luckily got a part time job in the village we lived in so only worked mornings and was home for us getting in.

Peanut, i have to admit i'm slightly surprised that you would want to endure pregnancy again, but you have the perspective of already having Byron so you know that the outcome is worth all of the illness.

My consultant appointment is on thursday morning so i've only got this afternoon and tomorrow to get through at work before seeing what she says about things.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another day of waiting....I wonder if doctors take into consideration how hellish it is to wait a week to see if your baby has gotten worse or stayed the same.....

Good luck on all the nurseries! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni - :hugs:

Oh my god I am so pissed off it's unreal!

Just been to B&Q with DH and the border that I wanted wasn't in so I was looking at some other ones and DH was clearly getting annoyed....We had to be home for 1:30 so he can go out and sort some things out!

He started stressing at me that we haven't got enough time and I was stressing because I couldn't find a border I liked! So I threw a fit in B&Q and started crying!

I would never of started crying if we hadn't nearly been crashed into on the way to B&Q in which I made DH roll down the window so I could start screaming at the driver......

So annoyed and stressed out. Don't even want to paint the nursery today I am that annoyed. Going for a nap instead.

:cry:​


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies my MIL really is a `joke` :wacko: DH took her call and I asked what was wrong he said `she has a cold and really isnt very well` mmmmmmmmmmm all this perception in just one 2min phone call. Honestly I think its cause the weather really isnt great today and she cant be arsed tbh I woul respect her more if she came right out and said that :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Sofie...blame it on the hormones!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh fingers crossed things take off for your hubby peanut,that would be perfect.
And madly the balloon business sounds great!My sil started up her own business doing nappy cakes and pyjama cakes and sock cupcakes and stuff,gorgeous gift ideas for all occasions,and she makes them look so professional,she's doing really well for herself.
She sells them online but also goes to craft fairs and car boot sales at wk ends with them,she really cleaned up at xmas time!
Madcat,you're a wonderful photographer,it would be a great thing to get back into,it costs so much to get nice family/baby pics,you could be very competitive.

Girls who are still waiting for baby no 1,the negatives of pregnancy and delivery and birth are nothing to the wonder of havin your own flesh and blood.
I would actually endure labour every day of my life for my kids,thats just how strong a feeling it is.You would just do absolutely anything in the world for them.

Too right my house will be bedlam,it already is lol!!!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope your hubby is looking after you well.xx

Sofie I completely lose it over something silly on a pretty regular basis!!
Dh thankfully just leaves me and ignores and doesn't rise to it.
Its because its my 3rd,he's well used to my raging hormoness,he knew what to expect going into it lol!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks Vbaby, i had my own website for weddings, but they were so tough, esp on my own i couldnt cope with the pressure but i give up too easily, i should have kept the site running and changed over to portraits etc which i regret. I guess i could be seen a little more competitive being as i wouldnt have the overheads that a studio has. I'll have to see how the future pans out.
:blush::dohh:ive just scraped the remaining chocolate out of my cadburys spread jar!


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My GTT results are in

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

im normal!!.

thank goodness for that!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay madcat!

Sofie :hugs: We all do it, at your stage of pregnancy I was chucking walking boots about the house crying because I couldn't see the hooks to wrap the laces round! :lol: Go and have a nap, you'll feel better.

God it's half 2 and I've done nothing. Well I've been on the phone sorting money stuff quite a bit but nothing real. Showered now. Need to dress, stick a veggie toad in the oven and walk the dog. Watch Neighbours while I eat it then maybe nap! I leave for yoga just before 6pm so should have some time. How am I to fit hypno practise in amongst all this?!

Our dream would be for DH to be earning pretty well with writing (he's definitely good enough) so he could be working from home to suit him and we'd have some financial flexibility over what I do. I really want to get back to marine biology one way or another and have some possibilities in terms of applying for project funding but that is going from one contract to another so not the sort of instability we could risk right now and also means moving which we can't do at the moment. I would love to be a consultant of sorts so that I could be working from home too. That would be lovely. I have no problem with the pressure of arranging our finances, making things work, being in charge of all that, but I rally hate feeling like our entire security depends on me. It's too much pressure. :(


----------



## vbaby3

YAY MADCAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fantastic news,off to the shop now for some choccie!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> YAY MADCAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Fantastic news,off to the shop now for some choccie!!

i celebrated with the cadburys spread!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie :hugs: I cant really find the right words to say to you but I'm thinking about you :hugs:

Just thought Id throw in that I was never EVER going through pregnancy again when I was pregnant, as I walked out the maternity unit with James I muttered 'f that I am never going through that again' but 6 months later I was pregnant again! :rofl: it really is all worth it when you get your baby here! 

I cant remember everything I have been reading, I had pages to catch up on and my brain has truely given up lately! 

Actually had a half decent nights sleep last night, I woke up and.... you'll never believe it.... it was light! 6.20am my body and James slept until! I nearly peed myself though dont think my bladder could cope :haha:

Peanut, can tax credits give us April figures now? xx


----------



## madcatwoman

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


> I muttered 'f that I am never going through that again'

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Pink,.I said something very similar both times after labour with both boys!!!
After Oran I was lying there wondering what hospital I could go to where they would let me pay to have a section coz there was no way I was ever doing that again!!
Well here we all are again,time is certaintly a healer!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes I think so pink but on the phone, I don't think online yet. They have me childcare element figures for three different possible weekly costs plus our annual income. I was a bit of a durr as I forgot to take off the £100pw smp so overestimated our income by about £3k (but that's a good thing!) and didn't even think about sums for ctc but I think it must just be childcare they've quoted me.

Walked the dog. Neighbours and a rather late lunch now.


----------



## gilz82

Yay Madcat fantastic news on your GTT test results :wohoo: that must be such a relief for you. 

I agree with Vbaby definitely the need for celebratory chocolate I'm not sure the remains of your chocolate spread really count do they?


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks PB, must find time to call them, need to do the same calculations and work out what childcare I can afford! Do they still pay your childcare allowance whilst on mat leave? I dont really want to take him out to put him back in!

The midwife pissed me off, as I left she shouted 'see you in two years' again mutterings of 'you can f off' :haha:

I'm planning to have this one there again so will see the delight in their eyes that they were right :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ha:haha: pink claire, that made me chuckle , what your MW said!!, that will be me!

Gilz, it certainly was good news, not only was i dreading a severe draught at easter i was dreading having half the rest of my limited diet cut out too, i was really concerned. I was about to say "I'll be able to sleep at night now"...but maybe thats taking it a bit too far. No, the chocolate spread doesnt really count i have to admit.
How you feeling this afternoon hun, still pretty rotten?


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink while you are getting mat pay you are employed and can therefore claim for childcare. If you take the three months unpaid too then you don't count as working so can't claim childcare as both parents have to be working 16 hours a week to be eligible. It works out nicely for us as Byron will start his free nursery the month my pay stops.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Urgghh really hate having low blood pressure!

Trying to paint when you feel like your going to faint isn't a good idea! So I am now sat in bed until it goes away :haha:

On a funny note my ass no longer fits on the top step of a ladder....:haha:

:flower:​


----------



## gilz82

I'm home now so that's a bonus but yeah feeling thoroughly rotten. Only one full day of work to get through and then we'll see what my consultant has to say about things. 

I've just munched a packet of mini cheddars and now I'm about to scoff a kitkat chunky. Not the healthiest of dinners but yummy none the less :dance:

Sofie so funny about your bum and the step ladder :rofl: take it easy with the painting tho hon :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> I'm home now so that's a bonus but yeah feeling thoroughly rotten. Only one full day of work to get through and then we'll see what my consultant has to say about things.
> 
> I've just munched a packet of mini cheddars and now I'm about to scoff a kitkat chunky. Not the healthiest of dinners but yummy none the less :dance:
> 
> Sofie so funny about your bum and the step ladder :rofl: take it easy with the painting tho hon :hugs:

Mmmm Mini Chedders! Yummah!

It was rather funny when I realised my ass wouldn't fit into it but I still tried and got stuck! Had to shout DH in to come and pull me off it!

He was nearly wetting himself!

:flower:​


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: sofie sooooooooooooo funny :kiss:

Thank you Ladies I agree the balloon business may just have something in it and I can put my hand to alsorts of things like the nappy cakes too because I am highly creative or`ARTY FARTY` as DH likes to call me :haha: I only need to start off small to begin with an see how it goes I suppose however convincing DH it may be a way forward might be a little harder :dohh: He knows I`m really good at what I do but I dont think he has much faith in it earning any cash in the current climate...I however think it is def worth a shot to see :thumbup: Anything to stay at home with my baby longer right :)


----------



## molly85

watching OBEM the younger girl now looks petrified I missed how old she is but a 30 odd year old boyfriend acting like a teen is far from what she needs. Dear god how did teh other lady need to go to theatre? 

Gilz you naughty girl you should have come home. 
Hugs Ozzie, count ya kicks hun it will help reasure you that hes wiggling away and you can act asap.

Sofie my ass doesn't fit into more than a ladder these days lol.

I got a GP appointment for thursday afternoon so will discuss with doc what she thinks. MW tomorrow lets see if she mentions birth plans or breast feeding or if its even my MW lol.
SO bloated come on baby girl shift off my bowels so I can get some relief


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Theses are an example of the balloons I did for my Nieces Christening in September :) We went with simple clusters and dummy balloons all in girly pink :thumbup:

Oh matcat meant to say baby pictures esp done in ones own home are very popular as a package these days :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







recent 008.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









recent 009.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









recent 014.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz you really should have stayed at home today :hugs:


----------



## molly85

they are so cool Madly, we want balloonswhen we finally get married,, cheaper than flowers and if there are kids there they can have them


----------



## madcatwoman

Lovin the balloon arrangements Madly!!, be nice to go into something you enjoy doing i think. You would/should get a website set up with all your displays to show the arrnagements off properly. Your probably right about my photography(i dont have a site at the moment, i just use flikr...heres some of my photos..im sure peanut feels proud enough of Byron for me to share the link with you 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/sets/72157625841720197/
I found advertising the photography to be costly because people look on the internet these days which can be expensive-that is, if you want to get your site up to the top of the search engine. But i would have to try harder and advertise local if i decided to do that when LO goes to school, it would definately be better than going back to a normal job however as i have found myself in some truely miserable ones.


----------



## gilz82

The young girl in OBEM was 18 Molly, her boyfriend bugged me but each to their own I suppose. 

Madly your balloons are lovely hon :thumbup: there maybe isn't a huge market for stuff like that when you are filtering in premises overheads etc but if you could build a good Internet presence through eBay and the likes of here you'd get a good client base and still have minimal costs so pretty profitable. 

Madcat if you can find a niche of photography that balances your happiness and some income you should go for it. I wish I had a talent that i could market into something that would me money!

Molly I haven't talked to my mw about birth plans yet and I've got some pretty specific things I don't want. I keep asking and she fobs me off.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

They really are a great idea Molly and I love doing them :) I get so much joy out of dressing up a venue for a party or wedding :lol: I have done alsorts of balloon decors including a HUGE bursting balloon which is stuffed with ickle balloons and confetti and is suspended above the dance floor for the newly weds first dance :) its then popped normally by best man and it cascades all over them.....I saw this for the first time about 18mths ago after creating them dozens of times I had never actually been at a live bursting :rofl: It was absolutely gorgeous and a really lovely wedding video moment :) I have done one off bouquets for Mothers Day and Valentines Day and also 18th, 21st, 40th, 80th birthday parties :thumbup: I actually under charge tbh normally as long as I get petrol money back and a little in my pocket for my time I am happy and could charge so much more and get earn it as well but its my hobby more than anything so I enjoy it :winkwink: I am thinking by starting with maybe a balloon in a box say new baby.....a gorgeous balloon and tissue paper in a plain box and once reciever opens the balloon will float out iykwim....I could go all out an do a little `package` including teddy and newborn gift bottees or socks or whatever.....I have a fantastic wholesaler dirt cheap and they do absolutely everything you could possible think of card shop wise and its 10mins from my house so I guess it could work pretty well :)


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> The young girl in OBEM was 18 Molly, her boyfriend bugged me but each to their own I suppose.
> 
> Madly your balloons are lovely hon :thumbup: there maybe isn't a huge market for stuff like that when you are filtering in premises overheads etc but if you could build a good Internet presence through eBay and the likes of here you'd get a good client base and still have minimal costs so pretty profitable.
> 
> Madcat if you can find a niche of photography that balances your happiness and some income you should go for it. I wish I had a talent that i could market into something that would me money!
> 
> Molly I haven't talked to my mw about birth plans yet and I've got some pretty specific things I don't want. I keep asking and she fobs me off.

that girls BF bugged me too!, she was plain scared but handled it well in the end for a youngster.

Like i say gilz, i gave up too easily when i realised weddings werent my thing, i just put my camera down and stopped, without thinking about what i was doing. I either did dead end jobs which were...well- dead end with people looking down on me, or did things like the medical secretary course, which is a great qualification, but when it came to working in that environment i found id gone and done the wrong thing again (to please others), it wasnt for me, and ended up leaving due to anxiety problems.
I think these next few years will be good for me to take stock and think about what i should do, without flipping from one thing to the next.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I love your pics and I def think you should go with it :thumbup: Vista print do some lovely business cards cheap as chips. When I take Oliver to play places they often have photographers there for the day and charge say 10.00 for a one off photo in a frame, it always seems popular too :) you could offer free sittings and it nearly always gets people buying photos :) and what I think is a fab idea is `watch me grow` where you do a package bundle and baby gets a photo shoot new born, 3mths, 6mths, 9mths and 1yr old and a photo included from each shoot :thumbup: can be bought as a gift by grandparents and the like too!


----------



## gilz82

Good shout on vista print Madly they do really good deals on loads of business stationary.


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat I love your pics and I def think you should go with it :thumbup: Vista print do some lovely business cards cheap as chips. When I take Oliver to play places they often have photographers there for the day and charge say 10.00 for a one off photo in a frame, it always seems popular too :) you could offer free sittings and it nearly always gets people buying photos :) and what I think is a fab idea is `watch me grow` where you do a package bundle and baby gets a photo shoot new born, 3mths, 6mths, 9mths and 1yr old and a photo included from each shoot :thumbup: can be bought as a gift by grandparents and the like too!

ah i know vista print, i used them for my wedding cards, they were cheap. Theres some good ideas there! and i guess with my own LO i'll know where mums and dads hang out and that will be the place to hand them out!
Theres some good ideas there which i should try and remember, thanks hun.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :winkwink:.....Ladies we have a returning Grad :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :winkwink:.....Ladies we have a returning Grad :dance:

Who?.......



(i dont think theres enough room for my ribs anymore BTW)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I will let you guess :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

madcat its a bit sad but teh holiday camp we went to had a photographer who came in every few days and printed some pics on site and did other things like keyrings and t-shirts not classy but a great memory.

ohh thosesort of deals sound fab madly my family don't seem to do them but would def get some proper shots done. Quite few friends and family are handy with a camera but not the same as a studio type pic.


Oh those gift boxes are brilliant


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh me neither no room for anything else in this HUGE belly :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Madly i now have to go look at the undergrads you cow


----------



## mamadonna

:hi:


----------



## madcatwoman

whos the new grad, someone just tell me:shrug::dohh: my stomach feels too full and my ribs are too squashed to find the energy to 'find out for myself'.

Im off for a bath in a mo, someone update me on my return!!!:haha:


Ahhhh- EDIT
no need,
Welcome!!!!!!!!!, brilliant news 'mamma', welldone!!!


----------



## mamadonna

me:blush:


----------



## gilz82

Yay congrats mamadonna :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: so glad you are back to join us hon!!


----------



## mamadonna

thank you,just a shame u'll all be leaving me again soon,lots of babies nearly due:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

mamma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

its great to be back:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

theres only so many keys to this door no loosing this one!!! Hugs hun so great to have you back. Ahhhhh abby wasa tiny seed once and now shes a pumpkin so scary.

Madcat i'll trade you rib space for a normal bump?


----------



## sequeena

Hellooooooooooo! Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## mamadonna

molly85 said:


> theres only so many keys to this door no loosing this one!!! Hugs hun so great to have you back. Ahhhhh abby wasa tiny seed once and now shes a pumpkin so scary.
> 
> Madcat i'll trade you rib space for a normal bump?

hopefully i wont :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i'm getting a key clip thingy so you can't get lost again. so pleased so please excuse my weird humour


----------



## madcatwoman

let me think about your trade off molly!:thumbup:

mamma..shame but im sure we'll stillbe visiting on here after our babies, its going to be hard to break what seems a habbit of a life time!!:haha:


----------



## molly85

I suppose we will be up for our masters then lol.

aw madcat I am sure girls are just pure trouble lol.can't wait tosee if she has the same personality when she comes out


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madly your prediction thread has made its way back in 2nd tri lol, you have requests so funny lol cant believe how many you have predicted correctlyy!


----------



## PeanutBean

Gah you ladies have been chatterboxes!

Madly your balloons look fab! Do you ever do helium ones? If so you should remember the environment! https://www.mcsuk.org/what_we_do/Clean seas and beaches/Litter campaigns/Don't let go - balloons

Madcat, I certainly don't mind sharing pics of my boy. The one where he is playing with the 20p looks most like him - you know how people look different in different pics. He's a total cutie. :cloud9:

OBEM - very annoyed by it all!

A big :wave: and :happydance: at the return of mamadonna! What's your EDD for the first post?

I had yoga which was ok and I managed not to fall asleep during relaxation!:haha: Eating a tasty tea of spinachy cheesey stuffed potatoes and quorn goujons.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome back Mamadonna :wohoo: I agree with madcat am sure we will always be around this thread until all the grads have their grad babies :) speaking of which are we going to have a `graduate babies thread` Ladies :shrug:

Thank you Peanut.....yes they are all helium filled (well most anyway!) so they float and I DO NOT take kindly to people releasing them :nope: nor do I take kindly to people inhaling helium from them to make those ridicilous smurf like voices.....if only they knew the side effects such idiosy (?sp) can cause :growlmad:

OBEM annoyed me too....imo very patronising :trouble: reminds me of how I was made to feel `small` when having Oliver and how I was railroaded into decisions I didnt agree with :sad1:

Peanut byron is sooooooooooooo cute :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha madly your prediction thread has made its way back in 2nd tri lol, you have requests so funny lol cant believe how many you have predicted correctlyy!

Its up and down 2nd tri hon.....I still have approx half of the predictions I did waiting for gender confirmation.....I have posted in LARGE PRINT several times telling people no more predictions but no one seems to see it :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I really do hope we have a grads babies thread. I know those with Facebook can use that too but I'll miss talking to you girls everyday if we weren't all on here somewhere :friends:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sure we can have a grads parenting group too. :D Whoever goes first is probably responsible for setting it up though!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know! call it hormones but i was a bit like duh read the first page doi! lol 

such a good idea to have a grads parenting thread! or even a grads group on facebook! first one to pop is admin lol xkx


----------



## molly85

would tehy be post grads or masters?????? hmm I'm gnna be last I know it. except maybe Sofie and all those below 25 weeks I cannot be that late lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree gilz :thumbup: so once we do start having our LOs we should get a thread started :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont mind been admin if I`m first :)


----------



## molly85

it's prob going to have to be a 2nd time mummys who does it as us 1st timers will be so addled with nappies and figuring out sleep. prob not one of our mummies with naughty babies who are going to be having a short hospital stay either as tehy will be exceptionally busy they will def get our love and support though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly I'm after you so I'll be last!

Congrats on :bfp: mama!! Great to see you back. 

I found I was on Bnb a lot in the early days as James was forever feeding and I couldn't do anything so would snuggle on the sofa and look on Bnb on my iPhone! I find it harder to get on now :haha:


----------



## molly85

u are pink but its also your second so might be ontime or a bit early


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Happy 31 weeks Molly :wohoo: Who'd believe in a few weeks we'll start having babies!

I'm feeling pretty worried about my CTG monitoring tomorrow. I still don't get movements daily but even at that over the past few days i've felt even less than normal. I really hope that my kidney or the painkillers aren't having an effect on the jellybean.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz there was a thread in third tri yesterday from someone also with one kidney. Did you see it? I hope your trace shows all good things. Maybe it's your previously iron-like flat tum too, maybe that makes you too tough to feel as much!

I feel better rested today. Not sure why. Byron came in crying at half 4 which is not the worst time and I got back to sleep fairly quick. Got the car going in for MOT and service today. Here's hoping it's not full of expensive broken bits! It's only 4 years old so fingers crossed. Got swimming this morning too so glad I feel less tired.

Hope you're all ok today.


----------



## mamadonna

PeanutBean said:


> Gah you ladies have been chatterboxes!
> 
> Madly your balloons look fab! Do you ever do helium ones? If so you should remember the environment! https://www.mcsuk.org/what_we_do/Clean seas and beaches/Litter campaigns/Don't let go - balloons
> 
> Madcat, I certainly don't mind sharing pics of my boy. The one where he is playing with the 20p looks most like him - you know how people look different in different pics. He's a total cutie. :cloud9:
> 
> OBEM - very annoyed by it all!
> 
> A big :wave: and :happydance: at the return of mamadonna! What's your EDD for the first post?
> 
> I had yoga which was ok and I managed not to fall asleep during relaxation!:haha: Eating a tasty tea of spinachy cheesey stuffed potatoes and quorn goujons.

21st november:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

I didn't see the post in 3rd tri yesterday Peanut, i wasn't really about much other than talking to you girls but i'll go for a rake just now.

I hope the MOT and servicing goes ok, i hate putting ours into the garage you just now it'll pick the worst possible time money wise to have something wrong with it. FX'd your behaves itself.

Enjoy swimming :shipw:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:thumbup:

same [email protected] different night lol:haha:. how are we all. Gilz, i wonder if it is just a combination of your placenta position and your strong tummy muscles(because i could see how flat and sturdy it was before!!), its something to ask them when your there, glad your appointment is tomrorrow, make sure you tell them what you have been going though, and work etc, dont be modest!:growlmad:

wow im really hungry right now.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat :hugs: sorry for the crappy night.

You girls are fab, you seem to have so much more faith in my pre-pregnancy tummy than i ever had :rofl: I'm sure it is just a combination of placenta, baby position and muscles but you know us pregnant ladies we worry about everything.

I will be telling the consultant the complete truth tomorrow about how bad i feel and will do whatever she tells me to about it.

Are you still thinking about getting some kind of tummy wrap thing for post-birth Madcat? I can't decide what to do. I got a little money for my birthday so don't know whether to spend it on the bamboo belly bandit one which is supposed to be really comfy or get a cheaper one and hope it wears as well.

Also have any of you girls got or considered these toys that make womb or other relaxing noises that help soothe the baby to sleep. One of the guys in my office has a six month old son and he swears that theirs is the best thing they ever bought. I hadn't really given any consideration to things like that.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, your tummy was one to envy!!!, and i can tell is the type to spring back as soon as jellybean is evicted!, im not convinced you'll need much help from the aid of a band, but yes, im still thinking of getting one, my tummy was horrible to start with so any help with it and i'll take it, i havent looked into brands or anything yet though.

Yes ive heard of those toys, if theyre not too dear theyre probably worth trying i think!.

just had my breakfast, 2 rounds of toast, one pack of smokey bacon crisps and a 'Nice' biscuit!.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have never heard of them gilz! i did hear that some people use white noise to get their babies to sleep but the dumb ass in me thought they just used a tellyor something doi!

defo something to look into, my boy used to sleep most soundly when it came to summer and we had a fan on in his room which murmered slightly . . . . 

is it just me or does it seem that some days on the individual forums there seem to be mostly incredibly bitter or angry people on there waiting to start an arguement to get their frustrations out on people they dont know. a few days ago there was a "debate" (more like slanging match) in 2nd tri about smoking whilst pregnant, the consensus around it was people wished that threads about smoking or drinking in pregnancy be banned then people started harping on about how bad they think it is when people eat chocolate and fast food when pregnant and then there are the ever ending threads that make women feel bad for having c sections and even stranger the ones that make women who want natural home births feel really bad. now in tcc section i have spotted a ttc no1 section which although prob a good thing on those days when ttc no1s dont want to read about other peoples children but when i was in there there were literally daily arguements about how women who have babies already shouldnt be allowed to be upset about ttc as they already have one blah blah blah - when will it all start being about helping eachother again in these sections! Thank god for this group otherwise no where would be safe lol

oh rant of the day over . . . . . .

have midwife today part of me still wants to be signed off even though all i am is a little stiff now . . . 

i think i may be hungry i have started the day very hormonal lol brb cheese on toast required . .


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore you are so right. There are a core of girls, you see the same ones all the time, just waiting to jump on whichever issue is next that they totally "hate" or is just so "wrong" in their opinion.

I stayed out of the 1st and 2nd tri forums for that exact reason. I, like most of the other people who use bnb, came here to get support on pregnancy and my choices throughout it. I don't understand why some women seem to take such pleasure from telling people they are wrong etc.

Peanut had a lovely exchange with one such lady a few weeks ago and she's another one who's a usual suspect for confrontation. (i mean the lady not Peanut :blush:)


----------



## madcatwoman

nomore, i stopped going onto the 2nd tri forum in the end, because of the bitterness and raging debates. I got caught up in a FF debate on there once, it was called "reasons why you SHOULD FF" only it got hijacked by the BF'ers, in the end i thought "sod this".:haha:

well, its 9.30, im showered, dressed, made my bed, drying hair next!

Gilz, theres a few of these belts on ebay https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&...311&_nkw=post+natal&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

phew thought it was just me! its like all of a sudden people are jealous/bitter/angry/guilty/high horse and just cant resist! i know i have bad days - today prob will be one lol - but i would never ever ever make someone feel bad just to get kicks such a shame! 

today i feel full of energy! feel like buying a shredder and sorting out the last 5 years worth of paper work and condensing it into paperwork fromt he last 6 months - obviously apart from very important things like p60s or whatever lol 

we need to drastically scale down the amount of tat we have around here if we are ever going to fit back into a flat again lol


----------



## madcatwoman

These the ones you were on about Gilz?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-re...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girlies!!
YAY MAMADONNA!!!!Fabulous news,soooo delighted for you!!

I'm definately on for a mummy thread,A lot of days you girls are my only adult company lol!!So I would miss not coming on everyday to see what the crack is!

Lovely balloons madly,def something to pursue.
Madcat,i've brought my kids to pixie photo before for professional shots,and it costs an absolute FORTUNE!!!!!
I'm sure if you were mobile,and priced competitively you would do so well,most parents would like some professional photos of their children so I think you'd be on to a winner.

Nobody in our wonderful healthcare system has even mentioned birthplans to me!And my next appointment i'll be 38wks!
I don't mind coz I know what I want and I know what I don't want,but for 1st time mams it should be discussed,I think they expect everyone to just do what they're told!

Well I had a bad start to the day,had a bowl of special k,and then went to the shop on way back from school and had a wispa and a twirl,so naughty.
this baby is gonna be addicted to sugar.

I must look into them belly wrap things too,let me know if any of you buy 1.
I never really heard of them until b'n'b.
I do have a special occasion beginning of July where I need to get glammed up so any help in the fat belly department would be good!


----------



## gilz82

I'll definitely look at those wraps in the link tonight Madcat, i don't have my heart set on any particular one, just want one that's bamboo as they are supposed to be more breathable which i think will be totally necessary for the summer months.

The sheep link you posted was one of the toys i was looking at this morning, we must be psychic :haha: I wonder if they do really work?

Vbaby don't worry last night i ate a packet of mini cheddars, a kitkat chunky and then later on a malteser bunny!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats momma and welcome back!!!!! 21st of November is the day before my birthday so it's a good EDD :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

I agree with Vbaby, its nice to come on here and have a chat and banter with each other. the 1st 2 weeks might be quiet from me when i come home with:baby:, DH will be home too, but after that im sure there will be moments in the day when id like to see whats going on with everyone on here.

Well, ive just been out, shifted my sorry ass round the park for a walk,im trying to make myself go out for short walks every morning now, i feel like all my limbs are ceasing up, once im out, and belly is strapped up im ok(bit of a slow walk) but its fine, its just finding the energy to get out in the 1st place.
Some dog walker stopped me and said "not long for you now!"....so i take it i actually look like im ready to pop or something:shrug:
Anyway, on my walk, i noticed we're not the only ones nesting..(see below) Then i went to tescos and got a double wispa bar!:haha:

I think i'll definately be getting one of those belts, it'll be summer and i dont want my belly hanging out of my t-shirts etc.
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: madcat, you're going to esplode and a baby will be left in the middle of the esplosion! :haha:


----------



## gilz82

It's fantastic how peoples perspective on your pregnant size differs isn't it.

When i was in the town on saturday, the woman in mothercare told me i looked tiny for 30 weeks and i walked across the road to early learning centre and the woman in there said oh you'll be huge even by the time the baby comes at 36 weeks :haha:

Make up your mind people!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzie, i thought that was gona happen last night, i felt like i was going to go bang and splatter all four walls!:haha:

youre right gilz,everyones belly is a different size so id never like to look at someone and suggest they havent got long. I was proved quite wrong on our hospital tour. there were 3 of us, two of us looked pregnant, and there was another tall slim girl in normal clothes with no bump that i could detect anyway..., i thought maybe she was doing the tour early for some reason. It turns out she had two weeks left!!!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Wow that girl sounds like Bids! 

Some days my bump really annoys me and i dislike being a fat flump, but i think if i had no bump or a very small one i'd feel quite sad as it's such a major part of being pregnant if that makes sense.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha cow why cant that be me! i was huge with leo and it wasnt just me judging it was everyone! 

i have been sorting through all the cupboards up stairs and found - not kidding - 10 large boxes of leos baby and toddler clothes if i am having a girl i could make a pigging fortune! well enough to buy a new pram perhaps lol

those sleep sheep look so good! im not expecting anyone to buy me anything this time round and will totally be putting off people buying me clothes as you can see i dont need them lol so a good alternative for one of the grandparents or aunties methinks!


----------



## gilz82

Does anyone know if you are supposed to take your notes to antenatal classes? I've got my first class tonight and don't know if i'm supposed to take my notes :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

I was really worried about getting a bump and how i would feel.
up to about 25 weeks or something was nice, i had a bump but quite reasonable in size and for once i felt like my body looked how it should (because i was never happy with my stomach before). It has obviously since then got bigger and i do notice it side on when i look in the mirror and i do feel ready for eviction now to be honest. Having said that, if i had no or very little bump at all id probably be forever worrying that there was something wrong with the babies growth.

Gilz, im not sure, take your notes just incase maybe?, or ask Bids, i have mine on next wednesday


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My antenatal classes are supposed to start tonight as well.....I'm not sure I want to go. I don't know if I could handle all seeing all the mums with babies that will go to term......I dunno....any advice? DH wouldn't be able to go with me because he's working and I don't think I'm strong enough....


----------



## madcatwoman

Im not fussed on going to my classes to be honest,im going just to please DH. Ozzie, things might turn out fine, or better than expected so id still go thats if you want to:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Madcat i fall in the same boat as you really, i wasn't fussed about going to mine either but since i never really see the mw anymore i wondered if the classes would be where i could find out a bit more info about sections and inductions etc.

I have just come over all weirdly lightheaded and woozy at my desk though, don't know what that's all about, so if i'm feeling rubbish i might not bother going.

Ozzie try not to focus on everyone elses situation. If you think the classes will be helpful to you just go :hugs: remember your little man might get to stay inside longer than 28 weeks.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz i went through moments of feeling light headed, a tad dizzy about 2 weeks ago, 3 days on the run, but it hasnt happened since. MY friend told me it was normal has she had it with her pregnancies, shes a nurse and just told me to get my Bp checked just incase, so i did, just saw the normal nurse at the surgery, Bp was fine though.

I hope im not going to have to sit through a whole BF'ding talk for hours on end in my classes, i know the the pros and cons... I think i might put my hand up and deliberately ask a FF question starting with "for those of us FF'ing............"

I'll see how they are as to whether i go to them all.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i certainly can't be arsed having to explain to a bunch of strange women why i'm not going to breastfeed. Hadn't really thought about that aspect i'm so stupid.


----------



## vbaby3

There's another mammy at shays school pregnant,there were 4 of us,2 have babies so i'm next!
She's 4wks behind me and has no bump whatsoever!!If you absolutley stared at her tummy you might see she is only very slightly bloated,its unbelievable.
I'm happy withmy bumpage,I would worry about growth too if I didn't have much of 1,I know I'm fair sized but i'm not completely humungous so somewhere in between,so i'm happy!!

At my classes there were 4 classes spread over 4 wks,and 1 was completely about bf and nothing else.Maybe if yours are the same you can skip that 1!
I think our 1st was covering early labour and when to go to hospital and pain relief,but I suppose all the classes are different.
They were pushing breastfeeding,but I'll tell you if I was goin gback to the classes now i'd certaintly be puttin my hand up!!
They made out that bf was so natural and so easy and never mentioned all the negatives and how hard it could be,all that achieved for me was make me feel like the worst mam in the world because I couldn't get shay to latch on at all,I really felt like such a failure.They definately didn't give out all the info 1st time mams need!!!

Someone else posted a thread about that sleep sheep yous are talking about in 3rd tri,singing its praises!


----------



## vbaby3

Neither of you have to justify yourselves to anyone,your baby your choice!!!
You don't need to explain your reasons at all.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks. The midwives at the birthing centre know my situation so I don't think they would push and I appreciate that so so much. I'm sad I won't be able to deliver there.


----------



## madcatwoman

ive been told that in the AN classes they are not allowed to disscuss bottle/formula feeding!, i will be really annoyed if that is the case.

Theres a section in my notes where the MW has to tick what has been discussed, one of them BF, then another box for me to sign if i dont wish to discuss it. Part of me would like to get my point accross so they can see im not stupid, or ignorant, that i do know the benifits&dissadvantages of both methods, and then part of me thinks its such an uphill battle whats the point, may as well sign to say do not wish to disscuss it!.
I cant believe how much they push this issue onto us.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've already been told I can express breastmilk and it will be fed to him through a tube. I think now more than ever I want him to have those antibodies and the nutrition from me because it's all I'll really be able to give him if he comes early :cry: 

I'm not against FF and I don't want anyone to think that :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

That will be really good for your lo ozzie.x

Madcat I have to say at the hospital after my births they didn't push bf'ing at all,just left you to your own devices and anyone who was bf'ing could ask for help,hopefully they're the same at your hospital.
I would say in my room of 6 ladies 1st time round there were more ff'ing than bf'ing


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> That will be really good for your lo ozzie.x
> 
> Madcat I have to say at the hospital after my births they didn't push bf'ing at all,just left you to your own devices and anyone who was bf'ing could ask for help,hopefully they're the same at your hospital.
> I would say in my room of 6 ladies 1st time round there were more ff'ing than bf'ing

thats good to know, hope our hospital is the same, simply because i think after going through birth and maybe with all the new emotions, you dont need to be battling with anything else.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i agree i had to pump for my son as he was fed through a tube but because i was spending most of my time bonding with my sleeping son than pumping the nurses had to supliment my milk with formula without batting an eyelid. also when it came to finally being able to breast feed the nurse that was teaching me said that we (me and dh well. . me anywaylol ) have a healthy view on breast feeding, if it works it works if it doesnt work for you and baby dont worry about it you can always pump or use formula, some women get far too bogged down with it and stressed out and dont you new mothers have enough to worry about! 

yes we do lol 

also re antenatal classes, mine we complete rubbish last time, i think i depends on who is teaching but argh waste of time, didnt bother going to the second one as it was all about c sections and although i ended up having one i found out more information on it than ladies i spoke to were ever told so for me i wont be bothering going this time either defo not so dont worry if you are not up for it ozzie a lot of women feel the same, when yu have programmes like obem a woman standing up at the front of the room simulating birth and making all the screaming noises using a doll push through her blouse to doesnt really cut it lol - seriously thats what mine did! 

one thing i would always say to go to is the hospital tours they are done in small groups and are so much more informative!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: They pretended to deliver a baby??? :rofl: The mental image of that is just hysterical!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i know Ozzie, i was sitting at my desk chuckling when i read that. I can just picture my mw producing a baby doll from her jumper attempting to simulate birth.

I actually think that would make me laugh so much i'd be asked to leave the class!


----------



## vbaby3

holy crap nomore,thats sounds sooo ridiculous!!!!!
Thankfully the teacher at my class didn't do anything like that,me too gilz,I'd be sent outside like a bold child coz I couldn't stop laughing!!
They did show us a dvd of a birth,right up close!There was a lot of ughs and jesus christs coming out of everyone,nervous giggling and clutching legs together tightly.
It did scare me,It hit me oh my god I have to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was looking at them belly bandits on e bay and amazon,they're pretty expensive.Whats the bamboo 1's gilz?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I actually think that would make me laugh so much i'd be asked to leave the class!

Gilz, youre so disruptive!!:rofl::rofl::headspin:


You know what, one little 20 min walk this morning, and ifeel shattered. ive just emptied the dishwasher and it felt like it was asking for the world!:shrug:. ive got so many things i can be getting on with... its awful when DH comes home and asks what ive been up to. And im ashamed to say ive done nothing but eat eat eat...:munch::munch::munch:


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone, leaky lady coming through :growlmad: again. Bah!


----------



## gilz82

I think bamboo is just the type of cotton Vbaby, apparently it's more breathable so you won't get sweaty and uncomfortable wearing it all the time when it's warmer.

The belly bandits are quite expensive i did find a website doing them on special offer of £40 which i think i would pay with my birthday money, i certainly wouldn't pay anymore. But if i could find one on ebay that was just the bamboo cotton i'd buy that instead.

Also the bamboo fabric is supposed to be much softer, from what i've read a lot of people have bought cheap wraps that have turned out to be hard or itchy etc and then they've not been able to stick wearing them. From the threads i've read in 3rd tri the bamboo stuff is meant to be the comfiest.


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Hello everyone, leaky lady coming through :growlmad: again. Bah!

Leaky :shrug: ??


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, leaky lady coming through :growlmad: again. Bah!
> 
> Leaky :shrug: ??Click to expand...

Amniotic fluid :growlmad: Think I shall have to just shove a cork up there :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sequeena have you phoned your MW?


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks gilz,will have another wee look.

Oh no sequeena,def get onto your mw again.x


----------



## sequeena

Yup, get my feet up blah blah. She says she's 'encouraged' that the fluid had gone up to 10cm so isn't as worried as she would have been had I still been at 3cm.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I don't think you'll need your notes for antenatal classes. I also had 4 with one on bf. I'd like to think I wasn't so argumentative but I know I was opinionated about what others were doing in pregnancy last time. This is going to sound patronising so sorry in advance but I think once you've got a kid generally speaking you care much less what others are doing. It becomes clear how different babies (and pregnancies) can be and just get much more relaxed about it all. I did anyway. Just thinking about all those shouty threads.

As for the womb sound toys or whatever, to be honest as quite a natural mum it wouldn't really occur to me to get one. With the cosleeping and carrying Byron about I guess he got comfort from me and didn't really need more. But then my life was quite inhibited by being with him so much so I can see the attraction of devices that free parents up for a bit. You just need to do what you need to do to stay sane! :thumbup:

Swimming was cold this morning. Haven't heard from the garage yet, it looked very busy. Have washed up and cleaned the cooker. Honestly two days of me in charge of the kitchen and it was spotless even though I only washed up once; 1 night of DH home and cooking and all the sides were sticky and covered in food and everything was a mess! I can't understand what he does! :lol:

Going to try rest a bit now til my mum and Byron get back from the toddler group. I promised Byron we'd go look for insects in the garden but my pelvis is really sore so I'm hoping he'll have forgotten!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Sequeena.


----------



## gilz82

Oh well get your feet up and rest rest rest!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I am but just so fed up of it. It's just not doing anything obviously :(


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow gilz in case I don't come back on this evening,make sure you come on here to report you're officially finished work!!!!!!!
And enjoy your classes tonight!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow gilz in case I don't come back on this evening,make sure you come on here to report you're officially finished work!!!!!!!
> And enjoy your classes tonight!!

YES!. good luck with your appointment Gilz, you know we're never going to be satisified until youre signed off, so give it your best shot and come back and report to us when youre done!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I've just got back from MW, she has offered me some councilling service which I may take up. On the SPD front she has said if sumit hurts even a little I am to stop as it can permently harm me eeeekkk.

I def have to try and speak toan anethatist about my tolerance of opiods ( think i must have had heroin addiction in a past life) as not only does it make pethadine rubbish but they use it in epidurals which I can tell you now I will not be amussed about about if I had one and the one thing I dnt get is pain relief. 

I am now seriously considering one being such a wimp. abby appears to be sat up inside still I thought she had shifted some how. They seem to want to wait til 37 weeks but will wait and seewhat consultant says next week. I allways used to say i'd have a c section.

Sequeena what is your LO up to youd think they'd be happy in all that juice.

Hugs girls I have real brain ache. 
I have GP tomorrow to discuss how down I feel at work and my medication post baby. 
I've sent a letter requesting bringing my Mat leave and holiday forward to the 8th april.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :kiss:

Not been around ALL day :dohh: laptop charger issues and now the damn thing has spontaneously decide to work again :rofl:

Peanut I hope your car passes with flying colours :thumbup: we have ours end of this month :wacko:

Ladies I really enjoyed my antenatal classes :lol: Does that make me the ODD one out :rofl: And in my class they had a `model` VJ/womb/pelvis thingy with a baby in it and they showed how baby came out :wacko: lots of comments under breath esp from the daddies to be :haha: I dont remember getting any pressure to BF though but then when asked I say I cant because of my op so I suppose that shuts most people up :shrug: Like NOMORE Oliver was tube fed been on neonatal but was tube fed formula and again no pressure there :thumbup:

Gilz hon goodluck at your appointment tomorrow and PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE push to get signed off it will really do you the world of good. You know I wouldnt have changed my decision and feel so much better for it :) Oh and I dont know why I never said this before or maybe I did but dont remember that when I was having Oliver I would have never charted 10kicks a day with him either :dohh: He was so lazy he hardly ever moved and DH only felt him move once in all of my pregnancy where as with Charlie he has ants in his pants :rofl: I feel movements really wacky this time because its totally something I didnt experience with Oliver and this is perhaps one of the main differences in my pregnancies :) am sure its a combination of things :thumbup: 

Sequeena put those feet up girl :thumbup:

I had another crap night so am with you madcat got up about 3.50am for a pee and it took me 10mins to get in and out of bed because the pelvis pain is so bad :cry: I didnt get up until just after 10am not that I felt better for it because I cat napped all night and turning over requires a HUGE effort right now because of the pain tearing through my VJ whenever I move :wacko: I cant win laying in one postion either cause after a while my side goes all numb :dohh: I woke this morning feeling quite down and not even having internet access to be able to chat on bnb or whatever :nope: I decided to take my book and have a bath and whilst it was running DH called me....I all but broke down in tears on the phone to him :sad1: My bath was nice and then I went to fetch Oliver from school getting a taxi home because the bus ride and short walk there totally wiped me out :( I have showered and fed him and loaded the washer but suddenly had to sit down for 10mins because I came over all shaky and dizzy :( DH will be home soon so at least I can have a hug :) oh and I put Charlies moses basket together today so its all ready to go :thumbup: A very slooooooooooooooooooooooow day!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly hon sorry you aren't feeling great :hugs:

I still feel light headed so I'm not going to go to antenatal tonight. I will update as soon as I can tomorrow. I do actually hope that I get signed off now I feel sick and tired and pathetic. If I get signed off I'll maybe be able to enjoy the last few weeks of being pregnant :shrug:


----------



## molly85

Gilz not sure enjoy is the right word. get ya self lots of food and drink and early night.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: for Molly and madly.

DH is getting the car on the way home. They have been waiting on wiper blades as he doesn't stick them. My side has been knackered since the deep freeze but I didn't realise it was bad enough for the MOT! Saves me a job going to the Renault place especially! They haven't told me about anything else so I assume it was all routine stuff. The blades are like £30!!! :shock: I'm not expecting a small bill!


----------



## sequeena

Gilz so sorry you feel awful :(

You rest as much as you can too Madly :(

I've got such a stuffy head/sinuses. Boo.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw ladies,lots of chocolate and early nights for you all tonight I think.
Madly hope thats the end of your nesting,these slow days are what you're supposed to be having in your last few wks of pregnancy.
madly I Know what you mean about the vj pain,its takes me ages to turn over in bed too,and the pain just shoots up my lady bits,if I try open my legs to move at all i'd cry with the pain,so have to try shuffle around with my legs together,but pain still excrutiating.
I've had loads of stabby pains in my vj today too,and i'm swollen again.lil lady is nestling her head down again I think!!
Bending down or squatting to do anything is no longer an option,I can't get back up again lol!!our poor lady bits!!!!
Just had dinner,trying to summon up the energy now to get a shower,dh is gonna be late so both boys have to come upstairs with me while I shower so I can keep an eye on them.I hop in and wash as quickly as I can in the ensuite while they pull my bedroom apart!Something so simple is made so hard when you have 2 kids lol!!


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut have you a renault scenic??thats what we have!


----------



## molly85

Peanut you lazy girl wipers are easy to change and buying direct from renault would cost a bomb. 
I am deffinatly car self surficiant even matt struggles with so I'm probably a bit odd


----------



## pinkclaire

:HI: Ladies sorry I have been absent!

:hugs: to all you ladies that need it, you really do help put my little SPD problems in perspective, it must be so worrying to have all that hanging over you.

Personally I wouldnt use anything to help my LO sleep, that means you will be dependant on it and might be a nightmare in future? but then I had a nightmare with James' sleeping so not sure I'm the best person to listen to :haha:

Those ladies buying the bump bands, why not wait and see how you are after? especially you Gilz with your amazing tummy muscles you might be pleasently surprised? At least that way your only spending the money if you feel you need it?


----------



## gilz82

Have to agree I'm with you Molly I do loads of my car stuff myself, change the filters, een fitted a new battery in my old car recently but I don't buy anything from the garage. Get everything from small local car shops or the Internet. 

I remember the glass in the wing mirror cracked on the BMW a few years ago. I phoned them to price the glass thinking it couldn't be that bad just for glass. £120 plus vat!! I got the same part on the Internet for £30.

Waiting til I see my post baby tummy maybe is a good idea Claire, my worry had been that I know how bad it looked when I lost weight years ago and although I was nearly two stone heavier than my pregnancy weight, it's definitely more in the tummy this time.


----------



## PeanutBean

I wouldn't normally go to a dealer ever but my mum tried to get wipers for her megane a few weeks ago and couldn't source them anywhere. Turns out was £30 for two, thought the passenger side was ok but looks shiny new now. I used to do more myself on my fabia but stuff's weird on the Renault. (Yes vbaby it's a scenic and I do really like it unlike the Citroën xsara I had before!). The wipers are really odd, strips of rubber with no plastic housings. :wacko: Thing is I hate cars so really not interested in doing stuff myself beyond the basics, which I'm lazy about. :lol: Our local garage is excellent and cheap so that's good. I could never find a good one in the NE. I got the skoda new and the dealer there was really desperate to please and always did extra stuff and things on the cheap so it was worth going to them. I guess they must've got less business that more popular makes so tried harder to please.

Anyway DH is home and we're all serviced and MOTd with only a bulb and the wipers replaced. Nearly £200 of course but hooray for no big repairs!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz someone smashed our wingmirror of the skoda. Got some stupid price to replace it from somewhere, went to the dealer and they popped a new one on for £15, no charge for labour. :)


----------



## molly85

lol peanut am winding you up as your so organised usually. 
watching christmas glee really weird


----------



## gilz82

Oh £30 isn't bad for the pair Peanut :thumbup: especially not if they are flat blade wipers, they're usually expensive. 

I like doing the car stuff myself I'm more a hands on type girl so quite happy covered in grease :haha: really wanted to be a mechanic when I was younger and then an electrician but my dad would have killed me so I went to uni instead.


----------



## molly85

talking of grease its all over the washing upmatt did gah i did notwant to do it


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz I understand I was really worried when I was pg with James, but you might be pleasantly surprised, I was! I mean it will never be the same but was def close, actually it's more my hips I have a issue with as they are a lot wider and it's not fat so nothin I can do :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

It's so stressful being a girl sometimes. You know that way that i totally understand that growing a baby is exactly what my body is designed to do, and i can't wait to be a mum, but there's that horrible little vain part of me that doesn't want to go back to being chubby.

It's stupid i know :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh feeling so sick. Clearly done too much and not eaten enough. By the time DH brought tea I was green. Managed the rice and now the naan though I've weirdly really got off caraway seeds. :sick: Why do both my children start acting up when I feel at my worst? I can so do without the feet in my stomach inside and out when I just want to vom.

I seem to have laid down my bf fat now, got big new pockets on my hips! Sexy!


----------



## pinkclaire

Your right it is stressful, it's a big worry for a women, we have big hormones, have all the stress of pregnancy, then have to put up with our bodys changing as well! It'll all be worth it when you have your lo I promise nothing compares to that feeling of love :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

evening....

mamadonna BIG congratulations!!! How lovely to see you back :hugs:

Sequeena hon aww sweetheart :hugs::hugs: get your feet up

Gilz - you better be signed off tomorrow girl otherwise gonna be after ya. Should have happened aaaaggggeessss ago. Hope your appointment goes well and your little man is fine and dandy and ready to hang on for longer.

Havent read back very far so this may have already been discussed but ....OBEM - wtf is going on there then?????

Glad the car is sorted Peanut without too much pocket damage.

my news, been back to antenatal unit with high blood pressure again but it was ok. In fact the only time is ok is when I am there. Sure they think I am making it all up :blush:

Baby no longer a sack of spuds and is longitudinal and I have a proper bump yay :happydance: and scan in 2 weeks - lets see if Madly is right with this one!

like the idea of a post grad thread...for all those night feeds would be lovely to have company :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

aww loopy. your a 32 week scanner to. missing you.

howmany muslins do i need girls?? I have apack of 6 and thought tea towels would do but maybe not???????? they are so exspensive though. 

Nightall and happy new weeks for the morning.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

I feel horrible today but suppose I'm going to the right place to deal with that :blush: Molly I only have a few muslins, I wanted to see how much I actually use them before I buy more. 

Happy news weeks Peanut, Madcat, Loopy, nearly Vbaby and Madly and then me :dance:


----------



## loopylollipop

yes good luck for you too Molly, hope babe right way round. Miss you too!

Good luck today Gilz, please look after yourself and LO :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy new weeks...2 more weeks for me before i reach my personal goal:happydance:

Gilz, give it your best shot at the hozzie today hun,spill exactly how you are feeling ok:thumbup:

You know what, im sick of moaning about it, but honestly my nights are getting worse when i didnt think it was possible. The hip pain im sure had doubled and the bump is in serious competion in the discomfort stakes,not a good night.:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat sorry you had a worse night hon :hugs: I keep apologising to my OH cos I must sound like a broken record moaning but this is me honestly trying to keep a lid on it :haha: so I know how you feel. 

Loopy hope you bp behaves itself :grr: not long til your next scan, hopefully you'll get a definite boy/girl picture :thumbup:

Oh and just to make you all laugh. I just shaved my lady garden in the shower with my OHs shaver/trimmer thing. The whole point being it's supposed to be impossible to cut yourself. Nope not for me, not sure if I actually cut something or pulled a hair out but blood everywhere looked like a scene from Phycho in the shower :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear gilz!! Sorry for your bad night madcat. My pelvis has hurt all week even when not cleaning so I think a change is afoot. Going to take it easy today.

I have about 14 muslins I think. They really shouldn't be expensive Molly, where are you buying them? Have a look online. I found amazon had some when I was look for straining muslin. I used them ALL the time and still always carry one in every pram and changing bag.

I've just started watching the Business of Being Born.


----------



## madcatwoman

> Aw Madcat sorry you had a worse night hon I keep apologising to my OH cos I must sound like a broken record moaning but this is me honestly trying to keep a lid on it so I know how you feel.

every morning DH wakes up and asks how i am, and every morning the broken record starts up, im sure he's going to stop asking, i think im going to have to put a sock in it soon!.



> Oh and just to make you all laugh. I just shaved my lady garden in the shower with my OHs shaver/trimmer thing. The whole point being it's supposed to be impossible to cut yourself. Nope not for me, not sure if I actually cut something or pulled a hair out but blood everywhere looked like a scene from Phycho in the shower

:rofl::rofl::rofl: ya daft mare!!!:haha:



> Sorry for your bad night madcat. My pelvis has hurt all week even when not cleaning so I think a change is afoot. Going to take it easy today

strangely my hips are ok in the day, just when pressure is on them durring the night, but yours dont sound too peachy either!

33-35 week bump update
 



Attached Files:







33.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









35.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Madcat - I think your bump has dropped slightly!

Half way through the nursery now! Here are some pictures of what has been done so far...





Oh and my boobs started leaking last night! It was soooo gross!

:flower:​


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bump Madcat it looks a bit bigger but think Sofie is right too it looks a bit lower as well :thumbup:

Sofie your nursery looks lovely hon :thumbup:

I'm still waiting to be seen, the maternity unit is bedlam so could see me being here a while.


----------



## vbaby3

Happy st patricks day everyone!!!!!
Dh is working today,he's gonna take the days when baby is here instead and I don't have the energy to stand around for hrs in town at the parade,so the boys will just have to watch it on tv!!So just a normal day really.

Sofie your nursery is gorgeous!!
I just always used bibs molly.
Your bump does look a bit like its dropped madcat.I didn't realize how big i'd gotten til last night I caught my reflection in the patio doors!!!
I have certaintly popped to the max,and its dropped really low too,must do a photo.

Scenics are great peanut aren't they.I have no interest whatsoever in cars,so when we were getiing a new one 4 yrs ago our criteria was big boot and room for 3 carseats and the scenic fit the bill perfectly.
Luckily dh has a work van supplied by his employer so the car is mine all the time.Just as well coz we live out in the country and I would be pretty lost without it!

Loopy hope your bp settles,I was the same with my 1st pregnancy,from 28wks on it was high.I was up and down to the hospital like a yo yo for monitoring,it was such a pain in the arse.x

What time is your appointment gilz?good luck if you haven't been already.Hope your lady garden is ok!!!I use them trimmer things but lie on the bed on a towel,maybe try that next time lol!!


----------



## PeanutBean

My pool just arrived! :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> My pool just arrived! :happydance:

Oooo lovely:thumbup: i fancy a dip!!.

Well girls, i hope youre right and bump has dropped, i dont notice it myself but a good sign if it has.

Gilz, nothing worse than waiting at the hospital, its just never ending!!


----------



## gilz82

I feel like I've been here for about five days. I think it's worse cos nobody tells you what's going on. They just plonk you on a chair and then leave you. 

Congrats on the pool arriving Peanut :wohoo: you must be getting super excited now!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm just waiting for my herbs now I think. Then I need to recheck as there is probably loads I need to buy! :lol:

Are you waiting past your appointment time Gilz? Stupid hospital...


----------



## madcatwoman

you might meet yourself arriving for the birth at this rate gilz!:haha:

sofie, thats a very arty nursery, coming on nicely. we just copied ours from the dulux book!

think im going to go out for a bar of chocolate soon before i do lunch, im thinking of also trying for a nap on the couch afterwards


----------



## gilz82

My appointment was supposed to be at 9:20 Peanut so they are running just a little bit late. Only good thing is there's no point in me going to work after this now as I'm supposed to finish at 4.


----------



## PeanutBean

:shock: I hope you brought a good book and/or your phone charger!


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz good luck hun, I really hope they sign you off, you really deserve it more than anyone :hugs:

Yay on the pool peanut hun!

Sofie your nursery is fab, you've really put me to shame, our room is still just full of junk! Although I have ordered the cot set as its being custom made by a lady off here. I am no where near that arty to have such good ideas. I am struggling with just block colours to paint my house!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: all!

Congrats on your pool coming, Peanut and lovely nursery sofie!

I'm sorry, I still want to cry when I read all your lovely plans. :hugs: I wouldn't wish what I'm going through on anyone.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie. I wish I could say something positive to help but only time will help. I am sure your LO will be ok however difficult it might be getting to that point. I guess try and focus on a positive outcome.

Oh I'm suddenly starving! But I wanted to do some hypno. But I'm SO hungry. But I don't even know what to eat...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's what DH keeps saying that we have to be positive.

I'm gonna kill the damn dogs! They won't settle, are constantly whining, and the little one keeps marking EVERYTHING! :-( My patience is going....


----------



## madcatwoman

ozzie:hugs: things might turn out differently however & you could be happily supprised.

Peanut, ive just had lunch, a sandwich, a banana, pk of crisps,a Twirl and a kitcat.:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooo banana.....I might have to get some fruit today.


----------



## PeanutBean

Nothing appeals. I hate food. Why can't I have someone cooking me delicious things so I dont' have to think about it?


----------



## sequeena

I managed a whole bacon baguette this morning. My OH is in awe :lol: wonder how bad my eating habits were :/

Hope we're all ok this morning, still got this damn head cold. Why am I always more ill at night?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sequeena, it's cause you're laying down. Everything blocks up.


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Sequeena, it's cause you're laying down. Everything blocks up.

Ha! Simple answer, thanks!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: No worries. When you're up and about, everything drains down. lol.


----------



## molly85

Ozzie hun you can still have pans 2 weeks 1 day and you will be shuttling back and forth from the hospital to see him. But you can squueeze in some decorating, plus having the decision taken out of your hands means you know whats going to happen. Hugs hun.

I have just been to antenatal physio. I was the youngest here I'm 25 for petes sake. 
I was told dads don't really attend but there were only 3 of us without men so that was a bit sad, Matts off next week so will be coming. We are all horribly well informed these ladies seemed to know or at least said very little. plus they were all 5'6 atleast thin with nice round bumps and there was cuddly little me. NOt my finest hour but I am seeing GP at 3.40 to discuss my plans ref depression etc. Seems it might have a link with the SPD and not being able to do stuff.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzies :hugs: hun, it must be awful for you but think positive in that you know what the problem is, you can keep a close eye on everything, rest up, and you may get further along than you think!

Molly, when I went to antenatal I used to feel horrible walking in, they all looked so glam, I was the youngest, plus my hubby was away at the time so I was the only one on my own, then when we all got to know each other better a couple of the girls said the used to be jealous of how amazing I looked! I was like WTF! I'm sure they were all feeling it as well :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm just not having a good day :cry:


----------



## molly85

lol i went in my tracky bottoms ( purchased for coming home from hospital they are really soft and stretchy care of sainsburys) and one ofmatt polo shirts as I gueesed we would be moving about. Nothong worse than getting in tangle with jeans as all of mine still fall down. There were all in jeans and boots and generally looked fab


----------



## molly85

hugs ozzie you'll get there. and we will all be here for you. is he being a good little wriggler to give you piece of mind?


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm just not having a good day :cry:

Hang on in there hun you may get much further than you think you will :hugs: Every hour counts hun xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I'm well up for comfy over stylish! Don't even think about them. They probably went home and ached from uncomfy clothes!

Well I found some lunch. Forgot I bought croissants yesterday so one Quorn and cheese and one nutella plus some tasty tea.


----------



## gilz82

I'm back girls :wave:

Got my CTG done and finally got to see my consultant. His heart rate is fine but they still aren't happy about the movements. They think it's a combination of him being very squished in breech position and the painkillers making him very sleepy. 

My consultant upped my painkillers to dihydrocodiene, which i'm not happy about but I will take it so he can still cooking for a while longer. She also prescribed antisickness stuff and told me I need to get signed off work. I said that's fine sign me off and she said nope that needs to be your gp :grr:

I'll never get an appointment with them today!! Just waiting on them opening at 2pm to phone them. 

Oh and Ozzie it must be the day for naughty dogs. Mine has never chewed anything he wasn't supposed to ever!! Til today I came home he's eaten every bit of leather off one of my OHs flip flops that live in the kitchen. Those shoes have been there literally everyday for over 2 years, the dog has never even touched them, until today, god knows what prompted that :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's slowed down a bit, but the consultant said to expect that. I'm just in a state. The house is a mess and so is the kitchen....I'm supposed to get my niece at 4 and a friend of mine is dropping by around 3ish. I cleaned the house top to bottom last Thursday and it's already a tip again because of the dogs! I'm just struggling to handle life.


----------



## sequeena

D: I've suddenly got a new community midwife named Adele... umm where did Jo go?? :(


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> He's slowed down a bit, but the consultant said to expect that. I'm just in a state. The house is a mess and so is the kitchen....I'm supposed to get my niece at 4 and a friend of mine is dropping by around 3ish. I cleaned the house top to bottom last Thursday and it's already a tip again because of the dogs! I'm just struggling to handle life.

Forget the house hun if people can't see past a bit of dirt then bugger them :hugs: I know what you mean with the dogs, I do a small bit of cleaning, feel happy then bam they fuck it up. I have given up and am currently looking at my wooden flooring which is covered in muddy paws :( what is the point??


----------



## molly85

hun can someone take teh dogs for a bit, once he is here your not going to be home alot and they will really feelit.

whyare you having your niece I am sure you were prescribedby the BnB girls total rest hmmmm.

Good girl Gilz, youmight be able toget them to do it over the phone then potter down at 6 to get it


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> He's slowed down a bit, but the consultant said to expect that. I'm just in a state. The house is a mess and so is the kitchen....I'm supposed to get my niece at 4 and a friend of mine is dropping by around 3ish. I cleaned the house top to bottom last Thursday and it's already a tip again because of the dogs! I'm just struggling to handle life.
> 
> Forget the house hun if people can't see past a bit of dirt then bugger them :hugs: I know what you mean with the dogs, I do a small bit of cleaning, feel happy then bam they fuck it up. I have given up and am currently looking at my wooden flooring which is covered in muddy paws :( what is the point??Click to expand...

It wouldn't be so bad if the little one hadn't taken to marking EVERYTHING! It's disgusting and the house smells because of it no matter how much I clean! We can't afford to get him fixed. I don't know why he does it because he gets out all the time!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie, sounds like you are taking on too much. Leave the house a mess. Your friend won't mind or if she does tell her to come another day. Even in normal pregnancy some things have to give, it's just one of those things. Just take it slow and think about yourself more. There's nothing good to be achieved by overdoing it with housework and keeping up appearances for others.

As for the dogs, I think it is a baby thing. Our excellent dog stopped listening to us towards the end of pregnancy. She was cross that she wasn't getting long enough walks (partly my pregnancy and partly the old dog) and then she was cross that she wasn't getting attention. She became VERY naughty (not chewing, but general disobedience especially on walks) for quite a long time after Byron was born but she got over it and the bigger he gets the more fun he is for playing with her. She now tolerates him and sometimes enjoys his cuddles. Your dogs will all get over it, they'll just be pissed off with you for a while! At least you're not cleaning up shit two or three times a day from an incontinent dog; waking in the night thinking you can smell it even when there isn't any; carrying the dog up and down stairs etc; all while feeling desperately sad that he might die any day as we were with our old timer!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie, I felt particularly crap at the same stage of pregnancy as you, felt like I couldnt cope at all, I think it was all the hormones, and that was without all the worry you are going through right now! I agree with the other girls, its time to be selfish, cancel meetings, get someone in to help with the dogs a bit, and get a cleaner if it helps takes the edge off!


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> He's slowed down a bit, but the consultant said to expect that. I'm just in a state. The house is a mess and so is the kitchen....I'm supposed to get my niece at 4 and a friend of mine is dropping by around 3ish. I cleaned the house top to bottom last Thursday and it's already a tip again because of the dogs! I'm just struggling to handle life.
> 
> Forget the house hun if people can't see past a bit of dirt then bugger them :hugs: I know what you mean with the dogs, I do a small bit of cleaning, feel happy then bam they fuck it up. I have given up and am currently looking at my wooden flooring which is covered in muddy paws :( what is the point??Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if the little one hadn't taken to marking EVERYTHING! It's disgusting and the house smells because of it no matter how much I clean! We can't afford to get him fixed. I don't know why he does it because he gets out all the time!Click to expand...

Are you on any sort of benefit or do you know anyone who is? I'm not sure if the PDSA is in Scotland but they can do neutering for just a donation so much cheaper than paying full price. I think Dogs Trust can give you vouchers too or do it themselves xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz have you got through to your GP yet?


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz - it doesnt surprise me that the consultant said that. Usually it is your GP responsibility. Stupid nurse. You could have been off ages ago. And the lady garden incident :rofl::happydance:

Sofie what a beautiful unusual nursery! I love it! Wish I had your arty flair.

Peanut - sorry you are still suffering, sounds like your girl is moving on down there which is good. And yay for the pool !:happydance:

Vbaby - happy St Patricks Day! enjoy the celebrations from the comfort of your own home. What happened in the end with your bp? Mine is always ok in the antenatal day unit , and not at home or work. Humph.

Molly - hope your appointment goes well to discuss your medications

Ozzie hun - I really feel for you and wish we could bring you comfort. Try and see it in perspective - that this is something which will likely be all ok, and is treatable. I know it doesnt always help to imagine worse case scenarios and we can only live the situations we are in but try focus on the positives. Sounds like you are having a bad day all way round . Huge :hug:

sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## gilz82

Well it's official just of the phone with my GP and I'm now signed off. Will need to go into work tomorrow with my line and then the poop will really hit the fan!! 

Actually feel quite stressed about that part but what can they say :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

:happydance: about bloody time Gilz! Screw work, your health and baby's health is more important, just tell them and switch your phone off for the next few weeks!


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> :happydance: about bloody time Gilz! Screw work, your health and baby's health is more important, just tell them and switch your phone off for the next few weeks!

sounds like a good plan. drop off the radar!

try not to stress - the whole point of being off is that you take a big chill pill and relax :sleep:


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup: Proud of you Gilz!. So glad to hear you have been signed off, i dont think i could have bared to hear that you had gone into work in your current state one more day. Ah yes, the Sh*t will hit the fan and they wont like it but you and the baby come first now, dont feel bad- its not like they ever had your interests at heart, i know its going to be horrible having to face the music tomorrow but just grit your teeth and get to it!!:wacko:

Good that jelly beans HB seems fine, what a pain about the movements, theres no way of telling really if is just his position or the painkillers or both, but if they havent told you to step away from the pills and have even up'ed your dose then they can't be overly worried about that side of things.

Just face the music tomorrow and then wind down and chill.

Me, well, i just managed to sleep for an hour and a half on the couch, woke up all hazy and dozy lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
As everyone else has said,really look after yourself,leave housework etc and just do exactly what you feel like doing.If thats climbing into bed,then just do it.xxxxxx

Gilz yay!!!!at last!!!!!
Was it not your silly gp who told you the consultant had to do it??
Good luck tomorrow telling them,but once you do it'll be done and dusted and no more stress!
Pity you have to go on stronger pain killers,but the docs know what they're doing and if it gives jellybean another couple of wks in your tummy its what needs to be done.x

Loopy,i just spent the last 10wks of shays pregnancy up at the hospital!
I had to get it checked with my gp twice a wk and everytime I went it was up so she sent me straight to hospital where I had to spend a few hrs being monitored in the day unit.A lot of the time once I got to hospital it was ok,but sometimes not.
When I hit 37wks it went really high and they admitted me for 2 nights to keep an eye and impose bedrest.
I thought they would have inducedme at that stage but because I had clear pee they were happy just to keep an eye on things.
When I did go into labour though it was scarily high so an epidural was recommended,which I took.
Once he was born it still didn't go down so gp put me on medication for 6 wks,and its been fine ever since.No problems with it in orans pregnancy ir this one thank god!
Hope yours settles a bit,try take things as easy as you can.My gp insisted on signing me off from wk 30 to rest,but sure you know all this!!!
Maybe you should get signed off too!


----------



## gilz82

Madcat nope they aren't concerned about the lack of movements as such because his heart rate is good and all looks good from my scans so far. I did ask if the current painkillers were decreasing movement wouldn't stronger ones only make things worse but she said not necessarily and she feels it's needed. If my pain isn't controlled it'll affect the baby negatively. As consultants go she's brilliant so I trust shes balancing out what's right for me and the jellybean :thumbup:

Vbaby yup a useless nurse at my docs said my gp couldn't sign me off , which clearly was complete twaddle!!

Loopy you better be looking after yourself and your bean too hon :hugs: don't be overdoing it with work please.


----------



## PeanutBean

Brill news Gilz!! And yes, time to stick two fingers up at work and forget all about them. :D

I've walked the dog now and am well sleepy so going to catch up on here then do some hypno and have a late nap. It sends me to sleep EVERY time!


----------



## loopylollipop

Am all good. Vbaby/Gilz I finish in two weeks anyway, and only have a three day week next week and a four day the week after. Am lucky they are letting me take it easy and not putting much pressure on me.

Am actually feeling alot better since self=prescribing a course of antibiotics on sunday. had a bit of a temperature and a positive urine dipstick (oh I am going to miss my GP bag when i have to give it back - will miss this equipment I dont have!). since yesterday the headaches, nausea and generally shitty feeling are improving.

Just been over in birth announcements reading the stories, its so exciting, getting close for us. Cant wait to hear everyones tales and see the babes we have been chatting about for so long!


----------



## gilz82

I know it'll be wonderul once all the grads babies start appearing. Can't believe we're nearly there now. It's seemed like such a long road sometimes and then other parts have gone quickly if that makes any sense :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I know it'll be wonderul once all the grads babies start appearing. Can't believe we're nearly there now. It's seemed like such a long road sometimes and then other parts have gone quickly if that makes any sense :wacko:

i cant decide if time has gone quick or not. whilst in the thick of it its gone slowly, but now i feel amazed im 35 weeks, but then, with 5 weeks to go(potentially) even this 5 weeks feels never ending but then when i start feeling contractions i'll be thinking OMG-&how fast time has gone once again!

Ive loved having you all to chat to and certainly wont be giving up once LO is here, we definately need a grad babies thread.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all for putting up with my whinging....doesn't help much that my niece is here and she asked me to put on Dora and the mom just had twin babies :wacko: I feel like crying. I did hoover and clean up in the kitchen a bit so I feel a bit better.


----------



## molly85

Yay Gilz, and though everyone needs it more than me the doc pulled out her sick note pad as I walked in the door so I have 2 weeks signed off for and she seemed to give me the look like it will be extended. 

Feel a bit lazy over it but hay ho. there is plenty to do in that time at my speed. I need to negotiate with HR over whether they will give me my holiday pay that runs out at the end of march instead of sick pay or if they will let me tag those days on to my april leave????? Prob not but I will try.


----------



## sequeena

im stuck on labour ward and my oh is trying to shovel minging chicken soup into me Yuk! Good news is am not leaking fluid but am leaking some sort of fluid. My cervix has weird cells on it or something. They sent my wee off as they think i have a viral infection which explains the head cold. I need to do a gtt in may as they think i may have diabetes boo! Having my blood pressure monitored soon so hoping to go home soon x


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena, it sounds like they are looking after you there. hope it all goes well, you are having a rough ride too arent you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## molly85

ewww sequeena is that a cold in ya lady area. far from what you needed but better than amniotic fluid. Why do they have to wait on The GTT i hadone at 16 weeks it was grim. At least your being looked after


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sequeena hang in there! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well that's kind of good news Sequeena!

I've just woken up. If this hypno doesn't send me to sleep during labour I'm not sure it'll be able to do anything else as I am always asleep before the point! :dohh:

Need to go put chips in the oven...


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Well that's kind of good news Sequeena!
> 
> I've just woken up. If this hypno doesn't send me to sleep during labour I'm not sure it'll be able to do anything else as I am always asleep before the point! :dohh:
> 
> Need to go put chips in the oven...

I have a terrible time getting to sleep, maybe this is the answer.....


----------



## sequeena

my dad has type 1 diabetes and Ive had a few funny turns where lucozade was the only thing that perked me up. Just had my blood pressure done 137 over 81 so will be monitored for a little while longer. Someone sort my oh out i think he just broke my bed the hyper idiot x


----------



## madcatwoman

sorry to hear your still in the hozzie sequeena, but good news its no amniotic fluid....wonder what it is though:shrug:

theres alot of GTT's going on at the moment( as peanut once pointed out) 

sounds like youre in good hands though!.



> Need to go put chips in the oven...

peanut, you should try the Actifry!. we got sick of our oven chips, they dont taste all that good, like cardboard chips!. So we bought the actifry, it only uses a teaspoon of oil but cooks them almost as if they were fried, real tasty!:munch:


----------



## gilz82

Hope they are taking care of you Sequeena :hugs: maybe you should get one of the midwives to have a word with your other half about beds not being toys :haha:

We looked at that Actifry thing Madcat but it's not worth it for us with my OH being away, it got really fabby reviews though :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,
I have jus spent 40mins catching up on my mobile phone cause my damn charger for my laptop has totally given up hope :dohh: new one on order but probably wont get until next week now :wacko: so if i am MIA please dont worry :lol: oh unless the RLT I bought works wonders then i will be sure i let someone know :rofl:

Gah seems like we are all in wars in one way or another so am just going to send everyone the biggest :hug: right now! Gilz and mollly glad your getting work sorted you wont regret it honestly and sequenna good news sort of :thumbup: ozzie please take it easy right now hon fook everything else concentrate on you x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,
I have jus spent 40mins catching up on my mobile phone cause my damn charger for my laptop has totally given up hope :dohh: new one on order but probably wont get until next week now :wacko: so if i am MIA please dont worry :lol: oh unless the RLT I bought works wonders then i will be sure i let someone know :rofl:

Gah seems like we are all in wars in one way or another so am just going to send everyone the biggest :hug: right now! Gilz and mollly glad your getting work sorted you wont regret it honestly and sequenna good news sort of :thumbup: ozzie please take it easy right now hon fook everything else concentrate on you x


----------



## molly85

my brother in law has one. he loves it would explain his expanding waste line i think he cooks for 4 lol. Been meaning to try the chips. 

they take a while though don't they?


----------



## sequeena

im free!


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't understand this actifry of which you speak, it sounds like some fat reducing thing, but then what's the point in the chips? :lol: We have a deep fat fryer, I much prefer homemade chips but DH overfilled it so the filter got soaked and needs replacing which we have just never got round to. They're as healthy as oven chips anyway as we cut them bigger and only fry once. We have McCain fries or sometimes other brand southern fries.

I'm going to have a dippy fried egg and I don't even care.

You going home sequeena?


----------



## molly85

lol peanut. I go for steak cut never liked oven chips. I some times cook my own or go to the chippy lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh I have the worlds worst heartburn rennies aren't touching it :grr:


----------



## sequeena

Yup I'm home wheee! Feel so much better now, I'm finally being taken seriously.

Also - the doctor who saw to me today was the same one who refused to scan me and check me internally after my bleed at 15 weeks. I do wonder if she was nicer simply because I'm further on now!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena glad your home feeling more positive!

Molly glad your signed off as well, now put your feet up!

~Ok I have a really swollen VJ right now! sorry if tmi! It feels like the baby might fall out! Do you think thats normal?


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it's probably normal pink!

Gilz, for a couple of days now I've had the same problem. The Rennies produced carbon dioxide so is neutralising something but the gas gets stuck under loads of acid so instead of abating the hb the burps are pushing up acid first so making it even worse! :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have horrendous heartburn and a swollen vj too ......oh the glamour of pregnancy :rofl:

Glad your home sequenna :hugs:


----------



## molly85

why am i not swollen? I feel left out! Saying that my engagement ring has now been removed as I have fat hands.

I have finished abbys blackout blind so matt cat now sleep in her room whne I snore lol. his shirts are ironed and the ironing board is awayand the living room looks reasonable


----------



## sequeena

Swollen vjayjays?? I'm out of here!! :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Also girls, I know you will understand my mini rant.

this is the lamp they used to examine me internally, is it the grand canyon in there or something? :haha:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190740_1945434560725_1388356992_2247389_7618315_n.jpg


----------



## molly85

I'm sticking with swollen hands and feet lol. ewww. 
Anyone know what breech LSA means?


----------



## sequeena

Google says this;

Breech presentation with longitudinal lie:[1]

* Left sacrum anterior (LSA)the buttocks, as against the occiput of the vertex presentation, like close to the vagina (hence known as breech presentation), which like anteriorly and towards the left.


----------



## molly85

I just found it lol says she is sat on my sympasis explains why it hurts so much lol. she better be cute coz shes mean right now. I wanted a pic but can't find one at the moment.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> I just found it lol says she is sat on my sympasis explains why it hurts so much lol. she better be cute coz shes mean right now. I wanted a pic but can't find one at the moment.

I'm sure you'll forget all about it once she's here :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol from what the midwife said and know what i can feel I thinkshe is complete breech which looks like this 
https://www.babyandbump.com/k/-/-/1phs16i73la7p/fusdfc/images-1.jpg


----------



## molly85

https://www.wbamc.amedd.army.mil/images/Departments/Surgery/GynecologyObstetrics/Obstetrics/complete-breech.png hehe thats little abby nice and comfy. i am sure she some times lays down to


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena when I got examined with James they used a massive hand light, like you would use as a search light! It was so embarrassing!

Glad I'm not the only one with swelling! I have got heartburn as well yuck!


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> https://www.wbamc.amedd.army.mil/images/Departments/Surgery/GynecologyObstetrics/Obstetrics/complete-breech.png hehe thats little abby nice and comfy. i am sure she some times lays down to

Oh naughty abby turn round girly!! I came across a tip that might help... if you put an ice pack on your belly they move away from the cold and it might help her change position? Though she'll probs kick up a right storm :haha:



pinkclaire said:


> Sequeena when I got examined with James they used a massive hand light, like you would use as a search light! It was so embarrassing!
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one with swelling! I have got heartburn as well yuck!

LMAO!! They didn't use one in Cardiff so was shocked when they wheeled it in :lol:


----------



## molly85

looks comfy don't it. jeez ice i'd run from that 2. I was looking for other tips I ddnt fancy the standing on my head one lol


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> looks comfy don't it. jeez ice i'd run from that 2. I was looking for other tips I ddnt fancy the standing on my head one lol

lmao!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well for the last 5 hours I have been sat on a maternity unit waiting to see a doctor as Jake hadn't moved much at all during the day....

As this was my 3rd time going in to the maternity unit for reduced fetal movement they did a scan on me which showed Jake quite happy in there!

He had his legs behind his head!!! and I have an anterior placenta so thats why I couldn't feel him move much. The consultant wants to see me in 3 weeks time for another follow up scan...

Presumably to check the position of the placenta...

But all is well and he seems quite happy in there. The consultant did some basic measurements aswell and he measures near enough perfect....

DH asked the consultant if he could see the sex just to like triple check and low and behold he had his legs crossed yet again!

This baby is turning out to be a right little monkey! Just like his daddy

Oh they also gave me a kick chart aswell and they want me to start noting down when I feel movement aswell and if I feel him less than 10 times in a day then I need to go in and see them.

Thats all from me, going to go to sleep now I am absolutley knackerd after all the waiting around in a room full of women who were in early labour

Sleep Well Ladies!

:flower:​


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Sofie welcome to my world :hugs:, i have an anterior placenta and a naughty little breech jellybean so his feet and arms are all behind the placenta. I have never felt movement on a daily basis but apparently he's fine in there by the scans and CTG monitoring i've been getting. 

Quite glad they didn't give me a kick chart as i'd literally be at the hospital every second day that's how often i get movements basically. Oh and on the winkle thing, i think it must just be a boy thing, i've also asked at each scan since my 20 weeks scan if they would check and his wee legs are clamped shut, no chance of seeing any winkles :haha:

Peanut glad you mentioned the horrible heartburn burps i thought that it was just me getting that. It's so disgusting isn't it!

Well i'm in work just waiting on other people arriving so i can hand in my sick note, sort a few things out and then go home. 

How's everyone this morning?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sorry you've been at hospital Sofie but very glad all is well.

Gilz the hb has been waking me through the night. So fed up of it! Had a wonky night's sleep because of hb and pelvis. On the plus side - and I hardly dare wrote this down - Byron has slept in his own bed two night's on the trot and didn't wake til nearly half 7 today! I hope this is a sign of things to come.

I feel sick though. Need to eat earlier than this!


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad everything is ok Sofie :hugs:

Gilz good luck today hope everything goes ok when you tell them. 

Peanut great news about Byron! James slept in his bed all night. He did stir but was just whinging rather than crying and he did go back to sleep thankfully! 

My new sofa is meant to be coming today, it was due end of Jan so I'm not feeling to hopeful! But I'll stay in just in case!


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: I also meant to say :happydance: Gilz for your last day!!


----------



## gilz82

Congrats on the sleeping boys Claire and Peanut :dance:

Hope your sofa arrives Claire, it's so frustrating when you wait in for stuff and then it doesn't arrive!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:

:happydance: for Gilz today!!

sorry to hear you been at the hospital sofie, oh no, not another anterior placenta!!.

I have just had cereals, toast and chicken flavour crisps. Off for a shower soon and then the hairdressers at lunch time, just for a trim and to thin out my mane!. I was last there at 8 weeks and the hairdresser made me promise id return before baby was born lol!.


----------



## loopylollipop

morning ladies...off work for four days nows :happydance: lets see if that sorts my bp out.

Sequeena - hoorah for being released :happydance:

Gilz - chuck the uncaring shits your sick note and run. Turn your phone off and dont look back....

Peanut -fab news for Byrons sleeping pattern!! Lets hope you get some lovely rest, if your little firl will let you that is....

Sofie - sorry you have been in hospital but glad all is well. its so reassuring when your mind is put at rest. Cant wait for my repeat scan - want to know the colour! bet the same things gonna happen again though...

Madcat - meant to say lovely bumpage. looking a great shape :winkwink:

Madly - hope your IT issues resolved soon!

and Molly - sounds like you have a really supportive GP. Its nice to know they are out there, after reading stuff on hear I wonder sometimes where they dig these people up.

Got to get ready for my mw appoint soon - bp stay down please! dont want to spend day off in antenatal unit...


----------



## loopylollipop

sorry Peanut I know its a girl in there, not a firl :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

im so annoyed. Our bloody tennants are now over two weeks late with their rent, aparently their benifit has been put on hold, doesnt help our mortgage though:growlmad:. with one income & baby on the way and next m onths rent due in a further 2 weeks im getting p*ssed off. Whats worse is that DH says "if they cant pay us theres not alot we can do.." -surely thats not the attitude of a landlord?.:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat surely what you can do is evict them? I assume in the tenancy agreement there is a clause about payments and when non-payment breaks the contract.

I'm feeling a little less nauseous after a morning in bed reading with the window open but snuggled under the duvet. Bit dicky tummy; a recurring theme on this pregnancy. DH has just gone out with the boy and the dog. When he's back it'll be lunch then they'll go swimming and to the supermarket so really it's an easy day for me! Want to try and shower before lunch if I can manage it. Bleurgh. Hope I don't feel like this tomorrow when it's me and Byron.

Has your sofa arrived yet pink?


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes, we can evict them, i want to, but DH is the soft one who says "oh it cant be helped", but one day he's going to find himself in the deep end with mortgage payments if we dont". Ive just had to ring up FIL about it(who also rents properties out) whos going to speak to DH for me and tell him that im right, that they need to go. We have been giving this lot too many 2nd chances:shrug:

Nice with the window open if its not to cold, you got a bit of a tummy upset on the go there?.:growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo the sofa is here!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all!

I'm doing a bit better today. DH has tomorrow off because he told work that there was no way he was leaving me alone for a 12 hour shift with the state I've been in. I honestly think it's so DH can have a bit of a break as well, but I'm getting slightly frustrated with him being around so much :(.

Good luck with everyone's endevours today! 

Oh! Down to double digits now :)


----------



## sequeena

Oh no madcat!! :(


----------



## molly85

I see the double digits Ozzie congrats.

I fell asleep on the sofa befor 10 last night was kinda comfy so stayed put til 6 when I got up hung the laundry on the line and had a shower and put my PJ's back on. Then I went back to bed with matt. We haven't been in the same bed in nearly a week and now we know why I seem to snore (according to him) I was woken just before midday by him kicking around telling me to stop it. So I got up andcame downstairs even though I told him to take the spare quilt to the futon as I don't wake easily. SO now I am feeling guilty as he wats to be up at 3.40 wahhhhh.

Plus it's raining. SO I am staying here on the sofa I can't make any mess that way and life can start tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Aww Sophie atleast you know why movement is limited.
Madcat showw them the door. 
Not like you don't have enough to do but you can clean the place out and rerent it while you wiat for bubs and get the checks done this time


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thorton's Caramel Shortcakes......very very dangerous....


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice digits Ozzie! Which made me notice madcat, we now have fewer days to go than weeks have passed.

Byron isn't swimming because he took his trumpet into the garden while I was in the shower and DH was cooking lunch and banged it into his mouth somehow. He had a slice up the roof of his mouth, a gash by a new wisdom tooth and a swollen bloody bit behind his top front teeth. :dohh: Screamed a LONG time and the blood poured. I'm feeling a bit better now so we're going to all go to the shops instead. Poor little man.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh poor wee man! I remember when I was working in a preschool, this little girl had her arms tucked in her shirt and fell face first on the concrete floor. Mouths sure can bleed! I'm glad he's ok now!


----------



## molly85

awww he might not be so fond of his trumpet now which can only be a bonus.

Can some one please stop the rain soi can go get the soaking wet laundry.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH NO!! poor Byron, that trumpet sure got him into mischief this time!/

Molly, couldnt re-rent the house out that quickly unfortunately, we have to give them 2 months notice, so bubs will be here by then, but still, theyre not reliable long term, im hoping FIL will make DH see sense and we can give them their notice, as he says its a business after all, not a charity, as harsh as it seems.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Peanut hope byron is ok.
Sofie glad everythings ok with your lo!
Sequeena glad your leakage isn't your waters!
Madcat,hope dh sorts the tenants,
Loopy hope the bp was ok today!
Molly glad you're signed off too,and my swollen vj comes and goes!

No school today so me and the boys were out for the shopping and they got their hair cut and now we're home.I'm wrecked,5 hrs of pottering about,my bump and vj are aching!!
Dh pulled his back out yesterday at work,so we're a right pair!We're both shuffling along instead of walking and neither of us can bend down to pick up the kids toys and stuff!

Gilz are you officially finished!??


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. We went to the shops. I bought some size-up knickers for late preg hips and postnatally. Got a couple of new mightier that may or may not go round my bump now! I really wanted a floatie sort of nightie for after the birth even though I'll wear it with black jama shorts at first! The other is a shirt so good for bf. My herbs arrived today so making my 'teabags' is a new job for next week. Accessorize had a 3 for 2 on so got a couple of birthday presents and some beads for me. I wanted to get a short swimwear/sundress thing for birthing but in monsoon they were £30 so I guess I'll visit h&m maybe next week to get something cheap and nasty! I'll not wear it again and it'll probably be ruined in the birth so no point spending money on it but I want something just a little bit pretty.

Byron is fairly off most food and drink because it's stinging but I'm sure will soon heal enough to eat properly. Thanks for asking about him ladies!

I'm well tired and achey from going round the shops even though we weren't out long. Still feeling sick too. :(


----------



## molly85

Peanut i found some ok stuff in tesco and primark. Perfectly acceptable to get blood and guts all over.

Has anyone looked at the stokke xplory I saw this the other day and thought it was teh oddest thing I have seen plus its over £900!!!!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ImYfoa%2BUL._SX315_.jpg

Looks like I might be sleeping on the futon tonight after matt staying awake half the morning with my "snoring"


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't shop at Tesco Molly (it's a political thing :lol:) and I have to go to town to get to a Primark (though I also can't bear setting foot in that shop!). We had an h&m open up in the town right by us a few months ago. We were going to go today but were too knackered and it was Byron's teatime. I'll go have a browse in the quiet of a working day on my own instead. I hate shopping in shops when I'm not pregnant never mind when I take up twice as much space, can walk half as fast and am easily overheated and discomposed!

That pram's insane. But then the icandy prams are the same. I wonder where people get their money from sometimes. Saw someone with a double iCandy here a few days ago and we are surrounded by hard up council tenants so how they could afford such a pram is beyond me!


----------



## pinkclaire

Poor Byron PB! Hope his mouth heals quickly!

I am seriously aching, spent the morning rearranging my living room furniture which I know I shouldnt have done, but it was bugging me really bad! I want to get painting it all now lol. Whats a good colour to go with dark brown furniture and a dark green carpet? I dont want it to dark, but the whole house is magnolia (its an army thing lol) and its depressing me!

Ozzie glad your feeling a bit more positive today :hugs:

Molly, enjoy your lazing on the sofa! I cant wait until mat leave when James is in nursery and I can spend the day relaxing


----------



## molly85

I know ours was a gift other wise no idea what I would have got otherwise. Not sure how we would afford a twin if we needed it. we have teh baby carrier now so would do some fun juggling there.


----------



## gilz82

Wow so much to catch up on....

Loopy hope the mw went well and your bp is behaving :hugs:

Peanut hope Byron is ok now and your tummy is a bit more settled :hugs:

Claire :wohoo: glad your new sofa arrived, easy on the furniture rearranging

Ozzie congrats on double figures :dance: 

Vbaby have a rest and relax tonight after your efforts today :hugs:

Madcat definitely get shot of your tenants, also if the council pay part of their rent you can take it up with them even of the benefits are being reassessed. 

Molly tell Matt to grow a baby and see how much he snores!

My day.... work total poop! Ended up their from 7am until 3:30pm!! Just got home at 4:30pm. Then to make things worse I had the hospital on the phone. My sample yesterday had a lot of protien in it, they said they had to send it for analysis to see how bad it was. So got a phonecall this afternoon to say the protein is really high and I've to go back to the hospital on monday :cry: they think it could be the beginning of pre-eclampsia which will basically just kill my kidney!!


----------



## molly85

Aww hunit's 31 weeks so not to bad. Glad they got you sorted and they said monday so no iminent rush

Ohh aldershot is on location location location and every thing they said is wrong about the army moving out they just built new barracks lol The prices and houses here are good and you can be outta town and on the motor way in 5 mins lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no Gilz! But maybe the protein is because of your kidney rather than pre-eclampsia. Have you high bp or any swelling? In my Ina May Gaskin book this morning I read that there is some evidence (supported by her many years of midwifery experience) to suggest a strong link between pre-eclampsia and diet. Not salt, as people associate with bp, bit overall nutrition. It'll help for you to be able to rest up now whatever the cause of the protein.

I've now retired to bed from feeling so sick. I seem to be chilled too; it's happened a few times in recent weeks and I'm not really sure how. I'm wearing loads today. Must Neva metabolism thing. Hope I can eat my tea being lovingly prepared by DH.

Pink we have green settee and a dark oak floor. As there is a dado we just did a lighter green below and cream above. I have a total thing for green and cream decor, I could eat it for every meal. If we were in a position to ditch the dado and replaster and paper I would absolutely love to have a feature wallpaper of William Morris design. Have a google. It's green leaves sort of bamboo looking. I can't remember what the plant is but I totally love the design. Would be too much everywhere though unless I lived in a mansion! :lol:


----------



## molly85

Haha I am a magnolia person. our hous drives me nuts. Matts game room is pale blue and abbys bright green ( bring on the pink) I am looking at 3 bed houses we can't afford or move to lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Gilz what a day! Pre-eclampsia can be kept at bay when caught early so lets hope firstly that it isnt that or if it is they can do something to help :hugs: but yay for day finishing! Rest up now for the whole evening!

PB I was thinking maybe a green on a feature wall, I'm not sure about wallpapering as we get fined for even the slightest mark, paint I can just paint bk magnolia when we move out! I agree though if it was my house a feature wall just like how you described would be great!


----------



## molly85

Pink how long you stationed for? i'd leave it and just do funky curtains and soft furnishings


----------



## molly85

Oh dear god I am explaining to matt that you cannot, dro or kick the car seat and it is to be replaced if it is any sort of accident no matter how minnor. He doesn't know if churchill cover it which I think they prob would. The seats in the ruddy car at the moment so I wnat it out


----------



## madcatwoman

:shrug:Gilz, cant believe you have another problem, seems like you solve one and start with another, i hope its something and nothing:hugs:

I feel like im in a crap mood today. I just feel fed up today. Annoyed i cant clean our bathrooms properly, esp the bath& the shower tray, both look so manky but im in such discomfort when bending over or bending down.Im annoyed with people staring at my bump and even my hairdresser annoyed me by patting it.
Im annoyed with our tenants too, had a chat with DH, he says we cant afford to boot them out because of the the time inbetween tenants where we cant cover the mortgage, thats its better to stick with the ones we have even if they dont pay up when they should. Im annoyed with MIL for taking up our weekends, once again shes doing our shopping all tomorrow morning with DH, which leaves the afternoon for us(which is busy as theres so much DIY todo) then she wants something in her garden doing sunday morning which leaves us with the afternoon. Says she wants a bird feeder or something for mothers day and now DHs brother says we're all going out for dinner so we'll have to go halves. Our back door needs fixing so thats another bill and the roof on the tenants house is letting in damp so that needs doing.
All ontop of not sleeping.

Rant over, going to have a bath now!!:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I have seriously swollen legs and feet Peanut and have done for a few weeks and my BP is high for me. Think that's why they are slightly worried. I'll look into the diet aspect to see if there is anything else I can do. 

Madcat please have a nice relaxing bath and forget about tenants, MILs and everything else :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Aww madcat tell her to go poke it. A bird feeder is very common and boring, a meal out on mothering sunday sounds like hell you'll be crammed in and it's not as if you like her blahhhhhh On your behalf.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear! Madcat definitely find a way to vent and relax! You sound like me, I always carry every worry if I carry any.

That doesn't sound so good Gilz. :( My mum had it bad with me. She was on bed rest in hospital for weeks before I was induced at I think about 38 weeks. Hopefully some rest will help you too if that's what it is. I think 35 weeks tends to be aimed for with regards to lung development but there are steroids to help prepare the lungs too if an early delivery is necessary (as might be the case for Ozzie).

You know, I'm not sure we're the luckiest preg thread! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

hmm we did promise no horror stories as well whoops


----------



## molly85

whoops double post


----------



## gilz82

What you got planned for the weekend Molly?


----------



## madcatwoman

ITs awful really, that im so grumpy today (and other days from time to time),theres girls TTC who would kill to be me,im not working so i dont have that problem. It just seems to be a combination of little things and stupid people:wacko:.

Molly, i wish i could tell her to "go poke it",and for some reason she thinks we have money coming out of our ears. She seriously has too much money of her own for her own good.

Glad youre done with work though gilz, least you have of loaded one bunch of stupid people, even if you have gained another hospital visit.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

sitting, sleeping. bit of house work might go return sumit to primark. possibly see parents u?


----------



## molly85

cat why don't you starty grandma mothersday tradition now. say a card and photo or card. flowers and choccys she cant dictate her prezzy and if you dnt have the cash it is hardly a priority


----------



## gilz82

I honestly think I'd kill your MIL Madcat, people who attempt to dictate what they should get for gifts really annoy me. It's a gift you should just be grateful that you got a gift!!

Molly I won't be up to much going to try and get some sleep and probably tackle some housework. Not greatly exciting.


----------



## molly85

Action packed for us. the primark trip may not happen. I usually say what I want but only after people ask. Nothing worse than buyiing some thing some one don't like but I always think what their budget might be


----------



## gilz82

That's different Molly, you are suggesting things to be helpful, not to be a giant pain in Madcats bum like her MIL.


----------



## molly85

I still get stuff I don't want. Jamies cook book?????? lavender bath stuff and way to many fluffy socks which I love but ratehr random. Great matts just asked me what I want shall I say bird feeder thing lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Matcat I was so moany when I was pregnant with James, I really had a horrid time and I felt guilty as I know so many people would love to be in my position, but that's the horrid hormones for you :hugs: I would def kill your MIL she sounds so frustrating!

Molly we're here for at least 5-10 years unless DH transfers out which won't be for 5 years (well as definite as anything is with the forces!) so it seems worth the effort iykwim? Xx


----------



## molly85

oh yes go for it then if it was just 2 then not so much.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz, your LO is in such great shape even if they do come early. The consultant told me if I had been 34 weeks when they discovered this, he would have already been here, no question. I hope everything goes ok and you and your LO will be fine xx.


----------



## pinkclaire

I've just had homemade pizza for tea, yum yum and hubby made it so even more yummy! Anyone have anything nice to eat?

I'm really suffering now from my stupidity of moving furniture now, I can barely move and its all my own fault for once!


----------



## sequeena

OMG rickrolled on comic relief hahahaha :rofl:

I'm off to do some pasta soon, nothing fussy just out of a packet x


----------



## PeanutBean

I had some really delicious roasties. Twice! I was so sick so had a mini-tea in case it didn't want to go down. But it did so I had it again. But i'm hungry again. How is this possible? My girl is squirming around like nobody's business!

Pink this morning, despite feeling horribly sick, when I went to the loft to clear the clothes racks I found I couldn't resist the urge to rearrange some of the boxes up there to make some more floor space. Loony. Crazy pregnant women who want to do things that break them.


----------



## pinkclaire

I hate feeling hopeless though! I'm the kind of women who's used to just getting on with things where my hubby is away alot and I can't stand having to ask for help!!

Peanut sounds like you've found something she likes at last  eat it all while you can!!'


----------



## madcatwoman

Youre all right.... well DH has agreed to do this dinner out with his brother for mothers day, he's gona tell her we cant afford to do dinner and buy her stuff. But i am going to suggest what you say, that in future we'll just do cards. Unfortunately MIL has always had LOTS of money(never worked for it) so she expects everyone to be the same.

Im really tired now, hopefully i'll wake up in a better mood tomorrow!!.

thanks for listening to me moaning and groaning!:wacko: x


----------



## molly85

roastys yum!!!

I had a whole pizza to myself not so fab but was lazy adn raspberry sorbet with kiwi nummy.


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink I am so the same. I'm normally a undercoat and gloss 4 doors in a day; cut, drill and fit the skirting; spread 10 tonnes of topsoil and turf in a day kind of girl so not being able to carry the wet washing basket or bloody get out of bed kills me! I've learnt to roll with it more this pregnancy though. I can trust this time that I WILL stop feeling sick after the birth (like a lightswitch last time) and I WILL be able to walk and get about and do things soon enough. Can't bloody wait! Got so much to do in the house.


----------



## PeanutBean

Raspberry sorbet sounds great except that I really hate raspberry! In my head it's just the sort of thing I'd like to eat in theory though. :lol:

Hope you get some proper sleep madcat. I dont't think my Mum's had anything other than cards for Mothers Day in a LONG time! And we like her!

DH is getting me some cereal. Tea No.3.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I feel more relaxed this time around knowing that your life does go on when you have a baby :haha:

You sound just like me though with your list of jobs! :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Matcat I would say a meal out is plenty especially when you have a baby on the way! If it was me I'd rather spend time with my sons than have a crappy pressie anyway!


----------



## molly85

Madcat your MIL alone is enough to drive you to it. never mind tennants and pregancy hormones


----------



## molly85

Peanut it was from tesco but loads of places do it. they also do lemon or mango


----------



## PeanutBean

Mm lemon sorbet. But it's best in a lemon with cream and with vodka.

Night ladies!


----------



## molly85

lol how are you so skinny lol night


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

I had a rubbish night, new painkillers made me super :sick: So they were basically as much help as a chocolate teapot. 

Pink/Peanut your descriptions of yourselves pretty much summed up me to. I'm very self sufficient to the point my OH frequently calls me stubborn as I just do things he's used to previous partners not even attempting. Being pregnant and not being able to do as much makes me feel quite pathetic somedays but I suppose at the same time its teaching me that I should sometimes accept help when it's offered.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all, morning gilz.,you dont sound at all well, thats just awful if theyre making you sick, i always thought it was because they were not taken with a meal, but yours must be super strong. How are you feeling now work is done and dusted?, that will do you good to put your feet up hun.

I think everyone is right, between MIL(whos about to turn up right now...which is why im in the office!), tenants(&DH says he's past worrying about when the rent is paid:wacko:) and pregnancy hormones its a bad combination that just makes me supper annoyed.
I did sleep marginally better last night, still tossing&turning but slept in between. Im so looking forward to having baby b and then hopefully spending more time as a family on the weekends.

i echo what everyone is saying also, about hating not being able to do things for myself.

:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I'm so glad I'm finished work, now I can just rest and walk the dog and keep cooking the baby :thumbup:

Just think hon in a few weeks saturdays and Sunday's will be yours and your DH's to enjoy with your little family. No MIL required :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

sounds good, i should have a dog to keep me going... i try and take myself for a walk round the block most days, i'll go and do this when shes left, just to keep my joints moving.

its going to be wonderful to wake up on a saturday and DH still be able to get any jobs done and do something as a family too, go out somewhere nice if the weather is good, or maybe go swimming together i think. yes, im counting down the weekends.

I heard from DH's cousin yesterday, shes due a week before me, shes having a section on the 12th april, time is nearing!, wish i had a date for labour though!- im quite envious.


----------



## gilz82

I kind of feel torn about that fact I'll have a date for the baby coming. Good so I can plan and my OH can be here, but bad having the control sort of taken away from me. 

Now I'm starting just to not care, I just want my baby to be here and healthy :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

if the healing wasnt a problem after a section id go for one if i could, i like to know where i stand:wacko:. Although, the idea of surgery&being cut open does horrify me, i dont know, i want the best of both worlds!, my cake and eat it!:haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I'm not looking forward to being cut open but on the brightside, by the time baby comes home I'll be healed and able to do a lot without help :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Now thats showing off ozzie. HUgs.

Well I slept on the futon til 8 when Virgin arrived to install my neighbours new system and man were they noisy so matt sent me to bed with him lol. and my black out blinds don't work I am furious I spent so long working on them. Looks like abby isn't sleeping in the dark during the day. 
Otherwise slept well and seems I didn't snore when I got into bed yay.

Now to test the hoover while matt sleeps this place needsa good clean


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I have to look at the positives or I'll drive myself crazy :wacko:


----------



## molly85

oh yes, and you'll prob get to stay at the hospital for longer to so can rest really well. you'll prob needit with the communting


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah......I'm hoping though that everything goes ok on Monday and it hasn't gotten worse. Fingers crossed and lots of hopes!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Fingers X'ed for your hospital visit Ozzie:thumbup:

MIL just returned, and left, in a huff lol!. she brought her friend round to take some of our fish from the pond. I didnt know but DH told her her friend was welcome to have some as we had too many. Anyway she came in to say hi to me and i said i was supprised DH said that as we lost quite a few durring the big freeze. 10 mins later DH&I are sat down eating, she comes barging in the door and said "we wont take any now, catherine says she doesnt want to loose any". (talk about twisting my words), so i told DH what it was i DID say and she walked out again.:shrug::haha:
Then he pissed her off further by saying he didnt want two trees from her because we dont have the room for them.:shrug: its like dealing with a child, i thought i was the hormonal one!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol Bitter and twisted, you are so mean steling her son from her. Really who even puts fish in a piondnow, the summer is a much better time. 

Haha atleast eh is on your side


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Well dh got up with the boys at 7 this morning,and I slept in til 10am!!It was heaven!!
No plans for the wk end,dh has been out in the garden tidying and sorting it for the summer so its nice and safe for the boys to go in and out as they please.
I love it so much,when the weather is nice we can just leave the patio doors open and let them off.

Gilz,really hope its not pre eclampsia,you poor thing,its just 1 thing after another.
Fingers crossed you can cook jellybean for another couple of wks at least.x

Madcat,your mil sounds like a complete pain!!My mam and mil actually give out when we spend money on them,telling us not to!they also only get cards on mothers day unless we see them with in a few days of it,in that case they get flowers,but I'm talking a tenner bunch from aldi,not an expensive bouquet!!
Not long to go til you have your own family wk ends with dh and baby b!!

Peanut i'm the same,and I remember after orans birth I was literally prancing about the delivery room marvelling at how light I felt and how easy it was to move again,it was instant!


----------



## vbaby3

She sounds like such a silly bitch madcat!
As molly said at least dh is on your side and knows where his priorities lay,
She'll get a rude awakening in a few wks when she'll have to do her sat morning shopping on her own lol!!

Ozzie,we'll all be thinking about you on monday.hopefully lo will be able to cook a few more wks too.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly yes, it was a terrible thing i did taking her son away from her, i find it hard to live with myself!. daft woman is going to have a shock by May.

i cant wait to feel that light feeling after birth Vbaby, its going to feel superb!


----------



## molly85

ohh lightfeeling that will be fab, though I still bend in all the wrong placeslol.

Hugs madcat.

Well laundry is on the line hopefully it will dry, I have filled one of those street collection bags with weeds and done some pruning. not that you can tell as there are so many weeds, washed up, hoovered and moped kitchen and destroyed 2 medium coronation chicken jacket potaoes. Show what being off work can do for you. I have plans to walkthe 2 minutes to the shop to buy a choccy bar to this is Madcats fault for mentioning easter eggs on facebook.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, you have done Faaarrrr too much today!.

and dont go blaming me for your chocolate craving!!:haha::haha:

I just sat out in the garden this afternoon chatting to DH while he painted, so i hardly over did it lol!. We might go out somewhere tomorrow but it depends how long needs to be spent doing a job in the garden for his mother, hopefully we'll get away after, if not i think i'll be back in the deck chair for the afternoon if the sun is out.

We're off out to KFC now, i know, its really bad, that poor baby of ours must be surviving on Pregnacare vits alone!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: They just opened KFC in our town! :happydance: I know where we're going when DH gets paid!!!


----------



## molly85

ohhh KFC sounds goood. Madcat you are def to blame. The footy have just finished so can't go anywhere for an hour plus we are on fortnightly take aways so sneaking off for KFC would be very wrong


----------



## gilz82

As long as KFC isn't all you eat everyday Madcat I'm positive the baby will be totally fine. 

I hope the hospital goes well on Monday Ozzie incase I forget to say later. 

I've done all the housework and went for shopping, now making dinner so another exciting Saturday nearly over for me :haha: 

I can't quite get used to the fact that I don't need to get up for work on Monday. I keep thinking about things and writing them down in my little notepad and then I remember oops not my problem anymore :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Same as Gilz, in case I don't get round to saying so, good luck on Monday Ozzie. :hugs:

DH is home from work. This morning I cleaned the bathroom while Byron watched a film then Byron and I went to the park. He was great at lunch then slept two hours. I slept a good chunk of that. Then he played outside looking for insects while I washed up, cleaned the kitchen then hoovered all downstairs. I also did a dog wash (that's towels and bedding, not the actual dog!). DH is feeding Byron now then they'll walk the dog while I clean the car as we're going to Wales tomorrow for my nephew's christening and can't see out the windows or in the mirrors it's so filthy.

So I've also done too much today and intend to completely finish myself off so that I probably feel too sick tomorrow to go to Wales! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

you can sleep on the journey if your not driving I was considering doing the car and matt has said nope, I am off sick for a reason lol. Admittedly my bum does now hurt and abby has snuck in a BH or 2 so think I should prob listen to them lol.

I have loads of dry laundry tosort out which I can't do when matt is in bed. ANd teh sheets need changing so think I am sleeping in my bed tonight lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah about the driving... It'll be me. DH hasn't really done motorway driving yet mostly as I won't let him with Byron without some practise but he has no reason to go anywhere without Byron! Catch 22.

I have dry washing too. I love that it's finally warm enough to dry a load outside in a day. Our garden is really shady so everything takes ages to dry if the air isn't warm. It's spring equinox on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave: 

I`m bacccccccccccccccccccccccccccck :wohoo: Laptop problems sorted :thumbup: boy has it really bothered me not having internet access :rofl:

Gilz :wohoo: for no more work but boo for possible pre-eclampsia :( I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow but it just accorded to me your BP problems might have been down to work and over-doing things so maybe your BP might stabilise now :shrug: I really hope so :hugs:

Ozzieshunni glad you feel a little better and goodluck for your appointment also :hugs:

:wohoo: for new sofa, decorating and James sleeping in his own bed Pink

:wohoo: for sleeping in vbaby .... hope your backs are better :hugs:

madcat your MIL is def on par with mine....maybe we should MIL-nap them and lock them both somewhere very isolated and very dark very far away :rofl: Seriously though she needs to get a reality check this silly woman :trouble: She going to get a shock when baby B is born :thumbup: As for your tenants glad your FIL sees sense cause am inclined to say my DH would probably take the same laid back attitude yours has :growlmad: Men eh?????

Peanut sorry to hear Byron has been in the wars but :wohoo: for sleeping in his own bed :)

Sorry if I have forgotten anything :kiss:

ASM

Thursday- Health Visitor came to visit....very nice Lady and I feel at ease having now met her after my experience with Olivers Health Visitor who was a right battle axe. She will call me when I deliver Charlie and make an appointment to come see us both then :thumbup: She left his red book and said I am to take into hospital with me so they can record the findings of Charlie hearing test which is done after birth :thumbup:

Friday- I went with my Mum and Sister to my Sisters 20wks scan and she is Team...............:blue: So I am having a nephew (my 1st) :wohoo: 

Today-My Sister took Oliver out for the day and so me and DH did the food shopping, a few errands and then went to TGI Fridays for lunch NOM NOM NOM :) Really nice day and whilst I`m catching up online now DH and Oliver are playing on the WII :)

So whilst I have been MIA for a few days I havent done NO NESTING :rofl: But have been buying bits off my `to buy` list :thumbup: We now have ample nappy and milk supplies and I have today ordered some disposable bottles to take to the hospital from amazon :thumbup: just need to get some pre-made milk cartons now which I will get next week :thumbup: Oh and I bought 15 pairs of black knickers from Asda for my hospital bag :haha: 

I have been drinking two cups of RLT for the last three days and am pleased to say I have noticed an increase in BH :wohoo:

And well I think thats about it :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey madly welcome back! Glad you've having dome nice days and getting things done. Me too. :thumbup:

I've done the car now and brought in the washing. DH and Byron home right as I finishe of course! I am now not going to be able to walk at all! Hopefully will rest enough to be ok driving tomorrow. Feel pleased I got so many jobs done and a sleep and entertained Byron. The difference it makes when I don't feel sick is amazing!


----------



## madcatwoman

You have all gone and got so many jobs done today!, you have all put me to shame. ive emptied 3 bins cleaned the fire&place out and sat in the deck chair all afternoon. oh and eaten one buttons egg shell and a KFC, Jeese!:thumbup:.

Gilz, thankfully we dont have a KFC every day, but our friday night take away isnt much better but its a habbit DH isnt willing to break and i cant sit there and watch him!, ive popped some vits down myself though. Sit back and ENJOY that no more work feeling!!:thumbup: oh YEH!.

Madly, you have bought way more knickers than me, i have a pack of 6 and thats it, am i under estimating myself?!!!!.

Off for my bath now to read a mother&baby mag Dh got me.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone else get really tired around this time in pregnancy? I'm sleeping at night (I found my comfy position) so I know it's not that.....I feel like falling asleep at the keyboard!


----------



## molly85

yup ozzie and i sleep well to lol.

my happy 10 hours is now between 12 and 14 so hope that I get my energy back after abby is here or I will sleep more than her if I get the chance lol.

Well lazyness kicked in I have an admiral pie with asparagus and frozen veg lol oh and a pack or oreos and my choccy


----------



## sequeena

Welcome back madly! :wave:

Gilz take care of yourself :hugs:

Ozzie hope you're doing ok hun how are you feeling other than tired?

Congrats on your nephew too Madly!!

Am very tired today. Think all the stress has finally caught up with me and I need to get some decent sleep.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies- 4 days til my scan!!! hope everyone is well!


----------



## molly85

oh dare very exciting do you have a prediction or already know?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I want lots of pretty dresses!


----------



## molly85

i got dresses Peanut they are so cute they make teh sleep suit look dull lol.

Peanut how did your dog adapt to walking with apram? Matt thinks it's impracticale to take molly and abby together


----------



## sequeena

My 3 will just have to get used to it though if I'm alone I will only walk one at a time. I was told that they soon realise to walk with the pram once their paws have been run over a few times :rofl:


----------



## molly85

I amhoping mols won't mind she tried walking with me when I was on crutches it was amusing sadly she got in the way to many times and got whacked so didn't trust them again


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Bump Picture! Oh dear I can see stretch marks!

​


----------



## sequeena

Good :rofl: I hate it when women don't get stretchmarks because I've got loads! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Oh god I have huge purple ones. I do love peple saying you should have moisturised. I would like to point out to them they were there from 12 weeks I didn'y have a chance and as I have got them when ever I have gained weight or changed shape over the years I don't think it would have helped


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> Oh god I have huge purple ones. I do love peple saying you should have moisturised. I would like to point out to them they were there from 12 weeks I didn'y have a chance and as I have got them when ever I have gained weight or changed shape over the years I don't think it would have helped

Apparently stretch marks are hereditary anyway so moisturising doesn't help to prevent them x


----------



## molly85

thats what I thought. My mum is a size 8 but still has a spare tyre I don't think we are a particaly pretty picture and I think she has stretch marks to


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah stretch marks will happen if they're going to but who cares?! :D

Molly I meant dresses for me not the baby!

I never even thought about Jess and the pram, we just did it. She's fine. I had Ebin then as well so one on each side though often used the carrier instead of the pram, free up my hands. We have extending leads which helps as others might be a bit short to go alongside the pram. And yes we've gone over the dog's paws a few times, she just has to learn! :rofl:

Great bump sofie!


----------



## sequeena

This is why I'm almost glad to be pregnant in summer, yay for maxi dresses!


----------



## molly85

OH GOD I need support for my tummy so jeans it is for the mo


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't want maternity ones, I just want to shop shop shop!


----------



## molly85

oh yes sounds fun. If I left the packet of oreos alone I would like to loose a few pounds post baby. so new wardrobe


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning! Byron slept through again but came in at 6am playing with his noisy police helicopter! :dohh: Had a bit of a restless night. Couldn't get to sleep for a while from general discomfort and itchiness (not cholestasis, I am just a very itchy person, it's extremely annoying!). Had rather a sore pelvis all night, which I guess is my own fault. Rolled on to all fours just now to go for a pee and yikes! Split in two! Also had weird dreams about being in labour and not having given birth. I guess that's from reading birth books all day.

Well, at least the early start should mean I get to eat before I feel too sick.

How are all of you this morning?


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave: 

Another rubbish night here, my trips to the loo during the night are now up to 3!! Think I'm going to ask at the hospital tomorrow if there are other anti-sickness meds I can take cos even though I eat before the pain killers and take the anti sickness stuff the nausea is evil!!

Just working myself up to walking the dog but the weather here can only be described as icky!

Congrats on another good night with Byron Peanut :thumbup: maybe he's going to properly get the hang of sleeping in his bed just in time for the baby coming.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

another rubbish night herre too, and yes my loo trips are up to 3 now as well, hips, bump you name it ...wont continue!.

Off for croissants and toast now.:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Mmmm I could croissants and Nutella right now. Don't actually have either of those but why let the facts get in the way :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I have the nutella. The boy is being a nightmare this morning! Three hard things thrown in my face so far and he's now screaming about toys, tv, whatever while DH is trying to get him dressed. Everything's been taken away because he's being so naughty. Sigh. I think it would be optimistic to think he'll sleep in his own bed when the baby is born but maybe he'll vet back to it sooner if he's been doing better for a while beforehand. :shrug:

Ugh so don't want to go to Wales. Feel sick and tired and I think it unlikely the child will behave better for it.

A good idea to ask about your meds gilz. I wouldn't wish the nausea I have on anyone and it sounds like yours is probably worse. What antiemetic have you been given?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Mmmm I could croissants and Nutella right now. Don't actually have either of those but why let the facts get in the way :haha:

Youre gona have to get yourself off to tescos lol!.

im full now, had one croissant, 2 slices of fresh bread and half a pack of buttons from the egg- DH had the other half pack- he's eating for two as well these days!.

I keep thinking of the birth alot these days, imagining how light i'll feel afterwards, and sleeping on my tummy, having really hot baths...


----------



## PeanutBean

Sleep? Time for a bath? You sure about that? :winkwink:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Well I had a complete shit night too!Just couldn't nod off,and everytime I started dozing oran would start crying or dh would start snoring in my ear.
By 4am I still hadn't been asleep and brought my pillows and duvet down to the couch,woke at 5.30 in severe pain coz I was so uncomfy,went back up to bed and eventually dozed til 8,dh said to go back to sleep he'd get up,so I just lay there and couldn't get back to sleep.
So I had 3 hrs tops last night,and dh is off to town this afternoon to watch the footie and have pints.Wish it was 8 tonight now,so dreading this day.

Peanut enjoy the christening,hope byron behaves for you!
Madly yay for a new nephew,he'll be a great playmate for charlie!

Gilz and ozzie,good luck with appointments tomorrow if I forget to say later.Hope you both get good news.x

My baby is being very bold,I think after staying head down from day 1 she has moved.Last night I could feel the bum and head either side,and now there's 1 hard thing I can feel but its at my belly button.Its very sore when she moves it,I'm really hoping its not her head,but everything just feels different!
Must check out the spinning babies website.I have gp app on thurs anyway,hoepfully she's back the way she was by then.

Hope you all have nice days!x


----------



## gilz82

Aw Vbaby sorry for your rotten night hon :hugs:

Peanut hope Byron is behaving himself a bit more now. I don't think my nausea is worse than yours, yours has been a long term pain in bum!! They gave me ranitidine for the sickness which according to my pharmacist sister should also help the acid heartburn burps. Right now it's not helping either but maybe it takes a few days to work.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I've not heard of that one. The only med I've known help with pregnancy related sickness is cyclizine but perhaps the action needs to be different when the nausea is being caused by your meds.

Byron is a mixed bag. Improved for going on a walk. DH is just making lunch. We're supposed to leave at half 11. I can't see it happening. Feel sick and don't really want to go...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :waves:

Crap nights all round then :( ...... :hug: I got up twice for a pee and my hips are still playing up :wacko: I also have an head cold :shrug: I have blocked sinuses, a slight headache and when I blow my nose theres a little blood so am thinking an infection of some kind ugh!

I forgot to mention when I was out Friday and yesterday I was suffering from rude stares :wacko: I have compared my naked bump pic from 32wks to that on Friday of 34wks and OMG now I realise why :shock: Trying to upload but not having much joy right now :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So here they are Ladies :winkwink:

1st pic 32wks and 2nd pic 34wks.....So my pants are sat slightly different but my bump def gained outwardness :rofl:

Oh vbaby meant to say Charlie always swivels around too and sometimes his head is up near my ribs however his fav position since day 1 has been head down and he always ends up back there :lol: His hiccups vibrate against my pelvis soooooooo :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 32wks.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









Bump 34wks.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly lovey bump definitely more outy but no excuse for rude stares!! I'm such a bitch I always say things to people who stare. It bothers me :grr:

Sorry your hips are bothering you hon and your cold :hugs: It does sound a little icky :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madly,I must take a pic of my bump and post it!!!
Its just like yours,I didn't realize how it popped until I caught my reflection in the patio doors 1 night!!!
Definately no reason for stares though,I love big preg bumps lol!!
Yours has dropped too like mine!
Bold babies moving positions at this stage,I would be so pissed off if she's not back where she's meant to be!!!!

Gilz,and any other ladies suffering the heartburn,I know you're gonna say its rank,but liquid gaviscon is a million times more effective that rennies etc.
The trick is to take a big mouthful about half an hr before bed,while you're still in a vertical position instead of waiting til you go to bed and are horizontal!!
It forms a barrier to fight off the acid,if you wait til you're lying down to take it it forms the barrier hozizontally so acid can still get up the other half of your oesophagus if that makes sense???It does to me lol!!
If you take it a while before bed and give it a chance to form the barrier you shouldn't be woken with heartburn again a couple hrs later.
Anyhow this advice is coming from someone who suffered from chronic reflux oesophagitus for 3 yrs,believe me i had tried everything,and needed far more extreme measures,but i'm grand now thank god!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Didn't realize it was bump pic day!!!!! I was just thinking about what someone said about whose baby would make the first appearance and, depending on tomorrow, it might be mine! :wacko: Although I really really really hope not! fx'd! Today is going to be a long day and tonight will be a longer night :-( I have some gently used baby boy clothes to put up on Ebay and here so that will keep me busy!


----------



## molly85

Aww ozzie hope he sticks it out a bit longer and waits till atleast one of the more developed babies are here.

Ell I slept sorry girls I am just a freak. Only prob it was after crying for an hour, mainly over the blinds that don't don't work, not feeling supported by matt and not feeling any great love for abby. She's just not a real person yet to me. Matt doesn't understand and generally puts his foot in it. Would really like to feel myself again soon but not sure how I am going to do that


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly hon huge :hugs: sorry you are feeling down today. Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## molly85

i don't think so it's the reason I am off work. unless you huys want to take my hormones off my hands? I was at my best on the injection or implant which i don't really want again. Complete nightmare as I want more than one so have tried to not associate pelvic probs and this with being pregnant so I actually do have anothewr baby. Hopefully when she arrives it will all go away and I'll love her to bits


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:Molly. Bloody hormones huh!? but it is nice tohave a little support when you need it. Youre not totally alone though because i too worry that i want have this "instant"bond that most mothers have when baby B is born, i dont want to be one of those whom it takes weeks/months to feel real deep love. I simply feel protective of baby b at the moment.

Well, it turned out nice again this PM, but windy but sat out in the garden, my face has caught a bit more colour& a few more freckles.

went to town this morning and bought some more nappies, baby nail scissors,(we had £23 on our boots points card to spend). Hair dye for me, DH persuaded me to go one shade lighter, said its the 'new me for baby&summer time' LOL!.:wacko:

Madly your bump has grown!, i too hate the stares, the stares and the comments, im sure people think theyre the 1st one to say what ever it is theyre going to say!.

sounds like all of us had a super crap night last night!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wasn't it that crazy huge full moon last night? I blame that! :haha:


----------



## molly85

i'd like bump stares/comments but to the unknowing eye I am just fat. I suppose the not gaining as much as i text bookly should helps but would be nice lol. 

I'm ironing 101 work shirts for matt not my fav job but he takes ages to do it and means thet will get put away asap


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat I'm never dying my hair again whilst pregnant. I last dyed it in janaury the same colour as usual, light ash brown. It came out black almost!! It's now really pretty cos I've got nearly an inch of my natural mousey brown at the top and then the black :rofl:

I forgot to say earlier, I thought I was having contractions last night! I had a BH but then serious pain like period cramp bit it went right into my bum as well :blush: really thought something was happening but it appeared to get better when I stretched my legs out and hasn't happened again so obviously no escaping jellybean for me today!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l7phxi0wsE1qarii1o1_400.jpg

Enough said :)


----------



## molly85

ohh ozzie i love home made ones of them. thorntons are just not the same but very moorish.

am thinking of making some scones. but need milk I do love a scone


----------



## gilz82

Oh I love scones too Molly I might make some this week. 

That thorntons stuff looks very yummy Ozzie I could probably eat the whole packet :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I ate two packets over two days :blush: LO is on a sugar high now! He's been bouncing around, lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Well I've just been a very bold mammy!
We had to drop dh into town for his footie and I brought the boys for a mc donalds to save my lazy ass cooking,we had ice cream sundaes and all!!
Then I nipped into tesco and got myself an easter egg to eat later when they're gone to bed!!
Like you madcat I do think Them pregnacare better be doing something for this poor lo!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

vbaby, it's ok to spoil LOs every now and then :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie I'm definately blaming the full moon yesterday,it was a supermoon apparently!!
I never slept a wink,oran was up all night,baby was kicking so hard she hurt me,and moved into all sorts of new positions!!
Molly the moods are normal,I lost the head completely yest over the most ridiculous thing,and walked out of the house bawling and just drove off.I didn't come back for 3 hrs!
Obviously dh was here to watch the boys!
I thought my moods/emotions weren't too bad this pregnancy,but according to dh i'm an emotional wreck psycho woman!!
You will get yourself back once hormones settle after baby is born


----------



## vbaby3

If only it was just every now and then ozzie!!:blush:
I'm using being pregnant as an excuse to pig out!!
I'll be sorry when i'm big chubster after she's born!!


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> oh dare very exciting do you have a prediction or already know?

Thinking boy! :)


----------



## vbaby3

Oh good luck dare,looking forward to hearing what you're having!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooooooo! Vbaby now that you mention it, LO was going mental last night! Rolling and kicking and dragging limbs across my tummy! It was the moon!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks vbaby! very excited.

Haven't felt too much movement- and not even sure if what i've felt is really baby? where abouts did you guys FIRST feel movement in your abdomen, below the the belly button or above? have thought i felt movement below- but not sure if i'm just crazy?


----------



## sequeena

I started feeling it at 18+5 under my belly button, it felt like my stomach has a twitch. Now when he kicks there's no mistaking it x


----------



## loopylollipop

a little inspiration girls....

my immediate next door neighbour was 41 wks, due induction on thurs and her DH phoned my OH to watch their LO at 5 this am. Stupid OH thought he said she was contracting every 45 mins - I was like 'she wouldnt be going in if that were the case' - anyway more like every 2-3mins, went in and was assessed as 8cm and babe born within 3 hours. 9lb 11oz boy. ahhhhhh....

My new hero :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo lovely story loopy!

Good luck with your scan Dare. This time I had movement from really early works so definitely below belly button. With Byron I got a giant kick out my left side at 18 weeks, probably about level with my belly button.

:hugs: Molly and others feeling ill/blue. With the bonding thing, I can't say I had any particular bond during pregnancy with Byron, nor yet this pregnancy. I didn't get a great rush of love or anything with Byron. I found taking care of him from the start to be quite instinctual and was immediately very protective but it did take a few days to really look at him with love. I am sure various aspects of my birth got in the way. If you're worried about bonding try and include lots if things in your birth plan to help encourage a bond - skin to skin right away after the birth and as much as poss, unless there's a genuine resus need tests can wait; bf asap if you're going to; leave the cord pulsing and have time together while you wait for the placenta to deliver. Even if you have a section you can make demands about the baby being brought to you and placed close. Good to have skin to skin with dad if you are indisposed too.

Well we made it to Wales for the pleasure of sitting at the back of a room, not eating or drinking anything, not seeing my sister really at all, feeling horribly sick and developing a nasty headache. :(. Drove home still as I was more anxious about DH managing the complicated bits round Manchester. Got a cuddle with my nephew who I last saw in Nov about 2 weeks old though sadly he was sick on me. Fine when not preg, the smell is sufficient to make me sick on everyone when preg! So glad to be home.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, funny you should say that, last night i woke up feeling bad AF pains down there and i wondered if it was something- or nothing, but by the time i got up for the loo and got back into bed i managed to nod off for a short while and havent felt anything since.
as for the hair, ive been doing my roots since 12 weeks, its been ok,although i feel the colour hasnt turned out as light as it should do.

Vbaby,im really ashamed of my diet lately, since DH came back with 3 choc eggs for me on sat morning, ive had two!, ontop of the normal rubbish i eat, it must be such a job for my body to pick out any nutrients i MAY have eaten to pass on to baby, i dread to think what body i have given myself, i'll have no one but myself to blame!

Dare, re- movements, i felt 2 odd 'flutters' at 12 weeks, and again at 13 weeks, but nothing regular and nothing that felt like a baby properly until about 16 weeks i think when i started getting what felt like muscle twitches and they were all quite low down. from that point on the twitches slowly grew into little kicks and prods, now i feel more rolling and stretching(just the odd kick-which is pretty hard!).

Peanut, thanks for the bonding advice, its funny you only ever hear from the women who gush about 'this instant love' they feel, but rare that you hear anything other than that!


----------



## PeanutBean

I should also have added that when ff try to do it skin to skin in the early days, it's so good for both of you to be close. :)


----------



## molly85

I've def decided that if needed and and I can't have and epidural for a section matt is to be with her and no one else til I am in recovery and semi consious. 

I thought it was reasonably normal but wasn't 100% sure. 

I remember the stretching early on which was very low down but like baby was pushing on a certain bit.

Well comfort dinner tonight. Chips, southern fried chick, 2 fish fingers and some mixed veg lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly if for any reason you do end up with a section remember to tell them not to give formula as you're planning on bf aren't you? It's a thing that can happen especially if you have a general bit can be solely responsible for bf not working out. Babies can last a while without food. Byron wouldn't latch and hardly fed at all til my milk came in three days later!


----------



## molly85

oh shoot never thought of that. will have to tell matt to remember. birth plans are are all well and goodif your awake to reinforce them lol. surely if need be they can latch baby when I am asleep so she can get on whilst I snooze, might be teh best plan as I have hard let down can be painful until your used to it.


----------



## madcatwoman

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-baby-girl-born-hours-weighing-12lbs-8oz.html

Good god!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: please spare us!


----------



## molly85

thanks mad cat i was eatting


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> thanks mad cat i was eatting

:haha::haha::haha:
youre not the one who has so far devoured 2 choc eggs in two days!


----------



## molly85

half a pack of oreos yesterday lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

See my pic of thorntons earlier :lol: 

I'm a silly goose on my itouch in the bath. Addicted much? :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh my god that poor ladies wooha!!

I've eaten a complete packet of jam and cream fox's biscuits in the past couple of days, they were tremendous :haha:


----------



## molly85

how is everyone so lovely and slim barring their bumps and they eat all this junk???????


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Three solid months of morning sickness that took off two stone :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, i was never slim, i was 11 stone to start with, it just to happens that most of it was on my stomach, so people would look at me and think i was a reasonable size because i learnt to dress to cover up my front!.

Gilz, did you say you ate that pk of biscuits over a few days?, i would have eaten then in a morning or an afternoon.:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I dunno if they could latch baby while you're unconscious (if you are) but newborn babies do have a forage reflex and will crawl to a nipple so it might be possible. Let down 'pains' don't really come with colostrum, it's not til your milk comes in that it feels noticeably but I wouldn't say they are painful. If for any reason formula really has to be given it should be by syringe or sipped from a cup and not from a bottle.

I am wrecked. Is it too early to go to bed? But I feel hungry again even though I'm still burping tea. Can't wait for all this to be over and normal eating to resume.


----------



## molly85

lol good point


----------



## molly85

righto as long as there is some one there I can't see why notmost people don't thrash around in recovery


----------



## madcatwoman

Is anyone pulling ligaments which catch them out when they try and roll out of bed to get up for the loo at night, or similar?, i am!


----------



## molly85

oh rolling over is way to much effort to go to the loo.nowt wrong with my pelvic floor


----------



## madcatwoman

any sort of turning over is too much effort these days, just shifting from one bad hip to the other is asking the world. i now seem to be pulling ligaments between the top of my leg and bump area when getting out now!


----------



## molly85

ouch. molly is watching the farm on country file. shes so cute


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I get that Madcat, it takes me about 5 minutes to get out of bed. I need to swing one leg out and sort of use it as a counterweight to pull the rest of me up slowly.


----------



## PeanutBean

I get sore uterine ligaments underbump and pelvic ones when I roll or get up. Ouch. Rolling is awful. It takes so long and I have to pause of my back for my organs to reorganise. I can't breathe properly for a little while on the new side which often makes me cough. Bleh.

I'm still on the settee on here instead of eating or getting into bed. I so suck at rest.

It as weird seeing my two baby nephews today. I'd kind of forgotten what babies are like. They're so much less fun than toddlers! :lol: I remember loving every facial twitch of Byron's but now he's talking and things this poor girl will seem very dull in comparison!


----------



## madcatwoman

they can catch you out cant they. Rolling from one side to the other in bed is just a horrible feeling isnt it, its the weight of the baby pressing on my insides :growlmad: i tense my whole body up when i have to do that.

ha, yes peanut i always think that about babies, plus they cant play with any slightly exciting toys either!!:haha:


----------



## molly85

Who's not been listening to their physio. knees to gether girls. roll both legs together. and swing round as you swing you legs off teh bed your upper body will counter out and come up with little effort and hopefully less pain.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My cat is a tart. She's letting the dog lick her all over. Ugh....little whore :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

And..........now her butt is in the air.....she's in heat again!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Who's not been listening to their physio. knees to gether girls. roll both legs together. and swing round as you swing you legs off teh bed your upper body will counter out and come up with little effort and hopefully less pain.

but i dont have a physio:shrug::cry::cry:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat don't worry it's over rated :haha: All my physio appointment consisted of was a nice lady giving me a support belt and telling me "it'll get better when the baby comes"


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: ladies!

Wow you've been chatting lots its taken me ages to catch up :haha:

Ozzie and Gilz good luck for tomorrow :hugs: really hope everything is ok for both of you!

Had such a mad weekend, went to look for bridesmaid dresses yesterday for my friends wedding in August. Tried on one dress, I looked like a sack of potatoes! So anyway the other bridesmaid tried on dresses for us. We found one we liked in debenhams, and then couldnt get it in all our sizes! So hunted all day, to eventually find two right at the end of the day which were gorgeous! Sent the pic to the other girl who couldnt make it and she hates both :dohh: 

James and Daddy had a good bonding day together, they went out with the dog for a picnic and seemed to all enjoy themselves!

We've had a good family day, took the dog out, she got fussed over which she loved! Cooked roast lamb, now I can hardly move lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Meh Molly, doesn't help me. I have to get up carefully because of my tum muscles which is usually to swing both legs over the bed while I push up with my arms.

What a palaver pink! My bridesmaids didn't get to choose, but I didn't either! :lol: My sil found a bunch of blue dresses (I wanted blue) for super cheap in a monsoon factory outlet so just snapped them all up!

I'm finally in bed, which is a good thing as I feel pants. Bad bad head and it would seem swollen glands. Hope that's just a tired thing and I'm not actually coming down with anything. Feel hugely sick despite eating cereal. I really think I shouldn't have gone today. :nope:


----------



## molly85

ah I wrote a post on the stuff my physio said and it ddnt post. Nevermind


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. What a night! Byron came in about 2 and by 3 was vomiting. :(. No idea why, no food in it, but he was very unhappy and it was nearing 5 when we finally all got to sleep though Byron woke us up suddenly shouting "sorry mumma, sorry dadda!" then wittering on about Totoro flying in the sky. :dohh: I guess he was dreaming. Well shattered now and instead of a nice relaxing day to make up for yesterday i have to try get him and me sorted to take him to nursery for lunch. He seems quite perky now and I need him gone to be able to walk the dog. I had hoped to go to the shops but will probably have to spend my time napping instead as DH is working late. Sigh.


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh dear Peanut been so busy focused on babies that forgotten how hard work toddlers can be :dohh: Hope you are feeling a bit better soon after your mammoth day yesterday. 

yes babies are super boring but they smell soooooooo good!

Just had bacon, egg, shrooms and tomato. Yummy.

Talking re bonding (sorry know I am really far behind all the time)....when I first looked at my LO I thought...ok. now what? Didnt feel a thing. Fed him, went to ward and still nothing. Started to feel concerned, thinking that this is something I hadnt read in baby books. Once on ward, in the middle of the night, when I was completely alone with him, the 'love flood' came and washed over me. It was lovely.

Another thing I didnt expect was for him to decide when to stop bf. At seven months he spit the boob out and that was that, despite all my persuasion. I was gutted, he may have been ready but I wasnt. I had been given odd bottle in readiness for going back to work and I think this was the trigger - he preferred the bottle :cry:

Think LO is breech now. Getting some sickening kicks in lady garden area. Weird feeling. Obviously has way too much room in there.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.



> Byron woke us up suddenly shouting "sorry mumma, sorry dadda!"

 Bless!!!!:haha:

well, im up, hung the washing out, going to the post office next to post an ebay parcel.
Still a crap night though, usual reasons +heartburn and...wait for it..four, yes FOUR! loo trips. Now considering i stop drinking anything at 6pm being the logical person i am i would have thought that after two evening time pee's and maybe one night time pee there really wouldnt be much else left to pee out!.:shrug::shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron is quite cheery now and I've managed a bath while he watched a film and pottered about playing! :shock: It's my weekly salt bath and I have a routine now so didn't know when I'd get the bath if not today! Man this baby went nuts though. It scares me! Does anyone else's move like it's fitting? I'm sure it's not and I know Byron moved tonnes but in the bath she was everywhere. Obliquely stretching then rolling limbs, all of them! :sick: I guess she went posterior with me lying on my back. I don't seem to know how to fill a normal bath anymore.


----------



## madcatwoman

Im a big bath fan, i dont feel right if i havent had one. But yes baths do create alot of movement, ive always notice it right from the early days. I mentioned it to the MW once and she said alot of people say this!.

I must have slept for a short wee while last night because i remember a dream. Id let aload of sheep & lambs into our front garden, roaming around, it was snowing. then i went to deal with a delivery of chocolate eggs, by the time i was done the lambs were gone,then i looked into the pond and found they had all drowned, i can see their little faces really clearly!. wasnt a very nice dream.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Probably a little late and I did say it yesterday but goodluck Ozzie and Gilz at your appointments :kiss:

I can also relate Loopy and Peanut it was a few days after Oliver came home from hospital that I felt the `love flood` so maybe he was about 10days old :wacko: I didnt feel a rush of emotion either and kept thinking to myself `where is it?` I didnt hold him until two days after he was born because he was in an incubator on oxygen so he couldnt be held until he stabilised :sad1: but when I did I certainly didnt get an overwhelming feeling of love maybe protection yes because I felt so very over-protective of him but no not love. I think it takes a while for the mind to register :thumbup:

Great you got your bath Peanut ..... bless Byron for keeping himself occupied.....wait will hes old enough to insist hes going to sit on the toilet seat and watch you whilst your are having a bath like Oliver does :rofl:

Well we have a sunnyish day in Leeds today and so because Olivers at MILs for tea after school I am on my own until about 5.30pm ish so I thought I might get all my household chores out of the way today that I wanted to do this week then I can have the rest of the week to chill and put my feet up oh and SHOP :wohoo: DH gets his bonus pay packet on Wednesday and we have some final bits to buy in prep for Charlies arrival. Now DH isnt big on shopping and am sure he will be far happier if I said `give me cash and I will go shop` :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lambs and chocolate eggs? Both Easter related and kind of Freudian for gestation and birth I'd say madcat!

Byron did visit me in the bathroom a couple of times. First time looking for me, went straight past the bath to find me on the toilet (which is round a nook) and couldn't understand where I was! :rofl: It was a great joke when he finally spotted me in Byron's bath.  He told me the toys were his :lol: then came back later to help wash me with the baby soap. :rofl:

He's off to nursery in a mo and I'm driving on to the shops. Determined to get something out of the day!


----------



## madcatwoman

> `give me cash and I will go shop

Madly youre a girl after my own heart.

i decided to go for a walk along the beach after going to the post office, not sunny but not cold either so it was quite nice, felt like i needed it anyway.
I have definately got a head on my bits down there y'know!.


----------



## molly85

I love byronhe'svery entertaining evenif he has bad timing.

I got 10 hours in my loveley bed I am starting to need less so am healing if that makes sence. SHould not have watched waking the dead the bag man haunted me til I was asleep eugh.

am waiting for the laundry to finish so i can hang it then go to the blood clinic, its thyroid blood day soam drinking like a fish to get my veins up. then I need a quick tesco trip to get afew bits and some flat cot sheets totally firgot to buy them lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* Today is not going to be my favorite day. Please think good good thoughts for us. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

awwwwww hugs, hope it all goes well when is your appointment


----------



## pinkclaire

Thinking of you Ozzie :hugs:

I had a great nights sleep, sorry to rub it in, but thats three nights in a row I havent had to share my bed with a wriggly monkey! I actually feel quite refreshed for once and much more myself! Me and DH have been getting on much better as well because of it. Sorry to those of you who havent.

Byron sounds like such a character PB! Character in a good way not a bad way lol. He sounds very cute!

My LO goes absolutely crazy in the bath and so did James.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Ozzie I will be thinking about you!

I had a reasonable nights sleep too :wacko: I decided to sleep on two pillows instead of the usual one and I didnt wake up until 5.40am for a pee....result :thumbup:

Well I have done my chores upstairs and just need to do them downstairs now but I have been sat with my feet up for the last hour or so :winkwink: I`m going to have some lunch and then tackle downstairs before having a soak in a lovely coconut bubble bath :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

Back from the shops. Got some good and exchanged a nightie for one I can wear now. Hung washing out and eaten lunch. Tea and tv then dog then nap I hope. Was too tired and achey to brave h&m in the end, it'll have to be a trip in itself.

Byron was distraught when I dropped him at nursery. :( I don't know how DH does it. Well I do, he bribes Byron with chocolate biscuits! But I didn't so just got buckets of tears instead. They haven't phoned so I assume he's ok. If my nap goes to plan I might get the boy early.

Good luck Ozzie and Molly and hope things are going ok gilz.

I have the mw tomorrow. Have to to bloods to check my iron. Wonder if she'll mention GBS?


----------



## madcatwoman

I have the MW too tomorrow, hope its my normal MW, didnt like the other one so i wonder what she'll say on this appointment. Ive got the GBS home test still to take ( i decided to in the end) will have to do that soon.
Im wondering if its about now we do birth plans etc.

ive blitzed our kitchen.utility and diner today, ive realised i cant do half the house in one go anymore, told DH im going to be doing one room per day. its all real clean now, bleeched the floor etc. now my choice is to sit out in the garden or watch neighbours.


----------



## PeanutBean

Neighbours! Though I'm wondering about walking the dog now so it's done then watching neighbours recorded...


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

So I back from the hospital, my sample was bad again today, plus 3 protein, and my bloods weren't good either. Oddly though my bp is back to super low as usual for me 90/50. 

They still think it could be the beginning of pre-eclampsia so I have to do a 24 urine collection tomorrow and take it back in on Wednesday so they can see how bad the protein is over the whole day. They'll decide whether I need to get taken in for closer monitoring based on those results. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh gilz, its one thing after the other isnt it?, bloody hell:growlmad: is this all to do with your kidney do you think or just unlucky in pregnancy?.At least you dont have work thrown in the the equation anymore which is good:winkwink:

Peanut, i decided to go with watching Neighbours in the end, feet up on the couch, couldnt sleep though so carried on watching House in the country.

A friend phoned me up asking if i can do a Buduoir photoshoot for her in the summer when baby b and i have more of a routine, Buduoir!:saywhat:, thats some body confidence(thati'll never have!). hope i can do a good job though without it looking tacky. said she would pay me, or do baby sitting for me which is good(im inclined to take up ther latter, for maybe when we decided to have a date night again, i dont want the 1st night i leave baby to be the 1st night i have to leave him with MIL, i'll be in tears!:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well sort of goodish news Gilz :hugs: in respect of the BP :) am not sure I agree with the pre-eclampsia at this stage mmmmmmmmmmmmm I guess only time will tell!

madcat funny I used to do the whole house in one day and then slowly went down to half a house over two days and then down to one room each day :rofl: Today I have almost done the whole house :wohoo: and I feel great :dance: Just the living room to dust and vac now and then its bath time for me :thumbup:

Productive day too Peanut :) I find I can only do a `short` shopping trip these days too because walking around with one bag is all I can manage :dohh: I often feel like I could do with a new pair of lungs am so out of breath I feel dead unfit :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz, Kinda good news eh? At least they havent rushed you in? I'm sure things will be fine! Your doing so well with all the problems you've had :hugs:

PB I drop James at nursery, and he sometimes has floods of tears. I stand outside and can hear him stop like a switch once he gets in the room with all the toys :haha: I'm sure Byron is fine!


----------



## gilz82

Madcat they do think it's a direct result of my stupid kidney making things worse. I suppose we were aware of the risks before we got pregnant I just didn't actually think I'd get all of the stuff going wrong they said I could get :haha:

Madly the reason they are still thinking pre-eclampsia is that my pee is really bad but also my blood shows up some sort of liver problems which is the other test they do for pre-eclampsia. Apparently you can get it without raised BP, it's just really rare. 

Hopefully it won't be that as they were talking to me about the possibilty of starting the steroid injections at the end of the week to mature his lungs.


----------



## madcatwoman

I definately found it easier doing one room today madly, i loved getting the whole house done in one go, to walk into each room to see it tidy clean and fresh, but ive had to face up to it that i cant do that anymore.

I guess really gilz your body has performed a small miricle already considering hasnt it?, i think the sterioid injections would be a good precaution if they did decide you needed them just incase, they do sound like theyre taking good care of both your body and baby though!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Yup I've been really quite impressed by the maternity unit Madcat. It's a pain it always takes so long when you go there but they are being really thorough so I can't complain at all :thumbup:

All you girls talking about cleaning is making me feel bad about my house. Think I'll tackle it tomorrow from top to bottom.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes I agree, better to have them Gilz and then it not deemed as nessessary than the other way round, your doing so well though, you'll be 32 weeks by then!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, go steady on the house work, dont do it all in one day(ive been learning the hard way there!).

im wondering what my MW has to say tomorrow afternoon. Im going to tell her the other MW thought he was breech and what i feel & that im not convinced, god if i can just stop tensing my stomach up when she touches me it would help!. I'll be 37+5 the week after when i see her:wacko: then who knows when my last appointment will be!


EDIT
ive just notice my ticker below has finally moved onto the last baby!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

One hellofa debate raging on third tri at the mo! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/567066-anyone-nap-while-toddler-awake.html


----------



## gilz82

Don't worry Madcat I'll take the housework slowly. 

I hope your tummy isn't too tickley tomorrow and you'll be able to check where baby b is lying. 

My little monkey wasn't cooperating today. The mw could only tell his head was up at my ribs as usual but couldn't find his bum. She said my tum was too tense to tell. All she could say for sure is there was nothing engaged in my pelvis head or bum so he's either still breech right under my ribs or transverse with his head tucked under my ribs.


----------



## madcatwoman

the last woman told me to take a deep breath and breathe out while prodding me (she just didnt spare me enough time to feel properly) so i'll try it again when i see my MW. I know what im feeling and i feel sure he's head down.


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone just wanted to say goodbye,i started bleeding last nite,i think its time for a break,dont think i can keep going thru this,i wish u all the best of luck,i will pop back from time to time to see all the babies,take care love donna xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh mamadonna I am so so sorry hon. Massive :hugs: Please take care of yourself xx


----------



## molly85

Awwww weird free floating baby with a amind of it's own.

Blood was easy thats why I have teh vampires do it, then wizzed to tesco and spent more than I thought. Then when I couldn't get flat sheets a waddled/wizzed round town ended upin mother care though they were reduced 2 4 1 but still felt guilty spending £15. Got abby a bright pink fleece for her cot. 

Matt doesn't seem to impressed by a mobile and sods law is I have found one I want 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31sG6DFVZ2L._SL500_AA300_.jpg this one to be exact being £40 my mum said she would pay but hasn't seen it yet or the cost.

Glad they are looking after you gils.


----------



## molly85

Oh mamma, please get checked over see if they can do anything to get them to stick one of my old bnb friendshas 5 angels and a gorgeous baby boy now they gave her some medication to make him stick and he did Hugs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: mamadonna am so sorry :hugs: please look after yourself :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: mamadonna

I'll update in my journal in a bit. Just feeling a bit emotionally drained atm. 

I contributed to the mayhem in 3rd tri :haha: Maybe it's good I'm not a mod, lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: mamadonna, I'm so sorry. :(

Byron's in a terrible state so I'll try reply properly later.


----------



## madcatwoman

really sorry to see your post 'mamma', probably a good idea to have a break from it all now as mentally it cant be doing you any favours. If you do decide to TTC again see a doc hun, my friend was always m/c,4-5 times in all i think, it turned out it was to do with her blood not clotting properly, she now has an 8month old after taking the right medication.:hugs:

Molly, we have a mobile, looks lovely on the cot!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol madcat I know would look lovely. just matt being weird he has now concieded that it might be a good idea nad it does have a light show.


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron's finally calmed down and eating and drinking. Should've been in the bath at 7. He wouldn't even eat choc choc!

Well I slept 2 hours this afternoon then changed the bedding, got washing in and sorted the dishwasher. I decided it would be nice for Byron and I to walk home by the canal. Got to the bridge we go up from only to find the path completely flooded with what was apparently raw sewage. There was some new building work there and I can only assume it has drain issues as it was a complete bog and bloody stank! So we had to walk all the way back to nursery and go a different route. No doubt Byron was knackered and that was probably why he was in such a state.

That thread had me :rofl:ing!


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut that thread got funnier as it went along!!:haha:

im sure my stomach keeps'getting stuck' on braxton hicks, this afternoon and this evening its been rock hard& uncomfortable for about 90% of the time and soft and normal for about 10% or so it seems!:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

I get days like that to Madcat but then I get days where I don't seem to get any BHs at all. It's weird :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm just reading that thread, its taking a while I'm on page 9 of 15!

My little girl is going crazy today! Its really uncomfortable but I can only describe it as what it possibly a foot poking out as far as it can and thenbooting across my belly! My hubby thinks its hysterical watching!


----------



## gilz82

That thread is nuts. The lady in it reminds me of the annoying people who you see on holiday who think repeating something louder and louder will make everyone understand. 

Fair enough have a differing view but when it's become clear your tone isn't being appreciated give up and stop posting, but nope she's just goin g to keep going isn't she :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Double post :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex likes Oreos....he's kicking me like crazy :) I'm creating a little sugar baby :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Ozzie that sounds reassuring! I have a crazy baby tonight as well, must be the night for it! Xx


----------



## molly85

abby is crazy to i thought shed spun round but not so sure bring on thursday to have a look lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Just been watching OBEM........what an earth is going on with that young girls teeth?:shrug:

thats all i have to say about that!!...

Night all ! x


----------



## pinkclaire

I don't have another appointment until 36 weeks, seems crazy to me but nevermind!


----------



## molly85

thats coz you know what your doing claire, apparently lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I know! Madness eh!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

That thread's been locked. :rofl:

Night all!


----------



## molly85

now to watch obem


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol I saw that. Night night all


----------



## PeanutBean

Obem was both crap and boring last night!

Morning all. Byron spent most his night in his bed. I spent most of mine tossing and turning, by which I mean spent hours carefully and slowly rolling from one side to the other.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Well my night was so crap I got up two hours ago, let the dog out and I'm now back in bed. I'm having a super emotional day today I just want this pregnancy to be finished and my OH be home for a while and me not feel like a useless sick person anymore :cry: I'm currently and all botchy and soggy from crying so much :grr:

Sorry that's me finished I promise. 

Didn't hugely enjoy OBEM last night, in truth I haven't thought this whole series was as good as the last one.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz. I know I've never had the pregnancy woes you're facing but I do know that even straightforward pregnancies can leave you feeling like that! If it helps, once the baby is here you will feel just so much better. If anything the contrast to your pregnant state will feel almost superhuman! It's so hard getting through the last few weeks and days but time will pass.

I was on fire last night. Even though there was no Byron in bed and I had on a new light nightie I felt like I was burning up I was so hot. Stupid spring! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Well i had the usual night of carefully tossing&turning, but i think i did manage a little sleep inbetween.

:hugs:Gilz!, it must be sooo hard for you because i know how im feeling now and i (touch wood) seem to have the text book pregnancy but im quite fed up now, so goodness only knows how you feel with your complications and to top it off having to deal with them alone for most of the time. I know how badly i miss my DH when he works away but yours is always away, its not nice.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I had a better nights sleeps too :happydance: well with the exception of the `heat` Peanut like you :dohh: Even DH commented I didnt toss and turn as much :rofl:

Charlie has been on one for days and am wondering if its the RLT :shrug: Last night whilst watching OBEM I had THE worst BH was getting a little worried at one point :wacko: They continued after I went to bed but then I dont remember much as I fell asleep :dohh:

Oh I commented on the now locked thread too WHAT A LOAD OF CRAP :rofl:

Well shopping in Leeds for me today once I get dressed :dance: am taking my niece with me for a few hours :thumbup: Lovely sunshine here we come :lol:

Oh wanted to say the Lady on OBEM who was taken to theatre for an assisted delivery well thats what happened to me only after they examined me they failed to explain to me what was happening like they did with her which left me practically screaming `what the fook is going on` only to still be ignored. I was quite :cry: watching it and DH said `dont worry it wont happen this time I will make sure of it` :wohoo: Hes been listening to me and now I know he will stand his ground for me :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> Well my night was so crap I got up two hours ago, let the dog out and I'm now back in bed. I'm having a super emotional day today I just want this pregnancy to be finished and my OH be home for a while and me not feel like a useless sick person anymore :cry: I'm currently and all botchy and soggy from crying so much :grr:
> 
> Sorry that's me finished I promise.
> 
> Didn't hugely enjoy OBEM last night, in truth I haven't thought this whole series was as good as the last one.

HUGE :hug: Gilz hon the end is in sight and I agree with Peanut you will forget everything (well almost!) once your little man is here :)


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :friends: obviously just having a wee hormonal day today. 

I've been totally roasting the past couple of nights in bed, I had thought it was down to the painkillers but maybe it's pregnancy if you girls are feeling warm too. 

Madly have a lovely day shopping hon, remember to take it easy though :hugs:

What you up to today Peanut & Madcat?


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: Gilz, keep your chin up hun your doing so well!

I had an awful nights sleep last night, up with stomach cramps all night :sick: they were so painful, stupid pregnancy!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im ok in bed, but i do feel hotter than others when im out, and esp in shops. when i went for my walk yesterday i was boiling and took my coat off so i was in my t-shirt, everyone else was still wrapped up!.

well, today im waiting for the washing machine to finish so i hang hang my sheets out, then im going to go for my walk around the block. might choose another room in the house to clean, have lunch then i have the MW at 2.30.
nothing exciting really!!. 

Ive had one or two teary days gilz, and i dont really have any major concerns to cry about!!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Mamadonna,huge hugs,i'm so sorry you're going thru this again.xxxx

Gilz,so sorry you're feeling so crap.Good luck with the pee collection!I had to do it a few times when preg with shay,a big bottle of piss sitting in your bathroom,so pleasant!!lol!!
As others have said once lo is here you'll get yourself back,and I think its great you're almost 32 wks,thats not bad at all,and if you do need to have lo soon along with the steroid injections he'll do great.x

I'm pure sweating in bed too ladies,usually end up with no duvet on at all.
Anyone started snoring really badly??
I've been woken by my very inconsiderate dh a few times the last few nights coz I've been keeping him awake apparently!!
Does he not know if the pregnant lady is having a nice sleep you should just leave her be!?

How did your appointment go ozzie?did I miss a post along the way?

Well today is the 22nd,so my lo is due in exactly a month!!!!!

I had my mam and sister and niece up yesterday.My niece is 10 months old.If you saw shay and oran with her,they were just fab,can't wait til they get to play with their sister.
Shay CANNOT WAIT A MOMENT LONGER!!!!!
He is at such a lovely age,he keeps going up to her room to have a wee look,and says how cute everything is!!
Oran seems to have a bit more of a clue whats happening now,and if you ask him where his sister is he says in mammys tummy,and he comes over and says hello baby to my tummy at random times of the day.
Every time shay sits beside me,or on me he's rubbing my tummy,I think its like a reflex at this stage!I just can't wait to see their wee faces when she's finally here!!

Quiet day today for me,have yous appointments today madcat and peanut?Hope babies are right way round!

Pink my hospital appointments are ridiculous this time round!
I was seen at 17wks, 24wks,32 wks and now not again til 38wks!!
They really seem to think if you've done it before you don't need the care 1st timers do!Even my gp was fuming at this!


----------



## pinkclaire

Mine have been 10,16,28,36 doesnt seem much does it!

My DH wakes me all the time when I'm asleep and then tells me I'm grumpy, well :dohh: what do you expect. This morning he got James up which was lovely but brought him in to me at 6.15am so he just poked me in the eyes and pulled my hair, then I got told off for being grumpy! I only got to sleep at 5am!

I'm struggling to stay awake at work, what can I do?


----------



## vbaby3

I know,its like fend for yourself with the appointments isn't it!
I can't even imagine how hard it must be to have to go to work as well as having another baby and a pregnancy to cope with.How long til your maternity leave pink?
At least if i've had a bad night,grumpy as I may be I only have to drop shay to school and collect him,everything else can wait.I have plenty of pj days I'll tell you!


----------



## pinkclaire

I've got 4 weeks left! Then 4 weeks Holiday and start my mat leave, I'm counting down the days! Hopefully James will still be in nursery a couple of days a week if we can afford it so I get some proper rest!


----------



## madcatwoman

:flower:its SOOOO nice out today, really warm, blue skies. Ive been for my short walk, cleaned the living room and im about to sit out in the garden with some lunch!. Id like to think this was the beginning of some nice weather (im sure its not) but i do think we have timed our babies well.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

vbaby, there's an update in my journal :flower:

Glitz!!!! Come over! I have oreos and ice cream! I'm spending the day in bed too. The dogs peed in the living room AGAIN last night and I just can't handle it so it's a bed and PJ day for me xx.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie just popped by your journal :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. I've had a reasonably busy morning. Put a wash on and got showered then off to see the MW. Full update in my journal but in summary all is good and I should be getting the homebirth kit dropped off next week. :happydance: Then I came home and hung out the washing and am currently half way through lunch eating (and typing) at the settee like a table sat on my birth ball hoping this stubborn girl might swing her back round where it's meant to be.

Pink and vbaby I have had one one extra appointment than you two at 31 weeks. My next one (ignoring the dropping round of the homebirth kit next week) is at 40 weeks so I doubt I'll get there! Beginning to hope she will appear before the 11th now so I can get the surestart grant! :lol:

It's such a gorgeous day. I need to walk the hound and then can do whatever til yoga this evening. Can't decide... Maybe nap, maybe iron, maybe start making up my herb bags for the postnatal bath, maybe sit in the garden with a book...


----------



## madcatwoman

Glad all went well with your MW appointment this time, soundslike everythings looking good!!. Hope mine goes as well:shrug: and hope i can stop tensing up enough for her to feel the baby properly!:haha:

I think garden+your book sounds like the best option!.


oh and Vbaby, ive not started snorring but i have started waking myself up with a grunt!- i never used to do that!!!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you had a rough night Claire :hugs: 

Vbaby it must be so nice to get a sneak preview of how your boys will be with your little girl!! On the snoring thing my OH hasn't mentioned anything but I dozed off on the vouch the other day and I woke myself up with my snoring :blush: Until pregnancy i don't think I ever snored. 

Ozzie oreos and ice cream sounds yummy, I might actually go get some of my own and take it back to bed with me :dance:

Glad the mw went well Peanut :hugs: 

Hope your appointment goes well this afternoon Madcat :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll say good luck now madcat as I'm likely to take the dog now my food has begun to digest.


----------



## molly85

Oh snoring yep I deffinatly got worse according to matt. I have found out it's coz we aren't breathing properly must be all the cushions and taking comfort over keeping our airways open.

I slept ok but had atleast 2 dreams about going to the loo and wiping and their was blood like at teh start of a period, any thoughts peanut?

I'm having a sofa day as everything hurts should actually do my exercises as i am oll stiff.


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Madcat xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:brat: ITCHY NIPPLES! :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie- boots nipple cream. Super cheap, super effective. :thumbup:

Molly - sounds like classic pregnancy anxiety dream to me! Try not to worry :hugs:

As for the snoring, I think it's most likely down to all the airways being inflamed with the extra blood flow. Same reason we get bleeding noses and gums. My nose has recently stepped up a notch with bleeding and corresponding with that I feel I can hardly breathe through it come bed time. Not sure if I'm snoring but I do wake myself with a grunt too sometimes! :lol:


----------



## molly85

Madcat good luck


----------



## molly85

haha, peanut explains everything and matt thinks I can help it.

Was deffinatly a bit odd, I was a bit scared I was fortelling my self early labour and it was the SHOW yuck.


----------



## madcatwoman

how lovely, all snorring & grunting!:haha:

must say ive never had the nosebleeds but oh goodness- my poor ole gums, theyre bleeding every evening after i brush, but they must bleed in the night too because when i wake up (sorry this is disgusting) theres remnants of brown on my teeth, the old blood. I can see a trip to the hygenist on the cards afterwards.


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck madcat,hope lo is head down!

Sorry ozzzie,never think to look in anyones journal.So glad things haven't gotten worse for alex,fingers crossed he can stay put for a few more wks.xx

I actually woke myself with a grunt twice last night too and dh woke me twice!
He must be falling in love with me all over again I'm so attractive these days!!

I have blood in tissue everytime I blow my nose too,
Peanut glad your appointment went well,and you're all set for your home birth!!!!
Can't believe some of us are full term next wk!!!

I've just ate too much food and feel like my belly is gonna explode!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Luckily both pregnancies my gums have been fine but blood when I blow my nose is one of my sure fire pregnancy symptoms. I don't think I've ever had a nosebleed not pregnant but there is always blood during pregnancy, not an actual bleed as such, I guess the veins burst when I blow my nose.

Well I've walked the dog and am beat! There was some forestry work going on so I had to go a different route that was loads longer and had a bunch of uphills, not to mention stile/gateway things that I could literally only just squeeze through. No consideration for the size of people at all! :wacko: Watching Neighbours and just had a lolly. So thirsty after my hot walk. Ironing might have to wait! Think I have to sort out our house insurance before anything fun today. :(


----------



## molly85

eugh house insurance not fun at all. think ours is just with the bank out of lazyness


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Jeremy Kyle, oreos and ice cream.... :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

I'm just back from walking the dog and I had BHs constantly the whole way. It was really bizarre within about 2 mins of walking bump went all hard and has stayed that way until just now when I put my jammies back on. 

I've done the hoovering now too so think that'll be it on the housework front for today although I really should make soup but not sure I can be bothered.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I love my dad. He just bought little guy a rifle. :haha: Btw, we're both trained rifle instructors and LO won't be getting it until he's much older, but it's so so cute that my dad is thinking along these lines already! I think my dad is really excited he's going to be a grandpa. It makes me smile.


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:Im back. Had a better MW appointment this time.

No sugar, no protein, good Bp, good heart beat. She managed to feel Baby B without me breaking into hysterics lol(told me to breathe!). I was right all along, it IS a bottom ive been feeling up by my ribs!. I was very suprised too when she said baby is "deeply' engaged in my pelvis!!!:thumbup:

told her about all my BH's, that my stomach spends most of its life like a rock, she said that was good and its all helped engage baby b!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmmm, I think madcat will be first....any takers? :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

YAY MADCAT!!!!
Great news everything is good,especially that baby is well engaged!!
That should be him now locked in and unable to escape from that position!
Roll on april,i'm getting excited now!!


----------



## gilz82

Brilliant news Madcat :thumbup: think Ozzie could be right Baby B could be the first grad baby to appear :dance:


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hmmmmm, I think madcat will be first....any takers? :haha:

Not necessarily,us 2nd/3rd timers don't need head engaged until labour actually starts!!
Shays head was engaged by 36wks too but I still went 5 days over,but you just never know.
Labour has gotta be the most unpredictable thing in the world!


----------



## molly85

eugh was just pottering around and theres a weird smell, a pooey smell considering there is sewage plant half a mile away i thought it was that then noticed mollys neck vial little animal could only have got from the garden as it wasn't there earlier. she has just had a very cold shower and ought to feel lucky I am using baby shampoo as I would use washing up liquid on something that stinky. she isn't regulary bathed but yuck nasty atleast babys don't intentionally cover them selves in some sort of crap. she is now huddled in the corner of the room remembering why she doesn't roll. I am incredibly firm with her but not violent it's prob why she is usually so well behaved.


----------



## molly85

i was going with peanut, as her pools not in position yet lol


----------



## pinkclaire

wahoo madcat! Thats great!


----------



## vbaby3

I was thinking peanut too since you went early with byron!
Do you have as much waters this time round as you did with Byron?


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,that would have been the stabby lady garden pains you were getting!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly that's the joys of owning a dog. Beau likes to find the stinkiest dead thing to roll in when we are out walking and then roll all over it. The more you shout at him the worse he rolls. Also for some totally odd reason he loves to roll in bird poop. I don't understand dogs at all sometimes.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh goodness, I hate this increased sense of smell! There was a man sitting in front of us on the bus yesterday and OMG, I don't think he'd bathed in DAYS if not WEEKS! Not trying to be mean or anything if he was homeless, but he did pull out £20 to pay for his ticket so he's getting money from somewhere. But sheesh! :sick:


----------



## molly85

i now have thestink up my nose bloody animal matt looks like i am being to harsh but she knew what she did


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad Mw was good madcat! It's a good day for it today. :D

As for going first, well I dunno... Lol Molly DH said yesterday we should try the pool. I can't do it without him so I'm thinking this weekend when he is off work the whole time. I was 38+3 when I deliverede Byron (only just 38+2 when my waters went - 1.30am) but I think I do have less fluid than last time. My mum keeps saying I'm not as big though who knows when she is remembering. I was seriously huge by 38 weeks but that's still two weeks away and it did happen fast last time. I feel more agile and less heavy but then I'm not crippled with pelvic pains this time so :shrug: Plus don't forget Madly has wonky dates, by her own dates she's a week ish ahead of me.


----------



## molly85

Madly is having a boy, they are far lazier and he will like it in there lol


----------



## gilz82

Ahhh my work are doing my brain in. 

I've been off sick for two days so far and already they've been on the phone to me three times to fix stuff :grr:


----------



## vbaby3

oh true,madly is due before us,and she didn't go overdue with oliver,so possibly!!
I have a feeling I'll still be here after madcat,peanut and madly.I went overdue with both mine so can't see it happening any differently this time.
Although this is a girl,and I did just have lletz done 6 wks before I got preg which increases the risk of pre term labour!
Oh to have a crystal ball!!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,switch your phone off,or just don't answer.You're off now so have every right to tell them to f**k off!Not your problem anymore!x


----------



## molly85

your sick so technically asking you stuff means you are working and you cannot work without the doctor signing you back lol. So tell em to f off I will be nipping in on thursday to drop my note nad that is it


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The latest mine will be here is May 27th I think.


----------



## molly85

ozzie hun we can be together if she sorts her act out. other wise claire is close behind


----------



## madcatwoman

id like to think id go 1st, but on the other hand i know how my luck usually goes!


----------



## gilz82

You never know Madcat this whole pregnancy lark is surprising from start to finish. Can't believe we are just weeks away from the first babies arriving. Sooo impatient now :hissy:

Molly work have my sick line i gave them it last friday, my boss just phoned again and asked if she can send me email with stuff that needs doing tomorrow.

Oh and Vbaby i forgot to say earlier, the giant pee container in my bathroom is really lovely :haha: I thought it would be something more discreet but nope it looks like one of those giant cartons you get paint thinners in!!


----------



## madcatwoman

"Giant pee container?". how giant?, dont they just give you a sample tube?:shrug:

i suppose youre right, theres no telling who will go 1st. i dont know if its just me, or whether youre feeling it too, but it all feels a bit surreal now, i dont know, cant explain it, im trying to get my head to recognise this life changing event is almost upon me but im not sure its registering (&what if it doesnt even register when baby is in my arms??!!). I cant believe one moment we're chatting about our 12 weeks scan, then the 20 week(&"whos going to be 1st to find out the sex") and now we're almost here.

MW did ask if id like to be seen weekly now, or fortnightly, i just said "what ever the norm is", so she said shes not worried about anything so she'll see me fortnightly. I have 'parentcraft' classes tomorrow at 4.


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> "Giant pee container?". how giant?, dont they just give you a sample tube?:shrug:

I have to collect all of my pee for 24hrs hon, i seriously doubt it'd fit in a sample tube :rofl:

It's so they can test how bad my protein output is over the whole day rather than just a one off sample.


----------



## molly85

home made scones!

yummm pee gilz, you storing it in the fridge keep it fresh


----------



## gilz82

Emmm nope Molly i do not have pee in my fridge!

Oh i love scones, i should make some of those this week after i work up the energy to make soup.


----------



## molly85

i used my cook book and as garunteed they are good but not as good as my mums.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, my mind must be in the gutter because I didn't read that as "cook" at first :blush:


----------



## molly85

lol well matt has occasionally used it and that could some him up very well lol.

Gilz tell you boss to shove her work you are not meant to do it and if you went into the office their insurance would not cover you


----------



## madcatwoman

Scones:shrug::shrug:SCONES?:shrug::shrug: should a 31 year old know how to make these??, because i dont!.

Wow gilz, thats one massive container for your pee, i got the wrong end of the stick, i didnt know it all had to be collected in one container, oh lurvely!.

I think reality might be hitting home for DH. as you may remember they were all going to go clubing when i was 38 weeks. we were sat out in the garden this pm talking about what the MW told me,so he asked(again) when LO was fully cooked and when the danger zone was, so i said "by text book any time from 37 wks onwards". He then text his friend asking him if he was going to the pub this friday and said "now or never"!


----------



## molly85

lol matts doing teh same this weekend. admittedly once abby is here he is going to the foo fighters concert.

I could make them by heart at about 10 but thats coz I have a bakey mum and grandma. I just don't these days so had the old cook book out. They are easy to make, most yummy baking is


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie, rude but funny :haha:

Molly i'm not good at telling people to stick things, but i really will cos my OH is on the verge of doing it if i don't. Also i'm sure your scones are delish :thumbup:

Madcat i don't think it's compulsory that you have to be able to make scones, but i'm sure you could make them easily if you wanted to. Glad your DH has realised that the clubbing is maybe a bad idea.

My OH is starting to stress out i think, he's due to go on a stag when i'm 35 weeks and i think it's dawned on him that it's maybe not the best idea.


----------



## PeanutBean

Evening. I'm back from yoga and thought I was going into labour on the short walk back. I'm not but it's now conclusive that these tasty garlic kievs make me ill. :wacko: I've not...errr...produced anything yet but it's making me nauseous so I'm just lying on the bed on the laptop hoping it doesn't take too long to go through. I suppose better now than through the night, I have Byron tomorrow.

Gilz, definitely tell your work where to go?

Ozzie what did you misread cook as? Clearly it's been too long since I had any action as I can't think what you might've thought!

Madcat I'm beginning to realise I'm having a baby. Seeing all the babies on Sunday and then my MW appointment being set on a date by which I might already have had the baby is a bit nuts.


----------



## molly85

oh hell i dnt have a 34 week appointment because i'm seeing the consultant i need bloods done then


----------



## pinkclaire

lol Peanut, have a think whats one letter different!

Its so exciting so many of you are due soon! I cant wait to hear the birth announcements!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh and Gilz I already told you to turn your phone off! Its not good, its their problem :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I've not even been called yet am expecting it tomorrow. when I will say do what you like but make sure i get my 4 days holiday they owe me


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, its obvious they cant cope without you, but then they should have thought about that earlier, so my advice is to tell them to shove it up their....????.:haha:
As for your DH, the stag do really is an unwise choice i have to say!

Peanut, MW appointments at our surgery are every tue PM, that is also the day all the mothers bring their babies in for checks ups/immunisations etc. I was sat there surrounded by mums and babies and just thought OMG it doesnt feel real!.

i think im going to have to look into scone recipies, i seriously cant cook, i even ruined a basic cake (from a packet jobbie), but id have a go.


----------



## molly85

ah teh from a packet jobbies are more complicated coz they require you to know what cake mix should look like lol. I think i was 3 or 4 the first time i made tom and jerry cakes alone my mum was around but i did all the mixing lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh you should totally give scones a shot Madcat, they smell so yummy while they are in the oven. Then once they are out and still warm so yummy with some jam on and a cup of coffee.

Really want scones now!!

Got the mw tomorrow, i wonder what interesting chat she'll have for me. You honestly couldn't follow her with a radar. She's either a complete bitch or she's really nice but with no particular pattern :shrug:


----------



## molly85

you always need a hot oven and never open teh door quickly always slowly and the same for closing. all ways test the middle and teh best timer is your nose if you can smell it 2 rooms away its cooked


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I'd rather not say :blush: Wait, someone count back for me and see if I did that right.....LO would be here at the middle/end of May if he were delivered early, right?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Ozzie that sounds about right. My proper EDD would be the 19th May and that's 8 weeks on thursday so your little one would be due about then if he's 34 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

yup gilz is joining the advance party so your joining me and claire if shes early and loopy I think. must look at front page


----------



## pinkclaire

sorry to change the subject, but what nappies did you go for in the end PB? Anyone else using cloth? xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I still don't get it... :lol: :shrug:

Baking is pretty easy, provided you can be arsed. Laziness in the kitchen is my downfall, I'm a pretty good cook! Scones are easy. Molly missed the crucial key to baking cakes - don't open the oven at all until it's nearly ready or your cake will be a pancake! One thing I've never mastered is getting cheese scones to taste cheesy! Do you just need buckets of cheese in it?


----------



## PeanutBean

pinkclaire said:


> sorry to change the subject, but what nappies did you go for in the end PB? Anyone else using cloth? xx

We only use Bumgenius. I bought 5 new ones for the baby; I'm hoping Byron will be reasonably well trained that another 5 will be sufficient to not have to wash every day. He's getting there...


----------



## pinkclaire

Did you get smalls for the early days?


----------



## molly85

yup. double what the recipe says lol.

Soz i open the door so slowly I don't get pancakes its the sudden heat change that does that. 

I gave up on yorkshire puddings though and just buy aut bessies in teh little trays. 

Oh ozzie read cook as winkle lol very funny. 

I'm watching supersize v super skinny kids and man the boys tummy has more stretch marks than mine


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

great tip for cheese scones double the cheese and also put ground pepper and a small bit of powdered mustard in them ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh num num dribble dribble, funny you should be talking about them i made some today fatty fatty boom boom lol


----------



## molly85

it was me nomore i cooked them, which set gilz off and madcat doesn't know how to cook them.

oh the mustard i for got that but dnt have the powder. My mum doesn't use a cook book prob why they are very cheesey but nicer than shop ones. Much light i add baking powder to makes them fluffier


----------



## PeanutBean

Dick? I still don't get it! :rofl:

I don't use cookbooks either, just my Mum's recipe. Possibly the absence of having an actual cheese scone recipe is my problem! :rofl: Plus cooked cheddar makes me ill so I'm afraid of using a strong cheese. I know about the mustard seed though. The best cheese scones are National Trust ones, they have mustard seeds in. They are SOOO good!


----------



## molly85

she read it as cockbook made us chuckle lol.

Ah well a cheesescone with out cheddar is not a cheese scone so maybe gently up the cheese with the mustard but don't use a mature unlessits a good one. Most matures are just salt whish isn't the flavour your going for. Weirdly matt has picked up on this and he loves salt. I am using cathedral city, you could maybe add red leister to.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut :dohh: Ozzie thought Molly had written cock book, not cook book. 

You girls need to stop talking about food, I'm lying in bed watching tv and now I'm starving on top of nauseous which is a weird combination. 

Molly I love making yorkshire puddings and roasties but not in our stupid gas oven. I honestly used to make the best roast dinner with beef, roasties and yorkshires all from scratch. Then years ago we moved in together and my OH has a stupid gas oven. You can't get it warm enough it cook more than one thing at a time in there. So you can still have beef, roasties and yorkshires you just need to have them at three separate times of the day :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol have I told you about my planned pot roast? it's going to be Beef joint with mushrooms, onions, leek, carrot all cooked up in a gravy with dumplings. then yorkshires with roasties. he likes red cabbage and broccolie I amso very excited about this. I may even get some red wine to splash in.


----------



## pinkclaire

I agree Gilz I have a stupid gas oven thats crap at yorkshires, roasties etc!


----------



## gilz82

Claire they are useless contraptions. Did you know though you can now get combination all in one ovens? Until recently I thought we'd need to get a built under cooker to be able to have a gas hob and electric oven, but now you can get an all in one cooker that's gas on top and electric on the bottom. 

When this cooker dies that's definitely what I'm buying.


----------



## molly85

i loved the gas one my parenthave but have nearly figured ours out but yorkies have always been a mystery but they have to be puffy so aunt bessies it is but not the pre puffed ones


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm married to a yorkshireman if I served him aunt bessies he'd laugh in my face!

Ours is army issued so we get what we're given *sigh*


----------



## molly85

oh dear, my northern dad laughs but my mum makes jaffa cakes, you cannot fill a jaffa cake with gravy lol. oh man it's liek a challenge now to see if i can make them again.


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> I'm married to a yorkshireman if I served him aunt bessies he'd laugh in my face!
> 
> Ours is army issued so we get what we're given *sigh*

I know the feeling :dohh: a yorkshire pudding to my man isn't a ditty thing, it's a huge one that you can fit all your dinner in!


----------



## molly85

oh matt would love that. his dad did something like that for him.

I am working on his vegetable eatting. it's like having a toddler. he doesn't get that abby will know he don'tlike them


----------



## gilz82

I'm quite lucky on that front my OH is quite vegetable happy so he'll set a reasonable example on that front. Just hope his son deosnt inherit his ability to eat crisps. When he's in the mood he can easily eat 6 packets one after the other without even blinking :haha: He actually eats crisps when he's "stuffed" and says they don't count cos they just fill the spaces round the other food in his tummy :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol we use you can't eat on an empty stomach lol.

matt puts chillie or tobasco on anything i have a fit if i have made something lovely and there is suddenly a yucky sauce on it


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: I guess my wonky digestion this evening has really impaired my brain! :lol:

I much prefer homemade roasties and yorkshires though we do get rise in the oven aunt bessie's sometimes for ease. Funnily enough I bloody hate electric ovens! Much prefer gas. It's warm in two mins but an electric one takes an age and burns everything. I guess it's most likely down to what you've grown up used to.

And Gilz I am like that with crisps. They are magic, can both fill an empty stomach and fit in around a full one! They are excellent for pregnancy sickness too! :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I really dislike Red Leciester! :sick:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah that bugs me too :dohh: the sauce thing

Peanut I won't tell my OH you agree the crisps thing cos it'll just make him worse.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH why am i such a crap cook, youre all putting me to shame. i feel like im going to have to try scones now and watch them be buggered up!:haha:

My stomach is a rock again, with AF pains on and off, going to try for 'bed time now'!!


----------



## molly85

i missed out we have an electric but was raised on gas. I can convert either way but yorkies are special. oh i want plaincrisps now we dnt have any but we do have butter pop corn. I think it might be to much after the scones latehred in butter


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I had your weird tummy earlier. One giant hour long BH. Hope you feel better once you are in bed hon :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Oh Peanut! Maybe Molly and I are just dirty dirty minded :haha: Sooooooo sleepy, but I have to finish something up before I go to bed. Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

Ozzie you don't need luck ALex is fighting his way through. bed time here to going to get my mobile tomorrow with my mum and on the great butterfly hunt. oh that lilly alan program on so will defbe in bed before it gets to her being 6 mnths.

Hope everyone gets over 4 hours tonight i'm aiming for 9 so not enough. freaky woman I am


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo! James slept 7-7! I think he must have just hated winter :haha: although I did notice he has his two back molars through now at the top, and one at the bottom, plus another 2. So he must have been cutting 5 at once poor boy! No wonder he was waking up. 

On the cooking front, I'm like that with sauce, I add a bit on everything!

For yorkshires it's all about the heat of the oven, put plenty of oil in first, make sure it's sizzling, then get the mixture in and bk in the oven ASAP. If it's not smoking a bit it's not hot enough! Also use a whisk to make sure it's nice and airy!


----------



## gilz82

Claire that's fantastic :dance: hopefully James is over the worst with his teeth and now getting into a good rountine before your little girl arrives!

I've got the hospital to drop of my giant tub of pee this morning and then the mw back t my own docs so exciting stuff for me :dohh:

Slightly gross question but does anyone have any idea how much pee we are meant to do in 24 hrs? I really dont think I've done as much as I'm meant to.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,

more crap nights anyone?:shrug:

Gilz, re- the pee thing, i think its a case of "how long is a piece of string". Im always more concerned that people could look at mine and accuse me of not drinking enough water, before i do my mw samples i drink way more!:haha:
sounds like you got another exciting day with the medical profession hun(you must be sick of going there now)

Sounds like we were both stuck on BH's last night too, they say they should go if you get up and move about and chnage what youre doing, what aload of old tosh!:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Yup definitely another crap night here too hon. Yeah moving about with BHs seems to make absolutely no difference to me. 

The lovely pee container goes all the way up to 2.5 litres and I've not even done a litre. I really don't fancy doing it again if its not enough :blush:

What you got planned for today hon?


----------



## vbaby3

morning girls!
Night from hell for me,don't know how i'm gonna get thru this day!
Shay started vomiting at about 6 yesterday evening.Big projectile vomiting everywhere to start with,by about 10pm it was just heaving and dry retching.
He continued to vomit/heave all thru the night about every half hr,god love him,he was in an awful state.Anyway his last puke was at 4.40am,I still hadn't been to sleep at all at this stage,I probably dozed off at about 5am,and lo and behold they were both up at 6.30 to start the day!
Don't know how long I'll function on 1 and a half hrs sleep.
Went to shop at 7 this morning to get 7up for shay so also got sausages for a sausage and egg sandwich,and loads of chocolate!
I'm gonna have to rely on caffeine,sugar and additives to get me thru today!

He hasn't gotten sick so far today,but has only drank flat 7up.
Trying to hold off on solid for a few more hrs then will try him with some toast and hope it stays down.
Its the worst part of being a mam,when they're ill.He looks gray pale with huge circles under his eyes,and feeling very sorry for himself.He's lying on the couch now watching tv,oran is too.He said he was sick too and did a little cough!
I'll be happy if they lay there watching tv for the day,might join them and maybe 'rest my eyes' for half an hr!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no vbaby! Byron had a bug like that not that long ago and it was just horrendous. He had squits too so potty trained himself as he realised it was sore to do it in the nappy. We went through all our nappies and most of clothes over the course of a day and no sleep. Wonder what it is? Hope you've been careful about washing your hands, it would be awful if you got it too! Sounds like a film and a nap time (but don't tell the ladies in third tri:lol:)

I slept badly again. Too hot and uncomfy. Byron came in with us at some point but was no bother til getting up time. But I was awake from maybe half 3 til half 5 ish so well tired today. So far Byron is being a sweetie. I need to go shower so we can start the day. It's a gorgeous day!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,good luck with your appointments today.Not sure how much pee is normal,I remember doing the 24hr collection thing and I don't think my jar was anywhere near full either.As long as its not too yellow I suppose you know you're drinking enough.

Good luck today ozzie.x

madcat,you should try scaone,they're easy and dh would be well impressed with the smell of freshly baked scones when he gets in from work!
Glad he's realized that night out wasn't a good idea!
My dh was out last sunday and thats him finished now until after she's here.
At which time I can join him for a couple!!!
Anyone really looking forward to a few glasses of wine,or bottles lol!!?
Or is it just me being an alcho?!


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks peanut,my sister had vomiting and diahorrea at the wk end and they were up visiting on monday,don't know if the germs can last that long.
Otherwise I'm sure its just 1 of them things he picked up at school.
He's in better form now,but the test will be when he eats.He's not asking for food so I'll leave him be for a while,just plenty of fluids.
No diahorrea just vomit,I've been washing my hands meticulously,and dh cleaned up the projectile vomit that went everywhere!!
Just hoping oran doesn't get it,at least with shay you can explain to him why he can't have food just yet,or milk,and he understands.Although this morning dh was explaining to him that it was a tummy bug,poor shay thought he had a fly or something in his tummy and the 7up was gonna kill it!!

Gorgeous day here too,have 2 loads of washing out on the line,yes I definately think I could 'rest my eyes for 10 mins' if the boys are in the room safely with me:winkwink:.Shay hasn't the energy to get into mischief anyway!!


----------



## madcatwoman

sorry to hear about your dreadful night Vbaby, i dont know how i'll cope when my boy is a bit older and starts being sick, i know plenty of emetophobics do so there must be a coping mechanism out there, im not so worried about baby sick, ive seen that and because its so milky it doesnt register with me that its sick!

not up to anything special gilz, im going to have a shower&wash my hair(its mank!), them im off to tescos recycling, gona buy a bar of choccie:flower:(well...the MW did say what ever i was doing- to carry on doing it!). im going to clean a bathroom and make the most of a sunny day.

As for the pee thing, dont they say you should drink a litre a day (or is it 2?), so surely thats what they expect you to pee out?, or is that too logical?.

I think...i just think...we might be on the rd to kicking the tenants out (fingers crossed!).Just had a letter from the council to say their benifit has been suspended and they are likely to fall into further arrrears. spoke to DH and he says its time to let them go, his dad has told him to let them go, and im issuing a notice today!:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Just spotted your ticker there peanut 29DAYS!!!
And madcat,and me only 1 day behind,can't believe we're actually in our last month!

Madcat what you were saying about it hitting you you were actually having a baby,when I was having shay my labour was so long and shitty I actually forgot I was getting a baby at the end of it!
It wasn't til I got to the pushing stage that the mw's were saying come on lets get this baby out,then it hit me,then I got all nervous about meeting him!
Once he was out there was no putting him back in again lol!!it was bazarre!


----------



## madcatwoman

PS- someone tell me what i need and how to make scones?!!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat my sister is like you with getting sick,and she's completely fine with her own babies sick.It must be something that just kicks in when its your own child


----------



## vbaby3

couldn't tell you off hand,just google scone recipe.Thats what I do when I wanna make something new


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sick: :cry: I hate going to these hospital appointments. I always feel anxious and ill, like I'm going to be sick :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls just a quick update :wave:

Just saw my mw, she dipped my sample it's not plus 4 protien!!! I'm getting sent straight back to the maternity unit so I'll update when I can. 

Ozzie hope everything's ok :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

> Just saw my mw, she dipped my sample it's not plus 4 protien!!!

 ....its not??...

update us when you can then hun.


ive just given our tenants our eviction notice, seen the agent, we need to get the tenants to agree to let people view the house, thats the next hurdle. Question - can you have a landline phone that does not except incoming calls??, our tenants landline seems to be out of use to us these days says "this line does not except incoming calls"...whats that all about?

Ive just also been to tescos, standing in the isle, my heart nearly missed a beat, all of a sudden i had this slight pain/discomfort wrap its self all round my belly (wasnt BH's though), and then it went again. i came over a bit hot for that moment!.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry that was meant to say it's now plus 4 protien, stupid predictive text. 

Don't know if you can do that with your landline Madcat I know you can do the opposite in that you can make it you can't phone out other than emergency services. 

I wonder what was happening to you in tescos, do you think it was contraction type pain or a muscly thing?


----------



## vbaby3

OOOh madcat,wonder was it a contraction?!!
I'm having serious stabbing pains of the lady bits,I lay on the couch there and watched toy story with the boys,and i'm not kidding,the stabbing pain was unreal,I couldn't get back up off the couch.I was like a beached whale,arms and legs flailing about!
Shay found it amusing.
All signs we're getting near the end!!

Gilz thats great news,looking forward to your update!x

Madcat,glad you're getting them tenants sorted,


----------



## madcatwoman

oh damn, i thought you had good news for a moment:growlmad:

i dont know what theyre doing with their phones, i knew they always screen their calls & decide whether to answer or not, their landline used to work, now it says that when you call it, they dont answer their mobiles(well, not often). :shrug::shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh gilz.what was it the other day?


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> OOOh madcat,wonder was it a contraction?!!
> I'm having serious stabbing pains of the lady bits,I lay on the couch there and watched toy story with the boys,and i'm not kidding,the stabbing pain was unreal,I couldn't get back up off the couch.I was like a beached whale,arms and legs flailing about!
> Shay found it amusing.
> All signs we're getting near the end!!
> 
> Gilz thats great news,looking forward to your update!x
> 
> Madcat,glad you're getting them tenants sorted,

i'll be honest and say that although ive never felt a contraction before, that is how i imagined one to be, so i dont know. i wasnt doing anything, just standing in the isle and because it was the 1st time i felt something like that i didnt hang around for long lol.It just went right around my belly, slightly painful, but wasnt like the BH where you feel your tummy all harden up. so i dont know.
Ah yes, ive been getting the stabs in my lady bits quite often these last few days, and even just while watching tv in bed this morning!!


----------



## vbaby3

Sounds like a contraction to me!!!Don't you dare go having your baby yet!!!That wouldn't be fair,i'd be still here waiting in5 wks!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Sounds like a contraction to me!!!Don't you dare go having your baby yet!!!That wouldn't be fair,i'd be still here waiting in5 wks!!

well if it was, it was a one off, i was in tesco about an hour ago and havent had anything since that episode. It probably happened to tease me because quite honestly i still see myself here at 40 wks! lol:haha:

I have my parent craft class at 4pm today!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh good luck with your class,hope its informative!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies just left my scan, we are team :pink:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Dare :dance:

That's me home again and basically no further forward. They want to wait on the full analysis from the 24 hr collection. They think my kidney is "leaking" now which sounds really lovely doesn't it, but bottom line is that having plus 4 protein in my wee is not good :cry: I'm actually starting to hate being pregnant I'm just not good at it. 

Madcat I hope your parenting class went well :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

yay dare!!!congrats on team pnk,you were thinking boy weren't you?
Us team pink girls are well outnumbered by the boys!

Gilz:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Don't really know what else to say:cry:If its time for jellybean to come he'll be well looked after.You did great to get to 32wks,a leaking kidney does not sound too good.
The docs gotta look after you 1st and foremost.When will you get your results and find out if something is gonna be done?


----------



## gilz82

I think it'll be tomorrow at the earliest I get the results Vbaby. I've got a scan scheduled for next wednesday and then the consultant after that. Just would like to get that far so we can actually see what weight he is.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw fingers crossed gilz,he was a good weight at the last scan wasn't he?
And he'll have the steroid injections for his lungs,so he will be fine.
Plus if you hang on til next wk you'll be 33wks,not ideal obviously,but not worse case scenario either.
I just want you to have him safely so you can feel well again and not have to deal with all this pain you're going thru.x


----------



## gilz82

Yeah he was a chunky little 2lb 10oz last scan and that was nearly 4 weeks ago. He's bound to be a chubby monkey now :thumbup:

How's Shay doing now Vbaby?


----------



## vbaby3

Thats good,he could be hitting 5lb then!
definately well able to be born and finally meet his mummy!

Shay is grand now thanks,still not 100%himself but had some toast earlier and then a banana and they've stayed down.Just gonna make him egg and toast for tea.
Hopefully it'll not start back up again,I need to sleep tonight,and I need him back at school tomorrow!
I've my Gp appointment in morning,its so much easier with just oran so I always make my appointments for when shay is at school!


----------



## gilz82

Glad he's a bit better hon :hugs: hopefully his dinner will stay down. You definitely need to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. Congrats Dare!

Huge :hugs: gilz. I did wonder if that protein wouldn't turn out to be kidney related. However this goes your LO will be just grand. Remember my friend who had her baby in jan? Both of hers came at 34 weeks. Her oldest was 3 something and this one was over 4lb and only had to stay in a few weeks; they were just waiting for him to be able to suck well enough. It's not how we dream of bringing kids into the world I know but perhaps now you've put your body through enough and need to be one person again before your kidney is at more risk. Just think though, you might then be the first grad with a babe!

Glad the vomiting has stopped vbaby.

I've had such a long tiring day! We went to the park then had a picnic in the garden which Byron hardly ate any of and insisted on trying to feed the insects in the watering can some bits of smoked cheese! I hung washing out and sat and ate my lunch while he ran about being a general nuisance. Time was getting on and it was toddler group or sleep and I went for toddler group calling in the shop on the way home and I didn't take the pram. He was asking to be carried from round the corner from home and when we arrived he collapsed across the threshold refusing to move! I carried him in, put the shopping away and he wouldn't come upstairs so I carried him up and he was asleep by page 3 of the second story. I've just snoozed about an hour too. I'll have to wake him soon for food and to give him a chance of sleeping tonight!


----------



## PeanutBean

Double.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Half battered pizza and an antenatal class tonight! Posting an update in my journal now xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Eating plain pasta. I made tea for my boy's and none for myself! They've gone out with the dog now. I should iron and watch neighbours.


----------



## gilz82

Peanut step away from the ironing, ironing is evil :haha: I'm totally ignoring my ironing pile just now, I can't be bothered doing it at all. 

Was just looking on the spinning babies website and apparently breech babies are much more common in women with anterior placentas and heart shaped uterus. According to the info there it's really unlikely that the baby will be able to turn after 30weeks. 

Seems more likely everyday that I'm heading for a section now that I'm almost 32 weeks and the little monkey is still breech. Do you girls know how long is typical to stay in hospital after a section. I've heard some varying opinions from 2 days up to 6 days.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive been told its 3 nights stay after a section, thats crap about your kidney, but you have got this far and thats really good for LO!!.

Congrats dare on your little girl (it is dare who had the scan isnt it...i forget what i read!)

Parentcraft class was interesting actually. She had pelvis and dolly at the ready lol. She asked who in the group was it that she told had a "deeply engaged baby", so i said it was me, and she showed me where his head was. 'Holly cow!!:wacko:":haha:, baby B's head is almost hitting the seat im on!. I thought maybe she ment nearly enaged and was just being encouraging, but no, he's right in there!.
Oh and all the stabs we feel in our cervix - thats our cervix softening bit by bit.

another class next week.....


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I think 2 days but I imagine it varies by hospital and will also depend on healing and any complications during the surgery or with the baby. If your LO does come early and needs to stay in nicu then I think normally mum stays with baby for the first however many days at least.

I just finished the ironing as they walked in the door. I actually almost couldn't stand any more. Very achey, even my back and I don't tend to have back ache. I don't think I've mentioned get but I'm certain the baby has started to engage and she seems to still be on the left after moving round yesterday so that's all good. Lots of lovely new low pains and a total absence of heartburn! My bump is visibly lower I think since yesterday. 36 weeks tomorrow, only one more week and she can come any time. I just can't believe it might only be a couple of weeks til I actually have to put myself to the test and push this baby out.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's good you enjoyed your class Madcat. I should have been at antenatal class tonight but I asked the mw today what the second class was about and she said breast feeding so I decided I could do without that today.

Peanut maybe you should go for a test paddle in the pool this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes, you need a BF class like a bad kidney gilz!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh good gawd I'm watching super size vs super skinny kids!! It's actually terrifying how much pressure kids are under with regards to food.


----------



## DaretoDream

vbaby3 said:


> yay dare!!!congrats on team pnk,you were thinking boy weren't you?
> Us team pink girls are well outnumbered by the boys!

yes i was so convinced it was a boy!!!!



madcatwoman said:


> Congrats dare on your little girl (it is dare who had the scan isnt it...i forget what i read!)


thanks madcat- even though you thought it was boy! so did i!!! have you been right about the other predictions?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Dare :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Been MIA for two days :dohh: busy busy lady shopping :rofl:

Great MW apps Peanut and Madcat :wohoo: the countdown is on :winkwink:

vbaby sorry to hear your little man was ill but thankfully on the mend now :hugs: make sure you get rest!

gilz hon so sorry to hear your pee sample wasnt good :hugs: You are doing really well please remember that and also tell work to fook off because you really dont need them bothering you right now :hugs:

Congrats on Team :pink: Dare......Think I got you wrong :dohh:

Lots of talk on food and baking :).....I love baking :kiss:

ASM well after a fall on the bus yesterday banging my knees and right side (am ok now!) I managed to complete all the little bits of shopping (yesterday and today!) that we still needed to get before Charlies arrival and tomorrow I am having a well deserved rest and putting my feet up :) Basically the bus driver set off before people were seated and I went flying lucky landing on all fours :wacko: Could have been a nasty accident :( This morning there were no seats on the bus so I stood up holding on and the bus driver shouted to me that I needed to be seated before he could set up :dohh: As per no-one was willing to give up their seat for a heavily pregnant woman after it become apparent to other passengers we were going no-where an elderly lady getting off at the next stop stood up and gave me her seat :growlmad: Honestly such rude people and what a ridiculous situation! Oh and I cant walk (nothing to do with my fall) am like a snail even Oliver complained yesterday am a slow coach :dohh: and it took me 20mins to walk a distance which wouldnt normally take 5mins :wacko: I feel like Charlies head might pop out any minute :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly hon hope you are ok after your fall :hugs:

I can't believe how rude some people are, you'd think they were giving up a lotto win not a bus seat!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All:flower:

how odd!. I managed 5 hours sleep, and only one loo trip, FIVE HOURS!!!!!!!:haha:, i havent had that since, well goodness only knows.
I think i got to the point where i was sooo tired i actually slept though the pain!(because admitidly when i did wake up my hips felt like they were nailed to the cross!).

Madly, i cant believe no-one helped you, well, actually, i can in this day & age!:shrug:

How are the rest of us doing, gilz? - feeling fed up after yesterday?.:shrug:

Im going to try and clean the bathroomm then i have to drop off some forms to the estate agents so they can get the ball rolling, they have two months to line someone(decent) up for us to take over the rental:wacko:(we cant afford gaps!). I think its going to be a nice day too, i can see me back out in the garden later!:flower:

36 weeks today, well blow me down, 37 next week, now thats just weird!


----------



## gilz82

Happy new weeks Madcat, Peanut, Loopy, nearly Vbaby and Madly and me. 

Madcat I'm feeling pretty scunnered this morning had another horrible night. Our washing machine is supposed to be getting fixed today so I need to waiting for that. Think I'll do the windows while I'm waiting as they are really annoying me. 

I really hope they manage to get you a tenant quickly, did you manage to get a hold of your current tenants to give them notice?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Well miraculously the boy slept through and didn't wake til after dh was up. Guess that's down to how much I walked him yesterday! I woke before 3 as per usual now but did manage to get back to sleep this time so not feeling so bad. Pelvis is sore these days.

I have my consultant mw appointment today. Leaving at half 10 and feeling a bit weird about it all. Sort of don't want to do it now and after months of reading and thinking I suddenly feel all unprepared. Not looking forward to the GBS/antibiotics challenge either.


----------



## madcatwoman

well, we failed to get thru to them via the phone in the morning, so i just dropped the notice off to them in the end. But then the agent told me i need their permision for them to show people around so i still needed to phone them. 5 calls later(un-answered), one voice mail& one text, still nothing, i gave them one more call before AN-class and he finally answered (he had been home all day ignoring his mobile!) and aprently the landline there has been cut off(lol). Anyway suprisingly they have agreed to let the agents show people around(i hope to god they keep it tidy). Im also sure they have someone else living there these days too (because when the landine was working another bloke always answered, and theres always a car on the drive-our tenants dont drive). Mmmmmm:shrug:

what did the docs say their next move is with you now hun, seeing how things go, or do they want to evict jellybean soonish?, have you been having steroids for his lungs?. This has all been so unfair for you.
I cleaned our windows the other day, but then the sun is on them theyre still smeary as hell (i used proper window cleaner and kitchen towel paper).


----------



## gilz82

I haven't had an steroid injections yet Madcat, yesterday they just kept repeating "we want to wait for the results of the 24hr collection test" so that's what we are doing apparently. 

I'm getting to the stage where I'd like to be speaking to my own consultant to see what the earliest she thinks is safe for the jellybean to come. The problem is the worse my kidney gets the sicker I get. It won't instantly get better once he's delivered so I need to be in a fit state to actually be able to look after a baby. 

I usually clean my windows with warm water with a little vinegar. Always works perfectly apart from the last time i did them, they are streaky as anything now :grr: Think I'll just try soap and water again today and see how that goes. 

Peanut hon I hope your meeting goes well today :hugs: just think of it as one step closer to getting the birth you really want this time.


----------



## madcatwoman

yes its striking a balence between your health and the babies isnt it?.:baby:

Oh, maybe i'll have to try the water&vinegar next time i do the windows then!:coffee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Goodluck at your appointment Peanut :kiss:

madcat am glad your tenants are on the way out :thumbup: fxed the agents get someone else lined up!

DH did our windows last week :wacko: I really didnt want to climb the ladders with these hips :dohh:

Thank you for asking Gilz am ok after my fall, was more shock than anything else but thankfully I fell sort of safely well as safe as an heavily pregnant woman can :wacko: I didnt sleep very well last night and I`m in lots of pain in my pelvis and hips :( I would take a guess that Charlie is again engaged :shrug: I have the same pain I did a few weeks ago when he attempted to engaged but popped back out again :dohh: I woke up at 4am for a walk around the bedroom cause the pain was excruciating lying down and a pee, paracetamol and a drink later I managed to settle for a few more hours :sad1: I am shattered so intend to do nothing today (except school run) and nothing at all tomorrow as Oliver is going to MILs for tea after school :) I honestly feel like :cry:

When you do see your consultant again Gilz?


----------



## gilz82

I'm back at the hospital next Wednesday for a scan and then review by whichever consultant is on call. I don't see my own consultant until a fortnight today. 

Is it just me or have the weeks seriously slowed down again, or do you girls think it's going super fast cos the end is in sight now?


----------



## molly85

Sorry girls totally crap I don't have time to catch up, AN class then lunch then my afternoon of prodding and poking but get to see abby.

Petrified she won't be a girl and I have all this lovely pink stuff lol

I hope everyine is ok and if there are any mager developments some one can text me. 

Hugs to all and I will be back later for a very long read.


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: ladies!

I am sorry I wasnt around much yesterday, was so busy yesterday and my DH was in a strop I hadnt seen him so banned me from computer and phone last night! It was nice to sit down and watch a film together though.

Shattered today, slept pretty well, if my son sleeps tonight, that is a whole 7 nights of him sleeping all night! Result! I've jinxed myself! I think 6am wake ups are just taking their toll even with a full nights (well pretty restless but as full as they are ever going to get!).

Gilz, I'm so sorry to hear about your news yesterday, you have done so well. 33 weeks next week, at least you know your little boy is very well cooked, I was over 6 weeks early and I'm fine! I was in NICU for 2 weeks, but in the long run I am fine!

Ozzie how was your appointment? I'm off to catch up!

Congrats on team :pink: Dare! Wahoo another pink :thumbup:


Madly glad your ok after your fall, sounds like you need to put your feet up!

Cant beleive all you ladies are 36 weeks now! Wow that has gone so fast. I am starting to panic about coping with two under two now!


----------



## madcatwoman

Um, not sure gilz, i think the early part of 30 weeks + went slow,these last two weeks have gone quite quick, im finding the weekends are coming around faster lately for some reason. I should imagine things will slow right up for those of us having to wait 38+weeks.

Madly, ive just been to town and a short walk along the beach, my lady bits were seriously being stabbed!.

Its soooo nice out here, real warm, too warm for my cardi!:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

We actually have nice weather in scotland today too by some miracle. Sods law it's when I have to wait in for the washing machine repair man.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont know about it been sllllllllllllllllllllllow Gilz I guess it sort of is but then for every slow week theres a quick one :dohh: 

madcat I can hardly walk....must give myself plenty of time for school run this aft :thumbup:

I must tell you guys was so :rofl: After school yesterday I decided to brave taking Oliver into town to pop to one or two shops to complete my shopping errands well I had paid for a day bus ticket so thought I would make most of it :lol: In the middle of Leeds walking to mcd`s for tea Oliver decided to ask me how Charlie got in my tummy :blush: Yes its taken my boy approx 6mths to ask this question :rofl: So I told him to ask Daddy when he came home from work :winkwink: So Oliver said to me that he was sure he knew how he got in there but wanted to know if he was right :haha: So I thought `well I gotta hear this one` and asked him what he thought :thumbup: Bless him he reckons that when you want a baby you give the hospital a call and they see if they have any (in stock :rofl:) and then you go down to the hospital and swallow one LMAO :rofl: Well I nearly wet myself laughing at his little theory and all I could muster in reply was `well I guess that could work!`


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont know about it been sllllllllllllllllllllllow Gilz I guess it sort of is but then for every slow week theres a quick one :dohh:
> 
> madcat I can hardly walk....must give myself plenty of time for school run this aft :thumbup:
> 
> I must tell you guys was so :rofl: After school yesterday I decided to brave taking Oliver into town to pop to one or two shops to complete my shopping errands well I had paid for a day bus ticket so thought I would make most of it :lol: In the middle of Leeds walking to mcd`s for tea Oliver decided to ask me how Charlie got in my tummy :blush: Yes its taken my boy approx 6mths to ask this question :rofl: So I told him to ask Daddy when he came home from work :winkwink: So Oliver said to me that he was sure he knew how he got in there but wanted to know if he was right :haha: So I thought `well I gotta hear this one` and asked him what he thought :thumbup: Bless him he reckons that when you want a baby you give the hospital a call and they see if they have any (in stock :rofl:) and then you go down to the hospital and swallow one LMAO :rofl: Well I nearly wet myself laughing at his little theory and all I could muster in reply was `well I guess that could work!`

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Honestly he was soooooooooo funny :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly that is so cute :haha: was that the end of the question or did your DH have to come up with another answer later on?


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies how are we? x


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Aw oliver is so cute madly,did he leave it at that in the end?
Shay will not leave it,now the question is how is the baby gonna come out,He used to settle for the doctor will take her out,but not anymore.He wants to know what the doc is gonna use to take her out,and hows she gonna fit thru my belly button!
He's also getting upset coz he's afraid of hospitals and is worried they're gonna hurt me,and last night he was having a wee cry coz I told him i'd have to have 1 sleepover in the hospital,he said he was gonna miss me so much:cry:
Bless him,I really hope there's no restrictions on hospital visiting and they'll be able to come in to see me.

Glad your fall wasn't too bad madly,such ignorant people in this world,hope my childern will have more manners when they're older!

Glad your classes went well madcat,baby b in just sitting there,practically touching cloth waiting for the off lol!!!

Hope your appointment goes well peanut.

I had gp this morning,bp and pee perfect.She said baby is very low,heartbeat was really low,and apparently the other hard thing I thought I could feel a few days ago were feet!Her head is still at the brim and bum to the side at belly button level,and its feet up near my ribs,doc reckons she's gonna be a tall baby!
Head not engaged but again she said that means absolutely nothing coz its not my 1st.
Back for hospital appointment in 2 wks.

I'm finding time going by quick enough.I always make sure I have a few outings planned every wk,be it appointments or visiting friends etc and I find the weeks flying by.
I am waddling along too and feel permanently like I need a pee,and then hardly anything comes out!its so annoying!
Shay all better today and gone back to school.I was asleep by 8 o'clock last night,and slept til 8 this morning,just 2 pee trips in the night!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Very cute Madly :) Thanks everyone for stopping by my journal. I honestly don't know what I would do without all your support and good thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No Ladies it seems he was happy with that answer :dohh: DH asked him this morning how Charlie got in my tummy and he said exactly the same thing to him and didnt question us further ..... for now at least :rofl:

Well DH just rang and our car failed MOT :( BUT only on the two front tyres which we expected :wohoo: there are 3 small advisory things on there for us to sort but nothing major thankfully :dance:


----------



## gilz82

At least the car doesn't need anything unexpected Madly :thumbup:

It's amazing how kids just decide something is right and will put all of their faith in it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Is anyone else leaking? :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Do you mean from the boobies or the lady bits ozzie?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:holly: :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

He he he,love that!!
No i've never really leaked from the boobies,just a lil dried in bit now and again,some women do though.


----------



## gilz82

I've never leaked visibly but like Vbaby I do see dried stuff on my boobs sometimes or in the inside of my bra.


----------



## madcatwoman

same as gilz, never visably, but just dried white flaky stuff in my bra!:blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too only dried but I have occasionally caught my boob when I have been dressing or whatever and its been wet :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly that is just SOOOO cute! I might ask Byron how he thinks the baby got in there and how it will come out just for laughs! But sometimes he tells these stories in total gibberish and I bet this would be one of those times! :lol:

Well I'm back and there is a big post in my journal so I won't go into everything here too but the short version is that I cried quite a bit and the consultant MW was great and really positive about everything I'm doing for this birth, supportive of the homebirth and my decision over antibiotics for GBS. She is following up on a few of the things I mentioned about my last experience as well as the swab that was taken without my consent at Christmas. She showed me the birth center in case antibiotics do become necessary (they simply will not do IV at home) which is nice and not where I was last time. I asked why I hadn't been brought there with Byron and the answer was basically that people are better now than two years ago and antibiotics would've set them into delivery suite mode. :wacko: She did a mini birth plan with these important things in to circulate to the MW team and also to paeds in case my baby needs to go in for any reason after delivery. Overall, we are good and I really need to get with my hypno which I'm behind on!


----------



## gilz82

Just read your update Peanut. Overall it sounds like it was a positive meeting, so now you just need to focus on going forward and getting the birth you really want for this little baby :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut, I will go have a little read!

Thats so cute Madly, and Vbaby, poor Shay! I dont think I could go to hospital if James said that to me! TG he can barely talk lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, I went to an antenatal class last night with DH. Our birthing centre does specialize in water births so quite a few of the girls there were planning on it. I honestly was shocked at how few questions they asked about what happens and I don't think they understand the value of water birth! :grr: Then there was another girl who kept MAKING FACES when the midwife was discussing water birth and said loudly, "NO WAY I'm doing that!!" Ugh, cheeky cows! There was one nice girl there, but I honestly don't think I'll be going back. I'll deal with the midwives and my consultant privately from now on!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie sounds like they are just completely wrapped up in their own world and dont understand how lucky they are to have the option! I would go and just ignore the other people as you may gain something from it? You can always ask other questions as well? I would rather hear stuff twice than not at all iyswim?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I think I was more upset because they have the option to have a water birth and it's what I wanted! *sigh* I don't want to be offensive so please don't take it like that, but those women don't know how lucky they are not to have to worry every week that their baby might have heart failure. I explained it to one woman there, who was really nice about it and said that the hospital is really great with c-section patients (she is having a section). But the rest of them just looked at me like I was mental! I just don't feel comfortable going again. I wanted to cry half the time.


----------



## pinkclaire

I would have felt exactly the same as you :hugs: Your are doing so well though and being so strong! Thats awful they looked at you like that, how rude of them!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Can all of us just have our own antenatal class? :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, I think I was more upset because they have the option to have a water birth and it's what I wanted! *sigh* I don't want to be offensive so please don't take it like that, but those women don't know how lucky they are not to have to worry every week that their baby might have heart failure. I explained it to one woman there, who was really nice about it and said that the hospital is really great with c-section patients (she is having a section). But the rest of them just looked at me like I was mental! I just don't feel comfortable going again. I wanted to cry half the time.

:hugs: You're doing so well xxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Ozzie isn't that what we do on here every day? :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: You're right, PB. I've learned more on BnB than anywhere else! Experience is the best teacher :) Been going through lots of boy baby clothes.....I want to keep them all :blush: but it's just excessive! lol! DH would kill me, lol!


----------



## gilz82

Ok girls tmi question :blush: I just a had a big woosh of discharge, you know one you can feel coming out, and it was normal cm but had loads of streaks of blood in it. My OH isn't here and hasn't been for a long time so it's not nookie related, should I be worried by it?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz I don't know... :( what was the blood like? Was the discharge mucusy? It could be plug. Maybe your LO is going to decide for himself to come early!


----------



## madcatwoman

im inclined to go with peanut, perhaps your plug?. worth getting checked maybe?. If you have any blood on its own however afterwards definately get checked(MW was talking about this yesterday).

Ive been off colour this afternooon, feeling a bit sicky, still managed a chocolate mouse after a small tea though. Going to have a shower now, cant be bothered climbing in and out of the bath.


----------



## vbaby3

Sounds like it could be your show gilz,have you any cramping?
I had my bloody show and went into labour shortly after,but some girls seem to lose their plug and still not go into labour for wks.
Maybe ring hospital for advice,or wait to see if you start getting contractions or cramping?My early labour was backache and period cramps that gradually got worse,so If you feel anything like that I would ring hospital just in case.
Keep us posted.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I'm really pissed off. It's all in my journal. I won't drag our thread down with it. Just wanted to say I'm really pissed off!

Gilz I hope it's nothing serious. It does sound pluggy. I think women can lose them (or bits of them) early and they build up again. My experience of having spotting makes me want to tell everyone never to go to hospital! But in your case it's totally different. If it was streaked that does sound plug-like. I say this with no authority though as I never saw my plug. I have no idea when it came out or what it looked like. :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs: it was sort of like egg white cm but streaked with blood through it. I might just keep an eye on it and if I get more phone the mw.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon remember my bump buddy Lianne....she lost some of her mucus plug a few weeks before Jaiden arrived :thumbup: Could be that but also worth remembering is that it can also repair itself :) My plug with Oliver was very mucusy like streaked with lots of blood (sorry tmi!) and I only got my show after been in sloooooooooooooooooooooow labour for over 3 days and after I had had an internal :dohh:

Ladies I have been getting pains :blush: all day not totally unlike BHs but not quite the same as them either they sort of remind me of the very early contractions I got with Oliver :wacko: my pelvic muscles feel funny too like I want to keep tightening them..... Oh dear what do I sound like :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I really dont understand some people :trouble: On the way home from the school run on the bus the lady who was sat beside me and the lady on the seat in front decided to speak to each other about stillborn babies and babies who had died in the family :shock: now they knew I was heavily pregnant cause I saw them eyeing up my bump.....honestly do people really go out of their way to scare pregnant woman :trouble: I appreciate one of the Ladies had a terrible experience by the sounds of it and lost her little boy 3 days before EDD but honestly what possess some people :growlmad: I was too polite to get up and move but when the other woman started going on about her cousins baby who was born stillborn a few months back I could have :hissy: I sat their wanting to :cry: I am literally weeks away from having my baby and having had Oliver in difficult circumstances am a little anxious not to see history repeat itself and really could have done without listening to such a conversation :sad1: I really really really do not understand what people get out of it honestly :nope:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly some people are complete assholes honestly!! I would have told the two of them to shut their faces. Do you think you pains could be the beginning of something??

Peanut I'm so sorry that you are having this grief after what seemed to be a positive meeting today :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

I think a mucus plug would be a bit more solid than ewcm from what I've heard,I never saw my plug if I lost it,but did have a bloody show,which was bloody discharge.I was lead to believe both were different things.
As far as I know the bloody show is far more a sign of imminent labour,a mucus plug isn't.
Keep a close eye gilz,if you get more I'd ring hospital,or any pains at all definately get checked out.x

Madly,you never know,could be the start of things!
you are almost 37wks by your original dates!!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Vbaby :hugs: it definitely wasn't solid so I had thought maybe it was a show :shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

The slightest sign of pain make sure you ring hospital gilz,my show with shay was the sunday morning,I started cramping soon after,was in established labour monday afetrnoon and had him tues morning.
Just because you're only 33wks if you did go into early labour they might want to try and stop it,or definately have you at hospital since jellybean is breach along with everything else.
Saying all this some ladies have their bloody show and still don't go into labour for a good while,but just from my experience it was the start of labour,hopefully its not the same for you.x


----------



## PeanutBean

I thought the plug and the show were the same thing :shrug: I think it's consistency can be very variable when it comes out.


----------



## gilz82

Think I'll maybe give the mw a ring in the morning just to run it past her anyway. Better to ask her and look silly instead of not asking at all.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Gilz hon best just to check :thumbup:

ASM I dont know about these pains :dohh: will just keep an eye on things myself ..... I do feel different since yesterday and have been on the verge of :cry: but also very emotional like it all just dawned am having a baby....I feel so anxious and have that `somethings going to happen` feeling


----------



## vbaby3

My show definately wasn't aplug,it was basically bloody discharge,so I would never have referred to it as my mucus plug.
Alot of people say their plug was like a solid snot like thing!
I do remember being confused by this and wondering if they're 2 separate things and googling it,and did read they weren't the same,but that was a long time ago so can't exactly remember.
I thought I read a plug can be lost early on but can regenerate,whereas a bloody show would be a sign dilation is beginning,so labour is imminent,be it hrs or days for some ladies.
I could be wrong though,that was just my understanding!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

These pics are for Molly Ladies.....
 



Attached Files:







clothes 110.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









clothes 111.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









clothes 118.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









clothes 122.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Makes sense to me vbaby :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz, I had that with James from around 34 weeks. Basically if its just a small bit and stops its fine as it can replenish itself. It was exactly as you said. I would ring your midwife just to check because of the other complications you have, but it didnt mean anything to me, I went 3 days over :dohh: 

I was told its fine if it just a bit at a time :hugs:

PB and madly sorry your having crap days!


----------



## molly85

awww just caught up and have forgotten it all except oliver being funny.

Hugs all round!

thanks madly he just grunted at the pics miserable git lol.

We got to see abby today deffinatly a girl and she swung rnd at some point imust bave missed. 

antinatal class was ok doing daft breathing, matt wasn't to impressed though. 
I'm getting a anethiatist appointment for a few weeks time which i'll need to chase butotherwise all looks ok.


----------



## loopylollipop

Congratulations on your pink one Dare :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Baby Jake seems to be moving around alot tonight....I have been having some really strong kicks in my side!

It actually makes me jump!

At the minute I am knitting him a patchwork blanket and it's not far off finished! I have to say I am rather proud of myself!

:flower:​


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. My boy has only just got out of bed after having to be woken by DH a few minutes ago and having slept through! :shock: What have they done with my son! I think he's slept through 5 times in a week! This is unprecedented! You may well ask why I am eternally awake at 6 if he isn't...

I seem to always wake at half 2 now in order to roll over but managed to get back to sleep again last night. Think my girl is in a good position this morning. She just poked so hard into my right hip and then thrust on to my cervix with such gusto I oozed a bit of cm! :sick:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:
I cant be doing with staying in bed any longer, i was awake at silly o'clock, besides, im hungry.

DH woke up and told me he dremt id gone into labour and we were trying to find the battery for the camera, so he's asked me to charge the camera.
Hes on his last pub trip for sometime this evening His work was going to send him away next week but hes asked them not to in the end.

Peanut, i was lying in bed with a few kicks&nudges into my cervix:blush:

Hows everyone else doing, Gilz, - no more nasty stuff come out?.

Oh madly, youre not going to beat us all to it are you??

wow, its 9 oclock, got all the hoovering upstairs done, tidied the kitchen, hoovered the fur off our couches, the wash cycle has nearly finished. Just got a letter to deliver to our tenants and my daily walk round the block to do, then im done lol!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Glad Byron slept through again Peanut that's brilliant :thumbup:

Madcat you are so organised this week, is it sunny with you today, maybe you could spend the rest of your day in the garden. Your DH has just reminded me that I better charge our camera, it's not been used since we were in Mexico!!

As for me I spent most of the night being :sick: which was horrible, but no more bloody cm so I'm just putting it down to another weird pregnancy thing :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

...and now ive just written out a list of things that need to go into my case at the last min, i certainly am organised!:haha:

usually we dont use our compact camera as im always out with my DSLR camera, but thats a bit big to take to the hospital with everything else, so yes our little camera probably hasnt been used since we were in Aruba!

thats good, just a weird pregnancy thing then, probably a slight show that will replenish itself id say. The being sick in the night really isnt good though, i take it your antiemetics arent working?.

yes i'll probably spend the rest of the day out in the garden, might get a magazine to read, its so out hot the back in this weather, im really starting to tan!, even the MW said i was looking increadibly healthy!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

The anti-emetic works up to a point Madcat but I can only take three a day, so even if I take them right before I go to bed by the middle of the night they have worn off and I can't take anymore. 

I'm jealous of your sunshine, it's dry here today but not sun-shiny. I could seriously do with a little bit of tan, I'm so pale right now I look like Morticia Adams :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh thats crap then, so between bad hips, loo trips you also have sick trips.

Yes its lovely here, mist is wearing off, i doubt i'll even need a cardi.Ive just put my washing out, then im having a lazy day(no change there then!).
You need to move yourself down southwards hun x


----------



## gilz82

Tell me about it. Don't get me wrong I love scotland but the weather here is pants 95% of the time. 

So is your DHs night out tonight going to be a typical one or a biggie cos he knows it's last for a while.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Sorry you were sick thru the night Gilz,but good news you've had no more bloody cm.If you do get anymore let the hospital know to be on safe side.x

Yay peanut,byron is starting to sleep through just in the nick of time!!God knows 1 baby up half the night is hard enough!

My bump is aching,I'm ok sitting,but as soon as I stand and try walking I have a horrendous feeling low down.I think baby is just getting heavy now and seriously putting pressure on everything!

I usually do my grocery shopping on a fri morning but think I'm gonna send dh out with a list for it tomorrow.Couldn't bare the thoughts of walking about for that long with the way I'm feeling.
The boys have a birthday party to go to this aftnoon,I'm so not looking forward to sitting there for 2hrs listening to screaming kids trying to get comfy!!!
Was supposed to be going out tomorrow with a couple of my friends just for lunch,dh informed me last night that he has to work,so looks like I'm gonna have to take the boys with me.Was really looking forward to the wee break because I absolutely never get 1!!!!

Dh also informed me he has to go to limerick with work for a couple of days training the wk after next:wacko:
That is a good 5/6 hr drive depending on traffic,and he'll have to stay 1 or 2 nights,I am not impressed.Imagine I had to give birth alone again.
Anyhow thats me for today,all doom and gloom!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Vbaby hon that's rubbish about your DH having to go away. Is it completely definite he has to go? 

Happy 36 weeks :dance: not long til you get to meet your little girl!!


----------



## vbaby3

He only mentioned it last night,and thought I was being unreasonable when I went crazy!He was like,you're not due for another 4 wks!!!
He doesn't seem to understand that just coz I went a little over with the other 2 doesn't mean I will with this 1 too!
I didn't ask anymore about it coz I was annoyed with him!
Will see tonight when I'm a bit calmer if its a definite thing or what!!
He now knows how I feel so I'm hoping if its something he can put off,then he will.

If he was that far away and I did go into labour I don't think there's anyway he'd make it back in time,plus I'd have the problem of finding someone to take me to the hospital and stuff!!!

He's unbelievable though!He was talking about this mud run he does every year,they basically run through a huge field of muck but its for charity!!
Its the wk end before i'm due and he thought it was ok to go,its about 2 hrs away!
He couldn't understand the difference between that,and working 2 hrs away which he often does.
Well for 1 he's not gonna have his phone on him if he's jogging through a muddy field for 2 hrs!!it'll be left in the car.Plus got forbid he did miss the birth for his sake it would be a lot better to be able to say I came as quick as I could but I was working far away,than I was running through a field of muck and didn't have my phone on me!!!
SORRY GIRLS RANT OVER!!!!!MEN!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Eww sickness and house work

Vbaby he owes you big time.

Lovely sunny here i have been awake for 20 minutes. damn my legs hurt from trotting round the hospital yaesterday.

I have started the RLT now as Abby has set a head down path. I have forgotten the drinking instructions. i want to repack my hospital bags now as I have a mini bump and am looking like I will be home ASAP.


----------



## molly85

Vbaby Matt has poker tomorrow til some horrible early hour would be ok if he ddnt want to watch all the sport tomorrow and thre grand prix sunday. he has said he won't drive but really he is mad


----------



## vbaby3

MEN!!I swear,we've put our lives on hold for 9 months,not to mention what our bodies are going through and they look at us like we've 2 heads if we ask them to behave and stay put for the last few wks!
You would think my dh would know better what with this being our 3rd,and him missing the last birth!!!!Rant again!!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All!

Vbaby - :hugs:

Woke up this morning with an uncomfortable feeling and my bump was rock hard! Are these BH? They aren't painful just uncomfortable?

:flower:​


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like BHs to me SofieKirsten :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofie, sounds like your first BH to me!:haha:

Gilz, hes off to the pub with his usual mate, and another is coming down from wigan(a trouble maker:growlmad:) so i think theyre going to be drinking a fair bit. I think he came to realise that he would be tempting fate any later, and esp if he went on the clubbing idea at 38 weeks.

As for his work, he spoke to his boss/ uncle, and told him he didnt think it was wise him working away now, so they have let him off, even local-is still long distance.

Vbaby, youre so right, i dont know whats wrong with men half the time,like you say we do all of this for 9months and we just ask that they be around for us durring the last few weeks!:dohh::growlmad::nope:
As for your bump, thats how mine has felt durring walking since 2nd tri, which is why i wear a special belt, i litterally had to stop walking anywhere!:shrug:, obviously now, if i dont wear it its a million times worse. 

I did my strepB home test last night&posted it off today, i felt i had to know in the end. Jesus christ its not easy when you cant bend over or anything, and tmi-i dont know how that baby is going to get out because ive gone proper tight or tense or something down there:blush:, honestly, is this what happens when you dont have nookie for months on end?.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

madcatwoman said:


> Sofie, sounds like your first BH to me!:haha:
> 
> Gilz, hes off to the pub with his usual mate, and another is coming down from wigan(a trouble maker:growlmad:) so i think theyre going to be drinking a fair bit. I think he came to realise that he would be tempting fate any later, and esp if he went on the clubbing idea at 38 weeks.
> 
> As for his work, he spoke to his boss/ uncle, and told him he didnt think it was wise him working away now, so they have let him off, even local-is still long distance.
> 
> Vbaby, youre so right, i dont know whats wrong with men half the time,like you say we do all of this for 9months and we just ask that they be around for us durring the last few weeks!:dohh::growlmad::nope:
> As for your bump, thats how mine has felt durring walking since 2nd tri, which is why i wear a special belt, i litterally had to stop walking anywhere!:shrug:, obviously now, if i dont wear it its a million times worse.
> 
> I did my strepB home test last night&posted it off today, i felt i had to know in the end. Jesus christ its not easy when you cant bend over or anything, and tmi-i dont know how that baby is going to get out because ive gone proper tight or tense or something down there:blush:, honestly, is this what happens when you dont have nookie for months on end?.

:haha: I haven't heard anyone use the word nookie in such a long time! made me giggle!

Oh my god there are three cats in my back garden hissing at each other! I absolutley hate that noise!

Well today I am finishing off Jake's patchwork blanket! Can't wait until it's finished!

:flower:​


----------



## vbaby3

Maybe you should try some perinuem massage madcat if you're feeling a bit tight down there.Certaintly can't do any harm!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Maybe you should try some perinuem massage madcat if you're feeling a bit tight down there.Certaintly can't do any harm!

do you reckon, lol its all i can do to bend over to get down there, but i think you have a point otherwise theres gona be problems!!!!:dohh::blush:


----------



## vbaby3

I did it when preg with shay and found I could reach if I lay down on the bed with my head propped up with loads of pillows.You don't need to see,just feel!
Thats actually how I sort the lady garden out too lol!!


----------



## vbaby3

And don't worry madcat,vj's are made to stretch,baby will fit!!
The massage might just stop you tearing too much,so def worth a try I reckon.
Think I might start doing it myself too!


----------



## madcatwoman

its sooo glam all of this isnt it. i didnt realise until last night, felt like a virgin again!:haha: and i thought oh hell im not going to be able to tolerate an internal let alone a babies head popping out of there!:blush:


> And don't worry madcat,vj's are made to stretch,baby will fit!!

 im not so sure vbaby!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon sorry to hear you have nighttime sickness too :hugs:

vbaby and madcat :hugs: men are a damn right pain about drinking/going out/working away when baby is imminent :trouble: DH spoke to me last week about this course he needs to go on, hes done the first two courses and the third completes....now he really does need to complete this course for work and it will look so good should he apply for a further promotion down the line plus if work are paying why not do cause each course costs 1k :shock: well the first course was a day jobby and the second was a one night/two day jobby and this is a two days jobby albeit not overnight he will travel to Manchester and back each day but it means 5am starts and probably 8pm finishes. The course was this week (he couldnt get on it cause it was fully booked!) the next one is this time next month :wacko: now I will have either had Charlie in which case he will likely be on pat leave OR Charlie will be due anytime. Peanut might be able to vouch for me here but traffic from Leeds to Manchester can be a right nightmare and IF he goes when I havent had Charlie and I do go into labour I will quite likely have Oliver with me because hes only in school a total of 7days between 1st April and 3rd May because of school hols, training days and bank hols so I will have him to drop off a MILs and the only route to hospital will be via taxi because my FIL will no doubt be working and my parents will be in Spain :wacko: and a taxi with my hospital bags in labour is really something I do not want to tackle :nope: technically he could be home in an hour but thats technically and knowing my luck he wont make it :dohh: I have however agreed IF Charlie has arrived and hes on pat leave when the course date is he can go and work will tag the two course days onto the back of his pat leave :) I am thinking about imposing the `NO DRINKING BEER AFTER WORK RULE` too because I am 35-37wks now and if he has his usual few cans after work of an eve and I go into labour albeit not drunk he will be over limit to drive :growlmad: MMMMMMMMMMMM I dont think hes going to like me much either Ladies :trouble:

ASM today am not doing much....I slept a little better albeit in pain :( but I feel better than yesterday. Am going to shower and dress soon and pop to the post office and shops (5min walk from my house!) and then all I have to do this aft is vac the room and put my feet up :) Oliver is at MILs after school for tea and they will be home about 5.30pm so I think reading my book this aft might be a great idea! Oh and I still have the pains I did yesterday :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats actually what I'm worried about more than labour itself,its if it comes on so quick.
With oran I did have a show as forewarning,but established labour was less than an hr.If I don't have a show this time and have labour as quick as that god knows what i'm gonna do!
Dh could be a couple of hrs away at work,thats pretty normal,and my mam who's gonna babysit the boys is an hr and a half away!!
My friends who live close are all on standby lol!!
But would hate to think I might have to get a friend to sit with the kids while waiting on my mam to arrive,and another to drop me to hospital all on my ownies again!!!
Or worse still giving birth in a car or something lol!!
I'm really hoping this lo chooses a wk end or evening to start coming,and also I get my show again,if I get my show and start cramping soon after i'll its time to call dh home and mam!
Madly I definately think its time your dh stopped havin his few beers of an evening,you're probably 37wks now and what good will he be if he can't even drive to the hospital!


----------



## molly85

Hungry!!!!!

Men just don't get it do they, yes you'd like to think you can stay home til 7/8cm but probably not. Peanut obviously has this sussed hence the home birth they can be a bit tipsy then and all they need to do is call midwife and get pool going they will sobre up pretty quick then.


----------



## vbaby3

I've no intentions of staying home til 7/8 cm's molly!!!
I'll have some drugs please and thanks lol!!!

And because last 1 was so quick I'll be pretty much heading in straight away,hospital is half an hr away too,so not risking having baby in the car.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I live 5mins away from the hospital Ladies but MILs is in the other direction I suppose I could get her to come with me BUT I really really dont want that NO NO NO NO NO and anyway she has to sit Oliver :winkwink: I do worry because they say 2nd babes are so much quicker :wacko:

vbaby I think I will broach the subject AGAIN this evening and sort of say maybe after this weekend he needs to think about his evening beevys cause yeah it would be real crap if we had to taxi to MILs and then the hospital if hes over the limit :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Girls I'm so sorry I can't keep up with this thread properly :( :hugs: for anyone who is needing them right now xxx


----------



## gilz82

I don't envy you all trying to get your DHs into order. I'm relatively lucky in that I'll have a date for induction or section so unless the jellybean trys to spontaneously escape my OH should be here. 

Madcat on the tight lady garden area the lack of nookie maybe isn't the only thing making a difference. We've still been doing it a few times a weekend when my OH is home and I feel tighter than normal :blush: I did wonder if it's because of all the increased blood flow down there :shrug:

I just cried in asda :dohh: found myself half way round the supermarket realised I had no idea what I wanted to buy and my brain decided that crying was the way to deal with it :grr: Being hormonal is fantastic isn't it!

Going to attack the ironing once I've had a cup of tea and a cookie.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hate hubby's payday.....seems like the money is gone just as soon as it hits his account :-(


----------



## vbaby3

no madly,definately leave mil at home lol!!
To be honest if dh couldn't be there I would rather be alone than have anyone else with me.I just wouldn't feel comfortable having my mam or sister or friend there with me,plus I coped fine the last time!


----------



## sequeena

oh ozzie I know the feeling. This month was meant to be a good month as OH had his profit share and other bits so was expecting at least a £2000 pay. Well it was only £1300 when I looked, was horrified!! (though it's more than what we usually have). Thankfully I think rent and some bills have gone out so that's our money, which is much better than having to take rent out of the £1300.

Wanted to ask, can I be having braxton hicks?? I haven't noticed my belly go hard or had any discomfort there but every so often I get an awful cramping round the middle of my back for about 10 seconds or so then it just disappears?? Or could it just be ligaments :/


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, DH is waiting until the new tax year to put in for housing benefit and working tax credits because my prior income would come into play if he did it before. *sigh* So just a couple more days and we can get that all sorted out and have some extra money coming in. I also helped him apply for an at home work position for Tesco so fingers crossed. It would be more money and flexible hours which would be IDEAL for having a new baby coming, especially one that might be in the NICU for a bit.


----------



## PeanutBean

God what a morning. Why when he sleeps through is he intolerable all day? Nightmare for DH at breakfast. Managed to placate him with tv while I got showered then planned to go to the park before the shopping at 11 except the van arrived at 10 when I was just out the shower. Thought DH must've booked different slot so hurried to dress and open gates except van just sat there. Dog barking for like an hour, shopping not coming in, no time left for park before lunch, Byron screaming and causing trouble, me up and down stairs like a yoyo. Finally saw a change in the timbre of jess' woofing and saw the man get out the van so came downstairs but he wasn't at the door so started unloading the washer in the utility. Then suddenly I was being called from the garden gate. Was my awful stalker neighbours asking if I was shouting for help. :wacko: Long story short my dickhead next door neighbour had been putting a small plant pot in a larger one and managed to trap both her hands between them! The sainsburys man heard her shouting and so went to help. I heard nothing because of the dog and the boy etc. So that's where he'd been after I saw him getting out.

After doing the shopping I planned to give Byron an early lunch so we could go to the park but it was tantrum time. He wanted a picnic (which he couldn't have because it was pasta). Some length of time fighting about it and he finally ate it and came outside to play. I hung washing out then he informed me he'd done a big poo. :dohh: Playing outside puts potty training out the window. Changed his disgusting nappy, back downstairs and finally sat down for all of 30 seconds til he was so naughty I was ready to beat him. Took a deep breath. He's now on medium naughty level, the attention seeking irritating behaviour rather than outright defiant. I have some lunch in the oven and a big headache and buckets of exhaustion. Thank god DH will be home in an hour to take him off my hands.

Sorry for the boring domestic rant...

Madly's right, the drive between Leeds and Manchester is just beyond awful. Sorry all you ladies are having issues with your men!

Sofie I hope you'll post a pic of your blanket when it's done.

I've just got one more load of baby washing I think. Just need to find somewhere to keep it all!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut your morning sounds pretty hellish :hugs:

Hopefully the afternoon is better for you and Byron.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon "hug: byron sounds like a typical boy :trouble: Oliver can be so like that at times infact sometimes I wonder why I waste my breath if it wasnt for not wanting him to be one of those kids that run amock :growlmad: He quite often cops a deaf one and ignores any rules you give him answering back with `but.........!` ugh `no buts boy` I can only image whats its like with a toddler because Oliver 5.5yrs old and still drives me mental :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Meh sorry to whinge. Have just finished my lunch (of which he ate loads of course) so hopefully I'll feel better for it soon. Half an hour and counting til DH time. I feel rotten today after all the upset yesterday evening after the supervisor of midwives called. So tired, physically and mentally.

Hope you're all having better days!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am trying to muster up the energy to shower and dress (am a skank :haha:) need to go to post office and go get some lunch :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I suggested he get some toys from inside. He ran off with glee and brought out his second hand action man boat. And now a tractor. If only I'd known it'd be that simple! :dohh: :lol:

Skanky madly, get thee a wash! :haha: I need to wash my brain I think. Wanna scoff loads of choc.

Oh bless he's going to fill the tractor's digger scoop with soil. Why are they so sweet and such terrible brats at the same time?!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly I'm the same! Still in bed with my PJs :) DH just brought me a hot dog for lunch! Num num! 

Seems the pregnancy hormones are flying around first and third trimester today! Btw, I hate US vs UK care debates :wacko: lol


----------



## sequeena

ooh what's happening in 3rd tri? I'm lolling at the UK vs US thing... I don't even know what's going off! Everyone in that thread is getting offended and I'm wandering round with my head up my arse :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Something about the daily mail story about a woman being back to pre baby shape after giving birth 11 days prior. Someone said she's not a real mom then and someone else said that they were back to their weight afterwards and it just spiraled from there, lol.


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Something about the daily mail story about a woman being back to pre baby shape after giving birth 11 days prior. Someone said she's not a real mom then and someone else said that they were back to their weight afterwards and it just spiraled from there, lol.

How can she not be a real mother?? :rofl: Did she not pop a kid out or something LMAO!


----------



## molly85

sounds like the BH's madly and I have. seems if you are even a tiny bit cuddly you get them there or at the front but period pain style.

I set all our bills to go on pay day so I am not depressed a\ few days later by the time I wake up the money has gone. got to set up the council tax thats enough to make you want to cry. we are gardening so better get back out there I am culling the fox glove babies very [retty but take over the whole garden. Io want to see my roses this year


----------



## sequeena

Thanks molly :D Oh yes council tax, must remember to sort that out. Up from £95 to £105 this year :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no more 3rd tri wars :wacko: lots of hormonal woman, they just love to battle and its always the same crowd :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

I'm hoping 3rd tri will quieten down by the time I get there... mind you 2nd tri has its corkers at times :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OH OH OH!!!!! I'm officially third trimester today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Yay Baby Alex!


----------



## sequeena

omg yay!! :dance:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Ozzie :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for 3rd tri Ozzie

Sequeena no chance cause when the `riot force` move on they are replaced by another bunch :rofl:

Well I got showered and dressed and went for a walk :dohh: Parcels all posted and just eating a late lunch chip butty NOM NOM! I also bought some `treats` :rofl: A jamaican cake, a duo mars bar and a duo snickers bar and some `proper` Jelly Beanz :happydance: They should NOT sell chocolate bars in duo capacity :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

No don't tell me that madly :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay Ozzie!!

Since DH came back and took the boy swimming I've watched two neighbours whilst going through our many mountains of post/papers, cancelled the highly expensive house insurance renewal, emptied and filled the dishwasher and eaten lots of chocs. I'm now in bed and intend to hypno myself to sleep so night all!

I've not seen third tri since this morning. I really think some women on here should be able to find more to do with their time than argue about post pregnancy size. :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh they do everything in duo capacity Sequenna I was stuck for choice :rofl:

boost,mars,snickers,bounty,lion bar,dairy milk and am sure theres more :dohh:

and then after picking two and getting the cake I got to the checkout to see each terminal surrounded by more goodies :dohh: I just had to get the jelly beanz they were crying out :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Peanut your doing better than me :winkwink: I still havent done the vacumning and cleaned the bedroom mirror which were yesterdays tasks :rofl:


----------



## molly85

the garden is weed freeish its all i have done lol
I ex*ect t6 n6t be able tomove in an hour lol

yay on third tri ozzie


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Baby Alex is firmly embedded in my right side :-( My right hip is killing me. He's been there for about a week or so. Did some googling and found an old thread on here that said apparently being on the right is good for labour, lol, if only that were my case. Right now, I just want him to shift! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> They should NOT sell chocolate bars in duo capacity :rofl:

I have the same problem with the Wispa bars!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah madcat forgot Wispa comes in duo capacity as well :rofl: am `trying`to ignore the calls from my kitchen worksurface `eat me, eat me, eat me` I keep telling myself if I move I have to vac :rofl:


----------



## molly85

iv had crisps lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmmm pina colada jelly beanz :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( Want a KFC for tea, but DH is probably going to say he's too lazy for us to go over :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh chicken is one of my preggo faves Ozzieshunni and I could devour a KFC but we are going to Pizza Hut tomorrow for lunch DH has a 50% off bill voucher thru work so thats our treat this weekend would feel awful asking him to buy KFC as well although am sure he would especially since he has told me to get this crib I want for Charlie and he will pay for it :) We expected more of an MOT bill so he says we have a little more for treats bless him :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG chocolate pudding flavoured jelly beanz :rofl:


----------



## molly85

ewwww sounds like berty botts every flavour beans from harry potter. 

Matt is in my slanky and whining it has no back. I want it so I can have a nap the wingey git lol. 

Damn he cought me trying to pay madly. wounder if grandma will cough up some cash shoot. best sort out the bills now.

We are having southern fried chicken and chips.


----------



## gilz82

I really don't like jelly beans but yum to all of the chocolate being discussed :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Why am I so tired? I slept an hour and a half. I never want to get out of bed. Yawn.


----------



## molly85

coz sleep is gooooooood


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I ate ALL the jelly beanz and now I feel :sick: silly mare!


----------



## gilz82

Sleep what's that? I don't remember what that is?

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me neither although DH swears I`m sleeping better each night :wacko: not totally sure about that one :dohh:

Well getting my hair cut tomorrow and boy does it need it :haha: and then pizza hut for lunch and probably a supermarket shop and well thats it :) How about you hon?


----------



## gilz82

Oh that sounds nice Madly :thumbup:

My OH is heading home from Inverness tonight so he'll be home for a couple of days :dance: probably won't get up to much, just walk the dog and spend some time together. Not super exciting but nice all the same. 

I'm not a fan of KFC cos I hate meat on the bone, but all this talk of chicken is really making me want chicken for dinner :haha:


----------



## molly85

seems I am figuring out how to survive on 2p a week damn these bills. I am trying to pay loads of stuff off before abby arrives insane


----------



## gilz82

Budgeting isn't really fun is it hon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a nice relaxing weekend gilz hon :)

Molly tell me about it I have sort of `dug my head in the sand` for this month until DH finds out what is flat wage will be now he had his promotion :thumbup: We be so much better to work out come end of next month however coincidences with Charlies arrival but tbh I have given up worrying what will be will be :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

The KFC i like is chicken popcorn dipped in gravy. ive just had nuggets and chips from the take-away, fri night takeaway day n all that, feel super bad now for eating that crap!.

gilz, if you find out what "sleep" means, be sure to let me know:thumbup:, it feels like a secret no-one is letting me in on!:haha:
Thats good to hear your OH is home for a few days, god it must feel like an eternity without him, make the most of it and enjoy your time together!.

No plans here, DH is trying to get the back of the house painted before LO arrives(we never managed to finish it last year before the winter), it needs two coats(hasnt been painted since the 80s), he needs a day to do that so thats sunday booked, he cant do it saturday as he's out half day with his mother again. I think it'll be me in the deck chair or couch depending on the weather.


----------



## gilz82

You can sit in your deck chair and tell your DH about the bits he's missing with the paint Madcat :haha: plus maybe he'll be hungover tomorrow and his mum will need to go do her shopping on her own like a normal grown up!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah Gilz has a point madcat tomorrow can be a `trial` run for her to start acting like a fooking grown woman :trouble: I wish we lived closer I would give her a piece of my mind :haha:

Ladies I just bought this from a lady on bnb....what do you think?

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/563422-portland-mothercare-crib-26-posted.html


----------



## madcatwoman

That crib looks mint, good condition as far as i can tell!:thumbup:

i wish she would leave it to us now(sat morning shopping) so we could have a last few quality weekends to ourselves and get things done. But DH is going to carry on until the baby is here with her, they have a cooked breakfast out before shopping etc, he still goes even if he's hung over. I cant have this LO soon enough, the apron strings need to be cut.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Scissors at the ready madcat :thumbup: unbelievable I hope we are not like that with our boys when they get a life :wacko: infact scrap that I dont think we could possibly be!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Scissors at the ready madcat :thumbup: unbelievable I hope we are not like that with our boys when they get a life :wacko: infact scrap that I dont think we could possibly be!

well, ive been thinking about this, and being that we know how it feels and how potentially distructive it could be on a relationship i really hope i'll know better when my boy has a partner of his own. I would hate to think i was infringing in on a young couples relationship like this.


----------



## PeanutBean

I doubt I'll be like that. Gorgeous as he is now after 18 years of him I'll probably he quite happy to pack Byron off to uni. ;). We're not at all clingy like that in our family and DH is as aloof as anyone so I doubt we'll be too possessive. Mostly I'll be satisfied if Byron just doesn't grow up to be an arsehole.

He's been lovely all afternoon with DH. Typical!


----------



## molly85

hmm what exactly will change when Bailey is here? this woman doesn't seem to get it that she needs her own life? 

Damn so warn out


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies advice needed :kiss:

DH just told me that not this coming week but the week commencing 4th April he needs to go down to Wales with work :( Its `apparently` mega important and they initially wanted him to go the week commencing the 11th April but he said `no` outright to that! He isnt saying he is def going to go and has asked me to think about it over the weekend as he told work he would discuss with me :thumbup: Now I dont know what to do :nope: he just got his promotion and because of my `no job` situation I want his new job to go well as it could really take him places :thumbup: However by then I will be 36+3wks or if `my` dates are correct 38+2wks :wacko: now it will be a two day trip with an overnight stay and its a 5 HOUR drive each way :shock: (and I thought Manchester for that course was bad enough!) I really dont know what to say to him :dohh: ugh!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh thats a difficult one madly, but the thing is charilie will be your 2nd and labour could happen alot more quickly than with Oliver, so you really do need your DH with you i reckon!:wacko:



> hmm what exactly will change when Bailey is here? this woman doesn't seem to get it that she needs her own life?

 well DH has told her there will be some big changes when Bailey is here, i doubt she understands what changes, i do believe my DH will spend more time with us than with her, i so believe him totally, he already put his foot down with her last christmas(&xmas eve) which supprised me(long story). If she does become a problem when baby is here however then it will also be my time to step in and speak to her, not just DHs.



> Gorgeous as he is now after 18 years of him I'll probably he quite happy to pack Byron off to uni. . We're not at all clingy like that in our family and DH is as aloof as anyone so I doubt we'll be too possessive. Mostly I'll be satisfied if Byron just doesn't grow up to be an arsehole.

peanut thats how my family are, we have never been in each others faces and have always has plenty of space(MIL thinks its weird that i go for 2-3 weeks without seeing my dad for instance, but thats normal&what we're all comfortable with).
I can see me being the same with my own son and telling him he has to make his own way in life when he's an adult, that i wont be crowding his space etc. like you say- just dont want him to grown into an arsehole either!!(that would remind me too much of my brother)


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's a hard one Madly, it's really close your due date which I think is definitely more likely to be correct :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly I really don't know. It has to be up to you guys. Can you put some sort of contingency plan in place? 5 hours isn't 'that' long a drive even if you had a quick labour this time. When did Oliver arrive and how long did that take? Maybe agree for him to set off with the first twinge even if it might turn out to be a false labour.


----------



## molly85

I'd send him you'll be going nutty by then waiting for something to happen. Just make sure his phone is on and within signal and they know he could leave at the drop of a hat to get back to you. 

Madcat do be firm hun I'm from a family more like yours we may speek everyday or we may go ova a week but I do have to check tehy are alive being an only child lol.

running a bath now so tierd and achey and i took it so easy.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you weeded the garden, that's not taking it easy!


----------



## pinkclaire

Evening ladies I just caught up! Not much from here but hugs and kisses to all our beautiful bumps and I'll chat properly tomorrow xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, i will be firm, i have to be because if im not i'll end up getting upset and pissed off, and that aint going to happen, i dont think baby B will want a weak mother either!.

And i agree, weeding isnt taking it easy!!:nope:, i cant do weeding anymore!!:dohh:

Does anyone else end up feeling seriously heavy& uncomfortable moreso in the evenings?, i do, i dont know why i feel it more, but i do. Ive been feeling a bit fed up too this evening. I had a bath, looked in the mirror side on, and for some reason i seem to be looking one hell of alot bigger than i 'think' i do, i look blooming massive!. And yes i know my body is doing a wonderful thing and i should be in awe of it, but when i saw myself this evening at the size i am now it didnt leave me feeling all that great.
I said to DH that i realised how massive i am this evening after looking in the mirror, he said "yes, but what do you expect, youre virtually full term now".
Im so ready to just give birth now, if i head up to 40 weeks or over im going to be an unbareable person!:growlmad:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just thought I would share today's bump picture!

I feel absolutley huge at the minute! 

Been having some uncomfortable stretching today so I think my bump is going to get even bigger in the next couple of weeks!

​


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely bump sofie!

Byron slept through again. This is getting weird... I could get used to this. I woke up later in the night though, nearer 4, and struggled to get back to sleep. We're hoping for a family day out to the local National Trust place today but I can already hear Byron crying over his breakfast and it's a bit grey outside so we'll see how things pan out!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## gilz82

Lovely bump Sofie :thumbup:

Wow Peanut, Byron is so on the verge of having a really nice sleep pattern there :dance: I feel shitty as usual this morning so will spare the details. Been up for ages and woke my OH up with my being :sick: so he's away over the fields with the dog as I can't cope with that sort of walking anymore. 

I have no idea what we'll do with the rest of the day, I've done most of the housework already just the upstairs to hoover and that's about it. I do hope the sun comes out so you can go have a nice family day out :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh and here's a picture of my 32 week bump. It is starting to go a strange shape now because of all of my underlying scar tissue but such is life :shrug:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/531ad7a8.jpg


----------



## loopylollipop

morning ladies :flower:

lovely bumps :thumbup:

Gilz yours is lovely - we are all different shapes. Mine in long and thin now and looks kinda weird but hey ho!

Hoping I can get my OH to get the damn scaffolding out of my teeny garden so I can get rid of the plant casualties of the harsh winter and maybe even sit in it too.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!

Sofie, lovely smooth looking roundy bump!:thumbup:

Gilz, jelly bean has certainly grown,are you feeling him under your ribs these days?, i can see where your scar tissue is/was, ouch!, thats one hell of a slice!:cry:. So sorry to hear how rotten you are once again, what does your OH think of the state of you these days?


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone!
Lovely bumps sofie and gilz!!
Peanut,thats great byron slept again!!!!!

Madly,you're in similar position to me,what with dh heading to lomerick in the next wk or 2 for training.He know I'm not happy about it,but if he does go I will be calling him home at the 1st sign of anything happening,and I can only pray this 1 starts as the last 1 did so at least I'll have a bit of warning.
Maybe if he does go,and you call him the minute you feel something it'll be ok.
I keep thinking since I went over with the boys,I more than likely will this time too so I'm trying not to stress about it.If he does
go I might consider getting my mam to come stay the night he's away just in case there's a big rush,at least someone will be here to drop me to hospital and watch the boys.

Its a tough 1 though,you'll have to decide whats best for you.x

Sorry you're feeling so shit gilz,at least you have a bit of company and someone to look after you.xx

I'm heading out to meet some friends for lunch,unfortunately with my kids in tow:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Have a lovely lunch Vbaby, hopefully the boys will behave and you won't even know they are there :thumbup: Also your plan of getting your mum to stay when your DH is away sounds like a good idea. Even if it's just for the reassurance of another grown up being there with you!

Madcat the babies head is always squished up against or under my ribs it's quite a horrible feeling I have to say. My OH is very happy I'm not working anymore but he's still being super overprotective right now. He's at the stage where he just wants the baby to come as soon as possible cos he can see me getting sicker. Of course I don't mean he wants to take any risks with the baby but he still really sees me as his priority right now as the baby isn't here yet, does that make any sense?

Loopy only one more week of work to go :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

....so we're sat in bed this morning watching TV. This advert comes up for the Wii (or similar) console where you can draw on a pad type thing and your drawing appears on the TV screen.

DH says, "we'll have to get our baby one of these!". to be quite honestly i was appalled, and told him all children should enjoy the childhood and know what its like to get paintbrushes out, paper and pots of paint!!!, same with things like play doh & whatever.

he flat dissagreed and said times have changed, kids start school on computers and ours needs to start off computerised too.

I told him kids need to be kids and learn to do art the old fashioned way and build up a skill(if thats what theyre interested in), theres plenty of time for computers when they go to school, i said imnot having ours stuck infront of the TV all day on a console, its just not healthy!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Have a lovely lunch Vbaby, hopefully the boys will behave and you won't even know they are there :thumbup: Also your plan of getting your mum to stay when your DH is away sounds like a good idea. Even if it's just for the reassurance of another grown up being there with you!
> 
> Madcat the babies head is always squished up against or under my ribs it's quite a horrible feeling I have to say. My OH is very happy I'm not working anymore but he's still being super overprotective right now. He's at the stage where he just wants the baby to come as soon as possible cos he can see me getting sicker. Of course I don't mean he wants to take any risks with the baby but he still really sees me as his priority right now as the baby isn't here yet, does that make any sense?
> 
> Loopy only one more week of work to go :dance:

Gilz, its makes loads of sense, no-one wants to see the love of their lives getting as sick as you are now, it must be completely awful for him actually.
The balence definately needs to be struck between your health and the babies health soon.


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> ....so we're sat in bed this morning watching TV. This advert comes up for the Wii (or similar) console where you can draw on a pad type thing and your drawing appears on the TV screen.
> 
> DH says, "we'll have to get our baby one of these!". to be quite honestly i was appalled, and told him all children should enjoy the childhood and know what its like to get paintbrushes out, paper and pots of paint!!!, same with things like play doh & whatever.
> 
> he flat dissagreed and said times have changed, kids start school on computers and ours needs to start off computerised too.
> 
> I told him kids need to be kids and learn to do art the old fashioned way and build up a skill(if thats what theyre interested in), theres plenty of time for computers when they go to school, i said imnot having ours stuck infront of the TV all day on a console, its just not healthy!

I'm totally with you on this one hon :thumbup: I'm not saying our son won't ever have a wii of xbox or whatever but I don't want it to be the focus of his life. I hate that so many kids during the summer for example spend so much time glued to computers and consoles. I want our son to be like we were, out walking the dog and fishing and things like that. 

I think it was Madly that said a while ago about not wanting Oliver to have a tv in his room yet and I feel like that too. My friend has a little boy who's 4 and he's got his own tv. She didn't know but every night after she was asleep he was getting back up and putting the tv on and watching DVDs til silly o'clock in the morning. She only found out cos here neighbour asked if everything was ok cos the bedroom light had been on at 2am three mornings in a row!!


----------



## loopylollipop

:kiss:


gilz82 said:


> Have a lovely lunch Vbaby, hopefully the boys will behave and you won't even know they are there :thumbup: Also your plan of getting your mum to stay when your DH is away sounds like a good idea. Even if it's just for the reassurance of another grown up being there with you!
> 
> Madcat the babies head is always squished up against or under my ribs it's quite a horrible feeling I have to say. My OH is very happy I'm not working anymore but he's still being super overprotective right now. He's at the stage where he just wants the baby to come as soon as possible cos he can see me getting sicker. Of course I don't mean he wants to take any risks with the baby but he still really sees me as his priority right now as the baby isn't here yet, does that make any sense?
> 
> Loopy only one more week of work to go :dance:

I know Gilz so excited. Study day in Newcastle monday, then three more shifts. Cant wait to finish!:winkwink:

I am glad you OH sees what you are going through - some men are oblivious - mine included. I get these 'jokey' comments about my lethargy but I feel they are secretly pointed comments that make me :grr: I feel frustrated enough at my inability to carry on as normal without him saying stuff.

Been keeping an eye on your progress - lets see what the 24 hour urine collection shows. Not only does it measure the amount of protein leaking from the kidneys but they can assess how well the kidney is functioning by measuring other metabolites. Fingers crossed its not too bad :hugs: 

You are doing well hanging on to your boy for so long xxxx


----------



## madcatwoman

I think part of it is because DH loves his games console SO much, he also needs to understand that kids need to be kids 1st, teenagers seem to spend half their lives infront of games, i dont want to see our babies life start off that way!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,we have severe gaming issues with shay!!
So if i were you I would keep baby b well away from xbox or playstaion or whatever it is your dh has.
Shay used to see dh playing x box all the time and as he got older sit beside him with a controller in his hand.Obviously not all of the time,he still plays with his toys and plays outside and we do painting and playdough and stuff,but he is seriously obsessed!!
He got hold of my ds a few times when he was younger,and could actually play games as good as an adult!!He has since been told the ds is broken so thats the end of that,and dh will bring him upstairs to play x box for an hr on a sat aftnoon and thats it.
But he never stops talking about x boxes and everytime he sees my phone sitting there he'll have it lifted,will unlock it and even put it on silent so I can't hear him and be sitting playing on it.
As a result I'd say he will be technically minded as he has knows how to do everything,but My foot has been put down.Dh wanted to get him a wii last xmas and I said no,it wouldn't be put in his room or anything,he doesn't have a tv up there,but I could just see him being completely obsessed with it.
Oran on the other hand isn't bothered,so I don't know if it was shays early exposure to gaming consoles,or if thats just the way his mind works!
You're dead right anyway,keep baby away from gaming consoles until he's older and then restricted use!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well done to Byron Peanut for sleeping in again :happydance: fxed this is a sign of things to come :wohoo:

Lovely bumps Ladies :thumbup: I took a 35-37wks bump pic yesterday will upload later.....boy am I big :wacko: no wonder people stare not that they should of course :dohh:

Ladies me and DH spoke last night and he has said hes going to tell work he wont be going and another team member will have to go instead this time :thumbup: So matter resolved well unless work kick up a stink but he said he thinks they will be fine with it :) Its just the `not knowing` and considering I have been getting all these cramps and stuff if may be sooner rather than later iykwim!

:wohoo: for mat leave Loopy :kiss:

madcat and Gilz its only since Oliver has turned 5 that we let him play on the WII he has two games of his own carefully picked and he plays on his own or with DH however he actually quite likes WII sports and doing all the yoga and running and stuff (weird child :haha:) He doesnt play on it for hours we restrict that and he also goes on the laptop however we have set his profile to only load up cbeebies website and the lego website for now ..... he mainly sings the songs and such. I do think its good for them to learn to use such technology considering computers are everywhere these days (they have one in reception class at school) but its about having a happy medium :thumbup: The odd time hes got a bit :hissy: over his game and I`ve told him anymore and hes off it :thumbup: I dont like violence or violent acts....call me odd but I dont like him having any toy guns or the like either (he has a water supersoaker which is more DHs than his anyway :rofl:) I just think violence is everywhere these days and hes 5yrs old and shouldnt be playing games, watching or playing with anything to do with it!

Well DH is away sorting out the car tyres and re-running the MOT then its hairdresser time for me and then lunch at Pizza Hut :pizza:

Hope everyone has a lovely day Ladies :kiss:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm off out now,hope you all have nice days,the sun is starting to come out here now!
Loopy when is your scan?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Madcat,we have severe gaming issues with shay!!
> So if i were you I would keep baby b well away from xbox or playstaion or whatever it is your dh has.
> Shay used to see dh playing x box all the time and as he got older sit beside him with a controller in his hand.Obviously not all of the time,he still plays with his toys and plays outside and we do painting and playdough and stuff,but he is seriously obsessed!!
> He got hold of my ds a few times when he was younger,and could actually play games as good as an adult!!He has since been told the ds is broken so thats the end of that,and dh will bring him upstairs to play x box for an hr on a sat aftnoon and thats it.
> But he never stops talking about x boxes and everytime he sees my phone sitting there he'll have it lifted,will unlock it and even put it on silent so I can't hear him and be sitting playing on it.
> As a result I'd say he will be technically minded as he has knows how to do everything,but My foot has been put down.Dh wanted to get him a wii last xmas and I said no,it wouldn't be put in his room or anything,he doesn't have a tv up there,but I could just see him being completely obsessed with it.
> Oran on the other hand isn't bothered,so I don't know if it was shays early exposure to gaming consoles,or if thats just the way his mind works!
> You're dead right anyway,keep baby away from gaming consoles until he's older and then restricted use!!!

vbaby Oliver is exactly the same as Shay.....hes a whizz at all the electrical stuff in the house :wacko; the dvd player, switching the channels, bt vision and the like and if I dont do it right hes sure to tell me thats not the way it works :haha: He asked for a mobile phone the other week :dohh: he has an old handset of ours which is connected but has a working battery for him to play with but that it is .....come back when your 18yrs old son :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol matts just contraversially said abbycan play what she likes aslong as she realises whats real and awhats not he said if she wants to blow a zombies head off with a stolen tank she can she just had to find teh tank and the zombie lol.

I am not such a fan yup she will prob sit and use a laptop young but like oliver with the security settings on adn certainly not alone in her room. we have a cd player in her room for her but you can fall asleep to music far easier than you can to a tv.

I haveplans to get her some paint asap and het her toing hand and foot prints. and some crayons and lots of bits like that. I want mega blox to huge lego I can't see a baby swallowing that.

Spent teh night tossing and turning being woken by matt or my hips as Itook all the pillows off the bed whoops


----------



## madcatwoman

We spoke about games consoles a few months ago, i told DH he's not to have his Ps3 on while baby is around/and durring the early years, if DH wants to play it then its when baby B is in bed or out somewhere.

Dh also plays only violent games too, so im not having our child being perminantly hooked to those either.

Thast good news madly:thumbup:. I wonder if you'll be the 1st of us to go???:shrug:, I keep looking out for niggles(symptom spotting), I wish i knew when i was going to go, have a date to aim for, y'know and not be dissapointed. If im the last of the april babies im not going to be a happy bunny!.

Oh and madly, im bloody huge too, and people look at me(little wonder).when i look down i dont feel i look so big, but for some reason it hit home last night after my bath(with&without clothes on), and from the side i really am BIG now!:dohh:


----------



## molly85

We don't actually use our consols much so it was more of a joke we play a little thing called Runescape its a bit like World of War craft if your not into gaming. it's generally hand to hand combat of a tiny avatar no blood and guts


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think its all about moderation and every child is different :thumbup: Oliver is 5yrs old but is more `grown up` in some respects than his peers iykwim infact in some ways more than children who are few years older than him :wacko: Must admit we do treat him a little like hes maybe 8yrs old but with the boundaries of a 5yrs old ie bedtime, what he watches etc :thumbup: Also as hes about to be `big bro` we have to slightly adapt the rules so hes not treated the same as Charlie iykwim 

Oh didnt sleep last night due to our fooking neighbours partying and arguing until 5am :trouble: I think they are now sleeping so whilst I was showering and dressing I gave them a rude wake up call :rofl: I turned the radio up full blast and played them a good olde dose of real radio...I think it worked cause I hear them moving around now :rofl:

Well DH just got back from sorting the tyres and mot :thumbup: He has also valeted the car inside and out....it was in desparate need before we bring Charlie home from the hospital and was on his to do-list :lol:

So off we go to my hairdressers appointment and lunch.....have a nice day ladies!


----------



## gilz82

Have fun Madly :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Vbaby scan a week on monday. Cant wait. Hopefully all is well (I feel really small for 31 weeks - well my bump anyway. If my bump was the size of my ass I wouldnt worry :blush:) and maybe we will find out if pink or blue.

My DS (nearly 16) got XBox live and after that only saw him at feeding time. Will def do things differently next time and introduce gaming much later


----------



## madcatwoman

Dh is home finally, starting on the painting. asked if i was going to come outside too, i told him it was too cold. He told me to put a jumper on, - i dont have any that fit. So he got one of his, and put it on me, messed my hair up, threaded my arms thru the sleeves and took a photo:growlmad: see below.

he comes back from town and says "mums asked if shes done anything wrong". I said "nope" (Nearly added.."not yet"). Then he said "have you gone off my mum?, cos ive noticed your not as friendly to her", so i said " nope,ive distanced myself from her, as you know, but we have discussed the reasons for that already". and that was that.
 



Attached Files:







Image0283.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon you look really happy in that picture :rofl: 

Sounds like your MIL has been whining to your DH like an annoying little girl today :grr: honestly mums that go on like this don't seem to understand that they are ultimately going to make things worse for themselves!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh hon you look really happy in that picture :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like your MIL has been whining to your DH like an annoying little girl today :grr: honestly mums that go on like this don't seem to understand that they are ultimately going to make things worse for themselves!!

:haha:im sat here with sleves dangling off my arms

as for the conversation....I call it 'stiring', trying to cause upset between my husband and I, well i aint going to let it happen.


----------



## gilz82

Well I was going to say you maybe should get her a wooden spoon but wasn't sure if stirring was a general term or a Scottish thing. 

Quite right hon don't let her bother you or cause any friction with your DH, silly silly woman that she is!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas all!

Madcat, lovely picture! :haha: I think I've made that face at my DH on more than one occasion.

Well, didn't get my KFC last night :cry: the line was out the door! You'd think people had better things to do in our town :wacko: so we went to McDonald's and DH got me a strawberry sundae too :) so I was a sorta happy bunny.

LO was VIBRATING last night :wacko: He would move but it would feel like he was shaking???? Very very strange. He's been quiet this morning, but I think it's cause he was moving so so much last night. Has anyone else felt anything like that before?

Hope everyone has a good day! I'm planning on gutting the house with DH this weekend. woo hoo! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes Gilz, a wooden spoon, what a motherday present:haha:
No its hard, because i could say alot more, but im not going to, not going to let her attempt to come between us. never!.

Ozzie, your vibrating feeling i think you will find are the start of hiccips!, and as time goes by it will get stronger, and then you may actually see them too.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know, I was wondering that! :haha: It's a good sign then!!!!! Yay little man!!!! Strange strange feeling though :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

I've had lots of what Peanut described as feeling like LO is having a seizure. feels super weird.

anyway off to get food, everyone have a nice day. Wish the sun was out again, makes me feel soooo happy.

:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

loopy, that's EXACTLY what it felt like! I thought LO was having a seizure!

:dohh: I've gotten myself into it in third tri again. I dunno, I've become a bit defensive when people say sections should be for emergencies only and forget that sometimes, a woman has no choice and has to choose to have a section for medical reasons, either her own or the baby's. grumble grumble grumble.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Ozzie I know the thread you mean. I looked in there briefly and then thought nope I'll just step away from it :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol, I've seen the op before.....she's really opinionated and into scaremongering. I think I called her a troll on another thread :blush:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh! What a morning I have had!

My little sister (17) was out on the 'lash' with her boyfriend and they were drunk walking home and then all of a sudden they are screaming at each other and he throws her shoes at my sister!

So she throws a bottle at him! And then he hits her in the face!

Kicks the front door through because she wouldn't let him in and someone called the police and they arrested him!

I got a phone call at 4am! from her saying he has no front door and that they have arrested him!

So I had to get dressed and get down there and counter sign her witness statement because she is still a minor.....And the police got a company to come and secure the house which has just cost me £150!

It was an absolute nightmare! I brought her back to our house and she is now fast asleep in the spare room....With her dog! She had to bring him with her.

So now we are just waiting for him to call her asking if she can let him in the house as she has the only key for the back door and my mum is trying to persuade her to go down to Reading for the week for a 'cooling off period'

This is the last time I am bailing her out! As much as I love her I am friggin' pregnant!

Sorry for the rant!

:flower:​


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Zowwie Sofie! Shouldn't she be phoning your parents in situations like this? I don't know the background so I don't know if this was possible, but do not let her let her bf in your house by any means! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been busy all day doing baby things. Washing clothes and packing bags for the baby, making up the moses basket, that sort of thing. :thumbup: Feeling pretty offcolour today. I find myself looking forward to Monday when I can relax moer! :dohh:

not looked at the thread Ozzie but I think the problem is the definition of emergency. I would agree that sections are for emergencies but in the sense of an emergent need. For situations such as yours a need has emerged. I think people think of emergency as meaning crash but a crash section where like the mother is out of it or bleeding massively or whatever or the baby's heart has stopped is very rare indeed and most 'emergency' sections are not real emergencies in that sense. An elective section therefore can be covered by that where there are conditions that necessitate a section as the safest option for all. :hugs: Try not to let them get to you. I will have to look later and see who the troll is! :haha:

I seem to have missed you all for the afternoon. Hope you all have a good day. :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, yeah, I think my hormones are getting the best of me. Can't wait until Wednesday to see LO again and speak to the consultant. Seems I'm living my life between appointments :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> Zowwie Sofie! Shouldn't she be phoning your parents in situations like this? I don't know the background so I don't know if this was possible, but do not let her let her bf in your house by any means! :hugs:

Unfortunatley not, my dad died back in 2007 and my mum moved to Reading back in 1999 with her now husband and I still live roughly in the same area as my sister....

We do have a step-mum but I didn't want to get her involved init as she doesn't drive and it was 4am.

Unfortunatley I have had to play the mother role in her life ever since my mum left.​


----------



## gilz82

Oh Sofie hon thats not a great start to the day for you at all :hugs:

Hopefully things with your sister will settle down. 

Peanut you sound like you've been busy, try to get some rest for the remainder of the afternoon if you can. 

Ozzie yup that's the same woman you called a troll before :rofl: that really made me laugh that day. When you at the hospital on Wednesday? I'm back on Wednesday too. Hospitals are the most depressing places ever even if it turns out you are getting good news.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh it was HER!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

gilz82 said:


> Ozzie yup that's the same woman you called a troll before :rofl: that really made me laugh that day. When you at the hospital on Wednesday? I'm back on Wednesday too. Hospitals are the most depressing places ever even if it turns out you are getting good news.

I'm a naughty :bunny: I'm back for a scan at 2pm on Wednesday. I hate it, going I mean. Seeing little guy is always the highlight.


----------



## gilz82

I can imagine it must be horrible for you hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

eugh sophie do what my dad did say you'll keep the dog but not her lol. If she's grown up enough to live alone she's grown up enough to not be on your doorstep at 4am. 

it's teh waiting in hospitals drives you nuts. My next appointment is at 36 weeks am not entirley sure why I am going lol suppose I should arrange my own bloods for them.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I have told her she need's to start dealing with this on her own now.

I haven't got the paitence to deal with it anymore.....I have managed to persuade her to go down to my mum's for the week and I will go with her.

Really don't want to but it's only a week I suppose.

:flower:​


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Listening to country music and baby is kicking like mad :) Glad he likes the same music as me! :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Well i now have a lovely chopped head of hair and pizza hut lunch was lovely nom nom! We had nachos to start and cheesy garlic bread and the boys shared a large pizza and i had a medium one with cheese tomato red onion and goats cheese topping then a hot apple crumble type dish with ice cream for pud!

Madcat honestly do ignore your mil sounds like shes calling the sympathy vote from your dh whilst making out she done nowt wrong :trouble:

Sounds like braxton hicks ozzie hon :thumbup:

Must check out this thread in 3rd later :lol: is it one of those that will probably be closed down :dohh:

Peanut make sure you rest this aft :thumbup:

Sofie your sister sounds a little like mine :wacko: totally know where you are coming from :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I unsubscribed to the thread :blush: Just knew I would get heated.


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah. They went out and I finally fell asleep about half 4 only to be woken soon after by the stupid neighbour revving his engines then the yoga teacher phoning me at which point DH and the boy arrived home. I'm tiiiirrreeeed. I normally sleep about 2hrs on a sat afternoon. :(


----------



## loopylollipop

woweeee sophie thats a killer. luckily I live a few thousand miles from my little bro - hes still like that....and he is 36!!! some people never grow up. but he is still my little brother and I would no doubt get sucked in every time.

OOooo that thread sounds a bit scary. I keep away from all potential stressy threads, trying to spread love and good karma around my world - may help my blood pressure. Having said that nearly pulled a white van man outta his van and decked him for papping his horn at me on a difficult junction. he was being an arse but my reaction (had I acted on it) would have been ridiculously overdramatic. The only thing that stopped me was that it was right outside my place of work, and it would be just my luck that he would turn up as a my patient the next day :blush::haha:

Peanut - sounds like lots of people are having neighbour issues today. Madly had one too!

Are you still on for your home birth after all your hassle with the consultant mw?

currently stalking a glider nursing chair on ebay...


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I am thanks loopy. If you're interested everything's documented in my journal. Don't know if I already said this here but this afternoon we revised the birth plan stuff she wrote and will send that back to her next week. She's away til Wed anyway. I'm still cross but cross is better than upset. Yesterday I had to revisit all my thinking and rationalisation about my decision as regards antibiotics so it was trying to say the least. After anger comes peace and with peace comes a relaxed birth. :D. It really helps having DH backing me all the way. He was even more angry than me with the SoM. Said he wanted to email her the post I made on here right after the meeting then tell her what he came home to after her phone call last thing.

My neighbour does stock car racing. He has about 20 cars and vans parked around our street and is endlessly revving and clanking chains on his tow truck. Sigh.


----------



## loopylollipop

just been checking out your journal PB. Just wasnt sure how it had, or would, impact on your plans.

I know they give IV in hospital, but if you opt for a HB couldnt they give you a oral instead? Surely better than nothing at all if they are so stressed over 'the risks'. I agree with you that stats dont really add up. There have been 'risks' since the second we conceived these LOs.

Bah to bad neighbours. Had that in the past but thankfully am now blessed with a normal relatives, siblings, tenants, pet and very sweet neighbours. Only the kids that drive me nuts once in a while.


----------



## loopylollipop

PB read your last journal entry and read 'inflate post natal herbal teabags':haha:

wow what i wouldnt give to sleep once in a while....maybe would be able to read in straight lines!


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
im proper grumpy today
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

i am reading all your posts though:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

hey loopy. 

I did yell at awoman at the hospital she cut us up in the car park because her son had a broken wrist. A&E have a drop down point and he was 15 easily, she said he'd been in the car over an hour where had she come from notto go to another a&e closer hmmmmm.

chicken jalfrazie and baked spud cooking yummy couldeat my own arm


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> hey loopy.
> 
> I did yell at awoman at the hospital she cut us up in the car park because her son had a broken wrist. A&E have a drop down point and he was 15 easily, she said he'd been in the car over an hour where had she come from notto go to another a&e closer hmmmmm.
> 
> chicken jalfrazie and baked spud cooking yummy couldeat my own arm

so its not just me being ranty.

mmmm food. me too. threw some spuds into a casserole and now they seem to be taking ages to cook. mind you, I am staring at them constantly.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just took a hot bath as it seems to make little one move out of my hip so I can get a bit of relief. Feel like sleeping now though and I need to cook the chicken for dinner. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy, whilst the research for the efficacy of iv antibiotics is shakier than the medical profession would care to admit the evidence is all that oral will certainly confer no protection to the baby. The som did mention getting an injection which I was going to ask about but it seems it is the same iv floppy stuff in a massive syringe which is extremely unpleasant to have injected into muscle. She said they've had women transfer to the birth centre between doses because of how awful the jab is. I would also he inclined to wonder about whether that is an approved way of delivering it if it's the same stuff. :wacko: But the long and short or it is that I wouldn't want the antibiotics in hospital either without actual signs of infection. There's sufficient reason to be wary of having them as a precaution including the unknown implications of baby only being colonised by penicillin-resistant bacteria. (As I understand it 90% of our flora colonised at birth and the remaining 10% in the first 6 months of life.). I guess they think it's a homebirth thing but though that's an element it's not all. Either I think they're ok or I don't. If I was concerned I'd just go in in the first place, it's not like I consider it a choice in which I'm putting my baby at risk.

I'm ranty too but as you can see am directing it in one direction only! :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol at inflating teabags. I assume I didn't write that! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PB you are a wealth of information :)


----------



## molly85

man that was good. as i'm back at the hospital in 4 weeks i guess they may offer the swab i can't have penicillian so that makes that job easier. i have to really need it to touch any other AB so abby can be given it if she don't look good but i want to think she wnt need it. 

Matts gone to poker I was thinking of going to sainsbury to make sure I have some food for next week


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly you totally reminded me to make sure the consultant knows what medications I'm allergic to before doing the c-section. They are in my notes, but I want to double check because I've noticed they keep forgetting! :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thank you I think! Lol. There is a GBS sticky in home and natural birthing with a bunch of links if you're interested in this particular issue. In some ways I'd rather have not had to look into it but needs must!


----------



## molly85

Oh ozzie teh registra gave me that look like your tolerant to Morphine ahat have you been taking to know that. Simple surgery left her deflatted lol so yup it's going all over mine to but more for epidural and any one daft enough to give me diamorph or pethadine. If i want pain meds they better bloody work lol.

Peanut you are deffinatly a cleaver bean.


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw thanks. :hugs:

It must be hard having issues with pain meds. I'm the sort of person who seems to be allergic to basically nothing and had a minimal response to the pethidine. Of course the epi was crap but I imagine that was probably due to it being badly sited. I've never had problems with the various anaesthetics for dentistry or whatever though I've never had a general and really wouldn't want one!


----------



## molly85

peanut its more complicated than that I have had bot general and local and they work fine. it's purely opiate based medication which can be used with local anesthic for an epi with something else I think. The anestitist will know exactly what I need if idemand an epi lol and might even write up a script or directions for when I go in even teh midwife suggested teh more alternative pain reliefs like aromatherapy and hypnobirthing which just really isn't me but I can put my self where pain doesn't bother me so will see what combination we can come up with lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sounds like hypno to me mols! I didn't think hypno was for me either last time so never looked into it but I'm really quite liking it now!


----------



## molly85

lol you mean I havemanaged to do it for years without instructions lol. best not tamper with a proven skill. I whine but could whine a lot more as I have no pain threshold am a complete wimp


----------



## PeanutBean

I am useless at relaxing and turning off my brain so I see it as training in a new life skill. :lol:

Ugh I feel huge. Feel so full of food and hot and bothered. Am now on all fours to free up some space but still feel giant.


----------



## molly85

classy look, I managed to get the old tummy working to clear space I amsure she sitson the pipe work down there.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well I had quite a fright earlier :sad1:

Oliver was sat on my knee and they he got up only to return to sort of jump on me only he didnt jump on my knee but full pelt on to the top my stomach and Charlie :wacko: I felt Charlie shoot straight into my pelvis OMG the pain :( I was :cry: and Oliver got a severe scolding from DH. We were in panic for a few minutes trying to get Charlie to move :wacko: He did eventually and has moved quite a lot since. Oliver was very scared and so were we :sad1: I now have pains :blush: am not sure if its norm or because of the `jump` because I have been having similar pains for the last few days now :dohh: I go figure I will keep an eye on things and take atrip down to delivery to be checked over if am worried any further :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Awww hun bet he's ok no jumping the gun just yet he can stay put. Hope the pain eases hospital is not a place you wnat to visit to be sent home without a baby eugh you don't get any sleep and the docs usually in theatre


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly hope you are ok, poor Oliver too he'll have gotten a fright :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw I bet he's fine. Funnily enough Byron nutted my bump hard three times this evening after watching George jump on Daddy Pig's tummy! :dohh: It was sore! I think for real damage to have been done, especially this late in preg, probably your waters would have to go first as they are such a cushion.

DH has been giving me a massage using the techniques we've been taught at yoga. It was great but has highlighted how much my back is hurting today. I've really not had any bother bit today I feel incapable of making my spine straight let alone to curve it out which is what I want to do (oh I'd love to touch my toes!). I really don't have any lower back pain as is normal, it's all in the middle. :wacko: Since Sunday I've been getting sort of internal pains. At first I was mildly worried it was kidneys but my pee is fine and I do think it is muscular. Sometimes I get twinges and when I exert myself I get heartbeat gentle throbs. It's really odd. :wacko: I assume nothing to worry about. I guess the discomfort of being heavily pregnant is finally taking its toll. Got an itchy tum too so must be growing. Heavy baby!


----------



## molly85

at what point is heavily pg? scares the pants off me knowing there is less than 10 weeks maximum left


----------



## PeanutBean

Apparently it's today so 36+2!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Oliver was scared bless him afterwards he came for a cuddle and was all loving :dohh: He didnt mean it and he knows to be careful I just think he got a little excited :wacko: I am still in pain but it does seem more intense than the last few days and no RLT or exertion today.....going to have some RLT in a minute...when I move my arse to boil the kettle that is :rofl: Molly I really dont want to do the hospial either :nope: and peanut I guess your right if anything my waters would go :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: for the beginning of british summer time :dance:

Looks like :rain: here though :rofl:

Hope everyone has a nice day :kiss: We are going to upermarket shopping and then to FILs....I am going to MAKE DH treat me cause he was real mean to me this morning and made me :cry: Idiot :trouble:

Heres my 35/37wk bump pic ..... I got big :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







35wk bump.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a good day madly!

I woke up about 3am (gmt) and couldn't get back to sleep. Very uncomfy pelvis at night now so was rolling from side to side a lot before then. I was on here by 6am (bst). So bloody tired. Byron came in about an hour after I'd first woken. He was wearing his new shades all lopsided on his face :rofl: He was pretty cute but I was cross from being awake.

They're just back from the dog and I've had maybe half an hour's snooze. Don't know whether to attempt to do something with them this afternoon or just stay in bed forever.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry your DH made you cry Madly, make sure he gets you something nice to make up for it :hugs: Your bump is lovely, I wouldn't say its massive though. 

Peanut sorry you had a rubbishy night :hugs: if you don't have anything to get up for then why bother right now :shrug:

I had another crap night as usual but I've been down the shore and walked the dog and come back and hoovered so now don't know what to be doing with myself. I honestly thought I was going into labour last night my BHs were so so sore. I've never had any pain with them, usually just tightness. Obviously didn't come to anything so I think the baby must have been lying somewhere weird that make the BHs hurt.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Where have I been hiding,did the clocks go forward or something??I'm such a dick,I didn't even know!
must of been the wk end for it,I felt so crampy and horrible grindy pressure down below I half thought lo was getting ideas too!
The pressure on my bits is unreal now,and I don't remember it being like this so soon last time!I'm am literally staggering about instead of walking.
Does anyone feel pressure at the back too?I actually feel like I've fallen and damaged my coccyx(sp?)
I have the dentist on thurs,going for a pedicure nxt saturday and getting my hair cut nxt mon so she's not allowed come til I've done all these things!!!

AGorgeous day here again,so have laundry hung and just gonna relax out the back for the aftnoon with the boys and then make a nice roast beef dinner later!


----------



## gilz82

Quite right Vbaby, your little princess needs to wait until you've had some pampering before arriving :thumbup:

How was your lunch out yesterday?


----------



## vbaby3

It was lovely thanks,great to catch up with the girls!
My boys were reasonably well behaved and we lasted an hr and a half before they started stressing me out!!!!
Is your dh back away tonight or tomorrow?shame he couldn't stick around for your nxt appointment


----------



## gilz82

He's away in the middle of the night around 2:30am it's rubbish that he won't be here for the consultant or scan on Wednesday. Maybe it's a good thing though as he's getting pretty stressed out about the whole pregnancy/kidney thing.


----------



## vbaby3

I can imagine,it must be hard on him too,especially stuck away all the time not being able to be there for you.
Did you not get the results of your 24hr wee collection thing yet?


----------



## gilz82

Nope they told me the results were back but they want to discuss them on Wednesday. They did say that the protein was still plus 4 but I dont know about anything else.


----------



## vbaby3

hopefully you'll have some answers on wednesday and you'll know where you stand.Your head must be wrecked.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all,
crap night had by all then, because i did nothing but roll from one hip to the other all night as well!.

we been for a walk round llandudno this morning, we were out early going along the pier, did some shopping.................my generous size 12 mat jeans no longer fit, so i went into peacocks to try on some jogging bottoms, sizes 14-16 we're too uncomfortable under my bump, id have never have sat down in them, but size 18 are not too bad, SIZE 18 !!!!!:dohh: good greif!, but they were cheap, only £8 just to see me through april(or when ever). 
(ive seens Bids status update, she has 8 weeks left and still in normal clothes!...how does thats work out?).

:blush::blush: honestly, these days, i cannot stop going for no2's!. all though this pregnancy i thought id be constipated for ever, but, now, theres no stopping me, anyone else the same?

Good news is, im in a better mood today:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

I'm just tired now, the painkillers and my kidney can't be good for the baby but I'm sure the consultants know what they are doing :thumbup:

Madcat I bought size 16 pants for after the baby so there is enough space for me and lady garden pads. Weirdly I'm still wearing my own size 8 normal pants just now though. 

I have the completely opposite problem I haven't pooped for days, I honestly don't know how there can be room for me and baby and poop inside!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, I have no energy today and DH is off away in an hour grrr. James is really testing the boundaries with me at the moment and its exhausting, just constantly challenging me! I've had my little sis here all weekend as well. Shattered!

Hope everyone is ok, I have caught up!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry for all the non-sleepers, impending scary appointments, troublesome children (including the unborn! :lol:) and everything else generally bothering us all!

We're all in the garden. DH is weeding. Byron is on wiggly worm rotation. I'm basking and so is jess. They're off to the garden centre later to go on the miniature railway and buy some cheap bedding for Byron to plant. Maybe a couple of trees if apple trees are in season yet. Our whole fuchsia bush is dead. Thing is it's our only privacy to the busy street outside so I'm not sure what to do about it...

You around Ozzie? That troll in the section thread is nuts! I've only seen her in two threads and she just seems to spout the most narrow-minded balls I've ever read on this site.


----------



## gilz82

I think that troll lady would be good friends with the "nice" lady who bitched at you Peanut.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol. It's weird how some people are on here!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I just popped back into that thread and she's behaving in exactly the same way as the last thread she caused a problem in. Just keep repeating the same thing over and over again louder and louder until you think people will listen :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> You around Ozzie? That troll in the section thread is nuts! I've only seen her in two threads and she just seems to spout the most narrow-minded balls I've ever read on this site.

I'm here! I have not seen an updated post yet, but I will have to look :haha: Has anyone reported her yet? I think she was reported before....

:hugs: To everyone! I'm still in pre-preggie clothes :lol: But keep in mind I did lose almost 2 stone in my first trimester, lol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh Peanut....you got me started again....it was just that comment about babies and moms dying that got to me :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry! I posted some stats. That's what I meant that she was spouting crap. But then clearly she gets her info from the NotW so enough said!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What is the NotW?


----------



## PeanutBean

News of the World!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh :dohh: lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh now am intrugued I must go check out the troll at work cause I missed her last time :haha:

vbaby and gilz I too thought Charlie was on his way last night :dohh: crazy pains over here so painful esp laid in bed trying to roll over I feel like I might just tear :blush: right up the middle :wacko:

So it didnt rain and the sun is `sort of` out so I put all my bath towels on the line :thumbup: DH and Oliver are in the garden and am sat with the door open I love this time of year :)

Oh I got another bargain buy :happydance: a tens machine on ebay for labour 14.00 inc postage and packing and go figure I can re-list on ebay and sell one once I have done with :thumbup: Would have cost me approx 25.00 to rent one anyways so this way its cheaper and I make something back if I sell on :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Oh Peanut! What an evil pair we make! LMAO! She obviously has no crediable proof! :rofl: and now she's getting all uppity about reporting the thread!


----------



## PeanutBean

High five!

Madly you are the queen of eBay! What a bargain buy! I should be napping while the boys are out but it's so much fun on here...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Yeah, I'm bad.

Side note: I'm having trouble breathing :-( I wonder if this could be because Baby Alex is wedged up under my right rib.


----------



## PeanutBean

Try lying down, might relieve the pressure a bit. I'm finding sitting up makes everything a struggle!


----------



## molly85

Just popping in as after doing a nice saisbury shop with teh neighbour while matt slept off his Poker night lol. I spent half teh night on the sofa and man its comfy.

I can fit in most of my prepegnancy size 18 stuff lol my size 16 tops are just to short lol and my jeans won't do up under my bump because of my hips but all my size 16 mat jeans are to big lol can't wait to see if my old jeans are to big for me when shes out. 

Now to prep roast pork then off to see inlaws and get matts car. dog could do with a run to


----------



## gilz82

I find breathing horrible somedays Ozzie, i think it's entirely dependant on how far under my ribs the jellybean has wedged his head!!

Madly I envy your eBay bargain shopping, I'm always crap on eBay. I actually need to sell my CBFM on eBay. I bought it the last cycle we were TTC as I was sure we were out but lo and behold we weren't so it's never even been used.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

glitz, I'm gonna be putting some gently used boy's clothes as well as some brand new ones up on here soon, if you're still looking for some good bargains :).

:rofl: List of controversial topics that should not be discussed or discussed with care on BnB: breastfeeding vs. formula feeding; c-sections; circumcision; toy guns.....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Ozzie I have trouble with breathing at the minute and its horrible!

Well I am now at my mothers for a week for a nice and relaxing break!
Her dogs have realised I am pregnant and seem to be guarding me alot bless them!

My step dad is making a Sunday roast and it smells delish! can't wait to eat it! 

I also downloaded The Kings Speech so we will be watching that whilst eating tea!

Hope your all well!

:flower:​


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The King's Speech is a WONDERFUL film! I loved Colin Firth in it. He really makes you feel sympathetic towards the king's struggle to speak! I hope you enjoy it :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> The King's Speech is a WONDERFUL film! I loved Colin Firth in it. He really makes you feel sympathetic towards the king's struggle to speak! I hope you enjoy it :)

Thanks hun,

I watched the trailor and found it rather funny when a doctor asks the king whether he knows any jokes and his response is timing is not one of my strong points!

It's not a film I would normally pick to watch but my mum wants to watch it so I thought I had better download it.

:flower:​


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG The troll :rofl: is suggesting I opt for a c-section because my baby `may` be a heavy little elephant :dohh: mmmmmmm doesnt that go against the point of her thread :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Should I point it out?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I see you already have :rofl:

The woman is totally mental honestly :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Can you see my little horns holding up my halo? :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl:

Shes seriously backtracking now :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I KNOW!!!! :) I think she realized that she was coming off as a b***h :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think she did :wacko:

She really doesnt have any stance at all to the comments she making...me thinks she has too much time on her hands or maybe her OH wears the trousers in that house and this is her outlet :shrug:


----------



## molly85

what thread is this? lol

Madly I ddnt think it was charlies size that was the issueI thought it was the lack of being built like teh channel tunnel or am I just being filthy again.

Seems the inlaws are out for the mo so we are on the sofa for the time being matt did snuggleme upin the arm chair which reduced my breathing and made me need a poop lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

That women enjoys winding everyone up, you could tell in the last thread. I would just ignore her!

I cannot wait for 7 oclock when I can reasonably put James to bed!

Oh dog lovers, when can a bitch start coming into heat? I took mine round a friends house, they are both still puppys but theboy was definitely interested in my dog and we had to seperate them!


----------



## pinkclaire

ok I just googled and aparently its a year with malamutes! He was probably being teritorial or something!


----------



## madcatwoman

whats this post on 3rd tri all about that youre talking about:shrug:. Ive been having some 'time out' and have missed it all!.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, or as good as it can be with all our aches and pains!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh the thread is just ludicrous. It makes no sense from start to finish and keeps skipping about between any possible section related issue. :rofl: I'm glad Ozzie and I aren't the only ones who have noticed she is talking shite with nothing to back it up! Note she just ignored my post about the RCM, RCOG, BMA... :lol:

Well I didn't nap. By the time I tried it was too late (or maybe early?) and then the boys were home and DH had spent £60 at the garden centre so I had to come out and check all his plants were suitably situated before he planted them while Byron got in the way!

I feel pretty sick but tea is nearly ready. Stupid clocks. Think I'm messed up without knowing it.

I've just done the census. Anyone else? It was odd saying what religion Byron has and what language he speaks and things, oh and that he doesn't work! :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Claire bitches first season tends to be between 6-12 months. Usually towards the year mark the larger the dog. 

Madcat its a thread in third tri about c sections.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha that thread is crazy! 

it is people like that that makes people like me feel like complete failures as i had a c section with my first. and if i get told i am having another large baby and i should go for a c section i will but there are always people who think they are better than others because they did it naturally. yes i am jealous that i couldnt and might not this time but is that because of my own feelings of saddness or is that feeling simply caused by the judgement of others - ozzie she is a total doufus i would completely ignore her, i had to laugh when you guys were saying come on evidence! and others joined in! she was taling about ignorant people having c sections but what about ignorant people making posts on a public forum about something they have absolutely no experience of! 

i have no experience of pushing a baby, i have 36 hours of full blown labour which i can give an opinion on but i would never attempt to explain to a woman what the physical act of pushing is like because i do not know, so why does she think she can make sweeping judgements about people who are having to elect and the agony they go through realising that they are going to have to have majoy surgery? and sometimes, like you ozzie, for reasons that are scary in themselves!

stupid woman

rant over lol


----------



## madcatwoman

> I had to come out and check all his plants were suitably situated

:haha::haha::haha:

oh the old c-section debate has started up has it?.

I dont have a problem with it, well if baby was breech id probably opt for one or if like gilz- its the best option really(i think).
Sometimes i think how temping it must be- so youre not waiting for ever and you have a date, but then the recovery afterwards would put me off.
DH has a friend whos wife had a section with her 1st, shes pregnant again and having another, and this is the only person im not sure i agree with. Aparently shes had/having sections because she doesnt like the thought of giving birth,and having to wait around for hours, aparently her husband has told Dh that she turns the waterworks on with MW's / doctors etc so that they give in in the end and give her a section on grounds of 'mental health'. Well i have big concerns about giving birth and plenty of worrys, from the pain- to being sick with my emtophobia but i dont think id go quite that far.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i honestly am more scared of having a c section and actually not because of the recovery, i didnt think it was that bad - i suppose 3/4 days labour does something for your pain threashold lol - but more because it is surgery! if they turn around and go no c section i will be happy enough but grr the judgement on people that have them

why do people care so much, gone are the times when the questions were size, time of birth and name, now its vag vag or c sec, and even if you say vag vag was it epidural. everyone competing! grrrr i just know however all our babies are delivered they are going to be so gorgeous and so loved why make people feel bad about the delivery?

cant wait 2 weeks until 20 week scan yay!!!!! seems like only yesterday i was jealous of your scans lol


----------



## PeanutBean

She's just a knob. Last time we're all bad parents for napping and she was talking absolute balls about how we're bad mums and our children will die and stating what a superwoman she is who never sleeps except when her children are asleep, always up before them and asleep after them. Yeah right! Now it's some crap she's read in the bloody News of the World of all places spouting out that women needing emergency sections won't get them because of cuts from all the women having sections by choice because they don't want to have pain. I've have honestly never heard such unfounded nonsense on so many scores in my whole life I'm sure!


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't really care about her or indeed anyone's opinions on sections. I have my own, which I hope are balanced enough though I reckon you ladies all know I am pro natural birthing where it's possible, but I'm more pro-choice. What gets my goat is people spouting rubbish they've read somewhere with no evidence to back it up. Doesn't have to be on a scientific topic. No doubt she thinks immigrants are taking all our jobs, people on benefits are to blame for the deficit etc etc as well as this!


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore, childbirth is childbirth no matter how it happens, just because I had a natural labour with James doesnt mean I was any 'better' at it! Its just the way things go sometimes and life isnt perfect. We'd all like an 'ideal' but it rarely happens, except in crazy peoples heads!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What scares me to death is she was training to be a midwife......OMG! I would not want her to be my midwife!!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh i remember the one about napping, yes, jesus, she reminded me of one of those street preachers in the usa, "youre all gona die" lol!:haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OMG! We had one of those on our college campus. He was calling all girls wearing jeans lesbians :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Ozzie! And yes I caught that throwaway line about training to be a MW :shock:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had to bite my tongue. I honestly did.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ozzieshunni's bump!
 



Attached Files:







P3270715.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Neat bump!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I feel like a cow though! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lovely bump Ozzie! I reckon I am the same size now as what I was full term with James! I'm going to be huge this time!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm making DH go on walks with me, but the pain in my right side is terrible. I'm going to speak to the consultant on Wednesday about it as it is going down my leg now :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Is it sciatica Ozzie?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No clue. I know LO is on my right side and has been for weeks. The right side of my bump hurts as well as my right hip and right leg.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ozzieshunni said:


> What scares me to death is she was training to be a midwife......OMG! I would not want her to be my midwife!!!!!

ha ha ha i noticed the WAS training to be a midwife part was was was so you WAS was you lol lol lol

ah i have a thing for mash potato at the moment num num num i am even having a roast with mash num num num

my ds used to move from side to side depending on what side dh was sat on lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

pinkclaire said:


> Lovely bump Ozzie! I reckon I am the same size now as what I was full term with James! I'm going to be huge this time!

omg i am the same this time i am just over 4 months and i am about the same size as i was at 7 months with ds! 

ozzie that does sound a little like sciatica, especially the bit about the pain going in to your legs :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie it does sound like sciatica!

So anyone watched cherie has a baby? I know its a repeat thats on now! Its annoying me so much, but they just showed a water home birth and it was amazing! Not good though because I was already feeling teary as DH left earlier. Sometimes I'm so silly lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Even if it's just one leg? I know that nerve is on that right side.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep I get it in just my right leg!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Makes lots of sense and I'm sure LO being on that side isn't helping either! Little stinker!


----------



## pinkclaire

Mine has got better Ozzie, it was awful when I was around your stage! fx'd for you!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes one side is usual. Mine is the right side too!


----------



## molly85

omg why am i cooking roast dinnerat 11pm?

oh yes matt got up at 1pm yawn but smells soooooo good.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all,

just add my two bit... my bad hip/leg pain etc is on my right

God my hips just get worse, every night:cry: so needless to say- another crap night.

Off to chester today to see DH's cousin, shes expecting a week before i am (albeit with a date because shes having a section), so i thought id go see her, get out the house etc.

how are the rest of us??.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone!
Oran woke up retching this morning,had a few mouthfulls of breakfast cereal and then vomited that up.Looks like he's caught that bloody vomiting bug thats going about.
Don't know how I'm gonna manage not letting him eat,shay you could explain to but oran loves his food and will not be happy.
Just giving him flat 7up for as long as I can,then maybe just toast.
I think I may have caught it too,although I haven't gotten sick I feel completely vomity and kept waking in the night with cramps in my tummy.
Fingers crossed its just a 24hr thing and we're all ok tomorrow!
ugh,I feel shit.

Have a nice day out madcat!


----------



## pinkclaire

Vbaby, hope ypu both feel better soon. I was up in the night with cramps as well! I have no idea what has caused it though!

Madcat, sorry about your crap night! :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Hope you're better too pink,there's a horrible stomach bug going about here at the moment.The day I had shay off with it last wk the teacher said there were 9 other children off too!
Oran escaped it that time,he must have caught it at the birthday party they were at on fri!
Its gonna be a long day,he keeps asking for weetabix and a drink of milk,and I keep handing him a cup of flat 7up!he's not happy!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear poor vbaby! I hope you escape it.

I've got a birth choices meeting this lunchtime. Should be interesting discussing my debrief with the SoM and the birth plan...


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

My stupid Internet decided to stop working yesterday and has just come back on. 

Sorry Oran is sick now Vbaby and I really hope you aren't getting ill too hon :hugs:

Claire sorry you didn't feel good during the night :hugs:

Madcat my night went like yours with some :sick: thrown in for good measure. Hope you have a lovely day out visiting and make sure not to over do it. 

Peanut good luck at your meeting today, please try not to let the SoM continue to upset you. You know what you want for you birth plan and how to get it :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Eww hope everyone feels better and teh sickness bogs off. 

Apart from doing a roast dinner way to late all is ok here some house work needs attention but matts on nights so is sleeping and hate waking him so might only be the ironing and washing up that gets done. though the house is deffinatly in need of a good cleanse.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh I have had a crap nights sleep!

Because I am now at my mum's I am having to share the spare bed with my little sister and she is a terrible sleeper!

I woke up to cramp in my right leg and had to get up whilst my little sister slept in until 11:30! Lazy sod.
​


----------



## vbaby3

poor oran had another huge puke and is now lying on the couch pale as a ghost god love him.He wouldn't even get out of the car when I went to collect shay,had to get 1 of the other mams to keep an eye on him in the car while I ran(well waddled quickly)over for him!!
I'm feeling shit but haven't vomited,but I haven't eaten either.Gonna lie on the couch now and hope my kids aren't too demanding for the rest of the day!

Good luck peanut with your meeting.x
Gilz,don't know how you're coping,hope your feeling better.x
All you ladies who are constantly nauseous hats off to you,I only have it today and i'm feeling very sorry for myself!!!!


----------



## molly85

i'm trading one small dog for anything. I stupidly decifded to walk her. note to self cannot pick up poop when wearing support belt. she found a ball enroute promptly lost it in the river would seem she can swim well but is scarred of water lol. I did not send her in she did all on her own. then there were playschool kids she tried chasing and barking at nothing viscious just confussed and playful, get her homestill damp and thought send her in the garden to dry off. 5 mins later she comes in covered in mud wahhhhhhh. so she has been rinced off and is now locked in the sunny front room to finish drying. Someone tell me kids are easier to handle?


----------



## madcatwoman

Hiya, im back,
had a nice day with Dhs cousin, went to next in chester and managed to find the ABC wall canvas we wanted for the nursery and a blanket.

ON the downside, i had my Group B Strep results back...peanut, im positive too:cry:. I dont regret having the test, paid £32 for it, but shame its positive.
I'll speak to my MW about it.

Vbaby, Hows your boy feeling now?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to all the sickies and sick kids. :-( I have my niece on Thursday and I hope she doesn't bring anything into the house! She has been sneezing a lot. 

Feeling slightly down today and not optimistic at all about Baby Alex's heart. We keep having so many bad things happen (not to sound like a whinge) it's like I'm just waiting for the next thing. It's just one of those days I suppose. Sometimes, it's really hard to keep putting on a good face for the sake of others when inside I'm absolutely dying. :cry:


----------



## molly85

ohh noo madcat now you gotta choose your plan of action. Ohh love shopping shame I have £50 for foodto last til next month whoops. matt to the rescue I hope


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: madcat, it'll be ok. I'm sure the midwife will be able to develop a plan of action to make everything ok :)


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs: Ozzie:hugs:

thanks, i dont have a problem with being treated by IV anti biotics if thats whats required, my only concern is that my dad is allergic to Penicillin (was life threatening) and id need to know if im allergic too or not?.:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw thats crap madcat,but as long as your not allergic to penicillin easily treated,I would be doing the same.
Both me and oran have been lying on the couch the last few hrs,and now we're havin some toast,our 1st food of the day!Just hoping his doesn't come back up or I imagine we'll be in for a long night!
:hugs:ozzie,keep thinking positive,alex is doing so well.x
Molly,kids are not easier I'm sorry to tell you lol!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby sorry Oran isn't any better and you are feeling icky :hugs: hopefully the toast will stay where it's meant to for everyone. 

Ozzie there are bound to be days where you feel you've no optimism left it's only natural, we'll all be here to help as much as we can even if it's just so you can rant :hugs:

Madcat glad you had a nice day :thumbup: bummer about the GBS. My OH is highly allergic to penicillin and I asked the obstetrician about the chances of our baby being the same. She said that it's rarely inherited and usually only passed from the mums side so hopefully you'll be ok, but I'm sure they'll be able to test for that too :hugs:

My sister took me out for lunch, which was lovely even though I only managed to eat half of it and I'm so stuffed I feel like I ate about 8 courses!! A bit peeved, I got really nice cheap t-shirts for going on holiday last year from primark, they were just summery colours like yellow and orange and had beach scenes on them stuff like that. I had planned to get some more today for the first few weeks after the baby is born until my tummy settles down a bit more and all of the t-shirts in primark today were horrible and dark with weird prints on them! Don't know what to do now I don't want to be spending money on stuff that I won't fit into for long, but similarly I don't have any summer clothes that will fit right after the baby arrives either :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw I'm sorry Madcat. If you're happy having antibiotics then there really shouldn't be any issue for you though. I think there is an alternative to penicillin. Have a chat with your MW. Do have a look at the GBS thread though as there is info about other risk factors (for example you might want to refuse VEs for at least the first few hours) or you might not want to start on antibiotics unless your waters have been gone etc. Have a look and don't worry, it'll be fine.

My birth choices meeting was great. I've come home much more positive again and assembled my post-natal bath teabags ready to steep on the big day. :D


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's fantastic your meeting went well :wohoo: glad you are feeling happier again hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Progress there peanut hope it all goes to plan.

Well teh small dog gave me a cuddle so has ben forgiven thankfully she hadn't rolled in anything. 

I have had a salad for tea, deffinatly trying to not gain to much more as per instructions plus it was yummy I can now havea piggy pudding. 

Hope everyones days improved


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, dogs are ten times easier than babies! :haha:

Madcat sorry about your results :cry: I'm sure there is a way through. I just remembered I am allergic to penacillin, I never even thought about that! I'm not even sure if my husband would remember! Should prob put that in my birth plan. James isnt allergic though so you might be find?

Ozzie hope you feel more positive soon :hugs: those hormones probably arnt helping!

I have had a good day, not lol. After being up all night, got called from nursery, James had cut his nose, fallen on a train head first. Only my son could manage that! So had to take him to MIU to check it out. He looks like a boxer with his steri strips on!

Glad your meeting went well Peanut!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Been a busy bunny today albeit havent really done much :dohh: went to see my mum, sister and niece for the day and didnt get home until after 7pm :dohh: had trouble accessing bnb keeps throwing me off line :shrug:

Ozzie us grads are here for you :hugs:

Madcat so sorry to hear about the test result HOWEVER as Peanut has advised information is the key :thumbup: clue yourself up to the nines with as much info on it as you can and have your plan of action clear in your mind :thumbup: 

Molly your doggy sounds like a right monkey :lol:

:hug: vbaby and your little man so sorry to hear your both under the weather :( I`ve spent the day listening to my niece cough her lung up :wacko:

On a crap point DH has no choice but to go to Wales next Tues/Weds overnight long story but basically is work involves alot of stuff around the banks crashing :wacko: and he has to make the trip in the next few weeks so rather sooner than later iykwim.....I am `sort of` ok with this and understood his promotion would have him travelling I just didnt think it would be so close to my EDD :dohh: We have agreed that at the first sign of anything even if it turns out to be a false alarm he will set back off to Leeds and my Mum is going to be around `should` she be needed :thumbup: We will have everyone on `RED ALERT` whilst hes away and yesterday we asked BIL and SIL to step in an take care of Oliver if MIL throws one of her `sick times` so at least I dont have to worry about getting him to MILs and getting hold of her cause SIL drives and lives literally 5mins away :thumbup: My Mum drives too so can be here at the drop of an hat :thumbup: DH doesnt think he will arrive until mid April at least but am not so optimistic :wacko: I feel even heavier :blush: today and walking and opening legs and getting up and down is getting harder by the day....I never felt like this with Oliver :lol:


----------



## molly85

just a 1 off with mols then i hope. I guess kids are like that everyday but worse lol


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies :wave: hope we're all ok xxx

I'm doing ok, aching all over now, haven't pooped in 5 days and heartburn is a bitch but it's nothing I can't handle.

Molly I had a salad too, with a big chunk of turkey on the side :lol:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197151_1970669271577_1388356992_2286441_4366194_n.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

pinkclaire said:


> Molly, dogs are ten times easier than babies! :haha:
> 
> Madcat sorry about your results :cry: I'm sure there is a way through. I just remembered I am allergic to penacillin, I never even thought about that! I'm not even sure if my husband would remember! Should prob put that in my birth plan. James isnt allergic though so you might be find?
> 
> Ozzie hope you feel more positive soon :hugs: those hormones probably arnt helping!
> 
> I have had a good day, not lol. After being up all night, got called from nursery, James had cut his nose, fallen on a train head first. Only my son could manage that! So had to take him to MIU to check it out. He looks like a boxer with his steri strips on!
> 
> Glad your meeting went well Peanut!

Oh your poor little man :hugs: On friday Oliver caught his ear on the rose bush in MILs garden got a thorn stuck in it and oh how the blood gushed....ONLY MY SON :rofl:

Sorry you had a crap nights sleep hon :hugs: My neighbours last night decided to spontaneously start playing club tracks at approx 3am this morning :saywhat: DH answer when I informed him was `well they arnt bothering me so why have you woken me up` :growlmad` mmmmmmmm maybe cause we have a newly located nightclub next door to our house and besides the fact that Oliver has school tomorrow your wife is heavily pregnant and is bloody damn well sick of it :trouble: Then this morning he complains he didnt sleep very well...I swear he was asking for it :hissy:


----------



## sequeena

Can I ask, is it normal to be swollen down there so early? I felt very swollen last night and it was really uncomfortable. I'm fine today though.


----------



## molly85

Sequeena I am on very good terms with senna, keeps everything moving.

madly monkey doesn't covermolly with her puppy likelooks she gets away with a lot though so good when shes naughty its very obvious


----------



## gilz82

Yup Sequeena the swollen lady garden is another one of pregnancies beautiful side effects. My baby isn't even head down so god knows what it'll look like down there if he moves!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah super swollen over here :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oops double post :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

sequeena, my MW said its a sign of doing to much. get your feet up girl!

Madly sounds like a nightmare, I wouldnt hold myself responsible for my actions if my neighbours do that! Sounds like a very blokey comment from your DH!!!


----------



## sequeena

Why does that even happen :wacko:

I'm off to take my cat to the vet tomorrow, I didn't get up in time to do it this morning :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Totally agree with Claire, I think I'd have killed your neighbours Madly if they were mine :grr:


----------



## molly85

bloody men madly matt does that when I snore, whichis a sign i was not deeply asleep so will be knackered. I have made the futon up for him but he won't budge. 

Swollen? how do you know if it swollen I can't see it and doubt I could feel it but then I can feel the split in my pubis whats it and man that hurts


----------



## sequeena

If I get myself up on my elbows I can see my bits lol and they looked red and swollen. Even OH commented on it :wacko: Had to have a pillow jammed right between my thighs to relieve the pressure. Was really weird.


----------



## molly85

eugh sounds like doing to much plus all that extra blood


----------



## sequeena

Must have been all the walking I did yesterday :dohh:


----------



## molly85

lol a mile was more than enough for me


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. :roll:

Been awake since 4am after a restless night. Dreamt about going into labour for the first time. Also that someone cut down our bushes with a giant circular saw and that my youngest nephew was ill. Weird night.


----------



## PeanutBean

These BHs have stepped up a notch. I really really hope this isn't the start of anything...bit concerned!


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Sorry you were up so early Peanut and about the BHs. Didn't Byron come quite early too? Hopefully it's not labour just now if you don't want it to be. 

I have a horrible migraine so writing this with only one eye open :dohh: going back to bed to see if it'll pass, but I'll be back later. 

Hope everyone else is having a good or at least reasonable start to the day :friends:


----------



## PeanutBean

Migraines are no good! :hugs:

They seem to have petered off again now. Bit dicky tummy (again!) which could be responsible or caused by them, or could be lemon tart though I've been very moderate! Labour with Byron started at 38+2. Any time after Thursday is fine so I can stay home, though I'd like to do my birth art on Friday. :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

usual sort of night for me, but did manage to doze on and off up till (am after DH left for work, not sure what the circular saw in your dream ment peanut.

Im issuing baby B's eviction notice on thursday, i said to DH, im soooo done with this pregnancy now he'd never believe it, but i really am done now.:growlmad:. When i saw DH's cousin yesterday i felt real envious that she had a date for her delivery(even although it was a section), Its in 2 weeks time, but then even she said "That two weeks is so close but so far away, it may as well be 2months!"


----------



## PeanutBean

Watching one born, forgot it was on last night! The dad of the triplets has dreamy eyes! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Watching one born, forgot it was on last night! The dad of the triplets has dreamy eyes! :lol:

i didnt particually enjoy last nights episode for some reason. could take it or leave it, or maybe i was just tired:shrug:

Is it me(probably) or is anyone else feeling iritated with peoples comments about when youre due etc etc. Like our neighbour, i saw him 2 days ago and he asked how i was and i said "fine thanks"... then i saw him again yesterday and he said "how are you feeing?" and i said "ok thanks"...then he asked when i was due (i hate how many times ive answered that question)...and then he asked(again) "but youre ok?". I know he's probably just being nice but these sort of conversations are irritating me, almost as if we're sick, not pregnant.. Ive also stopped telling people im due on april 21st, i just say end of april.


----------



## PeanutBean

I say April when people ask. To be honest I don't get the question very often. I guess I don't see many people!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all,
Peanut glad your bh's settled down,your lo is not llowed arrive til your 37wks at least!
I'm gonna wait til 38wks to serve my eviction notice,have hair dressers appointment nxt tues,and dh gets paid the following friday so need to pay bills and make sure there's a big grocery shop done before I give birth lol!!!!
Then there'll be sex everyday,I've informed dh swollen bits or not he's gonna have to put out lol!!

Well my little man seems better today thank god!I had a long sleep last night,but again kept waking with cramps,this morning I had severe diahorrea SORRY TMI!
Just having toast now coz I'm starving.I'm definately not feeling as crap as I was yesterday so hopefully its workin its way out of my system.
Dh said he wasn't feeling good this morning either so looks like its going through us all.

Hope james is ok pink,poor wee man.Boys are so accident prone its scary!
Madly pity your dh has to head off but it sounds like you're prepared for any eventuality.Fingers crossed charlie hangs on til the wk after!
Anyone doing anything nice today?
I really need some groceries in,but will wait til afternoon to make sure me and orans breakfast is staying in our tummies and then go.


----------



## PeanutBean

My plan is to do pretty much nothing! I have to walk the dog then it's yoga tonight. I should wash up but don't have to. Still in bed. gonna stick on a DVD maybe.


----------



## pinkclaire

james was up most of the night soooo tired! :sleep: Not sure if his cut was hurting, I suppose it could have been. He came in my bed with me and he was really cuddly, like way more then usual, was actually lying on top of me half the night! 

PB just hang on two more days, pleeeeeaaaaase! I get really severe BH followed by dicky tummy at the moment, its awful. I'm not sure I can handle these let alone labour! :haha:

Vbaby glad LO is feeling better :hugs: to you though.

I get asked all the time when I'm due. I think its just one of those things madcat!

It drove me crazy with James not having a date, before I became a mum I was so used to deciding my own thing, I hated I wasnt in control, it really bugged me! I've mellowed out since having him though, seeing as he now dictates most of what happens in our house! But it took some getting used to. This time I find it really exciting the not knowing, and look back with a smile at those, 'is this it' moments!


----------



## PeanutBean

Still having a bit. it hurts really low, front and back. Maybe she's engaging properly. It feels like she's been in and out recently.

Pink Byron was in with us from before bedtime for us! :dohh: No idea why. He was very fat and sweet while I lay awake feeling bored.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well my little man is ill and not at school :( Hes had a slight cough and runny nose since end of last week but wouldnt eat breakfast this morning saying his ears were hurting :wacko: hes been really whinny and crying albeit hes playing with lego and watching cbeebies quietly now :dohh: We have drs this afternoon am thinking some sort of infection maybe viral it seems its doing the rounds :( Bless him he was so upset worrying about his attendance at school :saywhat: At 5.5yrs old I didnt think it would even cross his mind to be bothered I mean a lovely day off school at home with Mummy
but NO crying about not getting full attendance :rofl:

Hope you feel better soon poorly Ladies :hug: am not feeling to hot myself :dohh: I CANNOT sleep for the pain that shoots up my VJ :blush: its crippling me when I move its not even at the front of my pelvis so am not 100% sure its SPD cause it like right up the entrance to my VJ (sorry tmi!) maybe in entrance to my cervix :wacko: Am thinking maybe its the weight :shrug: madcat I too want to serve an eviction notice but not until 37wks by my scan EDD so a week on Friday :thumbup: DH HAS TO go away Tuesday night next week and will be away from crack of dawn Tuesday until late Wednesday night after that I would love to give the house a little clean and then Charlie can come :rofl: I am not going to attempt fate by cleaning a thing until DH gets back from business trip away :haha:

Peanut and Claire I have noticed my BHs getting more and more intense too and also more regular :thumbup: I used to just get them of an eve when I was all relaxed on sofa but now I get them during the day too :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

I was just pleasantly dozing when there was a knock at the door. Went to check through the window and yes, fed ex outside. Struggled downstairs (dog nearly broke her neck flying down), struggled to find keys etc etc and it was a cocking parcel for my horrible neighbour whom I hate. :growlmad: I'm thinking of putting a note on the door saying if it's not mine I don't want it!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol PB! Put a note on the door saying 'disturb the pregnant women at your peril' :haha:

Delivery drivers are so impatient as well. When my sofa got delivered they kept ringing the door bell over and over. Give people a chance god damn it!


----------



## PeanutBean

This one was very polite. Perhaps fed ex have more time to spare! The Parcelforce guy who delivered my pool was AWFUL!


----------



## vbaby3

Hope oliver is feeling better soon madly.x
Its funny,the horrible pressure and sore pubic bone and tail bone i'd had for the last 4 days is gone!!!
This lo must be just popping in and out of my pelvis as she pleases!
I would appreciate if she stayed out of it until labour now!!!so much more comfy!

Well all our toast has stayed down:happydance:
and oran is back in great form!!!
I'm feeling better than yesterday but still have that lethargic couldn't be arsed feeling.
Maybe its because i've only eaten 4 slices of toast in the last 2 days,i'm probably craving some choc!!


----------



## vbaby3

How long does it take to set up your pool peanut?
Are you just waiting til your labour starts?


----------



## PeanutBean

We haven't tried it yet. We've retrieved the pumps now so need to fill it with air. Hopefully we can leave it that way til labour starts propped out of the way somewhere, but it depends how big it is. It'll take a good while to fill though as we don't have a combi boiler but I'm hoping that filling it only with hot, turning up the thermostat too will help us fill it quicker than it took last time.


----------



## vbaby3

OOOh exciting peanut!!!Hope it doesn't take too long to fill!
You'll have to get dh to crack on filling it at 1st signs just in case you have 1 of them really quick labours!!
Can't believe some of us are full term this wk.I don't think its hit me.
In the next 5 wks maximum my lil daughter will be sitting here looking at me!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

we're all so broken now arent we?:growlmad:, i think pregnancy moral on here is now at an all time low dont you reckon,well mine is anyway.
Im shattered today, and the hips that hurt durring the night dont seem to be much better durring the day either now. I needed to get some shopping which ive done this morning, and i was going to start a bit of cleaning this PM< but i just cant, so tired, im going to be on the couch this PM and try to nap.

Peanut, ive commented on your facebook about the parcels issue!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah we'll see how things start off but it's definitely better to fill it hot and cover it then add cold water/more hot as necessary when it gets near time. I can't even imagine having a quick labour though. If I can be all done in under 24 hours I'll be thankful!

It is weird that we're going to have babies. :lol: It's just impossible to imagine really.

Oh I'm really bored! I'm showered now but not dressed. I should get dressed and make some lunch and watch Casualty and then walk the dog and then either sleep or wash up or do something else constructive. I feel so bloody lazy and not even rested for it! I just feel a bit disgusting like Easter Sunday as a teenager lounging around scoffing chocs and not getting up.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon our postman jus `rammed` our door practically off its hinges....thats the only way I can describe it :growlmad: I feel so grumpy I would have yelled at him BUT he brought me parcels :haha: clothes for charlie and our britax car seat adaptors :winkwink:

Might take myself for a nap this aft although drs appointment for Oliver is at 2.40pm so I reckon if I napped when we get back I may not sleep tonight...a morning full of ceebeebies so far :dohh: about to do lunch for us both and then am thinking maybe a bath :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree matcat moral is at an all time low :sad1:

If I cant even be arsed cleaning or tidying something then theres def something wrong :wacko: I do feel :cry: again for no apparent reason maybe tiredness :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

I really need a nap! I can hardly keep my eyes open at work! I am going to go get some fresh air on my lunch break and scoff some food and hope for the best!

I am really hoping I can birth in the pool this time, I laboured with james but didnt feel secure enough last time. I am hoping my hypnobirthing I will do will help to calm me down and DH said he'll get in the pool and hold me this time which I think is a great idea!


----------



## madcatwoman

You make me feel better Madly for saying even you cant find the energy for cleaning, b'cos thats really something!!.

Peanut, i keep thinking the same, after all this time we have got to know each other, and now we're soon to be having babies, i mean, i dont know what i thought would happen after all this time, but its almost shocking!.!!


----------



## molly85

Matt has finally felt Abby girls might note that one in the diary. She had a bowt of hiccups so not even excessive movement which i usually try to get him to feel. Daft sod, he tried telling me last night it would all be worth it I was some proof of that as Racheal in friends puts it "no uterus no say " lol

Peanut get pumping that pool up you never know what might happen. 

Madly sorry oliver has a bug, Vbaby glad your boys are better. I seem to either have a cold or hayfeaver I am opting for cold because then I know it will go away.

Must e-mail my boss at some point got to think what I need to write. think I will have my RLT first


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> You make me feel better Madly for saying even you cant find the energy for cleaning, b'cos thats really something!!.
> 
> Peanut, i keep thinking the same, after all this time we have got to know each other, and now we're soon to be having babies, i mean, i dont know what i thought would happen after all this time, but its almost shocking!.!!

Honestly madcat I think my `nesting` period has been and gone :wacko: I cannot be arsed :dohh: so dont feel bad put your feet up :thumbup: Its nasty overcast outside and looks like :rain: again am wondering if this adds to my mood :wacko: 

Me and Oliver are having sandwiches for lunch and hes watching TV :thumbup: At least hes eatling albeit really slow. I found out whilst standing in the kitchen making our quick lunch that my back is bugggered today another reason for doing feck all imo :lol:

Enjoy your RLT Molly I had a cup earlier....stocked up yesterday as it seems only the `big` tescos in my area sell it :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ladies this is a momentous occasion - after two years I finally have access to science again!!! Anything you want me to look up, just say!


----------



## molly85

lol my need for science goes as far as the pick me up cross word "what is Marine sodium chloride"? Matt took a lucky punt I knew what it was.

Your going to love this they have lost my anethatist refereall I should have been reffered months ago by the midwife. He does 1 clinic a month I have 2 months left before she is coming out no matter what. How do these people get away with this grrr I am not perfect at my job but if I reffer someone I damn well make sure its recieved. So sat here twiddling my thumbs hoping they call me back today. Damn I'll go talk to them while tehy opperate I am not fussed as long as they say you can have this lovely pain medication if you so need or want it. The delivery lady said I must have a high pain threshold pah lol. 

On a brighter note my aunt is a manager at the clipper tea factory so if i can't get it she will send some up for me. Must calculate how many boxes I might need. can you havemore than 3 a day or is that the maximum dose?


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, thats great Matt felt Abs for the first time!

With James, he used to kick Matt everytime we had a cuddle towards the end, as if to say get off my mummy! And now he is the same, if he spots me and Matt having a cuddle, he comes over muscles between us and pushes Matt off! Its very funny.

Peanut, look at you with the knowledge now! :haha:

No energy here and no nesting happened yet. I really dont know what I actually need, I havent sorted anything yet!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly the recommended RLT is

32wks 1 a day
34wks 2 a day
36wks 3 a day
38wks 4 a day

:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

thanks madly.

claire shes been kicking him for ages he just dnt notice. so many little bits of houe work to do wahhh


----------



## gilz82

Well I've dragged my butt out of bed, I can't get comfy at all so had to give in. 

Going to go and walk the dog now even though I completely can't be arsed. Madcat I'm with you today I feel completely scunnered with being pregnant, with life in general actually :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly where do you get your crosswords? Marine sodium chloride? :rofl:

I'm very excited about having access after all this time, I've already looked up research on castor oil. :lol:

I've eaten a spot of lunch now. Watching Casualty. Got nappies in the wash. It's gorgeous out! Will walk Jess then either sit and relax in the garden or wash up and then sit and relax. Really warm for being cloudier.


----------



## molly85

matts mum does them and relies on us to finish them. the answer was sea salt if you woundered.

I am dressed and eatting toast. feel like i have been kicked in the nuts so won't be moving far. hmm matts awake


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I'm having a terrible day. Seems like everything is going wrong. I have a migrane from hell, the dogs pooped in the kitchen and then walked through it and I had to clean all of it up (DH is at work) and LO has not kicked ALL morning even after I ate. I'm more worried sick about the last one. I called DH and he said that he's probably just resting, but with everything else I don't want to take any risks.....he said to call him back if he hasn't moved by 4pm. :cry: I feel like such a moan and I'm just so so sick. :-(

:hugs: to everyone for putting up with me, lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie I would be worried too. Can you pop to your local MW unit and get a trace done? It might reassure you? Or can you call your consultant for advice :hugs:

Never apologize, thats what we're here for


----------



## molly85

what ozzie tell him to poke it ring ya midwife see if she can get to you with a doppler, daft man should know better. Eugh bending is not fun picking up after mols yesterday nearly did me a mischief.

Great matt just made me laughed and I spilt tea all obver the quilt I thought I was ok but no I have tea all over my nice clean white tops grrr


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Just as I was going to phone, I received a good hard kick to the ribs and I'm sobbing my eyes out now. How is it he knows when I'm worried and knows to give me a little nudge to let me know he's ok? :cry:

Good news! Got a moses basket last night and I can't wait to see LO in it :) The cat was again very curious about it but she got a firm bap to the head and won't go in it now. :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Ah ozzie:hugs:
Try eat something full of sugar and see if it gets him moving.I'm sure he's just havin a wee doze,but give hospital a call if you're worried.xxxxx

I am feeling so completely lazy too girls,thank god I had nesting a couple months ago so got all the baby stuff ready!
My very close friend who lives a couple of hrs away was calling up tomorrow,and I am feeling so completely unmotivated to do anything I was actually delighted when I told her we were all ill and she said she didn't wanna risk bringing her 2 kiddies up.
Phew,now I don't have to clean the house and make nice dinner and stuff!!
My housework is slowly slipping,but I know when d day gets closer nesting will prob kick in again so in the meantime I'm just chilling!


----------



## molly85

lol molly has been put in everything except the cot as she might like it a bit to much


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Ozzie, he was probably still because you've been so busy with stuff. A rest and glugging down an icy drink should do the trick. Glad he's moved now.

I'm at the river with the dog. It's so warm and lovely! Think the garden and an ice lolly might need to come first when I get back.

Oh and Molly, I got the crossword answer! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

thought you might. was funny though as his mum does these a lot and hadn't got it.

Well matts all pleased with his feeling abby only 2 months later than anyone elses OH's


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i managed to have a doze in the end, somewhere between 1pm and 3pm i think, on the couch, slept thru neighbours anyway. still tired though:haha::shrug:

then i had get out in the garden and hurridly bring all my clothes in the from line as it had started to rain without me realising.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that bugs me when that happens. Usually happens while you are in the bath or shower and then you're trying to retrieve the washing while in a towel or dressing gown :haha:

I walked the dog and have cleaned the bathroom and I'm knackered again. Now going to attempt the crossword.


----------



## molly85

lol mairne sodium chloride is sea salt

oh ifits wet I just leave til it stops


----------



## gilz82

:rofl: I mean the crossword from Sunday paper Molly but if that question comes up at least I know the answer now :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad your oh finally felt Abby Molly!

I walked the dog then as the sun had gone in I did the washing up and kitchen then hung nappies out. Have neighbours on now. Debating yoga. It's somewhere else requiring money and a drive and not sure I can be arsed! But it's going to be there the next two weeks as well (or maybe Easter...). Bah I'll miss it if I don't go but I'm tiiiireeeeeddd.


----------



## molly85

you will and you like it. I have just cooked and eatten jalfrazie with some help from patacks. way to much rice. thats not a baby under my ribs its my stomach lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh I just had curry flavour micro noodles for dinner. They were so yummy even though I know they are complete crap. 

I posted a thread in baby club about babies born at 36 weeks. There seem to be lots of girls who've had babies at that age and they've all done pretty well. The typical problems seem to be jaundice and weight loss after being born. I feel slightly reassured about things thanks to that :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh I just had curry flavour micro noodles for dinner. They were so yummy even though I know they are complete crap.
> 
> I posted a thread in baby club about babies born at 36 weeks. There seem to be lots of girls who've had babies at that age and they've all done pretty well. The typical problems seem to be jaundice and weight loss after being born. I feel slightly reassured about things thanks to that :thumbup:

i dont think 36 weeks is a bad time really if need be, its only 1 week off full term isnt it?. 
I was born with jaundice btw......and look at me!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## gilz82

It definitely not bad time wise Madcat I just wanted to get a realistic picture of the typical complications that come up if any. 

I was jaundiced when I was born too. I was well overcooked though, I was more than a fortnight late :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So today I got the news that my mum is pregnant! she is 13 weeks!

As far as I was aware she didn't want anymore children and she had a sterilisation....She then went onto tell us she paid £5k to get it reversed!

So I am having a baby brother or sister! And my son who will be it's Nephew will be older than him/her!

They are keeping the news to themselves until they have had the combined blood results back for the DS test as she is 41 so her is she classed as high risk for DS....

Bit of a shocker but I am happy I will have another younger brother/sister....

Strange thing is when I am due she will be around 6 months pregnant.

In other news....I feel really fat!

Happy 27 Weeks to me though! - 3rd Trimester Day!​


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh wow Sofie, thats a weird one, have you had to get your head around that one?, i take it you have a young mum (as appossed to mine). mother and daughter both pregnant!:wacko: congrats on your new sibling!!

Gilz, i was put under one of those lights with a strange facemask on for my jaundice, i must have looked a right odd colour!...........Ive just read the replies to your post,nothing too scary in there!!


----------



## gilz82

Congrats on third tri Sofie and your new brother or sister :dance:

Yeah Madcat I'm sure we both looked really pretty under the uv light with our shades on. 

Beau has obviously decided my bump is where he wants to sleep today. Not bad enough I've got a baby inside squishing me now I've got a two stone beagle too!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/b1508df9.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

madcatwoman said:


> Oh wow Sofie, thats a weird one, have you had to get your head around that one?, i take it you have a young mum (as appossed to mine). mother and daughter both pregnant!:wacko: congrats on your new sibling!!
> 
> Gilz, i was put under one of those lights with a strange facemask on for my jaundice, i must have looked a right odd colour!...........Ive just read the replies to your post,nothing too scary in there!!

I have to say I was very shocked when she told me....and is she 41

But this is her third marriage and they have been together for 10 years and my step dad has always wanted children but my mum was reluctant but eventually she decided she would like another child...

It of a shocker but a nice one at that :thumbup:​


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Sofie, thats a weird one, have you had to get your head around that one?, i take it you have a young mum (as appossed to mine). mother and daughter both pregnant!:wacko: congrats on your new sibling!!
> 
> Gilz, i was put under one of those lights with a strange facemask on for my jaundice, i must have looked a right odd colour!...........Ive just read the replies to your post,nothing too scary in there!!
> 
> I have to say I was very shocked when she told me....and is she 41
> 
> But this is her third marriage and they have been together for 10 years and my step dad has always wanted children but my mum was reluctant but eventually she decided she would like another child...
> 
> It of a shocker but a nice one at that :thumbup:​Click to expand...

Am glad you are happy Sofie and looking forward to it. I am 41, and although I feel 200 at the moment all has been pretty well in this pregnancy, given my age. I wish you both well :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofie, thats a young mum you have:thumbup:. i used to get teased in school for having old'er parents!

Loving the photo gilz, i bet he's great company!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Right now he's useless company he's curled up in my lap snoring like an old goat inside :haha:

I am so glad I have him though, I think it would've been much worse when my OH started working away from home if I didn't have the dog.


----------



## molly85

Wow sophie you went down with one sister and now might have another one on the way. Our family is made up of mum/daughter pairings like that obviously more normal than I thought.

Gilz bubs is prob moving about molly does that when abby is fidgeting and its damn uncomfortable


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh yeh, i think you really benifit from having a dog esp with your OH working away. Thats all my cats do is curl up on me, although one is a bit nutty and likes to pull his fluffy toys around the house in his mouth(partly dragging them on the floor) and he makes sucha racket doing so, really loud meowing-but even thats nice when my DH is away.


----------



## gilz82

Yeah animals are great company even though they are hairy buggers :haha:

Feeling quite nervous about the hospital tomorrow but scan first so that's something to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow Sofie what a surprise! Congrats all round. My Mum is 63 (I think!) so I'd be pretty shook up if she announced a pregnancy! Though MIL (who is in her late 40s) announced she'd had a miscarriage when I was pregnant with Byron and that they were TTC but that seems to have gone out of fashion for them in the end. She has, sadly, always been about competing with us. When we got engaged she got engaged soon after and had to get married first. She's a bit odd...

Your dog is such a cutie Gilz.

I went to yoga. It was good. DH is baking potatoes (well, not actively) and I've just remembered that I have to finish off the birth plan and email to the SoM this evening ready for her to hit the roof (possibly) tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

oh yay, ours was really quick gilz but the heart and organ check were ok. How you girls with possible baby issues can survive is beyond me.


----------



## molly85

ohhh spud sounds nice. I want to eat something just cant decide what


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz, your pic is so cute with Beau snuggling up on your bump. My LO wiggles around when it hears the cat purring at the side of me.

Hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow. Is the 36 weeks delivery a def? not sure if I missed a post been trying to catch up.

PB - hope all goes well tomorrow with your meeting :hugs:

Hope all the poorly boys are picking up - sounds like there is alot going around both in england and ireland!


----------



## molly85

loopy help, what might the aneathetist say ref not having stuff like morphine?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just ate too much spag bol :sick: Uggggghhhhhh it was soooooooo good though


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks loopy, I'm not having a meeting fortunately but she was planning on circulating the birth plan tomorrow ready for my turning 37 weeks on Thursday so as I've had it since Thursday I really need to get it back to her!

What's the scan checking tomorrow Gilz? Good luck for it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Appointment at the hospital tomorrow :wacko:

I think, PB, what threw me about that doll was the vest with the flower nipples and the price, lol.


----------



## molly85

Ozzieshunni said:


> I think, PB, what threw me about that doll was the vest with the flower nipples and the price, lol.

pardon?

did I miss something?


----------



## gilz82

Peanut the scan tomorrow is to check growth and positioning. If he's still breech, which I'm sure he is, this is the point they were sure that he'd no longer have space to turn. 

Loopy they've said that 36 weeks will definitely be the latest he arrives. If the protien thing gets worse it could be earlier but I don't really want to think about that so I'm trying to think positive thoughts that it'll be 36 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I think, PB, what threw me about that doll was the vest with the flower nipples and the price, lol.
> 
> pardon?
> 
> did I miss something?Click to expand...

:rofl: Thread I posted in Pregnancy Club about a breastfeeding doll for girls.


----------



## molly85

dear god is there a picture i'm coming to look


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I think, PB, what threw me about that doll was the vest with the flower nipples and the price, lol.
> 
> pardon?
> 
> did I miss something?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Thread I posted in Pregnancy Club about a breastfeeding doll for girls.Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? :lol:


----------



## molly85

i found it and had to comment. over priced lump of trash that it is lol.

is your troll friend over there?


----------



## pinkclaire

I am a huge fat mess lol :haha:

Oh the BF doll, this comes up quite often on bnb and will end up in an arguement!


----------



## molly85

lol pink iwanted to lay into them gah i have stepped away after my first post. ahhhhhhhh.

you are not fat I do want to go to tesco to buy doughnuts now wahhhhh. bloody hairy bikers


----------



## pinkclaire

OK I just measured myself out of curiosity and I am exactly the same as with James on that fundal thing. I feel huge though, think its cos I'm rounder this time if that makes sense?

I'm going to take a pic in a bit!

I just watched supersize vs superskinny and just want to eat everything lol


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> loopy help, what might the aneathetist say ref not having stuff like morphin
> 
> soz Molly been having massive argument with OH for last hour or so. Yet another weekend gone by with jack shit done. living on a building site. cant get downstairs now with my bump as there is baby stuff piled up on the landing. but hey, he has downloaded a bunch of computer programmes and we now have windows 7 :growlmad: wow. that will be handy. not.
> 
> There are other analgesics available, some are non-morphine based but there are some that are similiar but may be better tolerated. Is it an allergy or a sensitivity to morphine thats the problem?
> 
> ps if not replying its because Round 2 has begun....its coming out of the shower soon. Have a clothes horse stood on his side of the bed next to me as we speak as he has 'nowhere else to put it' as I have asked him to move moses basket off landing so I can get downstairs without nearly falling down. Arse.


----------



## molly85

oh wasn't just me then pink. i recorded the hairy bikers so i could watch that. insane. i was eatting crackers and cheese through it lol


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Peanut the scan tomorrow is to check growth and positioning. If he's still breech, which I'm sure he is, this is the point they were sure that he'd no longer have space to turn.
> 
> Loopy they've said that 36 weeks will definitely be the latest he arrives. If the protien thing gets worse it could be earlier but I don't really want to think about that so I'm trying to think positive thoughts that it'll be 36 weeks :thumbup:

I hope all goes well, he has been thriving in there anyway despite everything . sure he will be fine :hugs: good luck , and I hope if they have the urine results all is good or at least allowing him to cook a bit longer :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy sorry you are having a fight with you OH :hugs:

Claire I'm sure your bump is a perfect size, now that you mention it though no one has measured my fundal height for weeks. I'm getting the impression they don't care anymore.


----------



## molly85

lol loopy, i know taht one. me - will you do poop run matt - yes me- goes out/work matt - washes up me - have you done poop? matt - no but I washed up


i can tolerate teh stuff doesn't hit the sides at all morphine is out as is codiene based meds. the pharmasist at work thought it was freakish as I haven't used it before that 1 episode nor have i used recreationally


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie there is a vid somewhere online advertising that doll and top. I think it's in Spanish. And yeah Pink, I've already come across it a few times on BnB too.

Sorry about your argument loopy. Hope you can make up soon. Men are pains.

Godd luck tomorrow Gilz and Ozzie. I've got aquanatal and my Mum here so no doubt will be run off my feet and won't have time to check in much! :dohh:

Night all.


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck gilz and Ozzie!

Loopy I just realised how close our dates are! My original EDD was the same as yours!

Sorry about your argument, men are wayyyy to laid back sometimes! 

Pb your so close to your 37 week goal now!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all..


Gilz, hope im not too late in wishing you good luck for the hospital today, enjoy the scan though and let us know how you get on:thumbup:

I think i came to the end of my rope last night.
Didnt get any sleep, the pain in my hips,bump ache, 4 loo trips, heartburn finally broke me good& proper as i found myself crying like a baby at 5.30am,while my DH snoozed away. So i think ive reached my limit after these last few months. I did try to sit up but then i had problems with my tail bone too so im up and might as well have breakfast and do some house work.

Have parent craft class at 4 today. I also have to see my MW/consultant on monday aparently about my GBS(not sure what they want me there for though).


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madcat honey I'm so sorry your night was that bad :hugs: really wish I now just had a magic wand so I could fix all of our pregnancy problems. 

How are you feeling about the GBS, do you think you've got all the information you need to make decisions about it?


----------



## madcatwoman

I knew this pregnancy lark would be uncomfortable towards the end, but i was a little bit green behind the ears as i never expected the nights to be so painful i must admit.

Im happy with the normal GBS protocol, id have to go on antiBiotics when my waters go, spoke to the midwife last night. 
My dad does have a severe allergy to penicillin however, i wasnt sure if ive had penicillin before(and whether it could be a problem for me) so i called into the docs yesterday, in my notes it says i have never had penicillin but i have had medication derived from that group of medicine, so im assuming i'll be ok with it -but thats the only thing i feel i need to speak to them about really.


----------



## gilz82

Hopefully the penicillin allergy won't affect you then if you've had other antibiotics of the same strain. 

Are you looking forward to parenting class, I can't remember if you enjoyed last weeks or not :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: madcat! I know how you feel. James was a awful sleeper ehh he was younger and as I was bf it was always me up with him. My DH wouldn't even stir and just be next to us fast asleep, I used to cry a lot in the middle of the night through sheer exhaustion and jealousy!

Damn it I've just reeminded my self how bad the newborn stage is :haha:


----------



## gilz82

I bet you wish you hadn't remembered that Claire :haha:

I'm sure it's totally worth it!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madcat. I was just the same with Byron. I found though that once it got to the stage of sitting and weeping I would feel better for a few days. I was still so sick too and it got worse again in the final weeks so I had all that nausea while I was awake in agony all night! Have you tried sleeping elsewhere? I found our foam mattress on the sofa bed was so much better because there were no lumps and no bed springs. Even the settee was better for the reduction in lumps.

Lol pink. I slept quite a bit better last night and woke earlier so got back to sleep. Byron was in with us and also awake with open eyes in the dark for a while. This morning DH said he'd had a really bad night and when the alarm went off his heart sank as he thought about a newborn added to the mix! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Im glad to hear you got to this stage as well peanut wqith Byron, maybe i should just stay on the couch all night, we dont have any curtains(yet) in there mind(the living room) so it'll get light in their quite early but then i guess it cant be anyworse than it is now. It wouldnt be so bad if DH didnt like these rock'ard mattress's (i love it when we would stay in a hotel with really soft beds!).

Pinkclaire, im so glad im going to be bottle feeding, and we're going to be taking it in turn, after these last few months id be a wreck if i had to do what you did.

Gilz, last weeks class was ok,this weeks is supposed to be about pain relief(how apt!), theres another hospital tour after that which i can do if i want-already been there once though, no BFing classes mentioned as of yet.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all.
Madcat:hugs:
I'm hoping baby b makes an early appearance for you,and you're put out of your misery:hugs:

Wow sofie,thats mental but lovely news!!
My mam is 62 so couldn't imagine a situation like that,your mam is only 6yrs older than me!!!

Gilz and ozzie good luck for today,hope you both get good news!xxx:hugs:

Mmmm,can't remember what else I was gonna write!!!


----------



## vbaby3

I woke at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep,but it wasn't my body,it was my mind in a panic coz we still have no name for our girl!!!lol!!!!!

Pink there was many a night I sat crying at stupid o'clock in the morning when doing night feeds,or they were just being restless.It really takes its toll after a while!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I think am a little late :dohh: but wanted to wish Gilz and ozzie gooduck for their appointments/scans :kiss:

madcat am in the same boat as you :cry: DH got miffed with me in the night because when I roll from one side to the other albeit I have to roll onto my back first to switch sides to re-adjust the weight I cant help but cry out in pain because I honestly feel like am been torn in two :sad2: Am comfy on my king size duvet under the bottom sheet and I seem to be comfy on my pillows right now its the turning am really struggling with and lying in one position is downright impossible as everything just goes numb. This morning was the last straw when DH decided to complain :hissy: frankly he should try been me or us :trouble: Silly man!!!!!!!!!! He told me to sleep in and he spoke with Oliver about been a good boy and letting Mummy lay in for a while.....I woke up at 9.45am an whole hour after DH left for work :shock: The troll will have me hung drawn and quartered :rofl: Oliver was lovely bless him I came down to see he had been playing `shops` with his till and shopping stuff and he has ceebeebies on :) Hes such a sweetie and I feel a tad better albeit all stiff :wacko:

vbaby and pink I was there too crying in the middle of the night probably more PND than lack of DH helping though sadly :sad1:

Sofie I commented in your journal hon

Loopy :hugs: all I can say is MEN :trouble: they really do not get it :hissy:

Well I wasnt around last night because we had a little problem with the laptop or more likely the disc to which we had all our photos saved to :cry: A few months back DH striped the laptop and re-loaded all software as we had some sort of virus :thumbup: We saved all our photos to disc....we bought the camera a few years back so we had all Olivers birthday, christmas photos on there along with our honeymoon photos and you know days trips out and such basically our life in photos :) Well I loaded the disc to print a few out to complete Olivers 5yr scrapbook and well the disc somehow decided to delete all its contents :cry: I was distraught I dont care about anything else in life but photos are important to me :( DH had a look and after about half hour he found them all still stored on the `old` laptop profile :wohoo: Hes such a IT genius but then thats his job :rofl: He reckons the disc is fooked so hes buying new discs to re-store them all :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just wanted to tell you all about Olivers 5yrs scrapbook :)

Well when we had Olivers 1st portrait done after his birth in hospital they gave us a small 5yr journal as part of the photography package :) basically you put photos in there of babys 1st five christmas` and birthdays and his 1st day at pre-school/nursery and then school. You can also keep track of his immunisations and stuff in there. I had already bought a `babys journal` which sort of starts from pregnancy through to labour and then in goes into more detail about babys favourite foods, 1st teeth, christening and so much more for you to record the details as appropriate however I found there was no place to stick momentos in either of these journals so I bought one of those 12x12 scrapbooks they come with plastic wallets with paper inserts and for the last five years I have collected momentos from every holiday, day out, birthday party etc and have created a page for each celebration I added a nursery page, a school page, a world cup page, a 1st pair of shoes page, a first train journey page....you name it I have created a page for it :lol: I have included pictures and dates of everything too :thumbup: 

So Oliver has a quick 5yr snapshot journal, a journal about my pregnancy and his toddler stages and a 5yr scrapbook which contains information about everything he has ever done in his first 5yrs.....I have a pregnancy journal for Charlie which I have been writing and Charlie has exactly the same pregnancy and toddler journal as Oliver which I have also been writing in and this morning Charlies scrapbook arrived in the mail :dance: So now Olivers is just about complete (I have one more thing to add to it!) I am now ready to start Charlies :thumbup:

I think these journals will be a great momento once the boys are older to look back on because am sure they wont remember half of the things they did when they were little :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw thats a lovely idea madly,unfortunately phots are about the only thing I have kept and organized,plus I have my video camera and have caught most special moments on it!
What a good wee boy letting you have a lie in!!!
I'm the exact same trying to turn over in bed,I'm full on crying out and moaning and it takes a good couple of minutes just to get on my back,and then another couple to get onto the other side!my pelvis feels like splitting too.
Dh is well behaved and has not given out about this!!!!He would be in big trouble if he did!!

How did oliver get on at doctors yesterday?


Well dh has just rang,that course he needs to do for work is the 11th of april.It starts at 9 in the morning until about 5.He would normally travel down and stay the night before but said he will wait and leave at 4.30am on the morning of the course,and travel on home afterwards so will be home by 10pm.A very long day for him,he will be wrecked,but glad he understands I shouldn't be left alone overnight.
so now operation baby evacuation is put off for another few days lol!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby :hugs:

Oliver has a viral infection and a sore right ear although I think he will be fine to return to school tomorrow hes just a tad snotty :( The Dr said to send him today as hes fine in himself but we decided to give it one more day :thumbup:

Oh tell me about DH working away :nope: Am not happy at all that hes off next week :( It was suppose to be tuesday overnight and back wednesday but now its wednesday overnight and back late thursday am just hoping Charlie waits for Daddy :thumbup: and you describe exactly how I feel when turning over in bed :dohh: I sort of roll from side to back to `re-adjust` the weight before rolling onto opposite side its like a HUGE mission just to turn over and OMG the pain :cry:

Thought I would share this video nabbed from Sweet_Alidas journal :rofl:

https://video.yahoo.com/watch/3052143/8709001


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So heres my birthplan (I posted in my journal also!) please can you ladies read and give me comments :thumbup: DH thinks it sounds stroppy but I think it gets to the point :thumbup: I dont want to come across as stroppy but I want Charlies delivery `my way` if theres a chance :thumbup:

My Birth Plan!

As labour starts.....Tens Machine, paracetamol, a bath and walking/standing as much as possible.

Once I go into hospital&#8230;..again using the Tens Machine but also using gravity ie standing, walking, crouching, kneeling, birth ball etc I only want to lay down when it comes to delivering him. 

I want gas & air in the way of pain relief if I feel I need it but nothing else unless there is a real reason for me to be given something else however I remain open-minded where pain relief is concerned.

I want internals to be kept to an absolute minimum and I want to be kept informed at all points especially if any problems should arise. I want any problems explained properly to me and I don&#8217;t want to be fobbed off. I want to feel I am actually involved in having my baby and I don&#8217;t want to feel railroaded into making a decision I don&#8217;t agree with. 

Once my baby is born my husband would like to cut the cord and I would like him wrapped and passed to me as soon as possible. I would like the injection to deliver my placenta and the injection to reduce heavy bleeding after my baby`s birth (sorry unsure of the names of these injections!)

I am happy for my baby to have the Vitamin K injection. My baby will be formula fed (we have our own milk and bottle supplies with us!) because I cannot breast feed due to breast reduction surgery please do not push the point of breast feeding. Should my baby be taken to Neonatal unit for any reason I do not want my baby given a dummy/soother.

If my labour goes to plan and there are no problems with myself or my baby I would like to go home as soon as possible.


----------



## vbaby3

Sounds perfect to me madly and not stroppy at all!!
I haven't done 1,and doubt it would be looked at if I did!!
Me and dh know what I do and don't want,and I certaintly amn't afraid to be vocal about it!!
I just really hoping for a fast 1,when I literally have only time for some gas and air and possibly pethidine and then just push her out!!
Similar to orans except without the being left crying and labouring alone without drugs and without dh, until I was ready to push!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, didn't get to sleep until close to 4am :-( We leave in an hour for the hospital. Good thoughts :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck Ozzie :hugs: sorry you had a crap night too :(

vbaby am not sure that mine will be taken note of but its there :thumbup: am a little worried about DH cause he still has `scars` from Olivers birth so its a sort of refresher for him iykwim but I`m also not afraid to be VERY vocal this time either :lol: DH does know what I want and we have discussed this in great length so am sure he wont forget cause he knows am relying on him too but you never know so I thought I would write it down just incase :)


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck again ozzie,update us when you can.xxxxx

You're right to have it there in writing madly,I have everything crossed that you're gonna have such a quick labour this time you won't have time to scratch yourself lol!!!!
My 2 couldn't have been any more different,so just think positively,I have never heard of anyone say their 2nd was harder than their 1st.
Lets just hope you don't have slow labour for days 1st,I think thats waht f*cks you up,going into full blown labour completely exhausted coz you haven't slept in a few days.
Happened to me with shay,but not with oran.
Your body knows what its at this time,I just know both you and peanut are gonna be shocked and delighted at the difference.xxxx


----------



## molly85

Good luck Ozzie.

Looks good madly, the physios suggested having a plan a - z like ventouse and c section plans. i'll prob do some thing like this with matt next week or once I've seen the pain doctor person.

Well some delight fired up a neumatic drill this morning so kind of them. I slept but not for as long as I would have liked. Hugs to you girls that get far less sleep than me.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby :hugs: thank you so much I really do hope so BUT I am open-minded after Olivers delivery iykwim :thumbup:

We watched OBEM last night and I think DH found it difficult because the programme was heavily weighted around neonatal esp the little boy who had sugar level problems.... he made a few comments which made me think its still hurts for him too :sad1: I suppose although if Charlies birth is a better experience we cant right Olivers birth with his it might allow us to see Olivers in a different light I dont know :shrug: I am thinking we will probably always `hurt` over Olivers birth and I dont suppose to a certain extent we will ever get over it :nope: Am determined to be positive this time because I know it my last time and I know it can be different for us all :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooh ta Molly missed happy for ventuose but not forceps from my birth plan :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm back :wave:

Scan went well the jellybean is still a very squished little breech baby, head under my ribs on the right, bum in my pelvis and feet tucked round on the left handside. It's almost definite that he won't be able to turn now. His estimated weight is 5lb 4oz so he's a good size so I reckon he should be about 7lbs by 36 weeks. 

I saw a consultant who wasn't my consultant, she was basically a bitch gave me loads of attitude about why I was on so many painkillers and why were they thinking of delivering the baby early etc. She actually said to me "if you were my patient you'd be waiting til 39 weeks" I nicely replied thank goodness I'm not your patient then!!

My 24hr pee collection had over 2g of protien in it which is over 4 times the normal level. They are just going to keep an eye on it as my blood pressure has gone back to it's normal super low self. 

Got my own consultant next week so hopefully she'll be able to tell me what the plan of attack is for the next few weeks.


----------



## molly85

you ddnt text me that. i really should do some fortune telling. Brilliant when they don't read your notes isn't it.


----------



## gilz82

It was too long for a text Molly but yeah it was slightly weird when you said that too. Thankfully my own consultant has a slightly more realistic view on things so she won't be leaving me to suffer until 39 weeks.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG Gilz what a consultant :trouble: pretty much like the one I got over the growth scans urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh honestly....love your retort though :thumbup: fxed your appointment next week is more productive!


----------



## molly85

yup monster baby coming out arse end first does not sound good I think madly can vouch for that one. 

Rainy day here I have done no house work so how does my livingroom look ok????? i have 4 shirts winking at me to be ironed and some laundry and washing up to sort what the hell has happened?


----------



## gilz82

There will be no bum first babies coming out of my lady garden Molly, they won't let you try a breech delivery at my hospital and to be honest it's just something else that could go wrong so I dont think I'd try it even if I was allowed to. 

Don't do the ironing, ironing is evil :grr: I did all of ours the other day, I'm hoping I don't need to do anymore for while :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The thing is Ladies I did really well (even if I do say so myself) I was fully dilated and pushed for over an hour on just my tens machine and gas & air....it was what happened after that that was just plain wrong :sad1: It would have been a text book albeit long slow labour but I coped well... the team looking after me made several mistakes least of all not realising my baby was in the WRONG postion to be delivered and that although I had the urge to push it was premature because I wasnt totally fully dilated I still had the rim :( so everytime I pushed Oliver bashed his head into my pelvis which resulted in his head swelling (you may have heard it mentioned on obem about premature pushing!) I was never going to get him out :nope: So it was epidural time so I didnt feel the need to push to allow his head to de-swell and to see if he would turn....might I add I lost count of the amount of internals I was given so one mistake never mind two should have never happened :nope:

Ladies I think if I can get through it so can any of you Ladies....we are a strong bunch us grads :kiss:


----------



## vbaby3

What a silly bitch of a consultant gilz!
I can't understand how someone who trained as a consultant in this field does not have sympathy towards what your poor body is going through!
On a good note though,wow jellybean is a great size,and the fact they're leaving you til nxt wk is another wk of growth for him,so you'll be definately 34wks before any major decision is made,34 wks is pretty good going:happydance:


----------



## molly85

lol i have a little imagine of you sat on the hospital bed saying nope never he is not coming out of there like that.the ironing is matts work shirts and he has some genetic problem that means it is beyond him how to iron a shirt. I think its the Y chromasone personally. how am i hungry again I only ate breakfast at midday. Damn child is going to get all heavy at this rate.

Think i'll have toast and soup.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs:

Vbaby the longer he stays in there the better that's for sure :thumbup: 

So taking my jellybean out of the equation who do we think will be the first grad to have a baby. Can't believe so many of you girls are term this week. Jealous much? yes I think so :blush:


----------



## molly85

im still with peanut, plus claire will be in before me as will loopy


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, isnt turning over one side to the other just horrible, aside from the pain the bump just feels like its going sufforcate all our organs at the time.
I thinking i might try the couch tonight:growlmad:
I did manage to get an hours kip on the couch while watching This Morning, so thats better than nothing.

Gilz, that wasnt such a bad outcome from your hospital visit today, the weight of jellybean is very good, ok the protien not so good, by the sounds of it theyre just going to keep an eye on you for now and play it by ear.


----------



## vbaby3

I think madly 1st,then peanut,then madcat then me!!!
I'll don't mind waiting til last,I think i'm the least miserable of the 4 of us!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Really?, would you let me go before you Vbaby?, thats really kind:thumbup:, then again, this is my 1st - could be last:cry:


----------



## gilz82

I take it you aren't feeling like you'll fancy doing this again then Madcat? Maybe once Baby b is here you'll forget all about the sore hips and everything else.


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> Really?, would you let me go before you Vbaby?, thats really kind:thumbup:, then again, this is my 1st - could be last:cry:

yes lovie,I would let you go before me,you sound so sad:cry:
Lots of ladies go early with all their babies,so you never know.xxxx


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, i only ever wanted one anyway, that was plan, i know i could change my mind, but these last few months havent helped!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Really?, would you let me go before you Vbaby?, thats really kind:thumbup:, then again, this is my 1st - could be last:cry:
> 
> yes lovie,I would let you go before me,you sound so sad:cry:
> Lots of ladies go early with all their babies,so you never know.xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs:I'll owe you one if i do!!:haha:

aye, it was last night really, just the straw that broke the camels back i think, i'll get back on the wagon after today!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

baby number2 might be very different as well. Says teh insane womanwho went into this planning more than 1 eeekk.

Anyone seen the lovely looking recipes on sainsbury website, they look quite easy to. Being on a budget I think matts going to be eatting a lot of pasta lol


----------



## gilz82

I couldn't remember hon if you wanted more than one baby. It's ok you and I can sit back and enjoy all the other grads babies like Peanuts 3rd and Molly's 2nd when they get round to them :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Start eviction process now madcat.
You doing rlt?have a look at epo too,lots of ladies on here seem to use it.
Then semen!!!some lovin' for dh and stick your legs in the air and let it bathe your cervix,as often as possible!
And then orgasms!(diy if need be he he he!!!)
plenty of walking,as much as your sore hips/pelvis will allow.
None of these things can do any harm!so crack on!!!


----------



## molly85

Vbaby you stole my ideas lol I was gnna use the 101 soft cups I have left to really keep it up there and reduce mess lol. This baby went in with soft cups it may just come out that way lol.

I think claire has teh right idea back to back babies but I may change my mond in 2 months lol


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Start eviction process now madcat.
> You doing rlt?have a look at epo too,lots of ladies on here seem to use it.
> Then semen!!!some lovin' for dh and stick your legs in the air and let it bathe your cervix,as often as possible!
> And then orgasms!(diy if need be he he he!!!)
> plenty of walking,as much as your sore hips/pelvis will allow.
> None of these things can do any harm!so crack on!!!

no im not doing rlt, do think its worth it??.
I was saying to Gilz, im not sure my poor body could manage any lovin right now, i'll give the DIY a go though!.
Im ok walking as long as ive got my band on,i make sure i get out every day apart from today as its been raining!. im gona crack on with all i can!

Gilz, i like the thought of us sitting back while the others carry on making babies!:thumbup:

right, im going to make DH's lunch for tomorrow then im off to parentcraft class, i dont feel like but im going anyway.

and i promise you all i'll be a chirpier person tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

easter egg on the way home.


----------



## vbaby3

Claire is a very brave lady lol!!!
It was always on the cards for us to have a small gap,but I really didn't feel ready to even consider trying again til shay was 1.
We did have a miscarriage in between the boys,and the baby I lost would have been born when shay was 17months,once shay hit 17months the terrible 2's were out in force,and I wondered how I would have coped had i not lost that baby.
I'm sure I would have been fine,but for us the 26 month gap we had between the boys worked out well.
We would have tried sooner for this lo but I had bad smears and had to get treatment so put baby making on the back burner for a yr,we were so blessed to get pregnant on our 1st attempt!

Wait and see how you feel is my advice,there's no rush to make a decision,and I think your body really does need time to get used to being not pregnant for a while.
Though I have friends who have tiny gaps between their kids,its was the right thing for them.For me a slightly bigger gap was better!


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat when I say sweet lovin for dh,I literally mean lie there or bend over and let him at it lol!!!!I have no energy for love making!!I just want his semen lol!!!!

rlt is supposed to help ripen cervix and make the pushing part of labour easier apparently.
I was only pushing 35 mins with shay,that was 1st baby and WITH an epidural so pretty good going,with oran I was 6 mins pushing.
I'll never know if my body would have done that anyhow without the rlt,but I don't think there's any possible negatives to taking it, so worth a try.
I'm not gonna bother with epo,only coz I know I will prob go into labour myself but if this was my 1st and I wanted him out I would certaintly research it.I don't really know much about it to be honest.


----------



## molly85

I'm going to look at castor oil to I think its roughly any thing to give you the squits so works like a hot curry lol. senna sounds far more enjoyable then I just have to have a liquid diet. 

vbaby I will of course be waiting to find out my mum said 3 years I was like er no thanks I need to be working so that would have me on reduced hours for way to long. 
Right after Madlys inspiration I have pen and paper so ill try this birthplan stuff, at the rate I am going i will be on gas and air with paracetamol the aneathatist will never hget to see me.


----------



## gilz82

vbaby3 said:


> Madcat when I say sweet lovin for dh,I literally mean lie there or bend over and let him at it lol!!!!I have no energy for love making!!I just want his semen

Vbaby :rofl: almost choked on my tea reading that!


----------



## vbaby3

I hear castor oil can be particularly nasty molly,and can cause baby to poo.I think I just read a thread on it yesterday.Have a look into it before you try it,again its something I know anything about.maybe a vindaloo will have the same affect but safer!
You'll know when the time is right for you to ttc no2,you might be ready straight after.

Madcat,I've also read clary sage oil is good?you could put some in your bath.


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> vbaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Madcat when I say sweet lovin for dh,I literally mean lie there or bend over and let him at it lol!!!!I have no energy for love making!!I just want his semen
> 
> Vbaby :rofl: almost choked on my tea reading that!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
Sorry for my bluntness!!!but its the truth!!!!!I don't even want kissing!!!!lol


----------



## gilz82

No need to apolgise hon I think your honesty is fantastic!!

Whoever was talking about castor oil I've read really bad stuff about that. Think I may have read the same thread as you Vbaby


----------



## molly85

i'll have a proper look before i shovel it down my neck lol.

can't have hot chillies as it's a possible allergen to me lol. really with my digestive track a pint of milk migh do it and be far healthier. 

All we want me for is their semen lol. Matt keeps complaining he hasn't got any since august last year cheeky sod, the first time post :bfp: hurt like hell and now I just can't be arsed lol. I am prepping myself for the big push ie back to every day or other day like TTC eugh and I literally will just be lieing back and thinking of england or if i could squeeze in a quick nap lol.

Oh this plan has now turned in to a what Matt has to to do manual lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. Setting aside the consultant I'm glad things seem ok gilz and not too urgent.

Epo is for cervix ripening and can bs inserted or taken orally. Rlt is a uterine tonic so theoretically should strengthen the uterus. I looked up some Science on castor oil :lol: and found a couple of studies saying it maybe helps with induction but the side effects should be studied more (they had sample sizes of about 50 women so pretty rubbish) and another which had about 600 women that concluded it neither helped nor harmed. The baby pooing is usually a sign of distress and there's no knowing from anecdotes whether or not the mother wouldn't have had strong contractions or a distressed baby anyway or if indeed it was down to something else entirely. It's very easy to say I had 20 mins pushing it was rlt or my baby was distressed from the castor oil but without sufficient research (which there simply isn't) there's no knowing whether or not there's a real effect good or bad.

I'm not really up for trying to induce, my feeling is that babies come when they're ready but we'll see how I feel if I get to 42 weeks this time!

I was hoping for Byron and I to have a lovely nap together now but unfortunately he fell asleep on the way to toddler group so no such luck! I've hoovered upstairs and tidied the kitchen. Went to aquanatal. My mum is walking the dog for me. :D

Tomorrow I clean the bathroom and clean in the sitting room -trying to get the house respectable in stages ready for visitors of Friday. Oh! And I'm getting the homebirth kit Friday afternoon and the SoM has circulated the birth plan so we're on!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yeah and I wanted to add madcat that I totally felt like you, pain wise, last time and it has been do much better this time. Even the nausea hasn't been as bad right the way through. I have always wondered if it's because I wasn't quite a young thing. After about 24 your body is quite fixed and done with change so I wonder if having babies earlier makes it easier for the body to change. No evidence of course but clearly having done it once my body has found it much easier this time.


----------



## vbaby3

I think my pregnancies have gotten progressively easier too,even though I am at the ripe old age of 35!!

This baby is unbelievable.Only yesterday I was saying how she must have moved coz I could walk easily and painfree again,and my lady bits weren't swollen anymore.
Just stood to go loo there,walking with difficulty again,and swollen bits are back again!!!
GET YOUR HEAD OUT UNTIL YOU'RE READY TO BE BORN!!!

I'd be the same peanut as far as trying to get baby out.I'm doing rlt,and will do sex and orgasm as due date nears but I'm a firm believer in baby will come when its ready,and i don't really want to interfere with things.Its more likely to be straightforward if baby is ready!


----------



## gilz82

I think come 37 weeks a lot of girls will just want to feel like they are doing something. The RLT and EPO etc are an easy way for us to feel we are being proactive even if it's not really doing anything. 

I know for certain I'm not patient enough to go past 37 weeks and not at least try stuff so think personally I'd be taking everything I thought would make a difference :haha:

Oh I meant to say no one in the real world knows the sex of the jellybean, so can you please not mention it on Facebook. I just had to delete a comment from Bids incase anyone saw it :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with the `not inducing` Ladies and have been having rlt and will attempt sex should my hips and pelvis allow :thumbup:

Sadly madcat for me this pregancy has been far worse than Olivers :( esp the pelvis and hips and I was also diagnosed with SPD then :wacko: I now realise how easy his pregnancy was at least I managed to sleep :sad1: His labour was a real journey though so am hoping because the actual pregnancy has been the opposite so will the labour :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah and of course I cant sit still most days so an active life cleaning and walking should also help matters :winkwink:


----------



## vbaby3

I was actually happy to wait til I was due with oran then started with the sex and curries!!But I definately wasn't as uncomfortable and miserable as a lot of 40wk pregnant ladies!!
I actually had a hospital appointment 2 days after my due date with oran and they asked if I wanted a sweep and I said no,he'd come when he was ready!!!
So I must've been fairly relaxed about it!
I'm probably feeling a bit more impatient this time,will wait til dh goes for his training in limerick and then have some sweet lovin and see what happens.
Because I went overdue twice I'm really not expecting any different this time,so I suppose I just have the wk after easter in my head as when she'll be here.
I think if I went early I would be caught completely unawares!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was also relaxed with Oliver and wasnt even interested in giving him an eviction notice at 37wks my EDD was my goal and I was quite surprised to feel contractions 5days before he was due I wholely expected to go over due :shrug: This time I think he will come early because I know that an EDD of 29th April is just not possible :dohh: I know when ov was and also because of my :angel: so I just know its not possible unless my cycle played silly buggers that one month which would have different to the previous 6mths :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

I would definately be going by your original due date madly,you know when you ovulated.Charlie was just on the small side at your scan and then took a spurt i'd say!
If you went by their dates wasn't it working out you got your bfp at like 3dpo or something ridiculous like that!!


----------



## molly85

noooo to induction if possible I do not want my bits to rip becuase its all gone to fast, that seems to be one of the complications I have stuck in my head.

Matt is sod all use at birth plans. Arrive at hospital do as told and have baby is his plan he is twit sometimes. wishhe was the one who will be poked and prodded at.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Updated in my journal (trying to keep all the posts there so I have a record :))

Happily, there is no bad news to report! He's measuring about 28+5 (HAHAHA! I was right!!! I said he would be due June 18th and they said no, June 24th!) and his heart rate is holding :) Yay little man!


----------



## molly85

Well done ozzie keep him cooking. wish abby measured ahead midget child lol.


----------



## vbaby3

yay ozzie,thats great news!x


----------



## gilz82

Great news Ozzie :hugs: your little man is definitely a fighter.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great Ozzie! Will check out your journal in a bit. Boy is being a nightmare. Will not eat his tea.


----------



## sequeena

Yay Ozzie that's great news!! X


----------



## madcatwoman

thats good news ozzie:thumbup:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gilz82
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vbaby3
> Madcat when I say sweet lovin for dh,I literally mean lie there or bend over and let him at it lol!!!!I have no energy for love making!!I just want his semen
> 
> Vbaby almost choked on my tea reading that!
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bluntness!!!but its the truth!!!!!I don't even want kissing!!!!lol

:haha::haha::haha:that gave me my 1st smile of the day girls!!... ha ha "only want his semen"..:haha:....im sure the guys arent bothered fussing round with kissing either!.

went to my AN class, nothing i didnt already know really. Although ANOTHER MW said how shes not keen on babies being born into water(only for labouring), said shes seen babies taking in water and isnt keen on it.

i cant remember what else ive read on here now...:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

It sounds to me like your mws don't know how to keep the pool warm madcat! Maybe suggest they go on a course to brush up on their skills...

I'm a bit less cross. I felt sick but told dh I didn't want anything so he made me egg in pitta and tea to tide me over til after byron's bath and gave me a cuddle. He is going to be the best birth partner.

I'm inflating the pool as I type. Exciting!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies!

Ozzie and Gilz glad your appointments went well, shame beanie is still breech Gilz!

I said I was never having another madcat! :haha: I seriously meant it. I have found this pregnancy easier, although more tiring, probably because I have distractions and also I know its not forever. If you knew me first time round I was a right miserable cow!

I am happy for this baby to be born 40+weeks. In fact any earlier and I'm screwed as I have all my days planned out in my head!

For us, I cant be out of work/ part time for a prolonged period, plus I wanted James to have a sibling, so this was the best option for us. I have to say as I was BF I didnt expect to fall quite so quickly! I am very nervous about coping, but hopefully James will reep the benefits and maybe me when they are older?!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Vbaby your VJ sounds like mine :haha:

I cant wait to actually enjoy :sex: again I feel so sorry for Matt!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz, I'll trade you for my upside down LO :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

> I'm a bit less cross. I felt sick but told dh I didn't want anything so he made me egg in pitta and tea to tide me over til after byron's bath and gave me a cuddle. He is going to be the best birth partner

what a lovely guy!!:winkwink:

well,re- the waterbirth...something isnt adding up!


----------



## molly85

might be they just don't want to clean the pool madcat. our unit activley encourages its use as we only have one pool and they want more. 

Oh reminds me as it's one of my options what would you wear on the top half the t-shirt I have packed for labour will go see through and generally stick. bikini top or a vest type swim top?


----------



## PeanutBean

I have a maternity tankini for aquanatal and used the top last time. I want to buy something new this time but can't find the right thing. You know the beachwear top/dresses that are strapless with an elasticated boob tube sort of bit and a more floaty skirt bit underneath? Well I want one of those but not too long (floaty won't be too much of an issue given the bump). I want something a little more covering of my bottom half and the stretchy boob bit will mean I can easily bf in the pool. The only thing I've seen is £30 ones in Accessorise but that's stupid money!


----------



## molly85

you know where I am going to suggest peanut as I know I have seen them and they won't be that much.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, I wore a tankini top and that worked out well! You dont want a t-shirt I would say as that will stick to you and annoy you I would think?

My midwifes are the same they really promote water births here!


----------



## PeanutBean

Can't do primark, would require a trip to town on the train and loads of walking and I can barely manage a trip locally in the car!


----------



## molly85

https://direct.asda.com/george/holi...t,sc.html?psortb1=price&psortd1=1&fix&viewAll

for peanut and its asda not tesco.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hm. I have boycotted asda too but there is one local so maybe just this once!


----------



## molly85

peanut you can't boycot them all you will never be able to buy food and for £8 I'd pop one in the post as I am not so ethically intrested I just like cheap lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news about your Little Man Ozzie :happydance: 

We had parents evening and got a glowing report on Oliver :wohoo:

madcat am a bit :shrug: on the info given about not delivering in a birth pool.....I dont understand it at all :dohh:

In answer to your question vbaby yes to have an EDD of 29th April I got my :bfp: at 3dpo :wacko: just not possible imo :dohh: My LMP date was the date of my m/c cause I fell with Charlie that cycle but the date of my LMP was the date on which I expected AF because I tested two days prior to AFs expected arrival got my :bfp: but I then started bleeding the day AF was due iykwim. Although we didnt TTC after the m/c and had sex only the once that cycle :shock: I did OV tests around my usual OV time just to check I was OV as norm after our m/c and I got my surge as norm and everything :thumbup: Its so confusing but I know an EDD of 29th April cannot be right :nope: I have MW tomorrow so I will see what shes measuring me at and if its still 2wks ahead of the 29th April which falls inline with `my` EDD :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

hope he is from the angle you get him sooner but not with OH going away


----------



## loopylollipop

Well OH and I didnt kill each other and the scaffolding is now moved :winkwink:

He said - 'you are nesting'. I said 'how can I make a nest on a building site? I have nowhere to nest and then :cry:

it worked :thumbup:

Gilz and Ozzie - fab news. So glad they are chugging along nicely.

Gilz - am so glad your regular Consultant will be seeing you from now on. I dont understand what the witchy one thinks would be gained from making you both suffer til 39 weeks with your medical history, proteinurea and strained kidney. Muppet.

Last day tomorrow :happydance:

My tea feels like it is still at the back of my throat :sick:

Hope the pool is inflating nicely PB!

Madly - like your birthplan, some of the things I wouldnt have thought of - like the dummy in neonatal unit etc.


----------



## PeanutBean

Last day loopy? Yay! :happydance: Will we see more of you on here then?

DH has just started inflating with the foot pump to get it really firm. We had a late tea and watched half a Being Human first.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

> DH has just started inflating with the foot pump to get it really firm.

:dohh: Damn mind in the gutter! It has to be this pregnancy thing :lol:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Last day loopy? Yay! :happydance: Will we see more of you on here then?
> 
> DH has just started inflating with the foot pump to get it really firm. We had a late tea and watched half a Being Human first.

hopefully will have more time to surf :thumbup:

oooo the pool is exciting. I was talking to a couple of docs who have done their O&G rotation at my local hospital and they cant remember any waterbirths when they were working there. Am hoping this means that it is underused and I may be able to get in there. Not done my storkwalk yet so will enquire re bringing one in then.


----------



## molly85

loopy your taking your own pool????

well now I am looking at breast pumps I have found a brand new tommee tippee electric one for £40 something but it doesn't have the best reviews going to look laround the BF section but for those BFers over here any thoughts?


----------



## pinkclaire

It depends how often your going to express Molly, if its not often I would say a hand pump is sufficient, tbh I found hand expressing the best with James!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Piccy from today :)
 



Attached Files:







scan 7.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loopylollipop

No firm plans as yet Molly - Peanut suggested that I ask as really want to labour in pool as was worried it might be in use when I want it.

I used a hand pump and found it a complete waste of time. Mine was super time consuming, painful and harder than hand expressing. No experience of the electric ones though, sure they are much easier.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww love your new pic Ozzie!!


----------



## molly85

Aww little nose ozzie.

It's a pain in the ass dilema s they cost a fortune. I obviously could hand express as I can get little drips out now by accident lol. Common sence says ask family for money for it or nappies but I like being prepared


----------



## pinkclaire

If your not sure I would just wait and see if you feel you need it. That way your only buying out of neccesity!


----------



## molly85

they cost so bleeding much youwanna buy in advance lol. 

Loopy can see you waddling through the hospital rolling the pool lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

and ozzie you are just a filthy mare. poor PB's hubby inflating hard


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: :rofl: I can't help it!!!! I grew up around boys :blush:


----------



## molly85

so did i


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, if i get to use the pool then i have a bikini top and a matching short bikini skirt(elasticated).

Night night all x


----------



## molly85

oh sounds cute. hope you get some sleep


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Ozzie. There was supposed to be an 'it' or 'pool' in there somewhere but this pregnancy I've just been missing words out all over the show!

As for pumps, well I didn't express often so an electric one would definitely have been a waste. I was hopeless at hand expressing, took hours to get an eggcupful. I've bought a new tommee tipped hand pump. Came with a bunch of stuff and for no apparent reason was half price in mothercare so only about £12 or thereabouts. I used an Avent pump I borrowed last time but the boob funnel bit was really hard plastic and tbh I think a bit small for my mega-boobs!


----------



## molly85

i don't exactly have small boobs. damn this boob thing is all so exspensive. might cost less if matt just uses formula when he starts feeding her around 4 weeks. 

the bras are another nightmare. just the costing of them


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave: I've missed loads of pages but just wanted to pop in to say I'm in hospital. I'm in suspected early labour, started getting really bad stomach cramp about half 5. Phoned my sister and she came over, took one look at me and she phoned the maternity unit. 

They said come straight in and here I am. On the CTG monitor contracting/tightening every 3-4 minutes. Had a horrible internal and I'm 2 cm dilated. Just waiting on the dr coming back to discuss what happens now but obviously they are going to try to stop the baby coming so early. 

Will update when I can, right now im just so upset, they made my sister leave and Marc's not here so it's just totally crap.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I have just taken my slippers off and noticed that my feet are really swollen they are that swollen I can't see my ankle (the sticky out bit of bone) I have serious kankles!

Should I be worried about it? I haven't even been out of the house today or done anything out of the ordinary so naturally I am really worried.

Thanks!​


----------



## molly85

bloody hell gilz how did you manage that? 

reread that she is your birth partner in such a case. Is Marc enroute hugs hun i'm on the text if you want a chat.


----------



## molly85

Sofie what are your hands like? you can always ring in if your worried


----------



## Sofiekirsten

They are slightly swollen too....

Only problem is I am at my mum's in Reading so I would have to go to Berkshire Hospital. I think I will see how they are in the morning because I am abit hot at the moment so I am thinking it could be that?

Oh Gilz take care hun!

:flower:​


----------



## molly85

it is hot am over in aldershot and it's really warm tonight. i do have ankle bones though


----------



## pinkclaire

gilz82 said:


> Hi girls :wave: I've missed loads of pages but just wanted to pop in to say I'm in hospital. I'm in suspected early labour, started getting really bad stomach cramp about half 5. Phoned my sister and she came over, took one look at me and she phoned the maternity unit.
> 
> They said come straight in and here I am. On the CTG monitor contracting/tightening every 3-4 minutes. Had a horrible internal and I'm 2 cm dilated. Just waiting on the dr coming back to discuss what happens now but obviously they are going to try to stop the baby coming so early.
> 
> Will update when I can, right now im just so upset, they made my sister leave and Marc's not here so it's just totally crap.

Hope your ok Gilz :hugs: good luck sweetie. My hospital did that to me with James, Matt
Was away and they wouldn't let my mum in! So horrible :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz! I think it's safe to say that was your bloody show a couple of days ago. It's disgraceful your sister was sent away. :(. I hope you're managing and have her/oh with you soon. I'm assuming he'll have been on his way over to you. Best of luck my love. Your little man said it was time to come! I hope everything goes well and safely and you are able to update us with happy news soon. :hugs:

Sofie if you get swelling it can be something or nothing. It's a good idea to relax and raise everything that is swelling for a while. If your bp and protein have been fine it's probably just normal swelling but it's good you're keeping an eye on it.

Pink I see you were awake the same time as me. Half 5 isn't too bad though I did wake every time I rolled. Had another birth dream. This time in the pool with DH showing me pics of me during the labour each with nice closed hypno eyes. Then it went odd and the baby was black and she had a grown up face!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Woke up this morning and my feet and ankles are still swollen!??

:wacko:​


----------



## PeanutBean

When did you last see the mw? I'd give her a call, maybe you should get your bp and pee checked to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I see her for my 28 week appointment on the 7th but I am in Reading at the moment until Saturday....

I am now contemplating going home early.

I did call my maternity unit at the hospital that I want to give birth at and they wanted me to go in and get checked but obviously because I am in Reading I can't do that.

Just don't know what to do....

​


----------



## PeanutBean

You can get emergency appointments with any gp even if you're not registered with them. I'd try and be seen by your mum's gp just to get these two basic checks. If they are fine, you're probably fine, if not then I guess they might send you to the local hospital to be more thoroughly checked. Do you have your notes with you?


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning All
Hell gilz, didnt expect to be reading that from you, your jellybean is way too impatient xx


----------



## madcatwoman

I have the latest from gilz, they have slowed her contractions down and are deciding what to do from here(send her home or section),,,:shrug: Her phone is nearly dead though.:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Just recieved your news Gilz via Molly :thumbup: Thanks Molly :kiss: I agree with Peanut that was def your bloody show those few days back....if your little man wants out then 33wks isnt mega early and you are both in great hands am sure :hugs: mega sucks they sent your sister home though :growlmad: hope your OH is on route :thumbup:

Thank you Loopy re my birth plan :hugs: I particularly mentioned dummies because Oliver was given one on neonatal *without* our permission :shock: and it had a latex teat. I had purchased Avent bottles with silicone teats and when Olivers feeding tube was removed and we started feeding by bottle he refused to have anything silicone in his mouth so we had to purchase a whole new set of bottles with latex teats :dohh: I dont want the same thing happening again because latex teat bottles are rare and even rarer now except the very expensive dr browns bottles and they are terrible for leaking :wacko: just thought it was worth including in my plan cause again I know what went wrong last time :(

Sofie hon I would def get those feet and hands checked out :thumbup: be it at your mums or you come home early :thumbup:

ASM I slept better last night although I still have that damn nasty pain :blush: when turning over and it seems to be worse when am laid on my left side which is the recommended side to lay on it pregnancy :wacko: Typical eh???? Last night Charlie had severe hiccups whilst I was settling down for the night and as usual I felt these really low down in my pelvis only I happened to sweep my hand across my tummy and realised `OH NO!` the hiccups am feeling in my pelvis must be vibrations because the little monkey has his head tucked right under my right rib :dohh: and when I put my hand on his head the hiccups were vibrating right under my hand and he is def head up :nope: I felt a bit further and located his squidgy bum down near my pelvis :dohh: It seems to be easier to feel his position when am laid down in bed and relaxed and because I cant feel what seems to be his back am taking a guess hes back to back too :dohh: No wonder my lower back has been aching for about the last ten days and all this time I thought it was his bottom painfully bashing my right rib its been his bloody head the little bugger :lol: So am thinking going on the past movements over the last few days hes bum down and he moves his head from right to left :thumbup: He seems to have major room still in here and DH doesnt think he will come early because he still has so much space to move around in :wacko: Before I got out of bed he did a major movement and totally swiveled around and now I cant tell how hes laid :shrug: I have MW at 1pm so I will see what she says :shrug: She hasnt been mega interested in his postion before now so wether she will be today or not I dont know.....am wondering considering it now seems hes been in this position for a couple of weeks if he will turn around in time :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

OH no, little bugger madly!. You know what you feel though dont you?!!. i get so many hiccups but at least they are where they should be.

I was going to say to gilz theres a girl who posted in 3rd tri saying she had her baby at 33 weeks and he's doing fine, hes got a feeding tube in but thats all he needs and is going home soon, i didnt text her all that though because i know her battery was on the way out.

Im picking up a tens machine this afternoon, got a voucher for it, from Lloyds Pharmacy.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree madcat 33wks isnt so far off full term and well past viability :) Gilz has done amazingly well to cook her little man this long despite everything :thumbup: 

oooooooooh a tens machine ..... am waiting on delivery of mine :happydance:

Yeah Charlie is def the wrong way around or was he may be back head down now will see if I can feel where hes at when I get dressed fro my MW appointment :winkwink: He had better behave the little monkey!


----------



## madcatwoman

please someone tell me this is as far as my bump is going to expand now
1st pic is 35wks and 2nd is today @ 37
my MW gave me a claires diary and inside is a voucher for my tens machine, its the same price as if i wanted to hire one from boots. The MW yesterday really recommended a tens machine
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









37.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

A `popped` as me madcat I dont think I have changed since last week hon but I wont take another pic now until 37wks either to compare.

Tens really are a good bit of machinery for labour....I did really well last time and would have delivered should it have all gone to plan with just the tens machine and either way I got fully dilated just using that and paracetamol every 4hrs :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

thats good going!!, the midwife told us to use it on a low setting, she said turn it up too much at first and it will feel terrible, but the more pain you get the more you'll want it turned up,and even when its on maximum you can use the booster button, she also sang the praises of paracetamol, but then she also recommended epidurals (i'll try one and all, i dont mind!) 

I didnt realise my shape had changed so much in 2 weeks.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. I managed to get back to sleep and had a dream I had a bloody show. :dohh:

Any more news from Gilz? I hope her OH is with her now. :(

Just been catching up on here and scoffing some crisps and biscuits. I need to clean the bathroom before getting showered today, hang out the washing that has now finished and walk the dog. DH is working late tonight so I have the boy all evening too. So glad to have had some more sleep, it was a battled getting it with an industrial mower outside for ages.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I started off on a really low setting (but only put in on two days after slow labour started because the pain was only like mild period pains and was manageable with just paracetamol!) I started on the Monday aft and put it on on Wednesday tea time :thumbup: by the time I was admitted to hospital at 11pm on Thursday night I had it on a mid setting and then turned it up full whack early hours of Friday morning :thumbup: One of my electrode pads stopped been so sticky and because I was warm it kept falling off we had to tape it to my back in the end...but the mild shock I got when it fell off was worse than the contractions imo....I found that focusing on something as you rode the contraction was a great way of getting through it and I focused on the picture on the wall and Davids face it helped me so much :) I wouldnt change it this time and will put the tens machine on as soon as I feel nessecary baring in mind this is my 2nd baby and labour `may` be quicker :dohh:


----------



## molly85

I am in the land of not enough sleep for me personally. Got to wizz to GP to be reviewed for sick note grrr.

Gilz just text contractions 5-6 mins apart she is awaiting a plan of action.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies it is silly to say am sort of hoping Charlie stays breech (I can feel his head under my ribs again!) at least until this time next week so that I know David is on his way home from his business trip :shrug: I havent really said much to him because I know he will only worry but I am so worried about him leaving me overnight on my own with Oliver :cry: Should I go into labour I know I have my Mum around to go into the hospital with me but my little man doesnt cope very well whens Daddies not around and if I had to leave him too I know he will be so upset without me around either :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Was going to update for Gilz but see Molly you already did :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

When my contractions were 5-6mins apart with Oliver I was about 7-8cm diluated :shock:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bloody hell,her contractions have sped up a bit then, shes going to be the 1st of us april'ers to meet her baby id say.

Madly, when i went to see the horrible MW that time who thought he was breech(even although i knew he wasnt) there was a small part of me that hoped maybe he was - only a very small part, selfishly i thought maybe a section was on the cards and id have a date and wouldnt have to wait so long!.(even although i knew about the healing afterwards).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I feel a little like that now :cry: I suppose am been a bit of an idiot and tbh c-section is really not the way I want to deliver Charlie but am so confused with these confliciting dates and I know 29th April IS NOT correct so :shrug: My sister had her DD by c-section because she was breech and I was a breech baby too so who knows .... maybe this is why I have been feeling that Charlie will def arrive before the 29th April!


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine were fairly consistently 5 mins apart for nearly 30 hours getting me to 4cm!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly, Charlie will come when Charlie is ready, be it head first or arse first. Either way you can deliver vaginally if you choose to. The dates you've been given don't matter to Charlie, he'll know, and plenty of women don't go into labour (or labour stalls) when there are stressful circumstances such as OH away or kids around needing attention. I doubt you'll go into labour while he is away. :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:madly
its selfish of us really isnt it, if my mw for some odd reason said to me right now, you can have a section if you fancy, i would actually seriously think about it!, isnt that bad as theres nothing wrong with me really!.
Madly im sure YOUR dates are correct though!.

Gilz, is awaiting another dose of steroids before they decide what to do next btw.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

I dont think he will come whilst David aways infact am sure of it but am a worry wort and cant help thinking `what if` :dohh:

I have always had this overwhelming feeling all pregnancy that Charlie will def arrive before 29th April because for one an EDD of 29th April means I got my :bfp: at 3dpo :wacko: and also down to my instinct I just think hes going to be early and I def wont go overdue... now if he was breech and I had to have a c-section my instinct would be right :dohh: My instinct is rarely wrong :nope:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,god,I just logged on and saw the news about gilz!
I had a very strong feeling that was her bloody show the other day,jellybean is coming!
Thanks for the updates,at least she's getting steroids and stuff for his lungs.Is her oh with her now does anyone know?

Madcat,at 1 stage near the end they thought shay was breech and sent me straight for a scan,in my head I was secretely hoping he was too so I could have a section!
So I think its a maybe a normal thought for 1st time mams near the end.I would be very upset now if baby was breech,and would probably attempt vaginal delivery,but only coz I've done it twice already!

Can't remember anything else I read!keep updating as any of you hear from gilz,I must send her a wee txt just to wish her luck!


----------



## vbaby3

Forgot to say congrats madcat and peanut on getting to 37wks!!!!!!
Roll on homebirth for peanut and hurry up baby b!!

My nerves are gone thinking of gilz!
I txt her there just to wish her luck,she txt back and said she's still waiting to find out whether they're gonna deliver baby soon so her oh is still not there.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Zowwie! Never predicted it would be Glitz that would go first although I hope her LO manages to stay in for a bit longer :kiss:

Welp, it's happened. I've underestimated my preggie belly and managed to catch my belly button on the door handle and I have a nice scratch across my tummy now (through my shirt!) :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ouch Ozzie! Yesterday I did hoovering upstairs with our upright Dyson and repeatedly bashed my tum! :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ouch indeed! It's stinging. I put some Salvon cream on it. Now, just plucking up the desire to clean house :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've hung washinbg out in the gale and am pleased to see the grey clouds looking a bit higher and more patchy. I've changed the bedding and put the mattress protector on in case of waters going. I still have to clean the bathroom and shower and walk the dog. Need to get me some lunch first though!

Bloody hell, just been on all fours at the laptop for about 5 mins and now my legs are killikng with pins and needles! Just bending at the waist gtting washing out the machine was enough to do it earlier too. Blimey, my nerves must be totally squashed!

I've been texting Gilz too. She says she's been doped up so is feeling quite odd and her sister will be visiting in a bit with her phone charger too. I hope her OH is on the way...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good to hear about Glitz xx I hope things go ok for her. 33 weeks is still pretty good and I'm glad they are giving her steroids.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh poor Gilz, i dont know why the hospital wouldnt let her sister stay, she needs someone with her. Im sure her little man will be just fine though, i hope her OH is on his way for her now though, she needs him there now of all times.

Peanut, you have done more than me, i did some house work yesterday(i was up so early and i was done by 10 am lol) but today ive hung my sheets in the utility(wasnt sure if would rain), ive put some sheets&blanket in the moses basket and carried my hospital bags upstairs(to our living level), i thought if my waters decided to go at home i need to have things ready to carry out the door really.
Apart from that ive tried to clear our spare room, a bit at least, as i have a friend coming round tomorrow, the one who wants budoir photography done(brave girl lol), im going to have a crack at it see what i can manage, dont really have all the right equiptment though.

As for loading&unloading the washing machine- its a horrible job, and the same with the dishwasher, mines there needing emptying and i still havent done anything!.

Got to meet my dad for a drink at 2.45 in town and pick up my tens machine from the pharmacy


----------



## PeanutBean

Sounds like you've done more to me! I wish I could be a fly on the wall when you do your photoshoot. :haha: Is she going to be dressed in flimsy negligees and underwear?! :shock: I'm not sure I even know what boudoir photography is! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

im not quite sure what shes wearing, she seems to have her own idea as to what she wants(as long as shes wearing something lol!). Not something i would be comfortable doing but shes asked me twice to do it for her so i'll give it a go, shes offered to pay me(i'll take something if they turn out ok).

this is boudoir, its quite popular actually, quite often done before weddings too.

https://www.flickr.com/groups/boudoir/pool/


----------



## vbaby3

I got the impression fron the txt gilz sent me that she wouldn't be sending for her oh unless they decided to do the section today.
I wish she would,regardless of if baby is coming or not she needs him there.

I'm a lazy divil today!I did have the dentist this morning,just a check up and clean,so thats 1 thing ticked off my to do b4 baby comes list!
Had to take oran and he was very well behaved.I would usually wait til I had my mam visiting to book appointments,so I could go alone,but looks like the next time she'll make it up will be when I am in labour!!!

They had half price easter eggs in tesco today so I bought loads for my nephews/nieces etc!I'm now wondering where I can hide them from myself:dohh:
Easter will arrive and there'll be none left.They would probably melt int he attic,thats the only place Ican't get to with my pregnant belly!


----------



## PeanutBean

I wonder what she's going to do with the photos....? :lol:

I've cleaned the bathroom. I don't know what to have for stupid lunch and can't be bothered to even go downstairs and make it. But I'm really getting hungry so it's a good time to eat and stave off sickness!


----------



## PeanutBean

Vbaby I'm more than happy to take one for the team if you want to send the eggs my way for storage. :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thank you for the updates on Gilz ladies! I would say if their not a definate 5min or 6mins etc, and are irregular shes probably in early stages still. Mine were like that for hours before established labour kicked off! FX'd her OH gets there! Shes done so well cooking for this long though!

I feel silly writing this when other people have more important things to worry about but I'm so pissed off.

I booked my mat leave dates to coincide with Matts leave dates as he has two weeks off for Easter, so we could get the house sorted. We still have a lot to do from oving, but we havent had a chance, and James would still be at nursery 3 days, so giving us a good chance to do it!

Well, the bloody army are sending him on a course in Hull for 5 weeks from when my Mat leave starts. I'm so annoyed. I am going to be heavily pregnant with a 1 year old at home on my own, with no family around. If anything happens what am I meant to do? My labour last time was only 5 hours, theres no way he would make it back in time if I did go into labour. Matt doesnt see why I am annoyed, they're giving him a week off next week instead, but thats not the point, I havent got next week off. I was really looking forward to some us time before this baby was born. We havent had any since James was born :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh pink that's really crap. :( I'd be livid! Is there nothing to be done about it? Won't that put him away when you're due?


----------



## madcatwoman

Dont worry Vbaby, i know peanut has offered, but i'll look after your easter eggs, they'll be safe with me!!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep! Hull is about 6 hours away so no chance he would make it back even if I called him immediately.

It'll be from 34-39 weeks pregnant! Pretty close to the mark!

What I dont get is he was meant to be going to Canada, but they pulled him off because of us having another child. they have to make sure he is around because otherwise what do I do with James if I'm in hospital? So they did that for us, then just sent him on this course instead! Its so typical, nothing is ever as good as it seems with the army.


----------



## vbaby3

That is crap pink!!!
Surely he's not gonna be hrs away when you're actually due?

Oh help peanut,I have 12 easter eggs!3 wks to easter,I could easily polish them off by then!!!.I'll have to ask dh to hide them on me,though I've no idea where he could hide 12 easter eggs,I'd be bound to sniff them out lol!!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw pink,thats not good:cry:
He may as well be in canada as 6 bloody hrs away!
Here's hoping your lo stays put till she's due:hugs:


----------



## molly85

bloody army, Claire I remember that from being a kid in an army town friendsalways having dads disappear right at the wrong time.

last message I had was she wasn't going to call him til she had a plan and that it wasn't immenant. Knowing hospitals that means won't be in the next 5 minutes but if a theatre slot came up you'd be in it within 10. 

Hope he gets there in time this really is once in a life timefor them unless she goes nutty over jelly bean and wants another of her own.

I have been signed off againfor another 2 weeks so that should be me done. Sadly no reply from my bosses e-mail yet I will call him once matt is up no need to stress myself out alone lol. 

Peanut they have those dress/top things in tesco also I was examening bikinis again they don't seem to have size 20 that I could see and my boobs need the space. 

I am also now the proud owner of a huge box of wipes prob had a voucher for them but as they were on offer cheaper than own brand I picked them up.

Just making my self a southern fried chicken wrap then have either the evil ironing to do or washing up. 

Oh just realised Gilz put us off discussing sleep and pain can we arrange to have someone go into labour every couple of days so we keep our eyes on the target!!!

Hugs all


----------



## molly85

vbaby ship them to me as i am on minimul choccy intake they would probably survive here lol.

matt got me minstrels yesterday morning there are still some left


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies for your support! I'm fighting back the tears to be honest at work. I am really struggling now with Matt being away, I am so tired, I cant imagine what it will be like in a few weeks. Plus I'll be at home not work so even more lonely :-(


----------



## molly85

aww hun will work let you trade that week off so you can even have a little time together. has he tried telling his boss that you could go at any point and you are expected a very short labour?


----------



## pinkclaire

Hes tried to get out of it but they've told him he has to go. I spent my whole pregnancy worrying last time with James I was looking forward to the relief this time. I might go see welfare tomorrow and just show them the tears and see what they say. They can have the power to overide the other sargents.


----------



## PeanutBean

That sounds like a plan pink. Oh it's really crap for you.

And gilz should've phoned her oh up right away! Do we know how far away he is? It seems unlikely to me that this won't end up with a birth. Given the complications and that she's gone into labour naturally. Oh I am so worried that he won't be there for her. :(

On a totally unrelated note, madcat do you remember where Libby is from neighbours? I find I can't remember. :lol:


----------



## molly85

oh go for do a bit or rocking to, and get james all wingey that he will miss his daddy. maybe a back up note from teh MW to????

talking of which i think i need to call mine shoot. well I have just checked one outstanding bill and it's nearly paid off. one credit card to go and a loan I took out 5 years ago and thats it except my car but thats an ongoing exspence when its finished I will be getting an older one for less money to keep. New is lovely but you get upset when it gets grubby liek mone is.


----------



## molly85

Peanut if it helps libbys bro isin england she often goes to see him.


----------



## PeanutBean

Malcolm? I used to fancy him! Lol

By the way Molly, does this mean you've totally finished work now?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Peanut, I just cleaned the bathroom as well!

I dunno, if my DH knew I was in hospital in early labour neither hail, wind, rain, or fire would keep him away :shrug: I think Glitz should phone him, just for the support! She can't possibly be going through this alone :(


----------



## molly85

I need to check with my boss peanut but i believe it does. 
yes Mal thats the one I preferred jesses spencers charector lol Billy I think. I haven't seen it in years.

Ozzie it's not the same but her MIL and sister are around.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks for the updates from Gilz Ladies :hugs: 

Pink am so sorry they are sending your DH away thats total crap and I`m worrying about DHs two day trip away :sad1: get yourself to welfare and lay it on thickly :hugs: 

Well I had my MW appointment right after I had a funny turn :wacko: I was nearly late and the surgery is only 5mins walk away :dohh: It seems I have low BP and a racing pulse.....I have been sent home to rest up and see how I feel over next few hours :thumbup: If I am no better I am to contact delivery suite and go in :( It came on all of a sudden whilst I was getting ready, all shaky, out of breath and a sicky feeling. My MW says it can happen towards end of pregnancy and I need to slow down which I have drastically since I realised last week I can no longer do things at my regular pace :shrug: am not sure its possible to do `less` than am doing now because am hardly doing anything :nope: My urine was fine (no GD :winkwink:) and I have gained another 2lb in the last three weeks so my weight gain total is now 12lb :happydance: am not sure how much is baby, placenta etc but am happy I have gained at all :thumbup: and my MW measures my fundal height at *40wks* :shock: It makes me think even more now that my EDD of 29th April is complete crap and they made some sort of error :dohh: We talked about the conflicting dates and she agrees that although the fundal height is not an exact science it does make sense :thumbup: We also talked about the new prodecure for cutting of babys cord after delivery :thumbup: Apparently research has shown that perhaps cutting of babys cord after delivery has been premature and now there is the option to allow the cord to stop pulsating before clamping and cutting....apparently it takes about 10mins :thumbup: So once baby is out he/she is lifted to you for a cuddle with cord still attached and they cut and clamp once it stops pulsating....well am up for that :thumbup: so shes written this request in my notes and I have signed it. I am to see her again in two weeks which will possibly be my last appointment and its great cause its during half term and Oliver will be able to attend with me because he hasnt attended a MW appointment with me yet :) DH came home from work to pick me up and look after me and hes now doing the school run :thumbup: Oh and I forgot to add Charlie is now back head down and on the brim :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

ohh pulsating cord I remember peanut saying that. Who wants to put money on my MW does not mention this????? 

Please let teh hospital MW's bemore use. 

Madlysbundleof clothes arrived for me andthey are gorgeous wish I was that small!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Just to top it off, hes Weymouth getting pissed cos they've been given the day off, whilst I'm at home trying to balance working, James, housework, pregnancy and feeling pretty sorry for myself right now! :cry: I'm really not coping well with him being away at the moment, I'm just so tired! 

I think I can cope with being in labour on my own, but he will be devastated if he misses it! 

Madly, get your feet up girl! Definitely sounds like you were right about your dates! Brilliant hes head down now! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh pink us grads really dont have it easy do we :hugs: 

We all seem to have our fair share of problems am not sure this is a lucky thread at all :nope:

Oliver is home and in a mischievious mood I have just had to tell him off for blowing our rabbit in the face through the cage bars :hissy: DH is now showering him and hes wailing like a banshee ... my boy does not like to be washed :haha: I`m sat with my feet up devouring biscuits :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Pink. I wish I could say something to help and make you feel better. :(

Madly I've just commented about the cord in your journal so Molly if you want to see have a look there.

I'm showered and fed now and just have the dog to walk before going for Byron about 5/half 5. So glad I hung the washing on the line as it's almost all dry. Warm wind is the best for drying clothes! I so can't even be bothered to dress...


----------



## vbaby3

Aw pink,definately sounds like a plan,turn the waterworks on and try get the decision changed.All this stress is not helping you or baby.xxx

Madlly,feet up!!take care of yourself.xx

I used to fancy malcolm too!
I think our neighbours might be a couple wks behind yours,but I don't know where libby is either!Did she go to stay with ben at his new school or summit?!!!

Yay molly on being finished work:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I forgot Ben went to a new school. She was away a bit during the rubbish Steph trial storyline but I thought she came back...


----------



## madcatwoman

I cant remember what ive read now, apart from peanut asking where Libby is, i think...although i might be wrong, that she took her and her son away to stay with family for a bit after all the hoha with steph, i think..........a bloody long holiday if you ask me!.

As for gilz, i too think she should have asked her OH to start making a move this morning...or whenever it happened....because i get the impression jellybean isnt going to stay put for too much longer, maybe long enough for the steroids to start working perhaps, but, well you dont know. I dont know where he is based though.

Ive got my tens machine from Lloyds pharmacy,£23(bought outright). I only took a short walk to two shops round town, and you know you get that weird feeling when babies head is on your cervix, well i had that from the time i got out of the car to the time i got back, but oh god it seems to be somewhere between feeling uncomfortable&off putting to painful, really weird!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Random question: can you use diluted bleach to clean like the kitchen linolium (sp?)? I don't have much regular floor cleaner left and I want to use it on the rest of the house.


----------



## molly85

Ozzie don't do it with your wizzy poopy dogs it has amoneia in it so they will pee there just use washing up liquid, does teh same job less wee.

Will have a look peanut. Matts going to love this one. I wanted to ask about lotus birth but think matt might have vomited.

Where did you get that voucher Madcat and how much was it for?? which tens machine I have the Diary website membership I was looking at 1 in LLoyds taht wasn't scary priced


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Right, thanks Molly. The one that wees is going to a new home on Tuesday. I'm sad to see him go, but thankful as well because I won't be cleaning up wee until the cows come home!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss: I have my feet up and DH is just doing Olivers tea :)

Is a great days for tens machines it seems .... mine came in the post earlier and it looks like a great piece of gadget :lol: Molly I think madcat got hers from lloyds chemist with a voucher :thumbup:

Thank you for your comments on cord cutting Peanut really helpful :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol madcat, thanks for Libby info! Knew you'd know :haha: I don't think I know anyone else who watched Neighbours anymore!

Well I've walked the dog and brought the washing in (all dry but for a couple of pairs of jeans but the neighbour is burning a stinky fire - must be spring). Been catching up on here and off for the boy shortly. I'm tired! Will be cheap-Mum though and plonk him in front of the TV with milk and a snack til bathtime. I need a snack too.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon which baby sling/carrier have you purchased? Am sort of thinking I would like one :thumbup: I had a bog standard one with Oliver and did use it so I was thinking I would like one for Charlie especially during school holidays when travelling on public transport with a buggy may prove to be busy :dohh: I have been looking at this one.....

https://www.premaxx.com/en/products/baby-bag/index.aspx


----------



## PeanutBean

Not seen that one, looks exciting but I think the one shoulder ones can be a strain on your back. Last time we had the loan of a Baby Bjorn which was just perfect especially for walking and things but it only goes to 8 months and also is not the greatest for right away and it's important that if they are sat with their legs spread that their bum and thighs are fully supported. I have got in a Moby wrap this time which in the event I got for quite cheap from Amazon. It is a HUGE piece of fabric and has a number of different ways of tying to support the baby in different ways depending on age and what you are doing etc. It goes round both shoulders and the back so should be supportive. I've had quite a few people recommend it but of course I haven't used it yet! I did try a sling with Byron but it didn't fit well (wasn't adjustable) and he hated it so I sent it back. This time she gets no choice! :haha: This is totally adjustable though so will accomodate by huge boobs unlike the other one!

If you go to the natural parenting bit I have no doubt there will be millions of threads on slings. Another thing you could try is little possums online. They break down the different types and I've emailed them to get advice on what would suit my requirements (such as wanting to be able to use it for a toddler too).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut ..... never thought of the strain from a one shouldered one :thumbup: I will take a look at the moby one am thinking maybe something more like this then that can be worn in different ways :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-sling-Ba...?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&var=&hash=item76c015fe1c

This lady makes them :) and her ebay page is full of great info ..... might be a good idea and not too expensive to give it a go whilst I gain confidence in tying etc :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Holiday-summ...56763?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item19c40e57fb


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I see the one I posted is a similar to the moby :thumbup: found a pic online of a lady carrying twins in her moby wrap :shock:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Absolutely knackered just from mopping the kitchen floor! Sheesh! My legs are sore, my back is sore.....Phoned DH and told him from now on he needs to help out a bit more! I think he thinks that since I was sick for 3 months and couldn't really do anything he has the right to laze about and not do anything now! :grr: Men!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another thing.....I NEVER WANT TO SEE ANOTHER BEER CAN AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

thats what a friend onf mine has but just bought the fabric hers is a bit longer 6 -7 yards is about the right size for us madly.


----------



## molly85

what you doing with beer cans Ozzie?

matts skills have dropped off now I am home but he does do mad things like killing ivy in the garden and has a few more jobs he doesn't know about yet lol. 

Molly is watch the Harvey advert hope she is taking notes


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I thought it was one size fits all or did I get that wrong :dohh: The normal length seems to be approx 5metres :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: They are DH's. Not mine!


----------



## molly85

there is but the how to make it your self thing I got sent hd slight variations allowing for clothing size as I would need more fabric to go round me than Gilz would. I think in general the stretch helps but if you went down the DIY route slightly longer would be better.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, saw your post about the Tens machine.
Yes mine came from Lloyds chemist, i had a voucher for one making the price £24outright , it was for the machine advertised on the Lloyds website.

But, actually they didnt have the above one in stock in the end, but they had another maternity tens on sale, reduced at £23 which is this one.
https://www.babycaretens.com/acatalog/Femme_TENS_Hire.html
I think they have had it in stock for a long time as the box is a bit faded, but its new, nothing wrong with it and at £23 its alot cheaper than £30 hire cost from Boots!

so id say pop into your nearest Lloyds and see what they got!


----------



## PeanutBean

I confess I'm quite taken with the moby though I've not tried it with a baby in! It's really long, I reckon at least 6m, and with the ways of tying there is plenty of give, it's stretchy too like rather firm t-shirt material. It comes in a neat bag and with a matching baby hat! Sweet! I think mine was about £30. There are more expensive ones that have a fancy panel. My sister is loving hers. She's bigger than me too, probably a 14. There is quite a big booklet that comes with it showing all the different holds and how to use it. It'll take some practice I think but I like that it'll last a long time.


----------



## molly85

our hospital hires for £25 but with £20 deposit. so were considering buying as we want number 2 reasonably soon. 

**Gilz Update**

She is still contracting but still at 2cm dilated. They are keeping her in over night. Marc is on His way home so will be with her in the morning. She isn't on l&D hence the visitors having to go home, she is on the antenatal ward so better visiting hours than normal wards but people still need to sleep lol. 
Her phone is recharging again, and I believe she appreciates all out thoughts. She knows she is not alone in spirit.


----------



## PeanutBean

So glad hr's on his way back. I'll wager she'll have a son tomorrow - our first grad baby!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! I'm glad to hear an update about Glitz :happydance: She is very much in all of our thoughts! :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah i was gona update the same molly!, sounds like they have just levelled her contractions out really, not speeding up and not slowing down. poor chicken!


----------



## molly85

She will be attempting to use face book if she has updates the signal is horrible in the hospital. I am still going to be bleeding last I know it


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> So glad hr's on his way back. I'll wager she'll have a son tomorrow - our first grad baby!

im thinking the same, they can only delay him for so long cant they, he's a good reasonable weight for gestation, i think he'll be fine.
We'll all be impatiently waiting to see whos next then!:coffee::shrug:


----------



## molly85

Madcat is yours the purple one I am on the website now


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Madcat is yours the purple one I am on the website now

yes thats the one called "Femme". like i say it seems like an old one they had in stock, and was reduced at fair bit to £23, not the one i essentially thought i was getting, but seems fine. ITs a good price.




-
this is the one i "thought" i was picking up, with my voucher
https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...top_category=&fromPage=Search&hotspot_prefix=


----------



## molly85

Cool thats the one I looked at not to find this voucher must be online somewhere


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Cool thats the one I looked at not to find this voucher must be online somewhere

the voucher i had came in a booklet called claires diary from the MW.


----------



## molly85

i'm signed up to it online so should have it on there it's just going slow


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There is a foot in my ribs....:haha:


----------



## molly85

do you have my ribs. tiny madam is slow but once she finds something she is liek a dog with a bone


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My right side is sooooo sore. Ugh, I've had it with cleaning. I can't lift the mop bucket to empty it in the sink so forget it, lol.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks for the update on gilz.
Hopefully her oh will be with her soon.I definately think jellybean will be here tomorrow!
I'm really crampy tonight,and baby is doing really painful things to me:nope:
Don't know where her head is but its making me feel like crying:wacko:
Will log on bright and early to see how gilz is doing,hopefully she won't have jellybean in the night!!


----------



## molly85

bath?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> bath?

Maybe later when DH gets home. I just kinda want to sit for a while, lol


----------



## molly85

i meant tip it n there

Vat you put him on facebook


----------



## sequeena

Oh gilz!!! You go girl!! :dance: :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm back :wave:


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna welcome back and congrats! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Yay thats it, it's final gilz must be leaving us for mummy hood. Hugs Mumma


----------



## mamadonna

thank you, i cant believe the first baby grad is gonna be here soon,sending big hugs to gilz


----------



## molly85

I told her about you nicking her seat mama.


----------



## mamadonna

:haha:i hope she doesnt mind :blush:


----------



## molly85

i think shes more upset shes going first and early.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Poor Glitz! :hugs: She'll manage just fine :)

Welcome back Mamadonna!!!!!!! :kiss: and sticky :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

i bet she is,a friend of mine had both her babies really early like gilz


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: mama! You want me to update the front or is that bad luck?! I hope everything sticks this time.

DH is home. It's teatime!


----------



## mamadonna

update on sat when i get my bloods done again and thank you


----------



## sequeena

Braxton hicks and what I think is a trapped nerve in my back - ow!! :(


----------



## molly85

wahooo for dinner whats on the menu?


----------



## PeanutBean

My dinner? No idea! He's downstairs cooking. After a late we tend to have frozen potato of some description with frozen something else! :rofl: It's never wildly exciting but there's no way I can [be bothered to] cook a meal while I've got Byron and it's too late to make anything real. I tend to struggle with late meals, can only stomach some things. Crap usually! :haha:

Good luck with your bloods Mama! It would be lovely if you are with us right through this time. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Oh i know what you meanpean nut i put chillie in wraps but then made hot dogs lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless cant believe the first grad baby is on his way! gilz has to admin the conception months grads parenting thread lol lol lol! bless her! seems like only yesterday i saw gilz's bfp! 

me i am excitedly counting down to my gender scan next friday! cant wait lol!

oh so excited for all the babies popping!


----------



## pinkclaire

Had a good cry and a chat with hubby and feel much better now its out my system!

So is Gilz's boy coming tomorrow? Sorry I tried to read but think I missed something!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless you hun! i am the same i read back a couple of pages and saw thanks for the update on gilz and i was like wa wa whats happening! lol im on my own the next couple of days so can spend some good time catching up lol xkx


----------



## molly85

nothing is set in stone yet. she will have more updates tomorrow


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless her! must be really hard not knowing, i was in labour for almost 4 days but knew he would come eventuallya s i was so far past my dd being early i suppose she doesnt know if they will manage to stop labour or just go with it what a strange limbo!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah nothing's been confirmed for Gilz but I think we are mostly assuming she will have a section in the morning. Given her health and that labour has started by itself I think it unlikely there would be an attempt to stop it now. We're all just hoping her OH gets to her soon.

Molly I was wrong, DH brought pasta and herby bread!

Bh Central over my way tonight.


----------



## molly85

ohh pasta.

I'm not sure if they tried to stop it or not. wish she could be on here with us it's weird talking about her.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah. We'll have to hope she's too busy with the baby to come back and see us gossiping! :haha: I do feel worried about her though. On her own in the hospital, not knowing what tomorrow will bring. :( I know how horrid it is being in hospital without your OH after birth but can't imagine the stress of being so during labour and in such tricky circumstances.

Well night all. We will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## molly85

yup night peanut.

a baby would be lovely but preferably from a more advanced grad


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz is going to be a great mummy. She's really fought all the odds for this little boy he's very lucky already!

I'm sure she won't mind we've been talking about her as it's all nice stuff and will probably be lovely to read to back and see how much we are all thinking and rooting for her!

Ewwww horrid heartburn now I've led down


----------



## molly85

eww don't pink heart burn blahhhh. it always makes mewant a drink not useful when you want sleep not pee all night. SHe knows we are behind her. I think most of us have text her


----------



## pinkclaire

Same here Molly. I really need to keep some gaviscon by my bed like I did with James, I way up whether it's worth getting up for! :haha: beached whale alert!

Is it nice knowing your off work now Molly? Or is it a bit weird? Xx


----------



## molly85

i want sumit in writing officially and to know we will be finacially ok. But other wise not bad thinking I should go back to A job as planned in november. I want to give abby a great chritsmas


----------



## molly85

eugh gaviscon. I have asda fruity rennies thing under the bed lol


----------



## pinkclaire

James is obsessed with bottles etc at the moment and would def try opening it. He's very dextrous I wouldn't put it passed him tbh!

I hope you get hold of them soon! Abs will have a great Xmas what ever! Babies don't need money they just need love. Sounds corny but it's so true.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh who was asking about slings/carriers? Just be careful buying off eBay https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/537433-beware-buying-ergo-ebay-2.html#post9827891
I'm thinking of getting a mai tai, I also have 4 other carriers :blush: I've not found the perfect solution yet haha


----------



## molly85

Madly was looking, we were showing her moby wraps which eseentially are just material used liek woman in third worls countrys so do actually work. i would be very alarmed at using a carrier with loose stitching. 

Molly hasn't noticed teh little tube on the floor but has learnt the hard way about eatting stuff without my say so


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. Any news? I don't want to text yet in case she's asleep.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Morning all. Any news? I don't want to text yet in case she's asleep.

Morning:flower:

No, i was thinking the same, was going to text but didnt want to disturb incase she was managing to sleep. At least her OH is with her today, i wonder if jellybean will make an appearence or not:shrug:

Me, well im up,im starving too, always seem to be very hungry in the mornings!. crap weather here, its raining. I need to clean our bathrooms today and make up a bed and try do something reasonable for my friend.

PS- its april, we're having our babies this month, thats quite surreal!


----------



## PeanutBean

Crap weather here too. I'm feeling particularly sick this morning. Had a bit of a disturbed night so maybe it's that but I've already eaten and that doesn't seem to have improved anything. Bah.


----------



## madcatwoman

Your days of sickness are numbered now:happydance:

just seen gilz FB, no change overnight, still getting pains though...bloody hospital wont let her OH in till after the docs have been at 10am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

For goodness sake!

Wonder why it's not showing in my feed? Stupid rubbish fb app.


----------



## madcatwoman

they told her "those are the visiting hours and there are no exceptions". shes in her own room though& wouldnt be disturbing anyone. Id be feeling really distressed not having my DH with me i must admit!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Just came on to see if there was an update,thats so ridiculous her oh can' be in with her!For god sake!
Yay we're having babies this month!!!!(I hope)
Shit dull wet day here too.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Yay we're having babies this month!!!!(I hope)

I hope so too!!.

why am i so impatient!, i reckon these last few weeks will take longer than the last few months! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz has asked me to update, the doc has been round to see her, and shes no more in the know, they still havent decided what theyre gona do with her, but they are sending her for another scan!:shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh dear poor Gilz I really wish they would make their mind up with her.

Bless her heart.

:flower:​


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw poor gilz! rules can be broken! my dh slept in my room for two nights because ds was so ill they let him stay, he was always with me during the lunch break and before and after visiting hours, my friend had 3 birth partners in the end because after her 4 day labour she was screaming for her mum - dont really know why she picked her mil to be with her over her own mum but hey! so rules can be bent! she needs to find the nice nurse who will feel guilty when faced with tears! there is always at least one on a shift lol

how frustrating! you would think they would have a plan for her at least by now!


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks for the update madcat.
I have a feeling as long as jellybean is ok in there they're gonna leave her,unless she goes into established labour herself.
Because she's only 33 wks every day jellybean stays in her tummy is a bonus,unless he's in distress.
I just hope she's not in too much pain,and hope someone makes a decision and tells her.It must be just horrible not knowing whats happening.

Madact,make plenty of plans for the next few wks.Go visit everyone you can think of and stay busy and hopefully it won't be too long for you.x


----------



## vbaby3

I was thinking that too about her oh!!
When I was in early labour and went in I was only 1cm but bp was skyhigh so they told me I wasn't going anywhere til baby was born.I was there 2 days before established labour and was not in labour and delivery ward and dh stayed with me the whole time.
He did go home at nigth to sleep but was back in to me at 8am!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Poor Gilz I cant believe they havent made a decision yet :hissy: and as for her OH not been allowed to see her....its crap rules can be bent and we know it :growlmad:

Congrats mamadonna :wohoo: sending lots of sticky :dust:

ASM am not well :sad1: had two more episodes one at about 6pm and another during the night which woke me up :cry: I have updated my journal but basically irratic breathing, racing heart/pulse, feeling :sick: and light headed and my hands have been feeling tight and swollen although they dont actually look it :sad1: Spoke with my MW this morning because am been a wimp and dont want to go down to delivery suite :nope: I`m seeing my Dr at 11.30am to get checked over...not sure how much help the Dr will be but we will see....I feel so :cry: right now! Oh and I am eating and drinking plenty so its def not that :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

OMG!

cant believe what I have missed.

Poor Gilz, please send my love and hugs to her ladies I dont her contact details. I am so cross they wont let her OH/sister in :growlmad: its ridiculous.
Fingers crossed he stays as long as possible, but agreed 33 wks is a good gestation to get to and he will be fine if he comes today.

Mama:happydance::happydance: big congrats and stickiness sent your way.

Pink and Madly :hugs::hugs:

Madcat sorry you are so uncomfortable.

We are a state arent we!?

Off for MW appoint in a couple mins. Hope BP settled now work is ooooooovvvvveeeeeerrrrrrr yay. Can look after me instead of others for a change :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

we're a hopeless broken lot loopy arent we?, apart from Vbaby, she putting us to shame!. I had visions of going thru pregnancy like sarah beeny weilding a sledge hammer and just 'getting on with it'!.

I sailed thru the 1st and 2nd tri and got big headed i reckon!:dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm pretty broken too madcat!!!
I can barely walk lol!!!!!
I think I wallow less in my own self pity coz I've a 2 yr old and a 4 yr old to look after so just gotta get on with it,but I certaintly amn't feeling overly wonderful at the mo!!!

Yay for maternity leave loopy!!!!Good luck at your appointment,hope bp is ok today.

Good luck at your appointment too madly,hope everythings ok.x

And congrats mamadonna!!!

Well I've hoovered downstairs,cleaned downstairs toilet and put a wash on,and apart from making dinner later I plan to sit on my fat ass for the rest of the day!!!
I'm hoping dh will help me do a big house clean tomorrow.


----------



## vbaby3

HHHmmmph,my friend just rang,she's calling up this aftnoon.Looks like I'm gonna have to get my mop out after all!!
Will crack on with it now I think!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz is now 3 cm Dilated, had another scan, and is recieving anther dose of steroids.:baby:
I think she'll be leaving that hospital a mummy sooner or later!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh Glitz!!!! Lots of :hugs: and :kiss: going her way! The suspense is killing me!!!!! I have to say though, they would have to get security to prevent my DH from coming into that room! He's already said as much if they try to kick him out :haha:

Well, I'm all set up with an appointment at the birthing centre next week. I'm glad I don't have to go into the hospital every week now!!!!

Wow! It is April!!!! Who's gonna pop next? :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god,looks like her body is going into established labour whether they like it or not!!
I'm glad,at least they'll have to decide to do the section and the poor girl will be put out of her misery.
at least jellybeans had the steroids so hopefully he'll be fine when he's born.
She's done so well to get to 33wks.


----------



## molly85

Hey the sleeper/ uplate person has arrived. 

I ddn't know the 3 cm bit but have had texts from Gilz her little spirit is going just waiting for a decision. They won't let her deliver naturally.

I have also had an update from Madly she saw her doctor who sent her to L&D thankfully OH is with her, I have requested if she needs to have charlie today could she make it quick as teh suspence will kill us.

AFM I am snuffly and sore but good. Woke up making a noise like a dead person I must have had 2 table spoons of mucous stuck on my nose. Couldn't breathe and I think i was snoring nearly gave my self a nose bleed from blowing it out , bleeding hayfeaver. 

Todays agenda is washing up oh what a thrill. might hoover down stairs and their are clothes to go on the airer. oh and a trip to MILs yay.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh my! This is getting exciting! I don't think I'll be off BnB all day! Molly, could you please tell Glitz that I know how she feels being told that you can't deliver naturally :-( It's not a nice feeling, but it's what's best for LO and she just has to keep that in mind. Lots of hugs!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

By the way.....LO made it to 28 weeks!!!!!! They thought he would have to come out by now, but he proved them wrong! :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no,poor madly.At least dh is with her!
Keep us posted if you hear anymore molly.x


----------



## vbaby3

Happy 28 wks ozzie,a great milestone:happydance:

God it is a bit exciting on here alright!!
There's babies popping up nearly everyday in the april sweetpeas thread too:happydance:


----------



## molly85

I feel like a sky news presenter but with less make up and talk less crap lol. 

I will do ozzie but think its always been on the cards with her naughty internal organs.

Yes!!!! I have just called sky they are knocking £50 off and 25% off TV package


----------



## molly85

I have saved £50 a month in 24 hours


----------



## molly85

**Madly Update**

She has seen the Dr they are keeping her in over night to run tests!
Her heart is still racing and sats are low so they have concerns over a heart problem or a blood clot.
They have done a trace on Charlie and he is absolutly fine.


----------



## vbaby3

Poor madly,take care hun.Hope everythings ok,and they can let you home tomorrow.x


----------



## loopylollipop

I feel like a sky news presenter but with less make up and talk less crap lol. ::

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Phew am glad she is in. Didnt like the sound of those 'funny do's' when I was catching up but obviously I was reading about them retrospectively. Sooo glad she is in hospital and being looked after. However I hope it doesnt interfere with that lovely birth plan....

Wow I cant keep up with all this action. You ladieds better let me catch my breath or my blood pressure is gonna be through the roof.

Hmmmm, I was betting on Madly being first, wonder if odds have now changed :wacko:

Ozzi -:happydance::happydance: wooohooo for hitting 28 weeks. now just a bit of extra cooking for your boy is all thats needed :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

oh btw blood pressure ok today - something about not working anymore ??

now awaiting repeat scan and consultant appointment on monday :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh poor madly! how scary!

its a busy day today isnt it! grrr if they wont let her go natural then why keep her waiting on a decision? at least one that would be a little like "we will section you if you get to x cm" or "it looks like you will be going into established labour and we will not be able to stop it so section tonight" or even "we are going to monitor you to see what will happen over the next 24 hours" they just dont want to commit themselves to anything at all do they! 

congrats mama d!!!!! 

for me i thought i would do a spot of painting today whilst ds plays with his fave toy - the patio doors lol was supposed to be a quick job . . . .nope needs at least 2 coats and bah you know when you are stood in the middle of the diy shop and dh argues that you do not need THAT much paint to do 3 rooms and you give in ust to stop the stares? well the 2 cans he convinced me to buy has done 1 room . . . . 1 coat . . . . . stupid men! i bought the paint last time i knew that i bought 2 big cans not 2 little ones but noooooo! lol lol lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh and ozzie fantastic news on reaching 28 weeks! i have been keeping an eye on your ticker lol! xkx


----------



## vbaby3

Glad your bp was normal today loopy,hope it stays that way.
Hope you're sitting with your feet up and relaxing!!!

OOh exciting about your scan on monday,hope lo shows the goods this time lol!!


----------



## molly85

lol nomore matt can be like that i won though we have half a pot of pea green left lol


----------



## molly85

Yay for Ozzie and loopy as with sky my mind is fixed in only a few places. lol guess I better shower and nip to MIl's repaying house money. wounder if we can have a year off from this blahhhhhh


----------



## Ozzieshunni

SHOW US THE GOODS! :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i had an entire can left last time to do the bedrooms with but one of my friends needed some paint and my bedrooms didnt even need doing that bad, the ruddy thing exploded in my car on the way to hers lol! i think he was trying to prevent a repeat situation but now i have to go and get more! better too much anyway because with a toddler and renting i am always touching up walls


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha hope you get to see the goods too! am nervous baby is going to do that to me next fri lol!


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Glad your bp was normal today loopy,hope it stays that way.
> Hope you're sitting with your feet up and relaxing!!!
> 
> OOh exciting about your scan on monday,hope lo shows the goods this time lol!!


sure am Vbaby am nearly horizontal is lovely. 

am super excited that we may finally find out - one way or another....maybe I will be like Victoria Beckham and be told a boy, then no its a girl (according to what DB said on a chat show yesterday)

hope monitoring this thread doesnt become more stressful than working though :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh I didn't know thats what happened wth victoria beckham!
I'm really hoping they didn't get mine wrong and this lo comes out with a vagina!
I was trying to keep busy,so my perfectly lovely neutral nursery is now pink with fuschia curtains,butterfly lights,and giant flowers on the walls!!not to mention the chest of drawers full of girls stuff!
Dh would actually kill me,I even took all the boys clothes I had in the attic down to the charity shop,seen as this is our last lo!!

Glad your resting now loopy,I have a feeling This thread is gonna be very exciting from here on out


----------



## molly85

lol Vbaby must be a hit 30 weeks and you wnat it the right colour thing matt is marginally concerned about my need for pink and dresses. being a girl dressed as a boy myself I have issues lol.

my touches are only little like the mobile and i have some sticker things to put on the picture frames but they are 3d so stand off it. He doesn't liek wall sticker teh whiney git


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha hope you get to see the goods too! am nervous baby is going to do that to me next fri lol!

Oh I hope not NoMore! It was really frustrating, I was so geared up to know that I didnt expect to come away confused.

I am preparing for :blue:, given she thought she saw something, but then the cord was inbetween the legs so I keep swinging one way then another. I always felt :pink: as it is such a different pregnancy this time. Of course - am nearly 16 years older this time round!

Vbaby - I guess we have to bear in mind that they can, and do, occasionally get it wrong. When I was on call for psychiatry I got referred a lady who was 2days postnatal who had been told a boy and it was a girl. So it does happen. I think it is more unusal to be told a boy then turns out to be a girl if I remember correctly.

Having said this....if I am told :pink: I will be straight from scan to SHOP!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

lol loopy. abbys bits have been confirmed twice now if they are that small that it looks girl then he can be a girl


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol loopy. abbys bits have been confirmed twice now if they are that small that it looks girl then he can be a girl

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I dont know whats happened to me. I was such a tomboy, still am really. Grew up catching turtles and snakes and fishing like in Mark Twains Huckleberry Finn.

But now I find myself drawn to ...gulp....pink!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless! they thought i was a boy . . . .nope! although that was a long while ago now and scans are so much more advanced now! i remember my first ever scan with ds i was amazed because i was totally expecting not to be able to make head or tail of it all!

oh yes scan to shop sounds a little like my plan too! if dh gets the job we wont be paying rent or anything else other than council tax - the pub is in langley and the place is so small that i actually cry when i think about it but rent free and the promise of a bigger place in just a year plus i have found a couple of really really nice looking new build estates with parks and a country park round the corner with a pond . . . just going to have to put up with no space for the sake of saving almost 1500 pm! anywho point of story credit card will take a hammering the day we hopefully find out lol

if i have a girl will prob be giving away loads of my sons things - more for the room than anything lol!


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw bless! they thought i was a boy . . . .nope! although that was a long while ago now and scans are so much more advanced now! i remember my first ever scan with ds i was amazed because i was totally expecting not to be able to make head or tail of it all!
> 
> oh yes scan to shop sounds a little like my plan too! if dh gets the job we wont be paying rent or anything else other than council tax - the pub is in langley and the place is so small that i actually cry when i think about it but rent free and the promise of a bigger place in just a year plus i have found a couple of really really nice looking new build estates with parks and a country park round the corner with a pond . . . just going to have to put up with no space for the sake of saving almost 1500 pm! anywho point of story credit card will take a hammering the day we hopefully find out lol
> 
> if i have a girl will prob be giving away loads of my sons things - more for the room than anything lol!

will your DH be running the pub then and you + LOs living in the on-site accomodation?

I guess it is all means to an end, and we all have to take the longer term view. We are in a pretty small terrace, which, compared to my teeny tiny student flat that I lived in with DS in Liverpool for 5 years seemed HUGE when I moved in. When I bought it, in 2007 at the peak of the prices, I hocked myself up to the eyeballs to get a 2bed plus attic room , thinking for me and DS. Well no here we are with 3 part-time kids between us and a LO on the way. Its pretty cramped, but at least it is on a rotational basis! Its like playing musical chairs with kids and beds :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah exactly! i have been spending the last few weeks just chucking out loads and loads of stuff that you dont want to throw away but have no room for! it is 2 bed with a living kitchen and a bathroom . . . . no rent no rent no rent will be the mantra we have a lovely house, garden and garage in a lovely area the at the moment sigh . . . . 4 people in a double and box room . .. . no rent no rent no rent lol planning on spending some of the money we will save each month doing lots and lots of activities!


----------



## loopylollipop

how long do you think you will stay there Nomore? Is it going to be a short term thing?


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:i did my photoshoot, with success, i think...
feel free to peep (the model doesnt mind!)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/sets/72157626281010145/


----------



## PeanutBean

Good pics madcat! I'd be well to afraid to model like that, would need some serious airbrushing too! :haha:

I feel I've missed loads and yet nothing conclusive has happened! I hope madly and gilz are both ok...

I've been doing birth art and birth chatter all day. Details are in my journal now so I won't say it a here again. Got my homebirth kit. Wasn't completely impressed with the mw!

Congrats on mat leave loopy and 28 weeks Ozzie!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:brat: I want a Madly and Glitz update! :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol ozzie wait up i make contact in a bit.

ewww mattssneezing blowing he is sooo gross thinki need to get him some hayfeaver stuff


----------



## PeanutBean

Texted gilz now, still nothing. Not quite 3cm so doesn't seem to be progressing as yet, had steroids now, still no decisions made. I imagine they are waiting for something to happen. Either contractions to stop so she can go home or for things to progress or hod forbid take a turn to necessitate a section now. I've told her not to let them send away her OH but threaten to self discharge if that'll keep him there 

I've been having a funny turn myself. Seems to be after long emotional events rather than too much housework. Go all faint and massively nauseous very fast. I suspect it's blood sugar as I don't snack but just have normal meals so I think too long without food. A spot of choc seems to help. But I'm having some quite intense BHs right now...


----------



## molly85

milk drink milk.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:muaha: You tell em, PB!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no at the very maximum 18months, if it waas the size of our old flat then i could handle that but i dont think it is even close dh looking round it at his trial shift this evening - it is supposed to be a good standard and the guy who lives there now with his wife and child wouldnt be moving if he hadnt been promoted they love it there - and them having a child on the way like us makes me think that perhaps they were thinking they could have made it work with four of them. . . . . . . . . the food is good and there is a log fire in winter and a massive beer garden in summer - which i suppose we would have to ourselves ish before 12..... i am really really trying to be positive for dh because it is his debt that makes it kind of impossible not to go for it and i dont want him feeling bad!


thanks for the gilz update! i am on tenderhooks!


----------



## molly85

Nomore sounds so much nicer than your previous set up. 

Right boss wants to see me next week to sort out leave fab.


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks peanut, i wasnt massively confident doing those sort of photos but they were the best of a bunch, like you say though i could never have anyone photograph me like that, i just dont have the body, never have nor the confidence!.

Sounds like your blood sugar is been left too long in between meals:coffee:!.

Poor gilz, shes in limbo, i felt sure they were going to section her later today, but maybe they need longer for the steroids to work:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

What am I to drink milk for Molly? The choc seems to work just fine! :lol: Yeah madcat, I'm sure that's it. Normally scoff all day, bit here bit there in between doing jobs, but I had breakfast, then lunch a bit late, and nothing at all in between. I felt this way on wed when I'd spent an age with Byron trying to get him to eat and eating nothing myself.

Cor these BHs are something else!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive been getting more BHs too. something ive noticed as well is that i used to feel his head pressing/poking on my cervix after walking for a while, but now i feel it all the time, as soon as i stand up, its actually putting me off walking- feels like he or my waters are gona slip through without a seconds notice lol! (Oh and more dischage NASTY!!!:growlmad:)


----------



## molly85

it was to help with blood sugar if you ddnt want to eat peanut but choccy is good to lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> it was to help with blood sugar if you ddnt want to eat peanut but choccy is good to lol

Chocolate is GOD!!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

madcatwoman said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> it was to help with blood sugar if you ddnt want to eat peanut but choccy is good to lol
> 
> Chocolate is GOD!!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: It's not not wanting to eat so much as time passing without realising I've not eaten. But the nausea hits like a sledgehammer making getting proper food difficult. I feel a bit improved for a buttered poppy knot and some pieces of choc. I need to take better care of myself! Mental note, must eat more choc. :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

lol should I worry I don't think I have choccy in the house Oh i may havea tiny kitcat or twix.

Hmm what for dinner??? i have my enchillada things in the fridge or chillie with a jacket or salad wahhhhh

**Madly Update**

Madly has had a heart trace but they may want her to haeva 24 hour one done which they prob won't start til tomorrow.
Her blood is being tested and they are awaiting results on that.
She's expecting to be in most of the weekend but Davids bringing her nice food lol.
They are about to get her in sexy DVT stockings and she is on a ward with 3 other woman waiting to be induced. Sadly these ladies don't seem to be that chatty or speak much english. 
The ladies being induced around her are providing some entertainment


----------



## loopylollipop

Nomore it doesnt sound too bad! I am the one that has brought tonnes of debt to our relationship, so I can understand your OHs position. I hope mine feels I am a worthy investment - especially now :haha:

Ooo Peanut it is all coming together :happydance: Hopefully that mw wont be on duty when you are needing them x

Thanks for the update Molly on Madly, and PB on Gilz. Came straight in and logged in to find out latest. Should really be getting a shower ready to go out, am rank euuughh.

PB, I had some full-on BH whilst in Asda a few minutes ago, they nearly doubled me over. Hung onto the pin card reader pretending to wait to put PIN in whilst it when away. Yikes!

Maybe yours are gearing up for something good:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think I'm finally ready for her, though I still need to buy a new bucket and top for birthing in (not birthing in the bucket!) and have a few more hypno tasks to try...


----------



## molly85

I think I am coming out in sympathy all sleepy and a bit wobbly i need to eat andmaybe drink my BP has a dodgy habit of being low. Could always be abby having a growth spurt and stealing all my food lol. 

Enchillada thing it is


----------



## molly85

lol Peanut would keep it all tidy birthing in a bucket. I have natural birthing class on Monday


----------



## PeanutBean

You gonna ask them about bucket birthing? :lol:


----------



## molly85

lol. i get the feeling after my last class I will be the youngest their and the ladies will all be of a certain class. Who are have a 100% natural birth coz its becoming fashionable not because their stupid body has forced them in to it lol. 

can any one promise me i will be more alive if we have another baby?

grr why can i not figure out how we will be best off finacially next year?? I have had a look at the tax credit chart now i just don't have enough toes to count


----------



## PeanutBean

You will be more alive, promise! There's a calculator on hmrc but not sure which year it'll be running on now. I found it was best not to worry about money, things just work out one way or another.


----------



## molly85

i knw but it worrys me. its last years calc i had a look


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks lolly it is helping talking about positive sides . . .did i mention it was in slough voted the most depressing place in the country to live? no no no it will be fine, not too far from windsor "one" can feed the queens swans whilst walking beside the banks of the thames what what lol

i am the same about money hun but we really have to do something drastic - i was going to go to the bank of daddy as he was made redundant got 3 years pay and told me he doesnt have to work for 4 years despite going back to work next month but i just couldnt do it lol we dont worry about the next meal or paying the bills or anything but when you have lots of debt it is nice to start clearing it - besides clearing debt things do just work out, you get used to not living the same lifestyle as you did before and lets face it how many of us actually feel like going out till 2am partying in some expensive london club right now? worse when you are raising kids and not sleeping you (or at least sleep deprived over worked me . . ) has become part of the home by 9 crowd lol lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

iv done calulations and we have enough to survive


----------



## madcatwoman

ive heard from gilz....no change, but shes seen her consultant who said they want the contractions to stop and she'll have to stay there until they do as they still want to stick to the 36 week goal before evicting jellybean. Only contractions havent stopped since wedensday so shes wondering when and if they ever will.:shrug:


----------



## molly85

oh dear god she could be there for weeks. I have run out of credit for the moment and texts. 

At least she has a target


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless her! are they actually doing anything to make her contractions stop? poor thing!


----------



## PeanutBean

Seems odd to assume they will given she had a show, is dilating like early labour and contracting fairly regularly. Poor gilz. She must be so tired. :(. It's good for the baby to stay in longer but hours (days) of contracting takes its toll on baby as well as mum. I hope they are keeping a close eye on both of them.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see thats what i thought? her body is obviously trying to have the baby, they are not stopping it so what are they hoping will? i was thinking that too, ds's issues came from them just waiting too long to take action 3 almost 4 days in labour was not good and obviously ds agreed lol

finally catching up with obem, not watched it for weeks because dh has been here, pretty sure he has "accidentally" deleted a couple! bah!


----------



## molly85

think they are. guessing shes on bed rest. She did say earlier the food was appaling so they are going to have to feedher better lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

the food i had was quite nice until i actually thought that by choosing sausage and mash i would get some sausage with pork in it! those desserts are always lush! num num lol


----------



## molly85

sounds like matt Nomore oh dear chillie has woken abby lol. I suspect she is going to be most active around this time when she here


----------



## molly85

she said the yoghurt was vial lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

being hungry is the worst especially when you want to eat but you know the food coming is naff! can you imagine being in one of those hospitals that have the burger kings downstairs lol i would come out with a baby AND high colestrol lol


----------



## molly85

lol ours has a costa type thing with nice pastrys lol. plus the food isn't that bad in the canteen just a mile from the mat ward lol. Plus tehre is a tesco over teh road and its a big one with a cafe lol. plus a star bucks and teh students union bar does lovely food that you could prob nip over to lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone hear from Madly?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

nice! we have AMT coffee stands which do nice crossants but i sent mum to get lots of food and drink to stash in the cupboard next to my bed. loved my first proper meal when i got home a week after i arrived lol ahhh heaven dh did lamb roast bless him lol


----------



## sequeena

Poor gilz :(

Did Madly end up in hospital? I know she said something about having to see her midwife today and having low BP


----------



## molly85

I have updated madly on here and her journal. but yes she is expected to be in for teh weekend


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't think of anything to write...


----------



## molly85

must sort food out at some point. I think i will do a picnic to go in the car lol


----------



## sequeena

Oh no! She's in the best place, I wonder if she'll be leaving with Charlie on the outside :D


----------



## molly85

peanut i have something to get a bee in your bonnet about. the american baby program I am watching, theres a twin birth they are suprisingly going for a vaginal birth but are talking c section because the 2nd baby is breech!!! does mum not get stretcehed enough with a head down baby making way lol


----------



## molly85

Sequeena prob not unless something changes. I thought it sounded liek a plan if they are holding her hostage


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes she does and it's very common indeed that second baby is breech. My second twin niece was footling and delivered vaginally just fine. I'm stunned it would be showing any kind of vaginal birth of twins! Lol

I'm feeling really weird tonight. Emotionally I think. Tired and just odd. Wondering about going to bed very soon even though it's really early.


----------



## molly85

taht bit was weird but it is baby 6 & 7 for her.

oh go enjoy an early night, maybe have a theraputic cry


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

:hugs: to Gilz and Madly hope they are ok....

Well I am now at home from my mum's and I came home to a tip of a house! Was not impressed!

So I came home tidied the house and unpacked all my stuff put a load of washing on washed all the pots, had a shower and changed the bed...

Now I have my VERY swollen feet up in bed and going to get some sleep (hopefully)

Tomorrow night I have an engagment party to go to and because my feet won't stop swelling up I have to wear flip-flops, I only own one pair and they are purple and they only go with my floral maxi dress so it looks like I am wearing that!

Then Sunday we are going to Franky's and Benny's for mother day with all the family! (that should be eventful)

Hope your all well!

:flower:​


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

I'm trying a post using mobile internet hope it actually goes cos the Internet signal is really bad here. 

No change for me other than I'm completely exhausted. Still contracting, with all the painkillers it's not sore until one back runs out and the next batch kicks in but they are really uncomfortable. Getting pressure in my back now which is apparently due to the jellybeans bum being pushed against my back and pelvis. 

From what I can understand the reason they aren't giving me drugs to stop the labour is they aren't sure it's spontaneous labour if that makes sense. They think that the contractions may be caused because of the babies strange breech positioning stretching out my heart shaped uterus. Either way doesn't really make sense it me, I've dilated to between 2-3cm and after the two internals yesterday I had more of my "show" last night :shrug:

I hope Madly is ok and all you other girls are doing well, sorry I'm missing so much it's completely pants!! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh gilz! It comes across as pretty spontaneous especially as you lost plug a couple of days before contractions. You must feel rotten. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah feel pretty crap Peanut but my main concern is the baby obviously and he seems fine apart from decreased movements.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone.
Aw gilz:hugs:
That is such a crap situation to be in.Obviously they'll wanna keep jellybean in as long as they can,but that is not gonna do your sanity any good,not to mention the fact its impossible to sleep in hospital!
The fact you had more bloody show is a great sign your cervix is at work and dilating more.
My bloody show increased throughout labour.
I really hope if jellybean is healthy enough to come now that you go into established labour really soon and they deliver him.xxx


----------



## molly85

Morning all. 
Hugs Gilz.
I am off to get my mothers day meat in a mo so taht should hurt nicely I am venturing to put on a pre pregnancy skirt on under my bump so could be intresting if it falls down lol. I tried on some of my summer dresses last noght and the fit as they all have under the boob waist lines so pretty chuffed there. 

Matt has apparently go my mothers day stuff and hes wrapped it eeek. 

I have text Madly as hospitals have a habbit of waking u up at 7 even if you have just gone to sleep I am awaiting a reply hopefully shes just nodded off again. 
Hope all you ladies have a good day I should be back to collapse this afternoon.


----------



## gilz82

Madly is home girls she discharged herself last night after a dr agreed the further tests were a bit OTT. 

Just had the on call dr round again so not my consultant. Still not going anywhere, they won't examine me again because the last time they did it caused bleeding so have to just stay put.

I asked again if I could go home as I'm totally exhausted and got told nope you have to stay for the baby's sake. Nothing like emotional blackmail eh :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's our medics for you gilz! Seems silly to keep you there if they are doing nothing anyway. I should've thought contractions and pain killers would be the same wherever you are except you might have a chance of resting and feeling less miserable at home. How far away from the hospital are you? I'd try get as much info as possible. If it seems there is no impending doom and they're just going to continue to wait it out then self-discharge is an option.

I don't know what to do with myself today. Showered and Byron is dressed but I'm shattered and lazy.


----------



## madcatwoman

I just dont get it, what theyre doing with you gilz:dohh:

glad to hear Madly is out though:thumbup:

Well, morning all!:flower:

ive just been hiding in the shower for half hour while MIL comes and goes, i can at least miss the morning slot:haha:

Slept ok ish, as in not as bad as other nights, y'know on and off. I woke up with my tummy hurting for an hour and i got all excited symptom spotting. but then i went for a no2, got back into bed, i stilll hurt for a bit (about an hour-i ended up watching a thunderstorm from my bed) and then it went away(the bad tummy that is). so it was something and nothng:dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh glad madly is home,thats great news!
I'm off for my pedicure this afternoon,getting my toenails french painted!
I will have pretty toes for the birth lol!

Any mammies doing anything nice tomorrow for mothers day?
we're gonna head out for dinner tom afternoon I think.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Oh glad madly is home,thats great news!
> I'm off for my pedicure this afternoon,getting my toenails french painted!
> I will have pretty toes for the birth lol!
> 
> Any mammies doing anything nice tomorrow for mothers day?
> we're gonna head out for dinner tom afternoon I think.

id like pretty nails for the birth, but i hate people dealing with my feet,nails, i think theryre horrible(on me!), i'll end up keeping my socks on!!!:haha:

i have to do dinner with MIL tomorrow PM,shes already taken my husband off this morning again. I hope mothers days are better when i am one!. And for other reasons, its always felt like a bit of a p*ss take knowing how my mother always was!.


----------



## PeanutBean

I hope madly's up to updating us soon. Hope she's ok.

Vbaby DH would love to take me out for the day but it all depends on whether I feel up to it or not!

My boobs are getting really sore... Plus lots of cervix pains today and baby is much more anterior so that's good. Just need to shift my arse to exercise the boy before lunch then we can nap all afternoon.


----------



## madcatwoman

sound slike youre gettin gthe cervix pains like me peanut, its quite an odd pain/sensation isnt it, usually as soon as i get up, it feels really wrong if im out somewhere and walking around though!

I also bought 2 newer wider/bigger bras not so long ago, fitted ok, but ive just started wearing them now, and the band is cutting into me something horrible by the end of the day, feel like ive wasted me money now!


----------



## vbaby3

You'll have a lovely mothers day next yr madct,with your hubby and son!!!
I have that horrible grinding feeling on my cervix,its like she's moving her head from side to side and its practically in my vj!
It is particularly unpleasant when walking coz sometimes I have to stop and make an ouch face lol!!!

I normally get my toenails french painted all summer,a very rare treat!I live in flip flpos and sandals so like them pretty!
The 1 i'm getting done today apparently lasts for 5wks without chipping!!
Getting my hair cut on tues,and then I'm ready for baby!
Apart from when dh has to work away on the 11th.
Maybe she'll come before that and he just won't be able to go!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive wanted to stop walking too with that feeling down there!, and i stop and DH asks if its my hips?, i try to explain what it is but obviously he's not going to understand lol!.

ah, i had my hair cut last week i think it was, just a trim.


----------



## pinkclaire

MOrning ladies, just catching up!

Well dont think my DH is on this course now that I was winding myself up about. He's been pulled off it as hes in a lot of trouble at work. He squared up to a sargent :-s and the RSM has gone mad about it. He thinks he might be kicked out of his platoon, charged and maybe even demoted! Not impressed with his behaviour but also glad hes not away! 

He spent 170 quid this week out boozing and on food, so I'm pretty mad at him all in all! If he gets charged plus demoted thats one expensive 5 days at exactly the wrong time!

Hope Gilz and Madly are ok :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

OOh pink,thats not good.
Its obviously good he prob won't be away,but 170 quid on drink and food?!!Seriously,while you're flat out working and looking after james,as well as growing a baby!
The shit would seriously hit the fan if my dh did that!
Hope he doesn't end up demoted.
Time for him to grow up!

any word from madly yet today?


----------



## madcatwoman

I was moaning that £30 of an evening in the pub was a waste of money!:haha:

£170, now thats not on!


----------



## madcatwoman

"I see you lurking Madly!!:haha: u ok hun?"



> "Expectant mothers can take heart this Easter. Tucking into chocolate eggs is good for the baby, according to a study of over 300 women - especially if you are feeling a bit on edge.
> 
> Katri Raikkonen at the University of Helsinki, Finland, and her colleagues asked pregnant women to rate their stress levels and chocolate consumption.
> 
> After the babies were born, they looked for an association between the amount of chocolate their mothers had eaten and the babies' behaviour. Six months after birth, the researchers asked mothers to rate their infants' behaviour in various categories, including fear, soothability, smiling and laughter.
> 
> The babies born to women who had been eating chocolate daily during pregnancy were more active and "positively reactive" - a measure that encompasses traits such as smiling and laughter.
> 
> And the babies of stressed women who had regularly consumed chocolate showed less fear of new situations than babies of stressed women who abstained.
> 
> The researchers point out that they cannot rule out the possibility that chocolate consumption and baby behaviour are both linked with some other factor.
> 
> But they speculate that the effects they observed could result from chemicals in chocolate associated with positive mood being passed on to the baby in the womb."


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just catching up madcat :winkwink:

Well I discharged myself last night at 10pm ... full story in my journal so I wont repost here but wanted to say thank you to Molly and Gilz for updating for me and for all your well wishes and thoughts yesterday :kiss:

Am not doing so bad....I am still suffering a racing heart and pulse on sitting/resting but am told this is probably a nasty pregnancy sympton :wacko: I started with terrible BHs last night and am still getting them now :dohh: I think it was all the worry and the stress at leaving Oliver yesterday I have noticed I tend to get them if am over-worried about something but last night I must admit I was thinking Charlie was about to put in an appearance :winkwink: It was clear I was about to spend the weekend in there with not much of a plan and felt like it was a waste of my time and theirs because the senior Dr did a bunk without even seeing me and all my tests were fine :thumbup: I knew I was far better at home resting in my own surroundings and I was right I had a really good nights sleep even with the damn SPD :)

Am not a good patient AT ALL so am keeping my fxed that the next time I have to go down there is to be admitted because I am in labour :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Wow madcat,that post just made my day!!!
I'm off to root out my bag of hidden easter eggs now:haha::haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you got home madly.x
Hope it is just another pregnancy symptom,a scary one though.
Fingers crossed charlie cracks on and makes a move so you don't have to worry about pregnancy symptoms anymore.xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink hon sorry to hear about your DH and his work bother :hugs: and 170.00 OMG I would have hit the roof with DH :growlmad: Make sure he knows hes in the dog house good and proper :thumbup:

vbaby enjoy your pamper session :kiss:

:wohoo: for mat leave Loopy :happydance:

Molly am sure work will be fine when you pop in...at the end of the day you need to do what is best for your and LO :thumbup: Look what happened to me and I have been stress free for an whole month :wacko:

Peanut am with you on not knowing wether am up to venturing out tomorrow or not :dohh:

madcat bless you for avoiding MIL I hope she doesnt have anymore `words` with your DH today :nope:

:wohoo: for making it to 28wks Ozzie .... keep on cooking your little man every day will make all the difference :kiss:

Sorry if I forgot anything :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i just sunk a wispa, and DH came home w ith two packs of Maryland cookies, im eyeing them up next!, chocolate is good for our babies!:thumbup:
"Bring it on!"".

Madly, glad to see you back on here, i dont want two of you in the hospital, having gilz in there is bad enough, sounds slightly like panic attacks that werent dying down, or something!.
I know terrible,im just done with nicesties 1st thing in the morning with MIL and at midday (let alone again tomorrow), so every saturday i wait till 9.30 then i announce my hair needs washing so i stand in the shower washing my hair until i hear the door shut!. sad in it!


----------



## gilz82

Not sad at all hon it's just self preservation :hugs: There's no point in you standing there attempting to make polite conversation when you don't want to. 

Chocolate sounds yummy, I've good a packet of maltesers here but can't face them cos they'll be warm. I much prefer them just out of the fridge.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: I'm glad everyone is doing good. Happy early Mother's day :haha:

Glitz!!! Lots of :hugs: I hope they sort something out soon! Be your own advocate and don't let them talk you out of something you feel is right!!! The docs here can be very pushy I've found :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Not sad at all hon it's just self preservation :hugs: There's no point in you standing there attempting to make polite conversation when you don't want to.
> 
> Chocolate sounds yummy, I've good a packet of maltesers here but can't face them cos they'll be warm. I much prefer them just out of the fridge.

Oh get a tissue girl!!:haha: wipe your sticky fingers afterwards and shove 'em down, if you give them to a MW to put in the fridge you'll never see them again!!!:haha::shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm not silly enough to hand over my chocolate Madcat!!

Ozzie we stay 40 mins from the hospital and my fear is that if I signed myself out and labour did progress at home I'd be stuck with a premature breech baby trying to deliver itself. The risks associated with that do scare me enough to stay here while they are telling I have to, I think anyway.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I didn't mean do something that made you uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I know you didn't hon, all I meant was what I really want to do is go home, but unfortunately that's not going to happen. 

How are you feeling these days, a little happier that Alex is doing well just now?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I'm a little happier. Still exhausted and I'm not sleeping overly well at night. I'm actually sitting here yawning like crazy.

I hope they decide soon what to do. I hate hospitals :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello everyone. Hope you're all doing ok under the various circumstances. I've been having a trying day. After a promising start it went rapidly downhill. Walked with Byron to the canal to feed the ducks. Had to fight with him at every point before finally leaving the house. He was nicely tired when we got back but not overly so. Was v good sitting down for food, are three bits of pasta and that was that. Wanted everything he couldn't have and nothing he could then finally decided he wanted to go to bed (his eyelids were drooping) just as my lunch was ready - I've been retching a lot today. Took him up, wouldn't go on potty, wouldn't get in bed etc etc. I ended up eating my unpleasantly lukewarm butty on his room with him alternately trying to eat it and take bits to give to the dog. We fought much for another hour one way or another til eventually he went to sleep with a story and I slept too. An hour later he's awake playing with potato heads. Sigh. Not the two or three hours I was hoping for that we usually get on a Saturday. I've now hot heartburn to add to my nausea. Double sigh.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: Peanut

Just a quick update from my mum.

She text me this morning telling me that the combined blood work that she had done for Down Syndrome has come back and it's brilliant news!

She is low risk! So now hopefully she can relax and I am so pleased!

Off out to an engagment party tonight and I am wearing my maxi dress that I got last summer which thankfully is nice and elasticated and it means I can wear flip flops so hopefully my feet won't swell up too much.

Will post a bump picture in my maxi dress before I go out!

:flower:​


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,I agree as horrible as it is,hospital is the best place for you,you've too many risk factors going on to be signing yourself out!!
Just hope you're not stuck there for too much longer.x

Thats great news about your mam sofie!x

Madcat,I have a family size golden crisp for later:haha:
I'm doing it for the good of my child!:haha:

Well I have beautifully pedicured feet and pretty nails!I look wonderful in my flip flops!


----------



## madcatwoman

Good for you Vbaby!, make sure you get plenty of chocolate from now on,after my wispa, this afternoon, i had a big handful of maryland chocolate chip cookies!.

Oh peanut,sounds like Byron is giving you a runaround these days, do you think the terrible twos have finally hit?.

God im at the end of my rope with the same old questions, now, i get on with my FIL, he doesnt suffercate me or anything, but oh god, for the 5th time im answered "whens he due", how are you feeling",where are you having him, any idea when he might come, what happens at the check ups, blah blah blah. I told him ive stopped telling anyone when he's due, baby will come when baby feels like it...., how am i supposed to know:shrug:?.
Then some other poor innocent sod might ask when im due for the 1st time and i'll probably bite their head off lol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Does anyone notice that every now and then they are hungrier than normal??? Usually I'm good with my three meals and few snacks, but today I just want to eat and eat and eat!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yes Ozzie, sometimes I can't eat enough! I had a period of massive appetite fairly early in third tri.

Madcat I think his molars are giving him grief and he simply attention seeks when I'm ill. Our days together are either fantastic or awful, never anything moderate! He's more balanced with DH because they do more together. It'll all be different again once th baby's here and once I'm agile again. Having seen how a lot of toddlers can be we're lucky that Byron is so good. I just don't have enough to offer him, like not walking an energetic dog breed enough!

DH is home, they've gone out with the dog now. Byron's been ok since he woke up, we've been playing in the garden.


----------



## gilz82

Most exciting thing to happen to me today another helicopter landed outside my hospital room. How bored and am I that I'm posting pictures of this :dohh:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/51081d64.jpg


----------



## molly85

awww peanut fingers crossed he sleeps tonight.

madcat have u any stickers u can print u can put allnthe details on it and plasterthem to him when he asks.

I have humped more of my cuddlys up from my parents I bought somany as a teenand they have seen no love so am washing them up for abby. I generally find dollys quite scary so she prob won't have many these are mainly animal and winnie the poohs. 

Also go matts step nephew somelego so hope he likes that he will be 4


----------



## PeanutBean

I'd be excited by the helicopter too gilz!!

Nice getting teds for Abby, Molly. I have a tub of the remains of my soft toys that byron's begun to be interested in now. He thinks they're all his though and gets cross if I say they're mine! :haha:


----------



## molly85

Ah tahts the thing I have MY teddies in MY room lol these are all the looked nice at the time one lol

My mum wants to get her a special teddy but I have a frog I wanted her to have so have kinda got out of that lol

I am also collecting animal familes for her so far I have swans and ducks, and 2 frogs they ddnt have tad poles


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, not a bad idea...!:haha:

Gilz, bless ya!:winkwink:

I washed my hair this morning, just had tea and dropped chocolate mouse all down my hair that missed my mouth, its now like straw. im gutted, it took so much effort to wash, dry&straighten.


----------



## molly85

eugh thats sooo annoying when that happens. I have mary rose sauce down me I had no idea it stained!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH is happy because I shaved my legs :blush: sorry for the TMI.....I just couldn't be bothered for weeks :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon is that really an empty hospital car park :wacko: Ours is always ram packed :dohh: and DH spent a fortune in parking fees yesterday!

madcat say to your FIL `do you have a crystal ball cause I sure dont!` a MW said it to the lady and her relatives in the next bed to me yesterday when her none english speaking relatives kept asking `when baby come?` `when baby come?`

Sofie hon great news about your Mum I commented in your Journal

vbaby am thinking I should have at least a manicure now :lol:

Peanut sorry to hear byron has been demanding today :hugs:....am sort of dreading the holidays I hope Oliver behaves mmmmmmmmmmmmm!

ASM I had another funny do earlier but not accompanied by the rapid breathing thankfully. I havent done a thing all day :) DH has sorted all washing and Oliver has spent most of day in the garden playing with the little boy from next door. I had a late afternoon nap and feel loads better for it :thumbup: DH and Oliver are now playing Harry Potter on the WII. My Mum was suppose to visit me after her shopping spree with my Sister but she texted to say she will come tomorrow instead...a bit annoyed tbh considering it took her until lunchtime to text me and ask if I was ok (she didnt even know I was home!) ugh I dont even know why it upsets me like it does that she seems to think I dont need my Mum around as much as my more attention seeking Sisters especially after yesterday. I know I am married and have my own family but so do my Sisters its just upsetting the lack of support I recieve :sad1:


----------



## molly85

Can't be madly empty hospital car parks don't exsist.

I've to be there for over 3 hours on Monday trying to figure out where to park should I park in town and get a bus???? Rediculous


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh tell me about it :wacko: It would have been cheaper to taxi it to the hospital yesterday am sure the parking fees are extortionate!


----------



## molly85

well ours is £2 for the first hour and you can only pay in hourly slots or 2 hourly grr


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ours is £1.80 for four hours. In the US, most of the hospital parking is free.


----------



## molly85

you pay through the nose for teh hospital thoiugh ozzie. wouldn't be so bad if they had a decent amount of spaces. at least I can pop up to L&D to sort out my appointment. hard to say no when a weeble waddles up to u


----------



## madcatwoman

Our hospital has just abandoned their parking fee's, and is now free


----------



## molly85

oh you cow madcat this si what I get for using a hospital in surrey snobby bleeding guildford with its 4x4 and TT drivers taking up all the space


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh we pay 3.00 for two hrs not bad unless like yesterday DH had to do a mad dash to top up cause the traffic wardens have rockets up their arses and slap you a ticket the second you go overdue :hissy:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Our hospital was really good and when DH's mum was passing away they gave DH's sister and mum's best friend special parking passes and called the wardens to let them know.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We got them too ozzie when my nana was really ill :sad1: St James hospital has many car-parking places and lots of different wings so you tend to `try` to park as close as you can to where you want to be otherwise you end up treking miles :wacko:


----------



## molly85

our midwives come and give them what for as you can't risk leaving the clinic lol. 

must find out where this class is. i might park at teh back of the hospital as i know it well and can navigate the maize on the lower ground floor


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes the whole UK was meant to bs getting free hospital parking but the Tories scrapped it. Madcat I think the Welsh Assembly has implemented it across the country. But lol I was thinking that about the car park! Perhaps it's because everyone arrives by helicopter! :haha:

I feel better now DH is back. I just struggle with Byron disproportionately because of the nausea and difficulty getting about. They've been on a huge walk and are back. My washing is nearly dry despite not going out top about 4pm. I love spring. It's been lovely weather this afternoon especially considering how grotty it was this morning.

I've developed a new anxiety. Prepare for some tmi... I have this polyp on my epis scar. Only discovered it during pregnancy. I did a big google and found it seems to be an epis thing that tends not to go much reported. I can see why having discovered it years after the epis! It explains why my perineum is always so tender but is leaving me a bit anxious that it'll rely hurt and bleed during crowning. I wonder if the MW will be able to vey it off if I need any stitches... So don't fancy going to get it removed postnatally but I shall have to as it's sore. Bah.


----------



## molly85

Ah yes you can get them at ours to. they cost about £15 for a week but you pay £10 a day just a scary thought


----------



## molly85

ohh peanut that sounds familier did you have disolvable stitches before?


----------



## PeanutBean

They were dissolvable for the epis. I don't think I've ever had themfir anything else though I have had normal stitches. It's probably grown for being pregnant (like everything does) but I think it's been the cause of a lot of previously unexplained stuff. I'm still cross that when that doctor did a check at Christmas and I said how I had always felt wrong since the birth and she assured me everything was normal but failed to mention I've a whopping growth on my scar! I think I discovered it shortly after that so I'm sure it was there then.


----------



## molly85

"dissovable" is not accurate. when I had my feet done which i obviously could see I noticed a lump and and it was teh knotted bit of teh stitch i "squeezed" it out.


Girls I have just realised I have not felt abby sine this morning she usually goes nuts this time of day especially as i have had choccy cookies


----------



## madcatwoman

Eww that doesnt sound too good peanut:blush::shrug:

my LOs head is so low im having trouble deciding if i want a wee these days or whether his head is just down there, even no2s arent as easy anymore, sometimes i think it must be his head i feel. the pressure has increased so much in the last week...anyone else like this??


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes madcat I often feel her head on my bladder. It sort of feels a bit like cystitis at the time, you know a bit sore and intense but it never lasts long. I can usually tell the difference between that and needing a pee though at aquanatal this week I was sure it was her head then went for a pee after and did gallons! :rofl:

That's a bit gross Molly! Lol. I don't think it's from a stitch, seems to be a thing (granulated polyp or something like that) that happens and I'm a bit if a growy sort of person. Had a spot turn into a big mole, have had four big moles removed one of which was a bit dodgy getting repeatedly infected. I had a lump on my ear piercing last preg that grew from a cyst and had to be chopped off. Seems to be my special way and pregnancy definitely exacerbates this for everyone, I know lots of people get skin tags when pregnant. Not impressed by it though. Must remember to ask the MW if it can be nipped off while she's down there


----------



## gilz82

Molly you know the drill if you are worried about Abby get on the phone to the maternity unit please. You wouldn't believe it but helicopter number two just arrived for today!!

On the car parking thing, that bit is only for the maternity unit supposedly. You aren't charged for it. You want to see it during the week though, you can't get parked for love nor money. It because all the scabby people who work in town come and park here first thing in the morning and then get the free shuttle bus into town to work. That means they don't have to pay car parking in town and us fat waddling pregnant ladies can't get parked at the maternity unit. So does my brain in :grr:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey ladies,

Few pages back, but I told DH that he's lost the right to his bank card now lol. 

Peanut :hugs: that does sound horrid. 

Gilz you can't even get parked in our maternity part ever. I went there in an emergency with James (I had fresh blood and was leaking fluid) and I couldn't get parked. I was in a right state not in any sort of mood to be driving round and round waiting. I parked in the staff part and they fined me even with me calling the warden and telling them!!


----------



## molly85

i did as i was told have been and had a trace done alls fine just having aquiet day it would seem she hated the trace machine and kept hiding. the midwife was a bit grumpy though


----------



## gilz82

Glad you went and got checked out Molly :hugs: really happy Abby is fine!


----------



## molly85

cheeky child nearly did bad things to my blood pressure

mW didn't say what way round she was as that might have explained it will have to have anose at my notes in a mo. 

Hows your sanity?


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are ok molly. I meant to suggest drinking an icy drink as the cold often gets them moving. I don't know why I didn't post, dh must've distracted me.

:hugs: pink. Is he under pressure at the mo? I'd be extremely cross with dh if he dud anything of the sort.

We never have space at the maternity parking and it is also a ridiculous temporary two storey park with huge metal pillars at every space and no shuffling room. When I went for my first scan I forgot I hadn't parked there since having my little skoda and gouged a hole in a door! I think every pregnant woman I have known has done the same there. Now we always park a few mins walk away in an estate. The open car parks are ok but there are never any spaces and it's as long a walk across the hospital as it is from the estate!


----------



## molly85

i tried that peanut but think i was already in panic mode as shed not responded to sugar and on reading my notes I now why.

She is longitudinal cephalic other wise known as head down facing my back. she has been back to back from the major kicks so would explain thecrampy pains last night so guess she has maybe engaged or is about to


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo she's getting herself into a good position for you!


----------



## molly85

yup would seem so. fingers crossed 37 weeks dead on. i dnt like teh reduced movement,
saying that cervix dnt like it either


----------



## PeanutBean

Right 'm'off to bed. Night!


----------



## molly85

night enjoy some sleep. Only just eatting so will be here for a while


----------



## sequeena

Looks like I missed all the banter! I'm not good at keeping up :dohh:


----------



## molly85

hey sequeena i'm still here. hows u


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I told you it would be eventful!

We went to the place where we had our wedding recpetion which is owned by my SIL's husbands family. There was a lovly artist on and the mood was great!

DH's Dad was rather drunk but hey-ho....

So anyway it was an engagment party of my friends and all of the in-laws were going so we decided to go too....So half way through the night my friends in-laws were all dancing to the music then suddenly this guy collapsed!

Then he started complaining of chest pains and all of his family were around him trying to help him.

So my SIL went over to give them advice as she is a qualified nursethen this blokes sister pushes her out of the way and told her to fuck off and leave him alone!

Now my SIL isn't the smallest of people and neither was this woman so as my SIL was walking off this blokes sister (who was rather drunk) started gobbing off at my SIL!! Calling her a fat c**t (Pot kettle black!)

So they were gobbing off at each other and this woman was getting closer and closer to me so I tried to move out of the way then I heard her call my SIL something I don't even want to type in here so I told her to watch her gob and not to speak to my SIL like that....

Well that then prompted her to gob off at me! Then she said I will take you on aswell you horrible little c**t!! So I shouted (and pointing to my bump) Your really going to take me on are you? You daft bint!

Which them prompted DH to tell her to get out of my way before someone gets hurt. But then she carried on gobbing at me and when I was in mid sentence of calling her a horrible name I got some pains in my bump!

Well holy shit I thought I was in early labour! I started getting period type cramps in my bump and Jake was moving like crazy and it just didn't feel right so I had to turn around and hold my bump....

Which then prompted DH to move everyone out of the way and take me outside with a pint of water and a chair!

So someone had called an ambulance for this poor bloke who was still on the floor with chest pains and a first response and an ambulance turned up. So when the bloke was put in the ambulance my MIL asked the first response guy to check me over...

By then the cramping had stopped and I was feeling fine and just had a slight headache...My BP was slightly raised along with my pulse but he said thats because I got a little bit excited.

He also told me the cramps could be the fact that my adreniline was going that fast it can cause 'False Labour' and with the added fact that Jake wouldn't keep still it gave out signs that I was in early labour...

So there you go! That was my eventful night!

I wonder what tomorrows mothers day meal will bring?​


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey sofie! You need to stay out of fights! I reckon that woman will be mightily ashamed today, assuming she even remembers anything! :dohh:

Nice early morning for me. I was up at 2 after dreaming my waters had gone then before 6am the dog started snuffling then Byron came in then DH's alarm went off as he'd forgotten to turn it off...! Happy Mothers Day! :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

Happy mothers day to all the already mammies and mammies to be!!!
Hope all our dh's/oh's look after us today!

Peanut I'm having allsorts of labour/water breaking dreams these nights too!

Sofie,glad you're ok!

Hope everyone has a lovely day today.
Gilz and madly hope you're both doing ok.x


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm feeling a lot sick and the boy is being naughty for DH. I think molars. Business as usual here! Though that's ok as DH always looks after me.


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies happy mothers day!!

Sofie sounds like a right nightmare! Glad your both ok :hugs:

PB yes he's under a lot of pressure, plus they told him about that course which meant he had to leave me whilst heavily pregnant so I'm sure that all contributed! He has been trying to make it up to me all weekend, but I'm finding it hard to drop it! Another joy of being pregnant! I think it's because I was very upset about it buy I had to get on with it here and keep things together for James' sake. I could never just have a blow out because Ive had some bad news iykwim?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day! :hugs:

Wowwie sofie! That's just mental! Some people, eh?

:hugs: to Madly and Glitz and hope things are going ok! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy Mothers day Ladies :flower:

What an eventful night Sofie :shock: I hope todays meal turns out better for you :hugs:

Molly glad everything was ok with abby they sure know how to worry us :wacko:

Well today we did the Mothers Day round :dohh: MILs and to see my Mum but to name a few visits. MIL was in a pleasant mood...my BIL and SIL were there so it was quite a nice visit and shes taking Oliver all day tomorrow too so I get a full day of rest and feet up :) nice start to half term :lol: We then popped in to see our friends and god-daughter and had a nice catch up chat and then lastly went to see my Mum who had my Sister text me on her behalf this morning saying she wasnt up to coming to visit me today :sad1: no surprise there I was totally expecting this to be the case :( So I text back saying we would pop by (I kept the peace mainly for Oliver so he could give his nana her card and flowers) my Nana was at my Mums so we gave her her cards too :thumbup: We then went to Mcds for lunch and came home so I can rest :) DH feels like my Mother`s Day has been pants but tbh I dont mind we havent done too much I dont feel up to it and no sooner did I get home and get changed I had quite a major attack again. I changed into my PJs and put the washing machine on...not a major task really but then all of a sudden the rapid breathing and racing heart/pulse started :sad1: I feel so frustrated because I cant seem to do the simpiliest of tasks without this happening and I think DH is getting miffed because I keep asking him to help me or do things for me :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly! I'm sure your DH is just very concerned about you :hugs: Sounds like a busy, busy day!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly. You need to stop worrying about your DH too and if he really is feeling miffed then HE needs to get over it and do anything and everything you need to stay calm.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PB, a friend just told me about this incident https://lezgetreal.com/2011/04/the-army-wants-you-just-dont-breastfeed/

CRAZINESS in the USA!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice! Got to :rofl: at the spelling and grammar in that article though! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all,
ive just read through all the posts and forgotten what ive read to be honest:shrug:.

I had a suprise, making my breakfast and there was a card on the worktop, didnt look at it as i thought it was MILs until DH told me to look at it... a mummys day card to be!, was a nice suprise:winkwink:

we have done the dinner out with MIL, SIL,BIL,their mum, myself and DH, unfortunately it was all split down the middle and has cost DH £70(that we dont have), quite an expensive place(that we dont go to because its too dear). DH did get some cash out this morning but not enough, had to pay by card. I dont know, theres us being careful with money these days and these events popping up out of control which are costing a fortune.

ON a good note, i slept a bit last night, it was suprising!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs: 

I get the feeling he thinks I am been lazy to a certain extent :wacko: I mean this is the guy who stood over his pregnant wife hands on hips whilst she was on all fours cleaning the skirting boards and such :dohh: I ask for a drink whilst hes up to stop me getting up and he gets all uffy .... I really wanted to :cry: am not a person who can sit still I like to be indepenent and hey am finding it a tad difficult too ugh men :trouble: Peanut your right I think I will just have to ignore him if hes going to be difficult like this :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I get the feeling he thinks I am been lazy to a certain extent :wacko: I mean this is the guy who stood over his pregnant wife hands on hips whilst she was on all fours cleaning the skirting boards and such :dohh: I ask for a drink whilst hes up to stop me getting up and he gets all uffy .... I really wanted to :cry: am not a person who can sit still I like to be indepenent and hey am finding it a tad difficult too ugh men :trouble: Peanut your right I think I will just have to ignore him if hes going to be difficult like this :thumbup:

hun have i missed a post of yours somewhere, is your OH not helping you out as he should?, thats just not on, things are so bloody difficult to do for ourselves these days(even if we want to be able to do them) :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh madly that sounds like my DH! I think he thinks I'm being lazy. Problem is I really never sit down unless I need to!!

Madcat that sounds like us. Doesn't matter how hard we try something always crops up! Maybe next time just ask if you can go somewhere cheaper? Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think he forgot its Mothers Day Ladies....a huge change of heart from not letting me do anything yesterday :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

It's bloody fathers day everyday I swear lol.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

I'm back from the meal and it was lush!
 
Jake must of been hungry as he was doing some lovely flips in my belly today!

I am in bed in my nightie and going to have an hours kip because I am so tired!

Oh I see Jake again tomorrow for our follow up scan aswell which I am looking forward to! Can't wait to see him again!

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

:flower:​


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Pink ... but when it is officially Fathers Day in June I will remember and he will get payback :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

But you won't. Because I bet like me you still spoil him :dohh: I'm actually a idiot lol. 

I'm still in a mood with my DH not sure when I'll be able to drop it! I don't drop things easily when I'm pregnant! 

Tomorrow is my penultimate week at work! Boy I'm ready to leave!

Good luck sofie tomorrow hope everything goes well xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly and pink. They're rubbish at empathising when it's something they've experienced themselves never mind bloody pregnancy! I've suggested to DH he start husbandcraft classes to show wayward husbands how to support their pregnant wives during pregnancy, labour and beyond. He said what sort of a man would go to that so naturally I said the sort made to by his wife! :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cloud9: I got a wee card and some chocolates. I started crying because DH wrote on the card "To my Mommy (USA spelling!!! :happydance:) who carries me in her tummy" :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

so..im going down stairs to the loos at the restruant, and im waiting for some bloke to come up the stairs 1st, and he looks at me, points at my bump, and says _"I know what you've been doing!"_:shrug: Cheeky sod!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcatwoman said:


> so..im going down stairs to the loos at the restruant, and im waiting for some bloke to come up the stairs 1st, and he looks at me, points at my bump, and says _"I know what you've been doing!"_:shrug: Cheeky sod!!!

I would have said something cheeky, like "You do? Oh shit! Now I have to kill you." :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'd have said something like "more often than you" or whatever. Cheeky git.


----------



## molly85

lol Madcat thats the best one you have had so far.

Damn I feel like an odd bean now as matt has bought me mothers day stuff for 3 years from molly he missed teh first one by a few months. 

I always get cards etc but this year I got one from Abby and it was addressed to Home (mummy) lol. he really did go mad but nothing to exspensive the milk tray may not last though lol. 

MIL got abby a couple of outfits from her local carboot they look really nice to so am quite pleased


----------



## madcatwoman

Abbys new outfits sounds great molly,nice present:thumbup:. I dont think we have enough for baby B to be honest.

Yes, what that bloke said was a bit of a corker out of all of them so far, gosh, i wouldnt dream of saying half the things that have been said to me so far!.

unfortunately i think later, as apposed to on the spot, i was more expecting him just to thank me for letting him come up the stairs first to be honest, had i had thought on the spot i think id have either put him on the spot and said "OH yes?, well whats that then?".............. or simply "no shit sherlock!!":haha:


----------



## molly85

should have saidwhat sucking off the chef 4 discount lol 

Oh my filthy mind. 

1 of the out fits is the 7.5lb newborn size. which if it doesn't fit I can mail to any of our later girls if their little ones arrive early


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG madcat that has to be the best comment yet :shock: well it far out weighs the `I noticed you lost weight on your thighs due to MS` from one of the mums at Olivers school :wacko: I find all `oldies` sort of look at you with a `oh shes had sex` look like its a huge :shock: it actually happens....On Thursday an old dear was gawping that much she nearly tripped over the kerb, I was on the phone to DH at the time and said very loudly `I really wish people wouldnt stare I mean yes am pregnant but am def sure am not the first ever pregnant lady`she flushed a terrible shade of red and quickly looked away. I get some nice sort of `oh shes having a baby how cute` sort of looks and then some people think its their right to ask you like a million questions :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oops double post :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

I definately dont like the unwanted attention these days!:wacko:

take a look at this https://www.wtvy.com/home/headlines/Labor_Inducing_Cupcakes_Stump_Docs_119012934.html


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcatwoman said:


> I definately dont like the unwanted attention these days!:wacko:
> 
> take a look at this https://www.wtvy.com/home/headlines/Labor_Inducing_Cupcakes_Stump_Docs_119012934.html

:rofl: That's cool!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

At least we know where to go madcat should we go overdue because I really dont relish the thought after seeing on Friday how drawn out induction can be :wacko: Wonder if she does mail order :rofl:


----------



## molly85

So lemon cupcakes???? with a glass of raspberry leaf teaf after a good curry?


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> At least we know where to go madcat should we go overdue because I really dont relish the thought after seeing on Friday how drawn out induction can be :wacko: Wonder if she does mail order :rofl:

i dont think she could send them via mail quick enough for me!:haha:


----------



## molly85

we should all take one of the many natural induction methods.

whos up for cake?? it would all be in teh name of science


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm having a hot lemon and honey. I'll let you know how it works out! :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> At least we know where to go madcat should we go overdue because I really dont relish the thought after seeing on Friday how drawn out induction can be :wacko: Wonder if she does mail order :rofl:
> 
> i dont think she could send them via mail quick enough for me!:haha:Click to expand...

Me neither :rofl:

My Mum reckons Charlie will hold on until 7th May when she gets back from Spain (she goes on 23rd April!) I told her not bloody likely by that stage I will be running a marathon :haha: Or doing whatever possible to vacate him :lol:


----------



## molly85

Marathin something. lol

ewwwww dog fart. yuck shes so small to ewwww


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Need abit of help, I have written out my birth plan using the website birthplan.com and was wondering if I am missing anything?

What do you ladies think?

Labour

* I would like to be free to walk around during labour.
* I wish to be able to move around and change position at will throughout labour.
* I would like to be able to have fluids by mouth throughout the first stage of labour.
* I will be bringing my own music to play during labour.
* I would like the environment to be kept as quiet as possible.
* I would like the lights in the room to be kept low during my labour.
* I do not want an IV unless I become dehydrated.
* I would like to try and labour and birth in the birthing pool
* I will be bringing my own birthing ball to help progress labour


Monitoring

* I do not want an internal monitor unless My Son has shown some sign of distress.

Labor Augmentation/Induction

* If labor is not progressing, I would like to have the amniotic membrane ruptured before other methods are used to augment labor.
* I would prefer to be allowed to try changing position and other natural methods (walking, nipple stimulation) before Pitocin is administered.

Anesthesia/Pain Medication

* I realize that many pain medications exist. I'll ask for them if I need them.

Cesarean

* Unless absolutely necessary, I would like to avoid a Cesarean.
* If a Cesarean delivery is indicated, I would like to be fully informed and to participate in the decision-making process.
* I would like My Husband present at all times if My Son requires a Cesarean delivery.
* I wish to have an epidural for anesthesia.
* So I can view the birth, I would like the screen lowered just before delivery of My Son.
* If My Son is not in distress, My Son should be given to My Husband immediately after birth.

Episiotomy

* I would prefer not to have an episiotomy unless absolutely required for My Son's safety.
* I would appreciate guidance in when to push and when to stop pushing so the perineum can stretch.

Delivery

* I would like to be allowed to choose the position in which I give birth, including squatting.
* I would like My Husband and/or nurses to support me and my legs as necessary during the pushing stage.
* I would like the chance to touch My Son's head when it crowns.
* I would appreciate having the room lights turned low for the actual delivery.
* I would appreciate having the room as quiet as possible when My Son is born.
* I would like to have My Son placed on my stomach/chest immediately after delivery.

Immediately After Delivery

* I would like to have My Husband cut the cord.
* I would like to hold My Son while I deliver the placenta and any tissue repairs are made.
* I would like to hold My Son for at least 15 minutes before (he/she) is photographed, examined, etc.
* I would like to have My Son evaluated and bathed in my presence.
* I plan to keep My Son near me following birth and would appreciate if the evaluation of My Son can be done with My Son on my abdomen, with both of us covered by a warm blanket, unless there is an unusual situation.
* If My Son must be taken from me to receive medical treatment, My Husband or some other person I designate will accompany My Son at all times.
* I would prefer to hold My Son rather than have (him/her) placed under heat lamps.
* I do not want a routine injection of Pitocin after the delivery to aid in expelling the placenta.
* I would like my son to have the Vitimin K injection after birth
* After the birth, I would prefer to be given a few moments of privacy to urinate on my own before being catheterized.
* I would like to see the placenta after it is delivered.

Postpartum

* Unless required for health reasons, I do not wish to be separated from my baby.

Breastfeeding

* I do not plan to breastfeed My Son.

Circumcision

* I do not want My Son circumcised.

Photo/Video

* I would like to take still photographs during labor and the birth.​


----------



## molly85

oh tahts brilliant. I don't think you need worry about cathiters unless you have an epi. I hate them and have found out the reason is because you bladder doesn't know its filling. Having seen what happens when you dnt empty your bladder for way to long it is better and I would recommend a flip flo style so you have control but no bag ewww. It's otherwise really good I ddnt egt to far with mine as there is stuff i need to know


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening ladies, sorry been MIA again but have been popping by to try check on the poorlies.

Glad you have been released Madly, and that things seem to have settled a bit. :hugs:

Awwww Gliz sorry you are still stuck in, that sucks. Loved the helicopter! It is hideous being a patient, I have nearly gone out of my mind being in for 24 hrs , never mind longer. Are you still having pains? :hugs::hugs:

Love to everyone else - keeping it short as off to bed soon and am beat.

Am a bit stressed about my scan tomorrow and dont know why :shrug:

Happy Mothers Day to all.

My DS was supposed to come and see me but didnt bother. No card, no nothing. Eventually got a text but nothing to say whether he intended to come. I appreciate he is 15 and has other things on his hormonal mind but it still really hurts. Didnt get a card last year either. I took my step-son out to get a lovely bouquet and card, took stuff for my mom and I get a bloody text. Well on the positive side, it was a text more than I got last year.

Just makes me :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sofiekirsten said:


> Labour
> Do you have a preference about where you labour, like a birth centre or delivery suite etc?
> * I would like to be free to walk around during labour.
> * I wish to be able to move around and change position at will throughout labour.
> * I would like to be able to have fluids by mouth throughout the first stage of labour. I would add food too. It's balls about there being an issue if you need a GA, they give you antacid and stuff anyway and not eating will only mean you end up with no energy to labour if it goes on a while.
> * I will be bringing my own music to play during labour.
> * I would like the environment to be kept as quiet as possible.
> * I would like the lights in the room to be kept low during my labour.
> * I do not want an IV unless I become dehydrated.how do you feel about IV antibiotics?
> * I would like to try and labour and birth in the birthing pool
> * I will be bringing my own birthing ball to help progress labourThey might have them, you should ask, one less thing to think about!
> 
> 
> Monitoring
> 
> * I do not want an internal monitor unless My Son has shown some sign of distress.We don't often have internal monitoring but we do have continuous external monitors. These are routinely used if you have a augmentation or an epi. Use of the monitors does mean that changes in the heartbeat are detected that might not have been detected without continuous monitoring. That's not necessarily a good thing as it might lead to a drastic response, EMCS for example, when in fact the baby is fine and it was just natural variation. Just something to think about.
> 
> Labor Augmentation/Induction
> 
> * If labor is not progressing, I would like to have the amniotic membrane ruptured before other methods are used to augment labor.
> * I would prefer to be allowed to try changing position and other natural methods (walking, nipple stimulation) before Pitocin is administered. We have syntocinon in the UK, I'm guessing this is from a US site? I personally would want an explanation of what makes them consider that the labour isn't progressing. A ticking clock nnin the hospital is not necessarily a sign that your labour isn't going according to it's own plan. It might be tough but it's good for them to given proper explanations at the time so that you can think about it.
> 
> Anesthesia/Pain Medication
> 
> * I realize that many pain medications exist. I'll ask for them if I need them.
> 
> Cesarean
> 
> * Unless absolutely necessary, I would like to avoid a Cesarean.You don't really need this. They'd never do one unless THEY considered it necessary (whether or not you do will be irrelevant!).
> * If a Cesarean delivery is indicated, I would like to be fully informed and to participate in the decision-making process.
> * I would like My Husband present at all times if My Son requires a Cesarean delivery.
> * I wish to have an epidural for anesthesia.
> * So I can view the birth, I would like the screen lowered just before delivery of My Son.
> * If My Son is not in distress, My Son should be given to My Husband immediately after birth. You can also request he be placed with you. It's great you have this bit in. :thumbup:
> 
> Episiotomy
> 
> * I would prefer not to have an episiotomy unless absolutely required for My Son's safety. I might be inclined to say only if delivery is instrumental and with your prior permission.
> * I would appreciate guidance in when to push and when to stop pushing so the perineum can stretch.Be wary in case this is considered as coached pushing which can be detrimental to you and baby generally. Perhaps add that you would like like guidance to help you through crowning but unless there is some urgency in the second stage you wish to follow your natural urge to push.
> 
> Delivery
> 
> * I would like to be allowed to choose the position in which I give birth, including squatting.
> * I would like My Husband and/or nurses to support me and my legs as necessary during the pushing stage.
> * I would like the chance to touch My Son's head when it crowns.
> * I would appreciate having the room lights turned low for the actual delivery.
> * I would appreciate having the room as quiet as possible when My Son is born.
> * I would like to have My Son placed on my stomach/chest immediately after delivery.
> 
> Immediately After Delivery
> 
> * I would like to have My Husband cut the cord.Do you want to leave it to stop pulsing before cutting? (Advisable but not necessarily hospital policy)
> * I would like to hold My Son while I deliver the placenta and any tissue repairs are made.Do you want to deliver the placenta naturally or have the syntrometine injection to speed up delivery, or have the shot if the placenta doesn't deliver within X time (it can take up to two hours)?
> * I would like to hold My Son for at least 15 minutes before (he/she) is photographed, examined, etc.Are you BF? You might want to mention this if you are as baby might be ready to feed quite soon/you might want guidance on hold.
> * I would like to have My Son evaluated and bathed in my presence.They don't usually bathe babies in the UK, iut's much nicer to leave them. They smell divine and the vernix can be rubbed in to the skin which helps prevent them getting dry skin in the early days.
> * I plan to keep My Son near me following birth and would appreciate if the evaluation of My Son can be done with My Son on my abdomen, with both of us covered by a warm blanket, unless there is an unusual situation.
> * If My Son must be taken from me to receive medical treatment, My Husband or some other person I designate will accompany My Son at all times.
> * I would prefer to hold My Son rather than have (him/her) placed under heat lamps.Again I think this is a US thing, not normal practice here unless baby was really cold or premature.
> * I do not want a routine injection of Pitocin after the delivery to aid in expelling the placenta. Ah, this is the syntrometine injection I mentioned earlier. I would mention it above in the place, they may never read this far!
> * I would like my son to have the Vitimin K injection after birth
> * After the birth, I would prefer to be given a few moments of privacy to urinate on my own before being catheterized.Yes it's unusual to have a cathetar. Most commonly it'll be during labour because of an epidural. Sometimes it might be done if the placenta isn't delivering naturally in case the bladder is getting in the way (no idea why this should be the case but my homebirth kit has a cathetar in for this purpose. I don't expect it to be used!)
> * I would like to see the placenta after it is delivered.Do you want to keep it and take it home to bury/compost/encapsulate/eat/etc? They can store it cold for you if so.
> 
> Postpartum
> 
> * Unless required for health reasons, I do not wish to be separated from my baby.
> 
> Breastfeeding
> 
> * I do not plan to breastfeed My Son.
> 
> Circumcision
> 
> * I do not want My Son circumcised. Again unnecessary in the UK.
> 
> Photo/Video
> 
> * I would like to take still photographs during labor and the birth.[/FONT][/CENTER]

Hope that helps!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw :hugs: loopy. Boys are crap. Especially teenage ones! I hope your OH took care of you today. Good luck with your scan and you finish work really soon right? :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Aw :hugs: loopy. Boys are crap. Especially teenage ones! I hope your OH took care of you today. Good luck with your scan and you finish work really soon right? :happydance:

Thanks Peanut. Yes boys are super crap. And unfortunately he lives with an ex husband who despite 12years of water under bridge still hates me with a passion and will love it that he hasnt come to see me, or even got me a card. I made sure that my stepson got a lovely card and flowers even though he didnt want to. He is 4 though so has an excuse! Apparently he was beaming though when he gave his mum her stuff. I always used to check that my DS had remembered fathers day, and his birthday etc.

OH was lovely, he just patted my bump and told me this is why this :baby: is so special because we will get to bring him/her up together, which is something neither of us has had. 

Work finished last thursday :happydance::happydance:, been too busy to appreciate it as yet:wacko:

Must think about my birth plan at some point....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks for the help Peanut....

Can't believe there is so much to think about! I have made necessary changes to it so hopefully it doesn't sound too American now lol!

:flower:​


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good advice Peanut....as for the c-section part, are you talking about being able to see the cut they made? Cause I don't think you want to see that. I don't know much about the screen being lowered :shrug: would the doctors do this?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sofiekirsten said:


> Thanks for the help Peanut....
> 
> Can't believe there is so much to think about! *I have made necessary changes to it so hopefully it doesn't sound too American now lol!*
> 
> :flower:​

I resent that remark :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Peanut....
> 
> Can't believe there is so much to think about! *I have made necessary changes to it so hopefully it doesn't sound too American now lol!*
> 
> :flower:​
> 
> I resent that remark :haha:Click to expand...

Hey I am a Yank too!:haha:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Good advice Peanut....as for the c-section part, are you talking about being able to see the cut they made? Cause I don't think you want to see that. I don't know much about the screen being lowered :shrug: would the doctors do this?

I think it means the screen can be lowered just before baby is delivered so you can see it happening. You don't have to see the initial cutting etc :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Good advice Peanut....as for the c-section part, are you talking about being able to see the cut they made? Cause I don't think you want to see that. I don't know much about the screen being lowered :shrug: would the doctors do this?
> 
> I think it means the screen can be lowered just before baby is delivered so you can see it happening. You don't have to see the initial cutting etc :flower:Click to expand...

I'm all for choices, but I don't think I want to see that. I'm freaked out enough that I'll be awake while they are cutting into me!


----------



## loopylollipop

You will never see any cuts Ozzi dont worry.

The screen is lowered just to see the baby being lifted up into the air, thats all. 

Dont forget we will still have bumps immediately after the baby is born, so seeing the wound even if you were looking directly down would be impossible !


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Phew! I wouldn't think they would let you see it.

Sofie!!! Loopy and I are still waiting for an apology for the American comment :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol you 2 resemeble that remark 

see this is why we have peanut there is so much to know. 

I wanted to make mine short and sweet hence not having done yet lol.
I also want to write on mine I will not have anyone arrogant in the room after my MW last night and the people I havea had the missfortune to work with some of which are student doctors (soz loopy, you know the ones I mean though). Plus I am not a monet so I do not need every one under the sun in there unless your functional you can bog off lol. Other wise my plan is get baby out as quickly and as painfreely as possible without making me ill or deranged. Oh and ask before you touch and be preparred for the word no. 

do you think that might work???? do i need a long one lol?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know? I don't care if people think I act too American. Sure, I probably asked way more indepth questions about LO's heart block than I'm sure the average Scottish mom would have, but I'm educating myself for the sake of my LO :smug: So there


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Appologies for the American remark ladies! :haha:

I would love to be able to see them cutting me but obviously with the fact that my bump will still be there anyway and the fact that they won't let me see it I don't think it will be happening!

Yeah it just means they will lower the sheet so I can see him when he is born!

Oh here is the bump picture I promised from last night

​


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*shudder* Braver woman than I, Sofie. I don't want to see ANYONE cutting me!


----------



## molly85

awww so round and lovely. 
I would love to be american at least have the bolshyness to ask stuff i always bottle out. Iwas not impressed by the last doc I saw who just seemed bored and wanted me out the room


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> lol you 2 resemeble that remark
> 
> see this is why we have peanut there is so much to know.
> 
> I wanted to make mine short and sweet hence not having done yet lol.
> I also want to write on mine I will not have anyone arrogant in the room after my MW last night and the people I havea had the missfortune to work with some of which are student doctors (soz loopy, you know the ones I mean though). Plus I am not a monet so I do not need every one under the sun in there unless your functional you can bog off lol. Other wise my plan is get baby out as quickly and as painfreely as possible without making me ill or deranged. Oh and ask before you touch and be preparred for the word no.
> 
> do you think that might work???? do i need a long one lol?

This has to be the best birth plan I have ever read! I think you should just put 'No prick midwifes please or I will bite your head off, thank you please :haha:'


----------



## molly85

can we cover OHs with the midwives????? i just can't seematt making it through this without stitches


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> awww so round and lovely.
> I would love to be american at least have the bolshyness to ask stuff i always bottle out. Iwas not impressed by the last doc I saw who just seemed bored and wanted me out the room

That's the thing though!!!! It's your body and you have to advocate for yourself! Being informed is soooooooooooooo important! On the same note, you have to advocate for your LO as well! They aren't going to be able to! We do this in the USA ALL the time! If we don't like what we're getting from one doctor, we ask for a second opinion. If I didn't like the treatment I was getting or felt I was being fobbed off by the consultant, I would damn well say it!


----------



## loopylollipop

Cool birth plan Molly, I love it :haha:

And yes have met soooo many student doctors like that. And mw....and nurses...and receptionists.

The nurse at my surgery was an arse when I had my bloods rechecked on fri. I asked for them to add on checking my kidney function, seeing as everyone has been ignoring the blood in my urine for weeks, and my liver function seeing as I felt pretty crap and all this sickness is new for me. She looked at me as if I had a cabbage for a head.

The mw (who I saw later), asked me who I saw and what she was. I didnt know either as she hadnt introduced herself but just figured she was a nurse by default.

Still dont know whether they will do bloods I requested :shrug:

I havent decided whether to accept students. I was always grateful to be allowed to deliver, most women didnt give a rats and to be honest I had the time to devote purely to them as I wasnt rushing between a bunch of labouring women. (plus had already been a student mw years ago so had done deliveries anyway).

The only thing that bothers me about them being in is that I am going to be giving birth in the town I will probably always work it, and these students will be my junior doctors of the future and I dont necessarily want them to see them ever again after they have been staring at my bits!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Even though I am british I will be telling them straight if I don't like it I will tell them....Oh god I hope they are prepared for me when I go into labour!

I am one of those people who speaks her mind (only when needed) so if my midwife looks like a smurf when I am in labour I will tell her....

Oh I feel sorry for the midwifes already!​


----------



## loopylollipop

I think must be super British, even though I am American by birth. I am pretty bad at pushing my point forward, as I dont want to be seen as the pushy demanding doctor. So I tend to sit back and seeth, with the odd 'dont you think it would be wise to....' comments.

Although labouring might bring on a whole new me :wacko:


----------



## molly85

ohh i might get matt to write in permenant marker inside my legs if your reading this your not doing your job lol

Loopy thats the thing isn't it the ones that need to learn are crap and you dnt wnat them near you but the good ones are sooo good your happy for them to doit alone.

Well abby is now growing hair the heart burn says it all for some reason milk tray is not getting rid of it lol


----------



## loopylollipop

I am afraid I have resorted to ranitidine for my heartburn I couldnt bear it any longer.

Off to bed now, night girls xxx


----------



## molly85

Night Loopy before murder occurs.

Matt has just told me he has booked to work nights straight through from friday nightto the following Sunday (he has thursday off to attend antenatal class but will still be on the night pattern) I am going to throttle him as I have just cleared for him to do footy and beer 1 night this week and to go birmingham on thursday before our first proper antenatal class


----------



## sequeena

Sofie your bump is looking lovely :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Ozzieshunni said:


> You know? I don't care if people think I act too American. Sure, I probably asked way more indepth questions about LO's heart block than I'm sure the average Scottish mom would have, but I'm educating myself for the sake of my LO :smug: So there

Aw I'm sure that wasn't meant the way it sounds but being the only Scottish mum here, I think, I found that statement a little offensive :cry: :shrug:

Probably not helped by me reading it after being stuck in hospital for 5 days :shrug: but thought i'd mention it none the less.

Loopy hope your scan goes well today, hope the placenta has moved and your little baby feels more inclined to flash his/her parts at you. At my scan on Friday the jellybean flashed at me and oh wow baby balls are not small even on the scan :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> You know? I don't care if people think I act too American. Sure, I probably asked way more indepth questions about LO's heart block than I'm sure the average Scottish mom would have, but I'm educating myself for the sake of my LO :smug: So there
> 
> Aw I'm sure that wasn't meant the way it sounds but being the only Scottish mum here, I think, I found that statement a little offensive :cry: :shrug:
> 
> Probably not helped by me reading it after being stuck in hospital for 5 days :shrug: but thought i'd mention it none the less.
> 
> Loopy hope your scan goes well today, hope the placenta has moved and your little baby feels more inclined to flash his/her parts at you. At my scan on Friday the jellybean flashed at me and oh wow baby balls are not small even on the scan :rofl:Click to expand...

I know what you mean Gilz, when I saw my DS's bits after he was born I was like 8-[ ..they were massive

Maybe now mine has cooked a little longer there might be more to see...or not! What I am not prepared for is another :shrug: result. But hey, the worst that happens is that I dont find out.

Been up since 5am thinking about it. Guess part of me is worrying wondering what to say to the Consultant. It is hard to put forward what you want when it is all so uncertain.

How is it going Gilz? We are all thinking about you stuck in there. I hope work arent still pestering you too. How lucky is it that you finished when you did? Those stupid buggers would have been making you go in labouring.
Have the pains stopped?


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh and I am sure Ozzi didnt mean anything by it hun. Sometimes words come across differently in text - we know you are an educated bunch :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sophie you look fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol gilz, baby boys are born with HUGE balls! No baby birth yet then? How are you bearing up? Any developments?

I'm feeling really sick today and already had a lot to do before pouring a full up of scalding tea all over my bump and bed. :cry: Bump is scalded at the top but not too bad, the redness is almost gone now, half an hour later, and she started jiggling aftr the adrenaline-induced bhs were done so I think it's ok. Got all the bedding in the machine but will have to wash the top of the duvet somehow, get a load of stuff dry, do a bunch of ironing and remake the bed. I already need to have my salt bath and walk the dog by 11 (can't see that happening) before going to town to meet people for lunch. Then I have Byron all night as DH is working late. All on top of feeling the most sick. Not happy. :(


----------



## gilz82

Oh I totally understand Loopy, I'm supposed to see my own consultant this morning and I just want to go home but at the same time I just want being pregnant to be over. I can't manage to have that conversation in my head without crying let alone out loud :dohh:

The thing is since I've been in they've been alternating between dihydrocodiene and tramadol at four hourly intervals so it's keeping the kidney pain at bay, but I feel like a space cadet and they won't let me go home taking that amount of painkillers so what is the other option :shrug:

Peanut sorry your scalded yourself and the bump hon are you ok? Did you get a chance to try your pool out over the weekend?


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Lol gilz, baby boys are born with HUGE balls! No baby birth yet then? How are you bearing up? Any developments?
> 
> I'm feeling really sick today and already had a lot to do before pouring a full up of scalding tea all over my bump and bed. :cry: Bump is scalded at the top but not too bad, the redness is almost gone now, half an hour later, and she started jiggling aftr the adrenaline-induced bhs were done so I think it's ok. Got all the bedding in the machine but will have to wash the top of the duvet somehow, get a load of stuff dry, do a bunch of ironing and remake the bed. I already need to have my salt bath and walk the dog by 11 (can't see that happening) before going to town to meet people for lunch. Then I have Byron all night as DH is working late. All on top of feeling the most sick. Not happy. :(

Oh dear what a terrible start to the day PB :dohh:

I keep nearly ironing my bump, it seems to have got bigger quickly and I am not negotiating the world very well.

Been up early but havent actually done anything productive. Have looked up different fetal lies, as been trying to work up which way my LO is. There seem to be more that two big hard bits so assuming there isnt more than two heads or bums its in a funny position I cant work out :wacko:

Sorry you are feeling so sick. I dont know how you have coped, all this time. I have been struggling so much late, I have started on ranitidine to cope with the sickness and heartburn. I wasnt sleeping and just dreaded going to bed, it was torture.

Hope yours settles, at least for long enough to enjoy your day :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh I totally understand Loopy, I'm supposed to see my own consultant this morning and I just want to go home but at the same time I just want being pregnant to be over. I can't manage to have that conversation in my head without crying let alone out loud :dohh:
> 
> The thing is since I've been in they've been alternating between dihydrocodiene and tramadol at four hourly intervals so it's keeping the kidney pain at bay, but I feel like a space cadet and they won't let me go home taking that amount of painkillers so what is the other option :shrug:
> 
> Peanut sorry your scalded yourself and the bump hon are you ok? Did you get a chance to try your pool out over the weekend?

Oh Gilz I really feel for you. Its so hard to know what to do. Are they worried about the kidney function at all? And how is the protein doing? Have the contractions stopped?

Sorry about all the questions, just worried about you :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Do you find the ranitidine helpful Loopy? They prescribed me it for at home to help with nausea and heartburn but it's not been great. They've been giving me cyclizine in here which helps the sickness but not the heartburn.

Contractions still going, they are just more irritating than anything else now cos I know they aren't actually doing anything. My kidney function bloods still have my kidney "fit for purpose" but I'm putting plus 3 or 4 protien in every sample. It's horrible though because the kidney pain is almost as bad now as it was before I got my other one removed and I feel so guilty everytime I take painkillers because I know they'll be affecting the baby now.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Oh Gilz I really hope they sort something out for you.

Today is my follow up scan so thats at 10am. 

Didn't have a greats nights sleep because of heartburn! I had a gavison and it didn't shift it so I just tried to sleep through it but failed miserably!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Morning gilz hun!.....another crappy day in hospital for you huh?.god i know i said i was done with pregnancy but poor you, yours adds a whole new dimention to it!!.

Well i had another night where i actually slept a bit more than usual, i mean, i still did the usual tossing&turning&loo trips but seems to have slept more in between!.

Im up now, and ready to finish off sundays croissants,at 11.30 i have to go see my MW&consultant aparently(im sure thats what she said...?) about the GBS.. , i now have all the GBS paper work back, so im armed with that, plus info about how much more sensitive& reilable this test is appossed to the NHS one, ...im not having another one done if thats what theyre thinking, for 2 reasons...A)im not having an internal, and B)i dont want them doing the less sensitive NHS test that may come back neg when actually i still have the problem.


----------



## gilz82

Hope your scan goes well SofieKirsten :hugs:

Madcat I'm sure the nhs won't want to repeat your test, that'd cos them money :haha: Glad you managed to get some sleep too, could you maybe send me a croissant though they sound delish.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ooooooooo Sofie how exciting, didnt realise any other scans were today. Although was Molly due one at 32 weeks too...hmm...

Anyhoo, hope it all goes well :happydance::happydance: I dont know why I am so nervous. Getting plenty of movements, and HB always ok and am sure that it is unlikely any new abnormalities will have arise that wont have been seen on my 20 week scan. But still scared. How dumb :wacko:

Gilz, the ranitidine has worked really well for me. But I know some people it hasnt helped so I think it is just finding what works for you. Cyclizine is an antihistamine-type drug so could also be adding to your space cadet feeling. I know how you feel about taking medication and worrying about the LO, but you have to balance that against how you are. He is relying on you being well, and if that means taking analgesia to ease your suffering then dont beat yourself up. Worse case scenario, and this is the worse case, is that the babe may suffer some opiate withdrawl when delivered. But they are used to manage this and it will pass. If you dont deal with your pain, there will also be all sorts of physiological processes going on that will be detrimental too. So if you need them, you need them. 

Glad your kidney is holding up. Do they know why it is giving you so much pain?


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor gilz. :( I don't really know what to say but I'm thinking of you and hoping there is some progress one or another soon. :hugs:

Good luck today madcat but remember GBS isn't a problem, just part if the normal flora that lives in your body. :hugs: You have every right to refuse an internal. In fact all the better as it could be that the GBS is only actually in your gut and an internal could push bacteria up into your vagina which is certainly less desirable! Given that had a positive swab months ago and they saw that as sufficient to push antib's on me it would be nonsensical for them to withold treatment you want with a positive test at the right time!

My bath is run and I've got sheets on the bed. The rest has to wait til after the wash. The nausea petered off briefly as I was so busy I think but is back now.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Hope your scan goes well SofieKirsten :hugs:
> 
> Madcat I'm sure the nhs won't want to repeat your test, that'd cos them money :haha: Glad you managed to get some sleep too, could you maybe send me a croissant though they sound delish.

Morning Madcat. I agree with Gilz - it would be a waste of their 'valuable resources'!

Was just thinking that too Gilz - nearly ran straight to co-op for some croissant but at moment still being in my pjs is working as a deterent :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> Ooooooooo Sofie how exciting, didnt realise any other scans were today. Although was Molly due one at 32 weeks too...hmm...

Yeah I didn't really mention it. It is just a follow up scan from when I was at the Maternity unit for the third time with reduced fetal movement.

I think he just wants to make sure that Jake is growing well and that my placenta is ok. 

Hehe Jake is giving me a right good kicking this morning. He must know I am talking about him lol!


----------



## gilz82

My consultants take on the kidney pain is that it's just the strain of pregnancy Loopy. She says she's seen it before so she doesnt appear worried. She also seems to be of the impression that within about one month of the baby being here it should all be normal again so that would be good. 

On the codeine withdrawal they explained a lot of that over the weekend. The baby and I will need to stay in for 72 hours post delivery for monitoring and to treat his symptoms if he has any. It's likely I'd have been in that long anyway because we are still facing a section.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> My consultants take on the kidney pain is that it's just the strain of pregnancy Loopy. She says she's seen it before so she doesnt appear worried. She also seems to be of the impression that within about one month of the baby being here it should all be normal again so that would be good.
> 
> On the codeine withdrawal they explained a lot of that over the weekend. The baby and I will need to stay in for 72 hours post delivery for monitoring and to treat his symptoms if he has any. It's likely I'd have been in that long anyway because we are still facing a section.

Oh Gilz I really feel for you....

I really hope they make some decisions about what they are doing with you hun can't imagine just how terribly bored you are! 

Although you are in the best place :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

My LO is giving me a right ole boot too now Sofie:haha:

Thats all reassuring Gilz. I hope it is your nice Consultant thats looking after you. It seems that they are looking after you. It may be best that you are there - at least it will force you to rest.

Check you out PB being all productive. Feeling guilty and rather decandent this morning :blush:

looking up 32 week scans now to see what to expect. maybe should check out baby balls too :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I know they are looking after the baby and I but hospitals are just so depressing. 

I've also just realised that like some stupid woman I've not actually bought enough jammies or towels and things for my hospital bag given my likely section. Totally stuck my head in the ground and just got stuff for an overnight stay :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, you should have piped up sooner, ive just eaten the last croissant:pizza: covered in real butter too!:haha: and 3 Maryland cookies. Sorry

Peanut, i definately will refuse having another test done if they suggest it, i trust the private one far more to be honestm plus gilz youre right- it would only cost them money. ifs funny though- they changed their tune, 3 times i asked about the test of the past few months and 3 times i was told they dont do it routinely on the NHS, then when i told my MW id done it privately she said "Oh you didnt need to do that, we would have tested for it!)

felt sorry for DH this morning, up at 5am, barely awake(him that is), hes working in birmingham for 2 days,back late, said "at least the overtime will pay for that dinner yesterday".


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat at least you didn't have chocolate spread on it, that would have made me :cry:

Loopy I've asked at every scan after our gender scan if they could check the baby is a boy and usually they've managed to see just a wee bit of winkle. On Friday she scanned me and said "oh someone's feeling exhibitionist today" I of course didn't know what she was talking about and she pointed out the scrotum. Nearly peed myself if was just so much bigger than I had anticipated.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh yeah I know they are looking after the baby and I but hospitals are just so depressing.
> 
> I've also just realised that like some stupid woman I've not actually bought enough jammies or towels and things for my hospital bag given my likely section. Totally stuck my head in the ground and just got stuff for an overnight stay :haha:

That was wishful thinking :haha: that would be me to a tee

I wouldnt accept a blue hat and scarf yesterday from my mom in case it made my :baby: a boy :wacko:

like that one aint sorted already :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Madcat at least you didn't have chocolate spread on it, that would have made me :cry:
> 
> Loopy I've asked at every scan after our gender scan if they could check the baby is a boy and usually they've managed to see just a wee bit of winkle. On Friday she scanned me and said "oh someone's feeling exhibitionist today" I of course didn't know what she was talking about and she pointed out the scrotum. Nearly peed myself if was just so much bigger than I had anticipated.

our boy has always exposed himself at scans!:haha:, but on the 4d scan it was very obvious, they are huge arent they, i knew they are on babies, but i was still suprised, when baby B is born i really dont think i'll be any less suprised either!


----------



## gilz82

It was funny I was trying to explain to Marc just how out of proportion the wee winkle is in comparison to the balls. He kept telling me I was exaggerating, so he'll get a surprise when his son appears :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

what is it with men and their bits?:blush: it obviously starts off when their babies and gets progressively worse and obcessional.

Ooo its my wedding anniversary this month, 5 years..feels longer than that:haha:...on the 16th...would be fab if baby decided to appear on or before. 
We were just going to have a little dinner out, just the 2 of us,but we're gona have to save on that now, the original plan was to have one last night away but then we wondered that it might not be such a good idea at 39 weeks lol!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's lovely, it would be really romantic if baby b arrived then. Also if your DHs optimism is anything to go by with the car seat and packed bags I don't think you are getting to 39 weeks :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh that's lovely, it would be really romantic if baby b arrived then. Also if your DHs optimism is anything to go by with the car seat and packed bags I don't think you are getting to 39 weeks :haha:

i love my DH's optmisim, he "feels it in his waters", i'll be impressed if he's right, even more so that his waters are telling him more than mine are lol!:haha:
Funny looking in our car now he's put the carry seat in there...maybe i can get away with parking in the mother and baby space now at tesco!:haha:, he keeps telling me i should park there anyway!.

i got 3 books in town yesterday at waterstones, 3for2 offer. one to start now, one to take to the hospital incase my waters go fist and i have to g straight in and just wait and the other he says is for me to read when feeding baby!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Aw madcat,your dh is being adorable,carseat and all at the ready!

Good luck today loopy,hope all is well and baby shows its bits!
Good luck with the scan too sofie.

Gilz,my heart goes out to you:hugs:.Is your oh still about?or did he have to go back to work?
Try not to worry about jellybean and the drugs your taking.My mam was a foster mam and we had loads of babies,including my now sister who's mothers were full blown heroine addicts when they were pregnant.
They did need to be giving low dose drugs after they were born and weaned off,my sister was only 1lb when she was born,and that was near enough at full term!
She is completely perfect in everyway after all that ordeal,and had her own 1st baby last yr!
So jellybean is gonna be fine regardless.He's already such a great weight.
And lol at your comments about baby boys balls!!
They are HUGE!!!!
Although I have to say I'm not particularly looking forward to changing a baby girl nappy,with swollen flaps:wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Hope your scald is ok now peanut:hugs:
Great start to the day indeed!!!
Meant to ask you before did your waters break at home last time?or were you out?and was it a trickle or a gush?

Madly,hope you're ok today.Ignore your dh if he's being a dick:hugs:you gotta take thingd easy.x

Had a nice dinner out yest aftnoon then we went for ice cream and came home.I was having cramps and sore lower back so didn't fancy walking too much just fro the sake of it!
The sun was out,so I made the most of it and got out my maxi dresses and gladiator sandals,and I was SOOOO comfy.Wish it would be a bit more summery for the next few wks so I could wear maxi dresses everyday,but its dull and raining again today.
I really am running out of stuff to wear.Jeans just aren't comfy,leggings are rolling off my bump and I only have 1 pair of jogging bottoms and 1 pair of combats that fit,so I do have to be very up to date with the laundry!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Vbaby I am also struggling with clothes these days. It is a bit easier now I dont have to go to work. I have a couple of pairs of jeans, my over the bump ones are really comfy but the under bump ones just dig in.

One of my M&Ps floaty pretty tops is starting to get stretched at the seams so wont get much more wear out of that either .

I am begrudging buying any new clothes but may have too. I have a couple of dresses but I feel very Amish in one of them :haha: and not exactly sexy!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im really struggling with clothes too vbaby, my mothercare jeans dont fit anymore(cut into bump) so they have been made redundant, my next mat jeans still fit, they are comfy but are looking a bit worn, i have 2 mat tops and one short sleeve stretchy jumper that fits, but all in the wash bar one because i keep dropping food down myself.
But i was thinking, what if afterwards i dont want to be in mat clothes and over bump jeans, and yet my normal stuff doesnt fit either:shrug:

Yes my DH is so excited, he doesnt say he is, but his actions prove otherwise, and hes very careful with what he drinks now.

well, i was going to go for a short walk round the block and post a letter but its raining, ive done some dusting and hoovered downstairs, and will have to make a move for my appointment soon.


----------



## loopylollipop

I keep dropping food down myself too, cant seem to help it. Sometimes I look down and wonder what it is, where it has come from and, more embarrasingly, how long its been there :blush:

good luck with your appointment Madcat, I hope they are respectful of your wishes:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

After I had oran my old stuff wouldn't fit and I didn't wanna wear the stuff I was wearing for the last 9 months so I did actually go and buy 2 pairs of cheap jeans in the size that fitted after birth.
They were just £15 each in either new look or dorothy perkins.Much as It pained me to buy something in a much bigger size than normal,they did me for about 2/3 months and gradually got looser and then I was able to fit my old 1's again.
I think they were definately worth the money just to feel normalish for a few months,instead of trying to squeeze my fat self into my old stuff and feeling depressed!
Plus I just put them to the back of the wardrobe when they got too big,and they'll do me again now after this lo arrives.
I do have loads of lovely summery dresses/maxi dresses that fall from below the bust so they fit pregnant or not pregnant,maybe treat yourself to a couple of floaty dresses after the birth madcat?

Lol at loopy looking amish in her dress:haha:
Go treat yourself too loopy,if you get dresses that fall below the bust they'll fit you all the time regardless of bumpage!and will also cover post preg wobblyness!
A couple of nice maxi dresses and you'll be sorted for the summer and still feel feminine and lovely after the birth:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Just been catching up :winkwink:

Goodluck with your hospital appointment madcat ... stick to your guns :thumbup:

Is Molly at her antenatal class this am or did I get that totally wrong :dohh:

Enjoy your scans Loopy and Sofie :happydance:

PB sorry to hear you have had a bad start to the day and feel :sick: Have a lovely lunch out :hugs:

vbaby I wish I could live in my leggings and floaty tops too so comfy BUT its also crap here again today and looks like :rain: I havent actually bought 
Reason for Editing:

any summer maternity tops (I did winter ones though!) and have simply gone for the hankerchief hem sort that are `in` at the minute. They are a size smaller than pre-preg :smug: but not sure if thats down to the style but a size smaller fits over my ladies so I will not complain :rofl: and the legging I have been wearing are last years summer leggings which will no doubt be big once Charlie arrives but I have a few not worn in a size smaller too :winkwink: 

I think DH has decided just to be a right out wanker :growlmad: He tried telling me last night he wont drink any more beer of an eve BUT HE HAS NEARLY A FULL CASE ON THE TOP OF THE FRIDGE :trouble: He then tried telling me `if` he was over the limit to drive should I go into labour we will get a taxi to the hospital :shock: Not sure that would work having to drop Oliver off too and an half carted DH at the birth of our Son....me thinks NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: Maybe I am been a little unreasonable but I will be full-term on Friday and theres the date discrepancy too :wacko: He tried also saying that he really didnt think Charlie would come before 29th April .... Ok Dr DH so you def know that do you :trouble: Well I got so pissed off with him I told him to shut up in the end :sad1: He then changed his tune making me something to eat and drink and asking if I had ordered Charlies wrap and did I want some cash transfering to me account. I told him to stop been so `nice` I think he got the message along with me telling him if he continued to drink of an eve we both knew where we stood and when labour did start I would be going into hospital on my own...that soon shut him up! Honestly I dont know what came over him :nope:

Gilz hon :hugs: Its so crap they still havent decided a plan of action :( hopefully your consultant might plow forward when you see her today :thumbup: I can understand how you feel been cooped up in there I didnt even spend a night in hospital before it drove me mad and I discharged myself :(

ASM today I feel loads better...only a few attacks yesterday and one last night I have realised that laying on the recommended left side in bed for some bizare reason encourages these attacks and so now its my right side I mainly sleep on :wacko: I thought laying on your left side was suppose to help your BP but apparently not for me :dohh: I slept without a pillow between my thighs for the 2nd night running :happydance: and although the pelvis is still a touch painful no where near as bad as the last few weeks :dohh: I think it may have something to do with Charlie switching position because he is again breech :rofl: head under my right rib ... the little divil! I didnt even get up mid night last night for a pee and slept from 11pm until 7am when Oliver got up :wacko: I then went back to bed and got up at 9.30am :) Oliver is at MILs all day and so I plan to mainly rest but also give Charlie`s crib and mattress a good wipe over so it can be dressed ready for him :wohoo: This is a `nice` chore to do :lol: Oh and I got a call fron Antenatal Clinic they want me to attend clinic on Wednesday over my admittance to hospital and these attacks :thumbup: was actually quite surprised to recieve a call as promised tbh....seems they are taking this a little more seriously than what I first thought :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

I wish I was a maxi dress person, I can't really pull off the whole floaty look at all. 

My OH is still here today Vbaby cos he wanted to see what the constultant says today. He needs to go tonight though and that is supposed to be him until good Friday so nearly three weeks again :cry:


----------



## molly85

oh bugger no one kill me i have a pre oregnancy dress on wahhhh.

Madcat you can do the swB YOUR SELF IT DOESN'T EED A mw TO DO it as its just a swab I checked this out.

My morning has been intresting.

Didn't sleep til gone 2
up at 7, with the usual tossing and turning.
got ready and wizzed to hospital for my natural birthing class at 9
was on time and parked so very proud of myself.
Got to antenatal and its not on there
went to L&D and it's not on their either its this afternoon. 
thought i'd try and see woman about my pain relief appointment she wasn't there.
Got parking to say that they would give me free parking this afternoon
Been fighting nausea, it's like ruddy 1st tri again off food and feel sick blahhhh
Been to tesco so we have 3 pudding choises tonight, (strawbery and raspberry pavlova, lemon meranigue or choccy cake all with fresh wipped cream)
Got home exhausted tesco in a dress and forgetting what u want hurts.
checked my white was and some pink die in a towel has come out and dyed everything pink including baby clothes I got yesterday even though there was antistain stuff in there.

Very narked off want to sleep and scream but nope stuff to do including prepping my beef to go in the oven around 12.

Oh yes I did have a 32 week scan you could have blinked and missed it certainly ddnt get any pictures. BUt Abby deffinatly had her big baby flaps. she could probably fly lo


----------



## vbaby3

Oh madly,sounds like you're gonna have a lovely relaxing day,make sure you do.
Sorry your dh is being a pain,especially about the drinking.For god sake,we've gone without for 9 months,surely a few wks won't kill him.My dh has been well behaved on that front.He doesn't drink every night,but usually fri/sat night he'd have a few beers while we watched a dvd or something,this wk end he didn't reach for or mention beer as we'd previusly discussed 2 wks ago was his last session til after lo is born!

I obviously was glad I didn't have morning sickness,but i'm so utterly jealous that you're gonna be lighter after you have charlie than you were to start with:wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Just Caught up! Wow you've been chatty this morning!

Gilz hope your bearing up ok hun :hugs: Crap your OH has to go away again I hope the consultant gives you a much clearer picture of whats going to happen!

PB hope your bump is ok? Sounds sore?

Good luck Loopy and Sofie with your scans! Sorry if I've missed anyone!

I'm nearly out of my Mat tops. They are getting quite tight! I'm glad I finish work soon, then I'll be living in comfy clothes lol.
32 weeks for me today!


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> oh bugger no one kill me i have a pre oregnancy dress on wahhhh.
> 
> Madcat you can do the swB YOUR SELF IT DOESN'T EED A mw TO DO it as its just a swab I checked this out.
> 
> My morning has been intresting.
> 
> Didn't sleep til gone 2
> up at 7, with the usual tossing and turning.
> got ready and wizzed to hospital for my natural birthing class at 9
> was on time and parked so very proud of myself.
> Got to antenatal and its not on there
> went to L&D and it's not on their either its this afternoon.
> thought i'd try and see woman about my pain relief appointment she wasn't there.
> Got parking to say that they would give me free parking this afternoon
> Been fighting nausea, it's like ruddy 1st tri again off food and feel sick blahhhh
> Been to tesco so we have 3 pudding choises tonight, (strawbery and raspberry pavlova, lemon meranigue or choccy cake all with fresh wipped cream)
> Got home exhausted tesco in a dress and forgetting what u want hurts.
> checked my white was and some pink die in a towel has come out and dyed everything pink including baby clothes I got yesterday even though there was antistain stuff in there.
> 
> Very narked off want to sleep and scream but nope stuff to do including prepping my beef to go in the oven around 12.
> 
> Oh yes I did have a 32 week scan you could have blinked and missed it certainly ddnt get any pictures. BUt Abby deffinatly had her big baby flaps. she could probably fly lo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry you had a shit start to the day molly lol!!!!
Yay for abbys flaps though!!

Aw gilz,can't believe your oh has to head off again,but I suppose he does need to save his time off for when jellybean gets here.How many hrs away is he if he's called for?
Do your family/friends come in to visit you and bring you nice food and choccies and stuff?
I was kept in with my bp and it was only a few nights and I cracked up so my heart really goes out to you.On a plus side you're nearly 34 wks now.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Gilz sorry to hear your DH has to go away again :sad1: cant you impress this on your consultant and see if she will be swayed :winkwink: Its getting a little silly now leaving you both in such limbo :( and your OH will be worried been apart from you both :hugs:

Thank you vbaby...we will see what tonight brings, am wondering if he dare reach for a can :shrug: Infact I have promised myself I am not going to say a word to him if he does at least I will know his intentions :thumbup: We also discussed it and he agreed once I reached 35wks by my scan edd been potentially 37wks by my own edd he would knock it on the head :thumbup: well we are practically two weeks past that cut off date and still he carries on :sad1: I did sort of drop comments before last night and knew there was no more beer in the house silly me didnt see the case he came home with when he did the supermarket shop on saturday I was too busy laid up on the sofa resting :dohh: Sly is really not the word IMO :trouble:


----------



## molly85

ok, matts it doesn't matter attitude to teh white was has just taken it a step to far I want to cry. there are precious baby clothes in there and my fave white tops
White baby clothes to.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Molly hon :hugs: Men :trouble: they just dont get it :sad1: Ask him if he minds shelling out for replacements :winkwink: worth a try :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

hes plodded back to bed the weasel. he has no idea at all. plus the 2 lots over time this week. he is in major trouble and the thing is the over time will cover the bills i am more concerned over than clothes. As liek you am hoping to need a new wardrobe when abby gets here. Ohhhh hes going to have to come shopping with me for a bikini top this is going to hurt him far more than me a nice trip to primark hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PeanutBean

Too much! I had to dash for the train before replying and now I've forgotten it all but :hugs: all round, it sounds like everyone needs them. I decided to get the train rather than drive as the pub we're eating at is actually closer to the station and I've driven to my station. Only just got parked though. 2 idiots actually parked in the way that leads to the rest of the car park! Luckily there were 2 places left (actually I would've parked in disabled) so i parked in one but if anyone parks in the other then half the people are trapped in the carpark! Why are people do stupid? Luckily my space is at the front so I can't be blocked in.

I remember clothes. I bought a very small number of items in a size up from normal whole I waited for my pelvis to go back as almost all my mat trousers would fall off. Dresses are a big problem for me because of my stupid boobs. In my normal state I mostly can only just fit my boobs in a dress that fits everywhere else so when bf it's quite a problem! God knows what I'll wear this summer!


----------



## vbaby3

Molly can't you get stuff to take the pink out of the clothes again?
I remember doing that yrs ago and was able to get stuff to put through the wash with all pink clothes and it got the pink out?can't remember what its called though.
Men do not understand anything!My dh always marvels at how 'upset' I seem to get over small irrelevant things!These things are not small and irrelevant to me obviously!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

humpf i cant believe what my dh just said to me!

ok so i have been having so many issues in this pregnancy the first 3 months i was hugging the toilet all day and felt generally like i had been hit by a bus

once i hit 2nd tri i have bene having dizzy spells and back issues

so when dh quit his job and has not worked since feb 14th i have been leaving it up to him to do the majority of the housework as i am feeling bad AND am still working 31-40 hours a week it makes sense! when i am energy i have cooked for him - he hasnt cooked a meal in a week because i have felt good this week - i have given him loads of lay ins, still been doing like the major cleaning ups etc etc

so far this morning i have tidied both bathrooms, PAINTED two hallways, yesterday i did the kitchen and tonight will be doing the living room, have organised our understairs cupboard - i havent even brushed my tteth yet today where i have been soldiering on doing all this work. he just came up to me and said how are you going to manage when i go back to work i am not going to do the washing up all the time you know! WTF!!!!!

he has done 45 mins worth of washing up - ok yeah thats nice but not really like painting since 6am is it! and put on one load of washing . . . . . . . . .

WTF! i ended the arguement with well i tell you what i will stop doing ALL the stuff i have been doing and will just leave it up to you for the next 5 years like you did me the last 5 and THEN we can have a conversation about the few months (not single handedly may i add!) that he has been doing the washing up and washing! he still doesnt know how to use the hoover or where i keep the dusting stuff!

god! he isnt even working at the moment! when i wasnt working when we had leo i did everything PLUS did the majority of baby duties - i moaned once when i asked dh to change a wet nappy saying if he does a poo it is going to leak everywhere please change it and he didnt other than that i did it moan free! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr men!

rant over! i think i have already made him feel sufficiently guilty but god why do men make themselves into such martyrs? the other day he said i put ds to bed twice in a row last week? what you want? a medal!? i did the other 5 days!!!!!!

goodness me! what did the last slave die off? 

ok rant over! i think its just i am having half an hour break whilst he is still washing up and he wants to be sat down so he is having a go . . idiot! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

A tad worried there for a while :dohh:

In all my worry about DH and his drinking and my `attacks` it just occured to me I hadnt felt Charlie move since after I peed about 7am this morning :( Hes so active and mostly always moves when am sat down I dont know how I managed to miss it :cry: I went upstairs to do a bit of tidying up and have just had lunch followed by some sugary apple pie and orange juice to try and get him moving and I have also palpatated my tummy which nearly always moves him because he hates his environment to be squashed :lol: and only got one small movement :shrug: not even sure it was that :wacko: 

Then all of a sudden the little monkey started shifting big time....I was :cry: with worry, silly me and started to think all sorts :sad1: He must be having on hellva quiet day :wacko:


----------



## molly85

brilliant the baby stuff is nearly fine it is just underwear that has taken the brunt of it and matts work shirts have a pink tinge lol.

I have the stain remover stuff in there so its just off for 1 more wizz round at 60 lol sod the environment on this one I dnt think it could handle my rath.

Gilz thinks i am to organised my pot roast is in the oven my veg is all prepped matt will be putting roasts on as my class is now at 2pm wahhhh. and the lemon meringue ( made with a precooked base, sauce and premade meringues0 is sat waiting to cool. their is also pavlova ingrediaents and choccy cake all to be served with creap lol

Now to go and take on hospital car parking if i am back in 90 minutes you know the parking won. Why can't people park?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh NOMORE :hugs: I could rant forever about MEN and selfishness :( DH was on one yesterday too :trouble:


----------



## molly85

god madly the midget babies and their stillness. right bogging off now to be all natural lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck Molly :kiss:

He gave me a fright when I realised :wacko: cant believe I didnt notice what an idiot....started me off :cry: then he started to move....should I be surprised he is DHs Son after all :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Im back:flower:

madly- sounds like you got a fright there hun!:shrug:

my appointment was 1&a half hours late.:growlmad:. Then they thought i was there for an ordinary MW checkup, so i had to explain that i had one of those booked for tomorrow, well they gave me one anyway(still fully engaged etc, MW was a bit hard pressing my tummy though!:growlmad:).

Told them i was there about the GBS. So then they found me a consultant. who basically told me what i knew about having to go to the hospital when my waters go or when im in established labour. I did tell her about the slight concern about the penicillin, so shes put me down for an antibiotic that doesnt contain it just incase i have the same allergy as my dad(said labour wouldnt be the time to find out lol!). 
So i have to cancel my normal MW appointment for tomorrow and make one for the following week.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Afternoon Ladies!

Well I am back from my scan which I didn't know was a growth scan until I got there! :growlmad:

Took them an hour to get me scanned and we asked for a scan picture and she took the shot but didn't print the f'ing thing out!! :growlmad:

So had to wait to see a consultant for another hour in which I promptly fell asleep on DH whilst waiting....Then the sonographer finished her morning scans and said she will re-scan me for my scan picture....

Which is completely crap towards the one we were orginally going to get!

Then I saw the consultant who was happy for me to go back to midwife led care but then they wanted to do a urine sample....Off to the toilet I go....

Then she took 15 minutes to come back into the bloody room! Did my dip test which came back with a trace of glucose init...Not suprising seen as I eat some crisps, a crunchie and some starburst whilst I was waiting!

Then she did my blood pressure and then decided because I was practically 28 weeks then they will send me around the corner to have my bloods done. I already had my appointment with my community midwife for this on Thursday!!

So anyway they did the bloods and then said I could finally go home!

Atleast I didn't have to pay for my scan picture because the sonographer f****d up! 

Oh and Jake now weighs approximatley 2lbs 9oz! and is bang on for his dates

:happydance:

What a day!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My goodness ladies!!! I feel spoiled :blush: We were supposed to go down the street today to put in paperwork, but it's a weird public holiday here today :shrug: so the offices are closed and DH let me sleep in until a quarter to two! Although he did turn on the heating and I woke up drenched.

Let's see what I remember:

Glitz, no offense meant at all hun :hugs: I know you are very intelligent. I was going off what my consultant said (she said she could tell I was American :wacko:). I hope they decide what's going to happen soon! :hugs:

PB: Ouchies!!!! I'm constantly worried of spilling something hot on my bump, but I did the next best thing and caught my belly button on a door handle! Ouchies!

Madly: Kick your DH's bum and relax :)

All the ladies at scans/appointments/etc: Good on you for managing the craziness! :hugs:

I think that's it for now. Nothing planned today for me. DH is on his days off until Thursday. :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are good madcat and sofie. Sorry about your useless men madly and nomore. I'm home. Neighbours then nap, I'm knackered!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Glad things are good madcat and sofie. Sorry about your useless men madly and nomore. I'm home. Neighbours then nap, I'm knackered!

neighbours is irritating me at the moment, i wish whats-her-name would just tell everyone callum is her son, aragh for heavens sake!:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

27 Weeks & 6 Days!



Baby Jake trying to eat his hand!

:flower:​


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad everything went well madcat and sofie :hugs: Love the scan pic sofie :lol: Charlie was also trying to eat his hand at our 4d scan :rofl: He rammed the whole thing in his mouth :rofl:

Peanut hope you had a lovely lunch and have a nice nap :hugs:

Well Charlie has been sooooooooo quiet :shrug: I `have` felt him move but so not like he normally does :wacko: My baby is a well fidget bum and never stays still :lol: either that or he has hiccups but not much today at all :nope: Hes moving a little now but the decreased movements and the two good nights sleep I have had make me wonder if this is the calm before the storm :haha: my pelvis never really bothered me for the last two nights mainly just the re-adjusting of weight when turning over :dohh: and I never even got up to pee last night which is mega odd I get up at least once in the night/early hours :dohh: I have noticed a clear discharge for a few days now upon wiping which is new...almost like an eggy white type but other than that nothing :shrug: All totally bizare :dohh:

On a plus note DH has managed to get some time off work Wednesday morning to come with me to my hospital appointment :) He wasnt so keen to take more time off to begin with but said he would have a word and then rang to say hes sorted time off. Grateful really cause its half term and I dont fancy trailing Oliver to the hospital on my own....he tends to behave better if we are both there :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

aww madly, you sound a bit worried about charlie being so quiet, ive have noticed i dont get so many movements as i used to, they used to be constant, but now i think baby b sleeps more, then wakes and has a shuffle around for a short time and goes back to sleep, its easy to get worried though.
Whats your next hospital appointment for?

when would any of you estimate/decide you were in "established labour?"...


----------



## vbaby3

I was just gonna say perhaps the calm before the storm madly!!!!
If my memory serves me right I think I had a slight decrease in movements for the few days leading up to d day!!!!
Nothing that made me worry,but definately quieter!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I had a bath and hes currently moving around so I guess he woke up :dohh: Hes def been quieter today though :shrug: DH just got home with Oliver from MILS ....mmmmmm I wonder if he will notice I cleaned the house today :lol: I actually feel the best I have in the last week which was why I took advantage of giving the house a quick flick :) I might not feel up to it later on in week and well now thats ok I dont have anything to do :haha: Tomorrow I am taking Oliver to the barbers and after my hairdressers appointment on Wednesday me and him are going for some bump pictures taking :happydance: Other than that I just need to sort Charlies crib out which I didnt get around to doing today :dohh:

madcat my appointment on wednesday is to discuss my admittance to hospital on Friday ... am not sure what they will do or can do tbh but the consultant was keen for me to be seen in clinic infact I am :shock: they even called me with a follow up appointment :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. Yawn. Finally nearing the end of my busy day. Tv and snacks on the settee til bath, all other jobs done. I'm shattered. Got a restless hour's nap. Lunch was nice. My workmate who sits next to me has knitted the most fantastic huge purple rabbit, it's gorgeous and as big as the baby will be! :lol:

It's been a mixed day!

Madly stop cleaning!!!!!

So vbaby did you ask about my waters? With Byron they went at about 1am. I was asleep but awoke at the first trickle. Went for a pee and it just kept coming and e red up pouring for a few hours! The idea of put a pad on was hilarious, it was soaked through immediately! I ended up sat on the toilet for about 2 hours.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm my waters never went :dohh: they were broke after the hour I spent pushing the MW was hoping they would go of there own accord but when they didnt they hoped by breaking them it would speed up labour :( that didnt happen either :nope: There really wasnt much too my waters at all .... a little trickle :rofl: I guess I was carrying all baby :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut its really bizare I do not feel like I just cleaned the whole house today :rofl: DH is making me tea tonight I already deligated that job for him....I dont intend to do anything else tonight but funny I feel like I could run a marathon I have so much energy :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well madly maybe it won't be much longer for you! I am definitely gearing up for labour but of course one never knows how long it might take to get there! :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats the thing isnt it :dohh: not really knowing :lol:

I am keen to get bump pics done with Oliver though so if Charlie could wait until Wednesday eve if he has intention to arrive early I would be eternally grateful :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah ok, hope all goes well with this appointment then madly. Maybe charlie is on his way, with decreased movement and the energy you say you have! maybe theyre all signs. I think either you or peanut will be first personally, the only thing that might change my prediction is whether something crops up with gilz in the meantime and they finally section.

whos doing your bump pics madly?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, my eyes were playing tricks on me! I read that your waters went and I had to do a double take :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> Madly, my eyes were playing tricks on me! I read that your waters went and I had to do a double take :haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ooooh my lovely photographer friend has messaged me and asked if we want to set up when I am having my bump shoot!

I am so excited! He said now is a good time because I am more flexable! :haha:

Can't wait I am doing a Demi Moore shoot! and some lovely pictures with DH!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww, I want a bump shoot! Maybe we'll wait until LO is born and do a family portrait :)


----------



## madcatwoman

with the photo shoots ive been doing recently, plus others i have in mind, ive decided to build up a portfolio over the next few years so that i have plenty of work to show people, when baby b starts school i might have something to interest people, but at a cheaper rate than a studio could offer. I really dont think i could go back to a 9-5 job:shrug:.


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhh I'm so mad :grr:

My consultant never appeared today, her junior Dr came round about 10:30am and said that the consultant would be round later to discuss our full plan of action. They re-did bloods as one of my liver function tests wasn't good so they wanted fresh results for her coming and she's just never appeared. 

My OH has now had to go home as he's leaving for nottingham at midnight tonight and we are no further forward. I'm so mad and emotional and sore and tired and I'm just not playing anymore I've decided!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: Ow Gilz I'm so sorry they are messing you about!

Really hope you get an answer soon as to their plan of action.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooooo Glitz!!! I'm so mad for you!!!! I would be livid at this point!


----------



## mamadonna

:hug: for gilz and everyone else thats having a hard time at the mo xx


----------



## loopylollipop

We are team :blue:!!

Funny we had that conversation this morning Gilz - there was NO mistaking this boys bits either!

So thats boy number 4 between us. What the hell are we gonna call him??? We have already used them all up!!

Anyway hes lovely and healthy but...

welcome me to the Breech Club lady. There is a bunch of us isnt there?

My 'consultant' appoint turned out to be a MW appoint. Pissed me off big time. I specifically asked (at my consultants request) last time to be booked in with the consultant. The receptionist was arsey and said 'of course' and I ended up with a MW. I have one of those every two bloody weeks why would I want to go to a hospital to see another one?

I listened to her fluffy pink cloud rainbow moonbeams and daisy world where everyone has beautiful magical orgasmic labours with no complications. 

Then I listened to her tell me off for self-prescribing my antibiotics. Apparently I could have come (24 hours) to see someone who knew more about pregnancy than me. Apparently you have to be careful prescribing in pregnancy:growlmad:. No shit Sherlock. Felt like giving her my f'ing CV.

I told her if I labour naturally then all well and good, which is what I am hoping for. My concern is being induced, strapped to a bed for three days, cant have epidural and then end up pushing my disc out again whilst they lie me on my back and make me push against gravity. She said 'you cant just expect an caesarian because you get induced' :growlmad: HELLO who ISNt LISTENING! Arghhh. She just said that we will have to make sure I dont go overdue. What did she think I did for 14 days went I went overdue with DS - needlepoint???? Nothing worked! Then 'well we dont do anything for no reason' :dohh:

I was very polite and made the right noises and then said - ' am I going to see my consultant?'. No was the answer so I demanded to see him.

He turns up not knowing me from Adam and I have to start again. Anyway the upshot is that we cant make any firm plans, which I am happy about but at least he listened to me and has his head in reality of what L&D wards are like and not up his ass. I appreciate what she was saying is great in the idealistic world but I have seen the reality over and over again. This is why I dont want to go to bloody hospital in the first place but with my risks I dont feel its safe enough to stay at home.

Anyway, my rant over. Phew.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Loopy, congrats on team blue for definite and welcome in joining in the upside down baby club. If he stays breech are you going to try to deliver him vaginally?

My consultant just appeared. I'm not allowed home, they won't let me go home taking the amount of painkillers I'm on with no one staying at home with me. They don't want to reduce the painkillers as they think they are at the right level for the moment. They've also just decided I have obstetric cholestatis so really happy about that too. Means more pills etc which will apparently be discussed with me in more detail tomorrow.


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz so sorry the consultant didnt turn up. It must be so bloody frustrating.:hugs::hugs:

Is she supposed to be coming tomorrow now? OOO but at least they will have fresh blood results to show her. That was worth twenty four hours of your time wasnt it? Man. I am so down on hospitals today!

Bet you are even moreso!

Keep your chin up hun x


----------



## loopylollipop

Oooops ignore my post Gilz!

Oh dear!! It doesnt rain it pours...and thats ontop of everything else. Are you preparing yourself for being in till your LO arrives? Eeeek. I cant see they will change their minds and your OH is away for 3 weeks now.

No wont consider trying to deliver a breech vaginally. Had it not been for my disc problems and back surgery I may have considered it, but there is no way I am going to go for a labour which will likely be even more complicated and difficult knowingly. I will however do everything in my power to turn him, and will let them try turning him manually if it comes to that. But if all fails I will request a section.

What makes me mad is when I mention c-section they automatically assume this is my preference, and it is far from it. I am only trying to make sure they dont put me through what I have been through before as I know my back wont hold up.

I am incredibly pro active birth, arranged a home birth for my first which was 16 years ago and believe me I was very much in the minority in those days. I want a waterbirth for this LO. I am only trying to ensure I dont get railroaded into the shit I have seen over and over again - Madly and PB birth stories are exactly what happens when the medical world take over. I am only trying to express what I feel will be best in the worst case scenario. Instead I am made to feel like 'oh she a doctor she just doesnt want to labour or spoil her bits or is too posh to push'. No no no. I want to be able to walk, dress myself and look after my LO after delivery which are the things I couldnt do when I slipped my disc - for TEN months.

And the NICE guidelines for management of back pain have now changed, and I would not be able to have the surgery which got me back to work in 6 weeks anymore.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My goodness! Such craziness! :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Hopefully your little man will turn himself round then Loopy so you can avoid any attempts at manual turning or the section. 

I honestly won't cope with staying in here for another 3-4 weeks so I'm hoping I'll be able to re-negotiate with my consultant later in the week about going home.


----------



## madcatwoman

Congrats on finding out yor LOs gender loopy!:thumbup:

Gilz, words just fail me, they really do, your situation seems out of hand, i cant begin to tell you how frustrated i would be in your position, i really do feel for you, and just when you think you might have some answers today, no-one turns up!:shrug:

Im still suprised they havent done a section to be honest, baby obviously wants out, your body sounds like its giving up and wants out,yes i can see thier logic in wanting to keep the baby in and in normal circumstances id agree, but babies have been born into good health earlier than yours could be, LO would be well looked after and be just fine, might need a little feeding tube but im sure nothing too drastic.
Oh i wish they could give you some answers, and quickly before your OH returns to work.:hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Hopefully your little man will turn himself round then Loopy so you can avoid any attempts at manual turning or the section.
> 
> I honestly won't cope with staying in here for another 3-4 weeks so I'm hoping I'll be able to re-negotiate with my consultant later in the week about going home.

Hopefully he will turn Gilz, I will do my best!

Fingers crossed that the consultant will let you home soon xxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy first. Congratulations on your little boy with big balls! Now, 1) you're 32 weeks, you have BAGS of time for LO to shift from breech. Mine was transverse at 34 and that's never coming out vaginally! 2) This one has different genes so your whole labour including when it starts is likely to be different. There's no reason to suppose you will go loads over your EDD nor need to be induced. I would keep planning for your water birth as it is so much better for dodgy bones. Of course it's good that you have back-up plans too but don't lose focus on what you want too. And don't forget that 42+ is overdue, not 40+ so you can always resist induction and opt for monitoring after then as well if it comes to it. :hugs:

Now Gilz. I am so sorry your OH is having to go now and still no decision has been made. How did the cholestasis come about? Is that something they have tested for? Just what you need. Isn't it liver related? I really do feel for you. You must be so uncomfortable and hot and fed up and bored. I've nothing to suggest to help except that every day is a day closer to your LO.


----------



## gilz82

They did a full blood screening Peanut just to rule out infection as a cause of the early contractions. Found the liver problem, cholestasis, when they did it. Oddly I told the mw last Wednesday when I was admitted that my hands and feet were really itchy and id been feeling too warm recently and apparently these are symptoms of this problem. To be honest it's just another shitty thing to happen, it won't make a massive difference to us as the treatment is early delivery which is already going to be happening. 

It's just another thing that's making me feel down is all.


----------



## PeanutBean

:( I just wish I could say something helpful. You must be thoroughly miserable. :( :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz:hug:
wish i was closer, id be visiting you every day if only to make a few hours go a little faster for you!.

night hun x:sleep:


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: Gilz sounds so awful. You'll have a gorgeous healthy boy before we know it though I'm sure. Your doing such a wonderful job. 

Loopy congrats on your little boy! Sorry your appointment was so bad though xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Good morning all!.

i feel like the Tin Man this morning, poor old joints!:shrug:
Gilz, it might be time to put your foot down when you see the doc next because i truely believe theyre starting to loose the balence between your health&the babies.:growlmad:

nothing much planned today, housework, if im up to it, tescos for a few bits and bobs and rent collection day- if they have the money, thats about it really.

peanut, we're nearly 38 weeks, you had Byron not long after now...wonder if it will be the same again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. We had a rough night between Byron and my insomnia and aches. Was all ready to snooze as soon as I was alone only I popped down to put a wash on and found the kitchen a sty because I told DH to come to bed and I'd tidy today. So I couldn't bear to leave it and emptied and filled the dishwasher and put out the compost and recycling and of course now I'm kind of wakeful but still too lazy to get up and shower or anything constructive. :dohh:

Was starving in the night but couldn't face going to food and managed to sleep but as I knew it would it left me much nauseous this morning. I've had toast and milk and tea and moved on to juice and crisps and now I'm on Thorntons! :rofl:

Gosh when she pushes her bum up her head really presses painfully on my cervix. Youch!

Madcat I had Byron the equivalent of this Sunday, waters going at 1am Saturday. I sm very much wondering whether or not this girl will follow suit. If she does I'll get the sure start grant after all! :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

god i wake up in the night starvin:haha:, and by morning im ravenous, if it wasnt my aches and pains gettting me up early id be getting up for my stomach anyway.

im also having trouble with motivation, ive got things to do, but i havent moved off this chair for the last hour!, i do feel very tired though, more than most days.

good god, equivilent to this sunday, blimey, will be interesting to see what happens this time for you.

i was just reading about Anne the elephant now shes gone to the safari park,
so sweet but what a terrible waste of life she had,
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ephant-forget-retirement-begins-Longleat.html


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm wondering whether or not to watch last night's obem. I was pleased the series had finished before I came to term as it made me cross but I'm bored. Could watch a DVD in bed though.


----------



## madcatwoman

last nights OBEM is a repeat, i think i saw it on utube a while ago.

i really need to get to tesco, need bread, chocolate and pads-damn this discharge(truly disgusting)


----------



## loopylollipop

morning all..

been to see my GP this morning to discuss yesterdays events. She cared for me through my prolapsed disc and saw what I went through. I just wanted to ask her if she felt I was being unreasonable. She was lovely and made me feel better.

Thanks Peanut and Pink, I will do all I can for my waterbirth because I know this is my best chance of labouring naturally and protecting my back. The thing that made me sooooo angry and get in such a tizz was that the mw completely ignored this bit and focused on patronising me. I couldnt sleep last night for things that kept coming back that she had said that I had let slide in the meeting. If I had seen the consultant only I would have been perfectly happy with the watch and wait approach - it was what I had hoped for.

At least he listened when I explained that my foot drop and lower leg numbness had returned, but I am able to keep the pain under control with exercise and my trusty birthing ball.

Gilz - poor you love you must be feeling so fed up. It is unbelievable that the cholestasis has been thrown into the mix. Like you said though - delivery is the treatment and that is going to happen anyway. It all falls down to the timing - which is what they are currently debating. 

Madcat - am so with you on the nightly hip pain. Yikes.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I know but I've never seen the first series and people on here have said they preferred it.

Tell me about it. I bought two giant boxes of liners on offer, 120 altogether I think, and they are nearly gone but I only got them a couple of months ago!


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies!

Crap night for me so totally sympathise! Brought James in bed with me this mornin to try to rest my eyes for a bit longer, just got poked in the eye, my nose pinched and hair pulled instead. Makes one very grumpy Clairey!

PB it's going to be awful for you if you go overdue this time :haha: I'm expecting it this time as it was awful last time thinking I would be early!

Madcat longleat is 5 mins away from me xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Lolly, you got the hip pain too,,,y know i feel like ive had it so long i cant really remember when it started now, but it has got worse, i hope it goes pretty soon after the birth.

funny, i thought, ooo no AF for 9-10 months, brilliant, no-one ever told me about the discharge though!:dohh:,which seems to have increased since ive got nearer to my due date, i really find it revolting.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

My god I had a horrible nights sleep.

SPD was playing up yet again, Jake was awake until 5am! and I had really bad heartburn again!!

So today I am not moving from my bed. I am going to watch films all day and relax.

Today we also find out if DH get's his promotion! I am so excited for him! He gets a lovely payrise of another 7k a year so that will be lovely and it has come at such a good time.

I also need to buy more maternity jeans as some of my other ones don't fit me anymore!


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Madcat longleat is 5 mins away from me xx

ive been there once as a kid, i bet poor anne is star attraction there now, i cant believe these bloody circus's still get away with this sh*t:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Not a bad night here :) except since about 7am I have felt incredibly restless so I eventualy got up just before 9am :dohh: Really crap day here apparently going to :rain: and I can def believe that one :lol: its so dark outside. I need to run a few errands just on lane of shops 5mins walk away...post office, get Olivers hair cut and need to pop to DIY shop and see if I can buy an allen key for Charlies crib cause we dont seem to have one that will fit and I want it put together....I feel a need for this to happen asap :rofl:

Congrats on Team :blue: Loopy :happydance: now that Mollys LO turned does that mean its all boys currently breech :haha: Charlie has his head under my right rib still and gosh knows what he was doing last night but he was certainly making up for little movement yesterday :rofl:

Tell me about the discharge Ladies ugh pantyliner central over here :( its nasty crap and in last couple of days is now very eggy white :blush: ohhhhhhhhhhhhh the glamour :dohh:

madcat I am going to max speilman for my bump shots the package is cheap but you get a great selecetion and the lady in the shop who I know does some smashing shots :) you should see my nieces christmas pictures.....she really captured the moment and this is more fun than serious iykwim....I have had all of Olivers photos taken at max spielman has he has grown and have tried alsorts of places and studios and paid alsorts of prices but nothing compares to max spielman for quality and price :) I want Oliver to see it as fun but I would love a really nice shot of me and him so we can have it on canvas to put on our other wall (we already have one of our wedding shots on canvas!) I can never remember my mum having my sister and theres 6yrs between us so I reckon it will be the same for Oliver....he wont remember this time and so a photo package is the perfect reminder!

Gilz hon I am so sorry :hugs: you have the patience of a saint because if it were me I would be shouting and protesting very loudly by now :blush: Please put your foot down today and if your consultant doesnt turn up again demand she does :thumbup: amongst everything else your BP must be on the verge of going off the radar all this stress its riddick :hissy:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly,your to do list for today is finally shaming me and im gona shift me sorry ass and get to tesco. 
i was going to collect the rent, but they just phoned to say they dont have the money-no suprise there:shrug:.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh forgot to add last night I had the worst attack I have had so far :sad1: I was sitting reading my book about 9pm and had been for about 20mins just sitting still apart from turning the pages of course :rofl: and all of a sudden racing heart and pulse and I could hardly breath :cry: Its so scary considering I wasnt actually doing a thing :shrug: I am so puzzled how it just spontaneously happens and all day yesterday despite cleaning the house and doing some chores not one attack :loopy: It just gets weirder and weirder imo!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Madly,your to do list for today is finally shaming me and im gona shift me sorry ass and get to tesco.
> i was going to collect the rent, but they just phoned to say they dont have the money-no suprise there:shrug:.

madcat dont feel shamed I have to get me and oliver washed and dressed yet :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I've got hip pain as well :-(

Sorry loopy and PB your posts weren't there when I sent mine. 

Glad you feel better after talking it over Loopy. Don't dwell over what one lady says. You know what you want and will be able to do what you can!

PB I prefer the first series! Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg this threads moving to fast for me to keep up! Sorry not being ignorant


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Can't decided what I want for breakfast :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> Can't decided what I want for breakfast :wacko:

have three different ones like me :p


----------



## Sofiekirsten

If I could muster the engery to get out of bed and go downstairs and make something I would but....I am just sooo tierd.

Meh Anti-D Injection on Friday - So not looking forward to that! Absolutley pooing myself!


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie - meant to say good luck for OH promotion - fingers crossed. That sure is a healthy payrise, and couldnt come at a better time:thumbup:

The first series of OBEM was much better. From memory I am sure there were much more natural birthing. Was talking about this with my mw and she said it is filmed in the consultant-led unit, and the mw-led unit is upstairs and they rarely film up there. So thats why there is so much intervention, but it gives such a skewed view of labour and delivery. Humph.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Loopy,

He is going to text me when he finds out so I have everything crossed that he gets it :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> Thanks Loopy,
> 
> He is going to text me when he finds out so I have everything crossed that he gets it :thumbup:

wow that would be wonderful.

My OH is starting to stress about money as I have now finished work, and I am the main earner. Will try my best to be frugal, but I need some comfy trousers that I can wear to yoga as am hoping to start tonight, and a swimsuit so can start swimming again. Ahhh, looking forward to this mat leave :happydance:

I am also feeling the urge to buy some lovely boy things now I know we have a boy coming!

At least having three others - we wont be short of clothes :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck for your OH Sofie!

My DH has got his meeting today to find out how much trouble he is in lol. 

Loopy I know what you mean, I have this sudden urge to buy things. Maybe its a 32 week thing? xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Loopy,
> 
> He is going to text me when he finds out so I have everything crossed that he gets it :thumbup:
> 
> wow that would be wonderful.
> 
> My OH is starting to stress about money as I have now finished work, and I am the main earner. Will try my best to be frugal, but I need some comfy trousers that I can wear to yoga as am hoping to start tonight, and a swimsuit so can start swimming again. Ahhh, looking forward to this mat leave :happydance:
> 
> I am also feeling the urge to buy some lovely boy things now I know we have a boy coming!
> 
> At least having three others - we wont be short of clothes :haha:Click to expand...

I need some new maternity jeans....Mine seem to be getting to small...

go and spoil him! I have two nephews already and had loads of stuff of my sister and SIL but I have bought him loads of stuff already.

Well my grandma is making me a bacon butty! yummah!

Bless her :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

oh thats sweet, had a bacon sarnie yesterday and it was lush.

right - off to buy, buy, buy - catch you later. Have a good day all :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gosh, i wonder what these attacks are all about madly, what did the docs say about them?, they sound like panic attacks but that doesnt seem right when they happen as they do, sat in bed reading!:shrug:.

Ooo we have had 'aparently' a nice middle aged couple view our rental house who are wanting to pick up an application form... hope its promising.
Our rent is due today, and is late again, they dont have the money.


----------



## molly85

Morning Girls!!!

Gilz, thats crap really hope they get you sorted before you go really nuts.
Loopy Abby was breech a31 weeks and had swung nicely into posisiton at 32+1 so I'd as for a rescan. I have discovered no L&D doctor will do anything fast at the one 
time in your life you need to know whats happening blahhhh.

Madly howmany times chill out woman I think your pushing it leaving those pics so late I think hes going to arrive very soon lol, and your body is panicing at the thought. 

Hugs to anyone who wants or needs one.

My natural Birthing class was really good. I will get the paper work out to say what she recommends.

Her basic ethos was try and relax move through active labour, if you think you really need pain killers go for nut use them with everything else. Stay home as long as possible sleep and regularly and get OH's to remind you to pee atleast every 3 hours as I usually pee far more than that I'm going for every hour. The unit is lovely it still looks liek a hospital but not to bad Maternity stuff and SCBU is all on 1 level so teh atmosphere is very different up there. 
the MW taking the class was also very usefull on the painkillers stuff and summed it up teh way I thought its g&a or Epi. But she seemed to sum up they were very supportive of active births no laying on your back there lol they have funky beds so even if you exhausted you they bed will sit you up or let you lie on your side but would hold your leg up


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning/Afternoon all! Bad bad bad pains in my right hip last night making sleep very difficult and uncomfortable.....

Madly, I dunno if my LO is breech atm. At the scan last week he was head down, but he's a little ninja so he's probably flipped himself about again :haha:

Sad sad day for us. Our little dog Jack is being rehomed :cry: I couldn't get out of bed to say goodbye. DH and SIL took him to the place. It's a good organization that's non-profit and they do police and house checks as well as spot checks for the first three months. I hope he goes to a good family (there were several interested in him) and he's happy. It's for the best, I know that, but I'm still sad :-(


----------



## molly85

Awww ozzie _I _would be distraught to loose mols


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We're still planning on moving back to California so there was no way we could take him and I'm sure he'll be a lot happier with a family with kids and he can run and play instead of being cooped up all day :cry: I know all the positives but it doesn't make it any easier. My poor DH :cry:


----------



## molly85

Aww i know, I nearly had to give mols up 5 years ago she is my baby.We refer to her as the first born as she has awicked personality. very mischevous. but lovely and affectionate as reasonably well behaved (shes no lab but does quite well)

once your settled in california you can get a dog for life


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, that's what I told DH. In a few years, maybe after second baby :haha: we can see about a dog, once we become more stable and he's totally fine with that. You can just tell this breaks his heart because he promised his mom he would take care of her dogs which then became our dogs when she passed away. I told him his mom would understand but he just doesn't want to talk about it. :-(


----------



## molly85

aww taking care doesn't always mean keeping if it's better for them then they should go where tehy can run and play. Molly is sending her love as she sat on my lap


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy shopping loopy.
:hugs: Ozzie :cry:
Good luck to your oh sofie.
Glad your birthing class was good Molly.

Did I forget stuff? You've all been jabbering! It's easy to see most of us aren't at work now :haha:

I decided to do hypno in the end so of course kind of fell asleep through it then was smartly woken by the neighbours drilling into the wall. Sigh. I think the past two days she's been round and knocked on my door but by the time I've checked I actually heard a knock and made my way downstairs there's no-one there. Can't think what she might want. Can't be good.

I'm showered now and have had lunch. The question is should I hang the washing on the line or let the grey clouds put me off?


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,
Well I headed out this morning and got my haircut,so I'm all lovely now and ready to give birth!!!
Loopy congrats on finally finding out you're team blue!!xSorry your appointment went shit though.x

Ozzie,sorry to hear you have to get rid of your lil dog,x

Madly,no cleaning house!!!you did yesterday exactly what you weren't supposed to lol!!!
PUT YOUR FEET UP!!!!

Gilz,big hugs,nothing else I can say.I really feel for you.Wish they would decide what they're gonna do,but I suppose every day jellybean stays in is a bonus.
When he's born all this crap will seem like a distant memory,so just hang in there hun.xx

Hmm,can't remember what else I was going to say


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh! I meant to ask madly, are you drinking any caffiene?


----------



## molly85

strawberry?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I am back from my walk to the local shops :) and we have had lunch too :lol:

I posted my parcels, Oliver now looks bald and I also managed to get that allen key to put Charlies crib together so very productive....mission accomplished :thumbup: I also managed to buy myself a few indulgent treats :rofl: Some `proper` jellybeanz oh I love love love...must remember not to eat all in one go though last time it made me feel :sick: and two bars of milkybar yum yum. 

Loopy have fun shopping :happydance: 

Sofie goodluck to your DH I know how much a promotion means right now with a baby on the way :kiss:

madcat thats great news about the `possible` new tenants .... fxed for you :hugs:

:hugs: Ozzie remember its for the best :kiss:

vbaby seems like you are as ready as me for your LO to arrive now :winkwink: I just gotta paint my toenails now :rofl:

Did I forget anything :shrug:

Oh Peanut no I dont tend to drink coffee however of an eve I have been having an hot choc before bed because a) it seems to help me sleep and b) its made totally with milk which helps my heartburn :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> strawberry?

Was this a question for me hon :wacko:

Your class sounds like it was a good one :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

It was a general question i am eatting some lol 

yup wish matt had been able to attend it was more practical than anything else


----------



## PeanutBean

Do you not drink tea either? Just wondering if you could've developed a sensitivity to caffiene or anything else for that matter. Must be worth taking note of what you're consuming in the recent hours before an attack.

Lol Molly! What's with the strawberry?!


----------



## molly85

could be chocolate we know she loves that


----------



## pinkclaire

Anyone else think madly is nesting? :haha:

Get your feet up!

sorry about your dog Ozzie :hugs:

Still no word from DH, his meeting was at 12, uh oh!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all for the good thoughts. :hugs:

I forgot to say, I had a weird pregnancy dream last night. I had the baby by c-section, but it was a girl and she was 7lbs 4oz (that number is so so clear in my mind). Then, we were running from everyone and I was trying to protect her from being taken away :shrug: Very very odd.


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,sorry meant to say I was just curious about your waters.I've never had mine break 1st.Must've been a pain in the ass havin to sit on the loo for 2 hrs!!
KNowing my luck I'll be 1 of them people who's waters break and gush at the supermarket or summit!!

Pink hope your dh isn't getting into too much trouble.

I think my body is preparing also,Sorry tmi,but I'm pooing about 3 times a day,nice and loose but not runs.Sorry again,tmi,hope nobody is eating!
Feels like I'm just keeping myself nice and empty for the big finale!!!


----------



## molly85

lovely vbaby make sure your stocked up in loo roll


----------



## vbaby3

God I never thought I'd see the day when my ticker says 17 DAYS TO GO:happydance:
Seems ages,but at the same time doesn't seem so long ago when I was pregnancy symptom spotting and got my bfp!!


----------



## vbaby3

molly85 said:


> lovely vbaby make sure your stocked up in loo roll

He He He,sorry hope I didn't ruin your strawberries!!
I bought a big pack of triple velvet this morning!!
Thought I'd treat myself after the birth,we usually use the cheap stuff lol!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol vbaby you and me both! Yesterday it was getting on for every time I went!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow you guys really are so close! Whos going first then? My bets on Madly the way shes nesting right now!

Ozzie its meant to be a sign if you dream of a sex, its always meant to be the opposite. Nice old wives tale there!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, makes sense :thumbup: lol! I know it's a little man! We've seen the bits :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol would explain why I don't get girly dreams Pink.

Vbaby going to take far more than poop to put me off eatting lol

I was contiplating trying molly in the push chair see how it looks lol. She didn't look to impressed at the thought


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha Molly take a pic if you do!


----------



## molly85

dressed in baby clothes again??? she is such a tart


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon I do drink tea generally one cup on a morning and one on an evening when DH gets in from work he generally makes me one :) I sometimes replace the morning one with RLT and I dont drink ordinary coffee as in instant am a cappucino/latte girl and have a nescafe dolce gusto machine :dohh: although havent had one of those for ages either :dohh: Last night before the attack I didnt have a thing to eat except my tea about 7pm which was sausage and chips from the chippy :lol: DH was meant to do my tea but decided on chip shop tea instead as a treat for my hard work of cleaning the house....it wasnt hard work really but dont tell him that :winkwink: but I might take a note of what I am eating no harm in that :thumbup:

Oh tell me about going to the loo too easy these days :rofl: I had the clear out thing upon getting my :bfp: with Oliver and as I was in early labour with him and also had the clearout with my :bfp: this time so am thinking this is the slow lead up too :thumbup:.....I feel so much pressure in my bottom like I want to poo an awful lot :haha: I go far too easily imo :lol:

Its funny I feel all sort of at peace that everything is in place for Charlies arrival.....like I am finally happy and ready :roflat 

EDIT : Meant to tell you Ladies that DH stayed away from the beer last night :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

wow what have i missed...

oh yeah strawberries and poop:haha:

Ozzi :hugs::hugs: sorry about your dog, but like you say focus on the fact you have done it with his best interests at heart

Madly - did they ever do a 24 hour ECG? caffeine can certainly triggers palpitations as PB suggested, and unfortunately is in chocolate! Have they mentioned anything about Charlie being breech? Are they going to try turning him at some point if he doesnt shift?

Had enjoyable shop. Got my MIL card and pressie (for June), so I am cooking on gas. never been this organised.

All togged up for preggo yoga tonight. Really looking forward to it. It is so nice to be able to focus just being pregnant.

Bought baby blue a little outfit, as feeling guilty that I wanted a pink :blush: Cant wait to meet him.

And you lot are so close! giddy giddy gumdrops :happydance:

Peanut - is your hynobirthing a course you have purchased? Or a book/CD?

Gonna get changed into my yoga togs and hang upside down to try shift this boy. Will also check out spinning baby website (if I remember correctly)


----------



## molly85

yay no boozy OH. 

deffinatly a lazy day here neither of us are dressed lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i dont want to dampen any positivity(i guess i am though) but ive been pooing like that for a few weeks now, i mean honestly!, i never pooed that much before i was pregnant!!!:shrug:

Flip me though, i fell asleep on the couch, for THREE HOURS, ive just woken up, missed neighbours, felix-our cat all snuggled up on my lap, took me an AGE to wake up and get up!


----------



## molly85

got to love a good poo lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> got to love a good poo lol

its bloody fantastic molly, it does leave you thinking "what hells going on here then!":haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Yay for your well behaved dh madly!
And yay for all our loose stools lol!!!

I'm not thinking its a sign somethings happening in the nxt few days or anything madcat,its just the pattern my body followed both other times.
I have the wk after easter firmly on my mind,a few days over my due date as thats when my boys came.Any earlier would really shock me.
So i'm continuing to keep myself busy and making plenty of plans for the next few wks!

Had my haircut today,have hospital tom morning,going to my friends house thurs and grocery shopping fri so all booked up for this wk!

Enjoy yoga loopy,and glad you bought your lil man an outfit.x

I'm thinking madly/peanut 1st,i can't decide which then madcat then me.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

UGH Oliver has just been :sick: bucketloads :cry: I hope this is not a bug.....I just nearly made myself :sick: trying to clean out his bedroom bin...thankfully no carpets to scrub just the bin to clean but OMG :sad2:

I was putting together Charlies crib and he started saying he wasnt well :wacko: Been here so many times before so I told him to sit down and be quiet :rofl: Next thing he was :sick: I am such a bad mummy for not believing him but my child plays hookie from school with pretend illnesses so I wasnt convinced :dohh:

Loopy hon no they didnt do a 24hr ecg because the Dr (although not a senior one or my consultant) said that any further tests were probably OTT :wacko: one of my reasons for discharging myself on Friday night. As for breech baby the MW said they wouldnt worry unless I was 37wks+ and there was no sign of him turning and apparently its well known that breech babies can turn at point of labour if its a womans subsequent pregnancy....not so sure on that one myself :dohh: I go figure if at my MW 38wks appointment (next thursday) if hes still not in position I will push further on a plan of action :thumbup: and tbh the MWs all struggle to tell Charlies position :dohh: Its only because I know whats what :wacko: which makes me think I am having no 10lber :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Vbaby I'm convinced this baba is coming the week after my due date, I will be very caught off guard if its before lol.

Your all making me jealous with your pooing. I have trouble going these days!

Have fun Loopy, I need to start going to aquanatal again, right I'm starting when I'm on mat leave, cant cope with going after I've been at work all day!

DH text, hes been moved companies, so far no charge or demotion in terms of money. Its kinda a demotion as hes been moved to rifle company whereas before he was in a specialist company, but thats his fault and doesnt effect me thank god!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh pink thank god your naughty dh hasn't lost out on money at least!

Madly,poor oliver.Hope he hasn't got that bug me and oran had last wk,and shay had the wk before,its nasty!
And you're not a bad mummy for not believing him,Shay is always at it trying to get out of school,he said the other day he had a sore ear and couldn't go to school.
I said I'd give him medicine then it'd be ok and he could go to school anyway,all of a sudden the ear was better without the medicine!
Hope he's better soon.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG my post posted itself half way through writing and then bnb threw me off :rofl:

Loopy have fun at your class..... makes me feel really lazy as I have done NO exercise this pregnancy at all :wacko: cant wait to use the WII again once I have had Charlie :winkwink:

Pink sounds just like me `doesnt bother me ... not my problem`:rofl:

So heres Charlies crib :cloud9: A tad gutted the blue train bumper my friend gave me doesnt fit (its way too big!) because it goes perfectly with the blue sheets I bought and the bumper is so gorgeous but I put the one the crib came with on instead :thumbup: DH just needs to take it upstairs now :lol:
 



Attached Files:







Charlies Crib.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









Charlies Crib 2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

Aww madly its lovely.
I have just inhaled scrambled egg on toast. WTF Ihaven't had it in months and2 eggs, 2 slices and half a pack of butter later its all gone.

I have just realised the lovely beef from last night is still in the fridge and its a large amount I am woundering what to do with it we had astew planned


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad the news is ok pink. Sorry about the :sick: madly!!

Loopy I have yoga this evening too. I've walked the hound, divided the yeast for the freezer and put the breadmaker on. Brought damp washing in and hung indoors so I now have an hour to relax, hopefully nap, before yoga without needing to worry if it rains.

I am one huge single BH when I walk the dog now. :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Oh yes sorry on the sickness, st least he's proper sick noquestions there Hugs.

Pink why is it the army hand out proper punishments but any other job they don't seem to hmmmm???

Peanut how are you walking that dog?? I just manage to waddle very slowly and teh dog hates it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I fiddled :rofl: and I managed with a bit of jiggery pokery to make the train bumper fit :haha: I will no doubt take it off once Charlie is here like I did Olivers but I MUST have it on there now :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Charlies Crib 3.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

Aww and you put on his special blanky


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I sure did although I want to take this to the hospital with us :dohh: I suppose I could always buy another one :winkwink: such a bargain and it really is lovely :)


----------



## molly85

I can't decide which blanket to take lol. now i need to repack my bag. They recomend just taking stuff for labour and have a seperate bag in the car if you stay over night. the rules being you can be out in 6 hours


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know but either way he still needs a blanket to cover him when we do come home after the 6hrs :winkwink: We plan on putting his car seat in the car/boot too so we can make a quick get away :rofl: I have plenty of space in my bag am sticking with bare minimum as we live 5mins from hospital and DH can always fetch me stuff if I am in longer however Charlie has two changing bags full :dohh: One with his clothes and such and the other one with his nappy stuff and his bottles and formula :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

lovin charlies crib:thumbup: this bumper issue though,baby b's cot looks lovely with the bumper on, but ive heard so much now about them being dangerous, is this what you all think?.


----------



## molly85

i don't get the danger thing. If baby is foot to foot and can't actually roll how does it do any halm? speciall as all moses baskest arelined atleast once


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh,I didn't even buy bumpers.And the lovely quilt I bought that went with the curtains and stuff couldn't be used til baby was 1.
Thats why I didn't bother with cot bedding set this time,I just got a couple of white sheets and have a lovely big fushia blanket that matches the curtains and cushion on the rocking chair.


----------



## vbaby3

baby will be down at the foot of the cot to start with so will be grand,I think its more an issue when baby starts moving about in their sleep


----------



## molly85

tahts what I have Vbaby but also struggled with matching colours to green


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby we made that mistake of buying matching bedding/bumper/quilt/blanket X2!. then i read about not using bumpers, but as you say i guess we can use the quilt when baby is older though.


----------



## molly85

Do I not worry enough???

I know occurances happen but I don't think there is anyset cause of SIDS its just hideously sad


----------



## loopylollipop

Madly lovely crib.I love the blanket - has it got his name on it?? How cute!

I have been ultra lazy too. This will be the first actual attempt at exercise since bfp. With work and feeling poorly for last 2-3m just couldnt be bothered. But seeing as I get breathless going upstairs to toilet (which is loose and v. frequent btw:wacko: too) I feel I need to try and get a bit fitter to prepare myself for labour otherwise I will be exhausted after two contractions!

Enjoy your little relax Peanut before yoga. Was wondering about hypnobirthing - is yours a CD or book or course?? x

Pink - glad thinks sorted with your OH.

Sofie - have you heard about yours? Or have i missed something?


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,oran was still using the quilt until a couple months ago when we put him in his big bed.so we got plenty of use out of it eventually.
You could leave the bumpers on at the top of the cot for a little while as baby will be down the bottom of the cot.I'd take them off though once he starts moving about.


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Yeh madcat,oran was still using the quilt until a couple months ago when we put him in his big bed.so we got plenty of use out of it eventually.
> You could leave the bumpers on at the top of the cot for a little while as baby will be down the bottom of the cot.I'd take them off though once he starts moving about.

thats my thinking, baby will be nowhere near the bumper end of cot to start with!:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello. Half hr snooze ish til the dog woke me woofing in her sleep. :growlmad:

Madcat I'd also leave a bumper on at the top until baby can roll. Actually we bought a book bumper thing and tied that along one side of the cotbed under the top rail. Of course by the time Byron would sleep in the cot we had it quite low. Molly I don't worry about SIDS either. But I was thinking about it the other day and thinking about inductions and the rise in epidural and things and was wondering if the research had looked for possible links with the birth? Probably it has but I was curious. All these things are just risk factors in that they crop up more in the circumstances of SIDS babies. They're none of them a cause. If only it were that easy!

Sorry you had to ask twice loopy, I'm a dunce! I've been doing tums to mums home study course. It was about £30.

Molly I am not very exciting in my dog walks. Usually only half an hour but she can run a lot while I slowly pant up the hills!


----------



## molly85

poor mols i should walk her more not leave it to matt


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I think Jake may have turned? I am getting some really big kicks soooo high up!

They feel so much different to the usual kicks I get....

Either that or he is just teasing me lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Lovely cot madly! Looks gorgeous!

As for cot bumpers, well James didnt go in his cot until 6 months. Forst night he was in it he pulled it off :dohh: so it never got used. He was a very active 6 months old though, more like a 10 month old baby! 

What you can do is put it feet end rather than head, that was its never near their face anyway? It does seem to finish off the look of the room though?

I'm really feeling like I need to get everything sorted right now! I think its because DH was meant to be on this course so this week would have been the only time we could have done stuff, but obviously hes not going now so we have time again! Its put me in panic mode though!!


----------



## molly85

Aww claire, its def a 30 odd week thing. 

I want to re fiddle with abbys room the lot. 

Girls Matt is washing up all last nights roast dinner stuff so glad I am sat down


----------



## sequeena

I think something is wrong with me, this is the 4th day where I've slept ALL day :(


----------



## molly85

Yep sequeena you have a rapid growth in your stomach otherwise known as Thomas.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> Yep sequeena you have a rapid growth in your stomach otherwise known as Thomas.

:lol: but seriously it's ridiculous to be this tired.


----------



## molly85

nope its normal, specially if you might have a low iron count nothing scary just a slight drop. you ghet more tierd as tehy grow


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i used to get that with leo sequeena! first 12 weeks i was sooooo tired and then randomly every now and then i would get a day where i would not even be able to function properly despite getting a lot of sleep!

i am having such a shit time at the moment! anyone ever had someone at work not only take full credit for everything you have been doing but actually pretended to directors that you do not exist and when they find out actually say the following "she doesnt do much anyway"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omfg! i work my arse off i do EVERYTHING there! she does a drinks order and SOMETIMES a stock count its like 3 hours work combined maximum. i have been told to go easy on her because she is doing a lot of nights and lots of hours, she does less nights than i did before i stopped and only 8 hours more than me but i apparantly do not matter! i do more work than her but she is running the place. i have been a manager longer but she is senior apparantly despite being paid less. she hasnt got a clue about how to run the place but she is in charge? she is not! 

sorry ladies i feel like all i do on here is rant at the moment but omfg!!! i even sent an email to a director today asking why i am not being kept in the loop as to who is running our site especially as i am doing all the rotas! 

this girl slagged of my dh saying it is all his fault the cleanliness standards are his fault - 100% heigine records state other wise she is just a lazy cow who would rather stand and chat to staff smoking and drinking and going on fb all day than make them do any work! 

argggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lottery win please!

sorry ladies you myust be so fed up of me ranting on here, i feel so sad i used to love my job and in one swoop this girl who doesnt even give a rats arse has wiped everything i have worked for off the face of the earth! it would be one thing if she even pulled her own weight but doesnt!

oh someone say something to get this stupid girl out my head . . . . how is everyone doing any contracting ladies out there!!!! so excited for the babies to be coming!


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore, I know people like that. Don't worry it always comes back to bite them eventually!

Something to say, hmmm how about willies? Omfg that was so childish but all I could think of :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

O/T....Peanut, did you get to see Neighbours today??. I slept thru the lunch time episode and forgot to see the tea time one, have i missed anything?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha that was funny! it for a second made me forget lol! thatd exactly what my dh said, it will come out that in fact does naff all other than drinking the stock and smoking outside . . . . . its just hard watching everything you have worked for just slip through your fingers . . . . . enough! shut up nomore! lol i have pics she has posted of inappropritate pics she has taken at work which i could always anonously send! or get one of you to lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i love neighbours! its the only soap i watch! might have to do a catch up not seen either of them so far this week! that silly woman should come clean about callum being her son what a dofus!


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i love neighbours! its the only soap i watch! might have to do a catch up not seen either of them so far this week! that silly woman should come clean about callum being her son what a dofus!

shes doing my nut in!!:haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

she annoyed me at the best of times, then they introduced the sister, then the secret grrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## madcatwoman

i thought id text gilz being as it was all quiet. Poor chicken, she was sick last night, has been sick durring today, now on a drip&due a liver&kidney scan tomorrow, im wondering just how much more theyre going to put the poor girl through. Surely theres got to be a point where baby is better off outside than inside her?.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Poor Glitz! That sounds absolutely awful!!!!

Oh Sequeena, I've been sleeping TONS as well. Seems like I can't get enough sleep :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor Gilz. :(

Madcat you didn't really miss much, I just watched it now. Look away nomore if you don't want to know! Callum wrote to his aunt to get details of his mum, sonya didn't post the letter. Andrew's watch turned up in Summer's room so Tash knows they were together at the fire and has stepped up her plan by making Andrew spend all his savings on baby's stuff.

Yoga was good tonight but might be my last one as it's off two weeks for hols so baby might be here by then!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha thanks for the spoiler peanut i did indeed skip lol!

oh poor gilz!i agree there must be a point where baby will be safer out than in even from gilz's health point!


----------



## madcatwoman

cheers peanut, bloody Sonya, could do with out her in it now, Tash-is she going to magically produce a baby at some point?:shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i was just googling babies born early and there appears to be a massive difference each week up until 32 weeks, gilz is 31 at the mo isnt she? maybe thats what they are waiting for? if it is they should at least tell her that!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i am loving that story line! hilarious! that slapped the smug smile off that fringe girls face lol lol lol how has thaat girl convinced everyone she is pregnant! unbelievable! if she should her "bfp" to any of us we would scratch it off within a second!


----------



## madcatwoman

no, i think gilz is 33 weeks, or by now probably 34... baby has had 2 lots of steroids for his lungs etc...

maybe theyre going to make tash be one of these girls who doesnt get a bump and then she steels someone elses baby!:haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

oh Peanut - you know you are getting close when two weeks cancelled classes means you may not be going back!

I really enjoyed the yoga, will def go back next week.

Poor Gilz, I wouldnt be surprised if this doesnt tip the balance in favour of a very soon section. Bless her poor love. How much more can they put her through.

Nomore - rant away. I had mine and I feel much better, albeit after a completely sleepless night. I am feeling so hormonal and ridiculously emotional at the moment. Started crying in the car today before I went into mothercare for no apparent reason. Soon passed though and yoga has helped me refocus on preparing for a natural birth instead of worrying what may be.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I feel really bad typing this especially as we have Gilz in hospital hoping that baby will be in there aslong as possible but....

I am so fed up. I am an emotional wreck! I can't stop crying!

I am at the end of my tether!

I am sick of heartburn, SPD and fatigue day in day out there is no let up of it. I just want to be normal again. I want my body back. I hate being pregnant!

I love Jake to bits I really do but this pregnancy has been horrible all the way through besides the fact that we have Jake.

I feel constantly up and down with my moods and DH is really suffering with the way I am acting. I just feel so alone because DH has no idea how I feel.

This can't be normal!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm assuming Tash will sleep with Andrew lots unprotected because now they can in the hope she actually does get pregnant. There have been a lot of irritating storylines recently!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks loopy! its hard not to even exist! i have literally been screaming at the top of my lungs to get people to even notice what i do! it shouldnt be like that - long gone are the days where the hard working people were rewarded and the ones that rode on the back of others just . . well . . got fired! how has this even happened!

i know i think she is going to try and get pregnant but i really do not think she would be able to explain the absolutely stonking difference in conception dates lol!

aw s.k hun! i know what you mean, my last pregnancy was perfect, i felt lovely. this time i feel like a whale, look terrible and feel terrible grrr i love this baby to bits already and everything will be worth it but i also cant wait to be able to be me again, i would love to be able to sit down for half an hour, get up and NOT need a wee with the same urgency as a morning wee lol

hun if you feel isolated you need to talk to your dh about how you feel! how can he help if he doesnt know or understand. i am horrible to be around at the moment but i always talk about how i am feeling just at the very least dh knows that it isnt him


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sofie. I have felt crap through both pregnancies though the first was definitely the worst. Eventually it's over and the babies are the best!

:hugs: nomore. I doubt it was ever the case that there weren't slackers, they were usually just within the family so got away with it because of nepotism I think. It is crap being a hard worker and undervalued. No advice on how to get round it as it's been like they for me in pretty much every job!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have some incriminating photographs of her "working" but they could actually get her fired, notsure i could live with that! well . . . part of me thinks i couldnt lol

cant wait for mat leave then they will knowhow much i do around there, taking a month holiday and full 11weeks - im gone 15th may lol


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: all round I think!


----------



## molly85

Nomore you are entittled to far more than 11 weeks!

Sophie you have just described my last 34 weeks I am an emotional wreck thankfully because I already had issues matt was prepped but it is normal no matter how horrible you feel. Your lucky you love Jake attaching to Abby has been very hard but as I was destraught when she wasn't moving you get there. Your over half way there and the trasition between Tri's is the hardest.

I finally got molly out for a walk as I dropped matt at his friends for adrink and footy he's drunk but not to bad an I have no intention of requiring a hospital tonight lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Hugs SK, pregnancy isnt easy, we can all sympathise! 

Poor gilz :hugs: she cant go on much longer like this surely? 

I went to a psychic night tonight, he told me that I am doing to much and need to start asking for help. hmmm I think most people could tell that about me! I'm not too convinced to be honest! But it was fun xx


----------



## molly85

lol claire tthat would be right.

Oh i feel guilty not text gilz today I have managed to use up £20 texts this week


----------



## pinkclaire

Everything he said about me was right. He mentioned how I'm having bare minimum sleep and not sleeping properly. But then again how many pregnant women are!!!


----------



## molly85

lol and i bet you have suitcases under your eyes to. good for a laugh these people


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Crap night. Boy in at 2am. He just woke us all screaming about wanting to watch telly. A dream I think. He had be ramming his head and back into my spine so that hurts now, and his feet into my arse cheek where I get the worst of my sciatica. Ow. Now of course he's fast asleep and I'm awake and hungry and nauseous and achey and grumpy!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welcome to my world PB, aside from the toddler kicking me in the back. I'm awake, grumpy, tired, and I was hungry, but had some toast. It's been a long night. DH kinda broke down last night about everything: money, LO, feeling like he can't provide....breaks my heart. We're going to see about getting help today. I know it's a killer to his pride, but we need help. :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Molly that's what I said to my friends, is it that obvious lol. 

PB James in ours at two as well. Didn't stop wriggling. He's also got a cough and a cold so was making noises all night. Not sure what time I went to sleep, but can remember half 12 going by. Some van on the camp behind us reversing every two mins, you know the annoying beep? I was going crazy lol. 

Ozzie, I think most men have that breakdown at some point during pregnancy! What sort of help do you think you need? Is the benefits system the same as England? I can help you with some stuff as DH was unemployed when James was very young xx


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie and I agree with pink. Pregnancy can take its toll on the menfolk too.

Had some toast. Feel more sick. Got some pain au chocolat coming up.

Is it noisy on camp pink? We had this stupid massive football match on the teeny sports ground near us last night. It was very odd, police everywhere. Fortunately they were off about 10 bug I did fear we'd be disturbed all night.


----------



## pinkclaire

It's not normally. Our estate is just off from it. There is two big camps either side of the estate. They don't allow any firing or anything nearby after dark. We live on Salisbury plain and it's usually dead quiet and dark, just the way I like it lol. But someone was doing something last night and it was driving me crazy! If it does it again tonight I will be complaining lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

more crap nights had by all then. I was seriously fed up last night, the hip pain just seems to intensify every night, tossing and turning doesnt seem to help it either, but then sitting up hurts my tailbone.:cry:


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Just popping in while I've got enough Internet signal. 

Huge hugs to everybody who needs them, I haven't been able to catch up through all the pages yet :hugs:

As for me, I've got a kidney and liver scan today, my pain killers have decided they aren't working anymore but I literally can't cope with the guilt of taking anything even stronger. Got a drip put in last night as I'm not managing to eat, that made cry hugely with the needles etc, they the bloody thing blocked twice during the night so they had to re-site it so two more sets of needles :cry: :sick:

Anyway I'm not moaning anymore cos it makes me sound pathetic :blush: and just wanted to say thanks for all the messages and texts checking how I am. It's lovely knowing you are all thinking about me!!

Happy 34 weeks Molly :dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

The end is in sight Madcat. It's not much longer and will be all worth it in the end! My pain was seriously reduced after birth and was gone completely within a month. It really is amazing how quickly it's all over xx


----------



## madcatwoman

I cant wait for my bones to feel better pinkclaire!.

Gilz, moan all you like hun, we all do, and you have more to moan about than us at the moment, but then i know i find myself like a broken record and annoy myself with the moaning sometimes!.

With your body breaking down like this i think its time to put your point of view over to the doc now. The drip sounds horrible too (i have that too look forward to). Not sure when your scan is but let us know what they say afterwards, or text if you loose your internet...:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Big :hugs: gilz. Please continue to moan, if only so we with lesser problems won't feel so guilty moaning! When I got my cannula it was awful. The doctor poured blood everywhere - she was rubbish - then it was just so painful. God trying to push holding my huge dead legs all tense with the sodding needle up my hand was horrendous! I'd forgotten about that...

Well it's my go for a funny turn. Just kind of died in the shower. Had to turn it really cold and still ended up on my knees on the floor trying to steady my breathing. Feeling so sick this morning and tired and my bump was totally solid the whole time. Maybe it was just uber nausea or maybe it is all part of everything gearing up. I just hope it's not a sign of any new complication. Not sure I'm going to be fit to swim in an hour though.


----------



## molly85

Hugs gilz cannula are the work of teh devil hard to put in, painful to have put in the leave you in fear of moving that you might pull them out again.

Claire you lucky beggar with not having firing if its not firing or helicopters its a freight train rumbling through here lol. 

Peanut quite a regulare occurance I'd have told you if I had remembered they'd begone by 10.30 must have been a proper revival team.

Well poor matt ended up on the sofa and he yet again couldn't sleep through my snoring though now seems a bit odd as he ddnt sleep down stairs either. I was inagony with the hips so walking mols may have been a big mistake. even though it wasn't more than astandard 20 minute walk that took ova 40 minutes to do. I could actually mive my hip to get off the sofa last night. Crutches may actually get an outting now if i need to go anywhere take the pressure off teh left side that seems to be getting it the roughest. Otherwise lovely dya here to day laundry to be hung and a bit of tidying to to be done other wise its just MW at 3pm and blood tests


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Peanut,hope your turn was a once off and your feeling ok now.xx

Gilz,I really hope they decide to deliver jellybean soon,you poor girl.And you asre definately entitled to moan all day everyday.xxx

Cannulas are awful,last time I needed 1 I wouldn't let them put it in my hand,So they put it in my arm instead,which was way comfier.I remember getting 1 befor my epidural with shay,the blood was spraying out of my hand like a comedy sketch show!Dh near fainted!!

Madcat,last night I dreamt your waters broke!!Funny how you're in my dreams lol!!!
Dreaming a lot about labour at the mo!

Well I had my hospital appointment this morning.
Pee and bp fine,head on the brim.I'm only measuring 36wks but thats near enough for me!


----------



## molly85

vbaby can hope for a slim line babylol


----------



## vbaby3

Well I doubt she's smaller than the boys were,they were 8lb 1 and 8lb 10!
The doc said the fluid can start to decrease in the last couple wks too,so can have you measure slightly small.
I'd definately rather measure a little under than over for the good of my lady bits!!!


----------



## molly85

lol can i hope we all have easy infection free births however we birth


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, that was a strange sounding turn you had, you feeling better now?.

Vbaby glad your appointment went well, im loving the dream you had about me, i do hope its true:thumbup:

im not liking this talk about cannula's, ive never had one before, sounds like they gave gilz some pain, and im assuming i'll need the same with a drip for the antibiotics, does it really hurt like that?.

Funny, i might have hardly slept but ive got quite alot of house work done, then i walked round the block (im still trying...but goodness ive slowed down). I have had a sit down watching tv, im just about to look for some car insurance quotes now, have lunch and attempt to collect our rent again afterwards.

Gilz should be having or had her scan by now, hope the docs see sense,well aparently one has(she said) but has told her its ultimatgely up to her consultant.


----------



## PeanutBean

Kick off was at 8 Molly so I'd already worked out finish time but there's no knowing how long the skeggy drunken locals would knock about!

Mum and boy have just left for a group. It's gorgeous out, I'm in my mat shorts for the first time this preg. Want to get washing on and sit in garden. Wish I could mow it. Just nearly spewed though. Need to feel not this sick really. Have to get downstairs for some food and cold drink though so guess I'll take a basket of washing down with me!


----------



## vbaby3

Well madcat,1 night I dreamt my sister went into labour,and lo and behold the phone rang at 7 nxt morning,and before I answered I knew it was my mam to say my sis was gone in.Her wtaers had broken in the night.
Also 1 of my best friends was way overdue.I dreamt she had her baby 1 night.I txt her the nxt morning to tell her about my dream,and got a txt back that baby was born 3 hrs ago and they hadn't had the chance to let anybody know yet!!!!
I wonder if its a sign,its probably more likely that I just have labour on the brain but I was half expecting to log on here and to hear your waters had gone lol!


----------



## molly85

oh i menat more the locals buggering off. the local stadium is at the end of our road so a ratherusual feature round here. the policehave them shiftedby then. Specially as the away fan exit is this side of teh stadium.

Wow successfulmorning so far. Laundry online and a lovely poop. now to shower and dress and get matt to do a spot of gardening lol


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Well madcat,1 night I dreamt my sister went into labour,and lo and behold the phone rang at 7 nxt morning,and before I answered I knew it was my mam to say my sis was gone in.Her wtaers had broken in the night.
> Also 1 of my best friends was way overdue.I dreamt she had her baby 1 night.I txt her the nxt morning to tell her about my dream,and got a txt back that baby was born 3 hrs ago and they hadn't had the chance to let anybody know yet!!!!
> I wonder if its a sign,its probably more likely that I just have labour on the brain but I was half expecting to log on here and to hear your waters had gone lol!

thats impressive:thumbup:, more likely because you have labour on the brain yourself but, id be dead chuffed if you were right!!!


----------



## vbaby3

I know,I was thinking its probably just coz I've labour on the brain myself,and b 'n' b on the brain lol!!
Imagine your waters broke today wow i'd be well impressed with myself!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz your post wasnt there when I posted mine this morning. You are way within your rights to moan to us! Hope your scan went well :hugs:

Molly we get the helicopters every now and then. But they have the whole of Salisbury plain to train on so they dont need to do it near my house:haha:

Wow vbaby! You have a strong intuition. Who did you say was first again lol.


----------



## molly85

Just watched balamory and want to know how this presenter got into the pasta jars???


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> I know,I was thinking its probably just coz I've labour on the brain myself,and b 'n' b on the brain lol!!
> Imagine your waters broke today wow i'd be well impressed with myself!!!

maybe theyre waiting for the right moment, i got to go to town later...should i pack a mat pad or something?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well I had my appointment at antenatal clinic this morning follow up after my brief hospital stay last week over the palpitations and racing heart/pulse.

Last night was terrible I couldnt get rested and not because of the SPD for once :dohh: Every time I laid down my heart/pulse started racing making me feel dizzy/sick and out of breath :shock: on laying down....I could understand if I was over exerting myself but :nope: all this on laying down which became quite frightening :( I got up about 3 times in the night for a pee and stretch mainly because I felt so bad and felt for sure they were going to admit me again this morning so when I got up to get ready I packed the rest of my hospital bag because I honestly thought I wouldnt be coming home :cry:

At the hospital the HCA did all the usual checks and everything was fine....my BP had risen although is still low and my pulse and heart reading was quite high. I had a nasty palpitation attack in the waiting area and am sure people thought I was in labour cause I was breathing heavily through it like you might a contraction and people were really staring :wacko: Then in came my consultants registrar :) an extremely lovely lady....It was the first time I had met her since I had switched consultant teams (long story but I asked to be switched to the team who delivered Oliver!) She was really reassuring and pretty much said what the Dr told me on Friday night...that my ECG and all bloods were fine and it seemed pretty conclusive that I am suffering these attacks because I am in the latter stages of pregnancy and the pregnancy is now taking its toll on my body :dohh: She said if I suffer another attack I am to go down to be hooked up to the monitor but I told her the likelihood is by the time I get there the attack will be over and I am happy with the explanation provided :thumbup: She told me once I deliver my Son these attacks should stop :thumbup: She asked me lots of questions about Olivers birth and asked if I had any worries or concerns over Charlies delivery. I told her I didnt and had my birth plan written which I am happy about except that been as I am now nearly 37wks my only concern would be Charlies position which I thought may still be breech. I explained that last week the MWs struggled to gage his position and mostly I was going on the positions of the hiccups Charlies suffers which leads me to believe he is head up :dohh: She palpated and said she `thought` he was head down but would do a scan right there and then to check :happydance: She took us across to the scan room and sure enough my Son is now head down :dance: he has his bum under my ribs in the centre and is curled to the left with limbs on the right....from movements this all now makes sense :) She showed us everything and we even saw his heart pumping away. She says the reason why it is so hard to palpatate and gage his position is because he is well head down now and she would be extremely surprised with how far down he is if he manages to turn :wohoo: Soooooo we are systems go :winkwink: She offered to book me in for a sweep at 39wks but I declined because I feel sure I will go into spontaneous labour as I did with Oliver and have no concerns over that :thumbup: She says he isnt big at all but didnt have time to make my scan a full growth scan which I appreciated as the scan wasnt pre-booked or anything so I dont actually know how big he his but in all honestly I think I may just go out and buy the odd `newborn` item cause my poor little man wont have a thing to wear considering all the items of clothing he has are 0-3mths if he turns out to be a tiddler :rofl: So thats me...all I need now is my Son :rofl:

Oh and it now makes sense why my SPD has eased since the end of last week :dohh: I think that on Thursday when I felt the huge pop whilst resting at tea time it wasnt Charlie dis-engaging himself he was actually engaging himself ever since then my SPD hasnt been as bad so I think prior he was perhaps laid in a crappy position causing the SPD to peak and once he engaged it started to ease :thumbup: As for the hiccups when I could have sworn his head was under my ribs its possible for that to be severe vibrations because his hiccups are quite violent :rofl:

and now I`m off to catch up :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, charlie is in the same position as baby b, bum up by my ribs and curled along my left handside with his head engaged:thumbup:

Sounds like they thought you might be feeling anxious and putting your palps down to that, but its sods law isnt it that it never happens when youre infront of the doctor.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just caught up :thumbup: 

Sending HUGE :hug: all round Ladies for crap nights, invading toddlers, pregnancy wobbles from OHs and just generally fed-up-ness :sad1:

Peanut hon that dont sound good and sounds so familiar :nope: I hope its not you too suffering with these `attacks`

Gilz hon moan away :thumbup: I hope they at last sort a plan of action out for you both once you have your scans...keep us posted :hugs: 

As for cannulas :nope: I had one put in my left hand on friday and it went right up into my wrist which meant it was a killer to even use and eventually made my hand swell up....not nice at all but extremely pain free to remove it that helps :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you've had lots of good news madly! :thumbup:

I'm still bh-ing away but I think my shakiness has gone away. I've has granary toast for slower release, some and some grape juice for a sugar hit now so hoping I will settle soon and then I can think about a proper lunch. My mum and Byron will be home shortly then they have toddler group soon after so might have a sleep then. Odd day. I hope the baby comes soon...

Oh but vbaby and madcat, you mustn't wish labour to start with waters going, it'll just mean all the longer on antibiotics because of the GBS! I don't wish waters breaking as the start of labour on anyone now as it only seems to bring with it added complications. I think I'll start with contractions this time but I still feel like it might be sooner than 40 weeks. My mum's decided baby wants to be a Taurus but she said that about Byron and Capricorn and he came in November!

Oh, I found out she went early with all of us. Mostly a week before. She was induced with me because of pre-eclampsia but I arrived in 3hrs so we both must've been pretty ready! But maybe it's hereditary and I'll be an early bird in general.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm alright madly. I've forgotten but this is pretty much how I felt with the worst of the nausea earlier in pregnancy. Other than feeling shaky (which could be anything) there were no other symptoms of a bp change and I don't think my bp ever changes! Also no racing heart. It's these intense BHs stifling my diaphragm and exacerbating the nausea mostly I think. Maybe I'm in labour but so powerful with the hypno I don't even know it! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Madly, charlie is in the same position as baby b, bum up by my ribs and curled along my left handside with his head engaged:thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like they thought you might be feeling anxious and putting your palps down to that, but its sods law isnt it that it never happens when youre infront of the doctor.

She did ask me if I was anxious about anything and honestly I am totally not :wacko: Monday was the best day I have had in weeks and yes I am feeling tired and I have slowed down but nothing that should cause panic attacks as such...she says it very common for them to see ladies in later stages of pregnancy who suffer palpitations and racing pulse/heart because pregnancy and the strain and weight can start to takes it toll...that said my BP is still lower than normal and I have never suffered with BP problesm low or high in my life of my pregnancy with Oliver so def something new and I do think it is contributing somewhat :thumbup:

:wohoo: for both boys been head down...I was a tad worried about c-sec if I am honest but its the only worry I have had and has been more laughable with how much Charlies shuffles about than anything else :haha:

vbaby so glad your appointment went well too :hugs:


----------



## molly85

OH great peanut I was well over cooked. We found a letter saying my mum had been admitted on on October 18th, we think she must have been induced as I was sucked into the world on the 28th lol at a grand total of 6lbish Abby is already living up to my talents lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad your feeling a tad better now Peanut :hugs:

Its funny I said to DH these BHs are so much like the real thing for me I wonder if I will go into labour and mistake real contractions for BHs :rofl: I didnt get BHs at all with Oliver so have nothing to compare them with except the BHs now are so much like the early contractions with Oliver iykwim :dohh: My boobs are so sore today and I have other signs which make me think my body is gearing up too!


----------



## molly85

meanlot teasing me withyour prelabourness. i am gearing up for another 8 weeks lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol madly we're the sane again. Would 't it be funny if we went into labour and/or gave birth on the same day? Aw Molly, you don't know when it'll happen. I assumed I would be over 40 weeks with Byron.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I went back to sleep this morning after being up at the crack of dawn with PB, lol! 

DH seems in a better mood this morning. We're off to the midwife at 4:30pm to check LO's heartrate....I hope everything is ok and we don't have to go to the hospital because I REALLY don't fancy that.

Pink, I think benefits in Scotland are a wee bit different. Thanks for your offer of help though :hugs: 

Glitz you poor thing :hugs: I would be going MENTAL by now! :hugs: Oh and moan away. If we can't moan here, where can we moan? :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Lol madly we're the sane again. Would 't it be funny if we went into labour and/or gave birth on the same day? Aw Molly, you don't know when it'll happen. I assumed I would be over 40 weeks with Byron.

:haha: It would be seriously freaky :wacko:

Molly slow labour started with Oliver 5 days before his EDD and boy was I shocked I wholely expected to go over due with him :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzie fxed your MW appointment goes well :hugs: Glad your OH is feeling better today too :thumbup:

I meant to post .... the HV that came to see me told me about postnatal and pre-natal depression in men :wacko: apparently new research shows that men can also suffer just as much as the expectant mummy :( I mean I know having a baby effects fathers to be but I guess I never realised just how badly :dohh: Theres a pre-printed leaflet they now give you and everything!


----------



## gilz82

Glad everything went ok at hospital Madly and Vbaby. 

My scan results showed the hydronephrosis is worse in my kidney which is why the pain is worse. Liver looked ok no cysts or stones but my blood tests for the past 4 days are indicative of pre-eclampsia again. 

Saw my own consultant who basically said they'll take it day by day but yes it's likely the baby will need to come soon. She also told me that there is no way I'm getting out of hospital with the pre-eclampsia risk. She asked how quickly my OH can get home if they decide on the section so I think I might have a baby at sone point in the next week!

Madcat on the cannula/drip thing don't worry I'm sure you'll be fine. Im just really bad because of the needle phobia, I get myself all panicked and end up crying before they've even started :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Gilz hon :hugs: I am so glad it seems like they have decided your little man is to come sooner rather than later :thumbup: Seems that way considering she asked how quick your OH can make it home :) Crappy your so ill right now but just focus on holding him in your arms because there truly isnt anything like it in the whole world :kiss:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh gilz,fingers crossed they decide soon and let you know so you can get your oh home,and hopefully hold jellybean in your arms for real:happydance:

Peanut,I definatley wouldn't particularly want my waters going 1st before contractions,its never happened to me before and hopefully it doesn't this time.That was just a dream I had last night!!
Things do seem more straight forward if they break later,but if it happens it happens.
Hope yours stay intact until well into labour too


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Christ Sake its hot!!

I am stripped down to my underwear, window wide open and the fan on!

It is just too hot and I keep having hot flushes and heartburn!

In other news though I have finished Jakes knitted patchwork blanket! Hurrah! Took me ages to do lol - VERY PROUD LADY :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: very proud almost naked lady :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, sounds like the docs have finally realised your days with baby inside are seriously numbered now, esp by asking how soon your OH can get home.........btw..how soon can he get home??.

Peanut, thanks for the advice on the waters, i guess youre right about that and the GBS. i was told to go in if waters go, or 'when im in established labour'....but as i drove home i began to think "how will i decide when im in 'established labour?'.... ".

Vbaby, ive been to town, my waters havent gone yet hun:haha:.
but all day on and off i have had the most horrendous painful stabbing in my cervix, worse than its been before. (hope that means something at least)


----------



## madcatwoman

Woohoo:happydance: i think we might have new tenants.
A middle aged couple who "care for other peoples babies" (im assuming fostering?). agent wants me to meet them this friday, filled out the application form etc. Oh i hope these are the right people and reliable for our future:wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

oooh good news madcat!
1 less thing to stress about!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good Madcat!

All I can say is :sick:


----------



## vbaby3

And yay for the stabbing pain in your cervix:happydance:
Come on baby b!!

As for knowing when you're in established labour I suppose just go in when the pain is getting bad.If you can walk or talk through contractions they're not strong yet.
I suppose its easier for me as I've never had bh's,so I never had to wonder were they proper contractions or just bh's coz in my case they're always been proper contractions!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no peanut,wonder is this the start of your labour or something?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm wondering if maybe I'm just ill! :dohh: Counting down to DH hometime.


----------



## molly85

Aww hugs peanut. Huggles toGilz, I got the update earlier.

Bloody MW shived a needle in me got no blood in the vial but plenty up my arm. made my arm and legs go tingly so refused to have her do it again she made me cry. I am not a very cryie person usually. She has wrecked teh vein for the phlebotomist so she needed 2 stabs at me though was farmore professional about it. I am other wise fine. I generally don'tlike her that much shehas never made agreat impression on me but I only have to see her for 10 more weeks maximum. grrrr


----------



## vbaby3

Aw peanut,staright to bed when dh gets home.Hopefully an early night will have you feeling better tomorrow.x

Molly,your poor veins.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Boo Molly.


----------



## molly85

She didn't even realise I was 34 weeks blahhh. My right arm is now officially dead


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not a happy bunny AT ALL right now....

So, they are supposed to check me every other week at our local birthing centre. First of all, they had no idea why I was there :grr: and _I_ had to explain my baby's condition and what a heart block heartbeat sounds like. They measured it at 60bpm, but I don't trust it AT ALL! Then she wanted to do the 28 week bloods and I asked if they should be done at the hospital instead of there because that was where I was primarily being seen and she didn't seem to understand what I was saying! It was a midwife I've never seen and she didn't introduce herself and had there not been another midwife who I had seen before listening in as well I would have gone mental!!! I'm more anxious now than I was before the appointment! :grr:


----------



## molly85

Awww ozzie they should be ok don't weorry to much. the bloods will def go straight to the hospital. Mineget done at the health centre and always come up on the computer. I can imagine by now you know what your listening to.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I didn't have her do the bloods. I didn't feel comfortable with her at all and upon speaking with a friend, he knew EXACTLY the midwife I was dealing with and confirmed that she is a bitch (his ex and him have three kids and each time they experienced her). I'm glad I went with my instinct. It'll be checked next week.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry the mw screwed your arm up Molly, bloody needles are horrible :grr:

Sorry you didn't find your mw appointment helpful Ozzie :hugs: 

Madcat i think you asked how quickly my OH can get home, he's probably at least 6 hours away if the traffic was ok. I got the impression from both consultants today that it would be a case they'd tell me one day the baby was coming the next day if that makes sense, so that should be enough time for my OH to get home. 

I've realised though that I dont have the babies hospital bag ready at all so my OH will need to do that. Mind you I've only got two baby gros small enough and no nappies so he'll need to go an buy stuff anyway.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, another thing! The baby kicked and she went "Was that the baby moving?" WTF??? :grr:


----------



## molly85

lol Ozzie. Breathe as long as you feel him fine I'dtry not to worry. 

Gilz must be a needle day today ewww. Don't worry yourself hun, if need be we can group together and get you sent stuff up. the hospital will look after him as I am sure you will both stay in for a few days so your both stable


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:lol: I just hate incompetence :lol:


----------



## molly85

Matt nowthinks your abad influence on me because I snapped at midwife twice one on my dating the other on my blood


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: DH thought I was just fine telling the midwife how I think it should be. To be honest, I know more about heart block than her because she's never seen this condition before! If you're not comfortable or unhappy, you have to say something because no one else will!


----------



## molly85

he doesn't like complaining. i am just happy that every delivery midwife i have met has been lovely so will put up with her. she has referred me for nothing i have had to look it up myself. she was intrested in the therapy thing for me but i know that has just been pushred down primary cares throat so sheee needs to make targets


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> lol Ozzie. Breathe as long as you feel him fine I'dtry not to worry.
> 
> Gilz must be a needle day today ewww. Don't worry yourself hun, if need be we can group together and get you sent stuff up. the hospital will look after him as I am sure you will both stay in for a few days so your both stable

Thanks Molly :hugs: I know I'll get it all sorted, I just like to be super organised and I don't feel that way in here. 

The consultant said today we'd probably be looking at least a couple of weeks in neonatal so that'll give me time to get things sorted out before he comes home if it all happens early.


----------



## molly85

my friends bubs was in that long sounds hideous but gives you thr chance to heal and be prepared.

oh i did a test walk with molly and the pram very funny. shame the shiney new wheels are now scuffed


----------



## madcatwoman

a days notice at the least should do you both then gilz if he's 6 hours away.

is anyone else getting more thirsty than they ever were before?, i am, im drinking loads, if i hadnt had the GTT id be wondering if i was diabetic!.

im also finding myself feeling a bit tetchy now and then, not often, but more than i was before-its just not me.


----------



## molly85

DEffinatly needing more to drink and well tetchy I am usually a very together person am really hoping it doesn't get worse. 
I have heard of people getting very tetchy before tehy go into labour


----------



## vbaby3

Don't know that I've noticed being more thirsty,but I drink loads anyway.
I was gonna actually ask was anyone else feeling extremely irritable?!!
I'm definately more tetchy!
I'm easily annoyed at the minute,and find myself giving out to the boys more than normal,and then feeling upset with myself coz they're not even being REALLY bold,but they're annoying me nonetheless!!


----------



## madcatwoman

glad its not just me, im not a tetchy person at all, but esp these last 2, maybe 3 days its not taken much to get on my nerves and either snapping or having to bite my toungue, im sure DH has noticed it but he hasnt said anything because if ive said something he's not replied, he's just let me get it out my system. but its really not me. Today ive been particually bad, ive been very achy down low just above knicker line and the ligaments around the tops of my legs and the stabbing pain in my bits, then he asked me to cut some chips to put in our actifry which didnt thrill me in the least- to have me standing there doing that when we could have had mash or something!.


----------



## madcatwoman

BTW, peanut, ive forgotten to watch neighbours again today:shrug:
missed anything??...

I was too busy with one thing and another:dohh:


----------



## molly85

if we were animals in the wild we would all be retracting from our pack or heard ready to birth so tetchy is very normal and natural why would we want other playing with our natural moment. Which is why when we go in to hospital we freak out


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> if we were animals in the wild we would all be retracting from our pack or heard ready to birth so tetchy is very normal and natural why would we want other playing with our natural moment. Which is why when we go in to hospital we freak out

and suddenly it all makes sense!, you have a way with words molly!:thumbup::haha:

:blush:well, it had to happen sometime, i got stuck in the bath,
3 attempts to haul myself out and i thought i was gona have to call DH(who would never have heard me anyway with all the shooting going on on his PS3), i made one final attempt and finally got out:dohh:

the other thing that annoyed me was my spagetti hoops,they fell off my fork and onto my hair, just like the chocolate icecream did the other day, DH sat there laughing as i tried to wipe it out my hair,i only washed it yesterday,then it went all hard and i brushed it out, along with a few fragile ends!:wacko::dohh::shrug::growlmad:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

phew glad to be home and sat down! honestly i am about as big as i was full term with leo and just as slow and wobbly lol! 

oh gilz would be so fantastic for you to get your baby out next week! 

oh getting exciting with all the potential contraction labour talk yay!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Naughty naughty PB! :rofl: Getting people all worked up :lol:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madcat! i didnt get stuck in the bath last time BUT i did pull out the plug with my feet let the water run out then SOMEHOW managed to get on all fours and pull myself up! bet i looked well sexy! lol lol lol lol lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

I am so ratty, but think its because I'm shattered rather than hormones if that makes sense? Although my lovely neighbour came round earlier and asked if James could go play with her son outside, so she took him off for a couple of hours and I had a kip on the sofa. Boy I feel better! PLus he was shattered and asleep in bed by 6.15! Just hope he stays there now lol. Matts on Guard duty tonight, really looking forward to the bed to myself :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol i am always dropping food down me so am very used to it. 
Madcat I got in the bath yesterday and realised how much my hips have expanded i was almost wedged in lol. 

i have tried a standard cot sheet on our travel cot abbys safe place to be in during the day


----------



## pinkclaire

I've missed loads of posts again!

Gilz I really hope for your sake its sooner rather than later! Dont worry about the stuff, nothing is that neccessary and you'll get what you need easy enough! The hospital has stuff for these situations :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw madcat! i didnt get stuck in the bath last time BUT i did pull out the plug with my feet let the water run out then SOMEHOW managed to get on all fours and pull myself up! bet i looked well sexy! lol lol lol lol lol!

oh never thought of doing that, well if it happens again i'll remember, i should just have a shower really, but ive always loved baths, i feel warm after a bath and a bit more relaxed. but the tub isnt very wide.

Molly , i think thats part of my problem, with the widened hips, plus no strength in my stomach to haul myself out!


----------



## molly85

i can stand straight up its weird


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Ozzie, I only made a couple of small comments. Mad rants a-go-go!

You know the only time I got stuck in the bath last preg was when I did drain the water first!

I have had a bit of tea. But still feeling pretty off. Hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hope you feel better soon PB. xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So that's the older dog getting a new home on Saturday. We know the people this time and by the looks of it he's going to be SPOILED ROTTEN :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good Ozzie! Will you visit sometimes?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not sure yet....it's really up to DH. I think he's just trying to distance himself as much as possible. He's worried his aunt (mom's sister) will never forgive him, but I told him if she was so concerned, she could have taken both (she did kinda have the means). I said that anyone who says you're not doing the best by them just needs to know that you are and anyone that complains, well, they had the opportunity to help and didn't.


----------



## molly85

exactly Ozzie. is it a house or flat you live in?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We live in a house at the moment.


----------



## molly85

Ah ok, so you have a garden for them. it's very brave of you guys saying good bye to them I kept mols for slefish reasons but she now has her space back so I don't regret it.

Eugh feel sick again painful tummy and squashed chest plus tight hand skin and the lovely blood bruises sniff. 1 being in my hand and the other 2 being in my elbow.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sorry you both had crap appointments Molly and Ozzie :hugs: 

Peanut I commented in your journal...sorry your feeling crap I hope this is labour just presenting itself strangely :shrug: One can hope right :winkwink:

madcat hon at least you didnt get stuck in the bath home alone whilst in early stages of labour like me :rofl: your symptons sound promising :happydance:

Gilz hon am so pleased they will wait for your OH to make it home :thumbup: and 6hrs isnt all that long to wait so maybe they might give you notice one morning and he will be born that afternoon :dance:

Pink I would so love the bed to myself especially since DH ate curry tonight and it makes me feel :sick: just the smell :dohh:

ASM I have spent all day on and off the loo having a poo :rofl: Honestly I have certainly made up for the constipation of the last 8mths :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ok so I'm cramping like I never have before. Whatever this is it's a definite change and I think the start of something however long that something might last until real labour (hours, days, weeks...:lol:). Maybe I'll get my sure start grant after all!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: you must keep us updated hon this is sooooooooooooooooooo exciting :dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh PB hope your ok and it is the start of something!

Madly, I am really pleased. I usually miss him terribly but with him being away last week I realised how much more comfy a double is on your own for a pregnant lady :haha: let's hope James sleeps well and I get some rest!

Ozzie sorry about your dogs Hun. Like you said though if your family members were that bothered they'd help you out. I've forgotten what else i read :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yes pooing. Can't wait to be able to poo again properly!

Also what does ASM actually stand for?? Being thick and can't work it out!

Molly hope you feel more comfortable soon. I really feel like I'm all baby now. Not sure how she will grow for the next few weeks!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Been teasing DH we might have a baby by the morning! :rofl: I really doubt we will but it's certainly another sign that the pregnancy is nearing it's end. I'm having some schloer now and a jacket potato. Been an odd day for food!

I hope I'm not in any sort of confusing possible labour tomorrow. Wouldn't want to bring DH home from work for nothing. :wacko: what a weird day. Hope I get some sleep. Poor pink without OH, I hope James is good for you! DH is going to go into Byron's room with him if he comes in as he was quite a pain last night!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooo wonder if this might be it for you peanut:shrug:

im off to bed now, to try and sleep, night all! :sleep:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Just got back from the in-laws the poor cat has been 'done' and has a cone on it's head....I feel so sorry for him but I had to laugh at the poor thing!

Oh Peanut I really hope this is the start of something for you! Might have to get up early and come and see if anything has happened!

Well I am off to sleep now night ladies!

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Yay peanut! Really hope things move along for you quickly!

LMAO they're pathetic with their cones aren't they Sofie? Cassie is going back to the vets on Friday to have her stitches out (she was done last Tuesday) so she'll finally be rid of the cone!!

Feel very hurt today. OH wanted sex but only doggy, not happy with that at all :cry:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh hun!

I have told DH he isn't having anything from me until I get to 37 weeks and that's it! I don't think we have had sex in 2 months now and I don't really miss it.

I have no sex drive at all!

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> Oh hun!
> 
> I have told DH he isn't having anything from me until I get to 37 weeks and that's it! I don't think we have had sex in 2 months now and I don't really miss it.
> 
> I have no sex drive at all!
> 
> :flower:

Mine is slowly coming back... it's not like it was but I can be pushed to have sex once a week if I must :lol: I don't know why he wanted it like that, I ended up telling him no because I felt like he just wanted to get his end away and didn't to look at me :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena, maybe he was scared of hurting you or the baby? And wouldn't be squashing if he was? Mens minds work in mysterious ways! I quite like it like that, I don't have to pretend I'm enjoying it haha! Can't wait to get my sex drive bk!


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Sequeena, maybe he was scared of hurting you or the baby? And wouldn't be squashing if he was? Mens minds work in mysterious ways! I quite like it like that, I don't have to pretend I'm enjoying it haha! Can't wait to get my sex drive bk!

He's usually quite straight forward with that sort of thing, he was worried about it last time but I told him to just shut up :lol: I don't know why he wanted it like that but it's really hurt my feelings :( he's still being affectionate though :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

I think they're worry gets deeper ss the bump gets more obvious!
Ok I'm off to bed. Best not be any PB updates for 6 hrs :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning ladies. No babies here! I woke at 1 feeling damp so went to check in case was waters, which it wasn't. I then had more of these mild contractions clustered together for maybe an hour. I don't think she'll arrive today. The 7th seems an unlikely date but the 8th seems very plausible so we'll see! Really tired. None of us slept well, so will try to sleep more this morning. I feel like I need to clean the bathroom and all the floors just in case! :lol:

Friday would be such a good day. DH would have his 2 weeks off then all the Easter and wedding bank holidays!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Been awake since 4, didnt sleep too badly but by 4 i was wide awake and just havent been able to sleep, have had toast and biscuits, put the emersion on for a shower etc...

Glad things sounds like theyre probably on the move for you peanut, all sounds positive anyway... nothing happening this way. Maybe you'll meet the 38 week target like last time!.


----------



## pinkclaire

Errgh, James up three times between 12 and 6. Why is it no matter what happens in the night he's up at 6? He's been whinging at me for an hour as he's tired, heads ready to explode!
PB does sound like things are moving around, how exciting!

Happy 38 weeks ladies xx


----------



## molly85

I'm up to sniff, matts gone to birmingham. He is incapable of ironing a shirt and getting ready without making so much noise. Laundry is hung and I am making me bacon rolls.

Come on little peanut give us some action. 

I am starting the raspberry leaf tea twice a day now, to go nicely with my purple bruise matts been a bit kinder on seeing the bruises as to why i was narked at the midwife.

We have parent craft tonight so will be having a nap with afternoon yay.

Oh and :sex: what is :sex: I have very little intrest I am sure I would be more intrrstedifmatt was here more lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> I'm up to sniff, matts gone to birmingham. He is incapable of ironing a shirt and getting ready without making so much noise. Laundry is hung and I am making me bacon rolls.
> 
> Come on little peanut give us some action.
> 
> I am starting the raspberry leaf tea twice a day now, to go nicely with my purple bruise matts been a bit kinder on seeing the bruises as to why i was narked at the midwife.
> 
> We have parent craft tonight so will be having a nap with afternoon yay.
> 
> Oh and :sex: what is :sex: I have very little intrest I am sure I would be more intrrstedifmatt was here more lol

send us over a bacon roll will you?:coffee:


----------



## molly85

mine all mine lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> mine all mine lol

:dohh:thats the last time i share anything with you then!:growlmad::cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

can anyone help me out, for some reason when someone sends me an email with a url link, i can click on the link but it opens in 'word' not explorer. anyone know how i can change it so the link opens in internet explorer?


----------



## molly85

lol i barely eva get bacon these days .
Im watching bringing home baby and would like to know how this same sex couple get time off together?? I have never seen this hetrosexual couples. hmmm maybe they used holiday


----------



## molly85

wheres peanut? sounds like a funny setting try right clicking and opening that way


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Ok so its a mental time in the morning and I am not normally up but OMG I have struggled to sleep :wacko:

Went to bed about 10.30pm last night normal bedtime for us :thumbup: and took my usually two paracetamol before bed for my aching hips/pelvis and my rennies (I normally only take paracetamol if needed on a morning or bedtime and try to avoid during the day) Well I was in bed well over 30mins with DH snoring at the side of me when Charlie got these really violent hiccups :lol: I was laid on my right side and sure enough he is still laid head down :thumbup: I could feel the hiccups really low into my pelvis vibrating into my back :) I then started to get BH type pains around the area where his head is :wacko: these pains started to travel into my lower back. It was really hard to work out what was what and how intense the pains were because of Charlies violent hiccups :rofl: which lasted about 20mins :dohh: Firstly I thought it was perhaps a nerve type pain as in Charlie was laid awkwardly but then the pains in the front started to act like the BHs I have been getting which are very similar to early labour pains I got with Oliver...like a wave and then they died away :shrug: I rolled onto my back and then onto my left side but still the pains came :wacko: I was a little confused by this point because they werent painful as such but I had taken paracetamol which normal gets rid of these sort of mild aches and pains and they should have def kicked in by this point :thumbup: So the long and short of it is I have spent all night turning from one side to the other with this very heavy lower back pain which is now acting like a contraction :shrug: with the occasional front pain thrown in :dohh: and my back aches up to my shoulder blades. I got up at about 5.45am to pee and couldnt get back to sleep so gave in about 6.40am got up and had a cup of tea and some cereal. Oliver is up but DH is still in bed just now. I had this overwhelming urge to make sure everything is tidy and in place :shrug: and I have also decided to go get those bump pictures with Oliver done today (I was going to put off until next week!) because I dont think I will have a bump for much longer :winkwink:

So another sign my body is gearing up or is this early labour :shrug: we will see what today brings :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I commented on you journal madly


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly hon :hugs:

Photos are the last thing on my list and I have an urge to get it done today although last night I was thinking it can wait until next week :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh is it going to be a race between you madly & peanut?:haha::baby:

I'll be watching and waiting (at 40+ weeks LOL:haha:)

Will have a go at right clicking molly:thumbup:

im dressed, showered going to have the rest of my breakfast and a big drink-real thirsty again


----------



## molly85

ohhhh sounds liek a plan madcat dressed before midday is weird lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! About to hop in the shower because my niece will be here at 10 to 9. Seems to be shaping up to be a sunny day so maybe we'll go for a walk to the park. I hope her mom has her bring some toys or something! I have a feeling it's going to be a loooooooooooong day, lol!

PB! That's so exciting! I hope your LO makes an appearance soon!

As for sex, my drive hasn't lowered, but DH hurt himself last time :blush: just a small abrasion, but it's prevented us from doing anything for at least a week. Sequeena, have you talked to your DH about positions? Don't know how open you two are about it, but DH and I had a conversation as the bump got bigger and decided we would try different things. On the side works best for us. And I'm sure he didn't do doggy because he didn't want to look at you :hugs: It's probably having to do with the bump and not wanting to hurt baby xx


----------



## molly85

lol I ddnt read that conversation properly before. He can probably put more effort in without worrying about hurting you on all 4s and to be honest if I could be bothered id go for that options as my hips would give up any otherway lol
my pelvis has to be rigid or thats it


----------



## madcatwoman

molly, thing is , im dressed as i said, my hair is now dry, ive had my cereals and its only 8.24. ive cleaned the house yesterday, so what do i do now?, ive got washing to hang out, but its a bit grey outside so i need to be sure hanging it out is the right thing to do.

btw- right clicking didnt work.-EDIT- fixed it!


----------



## molly85

wahhhoooo what was it?
i have already hung laundry and washed some more of my cuddlys from home


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> wahhhoooo what was it?
> i have already hung laundry and washed some more of my cuddlys from home

dunno really, had to go into "defualt programs" and then internet explorer, got the info from a forum in the end.

ah, its just started drizzling here.

LOL, i feel tired now!.

i might go to the garage soon and get a bar of chocolate, also fancy some frazzles come home and watch tele all day and snooze.


----------



## molly85

ohh sounds good


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello again. Glad you fixed your programmes Madcat. I've cleared the rubbish and all the bottles for recycling from the bathroom and am back in bed. It's a start! They've been irritating me for ages but I hate rinsing out stupid toiletry bottles.

No action today. Going to snooze in a bit I think. Weather is pants so glad I'm up to date with the washing though it's a shame there wasn't time for DH to mow the lawn last night. If I feel up to it later I'm going to do some cleaning.


----------



## madcatwoman

i did my recycling two days ago...
i think i have a plan of action for today, molly has convinced me today is the day to be stripping the sheets off the bed, so i'll do that, then i'll go to the garage for some chocolate, then i'll sit down and watch TV and snooze as and when...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's a little nicer here so I've hung some laundry out. I'm so tired already!


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:sorted the car insurance out yesterday, LMAO, most expensive was nearly £500:haha:, cheapest was £260, about what we paid last year. not due till the end of the month but felt i should sort it out now...positive thinking n all that!


----------



## molly85

Don't you goblaming me foryour house work 

I have stripped the bed but will require2 washes as the sheets are red and the quilt/pillows white lol

Then there are towels to do to. the weather here is nice soalready have aload on the line from last night.. Andmy cuddlysare sat drying on the ironing boardlol they all look a bit bedraggled lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh just been up and down stairs about 40 times. From this I conclude it does not bring on labour!

I put a handwash on - it includes the rockerchair covers the dog got in right after a muddy walk and we found it indispensable with Byron. Put rubbish and recycling in the bins. Got lots of snacks. Checked the rubbish post. Assembled Byron's nappies. And back in bed. This is not very good resting is it?!


----------



## molly85

lol REst is on teh topofmy natural birthing list!

then relax, reposition (no marching), rehydrate and reassure (thats OH'sjob)


----------



## madcatwoman

:happydance:OUR FIRST GRAD BABY IS ON THE WAY:happydance:

they have decided to section gilz, preferably later today:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Send her my love I have no credit at all!!!!! And no cash. 

Is Marc enroute????? He'sgoing tobe a little champ when he's here. Hope her systems kind to her when he he arrives.

I'm watching portland babies, there a german couple having a baby and the dad was encouraging mumin labour it was very funny sounded like bad porn


----------



## madcatwoman

Will do molly.
they have decided they cant let her continye, esp with the pre eclampsia, theyre trying to get her a slot in theatre later today if one becomes available, Marc is on his way but unsure if he'll make it on time or not:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just texted and sent your love Molly. About time! I feel she's been in a week, is it really that long?


----------



## molly85

Oh am sure he will. If he doesless that 100mph Iwould be stunned lol


----------



## molly85

dear godits scary how everything was going so slow and a week just shoots by


----------



## madcatwoman

im so pleased theyre finally p utting her out of her misery, shes 34 weeks too, bubba will be fine im sure!:thumbup:
marc has probabaly already racked up 6 points so far lol!...

gosh, our first baby, im slightly envious but she so needs this, couldnt happen to a nicer girl!


----------



## molly85

yup, I havenoworrys forbaby hes a strong little porker I do worry for her though. Do wehave her sisters number to upadate us could t=you imagine the suspence causing a chain reaction?


----------



## madcatwoman

no, i dont have her number, but im sure we'll be updated asap.

poor girl is bricking it!!:dohh::flower::wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Woooooo! Please send good wishes and thoughts to Glitz! It's so exciting!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh wow that is good news. Just been typing a super long post that I just lost. Quite glad though as most not relevant anymore!

She should be fine once LO is out. Bless her.

Anyone know if they have been shown around the NICU?

:hugs::hugs: all round

hope you are feeling a bit better today PB, sounds like you had a terrible day yesterday. I suspect that like Gilz, only delivery will make you yourself again :hugs:


----------



## molly85

its deffinatly a huge thing. Ifit was standard surgery I'd say don't worry but she's going tobea mum in a few hours and that is terrorfying


----------



## molly85

I think they did Loopy as he was always going to be a bit early. If not they def have time to do it today.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

34 weeks is a good gestational age. They've been giving her steroids to help with the lungs so if anything, the baby will just need a couple weeks in NICU. A friend of mine had her LO at 36 weeks and she got to go home with baby.


----------



## molly85

ohhh its so exciting.


----------



## madcatwoman

a girl on here had hers at 33, just needed help with feeding but was due to go home soon after.

aparently she has no-one with her though, her sister cant get away from work, debatable as to whether marc gets back in time...:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

She's just texted and says she's off to labour ward shortly. She says they won't do an evening scheduled section so it's unlikely her OH will be there. :(. She does sound nervous. Exciting though, she will soon have her little man and even with a section will soon feel so much better!


----------



## molly85

oh jeezus I knowherMILlives close but not the same. Shoot any one want to see if they can drive faster than Marc???? Ozzie your closest


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to Glitz, poor thing. I hope she does feel better once LO is out. I'm sure her DH is going to get there ASAP. :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LOL, I wish I had a car to get there!


----------



## molly85

Damn lol 

I'm remaining positive that he will make it. Men move mysteriously fast when they have the incentive


----------



## madcatwoman

given the chance we would all be there wouldnt we...imagine that?, if only we were closer.

Aye peanut, shes very nervous indeed, as would i be,id be quite frightned actually


----------



## molly85

which bit is scarier surgery or being a mum??????

Obviously Iama bit weird not minding having surgery but the being amum bit wow


----------



## Ozzieshunni

At the moment, I'm not so worried about being a mom. I'm more worried about being conscious while being cut open, lmao


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

Fantastic news about Gilz! Just hope Marc gets there in time!

Awww Peanut really hope labour kicks in for you soon!

Definatley going to be a race between Peanut and Madly!!

I have litrally just woken up and jumped straight on here to check if there was any news!

Also if anyone would like to add me on facebook. Search Sofie Hartley or my email address [email protected]

Just if anyone would like my mobile number just let me know!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> which bit is scarier surgery or being a mum??????
> 
> Obviously Iama bit weird not minding having surgery but the being amum bit wow

both are scary really, its alot to get your head around, both the surgery and having a baby!.

My midwife said that many women in labour at the hospital have trouble realising theyre going to have a baby, it can take a while to sink in!


----------



## molly85

oh yes I get that I know theres a baby in there but I might need a week to process what it means lol.

I think giving birth helps.

Hugs to gilz


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

eeeekk how fabulous!!! poor thing must be so mixed up with emotion it really isnt that bad, dh was absolutely s*****ng himself throughout but to be honest it was fine everyone is very nice throughout and there is always someone there explaining everything to you, what a beautiful day to have a baby! oh cant believe the first baby is on their way! good luck gilz!!!! i remember her bfp day as if it was yesterday!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Happy 20 Weeks nomore!

:flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i totally understand that it is such a surreal experience that the only time it felt real was when we got home and it was just us three took me ages to get used to calling him my son and our child lol one thing i noticed - this is goign to sound weird - but when you look at the baby and then look at your dh, your dh's head looks massive! and i told him one day because it was proper freaking me out and he said that my head looked massive to him too lol lol lol dont know if that was just us or not but was really weird lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> oh yes I get that I know theres a baby in there but I might need a week to process what it means lol.
> 
> I think giving birth helps.
> 
> Hugs to gilz

Yes, in our class the MW asked if any of us felt like we had a baby in there, and LMAO- none of us said yes!!, which is why she went on to say about labour, i do think it will take me a while to process it all!.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks sfk! gender scan tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

Oh sorry happy new weeks girls with all the house work and Gilz news I totally forgot


----------



## Sofiekirsten

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw thanks sfk! gender scan tomorrow!

:happydance: for gender scan....

Holy crap I have my Anti-D injection tomorrow! I hate needles! :cry:


----------



## molly85

get it in the arse Sofie then you don't have to look lol

I refused to aknowledge abby as anything other than a growth til 24 weeks asshe just wouldn't survive now shes a trouble some squirming lump lol that I havenoidea what I am going to do with


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> get it in the arse Sofie then you don't have to look lol
> 
> I refused to aknowledge abby as anything other than a growth til 24 weeks asshe just wouldn't survive now shes a trouble some squirming lump lol that I havenoidea what I am going to do with

That sounds so crude! :rofl:

I think it will be worse if I have it in my arse! I have had bad experiences with needles in my arse :rofl:

I had accupunture when I had a car accident and he put on right in my bum cheek and I jumped and tensed my bum the physiotherapist was crying with laughter whilst I was really embarrassed that he was so near my arse in the first place!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly85 said:


> get it in the arse Sofie then you don't have to look lol

:haha: i have a dirty mind this morning! :haha:


----------



## molly85

it'snot actually in the cheek if it's an IM jab its in the topright or left corner nearer yourwaste band lol. feels liek you have been kickedbut I prefer it over in the arm


----------



## Sofiekirsten

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> get it in the arse Sofie then you don't have to look lol
> 
> :haha: i have a dirty mind this morning! :haha:Click to expand...

This morning?

Bloody hell I have it constantly! It's got alot worse since being pregnant aswell!

:haha:


----------



## molly85

Filthy lot


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> it'snot actually in the cheek if it's an IM jab its in the topright or left corner nearer yourwaste band lol. feels liek you have been kickedbut I prefer it over in the arm

Ooooh, :thumbup:

I think it is an IM jab....Will have to check that actually!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lmao! Not just me then nomore. I got so freaked out by how big DH's head was, it seemed totally abnormal! :rofl: Also lmao off at your dirty mind!

I'm afraid I'd definitely be more afraid of the surgery but as in this case one leads to the other it's just something she had to get through.

I've still not slept. Going to hang out that handwash then maybe do some hypno. That usually does the trick.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he he!

sounds like a similar place to where you get a depot injection done, more hip than bottom! i hate needles too now, i had a lot of blood tests with ds much more than usual and never seemed to get the experienced blood takers either :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha peanut i am so glad it wasnt just us! i used to watch dh sleeping and i was just like christ your head is massive! took about a month to get used to eachothers heads again lol!

even having already gone through a c section which although emergency was really calm i would still rather give birth naturally because it is surgery! major! if i have to have one that is 2 major surgeries in 2.5 years i would have had! would make me feel like i would need to give my body a surgery holiday for a good few years before the next lol


----------



## molly85

thats exactly where it would go. evil injection. I have given and recieved in both places and the ass is preferred lol

Peanut get some sleep you may have along night ahead of u


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ha ha ha :haha:

right ladies it is a beautiful day so i am off out in the sunshine! ds is poorly, he puked all over me this morning, he has gotten alot better since i threw the patio door open but a spell outside will prob do wonders! 

will be back soon to stalk the gilz updates!!! good luck gilz!


----------



## molly85

have fun hopenomorepuke its lovely here to more laundry to hang


----------



## pinkclaire

So I go to work for a bit, and I miss so much news! TG I was quiet and can check on now!

Oh can someone tell Gilz I'm thinking about her! She must be so nervous poor thing, but I'm so pleased for her, I hope she gets some time to recover to thats the hardest thing about having a baby I swear!

Who was saying about babys head? James was 95 percentile (for those of you who dont get that yet it means his head was bigger than 95% of babies born averagely) for Head Circumference when he was born! He was only 25 percintle for weight :haha:

I delivered him naturally and didnt need stitches so if I can do it you lot can to!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol pink nomore and I were saying how big adult's heads looked at first because we got so used to baby-sized heads it being all we ever looked at!

The weather is perking up here so will try nap, then lunch, then maybe it'll be nice for the dogwalk later.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I just threw up :-( Don't know whether or not to call DH home from work cause of our niece being here. I just want to curl up in bed :-(


----------



## loopylollipop

sofie have sent a friends request to you on fb - my initials are TP.

anybody else that wants to add me let me know:thumbup: 

I really need to get out of bed :blush:


----------



## molly85

sofie you'll prob not find me. but couldtry you I think My pic comes up


----------



## molly85

Awww ozzie where is your nieces mum?


----------



## pinkclaire

oh whoops PB got the wrong end of the stick :haha:

i blame it on the lack of sleep


----------



## madcatwoman

what is it with daytime napping and bloody phone calls. ive had 2 naps already, 1st one with a call from no-one(litterally) 2nd from my dad(who keeps phoning with no-notice wanting to meet up by which time ive already got an appointment somewhere).

anyway, suns coming out now, may as well hang the washing out.

ive not heard back from gilz since the naps, im thinking she was probably taken to surgery in the mean time...


----------



## molly85

ohhhhhh.hope not.

I have relocatedmyselfand th laptop to the garden.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Right I am absolutley knackerd....A wave a fatigue has just hit me...

Time for a nap....See you in a couple of hours!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ohhhhhh.hope not.
> 
> I have relocatedmyselfand th laptop to the garden.

sun is in and out here, not safe to sit out yet, but the washing can stay.

gilz usually replies back pretty quick but its been a few hours now,and they did say she would be taken to theatre when ever there was a gap, so i have a feeling she might have had her boy by now..:shrug:


----------



## molly85

ohhhh dear and marc will be stuckon the side of the motorway explaining exactly why he wasdoing double the speed limit.

I'm a red head so burn fast sowon't be here long lol.

Isanyone else getting twinges in their bits? a bit like if you orgasm??? or doi just need to stop being lazy and get my legova


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ohhhh fingers crossed for her that everything has gone beautifully! ok so apparantly it is too hot for me outside boo! we are doing trips in between the washing machine going - is it sad that whenever it is sunny we automatically get all the washing done? lol

thought about going out to buy some lovely summer clothes but dh gave ds both my debit and credit cards to ds who has put it in a wallet he plays with . . . when i find exactly where the wallet is i will be free again! grrrrr last time this happened he had hidden my cards in his toy farm he has . . .no such luck this time doi


----------



## molly85

lol that is a brilliant way to not spend money lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh. I've just woken up. It's a little later than I expected! 2hours has in one position has bust my ear and sent me numb down my leg. Think it must've been a while since I last slept that soundly without rolling.

Sorry you've been sick Ozzie 

Can someone please just suggest everyone too me on fb as I'm so lazy?


----------



## pinkclaire

Just checking in on Gilz, I really hope everythings gone ok and by some miracle her OH made it!

Nomore I have a feeling your OH is doing that on purpose lol.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god!!!
I was out all morning and have just logged on!!So much to catch up on!
I'm so so so happy they're finally gonna deliver gilzs jellybean.I'm sure he'll be fine,its so exciting.
I really hope she didn't have to go down to theatre alone though.
Can't wait for an update now.I will have laptop on at all times so I don't miss anything!

Peanut and madly,it certaintly looks like things are moving along for you both!!!
Madcat,looks like you and I will be eating their dust:cry:
Although,I had no sign that labour was imminent last 2 times either,it just kinda happened and took me by surprise,so probably will this time too!!

Can't remember anything else I read with all the excitement.
Hope everyone else is well.x


----------



## molly85

okit'sbumble bee city out here I thought these things were rare?


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly the bees are looking for a new home right now so you're seeing, like, all of them that have been hibernating.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> Awww ozzie where is your nieces mum?

She works two jobs and her husband is working all day. It's ok though, I've not been sick again and DH is home in about thirty minutes.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awww, I can't watch this part of The Lion King....I'm gonna start sobbing. It's where Mufasa is killed :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just catching up......So pleased they have finally decided to deliver Gilz little man :thumbup: I really hope Mark made it in time...I did send her a text but gather now its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to late :dohh: thinking about you Gilz :hugs:

Well we went for our photos done and am well impressed....I posted them in my journal if anyone would like a peek :) Such a bargain and I cannot wait to have one put onto canvas....my little boy is such a cutie pie and was a delight :cloud9: Oh I still have the lower back ache its a constant thing no BHs currently though .... very thirsty and constantly feel the need to poop although thats all it is a need because am not actually going :lol:


----------



## molly85

Awww ozzie, Matt's given me the all clear to stock up on DVDs when we get paid lol. 

They are cute peanut but I always see bee but think wasp lol they can nest in the roof over the kitchen but notmy shed lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Love the black and white pics madly!:thumbup:

vbaby, i think youre right, but i reckon you might go before me, being as this is your third and its my 1st!.

i wish this weather could make its mind up, sun is out then it goes in and goes cloudy, was raining this morning, everyone else seems to have nice decent settled weather.

If the no-news is good news from gilz then im thinking marc didnt make it,i dont think he would have got to her till 3ish today.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thinking of you gilz!!!!! 

well big news on my front! DH GOT THE JOB!!!! he has been out of work for 2 months the interview process for the job he has got was that looooong! so he has been given 5k less than he was on at his last job BUT it is live in all we pay is council tax so it will be the equivilient of him being on £46k! wozaz!!!! im so happy we could be debt free in 18months! as opposed to 5 years!!! so so so so so so so so happy and relieved!

just have to break the bad news to work as they have been taking the mick lately regarding the amount of hours i am doing! he he ha ha!!!! and got gender scan tomorrow! and it is sunny! and i only have 5 weeks left at work! AND we have potentially had the first grads baby! well gilz did all the work but hey lol - lucky day methinks! must buy lotto ticket! oh if i won i would quit my job in an instant YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## molly85

Madcat matt madeit to birminghamin 2 hours this morning so he may have done it. I'm stay positive til she reports otherwise

Madly no wherehere doesit at those prices I can't imaginematt will go to portsmouth with me


----------



## vbaby3

Thats great news nomore!!!And good luck for the scan tomorrow,hope baby isn't shy and shows you the goods!!!

Madcat coz its your 1st you just never know,lots of ladies go early.
I'd be inclined to think I definately won't go before due date coz I went over twice before,but you could be like peanut and have 38wks babies!!

Can't wait for an update from gilz,I txt aswell once I heard,but it was obviously way too late.Just hope everything went ok.She's probably already a mammy!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news NOMORE I am so chuffed for you all after everything you have both suffered with over work...I hope I`m as lucky come end of year when I start looking again :winkwink:

It sure is a lucky day today :thumbup: 

madcat I hope by some fluke Marc made it I really do :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly is that your nearest max spielman? Thats just bloody crap :hissy:


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore thats fab news. Its great when things start to go right! My OH was unemployed last year for a year so I know what a strain it is.

Vbaby, I think I'm do due date babies as I went into labour 1 day overdue with James, but we will see!


----------



## PeanutBean

Brilliant nomore! Now if someone just wants to give DH a pay rise to half that I could kick back and relax!

Off to take the dog...


----------



## madcatwoman

I bet thats a load off your mind nomore!:thumbup:

you know what, i have days/moments when i feel positive and times when i dont, where i can see myself going really horribly overdue. im having one of those moments this afternoon where the thoughts are negative, ever since i woke up from my nap for some reason.:wacko: I know theres no telling though.
But i think part of it is my feeling frustrated with being pregnant now, but the other part is people asking when im due and when do i think the baby is coming. FIL has been naughty really(&i didnt expect it from him), but ever since 32 weeks hes been asking when im due each week, then when i stopped telling him he started asking when i think hes due, and then when does the MW think hes due & have i had any signs. Then he asked DH again yesterday. 
I know he's excited, and i know he runs a company and really needs to know when his son(my DH) needs to leave work, but its pissing me off. so its all a bit of both.


----------



## molly85

Oh congratz Nomore.

Yup it is madly fair old treckdown there. Stupid thing is I know severalpeolegoodwith a camera but cannot inagine I would photo well at all


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks so much ladies it is going to make so much difference to every day life and our future gosh i have never felt so relieved in my entire life! to be honest i am almost at the point of if they are going to have a problem with me working what i am actually contracted for then i will totally just quit, i have about 4 weeks pay in my bank dh would have been paid by then plus holiday and could get the mat pay from government so actually really really really not bothered! lol!!!! 

madly i am sure you will be fine!to be honest at this stage in my "career life" i honestly do not mind what i do when i have to eventually go back but i do believe that sometimes you just have to go through some crap to get to the point where you are where you want to be! you'll be fine hun!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my next door neighbour went into labour on her first day of mat leave at 37 +4! first baby as well! i went as far overdue as you can go with leo but to be honest i think my body was having issues with the whole preparing itself for labour cervix and dilating wise, even when i was in labour they were worried that i wasnt totally effaced - didnt even think that was possible to naturally go into labour when things werent ready up there?!!? although midwife was a muppet


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I feel exactly like that too :wacko:

Some days I feel so peeved and fed up with not been able to do things at my pace I want my pregnancy to be over and then other days I know its my last and I dont really mean that. I feel like am stuck between clinging onto and enjoying these last few days, weeks but then hoping he will come really soon cause I want to meet him now :dohh: 

I think someone mentioned it yesterday but I find myself feeling more and more grumpy these days and I have such a short fuse :trouble: The bus driver was so rude this morning to me I couldnt help retorting back so out of character really :lol: I rang the bell to get off at the next stop but remained seated after my previous accident on a bus near half causing some real damage...a guy was getting off too and as me and Oliver were making our way to the front of the bus when it stopped the driver closed the doors so I shouted `please hang on we want to get off` whilst trying to battle through ignorant people saying excuse me and getting ignored as me went. He closed the doors and started to drive off so I started ringing the bell like 30times and shouted `we want this stop` when I got to the front the bus driver said `well dont sit on your arse until the stop then get up before hand` :growlmad: so I replied `mmmmmmmmmmmm dont all your posters say ring the bell and remain seated until bus stops?` to which he went `yeah well` so I said `yeah well what?....I was trying to get off heavily pregnant and with my young son its really not my fault if people are so rude and wont move out of the way to let me past is it? to which he stuck his middle finger up at me :hissy: I was out raged and irate I mean OMG hes obviously in the wrong job. Well I immediately phoned the bus company and made a complaint luckily I had bought my day tickets on board that bus so had his driver number and everything :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcat I feel exactly like that too :wacko:
> 
> Some days I feel so peeved and fed up with not been able to do things at my pace I want my pregnancy to be over and then other days I know its my last and I dont really mean that. I feel like am stuck between clinging onto and enjoying these last few days, weeks but then hoping he will come really soon cause I want to meet him now :dohh:
> 
> I think someone mentioned it yesterday but I find myself feeling more and more grumpy these days and I have such a short fuse :trouble: The bus driver was so rude this morning to me I couldnt help retorting back so out of character really :lol: I rang the bell to get off at the next stop but remained seated after my previous accident on a bus near half causing some real damage...a guy was getting off too and as me and Oliver were making our way to the front of the bus when it stopped the driver closed the doors so I shouted `please hang on we want to get off` whilst trying to battle through ignorant people saying excuse me and getting ignored as me went. He closed the doors and started to drive off so I started ringing the bell like 30times and shouted `we want this stop` when I got to the front the bus driver said `well dont sit on your arse until the stop then get up before hand` :growlmad: so I replied `mmmmmmmmmmmm dont all your posters say ring the bell and remain seated until bus stops?` to which he went `yeah well` so I said `yeah well what?....I was trying to get off heavily pregnant and with my young son its really not my fault if people are so rude and wont move out of the way to let me past is it? to which he stuck his middle finger up at me :hissy: I was out raged and irate I mean OMG hes obviously in the wrong job. Well I immediately phoned the bus company and made a complaint luckily I had bought my day tickets on board that bus so had his driver number and everything :thumbup:

yeh hun , it was me who mentioned how tetchy and grump ive been feeling, but glad to hear youre feeling pretty similar.

i cant believe that bus driver of yours, what a kn*b!, id be making a complaint too.

i mean im bloody scared of labour, but at the same time im passed being REALLY scared of it, i have worries about this life changing event too, but at the same time im thinking"Bring it on!".
its just a combination of being fed up with my body and fed up with stupid questions, and then i think, worst case sinareo - i could still still have another 4 weeks of this if i was unlucky!


----------



## molly85

good on ya Madly I have never known a rudebus driver but then I haven't used a busin 3 years since I got my licence. An would frequently make sure and a elderly ot tottery person got off. Bloody rudeness of people these days. I also refuse to sit when peopleofferme theirseat unless on the verge of collapse lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Thanks so much ladies it is going to make so much difference to every day life and our future gosh i have never felt so relieved in my entire life! to be honest i am almost at the point of if they are going to have a problem with me working what i am actually contracted for then i will totally just quit, i have about 4 weeks pay in my bank dh would have been paid by then plus holiday and could get the mat pay from government so actually really really really not bothered! lol!!!!
> 
> madly i am sure you will be fine!to be honest at this stage in my "career life" i honestly do not mind what i do when i have to eventually go back but i do believe that sometimes you just have to go through some crap to get to the point where you are where you want to be! you'll be fine hun!

Thanks hon :hugs:

I`m at that stage too were I feel like I dont actually mind what job I do because my babies will be my career now :) and I would far prefer to concentrate on them :thumbup: I cant do the SAHM thing :wacko: I am so not good at that long term and need my own time even if it is to work :lol: DH would have me be a SAHM if we could work out finances but :nope: even then I would be looking for a little job even if it was for pocket money for myself and to take kids out and stuff iykwim....I was in tears the other week when DH gave me money to get my hair done not because of him but because I hate having to rely on him or ask him for cash. He gave me 20.00 and my hair is generally 28.00 plus I always leave a tip so I asked him for a little more, I`m an idiot I felt so bad asking for more and DH didnt have an issue what so ever he just didnt know what the cost was...he handed over another 20.00 and I promptly burst into tears :cry: hormones maybe but I have a lot of independence were that goes and I know I am going to find my mat leave hard where replying on DH is concerned for cash :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat, everything you have said is totally normal. 

My best advice is to just stop worrying about when the baby will come. The baby will come eventually and we have no control over it. Its the thing I find hardest to accept with james, that I'm not in control anymore, but once you have your baby here and look back you will see what an exciting time it is wondering and waiting. I hope thats not patronising, I just wish someone had pointed out to me how special it all is?


----------



## molly85

Same here madly I hate asking for cash but some timesit has to be done.
I seemtobe watching the shirley temple little princess I think I'm going to end up in tears


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies it is going to make so much difference to every day life and our future gosh i have never felt so relieved in my entire life! to be honest i am almost at the point of if they are going to have a problem with me working what i am actually contracted for then i will totally just quit, i have about 4 weeks pay in my bank dh would have been paid by then plus holiday and could get the mat pay from government so actually really really really not bothered! lol!!!!
> 
> 
> madly i am sure you will be fine!to be honest at this stage in my "career life" i honestly do not mind what i do when i have to eventually go back but i do believe that sometimes you just have to go through some crap to get to the point where you are where you want to be! you'll be fine hun!
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs:
> 
> I`m at that stage too were I feel like I dont actually mind what job I do because my babies will be my career now :) and I would far prefer to concentrate on them :thumbup: I cant do the SAHM thing :wacko: I am so not good at that long term and need my own time even if it is to work :lol: DH would have me be a SAHM if we could work out finances but :nope: even then I would be looking for a little job even if it was for pocket money for myself and to take kids out and stuff iykwim....I was in tears the other week when DH gave me money to get my hair done not because of him but because I hate having to rely on him or ask him for cash. He gave me 20.00 and my hair is generally 28.00 plus I always leave a tip so I asked him for a little more, I`m an idiot I felt so bad asking for more and DH didnt have an issue what so ever he just didnt know what the cost was...he handed over another 20.00 and I promptly burst into tears :cry: hormones maybe but I have a lot of independence were that goes and I know I am going to find my mat leave hard when replying on DH is concerned :wacko:Click to expand...


i started changing my jobs in recent years, i felt i could do better, and i felt other people thought the same,but i was ending up in jobs i felt out of my depth in,but felt i had to stick at them, then i started getting anxiety problems, in the end i was happy to be at home, and i still am really, im very happy pottering around and being on my own, but thats just my make up, but i can also understand where your coming from too madly.
I dont like spending much of DHs money either, even although he keeps saying "our money", i got my hair done a few weeks ago, told me to treat myself and have the whole blowdry, cut etc done there (£40!),and i nearly did, but then something cropped up with his mum that cost him a bit and i couldnt bare to spend that much on hair, so i had a dry trim for £20.
He's told me to have a massage or facial, but i cant bare to pay out £50!, i know some women do and happily live like that but im very careful.
I will eventually work again when LO starts school(unless something happens to DHs job sooner),im thinking-if i cant help it that i might be better easing myself into some photography work rather than a normal job (due to the anxiety issue).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank Ladies :hugs:

I was so angry and everyone was looking at me but then I guess they didnt see the bird he gave me :trouble:

I do feel over grumpy madcat ... today I am feeling tired but I feel grumpy when not tired too so :dohh: I`m apprehensive a little about labour not scared as such labour never scared me when I was having Oliver it was all `bring it on` I think it mainly comes from never knowing when or what will happen :shrug: it cant be controlled and I dont really like surprises :wacko: I like to know whats happening and when and be prepared and well labour couldnt be further from that :lol: I dont do the unknown and so I think preparing very well and getting myself over organised is my way of dealing with not been able to prepare for it exactly :rofl: Gosh I sound like a right nutter :haha: no honestly look at is as `the beginning of the end` I told myself with Oliver `that baby is coming out one way or another and there isnt a thing you can change about that fact so deal with it lass` and I did very well I even shocked myself :haha: I know I can do it again and wouldnt change a thing I did as I have said so many times and my birth plan is exactly the same as Olivers with a little bit of experience thrown in :thumbup: We will all get there and it is so true once you see your little bundle you really dont give a toss :thumbup: Even to the point when having Oliver I said to MW `please do not give him to me covered in blood and gore because I will throw up, please clean him first` when he was eventually born and lifted onto me very bloody might I add the first thing I did was reach for him not even considering the blood I just wanted to touch him :cloud9: so this time I have stipulated lifting Charlie immediately onto me because I know I just wont care once I see him :)


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Madcat, everything you have said is totally normal.
> 
> My best advice is to just stop worrying about when the baby will come. The baby will come eventually and we have no control over it. Its the thing I find hardest to accept with james, that I'm not in control anymore, but once you have your baby here and look back you will see what an exciting time it is wondering and waiting. I hope thats not patronising, I just wish someone had pointed out to me how special it all is?

no your totally right, not patronising at all.:winkwink:, and this is what i keep telling all the stupid people who sound like a stuck record, i keep saying "baby will come when baby is ready" or "when theres news to tell we will tell". I just guess we get fed up and sense goes out of the window half the time!:dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I was so angry and everyone was looking at me but then I guess they didnt see the bird he gave me :trouble:
> 
> I do feel over grumpy madcat ... today I am feeling tired but I feel grumpy when not tired too so :dohh: I`m apprehensive a little about labour not scared as such labour never scared me when I was having Oliver it was all `bring it on` I think it mainly comes from never knowing when or what will happen :shrug: it cant be controlled and I dont really like surprises :wacko: I like to know whats happening and when and be prepared and well labour couldnt be further from that :lol: I dont do the unknown and so I think preparing very well and getting myself over organised is my way of dealing with not been able to prepare for it exactly :rofl: Gosh I sound like a right nutter :haha: no honestly look at is as `the beginning of the end` I told myself with Oliver `that baby is coming out one way or another and there isnt a thing you can change about that fact so deal with it lass` and I did very well I even shocked myself :haha: I know I can do it again and wouldnt change a thing I did as I have said so many times and my birth plan is exactly the same as Olivers with a little bit of experience thrown in :thumbup: We will all get there and it is so true once you see your little bundle you really dont give a toss :thumbup: Even to the point when having Oliver I said to MW `please do not give him to me covered in blood and gore because I will throw up, please clean him first` when he was eventually born and lifted onto me very bloody might I add the first thing I did was reach for him not even considering the blood I just wanted to touch him :cloud9: so this time I have stipulated lifting Charlie immediately onto me because I know I just wont care once I see him :)

Grumpy just isnt me, but i am!. no, as you say, i should re-phrase really, im not scared, but i am apprehensive, and like you i need to know whats going to happen, where, and when, but yeh- bring it on!.


----------



## molly85

I have a rather amuzing answer when they ask what abby is, well she's quite oviously a badger we did think penguine at first being all black and white.These people have no intention of buying her an out fit etc so why the hell ask?

Is anyone else still wearing prepregnancy bras??? They are admittedly allfalling tobits but I refuse to replace them yet


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No matter how tedious the comments may seem now ladies and no matter how much you feel like a stuck record answering questions revell in it because once baby is born not many people ask how you are :wacko: I mean of course some people do but a majority swoon over baby and totally forget who put in all the hard work :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

i got cheap new bras in asda hun, sports bras(ive always prefered them)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

pre-preg over here molly...:blush: I havent actually bought any preg ones only a few non wired sports ones from asda which were mainly for work :dohh: still wearing same size now I think due to the weight loss my boobs didnt grow :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> No matter how tedious the comments may seem now ladies and no matter how much you feel like a stuck record answering questions revell in it because once baby is born not many people ask how you are :wacko: I mean of course some people do but a majority swoon over baby and totally forget who put in all the hard work :thumbup:

no one really asks how i am anyway, except MIL as shes eyes me up and down with xray vision making me shift uncomfortably in my shoes:haha:
im thinking of going somewhere this sat so i miss her completely, esp as im so moody, not sure where to go at the moment


----------



## molly85

must be the same her Madly there a smidgeon tight but thats it. I think I am getting a oupleof sleep/feeding bras at 36ish weeks with loads of stretch in lol


----------



## molly85

who the heck asks how Iam? then the leavesaying look after abby to which they get aflippant remark


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies it is going to make so much difference to every day life and our future gosh i have never felt so relieved in my entire life! to be honest i am almost at the point of if they are going to have a problem with me working what i am actually contracted for then i will totally just quit, i have about 4 weeks pay in my bank dh would have been paid by then plus holiday and could get the mat pay from government so actually really really really not bothered! lol!!!!
> 
> 
> madly i am sure you will be fine!to be honest at this stage in my "career life" i honestly do not mind what i do when i have to eventually go back but i do believe that sometimes you just have to go through some crap to get to the point where you are where you want to be! you'll be fine hun!
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs:
> 
> I`m at that stage too were I feel like I dont actually mind what job I do because my babies will be my career now :) and I would far prefer to concentrate on them :thumbup: I cant do the SAHM thing :wacko: I am so not good at that long term and need my own time even if it is to work :lol: DH would have me be a SAHM if we could work out finances but :nope: even then I would be looking for a little job even if it was for pocket money for myself and to take kids out and stuff iykwim....I was in tears the other week when DH gave me money to get my hair done not because of him but because I hate having to rely on him or ask him for cash. He gave me 20.00 and my hair is generally 28.00 plus I always leave a tip so I asked him for a little more, I`m an idiot I felt so bad asking for more and DH didnt have an issue what so ever he just didnt know what the cost was...he handed over another 20.00 and I promptly burst into tears :cry: hormones maybe but I have a lot of independence were that goes and I know I am going to find my mat leave hard when replying on DH is concerned :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i started changing my jobs in recent years, i felt i could do better, and i felt other people thought the same,but i was ending up in jobs i felt out of my depth in,but felt i had to stick at them, then i started getting anxiety problems, in the end i was happy to be at home, and i still am really, im very happy pottering around and being on my own, but thats just my make up, but i can also understand where your coming from too madly.
> I dont like spending much of DHs money either, even although he keeps saying "our money", i got my hair done a few weeks ago, told me to treat myself and have the whole blowdry, cut etc done there (£40!),and i nearly did, but then something cropped up with his mum that cost him a bit and i couldnt bare to spend that much on hair, so i had a dry trim for £20.
> He's told me to have a massage or facial, but i cant bare to pay out £50!, i know some women do and happily live like that but im very careful.
> I will eventually work again when LO starts school(unless something happens to DHs job sooner),im thinking-if i cant help it that i might be better easing myself into some photography work rather than a normal job (due to the anxiety issue).Click to expand...

DH is exactly like that....he says take 20.00 from account treat yourself in lush and I think well I will buy myself a cheap bubble bath from boots/supermarket or where ever cause 20.00 is such a lot to spend on such things now :dohh: Am not high maintenance never have been tbh but DH likes me to have a treat now and then but me I cant help thinking where that money `could` go :dohh: Since having Oliver I have always much prefered to spend any cash on him and it will probably be the same with Charlie now....I dont get left out as such but I live by simple means and as long as my children are happy then I am too :)


----------



## madcatwoman

i just like the quiet life:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol I find its a good start to motherhood the not being control of when, its how my life still works! James calls the shots really! Well not him personally, but his routine lol.

I still have my feeding bras on from james :blush: I was never out of them when I fell pregnant lol. So I'm going to buy myself some more when I hit 36 weeks as a treat seeing as I'll be stuck in them for another few months! I never spent a lot on them with james as I wasnt sure I would actually bf. I knew Id give it my best shot, but certainally didnt think I would feed him until he weaned himself off lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

> I`m at that stage too were I feel like I dont actually mind what job I do because my babies will be my career now :) and I would far prefer to concentrate on them :thumbup: I cant do the SAHM thing :wacko: I am so not good at that long term and need my own time even if it is to work :lol: DH would have me be a SAHM if we could work out finances but :nope: even then I would be looking for a little job even if it was for pocket money for myself and to take kids out and stuff iykwim....I was in tears the other week when DH gave me money to get my hair done not because of him but because I hate having to rely on him or ask him for cash. He gave me 20.00 and my hair is generally 28.00 plus I always leave a tip so I asked him for a little more, I`m an idiot I felt so bad asking for more and DH didnt have an issue what so ever he just didnt know what the cost was...he handed over another 20.00 and I promptly burst into tears :cry: hormones maybe but I have a lot of independence were that goes and I know I am going to find my mat leave hard where replying on DH is concerned for cash :wacko:

i am same even if i didnt have to work it is good to have some time away and also i could not live without my own cash, even if i earned £75 a week for me to spend on whatever i want that would be more than enough! career can come later xkx


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly I am the same, I always think what that could buy me in terms of my kids!


----------



## molly85

Noah's here little chunky bugger 5lb 8


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Too exhusted for words :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madcat,I know its hard and you're uncomfortable and sick of people asking when he's due,or any sign yet etc!!!!
I don't think it helps being on here sometimes,obviously not this thread with all you lovely ladies!!
But before b n'b I didn't ever consider 37 full term,I considered 40wks full term.I think hearing about ladies having babies early,and there does seem to be loads of them, nearly makes us feel like we're due at 37wks iykwim?

My frame of mind is always I'm due 22nd april,so I'm not considering baby coming before then,and from the 22nd onwards it will only be 2 wks before I 100% get to meet her and have her home no matter what happens.

And I know aswell you're not sleeping,but really just being able to chill out on your own,relax on the couch,watch neighbours etc will all be a distant memory once baby b is here,so try and make the most of it!
I have not had a kiddifree day in 4 and a half yrs,except the few times me and dh have had a night away somewhere,I'm always jealous when I hear you say what you're doing for the day lol!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Message from Gilz..




> Noah Stewart Aitken was born today by emergency section 5lbs 8oz. mum and baby doing well


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> i just like the quiet life:thumbup:

Me too :thumbup:

Your MIL is something else hon :hissy: I hope she mellows when baby b arrives and she realises the world does not revolve around her :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Cat tell her thats a lovely name congratz he's a real good size and ask how she is?????????


----------



## vbaby3

did yous get the txt?Noah stewart aitken borntoday by emergency section 5lbs 8,mum and baby doing well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: congrats Gilz :happydance: we have our 1st grad baby and what a great weight too :dance: :headspin:


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry i'm about 2 mins behind you all lol!!!!
Great news,hope they're both ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

pinkclaire said:


> Madly I am the same, I always think what that could buy me in terms of my kids!




vbaby3 said:


> Aw madcat,I know its hard and you're uncomfortable and sick of people asking when he's due,or any sign yet etc!!!!
> I don't think it helps being on here sometimes,obviously not this thread with all you lovely ladies!!
> But before b n'b I didn't ever consider 37 full term,I considered 40wks full term.I think hearing about ladies having babies early,and there does seem to be loads of them, nearly makes us feel like we're due at 37wks iykwim?
> 
> My frame of mind is always I'm due 22nd april,so I'm not considering baby coming before then,and from the 22nd onwards it will only be 2 wks before I 100% get to meet her and have her home no matter what happens.
> 
> And I know aswell you're not sleeping,but really just being able to chill out on your own,relax on the couch,watch neighbours etc will all be a distant memory once baby b is here,so try and make the most of it!
> I have not had a kiddifree day in 4 and a half yrs,except the few times me and dh have had a night away somewhere,I'm always jealous when I hear you say what you're doing for the day lol!!!

vbaby I never considered 37wks to be full term with Oliver either :dohh: I was aiming for 14th October 2005 his due date and then it never occured to me he would come before...imagine my :shock: when contractions started 5days before :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a brilliant weight for 34 weeks. ive sent her a txt back but wil leave her to it for a while now.

ive gone all weepy now!:dohh: silly cow!(me that is...not her lol)


----------



## molly85

Wowhe wouldhave been so big if he hadgone to full term,


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I got Gilz text :) I am so pleased for her its bloody brilliant news :thumbup:

Oh I have VJ pains :blush: I should shift my arse get changed and put my washing machine on BUT I cannot be arsed :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Awww welcome to the world Noah!

What a brilliant weight!

Can't wait to see pictures of him!

:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i have the VJ pains more often than i dont these days, i too need to shift my arse and put some clean sheets on our bed but cannot be arsed either!:haha:


----------



## molly85

I have my knees clamped together abby is no where near that big


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I really should do something DH will be home in about 90mins and I need to at least attempt to look like I have done something :rofl: As for VJ pains they come and go....it really is mean teasing us like this :winkwink:

Molly hon she has 6wks to catch up :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> I have my knees clamped together abby is no where near that big

"open wide":haha:

goodness knows what baby b will weigh with the amount ive been eating!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jake is weighing in at approx 2lb 9oz at the moment....I can see him bing a right little porker!


----------



## molly85

shes atleast a poundsmaller than him. lol would love to know whereallmy fats gone lolI'm no bean pole but itsnot all gone on abby lol

Nopenotopening wide we arenot doing a direct comparison lol Plushe'salittlebody builder been shooting upon steroids. Eeeeek I want to see him


----------



## vbaby3

God yeh he would've been a well big baby had she gone to term,especially coz she's so petite!
Can't wait to hear more details now!

God girls,I have no income whatsoever and I actually have dh's bankcard!
He'll have a few quid on him for during the wk,but I 100% control the purse strings!!!
Everything obviously has to come from his wage,mortgage, bills ,shopping,kids stuff etc.Because things are so tight he actually spent his life stressing about money and never seemed to be able to have the right money in the right place for direct debits and stuff,or would have no money for groceries come shopping day so he handed over the bank card about 2 yrs ago and we haven't argued about money since!!!
I have time to sit and budget,and check the online ac to see whats going in and coming out,he never had the time or patience,so this is the perfect setup for us.
I don't take advantage and go blow loads of money on stuff for myself,but if I need something or my hair done or something I take the money and do it.
At the end of the day we're a team,I just happen to do the job(and quite often I think the hardest job)that doesn't get a wage at the end of the wk,so his wage is both of ours!!


----------



## molly85

What are you skinny girls feeding these babies


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> What are you skinny girls feeding these babies

At this very moment? Double chocolate fudge cake with cream :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well my boy (hopefully :roll:) isnt going to be a 10lber this time but I dont think he will be a teeny either :shrug: We both think somewhere between 7-8lbs .... is that too optimistic :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> What are you skinny girls feeding these babies

No skinny girl here hon :rofl: Infact I cant be feeding Charlie that well cause hes not going to be bigger than 10lb :rofl: when `apparently` second babys are bigger :shock:


----------



## molly85

I was 6lb something so will prob be about that size as she takes a load of tracking down


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I def think you will have the smallest :baby: hon :)

Mine will be the biggest :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies, dropping by to see how you all are, and also wanting to share a blog with you that someone shared with me. 


Enjoying the Small Things

It's absolutely inspiring, and hope you all can stop by and check it out.


----------



## molly85

Nahhhhh, we'll let cat have that luxury


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! Giant congrats to gilz, ace name! I've updated the first post. :happydance:

I'm a bit behind as I walked the dog then got straight to big hoovering downstairs. Hoping to mop the kitchen and utility before going for the boy but stopped for an ice lolly and found gilz's text. I can't believe we have our first grad baby and she was on of the second round ladies too!

Madly I cannot believe that bus driver!! I am so unimpressed with Leeds buses. So glad you complained.

On the money we have a joint account for both incomes and all bills but I manage the money. I'm the main earner but really I'm in charge because I was the first earner and homeowner and am generally more financially savvy. Should I ever get chance to be a sahm like vbaby I am sure I'll still be in charge. :D


----------



## molly85

I'm the money boss here to I earn less as I work normal hours. but likepeanut I have done the whole bills thing before. Matt has no idea who provides what lol.

I doubt he'd survive on his own.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> Nahhhhh, we'll let cat have that luxury

You are so naughty :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

What???????? that or Ozzie give ALex a fab strt in life


----------



## vbaby3

I've had another txt from gilz,
She's said

Thanks hon,I'm pretty sore and haven't properly seen noah which is rubbish but hopefully will get along to neonatal as soon as I can feel my legs again.


----------



## vbaby3

And I'll probably have the biggest!!
If they follow on the pattern,shay 8lb 1,oran 8lb 9 so lil nameless girl 9lbs maybe?


----------



## molly85

ohhh hope they only gave her a spinal then andshewill get the last few solid hours sleep fora good few years.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> What???????? that or Ozzie give ALex a fab strt in life

Huh???? What did I miss?????

:happydance: CONGRATS GLITZ!!!!!!! :happydance: Baby Alex is kicking his approval now :)


----------



## molly85

We were deciding who would have the biggest baby andI nominated you or Cat. You cozit will help if Alex needs to come early


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

MADLYTTC said:


> I def think you will have the smallest :baby: hon :)
> 
> Mine will be the biggest :rofl:

ha ha ha you'll have to beat mine off for that title lol leo was 11 6 :haha: 

that'll be the only bet going on over here, whether mine or madly's baby will be bigger, cos i certainly wont be the next grad baby born :haha:

so so so so pleased for gilz and what a totally gorgeous name! sp proud of her xkx


----------



## molly85

Dear god amwatching this rerun of OBEM I amsure that red headed womans going to spew the ways shes on the G&A


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ahhhhh, ok, I must have skimmed past that part :lol:. I hope he isn't TOO big, lol, but big enough :). Someone actually asked me yesterday where I was hiding the baby and that I looked really good for 29 weeks :)


----------



## molly85

humph lol I still get those "your pregnant"? looks


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

we could start a grads pools lol

biggest baby
smallest baby
will there be more girls or more boys - what is it at the moment? 
shortest labour
longest labour (eeek not me again please lol)


----------



## madcatwoman

Me?- have the biggest baby? i dont think so!



> What are you skinny girls feeding these babies

im not skinny but just average, but for me... chicken, fish, chips, mash, beans,crisps x2 per day, bars of chocolate, cake, chippy & KFC!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think it will be me or madly lol! i would put money on me lol, to be honest the reason i think that is because i am still getting a few of the known symptoms of GD but no one seems at all concerned! i am drinking 8 - 10 pints of water a day even before this hot weather but still feeling thirsty, my eyesight is getting bad and i seem to get very affected whenever i eat anything sweet or with lots of carbs yet despite my history of big baby they arent even batting an eyelid! seeing my consultant in just over two weeks will be a lot more firm i think especially as i get the impression that consultants are always thinking everything is an emergency and in need of being diagnosed so they might suggest a bit of screening for me hopefully


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I mopped and have just got back with the boy. Feared my waters were going on the way home but just more snot! Nice!

In the end I've done a lot this afternoon but no sign of any more contractions.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think atm, there are more boys than girls.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Well I mopped and have just got back with the boy. Feared my waters were going on the way home but just more snot! Nice!
> 
> In the end I've done a lot this afternoon but no sign of any more contractions.

i have moments like that, and wonder if im leaking and (urgh) i have to check but its the same old stuff ive always been getting but gawd it hasnt half increased alot these days!:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine has been DEcreasing which is weird! But then there are more of these snotty gushes that I think are plug related.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE sorry hon I forgot Leo weighed more than Oliver :dohh: I have competition for the crown of biggest :baby: :haha:

My `snot` has been decreasing too and its also changed to the more eggy white crap you get upon OV infact if it wasnt for the HUGE belly I would be thinking the witch is due to land in the camp anytime :haha: I still have the lower back ache/cramps and BHs are still kicking in every now and again and comfy WTF is that :rofl: I only hope I can sleep tonight because I really do worry were all the energy to part with Charlie is going to come from....I am suggesting I go stock up on red bull and stick some in my hospital bag cause boy I think I might need it :dohh: DH rang MIL earlier only cause shes having Oliver all day tomorrow again and he wanted to sort a time to drop him etc and she asked how I was ... he told her and she was all like `ohhhhhhhhhhh any time now` DH keeps saying he reckons it will be at least another 2 weeks yet :wacko: not that I mind if it is but this back ache/pain for two weeks will do my head in....anyone want to come and kick his beer guzzing arse :hissy: cause hes sat here with a can of beer again arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh I cannot be arsed its like ](*,)


----------



## madcatwoman

:gun:drinking beer??.i hope hes not over the limit madly?. i do let DH have a glass of wine or one can of an evening but no more!.

its easy for them to say "oh yeh another 2 weeks", not so easy for us!:growlmad:

I wish my CM would decrease, im so grossed out by it but like you say madly its like nasty egg white stuff.


----------



## sequeena

Gilz congratulations hun!!!! X


----------



## pinkclaire

I saw Gilz's Facebook earlier that's great news I hope little Noah is getting ok well. 

I've had a massive argument with OH. He's just come home from his 24 hr guard duty and told me he's going out on the piss. After all that money he spent last week and the fact I'm exhausted. I am actually thinking of divorcing the selfish ******* right now. That or transferring all his money to my acc so he can't spend anymore.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat I agree how easy to say `he wont arrive for another two weeks` :trouble: he said `hes only having a few` so yes over the limit to drive so I told him should I need to go down to the hospital he wont be effing coming....he smirked....he actually smirked at me and said `I will get you there chill!` :hissy: mmmmmmmmmmmm I dont want my half cut husband breathing alcoholic breath over everyone and I certainly dont want my son to be handed to his half cut father ugh why has he suddenly decided to become a bloody arse over this :sad1: Pink am with you hon men just thinking its ok to swan in and out at there own peril. Oh I want to smack him grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mouth orgasm :haha: Roast chicken, mashed potatoes, veg, and roasties......*drools* I love my DH :cloud9:


----------



## pinkclaire

He reckons 175 quid is not a big deal! I have scrimped and saved so we would have sone money this month to do the kids bedrooms and he spent it all on alcohol. 

I really want to leave, is it bad to get James out of bed to go to my mums just because we've had an argument? I'm not leaving him here.


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> He reckons 175 quid is not a big deal! I have scrimped and saved so we would have sone money this month to do the kids bedrooms and he spent it all on alcohol.
> 
> I really want to leave, is it bad to get James out of bed to go to my mums just because we've had an argument? I'm not leaving him here.

£175 on what?? Not drink surely!!!!!

Gilz so proud of you hun congrats xxxx


----------



## vbaby3

Madly and pink,sorry your hubbies are being dicks.
Madly can't believe he can't not drink,especially because by your dates your over 38wks.I'm very annoyed with him and I would kick his ass if I lived near you lol!!

Pink your dh will hopefully have a reality check when baby 2 comes along.Its a lot more than double the work,so he's gonna have to grow up and put his wife and family 1st,I would also kick his ass!

Now I won't be on until tomorrrow afternoon as I have to do a big grocery shop in the morning,so nobody is to go into labour or give birth in the meantime!I don't want to miss anything!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No Pink hon its not bad at all and I seriously wouldnt blame you....:sad1: DH just spoilt my lovely day with Oliver by picking up a beer can ugh! I must be seriously tired because he sneaked beer into our house again and I failed to see this :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep on drink Sequeena. He said that's not even a lot??? Can you see why I'm mad now?


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Yep on drink Sequeena. He said that's not even a lot??? Can you see why I'm mad now?

OMFG!!! What is he doing with it, pouring it down the drain?? :hugs: feel so bad for you hun that is absolutely shocking!! My OH buys cans nearly every day but he doesn't spend anywhere near that a week.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby :hugs:

Hes taken on a new persona for some reason :sad1: I am only asking for two weeks cause according to him thats when Charlie will be born :nope: maybe its asking too much I really do have to ask myself dont I if he cant pack in the beers of an eve for a couple of weeks where it leaves me and the boys :( I dont feel like its asking too much but he really does not see it at all :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink I feel terrible for moaning about DH and his beers cause 175.00 is soooooo much money it really is......:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you vbaby :hugs:
> 
> Hes taken on a new persona for some reason :sad1: I am only asking for two weeks cause according to him thats when Charlie will be born :nope: maybe its asking too much I really do have to ask myself dont I if he cant pack in the beers of an eve for a couple of weeks where it leaves me and the boys :( I dont feel like its asking too much but he really does not see it at all :wacko:

Maybe he's scared about Charlie arriving, 2 kids, having a newborn again? Sean has gone through a similar phase but we've still got a while left.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh now we have the `smarmy` can I get you anything babe :hissy: 

I told him yes he can ditch the beers and in return got a reply of huffing and puffing which sort of resembled Kevin from that show kevin & perry seriously hes 40yrs old not 14 :hissy:


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly at least he's trying. :hugs: mine just think I'm a psycho who enjoys nagging him.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Pink :hugs: I dont think I will ever get men and they say we`re the complicated ones :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh now we have the `smarmy` can I get you anything babe :hissy:
> 
> I told him yes he can ditch the beers and in return got a reply of huffing and puffing which sort of resembled Kevin from that show kevin & perry seriously hes 40yrs old not 14 :hissy:

ffs it's only a can of drink :dohh: why can't he go without or just stop at 1 or 2?? I don't understand men at times!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Why do we have to be the responsible ones all the time! I'd like to cut lose and just do what I feel like every now and then but I don't :shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Today I have eaten 2 jacket potatoes with wayyyy to much butter!

So paying for it now with heartburn....Eating gavison like there is no tomorrow now!

Stupid Sofie! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Ah you girls reminded me I was pissed off at matt. He has downed my bottle of bailys without me knowing. I don't actually like teh stuff and had no intention of drinking it but it was more the fact he has secretly drunk it. How do I know if he has a real problem or was just being a tosser he has also been told not to drink in the morning when he finishes work grrrrrr.

On a different parent crafting class was intresting to say the least the one who may have been tierd or pissed I shall never know was trying to be funny. It would seem lots of people don't attend all the classes so they didn't know the stuff I do these ones in particular being my last batch. We have done so many and actually read stuff. I know more about the damn L&D suite than the community MW taking the class


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I'm so cross at your men. :grr: See DH was a HUGE drinker when we met. I don't know how it was but I guess he grew out of it. That or life has got in the way. I think with a free rein all this time he would have been on the path to alcoholism. I have stricter ideas about what constitutes excessive drinking I think but even so... DH thinks it's totally unreasonable madly for your OH to be behaving this way. :hugs: to you and pink.

I wish I could tell you both how to make them behave...

I've just successfully eaten quite a big tea, which is unusual for late, but now I feel sick! Not had a bad day though. Shower was lovely. Walk was good. Lots of cleaning and of course my lovely sleep. And Byron has been totally well behaved all night, a total love!


----------



## gilz82

Just popping in briefly with a picture of my little man Noah. 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/645f00bd.jpg

I managed to get along to NICU to see him for 5 minutes tonight about 9pm. Nearly killed myself in pain trying to get up but it was so worth it. Still haven't had a hold of him, he's still on oxygen so they'd only let us stroke him in the incubator. 

As for me my bloods aren't improving as quickly as they'd like them too so I'm in the high dependency unit. Fingers crossed tomorrow is a better day. 

Sorry I haven't caught up with what's been happening I'm just exhausted but loads of love to all you girls, thanks for being such fab friends :hugs:


----------



## molly85

So gorgeous Hugs Hun get that blood undercontrol he has loads of people looking after him


----------



## pinkclaire

He's gorgeous Gilz I hope you get to hold him soon and your own health starts improving :hugs: xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh what a gorgeous little man!!! Huge congratulations again Gilz. Hope you're able to get down to the ward tomorrow.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the photo gilz, hes not as tiny looking as i was expecting!!, look hes all curled up as if hes still in your tummy!!.:thumbup: im assuming he's doing just fine!:winkwink:

will write you a better post in the morning hun x


----------



## sequeena

Oh gilz he's so gorgeous!! sorry you've not had a hold of him yet :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh Gilz he is so beautiful!

Hope you get to hold your little man soon!

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good morning all. I hope Gilz has had some good rest and doesn't feel too sore today.

I didn't have too bad a night. Up twice I think. Or maybe up once and hungry a second time. This morning I feel weird. I can't really describe it but sort of period painy but not really with any pain. Baby is asleep, just a couple of little twiddles. Once again I'm wondering if there'll be some contractions! :lol: I hope this is it/isn't it stage doesn't go on for weeks!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
i think i slept on and off as normal but annoyed DH at one point by snoring in his ear aparently (i never used to).

its symptom spotting all over again isnt it peanut. Im trying to be reasonable with myself and not expect anything till EDD but its very difficult.

I also seem to have another new hormone these days, apart from the grouchy one, i now have a teary one:cry:, ive not had any of this through my pregnancy right up till now.

I think we're finally going to have a nice day here, going to wash my sheets & get them hung out before having to go to town to the estate agents to meet potential new tenants for the house. All my house work is done so i'll probably sit out in the garden in the afternoon.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Woke up once during the night for a wee at like 4am.

Just getting ready to go and have my injection, sooo not looking forward to it

:cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Woke up once during the night for a wee at like 4am.
> 
> Just getting ready to go and have my injection, sooo not looking forward to it
> 
> :cry:

i assume you dont like needles??:cry:.... as long as i dont look, im ok.

Good news, gilz's bloods are a bit better today so they're moving her to the ward, Noah needed help with his breathing last night but the nurses arent worried.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh good, she'll be happier on the ward. She the mws aren't all that on hdu.

DH started work later today do he had time to watch Byron while I showered do we both are all set to go and do something except that I'm ready to go back to sleep now!!


----------



## loopylollipop

just a quick pop in to say a huge congratulations toGilz, Marc and baby Noah. Awwww our first grad baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

what a fantastic weight x love to all xxxxxx

will catch up when I can :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

just noticed you too are having menfolk problems.

Me too, thats why I havent been on yesterday. Have come to stay at my mothers in Leeds :cry:

All I get is 'you are this, you are that'. Blame it all on my hormones. Not accepting he is just being an arse. Wonder how long he can blame everything on my babay hormones. At some point he will have to change the record and blame PMT:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

grrrr on your behalf loopy. Men suck.

Yay go little noahand Gilz blood.

I'vonly just got up after very tossy turny night. really hot to. now i feel al dizzy and spaced out withsausage hands and feet. I need way more to drink so will do that before I consider worrying. Sofa fo now i think


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave: Well nearly afternoon :dohh: I have been doing a few light chores I needed to get out of the way :thumbup:

Not too bad of a night for me woke at 4.45am with a raging thirsty and needing to pee so not bad considering went to bed about 9.30pm and it didnt take long for me to fall asleep :) 1.5 pints of diluted orange and water later I was back in bed and was back in the land of snooze in no time...got up at 8.30am. Oliver is at MILs and DH is at work so I am all alone and enjoying the peace and quiet :) Its a lovely day here today in Leeds and I have last nights wash drying on the line :thumbup:

Gilz your Little man is soooooooooooooo gorgeous :cloud9: Thank you madcat for the update.....Gilz fxed it wont be long until they can put you both together, do they have a transitional ward at your hospital where mummy and baby are put together after scbu before going home? 

Loopy so sorry you are having man trouble too :trouble: If I had a pound for everytime DH said `its your hormones talking` ugh I would be in the money :wacko: I hope your stay at Mums isnt for long and he sees the error of his way :hugs:

Pink how are you today? 

Well last night I gave DH an earful (in a polite fashion!) I know I said I wasnt going to but I was so peeved (and tired and in pain!) so I couldnt stop myself if I am honest...he too thinks I love to just nag him Pink so your not on your own there :nope:.... basically I just said more than one can of an eve takes him over the limit to drive and should I need to go to hospital does he have a plan of action because I would sure like to hear it...firstly it was all Charlie wont arrive for weeks yet so I pointed out we didnt know that for sure :thumbup: He then said its only a few....yeah that take you over the limit buster :hissy: So then I painted a senario....labour starts and he takes Oliver to MIL or SIL/BILs whilst I get ready and finish putting last bits in my bags....police pull him cause its 2am in the morning....ugh over the limit....he has Oliver whos petrified in back of car and me at home in labour he gets arrested for been over the limit....I asked him what hes going to do at this point...again he said its only a few :hissy: .... yeah and the police wont care wether you have had two or six you will be over the limit and breaking the law....I honestly started to loose my rag because DH is really not that thick that he doesnt get this concept :growlmad: He just huffed and puffed which was more irritating than anything so I just finished up with `well despite what you think I am not nagging and I have laid my point across and if you still insist on drinking so you are over the limit then fine be it on your head because I am telling you now if I go into labour and you are over the limit to drive you will be out and that will be it for us` and do you know I actually meant every word cause I sat here last night speaking with Pink and Sequeena and thought if he cant give it up for a few weeks when he can see how much it worries and distresses me then I should be really taking it that he doesnt care about us enough to stop and as for putting us in danger driving over the limit well :trouble: We were getting ready for bed just after that and I asked him if it was because he was worried and therefore having the beer to relax him or whatever :shrug: he said `no` but that yes it had crossed his mind what it would be like once Charlie arrived been a family of four....but this is how most men and women feel when expecting an addition and they dont turn to drinking so :shrug: am been optimistic and hope last night will be the last time we have to discuss it but I reckon its hardly likely :sad1:


----------



## madcatwoman

Wohoo:happydance: think we're on our way to getting some decent tenants, nice middle aged couple who foster babies!. like gardening, want a long term let, and like to pay their rent by dierect debit every month. Theyre just signing all the forms.
we also get another £25 per month ontop of what we used to charge.

only downside is that we'll have to do the turn around, house clean/garden etc the week of 23rd of may, i can see i'll have to split it up into a few hours a day with the cleaning, what with baby b being with us by then (b'cos im not handing him over to MIL!).


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, what is it with this obcession with men and drinking??, i mean its not for long, and we're not asking them to give up, just to cut down so theyre within the limit., i really dont get it.:shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

madcatwoman said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Woke up once during the night for a wee at like 4am.
> 
> Just getting ready to go and have my injection, sooo not looking forward to it
> 
> :cry:
> 
> i assume you dont like needles??:cry:.... as long as i dont look, im ok.
> 
> Good news, gilz's bloods are a bit better today so they're moving her to the ward, Noah needed help with his breathing last night but the nurses arent worried.Click to expand...

:happydance: Glad Gilz is doing well!

Back from having my injection and I have to say it hurt and stung like mad :cry: I didn't cry but I was so close to it!

DH bought me some starburst after for being such a brave girly! :blush:

Feeling rather sick at the moment so I think I will have my nap and do the rest of the washing later.

Madcat, I absolutley hate needles! The thought of them makes me sick!!


----------



## madcatwoman

awww, did your starburst make it all better:thumbup::haha:, bless.

the only thing i cant do is watch a needle go into my arm, its looking at that sort of thing that brings on fainting episodes in me, same with cuts to the skin, but im fine sp long as i look away!.

all done now hun! x:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for new tenants madcat they sound perfect :) and pop baby b in his bouncer or pram no problem :thumbup: 

I honestly dont get men and drinking esp now he knows the discrepancy in my dates....am 37wks today so full term by scan edd but potentially 39wks tomorrow :shock: by lmp edd so :shrug: He acts like I am been so unreasonable I just dont get it and worst of all hes not normally so selfish and like this :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: all done with now Sofie....I commented in your journal :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Im really sorry to hear how unreasonable he's being madly, you just dont need it, i thought id be up against the same problem with dh but thankfully at 36 weeks he saw sense, he does drink, but when he does, its only 1 glass or one can so hes not over, i thought his mates would be the problems but he must have p ut them all straight.

Yes i'll probably do a few hrs each morning of cleaning (the house will be empty for a week) and as you say pop baby in bouncer or take his basket along.
i guess maybe all that will help me work some weight off too.:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Madcat take FIL he sounds nice he can helpwith cleaning and look abfter baby B,

Brave sofie did you get a sticker??

Madly I know your pain atleast he's not sneaking it which gives me more concerns. My dad and my grandfather have had drink problems so it really worries me. 

Right I am still a bit wonky risking a shower if I am not back in 15 mins can some one come get me?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> Madcat take FIL he sounds nice he can helpwith cleaning and look abfter baby B,
> 
> Brave sofie did you get a sticker??
> 
> Madly I know your pain atleast he's not sneaking it which gives me more concerns. My dad and my grandfather have had drink problems so it really worries me.
> 
> Right I am still a bit wonky risking a shower if I am not back in 15 mins can some one come get me?

I didn't actually! I want a sticker! :brat:


----------



## molly85

lol and i'm out i tried to pickle myself in there but standing hurt to much. man I am a disaster. 

I have crutches so physio is a waste of time. Not that I am keen but may have a begging fit with consultant to get her out at 40 weeks because this just isn't funny now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh Glitz! Your little guy is so so so sweet! I'm jealous :blush: I want mine now :haha:

Congrats on the new tenants Madcat! :happydance:

:hugs: to everyone else for whatever reason, naughty DH/OHs to icky injections! :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh Glitz! Your little guy is so so so sweet! I'm jealous :blush: I want mine now :haha:
> 
> Congrats on the new tenants Madcat! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone else for whatever reason, naughty DH/OHs to icky injections! :hugs:

Happy 29 Weeks hun!

On a good note I just found a fiver in my back pocket! Winner!

:happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh I forgot that!!!! Yay for Baby Alex making it one week further along than they thought! :happydance: He's totally going to make it to 37 weeks :)


----------



## molly85

Well done girls this has been a disaster month pay wise. 
Very down in the dumps as I have just recieved one of THOSE letters from the bank even though I checked what was due to come out so I could trensfer grrrrrr. I have no idea how we are going to survive for the next few months. I can see I am going to be back at work asap. Not great at all. And teh credit card statement arrived to. blahhhhhh


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Money.....the bane of all existance.....I feel ya Molly


----------



## molly85

I'm looking at all these bills and wahhhhh. some are nearly paid off. some are in the realms of if i wasn't about to go off work for months we would have cleared


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. Sorry stuff is crap, glad stuff is good. Does that cover it? ;)

Took Byron to the park. He's had some lunch without too much fuss and played in the garden and is now watching tv but I want him to sleep so I can. Bit of a struggle even though he's mostly been alright. DH gets home about half 2. I'm on my third liner in as many hours. :shock: Hope this is plug related and nothing untoward!


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, lol- im on my 3rd too!. grim.

gosh, our garden is tropical, real hot out the back, ive come in for a short while incase i bake baby!.

molly, sorry to hear about your money worries, bloody money, bane of everyones life. Oh and do we need to get you because its longer than 15 mins now?.


----------



## molly85

we covered plugs last night peanut what colour is it and does it resemble a good bogey?


----------



## molly85

I've been out a while now to obviously look at the post and consider finding something sharpe grrrr


----------



## PeanutBean

It's got small lumps of snot in it. Yellowy/cream. Quite a few dollops in the toilet this morning (attractive). Been getting the snot for a week ish now. Just been gushing for about an hour. I actually stopped wearing liners the past few days so it's a bit of a surprise!

Oh boy has fallen asleep on bed, need to go put him in his so I have a chance of kipping too!


----------



## sequeena

Yay for new tenants Madcat! :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Operation transfer boy: success.

Now to scoff choc and go to sleep!


----------



## molly85

Goooooo, best sign is if it has a bit of blood. I have been producing stuff liek that for months so am not really sure what it means eeek


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: Just had the council at the door. I hate when they do that. We haven't been able to afford rent for the last month or so. It was rent or food. I don't know what to do anymore. We're putting in for benefit, but it seems to keep getting put off. I honestly feel so sick right now. I don't know what to do. They are giving us until May 23rd to make some sort of payment and there is no money. :cry: I don't know what else to do.


----------



## molly85

I have just called into work lol who goes on holiday for a month?????????

Never mind I have rung the Matron. 

If I wasn't in such a financial mess here choccy would sound good. 


Girls what do you thisnk go back to work early to stop me worrying or just eat less?


----------



## PeanutBean

It's like 20x what I've been producing and before there weren't any snotty lumps. That's a recent development. I never noticed anything like this with Byron, has no show. Dunno if it went over weeks or just with my waters so I didn't notice. :shrug:

Had some king BH today but not as much as the mild contractions before. I am finding the shower makes my bump solid now which is useful come labour proper.

Right choc scoffed, uterus suddenly uncomfortably tight, had a swig of water, nap time! Catch you later ladies.


----------



## molly85

Ozzie sick or no get ya butt down their office your prob sick with stress. Go apply on your own if need be or do it on the phone they are usually very useful if you explain exactly your situation.

wE CAN ACTUALLY COVER THESE BILLS i JUST FLAP.

The councila re teh best people to rent from as they are not init for for profit so to speek and have a duty to care for you. 

So grab a pen and paper and potter down there or call them up. And get applying it doesn't take as long as you think and is well worth it. Have you applied for your sure start grant yet?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't get the sure start grant until he is born because of my visa status. That's why DH has to apply for council benefit. I don't qualify. I can't turn in the form. I can't push him anymore to take care of it. I honestly want to go back to California now. I'm so miserable.


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,Noah is absolutely gorgeous!
Hope you get to hold him soon,and I'm so glad you're improving and moved to the normal ward,.xxx

Madcat,great news on the new tenants!!
Ladies whose men are being stupid and unreasonable:hugs::hugs:
I thought my dh was bad at times,but he's suddenly starting to sound like prince charming in comparison!

I refuse to symptom spot,coz I reckon all us near the end are gonna get impending labour symptoms,because it is impending,we've just no idea if its gonna be today or 2 wks away!!
I know when I actually went into labour I had no warning it just happened,nearly when I least expected it.
Only when I get my bloody show will I think,right this is happening!
After my bloody show started coming I had shay within 36hrs and oran within 12 hrs so a definite sign for me!
I just hope I do get a show this time too and don't just start getting contractions,I might be inclined to ignore them and not believe i'm in labour without my show!

Sorry lots of ladies are having money worries too,I think most of us are in the same boat unfortunately.
Hope you get benefits or whatever your entitled to sorted ozzie.x
And molly,in our case it was cut out all luxuries.Some wks my grocery shop is beyond basic!

Well it was payday today so I got a lovely big grocery shop this morning,so now would be a nice time for lil girl to come!!Ready when you are!!!!


----------



## molly85

Have you got the form?? If so fill it in and get him to sign it. and remind him stress is not good for Alex no one needs people knocking on their doors for money. daft man.

If you don't have the form download it or go get it and do it. All it requires is his signature they are perfectly used to other people having to fill in such things. 

Are you trying to get ESA or anything? Maternity allowance?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We have the form ready to turn in, but every time he goes to do it something comes up. I've honestly had it.

I can't get MA because I last worked in November. Honestly, I wish I would have gone after my job that let me go because they did it cause I was pregnant and disguised it as something else (qualifications). I was just so sick I couldn't do anything. I know I'm moaning, but I honestly have no control of this situation at this point.


----------



## molly85

why does he need to take the form? atleast you know its done if you take it. Plus what is more important that a roof over alex's head?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's the main person applying. I can't apply because I'm on a spousal visa and not entitled and they will need to go over all the paperwork with him.


----------



## molly85

oh damn whens heoff next. vomit or no vomit have him out and there at 9am sharp. No point wasting time. You could always threaten him with me coming up. I am scary. I started doing all my clients benefit support and they moved fast lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol, he doesn't have work until 12 on Monday so it's getting done Monday morning. I've had it honestly.


----------



## molly85

hehe I will hold you to that lol.

lol I have no idea what abby is doing but her arms and legs are waggling about it doesn't just feels weird like when babys waggle aroundon their backs kicking out lol. I know shes not back to back because the movements are to the side and my insides lol. I think she liked toast and soup and wants me to drink my RLT


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello. Byron and I had a nice sleep. I actually woke first with cramps. I've since had a couple more mild contractions so I'm planning on going on the dog walk in case it gets anything moving.

I suppose I am kind of symptom spotting but I'm enjoying noticing the changes. I have always understood my body well but since last pregnancy I've been flummoxed a lit especially since the labour. So it feels good to notice what's happening and to see that something IS happening.

Sorry about your money woes Ozzie, it sounds so complicated because of your visa.


----------



## molly85

Peanut I am going to try bouncing down the stairs on my bum. It was a favourite past time as a child lol.

Here is todays Bump 

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217258_10150221728592464_646837463_9008977_5444705_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

That's a bump alright!! I wouldn't advise bumping just yet Molly, don't want to dislodge the placenta! I've nearly been down a few times with the washing basket...


----------



## molly85

i was going to save it til 37 weeks


----------



## vbaby3

I read on another thread walking up and down the stairs sideways is supposed to be a good 1!!!Gonna wait til nxt wk to try these things!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Boy is it hot here too and silly me decided a lovely soak in the bath would be a fantastic idea....mmmmmmmmm now I feel all warm and clammy so I guess not one of my best ideas :dohh: However since getting a bath my bump feels all hard and tense and I have been getting mild pains again in my front :wacko: I`m enjoying sympton spotting too Peanut I too feel relaxed because I know things are moving :winkwink:

Well the lovely lucky3 sent me some newborn size sleepsuits because I havent got a thing in newborn all Charlies stuff are 0-3mths and I started to think maybe I should get the odd thing :) they are now washed and drying on the line then they will ready to be packed :thumbup:

Ozzie hon get that man of yours to sort out this form one less worry will make all the difference :hugs:

Molly am with you on money ugh! I have had to email work because I was promised my final payment (all my mat pay!) in cheque form by the 7th April and well it didnt come yesterday so I thought I would wait for todays post....nothing :trouble: no bloody surprise. Emailed the manager a `polite` email just basically asking when I am likely to recieve and could I be provided with a breakdown of the payment (as promised!) and got an almost instant reply (not busy then!) Apparently finance manager is on holiday this week and back Monday and I am to call her then...he will forward my email to her so shes aware. Nice of him to reply but considering my normal pay date would have been the 20th am now freaking that I get the cash in my bank and cleared intime for the 20th as I have bill commitments to make. I know they have to have two commitee members signatures on the cheque and this is always a problem to get two of them to come in an sign and the wages cheque is done first working day of month so am sort of hoping I will be paid all monies by bacs on the 20th cause it will save me hassle getting to bank to get it cleared intime and I really dont want to have to shelled out quick clear cheque fees :nope: So we will see what happens Monday :thumbup:

Peanut glad Byron had a nap for you :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies am sure it was NOMORES scan today....or did I get that one wrong :dohh:


----------



## molly85

Madly can you arrange to change those bills this month if you give loads of notice?


----------



## molly85

Yup sounds right.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I can hon most are payable by the end of the month am just a prompt payer :rofl: However we normally switch my wage into other accounts to cover other bits....am not too worried because if he gets arsey I will take myself over there and tell him he had better have it ready because I am coming to collect it ..... I reckon the lastest will need to be Tuesday :thumbup: so he will have plenty of time and it doesnt seem hes busy as his reply was almost prompt today :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Just nearly died from fudge inhalation. I hope my cervix is as relaxed as the top of my lungs! :lol:


----------



## molly85

lol peanut you and your sweets


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hmmm Chocolate fudge brownies whilst I am doing my coursework out in the sun!

God it is warm!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:wow, ive missed pages, been sat out in the garden all afternoon, thankfully put some sun cream on, ive gone quite brown:winkwink:

I was in a good mood all day today until FIL poked his head round the fence and said "Any sign of anything happening?" for the 3rd time this week.
so i said "when theres news to tell we will tell", but felt grumpy after that again.

Madly, heres one for you, DH came home and said "can i go to the pub?".
so i said "i thought we had discussed this?",...............anyway... i said "its up to you, use some common sense (he said he doesnt have any! LOL!). i said, he could go as long as he sticks to one pint and the rest non alcoholic, or he keeps £20 back incase i need a taxi), he's decided not to go in the end.:dohh: Durrr...

Vbaby, you are right about the symptom spotting, i think someone said about it the other day, im trying really hard to take your advice because youre right, its very difficult though:nope:


----------



## molly85

madcatwoman said:


> :wacko:wow, ive missed pages, been sat out in the garden all afternoon, thankfully put some sun cream on, ive gone quite brown:winkwink:
> 
> I was in a good mood all day today until FIL poked his head round the fence and said "Any sign of anything happening?" for the 3rd time this week.
> so i said "when theres news to tell we will tell", but felt grumpy after that again.
> 
> Madly, heres one for you, DH came home and said "can i go to the pub?".
> so i said "i thought we had discussed this?",...............anyway... i said "its up to you, use some common sense (he said he doesnt have any! LOL!). i said, he could go as long as he sticks to one pint and the rest non alcoholic, or he keeps £20 back incase i need a taxi), he's decided not to go in the end.:dohh: Durrr...
> 
> Vbaby, you are right about the symptom spotting, i think someone said about it the other day, im trying really hard to take your advice because youre right, its very difficult though:nope:

Matts just said he won't drink coz i will get pissy about itlol I'll show him pissy. Covering teh cost of waters going in a taxie hmmmm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I cannot believe men ugh! they will but try....do they not see that we have to adstain for 9mths if we like a drink (I do occasionally but am mostly t-total) whilst they dont and when we ask for a few weeks of mmmmmmmmmmm been damn sensible it so bloody hard for them :hissy: I wonder if its a case of `want what one cant have` :shrug:


----------



## molly85

lol I think I have drunk more pregnant than I usually do which is nothing. thank fully we are so skint all he has is a bit of vodca nad my dads home brew which would make you blind


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love you ladies. You are all so supportive and wonderful and I would be lost without you all. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## molly85

Aww what bought taht on Ozzie?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Dunno. Just always able to see things from a more positive light after talking to you all.


----------



## molly85

awwww. 
you'll like this I wizzed on matts banking so i could cover that small problem with my bank as he has agreed to previously and what do I find??? SkyBet payments hmmmmmm he got a right earfulk over that online poker and he's not even good at it lol


----------



## vbaby3

Well I very much like a drink,I'd have a few wines at the wk end if we're sitting in,and if we're out and the kids are being looked after by my mam,or by dh if I'm having a girls night out,I enjoy getting completely pissed!!!!
I have completely abstained for the last 9 months,bar half a glass of wine a couple of times over xmas.So I don't see why these men have a problem not drinking for 3 wks!!
I am very much looking forward to a few glasses of wine when lo is born,I bought some today and have it chilling,along with some brie and pate!!
Can't wait!

Beautiful day here today,dh is out the back playing footie with the boys now,they're having a ball out there!


----------



## molly85

hope this is what summer is like not to hot but so I can potter about


----------



## vbaby3

I've heard its supposed to be a great summer,though I think I heard that last yr too!
Everyone is in such good form when the suns shining,it would be lovely this yr,sitting out the back with our lo's in their bouncers in the shade!


----------



## molly85

yup and walks to the park to the icecream man


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

QUOTE=MADLYTTC;10048757]Ladies am sure it was NOMORES scan today....or did I get that one wrong :dohh:[/QUOTE]


:hi: it was today! 

we are team pink!!! :happydance:

i am really happy not just because i willl have one of each once baby is born but because i was right lol, every single other person was saying it will be a boy nope! girl :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Welcome to the club nomore!


----------



## madcatwoman

I have to echo Ozzie's post, actually, i too have found you all a great support, through the funny posts which have made me laugh to the serious more helpful ones, esp now when im feeling so up and down, its great that we're all going thru this together and have been yapping away the last 9months together, feel like i almost know you all!.:thumbup: , i know gilz has also said the same!.

Hurrah Nomore for your girlie!:baby:


----------



## molly85

And madcat you didn't think you were a people person. You are you just need teh right people. Insane pregnant woman as Matt would put it


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay! Congrats nomore! We were due some more girls.

We went for our walk. Not a sausage though I did suddenly feel exhausted from nowhere and feeling pretty sick again now. DH has just mown the lawn. Byron is watching 102 Dalmations - the old cartoon film - and I'm lying on the settee with Byron pretty much lying on my head!


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> And madcat you didn't think you were a people person. You are you just need teh right people. Insane pregnant woman as Matt would put it

thats true, i just never met the right people after moving around, i met better 'friends' on here!


----------



## molly85

Aww come on Baby peanut stop teasing mummy.

I do love having you girls to


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats nomore xxoo


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks so much ladies! did have one thing though, placenta is really really low down so not only do i have possible gd at this stage, possible pre-eclampsia, possible massive baby, possible placenta blocking the preferred exit! deary me! BUT i am having a beautiful healthy girl!

it is so freaky! i have not been able to imagine what our next was going to look like and kept thinking oh will look just like leo, SHE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE LEO! i'll try and post some pics later to show you all it is really amazing - got my fingers crossed for brown eye like me this time! lol

anyone who is on team pink noticed how much more expensive all the girls outfits are! i bought leo 7tops from next - so not cheap - today for £30! one girls dress . . . £30!!!! couldnt believe it! think i shall be ebaying or at least looking for some bargains elsewhere!


----------



## molly85

bleeding heck nomore. I don't even look in next. Most of my stuff is 2nd hand ( or pre loved) or from the supermarkets


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i was going for supermarkets but to be honest next do some great tops for about the same price when they do deals, especially with the 3 packs of tops! nah i wouldnt ever ever ever bother buying a £30 dress for a newborn lol lol lol can you imagine! i just cant believe the difference! an entire outfit from next you could get a boys outfit for like a tenner, girl 30! eeek! on ebay at the mo lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah tesco has just renewed my faith in cheaper clothes that will last a couple of months that still look good! phew


----------



## molly85

I prefer Georges range but we have all the big stores here so can shop around lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats on your little lady NOMORE :pink: :wohoo:

Check out bnb selling bit too some great stuff on there (preloved) but I havent bought a thing am not happy with yet and I have bought tons from the ladies on here and ebay :thumbup: currently stocking up on 3-6mths and 6-9mths :rofl:

Just had `words` with DH :hissy: Oliver fell down the stairs :cry: It sounded like the whole lot from down here but it was only apparently two well I freaked of course and he treated me like an over possesive idiot......maybe I`m touchy right now but hell my little man fell down the stairs and it scared the heff out of me :sad1:

I too feel like I have met a great bunch of Ladies through this site/thread and would not be without you all :hug:


----------



## madcatwoman

I love the next clothes but they are dear, bit too much for us, most of our baby clothes are ebay bundles at the moment, various lables, some are tesco,- its a shame, our nearest large tesco store with a good clothing range is about35 mins away, our local one is just food.


----------



## molly85

i'd panic 2 madly. even from a practical point you do not need a 5 year old with a broken armlet alone anything else


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love Next too madcat and buy most of Olivers clothes from there as well as George :) I generally get Next stuff for smart/going out occasions like jeans and nice tops for when we take him out and buy from George for playing out and going to MILs (I WILL NOT send him to MILs in anything expensive!) The same will apply for Charlie because I know you cant beat Next for nice clothing that washes well and lasts. Infact some of Olivers stuff in the past has been well worn and you wouldnt know it :lol:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i'd be the same madly!! leo had a bruise on his face the past week, i went mental because dh didnt even know how he got it! him falling down the stairs is dh's worst nightmare around the house though so can trust him with that at least lol

there are some fab things on the tesco website but i dont have a store close by that i can have a good look at them darn it! asda is 8 miles away and i noticed a few nice things in there too! ohh so excited i can FINALLY shop!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> i'd panic 2 madly. even from a practical point you do not need a 5 year old with a broken armlet alone anything else

Exactly hon .... not hard to see my point .... and I couldnt see it was only two steps from down here :dohh: He was screaming and it certainly sounded like he went down them all :( Pardon me for caring ugh......I think DH is irritating me somewhat right now and I suspect its because of his `dont care` attitude over the drink :sad1:


----------



## molly85

I do have Next stuff its all from Madly though lol

When shes bigger i'll look at other clothes no point buying something thats barley going to get worn


----------



## madcatwoman

:flower:OH poor oliver, did he get a fright?....i fell down a whole flight when i was younger, winded myself at the bottom, gawd i was scared not being able to breathe.

ah look, we're all going soppy now, shame we dont all live closer really!:flower:


----------



## molly85

I gave matt his wallet, bacci and keys the other night after his tantrum told him to behave or leave for the whole night. soon sorted his ideas out as I wasn't emotional at all just matter of fact that I wasn't dealing with it


----------



## PeanutBean

We get most of Byron's clothes from Pumpkin Patch, or at least we did but the older stuff is less nice. We get clothes from all over - m&s, monsoon (sale only!!), h&m, sainsburys occasionally, mothercare, debenhams. We always go for sales unless we particularly need something right now and buy in bigger sizes. I've never really actively looked in Next as it's so expensive. I haven't noticed that girls clothes are more expensive but then I've not much looked at any! There's certainly a lot more choice but perhaps that's superficial choice as 75% is entirely pink!

I think we're going to be given quite a bit, new and second hand, and I've plenty if Byron's stuff so not in a hurry to buy.


----------



## molly85

I always look at the boys stuff to as I want some red tops and can you buy them for a little girl??????


----------



## madcatwoman

theres definately more girls clothes than boys, i notice it straight away in any store i visit, isles fo girls clothes and one, maybe two isles of boys, i know as you say most of the girls stuff is pink, but there definately is more!


----------



## molly85

it really doesn't help I can walk in a shop and say I'd buy that, that and that for a boy but for a girl stuff has to really match so far more effort needed


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm going to put my girl in boy's tops. Don't care a jot! I think maybe boys clothing is slightly bigger for age but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> theres definately more girls clothes than boys, i notice it straight away in any store i visit, isles fo girls clothes and one, maybe two isles of boys, i know as you say most of the girls stuff is pink, but there definately is more!

I agree and it annoys the life out of me!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have noticed this too....

Luckly I have been lucky enough to get loads of clothes off my next door neighbour which is from Pop, next, m&s and H&M and there is a great choice.

I still have a little look down the girls isle but it really gets on my nerves about all the summer stuff for girls and how little summer stuff there is for boys!


----------



## molly85

i love the dresses but wanted basic jeans and tops to or shorts that dnt make her look like she is wearing bloomers


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

there is naff all for boys everywhere you go it is one ailse at best two BUT you do not have to buy so much a pair of trouser will go with everything, leo i got 3 or 4 trousers and lots of tops from a couple of places and that is him set! there are some great stuff for boys in some places, his last lot of clothes i got from m&co


----------



## sequeena

I've been focusing on charity shops. I know it's not everyones thing but I picked up some lovely bits in there :)


----------



## molly85

i got a few nice bits there 2 sequeena. carboots can be good 2


----------



## sequeena

I need to get myself to a carboot. I can't wait for all the fetes to start too!


----------



## molly85

ohhhh. cute jumpers


----------



## Sofiekirsten

What do you ladies think to this maxi dress?

It is maternity....I couldn't resist so I bought it :haha: and some new maternity jeans that go over my bump rather than underneath which I have loads of...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-ASOS-Mat...es_Women_s_Maternity&var=&hash=item5f77331316


----------



## molly85

you have to much cash hun lol 
I need to get some more bits


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> you have to much cash hun lol
> I need to get some more bits

My grandma has - Maxi dress and jeans are curtisy of her credit card :haha:


----------



## molly85

oh nice. why did all mine die when I was young??? were they dodging this lol. Actually my dad has a baby fund and has said I can use it lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've gotta put up the extra stuff I'm not going to use on here. There's some really cute onesies and some lovely handmade sweaters that would look sweet on a wee girl :flower:


----------



## molly85

oh dear don't show me I am corruptable


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, note to self: put up pics to torment Molly :haha:


----------



## molly85

you cow. specially when i have no cash


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:muaha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I would do charity shops if I didn't live here, they are full of total crap here. :(

I don't see how boys and girls are different for clothing needs. :shrug: I was reading in some thread somewhere recently (I forget where) about getting a single pair of shoes for a boy then loads to match different outfits for a girl. Well if I had lots of money I might buy Byron more shoes, like some trainers and some smart ones or a couple of different colours, but I don't so we get what we need - sensible shoes, sandals for hot weather, wellies for wet. I can't see how that will be different for a girl. And a girl can wear trousers and tees just the same. I think it's more about the parents than the gender of the baby!


----------



## molly85

it's what the ofer to Peanut. it's like womans clothes they make it akward if you want to coordinate. I wanted some plain trousers and they do say 1 in yellow and one with flowers so then its like what matches the flowers grrrr. 

Plus I am a bit anal about matching so jeans and a t shirt what ever pattern would be nice


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I have a pair of black trainers and a pair of brown trainers to match casual outfits and a pair of black heels and brown ones to match more fancy outfits :haha:


----------



## molly85

I have different boots, trainers, flip flops, flat canvas ones lol Abby has no shoes she isn't walking


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We were given some really cute shoes that look like little boots :) Mostly, he'll be living in socks until he can walk


----------



## molly85

i will say this then see a cute pair of sandles and that will be it. I do have booties


----------



## PeanutBean

I wear trainers most days, I've some sandals for hot weather, some boots for wet or cold weather and walking boots for the dogs. I've one or two pairs of special shoes I never ever wear - my wedding shoes and some £10 wedges I love but which match almost nothing! :rofl: I got them whilst still bedridden after Byron was born, just admired them for 6 months before it was warm enough to wear them but not hugely comfortable when pram pushing and can't wear them to work as I do too much commuting! I think fancy shoes are for ladies who drive or are driven everywhere!

The thing Molly is to just not get unmatchable patterns. I hate that it's all flowers and butterflies and pink. I like floral patterns as much as the next girl but it's totally ott for children. You can get plain trousers for girls or if you're struggling just get some boys ones and match with a nice top. :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

well i have a huge collection now. but you reckon boys clothes 4 babies r ok on a girl?? matt needs to get her an out fit and i soo want jeans not jeggings. once shes about 9 months i seem to be able to find less fancy clothes through my usual suppliers.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Molly, my SIL bought my 4 year old niece boys PJs cause they didn't have Toy Story Buzz ones for girls. I think it's cool.


----------



## molly85

i will show u guys a pic somewhen and you will see why i'm a pink monster


----------



## PeanutBean

I see no problem in dressing a girl in boys clothes, I only picked I think three things of Byron's I wouldn't use for a girl and I didn't particularly like them for him! Other than possibly being smaller than a boy of the same age (if even) they're all short and fat, it's not like the girls have different body shapes as a baby.


----------



## molly85

lol. I think it was the newby/0-3 stuff that gotme worse and of course I like to spoil her. I'll get over it.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's fun buying new stuff, and cute stuff, but i think parents set their own rules about these things whether or not they like to admit it!

If I had loads of money I'd buy really specialist stuff from online shops. There are some fabulous independent retailers online but everything is so expensive so except for a special occasion they are always a no-no. Oh and if I was that rich to be able to afford the time and a new sewing machine and glorious fabrics I'd love to make clothes for my kids. Maybe I'll get chance at some point this leave...


----------



## molly85

lol ok I am a prissy girly girl lol. But I am now out of cash so cheap and cheerful rules!

DAmn just boiled us in the bath was hoping that getting out would reduce my swelling feet what was I thinking??????


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, night night ladies! Here's a pretty Hawaiian lullaby for you and your LOs :)
Hawaiian Lullaby


----------



## PeanutBean

Good morning. I awoke every 3 hours through the night, like clockwork! Don't feel too bad though only really dozed after half 5. The boy slept through and came to see us nearly 8am. Quite a record! I'm hoping DH is well rested for once, he deserves it!

We've got a whole sunny weekend before us with nothing specific to do. I hope I'm up to doing something nice.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear! The neighbour sort of diagonal from us has a million cars and a flatbed pickup parked on the road (he's the stockcar racer I mentioned). Just heard a massive crunch and saw a woman had impaled her car on the corner of his truck!! She tried pushing it off by herself with no-one releasing the clutch! Finally managed to drive it off. It can be a squeeze if there are angry people barging down the road but the road was empty so she must've just not been looking! At the height of the truck I'd be surprised if she hasn't damaged the upright by the windscreen (that's what happened to me last year when a pickup reversed out into the road and me) in which case it'll be a write off! Whoops! Lucky for her the neighbour though annoying is quite pleasant. I don't think he even really checked his truck for damage and kindly suggested she park the damaged bit in the road so people don't injur themselves.

Exciting morning drama!

Curtain-Twitcher signing off! :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Managed to get on the internet through the stupid in room hospital tv.

I haven't had a chance to catch up on everything yet but i hope you girls are all doing well :thumbup:

As for us, no change in Noah he's still in high dependancy and not breathing to well at all. Thankfully he's not on a ventilator, still just the cpap but they are assessing that hourly.

I got to have two minutes skin on skin cuddling with him last night and it was utterly fantastic! Unfortunately they explained that he's too ill for that to happen everyday, more likely to be a couple of times a week for a while.

I'm back up on the ward, still in a single room thankfully,but i'm at the post natal ward side so it's really hard seeing all the other mum's and babies :cry:

so are we any closer to grads babies number 2??


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Gilz! Sorry to hear Noah is struggling. He's a good weight at least and I bet he'll soon be independent. My friend's baby who cane at 34 weeks in Jan was in may e 2 or 3 weeks I think. He was a good lb less than Noah and struggled with sucking for a while. Hopefully the steroids and things will see Noah quickly improve.

How are you? It must be hard not being able to cuddle him, but how are you recovering physically?


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Lovely to hear you got your cuddle gilz!:thumbup:, lovin the drama outside peanut.

I think its going to be another nice day. I plan to bugger off to Mc Donalds this morning for a bacon bap&hash brown before MIL arrives (i just dont feel i have it in me to be so artificially nice every saturday so its best i take myself off), then i'll have a short walk along one of the beaches!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh that sounds nice Madcat. :) I wish we lived near the sea. :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Fantastic news that you got to hold Noah Gilz!

Woke up like 4 times last night to go for a wee! It just kept coming!
Really can't wait to hit the 30 weeks mark so I can start washing Jake's clothes and packing my hospital bag.

Not doing much today DH is at work :growlmad: and it's supposed to be the hottest day of the year so far! So I will be pottering around doing nothing besides washing! 

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!

Aw gilz,I'm so sorry Noah is so poorly.It must be so hard for you.How are you feeling?are you recovering well from the c section,and hows kidney doing?
I really hope Noah gets better soon,so you can at least have some proper cuddles.x

Congrats on team pink nomore!!!!!
Nice to have another girlie,we are well outnumbered!!!
I buy a lot of stuff in primark,tesco,dunnes etc.I absolutely love next,and I generally buy there in bigger sizes when they're having they're 50%off sales.
My family and in laws know I love next too so when its birthdays/xmas the boys would get outfits from there and mil always gives me a voucher to choose myself,so its great!

And sorry to the anti girlie people,but my girl is gonna be proper girlie,not necessarily pink,I have beautiful yellow and blue and red stuff too,but definately girlie.
Her room is pale pink with fuschia curtains and blankets,and huge flowers and butterflies on the walls,and it is completely beautiful!!
But each to their own,I personally like my lil girl looking girlie,as I like my boys looking really boyish.The boys clothes all went to the charity shop a few wks ago!!
I've been give lots of stuff from friends 2nd hand,and I know both families have been buying for her since we found out the gender,plus we'll get loads for pressies from friends,so I've actually bought nothing apart from babygrows and vests for starters.

Nothing planned for this wk end,gonna crack on with some cleaning now,been very lazy the last few days!!

Enjoy your mc donalds madcat,and hope you avoid mil!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! Well, the big doggie goes today :( but this time we know where he's going and they are friends so we'll be able to pop round for visits if we want. He's going to be SO SO spoiled, lol!

Glitz! :hugs: Glad you got to hold your LO and keep up the good spirits! :hugs: Is your OH there?

Madcat you evil lady! I want McDonald's now!!!!!

Don't know what else is on the tables for today. It's gloomy here :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

McDonalds breakfast was nice+the hash brown (sorry Ozzie!:haha:).

I didnt realise how hot it was outside, went to the beach in my cardi but didnt need it, it was nice but felt a bit of a billy no mates, everyone was out with their OH or a Dog at least!. 
Took the car to the car wash men afterwards (topless and tanned lol!), very polite they are!. I cant stand a gruby car, im just going to get the hoover on it now.
Dont think ive missed MIL in the end, Dh wants her to come to a BBQ we decided to do later today..


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blah! :haha: I want hash browns!


----------



## mamadonna

ur little man is gorgeous gilz :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Wahhhh where did my post go?

Try again

Gilz glad you got a cuddle and some internet. Hope Noah perks up soon

Madcat tell him you want a naked BBQ or sumit so she can't come.

peanut you twitcher, it's great when stuff happens in your street though

Ozzie hugs I bet doggy will love their new home 

Vbaby we is having girly girls Yay!

AFM

I went to bed just after midnight and woke every few hours wanting a wee. Getting out of bed was the worst bit absolutly killed. 

Got to go to tesco in a bit we are out of loo roll whoops


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:cry: Urgghhh!!!

I am so annoyed and upset!

I want to spend some time this weekend with DH pureley because he works all the time sometimes I don't see him for days because I will go to bed at 10pm and he won't get in until 2pm and then has to be up at 7am to go back to work.

And guess what? He is in work today - ALL DAY!! and tomorrow he is at the garage he rents re-painting a car to sell....

Ok yes we need the money but I would rather sacrifice something else than time with him.

He just shouted at me on the phone! 'I am trying to provide for us and all your doing is mithering me!'

Well excuse me for wanting to spend some time with you and not feel like second best!

It wouldn't normally bother me so much but I have a really bad attachment to him at the moment and it's bloody lovely weather and I am stuck inside with no where to go because he has the money.

I just want to feel loved for a change and not feel fat and ugly and feel like me being pregnant is an inconvieniance for everybody!

Stupid Hormones!

:cry:


----------



## molly85

Aww hun I would normally say go help him with the car. But no pregnant woman wants to be near the fumes. This is what my parents did when I was little I would go with my dad at weekends to do little jobs or help mates ( i soon learnt what I was doing and made a few quid lol) 

Compromise is needed maybe a few hours with his car then spendtime with you or visa versa. He could give you some cash so you could atleast go out.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sofie :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Well the nesting has taken over again!!I've spent the best part of the last 4 hrs cleaning!
My sitting room is dusted,hoovered and the wooden floors scrubbed,even dusted my wooden venetian blinds.
Upstairs is completely spotless,bedrooms dusted,hoovered,scrubbed.Bathrooms scrubbed!
Dh is gonna clean the cooker for me while I scrub out the fridge and microwave.
There is no dirty laundry left.I'm so on top of things wouldn't you think lo would oblige and come today or tomorrow.?
Knowing my luck I'll go into labour after a few lazy days and have to leave the place a kip and have to come home to it still a kip after havin her!!

Enjoy your bar be cue madcat,unfortunate mil is joining you,but still sounds lovely!
Its gorgeous here too!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just to tease molly :haha: https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/583711-handmade-sweaters.html#post10059524


----------



## molly85

thank you, you pain in the butt.

What are paypal fees I have never had them and Madly didn't tell me about them. 

Oh Dawsons creek is on TV I am 14 again lol Over anyalising everything lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If you do a payment on paypal and don't gift it, it comes up with a fee. :flower:

:rofl: You're welcome :muaha:


----------



## molly85

ohhhh i was never told that. shoot. Sorry madly


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think you have the choice to click the little box to not pay the fee. Usually it's already clicked to pay it, I think.


----------



## molly85

oh weird I'v not seen it before.


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, where did you find that energy from???????????

Sofie, thats crap about your DH working & you hardly seeing him!.

had a nice day in the end, Dh did the gardening, i sat and watched, we had our BBQ but MIL didnt come as she had already been invited to Dh's brothers BBQ(she also wanted to use their bath as shes having a new bathroom..and ours is too manky lol), we started it at 5 and have only just come indoors at 7pm, was nice just the two of us, it was so warm out there.


----------



## molly85

lol so the trick is having a slightly dodgy bathroom????


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol so the trick is having a slightly dodgy bathroom????

slightly doesnt even cover it molly, its horrendous & shameful:blush:, but if we had a nice decent one, we would have been stuck with her at OUR BBQ instead lol, so it all worked out nicely in the end!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol turn lights off add candles covers everything lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies. Thanks for all your support the other night. Maybe the nice weather is bringing out the idiot in them lol. Had some time thinking, dh finally admitted he was wrong 24 hrs later :dohh: probably better than never though I suppose!

Nomore congrats on pink!

Gilz hope you and Noah are doing ok in there. It must be heartbreaking not being able to cuddle him much. 

I will be using James' jeans and stuff on this girly, but I will probably team it with a girlie tshirt etc to make up for it!

I have to say I'm a gap and next lover for boys clothes. I know when the sales are now though and stock up! They do last well. He also has playing and nursery clothes which are all second hand stuff.


----------



## molly85

I will def be looking mor at the jeans now. When are you putting her in "normal" clothes pink?


----------



## PeanutBean

:happydance: for men admitting they are wrong!!

I am researching GBS once more now I have The Science to look at. It's interesting!


----------



## molly85

what is the science obviously not what I thought lol

I want pudding is it worth making brownies?


----------



## gilz82

Evening girls :wave:

Well the baby blues have well and truly landed here I can't stop crying it's just ridiculous. I've decided I'm going to sign myself out tomorrow as I can't take being stuck in the hospital anymore. I know it won't be easy going home without Noah but we can come in at anytime 24 hours to see him so we can be here as much as we like. 

Hope everyone else has been having a nice weekend :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Aww hun are you physically well enough to go home those stitches are going to hurt. Don't let the hormones rule you I know how tough that is, see if you can spend more time with him but stay on the ward another 24 hours or so. Want you better hun


----------



## PeanutBean

I just mean the research molly. I like to big it up! :winkwink:

Big :hugs: Gilz. Baby blues suck! But they do pass and you've been through a lot more than most new mums on top of all the hormones. Do talk to someone, one of the MWs or whoever, about it. It might be that there is additional support and a debrief of your experience might help nip the blues in the bud and prevent them becoming anything more. You need to do what you can to keep sane and as you can't be with Noah the whole time you're in hospital anyway if it helps you feel better being at home (which it will!) then go for it.


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: gilz. It's awful but don't make any rash decisions on those hormones but do do what you think is best for you xx

Molly I'm not sure really, with James he was in them quite early but he always seemed alert and more of a boy than a baby if that makes sense? It depends how this little girl is, some grow up faster than others. I want this one to stay a baby a bit longer lol. But she will decide!!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls. I just feel like I'm going to go nuts if I stay here surrounded by women and their babies. It's just like a constant parade of healthy mums going home and it's making me feel jealous which is shameful plus guilty cos I don't even feel like a mum yet I just feel like someone who all this stuff happened to. 

That probably makes no sense at all sorry :dohh:


----------



## molly85

It does hun, our hospital has a bay for mums in your situation on our antenatal ward so ask them to move you. If your fit going home would be good but really want you healthy and fit now so if best to stay in get them to shift you somewhere more suitable. Stupid people should know it's going to send you nuts there. But you will be going home soon hun with him in all his cuteness


----------



## sequeena

Gilz :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well I did post this morning but well I dont know where it went :dohh:

Gilz hon I did the exact same thing .... I discharged myself before Oliver came home .... we could visit 24hrs a day too and I hated been on the ward seeing other mummies and babies together and knew been at home in my own surroundings with DH would make me feel better .... so although I would say dont do anything rash well I did and it was by far the best thing for us and then a few days later I was re-admitted to transitional ward with Oliver and we spent a night together before coming home together. Word of advice hon.....I found it really hard coming home and knowing he wasnt with me :( its not how you plan having a baby is it :nope: you plan on bringing them home so you will find it strange not been pregnant but not having Noah with you but I do think if you feel like home is the best place then its the best choice for you all :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So what did I miss

vbaby `nesting` :rofl: me and you are as bad as each other :dohh:

Pink am glad your DH admitted he was in the wrong :thumbup: me and DH have reached a `beer` compromise...not great but I feel better iykwim :thumbup:

madcat :thumbup: for well having a nasty grotty bathroom...I mean if it put your MIL off its bloody brilliant :haha:

Did I forget anything :shrug: sorry if I did!

As for me today we went bowling (I spectated) played arcade games and had mcds for lunch...came home our friends visited we caught up and when they left we had an afternoon nap...got up and watched the grand national then Harry Potter the deathly hollows part 1 and now we are eating snacks before probably going to bed :wacko: nice day and lovely and warm.....me myself, no palpitations but feeling very warm and sluggish due to such hot weather and lots of pains and stretching and stuff going on :blush:


----------



## molly85

I have brownies in the oven lol.

every thing below my belly button hurts.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz that would drive me crazy as well! Don't worry about the mum thing, it's a big change, it took me a couple of weeks at least to feel like that and I had my baby home with me. Can you speak to them about moving you to a different ward? It sounds like torture Hun :cry:

OT but those of you who have older boys, where do you by summer shoes from?


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron has wide feet so we have to get stupid expensive shoes as cheap ones don't fit.

Hello I'm awake. Woken by my stomach roaring so had to scoff some crisps. Everyone else is in bed here asleep. Uncomfy night. Could only sleep on right all night as left side too sore so right is killing now plus already had bad sciatica on that side last night.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Sorry you had a bad night Peanut :hugs:

It was super noisy again on the ward last night with mums and babies moving up from labour ward. I decided i couldn't listen to it anymore about 2am so I went downstairs to the HDU and just curled up in a chair watching my boy. Stayed there til about 6am so now I'm just back packing all my crap away and waiting on the shift to change so I can speak to someone about going home. 

If nothing else going home will have to at least help my physical recovery as I should be able to get some sleep there, which isn't happening here.


----------



## PeanutBean

I just don't blame you Gilz. I can't sleep in hospitals at the best of times, so hot and noisy, but then to have no baby with you and listening to everyone else's it mist be super hard. I think it'll be hard being home without Noah too but I know I would a million times better to be home which will give you strength to deal with the tough weeks before he can come home and you can make up for lost time.

I just went downstairs and made my own breakfast. DH doesn't make toast as well as I do and he was asleep and I was starving and awake anyway. Little bit nauseating but ok.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,:hugs:
My heart really goes out to you.As someone else has already said baby blues are shit at the best of times,so must be awful on top of everything else you're going through.
Is your oh still home?
I would sign myself out too,if you're fit enough to look after yourself that is.
I'm sure just having your own comfy bed and other home comforts will make you feel a bit better,plus you can be with noah whenever you want.
How are you feeling physically?Apart form c section are you still in loads of pain with your kidney?

Pink,my boys just have a pair of good trainers,adidas or nike or something,and thats what they wear all the time!
I buy them white so they go with everything,and in summer they wear them with shorts and stuff too,I just get them footsies instead of socks so there's not socks sticking out!
I also got them a pair each of like croc immitations from primark,they love them and they look really comfy.Generally they're just kept at the back door and the boys put them on when they wanna play outside.
I have a slight case of ocd lol so we don't wear shoes in the house,so the wee crocs just get put on and off at the door.

Well my extreme burst of energy yesterday has certaintly got lo back down in my pelvis grating her head on my cervix!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel irritable. A little bit glum but mostly irritable.

The boys are going for a nice day out to the farm. I'm going to attempt to leave the bed and if I make it through a shower I'll sit in the garden and be irritable there!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Gilz :hug: your post sounds so familiar....I use to do the exact same thing and spend all night curled up at side of Oliver in scbu. I do think going home is a great idea :thumbup: please remember to look after yourself as well right now you need to rest too (I know this is far easier said than done!)...and make sure you eat :thumbup: I forgot to eat when Oliver was in scbu missing meal times on the ward because I just wanted to be with my boy. I wanted to let you know am thinking about you :hugs:

Peanut sorry you had a crap night hon but mmmmmmmmmm toast I think I may make myself some :lol:

vbaby am with you on the low head :blush: I was stripping our bed for washing this morning and was stood up but when I slightly bent to remove the covers I sort of felt like Charlies head was been crushed by my pelvis its that down there ekkkkkkkkkkk! a really uncomfy feeling and the stabbing in the cervix and pains and stretching sort of feeling have upped stakes too :winkwink:

Anyone got plans for today?

Its another nice one here in Leeds and DH and Oliver are away doing the food shop and visiting FIL I am in charge of doing a few washes and well thats it :) DH is going to help Oliver tidy and clean his room when they get back and apart from getting a shower soon I dont really have much to do except put my feet up and relax :thumbup: Tomorrow and Wednesday Oliver is at MILs and Thursday I have MWs and Friday we have a play date with my close friend and her boys .... well of course this is providing Charlie doesnt put in an appearance :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

More globs of snot, no blood. Come on....

My sciatica is crippling today! My right leg keeps collapsing and it is SO painful! I think I will get earphones and just sit doing hypno in the garden while the boys are out.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
I gave up last night and took myself off to the sofa, i couldnt take the pain for another night. then we went for a walk by the by at 9am this morning, its sooo hot now, so just about to dump myself in the usual place in a deckchair under our new parasol.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

:hugs: to everyone! 

I didn't have a good nights sleep either...woke up at 5:30 for a wee and realised DH was no where to be found! So I rang him and asked him where he was and he was in bloody sheffield!

Some idiot at his work was moving a compressor about 20ft in the air and a cable burst and oil has leaked all over Sheffield city centre! It had gone all over security cameras, a bank, a stationed tram, tram lines everywhere!

So DH went down to sort it out with the people that were there and started clearing everything up he got in at 8am and brought me a mc donalds breakfast and he is now fast asleep next to me.

Bless him.

Not doing anything exciting today. Might catch a few rays today as it is supposed to be 22 degrees outside!

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: glitz, I hear you. I am so worried about being around healthy moms and babies if Alex comes early. I spoke with my consultant about it all and she told me I would get to be in a side room on the ward if that were to happen, so it's covered. :hugs: Take care of yourself.

I've been told by two people now on my seller post that those sweaters are for a boy :wacko: I'm sorry, maybe it's my culture, but I don't see my wee lad in those!


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry your in so much pain peanut,was it this day with byron that your waters broke?
I'm getting a bit extra icky discharge since yesterday,I usually just feel wet,but don't see snotty or creamy stuff.
Add a bit of blood to it and lets get this show on the road!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

No vbaby it was yesterday at 1am. He was born 6 mins ago! I am officially the most pregnant I've ever been! :rofl:

I literally can't walk with this! Have to make sure all my weight is on the left leg and have to do a weird thing bending my knee slowly while moving at my pelvis in order to just turn around. I think once I'm in a picnic chair I may never be able to get out of it again! :lol: My lunch is almost ready so will eat that then camp out with my phone and book in the shade so if I happen to fall asleep during hypno I won't awake with third degree burns. My face has gone horribly brown even though I've been wearing cream. I'd forgotten how pregnancy does weird stuff when it comes to tanning and sunburn.

No blood for me either but then I've never had a show before so I don't really know what I'm looking for. :dohh: I don't think I'm getting the sure start grant anyway so I guess I can just relax, she can come whenever. I reckon she's gonna be about 8lb, rolling over my bump is all baby and is massive!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Ozzie your cardis are totally unisex! :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Never seen a wee boy in California wearing one like that!


----------



## molly85

Ozzie they are a very "british" thing I would say they are in the style of Aron which in adults is a thicker wool ( my mum loves to knit shame she is pants at it).

I had a lovely night on the sofa then matt came in ad I joined him in bed ouch think I might be staying here until she comes out as waking in pain just leaves you in pain all day. Molly was snuggled up with us to she has bee very cute recently.

Peanut & Vbaby homethe girls get a wriggle on


----------



## vbaby3

OOOh thats mad,you're more pregnant than you've ever been peanut!
Though will it make you more impatient lol!Its nearly like you were due today or something.
A little bit of bloody discharge would be a great sign!!
I am so achey and crampy so low down I can't help but symptom spot now!!though again,I know I had all these things coming towards the end with the boys.
dh is away to that training thing tomorrow,so seriously if she's getting ideas about making a move she better not wait til tomorrow!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, is it just me or does anyone else feel slightly out of breath after a shower? It's the only time I do. Should I be concerned?


----------



## molly85

personally no but after that cold it was the only place I could breathe lol. 

I am so jealous you guys get to symptom spot 2.5 weeks feels like forever and you will all have you babies then


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes Ozzie. I always struggle in the shower in pregnancy. I have go have it really cool or I start to panic!

I always said I wanted her to wait longer than Byron as I felt he wasn't ready and I literally burst. I'm just cross about the money! :lol: But it's fun seeing the signs this time. Whenever she's going to come I can see and feel that the end of pregnancy is nigh and that's great. I did want a Taurus so maybe another 2 weeks! :rofl:

Still waiting to do hypno. Ate my lunch then found the stupid washer didn't spun properly even though it was a small load so now I'm waiting for it so I can hang out the washing and finally relax. At which point I expect everyone will be back home. :growlmad:

Just been accosted by the hugely wasp too. First of the year.

One of the things I can't get my head around is that there's every chance of labour being much quicker this time. I mean theoretically I could start at teatime and have a baby long before morning. That just seems weird!


----------



## vbaby3

Thats what completely shocked me peanut!!

I had my show at 3o'clock in the afternoon.
I started with dull achey period pains by about 5 at which point I thought this was probably the start,but still wasn't sure.
By about 8 they started coming in waves and turned into contractions,still not painful though.I phoned my mam at this stage to come up to mind shay,but still thinking it would probably be morning before I'd be heading to hospital.
Then by midnight,I thought they're pretty painful,I wouldn't mind some drugs!
Headed to hospital,only 1cm!!
had no idea I would be holding oran in my arms 2 hrs later!!

The complete opposite to 2 full days of painful contractions with shay!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

I'm home, although just about to go back out to the hospital for Noah's afternoon cares. Feels good to be home although I did have to shut the nursery door over so I don't look in there and get more upset. Can't remember who asked about my kidney, but short version is that it is slowly getting better. Won't happen over night but as long as it's gradually improving I don't really care. 

I hope everyone else is enjoying the nice sunshine while its here, apparently its back to rain tomorrow in scotland :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's lovely here by the coast :) Glad you're home, Glitz! There's something about being back at home that helps speed recovery :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you're home gilz,now make sure you look after yourself so you're as fit and well as you can be when Noah comes home.
Thats good your kidney is getting slowly better too.Have a nice visit with your gorgeous wee son and hope you get some nice rest tonight in your own bed!x


----------



## molly85

Pictures bring us more pictures Gilz, I have to wait way to long so want to live vicariously. Glad your improving


----------



## sequeena

Hi Gilz glad you're home hun, hopefully little Noah won't be too far behind :hugs:

Had lots of period like pains last night. Obviously just stretching but it scares me :( Also had lots of pains in my public bone (and where the thigh meets your foof) when I was rolling over in bed or generally trying to get comfortable. UGH!!

My wonderful neighbour has just brought over the CUTEST baby clothes!! Pictures to come soon!!

Anyone having a roast today? We're having one for the first time since Christmas - Pork, yorkshires, roasties, veg and gravy. Yum yum! Will be done by about 5pm I hope!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sounds lovely Sequeena! I wish we had a BBQ....I'd love some BBQ'd hamburgers or steak lol


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Sounds lovely Sequeena! I wish we had a BBQ....I'd love some BBQ'd hamburgers or steak lol

Oh yes please!!! Loads of my neighbours are having BBQs. Very jealous!! :(


----------



## molly85

Damn you lot I just want scrambled eggs on toast lol 

I even have my choccy brownies and I am not really intrested in them.

Matts having chips, beans and something not sure if it's eggs and bacon or hotdogs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well I have done my washing and DH is just bringing it in off the line now....its so glorious I love this weather and I feel so happy :happydance:

Gilz so glad your home hon :hug: have a lovely visit with Noah....cant wait for more pics :winkwink:

Peanut and vbaby am with you in the `snot` gang and the lower back pains are so crap I have indulged in sitting here and not moving much :rofl: my hips and pelvis feel so heavy with weight from Charlie and the cramping is still here on and off and no blood here either :dohh: am enjoying the guessing game to be honest and cant wait to be taken by surprise because I feel sure I will :winkwink:

Ozzie I took a look at your cardis and would put them on either a boy or girl....I am very much a yorkshire lass and LOVE LOVE LOVE cardis :) Charlie has four two blue and two white although if this weather keeps up he might not get to wear them :lol:

Well I was naughty today :shhh: and spent a crap load of money online at Next :smug: I have been meaning to sort Olivers clothes out for the warmer weather and buy him bits he needs :thumbup: Anyway whilst the boys were out earlier I had a mooch and filled my basket :rofl: also picking up some bits for Charlie for the summer ... some short sleeved arm/leg rompers and some shorts and t-shirts to mix and match :thumbup: So my boys are now sorted for the summer and I also sorted a load of stuff Oliver has outgrown ( lots of Next stuff :winkwink: ) which I plan to keep for Charlie :) DH even encouraged it for a change because he knows Oliver needs clothes and at least now that expense is out of the way we can cross it off the list :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

im getting real brown these days!, and ive not even been in direct sunlight all that much today!.

brilliantr news youre home gilz:thumbup:

we're going to have a fryup for tea and eat it outside.


----------



## sequeena

I wish my OH would encourage my love of buying baby clothes :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Me to sequeena he liked teh ebay buys then tehy arrived and he was like wow thats loads. he doesn't get it was all 3-6mnth stuff and that shes might be all weeny so needs new born stuff to.


----------



## sequeena

My OH is the same!! He doesn't mind what I spend as I mostly stick to charity shops but he's all 'why do you need 3-6 stuff now??' :dohh:

Thomas would be dressed in a tea towel if I left my OH to it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies DH doesnt understand sizing and all that and I think hes just beginning to realise with Oliver how quickly they outgrown stuff cause Olivers had a def growth spurt and for a change hes had to buy him clothes :lol: Its always been my job because DH hates shopping and so hes always left me to cloth Oliver and ask for cash should I need it :thumbup: Now am not working and hes had to pay for stuff for Oliver more hes realised Olivers had a major growth spurt hes 5.5yrs old and wearing 7-8 size clothes now :shock: ...I told him I wanted to buy `newborn` stuff for Charlie has he only has the odd bit and he may well be too small for 0-3mths straight away if hes not as big as his brother at birth which we both dont think he will...I have only bought a few sleepsuits and rompers but still I said either i get them now or you go shopping when hes born if he doesnt have a stitch that fits...well it worked :winkwink: He agreed I should get bits now :rofl: and cause my sister is having a boy due august and the boys will be 3mths apart shes going to buy outgrown clothes from me for her boy and I will put the cash towards bigger sizes for Charlie :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

And I havent bought many new things either lots of Charlies stuff is preloved :) and gorgeous I am proud of myself and his first layette of clothing .... he does have some new stuff either won on ebay, bought on bnb or purchased in one sale or another :thumbup: but we have everything we need for Charlie all bought on a budget and I`m so happy because I didnt think we would even achieve what we have with my work situation :)


----------



## sequeena

I love the satisfaction of a good bargain!! X


----------



## madcatwoman

God our charity shops here are rubbish for clothes, i just use ebay, i think we need a better class of charity lol!:haha:, ive sorted out all baby b's clothes too & sizes.

:shrug:So, its our wedding anniversary this coming saturday.
I let DH know just now and asked what we were doing?, he seemed suprised it was saturday lol!.
he said "Dunno, what do you wana do?".........................
oh the romance!:haha::haha: (actually i said that!)

so he said "i thought you couldnt do much".
so i said "yeh, thats right, you best spend it with your mum in that case!" (ouch)


----------



## sequeena

Better class of charity shop?? I come from a chavtastic town, the people here are the poster children for the benefits culture :rofl:

Oh dear!! Bit that comment smarted your OH a little (but very funny :lol:)


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Better class of charity shop?? I come from a chavtastic town, the people here are the poster children for the benefits culture :rofl:
> 
> Oh dear!! Bit that comment smarted your OH a little (but very funny :lol:)

i think i need to move over the boarder into cheshire, im sure a better class of charity shop is to be had there!, i bet they have designer labels lol!.

lol, the comment just slipped out.:haha: but im sure its not far from the truth, unless im having a baby that day (mind you LMAO- maybe he'll still be with his mum that day!)


----------



## vbaby3

Sequeena,I have some roast beef in the oven,putting on roast potatoes,roast sweet potato,making mash and mushy peas!!Yum yum,although we're all sitting outside so I probably would've preferred to do a bar b instead!

Madly you're all set with the boys clothes.
My boys were 8lb 1 and 8lb 9 and were too big for newborn,they went straight into 0-3.They were a little long,but they filled them out within a couple of wks!
I have so much stuff for lo,all pre loved,I haver only bought a few bits and bobs.
I know she's gonna get so many outfits for pressies too,just hoping everyone doesn't buy her 0-3!

I got a bit of colour today too,even though I was only in sun for a very short time then was in the shade.With all the years I spent travelling my poor skin has seen so much sun I've had to get loads of moles removed.Thankfully nothing cancerous,but scary all the same waiting on the results,so I really don't do sun anymore.


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,hope dh is not silly enough to head off on his grocery shop with his mother on your anniversary!!!
Yous should do something nice to celebrate though.How many yrs will it be?
We'll be 6 yrs married on the 3rd of may,we've always made a point of going away for a wk end for it,which obviously won't happen this yr!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Madcat,hope dh is not silly enough to head off on his grocery shop with his mother on your anniversary!!!
> Yous should do something nice to celebrate though.How many yrs will it be?
> We'll be 6 yrs married on the 3rd of may,we've always made a point of going away for a wk end for it,which obviously won't happen this yr!!

i think he will be, well, she asked him yesterday if he was shopping with her next weekend and he said yes. so i assume i'll be spending half the day on my own, if not- then i will be suprised!. It'll be 5 years of marriage and 8 years together in total.


----------



## sequeena

I'm blooming sunburnt girls :dohh:

Madcat your DH needs to cut the invisble strings that are tying him to his mother!!


----------



## molly85

madcat need to test out that online shopping for next week lol maybe a nice trip to the beech a lovely lunch just the 2 (or 3 being baby B) of you lol.

Sequeena this is why I have been in doors I burn so easily and mat will have a serious go at me as I already have a lump that need attention on my foot, he has even noticed it so will have it poked at again once abby is here.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wee rant in a spoiler :blush:


Spoiler
AM I SO CLUELESS?!?!? WHY POST THAT YOUR LO HAS A FEVER AND IS DOING ABNORMAL THINGS ON A FORUM!?!?!?! :brat: Why don't you call the doctor or NHS Direct?

That is all :blush:


----------



## sequeena

oooh where ozzie?

Why does come dine with me always raise my blood pressure??? mmmm perhaps it's because most of the contestants are PRICKS!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: Baby Club. I should really stay out of there. I said nicely that she should call NHS Direct and she says she has no credit and no home phone.....if it were me, I would never have a way of not contacting help if I needed it! *sigh* Ok, I'm good, lol.


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> :blush: Baby Club. I should really stay out of there. I said nicely that she should call NHS Direct and she says she has *no credit and no home phone*.....if it were me, I would never have a way of not contacting help if I needed it! *sigh* Ok, I'm good, lol.

REALLY? :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I'm in Cheshire and charity shops are pants here but down in Chester they are awesome. My sil has bought endless amounts of excellent stuff from charity shops there before she moved to Wales.

If Ozzie can do it, so can I...


Spoiler
So there's another gbs thread in third tri. Someone asked if there are any potential adverse effects from having antibiotics which of course there are just as there is with every single action and inaction in childbirth. So I replied with what I know, and you guys know my information largely cones direct from medical papers, and added that as her first was 29 weeks I think it was I would have antibiotics as preterm babies are hugely more at risk. So someone else has come on categorically stating what has to be opinion only given that it is simply wrong, that there are NO adverse effects for mum and baby and also says pretty babies have NO immune system which is also bollocks. I'm sick of discussing this but you all know me, I can't stand misinformation and I know it's easier to believe that everything is hunky-dory. Gah! I don't know whether to say more or leave it. Maybe I'll leave it, see what the response is first...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah....I should be quiet now :blush: before someone finds these posts and I get scolded by admins...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Peanut! What have I started?


----------



## molly85

Pardon ozzie has someone really done that? how the hell would they get bubs to A&E if they were ill? you can also contact NHS direct online and I think they will call you back.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, but I'm going to hush now before I get in trouble :blush:


----------



## molly85

And peanut where do these people come from there is the basic you could be allergic to antibiotics, hmmmm so want to find that out as I am giving birth. 

Plus all the other usual side effects of antibiotics and making your baby less sencitised to them Blahhhhhh.

I am having to teach matt thet doctors think 1 way and nurses another and never the twain shall meet. He thinks our NHS purple book is the bee all and end all of pregnancy and baby care. And thinks you should use all advice given to you not weigh up different opinions he is soooo badly informed


----------



## PeanutBean

Well exactly Molly! Gah people piss me off.


----------



## molly85

is it sunday afternoon pee'd off time? will the pre monday mprning blues last till the week before we go back to work?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What work? :lol: DH is on late shifts all next week (12-8). I think I'm going to buckle down and GUT the house now that the doggies have gone to new homes. That should keep me pretty busy, dontcha think?


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been pissed off all day but this is just the icing on the cake! Had loads of aches and pains today. Baby turned the right way. Vaguely hoping pissed-off-ness is a pre-labour sign! Byron has been some trouble today and somehow I've achieved nothing. I did no hypno. I did a wash and I swept the path and weeded the dishevelled kitchen herb bed. That completely crippled me. Just seems to have been a pants day and it's going to stupid rain tomorrow. :growlmad: That's really what my face looks like right now. DH laughed at me.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Throw something at him and then see if he laughs :haha: I'm evil.


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening all..

Gilz glad you are happy to be home and seems that you and little Noah appear to be doing well. How anybody can sleep in hospital is beyond me.

We had our 'stork walk' around our maternity unit on saturday. Thankfully OH and I were speaking by this time. Well he never stopped but I did so I figured better get my act together and not miss the walk.

Saw the pool, which is lovely. There are rebuilding and there will be two more by next year which will be lovely for the ladies after us. There had been a pool birth just that morning. Asked loads of questions but found they wont let you labour/birth in the pool if your BP is high. :growlmad: Annoyed me slightly, as my view is if isnt high enough to treat then why prevent me from having the birth I want.

There is also no place to accomodation anyone bringing their own pool in, so thats out.

So, am doing everything in my power to chill now works finished, and I love pottering around the garden in the sun and the boys room in the attic is moving forward thanks to OHs sudden burst of energy.


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut you have my sympathies, theres been quite a few days when ive felt so pissed off, irritable and then because of this tearful, today has been a one of where i havent felt it!.
As for the charity shops, never thought of chester but i bet your right, i imagined towns like knutsford or wimslow to have some good charity shops(or are they too good a place fo a charity shop???)

As for our anniversary, any ideas i can present? to take up all of a saturday, but something a 39+week pregnant lady can manage(assuming i will still be).

I cant remember who said they got burnt today, but Dh has gone and burnt his shoulders while mowing the lawn. ive been going brown these last few days and only sat out in the sun for maybe 25 mins before moving under the brolly and even ive got a little tiny tinge of red, sun must have been super strong. We had a fry up alfresco for tea, im a bit warm, and a bit floppy now and about to have a shower.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm afraid I'm idealess. I struggle to do anything each day do can't imagine something nice that would be manageable!

I've felt teary too. I might cry later, let off a bit of steam.

I doubt Knutsford has charity shops! If they do they'll be full of Laura Ashley or similar.

Sorry about the pool issues loopy but glad you and your OH are friends again. Everyone seems to have OH issues nearly, it must be a late preg thing.


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut :hugs::hugs:, missed your post. Sorry you are having a pissed off unfruitful day and boy is being difficult. 

Re charity shops - I got some really nice things at my moms local one in Leeds. Mainly Next stuff, really quite cute. Got some newborn stuff so I wont feel too bad if he doesnt fit them, only paid £1 for 6 items.

Other news - we had twins arrive in our family on Sat. Natural delivery (albeit induced as waters had gone) but no instrumental delivery or section. All is well with mum and babes :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

a nicewalk, and a meal, maybe see if some where reasonably local has a concert or show on.


----------



## molly85

ohh my cousin lives near runcorn not sure what Halton Lea is like and that sort of area. I know she's managed to get a lot of good toys there


----------



## loopylollipop

All I did over fri and sat was cry PB. I felt alot better for it. I just felt so useless, like I was being criticised for every little thing. In the end I was like ' do you actually even like me???'

I think it has been a combination of me being overly sensitive and him being increasingly stressed with everything and speaking without thinking and inadvertently saying some things I found very hurtful. 

I think you are right, its a late pregnancy thing!


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, thanks for the idea, but i will be told that a walk can be done the the afternoon and tea later, not gona fill a whole saturday:shrug:. I dont think im going to be able to manage anything that fills a whole saturday up, he may as well spend it with his mother, ..hope they have a lovely time (her days are numbered!!!!!!!!!).

Peanut, wow, imagine that, charity shops filled with laura ashley!lol.
Have a good cry, ive had a few lately and at 3.30 this morning after the pain and fourth loo trip, when i saw DH had rolled onto my side of the bed i sat on the side and had a few tears roll down my cheeks, then i went up to the couch with the blanket. but i have had some howlers after feeling so very fed up.:nope:


----------



## molly85

in that case in the morning you shall have a spa treatment will he fiddles with his mother (take that however you want lol). then a walk and some food but lunch is nicer than tea.


----------



## PeanutBean

What about a day trip to bodnant gardens. Bit if a walk, bit of a sit, nice lunch there...

My girl is doing the best practice breathing and her back is clearly in just the right place slightly left of the middle. Come on girl, I see you breathing, time to try it out for real!


----------



## molly85

come on little girl, how will i know when abby gives this a bash or do you have to be reasonably slim to see it?


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't know if it makes a difference how big mum's tum is. I have plenty of fat on my tum though. It's just clearly breathing. I didn't see it until quite recently, I think because she is always round the side so I can only see when she's at the front. It's like with the hiccups, it's obvious what it is if you see it but of course it's much more gentle so you won't feel it usually. All that said Byron's was really fast and I kind of didn't believe that was what it was til he came out and did breathe that fast! My girl's is a little slower.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave:

:hug: peanut sorry its been a crap day ..... hope tomorrow is a better one :kiss:

madcat I would def tell your DH he is NOT to spend next Saturday with his MIL even if you guys dont go out or whatever if your not up to it :thumbup: That woman needs to stand on her own two feet and well she drives am sure she can manage the supermarket alone .... call it prep for whats to come :winkwink:

Loopy glad you made up with your OH and :happydance: for doing the stork walk :thumbup:

I havent really done charity shops mainly because my local ones are in the centre of Leeds but my sister who expecting her little man in August has been doing the rounds and picked up some ace stuff :thumbup: My nana has handed me some great stuff from charity shops though bless her :)

Well am a bit :hissy: at DH.....I was talking with the guy from next door our boys were playing together and DH decides to top up the oil and windscreen wash/water in car etc. Now I dont know much about cars and such but the idiot has only gone and topped up the steering wheel bit with oil which he was suppose to put in the other oil well :dohh: Sorry as I say I dont know much about cars.....so he rang our nephew whos a mechanic for BMW because we gathered this was a BIG mistake but didnt know how big :shrug: Our nephew told us not to turn on the engine or the car would be fooked big time and to drain it....DH has done this but then proceeded to turn into an ogre right infront of our neighbour telling me in the most demanding way I had better cancel any plans I had for tomorrow because I HAD to go get stuff to repair the car :hissy: Firstly I know not a thing about cars and secondly heavily pregnant what the heck does he think I can go carting about in order to mend his mistake...I was not impressed and very embarassed at the way in which he spoke to me...I mean if you want me to do something ask me and I will be happy to do my best but who the heck he thought he was speaking to me like that heavens knows :sad1: Then he was back on the phone to our nephew who I could hear was laughing at him and he then proceeded to say well `she was chelping at me so thats why I made the mistake` I was livid I was infact speaking to our neighbour and never said a bloody word to him entirely his own mistake....but yeah blame it on me like everything bloody else...needless to say we have had words again .... am thinking if he carries on like this we might not even be together when Charlie arrives...I am right out bloody fed up!


----------



## gilz82

Evening ladies :wave:

Went back to see Noah this afternoon, he's still off his cpap breathing tube so hopefully he'll have managed to keep it off by the time we phone after the shift change at 8pm

Below are some pictures of my little guy, he's gotten a little skinnier, not sure how much weight he's lost as he doesn't get weighed again til the morning, but I know that's normal for all new-borns and even more weight is lost in premature babies. 

Think I must have cried about a gallons worth of tears today seriously hope these baby blues aren't going to last much longer as I'm sure my OH thinks I'm nuts. 

With daddy's hand
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/fef4cc1e.jpg

And again
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/98c397a8.jpg

Sleeping
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/d946f002.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/2231c26c.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/21cb36da.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly...men can be such twats. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Just let it all out gilz. You've been through so much. He's a little beauty. :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut am not sure I have seen this practice breathing :shrug: I have noticed Charlie having what seems to be some sort of seizure :dohh: where my bump shakes :shrug: could this be it I certainly didnt have this with Oliver :dohh:

Oh it seems I am an over sensitive heavily pregnant woman whos DH seems to annoy the heck out of her right now....sorry for ranting about him again Ladies :kiss:

On a nicer note Oliver gets cuter by the day and those BHs are intense this eve :)


----------



## sequeena

Madly your OH needs a bloody smack. I know he's feeling a fool for almost wrecking the car but that is in no way your fault and he should not be taking it out on you full stop :growlmad: I too would be extremely embarrassed!! I remember once me and OH were in Pets at Home and he kept asking my opinion on certain dog foods. I told him the good ones and the bad ones and he completely ignored me so in frustration I walked off. I wasn't going to have it out with him there but then he had the cheek to say some pretty nasty things to me just as another woman came down the same aisle :growlmad: I felt so small and was really fucked off!!

Gilz I am in love with your little man!! It's great he's off cpap! You're not nuts lmao I'm not surprised you're crying bucket loads at the mo!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh wow Gilz hes a little cutie pie :)

I like the `peeping` photo of him :lol:

Do cry hon it will do you the world of good :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww, what a cutie Glitz!!!! I love piccies of babies :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Peanut and Sequeena :hugs:

I just told him how unimpressed I am and it didnt take long for him to get the gist for a change...he apologised and said he was sorry :wacko: am just fed up of these run ins its like I have two children right now not one and Oliver certainly behaves better :trouble:


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, thats a good idea!, Bodnant gardens, they'll have benches there for me to sit down too, can either have lunch there or take our own, i think i might suggest that yknow,(&hope to god it doesnt bloody rain!)..:thumbup:
Also...i know what youre saying about the breathing, its not the jerky hiccups, you can see your tummy slighly raise and deflait regually cant you?, or thats what i see.

Ive just had a shower(my arms are a bit red). Went for a number one&two before getting in the shower(sorry lol:blush:), and theres a blob of blood in the loo, but i dont know if it came from number one or two lol!. and wiping neither area shows any trace of blood. Im assuming maybe i just strained a bit in which case.

Oh gilz...he looks perfect!, his nappy looks huge! lol xx


----------



## molly85

Aww gilz he looks so much like his daddy!!!! ( not that you need to be told that but he does lol)

Hes so lovely and still way bigger than my head can comprehend.

Madly do not worry your nephew will know it was him not you lol. I can imagine you will need some dort of flush and to ban your OH from sticking his head under the bonnet. He's prob dead embarassed but is never going to admit it. Matt happily lets me sort such things as he knows i would rip the pee outta him if he messed up


----------



## molly85

ohdear Madcat ispipping teh others at the post !!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I was more upset over the way he spoke to me infront of our neighbour honestly he could have asked me and I would have gone off tomorrow and tried my best but this is not the dark ages and ordering me to drop everything to pandor to him will not work and just infuriates me and hes knows that :dohh: I reckon he was trying to act all manly infront of our neighbour whos male trying to show whos boss iykwim but he best not bother...I wanted to linch him and am not violent :dohh:

This practice breathing thing I do notice my bump rising up and down ever so slightly and it even does this if I hold my breath...I guess thats Charlie then :dohh: I always put this down to `slight` movements from him :rofl: and not breathing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> ohdear Madcat ispipping teh others at the post !!!!!!!

Maybe :winkwink: but remember you 1st timers could be at it all week from first sign of labour and I am told 2nd+ babies are like shelling peas so Peanut, vbaby and me could in theory go into labour after madcat but deliver before :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh isnt it exciting....I dont mind whos next I just want to meet more babies :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: Gilz he is a beaut!! Have a good cry if you need to hun, it will do you the world of good.

Well this afternoon I decided to sit outside and read a book and I have burnt my face and chest :dohh: It doesn't hurt so I will just have to make sure I put some cream on it before I go to bed later.

DH dropped off my Avon order which is a lovely elasticated pant and cardigan set and it fits perfectly over my bump, the waist band on the pants are like maternity pants so I am really happy with those!

Also got a bracelet that says hope on the T bar and a weekender bag aswell. I only got the bag because I like the pattern on the bag lol - Stupid purchase really but I couldn't resist.

Bump is looking on the rather large side at the moment and this morning Jake decided to show me a foot! I could actually see it! It was crazy! It hurt but it was so cute :cloud9:

Going to make myself a jacket potato in a minute with butter and colslaw! my mouth is watering just writing about it!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Im not getting any hopes up, i know im more likely to go over, plus im not sure "where" exactly it came from.


----------



## molly85

men still 500 years behind. i was told i was exposing to much flesh earlier grrr


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz he is just amazing isnt he! so so gorgeous and looks like he is doing really well! absolutely fantastic photos! 

dont worry about the crying hun it is totally normal all those hormones plus all that worry you are going through with noah and just wanting to get him home with you! you have been through so much it will take a little while for the hormones to settle down no doubt!

ah cant wait to meet the next baby! come on you lot get those curries down you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so how bizare is this one :rofl:

My little man will be called Charlie William and my sister has decided to call her little man Harry :dohh:

So we will have a Charlie William and Harry :rofl: no certain middle name for him yet :wacko:

DH is still wavering on calling him William but thats too much William and Harry :rofl:


----------



## molly85

henry? phillip? henry is prince harrys real name


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ohhhhhhhhhh didnt know henry was harrys actual name :dohh: just thought it was hilarious especially since Charlie is due the day of the royal wedding according to my scan :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Keep an eye out Madcat, you never know! Glad you like the idea of bodnant. I had to spend our trip there in the car with the dog but hopefully I'll get to see it sometime in the future.

Madly every man has done something like that and every one deserves not to be allowed to live it down for some time. :grr:

Exciting kicking sofie!

Well I'm lying down while boy has bath. Had so much discomfort but not entirely certain some of it isn't trapped wind! :blush::lol:

And yes I think you've all got the practice breathing down! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

We had a toff of our degree course called Henry but Harry. I have never been able to understand how one is supposed to be short for the other!


----------



## molly85

I just thought it was so he didn't get more attention than his brother. though he does live up to Henry the 8th more than his brother


----------



## sequeena

Here's a more mundane rant...

I'VE STILL NOT HAD MY DAMN ROAST!!

OH is now tinkering with his computer, bleeeeh!


----------



## molly85

just serve it sequeena if he gets his cold so be it. I run a policy that I do not cook food to be served cold so plate it if it goes cold the dog gets it. I have used this on my father and matt and you would not believe how fast they move when it looks like the dogs going to get it. 

Prince Henry Charles Albert David (always known as Prince Harry) not sure why he is Harry at the moment


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> just serve it sequeena if he gets his cold so be it. I run a policy that I do not cook food to be served cold so plate it if it goes cold the dog gets it. I have used this on my father and matt and you would not believe how fast they move when it looks like the dogs going to get it.
> 
> Prince Henry Charles Albert David (always known as Prince Harry) not sure why he is Harry at the moment

I'll wait ... but only because his roasties are the best :blush:


----------



## molly85

will they be any good over done? 
I am terribly strict but it makes me sad good food going dodgy, plus i generally want my food when its ready


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> will they be any good over done?
> I am terribly strict but it makes me sad good food going dodgy, plus i generally want my food when its ready

The meat is already cooked so just have to do the other bits... and I think we have movement from him! :dance:


----------



## molly85

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just had my jacket potato and colslaw and yes I am going to have another one!!

:blush:


----------



## molly85

lol i am thinking on pudding


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am thinking I should move my arse and do my cheesy nachos with sour cream nom nom followed by choc cream cake :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: double post!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MADLYTTC said:


> I am thinking I should move my arse and do my cheesy nachos with sour cream nom nom followed by choc cream cake :winkwink:

Mmmmm that sounds delish!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

oh sounds nice i want strawberrys and you know I dnt have any lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have strawberrys :winkwink:

I love my nachos I get the dorito type extra spesh ones from asda and put them on a plate and pour grated cheese over them (whatever takes your fancy!) pop in oven for 5mins and the cheese melts and they crisp over and then pour over sour cream yummy yummy yummy :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Evening everyone!

Wow I had a lot of pages to catch up on, I thought someone must be in labour but no, your just chatterboxes!

Gilz lovely pics of your little boy I love the ones of him sleeping all curled up so cute!

Madly sorry your OH is bein a prick again, it must be something in the air I'm sure! 

I've made up with Matt now. I went shopping with a good friend who I met off here actually and bought some nice bits and bobs for all 4 of us (wow that sounds weird!) DH has sorted out James room, put the cot in new babys room and the crib in ours! It seems very real seeing it in there lol. 

I felt a bit emotional putting james in his new bed tonight, he's not my baby anymore :-(

Good news, next week is my last week at work :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have cookies :)


----------



## molly85

Yay brilliant news on last day of work Pink. how long were you back for in the end?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for impending mat leave pink and a productive shopping trip :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies!

I went bk middle of November so 5 months! Not to bad eh!!


----------



## molly85

lol pretty good did you arrive back with you mat application in hand?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm thinking that strategy might be the only way we will be able to afford a third child. I intend to do some sums after the baby comes and things settle a little.


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha well I had my 12 week scan the week I went bk in fact the first day so I told them then!


----------



## molly85

hehe. ph god peanut thats what I was thinking for number 2 can you imagine their faces?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Side note: MY RIBS HURT! Little stinker is back wedged under my right ribs.


----------



## pinkclaire

I was so nervous when I had to tell them!!


----------



## molly85

I was this time round as I really never expected it to be that month I was expecting it to be later so would have got my full mat leave


----------



## molly85

i was employed in july i think or june


----------



## pinkclaire

Does that not get you mat leave then? Thought as long as you started two weeks before you conceived you qualified? Or has it changed?

I remember looking up with James as I only started work for them in april and got my BFP end of May!


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz thanks for the piccies your boy is so beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah you basically need to be in post from your lmp but maybe Molly has occupational pay on top of the statutory. Often that requires being there a year or two or however long.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh gotcha! I see what you mean now :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh that reminds me I need to apply for my MA. Boy have I been slack.

Does anybody know if they will issue duplicate MATB forms?


----------



## PeanutBean

No idea loopy. We photocopied mine for DH's paternity leave application. I guess ask the mw? Or ask your employer to send you a copy. Do you not get maternity pay?


----------



## molly85

i should thinkthey would loopy. peanut has it right its a good deal if i had waited long enough lol


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> No idea loopy. We photocopied mine for DH's paternity leave application. I guess ask the mw? Or ask your employer to send you a copy. Do you not get maternity pay?

Because I swapped jobs before the 11th week prior to EDD it messes things up a bit as it is classed as a break in employment. I get occupational mat leave and then have to claim for MA myself.

I keep forgetting to ask my mw for another form. I sent my other in to Yorkshire Deanery. It will prob take forever to get back so just thought it would be easier to get a duplicate if I can.


----------



## loopylollipop

My boy is currently kicking the beejeesus out of my VJ. Holy crap feel like am going to pee my pants constantly. Nice.:blush:


----------



## molly85

lol loopy i have a head doing that little sod. It's worse ifI stand up.

My MW forgot she had actually done mine I have no faithin that woman


----------



## loopylollipop

Mine never gave me one. She never mentioned it and I kept forgetting.

In the end I asked one on the antenatal unit about it whilst I was there for my BP checking. She did me one then and there.

Lol Molly, I guess it not just the feet that cause this problem!

never been incontinent before, and dont want to start now!


----------



## sequeena

Just had my roast woo!! I can feel it sitting next to my ribs... weird.


----------



## molly85

i haven't reeched that stage but i have never had a good bladder so pregnancy hasn't made much difference til i get walloped


----------



## gilz82

Morning :hugs:

I has a reasonable night in my own bed, kept waking up panicking about Noah though. 

I need to ask a question of the girls who already have babies. With the baby blues is guilt a natural emotion cos thats all I feel like right now. I feel guilty Noah was so early and is in NICU, I feel guilty Marc missed his son being born and I feel guilty that I basically ruined this whole experience for us as a family.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm afraid Gilz that guilt is something mums feel all the time and yes it can be a common feature of the blues. But that doesn't make it rational, reasonable or fair on the mum. Remember this isn't your fault, it's just one of those things. You knew there would be risks involved with pregnancy, yes, but Noah wouldn't be here at all had you not wanted him so much and that's the important thing. It's a hard start to life for him and for you as a mum but he will grow and develop and be just fine.

The blues aren't very rational but they do soon pass. If you carry on feeling very unhappy and guilty you really should talk to someone in case pnd develops. Pnd is more common for mums who have had sections or traumatic deliveries. You've had much more to contend with than most new mums and that might take its toll. It's important that you talk with someone sooner rather than later to support you with your feelings. Please tell this to Marc too or show him so that he is prepared to notice if you are not improving.

Lots and lots of big hugs to you all. It's bloody hard being a new mum at the best of times. You are and have been handling all this amazingly! You should be feeling very proud, not guilty at all.


----------



## pinkclaire

I was about to say the same as Peanut Gilz. Guilt is something you feel from now on. Probably not as strongly as those first few weeks but its always there. A HV said to me once, here is your baby, and here is your bag of guilt. 

If you find this overwelming feeling is carrying on speak to your midwife hun and let her know. Its really common and I am sure she will reassure you.

You should be so proud of yourself, you did so well with all the complications you've had did you ever think you would make it to 34 weeks? Plus Marc knew the risks when he went back to work. You cant feel guilty you did whats best for your son and that is the most important thing you'll ever do :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Gilz:hugs: you should be right proud of yourself that you managed to keep little Noah as safe as you did to this stage, you did a tremdous job in the circumstances!:hugs:

Well,i gave up on ever trying to sleep at 4am, and went to the couch with my blanket, and amazingly i slept then till 6am, put the tele on and nodded off again till 9 am!!!!!:happydance: WOW!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think I had two round of four hours last night which is a record for me too. I don't even know why I wake. I don't need a pee or anything. At 2am I felt like I had been roused from the very deepest sleep. :shrug:

I don't know what to do today. I'm going to have a bath and I have to walk the dog but other than that... Watching Middlemarch right now, in bed.


----------



## madcatwoman

I think i was most impressed with the 6am-9am sleep i had, i was well pleased!!:haha: I dont like going to the couch, would prefer my own bed with DH, but it does put me out of my painful misery!.

Ive just had croissants and dropped butter all down my bump, what a mess.

Im thinking of going to town for a few bits and bobs this morning, im usually more mobile in the mornings than in the afternoons


----------



## PeanutBean

I dropped toothpaste all down my nightie.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I dropped toothpaste all down my nightie.

:haha:, oh that happened too this morning, but i managed to sponge it out without too much mess, but then the butter happened and thats that, gona have to look for anew top in a mo!





when are we going to have our babies??, does anyone know,anyone got a crystal ball, my ticker says 10 days to go but really, thats telling me nothing, it could say 10months!. i would just like to know thats all, any ideas! lol???


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh croissants, that sounds like a great idea I am jealous! I'm going through one of those cant stop eating phases!

Glad you all had good night sleeps. I had a pretty good night as well. Me and DH attempted to watch a film last night I was asleep within 10 mins! Oh I cant wait to be able to spend some time with him without falling asleep, know it wont be a while but still cant wait!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Madcat what have we told you about relaxing :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Pinkclaire, when we put a film on of an evening sometimes DH lets me choose, so i choose one and he says "youre not going to sleep through it are?, cos we might as well put something else on if you are!":wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

We rarely watch anything in the evening as I never have the stamina even to be downstairs!

I'm thinking of doing some hypno and having a nap already. Feeling really tired now.


----------



## pinkclaire

haha, I really didnt want to watch this one but knew I would be asleep within seconds so didnt argue for once! Although I dont think he watched it all either, we're both rubbish!

OT but I've decided today what I am going to do. As in my plan for work. As I have this chemistry degree I worked really hard for I've decided I definitely want to do teaching. I can do it part time, but I need to do my PGCE year which is full time and a lot of work. So I am going to wait until both kids are at school. Its only 4 years not long really is it! 

In the mean time, once matt is back from afgan, I'm going to try and get a TA position in a local school a few hours a week. James will qualify for his free nursery place (if they are still doing it by then!) and I only have to pay for one in nursery. Its silly because I felt so guilty about James going to nursery, but its been so good for him I feel guilty I wont be putting this little lady in! You cant win! (see what I mean Gilz :winkwink:).

It just suddenly came to me today. And I feel so much happier I have a plan!


----------



## loopylollipop

Pink, sounds like a great plan. I plan to finish my training in 2016:thumbup: !!

I imagine teaching would be rewarding, and flexible with the children.

Gilz :hugs::hugs:

I guess I was only going to say what the others have said. Guilt, and worry, is a huge part of being a mum. Over the last 16 years I have beaten myself up sooooo much and agonised over decisions I have made and things that have happened. And alot of these were my own decisions, not enforced on you like yours.

Noah wouldnt be here at all if it wasnt for you and your tenacity, and guts to take on the risks of a potentially v.v.risky pregnancy. You are both alive and well, and can look forward to a wonderful future together. 

Talk to people, your OH, family, friends, GP. It is imperative you share your feelings. It is likely this will pass, as it is all so new and it is likely to be prolonged due to the fact you are both still separated. But as PB says, others need to know how you feel as they need to be able to support you and recognise if things start to slip, as you may not see this in yourself and you may need extra support. The staff on NICU should also be able to offer you support to - use their expertise.

Take care hun :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think we need to get bibs for you ladies and not for the LOs! :rofl:

:hugs: Glitz


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I think we need to get bibs for you ladies and not for the LOs! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: Glitz

Ozzie, at tea time i sit there with a long strip of paper towel from my neck down over my bump,the amount of food that goes flying down it is disgraceful!


----------



## pinkclaire

Matcat my nan does that :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Matcat my nan does that :haha:

Oh the dignity!:cry: its either that or i go out and buy a pelican bib!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well a reasonable nights sleep here too :happydance: still lots of achy stretching/cramping :blush: and the BHs were well on form last night but nothing else so far :dohh: Its well overcast here today so I reckon :rain: and no Sun blah blah blah....not too cold though so I have all windows open :) Oliver is at home because DH couldnt take him to MILs cause he buggered our car so hes going tomorrow morning before DH goes to work and hes staying overnight and will be home Wednesday tea time :happydance: I will miss him no doubt but what a lovely break this week for me :winkwink: Thursday I have MW and Friday I have a play date booked and that about sums up our week....its `my` EDD on Saturday so we will see :dohh:

Pink sounds like a plan :thumbup:

madcat I want croissants :hissy: infact greggs choc au lait ones nom nom nom 

Gilz hon I cant really add anything that the other Grads havent already said except please do talk plenty and let everyone close to you know how you feel....talk with the MWs on scbu they are really good and your own MW if you see her and your HV :thumbup: Dont bottle how you are feeling up which was what I did and thats when things escalated :sad1: a bit of a cliche but the saying `its good to talk` comes to mind :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well that was the shortest nap ever, thanks dog. Some s&v mccoys to properly wake me up.

Pink have you looked at the OU? You can do the training over three years, fees paid (assuming you're doing secondary science) and a pretty decent bursary.


----------



## pinkclaire

I have PB, but you have to have a school who will sponser you to do the in school parts. I will have a look at it again in depth though thanks for reminding me!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girlies!!!

Gilz,I can only echo what the others have already said.You have done so amazingly to stay pregnant til 34wks,you are already a fantastic mam.
Everything else like marc missing the birth was completely out of your control,it was nobodys fault,just something that happened that couldn't be helped.
Noah is a very lucky boy to have you as a mam,and motherhood is the hardest job in the world,its made even harder for you now but you will get through it and have Noah home with you soon.As the girls have said don't bottle up how you're feeling.xxxxx

Sounds like a great plan pink,wish I had 1 of them!!

Ooh madcat,wonder where the blood came from??!!

All quiet here.Had my friend and her lil boy here for the morning.Gonna do a little housework and relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad: I dont feel alive:growlmad:

i havent done anything all day, i dont want to do anything and havent got the energy even if i want to, i dont think im here today, i must be somewhere else. i said i was going to go out and buy a bar of chocolate an hour ago,i still havent moved!:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Unless they've changed the rules recently they find you a partner school. Even so it shouldn't be hard to get one. I did the student associate scheme and got my own school in Northumberland. Had I not relocated they were happy to take me for my placements too.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat me too. I'm just out the bath and am scoffing mini eggs because I can't be arsed to go downstairs to get some lunch. I need to write some birthday cards to post to Australia too. Bah. And the rain came late which probably means it'll still be raining when I have to walk the dog.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat me too. I'm just out the bath and am scoffing mini eggs because I can't be arsed to go downstairs to get some lunch. I need to write some birthday cards to post to Australia too. Bah. And the rain came late which probably means it'll still be raining when I have to walk the dog.

makes you feel so lazy and slobish doesnt it, then DH gets home and asks what ive done today, and actually, all i can say is "nothing, absolutely nothing!"


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks PB I'll have another look into it!

I am definitely ready for lazy days! ONly two more work days after today wahoo!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's exciting pink! Are you doing anything with work mates when you finish? Do they know you're not going back?

Oh Madcat I feel horrible. I've not even had lunch yet and I feel like getting back into bed. I have ironing to do and clean pots to put away. The dog to walk. Cards to write and a trip to the post office and I need to get a 9V battery spare for the TENS. I'm a waste of space!


----------



## vbaby3

Girls,you're almost 39wk


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah single figures tomorrow, not that it means anything...


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm going to go to lunch with a couple of girls on my last day but thats about it. My work is a bit crap with stuff like that!

I have so much planned to do though, its going to be go go go I must make sure I do relax! The thought of three days a week without James to do stuff seems to good to be true! I have reduced his hours to 9-3 though, he doesnt need to go 8-6 anymore! I am quite happy about that it feels like a nice compromise!


----------



## pinkclaire

Meant to ask, has anyone got their Tax credit renewal form yet?


----------



## vbaby3

oh my god,single figures tomorrrow,and the nxt day for me!
Dh is at training day 5 hrs away today,he will be back tonight.I'll be happy once today is over!
And don't feel useless,if you can't do nothing when you're 39wks preg then when can you do nothing!!

Is there a time limit on your home birth peanut?
I know you needed to get to 37wks,if you went past 42 wks would you not be allowed?


----------



## PeanutBean

Well vbaby they can't refuse to attend me but there might be a fight about it!

Pink I haven't and I need to ring them as ours have dropped from £300 to £30 so I need to give them our income for this year. They were updating their systems when I phoned last. :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

girls - I echo Vbaby! If you cant chill and do nothing at 39 weeks - when can you? Your bodies are telling you to relax and save energy for the big B-day.

I have been a little more productive. I have done the washing up, some ironing and the banana bread is in the oven:thumbup: I love not working :cloud9:

I wish I wasnt so old and had met my OH ten years ago. I would have loads more babies :winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm so bored though v. I feel gross and know it would be better for doing something but I seem to be stuck to the bed in my dressing gown.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jake has found a comfy spot and I now have a foot making my bump stick out at the side lol.

Wouldn't mind but it hurts lol!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Peanut just noticed your location is Greater Manchester! I live in Manchester too!

How weird!

:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

There are lots of us! :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Hey girls not been up long and showered.

Gilz I know I'm not a mum yet but depression and generally feeling miserable is something I can deffinatly relate to. Telling people deffinatly helps they can atleast keep an eye on you.(this is why staff at work don't know). So hugs and tell us all about it so we can support you. Soon enough he will be home and you will feel guilty over some more "normal" like going from moses basket to cot and sending him to nursery when you work.

Pink OU looks fab once my life is in order again and I finish my NVQ3( when ever that is) I plan to do my degree in health and social care as I love nurseing but am not 100% sure it's what I want to do so once I have done that I can do most causes post graduate. and you never know work might fund it.hmmmmmmm.

And for my Lazy girls welcome to my world. the fact I was in bed til 1pm says it all I started out on the sofa so had 4 hours uninterupted comfyness then went to bed with matt who sleep talks ( somethings on his mind obviously) and its all firm. I have had my brekky so now need to dress!!!!! and iron his shirts if I do them all I no longer have to look at teh sodding things. then there is washing up. I am sure it breeds. crisps sound soooo yummy have to see if we have any change about.

ANy one know why this young lady is out to stop me moving everything hurts and uses way to much energy.


----------



## pinkclaire

I am worried that they will just stop my payment and I really rely on them at the moment for the next couple of months. 

Loopy I thought I loved not working to start with, but when I returned I realised how much I missed my independence! Thats why I need a plan this time.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh thats good peanut,was just thinking about you,would be awful to go overdue and then feel you were racing against the clock so you could still have your homebirth.
I'm sure you won't still be preg at 42 wks though!


----------



## PeanutBean

No I don't think I will be either but I suppose you never know! I do feel this is confirming that Byron really wasn't ready and my waters going was a mechanical thing. The homebirth after 42 weeks thing will be mostly about fighting induction which of course can't be done at home. Or at least I assume not...I suppose I could have a pessary and stay home maybe... But I don't intend to be induced at 42 weeks anyway, subject to scan results.

Pink just ring them. I got a statement but I don't know whether that's because I rang them to discuss options for this year or because they were sending them out anyway. I seem to recall from year that the forms don't come for ages and then all it asks is what your income was and what you think it will be. It's not like the initial application forms.


----------



## pinkclaire

I did call them for a quote before the budget changes were inforced. I did the calculator on HMRC to see if I'm affected by the changes and I dont think I am. I am just a worry wort when it comes to money!

I am one of those people who has a spreadsheet with all my payments on and my running balance and I add things everytime I spend money haha!


----------



## molly85

OMG claire your organised I have a spread sheet but it depresses me. it's set up to tell mehow much money we won't have whne I am on full SMP


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> I am worried that they will just stop my payment and I really rely on them at the moment for the next couple of months.
> 
> Loopy I thought I loved not working to start with, but when I returned I realised how much I missed my independence! Thats why I need a plan this time.

I am just enjoying it to the full, because I know it is going to go really fast once my boy is here. Going back in Feb part-time as a job share hopefully. I will be happy once back, as I love my job but right now it is lovely looking after me and not others :cloud9:


----------



## pinkclaire

Definitely Loopy! Enjoy it while you can it is lovely. I loved my mat leave with James, We did so many nice things, I hope I can do the same for this baby!

Molly thats what comes of working in accounts!


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut, maybe you could just lie in bed, not move and listen to some hypnobirthing? At least that way you will feel you have done something positive?

Have been checking out some hypnobirthing books/CDs myself and watching some hynobirthing videos on youtube. 

Thinking positive thoughts about my blood pressure.

Cant wait for this banana bread to come out of oven. Smells devine.


----------



## molly85

yuck is all i can say. 

you wouldn't believe matts done soem accounting course he leaves it all up to me

Aww molly is laid by our glass door sun shining through and her paws were in the air chin stretched out. she is a real sun worshiper lol. i want to go pick her up and cuddle her but that would be mean as she is so settled.


----------



## madcatwoman

I finally got myself to tesco. A bit worrying though, tesco is in the same direction as our hospital, there are 2 routes there and both routes there have had/having long term roadworks, the roads are perminantely gridlocked these days, took me 35 mins to do a 5 min journey.

i recycled our plastic, bought some more squash,milkyway and mini egss, ive nearly finished the lot, but oh god, i felt like i was a zombie wandering around, i must have a perminant glazzed looked on my face.

Peanut, ive had one grill to wash , one pot, and a dishwasher to empty,i managed to empty the dish washer at about 12midday but havent managed to wash anything up. Im only capable of eating so it seems!

Ive got my MW tomorrow PM. I feel like asking her when she can do a sweep, i dont like internals- is this a stupid thing to ask for?.


----------



## molly85

eatting is good. i am still in my towel I haven't moved and it's not like i had alot planned. Somuch pain oooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats rediculous Madcat! Just keep that in mind when your thinking about going. You should be fine as most 1st labours are quite long!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh I haven't moved from my bed only to go and pee and get my stash of chocolate!

My bed is far to comfy today :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

I am soooo jealous!


----------



## pinkclaire

PS I know everyone says it but make the most of it it really doesnt happen once your a mum!


----------



## molly85

i figured that so am. lol. I like to think i will have inspiration to move when I am a mum


----------



## pinkclaire

Its not inspiration, your forced to :haha: !


----------



## molly85

hmmmmm, i was putting a positive spin on it. why is abby making me hurt so much?
i can't actually move without there being pain in my pelvis some where


----------



## madcatwoman

She must be lying awkwardly on your pelvis molly, is all i can think of!.:shrug:

my wedding ring has started to get a bit tight these last few days.is there any reason why id be asked to remove jewellery in labour?(id take it off now if that was the case rather than risk a saw to my one little slice of Tiffany!)


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,you could ask for a sweep,no harm in asking,but I have a feeling they won't give you 1 til your actually 40wks.I could be wrong,but thats policy here anyway.
I took my rings off about 2 wks ago,they were getting a bit tight.
If you did need an emergency section you would have to remove jewellry and nail varnish.
When I was in labour with shay I had to take out my tongue ring and remove my nail varnish as a precaution as my bp was so high,in case they had to rush me to theatre for a section


----------



## madcatwoman

I better take my ring off then, id be devestated if it had to be cut or something.

My friend in cornwall was offered a sweep at 39weeks but conditions were 'unfavourable'-until 41 weeks, so she said no harm in asking.
Im probably very niave as to how painful this might be however, but its something ive been thinking about.


----------



## molly85

they tape wedding rings but i'd remove it my engagment rings been off for over 2 weeks. i have a chain with it on but don't wearit much as my hair catches in it. i retain fluid like you wouldn't believe. mmmmm toast and proper salted butter


----------



## madcatwoman

its only been since the weather has warmed up a bit that my finger has swollen:growlmad:, i'll feel weird without my wedding ring!


----------



## molly85

i'm going to ask mad cat purley as the pain is getting stupid I'm almost sofa bound. i just ran the sink for washing up and was practically in tears


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> i'm going to ask mad cat purley as the pain is getting stupid I'm almost sofa bound. i just ran the sink for washing up and was practically in tears

well this is like me in the nights, every night for the past 3 months, its driving me to wanting to ask for one.

well,the ring is off, took cold soapy water to do the trick.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly I am really uncomfortable right now. Being proper bashed around, then theirs the stabs to my cervix, or a kick in my ribs. Then theres the swishing of what must be hands across my tummy. Ouch!

And there was me hoping I wouldnt have such a active baby this time!


----------



## molly85

ohhh you def needed that off then. I have had sausage finger for some time and I love my ring daft great sparkly thing. yup I was ok at night but I can feel how dodgy my pelvis now is. Justy checked out how much is left to pay on my loan and its a stupid amount but we can't be without the money yet such a shame we would be £40 better off a month.


----------



## molly85

so much I want to do and it's just crippling and it's not like I can take a pain killer to stop it as I'm not causing it lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Applied for benefits this morning. They need a few more payslips from DH and proof of my NI number as well as hospital appointment forms so they can backdate the benefit. I hope we get something. The stress of all this is really wearing on me and I still just want to cry. Can I go to sleep and wake up when times are better?


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Molly it sounds like you are really suffering :cry: poor you :hugs:

with you ladies on the swollen digits. I have kept all rings off for last couple of weeks. My legs also feel very heavy, and lower legs a bit swollen. However it could just all be fat :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi big hugs to you too :hugs::hugs: All these struggles are the last thing you need at this time :kiss:


----------



## molly85

ozzie your nearly done now the forms are in get thepaper work tonight then potterit down tomorrow and they can sort you out.

Loopy your prob a water hog like me if it's not unddr your skin your peeiing it out lol.

I really do need to move matt will be up in a minute but i like my sofa wayyyy to much. it's been a great comfort to me


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie I completely sympathise, its awful I've been there and its totally crap. Even now we are trying to get bk on our feet now OH is back in the army things still keep creeping up! We have been asked to pay back nearly £400 of our Housing benefit from last year which I cant believe. They hardly paid us anything as it was, we gave them all the right details, if they over paid us it should be there fault! Oh and also they want us to pay within 7 days! This country is rediculous when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:

Pink - I phoned tax credits (glad you reminded me) and it was a bit complicated but got our income all sorted for this year. It's literally half last year's so hopefully the award will look plenty fine when we get it.

Madcat - good you took your ring off it it took soap. I never needed to last preg but this warm weather had my ring off yesterday. It's back on today but better safe than sorry. On the sweep front, my Mw said they offer one at 40+6. I agree there is little point yet as it's questionable how much they actually do but pretty certain they do nothing if it's too soon and sadly it likely still is! More importantly though, you should be minimising internals because of GBS so I wouldn't ask on that basis alone. But of course it's up to you!

On the money thing, I have an ancient version of Microsoft Money that I use to track bills and things. The predicted account balance is always so far off reality it's unreal! It's useful to have all the money stuff under one roof, though other than keeping things updated I don't tend to need it to much. I don't do a budget. We get money in, we spend what we have to. That's my way of budgeting!

So I have walked the dog and eaten lunch. I have paid the TV licence and run tax credits. I need to write cards and call into the post office on the way to get the boy. I also need to do some online shopping! You wouldn't believe how much I'm putting it off! :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, Molly, she's going to send us out a letter with exactly what they need and then it takes 14 days to process. I honestly don't know what we'll do if they reject us. Our income is under £10,000 a year. Does that mean we qualify and would get at least something?


----------



## molly85

16k is usually the upper limit so looks good. has you OH applied for working tax credits as you should get them. 

hmmm trying to think what else peanut is good on this.

peanut i'm just thinking it would be nice to be able to move. purley as it makes me so damn miserable. I know it's prob going to be 40 weeks + even if I had 1


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was offered a sweep at 39wks last week by my registrar at the hospital ladies :thumbup: I declined because things moved pretty good with Oliver and am hoping it will be the same again :winkwink:

As for cash....I give up still no further to knowing what my maternity payment is going to be and its been nearly 10wks since I finished work :( I was suppose to recieve it by cheque by 7th April and we are the 11th today and still no sign :wacko: The finance manager doesnt like to answer her phone it appears and my ex-boss says its her I need to speak with.....a tad peeved but trying not to let it get to me too much, a bit of an hard task considering I dont know if my bills will be paid this month or not :sad1:

Other than that I feel very peeved off in general today....I feel like I am in such a grumpy mood and despite trying to look on the bright side I cannot be arsed :dohh:I think maybe hiding away for a few weeks might be my answer :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

bloody hell madly can you go sit at her desk for when she comes in tomoroow?????

hic hic hic hic hic.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I may have to just turn up at the place as much as I dont want to....its like they dont see any urgency in paying me what I`m due....hello I have a mortgage, bills and a family to support. I didnt think I would have any further issues once it was all agreed and sorted but was of course a tad doubtful seems I was right to be so :trouble:


----------



## molly85

eugh. my bosses boss should call me tomorrow eeek


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, he will be. We just needed to get the housing benefit in ASAP cause of that council man visiting. It shows we are making an effort. I'm just worried because I did the benefit calculator and it said he wouldn't get housing or council tax benefit :wacko:


----------



## molly85

what? for a couple with someone working over 16 hours u should get it


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, I hope the calculator is just wrong then cause it only says he can get working tax credits. Craziness.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry I'm not bad on child tax credits but am no good at other benefits as I've never had them (except JSA a couple of times many years ago).

Madly your ex-work sucks! I should pop round with a debt collectors letter for them. :thumbup: Maybe take a bailiff with you.

I'm home with the boy now. I did my birthday cards and posted them to Australia; got some cash out (DH wiped us both out over the weekend); got a battery for the TENS. I want to do an order from la redoute to take advantage of an offer and get myself some treats to look forward to after the birth but I'm really struggling to find anything I like then something I did now has a discount on it which means I can't use the other discount on it iyswim. I finally did our order form pumpkin patch which is a couple of tees for Byron and a couple of bits for the girl. Also need to order Byron a new summer hat from M&S so looking to see if there's anything I'd like for me!


----------



## madcatwoman

I didnt think about the GBS side of things peanut, oh, i dont know now, well i might speak to her and mention it and see what she says. & yes, youre right if it took soapy water to take my ring off it was high time.

:cry::growlmad::nope::sad2::brat::grr: My 'fed-up'ness' is approaching me again. i feel so close but with no end in sight, you would think i was the only one to feel like it but i know im not. I didnt know the last few days or weeks could get to you this bad!.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've fallen in love with this dress:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4120GncU8mL._SX85_SH35_.jpg
It's £140. :cry: It'll be long gone and I'll have no money at all by the time I could reasonably fit it.
Can't get a good pic: https://www.marksandspencer.com/Des...sr_1_8&nodeId=545830031&sr=1-8&qid=1302543162


----------



## molly85

Madcat Iknow a lady that goes horrific close to birth (shes just had her 4th) so it's allnormal and remember if you were labrador you would be hiding away snarling if anyone came close unless it was to feed you.

Shoot peanut why do i always assume you know this stuff sowwy.

Ozzie working tax credit is what I meant better than nothing. have you applied for ESA? as your not working? it's the same as JSA and income support used to be it's all under 1 umbrella now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hate that PB when you find something you love and can't get it, lol. I have a shoe thing :haha:


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> what? for a couple with someone working over 16 hours u should get it

It depends on what you earn. My OH works over 50 hours a week and we don't get any benefits whatsoever.


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Huge hugs to all feeling sore, tired, uncomfortable and generally crap :hugs:

Just getting organised to go back to the hospital later, Noah is completely off his oxygen even in his incubator so fingers crossed it will stay that way. If it does they will move his feeding tube from his mouth to his nose. Hopefully it will mean that they can then increase the amount they are feeding him. 

He was weighed this morning and he's lost a lot of weight he's down to 4lbs 14oz so they really want to keep an eye on it to make sure he doesn't lose anymore as it's more than they'd have expected him to lose as a premature newborn. Hopefully things will get better over this week. 

I'm a bit anxious as my OH is supposed to be going away this weekend on a stag. It's been planned for a very long time and with Noah being in hospital I don't know how to ask him not to go. It'd be different if he was home with us.


----------



## sequeena

I'm sorry Noah has lost weight :( but it's great news he's off the oxygen and is in an incubator :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Sequeena Ozzie said earlier her OH was 10k a year so should pass as long as its over 16 hours a week. it's this calculator you want Ozzie https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/taxcredits/payments-entitlement/entitlement/question-how-much.htm

Peanut step away from the clothes I have done the same so many pretty things and no money.

Gilz hun hes still a goodlittle man hes just having to work now for his food, he was prob filtering all those greggs sausage rolls out so his fat intake is down.
I cannot imagine Marc would even think twice about nt going just make sure he knows,. You know what men are like for not picking up the obvious


----------



## sequeena

Ah I see :dohh: it's so confusing trying to figure out what you're entitled to and even worse trying to get it!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie does your Oh work full time? I don't think £10k is even minimum wage full time...

Oh that dress would go with my £10 wedges too. And would look great with massive rock boots. Deep sigh... Remember how I had a craving for a dress? If it weren't for milk boobs I could order and see if I'd be able to fit the top bit which is the only bit that matters but I tried on a normal top of mine yesterday and couldn't get it over my boobs at all so they are WAY bigger right now. I'm ordering a couple of cheap tops along with Byron's hat. I reckon they'll be ok once my bf has settled into a bit of a routine and it might be a while before I can squeeze into a lot of my summer tops.

I yont it. I yont the dress. :cry::hissy:


----------



## molly85

Peanut NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! remember what you are saving on a boob job lol. please don't tell me mine will get bigger I want stuff to fit lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't cause of my visa. No recourse to public funds.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH works 35 hours a week.....so maybe it's a little over £10,000. I honestly don't know.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly your boobs will get bigger. My milk came in yesterday and my boobs are now more massive than I've ever seen them in my life!! They aren't even a normal shape they are so full they are lumpy and hard!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, it's JUST over £10,000, like £10,100 that he earns in a year.


----------



## molly85

hmmm intresting. I would like to know exactly how that works but won't get into that debate


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, i just read your post. I think you are going to have to "ASK" marc not to go on this stag, the timing is awful, you need him here for support, so need him here for LO, i think youre just going to have to speak up on this one!!!.

Molly- thanks, you put my frustration back into perspective, i am that snarling dog hiding away unless someone is trying to feed me!

On another note, our manky bathroom has sprung another leak and all the manky floor tiles are starting to rise up.


----------



## molly85

you are a lovely labrador and it is not in their charector. and they are terribly good mums. would you like an easter egg to make up for the way that sounded?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> you are a lovely labrador and it is not in their charector. and they are terribly good mums. would you like an easter egg to make up for the way that sounded?

its sounded fine to me actually and made alot of sense, and although i havent been offended in any way shape or form- can i still have the easter egg?


----------



## molly85

lol nope that would involve me walking my busted pelvis round tesco lol. you would not believe i have wide hips any way


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol nope that would involve me walking my busted pelvis round tesco lol. you would not believe i have wide hips any way

oh, ok, id like to think you would walk your busted hips off in tesco if you had offended me though!


----------



## molly85

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## gilz82

Tell me the appropriate places to send them and I'll send you all Easter eggs for looking after me the past few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie the answer is clear - you need to get married!

Gilz I think you need him home. To be honest I'm surprised he is even planning on going...

Molly yes they will get bigger. About three days after the birth each one will probably be bigger than your own head. :haha: But it does settle and by 6 months when food is introduced you'll most likely soon be back nearly to normal. For some women their boobs are never the original size again (bigger or smaller) but mine went back the same. It's just not possible to judge if such a dress would fit my normal boobs and it can be so hit and miss. I hate having big boobs.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: We are married PB!


----------



## molly85

i like it til you have buy something way to big to cover them.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Tell me the appropriate places to send them and I'll send you all Easter eggs for looking after me the past few weeks :thumbup:

will mail you my address:haha::haha:

you have to tell marc though...its very innapropriate for him to be going on a stag do right now.


----------



## PeanutBean

WTF Ozzie?! Then how c


----------



## PeanutBean

WTF Ozzie?! Then how come you have visa issues?!

Don't worry about eggs and things for me Gilz, I'm scoffing enough choc for four! And there's no need to thank us all like that, that's what we're here for!


----------



## molly85

i won't eat it til x-mas if i had 1


----------



## PeanutBean

molly85 said:


> i like it til you have buy something way to big to cover them.

Boobs? Not Easter eggs? Mine are totally disproportionate so loads of tops don't fit particular triangle cross over ones. Well annoying.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, here's the breakdown, lol!

I moved here in December 2009 on a fiancee visa which lasts a max of 6 months. In that time, we had to get married (which we wanted to, of course!). In March 2010, I applied to upgrade my visa to a spousal visa (the next step) which lasts for 2 years and allows me to work, but not to get public funds (i.e. housing benefit, council tax benefit, job seekers, working tax credits, child tax credits, etc). That visa expires in March 2012 and at that time I have to either apply for an extension of my spousal visa (£500) or indefinate leave to remain or ilr (£1500). If I apply for ILR, I would be eligible at that time for any benefits that a normal UK citizen would get, but in the meantime, we're stuck.

Mini-rant: Gotta love the fucking UK Border Agency. Anyone from the EU can come in and automatically get everything from a house to benefits and here's me from the US a supposed ally of the UK and I get SQUAT.


----------



## molly85

noooo, I would usually say the bigger egg the better lol.

big boobs are good if you can find nice tops. I might just get those dress/tops you were thinking of for birth and match with jeans/ 3/4 lengths or shorts


----------



## madcatwoman

i want small boobs.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I must must must. Can't resist :holly:


----------



## molly85

hmmmmm Technically we are part of the EU. But thats more complicated than I ever thought.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> hmmmmm Technically we are part of the EU. But thats more complicated than I ever thought.

Yup, hence my dilemna. It's not as simple as everyone thinks. There are SO many stipulations surrounding it all. Does my head in sometimes :cry:


----------



## molly85

hmmm. pants what does your oH do coz that is a pants wage?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's a steward for Aramark Ltd. They SUCK majorly and shaft their employees like crazy, but he's lucky to have a job tbh.


----------



## molly85

aramark?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's a contract company. He works for them on the military base in our town, but they are not a military company.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon I think you have to get straight to the point with Mark...tell him how you feel and tell him you dont want him to go :thumbup: Is he considering still going or did you just not discuss it yet and assume he still wants to go?

I have big boobs too Ladies they were a 38HH+ when I had 8lb removed from each of them ( think of baby Noah thats approx 3 of him :shock: ) and still got well ample ones now 42DD :dohh: Gilz when my milk came in I felt like pamela anderson or jordon they were stuck on well under my chin and I was walking around a bit like a pidgeon with my chest all puffed up or thats certainly what it felt like :rofl:

Ozzie sounds like your DH is been shafted with his pay at work :trouble:

Well I had a little :cry: earlier when DH came home :wacko: Its been a bit of a crap day and Oliver has been a monkey not really bad just mischievious and up to naughty tricks which have tired me out endlessly speaking with him over stuff he knows he shouldnt be doing....Its crap when it :rain: he hates been stuck indoors and gets quickly bored so after whatever hes been busy doing hes decided hes bored and picked on poor mummy to annoy....I have spent most of day laid up on sofa feeling dreadful :sad1: When DH got home our nephew helped him sort car but whilst we were waiting for our nephew to arrive I just broke down :cry: I think the thing is I`m bored as much as anything else now...I dont fair up too well not working and I have been home everyday for the last 10wks and tbh am missing the adult interaction :( DH goes to work and am on my own all day, I have taken the odd trip out but find it way too much now walking about town or whatever so find myself staying in more and more. I have cleaned the house to an inch of its life and absolutely everything is ready for Charlie that I feel like I have hit a brick wall. Everyone works during the week and even my Mum has been busy a lately so I havent been to visit her as I usually would....I feel shut off from the outside world and mostly its due to the lack of sheer energy to do anything now. I guess am frustrated as well because I hate not been able to have my get up and go :dohh: and I think this is why I have been wanting my pregnancy to be over as soon as.....yes I want to meet my little man now but also so I can return to my olde self and have the stamina to go out and keep busy :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly hon I'm sorry you are feeling down :hugs: 

On the stag thing, we discussed it a few weeks ago when we thought Noah would come around 36 weeks I said I was still happy for him to go even though I'd have been 35 weeks. 

Obviously things are different now Noah is here and I know he wouldn't go if Noah was at home but with him being in hospital I don't know. I'm scared to raise it and I don't want to be one of those girls who say "you can't do that"


----------



## molly85

just ask him what his plans are and take it from there


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i agree just ask him what his plans are hun it may be that he is already thinking that he doesnt want to go, when leo was in hospital my ds got invited to all sorts (stupid friends of his) mostly christmas do's but he never went to any of them because HE didnt want to and was absolutely not in the mood to go let alone how i would have felt about it, if your dh says he still wants to go i would go a little medieval on his ass lol

madly if you are bored i have an entire house to pack up . . . . . i wish i hadnt start it now . . . . . . grrrrrrr . . . honestly i will send you my address lol lol lol

i know what you mean, i spent all morning out this morning with leo but it rained this afternoon so didnt go out like we had done for the past couple of weeks, within an hour of not being out i was the punch bag! he even tried to bite me which he hasnt done for such a long time, the corner had to be revisited . . . what with packing the house and being on my own the next two weeks (dh is away training for his job) i am exhausted! might have to just leave the mess just clear space to get to the kitchen and the breakfast things in the am methinks!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz talk to your DH. If you need him there for support, he'll understand :flower: Can't plan for everything :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz he probably doesn't intend or want to go. I know DH wouldn't think about it for a second. It's not like Noah doesn't need his dad or like you don't need him just because he's not at home. In many ways I bet it is much harder work him being in hospital! Talk to him. :hugs:

Goodness Madly 8lb of boob, twice!! Molly I can't wear those tops in real life, strapless is a no-no unless there is hefty corsetry. I'm a 34E normally so quite a lot of boob to my ribcage. I would love to be a D again, all bra choice stops at D.

Complicated Ozzie! I guess there's no point in applying for residency as you'll be over in the US by then. I think your OH should look for a new job! £10,792 is minimum wage for 35 hours so clearly that's what he's on! :(


----------



## molly85

damn he'd be better off doing my sort of job. not everyones cup of tea but if your a people person it's do able. 

Iwas a 38 DD so know the feeling Peanut. I wouldjust wear a strappy bra or over shoulder boulder holder. It's deffinatly a case of wait and see which isn't me lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I really thought the minimujm wage worked out higher than that. In my gap year I worked as a receptionist at a solicitors and got £8000 for a 37 hour week. I thought salaries like that were a thing of the past. God and the Tories want to get rid of it again!!


----------



## molly85

it 5.43 I think. still sucks I though it was £6 some thing by now. Check his tax to Ozzie as he maybe being emergencey taxed and check his NI


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, will do. £5.93 is min wage atm and I calculated his wages before tax. It's mental, honestly.


----------



## molly85

Couldn't face OBEM so have watched waking the dead and now glee.

ANd now I want a drink lol

beer or vodca and apple juice


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies!

Gilz your well within your right to ask him not to go. It's one time and what with your milk coming in yesterday that explains the emotions! Right now you and Noah need him and you need to explain that to him. 

Madly sorry your feeling crappy Hun. Do you have a toddler group near by you you could take Oliver to? That's what I do and it entertains James while I get a cup and a chat! I know what you mean about rainy days though James is the same if he's cooped up all day and I'm always a state by bed time as I'm shattered at the mo!

You lot with your big boobies! I've got tiny ones but they do go massive in pregnancy (well massive for me :haha:) I looked like Pamela Anderson when my milk came in last time!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I must be the odd one out, I've read about a lot of girls on here getting the blues when their milk comes in but I had then til it came in! The first three awful days then milk and feeding and everything began to slot into place.

Byron fell out of bed at 5am, god knows how, he's been whinging ever since. Day is having a nightmare trying to get him fed.

I dreamt about going into labour all night. Pretty convincing. Then I had the baby on the toilet and she was half black and it turned out I had agreed to be a surrogate mum for my friend. :( I was pretty gutted not to get a baby and the birth had been quite amazing. I could see everything from the front and first came the plug followed by baby head and no pain! :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Wow Peanut that's a vivid and quite strange dream. I won't hazard a guess as to what it means as I barely understand my thought while I'm awake right now. 

Today's variation of baby blues has moved from guilt to terror that my OH is going to decide he doesn't want Noah or I. I've never been one for letting insecurity feature in my thoughts too much but that's all I've got today :shrug: suppose I should be glad it's pushed the guilt out of the way a little.


----------



## PeanutBean

Of course he wants you both! I think you must be feeling isolated and need to talk openly with him. :hugs:

I've had other dreams of a similar vein. I think it's a detachment thing, a fear that I won't have my baby one way or another.


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz, please ask him to stay. You have been through alot, and are home alone and need his support. I am sure you will feel much better having him around x

He loves you and wants you both, he is I guess just trying to balance everything and bring home the bacon for his family. But you desperately need him now x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: Gilz

Just wanted to post my 29 Week bump picture!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all,
Gilz:hugs:
Have you spoken to oh about how you're feeling?I'm sure he will reassure you thats he loves you and Noah more than life itself.
Unfortunately guilt,and irrational thoughts are all normal for a while after giving birth,but talk to him and get your feelings out there,it will help immensely.And I would imagine he has no intention of going to the stag do,it just hasn't come up in conversation,and if he is thinking he's going,you are 100%not being a nagging girlfriend asking him not to go.
You have been to hell and back in the last few days/wks and he should be there with you.xxx

Peanut I hear you on the big boobs don't fit dresses!!
I usually have to go for empire line,If the dress is any way fitted,if it fits my boobs its too big on my hips and waist.
Even if I'm a size 14,I may have to go size 18 in a dress so it fits my boobs:cry:its such a pain in the ass.I'd be a 38f,they haven't gotten much bigger this pregnancy,it was during shays pregnancy they went from a lovely 36d to a 40f!!!and haven't really gotten smaller since,even after losing baby weight plus some more they stayed at a 38f:cry:
I would love to have my 36d boobies back,they were great!!not too big,not too small,just right!!


----------



## vbaby3

Have I mentioned that my entire fanny/crotch area feels like someone has taken to it with a baseball bat?
My pubic bone is throbbing,and my lady bits aching and stinging.
Would love to know what was going on up there!


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: Gilz, again sounds 'normal' whatever that is! I was terribly needy for a few weeks! Please speak to Mark about it though dont let it build up.

How is Noah today?

Vbaby your last post made me :rofl: I tell you whats going on, YOUR HAVING A BABY!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Man mine feel huge! Had to stop wearing liners as bit that are normally well tucked in seem to be swollen and rubbing on the liners! Attractive!

I'm a 10/12 depending of the garment. God only knows what dress size my boobs are. I've never found a bikini top to fit as as soon as it gets close in cups the back is huge. I am a huge fan of empire line, everything should be empire! :lol: My problems are further compounded by being hourglass so trousers that go over my arse have inches of bagginess at the waist! :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

had a painful start to the day. I rolled over in bed and started getting pains in my chest then i heard and felt something popping around my right rib. ouch!


----------



## vbaby3

Unfortunately when I have weight on me I'm apple shaped!!!
So its empire line all the way lol!
Even when I'm quite thin I don't have much of a waist at all!

Bikinis and stuff I usually buy separates,so can get a 14 knickers and a huge bra lol!!!

Thanks pink!!!Was just wondering if there was abit of dilating/effacement going on in there!!Gonna google alternative ways to tell.
Tried having a wee feel,with spotlessly clean hands and I can't reach:wacko:
I think 3rd tri threads are making me impatient now!
So many borth stories and when you look at their tickers so many are not even due yet:cry:
But as my nana said a watched pot never boils,I know my other labours started when it was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## PeanutBean

Have you tried squatting to check v? Not tried it myself but it should make the cervix more reachable. Ways to check include a purple line up your bum crack - a cm for each cm of dilation - and measuring the space above the bump with your fingers which should reduce a cm (ie a finger) with each of dilation. I'm so short waisted though I can't fit more than four fingers above my bump anyway! :lol:


----------



## PeanutBean

That doesn't sound too pleasant sequeena! :wacko:

Where is everyone today?


----------



## gilz82

I supposed I should be thankful I skipped that whole stage of being pregnant. I had no pelvis/whoha pain it was all hips and kidneys. Hope all the pressure you are feeling is a sign you little girl is trying to work her way out Vbaby :thumbup:

It's odd I went to bed last night and felt a little less emotional, I felt pretty relieved. I woke up this morning felt all the new emotional stuff and turned to my OH and apologised for crying for millionth time in two days. I then explained that I was now panicking that he wouldn't want me or Noah and of course he explained he loves us more than anything in the whole world.


----------



## sequeena

it wasnt :( if Thomas wasnt down so low id have guessed he had a foot in my ribs. Sean just felt him kick 3 times in a row too aww!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww see Gilz just what you needed to hear eh!

Your babies will all be here so soon, mine feels so close but so far away at the same time if that makes sense?


----------



## gilz82

Oh and Noah is fine this morning no change which is good. We are going to see him this afternoon and again tonight. 

My OHs mum and then his dad and wife are coming with us today to see Noah. And you know all I can think about is how much I don't want them to come. It's horrible and totally selfish of me but I don't want to share him with anyone other my OH. It's made even more stupid by the fact that they can't touch him anyway only my OH and I are allowed so I don't even have a reason for them not to be there!

God hormones make you so unreasonable!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Is it because they are going with you so they are taking your precious time? Could they come on their own after you have had some time with him? Maybe you should request some time alone? Dont worry just do what you want Gilz, Noah is your baby and you can call the shots and actually its really important that you do for your own well being :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Course you feel that way Gilz, it'd most likely be the same were he at home in your arms. It's totally natural to feel protective and I bet not being able to hold him makes you feel it even more strongly. I am glad he is holding up, it'll be so good when he can finally come home.

I am so ready for labour and this baby. Trying to be patient but not doing so well. It's always on my mind especially with all the niggles and pains.

Instead of going back to sleep this morning I unpacked all the old bottles and steriliser ready to wash. Had a go with the breast pump too. I have zero milk of any kind and man how do women manage to do nipple stimulation? You're supposed to do it for like half an hour at a time or something and I lasted all of 3 minutes I think! Boring!

My bump keeps being such weird shapes, I'm a bit worried about her position...


----------



## gilz82

You must be itching for you little girl to arrive now Peanut, especially since Byron made an early appearance. 

No one is allowed to visit Noah without us being there. I think it's just in total we only really get to spend a couple of hours with Noah each day and right now I don't feel like sharing that with anyone other than my OH. 

I'm actually dreading the amount of visitors we'll get when Noah comes home, don't think people will be happy that we won't just be picking Noah up everytime someone comes in. I want him to be able to be as settled as possible after being in the hospital.


----------



## pinkclaire

Just ban them Gilz. It doesnt matter, you need to do whats right for you both! 

Please make sure you get some time with him alone today as well, its such precious time. Dont worry about upsetting people, they will get over it, but you might always regret it xx


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,glad you had a chat with oh.
As pink has said if you'd rather not have visitors once Noah is home,just say so,or make up an excuse.He's your son,so your rules.
So glad there was no change over night,hopefully you'll see him improve day by day.x

I must have a look at my bum crack in the mirror lol!!
I do remember an amusing thread about that a few wks ago lol!!
I can fit 5 fingers between my boobs and bump,does there be less space the more I dilate?I suppose that mightn't become apparent until we're in full blown labour?!
Will try to squat too peanut thanks!!
Last 2 times I was completely relaxed about when labour started,I'm finding myself so impatient this time.Gonna walk up and down the stairs sideways for as long as I can later!!!And hop dh when he comes in the door later!
I want this lo NOW!!!!
I am beyond ready


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: Gilz so glad you got it all out about how you are feeling with Mark :kiss: Did you discuss the stag do yet? and as for visitors dont feel bad about saying `NO` I actually got fed up on the Saturday after I had Oliver on the Friday with people ringing and saying they were coming to visit...I had a huge barny with my auntie after I asked her if she could come a little later than she was planning because we had other visitors MIL and FIL coming then and she got all nasty and said she would come when she wanted....so I told her not to bother and put the phone down. End of day hon hes your baby and this time is so precious so dont feel bad about laying down the law...everyone wants to meet your Little Man sure but theres plenty of time for that :thumbup: Infact we are imposing a `close family visit` rule only to begin with as in DHs parent and siblings and mine everyone else can wait :lol: Mostly people only want to be nosy :wacko: remember your Noahs mummy you make the rules now :winkwink:

vbaby you are so funny :rofl: I have a swollen foof as well and can only just manage to wipe before it gets uncomfy :dohh: I feel like my period is about to land all heavy, bloated feeling and achy in front and lower back :wacko: oh and tops of my legs feel sort of dead which is another period type sympton for me....I too wonder whats going on :blush: DH has given Charlie an eviction notice for this Thursday :rofl: he said it would be great if I called him out of work on Thursday morning cause I was in labour (its all to do with some work they have going on right now!) no pressure then :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

On a plus note I feel so much better today :hug: thanks for all your support yesterday Ladies :kiss:

I slept until 10.30am albeit it on and off I simply rolled back over each time I woke and fell back asleep reckon my body must have needed it :thumbup: I got up showered and tidied around after the boys and really dont have anything to do today except a quick whip around the room with the vac and to do a light wash :) Oliver is at MILs today and is staying overnight and will be back tomorrow eve so plenty of me time to just put my feet up...infact now would be great for Charlie to put in an appearance :haha: Oh and best of all I spoke with work and am going to get all my monies paid directly into my bank on the 20th of this month :happydance: so no messing with cheque and such....they dont have a final sum as yet cause payroll have a lot on with it been end of tax year but an just glad that am getting paid and if theres any discrepancies we can sort them out later when I do have a breakdown of my final pay :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cloud9: I went to CAB today and I JUST qualify for maternity allowence!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh wow ozzzieshunni thats bloody great news :wohoo:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, it's crazy! We sat there and counted back all the weeks and I was working something like 28 weeks out of the 66 weeks prior to his EDD! :happydance: Gonna wait to see about rent and council tax benefits first though cause DH hasn't put in for his working tax credits either. If it's better for us to just have the housing and council benefits, then we will go for that, but if they give us nothing or a small amount, we're better off just doing MA and WTCs. I actually feel so so relieved atm because I know once he's born we can get the sure start grant as well. I KNEW it had to get better :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Good news ozzie!
You take things easy madly and enjoy your 'me' time!you never know it could be your last 'me' time for quite a while if charlie comes by your original dates!!

Don't know what to have for lunch.I suppose a salad sandwich,but I'm so lazy,couldn't be arsed to wash lettuce and stuff!


----------



## PeanutBean

Brill Ozzie!

Have a lovely day madly. I've only the dog to walk today. No yoga tonight as it's Easter. I'm actually showered and just trying to think what to eat for lunch. I've already sorted all the pots so I've nothing particular to do except the ironing if I can be bothered.

Vbaby I don't quite understand the fingers over bump thing! But yes the gap is meant to reduce. Google Sarah vine (Irving?) and dilation to find a blog. Some techniques are only applicable during labour, like mooing! :rofl:

Listening to some Pulp which has A LOT of memories attached so feeling a bit weird!

Ugh I don't know what to do with myself. :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all, it's like a HUGE weight has been lifted off. On another ranty note, DH spoke to the woman that took our big doggie last Saturday. She's been to the vet with him and the vet says he TORE the cartilage in his rear leg COMPLETELY OFF! :saywhat: It's a load of shit, tbh. We noticed he was limping a bit last week, but he was putting more and more pressure on his leg so naturally we thought it was a strained muscle (because it looked like it was getting better!). This vet, who was having their FIRST day yesterday, said it had been going on for MONTHS and she could report us for cruelty!!! :grr: LOAD OF SHIT! Then in the next breath she said he looks GREAT for his age (11yrs) and his teeth, coat, and weight is fab! The lady is going to get a second opinion because she thinks it's bollocks too so we're going to wait and see. 

Lovely day here, nice breeze coming through the window. Hope everyone has a great day! :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie that is amazing news! nothing worse than money issues! we have only just managed for years now and things are looking up, i think sometimes the universe just has absolutely amazing timing! - although would defo still like the lotto fairy to come my way lol

oh and defo ban people gilz! i never understand people that want to impose on others right after baby is born, i didnt have many people come see our ds in hospital because he was so ill my grandad is like the head of our enormous family and he said when do you want people to visit you at home i said i would love a week just to have him to myself and he sorted it lol, if you have a fmaily figure head then ask them to send out a text a field all the nasty people away lol, makes it easier to decide which people will come at the bottom of the visitor list lol give me grief and you will be last lol

when my family and or friends have had babies if they want me round i go round if they are inundated i go would love to see you and baby but i will leave it a few weeks let me know when the visitors all go away and i'll pop round lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats great news Ozzie! 

I had some good news as well, when I went back to work in November, I had enough holiday to work part time on a full time wage and then I switched to part time officially in January. 

Well when working out my SMP it uses my average wage from december and january so has brought my average wage up! It means I get about 200 quid more for the first two months than I was expecting and also slightly more after that. It must be the grads lucky week! I blame it on Noah! hes brought us all luck!

Madly glad your feeling better hun sometimes we just need to get it out of our system!

No more your family sounds like the mafia or something lol. Or have I been watching to many films?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What I like is that I can pick the best 13 weeks so I'm going to dig out my paystubs from the summer holidays :haha: 10 hour days! lmao!


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah where's my luck?

I've had some lunch and am going to take the dog now so it's done. Then I'll watch neighbours and probably nap after that. Or scoff more. Possibly iron but probably not.

Will someone send us lots of money? I worked out that I'm missing out on a full week of bank holidays that would've been added on at the end but fall in my full pay so won't. Plus DH gets one of his paternity leave weeks full paid and what's a betting it'll fall across Easter so he can't get his holidays back either?


----------



## pinkclaire

That happened to me with James.

A week of our holiday is set so it has to be over xmas. But because I was on maternity I missed out on all that holiday!

Thats one reason why I took my mat leave when I have, so I dont miss out on all these bank holidays as holidays!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha it is a little! my grandad is one of 13, him and my nana had 7 and each of them had 3-4 kids each i am the first of the grandchildren to have children so without him i would have been inundated! lol we have a newletter and everything lol lol lol the last family reuinion had about 200 people turn up


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG Nomore! I was joking but you are arnt you! A family newsletter :rofl:

What sort of stuff goes in there? Its little billys birthday a week on monday, that kinda thing? Who does it? I am really intruiged! Its fab though! xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Nomore that's some family!! I'm one of four sisters but our extended family is very very small and just my sister are too much for me sometimes. 

Another odd thing today just to share, I really feel like i'd like to have another baby. I know I'm saying that without having to care for Noah on my own yet so it could easily change but it's bizarre as we had already discussed and accepted that I probably wouldn't cope with two pregnancies. I hope it's something that will go away with the baby blues as I don't want to go through the sadness of deciding we won't have any more babies again!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha! i know! yeah its just little catch ups really, with so many people there is always something happening, one of my grandads siblings does it, my dh came up with an idea that my grandad should start an intranet for us and now he is totally into setting one up with the help of my i.t bil lol lol lol lol there is always a wedding, birth, new job, new address, new telephone number, big birthday, look how big the kids are, when people are planning on meeting lol lol lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz, I'm sure everything will work out just fine :) Your little man is very strong and so is his mom :) You'll make it :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gilz i was the same after leo, i wanted another baby almost straight away and although at times that feeling subsided a little i would honestly say i wanted one straight away almost continuously - only when leo reached mile stones like crawling and walking did i thnk wow i wouldnt have managed with a newborn at this stage but that lasted like a week lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just got a phone call from DH.....

HE GOT THE PROMOTION!!

I am soooo proud of him! And of course the money will come in handy!

So his previous job was rail fitter he is now Rail & Tool Foreman!!

He is only 25 and now has 9 people working under him! and has gone from 19k a year to 25k!

Very proud lady :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

Fab News Ozzie, Dodgy vet though

Pink please write out how the hell you have done this for me at some point lol

Gilz, I'd let the grandparents see him now and then ask for time for him to be well and home, hopefully your babyblues will have worn off and all you will want is sleep so they can sit with him.

Madly their incompetance id not your fault I would have a little paddy at them in their officelol.

I have a letter from HR I have been on Mat leave since the 1st od the Month Yay!!!!!!! SHame half the datesare wrong but I am getting the gist. Matt got paid so I need to dress and wizz tesco to buy essentials like bread and milk. I do not like ,my milk lumpy.


----------



## gilz82

Fantastic news SofieKirsten congratulations :hugs:

Molly stay away from lumpy milk please :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay sofie!!! :happydance: I wonder if this means luck is turning for all of us? :hugs: *knock on wood*


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

with all this luck around i think we need to buy some lotto tickets lol lol lol

things are definately looking good on this grads thread!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo Sofie! Again more good news from Noah I am sure! See Gilz you have such a strong special boy there!

Molly, I'm confused as to what you want to know?

Gilz thats perfectly normal. I am sure its a grieving process, unfortunately mine didnt disappear until I was pregnant again :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's really good because LO has a check tomorrow and I didn't get an accurate heartbeat last week so I've been a bit worried. He's been a little sluggish though, with some hard kicks. I wonder if he's just running out of room :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

PS Nomore I love the sound of a family intranet!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No money luck here am afraid well not straight away :sad1: am with you Peanut :kiss:

Work rang back with the figures of my final payment and it seems because I have waited for my lump sum to be paid this month ie this tax year I am now initially worser off than I would have been had I excepted the lump sum payment in March :cry: When I add up March and April net pay it works out to be less than the lump sum payment net pay and I am paying 100.00 more in tax :saywhat: How this works out if anyones guess but now I am up to approx 1,100.00 in tax deductions on my effing measly SMP when according to HMRC tax deduction on SMP should be tiny if nothing at all :growlmad: So when I started doing the sums I :cry: I mean by waiting the payment was suppose to be less tax because its paid this tax year not more grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! So I rang DH in tears :( He spoke to the accountant at work and it seems that the reason for it all is because work have applied last years tax band against my pay and not this years tax bank with is an whole 1k difference ugh! Apparently it depends on when your workplace run your payroll mine is 1st on month paid on 20th and they wont have notification from tax office yet to change the tax codes apparently we get notice at the same time :shrug: However DHs work accountant is fairly certain I shouldnt pay an iota of tax because the earnings are below the threshold and should get all of the 1,100.00 back by applying for an in tax year rebate. I can do this once I have my payslip and p45 and such which wont be until the end of April and could take a while for them to sort :dohh: So I am approx 1k less in my final payment than I was expecting which is just great :hissy:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats Sofie so pleased your DH got the promotion I know how much the extra cash means right now and was estatic when DH got his promotion last month :happydance:

Gilz hon the feelings of wanting another baby come and go :) I was desparate after Oliver was born and then didnt feel the urge again until he was 18mths old....am sure everything will work out just how its meant to :kiss:

Ozzie am so happy things seems to be turning a corner for you financially :hugs: Its such a great feeling!

Grrrrrrrrrrr I got so stressed out then for a while.....I suppose it didnt help to learn that work have now taken on a permanent member of staff in a position I was more than capable of doing and since they made me redundant two other weekend staff members have been working over time in the week to cover staff shortages :( I know am better off away from that place but it still hurts :sad1:


----------



## molly85

Madly stop crying it means you get a grand a few weeks/months down the line better than apoke in the eye with a stick.

PInk it's how you managed to time having your children so well I want instructions for lol. 

Right non lumpy milk here i come.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hon I think it was the initial reaction :dohh: when I sat and thought about it and once DH spoke with the accountant at his work it all made sense....am such a worry wort and the buggers have really messed me around over this pay :growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

You will definately be able to apply for it back madly. Dont worry for now, your getting something and it will be corrected! 

Molly I thought you meant on how to avoid doing what I did :haha:

TBH I just hassled my DH for another one, he decided at least he gets some :sex: and fell the first month of us trying, which is very losely trying tbh! He was a bit peeved as I didnt want it again once I was pregnant :haha:

I am pleased because of my work situation, this has worked out best for us, but I am not going to lie, its been hard being pregnant with such a young active child and working.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think Gilz suggested it a few months ago ..... so I just decided to pick us some `grad` lottery numbers :winkwink: Now I cant promise they will win but I will give it a damn good shot :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

eee I'm so happy I just spent 20 minutes watching Thomas kicking my phone. He's not strong enough yet to kick it off but he's nearly there!


----------



## pinkclaire

What are they madly? made up of our due dates etc?


----------



## vbaby3

HHmmm,we could do with a bit of good luck with money,maybe its our turn next!!
Thats great sofie,and sorry you're being messed around again madly.I don't understand any of it though,as we have a completely different system here.

Gilz hun,don't be worrying about how your feeling now,or how you might be feeling in the future.Everything will fall into place,and if you decide to have another child and doing it yourself isn't an option you could adopt or foster,my lil sis is a foster kid and is thought of as our blood sister.She was my bridesmaid,shays godmother etc.
No need to worry about these things now,go with the flow and get you and Noah healthy and well.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not sharing them Pink [-X....its a secret :shhh: but :thumbup: the numbers are made up of different `grad` related things :happydance: I will put them on every Wednesday and Friday and if we win big (I mean not much point for a tenner) :finger: I promise to send each and everyone of our `regular` grads a share ( I note on the 1st page we have some grads who we dont see anymore :( )


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, just for fun....are you compatable with your DH/OH based on birth order? https://yahoo.match.com/y/article.aspx?articleid=7652&TrackingID=526103&BannerID=744515


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooo! I hope Madly wins :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Win Madly win!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hee hee, just for fun....are you compatable with your DH/OH based on birth order? https://yahoo.match.com/y/article.aspx?articleid=7652&TrackingID=526103&BannerID=744515

It says youngest child for each one! (apart from youngest child) thats a bit silly lol.


----------



## vbaby3

yay madly:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tomorrow I will put our `grad`numbers on for the first time :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hee hee, just for fun....are you compatable with your DH/OH based on birth order? https://yahoo.match.com/y/article.aspx?articleid=7652&TrackingID=526103&BannerID=744515

Well if I did this right I am compatible :) I am the eldest child born to my Mum and `birth dad` and DH is the youngest theoretically although only his Mums youngest his dad went onto have three more sons with another lady after DH was born :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw madly you sweetie! :kiss: And molly's right, don't worry about the money, you'll just get it back later by which time you'll have just managed and it'll be a bonus for you. If you win the lottery for us you should make sure you keep back however many pounds you spent on it. ;)

I walked the dog. I had another contraction a few mind ago. I wish it was the start of something though I don't believe it was. It went higher up my back this time though so maybe the practice contractions are getting a bit stronger. :shrug:

Stupid escape to the country. :cry: I'm sick of living in a sty with no room to breathe. :(

Well done to your oh sofie! Did I miss any other congratulations?

I'm going to nap I think, do some hypno. I find I'm feeling really fed up now and it's mostly jealousy over the imagined money of others which is ridiculous so I should probably go sleep it off!


----------



## PeanutBean

Haha I'm the youngest and DH is the oldest but he is the one all our fun and charisma and I'm the sensible one. Love to be different! ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut I think we are all getting to the `ugh` stage now :hug: 

The lower back pains are driving me doolally .... am wondering if this means I am going to have a labour where most of the pains/contractions are back based :dohh: my back is a weak point I hope not :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all, ive tried to speed read through all the posts ive missed earlier:dohh:

I had a particually excrutiating night, probably got about an hrs broken kip. I was just so fed up and in more bloody tears i just wasnt in the mood to post on here this morning. I got in the car with my music on loud and window down and went for a drive, ended up in town for a short while.

Anyway, had my MW appointment this pm. Spoke to her about a sweep, i said i didnt really want an internal but with the state im in i feel driven to one now. Their policy isnt usually to do one until 41 weeks & again at 42 and failing that an induction a few days later, but because of the state im in theyre going to offer me one next tuesday morning at home when im 39+5 which aparently isnt a bad time.
I asked about the strep B, she said thats ok, if the sweep works id be in labour soon and on the anti B's and if it doesnt then the strep B situation wont change.


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry you had such a shit night madcat.
At least there's a plan in action now,you know you'll get your sweep in a week.
If I were you i'd be having some sex if your hips will allow,get some of that semen onto your cervix.Might make it more favourable for next wk.x

Not sure when they offer a sweep here,my next appointment I'll be 39+4,so I reckon it'll be the wk after when they'll offer 1.
I had thought I'd say thanks but no thanks like I did when preg with the boys,now I'm not so sure.Will see how I feel at the time.


----------



## loopylollipop

Congrats to all those with good news!

Glad some of the issues are finally getting resolved.

Gilz :hugs: For some reason I have been feeling super sad that this is my last baby. I am so grateful to have this chance, one that I never thought I would have. I have had a fairly healthy pregnancy, and have been able to conceive naturally at an age when the stats are stacked well against me. My genetic screening results were excellent. Yet I feel so sad this is it. There is no way on this earth my OH would agree to another, he will be having the snip before the cord is even cut....

Not been so good today, or yesterday. Forgot to take my antacid meds yesterday as I felt so good and forgot all about taking anything. But boy did I suffer and headaches back with full force. Not had many movements either which is playing on my mind. Listened in with doppler twice today and all seems well but very little on movement side. Been mulling over whether to go up to antenatal day unit.


----------



## loopylollipop

sorry those nearly-there ladies are so fed up :hugs::hugs::hugs:

soon you will be holding your LOs and we will be green with envy :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you are having such a shit day Madcat :hugs: good that your mw if going to offer you the sweep early though. As Vbaby said definitely get you DH jumped when he comes in, did you get any evening primrose yet? It's supposed to help your cervix in the same way that semen does. 

Loopy sorry you are feeling rough today too :hugs: If you are worried about things I'd definitely go and get checked over. 

We are just back from the hospital. Noah isn't doing so well with eating today. He was getting three hourly feeds yesterday but today he's been really sick so they've had to cut them back to two hourly 20ml feeds. It's not the worst thing that could happen but it is a set back. They won't take him out of the incubator until he's consistently tolerating 3 hourly feeds at 40ml. Once he's eating that much he'll move into a cot and then he needs to consistently gain weight. 

I hope this is just a small set back and not a major one.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,your poor wee man.Really hope its just a setback as you say and he does better over the coming days.I'm sure he will.x


----------



## molly85

Aww hugs to little noah, sure he will pick up soon


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to Noah. He'll make it! Keep thinking good good thoughts :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I agree Loopy if you are worried at all just go down to put your mind at rest!

Gilz Hope Noahs feeding picks up soon, I'm sure he will be there soon!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I thought (having just woken from sleeping ALL afternoon) that i'd find pages of jolly chat!

Big hugs to Madcat and loopy for feeling rotten and blue. Loopy could it be baby has changed position so you're not feeling so many movements?

Big hugs to Gilz too. I bet little ups and downs are normal as his body develops and he gets used to life. Very much thinking of you all and hoping he next takes a great leap forward to compensate.

I can't believe it's nearly 6pm and I've just woken. :wacko:


----------



## molly85

lol peanut i fancy a sleep nowI have just demolished half a family size bar of chocy. I got matt ready for work and it was excrutiating


----------



## loopylollipop

:thumbup:LO has been more active since I have been laid doing nothing. Still not the usual big movements, more paddling of my bits :blush:, but they are movements nonetheless so am feeling much more at ease.

Thanks ladies x

Gilz, I am sure this is just a little setback. He will have his ups and downs. His breathing is ok, and he isnt requiring any ventilatory support which can be a problem at this age so that is great news in itself. His little bod in just getting used to the big wide world and different nourishment :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are looking after yourself too, and feel a little better for talking to Marc.

Madcate - wishing you a better night tonight! Its sounded terrible last night poor you.

My night time heartburn has been traded for night time hip pain, Its agony so I can sympathise.


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> I agree Loopy if you are worried at all just go down to put your mind at rest!
> 
> Gilz Hope Noahs feeding picks up soon, I'm sure he will be there soon!




PeanutBean said:


> Oh I thought (having just woken from sleeping ALL afternoon) that i'd find pages of jolly chat!
> 
> Big hugs to Madcat and loopy for feeling rotten and blue. Loopy could it be baby has changed position so you're not feeling so many movements?
> 
> Big hugs to Gilz too. I bet little ups and downs are normal as his body develops and he gets used to life. Very much thinking of you all and hoping he next takes a great leap forward to compensate.
> 
> I can't believe it's nearly 6pm and I've just woken. :wacko:

Sorry Peanut managed to miss your post somehow.

His position has definately changed. he always moves away from the angelsound doppler and I was hoping he had flipped round. But I think he is now transverse but given these paddly kicks still has feet down tucked beneath him. Think that is probably why movements feel different. They have certainly been different over last two days though. If I didnt have doppled would def have been in by now. My BH have disappeared too :wacko: Has this happened to anyone? Often they get more frequent. Humph.

A long sleep sounds good PB, enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

soz loopy totall missed this to start with. abby went all quiet for a day i think she swung round so her back was out and her jaby little arms and legs were playing with my spine. she now uses her elbows to poke me and her heels i think.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the :hugs: girls. I seem to hit a low of all lows and then seem to hit another one which really gets me down, but hoping for a better night tonight maybe:shrug:

The MW has given me some hope at least for next tuesday so i felt a little brighter after that appointment, i just hope it all works.

on the down side, our new tenants have backed out of our property, so we have lost a weeks worth of viewers as it was taken off the market when they applied for it,,and time is money. But DH is laid back about it, and i have to try to be too for once.
 
Gilz, maybe theyre just expecting too much too soon of Noah, he's still not been in the big wide world for long and only just sorted his breathing out, his feeding will come in time im sure:baby:


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> soz loopy totall missed this to start with. abby went all quiet for a day i think she swung round so her back was out and her jaby little arms and legs were playing with my spine. she now uses her elbows to poke me and her heels i think.

you sound like you are suffering terribly too Molly. :hugs::hugs:

the chocolate sounds good though. Promised myself I was going to try to avoid crap today in case that was making me feel blah. But the excuse of a friend visiting prompted a Terrys chocolate orange and double choc chip cookies. MMmmmmm.

Feel :sick: though now


----------



## molly85

Madcat tennis ball and a boneo cheer you up???? lol I think I amgoing to be more poodle or terrier and will remove a leg.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Madcat tennis ball and a boneo cheer you up???? lol I think I amgoing to be more poodle or terrier and will remove a leg.

:wacko: eh...? what the hell are you on woman???......:wacko:(what ever it is, i'll have some too though!)


----------



## molly85

lol Loopy don't say that I think I am the same as everyone else just feel pathetic. Why oh Why I would consider doing this at least once more is beyind me lol. I am hoping she is either a good size or atleast not a weee fatty as I am now.


----------



## molly85

Labrador, what cheers a labrador up. I do have head ache so might have sent me nutty


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> Labrador, what cheers a labrador up. I do have head ache so might have sent me nutty

:haha: ah yeh, sorry, im a bit slow!!.... yeh that would possibly do the trick, give it a go!!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

bounce, bounce, bounce


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> bounce, bounce, bounce

Ah yes, starting to feel better......
 



Attached Files:







article-0-08BD7281000005DC-215_634x565.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

it's her ball no one else is getting it lol


----------



## molly85

right terrior mode has started matt has decided he is working over time on the 2nd and 3rd nights. His carcus may be found on the M3!!!!!! He isn't even asking now


----------



## pinkclaire

sorry girls I can barely read. I feel awful. I have spots in front of my eyes and feel really dizzy and like my head is going to explode. I've sat down but I've had it for about 15 mins now. Should I be worried? Matts at work and James is in bed.


----------



## sequeena

uh oh Molly is on the rampage lol!


----------



## molly85

pink get matt home and get your self to hospital
could be nothing but would not pee about with such things


----------



## gilz82

Oh you two are nuts, but at least your sense of humour is intact Madcat :haha:

To everyone who said stuff about Noah, thanks and :hugs: I'm positive you are all totally right and it's just one of the bad days they warn you about on the neonatal unit. I think i was maybe just being a little overly optimistic as he has been doing so well so the backwards step knocked the stuffing out of me. 

Had my checks done today by Noah's nurse, everything seems to be good, wound healing nicely and apparently my uterus in now two fingers below my belly button again. Weird how fast it changes. I spoke to her about how I'm feeling, well actually I cried about how I feel and she said it was completely normal. She then told me that I was totally wrong in my perspective of how things are will Noah being born. Basically she echoed everything you girls and Marc have already said about me doing the best I possibly could to keep Noah inside and safe for as long as I could. She also stressed that pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome can happen to anyone, they aren't a result of my kidney problems so it's not something I could have done anything about. 

I suppose I just need to focus on that and hope it sinks in eventually. I also spoke to Marc about how I was feeling about wanting to consider having another baby at some point in the future. He categorically said no. He said that in time we could think about adoption but he says that he won't even entertain the idea of risking losing me for another baby when we have a beautiful son. I don't think there is anything I can say to change his mind about that.

Pink hon get on the phone to the maternity unit at least please and if necessary go straight in :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon am sure little Noahs feeds will pick up soon even term babies have issues feeding to begin with :) am sure its his little body adjusting :thumbup: Oliver was a nightmare with his feeds I was lucky if he took an ounce to begin with and they wanted him taking far more than that because of his high birth weight I got myself all in a mess panicking but at the end of the day your boy will take what he needs and if he doesnt take more its because he doesnt want it :thumbup: Is he tube fed (sorry if thats a silly question!)

What a lovely long nap Peanut a bit like my long lie in :kiss:

madcat hon sorry you had the down bug today :( I had it yesterday it seems to be doing the rounds right now :hugs: I hope you sleep better tonight!

Ladies I have found the perfect answer to heartburn :smug: chewable rennies :happydance: I cannot abide gaviscon and until now have chomped on nasty chalky rennies and then DH bought me some of the chewable rennies at Asda at the weekend and what a blessing in disguise :thumbup: They are a bit like fruit pastels only mint tasting bloody brilliant IMO :rofl:

Glad your little man got over his quiet period Loopy....Charlie had one last week and I was sat here in tears trying to provoke a reaction from him :dohh:

Well we are having an evening alone Oliver been at MILs and DH has just nipped off to Asda for a curry tea and goodies :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

lol gilz give him a few years and see what docs say then. 

you def live up to begal daft as a brush but very sweet. 

I am going touse matts balls as tennis balls who does over time when their fiance is 37+ weeks pg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink think I missed your post.....GET CHECKED OUT!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hate to say it but think of the cash matt probably is and if anything happens you can call him home :)


----------



## molly85

I know but he didn't ask so am going to string this out the worm. its 30 hours pay.


----------



## gilz82

Madly can't believe you are just finding chewable rennies!! I would have died without them, I honestly had packets everywhere, handbag, desk at work, next to my bed and in my kitchen :rofl:

Noah moved to being bottle fed yesterday and was doing well even though he was having to work a little harder and remembering to co-ordinate breathing and suckling. After being ill overnight they've gone back to tube feeding him, which is disappointing. 

Enjoy your quiet time with your DH tonight and your yummy curry when I arrives :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink it sounds like a migraine. Have you done anything unusual or too much today? If you've not had migraines before in pregnancy I agree you should get checked out as it can be a sign of pre-eclampsia.

Madly, I can't believe you've only just discovered rennies! Where were you when we discussed them at length on here? :dohh: I have the fruit ones though I can't eat the lemon ones as they taste like washing up liquid.

Gilz I'm really glad you talked things through with the nurse. It'll take a while to come through your experience and I've no doubt there'll be lots of different feelings at different times but talking is definitely the answer so keep at it! Glad you talked with Marc but try not to be disheartened about his attitude. I have only ever felt broody right after Byron was born, which was odd. Your feelings might change. Marc's might. Your health situation might. Life is long so try to take one step at a time. Marc will be reeling from your stay in hospital and Noah's delicate condition. Of course he doesn't want any more risks. Over time everything changes so try to focus on the 'now' things for the moment. You haven't mentioned the stag do despite a few of us asking. I hope he's not going!


----------



## madcatwoman

i dont care what Reenies i have as long as its not Gaviscon, bloody awful stuff!



> you def live up to begal daft as a brush but very sweet

 i have to hand it to molly, shes right!!. Gilz, if i was marc id be saying no too im afriad after all you have been through!.



> You haven't mentioned the stag do despite a few of us asking. I hope he's not going!

 -me too!


----------



## molly85

lol i have a fine way with words lol thankfully i called myself an irritating little sh*t lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz its early days hon. I bet he is worried sick about you both and probably feels terribly quilty about not being there 24/7 for you both.

I am not surprised its an outright no at the moment.

Who knows what life will bring.

I never expected to be having another 16 years later!


----------



## PeanutBean

I am so hungry! But I only ate tea half an hour ago and had plenty, cleaned my plate for once. This is going to be an energy boosting phase right before labour right? ;)


----------



## vbaby3

God rennies wouldn't even take the edge off my heartburn unfortunately,so I'm liquid gaviscon girl all the way,no choice in the matter so I have grown tolove it lol!

Madcat hope you have a better sleep tonight,would you take a couple of paracetamol before bed?maybe it would give you a little relief.
I'm getting the sore hips now too,I'm having to turn over a million times a night and sometimes have to stay on my back for a little relief even though I know you're not supposed to.

I had a big plate of spag bol for dinner,was trying to behave,but went and got 1 of my hidden easter eggs and scoffed it with a gorgeous cup of coffee!!Devine!!


----------



## loopylollipop

:pizza::icecream: munch away Peanut! If you cant do it now, when can you? ....


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz dh said exactly the same thing to me after we had leo and a year later i asked again and he was still no! he said he wouldnt even discuss it - we are not a couple that controls eachother or stifles eachothers opinions but he wasnt even willing to discuss it. a couple of months later we thought i was pregnant because i was being sick a lot but was a false alarm, made dh realise that he actually did want another one he was just scared - i am scared too but thats why we are ensuring that we do not get fobbed off with zero information and demanding extra testing this time round xkx


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs:Gilz
Pink,get checked out hun.Better safe than sorry.:hugs:
Peanut go get yourself summit tasty!!
Madly enjoy your rosemantic night in!And your curry.

Might get a nice spicy indian take away this wk end.Was planning on walking up and down the stairs for ages today,only did it like 4 times and I was puffed so sat down again!
So much for trying to get baby out,I'm useless lol!


----------



## molly85

lol apparently the satirs don't work lol


----------



## vbaby3

Then dh said I was unfit coz I was out of breath!!
Hello,8lb baby in my belly,lungs squashed up to my neck etc!!
Sometimes I do wonder what he reckons goes on in 1's body when pregnant!
You think he might have an idea by now being his 3rd wouldn't you?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha so i had a blood pressure test a couple of days ago and it was a little high, i find out then that i had eclampsia with leo! didnt tell me that at the time, had wondered why i was given beta blockers - honestly i was a silent patient i really was last time - anywho i think they are being over cautious this time and suggested either signing me off work or reducing my shifts, because i needed the money plus they are short staffed i said i would work weekends i would just clear it with the manager, so not only did the manager say yes he in fact gave me the whole week off and is putting me on the rota for the next weekend - baring in mind there has not been a whiff of a mention of sick pay (to be honest cant stand the place so although need the money i dont need all the shizzle from that place even less) - well it is not even the end of day two yet and they just called me . . . at 20 past 8 which i think is pretty late to call someone unannounced . . .oh hang on they are calling again! i am totally ignoring it! they have my email address if they want to contact me but gah honestly why agree to reduce my shifts for a couple of weeks and then try and contact me on day 2! get lost i am NOT going to answer!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

grr three times now!!! go away!!! i can not WAIT to start mat leave! after i get my first mat leave payment i will be changing my number, email address and basically falling off the face of the planet! grrrrr!!

who mentioned curries . . . me now want . . . me have no dh to go get . . . me sad . . .


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just had a bowl of cereal and am going to eat some liebniz too. Got some heartburn.

Watching don't tell the bride then the bf programme on beeb 3.

Vbaby your stair efforts sound like my pumping efforts today. :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I bet that Madly and PB will go into labour at the same time and all craziness will ensue with updates :smug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Pink, I hope your absence means you have gone to get checked out.

My head is mashed today I have completely forgot what I was going to say...

looking forward to mw appoint tomorrow am - I want to know what my BP is after two days of feeling yuk. I had to return all my equipment so cant keep a check on it myself anymore. Bum. Thought that might be a good thing so would just forget about it but since feeling ill has just made me worry about it. Bah.

Cereal sounds good.

So does curry.

Mmmmmm.


----------



## molly85

lol thanks for the reminder Peanut I wanted to watch that I am watching 17 kids and counting at the moment. 

I have just eatten steak cut chips, garlic fried steak, mushrooms and brocollie cheese yummy


----------



## PeanutBean

You know when I see the wedding programme it's always got the groom planning something the bride will hate and then on the day all is just lovely and suddenly she doesn't mind that it's football themed or whatever. I wonder if love is blind or if in a couple of years time they argue about it endlessly! DH could plan me an amazing wedding now but no way would it have been what I wanted if he'd done it 5 years ago.


----------



## molly85

peanut my boobs are watching this lol it's like their ears are burning lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I have no milk. DH just said he wonders if it'll appear listening to all the hungry crying babies! :rofl:

Glad to see some support now.


----------



## molly85

well were you expecting it now?????

I have been screaming at the tv that emma was holding baby wrong poor girl I know our hospital and different places that do those classes everyweek so would have been there like a shot poor girl looked so painful


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bad me.....there's a show on Discovery Health that takes place at Yorkhill Children's Hospital in Glasgow (where Alex would have to go if there are complications) and I watched it today and bawled my eyes out cause I don't want him to have to go there. Silly silly me.


----------



## molly85

ohhh dear ozzie. have you watched babes in the wood makes me so jealous there isn't a centre like that near me


----------



## PeanutBean

Silly Ozzie!

Molly I was cross about the holds too! There are lots but the first one wasn't any of them! Lol

Loads of women leak through pregnancy and I had wondered there might be some as they've been extra tender for a week now. But no, nothing.

Do you think you could push a poo out lying on your back? I was thinking about this today. I don't think I could. No wonder I couldn't get a baby out that way!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I want my baby!


----------



## molly85

lol peanut I'll lend you some of mine. Keep swirting it at matt well he graps a cheeky hand full lol.

2ft high nipple couldn't not laugh. 

all the MW's and classes that I have been to say no to giving birth on your back. you tail bone gets in the way. if i can get pics I will show you our "birthing" beds they make you sit up or stand up or do anything but we even have a birthing stool


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have chocolate now so I'm better :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

And hey still most women end up on their backs. Sigh. It certainly wasn't my plan.

DH works in Ashton, where the teenage mums were. It's bloody rough.


----------



## molly85

I can see that.

Damn it I may spring aleek at this rate lol

Love the footballers. Matts agreed to watch this to at work hope his boss isn't in lol. I qualify to go to the young mums group think I might just to encourage some of these girls as long as it doesn't kill for ages


----------



## madcatwoman

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
here we go again ladies...

DHs mate text him to ask if hes down the pub this friday:dohh::dohh:

so he asked me :dohh::dohh:

so i said " we have spoken about this a thousand times, im not going to stop you, but if my waters go, or contractions start up into the following day im not going to be phoning you down the pub, you'll be no use to me, i'll get a taxi or phone my friend, its up to you".

his reply, "well i'll think about it and weigh things up and see how you are on the night":dohh::dohh::dohh:

nuff said, why are these men so downright stupid?.

night all xx


----------



## molly85

lol madcat. 
just ignore him


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw Madcat. :dohh:

Night!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh madcat! Give him a good smack to the back of the head and tell him to get his priorities straight.

:brat: Mini-rant: I get that pregnancy is an anxious time for some, but those that go on and on and on and on about it do my head in! Sometimes I feel like shouting "YOU THINK YOU HAVE IT SO SO BAD??!?!" :brat: rant over :lol:


----------



## molly85

some ones been in that chat area again.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:lol: Naughty me :lol: :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

What chat area? There's someone in third tri who starts hundreds of threads a day. I mostly don't even click on them anymore.


----------



## molly85

where ever it is that ozzie finds these hideous threads that wind her up


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

I had the worst nights sleep I've had since i went into hospital. Just couldn't get my brain to shut up thinking about Noah's birth and where he is etc. I don't think it was helped by him not feeding particularly well when we were in last night either. 

I know some of you asked last night about my OH going the stag weekend, I wasn't ignoring it I just didn't have time to post before hospital and was knackered after it. 

Basically I totally wimped out of asking him, he went out to the golf course yesterday to collect his clubs so I can only assume that he's planning to go. Please don't all be mad, I am terrified to ask him, if he said he wants to go I know I'll just be upset by that and I can't deal with more upset. 

Being realistic it's only two nights and he's away for far longer than that at a time with work.


----------



## PeanutBean

But he has to go to work, it's an inevitable chore, he doesn't have to leave you and his new son to go on the lash. I can only suppose the reality of being a dad hasn't hit him with Noah being in hospital. It's not for me to tell you how up manage your relationship but I don't think it can be a good thing for you to feel you can't talk to him about this. He might not even realise it's a problem, men can be very thick-headed without any malicious intent after all. But he should want to be there for you both. :(

I'm sorry you've had such a bad night. Try and catch up on sleep in the day if you can. You've a lot to process so it's not really surprising it's affecting you sleep.

Is Marc on paternity leave?


----------



## gilz82

Yes he's off on paternity leave just now Peanut. I'd say we have a pretty open relationship in that we discuss things properly but I feel like if I ask him not to go he might end up resenting that I asked him and I don't want that on top of how I already feel. 

I also don't think he realises that he shouldn't go. Him mum asked me if he was going yesterday and I said I didn't know and she said "it's not like it's a problem anyway, Noah is still in hospital" so maybe it's my perspective thats wrong on things.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's absolutely not your perspective!! It's any and every mum's perspective! Of course you need him there. YOU need support even if Noah doesn't but I don't believe Noah needs his dad any less for being in hospital. I can well believe a man not to think that way, especially without the baby right there before his eyes all the time, but his mum should know better. You've had a section for heaven's sake! You shouldn't be having to do anything let alone take care of you, the house, hospital trips and your son for a whole weekend by yourself! It's not on. No-one is thinking of you! The clue is in the title - paternity leave. He has two weeks off work to establish himself as a father, supporting his family. A stag weekend should not feature in that.

I'm sorry if anything I say is hurtful to you, I do understand you don't want to feel more upset, but if it were me I'd tell him. I'm sure he would be hurt to think the impression he is giving is one of nonchalance and thoughtlessness. But he should be made to see that he has new responsibilities now. He's prepared to say he can't bear your suffering another pregnancy but not prepared to be here to support you right now when you absolutely need support more than ever before. He needs some sense knocking into him!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
slightly better night in that i managed a few more cat naps and managed to stay in bed for the night, i must have slept properly at one stage because i dreamt i was looking at stuffed animals in Toys r Us.

Gilz, as i mentioned earlier to you. I dont think your marc should be going on this stag, priorities have changed and its sad that this isnt aparent to him. But i guess i see where youre coming from too, as when i think back, i dont think ever actually said "No" to DH when it comes to things like this either!:shrug:. Ive pointed out whatever it is may not be a good idea, and why etc but never actually stopped him.
Yet..ive still managed to turn out to be "one of these women" in his mates eyes. when we 1st met they all used to spend the fri night/morning at his house getting pissed, smoking weed&making a whole lot of noise. I actually put up with it for 3 years:dohh:, until one night the noise spilled out onto the streed&the van alarm and i woke up to another tip down stairs and my cushions had burn holes in them.
I emailed his mates (&showed DH the email before i sent it) and asked nicely if they could tone it down and just be careful with our furniture.
That went down like a bomb & they have resented me ever since, & their wives(who as it happened never wanted any of this in 'their house').
But going back to the point in hand, DH looks after me, works hard, loves me, treats me well and i guess i find it hard to come straight out with a "no", so i skirt round these things and just try to make him see sence.:shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz, sorry you had a bad night. To me it just underlines how much you need your OH right now.

I completely agree with the others. I dont want to put more pressure on you at all. I did exactly the same thing the other day, when I didnt tell OH how I felt about something he said/did. I left it for four days trying to push it aside feeling that I couldnt cope with the fallout I knew I would get if I brought it up. In the end I did, and it just exploded out of me in the most unproductive way and I ended up walking out and staying at my mom, then checked into a hotel for the next night :blush: I know my situation is nothing on your scale but the point I am trying (in a waffly way sorry) is that it would have been totally avoidable if I dealt with it at the time.

Paternity leave is for you and Noah. Not for the boys. He should not want to be separated from you both at this time. It is a shame his mother didnt see this and made the comment she did. Surely hospitalised babes need their parents more than ever? What happen should he become ill? Is he thinking of this? What if you should become ill? You have had major abdominal surgery, HELLP, pre-eclampsia and renal problems. FFS. You need pampering, loving and lots of cuddles. Only your OH can do this. 

Of course he loves you. He is just being a selfish tit right now and is probably overwhelmed by his responsibilities and is looking forward to forgetting about his worries for a while. But tough shit. Welcome to the world of parenting, where the needs of your babe come first whatever, however impractical and inconvenient it may be.

Rant over.

However if he does go, and you choose not to say anything you will have some MAJOR ammo to store away for the future :winkwink: (not advocating this btw- just trying to find a positive?????)


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls!
Well I certaintly come out with straight out NO's to my dh!
Maybe I'm a hard bitch,or maybe it because we're together 12 yrs.
It doesn't happen often as he seems to have realized finally after 2 kids and another on the way that things have changed for good!
He hasn't attempted a drink in wks or mentioned going out.I think I've trained him well lol!

I'd echo what peanut said gilz,I couldn't have put it better myself,but again its your relationship,so your own business.I'm sure he's ignorant to the fact that you'd like him there for you,men really are dim sometimes.
And I'm surprised his mum said that.

Glad you had a better night madcat


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat, glad you slept better last night :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I'm just a magnet for trouble. What happened to the good luck???? The cat knocked over a glass of water last night onto our laptop :-( DH is drying it out now and fingers crossed it's ok! We're off to the hospital today for another scan. Nervous and anxious again. :-( I don't think I'll not be nervous until I can actually hold and touch him.


----------



## molly85

morning all, 

Gilz you know what I think but has just occured to me how the hell do you get to the hospital without him you can't drive for a few weeks?

Good luck with teh scan Ozzie.

Madcat di you say you slept well? Explains the pain over here actually thought I had done some serious damage there for a minute. I probably have but will give the physio a buzz in a minute see if she can check the stability of my pelvis before I see the consultant net week.

Hugs all round girls


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon I cant really say anymore than what the other Ladies have said about Mark going away this weekend except sometimes men need the obvious pointing out to them and he may see it that your ok with him going when in reality you want him at home :thumbup: or he might just be playing at been a complete tit right now like my DH has been over the last few weeks re his drinking :growlmad: Men are odd creatures at the best of times but hon I do think you need to tell him how you feel.....hes a dad now and priorities change am not saying he should never go out again of course not but right now is not the time to go on the razz especially when Noah is still in scbu and you yourself are still recovering its just simply not fair :hug:

Goodluck with your scan Ozzie :kiss:

Glad you had a better night madcat :hugs:

Ladies I feel ill today all sort of like fluey :shrug: no energy but a damn good appetite only when I eat I feel :sick: Last nights curry was delish :) as was the quiet time me and DH had but am missing my boy now and cant wait for him to come hom :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly I was going to ask Gilz the same thing....how will you get to see noah this weekend hon because your not insured to drive after c-sec is it 6wks :shrug:


----------



## molly85

Madly was about to text you, realised you hadn't been on all day. Nealry got in a flap.

What physio dept goes for lunch at the same time?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: am still here just got up, showered, dressed and popped out for an hour this morning to run some errands :dohh: very painful to walk however I have so much weight in the top of my legs walking anywhere fast these days is now off the menu :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol i finally got through and i have an appointment for the 26th. thought I might actually have left my leg on the wrong side of the bed last night, might have screamed if I knew anyone would hear me lol.

My boss has just put me at ease I should get my flexi hours yay and my holiday days back. Phew. now to decide how I go back?????? Lovely lady hmm woundering if I should chase up hospital to its been a week?????


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies,

I rested last night. I still feel a bit funny but much better today, I put my feet up got some rest, I think I have been doing to much!

Gilz I really feel for you, I want to :cry: for you tbh. I completely understand that right now you cant deal with the emotions to speak to him about this. I just think that if you dont say anything its going to be something you resent in him for a long time.

I'm watching this breast is best thing, its winding me up to be honest. Im hoping it gets better!


----------



## pinkclaire

ozzie sorry I missed it I hope your scan goes/gone ok xx


----------



## vbaby3

Hope all is good with scan ozzie.x

Glad you're feeling a bit better pink,but go get checked out if it gets worse again.x

Well if irritability and full on hormonal screaming is a labour symptom then I should be going into labour now!
I'm being completely horrible today,I have no patience with the boys,I'm giving out and shouting at them all day,and then feeling like crying coz I feel guilty.
They're not even being that bold,I just don't have the patience today that I normally do.
I'm so restless and irritable I just don't know what to do with myself!!!


----------



## molly85

vbaby remember the labrador under the stairs.

Pink i watched that last night not a showyou can watch on a 40inch screen. which bits are annoying you?


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm not sure what it is, think its this women Cherry mainly just annoys me! The birth programme annoyed me as well lol.

Was nice to see that women who owned her company with a different attitude after birth.

I would like to see more success than all the negative. My friend though she was so upset about not being able to bf she hid in the toilets to bottlefeed her baby so noone would judge her. Its such a shame women feel constantly judged


----------



## molly85

jeez from the actual people in it I think they felt they were being judged more than they actually were. I'm a little freaked by feeding in restraunts/cafes but thats me personally but man I would not sit in a loo to do it how uncomfy and gross. I have loads of pashminas so will chuck one in abbys changing bag so i'm all covered up then if people want to look they can but won't see much. 

it's weird its deffinatly not the most common thing you see these days, but then I guess with woman having to go back to work to survive it's more normal to see the quickness of a bottlegoing in babys mouth not there is a problem with it. i thought I would bottle but didn't take much convincing from matt to change our plans.


----------



## pinkclaire

It wasnt really her attitude to bf that annoyed me, just to babies in general, she seems a different person now though!

When I had James I found it really changed my personality. I am normal very independent and strong minded. After birth I lost all confidence, became very clingy to Matt and generally hormonal about every little thing anyone said to me! I wasnt getting much sleep which probably contributed to a lot of it, but it was quite a low time when you feel like you should be the happiest person in the world!


----------



## molly85

with taht little sleep I am not sure youcan be happy. thats why I like toddlers they generally do sleep more


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah and even though I moan now, it was worse when he was younger! Remind me why I am going through that again lol.


----------



## vbaby3

Was just thinking the same thing myself pink!
Back to square 1 in the next couple of wks,the sleepless nights are really a killer for me.
Some women seem to cope very well with nightfeeds,but I swear I looked and felt like I was at deaths door.
I would do an extra pregnancy if someone would do my nightfeeds for me lol!!
Its the only part i'm not looking forward to.Just have to keep telling myself it doesn't last forever.


----------



## molly85

because your a little nutty but everyine says its worth it


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies, just a quickie. Had aquanatal this morning hence silence. Been having mild contractions every 5-10 mins for about an hour now. Going to sleep now as I only got about 4 hours in three installments last night, Byron has gone off, and I figure if this is real a nap won't keep it away for long. I'll update later!


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby sorry you are feeling crappy today hon :hugs:

Pink what you said about being emotionally clingy describes me right now. I am normally a seriously independent person, Marc working away from home is hard, but we manage to make it work. But right now I feel like my heart will literally break when he goes back to work in a fortnight. When I couldn't sleep last night I spent hours thinking about what we could so so that Marc was at home working again. There are options but sadly it would mean him compromising a career to go back to just a job and I would never ask him to do that. 

Didn't have a great morning at the hospital, Noah wouldn't take his bottle feed. He was totally starving and had almost both hands in his mouth but when I took him out of the incubator and tried to feed him he just wouldn't. They ended up having to tube feed him again. So then I felt like a total failure and sat in the neonatal unit crying like a complete spoon!! They asked us today if we wanted to speak to the neonatal councillor so we are going to do that, think I'll get more out of it than my OH but it can't hurt. 

Ozzie hope your scan went well hon :hugs:

Oh and I can't remember who asked about how I was going to get to the hospital but I phoned Admiral and they said that as long as I'm not taking medication that means I can't drive they don't care about me driving. I asked about the six week thing and they said that's a myth so I looked on the nhs website and it says you can drive when you feel able as long as you are covered, although some women choose to wait until after the 6 week check. My plan is just to take a book and spend most of the weekend at the neonatal unit so that I'm not driving to and from the hospital several times a day.

Peanut I hope this it the beginning for you!! Enjoy your nap you might really need the sleep :wohoo:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh peanut,exciting!!Hope this is it for you hun,though I will be completely jealous if it is!!!Hope you manage a wee snooze now.x

Big hugs gilz,its definately a good idea to talk to the councillor.I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through so hopefully some help like that will do you the world of good.
As far as marcs carreer/job goes,maybe its something you can sit down and talk about in a few wks.It gonna be hard work for you on your own,maybe marc would consider working closer to home even if it meant making sacrifices.Sometimes you have to weigh up whats really important.Its something only you and he can decide,and talk about,but if I were you I would definately let him know you're not happy with the situation.
You poor girl,it just sounds as though you have a million things going on in your head all at the same time.
I hope Noah starts feeding a bit better soon.
Oh and my sis in law drove a few days after her sections too.x


----------



## molly85

ohhh I really didn't think you could drive til you could safely do an emergency stop without popping your stitches.

COme onnnnn peanut. I cannot wait to start using her name lol


----------



## gilz82

Yeah you do need to be able to do an emergency stop Molly but you just have to wear your seat belt in the same position as you do while you are pregnant. That way it's below your stitches etc.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks for all the good thoughts and wishes! The scan was fine. His heartrate is at 63bpm and was measured at 64bpm two weeks ago so not much change at all. The technician said he is measuring a week ahead so my initial date of June 18th was right :happydance: Of course she had to say that they wouldn't make it definate until he was consistantly measuring a week ahead. Other than that, all is good :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

Yey! Peanut I hope this is it for you hun!

Hope you manage to get some much needed rest.


----------



## molly85

thats got to be a bonus then ozzie.


Gilz I never seem to be able to wear it where it should be


----------



## PeanutBean

Well that was a non-starter. Tried a short hypno to get me to sleep quicker only just as I was dropping off the workmen (one of whom walked into our house shouting earlier! :growlmad: just as I'd finally got Byron to sleep) started banging and drilling. Went quiet again so did a second hypno at the end if which my mum came in to see if I wanted a brew and to ask if she should walk the dog which we'd already agreed she should after she'd napped. They left and Byron woke screaming so absolutely no sleep at all.

Contractions have died off; back to the strong fairly constant period pains. I think one way or another this is the start but I know I can't labour thinking workmen are going to be interrupting us and looking after Byron! Once DH is back I can maybe get a bit active again, see how things go.

Glad things were good at your scan Ozzie.

Gilz you're taking too much on. I know how it is, if one thing is wrong and to be worried about everything is, I do the same. But you have to focus on you and Noah for now. Wait til he's home before stressing about the rest of your domestic arrangements. But I do think you need to tell Marc he has to be home for his family this weekend. It's time to man up and face up to his fatherly duties. Biggest :hugs: I wish I could be there to stick my oar in and get you the support you need.

Another contraction whilst typing that out...


----------



## gilz82

Sorry your nap was unproductive Peanut. Get your mum to go out and tell the workmen to bugger off!! 

I do need to stop stressing you are right, I just try to stop thinking about one thing and then another thing pops into my head. I'm envious of people that can just switch off. 

Fantastic news Ozzie, glad your little man is doing well.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no peanut,where are the workmen comin from?are they doing something next door or something?You can't have them disturbing your nice harmonious home birth.

Hope the contractions get started again and your girl isn't just trying to tease you!

Delighted everythings ok ozzie.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that is fab news from your scan

ooooh pb i hope this is the start for you hun! xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

She's been getting a new kitchen in for about three bloody weeks and one just walked in asking if he was in the right house. I mean FFS could he not go round the front and check the numbers on front doors and knock like a normal person?! It's because she has right of way across our garden so they have been traipsing through this whole time. They'll be done soon. If I'm in labour tomorrow daytime I'll send DH round for some stiff words. Byron's being a pain. Be glad when DH is home!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no,not exactly what you had in mind while giving birth at home is it,dh will have to have a word if they're still about and your labour starts.thats shit they have right of way through your garden,we had that in the house we rented before we bought this 1 and it used to piss me off so much.
Hope dh gets home soon,byron goes to bed early and contractions get going again.
We need at least 1 new baby a week on this thread!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Great news about your scan ozzie :thumbup:

vbaby I was exactly like that on Monday remember I had such a bad day with Oliver it was unreal and in the end I :cry: when DH got home :hug: We have all felt like this me, you, madcat and peanut in the last few days and its something we all have in common so :winkwink: could just be :)

Peanut I hope this is it for you albeit slowly until the workmen fook off home :kiss:

Gilz hon I got so clingy too not wanting DH anywhere but with me :dohh: when I was still in the hospital visiting for partners started at 10am and when he said he`d been down about 11am I remember getting all irrational demanding he came for 10am the earliest he could possibly be allowed :sad1: I am so independant normally too and if its a little consolation (sp?) I can feel myself feeling a little like this already....what a moo! perfectly normal though.....you gotta remember what we have put ourselves and our bodies through :hugs:

AFM well I went for a nap because I truly feel dreadful :wacko: I still have the intense period type pains :blush: and in my lower back and when the pains get really intense ouch!!!!!....nothing regular.....I just feel so ill :shrug:


----------



## molly85

OT girls,
We have the IPL on adn 2 cricketers have just run into each other, it was hilarious one got a knee to the nuts and they had the stretcher out. They put OUCH! on the big screen


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Molly that would have made me giggle :rofl:

Madly sorry you aren't feeling good hon :hugs: I hope it passes or turns into something productive like labour :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz :hug:

I feel like I have been run over by a truck and my body doesnt feel my own and gosh my legs feel so heavy....all classic `flu` like symptons ugh!

Has anyone heard from madcat....I dont have her number to text her and was just wondering if anyone knows if shes ok...shes been feeling a little down in last few days over lack of sleep and her poor hips...I think she was on this morning but shes normally around during the day too :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzie am so glad the scan was good and your LO is holding his own :hugs::hugs:

Gilz - :hugs::hugs: we have all said our piece so will be quiet and supportive now. You do what you feel best hun :hugs::hugs:

I am feeling very needy and sorry for myself.

Felt crap but went out to get some little premmie baby grows as a gift for our family twins arrival pressie. Got some cute little bits for our LO in Next. They had some really cute boys stuff. Nearly passed out in Boots after getting some nipple cream. Also nearly threw up. Felt so embarrassed ran out and tripped over due to my floppy foot and fell into a pillar :blush:

Texted OH and get texted back something about doing anything to get attention. :growlmad: Was meant as a joke but had serious sense of humour failure and sat in car crying whilst I felt well enough to drive home. Now in bed. So sick of feeling ill. My BP was reasonable today and urine ok so no bloody excuse for my body making me feel this bad. Apart from being 34 wks pregnant I guess :wacko: I just need OH to cuddle me. Not to take piss. 

Peanut - how exciting. :happydance: I really hope this is the start but that you get the peace you need to focus and not be distracted.

Madly - ooooh maybe you too?? :happydance: 

C'mon vbaby and Madcat! This cant just be a two horse race!


----------



## molly85

i knew we were person short. Hope she's sat on a ward some where 3cms gone lol

Gilz mysteriously they keep reshowing it


----------



## gilz82

Loopy huge hugs :hugs: sorry you had such a shitty day. I really don't think men understand that humour doesn't necessarily always translate in text messages. Really the appropriate response should have been "are you ok honey" Hopefully when he comes home he'll be more sensible and give you proper hugs.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll text Madcat. Hadn't realised being distracted by my own stuff!

Madly come on, we're supposed to have them on the same day right?

:hugs: loopy. Hope you feel better soon.

DH walked in the door right after I posted. He left an hour early from work saying I'd had contractions. He'd also been threatened by some knackers at the library because he turned off their computers as they were repeatedly breaking the rules about phone use. Kept saying they were going to wait for him outside and made a bunch of awful threats. :(. Bad enough for another member of the public to offer himself as a witness. No wonder he wanted out of there. Can't come soon enough the time he can finally quit that shithole.


----------



## molly85

omg what happened to the sanctity of teh library?


----------



## madcatwoman

hiya

im still here, thanks for the concern though:thumbup:.
yeh just a combination of things really as you rightly guessed, just a bit down, bit fed up...the usual things, then coming on here and realised someone else has had their baby and it feels like its never going to happen, i just need to start living life again really but feel so immobile(nothing i know none of you girls arent going though either)- nothing like self pitty though!!. Theres only so much moaning etc you can do on here before you become a broken record.

Ive mostly just been watching tv on the couch today and dozing in and out of cat naps, watched a film (PS - i love you....great choice for hormonal woman lol).

Im just trying to use the next mw visit as a goal in the hope this sweep might work and trying not to think any further.:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

What did you watch that for?! DH brought it for me with some others when he went to a thing overnight in Leeds the weekend before Byron arrived. I nearly died from the misery! But maybe that's a good sign and means your baby will arrive this week! I have taped it but am not going to watch it til well after the baby blues are done with.

Chin up chuck. It feels like forever at the end but you're very nearly there. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i prefer the book of ps I love you which I read years before it came out on film. Ipersonally prefer where rainbows end which mad me snifflr more lol


----------



## gilz82

Hey Madcat glad you are ok hon, we were worried about you :hugs:

I much prefered the book too Molly, I find Hilary Swank really really annoying. Also sadly as much as I would happily marry Gerard Butler his accent in that film makes me want to punch him :grr:

You girls will be very happy to know that my OH is not going the stag weekend. He announced ten minutes ago that he was going to walk the dog. I was a bit confused as we walked the dog together earlier but didn't really think anymore of it. When he came back downstairs he said that he was going to see the stag in question and let him know that he wasn't going this weekend. 

Typical me, I responded by saying "you should go if you want to, I don't mind" :dohh: :dohh: Thankfully he said that he wasn't going anyway that there will plenty of other times to go golfing with his friends and that he had a son and girlfriend to think about. 

So so happy it's one less thing for me to have to dwell on, icing on the cake would be if Noah managed to feed tonight but a girl can't have everything. 

Madcat I will now be thoroughly in the category of devil girlfriend as far my OHs friends are concerned so we can keep each other company :haha:


----------



## molly85

YAy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good boy Marc did you leave BnB logged on and he saw it?

I don't think I get to join that club as I am happy with poker nights and days out etc. My only requirement as I am pg is he doesn't get tooo hammered and he generally doesn't. Plus I am taxie being a night time creature they love this lol plus I do nice food for them. I am happy at the moment for teh poker to restart but not sure on them staying over but they are usually good and we don't have smoking in the house anyway.


----------



## gilz82

Molly you sound just like me, I can't sleep if Marc is out so I always do the taxi run and take food so most of Marc's friends love me. But the stag will be really pissed off. He couldn't believe Marc told him on Saturday night he didn't know if he'd be going.

I don't really care if I'm honest. It's not one of his close friends so he can hate me if he likes. He'll be even more pissed when we don't go to the wedding either :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks girls:hugs:
im just self pittying basically!!:dohh: and as for the film i agree i could have made a better choice but it seemed to be what i fancied watching for some reason. 

glad the stag thing is sorted gilz, and you didnt even have to say anything, thats great.:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

ah the stag will have a bride 1 picture of wee little noah and how grumpy her hubby to be is and he will like you again lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh gilz that's fab news about the weekend so glad he saw what's important even if his mother doesn't!

I have no idea how it feels to have a baby in neonatal, but can completely sympathise with the working away issue, he worked away my whole pregnancy and it never really bothered me and when it was bk to work time I was a right state. But it was ok in the end and it will be for you. I am also one of those people who worry about everything at night when I should be sleeping :dohh:

Also come on grad babies! I am so excited!

Madcat you will have yours before you know it :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz that's fab! Much better for him to come to the decision by himself but I do think you should toughen up in future if needed! Personally I think if a man's mates don't dislike his woman she's doing something wrong! :haha:

No news from me. More sporadic contractions but nothing regular or much painful. I've just hoovered everywhere while Byron is in the bath. Thinking tonight might be a good night to do that ironing, keep on my feet! Think we'll get the washing up done, make sure things aren't too messy. It would be ace to have a baby by Byron's getting up time but that doesn't seem very likely. Feels like there are a lot of hours between now and then but i'd like some sleep during it too if things aren't going to get established tonight.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz that is fantastic! his mate is obviously a bit of a d**k head if he genuinely thinks his sta do is more important than staying with his girlfriend and ill baby and it isnt even about staying with you and baby its actually what is more important to him being with his family or going out and getting drunk when he probably isnt even in the mood to! 

when leo was in scbu we were supposed to have everyone over for christmas with me cooking they still came over but i did nothing! they took care of it because them having a relaxing christmas with me cooking was not important, me and dh being able to go off to the hospital on christmas day to see our boy was more important to them . . .my point is if his mate makes him feel bad about not going i personally would be questioning whether i would want a mate like that! 

good news though gilz! and it is cool that you didnt have to say anything! 

come on grad babies we want to meet you! i am at that stage of waiting for the next milestone lol count down for v day for me lol oh oh oh i bought my first girl clothes today! cant wait! got a few things from tesco, to be honest dont need too much as a lot of leos things were white such as vests and babygrows so just got a few socks, hat, trousers, a cardi and a dress, was so restraint! could have bought the lot lol lol lol


----------



## gilz82

I think if a similar situation was to arrive in the future I will discuss it with my OH Peanut. I think once Noah is home and our little family is cemented it'll be much easier. Hormones and my emotional state just made me too frightened to mention anything this time. 

In his defense and I know I'm biased but my OH is possibly the nicest man I've ever met. He hardly goes out, especially since he started working away from home this past year and he does treat me the way I now realise that a partner should :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

He does sound like a sweetheart Gilz! 

Can I ask you ladies what clothes you are packing for LOs for hospital bags? James was a winter baby and I have no idea about Summer babies!


----------



## sequeena

I'm taking vests, grows, maybe a light cardigan or 2, hats, mittens, socks and a blanket x


----------



## PeanutBean

As Gilz, like I said at the start it's probably been hard for him to adjust especially with Noah not being a home. You guys will be sorted once Noah is there and neither of you will ever want to be apart from him and each other again!


----------



## molly85

3 vests, 3 baby grows, 3 rompers ( ithink) coming home outfit with provision for cold weather. socks scratch mits, 2 hats I think but I will be repacking in teh next few weeks as its looks insane


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon glad you didnt have to broach the subject of stag do with Mark in the end and he realised for himself :thumbup: I am hoping little Noah has made some progress with his feeding for you too however remember even some term babes who come home straight away struggle to establish a feeding routine for weeks (I have a bnb friend whos LO is 7wks old and shes still struggling!) he will get there eventually :kiss:

OMG peanut your poor DH such thugs about these days :growlmad: ps am working on our babies arriving together but am still of the mind Charlie will arrive inbetween both of my dates :dohh: as in next week! DH has stated his preference of tomorrow though and Oliver as asked it be this weekend....cheers boys pile on the pressure :rofl:

Sorry for shitty days Loopy and madcat :hug: this thread is plaqued with shitty days at the moment :wacko: hoping tomorrow is better all round Ladies :kiss:

Well am still feeling run over by a ten ton truck so what thats about it anyones guess :shrug: It sort of came on after lunch and is still plaquing me :wacko: Am hoping for a good nights shut eye ....... :sleep:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh and I forgot to mention earlier with how crap I was feeling but I had the best comment I have so far endured during pregnancy :growlmad:

I was walking to the post office to post some parcels and passed a youngish girl pushing a toddler in a buggy and a lady who was older than the girl but perhaps not old enough to be her mother...maybe an older friend....I saw her eye my bump and as I moved to one side to let her pass me with her buggy (the pavement was blocked by rubbish bins) the older lady said to me looking down at my belly `SCRUFF` :saywhat: Now I wasnt dressed to impress as such I had my mat linen trousers on and my loose mat smock, my linen summer jackets and my loafers you know smart enough for a run to the shops but not for a night down the pub which would have been totally inappropriate but honestly since when does been heavily pregnant call for someone to call you a `SCRUFF` I was gobsmacked and tbh that has to be the rudiest comment I have endured to date :hissy:


----------



## molly85

maybe its your body shutting down madly for tomorrows big "PUSH!"


----------



## molly85

bloody hell who has the right to say that to anyone??????

jeez don't think I have had to say anything that to my clients when they have slept in their clothes, and I would use a far nicer phrase whilst passing them clothes


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well DH will certainly be happy thats for sure if Charlie does decide to arrive tomorrow and I have to call him outta work :rofl: Am sat here cramping big time right now :dohh: Its funny I keep looking for the same signs I had with Oliver and it doesnt quite seem to want to sink in that labour may not start the same way again :dohh:


----------



## molly85

duhhhh. choc and nut cone care of tesco yummy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> bloody hell who has the right to say that to anyone??????
> 
> jeez don't think I have had to say anything that to my clients when they have slept in their clothes, and I would use a far nicer phrase whilst passing them clothes

My only guess is that she was sort of jealous I dont know maybe wanting a baby of her own.. I saw her eyeing my belly as she approached me and then as she passed she looked down at it and looked me in the eye and said `scruff` no doubt the comment was def meant for me and aimed at my condition = pregnant! She was about my age I would guess and the other girl maybe 10yrs younger or so....it wasnt really an appropriate comment to make as really I was over dressed tbh for a trip to the shop :rofl: I had even done my hair and make up :wacko: mmmmmmmmmmm people are definately odd!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> duhhhh. choc and nut cone care of tesco yummy

Asda mint choc or strawberry cones are better :)


----------



## sequeena

My fist would have been in her face before she finished making the comment. Fucking hag.


----------



## molly85

i only like posh strawberry ice cream and def not mint ice cream


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was gobsmacked sequeena :shock: When I told DH he thought it was an OAP who had made the comment and said well we dont live in the best desirable area and the older generation probably tar everyone with the same brush not actually knowing who you are or anything about you but he too was shocked when I told him she wasnt really much older than me :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I just made my 5th visit to the loo of the day and not for a pee :dohh: I am going toooooooooooooooooo well considering I have battled constipation for months :dohh:


----------



## molly85

you remind me i had an old lady completely swerve round me when i took molly and the pram for a short walk. I'm not sure what she muttered but told her I was doing a test run. miserable cow I don't do rude like that this area though far from posh is rather friendly usually


----------



## sequeena

You're in Yorkshire I blame it on that lol! I had a run in with a bin man earlier. Our rubbish and recycling is collected on a Tuesday morning. For whatever reason the recycling was never picked up. They picked it up today so I took out some extra recycling and the bloke had the cheek to inform me what day the bins go out. I told him he should have picked it up yesterday then and stop being a skiving fuck. I'm getting awful lol.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

If the woman had made the comment on Monday when I was in a foul mood am sure I would have given her an earful but today I feel crap and was absolutely gobsmacked :dohh:


----------



## molly85

lol our bin went walkies yesterday the lazt buggers leave them where they want and i guess our neighbours just dragged the nearest one in. they do have all teh collections done by 9am and came in the snow and on bank holidays so can't really complain


----------



## PeanutBean

Bloody hell madly! :shock: We surrounded by right charmers eh? I'm with sequeena, my fist or mouth might've acted before my brain!

I was VERY prolific in the bathroom this morning madly. Very! And I've been peeing tonnes which is odd as I've not been drinking more. Still cramping and occasional contractions but I'm suddenly totally knackered so am in bed now and going to try get dome sleep. My girl moved anterior and did practice breathing for about an hour! That must surely be a good thing? Maybe things will kick off in the night but whatever I need me some sleep clearly!

Night all. Will pop by if any baby's are on their way.


----------



## molly85

night peanut, we wanta baby tomorrow or we will have gone a week without 1


----------



## sequeena

Yes your little girl needs to make an appearance tomorrow lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut :kiss:

Get some rest sure sounds like your little lady is making tracks....me am still pretty much the same cramping like hell but I have noticed Charlie has been quiet since my nap :shrug: He has moved but is normally a hell of a lot more active of an evening :wacko: I feel so rail roaded today and cant understand why :shrug: I feel like a bus ran me over or something this feeling is a little bizare :wacko:

Peanut are your contractions similar to with byron? am getting what I think are mild ones on and off but not the same as the ones with Oliver? could it be babies position been different?


----------



## pinkclaire

I am godsmacked Madly. That's so unappropriate it's unbelievable! I think I would be the same by the time it sunk in she'd said that it would be too late. Really really rude!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I haven't popped on today been stuck to the craft table!

So after my mid afternoon nap I woke up and thought I will be really bored if I don't do something so I decided to make my MIL's birthday card and I have only just finished it lol.

Tomorrow I will be making my sister's FIL's 50th birthday card aswell.....Seems to keep me occupied during the day.

My maternity maxi dress has arrived that I ordered too which is for my friends wedding on June 3rd (that going to be an emotional day) DH has been asked to be best man and the groom is sadly dying of cancer. Can't really say no to a dying man.

No other gossip from me besides Jake hasn't kept still all day! Also how do you know when they go head down?

I am sure Jake is now head down but I dunno :shrug: 

Anyway time for bed for me....Night ladies!

:kiss:


----------



## molly85

damn tahts a wedding you do and don't want to go to. dress sounds good. The cards sound good


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Another restless night with not much sleep. Cramps and more on-off mild contractions and BH but not much. Hoping things will kick off today. Don't know if you ladies saw in my journal but apparently today is my late Godmother's birthday. My girl's middle name is after my godmother so it would be pretty fitting fir her to be born today. 19 hours and counting to arrive! She probably won't. Just a trial run yesterday most likely.

Madly I don't really remember what the contractions were like with Byron! I'm sure the baby's position will alter how they feel. I'm noticing more discomfort wherever her back currently is - she's still moving about quite a bit.

Getting hungry. Nearly toast time...


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning PB bit disappointed for you there's no more news, but does sound like things are heading in the right way!

I had a restless night, feeling very uncomfortable plus I keep getting really restless legs, anyone else had this?

On a good note it's my last day at work today!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I was talking with someone at aquanatal yesterday who has restless legs and she said it's linked to iron deficiency though her iron seems to be ok! :wacko: I've never had it, don't really know what it is!

I feel quite disappointed too. Had endless dreams and thoughts of it all night. When I got up just now I had some pretty searing cervix pain so hopefully things are still happening. I guess I'll try and do more active upright things today, see what happens. Still hoping there might be developments today but I feel a big glum. Glum sort of weather too. :(


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Fingers crossed things progress for you today Peanut :thumbup:

And congrats on your last day at work Claire :dance:

I've been wide awake since 4:30am, so much for sleeping better in your own bed. I'm sure it's just because my head is so full of stuff right now. Noah managed a 20ml feed from a bottle last night so that was good. I really hope he manages to take this mornings too. 

I got really upset again last night after leaving the hospital, even though he'd done well, because all of the other babies on his side of the room have gone home already. I know they were all different cases and older than Noah but I just want him home.


----------



## PeanutBean

Dunno what I was reading, congrats on ml pink!

:hugs: Gilz. So glad he bottle fed! :thumbup: Just....more :hugs: You'll all get there and things will be 'normal' soon.


----------



## pinkclaire

That's fantastic news about Noah feeding Gilz. Fxd he takes it today, he's one step closer to coming home then 

Are you able to cuddle him more now he's off the oxygen? 

PB that's strange seeing as I've had spinach in my tea every night this week :rofl: maybe it's the otherway round for me and I've had to much?!


----------



## PeanutBean

Google it! I thought it was calcium like cramp but supposedly not. I really don't know anything about it! :lol:

Byron's talking about my boobs having baby's milk in them. :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm to scared to google anything like that I find all sorts lol. 

James keeps pointing at my boobs at the moment I'm sure that's what he's saying as well lol. 

Tmi but does anyone get BH when they have a poo? It's the strangest thing I've experienced lol.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I spent all night with crippling lower back ache and what I think are mild contractions.....Kinda like a period pain that peaks intensely and then wears off although they dont feel the same as the early ones with Oliver :shrug: Which was why I was asking you Peanut if yours where different to with Byron because I think mine definately are :wacko: I gave up at 7am and got up :( DH was an arse complaining all night about lack of bed space `ummmmm hello in pain here` :trouble: honestly men eh? Well am at MWs later this morning so am going to see what she thinks :thumbup: If this isnt early labour than I would rather the pains just bugger off cause its pissing me off now :cry:

Sorry your in limbo land too Peanut :hugs: but I`m guessing this is all productive for us :thumbup:

:happydance: For ML Pink :)

Gilz thats great news about Noahs feeding :winkwink: he will get there :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink the whole area seems to be connected. Wind, poo, period pain, contractions, I can hardly tell the difference! Everything seems to cause everything else too! :wacko: Now where's that castor oil...:lol:

Madly I hope things are starting for you. Apart from cervix stabbing there is nothing going on here so I think she's not coming today. Maybe contractions also feel different to a second-time uterus that better knows what it's doing?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Pink the whole area seems to be connected. Wind, poo, period pain, contractions, I can hardly tell the difference! Everything seems to cause everything else too! :wacko: Now where's that castor oil...:lol:
> 
> Madly I hope things are starting for you. Apart from cervix stabbing there is nothing going on here so I think she's not coming today. Maybe contractions also feel different to a second-time uterus that better knows what it's doing?

Everything feels connected over here too am so confused ugh and I thought Olivers early labour signs were confusing :rofl:

Never thought about contractions feeling different because I have a second time around uterus :winkwink: makes sense though :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

just catching up on all your posts here, Gilz, thats brilliant that Noah has taken his first bottle feed,, baby steps and all that, bit by bit he'll get stronger, there may be a few more set backs and then a few more steps forward again but hang in there, this sounds good.:thumbup:

Peanut&madly, sounds like youre little ones are trying to make the right aches and pains:baby:, id be suprised if you both have all that much longer now, esp as these are not your first babies either, annoying pains but good ones lets hope!.

Im going to get myself off in the car and stumble round a garden centre today, we're out of fish food and want to go to the section where they sell the jellycat toys and see what they have, just a morning out of the house really once my felix decides to make his way home (i never go out and leave felix my cat out aswell!).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a great idea madcat a garden centre :thumbup: reminds me must buy my son a few first toys and rattles....he doesnt have any yet :wacko: I spent so much time buying clothes :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat hope you enjoy your trip out. Hopefully it will help you feel a little more uplifted.

Sofie, wow that wedding is going to be sad...Guess it really puts things in perspective doesnt it. At least our woes will get better when we feel better, babes birthed etc. Bummer.

Madly your OH sounds as grumpy as mine. Mine is normally lovely, I dont know what has happened to him lately. He has zero patience. Cant believe that woman! OMG! I would also have been too shocked to say anything - you just dont expect it. I go out looking a proper mess sometimes, no makeup, hair not done and my sweats on to go to local shop and luckily have had no comments - not to my face anyway...

Gilz - well it sure sounds like you know your man better than we do! You will probably be so much happier knowing he came to this decision on his own. He likely never planned on going and we were giving him such a hard time. Bless. And :happydance: for Noah and his bottle :thumbup: Lets hope this is the upturn in his feeding. As Madly said, even full termers can struggle so it sounds like he is doing well.

Pink - yay for last day :happydance::happydance: Wonderful news - landmark day. Hope it goes smoothly for you.

Peanut - lets hope things crank up a gear today. It would be a lovely tribute to your Godmother :winkwink::flower:

:hugs: Molly and Sequeena

sorry if I have missed anyone.

How come I cant sleep in anymore now I have finished work. Waking earlier and earlier each day :growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy I have no idea whats going on with him at the moment :wacko: and tbh am so tired and one thing or another a tantrum throwing DH is the last thing I can be arsed with ..... silly man ..... I told him to make sure his phone is available today ie if he goes into a meeting or whatever to leave it on because these pains arent getting any better you know just incase I need to call him cause I got Oliver at home with me today and he just realised the idiot he forgot to send payment for his mobile phone bill and they cut him off :trouble: my only way of contacting him at work is by his mobile :dohh: Oh in a nutshell hon he just irrates me right now for some reason everything he does bugs me....must be hormones but he doesnt help himself either by making riddick comments it just riles me :wacko:

Am with you on the waking early thing :hug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Seriously loopy I'm as like up at 4am these days as I am anything later and never last 6. I don't know how I'm still standing!

Sofie I don't even know what to say about that wedding. :(

Have a nice time out Madcat. I should go to the shops or somewhere but have no motivation to do anything. Going to do stuff round the house if I develop any.

Blimey, another useless contraction! Maybe I just needed everyone out the way... Very very mild though. Hardly more then a BH.

Ugh I feel really sick again today. Put a wash on and just had some crisps. Got fudge and schloer then thinking I'll try to sleep more so that I'm better rested once I'm up doing stuff and maybe that'll help bring things on. It's a homebirth group tonight. Feel unsure about going.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

:hugs: Madly & Peanut lets hope this is your body gearing up!

:happydance: Pink for ML

:happydance: Gilz that's fantastic that Noah took the feed!

Madcat enjoy the garden centre! :thumbup:

:hugs: Molly & Sequeena!

Loopy I got to the shop like that on a daily basis I think they would be really stupid if they said anything about my appearance because I would probably just punch them!

Have I missed anyone?

AFM - Had a crap night's sleep yet again! I just couldn't get comfortable and Jake was awake litrally all bloody night!

Having trouble to get in and out of bed now with this forever growing bump, DH thinks it really funny! :growlmad:

Time for some breakfast I think!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh and Happy V Day To Sequeena!

:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone!
Just popped on before leaving to see if there was any progress in the night!!!
Peanut and madly,all good signs,hopefully something will start happening.

Gilz I'm so glad Noah fed last night,and that marc decided not to go to the stag do,without any prompting!

Gotta run now,get boys ready.Have gp appointment at 10 just for check up.

Hope you're feeling a bit better today madcat.x
I'm hoping i'm not gonna be quite as psychotic as I was yesterday,have to say I'm feeling a bit nauseous:wacko:

Hopefully there'll be an update when I get home that somebody is in labour!!
Good luck girls,we're definately due a birth this wk!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well been on the loo again :dohh: it really is silly now and DH just made a silly comment about Charlie putting pressure on my innards UGH YOU DONT SAY :trouble:

MIL has been on the phone twice already and its not even 9am....oh wait a minute DH is on the phone to her again :hissy: 

I think I am in a bad mood :sad1:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MADLYTTC said:


> Well been on the loo again :dohh: it really is silly now and DH just made a silly comment about Charlie putting pressure on my innards UGH YOU DONT SAY :trouble:
> 
> MIL has been on the phone twice already and its not even 9am....oh wait a minute DH is on the phone to her again :hissy:
> 
> I think I am in a bad mood :sad1:

I think you should just smack DH on the back of the head....

Then when he ask's what it was for just say 'oh, it must of been because Charlie is putting pressure on my innards!'

:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: LMAO thats so funny Sofie....hes just gone to work thank goodness because I was in fear of letting a serious rant rip :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel grumpy too. Shall we be grumpy club today? Three tightenings in 20 mins but not at all uncomfortable. Stupid watched pot.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: LMAO thats so funny Sofie....hes just gone to work thank goodness because I was in fear of letting a serious rant rip :wacko:

Such a shame he went to work. Would of loved to hear his reaction! :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

What the hell is wrong with them??

OH got up for work at six, leaned over on bed to give me a kiss goodbye. First arm on bed went straight down my back and pinched all my skin. Second hand straight on my hair and pulled it super hard. I was like - Oww....OWWWWWW!!!

He grunted FFS and walked out slamming the door. Now is it me or is it my fault I have skin or hair??? WTF? 

Or is it a case of - dont poke Mama Bear!?:haha:

Just his breathing is starting to piss me off. Am secretely hoping he does continue breathing tho cos am looking forward to punching him in labour...:grr:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I think all men are tit's at the moment! :haha:

DH complained when I asked him to pick something up off the floor because it's difficult to bend down!

He is a shit to wake up in the morning aswell he has like 5 alarms to wake him up in the morning and I still have to punch him to wake him up....This morning he shouted at me for waking him up!

I think I will punch him in the bladder a couple of times later on and see how he likes getting woken up at 3am with somthing pounding on his bladder!


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie - I think you asked about knowing whether LO head down or not?

I have known Dyl was breech for a while despite mw saying otherwise. Scan confirmed my thoughts.

I could tell from the big deliberate kicks way down in my VJ. Sometimes feels like a foot is going to come out of my bum :wacko: He is sat on his feet. When he presses his feet down he stretches super long and feels like he is going to come out of both ends at the same time :rofl: 

When I palpated his body it felt like there were three big lumps. I said to OH that either he was breech or had two heads or two bums. The third lump was his shoulder. The head feels much harder and rounder than the bum and you can feel a dip of neck before shoulders start. Best time to feel is in bath with very soapy hands.

Peanut - imagine that these non painful contractions are just softening that cervix up! Sure the strong one will come soon enough - hopefully! :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Loopy!

I'm still not sure where he is at the minute but I seem to be going to the loo alot more so I don't know.

Got a MW appointment at 31 weeks so I will see what she thinks :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

I am def going to loo more. Either because I feel like I will wet myself or to get rid of what feels like 34 weeks worth of constipation!

The low pressure could be any bit of Jake, they still flip around alot at this stage.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> I am def going to loo more. Either because I feel like I will wet myself or to get rid of what feels like 34 weeks worth of constipation!
> 
> The low pressure could be any bit of Jake, they still flip around alot at this stage.

Yeah I absolutley hate it when he starts flipping it makes me physically sick :sick:

He likes to get into some odd positions at the last scan which was at 28 weeks he had his feet behind his head.....This is why I am curious as to his position because I have a feeling he will be breech :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> I am def going to loo more. Either because I feel like I will wet myself or to get rid of what feels like 34 weeks worth of constipation!
> 
> The low pressure could be any bit of Jake, they still flip around alot at this stage.
> 
> Yeah I absolutley hate it when he starts flipping it makes me physically sick :sick:
> 
> He likes to get into some odd positions at the last scan which was at 28 weeks he had his feet behind his head.....This is why I am curious as to his position because I have a feeling he will be breech :dohh:Click to expand...

yeah it is a really weird sickening feeling sometimes. I never had this with DS, I remember him turning over and doing a few wiggles but nothing that made me feel like I was going to throw up.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

It's just a really odd sensation.....

Well I think it's time to start making the 50th birthday card!

Will post a picture of the card I made for MIL yesterday when my camera is charged....

Think it's time for a brew aswell :coffee:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sounds good. Might drag my lardy ass outta bed now and try and do some :iron: whilst watching Homes Under the Hammer. What a life!

Enjoy your creative endeavours! :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Found my boy his 1st two cuddly toys, Lion for when he's a bit older and the bunny for younger as its smaller. Buying things cheered me up for a bit:thumbup:, why do we have to spend money for an uplift???:wacko:
Had terrible stabs in my cervix while out though, really vicious , im sure i looked a bit odd!.

Peanut, what are your contractions feeling like?, similar to BHs? or AF pains?..
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! Nothing new or exciting here....I hope we have another grad baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat they've been like both at the same time. Period pains and general soreness in a thick band round the lower bump and round the back and super tight BHs round my ehe uterus. It kind of radiates up and round and yesterday was lasting quite a while, some nearly a minute. They've been sharp enough for me to be all "oo! That quite hurts. That is actually quite uncomfortable!"

But they're all gone again. :cry: I sort of dozed a little but feel no better for it. I've just cleaned the bathroom which hasn't even given me BH and I even scrubbed the floor on my hands and knees. Going to shower, hang out washing and have lunch. Got the dog to walk and ironing to do and washing up to do. Lots of on my feet jobs.

I don't think she's coming today (sorry godmother) and I should really try to stop thinking about it as it achieves nothing more than grumpiness!


----------



## sequeena

Morning all and happy new weeks! It is my V day so big sigh of relief here. April is a good month for me with V day, my mother's birthday on Friday, scan on the 18th, my 22nd birthday on the 20th and midwife appointment on the 21st.

Peanut and Madly I'd be lying if I said sorry for your pains but I hope they turn into real labour especially for you Peanut x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone else having a bit of trouble breathing as baby gets bigger? I feel like I'm struggling to breathe and I'm constantly out of breath :-(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> Anyone else having a bit of trouble breathing as baby gets bigger? I feel like I'm struggling to breathe and I'm constantly out of breath :-(

Ozzie I am exactly the same especially when lying down on my back or when I sit right up


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi I get breathless just going up my stairs :blush:

Been trying to go swimming every day for last two weeks as am worried that I wont manage an hour of labour in the gastly state I am in. So far just felt too poo every day to manage anything except looking after myself and at a push going shopping. Which is what I am trying to muster energy for now.

We have OHs boys now for a week as of tomorrow :happydance:

Need food for them though and want to make a nice fish pie for them for tomorrows tea.

Peanut sorry things have gone off the boil:cry:

Madcat super cute toys. Especially love the lion. I havent bought any toys for mine. Mind you he had no bedroom yet to put them in.


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh and Sequeena - most importantly of all - happy V Day!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup: You finally made it yay:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## vbaby3

Lovely toys madcat,and sorry things have come to a halt peanut!
I'm very crampy today again,but nothing any 39wk preg lady doesn't have so not taking it as a sign of anything!
All fine at doctors,bp and pee fine etc etc!!
She said they won't offer a sweep until past 40wks so prob won't even get offered 1 next wk,and really hoping baby will be here by wk after!

Happy v day sequeena!
I'm puffing and panting if I go upstairs too fast,or even walk fast.Thats why my walking up and down stairs to get baby out plan didn't work,I had to sit down after 3 minutes lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Loopy you chose a name for your lo!!
Thats gorgeous.You're 1 step ahead of us lol!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Glad all went well with your appointment Vbaby:thumbup:

I cant imagine how frustrated you nearly-fulltermers are. I am super frustrated already at 34!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blah, I can't take being so breathless :-(


----------



## vbaby3

you gotta just take things easy from now on ozzie,and not be rushing about.
Relax and put your feet up!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Eeeeeeeeeeeee! DH put in an application like a month ago to be a stay at home worker for Tesco Customer Service. We didn't think we would hear back, but I got a call today while he's at work and they've scheduled him for a telephone interview :happydance: This would be a GREAT job for him with flexible hours, better pay, and he would be at home to help with LO. :happydance: What is this lucky streak???? *knocks on wood* He doesn't know yet cause I haven't been able to get him on his mobile at work :haha: I hope hope hope hope he makes it to the next stage of the interview process!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh you lot have been chatty this morning. 

Sorry your pains seem to have gone off the boil :hugs: 

Sofie Noah was breech from 16 weeks right through and my cervix and bladder are the only two places I ever felt him moving. 

Madcat I love the toys :thumbup: we were going to get Noah the lion until I saw there was a dog in the taggie toys range. 

Loopy and Madly sorry for annoying men people :grr: I honestly don't think they understand how easy it is to not annoy us if they just use their brains!!

Noah didn't feed well this morning :cry: and his tube feeds are making him sick now. I'm not sure if it's because his tummy gets full faster with the tube feed or whether it's the speed of the milk but he's not keeping it down. 

I know feeding takes even term babies a while to get but I feel like we are actually going backwards instead of staying going forward or even staying still. He's not propery tolerating what he's on just now which is two hourly feeds. He needs to be tolerating 3 hourly feeds at an increased volume, then he needs to tolerate all of those feeds from a bottle and then he needs to be demand feeding all from the bottle before he can come home. 

It's stupid I obviously let myself get over optimistic about how fast he'd get better, but I realised after this morning we really are talking about at least another couple of weeks.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,poor wee mite,he'll get there in the end.Sorry its taking a while,it must be disheartening.xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz! Is the hospital feeding him formula? Do you have the option to maybe express milk and give that to him to see if he tolerates it better? I don't remember if you were one that made the choice to FF or BF. It might be an option to discuss with the doctors and try :thumbup: If Alex is born early, I'm going to do my best to express milk so he gets some of the benefits :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I`m back from MW :( and it appears I have a nasty UTI :cry: full update in my journal but basically could be why I have been feeling so ill although the locum MW I saw isnt writing off early labour at this point she thinks it could be a combination of the too...imo its probably more likely to be a UTI but I guess only time will tell (my mw is on holiday....I was gutted!) I have been prescribed co-codamol for the pain too because I am totally wrecked and the MW and Dr commented on how washed out I look :dohh: I actually feel better now knowing what is probably the reason for feeling so ill.....I was a tad worried for a while because I have truly felt crap from about this time yesterday and was worried I was sickening for a bug for something :dohh:

madcat love the toys :thumbup: I really need to get something for Charlie now :winkwink:

Happy v-day Sequeena

Peanut so sorry you are still have these limboland pains and such :kiss: am optimistic this is def something for you and am sure it will only be a matter of time before something gives :thumbup: 

Gilz hon when they feed noah by tube can I ask if they force the milk down with a syringe type thingy :shrug:

Fish pie sounds great loopy if DH continues to be a dick can I come to yours for the weekend :winkwink: am a great little spring cleaner :lol: fish pie in return for a deep clean sounds fair imo :rofl:

Oh and my boy isnt engaged and do you know I didnt think he was :rofl: Hes just on the verge with head slightly to my left and is laid upwards but across my belly with bum and limbs on right :thumbup: MW says not to worry cause if labour starts he should pop into place :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

It's really frustrating Vbaby. There is nothing physically wrong with Noah, he wasn't affected by my painkillers thank god and even with his weight loss he's still a reasonable weight. But feeding is obviously such a critical thing and I'm not stupid of course I want him to be completed ready to be home before he comes home, I just want it to go faster. 

It's just me being selfish really.


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie I can't BF because they stepped up my meds for my kidney straight after I had Noah. So he is being fed Aptamil formula. 

Madly they arent using the top bit of the syringe to push the milk down, they are just letting it go down the syringe with gravity.


----------



## pinkclaire

Can you use donated BM Gilz? Just asking because my friends little girl was born at exactly the same gestation with exactly the same issues, she said it was a massive difference when they gave her BM. Do they have a milk bank where you are? 

Hes going to get there hun, I bet one day it all just clicks into place and you'll feel likie you were so far away and then suddenly hes doing it all :hugs:

Happy Vday Sequeena!

Madcat love the toys, I've spent all morning shopping! I've got this urge to get everything sorted now!


----------



## gilz82

Claire no one has mentioned donated breast milk, think I'll ask about it when we go back to the hospital tonight. 

Madly totally forgot to say sorry you have an UTI hon I know how horrible they are at the best of times :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I didn't know about the meds. Yeah! Def check into milk banks! I wish my LO was around cause I would totally donate for you :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

OK good luck! xx


----------



## vbaby3

Big hugs gilz,of course you're being impatient,who wouldn't be?!
You just want to bring your little man home.
I really hope its not too long.xxxx

Oh madly a uti is not good!!But at least you have some drugs now,hopefully if thats whats causing all these labour symptoms they'll stop if they're not real labour,and you'll be able to get some rest and be prepared for when it does happen.x

And 100% do not worry about him not being engaged.I had a consultant app when I was 40+2 with oran and his head wasn't engaged at all,the doc even booked my sweep and induction at that appointment for the following wk,so I really thought I was going way over,but I went into labour the next day at 40+3.
Engaged or not really has no bearing whatsoever when its not your 1st.
Maybe the old saying a watched pot never boils comes into play here,After that app I had resigned myself to not going into labour,and had decided my induction date was my new due date,so stopped dwelling on labour symptoms and constantly thinking about it,and I went into labour nxt day!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: Madly & Gilz....

Just weighed myself on the scales and I have only put on half a stone? How is this even possible I was sure I have put around 2 stone on!! :shrug:

Going to check with the MIL's scales later because they are digital and see what it says:wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow Sofie your brave, I havent been near scales myself since before James lol. I got weighed at my 10 week booking appointment but didnt look lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all.

Ozzie, I can never breathe from about 20 weeks pregnancy. Gilz, I was also going to suggest donated breastmilk.

Madly, glad you know what it is, feeling like crap surely isn't the ideal way to go into labour! Hopefully once those symptoms disappear you'll feel better and real labour can start.

Vbaby. Sorry you're feeling tired, nearly there!

Well I watched neighbours and had some lunch. Spent a bit of time reading a dubious blog about water births and breastfeeding then have just walked the dog. Goodness that was hard work! I am just a permanent BH on dogwalks now, it's exhausting and uncomfortable! Should be washing up but just need a sit down for a while so have put North & South on. Just had a big fat contraction though. First since early this morning, so I guess the walk has done something. I am not getting my hopes up! Weirdly I seem to get more going on when sat down than walking about. :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, really sorry to hear Noah has taken a step back on his feeding today, i really hope tomorrow is a better day for you both, sounds like the feed is going down too quick and he's throwing it up again, but what do i know(?)..:shrug:

Madly...Nooooooo you cant have a UTI now :dohh: not at this point!, bloody hellfire, you dread to think what each MW visit is going to come up with really:hugs:

Vbaby- glad your appointment was all good though.

Ive just had an hours nap on the couch under my fleezy blanket, im cold now!.
Got lots of regular BHs PM but thats all they are unfortunately.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Am just glad tbh that I know why I feel so dreadful and dont feel as hung up on these pains although might I add despite two painkillers are still there :dohh: I was worried to begin with I thought going into labour with a nasty UTI surely cant be good hence my insistance to see a DR for meds now and not next week :thumbup: I dont actually have an induction date vbaby I am told my MW will arrange this for me at my next appointment on the 26th so am looking at Charlie arriving before the 29th whenever but if I get to the 29th I know it wont be much longer after that right now thinking four weeks ahead at 42wks is so not welcoming so am thinking little steps :thumbup: anyway I have planned a shopping trip Wednesday so I dont mind if Charlie comes after then :winkwink:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah gilz hun leo was the same, he wasnt even taking 10ml and was throwing it up they had him on an iv drip for the first couple of days, he then jumped from 10ml to 150ml almost overnight and then a few days later seemed to be taking a step back then all of a sudden was drinking from a bottle, he wasnt in hospital for too long but they way he went from not being able to drink 10ml to 150ml overnight then looking as if he was going to go backwards then suddenly drank from a bottle was just astonishing. one thing i learnt was that babies will do things in their own time and sometimes will all of a sudden jump things up a notch and surprises everyone. your boy is a little fighter, you will go visit him one day soon and you will be told some remarkable feeding news!

aw madly that sucks having a uti! 

congratulations on your vd ozzie!!!!! i am still on the countdown!

had a really horrible dream last night, i dreamt i was at a 32 week consultant appointment and he said right i am c sectioning you now, so i layed down he opened me up then left and a midwife came in and she was like your consultant made a mistake you dont need to have your baby now, would you like me to stich you back up or do you want your baby, and then they just left me on the table all split open waiting for someone to stitch me back up! shudder nasty i woke up thinking argh was that real!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I was asking if they were forcing Noahs milk down his tube because they did force it down with Oliver and in doing so forced down lots of air too and he would projectile vomited which delayed him moving from scbu too :thumbup: I got the impression that because he took ages to feed from a bottle...feeding was a very slow process because it was like feeding a baby who was having an asthma attack....they were too busy to give him time so would put his milk down the tube but force it down with a syringe type device to save time instead of letting gravity do the work. He was born grunting which basically means gasping for breath :( so feeding was damn hard to establish for him too....for three days he wasnt interested at all and wouldnt entertain a bottle and then after that the MWs were all to quick to force feed him milk down his tube it was only when crap hit the fan with one particular member of staff (long story!) that we sort of spoke up and said what we werent happy with and after that they seemed more willing for him to bottle feed no matter how long it took!


----------



## gilz82

Wow Nomore that's fantastic about Leo, hopefully Noah will give us a lovely little surprise like that :thumbup:

Ozzie thanks so much hon, you've got so much to be thinking about with your own little man :hugs:

My OH and I were just talking and he might go back to work next week. They are supposed to be off on Friday anyway for Easter so should travel home on Thursday. After speaking to Noah's nurse today its almost 100% sure that he won't be getting home next week. My OH would be better keeping his second week of paternity leave until Noah is home, and we'll be able to spend some time properly as a family.

Sounds pretty similar to us Madly, Noah takes a really long time to bottle feed, last night it took 35 minutes to feed him 27ml but..... he wasn't sick. This morning they tube fed him just before we left so 31ml in about one minute. Within two minutes he had brought most of it back up.


----------



## vbaby3

Well because both my labours started at 40+3 my doctor was saying today it was highly unlikely I'd end up going way overdue.
I have always known ovulation dates with all my pregnancies,which have always more or less added up with 1st scans,so 40+3 just seems to be how long my body likes to cook lo's!
So I keep telling myself induction is not going to come into the equation at all,and probably not even a sweep,as i'd be 40+5 by the time they'd offer me 1,and both boys were born by then.
So 2 more wks and i'm sure she'll be here:wacko::coffee:
Really hope I don't have to eat my words!

Madly my head would be completely wrecked if I were you seen as though you don't even know when your due!
Are you going by the 29th?and will they use the 29th as your due date when working out when to induce you?very confusing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon that seems like a great idea if you are sure your ready :hugs: and its a short week with the bank holiday so would be ideal really :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Well because both my labours started at 40+3 my doctor was saying today it was highly unlikely I'd end up going way overdue.
> I have always known ovulation dates with all my pregnancies,which have always more or less added up with 1st scans,so 40+3 just seems to be how long my body likes to cook lo's!
> So I keep telling myself induction is not going to come into the equation at all,and probably not even a sweep,as i'd be 40+5 by the time they'd offer me 1,and both boys were born by then.
> So 2 more wks and i'm sure she'll be here:wacko::coffee:
> Really hope I don't have to eat my words!
> 
> Madly my head would be completely wrecked if I were you seen as though you don't even know when your due!
> Are you going by the 29th?and will they use the 29th as your due date when working out when to induce you?very confusing!

Yes hon they will go by the 29th April so potentially induction could be around 13th May not happy as you can imagine because I`m spot on sure about OV and the like so :shrug: We will see must admit am a little worried about the function of my placenta should my date of 16th April be more accurate and I do go overdue because the 30th would be my induction date then but to go two weeks over that does worry me. I`m optimistic Oliver came exactly on his due date and labour started 5days prior to his arrival albeit slow labour so am thinking mid to end of next week which was what I always had in mind.....so confuddling :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

MADLYTTC said:


> Gilz hon that seems like a great idea if you are sure your ready :hugs: and its a short week with the bank holiday so would be ideal really :winkwink:

It's not ideal but I do think it's better that I spend a week on my own so that we get an extra week together as a family.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Actually just reading your post and mine vbaby I think part of the `hung up` on labour and sympton spotting is because I really want him here by the 29th because am certain of my date the 16th and going over the 29th worries me....I think this is why I got so hung up on the whole labour thing :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Gilz hon that seems like a great idea if you are sure your ready :hugs: and its a short week with the bank holiday so would be ideal really :winkwink:
> 
> It's not ideal but I do think it's better that I spend a week on my own so that we get an extra week together as a family.Click to expand...

Not ideal but do you know I would do exactly the same thing hon :thumbup: David lost a week with us been in hospital and we were lucky enough to be able to afford for him to take an extra week unpaid leave from work and his work were really understanding but if I am kept in this time for whatever reason and we can sort care out for Oliver I would urge David so save some of his time off too :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

God yeh,sure if your dates are correct but hospital is going by their dates he could end up being left far too long!
Its definately reassuring that you went into spontaneous labour with oliver,and a few days early too,your body knows what its doing!!:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

MADLYTTC said:


> Actually just reading your post and mine vbaby I think part of the `hung up` on labour and sympton spotting is because I really want him here by the 29th because am certain of my date the 16th and going over the 29th worries me....I think this is why I got so hung up on the whole labour thing :cry:

If you're still pregnant by the end of the month,I'm sure if you speak to the mw about your fears and that by your dates you're already 2 wks overdue they will arrange to have the placenta and fluid levels and stuff checked.I would definately push the point with them until lo was monitored.
But again I'm sure it won't come to that,you'll have your lo next wk,i'm sure of it!x


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,if you feel ok with marc going back to work then I think its a good idea.It will be lovely to have a nice week together once Noah gets home.x


----------



## gilz82

Definitely Vbaby :thumbup: we also looked at his contract and he's entitled to take unpaid parental leave so we could do that if need be. It would make things a bit tight money wise for the next couple of months but we would cope.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh that would be lovely gilz,if he could take a bit of extra leave.
And it wouldn't matter if things were tight for a few months,as long as you can cover important bills the rest doesn't matter.Having some family time is a million times more important.x


----------



## gilz82

We'll be fine for bills and food so what else do we really need. I'd much rather have some proper family time and be a little skint temporarily.


----------



## PeanutBean

I just washed up and cleaned half the kitchen. Lying on settee with baby cervix-fiddling and just had a little pop and a small contraction. Think my waters will gush if I stand up? I'm wearing white linen trousers! :lol:

Gilz, I know he's still delicate and this is by no means my area of expertise bug I wonder if you gently syringe fed whilst holding him, skin to skin even? Nothing like mum's skin to keep a baby warm if that's an issue. I think it's a good idea to split the paternity leave if that's possible but you should have sone people to help and support you in his absence. Think carefully about the unpaid parental leave, the statutory entitlement is 25 days in the first 5 years of a child's life. DH has had to use a few of his when I was working and I've had to use a couple too and it has to last a while! Parents are also entitled to unpaid emergency leave due to, for example, no childcare, sick child etc. The parental leave has to be booked in advance like holiday.

Madly I think if you get towered 42 weeks by your dates you should insist on some monitoring to check on things. On their heads would be negligence if anything happened so I am sure some insistence will set you right.


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks Vbaby re my LOs name. We have debated and struggled and had terrible problems deciding. We thought about Oliver and William thumbup: Madly!!) but those have both been taken by one of the twins and our immediate next door neighbour. My mum, friends and basically everybody except us hates the name Dylan :wacko: Made me wobble on it a bit. Then I thought - what the hell its my kid and its not like they wont love him because of his name. Mom says it makes him sound like a cowboy :growlmad:

Gilz :hugs: oh dear what a roller coaster for you. Take it all in baby steps, day by day. We are doing same with paternity leave and splitting it up, but obviously for different reasons. We want to take the second one when we have all the kids and first with just us. Would def do same in your position.

Madly - sorry re UTI. At least they know why you have been feeling so ill:cry: At least you had time to get it treated and feel better before Charlie arrives.

Peanut - hoo hoo! Maybe waters gone!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh and Madly you are on for the fish pie for deep cleaning! :thumbup:

OH apologised for this am. Says he just feels he cant do anything right at the moment.....and he is right. He cant!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow I have a huge rash on my face :growlmad:

Seems like the demons of the first tri are back :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

What kind of rash sofie?

Loopy I have two good friends whose boys are called Dylan. I think it's a lovely name!

No waters, not even any plug. No plug for three days! :wacko: Not only is the girl not coming out but nothing else is!


----------



## molly85

OMG I cannot catch up. 

Peanut stand up woman I want to know.

Gilz did I suggest sending him back I was thinking it but you need maybe you sister to be around for you just to check your ok unless you take up camp ath teh hospital. Might be worth trying teh skin to skin feeding and yuck if i had all that food in 1 minute I would throw up to. Remember the pizza.

Madly yuck UTI hope it clears up quick and you don't have to wait fpor the 29th for him to come out.

Soz everyine else I tried and failed to remember what was going on.

I have pottered round town today, resigned up at teh library it's tiny but tehy do baby groups etc. 
We are off to parent craft in a mo and matts called me a lumber jack grrrrr there aren't a lot of pregnancy tops out there the tit. I have also found tops and dresses withe smockey/elasticated tops perfect for huge boobs and a undecided tummy so can look at getting daddy to buy me some with short leggings. And our market does teh cutes baby outfits for under £6 poor matts not going to liek next thursday being dragged down there.might have to soothe him with Mcdonalds


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, leave loopy, come to mine, i need some cleaning done, i'll treat you to ben&jerrys choc fudge icecream!.

Been feeling a bit brighter today, i think getting out this morning helped a bit, must be one of my better days. BH's stepped up a notch today, being a little more intense&achy lower down, so although im not expecting anything yet im hoping this is my body thinking it might have to do something sometime in the near future.

Peanut, was that your waters??..

DH is still deliberating over whether he should go to the pub or not. says he doesnt know what to do (he's saying that waiting for me to give him my blessing lol, but im not). I just keep telling him he should do what ever he thinks is the right thing, but just to be aware if something does happen i wont be calling him in the pub as he'll be no use to me!:haha:, so he' still thinking about it.

Gilz, as for the unpaid time off work for you OH, money isnt everything, it helps, but if you can just about manage then spend some quality time together.

Madly, this is crazy with your dates, i dont know what to say:hugs:


Edit: Sorry its a no show peanut........ its getting ridiculous for us all now!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly and Madcat, were you typing when I posted? No waters here.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Lol Molly and Madcat, were you typing when I posted? No waters here.

I was actually, then i saw your post. wonder what the pop was?. ive been stabbed terribly in my cervix today, i had trouble walking this morning because of that alone. I do seem to be getting the slightly more intense tightenings that you have been getting today, but ....god, what does that tell us?...not much by the sounds of it!:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Madcat, you'll probably get yours before I get mine!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Lol Madcat, you'll probably get yours before I get mine!

im doubting that, but maybe after all this we'll all go into labour the same week!:haha:


----------



## gilz82

Can you imagine how much texting and bnbing there will be if you all go into labour at the same time. It'll be bedlam keeping everyone up to date :rofl:

My OH spoke to his boss and he's happy for him to go back to work next week and then they are off the following week for easter. Hopefully Noah will be closer to coming home by then and he'll be able to take his other week of paternity leave. I didn't realise that you had to book the unpaid paternity leave in advance Peanut, but it says in my OHs contract that he gets 13 weeks to do between now and Noah turning 5 so one week out of that wouldn't be too bad if we could get it organised in time.


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm sure in the circumstances he would be able to Gilz. and you know next week we;re all here for you if you need anything!

I am now officially on maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Claire, you all know I'll be on here in between hospital visits hopefully with slowly improving news each day! Also is you girls all start having babies I'll have that to focus on instead of the bad stuff. So no pressure there at all Peanut, Madly, Vbaby and Madcat 
:rofl:

Happy last day of work as well :dance: now time for some rest and quality time with James before baby number two appears!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow 13 weeks!! That's some good terms!


----------



## gilz82

Oh meant to say too I forget who mentioned it :dohh: but they won't let us tube feed Noah which I think is stupid. I know they need to check the tube is in his tummy before they start but I don't see why they can't check that and then let us do it. 

Also they've only let me have skin to skin contact with Noah once. Will there still be a benefit of me doing this to bond etc once we get Noah home?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry, had to go examine an insect in the garden.

God I wish DH or I worked somewhere with half decent policies. Everything we have is pretty much stat or a very little better.

Byron punched my tum on the baby's bum, or whatever it is, where all my stretchmarks are and separated muscles. I'm not ashamed to say it made me cry. I've been wanting a good cry for days and not shed a tear so maybe I'll feel a bit better for it. I usually do. Needed to release a bot of tension.

Gilz I'm more than happy to oblige with a baby, just let me know how to arrange it!


----------



## pinkclaire

Absolutely Gilz. There is always benefit!

Can you ask to have skin to skin? Also can you try and bottle feed him if they wont let you tube feed him? You may have more patience!

I know it's not the same but James used to feed for 40mins approx when he was born, and that was without anything else so I can't see the problem in Noah taking that long? Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

> So no pressure there at all Peanut, Madly, Vbaby and Madcat

:dohh:

I have to say im a little dissapointed with the vibes you said you were sending over!!. But if we do all go the same week i think we should nominate you alone to do ALL the updates:haha:

Are you finding it hard at the moment to bond with noah being as you have hardly got to hold him yet let alone anything else?, im imagining it takes time in normal circumstances.


----------



## PeanutBean

There's ALWAYS benefit to skin to skin. Not just for bonding but for helping regulate baby's breathing and I personally could see it being beneficial to helping Noah feed. Skin to skin will continue to be valuable for bonding for months. :thumbup: If they let you try a bottle why not a syringe instead of the tube? That doesn't need to be in his stomach, you just slowly pump drops into his mouth. We did it with Byron when he wouldn't latch.


----------



## gilz82

They will let us bottle feed him once a day so my OH did it this morning. I will ask about the skin to skin contact, they offered Noah to me that way the day after he was born and then no mention has ever been made of it again. I find the neonatal unit pretty intimidating, but I'm being to think I should be asking more questions about what we can do to be as immersed in Noah's care as the boundaries of being in special care will allow. 

Peanut unfortunately I have no idea how to hurry your little girl along, I'm sorry. And :hugs: sorry Byron made you cry.

Madcat trust me hon I sent as many positive vibes your way as I've got. I am finding it hard to bond with Noah, obviously I love him immensely but I still don't feel like a mum. I understand the logic of why we can't handle him all the time but it is quite detached watching other people doing things for your baby you know you'd be capable of doing yourself.


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,my bump has been popping for wks,I asked my doc about it,coz the 1st time I heard it I thought it was my waters!
She said its babies joints cracking,freaked me out a bit,never had it before!
Don't know if thats what you heard though,kinda sounds like someone cracking their knuckles?!

Yay for maternity leave pink!Hope you can put your feet up now and relax.

Glad you're in better form today madcat.x

Well I think I've had my 1st ever bh's this evening!!!
Either that or i'm in labour lol!!!!
I've really never ever had this with any of my pregnancies,but just when I was making dinner earlier my bump would go completely hard for a minute or so then go soft again,not sore,but I am full on period crampy,lower backache,stabby foo foo and cervix!
Not that i'm symptom spotting or anything lol!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Definitely ask more Gilz, there is normally a way! Xx

Vbaby oooh hope it is labour lol. 

I've been getting painful BH all day, but I'm sure they are just BH! Really need to slow down but I don't know how lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Your OH can to skin to skin too. I really strongly feel that having more time with you both will help Noah develop. I appreciate it's a balance with his delicate health but as much as is possible should be done.

You know when babies are born they can take a while to breathe (up to 12 mins is apparently fine!) and one if the key ways to get them started is skin to skin with mum breathing on the baby, talking, stroking, patting, hearing and feeling her heartbeat and breathing. Of course it's not always possible to do as much as one would wish because of circumstances of birth and complications but don't underestimate the enormous value to a baby's development of getting close to its parents.


----------



## madcatwoman

I should imagine its pretty weird to realise youre a mum in normal circumstances gilz, let alone yours, this has always been my concern, that it will take a while to set into my brain, but then i know from others this is normal. Definately ask more questions though!.

Thanks for the positive labour vibes, i think theyre stuck in the road works we have on the main entrance to wales!.


----------



## PeanutBean

It wasn't an audible pop vbaby, I felt it. Maybe she snagged some membrane! :sick: Actually I feel a bit like my waters might go. My bump felt odd the night Byron's went.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I found neonatal very intimidating as well :( and it is def so hard not to be able to do things for your baby but instead watch a MW/nurse or who ever do it for you :sad1: I def agree with skin to skin contact though I would push for that because I agree it could help Noah feed but that aside will help you bond with him against the barriers right now :thumbup:

Heres to lots of babies being born this coming week Ladies :wine:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for Mat Leave Pink

Are we all on Mat Leave now :shrug:

Ladies me and DH talked and we have decided if no sign of Charlie by my next MW appointment 26th April then we are going to push for some monitoring :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sounds like a good idea Madly, it will put your mind at rest! Trust your own instinct as well xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Waddle waddle waddle. I may as well be a bloody duck.
https://www9l.incredimail.com/scache/im//gallery/content/200809231754/content_12845_thumb.gif


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have 4 weeks left! one of those only being a two day week! then it is mat leave for me lol! 

gilz get in with one of the nurses, i made friends with the scariest matronly nurses on the entire ward, she was proper no nonsense. when i wanted to hold leo but others said no he has only just woken up from sedation she said, er i think leo is ready for a cuddle dont you. may help, either way making friends with the nurses always helps make the place feel more welcoming and make you feel more comfortable asking questions, the more you know the more you will understand, we ended up experts on all of leos monitoring and what steps were next if he were to reach the next milestone. 

we overheard loads of nurses telling people that they oculdnt pick up their baby because they were so premie that they just could not regulate their body temp but they always gave a date of the next hold. i also saw loads of the parents changing nappies - hell we used to change leos nappies when he was still asleep

sometimes you just have to ask, especially if you are confident that you could do just as good a job at things as them! such as nappy changing! even if you just ask is it a wee wee nappy? do you mind if i change it - a wee wee nappy is far less fiddly than a poo poo one if that is what they are worried about it!

go for it gilz! sometimes if you dont ask you dont get, especially if your hospital is one that is very much "oh it is quicker if the nurse does it" so what lol!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hooray for mat leave Pink:thumbup:

Wow I was just going to say how quiet it will be on here if you all go into labour together!!

It'll just be us few stragglers that took a little longer getting our :bfp:

Well fish pie finally in. I must have the most complicated recipe in the world. It will take me all night to do the :dishes:

Gilz I am really surprised they dont encourage more skin to skin. In my student days they used to do the 'kangaroo' thing were the would put baby to skin but they were well wrapped. I can understand they get cold quickly but you would think they could do it for at least a period of time to allow bonding. Given all the emphasis these days on skin to skin it amazing that you have to push for it :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

The whole thing of skin to skin is that it maintains body temperature. I'm astonished if that really is used as an excuse!

Well I had a garlic Kiev for tea. Not had one in yonks as they kept making me really ill. Might be better than a curry! ;)


----------



## molly85

we are back, curried and now watching time team. terrifying


----------



## gilz82

Well I'm back, Noah took his bottle feed tonight :thumbup: it took nearly half an hour but he managed to take 30ml. I asked about having skin to skin time with Noah and they said they really didn't want us to do it now as it would involve us taking his clothes off and then putting them back on which uses lots of energy. 

I don't understand the logic behind that. We are supposed to top and tail him and change his clothes when we go in first thing in the morning so why can't I just have five minutes with him at that point given we've got his clothes off anyway! It's not an "extra" clothes removal therefore no extra energy used.


----------



## molly85

could you just sneak him up your jumper he is your son after all? 

30mls/30mins doesn't sound to bad. hugs hun


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz just do it, he's your baby after all!

I am worrying I have a cystocele after reading a stupid thread in third tri. Sigh. Not the first time I've worried about prolapse since Byron's birth. Fingers crossed it's a temporary heavily-pregnant thing.


----------



## molly85

and in lay mans terms peanut?

I think you would seriously approve of the supposed natural care we are meant to have.


----------



## madcatwoman

Brilliant news gilz, one step forward tonight then!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Im astonished. DH told me we're getting our shopping delivered, i get a whole saturday with him (his Mum is calling round in the afternoon, but hopefully not for that long)WOW!. ANd we have dinner out just the two of us booked for the evening.

night night all:sleep:


----------



## molly85

wow these men really are coming through


----------



## PeanutBean

Good news Madcat!

I've googled images of cystocele and no longer think I have one, just an engaged baby! :lol: It's a prolapsed bladder Molly. Nice.


----------



## sequeena

Gilz I'm sorry they're being so awkward I hope you get more skin to skin with Noah soon x I'm glad he took his feed too what a good boy!

I'm curried up too but am a wuss so made a korma lol

Did anyone watch misbehaving mums on bbc3? Sorry if it's been mentioned I'm on my phone and it takes an age.

I'm off to bed soon it's my mums 56th birthday tomorrow and I'm still fuming over the idiot who nearly hit me in the stomach earlier with a football:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

eeek missed teh football incident.

Oh i remember a collegue having taht peanut it was grim she was to wimpy to have it fixed.

I had tikka massala, matt had some thing that would burn your bum off


----------



## PeanutBean

I woke at half 5 feeling amazed that I'd slept through but actually I think I did wake once in the night. Still better than 4 hours in 3 sittings. But I'm hungry and no-one's up, except the dog who is being mental. I think she must need to go out, she had a very squirgly tum last night.

Better sleep suggests this pregnancy is going backwards. God what will I do if I get far enough to have to start resisting induction? :wacko:

Hope everyone feels happier today.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :flower:

Glad you got a better amount of sleep Peanut but sorry no one was up to make some food. I'm sure one nights sleep doesn't mean that your baby isn't going to come yet :hugs:

Madcat fantastic news about you DH and the shopping and dinner etc. Hopefully his MIL won't be around for too long in the afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning:wacko:

glad you had a good night peanut, but if the too much sleep becomes a problem you know where to send it!!:winkwink:

Yes, looking forward to having my DH for an entire saturday, i dont know how this has come to be, whether MIL is busy or whether he said something..
Looking forward to dinner out,(dinner out is usually a 'family' affair) although i hope i can eat as much as i really want to:shrug:

As for the pub tonight, he's not going, simply because his mate phoned in the end to say hes not going cos he's on anti B's.

Ive been thinking, the longer myself, peanut,vbaby&madly go without having our babies the closer together we'll have them lol!.............gilz, youre going to have to start saving your texts up girl, youre gona be very busy! :haha::haha:


----------



## gilz82

Maybe your DH wouldn't have gone anyway Madcat :shrug:

Don't worry about the texts I have unlimited ones with my monthly plan so I'll text away quite contentedly :thumbup:

Just heading to see Noah, be back later :wave:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz that's great news about the 
Feed last night! Sounds to me like they are being too impatient!

I don't get the skin to skin part though! Can you ask someone else this morning while you are top and tailing him anyway?

Madcat woah!!!! Can't believe your news that's fab!

I had a crap nights sleep, me and Matt fell out cos he said I was wriggling to much, well try being 8 months pregnant and getting comfy you arse lol. I googles the restless legs and it can be down to iron or it can just be down to pregnancy :shrug: I hope it goes away soon though! I will ask my midwife when I see her on weds. Feels like an age since I saw her! Luckily james had his milk at 6, watched a bit of cbeebies and fell bk asleep for 90 mins so I got a bit more shut eye!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning!
Checking in bright and early to see if anything happened in the night!!
Peanut,maybe you had a good sleep coz your body is getting rested to go into labour today lol!!
Thats great Noah took a good feed gilz,and definately stick him up your jumper,don't forget he is your son at the end of the day,so don't be afraid to push for things.
the nurses are probably just gonna want to do what makes their lives easier,so be annoying if you have to!

Madcat,so glad dh isn't going out sat night,heading to the pub when you're due in 5 days really would take the biscuit!!
Yay for getting your shopping delivered,and having a lovely meal out together,sounds so nice,plus will be your last night out with dh when you're still a family of 2!!

Off now to get the grocery shop done and a few messages in town.Chat later.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Pinkclaire, i dont get restless legs but i do get it in my feet, only in the evening when im on the couch watching tv, it drives me nuts, i try burying them under cushions, rarely DH may massage them for me(rarely!!!) which helps.

Cant believe you fell out with your OH over a restless night, i must admit DH has been very good, he says i dont disturb him but i must do, as you all know my nights are horrendous but i guess he just knows better than to say anything.

Vbaby, ive just come back from tesco, lovely and quiet at 9am!!, just got the fresh stuff that tesco deliveries dont have, and erm...a small egg(which ive eaten (yes- chocolate egg gone by 10am!). got two bottles of energy drink (DH thinks i should take some at the hospital because i'll get too tired!) and a few bags of crisps(MW told us crisps are a good snack to have as they release energy slowly without being too filling or likely to make you sick).

Ive just had a small case of the squits:blush:, not full blown diahorreha but not far off, wouldnt it be nice if that was a sign,im not betting on it!:growlmad:
Today however, although im saying "bring it on", im realising with the sweep on tuesday it could all be a relality soon, and i think im starting to feel a bit scared!!:shrug:....... girls, just how scary is it?, or does it just build gradually and you find yourself going with the flow?..


----------



## gilz82

I'm back :wave: Noah took his whole bottle feed from his daddy this morning. Again it took 30 mins but I dont care cos he's taking it and it's staying down. 

Unfortunately the tube feeds aren't staying down he was very sick after his feed at 1am and his feed at 5am. He's also lost more weight he's now down to 4lb 12oz :cry: They aren't happy about this now and the dr is coming to see to see him at 11am. It means we're possibly looking at his drip having to go back it :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Boo Glitz! Honestly, you think they would take a hint that maybe he needs the feeds done slower than just through a tube??? It's clear when he takes the feeds at a slower pace they stay down.


----------



## PeanutBean

I should put my 'good' night's sleep into context, about 6 hours with one break. For a lady who needs 8 it's still far off the mark! Having been up for hours before the boys I have been back to bed. Felt off because of the useless kiev and really sick for having to get up before eating. Feel better for some kip, crisps and fudge. Boys have gone to the shops for food so I can get ready in peace. We're hoping we'll all go for a walk later but I don't know how much my sciatica will let me.

Madcat I don't think it's at all scary becoming a mum but it is very overwhelming and there seems to be so much to do and even though the baby sleeps all day and night there seems to be no time for the parents to sleep and nappy changes take ages and clothes are constantly changed and washed and well everything is new and a bit difficult. But after a week or two things settle down. We realised after a week that we were suffering a lot for our 24 hour days with haphazard meals and started taking things more properly in turn so that we could make the day a bit more like it used to be and have more regular mealtimes etc and it helped a lot!

I got some girly clothes in the post. :D Posted pics on fb as can't be bothered to connect phone to computer.

Gilz I know you've gone now but for general, remember you and Marc are Noah's parents and it's not for the hospital staff to make parenting decisions. You can have their medical advice and decide how you want to use it but he's your som and their decisions are as like for convenience as for any medical reason. The more you know about his condition the better you will feel about appropriately intervening and taking over his parenting.


----------



## PeanutBean

Doh you're back! It sounds pretty clearcut that he should be bottle fed and not tube fed. :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

They are insistent that bottle feeding him more than twice will use too much energy and therefore burn too many calories. I'm sure they are right on that point but clearly the current set up isn't working. It's like the tube feeding is forcing us backwards all the time.


----------



## madcatwoman

im echoing the others on this one gilz, sounds like the bottle feeding if fine- with patience, its the tube feeding making him sick&loosing weight. I think you should step in on this one and make it clear what you think hun!


----------



## gilz82

I did really push it this morning Madcat and they are adamant that they can't increae the bottle feeds. My OH just phoned the hospital and the dr has decided they are going to put medicine in all his feeds to try to help settle his stomach. Apparently the muscle between your stomach and throat is weaker in premature babies so this should help keep the muscle clenched so that food doesn't come back up. 

This new development will add at least another three days onto his stay because now they won't make any changes to his feeds until he's tolerated this change for three days.


----------



## PeanutBean

I still don't see why you can't syringe feed is the tube isn't working and the bottles are too much, which seems madness given how hard bf babies have to suck. I know he's prem but still...

Did you get some skin to skin?


----------



## gilz82

Nope she said feeding was more important so I wasn't allowed to cuddle him between topping and tailing and then getting re-dressed for feeding. 

The only reason I can think they won't syringe feed him Peanut is time, they can't increase the volume so he's still getting feed every two hours. If they had to drip that in with an syringe I imagine it would take a while where as a tube feed takes literally two minutes.


----------



## PeanutBean

But can't you do that at least while you're there? Did you mention you'd heard about the benefits of skin to skin for feeding? I don't mean to be pushy at you, I really know nothing about prem babies, but it comes across on here like you are being given no say in his care and people aren't really giving valid reasons for disallowing what should be beneficial. I wonder if you can arrange a meeting with a paediatrician to discuss it all? You should be feeling a part of his life and his care. They sideline mothers in labour so it wouldn't surprise me at all if mums were even more sidelined when babies are in special care.

I would chat to my friend with the two 34 weekers and see what she says but she is hospital with her youngest getting surgery on a hernia.


----------



## PeanutBean

And time is not a good enough excuse. The focus should be on best care and going on a drip because insufficient time is allowed to feed him the way which works isn't good enough. Sorry, I'm getting cross for you!


----------



## gilz82

Because his suckling reflex isn't great they are making us feed him lying completely down with his head tilted slightly back so I couldn't hold him skin to skin like that for feeding I don't think. 

Ive been chatting to a couple of mums in the premature babies threads so I might stick another question in there about feeding and skin to skin etc. 

I feel quite conflicted in the neonatal unit because sometimes it feels like they are trying to include you, but then the kicker is it's only inclusion on their terms if that makes sense :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont like the sounds of what youre being told in there gilz?!!., i think peanut has some valid points.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah that makes total sense and is fair enough if there is a true medical need for it to be that way, but you should be fully informed of every step and every medical decision. That you clearly don't feel that way and that I can ask stuff knowing nothing about it and you don't necessarily know why or the answer shows that they are not doing a good enough job keeping you involved.

I'm just cross on your behalf because I'm frightened you are missing out on bonding time with him that will impact on how you relate to one another when he's home. I'm completely behind whatever needs to be done to get him well but it comes across like they are taking the strongest medical position and not considering the benefits of you, as his mum. I might be completely wrong of course but I don't know if I am and I'm worried for you.

Big hugs. It's a good idea to chat in the prem section. See what is usual practice etc. I hole you get more answers there. I feel they are calling all the shots when he is your son and you should be informed and giving your consent to the treatment not just being told this is what they are doing, full stop. :growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ridiculous I'm tearing up at all this! :cry::wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry Peanut I didn't mean to upset you :hugs:

I will go investigate further in the premature section and hopefully get some answers that will help me put my point across to the neonatal unit.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> Sorry Peanut I didn't mean to upset you :hugs:
> 
> I will go investigate further in the premature section and hopefully get some answers that will help me put my point across to the neonatal unit.

Gilz if you feel slightly intimidated put what your feelings are and opinions down onto paper and give it to the doctor. Then you know you have got your point across to them??


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Gilz don't you go apologising to me! Since crying yesterday I suspect the flood gates have opened! :lol: I guess I just know what you're missing and if it's not completely necessary then I don't think you should be missing it!


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs::hugs:Gilz!
Just wanted to also to point out to you that just because you're not getting skin to skin contact for whatever reason It definately DOES NOT mean that you will not bond well with Noah.
I had very little with shay to be honest,tried breast feeding a couple of times,it didn't work and I didn't have any more skin to skin contact after that I wouldn't say.Maybe they didn't talk about it as much 5yrs ago.
And it 100% did NOT effect my relationship with my son,how I felt about him or how we bonded.
I'm not saying its not a wonderful thing,and me and Oran had a lot of skin to skin contact,but under the circumstances if it can't be done,it really isn't the be all and end all,so please don't get too upset about it.xxx


----------



## vbaby3

Got a nice big grocery shop in,full of yummy things!!!
Was naughty and got a mc donalds on the way home for me and the boys for lunch!and then had an easter egg for desert!!
Oh hurry up baby and come out,so I might have the will to resist food again and stop being a pig!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I don't mean to imply gilz won't be able to bond, just that for the challenges Noah faces now skin to skin has been shown to help. But being so much apart can't be easy. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, i cried:cry: when gilz announced her birth! lol, i dont think ive stopped yet on and off! lol


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry peanut,I wasn't inplying that you were implying that lol!!!!
Just wanted gilz to know that if its not possible at the moment for whatever reason,its not the end of the world,and to not be getting even more upset about things!


----------



## PeanutBean

No that's ok vbaby. I see it could've come across that way. It's just all these experiences are things that can make bonding harder and IMO doing everything they can to support bonding should be part of the care that the nurses or whoever are providing. No I am sure Gilz you will bond just fine, you'll he ecstatic to get him home and all to yourself. It just comes across like the hospital is taking such a medical approach they are forgetting the benefits that parents bring, particularly mum. I just feel protective of Gilz having been through so much. I'm such an interferer!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz, like all the other grads I'm very angry for you! I think they are giving you the run around which is very very unfair. :grr: He's your baby and what you observe is just as important. After all, you're his advocate right now! I know I've said it before and I'm being a cheeky American for it, but I think with some of these NHS nurses and doctors you need to be very assertive and make it very clear what you want and need and what you feel is best for your child. Doctors can give advice, but ultimately it's up to you. :hugs: Best of luck to you. I know it's been very stressful, but we're all behind you 110%! :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

No not at all none of you are interfering. I honestly have felt so supported by all of you girls over the past couple of weeks it's unbelievable. I honestly don't know what I would have done without you girls to listen to me moaning and giving me advice. Thank you all so much :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, just a random thought....maybe I should get a text buddy, lol!


----------



## molly85

Afternoon.

Hugs gilz, has occured to me they arebeingvery lazy on the ward hecould be fed with a pump thus the nurse not having tostand over him (see I still remember my nurse training) it can still go down the tubebut at a controlled rate. There is basic common sence here if you had a pint of gold top milk dumped in your tummy every 2 hours you would bring in up to especially if you were lieing down gross. and half an hour to feeddoesnot sound taht long from what I have heard with newborns. Gah remember Doctors and Nurses are as good as their teachers and the best teachers are the patients, Noah is giving obvious signs of his needs and they should go with that. Hopefully loopy would agree with me their. Be firm hun if you have questions ask, if you wnat to do something with your son your gut will know if it will harm him. 

RIght everyone else sleep is crap. how do I fix the snoring matt makes mefeel bad coz Iwake him up which just pee's me off as he has no idea how painful moving is and how lightly I am sleeping which makes me question if I snore full stop. He keeps pestering for :sex: which I keep telling him not to do its not like my body isn't in enough and producing gross stuff I am sencitive enough about that aspect of life with out constant nagging. I just want a cuddle and to feel special not be a red light service. All i want is a basic cuddle with out hands waundering off unless there to feel my bump move. He's still only felt that a few times it's so depressing thinkinghes either to senceless to feel it or he's just not intrested enough. I don't know obviously my day to ball my eyes out. I just want itall over with so I can move forward and have the remains of my body back and my sanity


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw :hugs: Molly. Dunno what to say about the sex. I was too sick to contemplate it last time so DH never asked. This time when I fancied it I bled and now I'm avoiding because of gbs! Having had 2 years of toddlerdom DH's and my expectations are very slim indeed! And the snoring... Well I don't know I am but my breathing is well heavy because of my eternally congested nose. DH is mostly spending nights in Byron's bed to give me space and stop Byron disturbing me. I guess his feelings about all of it are different for having had Byron. My general feeling is men should just bloody like it or lump it as nothing they go through is a patch on what we're doing even if we have the easiest pregnancy in the world! But that's not going to help you feel better. Have a good cry and maybe that will help.

We've just been for quite a long walk (for me). After about three weird days with almost no discharge it's all back again. Odd. Had some tightenings on the walk but nothing major. My whole digestive system seems to be in disarray which is not much fun. The boys have just left for a choo choo ride at the garden centre so that I can scoff and watch neighbours.


----------



## molly85

i've set up a bed for himon teh futon but he's not comfy there and folded the damn thing up. at this rate I amgoing to say we need to go but abbys proper bed. I wanted to get her a Day bed so still had 3 sides but has draws and converts to a double if you need it. they have some lovely ones in Ikea. prob cost way to much right now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've noticed as I've gotten bigger that I don't really want sex. I'm just too tired to put the effort in and I feel like a cow, lol. DH understands that, but the wandering hands never cease sometimes :dohh: I think it must be a guy thing, lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,tell him you have vulval varicose veins.It worked a treat here!!


----------



## molly85

Vbaby he would offer to have a look. like he has offered to "massage" my perinieum.

He's said he won't do it any more but i will take that with the pinch of salt it requires


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Molly,tell him you have vulval varicose veins.It worked a treat here!!

:haha::haha: I like it Vbaby!

I must admit my ever-expanding body is making me feel less than sexy right now. I caught a glimpse of myself in a changing room mirror today whils D-stepS was trying a tee shirt on and thought OMG! Is that really me. I looked like Ermintrude the cow from Magic Roundabout. Bah.

Molly - I agree with you wholeheartedly. I have learnt so much from my patients and their families over the years, and also from being a patient/relative myself. 

Gilz - I would ask to speak to Noahs consultant or at least one of the senior doctors. They are slightly more removed than the nurses, and often can balance the medical risks against the wishes of the parents. The nurses are doing the day-to-day care, and the time issue will creep in and also the 'points of view' of various staff which is not necessarily the real 'medical opinion'.

My mom has been annoying me about my LOs name again. I called my bump Dyl, and she was like 'I saw this horrible scruffy boy on telly and he was called Dylan'. FFS. So she has moved on from the cowboy thing as that hadnt worked. :growlmad: Really annoyed. I replied that hopefully soon the name will reminder her of her gorgeous little grandson instead. Why cant she keep her bloody mouth shut, now she knows it is non-negotiable???

Feeling more human today. Feels good. Got stepkids for the week so life is good. I wont look like a character from magic roundabout much longer:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Loopy, I've been feeling like going nuts at my gran because she keeps saying she's going to call LO "Al" NO NO NO NO :brat: His name is Alex or Alexander thank you very much!


----------



## molly85

Ozzie afraid you won't win on nick names I am Joanne to my mother, JoJo to my dad and I think I was Jo to my granny. My best friend atr school also called me josy, which seems to have stuck because my old boss used to call me josephine when he wanted a cup of tea.


----------



## vbaby3

Unfortunately loopy I do have vulval varicose veins,so even if I was lookin for a bit of lovin' he would decline!!
We did have a couple of quickies during the wk,but it was only to get some of his seed soup bathing my cervix!!Definately no love making lol!!

Thats shit your mother feels the need to keep commenting on your name choice,I think its lovely.
We haven't actually got a name for our little girl,but have a bit of a shortlist which we have told no one!We're waiting to see her wee face before we name her,but I really couldn't be bothered with others opinions on our names,so we've kept them to ourselves!I'm sure nobody will be rude enough to say something awful about her name once she's here!
It really bugs people we won't tell lol!!!
We didn't tell the boys names either until they were born,but again we went in with a shortlist so hadn't completely decided ourselves!

I feel like a complete hefer too,can't wait to get his baby out so I can stop using it as an excuse to stuff my face lol!!!
Have a lovely wk with your stepkids!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> Ozzie afraid you won't win on nick names I am Joanne to my mother, JoJo to my dad and I think I was Jo to my granny. My best friend atr school also called me josy, which seems to have stuck because my old boss used to call me josephine when he wanted a cup of tea.

:grr: I will win on this one because I'll teach LO not to respond to Al :haha: She's just doing it to piss me off tbh which is not very nice anyways!


----------



## loopylollipop

I want to reminder her that my brother, who is called Lorne ( and old family name) loves his name so much that he calls himself Jay. :devil: But I never will. 

Sorry didnt mean to laugh about the vv :blush: It just amused me as it is a surefire way of keeping them at bay!

We have plenty of odd quickies, but I do feel hideous dragging myself about the bed! And positions now limited to...well... one.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi I love Alexander but my bf's son is name that. So its taken already. Wouldnt be happy with Al though either!


----------



## vbaby3

Lorne??Never heard that in my life!
Thats ok about the vv's,they came at a good time,the same time my sex drive plummeted so its all good lol!


----------



## gilz82

Sorry that Matt is being an idiot Molly both about the snoring and the :sex:

My OH said that when I was pregnant I snored, apparently I don't anymore so I'm sure it'll go away again when Abby arrives. As for the sex stuff just explain to him how unsexy you feel right now and that is just part and parcel of being a pregnant lady. 

As for you looking like ermentrude I seriously doubt it Loopy, you are a beautiful pregnant woman :thumbup:

My gp surgery is the most ridiculous place on the planet. The health visitor just phoned me and announced she was coming to visit me and my baby on Monday. I replied I don't have my baby at home he's in neonatal. Her honest to god response was "are you sure?" eh yes stupid woman I know exactly where my baby is! I then had to spend five minutes explaining everything to her about being sick and the section etc etc. Cos that's really what I wanted to be discussing :dohh: :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

Am i being unreasonable? (is todays question):shrug:

as you know, DH likes to go to the pub most fridays with his mate.
they go at about 9pm&return between 1.30&2am in the morning.

The plan is, i do the night feeds durring week days when DH is working(&and driving) and he does the night feeds on a fri&sat night to give me a break.

So i said, on a friday night he'll have to go to the pub a bit earlier, say an hour or so, and return a bit earlier, because if he doesnt- i'll still end up on night duty. 

he said "are you telling me i cant go to the pub?"
i said "of course not, im just asking you to go there a bit earlier and and return a bit earlier".

anyway the upshot is, hes not prepared to do that, and says "im sure everything will work out". i told him "i think we're going to have problems".

Hes a good bloke, hes not asking me to work, he looks after me and i know he loves me, so should i just except then im a lucky girl and to leave him and his pub plans alone?. or in saying this, am i making excuses?:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, this is why the HV will not be coming to visit me and LO. I will not take the time to explain everything about LO's heart to someone who just doesn't get it. :grr:


----------



## molly85

Ozzie beat her to it, ring her and tell her lol. The HV will get all flappy if they can't see you the first time but as he prob won't be home straight away. Another boy enjoying having woman run around after him. then just go to her clinics. much easier, I did a stint with HV and they like/need to see youa t home to check all looks ok and you tend to be more comfy at home


----------



## gilz82

Madcat hon I'm maybe not the best person to advise you on this given my wimpyness discussing the stag weekend with my OH. 

Is the Friday night pub thing an every week occurrence? If that's the case then yes I think it's unreasonable for him to expect you to be soley responsible for feeding Baby B just so he can go to the pub, especially when you've said that you'll look after the night feeds while he's working during the week. 

I know I expect my OH to do his share of feeding when he's home.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH agrees with me about the HV. We don't want one coming around. If they have issues, I'll tell them where they can stick it :smug: Cheeky American that I am :rofl: Actually Molly, if after a couple days, his heart is stable, the cardiologist said he can go home, so because I'll be recovering from a section, fingers crossed we'll both only be in for a week max :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Madcat hon I'm maybe not the best person to advise you on this given my wimpyness discussing the stag weekend with my OH.
> 
> Is the Friday night pub thing an every week occurrence? If that's the case then yes I think it's unreasonable for him to expect you to be soley responsible for feeding Baby B just so he can go to the pub, especially when you've said that you'll look after the night feeds while he's working during the week.
> 
> I know I expect my OH to do his share of feeding when he's home.

its 'most' friday nights, it used to be every friday without fail until his mate had a baby, but his mate calls the shots now, what time they go , when and if they go and what his mate says- is gold!.

thing is, a bit like you gilz, this is as much as im prepared to say to him anyway, ive put my point accross and thats it. I should imagine that after the pub he would sleep through any crying anyway (hes goes out cold after a few pints). So, i dontk now, maybe im making a mountain out of a mole hill, esp as im not required to go to work or anything.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz :shock: at your hv. Given that response I would question her competence and request a different one or none at all! You can always see them at baby clinic if you need some advice. I've been lucky, all our hvs are lovely. Just seems to be the mws that are questionable!

Madcat, I'm sure you know that I would simply tell him not to go to the pub. DH simply doesn't ever go out. Yes you're going to be a sahm but that doesn't mean he gets to be a 1950s husband. It's possibly not worth arguing about now though. I think things will fall into place once the baby arrives. It'll be a sea change from your norm routine and priorities and interests will change anyway.

Loopy, now what did I want to say to you...? It's on the other page. Guess I'll have to post and go see!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yes! Lorne is the name of the psychic bar owner in Angel. :haha: Maybe get your mum to read Under Milk Wood to expand her name-horizons a little.


----------



## gilz82

I don't really think the fact you don't work is something to be traded off against whether your DH does the night feeds Madcat. At the end of the day once all the babies are here none of us have jobs other than being mums.

Peanut I think the guy that played Lorne in Angel is dead now, useless piece of info for the day!!


----------



## PeanutBean

He did indeed Gilz! Sadly DH is a mine of such info! :lol:


----------



## molly85

lol thought I knew the name peanut. Green spikey mind reading demon excellent.

A name at the end of teh day is a name, Abigail means fathers gift apparently I sence someone maybe a daddys girl.

I think I am happy with the health visitor I have more issue with the MW as I don't have much faith in her beingh much cop so don't really want to see her after abby is here. I can look after my own stitches thank you very much I have had enough over the years. And if I am pissing or soiling myself I will be straight back to the hospital. 

HV's have such a bad rep and after madly and gilz experience I can see why but they just need to come measure and bugger off. I think i am meant to see mine a fair bit watching out for PND so she better bew good or atleast nice.


Gilz got your text I have only gone and run my credit out again Gahhhh. Has anyone heard from Madly today?


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly the mws don't look at you postnatally. There's no maternal check, just checks on the baby. Remember mums cease to exist once babies are there!

Not heard from madly, good point! Does anyone have her mobile number?


----------



## gilz82

I've text madly I was just thinking the same thing no reply yet


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: I'm doomed not to be allowed to sleep! As soon as I settled and was drifting off, someone knocked at the door. Then ANOTHER person knocked at the door! :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Sorry that Matt is being an idiot Molly both about the snoring and the :sex:
> 
> My OH said that when I was pregnant I snored, apparently I don't anymore so I'm sure it'll go away again when Abby arrives. As for the sex stuff just explain to him how unsexy you feel right now and that is just part and parcel of being a pregnant lady.
> 
> As for you looking like ermentrude I seriously doubt it Loopy, you are a beautiful pregnant woman :thumbup:
> 
> My gp surgery is the most ridiculous place on the planet. The health visitor just phoned me and announced she was coming to visit me and my baby on Monday. I replied I don't have my baby at home he's in neonatal. Her honest to god response was "are you sure?" eh yes stupid woman I know exactly where my baby is! I then had to spend five minutes explaining everything to her about being sick and the section etc etc. Cos that's really what I wanted to be discussing :dohh: :grr:

All I can say is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She obviously didnt read the birth notification properly!! Stupid woman. You are really going to trust her advice now, arent you??!!:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

On the HV thing at least I know they are planning on coming out once Noah is home. 

As for mws they told me I had to get my checks done at the neonatal unit up to day 10. Each day whoever Noah's mw is just asks me "are ok? You don't need your checks done do you?" yesterday I had to say yes actualy I do because I need my bloods done to check my liver has gone back to normal. You'd think I'd asked them for the winning lottery numbers!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Seriously Ozzie being pregnant, breastfeeding and sleeping when baby sleeps attracts so many random people at the door and on the phone. You could go months and not see anyone then get pregnant and that's it, everyone wants a piece of you!

I hope madly is ok...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz you are having a time of it! Where in Scotland are you?

Hmmmmm, you're all right! Where is Miss Madly?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> Seriously Ozzie being pregnant, breastfeeding and sleeping when baby sleeps attracts so many random people at the door and on the phone. You could go months and not see anyone then get pregnant and that's it, everyone wants a piece of you!
> 
> I hope madly is ok...

Totally! :rofl: I didn't see people for days before I got pregnant and now they are cropping up out of no where!


----------



## PeanutBean

I should rephrase, you get checks if you have a section but not otherwise!


----------



## madcatwoman

maybe youre right peanut, i dont think its worth arguing about now, but i do wish he had the sence etc that your DH seems to have.

Ozzie, i try to nap on the couch of an afternoon, but EVERY afternoon the phone rings at least twice, or the door goes, or both, its hopeless.

Oh, madlys not gone into labour or anything has she and not told us:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,your dh is being completely unreasonable,and the fact you're gonna be a sahm has absolutely nothing to do with anything!!!

Realistically night feeds usually only last 2-3 months,even less sometimes,so he should not be going to the pub for them 2-3 months,end of story!
Even if he came home early,you don't want him feeding baby when he's half pissed!!

Again,its each to their own,but theres no way I'd allow it.My dh actually won't even go to the gym in the evenings which he usually does a few times a wk,when this lo comes.
I do the night feeds during the wk,but need to get to bed early,so he'll be here all wk to give this lo the bedtime feed and settle her for the night at 10 or 11pm,i'll prob go to bed same time as the boys,its the only way I'll get more than 3/4 hrs sleep,which I cannot function on,so thats just whats gotta happen and he's fine with that.

If there's an occasion when there's a boy night out,well fair enough,but since we've had children it has never been a weekly occurence.
I'll also have nights out with the girls!!

Just the 1st couple months are so tiring and if your doing nightfeeds all wk,you really look forward to the wk end break,so he shouldn't be able to just decide he's not doing it!!

My dh also does the boys baths while I clean up after dinner and stuff,and he puts them to bed.He doesn't go to the gym or play x box until they're both in bed and I think thats fair enough,Hope this doesn't sound like I'm a pushy horrible wife,this is just the compormises we've reached over the yrs I suppose.He probably did take a good bit of nudging in the beginning,but there was no way he was going to be a hands off dad,and in my experience a lot of men will try get away with doing as little as possible!!
Sorry rant over!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I have to say apart from possibly one of my brothers I have yet to meet another father/husband as considerate and responsible as DH. I think I am just hugely lucky. When I met him at 18 he was a total knacker just finishing school and I had just finished a degree and been living away from home for three years. No-one who knew him then would recognise the way he is now with his family! I can't believe the way he has turned out!


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks vbaby. The only thing he has said, is that he wont go to the pub for the first 6 weeks, which is good, but the only time i dont believe this will be the case is when his mate phones up durring that time period, his mate has more of an influence than i do, so it remains to be seen, DH is easily led unfortunately. Unfortunately he would never stay away from the pub for 2-3 months though, i think he'd divorce me rather than say no to his mate&the pub!.

he also thinking of doing a trial run with forumla this weekend. ive suggested doing it the way you said vbaby(i think it was you anyway). Making it up completely while warm so the milk dissolves properly, then storing them in the fridge until needed, then just warm them up when needed to about room temp, just taking the chill off really.
DH wants to know why they all have to be stored in a cold fridge (&then have to be warmed), why cant they be left out?. I said it was something to do with bacteria(dont know if thats right or not). can someone tell me why they have to be stored in the fridge so i can explain to him?.


----------



## PeanutBean

Vbaby was yours like that right away with the first? I think pretty much all men need some firm guidance. Better to start too strict that too relaxed! I agree if there are special occasions then exceptions can be made. I don't go out either.


----------



## PeanutBean

Formula isn't sterile and milk is superfood for bacteria. I wouldn't give Byron a cup of milk now that had been sat out for a few hours, I wouldn't drink it myself! It's about minimising opportunity for bacterial growth.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Formula isn't sterile and milk is superfood for bacteria. I wouldn't give Byron a cup of milk now that had been sat out for a few hours, I wouldn't drink it myself! It's about minimising opportunity for bacterial growth.

i thought it was to do with bacteria! thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LO has been kicking me like crazy all day and I've finally had enough, lol! So I'm sitting at the computer playing that Hawaiian Lullaby I pasted in the thread a while back and singing along and he's quieted for a bit :cloud9:


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut, my explanations about the choice of name re of welsh origin, 'man of the sea' and of course Dylan Thomas (I heard it when watching the Keira Knightley movie about him) but its wasted on her unfortunately. I also tried Catherine Zeta Jones' son is Dylan and her retort - 'Well that makes me like it even less'. SInce when did she have any opinion on CZJ? I dont know why she is like this, she is normally such a lovely mum. And she gave her kids unusual names. Mine is Tanya - which was unheard of in midwest USA in the 70s. She she could have poisoned us for life - at least mine is still a fairly standard choice. Anyhoo...

Ya beat me to it on the bacteria thing for Madcat!

Ahhh HV. God I have to endure them next.....after a labour ward full of midwives. Maybe they wont seem so bad after that experience....

Oooooo where or where is Madly? She wasnt feeling too good either..


----------



## PeanutBean

I feel a bit worried about her as I'm sure she would've texted if she'd gone into labour and no replying to gilz's text... Hope everything is just fast and well.


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,I think it was more a case of both of us growing up together!
We were both party animals before I got pregnant with shay.
Once he was born,I switched instantly into mummy mode,I think dh did take a little more coaxing!
He would have initially tried to get away with doing as little as possible,so by times he just got handed the baby and a bottle.
In time I just said,right you can start doing the bath etc while I tidy after dinner etc,so it was very gradual,but by the time we had oran I really didn't have to ask him to help,he just mucks in when he's here,nothing is my job or his job as far as the kids are concerned.
I have friends whose dh's do nothing with the kids,baths,get them ready for bed,read them a story etc,and continue as they did when they were batchelors,out every wk end!
I definately do not want a single mams life,so it doesn't happen here,but it probably did take some fighting along the way to get to this point.

Madcat,the 1st 6 wks is at least a start and hopefully lo won't be too far off sleeping through.Its not like your dh has to give up his social life completely,but he has to be considerate of your needs!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ooooh madly where are you! fingers crossed for you hun!!!

my friend used to boil the water, put it in the bottles and leave that on the side so it was room temp water. seperately she had the formula in little containers so all she had to do was put the powder in and go, her lo like his milk room temp but i suppose you would only have to put it in boiling water for a short time to get room temp water to a warm temp! i think i may have to copy that this time round, i made each bottle individually at first and then was making only two at a time because i was told not to make whole days worth of feed in one go, this time i may just copy what my friend did at least then you can clean, sterilise, fill with sterile water and then just portion the powder all in one go when lo is asleep! good plan friend lol


----------



## vbaby3

Also madcat,what peanut said there is the reason to store bottles in fridge.Also when you make them up,cool them as quickly as you can and get them into the fridge.I used to make them up and stand them in the little middle sink of cold water so they'd cool and get them into the fridge asap.

I was thinking about madly earlier too,hope everythings ok


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh same friend i went round there today and her oh came home from work for lunch, i had hold of her son and thought oh he'll want to hold him so i made it obvious that he could take him from me for a cuddle and he didnt! didnt even say hello to his boy! thats when i found out he still hasnt changed a nappy (6months old) doesnt "do" baths or bedtime or even dressing!

i am so lucky! fancy not even saying hello to your son!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for the advice vbaby.
Oh and Madly is ok, just text, shes been busy today out with oliver and hasnt got as far as the pc yet!:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah, that's good! Was kinda wondering :haha: Tsk tsk on Madly for making us all fret like that! :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Naughty madly!!!Thank god she's ok!
Well thats me signing off for the night.
Shower,then veg in front of tv,1 boy is gone to bed,another to follow shortly,and then peace and quiet!


----------



## gilz82

Sorry I was out there. Madly is fine she was out for the day with friends. I'll need to go back and read the rest of the posts now cos I skipped to the end to right this :haha:

:dohh: Madcat you beat me to it :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I plan to do my bottles in the way Vbaby described too. I can't imagine what a massive faff it would be making each bottle as required. Noah will be used to room temperature feeds by the time he gets home because they don't warm any of the feeds in hospital, so at least there will be minimal heating required for night feeds.

Oh and Ozzie I stay in Ayrshire not too far from Kilmarnock.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad madly's ok. I feel crap. Byron is well overtired and being horrendous. Poor DH is dealing with it. Bath lasted literally 2 mins. Think he had to be pinned down to get his teeth cleaned. :(. I hate hearing it when he's like this but he'd be no different with me. It's awful listening to it all though.


----------



## molly85

duh i remember now.

We are giung to do a little schedule I cannot imagine matt not having abby time. he bleeding walks mols, and I had her before we got together but she loves him to bits. if nithing else we will all snuggle in bed together before we get up. he will also be doing her first bottle feeds of an eveing before work. Everything we will play by ear.

He def doesn't do lots of nights out so no worrys there


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh!! I have a horrible rash on my face and it's sooo itchy!

Been in bed all day feeling like crap :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's not good SofieKirsten, do you know what's caused it, is it some sort of allergy?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I was thinking that but I haven't changed my washing powder or moistorising cream or anything like that.

Someone suggested PUPPS to me but I reearched it and it doesn't normally 'manifest' on your face....Not sure. If it carries on I think I will see my GP


----------



## molly85

can you get a picture of it? see ifits hives or a normal rash? have you eatten anything slightly different? you can grow allergic tothings that used to be fine


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I'll charge my camera and get a picture of it when it's charged


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes pregnancy can make you very sensitive and to things you're normally fine with.


----------



## molly85

hencemy nasty reaction to chillie?????????? cannot wait to be normal again


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thing is though I haven't eaten anything different. What I eat I have eaten all the way through this pregnancy and not had any reaction like this


----------



## molly85

bite maybe?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

No it's not a bite it's all over my right cheek


----------



## molly85

heat rash from the sun?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I wish it was sunny lol we have had rain for a couple of days


----------



## molly85

damn weird


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

So sorry I worried you all I have been so busy today and havent had a chance to pop in and catch up until late this evening :dohh: (full story in my journal!) in short shoe shopping for Oliver (thought I had better get in asap incase Charlie decides to arrive!) and then a play date with a friend this aft...got home tea time absolutely knackered from all the walking :winkwink: had chip shop tea, put a wash on, put Oliver to bed and finally managed to log on :wacko: just spent an age catching up. Things are better uti wise but lots of cramping/streching/period pain type pain :blush: an when I wiped this aft the tissue was pinky with a streak of blood...nothing before hand and nothing since only the egg white type discharge has upped at notch ATTRACTIVE! :dohh: I hope I sleep well tonight :lol:

Gilz hon reading your posts and the other grads about Noah and the neonatal unit sounds so familiar....as first time parents we put our faith in what seemed to be Olivers care plan and sort of got washed along with the fro of things iykwim He never seemed to improve either bringing up feeds all the while they took more xray and more blood from him never really giving us a proper action plan as to a way forward and well we had no experience of life on the neonatal unit so we just went along with everything. It was only when I took my Mum in to visit Oliver for the first time and a nurse jumped on us and we made a complaint that they seemed to put a more definate care plan in place for him. The day I took my Mum onto the unit we followed correct procedure washing hands, gowning up and such and it was my Mums first glimpse of her first grandchild....this neonatal nurse stood and watched us prepared for the visit and as we approach his cot she came over and grabbed my hand as I went to touch him yanked it away and said `you can just walk in her whenever you please and disturb him, we have a routine you know` I was devastated as was my Mum who ran off the unit in tears. DH went mental when he arrived on the unit ( he went for a ciggy break with my Dad who was so shocked at the whole neonatal experince he couldnt bring himself to see Oliver :( ) We asked to see Olivers consultant and the nurse was reprimanded and moved away from Olivers care then they started an action plan :thumbup: two days later he was well enough to be moved onto a ward with me (I re-admitted myself to be with him!) by the way did you ask about this at your hospital????? I also felt `left out` if thats the right way to put it over Olivers cares...we would be told to go down/be around at a certain time and when we turned up to do his cares we were quite often told `oh sorry we already did them` it left me feeling like a crap mummy to be blunt BUT we never said anything cause well we believed it was all in Olivers best interests :sad1: 

Hon please please please please please do not sit on how you feel....talk to them about it maybe pick a nurse who seems more approachable and get it out....we didnt take action and it made for a sad time until it all kicked off with that nurse....if I could re-do that time I would certainly be causing all the staff an headache :lol:

madcat so pleased about your DHs plans for tomorrow and I agree leave the friday nights at the pub for now and tackle it when baby b is here :thumbup: life changes with a LO even something like that which seems so clear cut now!

As for names DS1 is called Oliver and I cannot abide Ollie sounds like a dogs name :dohh: DH`s best friend calls Oliver Ollie just to piss me off :hissy: and FIL has already said he will be calling Charlie Charles because Charlie isnt proper :saywhat: I told FIL you do that and we wont visit you....shut him up :rofl:

Molly :sex: over here is a no-go and as for snoring I have been on and off too although right now I have blocked sinuses :dohh: tell your OH he either lives with it or sleeps on the futon his choice :hugs:

pink you know DH keeps taking over the bloody bed and then blaming me....men are so damn inconsiderate I mean we are probably (no offence intended!) twice maybe the width we normally are but take one more inch of the bed and hell it sets them off....thing is I have adapted been mean if he takes over my side of the bed I prod and poke him now until he moves :rofl: if I suffer lack of sleep over it then am afraid so does he :haha:

Sorry if I forgot anything Ladies :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee I think I'm awake before peanut for once lol. Not really that happy. Can't get back to sleep.


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah I was awake at half 5 again but have been lying down in clean knickers to check for pooling as I wondered if my waters had gone a bit! Seems ok (phew!) but I'm very niggly and she seems to be the right way now having been completely posterior. It feels familiar, like when my waters went with Byron. About 2hrs to see if anything starts before DH goes to work and I'm left with the boy all day!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh PB I hope she is on the way! 

Sorry I've not been on much, Gilz been thinking of you and Noah. I'm not sure I've read it but what was the outcome from the consultant about the weightloss? Does he need to be on a drip? I hope not :hugs:

I found my MW after birth very helpful. I had a lot of issues with James I had never thought of, everytime she came round she checked my latch on bf and was there as a support. I suppose I'm saying at least give them a try. 

Gilz I can't believe to HV rung you and then also said what she said. I would complain about that it's ridiculous! Have you been signed off from MW care now? Our HV don't interfere until then, but I wouldn't have thought they would have signed you both off yet?

Madcat I think that's unreasonable for your OH to go out every weekend. Hopefully his attitude will change once LO is here. As I was BF my DH couldn't do night feeds, but I used to let him sleep and then James has always been the most settled in the morning, so when he wasn't working he would get up with him and let me have a sleep until his next feed which worked for us and was a good compromise. I used to get stressed about Matt going to the gym! He had to go because he was training for the Marines at the time which he had to be superfit for but I hated that he could walk out the front door on his own! After a while I just didn't even want to leave James ever it's funny those first few weeks!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah nothing happening here except more clearing out. :blush:

So tired today and feel well sick. Got Byron by myself today but a friend is coming after lunch and will take him to the park. He'll be awful if he doesn't do anything but this pain in my hip means I simply can't take him.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all,nothing new to report here!!
Sorry your feeling so shit again peanut,hopefully it means baby peanut is starting to make a move.We are definately due a new baby this wk!!

Dh has to work today,so gonna give the house a good scrub this morning,and hopefully the sun will be out this afternoon when I'm finished to sit out and relax.

Happy wedding anniversary madcat!x


----------



## pinkclaire

I've been having strong BH again, ugh it's enough to remind me what a contraction feels like but not bad enough for me to worry! 

It's mad to think so many of you will have your babies any day!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower:

Claire I'm still classed as under mw care until day 10 which is tomorrow. Then I should move to the health visitor on Monday. Obviously that won't happen until Noah is home. 

As for Noah, no drip just now they've added medicine to his food to see if that helps it stay down. They'll take a view on it again on Monday as to whether they need to try something else. Problem is the medicine makes his milk thicker so he has to work harder to take it from the bottle. It already takes him half and hour as it was. This morning my OH fed him and he took about 15ml and then was so knackered he fell asleep. The mw then wanted to take him off us so she could give him the rest of the bottle. I said no, if you think he'll manage it tell us what to do so that he takes it. This is our only physical contact with our son so we'll do it. She was very unimpressed with me but told us what to try and left us alone. 

Madly you asked about me going back into hospital with Noah. One of the nicer mws explained to us that once he's getting nearer to coming home they'll tell us a day that they are aiming for and the night before that they want us both to come and stay with Noah in one of the family rooms. That way we have the support there while we try our first night as a family. I suppose it's not a bad idea as I imagine it'll be a massive leap from just doing his cares to looking after him completely at home. 

The thing I'm not looking forward to is when he really starts feeding well and they demand feed him. At that point my OH and I could be coming to visit only to be told there is nothing for us to do for Noah because they've done it all already.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not a good day :nope: Woke up to a letter addressed to Heather Osbourne (our last name is spelled Osborne and I don't even go by that legally! I use my maiden name) from the court in our area saying I was being issued with a £75 for not having a TV license! (Remember when I said a while back that they came to the door and it was really intimidating cause two men asked to come into the house?) I called DH and he said not to worry we would sort it out, but how can they issue me with a fine when they misspell my name as well as use my incorrect name? On top of that, the TV license was originally in DH's name yet because I was home, I get the fine? That doesn't seem right to me!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Im having a nice saturday for a change. we had bacon butties together to start with, wa lk along the beach and a drink at the cafe, ive had lots of cuddles, off to B&Q this afternoon and dinner out later:thumbup:

Peanut, im having a bit of a clearout too, loads of CM, im on my 2nd liner in one morning, and a small blob in the toilet, yesterday i couldnt stop going for number2's either lol!. i wish i could say it was all i good sign, but you have had so many i dont like to believe it any more!:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

I really don't know how that would work Ozzie. I know if you get a speeding fine or something like that and they spell your name wrong you don't need to pay it. 

Happy anniversary Madcat hon :wohoo: I hope you have a fab day with minimal interference from your MIL.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I slept well last night went to bed about 9.30am dropped straight off and only woke up once between then and 8am for a pee...woke again at 8am for another pee laid back in bed and got another hr in of sleep :shock: Still feeling pressure all around and same old pains and uncomfortableness :dohh: managed the loo this morning was a bit worried to over exert myself last night as lots of pressure pains in my bottom :wacko: still there right now :shrug: no more signs of blood on wiping although I have noticed Charlie has dropped :dance: its normally hard to reach over bump and wipe but this morning easy as pips and I dont feel like Charlies lodged under my ribs so much today as he usually is on sitting he really shoves my (.)(.) up but not this morning infact I dont feel as pregnant :loopy: We are going to a bbq this aft...lovely weather here in Leeds....so I wont be around however should my boy decide to put in an appearance I will let one of you lovely Ladies know :winkwink: Today is my LMP EDD so we will see if he intends to arrive :shrug: and its 13days until my scan EDD and 13 is my lucky number :winkwink: IMO he will wait until the 29th just like his big brother who was stubborn and hell bent on arriving on his scan EDD despite been in slow labour for 5day beforehand :dohh:

Happy Anniversary madcat hope you are having a fab day :kiss:

Sorry your still stuck in similar sorts as me Peanut :hugs:

vbaby I had an overwhelming feeling to clean the house again on Thursday aft so it now gleams :rofl: bedding, towels and the lot washed...no ironing and not another thing I could possibly do to make it cleaner :haha: have a lovely rest this aft :kiss:

Ozzie a TV licence is for the household doesnt matter wether it be in your name or your DHs you only need the one not one each and if he has one then your household does so you shouldnt have to pay a fine :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz wanted to say `way to go` for standing up to that neonatal nurse :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, that's the thing. We didn't have the money to pay it so DH couldn't get one for a short time. They came in and said they had to deal with me because I was living there. I'm doing some reading and apparently they cannot issue you with a fine if your name is spelled wrong. On all my legal documents it says "Heather You" including my bank account, passport, residence card. It was the TV license people when they reported me that assumed I went by my married name.

ETA: They've even spelled my married name wrong as it does not have a "u" in it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmm not sure about the misspelling thing hon but like Gilz I was under the impression that if a fine is given and your name is spelt wrongly you dont have to pay it :thumbup: I would enquire into this a bit more!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's what I'm reading as well. *sigh* I just hate this shit. DH was going to put in a complaint about them coming into the house without good reason. I should have been firmer, but honestly, that was back when I was so so sick and I have no idea why I even got out of bed.


----------



## vbaby3

Have a lovely day madcat and madly enjoy your bbq.
It is a pain in the arse having all these symptoms and thinking is this it all the time,but at least we are all having these symptoms and I reckon us 4 will have our babies within the next 10 days,2wks maximum!

House is gleaming,so i'm chilling for the rest of the day!

Ozzie I would have thought regardless of whose name the fine is in,or how they've spelt it they're within their rights to issue you a fine if there's no license issued to that address?
I dunno though:wacko:

Gilz,good woman sticking up for yourself:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thing is, I don't legally go by that name nor would I ever because it's misspelled!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry I really don't know about tv licence fines. :shrug:

Well done Gilz!

I'm having a shit one. Byron's been so naughty so I sent him to bed only be wouldn't go up the stairs so I had to carry him and am literally crippled by pain in my right hip now. Can only move if I can put all my weight on my hands which is of course impossible. He's just gone to sleep which is very much what I want to do but my friend will be here any minute now so I can't and have to wait til I've dealt with cross, hungry, awake Byron and see them off to the park. Well fed up.

Wish one of you ladies would clean my sty.


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, its logic now, that if none of us are going to have our babies early that we're all going to have them within days of each other!:haha:
How chaotic for the thread here lol!!!

Sorry your having such a shitty day peanut, you dont need it now :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Sorry ozzie on this one they are entittled to send a fine to just the house. a TV licence is under £13 a month and easiest paid for on standing order. It may sound mean but if you can't afford a licence how can you afford to have and run a TV?

you best bet is to ring them up explain the problems with the bill and arrange to pay it in installments. Have you now got a licence? you will other wise have to go to the postoffice and get one and they will back date you if they remmber. Technically even if you don't have a tv but have a radio or facility to recieve either you should have a licence. 

Yay gilz put ya foot down hun, and you look so tiny in your picture.

eugh peanut it's not possible this can go on much longer.

Madcat happy anniversary 

and to every one else hugs lets get these babies shifted please. 

Nearly gave myself several heart attack last night don't wear white underwear with pink or red spots on them and no pad I got a little damp ( no it's not wee can't figure out teh cause yet) thought I was bleding several times.

Matt has officially slept I was looking at teh research on this snoring business and I have to stay on my side, remain very hydrated as I retain fluid easily, head well up and he is to send me down stairs if he couldn't sleep within half an hour. I woke up and he was snuffling/snoring away


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron woke up quite sweet and I had a cup of tea with my friend. They're at the park now and I've tidied the kitchen and am now lying down.

Sorry I didn't say before - Happy Anniversary Madcat! Hope you have a lovely afternoon and meal tonight.

Molly I've had similar wearing red pyjamas and red fluff getting stuck to gunk!

I can walk again now albeit very very slowly and painfully but that's better than not at all. DH gets home at half 4 on a Sat and my friend will be here too nearly then so hopefully life won't be so hard for the rest of the day.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH dear:sad1:
I got a new ache&pain. i think its the sciatic nerve thats starting up now, running from the right hand side of my bum and up my back when ever i walk putting my right leg forward. its started today crippling me. im wondering if its a one off for today or whether ill be stuck with it up till delivery.

Off for a shower in an hour and then dinner at 6.30, our last dinner as a childless couple.:winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh gilz, ive just noticed your new picture, you do look tiny in it!!:haha:, they all look like pre preg clothes youre in too!. make sure youre eating enough though wont you xx:hugs: .....................("yes mother.......":dohh:)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Tv licensing is just another way for the government to get money. It's so stupid. The us doesn't have them. I'm glad we are going to be moving back.


----------



## gilz82

Don't worry people Marc is making me eat plenty. The jeans are still mat jeans, but it is a normal t-shirt cos my giant boobies appear to be shrinking thankfully.

I was just at the hospital with my dad and his wife. I nearly strangled him. I asked him to switch the flash off on his camera he didn't, I told him he wasn't allowed to touch Noah, not my rule it's the neonatal rule, he tried to touch Noah. I honestly could have punched him :grr: I know I have a short fuse just now with the hormones but come on dad give me a break!!

They have decided to try Noah on three hourly feeds instead of two hourly feeds this afternoon. So he'll have been fed at 3pm and 6pm by the time we go in at half 8. I so hope he manages to keep the feeds down otherwise we need to start the 2 hourly feeds again tomorrow and that would count as day one again.


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck with the feeds Gilz. I really hope he keeps them down! 
Grrr to your dad, I would be annoyed as well and tell him if he can't stick to what you've told him he can't come! I hope they realise how precious that time is to you and what they are being allowed in on :hugs:
Tbh I would rather pay the TV licence than to have our advertising like the American channels can be :shrug: 

Come on ladies I'm waiting for one of you to go into labour lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh i bet you could have strangled your dad, or quite simply have thrown a tantrum in frustration!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I think my ankles are begining to swell a little, not much, but ive noticed they dont feel so boney as they used to, this normal?.

im starting to think alot about this sweep on tuesday now, i really hope im not letting myself in for a big let down, either that conditions arent favourable(as happened to my friend) or it simply doesnt work. Im going to have a face like a wet weekend and a mood to match indefinately otherwise.

oh pink claire, i have to admit the adverts on US tv are terrible, i couldnt believe when we were in Aruba watching the US channels, sooooo many adverts, all of them pretty awful and most of them medical related!


----------



## sequeena

Still no labour? Damn! Well I can't keep up very well because I need to use my phone until I get new Internet installed but I'm here in spirit


----------



## molly85

jeez they seem to move his feeds so much Gilz. 

ouch walked to town and now am so tierd what teh hell happened there


----------



## loopylollipop

Happy Anniversary Madcat, I hope you have a lovely evening out. :thumbup::flower:

I must agree I love not having all the advertising peppering out TV viewing. I really dont want to listen to - 'DO YOU HAVE A VAGINAL YEAST INFECTION? IF SO DIAL 0 8 0 0 T.H.R.U.S.H. when I am having my tea. Yuk.

Ahhhh. Its lovely having the kids. Feels like a proper family. They have now been told they are to have a little brother and are excited. Bump has become Dilweed. So much for nicknames :wacko:

Hope you got to rest whilst Byron was out at the park Peanut:kiss: I cant imagine having to run around after a toddlers (or two Vbaby!) like some of you ladies have to do as well as being heavily pregnant

I have been stripping paint up in the loft trying to help out to get kids room ready. Will take some photos when done. Had to sit down as bending makes my heartburn unbearable and kneeling make my ankles puff.

Also have impending batch of stretch marks waiting to erupt. Have loads lower down from DS, and thought I wasnt going to get anymore but all this high up head and shoulder movement is putting my ribs and upper abdomen unders some serious stretching :shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

afternoon ladies,

not caught up with the post's, just wanted to let you know i am in hospital with a suspected blood clot in my lung so i am on the medical assessment unit with loads of old women with breathing problems :wacko:

tomorrow i have to see a consultant about testing so they will use a doppler on my legs to check if there is a clot there that may have broken away and moved up to my lung. obviousy they want to avoidan x-ray for obvious reasons. 

so i am here until atleast monday until they can work out what is going on. i have already had a blood thinner injection in my leg....christ it really hurt aswell alot more than the anti-d injection.

so i have been in here since 9pm last night but atleast they are looking after me i supose.

anyway hope your all well and sorry for the long post

:flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz you do look super teeny hun! 

Good for you sticking by your guns. They just want to rush the work so they can go sit down and have their coffee and buns. Stuff em. Time with your babe is more important.


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> afternoon ladies,
> 
> not caught up with the post's, just wanted to let you know i am in hospital with a suspected blood clot in my lung so i am on the medical assessment unit with loads of old women with breathing problems :wacko:
> 
> tomorrow i have to see a consultant about testing so they will use a doppler on my legs to check if there is a clot there that may have broken away and moved up to my lung. obviousy they want to avoidan x-ray for obvious reasons.
> 
> so i am here until atleast monday until they can work out what is going on. i have already had a blood thinner injection in my leg....christ it really hurt aswell alot more than the anti-d injection.
> 
> so i have been in here since 9pm last night but atleast they are looking after me i supose.
> 
> anyway hope your all well and sorry for the long post
> 
> :flower:

OMG Sofie hope you are alright hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you have any chest pain? Shortness of breath? What have they made of the rash?

I was waiting for you to post a pick to check it out.

Oh dear. I cant imagine being stuck with all the oldies coughing wheezing and spluttering is much fun :nope:

Big :hug::hug:

We certainly get our fair share of action on here dont we? And its never the expected kind (like labours ladies nudge nudge)


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie the fee goes to the BBC not the government, the trust is generally I dependent (setting aside croneyism). I also think it's great value for money and would much rather that than more adverts.

Madcat enjoy your lovely meal! I am the same with the sciatica. I discovered today that lying on the settee with the bag leg propped on the arm or on the bed with really high pillows under it has been helpful.

Gilz sorry about your dad, men can be so clumsy sometimes. I hope the 3hr feeds work though I'll never understand the rules as a term bf baby would usually demand feed which can be very frequent indeed and also take ages!

Loopy, sorry about the stretchies threatening! I've got new ones too, funny extensions of old ones higher on my bump.

Pink did you give news? :wave: Sequeena

I got some new tops today, not mat ones. And I did get rest while Byron was at the park. I did some hypno by myself for my own ends and tried some birth affirmations of my own and focusing on cervix dilation which was followed by twinges in my cervix and cramps so don't know if that's coincidence I'd not! Having some fairly intense BHs since with more bum pressure so fingers crossed it was a useful exercise to try.

Byron has continued to be hideous for DH who has actually now decided to just leave him and take the dog. He's super clingy at night too. To be honest we think it is the impending baby. Hopefully he'll settle a bit once she's finally here.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The tv license is so the BBC can run ad free. Uk advertising is just as bad as us


----------



## molly85

wow sofie how the hell did that happen?

loopy feeling soguilty having probably done that myself


----------



## gilz82

SofieKirsten I hope you are ok hon :hugs: Hospital is a horrible place but if they suspect a clot then you are definitely in the best place. 

Where did they give you the blood thinner injection. I do mine in the tops of my thigh, they do still sting but it's far better than in your arm or tummy both of which really hurt. You can request they do it in your thigh if that's not already where they did it. Massive hugs hon I really hope your hospital stay is short. 

Thanks Loopy I felt better after my little bit of assertiveness. It bizarre as I just had my check done when I was at the hospital and just before I asked if it was ok if I changed Noah as his babygrow was damp. When I went through to go for my checks the mw told me off, nicely, and said you don't need to ask, he's your baby if you think he needs changing then change him. 

I explained that we've been told to have minimal contact with Noah and she agreed that his energy needs to be conserved but the rest is just common sense. That made me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies,
> 
> not caught up with the post's, just wanted to let you know i am in hospital with a suspected blood clot in my lung so i am on the medical assessment unit with loads of old women with breathing problems :wacko:
> 
> tomorrow i have to see a consultant about testing so they will use a doppler on my legs to check if there is a clot there that may have broken away and moved up to my lung. obviousy they want to avoidan x-ray for obvious reasons.
> 
> so i am here until atleast monday until they can work out what is going on. i have already had a blood thinner injection in my leg....christ it really hurt aswell alot more than the anti-d injection.
> 
> so i have been in here since 9pm last night but atleast they are looking after me i supose.
> 
> anyway hope your all well and sorry for the long post
> 
> :flower:
> 
> OMG Sofie hope you are alright hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Do you have any chest pain? Shortness of breath? What have they made of the rash?
> 
> I was waiting for you to post a pick to check it out.
> 
> Oh dear. I cant imagine being stuck with all the oldies coughing wheezing and spluttering is much fun :nope:
> 
> Big :hug::hug:
> 
> We certainly get our fair share of action on here dont we? And its never the expected kind (like labours ladies nudge nudge)Click to expand...

yeah i had shortness of breath and pains in my chest. they listened to my chest and the consultant could hear somthing on the rightside.

the said the rash is PUPPS (pregnancy rash) they have given me some cream for it so it should clear up soon.

unfortunatly its not a glamourous ward. it smells of pee and a women won't stop meowing! :haha:

hopefully i will be home soon. i hate hospitals!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz I'm glad your lo is improving xxoo


----------



## madcatwoman

the sciatica is horrid isnt peanut, just seems to be with my right leg, i can almost feel it go weak sometimes on me. Oh no...im not going to be confined to the sofa forever.:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## molly85

love sofa so much. i have been here for way to long though. 

Girls M&S do lovely mini egg type things, worth a try.


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> love sofa so much. i have been here for way to long though.
> 
> Girls M&S do lovely mini egg type things, worth a try.

I have just crawled onto mine. Ahhhh.

What ya feeling guilty about Molly?


----------



## molly85

when at work taking a short cut or just being lazy to get the job done. Though I have peed a few people off in my time refusing to bed bath someone because its less work than a transfer and shower. I remember that was my favorite got doctors clearance and the patient and his wife couldn't have been more pleased after the first scary try. I bet the neonate nurses are the same just don't have teh time etc.


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat I had pretty bad sciatica in late pregnancy with DS, but it disappeared completely immediately after delivery.

Well for 14 years at least...:wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> when at work taking a short cut or just being lazy to get the job done. Though I have peed a few people off in my time refusing to bed bath someone because its less work than a transfer and shower. I remember that was my favorite got doctors clearance and the patient and his wife couldn't have been more pleased after the first scary try. I bet the neonate nurses are the same just don't have teh time etc.

I think we have all been guilty of that Molly.

But in the neonatal unit if a parent is there desperate for contact then the coffee can wait! They have to be flexible...


----------



## molly85

i know,deffinatly how it should work. just a good reminder that making alittle effort means so much to a family


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey sofie hope everything is ok! Take care. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Wow it's quiet on here tonight what's happening, you aren't all away having babies are you :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i am here but when am I not?


----------



## gilz82

I'm just getting ready to go back to the hospital. Fingers crossed that Noah takes his bottle tonight its gone up to 47ml due to the switch to 3 hourly feeds but he struggled to take his feed this morning which was 31ml with the medicine in it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm here. Because the cat spilled water on the other laptop some of the keys aren't working properly so I'm on my old laptop from the good ol' US of A, lmao. It's so tiny!


----------



## molly85

Come onnnn noah, he'll have it for mummy, your nice and patient. 

EEEEEk my friend in the states is in ear;y labour shes not gone in yet but am excited for her


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm here. Been bathing Byron and reading his stories. Still crampy and (tmi) oozing loads...


----------



## molly85

just to add to that she is at the same stage as our first grad going over the parapit so there is hope girls


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I dunno, it's a hard bet, but I think Peanut might go first, then Madly, then Madcat.....thoughts? Takers? Should we start a pool with odds? :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I hope little Noah takes all his dinner tonight, he'll be big and strong before you know it x

I just realised it's my birthday on Wednesday, mental!


----------



## molly85

how do you forget its your birthday?


----------



## pinkclaire

SofieK I hope your ok Hun, how scary! Glad your getting the right help though. 

Gilz I really hope that Noah takes his food for you tonight! I really don't see how having a cuddle with his mummy is anything but 100% neccessary but then what do I know about neonatal. Glad you stuck up for yourself Hun and it sounds like you have found a MW on your side as well!

I really think we will get two grad babies born the same Day!


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I forgot mine this year most of the time leading up to it. It was very non-eventful.

If it helps, I'm happy to be the one to break the stalemate and have my girl. :haha:

Going to visualise my opening cervix a little more.


----------



## molly85

ewwwww, not an image i wanted peanut. 

Pink guess wemight be at teh same time being your second


----------



## pinkclaire

Maybe Molly, or you be late and me be on time? that would fit in with my plans better lol.


----------



## molly85

yup. i don't really want to be induced but teh thought of being half pain free would be nice.


----------



## pinkclaire

Whats pain free? Is there such a thing where childbirth is involved?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

i meant pelvic pain free lol. I know its going to hurt alot giving birth.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww gotcha! :thumbup: Mine did go pretty quickly afterwards which was nice xx


----------



## gilz82

I'm back just quickly before bed cos I'm super knackered. Noah took his 47ml :wohoo: but it took 45 minutes. There is just now way they'll up his bottle feeds to three a day when he's taking so long as he's just exhausted. It's such a shame cos he desperately wants to eat, when I was in this afternoon he had nearly his whole hand in his mouth and was so disappointed when the food went in his tube. 

Anyway it is progress in that the volume is increased, I just need to try accept the progress will be slow.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

just dropping in before i go to sleep,

Gilz :happydance: yey! hes a strong little boy.

sorry for not catching up on the rest of the post's.

the consultant will be coming to review me in the morning and plan a course of action. hopefully they can find out what it is before tomorrow evening otherwise it's another injection of blood thinners :growlmad:

really missing dh at the moment just want to go home and cuddle in bed

anyway i better go to sleep now. i will update tomorrow once i see the consultant.

night all

:flower:


----------



## molly85

Aww gilz what about a dummy not ideal but then he'll get his sucking mechanism going nice and strong. Knew hed have it good boy noah


----------



## pinkclaire

Anyone in the wide awake club?


----------



## gilz82

Morning Claire :wave:

I've been awake since the back of four as well. I've spent the past few hours just rumbling around the bed. 

My baby blues have really settled down, in that I'm not crying a lot anymore but I still can't shake the guilty feelings I have about Noah being born early and my OH not being there. The neonatal unit have a councillor who I'm going go speak to this week I really hope she can help because I don't want to keep thinking about those aspects of what happened. 

Maybe things are worse because my OH goes back to work tomorrow and I know I'll be alone again, who knows :shrug:

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I only woken up about 20mins ago, I think that's a record! I was up twice in the night too though. Looks like a lovely day here and I'm excited about wearing one of my new tops which covers bump. :lol:

Sorry you were awake pink! And sorry I wasn't on to chat as I often am.

Great news about the feed Gilz. It's madness they expect him to do it so fast. Newborns just don't feed that fast. :(. It's great you're talking to us and going to see a counsellor. It will all really help resolve these feelings so they don't eat at you in future. Well done! I hate to think of you feeling unhappy about the birth on top of everything else you're managing.


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you had a pretty good night Peanut, that's brilliant :thumbup:

I just want to be able to change my perspective of the whole situation. Every mw I speak to or my OH or my family say that I did a fantastic job and how it's not remotely my fault that I got sick, and my OH keeps reassuring my that he doesn't remotely blame me for missing Noah's birth. But it just isn't going into my head. 

The logical part of my brain knows I had no control over getting pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome but the emotional part doesn't see that as a valid reason. It's funny the mw who did my checks yesterday asked what my job was. I told her and she said "I take it you are a pretty organised person", well I am, I like to have things planned out and organised. She said that they way things ended up happening with the emergency section will really have knocked the stuffing out of me and it'll take time to get over. 

I'm so stubborn tho I don't want it to take time, I want it to go away now so I can focus all of my energy and thoughts on my beautiful son and OH.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

morning ladies, 

had a terrible nights sleep. kept tossing and turning until i finally got woken up by nurses changing some of the women.....

jake also decided he didn't want to sleep and decided to have a rave in there!

hope your all well.

can't believe how nice the whether is outside :cry: blue skys and nice and warm already! we were supposed to be going to blackpool today with the in-laws for a day out for mil's birthday but we can't go :growlmad:

i was rather looking forward walking down the beach with dh and jake as we haven't spent much time together or had a day out in ages.

time for breakfast :happydance: warm soggy toast! :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sofie

Gilz I'm the same. Super organised and it's hard when things don't go to plan. That alone is enough to mess with your head. And I get the impatience and just wanting to feel happy and normal but emotional healing doesn't work that way. It's taken me 2 years to process Byron's birth and I reckon a year of that, maybe more, I was in denial about the experience and my own feelings. If there's one thing this pregnancy has taught me it's how long it can take to heal inside. I reckon dealing with it now will be much more effective for you. You'll be able to challenge the negative irrational thoughts before they turn into deep-seated and maybe hidden beliefs. Buy it will still take a while. I've had to learn new ways of thinking to get to the emotions because the rational thought sort of puts up a wall. I realise I sound a bit mad here but I'm someone who not ally deals logically and rationally with every kind of challenge I face in life but maternal guilt just can't be dealt with that way I don't think. I think you need to train yourself and make yourself think in a different way to reach it. It'll be much easier with a counsellor to help guide you with that.


----------



## gilz82

You don't sound mad at all Peanut it makes complete sense. I think they way you've felt about Byron's birth and the way Madly feels about Oliver's birth is exactly what I'm trying to avoid. 

I understand his feelings may change with time, but right now my OH is vehement that we will never have another baby naturally. I don't want this guilt to be the thing I carry around with me for years coupled with knowing that it'll never be replaced by a positive birth experience.


----------



## PeanutBean

It's totally understandable he feels they way though you know? And right now, perhaps til Noah comes home, you're still his no.1. Rightly or wrongly his and your feelings about future children might both change in the future. It wound probably be beneficial for him to attend a session or two with you so that you can get support dealing with this issue too.

You know there is a danger to needing a second birth to replace the first bad one. If things don't go well for me this time I really do not know how I will respond. Maybe all the work I've done will mean I can be resigned to it or maybe it will break me forever. It's scary really not knowing how I will respond. It's much healthier if you can process this birth in its own right and address the future children as an independent issue.

Being a man Marc might really not want to talk things through but dads can get a pnd too. He's also been through a lot and it's weird for men. Seeing their partner in pain, or in Marc's case not even being able to be there, can really challenge their sense of their ability to protect.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I think it's on your side that you went into the pregnancy knowing complications were likely. One of the problems of birth trauma is the sense that all control was taken away, the gulf between expectation and reality makes it harder to deal with an unexpectedly difficult birth. Hopefully some of the processing you did ttc and during pregnancy will help you come to terms with how things went too.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz you are so strong you really are. You have so much to contend with, it's great you can turn around and say this is what I feel and address it now. It will make a difference. I'm not surprised Marc is saying no now as well. Men are much more practical about these decisions and from what you two have to cope with at the moment it's a lot for him to say yes. Once Noah is home and everything is settled down, your better, Noahs strong, he might see things different. Also so might you, these hormones are strong and I found it was almost a morning for being pregnant. 

There's lots of things I feel guilty about, that I don't think I will ever not feel guilty for, because as a mum you want everything perfect for them, but I have learnt to deal with them in a better way than I did at the time :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!
no news here, usual night, i have been reading through all your posts on my phone(cant reply to them via it though), Glad noah is feeding a little better and your baby blues are subsiding a bit gilz:thumbup:.
Pink claire, what an earth are you doing in hospital woman!!!:wacko:, i hope they sort you out soon hun!:hugs:

My bowels make funny noises:haha: lol, they creak!.

thats all i have to say, im very hungry now!.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat it's not me in hospital it's Sofie!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz defo get some councilling, i didnt and i am still working through what happened to leo, i am getting there i think because i didnt speak up and say actually what is it you are worried about with my sugar levels and high blood pressure should i be having more testing i feel like i let him down, this time i am being a nightmare with all the questions lol. i came to realise that i AM NOT A DOCTOR it is NOT my job to draw conclusions and diagnose myself as i had major signs of two very serious conditions it should have been picked up by the professionals. helping with the guilt of it all. i am being a pain this time round im booking myself extra doctor appointments to get blood pressure and urine tested more often, thye might think i am a pain but i will not let myself slip through the net again! 

ahem lol

anyway it is such a good idea gilz to go because they will help you work through it and see things, like you said, from another perspective which will enable you to fully understand why everything happened the way it did and how really you had zero control over it. 

i think i broke my toe last night, plate jumped off the draining board straight on my foot, it is now black grrrrrrrrrr

argh have my consultant appointment next week, so dont want to have to go on my own but have tried about ten different people to come with me all said they cant . . . . funny how they all can get off work to go to 4d scans though grrrr


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

come on grad babies! we want to meet you all! (not mine though you stay in there!)


----------



## loopylollipop

morning all..

got up with youngest so OH and middle DSS can sleep in.

I hate Zingzillas so much. Thanks goodness they have finished.

Gilz :hugs::hugs: The counsellor should really be able to help. I echo Pink - I really felt I grieved for not being pregnant. I missed my bump so much, and all the movements only I could feel. But then I felt alot more well in that pregnancy. On the positive note glad little Noah managed his feed, no matter how long it took him. I takes me that long to eat my tea these days :kiss:

I got in the shower last night after my paint scraping session only to find it harder to pick my legs up. I bent down to wash my legs and thought - wow those ankles are huge! My left especially is bigger than the right. So going to test my wee for protein this morning. Bugs me I dont have a blood pressure monitor anymore. I feel so impotent relying on the mw appointments.

Nomore, it really doesnt help even if you are a doctor! I just laid awake all night diagnosis and treating my 'deep vein thrombosis' that I had convinced myself I was developing. And although some other health professionals are good and supportive, alot - especially during this pregnancy- have pretty much made me feel like I am a complete hypochondriac. Having said that, I ignored them and diagnosed and treated my own UTI and felt much better.

Ankles less swollen today but legs feel so heavy.

Dyl is still breech this morning, and his head is making mincemeat out of my liver :sick:


----------



## madcatwoman

Apologies pinkclaire!, of course it was sofie, i was reading all these posts at 1.30am, it might account for something!.

Sofie....best wishes & get well soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie -sorry for porr night. Avidly awaiting your post to see what your consultant says. Hopefully it is a chest infection that is easily treated and those nasty injections can be stopped :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy you're being such a doctor! The rest of us have to make do without daily bp checks right the way through! :winkwink:

I hope your swelling goes down. I'll bet it has much to do with being on your feet stripping paint!


----------



## madcatwoman

im thinking we should all have our babies on the same day, at least we can feel each others pain!


----------



## PeanutBean

No offence but I don't want to feel the pain of 4 or more labour at once! ;)


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oh loopy you're being such a doctor! The rest of us have to make do without daily bp checks right the way through! :winkwink:
> 
> I hope your swelling goes down. I'll bet it has much to do with being on your feet stripping paint!

I know Peanut that is exactly what it will be! But in the middle of the night I was having my catastrophic thinking imagining DVTs - warfarin and pre-eclampsia and worrying about waterbirth going out of the window and maybe bf all at once. Stupid really. In the cold light of day this morning everything is much more in perspective.

And on the BP thing- they dont treat it anyway so what would it matter if I did test it :wacko:

Any rumblings in the Peanut camp ?
Any rum


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol loopy. This is the flip side of being informed! Suddenly every twinge is a symptom of some serious complication! Some how knowing stats and rationalising doesn't stop that subconscious from stressing does it?

I feel just niggly today. Like something might develop or might not. We have nothing to gain anymore by her arriving on any particular date in the near future so I guess I'm more relaxed again.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww its so exciting I love coming on here everyday, thinking is anyone in labour yet! I will be sad when you've all had them! Although by then it will more than likely be mine Mollys and Loopys time to be wondering!

Isnt it amazing that one min your pregnant and by tonight for example one of you could be a mum?


----------



## loopylollipop

We shall wait with baited breath. 

This weel brings term babies yay :happydance:

Little Noah needs some :baby: company now.


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Aww its so exciting I love coming on here everyday, thinking is anyone in labour yet! I will be sad when you've all had them! Although by then it will more than likely be mine Mollys and Loopys time to be wondering!
> 
> Isnt it amazing that one min your pregnant and by tonight for example one of you could be a mum?

At least we will be here together Pink!

And we will be lucky enought to have a wealth of labour/birthing/feeding/sleeping experience of our grad mums to help us out:thumbup:

sometimes it is better to be one of the snails in the race :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol I agree Loopy, it would seem far to scary to be first :haha: quite happy I have a few weeks left yet!


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Lol I agree Loopy, it would seem far to scary to be first :haha: quite happy I have a few weeks left yet!

Exactly! lets just be patient. We will be chomping at the bit soon enough.

I wish I could sleep in though. It appears those days have gone. Humph.


----------



## pinkclaire

I forgot to tell you guys, my little boy is so cute, yesterday one of the neighbours put their trampoline outside on the green for all the kids to play on, and when we got out the car James saw them all and shouted get down at them all! I really did laugh hes such a little character. Hes more like 2 year old than a one year old at playing, hes just been out playing in the garden and we just found that he had been storing stones he'd collected round the garden in his nappy! Its those little things that make it all worth it


----------



## pinkclaire

loopylollipop said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Lol I agree Loopy, it would seem far to scary to be first :haha: quite happy I have a few weeks left yet!
> 
> Exactly! lets just be patient. We will be chomping at the bit soon enough.
> 
> I wish I could sleep in though. It appears those days have gone. Humph.Click to expand...

I havent slept in for well over 18 months, I've forgotten what it feels like lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

Re sleeping - I feel like time is running out! I only have my step sons every other weekend so I get plenty of time to sleep in but body wont let me now:nope:

Awww that is so cute. Yes, its those precious moments that are magical. I have to really think back - my DS is nearly 16 and a grumpy teenager who argues over the necessity of spending a couple of quid on a mothers day card :nope:

I am looking forward to those adorable melt-your-heart moments again.

Youngest stepson was so cute yesterday - he gave me this cheeky little devilish look that was so funny. You cant beat it.

It this the first full week of mat leave for you Pink?


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes Monday would be the first day I should be at work, so think it will sink in a bit more then! I'm trying to get DH to take me to ikea but he is saying no way!

I am going for a chill out day today with my friend to the new Bath Thermae Spa. I cant wait, I am going to feel light for a couple of hours! We decided to book it as both our DHs were being selfish so we decided to be! I cant wait! Although my neighbours think theyre dog has broken his leg :cry: and they havent got a car, so I may need to postpone it if the vet cant come to them. Hes a Aikita though, so his legs not easily broken they just heard loads of yelping in the night and now he wont get up on it but no idea what happened!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Just quickly catching up before I go get dressed as we are spending the day at my Mums :) She flies to spain on Thursday and in the nicest way possible fxed she misses her grandson being born :winkwink: No change in my camp....still same old cramps and niggles :blush: they did ease but since getting up seem to be just the same as all week....the `snot` has stepped up a notch lots everytime I wipe now :dohh: Am giving at guess that my boy might well be waiting out for a `royal` appearance although all signs are positive...hes dropped and the movements have def lessened so it all good AND I feel so well and relaxed which is a bonus :happydance:

Sofie hope you can come home soon....could be pregnancy related like my palpitations and racing heart :shrug:

Gilz hon speaking to the counsellor is a great idea :thumbup: I wish I had done the same :( As for wanting another LO I think Peanut mentioned trying to right one birth with another which is exactly what I was trying to do to begin with until I got myself so worked up it dawned on me I can never ever right the wrongs of Olivers birth once I learnt to except that (maybe two months ago!) I actually feel loads better now however like Peanut do worry how I will feel if Charlies birth isnt as I plan either...I am preparing myself mentally thats its ok however hes delivered as long as we are both safe :) its easier said than done but I am determined I will be strong :thumbup: Gilz I am an organised person too and you described me to a `t` I think we are both very alike in the fact that we like to be `in charge` of actions and decisions and I for one dont take too kindly if things turn out different to how I planned especially since I had no pre warning Oliver would end in scbu it never even occured to me at all :sad1: I know now that once Charlie is here what my triggers points are :cry: and I dont mind admitting to you ladies I have seen one or two of them trying to make an entrance already :sad1: I can control my feeling better now so they just melt away and I shake them off very well....I am extremely concerned I will end up with PND again but I am trying everything possibly to avoid this and right now I feel I am doing my best :) 

Am so excited about our next grad baby and agree its about time little Noah had a play mate :winkwink: Oh and btw we got one number on Wednesdays lottery and one number on last nights too...not enough I know but hey a good start :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning Madly..

well you ladies have a lovely day. Sounds like you have wonderful things planned - the spa sounds especially lovely - especially with these ankles!

OH has a fire under his ass this morning. He is already plastering up in the attic. Those kids may just have a new room before LO is born after all. I think the heavily pregnant gf scraping paint off wall all afternoon helped :winkwink:

Catch you later :kiss: off to enjoy sun and see if I can bake these ankles any bigger :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone,
I had loads to catch up on then,and have already forgotten it,Sofie hope you're better soon and able to go home.x

Looks like the weathers gonna be lovely here today,so gonna do a bit of housework now and relax out the back garden.Nipped out and got some stuff for a bar be cue,so hope the sun is still out later.
Hope yous all have lovely days!x


----------



## gilz82

Loopy I'm glad you feel a bit better and now don't think you have a dvt :thumbup: my ankles had been super fat since about 26 weeks in fact they were definitely cankles :rofl: Bizarely when the pre-eclampsia kicked in my feet swelled up so much it looked like I had ankles again :haha:

I think what you said about grieving for being pregnant Claire and Loopy highlights another reason I feel so upset about not having any more babies. We discussed it to death before we got pregnant and agreed we'd be a family of three, but I always had this romantic notion that pregnancy would go well and we'd go on to have more kids. 

The way the last few weeks of the pregnancy went surprised even me. But I love Noah so much and feel devasted that we don't get to do that again. 

I so apologise for the moaning today, I'm feeling really really down today.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: yey just seen the consultant!

they are going to take some blood and see what my oxygen levels are in my blood and if they are over 10 then i can go home!!! :happydance:

they think i probably did have a blood clot but we probably caught it in the early stages and he thinks it has now dispursed. obviosusly the injection did the trick.

he has told me i will need to speak to a midwife regarding the rest of this pregnancy and how it is led they might want to put me under consultant care and they might want me to be induced or they might do a c-section if they feel i am at risk of getting another clot.

so i might not get the natural water birth that i planned but aslong as they deliver jake safely i'm not botherd.

thanks for all your well wishes ladies. it means alot

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

No need to apologise for moaning Gilz, I know I'd rather you talked to us about anything if it helps you, and if we are able to say anything useful all the better! You've so much to process, it's brilliant you are managing to unpick all the different sides of it. :thumbup:

Madly, keep practicing with though lottery numbers, I want to see 2 this week! :winkwink:

Have lovely days everyone. DH and Byron have gone off for a choo choo ride. I've just had a contraction as they left the house; not for the first time in recent days. I hole that doesn't mean I can only labour if they're not here! :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

SofieKirsten that's great news I'm sure they'll keep a really close eye on you now and hopefully you won't need to be induced so you can still have your waterbirth :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Morning all. Sorry I was a little b***hy yesterday :blush: Bad bad mood combined with irritation at DH. 

Glitz, I've been thinking about you and your LO. :hugs: I'm glad he's taking his feeds, even if it takes a wee while. Maybe he'll grow up to be a gourmet and make lots of money traveling the world :haha:

I'm still waiting to see who goes next! As for me, I want LO in there as long as possible.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz like PB said your not moaning, talk to us about it that's what we're hear for :hugs: i feel like that about this pregnancy as I know it's my last and even though I know I'm so blessed to be in the situation I am in I know once I've had this little girl it's going to really upset me I'm going through it again. And that's without any of the issues you have to deal with :hugs:

I'm sure it will be easier once Noah is at home as you won't have as much time to think, and everytime your feeling sad you can look at him to make you smile  just think of all these amazing aventures your going to have with him Noone can take the future away and you will have complete control over it, and let's be honest, that's what Noah will remember


----------



## pinkclaire

Sofie glad things are looking positive for you as well!! That's great news you could be out soon I'll have my fxs crossed for you!

Ozzie we all get stressed over money, well I do, it's my biggest stress! Hope your feeling better xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

thanks everyone,

well i didn't realise they wanted blood out of my artery!

so the doctor came to take my blood and i asked him if it hurts, i have never had my blood taken from my artery only my viens.....

so he said i will be truthful it is quite painful, i have had grown men faint when theyhve have it done :dohh: gee thanks!

so i said yeah do it.....erm...holy crap i cried! it hurt so much! 

the thing is he doesn't even think he got the blood out of the artery! so he proceded to try two more times in different places. on the last try he hit my nerve and caused my thumb to go numb with pins and needles!
He said he will send if off anyway.

So i rang dh and told him that if they can't get the results they need i am just going to discharge my self against medical advice. If they think someone else is coming near me to get blood out of my artey again they can jog on!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I've had arterial bloods done a couple of times SofieKirsten I don't think they are ever pleasant :hugs: Just be careful hon if you are going to discharge yourself, please make sure you go straight back to hospital if you feel worse. We don't want anything to happen to you or Jake :friends:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Crazy side story: my consultant I found out used to work with drug addicts and that's why she was able to get blood from me so easily because she had had so much experience with collapsed veins etc, but get this: she got blood out of a guy's finger....not talking a drop, but a VIAL! :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Hey girl only been up for an hour and a half. Making teh most if sleep as everyione advises. though i feel asleep on the sofa in teh middle of teh night wahhh. 

Gilz the only thing you have to be guilty of is taking a risk and we have all done that with getting pregnant. Jeez you could have fallen with twins or triplets then you'd really have been up the creek without a paddle. Noah is strong and healthy if a bit slow on eatting. You can never say yes or no to what will happen in the future someone might hand you 2 nice fresh kidneys on a plate (hopefully not wrapped in pastry with a bit of steak) and you will get a normal natural birth with Marc there and he still passes out. See the councillor and enjoy your little boy, and enjoy your sleep while some other bugger runs around in teh night after him.

Girls come on baby time please. sadly I have forgotten everything else took so long catching up


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs: Gilz, moan away girl, :haha:makes me feel better then!!!!!.

on a similar note, can i have another moan?:shrug:

ive got big problems,Not only can i not sleep on either side for hip pain, im struggling to now walk round the house at all as the sciatic pain is creasing me up now,so i sat in the deck chair but couldnt sit still for long because my tail bone was so painful. So im wondering, if i cant walk, i cant sleep and cant sit in my deckchair, what do i do?, hang myself???:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Please don't do that Madcat :grr: I'm sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable it must be completely crap. Just think it really can't go on much longer and hopefully your sweep will do exactly what it's designed too when you go on Tuesday. 

The hospital just phoned and they are changing the time of Noah's bottle feeds for some bizarre reason. I suppose I should be grateful they phoned but didn't give us much notice to get back there for half 5 and we were supposed to be getting to give him a bath tonight which we now can't do because there won't be time before his feed.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz that's crap. :growlmad:

Madcat, it sucks, I know it does, bit it's really not much longer now. :hugs:

You feeling ok pink?

My turn to moan..? I need to have this baby now. All these twinges and different things going on are so new and I keep thinking something's wrong. I feel ok in myself, I feel patient enough with being pregnant if it weren't for not being able to take charge of stuff. I'm sick of Byron giving me the runaround and me not being able to care for him and play with him as he deserves. Mostly I am sick of DH's more and more frequent grumps. He works so hard and it's been a long pregnancy and I appreciate it all but it is really taking it's toll on him now. HE needs this baby to be out so I can be back in action and we can share all the cares again. I'm also quite fed up of feeling sick. It's annoying because within me I am actually ok being pregnant a while yet. Oh, I also really don't want to see the mw on Tuesday. I really don't want to field comments about induction and sweeps.


----------



## PeanutBean

I knew I'd forget something. :dohh:

You doing ok sofie? That's great if the clot has been managed. The blood letting doesn't sound like fun!


----------



## madcatwoman

I wont hang myself gilz, i was just wondering if it would take the weight off my limbs!:dohh: 

Peanut, sounds like youre both finding it tough, i really cant imagine going through all this with a 2 year old in tow as well, witht he state im in i really couldnt cope, im not even looking after my beloved cats properly anymore, DH is.

Ive just had a roast, as soon as i bought the tray in to the living room i had this pain all round my bump, didnt feel tight or anything like a contraction though, it put me off dinner though and left me feeling sick/funny tummy. im just off to have a bath now, im thinking im probably just overly tired.


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening...

Sofie, good news they think they caught it early. Are you still going to have to continue on the injections? Varying consultants have different opinions on this so it really depends on him.

When I read about needing oxygen level over 10, I knew what was coming! Yikes. I have had to do those sooooooo many times and if you dont get it first shot they are really painful - well even on the first shot! I decided in my hospital group as med students we should practice on each other so we would know what it felt like. And yes it bloody hurts, and that is on people who are fit and well with pounding easily palpated pulses.

Hopefully he got arterial rather than venous and wont swoop by for another try :wacko: I wouldnt discharge yourself though hun, they really do need those levels. It would be very risky otherwise :kiss:

Gilz, :hugs: Hope you managed to get some cares done and he feeds well tonight. I cant imagine how it feels. Moan away, I only hope we can offer some help and if we cant then support at least :hugs:

Ozzie :hugs: glad you are feeling a bit better today.

PB - I think that has been problem with my OH. He is supportive and lovely but I think my highs and lows of sickness and him trying to get the house sorted, doing alot of the childcare and housework and deal with all his work issues have blown his mind a bit.


----------



## molly85

ouch arterial bloods. Man they better bloody need them took weeks to get over having normal bloods taken from my wrist and am still have a bruise from my 34 week bloods so Know your pain ouch.

Men are just not designed to handle pregnancy I have just clearedfor matt to watch footy with his mate on tuesday he has been told only a couple no quibbles


----------



## gilz82

Huge :hugs: Peanut I really hope your girl arrives soon so that you can feel better and your DH too. 

Madcat sorry your pain ruined your tea, maybe it's the beginings of something happening :shrug:

We're just back from the hospital Noah took another bottle :dance: but he was sick with his tube feeds in-between :dohh: they have now decided to try bottle feeding him every nine hours instead of every 12 hours. Hopefully this helps with the sickness, unfortunately it'll completely screw up me getting to feed him as the times will change everyday. Just trying to focus on the fact I'll have months to spend feeding him once he comes home.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Gilz thats great he took another bottle, crap with the tube feeds, but hopefully this will improve with increasing his bottles?

Girls I have a solution for you, if you want to go into labour, get on a coach, I'm serious my muscles were working double time to keep her in!

My spa day was lovely, but decided to take the train so DH could take the neighbours dog to the vet, but it was bus replacement, and on the way there the bus drove off without me :cry: The manager gave me a lift but I still missed my connecting train and had to sit at a train station for an hour! I did say I wanted some time to my self lol. I didnt envisage it being at a train station!

Hope all the rest of you girls are good xx


----------



## gilz82

Apart from the transport was the rest of your day nice Claire?


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes thank you Gilz, I feel like I will sleep well tonight, I hope I will!


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor pink! :hugs:

Madcat I hope all these niggles are things getting started for you and I hope faster than they are going for me!

Gilz I'm sorry it stuffs things up for you but it sounds like a good move to do more bottles and fewer tube feeds so hopefully in the long run that'll shorten his stay. :hugs:

I've just eaten soooo many mini eggs and feel kind of sick now! :dohh: I'm pretty up and down with fed up-ness. Sometimes I feel really energetic and ready to go into labour then others I just feel shattered and cross and I really don't want to go into labour feeling that way.

Those who are at the sane stage as me, has your discharge changed? I had two or three days with almost none which freaked me out in itself, but have since had two of three days of TONNES of the stuff! It seems the same as normal in consistency and colour, no bad smell or anything indicating infection, but just buckets of the stuff. I get more when she presses on my cervix or with BHs (I'm sure there's no fluid - it's thicker and doesn't pool) with I think indicates it's really cervix related; plus it's doubled since my visualisation yesterday! But it's not mucus plug. I just don't know if it's normal or not having not been this pregnant before.

Ugh. I'm just getting bored of this.


----------



## molly85

bits of your plug can fall off all the time and it replaces itself. real pain as I have had what i think is now bits of plug sice day one yuck.

oh im getting poky limb like movement just abouve my pelvis what do we think is she breech again?


----------



## PeanutBean

Probably hands molly. I get pokey fingers low down all the time.

It's not plug, just discharge of some sort. Just done the third tri round and there were quite a few people talking about pouring discharge toasted the end so maybe it is just normal. I don't feel wrong. Though my bad piercing that grew a giant cyst last pregnancy has gone bad today. Straight to the antibiotic cream, I'm taking no chances!


----------



## loopylollipop

She could have flipped again Molly. Can you feel her head up top?

Pink, how is the dog? I meant to comment earlier but there was so much other stuff that I forgot. To break such a big dogs leg would take a massive force - I hope it wasnt broken. I hate to think of animals in pain.

Speaking of animals - have any of the cat owners out there tried given theirs Dreamies? Holy cow my cat freaks out! I say the word and he goes nuts. I am sure there is something super addictive in it, like kitty ecstasy or something.

The kids have enjoyed spending time writing their names by making dimples in my ankles today.

Madcat sorry you are having such a horrible time. The only positions that really helped my sciatica arent ones you can get into heavily pregnant :nope:


----------



## pinkclaire

The dogs ok thanks Loopy. He is fine, he has some
Muscular damage and still won't walk on it, they think he was probably fighting with one of the other dogs and just slipped or fell awkwardly. Thank goodness he's not broken it though bless him.


----------



## loopylollipop

Thats great news Pink. Glad you enjoyed your spa day, I would give my right arm for one right now. Trying to convince OH to give me foot rub :winkwink:

Gilz, they seem to be changing their minds every couple of hours! Surprised if they have given any regime time to work :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

You sound like you are having a good time with your step kids Loopy :hugs: I'm confused about all the changes too, they change things say that Noah needs to tolerate it for three days and then they change it again!

I've got a really weird pain in my stomach tonight, it's just below my belly button but well above my section incision. It actually just made me :cry: I have literally no idea why it's sore. My poor OH got such a fright cos I was crying again :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

How are you feeling in yourself Gilz? Any temp? Bowels ok? Its not unsual to get some sharp pains after major surgery and things usually settle. If you keep getting it tho or are worried get someone to check you over. Only a proper examination would be able to narrow down the possible causes :hugs:


----------



## molly85

might be uterus shrinking only a thought.

I have no idea where her flaming head is I just notice teh change in movement and know if she is back to back by theem or not. I got a really nasty stretching pain yesterday when i bent over on the sofa. wish i was better at feeling her but the midwives struggle so don't think i would be bale to do it


----------



## gilz82

Everything else seems to be ok Loopy the only thing I've noticed is that my stomach is really warm to the touch, not round the incision but just below my belly button. 

Ive been signed off mw care but I'll ask one of the mws at neonatal tomorrow anyway just incase.


----------



## loopylollipop

I would do that Gilz, better to get checked out.

Afterpains from the uterus shrinking down was def on my list Molly!

I must admit I am struggling today to work out where my LO is. Was 100% sure still breech earlier, but now not too sure.

Having scan anyway tomorrow - so guess we will see...


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck at the scan tomorrow loopy. I also was thinking after pains gilz but warm to the touch I think could be an infection symptom so I agree best to get checked.

I have bum pains! There is quite a lot of pressure now and I sometimes wonder that all my insides haven't actually fallen out. :wacko: I've done the kitchen tonight so DH and I had a bit of time to sit at the kitchen table and chat, which was nice. I always feel like a grown up at a kitchen table! More cramps and aches and BHs and blah blah blah labour probably not impending....


----------



## molly85

shoot loopy how someyou have another scan?

what might the plan be if she is breech? if a sections decided when would it be?


----------



## gilz82

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Loopy :thumbup:

Molly they told me that they like to leave the decision to section due to breech position as late as possible. My friend who had a normal pregnancy but had a section for a breech baby got a scan to check position again at 38weeks and was given a date for the following week. 

That weird Peanut, I feel really grown up sitting at the kitchen table. I think it's because I hardly use it when my OH isn't here.


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> I would do that Gilz, better to get checked out.
> 
> Afterpains from the uterus shrinking down was def on my list Molly!
> 
> I must admit I am struggling today to work out where my LO is. Was 100% sure still breech earlier, but now not too sure.
> 
> Having scan anyway tomorrow - so guess we will see...

We both have a scan tomorrow good luck! Mine is at 3pm x


----------



## molly85

oh cool. still bricking the thought. I had just got used to being the right way up. naughty child lol. 

Oh yes sitting at table is very grown up. i do prefer it though less food falls down my top. we will probably use matts poker table.

Reminds me you girls will laugh at this. i was given 2 dining chairs when I got my flat 4 years ago, ones been abit rickety. I sat on it earlier and it has collapsed under me. I felt it going so didn't falloff but it was funny


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Molly! I hope you're ok even if the chair's not!

Byron is awake and in a state. Says he has tummy ache but not sure if that was just because I asked.

Good luck tomorrow sequeena.


----------



## molly85

warm glassof milk??? will sortit either way that or hes up in preperation for mummy having tummy ache. 

Am watching 8 boys and wanting a girl. intrestingly all states in america you can pick the sex if you have the right treatment


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, just a quick reply...

ive always had quite alot of discharge, but its on double time these days, most of it just thick white(very slight yellowy tinge -shows up more on a liner), can feel it coming out half the time and then makes me wonder if its water.... but really its just this thick horrible stuff. now and then a few snotty bits, but not much. I get alot of cervix stabbing too, some of it quite painful and yes- that seems to increase the discharge too.

Anyway, off to bed now x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:saywhat: More lies about the USA, lol! Picking the gender???? Yeah maybe if you have A LOT of money.


----------



## molly85

yup thats what I said it was on an e4 program we all know treatment isn't free, you either get it on insurance or pay out right. poor woman never did get her baby girl. But i remember teh suggestion was that victoria beckam had had the gender picking treatment. you can't get it over here private or NHS.

So wasn't poking at the american system etc just an intresting thing.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Well I am now at home, thank god!

They didn't get the blood out of the artery....stupid junior doctor!!

So a senior doctor came down to see me and I told her that I really didn't want anyone doing another one of them because it really hurt and she said well on the basis that you look well and everything else has come back clear, I am happy to discharge you if your oxygen levels are ok on the BP machine....

100% - She says I have great oxygen levels :blush:

Time to get some much needed sleep and cuddles

Night All 

x


----------



## molly85

Can't do better than 100% think i would have made them do that for hours rather than get the needle eugh


----------



## gilz82

Good luck for your scan today as well Sequeena. 

I've been awake for hours, my OH is away back to work and I completely can't sleep which is pants. So much for me getting some rest while Noah is in hospital. I can see me spending a while there today rather than just sitting at home alone. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## PeanutBean

Ugh. Worst night's sleep ever. Feel totally crap


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut that's not good :hugs: any particular reason for it?


----------



## PeanutBean

The boy didn't calm down til after 12 and stayed in with us, then I just couldn't sleep. I'd had cereal before bed because of hunger and I felt so wrong, physically because of being baby-squashed I guess. So uncomfortable in my tum for ages. Could find a way to lie that didn't feel horrid. Got up and back in bed which helped and I eventually slept a bit. Up at half four feeling hungry but too tired to eat. Everything painful for being on one side so long. Went for a pee and eventually managed to doze more but soon after Byron started with his kicking so I had half my brain trying to sleep and the other half defending bump from his feet. I just feel like death. The baby is completely posterior again and I think labour will never start while she is like that.

Sorry. I think it's going to be a rather tired and grumpy day.

You have a nice time at the hospital with your little man Gilz. It will be nice for you I think to have a little mum time with him.


----------



## gilz82

That sounds like a really rubbishy night. Is Bryon at nursery today at all? Maybe you could have a nap later if you can find somewhere to get comfy. 

I really hope your babies start coming soon, you are all starting to sound so frustrated I feel bad for you :friends:


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all,
have been up for ages, but decided to move to the couch. why is it as soon as i drift off the phone goes, twice, i just feel destined never to sleep, not just a bit but at all!. But i join you once again peanut in another crap night, only difference last night is that i had trouble even walking to the loo.

No plans today, i think i'll have to stay on the couch, i might just get in the car & go to the garage for some chocolate but that'll be about it.

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah he's in nursery today. I'll definitely nap at some point. Bit less grumpy now but still feel really :sick:


----------



## loopylollipop

:rofl: lol Molly at you and your chair escapades! Glad you didnt get hurt though.

Yes Molly got another scan as he was breech last time. I dont really know why to be honest, I didnt ask as was so narked after my last appointment. It seems way too early to be bothered rescanning again tbh. If he is still breech - I assume the consultant will say - yes hes still breech come back at 37 weeks. This is the earliest they will consider trying to turn him. Some places offer you another chance if that fails, and failing that they book elective section at 39 weeks but scan on day in case of an eleventh hour flip. So not expecting anything exciting to happen today, but it will be nice to see him again. OH hasnt seem him for ages. He has def moved, kicks higher up on right hand side but think prob still breech. I can report my cankles too.

You poor nearly-there ladies. You would think our bodies would release some sleep-inducing hormone a few days prior to onset of labour to give you chance to store up some energy. Otherwise it seems just plain mean to have to go through labour when you have had weeks of pain and sleep deprivation :shrug:

Sofie - glad they sent you home and didnt put you through another blood test. Look after yourself hun and get some sleep!

Sending lots of labour-inducing dust :dust:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz - sorry you didnt sleep well either :cry:

Any more pains today?
:hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

And Sequeena - good luck for your scan today too :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry tried not to forget anything - didnt mean to leave you until last !!!:kiss::flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I've got Emma on and have been doing some small jobs, clearing dirty pots, sorting post, tidying toys, recycling, putting a wash on etc etc. I'd like to do the ironing I've been talking about for weeks and to water the new plants in the garden which are looking a bit droopy! Spent some time on all fours too and spent far too long in the bathroom for only quarter to 11. :blush::wacko:

Think I'll have an ice lolly, maybe some appletiser and iron, then clean the bathroom, have a bath, eat lunch, walk the dog.

Btw thanks for the info Madcat, really sounds the same as mine so that's reassuring.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: and :kiss: for the day xx all


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well am still here and have exactly the same :blush: as you madcat infact I couldnt have described it better myself :dohh: its very persistant I will give it that :lol: same old niggles I had have for a week now so I dont think labour is pronto right now just that my body is kicking into gear for some point in the future :thumbup: My Mum flies to Spain on Thursday and is back on the 2nd May so am hoping she misses the birth of her grandson in the nicest way possible of course :winkwink: I think Charlie is holidn out until the 29th for a `royal` entrance :rofl: Other than the same old symptons I have felt incredibly well all weekend and feel really content, happy and relaxed :) I am finding it so difficult to believe just how well I feel :dohh: Am sleeping reasonable well despite nightmare neighbours and the pee trips and feel really rested :thumbup: I dont have many plans for this week except Wednesday when I am planning some retail therapy for me and then attending an hospital appointment with my Mum in the afternoon :thumbup: Today I am dying my hair I hate the fact that colour intensity isnt as strong when pregnant and seems to wash out although its permanent :shrug: I bought two dye packets incase I need to do it again before Charlies arrival :winkwink: on a major plus side I must say I switched face wash and moisutrising cream on Friday and OMG my skin has really cleared up :) well impressed :lol:

I did quickly catch up but cant remember what I read :dohh:

So :hugs: for feeling crappy Peanut and madcat

Goodluck for your scans Loopy and Sequeena :happydance:

Glad your home Sofie :kiss:

Pink sounds like a nice day although what a nightmare journey :wacko:

Gilz hon some Mummy and Noah time sounds great :) glad hes turning a corner in feeding although I agree the neonatal unit do get you confussed with all the changing of routines :(

Did I forget anything :flower: Sorry if I did :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

Sorry you're feeling crap girls and glad you're home sofie x I need to get oh up or we won't be going anywhere today. Doesn't help that I have to walk to and from the hospital. Oh well good exercise and all that.


----------



## madcatwoman

:cry:i really need some help with the housework, its becoming such a tip. I wasnt expecting any sort of new pain to start up when walking around, but now i have it im putting off being on my feet. Ive stripped the bed, and thats it:shrug:. Ive been on the couch all morning till 1pm dozing on and off with rubbish on the tv.just wasnt expecting my last little bit of mobility to be struck off. I really dont want to ask DH though, he's up at the crack of dawn for work every day,i dont want him to have to be clearing up the house when he gets home. I just know im going to be returning home with baby B to a pigstye.:growlmad:

Madly,what you said about hair dye, i had been experiencing the same, like the colour wasnt so strong, i actaully went up a colour in the range in the end!:wacko:

Gilz, hope you managed to spend some quality time with Noah.


----------



## molly85

hey girls finally catching up on mager pelvic pain. think you might be right peanut and they are hands i felt.

Hugs all


----------



## gilz82

Afternoon girls :wave:

Sorry for the pain Madcat and Molly. Madcat don't worry about the housework it's not the most important thing right now, I'm sure your DH won't mind helping you at all. It's not like you are asking him to do all the housework for ever and ever. 

Not long home from the hospital, just walked the dog and had a fight with my dad! Why are families so hard work sometimes. I'm really mad at my dad because he was at the hospital when Noah was born instead of Marc. I know it's not a sensible emotion, it's just the way I feel right now. I told him not to come and he came anyway because it's what parents do, I was so scared that I couldn't tell him I didn't want him to come with me for the section and now I'm mad at him for being there. I decided to tell him I was mad at him today and explain that I need a little space from him right now until I get my feelings sorted about Noahs birth. 

I then got this 15 minute lecture about emotions and how he knows all about how I feel blah blah. I just wanted him to say "ok I understand and thank you for explaining"


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Sofie,glad you're home
Madcat,sorry you're in so much pain
gilz,glad Noah doing a bit better with his feeding.x
Glad you're feeling well madly!
Can't remember anything else,I had loads to catch up on!

I'm feeling grand actually,I think coz mentally my baby was never coming til I was past my due date I haven't been dwelling too much on things.
Well shay is on his easter hols from playschool so we've gotta keep busy this wk,or I will kill 1 of them!!
Out in town all morning/aftnoon.Got the boys hair cut,got few bits of shopping etc!
My friend is coming over tomorrow,I've hospital appointment on wednesday and my mam will be up for the day.Going to visit my friend on thurs,then its fri,my due date!!
Dh will be here,so maybe he'll take them away somewhere and give me peace for a few hrs!!
Then if my other 2 are anything to go by,I go into labour by easter sunday/monday!he he he,probably wishful thinking!!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,sorry you're feeling all emotional today.xx
Its understandable to be angry and annoyed with the way things worked out.Have you spoken to the councillor?
Marc not being there was not something that could have been helped.
My dh missed orans birth,and it most definately WAS something that could have been helped and I felt very angry about it for a long time,not to mention doing the whole labour on my own.
I think a lot of us have issues with things that happened during our labours/births unfortunately that we've carried with us for too long.
So definately try get talking to the councillor to work through your feelings,or of course we're all here if you need us.x


----------



## gilz82

The councillor is back in the neonatal unit tomorrow so I'm going to try and get something arranged. I'm just trying to just this junk out of my head as it comes in so that it doesn't fester in there if you know what I mean :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Just had my scan Thomas is great. I'm measuring 24+5 so bang on really. His head is by my belly button and he curves round and his feet are in 
Ympelvis. He's grown so much it's lovely x


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> The councillor is back in the neonatal unit tomorrow so I'm going to try and get something arranged. I'm just trying to just this junk out of my head as it comes in so that it doesn't fester in there if you know what I mean :shrug: :dohh:

As hun it must be so hard x I get what you mean about not wanting to fester. Hopefully you'll get to see the counsellor x


----------



## vbaby3

Great news sequeena!!!
Forget to say good luck loopy too for your scan!

Gilz definately a great idea to get talking to someone.I'm like you,I'll have things go round and round inside my head,lying there awake and feeling angry and sad,I definately let things fester too and then whip them back out years later!
Nip it in the bud now and get the help you need,then hopefully you can move on.Once you get your little man home you're already gonna feel a milion times better.x


----------



## madcatwoman

great news sequeena, scans are great arent they!.

Gilz, youre doing the right thing by talking to the councillor, i can see what you mean about your dad and how you feel, but i can also see how your dad probably feels too and just wanting to be there for his little girl, but its probably not sounding too rational to him at the moment and he doesnt get it.

Well, i managed to empty the dishwasher, and hoover downstairs(our bedroom areas), at least the MW wont be visiting such a dirty shambles, but thats it, thats all i could manage. But vbaby, i think youre right, ive hit the very bottom end of the last resort and will try paracetamol to see if it does anything.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with vbaby Gilz I am exactly the same too :dohh: not the first to speak up and say instead it festers and I get more and more worked up and then I explode. I dont think what you are feeling re your Dad been around and Mark not when Noah was born is wrong its just how you feel right now because of the situation. I know it sounds like a bit of a cliche but time does heal these feelings and those it doesnt become more in perspective. Am sure your Dad is only trying to help you the best he knows how right now and its damn hard for your family if they have never experienced anything like having a baby in neonatal before.....remember I said my Dad walked into neonatal took once look around and walked back out again he really couldnt deal with it at all and I was angry cause he never stopped to see his first grandson but my Dad just couldnt bear to be on the unit :sad1: I think been a parent brings with it a great amount of guilt hon and it is extremely hard sometimes to stand back in such circumstances and do/say whats right because right now you hurt and it may take you a while to get your head around everything....take all the time you need hon am sure your Dad will understand this :hug:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs:

I wasn't trying to hurt my dads feelings, I just wanted to explain so that he could give me a little space. Otherwise he'll keep smothering me and I'll be horrible to him and that would just be another thing to feel guilty about. 

Oh I also made an appointment to discuss how things turned out with my consultant. It was one of Noahs mws who suggested it. She thinks it'll help with how I look at the whole experience. 

Glad your scan went well Sequeena :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just when everything seems to be going ok :growlmad:

DH just rang and he has just been told that the pay rise promised to him by his new bosses isnt going to happen because some silly bint in HR wont agree it :trouble: It was all agreed back in Feb and DH has been in this position since 1st March although not on his new wage yet as paperwork was been sorted and he was to be back paid everything owed in this months pay :thumbup: There was some humming and aghing over his new pay because DH was due an annual pay rise anyway and he argued he should be given his new pay increment on top of his annual pay rise because he has hit all targets and stuff to get his annual pay rise and didnt see why his promotion rise shouldnt be at the normal increment rate given for promotion to his new level. His bosses agreed and DH has worked his arse off for this promotion but just now his boss has pulled him to one side and said HR wont agree the rise :hissy: mmmmmmmmmmm DH has been doing the job already and it was all agreed....so it seems if DH sits back and does nothing he has taken on a huge promotion and lots more responsibility working away from home sometimes and lots of other crappy extras just for a measly 1k :saywhat: it should have been over double that and at that doesnt really accurately reflect all the extras he now has to take care of ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He has three options 1) raise an objection 2) stay in the position for a measly 1k rise :cry: 3) decline the promotion and revert to his old position :cry: He just said he doesnt know what to do but his manager has said theres def the money there in the team spending allowance to pay for his rise :shrug: I mean his manager and his managers manager agree this pay rise as does the head of his total department so WTF :trouble:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly thats sooo crap, just when you thought you'd be better off, and the timing of it. and like you say more work, for less pay(the number of jobs ive worked in like that all for the minimum wage.....).
Goddam them!:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks hon :hugs:

Its just so annoying all this for a measly 1k for him .... I feel so sorry for him hes worked so hard for this and it seems hes been shafted :sad1: Not least hes been doing this job now for what 7+wks :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

Companies these days just dont give a damn, like you say, it doesnt seem to matter how hard you work for someone, they'll take it without little or no reward. Im sure it wasnt always like this.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

It seems it doesnt matter how hard you work these days madcat it doesnt neccesary mean you get respect or are looked after :nope: sad but true look at me probably one of the few people who actually did any work at work and one of the first to go :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats really shit madly.
My dh is completely taken the piss out of moneywise and hrs wise etc,and there's nothing he can do about it,their attitude to it all is,well you should be happy you have a job at all!
Going to make a start on dinner now,madcat if I don't get back on later or early tomorrow,best of luck with your sweep tomorrow,hope everything is looking favourable,but again don't lose heart if she says your cervix is still shut,mine did all the work in 1 go,so yours could be the same!!
And hope you get some relief with the paracetamol tonite.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I must tell you about my close friends brother and wife :)

They live in newcastle and have decided to start a new business venture :) He use to be a chaufeur driver (his own little company!) and shes a childminder. So now they have bought a double decker bus and are currently having it converted into a childrens play bus :lol: The upstairs and downstairs is currently been coverted into a soft play area for children and they are having a slide type spiral staircase fitted for the children to get from one floor to another :thumbup: They intend to hire it for childrens partys and summer fetes and the like and it seems between where they live in Newcastle all the way up to Glasgow there isnt another business like this one :happydance: Theres plenty down this way up not northern. We have one that does rounds in Leeds....it can be hired for partys and it parks outside your house and all kids climb on board to play Oliver was invited to one not so long ago :) They have done oodles of research and apparently they are very very popular one lady who runs one is practically booked up for months to come....now all I need is a double decker bus and cash to fit it out....seems like a winner :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats a shite attitude vbaby for your DH from work but sadly I think its becoming more and more the norm :( companies want people to practically work for nothing and give everything for little in return including the right to be treated fairly :nope:


----------



## gilz82

Wow Madly the bus idea sounds ace :thumbup: So crap about your DH hon, as Madcat said it's so common. I got a "promotion" last June in that I was given all the extra responsibility of the position but no pay rise and no change in my job title. 

Madcat hon I hope your sweep goes well tomorrow just in case I'm not around later. Just think this could be the start of baby b arriving. I'm sending some more positive vibes hope this lot get through the roadworks on the way to Wales :rofl:


----------



## molly85

madly really worth challenging it what teh hell do HR ever know?

that bus sounds great its teh sort of thing I had in mind for when we finally get married as there will be a selection of small people there.

Oh madcat I forgot teh sweep


----------



## madcatwoman

I think my DH is the only lucky one around to get a decent pay and rise each year, as ive already mentioned he works for his dad&uncles company and they seem to be very old school. They have been advised to fit trackers to all the vans but they have decided not to because they dont want their staff to feel there is no trust. Quite often his dad will pop round for tea if we're out in the garden & start talking about work and he asks me if i think theyre all treated well, and i had to agree they are, in comparison to companies ive worked for. He's said they could find a new workforce and pay them all less, but they have a good bunch of lads who they respect............How rare is that???:shrug:. We only hope they continue to get their contract with the petrol stations(Total) re-newed in november which is iffy at the moment, otherwise everyone inc us could be in the sh*t.:cry:

Thanks for the positive wishes, i really hope:blush:down there is favourable,, im trying to be realistic and not pin all my hopes on it, but im sure i'll be a bit upset if it doesnt go so well.
Vbaby, i fished my box of paracetamol out of the car this evening:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

So mw for both of us tomorrow eh Madcat? Good luck. I'm not looking forward to it. :( I had a huge contraction after walking the dog but it was a one off. She's been shuftying about a lot today since doing all fours and getting on my side in the bath.

Gilz it's brill that you're not bottling this stuff up. I agree that it will be hard for him to understand and he'll just want to help (no way can he understand how you feel like he says he does!) but I think this is the time to be thinking of yourself and not worrying about offending anyone. It's for them to give you what you need not the other way around.

Madcat don't worry about the house, it can always wait. You should only do what you feel comfortable doing.

Madly I commented in your journal. It's shit about your oh's work. :growlmad:

Glad the scan went well Sequeena and glad you're chilled vbaby!

So I've done lots of little jobs round the house and garden today but not my ironing. :lol: If I put it off long enough I'll never need the summer maternity dress that's top of the pile! Got a cutie pie sat on my knee. I hope he's going to carry on being well behaved, he was very good at nursery apparently.


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks peanut:thumbup:, we always seem to have the MW on the same days and both either finish an appointment feeling positive or negative, wonder what it will be this time??,,, i dont know what time im being see yet, said she would phone me since shes coming to the house.

Glad Byron was a good boy today, sounds like you got more than enough jobs done too!.

Ive just done the most ive done all day, just coloured my roots and showered off...........i no longer look like someone dragged off the Jeremy Kyle show now!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, well where to start!

Has Loopy said how her scan went yet?!

Gilz you are def doing to right thing and we support you 100% I hope you know we're all here for you :hugs:

Sequeena glad your scan went well!

Madcat, LO is not going to know you havent done your dishes so dont worry! I think its more for our benefit but its certainally not neccessary! 

Madly proper crap about OHs work :cry: I'd be so cross for him. What does he feel like he should do? I think I would challenge it and request a meeting with all parties involved?

Good luck for MW appointments/sweeps tomorrow, I have mine on Weds, been forever since I saw her!

I went to the doctors about my cramps and explained they are only at night. She agrees that its the baby kicking the life out of my guts when I'm led down, but she did give me some stuff to settle my tummy and help the heartburn anyway. I hope it helps!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat you should see my roots :blush:

When I coloured my hair in january I dyed it my usual light brown, it went nearly black as you can see from my picture. I have well over an inch of roots now in my normal light mousey brown it's not remotely pretty!

Thanks Claire :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Madcat you should see my roots :blush:
> 
> When I coloured my hair in january I dyed it my usual light brown, it went nearly black as you can see from my picture. I have well over an inch of roots now in my normal light mousey brown it's not remotely pretty!
> 
> Thanks Claire :hugs:

i thought this pic of you had darker hair than the others ive seen!!. ive actually gone lighter, as my older colour wasnt working so well, so i went up a notch in the NiceNeasy range, the only thing is my brown roots are more noticeable now!. I was looking a bit rough lol, and i thought ...well if there is a small chance of being in hospital by the end of the week i want to look a little decent lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant wait to have my hair done! I must book an appointment soon while I still have time!


----------



## gilz82

Double post :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I use Nice and easy too Madcat, my hormones must have made my hair really porous so it went a weird colour. I have no idea how to fix it without bleaching it which I don't want, but dark hair with light roots actually looks worse than light hair with dark roots.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh I use Nice and easy too Madcat, my hormones must have made my hair really porous so it went a weird colour. I have no idea how to fix it without bleaching it which I don't want, but dark hair with light roots actually looks worse than light hair with dark roots.

erm....id either try a lighter colour, but test it first on a strand and see how it looks and then do it all & start over again, or if you can afford- get the hairdresser to colour it right, and then just find the nearest colour to DIY when it needs touching up!.i think!:shrug:

Anyway,ive lost the ability to walk now, im dragging my leg around like a spare part:dohh:, so im going to try bed, and have taken paracetamol. night night girlies x


----------



## pinkclaire

Night Madcat! Hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## molly85

lol at you guys with your hair, i'm booked in on the 26th for fulll head blonde highlights. I have managed to maintain mine so well they are really blonde and long. 

Im at hospital on thursday. matt has done a full inventory for the week andhas bought his family 2 huge buckets of eggs.

I came over all nausious, clamy and faint so had a lie down and some fruit cake


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,
Just en route to the sofa for the morning, in the same condition as normal lol, i think the paracetamol took the edge off till about 2am.
Molly...you say you had somefruit cake or you are one?:shrug:

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Madcat glad you managed to get a little bit of sleep :thumbup: How are you feeling about the mw coming this morning?

I'm off to the drs this morning to ask about going back on the pill. It feels strange after having been off it for so long. Then heading back to the hospital again. Noah had quite a settled night apparently but he's still being sick and he's now got a little eye infection too. I want to see what the drs are going to do about the sickness this morning and also find out if they'll even let him come home while he's still taking the medicine in his food.


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Not a good one. Was awake til half 3. Had tightenings from about 9 regularly til then. They weren't uncomfortable but I bloody was. Can't go back to sleep now as I have the mw at 11. God knows how I'm going to get her a clear sample through all this gunk. Ugh.

Glad the paracetamop helped a bit Madcat. Hope you get good news about Noah today Gilz.


----------



## madcatwoman

good luck with the Midwife today peanut. Im waiting for a phone call so i know what time im being seen today. Hope we both have positive appointments anyway:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I've plenty of signs to tell her about if she starts up with anything so hopefully that'll keep her quiet!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Madcat & Peanut, Hope you both have positive mw appointments today.

Gilz, Hope they can tell you how they are dealing with Noah's sickness.

AFM, Had a really bad nights sleep. Just could not get comfy at all!

I also have a question about weight gain. How much weight did you put on when you were 30 weeks? I have only put a stone on and alot of girls on here seem to have put on around 2 stone?

Just worried that I am not gaining enough weight.

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sofie I've never been weighed during pregnancy so no idea! I thunk full term baby, placenta and water is supposed to average about 15lb but of course we also lay down lots of fat in prep for bf and of course babies are all different sizes anyway so it's all just average! Don't worry about your weight. You'll have put on what you need to. :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Good morning,
Good luck peanut and madcat with your appointments.
madcat,hope ypou at least got some sleep last night.
Gilz,hope you get some answers from the docs today.
It was full moon yest,so was half expecting someones waters to have broken in the night lol!!
Sofie,I know with my 1st I didn't put any weight on until after 20 wks and even after that it was slow,I still managed to make up for it in the last10 wks.
I think 2 stone for the whole pregnancy is good,so you're right on track.

Nothing new here.although I was sitting watching tv for an hr there,when I stood up I noticed my bump has completely dropped even further and it feels funny,numb or something.Maybe its me having bh's and not feeling them.

Gonna get stuck into housework now while the boys are behaving,my friends calling up later.


----------



## sequeena

Still nothing girls? GDR hope it happens for you today!

I too could not get comfy last night the heat by is ridiculous it's 20 degrees by me ffs.

I've actually not put on weight yet which worries me slightly. Im still in all my old clothes except for my tighter tops. Maybe I'm not eating enough.

I'm off to get my birthday meal today. Fuck it it's not like I can go out partying or anything.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Not too much of a bad night here although am damn achy today :dohh: a strong bout of pains last night but they fizzled out :dohh: I am thinking another due date baby here now :winkwink: My next MW appointment is next Wednesday but only because I fought for it the silly locum bint wanted to book me in for something like the 7th May :shock: Hello I will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overdue then and I dont have an hospital appointment yet to discuss induction :trouble: No I insisted before my due date and that bank hol weekend :thumbup:

Sequeena I am feeling the heat too :hugs: swollen fingers like pork sausages and am so warm I have all windows open and am sat here in knickers and a vest top is all :haha: help me when I have to get dressed to go out and do school run :rofl:

:hug: all round for crap nights Ladies.....the end is in sight!

Anyone heard from Loopy I note she hasnt been on since her scan yesterday :shrug:

Goodluck with your MW app Peanut and you too madcat!

As for DH hes raising a grievance against HR after speaking with the union :thumbup: He has decided should he not be given the pay after that hes declining the promotion and will revert back to his previous position because he will still get his annual pay rise and so he will only be losing the promotion pay they are trying to stitch him with of 600.00 a year (which is something like 20.00-30.00 a month after tax) if they are intent on sticking with this new ruling :thumbup: its a measly pay rise for such a big promotion hes going up one whole grade :hissy: So we will see what happens now :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Ladies just wanted to mention I have changed my mobile number (new contract with new number) I think I have texted it to those of you who have it but if anyone wants it please pm me :flower:

Also I am changing my username with admin :winkwink: It will still be MADLY am dropping the `TTC` bit because its not appropriate anymore :dohh: and of course I joined bnb when TTC :)


----------



## vbaby3

Well my effort at housework was pretty pathetic.Suddenly not feeling too well,sicky feeling in my tummy and lethargic.
Feet up for the rest of the day methinks!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Crap night for me as well! Stomach is doing my head in. I think he's pressed against it. *sigh* Ah well.


----------



## PeanutBean

Back from mw, fairly uneventful. Bp, pee and everything fine. Had down and only 2/5 palp. My iron from the 34 week appointment came back 10.1 so a little lower than 28 week. I'm not worried. Below 7 is a concern for pph. She said, with mildly irritating sort of glee, I was only just in for the homebirth as hospital policy is 10. I said nice guidelines are 8.5 and I would just say no anyway. :shrug: I did notice my haematocrit was 31% and <33% is a combining factor for pph with v low iron and my white blood count was high but no concerns there apparently. :wacko: They really do make their own rules up! Got another appointment in a week. She asked what my feelings were about a sweep I said no and added GBS as a compounding factor and she offered no further comment and the word induction did not pass her lips :thumbup:

So an ok appointment. I feel I have some sort of reprieve for a week now. Ugh the longer this goes on the less I want anything to with mws.

Just going to paste this direct into my journal too so don't feel you need to comment twice!

I hope loopy's scan was ok... I'm not on fb with her (please will someone suggest?) so have no other means of knowing how things are.


----------



## vbaby3

All sounds good peanut,fingers crosses lo is well and truly here before your appointment next wk,coz I'm sure thats when induction will be discussed.
My appointment is tomorrow


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I refuse to discuss until I am 42 weeks at which point I will agree to have a scan and see how things are. They can like it or lump it!

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow vbaby. Funny how we three are seeing our mws at exact same gestation!


----------



## vbaby3

Its 42 wks here too,so really hoping its not a decision i'll have to make,I will probably take a sweep nxt wk when i'm 40+5,but really really hoping it won't come to that.I had both boys by 40+5,but you just never know.
You must be tortured,you must feel like you're already 2 wks overdue!
In a way I'm glad I went overdue with the boys,that way my expectations weren't any different this time.
However if I am still pregnant this time nxt wk,I will start to pull my hair out!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well it's mixed. I do feel like I'm far more pregnant than I expected to be but at the sane time I always felt Byron came before he was ready and I wanted to get to 40 weeks this time, or at least start with contractions instead of waters. It's kind of confirmed that for me which in turn makes me feel a bit sad for how early Byron was with every day I stay pregnant this time iyswim. I mostly feel pretty comfortable but am having ups and downs as you can see from my posts! I'm finding that having all these practice contractions and things is a bit annoying now and just want them to get going properly. But it's lovely weather and life is ok...

Speaking of lovely weather, I need to decide whether to sleep now through the loveliest part of the day or walk the dog so it's out of the way first. I'm thinking after yesterday's walk I had lots of action so maybe better snooze just in case? I'd still be taking her in the warm afternoon. Only got 3 hours last night so I'm really tired.


----------



## madcatwoman

Well im still here with no news from my MW appointment simply because i havent seen her yet. she phoned to say she cant make it here this morning after all and would i mind going to the surgery at 4pm instead, so im going to have to hobble there later i guess. Bit annoyed, also because im seeing a different MW, still a nice lady, but i discussed my problems with the other one and came to the agreement about the sweep, now im going to have to start from scratch with this one, so i hope she doesnt let me down:shrug:

Been on the couch all morning otherwise, crazy i know as its a lovely day out, but ive just not wanted to move for obvious reasons. I will have a sit out for a bit now im up though.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw,I see what you're saying about byron coming too early,I have to say I do like to cook my babies for 40wks minimum lol!!
I suppose thats another thing I haven't had to contend with,the contractions,is this it,isn't this it???
That would well and truly do my head in!Because I've never even experienced bh's really,when my labours started there was no doubt that thats what they were,so I haven't had to deal with false alarms,or getting my hopes up for nothing.
I really really hope your lo comes soon.x

Madcat,shit about the mw,I thought you'd be done by now!!
Hope this other one does the sweep for you as promised.x


----------



## madcatwoman

I hope so, i dont really want to have to sit there being insistant but i will if i have to, failing that i will phone my other MW after the appointment and ask her to see me 'sometime' tomorrow, whether it be here at home, the local hospital, where ever she is.


----------



## molly85

hey girls,
apologies my bed was very comfy. would seem ido actuallyneed to move to get comfy.

hope loopy is ok i don't have her facebook either


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower: 

This weather is lovely isnt it. It's so frustrating I should be out a lovely walk with my boy in the pram and the dog rather than shuttling around to the hospital. I so hope this isn't all the nice weather we're going to get this year, life in scotland is like that sometimes :haha:

Noah is doing ok today they've now changed him up to alternate bottle and tube feeds so hopefully he'll do ok with that. I fed him at 12 and he was wide awake and very alert so it only took him 7 minutes to take him 40mls :dance: We are taking teeny steps but the appear to be forward steps. Only bad thing to be discussed today was that they won't want to let him home while he's on the medication to thicken his milk. So once he's demand feeding they'll want to wean him off that. That adds another few days to his stay again. 

Peanut I'm glad the mw went ok and the I word wasn't mentioned :hugs:

Madly think your hubby is completely right in appealing with HR, hope it works out that he keeps the promotion with the appropriate salary raise :thumbup:

Vbaby the housework will be there tomorrow or the next day you feel like it so get some rest hon while you can :hugs:

Madcat hope the other mw is up to speed on what was agreed with your own mw. It's really frustrating when you need to make your case for something again :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anything! Oh oh oh also I dont have Loopy's number or Facebook to contact her I do hope she's ok!!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,thats a shame it'll add a few days to Noahs stay in hospital,but yay for him taking his bottle so well for you.He's getting there slowly but surely.x


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Vbaby we are taking small steps which is good :dance: I still haven't heard from the counsellor at the hospital. I really hope I get a chance to speak to her before Noah comes home as I think I'll have too much on my plate trying to be a mum by that point to bother dealing with my emotions.


----------



## madcatwoman

Its been a long ole day........:nope::sleep::shrug::sad1:](*,)


----------



## gilz82

You are in the home straight now Madcat, less than an hour to go til mw time. Think positive thoughts :hugs: :friends:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> You are in the home straight now Madcat, less than an hour to go til mw time. Think positive thoughts :hugs: :friends:

i was up with DH at 6.30, on the couch at 7, slept/watch tele all morning, dissapointed by the MW call at 10am, had lunch at 12, been sat out in the garden but got too hot, so im just waiting, and god it better be worth it!:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure it will hon, given your mobility issues they will need to at least make a plan of attack for you ie induction etc if the sweep doesn't work. Maternal immobility is supposed to be taken really seriously according to my community mw.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Funny how we three are seeing our mws at exact same gestation!

Make that 4 of us :rofl: my next MW appointment is at 39+5wks too :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so my whole post deleted itself TWICE ugh :hissy: what is going on?????


----------



## gilz82

I hate it when that happens Madly, I get it quite often on my phone.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

It did it FOUR times :shock: so I gave up :dohh: I obviously wasnt meant to post!


----------



## PeanutBean

So glad the stupid Tasha pregnancy stuff is out in neighbours. Had a sleep and walked the dog. Feel bit odd now. :wacko:

Thanks for the update on Noah Gilz. I hope the new feeding pattern works and he can come off his medicine soon. Rubbish you've not seen the counsellor yet. Did you get your tum checked out?


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah I did yesterday Peanut. The mw says that it's my internal stiches pulling together. Apparently they cut in your bikini line but the muscles and other tissue are cut above that height hence the pain near my belly button. It would have been nice if someone had explained that after the section.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so bnb has taken a dislike to me and keeps throwing me off :dohh:

Gilz hon its great news about little Noah :) hes getting there imo it wont be long before he can come home :thumbup:

Glad you got a nap in Peanut :hugs:

Well I got a taxi home from school run :dohh: its only 1.50 more than bus fares so it was 1.50 well spent am now putting up my feet all changed and my washing is on the line....stuffing my face with pringles nom nom!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat hope the mw has been helpful :hugs: will you be the first :winkwink: I was saying to peanut earlier I think once one of us goes into labour the floodgates will open and we all will :rofl: shit though to be messed around :growlmad:

Peanut I commented in your Journal about your MW appointment :thumbup:

vbaby hope you had a lovely rest putting your feet up and leaving the cleaning :)

It quiet on here today...where is everyone :shrug: enjoying the warm weather no doubt :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

I'm not enjoying the weather Madly I'm ironing :dohh: I really hate ironing!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm never doing my ironing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh we dont iron either :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

I'm only doing it because it was literally spilling out of the cupboard. I'd rather get it out of the way now than attempt to do it when Noah comes home.


----------



## PeanutBean

God I suddenly feel so hugely sick. :sick: Came upstairs as my guts felt a little dicky, all fine but then started retching. Feel sort of hot and odd. I've even clipped all my hair back just in case. Haven't been sick since my last week of work. Haven't felt hungry but ate some crisps just now to see if that would take the edge off it but I think it's just getting worse. If it's going to be a labour thing I hope it hurries up and passes or I vomit, anything to not feel like this! :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut hon I hope the nausea passes and the crisps help settle your tummy :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

OK, bad guts after all which with luck will be the cause of the nausea too. God how long is it possible to have sodding clearouts for anyway?! It's been like two weeks of it and a full week of serious many times a day. I don't believe I can even be eating that much food! I was planning on making a nice tea but so much for that. Feel less hot now. Got a bit of a headache too. Did I have one that day I felt awful and weird all day and couldn't go to aquanatal? If not I don't remember when I last had one. Ugh. I just hate all this weird up and down feeling. Most of the time I feel just relaxed and nice and fairly comfortable. Moan moan moan....


----------



## gilz82

Moan away hon that what we are here for :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Where is everyone this evening I wonder? Seems to be just you and me! I feel odd still but a bit less sick. Had a bit BH. DH looked pointedly at my tum when he arrived home and found me looking so green! :lol: Seriously two weeks of wondering if this it on an almost daily basis, this is getting old!

When does your OH get back?


----------



## vbaby3

no sign of madcat yet?
Sorry you're feeling crappy again peanut,this baby really is teasing you at this stage!
Come on baby peanut,give your mam a break!!!!

Well I am in the worst form,dh has just informed me that he has to work in roscommon for the nxt few days,its about 3 and a half hrs away.
I know its not his fault,but I've nobody else to take it out on.
He keeps saying don't worry,I'll come as soon as anything happens.He's forgetting how quick oran came,plus in the meantime do I have to labour whilst looking after a 2 yr old and a 4yr old,whilst constantly ringing him hoping he gets back in time!
Not really a nice relaxing start to a labour is it!!
Rant over,just hope this little madam starts things in the night and then I won't have to stress at all!


----------



## gilz82

He should be home on thursday night and then off for Easter. 

Hopefully by the end of this week we should have a better idea of where Noah is in regards to getting home, so hopefully he shouldn't be back at work for long next week before he take paternity leave. 

The neonatal unit want you to come in overnight before you come home with your baby, I don't know if he'll manage to be home for that because they don't give you much notice. 

Are you still having contractions at all Peanut or is it just all BH?

Oh Vbaby hopefully your little girl won't put in an appearance while your DH isn't there.


----------



## sequeena

I just got back from Neath and I'm fooked. Vbaby that sucks about your oh what awful timing! Peanut I hope this is labour for you! Any sign of loopy?

Well I picked up 2 mothercare sleepsuits, 1 mamas and papas sleepsuit, a Disney store mickey vest and sleepsuit and a Disney baby jumper for £3.50 am very happy with myself! All are in excellent condition. I wish I'd bought more now.

Been losing my rag with a few of the locals today, think that means I need a lie down.


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor vbaby! Have you got childcare sorted? Sounds like you need a backup plan but fingers crossed she'll start in the night. I think most do, did you with your other two?

That'll be good when he's back gilz. Does he get all the bank holidays off?

Well last night I would say BH as they weren't at all painful, but then they were regular and very strong in being tight so I dunno :shrug: I suppose there's an argument all BH are contractions really and some lucky women don't have pain with contractions at all!

Starting to feel hungry now which is a good sign this is all passing now. :thumbup:

I'm on the laptop on my bed with Byron on one knee watching 101 Dalmations or "the music one" as it's also sometimes known.


----------



## gilz82

Glad you are feeling better Peanut, how's Byron been today? 

Has no-one at all heard from Loopy? I know she used to disappear but she's been on much more regularly since she started her maternity leave. More than a little worried now. 

Glad you got some bargains Sequeena :thumbup:

I had to take the pain of buying some mothercare premature baby sleepsuits and vests. Basically because asdas smallest size was still way to big on Noah. Although I grudge how expensive they were in mothercare the sleepsuits do have the best thing ever. In built mitts!! You just roll the ends of the arms over and viola mitts and sleepsuits in one. Totally fantastic because even the premature mitts are massive on Noahs hands so they just fall off and right now no mitts means he pulls his feeding tube out :grr:


----------



## vbaby3

No,both mine started in the afternoon,but by the time I needed to get to hospital it was night time.
My babysitter is my mam who is an hr and a half away!!
My friends who are living closeby are all on standby should I need them,but really don't need the stress of this to be honest.Plus my kids aren't used to being left with anyone else,apart from my mam,especially oran.
I will just have to hope for the best!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yes Mothercare and Next both do suits with roll over hands. Asda newborn is the biggest brand I've had, maybe try some other newborn too? Next is smaller and Pumpkin Patch smaller still (though not cheap!).

I'm worried about loopy too. It was just a position scan wasn't it?

Byron's been at nursery today. I actually saw him on my way to the MW, he was coming home from the park. I shoukdn't have let him see me though as he got very upset when I said hello. But apparently back at nursery he slept ages then cheered up.


----------



## madcatwoman

Im back.
But not in the best state of mind.
I was at the docs for 2 hours, 1 hour waiting and 1hour with the MW(S).

1st MW wouldnt do the sweep due to strep B. the last MW i saw said Strep B wasnt an issue. Both of them came to see me in the end and agreed it was an issue(slight change of mind there then:shrug:). They phoned the labour ward and were confirmed they couldnt do a sweep(ever).

After another day/night of immobility i have to confess i spent the entire hour in tears there. I told them id like an induction because i cant carry on for another week, let alone a possible 2.5 weeks. They repeatedly told me i wouldnt be given one. I then said if i had the money id go private and have a section (they said i wouldnt be given one even if i did that).
Went round in circles for ages.
Strange thing was, i had my BP taken and one of them said "I bet you wish this was sky high so something would be done?"........ so...if my BP was through the roof they would induce, but because im in pain day and night and stuck on a sofa its not a good enough reason.

I didnt challenge the things said to me which didnt add up, i just sat there and cried like a silly girl, and im mad about that now.
Dh is angry and fed up with my state of being, we except the sweep thing&strep B, but not the induction. He says i should "insist on one", but how? and to whom?.

The MW's aknowledge theres no plan of action should i go over due by 2.5 weeks, and one wil have to be made, i can only assume this would mean an induction in the end, i cant understand why i cant have one sooner rather than later?.

ONe of them is phoning me tomorrow, shes talking to someone else about me, but as far as i can see, nothing will be done from what ive been told today.

The good news is, after an hours worth there, and half an hour with DH, im all cried out now, no more tears left for today (at least).


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Madcat. I did think the GBS would be an issue, though my MW still asked me how I would feel about one today. :wacko: Internals are generally not recommended and as antibiotics are not a fail safe it makes sense not to increase the risks. I'm sorry that's left you feeling so disappointed.

Hospital policy for induction varies but isn't usually offered before 40+10 because until 42 weeks you're not really overdue. The reason it's not offered before then is because of the risks of a complicated labour due to you/the baby not being ready (which can ultimately lead to section) and because of the risks of the baby showing prematurity complications. It's offered when there's an indication of pre-eclampsia or other complications because in those cirucmstances the risks of leaving the pregnancy to continue are considered to be higher than those of induction.

I know it sucks but these decisions are made to be in the best interest of the baby. I remember how much pain I was in with Byron. I had weeks where I couldn't sleep ever, not sitting, not lying in any way, not on the sofa bed or settee or anywhere. I do know how hard it is, I really do, and I'm sorry for anyone having to go through it. Did they mention any painkillers you can take to try and alleviate things a bit? I was on anti-sickness meds at the end too, for all the good they did.

It really is only a matter of days for us all now. Every day of misery is a day less of misery to be endured before your gorgeous boy arrives. Only 5% of babies go to 42 weeks so every day increases the odds that your baby is imminent too.

I hope having a cry helped. I know I would cry and cry and cry and then I felt better for a day or so then it would start again. But time continues to pass as you battle against yourself and it's so very nearly mummy time!


----------



## gilz82

I've got some tesco tiny baby stuff but it's still for 6lbs so it drowns Noah at the moment. Thankfully he'll grow into it soon, but at the moment he's not even filling mothercare premature up to 5lb clothes. 

Madcat huge huge :hugs: I really don't know what to say.


----------



## molly85

Damn Madcat so sorry. itwould probably hurt like hell to have a sweep but I know your pain. Though am easing up but we thinkwe know why. there is something hard under my ribs and don't think its a bum.

Come on Noah you star,the way the nicu change their mind he could be home tomorrow gilz, they confuse teh hell outta me.

Eugh Vbaby hour and ahalf away nightmare, matts commute is over half an hour and that worrys us if i develope a pain threshold. 

Matt has gone bonkers I should not take him shopping. I went to look at sleep/feeding bras formy hospital bag and he said get apack that was fair enough but then i looked at the [rice of pumps with him. the tommee tippee was reduced to £46 and he insisted on buying it!!!! crazy man I have explained to him about taking it back etc but he was insistant so if I end up using bottle pleasecan some one instruct me on how to use ebay????? He goes nuts when taken shopping sayas he hates it then spends a bomb. he got 24 eggs for his family!!!!!there are % in the house hold and happily spent £30 on trousers for him and another £15 on abbys bits!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm here! :wave: I've been down at Victim Support doing some volunteer work. It keeps me busy and my mind active. :) Baby is pushing up and def getting bigger. My stomach has been hurting quite a bit lately. Off to the consultant tomorrow! Got another scan to see how LO has been doing. I think he's running out of room in there! Someone asked me again where I was hiding the baby and told me I look very "neat." LOL, seems pregnancy suits me :lol:

Glitz! I'm glad to hear your LO took the feed quickly! Small steps and he'll soon be home :).

PB and Madcat! Gotta get those babies out! Must seem like time keeps dragging! :hugs:

:hugs: to all anyways and sorry for the aches and pains and moans. I said to DH "You have NO idea what this is like" and the cheeky sod said "I don't want to know what it's like" :haha: Silly men!


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Molly. Did you get an electric one then?

Don't assume it's a head. Really knees and things can feel totally massive! I kept being anxious that this giant rolling hard thing was actually LO turning breech but she's head down and engaged. I think knees are one of the hardest things on a baby!


----------



## molly85

i'm not worrying if it be that way i get a lovely planned section yay if not helloooo pool. It's damn going to hurt either way lol.

yup as i plan to pump alot if it works ok so matt can feed her to and if I need to go back to work early.damn i have just tried these bra things and they don't feel tight enough underneath great. tehy are a size 18 and i can only imagine my ribcahe will instantly go back down when there is a bit mor space in there. I think they should do a swap. I triend the pump on my hand feels ok. properscary concept that i have such a grown up toy, bit like getting my car or possibly buying a vibrater but less fun. now i need tofigure out how i store tehmilk as the pots look tiny. I know you can get bags would it be ok to pour hilk from bottle in to bags????


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Absolutely knackered. The people that took our other dog have now come back and said we need to split the vet bill because she took him to the vet about his leg and I guess the vet needs to talk to us as well? :saywhat: I don't know what's going on anymore. I've left it to DH.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly with my new hand pump I got a couple of little pots and a bottle and already have a few bottles for which I have finally been able to get storage lids. At first the baby drinks next to nothing. People talked about using ice cube trays but I found the milk was skanky in them. So assuming the pump works the same as mine, attach to a bottle with the little cup inside, the add the lid and store that way. You won't want to use a teat for a few weeks to prevent nipple confusion. As the baby takes more just pump straight into the small bottles and add a lid and freeze. I never got more than about 4oz expressing so didn't need the bigger bottles for ebm.


----------



## molly85

i was looking at these bags you can get, woundering if i could poor straight in. I got the pots to. they look exspensive to get lots of. i wanted to get anice little supply going. we won't be trying bottle til 4 weeks at the least. which is pretty much when matt will be back at work so he can do tea time feed before work and maybe breakfast so might pump then give him bottle or something. Cannot believe he insisted on getting it daft sod. this pump has differentsetting like the swng but was so much cheeper so fingers crossed it is alright. ice cube trays aren't sterile and i have read teh milk splits so needs a damn good shake.
The bottles i have are just simple tesco ones and don't want to get exspensive ones if ahe is happy with them

Hope our boob talking isn't making teh FF girls feel bad, or anything I am open minded and have formula on stand by with my bottles lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well trays can be sterilised and kept in a bag but boob milk isn't sterile anyway. The sterilising is to stop growth but freezing does that too so it's not a huge concern. The likelihood is that you will express as you go if you do a lot of ebm feeds so you probably won't even want to bother freezing. It's 24hrs in the fridge and 1 month in the freezer. If you're not pumping straight into the tt bottles but transferring anyway the sterility really won't matter.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies 

Molly I am using bags, I found them really easy to do and always had a couple in the freezer just in case. I found bottles are to expensive so only stored in a bottle if
I was going to use that day. And then kept in the fridge. Make sure you date everything and try and use the oldest milk first. 

Madcat :hugs: I know what it's like I was so bad with James. I hope this doesn't sound condescending, but afterwards my pain really did go away really fast and I wad pleased that I put up with it for the health of my LO. One of my friends got induced due to bad SPD and she ended up in labour for 5 days, which escalated in an emergency section, then her LO had jaundice. Basically she just wasn't ready to come out. Please just try and think everyday that it's not forever because it really isn't! I wish I had realised that a bit more. 

Gilz great progress on the bottles :thumbup: It sounds like he's on the right track xx


----------



## gilz82

Anyone heard from Loopy yet?


----------



## molly85

I thought freezer was 6 months girls? hence my stock piling. if thats the case sterility peanut maybe ni could use standard icecube bags in a tupperware box in the freezer???? oh dear claire is it ok to poor from bottle to bag etc


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Nothing exciting happening over here really.

Just had a lovely shower but as soon as I got out of the shower I got bloody cramp right in my groin! :dohh: I nearly fell head first into the bloody toilet!:haha:

Can anyone remember what happened at their 31 week mw appointment?

Is it just urine,bp,measuring bump?

Have we still not heard from Loopy?

:flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

:wave: ladies....

sorry not been on since scan day. Got admitted straight from clinic with high blood pressure and just got out now. Unfortunately dont have a phone with internet access so couldnt update and dont have anyones number.

LO is fine, still breech so there was a little chat re turning him (ECV) at 37 weeks.

Admission was based on BP which was really high. Had felt quite unwell in the morning so was likely related. Anyway spent over 24 hours going round in circles and getting nowhere. 

The doctors go...any diarrhoea - check .swelling - check. epigastic pain - check. headaches - check. oh well, they are are just part of pregnancy arent they. and its been warm. Yeah - I know that! If you arent interested - dont &%£" ask me then????!!

They gave me figures for BP that they didnt want it to go over, then when it did they just get checking it till they had a couple of numbers they liked.
Got left with a machine pumping up every ten mins then didnt bother to read the results. I recorded them all and evently after 1.5 hrs rang and said - ahheemm - how many do you want?? She came back and said 'oh its ok you can go home anyway :dohh:

Got to go back tomorrow for more of the same. Yes its high, but we will take a few hundred readings and then send you home anyway.

Dont get me wrong, I dont want to be treated uncessarily. But either its a problem, or it isnt. If they arent going to let me in the pool, I want it to be because they are treating it and they dont feel its safe. 

Its the changing goal posts and everyone saying something different that pissed me off. They mws were actually really lovely and were nice when I cried when I came back buzzing and positive from my waterbirth parent class (which was luckily in same building so I just nipped down and attended) only to find BP was through the roof on my return.

Saw a nice anaesthetic consultant who reassured me that I can have same pain relief options as if I hadnt had disc surgery . So I can now go with the flow and see what will be.

So - upshot- in tomorrow for more BPs on day unit. Consultant appoint 9.5.11. ECV at 37 weeks if no flip from LO. Section at 39 weeks if he cant be turned/

Thanks for thinking of me ladies, it means alot.

sorry Madcat for your suffering - I can truely empathise with the crippling sciatica pain and I wasnt even pregnant.

Gilz - baby steps are good, glad he is making slow and steady progress and you have some answers re your pains.

Hugs to all :hugs:

Glad scan was ok Sequeena and happy birthday!!!:kiss::cake:

and Sofie - am with you on those nasty blood thinning injections!!! YEOWWWWW it hurt!


----------



## loopylollipop

And disappointed no new baby news!!!

Whats a girl to do!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww Loopy sorry you have had such a shit time.

Yeah the blood thinners are a shit they really sting.

Meh, My back is really hurting today seems like nothing will stop the bloody pain!


----------



## molly85

dang not a good day loopy, pm one of us your number so we don't worry. one of us could have passed a baby. i really should come do these blood thinners i was known as the clexane nurse and man i got good did all on teh tummy and no one ever complained


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Loopy glad you ok hon, sorry they kept you in tho. They do seem to be really indecisive about your BP don't they! I hope it does settle so you still get to have your water birth :hugs: If they offer you the ECV procedure are you going to have it done? 

Hope everyone else is well. 

I'm shattered, I'm not sleeping well at all. Think its a combination of my OH being away again and Noah not being here. Just getting up, showered and then back to the hospital. 

Anyone had any baby progress over night?


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone,
Madcat:hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry nobody could help you.Can't believe that stupid mw last wk told you she would do a sweep when she couldn't,getting your hopes up like that.As peanut said maybe speak to somebody about stronger pain relief to get you through the last few days.I know you're so miserable,I really hope baby b gets his arse in gear soon.xxx

Loopy,Know how you feel with the high bp,its such a pain in the arse.Having to go in to be constantly monitored.I felt like I lived in the hospital come the end with shay.Do pm your mobile no to a couple of us so we can stay in touch of it happens again.x

Gilz,enjoy your time with Noah.x

Nothing new here,just gonna get a shower now,my mam is on her way up to babysit while I go for my appointment.Just wanted to check in before to see if there was any news in the night.
We surely can't go too much longer without some news from 1 of us!!!


----------



## gilz82

Hope your appointment goes well Vbaby :hugs:

I need to ask a stupid question, when you are trying to establish a bedtime routine ie bath, bottle, bed, the bed part means the crib in our room doesn't it, not the moses basket we'll have in our living room. 

If that's the case and say Noah is in his crib upstairs for 8pm how do I manage to go to bed a couple of hours later without waking him up? 

I do apologise if this is the stupidest question ever but it just popped into my head.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,
:hugs:sofie, you really dont sound too grand hun.

I finally managed to doze off at 5am for an hour on the couch this morning.

Vbaby, the MWs did suggest stronger painkillers but i turned them down, i know, im probably no longer helping myself, but i feel a bit like gilz did about hers, and im just not happy taking anything stronger(silly me i know).

Pretty washed out after yesterday, but in a way giving up expecting any help getting this baby out now, i dont have any expectations, im just going to carry on the best i know how.

I really need to get a few things in asda today, so i'll top up on paracetamol later, that'll be my day trip for the day lol.

not a stupid question gilz, as im not going to answer it!, cos i have a more stupid question. Why do we have the baby sleep with us (in basket/crib) in our bedrooms for the 1st few weeks?.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Well I had a shocking night's sleep my back and right leg were really hurting last night and DH decided to contribute to my crap nights sleep by taking all the quilt and leaving his alarms on for ages! 

I had to kick him to wake him up to turn the frigging things off!

I think I am going to go back to sleep for a couple of hours and see how I feel but it's more than likely I will be in bed all day today.

Madcat - I think it's supposed to reduce SIDS, be handy for the mother especially if you have a c-section and you can hear them better and probably good for bonding aswell.


----------



## madcatwoman

I did wonder if it was more for peace of mind sofie.
sorry to hear youre in so much pain, sounds like we're in good as shape as each other. I dont spend long in bed anymore hun, i go to the couch.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madcat,you poor thing.the end is in sight so hang in there.x

Yeht they say to keep baby with you for the 1st 6 months,We didn't.I couldn't sleep properly when baby was sleeping in with us,everytime he moved or breathed heavily I was jumping up to check him.
I wasn't so bad with oran,a bit more relaxed,but I think most girls are like that with their 1st.
We put them out to their own room at about 10/12 wks.I had a monitor on,plus the hall space between our room and the nursery is tiny so if both doors were open you could hear everything even without the monitor!
As far as having baby in your room,probably in the beginning you'll just go to bed when he's going to bed,coz you'll be wrecked!
Once he's going a bit earlier than you just make sure you've done everything you need to in the room.I'd put my bedside lamp on and leave it on when I put baby up so I wouldn't have to turn lights on and stuff.We literally just crept in!!
Don't worry gilz,once you get Noah home you'll get your own routine and way of doing things.But ask away,nothing is a silly question,we were all clueless before we had our 1st!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

If my couch was comfy enough I would just chill out on there but unfortunatley its not as comfy as my bed :dohh:

Feeling rather sick at the moment and Jake seems to be lying on my pelvis yet again! 

It seems to be getting harder to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy being in this much pain with my SPD even support bands aren't doing much for it anymore....Just seems to be baths that help.

Then again when I have had my bath my back starts hurting again when I try and get out of the bloody thing....Can't seem to win! :dohh:

Off for a nap, hopefully I will get some bloody sleep. Will pop back later


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

So glad you popped in Loopy you were getting me worried too :kiss: Sorry to hear they got you too (the hospital I mean!) once they get you they dont seem to want to let you go :wacko: I hope they sort out your bp issues so you can have the birth you want :hugs:

Madcat am sorry to hear your MW visit was a complete waste of time :hugs:....the end is nigh I reckon we only need one of us to open the floodgates :rofl:

Happy Birthday Sequeena :cake:

Sorry for crap nights Ladies :hug:

Goodluck with your appointment vbaby imo you will be the 1st to pop :winkwink: crap about your your dh fxed you go during the night this time which is what I am hoping for too :) I went at 1pm in the aft with Oliver :dohh:

Did I forget anything :flower: sorry if I did!


Well no news here a bit of a restless crap night mainly because of the heat and nasty pains and cramps :( taken painkillers this morning and half way ready to go out for a bit of retail therapy :happydance: Going to hospital with my mum this aft so I may not be around much today ..... if anything changes ie my little man decides to put in an appearance :winkwink: I will update one of you lovely ladies :)

Have a lovely day everyone :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

I think Vbaby will start things off for us too. (im just praying im not the last!).

I know what you mean about the heat madly, ive started to wonder how it will be if its this warm in labour:shrug:, i was feeling a bit hot and faint just sat in the waiting room at the docs yesterday!. I love this weather, i really do but not for this sort of thing!!.

Ive just done an email to friends and family, thanking them for their kind wishes but explaining although the due date is April 21st this is only an estimation which could over run into a further two weeks, that as soon as we have news we will let them know. The questions we get are getting out of hand, and texts, we went to bed at 10.30 last night, Dh's phone went at 10.50, his mate wishing us luck for thursday as if baby b had booked a space in the diary or something (his wife only ever has sections you see as she says she doesnt want to go through with labour!!!!, not a medical reason i might add, so i think an EDD is a new concept or something).

Urgh, im going to have a bath this morning, i dont usually, not in the mornings, but i feel like im rotting or something:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

:shrug:wheres peanut this morning??:shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat I'm wondering the same, very unlike her not to be on yet! Although I'm sure she would have updated us if there was anything wrong?

So glad everything is ok Loopy, does sound like you are having a nightmare though! This is your second isnt it? Doesnt that make a difference? My MW isnt worried about my position at all?

madcat you feeling ok today? I know how depressed I felt those last few days :hugs: great idea on the email, its sooo frustrating isnt it when everyone keeps asking! DDs are silly anyway as most people go over anyway!!

Madly hope your ok as well

Happy birthday Sequeena!


----------



## gilz82

I've text Peanut to see if she's ok. Not got a reply yet, I can't remember if she's got aquanatal or anything on a Wednesday. I hope she's ok. 

Noah has put on 2oz so he's up to just under 5lb 2oz now! Again the drs wanted it to be more but it's good that he's put any on. He's still being sick with his tube feeds but the alternate bottle and then tube feeds yesterday must have taken too much out of him as he didn't manage his bottle at 12pm or 6am. Took a bottle well for me at 9am so think they are going to go back to one bottle feed and then two tube feeds to help him rest more. 

Sorry you had another crappy night Madcat :hugs: you too SofieKirsten :hugs:

And happy birthday Sequeena :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay on the weight gain Gilz! Thats great news! Cant believe there changing things again, seems like they never give anything a chance to work!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Happy Birthday to Sequeena!!!!

Back to hospital for us today....I'm hoping to pop in and see a friend from here that's just had an operation (Bittersweet). Fingers crossed LO is doing well! I've had a bit of a racing heart the past couple of days so I'm going to ask about that and try and hammer out a birth plan for the c-section. Have a good day everyone!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Morning ladies thanks for all the birthday messages. I am grumpy as I just got woken up by my mother ringing to sqwak the happy birthday song at me and I've not had much sleep due to the heat and my neighbours dogs barking at shit o clock.

Peanut you'd best be in labour! 

Loopy glad you're ok hun xx

Hugs to all x


----------



## madcatwoman

Happy birthday sequeena:winkwink:

Gilz, fab news about Noahs weight gain!:thumbup:

Pink claire, ive just lost all expectation of any help now, i'll just have to cope.
I tried to get out the house this morning, just a trip to asda for a handful of things, i just wanted to go out, or my mind did anyway.
As soon as i got there it immeadiately felt like a bad idea though, i dont know what it was, whether it was the pain, the heat, or just pregnancy, but i didnt spend more than a few mins in there as i kept feeling really odd, a bit faint, bit under the weather, my bump felt odd, really not good at all. Got back to the car and drove home, i dont think i'll be doing that again as i really didnt feel right at all.:shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Madcat - That sounds like your sub-consious mind telling you you can't go out because you maybe in labour soon! I really hope it is anyway :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies . . it is official, it is too hot for me outside :( 

went for a walk yesterday, got 3 or 4minutes down the road and was so close to fainting that i ran to the nearest tree and sat in the shade on the floor for half an hour too scared to get up again :( i knew this was a possibility because once i got to this stage with leo i couldnt even stand next to a boiling kettle without getting dizzy but ah it looks so nice outside! 

ah peanut is normally an early bird on here! fingers crossed for her that she is in labour!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, I hope Peanut is ok! :) Off to the doctor I go! Update when I get back! :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good luck ozzie! 

off for a cooling shower! xkx


----------



## molly85

afternoon girls. Eekkk no peanut so I text her to.

dreadful night hot sweat and painful. so much bump pain when half asleep thought I was going to beet you more advanced girls. thnakfully not. still trying to figure abby outt but she is a mystery.

we are on gardening today so i will just shuffle about in the garden

My feet are huge.#

Happy birthday sequeena


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooh I never noticed no Peanut this morning :dohh: she does have aquanatal on wednesday although she wasnt sure if she would make it or not :shrug: maybe we will have our 2nd grad baby...peanut did you open those floodgates cause myself, madcat and vbaby are charging your way :rofl:

Great news about Noahs feeding Gilz just my opinion but might they remove the tube seen as it makes him sick if hes fed through it and hes keeping milk down by bottle and gaining weight :shrug: makes sense imo :wacko:

madcat am with you on the weird `cant shop nomore feeling` :cry: went into Leeds omg a few shops later was whacked out and got bus home could walk no more :dohh: I switched Olivers shoes and picked up my niece a little easter gift from M&S and also bought Charlie a suit from there I so wanted to buy for him and then popped to superdrug to stock up on a few bits and bobs grabbed lunch and headed home. Need to go to tescos but decided to head straight home. Wonder if our bodies are saying `rest you need the energy for later` :winkwink:

Sorry your mam woke you sequenna :hugs:

madcat am fed up of the texts too and the phone calls ugh!.............no I havent had my baby but you will know when I do :hissy: oh and a few more stares in Leeds am all geared up to say to the next person who is rude enough to stare at me `its not real you know I strap in on each morning before I leave the house` :rofl: wonder if some daft idiot will say `really?`

Well am waiting on my mam coming down she has an hospital appointment at 3pm for steroid injections in both knees I`m accompanying her cause my dad,mam,sister,niece,aunt and uncle fly out to my parents house in Spain tomorrow for two weeks and my dad and sister are busy wrapping up work before they go...she was going on her own so I offered to accompany :thumbup: wondering if she will drop me by tescos mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?

Goodluck Ozzie


----------



## madcatwoman

I hope your theory is right sofie:shrug:

nomore- glad im not the only one feeling faint from time to time, our hospital is boiling and im wondering if i did go into labour soon how id cope, i dont want to be passing out all the time!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Madcat - DH bought me a battery powerd fan that he will hold near me when I go into labour....Maybe you could get one of those to help you out abit?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please could one of you lovely Ladies text me and let me know Peanuts ok if she should log on :thumbup: I dont have her number to text and will be out for most of the afternoon now :flower: Thank You XxX


----------



## pinkclaire

I've been feeling faint as well. My midwife said my blood pressure was low today, and that was probably why. I'm so glad I'm not heavily pregnant through the whole summer, I would go crazy!

I did a bit of pottering round town yesterday and I really felt it! I'm going to have a nap soon!

Good luck at the doctors Ozzie.

I really hope everything is ok with Peanut this really isnt like her at all?


----------



## pinkclaire

Sofiekirsten said:


> Madcat - DH bought me a battery powerd fan that he will hold near me when I go into labour....Maybe you could get one of those to help you out abit?


Oh yes this is what I was going to say! This is the thing I highly recommend! Also if you have a spray bottle of some sort take that and fill it up with water to spray on yourself! 

Oh and tell your OH to take a jumper, I had all the windows open, a fan next to me and cold water on my head and still felt hot! My DH and MW were freezing :haha: although it was Feb and I have to say I didnt care one bit!


----------



## molly85

whoops heard from peanut she has a migraine but no baby wahhhhhhh


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:dohh: I really thought Peanut was in labour!

Ahhh well hope the migrane passes Peanut!

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Claire the amount of changes the neonatal make do bug me. It means from one day to the next I don't know whats happening :dohh:

Madly they are insistent that they can't take the tube out because he's too tired to bottle feed all the time. I do sort of agree with that given that at 9am this morning it too him 10mins to take his bottle, but at 9pm last night it took him nearly 30 minutes to take the same size bottle because he was so tired. 

Ahhhh it's all so complicated :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

ive asked Dh to bring me home a battery fan when he see's one next at one of his petrol stations!:thumbup:

Anyone let Madly know about peanut?...


----------



## gilz82

I text Madly. Sorry if anyone else has done as well.


----------



## sequeena

Poor peanut :(


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Sweet ladies :hugs: Sorry to disappoint though for a while there I thought labour was imminent too! I've never prayed so hard to NOT go into labour as this morning! So you know I felt all odd at teatime last night, well I developed a headache and by bedtime knew it was a migraine. I get them normally but much less in pregnancy but when I do get them in pregnancy I nearly die. Had two with Byron, one a couple of days before labour...;). So awful night of not much sleep and mad dreams when I did and endless pain. In a total state this morning. Byron started poking my face so I pushed him to the other side of the bed then he (accidentally) booted me hard in the stomach and the baby booted back and it bloody hurt so I kicked him out to find DH and we both cried a lot. I've not seen him since then. :( Had a big nosebleed and just managed to eat some toast but felt hideous. DH took everything in hand, arranged to go to work late, booked Byron into nursery this afternoon, walked the dog, prepared everything for my mum who I rang and asked to come asap. Then I was ill (guts) then had a giant contraction plus baby kicking which made me retch and after a little time sobbing on the bathroom floor I finally threw up. DH went off to work and I just lay dying in bed til nearly 1pm when I realised I absolutely had to eat. Chatted with my mum for a while and at long last the pain in my head began to subside. I've now eaten a little. Need to shower, I feel disgusting. Very much wondering if these migraines are actually my own awful sign of impending labour!

Anyway. Sorry to excite so much anticipation. I reckon I'll be on here for a while during labour when it does start so you ladies will know!


----------



## madcatwoman

so sorry to hear how awful you have been feeling peanut, sounds like you have had a terrible day/night, with not just the migraine but everything else too:shrug:

I knew something wasnt right when i didnt see a post from you this morning.

Im not feeling right either today, dont know if its just the pains or the warm weather though, plus my bowels are on overtime too:blush: (not the squits though!).


----------



## sequeena

Sorry youve been so unwell peanut but the good news is if you had this before Byron then maybe it'll be the same this time x x x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm back! 64bpm :happydance: They are saying that they will probably section me on or around June 18th if things continue to be stable :happydance: My DH will probably be a daddy for Father's Day :)

PB! I'm glad you're ok :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

To you ladies...

Glad you're back loopy but sorry you've had a shit time. :( It's extremely unfair to not allow you use of the pool when the reason is not sufficient to require treatment. I think you should make a big fuss! Of course that depends on lo turning, I hope that happens for you. :hugs.

:hugs: to those feeling ill or having had appointments or whatever. Sorry it's hard to remember everything. Ozzie please give my best to bittersweet.

On the room thing, research shows that babies regulate their breathing better when closer to mum hence the recommendation to room in for the first months. As with everything one has to balance guidelines with lifestyle and individual variation - for example Byron never slept once on his back til he was about 12 months! Gilz if you settle Noah in his Moses basket just carry it upstairs with you rather than worrying about the crib. I doubt you'll wake him if he is asleep in your room (they like lots of noise anyway) but agree that you'll probably go to sleep at the same time anyway. Til he was a few months old Byron went to bed about 10pm with me. With night feeds and day sleeps etc it's a while before any kind of routine really gets established and it's often more sustainable to develop the routine through what your baby is doing rather than arbitrarily deciding one and trying to impose it iyswim.

We had Byron is Moses basket or cotbed (tried everything) til 8 weeks when we coslept. He slept through from about 12 weeks til 5 months as he approached weaning. 6 months he went into his cotbed then 7 months into his own room. It wasn't til 11 months when I returned to work that he came back into our bed. As mums you'll find what works to suit all the family best. :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PB: Didn't get to see her :-( I'm guessing she's still in recovery.


----------



## vbaby3

Jeez peanut,I was catching up there trying to speed read in anticipation,really thought you'd gotten the ball rolling there!Sorry you're having another shit 1.x

Happy birthday sequeena!x
Can't remember anything else I read


----------



## vbaby3

My appointment was fine,bp and pee normal.Head is 1/5 engaged but I know that means nothing so not bothered.Measuring 38wks,but reckon its down to less fluid rather than smaller baby.
She did offer me a sweep which I declined.I will take 1 nxt wk if i'm still about.
Main reason I declined is if it did give me a show and mild pains I would instantly call dh home and stuff,as its how my other labours started and then it may turn into nothing,just everything aggravated by the sweep,so for this wk I'd rather know where I stand,if I have a bloody show I'll know its a genuine 1,caused by baby!
Thanks madcat and madly for the vote of confidence,I'll happily get the ball rolling if only lo would oblige!
I do have a feeling I will be having baby this wk end,just my gut feeling which of course probably will be wrong lol!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Im off my food!!:shrug::wacko:, i know, shocking!. 

baby B seems to be hyper these last 2 days too, and to be honest they big huge movements i feel now make me feel a bit:wacko:


----------



## molly85

wow my flower bed didn't know what hit it poor thing. 

whats happening with bittersweet and why does my computer hate me?

glad your migraines improved peanut


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh it's Wednesday! Happy birthday Sequeena!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's not your computer molly, BnB was playing up a little while ago.


----------



## madcatwoman

I thought it was my PC too:dohh:

for the 1st time since a BFP, ive skipped diner, had half a bowl of rice crispies, my guts arent right:nope: Ive even passed up on half of DH's easter egg shell.

going to have a cold shower and return to the couch.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think mine's coming tomorrow but maybe it's yours instead madcat!


----------



## molly85

i bcan't play my online game its driving me nuts


----------



## pinkclaire

PB so glad you are ok!

I had similar issues with James, he would NOT sleep on his own no matter what we tried, I cried to the MW so many times about it but in the end she said to me 'well just sleep with him in your bed if thats what he wants'. You read so much stuff about them not sleeping in your bed I never thought it wouldnt be a big deal to the MW! I never really considered things wouldnt go to plan!

He would sleep in his moses downstairs in the evenings for a bit. I never felt comfortable while he was tiny putting him in a room without me there. I had to poke him every few mins :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie thats great news about Alex hes holding up so well! xx


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I think mine's coming tomorrow but maybe it's yours instead madcat!

depends if its a bug i got or baby!...would be nice(if it was the baby), be nice for both of us to finally shed that load.


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> Im off my food!!:shrug::wacko:, i know, shocking!.
> 
> baby B seems to be hyper these last 2 days too, and to be honest they big huge movements i feel now make me feel a bit:wacko:

I don't like to compare it but my cat went off her food before she went into labour *runs* :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Im off my food!!:shrug::wacko:, i know, shocking!.
> 
> baby B seems to be hyper these last 2 days too, and to be honest they big huge movements i feel now make me feel a bit:wacko:
> 
> I don't like to compare it but my cat went off her food before she went into labour *runs* :haha:Click to expand...

compair it all you like!!:thumbup::haha: be my guest!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat I hope this is the begining of something for you :hugs:

Great news today Ozzie you must be so happy :hugs:

I hope everyone has better nights than they've had days :friends: I'm just taking the dog a really quick walk and then heading back to the hospital.


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Im off my food!!:shrug::wacko:, i know, shocking!.
> 
> baby B seems to be hyper these last 2 days too, and to be honest they big huge movements i feel now make me feel a bit:wacko:
> 
> I don't like to compare it but my cat went off her food before she went into labour *runs* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> compair it all you like!!:thumbup::haha: be my guest!Click to expand...

Well if it is the start you truly will be a mad cat woman :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

lol Sequeena! I hope that you do now Madcat :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update from me....

I have to go to the Maternity Unit to get monitored because I haven't felt Jake move since this morning and this is now the 4th time he has decided to scare the crap out of me by not moving.

I only left it this long because I have an anterior placenta and he has done this many times and it turned out to be ok. I have tried everything to get him moving around and it hasn't worked...

So it's back to the hospital I go.

Madly has my number so I will text her to let you know what's going on as soon as I know anything.

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure everything is ok SofieKirsten, anterior placentas suck I so know how you feel. Hopefully you'll be home really soon :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck Sofie, he's no doubt just teasing you.

I'm feeling so much better now. Had a good tea courtesy of DH (of course) and just scoffed a choc crispy cake from Byron's Easter nursery treats for us. He made a little bag for it with his handprint on and we got a pop-up card with an Easter bunny inside decorated by him. Too cute. I really do love having a toddler in nursery, I know we would never be able to do these sorts of things with him and it's so much more lovely when it's a surprise. We got such a lovely bundle of pics and cards at Christmas. :cloud9: I think we might make some chocolate nests over the weekend, need to remember to get some shredded wheat, unless mini ones will work... :haha:

I got a parcel of stuff from a fellow BnB member today. She's so kind. All kinds of stuff from her girl, some clothes and blankets and toys and things. Also some EPO and Lanisoh she had left over. She said she went into labour the day after taking some of the EPO so I've taken one and we'll see!


----------



## pinkclaire

SK hope everything is ok :hugs:

PB- I feel the same, he does so much I couldnt do with him! I love getting little gifts :thumbup:
I had to make an Easter bonnet with him today for tomorrow at nursery!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well what an afternoon and a bit of bad news for my Mum :cry: now back home with my feet up resting my nasty cankles :rofl: all thanks to the warm weather :dohh:

Peanut you got me all excited I thought your Little Lady was on her way :happydance: am sure it will be any day for a least one of us now :winkwink: I have walked loads today so am kinda hoping gravity gives an helping hand cause am whacked with all the exercise so if labour doesnt kick in then am not sure what will get it going cause curry and :sex: were no go either :lol:

Gilz have a lovely visit with Noah

Sofie I hope your home soon and hes just been a little monkey :thumbup: Ladies I will update once Sofie gets in touch :thumbup:

mmmmmmmmm we got no easter gift yet peanut and pink but am sure we will :) for mothers day I got a laminated card with Olivers handprints on it and a little poem on the back he has written to mummy happy mother days love oliver all in his own hand :) am sure he had help but its fab :cloud9:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Fingers crossed SK's LO is ok. Can't remember what I was going to type now :dohh: Baby brain strikes again!


----------



## molly85

What the heck is an easter bonnet??????

damn i obviously had a deprived childhood. I did though do lots of arty stuff as my mum didn't mind the mess and was a stay at home mum not sure if that helps


----------



## molly85

gah double post.

sure hes just being naughty sofie


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*UPDATE ON BEHALF OF SOFIE*

Apologise for my rather late text Ladies :flower: I have struggled to get on bnb since I last posted :dohh:

Basically Sofie is staying in hospital overnight for monitoring....concerns over rapid increasing and decreasing of baby Jakes heart so they want to re-scan in morning and do checks on blood flow to his heart :(

I am going to bed now to rest my sore cankles but will be around tomorrow!

Sleep dreams Ladies :sleep:


----------



## gilz82

You beat me to it madly :haha:

I hope everything is ok with SK in the morning :hugs:

I'm just home from hospital, Noah didn't take his feed well. Only half from his bottle the rest had to go in his tube. He's totally exhausted so I understand why he isn't feeding, it's just frustrating me cos I want him home. 

The mw gave me a note tonight from the counsellor at the neonatal unit, I've got an appointment with her next Tuesday at 10am, hopefully that'll help with my jumbled up head.


----------



## molly85

excellent gilz.

hope hes just being cheeky sofie and your home tomoorow


----------



## gilz82

Molly I totally forgot to say earlier Happy 36 weeks!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

evening all :flower:
SK - hope all goes well. It sounds like you were right to trust your instinct and check things out. Am sure all will be fine tho :hugs:

Gilz, sorry you are having some setbacks with the feeds :cry: Glad you have an appointment fixed up with the counsellor am sure it will help.

Will def take up option of ECV. Feel like I need to try everything to get him to turn and give me a chance of a normal delivery. Am booked in to Antenatal Day Unit next thurs when they will scan him to see if still breech. If so will be booked in for ECV week after.

BP today on unit crazy high, then reasonable, then crazy low all in space of an hour. Am assuming this is why it is making it difficult to make up their minds. If it is dropping so low, as it did today, BP meds ontop of it may make me pass out.

Madly and Madcat - sooo with you on shopping thing. Really struggled around Leeds today. With the cankles and LOs head replacing my left lung was stopping every two minutes. Felt like I was going to end up on floor. I felt such a wuss. Wont be doing that again.

PB sorry you felt so bad with the migraine. :hugs:

Ozzie and Vbaby - glad your appointments went well :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

They would never have offered me ecv because of my heart shaped uterus, but I have to admit if I'd been allowed it I would have said no. I stupidly read stuff about it on the Internet and seriously freaked myself out about the whole procedure.


----------



## molly85

i am deffinatly not keen on the ECV. god knows where madam is but we shall find out tomorrow feels like forever


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow 36 weeks Molly, nearly term!

Hope Sofie and baby are ok...

I woke up at 4.50am with a contraction. Had a few more but think they've gone for now. Now I'm awake properly I find my head is still delicate from the migraine. Byron has slept through and DH too and I wasn't out of bed til 5am - managed to just roll over and get back to sleep when I woke at half 1. Maybe with some more sleep today then some cleaning of our skeggy house things will kick off later. I'd like her to arrive today.

Sorry Noah didn't take all his feed Gilz bug the counsellor is hood news. :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

On the whole Peanut things are mostly positive. I just need to try to take Noah's little set backs in my stride. 

Yay for the contractions hopefully you'll get some again today. I hate the day after a migraine fuzzy head, I always feel like I've got cotton wool stuck in there :blush:

I'd say happy new weeks to the rest of you girls but I'm not sure any of you will be celebrating the fact you reached 40 weeks. Happy 35 weeks to Loopy :dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Morning ladies. 

Gilz he's getting there it won't be long now I am sure!

Peanut hope you feel better today :hugs:

Molly Easter bonnets are hats you have to decorate and make in an Easter theme! I've plaster casted an egg, sprayed it gold, james decorated it with paint then I've made a nest round the bottom of straw lol. I'm not sure it will actualy stay together but nevermind! It is my first attempt xx


----------



## gilz82

Wow Claire I'll really need to kick my creative skills up a notch when Noah is doing things like that!!

Hope SK is ok and they scan her early this morning rather than her hanging around all day.


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Gilz I had no idea I looked on Netmums for ideas! I'm not sure a one year old appreciates it but nevermind! Now he better win some chocolate for me haha


----------



## vbaby3

Morning ladies,
Happy due date peanut and madcat!!!
and 36wks molly,you never know if any of us went late and you went early you could beat us to it!
Gilz,glad you got the counciller appointment sorted out.
Sofie,hope everything is ok.:hugs:

Nothing new here,heading to my friends house this morning,she has 2 boys the same age as my 2 so its great,throw them out the garden to play while we chat,drink tea and eat choc:haha:

I have to laugh,you know the way everone is getting annoyed by the txts and calls and stuff asking if you've had your baby yet?I am getting them,doesn't really bother me to be honest.But if I txt someone to see how they are,or to ask them something I get given out to,coz when they see my name come up they think its to tell them baby is here!!they're like,ffs I thought she was here,or jesus you made my heart skip a beat!I can't win lol!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
no baby here.:baby:

I actually managed to get 3 hours kip last night!, i was shocked!!. i think i slept thru the first pain stages, but obviously paid for it later when i did finally wake up. I thought my hips was trying to finish me off! and managed to stumble to the loo with great difficulty. i went to the couch after that.
No-one seems very happy with the state ive been left in and persuaded me to p hone the labour ward for a 2nd opinion, which ive just done but ive been told just the same, so thats that.

Sofie, i hope your LO is ok and just trying to do nothing but scare you, let us know how things turn out:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you got a little sleep Madcat. Are you managing to nap a bit in the day too? It dies suck feeling so bad but it's sadly just kind of normal by the end of pregnancy. :hugs:

Well happy EDD to us! In some ways it's good I got here. I've felt impatient but from the start I said I wanted to get to 40 weeks because of Byron and that I wanted a Taurus baby and that's what I'll get! Of course now the real countdown begins!

I dozed a little while DH sorted Byron out and it seems to have cleared those last niggly head pains. I've got a really sore tummy though, actually my stomach. I know I was sick yesterday morning but it's that feeling of having been really sick, lots, then starting to eat again and everything feeling funny and a bit sore. Hope it passes. I've had it since bedtime.

Had the morning clearout. Attractive. There was a plop (not poo!) but I couldn't see how much plug came out because of there being paper in the toilet, but yesterday all my normal discharge totally stopped and I only wiped clear mucus all day so I am sure the plug is on the move. Hoping for a bloody show today at least which will show I am dilating.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I'm glad you got three hours but sorry you feel so shit now. I wouldn't be happy if I was you either, when are you due to see your mw again? I would be asking to speak to an obstetrician now and not just a mw. I'm in no way diminishing the job they do but at the end of the day consultants are the people who make the big decisions :hugs:

Vbaby have a nice day in the sunshine with your friend :hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh dear girls seen as we were looking at funky dates I am 36+1 by scans (remember she was a midget baby) but my last period was 37 weeks ago considering the crazy sleep and heat at night I wouldn't mind shaking her loose early. Seeing the consultant today so might try some begging and pleading, as she did something nasty last night. Bump went all hard feeling like she turned or moved funny bleugh.

So great plans for the day matts signed up at the GP so he's seeing the Nurse, the consultants then parent crafting with our stalk walk yay!!!!!!!
Laundry to be sorted and I might pop to market while matt gets MOT'd


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Just got a text from Sophie her scan is at 10am (so now!) she will update me when she knows more :thumbup:

Gilz hon sorry to hear Noah didnt fed so good last night :hugs: am sure hes having more good feeds than bad so thats great...oh and happy 2 weeks old Noah :happydance:

madcat glad you slept a little better :hugs: 

Peanut hope your tummy feels better soon :hugs: 

vbaby sounds like a lovely day with your friend :)

Molly sounds like you have a busy day :winkwink:

Pink I hope James wins 1st prize :happydance:

Well I too had a morning clearout before food or drink which is becoming the normal but certainly not normal for me :dohh: I also noticed a few plops ( sorry tmi :blush:) into the loo but like you Peanut struggled to determine just what :shrug: Still lots of clear crap on wiping and am all achey and feel :cry: today.....Am thinking some retail therapy might cheer me up I just dont know if I have the energy :nope:

Happy due dates Peanut and madcat :kiss:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry forgot to say happy due dates!

Hopefully we will here from SK soon then?

Sorry your all having bad mornings/nights still, but you are right at the finish line now!

Molly my dates have been put bk as well, but they were with James by the same amount so I'm guessing thats normal for me as James was born right near his DD.


----------



## molly85

Madly, go on line decide what you want then go shopping lol.

Ewww wish we could all sleep, we have months or really reduced sleep where we can't even just rest in bed ewww.

pink the hat looks and sound good very clever

less goo plopping more baby plopping please give me some hope i don't have another 6 week wait


----------



## loopylollipop

morning everyone..

happy EDD to the full-termers!!:happydance:

Happy 36 weeks Molly - or 37 - whichever!!

Gilz - I was also unsure re ECV. But given that none of the spinning babies stuff seems to be working it seems to be my only chance. OHs ex had it done for his DS and she went on to have a waterbirth. Am hoping it wont come to it being done at all but I dont really know what else to do. A c-section is certainly not an easy option.

Fingers crossed Noah has a better feeding day today after his tired day yesterday. Maybe he has caught up.

I have been putting baby Dyls stuff in his drawers and packing my hospital bag. 

Beautiful day here, kids loving the sun.

Next-door-neighbours cute 10 year old has fallen in love with our middle DS. Is super cute watching the innocent flirting and showing off. Ahhhhh. Young love :-({|=

House is still a building site but hey ho. The :baby: has me, my (.)(.) and a moses basket and that will have to suffice :winkwink:

Sofie -hugs hun. Keep us informed xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol loopy, that turning thing is grim prob because its not essential like giving birth is.

just tried getting my hopes up with may dates but have been measuring about right for 36 must get my postits and put notes in my file lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Happy EDD to PB and Madcat! I hope something starts happening soooooooon!!!!!!

:hugs: to SK. I'm sure everything will be alright xx

Happy new weeks to all that have changed over! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Girls do I need to write a birth plan? Nothings been mentioned to me this time?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Pink, I think you can and review it with your midwife at the next appointment :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I wrote mine Pink....typed it up and printed it and stapled it to the birthing plan bit of my hand held notes...my MW asked me what it was and so does everyone else who looks at my notes but not one person has actually read it yet :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I should shouldnt I, my DH doesnt listen to me at the best of times I dont trust him with those decisions :haha:

OH an PB I'm just buying that hypno course thanks for all the details :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh someone posted about that they take your notes off you after you have the baby :shrug: so she said to scan them all into the computer if you can :thumbup: I think I'm going to do it anyways just to have a back-up.


----------



## PeanutBean

I hope you like it pink. I thought it was a bargain given it's like £400 here to do a course. :shock: I got it as my birthday present from fil.

Loopy, you're still only 35 weeks. In my first preg I thought it was position scans at 36 and second babies can be even tardier turning because of loss of uterine tone. I think there's time yet. Is vaginal delivery not an option? Also what about going into labour naturally then coming in for section so you can at least maximise baby's readiness and give a chance of spontaneous turning which does sometimes happen? Just thinking of options...

Madly the clearouts are p'ing me off! They get worse and more frequent every bloody day.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad am not the only one finding these on/off symptons annoying Peanutbean hon :dohh: We got through lots of loo roll this week I had to send DH out for more last night until we do weekly shop tomorrow :rofl: I feel crap today when I have felt in good spirits all week....I feel like hiding away and :cry: again damn hormones :dohh:

Ozzie yes they do take your notes once you have delivered...they are archived at the hospital where you deliver :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie mine were taken off me when I was discharged from the MW. There was a summary of mine put in the front of my red book.

PB its £300 here to do a course, that soooo much money isnt it!

I get the basics of it, I am sure this will be enough for me! I managed to get the 10% discount as well.

I feel miserable today! I saw some photos of me just before I fell pregnant with James and I'm ashamed to say I felt really bad. I look 10 years younger and have a gorgeous figure! I cant understand why my DH still fancies me! The silly thing is my kids are everything to me, and I wouldnt want to go back, but it just made me a bit sad you know?


----------



## PeanutBean

I had my notes til the MW discharged me, usually that's at 10 days pp. My scanner is knackered so couldn't copy them last time.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: pink, we've all had the blues at some point! Your DH knows you are an amazing woman who has given him a gorgeous boy and will soon give him a gorgeous girl too. I bet he thinks you are beautiful! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks hun, for all his faults he does tell me I am beautiful a lot so cant complain to much! Think I'm just feeling like I've not had my body to myself for long time, well nearly two years now! But I'll be sad when I have! Typical women, never happy :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Aw :hugs: Claire as PB said I'm sure your DH thinks you are the most beautiful woman in the world, you've given him a family what more could he want. 

I do understand how you feel. I feel like the least attractive person on the planet right now what with boob pads, and panty liners oh and what can only be described as a moustache above my lady garden where I can't shave because of my section wound. Being a mum is a pretty journey isn't it :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz I'm sorry but :rofl: at your moustache!!

I've hoovered everywhere except the stairs which is DH's job really because of huffing the Hoover about. I've emptied and filled the dishwasher. I've hung the washing out and generally tidied and not a peep of any action. Doing my lunch now then a bath then probably walk the dog. Then what?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Update from Sofie Ladies....

Shes had her scan and everything looks fine with Jake :) Shes now on the monitor and waiting to see a consultant :thumbup: She says Jakes weighs 3lb 7oz :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink hon we all feel like that from time to time :hugs: Remember its for the best cause ever :winkwink:

Well am feeling so crappy today so I have decided to go get showered and dressed and take myself off into town for a mooch about before I collect Oliver from school....not too much time to get knackered walking around but an hours retail therapy might help me shake off this :cry: mood I think I am feeling a little lonely today and am damn fed up of visiting the loo now :sad1:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope you manage to buy something jolly Madly. Get something for me too! I can never be bothered with stupid shopping and when I finally do usually come home with nothing! Maybe I'll do some online. I need to get Byron a thin summer coat.


----------



## molly85

matts done after requiring help to pee in his bottle lol. 

I have just got some real cheap flip flops withg squidy souls for the hippo feet and some tops that have room for mega boobs but also cover my bump so chuffed for £4.50 each to will look at trousers once shes out. do you think i can wear mat jeans to come home in?

Here is me in said top today so 36+1
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0037.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PeanutBean

I wore mat cargo trousers. The plan was to wear my jogging bottoms but they had already been soaked! You'll definitely want mat trousers though, or huge size roomy ones. Jeans might be uncomfy though especially if you have stitches. Ouch!


----------



## sequeena

Happy due date day peanut and madcap xxx April 21st is a good day to have a baby, my nephew whose birthday it is today would agree!

Glad to know all is well with sofie's lo x

I'm off to the midwife this afternoon should be fun


----------



## madcatwoman

trying to remember what iver ead here, pinkclaire, no-one has asked me to do a birth plan either:shrug:

peanut/madly, ive been poo'ing for england for ages, for the last 2 days ive been 4 times in a day, strangely not today.

Peanut, i never thought id say this but im actually envious to hear of you doing your house work. i havent been able to get up and do any for nearly 2 weeks now, i feel disgusted, i really do.

Been on the couch and had another kip, just had dinner, seems a bit cooler and cloudier out now, if its not too warm/hot outside i'll sit in the garden for a bit, but this is really as much as i can do now sadly.


----------



## molly85

pink your lovely we all feel horible like this but the men don't see it


----------



## molly85

damn madcat i feel guilty asking the doc for earlier induction as i seem fitter than you but maybe its coz i charge up and the opportunity to yell at matt isto good


----------



## sequeena

Lol madcap iPhone fail strikes again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat is it no consolation I did nothing at all for about 7 months? ;) Try and enjoy the quiet alone time. You'll not be your own person again for some time.


----------



## madcatwoman

the thought of all this lazy time not doing anything used to appeal to me, but now day after day its not so!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for your kind words! Well my mood hasn't improved, I bought a double pushchair off eBay and they've sent it to my old address :dohh: I'm not sure how as I've checked my eBay account and paypal and my home address is definitely the correct one! I can go get the collection card thankfully as noone is living there yet butit means driving to the local depot which is not local at all it's 90 mins away. So shit! 

Glad SKs little man is doing ok! They do like to scare us don't they these babies!!

Lovely bump Molly I really need to take another! Might get DH to do it soon.


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> Oh Gilz I'm sorry but :rofl: at your moustache!!

You don't need to say sorry, I told you girls about it to try and cheer you up. My OH nearly peed his pants when I was in the shower the other day and he saw it. By the time my wound has healed completely it'll be like a walrus moustache down there :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,I have such a funny picture in my mind!!!!
I'm sure it will be fully grown out before you can shave again lol!!!!

So glad everything seems ok with baby jake sofie.x

Your bump looks lovely molly,And I was definately still in my maternity stuff for a while after.I do have loads of summer dresses that aren't maternity but still fit coz they fall from below the bust,so thats what I'll be living in this summer.

Had a lovely morning in my friends.Came home and had a lovely chicken salad sandwich.
I made the stupid mistake of telling my mam yesterday I was feeling niggly.
She was probably awake all last night waitin for me to call her to come up.
Just told her on the phone there that I have been niggly for wks,every woman who is 40wks preg is gonna be niggly,it doesn't mean a thing.
She also asked me yesterday if the doctor reckoned the baby was gonna come in the nxt few days.I asked her how she thought the doc might know,she thought maybe from feeling my bump or something!!
Jesus,she had 3 herself!So she now knows short of having a crystal ball,nobody knows when baby is coming,except maybe baby.And she will be the 1st to know as soon as there's any definite signs.
She seems to be the only 1 annoying me,friends and stuff txting isn't bothering me.She knows i'm gonna call her straight away,since she's gonna be babysitting the boys when I go in,so i'm hardly gonna wait til the last minute.
Anyhoooooo,
Anyone else any crack?


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Aw gilz,I have such a funny picture in my mind!!!!
> I'm sure it will be fully grown out before you can shave again lol!!!!
> 
> So glad everything seems ok with baby jake sofie.x
> 
> Your bump looks lovely molly,And I was definately still in my maternity stuff for a while after.I do have loads of summer dresses that aren't maternity but still fit coz they fall from below the bust,so thats what I'll be living in this summer.
> 
> Had a lovely morning in my friends.Came home and had a lovely chicken salad sandwich.
> I made the stupid mistake of telling my mam yesterday I was feeling niggly.
> She was probably awake all last night waitin for me to call her to come up.
> Just told her on the phone there that I have been niggly for wks,every woman who is 40wks preg is gonna be niggly,it doesn't mean a thing.
> She also asked me yesterday if the doctor reckoned the baby was gonna come in the nxt few days.I asked her how she thought the doc might know,she thought maybe from feeling my bump or something!!
> Jesus,she had 3 herself!So she now knows short of having a crystal ball,nobody knows when baby is coming,except maybe baby.And she will be the 1st to know as soon as there's any definite signs.
> She seems to be the only 1 annoying me,friends and stuff txting isn't bothering me.She knows i'm gonna call her straight away,since she's gonna be babysitting the boys when I go in,so i'm hardly gonna wait til the last minute.
> Anyhoooooo,
> Anyone else any crack?

its family that annoy me the most too with all this, but then when friends ask ONTOP it doesnt help. MIL has rung up every other day(even before today being my EDD) and DH has told her when theres news to tell we will tell, and heard him say it could be at least another 2 weeks yet. FIL has been asking twice weekly, although not recently. The my dad started texting EVERY DAY! and i had to speak to him about it.


----------



## madcatwoman

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...reedom-royal-wedding-shopping-Kings-Road.html

anyone else think the weight loss is aging her??..........bit O/T i know...:shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

DH has kindly bought me an internet and tv card so I can update!

Thanks Madly for updating for me :thumbup:

So I am now waiting for a team of consulants to come and speak to me about an action plan for the rest of my pregnancy. 

I am also going to be consultant led for the rest of the pregnancy and they are worried that I have another 10 weeks still to go and I am now on the 4th episode of reduced fetal movement.

So they might want me in for weekly montoring or they may even consider bringing him early at 37 weeks. But we will have to wait and see what they say.

I had a scan this morning and Jake thought it would be a good idea to start playing with the cord and placenta! :dohh: he now weighs approx 3lb 7oz and is now head down with his feet behind his head again!

Will update you all again once I have been seen by the team of consultants

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are ok sofie. Sorry that there will be more worries in future though. Hopefully he'll start behaving now.

Gilz I think you should draw eyes above your belly button and take a pic to cheer us all up!

I really should take a 40 week bump pic.

I've done all my jobs and nothing. Going to nap shortly and then get Byron. At least for the next four days we don't need to worry about when to get DH home from work. Though I will be birthing to the dulcet sound of drunks in the night or thug brats in the day. :wacko:

I'm irritated when my sister rings in the day as half the time it's when I'm sleeping but otherwise no-one much cares so I'm not really being pestered!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry no time to catch up but in a nutshell I am packed and just about to leave for the hospital :wacko:

Long story short went into Leeds felt funny in Boots and felt Charlie sort of drop my lower stomach went all saggy so I decided a sit down was called for and went to starbucks for an iced coffee :cloud9: felt better got bus to collect Oliver when I got off and was crossing the road POP and GUSH not an whole river :rofl: but my pants felt wet (I was wearing a panty liner!) felt so self conscious anyway collected Oliver and got taxi home sure enough pants were wet not soaked I could wring out type but wet none the less. Spoke with delivery suite and got a stroppy mare who wanted to know if it was def my waters or not mmmmmmmmmmmmmm well cause they broke them with Oliver whilst I was drugged up to the eye balls my memory is fuzzy :dohh: DH says I only had a tiny trickle with Oliver so going on that yes it could well be...stroppy mare wasnt happy with this explanation well what did she want me so say cause I have never experienced it before :hissy: so basically I am to go down to be checked over if my waters have gone then I will induced in 24hrs if labour doesnt progress :shock: if anyone would like my mobile number Gilz, vbaby, molly, madcat and sofie have it....I will update one of you ladies once I know more :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Still waiting to see the consultant :growlmad:

:happydance: yey! looks like we are going to have anothe grads baby by tomorrow!

how exciting! good luck madly

:kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey madly, well at least this is it for you! You don't have to be induced after 24hrs though, ask about expectant management. Please someone txt that too madly and/or let me have her number. Thank you!


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah after a failed nap attempt I've just found out DH isn't even working late tonight so could've relaxed about everything!

Got bloody earache too. Plus some irregular contractions. God it's all go eh?


----------



## loopylollipop

I must admit they seem to jump on things quickly over mine and madlys neck of the woods Peanut. We have particularly bad stats tho, the worst in England as far as I am aware so maybe that influences management.

I dont know why they are focusing so much on my breech at this stage, but they are. At the moment I am just going with the flow. The hospital policy is section only for breechs and actively discourage attempts at vaginal breech delivery. This is something I wouldnt do anyway with my back issues.

He even portrayed a pretty dim view of the ECV, 40% success rate and even then still have a higher rate of assisted delivery as apparently alot that have been breech for a few weeks dont engage well.

Been swimming this aft, hoped it might encourage him to have activity but not as yet.

Wondering if the low lying placenta caused him to settle where he is, however it is not low now. Like you say I think it is just as it is a second pregnancy and he has alot of room. 

Will see....

Ooooooh madly how exciting :happydance:

Love you all :hugs: off to fire up the barbie xx


----------



## vbaby3

Oooooh exciting madly,hope this is the start of somethiong for you!!
Can't wait for an update!

Sofie,big hugs,at least you're being looked after well.xxx

My dh is just home,and has announced thats him off for builders hols all nxt wk.He was supposed to be working thru them until baby decided to come,but they told him today to do that he'd have to go work in roscommon,the 3 and a half hr away place,so he said thanks but no thanks.
There's no paid paternity leave here at all,his employer does give him 3 days paid just out of good will.So everyday baby is not here from here on in is a day less he has off after the birth.
Its now time to give her a proper nudge!!
COME ON BABY!
Some sweet lovin tonite me thinks,then loads of housework and a big long walk tomorrow.She just has to come this wk end,or her dad will have hardly any time off with her!!
Don't know if anyone pm'd you madlys no peanut,I'll do it now in case they haven't!x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wooooooo! Go Madly!!!!!

SK, I'm glad things are going well. Maybe he'll be able to stay in longer cause remember they thought my LO was going to come out at 28 weeks? Keep up the good thoughts xxoo

Packed the baby bag :cloud9: and I'm washing all the rest of the baby clothes, but every time I do one thing I have to sit down cause I'm so exhausted :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

sounds like good news madly!!, im sure it is,will be really happy for you! xx

Dh asked about inviting MIL&FIL round for tea tomorrow.
i said "NO. im not having them looking at me, asking how im feeling, asking when baby is coming...no nothing. i dont have anything nice to say, and im not saying it at all. invite them round and i'll go out!".

he smiled and said "ok, i undertsand!".


----------



## sequeena

The man gets it. Hol cow!

Sean just realised we're entitled to £16 working tax credits a week. Fingers crossed we get it girls x


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Madly! I hope this is it for you!

Loopy, its really odd, because my MW doesnt care about position of baby as she says 2nd babies can turn anytime right up to birth?

This weather is making me grumpy


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat, glad hes finally starting to understand! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Finally seen the consultant the are keeping me in for another night for monitoring because of the accelerations and declerations.

they are keeping me mw led. if i have another episode they will put me under consultant led,monitor me weekly and posibly get him out at 37 week.

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

I got madly's number, thanks ladies.

Loopy - it's true ECV is not great, either at getting the job done or doing so without causing more complications like the cord getting tangled but I think if the alternative was a section I would give it a try too, better to have that bit of a chance! Swimming is supposed to be good. Lying on your tum a lot in the pool to allow space for turning. I think there is time. I would be tempted to put off the section date as long as possible. What did you think about waiting for labour to start naturally and then going for section is baby is still breech?

DH has just come in the door. I still do not know why he's not working late! :wacko:

I am looking at car insurance renewal and cannot believe how expensive it is. I got mine through the post at over £500 and through sack that! But I checked Direct Line and got £900!!! Went on confused and only two were cheaper than my renewal and with worse terms. Just can't believe it. I have 9 years no claims FFS. This is that bloody EU euqality ruling isn't it that women can't have cheaper insurance even though they already subsidise men's bad driving. :grr:

No more nap. I felt I should check the insurance in case the baby made an imminent arrival and I forgot to do it! :dohh: Having lots of tightenings and mucus gushes since standing up from my not-nap a little while ago so still hoping things might yet build up tonight. Madly has inspired me. :lol: It's fab there will be another grad baby today or tomorrow.

Vbaby that sucks about your DH and his work! Can't they start his leave at least from Tue after the bank holidays? If he only gets stat pay he is entitled to his bank holidays back, perhaps tagged on to the end of his leave. Or at least, that's how it works here.

Good news aout your WTC Sequeena. We got our renewal through yesterday based on this year's income and it's quite a lot better than I expected. It'll go down a bit in May when we drop a day of childcare a week but will go up a bit when the baby is born so all in all we're doing ok this year. It's next I'm worried about! It'll soften the blow of this effing car insurance a bit...


----------



## gilz82

Yay madly hopefully we're on the way to another grad baby. 

SK sorry you are having to stay in hospital another night, but glad Jake looked good on the scan. Hopefully you'll get to stay mw led care as consultant led care is a pain in the bum. 

Peanut if I can be arsed later I will attempt to make my silly moustache look like a funny face. Dont say I don't do things to make you lot laugh :haha:

Got my consultant appointment through for a fortnight today. Hopefully she'll be able to just go over everything that happened and discuss what the chances are of future pregnancies having the same problems. My OH was looking online and he says the statistics for me developing HELLP in subsequent pregnancies is 50%. I wonder if the consultant will have a more postive spin to put on it. 

Noah took his bottle well at 9 and then 3 but stupid tube at 12 made him super puke. His mw was talking to me before I came home and was talking about tests he's getting next Thursday. I asked if that meant they thought it was likely he'd be there next Thursday and she said it's almost definite :cry: So impatient don't want to spend another week with Noah in hospital.

Peanut have you tried Admiral? We've got two high risk cars and our multi-car renewal, so for both cars, was only £600. That's fully guaranteed no claims for us both.


----------



## PeanutBean

I posted on fb but it's because of this change to EU law meaning insurers aren't allowed to insure women more cheaply than men. If I'd renewed in March it would probably have been cheaper. As it is it has worked out £60 more so it's not so bad. Still a bit of a sting!


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut my insurance was through the roof when I renewed it last month. I couldnt believe how much it had increased by!

Gilz great on the feeding but rubbish on the next week in hospital :hugs: Is your OH back now? Can they not just cut his tube feeds for 24 hours and see how he gets on? Did you ask about donated milk?

SK hope everything goes ok in the next 24 hours!

Sequeena thats fab news about tax credits. I've not heard anything about mine and its making me really nervous!


----------



## madcatwoman

> I can be arsed later I will attempt to make my silly moustache look like a funny face. Dont say I don't do things to make you lot laugh

Gilz, if you dont do it for peanut do it for me, ive got a face like a wet weekend these days!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm sorry Noah is def in another week. :(. He's doing well though. I think 3 or 4 weeks is common. At least once he's home he's home for good.

The paracetamol, amazingly, has helped my earache. Optimistically wondering if I'm having real contractions only it's taken the edge off them too. :haha:

Hope you get good news soon sofie, it's great you can stay on mw led care for now.


----------



## vbaby3

Dh is off next week anyway,its builders holidays here.He was gonna try work thru it so he could have the days in lieu for when baby comes,but now he can't.so he's off until tues wk anyway,plus if she comes in the meantime his 3 days paternity leave will be added onto that.So he will have exactly 2 wks off,the problem is it starts from tomorrow regardless,so if lo is a wk late he'll only have a wk off after she arrives.
On a plus point at least I won't have to go locating him when labour does start,plus he can take the boys off my hands a bit,that will be nice!
Wonder whats happening with madly.
Madcat,glad dh is copping on!

Gilz,sorry it ooks like Noah will be in another wk.x
Sofie,sorry you have to stay in another night.x


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz I also wanna see the pic of your lady garden face!!


----------



## gilz82

Claire I did ask both questions. I asked if they'd try feeding solely on bottle feeds and they said no Noah is too tired for that. I asked about the donated breast milk and they said they don't have access to a great supply and they tend to use it to supplement the babies who's mums are trying to express to feed them. I don't suppose I can fault that really. 

Glad your ear is better PB and hope you are having real contractions :thumbup:

Madcat I will attempt to take a picture later, my OH is just home and I told him about you lot suggesting a make a face on my body, he suggested I use marshmallows for eyes rather than drawing on myself. I replied we don't have any marshmallows to which he said "yeah I know just thought it sounded like a good idea" men are weird somedays :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Claire I did ask both questions. I asked if they'd try feeding solely on bottle feeds and they said no Noah is too tired for that. I asked about the donated breast milk and they said they don't have access to a great supply and they tend to use it to supplement the babies who's mums are trying to express to feed them. I don't suppose I can fault that really.
> 
> Glad your ear is better PB and hope you are having real contractions :thumbup:
> 
> Madcat I will attempt to take a picture later, my OH is just home and I told him about you lot suggesting a make a face on my body, he suggested I use marshmallows for eyes rather than drawing on myself. I replied we don't have any marshmallows to which he said "yeah I know just thought it sounded like a good idea" men are weird somedays :shrug:

no dont bother looking for marshmallows, my happiness cant wait long enough for you to go and buy some!. work with what ever you have, it might be like a prescription for my mental health!


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Gilz! Now I wanna see it with marshmallows!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats a shame, seeing as you have a genuine reason why you cant express. I would donate for you if my LO was here! 

I suppose I can see the tiredness thing, is there a way to tube feed him without it gushing down him?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Claire there is, the mws could feed him slowly but they are so busy rushing about there is only one mw that feeds him slow enough that he's not sick. I raised this with docs at rounds yesterday and they told me that they were sure the feeds were being at the right speeds.


----------



## pinkclaire

You must feel like your fighting them at every stage :hugs: he will get there hun he has improved loads xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz, I do not envy you. I would be going nuts right now and be giving them hell. It's so obvious he needs that slow feed to take the nutrients. I feel so angry for you! You shouldn't have to fight with the people that are caring for your LO. It should be a team effort. :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

LOL to Gilzs lady garden 'tache :rofl: If I didnt have one looming on the horizon I would suggest any of us who get a section do a lady garden 'tache photo:haha:

Sofie - good news re keeping mw lead care. Sounds like they are doing same to you as they are to me - humming and ha'ing and changing their minds how worrysome these problems really are. I had what I thought were some significant accelerations and decelerations and they didnt bat an eyelid. I had just had my inhalers though which causes a fast maternal hb which will obv impact on LO. Glad your little man is being looked after though. 

Pink - I am wondering if they would be fussing like this if I wasnt in all the time with my BP. I dont see the consultant til 9th May due to hols, and he wants the ECV doing before then - if I am going to have one. I didnt feel under any pressure to do it. Its weird, they keep saying 'plenty of time to turn ' then 'lets scan next week and then arrange ECV week after' in the next breath as I get handed my discharge papers.

I get myself psyched for one thing, then it changes the next minute and its a bit of a rollercoaster of emotions which I am finding a bit stressful. But then this whole preg thing is a bit like that anyway....

PB - I didnt really enquire what the rationale is with the 39 wk section timing. At the time I was trying to mull over re BP treatment as I was worrying if I should or shouldnt be treated. In the end I have opted for a passive role and have gone with the consultant recommendations, as it means I still have a shot at the waterbirth. At the back of my mind tho I am worrying that LO may be at risk of placental failure due to my labile BP :shrug:

Anyway trying to put it to back of my mind now. Will keep up the swimming thing although am soooo tired now:sleep:

Gilz - sorry he is in another week . I dont feel its unusual though. My step sisters twins were both similar weights and the boy is at the stage (its sounds) that Noah is at - with the tube & bottle feeds. They keep changing his regime too :growlmad: I think they were born a week later tho but obv there were two so weights lower than a singleton. Anyway glad you have your consultant appoint soon to discuss stuff. And your OH is researching the possiblity of HELLP in second pregnancies......is he softening on the idea a bit??:thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat - loved your retort re FIL & MIL invite. Glad DH got the message :thumbup: Sorry you are suffering so much and getting the run around re your sweep. I keep debating whether to send a swab or not....
feel like I have enough complications to cope with at moment.

Sequeena - good bit of financial news :winkwink:

Am I the only pregnant women in the world with a square bump?? I dont think I have ever seen one before. It goes out at the sides and is fully flat along the front. It looks so weird.


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i told him how i was feeling when he got home from work, basically not a very nice person at the moment,of course he replied and told me i was doing just fine, then i said if i didnt love him so much id be biting his head off too:haha:. 15 mins later he said about asking MIL&FIL around, and with my reply, he "got it" immeadiately:thumbup:

As for the GBS swab. its a difficult one, and yes, i have thought to myself" if i hadnt got it done, they would have given me a sweep now, etc", thats the selfish side to me thinking. Then theres the otherside thinking it was a good job i got it done as i wouldnt have forgiven myself if id passed it on to LO without knowing or bothering to test or shell out £32. its swings and roundabouts really!


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy give us a picture! Maybe hes turned a bit?


----------



## gilz82

Ok here's a picture I can't get it to rotate on my stupid phone so you'll just need to turn your heads and laugh. Don't ever say I'm not good to you. I expect things like this in return from you girls when I'm having a bad day. 

Oh and Loopy no I think my OH was looking at the stats for the opposite reason. He presented it to me as "these are the stats, see how they back me up" sort of thing. If the odds are as bad as that I probably wouldn't risk it. Not because of my health but I wouldn't put another baby through what Noah's going through or worse. 

Anyhow onto the picture :rofl:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/4ad3e37c.jpg


----------



## loopylollipop

I am not sure if it will look like it does it real life on a photo Pink.

OH has my phone that has a computer lead and am using my old one with zero technology. Dont know where camera is so a bit stuck. Will try faff when OH gets home.

Its been the same most of the time. I think its because he is always laid down my right side and head tucked under my right or left rib. So it either looks square or lopsided. My previously stretched baggy bit hangs like a little pouch underneath. OH calls it my 'furry pouch' as it feels softer than other bits as it isnt stretched. Was hoping when I got a big round bump it would give it a facelift a bit but not so far :wacko: Maybe when he turns..... 

It also looks so much smaller than others who are way behind me, as the baby seems to just have replaced all my vital organs instead :dohh:

Anyhoo, its fine - its just looks odd!! Will try and see if I can capture the oddness!

Madcat - I must admit I have been super ratty. I said to OH on the phone whilst I was in hospital that I was pleased I could still have the option of an epidural after I spoke to the consultant. He said - 'oh no you are only getting gas and air'. I hit the effing roof. Now this would be a dream for me, but I feel like my body is already failing me and dont want to feel he will think less of me if I opt for alternative pain management. Boy I was livid :growlmad: Anyway he gets a new ass ripped just about everytime he opens his mouth at the moment. I tried to explain last night that I knew I was a ratty unreasonable cow at the moment and the best way to deal with me was to agree to everything, tell me loved me and that I dont look like Ermintrude, agree that all this weight is pure baby and fluid and nothing to do with the three maple and pecan pastries I had after my two course lunch and that all 'jokes' related to babies, birth or pregnancy were banned.

He said the other day ..'I thought you were going to be an earth mother and all you do is worry....' again another so-called joke but holy crap the man is putting his life on the line right now!!


----------



## pinkclaire

:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think a little bit of wee just came out!


----------



## pinkclaire

loopy they have a habit of saying the wrong thing! My DH must have called me fatty at least 10 times today, when I'm feeling a bit fragile as well! I told him I'd murder him if he said it one more time!


----------



## sequeena

Gilz lmfao that pic is amazing! You should (or rather shouldn't) see mine. I've given up for the most part so I think I've got dreadlocks down there now :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

Gilz you really have cheered me up!

:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

pinkclaire said:


> :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think a little bit of wee just came out!

I second this except for the wee!

Then a second look and I thought, wow hasn't Gilz's tummy gone flat already and isn't that a neat scar, you can hardly see it... :dohh:

Tightenings have eased off AGAIN. Sigh... Man but I am gushing clear snot, thought it was my waters! So that has to be a sign of at least a little dilation right? I can cope with a few more days of this if it means I then go straight into speedy active labour and have my girl in single figure hours!

:hugs: loopy. Something about the way your describe your OH reminds me of my dad. He is excellent at saying the least helpful thing in any given situation! He always cares and means well but somehow flounders and instead takes the piss or says the absolute worst thing! You need to do what you need to do when the time comes, balls to everyone else and whether it's 'Earth mother' or 'drug junkie' who cares? You've got a bunch of complications going on and have no way of making any plans for the birth so will probably have to change tack right at the last minute anyway. Be at one with yourself so that whatever happens you are ok with it, that's what counts.


----------



## PeanutBean

Btw Gilz I hope you didn't use permanent marker! :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Oh Glitz :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

You are absolutely right PB. He means well and I couldnt feel more loved most of the time but somehow he manages to fire his jokes straight at my achilles heel. I have come to realise the more he is worried, the more he tries to be flip about things hoping it will show he isnt worried. Men.

Yes Pink - the 'fatty' thing doesnt go down to well. I can say it, but he cant! And if I do say it he has to respond exactly the way I want him too:winkwink:

I tried to explain if he jokes about me when I am feeling hot to trot they will bounce off me but if I already feel like that it makes me :cry:

Ah dear. Madcat seems to have taught hers finally....maybe I have hope:thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Think I may have got some flat bump pictures. Just need the computer leads now...

Gilz - bum. Wondered if thats why he was looking up the stats, but was trying to think positive!


----------



## gilz82

No marker used I used brown eye liner :rofl:

It did take quite a while to get back off though!

You know men loopy the consultant appointment with either put doubt in his head or it'll galvanise his point of view and he'll never budge on the matter. We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz you mad bitch!!!
That was sooooooooooooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I've been doing my hypnotherapy and feel all empowered again and not as grumpy!

Gilz that was funny well done for cheering us all up!


----------



## gilz82

I'm so glad I managed to make you girls smile :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

nobody seems to have updated for madly,don't know who she did or didn't txt so sorry if you all already know,or if I missed an update somewhere!
She got checked out and its not her waters that have gone,just discharge.So she's back home now with her feet up having a take away!


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut bet ya labour will start when you're least expecting it!
As an almost 3rd time overduer it happened to me whilst symptom free and my mind completely on something else.I actually think I was at the point where I thought that it was just never gonna happen,then bam bloody show and contractions closely behind!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Awww Madly. Not sure what she wanted but I guess at least this way she is avoiding a possible induction so thats good.

What better excuse for a takeaway..


----------



## vbaby3

She's a bit disappointed,but her hubby is off now for a few days so they can have a lovely wk end with oliver,hopefully their last wk end as a family of 3!


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Peanut bet ya labour will start when you're least expecting it!
> As an almost 3rd time overduer it happened to me whilst symptom free and my mind completely on something else.I actually think I was at the point where I thought that it was just never gonna happen,then bam bloody show and contractions closely behind!!

I reckon all these niggles and discharge are great signs and once contractions really start PB is gonna go from 0-10 v.v. quickly.

I reckon she will start off already at 2-3cm before any discernable contractions are even felt after all these rumblings!


----------



## pinkclaire

How disappointing for madly, jealous of the takeaway though! Its getting even more likely that two babies will be born on the same day!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo loopy I really hope active labour is much faster this time. All these niggles are doing something even if we don't know what! My tightenings are still going though not wildly frequent. I think madly and I will go on the same day, we seem totally in synch!

Loopy my mum has had 40 years or so with my dad and hasn't yet managed to teach him tact! It's for the rest of us to accept that he means well and just doesn't know how not to put his foot in it!


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> She's a bit disappointed,but her hubby is off now for a few days so they can have a lovely wk end with oliver,hopefully their last wk end as a family of 3!

Awww bless. I supposed she got herself used to the thought of meeting Charlie soon.

This pregnancy thing is such a head &*%$

Dear god chocolate is so bad for my heartburn. Crippled.


----------



## vbaby3

I really hope peanut gets the quick labour she deserves this time round
When I went in with oran,in what I thought was labour I was only 1cm:cry:I was completely devastated that I was only 1 cm,and thought I would still be in labour for the whole next day!but I was holding my baby just over 2 hrs later!in a complete state of shock!
Labour and birth is sooo unpredictable,wonder whats in store for me this time!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Oo loopy I really hope active labour is much faster this time. All these niggles are doing something even if we don't know what! My tightenings are still going though not wildly frequent. I think madly and I will go on the same day, we seem totally in synch!
> 
> Loopy my mum has had 40 years or so with my dad and hasn't yet managed to teach him tact! It's for the rest of us to accept that he means well and just doesn't know how not to put his foot in it!

Whilst in hospital this young girl got brought into my room from delivery suite. She only looked about 18 or so. Second :baby:. Mum with her.

She was super quiet and asked for some analgesia and they gave her paracetamol. Mum said no-one had examined her on del suite and they kept talking about 'when she started in labour'. They kept saying she was all quiet like this well into her first labour. No of the mw believed her except one who eventually tuned in. I heard her say she was feeling pressure down below. I thought this girl is gonna pop this baby out any minute. I was astounded by how she went into herself and just didnt speak. She was amazing. They eventually examined her and unfortunately my consultant came to see me at the same time so I missed earwigging. But when the curtain opened her bed was gone so I reckon she was down on delivery suite pushing. Was so inspired.

I reckon you will def progress quickly once established. Especially being at home in your own environment. I so wish I could stay at home. I just darednt with all my risk (be they real or potential).

As for my OH, he can be tactful but it is pretty rare and he has to really check himself. I used to think it was funny but now I have had a serious sense of humour failure I dont! But I love him totally, warts and all!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I think whatever happens it is going to be a VERY different experience to with Byron. Hopefully a much better one!


----------



## pinkclaire

It definitely will be!

OMG I just read about the antibacterial drops given to newborns in canada and the US, I never knew about that! It really scares me tbh that people give out antibiotics so forcefully and willy nilly.


----------



## molly85

hey girls, busy day we ended up eatting out instead of tackling traffic home.

Well as some of you know Abby is 3/5th engaged in teh right posistion, consultant has recommended that if all if favourable at 39 weeks to have a sweep as I have been in so much pain all the way through. when the measured my bump and hit the pelvic join i squealed lol.

thyroid looks good but had more blood taken what a pro that woman was and we have been to parentcrafting could anything be more dull 


I am now draining a pint of fluid from each foot back into my legs its nasty these feet and ancles are huge. my blood pressure is fine but need to get it checked next week


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are generally good Molly. What a busy day! Get those fat feet up!


----------



## molly85

they are should have photod the damn thing they were theworst i have ever seen and i have worked with some very dodgy feet. thankfully my scars haven't tried to split yet. 
I know the sweep isn't great but ouch. obviously little madam being engaged hascetralised the pain lol so understand what you girlsmeant by feeling swollen


----------



## loopylollipop

Aw Molly not good. Am there with you on the fluid retention.

The only part of me that is always thin, no matter how chubby I get, is my ankles. Ok so it made me look like a weeble but they were always THIN. And now they are gone....

and they hurt too :cry:

my neighbour had a bunch of sweeps and said they were no big deal. At least they are acknowledging your pain and discomfort, unlike poor Madcat.
Sounds like they have a plan for you :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

yup well i am guessing once you have one done they will do more. will be the first ime i have had a gloved hand up there ever so should be intresting.

Soz madcat, there was a student doing my assessment and she put my case forward lol

well yes i geerally have ok feet now they are fixed but swelling can be an issue but man never seen them like this even post op


----------



## PeanutBean

I am seeing a lot of action over here. Very strong tightenings giving little gushes. Eek! DH is going to Milton the pool just in case. I really think this might be it. Interestingly my edd by my ovulation is tomorrow, by scan today. She might be a sort of double due date baby!


----------



## molly85

lol well if we all have that I might get mine lol. yay for milton i am looking at EPO what do we think?


----------



## PeanutBean

A friend sent me some and I took one yesterday and today. Might as well I thought! Don't really have an opinion though. I generally think things can't be made to happen so not sure if there is value or not.

Sodding sister has put on fb she's hoping she has a niece tomorrow. I've sent her a stern text. She must've spoken with my mum. I will be livid if she or anyone else announces on fb before me!!! I'm anxious in case the homebirth doesn't go to plan so really don't want people knowing if things have started. Also I don't want speculation and phone calls and texts while I'm trying to hypno and things.

Watch me be delivering in the pool tomorrow morning when the online shop arrives! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol thats cool have him put the stuff in teh cupboards and bugger off lol.

hmm i am researching this thining of the cervix if I have this done might as well prep the ground as well as possible


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I don't know of any harm in trying.


----------



## molly85

imdoing rubbish onthe RLT i am pants at drinking anything though. hence teh hippo feet. how could your sister do that cheeky cow. 
Ihave decided todo our ownhome printed birth announcements


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh that sounds nice, what like?

She means well but grrrrrrr.....

I have been taking rlt tablets and they taste like grass so glad I didn't bother even trying the tea.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh that eye drop thread has gone all gbs. :wacko: Someone giving their unasked for advice about testing for gbs (to do it because a friend's baby was ill with it) having been horrified at the routine application of antibiotics in babies eyes in the US. Erm, bit hypocritical.


----------



## molly85

weird threads thats why I don't head over there.

well just a 4x6 photo we have card backed paper so would print details on back and abbys picture on the front. might even do it as a postcard. do a nice pretty border maybe print in black and white


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha::haha::haha:Gilz, i had a full bladder when i went to look at that pic!!, i had to try and get to the loo real sharpish!:haha::haha: and that wasnt easy with my sciatica!!.

That was funny as hell:wacko::haha: youre off your bloody trolly you daft mare!:haha:

but boy it made me smile!!!!!!!!!
Cheers hun!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

you reminded me gilz put ya tach away or you'll grow a beard lol. thats a pic to save for Noahs 18th lol


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> you reminded me gilz put ya tach away or you'll grow a beard lol. thats a pic to save for Noahs 18th lol

god yeh! 18th projector photo!.




Im so tired, im going to "try" for some sleep. Night all:wacko:


----------



## molly85

night. i might stay on sofa feet are propped so well up


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning ladies. No baby, no labour, but a whole bunch of inner ear infection! :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

PB! Your body is really teasing you isnt it! Its gearing up for this quick labour :winkwink:

I did my hypno when I went to bed last night, I had some weird dreams! Did it do that to you to start with?


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Sorry you've got an ear infection and no further baby progress Peanut, it must be really frustrating. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I'm just getting ready to head to the hospital again so just the usual over here.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Good morning ladies!

Sorry no labours yet how incredibly frustrating!

I can not sleep for one simple reason. I had my consultant appointment yesterday and it went really well, at this stage the only reason for me needing a c section is if at my 34 week scan it shows big baby or that the placenta hasnt moved out the way - yes another low laying placenta over here lol

so they are more than happy for me to vbac if those two things (well 3 being if i am massively overdue as they will not induce in any way at my hospital) do not happen!

BUT now is time to actually face up to my one demon. I do not have a fear of labour for me, in fact i DO want to labour completely naturally this time BUT i have this massive fear that i will not be that lucky this time to have someone "pop in" unscheduled and go err ladies we need a consultant in here asap what ARE you doing! the baby is in clear distress! I was being monitored the whole time with my labour with leo but they STILL fecked up! and they still have a bad rep for doing the same even now! i am scared that my baby will not be so lucky this time as leo was (not that that was lucky but lucky to survive) 

to cut a long vent and story short i think i am only going to labour successfully if i have someone i totally trust 100% there who i actually feel like i can say can you check my baby over please! do any of you ladies know anything about hiring a doula? i think that really is my only option at this point for a natural birth as obviously if i am scared for my baby the whole time then i wont be nice an relaxed and will have the wrong hormones flowing through the bloodstream lol

sorry to start the day with such a downer it has been going round my head for hours now!


----------



## gilz82

No need to apologise hon, if that's how you feel you need to talk about it. I'm slowly learning that too :blush:

I don't know anything about doulas but hopefully one of the other girls will be able to help. It certainly sounds like a good idea if it's going to help you stay relaxed and focused. I totally understand having no confidence in drs, I felt that way with my first urologist and it got so bad I had to request a different one.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks gilz x its awful isnt it! it is the one time you are having to totally trust someone and to be let down so incredibly badly is just heartbreaking! 

i just hate this limbo i am going to be wishing my life away to get to 34 weeks - although having glucose test at 28 so may have a rough idea as to whether i have sugar issues again then, might have to dip a toe in to the nataural and home birth section!


----------



## sequeena

Wow peanut your body is really fucking you over right now. Hope that infection clears off soon x

Isnt it vbabys due date today? Happy due day hun!

Nomore hugs for you hun I hope you get the labour you want this time x

AFM I went to bed at half 1 and have been awake since 7. This heat is killing me its already 16 degrees here with no cloud cover. All my fingers will swell again which sucks and like yesterday ill probably have an attack of the shits.

Anyone know the law on when youre allowed to make noise from? My neighbour has been sawing wood since about 7 30 and its driving me fucking mental.

Good news though I get to go spend money in Swansea today woo! I need leggings as my shorts have worn right through. Oops!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink I can't remember but possibly... It certainly put me to sleep every time!

Good luck with Noah today Gilz, I hope he shows more steps forward.

Nomore a Doula wouldn't be the right person in that case I think though that doesn't mean they wouldn't be helpful. They are there to support the mother and be her advocate but not to do anything medical which is what it sounds you want. She could help inform you and help you with making decisions to try and achieve the vbac. She could collar staff when you are concerned but not do checks of the baby. In that situation you would be wanting an independent midwife which can be up to about £4k depending on when in your pregnancy you hire. I think maybe £1500 ish I'd just for the birth. A trainee Doula is about £200 and a qualified one maybe £500. I'm estimating here.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i THINK it is 8am sequeena, we had builders building three houses literally around our old house for 6 or 7 months and they stated 8am every single day including sunday - i thought the law was different on sundays :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena I think it's 7am til 11pm. Sorry you're suffering. :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore I think the doula sounds like a fantastic idea if its going to help put some of your fears at rest! If everything is ok, can you birth at a birthing centre? Or do they not let you VBAC at those? It might help with the non clinical side of things.

You have a few weeks to calm down about everything. You cant make a decision right now so try not to ponder over it to much. Most placentas do move out the way so that bit the stats are hugely in your favour :hugs:

Sequeena, I think its 6am tbh. I know a lot of builders start at 7am so may be then, but def no law against 7.30!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

peanut it is like you can read my mind! the more i researched it this morning (doula uk etc) the more i realised they are legally not allowed to butt in on the medical side of things. soooo i am going to have to upset a few people i think and ask my no nonsense has no sense of embarrassment or social boundaries sister lol but y mum totally wants to be there again but she is very much like me, knows something is wrong but trusts the "experts" last time we both turned to each other and said if it had gone on for 5 more mins we would have said something - why, why 5 mins lol my sister would be like errrrr no not even 5 seconds! lol think that might actually be a realistic aproach for me, like you said there is no point paying a doula 500 quid to do what my sister does for free on a daily basis lol thansk pb


----------



## sequeena

Ah Christ. Its bank holiday weekend though why dont he just bloody chill out!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol nomore your sister sounds like a good person to be your spokes person! If you dont get on with your MW you can ask for a different one. Sounds harsh, but its your baby and if you dont trust someone speak up!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's why he's doing it sequeena!

Nomore you can get volunteer doulas too sometimes, if they're just starting out. What does your sister do? There are a couple of doulas who frequent in the home and natural birthing section and one recently did a water vbac for a Bnb member. You might find it helpful to post there to talk around the issues and pitfalls and also how a Doula might be able to support you.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
I spent the whole night on the couch, i think i got about another 3 hours or so here and there which is better than usual.

Im so hot now tho,just flung open every window and DH has come up to see me(living room upstairs) and said how hot i feel.:wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

sequeena said:


> Ah Christ. Its bank holiday weekend though why dont he just bloody chill out!

This weekend is a known DIY weekend hun, a lot of people get there gardens and odd jobs sorted for summer. Good luck its probably going to happen all weekend lol.


----------



## sequeena

He doesn't work so it's not like it needs doing before be goes back to work lmao. 

Mind you I hate the twat anyway so nearly everything he does annoys me
Lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Well then he is just an annoying twat then lol


----------



## loopylollipop

morning all :flower:

sorry for the bad nights and shit morning starts and twatty neighbours:hugs:

Lets hope for a positive day for Noah and his grub :hugs:

Gilz went to bed chuckling over that photo. 

Have my camera lead cable now so will try and post my flat bump pics later.

Busy morning for me, dropping off kids today. Gonna miss them and still narked the hospital took 24+ hours of my precious time with them for no reason :cry:

At least will have some nice time with OH, we can do a bit of bonding again:winkwink:

Pink (I think sorry have no memory)! - my placenta was low lying at 20 weeks and fine by 32 weeks. The stats are massively in your favour.

Nomore - have you gone through your birth with Leo with any consultant or senior MW ?? Maybe that would help?

I hope you get the birth you want this time. I hope everyone else does too! It would be lovely to have some really positive birth experiences this time.

I think I was too scared of the enforced contractions with my drip last time to try without the epidural. Since then I have experienced a tremendous amount of pain - for 10 months - so if I can get through that I am hoping I can cope with birth!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha my sister is an office manager but she is one of those people that really doesnt care about stepping on toes or to speak up whereas me and my mum we are like well ok whatever you say, if i whisper to my sister get her to check the baby over again then she would do in the next breath lol 

just need to break the news to mum and ask sister - prob not in that order lol - my dh said but but your mum bought loads of food last time! yeah cos thats important lol

yeah my dh is talking about "what we can get done this weekend" response NOTHING! please!!!! lol its not like its miserable weather out there.


----------



## loopylollipop

Oooops sorry its Nomore with low lying placenta. Sorry. I knew I had got that wrong . Apologies Pink !

I had to stop the rlt teabags. It exacerbated my heartburn no end.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

loopy i think that would help, my consultant did say that reading through my notes he would totally me support me having a c section purely because of the trauma so i know that if my fear was too great then i would basically have a choice. but i would rather them just say look we will monitor you properly we will make sure that we double check everything and update you on babies progress every half an hour and act quickly on any changes you know. . . . why cant things just be simples


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha thats ok loopy, yeah it is completely covering the exit but they are still optimistic that it will move, i am getting really strong kicks now in areas which i hadnt been able to feel anything in a couplr of weeks ago - until this week i could only feel kicks on one side now i can feel them almost all over - and thats only in the last couple of weeks! 

i am started to get excited about the birth again! i love the not knowing when it will happen and the whole experience of it, it just sucks it went so badly wrong last time xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

FFS I have absolutely nothing to wear. I have almost no comfy trousers and any that are ok are for winter. I've got a pair of shorts I've been wearing forever so they've just gone in the wash so I can wear them the rest of the weekend. Clearly I have to spend the remainder of my days in knickers and tops.

I find I suddenly feel thoroughly fed up. :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun i am the same at the moment, i have suddenly exploded and none of my clothes fit, all of my underbump trouser dig in something wicked, they were so so so comfortable last time with leo but this time horrid. i have been wearing the same leggings for euch about 5 days now, waiting for pay day and i'll buy a couple more but am thoroughly fed up of wearing the same clothes day in day out already, i can well imagine how peed off you are with it! 

i am hoping for a summer not too hot because my legs have suddenly gone ba doing - i can no longer fit in the swing with leo without it hurting :blush: so shorts are going to be a big massive no no out in public lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I havent had a chance to catch up yet :dohh: but wanted to say................

Thank you for updating for me yesterday and all your lovely supportive texts Ladies :kiss:

So basically in a nutshell I decided to go for an internal examination and it showed that I had lost an whole heap of watery discharge and not actually my waters :wacko: it was a whole heap too considering my pants and pad were so wet :dohh: The MW told me this can happen in the lead up to your waters actually going :shrug: They put me on the monitor Charlie was fine and it showed I was getting tightenings however upon checking my cervix no dilation :nope: So it was decided I should come home and sit it out and considering my hate of hospitals a good choice imo. We collected Oliver settled him for the night ordered a take away tea and went to bed at 10pm :thumbup: I have spent all night tossing and turning because it seems I have back based contractions and tightenings or so it feels thats were am feeling the pain the most when laid on my side however when I laid on my back I noticed I could feel them at the front as well and my stomach (Charlie!) hardened everytime I got one :dohh: I nearly gave in and got up at 5.30am but decided I should try to sleep more considering I had had a crap night....I managed somehow to switch off from the pains and slept for 3hrs :happydance: 

I think today is going to be an incredibly hard day because I am so angry with DH and no longer feel like I can trust him to be supportive and helpful for me in labour and right now I feel like I dont even want him there :sad1: I was so upset last night and this morning :cry: after getting up whilst he was laid in bed snoring :( I have been up and down all night because the pain in my back has been really bad...not that he would know this of course :nope: It started last night when we got back him telling everyone basically how much of an idiot I am not knowing wether it was my waters or not and getting everyone thinking the baby was on its way :sad1: So like I dont feel stupid enough thanks for reminding me. I was so confused because when they broke my waters with Oliver I was so drugged up and had already been attempting to push him out for an hour before they decided to break my waters in an attempt to speed my labour along :wacko: I dont remember much as in how much I lost and DH has always said a trickle you would have hardly noticed and because MWs have commented `I`m all baby again and not much water` it was an easy assumption imo plus I was wearing black pants and stuff yesterday so that didnt help none either :nope: The MW was really nice and everything shame DH wasnt the same :sad1: Then he continued when we went to bed moaning about not having any room. I`m missing my Mum I wish she was here right now :(


----------



## sequeena

Oh madly I didn't realise anything was wrong, I'm sorry :nope: happy 39 weeks though Hun x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

A few things from my notes which I wanted to share....

So Charlie is laid lie-longitude with a cephalic presentation and he is 4/5 engaged

`apparently` I have a high risk pregnancy :shrug:

It also says Charlies head is -3 above ischial spines!

and worst of all my notes say a HVS (high vaginal swab) was taken which I know nothing about :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

BIG HUGS Madly:hugs: i dont know whos more fed up, me with my situtation or you feeling all geared up yesterday only to be let down!

I have a slight update.
one of my NICE MWs phoned up this morning. Concerned about me, said shes phoning the hospital on tuesday about me and is going to get me an appointment with a consultant there esp as i'll be 5 days over by then and not in very good shape. I'll go in and discuss what the best plan of action is, probably a date for induction, or if they do try a sweep it would have to be there in the hospital in a more medical environment. She said she doesnt want to see me go too far overdue before even being given a date for induction or whatever. So i feel a tiny bit better for that.

Peanut, ive the same problem, im stuck in one black mat t-shirt and and pair of ruddy jeans!


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Madly poor you :hugs::hugs:

I said exactly that to OH after I came out of hospital ....not sure if I wanted him there. Problem is my mom would be even worse:wacko:

Am an in the bloody profession and I think it is not always possible to know if your waters have gone by yourself..silly man. I would have done the same as you. If fact I have been inspecting my knickers alot recently with increase in discharge!

Keep your chin up love. They just seem to be able to make us feel complete tits sometimes. I would love to watch them go through this:growlmad:

Huge :hugs::hugs: and we are always here for you. Just glad you both are ok :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So the difference between braxton hicks and contractions....thought I would check it out as I was wondering what the difference would be considering my BHs are like contractions I had with Oliver and always joked I wouldnt be able to tell the difference :dohh:

BH are commonly painless especially in early pregnancy. Many women only feel a tightening in the abdomen in 1st/2nd tri but if a woman does feel pain it will only be in the abdomen or groin and *NOT IN THE BACK *this is the major difference between BHs and contractions :thumbup:

So I guess I am having contractions and not BHs .... I probably sound like a complete idiot I mean I have a 5yr old :sad1: and have been here before but my body is sending out so many confusing signals I cant ascertain whats going on anymore :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat and loopy :hugs:

I just want him to fook off right now I am so angry with him :sad1: and I feel bad because I dont want Charlie delivered into bad feeling iykwim....I have my Mums house keys and I feel like going off there for a few days because I dont want to be around him right now....I mentioned to him theres a note in my mat notes saying a swab was taken but I wasnt told anything about them taking a swab whilst examining me or even what it was for :shrug: he said `does it really matter it was probably routine` errrrrrrrrrr yeah routine or not if a swab was taken I should have been asked for my consent and told what it was for :hissy: That just sort of topped it all off cause when I said its wholely inappropriate to be swabbing a womans bits without asking her he got all huffy and started banging things around .... this is the guy who I expect to stand by my descisions in labour now am more than a bit worried .... he sees it as no harm done whilst I feel angry and a tad bit violated that I knew nothing about it :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly I hope things get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

They are such dipshits sometimes I swear. He is right it prob was routine and as docs do it everyday it doesnt always cross their minds to get consent. But before any procedure is done they should explain what they are doing any why, but unfortunately it doesnt always happen. You are right to feel cross about it but men seem to just not understand this stuff. I am sure if he has a swab shoved down his willy without consent he may just bat an eyelid....

If you read back you will see some of the dumb stuff my OH has said recently:wacko:!!

I am sure when the time comes he will be there for you 100%. He just doesnt see any point in sweating what he sees as the small stuff right now :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I've ranted about your oh in your journal so won't repeat it here. From your notes it sounds like baby is well positioned for coming. Do you know why you're down as high risk? I wound query that. As for the bloody swab!!! :grr: As you know this us what happened to me at Christmas and you've seen where that led me. There is no 'routine'. It's an invasive procedure that requires your consent prior to which you should be informed why they want to do it, what they want up test for and the implications of results of those tests. Call it a touchy subject for me but that makes me livid! The supervisor of midwives seemed very concerned about the swab I had taken. I think you should ring the hospital and tell them to tell you what they are testing for etc so you can give or not give your consent to the results now depending on your own feelings about it.

It's bloody not good enough. I am sick to death of women being treated like crap. We deserve respect in pregnancy and labour, our bodies are not theirs do with as they wish. :growlmad:

God today is a pissed off sort of day.


----------



## molly85

eugh another swab, I have just asked matts opinion on this and it seems to be that they are doing stuff to help so it's ok. maybe men have no ideaon patient rights or the need for consent.. grrrr

girls my feet are still really swollen and the right one hurts a fair bit. quite obviously don't want to call hospital or doctor just want them deflated


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Madly,sorry your dh is being such a dick.Any of us would have gone to get checked out in your position yesterday.x
Madcat,so glad you're gonna see a consultant and at least get a date for induction if nothing happens in the meantime.
Sorry you've earache peanut,and no clothes to wear.I'm similar,nothing is comfy anymore except 1 pair of joggers that I keep wearing and washing coz I need to wear them in to hospital!I put a maxi dress on after my shower so nice and comfy now!

Well I was up bright and early,cleaned the house from top to bottom,done all laundry,changed the beds etc!
Dh has been outside with the boys mowing the lawn,tidying the garden,doing the recycling etc!
So a very busy morning!
Had a shower,washed my hair,shaved my legs etc,so now I'm all set for my arrival!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly, if it makes you feel any better I had the exact same situation with James. I was sure it was my waters, there was so much but :nope: men are such idiots sometimes they just don't know when to shut up!

Have you got everything in your birth plan that you want done? Maybe make a big point of everyone reading it when you do go into labour?

Oh just to make you smile when they did mine they used a torch like this:
https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/un/uniross-essential-rechargeable-torch.jpg

I was like it's not that big down there!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Happy dd day vbaby xx


----------



## molly85

lol pink, you sure? did they not have a proper lamp?


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly they just turned up with that and one of those speculum thingys it wasn't fun!


----------



## molly85

damn i don't know what would have scared me more.am petrified over this sweep/exam thing but as its a first it's going to be scary anyway


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy edd vbaby! When did your boys come 40+3 was it?

I've been for a short walk with the boys and dog and have to admit I don't feel particularly improved for it. The earache has moved to my other ear now though I'm hoping it won't be so uncomfortable as a secondary thing. Hardly even got BHs today. Just a bloody bad mood. Feel cheated of the bank holidays and sunshine. I should be pushing my new baby in my new pram now. Or carrying her in the sling on walks of increasing length and agility. Sick of being tired and feeling sick and not being able to do anything much. There's a funfair for Byron and Easter egg trails at our local Trust place and I can't handle any of it. Today is officially my :cry: and :growlmad: and :grr: day.


----------



## molly85

peanut can we tempt you with a sweep at the very least yet?????? 

remember your sanity over not being poked at hun.


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut I had Bloody show and start of contractions with both boys on the afternoon of 40+3.
Shay was born early morning 40+5 and oran early morning 40+4.
You would think they were so similar that this 1's gotta follow the pattern.
So I am being good and staying patient until next tues,if she's not here then I will be doing the crying and cracking up etc!
Sorry you're havin a shit day.x


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you are feeling so crap today Peanut :hugs: it won't be long now til your little girl is here. 

Happy due date Vbaby :dance:

Madly sorry your DH is being a tool! Men are just so :grr: sometimes! 

I mostly forget what else I read, I am also not dressed appropriately for the sun. I can't fasten any of my normal shorts or linen trousers cos my belly is still swollen so I'm living in a pair of mat jeans that are falling down and various t-shirts. Not glamorous at all.


----------



## molly85

i am trying out my leaving hospital outfit. dark pink trackys and a top like yesterdays with a floralpattern. comfy but not totally pj like


----------



## gilz82

Oh I looked like a bag lady when I left hospital, and I was honestly beyond caring. I had dark blue trackies on and a t-shirt of Marcs I'd taken to the hospital for sleeping in cos Marc forgot to bring me a t-shirt of my own. He also forgot to bring me shoes so I went home in my slippers! 

I should have taken a picture of that, then you lot could have laughed at me some more :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hey, whatever you're comfortable in :) That's what matters! I'm not going to be dressed up to come home from the hospital :haha:


----------



## molly85

I have a need to look human. insane i know. I don't want to be in more that 24 hours so am re thinking my bag its tiny as it is. think i might just pack nighties and a couple of bottoms


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Afternoon Ladies!

Haven't caught up on the post's but I will have a look when I come back on.

Well I am finally home!

Saw another consultant this morning and they told me they are happy for me to go back to being midwife led :happydance: but if I have any more reduced movement they want me back in straight away.

Basically if he does it again they will put me under consultant led and they will monitor me weekly until 37 weeks and then get him out because it is putting worry on me and DH and it isn't good for me or Jake.

So they are putting it down to a combination of Jake getting into his comfy position (legs behind his head), Then getting behind my placenta (and playing with it and the cord!) and apparently I have really strong abdominal muscles aswell which apparently will stand me in good sted for labour!

Got to go back to the maternity unit on Monday for an hours monitoring and they have also given me a kick chart that they want to see on monday but otherwise Jake is doing fine.

The consultant has named him 'The Little Monkey!' and on the white board on the unit where it say's paitents name he put Sofie Hartley & The Little Monkey! :dohh: Consultant was lovely though :cloud9:

Going to go and get some sleep now because I feel so drained and I will catch up with the post's later.

:flower:


----------



## molly85

lol little monkey, glad he's ok


----------



## vbaby3

Aw thats great sofie,glad you're home,and fingers crosses jake behaves from now on!
I'm wearing tracksuit bottoms,a t shirt and flip flops in to the hospital,and unless they're soiled I will be wearing them back home!
I won't be dressing baby up to come home either,just a babygrow.There's no big deal when we get home,my mam will head off so it'll just be me dh and the kids bonding so no need to be dressed up,just comfy!
When we're havin visitors though I will put her into a wee dress!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I have a special Hungry Caterpillar baby grow and hat for him to come home in, lol. Do you think it's different vbaby because it's your third? Did you have a special outfit for your first?


----------



## vbaby3

Ah no,she'll still be gorgeous,they're all nice cute babygrows I'll have with me.I think I had a little trousers and t shirt outfit for shay to come home in and didn't put it on him,babygrows are so comfy lookin on them I didn't have the heart to start putting a proper outfit on him!


----------



## loopylollipop

sorry you are having such a crappy day PB :cry:

Madcat glad someone is finally taking your pain seriously :hugs:

Here are some of my flat bump pics. It looks more impressively flat in real life:winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I thought the same thing. The baby grows and vests I'm bringing are all new stuff :blush: I just have this thought that he should come home new from the hospital in new things, lol! I'm getting very excited!

Other than that, I'm just sat here waiting for an ASDA order. Planning on stocking up on nappies next month. We've already got lots of wipes and he has TONS of clothes. Just yesterday, the daughter of the lady upstairs offered me a box of gently used 6-9 month clothes :wacko: She said he'd only worn some of the things once or twice. I hope he doesn't pop out a girl :rofl: Did anyone see that thread in third tri where they confused her girl for a boy??? How does that happen? I can understand the other way about, but that's just crazy!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well we've all just had a long nap, for all the good it's done for our respective moods! DH is dashing to try and get Byron to the little fair at the garden centre before it shuts.

Not going to have a sweep for anything Molly!

Glad you're home sofie.

Where's that square bump then loopy? Keep meaning to say mine is pretty square when she is posterior with knees spread out the front and space between. Perhaps your is something similar?

How was Noah Gilz?


----------



## loopylollipop

oop forgot the pics:wacko:

the one with the side view of my uncovered bump - you can just see the lump by my right elbow that is his head. He moved just before the photo making it look less flat!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03714.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









DSC03706.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC03712.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC03691.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 1


----------



## loopylollipop

seeing as havent posted any other bump pics due to lack of cableage - heres my 30 wk one...

and the last one at Christmas about 24 weeks showing how I have spent most of my pregnancy - with food of some sort in my gob.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03682.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6









DSC03645.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Very nice loopy


----------



## madcatwoman

thats a lovely tidy bump loopy!:thumbup:

well, good day and bad, good that DH has been home to keep my company, ive sat out in the garden under the brolly, hes brought me out drinks and ive talked to him while hes been gardening etc. Ive come in now im just too hot.

Collected my washing off the line(its crispy) lol, but unfortunately i didnt quite realise my limitations stopped at such a simple task, as i was only standing there unpegging and my bad righthand side leg gave way, the only thing stopping me ending up in a heap was the line its self.

Anyway, im going to have a shower and cool down, thankfully we never had the money to update it, so its still kitted out with disabled handles etc!!!!!:wacko::dohh::haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh dead Madcat thats no good. It is so frustrating not being able to do anything but the simplest tasks. When my sciatica was bad I couldnt even put my own knickers on.

At least someone nice is on your side and fighting your corner:thumbup: They sound so completely unsympathetic otherwise.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Madcat. I hope you feel improved for a cool shower.

Your bump looks lovely to me loopy!

I'm watching Tudors and willing this period pain to grow. My ears seem a bit improved. Maybe I'll feel better tomorrow, less ill, less cross and able to go somewhere nice. Maybe...


----------



## loopylollipop

I hope so Peanut.

The only problem is when you feel well enough to venture out as you no longer feel poorly, you realise how debilatated you are by having a big bump and being exhausted, especially in this heat :wacko:

I want ice cream nom nom nom nom :icecream:

we need some term bump pics please! I know you are all fed up but pretty please!

Happy DD Vbaby :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've taken one but never get round to connecting to the pc to transfer!


----------



## vbaby3

Was just after thinking I must take a final bump pic!will do it later and post up


----------



## gilz82

Loopy your bump does look flat in the first set of pictures with the dress on. In the secod set of pictures I'd just like to say you look a lot younger than you've told us you are :thumbup: 

I've not been up to much hospital and back and the hospital again, they've changed Noah's feeds again!! He's now two bottle feeds then a tube feed. Without wanting to sound negative I don't think he's ready. He was sleeping 5 mins into his feed at 3pm and he's meant to get bottle feed again at 6pm. I had to come home for a while cos I'm totally knackered. On the plus side he's put on just over 2oz so he's up to 5lb 4oz now. 

Molly I didn't plan to leave hospital looking like a bag lady it's just how it turned out, so I know what you mean about wanting to be dressed nice.


----------



## molly85

peanut just wanted you to feel better again. 

awww little mans coming on well the Gilz.

Yay loopy a very nice looking bump


----------



## vbaby3

Glad noahs putting on weight gilz,Hope you can get a bit of rest hun.You really gotta lok after yourself and be the healthiest you can be when you get to take him home.x

Gorgeous bump pics loopy!


----------



## PeanutBean

I know Molly but if I'm not letting DH getting inside me I'm definitely not letting the mw in! :lol:

Glad Noah's gaining weight, that's great news!

My ear pain has switched back to the other side but haven't needed pain killers all day so it's probably sorting itself out. Boys are just back. I am feeling like a useless waste of space. Bored and incompetent and a drain on everyone else's resources. Blah.


----------



## molly85

your about to be teh busiest person in the world let them take the slack.

oh matts banned me from sex lol he doesn't want me having abby to early weird bloke


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Loopy your bump does look flat in the first set of pictures with the dress on. In the secod set of pictures I'd just like to say you look a lot younger than you've told us you are :thumbup:
> 
> I've not been up to much hospital and back and the hospital again, they've changed Noah's feeds again!! He's now two bottle feeds then a tube feed. Without wanting to sound negative I don't think he's ready. He was sleeping 5 mins into his feed at 3pm and he's meant to get bottle feed again at 6pm. I had to come home for a while cos I'm totally knackered. On the plus side he's put on just over 2oz so he's up to 5lb 4oz now.
> 
> Molly I didn't plan to leave hospital looking like a bag lady it's just how it turned out, so I know what you mean about wanting to be dressed nice.

Thanks Gilz. I am not really bothered by it at all, I know its just his position. It just struck me when I was sat in a massive circle of other preg mums during waterbirth class and I looked around at the bumps , then at mine! 

Ta re photos, in first of second set I am not sure why I look like my dog has just died!

Cant believe they have changed his regime AGAIN. Poor little mite. However he is putting on weight and that is what matters. I cant begin to imagine how frustrated and helpless you must feel with it all. 

I am pretty sure my mat clothes will be in rags by the time I leave hospital. The choice gets fewer and fewer by the day. I dug out my maxi dress from last summer thanks to Vbaby and it fits well enough to use as a mat dress for now.


----------



## molly85

im to short for a maxie dress

gilz, i am packing my out fit as matt can handle pjs


----------



## gilz82

I never got as far as packing a coming home outfit for me or Noah. When I went into hospital at first my sister panicked and got me the basics, pants, jammies and toiletries. Once my OH arrived after Noah came he took all the clothes I had on when I was admitted home, brought the trackies I asked for back but just forgot everything else :dohh:


----------



## molly85

prob why matt nagged me to pack from 20 weeks


----------



## loopylollipop

I am pretty short too Molly, this thing drags on the ground (yes am wearing it again today) but my options are very limited. 

All my underbump jeans and trousers feel like they are cutting me in two.

Joggers are lovely but I look like a ragamuffin.


----------



## molly85

its top i think that improves thisout fit.

i'd prob tip over i have no balance andmy legs stick together


----------



## vbaby3

Men are useless gilz when it comes to things like that!
I had 3 pairs of jammies with me when I had shay and he managed to shit and puke all over all my 3 lovely new jammies on the day he was born!
Asked dh to bring me in some of my jammies from home,well absolutely no common sense whatsoever,unmatching,too small and raggedy 1's he brought me!
This time I have some packed,but I also have a wee pile sitting on my chest of drawers of extra jammies for me,extra knickers and extra baby grows and vests for baby,so if I have to stay in longer for any reason he just has to grab the whole entire pile!


----------



## vbaby3

molly85 said:


> your about to be teh busiest person in the world let them take the slack.
> 
> oh matts banned me from sex lol he doesn't want me having abby to early weird bloke

My dh has been readily offering me sweet lovin the last few days!!!despite the veiny swollen situ down there lol!!
I did think its probably coz he wants to help along and try get this lo out,but I realized today he's probably just copped on that he'll be getting none for wks after baby while my bits heal so he's making the most of it lol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My dad posted on my facebook status "Weebles wobble but they don't fall down" I have a lovely father :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

We're having a BBQ. God knows if I'll be able to stomach any of it but we're giving it a go. Byron is calling it a barboo. He's also just wiped broccoli spit all over my jogging bottoms that I have literally taken off the line and put on 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah the joys of toddlerhood :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

You have it all to look forward to! :haha: I'll already be a skeggy state so another one won't matter. :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Yes, a toddler like DH is something I'm NOT looking forward to, lmao!


----------



## molly85

nice. what is broccolie doing neaer a bbq?


----------



## PeanutBean

The broccoli came before the BBQ. Stupidly DH gave him a bic bic anyway so he's not eating any real food. :dohh:


----------



## molly85

bic bic? is this a new language?


----------



## PeanutBean

Of course! Byron's language.


----------



## gilz82

Enjoy your BBQ Peanut. We were going to have one then remembered my sister has our BBQ. Its been out her back door since we lent her it last summer so it's wrecked now. 

We had baked potatoes instead and are going to go to the pub for a little while tonight. I think it'll do us good to go out for a couple of hours instead of just sitting quietly at the hospital. Especially since I'm feeling pretty negative about the changes to Noah's feeding routine just now. Please don't interpret this as me not caring as thats completely not the case.


----------



## molly85

enjoy some time to your selves you don't get enough as it is. you might have had someone come sit with him if he was at home at this stage


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> Enjoy your BBQ Peanut. We were going to have one then remembered my sister has our BBQ. Its been out her back door since we lent her it last summer so it's wrecked now.
> 
> We had baked potatoes instead and are going to go to the pub for a little while tonight. I think it'll do us good to go out for a couple of hours instead of just sitting quietly at the hospital. Especially since I'm feeling pretty negative about the changes to Noah's feeding routine just now. Please don't interpret this as me not caring as thats completely not the case.

I don't think anyone would interpret it that way hun :thumbup:

It will be good to have some time to yourselves!

Enjoy!

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz I don't blame you for wanting a break together. Got to say I'm very close to having some wine tonight. Tbh I just want to get pissed! Want to escape from me and how I feel though it's not a very practical idea! :dohh:

I hope you feel refreshed after the pub.


----------



## vbaby3

My due date bump pic(please excuse my lovely stretch marks!)
And a couple pics of my gorgeous boys I took today(excuse the footie kits gilz lol!!!)
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4









032.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









033.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

Aww aren't the cute. are they celtic tops?


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,you more than deserve a few hrs in the pub with your dh,nobody would think that was bad at all.A bit of time together and a few drinkies will do you the world of good!
Peanut you read my mind,I am actually gonna have just half a glass of white wine later on when boys are gone to bed,just a wee tipple to sip on lol!


----------



## vbaby3

yeh,celtic tops,dh's a huge fan so the boys have no choice lol!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow! I just got up to go to the loo and I had a horrible pain in my bump!

It hurt that much I had to breathe through it so I thought I must really need a wee! So I went for a wee and as soon as I started the pain started even more!

Finished having a wee and when I stood up it hurt like hell! I had to bend over the bath to relieve it....It still hurts now I am sat down in bed but nothing like it was in the bathroom....

Anyone had this?


----------



## molly85

You know they do baby sizes?


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs:

I don't really drink but I may have a glass of wine, it's more about spending some time together away from the neonatal unit. 

Lovely pictures Vbaby even with the Celtic tops. It's funny we were just talking about football tops today. I'm a rangers fan and my OH is a Celtic fan so we agreed no football strips, other than a scotland one, until Noah is old enough to decide if he's even bothered with football.


----------



## molly85

lol abby already has hers lol


----------



## molly85

sorry sofie not sure could be a bh or just a sore muscle or a foot in the wrong place


----------



## loopylollipop

Ooo lovely pics Vbaby.

Your boys are adorable, could eat 'em all up. Am just imagining a gorgeous little girl with big blue eyes to complete the perfect picture :D

Great bump! And heck, you've seen my stretch marks. My DS calls them my 'slug trails'. They have never bothered me, I wear them with pride :smug:
None from this little man as yet.

Gilz, go and enjoy. Its sounds the perfect plan. They are faffing so much I am not surprised you feel like that. Tbh you must be thinking WTF as they dont really seem to take your views on board at all. Its so far removed from what I expected would happen in NICU. But from the girls I have chatted with who have had experience of babes in there it seems commonplace. I was talking to a lady in hospital whos LO was still in and she seemed to be no more involved than sitting and holding her little hand. They didnt let her hold her or feed her or anything. 

You have pushed for what you think has been best for him so sit back and enjoy having time with your OH, it will do you both the world of good.

We have just had a 'birthing plan' labour and delivery talk and I have been surprised at what he has been thinking. In fact it has been completely opposite to what I thought he thought. God men. He has obviously been thinking loads when I thought he was more bothered about getting his stupid CB aerial up :wacko:

He would rather me not have the ECV. He would rather wait and see if he turns naturally. 

Peanut, I love toddler talk. Our youngest cant say yellow and says lellow which sounds super cute. I also remember bock bock (bottle), ra ra (tractor) and various other melt moments.


----------



## vbaby3

Not sure either sofie sorry.

What kit has abby got molly?
we have the boys old baby celtic tops this lo can wear,along with a few celtic babygrows and vests!
The celtic shop is in dublin so dh hasn't been let loose in it in a while!


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks loopy,yeh we reckon we make the cutest boys ever lol!!!
It'll be mad to see our little girl,wonder will she be just like her brothers,can't wait to see.
In my 4d scan I instantly saw oran in her.


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie I had a moment like that whilst at the til in Asda about a month ago. Had to hang off the thingy you put your card into for a bit until it passed. Felt a bit of a fool but it passed.

I have def had some quite strong rather painful BH but then they went away and didnt come back so knew they werent full on contractions.

Or like Molly said maybe a bit pressing on somewhere really uncomfortable. When my LOs head is under the right side of my rib cage it really hurts my liver. I have just tried to push his head away from there a minute ago yikes.

Hope you feel more comfortable soon.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## molly85

shehas the aldershot town one. Matts a fan. we have programs fromher first match as a tiny poppy seed


----------



## vbaby3

Molly you are nuts!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lovely boys and lovely bump! You look similar to me I think though bumps always look different depending on their size in relation to boobs!

Sofie can you describe more about where it hurt and what like? I've had agonising under-bump pain like that, totally wrecks when going for a per and eventually subsides after being bent double a while. I think when I last had it I put it down to sone action around engaging. In and out. I have very tender ligaments at the bottom of my bump which makes a few things pretty painful sometimes.

I can't decide whether to have wine or not. This period pain is uncomfy enough to radiate down my thighs. :wacko:

Loopy Byron says such gorgeous things. He used to say da'en for thank you when he was just talking, it was adorable! Breaks my heart as he learns to pronounce better. He calls telly tebiyi. :cloud9:


----------



## gilz82

Hope it's just been baby squishing something SK and not anything more sinister :hugs:

Loopy the expression too many cook spoil the broth, springs to mind when I think about how the neonatal unit is run. For example the other day I asked the mw if I could change Noah's sleepsuit because he'd been sick. She went a little mad, in a good way, and said of course he's your baby if he needs changed and you want to then change him. Same day but at night so a different shift of mws I got a row for holding Noah in front of my face and giving him a kiss. I was told, you are meant to be feeding him aren't you, so stop that. 

You can't win and don't get to see the decent mws consistently enough to get things established.


----------



## loopylollipop

Haha ha Molly. Cant wait to see those pics :winkwink:

My OH is into all the motorbike racing so all this LOs kit will be ducati or yamaha or whatever it is he likes :wacko:

Vbaby its funny imaging what they will look like. My DS looks nothing like me but exactly like his dad.

Your boys def look related so you would think she will be the same but sometimes they look completely different than you expect. She will be gorgeous either way though :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Hope it's just been baby squishing something SK and not anything more sinister :hugs:
> 
> Loopy the expression too many cook spoil the broth, springs to mind when I think about how the neonatal unit is run. For example the other day I asked the mw if I could change Noah's sleepsuit because he'd been sick. She went a little mad, in a good way, and said of course he's your baby if he needs changed and you want to then change him. Same day but at night so a different shift of mws I got a row for holding Noah in front of my face and giving him a kiss. I was told, you are meant to be feeding him aren't you, so stop that.
> 
> You can't win and don't get to see the decent mws consistently enough to get things established.

OMG Gilz I cant believe they told you off for kissing your baby :growlmad: How dare they????????? Oh it makes me so angry!! Who they hell do they think they are speaking to a parent like that!!

I wonder people like this end up in such a profession. They must have hearts of stone. Witches.

Peanut - it is so wonderful isnt it. I wish I had written more stuff down with DS, as I can only remember some bits now like words he would say or how fascinated he was by the washer on spin cycle. I remember I was devastated when he started getting teeth as I loved his gummy little smile and felt like he wouldnt be my baby anymore. Felt silly at the time, but it was how I felt. Of course that smile was replaced by lots of other just as lovely things.


----------



## molly85

i did show you guys the pic of molly in teh kit


----------



## loopylollipop

must have missed that sorry!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:saywhat: Glitz, I would be going mental if the mw said that to me :grr:


----------



## gilz82

I think the problem is that all the parents in the neonatal unit are so overwhelmed by having a baby there that no one challenges the witchy people. I know the mw in questions name and once Noah is coming home I fully intend to make a complaint to the mw sister for the unit. But at the time it happened I just said sorry, sat down turned my chair to the wall, fed Noah and cried.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I was just telling DH what they are doing with his feeds, etc and he said he doesn't know how you are not going mental at them. :nope: I know it's overwhelming, but still! No one should treat you like that :hugs:


----------



## molly85

what would happen if you wanted to discharge him gilz? he's just on medication to hold his food down right? which isprobably because they feed him to fast. I wouldn't wait to complain as in the mean time you will only recieve dodgy care which is doing you, marc and Noah no good.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196654_10150160656452464_646837463_8757968_53232_n.jpg


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I think the problem is that all the parents in the neonatal unit are so overwhelmed by having a baby there that no one challenges the witchy people. I know the mw in questions name and once Noah is coming home I fully intend to make a complaint to the mw sister for the unit. But at the time it happened I just said sorry, sat down turned my chair to the wall, fed Noah and cried.

I would have done the same too Gilz. It is very easy to sit back and think what you would say in a certain situation but somewhere like NICU is such a high powered overwhelmingly medicalised environment people feel incredibly impotent and vulnerable. You wonder what they know that you dont that has made them comment on your behaviour and its only sometimes when you go away and mull it over that you realise they are just being bossy bitches and they feed off their power trip making others feel small. I have met so many of them and seen them treat people so badly. I have had many a quiet word about similar situations but nothing is as emotive as a parent/child moment.

Even in my recent admission I got told so much but so many different people and tried to keep up with what I thought was best for me and LO but in the end thought screw it I will adopt a passive role. Not ideal by any means but you become drained after a while.

Complaining afterwards is a good idea, as otherwise these bullies get away with it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^Good question Molly! I was wondering the same....is it just the food? I mean cause I think that you are getting his feeds down and the tube is just causing more problems, iykwim.


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> what would happen if you wanted to discharge him gilz? he's just on medication to hold his food down right? which isprobably because they feed him to fast. I wouldn't wait to complain as in the mean time you will only recieve dodgy care which is doing you, marc and Noah no good.
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196654_10150160656452464_646837463_8757968_53232_n.jpg

Hahaha I love it Molly! Super cute!

And yes you make a good point ...I suppose waiting til afterward doesnt address the issue. 

Maybe speak to the consultant when you see them? Make a list though of questions and comments though otherwise you will forget!

The docs usually dont mind lists, in fact I actively encourage them. That way the discussion is patient and not doctor-led.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Totally loopy! That's what I do every time we go in and I have questions about LO's heart. I write them all in one book and carry it with my notes.


----------



## molly85

my consultant kept looking at my list lol.

oh dear bad sneeze.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine tried to take mine, but I took it back :haha:


----------



## molly85

it was on a postit where they write so i couldn't forget it


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah, well, you all know I'm a terrible stinker for not getting pushed about by doctors or midwives :rofl: I was joking with DH that if Alex has to be in the NICU, the midwives are going to see me coming and run :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well I eventually caught up on about 30pages so please please forgive me because I cannot remember everything I read to reply :dohh:

vbaby and loopy lovely bump pics :) I had my `last bump pics` taken with Oliver at 37wks so decided unless I reach 40wks I wont take anymore :winkwink:

Gilz hon that reminds me so much of my experience of neonatal we actually did complain about one of the MWs because she told me I wasnt to touch my Son (I think I might have already told you Ladies this?) and she was removed from his care :thumbup: Its so very hard but we too just excepted what we were told :cry: so I can understand how hard it is to stand up and say what you actually feel :hugs: I think the pub sounds great and its a fab idea :) I wish I could come with you :winkwink: I was eyeing up the non alco wine in asda but didnt get any :dohh: I think I may have a beer .... just the one sooooooooooo refreshing

Pink you made me LMAO over the pic of the torch because that is exactly what the assisting MW used yesterday :rofl: The MW sadi her colleague would be coming to assist with her torch and I joked she was kidding well she bloody wasnt :haha: It was exactly like the one in the picture :lol:

As for footie strips we wanted a leeds strip for Charlie and our friend was buying it as a gift for us however he informed us today that the baby strip is no longer available and sold out until the new strip comes out ..... gutted is not the word :dohh:

Sorry I think I have forgotten so much :hugs:

Thanks you so much for all your support earlier Ladies :kiss: I updated my journal but in a nutshell I am feeling so much better now :)


----------



## molly85

has your friend checked ebay? or some where like sports direct being a bigger club I got abbys for £12.50 as its half way through the season


----------



## PeanutBean

Got any tips madly because I'm just :cry:


----------



## molly85

eugh, major pressure down there thanks abby i think your on my bladder


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Peanut, dance around in the back garden naked under a full moon :haha: Just kidding :hugs: Have you tried all the other methods? Sex, spicy food, etc?


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't try any methods. I don't like spicy food, curries, pineapple; I can't dtd because of gbs. Besides which I don't believe it'll make any difference as she will come when she's ready. I can't dance in my garden as it's alongside a main road plus it's another three weeks til a full moon! :lol:

I am sick of feeling like a shit mum.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through. In a way, I feel good cause I'll know exactly when LO is coming, but in a way, I feel bad because I'll never be able to relate to the wait.


----------



## molly85

how are you a shit mum? your hubbys a star but you are making sure your hubby has timewith byron whilst you cook his baby girl. its not an easy process sostop beating your self up


----------



## PeanutBean

Because Byron rarely wants me involved in anything then when he does ask I usually can't do it, like chasing him or going on choo choo rides or dogwalks. I just get "away mumma" and things like that. Instead of being able to make the most of being with him before he has to share I've hardly seen him.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> I can't try any methods. I don't like spicy food, curries, pineapple; I can't dtd because of gbs. Besides which I don't believe it'll make any difference as she will come when she's ready. I can't dance in my garden as it's alongside a main road plus it's another three weeks til a full moon! :lol:
> 
> I am sick of feeling like a shit mum.

Oh Peanut you arent a shit mum! Just look back at the conversation we were having about our DSs and you were positively glowing about Byron and his scrumminess:cloud9::cloud9:

You are doing the best you can, and the best you can do right now is look after yourself and keep trying to prepare yourself for the events to unfold, when they are ready to unfold. Look forward to the birth you have chosen, and imagine everything going as you wish. Watch wonderful amazing births on youtube and get into the birthing zone. Push thoughts of being overdue away and dont go through any imaginary arguements about 'that' subject in your head. Ohhhmmmmmmm Ohmmmmmmm Ohmmmmmmm.

Dont let frustration, pain, tiredness and helplessness come between you and the goal you have worked so hard towards. Think of all the positive loveliness and supportive things you have said to me, they are true for you too :kiss:

When I was in hospital a young girl got admitted from labour ward into my room . She must have been only 18 -20, having 2nd baby.

She was completely in the zone, but because she wasnt making a fuss or huffing and puffing the mws didnt believe she was in labour and didnt even bother to examine her. She even said she felt pressure 'down below' and I was thinking FFS believe the girl!! Mum was begging them to examine her and instead they gave her two paracetamol.

She didnt speak and just laid on her side breathing deeply. Unfortunately my consultant came just when they finally caved and examined her so I missed the conversation (bad me earwigging) but when he opened the curtains she was gone. To delivery suite to push I should imagine, there was no reason to move her otherwise. It was amazing to witness someone so focused. I was in awe.


----------



## pinkclaire

Jusat caught up, wow there was lots of pages I thought that someone must be in labour :haha:

I really feel for you DD ladies, I am miserable in this heat so can only imagine how you must feel! I had a bit of a sleep and a breakdown all at the same time earlier felt a bit better for it!

Lol Madly, they used the same one?! Haha thats funny, they did the same to me, brought a MALE nurse in to hold the torch!

Gilz I think time with your OH is a great idea, you've been through so much lately :hugs: Cant believe they've changed things again, They really arnt giving him time to adjust to anything poor lad. Def speak up, or get OH to do it if you dont feel strong enough :hugs:

SK sounds like engaging pain to me! At least with your first once their down they stay there, this one is up down like a bloody yo yo its killing me!

Loopy loved the bump pics, I see what you mean a bit, I'm sure its just the way your baby is lying!

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

PB I feel like that with James, hes running round the garden and stuff and I cant play with him like I want to, I hate it! I want to run after him and play in the paddling pool with him etc I totally get what you mean :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

And Byron will still have you, and wont always have to share you even after DD is born. You will always make time for those special mummy and Byron times and he will love you all the more for it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thank you for the kind words. I seem to have lost all control tonight. I know he won't even remember these days when he is older but it's such a special age and he is do gorgeous and sometimes I feel I hardly see him, hardly no him. DH does everything so they have the bond now that I had when I was mat leave with him. It's all just insult to injury when I feel so physically sick and fed up all the time too. I'm already resenting these bank holidays as I know I will feel like this the whole time and won't go anywhere or do anything. I'm fed up of it.


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I seem to have lost all control tonight. I know he won't even remember these days when he is older but it's such a special age and he is do gorgeous and sometimes I feel I hardly see him, hardly no him. DH does everything so they have the bond now that I had when I was mat leave with him. It's all just insult to injury when I feel so physically sick and fed up all the time too. I'm already resenting these bank holidays as I know I will feel like this the whole time and won't go anywhere or do anything. I'm fed up of it.

You might be giving birth to your daughter hun :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

Think of it as good bonding time for Daddy and Byron, his mummy bond is so strong he will never lose that :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

He's always been closer to DH since I started work. Bit of a daddy's boy. I suppose it's what I get for working full time.

How do you mean loopy? I refuse to think this is a sign! I've had enough of them. I'm going to ignore everything until she is crowning.


----------



## PeanutBean

Where's Madcat? Hope she's ok.


----------



## loopylollipop

just meant although you dont think you will be doing anything over the BH, your LO may have other plans! Not a prediction, you just never know....:hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

I was thinking that PB but wondered if maybe I'd missed a post in my catch up. Hope shes ok x


----------



## molly85

girls we are off to bed matts back at work days tomorrow. some one please text me if anything happens what ever time i'll get it when i wee,


hugs


----------



## madcatwoman

Im ok thanks peanut:thumbup:, well not ok really, but you know what i mean. after my early shower i got onto the couch, we had a takeaway, then dh put two films on, and i didnt move to the PC or anywhere:shrug:,adding insult to injury my back started playing up so i stayed put apart from loo trips, but on my way to 'bed' now and just caught up on all your posts and cant remember a thing:haha:. Apart from you saying you could easily have a glass of wine.....well, you know what, i dont drink AT ALL, im teetotal, but even id be tempted to give it a go!, Im also like you in that i dont like hot spicy food , so curry is out, as is nooky(it would hurt too much)-i also didnt know it was a no no with the GBS either.
Anyway, going to see what if any sleep i can get now girlies x


----------



## gilz82

Glad you are ok-ish Madcat :hugs:

Peanut hon you are growing Byron a baby sister. There is only so much you much you can do as a heavily pregnant mummy and I'm sure Byron won't even be remotely aware of any of this period of time :hugs:

I'm home and so mad at my OH I could actually bash him over the head. I'm not going to bother explaining as it's so long winded and I can't be arsed, but the short version is that my lasting impression of the night is that he's missing the life he had over 5 years ago with his previous OH instead of relishing the life he has now with me and Noah.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz... :hugs::hugs: Without detail it's impossible to comment but I hope everything will be ok.

Madcat - it's not exactly that sex is out with gbs, just that the chance of a positive goes up after sex either because it's the man who is the carrier or because the act itself had pushed bacteria up that are not normally resident there. Taking into consideration the circumstances under which I got my positive and that I don't plan to have antibiotics I don't want to increase my odds at all.

And why am I up and posting on here? Because I just woke for no apparent reason to find I was covered in bloody show. Wow there seemed a lot! All pink and snotty but quite watery, not a blob at all. And how do I feel now? I am suddenly bricking it!!! No contractions but quite a big of quiet period pain. Wonder if she can wait til Sunday (midnight will do) as the 23rd is a rubbish sort of date! Though I return to work on the 24th next year!

God only an hour or so ago we heard a massive to-do outside, collapsed woman on floor apparently not breathing, crowd of people, shouty man disappearing. :wacko: Getting ready to call police but someone seemed already to be on to them and they and an ambulance arrived soon after. Hope that's all out of their system now. Thank god I wasn't pushing in the pool at the time listening to all that!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahhh I'm wide awake!

Gilz :hugs: hope you've sorted things out xx

Peanut that sounds very promising! Any update?

Madcat hope your bearing up :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning morning! I am starving and THEY are still asleep in Byron's bed. DH doesn't even know we could be having our baby today. Update is I've not slept enough and spent 2 hours doing hypno in thx night to pass the time. I had had uncomfortable period pains right round with every BH or contraction which have been coming since though entirely without regularity and probably only averaging about 4 an hour. I am sure it will be soon. Can't tell you what I'd give for a clearout, the pressure in my bum...yikes! Have been but was (sorry tmi) most solid in weeks! :wacko: I reckon when I'm up and about things will really kick off. Plenty of aching in my back and I reckon that tens will soon be welcome.

How come you're awake so early pink?


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all. i gave up on bed at 1.30 and returned to the couch, dosed on and off but my back aches on the couch these days. Thankfully DH got up at 7 and joined me in the livingroom for some company, didnt expect him to be up so early.

Peanut, this is going to be it for you if you have had your show, whether it be tomorrow or next week, it wont be long now!:thumbup:

ive just taken some painkillers, not for my ailements(parecetamol doesnt work on those), just got a banging headache, i just got worked up this morning, about having to face another day without being able to do anything and had another good cry but gave myself a headache in the process:dohh:

The good news is, although DH is going out with his mum in an hour as usual, its the last day of this nonsense!, hes told her today is the last!:winkwink: after nearly 8 years of our relationship, baby B it seems has changed the rules!. Im going to go out in the car though by the time she returns, just for a drive as i cant walk, im just not in the mood for nicesties to her.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay for the end of an irritating era! It won't be long now for you too. If you cry like I did last night you might get a show too!


----------



## vbaby3

YAY Peanut!!!!!!
I'm all excited for you now!
That sounds exactly like my show,more like bloody discharge than mucus pluggy iykwim!
I predict a baby peanut today,or early morning tomorrow!!
I started with af type cramps too after my show which gradually turned into proper contractions.Have you had anymore show since last night?
Once my contractions kicked in I had more bloody discharge everytime I went for a pee,so knew dilation was really kicking in!
Hope it'll be the same for you,and this lo stops teasing!

Gilz,big hugs hun.xxx

Madcat,so glad its dh's last shopping trip with his mam,definately the end of an era.x

No news here,gonna get food and showered and we're all gonna head into town for a few hrs and potter about!Will be hoping for a wonderful update peanut when I log back on,and GOOD LUCK!!!Just incase it all happens quickly.xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been having slightly uncomfortable contractions since the show, probably 3 or 4 an hour so not regular and not frequent but definitely there. Also had some more spots of bloody discharge this morning and some on the liner I slept in after the show. I can't tell you what a relief it is to have this sign which I know means things are really happening. I guess the way I was feeling yesterday probably WAS down to hormone changes after all. ;)

I so hope the other due ladies get a similar sign soon, it's everso reassuring.

I think (and hope!) I'll have her by the end of the weekend too. I need to get more sleep this morning and DH is on a mission to wear out the boy in the hope he sleeps through - he didn't last night but did the two nights before. Then baby-out mission can commence in earnest!


----------



## vbaby3

Great sign there's been more bloody show peanut!!!
Definately try get more sleep so you've plenty of energy for later.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz I was thinking about your oh after posting in the night. For women with or without a natural birth or that first rush of love there is still a connection with the baby that comes sort of effortlessly. But I think men can't really have that and given the circumstances around Noah's birth I bet your oh feels very disconnected from him and fatherhood. He sees the changes in you and your life together but without the benefits yet. I am sure that once Noah is home and your oh gets to know him properly he will soon bond and appreciate your new family life.


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut I'm so glad for you that things are starting to happen, plus I'm excited! Get listening to your affirmations lol. 

Madcat hope something happens for you soon as well :hugs:

I was up because Matt wasn't very well in the night and I couldn't sleep with his constant in out of bed and moaning lol. Plus my neighbours had a party last night (noone parties like fijians I tell you!) so couldn't sleep because of the noise. I'm feeling surprisingly ok considering my lack of sleep!


----------



## loopylollipop

maybe I was giving you a prediction after all PB - I had a feeling something was going to happen before the holds were over :winkwink::happydance::happydance:

Oh Gilz. I was going to echo what Peanut said. He is having to continue with daily life and the practicalities of supporting the family plus you and Noah needing him too, without all the loveliness that will come.

Plus men are so crap at explaining how they feel. You will be wanting to hear certain things, and they just cant seem to give us that. In fact, mine usually says the opposite or the worst possible thing he can. 

Mine has appearing to be unwilling to discuss certain things over the last few months, and I have taken this completely the wrong way and its only after sitting him down last night when we were calm and chilled etc that I found out so much. 

I made OH read the 'inducing labour' leaflet and it talked about some women feeling cheated if they are induced or have a section. He was like - I really just dont get this - and read it out. I explained how some women feel, and that is how I would feel if I had intervention too.He said 'well I guess its happening to you isnt it? My body feels nothing inside me, and my bond isnt there like yours til much later. To me the end - having a wife and child who are both safe and well at the end is the only important thing. And I am shitting myself knowing I am going to see you in pain and will be helpless. When you fell and dislocated your toe I rushed home, scooped you up and took you to A&E and was able to help. Birth isnt like that and I feel so helpless'

I hope you manage to talk things through and get your feeling sorted out.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Am I bad for having a McDonalds breakfast? :haha:

Hmmm Sausage, Egg & Cheese on a bagel with a hash brown and hot chocolate! I don't know why but I woke up craving it!

Peanut - I hope this is the start of things for you!

:flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Yum yum Sofie! I am craving stuff like that. Mmmmm a double sausage egg McMuffin nom nom nom nom nom nom.

My left leg hurts like crazy this morning.
Cant work out whether it is my sciatica again as my lower back is really hurting too or if its unrelated. Humph.

How are your pains now Sofie?? Any more??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:happydance: Peanut so happy your little girl is on her way :winkwink: I hope this is a curtain call for madcat, vbaby and me too :wohoo:

Gosh my emotions have been so up and down over the last few days and I had a major cry yesterday morning am wondering if these contractions I am having about every 3-4hrs are something too.... I dont think they are BHs because they radiate to my back as well and have been ever present since Thursday when the tightenings showed on the monitor :shrug: With Oliver contractions kicked off before everything else and I only got my bloody show after an internal 3 days into slow labour :shrug: so confusing :dohh:

Gilz hon sounds like most of our men are at it a lately :hissy: but I agree with Loopy I think its the loss of not been in control and been able to help :( labour has to be one of the worst things for this and whilst normally our men will be all at our beck and call to help us (loopys toe incident for instance!) this is one time that they cant :nope: Most men struggle to take in all that can happen whilst in labour and most never ever consider neonatal life....DH was shellshocked after Olivers birth even more so than I and I think this was one of the major reasons why he has always been against another baby :( I mean Olivers 5.5 and I have wanted another baby for about 4yrs now :dohh: I know I have scars from Olivers birth but I think DH in some ways has deeper ones :sad1: and yesterday I was all ate up with the way I was feeling I totally forgot hes in the same boat albeit 2nd hand but hes going through this with me too and Charlies his Son too....I think sometimes for all the confusion over emotions its hard to be rational....and as we know men quite often run for the hills if they dont know how to cope/react :hugs: I hope you can work through this hon am sure you will :kiss:

Well Ladies like vbaby we are off for a trundle into town :) we need to get olivers gift from charlie (a ds!) and thought we had better sort out infact its a bit overdue to be organised tbh :dohh: I also hope to log on later to more baby news :winkwink:

Oh and I have now tried a curry and :sex: and walking my arse off and if all this fails am going to scrub the house tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Go Peanut go! :happydance:

Sorry your OH is being a poo, Glitz :grr: You have enough on your plate without him adding to it.

Not really looking forward to tomorrow. I mean, it's our neice's birthday party which should be fun, but we have to see BIL and he's still holding a grudge against DH from BEFORE CHRISTMAS! What a wanker. He needs to get over himself. He's also told SIL that he knows what we are going through because they couldn't monitor his son for 3 weeks. Ummmmm, no, you have no f***ing idea what we are going through thank you very much. Your son was born healthy with nothing internally wrong. There is a BIG difference between that and what we are going through. Don't you dare compare that to our situation :grr: Ok I can breathe again :flower: I just have to remember it's about our neice and not him. He can go fob off.


----------



## molly85

morning girls. 
Men hate not having a function, prob why matt has jokingly said he would rather sit in a smoking room til abby arrives because he knows at the best of times he can't help me.

Peanut yay hope it's all go we can't possibly have 2 false starts.

Well matt went to work at 5.30 I stayed in bed til 9am after having a nasty dream where his brother (who might havea topuch of asperbergers but likes me he's 30 now) had done something wrong and wraped barbed wire round his neck and tightened it. I was calm in the dream and tried to gte help but was woken by my bladder. The dream stuck around in my head so dozed really.

I have cleaned bathroom, hoovered down stairs, dusted a bit and eatten breakfast shower is needed and need to go sort out these sleep bras as the chest band felt to loose. SOme one has stollen my mother though.

Hope my ladies are all other wise well except for the hideousness of pregnancy in what seems to be the hottest april known to man


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> Yum yum Sofie! I am craving stuff like that. Mmmmm a double sausage egg McMuffin nom nom nom nom nom nom.
> 
> My left leg hurts like crazy this morning.
> Cant work out whether it is my sciatica again as my lower back is really hurting too or if its unrelated. Humph.
> 
> How are your pains now Sofie?? Any more??

It was lovely! Nom Nom!

I haven't had any more pains since last night so I am thinking it could of been him engaging?? :shrug:

I will find out on Thursday when I see the mw for my 31 week appointment

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, Molly, this is nothing! When I was living in the Central Valley in California going to school, our neighbor across the street was pregnant in the middle of July and it was....brace yourself.....120 degrees Farenheit. :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm watching the last episode of the first series of the Tudors then going to nap. DH is taking Byron to do an Easter egg hunt til after lunch. I want to be really rested today then get to it with walking and cleaning and things later which will hopefully get things on the move now. Got plenty to do, it's as if I didn't clean the house a couple of days ago! Need to clean bathroom, Hoover and mop kitchen ready for the pool. Get everything ready for the birth, check my birth bag etc.

:hugs: ozzie.

Sofie did your pains go?

Madly I hope you have a good productive day.

And for all with difficult ohs, it's good to talk so I'm glad you're all beginning to get to the bottom of things with your men. DH has taken all this on because be will do anything for me not to have two years of depression again, so it's the same really. He can't protect me from having to give birth but he can do all in his power to make it how I want it to be. That's what has led him to read the books which have then given him new insight into how women can feel and that it's not just me. It's a big emotional leap for men for sure!


----------



## molly85

oh i remember death valley and las vegas i couldn't got out in the day. this is just unnatural for us brits bleugh i think i am part celtic so even more wrong


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Yum yum Sofie! I am craving stuff like that. Mmmmm a double sausage egg McMuffin nom nom nom nom nom nom.
> 
> My left leg hurts like crazy this morning.
> Cant work out whether it is my sciatica again as my lower back is really hurting too or if its unrelated. Humph.
> 
> How are your pains now Sofie?? Any more??
> 
> It was lovely! Nom Nom!
> 
> I haven't had any more pains since last night so I am thinking it could of been him engaging?? :shrug:
> 
> I will find out on Thursday when I see the mw for my 31 week appointment
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

may well be SK. Hopefully he is snuggling down in there and stays put. 

I havent experienced the engagemnent thing as yet with my spud and he is still got his feet in my pelvis. That alone feels slightly creepy.

Decided dont want ECV. Hung upside down, crawled around on all fours and managed to shift him a bit. Unfortunately he just slipped down into a transverse position and is back in his comfy head in liver position this morning.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ooo Peanut this is so exciting. I am feeling all buzzy for you :happydance:

Molly - ah death valley - I loved it there! Its a weird but very wonderful place and yes the hottest place I have ever been. It hurt to breath through your nose. I cant imagine what it is like to be pregnant in a hot climate yuk. Glad I am not in Indiana anymore phew.

Ozzi - no-one will ever truely understand what you are going through. People will think they do, or will try and say they do but they never will. You will never make people like theses guys appreciate what you are going through at all. Stuff em!

Madly - hoping these pains are going to crank up a gear for you :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i went there with school and the a/c on the coach broke 40 teenagers on a coach for 8 hours and no a/c not nice. I got heat stroke as soon as we got off eugh


----------



## Sofiekirsten

PeanutBean said:


> I'm watching the last episode of the first series of the Tudors then going to nap. DH is taking Byron to do an Easter egg hunt til after lunch. I want to be really rested today then get to it with walking and cleaning and things later which will hopefully get things on the move now. Got plenty to do, it's as if I didn't clean the house a couple of days ago! Need to clean bathroom, Hoover and mop kitchen ready for the pool. Get everything ready for the birth, check my birth bag etc.
> 
> :hugs: ozzie.
> 
> Sofie did your pains go?
> 
> Madly I hope you have a good productive day.
> 
> And for all with difficult ohs, it's good to talk so I'm glad you're all beginning to get to the bottom of things with your men. DH has taken all this on because be will do anything for me not to have two years of depression again, so it's the same really. He can't protect me from having to give birth but he can do all in his power to make it how I want it to be. That's what has led him to read the books which have then given him new insight into how women can feel and that it's not just me. It's a big emotional leap for men for sure!

Yeah the pains went eventually....It was like you know when your that bursting for a wee and it actually hurts? It was like thatr but 10 times worse!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

sounds like the head in pelvis thing i have when she burrows a bit further


----------



## gilz82

Peanut hope this is the start of labour proper :thumbup:

Thanks for all the advice about my OH girls, men are so hard to read sometimes. 

I'm in a seriously bad mood today :grr: so probably won't be about much. After them changing Noahs feeding routine yesterday and it being explained to me by the consultant, I phoned first thing this morning to be told the mws during the night had decided to switch him to demand feeding!!

So totally pissed off with all the changes, if I thought I could take Noah home and everything would be ok I would but he's still on his oxygen monitor to check his saturation, I can't do that at home. I would never forgive myself if something happened to him so it's back to the hospital I go :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bloody hell Gilz! I think you should talk to the consultant or sister mw, whoever is in charge and say you don't consent to all these changes and want any planned changes to be discussed with you first. This is getting ridiculous. If he's ready to demand feed then great but they change it every single day!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Agreed. In the USA, they would NEVER think of changing a care plan without first consulting with the parents! What are these midwives and consultants thinking??!?!? Just another thing to include in my birth plan if something does happen I want to know about it!


----------



## PeanutBean

I have napped and eaten and shortly I'm going to clean the bathroom and shower and see where that takes me. Other possible baby inducing jobs are hoovering, mopping, ironing and lawnmowing. But as I'm not a grumpy mare today I might sit and read in the garden a bit til DH gets home!


----------



## vbaby3

Are you starting contracting any more regularly peanut?


----------



## PeanutBean

No because I've been asleep! :lol: I've had three just now, about every 10 mins I think. Not too strong but I'm still sat about. I don't want to try to lush things yet as I think it'll all go after Byron's in bed anyway so better not to be too uncomfortable before then!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: yey Peanut! sounds like things are progressing!

Forgot to mention this morning....

Was cuddling DH in bed and he said 'Your going to have to move babe your making me sweat!'

So I moved and he let out a little squeel! 'Your boobs are leaking again!....Ew it's all over me'

This prompted me to fall out of bed in laughter, it was so funny!

He then went on to say 'It bloody sticky aswell. Ew that just discusting!'

:rofl: What a morning!


----------



## PeanutBean

You mean he didn't give it a little lick? ;)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl: I think he would of run out of the room if I asked that lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you had a wee snooze peanut,you're right,its better everything kicks off once byron is settled for the night,and you can wholly concentrate on what you're doing.
So i'm predicting an april24th baby!,she'll share a birthday with my nephew over in australia.

I think I'll predict april 25th for myself.No sign of anything at this point but I know both other times I really started thinking it would never happen!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've whizzed round the bathroom and showered. Now sat in the shade outside with an ice lolly. My boys are home just now and I've just put a wash on so I've a full set of bedsheets if needed. We'll walk the dog soon I think.

I have constant niggles. Everything is period pain right round or BH of occasional contraction. Plus I'm pretty sure I have the red arse-crack line that shows dilation. Not exactly easy to see myself :lol: so will shamefully ask DH to look later. It'll be ace if it's really there as I 'll know when I can get in the pool and things.


----------



## vbaby3

Yay for the red arse crack line!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wooooo! I can't wait to see what happens Peanut.

Sofie, mine leak too a bit, but not much. It's mostly clear.

Does anyone talk to their bump, like when they get a hard kick or a kick to the bladder or something? :haha: I do.


----------



## PeanutBean

I shout at my bump she jabs me so painfully sometimes!

We've been for a long walk, it was lovely. :D. We're making a tasty tea and are going to do some more cleaning and things between us. The niggles and sporadic contractions continue. I'm a bit achey of pelvis after the walk but way better than I've been in weeks! No sciatica either.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Wooooo! I can't wait to see what happens Peanut.
> 
> Sofie, mine leak too a bit, but not much. It's mostly clear.
> 
> Does anyone talk to their bump, like when they get a hard kick or a kick to the bladder or something? :haha: I do.

I talk to spud all the time. It confuses OH as I wander round the house talking to him and OH is shouting 'sorry? did you say something? babe???' only to be constantly told I am talking to baby.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: My DH used to ask me if I said something to him and I say no I'm talking to Alex. He talks to Alex too telling him to be good and stop kicking mommy so hard :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

yes but my comments usually consist of....

'Jesus Jake!' - Usually when he kicks me really hard...

'Daddy is a dickhead!' - When DH gets on my nerves

'Kick him in the face!' - When DH puts his head on my bump (Jake usually does it aswell :haha:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Extremely productive day over here :happydance: and I am now the proud owner of a maxi dress so my current wardrobe of outfits are at x3 :rofl: I feel like such a tramp considering I am living in cropped pants and two different tops :dohh: washed each day and very `me` but still I feel like am wearing the same old (which I am!) so my new dress is a very welcome addition :rofl: We went shopping, had a kfc lunch and came home....I cleaned our upstairs :winkwink: and the boys put together Olivers new lego toy...tomorrow the boys are going to spend sometime in the garden and I plan on cleaning downstairs :thumbup: all my washing is done too all the bedding, towels and clothes so feeling very pleased with myself and so much better than I did on Thursday :dance: I have decided to focus on Friday been the date Charlie will arrive and anything before is a bonus right :winkwink:

Gilz hon please have a serious word with Noahs consultant its getting damn silly now all this routine changing and without discussing it with you :hissy: seriously spit your dummy out :thumbup:

Peanut hon am hoping your little lady arrives overnight and then the way is clear for madcat and vbaby...I dont mind waiting until last as long as I dont go too overdue...I seriously dont want induction :nope:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It is getting beyond a joke now. Talk to them xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm on the ball now. Bit achey tired now. Been tidying and cleaning. Byron is being totally gorgeous today. :cloud9: After the Easter egg hunt we sat in the garden and he was all cuddles and sitting on my knee. I gave him lots of kisses and he looked up at me with the happiest smile. :D He's a totally cuddly monkey now too. This morning we talked about how when the baby was out, which will be really soon, we'll all go to the zoo. He keeps involving her - says her name and comes to my yum with cupped hands to pretend bringing her out then puts her on the bed and tucks her in "nice" with a blanket or shows her his trains or whatever. Super gorgeous!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

PeanutBean said:


> I'm on the ball now. Bit achey tired now. Been tidying and cleaning. Byron is being totally gorgeous today. :cloud9: After the Easter egg hunt we sat in the garden and he was all cuddles and sitting on my knee. I gave him lots of kisses and he looked up at me with the happiest smile. :D He's a totally cuddly monkey now too. This morning we talked about how when the baby was out, which will be really soon, we'll all go to the zoo. He keeps involving her - says her name and comes to my yum with cupped hands to pretend bringing her out then puts her on the bed and tucks her in "nice" with a blanket or shows her his trains or whatever. Super gorgeous!

Awww Peanut that actually made me cry!

It's sounds like he knows she is on the way realllllly soon!

I am thinking your going to go into labour tonight! 

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bless those hormones sofie! Lol. We've been talking about the baby since a few weeks of pregnancy pretty much daily and trying to reassure him of all the good things about having a sister to play with. He's always been fond of babies, but dud spend a while saying he didn't want to share or feel her move etc but he's really come round recently and has been reading our two baby books and Spot's Sister a lot with DH. One is about pregnancy and the other homebirth so hopefully we've had all bases covered! I know he will get jealous and probably be naughty while he adjusts but he really is talking about her a lot now and I think he does understand she will be a real baby. I so hole we can he can be there right after she is born while the cord is still attached so he can cuddle and see and understand. :cloud9:


----------



## vbaby3

Yay for your maxi dress madly!I have 4 of them from last summer which I can still wear now and will be perfect to try and hide my jelly belly after lo arrives!Glad you're in good form!

Well I'm signing off for the night,so peanut good luck.Hopefully things get moving and there's some progress in the night,if not a birth announcement!!xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut hon thats just super cute :cloud9:

Olivers been a super cutie too :) I think we have prepared him for Charlies arrival :shrug: I am a tad worried though hes a total daddies boy and Charlie been a boy too am wary we might have a few clashes of jealousy :dohh: We have gifts for the boys to exchange :thumbup: Oliver chose Charlie a toy spiral for the carseat/pram and he chose his own wrapping paper and gift tag :) hes wrapped it himself ( well in a fashion :haha: ) and hes wrote the gift tag himself `to Charlie from Oliver` :cloud9: and although Oliver doesnt know yet we have bought him a DS from Charlie :winkwink: hes been wanting one for yonks so we decided it would be a great idea :thumbup: hes commented on baby parcels arriving `ugh another parcel for Charlie` and although he doesnt go without am sure in his little mind all he sees is baby stuff :dohh: and of course people will visit with gifts once Charlie arrives for Charlie so we decided to push the boat out a little as it will be the only time we will :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sofiekirsten said:


> yes but my comments usually consist of....
> 
> 'Jesus Jake!' - Usually when he kicks me really hard...
> 
> 'Daddy is a dickhead!' - When DH gets on my nerves
> 
> *'Kick him in the face!' - When DH puts his head on my bump (Jake usually does it aswell )*

:rofl: I say this to Alex as well and he usually does too! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Getting a whole bunch of pains. Eek!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Wooooo Peanut!!!!

So, our friend is on leave from the army and staying with us. DH asked if it would be ok to go out to the pub with him. I haven't really said yes or no. I dunno, I'm wary because the last two nights he's come home drunk after being out. I was told I could come, but honestly, I'm so sore and I'm just not feeling up to it. Besides, why do I want to go sit in a pub, pregnant, drinking a coke and then having to deal with the aftermath of DH? :cry: If I say no, he'll be mopey, if I say yes, I'll feel upset and angry and hurt and he'll know and still feel bad. :shrug: Advice?

ETA: And another thing, why do men put us in these positions when they know either outcome will end in hurt feelings?


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I wouldn't go. Would it work if they went for just a couple or would that just lead to more?


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> :happydance: Wooooo Peanut!!!!
> 
> So, our friend is on leave from the army and staying with us. DH asked if it would be ok to go out to the pub with him. I haven't really said yes or no. I dunno, I'm wary because the last two nights he's come home drunk after being out. I was told I could come, but honestly, I'm so sore and I'm just not feeling up to it. Besides, why do I want to go sit in a pub, pregnant, drinking a coke and then having to deal with the aftermath of DH? :cry: If I say no, he'll be mopey, if I say yes, I'll feel upset and angry and hurt and he'll know and still feel bad. :shrug: Advice?
> 
> ETA: And another thing, why do men put us in these positions when they know either outcome will end in hurt feelings?

I would say let him go. You have a friend over and I would feel like I was making them suffer just because I was/am. It will be soon enough that he cant do this as much so let him enjoy it whilst he can.

But to be fair my OH rarely rarely goes out. He did text saying he was popping in to a friends the other night at about 8 and I told him not to rush back. I was watching my stepsons and enjoying time with them. He has barely had any time to himself lately.

But thats just me! Only you now how you would feel. If you say yes, accept what will come later ie coming home tipsy and if you can control your feelings. If you are going to rip him a new one, say no now!:hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

And yes, I wouldnt go. I feel more miserable being there and feeling icky than feeling sorry for myself in the privacy of my own home.

Yay Peanut!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
sounds like this is it!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Yay peanut I hope this is it!

I've been watching Michael Sheen all day he's doing a 72 hour play in my town for Easter. It's the Jesus death resurrection story but it's based on our town so he plays a Christ like character instead and the Romans have been replaced by armed guards called the I.C.U I bloody pooped my pants when I first saw them and the guns then realised they were actors lol. Tomorrow I am going to the centre of town to watch the trial and procession then going down the beach to watch the crucifixion. Woo! It's being filmed for a documentary and feature film so you may see me on tv hehe


----------



## PeanutBean

I think this is it. Just timed 5, 5 mins apart lasting just under a min.


----------



## molly85

hey girls i'm off to bed with matt and my reinflated hippo feet. Peanut you give birth over night text me please as i may be in bed for awhile propping my feet up.

Gilz have a fit at some one please.

Hugs all


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wowwie Peanut!

Thanks girls. I told him I wouldn't make the decision cause it just would come back to him saying "But you said I could." I told him he could make his own decision. So they are going out. I'm staying here. I'm not much of a pub person at the best of times and being pregnant just makes me feel like a lead weight.


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Yay peanut I hope this is it!
> 
> I've been watching Michael Sheen all day he's doing a 72 hour play in my town for Easter. It's the Jesus death resurrection story but it's based on our town so he plays a Christ like character instead and the Romans have been replaced by armed guards called the I.C.U I bloody pooped my pants when I first saw them and the guns then realised they were actors lol. Tomorrow I am going to the centre of town to watch the trial and procession then going down the beach to watch the crucifixion. Woo! It's being filmed for a documentary and feature film so you may see me on tv hehe

Wow thats amazing Sequeena. I love Michael Sheen, I think he is an amazing actor. I saw him being interviewed about this. Apparently he planned on sleeping in a tent at the top of the hill/mountain (?? ) at the end of the first day or whenever it was that it fit in with the story.

Will keep an eye out for you on telly as I will def watch it.


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut am nearly weeing myself with excitement!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo Peanut I am really excited for you! I will be watching all night for an update now!

Ozzie I'd probably let my OH go as hes got a friend over, but I'd still have a bit of a strop only because I'm jealous as I feel like a beached whale who cant go out :haha:

Been to the beach today, had such a lovely day! I took James on the train along the beach which he really enjoyed and I could do with him as I was sitting down so feel like an ok mummy again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. I'd be very surprised if this goes off. They're between 3 and 4 mins apart now. Still lasting about 40 secs. Can talk through them etc but planning on putting on the tens soon as I think that takes a while to get going and you're supposed to start with early.

DH is just sorting things out, tidying and putting the pool out ready to be filled later. Wow I really can't believe this is it and I'm having a baby! It all feels really normal! Lol I think maybe this is how labour should feel or at least does feel to most. So different to how things were with Byron. So glad my waters haven't gone yet!

After he's done we're going to watch Dr Who. And then maybe a whole load of stuff til I can't sit anymore! Lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's so exciting Peanut!!!!

I'm sitting here sobbing my eyes out. I don't know why :cry: Damn hormones.


----------



## pinkclaire

Is it cos your on your own hun? Or because he chose to go out? xx


----------



## sequeena

Hey loopy yes he did sleep rough last night from what I have been told and tonight he will be sleeping in a police cell before the trial tomorrow. There are some videos on YouTube if you fancy a quick look xx just type in the passion port Talbot

This explains what happened today
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-13175605


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw :hugs: Ozzie. Stupid hormones!

Just lost some more pink plug whilst contracting on the toilet. Hope that's normal! Wasn't red clots so presumably not a concern.


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow peanut getting closer! I will stay up as long as I can but will be on first thing xxx good luck Hun!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

pinkclaire said:


> Is it cos your on your own hun? Or because he chose to go out? xx

A little of both I think.


----------



## sequeena

Hey peanut did you tape dr who or is it being repeated? I missed it due to the play :(


----------



## PeanutBean

We taped it but it'll be repeated on bbc3, it usually is but not sure what days.

Definitely still irregular, I'm in it for the long haul! Don't you ladies stay up fir me or anything. It'll be all night yet and I'll not be on here so much. Just waiting for DH...


----------



## loopylollipop

had a look sequeena the one where they arrive on the beach. I can understand why you papped yourself, those guys with the big guns looked ready to mow down the crowd! Enjoy it tomorrow. Its great he is supporting his home town.

Peanut, am signing off but will be thinking about you. I hope everything goes smoothly and you have the birth experience you deserve :hugs:

Looking forward to waking up tomorrow morning and signing on!

Gilz hun noticed you havent been on today and after your last post am hoping you are ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie if it helps I would be the same :hugs:

PBs having a baby! Yay!


----------



## sequeena

Haha I know loopy but in typical port Talbot fashion they kept getting harassed by the locals poking their guns and asking what they were up to :haha: way to ruin the atmosphere!


----------



## molly85

i'm back is anyone still up?
heads whiring , mattts making noises like a horse in his sleep and i'm in pain bloody hips and back. Feet are deflating thank god.

Go peanut go!!!!!!!

Babygirl will be here soon, at what point do you call the MW and your doula friend?


----------



## sequeena

I'm here and found a pic of the play of anyone is interested. The guards are scary! Especially their boss the growler

https://www.michaelsheen-online.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=5292&fullsize=1


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm still here. I don't intend to call the mw til I'm at least in the pool, assuming everything seems straight forward. I've told my Doula friend so she knows but we only really need to call her if there is an issue and we need advice or an advocate.

Feeling a bit in limbo now. Watching Dr Who at last but feeling tired now and ready for a sleep! Maybe I'll crash out a while after tv, see if I can rest a little.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Probably a good idea Peanut :flower: I'll be up for a little while if you need a chat at all :flower:


----------



## molly85

oh cool my natural birthing class deffinatly said rest if not sleepwhere possible. the Tens machine tackes 40 minutes to get to optimum endorphin levels.

sequeena, sounds great but I am a bar humbug not christian who has seen way to many passion plays.they do sound intresting though as a community project


----------



## sequeena

Good idea to try and get some sleep xxx


----------



## molly85

oh dear god mollys decided she needs a hug and the only thing holding her up is my hand


----------



## PeanutBean

Well we've had to pass on the doctor for now. I'm suddenly deathly tired. I have the tens on and am wondering if I am supposed to take it off to sleep. Got a bunch of heartburn and STILL hungry (I'm insatiable apparently) so going to have some toast and go to bed. Probably wake in a couple of hours.

Hoping my pink discharge isn't cause for concern. Where's vbaby show-lady when I need her?


----------



## molly85

pink i think is ok red is not good. yup i think you can sleep with tens machine on as long as your comfy make sure byron doesn't get into bed with you though or you come unstuck and stick to OH


----------



## PeanutBean

Getting small blobs of all pink when I get a contraction on the toilet. My liner isn't particularly wet and there's no red at all so I'm sure these are mucus blobs and not clots. DH is making me some toast. I can't believe how tired I feel but I suppose I am normally asleep by now. Sometimes...

Haha everyone will be on in the morning looking for a baby and I'll just be getting started afresh!


----------



## molly85

lol im sure she will pop out when shes ready, did you have red arse line?

I put a post on claires journal for you


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Peanut I am hoping when I get up in the morning to have another grad baby :thumbup:

Well I am absolutley knackerd now! Just changed the bedroom around and it looks great! :thumbup:

Decided to change the room around because the bed was under the window and on one side of the bed is a radiator and on the other is a cupboard with the boiler in.....(old house, old boiler lol!)

So now I know the bedroom is ready for the moses basket to go in nearer the time!

Tomorrow we are having a BBQ and the in-laws are coming to our house for the first time and they will be able to see the pram and the nursery! 

Hmmm really fancy a jacket potato, might have to go and make one and eat it whilst I am catching up with tonight's Casulty!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

what pram did you get?


----------



## PeanutBean

Night ladies. Going to try and get a little kip.


----------



## molly85

good girl i may still be here in afew hours


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm up. DH is still not home and his mobile has either gone dead or he's switched it off. I tried our friend and got hung up on. I'm livid right now. Absolutely livid.


----------



## molly85

double lock the front door with 2 pillows and 1 blanket for them on teh outside and go to bed. that will teach them.

Wah swollen feet are so painfull. hope they go down soon. BP and wee were fine this is just uncalled for


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I wish Molly. I can't find the spare keys. I'm beyond pissed off now. I think he's gonna get a slap and pointed towards the couch tonight.


----------



## pinkclaire

Peanut are you there?

I had pinkish discharge the whole time I was in labour from when I lost my plug. It's amazing how much there is! It sounds fine to me as long as there isn't fresh blood. 

Hope your getting on ok and managed to get some rest. 

Ozzie :hugs: hope your ok sweetie xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning! No announcements. (WHAT???!!!). I've slept fairly well through the contractions which spaced out a bit. Kept tens on and still used boost button through contractions, or most of them, but did tend to be too sleepy to turn it off again sometimes!

Thanks pink. My liner was brown but browny discharge not blood. Every time I go there is a blob at the bottom of the toilet which looks darker now but not red or clotty so I think it's fine. I get a little gush with each contraction so I guess it pools a bit when I'm lying down. Feeling sick and a very little fed up this might go on a long a time! We have to get my mum over today to help with Byron. Not sure I can see myself managing to birth while he's around. He threw the contractions off last night but maybe it'll be different once it's established. I'm sure it'll build up once I'm up and about and I'm as well rested as I'll ever be.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!:wacko:
sorry theres no baby girl yet peanut.Help with byron sounds like a good idea for you today.Only consolation is this little girl cant be far behind now!:thumbup:

i managed to stay in bed for most of the night.Keep getting headaches nowadays though so ive just been up taking parcetamol,ive not had a single headache for my entire pregnancy till now.

Hope everyone else is ok :winkwink:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw peanut,sorry things aren't moving a bit quicker,but its great you managed some rest last night,hopefully today will be the day,the 24th is a nicer date than the 23rd for a baby anyway lol,and the 25th is even nicer!!
And its definately a good idea to get byron looked after for a while,give you and dh the space you need.
My bloody show was kinda like the 1st day of my period,its wasn't sticky mucusy,more like bloody discharge.I have read bright red could mean placental abruption,so wouldn't worry unless its bright red.
I was also losing more and more and it got heavier and heavier as I progressed,so I'd take it all as a good sign,your cervix is working hard!

All good here,dh is gonna take the boys out later for a couple of hrs to give me the house to myself and some peace!Then this afternoon/evening we're gonna have a nice bar be cue.The boys are already tucking into some choc egg,after their weetabix of course!!

I had/have a lot of cramping and lower back ache,so you never know peanut,we could be pushing together yet!!!
Prob not though,I'm not holding my breathe just yet!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh maybe vbaby! Look out for that show! It's reply reassuring to hear how much bloody stuff can come out as I had none of this with Byron. It seems to have eased off a bit and I got a proper look earlier - brown so I think just clearing out any accumulated from overnight action. Maybe I will be this way for a while then dilate very quickly. I hope I get to birth in the pool still even if it is getting in when I feel pushy!

At the moment they seem to be coming closer together but be shorter. It's weird as the backache has mostly gone except on the biggest ones, which I assume is down to the tens. I'm doing hypno relaxation through each one and they seem to be fading more quickly. I don't know if it's the hypno or not. I don't want it to slow things down! Best do some visualisation.


----------



## PeanutBean

Had a big one then. I hope you ladies don't mind me withering on with a running commentary. It seems to be helpful for some reason. I'm sure I'll disappear at least once I'm ready for the pool, though that'll prob be bedtime! :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

I love the running commentary !!
Yeh,I had more bloody show everytime I went to pee as things progressed.
Also for me,once labour established properly,it only took a couple of hrs for baby to be born.I did go into hospital with oran,fully thinking I was in proper labour and being so devastated when she said you're 1cm!!WTF!!!!
I had no idea he would be born within 2 hrs,I had horrible visions of a long drawn out labour like shays.
So it could be the same for you,contractions not regular and wondering is it ever gonna kick in properly,hopefully even if it takes a while to establish,when it does it'll be lovely and quick.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi all, things are ok atm. DH is very much in the doghouse right now. Off to our niece's birthday today. I'm running on five hours of sleep.

I hope it happens for you today, Peanut. I'll be looking for an update when I get back xxoo


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a good day Ozzie. Glad he's being reprimanded! If it's any consolation I'm probably birthing on about 5 hours sleep! :haha:

Contractions more regular like last night now. I so hope it's quick when it happens. It felt very unfair with Byron to have 30 hours of misery then the drip and then I couldn't even push him out. Maintaining my energy this time is very important to me though I'm not half suffering the consequences of eating so much, what goes in must come out and apparently fast and with significant discomfort!


----------



## pinkclaire

I love the commentary as well! I'm glad to hear the hypno is working. I was the same with James, I had contractions that were quite close together but irregular for a while, jad lots of bloody discharge but once it kicked off was quick!

For me, James was slightly in the wrong position, then he turned slightly and bam it kicked off!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think she is on the left now and generally has been since things stared yesterday. Got knees on the right so not anterior, but that's ok, not far to turn. Whether it's the tens or not I'm not feeling anything mid back so I don't think she is posterior anyway.

Feeling a bit bored really!


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes that sounds Very similar to me! It will probably kick off properly at some point today when she's moved xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I was fully expecting your little lady to have arrived by now Peanut but its great to hear things are progressing and shes def on her way :happydance: Having your Mum over seems like a great idea I agree :thumbup:

Ozzie make sure you keep your DH in the doghouse honestly having a `failing` phone when going to the pub is really not acceptable :trouble:

Well I slept better last night maybe cause I took some paracetamol before bed for my backache :dohh: I have still been getting the contractions (had a really nasty one whilst out shopping yesterday!) but not regular although had a bout close together last night whilst sitting watching tv :wacko: very similar to Oliver when I was in sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow labour for 4 days :dohh: I realised my next MW appointment is Tuesday not Wednesday :loopy: as I originally thought so am glad I checked :lol: My goal is Friday because these damn irregular pains are driving me doolally :dohh: Oh and am still cleariing out after I have eaten....I eat and it isnt long before I need to rush to the loo...its a good job we bought lots of loo roll yesterday :rofl: I think we might need it :lol:

Plans for today....well its overcast here and `apparently` we wont be getting any sun :shrug: am hoping it stays dry though (the air is humid!) so Oliver and DH can go out into the garden a little later I really want to get on with cleaning our kitchen and living room at some point today :thumbup: I will feel happier once its done :rofl: MIL just called and her and step-FIL have offered to take Oliver out for the day tomorrow :) How nice me and DH can spend the day together :happydance:

Have a lovely day Ladies :kiss:


----------



## molly85

Excellent on the rest peanut.

We had a proper tropicalstormy down por yesterday where i was shopping and nothing here lol. 

Plans for the day, I am going to help my neighbour clean her patio not as involved as it sounds. It just needs soapy liquid, i have car wash then a scrub and hose down.
And i have a family evnt of matts side to go to later if I want.

I am also wahing a bundle of of clothes abby has including hair bands lol


----------



## loopylollipop

Sorry Peanut that your little lady hasnt showed up yet but she is on her way. Cervical changes are clearly happening.:kiss:

Madly sounds like you might be gearing up too :thumbup:

And maybe Vbaby too!

Sorry Ozzi he ended up taking the piss and has upset you so much:hugs: Men.

OHs best friends wife has just left him after 20+ years together. How sad.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry, my posts are going to get more and more selfish as the dag goes on I think but I love you all and hope you have a great day and will be better when not in labour anymore!

So I've done some hypno and half dozed a little through it. Can't find a position I'm comfy in but getting painful contractions however I am so prob doesn't matter. Coming quite quick now but think they still seem a bit short. More discharge this time with a couple of literally flecks of red but otherwise link. Feel like my bum is falling out which I am not impressed with! Nor am I impressed with the knee sticking out my front - what is she playing at!

Need some food I want but don't know what that is yet. Going to try egg and cheese. Rang my mum, naturally no answer (so much for red alert!), I'm guessing a church or something. Thinking abou calling mw soon ish to get baby's heart listened to.


----------



## molly85

church will finish about now then she will have a cuppa I wanted to call my mum and know thats where she will be


----------



## PeanutBean

I rang her mobile and she'll probably be here in about an hour now. Byron is getting ready to sleep soon so that's good. I can't decide between bath and shower. Not looking forward to taking the tens off either way. They're pretty painful now!!

Egg wasn't great. Think I might try chocolate!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: Yey Peanut sounds like things are really moving along now for you! How exciting!

Well we are having a BBQ at 2 o'clock and the weather is frigging overcast!

Oh well can't wait to eat it though I am starving.....Thinking about eating my nephews easter egg to tide me over lol!

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh its so exciting PB! Keep us updated! My day seems relatively boring compared to this lol.


----------



## vbaby3

Yay peanut,I'm all excited for you!
Really sounds like things are starting to kick off now!
Hope you manage something to eat,keep up your strength.Glad your mam is on the way.
It all happening now:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

My day is weird and unpredictable!! I don't know what to do with myself. I reckon that if I get up and about that'll be it, bam bam bam, but I'm afraid to do it til my mum is here as I'm beginning to need some support I think. Plus I want a wash, I feel gross.


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut keep us post as long as you can hun its great to feel a bit part of it after being there since your :bfp:

It is just so mind blowing that you are going to meet your DD so soon...

Your posts can be as selfish as you want - you are in labour! Anyway, you are exactly what we all want to hear about right now. Ignore our inane chit chat amongst ourselves. We are just occupying ourselves waiting for your news...

Molly sorry yoy are suffering so much with your swollen feet. But its good that your wee and bP are ok. 

My bp is the only reason I have paid any attention to mine swelling. They are tight and uncomfortable but dont sound anyway near as bad as your. 

Hope everyone else has a lovely day.

Am feeling a nesting surge coming on....


----------



## vbaby3

Why not just take off the tens and grab a quick shower and then stick it back on?
Your mam won't be long,then you can stay active and maybe give mw a call to check all is good with baby?
I Definately think it'll be quick once it really kicks off!x


----------



## PeanutBean

I guess I'm apprehensive and don't feel quite ready for the pain! They're pretty uncomfortable now. I know I have to let go at some point but...


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Why not just take off the tens and grab a quick shower and then stick it back on?
> Your mam won't be long,then you can stay active and maybe give mw a call to check all is good with baby?
> I Definately think it'll be quick once it really kicks off!x

I reckon same Vbaby. Thats why this niggles have been teasing so long. Just waiting for the big ones. So pleased that its happening in a natural way :smug:


----------



## vbaby3

I felt the same when labour started with oran,was glad it was happening but remembered the pain I was gonna have to go through to get him here,and its such a strange feeling coz its something you can't back out of,its gonna happen and you've gotta deal with it,but it is scary.
There's so much positives though,you're labouring at home,and your waters haven't broken so you're not racing against the clock,just go with it.
Has dh started filling the pool yet?


----------



## PeanutBean

He's putting Byron to bed. My mum'll be here in about 15. I'm on my feet now as my knees are killing. Think it's better this way. Just waiting for DH to retrieve the plastic backs for the tens so I can shower.

Had another look for the red line and given I've not been on my arse in a while now I don't think it's just crack imprint. Seems about 4cm maybe but it's hard to tell twisting round and squinting. I'll get ready for it all soon. Just need to be dilated enough to get in the pool then I can relax into it and do my best to embrace it all. I'm finding it helpful to visualise the baby actually coming during the contractions. Focus on the goal!


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance:good luck pb this is so exciting :happydance:

:baby:will soon be here!!!!


----------



## molly85

awww mamma I haven't kept up with you poor angel got stuck in a tube hugs


----------



## mamadonna

thanks molly,i'm ok now ready to start again.lets just hope my right tube works:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies turns out I was more tired than I thought.

Peanut I'm glad things are still progressing!

And where is madcat?! Does she have news of her own I wonder!


----------



## pinkclaire

Has Gilz been on this morning as well? Hope they are all ok xx


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Has Gilz been on this morning as well? Hope they are all ok xx

I was just outside having a cuppa in the sun Pink thinking about Gilz. Poor love she has had such a rough time lately. I hope her and OH sorted stuff out and Noah is ok. I just cant imagine what they have all been through :cry:

I hope you are able to get in the pool soon PB am sure it will help:hugs:

Mamadonna so sorry about your angel :hugs::hugs: I hadnt realised. I am glad though you are ready to try again :flower: lots of baby dust on it way to you now :dust::dust:


----------



## molly85

i'v spokento gilz she ok, a bit down so ddn't want to bring the mood.

I'm sure it will work mumma.

i have just sorted abbys clthes so i knw what we have, when i see family later. all te 3- 6 months stuf is split into summer and autumn eek


----------



## pinkclaire

I've spoke to Madcat she's ok just out in the garden and can't get on Bnb xx

Molly that's a good idea, you'll be surprised how quick you are getting them out and putting the other stuff away :cry:


----------



## molly85

i love romper suits and only have one in 0-3 and 6 or 7 in newborn how unorganised am i? i have more vests than bleeding mother care loads in white and washed but not used if anyone runs short


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello. My mum arrived. I have the most amazing purple line, we think 5cm at least so DH is filling the pool. Byron is asleep. I'm showered and have the tens back on. Rang triage, hour and a half probably as The Single on call mw is at a birth that has delivered. Don't know the name so never met her. Of course contractions stopped upon talking to hospital and so I'm pacing the garden and pretending there's no such thing as mws to get it going again! They were coming mega close and sore before I phoned in. Seem to be back to 40 secs about 4 mins apart and strong enough to swear! Hospital of course assumes it will be ages because when did a second time mum ever dilate 4 cm and push out a baby in half an hour? :winkwink: Maybe I'll have that unassisted delivery after all!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I discovered why it feels like my bum is falling out, sodding baby's head and piles!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow PB so exciting!


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> Hello. My mum arrived. I have the most amazing purple line, we think 5cm at least so DH is filling the pool. Byron is asleep. I'm showered and have the tens back on. Rang triage, hour and a half probably as The Single on call mw is at a birth that has delivered. Don't know the name so never met her. Of course contractions stopped upon talking to hospital and so I'm pacing the garden and pretending there's no such thing as mws to get it going again! They were coming mega close and sore before I phoned in. Seem to be back to 40 secs about 4 mins apart and strong enough to swear! Hospital of course assumes it will be ages because when did a second time mum ever dilate 4 cm and push out a baby in half an hour? :winkwink: Maybe I'll have that unassisted delivery after all!

Aw brilliant peanut,I'd say you can't wait to get in that pool!
All sounds good too,if you're starting to swear!:happydance:
Good luck,chances are once things are full on we won't be getting any more updates,so hope it all goes well and can't wait to hear about the birth.x:kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck Peanut hon :happydance: its so exciting to know you will be holding your DD really soon :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just read the updates! I hope Peanut being offline is a good sign! :hugs:

Thanks for all the hugs and evil men comments :haha: Love yas!


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh,I presume peanut is in the throes of labour or already holding her gorgeous lil girl!!She has been offline for a few hrs now!!
Hopefully we'll get an update soon


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooh no sign of Peanut now for a few hours :winkwink: This is exciting :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

Am holding my breath with excitement!! Cant wait for update!!

Needing a Noah update too xxxx

Getting weird pains. Feels like something engaging, I just hope its not an ass...

good news - curry order in yay:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yay for curry Loopy :)

I had a nap and have woken with lower back cramps and dull pains :blush: I think might have chip butties for tea :winkwink: I bought some lovely oven chips from Asda and we have fresh bread and garlic mayo ..... I dont fancy much else :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh how exciting things are really kicking off now arent they!! come on PB!!!

Stupid comments of the day from customers:

Jesus Christ are you carrying twins! Wow you're not! wow! lets hope they come out with no clothes on!

when are your twins due?

are you sure you are not carrying twins?

ah bless you you are ready to pop arent you! - well no actually just over half way but thanks for that!

grrrrrr, talk about making a girl feel good about herself! lol

ohhh soooo excited waiting tentatively for a baby announcement! good luck PB!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Still not in the best of moods so I've been staying away to avoid infecting anyone with my stinky frame of mind. 

As for Noah, they took his feeding tube out today which is good, but they are still insisting on demand feeding him at double the volume of milk he's previously been getting so he's now being sick with his bottle feeds :grr: Its so hard to watch him being sick as he gets himself so worked up. Going to speak to his consultant first thing tomorrow to explain how pissed off we are about the whole situation. Fingers crossed Noah manages to settle a little in the mean time. 

Hope PB is well on her way to having her little girl and I hope you girls are all having a lovely holiday weekend :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw hun definately talk to the consultant. if you are not happy the only way people will know is if you tell them otherwise they will just keep at it. i think it was suggested earlier for you to demand that no changes to his routines and care should be made without your consent or at the very least be explained the changes first!

sounds to me like they are massively pushing him too much poor thing! xkx


----------



## madcatwoman

hi all
thought i better sign in quickly to let you know im still here, and ok, no baby:thumbup:

Been having some horrible headaches today and yesterday and just not much felt like being on here much although i have looked at quick updates on my phone.

Just wanted to say all the best peanut, unless you have had her already x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I came on for a Peanut update and there's none! I hope it's a good sign :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Just caught up on the post's!!

Mama - So sorry to hear about your :angel:

Gilz - I think talking to the consultant is a great idea and you can voice your concerns to them :thumbup:

Madly - Enjoy your chip butty!

Loopy - I hope it's not an ass engaging :dohh:

Madcat - The headaches might be signs of your labour coming that much closer!

PB - Good luck but I am guessing by now your holding your beautiful little girl!! :cloud9:

AFM - Had a lovely BBQ with the in-laws today and my baby nephew was cuddling DH today and it made me cry! :dohh: Can't wait for DH to cuddle baby Jake when he arrives!

Also got burnt on my sholders, chest, back and face even though I put on factor 50! Just goes to show how sensitive a pregnant womans skin is!

Sorry if I have missed anyone out!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

Shit Peanut gave me the ultimate task!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Indigo May was born at 4.30pm weighing 6lb 10oz .Baby is well mum less so. She has been transferred to hospital to get placenta removed in theatre!*

*Sorry I was out girls*


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow that's brilliant and scary all at one. Wow us grads don't do things by halfs!!

Congratulations Peanut, DH and Byron on the birth of little Indigo. I truly hope your hospital stay is short and you get better quickly :hugs: :friends:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you for updating Molly :hugs:

:happydance: Congratulations Peanut hon on the birth of little Indigo ..... sorry to hear about your hospital visit hope its very short lived :kiss:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the world Indigo!

Hope your stay in hospital is short Peanut!

:flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Congratulations Peanut, DH and Byron on the birth of Indigo May. What a beautiful name. 

Hope all was straightforward in hospital and Peanut you are well :kiss:

well done you and a massive congratulations again on the birth of your daughter. Cant wait for the pics :kiss:

Gilz, please talk to them. You dont need all this extra hassle on top of everything that has happened. It is only bringing you down seeing them put Noah through this :hugs::hugs:

Love to everyone else and thanks Molly for updating. Hoping the balloon feet are under control :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

Trust you Molly lol. 

Congratulations PB hope your ok and little indigo how gorgeous can't wait to hear more xxx


----------



## molly85

Balloon feet are huge have been with the in laws all afternoon soneed to catch up, I think teh text was from her oh!!!!! 
I will now go and update her journal.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz don't worry about us if your down that's what we're here for :hugs: great Noahs ha his tube removed. I'm sorry he's being more sick :cry: just hope you get things sorted tomorrow xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I cant believe we have another grad baby :cloud9: little noah has a little lady for company now :winkwink:

Come on Mr Storky madcat, vbaby and me want our little bundles too now :thumbup: get your arse into gear :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats peanut!!Glad it was all nice and quick in the end,but so sorry you've ended up in hospital.Hope you're ok now and get home soon.
Gorgeous name,can't wait to hear the full story and see pics.x


----------



## molly85

pinkclaire said:


> Trust you Molly lol.
> 
> Congratulations PB hope your ok and little indigo how gorgeous can't wait to hear more xxx

What going out for a change lol?


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol to go out when you get sent that text :haha:


----------



## molly85

I know told all the family my Grandmum in law is a retired midwife but peanut would probably like her shes all for natural at home stuff


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw happy birthday baby Indigo!

Fantastic Job PB! Sorry it hasnt ended according to plan and here's to a speedy recovery

Congratulations to all the peanut bean family lol


----------



## sequeena

Welcome to the world little Indigo :cloud9: congrats mummy hope you're doing well xxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Thank you all lovely ladies! Text was from me Molly while I waited to see the doctor after my exciting roller coaster blue light ride to hospital - ironic as we took ages to get in the ambulance and waited ages to get into theatre! :lol: Birth was FAST and made me feel I couldn't wait for a physiological third stage which was evidently a mistake. I'm ok. My girl has had two good feeds and is snuggled asleep skin to skin and has just now done her first fart (or maybe poo, not sure I'm agile enough to inspect). More of an update in my journal and of course I'll do a full update but need my notes as I'm hazy on timings. It was crazy-go-nuts!

Got my home birth and basically pain relief free (only tens). Turns out I'm a one in a million who instead of getting lovely pain relief from a pool immediately dilated and pushes bloody hard and agonisingly! Too hard for my girl so had to be got out the pool (while practically crowning) and instead delivered on the settee and got blood EVERYWHERE in pretty much the whole house. Except the bedroom, where we're getting a new carpet and had a mattress cover...

Hope you ladies are bearing up ok with your differing niggles and issues. Babies will come, fast or slow, they'll get here. I more than willingly lass on the baton as boy I'm not up for that again anytime soon! :haha:


----------



## molly85

peanut your quite funny, and I am not sure why. So pleased shes doing good and has been feeding


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the update pb! Going over to your journal now x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks PB congratulations again and glad to here your both doing ok in the circumstances xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!
Sorry its taken me so long to congratulate you peanut, but huge congrats, i really happy for you!:thumbup:,beautiful name and a nice bit of drama thrown in for good measure.

for the rest of you, ive not been feeling tooo good these last 2 days,hoping for a better day today, but who knows!:shrug:, so if you dont see me on here again today you know im still resting and taking time out. Hope everyone is doing fine!


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> Morning!
> Sorry its taken me so long to congratulate you peanut, but huge congrats, i really happy for you!:thumbup:,beautiful name and a nice bit of drama thrown in for good measure.
> 
> for the rest of you, ive not been feeling tooo good these last 2 days,hoping for a better day today, but who knows!:shrug:, so if you dont see me on here again today you know im still resting and taking time out. Hope everyone is doing fine!

Sorry you have been feeling poorly Madcat:flower:

Look at PB, she hit her lowest point and had her LO less than 48hrs later:hugs:

Maybe your body is forcing you to rest to prepare for BabyB.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hope your ok Madcat :hugs:

Sorry for TMI but I have the worst piles ever! I actually can't sit down or move without being in horrendous pain! Trust me to get them when there's nothing open :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats again peanut,wow definately a bit of drama!Hope you're ok,and little indigo too.Can't wait to see some pics!

Sorry you're feeling rough madcat,hope you feel better soon hun,or baby b is just getting ready.x

Well today is the day,40+3 when I had my bloody show with both my boys and labour started!Wondering does my body know this!
I have been remaining positive and upbeat but if nothing happens in nxt couple days I will start to get pissed off lol!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok,hopefully I'll be back later to report labour has started!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy has a point Madcat, I was in the worst place on Friday and that night it all started with my show. It'll be so soon now, it really will. :hugs:

Hope your girl behaves today vbaby!

Pink, I'm afraid it's I who has the worst piles ever. Or possibly my whole bowel is hanging out or something like that, and that's with suppositories and diclofenac! I 'd forgotten that it feels like the baby came out your bum...


----------



## pinkclaire

At least you have access to stuff for them lol. I know I'm thinking if their like this now what will they be like after birth!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I don't have cream, it's at home. :dohh: Mine came out during labour and were almost more uncomfortable that all those early contractions! I feel amazed I don't have prolapse after that pushing but presumably that would've been picked up on!


----------



## pinkclaire

I remember thinking that after James, it's a strange feeling isn't it! I was convinced I must have for a few days and started googling which is never a good idea lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been convinced of every kind of prolapse since having Byron! And yet I've never so much as leaked a bit of pee! Man though I'd also forgotten about the wind! 9 months of trapped bowels suddenly free and easy! :rofl: God it's so attractive!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol! Wow I can't wait to Give birth now lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Lol! Wow I can't wait to Give birth now lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

was just thinking the same Pink!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I need to counterbalance with pics of my girl don't I?!

So let me tell you about Byron. We called my mum back with him after the birth when it became apparent I'd have to transfer. I was sat on the toilet, bfing, hoping to get the placenta out and covered in blood when they arrived back. Byron came in the bathroom and he just glowed! Oh it was just beautiful! :cloud9: He came over and gave her little kisses and strokes, he said her name and that she'd come from my tummy. When DH took her while I was sorted out to go in the ambulance he was all Indigo's crying and wanted to put her in bed and tuck her in. He watched the blood pouring down my kegs and said mumma's sore. He was so brave and gorgeous it utterly broke my heart to have to go away from him! :cry: He and DH will be along soon ish I hope. DH said Byron's very excited about seeing me and going to get Indigo.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww that's so cute PB! Do you know what time you can leave yet? 

Yes we def need some pictures! Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Been waiting over 3hrs to even get the cannula out so god only knows. As soon as DH gets here I'll shower so I'm at least fit to get up and walk out if needs be. I'm still drenched in blood and meconium too! She's got some quick bowels on her this girl, two huge black poos already!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: I'm so so so so so so so so happy for you Peanut!!!!!! Just caught up with everything! I'm sorry you had to go to hospital but I'm glad you're doing well and your little one (LOVE the name) is doing fab. Can't wait to see pictures :happydance: Much love and take care of yourself!


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i promised Dh that if i had this headache for the 3rd day id phone the MW to ask if its normal at this stage. so i did, they have told me i shouldnt have a bad head for nearly 3 days and to come in and get checked out, so i have to go and get checked at 12.15 at the local hospital.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut I caught up in your journal :) well done it sounds like you did a wonderful job :winkwink: congrats again on the arrival of Indigo....I hope you can come home soon and bless Byron what a cutie :cloud9:

madcat hon I hope everything is ok....you can text me an update if you like :kiss: I`m out and about soon but wont be out for long I dont think my cankles or back could manage too much right now :dohh:

vbaby am hoping your little girl behaves today although if you dont mind me saying I am hoping one of the boys arrive first ( noah,indigo,bailey,your little girl and then charlie :winkwink: )

Pink am in the same situation with piles :wacko: I had a tiny one and now I cant even look at whats going on :blush: I feel so heavy :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> well, i promised Dh that if i had this headache for the 3rd day id phone the MW to ask if its normal at this stage. so i did, they have told me i shouldnt have a bad head for nearly 3 days and to come in and get checked out, so i have to go and get checked at 12.15 at the local hospital.

Hope everythings ok Madcat. Glad you are getting checked out :flower:

I had one for 3 days and was just told to take regular paracetamol instead of taking it as and when. Kinda given up reporting stuff now which is wrong I suppose!

Take care x


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> well, i promised Dh that if i had this headache for the 3rd day id phone the MW to ask if its normal at this stage. so i did, they have told me i shouldnt have a bad head for nearly 3 days and to come in and get checked out, so i have to go and get checked at 12.15 at the local hospital.
> 
> Hope everythings ok Madcat. Glad you are getting checked out :flower:
> 
> I had one for 3 days and was just told to take regular paracetamol instead of taking it as and when. Kinda given up reporting stuff now which is wrong I suppose!
> 
> Take care xClick to expand...

thats what ive been doing, paracetamol every 4 hours, i dont like popping pills like that, but i have done. theyre effective for about 3 hours. Personally i dont think its BP, its always been fine and at my last appointment a few days ago it was fine, even slightly lower than it had been, im not swelling or anything either. I think ive either brought it on myself with all the problems ive been having or its hormonal. but we shall see.


----------



## PeanutBean

Remember both pregnancies I've bad a giant migraine 4 days before labour/birth. It could well be down to end of pregnancy hormone changes. It's good to get checked out though Madcat and I hope everything is ok. :hugs: You're welcome to text me too if you want to, I'm not going to be up to much other than lying and sitting about giving instructions to dh!

I'm ready to go home once we've done done opportunistic baby checks and I've had a shower.


----------



## molly85

Yay on ya way home peanut.
Aww madcat hope your either back out in abit or they start you going sounds liek a horrible few days.

Girls peanut is even more of a star she's helped me through the night to. cheeky cow I am text her as was all crampy, turned out to be dodgy tummy thing or this fabled clearing out damn hideous like period pains and shes been great. Obvious little indigo kept her up a fair bit. So thank you again peanut, I will be around most nights now she's here if you need the favour returning.

Apart from teh tummy and some back pain I am feel ok, no piles here you lot can keep the damn things but ifsome one reminds me of what i need i will put the cream/suposotries on my gross list with nipple cream and more breast pads yummmy!!!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

The only nipple cream to get is lansinoh I say! Not sure about the piles, I know it sounds dramatic but I'm in so much pain I might call the out of hours service to see what they can do!

Madcat hope your ok your obviously already in there but thinking of you xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

:hugs: to Madcat, I am sure it will just be due to the hormone changes getting ready for labour but glad your getting checked out.

Just a quick update from me....

If you can remember I told you I was invited to my friends wedding who was sadly dying of cancer. Some of his kids live in Spain with their mum and they came over last night to see him for the last time.

Sadly no one knew that his time would be much shorter than they thought.

He sadly died this morning. The poor bloke didn't even make it to his own wedding and he is leaving behind 4 lovely children with the youngest being only 2 years old.

Sorry to put a downer on the thread but I am in so much shock and DH is devistated as he was asked to be best man.

:cry:


----------



## molly85

awww sofie hugs. 

nothing else i can really say to make you feel better


----------



## gilz82

Oh SK I'm so so sorry. That's such a sad turn of events. I suppose the only small blessing is that his kids got a chance to see him before he passed away. Massive :hugs:

I have some good news to share with you girls. My OH and I are going to room in at the SCBU tonight with a view to possibly bringing Noah home tomorrow :dance: I won't be around for the rest of the day now so hopefully next time any of you speak to me I'll be at home being a mummy for the first time properly!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry to hear that SK xx

Gilz that is amazing news! I am so chuffed for you and hope soooo bad you do get to bring him he tomorrow xx


----------



## molly85

yay for Noah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls, I meant to say please don't mention it on Facebook. If we get home tomorrow I want peace and quiet, not a million people who are going to be pissed off when I say they can't pick Noah up or feed him etc.


----------



## vbaby3

Sofie,thats really sad:hugs::hugs:

Peanut,so delighted you're getting home soon.x

Madcat hope everything is ok hun.x

Yay gilz,thats great news!!x

As for me,I'm definately feeling like there might be something brewing!
Ate a pineapple this morning and brought the boys down to the park for a couple hrs,fed the ducks played in the playground and generally waddled about for as long as I could.
I have very dull cramping very low down and in my back,still no show or anything though,so it could be a while yet!


----------



## molly85

damn you lot and your impending babies. 

of course gilz, I need to let the family know our rules. I think grand parents and matts bros can visit in hospital. then people have to ring and book slots probably a couple of days after we are home


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: SK, I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. DH's mum passed of cancer over a year ago suddenly. It does happen so fast sometimes and it's so unfortunate :hugs:

Yay Peanut and Glitz!!!!!! Glitz I'm so happy little Noah will be home soon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thank you ladies it means alot.

Gilz I am so happy for you! :happydance: Well done Noah!! :thumbup:

Just got back from the hospital to have a follow up CTG and all looks good. I was only hooked up for 12 minutes until it said 'criteria met'.

I thought I would take a picture....I think they look rather cool!


----------



## PeanutBean

So sorry sofie. :( :hugs:

Brill news Gilz! I so hope it works out for you tomorrow. My philosophy I'd other people's baby business should never be mentioned on fb if they've not mentioned it themselves.

I've been home a short while now. Enjoyed rummaging through my bounty packs. My girl has mostly been asleep since we got home so I'm going to try nap now while DH and Byron go on a dogwalk. I've braved a bottom investigation and have a single haemorrhoid the size of the baby's head, or my head, or possibly the moon! Stitches and everything else feel pretty good! :wacko:

Glad to have helped Molly if I did. I didn't feel very useful but perhaps some company was what you needed. I needed it too. Indigo was pretty good but I can't sleep in hospitals and was uncomfy and had checks and people coming in and out all night so I haven't slept at all since the night before in labour.

On the meds, I just used boots nipple cream as lansinoh was too expensive but I've been sent some so can compare. Already got sore nips she has fed so much! And I also just have boots bum cream which so far has been good enough, worked in a couple of days in pregnancy pink if you want go try it.


----------



## molly85

i don't have any now and plan not to get them but thought should have some in just incase lol. I am the proud owner of a skin tag thing that can be used to plug my but so am familier with bleeding butt, i thing it came from having to strain and painful bowels as a child. the tummy cleared up but heart burn is still here. I have been asked several times if I'm, in labour wahhhhhh


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just a quick TMI question....

So I was dying for a poo and went and did my business and when I went to wipe I noticed that it hurt!

So I used a baby wuipe and investigated it there is like a swollen lump there....is this piles?

appologies if your eating whilst reading it!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

lol was the lump up ya bum? and did it feel like a grape?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

yeah on the hole :blush:

It felt smooth but not as big as a grape :wacko:


----------



## molly85

lol quite possibly is wait til they go pop


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Cheers SK :rofl: Lucky me to be the one to get caught off guard eating :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

SK try and push it back inside if you can and get yourself some cream, it will help! OMG it's horrid isn't it!

Sorry Ozzie!


----------



## molly85

was it grapes ozzie?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Thankfully, no.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: duplicate post!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Gilz I know we`ve spoken by text but just wanted to say :happydance: I am so pleased you get to spend the night with Noah :)

SK def sounds like piles :thumbup: Only I was told never to attempt to push them back in when I was pregnant with Oliver so I never attempted then or now :wacko: They dont really bother me tbh and am finding I am going to the toilet so easy these days :dohh: and :hugs: so sorry to hear about your friends passing!

vbaby I hope your little girl is on the move :happydance: 

ASM well me and DH had a nice few hours together :) we nipped to get a few odd bits of shopping and went to visit FIL....BIL and SIL were there and BIL decided to be damn annoying and shout down the street `havent you had that baby yet` honestly I was :growlmad: right now I should come with a placard `DO NOT OFFEND THE HEAVILY PREGNANT WOMAN OR YOU MAY GET A SLAP!` :rofl: I am happy go lucky on minute and like a bear with a sore head the next....the irrational feelings are beyond a joke now :dohh: When Oliver came home we took him to the park for half hour on his bike....hes now all showered and in PJs and we have everything ready in earnest for back to school tomorrow :thumbup: the boys are playing on the WII and I have my cankles up resting :rofl: MIL is collecting Oliver from school Tuesday and Wednesday for tea :shock: so I get two whole days to myself :happydance: (Thursday is a training day and then long bank hol weekend again!) I have promised Oliver we will do something together on Thursday if I feel up to it and of course as long as Charlie hasnt put in an appearance :haha: I have MW tomorrow am dreading going past my EDD and having to be induced its my worst nightmare :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's all good SK. I ate noodles and a bit of apple pie while reading this thread :rofl: I'm weird. 

Hi Madly!!!!! Glad you're doing well. :hugs: Don't worry about induction! :hugs: I'm sure your little guy will make his grand appearance soon xx.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh really Madly? Did the doctor say why you shouldn't? Just because I can't speak to anyone today :blush: so I went on NHS direct to find out what to do!! 

Also don't worry about induction yet you've got ages to have him yet! I know what you mean though it's my worst nightmare as well, (well between that and an assisted birth!)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Thank you Ozzie I really hope so....I cant help thinking induction=intervention which=Olivers delivery :dohh: I bet that sounds really bad and I know its silly but its my biggest fear :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

pinkclaire said:


> Oh really Madly? Did the doctor say why you shouldn't? Just because I can't speak to anyone today :blush: so I went on NHS direct to find out what to do!!
> 
> Also don't worry about induction yet you've got ages to have him yet! I know what you mean though it's my worst nightmare as well, (well between that and an assisted birth!)

No hon my MW with Oliver just said not to attempt to poke them back in :dohh: I never asked why I just nievely (?sp) believed what I was told :shrug: I dont know if its true and I wanted to google too but am scared off because it feels ugh :blush: am sure I will give myself another nightmare to worry myself over :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Because Molly compared them to grapes, I had the image of SK pushing grapes back up her bum.....am I messed up in the head? :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No because I got the same picture hon :rofl:

I have three LARGE grapes :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*knock on wood* I'm glad I don't have them.


----------



## molly85

What my dad calls them bum grapes!!!!!! he used to nick my sanitry towels lol. 

Ok heart burt is horrible, and it's,making mefeela bitfuzzy dizzy so will go to asda in a bit to get more of my favourite remidies. 

I am far from hungry, but pineapple sounded nice what does it do again?

damn I_'m not nesting but our house looks the tidiest I have seen it in ages. baring teh pile of washing up matt keeps leaving me to do_


----------



## madcatwoman

hi all
Just to let you know theres nothing wrong with mehaha:), my BP is fine, no swelling, wee sample fine, MW isnt worried. Im just going to put this constant heache down to hormone changes i think. I was going to update earlier but by the time i got home me head was banging again, took some paracetamol, put my eye mask on and eventually fell asleep on the couch(so did DH for that matter).


----------



## molly85

lol nice way to spend and afternoon napping.

Girls muslins how many do I need??? i have some funky glass cloth tea towels as well thinking tehy weould do the job but am now not so sure and might just look tight

oh and a huge stack of cotton bibbs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat glad you had a lovely nap :hugs: is your head feeling any better?

Molly I have absolutely no idea what pineapple does :rofl: but I have heard it mentioned before and totally unrelated I got some fruit bowls when we did our food shop and they contained pineapple :winkwink: I have tried everything am willing to now so thought it was worth a shot anyway it was nice and refreshing and one of my 5 a day :haha:

as for muslins I think I got a pack of 4 and I have about 15-20 bibs :dohh:


----------



## molly85

ah ok won't panic then. i am not having a child taht drags one around so don't need loads.madly see your journal


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: double post!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so OT well sort of but not totally ....

I was going to ask my bnb pal who has a siggy shop who designed our `mother of all conception graduates` blinkie to design one for our parenting thread to be :) only am thinking `mother of all conception graduates baby` is a tad long winded and a right mouthfull and was wondering if anyone has any ideas or if this is actually liked :shrug:

I was thinking maybe `My baby is a grad baby!` `grad baby?` `conception graduate baby!`

or maybe `the grads baby club!`


----------



## molly85

ohh i never did add teh blinky and i don't know why.


----------



## pinkclaire

I don't really feel like a proper grad because I wasn't with you all in TTC :blush:

Madcat glad everything is ok!

Molly if you do bf, I found I didn't really need bibs as he never spilt milk like a formula fed baby? As for muslins I had 6 I think. You can always buy more if you need to xx


----------



## molly85

i'v had sopme really dodgy pains and just been to the loo again. so am going asda and getting any last bits just in case lol. really scared as matts at work


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I need more blankies for baby....as for bibs, oh god I have too many I think :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

I was never with yous while ttc either:blush:
But I would have been had I found the thread!!

Glad you're ok madcat,stupid hormones.

Lots of bum grapes or dangleberries as I call them,I escaped that 1 thank god,but I suppose my vulval varicose veins make up for it!

Nothing new here,still cramping but nothing that would tell me anything is just about to happen.
I am in the worse form,sooo hormonal and teary.Everybody is annoying me,I've had loads of phonecalls and txts today asking is there any sign.Don't know why its pissing me off this time,coz the last 2 times it didn't bother me in the slightest.
Its starting to dawn on me that this baby may stay put longer than the boys did,and thats upsetting me too.by tomorrow night both my boys were born,so if i'm still pregnant come wednesday it'll be the longest I've been pregnant for.
Have hospital appointment on wed morning that I thought there was no way I'd be going to,now I'm not so sure:cry:
Anyway,there's my hormonal feel sorry for myself rant,I guess it was my turn today!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

vbaby, your LO is taking her time, isn't she? :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

You can never have enough bibs!

Molly try not to worry hun,if anything is happening like early labour,you're almost 37wks so abby will be fine,and you'll have plenty of time to get matt home should you need to.x


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww vbaby you've been holding up so well, your allowed an off day!

Molly has LO engaged yet? Cos omg the pain when james was, it was unreal, I thought I was going into labour!


----------



## loopylollipop

Sorry Vbaby nothing has happened today. Humph.

Gilz - am so pleased there may be some progress with Noah. Hope it all goes well tonight rooming in and you can take him home tomorrow.

Sorry about all the bum danglers! I had them when I was on my zillion pain killers for my slipped disc. It was more of a blueberry than a grape so guess I got off lightly. But hell, still painful. 

I havent heard of any reason you cant try and pop a pile back in when pregnant, or not for that matter. Having said that, they do tend to pop back out anyway so I left my alone and it gradually disappeared on its own.

It is important to try avoid becoming constipated as this makes things worse and obviously hurts like hell when trying to poo. I know, easier said that done whilst pregnant!

The creams/suppositories are helpful too.

Madly - induction is my worst fear too. To be specific - the syntocinon drip. Eeek.

I have decided against having an ECV. I am going to spend the next few weeks on all fours or hung upside down like a fruit bat.

Have done my hanging baskets and sorted out my bedding plants. And yesterday painted the shed door. My nesting doesnt seem to involve baby stuff yet!

Molly - pineapple KILLS my heartburn!


----------



## loopylollipop

Madly - I like the grads baby club! And you dont have to be a grad to join ladies - anyway you have been with us long enough to be official grads I reckon.

SK - I am so sorry about your loss. It broke my heart to read that, I cant imagine leaving any of my babies or how it would feel to be left behind :cry: Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcast, so glad everything checked out ok. Didnt mean to forget you - in fact I logged on to see if you had updated!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby.....



vbaby3 said:


> I was never with yous while ttc either:blush:
> But I would have been had I found the thread!!
> 
> Glad you're ok madcat,stupid hormones.
> 
> Lots of bum grapes or dangleberries as I call them,I escaped that 1 thank god,but I suppose my vulval varicose veins make up for it!
> 
> Nothing new here,still cramping but nothing that would tell me anything is just about to happen.
> I am in the worse form,sooo hormonal and teary.Everybody is annoying me,I've had loads of phonecalls and txts today asking is there any sign.Don't know why its pissing me off this time,coz the last 2 times it didn't bother me in the slightest.
> Its starting to dawn on me that this baby may stay put longer than the boys did,and thats upsetting me too.by tomorrow night both my boys were born,so if i'm still pregnant come wednesday it'll be the longest I've been pregnant for.
> Have hospital appointment on wed morning that I thought there was no way I'd be going to,now I'm not so sure:cry:
> Anyway,there's my hormonal feel sorry for myself rant,I guess it was my turn today!!

vbaby it sounds like youre getting to my stage in thinking, maybe its worse if you have already had babies at an earlier point than this,i dont know. But it can really get you down something awful cant it. 

personally i couldnt believe it would get anyworse being immobile, not sleeping and then 3 days of headaches. Last night i went to bed in the same state, we turned the lights out and i just couldnt stop crying, my poor DH i think feels almost as fed up as me, and helpless,he was just lying there cuddling me and handing me loo roll tissue until i got it out of my system.
I dont think he was prepared to see me in the state i am these days, uncomfortable yes, but not pain, i think. He too has started saying a second baby isnt such a great idea.

Ive stopped thinking about when i might go into labour,i know i'll have to be induced between 10-15 over, thats between the end of this week and late next week, im just assuming that will be my time now.:nope:


----------



## molly85

i went to asda, damn i would happily have given birth in the baby event aisle!!!!!!!!

shes 3/5ths so does taht mean engaged? heart burn it fixes excellent coz I have some. I realy don't want food but thought I better. I have got matt loads of simple stuff taht will store to cook. am about to do my pasta and wash up then fire up the steriliser so I know it works. I do have milton just incase. then going to check over my bags adn hopefully i will be imagining things.


----------



## pinkclaire

Is that 3/5s palpable or engaged? 

Don't panic Hun, everything will be fine you will manage with what you've got and you'd work out the steriliser if you need to xx


----------



## sequeena

I hope everyone is ok, I just cant keep up on my phone. Im spotting again have been for about a week. Im used to it though.


----------



## PeanutBean

Trying to remember... First off big :hugs: to Madcat and vbaby. With all these tears I think your babies are just around the corner I really do.

Bibs and muslins - lots and lots! I think we got a pack of 10 muslins and a few freebies and gifts. I don't know if it's different ff but with bf they were invaluable for over the shoulder vomit and I also keep one in every pram/bag for a multitude of purposes.

I can't believe the whinging about grapes when I've watermelons down there! Seriously though I am wondering if there is any sort of anaesthetic cream I can get on prescription tomorrow as I am pretty much immobile from the pain of my bum and would otherwise be pretty good! Hope to the they've gone down a bit tomorrow. If I bm past these I'll lose pints of blood!

I thought we were postgrad once we'd had babies? I'm easy about a name but would like a smaller blinkie if poss.

My girl has wind and pains from using her guts for the first time. I don't believe it can hurt like my bum but there we go. Just had mammoth inconsolable screaming for nearly an hour. It's shit not being able to move about properly to attend to her. :(. Going to try and do my herb bath as a sitz tonight before bed. Hope I get some sleep, feeling pretty spaced out now. Byron has nursery tomorrow so that'll give us some time to get a bit better sorted out. I've not even seen the damage in the sitting room. My mum apparently tore the pool putting it down yesterday. I am ill-fated in waterbirthing I think!

Managing to stave off blues so far but bit tearful with the pain and Indigo's tears. She's just getting the newborn smell so that's helping with bonding. Oh and my nips wreck too. Holing my milk will come tomorrow so she can get totally satiated. She never stops wanting to feed!


----------



## molly85

lol she knows how much you wanted her out now she just wants you. 

notes say 3/5 descent so pass


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww poor indigo and poor mummy :cry: if she's feeding that often I expect your milk will come in very quickly! James was never off my boobs, I'm dreading all that again tbh but I know it's worth it.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly I think it means 3/5 of her head is engaged, ie in your pelvis, tbh that's pretty far down for a first baby! If she goes down much more I imagine it would pretty hurt! How are you feeling now?

Sequeena hope the spottings nothing, I'm sure it is :hugs:


----------



## molly85

not great but think i am paniced. i sure as hell am not going near the hospital unless i have anouther night like last night. nothing is hideous just irritaing. unless i move my pelvis wrong


----------



## pinkclaire

Descibe the pains? Have you tried a hot bath and paracetamol?


----------



## molly85

i'm due more paracetamol. bath will be on my list i want to my prepping first. i just wanted to have a soother clean so am boiling it now. washing up then bags. might check them after bath. 

um well its been back ache, teh front of my bump is generaly a bit tighter i thought it was her pushing out moving. mosty of the "pain is in my pelvis when i stand its like a bowling ball trying to get out tehre is nothing regualr and it's like a constant discomfort that get worse every so often. if i'm sat its just a weird pressure pokeing bump up and out stood is really not good can't get more than 5 mins out of it

could just be me so no one get excited, my friend in the states is presentkly being induced so might be coming out in sympathy


----------



## sequeena

The bleeding is nothing to worry about I just have a very sensitive cervix so am nearly always bleeding lol x


----------



## molly85

what does your cervix feel like sequeena?


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry Molly I fell asleep last night! Hope your ok? Does sound a lot like engaging pain. 

Sequeena I had that with James, but haven't had any this time! I must have toughened up! It isn't nice seeing blood though x


----------



## molly85

morning, went to bed around 1sh and have slept. not great though. niggly crampyness still there. needto call MW anyway to get bp done this week so will discuss it then. bags all redone and looking compact.

Claire I am pretty sure shes gone all the way down now i know where she is theres no neck left just huge shoulders eeeekkkkk. I will scream if this lasts to long as its really not nice


----------



## molly85

message from Cat she may not be on today, she still has abad head, has been shakey and pooping alot. poor mite home she's keep her fluids and energy up


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. I think Madcat might be going into labour very soon. I wonder how vbaby and madly are doing...?

Molly try and keep a bit flat if it's very uncomfortable, take the weight off. She might be early at this rate!

Interesting night. Indigo's excellent feeding became not excellent the only thing she wanted to do endlessly with bad latch. By 2am I was in tears from all the pain everywhere and need of sleep. DH got Byron settled in his own bed then took Indigo downstairs. I awoke about half 6 to find the boys asleep next to me and a countering girl soundly away in the Moses basket by my head. What he did I do not know but he deserves rich rewards!

I have a killer headache so have just taken ibuprofen in the hope of nipping it in the bud. Don't think I'll be able to handle a migraine on top of everything else. I'm disappointed by how sore my bum still feels but haven't checked progress yet. Going to ring gp and see if there is any super-cream I can get on prescription.


----------



## molly85

have you tried germaloids I remember seeing that alot and the countering supposotries. I rember this all now, we don't have great bums in our family.

lol peanut if i spent much more time horizontal or half horizontal i would be a plank of wood.

Bath last night didn't help for long though did try and boil us. quite excited at the prospect I might not have to wait long but then it could be forever. 

I really hope this is it peaking for madcat and she has bubs soon


----------



## PeanutBean

I want prescription meds for this job, the strongest I can take while bf! I'm all for natural birth but give me anything to sort my bum out!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol PB that's my task for the day! I am with you on that one I've never felt anything so sore I wasn't this bad after labour so can imagine how bad it must be for you!

Hope madcat is ok. Statistically we should have some more babies this week lol. 

I soooo hope Gilz logs on to say their taking Noah home, I couldn't wish more for it!

PB hope Indigo behaves herself today with her feeding! Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat has dropped me a text too hoping the feeling rubbish is akin to how I felt before labour. I do think this is it for her, anytime now there'll be a show or some small contractions.

Well I've been to the toilet. I was able to change my pad whilst wearing knickers which is a slight improvement in agility but the giant grape feels just as giant. I can't actually tell where my normal bits are behind it! And annoyingly I have stitches right there so my tear clearly crossed my whole perineum. I confess I am very much dreading a bm. I can't see how it will get out! Though if it pops the grape though the blood will pour maybe it'll be a good thing in the end!


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz has texted, she's waiting on some hospital stuff but it looks like Noah's being discharged! :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

:happydance: that's the best news ever! So chuffed for her!


----------



## loopylollipop

Yay for Noah coming home :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well went to bed IN PAIN :cry: had a bad night and woke up IN PAIN :sad2: Am feeling incredibly down today and its just as well DH is at work and Oliver is at school and MILs for tea because I really cannot abide any company right now. My neighbour started screaming about 9am :hissy: she never stops screaming at her poor kids and has just left the house to do the school run half and hour late swearing all the way down the path to the car about how they are late....wouldnt mind its not late for a change shes late everyday taking her son to school :trouble: last week it was 10am before she dropped him in :shock: I really wanted to go out and be vile to her :shrug: up shot today for me is I have a MW appointment ..... I hope its my MW and not the locum bint I saw last time because I am in a foul mood today and cannot be arsed explaining my history blah blah blah to some woman who doesnt really give a toss and who I would rather not see :sad1: Oh and if anyone else (you ladies aside!) texts me to ask if Charlie has arrived yet I am seriously going to loose it with someone.....I mean honestly if I have had him they would know and waking up to 3 texts and another one just came through is just starting to grate on my nerves ugh.....sorry :blush: rant over!

:wohoo: Gilz amazing news so pleased little Noah is coming home :kiss:

madcat am so sorry your still feeling crap hon I hope the MW comes through for you today but am still clining onto hope for you, vbaby and me that another grad baby be born in next day or so :thumbup:

Peanut hon I commented in your Journal :hugs: hope you and pink get some bum cream sorted :kiss:

Sorry if I forgot anything :flower:

ps I think I feel so bad because at this stage of pregnancy with Oliver I was in labour :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

What sort of pain are you in madly hun? You poor thing but the pain must mean something!!!

I feel like that today, james us in nursery but my DH Wont leave me alone for 5 mins! I just want some time on my own :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Pink am so glad the boys arent here its not their fault I am in this mood and I have a short fuse I just know I do that shouting at them wouldnt be fair :nope:

Well yesterday I had horrendous backache all day the type were standing still for 5mins makes you feel like your back might break in two :dohh: and by the evening sat watching tv the niggles and pains were out in full force :wacko: went to bed feeling pretty much like this wondering if someone might kick in over night but have woken up feeling just the same more or less :shrug: the niggles up front are on and off but the backache omg!!!!! :wacko: I do suffer with my back but this is really something and the constant clearing out and well yesterday I couldnt stop eating...I text cat with a list of the food I had managed to put away yesterday and I think I gave her and her DH a giggle honestly I never felt full....today I feel deflated like I just want to curl up in a corner and hide away :cry: these hormonal swings are really taking their toll on me :sad1:


----------



## PeanutBean

Big :hugs: madly. So close now, you really won't be much longer. I feel for you ladies I really do. My favourite part of pregnancy after the bfp is when it's finally over!

I've phoned the doctor and am hoping for some meds by the end of the day.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly I was the same a day or two of continuous scoffing and the loosest bowels. Labour is just round the corner.

What I wouldn't give for a good cough.


----------



## pinkclaire

It all shows things are heading in the right direction Hun. You'll have Charlie here any day I am sure!

I'm in a mood to so we can be in a mood together! The men would be moaning if they were as uncomfortable as us! :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I agree Pink omg my DH pregnant no it doesnt even bare thinking about it would be a hellish 9months so I guess hes getting off scot free really :haha:

Well I thought would cheer cat up yesterday cause I know her DH has been frowning on her consumption of food although in comparision to mine its nothing :dohh:

So heres what I ate yesterday all day :lol:

8 oaty biscuits
a cornish pasty from greggs
a choc croissant 
an apple and cinnamon muffin
a large (meant for two people!) mixed fruit bowl
a pineapple fruit bowl
3 slices of watermelon
a large punnet and half of strawberries 
2 meat and potato pies (they were each the size of a big pork pie)
haddock and veg in cream sauce (my tea)
a cornetto

and other than that I drank an iced coffee, a cup of hot choc and a million glasses of weak dilute orange juice

:rofl: everytime I ate something I felt empty and went in search of something else to eat :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Big :hugs: madly. So close now, you really won't be much longer. I feel for you ladies I really do. My favourite part of pregnancy after the bfp is when it's finally over!
> 
> I've phoned the doctor and am hoping for some meds by the end of the day.

Great news on the meds hon :thumbup:

Ok so I have been up about 90mins and have been to the loo twice now :dohh: I have eaten cereal, some oaty biscuits and drank a cupp of tea...I dont have diahorrea as such ( SORRY TMI :dohh: ) but its certainly not processing and I am going wayyyyyyyyyyy too well...I go every 2-3days as a normal rule when not pregnant and have had awful constipation during pregnancy but right now its like I get gut pain and just gotta get to the loo :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Madly big hugs hun,you've described how I'm feeling today.xxx
Hope all goes well at mw's today,are you gonna take a sweep if its offered?
I think I'm even more pissed off that each day that passes is a day of dh's holidays gone and a day less he'll have after she's born.
Plus because I was 100%sure she's be here by now,we've no plans to speak of really,so feel like we're wasting a whole wk of family time,when we could be off doing something nice.
We're gonna head into town this afternoon,just potter about and put in a few hrs.
The calls and txts are pissing me off,even if I log onto fb I get a couple people on live chat asking if I'm still waiting.
Plus peter kay is on saturday,if she'd come up until this point we were planning on going anyway,literally leaving the kids just for the couple of hrs with my mam,then collecting them and coming back home.Tues was my cut off point in my head,chances are I ll just be home from hospital,actually in labour,or still bloody pregnant on saturday!

Madcat,if you come on today,big hugs lovie,whens your appointment?is it today?
Hope this is the start of things for you.x

Gilz,so delighted you're bringing Noah home,such great news to finally have your boy all to yourself.x

Peanut,I remember the 1st few days being so hard,especially if she's acting up with the breastfeeding.Its sooo tiring,especially now you've a toddler too to think of.
Sorry your poor butt is so sore,definately get the strongest drugs you can find.
Is it not enough that you have just given birth and have stitches to deal with,than to be having a giant grape stuck to your bumhole too.Hope gp can help.x

Molly,its scary thinking it could happen at anytime.At least you're organised now if abby decides to make an early exit.Though I will have to kill you if you give birth before me lol!!!

At this stage of pregnancy last time oran was already born,and the time before I was in labour with shay,he was born 3.35 tomorrow morning,I think thats whats pissing me off most.I've gone overdue with them all and waited patiently,haven't complained too much,surely I deserve to have her here by now:cry:
I am in such pissy form!!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh madly I'm so hungry your list of food sounds amazing! Don't worry I eat lots too and my DH takes the mic out of me but I'm continuously hungry! Ok I need to get out of my strop and get ready so I can get to the bakers :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

He he madly,sounds a bit like my food list,except yours is probably healthier than mine,at least you've loads of fruit in there!


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: v baby! It's obviously pissed off day today! Would you go if your still pregnant? I think I would just to have something to look forward to!!


----------



## vbaby3

MMMmmm the bakers pink?you gonna get a giant cream bun?
now you've put the idea in my head,think we might go for coffee and cream cake when we're in town later,I'm sure that would lift my spirits!


----------



## vbaby3

I probably would go if I was still pregnant pink,only knowing my luck I'd go into labour that afternoon or something,or at the gig lol!
I'm contemplating trying to sell the tickets,or even give them away,don't want to see them go to waste.
I'm pissed off about it coz dh bought them for me,he had to queue for them,and they were bought 16months ago!!!!
We were so excited about going:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: vbaby we are a right sorry lot today....I think thats why I feel so bad too because I know I was in labour with Oliver at this stage of pregnancy and foolishly thought it would be the same again this been my 2nd baby :dohh: when I have let myself down for a fall by thinking that :sad1: last weekend passing `my` edd didnt bother me tbh and I was glad it was outta the way but passing yesterday the day/stage of pregnancy when I went into labour with Oliver has really bothered me :sad2: I guess too am missing my Mam ugh!

Pink NO...............not the bakers am trying to avoid popping up to Morrisons (5 mins walk away!) in order to go stock up on junk to make me feel better :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> He he madly,sounds a bit like my food list,except yours is probably healthier than mine,at least you've loads of fruit in there!

:smug: my 5 a day :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

But that was the start of a 5 day labour madly,you'll probably go into labour thurs night and have him friday morning.x
You can tell my baby is a girl,already causing me grief!
Everything was chilled and relaxed with the boys.
My sister in law is already calling her a little diva,overstaying her welcome in the womb lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

It was very healthy madly! Yes the bakers for a pasty and a Chelsea bun yum yum. The raisins in it can be on of my 5 a day :haha:

Vbaby what a story to tell though if you did go into labour at his gig! In fact I hope you do now!


----------



## vbaby3

Imagine!!
It would be a story to tell lol!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> But that was the start of a 5 day labour madly,you'll probably go into labour thurs night and have him friday morning.x
> You can tell my baby is a girl,already causing me grief!
> Everything was chilled and relaxed with the boys.
> My sister in law is already calling her a little diva,overstaying her welcome in the womb lol!

Funny hon a few people have said it will all start to kick off tomorrow/Thursday with a show etc :dohh: am not convinced why am I not convinced :wacko: Am so freaked out about going overdue and induction when I dont know why induction scares me except of course the raised chances of intervention :shrug: rationally speaking even induction has to be a far better labour than Olivers surely :loopy: oh all the `trying to work it out` is giving me an headache...I think I will go to greggs after my MW appointment this aft no doubt if its the daft locum bint I see I will need it :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey vbaby you might get free gig tickets to see peter kay for life if you gave birth at the gig :winkwink: imagine that!


----------



## vbaby3

Mmmm I like your thinking madly,although I really have every intention of having this baby BEFORE SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Try not to worry too much about induction madly,it really probably won't come to that,and even if it does and you decide to go for it I'm sure 2nd time mams are far more favourable for induction,your bodies already done it,so hopefully would only take a wee nudge to get it going.
Thats what i'm telling myself anyway!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Why am I the one that always ends up eating while reading the updates about butt grapes? :rofl:

To all those with butt grapes/watermelons: I hope they get sorted soon :hugs:

Glitz: YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA! :happydance: He'll do so much better at home with mommy and daddy :hugs:

Madly and vbaby: Get them babies out!!!!!! :)

Peanut: Pictures (not of the butt grapes of course :rofl:)? :flower: :hugs:

Molly: I feel you on the pelvic pain. Mine went away for a bit and now it's back. No fun at all!

I think I caught everyone! As for me, I'm just me! Cleaned the bathroom yesterday. Had a strange urge to like the tub after I sprayed cleaner on it :dohh: Got LOTS of laundry done :happydance: Off to the doc's tomorrow for another scan on LO and hopefully all is well and continuing as planned!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Mmmm I like your thinking madly,although I really have every intention of having this baby BEFORE SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Try not to worry too much about induction madly,it really probably won't come to that,and even if it does and you decide to go for it I'm sure 2nd time mams are far more favourable for induction,your bodies already done it,so hopefully would only take a wee nudge to get it going.
> Thats what i'm telling myself anyway!

She will be here before Saturday hon am sure statistically with your boys the odds must be extremely good that she will be :thumbup:

Just a thought I wonder if all three babys will be born on Friday :winkwink: there has to be some odd to at least two of them been born on same day now :lol:

I like your thinking I keep telling myself this is my 2nd baby and it will be so different to Oliver but then I get scared :dohh:


----------



## molly85

i'm officially up now. sat/laid on dofa with porridge and sultannas (you junk food eatting bunch of heffas!)
I now have to call hospital for blood results, then pharmacy for medication and then MW appointment for tomoorow if I can get one.
I think i am in the grumpy club asmatts told me i am to go no where. am meant to be at physio later will weigh up how i feel as i would have to drive. 

Vbaby go you can laugh the little madam out.

Yay on Noah was quitescared abby would beat him home for a bit there.

enjoy the scan ozzie mr relaxed will be fine


----------



## pinkclaire

A lot of people have said with their second they didn't need anything more than the pessaries to get them started. At the end of the day we just need are babys hear healthy and whatever way ensures that the most that's what we'll do!

It doesn't matter when people 'think' the babies will be here only our bodys know lol. 

Yes I'm fully expecting you all to be saying this to me in 5 weeks time! 

I have accepted I will be late, but like you guys once I'm passed my date with James I'm not going to be happy!

What dates were your babies born? My sisters and me, well I was due on the 27th but was early due to preeclampsia, but my other two were born on the 26th and 27th of their months. 

For some reason I think this baby eill ce
Close to the 5th like James! Do you think there's any logic
In that??


----------



## vbaby3

Well shay was born the 1/8 and oran 10/10 so very nice easy to remember dates.Thats why I can't see this lo coming on a random date like the 27th or something!
I thought she may have come the 20th,but now the 30th or even 1st may is looking more likely,in which case she will also be nicking our wedding anniversary wk end!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I totally agree Pink but then thats the rational way of thinking imo a few of us are quite irrational right now :rofl:

It sounds logical to me :thumbup: 

Oliver was due 14th and was born on the 14th :smug: I went into slow labour on the 10th with him which was the Monday before he was born on the Friday :) Charlie is an expected Fridays child as well I wonder what the odds are on having two baby boys both born on a friday and on there due dates :wacko: must be some sort of record imo :rofl:


----------



## molly85

my parents are 18th of feb and december. we found a letter saying my mum was admitted to hospitalon the 18th october which we guess was my due date. i arrived on the 28th. there is a weird combination of 18s and 10s in that some where. matts bonfire night so easy to remember and is full brother is new years day


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Molly I wonder if the 10th or 18th May is significant :winkwink:

I`m 1/11 and DH is 9/6 my Mam reckons that Charlie will wait until she gets back from Spain on 1st May which I know is May day but isnt it St Georges Day too :shrug: Its funny my Mam been away right now has hit me hard I didnt think it would but am finding it difficult knowing shes not around and Charlie is due :wacko: I wonder if he will wait until shes back home :shrug:


----------



## molly85

st georges day was saturday.

18th May is her due date, considering i'll prob have that sweep don't you make me wait a week. 
Matt says she has to wait a week til he's off work, pah.

i have a very TMI story for you girls but just wanted to get it out my head. As i was on my own last night thought i would see if twinges were contractions or just twinges sodid the bath thing, and the couldn't get comfy any where so when I went to bed I thought what the hell lets do a little DIY see if anything happens there??????? well nothing twingy but way more juice than i have ever seen before or atleast runnier, now am pretty sure it was n't waters but WTF???????


----------



## madcatwoman

hi all

im back in the land of the living it seems, for now. I managed to sleep in the end for a few hours this morning, and woke up to see its nearly midday, ive just put some clothes on and brushed my hair:dohh:

I felt real sick last night, ontop of my bad head and as you know i dont handle nausea at all. Then i couldnt stop going for number twos, dont know where it came from!, but soon ended with the squits at about 6am and still had my headache. But after waking up now, my head seems fine for the 1st time in 3 days and am going to have some lunch.

it would be nice to say this is all a good sign, as i know it was for peanut, but part of me still doesnt want to get hopes up too high .x


----------



## vbaby3

Hi madcat!
So glad you're feeling a little better,whens your next appointment?is it today or tomorrow?And will you get to talk to the consultant?

Molly I think everything is just definately more juicy and gushy down there,especially coming near the end.


----------



## molly85

That sounds liek a full on migraine, horrible. they can last for ages and I mean like a week so you might have got out of it early. Hugs


----------



## molly85

weird it's like a buttin got presssed and i am suddenly this person ready to pop. shes so much lower to orwas wheni was inbed i was trying to find her


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Afternoon Ladies,

I haven't caught up on the post's but I will do later.....

Woke up this morning with really bad heartburn it's the worst it has been during this pregnancy and it is making me feel sick and dizzy.

I have managed to do 2 loads of washing but I think that is it for me today. So I am going to stay in bed for the rest of the day.

Also got a phone call this morning from the hospital that a consultant wants to see me on the 9th May to talk about the future of this pregnancy due to the reduced movement.....Although everything looks ok with Jake he still wants to put a plan in place just incase I go back in with reduced movement again.

Time for a nap I feel so drained and crappy and this heartburn is really getting me down along with my SPD playing up again.

:flower:


----------



## molly85

have you had antacids hun? and eat sumit sound weird but it will soak up the acid


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Nothing seems to shift it its horrible :cry:

I had some lunch but still got the heartburn.

Just feel like a walking heartburn :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

ewwwww nasty


----------



## madcatwoman

hello again.
just a quick update(trying to stay off the PC for as much as possible as i dont want anything to trigger my head off again!!).

my MW just phoned. i dont need to see a consultant, shes got me a deadline for baby B's eviction, an induction this time next week, so tuesday at 8.30am i have to go in. 

so it depends what happens 1st now, whether this illness means anything, or not a jot.

OMG!


----------



## molly85

Shit cat he is actually going to come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PMme your number as i will still be sat here winging


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> what does your cervix feel like sequeena?




PeanutBean said:


> Gilz has texted, she's waiting on some hospital stuff but it looks like Noah's being discharged! :happydance:

Molly I dont know how my cervix feels I dont poke about up there lol! At my last internal where I was concerned about leaking fluid I was told my cervix is different to normal but its nothing to worry about because things like contraception and puberty can cause the changes. Its the reason why I have so much extra discharge and why I bleed x

Yay for Gilz and Noah!


----------



## molly85

ah, iwas having a mini poke about, trying to get my brain in order. at a guess what i foundjust means shes preping tleave but will prob hang around til the last minute


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I dont have time to explain we are just about to leave for the maternity unit AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! please see my journal...I will update one of you if there is any news :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh Madly!

I do hope it's your waters but I don't because they may have been leaking for quite a while and they might induce you!

Really hope they can give you some answers as to what is going on hun!

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Well me, OH and Noah are home :dance: :wohoo: 

Probably won't be around too much over the next couple of days so we can get used to being a little family. I will be popping in to catch up on posts just might not post. 

Madly I hope everything is ok hon :hugs:

Madcat fantastic news about the induction, hopefully baby b will arrive before then :hugs:

Vbaby sorry you are feeling crappy, I missed Peter Kay too, I had tickets to see him on 15th April but obviously didn't go with Noah being in the hospital. My sister went and said he was so so funny :cry: 

Molly, Sequeena, Claire, Peanut and Ozzie :hugs: hope all is well sorry of i've missed something my brain has stopped working cos I had so many pages to catch up on.


----------



## madcatwoman

hope everything is ok madly, let us know when you can!! x


----------



## molly85

shes arrived at the ward.

brilliant mumma gilz u knowwhere i am if you want some humour


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: I'm sure you're so so relieved Glitz!!!!!!!!!

Madly, fingers crossed and lots of :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

That is such great news gilz,enjoy having your little man to yourself.x

Wow madcat,the end really is in sight!This time next wk baby b will be making his grand entrance,if not before.Its nice to have an end date isn't it,but hopefully he'll decide to make a move himself.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Love to madly. Hooray Gilz!!!! Sorry about the heartburn Sofie. :hugs: to the post-40 weeks ladies, your time is a-coming!

Here is my enormous story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...102-dramatic-arrival-indigo.html#post10302416

I got milk!


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,hope all is ok.xxx

Sofie,I was completely tortured with heartburn,24/7.I was going thru 2 of them big 500ml bottles of gaviscon a week!
You can get tablets called zantac which are safe to take during pregnancy,but do check with your doc or pharmacist.You take 2 a day,1 first thing and then 1 before bed and you shouldn't have heartburn at all,it nips it in the bud before it has time to even start,they've been a lifesaver for me,I couldn't cope with the heartburn any longer.x


----------



## pinkclaire

SK I've had awful heartburn as well, I got some stronger liquid from the doctors which has helped so much! It's not absorbed by your body so it's completely safe for baby!

Madly hope your ok :hugs:

Gilz that is the best news! If you need any help/moral support we're hear for you. 

PB wahoo on your milk! Weighing up if I should read your birth story or not as I'm getting pretty freaked out!!!

Matcat yay you have a date to work to now! Does that help?!


----------



## molly85

miss misery is back same pains back again. mistake getting him sausages and hashbrowns. hes had to cook


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies am back....my visit was short lived as I expected :wacko:

After another internal it seems that its not my waters but its watery discharge caused by thrush :dohh: when I was there Thursday they took a swab whilst doing my examination and the results were in showing thrush :( the MW says this is the cause of the watery losses I keep experiencing and the thrush is very likely caused by the course of antibiotics I finished last week for the UTI I had :loopy: It seems like I cant bloody win if its not one thing its another :sad1: I have a pessary treatment to apply tonight before bed and the thought just makes me want to :cry2: The MW assures me it wont harm Charlie or if I should go into labour and the thrush isnt totally cleared up then it wont cause no problems for him but this just sort of tops off how low I have been feeling today :sad1: DH realised just how down I feel and so hes spoken with work and has tomorrow and Thursday off work to spend some time at home with me (hes off friday-monday anyway for bank hol! ) Its been really hard for me been off work for twice as long as expected due to my redundancy and spending almost everyday on my own is starting to get me down....my mam is in Spain until the 2nd May and my sister is with her so I cant even spend time at my Mums which is what I`ve been doing :( I guess am totally feeling sorry for myself today but I think DH is now concerned that its all taking its toll on me and he said he would rather be home with me right now making sure am ok because he cant concentrate at work knowing how down I feel.....bless him :cloud9: So well thats about it and if all else fails and Charlie is still insitu I have an appointment next Friday when I will be 41wks for a stretch and sweep :dohh: am hoping as much as I like my MW today was my last appointment with her antenatally :rofl:

PS THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR LOVELY TEXTS :flower:


----------



## molly85

can ihave aig old cry there worse andhave been sat for ages


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glad all is ok Madly, but I understand how bummed out you must be at this point! Gotta love labour signs. Remember when we were analyzing every sign in TTC? :rofl: It's an endless cycle!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I forgot to post last week's pic. We get some new ones now and then. If you look on the bottom one, you can see his mouth open and his little hand there :flower:
 



Attached Files:







30+5 week scan.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you're home madly.Hope you feeling a bit less down tomorrow.
Its good it wasn't your waters hun,since they were possibly broken since thurs.xxx

I turned a corner today,and have stopped stressing and accepted just because the boys came at 40+3 does not mean this lo will.
I am going to enjoy the last few days or whatever it might be with my boys,and enjoy still having my evenings to myself and stuff,coz once this baby is out there is no more me time for a long time!
I've decided I'm gonna decline the offer of a sweep again tomorrow,when this lo decides to come I want it to be coz she's ready and not coz she was forced out!!
I'm sure if i'm still pregnant nxt wk I will take a sweep,but for now I'll leave it up to nature!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just Catching up :)

SK have you tried chewable rennies :shrug: I bought the chalky ones to begin with and did with Oliver but then they didnt have any in asda except these chewable ones so DH bought me them instead :winkwink: they are kinda like a starburst chew only minty :dohh: and my god they are great :)

Gilz hon I am so glad you are home with Noah :kiss: enjoy your time as a family and put a sign on the door `no visitors` :lol:

madcat do you find it a little scary that you actually have a date :wacko: I think I would :dohh: am so pleased that you have an end in sight now :hugs:

:yipee: for milk peanut did you get some meds for :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh madly it's one thing after the other isn't it! :hugs: how thoughtful of your OH see then can do it!

Molly maybe you should call your MW just to be sure?


----------



## molly85

I just can't claire. I know it's weird, butwe really can't afford to have anything happen and I can't drive far enough to go to the hospital. I am blocking it out laid on sofa feeling sorry for myself. I have the midwife booked tomorrow s can talk to her then. If it's time I will call matt and at least I will have stuck it out at home as long as possible. Ihave had paracetamol and have figured i need to take it very regularly, it's calpol so hits quickly


----------



## sequeena

I'm so glad Noah is home Gilz! :happydance:

Madly what a bummer. It'll happen soon though x


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks vbaby and anyone else..madly etc who commented on my post.
Erm yes, its strange, its fantastic to have a date and know all this cant continue past next week, its brilliant for me. But at the same time, yes im bloody well scared now!, scared of the unknown(esp as i know inductions can include complications), and just feeling a bit scared 'anyway'. BUT, i wouldnt change having a date for the world, i need this light at the end of the tunnel as my poor body&mind, cant take anymore.

Madly, been dying to know what was happening, i should have txt really but my txts are low (my freebee package doesnt top up until tomorrow). I cant believe you have had another false alarm:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hon please call your MW :hugs:

Sequeena am not peeved Charlies not on his way relieved infact it wasnt my waters cause if they had of gone on Thursday thats 5 days with no barrier :shock: I cant imagine :nope: doesnt really bare thinking about :( no he will come when hes ready in the meantime DH is home with me and my Mam will be home Sunday from Spain if hes doesnt arrive before then :) odds are he will and DH can start his pat leave as of Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> thanks vbaby and anyone else..madly etc who commented on my post.
> Erm yes, its strange, its fantastic to have a date and know all this cant continue past next week, its brilliant for me. But at the same time, yes im bloody well scared now!, scared of the unknown(esp as i know inductions can include complications), and just feeling a bit scared 'anyway'. BUT, i wouldnt change having a date for the world, i need this light at the end of the tunnel as my poor body&mind, cant take anymore.
> 
> Madly, been dying to know what was happening, i should have txt really but my txts are low (my freebee package doesnt top up until tomorrow). I cant believe you have had another false alarm:shrug:

:dohh: hon sorry I didnt text you an update :kiss:

Am so pleased for you however uncertain you feel right now its great you have a goal post so to speak :hugs: my frequent trips to maternity unit are peeing me off and I really wouldnt like anyone else to be in this situation :nope: funny I have never had a uti or thrush in my adult life and its a first for both this pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Glad you're home madly.Hope you feeling a bit less down tomorrow.
> Its good it wasn't your waters hun,since they were possibly broken since thurs.xxx
> 
> I turned a corner today,and have stopped stressing and accepted just because the boys came at 40+3 does not mean this lo will.
> I am going to enjoy the last few days or whatever it might be with my boys,and enjoy still having my evenings to myself and stuff,coz once this baby is out there is no more me time for a long time!
> I've decided I'm gonna decline the offer of a sweep again tomorrow,when this lo decides to come I want it to be coz she's ready and not coz she was forced out!!
> I'm sure if i'm still pregnant nxt wk I will take a sweep,but for now I'll leave it up to nature!

re the sweep thing, when DH&I saw the MW yesterday we spoke about it again. and she said, "even if you had had the sweep last tuesday, you would still be here talking to me today, it wouldnt have worked, it would have only worked if labour was a few days off anyway...and obviously this wasnt the case for you."

She also said about all these theories, about the curry, sex, pineapples etc, said none of it brings on labour. People get asked after their babies what they ate or did before going into labour, and they might say pineapple or something, but its all a coincidence, eveyone says something different each time!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> thanks vbaby and anyone else..madly etc who commented on my post.
> Erm yes, its strange, its fantastic to have a date and know all this cant continue past next week, its brilliant for me. But at the same time, yes im bloody well scared now!, scared of the unknown(esp as i know inductions can include complications), and just feeling a bit scared 'anyway'. BUT, i wouldnt change having a date for the world, i need this light at the end of the tunnel as my poor body&mind, cant take anymore.
> 
> Madly, been dying to know what was happening, i should have txt really but my txts are low (my freebee package doesnt top up until tomorrow). I cant believe you have had another false alarm:shrug:
> 
> :dohh: hon sorry I didnt text you an update :kiss:
> 
> Am so pleased for you however uncertain you feel right now its great you have a goal post so to speak :hugs: my frequent trips to maternity unit are peeing me off and I really wouldnt like anyone else to be in this situation :nope: funny I have never had a uti or thrush in my adult life and its a first for both this pregnancy :wacko:Click to expand...

noo dont worry about it:thumbup: news spreads in the end anyway!!.
I was offered another tour at the mat unit with my antenatal classes but i told them i wouldnt be going again, simply because i had no desire to visit there without walking out with my baby and a non pregnant body!, so i can totally sympathise with your journeys there!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat its so :sad1: I want to hold my baby so much it hurts now I feel like am in physical pain in my heart and I just want my Mam :cry: I am so grateful DH is taking some time off to be with me I really am but I just want my Mam :( Why I feel like this I do not know :shrug: I havent lived at home for 10yrs now have been with DH for nearly 12yrs and am very passionate about been independant I dont rely on anyone for anything if I am honest :wacko: so why I feel like this is anyones clue....really has to be hormonal imo!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry this is completely OT, but don't ever share your crisps with your kid. O just let james have 2 mccoys S&V crisps, yes only two I like them, and he is running round like a mad man! God what the hell is in them!


----------



## vbaby3

I agree madcat,at the end of the day she'll come when she's gonna come,she obviously needs a few more days cooking than my boys did.
I can definately wait it out another wk,and will take a sweep on wednesday wk,only because i'd say induction would probably be scheduled for end of nxt wk.
Also was just saying to dh if I had a sweep tomorrow and had a show after it,I would be thinking baby was coming and calling my mam to come up to babysit,then nothing might happen.At least If I leave it and have a show,I'll know its a genuine show.

Glad you're feeling positive madcat,and I know you've heard horror induction stories on here,but there really are positive 1's too.
Especially the fact you're already past your due date.A lot of the scary induction stories are people who for whatever reason were induced before they were even due.
I've had lots of friends and 1 of my sister in laws induced and been fine,they did not need intervention.I also know a few people where even though it was their 1st,the pessary was enough to get the labour going,they didn't need the drip or anything.
So although its scary,try to think positive and always tell yourself you'll have baby b in your arms soon no matter what.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Pink :shock: Oliver once did that with you know those `cheap` countdown advent calenders by kinnerton :rofl: he had the 1st one on 1st December and he was hyper for about 2hrs :shock: running around like a mad 2yr old....never ever again i tell you oh and coco pops have a similar effect even now :dohh:


----------



## molly85

it's probably the crunch, you'll have to get him the new walkers ones. Mccoys are to good for toddlers


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly,big hugs lovie.You're definately having a hormonal few days.xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

kinnerton is gross


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, youre doing very well though, wish i was as self controlled as you are!, or are you hiding it well?:shrug:

I asked my dad on the weekend, if he could remember whether i was an early or late baby.
As it happens i was early, by one month!:dohh: i didnt know that!. i had jaundice too.
Dh said patience was never my strong point!:haha:

As long as i dont get too ill with anything else, or in too much pain with another part of me, i think ive porbably turned a corner now.


----------



## molly85

i think i traded you cat. i was late, yellow, cord round next, born by ventouse and tiny


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly have you phoned your MW yet


----------



## molly85

no coz they go off duty at 5.30 i think


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly - very glad it wasn't your waters as you don't want to have pessaries and drips and antibiotics just like that and have had all those days exposed. I'm sorry you're feeling unhappy and dependent but it's hardly surprising when so much happened through the pregnancy with work and everything. There's nothing wrong in needing some company and support. You will soon have Charlie and will soon feel much better.

Madcat - sorry mine was a flying visit before trying to finally get some sleep. I hope having a date will help you feel more relaxed and with luck things will happen naturally before then. I agree with vbaby, the earlier the induction the more likely the baby and body won't be ready so at 40+10 you'll be so close anyway that it should be relatively straightforward. Try and relax a little now you have an end point.

Vbaby - I think you're right with your decisions. Given your consistent way of going into labour it would be rubbish to be disappointed by false signs caused by a sweep. I think letting go of the certainty (same as me assuming i'd go early) will really help. It seems the real best way to start labour is to accept you can't, relax and think about something else for a while!

All three - your babies will all be here in the next 14 days at the absolute longest and that is not a long time! :hugs:

Molly are you ok? :hugs:

SK I also found rennies good but my heartburn is very light really as I'm not generally disposed to have it.

Pink - mmmmmm s&v mccoys... There is a birth summary at the end if you don't want to read it all :lol: It's really not scary though, it's quite positive.

Gilz enjoy your long awaited babymoon.


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,I was a snivelling mess yesterday,and this morning.I think getting past the point of pregnancy when my boys were born just wasn't something I thought would happen.
I realized the only person that was causing me all this stress was myself!I also remembered labour happened with the boys when I was completely relaxed about it,and completely not expecting it.
I'm a little uncomfortable but not in pain like a lot of 40wk ladies,so another few days or a wk is gonna make no difference in the greater scheme of things.
Of course I can't wait to be not pregnant and to meet my daughter,but as everyone keeps saying,she will come when she's ready.
The only person I'm upsetting with stressing about it is me!So its time to stop and just let it happen!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Just wanted to share a quick picture of the cutest boy in my world!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/9b25adc2.jpg


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,he is just gorgeous.
He looks so happy too,bless him!x


----------



## molly85

peanut I'm in teh same place as teh other night just not parked on teh loo. I have lost my valuable sleep so ammiserable as sin with teh pain. i can't walk any where now and sure as hell can't drive i need petrol and standing at a pump might kill me. I dn't look nearly 9 months pregnant so am hardly going to get some sympathetic bloke to do it for me. 

I think i need a boxu under the stairs to crawl in for 2 weeks


----------



## pinkclaire

Awww look at Noah!! He's so gorgeous thanks for sharing Hun. 

Molly surely you have someone you can call 24 hours?!!


----------



## molly85

OMG I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Duh I have one it's making me miserable on teh inside.


----------



## molly85

the ward, at the hospital we have a whole big unit, taht goes from antenatal to SCBu I think


----------



## gilz82

But soon it'll be outside looking as cute as Noah and cuddling into you!!


----------



## madcatwoman

How healthy does Noah look!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

He looks pretty good now without all his silly tubes in. It's jut crazy how small he is, he looked like a teeny doll in the car seat today and he barely fills the bottom third of his Moses basket :rofl:


----------



## molly85

we need pictures of him in his room and cot, hows beau doing?

BnB keeps crashing on me.
Claire I woudl call the maternity department. I'm just very sorry for myself.


----------



## gilz82

Beau seems to be utterly uninterested in Noah right now and I'd be happy if it stays that way. Gave him a big sniff when we came home and the went away to his bed as if he couldn't care less there was a strange baby in his house. 

Molly hon couldn't you even just phone the unit for reassurance? :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Gilz do you have a pic of him in his car seat? I want to see the little cutie. 

Molly :hugs: Hun we haven't got much more to endure!


----------



## molly85

I'm seeing Midwife tomorrow so barring any really intresting action I'm staying here lol. 

Aww good beau.

Iknow claire and possibly from what you said about where she is she might me ontime unlike her mum and dad


----------



## PeanutBean

He looks so well and happy Gilz. You must be over the moon to have him home.

Molly I hope you perk up soon. :hugs: BnB seems to be intermittent this time most nights I've been finding. Too many people online I guess. Has anyone else lost search? I want to get Byron's birth story to post in my sig. Doing it all on my phone so it's a bit of a chore! If anyone can easily find it i'd really appreciate the link.


----------



## molly85

thought you meant indigos. i might be able to get it if it dnt die again


----------



## pinkclaire

The search bit isn't there for me either! Yes Bnb has been crap lately at night! Things are definitely heading in the right direction, let's see what the MW has to say about it all tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

paracetamols warn off lovely lol.

i am generally having computer issues so my lovely sofa rest is being ruined


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww, Glitz, he's perfect :flower:

BnB keeps being icky.


----------



## pinkclaire

PB I just read that when there is server issues they switch off the search facility! Xx


----------



## molly85

yup tahts what i had
it should be in your subcribed threads as you created it


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz he is just perfect! he looks so happy, its almost like he is saying ahhhhh home! bless him!

congratulations on getting him home!

it is really weird walking out the hospital with them isnt it lol we practically ran out for fear that someone would tap us on the shoulder and say errrr what you doin'! lol ah brings back so many good memories of leos homecoming! congratulations again hun! so pleased for you, what wonderful news!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my goodnessi s anyone watching meet the multiples on bbc3 at the mo! i feel exhausted just watching the mummies!


----------



## molly85

master chef here i had to move matt ddnt bring in laundry so fish fingers, chips and veg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: Gilz Noah is just scrummy! 

Oh I stood in dog shit on the way home so I am not in a good mood. Brand new boot's and all! :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

ewww why you wearing boots?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah love masterchef but get annoyed with the bald one that doesnt have an opinion other than "thats really yummy" or "i dont like it" grrr lol

oh goodness me honeslty anyone struggling to sleep just watch this programme! honeslty i am zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz watching the woman with the quadruplit toddlers


----------



## Sofiekirsten

they were just some cheap flat black boots to wear with my leggins


----------



## molly85

awww i like greg you can garuntee he wil destroy a pudding


----------



## sequeena

Gilz hes so beautiful congrats on having him home! X


----------



## molly85

where do my posts go.

i love greg and his puddings


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
no news here:wacko: just itchy ankles. i got bitten something awful in the warm weather and they're still itching now, they look lovely!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no Madcat! You can use a mild topical cream like antihisan to help with the itching.

We got the same few hours sleep. She seems to get cross til about half 2 then sleep tip morning. I awoke with a headache yet again. I think I'm going to be taking too much inbuprofen if this keeps up. Suppository was crap. Stung and hurt so much I cried hours after using it and now I've checked it hasn't reduced the piles at all, in fact I think I'm getting another one! I don't have room for another! On the plus side I feel like my stitches and perineum in general is just a little bit happier today. Nipples are agony, wish I could find a way to make her open her mouth properly. I know what she should be doing, just can't get her to do it. I actually have a little blister on one. Oh the joy!

My mum is coming today, not sure if with my dad or not. Not sure if that'll be a help or not, sometimes she makes more work but it'll be nice to see her and I bet she can't wait for a cuddle with Indigo. :)

I hoped there might be some labour related action when I logged on. Fingers crossed for developments for one of you during the day.


----------



## madcatwoman

Yeh, will have a look and see what i can find, ever since moving a bit more countryside i keep getting bitten in the summer, same last year, DH doesnt, not so much anyway. theyre all red and blotchy from my scratching.

Ooo hope i dont get piles, never had them before, i dread to think what state im going to end up in down there though:blush: and really not looking forward to the first No2!

im so much looking forward to feeling lighter though, and bendy, i really want to be able tosleep on my stomach too so i can start the healing process off on my hips at night.


----------



## loopylollipop

morning. caught up yesterday but couldnt post due to BnB being flaky.

Gilz - Noah is adorable and as everyone said he looks super healthy. He is positively smiling in that pic at being at home with mommy and daddy:cloud9:

Sorry so many of you are suffering :cry:

Madcat - yay for induction day!:happydance:

Madly - sorry you ended up back on the unit. Bah. At least it wasnt your waters.

Speaking of induction - my neighbour had just one pessary for her induction and it kicked off a completely normal labour resulting in a natural delivery.

Ignore my induction story - it was nearly 16 years ago :winkwink:
According to the consultant anaethetist I saw in hospital the drug doses have changed (incl the epi dose) which reduces the chance of super intense contractions and with the epi (if you do opt for one) allows you to move much more freely and doesnt cause such profound motor blocking (so you just cant move at all like mine).

SK - I have suffered really bad with my heartburn this pregnancy. I had it all day, all night, couldnt sleep, constant vom in back of my throat with cough, didnt matter what I ate or whether I ate or not!

I tried all over the counter remedies which got me through a few months but a month ago I caved and begged for help as I could not longer sleep and felt so ill. I was started on ranitidine 150mg twice daily by by consultant and it has been a life saver!

PB- thanks for your birth story. commented in your post :hugs:

:hug: to everyone else xx


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup:Ooo would be nice to think one pessery is all it takes for me!. would be nice.
:shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut - did you get some cream? Alot contain lidocaine which numbs things a bit?

Spent a fortune yesterday in Leeds.

After a fairly laid back approach to buying baby stuff I freaked out yesterday and spent too much.

However did need some moses basket bedding so all stocked up. They had 3 for 2 which was good. 

Really wasnt sure how many vests to get - I just have a pack in each of first three sizes. My neighbour says she is getting through loads. So got a few more of those and some little romper suits with no legs just in case it continue to be warm.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Worst night ever over here. Firstly my right boob has decided it's infected I think, it started swelling about 6 o'clock and it's now totally massive and very very sore! 

Then Noah decided to be awake all night pretty much. All day he fed well then slept and as we speak he's napping in his Moses basket. Last night bathed, fed and then put him down in his crib. He slept for about two hours then started making serious sucking noises. Fed him a little more put him back down then he started grunting and pulling his legs up to his chest and crying but only one single cry and then stopped. This went on for ages, picked him up, tried winding him some more put him back down, same thing again. 

Ended up at half three bringing him into bed with us which we didn't want to start doing and finally getting a little sleep. 

I don't know whats wrong with him, he's not crying millions so I don't think it's colic, I wind him for over 15 minutes after feeding but the leg clenching sounds like wind. Honestly don't know what it is or how to avoid it happening again tonight :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy I had over the counter cream which hasn't touched the pain. These prescription suppositories are supposed to have anaesthetic in but it obviously didn't work. Will see if I can be prescribed a different, stronger ointment.

Gilz I'm sorry to break it to you but you have described the behaviour of a newborn. :hugs: It is HARD! The legs pulling up thing will be wind or just bowel motion or if prolonged with screaming just normal tantrum-legs. It takes quite a long time for them to get used to the whole digestive process and even a bubble in there will cause upset. They don't begin to develop their body clock properly for weeks, and this seems to manifest in a special reverse clock in which they scream all night and sleep beautifully from dawn. We parents have to suck it up and do what we need to do to survive the early weeks even if it's nothing like what we originally planned. Big :hugs: for the adjustment period. It takes time to learn about each other.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz, sounds like he's got his night and day confused. It's very common in newborns, it will take him a couple of weeks to work it out. It's awful I know, I had a son who was the same and we ended up co-sleeping, I really didn't want to do it before he was born but you have to do what you can to survive those first few weeks! 

If you think it's wind, cycling his legs can really help, also massaging his tummy clockwise. 

I barely got more than 3 hours sleep at night for a long time it's a killer I totally sympathise!

:hi: to everyone else sorry I've forgotten what I've read I'm rubbish. 

Happy full term day Molly xx


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Worst night ever over here. Firstly my right boob has decided it's infected I think, it started swelling about 6 o'clock and it's now totally massive and very very sore!
> 
> Then Noah decided to be awake all night pretty much. All day he fed well then slept and as we speak he's napping in his Moses basket. Last night bathed, fed and then put him down in his crib. He slept for about two hours then started making serious sucking noises. Fed him a little more put him back down then he started grunting and pulling his legs up to his chest and crying but only one single cry and then stopped. This went on for ages, picked him up, tried winding him some more put him back down, same thing again.
> 
> Ended up at half three bringing him into bed with us which we didn't want to start doing and finally getting a little sleep.
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with him, he's not crying millions so I don't think it's colic, I wind him for over 15 minutes after feeding but the leg clenching sounds like wind. Honestly don't know what it is or how to avoid it happening again tonight :dohh:

from what ive read, youre right, that does sound like colic, the classic symptoms there that you have described!:thumbup:, not sure why winding him hasnt worked, mind you from health professionals ive spoken too not that much is known about colic really, its all guess work.
SOunds like a terrible night though and hopefully one of the others can give you some suggestions, and ones i might need too!:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Colic is one of those archaic conditions, you know how before modern medicine a bunch of stuff would go under one genetic name but actually there would be loads of different illnesses just not understood. I think the reality is that colic is the baby's digestive system maturing and this happens at different rates and with greater or lesser discomfort depending on the baby. You can try infacol, we used it with Byron and it took the edge off things but I think it is just a baby's nature and really something to put up with and manage as best you can as you learn different techniques.

I second the suggestions by pink of tummy massage and cycling legs. The massage you always go clockwise and don't press too hard. Two kinds, one just stroking round the abdomen with flat fingers, the other doing little clockwise circles as you go round.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs:

If that's life with a baby that's fine. I was more just worried that there was something wrong with him and he was in some sort of pain.


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz it could be colic. The neonate gut is incredibly immature and takes time getting us to all the new stuff going through it. It is so different to what has been happening in utero so it makes sense it will take time.

All the suggestions re massage can be really helpful, it is just trial and error and getting to know what works for you both. The large bowel goes up the right side of abdomen and down the left to the bum, hence the theory behind the clockwise movements. Infacol can also be useful.

Once you get on top of this, there will be a whole new set of things to deal with! The joys of new motherhood....its all coming back to me now.

Mastitis gives you a pretty obvious wedge like red tender patch over the infected lobule/duct. Abcesses are more defined tender lump. Cabbage leaves were old fashioned remedy! Keep and eye on your temp, warm compresses and ensuring bras well fitting. See your GP if you are worried:winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

im trying to 'store' all this info......:dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz is has he been sent home on medications? If so which ones??


----------



## pinkclaire

Unfortunately loopy I hadn't forgotten which is why I think I'm the craziest person alive to be putting myself back through it lol. 

Gilz I found winding half way through feeds after 6pm really helped. 

Try and make 7pm to 7am nighttime, so no talking to him or stimulation, dark rooms, minimal fuss, curtains closed that kind of thing, and 7am to 7pm daytime where there's noise, hustle and bussle, light etc. It will help him switch his body clock.


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Unfortunately loopy I hadn't forgotten which is why I think I'm the craziest person alive to be putting myself back through it lol.
> 
> Gilz I found winding half way through feeds after 6pm really helped.
> 
> Try and make 7pm to 7am nighttime, so no talking to him or stimulation, dark rooms, minimal fuss, curtains closed that kind of thing, and 7am to 7pm daytime where there's noise, hustle and bussle, light etc. It will help him switch his body clock.

haha Pink :haha:

be reassured that after 16 years the memory fades.....

then it gets worse again as your kid morphs into a humphy moody teen that wants nothing to do with you (except food and all your money...:rofl:)


----------



## PeanutBean

I forgot about your boob post gilz. I know when bf it's encouraged to keep feeding as it clears the mastitis but not sure sure as you are ff. I guess antibiotics if needed.

Madcat don't worry, we old timers will be on hand with our wisdom once your lo is here! :winkwink: Though my number 1 advice is to watch your baby and learn what works for you rather than following theories/advice. They're good for giving you ideas but ultimately babies are totally individual and what is sworn by by one parent will make things worse for another. You can't go wrong if you observe your lo and respond to what they tell you. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I think I'm going to :cry: when my son doesn't want cuddles anymore!

James is definitely sensing something, I'm not sure how much he understands, but he's been sooo clingy this week


----------



## loopylollipop

Pink my boy still likes to lay his head on my knee when watching a movie :cloud9:

but thats about it. Its def been the hardest thing ever, letting them go off into the big wide world and having to trust them and give them their wings. 

I cried when DS had his first sleep over! I couldnt sleep and my mind went crazy.

I am going to savour the moments, teaching them, smelling the flowers and relearning about the world through their little eyes :cloud9::cloud9:

It all goes too soon although doesnt feel like it throught the hard times x


----------



## loopylollipop

My siamese has been SUPER clingy this last month (even more so than this breed is normally :wacko:)

Even OH and my mom have noticed it. Reckon he know big changes are afoot!


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> My siamese has been SUPER clingy this last month (even more so than this breed is normally :wacko:)
> 
> Even OH and my mom have noticed it. Reckon he know big changes are afoot!

i hope my kitties cope with the change ok, they are my babies!!


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> My siamese has been SUPER clingy this last month (even more so than this breed is normally :wacko:)
> 
> Even OH and my mom have noticed it. Reckon he know big changes are afoot!
> 
> i hope my kitties cope with the change ok, they are my babies!!Click to expand...

Me too. My OH is very worried about how Alfie will take it all. He is so used to being the baby, no matter how much I dont want it he will get less attention :cry:

He is laid on my laptop as we speak :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

I'm going to the drs at 11:10 about my boob. There is no redness but it's very warm and very sore and hard directly under my nipple, where as yesterday it was all soft and normal. I had mastitis years ago, which is strange since it's mostly seen postnatally which I obviously wasn't. Same boob again so thought it best to get checked out. 

Loopy Noah is home on Abidec, Folic acid and iron. All to be taken until he's one year old corrected age. Someone mentioned Infacol can I give that to Noah with him being early if this is some sort of wind/colic related thing?


----------



## madcatwoman

Ooww sounds uncomfy gilz!.:hugs:

Dh and i discussed that when i go into labour i do not want anyone(ie his family etc etc) to know about it, that theres plenty of time to spread news when baby is here, reason- its private time for me, and i dont want a running comentary going on. He agreed.

Gave DH the induction date yesterday, told him he would have to tell his dad and uncle as they are his bosses and they need to know when DH is going to be off, also told them to keep the info to themselves as a need to know basis.
He text me back, and said "ok, but can i just tell my mum?"..............:growlmad: :dohh: :cry: :growlmad: :nope: 

ARAGH!!........shes the very reason ive said all this, really i dont mind who is told, just not her!. When my SIL had to go through the still birth she told everyone in north wales(as she litterally knows everyone in north wales), even DH said shes "like the news of the world".
I had to re-itterate all my reasons to him again, i then said "im not going to tell you what to do, but i do hope you respect my wishes & privacy" !!!:dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Here is my boy a couple of days ago watching me post on BnB. He is never photogenic!

And second this morning now he has gone to bed because I have gotten up now for my MW appoint. Pray BP ok!!

Gilz - have looked it up and there are no cautions listed in my formularly for infacol. It will be fine to use. It is best avoided with other reflux remedies but his meds are all vitamin supplements.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03721.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC03723.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Madcat I don't blame you!

Unfortunatley I have a MIL who doesn't do as we say....She said she will be at the hospital whether we like it or not! I told her if she comes anywhere near me when I am in labour I will punch her just aslong as she waits in the waiting room then thats fine.

I already told SIL, BIL and my sisters and brothers they have to wait until I get home to see him unless I have a C-Section and I am in the hospital for a couple of days.

It's so crap having a huge family lol they all want to be at the hospital but I have told them if they come they will be just sent home.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for looking that up for me Loopy :hugs:

The HV is coming out this afternoon, I'm so looking forward to that after her whole "are you sure your baby isn't at home?" conversation a couple of weeks ago. Maybe she's much more efficient in person than she is on the phone.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Thanks for looking that up for me Loopy :hugs:
> 
> The HV is coming out this afternoon, I'm so looking forward to that after her whole "are you sure your baby isn't at home?" conversation a couple of weeks ago. Maybe she's much more efficient in person than she is on the phone.

No prob. You could always double check with your GP when you see them for your boob. 

haha re HV. I am afraid I couldnt resist mentioning something about that gaff to her when she visits! You could tell her he is still in hospital then go - Oh MY - look!! - he is here!! I hadnt noticed he was home!!:haha: Silly women.

I suppose we all say stupid stuff sometimes then kick ourselves. She may be dreading visiting!


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat re DH ....:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry Madcat forgot to say re your MIL, I'd honestly say that you have no need to be polite to her about things again. If she appears at the hospital or is annoying you etc just tell her straight, my labour is not a sharing experience for you it's for me and DH so how about you fek right off and leave me in peace!!

If that doesn't work get a mw to eject her from the room and blame pain and hormones later on for the whole outburst!!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Sorry Madcat forgot to say re your MIL, I'd honestly say that you have no need to be polite to her about things again. If she appears at the hospital or is annoying you etc just tell her straight, my labour is not a sharing experience for you it's for me and DH so how about you fek right off and leave me in peace!!
> 
> If that doesn't work get a mw to eject her from the room and blame pain and hormones later on for the whole outburst!!

if there comes to a point where i have to be so straight im almost rude in having to get the message through to her, will be. I feel i have asked nicely already. I dont want her at the hospital durring visiting hrs, BUT i have had a think about it, and if i have to stay in i will probably allow her when im on the ward because i know the time will be limited and on neutral ground.

Im assuming i'll be induced and it could take anything from 1-3 days, im thinking that when DH goes home(as i doubt he will be allowed to stay all the time) i'll have a word with the staff there about my concerns of MIL turning up.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I give up attempting to post because I have tried to x3 times now and bnb keeps erasing my post :shrug:

Sorry Ladies I have tried to reply to you all but am having serious difficulties ugh!


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> Here is my boy a couple of days ago watching me post on BnB. He is never photogenic!
> 
> And second this morning now he has gone to bed because I have gotten up now for my MW appoint. Pray BP ok!!
> 
> Gilz - have looked it up and there are no cautions listed in my formularly for infacol. It will be fine to use. It is best avoided with other reflux remedies but his meds are all vitamin supplements.

Oooh Loopy.............well spoilt kitties:haha:, they look very wise and knowing!!!.
you know what ive missed, is being able to pick mine up to cuddle them, because i cant bend down.


----------



## madcatwoman

Loopy
heres my baby - Junior, hes about 2 now but still looks like a baby, likes to pull all his toys around the house.:wacko:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/3229737326/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/3229737326/

and here is my eldest Felix, very much a lap and cuddle cat, definately a mummies boy but naughty too-when it comes to the bunnies and mice around here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/3649893671/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/3649893671/

you'll have to click on the links...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good Morning all! 

Last night was hell. I couldn't get comfortable and in the middle of the night, DH and I had an argument about me clicking my teeth??? :saywhat: I started to cry (damn hormones) and he eventually said he's sorry. He hasn't had a ciggie since yesterday morning though :happydance: He said this is it. He has to quit. :happydance: So, I'm attributing the cranky behavior to the lack of nicotine.

Off to the doctors today! I'm getting better and better with each visit. Not so anxious.

Glitz, sorry about your sore boob. Sounds like no fun at all!

Madcat, you are totally spot on for not wanting the world to know about your induction. DH has already told his sister to give us time to ourselves before coming to visit and she was totally all for it, like there would have never been an issue :flower: There's times where I'm thankful my in-laws are pretty nice about things.

:hugs: to all otherwise.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So I`m attempting some sort of reply AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gilz hon Noah is such a little cutie :)

madcat I dont blame your `MIL BAN` I would insist on the same considering she tried to gain access to neonatal to see my Son before I had even met him myself when Oliver was born :hissy: this time she is minding Oliver which is very appropriate imo :winkwink:

vbaby I totally agree with your post :thumbup: and intend to relax and stop stressing about Charlies arrival too :) I think I have been hung up on his arrival been prompt for one main reason :sad1: for the company :wacko: not just from him but from DH and of course knowing we will have visitors :dohh: I have missed adult company so much since losing my job its been really upsetting me so I have become hung up on his arrival where as with Oliver my goal was his EDD not before and I was totally surprised when I went into labour at 39+3wks :shock: I realised yesterday I need to stop all the stressing not least because am a walking encouragement for PND :cry:

Goodluck at your MW appointments Loopy and Molly :kiss:

Peanut sorry to hear the meds didnt really work :hugs: can you ask for an alt med :shrug:

:hugs: ozzie but great your DH is giving up the ciggies...wish mine would :dohh:

ASM well not too much of a bad night was dreading bedtime simply because I knew I had to administer that damn pessary :dohh: wasnt all that bad in the end I find it all bizare considering I have no thrush symptons other than this gushing loss of water :shrug: woke with back ache and taken paracetamol seems to have eased that along with the consistant niggles I have :blush: feeling a lot more happier and positive today :thumbup: I think its cause I know DH is home now until Tuesday and we are hoping on Tuesday his pat leave with start :winkwink: all my chores are done which I wanted to do yesterday and didnt end up doing and those I ear marked for today too :) and so I intend to relax plenty....me and DH might venture out soon whilst Oliver is at school :thumbup:

Hope you all have a lovely day Ladies :kiss: The sun is shining here :)


----------



## loopylollipop

Back from MW appointment. BP hit all time high of 160/108. Now within NICE guidelines to treat so am going to insist now. Getting pissed off with this and my life cant be more relaxed at the moment. Pottering in garden which is my favourite thing so cant do anything else to help it naturally. 

Super pissed off. Bye bye waterbirth:cry:

I think I will be joining you girls on the induction train. Lets hope its a smooth journey.

Just come home to pack my bags in case I get kept in. Am going to see if they will let me just get a prescription and come home.

I am organising a little street party for friday so I cant end up in hospital Bah. Planned it mainly for the kids and they are really excited about it.


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat your kitties are so gorgeous!! I love the photos. 

I have posted pics of Alfie on FB and always get comments like - ooo devil cat!! Boy he is ugly!!

I hear people going down the street saying - look its that ugly cat again! Bless him. He couldnt be softer. But he doesnt photograph well due to his light blue eyes and red reflex is really prominent and he only look ok with his eyes closed!


----------



## madcatwoman

thats crap about your BP hun:shrug:

must admit, ive been amazed with mine, the stress, the tears the pain and its remained normal!.

i wouldnt condem yourself to induction yet though, you still have plenty of time:winkwink:


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> thats crap about your BP hun:shrug:
> 
> must admit, ive been amazed with mine, the stress, the tears the pain and its remained normal!.
> 
> i wouldnt condem yourself to induction yet though, you still have plenty of time:winkwink:

the anaesthetist said they certainly wont let me go overdue due to my BP. She said they will most likely induce me at term, if not earlier.

I guess it all depends on his position. MW thinks head down today but that is still where my kicks are. Going to ask for position scan today.


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy hope everything is ok! 

I'm so upset, I bought two pictures for babies room and the dog has got hold of them and ripped them to shreds while I was out :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loopy I'm sorry about your bp! :cry: Turns out waterbirths aren't all that anyway ;) Keep us posted if you have to stay in.

Madcat ditto it all. DH hasn't even spoken to his mum yet! He rang but there was no answer and he left message saying not to phone us and he'll call back. :lol: We've had no calls except my my dad right before I went into transition in labour!!

Good luck at the docs Gilz. I bet that iron supplement won't be helping Noah's digestion.

Hooray for your oh giving up smoking Ozzie, that is awesome!

Commented on your journal madly. :hugs:

Well I spoke to my useless partner doctor. He decided it's probably infection. I'm like no, I'm not having oral antibiotics and no I don't think there is infection. My stitches are healing nicely and they go right to my bum, I think I'd know if it was infected. He asked if anyone had seen them which obviously they will have done in hospital. Hd seemed to query if it's even piles! :wacko: Goodness I know a haemorrhoid when I feel it! If it's not that it's a bloody prolapse! He had asked how much I was bleeding, which I'm not, so presumably thinks it's not possible to not be bleeding. This morning I have a grape a pea and a blueberry so no the suppository didn't help!! Finally he said well what did I want and for the millionth time I said a stronger anaesthetic cream than I can get over the counter. So getting it later. :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire that's rubbish :hugs: dogs are little buggers some times :grr:

Loopy if they treat your BP is that a waterbirth put the window for definite? 

Just back from drs, they think I have a breast infection. Gave me antibiotics and a huge lecture about how serious it is if I feel worse.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hope you feel better soon Gilz. 

Madcat forgot to say earlier, I didn't want to tell anyone I was in labour. It felt like it should just be me and DH time! This time things are different because of James I will have to tell people, but I had such a long stage of latent labour, and also I had decided the baby was never coming as stupid as it sounds. I ended up calling my mum for some moral support, within minutes I had texts from people I was sooo annoyed! She also text my MIL saying 'are you looking forward to being a grandma'. She didn't think that was obvious :dohh: I always feel guilty now that my MIL found out that way.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh Claire that's rubbish :hugs: dogs are little buggers some times :grr:
> 
> Loopy if they treat your BP is that a waterbirth put the window for definite?
> 
> Just back from drs, they think I have a breast infection. Gave me antibiotics and a huge lecture about how serious it is if I feel worse.

Yes Gilz an absolute definite. They would consider me trialling the pool in labour with close bp monitoring but they said once treated is def out as I become 'high risk'.

God dont you just love doctors :winkwink:

Lectures, doubting an intelligent womans ability to recognise piles (after just giving birth H.E.L.L.O.???). dear me. Well at least you know we dont get any better treatment either! I got bollocked for treating myself because they werent going to!

I did however agree to not being treated for bp whilst in hospital, but I think I was swayed anyway as they didnt seem keen and I really dont want unecessary drugs pumped into me. But now I am concerned about not being treated as at some point this will affect LO.

Pink - naughty dog!! Am lucky my kitty isnt too destructive but is sick alot after eating grass so my carpets never look to good :growlmad:


----------



## loopylollipop

And thanks Peanut re waterbirth. Makes me feel better that it might not be the bee all and end all we expected!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy it made me violently sick. Does that put you off a bit more as well? :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Loopy it made me violently sick. Does that put you off a bit more as well? :haha:

absolutely! just what I needed to hear thanks:thumbup:

right bag all packed. Hopefully because I am prepared this time it means they will send me home :winkwink:

Peanut got your number so will text you if I stay in :flower:

havent PMd anyone else as so many are heading for new babes or maybe heading for labour or have new babes dont want to be texting at bad times!!


----------



## gilz82

Loopy it's never a bad time to be texting any of the grads. Even with Noah at home :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Loopy,good luck,hope they let you home.x

Madcat,they won't let mil anywhere near the labour ward,so don't worry.It will just be you and your birth partner.By the time baby is born and you're put out on the ward she'll only be able to come in during visiting hrs,your dh can stay with you but the doors are locked and strictly nobody else is allowed in apart from visiting hrs.
Lovin' your new ticker:thumbup:

Gilz,that sounds to me like normal newborn behaviour too.
Shay had colic,and jeez if Noah had anyting like he did you'd know all about it.He had high pitched non stop wailing from about 5pm everyday until about 11pm for the 1st 3 months.He was drawing his legs up,purple face,his tummy was rock hard,It was the hardest 3 months of my life.Maybe noah has a milder case of it,so infacol might help.
The 1st 2 wks are so hard with a newborn,gradually you'll get into more of a routine,and don't worry about bringing him into bed with you,you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes.If he's sleeping in the day try get a little kip in yourself,even if its just half an hr.x


----------



## vbaby3

Peanut,hope you get some relief soon for the assortment of fruit that is inhabiting your bum!x

I had hospital appointment this morning.Bp and pee fine,she's 2/5 engaged this wk,not that it makes a difference.I declined a sweep.They gave me a quick scan just to check fluid levels which are fine,so all good.
I've an appointment for nxt wednesday if I'm still about where I'll have fluid checked again,a ctg and an internal to see if there's anything exciting happening in my lady bits.
Then we'll discuss a date for induction,probably that wk end.
So all in all,happy with how things are.Was really glad for the scan today,even though it was quick,its so long ago since i've seen her,it was reassuring.


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck loopy! I'm planning on getting some kip now the house is empty and the babe fed and asleep but will keep people updated with any news as and when.

Glad your appointment was good vbaby, hopefully you won't need the next one! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

That's really good they gave you a scan to check! They don't do that at my midwifes. Glad you feel ok about everything xx


----------



## molly85

Afternoon all,

Loopy hope you get fixed and yep ugly but lovely cat! Our pool has a a crack in it so my Waterbirth/labouring might be out to.

Gilz, just read my book last night on Colic it seems to be a name for something that has yet to have a treatment or is just a normal stage but it did say it had to be regular for a few nights. You might have just got the shock of having him settling in at home, plus he will be used to sleeping with bright lights and beeping going on around him, nurses husseling and bussling all that stuff so day would be a better time in his head tobe relaxed. might be worth seeing if you can get arecording of the hospital noises to play him gently in his basket.

Now who else PB and your arse fruit lol it's like afruit salad and you just want cream to finish it off lol. stupid bloody doctor you know when sumit hanging out your arse.

Cat our L&D is very specific 1 partner I think 2 at an absolute push there is no waiting room. tell them who you want there and to not admit anyone else until you give consent. Tell OH if he don't like it he can take his bags back home to mummy. Those who have me on face book may have seen the conversation I had with an old uni mate about her visiting. If I stay in it will only be us, grand prents and matts brother visiting on the ward. then people will have to ring and book an appointment to see us at home. and will be limited. Grandparents maybe different but they will be expected to to help out. washing up hang laundry etc lol

No one talk about boobs mine are killing, deffinatly readyy to be chewed upon ouch.

Soz if I forgot anyone hugs all round.

ASFM

went to bed at 4.30 am eeekkkk. slept fairly well can no longer shove pillow between knees as it opens my pelvis funny. I've no had anypain from top of bump so far but have now had my calpol, such a grown up drink. Think i have added 4 and 6 to gether and got 21 that shes fully or nearly flly engaged and part of the problem is a shoulder hiting my dodgy pelvis my right hip to be accurate. it's like an american footballer coming through. MW is at 4pm so will be showering in a bit. I am going for my BP but she is going to have to look at this as I couldn't get to physio yesterday health centre is just up the road so if anything intresting has happened can come straight home grab bags and matt and we can go.


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Molly! Sometimes you are truly hilarious! :lol:

Indigo always had something shoving on my left hip, well uncomfortable. Now she's out her left arm is ways pulled into her sleepsuit so I guess one of those wonky arms was responsible for the hip.


----------



## molly85

lol i want her to bend in like they do on the tv shes going dislocate the damn thing otherwise. 
Why your baby wearing a sling???? coz she was an akward cow coming out!

Can I offer you a strawberry peanut or maybe a melon???????? I'm not going to get over you giving birth to a planet you sure you didn't touch gas anad air or was it something in the herbs


----------



## madcatwoman

OH..
i just had a nap, must have dropped off at about 12midday and woke up at 2.
i thought it was morning, had to work out why i had a plate infront of me (from lunchtime). My poor little kitty was outside crying to come in.

Peanut, that sounds perfect re- your MIL. I dont know what the bloody rush is to tell everyone im in labour.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :rofl: Molly! Sometimes you are truly hilarious! :lol:
> 
> Indigo always had something shoving on my left hip, well uncomfortable. Now she's out her left arm is ways pulled into her sleepsuit so I guess one of those wonky arms was responsible for the hip.

ive always had that, quite often something pushing against my hip!.
How uncomfortable must that be in there, all boney, lying there, upside down (in your own p*ss) all squashed up.


----------



## molly85

i'm not sure shes squashed lol I can do the fingers under boobs thing lol. 

oh thge confussed.com advert made me feel better if that woman can pull a road out her chuff I can pull a baby out.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, I'm back! 63bpm :happydance: Estimated weight at a little over 4lbs atm. He's head down and no fluid around his organs. :happydance: Celebrating with an orange ice lollie :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Trust me Molly, now that I can compare the natural drugs we make in labour are far superior to those on offer! It's not the first time I've bad weird visual images my mind has made up to explain physical sensations, maybe it's something about my mind?

Madcat apart from you lot and my mum we didn't tell a soul I was in labour.

Right. Fed and asleep baby, mum-nap attempt two.


----------



## loopylollipop

well I am back.

Saw one of the most senior consultants and he agreed that I have been in the middling road for BP treatment but had now edged into a treatment range.

He said continuing risks of my hypertension was to me (of having a stroke eek)but not to LO and no further risks of pushing me into pre-eclampsia.

Had a quick presentation scan which confirmed my belief that he is still breech with his head practically in my right chest cavity.

The engagement I have been feeling was his ass, making ECV more problematic and less likely to be successful. Glad I have decided not to have one anyway.

So have started treatment - or will do when OH gets home. I darednt take the meds until he gets home as this drug can potentially make asthma worse. Not too keen on going into respiratory arrest whilst alone :wacko:

Consultant also confirmed waterbirth was out - whether I accepted treatment or not. He said it was just too high.

If LO turns, will be induced at term if not already had him. So thats me.

Glad all your booby issues sorted Gilz.

Glad all went well with your appointment Vbaby. Lets hope things get started soon all by yourself.

Happy kip time PB.

Molly lol at PBs fruit basket ass, and my ugly cat :haha: It took alot of breeding to get him this ugly:haha:

Hugs to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi - so glad baby A is doing well and you are getting more comfortable about your hospital attendances. Also hope your DH is behaving himself these days :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Big :hugs: loopy. Are you ok?

I got no sleep. I wish I'd just watched or read something instead of wasting my life even trying to sleep.


----------



## molly85

GAH DELETED EVERYTHING,

basically really dislike my midwife and it's not a sweep at 39 weeks but induction if alls good. 

I really hurt still but don't seem to have any imput there guess i just stay here on the sofa


----------



## molly85

peanut thats my plan for those first few weeks til life makes some sence get up dressed then plonk on sofa if possible


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lolli, he is :happydance: :) I'm just happy LO is ok.


----------



## molly85

told you he is just laid back abby measured at 34 weeks with this midwife thats compared to 36 last week.


----------



## madcatwoman

Loopy


> took alot of breeding to get him this ugly

 Awwww!!!


Right girls, ready for a rant anyone??. Madly has already heard it thankfully as i would have blown my blood pressure if i hadnt have spoken to someone.

So,FIL and uncle in law knew about induction as they are DHs employers. Told them to keep it themselves.

Dh comes home today, joins me on the bench outside in the sun and his phone rings,its his mum. Ranting and raving about why his dad knew about the induction but why we hadnt told her. Dh explained his dad knew because of work, but its a private matter, and personal for me, and no-one else knows, including my dad. She wouldnt have it, so i asked for the phone and spoke to her.
She ranted at me and i repeatedly( and i mean repeatadly) told her this was a private matter between DH&I, what goes on with my body in the mean time is my business and nobody elses. She wouldnt except it. i told her look, when theres news to tell we will tell, and up until then anything that goes on with my body is my business, i told her she was no excpetion, that friends dont know about the induction, my dad,sister dont know, and they respect that only when baby has arrived, will they know anything. She then went onto insult me by saying they were strange, i was strange and she finds the lot of us very odd. It ended with me saying how dare you say that, and to stay away.

Dh has had a go at her for insulting my family, myself and friends, told her why i needed my privacy respected, but i could tell from the call she wasnt excpeting it, hes told her its my body, im carrying the baby and my wishes need to by respected...i think she hung up on him the end.

ive cooled down a bit now, ive told DH shes blown it with me&done herself no favours, he agrees, and hes not happy.
And thats about where we got up to really...


----------



## molly85

nosy bloody cow. 

I've just spoken tomy mum as i ddnt tell them about the pain and she wasn't suprised it'snormal your body your choise unless she thinks your carrying teh baby for her. Damn didn't tell matts mum till the weekend with his family that we were going for an early start and she wasn't upset. 

Remeber your a bad person stealing her baby boy from her. hugs hun atleast you got to vent at some one and couldn't have been a better person


----------



## madcatwoman

well,im trying to look at the way madly said, shes done herself no favours in a big way, the ball is in my court more so than ever before now. Dh has seen her in this new light and not for the 1st time, but definately more directly as all this happened while we sat next to each other. Ive told him shes blown it, and i'll see her when i choose to and not before.


----------



## molly85

i really cannot believe her


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg Madcat that's bang out of order! Its none of her business! I'm fuming for you! I'm sure once baby is here she will realise how tight you all are as a family and have to let go. Shes the weirdo!

The induction could take days, do you want her bugging you the whole time?! Plus if there's any emergencies your date will be changed at no notice. 

Loopy and molly :hugs: for bad appointments.


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Omg Madcat that's bang out of order! Its none of her business! I'm fuming for you! I'm sure once baby is here she will realise how tight you all are as a family and have to let go. Shes the weirdo!
> 
> The induction could take days, do you want her bugging you the whole time?! Plus if there's any emergencies your date will be changed at no notice.
> 
> Loopy and molly :hugs: for bad appointments.

well yes, people at our hospital have already been delayed aparently as theres too many babies around at the moment!, so thats another point. And yes im aware it could take up to 3 days as well.xx


----------



## loopylollipop

WOW madcat!!!

How dare she!! I mean, I can understand her being secretly a bit pissed, but to rant and rave and then do that to your face too (sort of) AND be offensive to you and your family OMG!

Well the good thing as that you are the one now at the top of the family mountain holding all the cards :happydance:

Whether she sees Baby B AT ALL or has ANY input at all in his life is up to you now. Hohohoh mwmahhhhaaahhhaaa (evil laugh)....

You have some major big guns pointed right at her head and your DH has now seen her in full blown action:thumbup:

She could have said that she wished she had known, wanted to be involved blah blah and done it sadly and with dignity and made your DH feel like shit for excluding her but no she has played it very well from your perspective. She has done nothing but prove your point. If she hadnt been such an evil hag to you and blabbed everything about your SIL at a very traumatic time things would have been different.

Enjoy making the harpy squirm.....hee heee

Peanut, yes thanks am fine. Pissed that everything gone out of the window but at the end of the day I really dont fancy having a stroke anymore than I do pushing another disc out :haha:

Baby D is fine and not at risk so all is good. I am getting treated and prob wont get the birth I wanted but as long as he pops out fine its ok, even if it is through the sunroof.

There is still time for him to turn so am gonna just try and chill and see what his plans are....

Sorry you didnt any sleep:nope:


----------



## molly85

sory loopy glad they let you out when is OH home to keep an eye on you


----------



## PeanutBean

Your mil is something else Madcat! But it's good really to get this all out in the open now and it's fantastic that your DH is totally backing you.

Glad you're feeling ok loopy.

Well ladies I'm sorry to keep going on about it but I can't stop crying about my stupid sodding bum! Three fruits have turned into three grapes and I was afraid it might even be prolapse til I googled some images. It hurts just so much and I'm so afraid I won't be healed enough even by the time DH goes back to work or, worse, that I might actually need surgery. I'm now absolutely terrified to do a bm. I can't begin to imagine how much it will bleed or how much worse it'll make things. I went yesterday but it was, well, squits, so fine. It's only a matter of time. Turns out the cream the useless doctor prescribed is the same anaesthetic in the suppository that at best didn't help and at worst made everything worse. FFS. Mood wise I've been doing really well but this is really upsetting me now. I don't know what to do to make it better. :(


----------



## molly85

peanut i am trying to think back to my dad. worst person ever for piles ewwww. 

BM will prob hurt and once they pop they feel better. will prob cover the loo in blodd but will ease it. try an relax hun they will go and it will look more blood than it is he used to use my towels once tehy blew. they quateerise now not band andwait for tehm to fall off i think.


----------



## PeanutBean

When the one I had went with the bronchitis I was stunned by the clots. I don't recall that that was even external though. I do feel like if they popped it would be better and maybe would heal smaller but that's assuming I don't die from blood loss in the process! I might try and go in the bath later. :blush: Been reading up and external is either actually external or prolapsed internal, the latter seems to be pretty serious and need surgery if out all the time. How the hell am I supposed to be able to tell what's what?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PB, you totally don't strike me as the type to let a doctor fob you off with cream that doesn't work! I would head back and say that you are in pain and very concerned and what else can be done :flower: :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

:hug: Loopy sorry to hear about the bp but so glad you didnt have to stay in :hugs:

Pink nawty doggy :trouble: are the pics beyond repair?

madcat you know my thoughts on your/my MIL :hissy: you`ve done damn well to ignore and put up with her childish `me me me` behaviour all this time and tbh I think it was always going to come to an head sooner or later....its great in a way its now because you get total control were baby b is concerned and even better your DH sees her for who she really is right now :thumbup: as I said in text I cant wait to see what `grovel` tactics she comes up with because am sure she will :winkwink: remember dont forgive too easily :thumbup: keep her dangling :thumbup:

Glad your appointment went well vbaby sounds like a plan :thumbup: 

Glad you had a great scan Ozzie and alls well with your boy :kiss:

Peanut that dr sounds like a right arse :hissy: I dont know what to say about your bum issue because I dont have much experience were piles are concerned...I had a little one after delivering Oliver and it sorted itself out :shrug: I actually think I may be in a similar boat :( I have three down there right now gawd knows what it will be like after I deliver Charlie...am sort of getting away pain free despite my frequent daily loo trips because my body is clearing out but hell the thought of struggling to poo makes me want to :cry: ontop of this thrush/water leaking issue :hug:

Molly hon I agree with your Mam switch MWs :thumbup: its important your happy :kiss: reason why I switch consultant teams to the team who delivered Oliver...I was registered under the other consultant this time who I had several encounters with and didnt want her delivering Charlie `if` there were any problems at delivery...am so glad I switched the team I am on are fantastic :thumbup: and the consultant actually delivered my boy myself so am at ease with that!


----------



## molly85

ozzie we have found her weak point its her fruit salad. 

you won't bleed to death. it's like a cut to the head looks more than it is. whens MWcoming to check your stitches? you will have squueezed them out with all that pooping if there was a chance of you haveing them and with indigo. Wheres loopy I am trying to remember what they are is think its like a blown capillerie build ing up under teh skin


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I have bad gas :blush: :rofl: Just thought I'd share and add to the butt related issues. :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have serious period pain cramps OUCH!!!! kills to move :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Madcat I can't believe she said those things to you that's awful :(


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks girls. DH did ask if i wanted to hold a meeting with her, but i made it clear ive done nothing wrong, imnot going to make things better 'for her'. i told him i need time and i'll see her next, when i see fit. he's agreed.

peanut, your bum sounds terribly sore, thats not right:dohh::hugs:

think i might sign off for now but thankyou for all your support ladies x


----------



## molly85

hugs cat you know where wea re your doing the right thing


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut :hugs: re your bum fruit. Yikes.

If you are suffering that much you really need a doctor to have a good look. You said your stitches extend near your bum??

It is impossible to say without looking - am afraid my home visit days are over for the moment :winkwink: - but it may be a prolapsed internal pile. Once out the blood supply can be reduced which causes the intense pain. I have looked in my GP book and it recommends washing with cold water after bm the trying to push them back in if you can (this was specifically regarding postnatal piles). Getting them back in re-establishes the blood supply and relieves pain. They dont always stay in though but may be worth a try. It also suggests treating with pain killers, ice packs, best rest and faecal softeners. Avoid codeine as is constipating. It also says may require admission and surgical admission if in severe pain.

There are various preparations with local anaethestic. Which one have they given you??

:kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh and they can bleed pretty substantially if they do pop! But they are venous and not arterial so you are very unlikely to haemorrhage out of your ass!


----------



## molly85

lol loopy i only went off what my dad used to do, they never rushed his but in to the hospital he just made a damn mess. I have a real thisng for popping things spots, blisters in grown hairs lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol loopy i only went off what my dad used to do, they never rushed his but in to the hospital he just made a damn mess. I have a real thisng for popping things spots, blisters in grown hairs lol.

me too Molly. I used to love lancing things as an A&E doctor and squeezing stuff :winkwink:

but the piles I would def leave alone!!

they usually just ooze but have seen some pretty reasonable bleeds from them.

the treatment varies alot depending on site, amount, size, degree of pain etc. They can inject, band, strip but only after conservative measures have failed usually.


----------



## molly85

i'd like to figure out how ud squeeze one lol

decision is made i will request new MW tomorrow


----------



## loopylollipop

it wouldnt be easy and I suspect you would get a punch in the face too.

I have just looked up the dose of my new bp meds and he has given me double the usual starting dose. Really dont want to take this dose at all. Bloody hell. Have tried ringing a doctor friend but his phone is off. Maybe will have to try GPs in the morning. Humph.


----------



## molly85

i meant squeezing ya own lol

ohhh have u looked at the in pregnancy bit at the back see ifits different or is it a specific pre eclampsia drug?


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks all especially Ozzie for sharing your wind! ;)

Having a baby blues night. Been struggling go express an engorged boob after she made my nipple bleed immediately because she couldn't latch. Panic over this time.

On the bum front. Thanks loopy. I've read online a lot of what you wrote but am not sure how one knows if it's prolapsed internal or just external. One thing said 4th degree prolapsed internal was when always out (mine) and would usually be about surgery which seems to have loads of risks of severe pain, long recovery and endless arse problems! :wacko: They don't push in, been trying every night. :( Yes could feel stitches when examining them so I guess I tore full length of my perineum.

The doctor is a dick. He tried to tell DH that Byton had lactose intolerance and needed soya formula when in fact he was overproducing mucus making him vomit particularly when teething and an inhaler fixed the problem! It's Easter so mine will be on hol. I can't tell you how much I don't want to show anyone my bum and I physically couldn't get to the surgery short of on a stretcher so it's not an option anyway. Going to get some witchhazel tomorrow and maybe try anusol I stead of the boots one.

Loopy both the cream and the suppository have useless cinchocaine in. The suppository also had prednisolone hexanoate.


----------



## molly85

tescos stuff has lidnocaine in it a local I have deffinatly had and it works.

poor bum get your MW or the district nurse to come and have a butchers for you. it's not that undignified as you do it on hands and knees so can't see them probing about.

Gah I amplaying an online game and just had my mining spot nicked said to rude bloke i had all night was waiting to give birth (exageration but never mind) and he said something about it being a shame baby wasn't harmed and taht i'd given it downs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What makes a person say such things?


----------



## PeanutBean

Ok I managed to get them in quite a bit, that's a good thing right? Mission lush in piles tomorrow, witchhazel and anusol and cross my fingers!


----------



## molly85

lol it's so bizzare that something has really frazzled you. your so together with everything else


----------



## Sofiekirsten

It's 3am and I am wide awake with heartburn!

I have been sick 3 times in the space of an hour because of it! :cry:

I am going to my mums for the weekend and we are setting off tomorrow....3 and half hour journey. Just hope my heartburn has gone and I don't have to sit in the car for that long in agony!

Sorry for the rant but I am just sick to death of heartburn!! :growlmad:

Got a midwife appointment tomorrow before I set off to my mums so I am going to see what she suggest's and if she mentions rennies or gaviscon I am going to punch her in the face because I seem to be chewing them like sweets and I still have heartburn!


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: SK, phone your doctors this morning and get prescribed something, I have Peptac which is much thicker and seems to take the edge off well. I remember someone (loopy?!) saying when you take it don't lie down for 20 mins or so to give it a chance to settle that's really made a difference for me! I feel for you though I know how awful it is. 

PB hope your ok today, get help with the latch if your struggling. Have you got your lansinoh now? You can leave it on when feeding so spread it on thickly it really helps the sore nipples xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not liking lansinoh and have gone back to my boots cream. Rang nct last night for all the good that did. Need to ring today I guess, or the hospital bf mw.

No new fruit today and existing fruit smaller (on the outside anyway) so that's a good thing yes? Still agonisingly painful and I reckon there has to be bm today so that'll be interesting! My stitches are sore today too. I think they are suffering from sitting. I've woken with a migraine every morning since she was born. :( And to top it all off my pelvis is already moving back fast and is really achey in the morning so I can hardly move.

Last night DH said he doesn't think he wants to do this again. I definitely feel the same way at the moment.


----------



## loopylollipop

morning..

Peanut if you can get them in its great and should help. The doc can only tell what kind they are by looking at them. Looking would also have the benefit to check the stitches arent interfering with them.

Lidocaine is useful and is what I tend to prescribe. There are foams you can prescribe too that could be useful that are used for people with inflammatory bowel disease etc.

Keep going with the suppositories if you can, they should help and you need some internal as well as external treatment.

Sorry re nipples ouchy. Not looking forward to that.

Molly - hope all goes well being reallocated a new MW. Sounds like you need to and you want to be happy with her.

Mine is lovely, but completely useless. I dont trust a word she says. She keeps trying to tell me he is cephalic. Yesterday I just told her that I knew he wasnt. But at the end of the day I am taking charge of my care. I dont trust any of them anymore.

Realised last night that my consultant has prescribed double the usual starting dose of my new bp meds. I am already reluctant to use them as beta blockers are essentially contraindicated in those with asthma. Each time this drug has been mentioned they just start to prescribe it. Not one doctor has asked me my medical history. I have brought it up each time and the last guy convinced me to give it a try as it is the only one that would likely work. He said he would start me on 'homeopathic doses' but it turns out it is double the usual starting dose. :growlmad: I rang my GP trainer at ten last night and asked if I was wrong in being reluctant to take it. She said - NO dont. It is likely to be more harmful than the high bp. 

So waiting to ring day unit to try and get a lower dose. Still wont take it til not on my own in case I suffer side effects and end up with significant asthma attack.

SK - get ranitidine!! You can buy it in the supermarkets at low dose 75mg twice daily. I am on 150mg twice daily. The arent allowed to sell it to pregnant women in pharmacies but this is a licensing rather than safety issue. It is mw and obstetrician approved and worked really well for me. Worth a try and is safe.


----------



## madcatwoman

morning ladies,
sorry to hear youre still not right down there peanut, and the pelvis aches and pains dont sound great either, i was hoping all that would die down after birth, obviously not (Oh the joy!).

Ive been awake pretty much most of the night, strangely not due to my hips though, ive started being pretty crampy last night which left me restless and been on the sofa this morning with it feeling a bit worse than period pains ever did, just waiting for the hot water so i can go have a soak in the bath.
I havent said anything to DH though before he left for work, i dont want him getting his hopes up if this is just another symptom that means nothing, although i have just had the squits again too:blush:. but we will see eh.
Im still focusing on tuesday to be honest so as not to be let down.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ooooooo Madcat I hope this is the start of things for you. Keep us informed :thumbup:

I keep waking with really painful hips so am having a wee taster of what you have been having. Ow ow ow ow.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Madcat I bet this is the start! It might be a wait yet but definitely all a good sign.

My pelvis is nothing like during pregnancy, it's just going back more quickly this time.

Loopy I can't take the suppositories. It stung and throbbed so bad for hours after that I was in tears. My boots stuff has the lidocaine in it. I'll just see how it all goes, couldn't really get to a doctor like this and if I could I'd be healed enough to not bother! The mw comes tomorrow so I can ask her to see my stitches if I need to. Sorry loopy, I don't like going to the doctors about anything unless I'm really desperate!

Though you should be able to see why given your meds situation! :shock: It's a good job YOU know what you're doing but I worry for those mums who are not doctors. :nope: How stressful for you though. It sucks to feel you have to hold of all your own care.


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
Madcat,definately sounds good,even if its not the start of actual labour labour,its a good sign things are starting to head that way.Keep us posted.
As for your mil,I am completely stunned!!
Whatever about havin a quiet word with dh,saying her feelings are hurt or whatever,but a full blown rant?!She's done herself no favours,and the ball is definately in your court!

Peanut,your poor thing.To have to deal with all that pain on top of all the postnantal stuff.Glad your butt is a bit better today hun.x

Loopy,can't believe they gave you double the dose,thank god you had the sense to double check before you started to take it,most of us wouldn't,and just take coz we trust the doc!!

Sofie,you don't have to suffer with heartburn,try zantac,its brilliant,or ask your doc to prescribe you something.x

Glad you're switching mw's molly,you've gotta be comfortable with your caregiver,x

How you today madly?

Can't remember everything else I read,so hugs to everyone else.x
Not a sausage here,definately calm about it now,good to have my date for appointment nxt wk,and its tues not wednesday,so baby is here in 10 days no matter what so just gonna relax and go with it!
I'm packing up a picnic now and we're heading for a drive up the coast.The sun is shining and there's nice beaches close by so a nice family day out!Although it will be a litttle ruined by the fact I'll need to find a toilet every half hr for a pee!
Probably won't be back on til this evening,so if anything exciting happens someone txt me!!!!
Have a nice day ladies


----------



## loopylollipop

morning Vbaby, sounds like you have a lovely day planned.

zantac is ranitidine, its just the trade name and its fab (although Gilz didnt find it too useful but she was proper poorly at the time)

Yes PB I completely agree with you. I have been incredibly disappointed with the care I have received. I have been in the NHS working now since 1988 and unfortunately have never been under any illusions about medical care. 

Yesterday was a major concern to me, not for me but as you said for others who dont know the potential drug interactions. I am sure I would never have been asked or counselled about what to look out for. 

I also asked them to check my growth scan that I was supposed to have prior to my appoint on the 9th. I was told that I had not attended my 08:30 appointment for scan yesterday morning. I told them I would have been happy to if they had let me know I had one:growlmad: So now next one is for 16th which is pointless. Alot of women would just sit back and wait. My care hasnt been great, but theirs would be worse and potentially catastrophic if they got the same as me.

Off back to day unit today to sort out my meds. Like I have nothing better to do.

So yes, PB, I completely understand your reluctance. There is no saying it would change anything anyway, I just dont like the thought of you suffering:cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

yep your right, done her self no favours whatsoever. im still stunned today actually!.

DH is supporting me, and does say shes bang out of order, although he feels like piggy in the middle, asked what i thought about us getting together to clear the air, im afriad i told him im damned if im going to do that to make her feel better, i said ive done nothing wrong(which he agreed) and the best thing to happen now is that she stays away from me until i see fit. which he's acepted.

other than that, the bath didnt help, still cramping, really hope your right peanut. :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

bugger her Madcat. The longer you leave it the longer she has to mull it over and realise she was wrong and how much she has upset you.

This is the time to set out your stall and tell her how things are going to be. So when you finally have 'that chat' you need to lay the rules down from the outset. Put it aside and concentrate on Baby B and look after yourself:hugs:

Fingers crossed this is the start :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

well. DH phoned, he spoke to his mum. she says shes really really sorry, and extreamly sorry for upsetting me, that she had an induction and just wanted to be there for me.

and do i believe that?. nope:shrug:

this is her saying, "shit, ive messed things up for myself now, i need to put this right before im cut off".

he asked if i wanted to phone her now, i said no, the damage has been done, im furious, and she can live with it until i decide otherwise. i also told him about the cramps, and i said if this is anything, i have better things to think about.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat important as the mil stuff is I think you need to draw a line and tell your DH that you will discuss everything after the baby is born. It's clear you're in early labour so you need to clear your mind of other stuff and concentrate on that. Try and relax and visualise holding your lo. Prepare yourself as best you can for the journey ahead. It could be a day or two of cramps like this (I had about 20 hours of early stuff). You should try and relax and go with it, eat and drink well (don't worry the squits will continue!) and sleep when you can.

I seem to have pulled a stitch. I think the pushed in piles put too much pressure on my perineum last night! I so need to bm soon and I'm terrified! Currently trying lavender soaked muslin compress cooled on ice.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Only just catching up :dohh:

Peanut hon so sorry to hear your still struggling with one thing or another :hug: and I think I have it bad :wacko:

:shock: loopy I cant believe they made such a mistake with your meds :hissy:

SK I hope your MW helps with the heartburn.....safe journey :kiss:

vbaby your day out sounds great :) have fun :thumbup:

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh madcat :happydance: fxed this is it :winkwink: and good for you :thumbup: I knew your MIL would start the grovelling sharpish :growlmad:

AFM l am not feeling too good today :( I woke up with terrible backache in the night and ended up taking more paracetamol about 6am this morning. I managed to sleep a little longer albeit really uncomfy and when I eventually got up I felt crippled my backache is that bad :( more paracetamol later and I had a shower..once the water hit my back the pain became more intense so it was quite a speedy shower in the end :( I feel sort of down like I want to :cry: but I think its mainly because I have the worst case of butterflies in my stomach and its making me feel :sick: am really not feeling myself at all :nope: I still have the niggles and period pain like cramps but not contractions as such and I still have serious issues frequently going to the loo :dohh: DH has taken Oliver to spend his easter cash on a WII game so am on my own right now with not a lot of energy to do anything :dohh: DH is bringing lunch in from greggs on his way back and I am planning on lazying on the sofa all day I really dont feel good at all :shrug: I also dreamt that Charlie was born tomorrow as expected but by c-section for some reason :shrug: really bizare!

I probably wont be around for much of the day but might pop back in later this eve :thumbup: if anything transpires as always I will let one of you lovely Ladies know :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

aww madcat ignore teh old hag, sounds Like B is and is getting his shoes on ready to leave teh house.

Peanut I am with you on the doctors bloody useless I am waiting for a callback from our midwife team leader. I have only ever spoken to her on phone but she was very nice then and can use text!!!!

Loopy have fun sorting out another dippy junior doctor, I also check everything in teh BNF matt thinks I am bonkers but older set in their waysdoctors just don't do it. When I got my thyroxine now one told me about the not taking it with iron so I have 2 lots of a day champion. 

Vbaby enjoy your picnic sounds fun.

bit of an ouchy night the worst is my pelvis I have had my calpol and it'sjust about taking the edge off. Soawaiting MW thengoing to have a bath see if that helps. On the support during induction if it comes forward or something I will go with my parents then have matt join me once it starts working I am not pulling him out of work or sleep to sit and wait


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut youre right. MIL isnt going to get a peep out of me until sometime after the birth. the grovelling doesnt work with me...you can always tell when someone is sorry they have ruined something for themselves rather than a genuine appology for the other person.

Ladies, the cramps have stopped this afternoon, so false alarm i think. :dohh:
anyway, 5 days and counting(justa shame my privacy has been buggered up).


----------



## molly85

Madcat she's not coming in with you and seen as it's a long process she's going to have to sit and wait blahhhhhhh

Yay got midwife, I am having the lady who did my parentcraft lessons come out on the 8th to do the exam/sweep thing. It's a sunday!!!!!! Matt will be home so this should be lovely. She has said I am to go get RLT capsuals and take teh max dose lol. Holland and barret here I come. Have never been sopleased to be told some one is going to stick there hand up my bits lol


----------



## sequeena

ladies :hugs: I hope we are having a nice day. I cant wait til my net is sorted I can keep up properly then x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Phew! Just caught up!

You're welcome, Peanut :rofl: I thought you would be amused.

I've been on ranitadine and Pepec (sp?) and the ranitadine did WONDERS! I would get that if anything. 

Madcat, sorry it was another false alarm! Glad your MIL apologized, but still, she has no right to be there for the induction.

Anyone else :hugs:

As for me, laundry and dishes and a nap soon. It's roasting here and I'm so knackered!


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> aww madcat ignore teh old hag, sounds Like B is and is getting his shoes on ready to leave teh house.
> 
> Peanut I am with you on the doctors bloody useless I am waiting for a callback from our midwife team leader. I have only ever spoken to her on phone but she was very nice then and can use text!!!!
> 
> Loopy have fun sorting out another dippy junior doctor, I also check everything in teh BNF matt thinks I am bonkers but older set in their waysdoctors just don't do it. When I got my thyroxine now one told me about the not taking it with iron so I have 2 lots of a day champion.
> 
> Vbaby enjoy your picnic sounds fun.
> 
> bit of an ouchy night the worst is my pelvis I have had my calpol and it'sjust about taking the edge off. Soawaiting MW thengoing to have a bath see if that helps. On the support during induction if it comes forward or something I will go with my parents then have matt join me once it starts working I am not pulling him out of work or sleep to sit and wait

Molly it wasnt a junior doctor that prescribed these - it was a very senior consultant. He is also the fertility specialist. I have no doubt this is not an unusually high dose - it is just the wrong dose for an asthmatic who is trialling the drug in case it causes an asthma attack. Anyhoo, I just want to be started on the lowest possible dose and only go up if it a) isnt working and b) doesnt land me in A&E

So glad you have got everything sorted out for you. I cant believe they let women suffer like this. Both you and Madcat alike have had to fight to have your pain appreciated.

Madcat, dont worry. Peanuts niggles started and stopped. Its all part of early labour!

Madly - sounds like you are brewing too hun!

Done a massive load of shopping. The girls in Adsa were ace and brought my shopping out for me (two trolleys) as they were worried I was going to pass out. Dont know what is wrong with everyone but there are some seriously angry people out there today.

Off to day unit now then home to do some red white and blue baking x


----------



## molly85

lol soz loopy, my impression is that you get prescribed by a consultant then get a junior doc come out when sumits wrong lol

such a synic. bubbles ahoy come on bath fill up


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I have definitely popped a stitch and youch! but it hurts!! Piles much improved, back to one considerably smaller one which doesn't seem much painful, that or all pain is being blocked by that from the stitch! Just had a good though exhausting feed standing up with good latch but I was getting very shakey. Just the migraine now but I can take more ibuprofen and DH almost has lunch ready so hopefully everything together will help my head. Then all I need do is lie about and wait to heal and try not to make everything worse. Ice and lavender did nothing. Still, my baby girl is utterly gorgeous and content and doing everything right, it's just me that is destroyed!

Good luck for all your different thing you're all doing. Sorry my posts are all me me me. Having trouble really with feeling so rotten, it's hard to see past it right now.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: It's ok Peanut. I'd be a right moan if I was stitched closed from one end to the other. I probably will be a bit of a moan when I'm stitched from the c-section. I don't do well with pain :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: to you too and Gilz and loopy (if it turns out that way). I should feel lucky I haven't had a section i guess.


----------



## molly85

brilliant on the bum there peanut, maybe that stitch was the problem????

glad shes feeding well you obviously need mor fod and fluids hun. 

being mememe is allowed now. if we're not like that no one else will be


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm eating and drinking well. I think it's psychological!

Going to go try sleep off this head, baby permitting.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw peanut,you're definately entitled to be me me me!!
You had a torturous 9 months,and I'm sure you thought you'd feel better and back to yourself a bit more once Indigo was born,ouch on the busted stitch thing,sounds horrible.our poor bodies have to go through so much.x

Madcat,he he he,the mil is already grovelling!
I'd be the same though.No need to talk about things now,for god sake you've enough far more important things going on at the mo!

Well we're just home,had a fabulour morning/aftnoon!
The weather is just gorgeous,we spent a few hrs on the beach,the boys playing sandcastles and havin a paddle,and me lying on a blanket in the sun watching them,it was heavenly!Had a lovely picnic and then headed home,stopping for ice cream on the way.
The boys are lying on the couch now,completely wrecked from running around,the house is lovely and quiet!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Apologises Ladies for not replying to your texts but I have just spent 2hrs30mins ish on the phone to bloody Orange from my mobile handset so I couldnt reply :hissy:

So after logging off earlier been a good quick payer I went to access my online Orange account to pay my bill only to be told my password was not recognised and my mobile number didnt exist :saywhat: After speaking to Orange and been passed about it was explained when my other mobile account was closed online they closed my new account online in error as well :growlmad: Ok so problem sorted and online account rectified. I logged in to find that since my plan started on the 19th (so 9 days ago) I have used all 300 of my talkplan texts PLUS an additional 108 so 408 texts in 9 days :shock: after looking into my recent usage a tad further I realised that everytime I had sent a text the text had been charged to my account everytime at least twice but mainly charged three, four and five times :loopy: my 9day current bill is 22 pages long :wacko: Molly I sent you the same text on the same date at the exact same time 7 times apparently which was why I text you to ask if you had been recieving duplicate texts from me :thumbup: I also realised that when I had called DH I had been charged for the call....this should have been a magic number and therefore the call is free :hissy: So back on the phone to Orange passed to four different people who in turn fobbed me off with excuses including ... `I dont see any problem!!!!` .... `we cant do anything about it!!!` .... `if you send a text over 160 characters it will be charged more than once` :dohh: you dont say ..... so after insisting there was a problem I ended up speaking with a guy who knew what he was doing in a technical support place and it seems I had a text message stuck in the system causing my text messages to bounce back and forth causing the duplicate charge.....2hrs30mins of persistance on the phone and we got there thanks to him :happydance: So he has rectified the problem...refunded me the 13.00+ for the additional 108 texts I apparently used and has also given me unlimited text usage for the rest of the month :wohoo: way to go :thumbup:

Today must be a day of shite because I also recieved two deliveries...one is the wrong item and the second a table and stool set is damaged and the table has the biggest crack down the middle :hissy: I have to return and let them do a refund before they will process another order for me :shrug: Today has just been one of those days and its nearly tea time :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah, customer service reps. Lovely, ain't they?

Ok, am I so stubborn and wrong for not wanting a HV coming to my house? I'm basically getting told every time I tell someone that it's not going to happen, that I have to and it will raise red flags if I don't let them come. I know they are trained midwives and nurses, but as I have already experienced, even trained midwives know nothing about heart block. :brat: I just want to be left alone to parent my child the way I see fit. He'll be going to see a cardiologist and doctor anyways after he's born. Why am I so against this? Is it really a cultural thing?


----------



## molly85

eugh I hate contrats and I hate orange they are useless at least my O2 just gives me credit when i give them money. I have my RLt quick release capsules i have to take 6 a day!!!!!!

I got the mothercare catalogue as there are activity things I am thinking of for abby and they cost a damn fortune so will have to put to grand parents or pay off in bits gah. I really want a highchair abby can go into as soon as she is holding her head up so she can watch me in the kitchen or see the tv if i am desperate. I am also looking at this jumperoo thing


----------



## molly85

ozzie what have you been told about HVs? alot of the old fears of them prying is not true basically they don't have the time.

they basically come out day 10, weigh baby and do some basic checks, they ask how you are any concerns etc then leave you to it if tahts what you wnat then you take baby to clinic to be weighed and docs for their jabs. you really should just see her atleast once or it will raise big concerns plus you need someone to sign your sure start grant


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzie if you dont want your HV to visit then you are perfectly within your rights to politely decline :thumbup: Olivers HV was a effing nightmare getting me all worried over his feeding etc (he had feeding issues until 10-12wks old) and everytime she left I would be on the phone to DH in tears, she was just horrible and treated me like shit speaking out of turn and making me feel inadequate :( He decided enough was enough and took time off work next time she came around...she was like a totally different person around him and well that said it all really....DH politely told her we felt she didnt need to visit us anymore and that if we needed her we knew where she was :thumbup: and well this time my HV experience was crap so far as I posted here :trouble: we will see but the way I see it is if I want her shes there if not she can butt out :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

oh how come you saw her so many times Madly when i was out with them they saw mums just teh once unless THEY wanted further input


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hon your HV will come out a lot more if theres an issue/problem with baby like with Oliver he had an issue feeding so Ozzies may well visit more considering little A`s heart problem....An initital meet with her wont harm Ozzie at least you know who she is and then you can politely ask how much she intends to come around and state your wishes :thumbup: nothing like honestly and as Molly said they are generally way too busy to be bothered if your happy to do it on your own :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> ozzie what have you been told about HVs? alot of the old fears of them prying is not true basically they don't have the time.
> 
> they basically come out day 10, weigh baby and do some basic checks, they ask how you are any concerns etc then leave you to it if tahts what you wnat then you take baby to clinic to be weighed and docs for their jabs. you really should just see her atleast once or it will raise big concerns plus *you need someone to sign your sure start grant*

I will be having my consultant do that in the hospital after he's born :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks Madly. I think I'm just thinking of his heart condition and I don't know what will happen after he's born so I don't need to be explaining it all over and over. I'm thinking I will politely decline and briefly explain the situation. That seems like the safest plan :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

I can see both sides on the hv. They are meant to be a point of contact and support and a first meeting will help find out what sort of person she is and what is available in your area - groups, clinics etc. If she is pushy or nasty say thanks for the info but we'll let you know if we need more. If she is nice you might find her a useful person to see. It's far better when people come to your house than having to go to clinics during the early postnatal period.

My news, I had done a bm! :happydance: Not sure I knew it was possible with closed legs but I guess if you wait long enough it will come out any which way! ;). The stitch is better for my not moving at all. The girl and I are getting a bit better with latch. Not so good is I still have the migraine. DH and I both napped (in separate rooms as I'm across the bed surrounded by junk) but the dog charged in to wake me then the bm became an issue. :lol: So the mini nap did nothing for my head. My only hope is it will mean a clearer head finally from tomorrow.

I did some tidying upstairs this morning and DH has taken charge of the kitchen so between us the house is a bit more respectable even if I am not lolling in my dressing gown as I am! My boobs are bigger than the world so couldn't be bothered trying to squeeze them into anything. It's better my nips are out and about anyway. Just waiting for this girl to wake so I can dump a boob before it explodes!

Glad you had a lovely day vbaby. Sorry about orange madly. :dohh: Last thing you need!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie don't forget that there will be all the usual new baby stuff to deal with as well as the heart condition. In the nicest possible way, don't let it define him, you should all still get to do lots of 'normal' new baby stuff too (good and bad) and might find a use in some of the usual people on offer to new parents. I hope that doesn't come across wrong, I really don't mean it as any sort of criticism. :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have a feeling we'll be at the doctors anyways after he's born to make sure his heart is staying stable.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks. I know that it won't all be about his heart. :hugs: I guess I'm anxious enough right now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Of course you are, there'll be so much for you to learn and do and consider. I can totally see how too many cooks would be stressful. I suppose I'm thinking don't burn any bridges til you know they lead nowhere. (Call me Mrs Metaphor! :lol:)


----------



## vbaby3

Yay peanut,glad you did a poo!!!
Ozzie,I was just about to say what peanut just said.
My hv is lovely,and she's not just about the baby she's also about you,how you're feeling and coping too.Mine will be out a few times in the 1st month,she'll weigh baby and basically sit with me for a coffee and biccies and a chat!
Sometimes its quite good to talk to someone who is not family or friends about how you're feeling.
And over here our babies will also have a 2 wk and a 6wk check up with my gp,on top of the hv visits.Unless she's a complete bitch you might appreciate her.x


----------



## vbaby3

Can't believe my ticker says 40wks and 6 days pregnant!!
Looks like I may be heading for a May baby.
We're decided we're gonna head to see peter kay on saturday if I'm still pregnant,maybe laugh her out!then maybe she'll be born 1st may,coz I always thought she'd wait for a nice date!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: vbaby I think Charlie may arrive on the 1st May too simple because my Mam reckons he will wait until his Nana is firmly back in the UK :dohh:

:happydance: for bm Peanut!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a good idea to go see peter kay aferall :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madly,don't wanna miss it.Only thing is we've to travel to dublin for it,about an hr and a half away,so will drop boys to my mams in dublin 1st before heading,with an overnight bag in case we need to leave them there!
Will take my hospital bag and notes with me just in case!
That would be exciting,if we were both giving birth at the same time lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Enjoy Peter Jay vbaby. Laughing is supposed to be excellent for dilation! 1st May is a good date. I though mine would come on a good one too and she did! Oh my good friend sent over a little green stripey 'newly hatched' sleepsuit and a shirt for Byron in the same green. Washing the sleepsuit now. Tomorrow or Sat will dress them both up and get some lovely pics of them together. I suggested DH bring the double pram down (it's a similar green) and go for a walk. Indigo's not been out yet and I doubt I'll be up to it for a few more days yet.

:rofl: at the celebration of my bowels. Wish my head would clear, bloody wrecks. Shouldn't even be on here but I'm so bored. Think I'm going to dreamfeed her if she will...


----------



## molly85

lol and everyone says newborns keep you busy?

I have just done abbys first butterfly for her room what do you think? it's about an inch across and on the corner of a picture frame
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0043.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

URGH!!!:loo: i have the most disgusting gloop pouring out of me from time to time, not waters, actual gloop, more than just every day discharge.
this is a messy business.:blush:

Peanut, as i was washing DH's paintbrush this afternoon a thought popped into my mind, i thought..."i must ask you"......" how much have you been bleeding since your delivery?, i mean, i have a whole pack of mat pads in my bag, and normal pads at home, have i got the right idea??"


----------



## gilz82

Evening :wave:

Haven't caught up on everything yet so hope everyone is ok. Hugs :hugs: to any and all that want them. 

Madcat on the bleeding thing I bought packets of always night time super maxi and then the slightly thinner night time ones for after that. I couldn't believe it I had almost stopped bleeding by the Sunday when I discharged myself. Had three days using a normal slim sanitary towel then onto liners. I'm still wearing liners although I'd generally say the bleeding has stopped. Just very occasionally if I've been doing to much I get a little bloody discharge. I know everyone is different but I had psyched myself up for this super heavy bleed which I just never had really.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Evening :wave:
> 
> Haven't caught up on everything yet so hope everyone is ok. Hugs :hugs: to any and all that want them.
> 
> Madcat on the bleeding thing I bought packets of always night time super maxi and then the slightly thinner night time ones for after that. I couldn't believe it I had almost stopped bleeding by the Sunday when I discharged myself. Had three days using a normal slim sanitary towel then onto liners. I'm still wearing liners although I'd generally say the bleeding has stopped. Just very occasionally if I've been doing to much I get a little bloody discharge. I know everyone is different but I had psyched myself up for this super heavy bleed which I just never had really.

Oh i hope im that lucky, im sicke of liners etc, i wonder if a section makes any difference at all or not though??


----------



## madcatwoman

im going to wash my one fitting pair of mat jeans this evening, and hope they dry in the utility by morning, is this wise?, i hope so, honest to god im appalled ive worn them for this long(&No im not saying how long)


----------



## molly85

ewwwww, well you jsut don't dress tomorrow til they dry lol

someone said bleeding was dependant on babies weight, Noah was weeny

damn rippling tummy what i think might be BH's time for next RL capsual


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think the bleeding just depends on your body, to be honest. I hope I don't have lots because it will be a section. Do you think you bleed less with a section than a natural birth?


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> ewwwww, well you jsut don't dress tomorrow til they dry lol
> 
> someone said bleeding was dependant on babies weight, Noah was weeny
> 
> damn rippling tummy what i think might be BH's time for next RL capsual

but hun, im going to Mcdonalds drive through early tomorrow morning to get our breakfast before the wedding coverage starts on TV, and im going- because im always up and awake anyway these days. What if they look down from their window and see i have no pants on!!>??:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I can see it now in a little blurb under the royal wedding headline "Woman Rides Through McDonald's Drive-Thru Pantsless!" :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat I wouldn't worry I went to the drive through when I was about 14 weeks pregnant in my jammies because I soooo wanted a strawberry milkshake. The bloke at the window looked at me like i was bananas. 

I asked before Noah came if you bled less from a secion birth than natural. They general answer I got was no theres no great difference, unless you haemorrhage during the section. They don't spend a great deal of time suctioning anything out before they sew you up. In fact my operation notes say "Knife to skin 14:12, baby delivered 14:15, Incision closed 14:35" so that's just twenty minutes to take the placenta out and sew all the layers back together. It's really a lot faster than you'd imagine.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's actually really good to know Glitz. I was wondering how long it would take :flower:


----------



## molly85

jeez taht was quick gilz it's usually 40 mins.

i got on a plane in my jarmies as an adult so i would just go like taht lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know people that used to wear pjs to class when I went to university, lol!


----------



## molly85

i have just found my hospital say take towels!!!!!! wtf? I am not gushing on my own towel?
and my breast pump not a hope.

I have nighties and pjs. if we get to induction i will get a bigger bag as i will be there more than 1 night but sod all this mega packing


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blargh, I have to pack my bag. I have baby's all done and DH's will be a snap.


----------



## sequeena

Hang on, OHs need a bag too? As bloody hell!


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Gilz, that's how long it took to remove my placenta! :wacko: Both times I've not bled loads and not even leaked. With bf you gush every feed but without that stimulus ff I guess it must be a bit different. You should change the pad regularly anyway but for me bleeding intensity hasn't been an issue. I did keep going for 8 weeks after Byron though!

My migraine is beginning to go by itself. My bum hurts again. :dohh:

Madcat is it plug? Any pink?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Sequeena, it's only because DH plans to stay at least the first night with me as I'll be in a hospital in a foreign country overnight for the first time. I think it's just little things if you're going into natural labour, like, a change of shirt, socks, maybe something to keep them occupied, snacks, etc.


----------



## molly85

oh yeah matts got to do his. snacks, activities change of clothes. he will carry the laptop to lol so you might get blow by blow updates lol


----------



## molly85

Peanut, ripples down tummy what do you think they have come back this evening since taking the RL capsuals?


----------



## PeanutBean

Braxton hicks Molly.


----------



## molly85

excellent lol, who would be pleased to have them????

Hows that head doing? is it corrisponding with the relaxin and pregnancy hormones going?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I keep getting some stabbing pains in my pubic bone. Is this normal? (while we're on the subject of asking questions :haha:)


----------



## PeanutBean

No idea Molly! Lol What's the timescale for those? Milk came in on day 2 (day 4 today) and had it all 4 days. Feels like my normal migraines.


----------



## molly85

ah was thinking the massive hormone change to trigger itand will take a bit to settle it.

Sounds like the pubic join starting to go ozzie. something i am very fond of lol.

they were quite close. I don't need contractions just some good NH's to get everything rippening


----------



## gilz82

Molly I took my own towels for two reasons firstly hospital towels are the size of a postage stamp. They barely cover my pre-pregnancy body let alone one with a bump and massive boobs. Secondly they are white!! Who wants to bleed all over white towels. I took black ones with me. 

As for the section it takes about an hour in total from you entering theatre to leaving theatre. First little while is for the epidural then waiting for it to take effect, then the baby delivering part and then sewing up, cleaning up and dressing the wound etc. 

I went to theatre at 13:55 and was back in high dependancy at 14:50


----------



## molly85

lol i don't care about bleeding on them towels lol. 

would need loads though. i might look for a couple of beech towels in either red or black/navy just to cover my hipponess


----------



## gilz82

I just bought cheap towels from Matalan Molly. Just bought two bath towels and one hand towel for my hair. My OH just took them home to was each day.


----------



## molly85

not sure i can trust matt to do that lol


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,where is everyone today?
Molly I have 1 towel packed for after the birth,its not new coz it will get covered in blood,and I have 2 more in a separate bag that will be left in the car,dh can just bring me in extra bits and pieces from the car as and when I need them.Saves him running about the house trying to find me stuff.

Madcat,with both my boys I bled very heavily for the 1st few days,I would have been changing an always nighttime maxi pad about every hour,and even doubling them up for the 1st day,so 1 pack would only have barely done me for a day!
After about day 5 It was a lot lighter,and I stopped bleeding completely after 2 wks.
I've about 6/7 packs of always nighttime bought,1 in hospital bag,1 in car in bag and the rest at home.I would buy a couple more packs if I were you,just in case.Or of course your dh can nip and get you some more if you need them.My dh would be mortified buying fanny pads lol!and would also probably buy the wrong 1's!
No news here today,just gonna do some housework and sit out hte garden I think!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,how is Noah doing with his feeds for you?Is he sleeping at night?
And how are you?Are you recovering well from the section,and hows your kidney doing?


----------



## gilz82

Morning Vbaby :wave:

Noah is feeding well during the day and sleeps like a little angel. The nights aren't so good, he goes to sleep after his last bottle so is in his crib between 10-10:30pm. He goes go sleep really quickly and then starts the grunting and wriggling about 1hr later maybe 1hr half tops. He's not hungry at this point cos he doesn't suck at my finger so I generally try to wind him a little and then put him back down with his dummy. From that point all we get is grunting and wriggling and moaning. Last night I tried everything, changed his nappy, tried feeding him, winding him, running his tummy and then cuddling him. 

The only thing that works is me holding him. As soon as I put him back down he goes back to the grunting and wriggling and odd occasional cries. We've got a small nightlight which we leave on and a app thingy on my phone that makes womb noises that he seems to like but once the grunting starts it goes on all night. 

I was starting to feel better kidney and section wise, until Noah came home, and now k feel like crap again but it's just because I'm tried. I'm sure it'll be better once Noah gets settled in. 

Have a lovely day sitting in the garden. We don't the sun in ours til mid afternoon so I think we'll sit outside later on :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw hun,Life with a newborn is so hard,I'm just starting to remember!
Is you oh doing his share of night time stuff?I know its hard for mammys to let go and let the oh do it,especially coz its your 1st,and double especially coz he was in hospital for so long,but you have gotta sleep so maybe let your oh do a couple hrs cuddling with noah,or feeding him in another room so you can sleep undisturbed?
Your poor body has been through so much,you still need to recover.x


----------



## vbaby3

HHhmm,where's miss madcat this morning,hope she's not away off in labour without telling us lol!


----------



## gilz82

My OH is doing his share but I'm trying to stop him. Not cos I'm trying to be a martyr or anything but because he goes back to work on Monday so I'm better off being in the habit of doing it all myself I think. 

I haven't heard from Madcat either. I hope she's in labour!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good morning all! :wave:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Indigo slept well last night. Got 2 lots of three hours between feeds then another couple this morning. Just had brek. My head is STILL killing me. It doesn't seem to fit spinal headache or I'd be worried it was that. Mw comes today and I'm less mobile than I was three days ago. :(

Gilz did you see the counsellor?

I've no texts or anything.


----------



## gilz82

No Peanut typically stupid NHS, sorry Loopy, I waited around on Tuesday for the counsellor. Got to half an hour after my appointment time so I asked one of the neonatal mws if she had any idea what was happening. She phoned the counsellors secretary who said "oh the appointment wasn't confirmed"

Ahhhh how can you confirm something you didn't know you were supposed to confirm!! I specifically asked if I had to and was told nope you only need to phone if the appointment doesn't suit. I now need to wait for an outpatient appointment :cry: bet that takes about 5 years to come through!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Am sure madcat wont mind me saying.....we have spoken by text this morning and shes just resting up right now :thumbup:

Gilz hon just an idea but Oliver loved to be swaddled not overly tight but quite firmly with a blanket/shawl it apparently reminds them of been in the womb and is suppose to soothe them :shrug: dont know if your already doing but might be worth a shot :thumbup:

As for sanitary towels I have 8 packs of always (x4 night time and x4 extra long) I have packed two of each into my hospital bag :thumbup: I bled for 5/6wks with Oliver but then did lose a HUGE amount of blood, had a retained placenta and of course my boy was a big babe :) My sister who had a c-section bled for 5/6wks also and her DD was 7lb so I would say it varies greatly and a c-section doesnt nessecarily mean less blood loss well not comparing me and my sister infact at points hers was worse than mine :wacko:

:dohh: forgotten everything else I have read :cry:

AFM Happy 40wks to me and Charlie :sad2:


----------



## gilz82

Noah really likes being swaddled so we are doing that when we put him down at night. He seems to sleep really soundly for a couple of hours and then the grunting starts and the wriggling. 

Happy 40wks Madly :dance: come on Charlie it's time to make your appearance!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee lazy day in bed. DH went to work early and forgot to tell me lol so I woke up and phoned him to ask where he was lol and he said oh didn't I tell you? NO!!!! Dork.


----------



## vbaby3

Happy 2nd edd madly!!Now you're almost officially overdue like me!
Cannot believe i'm 41wks pregnant,starting to worry if I go another wk she'll be 10lb or something!My boys were big enough and were well and truly here by now!

Peanut,glad you got a bit of sleep last nigth,stupid headaches though,can you get some stronger drugs to give you some relief?hows you butt today?

Gilz,let oh help out when he's about,god knows you'll have to get used to doing it when he's back at work,make the most of having him here.Try to be a bit more rested for when you have to do it all yourself


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy 2nd edd madly!

Vbaby there's nothing stronger ok when bf I don't think. If ibuprofen isn't touching it I know nothing will. Just got to wait. Bum's much the same but went to toilet fairly efficiently without bleeding (except from stitch) and pain. Still plugging away with creams. It's all much better than a few days ago so hopefully will continue to be so. Really hoping we get a week as a family to at least venture into the garden, preferably a few short walks. I need to be able to walk the dog with the double pram by a week on Tuesday. :wacko:

Watching the wedding now as the baby is sound asleep and the boys on a dogwalk. It's pretty boring and I'm underwhelmed by the dress!! Mw came this morning. My girl's only lost 4oz so that's good, though not surprising given her ferocity at the boob!


----------



## vbaby3

Thats great she's only lost 4oz peanut,Glad you're a little better and hope you have a speedier recovery so you're up to doing everything yourself when dh goes back to work.x

Wedding is on here,its unbelievable,we get all the british tv channels,but we also have 4 irish channels and the royal wedding is on 2 of them!Every channel I switch to,there it is!
It os boring,too much singing,and not enough romantic stuff lol!

Anyone feel as though they can feel babies head literally trying to burrow its way out?and it really hurts?
This lo's head is grating on my cervix with such force I actually shout sometimes.
I'm starting to have probably irrational fears about why she's not out yet.
I had lletz to remove a piece of my cervix just before I got preg,I'm now starting to fear is baby trying to get out but my cervix won't dilate because of scar tissue or something.
Both me and dh,(and everyone else too it seems judging by the volume of txt messages that are coming in now)are positively stunned she's not here.I know some take longer than others,but I know the day I ovulated,all my scans matched up plus my boys were long born by now.I just can't shake the feeling that maybe there's some other reason she's not here.


----------



## molly85

maybe we are all due to go together lol 

I slept through teh wedding lol I was up during the night thought i needed the squits just a small poop then i just couldn't sleep very well because of pain. 

Abby still looks like she is going to stick her head out at any moment. come on wednesday when i can relax no more matty over time. just want to cry today knowing i have a day of pill taking and calpol swigging ahead of me stuck on the sofa.

Gilz have you tried having a small noise going on with noah when he sleeps, I could never sleep in the dark or without noise


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby hon I'm sure there is nothing wrong :hugs: but if you are really worried could you phone your mw to discuss your concerns. Even if is just for her to say that the lletz won't have done anything, you might feel reassured by that.

Molly I've got an app on my iPhone that plays white noise and that really seems to settle Noah but once the grunting and wriggling start it doesn't stop. 90% of the time he's grunting and wringling he's not even awake!!


----------



## molly85

oh jeez is taht like baby snoring lol? damn I couldn't handle that especially as he so wee you wouldn't want to put him in his room where you can't here it.


----------



## vbaby3

I know lletz can in rare incidences prevent you from fully dilating while in labour.I have a friend who couldn't get past 8 cm's because of the scar tissue and needed a section.
I'm sure it wouldn't prevent me from going into labour in the 1st place though,completely know I'm being irrationel,bloody hormones making me dream up all sort of reasons why she wouldn't be here by now!
She's just a bold baby it seems!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: vbaby, I felt exactly the same! I thought she was tangled or something and couldn't descend to start labour off. Your girl will come!

Well in amongst my baby blues I am now beating myself up for getting the jab to deliver the placenta. Seems to be very common indeed for the injection to result in retention. I'd already waited 10 mins ish for the cord to stop pulsing, I should've carried on waiting. I'm worried I'm going to he damaged by the procedure like I was by the ventouse. The mw gave a strong impression that the procedure was responsible for my worse symptoms. She hadn't seen a tear let alone a 2nd degree full down my perineum so it's possible it was caused by the ob's fat hand or a nick was extended. She also was surprised by the piles saying she saw nothing during delivery and implied all the shoving around removing things might have done it. So that's good. Not only was transfer most likely avoidable but probably I'd be on my feet by now. I wish someone had said "just wait 5 mins" but I know I asked for it and have to take responsibility for that. :(


----------



## molly85

peanut stop giving yourself a hard time. It was a spur of the moment decision, you can't change it and it did no long term harm just making you feel shit now. baby is lovely and healthy and you had a your home birth by the sounds of it you were bleeding alot and staying at home prob would have scared Byron he had already seen you bleeding. HUgs hun give yourself some more time your still in the hideous hormone stage.


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron only came home once we knew I was transferring, we phoned for them to come back. Mw put 400ml on my notes so not pph and that was over 4 hours of not delivering. My blood wasn't even checked in hospital.

You must've guessed from how I was about Byron's birth that I am an expert in self-flagellation!


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks peanut,and please don't beat yourself up about getting the jab.I know personally after orans birth how intense a quick labour can be.Lots of people say wow wasn't it wonderful it was so quick,and I will reply everytime that I would have rathered it a little longer,and a little less intense,it really does leave you in a state of shock.
There is no way in the world I would have even considered waiting for the placenta to come itself after the labour,baby was out safely,I needed the whole thing to just be over.
It obviously crappy that a lot of the shit you're dealing with now might have something to do with the placenta being removed manually,but heinseight is a wonderful thing.No point in dwelling on something that cannot now be changed.
I'm sure hormones are playing a part in how you're feeling,along with your sore lady bits/bum.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

You did your best for teh situation you were in, I plan on doing the the same as you did but am keeping an open mind can we reopen yours so you don't feel so bad. think of your new planet and the sun


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut please don't dwell on the guilty feelings you have about Indigo's birth right now. You did completely wonderfully, Indigo is healthy and happy as are Byron and DH. 

Having just been there and having you wonderful girls to support me, trust me in a couple of days/weeks you will feel much better about things.


----------



## pinkclaire

HI ladies its taken me ages to catch up!
Molly, babies are really noisy sleepers I was so surprised how noisy they are!

Gilz, James used to sleep fine in his moses basket in the day, at night, :nope: refused oiint blank and would only sleep cuddled up to me!

PB :hugs: hun, stop beating yourself up. I had the injections after James for the same reason! I couldnt bare the thought of anymore contractions and just wanted it over! Dont beat yourself up please xxx

Happy DD Madly!

Hope everyone is ok and sorry if I've missed anyone.

I loved the dress!


----------



## madcatwoman

hi all

sorry if ive concerned anyone by my absense. had a crap night then we started watching the wedding on tv and i started crying(thought i was done with that)... it was just i always said to myself that even if i was late, i wouldnt be "that" late, and would be sat there watching it with :baby: !. Anyway, im over it(tuesday is my day now), DH&and I watched it up stairs in the living room all morning (no pc up there). 

now for the 1st time ever DH is cleaning.ALL THE HOUSE, and not just lightly, i mean bleeching, washing,clearing, everything, the house must be a tip for him to be doing that, hes doing a damn good job too, ive just been tidying some crap away that needs filing (I do feel like a bad housewife although i did knock together a few scones for him).

I will catch up with all your posts shortly:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think my mom used to put it this way: If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all be home for Christmas :haha: don't beat yourself up PB. :hugs: you did an amazing job.


----------



## vbaby3

I know madcat,I was 100%sure my baby would be here too.can't believe she isn't.
And too right that your dh does the cleaning,you're 41 wks pregnant and barely able to walk!
At least now the house will be lovely when you bring baby b home next wk!


----------



## PeanutBean

Trying some choc therapy. DH has gone out with Byron for a while. I'm showered. Had another look and think I can see where the stitch is out; still getting fresh blood there so it's not sealed yet. I had a look back and found a thread from 2 weeks after Byron's birth and from what I say there I guess I'm no worse now, though the piles had gone but they weren't anything like I have now. I'm 'dressed' at least (jamas as don't quite fit stuff yet). Found I'm a bit rashy, I assume from the pad and everything, but sigh...

Gilz I do not know how you managed going to and from the hospital etc. You're my hero!

Oh ladies I'm sorry if my postnatal whinging is grating when you're still awaiting your gorgeous babes. Hopefly it won't be much longer now til we're all postnatally whinging though I hope you all feel better than me! :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm whinging now lol. I don't think I can take seven more weeks lol. I want him now!


----------



## PeanutBean

You don't mean that Ozzie! You know you want him to cook as long as possible. :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Peanut I'm pretty sure you don't need to apologise to any of us for whinging. That's what we are all here for. We'll all be here for everyone else postnatally too and once all the grad babies are here I'm sure we'll all have many baby, toddler and beyond moments of whinging if we all stay chatting.


----------



## pinkclaire

PB that's what we're hear for! 

I'm feeling seriously sorry for myself now. I have the dreaded back cramps, been taking paracetamol all day and just trying to have a bath in peace but James keeps coming up the stairs to find me and there's barely any hot water so it's pretty useless tbh! Xx


----------



## gilz82

I found baths pretty useless in general whilst pregnant Claire. Mind you that's because I like to have my baths super hot so the whole luke warm bath things wasn't great fun.


----------



## molly85

oh nooooo claire why did i hit this stage early???? it's horrible you just can't fix it.

well sitting on sofa didn't help so have planted a hanging basket up and sods law i cannot reach the hook thought it best not to go up a ladder when git features was asleep.

I have semi cleaned and tidied the kitchen and cooked his fry up must say it looks damn nice shame i hate half the stuff on it. I have also prepped apotato salad and some strawberrys to go with cream of cornish ice cream and meringue ( no one tell the midwife they are only made of pasturised egg) oh and i have hung one lot of washing and done another laod


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies. I wish I had a secret bedroom somewhere I could have a nap and hide from kid and big kid! Didn't get much sleep last night. 

My bump is really low and everyone is saying I'm going to be early. Been trying to explain it means Jack :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m not really sure what to say :dohh:

Am sort of feeling a bit of all sorts right now but am with you on the irrational fears vbaby :hug: I think theres something stopping him from coming out too...bloody silly I know and please dont start on weight....if Charlie is meant to be 10lb anyway gosh knows what he will weigh now it looks like I too will go over due :shock: my :blush: is already taking a beating an heavy weight over due baby wont help much :dohh:

Anyone think putting my tens machine on for this backache is a bad idea :shrug: paracetamol has stopped working :wacko: 

Peanut you done a great job :) please dont bash yourself up :kiss: and when my time comes I will be reminding myself that both of my bump buddies had a great 2nd birth and I can too :winkwink: yourself and Lianne have given me hope infact probably the only little bit of hope I have left right now that I can still have the birth I want :hugs:

Gilz maybe Noah is just a noisy sleeper if hes still sleeping when making those noises :shrug: hes a little boy after all :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you aren't feeling good Madly :hugs:

I do wonder if that's just how Noah is going to sleep at night. My concern is just a couldn't tell if there is something wrong or if it's just him. Also shouldn't he be hungry during the night? He doesn't cry, doesn't eat his hands or make loads of sucking noises so should i assume he isn't hungry or lift him and try to feed him regardless?


----------



## vbaby3

Aw big hugs madly,why is charlie meant to be 10lbs?Did they tell you that at a scan?
You had gd with oliver and thats the reason he was big,no reason to think charlie is same.

Sorry everyone is feeling shit,pink and molly you are certaintly catching up on me madcat and madly!!
Peanut,you are definately entitled a moan.Your poor body is in tatters.I'm sure we'll all be feeling sorry for ourselves and having a rant once our lo's are born and we're completely sleep deprived.x

Well I'm busy organising our stuff to head down to dublin tomorrow,gonna head down tomorrow afternoon,leave the boys down with my mam,have dinner and head to see peter kay!
Will leave an overnight bag for the boys in case anything happens and we can't go back to collect them.I'll also have my hospital bag and notes and stuff,in case we need to make a swift exit!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,personally I would lift and feed Noah every 4 hrs even if he's not really looking for it,only coz he's so tiny.
I used to lift my boys if they were sleeping during the day for their 4 hourly feeds,just to try keep them in their routine,but at night if they ever slept more than 4 hrs which was rare,I left them til they woke.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Gilz I would lift him but only because hes so tiny :thumbup: every 4hrs is enough though and if hes sleeping around this but still making the noises I would leave him...I think he may just be a noisy sleeper :winkwink: you should hear Oliver :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I wish I could STOP getting so hung up on all these pains its driving me up the wall :dohh: I was just saying to DH the likleyhood of labour kicking off is probably close :shrug: so I will be getting all sorts of pains and cramps I just wish labour would hurry or the pains would bugger off so my mind can rest :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Vbaby and Madly I might try that tonight. He seems to wake almost 4 hourly on his own during the day so I did wonder why he didn't wake up looking for food at night. 

Vbaby I'm jealous you are going to see Peter Kay tomorrow, I bet he's fantastically funny! Have a lovely time and enjoy your dinner out with your DH :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m jealous too :winkwink: I was going to suggest me, DH and Oliver go out for tea but I dont have the stamina to get dressed :dohh:


----------



## molly85

noisey boys and thier weird noises.

Same here madly I am now bored of my moaning and matts just will I have teh baby already so I am in a better mood. I cooked his ruddy dinner and doing teh house work ever so slowly i'm allowed tobe grumoy and tell him to wash his bleeding plate lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: madly. Are you sure it's not the start?! Could try going up and down the stairs or for a walk to see if it helps bring it on? How about takeaway for tea?

Have a good time tomorrow vbaby maybe she's just holding out so you can go and will come Sunday!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Gilz, if he's not crying just leave him to carry on. As for feeding I wouldn't leave him longer than 4 hours until his weight is up a bit, but if he went, 2 hrs, 2hrs, 5 hours as example I would leave if that makes sense? Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink I have a `feeling` but would hate to get my hopes up only to be let down :dohh: these pains are really bothering me I cant concentrate on anything else and DH and Oliver are on the WII trying to play this platform game unsuccessfully and although not arguing for a change :rofl: the frustration they have over this game is beginning to irk me :wacko: I am certainly one hormonal woman right now :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Omg boys on their games, it winds me right up I know just what you mean!

I really hope it is Hun, the end must be in sight now!


----------



## vbaby3

Its hard madly,not to symptom spot.Been trying my best to stay relaxed about things,and have been for the last few days.
Thanks girls,looking forward to it,knowing my luck the little diva will decide to come tonite or tom morning,to ruin her mams lovely plans!
Was thinking the same pink,it would be just perfect if I had my bloody show half way thru the show!We could leave the boys in my mams and come ahead home after the show to labour quietly at home for a while,and then head on to the hospital for her to be born on the 1st of may!!lol!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby sounds like the perfect plan :winkwink: come on little diva lady :happydance:

whilst am hoping Charlie is obeying daddy and just not arriving today as DH didnt want him to be born on the day of the Royal Wedding :winkwink: failing that my Mam always said he would hold out until she came home from Spain which is late eve on Sunday so Monday would be perfect if hes holding out for nana cause DH can start pat leave on Tuesday :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

hi all
just trying to catch up before i have a shower. I dont think we're being too wingey and complaining, but each of our problems are as important as the next. 

As you know, i feel so fed up for being in such bad physical form and being one of the latestest april 21st'ers left, i have the tears pretty much every day, then i loose my 'private' induction due to MIL which has topped it off, i feel everything will be better after the birth. But then who knows?:shrug: poor peanut here is going through just as a shitty time postnatally which is something i know nothing about, yet(god help me), i know vbaby&madly feel theyre also in such similar boats to myself, im thankful we all have each other at the moment:hugs:

on a good note, DH noticed what a tip the house was in these days, hes done ALL the cleaning, and i mean SPRING cleaning, everything has been tidied, scrubed, washed, hoovered disinfectanted, its wonderful to have a clean home again, and a clean bed tonight!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

That's great madcat! Men do notice you gave me faith haha! A lot of people say that babys Wait for perfect times. A lot of forces babies are born at the weekends when their dads are home!


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> That's great madcat! Men do notice you gave me faith haha! A lot of people say that babys Wait for perfect times. A lot of forces babies are born at the weekends when their dads are home!

i was told that men only notice when you DONT do the house work, i have to admit i let it get pretty scuzzy!! you should see it now, and it smells all clean and bleechy!!!!


----------



## molly85

matt only notices the garden or when you can't sit down. i laid into him about the garden as he has no idea


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo sure waited til Byron and my mum were out the way, the moment they left bam, bam, bam contractions on top of each other. Doing some online shopping for nursery tees for Byron.


----------



## madcatwoman

i love that name Indigo, what do your family think of it?, it would never have crossed my mind if i was having a girl though!.


----------



## PeanutBean

My family have known about it since my last pregnancy so not sure really! I've had a lot of nice comments about her name which has suprised me as I thought a lot of people would think it weird and so just not say anything!


----------



## molly85

i thought it went well with Byron,

damn it this last stage is worse than testing i thought i just sore the faintest pink on the loo roll lol,


----------



## pinkclaire

It is a lovely name and does go well with Byron! Can't wait for more pics lol xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly are you having a show?!

My evening has been much better, I even just sat to feed! My head is clearer, my boobs less engorged, think a hormonal change is afoot so fingers crossed I start seeing overall improvement now!

Thank you for saying lovely things about their names! We love them. :D. I took a few pics on the camera today. Once we've a good selection I'll get them on the pc and put some up in my birth announcement, here and on fb. I finally saw the pics of me eight after the birth. Man I look rough! No way they can go public! :rofl:

Off to bed now. She is so sound in the Moses basket, so different to Byron!


----------



## molly85

it was post poop and apparent;y that can make u bleed a bit i was enjoying a bit of symptom spotting


----------



## PeanutBean

Not having such a great night. In so much discomfort I've sleepily convinced myself I have an infection. I probably don't and just continue to hurt. It's always worse at night and in the morning. Sigh. I'm such a knob. Wish I could just be better now.


----------



## pinkclaire

PB, why don't you call out the doctor today to check you over, you can't carry on like this and your just winding yourself up with worry!

That's great Indigo is sleeping in her Moses, that's giving me faith for this one!!! 

Molly glad everything is ok.xx


----------



## loopylollipop

managed to catch up last night before bed but too tired to post.

long busy day but kids thoroughly enjoyed our little street party. I painted their faces and then they painted mine and OH. Yikes!

Felt pretty shit in the morning though, kept nearly passing out. Think it was the new bp meds. Also had a terrible sleeping night with the most hideous disturbing nightmares which kept waking me.

Feel ok this morning so far. I hope my bp is better today at my appointment on the delivery suite day unit.

wondering (again) if a bunch of these babies are going to arrive together!!

love to all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Peanut, if this carries on into the week id get yourself checked out, just incase this is an infection, it sounds so sore and nasty for you now.

Well i was up at 1.30am needing a poo/squits, and went to the couch after that, didnt do too badly for sleep then.

I just joined DH in bed at 8 to watch some tv with him then. He asked if i was nervous about tuesday, i wasnt going to lie...he says he feels real nervous himself for me.


----------



## vbaby3

morning everyone.
Peanut,you're having such a rough time,definatley get to a doc and get checked.At this stage the only thing keeping you awake should be Indigo.x

Madcat,glad your house is gleaming.And its normal to feel nervous.I feel nervous too and I don't know which day I'm havin her,and its my 3rd!!If I get an induction date I will shit myself lol!Its definately more nerve wracking than labour just taking you by surprise!
Which it still might do.PLus you've been having such good pre labour symptoms hopefully it won't take much to get you into labour.x

Loopy,glad you had a nice day.Hope your appointment goes ok.x

Well dh got up with the boys and I had a wee lie in,so not long up(sorry sleep deprived girls)
Having some brekkie,then gonna get myself and my bag ready,and a bag for the boys etc,just incase something happens later!
Madly and gilz I have both your numbers,so if anything exciting happens to me i'll txt you both and hopefully 1 of you can update the girls.
Also if something exciting happens with someone else,can 1 of you txt me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: madcat, I kinda know how you feel. I'm nervous for my c-section date. Finger's crossed Baby B comes before that :)

PB, def get yourself checked out if you're worried :hugs:

Good morning to everyone else! Still early, lol, but I've been having some killer pregnancy dreams! Does anyone else dream about ex-flings? :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

I would be so nervous to have a date! Even though in someways I would love to know when so there's not all this hanging around it really does bring the nerves on! 

Vbaby have a good time tonight enjoy it!

Loopy :hugs: hope your ok xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Thanks for the concern. In the rational light of day I don't think there is a real infection. I've no funny discharge (colour or smell), no sharp pains (except those obviously related to stitches) and no temperature. I can't manage to get to the doctor and there's no way on earth they'd visit me. It just does hurt this much when healing from so much trauma. :shrug: It was as bad after Byron. I'm being irrational about infection because the manual removal of placenta increases the risks but then I was given iv antibiotics to protect against it so in theory I should be no more at risk than after a normal third stage. I'm having salt baths every night and doing much more to take care than I did after Byron when I was just too afraid to ever look or think about it.

I thought my headache was gone but apparently not.

I spoke a long time with triage of Thu and saw the mw yesterday and no-one was really concerned...


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby will keep you updated if anything happens with any of thr other girls and vice versa if your little girl makes an appearance. Have a fantastic day/night with your DH and hopefully you'll go into labour tomorrow :dance:

Peanut definitely get checked out if you aren't feeling great. You know yourself how serious an infection can be so better to be told there is nothing than not getting checked :hugs:

Loopy glad you had a nice party and got your face painted, I used to love getting my face painted. I really hope your BP is behaving itself when you go the unit :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: madcat, I kinda know how you feel. I'm nervous for my c-section date. Finger's crossed Baby B comes before that :)
> 
> PB, def get yourself checked out if you're worried :hugs:
> 
> Good morning to everyone else! Still early, lol, but I've been having some killer pregnancy dreams! Does anyone else dream about ex-flings? :blush:

Do you actually have a date for your c-section Ozzie ? I assume they will keep letting you continue as long as he is ok, but do they have a latest date in mind??

Madcat - I am not surprised you are nervous. But as Vbaby says I bet it wont take you much to trigger your labour as you have been having niggles anyway.

Peanut sorry you are still suffering hun. Keep an eye on your temp. Its a good idea to keep infection in mind especially after they have been digging about in there. Sounds like some stuff ia improving though and Indigo is proving a little easier than poor Byron :winkwink: She got the best deal out of your home birth - it is you that is suffering from the interference. Dont beat yourself up about the injection. You made your decision at the time and no matter what you would do the same again under the same circumstances. Your little girl is far more settled that Byron and I think that is about the choices you made, she sounds much more content having had the birth she did :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They are looking at taking him out at 39 weeks, so it will be around June 18th I've been told.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Vbaby will keep you updated if anything happens with any of thr other girls and vice versa if your little girl makes an appearance. Have a fantastic day/night with your DH and hopefully you'll go into labour tomorrow :dance:
> 
> Peanut definitely get checked out if you aren't feeling great. You know yourself how serious an infection can be so better to be told there is nothing than not getting checked :hugs:
> 
> Loopy glad you had a nice party and got your face painted, I used to love getting my face painted. I really hope your BP is behaving itself when you go the unit :hugs:

It was good fun. We just let the kids do what they wanted to our faces. OH started out looking more like road kill but finished up like something out of braveheart. I ended up with weird little space hoppers and a 'tasche of some sort. Not pretty but the kids loved it :winkwink:

Hope little gorgeous Noah is ok this morning. How are you recovering from the section? I am trying to get my head around it just in case I end up with one. Dyl is still breech despite my efforts. He feels quiet deeply engaged now. I could lift him up a little before but now I cant. 

I am getting so broody now, I cant wait to hold him.

I know this is unfair when there is so many overdue!

Madcat - how is Bids these days??


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> They are looking at taking him out at 39 weeks, so it will be around June 18th I've been told.

Ooooo not long now :happydance: just a little more cooking for Baby A:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Loopy to be honest it's only my internal stiches that hurt now. I seem to get a lot of burning and pulling sensation particularly on the left hand side if I spent to much time bent over. Other than that I'm ok, just tired but that is more down to being up with Noah at night. The only thing I would say is that make sure they give you appropriate painkillers. Post op the prescribed me half the dose of oral morphine I'd been getting for my kidney and liver pain pre-op. It took hours for me to speak to an anaesthetist to explain that this just wasnt covering the kidney pain let alone my section!

Noah is doing ok, he started on Sytron on thursday along with his other medicines. It's making him really sick which is really hard to watch but I phoned the neonatal unit and they said we need to persevere with it. Last night I fed him twice and he slept pretty well in-between but he's still making the weird grunting noises that he doesn't make during the day. My OH is conviced that there has to be something wrong cos he doesn't do it during the day whether he's sleeping in his Moses basket or the pram, so he's decided we'll take the Moses basket upstairs tonight for Noah to sleep in :haha:

I'm pretty convinced it's a combination of wind and just how Noah is at night but we'll let OH have his way and see what happens :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks girls. I think part of my nerves are just the normal nerves everyone feels. but, the other side to my nerves is that because its an induction i know theres more chance of intervention(for the good of mum&baby), what i dont want happening is to labour for ages, and possibly get sliced down there, find i still cant push him out and then it ends in a section with being sliced further up as well, i think thats my main fear.

But still, crazy as it may sound, i wouldnt change having a date for all this to end in a million years, ive come as far as my body and mind will mentally allow me to now!


----------



## gilz82

I know how you feel Madcat, I was terrified at the thought of induction, but thats because I knew that if I had one it would be about 36-37 weeks so at a point where my body wasn't ready for labour. As the other girls have said, you seem to be having some good pre-labour signs so hopefully induction for you will literally be just a jump start and your body will just progress into a natural labour after that. 

Before things went a little bit wrong, I was quite comforted by the fact that id know when Noah was going to arrive either by section/induction but that's more down to me having a super organised personality :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Loopy hope your BP stabilises :hugs: and Peanut please get checked out if you continue to have this `niggle` better to be safe than sorry :kiss:

vbaby have a fab time and feel free to text me should you need to :winkwink:

AFM well what a crap night :dohh: Last night about 7pm I noticed these pains/tightenings were beginning to emerge into a pattern about 18-20mins apart :wacko: and lasting for approx 10secs....We went to bed about 10.30pm, I figured best to try and get some sleep :thumbup: about an hour later I was woke up with horrendous pain all down my left side :cry: the pains in my stomach and back somehow seemed to have moved into my side and the tightenings continued :cry: after 3-4 of these episodes I woke DH with worry and he said he thought that the pains were actually in my back/front but because Charlie had shifted position I just `felt` like there were in my side :dohh: I have cat napped all night crying out and groaning with each pain which seemed to get more and more intense as the night wore on but not any closer together/more frequent :shrug: I woke up at 6am feeling really :sick: after a loo trip I managed to settled back down and eventually got up at 9.30am ish. I feel like a car crash right now :sad2: my back is buggered and I am still getting these tightening about 2-3 an hour not as regular as the 20mins apart there were last night but not damn far off :dohh: My stomach has dropped loads overnight I no longer feel as pregnancy :nope: I am hoping this is the start for me but I half expect this to dwindle away :cry: I was in very slow labour with Oliver for 5 days and considering I have had this horrendous back pain and on/off tightenings since Tuesday am hoping it wont be much longer now.....My Mam is back tomorrow night and we plan on getting ready shortly to go do a supermarket shop (she wants a few bits popping in her fridge!) I have suggested to DH we try to do alot of pointless walking about today and see if we can get these pains moving a little :shrug: Oh and like a ninny I too feel extremely scared madcat :hugs:

Hope you all have a lovely day Ladies :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh i suppose youre right, ive had all the symptoms and felt all the right things, its just my body hasnt recognised them, i guess it could be the case that it doesnt take much to jump start, i guess we all look at the worst case sinareo thought dont we!!


----------



## gilz82

Madly i hope this is the start of things for you, sorry you had such a crappy night :hugs:

Madcat I think it's only natural to think thr worst in all of these situations. I know that's what I do for sure. God when I went into get my kidney out I was convinced i was goin to die :blush: I wrote a letter to my OH explaining how my little money was supposed to be split up etc :rofl: Needless to say I didn't die!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I too have been feeling like this :hugs: irrational fears :dohh: like I cant possibly give birth to a baby :haha: I mean `hello I already did once!` 

Thanks Gilz am hoping so although these pains are def different to labour with Oliver :wacko: might have a lot to do with Oliver been a back to back baby though am guessing :shrug: and when Charlie moves :shock: they are just terrible :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat, if your baby is in the birthing canal suitably to do an assisted birth, try will do that instead of a section as it's quicker. But if the baby isn't then it's c-section (if there's an issue I mean) so you shouldn't get sliced in both places so your worst fear isn't going to happen!

Gilz have you asked your HV/doctor about the grunting? It's strange how babies seem to be different during the night and day! 

Madly really hope these pains are something for you and he holds on until tomorrow when your mums back but not to much longer! Xx


----------



## gilz82

I asked the HV on Wednesday Claire but she said she couldn't comment on it because he'd only been at home one night. I see her again on Wednesday so I'll ask her again then. Babies are weird little creatures, very loveable but strange none the less :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I know how you feel Madcat, I was terrified at the thought of induction, but thats because I knew that if I had one it would be about 36-37 weeks so at a point where my body wasn't ready for labour. As the other girls have said, you seem to be having some good pre-labour signs so hopefully induction for you will literally be just a jump start and your body will just progress into a natural labour after that.
> 
> Before things went a little bit wrong, I was quite comforted by the fact that id know when Noah was going to arrive either by section/induction but that's more down to me having a super organised personality :rofl:

I wrote a will before my spinal surgery. I scared OH to death!


----------



## pinkclaire

Indeed they are Gilz! Noone tells you this stuff in the baby books do they! Xx


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly,hope this is the start of things for you hun.Get them them shops and get plenty of walking done.Make sure you txt me if labour kicks in properly!

Not a sausage here,but I had no prelabour symptoms to speak of with the boys,it just happened all of a sudden.I know this wee monkey will probably catch me off my guard completely!
Madly and madcat,here's to us 3 having very early may babies:thumbup:
You never know some of them may even share a birthday!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck ladies. May is the best month. :thumbup:

I just chatted with my sister. She's a theatre nurse and mum of three including one only 6 months old so a good person to talk to! She is sure I've no infection from what I've described and that things are gradually healing as they should. It was reassuring to talk with her. She also thinks my bleeding might be over fast because of the mrop. There is already almost no blood so that would be a small bonus after bleeding 8 weeks with Byron! I suppose I'm just too impatient. Damn this headache though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad she's reassured you PB :thumbup: xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Loving the letters you wrote Gilz and Loopy to your OH's before surgery...

ha- shall i do one for DH?...:winkwink::winkwink:

im going to put my last wash on tomorrow so i have the right clothes dry by monday!.... i dont think it will feel real even going to the hospital, or even on the bed, i keep thinking i'll get there and because there have been delays on inductions that they will be sending me home and i'll be dissapointed. I think i'll need pain to believe any of it!


----------



## gilz82

I'd be the same if I was you Madcat, you are quite right not to believe it's a sure thing until you've got contractions going on :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh for heavens sake

cant sit out in my own garden with out MIL turning up next door at FILs , sitting out on his balconcy(overlooking our garden). Shes just striked conversation and ive gotten up and walked in.

I wrote a letter to her by the way, hadnt sent it yet with my thoughts and feelings concerning what she has said/done, DH has decided to go next door and give it to her just now. Mmmm.... (i have to say the contents of it is far kinder than the contents of her last phonecall...im nice like that!!)


----------



## gilz82

I really hope she takes what you've written on board Madcat. I don't understand why mothers sometimes have this self destruct button where their children's partners are concerned. 

My mum's mum actually said to her the first time she brought my dad home "oh don't worry there are plenty more fish in the sea" She said it right in front of my dad :haha: Youd understand if he was a bad boy etc but my dad is the least bad person I've ever met. I don't think the concept of teenage rebellion even crossed his mind :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no madcat your MIL is something else....you are so patient where she is concerned I think by now I might have told her to eff off :hissy: 

Had words with DH hes just impossible today I went off upstairs to vac and sort a wash out and came back down to find him sat on the WII again :trouble: (the worst thing about it is the damn WII console is mine for keeping fit and I never use it right now!) After putting the wash on I was overcome by a bout of really bad back pains :dohh: It seems I am labouring in my back right now as the contractions are in my back and so I was laid in our lounge over our footstool withering through the contractions and he just totally ignored me making a comment that he cant help my `bit` of back ache :hissy: I think he needs a smack and he may just get one....he also threw a strop banging cupboard doors and stuff whilst putting the shopping away again I was withering in pain on the sofa...mmmmmmmmm thought it was me in pain/having a baby seems its a whole lot worse for him...Peanut can I borrow your DH for a few days or maybe he could talk some damn sense into mine who thinks that right now is an appropriate time to act like an effing idiot :trouble: I am seriously considering zoning out on him cause right now I cant and shouldnt have to deal with it :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcat, when my dad proposed to my mom and they told his mom, she asked if my mom was pregnant and was that the reason he was marrying her. :wacko: 

Yeah, Loopy, I'm very happy he gets to stay in until at least the 18th of June. I kinda want him to be born on that day anyways :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww madcat how did it go down? Great you've had your say though. 

Madly I really feel for you! If you feel stressed at all it will stop labour happening. I suggest a nice bath or
Something similar away from everyone to just chill.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Pink :kiss: am going to go lay down on the bed for a while and listen to some music :thumbup: the boys are on the WII together now so DH can mind Oliver and sort his tea out :winkwink:

I`m an idiot and I googled labouring in the back and it seems this is most commonly caused when your baby is laying in the posterior position so back to back and more commonly caused when the baby is occiput so babys head is looking towards your left thigh instead of straight forward....heres a pic 

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/laborbasics/ss/fetalpositions_4.htm

upon palpitation Charlie has always had his head slightly turned to the left of me :dohh:

whats more DH tells me he doesnt believe this is labour and he thnks all the pains and contraction like pains I am getting in my back and front are all due to Charlie now been in a back to back postion :shrug: this was where my problems started with Oliver :cry: I guess my on all fours position was a good one if this is the case :thumbup: I am left baffled as to wether all this pain is labour or not :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

I laboured in my back and James was in the right position so don't lose faith yet Hun! Maybe call into your midwifes just to get them to check you over if it puts your mind at rest? Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats given me confidence Pink thank you :kiss: I dont think hes back to back and even MWs and Drs have struggled to gage his position saying he has lumps and bumps all over the place :dohh: Am sure I still feel his butt near my ribs :haha: I suppose its not impossible for this to be a start :shrug: he is now technically over due and I did slow labour with Oliver for 5 days...talking with Peanut earlier too I know both times she has commenced labour slowly before anything substantial has taken place :thumbup: am going to take myself off for that lay down :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly, you must be so frustrated right now :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm sure you will all be giving me the same reassurance in a few weeks time! A lie down sounds good, get yourself relaxed and see what happens! Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its a little bit confusing Ozzie :dohh:

You think you know your body and expect it to do things in a certain way and then it doesnt and your just baffled :dohh:

I just saw Charlies butt stick right up in the air between my ribs so there no way hes back to back the little monkey :dohh: he might be laid awkward or on a nerve but I cant see that accounting for all these back pains :shrug: DH still thinks theres no way this is labour....would be funny if Charlies head just popped out :rofl: I think DH might pass out or something :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm wondering still how my body is managing to hold an almost 5lb baby! :wacko: I can't imagine getting any bigger now, lol. I already can't see my toes :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i think youre in slow labour as you were with oliver hun, which is great, things are on the move for you:thumbup:, sorry DH is being so unhelpful though:nope: I wonder when Charlie is going to make his appearence!?, are well all going to have our LOs in the same week??.

Well, shes (MIL) read my letter, DH says shes in tears(not sure why as my words were alot kinder than hers)...shes always used the water works for pity though. Dh has told me shes willing to back off etc etc, and thats about all i know, i dont know what else was said. Im glad though!:thumbup:

DH is standing by me all the way, but i can tell he's tad down that shes ruined things so close to the birth. Hes asked me in time if things will be better, so ive told him they should be if shes now taken in my request for privacy, respect etc.

I told him we mustnt let this come between us, as i always put my dad in his place if he's short with DH, and hes agreed he(DH)will always stand by me.

Anyway, we have just got back from KFC!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's good you're together on this Madcat. I'm sorry you're going through it all right now at the very end of pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* Just found out a friend of mine attempted suicide three times recently and ended up in the ER with one of them. I kind of understand what he is going through with depression and anxiety as I've been through them before. I just want to help him. Scoop him up and bring him back to life, you know? :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:( :hugs: Ozzie


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks PB. I know it's off topic and slightly depressing, but I just feel so much empathy for him. I know what rock bottom feels like and it's not a happy place at all. :-(


----------



## gilz82

Sorry your friend is in such an unhappy place Ozzie :hugs: One of my sisters attempted to committ suicide, unsuccessfully thankfully but it is such a terrible feeling knowing that the person thought there really was no other solution other than taking their life. 

Madcat sounds good that your MIL read your letter, let's hope she takes the steps she needs to for you guys to have a better relationship. Really happy that your DH is 100% with you on this matter too :hugs: 

Madly hopefully things will step up again overnight and turn into more established contractions. 

Question for the girls with kids what do you do for babies with sticky eye? Noah has had a sticky eye since last Saturday. They swabbed it in the hospital last saturday and the results showed no infection. We've been cleaning it with cooled boiled water and cotton wool, wiping from the inside of the eye out. Thing is it doesn't seem to be getting better, everytime he goes to sleep I have to clean it when he wakes up cos it's stuck together again :shrug:


----------



## molly85

evening girls. 

been out with the parents spent a minimul amount on postnatal colethes taht fit now. 3/4 leggings dodgy but comfy and fo with the ttops i have collected for feeding lol. 

Soz everyone is having a dodgy day, hormones are the enemy.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Gilz there are pretty much three causes of sticky eye: bacterial infection; viral infection; blocked tear duct. You can rule out bacterial given the swab and probably the mw or hv will have been able to see if there was a tear duct issue. No-one much seems to know about the virus but my gp told us about it with Byron. He had sticky eyes for a full year and after that during teething episodes. As long as the eye itself is not red (conjunctivitis) I wouldn't worry. Just wipe away the pus with cooled boiled salted water wiping from the duct outwards so as not to push pus back into the duct. Indigo started with sticky eye yesterday. It seems to be one of my family's susceptibilities.

Be warned about using antibiotics unnecessarily. Given how long Byron's went on for we did try them a couple of times. If it's viral it'll clear the secondary infection which they're being administered then it'll just come right back again once the course is done. It never bothered Byron.


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry Ozzie :hugs:

Gilz, are you producing any milk still? If you are a couple of drops does the world of good, it cleared James up in hours? Sorry if tests unhelpful because your not :shrug:

Madcat hope things can move forward for you all now xx


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone!
Madly,hope this is the start of labour for you,whats your dh's problem?Is he not a 40yr old man?(i kinda remember you saying he was a good bit older than you?)
How on earth can he think thats reasonable behaviour?sounds more like a teenager or something!
Hope he pulls the finger out today hun.x

Glad you had your say with mil madcat,x

How are you today peanut?

Well last night was amazing,he was soooo funny.I did not stop laughing from the minute he started til his grand finale which was absolutely brilliant!
Baby was doing lots of squirming,prob from the noise and loudness.
Anyway,no sign of labour so we collected the boys from my mams and came on home afterwards.I was so glad I got to go,and I know I probably wouldn't have if lo was here.
I always thought the 1st of may was a good baby date,I suppose its early yet so you never know.
Or she could be waiting for the 3rd coz its our wedding anniversary,or the 5th,coz its my dads birthday,or just coz it would be 5/5 and oran was 10/10,my kids don't do random dates lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww glad you had a good time vbaby! These grad babies do seem to keep us waiting! Other than Noah, but even he hung on longer than expected at one point!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

thanks for the replies re-MIL. My letter to her said it ALL, it wasnt nasty, but it did say everything she needed to know, all those things were wirling around my head and i really needed them out before labour and for her to know exactly how much shes tried to stuff up. i feel a bit better for it now.

Still no baby from me im afriad.

Vbaby, glad you had a good night!!


----------



## vbaby3

Anyone hear anything from madly after she logged off last night?
Was just reading her journal there and she thought it was probably labour yest evening!
Don't wanna txt her now to see if she's ok in case she's havin a lie in or something.


----------



## loopylollipop

Vbaby, glad you had a great time! Sounds great, I would love to see PK.

Madcat, glad things seem to be settling a little. I would still say let her stew...the crocodile tears need time to dry and she needs plenty of time to process this info fully and actually mean what she says. I reckon that although it is very close to birth it was much better happening now, as after Baby B is born everyone would have been putting it down to the birth, tiredness, hormones and protective new mum. This way there may be more chance of her actually realising it is how you really feel.

Madly, I tried to comment last night but BnB kept throwing me off. Your DH is just being an arse. He sounds like mine. I am sure he does care, but just is running out of things to say. Would love it if Charlie had popped out! It does sound like early labour though...

Gilz - on Noahs eye. Cant add anything to PBs excellent summary. The majority are viral and eventually settle on their own. Antibiotics are massively over prescribed.

Ozzie - sorry about your friend. It is so difficult to see someone you care about going through this :hugs:

afm OH has taken the kids off to motorbike racing. I just couldnt face it. It is going to be hot and my exercise tolerance is nearly zero. After my near-faint the other day in the supermarket I am scared to death of flaking out. On full dose of BP meds now and having some side effects. So pottering around house for me today.


----------



## gilz82

I haven't heard from Madly this morning, don't know about the other girls :shrug:

So glad you enjoyed Peter Kay Vbaby :hugs: can't believe all the laughing didn't prompt your little girl to appear :haha:

Thanks for eye reassurance Peanut, that's how we've been cleaning it so far so we'll just continue. Claire I'm not really producing milk anymore, but can't give it to Noah anyway because of my medication. 

Madcat did you manage to get any sleep? 

AFM totally shattered. I think Noah is getting worse at night. During the day he sleeps perfectly no noises or thrashing about with wind. We tried him sleeping in moses basket last night and he went down and fell asleep soundly. Woke up at 12 to feed, fed him, winded him for ages and then put him back down. About 15 minutes later the thrashing and groaning starts. I tried winding him again but nothing happens. I don't know what to do as he's so uncomfortable and thrashes his legs so much he actually pushed himself from the bottom to the top of the moses basket. Also for some weird reason he seems to get a really blocked nose at night so he can't breathe on top of the wind. 

Don't know what to do as he sounds seriously uncomfortable, we've already been giving him infancol since we saw the HV on Wednesday. I also don't understand why he only gets wind like this at night. I'm not doing anything different :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

If he's getting stuffy, you can try raising the head end of his Moses basket a little, that will stop everything settling so bad on his back? Worth a try I'd say! Are you still swaddling him? Could he maybe not like being swaddled? James didn't and used to thrash until his arms were out!


----------



## gilz82

We didn't swaddle him last night Claire because the night before he'd wriggled so much he ended up half in half out of the swaddling! Think I will try propping the Moses basket tonight to see if that helps. 

It's Noah I feel bad for, I can cope with the lack of sleep but thinking he's in pain drives me nuts :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

He feeding ok? Pooing ok? Is he still having stuff in his milk to thicken it? Could that be giving him constipation or anything? I know my stuff gives me that side effect! Is he still being sick? Sorry for all the questions just trying to gauge stuff for you! 

If your worried just take him to the doctors :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,my boys were very snuffly and had blocked noses too.You can get a saline spray which is great.Just a wee spray up each nostril should clear his nose for him.
Don't really know what else to advise,you could try dentinox drops too if you think its wind?there's a few different things in the chemist for trapped wind/colic,maybe work your way through them til you find 1 that might work.
I know we tried everything with shay,some helped a little bit,but mostly nothing made a difference.Its awful seeing them in pain or uncomfortable when you can't help,but they do grow out of it.Shay was fine by 10wks old,he just gradually started getting better,so hang on in there,it will get better.x


----------



## vbaby3

And as pink said,if you're worried just take him to the docs.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah ditto pink's questions though I still think he just sounds newborn! You can also try nasosal for his nose, it's just saline you drop in to try wash away the snot a bit. Dies he have a dummy?

I'm feeling ok today. Still got the headache and yesterday realised the pain in my neck is either neuralgia or myalgia and is associated with the head. Both seem not quite as bad today so I'm hoping it's getting near the end now. I am finding that I'm putting my keys in positions I hasn't thought possible a few days ago without even realising so I reckon my perineum is really beginning to heal now. The stitches should be starting to dissolve now too. It'll be reassuring to have one less wound to worry about even if it is still tender.

I am determined to shower shortly and shave some body hair and put on a nice top even if all I then do is lie down after! Sick of feeling so gross. My parents are visiting this afternoon so I need to be at least vaguely respectable. Pelvis and sacram still very tender but I suppose it moving back fast means it'll be done soon and hopefully I'll be able to fit some clothes again.

Hope you're ok madly. Did you get checked out with the mw?

Glad you feel the air has been cleared a big madcat. It's good to get things off your chest.


----------



## gilz82

pinkclaire said:


> He feeding ok? Pooing ok? Is he still having stuff in his milk to thicken it? Could that be giving him constipation or anything? I know my stuff gives me that side effect! Is he still being sick? Sorry for all the questions just trying to gauge stuff for you!
> 
> If your worried just take him to the doctors :hugs:

He feeds really well now that he's got used to our bottles at home, he seems to pooping ok I think. He's off the gaviscon to thicken his milk but he's on three other prescribed supplements, two of which are daily one of them being iron. I did wonder if the iron was affecting him as I know I can't tolerate it but we give him that in his first feed of the day so I wouldn't have thought it would affect him at night time. 


Oh and Peanut I'm glad you are feeling a little better :hugs:
With the stupid bank holiday this week the drs aren't open til Tuesday and I'm not sure it's serious enough I need to take him to a&e. I'm sure as you girls have said it's just a combination of wind and newborn stuff.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon I cant really advice anything more than what has already been mentioned except as always if in doubt get Noah checked out :thumbup:

madcat my MIL has used the crocodile tears on occasion as well (generally when all else has failed!) am hoping this is an eye opener for her and the way she behaves :thumbup: if nothing else it should show her your DH is very much standing by you over this and that things wont work her way anymore :) If shes anything like my MIL she very much wants her Son around so she will make sure she `appears` to be trying if nothing else ..... DH has given his Mum the widest berth since we got married (so nearly two yrs now!) and all the more since we got pregnant with Charlie :thumbup: you can she the def difference hon in there relationship its like he finally realised he has a family now and his Mum has to take a back seat to a certain extent and we come first :thumbup: I cant say shes happy cause you can tell shes not BUT mine and her relationship has changed as well and if anything I can say after all this time (nearly 12yrs together!) she has finally excepted I`m not going anywhere and DH will stand by me so she seems to be making a `genuine` effort :shrug: In fact she just rang (DH was in bed or he would have normally taken the call!) and she was really nice asking me how and was and saying stuff to try and make me feel better :dohh: I really hope things change for you hon in the meantime leave her just now and concentrate on Baby B :kiss:

Ozzie so sorry to hear about your friend :hug:

vbaby so glad you had a great night :happydance: was expecting to hear you had laughed your LO out :haha: nooooooooooooo these grad babies are intent on staying put imo :wacko:

Peanut :wohoo: for healing wounds ..... a lovely shower and de-hairing will def make you feel better :winkwink: 

AFM well still getting tightenings every 15-20mins :dohh: the backache eased (thankfully!) late last eve and I took co-codamol before bed to help with the pains and so I could get a good nights sleep....I felt wrecked yesterday :wacko: I feel so refreshed this morning I am still getting the tightenings and have a slight lower backache but in all honesty I think I have sort of excepted that Charlie isnt going to be making an appearance anytime soon wether it be days yet or I make my sweep/stretch appointment on Friday who knows but I have decided for my sanity I am not going to get myself hung up any longer on when he might arrive :thumbup: Am a tad gutted he hasnt arrived before now because all the school hols/bank hols are over tomorrow and therefore Oliver will likely be in school when he does arrive and as for DHs pat leave he can instigate that whenever so :shrug: am going to relax as much as I can :winkwink: My Mam will be around tomorrow plane lands about 11pm tonight, the weather is glorious outside and I think me and Oliver might do some baking today :happydance: I am feeling so much better and am wondering if its because I know my Mam is on her way home :)


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz, cant add much to what other ladies have said. Like you said doubt that the meds would be affecting him just at night. The blocked nose thing can really distress them and the nasal drops are helpful. Otherwise you need to try and work out what is different in the night to daytime. He is obviously laid down for longer periods of time so may be a positional thing so propping the end of the basket can be helpful. 

From a medical perspective the docs focus alot on the feeding, pooing etc and making sure they are thriving ie growing, gaining weight. If they are thriving it is unlikely to be anything to worry about (from a medical rather than practical level!)

PB glad things seem to be healing and recovering is happening, bit by bit.


Sun shining beautifully here today. Going to try attack our linen cupboard. Too much stuff (and more now with :baby: bedding) and not enough room:nope:


----------



## gilz82

The logical part of my brain says exactly what you just did Loopy, ie Noah is eating and gaining weight so that's good. The emotional mum part of my brain is just worried that we are doing something wrong at night and I just can't work out what it is :dohh:

Awww the motherhood guilt is fantastic isn't it :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I dont think you are doing anything wrong :hug:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yes the guilt is fantastic! 

Did you try the baby massage? I used to give James a warm bath and a massage before bed and that did seem to help. I was just reading my diary from James and he did the exact same things! Colief is meant to be the best for colic and wind but it's very expensive. You can get it from Boots.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hye Gilz I will be just the same. I am so greatful to have a lovely GP who I feel comfortable saying - look I know this isnt something I should be worried about, but I am, so please just reassure me anyway...

After my shit appointment with at the hospital I went to see my GP just to say - am I being unreasonable ??? She looked after me through my back problems, she knows I am not a wuss or afraid or pain or a 'too posh to push mum' and she was lovely.

It is distressing to see your LO in pain and you feel so helpless. We have all this to come and will will be asking for your top tips and advice very soon!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's the best and the worst thing in the world being a mum! Every second of every day we fear the worst and doubt ourselves but nothing is more rewarding than watching a little person grow and play knowing you made that person and have nurtured and loved and shaped them into what they are. :cloud9:

You're doing everything right Gilz. I never read stuff about parenting but from somewhere I did pick up with Byron some words of wisdom that sometimes babies just need to cry. If you do everything you know how and they're still going well you can just hold them while they let off steam.

Madly Charlie is def waiting for your mum to get back, it's amazing how much effect mum's mind can have on labour!

Enjoy your day loopy.

I'm downstairs! I drew the line at shaving my legs as I'm in leggings anyway in lieu of any clothes that fit at all and was getting a sore bum from being on my feet. I gave the bathroom a minor tidy and clean too before my shower. But I'm dressed and lying on the settee with my girl. DH is putting Byron to bed then we're finally going to bath Indigo. Got her new suit to put on after and will get some lovely pics of her with Byron and Lordy maybe even me!! I feel much stronger today. My sore bum/sacram seems now to be the worst. My head has improved a lot, more like a niggle than a migraine. I still can't sit but my legs feel stronger standing now.

So ladies when you're ready to die after childbirth look to a week to start feeling better!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Peanut so glad you are starting to feel so much better :kiss:

and I agree my boy is waiting for his Nana :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad your feeling better :hugs: 

I have no energy today. None at all I haven't moved off the sofa since I got up :blush: tg DH is here! X


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me neither Pink well except to use the loo :dohh: its 1.30pm nearly I havent even moved the dry washing which is on the clothes hanger and apart from breakfast which I made before I plonked my arse here I havent done anything...must move to shower and have some lunch :rofl:

I have the worst pain between my vj and bum right now :dohh:


----------



## molly85

hey girls,

peanut glad your improving, i seem to remember someone comparing labour to running a marathon. sound accurate now can take a week or so to heal from that if you weren't on top form going in.

Gilz, I think your doing everything right your all just settling into a pattern of sorts.


Vbaby glad you had a good time damn that girls for clinging on so well.

mAdly i want goodies yummy.

Decluttering loopy?????? are you secretly matt?

Claire hope your doing ok.

3 am to bed what an excellent plan lol. I have decided my tiny hospital bag was just to small with toels and other assorted goodies I need is this one to big? https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2862136/Trail/searchtext%3EHOLDAL.htm

I am nowsort ofplanning for the induction plan which I know can take a few days plus atleast 24 hours after if all goes smoothly
then there is abbys and matts stuff. and does pink look to girlylol


----------



## pinkclaire

That's the thing, I'm planning on being at the birthing centre and I really didn't need much last time. I had james at 3am and was home by 8.30! But if something goes wrong and/or your in hospital you need different things? I'm going to leave a key with my neighbour and then my mum can pick stuff up for me if needs be. The actual hospital is about an hours drive away so it wouldn't be like Matt can just nip home! 

I'm going to pack my bag this week I think. A handheld fan I highly recommend also snacks for OH that kept mine happy! Xx


----------



## molly85

iv got snacks etc. some things say take a delivery bag then a staying in bag but i can imagine i will be there 3 days !!!!!! plus i gottold to take a pillow


----------



## loopylollipop

took all my linen out of my cupboard and put it on my bed.

Now I am too tired to sort it and I cant get into my bed! :nope:

At least the thought was there.....

going to go sleep on the garden recliner instead. Less effort yawn...


----------



## molly85

lol. i'm worried about a holdalbeing pink have i lost it? matt has his own manky bag he can clean lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I would pack for overnight now and if your going in for induction take more then?

Loopy I know the feeling! Xx


----------



## vbaby3

Yay peanut,so glad you are actually starting to feel human again!

Gilz as peanut said,being a mam is soo hard.Its especially hard with your 1st baby,and oran definately got left to cry and fend for himself a lot more than shay did.
Sometimes you gotta leave them,other times you might just end up pacing the floor with them,its tough but it passes,and then you move on to the next set of problems lol!

Madly,sorry all these teasing symptoms aren't coming to anything,the best thing is to just let go.I think its never gonna happen now,but I know she'll be here in a week regardless,so making the most of my own quiet time for the next wk,coz once she's here that'll be the end of that!
the only really shit part for me now is whenever she does come dh will only have 3 days off,so I'm gonna be on my own with a 4yr old a 2yr old and a newborn almost straight away.I think that was part of the reason I was stressed and upset last wk when nothnig was happening,now I've no choice and it makes no difference when she comes!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive read all the posts, but cant remember who said what!!.:shrug:

DH has taken me on a 'day trip' to B&Q, i managed to get right around the store with the aid of leaning on a trolly, my leg was numb but i escaped the pain. It was wonderful just to get out!.


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh molly,I'd do the same.Pack as though you'll just be there overnight and maybe have another bag packed and in the car or at home where matt can grab it if you need it?

Thats what I've done this time too.I have enough in my wee suitcase and the baby bag for 24 hrs or so,and a spare bag with extra jammies,baby stuff,sanitary pads and towels which will be left in the car just in case.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: LO has hiccups. It tickles.

Lazy lazy lazy me :blush: Have done nothing today. Sore chest a bit and struggling at times to breathe :-( I think the big baby theory is becoming more and more likely.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh vbaby I know your mum is a while away but she come stay? I can't imagine managing on my own from 3 days ago! :nope: Or could your oh take some parental leave? It'll be tough on your own. :(

My parents came to be with me so DH could go out on a longer trip with Byron. He didn't want to leave me in the end so now I'm sat watching Casualty with a sleeping baby while everyone else has gone on a dogwalk! :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Molly that's similar size to the bag I took to hospital but I suppose I always knew I'd be there for at least three days. 

Well we went to a local park for walk round the woodland trails with Noah and the dog. Noah decided to be thoroughly unhappy and is now making the horrible grunty noises during the day. Gave in a bought some Colief, hope it helps cos as Claire said it's expensive and also it's the stupidest teeny tiny bottle ever. Only good thing is if it helps my sister who's a pharmacist says you can request the HV to prescribe it and then its free!! 

Loopy at least you took the stuff out of the cupboard, I made my OH get my pre-pregnancy clothes out of the loft. Took one look at the bag and decided I had no energy to look through. I slid the bag into Noah's room and closed the door :rofl:

Vbaby that's rubbish about you DH having only three days to take off, hopefully your little girl will arrive on Friday night so your DH will have the weekend plus his 3 days :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks girls.Unfortunately timing being what it is,thats the way its got to be.
Peanut,my mam is the best in the world and would do anything for me,but truthfully if she came to stay any bit of routine we do have would be ruined and I'd feel like I had an extra person to look after instead of the other way round.
Plus she's 62 and not in the best health,so I can't very well put her on the couch to sleep,so shay would normally come in with us If she was staying so she could have his bed,which would mean shay in our room as well as baby,and him not sleepin properly either!
There's no paternity or parental leave here.His employer gives 3 days paid paternity out of goodwill,he's not obliged to give him any.Unpaid leave is not an option as dh is the sole bread winner.
It will depend on what day she comes,if she were to come on a monday night or something,he'd have tues,wed thurs off,and would probably take just the fri unpaid or something like that so at least it would be more like a week.
Wee madam ruined the perfect plan,dh on hols for the last 10 days and her still in my womb!!

Gilz,hope the colief works.x


----------



## PeanutBean

:( vbaby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no vbaby thats crap :hug:

Why are our babies causing mischief before they have even arrived :dohh:

To cheer you Ladies up....Oliver said to me that if I stop feeding Charlie so well and stop eating so much he might come out :rofl: LMAO


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no vbaby thats crap :hug:
> 
> Why are our babies causing mischief before they have even arrived :dohh:
> 
> To cheer you Ladies up....Oliver said to me that if I stop feeding Charlie so well and stop eating so much he might come out :rofl: LMAO

love it! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

sorry vbaby re paternity leave. big bummer:cry:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly that is the cutest thing ever, I can't wait til Noah does stuff like that. 

We fed Noah at 4 and decided to go up stairs for a nap while Noah went down. Congestion and grunting and thrashing started again after half an hour so my OH has now decided something in our bedroom is making Noah not well so he's decided he's sleeping downstairs with him tonight. 

Firstly how is that even logical, and secondly what if he's right. I can't spend the next however many months sleeping on my couch. So i now look like a snottery mess cos I just spent the past 20 mins crying. Damn it I really thought the hormones had gone away!!


----------



## madcatwoman

> To cheer you Ladies up....Oliver said to me that if I stop feeding Charlie so well and stop eating so much he might come out LMAO

:haha::haha::haha::haha: thats just brilliant!!, maybe you should try it and see if he's right!!!!:haha::haha:

Gilz sorry youre having such a rough time with noah, im sure i'll have these fun&games to look forward to:dohh::growlmad::nope: I hope its not the downstairs he prefers, and hope my baby B doesnt start that- ive done a life time of nights on the couch as it is!

Well, DH finished the deep clean of the house this morning, and credit where its due, he's done a better job than ive done in a very long time indeed, not just an average clean but from top to bottom, you can smell all the cleaning products and the place is spotless, totally!. 
Its funny though, because hes started saying things that usually come from me, like he's done a fry up this evening, and when we were done he said "look at the state of my worktops now!". and i just said i was going for a shower and he said "make sure you rinse it down!":haha:

I keep thinking about tuesday now, im still bricking it!!


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,let oh keep noah downstairs for the night,and you have a full nights sleep.Everything is easier to deal with when you're not completely knackered.x

Its ok girls,I'll cross the bridge when I come to it,Gotta do a labour and delivery 1st lol!
The plan will be anyway for me to head to bed everynight at about 7 or 8 and let dh sort the kids in the evening.I can deal with anything if i'm not too tired,so even getting a few hrs sleep before this lo wakes for a night feed will be good.
At this point in time I just feel like she's never gonna be here,so not dwelling on anything like that yet!

Madcat,omg!!!tomorrow is your last day of peace and quiet lol!!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Gilz,let oh keep noah downstairs for the night,and you have a full nights sleep.Everything is easier to deal with when you're not completely knackered.x
> 
> Its ok girls,I'll cross the bridge when I come to it,Gotta do a labour and delivery 1st lol!
> The plan will be anyway for me to head to bed everynight at about 7 or 8 and let dh sort the kids in the evening.I can deal with anything if i'm not too tired,so even getting a few hrs sleep before this lo wakes for a night feed will be good.
> At this point in time I just feel like she's never gonna be here,so not dwelling on anything like that yet!
> 
> Madcat,omg!!!tomorrow is your last day of peace and quiet lol!!

Yes, ive been thinking about that being our last day together at home as a couple at least, it does kinda make you reflect a bit more. Then theres simply the OMG factor. I hope it doesnt take long, sometimes i wonder how much they will have to do to me to get me into labour or whether the fact is- it may not be much, maybe im not far off anyway.
But without this, i'll be pregnant forever!!!!:haha::dohh: lol. sooner it happens the sooner all the pains will heal and :baby: will be here.


----------



## vbaby3

Right ladies,well I said this would catch me when I'm least expecting it!
JUST HAD BLOODY SHOW!!!!!!
Have period cramps,and lower back pain
Oran was born about 12 hrs after my show so looks like we could be having a baby tonight/tom morning!
Unless of course this lo continues to be completely unpredictable.Will keep yous posted!x


----------



## mamadonna

:yipee:i will be keeping an eye on here,good luck hun


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby that's fantastic :dance: :wohoo: :dance:

You're going to have a baby soon!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

thats great news vbaby!. youre definately going to beat me in the baby race now!!. keep us posted x


----------



## vbaby3

Well about 5 mins after the 1st bit of show I had a clear out,and now there's more bloody discharge everytime I pee!My nerves are gone!!!!!!!
Just getting the last bits and pieces into my bag and gonna try chill once shays gone to bed.
I'm getting bad back pain,hope that doesn't mean she's wrong way round!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: another grad baby on the way :happydance: keep me posted hon :dance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I haven't caught up with any post's....

Vbaby good luck! how exciting!

Nothing new to report here Jake is giving me some grief with some horrible movements in my pelvis but otherwise all is well.

Went into Reading the other day and I found these!



They are for 3months +....DH is always in his high visabiliy vest's so I thought it would be really cute to put Jake in one too!

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Aw vbaby I popped on at the right time. Good luck Hun!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Well girls,had another bit of a clearout just then,and am getting contractions!
Not timing them yet as I know they're nowhere near strong enough,it still only early labour.
Calling my mam now to make her way up as it'll take an hr and a half.Better she drive up now and already be here so me and dh can just head if and when we need to.Probably in middle of night,though you never know,I know how quickly things can go once they kick in!
Will update again before bedtime!

p.s. dh is shitting the load!!lol!He was in a tracksuit,and now he's dressed and all,and he's chastising me for not timing my contractions,bless him!Sent him off to play x box so I can watch tv in peace!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Vbaby how exciting so pleased for you! Please please keep us updated!

Gilz, :hugs: hun, you'll get through it, everything with babys is phases whether its good or bad! I found it helpful to keep saying its just a phase which will change! But also the otherwa round when they've been doing something right for a while and then it changes! 

AFM Ive actually done some baby clothes washing so might be able to start on my hospital bag this week, kinda dont want to, thats like admitting I'm having a baby!


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon thats so cute your DH is all in a tizz. You'd think by his third baby he'd be as relaxed as you seem to be. This time tomorrow you'll have your little girl :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

lol vbaby yay looks like the girls are going for better timing than the lads ( hint hint abby) tell him to not be such a big wimp and worry abot 13 years time with 3 teenagers in the house that will be damn scary.

glad your mums enroute and hope you have to leave as soon as she arrives and get your mayday baby


----------



## molly85

awww gilz, could you maybe put himin his room with the door open and yours open and see what he does. unless you have a plug in and the window shut I can't see what it would be that would make him make a weird noise.


----------



## vbaby3

Contractions getting stronger,but still 15mins apart!
Yeh its cute watching dh!I'm sitting watching tv,eating toast and chilling,he's on his 3rd cup of coffee in an hr lol!!
Hopefully once my mam gets here we won't be too far from heading off. I don't have an i phone thingy,so gilz and madly I have your numbers,I'll txt you both in the morning with an update,or hopefully a birth announcement!
Will update again tonite if I can.x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw vbaby! how exciting good luck hun! will be thinking of you! xkx


----------



## pinkclaire

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: its about time we had another baby :haha:


----------



## molly85

vbaby i will be up all night so i'll message you my number. I have no further plans to go out unlike on indigos birthday


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No problem vbaby I probably wont sleep much tonight :dohh:

15mins apart now wow thats gone quick I have been 15-20mins apart since Friday afternoon now :shock:


----------



## vbaby3

Grand molly,will txt you at stupid o'clock if I have news!
Getting stronger now,shit,forgot how sore they are and I know this is only the tip of the iceberg!
Signing off now ladies,my mam will be here soon,so gonna have a quick cuppa with her then get a shower.Then see how I'm fixed.Might have a lie down.
xxx


----------



## mamadonna

good luck vbaby i will be logging on b4 i go to work in the morning:happydance:


----------



## molly85

wahhhhhhh good luck vbaby. best find my phone. come on little May (baby)


----------



## vbaby3

Aw hope something starts for you too madly,Once I get my show thats me in labour.I'm very lucky not to get false starts and very slow labour.Maybe its because I don't get braxton hicks,so I know thats it once I start contracting.x
Sending you and madcat some of my contraction vibes!!!
talk soon girls.x


----------



## molly85

eeek.

Oh madcat what have you beentold about induction what to take and timing etc???? i haven't asked yet i will next week when we hava plan but want to be ready


----------



## molly85

I have only just been sent this it's teh picture of my feet from last sunday . thankfully they no longer look like this took most of teh week to get them right down to slightly puffy.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228215_207528799278899_100000653422458_617229_6735720_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh molly that looks uncomfy!

I can't believe vbaby has gone into labour while I've been busy all night! Plead someone text my best wishes and good luck to vbaby!


----------



## molly85

i will try and remember when she texts later. she ddnt text to confirm numbers. what you been doing?

damn i am still in confussion over this bag thing i have a list now to go lay it all on the bed but am worried i'll take to much but i would seriously lay into matt if he couldn't find what i wanted and he doesn't want to leave once i am established


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Can't wait for an update!

Jesus my back is really hurting tonight! :nope:

And now Jake has decided to do some really horrible movements in my pelvis and it's so uncomfortable....it actually makes me say 'shit!'

How am I going to handle another 8 weeks of this??

:nope:


----------



## molly85

text message sent just before midnight that vbaby was enroute to hospital in search of drugs lol. it only arrived a few minutes ago, she is technically closer than gilz but took an hour to arrive grrrrr. she may not update til the morning but will update if I get anything before that then over to you other girls so if some one could text her when they get up and on here if i haven't updated to take over the messaging service lol


----------



## molly85

seems my phones not taking an hour to get messages its just stil on GMT

Message from Vbaby she is chilling with gas and air, she is coping ok as she hasn't started shouting and swearing yet. She thinksit will be another few hours yet, I have update on dilation yet lol.

I shall check my phone again at 7 am when i will be rudely awoken by matt coming in.

Hops i have a baby update then


----------



## PeanutBean

Exciting! Madly just texted to say they're coming thick and fast. Good luck madly and vbaby!!

Molly why don't you share your list and we can help with it?

My girl woke at 5 and is still feeding now after screaming at my boob for ages. Damn babies!

Molly last night I was uploading pics to fb.


----------



## gilz82

Just to update Madly is also away in to have Charlie!!!

Contractions are 2-3 minutes apart so they were heading to her MILs to dro Oliver off and going to the hospital. Wow we might get two grad babies in one day :wohoo:


----------



## pinkclaire

I knew we would! Wahoo two babies nearly here can't wait to hear more! They just wanted to be May day babies! Xx


----------



## molly85

righto i had vbaby then madly so over to you girls. Gilz i think you have vababys number. if i wake and have an update not on here i'll update asap. was a little comcerned it might be very catching whei wentto the loo and my waters would go lol.

pe;vis is aright old state this morning but bed is so comfy back to it.

Oh and the feet did sting a wee bit andthe right hand one hurt wen touched lol.

sleep for another few hours now.goodluck girls


----------



## gilz82

Congratulations Vbaby on the birth of little Teagan :dance:


----------



## madcatwoman

congratulations vbaby:thumbup:

and madly to follow suit!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww congratulations Vbaby! Anymore details girls? Xxx


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Claire, Teagan was born at 6:20am weighing 9lb 1oz and she was sunny side up so Vbaby had a really hard time of it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw bless her!!!! Congratulations vbaby!!!!!!! What a beautiful name as well!

Wow madly in labour too! It really is all kicking off now! wow i am so jealous i am not even at v day yet lol lol lol good luck madly! 

Happy Birthday Teagan! xkx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww bless her! Do you mean back to back or breech? Sorry couldn't work out what you meant :dohh: send her my love and Teagan as well xx


----------



## loopylollipop

morning all.. whoop whoop!! What a lovely surprise this morning :yipee::yipee:

Pink I reckon she meant back to back.

Congratulations to Vbaby and family on the arrival of baby Teagan :happydance::hugs:

How wonderful!

And good luck Madly, hopefully your LOs will share the same birthday.

Woke up this morning Madcat thinking of you, imagining how you must feel hun. You are going to meet Baby B very very soon :flower:

Babies, babies everywhere:winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Happy birthday Teagan!!! x

Madly good luck I'm so excited for you!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations vbaby!!!!! :happydance:

Text from madly 2 or 3 hours ago saying 5cm. Hope she's had and all is well!


----------



## gilz82

pinkclaire said:


> Aww bless her! Do you mean back to back or breech? Sorry couldn't work out what you meant :dohh: send her my love and Teagan as well xx

I think she meant back to back, I literally just copied it from the text Vbaby sent me :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahhhh come on Charlie!!!

Gilz how did last night go?

Madcat you doing anything nice today for your last day? X


----------



## gilz82

Claire last night wasn't good to be honest. Tried what my OH suggested and slept downstairs to see if that made any difference. As usual Noah went down fine at half 8, woke up at half 11, fed him put him back down about 12. By half 12 the grunting thrashing started again. Decided since it was clear it's nothing to do with our rooM we'd go upstairs to bed. 

Went back upstairs, Noah woke up at 3am fed him, winded him put him back down and again thrashing and grunting etc. I gave up at 5am took him into bed with me, lay him on my chest to soothe him to sleep, grunting stopped. Put him on his back in the middle of the bed, grunting started again! So I spent the rest of the night with him on my chest sleeping, me not sleeping terrified incase he suffocated if I went to sleep :dohh:

Then he super vomited his morning feed back up through the bars of his crib all over our bed so that was fun to clean and strip the bed while looking after Noah on my own cos my OH was at the golf. 

I may be ever so slightly craby today I think :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwwwwwwwww! I'm gone for one night and all this goes down!!!!!!!! Congrats vbaby and Happy Birthday to Baby Teagan!!!!! Come on Madly!!!!!! :hugs: Amazing how quick it all happens!


----------



## molly85

cheeky little blighter wants to sleep on mummy, and I thought he was meant to be at the golf to?????

well I got up ladies bed was lovely and comfy between labour excitement and pelvis being the most use skeletal construction in my body I wasn't sleep and I couldn't even enjoy tossing and turning so now tucked up on the sofa. I refuse to shower as I wa meant to have a lie in.

I think vbaby meant back to back and was Teagan teh name her hubby picked? cannot waitto see pics.

Hope Charlie is a Charlie not a Charlotte even though he has been checked several times my massive fears is that. COme on little man get a wiggle on and give mummy a nice birth


----------



## pinkclaire

gilz82 said:


> Claire last night wasn't good to be honest. Tried what my OH suggested and slept downstairs to see if that made any difference. As usual Noah went down fine at half 8, woke up at half 11, fed him put him back down about 12. By half 12 the grunting thrashing started again. Decided since it was clear it's nothing to do with our rooM we'd go upstairs to bed.
> 
> Went back upstairs, Noah woke up at 3am fed him, winded him put him back down and again thrashing and grunting etc. I gave up at 5am took him into bed with me, lay him on my chest to soothe him to sleep, grunting stopped. Put him on his back in the middle of the bed, grunting started again! So I spent the rest of the night with him on my chest sleeping, me not sleeping terrified incase he suffocated if I went to sleep :dohh:
> 
> Then he super vomited his morning feed back up through the bars of his crib all over our bed so that was fun to clean and strip the bed while looking after Noah on my own cos my OH was at the golf.
> 
> I may be ever so slightly craby today I think :blush:

Oh hun I so know how you feel I really do, :hugs: When he was in NICU did they lie him on his front? Many babies hate being on their backs, but I know I perservered with it because I was scared. James loved sleeping on my chest I used to do it quite a lot but would be scared as well. Sometimes you just have to do what you can to get everyone to sleep. Have you tried lying him on his side? It really does sound like he might be colicky tbh xx


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Wahhhh come on Charlie!!!
> 
> Gilz how did last night go?
> 
> Madcat you doing anything nice today for your last day? X

Poor DH, he asked me what id like to do today, and i said, "what id like to do is a day trip out somewhere", but what i can manage to do is just watch you do the gardening!".

so we went to tesco this morning and got some snacks and magazines, parked in the mother abd baby space and said sod it! lol
He's been planting out all the flowers i grew from seeds today in the garden because i cant bend to do it, just chatting really!.


----------



## molly85

aww madcat i haven't done any seeds this year i have one basket and am awaiting tomatos from my dad. need my marigolds to


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Any update on Mrs. Madly? :)


----------



## molly85

i'v had nothing


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Madcat sounds nice, chilling in the garden together :thumbup:

I really hope Madly and Charlie are ok xx


----------



## molly85

does everyones other halves know how to contact us if some goes very wrong? I would hate not to know, the worry would be terrible.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Molly don't think about things going wrong! Madly is probably just busy getting sorted and hasn't had chance to get in touch. It can be hectic in the hospital after the birth, always something going on.

Gilz, side sleeping is good. Byron literally never slept on his back for months but would sleep on his side and it also really helps with tummy pains together with back patting and rubbing. I truly think he just wants to be close with his mum. Relax and go with it, it won't last forever, before you know it you'll be fighting for cuddles!


----------



## molly85

damn i wasn't wishing bad stuff on anyone but i always have a just in case scenario. 

I am also a bug worrier lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

No of course but it's been ages so I feel a bit afraid for her too but am trying to stay thinking positive. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i was thinking more of us who are having intervention, like induction ( i have been having a word with my lady area trying to encourage it to be good. I can guarantee if we make it to :sex: matt will be bringing me tha laptop and dinner in bed I won't be able to move lol) if they do need to interve I damn well hope not coz I don't think I could face a longer stay in hospital


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think the kinda nice thing about having an induction or planned c-section is you know exactly when it will happen pretty much. Doesn't mean that I like it any more. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

What's Madcat up to today? I hope she's living it up this afternoon.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay for continual kicks to the ribs! Thanks Baby Alex :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

In case anyone didn't get this from madly:
Hi ladies well am now fully dilated omg what a slog seems charlie is way too comfy! I have epidural in situ long story but am feeling really well and in good spirits :) charlies head is a tad high so monitoring for an hr in the hope he drops lots of pressure so its all good he will def be born today lol! A few issues surrounding due to olivers birth precautions mainly and also a few issues with one thing or another with this labour but other than it been drawn out seems to be going well! Am proud of myself and my mam is here too my 2nd birthing partner so happy! Fxed the next contact will be charlies birth announcement x


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks PB I'll update her journal as I know few girls are worried on there as well xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks PB :)


----------



## sequeena

Thanks pb! Yay madly! Come on Charlie we want to see your beautiful face!


----------



## molly85

yay so excited for her. wounder what the "complications" are she sounds good though so no worries there


----------



## madcatwoman

> What's Madcat up to today? I hope she's living it up this afternoon

hiya
not been up to much (cant really:haha:), been out in the garden most being site supervisor to DH, partly tanning(im like a walnut these days). ive just come indoors now and got madlys text bless her.

got my case ready, going to dye my roots tonight and shave where and what i can!:wacko: and hope they get to work on me tomorrow as promised.
I'll contact one of you each evening at the very least with an update, im kinda thinking worse case sinareo of it taking 3 days (as it did with one friend) and will be pleasantly suprised if it takes less as it did with another friend(anything from 5-14 hours).


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat I wouldn't be surprised if you got there and they said your already 1-2cm dialated with the pains you've been having, I'm sure it will be quicker rather than longer. The people I know it took a long time were induced a lot earlier and it tended to be because they couldn't get the contractions going not that they were in labour a long time :hugs:


----------



## molly85

damit cat you have to keep me posted, I am next and we are going the same root so am bricking it


----------



## mamadonna

congrats vbaby :happydance: :happydance:

:wohoo: madly :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

When I was induced one I started on the drip I contracted well and quickly and he was born within a few hours.

It was the getting me started that took the time. The pessaries did nothing, or membrane ruptures so had nothing until I started on drip.

Agree with Pink, bet there is already some changes Madcat and you only need a tickle of something :winkwink:

Love to Madly :kiss: Yeah two babies in one day :happydance::happydance:

And hopefully Baby B tomorrow!!

Enjoy your preening session madcat - I know what you mean about reaching the bits you can :blush:


----------



## molly85

i've been using cream for this purpose you just slap it on with your hands and hope u got it all. usefull to have a well placed mirror


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The bump is certainly inconvienent for grooming purposes :haha:


----------



## molly85

i have under bump flab matt has photod it I can't face posting the damn thing


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to Vbaby!! :happydance:

Come on Madly!! :thumbup:

I am now home from my mum's....Unpacked the suitcase, put a load of washing in, tidied the bedroom and changed the bed.

Now I am knackerd so I think I might have a little nap! :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm debating having a wax as it's that long :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Having a blue evening. :( When I woke my bum was loads less achey but the stitches still hurt too much to sit yet. The headache has been gone two says but the neck pain has really stepped up and is throbbing like a migraine in my neck. :wacko: Got a heat pack on it and taken diclofenac for all the good any of it will do. Been in the garden but no walks yet. Everything still too sore to be upright too long. Wish I could just sit in a sodding garden chair.


----------



## molly85

have you got a recliner one? i sooo want one but get told such things are an uneeded exspence grrrrr. or a lounger huge victorian thick walls do not allow for a warm house in summer good in the winter though


----------



## PeanutBean

Nope and I can't spend much time on my back anyway as it's bad for bum healing and gets really sore.


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks pinkclaire&loopy, i dont want to be too sure of myself, but i have always had a hell of alot of cervical pains in the last few weeks and today, , it feels like i could be dilated a bit, so hopefully thats the case, theres days when they stop me in my tracks!.

Molly, will be sure to update you, do you want to know the good bits, or the bad bits too? lol!!!:haha:

sorry to hear your bits are feeling so bad peanut, its no fun when you can even sit in the chair, my friend had a round thing to sit on after giving birth, like a big doughnut cushion thing!


----------



## molly85

oh like a swimming ring teh garage down teh road sells them for the lido lol
i want every detail lol 
I don't know which bits scaring me possibly the fact it's all dependant on my bits and I can't even spend long on my ball at the moment lol relying on this raspberry leaf


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> oh like a swimming ring teh garage down teh road sells them for the lido lol
> i want every detail lol
> I don't know which bits scaring me possibly the fact it's all dependant on my bits and I can't even spend long on my ball at the moment lol relying on this raspberry leaf

by the sounds of it im just going to be swapping one or two painful parts for others instead, or worse still new pains to add to the existing ones!


----------



## gilz82

That's maybe the case Madcat but you get to have Baby B at the end of labour and any pain from stiches etc will ease. Certainly won't be another nine months of discomfort like pregnancy

We're having a crappy day over here. Noah has vomitted every feed he's had up today. I'm sure it's the iron supplement that's making him sick but it's getting ridiculous now, I held him for over and hour and a half after his afternoon feed and the second I put him in his moses basket he puked the whole load back up. 

Going to phone the drs tomorrow cos he's too small not be getting the nutrients he needs from his feeds. 

Sorry you are feeling crappy today Peanut :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## molly85

i have no dellusions my pelvis will fix with it's freaky gap. If they see how bad i can be in the hospital they will not let me out hope your not as bad madcat or we will still be there long after stiches are healed lol.

awww gilz if he's bring it all back up is it work going with your hunch and leaving teh iron out or is it once a day?


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat with my first I was fine in less than a week. Bit achy but nothing that bad. It is totally different in hindsight when you've got your baby, it does all seem worth it :cloud9: I'm so excited for you, that moment, when you first clap eyes on your child is second to none!

Hope Madlys doing ok. 

PB you've had it really tough you poor thing, think you need to speak to your doctor. If your not able to get to them they have to come to you.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz definately keep on at them. You are his mum you know when something isn't right compared to them. Go with your instincts! Is the formula not fortified with iron? You'd think that would be enough for a tiny baby wouldn't you xx


----------



## gilz82

Apparently iron is a standard prescribed supplement for premature babies. They want us to give it to Noah, along with two other things, until he's a year old corrected age. 

I already spoke to the neonatal unit yesterday and they said try splitting the iron between two feeds rather than just in one feed. We tried that today and it's just making it worse. 

I'm probably being oversensitive/overprotective but that's our job isn't it :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

well i hope my pelvis doesnt take long to fix, but im thinking that at least if everything goes to plan and i give birth natrually i'll be able to sleep on my stomach instead of my sides/hips. This is why i sleep on the couch at the moment, half upright, on neither hip,and tailbone doesnt hurt because the couch is so soft.

Poor noah, best get him checked out i suppose, could you not leave the iron out just for a few days to see if your hunch is right? :wacko:

Well, im just sat here with my hair dye on, im determind not to look like a jeremy kyle reject in that hospital, i know i'll loose my dignity but if the rest of me can look half decent its a start!


----------



## molly85

nah no one wnats a pukey baby whatever the situation.

and they will only wnat him back in if his growths slows because of it.


----------



## gilz82

They really stressed how important it was we remembered to give him it everyday, so without speaking to the dr I'd be slightly scared to leave it out. 

I really need to do something with my roots they are sooo bad. Not actually sure what I'd do, but something needs to be done :wacko:


----------



## molly85

hmmm will your usual dye make it darker again or the usual colour lol?


----------



## pinkclaire

Speak to your HV/doctor first Gilz. Maybe he has got reflux? It would add up with a lot of his symptoms?

I'm going to try and make a hair appointment this week!


----------



## mamadonna

just wanted to wish u the best of luck for tomorrow madcat


----------



## gilz82

Molly thing is I don't want to dye it again. I hate it as dark as it is but my light roots look horrendous. Total catch 22 :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

mamadonna, thanks for your kind wishes:thumbup:

Gilz, id get the hairdresser to put your hair back to its normal colour. if thats too dear buy a lighter colour, but do strand test 1st just to make sure its going to turn out ok!

Right,im going to dry mine now, then watch tv, probably post on here before bed, and if im up at the crack of dawn(as usual)then maybe one more time in the morning.


----------



## molly85

hideous thought wait til you get your period so your system is cleared of pregnancy hormones then get the hir dresser to fix it to your natural colour


----------



## gilz82

Definitely think fixing it will involve a trip to the hairdressers. That's not a bad thing I suppose, it'll be a little treat for me.


----------



## molly85

yup. i was meant to go the other week and can;tface trying now as i have the college kids doit. i need my eye brows doing to


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks ladies but really there's nothing a doctor can do for me. I asked about cushions at the hospital but they have none. :shrug: We could possibly hire a valley cushion from nct from tomorrow but that would involve DH driving miles to get it and I don't know what cost plus I'm optimistic I'll be able to sit for short periods tomorrow.

This neck thing has been nuts. :wacko: I've nearly been in tears from it this evening; took diclofenac and used a heat pack to no avail then just a short time ago it suddenly felt a bit better! So I'm more cheerful again now. :haha: I walked across the road to post our votes then sorted out all the clean washing. Indigo's just at the end of a huge feed with good latch. I am sure my weird pelvis will improve once I get off my sides a bit and possibly best of all my last remaining (and biggest) pile has about halved in size today! :happydance: :rofl:

I've decided that tomorrow I am going to have a short dog walk at the field across the road. The day after I'm going to go to the canal which means no hills. Maybe the day after that I'll be able to get to the river (big hill) or sit in the car to go somewhere. I have simply had enough of being incapacitated. I don't know why I have to be such a rubbish healer! My body does not like change one bit!

Thanks for your patience over my moaning. :hugs:

Hugest good luck and best wishes for tomorrow Madcat. The end is nigh!

Oh madly's just texted to say the baby is here!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 may 2nders


----------



## molly85

Damn I got the text to shall we leave it to her to give details?


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: for madly and charlie


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo! Congratulations Madly!!! Oh please please please tell us


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Congratulations Madly!! :happydance:

Welcome to the world baby Charlie!

:kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats madly xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Aw madly congratulations!!!! Hello baby Charlie! :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

congratulations madly hun:baby::thumbup:

Night night all (im bricking it!:dohh:):wacko:


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> congratulations madly hun:baby::thumbup:
> 
> Night night all (im bricking it!:dohh:):wacko:

You're going to be fine Hun xx I can't wait to see pics of baby b!


----------



## molly85

night madcat if you sleep you will be bricking a baby tomorrow!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: madcat xxoo you'll be fine


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good luck Madcat, You will be fine!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning&Thanks all.
DH is up at the crack of dawn, he didnt sleep well, i went to the couch in the end and slept till6am lol. He says he's gona have a nervous poo soon!. (hope i do!).

Just a quick post anyway,

xx:flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good luck today matcat xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw well done madly cant wait to catch up on all the details later!!!

good luck again matcat, hope it all goes ok for you and will be thinking of you!

right off to work ladies booo, my mantra for each day is may15 last day may 15 last day may 15 last day lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

morning all, and nope your not getting another double header today. 

Matts just called from the M3 after witnessing an accident so I am sat up waiting for him. poor dogs missing her walk so I will have to do that later but she will get over it shes just concerned he's not back.

Madcat i'll txt but all will be ok, you are going to tell me a lovely story of how a stalk flys in the window and drops a baby into your arms, no screaming, no stitches, no pain.

How is everyoine else this morning?


----------



## mamadonna

good luck madcat


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Matcat!!

Nomore that's not long at all you can do it!

Probably best Molly has some disturbance to her routine, because it will be soon! Lol. Hope Matt didn't see anything too nasty xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Just wanted to say good luck Madcat. At least you are going in with a great tan, newly done hair and attempted hair removal :thumbup:

Gilz read your post about little Noah. Iron is notorious for causing gastrointestinal upset. I would be tempted to stop it for a day to see how things go. Really more to prove/disprove the point. If he continues to vomit it is likely to be another cause - reflux for example as Pink suggested. I know he may miss out on a day of supplementation, but if he is vomiting all his feeds then he wont be getting much of anything at all, which is completely counterproductive. 

Him not settling downstairs either proves it isnt something upstairs. Did you try raising the head end? Hope you had a better night poor love.

PB - glad there is some improvement in bump and neck :hugs: I remember being desperate to get back to normal after ds birth and my body leaked from every orafice and just wouldnt let me! Hope the gradual return to walks/normality goes well. 

I darednt go out on my own anymore for fear of collapsing. I feel so pathetic.

Molly - meant to say - impressive ankles!! Those were truely big ones! Hope all is ok with matt x

And of course massive congratulations Madly on the birth of Charlie :happydance::happydance:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy, is it your high blood pressure that makes you feel faint? Mines low and I feel awful at the mo and the MW said it's cos my bp is so low?


----------



## molly85

pink up ya fluids.

loopy hope u fel better soon


matts fine i lrthim have a drink


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Loopy, is it your high blood pressure that makes you feel faint? Mines low and I feel awful at the mo and the MW said it's cos my bp is so low?

I dont really know Pink. I am on treatment now for it and when I had it checked on saturday it was slightly high but much better. But it has been really up and down and was sometimes low even before treatment. So it could be the meds are bringing it a bit too low at times but I would rather this than it be too high (which it was the majority of the time).

I am going out to the hairdresser today in Leeds. Can take it at my own pace though so should be ok but am just going in, getting it done, change my bras for ones that fit and come home.

How are you doing?


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Phoned the neonatal unit last night and they said to skip Noah's dose of iron to see if it helped with him being sick. It helped a little bit but he was still sick anyway so that was him up all night again. Phoned the drs this morning, they told me I had to phone the HV. Phoned the HV she said "oh it sounds like reflux and the drs should have seen you straight away because he was a premature baby" Phoned the dr back so now have to go up there and sit and wait. HV reckons he needs to go back on gaviscon so we'll see what happens. 

I hope everyone else is ok this morning :hugs: I wonder if Madcat is at the hospital yet?


----------



## sequeena

Ah madcat I hope you got your nervous poo! :haha: good luck Hun!!!

Gilz it sounds like you're being messed about something awful :( I hate when professionals pass you back and forth between them. Poor Noah, I hope he feels better soon x

Molly how are your ankles today?

Afm seans mum sent down a cute baby outfit with puppy socks :D and my bottom ticker moved up a box :happydance: just waiting on an engineer to come and sort out my Internet and the. Bye bye phone!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy I really need a hair cut I'm going to book one today, do I risk getting it dyed after what you guys have said? Hmm....

Gilz I hope you get it sorted hub :hugs: did you try raising his cot/Moses basket?

Sequeena yay on moving up a box! Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Doctors are rubbish when it comes to feeding advice/milks etc!!

We have become very de-skilled as the HV have essentially taken it over within their remit.

However if it is more related to reflux then it makes sense, and the fact he is a premmie too it is better to be checked over. 

Looking forward to details re baby Charlie. Do we know how much he weighed?? Bearing in mind Olivers size just wondering if they were right thinking he was going to be a big baby.


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Loopy I really need a hair cut I'm going to book one today, do I risk getting it dyed after what you guys have said? Hmm....
> 
> Gilz I hope you get it sorted hub :hugs: did you try raising his cot/Moses basket?
> 
> Sequeena yay on moving up a box! Xx

I have been doing my own hair dyes throughout my pregnancy - well after 12 weeks or so. The only problem is I am doing my red and it barely lasts any time at all but overall not had any other probs.

I did my own once when not pregnant - a mid brown and it went completely black. Tried to like it as am naturally dark but when my DS friend (aged about 10 at the time) said I looked like a witch it was time to get it fixed! Had to have bleached highlights put in to lighten it. Got it done professionally for years thereafter but stopped as it was getting so expensive in addition to my cuts.

My hair is massive!! There is so much of it now I have problems brushing it.

Hope you feel a bit better soon Pink. It isnt nice feeling so flaky. My neighbour collapsed in the supermarket whilst with her 2 yr old due to her low BP when she pregnant.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck Madcat!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope Madly and vbaby are doing well with their new little ones :happydance:

Our turn soooooooooooooooon!


----------



## gilz82

Loopy Charlie was 10lb 4oz I wasn't sure if someone had already posted that so sorry if they had. 

We have tried raising the head of both crib and Moses basket not really helping. Just spent two hours at the drs, saw a gp who hadn't been told why we were there, explained everything and he said "oh we can't prescribe anything for a baby that premature" I asked about Gaviscon and he suddenly remembered that he could do that. So we are back on the gaviscon again. Fingers crossed it helps. Drs parting words were "this is a backwards step isn't it." Yes it is indeed, but maybe not what you should say to an already upset mum who's not slept for a week :haha:

On the hair thing, I dyed mine and up til 22 weeks it was fine, 22 weeks light ash brown appeared to translate to Morticia Adams black. Bloody hormones :grr: as you said about your hair Loopy it's going to take bleaching to fix it which I'd rather not do as I actually like my natural colour that's growing through. Only other option would be to get a crew cut, anyone think I could pull that look off :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

stupid bugger. How can stopping a baby vomiting be a backward step? Waiting til he loses weight and starts dropping off his centiles would be a backward step. Ignore him.

At least you have tried the raising head thing. What have they suggested with the iron supplementation? I wondered if there are other iron supplements to try which may be better tolerated? Thats what would happen in a adult....

Once you go down the highlight route it commits you to alot of time and money keeping up to it. I liked mine but my hair ended up in really bad shape and because its long like yours. It started splitting at the ends and getting so dry and before that had already been really healthy for long hair. Thats why I stopped highlighting and started doing it myself. It is gradually recovering.


----------



## loopylollipop

ps Gilz...would stick to getting iron supplementation advice from the neonatal staff, not your GP!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow big baby! Cant wait to hear more from them both!

Gilz, have you tried him on his side or front? I know with James being on his back made him worse. Could try in a day time nap when your there to check on him?

I found it really hard to know where to go when I was having trouble with James' feeding.


----------



## gilz82

Loopy gp insisted there is nothing else they can prescribe Noah because of his weight and age other than the Sytron iron supplement he's on. HV is due out again tomorrow so I'll ask her if she's aware of any other iron supplements. As for the hair thing I'm the same. It takes loads of money to maintain at hairdresser prices, which I totally grudge, and then you get dry crispy hair. 

Claire being on his tummy definitely helps but how can we do that at night without putting him at risk of SIDS? Are those pad monitors that go with baby monitors any good?


----------



## pinkclaire

Its a hard one. I basically didnt get any sleep from worry, but had to balance it out. I always put him down on his back if I was sleeping but as soon as he could roll which was 8 weeks he put himself onto his side and has always slept like that or his front. We coslept so he used to sleep on his side in the crook of my arm and I eventually used to dose off. Its one of those, use your own judgement as a mummy and come to the right decision for you. Sorry thats not really helpful is it!


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with pink. And remember Gilz there is no known cause of SIDS. It's not caused by babies sleeping on their tummies, it's just that SIDS babies are more likely to have been asleep on their tums than non SIDS babies. It might be that whatever the cause is being on tum contributes but without that cause it makes no difference iyswim. You have to do what you have to do for your and your baby's wellbeing. Even newborns have sufficient sense and head control to move if they can't breathe. Make sure there is nothing smothering nearby and Noah will no doubt be just fine on his tum. :hugs:

Well I went for a dogwalk today. Had to lie down after and did a lot of pelvic clenching while out and about but I survived! :lol: DH has gone out with Byron. I'm on the settee with a sleeping girl finally watching ps I love you.


----------



## PeanutBean

Been chatting to madly and she says I can update so:
Charlie William was born at 7.12pm weighing a chunky 10lb 4oz :) Mummy and baby both well! Mummy ended up in theatre and Charlie was born by forceps due to Charlie not been able to descend properly cause the cord was wrapped twice around his neck :( Mummy pushed for 90mins helping all she could! Expecting an over night stay and so very happy my boy is a beauty x x

She's still in, Charlie isn't feeding 100% because he's a bit snotty but madly is happy and not rushing to be home.


----------



## molly85

oh no peanut i'd have left the dvd another week

I have had contact from cat shes cramoing and is on paracetamol so hoping pessarie alone is working she was 1-2cm on arrival.

ankles are now normal again and i have gone from 95kg the other day to 93kg i was holding that much fluis while it was so hot!

matt was back fine he saw nothing gross but did spend 45 minutes telling me yawn. I have had trouble sleeping since as i did over an hour on the ball last night.

Gilzs sounds like your hair needs stripping then dying your natural colour, so it doesn't cost a fortune try your local college. hehe i know hair stuff i have never been girly enough i just pick it up in the salon.

can't wait for theother 2 to be freed so we get to see and hear about these little ones. some on tell me being next isn't a scary place to be


----------



## tas1

Hey
Hope your all well! 

Madcat told me to watch out for any updates just wondering if there is any? xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm glad Madly and Charlie are doing well! :hugs: to them both!

PB, do we get to see pics yet? :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Taz only the one above your post!

Wahoo I was right about her already being a bit dialated! Hopefully something will happen soon for her!

PB thanks for the update from madly xxx


----------



## molly85

i told her she didn't need to txt back after the business with her mil though am sure she will at some point


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Molly, my midwife was saying that a lot of women are getting swollen ankles and feet because of the heat. She said just to stay hydrated :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Eh Molly? What business with her mil?


----------



## molly85

oh with her throwing a strop at cat, for not telling her about the induction. Didn't want to badger her and invade her space


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh right got you now!

How did you get on with your packing? I've finally sorted out a couple of outfits for the baby that's about it lol. Will continue on thurs when James is next at nursery!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks for the Madcat update. Glad she's getting going.

Ozzie I have pics on fb but didn't get time to add them here at the time and can't do it on my phone, which I'm always on! I promise I'll get round to it at some point!

Don't worry Molly, I've seen the film before and am not at all tearful today so it's fine.

Wondering if the mw is ever going to come...


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh the actor playing the dead Irish husband is sexy!


----------



## tas1

Glad cat is ok and she was already dilated! Hoping things happen fast for her! Thanks for the update x


----------



## molly85

Peanut I can transfer them over if you want copy and paste seems to work ever so well, saves you sitting at a computer.

claire i think i have most stuff, in the huge bag it can sit in the car. I have a seperate labour bag shoved in the top with labour t-shirt bikini if i can use pool (or in replacement of a bra), trackie bottoms. wash kit outfit and nappy for abby, a sponge post labour pj's and not sure what else. therest of the bag has teh changer in it and my towels and clothes. oh and the 101 pads lol. i MIGHT STICK THE SMALLER HOLDAL IN so i can transfer stuff around and not have th huge one on the ward plus I am taking teh laptop. 

damn back pain right down the bottom should get his highnesses food sorted out as he is staying in bed til now shoot must dash i'll be back later.


----------



## molly85

oh dear peanuts getting her drive back ahhhhhh


----------



## gilz82

Claire and Peanut thanks for the advice :hugs: sorry to keep having the same conversations over and over, I just thought we'd have made a little progress now that he's been home a week. 

Peanut do you mean Gerard Butler? I think he's delicious but his accent in PS I love you made me want to shoot him. It was soooo bad :grr: I actually really like the guy she meets when she goes to Ireland, he was Denny in Greys Anatomy.


----------



## sequeena

Yay for madcat! Maybe baby b will be born by the end of the day?


----------



## PeanutBean

If that's what he's called! Not so keen on his Nate in Ireland. Love the American idea of the cheeky Irish lad! Lol

And lol Molly! It's gonna be a while before I've any drive and probably even longer til it can be satisfied!

Still no sodding mw. Should be discharged today if she ever turns up.

That's the end of my films. God I'm bored.


----------



## gilz82

I was just thinking the same thing Peanut regarding boredom. My OH is back to work tomorrow, there are only so many times I can walk the dog and feed Noah in one day!! After that I'm pretty much at a loss, day time tv is pants and I don't have much of a DVD collection to keep me entertained.


----------



## molly85

i have a love film trial subscription and sky + lol


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Thank you so much for all the lovely messsages and congrats!
I just got home this aftnoon,completely wrecked.My gorge wee daughter is snoozing away here in her moses basket.

Her name is teagan,molly it was originally 1 of my names,dh picked as his fave from my shortlist.We had both swayed different ways over the choice in the last couple wks and teagan ended up being both our faves in the last few days,but of course I wanted to see her 1st,and it suits her down to the ground,so teagan she is!

Well I'll cut the long story short!
Bloody show at 7pm on sun evening,very irregular cramping started about 8pm.Called my mam to come up as they were getting closer,but I knew they were nowhere near strong enough,but knew it'd be happening at some stage during the night. 
Got a shower and went to bed at 11ish,coming every 10/15 mins but again not strong enough.
Decided at about 1.30am that I would prob like some drugs,so we headed to hospital.
At 2am I was only 2cm's which I was expecting,but I was full effaced and millions of bloody show so was admitted to l&d at about 3am and got my gas and air.
Handled things fine for an hr or so,then they started coming thick and fast and labour really established itself,it ended up quick and painful like orans birth.
From that point its a bit of a blur I suppose,established labour was 2hrs 10mins,pushing 20 mins.
lots of swearing/moaning/screaming.F**k me I really had forgotten how intense and sore it was!
I knew it felt different when it came to the pushing,begged for a section/suction anything to get it out!
Can't even describe the sensation but so much more full on than pushing with oran,I was actually afraid to push,and then I think we had half a head out but other half still in and I had to wait for nxt contraction to push the rest out,talk about ring of fire.I kept telling the mw to just kill me now!Hysterical was not the word!
Turns out baby was back to back,plus 9lb 1oz,so by all accounts I did a good job pushing her out without assistance.
Head and body came all at once,she was telling me to stop pushing but I couldn't it was so intense!
got the injection and passed the placenta in 6mins,had 2nd degree tear so got stitched up,and thank god it was over,the relief was immense,and I am never doing that again I'll tell you!
I used gas and air for the 1st hr or so,then it was making no difference so just tried to breathe through them.It went so fast it was too late for any other pain relief.
Amazing how different all 3 labours were,I had 1 epidural labour,1 pethidine labour and 1 gas and air labour.I think my fave would have to be the epidural 1!!
Will post up some pics tom,I've had less than 2 hrs sleep in last 2 days,so hope this post makes sense!x


----------



## vbaby3

Hope all is going well for madcat and baby b is here today or early tomorrow,keep us updated ladies!x


----------



## molly85

well done hun!!!!!!

the size of these well cooked babies is making me cringe lol 
new ticker time!


----------



## gilz82

Wow Vbaby you did an amazing job bringing your little girl into the world. You must be really happy to be back at home now :thumbup: try to get as much rest as you can. 

Molly I've got sky + too, a don't have hundreds off stuff recorded on it though. I tend to record stuff while my OH is away and then we watch it when he comes home.


----------



## molly85

stuff OH if there is something good on record it. matt has SVU and poroit recorded the SVU was originally mine. the new anytime thing looks good but god knows how much it costs and i will watch any old junk i have adapted


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We just cancelled a bunch of extras on Sky, like the movies and the HD. It was just costing way too much!


----------



## molly85

oh yeah i booted the HD ages ago, you still get stuff like BBC free sometimes we only have sports which matt watches most weeks regularly. we only have 2 packages i think. it's teh internet and phone that add on


----------



## luv his face

Hello ladies.. New grad over here.. Took me ages to find the thread!


----------



## luv his face

Oh yes and Congrats to all the new moms and moms to be! I was going to read all 1500 pages but I figured I'd probably be late to work if I did!


----------



## molly85

oh dear, theres a lot poo out there. COngratz and welcome as you can see wehave made space


----------



## sequeena

Welcome home vbaby and Teagan!

Thomas has turned. I just got some awesome kicks a few inches above my belly button. That's the highest I've felt him so far. Yay!


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Luv his face :dance:

Update from Madcat, she's currently 3cm waiting to have further monitoring to see if she has to have another pessary.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, I've just had like 6 stabbing pains around my belly and down the middle. They lasted about ten seconds each and were pretty equally spaced and painful enough to make me cry. Should I call the midwife just to see for peace of mind?


----------



## molly85

you can do ozzie, prob just tummy muscles being attacked


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's gone away now sort of. Just tightening now. Scared me something silly though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww vbaby good to see you both home and congratulations again!

Gilz is there some mother and baby groups near you? They kept me sane with James!

congrats on your BFP Victoria!!

OOh gerard Butler he is yummy, have you seen 300? Its like a porno for women lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh wow! these babies are BIG!!! 

Congratulations ladies! What fantastic news! Making me really thankful that i am having a sizing scan at 34 weeks lol lol lol! 

So proud of you both ladies for getting them out!

Oh matcat fantastic job so far! thinking of you hun!


----------



## molly85

send her my love gilzs, she can text just thought i'd give her space lol


----------



## sequeena

Oh and welcome over luv his face so glad there's another grad! Xx

Do you girls think madcat could have baby tonight or will it be more likely to be tomorrow?


----------



## gilz82

I think Madcat is thinking more likely tomorrow but you never know. Things could go quickly if they were to start her on the drip. 

Molly I'll let her know :hugs:

Claire theres nothing locally where I stay but I've booked a five week baby massage course which starts at the beginning of June and once we've both had our six week check I'm going to start going to the baby swimming. Hopefully that'll help me keep sane :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

gilz if you're onto madcat again give her my love too and best wishes!
heading to my pit soon,so wrecked.Leaving dh in charge of teagan tonite!

hopefully there'll be a wonderful birth announcement when I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: vbaby!!!! Congrats!!!!! 

I hope there's another announcement tomorrow morning too!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Im off to bed now, just wanted to pop on and say I passed on the messages to Madcat :thumbup:

So far the gaviscon has made now difference to Noah, last two feeds still got projectile vomitted at me. Really looking forward to feeding him twice during the night :nope: Hopefully things will be better tomorrow, if not at least the HV is out tomorrow so I'll be able to talk things through with her. 

Vbaby enjoy your rest if you manage to get some, I think I need to learn to be a heavier sleeper I was still wide awake last night even though my OH looked after Noah all night.


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome luv his face! Let me know your edd and I'll add you to the front. Need to add Teagan and Charlie too. :happydance:

Ozzie Ibalso think probably tummy muscles getting attacked but keep an due on it and call mw if worried.

Welcome home vbaby and Teagan!!!!!

Gilz you'll feel loads better if you can get out and meet some other new mums.

Did I miss anything?

Well I just sat for a feed! :smug: Need my weight on all my thighs and my buttocks jammed together to take the brunt of it but nonetheless I sat to feed! This is the beginning of the rest of my life! :lol:

Bloody mw didn't show and using my brain for a brief moment I realised I am 10 days tomorrow not today so she was just wrong when she said Tue! :dohh: Hope she comes promptly tomorrow so I can still go for a dogwalk.

Also, this neck pain would appear to be a trapped nerve. It's nuts, my whole arm moves with the throbbing. :wacko: Diclofenac is helping but seems to take about 4 hours to do anything. Hopefully now I'm sitting I can release the pressure on that shoulder. Going to ask DH to massage too.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks PB. They've subsided now. I was really scared! I didn't know what was happening or why it hurt so bad :-( Poor DH! He didn't know what to do. Just kinda came over and let me squeeze his finger while they were happening.


----------



## molly85

yay for sitting

hope your hubby has a fun night vbaby with those scary swollen girly bits.

my da and technology is a nightmare his sat nav and bike helmet don't talk to each other I figured they need a phone to connect the 2 and hes all but why should they and he can't operate a computer I could do my nut. I eventually just said nope I can't do this very firmly lol
I have just had a well earned cornetto but really want a cookie which I don't have


----------



## sequeena

Oh peanut I just realised can you change my due date to august 4th? xx


----------



## molly85

got to love it I now have a new sort of pain in my lower back and bum grrrrrr.


----------



## sequeena

Fucking first tri and selfish women who want early scans so are willing to lie Grr! Makes ms so mad I had to wait 2 days for a scan when y waters went because I was told if I was miscarrying there was nothing they could do and then these women can get them whenever they bloody like!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:grr: Lying about bleeding and concerns over miscarriage is just wrong to get a scan!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

it is extremely wrong:nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

ETA: didn't mean that if you have had previous miscarriages it's wrong to get a scan :flower: I hope that didn't come out wrong :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> ETA: didn't mean that if you have had previous miscarriages it's wrong to get a scan :flower: I hope that didn't come out wrong :hugs:

Not at all, the op had a loss so I understand too as I've had a loss but you can't just expect a scan if you are currently having no bleeding/cramping etc. 

I think I should not open those sorts of threads at all!


----------



## molly85

gah and i paid for mine, our health plan did refund and i don't know if i'd have one next time it made me vomit damn internals are not nice


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> gah and i paid for mine, our health plan did refund and i don't know if i'd have one next time it made me vomit damn internals are not nice

I was going to go private too for peace of mind but couldn't face it. And yes internals suck!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Ozzieshunni said:


> ETA: didn't mean that if you have had previous miscarriages it's wrong to get a scan :flower: I hope that didn't come out wrong :hugs:

no it didnt come out wrong at all i new what u meant :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Phew :hugs: Sometimes, I type something and it doesn't come out like I want it too :blush:


----------



## molly85

right girls Madcat update

Waters have gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She sent her hubby home so is waiting to be inspected again.


----------



## sequeena

Yaaaaaay madcat!!! Send her my love xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: madcat.....hopefully not long now


----------



## mamadonna

Ozzieshunni said:


> Phew :hugs: Sometimes, I type something and it doesn't come out like I want it too :blush:

lol i kno what you mean its the same with txt messages,it never sounds the way u want it to


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Yeah.

YAY MADCAT!!!! :happydance: That's three grad babies all in the span of a week, I think.


----------



## tas1

She is doing well then,hope baby B makes his appearance soon x


----------



## molly85

keep ticking ozzie matts home tomorrow and if theres no baby by the weekend iwill be permently disabled by trying lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay madcat!

Just went snooping and in the case of the OP I can understand the worry, but not a reason to lie!


----------



## sequeena

Same here Claire xx I dunno we must be wrong because the consensus is it's ok :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay Madcat!

Well I have today walked the dog, done the ironing, washed up, cleaned the kitchen, sorted wasting and sat twice this evening to feed. :happydance:


----------



## molly85

wahooooo life is back peanut.

i think if you are genuinley worried they will see you early if you beg and plead by lieing seems unfair as you really can't do anything that early and sadly babies just aren't meant to be


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo PB massive progress! My fruit bowl is better as well and can sit down and walk again lol. Never been so uncomfortable in my life I can only imagine how bad it will be after birth you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Just a quickie to say welcome home to Vbaby and Teagan :flower:

And sounds like Madcat is cracking on...hoping all goes well and we have another grad baby by morning.:kiss:

And :howdy:to our new grad!! Congratulations and welcome xxx


----------



## sequeena

Peanut where do you get your energy!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: fruit bowl! https://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu153/Paramore_Fan1993/Dancing%20Fruit/fruity.gif


----------



## PeanutBean

It feels great to be back on my feet (and bum). Got to say pink one piece of fruit I really thought was going to stay around forever so I am so pleased to find it so much shrunken now. I actually feel like my nether regions might be something like they were before. Just need to sort this trapped nerve and I'm sorted. :thumbup: Dunno what I did during labour but the arm was weirdly weak when I went into theatre. I reckon doing stuff will help and so will sitting to feed so I'm not scrunched up.

Oh DH's stupid work are expecting him back on Monday instead of Tuesday. :grr: He initiated his pat leave on the Tue but it seems they are taking it from the Mon despite the bank holiday. But that means he is owed May Day as that falls in his smp week so they should add that on the end of his leave. Gits. So he's going to have to fight about it now and I suppose in the end it will be added to his annual leave but how annoying? He was really cross. Felt like he'd be at work tomorrow and I guess just as things are starting to look up. On the plus side he has a week off booked each month Jun-Aug and as he has Fridays off we can do some good day trips while the kids are all still in school.


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: Ozzie! Just add machetes and knives to those fruits and that was my bum!

Sequeena the energy has been building up all week as I lay around fed up and sore and bored! Being not pregnant is just so very good, I always feel like a new person once I get active again.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I love the dancing fruit! I bet you didn't feel like dancing though :rofl:


----------



## molly85

ohhh damn i should have remembered all mat leave start on the monday/sunday damn


----------



## PeanutBean

The leave should start when the baby's born so as she came on Sunday they started it on Monday but that still means he is owed the bank holiday which he already emailed them about before she was born knowing some of the bank holidays would fall in his smp.

Well I'm off to bed with a very small not even peanut of a pile hoping it'll be gone tomorrow. Hoping for news of Madcat when I next check in!


----------



## molly85

i will update if i have any. 
Sleep well


----------



## loopylollipop

looking out for Madcat news!

off to have BP checked again soon.

hope all those with LOs have had a good night :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oooh looking for a matcat update! hoping everything has gone ok and at the very least is all in full swing if not holding a baby!! 

can you believe that 3 almost 4 grad babies are already here! it doesnt seem like 5 minutes ago i was joining the thread. did anyone ever hear from babywearingmum? she kind of fell off the radar after a couple of months?


----------



## pinkclaire

Me to ^^^^

Uhhhh awful night James would not sleep last night, not sure what was up with him but not himself. Finally got about three hours sleep and he's up raring to go! Don't know where kids get their energy from!


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah. No update.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope Madcat is well.

Off to the doctors for our wednesday scan. Here come the nerves again!


----------



## tas1

Still no news? hope madcat is too busy with LO to update!

Peanut-glad your feeling better just don't over do it! This is my second day on my own and it's going good,I can get so much more done when it's just me with the boys!
Still having sleepless nights though I'm sure my eldest was sleeping through by now but they do same you don't get two children the same,I just wanna have abit more sleep lol! 

Can't believe everyone is having or had their babies time has flown by x


----------



## gilz82

Oh I hope Madcat has had Baby B by now :thumbup:

Noah and I had another rotten night, followed by a spectacularly rotten morning. Just waiting on the HV. Will pop back on once she's been in.


----------



## gilz82

UPDATE - Baby Bailey born this morning at 8:25am :dance:

No other news as yet.


----------



## PeanutBean

Your oldest was sleeping through at 2 weeks tas?! :wacko: Byron didn't til 12 weeks! Indigo is a way better sleeper though. Last night I slept 11 til 4, 5 til 8 or thereabouts. I hardly know what to do with all this sleep!

Hope it's going/gone ok with the hv Gilz. Is this the first meeting since she made a tit of herself? I'm waiting for the mw again. Oh boys just back from park.


----------



## mamadonna

congrats to madcat on baby bailey:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Oh hope madcat has baby by now!Hope its going ok for her.
Peanut,so glad your butt is getting better and you're finally feeling well!x
Gilz,sorry you're having a tough time with Noah,big hugs hun.x

I went to bed at 9.30 last night leaving dh downstairs with teagan,Didn't hear a peep from them til 4am,when she was screaming and he didn't seem to be able to settle her,so I went down and sent him to bed!
Apparently she hadn't slept at all since I went to bed.
I gave her a bottle,changed her bum and winded her,and put her down at 5am,I went back to sleep on the couch and staye there til I heard oran up at 7.30,brought him into the kitchen for brekkie,then shay got up.]Teagan slept til 8am,so not a bad 1st night at all!
It was a bit chaotic then,getting shay ready for school,getting everyone fed and dressed etc,will be mental when dh is back to work nxt wk and I have to do it all myself,will definately need to get myself in to great routine asap!

So all in all,I'm feeling well,nice and rested,and I have ponstin for painkillers so haven't been feeling too much pain from my stitches,but am getting terrible afterpains and very sore boobies today.
Will def get some pics up later,gonna go bath teagan now before next feed and get washing out on line and stuff.Dh is keeping oran occupied so its nice and peaceful!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh gilz you posted while I was busy typing!!
YAY MADCAT!CONGRATS!!!
Hope you're ok hun,and not too traumatised.xxxxxx

Gilz,thanks for update,let us know if you hear anymore.xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks for update Gilz, Happy Birthday Baby Bailey and congratulations to Madcat and DH :kiss::hugs::happydance:

Ozzi - hope your appointment goes well and Baby Alexander cooking nicely :hugs: must be a real rollercoaster of emotions for you :flower:

Gilz, sorry for poor night and morning :cry: Is he still vomiting? x

Peanut - glad all your bits are going back to normal:thumbup:

Vbaby - glad Teagan is behaving herself!

Had serious case of the squits in Mothercare. Couldnt get off loo and knew there was someone waiting for me. The other toilet was out of order. After forever came out to find a teeny little old lady sat waiting giving me evils. Felt bad. Would be surprised if she came out alive after my visit :blush:.....

BP acceptable this morning. Dyl still breech and appears very comfortable with his head under my ribs and ass in my pelvis:shrug:

Ooooooooooooo Molly - step up honey you are next in line!!!:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Loopy I know what you mean about having a head under your ribs. I know they say babies can turn up until birth but I was almost positive once Noah turned breech at 15 weeks he was never turning back. As he grew I just felt his head burrow further under my ribs until it was actually quite gross :sick: Also stuff the old lady with the evils, when a pregnant lady needs to the toilet she has to go, end of :thumbup:

Vbaby your first night with Teagan sounds like it was good, enjoy bathing her. Noah still hates getting bathed, not helped by the fact he just screams anytime he's naked :shrug:

Peanut glad you are feeling more like you today hon, it's crazy how quickly the body goes from one state to another. 

Today was the HVs second visit, she was out last Wednesday too. She's actually quite nice even factoring her stupid arse " are you sure the baby is in hospital" comment. 

Basically shes not happy Noah is vomiting all his feed up, she says the Gaviscon should have started to make a difference within a day and it hasn't as of yet. She said he looks shattered, which he is cos all he does is eat, puke and then get too agitated to sleep. Also he's only put on 2.5oz in one week. He gained more than that in the space of two days last week!! If he continues to be sick today I have to take him back to the drs tomorrow so we'll just need to wait and see what happens.


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Matcat on the birth of baby B!

So tired, just trying to get a nap so I'll reply properly when I'm a bit more human!


----------



## molly85

Congratz Madcat!!!!!

Loopy don't looked so pleased with your self with your BP you could still go before me!!!!! No garuntee I will get my induction next week but I can but hope. I know it was never on my plan but neither was being decrepid.

Hugs Gilz really hope he starts to improve

CLaire on't you get comfy either

Has anyone heard from Madly yet? 

Vbaby I must give matt your plan for last night not that he can feed abby without a cup and he thought I had lost it when I told him that.

Ozzie you don't need luck all will be fine as he is moving about

AFM
I was woken from a baby dream(details in journal) to find adelivary from the states of baby stuff. So cute and more hair bands as abby has a few outfits that could be boys these are great. matts gnna have a fit at more stuff but sod him they are different from stuff you can get over here lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay for Madcat!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :baby:

All is well! I don't know why I've come to expect the worst all the time. 65bpm. :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Happy birthday baby Bailey :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I have started a journal because I have started my 9th attempt at quiting smoking and thought I would post the link if anyone would like to follow me....

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-journals/557747-dear-diary-my-journey-become-non-smoker.html


----------



## molly85

haha I have been watching you on face book with this. Good luck hun


----------



## tas1

Congratulations to Madcat!

And peanut yeah he was and is still a good sleeper so I'm total opposite now and hanging out of my bum lol so hard with two as I can't have a nap 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Just been discharged from mw. IndIgo was 7lb2! :shock: She was 6lb6 4 days ago. Also I'm wearing pre-preg shorts. Wow! Was about 3 months after Byron.

:hugs: Gilz. Sorry Noah is struggling. :( I hope the GP can help.

Lol at your one-woman gaseous destruction of the elderly population loopy!

Good luck quitting Sofie.

I'm about to add some pics to my birth announcement.


----------



## vbaby3

My beautiful daughter Teagan
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









019.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9









022.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8









026.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8









027.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vbaby3

A couple more
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









032.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gilz82

Aw she's soooo beautiful Vbaby and how cute do the boys look with her!!


----------



## vbaby3

Did anyone hear from madly?I text her earlier to see if she was ok,haven't heard back from her.


----------



## PeanutBean

What a gorgeous chunkster vbaby! I've not texted madly today. I'll drop her a line too.


----------



## gilz82

I haven't spoken to her since Monday. I think Peanut spoke to her yesterday but Charlie wasn't feeding particularly well.


----------



## vbaby3

PeanutBean said:


> What a gorgeous chunkster vbaby! I've not texted madly today. I'll drop her a line too.

I think she's tiny lol!
But I can imagine beside Indigo she's a giant!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Not for much longer apparently but she still has 2lb on Indigo. Well done you! And Charlie is another lb again. I talk about how women can birth their babies whatever size but it's easy for me to say with 2 babies under 7lb :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

I definately felt it peanut,I think it was the 1st time I really felt 'the ring of fire'!

Just checked out your pics,Indigo is a beauty.She's very like Byron isn't she?


----------



## PeanutBean

She kind of really is like him and yet really isn't. It's weird! She has more hair but otherwise it's very similar, the same shaped ears but smaller, that sort of thing. Byron totally haw my hands complete with our family wonky 4th finger but Indigo seems go have DH's hands (they're more feminine than mine! :lol:) but still with my wonky finger. She has a wide nose that doesn't seem to come from anyone and rather pretty almond eyes that do make her look more girly.

I am full of the joys today. My mum's just left after taking Byron to toddler group so now we are all going on a walk to the canal. It's immeasurably good to be back on my feet and arse again!

How are you feeling vbaby? When does your oh go back to work?


----------



## vbaby3

I'm feeling surprisingly well!Probably because I got a good sleep last night.
I am completely useless without sleep,once I'm rested I think I can cope with anything.
My lady bits feel fine,just a little tender,but I am taking ponston regularly.I have Sore boobs and they're getting hard and uncomfy.
Emotionally so far so good,I'm feeling really happy,not to mention relieved she's here safe and sound!I know it can take a few days for baby blues to arrive though.
Dh is going back nxt monday.He was off anyway on monday when she was born for the bank holiday,and is off tues/wed/thurs paternity leave,and he's taking fri at his own expense,so I'll be flying solo from monday onwards!

Glad you're feeling so well today peanut!

Madly just replied to my txt there,she's attemting to update on here now!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwwww!!!! PB I love the one of her and Byron so so so so cute.

Vbaby! What an adorable little one :) Your boys look very proud :)


----------



## loopylollipop

Lol Molly I take it back, you are right was feeling rather smug someone was before me but at this rate it may be me!!:winkwink:

Ozzi - glad all is well. Like Molly said he has been fine, and is obviously stable and growing so that wont change :hugs:

Peanut - checked out your new pictures, they are so cute. Love the one with Byron, and she is a very pretty little thing :winkwink:

Vbaby - lovely pictures, all these babes are making me super broody now. I want one :hissy: She looks so big! But bearing in mind am comparing to our wee ones Indigo and Noah. When we see Charlie she will prob seem wee too!
They one will your boys is gorgeous, and you look fab! I hope I look like that after giving birth!

Gilz, do you have any follow up appointments with your neonatal consultant? Tbh, I would want to address any feeding, growth concerns with them rather than my GP. (I am going to end up being hunted down and kicked out of the GP club arent I eeeeek:blush:) But they are the specialists in prem babies at the end of the day and feeding issues in a premmie should be taken much more seriously as he just wont have the same reserves as a full-termer. If your appoint (if you have one) is miles away I would ring the consultant secretary and asked to be seen earlier.

And yes the head under the ribs is the most sickening feeling ever. It is getting really difficult to drive now, as he obviously doesnt like being squished and pushes pretty violently on my bladder as stretches pushing his head higher up than I think should be anatomically possible! I feel really sore afterwards. 

Pink , hope you are feeling a bit better and less tired :hugs: I think I would have died if I had a toddler to look after as well as feeling like this. 

Sofie - good luck with the smoking :hugs: How are you feeling these days after your scare?? xx

Madly and Madcats- lots of love hunnies xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I guess my major worry is there is a chance once he is detatched from the placenta, his heart rate could drop. I'm kinda like his mini-life support system right now.


----------



## molly85

and you have well over a months to stay attached ozzie.

I am watching my body change hormones changing my exzema has popped up and skin isdrying out oh the delights. CM is not as junky as it was far more like the EWCM of TTC.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hi Ladies,

Sorry for my poor communication for the last dayish :( but thank you all for your lovely words of support both on bnb and by text ..... its been so hard with Charlie not feeding so well :wacko: I have updated my Journal in short :thumbup: Will attempt something more in depth over next few days am just sooooooooo tired right now sorry :kiss: In the mean time heres few pictures of my not so little chunky monkey :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Charlie.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5









Charlie 2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats Madcat and DH on baby Baileys arrival :happydance: 

Any more details yet Ladies?

vbaby baby Teagan is so much like Charlie :lol: a lovely pair of cute chubby cheeks :cloud9:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwwww! :hugs: Glad things are going better Madly!!!! We missed you xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> I guess my major worry is there is a chance once he is detatched from the placenta, his heart rate could drop. I'm kinda like his mini-life support system right now.

You are always going to worry, any of us would. The whole baby-growing business is fraught with stuff to worry about, without your extra concerns. However the heart block is intrinsically a conduction error within his own heart wiring, so separation from the placenta shouldnt cause a problem in itself, as long as the plumbing is ok (the vessels) in case which he is more dependant on your blood supply.

I guess the thing to focus on is that this is something very treatable/correctable. I have done alot of cardiology and pacemakers at one point almost became the norm, and patients never looked upon themselves as having a problem. Like PB once said, although you will always worry it wont define him and he will just end up your gorgeous little boy who will get on with stuff like nothing ever happened :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: loopy. That means so much to me :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: loopy. That means so much to me :hugs:

anytime hun. Was hoping it wouldnt come across too preachy :wacko::flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Of course not.


----------



## gilz82

Loopy Noah will be seen as an outpatient at the paediatric clinic, but we don't have an appointment for them yet :shrug: Oh and the rib cage and bladder combo is just the gift that keeps on giving isn't it! I miss my bump quite often but I don't miss that!

Madly your little man is so gorgeous, hope he settles into feeding soon. How are you feeling?


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor Ozzie, we're always preaching at you! :lol:

Commented in your journal madly but yay!!

Chatted a bit with Madcat, don't know how much to say but Bailey had a complicated presentation so it was a bit tough but they're both ok.

We had a lovely walk - loving my moby wrap - and DH is making pancakes for tea.

Glad you're feeling so well vbaby!!


----------



## molly85

AM i jinxing everyone? 
I have this horrible feeling everything will go smoothly and I will feel ever so guilty when everyone else has had an issue of sorts grrr


----------



## tas1

Oh no glad everything is ok now for madcat! And all your babies are so cute you have all been so busy since the last time I was on this thread which was months lol! 
Madly don't put too much pressure on yourself if you are feeding yourself but what is comfy for you and not what the midwives say! Apparently breast isn't the best afterall according to studies with all the chemicals on foods nowadays or something,I still did abit but have moved onto formula now! 
Well done everyone on beautiful babies and good luck and happy pregnancies to all whom are still with a bump! Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Tas Madly is already formula feeding as she isnt able to bf.

Gilz you could contact the paediatric secretaries at your hospital to let them know Noah is struggling with his feeds. Otherwise this stuff can take forever to get appointments through. I would def let them know and they will prioritise him and see him earlier. Let the know the HV has expressed her concern and it will also swing it earlier. If you dont get the ball rolling early, you end up struggling through til eleventh hour and you are starting at the beginning when you are already super desperate. Does this make sense????:wacko: You have to be a bit pushy with these things. They may be perfectly happy with things when they see him but at least you are getting support and advice from the right people :kiss:

Glad the walk went well Peanut and the sling is working out. I have got a wrap one, although it is so long I think I could strap all the neighbourhood children to me in one go :haha:


----------



## molly85

aww we just have a normal carrier its mainly for matt as i have such appaling sence of balance i should have more broken bones really


----------



## loopylollipop

And congrats Tas on your LO :flower: too x

Molly - I am starting to panic if I end up with my boy flipping over. Am doing all these things to try and turn him naturally but after all these birth stories and complications had a sudden panic thinking how am I going to cope if he does turn :wacko::shrug:

have kinda got my head around the c-section thing after being so disappointed with the waterbirth etc that it will send my head into a spin if things change suddenly and I have to get my head back in the natural birthing zone ( bearing in mind I will prob be induced due to bp).

anyway overall its no big deal I guess!


----------



## molly85

i'v had a coupke of midwives say teh flipping doesn't work babies lie where they want.

i have to do half an hour of ball later and am not looking forward to it. bloody hurts


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy. I have my consultant obstetrician debrief appointment tomorrow and have a present to drop off at the neonatal unit so I will ask them for the best person to contact in paeds while I'm there. 

I know exactly what you mean about having to push for things. I got so screwed about before my kidney op waiting for a date for literally months. In the end I phoned the patient laison service for my health board and they magically had a date for my op the next day and it was only three weeks away. 

I know you have complications because of your back Loopy but the section really wasn't as bad as I had certainly set myself up to think it would be. It was more scary at the time than I could have imagined but that was because of it being an emergency and the mag sulphate drip making me feel horrible. I think if Noah had arrived as planned by section a fortnight later with my OH there to support me I think I'd have been fine once I'd stopped crying after the epidural. Put it this way, if I were ever to have anymore children they'd be keen to push me towards a section, with all my weird insides complications, and it wouldn't upset me to have another one.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think the main thing with sections is that the first one is ok but if you need a second it can lead to more complications because of the surgical history iyswim. Loopy seriously, if your baby turns you will give birth just fine. Madcat was induced do it's possible the baby wasn't in place right because he wasn't ready; madly's babe was very big again; gilz already had complications; my birth was totally normal til I opted for intervention :dohh: and vbaby had a totally norm birth. It's so easy to notice the worst but most births are totally normal. It's great you've made your peace with section. Whatever happens now you'll do wonderfully I know you will.

I'm so alive with the joys of being myself again. It's funny because you ladies didn't know me pre-pregnancy really and I am just a different person! Spent an hour this evening doing all the washing up, washing, nappies etc again. DH used to spend the whole night doing that. Means we can start watching Twin Peaks again tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and mine is a wrap too and is also long enough to wrap round 40 people! What kind do you have loopy?


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks Gilz and Peanut. I know it will be fine either way. I am more scared of natural birthing at the moment than a section. A second section wouldnt be a problem as he will be my last anyway. However I know if he turns it will be ok too, it will just take a couple of days to get myself back in the birthing zone.

My carrier is a Cybex u.GO. I wanted a wrap, but really I probably thought once wrapped in it I might look like the model :wacko: I have tried it once and ended up bound like a mummy and couldnt get out without aid. Am sure its just practice though!:haha:

Joking aside, I wanted one that provided lots of different positions and where LO could stay upright and supported even when newborn.


----------



## molly85

i think i am going to be a hip mummy if mine still hold me lol


----------



## PeanutBean

While on the walk at the canal this afternoon there were loads of people and so many just stared as if it was my huge grotesquely deformed boobs I had bound up but one women with three near teenage daughters stopped to ask if we had a baby in there and seemed quite charmed. I personally loved that when she asked the baby's name Byron said "my Indigo".

Yesterday whilst coming back the walk across the road at the field DH went on ahead with Byron as he's managed to fall in some poo so I had baby in wrap and dog on lead. The drunk from a few houses down was out and about and asked "is that a baby or a dog?" :wacko: I said both and he looked very puzzled then tried to get a lift off us! Yeah right!


----------



## molly85

lol baby or dog. only bonus to the traditional carriers is u can see their heads. molly frequently got carried so drunk or not, not a completely bonkers question


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave: :flower:

How's everyone morning? I'm sooo tired :cry: night feeds are a million times worse when they involve being covered in sick I think. 

On the upside Noah seems to be bringing up less of his feeds, probably only half of each feed at a time now. Hopefully that means that the gaviscon is starting to work. 

I've got the obstetrician at the hospital today so it'll be mine and Noah's first outing on our own. I'm trying to work out just how early I need to feed Noah to minimise the chance of him being sick in the car.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

We have the funeral today of our friend at 3pm so I need to sort out DH's suit. Where ever it may be!

Had a terrible night last night my face started getting really itchy and I woke up this morning with a swollen face and it is red and blotchy! So I am not happy and it actually hurt's to touch.

Hopefully some E45 cream will make it die down abit and hopefully some consealer will cover it.

Gilz hope the appointment goes well today.

:flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie - oh dear its going to be a sad day for you all :cry: Not much else I can say but big hugs :hugs:

Sorry your face is still bothering you too. Hope the cream helps :kiss:

Gilz - hope the appointment goes well. This forward planning thing is a nightmare, when you are venturing out, trying to minimise potential difficulties and then a bunch of new ones will turn up that you hadnt even thought of!! Just make sure you have a change of clothes!

Hope the consultant is helpful and supportive :hugs:


----------



## molly85

morning all now people are up. i've been around since 7 am very unwillingly.
eviction process started last night but ended up hurting in my back and pelvis but got the goods.
today ive had some right sided pain including an elbow and some very low bhs quickly followed by back achewhich is intermitant. not intermitant enough to worry about or painful enough. 
bowels are a bit achey and pooping ishurting inside i had this as a child. not constipated just painful


----------



## sequeena

My modem arrived today so I finally have internet and am back on the laptop.

And I just crossed over to 3rd tri :happydance:

Got a gash on my nipple, was walking out my bedroom and caught it on the latch (I don't know how I do it). Ouch :cry:


----------



## molly85

omg so painful. have u nippl,e cream or savlon?


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> omg so painful. have u nippl,e cream or savlon?

i've put some savlon on it, hopefully it won't go minging or anything. Can't believe I managed to injure my nipple :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i got spot years ago and its left a lump lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies! Well I'm a little more human today!

Sequeena good to see you back, congrats on third tri!

SK hope today is a nice send off for your friend :hugs:

Gilz, i know what you mean, James puked his up a lot, was on gaviscon as well, he didn't lose weight though as he just fed more to make up for it! Hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## loopylollipop

welcome back Sequeena and congrats on the third tri :happydance:

yikes on nipple injury big OUCH!

I keep banging my bump, think its gotten alot bigger but brain hasnt registered it. I am like you Molly though, very clumsy and am also suprised I havent gotten more broken bones in my lifetime. Hence why I opted not to be a surgeon :haha:

Sofie hope little Jake isnt giving you any more trouble. I keep stressing about movements, he certainly isnt moving as much. Just when I get really worried, he starts up. He gave the cat a massive boot this morning and launched him across my lap. Cat didnt even wake up!

Pink, glad you are back in the land of the living:wacko:

I have finally caved and bought some massive maternity knickers. They are absolutely massive and make Bridget Jones' look like Agent Provocateur. But hey I got laid last night so that will do me until I can fit in to my old pretty ones :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

I too keep banging my bump and I'm at the stage where I keep losing my balance. So annoying :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i keep trying to reach stuff and can't figure out why its to far away lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Loopy! We're uncomfortable enough without wearing skimpy underwear!

I bump my bump all the time, mainly when I'm going through doors! This little girl will probably come out with bruises the amount she gets bumped by me or her brother! 

I forgot to tel you all, I'm having a night away from James tomorrow :cry:

He's very clingy atm and I worry that if I am kept in for any reason it will be to much what with me coming home with another baby as well. So anyway I'm off to my sisters for the night in London. We're going to have fun, watching Wicked the musical and going for a meal together, I know I won't get the chance to do it again for a while so off I'm going! It will be good daddy time as well.


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm perptually clumsy anyway adding a bump to that was just disastrous :rofl:

So bummed out today, my OH was supposed to be going to work on a job in the next few weeks that's close enough he could come home every night. It was 8 weeks work so it would have been fantastic to have him here while Noah is still so small. But no typical work they've decided his squad is needed elsewhere so he won't be coming home :cry: So stupid I should have known it wouldn't happen but I got my hopes up anyway. 

Hope all of you girls are having a nice day although if the weather is anything like scotland it'll be raining again which is crap!!

Sequeena :hugs: for the sore nip, I do things like that. Once the bathroom door swung back and smacked me in the face and gave myself a black eye a boxer would have been proud of :rofl:

Madly, Vbaby and Madcat I hope you all had good nights with Charlie, Teagan and Bailey :hugs: :kiss:

Oh Claire your night away sounds lovely, I'm sure James will be fine with his daddy.


----------



## pinkclaire

I know, but typical mum I feel guilty about it!

How did your appointment go today? That's crap about OH. I hate it when that happens, you can't help getting your hopes up can you! They're on about sending my OH to canada now after his pat leave after saying he didn't have to go :cry: hopefully this baby will be late as then the less time there is before they come back so they might not bother!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Claire that would be pants if your DH had to go to canada!! My appointment is at half 4 so I'm just trying to work out if Noah had been still for long enough that I can chance going for a shower without him puking all over himself and the crib.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh sorry I thought you had it already! It's because the dates have been moved later, his battalion was meant to have gone by now but it's so cold atm they delayed it. Some go this week some in two weeks time, so potentially they could only have been there two weeks when he's finished his leave so they'll send him out. It also means he misses his promotions course in July which is pants because with going to afgan next year it will be two years before he can do it. That's the army for you though so disorganised! They asked him if he thought I could cope and he said that it wasn't very fair on me as I have a 1 yo as well. Their reply was well if she can cope with you doing your promotions course she can cope with this. Bit different your baby being 2 weeks old compared to 2 months old ahhh! Can tell it's men lol. 

Can you put him in the bathroom with you? I used to do that with James either on a towel or his bouncy chair etc? Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Pink the night away will do you the world of good. James will get used to sharing you and it will be great daddy/son time.

We always feel guilty whatever we do! So just go and enjoy:kiss:

I really feel for you whos OH work away or have to go away for extended times. It makes me so grateful for having mine come home to me every night. 

Has anyone got a gliding nursing chair? Am looking at some reviews, but I am struggling finding anywhere other than mothercare that I can actually go sit on and try out. They are alot of money to fork out without actually sitting in them.

I am going to really need one as my sofa looks ok but is the most uncomfortable thing I have ever purchased and dont want to spend my days laid in bed feeding which is the only place I am comfortable with my back.

On the bump front I have nearly ironed mine a few times :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

How about babies r us do they do them? M friend has got the one from kiddicare and its brilliant and so cheap! If I was going to get one (which I might tbh) I would get that one xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh I wanted one of those chairs Loopy but we really didn't have room for it in the nursery :nope:

Claire I just did exactly that, managed to get Noah out of the crib without him being :sick: and into the swinging chair we have for him, plonked him in the bathroom and I had a shower. I no longer smell like a foot/baby sick :rofl: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So so so so so so so sore!!!!! All down my bum muscles and legs :cry: I did some volunteer work this morning and put in my maternity allowence form :happydance: The lady at the Job Centre said I do qualify so that will be an extra £100 something a week for 39 weeks :) I'm very happy!


----------



## loopylollipop

Lol well done you Gilz on being clean!

My nursey is too small for one too, so am storing some bits and bobs at MILs to make room for one in front room. Its going to look big and wont exactly look right there but practicality prevails now. 

Do you know which one your friend has Pink? Been looking at some on Kiddicare and reading loads of reviews but I am frightened of buying one without sitting in it!

I forgot about Babies R Us - there is one quite close to me. Have been to another one which didnt seem to have any nursing chairs at all. May ring the local one....


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> So so so so so so so sore!!!!! All down my bum muscles and legs :cry: I did some volunteer work this morning and put in my maternity allowence form :happydance: The lady at the Job Centre said I do qualify so that will be an extra £100 something a week for 39 weeks :) I'm very happy!

I am sat filling in my mat allowance form right now Ozzi. In fact am pissed at myself as I dont know what the hell I have done with my wage slips. I am such a ditz. Thought I had them all in one place - but not the ones I need :shrug:

Glad you qualify, it may ease some of your worries :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks Loopy! I was able to just find four, but they were all in order so I was thrilled. The lady at the Job Centre was great and helped me fill it in and is mailing it away for me. She took certified copies of my stuff and is hanging on to my original MAT B1 in case. I thought they were going to give me the form and fob me off, but it was really nice to be so helped :)


----------



## loopylollipop

Its great that they have been so helpful. Its nice to find people that actually help and dont just fob you off.

I just have one more to find so going to go have another route around.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Good luck with your appointment gilz,and thats so shit about your oh.It would have been so lovely to have him home every night for a couple months.x

Pink gald you're feeling better again,and a night out will do you the world of good!

Madly,charlie is gorgeous and very much a chunky monkey!Can't believe how much he looks like his 4d scan pic!!
Hope you're feeling ok today hun,and not too sore,and dh is looking after you.x

Whats happening with madcat?did she get home?and is she ok?

Can't remember everything else I read,so big hugs to everyone,sorry about your nipple sequeena!

So whats happening next?Are you being induced at 39wks molly?And then is it probably you next loopy?Hows the bp lately?

Alls good here,had a similar night last night,me and dh took it in shifts.
I look like jordan today,my boobies are soooooooo sore and rock hard.
The health visitor came out earlier to do the heel prick test,it took her ages,poor teagan was distrought.
She was 9lb 1 when born,and had lost 2 ozs when we leaving hospital.She's up to 9lb 2 now so doing great!


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> So so so so so so so sore!!!!! All down my bum muscles and legs :cry: I did some volunteer work this morning and put in my maternity allowence form :happydance: The lady at the Job Centre said I do qualify so that will be an extra £100 something a week for 39 weeks :) I'm very happy!

Hey that's great!! I don't qualify for anything like that (am going to CAB to see why I can't get ANY form of benefits!!) but OH qualifies for tax credits (£20 more than we thought somehow) and council tax credits yay!!

It says he qualifies for DLA too but he works so not sure how that is meant to pan out :wacko: just waiting on forms and will hopefully have at least £100 extra a month :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Have been thinking about madcat .... hope shes ok and home? anyone got any news :shrug:

vbaby thanks for asking a better night :thumbup: they do the heel prick here at 5 days old so am having to sit in all day saturday for the MW to come and do for us :wacko: poor little Teagan ..... Charlie only cries when we change his bum or clothing other than that hes a placid babe wondering what he will be like when he gets his jab :cry: how are you? did little lady sleep better?

Hope everyone else is ok????? waiting for our next grad addition :winkwink:

Gilz goodluck at Noahs appointment ..... if its any consolation Charlie has been projectile vomiting since before we came home from hospital, my poor washing machine its never off right now :dohh:

Another picuture of my perfect boy...mammys little thumb sucker :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Charlie My little thumb sucker!.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly he's gorgeous!
I've already had to put a pair of my jammies,a t shirt and my dressing gown into the wash today from teagans projectile puke!This morning it actually went down my jammie top and all down my cleavage!

Teagan is mostly quiet,but a bit more of a crier today!I knew not to count my chickens the last few days she's been just eating and sleeping,but today awake and crying a lot more.
Apparently during dh's 'shift' she doesn't settle at all,so don't know if its coz he's trying to settle her,or thats her cranky time.Hoping its not her cranky time coz its from 12-4am,so if its her cranky time I will be f**ked nxt wk when I'm doing night feeds alone!


----------



## loopylollipop

Aww Madly he is gorgeous! He looks exactly like his scan!

Vbaby glad she is doing ok. I remember crying when DS had his heel prick.

On BP treatment now, making me feel a bit rubbish (for a change LOL). But it seems to be working so its worth it.

Not sure what happening on the Molly front re induction.

I am expecting to get a date for a c-section on monday, scheduled for two weeks from now :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> So so so so so so so sore!!!!! All down my bum muscles and legs :cry: I did some volunteer work this morning and put in my maternity allowence form :happydance: The lady at the Job Centre said I do qualify so that will be an extra £100 something a week for 39 weeks :) I'm very happy!
> 
> Hey that's great!! I don't qualify for anything like that (am going to CAB to see why I can't get ANY form of benefits!!) but OH qualifies for tax credits (£20 more than we thought somehow) and council tax credits yay!!
> 
> It says he qualifies for DLA too but he works so not sure how that is meant to pan out :wacko: just waiting on forms and will hopefully have at least £100 extra a month :happydance:Click to expand...

I thought I didn't qualify for mat allowance, but turns out I did! Could you get income support or anything like that? Will he be able to claim child tax credits and such when baby is born? I find it so weird sometimes that people are better off over here with children than without :shrug: It does make me a bit sad that people sometimes have children just for the sole purpose of getting benefits :nope: while people work so hard and can barely get anything. I don't get the system :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh exciting loopy!!!!
At least your bp is ok now,not too much longer and you'll be back to your old self!
A section sounds wonderful to me!!
I know you wanted to do it vaginally,but jesus christ I was begging and pleading for a section last monday when in the thick of it!I was even begging for forceps lol!
When she told me I couldn't have either,that I could do it myself, I asked her to just kill me there and then!!
I would be really scared too if I had to have a section,but everyone I know who's had 1 says its not as bad as they thought it would be.Once you have lil baby dylan in your arms safe and sound thats all that matters.


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> So so so so so so so sore!!!!! All down my bum muscles and legs :cry: I did some volunteer work this morning and put in my maternity allowence form :happydance: The lady at the Job Centre said I do qualify so that will be an extra £100 something a week for 39 weeks :) I'm very happy!
> 
> Hey that's great!! I don't qualify for anything like that (am going to CAB to see why I can't get ANY form of benefits!!) but OH qualifies for tax credits (£20 more than we thought somehow) and council tax credits yay!!
> 
> It says he qualifies for DLA too but he works so not sure how that is meant to pan out :wacko: just waiting on forms and will hopefully have at least £100 extra a month :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I didn't qualify for mat allowance, but turns out I did! Could you get income support or anything like that? Will he be able to claim child tax credits and such when baby is born? I find it so weird sometimes that people are better off over here with children than without :shrug: It does make me a bit sad that people sometimes have children just for the sole purpose of getting benefits :nope: while people work so hard and can barely get anything. I don't get the system :dohh:Click to expand...

I don't get the system either :( I keep getting knocked back for benefits but my niece who is 18 and never worked says she was on sickness benefits?? but had to come off it at 25-27 weeks to go onto something else so she could get the £500 grant :wacko: I don't have a clue, maybe she was on income support :wacko: I'll get help from the CAB to fill out forms and stuff so hopefully they can point out where I'm going wrong or maybe I truly can't claim anything!


----------



## sequeena

Sickness benefits for pregnancy mind :rofl: I told my mother I cut down some hedges the other day and she freaked out and said I couldn't do it because I was pregnant :rofl: well she certainly won't be happy if she finds out about the glass desk I brought downstairs this morning!!

Sickness benefits for pregnancy though :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

vbaby3 said:


> Oh exciting loopy!!!!
> At least your bp is ok now,not too much longer and you'll be back to your old self!
> A section sounds wonderful to me!!
> I know you wanted to do it vaginally,but jesus christ I was begging and pleading for a section last monday when in the thick of it!I was even begging for forceps lol!
> When she told me I couldn't have either,that I could do it myself, I asked her to just kill me there and then!!
> I would be really scared too if I had to have a section,but everyone I know who's had 1 says its not as bad as they thought it would be.Once you have lil baby dylan in your arms safe and sound thats all that matters.

Tbh Vbaby the thought of a c-section doesnt scared me at all. I have had so many needles and procedures on my back that a spinal will be small potatoes compared to what I have had done before. 

I spoke to my ex over the weekend who is an anaethetist and did alot of O&G work and he said given that 1)i am old (his words exactly!:wacko:), 2) have high BP 3) had a significant back problem he reckons I should request a c-section even if he does turn. And he is very anti-c-section so it is something coming from him. So that made me feel a bit better. 

I guess its just feeling I have failed at my natural birthing hopes twice. But at the end of the day what is important is our babes safely in our arms. We dont get any medals for suffering!

The birth stories have scared me to death anyway!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Have you worked in the last 66 weeks for at least 26 weeks Sequeena? That seems to be the criteria for MA.

Ozzi has worked which is why I assume she is entitled to it.

I hope you get it sorted out, I would be surprised if you werent entitled to something.

The benefits system is a complete minefield, and often a bit random!

I dont qualify for SMP because I changed job in Feb, even though it is on the same training scheme. But my employer changed and it was classed as a break in employment. It seems to be the same amount though so doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## sequeena

No hun I've not worked since May 09 :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. There's been pages but :hugs: to Sofie, Gilz and pink for losses, absent ohs and vomit.

My mum and sister visited this morning with my youngest nephew. We had lunch and it was generally very nice. My sis and I both sat bfing on the settee! Then we got Byron from nursery and went to H&M primarily to get me some stretch summer dresses and skirts as nothing much fits right now. Instead we got loads if cute stuff for both kiddies and DH got new wrist things and there was nothing for me. Nor in Next, nor in New Look. Pretty p'd off to come home empty handed. I shall have to enjoy clothes vicariously. Knackered now. DH and Byron are off with the dog and Byron's new umbrella shortly. We're thinking of going to Blue Planet tomorrow. It's our 5th wedding anniversary. We don't even have cards!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I used our double pram. It pushes like a total dream!


----------



## sequeena

Aw happy anniversary for tomorrow Peanut! X


----------



## gilz82

I spoke to Madcat this morning and she was hoping they'd be getting home this afternoon. Not heard anything since then. 

Just back from hospital. I've to get scans at 3 months and 6 months to check how much damage there has been to my kidney. I asked my obstetrician about the risks of pre-eclampsia and HELLP re-occurring if I got pregnant again and she said it's between 75-80% likely it would come again. She did also they'd monitor me super closely from the start but thats a massive amount of risk :cry:

Really don't think I could take the chance knowing I could have a baby born earlier than Noah or even worse a baby so early it may not survive.


----------



## loopylollipop

That is really high Gilz.... did you ask about accessing the paeds for Noah??


----------



## gilz82

Apparently if you have pre-e or HELLP there is a one in three chance of it re-occurring but if you add in my kidney problems it inflates the risk factor massively. 

I spoke to a nurse in neonatal and she said she'd speak to one of the consultants and get back to me about a paeds appointment.


----------



## pinkclaire

What a hard decision for you Gilz!

Well my energy was short lived, I am shattered and DH isnt back from work yet. One thing I hate is how unpredictable it is! I wouldnt mind if I knew what time he was back :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz. :( :hugs: I think it would be best to focus on Noah for now rather than upsetting yourself with unhappy prognoses. More kids is something you could look at in a few years time when things might look different about your kidney or available treatments etc. or you might find that as Noah grows you're happy devoting your all just to him. I'm really sorry it's not been good news from the consultant.

I last spoke to Madcat about lunchtime when she was still in. I think Bailey's temp hasn't been as stable as they'd like but she was looking to possibly self-discharge so might yet be home or on the way.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Apparently if you have pre-e or HELLP there is a one in three chance of it re-occurring but if you add in my kidney problems it inflates the risk factor massively.
> 
> I spoke to a nurse in neonatal and she said she'd speak to one of the consultants and get back to me about a paeds appointment.

How do you feel about that??

Glad the appointment thing is in hand :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut - do we know how much Bailey weighed??

I am not sure why I appear to be obsessed with baby weights but I am!


----------



## gilz82

Just spoke to Madcat, they aren't letting her home and apparently have told her she isn't allowed to self discharge. The strep B and Baileys neck is being stated as the reason she needs to stay in. She's not best pleased. 

Loopy Bailey was 8lbs 1oz I think. 

Peanut I know what you say is true that I need to focus on Noah. My only reasoning for asking about future pregnancies now is the age factor. My OH is 37 this year and wouldn't consider having a baby after the next couple of years, before all the complications he'd said it would definitely need to be before he turned 40.


----------



## loopylollipop

At least you know the risks Gilz. Like Pink said, its a hard decision. 

Hey ...tell your OH life begins at 40...not ends :winkwink:

Did I miss what was wrong with Baileys neck??:-(

PB - happy anniversary for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well Gilz people think differently after having their first child. I'd try not to worry about it and see how you both feel in a year or so. I realise it's easy for me to say that but it's true and you both may feel very differently (hopefully in the same way) after some time has passed. There's something about a newborn that seems to make parents feel the need to decide one way or another about future offspring, both DH and I have been saying we can't manage this again and with both toddler and preschooler to manage through pregnancy and postnatal healing. My mum had said the same to me - just relax and see how you feel in a year or two. I know it's different for you because your kidney imposes these risks on you limiting your scope for making choices but still it's best to get everything out of life with Noah for a while and cross those bridges in the future when you're better equipped emotionally to deal with them.

Poor Madcat. Sodding gbs :grr: See you get the antibiotics and there's still a stupid fuss. His temp has been on the low side not high and early onset gbs is almost always within 12 hours and after 24 would not be considered as being materially transferred anyway. It's absolutely no reason to keep her in and to say she isn't allowed to self-discharge is so much shit! I guess I should text her this... :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Bailey had a poor presentation so was delivered by forceps, I guess that must've put pressure on his neck? :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

Oh gilz :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz :cry: like PB says, dont make decisions now, hormones are still crazy at the moment and you may feel different in a year or two! Also you DH might feel different as well!

Poor Cat sounds like shes had it rough! Did she need the drip in the end or was the pessaries enough?


----------



## loopylollipop

I havent sent a swab off. I just couldnt decide what to do :nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well loopy you know how I feel about it! If the antibiotics were all that why would they need observation for 24/48 hours? My own opinion is that there is predisposition from reduced immunity in the baby and if it's not one thing it's likely to be another. In the states as gbs infection goes sown ampicillin-resistant E.coli infection is going up. 80% of all birth infections are in babies born before 37 weeks so that I think is the most important factor to consider when thinking about a course of action.

Sorry. Soapbox. I feel so cross on behalf of Madcat I really do. We pregnant and newly postnatal women are so vulnerable and the majority of medical staff dealing with us take advantage of that fact they really do. Had I not had the empowerment of my homebirth I know I would've responded very differently to the small number of staff who gave us shit; I would've been cowed instead of able to assert myself. It's not good enough. :growlmad:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Gilz - :hugs: Like everyone else has said don't make any decisions now and see how you feel in time.

Well I have just got back from the wake and the funeral was beautifully done.

Our friend was very sarcastic and had a dry sense of humour and requested to his partner that as the curtains were closing for him to be cremated that he wanted the song 'Ring of Fire' playing....We all gave a little chuckle when it started playing.

Also he requested that he didn't want anyone in black so we all went in something brightly coloured and that at the wake there was to be no buffet just Pringles and Vodka! which there was....Obviously I was on lemonade!

Today was a challenge on the quit smoking front as this was the first 'outing' not having a cigerette and I have to say I am really proud of myself! I didn't have any at all!

I did go and stand with the smokers only because I thought if I sat inside I would just keep thinking 'I need a cigerette' so I stood outside and said to myself 'I don't need a cigerette' - Plus the smell was making me nearly puke!

We also went to the walk-in-centre about the rash on my face this morning before the funeral. Apparently it is an allergic reation to something....We don't know what it is I have had an allergic reation too but that's what it is!

They didn't want to give me any anti-histamine tablets being as I am not that far from 40 weeks so they gave me some steriod cream instead and I have to apply it thinly day and night.

Time to take off the makeup - Or what is left of it from itching my face all day and put some of this cream on....I hope it doesn't sting! :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Poor madcat :-( I hate hospitals at the best of times! I'm not looking forward to being in for 3 days (I think that's the minimum for a c-section). 

:hugs: all around. Seems we need some today! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sofie. Well done on the not smoking!


----------



## loopylollipop

SK glad the funeral and wake went well. It sounds like he had a great send off :hugs:

And well done on the will power - especially on such a difficult day. If you can get through that you can get through anything. 

I stopped smoking after uni and it was so hard. Even before I got pregnant I still have my weak moments, usually involving excessive amounts of alcohol.

Luckily even seeing someone smoke whilst I am pregnant makes me feel :sick:

Yes PB I agree, I had decided not to do any swabs but my neighbour was talking about her nephew who has some 'problems' - still undiagnosed properly at age of 10 - which they attribute to a neonatal infection. I started to worry I was doing the wrong thing. It tapped into the worrywort mum and displaced the rational scientist - again!!

Not sure what they are going to do about this 'low temp' of Baileys. If GBS hadnt been an issue they wouldnt even be checking his temp!

Ozzi - I know someone who was discharged 2 days after a section. That will be me unless I am actively haemorrhaging. It is such a bloody waste of time being in.


----------



## sequeena

I was so lucky when I quit smoking. All I did was cut contact with those who smoked (my family - this was back in October when they said I didn't care that I'd almost succeeded in committing suicide) and I gave up overnight. OH hated me smoking so it was very easy to stay away from the cigs.


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> I was so lucky when I quit smoking. All I did was cut contact with those who smoked (my family - this was back in October when they said I didn't care that I'd almost succeeded in committing suicide) and I gave up overnight. OH hated me smoking so it was very easy to stay away from the cigs.

well done you. And it sounds better to cut these negative people out :hugs:

And now you have got your LO well on the way:hugs::hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey Girls.

I just caught up and all I got was ring of fire and poor baileys birth. Oh and quiting smoking.

I find out Sunday how the induction is going as teh ob said she would want to be able to pop my waters before they did it lol.

I have been doing self exam and i am sure I am thining out and am starting to open out. Apparntly being able to feel this is weird???? I have had somuch ewcm today its grim. it's like glue or something. i have had some pretty decent BH's and back pain low down today so hoping I will beat the midwife to it. SPent an hour on the ball ironing earlier..

Hope you girls are ok.


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I was so lucky when I quit smoking. All I did was cut contact with those who smoked (my family - this was back in October when they said I didn't care that I'd almost succeeded in committing suicide) and I gave up overnight. OH hated me smoking so it was very easy to stay away from the cigs.
> 
> well done you. And it sounds better to cut these negative people out :hugs:
> 
> And now you have got your LO well on the way:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well they're sort of back in my life at the mo :dohh: as soon as my mother found out I was pregnant she was at my door bearing gifts. My 18 year old niece is pregnant too (2 weeks ahead) so you can imagine the comments I get... Sean says I'm silly for allowing them back and I am so I'm pulling away again. I can't deal with the hot and cold responses I get from them.


----------



## luv his face

my my this is such a busy thread! So many births its hard to keep up! Congratulations again to you all.. I have just gone in for my first scan today, I called my doctor yesterday as I was having stomach cramps and wasn't sure if it was normal, although i had no bleeding they wanted me to come in today, and they did an U/S and all seems to be well, I heard my LO heart beat and me and my guests started balling :) it was such a happy exciting time. I'm so excited for the months to come


----------



## sequeena

luv his face said:


> my my this is such a busy thread! So many births its hard to keep up! Congratulations again to you all.. I have just gone in for my first scan today, I called my doctor yesterday as I was having stomach cramps and wasn't sure if it was normal, although i had no bleeding they wanted me to come in today, and they did an U/S and all seems to be well, I heard my LO heart beat and me and my guests started balling :) it was such a happy exciting time. I'm so excited for the months to come

That's great news! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh dear i haven't cried at the scans.


----------



## luv his face

I kinda knew all along the first time I heard babies hear beat or saw them on the screen i would cry.. Now I'm just worried that I'm going to cry at ALL my scans! how embarrassing!

I knew that after almost a year of trying this would be the thing to make it sink in, that I AM in fact pregnant... Hopefully i'll man up at the next appt.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> oh dear i haven't cried at the scans.

I nearly have but for some reason haven't, even when I had my emergency scan at 15 weeks. Guess I'm a weirdo!!


----------



## loopylollipop

luv his face said:


> my my this is such a busy thread! So many births its hard to keep up! Congratulations again to you all.. I have just gone in for my first scan today, I called my doctor yesterday as I was having stomach cramps and wasn't sure if it was normal, although i had no bleeding they wanted me to come in today, and they did an U/S and all seems to be well, I heard my LO heart beat and me and my guests started balling :) it was such a happy exciting time. I'm so excited for the months to come

Glad everything went well at the scan. Oh I remember those early days well! Such a headspin of emotions, I was a basketcase with worry. Still am now - just for different reasons!

and when LO arrives, the worries will change again:kiss: But its lovely and all worthwhile...

Sequeena, you will do whatever you feel it right. It is nice to have your family around you, but you will always remember what they have done and said.

My dad has let me down all my life, and there has been stuff I shouldnt forgive but I have made mistakes in my life too. Now he is in my life, on my terms and now I just accept him for who is is and dont rely on him for anything and its ok. Helps that he lives in California I guess so he isnt under my nose!


----------



## sequeena

Mine live down the road really (well a bit further but they're in the same postcode!) and I'm always getting phonecalls. OH hates them for what they've done and he blames my mother for the abuse I got from my step father. I don't know what to do about it, I just want to be left alone.


----------



## loopylollipop

I felt like crying at mine but didnt.

Molly sounds like maybe things are happening :happydance: lets hope so!!

And hopefully you will have a baby in the right position - sounds like Vbaby, Madlys and Madcats have all been awkward!


----------



## molly85

loopy am i nuts poking around. I have clean hands etc sunday is so long to wait


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Mine live down the road really (well a bit further but they're in the same postcode!) and I'm always getting phonecalls. OH hates them for what they've done and he blames my mother for the abuse I got from my step father. I don't know what to do about it, I just want to be left alone.

the main focus is you and your LO now. Its understandable that your OH is still angry.

take the odd call, go yes thats lovely blah blah gotta go am busy bye bye.


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Mine live down the road really (well a bit further but they're in the same postcode!) and I'm always getting phonecalls. OH hates them for what they've done and he blames my mother for the abuse I got from my step father. I don't know what to do about it, I just want to be left alone.
> 
> the main focus is you and your LO now. Its understandable that your OH is still angry.
> 
> take the odd call, go yes thats lovely blah blah gotta go am busy bye bye.Click to expand...

That's what I do now and I don't often mention baby as I'm always getting compared to my niece?? That really winds me up :growlmad:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Shit just looked at the calender and realised I have my consultant appointment on the 9th.....Better tell DH to get the morning off!

Face is still bloody itchy! Really getting on my nerves now!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you had a good scan lhf! I cried at all mine too. :winkwink:

Been chatting with Madcat and I am livid. Apparently neck is fine and just gbs. Mws can discharge Madcat bit consultant won't let her discharge Bailey. Now am I wrong or is this not actually legal? By all accounts he has no symptoms of infection, 24hrs is the usual watch, which has long passed, and without some sort of state intervention through social services where neglect would have to be shown Bailey's guardianship falls with madcat therefore she is 'allowed' to do as she bloody well likes. You know despite the unproven gbs being plastered all over mine and Indigo's notes her temp was only taken once! I've suggested that in the morning she might like to make a formal complaint through pals and/or the supervisor of midwives. There is no clinical indication for this action and what they're doing is well beyond normal protocol. THIS is why I had a big fight about it!


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> loopy am i nuts poking around. I have clean hands etc sunday is so long to wait

I would be doing the same...in fact I have once! Just wanted to know how it felt just in case I did go into labour so I could compare.


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie - I was thinking initially that the rash was the PUPPS. bummer it a whole new thing! Pregnancy humph. My consultant appoint is the 9th too - good luck hope he is behaving himself.

Sequeena - the comparing pregnant women always happens whatever the family dynamics. My mom kept comparing me to my step sister, saying ooooh you arent as big (she was having twins :dohh:) and ooooh she had hardly gained any weight :growlmad: and oooooh her OH is sooooo lovely and supportive :growlmad: F&$£ OFF mother!!!

Peanut :growlmad: its ridiculous. I had a really complicated case which boiled down to the baby having no human rights until it was born due to some serious concerns we had despite it being legally viable. But not sure regards the legalities in this situation. I dont understand how they are concerned about low temp = gbs?? How does that make sense? If he had a rip roaring temp and was ill then fair enough then it may be considered negligent but wtf? So much for parental responsibility - you can have it as long as we agree with you? Very odd.

def not doing a swab now!


----------



## molly85

must be the medical side of us.
is he medically well? if so they are holding him against his mothers consent which equals kidnap or abduction. what are their reasons for holding them as she can bring him back tomorrow to be checked. If i have a clear delivery i can have abby home in 6 hours and tahts withought knowing if I or she has GBS

BTW molly was sat on my lap in teh car earlier she managed to scratch open part or a stretch mark


----------



## PeanutBean

It is ridiculous and unless they're not telling cat something, which would obviously be incompetence in itself, there is absolutely no clinical basis for keeping them in. Gbs is something like 18% of late onset infection and considered as originating from elsewhere (hmm like a hospital for example...) so her gbs status is now completely irrelevant anyway. I wish I could drive down there and give them a piece of my mind. :grr:


----------



## sequeena

I was going to say why keep bailey in if they can find nothing?? Poor madcat!! :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you should text Madcat that. I suspected that was the case. It disgusts me how some medics abuse their position in this way.


----------



## tas1

Oh no sounds like cat is not having a good time! If there is nothing wrong with them why keep them in! Please send my love to her and Bailey as I don't have het number,she was so excited about having Bailey and getting him out now she will feel rubbish,and you always come out of hospital feeling worse! Poor Cat and Bailey! 

Hope the rest of you are good x


----------



## molly85

i think we have a man issue. he's doing what matt would do and say trust the doctors. fair enough I guess but a real pain


----------



## gilz82

So glad you spoke to Madcat Peanut. Hopefully the GBS information you gave her will have helped convince someone they should be allowed to come home. 

Also sorry for causing confusion about Bailey's neck. Cat wasn't saying there was anything was wrong infact quite the opposite. The drs were trying to use needing to check his neck as another reason to stay. See what happens when you post after having about an hours sleep in over a day :dohh:

As for me been up since 12, got about an hour and half to sleep before that. Don't think I'll get a chance to nap today as the HV is back in and I need to venture out to asda this afternoon.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Poor Cat. It is hideous being in hospital, especially when there is no need to be there.

None of it makes sense. like PB said, the longer she stays in , the more risk there is of a hospital acquired infection. Odd odd odd.

Gilz, dont worry re the neck thing! Just glad his neck is ok. Like you said they were probably grabbing at straws trying to justify themselves keeping him in.

My OH wouldnt let me take baby home if the medics were saying otherwise either.

Hope you had a slightly better night Gilz. Am being optimistic I know!


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree about the man thing. Poor man, he won't know what's best. Men need to learn that their women know best and nobody else! DH was very sympathetic. As you know he had a long road to travel himself in learning how best to support me. But Cat needs support.

She text me a pic but I can't post from my phone either. :dohh: Bailey is supercute though!


----------



## loopylollipop

Cant wait to see Bailey. I hope they are both allowed home today. Surely they cant keep hold of him any longer.


----------



## PeanutBean

She's been told she can be discharged but a doctoroon has to sign off and that might not be til tonight so she's not to assume she can leave today as how can hospital staff be expected to organise paperwork in less than 12 hours and why would they want to free up a bed currently being occupied by two healthy people. FFS this is why people criticise our lovely NHS. I've told her to get dressed, pack her bags and tell them she'll give them til lunch and if they haven't sorted the paperwork by then she's walking out. I think she'll find a doctor will miraculously be found when faced with losing a non-discharged patient...

Well 5 years of marriage today and I'm feeling very snippy. Had bleeding in the night and feeling tender. I guess I walked too much yesterday. We planned to go to Blue Planet but I'm not sure I'm up to 2 hours in the car and all that walking. But not going will make us both pissed off all day from broken promises. Lose lose.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all!

:hugs: to Madcat, poor thing. Her patience must be wearing thin at this point.

:hugs: to Sequeena. Gotta love parents. :wacko:

As for me, I just had some toast and I have a sore tummy :-(. My DH's friend has severely overstayed his welcome. He was meant to leave last Friday, but phone them and said he had an emergency :wacko: DH has this weekend off and HELL if he's going to be spending it with him! I got livid last night when I caught both of them smoking in the living room when I came out to get some water. It was downright SNEAKY because DH KNOWS I don't tolerate smoking in the living room. I just barely tolerate it in the kitchen! I think his friend is a bad influence because DH just relaxes and all the hard work he put into quitting seems to have just gone out the window! And then he wonders why I was mad?!?! :grr: I think DH is getting that my patience is running thin and I'm not going to tolerate much more. He told me he had a nightmare the other night that I left with the baby :cry: so it's on his mind. :cry:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi tell him if he carries on like that it will be a bloody premonition!!

Peanut, sorry todays plans may be on hold. Could you do something lovely a bit closer with less walking? If you force yourself when you know you arent up to it it will only make you more unhappy and you will suffer more later:cry:
Happy anniversary though!!

I bet Madcat is fuming. I would be. I agree they will probably find someone pretty quickly if she threatens to walk out.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I know there's a lot of stressful things on his mind, but things are finally coming together with our finances. I just wish he could see what this was doing to me.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

:hugs: to Madcat, Ozzie & Peanut

Well today is day 4 of the quit smoking. This is where I failed last time so I am just trying to consintrate getting through today.

Was really tempted to pick up a cigerette last night because my sister was being a f'ing idiot as usual! but I didn't I reached for my nicorette inhalator instead.

Skin still hasn't cleared up and I really don't like the smell of the steriod cream they have given me but I think that might be because I have quit smoking I can smell things better now including the things that smell like crap!

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning everyone!
Peanut,happy anniversary!Hope you manage to get out today,sorry you're feeling rough today.It was our 6th anniversary on the 3rd,so the day we got home from hosi!Needless to say we did nothing,and my card and flowers came the day after lol!

Poor madcat,hope she gets home,and hope she's ok,I know a forceps delivery would have been her worst nightmare.God we'd lots of bold babies in awkward positions didn't we.

Well done on the stopping smoking sofie,I stopped the day I got my bfp,it was sooooo hard.At the moment I'm not missing them,so hoping I continue to stay off them.But like Loopy, its usually when I get a night out and I've had a few drinks that I might fall off the wagon!

Molly,they're all good signs.I couldn't even reach my cervix when I tried!

Well little miss teagan isn't quite the angel she made out the 1st few days lol,and she is doing all her wakefull time from midnight to 5am,and havin lovely snoozes during the day!Oran was the same.not good for when dh goes back nxt wk to work,as there'll be no daytime snooze time for me.
She's getting more alert now and spends more time with her eyes open,she just melts my heart.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done sofie!

Ozzie you're more forgiving than me, not only would I not tolerate smoking in any part of the house but I'd also not tolerate my oh smoking at all!

Vbaby you know it's what newborns do, it's their special way! :winkwink: Glad you're all loved up.

Madcat said her hospital's policy is 48hrs for gbs. You'd think she could've been forewarned of this at one of the many appointments at the hospital, not least the one with the consultant specifically about gbs. :roll: Putting aside everything she's been in well over 48hrs now. It's just disgraceful how long it takes to discharge and I know my own hospital is little better.

I just don't know what to do today. I just feel cross. God knows what i'll wear either. :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just got a nice surprise! I emailed away for the NUBY free breast pump and got it today! It's very very nice :) I like getting pressies in the mail!

ETA: just felt even better when I looked on their website and saw the RRP is £25!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Thank you for your updates on madcat ..... what a complete nightmare for them :hissy: I havent written my birth story yet but in short I had `issues` with a senior MW after they refused to help me mobilise blaming the epidural and no feelings in my legs when if they had even bothered to ask me my bloody legs were in perfect working order :growlmad: when I was moved to post natal ward the MW on there was not best pleased when they realised I should have been mobilised hours prior :trouble: It is so damn annoying when your wishes are totally ignored and for no damn apparent reason :( sending lots of love your way madcat and little bailey :kiss:

vbaby I agree we have 5 grad babies so far and out of the 5 of us theres 3 second time + mummies ..... not one of us have delivered without some sort of issue not even us second + timers when I was told its like shelling a pea :dohh: Peanut having to have placenta removed, your little lady sunny side up, little Noah early and Bailey and Charlie by forceps :sad1: odds are you would have thought we would have had at least one `normal` shelling a pea birth :shrug: unlucky thread :shrug:

Well Charlie too has turned into a little tinker :lol: last night he fed at 9.45am before we went to bed again at 11.45pm :thumbup: then again at 3.15am :thumbup: taking 2oz each feed :) After I fed him at 3.15pm he decided he wouldnt be going back to sleep and would proceed with this `comfort` habit he has of wanting his thumb/dummy to soothe him but then making `rooting` attmepts as if hes hungry but not settling despite my great attempts :wacko: this went on until 6.15am when he decided he was hungry enough to feed again :dohh: he then settled down albeit still fussing a little and woke up to feed again just after 8-30am. Hes feeding every 2-3hrs and taking 2-3oz however he would quite happily let you feed him constantly on tap all day :dohh: He seems to chuck up loads if he takes more towards 3oz so I am guessing hes just not ready for quite that much yet despite his hungry little tummy telling him he wants more :lol: I have Oliver at home today too with a ?poorly tummy :(

Happy Anniversary Peanut :kiss:

Hugs all around Ladies :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Well done on not smoking Sofie :hugs:

Sorry for your DH being a pain Ozzie :hugs:

Peanut sorry you are feeling crappy, rather than forcing the issue today and ending up really sore couldn't you take a rain check til tomorrow and then you'll both be in good spirits? :hugs:

I really hope Madcat has gotten things sorted and is getting home with Bailey. Totally agree if this is apparently standard hospital policy she should have been told in advance. 

I had another crappy night Noah just won't settle after his night feeds he's so restless and windy but none of it comes out. On the plus side there was no puking during the night which is good. 

My OH is home from work at night this week. He had his first Noah related freaky last night. Noah was really sick after his feed at 5pm so was really grouchy and crabby. My OH picked him up to comfort him and Noah kept spitting his dummy out, not his fault he's just not super co-ordinated, and crying. My OH spent five minutes trying to soothe him then freaked, told me to take him and stormed off for a shower. Doesn't really bode well for when Noah is really upset teething or something if he couldn't cope with five minutes of crying :shrug: :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,sounds identical to my night!
She's taking about 2/3ozs every 3 or so hrs.I really need to get her to 4 hourly before dh goes back to work,so this batch of bottles I'm making 4ozs and we'll see how much she'll take without puking up.She hasn't had a big projectile vom since yesterday morning so hopefuly her wee tummy is getting used to the formula.I did breast feed her for the 1st 24hrs.

Yes we've definately had a variety of birth stories,My mw described mine as a piece of a puzzle that doesn't fit properly!But I definately came out of it ok,only 2nd degree tear,which is barely bothering me now.I haven't been brave enough to take a look yet,maybe after my shower.

Gonna head out grocery shopping this afternoon,will leave lil miss with dh.
Peanut I'm with you on the nothing to wear:wacko:
My tummy has actually gone down really well,its more my hips/arse/thighs thats upsetting me!Far too many easter eggs and treats the last few months,I feel like a hefer!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz I don't think your oh has had time to bond yet because of how everything has been. :(

Well I'm in tears. DH took everyone away. I guess so I could dress or something but I just feel like I'm in penance. Can't go at the weekend as we hate the crowds plus we have visitors both days. Leaves Monday but I'm worried about that in case I feel wretched on Tuesday which is my first day alone. As if it's not bad enough feeling shitty I now feel like I'm ruining everything for everyone else and pissing them all off. I think DH will just take Byron swimming this afternoon. We've still not registered Indigo's birth either so need to sort that out before DH goes back to work. I guess it's just going to be a shitty one today.

Glad you got flowers vbaby even if a day late! We've got nothing at all for each other except bad feeling I think.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh dear bnb is playing up for me again :dohh:

I caught up and have attempted to post a HUGE post each time and its doing the delete thing again both on this thread and my journal :dohh: I give up!!!!!!!!!

Sending my love all around :kiss: and plenty of :hug: for crappy moments!


----------



## molly85

peanut order in and arrange to go in a few weeks pushing your self is not worth it. relax and let man care for you. 

poor marc scary time for us all. i'd still make him cope on his own. i am mean.

no decent sleep again loving this matts had over 10 hours git


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Gilz Just keep persevering with him and he'll get there. Men don't find it natural (well most!) to know what to do with a screaming baby. Its hard to have patience with them especially when we are tired and have to get on with stuff but he will get there!

PB does sound like a shitty day! But don't put to much pressure on yourself we can only do what we can!

Molly, get used to it if you are BF, that's what happens every night whilst we're up they sleep! Xx


----------



## molly85

not when hes on nights claire. hes just annoying me. says he is collecting sleep. he has no idea that sleep deprived and hormonal and pained is not a good person to pee off or even disgruntal


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah men don't understand not to poke or annoy the pregnant ladies in their lives :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Totally! I don't think it's possible for guys to understand what we are going/did go through! Maybe they should just all stop for a moment and think before doing stupid things :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Not sure men ever stop to think before doing stupid things :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I forgot to tell you, I said to DH I was worried about tonight as he doesn't stir when James wakes in the night and he has been unsettled lately and I'm not here for the first time. His reply was 'no I can hear him, I'm just sneaky about it and wait for you to get up' I'm pleased in someways as it means James will be ok but i also wanted to throttle him lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh pink you are a much more patient woman than I am! I would have KILLED my DH if he said that!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh snap! Happy 33 weeks to me!!!!!! 6 more to go!!!! :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Peanut you need lots of hugs xx for what it's worth I think you're amazing :flower:

Pink what a sneak your man is!! :haha: I'm sure mine will be exactly the same!

OHs working tax credits claim form came in the post today so we'll be filling that out soon :flower: does anyone know how long they usually take to back to you? Our claim won't get back to them until Monday so here's hoping we hear back before the end of the month.

Well after waiting a month for broadband my laptop charger has given up the ghost. A new one will cos £30 :wacko: so I won't be buying one until next month. I can still use the iPhone to my hearts content because we don't have to pay extra for Internet now (vodafone charge £5 for 500mb!!!!) and I can use the desktop when OH isn't on it but I love my laptop :( :haha:

I've got a sore pelvis still and a really bad sinus headache. It's worse when I sit up from layog down but moving and bending sets it off too. Paracetamols aren't touching it :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> OHs working tax credits claim form came in the post today so we'll be filling that out soon :flower: does anyone know how long they usually take to back to you? Our claim won't get back to them until Monday so here's hoping we hear back before the end of the month.

DH was on the phone with them yesterday and they said about three weeks.

ETA: Oh, and you can backdate it for three months :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> OHs working tax credits claim form came in the post today so we'll be filling that out soon :flower: does anyone know how long they usually take to back to you? Our claim won't get back to them until Monday so here's hoping we hear back before the end of the month.
> 
> DH was on the phone with them yesterday and they said about three weeks.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and you can backdate it for three months :flower:Click to expand...

Oh that's brilliant!!! It would mean we can buy a nice mattress and crib set for Thomas instead of grabbing the cheapest as my mother has now decided to withdraw her offer of giving us £100 to buy baby things. I bet my darling niece will still get all brand new for her baby :growlmad: I'm trying not to be bitter but this is just another let down. It's her grandson ffs and the only one she will see grow up (my sister had all her 7 kids taken from her at an early age, 6 are now adopted and my eldest niece has only been back in the picture since she was 14). Oh well :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sequeena if it means anything, my mom has only gotten LO some cot toys and books. That's it. She doesn't know if they will come over to see him when he's born.


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: Sequeena if it means anything, my mom has only gotten LO some cot toys and books. That's it. She doesn't know if they will come over to see him when he's born.

Oh I'm sorry, it must be awful to be cut off from your family :(


----------



## molly85

familys who needs them. in fact men are worese yes he's cleaned teh kitchen with grumbling and asking stupid questions like how do I clean a wire shelf. hes just got the hoover out to hoover before mopping but the cookers not been cleaned andit will drip grrrrrr


----------



## pinkclaire

My DH said it in such a cheeky way that I had to laugh! Just phoned them, they're having a BBQ and James sounds like he's having fun in the garden. Now
I really miss them :cry: you can't win with me!

Ladies, I'm pretty sure mine were no more than month to sort out, but get it in quick cos the renewal forms have just been sent so lots of admin for them! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks pink! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i'm applying and back dating ours when abby arrives we wouldn't usually get it.

claire 2 can play at teh sleeping through game. now you know hes awake he can do hhis fair share lol


----------



## sequeena

Just filled it out and have backdated it to February 6th. Will pop it in the post later, it says he's entitled but I won't relax until I see money in our bank account!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Exactly. I know I'm entitled to MA, but I won't celebrate until I see the money!


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw thank you sequeena you sweetie! Big :hugs: to you for feeling so shitty.

We are just back from Lyme Park. I cried for ages while DH made everyone lunch and fed Byron. I prepared lots of mean quips and when he finally came up he just said "oh P" and gave me huge hugs. Stupid lovely man. He brought up lunch. I felt sick a while then got dressed while DH packed everything in the car then drove us over to Lyme. It was pretty nice but I'm knackered and my eyes sting. Byron had a fab time and Indigo slept the whole time and I still love my new pram.

Sorry about the men. I don't really know what to say!

Oh and I've found tax credits tend to be fairly prompt.


----------



## molly85

u need to share urs pb. hope u did have agd time in the end


----------



## sequeena

See peanut! Glad you managed to enjoy even with stingy eyes! Xx


----------



## gilz82

Sequeena get on eBay and you should get a new laptop charger for under a tenner!! I've been through 3 with dogs chewing them and me dropping them. Never had any problems with the cheap replacements from eBay. 

Claire your DH is so cheeky, bet he's wishing he didn't tell you tho cos he can't take it back now that you know :rofl:


----------



## tas1

Is there any more news on madcat? X


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Tas she and Bailey got home earlier today :dance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh dear we have thunder and fork lightning near me :wacko:

Peanut have you got any??


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes we had thunder but I was trapped under a baby so couldn't watch for lightning. :lol:


----------



## sequeena

As I'm glad madcat and bailey are home!


----------



## loopylollipop

Pink - I love your OHs fess up!! I must admit I would have chuckled:haha: But he has had it now the cats outta the bag. You can poke him and say 'I know you are awake!!'

Glad Madcat and Bailey are home. So they found a 'hospital policy' to cover it all. Humph.

Well PB it sounds like you had a nice day after all :hugs: Your DH knows exactly what to say bless him. Maybe will 5 years of training mine might get there too....

Love to everyone else :kiss: and extra special ones to all those nursing through the night...I will be joining you shortly.

GIlz - dont worry about OH, he will get there. They just dont know their arse from their elbow at times, especially when it comes to LOs. Mine cant bear crying babies, it makes the hairs on the back of his neck stand up. We have an agreement I am looking after him til hes about one, then he is taking over :winkwink:

Had a lovely day over in York with a friend. Bought a nursing chair off her for £50 and am well chuffed :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy. I'm sure my OH will be fine it just surprised me that his patience ran out so quickly. 

Girls that have already had babies is it possible to have a period 29 days after birth? I had my post-pregnancy bleeding for about a week, spotting for the second week and then since then nothing. Tonight I'm bleeding again so slightly confused, especially since I've not finished my packet of the pill so I'm not even due an artificial period :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

It is possible to have a period around then. We always recommend birth control started by day 21.

Which pill are you on? x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

My grandma knows how to make me laugh

We have ordered a curry and me and DH was sat upstairs talking and we heard the door bell go and she answered it, grabbed the takeaway and walked back into the front room!

DH was flabbergasted! and so was the poor takeaway guy!

She didn't even say....He will be here in a sec to pay you just hold on!?

:dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I'm on Mercilon combined pill Loopy.


----------



## loopylollipop

:haha: Dont you just love em!

I cant wait til I am super old and can be a rude as I want:rofl:


----------



## molly85

happy 33 weeks who ever it was, soz not been a great day. 

BHs have dried up and have been really narky. 

my kitchen above the work tops is now clean though.

just found out matts likes fish fingers and ice cream covered in choccy sauce hes had 2 lots 2day!


----------



## tas1

Glad Cat and Bailey are home now,she can enjoy him now!

Gilz you only bled for a week it's been 3 weeks now sometimes I can stop for a day but start again on an evening! It's frustrating my OH as he is dying to do the deed without a bump in the way lol but honestly I'm ok not lol poor guy but at least he is deprived of something lol 

Also wanna warn you ladies about people touching your babies face as my baby caleb has conjunctivas now! I think maybe it's from my eldest son as he is only 3 and you never know what he's been touching so I've cleaned all his toys well I've gone abit clean freak and I'm sure it's gonna carry on forever now! But I feel really guilty and mad and sad that he has a poorly eye! 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Gross Molly! Is he pregnant?!

Gilz periods can do anything! After Byron I bled for 8 weeks with a brief intermission around 5. I got my period at 9 weeks. :dohh: This was despite bf. So far at almost two weeks I bled for a week, bit less, thought I'd stopped and have since had three nights of surprise bleeding with nothing for a day or two in between. :shrug: I have no idea what's going on or how long I'll bleed for. It seems to be seriously random. Having pill hormones on top of your own will potentially exacerbate irregularity I should've thought.

My girl has been a beauty tonight. Lots of cuddling and open eyes. Not too much witching hour whinging. She is so smiling with her eyes now and smells loads in her sleep. She was admiring my specs earlier so I slowly removed them and her eyebrows hit the ceiling in amazement! :rofl: Just as was Byron before her she is in love with our bed. It's a black metal four poster and babies seem to think it the mos majestic thing they have ever seen and never tire of gazing at its never-changing contrast. :lol:

Going to sleep now. Well, shortly. We had an insane tea really late plus a snifter of wine to celebrate our anniversary. I will probably be ill from the nachos so should pack sleep in while I can!

Won't be around much tomorrow, my brother and family are visiting.


----------



## molly85

I can not be the first up and on?
Was finally woken by thunder and rain at 6 am.

We have been to sainsbury and had a mcdonalds breakfast already and the hoovering is calling. It may have to wait as i'm a bit sore. there is only so far you can carry a bowling ball in your lady garden.

it's not all at teh same time peanut he has just kept these food likes under his hat. he'd be so much easier to feed if i knew


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see! Lol

I've been doing stuff, washing, changing the bedding, feeding etc. I'm always feeding or 4-5am which means when I get back to sleep it's quite late and I don't wake tip at least 8am. It'll all stop when DH is at work on Byron's non-nursery days.


----------



## molly85

eugh. i like my sleep just the weather woke me and i felt all alive now im tierd and sore


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I'm awake!

Woke up 4 times las night for a bloody pee! And we live in a dormer bungalow so the toilet is downstairs! What a nightmare!

Day 5 of being smoke free! This is the longest I have now been without a cigerette! :thumbup:

Very proud of myself....

Well better put the cream on my face and a patch on my arm!

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all!!!!

:wave: It was me, Molly, that hit 33 weeks! :happydance: I can't believe there is only six more weeks to go! I'm so so nervous and starting to worry we don't have all the things we need. :haha:

Glad Madcat and her LO are going home :happydance: 

No thunder and lightening here although I do wish we did. I like it :)


----------



## madcatwoman

hi all! im back!:flower:
im half sat on a chair, very delicately!.

Ive been reading all your posts in hospital but couldnt reply, but thanks for all your kind wishes,congrats and concerns over the way i was treated in there, it was hard going!.

I had the best nights sleep last night at home, and Bailey is very well behaved, doesnt do much crying really!.

Bit of a traumatic birth though it has to be said. 
They induced me on tuesday and started the mos horrendous cramping, contractions started late afternoon but tailed off at night, so i sent DH home in the evening at 10pm. I went to the loo&too brush my teeth, stood up and waters gushed everywhere, phoned Dh&he came stright back. From that moment on contractions were just crusifying me, suddenly, and ward staff were too busy to deal with me properly, i was just hanging on to the bedside table not knowing what to do. DH turned up to find me in a state, and then they eventually wheeled me off to the labour room.

In the labour room the G&A didnt door ANYTHING for me, just made me dizzy, i just wasnt coping,i couldnt even repsond to anyone asking me anything, never known anything like it.I asked for an epi dural, the poor aneathestist had a hard time,for some reason i couldnt push the small of my back out as he kept requesting and didnt have enough time between contractions either, it took a while but he managed it in the end, and good god the relief from feeling like i was dying was immense!!!!.

Anyway,time passed,and it was wednesday morning,10cm's,and they realised there was a problem,Bailey was coming out nose and lips first with his head bent up in a strange way.He couldnt get past my pelvic bone and in the end no amount of pushing or contractions did anything and contractions died off.
The docs came in a few times, i was horrified to think after all that it would come to a section, but another doc took one look and said "permission for forceps??", i agreed, a towel came out and put on me, two huge pushes and she got him out!.I was shocked.

His face was badly bruised and very swollen, it was as traumatic for him as it was for me. 
I asked about the amount of pain i was in, so quickly and for so long, they said the presentation had something to do with it making it worse than it should have been,

As you all know, the stay in the hospital was another story, and im mad with them for not informing me, i was soo upset and angry in there.

Bailey is a good baby though, doesnt cry very often and never for long,(not like the other babies in the hospital). He woke just once in the night for a feed, and then again at 7am which i saw to. His bruising& swellings have gone down too as well.

I have problems with my ass, hurts to sit, No2's are an experience!.

but apart from that im ok,...well, swollen feet have appeared since labour, but thats about it. But i'll be honest in saying the labour frightened the hell out of me, i knew it would be painful but this was in a completely different league.

im having trouble posting photos on here, but there will be some on my FB!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madcat. So glad to hear from you and sorry everything was so traumatic :hugs: Just think you're home now and everything is ok and you can sit back and watch the rest of us moan until it's our time :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: Madcat. So glad to hear from you and sorry everything was so traumatic :hugs: Just think you're home now and everything is ok and you can sit back and watch the rest of us moan until it's our time :haha:

Woahh the line is getting shorter now!

I think I am 4th in line for the next grad baby!

So its, Molly, Loopy, Ozzie then me? am I right?

If so I am crapping myself now! Plus there is only around 4 days between mine and Ozzie's due date aswell!

Scary!

Madcat, Glad to have you home! Can't wait to see pictures :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....set/?set=a.10150184489311809.300873.637601808

heres my FB link to the pictures, if i havent added anyone let me know!!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

you missed claire. but loopy and claire are level as they are both 2nd babies atleast.

Ouch cat not good but at least it was bailey being awkaurd not the induction that really caused teh issue. (i can do this!!)

HUgs he is so cute. he ahs a proper adult head but taht could eb the swelling.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoops sorry Claire!

Ok so 5th in line still makes me crap my pants!

For some reason I am absolutley knackerd!! Might have to have a nap.

Madcat - The link doesn't work for me? If you search for Sofie MrsBump Hartley you should find me....It's my bump picture as my profile picture

Going to the pictures tonight with DH to watch Fast & Furious 5 (His choice, not mine :dohh: )


----------



## sequeena

Morning ladies x madcat I'm glad you're home so sorry to hear about your labour and bailey's swollen head :( I can't see the pics but dunno how to add you on my iPhone so search for Sarah woolcock and the bump pic in my avatar will come up xx

I've woken up with less of a sinus headache today which is good. 2 more paracetamol should sort it out.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thought I should post my latest bump picture!

32+2


----------



## molly85

awwww poor head. 

we had cricket yesterday, qualifying and football today andmatt wants to see the man u chelsea match tomorrow. am i ever going to get a chance to have this baby?


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!
Madcat,thank god you're home.So sorry you had such a shit time of it,it seems most of our babies were in awkward positions.I'd say you're just so relieved to have him here now and the whole labour done and dusted.
I know what you mean about the pain level,even when its not your 1st you're not expecting it to be that painful,its only when you're in the middle of it you really remember!Will go onto fb now and see him,congrats again and well done.x

We've the in laws all coming down from belfast in a little while.
Dh's been great,I had a lie in and he had the house all clean and sandwiches made for the visitors and all when I got up,don't know what I'm gonna do without him on monday:cry:

Teagan did well last night,she had a feed at 11.30pm,then went to 2.30am and had another,and then went a whole 4 hrs to 6.30 for her next 1:happydance:

Madcat you enjoying your non preg body?
I was out shopping yest for 3 hrs and only needed to pee once!And I also shaved my legs in the shower bending down today!!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

i can only do mine in the shower. can i please start labour now


----------



## madcatwoman

im loving my non pregger body!!!!!!!!!!!!. loving it!. and as soon as my bits heal i'll be estatic!!.

i'll put my profile on here so anyone who wants to see the pics can add me!
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=637601808


----------



## sequeena

I only have a bath... Will it get to a point where I get wedged in the bath?? :haha:


----------



## molly85

cat got wedged lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies :hi:

Madcat so pleased your home and can enjoy your time
As a mum properly now!

SK that's an impressive bump!

Well honestly you would think people in London have never seen a pregnant women before! The looks I've got this last 24 hours! If I didn't notice my sister would point out their faces :dohh: 

I think I'm just going to hide for the rest of my pregnancy!

Ozzie I know its creeping up right! But you'll have everything, honestly it's amazing how little they actually need to start with, you'll be fine! All they care about is sleep, food, cuddles and a clean bum. As long as you can do that (well and clothes I suppose!) you'll be fine! 

Molly when do you find out if the induction goes ahead at 39 weeks? Is it tomorrow? Xx


----------



## molly85

yup should be by midday depending on babies arriving and midwife getting up lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I should know a definate date for my c-section in the next couple weeks! :wacko: It's so weird that I'm going to know EXACTLY when my baby is coming. Takes all the suspense out of it :-(


----------



## molly85

you might get stalled if hes still healthy and there are emergencies going on.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Naw, the consultant is saying 39 weeks. No exceptions. I think you'll be next Molly, right?


----------



## molly85

i damn hope so lol.
not to bad then i meant put back in the day not as in days later.

i'm so hungry today i may eat my own arm. matts going to get me cereal but i have to wait til full time grrrr football


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, ah, yeah, I meant that it's weird knowing the day. I'm also having worries now about BFing. After the c-section, they want to take him to the NICU for monitoring to make sure his heart is ok. I don't know how long he will be there (I will ask). How am I supposed to establish skin to skin contact and BFing if he's in the NICU and I'm recovering from a c-section :cry: I know LO's heart is the most important thing, but I want to at least have some normality! ARGH!


----------



## molly85

have them put him straight on you within the hour. thats what midwife said you should be able to go straight after him to nicu once your sewn up then can do it there. or he can come to u with his machines. there is nothing in a hospital that isn't portable


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I'll speak to the consultant. I just feel anxious cause I know there's going to be a lot of fuss over him. I've told DH that no matter where they take him, he's to go with them.


----------



## molly85

tahts our hospitals policy ifmums intheatre dad will go with baby if they need to leave.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm not sure of our hospital's policy, but like it or not, DH is going with our baby. I want to know exactly what is being done. Makes my blood boil really to think that sometimes parents aren't consulted before things are done.


----------



## gilz82

It really depends on the hospital Molly, I was told I'd be taken straight to the NICU to see Noah once I'd been sown up but that's not what happened. He ended up in high dependancy and they said I couldn't go into high dependancy in my hospital bed. I ended up not being allowed to see him until 10pm that night and he was born at 14:15. I had to wait until I was able to move my legs fully and get out of bed into a wheelchair. Not going to lie getting out of bed to go and see him was the worst pain I've ever felt but there was no way I was waiting any longer!!


----------



## molly85

ah guess it does depend I just know our hospital and if he is purley for moitoring she should be able to see him


----------



## gilz82

How are you feeling about tomorrow anyway? Have you had anymore back pain?


----------



## molly85

yup it keeps coming back. tomorrow is standard nerves. i am more tetchy that I won't be favourable as I feel so crap and can't face matt being at work and just waiting now. my feet have also reswollen


----------



## gilz82

I'm sure with the pains you've been having and being able to reach your cervix things are heading in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## molly85

yup just don't loosing the faith.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies!

Ace bump Sofie!

Ozzie you should have an in depth chat with your consultant about skin to skin and bf, see what is possible under different circumstances and get your wishes known so they know to prioritise bonding opportunities if there isn't any immediate danger.

Madcat I'm so happy you are home!! Bailey looks to have healed really fast, I hope you do too! You did so well. A presentation like that is something like 2% (or maybe 0.2, I forget) so it's not likely to be something that will recur. As with everyone else it's best to take some time to heal physically and emotionally before getting into deep thought about the future. Big hugs. I'm sorry it wasn't straightforward.

Pink if you think you get funny looks being pregnant you should see the ones I get using my wrap. I think people must think I'm carrying my huge deformed boobs or something. :wacko:

Well my bro and family have been and gone. Not too stressful despite their 5 boys and Byron going wild. Got a lovely black and White striped cow playsuit and bib.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm getting quite excited for you Molly, it's so soon!


----------



## molly85

funny how i thought you would disaprove of the induction thing lol.

i will trade i'll have indigo and byron you do theselast days/weeks?


----------



## PeanutBean

I only disapprove of woman's choices being taken away from them and being subjected to things they don't want. :thumbup: We should all be able to make our own informed decisions and bear any burden of risk those choices may it may not present.

But no thanks. I'm done with pregnancy!


----------



## molly85

awww your so mean. 
i guess i have had the choise to walk anywhere half decent removed. I can't romm over orget off the sofa without thinking sumits going to snap.Right now i would take a section justso i get my legsback. could do withhaving my bp done as my feet are fat as are my hands and the skins dead dry


----------



## loopylollipop

Are you actually going in hospital tomorrow to be induced Molly?

Sorry am a bit of a numpty at the moment.

Ozzi - I am actually looking forward to having a date to focus on.

Back is killing me today.

One good thing about being very obviously pregnant its that wherever I go they dont refuse me toilet facilities:winkwink: They look at the bump with fear and go 'ok! - I'll show you where it is'.

and for a change the men at the local tip are helpful instead of telling me off for taking stuff home (I asked someone if they were throwing a kids bike out). Apparently its 'council property' once at tip. I pointed out the 'recycle more' sign but still got told off. Whilst pregnant they let me do what I want hee hee.


----------



## molly85

loopy see my ticker lol.

Tomorrow is exam and sweep if chuff is up to standard which i have no idea how many points i need on the bishops score. Oh yes I have been reading. made the mistake of looking for dilated cervix pictures and got aborted babies i have no idea how


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> loopy see my ticker lol.
> 
> Tomorrow is exam and sweep if chuff is up to standard which i have no idea how many points i need on the bishops score. Oh yes I have been reading. made the mistake of looking for dilated cervix pictures and got aborted babies i have no idea how

forgive me, told ya am a muppet.

Started making chilli for tea tonight and then realised we are going out for our last supper:dohh:

I would imagine given all your niggles your chuff will be up for it all:winkwink:

And like you said,Madcats difficulties were baby presentation related rather than due to induction.

Madcat, sorry you had a rough time but glad you are home.

Face presentations are something I have only ever read about, never ever seen in a real life delivery. Pretty rare poor love. Glad his swelling went down so quickly. He really is a cutie :kiss::hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh i have come to expect ahe will either be very ready and we will see her sunday night/monday morning or she will string it out and we a section purley because she refuses to shift lol neither bother me as long as I am prepped.


----------



## loopylollipop

well whichever way Molls you get to meet yer girl soon and hopefully that manky pelvis can start to repair itself :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

idon't think its going to heal liek a normal persons would. I am so applying to join the cirsus with it. I can still bend over backwards and forwards lol


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Ace bump Sofie!
> 
> Ozzie you should have an in depth chat with your consultant about skin to skin and bf, see what is possible under different circumstances and get your wishes known so they know to prioritise bonding opportunities if there isn't any immediate danger.
> 
> Madcat I'm so happy you are home!! Bailey looks to have healed really fast, I hope you do too! You did so well. A presentation like that is something like 2% (or maybe 0.2, I forget) so it's not likely to be something that will recur. As with everyone else it's best to take some time to heal physically and emotionally before getting into deep thought about the future. Big hugs. I'm sorry it wasn't straightforward.
> 
> Pink if you think you get funny looks being pregnant you should see the ones I get using my wrap. I think people must think I'm carrying my huge deformed boobs or something. :wacko:
> 
> Well my bro and family have been and gone. Not too stressful despite their 5 boys and Byron going wild. Got a lovely black and White striped cow playsuit and bib.

youre right. the presentation of Bailey is according to the midwives something like 1 in 5,000, they were all amazed, you should have seen the number of people gorping at wonder at my neither regions!!!:blush:. no-one really knew what the outcome would be.
I hope i havent worried you molly,it had to me my pregnancy that was the difficult one, you'll be fine!!.

Sorry if ive missed anyones news, not on here often at the moment as the pc chair kills my ass, but please-someone text me if theres anything i should know!!!.x


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie, my friends baby was in NICU and she had a c-section and she expressed as oft as she could to get her milk supply up and by the time they got home he was feeding from her. She BF her son for 8 months so it's def possible cx


----------



## molly85

have to try harder than that cat to scare me. going smoothly at a decent speed wpould scare me lol


----------



## madcatwoman

thats the spirit!. id like to add one more thing tho, i found the epidural to rank higher than any goddly status!,:winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I agree, after the sheer terror of the needles part my epidural was awesome. Very weird but awesome :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

they can stick a needle in my spine but not in my back


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks for all the support. Needles! YIKES! You think I wouldn't have such a problem because I have three tattoos, but getting a needle put into my spine just kinda boggles my mind! Oh, if anyone wants to add me to facebook: https://www.facebook.com/you.heatheranne :flower:


----------



## molly85

i hate locals lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I just added you Ozzie xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

pinkclaire said:


> I just added you Ozzie xx

Me too

:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: :) I'm loved! :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Me too Ozzie :thumbup:

You'll be fine with the epidural, I'm so needle phobic I usually pass out getting blood taken. My anaesthetist was really good and let me lie on my side for mine, there's no way I could have done it sitting up I was crying so bad :blush:


----------



## gilz82

Oh SofieKirsten I added you on Facebook too :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I'm getting a spinal so it'll just be a one off. I'm just a baby about needles, lol.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> Oh SofieKirsten I added you on Facebook too :thumbup:

:happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I added you girls on fb, this is mine if you want to add me :flower: https://www.facebook.com/sarah.woolcock


----------



## tas1

Well done Madcat! Glad you are home now and enjoying Baby Bailey. Im glad he is a good baby,Caleb is getting better (touch wood) so if tonight is bad will you get Bailey to ring Caleb and have a word lol!

I havent got Fb so hope you get pics up on here soon.

Hope everyone else is ok! And enjoy your pregnancies coz once baby is here it goes fast! 

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all 
My little boy just had his feed, 6.30am, ,DH did his nightime one,ive never slept so much!

Re-needles&epidurals, i felt absolutely nothing!,not a sausage!, magic!, he just had trouble getting it in as i couldnt maintain the right position!.

Ive woken with my boobs killing me,&leaking URGH!. does this last long???.


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad you had a good night madcat! I have no idea on the boob front if your not BF but I think it varies person to person from what I've read!

My son was up half the night coughing poor thing, still has his 6am wake up call though! I'm shattered he's running round like a madman. Oh to be a child again!

Last night I'd thoroughly had enough. My hips and back we're killing me, I found I now have 3 stretchmarks and im just so tired!


----------



## gilz82

Claire sorry you are feeling so crappy it won't be long now hon :hugs:

Madcat I found the milk was really bad for about 4 days, I had to change the breast pads a couple of times per day to stop embarrassing leakage. After that I used pads for another week just to be sure, only one set per day this time. I only bought a box of 44 pads and I used them all and by that point didn't need anymore. 

I know everyone is different but for me when my milk came in so did thr hormones and baby blues so if you feel really emotional today blame the milk :haha:

As for me I have two questions, why does it not tell you in the books about the post pregnancy night sweats? I thought I wa sick so googled night sweats after pregnancy and apparently it's just your body getting rid of the excess fluid. But... its gross, everynight I'm literally soaking, the bed is soaking, even my duvet cover was soaking last night. I would just like it to stop now please!!

Also any idea how to get Noah to stop howling the place down any time he's even half naked? He hates it so even changing his nappy he screams. During the day it's not brilliant but I can live with it, but at night I want him to stay calm and sleepy while I change him and then feed him. Instead he gets all worked up screams for five minutes and then is wide awake for feeding and going back down in his crib :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh Bailey doesnt like his nappy changed either, being stripped off.

oh hope i dont get the night sweats!:wacko:

Peanut, you can answer this one, the hospital gave me witch hazle to dab on my ass, its run out now, is there anything else i can use ?, also, is there anything worth buying from a supermarket to soften:blush:(sorry) your poo, i started going(with lactolouse but had no precription for it)but stopped again as it hurts!


----------



## molly85

you can get senna over the counter or grapes/punes and loads of water. you will need more water while your producing milk anyway it drys you out.

hehe my book covers naked babies. it basically says cover them. try swaddling the top half and put a muslin on as much of the lower half as you can. 

we went to bed around 11pm I only woke at 6 for the loo and matt woke me up at 8 as i had snored and kept him up so he was watching match of teh day lol. now I just need to have my meds and tea, shower and poter til mid wife arrives. I am bricking it. I have never had a professional hand up there. 

Cat your OH is great getting up for night feeds how are you doing teh bottles in the end?


----------



## pinkclaire

I know its not long, but I just hit that point last night! I think its because it was so stuffy as well that didnt help.

In the night Gilz is his nappy full? If its not I'd not worry about changing it so often, maybe every other feed? not sure how long hes going for? certainally 4 hours in a sposie is normally fine if its just a wee for little ones? That way your not disturbing him as much. That was a big turn around for me when someone said you dont have to change it everytime he wakes as I thought I did!

Molly good luck this morning you will be fine! Have you never had a smear test or anything like that? Your lucky you got this far!


----------



## molly85

they have changed the age on smears everytime I reached them they finally settled at 25 and I got the letter the week I got my :bfp: so didn't have it. I was meant to have one earlier in teh year as my peiods were still in hiding but teh nurse said they would just bin the test and not check it so didn't have it done


----------



## gilz82

Claire Noah's new favourite thing is to poop twice during the night so I have to change him :grr: If it was just pee I'd just leave him overnight.


----------



## pinkclaire

Damn it! Do you use warm water on him? That might help? Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly yes that happened to me as well. We had a talk from a nurse at 18 in 6th form about how important they are and then just before I was 21 they changed it! So I demanded one anyway lol. I had one just before I got pregnant again and ot came back abnormal :cry: so I have to have another one done after this baby :cry:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm in the same boat claire,I had lletz done in June for abnormal cells and have to go for follow up appointment when teagan is 3 months old for a colposcopy to make sure nothing has returned,I'm bricking it.

Molly good luck today hun,hope your cervix is favourable,or better still the sweep does the trick and you go into labour today or tomorrow.

Madcat I only had leaky boobs for 2 days,they seem almost back to normal today,they were soooo sore on thurs and fri.
Gilz I'm with you on the night sweats,I wake up drowned in sweat,so pleasant.
Hope it does get rid of fluid,my legs and feet look like tree trunks or something,way worse than when I was actually pregnant.Its taking away the few clothes options I have,as leggings are a definite no no with these bloody legs!

Teagan is doing well,she was fed at 11.30 pm,then she went until 4.45am and then went until 9.45 this morning!!
Of course the boys were up at 6.30am so its not like I got to sleep til 9.45,but I'm so glad she's doing big blocks of sleep.Definately better behaved than her brothers.I haven't even resorted to using a dummy yet,I think I had 1 shoved in the boys mouths before we even left hospital!

We had the in laws down yesterday,what a lucky girl teagan is,she got sooo much new clothes.Everyone is besotted with her!!

Good luck again molly,keep us postedx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all!

Good luck Molly! Best advice is to try and relax as much as possible as the more tense you are the more likely it is to be uncomfortable. I hate internals and they always wreck and make me bleed and I can't relax so def try and do it differently from me! Lol

Trying to remember....

Sweats - I don't get night sweats, instead I sweat every time I feed and feel well stinky all the time. :sick: I'd forgotten than my own odour changes during bf. Weird. I'm drinking gallons as I don't even have any water retention. :wacko:

Bums - we couldn't find any witch hazel. I tried boots own bum cream, anusol, prescription suppository, prescription anaesthetic cream, lavender compress, ice pack. Either nothing has helped except time or the boots cream has been best. But, I found anusol has a lot more zinc in which I'm kind of allergic to so that might be why that was stingy. Anyway since switching back to the boots cream everything shrank fast though that could be because of swelling going down too. Sit as little as possible and don't spend long periods of time on your feet. Don't lie on your back. All those things put pressure on the back passage so can make things worse or at least slow healing time. Hope that helps!

Naked babies - yes babies hate their clothes off. Make sure they're really warm. Put a muslin on the change mat if it's plastic so it's not as cold, use warm or tepid water on cotton wool or terries/muslin rather than wipes, don't strip off more than you need to, be fast! They will still probably scream. :lol:

Did I miss anything?


----------



## gilz82

Claire - I use warm water and cotton wool and he's still not happy. He even hated getting it done in his incubator and that's kept warm all the time :shrug: maybe he'll grow out of it. 

Vbaby I had lletz done 8 years ago now, that I could cope with but I do hate colposcopies. I hope yours goes without any drama and everything is ok now :hugs:

The policy on smears is different in scotland. It's from age 21 and they are done every three years. My last smear was so distressing as a trainee did it and she put the speculum in sideways and scratched all of my insides when she tried to open it. It was five years ago and the mw bitched at me for not having another done at my booking in appointment, so they'll be chasing me to get one done in a couple of weeks. I'll need to find somewhere else to get it done as both of the nurses at my gps were close friends with my mum and it feels wrong having them look up my wooha :rofl:


----------



## molly85

All done!!!!!!

I was nice and relaxed lol

I scored a 6!!!!!!!!!!!

2-3 cm soft and stretchy. delightfully posterior so god knows what I could feel. Membranes can be felt so am booked in 8 am wednesday but I am not make it that far now yay!!!!!

Matts faffing with deciding on his leave as he is allowed to book last mionute for full pay as all the guys on site have agreed to cover him.

now i just need to bounce on my ball and create a nice water fall.

Oh was more uncomfy having her rummage than the sweep itself lol


----------



## gilz82

Thats fantastic news molly :wohoo: Abby could be here really soon!


----------



## molly85

bets are on for tomorrow lol she doesn't expect me to see Friday teh 13th without her. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## loopylollipop

Its not everyday you go snooping online to find out the state of someones cervix:haha:

but Yay! Molly :thumbup:

another grad baby soon.....ooops that means me next yikes:wacko:

Maybe I might just stand and hide behind Pink.....

btw added ozzie and sequeena on FB

Was up at 5am. Couldnt be bothered coming online as the computer was too far away. Had three breakfasts over 5 hours. Bah.

no real news here. Consultant appointment tomorrow at 14:30.


----------



## molly85

lol dads cleared his schedule to take me to see aneathist just incas ewe end up with 2 cars at the hospital lol. Might re switch my bags as MW doesn't see me being in more than a night maybe 2 lol. Just got to organise matt does he have tuesday off or not if sweep wasn't successful.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo Molly a new baby in a few days!!

I'm sorry we've no advice that will fix the issues you're having with Noah Gilz, unfortunately these babies have a mind of their own and you often do just have to wait for them to grow out of things! :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh I've got one more idea Gilz, my friend had one of these black and White mobiles and that worked a treat as they can see the contrast at a very young age. I'll google when I get home and see what I can find!

Loopy it's ok you can have your own spot :haha:

Molly that's fab news, I hope you go into labour spontaneously but great you've got an end I'm sight! Really pleased for you!

Gilz your GP will probably make you have your smear at your 6 week check, at least that's what they do here!


----------



## molly85

oi positive thinking maybe tonight or tomorrow


----------



## molly85

my smear will be for my 26th what a lovely prezzy


----------



## PeanutBean

Smears aren't normally recommended til 12 weeks. I think the bleeding and cervix changes must be more likely to give an abnormal result.

Bit random but does it get anyone else's back up when the mws ask about contraception and the likes? For some reason it really p's me off. Like I'm an irresponsible teen who doesn't know her options. And talk about rubbing it in, can't even sit down and they're asking about sex!

I wasn't being negative silly Molly! Either way she's coming in the next few days and it's exciting! There was so much focus with 4 of us all due at the same time, and with Noah coming early, this is like round 3 just beginning!

We're planning on going to the petting farm soon, the one I've never been too which Byron loves. Quite exciting! I'm going to see if I can dress Indigo in something other than a sleepsuit though it might all be just too massive yet.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning/afternoon all! I had my last smear before I moved here and they don't recommend I get another one until 2013 now. :shrug: All have been normal.

:happydance: Go Molly! Get that little girl movin'! :)

Thanks for all the facebook adds! I'm loving seeing pics of the new LOs :)


----------



## gilz82

Loopy I don't have you on Facebook you can add me too if you'd like https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=763414961

Claire that would not be good if they want to spring a smear test on me at six week check eww eww eww I don't want one :hissy: Also thanks for the mobile idea I hadn't thought of that. Need to try something. 

Peanut have a nice day, hopefully some of Indigo's clothes will fit, Noah is still in th same five preemie sleepsuits cos nothing else fits at all :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz, do you need some small baby clothes? I got some given to me (like for 5lbs-7lbs) and I have a feeling little man will be bigger than that. I don't know when I'll have some money for postage (probably the middle of the month) and I can send them off to you if you like :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Ozzie but it's ok just keep them incase Alex is small. It's not actually too much hassle to wash and wear the ones he has, I'm just to tight to buy anymore cos I'm sure once he starts gaining weight he'll grow like a mushroom!! Thanks so much for the offer though :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Would have been no hassle :flower: I have too many clothes for Alex already :rofl: DH keeps saying that he has more clothes than him!


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz this is the kind of thing I meant https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Shape...5520/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304855872&sr=8-1

It might just distract him? If it doesnt now it certainally will soon! My friend also opened the book up and put them on the wall all down her changing unit so another idea?


PB hope you have fun sounds great! I've never heard that about the 12 week thing? They forced it on all of my friends who I met who were due around the same time as me last time! I managed to get out of mine as I had signs of infection, but got it done just before I found out I was preggers again!

Sorry if I've missed anything out I'm so tired.

I just went to Tesco and bought the last of my baby bits I needed for my hospital bag so I have no excuse now and need to pack my bag! Ahhh that makes it real lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

thanks for the link Gilz. I was gonna stalk you down via friends on one of the other girls sites x

well keep practising with my baby wrap. I look like the side of a house with a big(gish) bump and a toy monkey strap in between my (.)(.) :haha: It takes some getting out of too. I reckon I might put it on before I go out and wear it as part of my outfit then just slot him in and readjust him once I am wherever I am going. Otherwise am going to feel a fool trying to grapple with 200m of cloth stood at the side of my car. I can imagine it flapping around and taking out a couple of old ladies and maybe the odd small child in the process :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well day 6 and still smoke free.

Although I did have a massive stress out at DH this morning! He was called out to Wales last night and didn't get back until 5:30am and he had his alarms set for 11:30am to get back up to go back to work again....

Now he has 4 phones and he put all 4 frigging alarms on! I didn't sleep to well last night anyway so it just really annoyed me!

More than it would if I was still smoking....Anyway I said I was sorry before he went to work because it was so stupid of me for stressing out at him! Poor sod!

Haven't even got the energy to do anything today not even a load of washing! 

We were supposed to take my step mum to Bingo tonight which I was rather looking forward too (sad I know!) but now he has been called back out to Wales again so he won't be back until around 9pm. 

We went to Pizza Hut last night for a meal rather than the pictures because his throat was abit swollen and he didn't want to be in a darkend room packed full of people.

Ahh well I have told him he has to take the whole of Monday off because of all of the hours he has put in for work this weekend, he had the morning off anyway because we have the consultant appointment tomorrow.

I am actually dreading this appointment because it doesn't say on my letter what it is actually about? As far as we knew we were back to being midwife led and we wouldn't have to see a consultant again unless I went back in for reduced fetal movement?? :wacko:

Sorry for the long post lol!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

lol these wraps sound fun.

I am now trying to figure out what the cramps and twinges are lol

Peanut you know me my PMA doesn't last forever need you guys cheering her out to. Matts requesting from wednesday night off my dads taking me in on wednesday. I want her out now lol.

So far I have been told to have sex, bounce on the ball, eat curry, try any thing herbal all i wanted was a senna lol


----------



## molly85

Sofie don't worry I was meant to be midwife lead care but the thyroid doc kept saying come back in 8 weeks I did and saw everyone whilst I was there. Made me a sort of medium case.

Quite chuffed i did get to see ob now :D


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol these wraps sound fun.
> 
> I am now trying to figure out what the cramps and twinges are lol
> 
> Peanut you know me my PMA doesn't last forever need you guys cheering her out to. Matts requesting from wednesday night off my dads taking me in on wednesday. I want her out now lol.
> 
> So far I have been told to have sex, bounce on the ball, eat curry, try any thing herbal all i wanted was a senna lol

Mollys gonna have her baby soon..

gimme a L
gimme a A
gimme a B
gimme a O
gimme a U
gimme a R

thats my cheerleader thing for you!:loopy:

maybe you could try all those suggestions at once:juggle:

Sofie - dont worry about the appointment, at least they are keeping an eye on you. They will discharge you back to mw if there are no concerns.

Well done you on staying poison free :winkwink: keep up the good work!


----------



## molly85

lol. laughing seems to work to. Oh and to give myself teh poops which is what the curry is for. typical it's tehone thing i struggle to do as it will makeme ill and I don't mean from the bum. Gradpes should do the job lol


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks peanut, pretty much what im doing now, its just gona take time really isnt it!.

just been out for a very SLOOOOW & short walk..
 



Attached Files:







006b&w.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5









007.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5









010.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









011.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5









026.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkclaire

What a cutie Cat! You look really good as well xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> lol these wraps sound fun.
> 
> I am now trying to figure out what the cramps and twinges are lol
> 
> Peanut you know me my PMA doesn't last forever need you guys cheering her out to. Matts requesting from wednesday night off my dads taking me in on wednesday. I want her out now lol.
> 
> So far I have been told to have sex, bounce on the ball, eat curry, try any thing herbal all i wanted was a senna lol
> 
> Mollys gonna have her baby soon..
> 
> gimme a L
> gimme a A
> gimme a B
> gimme a O
> gimme a U
> gimme a R
> 
> thats my cheerleader thing for you!:loopy:
> 
> maybe you could try all those suggestions at once:juggle:
> 
> Sofie - dont worry about the appointment, at least they are keeping an eye on you. They will discharge you back to mw if there are no concerns.
> 
> Well done you on staying poison free :winkwink: keep up the good work!Click to expand...

Thanks Loopy!

I love that you said poison free lol made me giggle :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks pinkclaire. today is the 1st day ive felt i could do a short walk without something drastic happening!, also the 1st day ive got my photography going again! :haha:


----------



## molly85

oh god, do i need a poop, is it a BH, is it a contraction?????? oh the choises


----------



## molly85

I love him cat they are all so cute we need pics on the front page of them all


----------



## pinkclaire

I know the photos are great, I wish I could take photos like that of my son! 

Molly I've had that feeling today as well, I'm getting back BHs but I'm sure someone said you cant get back BH? I'm sure their wrong lol. But also cant stop pooing lol.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat -wow what beautiful pics Bailey is gorgeous!!

Molly I think trying to have sex, eat a curry and bounce on your ball all at once might be a bit much but let us know how it goes :rofl:

Claire thanks for the link, it's weird there where pictures like that in the neonatal unit and I had no idea why. Stupid me thought the were optical illusions :dohh: but clearly not, what a total spoon I am :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Brilliant news molly!!!hopefully you'll be well on your way now.
You'll have yourself driven demented with symptom spotting lol!!!

Madcat,he's gorgeous.

Peanut,yes I was asked before I left the hospital and also by the health visitor on thurs had I thought of contraception!:wacko:
A 35 yr old woman who already has 3 planned children and has managed not to fall pregnant when I haven't wanted to!
Not to mention the fact my baby is a few days old,my vj is all stitched and there's no way in the world sex will be happening anytime soon!!!!

They used to do smears at 6 wks but now they leave til 12wks because the results at 6 wks are inaccurate.Thats what they do here anyway.

Anyone who already has their babes got really sore back?My back keeps literally giving way.Sometimes it just happens when I'm sitting or lying in bed not even trying to bend or anything?
Didn't have back probs in pregnancy or post pregnancy with the boys.Wondering is it something to do with her being back to back and putting more pressure on it.

Hope there's some exciting news soon molly!x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm beginning to feel so knackered! Someone told me that the last few weeks of pregnancy she just wanted to sleep and sleep, but my evil right hip is acting up and I can't get comfy :brat:


----------



## molly85

lol ozzie well apparently I am in my last few days and I want to sleep but can't lol.

Well it was a poop and some hick/contraction action. I have hermoving down now shes making a right song and dance over it wiggling around lol.

we have ahad some sort of scanky show no idea if its just from sweep or the start or the real thing but does resemble the gross snotty bit you get with a period


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks vbaby it's amazing how quick things changed that was only just over a year ago!

Gilz don't worry I didn't know until someone told me after I had had James! But it might just distract him enough?! Distraction method works for a lot of things :thumbup:

Molly if it carries on coming it's your plug and start of labour if not it's from the sweep!


----------



## molly85

hehe, will go nicely with the lower back ache and jiggling about. my poor pelvis. 

We had visitors so was bouncing on my ball witha 10monthold on my lap. Mol's wasn't topleased with such a small person being in her house. hes really active so i think she was a bit confussed not knowing anyone that size. I keep telling matt that she prob won't be like that with abby as abby won't moveso fast at her on try and get near her. Matt was cusddling her to him instead of giving her space. he willlearn and damn quick as she wasreasonably well behaved when he was outside lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie forgot to say I'm shattered! I really have no energy now. Pretty hard when you have a 1 YO to run round after as well! The end is in sight though :hugs:

Molly will be fine I'm sure! James chases our dog around constantly and tries to sit on her alot!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat your boy is supercute! Well done for being out ready and taking photos. I didn't leave the house for days and neither of us found time or energy for photos really at the start.

We had fun at the farm but I still feel heavy and sore when on my feet a while so Blue Planet is out for now. Not sure what we'll do tomorrow. It's DH's last day of pat leave. :cry: We did put Indigo in clothes though some are a bit big, she still looks well cute though!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: DH should really stop buying me biscuits :blush: Just sat here and ate a whole pack of Fox's Creams :blush:


----------



## molly85

awww i wanna see her in clothes


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies! I'm on the iPhone so will have to catch up properly when I get on the pc later. Hugs to everyone who needs them! :hugs:

I am very emotional today as I got to speak to my nanna for the first time in over ten years. I lost contact when my mum and dad divorced and my mother poisoned me against my dads side of the family so I've not seen her but it was lovely :cry: she's old now and not well but she was so happy to see me and was excited about Thomas. She's my only surviving grand parent so I'm not going to waste any time with her!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Awww Sequeena :hugs: I'm glad you're working on your relationship with her :)


----------



## mamadonna

madcat Bailey is gorgeous


----------



## molly85

Awwsequeena I now how you feel on grandparents I was devistated when matts grandad died just before new year as I have none so we are cherishing his grandmum and my great aunt. We are driving all teh way to runcorn to see her once abby is here.

Shit that means I can book the room in only a few days wahhhhhh


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm in the same boat. My only granny died when I was 19 but DH has his paternal grandparents still alive both in their late 80s and very unwell. :(. But they're up in Newcastle so we haven't seen them in ages. Now Indigo is here they are top of our list as soon as we are all up to the journey and a night away.

I think I'm missing people on fb because of being on my phone all the time. I would be very appreciative if some kind person friends with everyone could suggest the people I'm not already friends with.


----------



## loopylollipop

Sequeena that is lovely you are reconnecting:hugs:

Madcat - beautiful pics, you look great too:flower:

Sofie - I had to add the poison bit hee hee. Cant help it with my job :haha:

Pink - you are a mine of info- hopefully something will help Gilz with her little man.

Speaking of tired....just slept for about 3 hours on the couch. Not comfy but ooohh so needed. First day-time nap since my pregnancy started. Lovely.

Peanut, sounds like a nice day down at the farm. I bet Indigo looked a little treasure.

Molly - c'mon hun

gimme a P :wohoo:
gimme a L:wohoo:
gimme a U:wohoo:
gimme a G:wohoo:

Yay!!

Madcat - hows Bids girl these days? Isnt she due soon??
Hope shes ok :hugs:


----------



## molly85

how long after sweep is it plug not sweep?

how longa re u leaving it peanut?


----------



## sequeena

It's so sad about our grandparents :( my dear grandad who Thomas is named after died when I was 11 :cry: I still miss him terribly.

Lmao at loopys chant!! :lol:

This is the mothercare highchair my cousin gave me, it was only used twice! The pic looks a bit small on the iPhone so my apologies if it is.
https://static.which.net/media/images/product/mothercare_barcelona-184848.jpg


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> Sequeena that is lovely you are reconnecting:hugs:
> 
> Madcat - beautiful pics, you look great too:flower:
> 
> Sofie - I had to add the poison bit hee hee. Cant help it with my job :haha:
> 
> Pink - you are a mine of info- hopefully something will help Gilz with her little man.
> 
> Speaking of tired....just slept for about 3 hours on the couch. Not comfy but ooohh so needed. First day-time nap since my pregnancy started. Lovely.
> 
> Peanut, sounds like a nice day down at the farm. I bet Indigo looked a little treasure.
> 
> Molly - c'mon hun
> 
> gimme a P :wohoo:
> gimme a L:wohoo:
> gimme a U:wohoo:
> gimme a G:wohoo:
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Madcat - hows Bids girl these days? Isnt she due soon??
> Hope shes ok :hugs:

Hiya, bids was a month behind me, so shes about 38 weeks, i head from her yesterday and shes doing fine and promised to let me know when she has any news!:winkwink:


----------



## molly85

oh a high chair I am jealous.

I miss bids how is she doing? where did she go?


----------



## loopylollipop

nice highchair Sequeena.

We havent got one, we are waiting til nearer weaning as we have no room and I have no idea where I am going to store it. Already falling over the pram.

Glad Bids is ok, send our love and good wishes for a problem=free birth:hugs:

Getting some nasty kicks in my foofoo:sick:

Weird shaped bump getting weirder. Not square anymore. Big ole dip around belly button and for some reason he is avoiding the whole left side of my uterus. Head replaced my right lung - think that is now in my throat - and so my bump starts with shoulders and I look about 26 weeks . Crazy baby:wacko: 

Oh and am scared to wipe when I go for a wee in case a foot is hanging out...


----------



## sequeena

I'm lucky that we have loads of room as it's only us (plus pets) in a 3 bedroom house x


----------



## molly85

loopy when does it stop being sweep gunk and become show?


oh come on abby some nice regular contractions please


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well tomorrow I have my consultant appointment and it will also be day 7 for me being smoke free!

I know I keep going on about it but I am just so proud of myself!

:flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Molly the sweep gunk would be more like the normal mucousy stuff with maybe some of the lube stuff, likely more watery than plug. Plug more likely thicker, often mixed with some blood and be more substantial. 

I never had a plug go myself. PB and Vbaby saw theres so they have first hand experience!

Keep going SK:hugs: 

GL with your appointment tomorrow, I have mine too. Am really excited I may get a date to meet my LO!

Hope Jake has been behaving himself:hugs:


----------



## molly85

ah well i have had slimy dark redy brown stuff. not loads but there was more appeared when I did a poop and it was on my pad


----------



## loopylollipop

there may have been a little bleeding after sweep but it does sound like could be some plug!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> Molly the sweep gunk would be more like the normal mucousy stuff with maybe some of the lube stuff, likely more watery than plug. Plug more likely thicker, often mixed with some blood and be more substantial.
> 
> I never had a plug go myself. PB and Vbaby saw theres so they have first hand experience!
> 
> Keep going SK:hugs:
> 
> GL with your appointment tomorrow, I have mine too. Am really excited I may get a date to meet my LO!
> 
> Hope Jake has been behaving himself:hugs:

Thanks Loopy! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

Jake has been behaving but seems to like sticking limbs out at the side of my bump which can be bloody painful!

Going to get an early night tonight as the appointment is at 10am.

Night All!

x


----------



## molly85

night sofie, hope i don't see you til tuesday :winkwink:


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy that was sweet! I had a rough time with James and his sleep and did a LOT of reading, researching and generally speaking to people about what they did! But he's a really clever, advanced active boy and I honestly think that was all it was, he likes stimulation!

Molly, if it's plug it's usually pinky rather than blood, it sounds more to me like irritation from the sweep :blush: sorry to be negative! When my plug went properly (I lost bits from quite early on) it literally didn't stop there was so much of it I can't explain how much!!!

I was going to write more but I've forgotten now, hmmm sorry girls! Xx


----------



## molly85

no bother pink. i was just nosey. it wasn't fresh blood. morethat period style browny stuff but I know it can't last long. back pains happening so even if it's BH's its ok


----------



## PeanutBean

How long am I leaving what Molly?

My show was well not like others have described on here! It was totally mucous but not thick at all. I woke thinking it was my waters, it was really runny. It was totally clear except for the pink streaks. No brown for me. As the day went on it got thicker and redder though never quite red as such, but it never stopped coming.

I've got a stupid Sunday migraine.


----------



## molly85

oh soz, waiting to go see your family in newcastle.

ok so no strict science to this plug thing excellent.


----------



## pinkclaire

That sounds the same as mine PB, more pinky streaks than bloody and it was continuous once it started!


----------



## molly85

ah well prob just the sweep


----------



## loopylollipop

just shows what I know Molls, just the usual books vs reality = totally different:winkwink:

I guess time will tell....

Am going to sign off, get comfy in my bed and snuggle down with OH. My mum is coming tomorrow morning to help me and he has worked like a crazy man trying to sort attic room out for kids so mom is impressed. I think he is scared of her :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol. whip that man lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry Molly I couldn't see what I'd posted that made sense with your question! :dohh: The in laws will come see us soon but DH's grandparents are too old, they can't leave the house, so we have to go up. DH can't really manage the drive that far or at least I wouldn't let him so we have to wait tip I am able to sit 2.5hrs and drive without actually dying! Plus with it's too much for a baby to do it all in a day so we have to learn the logistics of an overnight stay with two plus have two days together for the trip which coincide with our friend not working so we can stay with her. It's very complicated! At the latest DH has a week booked off in June so we'll go then if not before.

Ah, my girl is getting ready for the witching hour. Hoping DH will take her as the ibuprofen didn't touch my head. :(


----------



## molly85

oh dear. oh few i was planning on seeing our family in late june/early july staying in travel lodge and matt driving so not complete insanity as i was looking at 2 nights


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly you'll be fine. I found it easier travelling with a newborn they are very adaptable! Matts family all live in Yorkshire so we went up there 5 days after James was born and it was fine! We'll try and get up there when we can to see his nan and grandad etc as there's no way they could get down here but just need to work out how with two kids and what to do with the dog first! Xx


----------



## molly85

personally that was my thought ican snooze and when I have done the drive i need to stop to pee every hour lol takes about 4 hours with my weeing


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah just take regular stops and take Abby out the car seat for a stretch. They tend to sleep in the car as babies, it's harder as they get older cos they get bored lol xx


----------



## molly85

not sure what my parents did to me i always sleep lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Was woken up this morning to DH's alarms again! Not Happy!! :growlmad:

On a funnier note I think I have adult 'nappy rash!' my bump makes me sweat underneath it and inbetween my legs and it is sore on one side and I found a small (what I think to be) irritation lump.

Think I will stick some sudcocream on that!

Going to try and get another hour before the consultant appointment! I am so tierd!

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol SK! Poor you. Yes sudacream or bepanthan or something will help! My OH is very fit and he has big muscly thighs (yum yum lol) and he gets it from running alot, I always tell him he's got fat man rub haha!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning girls
Any babies or anything i should know?:wacko:

had another good night, Bailey didnt wake until 4.30am but even then not crying, just hiccuping,but i was awake and fed him anyway, its now 7.45 im awake and he's just stiring!.:sleep:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck Sofie and try some talc to keep your skin dry.

Glad Bailey is sleeping so well Madcat! Indigo hardly did any witching last night then woke at 3am for a feed, did a big poo then went to sleep and just woke half an hour ago chuntering. I was awake a while after the night feed though as I had a dream we dug a grave a for her. :( :cry: It was because we watched the funeral episode of Twin Peaks before bed so it merged with the one other thing always on my mind but it still freaked me out and I started obsessing over her breathing. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

OH no, i hate those dreams that leave you obcessing, i must admit i have moments lying in bed though listening to Baileys breathing or murmering which is a comfort!

well, after all i said, MIL is coming round this morning at 11. not sure what happened to the no visitors rule for the 1st week. aparently she was phoning DH up when i was in hospital asking when she could come round. I have said yes for today but ive told him i want her here for no longer than 30mins, and if i feel the need to take Bailey out of the room(hes due his feed when she visits) then i will and she'll have to lump it.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry about your horrible dream Peanut :hugs: I hate dreams like that. 

Madcat sounds like Bailey is a really settled baby at night that's fantastic :thumbup: It sounds good that you have a plan to deal with your MIL today. Just don't let her get to you. 

I could have killed my MIL yesterday. I went into see her when I was out a walk to stop her just popping in when she feels like it and she just took Noah out of my arms as I walked in the door. I said "what are you doing, you don't just do that" and she told me not to be silly and just walked away. Needless to say I decided we were going home just after that!


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,my bloody show was more like just bloody discharge,you know kinda like day 1 or 2 of a period before the full bleeding starts?I didn't have snotty thick mucusy stuff at all.so seems its different for nearly everyone!!!

Well its my 1st day flying solo,so far so good!I managed to get shay to school on time,and show off teagan to all the other mammies!!
Last night the little angel got fed by her dad at 11.30,and she slept thru until 5 this morning:happydance:I am well impressed with her,my boys would have had me up every hr or 2 when they were only a wk old!
Hopefully its not a once off.
When she did waken at 5 so did oran so we've all been up since then.Got all my jobs done this morning,house is clean ,clothes drying,even have potatoes and veg peeled for dinner later,i'm feeling very efficient lol!!


----------



## loopylollipop

morning...

Vbaby dont burn yourself out!

My mum is coming very soon to 'help'.

It always makes me feel guilty as I watch her buzzing around the house I didnt think was too bad in the first place. My 'resting' then involves getting up and doing something out of sheer embarrassment.

She will also be inspecting OHs attic work and passing comment which will no doubt be - ooh he still has alot to do hasnt he?

Humph.

I should shut up and be grateful really.


----------



## gilz82

God Vbaby you are my hero :thumbup: I'm knackered and have done nothing this morning other than feed Noah. My housework badly needs done and I've got mount everest high pile of ironing to do. 

Really must pull my socks up and actually do something.


----------



## loopylollipop

Peanut I had loads of horrible dreams like that when I started on my blood pressure tablets. Took me a week to get over, I couldnt even tell anybody about it for ages:cry:


----------



## vbaby3

Its only day 1 gilz,I'd say by wednesday I won't be quite so enthusiastic and full of beans lol!!plus I had 7hrs sleep in a row last night.
If shay didn't have to be at school I'd say we'd all be still pottering about in our jammies!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, allergies!!!!!! I'm sniffly and sleepy!

Keep it up SK! DH is trying to quit as well, but it's hard for him to go cold turkey. He's cutting down gradually. I know he'll have quit by the time LO comes cause that's his goal :flower:

I hope it's the start Molly!!!!!

:hugs: to PB. I hope you're feeling better.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm feeling icky :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies. I'm ok now I'm in the day. Stupid infiltrating Twin Peaks. It's always managed to get under my skin but mixing with my babe is just mean!

We're about to go to the shops. Try again for some clothes for me, get some veggie food in and treat grumpy Byron. Of course Indigo did a big poo so DH has dashed off to collect a parcel first. Oh he's back! We're off!


----------



## molly85

big Poooooooo, jojo did a poo that looked like a 12 week scan picture that was disturbing lol.

Anyway no baby here. guess I am either BHing like a deamon or am onto contrations that are painful but not hideous. So seeing Mr pain doctor at 2pm dads on duty for that. Damn tried to switch to a better pay and go tariff and it says i will change on the 19th I have run my 300 msgs out wahhhhhh. 

Loving these babies sleeping through, abby will probably compete with noah for night time activity


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: molly!


----------



## pinkclaire

I just had to take James to hospital :-( he's fine but he fell down the stairs when I wasn't looking, I didn't even realise he was going down them! He usually goes down backwards crawling if that makes sense but ever since my little Sis stayed he wants to go down the normal way so reckon that's what he did. Thought best to have him checked out though just in case.


----------



## molly85

little tyke, you is needing a stiar gate if they work on him. i seem to rememeber hes and escape artist


----------



## gilz82

Aw Claire I'm glad James is ok but I bet he gave you a fright. 

Molly I hope this is the start and not just more BHs. 

Noah has now decided he's going to have trapped wind issues during the day too. He thrashed around so much since his morning feed he didnt sleep so now he's very crabby. I need to try and get showered and tidy the house this afternoon so I hope he's so exhausted he just goes to sleep now.


----------



## vbaby3

poor james pink,glad he's ok.Little boys are like daredevils,shay was nuts and used to scare me on a daily basis,oran isn't quite so bad.

gilz soundslike noah has what shay had.Its hard work hun,all i can say is that if nothing seems to help him,nothing worked on shay we tried everything,he will grow out of it.
Not much help now I know,I used to be at my wits end.Shay just gradually improved and by about 3months he was ok.Big hugs,my heart goes out to you.xxxx

have a nice day peanut!


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz he sounds just like James as well, and I agree he will grow out of it, but I know its awful!!!

I know thankfully he was ok he could have been really hurt, boys are a nightmare|! He has no fear st all! Matt said I need to get used to it as he was forever coming home with broken arms and the such!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls so basically Noah will grow out of the weird wind/colic stuff but then grow into a little monkey who falls down stairs :dohh: Where can I buy a giant roll of bubble wrap :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

lol Gilz :haha: yeah probably he is a boy lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

> I could have killed my MIL yesterday. I went into see her when I was out a walk to stop her just popping in when she feels like it and she just took Noah out of my arms as I walked in the door. I said "what are you doing, you don't just do that" and she told me not to be silly and just walked away. Needless to say I decided we were going home just after that!

 gilz that would p*ss me off!.
my MIL held bailey, sat there with a cuppa and his head was hanging right back, no support at all, i was about to pipe up, when FIL did the deed for me and said "should his head be like that?"....so i said "no it shouldnt, his head should be supported, he tired now so you better put him back in the basket"..............andyway she did, and i told her to put him feet down at the end of the basket...........and what does she do?, yep- head end up top of basket, so i pulled him down and told her, you need to put the feet at the bottom, it all prevents cot death. she said nothing!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, what is it with all your MILs thinking they are so entitled to do whatever they want with your babies!? It's doing my head in!


----------



## vbaby3

gilz82 said:


> Thanks girls so basically Noah will grow out of the weird wind/colic stuff but then grow into a little monkey who falls down stairs :dohh: Where can I buy a giant roll of bubble wrap :rofl:

You got it in 1 gilz!!!
As soon as you're over 1 thing,along comes the next.The joys of motherhood:wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz.

I feel like LO is lower now. I'm getting a lot of period like cramping and my hips are so sore. I think I'm going to have to invest in some expanders for my jeans.


----------



## molly85

Oh bubble wrap i know where to get that lol.

well pain doctor seen. recommendation is I have pain relief IV so it works fast or doesn't work full stop. SO have to request that on arrival.

could i brick it more?


----------



## gilz82

Molly you'll be fine, just remember you get Abby at the end of the process :hugs:


----------



## molly85

well our hospital does mobile epidurals or what ever they are called so give me a mild sedative and hook me up lol. I know i'll not go naturally im to nutty.

oh and my mum has been told she can only wear machine cleaned clothes nea abby and she is to wash head to foot before contact. she wasn't to pleased but her personal; hygiene is horrific. and i mean real nasty. she won't accept instructions or help but has no idea how filthy she is. example is she will only wipe once after a poop and gets brown streaks on her towel but will carry on using teh towel. eugh it's grim my dads given up telling her.


----------



## vbaby3

Don't worry molly,you'll be fine hun.
An epidural is definately the way forward!!How I begged for 1 last wk,when it was too late.My 1st labour although very long is definately my least traumatic and it was my epidural labour.x


----------



## molly85

Am just a bit worried at how dilated I was I know you can wounder around all open for weeks but i imagine once waters go its all very quick. Poor matt said he would possibly drive me on wednesday after his night shift i said no you can not nap or sleep in ahospital


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was reading a thread the other day and the OP asked who was getting an epidural, not whether they were right or anything and another poster said that they were harming their baby by getting it, etc etc etc. :dohh: Some people do my head in!


----------



## molly85

damn it. that would annoy me a calm medicated birth is better all round that a traumatic natural birth. there is proof a traumatic birth can have an affect later on on a childs mental health. but a good stable healthy family life should counter it out so no worrys girls


----------



## pinkclaire

People on here piss me off. What a boring world it would be if we all did the same. 

The no cry it out here blinkies piss me off. Don't get me wrong, I don't really believe in it if you don't have to, but I had to do it after 6 months when I was totally exhausted and james' was waking every 45 mins through the night for a feed. It worked within a week he was only waking once. And trust me I tried every method going first! Maybe I'm a bit touchy about it but there's no need!

My sons a legend when it comes to food. He's just eaten a bowl full of chili I'm struggling with lol. Feel sorry for nursery tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I agree slightly with the cry it out stuff. I know that a new baby really has no concept of attention seeking behavior so I would not let a newborn cry it out, but as they get older, I don't see the harm. Besides, I think mothers come to recognize the cries of their babies and know when they want something.


----------



## molly85

nothing wrong with his appetite after his tumble.

I'm trying to think of teh things i disaprove of but have now read so much am happy with what ever works.

Oh yes I know kids running around shops/restraunts. I have no idea how to fix that one so can't pass comment. I think a lot of time and training is needed and you might catch that family on their first visit or a day thats actually going really well.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly I find that if you have family meals at home, they are fine out as they are used to sitting down, waiting etc. If its something you feel strongly about your kids will do it. Just have them act at home at meal times as to how you would want when their out and then they know the rules.
Yeah exactly Ozzie, I felt really strongly about never letting James cry when he was young, but by 6 months he knew what he was doing. TBH when I did it he didnt really cry, more shouted at me and was very angry towards me. I could cope with that lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I got very early on that going out was a privilege and if my brother or I misbehaved, we didn't get to go out, simple as. We were always taught to hold onto the shopping cart in the grocery store, if we weren't riding in the cart. Sad thing is, to this day, if I'm out with my mom or dad shopping, I catch myself still holding onto the cart :rofl: I think it's just a matter of nipping it in the bud early.


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Pink glad James is ok. I am quite liking the bubble wrap idea Gilz:thumbup:

Molly I was 2cm dilated when I requested an epidural! I had a home birth booked and the works, but three days into my induction and starting off on the drip I just thought WTF it can get much more medicalised anyway!

The mw frowned and said = what you are only 2 cm??? My reply - yes but I wont be by the time they get round to it, will I?? And I was right, I was 5cm and just starting to puff on G&A. My epi was wonderful but am pretty sure it led to the ventouse and I couldnt feel to push. Swings and roundabouts.

Well my news, little Dyl still well and truly breech with ass buried in my pelvis. My elective c-section is booked for thursday 19th May. Scary I have a date!!

But sooo excited, cant wait to meet him:happydance:

No plans as yet if he does turn. Have growth scan on 16th and keeping an eye on BP so it depends on the results of those.


----------



## sequeena

Kelly brook has lost her little girl at 5 months :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Weird question but do any of you other girls miss being pregnant? I don't miss the illness aspect of it but I miss feeling special if that makes any sense. You know that feeling you have a purpose and are needed etc? Right now I feel like my only purpose is to tell people how Noah is. That sounds really ridiculous, like I'm jealous of Noah which I'm not but I seem to not exist anymore. Other than you girls no one asks how I am. 

Madcat glad your FIL stepped in and pointed out your MIL wasn't holding Bailey properly. She's a complete arse what point was there in her putting Bailey down in his crib incorrectly when you were telling how it should be done. 

I can sense there will be a MIL related freaky coming our way this weekend. We are invited to a wedding reception. I told my OH I wasn't going to go as I don't feel happy leaving Noah with anyone when he's getting medicine in his food and still being sick after feeding. When she finds out she'll flip.

Loopy the 19th of May was my due date :dance: glad you have a date set now. Not long to go at all!


----------



## molly85

thank god I should beat you loopy lol.
I'll get there have my cannula and exam done see what the plan is and go from there all being good I will be home thursday evening lol (already on the drugs me thinks lol) 

I am now trying to decide if I am contracting or BHing I know both are good and these don't hurt just rock hard bump. these raspberry leaf capsuals are brilliant lol.


----------



## molly85

Gilz can't you take noah in a carrier? or just attend the reception with him in your lovely pram?


----------



## gilz82

Oh I really don't think they'd be impressed if we took Noah with us Molly. I don't get the impression it'll be child friendly reception.


----------



## loopylollipop

I have stopped taking my RLT in case it triggers anything off! Yes hopefully you will be all done and dusted by then Molly.

Sequeena - I just heard about Kelly Brook. Felt :sick: poor girl. I thought she was further on though, her bump looked bigger than mine now.

Gilz - stick by your guns. He is taking a bit of looking after right now and I must admit I would feel the same as you do.

I missed being pregnant terribly after DS. You feel like only you can be making this baby, people are nice to you, smile and on the whole make you feel special and lovely. Then you just become the same as everybody else. I am already starting to grieve this one, was telling OH last night how much I am going to miss his little kicks, hiccups etc. Although am not going to miss the discomfort his is currently causing me!

Madcat - your MIL arrggghhh:growlmad:!! Can she really be that stupid! Glad your DH turned out ok and she didnt manage to break his neck...


----------



## molly85

Oh in that case Gilz don't go. you won't enjoy it at all. His mum can poke it or was she looking forward to having him?

madcat soz I love the fact you bit your tongue so well and everyone else is pointing out her floors. Guess she doesn't know asmuch as she thought lol

I'm taking the max dose on the tub woundering if i can sneak it up lol


----------



## gilz82

She was never supposed to be having Noah Molly she'll just be mad that I didn't go rather than let her have him. 

She asked me yesterday if she could come down and take him a couple of times a week and I said thanks but there is no need for that. Her honest to god response was, let me know when the novelty of looking after him has worn off. What novelty woman he's my son :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies. Loopy, ditto about getting the epi once the drip was in and the ventouse finish. :wacko: I definitely preferred going natural though. No pain relief wasn't particularly the plan, I just don't like any of it!

Gilz I can never miss being pregnant! :lol: But you are right, mums disappear from when labour starts. It's one of the reasons I so hate people saying "well you have a healthy baby and that's all that matters" because no, mums matter too, we don't cease to exist just because people choose to ignore us. I wouldn't go to the reception. I'm afraid I'm of the opinion that a wedding that bans kids would be full of drunk knobs anyway. We've been invited to one next year that says no kids. I wonder they bothered. What are we going to do with a 1 and 3 year old? :wacko: I consider weddings to be a family affair not a club night but I know not everyone feels the same!

My girl has just gone to sleep after about 3 hours awake!! We fed and changed bums and fed again. She watched me hang washing on the racks and sort out dry washing. She's been gazing at me while I've been sorting emails and doing some PC stuff. She's getting very wakeful, I'll need to start finding things to entertain her!

Well I managed to find one rather expensive skirt for me today. So that about doubles my number of respectable garments! Used the double pram with Byron in it today. I so <3 it! Got a cheap newborn top for Indigo to wear with her newborn leggings. The few outfits she has are all blue and red right now.


----------



## molly85

ohhhh. shes asking for having him for afull night saying stuffl like that. I mean a night where he wakes every hour, vomits or explodes each time and won't take his feed for ages lol. can you train him to do that????


----------



## molly85

she looks so cute in red and blue. glad you found clothes.

When we finally get married I plan on booking some sort of childcare so parents can have their fun day and their is specifically some one to look after the kids as we will have quite afew there.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, in answer to your question, i have to say im glad im not pregnant anymore, i dont really miss it, i guess the 1st few months were fine, but as time went on i didnt enjoy it, and as for labour...well!. I can see how you can get broody easily, i look at bailey and i dont want him to grow up!!!!!, but id have to want it real bad to do it all again, and i think id have to speak to someone about a section as theres no way id go through with a natrual labour ever again(end of!), plus all my bits down there:blush: are buggered up, ontop of which i think i now have piles, or one at least, im very uncomfy.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz, I'm not sure if you remember me saying but just before you all had babies I was saying how I felt so insignificant after I had James. Its strange because you are the centre of attention and suddenly people barely ask you if your ok. That sounds really attention seeking and if you knew me IRL you'd no that couldnt be further from the truth! I'm sure its hormones as well.

I have been invited to a wedding reception where kids arent welcome just after this one is born. I'm not going. For a start I dont want to leave my weeks old baby! 

Loopy yay on having a date! SoI'm def 3rd in line now :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love children at weddings! When DH and I renew our vows in California (I actually want a full out real wedding, lol, not a registry office one or a small one. I never had my dad walk me down the aisle, etc, anyways....) kids will be very welcome!


----------



## loopylollipop

Yes Pink you are def 3rd!

And Molly and I will be hopefully sorted within the next 10days so not long for you :happydance:

Yes am super excited about having a date. Felt weird, like shopping for a baby - hmmm yes thursday would be better for me...

very very odd.

The good thing is that they offered me a choice of a natural delivery, which is the first time I have been given this option by a doctor. I wouldnt entertain it, but at least I was given an option which was nice.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: shopping for a baby :haha:


----------



## molly85

typical i'm getting regular tightenings. no sign of any plug business just ewcm type stuff ( maybe a slight tinge to it but it was a likktle yellow??)

not any real pain and I need a poop but can i go??


----------



## gilz82

pinkclaire said:


> Its strange because you are the centre of attention and suddenly people barely ask you if your ok. That sounds really attention seeking and if you knew me IRL you'd no that couldnt be further from the truth! I'm sure its hormones as well.

Claire you basically just described me, I hate being the centre of attention in fact I actively shy away from it. It probably is a combination of hormones and just missing how attentive my OH was when he was here :blush:

Peanut the wedding will be rammed full of drunken knobs, especially the people who've been there all day. If my OH comes home from it drunk on Saturday night he can have a comfy night on the couch. He won't be coming upstairs to disturb Noah. 

Oh and Madcat I don't miss the painful side of pregnancy at all, I miss the movements and my little bump and the feeling like I had a purpose. The kidney pain and puking etc I honestly couldn't see far enough :haha:

When roughly are babies supposed to start spending more time awake other than just when they are eating. Noah still seems to want to sleep straight after he's eaten, with the thrashing that's not always how it turns out, but that's what he seems to want to do. I just wondered if I'm now supposed to be actively trying to keep him awake during the day?


----------



## molly85

reaching for baby manual again lol

I think it was after a few weeks. so i would give him to be a few weeks again so hes at adjusted age


----------



## molly85

on the not feeling like you have a purpose thing. I feel like an incubator. its always hows abby? Peopleare asking about the baby etc


----------



## gilz82

Be prepared for that to get worse then Molly sorry. I get millions of texts per day that only ask how Noah is, I walk down the street and people ask how Noah is. 

Obviously your family will want to make sure you are ok after the birth but once they are sure you're ok there's a good chance they won't ask about you again.


----------



## molly85

lol i am quite rude about it as long as she is inside me we are 1 unit.

god i hope when i text i always ask how mum is.

Damn it this is annoying. they are not holding long enough the really painful ones. and I feel i would be letting matt down saying come home


----------



## pinkclaire

I would say its to early to worry about stuff like that Gilz, he'll do it naturally when hes ready!

I completely understand hun, and I hated being pregnant with James, couldnt wait for it to be over and couldnt understand why I felt like it after!!


----------



## loopylollipop

We care about you too Gilz :winkwink:

I will miss having OH running around after me, or trying at least. I love it when he smiles and looks all glowing at me, rubs my bump and coos at it.

We met up outside the maternity unit today after he had parked the car and I saw him across the road and shouted - hey!! are you the guy that got me pregnant!!! His face was a picture! Passersby were scowling at him, I nearly peed my pants :rofl::rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol that is funny. 

Soz I am all grumoy now.


----------



## loopylollipop

maybe being grumpy is good Molly! you might be turning into that snarling dog....

are the tightenings painful?


----------



## gilz82

I know you girls care and I'm truly thankful for that :hugs: :kiss:

Loopy that's so funny I'd have laughed if I'd witnessed someone saying that :rofl:

Molly be a crabby as you like we won't judge or complain, we're here for you to be as crabby as you like :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly have some rest, things might pick up in the morning and you'll want some energy for that!

Loopy sorry I missed you say you had your date. Apologies to everyone - I am mostly reading in between back patting and shushing whilst Indigo evinced and am I finding I'm skimming posts and missing things. Please don't be offended!

As for staying awake, well it varies, but I'm already noticing Indigo being peacefully awake for longer. Byron was considerably older, he was only just starting to look around at two weeks. I agree with pink that you'll want to add a few weeks to compensate for Noah being early bit it varies anyway.

I am sooooooooo tired. But I doubt I'll get sleep before the usual midnight because of Indigo's witching hour(s). First day on my own tomorrow and I'm dreading it! For sure I'll not do anything like vbaby did today!!


----------



## gilz82

Is Bryon at nursery tomorrow Peanut or is the first day with all three of you home alone?


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol loopy that's awesome!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I like that my consultant always makes a point of asking how I am as well. It makes me feel like my feelings matter and it's not just about baby.


----------



## PeanutBean

No he's not in til thu.


----------



## molly85

they swing from a niggle to painful and now my tail really hurts and my legs are numby weird i don't know how they held me up to try and wash up


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: :haha: Sick pleasure from a thread in second tri about breastfeeding.


----------



## molly85

ozzie we are gnna ban you from though threads


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I haven't said a word :) I'm just watching.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, take a paracetamol, if they're still painful I'd say your on your way :thumbup: Ooooh exciting!

Loopy thats great, I might try that on my DH, but he'd probably shout back something equally embarassing lol.

PB good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i have glugged some calpol. I am a child really.


----------



## PeanutBean

Have you ladies seen madly's journal? She's not been having a good time. :(

I'm going to try and get an hour's sleep in before Indigo's next feed. Night! Molly if adH is in with Byron all night I'll probably check in here during the night feeds so do keep the thread posted if you have any developments. It's sounding very promising!


----------



## molly85

thanks.

i saw i think shes gone home i got a text and they go back tomorrow for results


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Poor Madly. I left her some hugs.

Oooooo, it's so exciting! I hope something happens soon Molly!


----------



## molly85

so do i. i have had enough pain for 9 months . i want this last climax to be over lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Thread closed in record time! :rofl: And I didn't comment at all :smug:


----------



## molly85

lol.
Right tryinga bath in a minute. the BH's/contrations seem to have died off but the back and butt is to much. 
Oh i may be wrong


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm off to bed! Good luck Molly xx


----------



## molly85

enjoy your sleep


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Evening Ladies,

Just a quick update from me because I need some sleep I am knackerd!

So I saw my consultant today who wants me to have the GTT test on the 19th May because my glucose levels were 6.7 and I am now on iron tablets because I am anemic! 

Suppose that explains my fatigue!

He said that if I go in for reduced movement again they have to send me for another scan straight away....

Oh and I have managed to stay smoke free for exactly a week! :happydance:

Very proud lady!

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

That breastfeeding thread made me LOL


----------



## molly85

i missed this. 
bath not great
Oh sofie I don't know if tahts good or bad. atleast they are looking after you


----------



## molly85

Well after last post i got up to get my pjs, and felt all wierd in lady garden area. and I have produced a very large amount of clear thick fluid. thankfully not my waters the sofa would never of recovered. I have called the hospital as i still have the tightening which we are still calling BH's. I have been sent to bed for the moment. if I can't sleep then we will reasses. but I have bungedmatts clean jeans in the dryer just incase. poor abby is all disgrunt;ed about this and fidgetting about. had to have a poke about up there to check that was where this stuff had come from and i can feel way more cervix but as its posterior i can't find an opening yet. fingers crossed if i can't sleep i haveatleast made it to 4 cm. hope to be communicating next when calling matt home ( i wish)

Night ladies and peanut i will have my phone i text you but indigo has probably slept through lol


----------



## gilz82

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh tired tired tired tired tired :grr:

That's it, that's all I've got for the moment :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly update!!!

Gilz I'm in that club with you Hun xx


----------



## madcatwoman

OH molly are things on the move for you?

morning all...

well i went to bed early last night, i could feel nothing but my stitches pulling down there all the time, plus for some reason i coulding stop pooping which made it more sore and left me feeling really under the weather, so DH sorted Bailey out for me and did the night feeds(all of one). Feeling a bit brighter this morning though!.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you were feeling rubbish last night Madcat, your DH is a star for looking after Bailey and letting you get some rest :thumbup:

I had a crappy night. Noah threw the whole of his 9 o'clock feed up all over the crib so I had to lift him and change everything. He then woke up starving at 11:30pm. Fed him put him back down and he just trashed about for hours. Tried putting him on his tummy which usually helps but it didn't, tried cuddling him that didn't help either. Fed him again at the back of 4 and then I started to feel not well. 

Dont know what's up, I feel really nauseous and my stomach is churning so I'm assuming it some kind of virus. Deep joy I'm so happy about that :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Hun it's crappy being ill when you've got little ones to look after, when's your OH next back?

Try and get some rest today even if it's not sleeping curl up on the sofa or something?

I'm so tired I'm going bk to bed for a bit I'm a bit worried about girlies movements (as I say that she bashes me!) so just going to rest my self. 
My dog is in a I'm going to trash everything kinda mood she's winding me up she's been so naughty this morning!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Sorry you were feeling rubbish last night Madcat, your DH is a star for looking after Bailey and letting you get some rest :thumbup:
> 
> I had a crappy night. Noah threw the whole of his 9 o'clock feed up all over the crib so I had to lift him and change everything. He then woke up starving at 11:30pm. Fed him put him back down and he just trashed about for hours. Tried putting him on his tummy which usually helps but it didn't, tried cuddling him that didn't help either. Fed him again at the back of 4 and then I started to feel not well.
> 
> Dont know what's up, I feel really nauseous and my stomach is churning so I'm assuming it some kind of virus. Deep joy I'm so happy about that :cry:

oh what a crap night!!:cry: like i say i was feeling a bit sick last night too, horrible isnt it?.
Its great all us grads are starting to have our babies but you certainly enter another phase then!


----------



## gilz82

My OH is back on Friday night Claire. Dogs are fantastic but there are days where they seem determined to bug the life out of you. Hope you get a little nap in bed, mind you if your girl is awake now maybe she'll keep you up. 

You are right the having a baby part is awesome Madcat, the work that in entails takes a little getting used to, it's totally worth it though. On the plus side I managed to grab a shower this morning when Noah finally fell asleep so at least I'm clean :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

Glad you are clean Gilz, its a good start to the day:haha:

Its amazing that having a baby means personal hygiene for mum becomes a luxury! Maybe it is natures way of grounding us and showing us what is really important in life.

Maybe our babes are just snuggling down Pink ready for their arrival. My boy has def slowed his movemnents down over last 3 weeks or so. I would certainly have called the hospital before now if it wasnt for my trusting ultrasound. I have had it out a few times to reassure me about his heartbeat.

Like you, he has started moving and paddling my bladder as I started typing!

Man coming today to measure up for carpet in the attic:happydance: Am so happy, maybe the kids will have a room up there after all before LO arrives.

Need Molly update!


----------



## gilz82

I don't miss the bladder bashing at all Loopy :nope: Have the mentioned to you about Dylan getting his hips checked a few months after he's born? They told me that because Noah had been breech since 16 weeks he'd need his hips checked, apparently its standard procedure for breech babies.


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> My OH is back on Friday night Claire. Dogs are fantastic but there are days where they seem determined to bug the life out of you. Hope you get a little nap in bed, mind you if your girl is awake now maybe she'll keep you up.
> 
> You are right the having a baby part is awesome Madcat, the work that in entails takes a little getting used to, it's totally worth it though. On the plus side I managed to grab a shower this morning when Noah finally fell asleep so at least I'm clean :thumbup:

love the new piccie hun!

actually, we always had the impression we would be running round like blue assed flies, but we actually have a fair bit of time on our hands, at present dh is building a chest of drawers and im on here, bailey is asleep!


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat thats great, enjoy the time! Once they find their legs...they are off!

No they havent mentioned a word about checking his hips. They routinely do hip scans on babes here anyway, but yes breech babes certainly are at higher risk. 

I asked specifically yesterday what type of breech he was, as I think frank breeches are the ones most at risk. Dyl is a flexed breecch, sat like a little buddha :D

I was really pleased with the Registrar yesterday. He talked to my OH as well, and really involved him which was nice. OH works in manufacturing so is not medical at all, and when I tried to explain all the c-section risks he just asked me to let them tell him and he would clarify things with me later if nec. They covered it really well and made sure he was happy with everything. It was refreshing.

I got my letter thro for my scan on fri, for a scan which was on the 27th April. that is what I was used to !!


----------



## pinkclaire

I think that it's the expectation that everything is over once you've had your baby, when actually pregnancy is just the start and you have all new challenges to deal with! I miss this niaveness from my first! 

I think tiredness is the worst bit I really do. Everything else is easy to cope with if you've had some sleep. And sone babies do sleep better than others :shrug:


----------



## molly85

I'm alive and still a walking incubator.

Bloody painful night but sleep was achieved. I had plannedto stay in bed most of the day with the theory I will get no sleep topmorrow. (can labouring woman have zopiclone?????) but i'm laid there for 20 minute listening to matt make farm yard noises ( and he says I snore) and decided sod it. I have little chores to do so have called mum and we are going to nose at a market when she arrives. I am stonkingly enjoying contractions but hospital said it should make tomorrow easy (hope they haven't jinxed it)

Matt came home with a head ache and he took paracetamol this worrys me on 2accounts he never is ill or has a head a headache and if he is I usually have to force medication on him. The headche is also in his roight eye so i am thinking he has a stress headache. If my walking around today bring these contractions back on seriously I am telling him not to go into night so he can rest he has to be on form tomorrow


----------



## gilz82

Noah was frank breech for about the first 8 weeks of being breech and then he moved to extended breech for the next 8 weeks, so head under my ribs, bum in my pelvis and feet round under the ribs on the other side.

The lack of sleep is the thing getting me Claire which i'm really surprised about. I've never been a great sleeper and i have had really bad bouts of insomnia on and off since i was 16. I think maybe i feel worse now because i know Noah has to rely completely on me.

Loopy my consultant was lovely with my OH too, granted he only met her once before Noah was born, but the day after my section i was in the shower and she came to my room. Rather than go away and come back to see me later she sat and explained why everything had happened leading up to the section etc to my OH. I think he really appreciated that.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to the sleepy mommies and :hugs: to Madly.

I just ate three bags of crisps :blush: The salt tasted so so so good though!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Ozzie I just ate two and was contemplating the third haha!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I found the biscuits DH hid as well :blush:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Well its taken me about 3hrs to catch up coz everytime I sit down I need to get up again to do something for 1 of the kiddies.I am like a blue arsed fly!!
I only got 3hrs sleep last night,and all 3 of them were up at 5.30this morning,the boys wrestling and screaming while I was trying to see to Teagan,complete chaos lol!
Hopefully in the next couple wks we'll have more of a routine going.I cannot cope without sleep,so will be off to my pit at 8 tonite!

Teagan has decided not to get her wind up,and to just take a wee bit of her bottle and then look for more an hr later!!So much for 4ozs every 4hrs,I knew the 1st few days were too good to be true!
Anyway,we'll get there eventually.In the meantime coffee is my best friend!

I'm gonna escape the madness on saturday.I have booked myself a pedicure for sat morning.Gonna leave dh in charge and go into town.Gonna get grocery shop too,and maybe find a few tops in primark for this in between stage of jellybellyness!
A nice wee break!


----------



## vbaby3

Hope things are continuing to progress molly,you definatley have a head start for induction tomorrow.And just in case I don't get back on,good luck!Hope it all goes smoothly for you and you're holding abby in your arms tomorrow/wednesday!x

Loopy thats great you have a date!!Exciting!!!!

Gilz,try and lie down whenever Noah does sleep.I know it might not be often but even if you get a few 20minute cat naps you'll feel better.I'm the worst when I'm tired,I feel like I can do anything at all once I'm rested.

I can't remember anthing else I read hhhmmmmm

Sofie,you're doing great,a wk is a great milestone!

madly,so glad bailey is being a good boy for you.Hope your bits heal soon hun.x


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Noah was frank breech for about the first 8 weeks of being breech and then he moved to extended breech for the next 8 weeks, so head under my ribs, bum in my pelvis and feet round under the ribs on the other side.
> 
> The lack of sleep is the thing getting me Claire which i'm really surprised about. I've never been a great sleeper and i have had really bad bouts of insomnia on and off since i was 16. I think maybe i feel worse now because i know Noah has to rely completely on me.
> 
> Loopy my consultant was lovely with my OH too, granted he only met her once before Noah was born, but the day after my section i was in the shower and she came to my room. Rather than go away and come back to see me later she sat and explained why everything had happened leading up to the section etc to my OH. I think he really appreciated that.

Its nice when the docs/mw take time out to speak to the partners. My OH goes to all his boys parent/teacher evenings and he gets really pissed off as the teachers rarely address him or look at him and focus completely on the mum. He wouldnt be there if he didnt care. It is the same with hospitals, they need to be involved. He said to the guy yesterday 'we have made this decision together' and it was great, it also made me feel very supported as well as showing that he was actively involved.

Oh Ozzie - biscuits sound good. Fox ginger creams nomnomnom.

Vbaby - sounds like a good plan. A little pampering is always good. Hopefully things will settle and the five thirty starts will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Loopy I love love love fox's ginger creams they are delicious!!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh Loopy I love love love fox's ginger creams they are delicious!!

they are just the best arent they!

I bought some in the local shop the other day and they didnt last two minutes. OH is a real cookie monster :haha:

do you have a date for Noahs hip scan Gilz?


----------



## gilz82

They are delicious and evil at the same time cos once you eat one you are almost obliged to eat the whole packet :rofl:

I don't have a date yet Loopy they said it would be arranged once we've seen the paediatrition. Don't have a date for that yet either.


----------



## madcatwoman

Question for the grad mums on here so far............ my bleeding is lessening now, but over the last 2 days ive passed two clots, just slightly bigger than a 50p each. this happened the morning after the mw visited and happened to asked me if id passed any lol, now im wondering if because shes asked, if its anything to be concerned about?....anyone else?


----------



## gilz82

I can't offer any advice Madcat I had no clots :nope:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

For Madcat - 

you may be starting to get more active. Your body may be reacting to this, making a clot appear. Pacing yourself can prevent this, so make sure you rest often during the day. You may feel pains before passing a clot. This is caused by your uterus contracting as it tries to get rid of the clot.

A clot can vary in size, from smaller than a penny to larger than a 50 pence piece. The larger ones can come as rather a surprise! Many mums describe them as looking like lumps of liver. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/youafterthebirth/clotexpert/

:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I agree with SK! If you start doing more the bleeding tends to start up again. It was on and off for me. Slightly larger should be fine but just call your midwife if your worried xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

So sorry I havent been around much since Charlie was born unfortunately we havent been having a very good time of things :( I haemorraged after delivering Charlie and quickly realised that despite trying to do things at my usual mad speed I had to slow down even more than when I was heavily pregnant :dohh: Sitting on the laptop makes me feeling disorientated and dizzy so I have been attempting to keep up as much as I can but its not been as easy as I expected :wacko:

Charlie is an absolute joy but hes not very well so am lucky right now to get a 20min power nap at any given time ..... I keep telling myself things will get better but in all honesty since I found the lump on his face on Sunday I have cried endless tears ..... this afternoon has been the most productive since Saturday so I have created a little me time to catch up :winkwink:

I have spent an age reading everything I have missed but please dont ask me to comment on everything because I really cannot remember everything ..... so sorry Ladies so instead I`m sending HUGE :hug: all round :)

Molly I am excited for you and tomorrow ..... fxed your little lady comes without all the drama we have experienced as grads so far :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Hi Madly :wave: how did things go today? 

Don't worry about catching up on all of us, we'll be here for you to catch up on once Charlie is more settled :kiss:


----------



## molly85

aww you still worry me with taht dizzybess.
i have fait she will slide out if painfully. All midwives have been very positive that it will go well and reasonably quickly. got to rejiggle my bag again. Found out the pools still broke so thats out if they had let me in it. 

do we now have a birth every week now for a month?


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly, sounds really tough hope your both ok :hugs:

Molly good luck you'll be fine. The end result will be worth it all xx


----------



## madcatwoman

molly incase i dont get a chance later on, i want to wish you all the best for tomorrow chick!, remember, you dont get any prizes for turning down pain relief, ask for what ever you want and if you cant get your OH to ok!. :hugs:xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

what madcat said ^^ when it was clear something wasnt quite right I went for the whole hog and am so glad I did :thumbup: even taking into account Charlies current situation and that my decision to go ahead with the forceps over a c-section may well of caused it I wouldnt change a thing even now :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: molly, good luck tomorrow!!!!!

Madly, I left a note in your journal :flower:

We're off for another scan tomorrow. Hopefully, all goes well!


----------



## loopylollipop

Madly - is Charlie poorly or is it the lump you are worried about? From your journal I thought he was feeding/sleeping ok?

:hugs::hugs:

Am loving your new avatar - what a lovely piccy of your two boys:kiss:

Molly getting proper excited for you :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello! Love to everyone and best wishes for their trials and tribulations.

I've not been on as I've been BUSY! But it's been a good day. Indigo slept til 3 and I was asleep again by half 4. Up at 7 and got straight in the shower while she was asleep. DH sorted Byron's breakfast. Got everyone dressed, fed, downstairs and had me some brek and after hours which included missed post, potties, nappies, hv and grandma phone calls, we finally got out on our dog walk. This also took an age and we were only just back in time for Byron's lunch. He ate well then did a poo on his potty :happydance:. I fed the babe at the dinner table whilst boiling eggs and after a while had time to make a butty for me. Then both fell asleep upstairs so I hoovered, sorted washing and pots and then had a couple of friends over for the afternoon. Lots of tea, cake and baby talk. They left and Byron ate his veg in front of the tv while I fed the babe who had slept for 5 hours :wacko: and DH is home to take Byron for an insect hunt in the garden and to make our tea. Phew! I feel really pleased with how the day went. Byron has toddler group tomorrow afternoon and dogwalk in the morning; thu Byron's in nursery and the hv is coming in the morning. I'm hoping to take indigo with me to register her birth on thu pm but didn't have time to make phonecalls today.

I'm afraid I can't really remember everything that's been written...

On the bleeding mine really comes and goes. I've had no clots but I think that's because of the placenta removal. I'm sure I had them after Byron but nothing very big. I think the issue with big clots is in case any material has been retained which can cause heavy blood loss and is a big risk of infection. I think it's just something to keep an eye on and it's definitely totally normal to lose clots of varying sizes.

Sorry you've not had your baby yet Molly but tomorrow will no doubt just need a little boost and things will be well on their way. Exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## loopylollipop

wow Peanut what a day!

Huge admiration :D

and here I was thinking I was doing well eventually getting round to vac the floors downstairs and do 3 whole pieces of ironing :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Molly!


----------



## molly85

whoops i feel like have been busy but I was trying to be out of the house if i was home alone i'd focus on what was happening to much


----------



## gilz82

Molly good luck for tomorrow, not that you'll need it I'm sure Abby is ready to be coming into this world and things will go smoothly. 

Peanut you've had such a productive day :thumbup: are you just glad the first day alone is over now?


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah it's good to know I can manage but mostly I'm glad Byron has managed. He's really missed his dadda but hasn't acted up at all.


----------



## molly85

some one has to go smoothly. would be funny if i arrive with a cervix like the channel tunnel and contracting every 3 minutes and I haven't a foggiest.

Matt would prob just be climbing into bed and i'm saying get dressed again


----------



## molly85

He might start to be mummys boy now your more yourself


----------



## PeanutBean

Me? Byron? He might but he was a daddy's boy pre-pregnancy despite both of us working full time. Daddy is just a great daddy and I'm a mum who organises rather than running around. It's the natural conclusion!


----------



## molly85

oh nooooo. you can have fun with indigo then swap them over later


----------



## pinkclaire

PB it's because daddies come home and play with them whilst we don't have the same time because we're sorting stuff out! At least that's the case in my head!

I have been so tired today and really not coping, just spent an hour with James doing puzzles, playing with his police car and reading stories. It's really lifted my mood I've felt all teary for some reason?

Molly you'll be fine tomorrow good
Luck and can't wait to see pics of Abby. 

Ozzie is it a scan tomorrow did you say? Good luck!

I have a boring MW appointment which is usually pointless. But I'm the afternoon I'm taking James out which I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yuppers, tomorrow! I love seeing my little guy and I'm very reassured by his higher heart rate last week. Only concern is it's a new ultrasound tech, but I trust the one who has been doing them will have briefed her fully.


----------



## pinkclaire

What do they check for in the scans other than the obvious!!


----------



## molly85

you'll have fun explaining why your there ozzie. Alex is just asuper laid back dude


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They check his heart :) and every other week they check his growth, so it'll be a growth check this week as well and we can see how chubby he's getting, lmao!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww well the positives of his heart is you get to see him once a week, there had to be one didn't there lol.

Molly it's getting closer!

Oh and ps the perfect birth is saving itself for me :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Molly xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

thinking of you today molly!...

Bailey is now a week old!:thumbup:

Not a bad night again, he woke at 3am, and then at 7am, i did the feeds this time.


----------



## gilz82

Happy one week Bailey :dance:

I had another crappy night I actually think Noah is getting worse at night :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Happy one week Bailey :dance:
> 
> I had another crappy night I actually think Noah is getting worse at night :cry:

oh i guessed that was it when i saw your FB status, thats not good,is he being sick again or just being grumbly thru the night?


----------



## gilz82

Both Madcat, he's sick after at least one of his night feeds. I think the thrashing makes him more likely to be sick so I was trying to swaddle him so he couldn't thrash but that's making him more upset so I've stopped swaddling him. 

I upped his feeds to 4oz two days ago cos he seemed to still be hungry after eating and he's taking that all but he's still feeding every four hours during the day and every three hours at night. I thought once he was eating more he was supposed to need fed less often?

We are both just so tired now and I'm trying to nap during the day but Noah can have been in his Moses basket for over an hour and then still be sick so I'm terrified I fall asleep and then he is sick and chokes or something silly :blush: :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz, I hope things start leveling out. Have you spoken to your doctor about it all?

Good luck today Molly!!!!

BLASTED PREGNANCY DREAMS!!!! I had a horribly vivid one of DH sleeping with another girl and then he was gone :cry: It was so so so real :(


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie the drs say it's all just part of Noah having reflux. We're due to see the health visitor again on Friday so I'll bring it up with her again and see if there is anything else to do. 

I had loads of horrible dreams when I was pregnant about my OH taking the baby and running away with his ex wife :rofl:

Loopy weirdly after our hip conversation yesterday I just got an appointment in for Noah to go for his hip ultrasound :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz sorry your nights are getting worse :cry:

quick one from, me waiting for OH to come home and we are heading up to hospital.

Had a bad night last night, had headache for 3 days now, paracetamol not helping and feel really sick. Sat for ages last night with head in a bucket. Also had some terrible ripping lower abdo pains. It was over pubic bone so think it is probably SPD, struggling to walk this morning. Back of my mind was worried about placental abruption but am pretty sure its not. Also movements arent as frequent but thats not new either. So have given up trying to diagnose myself and am going to deliver my hands back into scary NHS world. As long as my BP is reasonable, and CTG is ok will be reassured. 

So will check in later.

If I stay in will text you PB :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh - and the reason I logged on - Good Luck Molly!!!!

forgive me for being selfish. Stupid headache.

Cant wait to see little Abby:winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck today Molly! I hope Abby arrives quickly :D

Happy one week Bailey! :happydance:

Gilz :hugs: the nights will get better Hun. I don't know when but they will xx

Ozzie I'm forever having dreams like that! I wake up in a mood with oh and the poor bugger hasn't a clue :haha:

I just realised my gtt is tomorrow morning :( I really really hope I don't have type 1 diabetes. What a blow that will he if I do :( nevermind I have my 28 week midwife app in the afternoon so will get to hear Thomas again :cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

Loopy :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Loopy i hope everything is ok :hugs: and you get home soon


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Good luck Molly I know we spoke via text .... cant wait to see a pic of abby :happydance:

Gilz hon have you considered putting Noah on a `night` formula or `hungry` baby formula just for his night feeds :shrug: so sorry things are still not settling :hugs:

Loopy keep us updated hon hope everything is ok :hugs:

I used to have all sorts of dreams like that Ozzie :hugs: infact I still do :dohh:

Did I forget anything :shrug: apologises if I did :flower:

In camp madly we had a better night :) I have decided to skip the ranitidine for now as I am not convinced Charlie has reflux I think its more wind/colic and hes just had his first dose of infacol and a feed to fxed Ladies :) he currently feeding every 2hrs and taking 1-2 oz so am hoping this will help us achieve at least 3oz every 3hrs :winkwink: on a crap note we had to return Charlies britax carseat because we noticed yesterday the handle had a crack in it :growlmad: we have only used it 3 times since he was born :hissy: boots couldnt exchange so we got a refund and bought another one from Halfords :thumbup: We have decided to skip the house cleaning planned for this aft and we are going to have a nap :winkwink: I am running on no more than two hrs sleep at a time and its taking its toll so keep your fxed for me the infacol works and Charlie sleeps for a few hours now :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz when James had reflux the best I ever got out of him at night was 2 hours, and it did get worse before it gets better. I know that's easy for me to say in hindsight but just wanted you to know I've been there and appreciate how tough it is, especially when your on your own.

Loopy hope everything is ok, I've just been down to be monitored myself. I had my MW appointment and I told her that I had been worried a little about movements but has moved just have lots more quite periods than before and she wanted me to get checked out. Everything was fine but she's right it's better to be safe rather than sorry. After I got there she hasn't stopped moving since!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are ok pink. Hope everything's ok loopy. Good luck (again) Molly! Hope the infacol helps madly.

Another busy day. I was showered, put a wash on and Hoover upstairs everywhere before 9am. Got the kids ready and went for a dogwalk and home via the park. Byron was too tired at lunch so bit of a fall out. I did get the kitchen in order while he watched telly and hung the washing on the racks. I was able to eat lunch and Byron has just gone to sleep. I'm now scoffing trash while I wait for the girl to wake and feed, then we have toddler group once Byron is up again.


----------



## vbaby3

good luck again molly!anyone get an update from her yet?

Hope everythings ok loopy:hugs:

What does a baby do if she has reflux?Teagan is starting to feed less and less,maybe 1 oz at a time,then she makes a horrendous sound and projectile vomits it back up.And then she won't take anymore,she starts gagging if you try to put the bottle back in her mouth:cry:
She's completely unsettled too.So looks like i'm having my 2nd colicy baby:cry: its not fair,i thought i had my fair share with shay:wacko:
Dh is getting infacol on way back from work,see if that helps

Very productive days peanut.I've been getting most of my jobs done in the morning while energy levels are at their best!
I had a friend round this morning to meet teagan,and another 1 calling this aftnoon with her litte girl.
Lovin' all the gorgeous gifts teagan is getting!!:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

NEWSFLASH!!!

Loopy is going in for a section pretty much now! The baby is lying funny on the cord causing heart decelerations so whilst they're not desperately concerned the consensus is to go ahead and get that baby to be on the safe side! I've wished her all the luck and hopefully we'll hear from her in a few hours.


My baby won't wake! I'm going to have to change her nappy I think or we're not going to toddler group (which starts now). Byron is still asleep too. Wishing I'd just slept now instead of scoffing and making important phone calls but I want him to do something this afternoon.


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god!!!Good luck to Loopy,hope baby dylan arrives safe and sound.xxx

God peanut wish I had that problem,my baby won't sleep.she's screaming the house down most of the day and lying on my shoulder:cry:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good luck Loopy and Molly!

My birthing ball came this morning! :happydance:

So I have been doing my cross stitch whilst sat on the ball!

I ordered some more cross stitch kits aswell so I'm not bored when I go for my GTT on the 19th - Really not looking forward to that!

These iron tablets are making my bum hurt aswell :dohh:

Ahh well time for my mid afternoon nap

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow why do we just not have babies normally on this thread. Loopy massive hugs :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine with Dylan. 

Vbaby sorry you are having a hard time with Teagan :hugs:

Peanut can't believe you are so organise again :thumbup:

Claire I keep trying to focus on that fact that things will get better. Plus knowing that you are having baby number 2 shows that these few weeks aren't going to be somethingni focus on in a little while :hugs:

Madly glad you are feeling a little better, hope you get a good sleep :thumbup: If the Infacol does help Charlie you don't need to pay for it, you can get it on direct care at your pharmacy. Sorry if you already knew that :dohh:

As for Molly she just had some lunch and has had a 6hr pessary inserted so hopefully things will kick off more for her this afternoon. 

Sorry if I missed anything I'm so tired my brain isn't functioning today.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wowwie! Another grad baby!!!! :)

My LO is fine. We got a tour of NICU today. It's scary, but not as scary as I thought.

Got the last of the evidence put in for housing and council tax benefit as well as backdating. Hopefully it goes through quickly. I'm totally exhausted and foresee a nap very soon.


----------



## molly85

Halllo,

Just incase i get booted. I am on matts mobile internet but am running on battery power.

I hear Loopy is que jumping, we only do this in 2's

I'm fine pessary is in they have gone for the 6 hour jobby inserted at 12;20 . so pottered down stairs, sent dad home and am waiting for matt to get up dropmolly and get in.

I shall nowendevour to catch up.


----------



## madcatwoman

flipin heck, 2 grad babies in one week!!!,thanks for the news flash peanut.

Bailey has had the longest sleep, we been going thru all our home videos in the meantime this afternoon.

MIL has phoned up asking when all her bloody friends can see bailey, DH said next week, i said "no week after next or when ever i can sit properly", then invited her over this sat for coffee(we only saw her on monday). god shes's still p*ssing me off after everything i said to her. anyway, i'll shut up now.

If we have any grad babies born will someone text me?


----------



## molly85

why the heck do her friends need to see him?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Exactly! Why do all her friends need to see your baby?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Madcat tell her to go to hell. She can show off the grandchild if and when she is babysitting, this is your time. Apart from my mum I didn't see anyone in the first week. My mum and dad and then mum and sister came in the second week and my brother just at the weekend, all invited by us. There's no reason for a bunch of randoms to see him and better to keep newborns away from too many strangers anyway.

No news from loopy, hopefully all going well. Exciting about Molly!

By the way I found I couldn't find the info for updating the first post about Bailey, Madcat could you pop down what to write?

We're back from toddler group which we got to very late indeed! Lots of cooing and a card. Lots of poo and wee later we are all quite settled in front on the tv - the nearest I can get to a nap! We have a parents evening at nursery at half 6 so we'll all go hopefully for a short time!


----------



## sequeena

Go loopy and Molly!!! Xxxxx


----------



## molly85

thats what pictures are ofr and you are brilliant with a camera


----------



## molly85

btw I have got up and waddling about now. ewww dinners here i can smell it.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> btw I have got up and waddling about now. ewww dinners here i can smell it.

I take it you won't be having any :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy just sent a text, she's not gone in yet! :dohh: Keels being pushed back but should be next.


----------



## gilz82

Oh that must be really frustrating, will you tell her I'm asking for her next time you hear from her Peanut :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Poor Loopy! You would think she would be priority because of the baby's cord! Ugh! These doctors! :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, from the letter i gave mil you would have thought she would have already felt like id told her to go to hell. We agreed no visitors for the 1st 2 weeks anyway. And now she cant go shopping on a sat shes here having a coffee. Im sorry but this sat, sore ass or no sore ass bailey will be in my arms whether she likes it or not.

My dad on the otherhand is overjoyed with his grandson but told me to give him a ring when i want him to visit next because he wants to give me space.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's sweet of your dad! He's being very considerate :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

don't know if I can physically and emotionally deal with this pregnancy anymore :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: SK hang in there!!!!! Not long to go now :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

What's wrong SofieKirsten? :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG loopy!! Good luck! Well I'm def 3rd in line then, or maybe 4th if Alex decides not to behave at any point lol. 

SK :hugs: I know how you feel xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: He better behave! Or Mommy will get him straightened out! :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> What's wrong SofieKirsten? :hugs:

I don't know, I have felt really off since last night.

I have been in bed all day....All my muscles ache and I feel so weak. My grandma has been making my food because I just can't muster the energy to make anything.

Can't seem to stop dry heaving aswell which is making my heartburn twice as worse.

:cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh sofie:cry:
the last few weeks are horrible, i know because what with my hips, sciatica, pain all night for the last 3 months and then going right overdue i was at the lowest ive ever felt in my life with tears every day, so im with you on that one hun, even now im not great as i cant even sit or walk properly but at least i have my 'little sausage' now.
It feels never bloody ending though doesnt it?.:hugs:


wonder how things are with loopy&molly..:baby::wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

It's just so upsetting because the end is so close but still seems so far away.

I am sick to death of heartburn and lack of sleep....For the last week I have been sleeping during the day and they aren't just cat naps either they are like for 6 hours and when I wake up I am still tierd and want to go back to sleep again.

Really am wondering if I do have GD because I know fatigue is a symptom and ontop of that I am anemic which also causes fatigue!

I feel like I am just going to self distruct any minute :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: SK, I know how you feel. I just feel like all my energy is gone and I just want to lay in bed, but my leg hurts and it just goes on and on :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

sofie, along with the pain and ailments the lack of sleep is just as destructive isnt it?. i used to get an hour/2 hours at the most, but that was broken sleep, the bed used to kill me and id always end up on the couch, in the livingroom alone, id be awake there at 1,2,3,4 o'clock and in tears just so fed up, and when the sciatica kicked in ontop of the hips and i was completely housebound it was the last straw. 
Every day seems like a month doesnt it?, and whether your 5 weeks away or 1 week away from the big day, it doesnt matter one jot!.:nope::hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon I'm so sorry you are feeling rotten :hugs: I think it's good that you are talking about it rather than just bottling it up :thumbup:

I haven't heard from Molly since about 5pm not really any change yet, she was just waiting on her OH coming to the hospital.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sofie. It is awful. It could be the anaemia making you feel this way. I can only recommend taking spatone as it's generally much better absorbed than the iron tablets and also doesn't give nasty side effects. But you will get there because women are amazing and though every day is awful we have to live it and then it's one less day to feel that way and one day closer to the prize. Labour is the same and that's 'only' hours rather than months but once you start saying you can't do it you're at the end.

Parents evening was ok, they all love Byron. I'm feeling worse for wear and having braved a little feel of my perineum felt a big gouge so I guess that missed stitch left a big hole that I suppose will scar over grotesquely. Nice. Will try have a look tomorrow when there is some peace in the house. :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

We have another!

Dylan maxwell born at 18:44. A tiny wee thing at only 4lb 7oz! Both of us are fine. Makes indigo seem big ! X


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: sofie. It is awful. It could be the anaemia making you feel this way. I can only recommend taking spatone as it's generally much better absorbed than the iron tablets and also doesn't give nasty side effects. But you will get there because women are amazing and though every day is awful we have to live it and then it's one less day to feel that way and one day closer to the prize. Labour is the same and that's 'only' hours rather than months but once you start saying you can't do it you're at the end.
> 
> Parents evening was ok, they all love Byron. I'm feeling worse for wear and having braved a little feel of my perineum felt a big gouge so I guess that missed stitch left a big hole that I suppose will scar over grotesquely. Nice. Will try have a look tomorrow when there is some peace in the house. :wacko:

missed stitch?... oh lovely. I think one of mine was ready to disolve out today, i went for a no2(yes- i passed that barrier in the end) and one stitch was out on the paper.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww congratulations Loopy :cloud9:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwww! Congrats to Loopy!!!!! Send her all my best! :)


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations Loopy!! Wow Dylan is so teeny!!


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Loopy and OH. Happy birthday Dylan :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow I go MIA for the aft and Loopy has Dylan :happydance: what a tiny weeny :baby: :) Us grads certainly dont do it the by the `norm` :dohh:

Mollys update as of 7pm ( am sorry was held up with a screaming baby for two hrs :shock: )

Shes been awarded 1cm so I guess she means she is now 3-4cm and shes is waiting on plan of action!

:hugs: to SK not long to go hon the finishing line is in sight :kiss:

Pink so glad your little lady is ok and was just being a little monkey :kiss:

Peanut sounds like a productive day :thumbup:

AFM well I got that aft nap infact from 12.30-3.45pm :shock: Charlie decided not to settle down so David got up with him and went downstairs leaving me to sleep he popped him in his crib at 2.45pm when he left to go get Oliver from school at the side of me and we both slept for an further hour :dohh: I really needed it :dohh: We have decided Charlie is def not having any more ranitidine it seems to make him really unsettled and then when he does manage to feel well enough to feed he projectile vomits :( We have tried infacol and it seemed fab for two feeds but then this last feed which started at 7pm and just finished at 9pm :wacko: it didnt seem to help :shrug: am so confused and a little unsure what to do .... I think maybe perservering with the infacol a little longer might be the way forward but I reckon am in for another nightmare night :sad1: My poor little man has shrill screamed for two hrs :nope: I feel so helpless :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Congratulations Loopy!

Welcome to the world Dylan!!

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

yey! my bump shoot has been booked!

28th May! :thumbup:

So excited! Suppose it is something to look forward too even though I still feel like crap!

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats great hon I enjoyed mine with Oliver :)


----------



## molly85

evening all I lost a fight with matt I wanted to go home he said no. I have basically been told to sleep and tomorrow I go to labour and delivery to have waters popped. Should be in the morning.

I am sure i am contractiong away had some painkillers and a shower so willseewhat happens. bedtime now


----------



## Sofiekirsten

molly85 said:


> evening all I lost a fight with matt I wanted to go home he said no. I have basically been told to sleep and tomorrow I go to labour and delivery to have waters popped. Should be in the morning.
> 
> I am sure i am contractiong away had some painkillers and a shower so willseewhat happens. bedtime now

Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight hun!

Good luck for tomorrow!

:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

soz all so much to catch up on hugs to all.


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly good luck today xx


----------



## molly85

thank you pink. knees together hun


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck!


----------



## pinkclaire

Any one got an update from Loopy? Are her and Dylan ok? Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

JO`S UPDATE 8.45AM

Jo has been moved to delivery shes having a trace and then they are going to pop her waters :) She gets 2 hrs and then a drip :( anaethesist is sorting her pain relief out and matt is on route albeit through peak traffic :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks madly. Love your new pic very cute! I can't wait to have photos of my two together xx


----------



## vbaby3

Congratulations loopy,hope you and dylan are doing ok.x:flower:

Good luck again molly!!x


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the update madly!

Oh god I hope drinking water during a GTT is ok :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

i feel like ive missed loads!.:wacko:

firstly congrats Loopy, i see from the other posts you had a section (cant find the official announcement), i hope your LO is ok and youre not feeling too bad!!

Molly!!......Push for queen and country today hun, give it everything you got and more!!x


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy and Dylan are both doing well. She had no sleep last night for feeling loved up :D and after a little formula supplement for low glucose she's bfing fine. Hopes to he out by Sat.

I'm having a restful day today. Done a nappy wash and hope to wash up at some point if there's sufficient sleeping baby time. Have to walk the dog but otherwise am lounging around watching Tudors online and scoffing choc orange. Hv due at half 11.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wowwie! Lots going on. I'm feeling out of breath. LO is in my ribs again :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yu thanks for letting us know PB! Your day sounds fab!


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations loopy so teeny weeny i bet he's gorgeous

not long now molly push with all ur mite :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Awww gooo loopy and dylan hope they are getting on well PB can you send her my number as we are both kinda out of action.

No pushing yet waiting for next chuff check lol I managed to do the waters gushing all over the car park lol. 

Matt had put the carseat in wrong lol I knew he wasn't watching lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Don't know if Gilz has text anyone but she is in the paediatric unit with Noah.

She posted it on facebook and hasn't said why she is there.

Hope they are both ok!

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thank you pink ..... I love taking pics of them together and Charlie is amazing he looks up at his big brother in a very adoring way :cloud9: 

Hope your GTT goes ok Sequeena :hugs:

SK thanks for the update I just text Gilz and will update if she replies and is happy for me too :thumbup:

AFM a productive morning me and DH have been cleaning the house which was well overdue :dohh: all done except lounge which we are going to do tomorrow now :thumbup: Charlie had a better night but from 9.30am hes been practically screaming the house down :( he seems to want to be in my arms constantly and when I put him down he wakes and screams :shrug: am at a loss over this one :dohh: His 12.30 lunch feed he took 3oz and promptly projectile vomited :wacko: hes now sleeping in his bouncer although who knows how long before hes screaming again ..... due MW anytime so plan on running his behaviour past her :shrug: his feeding is very hit and miss!

Peanut thanks for updating on loopy :kiss: sounds like a lovely relaxing day for you :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

So I'm finally going to try and sleep now, babe permitting, having done all my jobs. This afternoon I've started with fresh blood which people keep saying is a sign of overdoing it. :( Looked at my perineum this morning. Tear looks ok really, bit parted towards the bottom end of it. Can't see stitches so I assume they've all gone. I can see that the first half of the tear is along my epis scar then it carries on straight down while the scar goes left. Bit gapey! :blush::wacko:

Molly I'll send your number to loopy. Someone please send my love to Gilz when you next text. Hugs all round.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Peanut I had a gush of red blood on Tuesday night :( I guess I have been overdoing it as well :cry: hope you get a nap :hugs:

Gilz has asked me to update .... shes with noah at paeds because hes not good and has thrown back every feed in the last 36hrs and her GP has sent straight down this morning.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Poor Glitz! After all the progress! I hope they find out what's wrong with her little man.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies i've been mia because this thread is just too hard to keep up with!!! how are all of you doing? Who has had there bubs already and who is next? How is everyone feeling?!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Dare, long time no see. Got two, nearly three, babes to add to first post but otherwise it's up to date with births. :winkwink:

So I've rested an hour, some of which might be called sleep. The girl is thunder-goosing so it must be nearly feeding time though I stirred because I got cold. Not been quite as restful a day as I planned. Got the boy tonight as DH is working late. Bath and story timed should be interesting as normally I'm maniacally patting her back through whinging and screaming while DH does all that!

Some other news from me: today I ordered two wired nursing bras as I am absolutely finished with sweaty monoboob. My soft cups dig in across the front of my boob and my cleavage is going to need sudacrem if it doesn't feel some air soon! Also ordered a new pushchair! Byron's little folding buggy is just knackered. With the comparison with the lovely double the wheels may as well not even turn for the challenge they offer. I found during idle browsing that the next one up from our one (Britax), the B Mobile, could be got for £90 in the 2010 model. We paid that for his old one full price and this has some suspension and wheels like our other Britax prams so I reckon will be better. Also got it in the same green that matches the double and which I really like. :thumbup: All this shopping comes tomorrow and I reckon Byron will be excited to have a new buggy.

I rang the registry office to make an appointment to get Indigo registered and was told they were busy and would call me back today or tomorrow. I was hoping to go along tomorrow afternoon - DH just popped over during pat leave with Byron - but this seems unlikely given I was told not to worry about the 6 week deadline to register! :wacko: I hope they backdate all the child benefit!!


----------



## DaretoDream

lol i always come to check and there are about a million posts i've missed! 3 babies already :) can't believe it's that time!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

There's 5 babies Dream nearly 6!

Loopy had her little boy yesterday, madcat, peanut, madly and Gilz. Mollys is imminent! She's being induced as we speak!

Hope you all get some sleep soon and Gilz I hope you and Noah are ok xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas Dare :) Don't know how far back you got on me :lol: Baby Alex has heart block so we're being monitored once a week. He's due to come by c-section at 39 weeks (confirmed today by the consultant, she's setting our date next week). There's more in my journal, can't be bothered typing it all out, lol!
Any word on Molly or Glitz?


----------



## sequeena

Oh poor Noah!! Hope he's ok!!

Any more news on Molly??

My GTT went fine in the end though that glucose stuff is absolutely foul. If I have diabetes I'll probs be phoned tomorrow. Had my 28 week appointment too and I was right last night when I thought I felt Thomas' arm :happydance: he's head down now but curving round the right side of my stomach, which explains why his kicks haven't been as strong. They're punches!


----------



## DaretoDream

pink- thanks so much!!! And more babies on the way!!! How wonderful!!!

ozzie- hun I'm so sorry I had no idea about the block!! I will be praying for you and your LO.

sequeena- what flavor did you get? I had orange both times and it wasn't bad at all. Just taste like tang. The sticks were the worst! Glad we don't have to do it again though! And wull be praying for your results and they are good! :)


----------



## sequeena

I think mine was orange too xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DaretoDream said:


> pink- thanks so much!!! And more babies on the way!!! How wonderful!!!
> 
> ozzie- hun I'm so sorry I had no idea about the block!! I will be praying for you and your LO.
> 
> sequeena- what flavor did you get? I had orange both times and it wasn't bad at all. Just taste like tang. The sticks were the worst! Glad we don't have to do it again though! And wull be praying for your results and they are good! :)

:hugs: Thanks. It's a major wait and see battle week to week. Very stressful, but it's nearing the end, I hope. We'll have a more definite plan of action once he is born :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,charlie sounds just like Teagan.I actually brought her to the doctor today,I didn't know what else to do with her.
You might want to try out her recommendations if you haven't already?
1st off I've gotten a different formula,its called sma staydown,specially designed for reflux babies,it thickens in the stomach and stays down better.Alternatively if you want to keep him on the formula he's using you can get a thickener for it in the chemist,can't remember what she called it.I just got the sma on the way home.
She said I f I don't see an improvement after a couple of days to try the baby gaviscon,you can get it over the counter.
Its only then if there's no improvement or it gets worse that she'd prescribe zantac or something.
She also said to keep her upright for at least half an hr after a feed,putting her straight down is letting all the acid creep back up.
Hope something helps him hun,my heart is broke seeing teagan so distressed.I've spent a lot of today crying too.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've discovered at this stage, cleaning without my DH's help is a nightmare! I managed to hoover the house and clean the bathroom, but I'm pooped now! My poor feet are swollen and Baby A is kicking me something FIERCE! :cry: I just wish this drive to clean would go away!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> I've discovered at this stage, cleaning without my DH's help is a nightmare! I managed to hoover the house and clean the bathroom, but I'm pooped now! My poor feet are swollen and Baby A is kicking me something FIERCE! :cry: I just wish this drive to clean would go away!

Can we swop? Mine died a couple of days ago and I have so much stuff to do!

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Mine hasn't started! OH keeps asking when this nesting business kicks in so he doesn't have to do the cleaning himself :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine called me a crazy cleaning lady :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

Just noticed I am in double figures for being smoke free lol!

10 Days....And I haven't even put a patch on today :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just saw Abby pics on Facebook :happydance: I guess that means she's here!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Guess that means it's claire and then me! :wacko: Have I got that right?


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Vbaby sorry you are having such a hard time with Teagan. I was actually just looking at information about SMA staydown :hugs:

Madly sorry Charlie is still being sick too hon :hugs: you mentioned projectile vomiting, is that every time he's sick? If he is projectile vomiting all the time thats a symptom of pyloric stenosis which is treatable too. They kept mentioning in regard to Noah but he rarely projectile vomits, it's just normal vomit. 

I hope everyone else is well :hugs: I've mostly forgotten what I've read I'm sorry. 

As for me, we are just back from the paediatric unit. Noah threw up every feed over the last 36 hours so I took him to the gp first thing this morning. He referred us straight to paeds as he felt he couldn't prescribe anything on top of the gaviscon with Noah being premature. 

Paediatrics is a joke at my hospital, firstly they wanted me to leave Noah in a full size cot unattended til I filled in paperwork. When I pointed his whole head could fit threw the spaces the response I got was "oh he's small isn't he" eh yes just a little bit. It went pretty downhill from there. 

Short version of a long story they have now prescribed Ranitidine for Noah on top of the gaviscon. His reflux is worse but apparently that can happen. They wanted to keep him in for observation but I said no. Basically I didnt feel any confidence in the staff there and all they wanted to do is monitor how much he eats and pukes. I am perfectly capable of doing that myself. 

hopefully one of the other bottle feeds mummies can shed some light on this, but bizarrely I was told we are feeding Noah too much. The HV told us if he was hungry after eating we were to up his feeds to 4oz feeds. She said that Noah wouldn't eat more than he wanted to just because it was in the bottle. The paediatrician said he was eating too much for his weight. She then showed me this stupid formula to "prove" what she was saying. I said that according to her formula the neonatal unit were also feeding him too much so was that volume incorrect too? So she told me to do what I want!!

If I reduce the volume he'll want to eat more than six times a day so that means I can't give him gaviscon in every feed as he is only allowed six doses and the volume he's getting will have increased anyway as he'll be eating more often :dohh:

Sorry if that's ranty or waffley but I'm really tired Noah didn't sleep at all last night and my brain is sore.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Poor you and Noah! It must be so trying to figure out what's the perfect balance. I'm sure you'll get there :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww just seen the pics abigail is her! Sooo tiny! 

Gilz sounds really hard, might be worth trying to reduce his feeds for 24 hrs just to try it? Its hard when you don't trust the person giving you advice. If it carries on go back down :hugs: I hope you get to sleep tomorrow night when M is back! 

What else did I read? Sorry ladies my brain is so mushy.


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor gilz and Noah. I know nothing about any of this so can't offer any advice at all, just sympathy. :hugs: I wonder if you should change hospitals?

I managed my first evening without DH though Indigo has been witching for a couple of hours now. Wonder if she doesn't like thai sweet chili crisps? I feel awful too. Had cereal for lunch so we could eat quick things for tea. Made sense at the time except tea has just been made and my whole digestive system seems to be in uproar. :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

awww Abby weighed in at 5lb10oz 

:flower:


----------



## molly85

hey all just trying to figure how i'm gnna sleep abby is snoozing but next doors baby is having a fit.

i;ve done a quick summary on my journal


----------



## gilz82

Congraulations again Molly :dance:

Another crap night here, Noah wasnt even going 2 hours between feeds so I've had no sleep as it's takes almost an hour to feed, wind and prevent him being sick. This has only started since the beginning of the week but only at night, hopefully the HV will have some advice today. 

Hows everyone else this morning?


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats Molly!

Oh Gilz you must be shattered you poor thing. These boys, their a nightmare I tell you! Did you try the baby massage before bed? It's really strange how it's only at night, james was the same :shrug:

I had a bad night, matts on 24 hour guard tonight so he phoned in work this morning and said he had to help me which is really nice. My spd is killing from chasing round a 1 YO and I really appreciated the thought from him. Maybe it has sunk in he needs to help me :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Aw thats brilliant Matt has stayed to give you a hand Claire :hugs: it's always nice when the men in our lives realise that we aren't superwoman even though we try to be :blush:

I tried baby massage on Noah but with his reflux getting worse I can barely touch him without him being sick. I'm sure it'll all settle down eventually, I might have added a few grey hairs by that point though :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I've certainly aged 10 years in less than 2! You know when mothers say to their kids this wrinkles from you, and this one, and this .. That will be me :haha:

I hope the HV has some tips for you. Did they weigh him yesterday? How is his weight coming on? Is he doing plenty of wet nappys?


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all!
Molly, i had the same problem in the ward with Bailey, he was good but it was all the other babies who kept screaming!

Gilz, really sorry about all the problems your having, i dont know what to say but that im here for you if you just want a moan hun x

BTW.how much did Loopys bubs weigh???...


----------



## gilz82

They didn't weigh him yesterday bizarrely. He's still doing wet/dirty nappies so I know that some milk is getting where it needs to :thumbup:

At least on the wrinkle thing your daughter might care, can you imagine how disinterested our sons will be by that :haha:

Dylan was 4lb 7oz Madcat


----------



## pinkclaire

I think they feed more to compensate it so I'm sure he is getting enough. James weight was never an issue until he was older but just thought being a premmie it might be more serious for Noah. It's just awful cleaning the sick up constantly and even worse seeing them in pain :-(

I will just embarrass my son to death with how he pulls his willy and excites himself when he says he doesn't care :haha:

Madcat he was 4lb odd a real weeny one! My girlie will be huge compared to Abby and Dylan lol.


----------



## vbaby3

Big congrats Molly!!!So tiny!x

Gilz have you tried the sma staydown?Teagan was throwing up everything too,she didn't even put any weight on this wk.Started her on the staydown yest evening and she hasn't gotten sick since,and is definatley more settled in herself.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Congrats again Molly :happydance:

Gilz :hugs: you have my every sympathy Charlie is feeding every 2hrs too :( and by the time I feed, change, wind etc and put him back down am getting maybe an hrs cat nap in the middle of each night feed :wacko: We have tried different things like a different bottle, infacol and ranitidine which just made him projectile vomit more and are currently trying out a bigger size teat at the MW recommendation :thumbup: I feel clueless right now but for sure hes unhappy with something!

vbaby thank you so much for the advice ..... will see how the bigger size teats go and consider this one :thumbup: running out of options :dohh: Glad teagan is seemingly much better after the switch :kiss:

Glad the GTT went well Sequenna :hugs:

Ozzie leave the cleaning hon and rest :thumbup:

:wohoo: for another Britax Peanut :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Molly!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Where's Ozzie? Was it today or yesterday her scan? Anyone heard from her? I can't remember if I read an update or not, the days are rolling into one!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: I'm here! Alex is fine. They are booking the section date next week so I'll know then when LO is coming. We toured the NICU as well. :hugs: thanks for thinking of me


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yay that's good glad everything is ok xx


----------



## gilz82

Madly I hope the different teat size helps Charlie :hugs:

Vbaby I haven't tried the staydown yet. I discussed it with the HV today but she wants me to try one last thing over the weekend before changing milk. The reason being that the gaviscon already thickens Noahs formula so it combined with staydown might be too much for him to suck even with a fast flow teat. 

Basically the plan given to me by the HV today is as follows. Buy some anti-colic bottles, she recommended Dr Browns or Tommee Tippee, as the wind Noah has at night will make the reflux worse apparently. Feed him with the new bottles but wake him every three hours during the day to feed even though he's been going 4-5 hours during the day. She thinks that because he's being fed more during the day he'll want to eat less at night. 

Here's hoping it works cos otherwise we are going to have to start changing milks which can have it's own set of issues anyway. 

Claire how are you feeling now? Any better?


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. Sorry for being absent, we got an appointment at the register office after all that meant I couldn't take Byron anywhere this morning and had to coordinate everyone to go to town. Managed it all but bit of a trial as Byron was acting up a bit from not having been out in the morning. Still she's registered now and DH is home and the boy is in bed and the girl asleep on my chest.

I got my wired nursing bras today, G and H and still too small! :wacko: My normal 34F I wear in pregnancy isn't loads small though so god knows how they work their sizes. I'm getting exchange for I (!!!!!) and that's as big as they go so god knows what I'll do I'd that doesn't fit.

No pram today. I totally made up that it was next day delivery! :dohh:

Loopy texted. Dylan as low sugar and there is dome concern about his low weight so might be in a little while to make sure he's feeding ok and sugar is coming back up to normal. She sounds really well though and I don't think it is a major worry or anything so that's good.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well the MW came and I am happy to say my boy is back at his birth weight of 10lb 4oz :happydance: seems despite all the feeding issues we are doing something right :thumbup: He just fed from the bigger size teat and OMG what a difference he seems so much more comfortable :) as for the constant feeding/snacking the MW reckons this is something which he will grow out of :wacko: I hope if this is the case its real soon :thumbup: I dont mind getting up once during the night but 2-3 times will take its toll especially when I will be doing the school run once DH goes back to work :dohh: Currently I am doing the night feeds on my own and `if` I/we disturb DH he will get up too to help/keep me company ..... he says he doesnt hear Charlie crying :shrug: and so often am sat feeding Charlie with DH laid in the bed at the side of me snoring his head off. I refuse to get up and feed Charlie downstairs because once DH does go back to work he will be getting up for work roughly the same time as I will be getting up to get us all ready for the school run so the way I see it selfish or not is if I am suffering night feeds am not going to avoid DH suffering them :winkwink: My MW has advised me not to switch formulas just yet as she has watched Charlie feed as says he seems fine :) she has also agrees she doesnt think he has acid reflux and agrees we should avoid the ranitidine prescribed by the consultant :thumbup: She was happy to discharge me but I have asked for one more visit next week mainly to check Charlies weight and that hes feeding ok at that point :thumbup: fxed we have found our solution :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Thats good madly,hope he's ok now with the bigger teet.

Gilz,I've used dr brown with all my kiddies.I Didn't even risk buying normal bottles for oran or teagan after the ordeal with shay!
My doc has also said the more food they're taking the worse the reflux will be,so hopefully feeding less at night will help loads.
Also have you elevated his head in the basket/cradle?My doc also said to feed upright,and keep her upright for a while after a feed.
During the day I don't put her down flat at all to sleep.She snoozes in her car seat,so the acid isn't coming back up as much as if she were lying.
Sorry if you've already tried these things,just relaying what the doc said yesterday.
Teagan is a completely different baby today,still a bit unsettled but so much better.I don't have to walk about the house with her on my shoulder all day.
Hope you find some solution to lessen the poorwee mans pain a little,and to give you a break.x


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's fantastic Madly I really hope that things with Charlie just keep getting better like that. It's amazing that such a simple thing as a teat could make a difference. 

I'm seriously crabby today :grr: my first post baby :witch: arrived last night and I've got stupid cramps and a sore back neither of which I'd normally get.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the info Vbaby. We have already stacked the crib and Moses basket and I've been trying to get Noah upright after his feeds. The past few days it's just felt like I could honestly do anything and it wouldn't make a difference. No one had mentioned to me that bigger feeds would make it worse though. 

I had actually thought the opposite ie that little and often would just be aggravating it because of the almost constant eating, but it can't hurt to try smaller more frequent feeds :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I am seriously one fed up moody pregnant lady Gilz. I don't think I can take 3-4 more weeks of this, but on the other hand I'm not ready at all for this baby to come! I just can't handle the emotions at all :-(. 

The nurse rang me today and they think that something in my blood is low, I can't remember what but I'm not anaemic something else so I have to go have another blood test on Monday. I hope they tell me it's something that's making me feel like this and it's not just pregnancy because I think I will :cry: 

Gilz I will look in my parenting journal with James to try and see if there's anything else you can help. I BF him so ob some things are different, but he was a real snacker and maybe that's why? :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hmm no info in there I think I abandoned it in those early days lol.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you are feeling basically sh*t Claire. Huge hugs :hugs: is your DH at home over the weekend or is he working? 

Noah just took 1oz of his scheduled 5pm feed and then clamped the mouth shut. 20 minutes later puked it back up so no chance he's going to make it 8pm without wanting fed so day one of the HVs plan is broken already :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh gilz, ive been reading your posts on my phone thru the day, i cant believe noah is feeding so little and then throwing even that up!... how worrying for you, it'll come right in the end but i know that doesnt help you esp when youre at the end of your teather and so tired,god you'll be able to tell him all about the stress and worry he gave you when he's older!.

thanks girls for the updates on loopy&mollys bubs weights!:thumbup:

ive had a reaosnable day, did some light house work this morning for the 1st time (peanut youre right about the more you do the more you bleed though urrgh!)

In the afternoon we both sat down and watched a film, well, me lying down as i still prefer not to sit on my ass to often, with Bailey next to me snoozing away all afternoon. DH does so much, alot of feeding as he can sit properly that sometimes i feel like i want to do more but cant, so its nice to be able to have cuddle time with him like that.

Its funny i spent so long worried i wouldnt be able to bond with him, as im not a very maternal person, but im so in love with him!!:baby:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat it's great you feel that way, though I knew you would! I'm not overtly maternal really. Some women seem to define themselves by their motherhood and I'm just not like that, nor you, but that doesn't mean we don't love our babes, we maybe just shout about it less.

Speaking of which I need your birth details for the first post. I just couldn't find them!

I wish I could offer you some advice Gilz. The best I can do is that everything passes eventually but that really doesn't help now.

:hugs: pink. Hang on in there.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Madcat it's great you feel that way, though I knew you would! I'm not overtly maternal really. Some women seem to define themselves by their motherhood and I'm just not like that, nor you, but that doesn't mean we don't love our babes, we maybe just shout about it less.
> 
> Speaking of which I need your birth details for the first post. I just couldn't find them!
> 
> I wish I could offer you some advice Gilz. The best I can do is that everything passes eventually but that really doesn't help now.
> 
> :hugs: pink. Hang on in there.

Heres the details_..... Bailey Graham Feely....8.25am...4/5/2011...8lb 1oz_

yeh, i got worried because i never saw much in other peoples babies, and never found them particually cute either, so it was always at the back of my mind, but so pleased i feel so in love with my own boy!. I also worried because i wanted a girl, but strangely i cant imagine having a girl now!


----------



## PeanutBean

First post all updated now I think!

We were the same Madcat, we wanted a girl but then obviously Byron came out not one, so we were overjoyed when we were told girl at the scan, which lasted all of 5 minutes before I began to feel guilty as if that meant I didn't love Byron. I dunno, parenthood is so complicated! Lol. If it helps, I still don't routinely feel for others' babies.


----------



## gilz82

I'm the same girls, I like my friends children but I'm not greatly interested in them or want to hold them etc. 

My OHs dad and his wife were just over at ours and have gone home in a huff because I said they couldn't just come over and take Noah out walks. Tried to explain that it takes almost an hour to change, wind and feed Noah and then you can't move him for about another hour or he'll puke and then you are supposed to feed him again in another hour. 

I can just tell my OH is going to get a phonecall complaining about how I'm a total control freak :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

For your viewing pleasure: My 34 week bump and a kitty in the dryer. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









34 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









dryer kitty 2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeanutBean

Bumpilicious! Hope you didn't put the dryer on!

We're in the witching hour again. Just had the millionth feed in a couple of hours and she's trying to latch on my chin. Can't wait til she learns the difference between hunger and indigestion. Wish I could remember when that actually happens...

On the other people's kids, interestingly I don't think I'm one of those mums who is all about her own kids to the point of being at the expense of others. Don't know if you know what I mean but some mums are so precious of their own they'd push other kids in front of a bus if it meant protecting their own. I kind of have the interest of all kids (and well people in general) at heart but only really have love for my own and my nearest relations.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz they've got plenty of time to take him out on walks, I would have a fit as well but then I am a control freak lol. 

It's funny how you worry about bonding and then then you can't even sleep because you want to watch them :haha:

I'm having the same irrational fears about this one, I have never felt like how I do for James I worry I won't feel the same which is so stupid I know. I couldn't imagine feeling like I do now before James so suppose it's the same thing!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> Bumpilicious! Hope you didn't put the dryer on!

Naughty DH said I should have! What a meanie! :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I rarely complain about DH but is it wrong to be pissed off that DH has just had a lovely 2 hour sleep with Byron while I sat bleary eyed and full of headache patting Indigo's back and waiting for him? In the end Indigo fell asleep so I popped her in the basket (though I'm not sure how long that will last as she had open eyes a few minutes ago) and went downstairs to lock up, close the curtains and sort the kitchen. He thinks it's unfair I'm cross as he was asleep so what was he supposed to do about it. And yet I manage to not be asleep an awful lot taking care of Indigo through the night and when I put Byron to bed. :growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

PB when your tired its natural to feel like that. I still resent my DH everytime he is asleep and I'm not! I'd be mad to xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:growlmad:

Can't seem to breathe properly when I am trying to get some sleep!

I am so tierd and DH is snoring away as we speak! I just want to be able to get comfy and sleep even if it is just for a couple of hours!

:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks pink. We had a fall out because he got defensive. Then he said i was being a cow, which was new, so I cried a lot and he felt like a dick and finally came round. I had bad tummy ache again so couldn't sleep, even though Indigo was beautifully asleep, so we talked a while and he apologised. He wasn't actually asleep that long as Byron had taken a while to get off. It was really all because he arrived in the kitchen blearily asking how long he'd been asleep (at 10.20!) and I bristled so he was cross that I'd been immediately hostile. He felt really bad later for being a jerk. I guess we both have newborn-itis! No matter how well a baby sleeps there's always sleep deprivation.

Anyway. Today we have a friend coming and though I know I shouln't be I can't help but feel excited in anticipation of any new clothes for Indigo! :lol: Quiet day for me really. DH and Byron will go for a morning choo choo ride as it's all Byron's talked about all week, lunch, friend, dogwalk with or without me depending on how I feel. It's been a long week for my perineum!


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all
hope all is better now peanut, sometimes its good to have a talk and clear the air anyway!.

im a tiny bit annoyed. MIL is round this morning at 11am, just when Bailey is due his feed, change and bath. Anyway Dh said to me "are you feeling fit enough to drive?, why dont you take yourself off to town for some you time this morning"...he's trying to get me out the house while his mum is here!!!:growlmad: , im not having it, she couldnt even hold bailey correctly.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Had such a craps nights sleep last night. 

Just having a brew and some toast and then its back to bed for me!

I am just so tierd! DH didn't sleep ver well either because I kept tossing and turning so he went off to work at 6:30 this morning and I won't see him until after midnight tonight no doubt.

:hugs: to everyone!

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon the MW told me yesterday not to up Charlies feeds from the 3oz we currently make up and she says because he is now back at birth weight we are doing something right :thumbup: She also said that snacking is better so they are feeding little and often :thumbup: crap I know when they insist on feeding nearly every damn hour during the night :wacko: however since we switched the teats yesterday aft Charlie is like a different baby :happydance: so maybe try switching teat sizes or bottles :) Oliver was a nightmare to get settled on a bottle/teat of preference and we spent best part of 100.00 on different types/sort and in the end the cheeky little monkey preferred a cheap bottle that can be bought at the chemist with teat intact for a measly 1.00 :dohh: we tried this type of bottle with Charlie but no go :dohh: Its hard but its def all trial and error to work out what the issue is :hugs: oh and dont worry about the in-laws its a new mums perogative to say `no` :thumbup:

HUGE :hug: Pink so sorry your feeling down but the end really is in sight :kiss:

Peanut I like visitors too and Charlie has had some lovely little gifts :thumbup: and I feel exactly the same towards DH over sleep :( I get up with Charlie 95% of night feeds and do mostly all of the day feeds too, nappy changes, washes etc and DH has the cheek to complain Charlie is a mummies boy and he wont settle for him :growlmad: he `reckons` he doesnt gear him cry during the night but I tell you my boy has a right pair of lungs on him :shrug: I was :hissy: this morning because he promised me a lie in and said he would get up with him :nope: he woke at 7.45am after I decided to get up because Charlie was grizzling and I was wide awake and told me to go back to bed :trouble: I had been trying to settle my boy on and off for 2hrs whilst he laid snoring :wacko:

madcat I cannot believe your DH was trying to get you out of the way for MILs visit :hissy: please put your foot down over these every week saturday morning visits which imo are as bad as the supermarket jaunts she expected. All your DH has done is swap one for the other and wheres the family time :shrug: sorry if that sounds rude its not meant to be but your DH seems to have ditched the supermarket jaunts in place of her visiting you every week instead and its got to stop :trouble: ugh sorry am angry for you :kiss:

Lovely bump ozzie :thumbup:

:hugs: SK I hope you sleep better on your return to bed :kiss:

vbaby so glad your little lady seems to be so much better too :happydance: I too am enjoying not carrying Charlie around constantly on my shoulder :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: MA came through! We're getting it backdated so that's 750 pounds going into our account which will pay off our rent arrears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And then 128 pounds a week from here to December! :happydance: OMG OMG OMG OMG! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is going to pay our rent and council tax and we'll be able to get out of debt!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry, I'm just so excited! I hope it's not premature. Every time something good happens, something bad comes after :-(. Maybe our luck is turning around this time.


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i did put my foot down, i stayed home and determined-sat on my sore ass for a full hour feeding and ciddling Bailey!. She then went on about us not having her relatives visit because i stated that we would visit them when im in a fit state, she asked again about having them visit so i told her again, and she said "shame". that was that!


----------



## sequeena

Yay Ozzie!!


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> Madly, i did put my foot down, i stayed home and determined-sat on my sore ass for a full hour feeding and ciddling Bailey!. She then went on about us not having her relatives visit because i stated that we would visit them when im in a fit state, she asked again about having them visit so i told her again, and she said "shame". that was that!

She is seriously a bit of a fruit loop!!


----------



## madcatwoman

you said it sequeena, esp after the letter i wrote her with all the home truths in, you would think she would know better after that i tellyou!.

well, ive had a very short stroll along the cycle path at our beach, just 20mins of Slllloooowww walking with DH and the pram. today i was feeling at my best so decided to break free. but now my ass is sore again and im hoping i havent done more harm than good, 10 days since the 2nd degree tear... peanut?..madly?..im i still expecting too much too soon??
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad things are better PB. Tiredness is a real killer to a relationship, when me and hubby don't get on it's usually down to tiredness! 

Madcat I'm so mad for you, I would be fuming! You'll have visitors when your ready, sod them all. Could you make it an every other weekend visit? Set down some ground rules?
My family don't live close enough to visit every weekend thank god lol. 

Well James has just gone off to his nans until Monday morning. It's the longest he'd ever been away from me but sounds like he's going to have a great time. My little sister he adores so they'll have fun. It's me who is upset lol.


----------



## molly85

we are home! picsnow on my journal. slowly catching up. ohh 2nd degree cat me too sure they stitched to much lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay so glad your home! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well Madcat I was sitting after about 5 or 6 days but standing/walking before that. I would say I started to feel much improved at 2 weeks. I still get sore if I do too much, that's 3 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Bet you're glad to be home, Molly!


----------



## sequeena

Welcome home Molly and Abby :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh peanut, sounds like you healed faster than me, i can sit, but i feel the stitches pulling and it just feels horrible so i stay off the area generally. I dont think its infected though because it doesnt smell or feel worse, and isnt quite as bad as it was, but not feeling as good as id expect by now either, im not having anyone poking around down there anyway.

yes welcome home molly&abby!

we just had my SIL visit this PM, very difficult time for her seeing Bailey, she couldnt really look at him.:nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sometimes the stitches get tight during healing. They should be dissolving by now but you can get them snipped (even try yourself) if they are there and too tight. I assume you had an epis because of the forceps? I wonder if tears do heal quicker then epis then? I was sore a long time after Byron.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: for MA ozzie

Madcat your MIL is seriously something else .... she doesnt take `no` for a bloody answer does she :hissy: except visitors in your own time :kiss: as for the stitches/soreness am not doing so bad these last few days however I soon know if I overdo things :dohh: my issue is the `trapped wind` which is horrendously painful :( I had to send DH for some pills from the chemist to help the other night :wacko: I did think at one point that had sown my VJ to my bottom in a round about way iykwim :dohh: it really felt so tight and that both areas were now one :loopy:

Pink I miss Oliver when he stays out for the night too so I can sympathise but please try to enjoy this alone time :thumbup: it will do you the world of good right now :hugs:

So glad your home Molly ..... I checked out your pics ..... abby is a tiny ickle doll :)

afm well I was just on the phone to my ex-colleague (you know the other lady who was also made redundant!) well am going across to my ex-work place tomorrow to visit the weekend team I used to work with :wacko: I wanted to make sure the boss wasnt around first as unfortunately I have serious hatred towards the guy and want to avoid any awkward situations :thumbup: hes not in so I can go see the guys happily in this knowledge :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I honestly feel great today! Every day has been full of worry and wondering how we would get by and then we got the letter this morning. I know it's silly, but last night I was laying next to DH and just praying to anyone to cut us a break. We have been through so much and it's not been easy. I really hope this is the start of something, but I can't help but wonder what's the catch? Are we really going to be ok?


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut on my notes its doesnt say i had an epiostomy, i was just told it was a 2nd deg' tear?,, i really dont know. i seem to be a bit better again this evening, but the walk this afternoon made things sore. I still wouldnt want to attempt to drive at the moment- i still use your technique of pushing my foot on the footwell to take the pressure off my ass!. I think the stitches are starting to come away though as i found one on the toilet paper, my nurse friend says they take about 7 days to start dissolving.


----------



## PeanutBean

I drove for the first time yesterday, so 19 days PP. Weird about your notes Madcat, it's pretty standard to have an epis with forceps. Were they only used at crowning? I suppose you could already have torn then.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*winces* Ouchies. In a way, I'm kinda happy I'm having a c-section, even though it's major surgery. I don't like the thought of tearing down there. :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie sorry forgot to say thats great news about your MA! I hope it does take the pressure off for you!

This thread is getting scary with all this talk about tears lol. I didn't tear with James, well not enough to have stitches so that's new territory for me!

Evening out was good, there was a lot of kids there and I feel bad that I didn't take mine but it was good seein my friends as I've been a bit of a recluse lately. Heard the same your massive comments though, what do they expect this close to birth lol.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

Hope you girls are all well, I haven't caught up yet so massive :hugs: to everyone. 

Things are getting worse with us. I dont think the ranitidine is making any difference Noah is still being sick. He now also screams the place down when you put him down for the night so I've ended up sleeping with him in my bed the past two nights just so he's getting some rest. Nothing really seems to help the vomitting. I held him for 90 minutes last night he was so upset after eating and within a minute of me putting him down he was sick. This just can't continue. We can't do anything, I can't even do housework let alone go out with Noah as he's sick anytime he moves. 

I've been speaking to a few other preemie mums whose babies have reflux and they've recommended a special anti-reflux milk called Enfamil AR. I'm going to try to see if I can get it today and if I can't I'll speak to the HV about it tomorrow. 

How are you all?

Madly & Vbaby how are Charlie and Teagan getting on? 

Madcat hows the recovery going?

Peanut how are you still coping as well with your DH being back at work?

Molly how are you and Abby getting settled in?

Any more news on Loopy and Dylan?

Hope the rest of the still pregnant ladies are all doing well, not too uncomfortable or tired :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I drove for the first time yesterday, so 19 days PP. Weird about your notes Madcat, it's pretty standard to have an epis with forceps. Were they only used at crowning? I suppose you could already have torn then.

no, they werent used only at crowning, his head wasnt even getting that far as my contractions died off and he was stuck, you would think id have had an epi, but they kept saying 2nd deg tear, so ive no idea!.

im actually sitting on the computer chair properly thismorning though!


----------



## molly85

morning will try and catch up lol.

Ouch sitting not good I have found abluer berry on my bum today might be why sitting hurts.
n't
damn my nipples what is taht child doing. Milk has arrived sort of so took the opportunity to try and pump a bit much comfier on my right one got about 2mls in 20 mins as it does suck as hard as abby she had 10 mins around 5 am and is a 4 hourly feeder during the day so won't panic yet. cheeky monkey had a full half hour at midnight then another 15/20 mins at 1 am. sheslept for maybe half an hour somehow ended up in bed with us right where she should so got another 2 hours of sleep roughly realised where she was put her back in moses basket. she started to fuss 10 mins later so she then had an hour of my and matts company could figure out how to settle her except to leave a fingure in her mouth so eventually caved got her a dummy. she wasn't to keen to start so let her leave it then she just took it. and she slept!!!!!! and then fed for 10/15 mins at 5 so shes now on day feeds in her worls.

Molly came home last night shes quite whiney but can't do much about that at the mo. it's veryexciting and she doesn't know what to make of abby. she wimpers when she crys and is better than a baby monitor to get me to her. i left her in moses basket with a sleeping matt upstairs we came down and i thought i could hearabby crying and molly wasrunning back and forth from the stairs trying to get my attention. 

Oh and we have been given a bundle of preemie clothes little lady has long legs so some fon'tfit might need 1 pack of loing baby grosbut shes not a messy lady yet. eugh got to wait around for midwife yay. 

Right now to dress, eat brekky and find outwhat you lovely ladies have been up to


----------



## PeanutBean

So sorry about your struggles with Noah, Gilz. I hope the new formula helps once you can get it. Byron was a big vomitter but not like this. :(

Weird Madcat. I was under the impression it was pretty much always done with forceps and usually done with ventouse. Ah well. The end result is fairly similar! Good you're on the computer chair. I found things all at once improved significantly pretty much overnight.

Hey Molly, glad things are going ok. The milk you expressed will be foremilk that's sat around without letdown. It'll express thick and fast if you can persuade your boobs to let down. You can try expressing while feeding (all hands on deck!) or expressing in the bath or with hot flannels on your boob. I had one evening when I was hugely engorged, Indigo couldn't latch on one boob it was so big and my other nipple had been chewed raw! So I tried flannels and was able to get off enough milk for her to latch. What a relief! The enforcement does settle after a day or two but you might find latch is tricky while you're still really full. Let us know if you're struggling with latch. I'm sure pink or I will be able to help somewhat. I would try and limit the dummy to when you're desperate in case it messes up her latch.

Well Indigo screamed much of yesterday. Then at teatime she filled her nappy with huge amounts of not quite but nearly squits and did a big vomit of everything I'd just fed her. I got quite upset at one point as she was screaming to be fed then screaming from tummy pains after and I just didn't know what to do about feeding. Anyway she settled and slept just fine, if a little windy, and seems plenty perky this morning. She's wearing a little outfit that makes her look like a tennis player. My friend brought her a sweet little organic vest and bib set with a robin on.


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut our babies are in sync again lol. Bailey stopped pooing every now and then, but then yesterday tea time and the tea time before he pooed as we were changing his nappy and it came...and came.... and came...like nothing ive ever seen before!

Gilz, loving the new FB piccies!:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: It's funny how this thread has slowed WAY down since so many of the lovely ladies have had their little ones :haha: Knowing we have MA coming is great, but in the meantime, until it goes in, we're kinda skint :blush: All we have in the house is milk, bread, two eggs, and chips :dohh: We'll sort something out. We always do :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz stick at it it will get better. I suggest you getting him weighed soon so that you can reassure yourself that hes getting more than you think. Maybe try giving him snack fulls? Or half the amount winding, sitting him upright for 30 mins and then the rest?


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Ozzie. When I had Byron I wasn't back on here for weeks and then rarely. Having it on my phone means I can at least check in each day but god I am so busy when DH is at work!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I can imagine it's so much harder with two than one.


----------



## DaretoDream

i ALMOST can keep up with you ladies now. My laptop is hooked back up and hopefully i can catch up.


Ladies i had my birthing class the other day and they were telling us that they turn the epi off - so that we can feel the baby and the urge to push? Like, they only use it to get us through contractions and then we have to feel it again. :shrug:

How are all you ladies, and did you have a nice weekend so far?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thought I would do a bump picture!

33 + 5


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Very nice bump :) 

Dare, yes, they will lower the dose a tiny bit so you can feel the need to push. :flower:


----------



## molly85

Dare no idea on epis but i had tocome off G&A to push and i was ok. not to painful rather ring of heat than ring of fire but idid passa 16inch 5lb 10er so could have sneezer her out. getting so peeved at being told to feed her more often.

hello milk I measure at roughly 38G today. I'm looking forward to getting my nursing bras using a bikini today. Abbys been recommended CX powder for her belly button


----------



## PeanutBean

Update from loopy:
Update - dylan doing well bf established. My bp worse so increased meds otherwise am really good. Home tomorrow or tues if his weight up. Totally in love. Love to the bnb ladies.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glad Loopy is doing well. I did a bad thing and kinda went off in a thread about immigration and such and was told I was taking things too personally. Sigh. Damn hormones.


----------



## PeanutBean

Dare I've heard that lots of times but my epi was certainly not changed, I was paralysed (hence needing the ventouse). It also took a good couple of hours to get my feeling back so they would've had to turn it off almost as soon as they'd put it in and be psychic about when I would be fully dilated. Perhaps your class was about the walking epidural? It doesn't seem to exist in the UK, I wonder if it is real or just a low dose normal epi. :shrug:

Molly why are people pestering you about feeding? Is she jaundiced or not feeding well? Unless there are other issues if you are demand feeding that it is irrelevant how often you feed. God mws and their routines. They just can't let go.


----------



## gilz82

SK fantastic bump :thumbup: I'm jealous my bump never really came to much even once it finally popped out. 

Glad Loopy and Dylan are doing well. Hopefully her BP will settle quickly and they'll both be home soon. 

I took the plunge and booked an appointment to get my hair fixed. It's on the 28th so I hope my OH is actually home that weekend as I wouldn't leave Noah with anyone else right now the way he is feeding and being sick. 

Hows everyone's weekend been?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Are braxton hicks supposed to hurt? I almost called the labour ward this afternoon cause I was having really painful tightening down my bump and around my back. It's gone away now, but it was painful enough to make me cry.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> Are braxton hicks supposed to hurt? I almost called the labour ward this afternoon cause I was having really painful tightening down my bump and around my back. It's gone away now, but it was painful enough to make me cry.

you shouldn't be getting pains in your back if they are BH

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmm, my back was really sore when they happened. I'm not feeling anything now. Should I still call or be concerned?


----------



## molly85

i had back pain ozzie but turned out she was part back to back bloody killed lol

they are bagingcoz she issmall she is like a damn good hoover when she feeds well i was refusing to get stressed over it so i can relax through the ouch

GLad dylans doing well and loops getting bettercan;t wait to see him


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the update on Loopy and Dylan :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

> Ladies i had my birthing class the other day and they were telling us that they turn the epi off - so that we can feel the baby and the urge to push? Like, they only use it to get us through contractions and then we have to feel it again

 Dare, i can add my two bit to this one as i had an epi dural.
I never saw them turn it down or alter it, so i cant answer that one, but i was fully able to feel the need to push (totally), infact i told them when i felt the urge and thats when they started setting to work on me as it were!, very odd to feel it but not the pain!. I was on the epi for what must be 9 hours but it took many many hours for my legs to go fully numb, probably durring the last 2 hours did my legs have the be manhandled. So i have to say my epi was well managed.
Oh, i also felt the head and the body pop out too, but again with no pain.

the only problem i had was the aneathastist(sorry can never spell this)had trouble getting the spinal needle in my back, he kept telling me what to do, to hunch over a pillow and push the small of my back out, but i just couldnt seem to do it, esp with the terrible contractions that came one after the other, DH told me afterwards he kept shaking his head, he did in the end manage ok but i dont think i was easy to work on.

Ozzie, it must seem a little quiet on here, i wish i had a laptop i could have in the living room with me, i have my phone but cant reply on it!(not on here at least)

I dont want to speak too soon, but i think i may be turning a corner, as ive been able to sit more today, and not so sore, just a bit uncomfy now and then, so hopefully i'll start moving forward on the rd to recover now:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon so sorry Noahs problems are continuing :hugs: fxed this new formula helps :thumbup:

Peanut thank you for the update on Loopy and Dylan :kiss: How are you?

madcat so funny :rofl: Charlie did that exact same thing yesterday :dohh: I was changing a pooey nappy with his legs held up and I wiped his bottom which encouraged him to poo some more and everytime I wiped he pooed more and more and more :dohh: Oliver was laughing his little head off and Charlie just gazed up at me :lol: 

Lovely bump pic SK :thumbup:

Ozzie ditto what SK said if those are BHs they shouldnt be in your back :thumbulp: Thats how I knew I was in slllllllllllllow labour with Charlie the weekend before I had him because the pains in my back were really raging and made me :cry: too am not saying its that but if you get more get checked out :thumbup:

Pink so glad you enjoyed your break :hugs:

AFM well the ex-work place visit went well :) everyone that meets Charlie is so in love with him they want to keep him :rofl: makes me so proud hes mine :winkwink: I have promised to go across again in a few weeks and the staff are going to cook a special lunch when I do :happydance: I was so pleased to hear my ex-boss has sort of got his comeuppance and hes actions have bit him on the arse so to speak :winkwink: He employed an agency worker into a job that should have been offered to me but instead I was made redundant. Well he offered her this job after my contract `officially` ended beginning of April so under Mat law etc hes done nothing wrong because I was only ever entitled to be offered an alternative position because I was on mat leave at time of redundancy up until my contract ending end of March. Well this girl has announced she is 10wks pregnant :rofl: shes a lazy lout too and a right trouble causer :dohh: so my boss is stuck yet again finding mat leave cover when the silly git should have stuck with me :rofl: I nearly wet my pants when my ex-colleague told me :lol: whats goes around comes around imo :thumbup:

As for Charlie we have come to the conclusion theres nothing wrong with him :wacko: we think hes simply a baby who likes to take his milk little and often and even though hes a little chubster hes not feeding like a high birth weight baby :dohh: Hes feeding 2oz every 3hrs now and might `snack` on 1oz in the middle but is always taking the 2oz every 3hrs :happydance: He ticks all the boxes for everything been well ..... poo right colour, wet/dirty nappies, hes not raising his legs when crying so we dont think he has a tummy prob, no temp, hes feeding better on the bigger teats, since we switched teats his wind is so much better, hes hardly sick .....and the list goes on. Me and DH think we simply have a baby who although is only taking 2oz he likes to guzzle it away :dohh: hence all the noises he makes when feeding :wacko: and the constantly wanting to be cuddled and the whining is because hes unsettled with all the hospital poking and prodding and hes also sensing our worry :shrug: plausable enough :thumbup: 

On a really brilliant note my close friends SIL (I use to go to school with the girl) came around this aft to see Charlie and she brought with her about 10 black bags full of baby boys clothes :shock: all different sizes from birth to 18mths :wacko: I rifled through one or two bags so far and OMG theres lots of clothes brand new with tags/hardly been worn in excellent condition :happydance: Charlie is such a lucky boy :)


----------



## sequeena

Charlie is indeed a lucky boy!! Wow!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You should see them hon :dohh: my kitchen floor is full of all these bags I need to find a home for them until I wade my way through them all :lol:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> You should see them hon :dohh: my kitchen floor is full of all these bags I need to find a home for them until I wade my way through them all :lol:

Pics if you can!! :D


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive been thinking alot about my labour, every day actually i run thru it in my mind, i do feel really traumatised by it.

Ive been wondering. With the induction i had cramping which got worse but manageable,10pm at night contractions eased away on the monitor(i couldnt feel them though) send DH home, went to the loo&cleaned my teeth and thats when my waters went. I was fine walking back to the ward.

By the time i got to my bed i was double over in the most horredous pain that i truely felt would kill me or make me pass out. I expected the pain the build up and up and up, with maybe a tens machine to start with, then G&A, and whatever i decided after that. But BAM! i honestly cant descibe what i felt from the time i got to my bed to the time they gave me the epi, that wasnt what i expected at all. The G&A had zero effect on me (apart from dizzyness) and in the end i threw it down because A)i didnt like the effect and B) was in too much pain the hold it. I really dont know how i managed from that point till the epi, people were asking me things and the pain was so bad i could only bare to just shake my head for a yes or no.

So my thoughts on all this. I ve been told that the pain was worse than most peoples because of how Baileys head was positioned. But i also wonder did the induction have anything to do with feeling nothing but cramps one moment, to having waters go and suddenly being in so much pain i thought i was going to die!, you'know...having no build up in pain.

:wacko::shrug: i dont know.

We dont plan on having more kids, esp after the shit pregnancy, the labour and this recovery, but at the same time i know you should never say never. I would however never go thru with a natrual birth again, induction or literally natrual.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooo! I love gently used clothing! It's so nice of people to think of others :flower: I will ask about the back pains on Wednesday if I don't get any more in the meantime. That would be very scary if I went into labour.....I'll have to ask about that as well.


----------



## gilz82

Madcat what you've described is exacty what I was terrified of when they were talking about me being induced. I have spoken to people who said that their inductions went exactly like yours from ok to agony in the blink of an eye, and then other girls whose inductions were like "normal" labours. 

I think it's pretty normal to spend time analysing how your labour went, I think at the time we are too involve in actually having our babies to give it a huge amount of thought. 

For a ttc thread that was so lucky, we all seem to have had pretty hard labours :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey madly, ace new name! I'm good thanks. :thumbup:

Ozzie, it could possibly be prodromal labour but that's still a bit early. I think under the circumstances it's best to keep an eye on things in case lo decides he wants to come early. If you get it again I'd get checked out to see if it is contractions or not and I'd mention it at the next mw appointment. I wouldn't be worrying, bur it makes sense to be vigilant.

Madcat I'm so glad you're feeling an improvement. Drop me a text in the morning to let me know about the herbs. If you're tear is fairly well closed up I doubt they'd benefit you now bit if you think there is still some wound I'll happily post over.

And as for your birth. :hugs: I'm sorry you feel it was traumatic. It might help to discuss with your mw/som. On the contractions, well when your waters go the baby descends quickly suddenly putting a lot of pressure on the cervix. As Bailey was also in a funny position I think it entirely likely that the two things together could cause the sudden change in contraction intensity. It's probably worth mentioning that both my labours had a dramatic shift to much more painful contractions and neither were in response to waters or position so there could also be an element of that might be a pattern natural to the way you labour exacerbated by the other factors. Whether or not you do choose to have more kids is naturally up to you but should you find you might want more, once the emotional dust has settled a bit, remember the presentation of Bailey was really very unusual and unlikely to happen again. I'd be more than happy to talk through stuff with you if you think it would help and you're welcome to return to visit once you feel up to a trip. (With or without your oh.)

Great bump sofie.

:hugs: Gilz for, well, everything really.

And me... I think I mentioned Indigo was off colour yesterday and basically cried all her waking time. Well she seems much better today. We've had a few periods of quiet wakefulness without screaming and the witching hour has not been much whingey at all! Optimistic she's turned a digestive corner. I myself have not! My guts have suddenly started rearranging themselves so not feeling too hot. After Byron my gallbladder really glared up and I wad pretty ill for some time. Hoping it will be more mild this time. Tear and things much the same - mostly ok, occasionally tender.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks PB. I've had a few more stabbing pains in my abdomen. My lower back is pretty sore too. I don't want to go into labour early. He needs all the time he can get in there.


----------



## molly85

oi you lot. i was reasonably happy with my labour but i know i was lucky and expected the worst.

abby had her last feed at 4 has latched sucked and dropped off so am now expressing for her so she gets some and syringe feeding her. shes going to end up with 3mls!

is that ok for her weight?


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly is she dropping off because your engorged? Try feeding her after you've expressed some off. Don't get hung up on amounts as it will vary so much, go by wet nappies, as long as she's doing 6+ nappies per day she's getting enough. I wouldn't let her go more than 4 hours if you can though. 

I've read all the other posts and I've forgotten what has been said :dohh:

Ozzie what position is Alex in now? Could he be kicking your back? That's pretty uncomfortable? Also it could he engaging pain. I've been getting back contraction like pains for the last 4-5 weeks or so. I'm not to sure what it is but think it's one of those two things! As long as try don't get more painful or you get any other signs I would say your fine but call to be sure!

Glad loopy is getting on ok. 

Sorry for anyone I've missed xx


----------



## PeanutBean

3mls or 3 fl oz? See breastmilk doesn't get measured and isn't really comparable to formula so it's not easy to say. She's not wildly small and if her metabolic function tests seem ok (heel prick at 5 days) and she's not been showing any funny signs or anything I don't see why the concern. If she's feeding well and happy then ace. You've not had time to see what her weight gain is like yet so if it were me I'd try not to worry and see how things look at 10 days. There's a sticky on exclusive expressing in the bf forum so you could pop in there as those ladies might be able to help with volumes of milk.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes and what pink has said about nappies too! Stuff coming out the other end is a sure sign of sufficient feeding!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

pink, he's been head down for weeks now, probably since 28 weeks I would say. My bump goes out to the side rather than out at the front. I can feel a limb around my side below my ribs.


----------



## pinkclaire

Also if they are engorged you could try offering more often to help with that?

How are you expressing? Hand expressing was the vest for me engorgement!

Plus a little tip if they are sore, get in a warm shower on your breasts and massage your boobs towards the nipple but without touching your nipples. This way you will probably stimulate a let down without the signals to make more milk which I found really useful!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzieshunni said:


> pink, he's been head down for weeks now, probably since 28 weeks I would say. My bump goes out to the side rather than out at the front. I can feel a limb around my side below my ribs.

Aww ok could be engaging then?

When's your next appointment? Have you had anymore? Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've had a couple painful ones on my left side. He's definitely over on the left. I had DH feel and my bump sticks out on the left side. Next appointment is Wednesday. DH insisted I take some paracetamol because I was sore.


----------



## molly85

few shes sorted.

2-3 floz soz got all confused as i was using a 5ml syringe. theres been no poop today but she has pee'd little madam seemed fine but it's the midwife that got me worried.

Matt was dead chuffed he's watched me feed her so successfully and we can't figure why she just won't latch and stay. As she was so fussy he was really pleased icould get so much down her. I tried and tried to get food into her. she now has 1.5 floz of breast milk in the fridge just incase as i did both boobs not sure i got them empty. Its a tommee tippee electric pump. i didn't want to give her the bottle so spent ages syringing in in to batches while matt winded and entertained her.

I just don't get what i did wrong or if i have done nothing wrong and uts just the way she likes to eat.

I was so pleased i felt so well againgot house all nice then peole kept arriving and making a mess. We couldn't just potter about and now this damn midwife is coming again tomorrow. I just wanted to get my nursing bras then lounge about. I don't want to have my feeding judged. If she just won't latch i will express but i hate forcing food on her just because she is small. she's not a preemie she knows what she wants and what she doesn't want


----------



## pinkclaire

Use them to check your latching correctly it can be tough. Have you tried some different positions? Some
Newborns prefer to feed in the rugby hold or lying down?

You'll get there Hun! I agree on the trusting her to tell you when she's hungry but you do need to get the latch thing sorted. I would try and avoid a dummy for now if you can until you get it sorted :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i'll try itwas poor matt who went and got it doing his best.

she was latching lovely she just doean't want to wake up to feed. then plays with her food so to speek

maybe its all the changes she so lovely and placid otherwise. wespecially considering some of the other issues our babies have had. I guess it all goes hand in hand with this delivery thing. might just stay in my pjs all day tomorrow


----------



## tas1

madcatwoman said:


> Ive been thinking alot about my labour, every day actually i run thru it in my mind, i do feel really traumatised by it.
> 
> Ive been wondering. With the induction i had cramping which got worse but manageable,10pm at night contractions eased away on the monitor(i couldnt feel them though) send DH home, went to the loo&cleaned my teeth and thats when my waters went. I was fine walking back to the ward.
> 
> By the time i got to my bed i was double over in the most horredous pain that i truely felt would kill me or make me pass out. I expected the pain the build up and up and up, with maybe a tens machine to start with, then G&A, and whatever i decided after that. But BAM! i honestly cant descibe what i felt from the time i got to my bed to the time they gave me the epi, that wasnt what i expected at all. The G&A had zero effect on me (apart from dizzyness) and in the end i threw it down because A)i didnt like the effect and B) was in too
> much pain the hold it. I really dont know how i managed from that point till the epi, people were asking me things and the pain was so bad i could only bare to just shake my head for a yes or no.
> 
> So my thoughts on all this. I ve been told that the pain was worse than most peoples because of how Baileys head was positioned. But i also wonder did the induction have anything to do with feeling nothing but cramps one moment, to
> having waters go and suddenly being in so much pain i thought i was going to die!, you'know...having no build up in pain.
> 
> :wacko::shrug: i dont know.
> 
> We dont plan on having more kids, esp after the shit pregnancy, the labour and this recovery, but at the same time i know you should never say never. I would however never go thru with a natrual birth again, induction or literally natrual.

Hi all! 
Haven't had chance to update myself with all posts yet but hope your all ok!

I was induced Madcat with both of mine and I was fine one minute then in so much pain the next! I can't really remember much with Cadens labour just because I was drugged up on everything lol but with Calebs I remember feeling mild period pains for a couple of hrs then as soon as I hit the delivery suite the pain was unbearable! They do say the pain is most being induced as it doesn't build up!
I also had an epi with both,the first time they turned it up too much apparently as the MW had to tell me to push but honestly i preferred that epi to this time as after an hr of no pain I started to feel an awful pain in my bum like I hadn't been to the toilet for days and I needed to go,I did accuse the MW that she turned the epi down but she said she hasn't touched it and so did my mum! But I preferred my labour this time round as I stayed mobile for as long as possible and I breathed through the pain but I suppose I was better prepared!
Madcat never say never you might feel broody again after a couple of years,although my sisters labour was dramatic (could of lost her and my nephew due to her low bp) which then made my BIL have the snip so no more babies for her! But I too am not having any more,I was in hospital too much and my SPD was too bad then after birth having high bp just don't wanna risk my health for another I've got two beautiful boys now and I'm not tempted to try for a girl! My friend is pregnant again this is her third she gas a 6yr old and a 1yr old so she will be busy! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

hey oh dear the bight did not go well

she is latching really well just not staying on whichever position i try her in. i have expressed more during the night but not fast enogh for her. so shs had it from bottle with a formul chaser she seem much happpier. even if it makes me feel guilty

sorry to let down my bfing buddys going to keep pumpingbas long as possible to get her pooping and growing well. she also sounds a bit chesty so need to check winding her.

on a bonus iv done a huge poop. nicly comfy


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly I really think you should get contact details for a lactation consultant. The hospital should offer a service to support breastfeeders. Byron used to fall asleep at the boob in the early days/weeks. I had to poke him through the feed and encourage him by hand expressing a bit while I was in his mouth. He was a sleepy baby because of the jaundice caused by not feeding enough because of the mucus he was full of. I also found poking around my nipple as if I was going to pull it put helped keep his interest up. You can also give milk out of a little cup instead of a syringe. They apparently lap at it and I imagine that would be quicker than the syringe.

While we're on feeding, pink have you any advice? I have an issue with my left boob. Feels like engorgement on the inner side of it. Has been past two nights but not so much in the day. Not red or hot or lumpy, nipple looks normal, I feel fine. Optimist says it is mild engorgement as she had a bad day on Sat feeding tonnes and not draining boob because she had an upset tum. I'm hoping it's overproducing in response. Sadly I am fearful it's my new nursing bra. :cry: Seems comfy and find but the middle doesn't quite sit against my chest (even when not nursing there's only one brand of bra that does fit agency my chest properly). It's only a little on my boob but I'm worried it's that, which will mean £35 down the drain and no bra option as soft cups would have to be like a 34X to not press on my boob. My old nursing bras cut my boobs in half across the top. :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly I agree you need to get someone to help you latch it's so much more effort expressing, get this sorted and you'll find it much easier. Call your MW and tell her your struggling please. 

PB today start all your Feeds on that side as it's the initial drawdown which is the strongest. Also do round the clock feeding positions. Ok it might be a bit awkward but every feed change her position 45 degrees, use pillows to help if needed, what that does is makes sure all the ducts have been pulled at. Also massage any lumps while your feeding (if you have a spare hand!!) and in a warm shower. Hope that helps xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ps PB you might be able to wear your bra when things have settled down a little? Zx


----------



## molly85

mws back today. it was her nagging that made me so worried.

theres def a class tomorrow i can go to. MW suggested my nips weren't pert enough so to express a bit then try.

I always said i'd be laid back about do what worked but damn BFing is easier if slower. damn good excuses to sit on sofa and do nothing. 

typically she is now asleep when i am just ready to try the pumping thing she had exressed ounce at at 7 so could try waking her once i have got some off. shes soooooo cute though asleep. (and awake) she passed out after eatting and didn't want to wake moving her so shes asleep on the feeding pillow i use. We are so very naughty lol 

OK no onwe wants to hear my new mother ramblings. Bleeding milk and hormones. at least my bits aren't bleeding so much. it's like a nice period lol


----------



## PeanutBean

The problem is that the new bra fits way better and is far more supportive. God I hate this fascist world where women with big boobs simply aren't catered for. I just can't keep wearing the soft cup bras, it's so irritating all over my boob and presses right across the top of each and was starting to cause a rash from my boobs being squashed together. Soft cups are just pants.

I've just been googling and it said to place the chin where there is the blockage but that's where I feed her anyway. :wacko: I'll keep out the bra as much as poss (got visitors today) and will sit about in my nursing vest at home, see if that helps. I can try round the clock feeding...should be interesting!

I don't know whether to return the second bra or not. Only got 2 weeks to do so...


----------



## PeanutBean

I was told bfing would always be painful because I have fair nipples! WTF?! That's why it's important to see a proper consultant as everyone else peddles out total crap.


----------



## molly85

Should i have faith girls if nothing else i can pump and go get my bras???
I might need to have another look at them underwired ones PB I was going to look in the huge m&s near us as i have a £10 voucher


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning ladies! Sorry to hear about the breastfeeding woes :hugs:

Off to the GP this afternoon to get this rash on my arm checked out. I've been lazy about it, but I think it's spreading now so I'm worried. They checked my liver bile count two weeks ago and it was normal so it's not that one thing, lol.


----------



## molly85

nice strange rashes lol

ok need energy to move. things to do. bottles to prep just incase or atleast to keep madam satisfied til we can sort this issue out. then a man to wake. He's actually very clingy to her so i like this morning just us time. he can though dress and wash her today. see what he comes up with will be intresting.


must do pumping forever atleast i like my new boobs and hope my tummy goes to gross flabby fat


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm trying to figure out why I'm awake right now :wacko: I got up early to phone the doctor and get the bank account changed on my maternity allowance, but I should have gone back to sleep. I think I might go try.


----------



## molly85

lol i could be back in bed to. baby asleep but i have stuff to do just to lazy to move


----------



## tas1

Molly I had problems with breast feeding this time,with my first son I breast fed for a couple of weeks then went to expressing which I found easier but this time I breast fed for a couple of days which was hard because he was very sleepy so I forced formula down him because I was worried then I thought I'll express coz then I'll know what he's having which was good but hard to express all the time so tried breast feeding again but my boobs hurt so much I decided to go to formula! I feel guilty about it but he got some breast milk so it's better than nothing just more expensive now lol! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

yup that wil be an issue. but pump and bras are also costly

funky i like how you can feel the milk in the boobs lol. expess time


----------



## PeanutBean

Have faith Molly. :) You're producing milk, she's feeding, nothing to worry about! Some help with latch will go a long way, and relax about how much she's getting. This is the problem with numbers. Formula and bm are not like for like and no-one ever knows how much bm a successfully bfed baby gets. Once you start measuring you set new rules and they may simply not be appropriate. Going back to what pink said, as long as there are wet nappies she's doing just fine. :hugs:

Is she 5 days today? I forget the date today. Remember it's normal for babies to lose weight at first so don't let the mw frighten you about that. At the 10 day check you are hoping baby is back to birth weight, that's all. Indigo lost 4oz which is a only small loss.


----------



## molly85

i knw wer not doing numbers but iv 2oz outta right boob plus she had a go. its quite impressive. in the mean time i guess gtta keep supply going and matts getting to pull his weight
got stuck on sofa wit leaky boob and screaming baby he had to get up lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning girls

Thanks for your thoughts on..er..well my thoughts about my labour!, probably a number of factors that come into it all, but Tas i guess you experienced similar then!:thumbup:

Peanut, i seem to be sitting down again ok at the pc, and did some more sitting yesterday, im not so sore anymore, just uncomfortable shall we say, so i think im turning a corner, i also think i may have seen a few stitches float out in the shower this morning, so i'll see how i go now, just thanks so much for your offer:thumbup:

Bailey had terrible wind yesterday evening, nothing would settle him, by 10.30 he was all cried out and slept till 2.30.

DH has gone back to work now, so night feeds are mine.


----------



## tas1

I'm still leaking milk and it's been nearly two weeks I think,when will it stop? 

I wish I had more patience to carry on breast feeding,I'm just a control freak I think plus everytime I sat down to bf I would b thinking all the stuff that needed doing,coz he was on me every hr it would annoy me nothing was getting done but never mind he is still getting fed!
My hats go off to you ladies wish I could of been more like you! 
X


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy's coming home today!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay that's great news :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear about the BF woes :hug: Molly I know BM and formula cant be compared but Charlie only takes max 2oz each feed and hes a BIG boy :dohh: I have done getting worked up about how much he is and isnt taking and because we are getting wet/dirty nappies am going to stick with this as a judgement :thumbup: please try not to worry :kiss:

madcat so sorry you are feeling like this over your labour :hugs: Peanuts right please arrange a de-brief I was offered one by my MW after delivery and if I decide to go ahead I am to call and book an appointment at 6wks :thumbup: funny for me I am still far more hung up on Olivers labour than Charlies and its Olivers labour I keep re-playing through my mind when Charlies was only two weeks ago :wacko:

:wohoo: so glad Loopys and Dylan are coming home!

Did I forget anything?

AFM I have just got back from the Drs and I have a viral infection :( I started with a sore throat on saturday and now I just feel damn crap :dohh: The Dr has prescribed something for my terrible constipation and has told me plenty of rest is in order especially since the cough I have is encouraging my bled to be slightly heavier than it was and is causing serious pains in my VJ :wacko: easier said than done with a 2wk old baby imo :dohh: In a slightly more positive note I now officially fit back into my pre preg jeans :wohoo: my boy is only two weeks old and I am so very impressed at this :haha: oh and I have a lovely new forum name :smug:


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG madly- in your pre pref jeans!, thats impressive. as soon as im more active im gona seriously have to do something with my gut, its disgusting!.

Yeh funny isnt it how you keep replying a labour over and over in your head!.

Sorry to hear about your infection though, just what you need!.

Thanks for the 'wind tips' btw, Bailey cried himself to sleep in the end and by 10.30 he was on a different planet&didnt wake for a feed until 2.30am and then again at 5.30. Bless!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome madcat hon ..... bless Bailey it really is hard when it appears nothing you do helps :wacko: Charlie has often slept for 4+hrs at a time after crying himself tired :dohh: poor little souls I had forgotten how hard it is in the first few weeks :dohh:

Slightly worrying news :sad1:

I have just opened a letter from Charlie`s paediatric consultant. Charlie had a blood test last Tuesday to check his calcium levels because the lump on his jawline is down to his forceps delivery but most commonly occurs when a baby is born calcium deficient. Charlie`s consultant wanted to check this was not the case however his blood test results have returned showing borderline deficiency :cry: his consultant at this stage isnt over concerned however when we return to see the consultant on 31st May he wants them re-checked :( I am so hoping my little man does not have calcium deficiency :nope: and that these levels improve :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly. I'm sure they will sort everything out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ozzie :hugs:

Consultant doesnt sound worried at this stage from reading the letter but he does want the blood repeating ..... poor Charlie :( DH will need to take him for this because I`m a wimp and cant stand to see him in pain :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's probably repeating it just to be sure. :thumbup: I think it's a good sign because from my experience, most NHS doctors will just take the first result and go with it.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think a good sign too madly. It's probably just to be on the safe side and if there was a concern that would be there now I think iyswim.

What's not good is you and Madcat depleting your labours. IMO you both need a debrief to look at what happened. This is one of the signs of PTSD. Madly it doesn't matter how long ago the labour was or that it wasn't your most recent!

I had friends round this morning so now have 10 million things to do this afternoon and a whinging baby!


----------



## gilz82

Madly sorry you are feeling ill and about Charlie's test results. I'm sure everything will be fine when they do the test again. 

We tried to get the special anti-reflux formula yesterday but Boots didn't have any and said they'd need to order it. Marc and I were then talking and realised that there is only one things that's been changed since Noah came home from neonatal. In neonatal he was fed the ready made jars of Aptamil and since he came home we've been feeding him powdered Aptamil, so yesterday we bought Aptamil ready made cartons. Fed him that all day yesterday and today and he's not been sick once. 

I spoke to the dr this morning and he says that babies with reflux can sometimes have a problem with powdered formula so we are going to stick with the cartons for the rest of the week and see if it continues to work. 

I really hope it does help long term, the only slight downside is that we'll now have to spend a fortune on milk as it's 66p a carton.


----------



## molly85

hey mwhas been we have a plan. i offer abby boob every 3 hours if she feeds well thats brilliant if not she gets about 10 mins to latch and do a decent job if shes doing well shes let to get on with it. if she doesnt feed she is given a bottle of bm or formula preferably bm. shes not expected to takemore than 2ozof either mw said pump for 10mins i'm doing to nearly 2oz then i knw shes getting enough each time even with a dodgy suck herself.
shes producing lovely yellow poos she blew out on matt earlier his face was a picture.oh and i got my sexy bras

awww madly little mans being well looked after. hugsget ya self looked after.
yay for loopy and dylon
girls stop beeting yourselves up you all have lovely bundles who want you tobe happy so they are happy. it doesn't matter how they come into the world what matters is the love ancare they recieve now they are here.

oh and imay slapsome one who says isnt she small,how old is she or anything else of that meaning


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoop I have been smoke free for 2 weeks today!!

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Yay SK!


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:
I never heard of debriefing re- labour

Madly, sorry to hear you have an infection, hope its something and nothing and gone as quick as it came!

Gilz, those cartons are dear arent they?, i know what you mean though, when i ran out of food at the hospital i used theirs and they had cow&gate in ready made glass bottles. Even the powdered food we are getting through like wild fire!.

I had the health visitor round today, nice lady. Bailey was weighed and he's put on some more weight, another 8.5oz, so he's now 8lb 9.5oz which is good.

He was a bit grizzly this morning, funny though, he likes the changing mat on the dinning table, i had some paper work to do so i bought it to the table and plonked him on the mat. Then he had a long sleep in the afternoon. DH is now feeding him.

Im glad the HV told me one thing, theres no checking my bits durring my 8 week check up (unless requested), i really didnt want anymore of that. I do have a smear due but im going to wait the full 3 months for that!!.

bit of a celebration today. ive been sitting between 2 chairs for eating dinner. im sat on one now!lol, and the pc chair, and managed to sit properly on the couch with the health visitor!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

we have a labour listening service.

abby gets registeed tomorrow. i get to pick her middle name abigail grace or abigail charlotte. 

more relief abby actually took to the breast. we had a fight shes nibbled the skin on my nip but nopain and a very happy sleepy baby. fingers crossed she keeps it going as the pumping is so consuming. if she can latch she is so smmall i can feed on the move. and would make going out a doddle. hugs girls


----------



## tas1

It's amazing what one day makes,you all sound like you have made progess with your trails lol 

I hope all your babies are doing well!

I started to feel lonely today even though I have my two boys just didn't have a grown up to talk to lol think it's coz I was texting friends and my OH but they must of been busy! I tried distracting myself by cleaning but managed the dining room and abit of laundry before Caden wanted me the baby Caleb decided he wanted me all afternoon and cried everytime I put him down! He also stayed awake for most of the afternoon so was asleep for his teatime feed then slept through his bath lol I'm just looking at him now laid in the sofa not sure whether to move him so I can sleep or wait til his next feed and put him down after that! 
Has anyone got into a routine yet? I've started bedtime one now then I go with the flow in day! 

Hope your all doing ok,everyone asks how the babies are and not mummy's xx


----------



## molly85

mummy is a non entity. ah abby managed another feed but now wnt sleep lol our house is a touch cold
shes ruddy wheezing great how do i fix that?


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all, morning tas... I wish Bailey would sleep thru his bath, hes due one today and doesnt like them at all. Ive just sorted him out now im going to sort me out, he's eating us out of house and home at the moment, such a hungry baby!. 
We have a sort of routine going, DH is back at work, we go to bed about 10.30-11, do a feed&nappy, then he wakes at 2ish and again at 5ish. it means im getting way more sleep than when pregnant, down side is im starting to get used toit and finding it harder to wake now!!!!.

Im starting to feel a bit better each day, or my arse is anyway!!.


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Well its been the second day Caleb has woken up at 4.30am and stayed awake til 7.30 so im only getting about 5 hrs sleep which is hard because with Caden i could sleep while he slept in the day but cant now :( never mind!!

Molly try bring Abby in the bathroom when your having a hot steamy bath,its the only thing we can do for a while xx


----------



## sequeena

Hiya girls I can't really catch up as I've been relegated to using the iPhone again so :hugs: all round xx

I had my scan yesterday and it was great. Little man had his bits on show to the world, I think I've got a nudist growing inside me!! My GTT went really well too, my blood sugars were 5.4 after fasting and 3.9 after the 120 minute test. I was allowed to go up to 11.1 so I was well within the range :happydance:

I have another scan at 32+4. My waters have decreased by 2cm to 11.4 but they're still over the 10th average so I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are good sequeena.

Molly, how so wheezy? They are noisy snotty little things anyway, that's normal. If her nose is bunged you can try nasosal. If she is chesty, is she being much sick after feeds? It's great you're having some good feeds.

Glad you're sitting better Madcat!

We don't really do routines. With Byron we fell into them kind of by following his needs and it wasn't until some months. He still naps as and when depending on what activities we do each day. So Indigo has to fit in around Byron really. With demand feeding it can vary a lot so there's not much point trying to build a routine for her.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, Bailey can be wheezy and grunt and make all sorts of noises!!

Tas you sound run off your feet, must be hard with another LO to look after as well.

After 3 days, Bailey did themost HORREDOUS POO, goodgrief it came and came and came and filled up 3 nappys and goodness knows how many wipes, it was EVERYWHERE!lol. i dumped him in the bath after all that!.
I havent stopped this morning with one thing and another, and have people visiting this afternoon(my choice though).


----------



## loopylollipop

afternoon ladies!

thanks for all the best wishes and congratulations :flower:

Got hom yesterday and all good.

Gilz - Dylan is exactly like Noah with the nights thing! He isnt sickly thankfully but does all the weird stuff on a night that you described.

His birth weight was 4lb 12 - the silly anaethetist worked it out wrong:dohh: but obviously still little.

My laptop is broken so updating going to be difficult so wont be on much in short term.

He is feeding well and I am good.

Ozzi- my elective section was amazing. A really super positive birth and was really please with it. It feels a bit odd just having a baby pop out without any of the preamble but given I was so disappointed re my natural birth have been really happy with it all. It took five attempts at the spinal due to dogdy back which hurt but otherwise was up and about as normal with all tubes out the next day. Very little discomfort from section side of things.

Gotta go - little man creating...

Molly massive congrats and well done you :kiss:

will catch up when I can and lots of love and hugs to all you lovely ladies it was great getting support from PB and you all:hugs: thanks :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Lovely to hear from you loopy :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Loopy!!!! Thanks for the encouragement. We find out the date tomorrow :wacko: Going baby shopping today :) DH has it set in his head that Alex needs a bouncy chair and it HAS to be blue. :haha: I showed him a tan one on Amazon and he shot it down.


----------



## tas1

Oh my word Madcat I really am,not sure if caden is jealous or young through the terrible threes or he could just be a man as he is not listening to me at all,everytime I wanna go out he starts to have a tantrum so it takes me hrs to get out! Suppose to b getting caleb weighed then post office then to see my mum,we have managed to do nothing yet as ye had a tantrum about getting dressed about his toys,at the moment my living room looks like a toy bomb has gone off feel like getting a black bag so tempted! I can see the advantages of nursery just need the money!

Hope I don't put you all off if your thinking about another lol! 

Peanut how's bryon? Has his moods changed or anything? 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas, you havent put me off, i wasnt thinking of another anyway!LOL!

Loopy, your section looks to be pretty much as i witnessed, all the girls on the ward who had a natrual birth could hardly walk, sit, wee or poo and all the girls who had a section were up and about looking a damn sight better than the rest!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I am happier now that I won't have stitches in my lady parts. I know it will be a longer recovery with the section, but I'm kinda shuddering now at a vaginal birth after hearing about the tears and such. :blush:


----------



## gilz82

Ahhh just wrote a huge post and it disappeared!! :grr: :ninja:

Can't be bothered writing it again so everyone can just have some :hugs: instead


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well we had the night from hell :cry: Charlie would not sleep AT ALL from us going to bed at 10.30pm until he eventually fell asleep probably from the sheer exhaustion of screaming the house down at 4.30am when he slept until 7.30am :sad1: After speaking to the HV and MW we took him off to see our GP :thumbup: Our GP agrees with the consultant that Charlie has acid reflux and she has prescribed omeprazole in place of ranitidine which made Charlie instantly projectile vomit when we gave it to him ..... we have also switched Charlies formulas at her recommendation to SMA Staydown :thumbup: Me and DH had a screaming match this morning through frustration more than anything because it is so hard to see our baby in such distress and not be able to do anything that seems to help him :cry: Charlie has just had his first dose of the new medication and his first bottle of milk and so far so good :shrug: well hes in his bouncy chair `not screaming` and thats progress :dohh:

Welcome home Loopy glad to have you back :kiss:

madcat glad your `ass` has turned a corner and that Bailey has gained weight :hugs:

Sequeena I commented in your journal but great news on the scan and GTT :thumbup:

Well done SK :happydance:

Tas so sorry your older little man is wreaking havoc for you :hugs:

Gilz I hope the change to ready made works for you ..... wonder if its because the ready made stuff tends to be richer than the powdered stuff :shrug: some babies like a richer formula whilst it plays havoc with other babies :wacko: I agree is costly the SMA staydown is more expensive than the Hipp organic which Charlie was on but right now am willing to try absolutely anything to help him settle and am sure your the same :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly I'm sorry you, Charlie and DH had such a hard night :hugs:

The HV was out today and she had discussed Noah taking the ready made milk better with a paeds consultant and apparently it's quite common in premature babies with reflux. Because the milk has already been through a heating/cooking process a lot of the protiens have been broken down so it's easier for their tummys to digest. She said we need to stick with it for at least a month so I just bought 120 cartons from the boots website, that's my haircut money gone :blush: but needs must. 

Also if the staydown doesnt help there is another milk called Enfamil AR madly. It's a milk specifically made for babies with reflux. Your HV or gp can get it prescribed for Charlie and it's supposed to be really good. We were going to try it before we realised the Aptamil was making Noah's reflux worse. 

I know every baby is different but I've had conversation with three preemie mums who said it made a massive difference to their babies reflux problems.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, no baby shopping today. There was a miscommunication :-( So I'm going tomorrow to Asda to get some baby stuff. Feeling pretty much knackered and emotionally exhausted today.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly and Gilz for troublesome boys. My girl has joined team colic. :dohh: Last night when DH was working late she screamed continuously for about three hours. Byron's bath was stressful (had her in the wrap) and his stories were impossible. I ended up patting her wildly crying my eyes out. Poor Byron came over and asked me what was wrong, got up next to me on the bed (I'd said he should go play with toys) and said i was crying. :cry: When DH arrived home I had to hand him the baby to get a break and recompose myself.

So we started on infacol and so far (two feeds) it's made her vomit after (though both times I've had to put her down straight away so could be a trapped burp) but she has just slept soundly all day and not been much whingey so fingers crossed.

Tas - Byron has handled it really well, I'm very proud of him. He's very affectionate (sometimes too much so! :wacko:). He's sometimes a bit naughtier but I think all things considered he's being pretty patient. He did grow up overnight which was a bit gutting as I've just missed months of him at the best age. :(

Well I have had a fab day! The girl settled after the screaming around 11pm, woke at 4am for a feed and right back to sleep til about 9am!! I was showered and we were all fed and dressed before she was awake so we easily made a new toddler group at 10am. Byron had a ball. Came home and was great eating his lunch. Went off to sleep after a couple of stories and so I tried a nap (which was disturbed by post). Both woke together so Byron watched a bit of Harry Potter while I fed Indigo. Then a dogwalk. Byron's tea all eaten up. While it cooked and he ate I washed up, cleaned the grillpan and hob, sorted compost and recycling and put the dishwasher on. Made a pot of tea got DH getting home. Did a nappy wash in the morning too. A good day all round. :D


----------



## madcatwoman

Gosh what a busy day, not sure what made it so busy, just everything really!. Had visitors but that was DHs cousin who was pregnant same time as me, we get on so it was nice to see her, that was this afternoon.

I am feeling really tired of MIL, it doesnt seem to matter how many times i tell her where to go, or how WE will be doing things, it doesnt make any difference, i seem to be dealing with her backhanded way of doing things daily or so it feels, just tired of her after all this time.

Sorry to hear theres so much trouble with our grad babies at the moment, Bailey did have one bad evening 2 nights ago, trapped wind, we used infacol last evening and he was fine, fingers crossed x.


----------



## gilz82

You are going to need to get a sign to stick outside your house telling your MIL that she is not welcome Madcat. I don't know how you are keeping your temper with her. I was super hormonal the first couple of weeks I would have lost the plot with her by now if I was you. 

Don't know if anyone used with previous children or is planning to use with these babies Ashton and parsons teething powders, but my sister told me today they are aboutto get really hard to come by again. She's a pharmacist and she says that every now and then they stop selling them as aparently its used to cut cocaine. The Boots chemist she was working in today already don't have any and can't get anymore. 

Sorry if that was useless info just wanted to share :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

wow gilz, sounds like good stuff!:winkwink:

Things is, left on my own device id be on the blower to her playing mighty hell every time she interferes, but then if i did that i risk upsetting DH and in turn our relationship, so i have to try and control it the best way i can, but oh god its so very hard, i could sit here and have a good cry over it, and not a hormonal cry as she had me in the same mindframe before the birth, at 16 weeks even!. I just dont think she will ever give up being so bloody devious all the time.:cry:


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon I understand you are stuck between a rock and a hard place with her. It makes sense the last thing you'd want to do is upset your relationship with your DH :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw hon I understand you are stuck between a rock and a hard place with her. It makes sense the last thing you'd want to do is upset your relationship with your DH :hugs:

thanks:shrug:, sorry if this is all i seem to harp on about too on here, its just i need to harp on about it to someone, i have my dad but all he says is "oh youre gona be in for a uphill battle with her"(well i know that), and one friend from college, but you can only listen to someone like a broken record for so long. Some people seem to be put on this earth just to wear others down. I know there are no black and white answers (well, there is, at risk to my marriage). 
(Thankyou Madly btw for all your advice too)
Im currently having a good:cry:, at least get that out my system before i make the next plan of action.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat thats what we're here for! I would be tearing my hair out. Is your OH on side now? Will he tell her to back off a bit until your more settled?

I have had a really productive day :thumbup: got loads of stuff done, even had a little nap, and the best part, I had my facial I was bought for mothers day. OMG it was amazing, I feel so refreshed! I've pretty much done all the bags now, my bag, James bag, food bag, OH bag, bloody hell, looks like we're going on holiday for a week! Just need to put in the camera which I know is quite an important part to leave until last :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Gilz hon will bare in mind the other formula if this one doesnt work :thumbup: we are back at the consultants on the 31st too so if all else fails I will harrass him :winkwink: SMA Staydown is so much thicker than the hipp and when Charlie fell asleep after taking just 1oz of his 2oz feed DH went out and bought avent size 3 teats :dohh: (Charlie was already on size 2 with the hipp) size 3 make absolutely no difference :dohh: so I have posted a thread in formula feeding forum bit asking for advice on bottles/teats that may work with this particular formula :shrug: I really dont want him taking less than 2oz :nope: and after the first oz we are having to encourage him to take more :wacko: that said after dose of omeprazole he has been a whole lot more settled but I wont count my chickens just yet because we only got started today :winkwink: I am so glad that you have Noah settled better too ..... what a lot of guess work and trial and error we are all having to endure :lol: as vbaby says we have one set of `bold` babies :rofl:

madcat your more than welcome but seriously I wish your MIL would take the HUGE hint thats whacking her around the head honestty what does one have to do and I agree I dont know how you have kept your cool .... well maybe I do for DHs sakes but with all thoses hormones must be so tough :hugs:

What a productive day Peanut :thumbup: So sorry Indigo has joined the `gang` of reflux/colicky babies :( I hope the infacol continues to work :thumbup:

ohhhhhhhhh Pink a facial sounds like a great idea .... glad you enjoyed yours :kiss:

Did I miss anything?


----------



## tas1

I feel lame now coz everyone has had a productive day and I tried but with Caden being a little monkey I got nothing done! I'm abit gutted coz the one thing I wanted to fo us get Caleb weighed and ask a few questions to HV never mind will try again on Thursday my OH is off so he can help! 
Caden is a great big brother and helps out with Caleb but when I ask him to do other stuff none Caleb related he switches off maybe coz we have stayed in for two days 
! Will see tomorrow

Hope you all have a good nights sleep xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Grrrr I am really hating being pregnant at the moment :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

SK, I'm so so sore and I'm ready to have Alex!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Thankyou my lovlies re-MIL, its just a battle i'll have to keep on fighting, its become obvious she will never get the message, as i have been very blunt to her so far, esp in a letter i wrote her that contained quite a few home truths where she apparently shed some crocodile tears.

How is everyone today?. its funny, now DH is back at work im doing night feeds, and theyre ok, every 3-4 hours apart, but now my hip pain has gone, im sleeping better, and now finding it harder to wake up!lol(you cant win!). Bailey is drinking us o ut of house and home,we're bordering where the 120ml isnt enough(soon).

Gilz,...the photo (as i say hope you dont mind!)...
Im going to have to do some decent ones of bailey soon!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







228405_10150174483514962_763414961_7091875_7575468_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have another hospital appointment today. We'll find out the date of the c-section today as well. I'm nervous because it actually puts a date on paper and it's a countdown now until he's born. 

Madcat, I've meant to say, I'm sorry you're having troubles with your MIL. I hope you can reach some sort of middle ground with her soon. xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat that picture is lovely :thumbup: if I message you my email can you send me a copy please. 

Sorry you are feeling crappy SK, the last few weeks are horrible as many of the girls will agree. You just need to try to remember that Jake will be here soon and it'll be totally worth it!

Ozzie hope your appointment goes well and getting a date for Alex's arrival is a positive thing :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well, Noah had a horrible night with wind and I can only assume the ready made milk must be a lot easier to digest cos he wanted fed every two hours again last night. I am now seriously considering trying the hungry baby milk just at night so he gets a rest as this rapid full/empty cycle isn't good for his reflux. 

I've got the dentist tomorrow and then we both have our six week checks on friday so it'll be interesting to see how both of those outings turn out. 

Oh and Tas, I'm not remotely as productive as the rest of the grad mums and I've only got Noah to look after. Your job will be much harder with two boys to keep happy, so wouldn't feel bad at all if i was you.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OMG, I just had a mini-heart attack!!!! The cat hit the window cause she was trying to get a bug and I was reading a thread and she scared the shit out of me! :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,long time no see!!
Things are crazy here as you can imagine lol!
I've had a quick skim over posts,there was too much to catch up on.
Big hugs to everyone.x

madly the sma staydown isn't supposed to thicken in the bottle,did you use chilled water and follow instructions properly?its not meant to thicken until it gets to their tummies.Teagan was taking it no problem through no 1 newborn teet.

Well mt lil madam is going from 1 thing to another.Don't really know what to do with her anymore.After 2 days on the sma staydown she wasn't vomiting anymore but we had loads of other probs.Extreme constipation being 1,and just generally unsettled,colicy,not getting wind up and screaming for hrs on end!
I decided to put her back on the aptamil and try the baby gaviscon.Its slightly better,but she will not take more than 2 ounces at a time so wants feeding every 2 hrs,so she can't have gaviscon in every feed as she's only allowed 6 doses a day.
Again she's not puking anymore so its working for the reflux,but now she is full on colicy and constipated,so on top of her millions of tiny 2 ounces feeds i'm having to try get water down her too.
Thinking of trying her on the aptamil comfort for colicy babies now,might even try without the gaviscon and see what happens.Constipation is definately the biggest problem now.Poor chicken spends about half an hr straining and pushing and screaming unconsolably and does a tiny ball of rock hard poo.
We're back to the gp tom so will discuss stuff with her again.
All of this along with my 2 other monkeys has me shattered!


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Oh Madcat that picture is lovely :thumbup: if I message you my email can you send me a copy please.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling crappy SK, the last few weeks are horrible as many of the girls will agree. You just need to try to remember that Jake will be here soon and it'll be totally worth it!
> 
> Ozzie hope your appointment goes well and getting a date for Alex's arrival is a positive thing :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, Noah had a horrible night with wind and I can only assume the ready made milk must be a lot easier to digest cos he wanted fed every two hours again last night. I am now seriously considering trying the hungry baby milk just at night so he gets a rest as this rapid full/empty cycle isn't good for his reflux.
> 
> I've got the dentist tomorrow and then we both have our six week checks on friday so it'll be interesting to see how both of those outings turn out.
> 
> Oh and Tas, I'm not remotely as productive as the rest of the grad mums and I've only got Noah to look after. Your job will be much harder with two boys to keep happy, so wouldn't feel bad at all if i was you.

Yeh..send me your email hun...:thumbup:

Oh Madly you sound like youre having a rough time with feeding at the moment, Bailey is just really hungry but i must admit he generally waits 3 hours before creating!


2weeks today:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Bailey3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

Hey girls.

Oh god where do I start so much happening. Hugs to all those with sad sicky babies.
How does anyone have and who is stealing it???? I am sure i am not busier than before, but my house is nearly respectable. 

Why was i in a flap over bfing????? sore swollen leaky boobs aside we are having great fun she likes playing with her food prior to munching away is obviously getting enough as we have had 4 poopy nappies since midnight.

I have lost a kilo already.
I have loast a stone in 6 days and abbby wasn't even 6lb.

Hugs everyone and up yours to annoying midwife.

Plans for day shower (we are officially having a lazy one) and to send of claim forms for money and Tax credit form is in the post


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive no idea what i weigh, havent for 2 years since our scales broke!


----------



## molly85

lol ours are dodgy but i had to do it considering the amount of water i had on board lol

DOes anyone elses discharge smell like old meat? MW checked it over yesterday and said i looked ok. i presumme she would say if i smelt gross?


----------



## pinkclaire

SK its crap isnt it I've had enough now! Ozzie good luck today, we could easily be having our two around the same time!

Hugs to all the ladies with Babes having issues xx


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol ours are dodgy but i had to do it considering the amount of water i had on board lol
> 
> DOes anyone elses discharge smell like old meat? MW checked it over yesterday and said i looked ok. i presumme she would say if i smelt gross?

lol funny you should say, it does have a different smell to a normal AF, i wouldnt be able to say what it smells like, but i suppose old meat wouldnt be too far off the mark!


----------



## sequeena

I'm stuck on the iPhone again so hugs to everyone who needs them, hopefully I'll get on the pc at some point!!!

I'm in agony with my pelvis, no need to chastise me on the amount of walking I do because madly has already beaten you to it :lol: I felt well enough to Hoover my living room though and just found a huge fucking ant nest underneath my leather footstool. Aghhh!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

how do get ants there?

glad the smells not just me.

I gues its 9 months worth of uterus lining coming out its gnna be a bit gross.

bfing girls especially are breast pads the most pointless thing ever or am i using them wrong? they curl up fill up and unstick! i have got so annoyed at them i have cut anight time pad in half and its much nicer. will i need these for ages or will i stop dripping?


----------



## sequeena

The pipes in the living room aren't fenced in properly so there's gaps between them and the floor allowing them to get in. I've put ant killer down inside and on the outside wall and haven't seen any since so hopefully that's it. Seans informed the landlord so I hope he pulls his finger out of his arse.


----------



## molly85

thats disgusting maybe suggest environmental health come out next time. you've had ants before right?


----------



## sequeena

That's a good idea Molly xx I've not had a problem with ants in the house but have had to deal with a wasps nest for the past 2 summers. I hope it doesn't come back this year :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Just a quickie, sorry. :hugs: to all for the misbehaving babes and mils. Wish I had any advice for these but I don't!

Molly, glad the bfing is coming along, now relax! Your supply (and hence fullness and pain) will settle in time. I don't tend to leak unless I'm engorged (rare now) or sometimes out the other boob when feeding. I use reusables. I bought agent and boots ones last time and like the boots ones best. They stay in place by my bra - no need for sticky - and last all day usually. You might find you leak less in time.


----------



## molly85

wasps generally move house but will nest where they find a good spot.


----------



## molly85

think i am but hard to tell when the night pad is doing such a good job lol. much more comfy to.

you can deffinatly see adifference in abby when shes had a decent feed lol shes all alert for a bit than snoring her head off. soz formula girls this is really dull chat. and i like taht my boobs can tell me its feed time before she does. Hope the lovely wounderful (please get out of my life now) MW likes my list of her feeds since midnight. She;s had 7 feeds already 3 of which were snaky ones. how long do you guys find youa re feeding for out of curiosity?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, I'm back! What a day! DH couldn't come today so I just went with LO's godmother. She picked me up like two hours early cause she had to go to the dentist. So I waited for her at the dentist and then we went to ASDA and got loads of baby stuff! I'm now officially stocked up! We had some lunch and then drove to the hospital. When we got there, she looked at her watch and went, "It's only 2pm, we have plenty of time." I looked at her and went, "What? The appointment was at 1:45pm." We had a right old giggle about old age and forgetfulness. Luckily, the ultrasound techs were great and I didn't get moaned at. HOWEVER, my consultant had to go do an emergency c-section so we did not get a date for Alex's delivery yet! :grr: She promised that next week she would get us a date. I think she wanted to wait just one more week to see Alex's progress. He's still doing nicely. Growing like a weed and his heart rate is still 63bpm :happydance: Phew! What a day!


----------



## sequeena

Glad everything went well ozzie!! Shame about not getting a date for your section though x


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad things are still on an even keel Ozzie though it ducks you have no date after sterling yourself for it.

Molly feed times vary. I don't really clock watch but they probably average 15-20 mins though we have has speedier ones in the night. She guzzles lots fast then lingers not drinking much and just falling asleep so the lingering can vary.

Had a dodgy morning not going to the shops which making choc cornflake cakes didn't entirely rectify. Lunch started ok then my mum arrived so Byron started pissing about. Got him to nap ok at least. We all went to toddler group then a dogwalk in between which my mum snoozed and Byron found a pen and drew all over his face and hands while I was upstairs feeding Indigo. :wacko: Mum left and Byron did quite well with his tea til DH got home then started pissing about again. Sigh. Medium day. I'm knackered.


----------



## tas1

Hugs to all you pregnant ladies,the last few weeks are horrible but soon will be over ( not a good saying I know I hated it when people said it to me) it's all worth it!

Well I have a sniffly baby,he has been since he was born and sneezing a couple of times a day but yesterday he was sneezing loads and had a little cough so I took him to docs today to check it's not on his chest and it's not but he reckons Caleb is starting with a virus! He has gone pale as well but he has slept well today which yesterday and day before he was awake all afternoon so that prob made him feel worse! I had to order snuffle baby at chemist coz they dint have any so it's coming tomorrow and I got him some saline stuff which made him sick (he did have a feed after having it) and green snot came out in it so guess it worked!
I also change his formula from cow and gate (made his skin spotty and dry) to aptamil,not sure if he's been more sick being on it so gonna monitor him!

Best go bedtime routine is in play and I've got some baileys (a late Christmas present lol) so gonna have a glass when boys are in bed!

Ps I went to my mums today so I dint stress about how minging the house is lol 

Hope your all ok! Lovely pics Madcat x


----------



## molly85

cool peanut. shes about on target then. 
Ozzie glad Mr Laid back is doing well. typical consultant.

reminds me my ob asked for a "donation" of £25 to sign our insurance form cheeky me thinks as we have it because matt doesnt get sick pay is on a low wage


----------



## DaretoDream

Going to the dentist today ladies- and was wondering if you guys think i'm a fool- i'm going to decline the xrays i usually have done this time of year and try to have it in october with my next check instead. Anyone else feel that way? I feel like i'm being silly but i'd be so afraid- what if something DOES go wrong- and then i'd probably blame the xrays forever and hate myself for it. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Even if i am being ridiculously cautious... 


Then, baby girl has been SUPER active lately- which is lovely. But the last few days i've developed a new thing? On the left side of my belly button (where my placenta is supposed to be) when she is VERY active, sometimes a small area hurts- for a few seconds, and i feel like she is pushing on the other side against it. And then it goes away. I get it sporadically in the evening usually- and then it's just gone. I called the mw and waiting to hear back. Hoping it's nothing to be alarmed about. It's only been the past 2 days i've had it. And everything else seems perfectly normal. Just felt i should ask and see if any of you have had it?


----------



## molly85

it could be her comfy spot of shes poking a muscle. abby did some odd things to.

i wouldnt have the xrays if u have killer tooth ache maybe other wise it can wait. i must ask about mine having not had one sincei was 18 i am now 25. i had some very dodgy wisdom teeth waiting to sprout roots. 




lets not show the midwife this pic lolhttps://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227117_10150259248187464_646837463_9376634_2006954_n.jpg


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah i think i'll pass it up- as i've never had a tooth issue, no cavities or anything so i think i can wait 6 more months until october!

and thanks- i hope its just nothing. Still a bit nervous about it. don't want to just assume it's nothing. waiting for the mw.


----------



## molly85

best to be safe but not worth the worry.

baby on a pillow laid on her side on my lap passed out cuddling a muslin hand in mouth wearing a bib. like hell am i waking her to sort nthis picture out to be politically correct


----------



## tas1

Love that pic Molly as long as she's comfy lol x


----------



## molly85

she loves a cushion or pillow. matt suggested her moses basket was to hard for her. she is deffinatly a side sleeper though. Weirdly the hospital were fine with this and put her back down like that if she was happy like that, but my MW put her on her back. saying that she will fall asleep being burped sat up lol


----------



## tas1

MWs don't know everything! Apparently my mum told me when she had me and my sister they were never allowed to put babies on their back just incase they choked! 
Caleb likes laying on his tummy mostly on my chest like he is now x


----------



## pinkclaire

Dare I wouldnt have the x-ray done personally.

Molly I had to wear pads until James was around 4 months old, just in case! I have reuseables as well, they are so much softer and nicer its unreal!

So after my third blood test on monday they have finally agreed with the MW and I am anaemic! So lovely iron tabs for me, not going to help the consipation though :dohh:


----------



## DaretoDream

tas1 said:


> MWs don't know everything! Apparently my mum told me when she had me and my sister they were never allowed to put babies on their back just incase they choked!
> Caleb likes laying on his tummy mostly on my chest like he is now x

But back then they didn't want babies on their backs- then they changed it. 



pinkclaire said:


> Dare I wouldnt have the x-ray done personally.



Thanks hun- didn't have to worry about it anyway- as a rule my dentist apparently NEVER does xrays on pregnant ladies. Just to be safe!!! So i'm glad i didn't even have to worry about asking. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes dare in the UK out dentists wouldn't X-ray a pregnant woman but then they don't X-ray anyway unless there is concern about the roots.

On your sore spot I would suggest it's slightly separated muscles and the baby booting on the 'thin' bit. I was very tender indeed around my belly button. This is where the muscles separated most.

On the baby sleeping thing, it's because tummy sleeping was only relatively recently identified as a risk factor for SIDS. It's not a cause and my own philosophy is that a severely sleep deprived mum will be more of a risk to a baby who cannot sleep on their back than tummy or side sleeping.


----------



## molly85

oh no claire nightmare with the being bunged up and iron tablets. not long though before she arrives.

Yay my littl girl has a belly button atlast.she can have a lovely bath tomorrow. She will bea week old


----------



## molly85

here here peanut. I worry more about carrying her down the stairs as i have terrible balance and my jeans fall down. Yes I put jeans on the day after I came home.


----------



## DaretoDream

PeanutBean said:


> Yes dare in the UK out dentists wouldn't X-ray a pregnant woman but then they don't X-ray anyway unless there is concern about the roots.
> 
> On your sore spot I would suggest it's slightly separated muscles and the baby booting on the 'thin' bit. I was very tender indeed around my belly button. This is where the muscles separated most.
> 
> On the baby sleeping thing, it's because tummy sleeping was only relatively recently identified as a risk factor for SIDS. It's not a cause and my own philosophy is that a severely sleep deprived mum will be more of a risk to a baby who cannot sleep on their back than tummy or side sleeping.

I really don't think we should be xrayed every single year unless there is concern either. That' s a lot of radiation around our head. :/ 

yeah they just told me that she is probably pushing on the placenta and it's tighter there.

Yeah here in the states they told moms not to put babies on their backs because it would cause SIDS and then switched it back to don't put on their stomachs because it'll cause SIDS and now they are saying you should really put them on their side and then they JUST changed it again, saying put them on their back. They can't make up their minds.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DtoD, they never can make up their minds about anything regarding pregnant women!

Well, here I am. Can't sleep because my hips and legs are so sore! :cry: I took two paracetamol so hopefully they kick in soon! I'm absolutely exhausted!


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah i know! it's ridiculous!!

Hun i'm so sorry about the sleeping thing, i'm starting to get restless myself- but not quite where you are yet. Sure i will be in a few more weeks. Hoping you will feel better soon and can get some proper rest.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oy, me too! It's like every time I lay down, my legs go sore! Oh, I think it was claire that's on iron...I have to go on it too, but I can't take the tablets because they make me sick so the midwife told me to go get it in liquid form from the GP. *sigh* It's not so bad. I think my level was 10.4 and they like it between 12 and 15? Something like that.


----------



## DaretoDream

I have to take iron too. They said I was borderline anemic- but to take the pills. My mw told me to take it with orange juice to help absorb? I haven't gotten sick from it but I know that's common. Wonder if the oj would help you too??


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have a bad stomach to begin with. When I was in college, I had really bad gastritis so I try and steer clear of acidic things and I get stomach aches pretty often :-( It really is no fun. I'll try the liquid and see if that helps. I just know they want my iron levels as high as possible for the c-section.


----------



## tas1

They change their minds about everything,I got told different things in my first pregnancy of what not to do but then this pregnancy it all changed! I think just do what's right to you and what you think is right with your baby! 

I wish I could go to bed,I'm tired but I know when I get to bed I'll be awake or Caleb will wake up lol! I should though I have a busy day tomorrow x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm gonna try and go through and sleep. Sitting up at the desk is making Alex all wiggley, lol!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just dropping in ladies!

Ozzie hope you manage to get some sleep hun!

Got my GTT tomorrow and I am not happy lol! I have a real craving for an apple at the minute and we have a full bag of them down stairs but I have to fast until after the test tomorrow!

How crap!

Time to get some sleep otherwise I will end up eating an apple!

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

The OJ is because you need the vit c to help absorb the iron. If your iron deficient you should be increasing your intake of both. 

I can't drink OJ neat as it's too acidic but if I add a bit of water it's much easier?

I'm so fed up of being pregnant now. The thought it could be 4 more weeks fills me with depression! I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Claire try to think positively, hopefully it won't be another 4 weeks hon :hugs:

I can't remember, was James early or late?

As for us another rubbish night, Noah is determined he wants to eat every two hours during the night. I'm exhausted as it takes about 1 hour to fed, wind and settle him, so then i have an hour to sleep except i spend half of that watching him to make sure he isn't sick. Then it starts all over again.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning ladies. Good luck sofie. :hugs: pink

Low iron ladies, anaemia increases the risk of pph but only really when levels are 7 or below. NICE guidelines recommended hospital for birth from 8.5 and below. Normal range is from 12 but apparently this is for non-pregnant people and as 50% of women have iron lower during pregnancy (and 50% of women sure don't pph) there's an argument it's normal. Indeed in the past our extra blood wasn't accounted for so even more women were expected to supplement! Pink's right about vit c. Plus tannins reduce absorption so don't drink tea or grape juice with your meals or tablets. If you hate the tablets (or are veggie!) as always I highly recommend spatone. You take it with juice. Orange gave me bad heartburn towards the end so I started taking it with appletiser. Yum! My 36 weeks results were 10.1 and when I transferred my blood wasn't even checked despite retained placenta being a significant risk for pph. The ob wasn't at all concerned by my levels. They make their own rules up you know! Whatever it takes to pull you into line. :growlmad:

Thanks for the boob help pink, I figured it out. It was the wires but was from always holding Indigo on the left which was squashing my boob on to them. Since shifting her about more I've had no tenderness. :thumbup:

I have a small bundled girl in my arms. Hoping she will fall asleep as she wants to so I can shower sans scream but no luck so far. :dohh: Our jobs today are to go to the shops, walk the dog and deal with Byron after nursery as DH is working late.


----------



## tas1

I'm do tired only got 5 hours sleep! By the time I got Calebs last feeddone then everything else sorted it was 12 so I went to bed then Caleb woke up at 1.30 but went back to sleep then woke again at 3.30 for a feed which like you said gilz takes an hour then he wouldn't settle next thing I knew it was 5.30 so I decided he wanted topping up and made him a bottle which he had an ounce and went to sleep! Then Caden woke up at 8 and wanted me downstairs! You would think I was a single parent coz my OH is useless although he did try and help at 5 this morning but he was more bothered about him being comfy then settling Caleb,I would of loved a lie in since my OH is day off today but no he has gone out for something he didn't need to do but that's him thinks about himself!

Is it just my OH that is like this? 

Hope your all ok! I'm getting Caleb weighed this morning xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Taz sounds just like my OH. Or he'll decide he has to go for a run at precisely 7.30am, when really he could wait until later to help me out! I am sure I will be whinging lots in the next few weeks lol.

PB glad you got the boob issues sorted. I'm sure you'll have to help me, its funny its easier to give advice to other people and then when its myself I forget all my good advice!

Gilz sorry you've had another crap night I truely empathise :hugs: James fed every 2 hours as well I know how hard it is.

James was late, I went into labour 1 day overdue, and had him 3 days overdue. Although by my dates they had already put me back 5 days so it felt like I was 8 days over by then lol. I am starting to worry, as James' placenta was showing signs of deteriation when I had him. Obviously it was fine as he was born, but I've started having unrealistic worries that something might happen so I might ask for extra monitoring form +3 if I get that far. Do you think they will do that? I dont want to be induced early or anything, I just want them to check everything is ok for my piece of mind?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel like someone has taken a baseball bat to my legs :cry: Honestly, I limped into the living room this morning :-(


----------



## molly85

aww claire your in the 2nd batch there is no way you can go late!

hugs nonj sleeping ladies whether it be baby or pain induced. abby did a text book night she is mean like that. we ere in bed for 12, shed fed 20 mins then had a nice 2.5 hour sleep half hour up feed and change. then back to sleep same again around 5 and we both fell asleep with her on the boob lol. amazing how u dnt roll on them or move woke at 7ish properly to a little snuffle decided to get out and shed had a huge blow out right through to her sheet lol. a bath was requied. she loves baths !

other wise mw has been, she lost 45g but the scales are wonky. mw has now said she should feed for 30 - 40 mins at a time she had a feed 9-10 times yesterday so she can poke that she would empty a formula bottle in 10 mins. matt and i are both happy with her andgetting a decent sleep not that he realises that lol 

hugs all


----------



## tas1

I had a nice walk to baby weighing! And Caleb weighs 11lbs 6oz he has put a pound and 2nd on in just over a week! He's such a big boy for 5 weeks old x


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly I love your optimism!

I always felt most comfortable when james was in bed with me, it was less of a worry I always knew he was ok, I never ever had the urge to turn over or anything. It's amazing what your body can do. 

Taz he is big bless him. Was he big when he was born? Xx


----------



## tas1

He was 8lbs 7 and half ounce when he was born! My first son was 9lbs half an ounce so they are both big boys I was slightly hoping Caleb would stay a baby for longer lol it seemed like Caden grew up too fast and he has always looked older than what he is! I best get the next size up clothes out!
How are you finding being pregnant with a 15 month old? My friend has just found out she is pregnant again so she will be just like you so any tips? X


----------



## pinkclaire

Um it's hardwork to be honest as James is so reliant on me. Luckily he was an early walker,crawler etc so that helped with mobility. I don't have any family near me to help and my hubby is away a fair bit so probably makes me a lot more tired! Other than that it's been fine, I'm not sure about when I have the two of them I'll update you on that bit lol. What's her child like at sleeping? If she/he is a good sleeper she should be fine as she'll have time to rest xx


----------



## tas1

I think he is a good sleeper on a night but not sure about in the day! she works 3 days a week as well and also has a 5yr old daughter! 
I think its hard with Caden (he's 3yrs old) and Caleb, and Caden is quite independent and wants to do everything himself especially when your in a rush! lol
I take my hat off to you pink,coz its must be so hard! i found i was snappy in the last few weeks so i was always snapping at Caden.

I have just got an email saying i have won some nappies from asda! I never win anything and so glad its something that comes in handy lol 

xx


----------



## molly85

pink you gotta be positive or we would all be miserable as hell

abby was weighed again she had lost more weight but the mw realised our kitchen cabinet/worktop was not level matt installed it lol.

so i will wait til she is measured by hv. the weight mw came up with 4lb14oz.


----------



## pinkclaire

Tas I worked 3 days a week as well. It was probably that that helped me to get through tbh as I had some me time even if it was at work! I'm sure she'll be fine she's got two kids already so probably really organised!

Molly James used to feed for a good 30 mins in the early day. What would happen is he would stimulate my let down, then it would seem like he'd finish and then you get a second let down that's not as strong which is the hindmilk coming through. This is what gives them the fat. Anyway just thinking might be worth trying to feed for a bit longer to see if that happens? It took me a while to figure it all out!!


----------



## sequeena

Hey girls, sorry to barge in on you x is ozzie about? I've just had a phone all saying I'm entitled to maternity allowance :D I wanted to ask how much they're giving you? I forgot to ask for figures x


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive missed so many posts!!:shrug:

my mornings are Sooo hetic, Bailey is wide awake in the mornings and sleeps in the afternoons!, i run round like a mad thing(good for weight loss).

anyway, i drove the car for the 1st time in 2 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, god it was liberating!!!!:haha:
went to asda with my little sausage, BHS and the pet shop. it was good to get out. i can sit on the car seat better now, im tender rather than in pain now, it was ok. My back doesnt seem to be able to lift what it used to though...anyone else?..., i dont know if thats from pregnancy, the epi, or the face presentation in labour, but it doesnt bother me hugely.

reall really sorry if ive missed someones news on here, someone please bring me up to date and in line if i have!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Sequeena it's £128 odd a week or 90% of your wages which ever is smaller. 

Madcat thats fab about the car don't worry aboutnyour back it's early days and your ligaments are still soft. You'll get there! Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh i suppose, i havent done much lifting thru pregnancy so i suppose my back isnt used to it!!.

Everything ok with you pinkclaire>:shrug::thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes just seriously fed up now so you can all throw my comments back at me :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Brilliant :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Yes just seriously fed up now so you can all throw my comments back at me :haha:

i know all about that!. ive never felt so miserable in all my days as in the last trimester, i felt like i had no life, had no sleep, couldnt walk, couldnt sleep, all i could do was eat. Even with the pain from delivery-yes its been miserable but nowhere near as depressing as pregnancy!.

it drags on and on doesnt it:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

question.

im having to do a reference for our old tenants. ive been told these days you cant do a "bad reference", but id still like to put something in it regarding the 'difficulties with payments'. any ideas how i could word it???:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sequeena, that's what I'm getting 128 and some pence a week. It's a good thing :happydance: I was at Victim Support volunteering this afternoon, then I walked to Tesco and they didn't have what I wanted and so I walk halfway back across town to Boots and then caught a taxi home. I have to go watch my niece at 4pm do trampolining, but it's not a long walk. Just home trying to relax for about 30 more minutes. I foresee another ice lolly in my future :)


----------



## pinkclaire

You arnt meant to give a bad reference but you can refuse to do one. (unless its an employee). That speaks louder IMO anyway!

The last days really drag, and its the stupid comments you get every day as well. Went to the supermarket today some people are so rude. I dont mind people looking and then asking me about it or saying aww or something, but some people just full on stare like your a freak show!

I know I've got a big bump on a small frame (well I'm tall but small the other way if that makes sense) but I honestly think some of these people have never seen a pregnant person before!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Pink, I totally hear you. I've been PUSHED past in the supermarket and Asda! I'm very obviously pregnant! People are so rude!


----------



## DaretoDream

I've had people look at me and quickly glance away- and then at the same time, some people are being so nice about it! One lady at the market yesterday actually let me go ahead of her in the deli counter. She was very sweet! and then i had some men move carts out of the way for me because i was about to walk passed that area. 

Was shocked! around here people aren't always that nice.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I've had mixed responses, I've had both extremes, I got upgraded on the train because I was pg which I thought was nice, then I've had people just barge threw me!

When I had James I nearly had a fight with some chav as we were at an event which was really busy and she tried to walk straight across my pram. My sisters BF automatically put his arm up to stop her doing it (bless him) and she started accusing him of hitting her and such. My mummy hormones flowed then!


----------



## DaretoDream

Sheesh! People can be so rude!!!! And i hope your hormones gave that lady a proper talking to!!!! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Don't give them one madcat, give them the finger instead :haha:

Ozzie I could cry!! I just realised that monthly it works out to the equivalent of our rent. I so hope we get it!!

My laptop just arrived back from the repair man :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

I know Ozzie, I was like 'this is not a gap, its a baby!' 

Sequeena I really hope it helps, makes such a difference stuff like this doesnt it!


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> I know Ozzie, I was like 'this is not a gap, its a baby!'
> 
> Sequeena I really hope it helps, makes such a difference stuff like this doesnt it!

It really does! I didn't even know I was eligible for it, the last time I worked was 30/03/2009 and then I became ill. Sean decided to apply for some stuff for me last night and even though I can't get any other benefits (he earns £17,888 per annum so over the threshold) I can get this. Well, hopefully. Nothing is set in stone and with my track record I don't really want to believe it.

As for people who try to get me out of the way, I deliberately slow down or stop. I'm like a stick in the mud when I stop, no moving me at all :smug:


----------



## madcatwoman

cheers for that.
As for the comments, they really used to get on my nerves, from people who wouldnt normally give you the time of day, esp the "know it all comments", i dont think theres one i didnt recieve.

there was one that took me by suprise, at a restruant, i went to the loo, let an old guy pass me on the stairs, he looked me up and down and said "I know what you've been up to!".

I used to walk along the high street too(when i could), and a buss would pull up to one of the stops and i could see the people sat on it out the corner of my eye starring at me!!.

I must say, id dont miss being pregnant one bit.


----------



## sequeena

I have noticed you do get stared at a lot whilst you're pregnant, it's quite unnerving at times!! :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

I don't get why people are so intrigued by pregnant women. 

It's not liked we are the first batch of girls to be pregnant so why do people look at you like you are. Also the thing that really really bugged me is the way people word their comments as a statement of fact. Like "you can't be 28 weeks, you are too big/small/weird shaped etc" Why do they think stuff like that is helpful?

We are just back from the dentist, which went well, I hate going, and all the nurses came in to look at Noah. 

Madcat I'm with you on the crappy back thing, I had to park a little further from the dentist that I'd usually and walk with the carseat. It felt like it weighed a tonne by the time I got there!!


----------



## molly85

girls do not let it bother you. i just looked really fat so you can imagine the looksi got beingpart crippled to eugh. 

claire i have sussed the second wind feed out its not ever feed but she def gets more than from abottle and let her lead the way. i think mw isjust going off a7lbers eatting habbits not what is basically a preemie. i want to get her acardy andonly knw of 2 places that do preemie asda and mothercare any other thoughts?


----------



## pinkclaire

Tesco and Zara do small baby which is basically premmie. Thats good then Molly, def best to go off her and if she seems settled and doing wees/poos shes fine. Hope you didnt mind me saying? Its just it got me confused for a few weeks!

Gilz those car seats are so heavy, have you got legs for it? Its surprising how handly those can be for those sort of trips!


----------



## molly85

we dump the car seat on the pram frame. having a completely seperate carry cot for the pram is brilliant she spends her day in there its portable and can be rocked


----------



## DaretoDream

So far i've enjoyed being pregnant for the most part :) I usually just try to ignore the stares and so forth- but it's been so wonderful to grow our little baby inside, that i can't believe i've liked it as much as i do! I always figured it would be horrible. However, i still have 2 months left and the hot season is still coming. So my mind might change! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Don't give them one madcat, give them the finger instead :haha:
> *
> Ozzie I could cry!! I just realised that monthly it works out to the equivalent of our rent. I so hope we get it!!*
> 
> My laptop just arrived back from the repair man :happydance:

I know! We're in council housing as we inherited the tenancy from DH's mom when she passed so our rent is about 220 pounds a month so ours would give us rent and then some which will go straight into savings for DH's visa to the USA! :happydance: I'm so glad I qualified! All my hard work was not in vain. I hope you get it too! It really has been a relief. Poor DH works so hard and we have barely been getting by.


----------



## gilz82

The car seat goes on our pram too but since it was such a short journey and there's a lack of space in the dentist I didn't take the pram. Wish I had, but suppose it'll have given my twiglet arms a work out :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, our car seat fits into the pram as well. Hey! I just noticed that Noah is 40 weeks gestational age today! Happy due date Glitz :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol ozzie you forgot us yesterday lol.
ohhhh that means he is 6 weeks old that is so scary. I couldn't believe abby was a week old.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Ozzie :hugs: it's weird that I'm now at my due date and Noah has been here for so long. 

Happy due date for yesterday Molly, I didn't forget I just wasn't really online much yesterday.


----------



## sequeena

Our carseat goes onto the pram. I'm trying to find a pic but can't?? It's a silver cross 3D if anyone can find it :wacko: 

Happy due date gilz! :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: BABY BRAIN strikes again :)


----------



## molly85

lol I switched tickers. 

lol matts arranging snacks for visitors we are expecting obviously we have to much time on our hands


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mmmmmm snacks. DAMN IT! Everywhere I turn there's stuff about food :haha: :pizza:


----------



## madcatwoman

OH gilz that is weird youre at your due date!.

my back has given up the ghost for today but i do have one very clean baby whos just had his bath, in johnsons and for the 1st time he didnt cry(i dont think we had it warm enough before).

Im thinking of going back to having my beloved baths too, havent up until now because our tub is tiny&i didnt want have to sit on my arse in it.
I was told at the hospital not to put anything in the water, but its 15 days since the delivery now, its not painful, just tender, does anyone know/think it would be ok for bubble bath now?, or baby bath?....:shrug:?


----------



## gilz82

Noah hates the bath too Madcat, he screams like we are trying to kill him :blush: on the other hand he loves coming in the shower with me :shrug:

I'm trying get a proper night time routine started as of this week so will just need to persevere with the baths. 

I've no idea about the bubble bath Madcat, but they did tell me I could go back to having baths with whatever after my day 10 check. If my incision was healed enough at that point you'd like to think yours would be too :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

ive no idea how much ive healed lol, i dont like to probe too much down there, and cant really see anything in the mirror lol:blush:

bit of a personal Question to those who have had their babies...
Are your OH's more turned on by your post preg body than before?...:blush:
i thought the opposite would be the case, but my DH, well, he's not been as interested as this since we were dating!!. Its nice, but ive warned him i'll never have sex again!lol!. im just really supprised.

on the MIL issue. DH asked if i was ok, so i said i was, but feel like im always waiting for the phone to go with his mum hatching another plan.
he told me that wont happen anymore, apparently his dad has had words with her, so.......:shrug:
Oh and shes on antideppressants now.(shouldnt that be me?)


----------



## sequeena

Madcat that's lovely! I hope my OH is the same when Thomas arrives :)

She's on anti d's?? I knew she was a bit mental but from what you've said about her I wouldn't think she would need anti d's at all :wacko:

I've now reached the point in pregnancy where I can feel every single movement he makes (and see it) :cloud9:

I'm off to my doctors tomorrow and then physio to try and get some help with my pelvic pain :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My pelvis is killing me as well. It sucks!


----------



## sequeena

It does :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep mine too I can barely walk and my son keeps trashing everything (or my husband one of the two) and I'm constantly bending down and it kills!

Madcat me and my DH were like that after James. I felt so close to him, we dtd by day 7 lol. Then the extreme tiredness set in and I hated him from around 3 weeks lol.


----------



## gilz82

I'm with Pink on the nookie front. We had :sex: a week after Noah was born and when my OH is home he's been very interested :blush: in me. While I was pregnant it was definitely me initiating things, think he was mostly scared he'd squish me or the baby :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't understand how you ladies dtd at 7 days. Aren't you still bleeding? I've barely thought about it and don't expect to venture anywhere near for a while. Between loch and period I was bleeding for at least 10 weeks after Byron was born. We tried a 12 and it was agony then didn't manage it til 8 months because I was so bruised for so long from the ventouse.

I really hoped it would be better this time but I'm still bleeding and who knows what damage might have been done by the ob removing my placenta? My bladder still feels bruised after a pee from the catheter. My bum's still a bit bruised. And I definitely don't feel back to normal in my bits yet. Can't imagine putting anything up there anytime soon!

Jesus why am I so physically shit to feel so awful through pregnancy and to take so long to recover after birth? :(


----------



## gilz82

I only bled for 6 days Peanut. Occasional little burst of discharge bleeding after that if I'd done too much during the day or been on feet a lot. 

Weird you mentioned catheters. They put mine in before my epi because I had to be in bed for the horrible mag sulphate drip to stop my seizures. It was so uncomfortable, I remember being so relieved when the epi spread down my legs and I couldn't feel the catheter anymore.


----------



## PeanutBean

Mine was just a one shot go to see if it would help release the placenta and avoid transfer. Bloody awful!

I bleed red every day now. Have done for a week. I guess I'm doing too much buy with a toddler and dog I don't see how I can do less. Maybe that's why I bled so long with Byron too. There's not much, probably not more than a pantyliner could take (one for day and a second at night) but it is fresh blood. :(

My day's been mostly ok. I went shopping and got a few clothes for me, Byron and Indigo for cheap from Debenhams and dud a bunch of other shopping. Had a late lunch then walked the hound. Turns out DH wasn't on a late tonight - I seem to be no good at keeping track anymore - so had all the time to then nap except the moment I got back from the walk tip DH got home and beyond Indigo screamed. Got a headache now. She seems quite a bit more settled now that most evenings at this time so I guess she got it out of her system. I also witheld feeds a little as I know she doesn't need them and it causes the colic. She had two pissy feeds late afternoon, just dossing about on and off and not taking a lot so I knew she was feeding for the sake of it. Seem to be feeling a bit down tonight.


----------



## pinkclaire

I had pretty much stopped then, only started if I did to much. Plus I didn't need stitches or anything so that makes a real difference. 

Don't put pressure on yourself PB you did an amazing job, have two beautiful children and it will all be forgotten in time xx


----------



## molly85

Awww peanut its a sod when they do that. I'm exhausted and abby did that so changed her to get a lovely poo nappy then more fussing. Matt arrived with chinease for me which I couldn't finish then tried again and she gulped it down.
Well i'm frustrated abby seems to have very long legs i realised her baby grows are leaving her with her legs scrunched in the suit not the legs. so she is now back in new born outfits and she weighs under 5lb so looks silly


----------



## PeanutBean

You should try get some footless suits Molly and socks.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

GTT went ok. Got offered to have the lucozade instead of the crappy flat stuff so it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

I took a cross stitch with me and did that for the 2 hour wait :thumbup:

They said if I have GD they would call me on Monday around lunch time to let me know but if I don't hear anything then I haven't got it.

Saw my community mw today for my 34 week checks and she gave me a certificate for quiting smoking! :happydance: :haha: she was dancing around the room really giddy! was rather funny to watch!

A student mw was there aswell who tried to measure my bump but failed lol! But so do most qualified mw's! my mw says I havge really strong stomach muscles so alot of people struggle to find the top of my uterus! anyway he measures bang on 34cm!

I tidied the nursery when I got back and now it looks nice and clean! I have the moses basket in our bedroom now! Just needs washing which I will be doing this week.

Anyway better go to sleep! I am shatterd!

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahhh I can't cope being pregnant anymore :cry:

Sk glad your appointment went ok hope the results are good on Monday.


----------



## gilz82

Claire what's up hon :hugs:

Noah and I have our six week checks today. I'm shattered as Noah fed every two hours again last night from 11pm!! Claire I don't know how you managed doing that with James. Also we are only allowed to give Noah the gaviscon six times a day which means he only had it in his bottle at 11pm so the feeds at 1,3 & 5 all got puked back up :cry:


----------



## tas1

Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had nice sleeps!
last night i decided to go to bed after Calebs 9pm feed so i was in bed by 10pm he woke for a feed at 2am then again at 7.30am so ive had more sleep than normal and i feel worse lol.

Im gonna have a quiet day today as my sister is taking my eldest swimming so im gonna go back to bed as i have a headache then maybe a bath!

Whats everyone else got planned? xx


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I don't understand how you ladies dtd at 7 days. Aren't you still bleeding? I've barely thought about it and don't expect to venture anywhere near for a while. Between loch and period I was bleeding for at least 10 weeks after Byron was born. We tried a 12 and it was agony then didn't manage it til 8 months because I was so bruised for so long from the ventouse.
> 
> I really hoped it would be better this time but I'm still bleeding and who knows what damage might have been done by the ob removing my placenta? My bladder still feels bruised after a pee from the catheter. My bum's still a bit bruised. And I definitely don't feel back to normal in my bits yet. Can't imagine putting anything up there anytime soon!
> 
> Jesus why am I so physically shit to feel so awful through pregnancy and to take so long to recover after birth? :(

Morning all
im with peanut on this one, i cant imagine my mans bits going anywhere near mine,im sooooo tender and i dont think its going to happen any time soon, i think it will be a matter of months, plus the bleeding seems never ending. I think theres alot of be said for a section personally.

tas thats a good night you had, i tend to do a feed at2ish and then one at 4 or 5 ish, and another at 8 ish


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Indigo has a very little cough that means I've had no sleep all night as she woke every two hours and by the time she was fed and/or settled it took me yonks to get back to sleep then she'd wake again. I'm shattered. No blue planet or other exciting day trip for me. Another of DH's days off going to waste.


----------



## tas1

https://babyclub.asda.com/2011/5/19/meet-the-winners-of-our-winnie-the-pooh-huggies-competition
Caleb's picture is on here as he won some nappies lol,he's the one with the i love dad hat on. He looks slightly chinese as well lol he was only a few days old!

I wish it was like that every night but mostly he does wake at 12-1am then another at .430-5.30 so he must of been tired!
Poor Indigo i hope it gets better for her. And most of my OHs days off are a waste jsut coz time goes so fast.

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww very sweet Tas. 

Gilz u honestly don't know how I did it. I think your body just adjusts a certain amount. I know I will be in the same situation soon!

As for me, well this is a very woes with me moan but I have just had hardly any sleep, either James was up or heartburn or hips or back or something barely got any sleep. Then I get downstairs and the dogs made a right mess and ruined a piece of James train set which really upset me. I didn't even know Matt had let her out so obviously it's his fault :haha:

I'm just miserable!


----------



## madcatwoman

I agree, when pregnant i was getting maybe an hours sleep, but i did adjust to it, and its funny, if i ever managed to get more than that, i was more tired in the day!!??.

Sorry your having such a shit night though peanut,i felt the whole 2 weeks of DHs leave was wasted, the 1st week i spent in hospital from the tues onwards, so that was the 1st week wasted (although he did do alot of things in the house and bringing me things i needed) and the 2nd week i couldnt move off my side, he was wondering round looking so bored.An utter waste.

Well done tas,cant turn your nose up at free nappies!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I need fresh eyes..as in yours.

the photos i took recently are on here, the top four that is..
https://www.flickr.com/photos/catfeely/

i going to choose one of them for either a canvas or large framed photo for Fathers day (which DH has impressively ringed on our calender lol).

i always sway towards black and white photos, but which one do you prefer?...answers please.

cheers dears..:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

I like them all lol! Coloured ones maybe so it's a change! He's such a cutie! Wish I could use a camera properly so I can get decent photos of Caleb! 
When is fathers day? X


----------



## molly85

can you do himin colour and black and white back ground


----------



## molly85

i apologise girls matt let me sleep on the sofa for and hour and a half before we went to bed at midnight abby had a feed and went to sleep lovely she then woke at 1 for about an hour feeding again at 3 and woke my neighbour ( considering her dogs make alot of noise when matts on nights and he slept through) I wasn't bothered lol. then she woke at 5 ish for more food. 2 big poos over noght and nother at 8 am when we finally got up this morning. what the hell am i feeding this child.

Peanut i am going on the hunt over the next few days for some more out fits as every thing is in white/grey we were donated except 2 sleepsuits matts mum got her. matt doesn't apporve of buying more clothes but i toldhim off that short legs will harm her development. I must get a shot of her in a nappy or bath so you can see her properly. 

hugs girls andwell done on the smoking SK


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! Father's Day is June 19th. :)

My godmother sent me the most adorable little outfits for LO today :cloud9: I love her to bits. I can't imagine how hard it must be for her. Her only daughter committed suicide over a year ago and then to see me having a baby.... :cry:


----------



## molly85

new arrivals will help her hun. and she will be donating


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh i can do colour on black&white, but ian doesnt l ike that effect. I might go for the coloured one!,thanks:thumbup:

how is it, i miss mothers day, but have to do the pregnancy&labour but my DH gets fathers day?............somethings not right somewhere!.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,

Pink,big hugs hun,I know you're miserable and nothing I say can make you feel better.I just hope lo doesn't keep you waiting too long.Meant to ask do you have a name for her?or are you like me,wait to see her before you name her?

Gilz,big hugs to you too.xxx
Hopefully Noah will turn a corner soon.Its so hard when you're stuck in the middle of it I know.I just hope you're eating well and looking after yourself hun.xxx

My lil madam has turned a slight corner these last 2 days!I'm afraid to even say it in case I jinx it lol!!
Everytime I think we have an improvement she's back to square 1 the next day so we'll see in the next couple of days.
She does not like shopping though!!
We went out this morning once I dropped shay to school.I went to aldi just for a few bits and pieces,and she screamed for the whole 20mins I was in there!
She settled again in the car so decided I'd nip to penneys,I need a few cheap bits and pieces to see me through the next couple months to cover my fat bits lol!
Well didn't even make it to penneys,she was screaming before I even walked into the shopping centre,would not stop.I gave up before I even made it to penneys and turned around to come home.Ended up carrying her on my shoulder whilst trying to push oran in the tandam buggy.Nightmare.
Will try nip out alone over the wk end.We've visitors tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok.

My lady bits are actually grand,I had a 2nd degree tear too,but I think that just means the depth of the tear so maybe the other ladies with sore bits had a longer tear.
However my coccyx is killing me,its hard to sit on for long and TMI but I can actually feel poo moving along the pipe way before I actually need to do it,and it hurts.So maybe my poor butt hole has an injury inside TMI LOL!!
Hopefully by the 6wk check up its feeling better,don't really want the doc poking about my bum hole!


----------



## molly85

some one tell abby if she really doesn't want to eat a full meal to do it atnight!

i took myself to asda alone in the car to get her some proper tiny baby bits sobbed my eyes out on the way there. with a trip mothercare for 3 sleep suit (£15!!!!)I spent £40 but she nowhas a decent amount of clothes to wear.

oh does anyone have any winding tips barring dangling her by her ankles shedoesn't seem ti bring anything up


----------



## pinkclaire

Vbaby we have got a name but its under wraps! 

Just done some hypno and feel more relaxed and happier!

Hope everyone is ok, hugs to you all!


----------



## molly85

pink i think i remember what it is lol I remember some one called it posh.

ohh the hypno.mix taht with gaas and air and you will be well away. some one will have to yank you down to earth when she arrives


----------



## pinkclaire

:haha: I thought you might remember, I put it in my journal for a few hours a while back!

Molly, wind, I found lying down then lifting back up fairly quickly worked quite well in getting it up! Also massaging the back from just below shoulder blades in an upwards motion worked as well. Usually if you put your hand on their back you can feel the wind if its stuck which is weird!

Also, some BF babies just arnt windy, so dont worry if you dont get a burp each time, its quite common.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat I think bailey1 or Bailey3.

Glad you girl is improving a little vbaby and my bum was well tender for ages and still is a bit. I agree with not wanting anyone poking about, so glad the piles reduced completely!

Oh god I've forgotten everything now...

We're at Blue Planet after all. I just thought F it. We're done now. Shop then home and hope I'm not too wrecked tomorrow when DH is at work. Indigo has been fairly well settled. No cough since this morning. Not sure it wasn't just a product from her crying herself hoarse yesterday teatime as it was a very dry cough.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat I like Bailey3 best, forgot to say earlier, I looked and everything :dohh:

PB I just saw that on fb thats great I'm glad you have a good time xx


----------



## vbaby3

Whats blue planet?


----------



## molly85

awww what is blue planet it sounds good from the way you talk.

pink i thought i was getting it all but MW called her windy. i thought she just likes scruntching her face. she looks like my dad then


----------



## molly85

aww girls just found a distant friend of mine is ttc and shes now nattering away. i love being able to give her our tips


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I think I have "fruit" if you catch my drift. :haha: Just a little one. It's not sore or anything when I go to the bathroom. I wonder if I'm just thinking I'm feeling something and it's not.....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I havent been around for a few days we have been having a nightmare time :sad1: 

I have read and caught up but please dont ask me to remember everything so am going to send HUGE :hug: to everyone instead with a promise I will try to do better next time :dohh:

To cut a long story short on Wednesday Charlie decided to take a backwards step with his feeding again :cry: He has settled on the new med and it does seem to be working because as he is due his daily dose he becomes a tad unsettled :thumbup: once he has the dose hes as right as rain again :winkwink: however we decided that the SMA Staydown on top of the med was too much and when Charlie reverted back to refusing his bottle and crying whenever he sucked on the teat (we tried avent size 1,2,3 and vari flow in the end!) we decided to switch formulas to Cow & Gate first milk which was suggested to us by the HV and which is apparently a more gentler formula than sma and aptamil on baby tummys :shrug: we did buy a few cartons of this on Tuesday morning before the Dr suggested SMA Staydown so after a crap Wednesday night and another crap day yesterday feeding wise we decided last night to give him the Cow & Gate and I tentively say hes doing well :happydance: Hes feeding amazingly and is now taking 2-3oz every 3hrs just like during his first week :) hes on avent bottle size 2 teats and is feeding with a renewed gusto :dohh: Last night he fed at 10.15pm and we put him down at 10.30pm he woke up at 2.50am and he settled back down about an hour later then he woke again at 6am :wohoo: I am hoping like you vbaby we have turned a corner because he seems to take one step forward and two steps back :loopy:


----------



## molly85

ozzie clean bum apply cream and check lol. my blueberry is going now. i already had bum issues from a child so one blueberry was not phasing me

https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've never had them before! I will check in the bath again tomorrow to see and if need be go get some cream. :blush: Comes with the pregnant territory I guess! And I thought I would escape them! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I wanted to share this with you :) some of you may of heard/know about it or have already joined but I think its great and have joined for Oliver and Charlie :thumbup:

Basically you register all your debit/credit card numbers (all totally safe!) and everytime you shop instore/online at the companies who partnership you get cashback on your purchases and its all done automatically once you upload your card details. I saw it advertsied in one of the `mum` packs I cant remember if it was bounty/or emmas diary or what but well have a look Ladies.....

https://www.kidstart.co.uk/


----------



## molly85

I've seen this before does it mean you have to shop online? 

i use tesco and asda a lot plus teh club card vouchers this could be good. Where does teh cash go?


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly,I know what you mean.When we put teagan on the sma staydown she was like a new baby for a whole day!!and then became a million times more unsettled than she's ever been the next day,so I'm even afraid to say she's turned a corner in case we're back to square 1 tomorrrow!
I am also feeding her small and often and it seems to be doing the trick.She had her 2 wk checkup yesterday and put on 8oz's this wk,after no weight gain last wk!So fingers crossed for both of us!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh thats great vbaby she gained despite all the unsettlement :) Charlie is still at his birthweight with just a 50g gain so it doesnt even amount to an oz yet but fxed when I see MW next week (thursday) we will see a gain too :thumbup: hindsight is a great thing and I now think we were a little hasty to take the Drs advice and change meds and milk in one go :dohh: am hoping we have both turned a corner and they are both stay settled ..... all the screaming has been breaking my heart :cry:

Molly the cash goes to abby :thumbup: it does have to be online shopping and there are a few retailers you can shop instore but if you do a asda home delivery shop then that counts as does ebay/amazon and crap loads of other places. The retailers give you a percent back of what you spend (ie 2.5% of your total spendage) and it automatically goes into your account as long as you have registered the card you use to pay with kidstart :thumbup: I have created a profile for Charlie and Oliver and requested any cashback payments are split equally between both of them!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What's this I'm hearing about the world ending tomorrow? :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks for your take on the photos!

vbaby, for a 2nd degree tear you sound alot better than peanut&I!!. you must have had a "nicer" tear lol!. strangely i always imagined it would be my lady bits that would be in most discomfort, but it isnt its my arse!, and at 1st i thought id been left with a pile (urgh) but after googling what a pile should look like, thats not what i have, its just like a pink fleshy bit thats ment to be on the outside (?) thats sore. Still, at least i cant sit down now, and drive!, its a start.

As for the burping thing, we thought you had to pat their backs, but the HV said if you do that you break up the bubbles into smallers ones, and so its bet just to lift them from lying down to upright and if theres a burp there then it will work its way up, and generally shes right, it does!.

Take away night tonight, does my stomach no good, but i deserve it!


----------



## molly85

damn i have been patting, rubbing dangling but guess its just not wind lol.

we are onour 4th outfit of the day. due to lack of clothes she is in atshirt vest and newby jeans rolled up lol. all wrapped up asleep on my leg. 

hmm home shopping sounds like a plan after some muppet tried to reverse into me earlier when getting my parking ticket.

ozzie matt said about that some sect or something has been playing with numbers and the bible. some local aethiast havecharitably offered to look after their pets for a prepayed fee as they will be left behind when the rapture comes


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> thanks for your take on the photos!
> 
> vbaby, for a 2nd degree tear you sound alot better than peanut&I!!. you must have had a "nicer" tear lol!. strangely i always imagined it would be my lady bits that would be in most discomfort, but it isnt its my arse!, and at 1st i thought id been left with a pile (urgh) but after googling what a pile should look like, thats not what i have, its just like a pink fleshy bit thats ment to be on the outside (?) thats sore. Still, at least i cant sit down now, and drive!, its a start.
> 
> As for the burping thing, we thought you had to pat their backs, but the HV said if you do that you break up the bubbles into smallers ones, and so its bet just to lift them from lying down to upright and if theres a burp there then it will work its way up, and generally shes right, it does!.
> 
> Take away night tonight, does my stomach no good, but i deserve it!

Yeh madcat,its fine.I think 2nd degree refers to the depth of the tear,and that its the muscle too,i'd say you and pb had longer tears but they were all the same depth iykwim?
I'm sure the fact it was my 3rd helped save my bits too lol!I was sure I had ripped from hole to hole when pushing,never felt pain like it,then when i was told she was back to back i was just sobbing picturing my mangled vj.I definately got off lightly considering the way she came and her weight!

enjoy your takeaway,i've ate nothing but shit today,keep telling myself i'll start being good on monday!


----------



## molly85

lol u lot forget my tear. it was 2nd degree to. im waiting for it to heal to start moisturising and massage.it feels fine though. its the muscle at the front where i pee that hurts. even my pelvic floor is fine. ok im show off freak lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Can you guys stop scaring me with your tear talk :haha:

Molly have you tried putting a wanted ad on here for clothes?


----------



## molly85

no claire i got her some more but the are in the wash lol. they will be dried for tomorrow. i got footless for my little lanky baby.

family might get her some to


----------



## pinkclaire

She'll be in newborn before you know it anyway, its amazing how fast they grow!

I'm all emotional again :cry: dont know whats wrong with me.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blue Planet is an aquarium chain. We go to the one near Ellesmere Port. At least I think there's more than one...wonder if I checked into the right one...? Lol

Sorry about the fruits de la derrière ladies. Been there done that! My tear did go far down. In the early days I thought I could feel a stitch right by my bum but the scar looked to be maybe a cm away or so. I guess it's hard to judge by touch. My pelvic floor is fine too Molly. Two pregs and births and I've yet to leak from anywhere. :thumbup: Still doing my exercises quite diligently this time. Things still look at bit odd so hoping exercises and time sort that out. This is what comes of looking! Never did with Byron, just had blind faith it would all work ok eventually and I guess it did!

We had a good time at the aquarium though my head is totally killing me. Indigo started coughing once we got home so not sure what sort of a night I'll have or how it'll be tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry lol, dont mean to scare anyone re-tears!!, molly yours sounds like ite healing well, or maybe a similar one to vbaby's. Peanut, im too afriad to touch to see what it feels like, im having my 1st bath tonight by the way lol:haha:, providing i can get into the silly 70s sunken tub without splitting my bits open again getting in!.


----------



## molly85

poor indigo and nothing she can have.

if i sneeze i seal up like a vice. when i was a teenager and period snuck up on me icould hold it real useful trick lol. i think that stiches are a cm into my perinium. i can't face looking. matts used to looking down there so he can report back when he gets acess


----------



## vbaby3

I don't leak either pb thank god!!Laughing and sneezing is ok with my pelvic floor lol!
Molly your tear is probably nice and neat coz Abby was so tiny,definately an advantage to small baby lol~!


----------



## vbaby3

Pink if you didn't tear 1st time you probably won't this time either.I tore with all 3 and its been progressively smaller tears each time.I'm sure if teagan hadn't been completely overcooked by 10 DAYS and been facing the right way round I might have escaped this time!


----------



## molly85

lol im just folding laundry and teh underware pile is behind matts head. he is holding abby and she has now had several pairs of brightly colours pants waggled in her face. Oh the parenting going on in this house lol


----------



## gilz82

Evening girls :wave:

Cat I liked the second picture of Bailey. 

I've had a hellish day. Noah and I had our 6 week checks today. I'm essentially ok, my anaemia is worse and my iron stores are very low so they are monitoring it closely to see if I need an iron infusion :sick:

Noahs check went ok, he's now 7lb 1oz which is good. They decided they aren't happy about him still being sick and so windy at night so prescribed a lactose free milk for him. He failed a few of his developmental tests but that's to be anticipated they wouldn't expect him to be doing them til six weeks adjusted. 

So started on the lactose free milk and its been a disaster. Projectile vomit after every feed so I'm not feeding him it anymore :grr:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz, iron infusions are not that bad. My mom had a few because of her gastric bypass. It's basically just an I/V and you sit there for however long it takes. I went with her once. I'm sure Noah will catch up in no time :flower:


----------



## gilz82

I've had an iron infusion before Ozzie so know it's not the end of the world :thumbup: unfortunately it did make me puke a lot :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Icky....I get sick from the iron tablets. MW wants me to go to my GP and get it in liquid form. I'm just terrible when it comes to taking iron tablets :blush: My level right now is 10.4 and they want it closer to 12 for the c-section. *sigh*


----------



## molly85

COme on ozzie suck it up and knock it back. bleugh pills.

Hugs Gilz. hes still gained weight despite the psychodelic yawning. Shall i pop up we need to get a milk bank going for these babies. Such a shame about your meds as some how your body knows what baby needs better than the docs.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah...................after the first trimester I'm trying to avoid anything that makes me sick. You would too!!!!! :tease: 

I'll try the liquid and see how it goes. My iron isn't that bad, they said. Just a little low. I think if it was down in the 8-9 range they would be much worried.


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies,

I've tried catching up but my memory is like a fish and can't remember lol!

Well caden had fun with my sister and me and caleb slept so I'm feeling good now! I started running well speed walking on Tuesday and my slimming world diet,me and my sister do the running/speed walking twice a week so I've been tonight we even jogged a little which is an improvement from Tuesday! I'm feeling good from that,think it's nice to have my own time! I'm feeling slimmer and fitter everyday! I'm aiming to get slimmer by september as I've booked the boys christening for 11th September and i want everyone to go wow she's had two kids lol 

Glad everyone is ok and I hope babies in and out of bellies behaviour themselves 

Oh question when do babies started smiling and laughing? X


----------



## gilz82

Oh I'm so thankful he's still putting weight on Molly :thumbup: the vomitting is just upsetting for us both, rather than bad for his health. 

My iron level was 9.0 before my section but they werent worried about it, just wanted to make sure I continued the iron post op. It weird how things differ from hospital to hospital.


----------



## molly85

shoot i keep forgetting my medication. and i can't have it with my vitamins. well i can but its not as effective. dman it


----------



## molly85

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=209223&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1305917918Abby in proper new born clothes


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw bless her Molly!

Ozzie with Byron I got the liquid because the tablets aren't veggie and god it was the worst stuff! Bearing in mind I couldn't stomach gaviscon the liquid was seriously foul. Just a word of warning! Spatone is just lovely though. ;)

Looks like the girl might be settling to sleep, touch wood...

Tas smiling is usually 6 weeks ish I think and laughing soon after.

Sorry to hear about Noah struggling with another change. Poor little tyke.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww cute pic Molly! 

Did I say tesco earlier? I've just been sorting through the clothes I've been given from my neighbour and she had a 6lb baby and there's quite a few early baby clothes in there from tesco? I'm sure I won't need them should have sorted them earlier I could have sent them to you!

Question for those of you on iron tabs, when you started taking them did it make your poo a funny colour?


----------



## molly85

skinny little legs huh. 

one baby here says its suppertime so think we should head to bed hopefully the girls will behave


----------



## molly85

shes to long for the 20 inch stuff, well her legs are lol she has my legs weirdly long in somparison to the rest of me.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Molly James was like that all leg but they were scrunched up all the time and he looked tiny for his weight! He has never fit in sleepsuits properly as his legs were too short and the body would still be too big!


----------



## tas1

Molly Abby is gorgeous! Bless her with those trousers! 

Well I think Caleb has been really smiley this week too much for wind at least that's what I'm telling myself!

Caleb hasn't woken up for his feed so I'm gonna leave him til he does wake up so he might sleep longer tonight lol wishful thinking! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

dear god, I don't think she slept a wink. and matt just winged when she whimpered.e was the gallant offer of a cup of tea or to change her. I am so angry at him, when i'm flying solo it's fine now is not he is here to support me


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly men are selfish (well most!) Especially when their tired :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ps get him up now and go bk to bed for a bit. He can bring her up if she needs feeding xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw Molly sorry for the lack of sleep hon :hugs: I no how you feel. 

My OH is home for the weekend and didn't wake up once during the night with Noah. He's such a deep sleeper!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink it's normal for iron tabs to make your poo black.

:hugs: Molly. Sorry your oh hasn't helped but I agree with pink, you tell him you're going back to bed til she needs another feed!

We had a better night. She woke every 2-3 hours again but was more settleable than last night. Not much coughing but very snotty which is upsetting her. Nasosal is impossible! She's asleep on my chest right now. I swear she smiled this morning. It was a half smile, not one sided but not a bog goofy baby smile iyswim. No windiness and she'd been being really jolly with DH and I. Sadly if it was she was smiling at either the majestic bed frame or the nappies hanging up on it! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

i can't do that he just shoves her dummy in and has no idea if she is hungry or dirty or just wants a cuddle. i will leave him in bed and make him feel guilty when he gets up. 

i have hung laundry already


----------



## molly85

he's going to miss her bath at this rate.

she's wide awake and needs entertainment but i need a shower before mw comes to weigh her. we go over to hv on Monday and she's not contacted me i hope she doesnt think she can just turn up.

it looks lovely out do u think she needs a vest? if a holes not up i was considering taking them for a short walk i plan on putting her in a sleevless romper and socks if they stay on


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Aw Molly sorry for the lack of sleep hon :hugs: I no how you feel.
> 
> My OH is home for the weekend and didn't wake up once during the night with Noah. He's such a deep sleeper!

LOL Gilz, its my OH's night duty turn last night and tonight, he didnt wake either, so i still ended up doing it, not bad though, just 3.30 and 7am.


----------



## molly85

oh tomorrow he gets a kicking and i've not got round to doing my nails lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Doing your nails Molly?! You may as well give up on that now lol.


----------



## molly85

toe nails i chew my finger nails lol. 

i can remove lumps of flesh lol


----------



## gilz82

I think you get used to doing the night feeds Madcat, don't you? If I was to take the time to wake my OH up Noah would be crying instead of just hungry. 

I'm down at kwikfit getting new alloys on my car :dance: we ordered them before Noah came but they'd been out of stock and I'd actually forgotten about them until during the week. What a difference it'll make nice shiny 18" S5 alloys instead of the stupid plain things that were on it. Noah is sitting in his car seat sleeping oblivious to all the garage noise :shrug:

Molly your OH can't have it both ways, he can't be upset if you go out with Abby without him and get to stay in bed while you get up to look after her!! Mums need rest to so that they can actually function as human beings!


----------



## molly85

well he is now awake. and has so far called himself and awful father and changed her nappy after being told that was prob why she was crying. 

i have told him so many times he needs to pay attention to detail and yes mum knows better but checking a nappy isn't hard if she is crying and if she looks like a goldfish then she is hungry. anything else prob means she wants attention


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Molly I know it's hard, he will get there it's just not instinctual with them. It used to frustrate my DH after a while and he'd jus hand him to me because 'I knew what he wanted' but we know because we have to do it :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Gilz :hugs: sorry Noah is unsettled again on the change of formula :( please go with your instincts on this one believe me you know your baby better than anyone else which is why we switched to cow & gate and believe me what a difference it has made :thumbup:

As for stitches and tears etc I had an episiotomy (?sp) and I feel fine :blush: it my bottom I have an issue with an not my tiny pile :dohh: I have had terrible constipation and get `the` worst shooting pain in my back passage when I need to pass wind/go to the loo .... infact I would say its probably worse than the lower tummy cramps I had after delivery :loopy: as for :sex: well DH has been well keen so I gave him a little relief :winkwink: there is no way I am having :sex: anytime soon either :lol:

I am a tad gutted because this morning I have had to throw away my four lovely bouquets of flowers :sad1: they slowly died and so I gave in and it was time to get rid :dohh:

And as for Charlie well last night we made a brave decision NOT to give him his acid reflux medication :wacko: I was keen to work out wether our problem all along was that Hipp formula just doesnt agree with him and because hes feeding so well on the Cow & Gate we decided to hold off on last nights dose (he has one dose each eve!) and play the whole thing by ear so to speak ..... I didnt want to cause him anymore distress nor do I want him taking quite a strong drug he may not need :thumbup: and well it went damn bloody fantastic :happydance: We have come to the conclusion that Charlie is a Mummys boy and Oliver is a Daddys boy :rofl: Charlie loves his Mummys cuddles and so do I :winkwink: We went to bed at 10.30pm he was settled and sleeping by 11pm and he woke up at 3am for a feed then went back down until 5am ..... when he wakes up for his 5/6am feed he refuses to go back to sleep and stays awake generally until about 10am so we are working on this issue however Oliver is an early riser so he may just take after his big brother :haha: Hes quite a demanding baby but then people keep drumming it into me that your 2nd+ babies are never as settled as your first :dohh: I have a theory on this one so here goes :rofl: .....

When you have your 1st baby theres just you and your OH but when you have your 2nd+ baby you have another child/ren to consider and are one busy Mummy who usually never stops be it work/house work/school runs etc etc etc and the list goes on. When you are pregnant and are rushing about ten to dozen you are rocking your baby in the womb to sleep right rushing around been a busy Mummy but when they are born they have to get use to a SLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOWER pace and this is why they demand more to be carried/rocked/cuddle/held so that it stimulates the environment they have grown in :rofl: hope thats makes sense but imo its a great explanation for why 2nd+ babies seem to be damn grizzly :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> I think you get used to doing the night feeds Madcat, don't you? If I was to take the time to wake my OH up Noah would be crying instead of just hungry.
> 
> I'm down at kwikfit getting new alloys on my car :dance: we ordered them before Noah came but they'd been out of stock and I'd actually forgotten about them until during the week. What a difference it'll make nice shiny 18" S5 alloys instead of the stupid plain things that were on it. Noah is sitting in his car seat sleeping oblivious to all the garage noise :shrug:
> 
> Molly your OH can't have it both ways, he can't be upset if you go out with Abby without him and get to stay in bed while you get up to look after her!! Mums need rest to so that they can actually function as human beings!

you said it, my DH told me to wake him if Bailey starts crying, but bailey doesnt really do much crying, he kinda wimpers when he's ready for a bottle, but bu the time DH says "ok, i just need to wake up a bit" then it could start into full blown crying, so being as im awake anyway i may as well do it!.

Your Alloys sound smart, bet they were dear, but nice!:thumbup:, youre a mum with street cred lol!:haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

LMAO Madly!! :sex:thats all my DH is getting from me too:haha::haha:

I still wonder why i wasnt given an epipostomy and was left to tear. I had a bath last night, but it made my bits feel more tender, im going to stick with showers for a while more, its only my bum that feels uncomfortable too.
I cant say i suffer the constipation but i have been taking stool softners just to make it a bit more pleasant when i do go, esp as im on iron tablets too!.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madcat the alloys are lovely :thumbup: but not that expensive. They are replica Audi ones :blush: not genuine Audi ones. The genuine ones are £1800 a set!! That's enough money for a holiday and clothes for me and Noah!

Madly I'm so glad Charlie did well last night without his medication :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I think Molly spends more time on here than she did before Abby was born! :haha: :hugs:

DH is having a long lay in. Poor guy. He just works so hard and get so tired. I'm trying to be good and not wake him, but if he's not up by 1, I'm going to have to because we have cleaning to do! :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

hello all :flower:

sorry not been on, laptap charger bust and life been upside down as expected! Dylan slept in his moses basket for first time during the night last night instead of in my arms (wrong I know but what can you do:shrug:) and it was bliss. 

He lost 30g at first mw weigh-on on thursday and I was devastated. Couldnt stop crying all day. Was getting so much pressure from others to ff and felt such a failure. Was going on advice of neonatal nurses re feeding three hourly but now upped it to two hourly bf during the day and he did well yesterday. Next weighing on monday, fingers crossed.

Havent had chance to catch up yet but OH back at work on monday so will get more chance. Need to get him to do important things before going back so need to be right behind his ass:winkwink:

Hope you lovely ladies (and babes that have arrived) are all well. Hope SK still poison free!!

thankyou for all the lovely fb comments too :thumbup:

Molly - the neighbours have rallied and brought loads of tiny baby clothes around for us which has been ace. And tescos tiny baby stuff a godsend!

Take care, chat soon xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Loopy, I offered to Glitz, but she didn't need them. I have some tiny baby clothes that I got given second hand by a neighbor, but we think Alex will be bigger. Could you use them?


----------



## sequeena

Hey girls where do I get a matb1 form? :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sequeena, ask your midwife :)


----------



## molly85

what????? i have a techy daughter i also have a daughter whos crawling round my chest head in air looking for more food!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I was going to say, Audi ones would have cost you a new mortgage lol gilz!.
I know what you mean about clothes too. I did look at some the other day on my 1st outing to the shops with Bailey, i picked up a couple packs of sleep suits for him, its not that he's a big baby, but he measures very long so most of ours are too tight in length, so ive got some biggers ones for him, but by the time i got round to looking for clothes for me that might fit, A)i couldnt be bothered and B)we're not in the position to be spending anymore (our rental property is going to be empty for a bit). But it was important Bailey has clothes that fit at least.


----------



## molly85

ozziedo u have any tiny white cardys????

i rember u were selling some bits.

i am having issues with socks to. loopy i'll text you but abby dropped nearly a pound since birth so 30g isn't to bad. hugs though i know how scary it is. and damn bfing this small means u cam easily walk and feed to settle them


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sorry Molly :-( I gave them to a friend who was having a baby :-(


----------



## molly85

cat i'm wearingmy mat stuff but should be in pre matt stuff in a week or so.


----------



## molly85

no probs. just remembered so thought i would ask. i have 1 white one in tiny and thats it. damn it was hoping abby would be a bit more lively so sleep later. Nope shes gone and had a big lunch and pudding so is now out for the count. hope mw wakes her well


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, you all know I'm wary of the HV thing cause of having to explain Alex's condition. I'm going to have a chat with the consultant this week about it and see what she says. Even with that, I might just politely decline for the HV to visit and explain the situation then. Oh the things that go through my mind at the strangest of times.....


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Sequeena, ask your midwife :)

Thank you xxx


----------



## molly85

ozzie hun really its nothing to worry over just rember to tell her u will see her in clinic. I'm due to see ours on monday not that she has called. and i really dnt fancy going into teh surgey with my healthy tiny baby and all those germy people so he coming here is nicer. I know she will want to measure he regularly so you not alone. But i would def see her once at home. After your section you'll be sore I know Gilz was diving but he inspiration was greater than having he baby weighed and you sure as hell wouldn't want to get on a bus with him ( more yucky germs)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loopylollipop said:


> hello all :flower:
> 
> sorry not been on, laptap charger bust and life been upside down as expected! Dylan slept in his moses basket for first time during the night last night instead of in my arms (wrong I know but what can you do:shrug:) and it was bliss.
> 
> He lost 30g at first mw weigh-on on thursday and I was devastated. Couldnt stop crying all day. Was getting so much pressure from others to ff and felt such a failure. Was going on advice of neonatal nurses re feeding three hourly but now upped it to two hourly bf during the day and he did well yesterday. Next weighing on monday, fingers crossed.
> 
> Havent had chance to catch up yet but OH back at work on monday so will get more chance. Need to get him to do important things before going back so need to be right behind his ass:winkwink:
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies (and babes that have arrived) are all well. Hope SK still poison free!!
> 
> thankyou for all the lovely fb comments too :thumbup:
> 
> Molly - the neighbours have rallied and brought loads of tiny baby clothes around for us which has been ace. And tescos tiny baby stuff a godsend!
> 
> Take care, chat soon xx

:haha: I am here! And still poison free! 3 Weeks on Tuesday!

Mw gave me a certificate for being smoke free lol!

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies! 

First time mums kick your men into gear and get them to share the loads coz these beautiful babies are theirs as well! I wish I was more strict with mine coz he is useless even on the 2nd baby and I'm finding it harder,some days he understands how hard it is and helps but that's very rare so make sure you don't end up like me a push over!

Madcat chop the feet off sleep suits and just put socks on Bailey saves money and baileys being in bigger sleep suits! 
Molly it is a little chilly I would still put a vest on her and a coat,she still needs wrapping up,I still wrap caden up and he's three lol! I go by if I feel chilly then babies will b really chilly!

I managed to go to town today and caden was so good didn't run away from me which I was scared at! Had to get him some new shoes coz his feet have grown loads and I didn't realise lol Clarks are so expensive I'm glad it's summer and he can just have doodles they are half the price! I loved push caleb around in his pram just hate the people that don't move out my way coz they end up hurt lol

Best get some cleaning done my house is a mess xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Tas you totally reminded me of my dad when I was little! I had a PJ set. The top still fit fine, but the bottoms with feeties were too short. So he took a pair of PINKING shears (you know, the ones that make zig zag cuts as opposed to straight ones) and cut off the feet :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

I forgot to say earlier are any of you girls using Tommee Tippee bottles or planning to?

I have 4 small bottles and 4 large bottles with gawd knows how many size 1,2,3 and variflow teats if anyone would like them. The HV advised we switch to Dr Browns bottles so the TT ones are just sitting in my cupboard not getting used.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> I forgot to say earlier are any of you girls using Tommee Tippee bottles or planning to?
> 
> I have 4 small bottles and 4 large bottles with gawd knows how many size 1,2,3 and variflow teats if anyone would like them. The HV advised we switch to Dr Browns bottles so the TT ones are just sitting in my cupboard not getting used.

I am planning too. How much do you want for them sweetie?

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Lol it's a great money saver though! Not sure if my mum did it but she told me to so guess she did. 

How do u keep a baby from sleeping? I'm sure caleb is backwards,he sleeps in the day and is awake in the night lol
Xx


----------



## gilz82

I asked the HV the same question Tas :blush: and she gave a row and told me to leave Noah alone if he was sleeping during the day. I thought by six weeks babies were supposed to be awake for periods other than just when they are eating :shrug:

SofieKirsten I sent you a pm with details of all the TT stuff I have. You can see if you want some, all or none of it.


----------



## tas1

HV do my head in sometimes! I will leave Caleb in the night asleep just want him too instead of being awake! I try andbe noisy to see if he wakes up but no luck lolxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm on the side of your hv Gilz, let sleeping babies lie! Remember Noah sort of isn't 6 weeks so may well be more sleepy than other 6 week olds. They still need tonnes of sleep though.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sleep::sleep::sleep: Just organized our linen cupboard. Drove DH mad that I just got up and started doing it all of a sudden. I'm exhausted now. Chamomile should be BANNED from bubble bath. :haha:


----------



## tas1

But peanut how do you make them swop it round that they are more sleepy in the night rather than the day! Caleb is more awake and alert at 2am! I never had this with Caden he slept through from 2weeks! 
Gilz I just remembered Noah was early so he will be more sleepy so you should leave him x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: Oh dearie me. I just looked at all the wedding photos from one of my friend's weddings and I'm sitting here BAWLING my eyes out! She just looks so beautiful and happy! Damn pregnancy hormones!


----------



## tas1

Bless you Ozzie! I'm still emotional I could cry at everything but hold it in lol x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think it's more I'm really beginning to miss my family and friends as my due date gets closer. :cry: DH seems to be snapping at me more and I just want my mommy and grandma :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

I was also told to let sleeping babies lie :dohh: The issue we have with Charlie is that when he wakes at 5-6am for his feed he then wont go back to sleep until 9-10am so no chance of a sleep in :lol: I guess this is his wakeful period :thumbup: Speaking of wakeful hes hardly napped at all today :wacko: and hasnt been easy to rock off for a sleep :shrug: he hasnt been crying distressfully as such hes whinged the odd time but am guessing this is because hes knackered however at last we now have a sleeping baby in his bouncer :)

Anyone done anything today?

I have washed half of Charlies 3-6mths clothes and they are nearly all dry and I have also cleaned our bedroom and bathroom and done oodles of other household washing :winkwink:


----------



## tas1

Ozzie men are pigs sometimes they never know when to be nice! Will your family come visit when your lo comes? 
I've done the same madly tried to get stuff done when Caleb was asleep and now when I want to cook a nice tea he is awake and whinging lol never mind he might sleep more tonight fingers crossed! 
Has Charlie grown out of his 0-3 month clothes? 
Don't think it will be long when Caleb has grown out of them x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No Tas hon he hasnt outgrown them yet :lol: hes still in 0-3mths and surprising some Newborn ones which are size up to 9lb :haha: however I am been ever prepared and organised and his HUGE bottom drawer is now full of 3-6mth clothes curtiousy of our friends and family :kiss: My friend also bought me x10 :shock: black bags full of clothes from birth to 2yrs old :happydance: and I waded through them in the week and filled 3 black bags of things I want to keep :thumbup: I have given the rest to my sister whos expecting a baby boy in July/Aug and what she doesnt want she will pass on also :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think they will. That's the thing. My parents won't commit to coming or not. I know it's a long flight and all, but still! You think they would want to come and see their first grandchild. I don't know anymore. *sigh*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzie hon I felt like this too when my Mum left for her holiday in spain and she was only going to Spain :dohh: however I felt well and truly abandoned :cry: so I can totally understand how you feel and I reckon its totally normal to feel like this :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I sometimes get the feeling that they just don't care. :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Tas my parenting philosophy is fairly relaxed. I generally think "they'll grow out of it". Sometimes it's hard, sometimes it's lovely but I've found it fairly consistent that you can't make a baby do something they don't want to or can't do! :lol: I guess if a baby is wakeful at night it's either that they are hungry/uncomfortable or just want to be with their parents. I personally don't believe this day/night reversal thing (and remember Byron spent 8 weeks sleeping only in the day, sometimes as little as 9 hours sleep in 24hrs). I think they have their reasons either developmental or emotional. Byron just needed us and within 3 weeks of cosleeping was sleeping through. It's rare a baby actually wakes all night, it just feels like it to the sleep-deprived parents! New babies sleep 20+ hours a day so it's simply not possible for them to be that wakeful at night, unless they're like Byron and have another need keeping them awake. But not everyone is like me and I certainly know how tough it is with a toddler too! Parents have to deal with things however they can. :hugs:

As for doing stuff, this morning we were all up by 9am and out the house before 10 (a record I think). Post office and bakers then park. Lunch then naps all round, well except for me. DH has just gone out with Byron and the dog. Today I've washed up and hoovered. Hoping I might get to tackle the ironing pile at some point.


----------



## tas1

Ozzie your parents might be more bothered your lo comes along!

Peanut I must say Caleb does sleep better when he is in my arms in my bed but I don't really sleep and my OH doesn't like it! I'll just have to going with the flow and I feel better when I only have 5-6 hrs sleep lol must be getting use to it! 

Sounds like we have all been productive today feels good when you get stuff done! 
Madly your like me I washed all Calebs 3-6 months when I bought them when I was pregnant lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

mw weighed abby i got her weight wrong the other day it was about 5lb2 shes now 5lb4 and eatting like a fiend.

we popped over to MIL's she made me cry. abby was dressed all cute in some thing thst fitted and was day weaR SO TO SPEAK. I HADN'T GOT TO PHOTOING HER. and she needed changing. MIL offered she has had 5 kids i liked to think sh had a clue i reminded her front to back and dnt remove the dirty nappy til ready to put clean one on. well she ignored me so had to take ova from being sat on sofa upsid down to abby. she'd taken so long and nicked the nappy abby ped all over outfit for no reason. i was really upset and she ddnt apologise luckily i had a spare that i am not keen on. she then said abby looked like dopey coz she was screamin hungry and wouldn't hand her over thn said if i need help give her a call. I was crying under the blanky i had covered abby and i to feed under. she canbog off im not leaving abby with her i would rather have my mum for moral if not practical support.

so upset could be hormones and lack of sleep or th factshe doesn't listen. i said i could only get abby clothes from asda and mother care so she went to debenhams and got her a newborn cardy she has a few of these and ihad specified tiny baby.


grrrr. its otherwise been a good day since matt got up


----------



## madcatwoman

As far as the sleeping thing goes, we just let Bailey do what he wants, but then again we're lucky, he has a pattern, from about 7 ish he's awake, he might grumble/doze on the bed with me while i watch the news in the morning(yeh i know you shouldnt have them on the bed, but im careful).

then for the rest of the morning he'll have the odd grumble but nothing much but simply likes to be allert, looking around and having a bit of attention, so admitidly nothing much gets done in the mornings (&why im not here much in the mornings)

lunch time he'll have a feed and then sleep through much of the afternoon.

Hes half awake half asleep durring the evenings, and sleeps through the nights . 2 feeds, one about 2ish and one about 5ish.


----------



## molly85

ohhh good bailey 

abbys totally muddled her pattern id gotused to up so might see a proper one occure now. i amstarting her bed time routine monday when matts back at work so i can tweak it in piece


----------



## gilz82

Oh Cat nearly everynight I end up with Noah sleeping in with me :blush: it's the only place he doesn't scream when his colic kicks in.


----------



## tas1

Caleb sleeps with me pretty much every night after his 2-3am feed! 
I started a bedtime routine last week but still doesn't help lol I'll keep going he needs to get into one soon or later! 
Has any of your babies hair or eyes changed colour from what they were when born? x


----------



## molly85

abbys has got thicker and more pronounced we are waiting to see colour to see if she is brown or ginger


----------



## madcatwoman

Baileys hair is definately growing, and thickening,his eyes are still very dark so im not sure what colour they'l turn out to be. He's trying to hold his head up now though 

well, i braved it after my shower with the mirror to inspect down there:blush: properly. cant see any stitches, i think i have a slight line of scar tissue and thats what causes a bit of discomfort by my arse, i thought it was a pile last week(thankgod it isnt), i guess it all has to toughen up down there now:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Why shouldn't they be on the bed? Assuming there aren't too many towers of pillows by their heads or duvets smothering their faces I don't see a danger. They're far too young to roll off yet. I love cosleeping and whilst I'm enjoying getting considerably more sleep than we did with Byron I miss it and secretly hope Indigo will want to be in with us more when she's bigger. When she's more sturdy we can have both her and Byron in :cloud9:

I have now hoovered, ironed, changed Byron's bedding, put away all the clean/ironed clothes and organised a drawer for Indigo. She was living out of my holdhall but I have relegated my tights to the bag and packed her clothes in one of my drawers. Seemed fair! We have space issues. No room for a cot anywhere til we do a good deal of decorating and kit out our walk in wardrobe. Actually I guess that means once she outgrows the Moses basket she'll HAVE to cosleep! :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie my mum booked two weekend away in Spain (this weekend and a weekend in June) and a week from the 30th (my actual due date :dohh:) I was so upset! In some ways I was hopin baby would come this weekend just to spite her, how mean is that! So I can only imagine how hard it is for you :hugs:

James coslept with me it was the only way we slept and I'm glad we did!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Indigo's eyes are still a dark sludgy blue that I am really hoping will turn brown like mine. Byron's never changed much, they are quite a striking dark blue, though lighter now than a year ago. Indigo's hair is lightening I think. It wasn't very dark anyway. Same as Byron's which was real hair so didn't fall out but he was pretty ginger looking for a while.


----------



## molly85

cat to get more comfortable with scares use a ph balanced moisturiser and gently massage starting for a few seconds what evers comfy and increase as it becomes more comfy. The skin viability nurses taught me this a few years ago and it really helps.same goes for section ladies when its comfy to touch. massage helps break up teh scaring. 

Oh matts done pie and chips for dinner to cheer me up what a star. abby is happily asleep in her pramlooking lovely and plump


----------



## molly85

oh reminds me abby has 1 longer very blonde hair.i thinkit will fall out soon


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad she's gaining weight and feeding well Molly. Sorry about your mil. Maybe a bit of blues still too. :hugs:

Stupid something went wrong with the recorder (Byron and the remote probably!) and we had no channels and thus no Dr Who. :cry: Got to wait til tomorrow night now and hope no-one spoils it on fb!

Wonder if I should crack open my grapeseed oil for my scar. Bit scary!!

Stuck watching crap Sat night itv while Indigo sleeps in the pram and Byron gets his bath. Well fed though. :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

yup go for it peanut. We are remaining on midwife care til wednesday so will have mine checked again then start on them. 

Thanks I think I am allowed a bit of a crying day especially considering I am meant to be prime for PND


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry Molly forgot to say :hugs: it's really hard keeping up my mind isn't focused at all!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks pink. I knew I didn't want them to come right after he's born because we don't know what will happen and it wouldn't be a very nice visit if Alex was in Glasgow or in the NICU the whole time, but they could at least be making plans to come maybe the month after he's born. :grr:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah I would think the same! I mean it's a life changing event it's worth it isn't it?! Ozzie will he def be in NICU because of his heart? Or if you make it to full term (which I know he will) is there a chance he might not need it?


----------



## tas1

I'm so glad I didn't tear all I got was a little scratch that stung a little when I went for a wee! Especially after hearing all you lot makes me feel sore down there! 
Calebs hair has gone lighter and looks a little ginger,my dads side is ginger but he's blonde so I'm hoping caleb will go blonde like me as caden looks like his daddy same hair and has brown eyes like OHs uncle! Calebs eyes are still blue so will be interesting to see what they change into! 

I must admit I like having my boys in bed with me better than my OH lol hope he doesn't read this but at least I get cuddles off my boys!

Can I ask what conception everyone is thinking about as I haven't tried any except the pill but that was over 5 hrs ago so not sure what's good! I was thinking the coil? Any thoughts? 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm thinking about the coil tas. I don't get on well with hormone based contraception which narrows it down a lot!


----------



## PeanutBean

We just use condoms.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

pinkclaire said:


> Yeah I would think the same! I mean it's a life changing event it's worth it isn't it?! Ozzie will he def be in NICU because of his heart? Or if you make it to full term (which I know he will) is there a chance he might not need it?

We know he will be in NICU for monitoring for at least 24 hours. At least that was what we were last told. I'm checking again on Wednesday with the consultant.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

PeanutBean said:


> We just use condoms.

Definatley going to be the coil for me....

Condoms give me thrush. I got pregnant on the pill back in 07' and since 07' I was om the contreceptive implant which I really didn't like

:hugs: To those who need them!

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Hopefully Ozzie Alex will be ok and not need monitoring! Is the more time in your belly the better?

I never remember to take the pill even with a reminder on my phone so I can't risk getting caught out and we have used a couple of condoms now but I'm so scared they will split! I said to my sister because I really don't want to have another baby then illgey caught out so I don't even wanna look at my OH just in case lol!

Just doing the 2am feed,he's done well slept since 9pm x


----------



## gilz82

I've been back on the pill since a fortnight after Noah arrived. It's the same one I've been on since I was 14 to help manage my period pain and so far, touch wood :blush:, I've never had any problems with it. 

Horrible night here to tired to even write it all down. I wonder if the colic will continue until Noah is 3 months old adjusted age, I think that might kill me!

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Bless Noah! Have you tried that gripe water? It's supposed to work! 
X


----------



## gilz82

Tas we aren't allowed to give him gripe water yet. It's only to be used from one month old but if your baby was premature it's from one month adjusted so we can't give Noah it for another four weeks. It's so frustrating cos we've tries every other colic thing out there, gripe water is the only one left to try :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz

Sofie are you sure it's thrush? I wonder if you have a latex allergy? If it is thrush I think your body must be having a reaction of some sort for your flora to alter that way.

We've used condoms for 10 years without issue. They only fail if they're not used properly. Practise makes perfect! ;). No way I'll go near any synthetic hormones again, I've had far too many issues with them.

We had a more normal night. I slept two hours from half 10 while DH watched a film with a lively Indigo then she had a feed and another at 4am. Woke up coughing about 7am and fed at 8. Her cough has turned productive so must be healing now though it's more distressing for her. So glad she slept better. We're having a lazy day today too. Going to give her a bath this morning after all the smelly sick yesterday and have a new outfit for her if it's not too huge.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Charlie has been awake on and off since 5am when he woke for a feed so at 6.45am I gave in and got up :wacko: DH is back at work tomorrow so I thought I would let him lie in :winkwink: what a good wife I am :lol: I have already done one load of washing and sorted the steriliser :) Today we are taking the boys to max speilman for photos doing :happydance: I cannot wait!

I have Charlie on the bed all the time as I did Oliver. I agree with Peanut as long as you use your common sense where the duvet and pillows are concerned your LO is perfectly safe :thumbup: anyway if we followed ALL the rules we are `suppose` to we would be running baby boot camps :rofl: rules are there to be broken :winkwink: as for contraception I think the depo for me :shrug: I was on implant before TTC but didnt like it at all prior to that the depo and have been for many years and DH is still talking `SNIP` so we do need an interim plan :dohh:

Any one got sun today? we got rain and gale winds :wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Oh no sun here Madly it's peeing down :cry: it's like the middle of winter again. 

Yay for pictures :dance: we got a thing in for Cherubs pictures, but I think we might wait a couple of months and get a family one done instead. Mind you I hate getting pictures taken. I always end doing this stupid Katie Holmes in Dawsons Creek weird smile thing.


----------



## molly85

pole up the bum smile.

ok baby feed and poop every 2 hours through thenight but matt let me have 2 hours while he cuddled her. i think we break the worst rule molly was in bed with us to


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly everyone breaks the `do not do` rules :rofl: 

I have a sling for Charlie and he loves it and so do I :) well I forget the amount of people who have said carrying your baby around in a sling is the worst thing you can do because baby will expect to be carried and picked up all the time :dohh: I dont mention my sling anymore to people because I dont see why I should have to justify using it :hissy: funny though that my HV and MV encourage babywearing and dont fail to tell me of the many benefits it has :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well before we opened the curtains I heard torrential rain then when we opened them it was a clear blue sky. :wacko: Very windy so I suppose will be changeable all day.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly I was told not to carry Byron round right from the earliest weeks. Honestly. Why do people have babies then spend all their time trying to keep them away from them? Personally I love the cuddles and cosleeping etc. I WANT to be close to my babies/children. And it's all balls anyway. Some babies are more independent than others. I've watched Byron's independence and confidence grow and grow. Besides which the evidence for attachment parenting is in favour of the older children being more independent not less.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly James was always close and we both liked it like that. Everyone told me how clingy he would be. Hes probably the most confident happiest 15 month you've ever met! 

Molly first parenting lesson you learn, cant do everything by the book no matter how hard you try!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Tas, It's hard to say. It is better that he stay in longer, but when he comes out, there is a worry that his heart rate will drop, especially while he's sleeping, to dangerous levels. That's why they need to monitor him. I've heard of babies with this condition being paced a few days after birth so that is always a possibility. The thought of him having heart surgery at a few days old just terrifies me to bits.


----------



## pinkclaire

That would terrify me as well Ozzie :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all!

Peanut, i didnt know that, i carry bailey around with me, carry him down stairs to the pc, we walk around the garden, walk accross to next door to see FIL(&& all his garden diggers etc..lol bailey will love those).

as for the contraceptive issue, i'll be going back on my pill, it was good for me because in a non pregnant&non pill state i have terrible skin,the pill clears it up for me and obviously i like knowing when to expect an AF too(or not as the case has been when ive gone on holidays).

Well DH has gone over to see his mum for an hour, we're due to visit one of his relatives at 11am- i said we would see one batch this week(now i can at least sit down). MIL was on the phone this morning upset that we were going to see the relatives but i wasnt bring bailey to see her 1st this morning with DH!!!.Tough Sh*t!.
DH said to me "i hope all this can be ironed out", so i said "well one day if your mum proves she can start respecting our wishes then we'll see".


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm sorry. I know I've been speaking about this a lot, but as it gets closer I'm just getting so worried. I'm always hoping he'll defy the odds and not need a pacemaker for many years, but looking at the reality of it, he'll probably need one very close to after birth. I've spoken to many moms whose children have heart block and there are so few that don't get paced after birth. If they don't pace him, I'm hoping they will send us home with some sort of heart monitor that goes off if his heart rate drops below a certain rate.


----------



## pinkclaire

Dont say sorry Ozzie! Of course your going to hope for the best, and even if there is a few thats still some? Plus he's defied the odds so far hasnt he! If anyone is strong enough to cope with the operation if he needs it, Alex is!


----------



## madcatwoman

How are you feeling pinkclaire?...still as fed up as i was when pregnant?:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly...

its been gales and pissing down all week here!.

as for the duvet thing, i have Bailey on the duvet in the mornings with me, he's away from all the pillows, i roll DH side of duvet up like a bumper - not that i can work out how bailey would roll off at this point in time. Im awake and not likely to fall on top.

Can i ask everyone...what do they think of scratch mits?, Bailey scratches himself a bit, so i put mits on, but DH takes them off saying it might harm developement b'cos he likes to grab things, so is better to leave them off but get a few scratches or keep them on?.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't have any scratch mitts for LO. I have some baby gros with them built into the sleeves, but I don't think I'll be putting scratch mitts on LO.


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofiekirsten said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> hello all :flower:
> 
> sorry not been on, laptap charger bust and life been upside down as expected! Dylan slept in his moses basket for first time during the night last night instead of in my arms (wrong I know but what can you do:shrug:) and it was bliss.
> 
> He lost 30g at first mw weigh-on on thursday and I was devastated. Couldnt stop crying all day. Was getting so much pressure from others to ff and felt such a failure. Was going on advice of neonatal nurses re feeding three hourly but now upped it to two hourly bf during the day and he did well yesterday. Next weighing on monday, fingers crossed.
> 
> Havent had chance to catch up yet but OH back at work on monday so will get more chance. Need to get him to do important things before going back so need to be right behind his ass:winkwink:
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies (and babes that have arrived) are all well. Hope SK still poison free!!
> 
> thankyou for all the lovely fb comments too :thumbup:
> 
> Molly - the neighbours have rallied and brought loads of tiny baby clothes around for us which has been ace. And tescos tiny baby stuff a godsend!
> 
> Take care, chat soon xx
> 
> :haha: I am here! And still poison free! 3 Weeks on Tuesday!
> 
> Mw gave me a certificate for being smoke free lol!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

yay!!!!!!!!!!! well done you :flower::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

been trying to catch up but its gonna take me YEARS!

Read a Peanut post however saying that newborns sleep for 20 hrs plus. I am sure I knew this once but any memory of being a doctor left my head on the 11th may :haha: Am completely in new mummy mode.

Dylan sleeps ALOT. He is constantly sleeping. He does of course have his awake periods but on the whole is always sleeping. He rarely wakes for feeds. I am sure he would pretty much sleep through the night (sorry Gilz :blush:) if I didnt set my alarm to feed him.

I am bf him 2 hourly during the day, and 3 hourly at night. I have to wake him for most feeds. Is this normal????

Getting him weighed tomorrow and will spontaneously combust on the spot if he hasnt gained:wacko:


----------



## tas1

Ozzie I hope Alex won't need the operation! Can I just say how amazing you are I think you are being so strong and positive your an inspiration! 

Gild I will ask my mum if she has any olden (don't tell her I called her old) day tips coz my sister was colicy as well and I'm sure they didn't have all these fancy medicines!

Madcat I have put scratch mits on Caleb I've only managed to cut his nails once so they are ready for doing! He does scratch his face plus he has cold hands so I like to keep them warm lol

Well I put some washing on as I have loads to do and thought I'll put it out on line and it's started to rain but now it's sun shining! 

My OH actually let me have a lie in today and looked after Caden,was abit shocked! He has gone out with his mum to get new work shoes. I'm hoping his mums buy them coz we are skint! 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie and yes, don't apologise for talking about Alex'a heart, of course you're worried! However things work out I hope they work out to give him the best start with the least intervention and a way in which gives you lots of support for dealing with it all. It will be hard with baby blues on top.

Scratch mitts - well we didn't need them with Byron though we did use them when he was tiny to keep his hands warm when in suits without the fold over but but he was born in November and we did have weeks of freezing snow! Haven't needed them for Indigo so far (once we'd cut her nails anyway!) but would use them. At this age the grasping reflex I'd just getting going and it is only a reflex. They don't even know what their hands are yet. Until they are able to choose to pick things up i personally wouldn't worry about development. Plus they're mostly asleep anyway.

Loopy I can't say whether it's normal or not to not wake for those feeds as you're not demand feeding. Our feeding pattern is something like this: 7 or 8am first morning feed; another an hour or so later; afternoon feeds vary depending on what we're doing but there will usually be two at some point; then a cluster around teatime over a couple of hours; the witching hours follow; last feed 10pm ish; one or two in the night depending of what time last feed was anything from 3-7 hours apart. Obviously she wanes for all her feeds otherwise I don't feed her!

I'm assuming you're going by the clock because of Dylan's weight? I bet if you didn't he would wake when he was hungry but I guess then he might overall feed less so if that's your concern then that's what you need to keep doing.

Delving into the depths of my foggy memory I think an 8 week old is expected to sleep anywhere from 18-21 hours which was why Byron's 9 were a real concern!


----------



## molly85

Loopy Dylan is now gestationally the same age as abby was when I had real probs with feeding for that reason. As puts it don't poke the bear. I am sure if we had just left her to her own devices we would not have resorted to using a bottle and she would have cought up of her own accord. she no longer sleeps for 5 hours between feeds and then catches up. it appears she may in fact be piling on the onces by her feeding record in the last 12 hours. We need food which is my domain and i wuldn't trust home delivery with my fruit and veg. 

We have broken even more rules abby has been bathed with bubbles and shampoo I don't do this half strip thing I just dump her in and its more than a couple of inches in teh kitchen sink. She loves it though so don't want to change my technique. Oh and we have used teh cursed wipes for when she does huge poos. much more effective and less stressful on her fiddling with water and cotton wool we just apply sudacream if she goes a bit red. So we have been very naughty but it works for us

We haven't used scratch mits though own them as her hands are way to small for them to stay on. i have just about persuaded a pair of socks to stay on so far.


----------



## tas1

I have used wipes from day one! I use pampers sensitive wipes like I do with caden! He has sensitive skin and these wipes are the only ones that keep his skin nice!
I also just dump Caleb the bath,he has a bath with his big brother and loves it,he even loved his first bath because Caden was in it! 
Update on my eldest sons behaviour he has been so good the past couple of days,he has even helped with feeds lol he wanted some ice cream today and he said I'll finish feeding Calen and you do me some ice cream lol think he must be getting use to it now and know that when mummy can she gives him attention! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

aww mols the dog is like that, will come and liw with me at 3amto feed abby bplus she cleans abbys ears for me gross but functional lol


----------



## tas1

Lol that's funny! My MILs dog is likes to lick ears x


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: Ozzie and yes, don't apologise for talking about Alex'a heart, of course you're worried! However things work out I hope they work out to give him the best start with the least intervention and a way in which gives you lots of support for dealing with it all. It will be hard with baby blues on top.
> 
> Scratch mitts - well we didn't need them with Byron though we did use them when he was tiny to keep his hands warm when in suits without the fold over but but he was born in November and we did have weeks of freezing snow! Haven't needed them for Indigo so far (once we'd cut her nails anyway!) but would use them. At this age the grasping reflex I'd just getting going and it is only a reflex. They don't even know what their hands are yet. Until they are able to choose to pick things up i personally wouldn't worry about development. Plus they're mostly asleep anyway.
> 
> Loopy I can't say whether it's normal or not to not wake for those feeds as you're not demand feeding. Our feeding pattern is something like this: 7 or 8am first morning feed; another an hour or so later; afternoon feeds vary depending on what we're doing but there will usually be two at some point; then a cluster around teatime over a couple of hours; the witching hours follow; last feed 10pm ish; one or two in the night depending of what time last feed was anything from 3-7 hours apart. Obviously she wanes for all her feeds otherwise I don't feed her!
> 
> I'm assuming you're going by the clock because of Dylan's weight? I bet if you didn't he would wake when he was hungry but I guess then he might overall feed less so if that's your concern then that's what you need to keep doing.
> 
> Delving into the depths of my foggy memory I think an 8 week old is expected to sleep anywhere from 18-21 hours which was why Byron's 9 were a real concern!

The ward recommended letting him go not longer than 3 hours due to his weight, however I do feed him whenever he wants if it is before the two hour period. I have started encouraging him two hourly now after his last weight loss, prior to that I was trying to demand feed him but he doesnt demand!


----------



## molly85

loopy abby was the same. the one thing i learnt is don't get bogged down with it or you will strees your self out. especially if hes not drinking much or plain not latching. they are not normal babies they have tiny tummies. i am trying to remmbr what regime NOah was on but it was something like 40mls/3 hours and after xpressing they get that easily if left to their own devices. babis do not starv thm selves


----------



## loopylollipop

Thanks Molly. I wouldnt be bothered if he wasnt so tiny. His weight loss has thrown me into such a tizz. Prior to that was all chilled thinking, yeah it will be fine, baby-led feeding blah blah then freaked after he has dropped weight. I know in the whole scheme of things it wasnt much, but it didnt even cross my mind he would have lost after having gained a bit in hospital. He is about 4lb 7oz now. I just feel he hasnt got anything to lose, and dont want him to end up in hospital again.

Did you say Abbys weight dropped alot?


----------



## molly85

yup she was 5lb10 and droppd to 5lb1 ( i calculated it wrong to start with) she had put on a couple of ounces yesterday day 9. they seem to drop over a longer priod of time than usual and did i see i had a fed pipe in? that would be why he lost some as BF babies loose more. but regain quicker i think


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> yup she was 5lb10 and droppd to 5lb1 ( i calculated it wrong to start with) she had put on a couple of ounces yesterday day 9. they seem to drop over a longer priod of time than usual and did i see i had a fed pipe in? that would be why he lost some as BF babies loose more. but regain quicker i think

yes he had an NG tube in for a bit til he pulled it out. Think he had a total of about 5 ff's on day 1 and 3.


----------



## molly85

FF will have filled him up. Is he actually eatting on teh 2 hours? abbys apperitie has now piucked up it has been every 2 hours for 24 hours so am hoping she might go for 3 now or ven sleep longer tonight ( who am i kidding?)


----------



## loopylollipop

I have to encourage him to feed every two hours and he usually does after alot of tempting and stimulation. I now change his nappy first as it wakes him up.

Like you, I am doing everything I am not supposed to - wipes, baby shampoo, co-sleeping (although this now stopped) yak yak yak...:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, Dh has said he would prefer to keep the scratch mitts off, so i'll see how we go, with the other battles going on(ie MIL) this is one i'll leave chilled over unless theres a serious scratch on his face or something.

sorry to hear about some of the feeding issues going on, i feel blessed with bailey, he feeds real well, every 3 hours, or 4 at night, and usually all of his bottle (120ml), hes polishing the lot off, but the next feed up still seems a little too much for him.

as soon as we got home from hospital the baby wipes came out! lol, were told not to use baby oil- but we do(his skin is peeling in areas from being overcooked), some of the do's and donts are seriously OTT!!


----------



## pinkclaire

We never used mits really other than to keep him warm as it was winter when he was born. One thing I did do was bite his nails off instead of using clippers as his fingers were so Tiny compared to nail clippers I couldn't do it. I had more cotton with my teeth lol.


----------



## molly85

abby has some red blotches where she has scratched or rubbed but not on her face. those tiny nails are impossible to deal with.

i do have emory boards but they don't work on soft nails.

hmmm i am out of fruit and matt wants pizza for tea. you wouldn't think we are about to be skint


----------



## PeanutBean

We have little nail scissors, they're great. I don't see how it's possible to get fat teeth on those tiny nails!

Having a bit of a rainy Sunday afternoon. Indigo is asleep so DH is wondering about taking Byron somewhere and me napping though I can't see the latter working out...


----------



## molly85

i walked mols. now matts looking at pizza grrrr. 

abby is eatting and im stumped. 

girls i want to take abby to a babt group on tuesday but theyask you to leave prams out side its a 5 minute walk from my house but the carrier says from 7lb how should i get her there because i am not leaving my exspensive pram


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks Tas and PB :flower: In reality, I probably put on a stronger front while inside I'm completely torn up. I don't know where I would be without the encouragement of all you ladies xx.


----------



## tas1

You always have our support Ozzie that's what we are here for!

Caleb has been awake most of the day and had finally dropped off so me (with caleb laid on me) and caden are upstairs watching a film on the laptop while my OH is watching football!

I've been on the xbox kinect to exercise abit more and now my bum hurts lol 

X


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzie, I know you are hoping Alex doesnt need his surgery early but remember there are always positives to focus on if worse comes to worse. If he has a pacemaker, it will be done and dusted and you may sleep more easily knowing his heart rate is being corrected and controlled :winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

Outside the building molly? If it's only 5 mins I'd just carry her. I wouldn't want to leave my pram outside either, not round here anyway!

All the opportunity for a nap then the heavy rain woke me up! Sometimes I hate myself. All I can think about is the huge list of household renovations I have to organise and decorating I have to do! Going to go clean the bathroom I guess. :(


----------



## molly85

i wanted to put her in my carrier but shes 2lb underweight for it not sure a bag of sugar would help


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh god I need to get the house all finished and it's going to take months! I've cleaned the bathroom and gone through my mat stuff and stuff to go to charity. It's a small start. We're making lasagne for tea then all going up to the loft so DH can organise the boxes and make room for more stuff. Then another time he can empty out our wardrobe and cupboard under the stairs and I can get the joiner round to finish the work. Will try ring the building control officer and roofer and order roof vents tomorrow so that work can be started. After all of which we can get the room signed off at long last. Gah it's too stressful!


----------



## molly85

have you had a roof conversion done peanut?


----------



## loopylollipop

oh Peanut am so feeling your pain. Our house is like a building site. been secretly fuming all day as OH has been faffing with the computer rather than cracking on with the attic. Dropping gentle hints such as 'ahh cant wait to decorate Dylans room' and showing him wallpaper I like. He is so burnt out it is hard getting him motivated again. He has been doing tonnes of housework and making my food but I would rather that get done as I can do the rest myself!

and I have had so many opportunities to nap but instead lay there thinking of all the stuff I need to do.

I feel well now I am not pregnant - tired and a little sore - but not poorly like before so am raring to get the house sorted!


----------



## tas1

To make you all feel better it's only really been this week that I've cracked on with the house work! 
We go on holiday to haven in marblethorpe 2 weeks on Monday and need to get sorted but can't think of what I need to do! I can't wait to get away and I know Caden will love it and hoping the weather is nice! 

How's all babies doing? Xx


----------



## molly85

remember to makea list of stuff to pack. get it washed and packed a couple of days early


----------



## tas1

I bet I'll have loads of stuff,I'll need spare clothes for Caden and Caleb then all the nappies luckily caden is out if them in the day but needs some for night time! I've made a list of things I need to get and do and I've wrote to make a list of clothes to pack! God now I'm stressing about that lol! I'm taking food as well so we can have picnics in the day and I'll make meals on a night coz we can't afford to eat out every night! It will be so nice to get away from everyone we haven't had a holiday since caden was 6months old and that wasnt a great holiday!

I think Caleb has cradle cap or eczema,what does cradle cap look like? I've put some aquaeous cream on it xx


----------



## molly85

scanky yello crust, ihad it tili was 6 as mymum was useless.

rubb olive oil in to it and wash off after an hour. repeat as needed


----------



## pinkclaire

Tas its like flakey bits of skin on their head.The best thing is olive oil, let it soak in for a hour or so and then comb the hair.

I am not feeling as down as Friday, but today I am feeling really frustrated about when shes going to come. I just want to know so I can get on with things lol. 

On a plus side I've pretty much finished her room :happydance: its all sorted out (been doing similar to you PB sorting out boxes and all sorts that havent been sorted from when we moved) I just need DH to hang her pictures and Its done! It looks lovely, the walls look a bit bare, but want to fill them when shes here with stuff? Plus we have to be careful how much we put on the walls as we get charged when we leave for any! Bloody army lol.


----------



## tas1

Olive oil I haven't heard that one,I've bought the shampoo but he has still got it! I will try it damn shops have closed now so will have to get some tomorrow! 

Pink my friend who is expecting her third has joined so hopefully she'll get advice and help from BnB too! 
Glad you have her room sorted you will have to post a picture up I love seeing nurseries,I sound weird now lol 
Xx


----------



## tas1

Ps my dad was in the army too! I love being an army brat we did so much adventure stuff x


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh that'll be nice to get away tas:thumbup:, i must admit i wouldnt mind shipping the 3 of us off somewhere just to get away from family for a bit, but there wont be any holidays for the foreseable future.

my little man smiled for the 1st time, not just a one cornered windy smile, but a full on one, twice:haha: He's also doing pretty well at trying to hold his head up these days too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron's got it again too. Sweaty summer head I think. I never found olive oil helped. We used Dentinox shampoo which quickly got rid of it.

Our house had an illegal loft conversion when we bought it that just needed a legal stair. Sadly our building control are notorious b*****ds and we ended up having to spend a few thousand more on stuff that we shouldn't have had to alter as the regulations aren't retrospective. Still about £10k less than a new conversion but together with the plummeting house prices it's arguable whether we might have been better saving it for a deposit in the end. :growlmad: We did most of the work last summer then it stopped because I got pregnant so had no brain. We only have a couple of things left to do though now. Was vaguely hoping the Tories might relax the rules so we didn't need to! :haha:

DH is moving boxes now to make space in the loft.

God Byron bent the arm on my specs at the hinge. Thought they were done for and would have to find £150 and a couple of sunny days to actually order and collect them as could only drive in sunglasses! Fortunately I've been as to bend them back again well enough.


----------



## loopylollipop

Madcat - I am also using olive oil for my peeling baby.

He was born with peeling palms and the soles of his feet. I was advised to use olive oil and it has worked a treat. In fact, I use it all over his body (except face). He smells like a little chip and looks like a basted chicken but apart from that its fab:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Aww bless Bailey! Caleb has always been strong with his head but getting stronger everyday! 

This will be our last holiday for a while and we are only going coz we had 50% off so wasn't too expensive!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut:haha:i cant just imagine your horror when you saw your specs!!!!. i prefer driving in my sunglasses too rather than my other specs but the number of times they have been sat or trod on and ive handed them over to DH to sort out!.

ah, its baby oil that goes on baileys peely skin, seems ok!
got the HV at 10am tomorrow, then(if its not raining) i need to go to town to the post office& the bank, thing is, the bank has a small door&im not entirely sure if i can get the pram thru it!!!:shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

tas1 said:


> Olive oil I haven't heard that one,I've bought the shampoo but he has still got it! I will try it damn shops have closed now so will have to get some tomorrow!
> 
> Pink my friend who is expecting her third has joined so hopefully she'll get advice and help from BnB too!
> Glad you have her room sorted you will have to post a picture up I love seeing nurseries,I sound weird now lol
> Xx

aww tell her to join the 2 under 2 discussion thread theres loads of us on there!

I'll put a picture up when hes done the photos, I had all her bedding set handmade I am so chuffed with it! 

My son seems to love it as well, always millions of kids to go play with lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat yay on Bailey smiling! Now you just need to get it on camera :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

my Alfie cat teethed on my D&G glasses. I still use them on a night as I cant afford to replace them and have now managed to accustom myself to the millions of tiny tooth prints :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't caught up...

Going to try and get my head down for an hour got a banging headache and feel unbelievably sick at the moment :cry:

Grrr just want to feel normal!

Should find out whether I have GD tomorrow aswell so hopefully they don't call.

I will catch up when I wake up

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

God Madcat he only had them a moment, I turned to see he had them (was nursing T the time) and one arm was bent in a third direction at the hinge. Took some bloody force to bend back so lord knows how he managed it and so fast too!

Having not spewed in about 24 hours Indigo just chucked while inwas holding her on the settee then when I popped her down on the muslin rid so much it escaped and covered the settee cushion and her outfit I was hoping to put her in again tomorrow. :dohh: Typical when we were about to go up and change into pyjamas. On the plus side she rid a tonne of poo and has spent the witching hour mostly alert and happy looking about. I like this new timetable!

I however feel like hell. Clearly eaten way too much crap today.

Got the hv coming tomorrow for a weigh.


----------



## sequeena

Just popping by :hugs:


----------



## molly85

not only me that gets annoyed at newoutfits. i only expect 1 days wear out of an outfit though am thinking i should have 7 rather than 5 maybe a couple with long legs.

I have had a 3 hour nap on the sofa poor matt was stuck under my feet with abby in his arm. shes been fed but not sure she will settle now even though shes eatten. oh dear honeymoon period has warn off. i know shes clean she was asleep but just seems to want to suck boob or be held. real frustrating now. hope shes better than this tomorrow as i am then solo


----------



## tas1

I however am not eating as I have had a bad belly since early hrs this morning,upside to that is my OH had to finish off the 2am feed lol

What's everyone got planned this week? X


----------



## sequeena

I'm shopping tomorrow :) Need his crib mattress, a play gym, things for my labour bag etc. Really need to pick up lanisoh nipple cream before I forget too.

OH is back in work on Wednesday, it'll be so odd trying to adjust as he's been home for the past 6 weeks :wacko:


----------



## tas1

My OH was off sick at Christmas then dint go back til feb so it was really strange but I prefer it now as I get more done when he's not here lol!

Where are you going to get your stuff from? What stuff do you need for your labour bag? X


----------



## sequeena

LOL my OH works nights so I really miss him :( but hopefully by the time Thomas arrives he'll be on days x

I'm going to try toys r us for the crib mattress first as that's where the crib is from. Play Gym I'm not sure yet, will have a nose in Mothercare and some other places.

What don't I need for my labour bag :rofl: nipple cream, maternity pads, breast pads, undies, nighties, slippers and everything else you can think of!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm thinking that in the near future we ask to move this thread to parenting discussion rather than create a new one. What do you all think?

Indigo seems to be trying a new routine. After being lively all evening she fed half 8ish then fell asleep soundly enough that I've been able to put her down already. Wonder what time she'll wake up!


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Molly I agree you need to get someone to help you latch it's so much more effort expressing, get this sorted and you'll find it much easier. Call your MW and tell her your struggling please.
> 
> PB today start all your Feeds on that side as it's the initial drawdown which is the strongest. Also do round the clock feeding positions. Ok it might be a bit awkward but every feed change her position 45 degrees, use pillows to help if needed, what that does is makes sure all the ducts have been pulled at. Also massage any lumps while your feeding (if you have a spare hand!!) and in a warm shower. Hope that helps xx

Pink this is really useful, I have had exactly the same problem today. Expressed and massaged the affected area today in the bath trying to alleviate some of the discomfort and lumpiness. Will try the rotational feeding tomorrow/


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just had a call from my Step-mum....

My dad's court case is on Wednesday at Manchester Crown Court.....

Finally we can put it to bed!

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

That's good news Sofie :hugs:


----------



## tas1

For maternity pads I got cheap asda ones then I got asda freestyle after the first week,so much more cheaper than always!
well I had a grumpy baby thought he was hungry but he's finally fell asleep and I've just made a bottle lol x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I think I will go to it.

It is the HSE prosecuting not us but I want to see everything be put to bed.

But I would have to travel there on my own because DH is going to be at work.

I just wish my stepmum would of told us in advance so he could of taken the time off work because I know DH really want's to go.

She was asked if she would do a statment to the press aswell so that means it is going to be media coverage possibly on Northwest tonight and in the newspapers.....Just what we need! :growlmad:


----------



## tas1

Sofie not sure what's happened but hope it all goes the way you want it! X


----------



## molly85

sofie not sure what going on with your dad but i think any case that mkes it to crown court prep a statment even just for some local rag.

well i got a 3 hour nap yesterday night, then i went to bed at 12.30 after feeding abby up at 2.30 took her back to bed with me she then fussed and was fed more to 4 and then back to sleep til 6.30. she is now fed and i need to get moving so i can walk mols as part of our new routine. 

i have just told off some baby wears as i was asking about an apprporiate carrier and they were writing off the usual stylye of carriers over here, grrrr. i am of the opinion trying such things to suit u is better than not trying at all becuase u will be judged by others


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
crap morning it is too, gales, rain, i need to go to town but not in this horrendous weather,
Dh is working away tonight, driving up to scotland today, i dont like the idea of that in these gales.

yeh you could move the threat to the parenting section peanut!


----------



## molly85

awww cat im sure he will be fine. damn why are they so cute abby is putting me off my jobs for the day. she has a piglet out fit on very apt considering her feeding. and they smell lovely afer a bath. 

i change that she did i think she poopd


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I was lurking last night but didnt manage to post a reply because I had a seriously grizzling baby :( Charlie was really hard to settle on Saturday practically all day not grizzling just not sleepy :shrug: so he got overtired and then we struggled to settle him well last night he decided to do a repeat performance and started been fussy over his feeds again so in desparation after he screamed and screamed and neither of us could settle him we gave in and decided to give him a dose of omeprazole to see if he settled :sad1: well 30mins later he settled down and swigged again at a bottle :dohh: so now plan of action is cow and gate formula and omeprazole and we are going to discuss further with his consultant on the 31st :thumbup: I ended up breaking down and crying my eye out :cry: I hate seeing my baby like that :nope:

So today I am venturing to my Mums :) its DHs first day back at work after 4wks leave so am going to miss him like crazy no doubt :dohh: but we having a progressive day already :happydance: we are both washed and Charlie is dressed (I just need to finish getting ready!) pushchair, changing bag, bottles etc all ready to go and the house is all tidy :winkwink: 

madcat the weather isnt great here ... overcast and windy but am going out of I will go mad :loopy:

Have a good day Ladies :kiss:


----------



## molly85

damn u madly i just wanna walk molly. iv only eatten a fromage frais tube and 1 orio. how is she doing this to my time?


----------



## tas1

I'm trying to get out and go see an old lady that I use to do her hair but caden has decided not to listen to me again and doesn't want to do nothing so I guess I'll be staying in! Might put some stuff on eBay as we are skint and need to pay last months bills before the next lot comes out! Aaarrrggghhh I hate being grown up sometimes lol it was do much easier at school but I wouldnt change my boys maybe I should move back to my mums lol she would love that!

Weather is rubbish here too, I heard we were gonna have a heat wave for next two weeks but I suppose it is like a heat wave for the north pole lol!

I've put Caleb on aptmil hungry baby yesterday and he keeps being sick sometimes it's abit of milk as well but last night it was like water should I be worried?
I'm not use to a sicky baby,caden never gave anything away lol 

Hope your all ok and babies are too xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Well I an stumped. Indigo is still asleep since her morning feed and I'm fed and showered, I've washed up and done a load of washing. I've stuffed nappies and tidied round. The health visitor is due at half 11 so now I can either walk the dog is this nasty weather or do something else or walk the dog this afternoon in its own nasty weather. I'm seeing some friends right after hv. Probably I should get the dog out of the way but I seem to be a touch achey of uterus or maybe the muscles there, not sure which.


----------



## molly85

take dog to a field and throw a ball maybe???

ive only trotted round the block with mols but it was work out enoug with the pram for the first time.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rain: and wind! Sequeena, try ASDA. They had some cute play gyms for cheap. Toys R Us is kind of a rip off. You might be better off looking online to be honest :flower: 

Period like cramps today when I woke up. Is that normal? My back is killing me again. I think I'm just going to stay in all day today because it's icky out. Blanket, PJs and trash TV :happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girsl,I had sooo much to catch up on there,and can now remember hardly anything!
We had a nice wk end,had family down from belfast for saturday afternoon and night.I even had a few nice drinkies of wine,it was lovely!!
Completely wrecked yesterday though after the late night on saturday.
My lil miss is generally doing well at nights,dh feeds her at 10/11 pm,I head to bed early,then she wakes at about 3/4am for a feed,then back down until anywhere from 5am-8am!!I'm usually up at the crack of dawn with 1 or other of the boys even if teagan is still sleeping,so thats why I go to bed early!
Make sure your dh's oh's pull their weight ladies!At wk ends dh and I share the duties and take turns doing nightfeeds and getting up in morning with the boys,so we'll both get a lie in 1 of the mornings.He is a heavy sleeper,but I will poke and shake him til he wakens,if nothing else there's a principle involved!!I do it all during the wk,so he's gotta pitch in at wk ends and thats that!
Teagan is doing ok,we currently have her back on the normal aptamil,without gaviscon or anything else.She's still unsettled and colicy but a lot better than she has been.All the extra stuff we were giving was making her so constipated it was even worse than the reflux so I'm just hoping it won't take long for her to grow out of it.She is still vomiting sometimes,but not everytime,but she's gulping and wretching and gagging so I think there's silent reflux too.She's not getting her wind up,but if you move her too much to try get it up after a feed she vomits it all up,so its kinda being left and comes out in farts a while later!
Her eyes are starting to lighten,her dad and brothers have beautiful blue eyes so she'll prob be the same.Her big thich head of hair is still there but its lightened loads,its going blonde,but looking a bit ginger in some spots.My dads side are all ginger,so not sure if she'll go ginger or blonde like the boys,I'd imagine blonde with bright blue eyes like her brothers.She's completely filling 0-3 babygrows,and the primark 1's are way too small,the mothercare 1's will do her a little while more,but not too long!
She could actually hold her head up from birth,shay was the same.
And madly I'll have to disagree with your theory! lol!!
Oran was my easiest pregnancy and my easiest baby,he was an angel.Shay was pure torture,with teagan coming a close 2nd lol.Oran ate and slept and looked cute!


----------



## molly85

awwww vbaby. r primark a bit smaller? abby has 2 newborn sets from there that she wore the first time she was dressed i remember she ddnt look as swamped as she did in sainsbury baby grows.

Girls get your nursery places sorted now. you need to work normal regular hours each week!!!! i am free to be off til january i think on mat pay but planned on going back before that to be able to give abby a decent x-mas. i am now seriously reconsidering as they need me to book the same hours each week. if work have to provide flexi hours nurserys should to grrrrr


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Madly knows what my dad's court case is about....

If you are interested here are some articles about it.

There are 2 articles in my local paper....

https://www.oldham-chronicle.co.uk/...teria=nigel+lindley&SearchType=Phrase&CatID=8

If you don't want to read it....My dad was killed in a work accident and the Health and Safety executive are taking the company to court to fine them.

Oh and I have been smoke free for 3 weeks today!! :happydance:

Also waiting to see if I get a phone call about my GTT results

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hv has been, has to tick a questionnaire to see if I'm depressed or not coping. Lol. Indigo is a stout 8lb11. She was born on the 25th and is not half between that and 50th. I expect she'll be like Byrkn and end up on 75th. Lol Seems her length was on 50th at birth which was a surprise but I guess she had a couple of weeks on Byron or maybe she'll be taller. Weird! Explains why she is getting too long for her newborn suits.

Thanks for the update on Teagan vbaby. It's lovely to hear from you. It's quite fun guessing how dis/similar our babes will be to out toddlers!

I walked the dog and hung round the washing so that's all the jobs done. My friend hasn't texted me her number and it's hammering down so I've put lunch in the oven and am assuming I'm not leaving the house now til I go for Byron at 5.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: SK. I hope that it all works out for the best :hugs:


----------



## molly85

OMG i am so sorry. I can see why u want him there hugs hun hope you win


----------



## madcatwoman

God im dense:dohh: ive been waiting in for the HV this morning, its tomorrow shes coming!:shrug::dohh::shrug::dohh::shrug:

its finally stopped pissing down here too...for now.

Peanut, i get an achy uterus now and then too, had it last evening, bit like a period ache!


----------



## molly85

clean stinky baby, feed baby, baby stinky again wahhhhhhhhhhh its under my nose to. damn u bfing and your portablness u make baby stink


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sofie. I hope it goes in your favour.

I'm watching Harry Potter and waiting for the girl to go to sleep so I can either nap or do something.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut the postnatal depression questionnaire is stupid. I did mine on Friday. Even if you were depressed and didn't want anyone to know it'd be easy to pass, just don't pick any of the bottom answers. I was quite shocked the format was so simplistic you'd have thought theyd have mixed it up a bit so that people could do that. I had a friend who had PND and was so ashamed of how she felt. She passed both her high tech questionnaires and now I understand how she managed it. 

SK hope you get the result you are looking for. I'm in a similar position. We are suing the health board over my mums death. It goes to court next April nearly 9 years after she died!!

I'm having a shitty day. I have no idea what's up with Noah. He threw up all of his breakfast bottle on me this morning and has screamed inconsolably since then, apart from when he ate another bottle. He's not dirty or wet, not too cold or too hot, cuddling, rocking or massage isn't soothing him. As a last resort I put him in the pram and went out in the gale force wind. Got about half a mile and the pram nearly got blow over :shock: so we came home again. No idea what's wrong with him, any suggestions girls?


----------



## madcatwoman

OH gilz, it just doesnt get any better for you does it?. i wish we could come up with something to help really. Im sure you werent amused with the breakfast coming up again and all over you.

its b lue sky here now, but still windy, but after being awake all morning Bailey is having his afternoon nap now, so im not sure if i want to disturb him being going to town now....:shrug:

Britax girls......... our rain cover, it only fits the 5/6+month pram seat doesnt it?. we're wheeling bailey around in the car seat part of the pram when we go out, but no good if its real rainey or windy..


----------



## vbaby3

molly85 said:


> awwww vbaby. r primark a bit smaller? abby has 2 newborn sets from there that she wore the first time she was dressed i remember she ddnt look as swamped as she did in sainsbury baby grows.
> 
> Girls get your nursery places sorted now. you need to work normal regular hours each week!!!! i am free to be off til january i think on mat pay but planned on going back before that to be able to give abby a decent x-mas. i am now seriously reconsidering as they need me to book the same hours each week. if work have to provide flexi hours nurserys should to grrrrr

Yeh molly,the primark 1's I got have length on them rather than weight,up to 56cm's,she was 54 when born lol!
The mothercare 1's are up to 12lb I think,but her feet already reach the bottom,lanky legs like her mammy!
Once she outgrows these I'll just get her normal jammies I think,they'll prob last a bit longer.
I've just started to put her in proper big girl clothes,so the babygrows are just for bed anyway.


----------



## gilz82

You can buy little car sear rain covers in Mothercare Madcat, they are about £5 I think. 

Oh the throwing up isn't the end of the world anymore I just don't know what's wrong with him today he very rarely cries unless he's just been sick and usually I can soothe him within seconds. Today he has spent literally hours screaming and nothing is calming him. I wish he could talk so he could tell me what was wrong :dohh:

Does Bailey get really alert if you go out? If I go on the car or put Noah in the pram he just goes to sleep :thumbup: Oh and I meant to ask where is your DH heading to in not so sunny scotland?


----------



## molly85

gilz u tried the car? take him for a drive 2 some where safe to walk. 

gah abby is now wake just as i want to go asda. this should be fun. im not a car seat fan it ways so damn much but shes going to have to sit in it in the trolly me thinks


abby can lift head and roll is this normal?
she can get from side to back or front then back on her side if she wants
and she lifts her head to find boob or if i give her tummy time she does look like a nodding dog tho


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,Its so stressful,sometimes they just cry for no apparent reason.Teagan has done her fair share,sometimes I just leave her for a while and walk away and close the door,it sounds awful but the constant screaming can drive you crazy.
Would a wee spin in the car calm him?Or if walking with the buggy works,maybe drive to a shoppping centre and walk about indoors for a while?


----------



## vbaby3

He He He molly,great minds think alike lol!


----------



## vbaby3

sofie:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## molly85

i thought i was about to have a very similer moment but no milk hit tummy now sleeping. few i can go asda. what did i want now? and why asda ot tesco which is 5 mins away??? oh i know asda sell abby clothes lol


----------



## madcatwoman

> Gilz: You can buy little car sear rain covers in Mothercare Madcat, they are about £5 I think.
> 
> Oh the throwing up isn't the end of the world anymore I just don't know what's wrong with him today he very rarely cries unless he's just been sick and usually I can soothe him within seconds. Today he has spent literally hours screaming and nothing is calming him. I wish he could talk so he could tell me what was wrong
> 
> Does Bailey get really alert if you go out? If I go on the car or put Noah in the pram he just goes to sleep Oh and I meant to ask where is your DH heading to in not so sunny scotland?

Oh i didnt know that, will have to look on the mothercare website & see if i can find one! thanks!

im not quite sure where in scotland hun, just had a look at his workplanner and it doesnt say, just says scotland, its silly too because its only a 5 min job!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,if you're interested in trying something a bit different and alternative there's a thing called the yellow onion remedy.
My mam had heard about it before and mentioned it to me,so I just googled it there,worth a try for you maybe?
Just google yellow onion colic remedy and have a read anyway.x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Vbaby I'll give that a look on google :thumbup:

We went for a drive and Noah settled after about five minutes :wohoo: I thought that was us but took him out of the car and again the screaming started. 

I just left him to it and eventually he fell asleep. I actually stood in the kitchen and cried :blush: but there is nothing I can do that is helping so maybe he just needed to cry. He's sleeping now anyway so hopefully the rest of the day will be calmer.


----------



## madcatwoman

i ment to answer your question gilz, yep as soon as Bailey is in the car seat/pram- he's asleep.

I found that rain cover on the mothercare website, it doesnt have good reviews though:shrug: people say it just blows off(?)


----------



## molly85

try a proper pram one thats what i have. you can use a peg underneath to hold in place if need be


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> try a proper pram one thats what i have. you can use a peg underneath to hold in place if need be

yeh i did think of that, i'll have to take it out of its packaging and see how big it is, if not huge then i'll use some pegs lol!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Molly that's a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i have the fly net and their not.in fact its what the pram ladies suggested when i asked getting mine.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: our power just went out and I was in the middle of a skype convo with my mom. I had to dig out our old wired phone to call her and tell her why I signed off so suddenly! It's amazing how dependent we are on electricity!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> :rofl: our power just went out and I was in the middle of a skype convo with my mom. I had to dig out our old wired phone to call her and tell her why I signed off so suddenly! It's amazing how dependent we are on electricity!

our power was disconnected for the morning while they were working on something, i had to prepair all the bottles the night before and had 2 left by the time they switched it back on, no tv, no pc, no radio not a sausage!


----------



## molly85

ahhhhhh. my dad got agenerator coz ours went off alot


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies, I have been reading but havent had a chance to keep up! 

Can I ask a question to those who are on second or more babies, did your labour start the same way in the end? 

Also what do you think I should do. Chicken pox is going round James nursery, badly. I mean the incubation period is 10 days he could already have it :shrug: I read on NHS that its really dangerous in newborns under 4 weeks old so if James does get it what do I do? I dont want to have to stay away from him when we introduce this new baby as thats going to cause settling issues immediately, but also if hes poorly hes going to want his mummy! Should I just keep him off nursery? (which I still have to pay for and kept him in to help me over these hard first weeks) or am I worrying about it too much?

(sorry about self absorbed post there but I really cant remember anything I've read :dohh:)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Pink, I would ask you midwife about it. She would be able to let you know for sure what you can do. :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Ozzie, I was thinking that as I'm seeing her on Weds anyway! I'm just not sure if I'm overeacting or not but it would be just my luck for him to get it just as shes born!

Oh ps I got pictures on of the nursery, its on my journal if you want to see!


----------



## molly85

claire if u have had it and are bfing she should hold ur immunity.

i take it hes not had it


----------



## sequeena

ugh pink how stressful for you! I thought choosing a play gym in mothercare was stressful enough (and I've still not bought one :lol:) :hugs:

I'm off to see your nursery now :thumbup:

Thomas' crib is ready 
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246968_2112391694549_1388356992_2481256_6519489_n.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## tas1

I've spent an hour updating myself and doing mummy duties lol you ladies write too much lol!

Claire love the nursery and James's room they are lucky children! I would check with MW about chicken pox.

Gilz I asked my mum if she had any tips for colic but all she could think of is gripe water but I told her Noah is a pre baby and can't have it so she said just to rub his tummy nit too hard as you don't want damage his organs but keep his tummy warm it should help! I always ask my mum for advice and she is always right (only figured thus out after teen yrs lol) I hope it clears for him and you! It's good to have a cry as well x

Madcat you can get universal raincovers off eBay or toys r us but mollys advice sounds good with the peg and a fiver is a bargain I may invest as my pram doesn't come with a raincover....well it does but it's a Swedish makeand there raincovers are very strange I'll post a pic when I can!

So I went to asda to get olive oil for calebs cradle cap and totally forgot it what a tool lol good thing I have some of the shampoo so used that and brushed his hair which sent him to sleep which is good since I'm a hairdresser!

Sofie sorry to heat about your dad and I hope you win and all goes well! 

Have I forgotten anything? Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies I am just not sure if I'm overeacting or not. The last thing I need though is to have a 15 month ill and up all night when I have a newborn baby. I have had it, James hasnt. I was wondering that about bf Molly!

Sorry SK forgot to say good luck with the case and so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:

Sequeena love the cot, do you want a mothers opinion on a play gym? I'll go have a look what they got if you like


----------



## sequeena

Pink that'd be great!! I'm looking at getting a bright starts one for £60 (I know!!) but it's so awesome. The sides fold up so he's enclosed and can't roll out and the toys come off too so they can go on the carseat. Will try to find a pic x


----------



## sequeena

This is it x

https://www.brightstarts.com/p-255-babys-play-place-deluxe-edition.aspx


----------



## molly85

i got a cheap play gym in asda as i planned to get other toys.

claire how is working and child tax credit working for u we seem to need to take a massive pay cut to get help


----------



## pinkclaire

ok Product review lol

I love that its bright colours, one thing I've learnt is that these pink ones or neutral look very pretty but arnt stimulating enough for a baby to appreciate! It looks great for tummy time as well, really fun for youre LO.

Negatives- expensive for how long you'll use it, the sides are a bit wasted I'd say as once they can move they move, the sides wont make any difference! Its not going to make any difference on a young baby they wont go anywhere! Is that helpful?


----------



## tas1

That play gym is awesome! Ours cost £30 but that was many years ago! I would love another one but can't afford it x


----------



## pinkclaire

I only get the childcare element of the WTC, as far as I know you have to do over 20 hours to get it. One thing I've come to accept is my wages contribute hardly anything, but even that tiny bit of money is mine if that makes sense? Its really odd for me to be completely relient on someone and I didnt find it good for my mental health! This way I have some independance, plus I'm paying for James to go to a lovely nursery which hes thriving on and enjoys going!


----------



## sequeena

Very helpful pink!! There's another version for £30 which is a bit different but has some of the same toys. Would that be more worth the money?

https://www.brightstarts.com/p-233-lion-in-the-park-activity-gym.aspx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww its really nice! Its completely up to you, but personally I would say £30 is enough to spend! I like the pull down toy thats really good. Plus they get so many more toys you can put on the mat I bet you get bought teethers and rattles and stuff like whats on the other.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the advice hun!! I think that'll be the one then unless I find another :)

And thanks for the link to the sheepskin. I'll save up for one so that we can get it in time for when he moves to a cot xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Yay, its exciting! have you got much left to buy?

Thats ok, their quite expensive but at the time to see him sleeping on it I would have paid hundreds lol.


----------



## sequeena

Hardly anything really. Bits for me when I'm in hospital and more blankets for him. I think that's it :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

When will you do your hospital bag?


----------



## molly85

i can't decide how to organise work its sending me potty even now my first night as a sinle mummy for a week


----------



## pinkclaire

It is hard to decide I agonised for ages! 2 under 2 thats the way forward lol. I just remembered one of your posts, nurserys are very unflexible most of the time.


----------



## sequeena

Molly :hugs:

I think I'll start doing a hospital bag within the next few weeks. I've found a nice bag in Primark which I'm going to get :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Oooh lovely! I wouldnt dare spend money on a bag for myself now, stupid mummy guilt!


----------



## sequeena

I feel the same... but I've always felt guilty when buying for myself. I dunno why :wacko: but these bags are only £8 and I bet they could double up as nice changing bags too once Thomas is here so I'm trying not to feel TOO guilty!


----------



## pinkclaire

I know we deserve new things as well! 

I'm going to treat myself to some new underwear when I've finished bf this one I haven't worn a 'normal' bra for two years now lol


----------



## sequeena

Yay sexy underwear! :dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol my DH won't know what's hit him!


----------



## tas1

Lol that is why I'm trying my hardest to lose weight,I haven't wore a thong or nice french knickers for over three years now! I'm aimingto look like did when we first met but with a flap of skin for a belly as I don't think my belly muscle remember being skinny or even how to pull my body up lol

And we have just had a new primark open in our town so when hype has gone down gonna go look for one of those bags xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:dohh:

So annoyed with myself!

I thought I was losing my plug a minute ago and soon realised it was just really lumpy CM.

How annoying! 

:growlmad:


----------



## tas1

It will come sofie! Are you taking RLT and EPO,I didn't take these religiously just when I remembered and my plug started coming away after 37 wks and my labour was alot shorter than my first! I always tried eating pineapples but dont do this yet! 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

SK im glad you can't beat me :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning.

Sorry about Noah Gilz. In the early weeks we often had to leave Byron crying when nothing settled him and like you I'd be found crying in the next room. Sometimes it is just too much to cope with. I find I cry quicker with Indigo too especially when she's that way at Byron's storytime as it really stresses him too. I think sometimes babies do need to cry to let out the tension. The difference with us is Byron never cried himself to sleep! We just had to regain our composure and try again.

Raincovers - ditto molly's advice. The pram cover will more than cover the car seat so just chuck it on. We were given a car seat cover last time and only used it once or twice. Our cover only fits the pram with the top seat forward facing so I just do the best with it I can.

Pink my labours started in completely different ways.

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. Yesterday afternoon I backed up our photos on DVD and filled a 1gb pen drive with photos for printing. Turns out we haven't printed any since Byron was 3 months!! I've had a headache for three days which is pissing me off. In the worst news I am pretty certain I have a mild cystocele. If I have it started in late pregnancy. I feel pretty devastated about it. Seems kegals don't work on it. Don't know if I had it after Byron because I never looked. I wish I hadn't now. At least I've no symptoms like incontinence. Hope to god it improves. Wondering who to blame. Bet it was the ventouse as I was in pain for months after that. Probably weakened everything permanently. Yet more physical crap to reinforce that I am useless at having babies and cannot face doing any of it again to have another. :cry:


----------



## molly85

awww peanut u told me what that was and iv forgotton. wow abby on boob for nearly an hour. i think her bum went pop to but now shes asllep wahhhhhhh.


i have this group today shall i do the thing i hate and just carry the car seat?
its a 2 min walk away. i am loathe to spend money on something and not use it like a wrap and am just creeped out by the babywears saying the typicam babybjorn/chicco carrier i have is bad for her. so are dummys and baby walkers if u listen to everything


----------



## gilz82

Molly I told you yesterday do what YOU think is best for Abby. Everyone is entitled to their opinions on parenting but are Abby's mum so you will always do the best for her.


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly it's prolapsed bladder. I thought it couldn't be in pregnancy as all the images online are of major prolapsed bulging right out and mine's nothing like that, a small bulge into the wall, nothing protruding.

Really Molly just carry her. Why take the extra weight of the seat? There is supposed to be an issue with those carriers, something about how the thigh needs go be supported if their legs are apart. I can't remember if it's a hip or a spine issue. I didn't read about that until long after I'd been walking Byron in his on dogwalks, which I did from 2 weeks at the latest.


----------



## pinkclaire

Its because the legs out position isnt recommended for newborns due to their hips. TBH for 2 mins down the road I would say your fine, its not like she'll be in there all day!


----------



## molly85

i was more concerned shed fall outlol.

we git uo at 6.45 and she been awake nearly constantly since.

she seems to drop off in my arms but can't put her down. its going to be a 1 handed day i think


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: Morning!!!!!

Sequeena, you're so far ahead of me! I haven't even packed a hospital bag. :blush: I'm kinda waiting to see what happens tomorrow with the consultant.

:hugs: to all! Don't worry! Be happy! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

ouh on the bladder peanut.

damn these KIT days i am writing to my boss suggesting i use them. i was thinking you get ur wages and mat pay now i am thinking not grrrrrr


----------



## PeanutBean

The rules are hazy. You are allowed 10 days of pay during your leave but I don't think kit days have to be paid. Mine were last time. I wouldn't have done them otherwise!

Feeling really shit.


----------



## loopylollipop

PB re cystocele :cry: you are having such a rough time with your body

Gilz - how are you feeling? It must be so hard coping with all that being on your own the majority of the time. No suggestions I am afraid...am making it up as I go along with Dylan. He slept on my chest again last night as he wouldnt go down in his cot. It worries me so much doing it but wouldnt get any sleep at all otherwise.

Am going to try sleep when he sleeps today. Not been able to do that so far.

OH and MW wont let me drive yet due to section and being on labetolol (??). Not sure what difference that makes. Maybe they think I am gonna stroke out at the wheel, who knows. Had to take Dyl up to health centre yesterday as has infected big toes and had to walk as they wont let me drive. So had to push a rather heavy pram up a steep hill against gale force winds. It was more physically demanding than bloody driving!!! OH even taken both sets of car keys to work because he knows I will just go anyway and ignore them:growlmad:

Dylan gained 40g yesterday :happydance::happydance: so happy. And immediately after weighing him he started to be hungry and has been feeding brilliantly ever since. I am now able to demand feed which is wonderful. I am so much more chilled and relaxed about the whole thing. I love bf so much .

SK - hope all goes the way you wish in court and you get justice for your dad :hugs::hugs::hugs:

much love to everyone else :flower:

girls - get those bags packed! I left it till last minute when I had a section date then ended up in hospital with a hastily packed bag a week early with no baby things in it as I had taken them all out thinking they wouldnt deliver him! OHs are rubbish at bringing the right things in.


----------



## molly85

i called pay roll so much more use than hr i get paid a standard day unless otherwise told so 7.5 hours plus mat and highcost area. if i did the 12 hours my boss tells them and i get 12 hours. so will try and use them through nov and dec and return in january.


----------



## molly85

:haha: loopy what id i tell u the mini ones are just slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wait til he takes the pee like abby plays with ur nipple then staysthere for an hour or whats to feed every hour


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> :haha: loopy what id i tell u the mini ones are just slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wait til he takes the pee like abby plays with ur nipple then staysthere for an hour or whats to feed every hour

he is doing exactly that now Molly lol. Last night he continued sucking forever and was just playing with the nipple. I took him off eventually little monkey.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: We got approved for housing and council tax benefit :happydance: and it was backdated! We're so relieved. *knock on wood* I don't want to jinx our good luck, especially with Alex coming soon!!!!

Side note: What is it lately with all the US vs UK threads? I honestly feel attacked! Apparently, we're all loud, overly friendly, and dress funny! :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

AFternoon all
god, ive gone 100mph today, havent even stopped to sit down and have lunch, had it on the go, i wish the HV's would turn up when they say they will and i could get on with the rest of the day!, so much to do!!:shrug:

just had to take some time out to see whats occurring on here though:haha:
Peanut your problem doesnt sound too great, i feel like my lady bits have/ are healing nicely now, but im still having issues with me bum:blush:, its gets sore and scratchy(not as in itchy but as ive theres little needles scratching it) when i do walking, not sure what it is, surrounding skin gets sore as well, ive bought some cream for it today to see if it helps. --jee whats the world coming to having to ouse bum cream now!:blush:

good news though, my little boy now weighs 9.5lbs, i was quite supprised, bit of a difference from the 8.1lb he was born at!.:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie thats amazing news! :happydance: I am obviously not looking in the right places, I havent seen any at all :shrug:

I wish these bloody back contractions would amount to something now, I've been having them for 4 days on and off and starting to lose faith that I'll ever go into labour, which is silly because I have 3 weeks until they start badgering me for induction!


----------



## pinkclaire

Great weight madcat! That used to annoy me about HV and MWs as well. They used to say get out the house, get a good routine going etc and then make you sit around waiting all day!


----------



## madcatwoman

I actually missheard her, having just looked at his weight chart, hes actually
9lbs.9.5oz:haha:

yeh, well after the weather yesterday i had quite a few urgent things to do in town today, well she was late, stayed for ages yapping, million things in the house to do as well, they are an inconvieniance!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't think it would sit well with me to have the HV late without a phone call. I would wait maybe 10 minutes and then go out. They can be on time or reschedule. Simple as.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Madcat thats great bailey is putting on weight,and I also have the bum issues,my lady bits are fine,but my poor butt isn't.Plus my coccyx aches all the time.

Loopy so glad dylan put on some weight!
Peanut,so sorry you're having a rough time of it.xxx

And nobody should mind the rules re baby care,its your baby,do what you thinks best always.I used wipes,bubble bath etc etc from day 1!If she won't settle she can come to bed with me.As long as she's safe it doesn't matter!

Pink,all 3 of my labours started the same.
On the chicken pox thing,I'm actually going through similar at the minute.
There's chicken pox in shays playschool,Neither of the boys or my dh have had them before!!
I had teagan for her 2 wk check up last wk and asked my gp if shay gets them,and then probably oran too what will happen to teagan?
She said all newborns have their mothers immunity for the 1st few wks,even if mum is not breastfeeding.She said she has never seen chicken pox in a baby under 6wks old because of this,or sometimes the baby might get it very mild as she has a small amount of immunity.So if shay does bring it into the house she said its highly unlikely Teagan will get it,but if she does I have to ring her and she'll write me a letter to refer her to hospital where she would get viral medication.The doc said she wouldn't be treating a newborn with such medication,it is a hospital job.So I'm just watching and waiting to see if shay gets it,and then cross my fingers teagan doesn't.I'm sure oran will get it too,and possibly dh!!!
Imagine looking after 2 toddlers and a husband with chicken pox,and a newborn,fun!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzie, i should do that really instead of waiting in all day for them!!:growlmad:

vbaby, glad im not alone with the bum issue, do you get that scratchy needle feeling when walking or just sore?. if someone had told me to expect more bum issue than lady bits issues after a tear i wouldnt have believed them!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Vbaby thank you so much, you dont know how much thats helped, one I'm not the only one worrying and all the info you get! I think thats a big concern though, just given birth and trying to look after everyone! Bloody nightmare, its always mum to the rescue lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

PS Ozzie, mine have never been on time! Once I got signed off though I tried to just go to clinic instead of having visits, made it much easier as that was on my terms!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I'm trying to figure out a polite way to decline visits....


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,I get a throbbing pain in my bum pipe!!!like higher up,its nearly like i can feel the poo making its way down but its a stabby pain.I have a scratchy pain when pooing and my tail bone is constantly throbbing.
I didn't have any of these things with either of the others,thinking these back passage issues may be to do with her being back to back when born.
I'm really hoping there's an improvement by my 6wk check up,don't want the doc poking about my bum!!!

No worries pink,I near died when the teacher told me there was chickenpox in the class so it was lucky I happened to have teagans check up the following day and could get re assurance from my gp.
If shays getting it he's already infected,and if teagan was gonna get it,she already is as well,so no point keeping him off school or away from the baby now.Fingers crossed we escape it!


----------



## vbaby3

Pink did your labour with james start off with back contractions too?
I remember you saying you had a quick active labour,but did you have slow labour for days before hand?
So exciting your lil baby girl will be here soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'd be more worried for your DH. Getting it as an adult is not great.


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,just checked the front page there and noticed bids was due a few days ago!Anynews on her,have you been in touch recently?
Don't really wanna go on fb and ask her for an update incase she's sick of people asking her whats happening lol!!


----------



## vbaby3

I know ozzie,the doc said that too.She said he could have had a very mild dose and not even been aware of it at some point so might be immune.We can just cross our fingers and hope for the best.Dh is the healthiest person in the world and never been sick a day in his life so hopefully he'll be fine even if he does get it.
My heart will just be broke though if teagan gets it,not to mention the boys lol!My heart breaks when they have a cold!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It'll just be a few days of itchiness and discomfort and lots of oatmeal baths


----------



## vbaby3

You don't know my kids ozzie lol!!!!!
Trying to keep a 2yr old and a 4 yr old from scratching!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmmm, oven mitts held on with duct tape? :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

We'll have to try something like that alright.Wouldn't want them scarring their gorgeous wee faces:nope:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Vbaby I can imagine how bad that would be. We all got the chicken pox within a week of each other. My twin sisters had them first, they were 4 at that point, couple if days later my other sister got them, she was five and then I got them, I was nine. So four under 10 years old with chicken pox. We all had them so bad as well, I had them everywhere in my ears and on my eyelids it was soooo icky. 

I actually went to school with a boy would poked all of his chicken pox spots in with a pencil. He made such a mess of his face it's still scarred and he's nearly 30 now.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You can also get lotion too. There are some good anti-itch ones. The gp would be able to recommend some :flower: You'll get through it if it happens!


----------



## madcatwoman

I scratched all my chicken pox spots, well, i had alot in my hair, on my scalp, and they scabbed over for ages, then i kept picking them too! NICE.

Who asked about Bids?...i emailed her a good few days ago and didnt get a reply, which is unusual, im wondering if shes had her little one, i did tell her to txt me when there was news though:shrug:


----------



## Bids

HEY LADIES & mostly NEW BABIES :flower:

Ive not been on here for ages and thought i'd try and do some catching up - hard work :haha: CONGRATS to you all who've already had yours ive been left behind lol 

Im still really relaxed about it im 2 days over now went to the MW yest and she asked about getting me booked in to be induced and ive opted for the longest possible time so have been booked in for 3rd June as they wont let me go any longer so he better bloody arrive before that!! I am going to the birth centre tomoz to pick up some oils and theyve booked me in for reflexology to see if that will help start me off so we'll see?? MW did say i look ready but i'll take that with a pinch of salt lol - i'll defo pop on and let you all know once he finally arrives :thumbup: and post a piccy!! Cat course i'll tx you when i have any news, sorry not replied on FB i forgot :blush: attack of the baby brain obviously 

:hi: to all the newbies i havent met as well and congrats etc :hugs: 

well hope everybody is well, i'll try and catch up some more if i can?!! loopy you were due after me lol hope it all went ok - been thinking about you all anyways...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: Glad all is well Bids!


----------



## Bids

thanx ozzie - OMG i cant believe you only have a few weeks left too how quick did that go!!!! hope everything is ok with you too x


----------



## vbaby3

Bids you must be psychic,I'd just asked cat if she'd heard from you!
Best of luck hun,hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long.Glad you're laid back about things,and hope people aren't pissing you off asking if there's any news lol!
Good luck,hope labour and delivery goes nice and smoothly for you.xxx


----------



## molly85

ok who stole the smiling baby i had 15 minutes ago?


----------



## Bids

I know how weird Vbaby - Teagan is beautiful :D love the name too!! hope she's doin well and is a good baby for you!!

Just got my fingers crossed that he arrives before indction day as it means i cant go to the birth centre and have to go to the minging hospital which is NOT what i want but hey i cant force him out can i lol... yes people are pissing me off but its different with you girls as you know how it feels - i have been getting random txs from loads of people like blokes at work etc asking if im having contractions yet GRRRR dont they know something daft like 5% of babies are born on the due date haha, i know they mean well but GOD its ANNOYING..... 

Thanx vbaby im sure i'll be fine, well i hope - weird cos im not nervous just excited to meet our little dude x


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks loopy. I've been reading through a forum that seems to be fairly dedicated to prolapse and one post had people telling someone 3.5 months pp it was too soon to diagnose so i guess I need to wait and see how it heals. I think I had a slight rectocele but that seems to be gone so hopefully the same will happen. It could be a urethracele, i'm not sure but pretty sure it's wrong either way! I do remember feeling similarly after Byron. There's no prolapse in my family. I'm sure this is down to the damage from the ventouse. How many more ways can I be damaged by Byron's birth? I'm waxing and waning between feeling desperately upset and positive that it'll be gone to unnoticeable in some time and I'm just being impatient. It's still possible it's not prolapse. Everything is still bigger than normal so could just be more internal stuff is showing. Sorry for the tmi.

On the bum issues, interestingly Madcat I have what you described too, get a pricking in just one spot when I walk and also sore skin around, I guess on bum cheeks. I'm alternating between savlon and aqueous cream and am washing with e45 shower cream. Things can dry out from hormone changes and I think my pads have rubbed to cause the soreness. Any needles when doing a bm will be internal piles; mine seem just about gone. And vbaby I am sure the posterior position puts more pressure on the rectum. I felt very bruised for a week or two (tailbone too) so I am sure in a bit more time you'll feel better.

I suppose if we think about it the whole area gets so squashed and deformed it's hardly surprising we feel bruised for a while.

But I sympathise with you all. I am just so fucking sick of feeling broken. :(

Did I already say? Well done on the bf loopy, I'm so happy for you. :thumbup:

Well this morning we had just a close dogwalk. Trying to do fewer straining things and touch wood I've not bled today. I'm being more careful about getting the double pram up and down kerbs as it's seriously heavy with Byron in. Don't notice when pushing, just when lifting. The lifting is rubbish for uterine healing and prolapse so hopefully taking care now will help things improve more quickly.

Went to a new toddler group this afternoon and Byron's been asleep an hour since then.


----------



## Bids

lol molly and congrats to you too :D shes a teeny tiny stunner xx

sorry your still having a shit time Peanut :(


----------



## PeanutBean

God that was a big post. :wave: bids, good to hear from you!

Molly how was your group? Did you use the carrier in the end?


----------



## molly85

come on little bids!

abby slept through her group there was singing and signing i hadn't a clue that was on and she was massivly younger than the others


----------



## molly85

i carried i wasn't happy with that much head rolling about she slept deffinatly amixed selection ofmums and babies


----------



## sequeena

Bids! Lovely to hear from you!! :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, my right leg is KILLING me at night. I can't get comfortable and I keep getting shooting pains through my thigh, knee, calf and ankle. Any advice? I've tried propping it up, using pillows, etc. The only thing that makes it go away is paracetamol, but I don't want to be taking that every night :-(


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids, OMG youre gona have your baby soon!:haha::haha: i always keep an eye out on my dates knowing you were a month behind me!, just remember girl, push like you've never pushed before!:thumbup::haha::winkwink:

Oh peanut, sounds like you know what i mean re- the bum prickling thing, its annoying me when i want to walk much, it started not long after i got into town again today and like you say its part of the inner bum cheek thats sore too, its really weird. ive tried germaline,savlon, and i got some new stuff today thats ment for piles and abrassions to the area etc etc.
As for the prolapse, thats not good, its such a bloody saga healing after a natrual birth isnt it, or it is for us so it seems. My friend was talking about hers, she had a whole prolapse of her womb, said she went to the loo 4 weeks PP, wiped and felt something odd poking thru, went ot her doc and was told her whole cervix has dropped, she was mortified. 
I hope the bum thing is the last i have to deal with, i mean i still get pressure all over but nothing as bad as it was.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I posted this in third tri, but I thought you ladies would get a kick out of it. Talk about overboard!
https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_llovnmFHTf1qzyycoo1_r1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1306346865&Signature=hek3P8oiSeEc7TgSqkoJ4caTmgw%3D


----------



## molly85

oh dear god ozzie did some one actually do that????

I think i told my mum she had to be very clean for her but thats a different situation oh and i kicked people out lol
I'm about to feed her F off!!!


CHeered me up though todays crying and constant feeding dragged me down a bit and will only start again in a fe minute no doubt. Might be pill time again but will wait and see


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup Molly, that was actually written by someone and posted on Facebook! :haha:


----------



## molly85

gah bit excessive but then they must have learnt it from family


----------



## sequeena

MOTHER FUCKER :cry:

Just been painting Thomas' room and on the top half it looked like the plaster was breaking off as we painted. Tried to ignore it... turns out it was a thin layer of fucking wall paper!! I just painted the entire top half for FUCK ALL :cry:

I hate this stupid house!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Oh Sequeena! That sucks majorly! :hugs: I would be sobbing my eyes out after all the effort.


----------



## pinkclaire

I asked my doc vbaby, she said similar to you, the baby will have some immunity from me and they can give a jab to the newborn of James gets it. Thank you again though!

With James once my contractions started they never stopped just took a while to get to established labour? But I did have a show 2 hours before they started. 

OT but I just watched tangled, omg it's really emotional!

Bids good to see you, glad your in good spirits and dont have to wait to long! I'm losing the will now lol.


----------



## sequeena

I'm devastated, the entire left wall is like it. It's taken me forever to do this and we will have to take it all off :cry: I can't believe it!!

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229021_2114878796725_1388356992_2485346_3477842_n.jpg


----------



## molly85

are you sure its not just paint on new plaster? it does peel off and frustrates the hell out of you tils you get a few layers up


----------



## madcatwoman

i hated our last house....covered in bloomin woodchip, no matter how i decorated it still looked crap!!.


----------



## molly85

woodchip only looks good burning on a bonfire. we have it on our stairs so i refussed to let matt strip it. one day we will save and have a decoratore do it. i dnt mind if they break their neck then


----------



## sequeena

Yeah Sean thinks it's plaster now. The rest of the room is fine so I don't know why this bit is peeling off :cry:


----------



## molly85

it will be new. no panic. your quickest and easiest way is to take a fine sand paper to it. or you could get primer


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Molly xx 

Sean has just rung his dad and he thinks it's damp that is causing it to come off and it's the actual paint that's come off not plaster. 

I guess the only way we'll know is to get the landlord out. I can't do this now, it's so unfair :cry:


----------



## molly85

if its dried paint its prob just the plaster is it lovely and smooth where it has flaked? I have had this happen in a few houses one ofwhich was a mid terrace in a terrace of 100 no damp there.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> if its dried paint its prob just the plaster is it lovely and smooth where it has flaked? I have had this happen in a few houses one ofwhich was a mid terrace in a terrace of 100 no damp there.

Yeah Sean says it's smoothed xx he personally thinks whoever the landlord got to decorate painted over wet plaster.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your decorating woes. If it's any consolation our bedroom has that thick blue paint stuff used decades ago over most walls and it's in a million flakey layers so every wall is like the grand canyon from above. We just put on thick lining paper which helps a bit but really it needs treating and skimming. Our 1850s house has some seriously old stuff falling apart!

I'm going to consciously try to not worry about this prolapse thing because whatever it is it'll probably sort itself out over the next few months and either way I am clearly expecting too much out of my body. Madcat remember I had ventouse delivery for my first baby which I know damaged me and you have had forceps delivery, then this time I have had a man's whole arm up me groping round my internal organs so we have neither of us had the normal passage of things in any birth. I think overall I am recovering faster than I did after Byron, the difference being that I braved looking a few times this time so am more aware of changes whereas I never ever looked after Byron so who knows how it was? I'm thinking of trying benpanthen on my bum cheeks. Got a couple of free samples. Depends if it has much zinc oxide in as I'm mildly allergic to that (hence not trying sudacrem). I found there was too much in anusol when I had piles so it just irritated me more.


----------



## molly85

oh peanutI have an equally bizare mild allergy its to aloe vera. It hasn't stopped me using it on abby though as i am sure my mum never exposed me to it i just won't be asking her to lick it


----------



## tas1

Well I've had a stressful day with money worries,not liking the pre schools I've been to see for Caden to start in September then more money worries! 

But then I came in from my run and I started talking to Caleb and he started smiling and laughing at me so it made everything go away! I love my kids I love that they can make you forget everything bad and make you smile 

Xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around today at 1pm I had to go to hospital for reduced fetal movement (yet again!)

Basically my consultant put in my notes that if I come in again I had to have a growth scan which I had and he looks perfect!

He weighs approximatley 5lbs 6oz at the moment.

So this week they are going to monitor me daily for 30 mins on a CTG and have a scan at the end of the week to make sure everything is ok and then we are going to be speaking with the consultant about getting him out.

In my opinion I want him out at 37 weeks purely because I know there is less and less room in there and his movements will reduce anyway so I am concerned that I won't know when to worry if he does have an episode.

Also I don't think I have the mental capasity to deal with the reduced movement. It scares the crap out of me. So hopefully we can discuss getting him out at term.

Hope everyone is well

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Glad everything is ok sofie and they are gonna be taking of you! Hopefully you'll get a date to get baby out soon! Take it easy and drink plenty of coke lol x


----------



## molly85

abby loved apples must have been the sugar content.

eeek feeling dizzy today but matt told me off for not drinking enough


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sofie, it doesn't matter how little space is in there, movement does not reduce, lol. The patterns do change though. Mine is dragging his limbs across my tummy and still gets hiccups. It's so important for your LO to stay in as long as possible :flower: It'll be ok! :hugs:

Back for a scan today. Will update later with the date!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
im trying for a quieter day today, i was knackered yesterday, trying...being the word though.

i did one feed at 3.30 and virtually slept thru the 5.30 one as i have a blocked ear(driving me mad) and my good ear was on the pillow so DH ended up getting up to do that feed! lol, i also have an ulcer on my toungue, thats aside from my arse lol....anything else? nope dont think so:dohh:

Peanut,never thought of trying sudacrem, will give it a go if this cream i have doesnt work. Anyway, ive decided, after all this, 'IM NEVER EVER GOING TO HAVE SEX AGAIN!', ive learnt my lesson!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Boy do I struggle to keep up these days :dohh:

madcat, vbaby and peanut I have `bum` issues too :wacko: a combo of all described however my VJ seems to have healed fine :) I plucked up the courage at long last to get out the mirror whilst grooming yesterday :blush:

pink I hope these back pains kick into something :kiss: and both my labour started with the mild contractions however with Charlie they radiated into my back too where as with Oliver totally all frontal :dohh:

Nice to see you Bids :hugs: sending lots of good labour vibes your way!

sequeena sorry about the decor prob .... I commented in your journal :hugs:

Loopy well done on the BF 

Molly am thinking of joining a mother and tots group too but worry Charlie will be the youngest too :dohh:

Gilz so sorry your still have issues with Noah ..... It totally feels like one step forward two steps back doesnt it :hugs:

Tas hope you can work out the money issues and find a school for your LO

Great news on the housing Ozzie and LOL at what that person posted on FB however I do wish I had had the guts to send something like that around :rofl:

As for us back to GPs last night with Charlie :( and as Mummy intuition told me Charlie does not have reflux :nope: I was always dubious cause he never projectile vomits (well hardly ever!) and only possets a little and whilst hes settled on C&G formula now he started doing the fussy feeding thing again where he takes an oz wants more but darent drink it then screams out in frustration because hes starving :cry: The shrill crying is truly heartbreaking and we were going to hold off until Tuesday and his consultant appointment but DH was worried how I would cope if he kept up this up all day every day :( Well we saw the senior Dr (its his practice!) and he agrees with me that Charlie has a `wind` issue :thumbup: he listened to his tummy and let me listen too and we could hear pop,pop,pop,pop,pop :wacko: so basically I have a greedy/hungry baby who guzzles is milk taking in lots of air which then give him a gripe/windy tummy :dohh: so now we have settled him on a milk which doesnt seem to cause as much `wind` as the other formulas and is less rich for his tummy we now need to achieve getting up the wind and getting the right teat/bottle :thumbup: for which we have already spent a damn fortune on achieving and so we have decided to stay on Avent size 2 for now as these seem to be the best ones for him and we are also giving him infacol each feed :thumbup: I am just so pissed off that I have been giving my baby quite a strong reflux drug when he never needed it :hissy: and worst still I felt he didnt but ignored my inner feelings :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

afternoon madly...
its harder keeping up with the posts now isnt it, and i only have one child to look after!!!, (who has just been fed, changed and put down for a sleep...i on the other hand can no longer sleep durring the day)

Is charlie doing better now then, we use no2 teats on our bottles aswell.

Ah i see youre in our 'strange bum club', our poor arses!:cry:

is anyone elses baby starting to get tiny weeny little red spots on their faces, slightly rasied?:shrug:

sun is out, windy though, think i'll pop into the garden and see how my sunflowers are doing, i planted them before hospital and never got to see them since!


----------



## vbaby3

my lovely kiddies!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









026.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









020.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vbaby3

And a few more!!
 



Attached Files:







031-1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









033-1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









034.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vbaby3

AW madly,sorry you're still trying to work out what the problem is,its so frustrating not to mention expensive.Hope he'll settle soon for you.
We've actually got teagan back on her original formula aptamil 1,with nothing added,no gaviscon or anything.It was a case of deciding which was causing her most discomfort,the reflux or the constipation and wind problems,and we decided the reflux actually causes her less stress than everything that came with the reflux remedies!
She's not vomiting all the time anymore,just sometimes,but she does have silent reflux.
We're just bideing our time and hoping she comes out of it sooner rather than later.

This weather is starting to really piss me off!Its like gale force winds here,I thought I'd be able to walk to and from the school but couldn't brave pushing a double buggy up the big hill in this weather!So instead I'm driving and having to put 3 kids in and out of their carseats a few times a day,carry teagan from the car whilst trying to prevent poor oran from blowing away too.I didn't even buy teagan a 0-3coat,I thought cardigans would be enough,seen as its may like!The weather here is so bad she could actually be doing with a scarf and hat!


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

I haven't updated myself much there are too many posts lol so sorry if I have missed any news! Hope your all ok and babies are doing great!

Madly dont beat yourself up too much at least it's sorted now! Fingers crossed for you!

Madcat never say ever! Sex is fun lol you just gotta protect yourself lol I really need the coil fast so we can get back to normal lol we just started getting our sex life exciting again then I got pregnant so have to wait another 2-3 yrs til it gets exciting again without waking babies up lol! Plus babies are worth it

I had a really good night last night caleb finished feeding burping bum changed at 12 and dint wake up til 7.30,he was in bed with me but if I can get sleep I don't care lol just hope it lasts! He has slept most of the day so I might wake him for a feed and keep him awake! I even got a lie in as my OH is off so he got up with caden then he made my garden look like a garden and not a jungle so I've hung washing out but it looks like it's gonna rain! 
Im thinking about doing a wedding planning course but it's so expensives well £600 which is alot for me but I know it will be worth it plus I will never have to get a job I can work from home! Just gotta get fundings!

Hope everyone is having a nice day x


----------



## tas1

Oh and vbaby teagan looks like she has grown loads so cute x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Drum roll please.........................Baby Alexander David Osborne will be born by c-section on the 17th of June 2011! I've been told he will be out before 10am on that day. :wacko:


----------



## tas1

Wow how exciting Ozzie that's not long best get your bag packed x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Yeah....I'll have to get on that :)


----------



## tas1

You will! how far will you be when do the c-section? what will happened if you go into labour naturally? xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I will be....39 weeks exactly when they do the c-section, I think. The consultant didn't seem too concerned about me going into labor early because it's the first baby. He's actually weighing approx just over 6lbs at this point so I think he'll be a big one! :)


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Ozzie how exciting! I read that post far too quickly and thought he had already arrived!

wow, not long now. Hopefully Pink will squeeze her LO in first tho:winkwink:

Well being trapped in the house driving me nuts. Cant go out due to scary gale force winds and torrential apocolyptic rain.

So instead I have moved all the under stairs camping stuff upstairs into our newly created storage under the eaves. Ended up sat in a cupboard on the floor pushing a 30kg tent into a corner with my feet. Not a good idea 14 days after a section. Now got some nasty sensations going on above my wound. Silly silly me.

On the section front at least my bum, lady bits have been spared. Have even been fitting in a bit of :sex::sex: yeehah!! Much more fun without the bump ...

Dylan still feeding like a demon, so am hopeful about tomorrows weigh in.

Had two parcels arrive in the post today, one from GIlz and one from my dad in California. Woohoo I love opening them!! Thanks again Gilz!:thumbup::happydance:

SK - keep Jake in there as long as possible! I wish Dyl had stuck it out a bit longer with him being so little. I totally understand your worries tho.


----------



## tas1

thats good news! He has beaten all the odds bless him bet your excited to have a cuddle! Im excited for you! Nothing wrong with big babies ive had two,only thing is they grow out of the clothes too fast and look grown up faster lol

xx


----------



## tas1

Loopy stop doing stuff its only been 2 weeks! my friend had a section and was very stubborn and carried on but she made herself worse got an infection as well so chill out no heavy lifting!

And i hear you no the fun with no bump lol xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats on the date Ozzie!

Naughty loopy. You should rest or like me you'll bleed forever and ever.

I got Indigo's 8 week appointment through yesterday and this time it actually includes a postnatal check for me. Anyone know what happens at it? The big question will be whether or not to mention my possible prolapse. Just so don't want to show anyone anything and the only result if it is would be a discussion of surgery and/or do more kegals which won't actually make any difference. In fact I was doing them so diligently it was giving me pains along my knicker line so I've given them up a bit. So what would be the point in mentioning it? Fingers crossed things have settled a bit down there over the next 4 weeks. Trying to not feel too completely depessed about it all...

Madcat Indigo is coming to the end of her spots. It's normal for them to break out. Just more processing of the maternal hormones and getting balanced.

Anyone else suffering with indigestion or is it just my dodgy system? Doing such big belches! :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

tas1 said:


> Loopy stop doing stuff its only been 2 weeks! my friend had a section and was very stubborn and carried on but she made herself worse got an infection as well so chill out no heavy lifting!
> 
> And i hear you no the fun with no bump lol xx

I know :blush: OH is gonna be pissed when he sees what I have done. But I will just point out if he let me drive then I can just pop to friends and be a lady that lunches rather than one who is going stir crazy in a house that looks like a building site!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Thanks all :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

My step mum just called.

My dad's company pleaded guilty and the health and safety executive have got 200k for cost's.

My step mum now has to put in a civil claim and she can get some money from them aswell.

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Loopy i would be like you,i always did everything when i was pregnant from painting to ripping a carpet up lol but its hard when you want stuff done and no-one is doing it or has time! But rest as much as possible and hopefully weather will be better so you can go out tomorrow!

Peanut i have my appointment through for me and Caleb on 14th june so i'll let you know what happens. Iwould mention it if i was you especially if your in pain.

xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's great news :flower:


----------



## tas1

Sofie glad the case went well!! 
Hows baby? moving ok? x


----------



## PeanutBean

Great news sofie!

Tas I'm not in pain (my pelvic muscles got sore from too much exercise but are fine now I've stopped!) and don't have any other symptoms like incontinence or anything. Just feel a bit irritated but nothing's hanging out or anything like that. I just don't think they can offer anything and sometimes ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks everyone!

I am so pleased!!

My step mum also made a statement to the press aswell and it will be on granada news and northwest tonight and in the local newpapers and in the Manchester Evening News.

She also mentioned Jake! :dohh: Well she said we are expecting a grandson int he next couple of weeks - You will only be able to hear this if they play the full statement.

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Great news sofie :hugs: really glad you all have got closeure on this xxx

I finally got my 28 week bloods done today :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Key 103

https://www.key103.co.uk/news/gearbox-firm-fined-over-crush-death/

BBC News

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-13544671

Rochdale Online

https://rochdaleonline.co.uk/news-f...s/56793/firm-fined-over-crush-death-of-worker


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie - so glad things have worked out well for you and your family:hugs:

Bf and typing with one hand - really need to practice this!

Peanut - maybe an advantage of saying something is that you may get a more definitive diagnosis? At the moment it doesnt sound clear what is going on, or at least there are two or three different possibilities. Either way they cant make you proceed with anything you dont want to do (ie surgery). If it isnt bothering you too much this is unlikely in the first instance and it would be more likely that they would adopt a watchful waiting approach.

and yes, if I dont reign things in, I will bleed forever! I keep thinking it has stopped and then it starts again.

OH came in last night and commented on how 'beautiful' I looked and how 'radiant'. I guess he can say the right things after all. ah, I had forgotten how much I love being a mummy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm in danger of getting depressed about this. I was depressed about my recovery after Byron (as well as the trauma). I'm trying to use that to rein in my emotions as I know things worked out fine after that.


----------



## gilz82

SK glad the case turned out how you wanted it to :thumbup:

Loopy really take it easy please, I did far too much the first couple of weeks post section and really paid for it pain wise the following couple of weeks :hugs:

Peanut if you think you could end up depressed dwelling on what might be going on with your lady garden area then please discuss it at your check up. There's always the chance that things aren't as bad as you think and the dr could reassure you. Even if there is something wrong then the dr will be able to help you deal with it. Is there a dr or nurse even at your practice that you feel comfortable with? :hugs:

I was supposed to be starting baby massage classes tomorrow with Noah but don't think we will go. The HV is coming at 11:30am so he'll be rewaly unsettled from that and then baby massage is at 2pm. Today he ate lunch and then went to sleep for over an hour, I picked him up to take him upstairs so I could go for a shower. It was the teeniest bit of movement, so seriously doubt I could massage him with out there being vomit involved, which in turn would result in screaming. 

Oh and congrats Ozzie on having a date for Alex's arrival :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, i know every checkup/surgery is different, but when my health visitor told me my 8 week checkup would be booked for me, she also happened to tell me not to worry as they dont go poking around our bits, unless you want them to if youre concerned. That was a relief to hear. So see how you feel by the time your appointment comes along as to whether thats something you request or not, but i totally get where you are coming from, because after the induction and hands being shoved up there, then the labour from hell, and all the tearing and tenderness we are left with, frankly its the very very last thing we want is anymore poking by the medical proffession.
I also need to get a smear done, its going to be a good few months before i get it though, i dont want that thing(forgot whats its called) stretching open my poor stitched/healing VJ open!:cry::cry::cry:

Well, last month Dh said he wasnt going to the pub for at least 6 weeks, today hes told me that if his mate is going then he'll be down the pub this friday. I asked if he'll be back for the night feeds, he said he "should be"(my sore arse!:dohh:)...even if he is he'll be zonked out anyway.
but you know, im not telling him what to do, all this crap with his mum has drained me, i cant be bothered with bringing up any new issues. I'll crack on and feed my little man myself when his dad has downed 6pints.

then...he said a strange thing...he asked me.." do you find the night feeds soul destroying?".
i told him i found them tiring, but not soul destroying, esp when you look into his little eyes and realise how dependant he is on us.

he told me he WOULD find them soul destroying.:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Soul destroying? That's a new one! DH has already told me that he's going to be here for support no matter what. I'm surprised yours is going out! :grr: Shame on him! You need him now. :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

so you think thats a weird thing to ask too then?.

yes, well, it would be nice if he used his own common sense re- the pub thing, but as i say, with the MIL crap going on, im not saying anything because i simply dont need anymore issues.


----------



## sequeena

WTF is your DH smoking?? How can feeding his SON be soul destroying?? so what if the feed is at 4am in the morning?


----------



## madcatwoman

thats what i thought, its tiring yes, but when i look into my LOs eyes when he's staring up at my from his bottle thats the last thing id think!.


----------



## gilz82

I agree it's weird :wacko: but it also sounds quite like a question a man would ask. Not all of them before I get shot down :blush: I just think dad's are more excited about the prospect of their children being proper little people. The baby stage is difficult for them I think.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah :haha: We were joking that DH is going to be sitting there and looking at the baby and then saying, "Is it going to do anything yet?" :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

i think they do find the baby thing boring and difficult, i thought i would too, but suprisingly im loving it!


----------



## molly85

hi girls

SK I finally read the bbc artical what a hideous thing for you guys and his poor work mates they should sew to for having to witness something like that. hugs hun hope you all get some peace now.

soz other ladies i'm a bit caught up in my own world abby was rewayed to day after a morning out with mummy and granny with some public nursing. well sh hasn't gained a gram since the weekend. they want me to top her up with expressed milk now that is soul destroying. my beautiful little girl isn't growing and they want me to force her to eat more than she wants.matts at work and i have daily plans so i dnt sit at home being dragged down now so basically can go no where. I can't get rid of the midwives they are back on saturday i just want them to go away and let us be I was sure she had grown. HV is comming tomorrow at 11. 

im in pieces over this i dnt wan't to put her down even though shes asleep i love her to bits but do not want to give her a bottle. stupid midwife has noifdea how important getting rid of baby weight is to me so telling me to stay home and eat more is painful.

I also need to look into if abby is getting my thyroid meds through my milk if she is she will be hyperthyroid and plain won't gain weight as its used asa slimmimng drug. someone said she was very alert earlier which i am used to by being hyper can make u very active to. I love BFing her but would stop if it made us both healthy 

sorry being up my own butt, i'm just so sad and matts at work and can't be online


----------



## sequeena

Molly hun rant away :hugs:

I hope this will cheer you up for 2 minutes xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/624035-another-nursery-thread-but-im-really-proud.html#post10792653


----------



## gilz82

Molly don't apologise hon. Cant they monitor Abby for a few days before suggesting the expressed feeds? My friend whose baby is a couple of weeks older than Noah is BF and her little girl went through a phase of no weight gain but feeding at boob often. It was agreed she'd be weighed everyday for a week and if still no gain they'd change things :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i was expecting to be discharged today being day 13. oh thank you gilz the cardies arrived so cute


----------



## tas1

Molly have they tested Abby for thyroid as caleb had to have a blood test 10-14 days after birth even though I was on no tablets he still had to be tested! 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat I have described night feeds some what similar to your DH. When I've been really sleep deprived, and it feels like I'm the only person I'm the world up. I kinda get what he means if I'm honest! 

Sk I agree with the others, you want him in there as long as possible. Also great about the case!

Ozzie wahoo on the date! I should beat that date, but who knows eh!

Peanut don't sit on it, if you feel like it's depressing you, you need to tell them. I agree it may not be as bad as you thought and if it is you can get advice. A problem shared is a problem halved and all that!

Loopy glad your enjoying being a mummy! Your post made me feel really excited.

Vbaby love the pics of the boys and Teagan, she does look like she's grown!

Molly :hugs: have you tried posting in the bf section? You might get some reassurance? 

Sorry if I missed anyone but I think I did well remembering all that :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I hope you beat that date Pink! :wacko: It's in 3 weeks! If anything, you would be getting induced if you went that long, I think.


----------



## pinkclaire

Or you might go into labour on your own at 37 weeks lol. I'm starting to lose faith that I will go into labour ever which is silly I know and I'm not even late yet lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wacko: Ooooo, don't jinx it! :haha: The consultant said if I do go into labor just to come in anyways and they'll cut me open :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Well he'll come when he's ready can't believe how far you've got now!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Me neither! Remember when I first found out and they were saying 28 weeks? I'm so proud of him! He's such a little fighter :cloud9:


----------



## pinkclaire

I know! In someways it feels like yesterday though don't you think? These weeks have flown by.


----------



## molly85

claire i would have left her to feed shes so happy munching away. she falls asleep on thge boob and won't always wake easily even with a bum change so is obviously very full. I refused to pump over night with all that sterilising and only every other feed during the day. but it feels unneeded though matts all excited he gets to feed her. I was told off by midwife for topping her up before now its what she wants i just can't win.


----------



## pinkclaire

Is she doing plenty of wet and dirty nappies? It sounds like your doing a fab job Hun, she's your child you know what's best. Plus she's obviously just dinky and likes it that way lol.


----------



## molly85

soz she has been checked for hypo thyroid not hyper though. the tests take ages to come back.

oh she is making a weird little noise like a baby dinosaur


----------



## molly85

yes she is perfectly healthy. so seems hellish doing the pumping i will pruduce less milk if i am miserable. I must be positive for her


----------



## tas1

Get it requested molly not sure why they dint test her for the same one you have x


----------



## tas1

Oh caleb is being a naughty feeder today,he wakes up for his feed and seems really hungry but will only have 2 ounce then fall asleep so I put him down and he wakes up after an hr for abit more but he doesn't finish it and I have to bin it as you can only keep formula for 2 hrs then it's his feed again after 3 hrs so I start the process again!
What do I do? I wanna sleep tonight x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

https://www.itv.com/granada/factory-crush-fine42065/

I'm on the right in the picture at the end. From 2007.

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Molly. Thyroid function is checked in the heel prick test (assuming you had that) but how that could be affected by your meds or whether there's a way of checking for them I don't know. You'd be best discussing that with the mws (assuming you don't just want to discharge the two of you!) as the hv will be unlikely to know anything of that sort. The meds could complicate the issue. :(

Thanks ladies for your words about my predicament. At my surgery there are two male doctors one of which is just so bad it's unreal. Given that I can't be sure it is a prolapse I'm certain no surgery would be required therefore there'd be nothing to be gained from talking to them. I guess either it'll resolve itself or I'll start with suitable postures and exercises to improve core support. From what I've read I'd only consider surgery an option if everything was literally falling out. I'm probably overreacting on all this. I think part of it is a sensation of disappointment that having achieved my natural birth I'm little better recovered than I was after Byron's very unnatural birth. I suppose the benefit is got Indigo rather than me and I can really see the difference between her and Byron.

This all makes me feel so old and fallible. It seems unfair that men get to age slowly and we have this midlife trauma that changes us forever (and then the menopause!). I hate not understanding my body anymore. But then we live longer [with our broken bodies] so maybe it's swings and roundabouts!

Another not great night. Hope this is all about the cold and not the future if nighttime!


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanut :hugs:

Super crap night here. Ended up at the hospital with Noah. He screamed so much after his feed he turned slightly blue. NHS 24 told me to take him straight in, ended up in the paeds unit again until 3am this morning. Short version is that his reflux is getting worse for some reason. He's now a prescription milk specifically for babies with reflux and they've upped his dosage of ranitidine. So exhausted today and if course he's decided he wants to fight sleep rather than embrace it!! 

Molly glad you liked the cardis hope Abby gets some use of some of them :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all..

Gilz, i sent you a message Re- Noah, so sorry to hear about your horrific night, you must have been worried sick to death:hugs:

Peanut, the friend of mine who had the prolapsed cervix didnt need surgery, and it was so low down she actually felt it as she wiped after going to the loo!, the doctors told her it wouldnt cause any problems but she could have surgery if she decided to. I dont know how that all works with it being so low, but she went on to concieve again and is now expecting no2. she said she may have surgery one day. Your problem i reckon may just be something and nothing long term, leave it be for now and see how you go.

i was in town at 9am, needed drops for my blocked ear, i got that rain cover for the carryseat/pram in the end, yet again its pissing down here (3 weeks we have had rain for now-every day), im soooooo fed up with the weather, i really am, if i could emigrate i would:growlmad:. i spent the last trimester like a football unable to escape from the house, and now i can the weather is crap!.

is anyone finding the weeks are flying by???:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel like everything is slowing down :haha: Maybe it will speed up after Alex comes. :hugs: to all the mommies and sore pregnant ladies.


----------



## madcatwoman

hell yeh ozzie, when pregnant each day was a month!!!!!!:growlmad:

now ive had Bailey each day feels like a minute!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Yes madcat,can't believe teagan is almost a month pold already,it really doesn't seem like that long ago she was born.
I'm also completely pissed off with the weather,Plus all teagans beautiful new clothes are summer stuff,hope we get this heat wave they're talking about!

Gilz,so sorry you ended up in hospital hun,is you oh home these days or are you dealing with this all alone?I actually surprised they never put him on that milk before,a friends baby was on it,it costs an absolute fortune here!but it worked brilliantly for her lo so hope it does for noah too.x

Peanut,try not to worry too much hun,chances are its not a prolapse.If I look with a mirror I can see the wall of my vj from the outside iykwim?It was the same after my last birth too when I actually was sure it was a prolapse.I was getting a smear so asked then,but all was fine.I think it takes a long time for things to settle,and my vj entrance looks positively gaping right now!!SORRY TMI!!!!but I think thats why I can see my insides!
Hoping things shrink back soon,as it is when I do resume my sex life I'm sure dh will feel nothing!he could be humping thin air and feel as much friction with the size of things down there now lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,big hugs hun,hope you're ok.Go with your gut instincts,I've often disregarded instruction/advice from health professionals coz I'm the mummy!
Maybe continue as you are for a few more days and see if she puts weight on then?

Pink,I'm getting excited for you now!!!!

Well I registered teagan today,so she's an official little person now!!

Shay and oran are both dosed with green snots,coughs etc!Oran keeps sneezing in teagans face so she could be well on her way to her 1st cold.
Just thinking that could be a early symptom of chick pox!


----------



## molly85

the heel prick tests shes had covers my thyroid problem i was just comcerned my meds hadgivem her the reverse issue my bloods get done in 4 weeks to see what my meds need adjusting to in the mean time i could be flipping to over active rather than under active thyroid. iam under consultant care for this til 6 week bloods. 

HV should be a trained nurse so should have a clue. lol abby has upped her feeding again to every 2 - 2.5 hours i cannot pump that often so will discuss with hv when she gts here iam taking bets on how late she will be.

She arrived half an hour early mid post gah.

Well abby is 30grams up on yesterday bit weird that.

Here is abby modeling one of her cardies from aunty Gilz, they still look huge on her but she loves them all the same.

Oh health visitor cannot recognise a simple heat rash typical
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, theres no getting away from it, childbirth certainly buggers up our bits doesnt it:blush:. im not looking forward to the 1st time we:sex:, not that i know when that will be however, but i get the feeling it may not be the nicest experience!.

As for the weather, what happened to all us april/may girls who had dreams of their LO's arriving for the summer and us all out with our prams, typical, this is the fist summer in ages where May has been appalling!.


----------



## molly85

iv been out but i am odd. 
the HV cringed at teh fact abby wasn't wrapped in a blanket. just as she is in teh above picture and was fast asleep. she has been very hot over night so i thought best not to wrap her up to much she would soon fuss if she was cold
hay we had rain i like it as i was staying in.


----------



## vbaby3

Thats a gorge pic molly,she's so teeny and perfect.
Never mind the hv!She had a cardi and all on for gods sake!
Plus a lo is better off being a little bit cold than too hot.

Madcat,I remember out 1st time dtd after the boys.It was actually not painful at all,and so much more pleasant than I expected!
On the destroyed lady bits,I also managed to rip upwards to my pee hole with shay,and they certaintly aren't able to neatly sew inner labia,so it looks a bit like there's bits hanging off.3 babies had definately taken its toll!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There are quite a few threads in third trimester about HVs at the moment. I guess some girls are getting unexpected visits and lots of intrusive questions. You all know my feelings :haha:


----------



## gilz82

Molly how cute is Abby. Glad the cardi suits albeit with some extra room for growing into :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks again ladies. Vbaby you don't know how reassuring that is to hear!

So sorry about Noah Gilz. :(

And yes Madcat my weeks are flying!

Going for the boy now but baby willing I'll try update properly in a bit.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Treated myself to a chinese :) They weighed me yesterday and said I was fine :) So I'm gonna be cheeky :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Baby Bailey has had his first upset afternoon:cry:, he had a nap for an hour and cried for the rest of the time, it wasnt hunger, nappy, it wasnt cuddles, too hot or cold, i had to let him cry himself to sleep on round one in the end, then he woke and started again, DH has him at the moment, poor little sod(bailey that is, not DH)


----------



## PeanutBean

It's those greedy baby tummies causing the problem!

Well Byron was in nursery today and after a quick dogwalk Indigo and I went to the birth choices meeting. There were a couple of pregnant mums and a couple of others with newborns. We shared our birth stories. It was a nice meeting and Indigo slept the whole time.

Nothing achieved this afternoon. Just lunch and hanging out washing. She screamed the moment I tried to sleep until the moment I left for nursery :dohh:

Today I started looking for a distance learning MSc in something marine related. Going to borrow the money to pay for it as I think it's the only way back into marine science. First day of the rest of my life and all that!


----------



## madcatwoman

i think youre right about the greedy baby tummys peanut, he's litterally cried on more than off all late afternoon and right into this evening, hes currently zonked out now on DHs lap having a tummy massage (...oh, he's off again..:dohh:), tried infacol, not alot more we can do now. Its not like Bailey at all but the colic had to get him at sometime i suppose!.
Im off for a shower!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel like my little guy is running out of room, lol!


----------



## molly85

ozzie can honestly say i don't know that feeling.

oh the HV did ask questions but you could decline answering them. I probably happily answered as I have assessed people before and I know what its like from the other side of teh couch so to speak.

poor bailey abby has had 1 afternoon like that i was all for letting her get on with it. molly is an excellent guide to if something wrong or not. if shgee needs instant attention molly is at her side if shes just winging say from a nappy change she gets ignored by mols.

Well after the HV being all weird over her milk spots and heat rash thing they all looked worse so i called teh doctors and they saw her. we agreed she was being over cautious. I also spoke to MW and she is happy for us to just get on with looking after abby ( heaven forbid I should decide how to raise my own daughter) and we are feediong her to formula bottles a day til she is regularly gaining weight all after bfing. she guzzled 2 oz worth after feeding every 1.5 - 2 hours earlier and stillwanted more 1.5 hours later so no probs there

hugs girls 

oh brilliant theres a puppy on monach of the glen and molly is watching


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know that's my thought, Molly. As if we are incapable of making decisions about our own children! God forbid! :wacko:


----------



## molly85

i have spoken other professionals now and would seem MW is just over zealous about her babies being handed over well fattened. i think i may have had the same issue as a baby and my mum gave up bfing me. all because they had to fatten me up and look what happened i didn't stop eatting


----------



## PeanutBean

Remember Molly your milk will respond to feeding so if she keeps at the nipple you will produce more so formula will be obsolete. I found it was only a day or two for my boob to respond. If she gets that extra mill from the bottle then your boobs won't ever rise to this particular challenge so to speak. Glad you got things sorted with the mw. It's normal to get a bunch of spots, Indigo has them across her cheeks and between her eyebrows and they're clearing now. It's all the hormone changes messing up the skin.


----------



## molly85

yup i knew that pb the hv obviously didnt. shes drinking every hour now hope this doesnt go on through the night. once we are discharged and she has got to birth weight it should be ok to drop it but mattd very keen to feed her so she is only getting a tiny bottle twice a day so it doesny have to much effect. im sure you can imagine the effect pumping the extra would have on me as i am on my own at the mo


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thank you Gilz, vbaby and Tas for your supportive comments :kiss: 

vbaby Teagan is so cute she has such big eyes beautiful eyes :) I hope she turns a corner real soon its so crap :hugs:

Gilz hows you and Noah? Sorry to hear about your hospital trip :hugs:

:wohoo: great news on the date of Alex`s arrival Ozzies ..... I certainly know about having big babies :winkwink:

Great news on the court case SK :hugs:

Loopy please try to rest :kiss:

Peanut my postnatal check is on the 14th June like Tas and my postnatal check with Oliver was messed up so I never got a proper one so am a tad in the dark too :dohh: please do mention how you feel though its not worth sitting on and is def better in the open :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad your sorted the feeding Molly ..... stick with it :kiss:

Sorry if I forgot anything am trying to read whilst updating and commenting with Charlie wringgling in my arms which is proving very difficult :rofl:

Been so busy the days seem to merge into one another :dohh: We are still battling Charlies feeding issues and are now trying a different type of bottle by MAM its has a special valve and teat and so far so good :) we have also stopped the infacol because I gave it to Charlie every second feed and every second feed he threw back his milk :dohh: our issue is getting him to slow down how fast he drinks but how do you tell a baby not to be so greedy :rofl: hes still only taking 2-3oz every 3-4hrs :wacko: and today he was weighed and is still at his birth weight of 10lb 4oz so in 3 1/2 wks no weight gain :( I was initially a tad upset over this but am trying to remain positive my boy doesnt look ill/poorly and is alert and we are getting wet/dirty nappies so all is good other than on the scales :thumbup: he will be weighed again next Thursday so fxed this change in bottle/teat (AGAIN!) continues to prove good and he gains something...anything :winkwink: oh and he has his first cold and cough :( his cough is so cute :lol: and heres some pictures .....

1st picture after his 1st shower :)
2nd picture pouting just like daddy :rofl: he looks so much like david in this picture :dohh:
3rd picture first outing in the main pram part of his buggy :) I notice people stare when I am out and about with our pram and have realised that they have pram envy :rofl: my britax gets some great admiring looks :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







charlie.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









charlie 2.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









charlie 3.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

lol madly pram envy i think i got that when i took abby out in ours as its capable of one handed steering but she was free to roam so to speek as it was a lovely warmday i hadnt completely covered her up. the sunshine is good for her though may have been the cause of no weight gain eeekkkk no winning there .

we are now in bed so better try and sleep fingers crossed she does a couple of hours at a a time or i may not be very humkan tomorrow


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Molly hon I also think its the area I live in :dohh: the britax is quite an expensive looking buggy well it is expensive only we got a bargain deal :winkwink: and to push a pram like mine in our area probably looks well out of place :rofl: no offence but walking around my area with kids I kinda get tarred with the same brush as all the undesirables so people really do stare at my buggy :lol: its quite funny tbh!

fxed she settles :kiss: Charlie is in his fav position laid alongside my thigh on the sofa :rofl:


----------



## tas1

Hugs to everyone having a hard time! Tried updating myself but I'm now feeding caleb with the bottle on my cheek lol

Well I got caught in the rain today,went to get caleb weighed so I walked again since it's not far and exercise is good for weight lose lol, then when it started pissing it down I put caden on the pram and his umbrella over him and caleb (my rain cover has a hole in it when the hood is up I'll post a picture) then I stopped to put a plastic raincover on (stole it from an old pushchair) and to my shock my pram tipped,I had my heavy changing bag on the handles so with caden on it as well dint help,my bad mother moment in public! 
Anyway I got caleb weighed he is now 12lbs 4oz he's only 6 weeks old! I got told to only put caleb on hungrier babies on a night time as if I keep feeding him through the day he will want weaning early! 

He slept for 7 hrs again last night,to be honest I feel more tired getting more sleep lol!

Also first time of dtd is just uncomfortable,everyone is different so do it when your ready! Think my first time afterwards was last week and it's getting better and better lol just don't want to get caught out so need to get coil sorted lol! 

Tomorrow entails pre school hunting again and doing my sisters hair! I so hope I get caden in a pre school he is so ready!! Hes been practising his name I'll post a pic I'm so proud of him 

Hope you all sleep well xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Ahhhh I am in pain with piles!! I have 2 external ones.

One is the size of a grape and one the size of a blueberry.....

what should I do??


----------



## Ozzieshunni

SK, I think the best course of action would be to see your GP and get some cream :hugs:

I'm so sore I can barely sleep :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Sofie get some cream, I found boots own was the best after trying a bunch of things including prescription. Keep trying to push them in (I found it easiest in the bath) especially after a bm. I thought it was futile with the biggest one that wouldn't go in but after a couple of days trying it did start to go in partially and then began to shrink and be less painful.

Indigo slept well last night. DH settled her sink could sleep at the start, then she fed at 3.50am and went straight back to sleep til 8am. DH starts an hour later today so we all got more sleep (except DH who got up early and was moving more boxes to the loft!). Whoever says babies don't develop their body clocks for weeks and weeks is clearly talking total crap. I'll never say it again! Indigo wakes the same time every night within about 10mins and has done for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## pinkclaire

I agree with PBs advice, the boots cream worked best for me as well!

I'm so done now, I know things arnt going to be any easier once I've had her, but I'm struggling so much with James at the moment. I just don't have the energy he needs me to have and is playing me up so badly :-(


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh girls, what were your fundal measurements at term? I want to know if I'm massive or not lol.

Also how much weight did you all put on? I've put on exactly two stone and I'm devestated :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Pink :hug: the end is near :kiss:

As for fundal height I was measuring 42wks from about 37wks onwards :dohh: didnt really change from that point onwards but no wonder I was so big and Charlie wasnt even laid back to back like Oliver :rofl: big 10lb babies :winkwink: and weight am guessing about a stone ish cause I was never weighed again after 38wks when I had gained 12lb :thumbup: I havent weighed myself since birth but I guess I really owt to but I dont like to get hung up on the scales iykwim and prefer to go on how comfy my clothes are :) my pre preg jeans are now too big so am a size smaller than before pregnancy :wacko: I certainly didnt think that would ever happen with Oliver I lived in mat pants until he was about 3-4mths old :rofl: hon please dont get hung up on your weight gain cause once you have her it might not be all that bad and my boys have a 5.5yr age gap and I have been totally impressed how quick everything has returned to normalish for me this time in comparision especially my tummy :happydance:


----------



## molly85

pink 2 stone here with little madam i weigh in kgs usually so knw i was 6kg less when i left hospital and have lost another 3 i think so roughly 3 more to pre pregnanc i think.

we'v been up since 9 as abby fed at 5.30 and was asleep again just after 6. i changed her just after 5.30 this morning then when she got board of feeding so before 9.30 to find a t spoon of puss all over her from her belly button and the nappy where it had flapped up. we are seeing the doc at 11.30, she was seen by a doc and hv yesterday niether had any issue, she was wearing jarmy bottoms for those 3 hours as she kept escaping her sleep suit in the night. shes now been virtually attached to me since 9am. so no bottle needed


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies, she said I was in the healthy range for my BMI but I just freaked out. I wish I'd not been weighed :-( I hope I lose it quickly as I have this wedding I'm BM at in august and I don't want to still have baby weight then! 

My measurement is 36.5 which she said is above average?! I'm sure I was about the same with James though and he was 7lb 1oz. So below average. Maybe I just have big bumps lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm ignoring my weight. They had to take it on Wednesday and it says I'm 275lbs :wacko: DH and everyone else that I've told saying that's crazy and there's no way it's right (I'm thinking it isn't because the MW had to ask me and I said I think it's such and such, but I'm not sure).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies remember we all gain/gained weight for a reason :) as long as our babes are healthy that is all that matters right :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Exactly! Slightly TMI :blush: I asked DH if my thighs looked bigger and he said I don't know, I only know what it feels like to be in between them :blush: Naughty DH! :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!!
poor Bailey was so colicy last evening, but slept well with just 2 feeds again durring the night. 

Glad you had a good night peanut.

Madly, love your update on the Britax, lol:haha: im very proud of my britax too, so easy to steer as well isnt it!.

fundal measurments, well, apart from the early days when i measured 2 weeks behind, in the last tri they wrote down i was spot on for the number of weeks.

i cant remember what else ive read now, sorry if ive missed anyone out!. 

been a busy morning, 2 feeds, nappy, a change of clothes for bailey, then another change of clothes for both of us (tesco delivered us a broken carton of choc moose, smeared over me and then over Bailey), then my dad came so i got him to keep and eye on Bailey while i put all the shopping away and did the bottles ....(i cant believe how taken my dad is with him btw...the man who said he wouldnt do the whole grandparenting thing). And now its lunch time, then i have to meet the estate agent at the other house while she checks the inventory now the tenants have left........no rest for the wicked!!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Pink I gained 3stone:blush:
A lot of it was easter eggs lol!!
I'd lost 12lbs after the birth and by a wk later I had another 11lbs off of fluid.
Please don't get hung up on weight,2stone is perfect weight gain,more than a stone of it will be off a couple wks after birth,and whatevers left believe me will be worked off quickly running around after 2,and never finding time to eat lol!!x

Madly,charlie is gorgeous!hope the new bottles work for him.x

Tas 7hrs uninterrupted sounds like heaven to me:wacko:
Teagan is only up once in the night,usually at about 2/3 am,but god do I feel like crying when I hear her stir.Then no matter what i'm up at 5/6am for the day,if its not teagan has me up its 1 of the boys.I so hate sleep deprivation,I feel like a zombie half the time.
I would gladly do someones pregnancy for them if they would do my nightfeeds lol!!


----------



## vbaby3

Also pink,were you sick in early pregnancy?
A lot of ladies who've gained little weight were sick early on and lost weight.I wasn't sick at all,so thats my 3 stone excuse lol!

Madcat,so glad you dad is enjoying bailey!

We were out this morning shopping,I started to master the 3 kiddies in and out of the car,locating correct trolley etc,its not as stressful as I thought it would be!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I totally agree vbaby I thought I was busy before Charlie was born goodness me I never stop now and am lucky to have time for me to eat which is usually whilst juggling Charlie in my arms :rofl: how do they seem to know your about to eat :shrug: I think `ah hes asleep I will grab a bite` and then no sooner do I sit down he starts crying :dohh: and well the school run its 40mins walk there and 40mins back roughly which am only doing twice a day at the minute lord knows how I will manage four trips a day soon :wacko: I think I am only managing so well because I am making every effort to be organised :lol:

madcat I am so glad your dad came round they usually do :winkwink: oh and did I mention my sister is part of the britax brigade she bought the britax dual ( same one as Peanuts :) )for when her boys arrives in July :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh vbaby, ive been very suprised by my dad of all people, i mean he's not in my face with it, unlike MIL, he gives me space but he is taken with him.

oh & bailey always wakes about 2-3 ish am and then again at 4 or 5 ish!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Also pink,were you sick in early pregnancy?
> A lot of ladies who've gained little weight were sick early on and lost weight.I wasn't sick at all,so thats my 3 stone excuse lol!
> 
> Madcat,so glad you dad is enjoying bailey!
> 
> We were out this morning shopping,I started to master the 3 kiddies in and out of the car,locating correct trolley etc,its not as stressful as I thought it would be!

Brave you shopping with all three LOs :kiss: Am just mastering the art of returning on the school run with both boys :lol: Oliver seems to think because am pushing Charlie in the pram he can play up :dohh: not sure I want to master the upermarket on my own with them both just yet :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> yeh vbaby, ive been very suprised by my dad of all people, i mean he's not in my face with it, unlike MIL, he gives me space but he is taken with him.
> 
> oh & bailey always wakes about 2-3 ish am and then again at 4 or 5 ish!

Similar routine as Charlie hon :dohh: he was 1.30 and 4am this morning though but he has a cold and is feeding slightly less but more often.... we normally put him down at 10.30-11pm aond he wakes between 3-4am then again about 5-6am when he refuses to go back to sleep :lol: We have a little routine now because I do the night feeds (DH reckons he doesnt hear him!) DH gets up an hour earlier on a morning (was 7am now 6am) and he takes Charlie with him and wakes me up at 8am when he showers for work :thumbup: I get roughly two hrs on my own and DH isnt sleep deprived during the night having work he just looses an hour on a morning :) seems to be working well :thumbup:

Oh and I meant to comment on your `DH & Pub` battle .... my DH is on a night out with work this eve .... a colleague of his is leaving and so its drinks out after work .... I left it down to him to decide wether he was going or not and well he is so I guess even though its friday and the weekend I will STILL be doing the night feeds tonight *sigh*


----------



## vbaby3

When shopping my boys are generally good and bribable madly!they've grown out of tantrums and will generally behave when they know they'll get some chocolate once i've finished.I actually like going around with the 3 of them,feel like such a proud mammy!
teagan has only screamed the shops down once,if i make sure to leave straight after a feed she'll either sleep,or sit in the trolley looking around.
And yes organisation is the key!lucky i'm quite ocd'ish so usually annoyingly organised!

Oh madcat i dream of the day teagan will just sleep until 5,i'd gladly get up at 5 for the day if i didn't have to do a nightfeed!the boys were sleeping thru from 8/9wks i think,so i keep telling myself i'm hopefully half way there!hopefully bailey does the same.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

They sounds so well behaved vbaby :) not that Oliver isnt but we are getting a bit of `naughtiness` I think generally over Charlie arriving but am sure we will get over it :thumbup: like right now Olivers at home cause its a school closure day and Charlie is asleep in his pram well Oliver though it would be a great idea to go rock it quite roughly to try and wake him up :dohh: boys will be boys the little monkey!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi all! I was wondering with my date drawing nearer, would I be able to have a text buddy? I'd like one person to message who can update here and on my journal when my LO comes. :flower: xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks for the advice ladies!

Pink I know I'm not full term yet but thought I would add my 2 pence!!

Pre-Pregnancy I weighed 8st 8lbs and I now weigh 9st 7lbs

Fundal height was measuring 2 weeks behind at my last appointment at 34 weeks

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You can text me Ozzie hon if you like :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MADLYSBOYS said:


> You can text me Ozzie hon if you like :shrug:

Ok, sounds good :) I'll PM you xx


----------



## vbaby3

They're usually good when I take them out,or in someone elses house but they're bold at home!Street angels house devils is the saying that sums them up!
Constantly wrestling and fighting,I actually get sick of listening to myself giving out to them some days!
Oran was kicking the moses basket yesterday with teagan in it,and he wants her to sit beside him and look at him all the time if she's awake.I can't take my eyes off her for a second,he does very rough head rubbing and shakes her hand by nearly yanking it off,so teagan usually gets put in her seat and dragged by me from room to room so I can see her at all times!
Shay is nice and gentle with her,and completely dotes on her,he's such a softie,but he is getting cheekier by the day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Oliver is exactly like Oran :dohh: I have to have eyes in the back of my head too and he does the hard head rubbing thing :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

:cloud9:meant to say i had my 1st kind of smiles from teagan,not full beaming 1's yet,but gorgeous wee 1's that are definateyl not wind!!!!
Can't wait til they turn into big ones,and can't wait til she starts baby talking back at me:cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So cute hon :cloud9: we have had the odd one too but everytime we attempt to snap it he stops :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I'm planning my birth announcements :) You can do personalized ones on Hallmark.co.uk for really cheap! I'm getting 20 cards for 20 pounds. Bargain!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

On the weight thing I weighed 8st 12lb pre baby, gained 2 stone, lost 1.5 stones within three weeks and I've put half a stone back on since Noah came home :blush: Things are so chaotic here I've been living on complete crap. Bought a couple of workout DVDs last week so hopefully will manage to get them done a couple of times a week to get this other stone off!!

Me and OH had a bust up last night. We went to bed and then Noah started screaming. Worked out he was hungry even though he had eaten just over 1.5 hours previously. I went downstairs to get a couple of ozs to give him a top up feed and came back to find OH holding the still screaming Noah saying " having you was meant to be fun, what part of the past 7 weeks has been fun, none!!"

Oh mummy rage ensued and I demanded he gave me my baby and we went and slept downstairs. Silly silly man!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: Silly things that men say! They just don't think!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello!

Pink my fundal height was never written in my notes and I have only been weighed at two booking in appointments in at least 4 years! I find in matters like thus ignorance is definitely bliss and I've seen your bump pics and you are a skinny Minnie so stop worrying!

Britax - madly tell your sis how much I love mine. :thumbup: If steers like a dream. I was struggling pulling the back up the kerbs (which is where the weight is with Byron in) til I realised it has big back wheels for a reason and now I use them against the kerb while lifting and it's hardly work at all. I'm gutted we're still waiting got the new Britax buggy - note Kiddisave are shit. Could've got it £10 cheaper in black from Argos. Wish I had now.

Byron was very well behaved at the breastfeeding group though it would sure be easier without him! Indigo gave me the most wonderful full smile at the group. My heart melted and I welled up! :dohh:

On a random note DH discovered a totally rotten apple under the bananas in my Granny's fruitbowl. The wood bowl all mouldy underneath and I was gutted to find he'd used a cleaner on it this morning so now it's fairly ruined. :( I thought he was leaving it for me. The lesson is never let your OH be responsible for precious things that are utilised for months on end. :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz. It is hard having a newborn for everyone and some people (my dad included) are never interested in babies (or teens in my dad's case). If your oh is like that then I guess he'll find the hard stuff even more taxing.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My poor swollen feet!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!! Why are all the icky pregnancy symptoms coming in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## gilz82

He just made me mad, it's not like Noah has a choice about being in pain with reflux or colic. He doesn't lie in his moses basket plottin how he can annoy his dad when he's at home :grr:


----------



## vbaby3

Awww yay Peanut for the big smile:cloud9:

Gilz,there's not many men have the patience we have with our babies.Its just more natural to us to tend to babies everyneed immediately and without question.
It really is amazing what sleep depravation can do, I think dh and I had our most fights ever in shays 1st wks of life,he was colicky beyond belief and there really was nothing enjoyable about looking after him as far as dh was concerned.It will all pass,i'm sure you oh is gonna be a fab dad.My dh will even tell you he has no interest til they're a few months old and start doing stuff!
He obviously loves Teagan to death but he really comes into his own when they get a bit older.He will happily spend hours outside kicking ball with the boys or taking them in his work van on wee jobs,they absolutely adore him.


----------



## molly85

bleeding heck gilz i thought he had just said something manish not something like that. i think i have muttered shut up from the kitchen at 3am to abby but ihave been with her 24/7 i'm allowed to be gripey.

abbys belly button has been looked at and shes been given cream for it. thankfully she is still allOWED BATHs


----------



## PeanutBean

No Gilz I'd be mad too though probably because you're the one doing all the work! But I agree with vbaby, I don't think it does come as naturally to most men. Molly I have more than muttered shut up from a different room!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, ive been getting those smiles too, brilliant when one creeps in isnt it?...funny, Baileys happen when hes lying on my lap looking up at a Lowry painting behing me on the wall, makes me think the matchstick men are bringing a smile to his face lol!.

Gilz, as i said on FB,men just dont get babies do they, like you say noah hardly lies there plotting as to how he can piss marc off next, ...and esp when you do all the hard work anyway!.


----------



## madcatwoman

Bailey has it seems grown out of 2 new coats(one with the tag still on) and a cardi. Anyone after upto one month items?.


----------



## molly85

i think abby might, she has a look, i feed her she nods of then wakes with a dirty nappy so change it then offer more food as per instructions she then fills another i am sure she plans this


----------



## loopylollipop

Yippee for the smiles!! I cant wait. Have had a few accidental ones but he looks super cute. I also loved the shocked looks when he farts - like 'WTF was that!!' Tickles me senseless. 

Pink - I gained two stone. Turned into a hideous fat minger but I dont care. It is started to shift now with the bf and am suprised how quickly my belly is going down. 

I always measured bang on dates then popped out a teeny weeny babe :wacko: I reckon it was due to his position and I think he was pretty stretched out at times.

Have taken some pics this morning of Dylan in one of his cute little outfits from Gilz. I love him in this stripey one, he looks like a little character from a Dr Seuss book :winkwink: Could eat him up.

Gilz - uploaded a pic of the baby seat. I love it really saves my back.

Ozzi - my last few weeks were really icky but it is so worth it :hugs:

Madly- hope the new bottles/teats work out and Charlie starts putting on weight.

Madcat - hope Baileys colic settles :flower:

Everyone else :hugs: had loads to say when I read the posts this am but have forgotten everything now boy is asleep!

Afm I have my first weekend at home with the boys coming to stay. Really looking forward to having them all here :happydance:

The last photo is just demonstrating how tiny he is in his rocker! I cant leave him in it as he can easily slip down so am putting it away for a few weeks..
 



Attached Files:







DSC04088.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC04087.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7









DSC04094.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6









DSC04095.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC04096.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## madcatwoman

oh he is tiny!, looking very "boyish" though!-people say that about Bailey, i guess some babies you cant tell if its a he or a she lol!.

Heres Bailey wondering WTF he's ment to do with those useless things hanging from his play gym

Isnt it great, after all the posts on TTC, and all our posts thru the 1st/2nd&crappy 3rd tri that we can all post pics of our babies now!...or most of us!!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Vbaby meant to say lovely pics of Teagan, super cute :thumbup:

Speaking of men, my OH came in after work and said to Dylan - wow you look ugly today :shock: I replied - thats cos he looks like you, you bloody shit.

Just answered the door to the postlady. Realised after shutting door that I have spagetti hoop sauce all down my top :blush: Well at least my boob wasnt hanging out this time :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Oh Vbaby meant to say lovely pics of Teagan, super cute :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of men, my OH came in after work and said to Dylan - wow you look ugly today :shock: I replied - thats cos he looks like you, you bloody shit.QUOTE]
> 
> you know what, the things our men come out with never ceases to supprise me.:growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> oh he is tiny!, looking very "boyish" though!-people say that about Bailey, i guess some babies you cant tell if its a he or a she lol!.
> 
> Heres Bailey wondering WTF he's ment to do with those useless things hanging from his play gym
> 
> Isnt it great, after all the posts on TTC, and all our posts thru the 1st/2nd&crappy 3rd tri that we can all post pics of our babies now!...or most of us!!

Oh he looks gorgeous Madcat! I know, I wondered if they ever do bother with the dangleberries hanging off everything?? 

It is lovely to finally have our LOs to coo over :cloud9::cloud9: after all this time. Dont worry bump ladies - your time will come very soon!

And boy, time surely does go fast. I go to bed shattered having done pretty much nothing except feed, change, feed, change, bath, feed, change....


----------



## molly85

lol loopy dog needs walking but i had a tesco parking incident earlier some woman fag in mouth slightly dishevaled looking came over to me after hopping out the car ad said those spaces are for people with children to which i poited at abby in car seat and well whats that? she soonback tracked and went to load her own off spring into a smoke filled car.

obviously i dnt drive or look like a mummy lol


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol loopy dog needs walking but i had a tesco parking incident earlier some woman fag in mouth slightly dishevaled looking came over to me after hopping out the car ad said those spaces are for people with children to which i poited at abby in car seat and well whats that? she soonback tracked and went to load her own off spring into a smoke filled car.
> 
> obviously i dnt drive or look like a mummy lol

lmao Molly, stupid bint! Meant to say was so glad to read that Abby had gained some weight the next day. It is so worrying when they are so little.

I get loads of double takes when out (and it isnt pram envy I promise with my man-pram) because people cant believe he is so small. Lots track of how many times I have said '....no he wasnt premature...' I just had an old lady placenta and keep all the nutrients to supply my fat ass instead on my baby...:growlmad:

Madcat - re men. Tell me about it. He quickly backtracked and said it was because he was doing that whole boss-eyed thing that newborns do when they cant focus and their eyes seems to work independantly:haha: So yes, he wasnt looking his best but hell he is still our baby and he should know better than to poke mama bear!


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> lol loopy dog needs walking but i had a tesco parking incident earlier some woman fag in mouth slightly dishevaled looking came over to me after hopping out the car ad said those spaces are for people with children to which i poited at abby in car seat and well whats that? she soonback tracked and went to load her own off spring into a smoke filled car.
> 
> obviously i dnt drive or look like a mummy lol
> 
> lmao Molly, stupid bint! Meant to say was so glad to read that Abby had gained some weight the next day. It is so worrying when they are so little.
> 
> I get loads of double takes when out (and it isnt pram envy I promise with my man-pram) because people cant believe he is so small. Lots track of how many times I have said '....no he wasnt premature...' I just had an old lady placenta and keep all the nutrients to supply my fat ass instead on my baby...:growlmad:
> 
> Madcat - re men. Tell me about it. He quickly backtracked and said it was because he was doing that whole boss-eyed thing that newborns do when they cant focus and their eyes seems to work independantly:haha: So yes, he wasnt looking his best but hell he is still our baby and he should know better than to poke mama bear!Click to expand...

i must admit, Baileys lovely skin isnt so lovely at the moment, its peely and a tad spotty, but DH isnt bothered about it , so he hasnt said anything negative, it was just that one strange comment i had about the night feeding the other day.


----------



## loopylollipop

Its weird some of the stuff they come out with. I wonder if its just because I have a serious sense of humour failure when it comes to joking about my LO!

I must admit, the night feeds dont really bother me too much. Or maybe the novelty just hasnt worn off yet. I certainly havent had a 'soul destroying ' moment yet :wacko:

I think my OH feels pretty useless as I am bf. He said he would like to take him out to him mums, or wherever, to give me a break but he cant due to my bf. But I really dont feel like I need a break, I am lapping it up and would feel like my arm had been cut off anyway if he was taken away.

He is very supportive with the bf thing though which is good. I dont really want to express just to let him feed him.


----------



## loopylollipop

apologies re all my spelling mistakes and typos. My brain and my fingers do not appear to be connected today.


----------



## madcatwoman

nooo, not soul destroying lol, im doing ok with them, i am starting to feel tired doing them, and must admit there are moments when im holding the bottle with my eyes shut lol, but still far from soul destroying.

yesterday evenings colic must have tired my little man out, he was awake a bit this morning, then napped and has napped most of the afternoon and still napping!.


----------



## vbaby3

Gorgeous pics loopy,oh my god can't believe how tiny he is in his bouncer,he's absolutely perfect!To think he was almost only half the size of teagan when he was born!

Madcat,bailey is looking as handsome as ever!

2 people said to me yesterday aw what a lovely baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!
She was in the trolley in tesco,with an aqua blua and PINK top,and also wrapped in a PINK blanket!!!
Does my princess look like a boy?Is it the hair lol?!!!
Her hair still makes me laugh,I could probably do piggy tails only for that would be mean!
The boys were completely bald when they were born!

I do hate night feeds with a passion,but soul destroying is a bit harsh alright!
My dh hasn't said anything too stupid this time round.He's actually lovely with her,I hear him when he thinks I can't and he's calling her his wee princess and stuff,its really lovely after him saying he wasn't too sure how he'd take to a daughter after having 2 sons:cloud9:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz meant to ask earlier is there any change for the better in Noah since putting him on the prescription formula?


----------



## loopylollipop

Vbaby - how can she be confused with a boy? Both her and Indigo are def little princessess.

A cleaner at the hospital came in and said 'ooh hes def a boy! He looks rugged!'.

The the MW came in and said 'come here you little scrap of a thing!'

Bless he gets called allsorts.

my OH is really good with him. He walked around all pumped up after he was born. He just says some really stupid stuff sometimes!


----------



## gilz82

Things seem to have settled a little Vbaby with the prescription formula buy nights are still as bad. Because the colic makes him thrash about at night so much he's sick which makes the reflux worse. Sort of catch 22 as I don't see him being more settled at night until the colic goes away. Hopefully it won't be too much longer as he's two months old a week on Tuesday.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw hope so hun,its so hard.hope you're trying for wee dozes during the day when noahs sleeping,If you're up all night its the only way you'll be able to function.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol at your bum-fattening old lady placenta loopy! :rofl: You're on good form today!

Indigo has probably equally been called boy and girl but as I stubbornly refuse to dress her in pink I suppose it's hard for people to know. :haha: Alex, my second oldest nephew, said she looks like a boy baby then backtracked wondering if he might offend (bless) saying he'd only seen boy babies (4 younger brothers). I let him into the secret that newborns just look lime newborns and only look like boys or girls if we dress them do or arbitrarily decide they do! Fortunately I couldn't care less what sex people think she is!

Well I just had an hour and a half nap! Oh yeah! Byron had just gone off when DH got home from work and Indigo just stayed asleep (and indeed is still asleep) so I went to bed and DH washed up. This is the life! :smug: Though when I rolled on to my back and stretched I felt a bulge between my abs right high up! :sick: I struggle to stand up straight and am slowly rolling into a ball from lack of muscular support at the front :wacko: Wow I can't wait to see the physio next week. I now reckon this is why my indigestion has become so bad, nothing for the peristalsis to work against. Gross.

Lol at the OHs with feet in their mouth. DH had that problem about pregnancy related issues. But I always suspected I was a weird mum and now I know it as I reckon I take the piss out of funny faces or whatever as much as DH!


----------



## molly85

oh dear we take the micky out of abby to but she does have a habit of looking like looking golamor a bulldog chewing a wasp lol its that little round face

abby had boob and daddy gave expressed milk. she hasmy little finger when drinking

and eww i smell like off milk
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, makes you wonder about some people when your baby is all dressed in pink!:haha:

Well, Bailey is with DH, he waited all day to do the pooeist messiest nappy you have ever seen for him lol. hes currently on DHs chest trying to pull his chest hair out!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol wen do they stop hating being naked?bi want to do proper nappy free time. and some decent tummy time


----------



## madcatwoman

would you want to be stripped naked? (actually dont answer that:haha:).

god, we have to do a deep clean of the rental house tomorrow,its going to take an age, and Bailey is coming too (because i wont leave him with MIL and my friend cant babysit)hope its not going to be a nightmare.


----------



## molly85

might be intresting


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> might be intresting

might be stressful!:shrug:


----------



## molly85

whos helping?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

mmmmm forgot what I read :dohh:

:hug: to the Ladies who men speak before they think ..... Gilz the Ladies are right men just dont have the knack like we do or the patience when it comes to baby related issues like colic/reflux :hugs: I cant think of a comment right now but am sure DH has made one or two out of turn too :wacko: I tend to take no notice now when he throws a :hissy:

Loopy Dylan is so tiny bless him in his rocker and I love your make shift `seat` :lol: Charlie has one of those seats too but hates the bath so we now shower him :dohh:

Madcat that pic of Bailey really reminds me of Charlie for some reason its like looking at Charlie :dohh: and Charlie too looks up at our wedding picture and smiles when am feeding him its like a little grin but then the canvas is black and white so maybe thats why :haha: oh and Charlie is always pulling DH chests hair :rofl: `apparently` its painful :lol:

Did abby learn to self feed already Molly :winkwink: and get the woman in Tesco car park I just love your retort :rofl:

Peanut glad Byron was well behaved at your meeting :) certainly makes things a whole lot easier doesnt it :thumbup:

vbaby my niece has been called a `he/boy` from the minute she was born even when out and about totally dressed in pink :dohh: mainly cause shes as bald as a badgers butt I mean shes now nearly 16mths old and Charlie is verging on more hair than her :rofl: (I have a picture of her on my fb!) its just so wrong ..... Oliver was called a `she` on many occasion or people would ask his sex when his outfit quite obviously dictated hes a boy :wacko: am waiting for Charlies first `she` comment cause am sure it will come :dohh:

Well my boy is asleep in his britax :winkwink: I love the fact that the hood is just HUGE so its kinda all cosy and dark when hes laid in it especially since we bought the matching cocoon too :) today hasnt been so bad except Oliver insists on prodding Charlie when hes sleeping and twice it took me ages to get him off only for Oliver to wake him when my back was turned despite me warning him away from prodding him :dohh: was glad when DH made it home which considering he went out to pub after work was just before 6.30pm :shock: he only had a few and then came home :wacko: I was a little surprised tbh :lol:


----------



## molly85

wow hewas back early.

Abby is still an IT to us. soprob acentuated my point. yay bathed baby and fed her under our towels now shes all as;eep after screaming for ages
I would say thats bed time. mid wife coming to weigh her tomorrow everyone cross something for more weight gain


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I have cankles!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Ladies I am jealous of all these baby pictures!! :(

Ozzie :hugs: I've not had cankles yet but have experienced my fingers swelling on very warm days... it is not good!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I just had to call an ambulance for my grandma because we suspect she has had a stroke.

Ambulance man did her blood pressure which was 220/205 we expected it to be high because she always has high blood pressure and she has a condition where she sends her blood pressure through the roof because she doesn't like having it done.

All her left side of her face has dropped and when she smiles her left side doesn't move.

DH has gone in the ambulance with her and I am at home waiting for an update so I can update my mum.

What a night this has turned out to be!

:dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> Well I just had to call an ambulance for my grandma because we suspect she has had a stroke.
> 
> Ambulance man did her blood pressure which was 220/205 we expected it to be high because she always has high blood pressure and she has a condition where she sends her blood pressure through the roof because she doesn't like having it done.
> 
> All her left side of her face has dropped and when she smiles her left side doesn't move.
> 
> DH has gone in the ambulance with her and I am at home waiting for an update so I can update my mum.
> 
> What a night this has turned out to be!
> 
> :dohh:

Oh hun I am so very sorry to read this :( :hugs: My mum has suffered several strokes so if you need to talk to someone who has been there then I'm always available xx hope she's ok though, sometimes strokes can be very light (my mum had her big one at 18, paralysed her down one side, affected her speech etc and has had varying strokes over the years, the latest ones have been very light thank god) :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks hun....

Just had an update from DH.

The doctor is 99% confident that she has had a minor stroke but won't be able to confirm until she has had scans done.

She is to stay in hospital over night and have her scans first thing in the morning as she is out of the 4 hour window.

We are still going to go to the bump shoot in the morning and then I am at the maternity unit at 2pm for my daily CTG then we will go down to the ward and see what they have to say.

What a nightmare!


----------



## sequeena

:thumbup: She's in the best place believe me :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,
Molly, no-one is helping, just DH&I, so i'll be off here all day, i hope Bailey is good because i dont want DH to start saying who we should have left him with.

Madly, funny that that Charlie smiles at your wedding pic!, i think its like you say- being black and white, the Lowry has alot of black&Whites in it.

WOW, we had one night feed, well I did that is. his last feed was 9pm(after colic) and the next one at 2.30, then he waited till 6am.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wow what a night for you, SK! I hope your gran is doing better :hugs:

Have fun on your bump shoot Sequeena!!!

Another moan: my belly looks like a bloody road map! :cry: I lost it last night and just started sobbing about all my aches and pains to DH. Bless him. He just kept saying that I was so beautiful to him and he loved me :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope Bailey is quiet for you today Madcat. Enjoy your cleaning! ;)

:hugs: sofie. My granny had strokes throughout her last decade so I too know where you're coming from. Her first put her in a wheelchair so if it's only your gran's face that has been affected I think that must be a good sign. And don't forget there can be complete recovery as the brain connections reform. I hope she is ok.

Indigo was pretty good last night, 2 feeds instead of one (2nd at half 5) but we're all home today so could lie in. Byron was in with us for a change which I liked as I woke to a full bed instead of an empty one but DH didn't sleep well.

:rofl: DH and Byron are arguing over DH's old toys. Byron says their his, DH says no they're his from when he was a little boy so Byron shouts "no I'm a little boy!" :rofl:

Indigo's got some whinge on today, probably making up for not being much whingey yesterday. Bit windy bums.

Oh speaking of bums, this morning was the first pee that didn't give me discomfort so hopefully I am recovering from the evil catheter now. Plus yesterday I didn't feel irritated in my bits. Plus i've had 2 days without bleeding so think I must be done - half the time it took me to finish with Byron! Pelvis has been shrinking again, I can be certain when it does as my ear cartilage hurts! Definitely getting back to normal now :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello Ladies hope your all ok!

Love the new pics of all the babies, and loopy thats a gorgeous babygro he's got on! 

Gilz its so hard when your up all night, me and DH used to say the most stupid things to each other at 3 am. I never understand why people seem to think babies fix relationships as its a really tough time!

Madcat, I moved house twice while James was a newborn, and decorated while BF, I had to stop every 2 hours, wash, change my clothes etc, but I would still rather that than leave him with someone! You'll be fine.


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies 

I haven't updated myself on all the posts yet as I wasn't on all day yesterday or last night so there are loads and I'll forget anyway (baby brain and fish brain) but hugs to everyone!
Sofie my grandma also had a stroke when I was pregnant with my first son,she had a major one though and it left her not speaking,she can't remember stuff and her left side isn't working well! They didn't think she would last but she did! She just can't look after herself and is in a home (we have had a big family feud over my grandma as she use to live near us but my uncles thought it was best to move her back to Barnsley, so she has gone from getting visitors everyday to when we can get over,I have thoughtful uncles d***heads) anyway a minor one is good news and I hope she recovers quickly,keep us updated!

Well I have a sore throat head ache and feel like poo but still got jobs to do! Caden has gone out with the in laws til 3 so it's just me and caleb! I'm gonna do abit of cleaning washing and get the case out! 
Caleb has been sleeping really well but in my bed,my mum thinks I should put him in his basket but I want to sleep selfish I know but I work better with a good nights sleep! 
I have had to sort his clothes out as the asda clothes only go up to 12lbs and he weighs 12lbs 4oz so he only has a couple of outfits left in 0-3months so I had to get his 3-6 out I'm quite upset about it as he is only 6weeks old but I suppose he is gonna be big like his brother and daddy! My boys will be taller than me,caden is over half the size of me now he's only 3 lol,at least I'll be able to wear my heels lol

I bought myself some slimming leggings from Avon so they cane yesterday,think I might live in them,I started my diet last week and only lost a pound and half! Gonna have to be strict with myself I wanna go back to my weight when me and my OH meet,I dressed nice then and looked after myself! I wanna be a yummy mummy not a chubby mummy

Anyways have nice days xx


----------



## molly85

SK hugs to you and your gran, I worked on the stroke ward and the best tip I can give you all is maintain a sence of humour you will need it. They have checked its not belles paulsey though as they can present the same but bells heals faster. hope shes home soon for you and your CTG goes well.

Tas I know the feeling some of abbies cutest outfits are early baby not tiny baby and of course her ganglyness doesn't fit them.

Cat hope it all goes ok and the place isclean with asettled baby or OH keeps his trap shut.

Everyone else big hugs.

AFM

abby stayed awake winging from 4pm - 8pm eeek then had her bath and some skin too skin feeding she was out cold til 1am then up again at 3am when i totally lost it as it was every half to hour i fed her again at 5 an am afraid she got dummied a few times I think it was safer than me picking her up at that point. matt came and got her at 7 am and was just giving her a formula bottle when i came down at 7.30 so she had an ounce of that them lots of mummy milk. our preloved wrap arrived and we have mastered hands free feeding and she is now sleeping in it. on happy baby and mummy. 

She was weighed and has gained another 50g's not birth weight yet but has gained consistantly and is other wise healthy (belly button looks better to) so we have been discharged. Child benefit has been confirmed so we are now waiting for our first payment probably next monday.


----------



## tas1

How much do all the babies weigh now and how old? Will be interesting to compare!

Hope your all having a good day xx


----------



## sequeena

Ozzie it's SK having the shoot not me :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Afternoon Ladies,

Thank you for the messages!

My gran is now home and they are confident it's actually belles pulsey as the ct scan came back inconclusive.

I had my bump shoot today aswell which was fun!

The photographer will edit a few for me and post them on facebook so I will post them when he has sent them over....

Time for a nap seen as I only got 2 hours last night after the coffuffle with my gran and really bad heartburn!

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzie it's SK having the shoot not me :thumbup:

:dohh: Baby brain, I tell ya!


----------



## tas1

Sofie glad your gran is Ok,brilliant news!

X


----------



## madcatwoman

Im sorry, but.........

Dirty rotten filthy [email protected]!:growlmad:

our rental house was a tip, from front to back and up and down , inside and out.
Every room was caked in grease,dog hair, caked on dirt, filth even poo on one bit of floor,, every inch of the house needed cleaning from inside cupboards which wouldnt scrub clean until i tried OVEN CLEANER, to the walls, cooker...oh god you name it. Im sick of scrubbing, my back kills me, my uterus is aching (im supprised im not bleeding fresh stuff.

Honestly, does anyone know how people live in such utter filth? (shes pregnant too, they were going to bring a baby up in all that grime).

I feel so dirty, i felt awful bringing bailey in to the house, albeit in his carry seat, i sat him next to a window, poor little sod, he was quite good, but we have just got in and ive bathed him, im about to shower and DH has had his shower.

the walls are dirty, every room,(we decorated thru out last year), we havent got the time to do it all over again, the agents have to us to leave it and see if new people want to add this own choice of colour, but frankly if i was looking round that house i wouldnt be impressed. 

Filthy [email protected]:growlmad:


----------



## sequeena

OMG madcat I am so sorry!! I cannot believe the state they have left your house in :( that is absolutely disgusting!! Do you have their forwarding address? I can't believe they wanted a reference from you!!

Their poor child and animals! :(


----------



## tas1

I know how you feel cat coz my parents rent houses out and they are always disgusting when they get them back that they have to decorate all the time! I rent my house off my parents and they said it's the first time they don't have to worry at what it will be like if we ever leave lol

I've been playing the xbox kinect today with Caden and it's so good to do it without a bump lol

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

ICK! I don't know how people can leave places like that! I hope you deducted cleaning costs!


----------



## madcatwoman

the agents hold the deposit, its such a hassle trying to deduct things like cleaning...esp when we have done it, its not worth it, they owe us rent as well so we are just concerntrating on claiming that for now.

honestly, i could have cried when i saw what needed doing, i spent all morning washing walls before anything else to see if it would help.

I wouldnt dream of moving out and leaving a house like that for someone, i couldnt bare it. They havent cleaned since the day they moved in there, half the oven dishes we have had to throw out.

my poor body wasnt up to all that today, but there was little choice.
Dh is just going to gloss as few doors and banisters tomorrow,what joy. The walls, well we'll have to see how they go.

I never wanted to rent, i wanted to sell up, i wish everyone involved has listened to me, its too much hassle, esp when we dont make a proffit.

Oh, if anyone texts me and i dont reply, dont be offended, ive run out of credit and lost my top up card..for now!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Are you going to sell up now when the house is liveable again? FFS no wonder it's so hard trying to get into private rental when people do this!! :(

On a side note I was walking to the shop with OH and there was a group of teenage boys outside. One of them said whilst looking at me 'I don't like fat girls' :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What a tosser! :hugs: Damn teenagers! We were in Focus today getting paint and I was almost ran into by a bunch of them! No consideration for anyone!


----------



## sequeena

I really hate people :( I'm pregnant ffs and I'm a bigger girl anyway... I put on weight in the hopes I would stop being abused :( fucking arseholes :(


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad:ignorant idots!!, so sorry, you dont need people like that upsetting you!.

I suggested selling a few months ago, we looked into it, but we cant afford the fees and the months of an empty house with the mortgage on it to pay:cry:, we're stuck with it. we had a buy 2 xmas's ago when we were still living in it but DH&his dad turned them down and said renting was the way to go (it wasnt my house so my say didnt count for much).


----------



## sequeena

Oh madcat that sucks!! :( If OH could get a transfer up to north wales or find another job I would rent the house off you :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Don't suppose anyone knows anyone who wants a tommee tippee electric breast pump,I've sterlisered it but never got round to using it as I decided to formula feed him! I'm wanting £40 plus p&p! It's £89 brand new! I'm also including some tommee tippee breast pads about 49 of them! 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

SK I commented on your Journal :thumbup: So glad your Gran is ok and glad you had a fun photo shoot :)

Peanut :wohoo: for returning to normal!

Molly so pleased abby has gained weight albeit a tad its a gain proves your doing a fab job :winkwink:

OMG Madcat sounds horrendous ..... dirty *******s :hissy: and shes pregnant ugh some people do not deserve kids honestly :trouble: make sure you rest up now :hugs:

Did I forget anything? 

Well me and DH had terse words this morning :dohh: we went to bed at 10.30pm and Charlie woke up at 1.30am for a feed which I did cause DH didnt hear him despite saying he would get up and do all night feeds because I am still trying to shake this cold and felt crap last night :( well when Charlie woke again at 4am I nudged DH and we switched sides of the bed so he could do the rests of his feeds :thumbup: well Charlie woke again at 6am and after about 5mins of listening to him whine I got up and lifted him out of his crib :( DH woke then and said `go back to bed and I will sort him` ugh what now I`m awake :hissy: so DH rolled over to his side of bed and started snoring :trouble: well I just got on with feeding and changing Charlie and once I finished I laid him back in his crib but Charlie was wide awake and then started whining again so I lifted him in with me for a cuddle well DH stormed out of bed and started yacking on about me not having Charlie in bed with me and how he would get up with him (like he had no choice in the matter!) when Charlie was half asleep in my arms and we were perfectly fine :growlmad: well I lost my rag when he grabbed him out of my arms and so I called DH something probably not worth repeating :wacko: I just dont understand when men make it so hard :shrug: honestly :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

I would love it tas, I have the tommee tippee manual pump but don't know if I'll be able to breastfeed yet. Hope you find a buyer it's a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Sorry your OH is being a twat madly, I think men for the most part are just grumpy *******s.


----------



## tas1

I hope I sell it as well,I've put it on eBay but no-one wants a bargain like that think they want it for a pound!

Men do my head in sometimes they never think! They are willing to do the deed that makes these beautiful miracles but not willing to help out! MEN!!!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

If you somehow still have it when Thomas arrives and I can bf I'll have it off you :D


----------



## pinkclaire

I'll have it tas. I was thinking of buying one any way and sounds like a bargain to me! 

Madcat so sorry about the house, you should have got in professional cleaners so you
Could charge them for it! Xx


----------



## sequeena

TBH I doubt madcat is going to see any money from them :(


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly. :(

Blimey Madcat what a nightmare! DH left his first flat in a bad way but given that it was as bad when they moved in; the walls wet and mouldy; regularly without heating etc etc I think in their case it was fair enough! Maybe instead of having Bailey your mil could go round for any more cleaning! :haha:

Sequeena I'd had said "well fortunately I don't like little boys. I'll have my baby but you'll never grow up" or similar! Jerky little shits.

I think I might be bloody ovulating!!


----------



## sequeena

:rofl: Peanut :thumbup: I think if I'd opened my mouth it would have been along the lines of 'you fcking shitbag!!!'


----------



## tas1

Pink if you want it it's yours,I would like it gone ASAP as I want money for our holiday! I'll weigh it and look on post office website to see how much it will be!

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok send me a pm. I'm sure I can sell it on if I don't get on with it!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Couple of pictures from my bump shoot!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwwww! I love the pics :) We're going to do our first family portrait when Alex comes :)


----------



## molly85

hey girls in bed catching up.i forgot to say I got the bounty [ics and as i suspected not really worththe cash. i let matt pick the pics being sleep deprived and high the day after giving birth i had wanted them done but a few days later when i was slightly more with it. hmm proper family dhot all 4 of us is required. we had a nap from 3ish til 6 i feel bad that is when i would usually see matt before work but i had just given up and as it took me ages to settle abby to was worth it. 

on a different man but still equally as useless my step brother in law and his wife turned up just before 8pm no text or call i was just running a shower and had settled abby to sleep whilst i was in there and preping her bath. they managed towake her stroking her head so no luck settling her once they left i was polite but did not offer tea lol they had bought a new born clothes yay!!!her weight is published on face book you would not believe how many non baby people get you newborn stuff for a prem sized baby its doing my nut lol finally got her bathed and she dida very odd stretchy thing so had to cut it short will have to keep anon that as i have low blood pressure and fit when it drops to low i know of this happening atleast twice once being my post birth shower. 

anywayenough about me great news on your nan SK i think i may go into psychic reading lol. and fab pics.

pink/tas i have the tommee tippee pump your prob having issues selling as i got min fir £43 reduced in ,mother care. it ok does the job its not industrial strength though.

cat ewwwwwwwwww god for himbuilding up his immune system bad for you. hugs

madly they hear the just dont budge hugs


night all hope ypu get some sleep


----------



## tas1

Well something weird happened tonight and I'm not sure if I'm over reacted or making things up in my head but ....
My OH was watching football and the other team scored there third goal so my OH said 'oh fuck sake,can't take anymore of this I'm off out for abit before I mash things up' so goes out and doesn't come back for an hr! I asked him where he went and he said u just parked up so I said I hope she was good and threw my engagement ring down,he didn't say anything not even to deny it! After ten mins he says why did you throw your ring so I said what's the point in being with me! He said nothing and still hasn't!

I thought he was a selfish prick anyway as I wanted to have a relaxing bath and to pamper myself after I put caden to bed but when I came down he handed caleb to me! I don't know what's wrong with me I said I wouldn't be a door mat anymore but I'm just letting him to what he wants and no matter what I say or try and get him to do he does his own thing! I don't know what to do! I'm feeling run down coz I'm worried about everything and doesn't give a shit 

Sorry to rant x


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

I love those bump pics!:thumbup:

Madly, its the weekend and im still doing the feeds too, DH simply doesnt hear bailey stir in the night, so im still doing them.

we're having to go to B&Q today to find some pain for that bloody 'ouse!


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat have you got a focus near you? They are closing down and everything is on offer!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madcat, go to Focus! We got some lovely paint for 50% off!

My poor cat is shitting it cause of the wind here. I don't know what's up with her. She was snubbing DH the other day and hissing at him! I think she's starting to sense that something is coming......

I'm so so so sore. Had a good cry again last night with DH cuddling me. Just getting really burnt out. He's kept a lot inside since LO was diagnosed with the heart block. I think we're both scared to death, but putting on brave faces.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Succumbed to trackie bottoms! Oh what bliss! I'll only wear jeans when I'm out now! :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

lol Ozzie the admin have locked that thread lmao!

not long got back from haviung my CTG. Jake is fine moving around nicely!

The midwife asked me if a student could measure my bump and check to see if he is engaged and stuff which I agreed to.

Measuring bang on dates and Jake is just on my pelvic brim at the moment....So I shall be bouncing on my ball to get him locked and loaded!

Oh I also have really big icepops! :haha: Happy prego lady!

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Lovely bump pics SK :) 

madcat I agree with Peanut if anymore cleaning up needs doing send your MIL :rofl:

TAS I am so sorry your man is been a prick too :hug: me and DH had more words this morning because I am totally fed up with him thinking he can do as he pleases and tbh am fed up of him complaining how hard things are for him etc etc etc etc :trouble:

Ozzie remember we all felt like this in the run up to having our LOs so imo Alex will be along very soon ..... infact I cried myself to sleep the Sunday night before I went into labour on the early Monday morning :(

Molly everyone always buys a `bigger size` :thumbup: we got lots of 3-6mth stuff which I am eternally grateful for cause Charlie is very long and although all his pants/sleepsuits are massive around the waist and well everywhere else they are quickly going to get short in the leg :dohh: 

Peanut ..... Ovulating :shock: now thats a word I havent heard in a long time :rofl:

AFM well our little man is so much more settled :) Since I bought that MAM bottle to try with the special vent he has been more and more settled each day :happydance: he still guzzles like a little piggy and is still taking 2-3oz every 2-3hrs but he seems alot more happier and less grizzly where his tummy is concerned :) so today we decided to go out and buy a MAM bottle set :thumbup: Mothercare had it on sale so we got a bargain too :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I saw SK! To be honest, it was a nasty thread with a nasty intent. Again, I go back to if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!

Madly, I'm going mental here! :rofl: Time is DRAGGING!

ETA: Ovulating??? What's that!? :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon,
back home again after another wasted day at the rental house, we have painted 2 bedrooms, we're going to see if we can get away without doing the 3rd, done one door, still some touching up to do, really the whole house needs re painting but we're seeing what we can get away with:nope:

my poor body is still aching away from yesterday.

DH has just showered and looking after Bailey for an hour for me while i dye my hair and shower, it hasnt been done in a month, my hair grows dead fast so the dark brown roots look just rotten with blonde hair, its not a look i go for generally!:growlmad: 
Our house needs cleaning and tidying up now as well, but i cant do two.:dohh:

Tas, really sorry to hear about the to-do you had with your OH, do you think youre both just a bit stressed at the moment, and more something to do with nothing?, or more to it?.

I nearly had a heart attack. I realised i lost my wedding band today, i looked ALL OVER the house, almost in tears as it was my Tiffany diamond ring (&never likely to get one like it ever again), thought i took it off when bathing Bailey, but remembever this PM i took it off putting hand cream on sat on the couch, then i fell asleep, do it was inbetween the cushions in the end. PANIC OVER:dohh:

Anyway, the good news is, we're going no-where near that house tomorrow, tomorrow is our day, finally.

Madly- thats the one thing MIL has never offered to do, is help with any cleaning.....no- that would be just useful!!.
Oh and the thing with charlies sleep suits, Bailey is the same, very long, but Baggy at the waist. he hardly used his 1 month clothes, i went and bought all 0-3 months, but now he's stretching them! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No madcat I dont suppose MILs are much use for actually doing something useful (unless you got a great MIL of course :) ) mine certainly has no common sense :dohh:

:lol: Charlie is quite skinny for a big baby tbh and today he has a pair of baby k mothercare jeans on in size 0-3 up to 14lb which are so huge around the waist that am sure he would be able to squeeze abby or dylan in them with him :rofl: now in the leg not too bad but then a mothercare sleepsuit in same size 0-3mth up to 14lb is huge around the waist and tops of legs long in arms but getting short in legs :dohh: I think someone said cut the bottoms off I would be tempted if I could get a pair of socks to stay on his feet :dohh:

Oh I forgot to mention the boys had a photo shoot done at max speilman last week and we got some gorgeous shots of them together :cloud9: well we bought the disc only this time cause there were 53 pics and all week we have been trying to load the disc without any luck :nope: DH spoke with his work colleague cause we thought it was something to do with the format of the disc (my bump shoot disc was ok to load no prob!) however today we decided to go back to max speilman after uploading different programmes to our laptop in an attempt to open it and it seems we got a dodgy disc and the photos cannot be retrieved :cry: I am absolutely gutted :sad1: we have lost all 53 pics :trouble: I really was not impressed I can tell you and well because of data protection they dont keep the images either :nope: Well they have offered to re-shoot for us but cant do until Tuesday now so we are popping up on Tuesday (DH is off work cause Charlie has his hospital appointment and repeat blood test :cry: ) but well it doesnt replace the originally images which were bloody brilliant :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

ive not put bailey in normal clothes yet Madly, most of his are very thin summer clothes and i think he'd be too chilly, plus his sleep suits look so comfy and practical!!.

thats crap about your photos though!:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlie spends most of his time in sleepsuits too hon but on odd occasion hes had an outfit on like last week for photos and today to see FIL cause its FILs birthday :)

There was some belting pictures of Oliver grinning away and also of him loving Charlie so cute :cloud9: am gutted :( fxed we will get some good ones on Tuesday ..... I have the image print out they give you with all images on but its dead tiny :(


----------



## sequeena

Girls just fucking shoot me now!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What's up???? :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Neighbours had an all night party :( full story is in my journal bbut bottom line - there's fuck all anyone can do, not even the police can do anything. I need to report it to environmental health who aren't open until TUESDAY because of bank holiday. Was really really stressed out last night as I was home alone and my OH was worried I would do something stupid (I used to cut as to relieve stress but obviously wouldn't do it now).

Blah.


----------



## loopylollipop

evening ladies :flower:

sorry been awol last couple of days. OH let me sleep yesterday, only brought Dylan in for feeds then took him away again. It was nice to get some proper rest. Although I could hear him crying and my milk started pouring and my boobs proper hurt! 

Hugs to all those with woes :hugs::hugs:

Madly that is awful about your photos. I hope the other ones are as good and you are happy with them.

Madcat - poor you. The last thing you need is to have to clean up someone elses shit from your own house:growlmad:

SK - glad your grandma is ok and it was nothing to worry about x

and to PB on finally healing !!!! yay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I know what you mean about the catheter - I have been super sore around that area since surgery and is only now starting to feel better.

I have the most evil headache today, feels like it may explode. So a pop in and catch up from me as I need to try and close my eyes and get rid of this sucker in preparation for the night shift.


----------



## madcatwoman

ive just caught up on all the posts ive missed when ive been busy this weekend.

SO gald to hear all your bits are feeling better peanut, mine were feeling pretty good until this weekend, but all the bending...cleaning/painting ive had to do has made my bum really sore once again, so i feel like its all take a step backwards re- healing:nope:. About the catheter, my wee hole has always felt a bit odd since as well,bit bruised, bit stingy when weeing etc,never knew they had this effect!.


----------



## molly85

you girls sore you haven't got an infeaction cathetars are famous for that. 

screamy baby. likes her tea time scream ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PeanutBean

Pretty sure no infection for me Molly, remember I had antibiotics too.

:hugs: to madly and sequeena and Ozzie. Hope Madcat and loopy soon improve with remaining niggles. I was thinking about the catheter and given that the whole reason it was used for me (and I imagine for you similar reasons) was not being able to let go after all the nerves were stretched, it must be forced through the closed sphincter so I guess not surprising it gets so bruised. I am still a bit tender, it seems to be intermittent now.

We've had a somewhat taxing day. Byron was awake basically all night mostly with DH though my sleep was disturbed too. He was in an awful state by morning and after some calpol finally slept from about 8 til 12 without breakfast. He had another short sleep in the day and has just woken after being in bed about half an hour after more calpol. Says it's his molar. I thought they were all through but apparently not. His symptoms are all his classic teething ones. Poor little man. :(. Will give ibuprofen in a bit but I think we're in for another long night. Poor DH is going to be a zombie tomorrow and we had been hoping to go to Bakewell for a day out.


----------



## pinkclaire

PB- they get two more through around two as their mouths grow so probably is teeth! James is teething tonight as well, I can sense it being a long night! My body's not going to have time to go into labour at this rate!!


----------



## tas1

Evening all,
Slightly sorted stuff out with my OH,he's still a pig and maybe i was over reacting but i never get time on my own so why does he have the right to just go out for a drive. He has slightly helped me out as well today still have room for improvement but at least he is trying!

Sequeena i think thats bad out of order about the police they should of come to sort it out as a noise complaint especially when environmental health isn't open and all they will say is to keep a dairy of all noises issues and they will take it from there but that could be weeks! ive been there with our neighbors when Caden was younger,but luckily the son moved out so now all i have to live with is is the smoke coming through! I hope you get it sorted!

Hope James and Bryon have a good night and their teeth dont hurt too much.

Hope everyone else has a good nights sleep think maybe i should go to bed.

xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Must be a running theme. My DH is driving me bonkers!!!!!!!!!!! I know he's trying to be helpful and loving, but every little thing is pissing me off! :lol:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> Must be a running theme. My DH is driving me bonkers!!!!!!!!!!! I know he's trying to be helpful and loving, but every little thing is pissing me off! :lol:

I am exactly the same....Although my DH just pisses me off anyway :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Lol you two are pregnant wait til baby comes then you'll be tempted to get a knife lol x


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.

well, ive done the night feeds, bar one early morning one. thing that annoys me is that im the one who has to go to bed early b'cos im so tired and Dh stays up till 12.30am watching bloody southpark:growlmad:, then somes to bed and sleeps uncounciously, he doesnt hear Bailey at all.
Then he wakes up at 7 with his his hands on my (.)(.) expecting me to turn him on:growlmad:.

Anyway, thats my gripe for today.

How are we all doing

i thought we were having a day off from the rental house but obviously not, because its raining again Dh wants to carry on touching up the paintwork. So, i'll catch up with you all later.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

I've missed loads over the weekend , hope everyone is doing ok this morning :hugs:

I'm totally shattered, Noah just won't sleep at night in his crib. You feed & wind him and he's sleeping and as soon as you put him in the crib he gets all refluxy and arches his back and wakes himself up and that's him for hours. The only way you can get him to sleep is by putting him in our bed and my OH doesn't want to keep doing that as he thinks it's setting a bad pattern. 

That fine for him he's not the one who's up with Noah all night :grr:

Madcat men are all basically tools, I think they just say stuff about doing night feeds so we feel better and they know we'll just do them all anyway :hugs:


----------



## tas1

That's men for you cat! Sounds just like my OH,if they did one night feed or early morning feed we might want to tend to their needs but until then they have their hands lol!
Hope you get the house sorted soon! Have you got someone to rent it already? X


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz and madcat, my OH was the same! Still is a bit! We compromise by the fact I get a lie in sometimes when he gets up. Although it doesn't happen often!!

Some babies do just hate their cribs! James did! But he did sleep in his own bed from 6 months so it is possible! I'd rather let a 6 month old baby adjust to mummy not being there who has some understanding, than a newborn if that makes sense?


----------



## tas1

Gilz try raising his mattress slightly,put a thick blanket under it,it might help,I know it hopes with coughs but it might work with his reflux! Just a thought! 
Caleb sleeps so much better in our bed,I'm thinking about getting one of the cribs that attaches onto your bed so it's like they are in bed with you

X


----------



## gilz82

Tas his crib is already raised up at the head end, they told us to do that when we came home from neonatal. 

I was thinking about those bedside crib thingys, I was sure I'd seen them somewhere but now can't find them again :dohh: :blush:


----------



## pinkclaire

If you have a cot, check you First as you might be able to take off a side and have it at the same height as your bed! Then when they are little put rolled up blankets where they meet so there's no chance of falling down.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about all the troublesome men. :( :hugs: Gilz I would tell your oh the matter is very simple. So long as you do all the caring you get to control how crying is dealt with. If he doesn't like Noah in bed then he can get up and sort him so you can sleep. How blinkered men can be, they notice their own sleep deprivation fast enough but seem incapable if empathising over yours. Also ask him what evidence he has that co-sleeping sets a bad pattern. Byron too went into his own bed at 6 months and own room at 7 and only came back in when he was sick. Our own issue started when I returned to work abc is because Byron is very poor at coping with change. Now we have the flipside and he is upset about DH returning to work!

We had another shocking night. Despite calpol Byron was in a state right away getting up about 15 mins after going to sleep. This time we are sure he had a high temp but couldn't check as our in ear one is shit and it would appear the mw palmed my lovely digi one as apparently she used it to check the pool and it's nowhere to be seen. :grr: So we put a film on for him in bed and eventually he slept but after the 2am feed he wa a total pain so I barely slept then Indigo awoke at half 5 in a total state from so much snot. She was fussy feeding and coughing and snorting and crying and then did I huge poo so wouldn't go back to sleep. Then DH got up and finally have Byron the ibuprofen I'd asked for at 2am when he was too asleep to understand. So Byron then slept soundly til just now and I can hear on the monitor he is in a state still. DH then took Indigo to Byron's room so we were all able to get a bit more sleep.

So two kids in a bit of a state, it's absolutely pissing it down, I feel like everything is much worse again with my bits (probably from lack of rest). What a shit bank holiday weekend we're having! God knows how we will make something of today.


----------



## molly85

cat atleast hes touching the house up not you.

matt came in from work and again didn't bring abby to feed from me. she ate loads testerday so didn't get to pump so he made formula but put the powder in first grrrrrr he is going to be on nappy andbaby duty when she has bad guts. there are instruction on the can.

gilz if he sleeps in his basket down stairs switch them over, see if he will sleep up stairs he may not like sleeping alone if your leaving the room. matt pointed out their matresses are very hard so i have used a flat cot sheet folded over loads and abby is presently swaddled to pad her bum.


eeeek did some pumping after the milk incident and I got 3 mls off not sure how to store that now as we only have 1 bottle for the pump. prob should put it in the storage pots. but seems alot to split. (so proud of boobs lol)

HIGs girls hope you have a good day


----------



## molly85

hugs peanut. i'm still not sure on having abby in bed with us but the moses basket is so close she is practically in our bed lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly have you got any of the milk storage bags? they are pretty good! Also you can split it into feed amounts if she doesnt normally have the much. (I'm presuming you mean 3oz not mls lol)

Peanut :hugs: my DH is like that, takes him ages to wake up, I end up asking about 10 times lol. Why is it we instantly wake! They are so lucky lol.

We had a bad night with James, I'm sure it is teeth, but I am irrationally convincing myself its because hes unhappy about the new baby coming and unsettled. All he wants to do is cuddle me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks ladies. Molly why didn't your oh just bring her to you?

I don't understand Byron's teething. He had all four if the second molars cut already so has all his baby teeth. I guess this one is just coming out more. :shrug: It's better for him being able to say where it hurts but worse as he is wilful so we can't just strip him off etc as he doesn't want us to!

I had another look. Still gapey (sorry) but I don't think there is a prolapse as I can see all round and nothing protrudes. I don't know what I'm feeling! :shrug: Man though I just look huge everywhere down there! :sick: Everything is longer/wider/more open. Gross. Hope I feel normal soon. Feeling it is all that counts really!

Sure there was something else I wanted to say.....


----------



## molly85

coz hes a daft sod pb thinking he is giving me a lie in. i told him off for the formula mistaake she will probably have my caste iron guts so will process it fine so i can't really show him what lack of attention to detail can do. i really don't want a sick baby but he doesn't learn from being told off.

thankfully i have nw done him some expressed milk incase he is having more good intentions. formula is stricktly for mummy to prepare if it is needed.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoop! I have been smoke free for 1 month today!

:happydance:


----------



## molly85

well done sk


----------



## tas1

Well done sofie!

I've just read all the posts and totally forgot what they said lol maybe I need a sleep!
I could as both of my boys are asleep so I should take advantage oh no think I hear my partner coming back in so maybe not! Ive got stuff to do anyway

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Peanut and Madcat

Good job SK!!!!!! Keep it up! :hugs:

Congrats pink on reaching your due date!!!!

Sorry to anyone I forgot. As for me, headache, again! Have started being able to sleep a bit better, but I'm still tired no matter what! The liquid iron is making me sick :( and grouchy! Is it time for Alex to come yet?


----------



## molly85

Claire i am so slow it was the first thing i saw this morning on face book, looks like she is defieing the 2nd wave of grads rule. hugs and hoe she doesn't keep u waiting much longer.

girls have i missed something i am meant to be doing with abby she spends her life in the pram or cuddling and feeding should i have her out doing things? like in her bouncy chair or on her play mat?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

:hug: to Peanut and Pink for teething little men :(

Happy EDD Pink fxed she doesnt keep you waiting long ..... but then shes a grad baby and then seem to want to keep us waiting :dohh:

SK well done :kiss:

Tas glad you and your OH sort of sorted things out :hugs:

Gilz I agree men are complete and utter tools and if your doing the night feeds you rule :thumbup: does Noah have a bouncy chair? does he like sleeping in it or what about his car seat or buggy :shrug: I know with the car seat their not suppose to be in it for more than 4hrs but if hes feeding regularly then he wont be :winkwink: only I remember my niece been hard to settle on a night and she would only sleep in her bouncy chair and often my sister would bundle her up as if she was going out strap her into her car seat and take her to bed like that when she was desparate :thumbup: she would sleep for hours :wacko: tbh the rule book goes out of the window cause I would be willing to try anything and well we have :thumbup: DH told me off yesterday morning for lifting Charlie in with me and he snatched him out of my arms when he threw his :hissy: I was raged :growlmad:

madcat so sorry your having to go to the house again :( and as for :sex: DH put me on a `guilt trip` on Saturday making sex related comments and going on about hows hes really missing it etc :trouble: `hello just had a baby so feck off!` 

Molly bless matt for thinking he was doing the right thing giving abby a formula feed at least he was trying to help you by letting you sleep in :thumbup:

Apologises if I forgot anything :flower:

AFM well I have horrendous backache and am not feeling great :( I sort of feel like my bodys sense of gravity has changed and everything feels really bizare :wacko: sorry I cant describe it better than that :dohh: my lady garden isnt so bad apart from my pee hole too but I also think thats catheter related :dohh: still a tad constipated but slowly getting back to normal but the worst thing for me has to be that my pelvis is still `clicking` which makes me feel :sick: I also feel like :cry: ugh! Last night I offered DH the choice between early rising or the night feeds and warned him I didnt want any :hissy: from him :thumbup: he chose early rising and so I did the night feeds which currently seem to be around 1am and 4am :dohh: Charlie woke at 5.15am and wouldnt go back off so DH got up ..... I woke up at 9am and showered :) DH made a few minor comments but I dont think he dare mention if further because he made the choice to early rise :thumbup: Its :rain: here today so we are indoors :( and bored tbh :wacko: I have been sorting my tax reclaim stuff out because DH has been promising to do it for weeks and hasnt bothered :trouble: its not like we dont need the 1k am owed back :shock: anyways its turned out to be pretty easy I thought it would be a dog to sort so now I have all stuff ready to post :thumbup: on a :sad1: note it occured to me yesterday I will need to start job hunting soon :sad2: my boy is only 4wks old :nope:


----------



## tas1

Happy due date pink,hope she makes an appearance soon! 

Madly do you wanna come train my OH, sounds like you have yours under control now lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly and other SPD ladies I hope you're all seeing your physiotherapists postnatally. I have my appointment tomorrow. Normal is two finger widths gap at the belly button which is the widest bit and I think I can feel that right at the too jot far under my boobs! No wonder I feel I don't have the muscles even to stand up straight.

Molly no there's nothing to do with them yet. Indigo is wanting to be entertained now and all we can do is walk her about to look at stuff, well DH does as it breaks me to be long upright carrying her. She's not into sounds and colourful shaky things yet. I suppose it makes sense but it's annoying how their minds are always so far ahead of their bodies!

Hope James improves from his teething woes too. Byron is full of beans now bur it's always this way, three bad nights so I expect another tough one tonight.


----------



## tas1

https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Arms-Reach-Universal-Co-Sleeper-Bedside-Cot/productinfo/4367/

I found a cot that attaches on to the bed! But need to find it alot cheaper x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooo! I'm excited! We found 4 rolls of the My Favourite Things border from Baby's R Us on Ebay!!!! It was out of stock in our area AND for delivery! 5 days to wait to see if we win it though. Currently bidding 26 pounds. The rolls retail for 9 pound a piece so we would get basically 10 pound off! I hope we win! fx'd!


----------



## molly85

ok trying to have a nap shifted baby from chest and shes crying. pleas don't tell me the fart was a poop. im comfy


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
peanut i'm with you on the gaping vj!at least there's nothing hanging out,so i think we should stop looking lol!wait and see how it feels when we resume sexual activity!
Poor you and pink with the teething toddlers:hugs:
Gilz,you do what you've gotta do to maintain your sanity,if that means bringing noah into your bed,then so be it.
What is with all these oh's\dh's at the mo?
Make them get up if its their turn ladies,even if it means it takes you 10mins to wake them,its the principal,they've gotta do their bit,they wanted these lo's too.

Well the cold the boys had all wk has spread to dh by fri,teagan by sat and me by sunday.I am completely dosed,bunged up,headachey and feel shit.At least I'm not pregnant so can take some drugs!!
But I can't cope with looking at teagan all sick,she's too teeny.She's trying to breathe through her nose,and its so laboured,and then its as if she starts panicking coz she can't get enough breathe in.She was in an awful way last night so just after midnight I actually brought her downstairs and cuddled her all night on the sofa,dozing in and out of sleep.I'm sooo wrecked,oran and shay both up before 6am,screaming and chasing about the house!
So I willl be heading to my pit by 7.30 or 8 tonite and hopefully will get a few hrs sleep in before teagan starts.
Dh will stay up with her til 11/11.30,just hoping she's more settled tonite.


----------



## vbaby3

Tryin to remember what else I was ganna say!
Madcat,dirty scumbags in your house,I would be fuming.
Pink happy due date,hope you're alright hun.x

We were at my nieces 1st birthday party on saturday in dublin,had a lovely time,I even had a few too many wines,whilst my lovely dh chauffered me home and did the night feeds:thumbup:(see they're not all bad!)
It was reallly nice to let my hair down a little,and feel like me and have a bit of crack instead of always being mummy!

Madly thats crap about your photos,hope you get some good 1's at the next shoot.x


----------



## tas1

Just some pictures of my boys :thumbup:

Im a proud mummy :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







caleb and caden 009.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









caleb and caden 022.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









caleb and caden 023.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3









caleb and caden 031.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









caleb and caden 002.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## madcatwoman

Ok, ive been trying to catch up!, lol Vbaby-youre right, we should stop looking down there and see how it feels when we resume:sex:, actually, maybe its less scary just to look:haha:

Molly, that wasnt a fart, it was a poop, so move your ass and change that nappy!:haha:

we're done at our rental house, lost a bankhol weekend in the process. the filthy [email protected] even stole the light bulbs and bulb from the cooker hood!.
we were talking to a neighbour and she told us they had 2 other people living at the house, plus he was leaving to work with a taxi company at 10pm in the evenings!.
we just need to get some money back from the deposit.

Health visitor tomorrow. Erm, i cant think of anything exciting really!:shrug:

Oh and Tas, nearly forgot to say, loving your photos hun!


----------



## loopylollipop

Tas what lovely photos :cloud9:

Pink - Happy EDD!!:happydance: (sounds like its not a good time to pop out a babe tho so hang on a bit..)

Madcat - did you find out whether you can give a bad reference for these t%$&ts??

Hugs to the girls with baggy bits :blush: It will all come right I promise!

I think my catheter related problem was mainly related to trauma as I kept trying to turn over in bed and wondered why stuff hurt then remembered I was tied down by my bladder - ouchy!!

Hugs to those with arsey OH/DH and teething problems :wacko:

Mine, for all his faults, has been an absolute godsend this weekend. He has looked after all the kids, let me sleep, cook, wash, play, shop, measure up for wallpaper and made me feel like a sexy chick again despite being a few stone heavier :winkwink:

He darednt grab my (.)(.) tho for fear of getting an eyeful of booby milk. They have been massively engorged this am and Dylan didnt have massive full boob feeds overnight. They were so big he couldnt latch on, and then when he did nearly drowned in milk. Spent a few minutes choking poor thing! Had to express some in the bath so he could latch on and so I didnt explode.

Molly I havent got the hand of working out which are farts and which are sharts (shitty farts....)


----------



## tas1

Thank you!

Glad you have finished the house,have you got someone else to rent it out?

And stop looking down there,they ain't pretty anyway let alone after a traumatic birth! If your peeing without it hurting and if it's ok to sit down then maybe think about sex! 

What a horrible day I feel like I've been locked up coz I wanna go out but nowhere to go without getting wet! Ive baked some cakes though what a great diet I'm on lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

My birth wasn't traumatic, just the normal stretching I guess!

Oh loopy I hate engorged boobs. Mine feel much more settled now which is good.

Lovely pics tas.

The sun's come out so we're going to dash out in the hope if a dry dogwalk.


----------



## PeanutBean

Is it your edd pink? Congrats!!!


----------



## tas1

I haven't even looked down there but I guess it's gone back to normal as my OH hasn't complained unless he's been polite!

I wish the rain would go away so I could go for a walk!

Pink hasnt been on for a while fingers crossed,just hope James is a happy bunny now 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Loopy, re- reference, no you arent supposed to do a bad reference, but you can refuse to do one. unfortunately we did one for them but left out negative stuff, just to get them out the house basically. i feel like ringing their new landlord up(who phoned us for more info) to tell him the rest now, but we just dont know if theyre the type of people to come knocking on our door(if you know what i mean).



> tas:
> And stop looking down there,they ain't pretty anyway let alone after a traumatic birth! If your peeing without it hurting and if it's ok to sit down then maybe think about sex!

:haha:
made me laugh, but very true!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone thanks for all your kind words re teeth and dates!

I'm still here, been keeping myself busy, tbh my house is a never ending pile of crap so been constantly cleaning it just in case! It would break me to come home to a pile of washing etc! Went to focus and bought stuff for the garden which is looking prettier! just need to do a few more things. Tbh I was a bit disappointed with the discount most stuff was only 10% off and we used to get 15% military discount which their not doing now! So actually it cost us more!

Tas love the photos! Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

I have my fingers crossed you wont be waiting much longer pinkclaire, you cant do anyworse than me put it that way :shrug:
You suffering any nerves at all or just of the mindframe .."bring it on!".


----------



## sequeena

Oh dear I don't know what impression I've left on Sean's mother!! She rang out of the blue and he asked if she wanted to speak to me - I have a huge phobia of speaking on the phone to people I don't know so there's me going 'No no no no!!!!' he gave me the phone in the end and I must have sounded like a complete dick!

Her partner is sitting his driving test soon so hopefully Thomas will have another grandparent he can see often!


----------



## madcatwoman

we might finally be able to get outdoors with our prams, soon, hopefully:shrug::winkwink:

https://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/2568?area=LL22#

sequeena, i dont like speaking on the phone either, i'l avoid it like the plague, i'l text, email, write, but hate phoning!


----------



## sequeena

oooh madcat I've just looked up my area and it seems to be brightening up soon! https://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/2781?area=SA12


----------



## tas1

Cat it's best they are out of your house,you want people to respect your house not trash it!
Pink your gonna have to scrub some floors whilst having sex lol don't know if it'll work coz I was induced but honestly I didn't do it anyway lol

Well I'm supermum tonight,my OH says he is poorly so has gone to bed thanks a bunch so I've bathed caleb and ready for bed,cut cadens hair bathed caden,washed and dried
up,clean my surfaces,got caden ready for bed,got him a snack and juice,got calebs bottle ready and Im now feeding him! Just got sort washing out put caden to bed do the steriliser and watch glee 
I could do this on my own only thing is I wouldn't want to share my boys with him lol

Xx


----------



## sequeena

tas1 said:


> Cat it's best they are out of your house,you want people to respect your house not trash it!
> *Pink your gonna have to scrub some floors whilst having sex lol don't know if it'll work coz I was induced but honestly I didn't do it anyway lol*
> 
> Well I'm supermum tonight,my OH says he is poorly so has gone to bed thanks a bunch so I've bathed caleb and ready for bed,cut cadens hair bathed caden,washed and dried
> up,clean my surfaces,got caden ready for bed,got him a snack and juice,got calebs bottle ready and Im now feeding him! Just got sort washing out put caden to bed do the steriliser and watch glee
> I could do this on my own only thing is I wouldn't want to share my boys with him lol
> 
> Xx

That's some kinky shit right there :rofl:

Bloody men!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I actually just made my OH scrub the floor :haha: does that count? Last time we tried to :sex: it wasnt exactly successful, kinda put me off now!

I am in a bring it on frame of mind but I'm trying to be thankful for every extra day I get with James just me and him as I am feeling a little guilty :blush:

Those of you with other kids, how did your LOs react to presents being bought for the new baby? I'm quite worried about this!


----------



## tas1

Caden was abit naughty at first but he was fine with caleb, he was really sweet with him and did anything for him but if I asked him to do something for me he would say no! Caden is alot better now!

I read that when your bring your other child to the hospital for the first time to not hold the baby til they see it in the cot!
Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OOh thats a good tip! I imagine James will meet her at home for the first time, depending on what happens, this is how I have it pictured in my head: put James to bed 7pm, call my mum, in hospital by 9pm, her born by 2am, home by 7/8am. Nice calm waterbirth. 

How realistic do you think :haha:


----------



## tas1

Lol such a good plan but I think it may go out the window lol! 
I dint wanna stay in and even though he was born at 18.34 we still had to stay in! It was quicker though half the time than with caden! 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron was ok pink. A few people sent things for him too. My mum was the first to bring a present and she also gave him an old doll's cot she had done up for him so he could play with his baby while we 'played' with Indigo. For others we exained the presents were for her but asked him to he'll us to open them and the cards. We also got hikma present from Indigo and meant to go shopping with him to pick something for her but that never materialised! Lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

4:30 and awake with some really bad heartburn....

I thought I was having a heart attack! Pain in my chest and down my right arm...

God I just want to sleep! :cry: I have to be at the hospital at 9am so I need all the bloody sleep I can get!! :nope:


----------



## tas1

Sofie have you tried drinking milk? Sleeping sat up? X


----------



## tas1

And pink I did the same with caden,I bought him a present from caleb (some dumper trucks he had been asking for so caden was very impressed his little brother knew what to get him) then he bought a teddy for caleb! Some people bought caden a present too but only close people! 
I have found that not many people have been bothered with my second,I got loads of cards and presents for caden but maybe a quarter of what I got with caden for caleb. 

Xc


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies! We did chose a teddy for baby together and we've got James a pressie from her!

SK the heartburn is awful isn't it. I get it really bad too every night pretty much! What are you taking for it? 

My little man had a much better nights sleep last night, he slept 7pm-6am andthe difference in him is amazing! He's woken up all happy and playing in his cot!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Just catching up :)

Pink hon pretty much what the other Ladies said but Oliver was ok with meeting Charlie :thumbup: its now we have the problems :dohh: we bought him his DS from Charlie and me and him went an bought Charlie a gift from him which was a toy spiral for his carseat/pram ..... I found most people bought him a little summat too sweets, a mag or a little car were just some of the gifts and like Peanut we let him open any presents Charlie recieved :thumbup: mostly clothing so all very boring to him anyway :rofl: and so glad you have a happy boy this morning :)

Tas lovely pics of your boys :) especially the ones with `matching` outfits :thumbup: I would love to achieve this look for my boys too you know for pictures and stuff but with Charlie been newborn and Oliver wearing size 7-8 clothes (even though hes only 5!) this might be a tad difficult :dohh:

SK I hope you got some sleep hon :hugs:

madcat glad your cleaning is all done with :kiss:

Loopy bless your DH for letting you catch up on sleep and for your comments as always they make me LMAO :lol:

mmmmmmm did I forget anything....probably :dohh: my apologises :flower:

Well in Madlyland I suggested DH do the night feeds and I did the early rise :thumbup: well he was dead reluctant because all he does is loose one hrs sleep less than normal however I pointed out hes not working today and also that Charlie is over 4wks old and he hasnt once done all the night feeds since he was born ..... well that shut him up :rofl: So when Charlie first woke about 2am I got up to tend to him cause DH didnt wake straight away but then suddenly he was wide awake and told me to get back into bed :winkwink: we switched sides of the bed and he got up with him again early this morning not sure what time that was though :dohh: Charlie woke about 6.30am grizzling and wouldnt settle so I got up with him :thumbup: I sent Oliver back to bed because it was too early for him to be up :wacko: we have a 7am getting up rule :thumbup: however hes now up and we have had breakfast, I have sorted all the dry washing out it just needs to be put away and I have also prepared Charlies bottles to be sterilised :thumbup: Charlie is currently asleep in his pushchair :lol: Oliver is watching cbeebies and me well am catching up on bnb :thumbup: I too feel like I could do this on my own Tas :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

Morning everyone :flower:

Sofie I read on fb that you have heartburn, hope it's gone now. I always dread the heartburn after my first wee of the day, takes ages to get back to sleep and today I just gave up.

Madly I can't believe your hubby hasn't done ONE night feed since Charlie was born!! I think I would batter Sean if he tried to pawn all the night feeds off on me (though I will be doing the majority) :rofl:

I know Peanut has a long day ahead of her so :hugs:

Pink hope baby is making an appearance now or sometime soon :hugs:

AFM it's baby bean's due date today and I'm not sure how I feel. Should I still be grieving for a baby who never got past 6 weeks when I'm due to give birth in just over 2 months?? I don't know, I'm sad and confused :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sequeena, you do what you need to do :) And know that Thomas has a lovely big brother or sister looking over him. :hugs:

:hugs: to Peanut. 

Where's that :baby: SK? :haha:

AFM, DH has a hospital appointment this morning for his knees. He's had knee problems since forever and they haven't done an MRI ONCE!!!! Just x-rays. So I'm going with him this time and we're not leaving until they do more testing! He's in constant pain and on Tramadol for it. He's done all the standard physio and had surgery on both already. Someone should not be left in this amount of chronic pain for this long! :grr: Rant over, lol!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Ozzie :flower:

I feel for your OH, it's taken forever to get further tests for Sean and physio's have only just realised his pelvis is tilted forward which means he walks hunched (always wondered why he did that) which adds to his back pain :nope: He's not allowed to take tramadol though, it's banned in his place of work because it makes you drowsy. You can be sacked if you're caught with it :wacko: so he makes do with solpadol.

Hope he gets the extra testing and some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Gosh me too! He's been in pain for so long and I watch him walk sometimes and wince because it looks so painful! :cry: I'm sick of doctors fobbing him off so I'm glad I'm going this time to see what they say because there's something not right about letting someone live in pain like that!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope the appointment goes ok Ozzie. Sofie I found it was worse lying on my right and rennies really helped me. I'd also be woken in the night by it roaring up my throat.

Well you've probably seen on fb but I've had about 4 hours sleep. After the two bad nights teething naturally it was important my body not sleep at all mast night so after a feed at 2am I couldn't get back to sleep. Tried allsorts, played on my phone a bit, 5am rolled around and another feed plus a poo filled nappy and some time settling her back as the change woke her up properly. Then I lay a while wishing I was asleep and finally feeling tired now that it was nearly getting up time. DH is working late tonight because of the holiday yesterday and so I'm on my own with the kids til nearly 9pm. Byron is fractious. Have to walk the dog shortly in the hope there's a chance of Byron sleeping before we all go to the hospital for my physio appointment at half 2. Got to leave early for that as there's never any parking at that time so have to push the double pram 100 miles from where I can park. So no nap for me today and it's going give a VERY long day.


----------



## tas1

Hugs to you peanut,I hope you can go to bed when your DH comes home!

Also my OH hasn't done a night feed,he did try but he messed about too much and I hate my boys crying unnecessary!
Think we are all supermums coz we always think we can do that better even when our OHs are helping lol prob just me lol

Well I've just put laptop on and my OH has left his msn on and one of his so called friends started to talk to him so I said it was me so he said ok oh right,so I'm not sure if I'm hormonal still or think it's cheeky of him to start talking so I asked if any of his so called friend knows he has had another baby because he hasn't seen or heard from them for years and I think it's not nice.....he said he heard that we have had another baby but he hasn't got my OHs number and he doesn't go on msn much coz he works away, so I put it's bang out of order that no-one has been in contact coz there are ways to especially because my OH was a major part of the circle of friends but then most of them slather my OH off or told lies about him so they wouldn't care..... Just waiting for a reply.
I know I don't like most of them but they were my OH friends and I always made them feel welcome does my head in!

Anyway I think caleb has a heat rash or ezcema on his face,I've got aquaeous cream to put on,what else can I do? Should I take him to doctors?

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: FINALLY!!!!! He's getting an MRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Only downside is the appointment could be in the next 2-3 weeks.....and what happens in 2 weeks and a bit? :dohh: :haha: Ah well! At least this doctor had some sense and wants to investigate further!


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all!
Peanut,know how you feel,I'm running on empty today too.After sitting downstairs all night with teagan on sunday I went to bed early last night,but couldn't sleep with my own congestion and achyness!
Was up with her at 12,again at 3,and then at 4.30.she wouldn't settle after that so I've been up since then.
She's started having bloody snots come out when she sneezes and nose bleed,I went to town and asked the pharmacist and he said its prob the saline solution I'm using.So I now have the calpol saline solution,probably a bit milder,1 of them sucker things to suck out the bogies and baby vicks.No point in taking her to doc,they won't give anything to a 4wk old.
Anybody any other suggestions for a very congested lil baby?

Pink,hang in there hun,and make the most of your time with james.
It didn't seem to bother the boys when teagan got pressies,a lot of people brought them something small too.Both boys bought a pressie for teagan and brought it into hospital for her,and teagan had a couple of wee presents for the boys.
I do remember when it was just shay and oran was getting all the pressies I was feeling guilt too,I actually bought a load of wee cheap lil toys,like pound shop crap to give to him when people called with pressies for oran.Might be an idea for you,coz james is so young he won't understand why he's getting nothing!

Gorgeous pics tas,your boys are lovely!


----------



## vbaby3

Sequeena,I was in the same situation,I lost a baby at almost 7wks in between the boys,so I was 4 months preg with oran when that babies due date came around.
I did feel sad,but then when I had oran it just made me think that the other baby just wasn't meant to be,or I wouldn't have my gorgeous Oran,iykwim?
We were both lucky in that we fell pregnant again soon after,it would have been awful to get to the lost babies due date and still be trying to get preg.Big hugs hun.x


----------



## PeanutBean

We're in the same boat vbaby! A few times a day I think oh i've a sore throat or swollen glands. No time or energy to really notice I'm poorly too. I think it's easy to forget milk is a baby's drink as well as food, washing that snot away. Indigo's been feeding 1-2hrs during much of the day and 2-3 during the night and DH can't do any of those feeds!

Byron has been really hard work. :( Had to pin him down on the floor to clean his teeth and every time I've left a room he's screamed and cried, 0-60 in 3 seconds. Got some bribes for the hospital appointment but I'm dreading it.


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all.

Madly, im the same with the night feeds, we are doing this on our own!:wacko:, the only time id say i wasnt, is in the evening when i pass Bailey onto DH for an hour when i go for a LONG hot shower and do my hair.

Peanut, you must be shattered, hope you get some relief soon, sounds like youre going 100MPH at the moment.

HV came this morning,she was pleased with Bailey now being 10lb4oz, said i can just take him once monthly to the clinic now, so thats better than having her here every week, it kinda disturbs my routine.

We had a tiny bit of sun this morning, so after the HV i got us to tesco for a few things then did a circuit round the local park, it was so nice to feel some warmth and get out with the pram for once. I was walking round remember the last time i was there at 37 weeks and hobbling along feeling sorry for myself!:winkwink:
So we have had a feed(both of us),a nappy change(one of us) and Bailey has been put down for his PM nap now.


----------



## tas1

I can't get motivated today I've done nothing this morning! And now when i need to go out it looks like rain and I have washing to put out!

Why is it that you have a good active day then a rubbish can't get anything done day!

Sorted my tax credits out and cancelled sky sports!

Forgot to tell you to put babies name down for pre school now coz I'm finding it hard to find one for caden and his name was down on one got over a year! I didn't realise when in labour with caden I would need to put his name down so Ive learnt my lesson and put calebs name down on a really nice one that we are hoping caden will get into but not looking good!

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've had to take off one of my rings because my fingers are swollen :cry: I don't have high blood pressure so is it just water retention then?


----------



## madcatwoman

ozzie, i had to take my rings off too, esp before labour incase i had to at the hospital and couldnt get them off!

bloody hell tas, registering for pre-school now?, is this normal?:shrug:


----------



## molly85

Soz for the lack of sleep girls anyone on facebook will have seen my statuse so not rubbing that one in.

Ozzie mine came off at about 32 weeks and went back on when abby was about a week old. I now have feet and ancles again so you do deflate quite quick.

Vbaby have you tried steam menthol and eucaliptus in the water?

Abby has been registered at teh hospital nursery since i was 8 weeks pregnant and i registered her at the local one last week we still have no deffinate plans but thought best get her in some where!!!!! My old boss's family ownede a nursery so I was fully informed on the problems of getting them in.

Matts just cooking me curry so best go eat it before someone wants their food.


----------



## tas1

Yeah cat it's normal I think it's mad to do it now but I'm really struggling getting caden in one especially one with his cousin who is 11 days older than him! It's so stupid but if you don't get them in one then they ain't in one and have to wait til school!

I think I may be sinking into depression about our money situation, its that bad I have had to ask MIL to get calebs milk and some toiletries for us (she works at boots and gets a good discount) and I always decline her offer of buying it for us as he is our son and we should provide for him but I just don't wanna risk not being able to get any! I'm just panicking about our holiday luckily some activities are in with the price and it was paid for months ago,but we need food to take and petrol I just hope we can find some spare money! I feel like crying all the time and even more so coz our holiday might be rubbish and caden is looking forward to it! I've even thought about selling my engagement ring to get money,I can't figure out how we got so bad! I want what's best for our boys and I'm scared I can't give it to them! Even if I want and got a job we would be paying out for childminders and I wouldn't make much after that! 

Sorry to rant on here I just don't wanna tell my mum how bad it is or any of my other friends xx


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh thanks molly,1 of the other mammies at shays pre school is bringing me a loan of her humidifier tomorrow so hopefully that will clear her head a bit:thumbup:

Its mad to be thinking of pre schools already isn't it?I live in a small village so shouldn't have problems with the pre school,but the boys names were down in the primary school from when they were a few months old.
Shay is starting big boys school in september:cry: so I'll get teagans name down then.
1st time mummies,enjoy and cherish every moment,I am completely distraught that I'll be sending my gorgeous boy off to school in september,Imagine him in his wee uniform with his schoolbag on his back:cry:
Its as though you just blink and they're all grown up so enjoy them:hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby so many people say that, im trying to take in every moment of Baileys early days, even just now i was standing at the door way of our living room just watching him sleeping in his basket, and all the little facial expressions he does in his sleep, he looks so georgeous, i dont want him to grow up too quickly but i know it'll happen in the blink of an eye, i think DH is very much looking forward to him being a proper little boy though.

Tas, so sorry to hear about the shit time your having financially, things are tight with us but not as bad as you have it, although my dad has recoiled many a story about when i was small and he hit bad times that worried him sick, he sold things too and cashed in an early pension. I think you do what you have to do, even if it means swallowing some pride:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

nggghhhh why does shit fall on us all the time :( turns out I may not have a home in a few months. We're not bad people so wtf :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> nggghhhh why does shit fall on us all the time :( turns out I may not have a home in a few months. We're not bad people so wtf :nope:

why is that?,whats happened hun??:nope:


----------



## tas1

Oh no sequeena what has been said? X


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> nggghhhh why does shit fall on us all the time :( turns out I may not have a home in a few months. We're not bad people so wtf :nope:
> 
> why is that?,whats happened hun??:nope:Click to expand...

Full story in my journal, can't bear to type it out again :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

News update :flower:

i dont think Bid's will mind me telling you girls on the forum here, shes in labour since 8am with contractions about3-4 mins apart & just wondering when to go to the hospital bless her.

Oh before i forget - anyone who has her on their facebook, dont put anything on her wall as shes keeping it quiet from close friends and family for now!


sequeena, i'll take a look at your journal!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Go Bids!! Sadly I've not a clue when to go into hospital!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww go bids!

Its normally when you are having 3 contractions every 10 mins that are regular. For example when I was in latent labour they were coming every 2-3 mins, but it wasn't regular, so it would be 2.05. Then 3.05 etc. They really are like clockwork when it starts off! Obviously it depends how far you need to travel etc!

Taz hope your ok, money worries are awful, we've had some bad times but somehow you just get through it xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Babies and children are a strain on anyone's budget, just imagine if you lived in the USA with no CTC or anything! I'm kinda dreading it as baby #2 will be born there (no rush, mind you!). I think people place too much pressure on families! It's like the world doesn't want us to have kids sometimes.


----------



## vbaby3

Yay bids!!!!Hopefully she'll have her lo by morning!!!
I never really went by the timing of contractions it was never reliable for me,I knew when to go by the intensity.I just basically went when I wanted drugs!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

oooooooo! How exciting! Another grad baby is comin'!!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to try and not have anything (you may laugh at me now :lol:). What happens if I'm able to cope then all of a sudden 'oh shit I need to push' and I'm still at home?? :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

you definately won't stay home too long sequeena,unless the hospital is very far away,Poor me went in the 1st time thinking I was in the thick of it,and I was only 1cm and didn't have the baby til 36hrs later!
When it was proper established labour boy did I know about it !!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray for bids! Hope it goes smoothly.

Ozzie almost no-one here will have any state support either next year so don't worry about what you'll be missing out on when you move back! Lol

Tas what do you mean when you say pre-school? Our private nursery has Indigo's name down but both free nursery places and primary schools here have an annual application system so you can't put children's names down earlier and there's no guarantee about which school they'll be at. We can put three choices and if our catchment school is on there we will get a place there even if it's not our first choice. If we choose a different school for first choice then we have to see if there are any free places after their first choice catchment and other social criteria placed have been filled.

Back from physio and been feeding Byron myself with him on my knee like a baby. Ace fun. Not. Physio said my muscles are quite close now which is good because I can do proper curls now and won't need anything drastic but is bad because it means my waist won't return just for my muscles pulling back! I talked to her about prolapse and if I have concerns in 4 weeks at my next appointment then she has been trained to check and will do if I want her to.

Oh and we're not getting our cocking pram after 3 weeks waiting with no info as it's NLT available anymore plus the black one has gone from Argos. So we have a choice of red I don't want again or paying £50 more for the new model. Royally pissed off.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just catching up :thumbup:

vbaby so sorry little Teagan is still full of cold :( hope you all recover quickly :hugs: and I agree with vbaby Ladies enjoy your LOs because they dont stay little for long :( vbaby my Oliver is already at school and along side Charlie now just seems so grow up and massive :cry: what happened to my little boy :sad2: 

madcat we have sun too :wohoo: and we took the boys to our local park where theres a bank hol fun fair :) Oliver was in his element and I got to push my britax around on a proper walk at last :winkwink: thanks for the update on bids :thumbup: another Grad baby how exciting :) please send her my love if you speak with her again!

Glad your OHs appointment went well Ozzie :kiss:

Sequeena your Landlord is an ass :hissy: I commented on your journal :hugs:

Tas am so sorry your having money issues :hug: I agree with what one of the Ladies posted `do what you have to do to look after your boys!`

Peanut blah for crap night :hugs: fxed your physio appointment goes well :kiss:

mmmmmm I think I remembered everything :shrug:

*Ladies whilst I was out Sofie texted me to ask me to update the thread but I saw she updated FB so some of you may already know  Shes been admitted to hospital again with low fluid which she is either leaking or Jake isnt producing enough urine  if he isnt producing enough urine then they will induce her  thats all the update I have right now but if she is able to update me further I will update here too *

and AFM well we took Charlie to his follow up appointment re his fat necrosis on his jawline today :thumbup: the appointment went well and the consultant has confirmed that the lump is shrinking :wohoo: theres a little concern over his high calcium level so as expected my boy had to have his bloods taken again and boy did he scream the place down :cry: we also discussed the feeding issues we have been having with Charlie because it was the consultant which diagnosed acid reflux however considering events since we last saw him he is happy to agree with our GP that its more of a colic issue and Charlie has been much more settled since we switched to the MAM bottles on Thursday and best yet since Thursday and us changing his bottles he has gained weight :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: he now weighs 10lb 8oz :) now I know its not a huge gain but Thursday when the MW weighed him he still weighed his birth weight of 10lb 4oz so since Thursday hes done bloody well :winkwink: Those MAM bottles are bloody brilliant :) The consultant is going to ring us with his blood results in next few days however the expectation is that they will be normal and so he will discharge us back to our GP :) I am so pleased :thumbup:

After the hospital appointment we had photos taken of the boys (reshoot after the error with the disc last week!) I have put these on my FB and will also add to my Journal for anyone who wants a peek, link in my siggy so as not to clutter up this thread anymore :haha: I am very happy with them :happydance: and max speilman are sending off the other disc to their helpdesk place to see if they can retrieve the contents of the disc somehow because it does show that the disc has contents on it but it just wont let you load them :shrug: keep your fxed Ladies they can do something with it :thumbup: either way we didnt pay for todays shoot and disc and the original disc and shoot only cost me 2.00 so bargain either way :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Evening girls :wave:

Tas sorry about money worries :hugs:

Peanut sorry about Kiddicare feking your pram order up :hugs:

Vbaby sorry for family cold germs :hugs:

Yay for Bids with labour starting :dance:

Sequeena your landlord can't throw you out for one incidence of arrears :grr:

Madly glad Charlie's appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, glad your muscles are sorting themselves out!.

Madly- lol we love our prams dont we!!?:haha: im gona take ours out tomorrow if its still sunny!.

Bids asked me how she would know when the pain was bad enough to go the hospital, i said she probably wouldnt be texting me when shes at that point!, but i passed on the advice from you girls who have had "normal labours" to her!. Shes doing really well and trying to "hang on" at home for as long as poss!.


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww bless her! If she's stuck I'm early labour I highly recommend she gets on all fours, squats on a ball etc, as for me I was stuck as James wasn't quite in the right place, he turned and it all kicked off then!! Then I knew I was in established labour lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

think ive got fathers day sorted:haha: will frame a pic for him!
 



Attached Files:







002B&W.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gilz82

Aw Cat that's a lovely picture. I have now idea what to get my OH for fathers day. 

We're having a shitty day over here. Noah has decided he'll barely go 3 hours between 4oz feeds. The HV said today that we are NOT allowed to feed him 4oz every three hours as that will be too much over the whole day. So I decided to try him with 5oz at 4:30pm. He took the whole bottle but started screaming again twenty minutes ago. Gave him 2oz of water as he can't take another 5oz less than 3 hours after the last lot. He hasn't sleep all day so is exhausted too and I now have no idea what to do.


----------



## PeanutBean

I know I know nothing about formula feeding but why can't Noah have more? How did it go from not getting enough to potentially getting too much?!

Saw your pics of fb madly, they're great! I hope they can get the pics off for you. I bet they were saved in the wrong format or something. Eps never opens on anything so probably that!

We're just about managing and the end is in sight. Indigo is whingey but fed and lying on my knee with sleepy eyes. Byron is playing in the bath with all jobs done and just trains and stories when he gets out til DH gets home in less than an hour again 

I'm rediscovering twitter for the third time. Any of you ladies on it? Pm if so.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz i was thinking the same as peanut as to how its gone that Noah wasnt getting enough to potentially having too much, seems a bit crazy to me, surely you should be able to feed him when he needs its it and help him put on the weight rather than limit it?.
Sorry youre having such a rough time, you must be running on empty hun x


----------



## molly85

Go Bids, I think from teh grads i have had themost normal labour this time round so tell her if she can no longer cope she has hit the hospital point for some gas and sir or epi or what ever she wants lol. I so hope i get my gas and air for number 2.

Damn tehm peanut have alook on ebay their were a coupleon there.

lovely pic cat he has a similer forhead as abbyso the wide eyed look is brilliant.

Gilz tell her to F off abby eats every 3 hours and as i can easily pump 3oz from my right boob shes getting way more out of it and she is teh same getstation as noah. they will only guzzle what they want/need your going to wear what won't fit as i found out earlier then she went on to have a further 3 ozs roughly.

hugs girls matts exhausted poor sod we will be heading to bed in a mo


----------



## madcatwoman

they do have similar foreheads molly:thumbup:

re- feeds, Bailey goes a max of four hours between feeds at night (more often three), and usually three hours between feeds durring the day (or on a picky day occassionally two hours bet not often).


----------



## tas1

Peanut we have to have our names down on a waiting lust for pre school it's the 15 hrs that you get free from government so it's not compulsory but after 3 yrs you want a break although I can't believe he is going and I'm sure I'll cry like a baby coz I could just thinking about it but he needs to go! 

Caleb feeds every three hrs normally but if he's having a picky day or a grow spurt he feeds when he wants and maybe it's just another ounce or two but I dont make him coz he doesn't understand! Do what you want with your babies you know them the best!

Caleb is having a picky day today and hasnt had much sleep so he is knackered! He is currently sleeping but wanting to finish his feed so keeps waking up fir a minute then drinking then falling asleep!
Be is holding head up loads now still a little floppy sometimes but he can hold it up for over a minute or more then drops to floppy head again lol he is smiling more as well even smiles at caden which is cute!
Xx


----------



## tas1

Cat that's a great picture will make such a good fathers day present! X


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Quick update...

whilst in maternity unit what was left of my waters have broke and I am on antibiotics to cover me for infection.

They are going to see if I go into labour on my own within the time frame (not sure if it is 48 or 72 hours) if not they are going to induce me so Jake could b here by the weekend.

DH's birthday is on the 4th June :dohh:

Sorry Pink and Ozzie looks like I am jumping ahead :hugs:

Just waiting for the doctor to give me an induction date incase I don't go into labour on my own.

Will update when I know more.

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: you're in the best place sofie xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update...
> 
> whilst in maternity unit what was left of my waters have broke and I am on antibiotics to cover me for infection.
> 
> They are going to see if I go into labour on my own within the time frame (not sure if it is 48 or 72 hours) if not they are going to induce me so Jake could b here by the weekend.
> 
> DH's birthday is on the 4th June :dohh:
> 
> Sorry Pink and Ozzie looks like I am jumping ahead :hugs:
> 
> Just waiting for the doctor to give me an induction date incase I don't go into labour on my own.
> 
> Will update when I know more.
> 
> :flower:

good luck sofie:hugs:xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Another Grad baby:haha:
Update from bids:

Baby Kershaw arrived at 1am 1st June (doesnt know exact time yet), got to the hospital at 9pm 6-7 cm dilated,onhly had G&A and no stitches, he's 6lb10...will let you know a name in a few hours. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mw is putting in the prostin in 20 mins

they are expecting him out tonight or tomorrow

congrats to bids aswell!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thought you were waiting before being being induced Sofie? Good luck!

Congrats to Bids.

I had a pretty good night til the 4am feed. She woke again an hour after going off. Had to feed again and change her bum. Gutted as with another couple of hours sleep I'd be quite good. Waiting for DH to come out the shower so I could have a pee we both fell asleep again and woke at 8am. Nice for sleep but meant I'd not showered nor eaten while DH was here so it's taken 2 hours to get stuff done and I still need to clean my teeth and get dressed!

We're watching Up a Pixar film. It's really good!

Did I say congrats to Bids? Congrats! I'll update the front.


----------



## PeanutBean

Yea congrats twice. :dohh: Same weight as Indigo!


----------



## mamadonna

congrats bids and good luck sofie:happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Dang! Seems these babies are coming in pairs :haha: It's ok, as long as your LO is healthy, SK that's all that matters :)

Congrats Bids!!!!!!! :kiss:

We're off to hospital again for one of our last appointments! Only 2 more to go after this before the section! I can't believe it's coming so fast! We're going to get some shopping done for my hospital bag afterwards (I know I know I haven't packed! :dohh:) Just hoping that everything is fine today as well :). Lots of love to all!!!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats bids!!Great news,and well done for getting to 6/7cm's before going to hosi!!
Delighted for you and your hubby.x

Best of luck sofie,hope it all goes well.x

Lovely pic madcat,great pressie,when is fathers day??


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink's quiet....


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanut "Up" is really good, makes me cry everytime I watch it though :cry:

We're just back from Noah's paediatric appointment. The consultant said that if Noah wants to feed every three hours just now then ive just to do it. He said that he's got catching up to do weight wise and may be having a growth spurt. He said that we can also try gripe water for Noah's colic as he is now 8lbs :wohoo:

He said to do whatever we need to do so that both of us get some sleep at night so if Noah needs to sleep with me for the next month til the colic settles so be it. We have to go back in four weeks by which point they'll have the results of his hip scans. 

Congratulations to Bids :dance: and good luck SK and baby Jake :wohoo:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,thats great noah is up to 8lb now!!
Is he still vomiting all the time or has the new formula helped to keep it down?
Absolutely follow your mummy instincts and do what you need to do,mummys always know best.
pink was posting on fb when I was on a few mins ago so don't think anything exciting is happeneng there yet!
I brought shay to the cinema to see UP,I had a wee cry too.He was not liking the red eyed dogs though,he near shit!!


----------



## gilz82

The vomiting has calmed down a lot during the day Vbaby it's just bad at night now because the reflux and colic make him thrash about so much at night. 

It's funny I was watching a Pixar thing the other day and the guy who does the voice of Doug the talking dog in Up actually looks like the dog if that makes sense :haha: Must be a day for pixar cos I'm actualy watching Toy Story 3, kidding on it's for Noah but really it's just to entertain me :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Good luck Sofie, if you want to help things along after the prostin(sp?) then as soon as youre allowed to stand up go for along walk around the hospital, it usually helps speed things up and reduce the need for another prostin to be inserted:growlmad:, shame you have to be induced but its for the best:baby:

Great news about Noahs feeding and weight Gilz!.

My Bailey has been sick twice , once last night and once today, taken me by suprise as he's not a sickie baby, but he seems to gulp down huge amounts(which usually end up overflowing). we use no2teats for his 150ml as the no1 teats took an age with that ,much milk&usually he'd fall asleep anyway.

I'll update when i know anymore about bids.


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations Bids! :hugs:

Good luck today Sofie hopefully the little man will be here before 12am! 2 grad babies in one day! :dance:

Ozzie is next isn't she? And then I have FOREVER to wait.


----------



## DaretoDream

Sequeena- i'm right before you! it sure does seem like forever doesn't it! but it's not actually. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well! here in the states (at least at my hosp) they don't want us in until we are having contractions 5 min apart. Anything more and they said they'd most likely send us home!!!

Ladies i have a question- on dtd, how long did you guys go until you stopped? I want to stop now and i'm only 31 weeks but it's dreadfully uncomfy. DH seems to still be very happy with all of that and i'm glad he loves my body like this (good lord i'm a whale) but man, i just want to be like 'ummm... no more k hun thanks'. 


How do you tell them? It's so little time that we do right now anyway- just on weekends cause i'm always good at getting out of it during the weeks but is it safe to go the whole time dtd? 

can't believe how time is moving. Congrats to all the new mommies!!!


----------



## sequeena

Ah I forgot dare and pink so I have even longer to wait :rofl:

I haven't had sex for weeks. It's too much of a chore now.


----------



## vbaby3

Pink is next,her lo should be here before ozzies,any day now!
Dare we dtd right til the end,but by the end it was more to try and bring on labour!!
It was generally just quickies lol!!
You do whats comfortable for you though,if you don't feel like it just tell him.It is uncomfortable,and pregnant ladies are so tired,and a lot of the time sex is the last thing on our minds.


----------



## DaretoDream

I worry too because they were telling us in our birthing class about how it can soften the cervix. NO baby needs to stay IN!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

2-3cm at last exa,m


next exam at 6pm contractions regular, using gas and air


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Go SK!!!!!! :happydance:

I'm back! Update in journal, but yes, the date is still set for the 17th of June. :happydance: And his heart rate was 69bpm today! :yipee: :shock:


----------



## vbaby3

Good luck again sofie,glad things are progressing!!

Dare we dtd to bring on labour and I still didn't have my baby til 10 days after my edd,so I wouldn't worry,sex or no sex the baby will just come when she's ready!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My dh is afraid to :sex: because he doesn't want LO to come before the section date :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Dare we never really did it anyway as I feel too sick in pregnancy but I did get a brief spell of horn at Christmas which resulted in my going to hospital and the whole sodding gbs fiasco so that put paid to that. DH didn't dare do it after that.

I have the worst sore throat. Had a completely shit morning but a better afternoon. So tired. Trying to sort out the pram... Got to go make Byron's tea.


----------



## molly85

good luck sofie, a tip if you need a poop let them know real quick lol thats the only sign they got from me and they had minutes to move.

yay bids welcome little man

dare just tell himto go relieve himself if he needs to. we went weeks then had one last gol theweek before i was induced.

abby went fo a 4 hour and 3 hours last night could lounge in bed coz matts home now hes tierd lol it was a bloody good night. abby has done awake time today i have broken her play mat out


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha::haha:Molly! you made me laugh..re- the poop thing! LMAO!!:haha:
i said to DH the other day, "i wonder if i pooped durring labour?", ive no idea!.

Dare, my DH&I quite DTD at 16 weeks!!!!!!:wacko::wacko:, i had this thing where i was terrified it would cause bleeding, poor bugger lol, and i still cant DTD!

i bought this today for Bailey, he hates his bouncy chair, hates the play gym at the moment, so i thought id try this, and blow me down-he loves it, hes so content in it!!!! https://www.elc.co.uk/Blossom-Farm-Sit-Me-Up-Cosy/113377,default,pd.html


----------



## sequeena

Pink is quiet isn't she!! Hope she's in labour, we could have 3 grad babies today!


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> Pink is quiet isn't she!! Hope she's in labour, we could have 3 grad babies today!

strange isnt it, its all or nothing, i think it was Vbaby-Madly & me within days of each other, then a gap..


----------



## sequeena

madcatwoman said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Pink is quiet isn't she!! Hope she's in labour, we could have 3 grad babies today!
> 
> strange isnt it, its all or nothing, i think it was Vbaby-Madly & me within days of each other, then a gap..Click to expand...

oooh so exciting!! Considering me and Dare are close in dates maybe we'll go together or within days of each other :)

Everyone tells me I'm having a July baby though my consultant is happy that I may go to fullterm and possibly over :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I think it's so funny that I'm the only one so far that knows exactly when LO is coming :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

I'm hoping Thomas is late by 3 days. He's been told he has to come on the 7th!! I'll bribe him with extra boobie milk or something :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey girls, sorry to disappoint I've just been busy today! The MW said shes fully engaged. I am getting some strange niggles tonight the past hour so I'll keep you updated if it turns into anything! Shes jumping on my cervix something rotten though!

Congrats to Bids on the birth of her LO! She did amazing!

GL SK I hope everything goes ok :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dance: I can't believe it! 3 more grad babies hopefully soon!!!!!


----------



## tas1

Oh gosh good luck sofie that's happened so fast!

When did everyone come on their period after baby? I think I stopped bleeding after 4 weeks then starting bleeding again after a couple of days! I think I have been blood free for a week! I really can't remember from last time I'm like a first time mum all over again! 

Great news about Noah glad he's putting weight on!
I hope all these other babies are behaving themselves!
And all you pregnant ladies are doing ok! And do what's comfortable to you dare.

I'm feeling so tired,caleb is sleeping fine but I think my thyroid is coming back coz I feel just as rubbish as I did when I was diagnosed! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

lol cat it was teh last thing i remember saying before people started running around and asking to check me lol then more running around.

matt actually does a rather good impression of me passing the placenta it's like abby straining with wind lol.

i don't think i have ever looked forward to a period in my entire life. then back to charting a bit and getting some sort of BC lol

Cat i think abby would like that our sure start centre has some cushion like mini wiggy she would loves to sleep in


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH says he's been spoiled for 9 months cause I haven't had any bleeding :rofl: 

Anyone know how long you bleed after a section? Glitz? :shrug:


----------



## molly85

ozzie it's the same apparently depends on borth weight of baby and placenta i think i have heard. though gilz only bled for a week or so i remember her saying very jealous as i am now on the yucky half blood half not phase yuck.

Pink, PB loopy and other girls planning on BFing when are you planning on stopping and going for formula? I am alot more attached to it than i thought and its dead easy when out but am missing the freedom a bit of having my body be mine and thatr i can't really leave abby with matt and he is missing out alot on being with her as i am the only one who can feed her unless i spend ages doing an expressed bottle


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks Molly. As for BF, I think I want to do it as long as possible. DH doesn't really want me to BF past 9 months, but we'll see. I told him I plan to do it at least until 6 months if I can and anything after that is just wait and see.


----------



## pinkclaire

I would just go with the flow Molly and do what feels right. I think after a while those feelings do go away? Or they did for me! I introduced 1 bottle a day at 9/10 months but that was mainly for nursery and had I not been pregnant I probably would have expressed that bottle :shrug:

I want to feed this one for the same length of time as I feel under pressure to now lol. I would feel guilty if I didnt do the same for her?

I aimed for 6 weeks with James but never quite gave up lol. James weaned himself off in the end!


----------



## molly85

i told myself when teeth arrived that was def the cut off as the gums can bleeping hurt.
she is def eatting alot so bottles could be intresting to see how much she puts away.


----------



## tas1

I slightly wish I was still BFing as formula feeding is so expensive! But he did started hurting me and I felt pressured in doing it! 
Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I never had a problem with teeth, he learnt not to bite long before they came through!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Congrats Bids :wohoo: another grad baby 

Thinking about you Sofie hopeverything is going well :kiss:

Gilz I agree do as you think :thumbup: Noah is your baby although I was also told over feeding your baby can make colic worse and the rule of thumb is 1oz an hour so if they go two hrs its 2oz bottles and if they go 3hrs than 3oz bottles and so forth :shrug: That said Charlie will go 3hrs and only take 2oz and I cannot force more down him so that rule is straight out of the window :wacko: no I def think do what you think cause you know him best :kiss: plus theres nowt worse than that `shrill` crying which no doubt you have heard :cry:

Ozzie so glad your appointment went well and GET YOUR BAG PACKED :haha:

Pink how are you hon :hugs:

Peanut I love Pixar movies my fav been The Incredibles :rofl:

Fab night Molly :thumbup:

As for :sex: we had it the Sunday night before I went into labour early Monday morning :winkwink: well not acutally intercourse but I had a very intense `O` and as for nipple tweaking well :rofl: infact it could be to blame for the very intense contractions along with RLT :shrug: since then we first had :sex: post delivery on Saturday night just past :wacko: DH was keen and tbh I wanted the `1st time` :haha: over and done with :dohh: wasnt so bad :winkwink:

Today I took the boys to my Mums for the day :) we had a nice day out and I caught up with my Mum and Sister which was really nice :thumbup: I have spoken with my Mum about covering my Sister when she has her baby end of July (they have their own business and my sister works for them part-time) because am worried about our finances too but dont want to return to work for as long as possible considering my mat leave would have been until early Feb 2012 :cry: I wont earn as much as what my wage was but it will help :happydance: plus I can take Charlie to work with us and will only work when Oliver is at school or DH can sit the boys :) Oh and on a fantastic note Charlies consultant called today with his blood test results and I am estatic to say his calcium levels are back to normal :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: so we are officially now discharged :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah yeah, I'll get it packed :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

So glad you've been discharged madly!

Molly I bf for 8 months and stopped really because I couldn't bear the thought of the sift bra through the summer. Maybe a shit reason but I was so uncomfy in them. In the event that last month I was only doing one bedtime feed and was wearing my old bras in the day. This time I think I'd like to go to a year. We'll see. I never gave formula. At 6 months Byron had cow's milk on his food and over the next 2 months i replaced feeds with that. Can't say i understand the issue with normal milk given that's what formula is made of. He was getting other nutrients in his food and the remaining bfeeds.

Tas with Byron I bled 8 weeks then got my period at 9. This time I stopped at 4. With Byron we had a tricky start to bf which might be why my period came so soon. We'll see this time. I have my suspicions there's some ovulation going on so if I do get it in the next week or two I won't be entirely surprised.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmm was wondeirng on the `period` thing myself :dohh: I have postnatal check on 14th hoping to make it that far for depo cause I dont relish the thought of heavy periods again :nope:


----------



## sequeena

My aim is to bf for 6 months, anything after that will be a bonus :)


----------



## tas1

How do you know when your ovulating? You will think it's a stupid question but before I got into all the ovulation stuff I fell pregnant so I have no idea and never had!
I feel like I'm gonna come on! Just wanna get to normal so I know When I'm due on as I'm pooing myself I will fall pregnant again and they put a coil in when your on your period so really want to know 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

I used to get pains on one side when I was ovulating (depending on which tube I was ovulatin from). That was my only indication x

Anyone heard from Sofie? There's no update on her facebook as of yet x


----------



## sequeena

From Sofie's facebook;

jacob david nigel hartley born 00:54am, 6lbs 1.5oz, 33 cms

:dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww congrats SK great weight for a prem baby! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I get a different discharge Tas. I've never done any tracking stuff, just notice the change.

Congrats Sofie!

One feed at 3am. :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats SK!!!!!!!!! Come on Pink!!!!!!! :dance: I'm next after pink, I think :shock:


----------



## pinkclaire

I am so hormonal today! I cant stop crying over really silly things, I cried because DH had to go to work :blush: I know I'm barely overdue, but thats it I am officially fed up. If shes not here by tomorrow night I will actually not know what to with myself!


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats sofie,hope both you and jake are doing well!!!

peanut,i think i''m ovulating too,have my pain in my left ovary.I was gonna give dtd a go soon but now i think i'll wait til we go buy condoms.
I was also up for a 3am feed last night,but then up again at 5,I know if she didn't have the cold she would have slept longer,she wasn't even bothered with the milk at that time.My own cold is really bugging me now,I'm so congested I can't sleep and I've a constant headache.The tiredness is obviously not helping.Just wish we'd all get better so we can get into a normal routine.

Madly so gald charlies calcium levels are ok now!!

Happy 1 month birthday to Teagan and Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Pink. You'll get there! fx'd it happens soon!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw pink,I can only sympathise with you hun.Hormonal outbursts are a good sign though,god knows I'd millions of them in the last few days!x


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink if you feel like today is the absolute end then I bet she comes tomorrow or labour proper will start at least!

Sorry you're all still so ill vbaby. Indigo is still a total snotbags which bothers her when she wakes in the night; lots of sniffing and coughing and whinging. It's Jo wonder she needs a drink to wash it all away. But otherwise I think she I'd now much more like her old self which is good as she's had this about 2 weeks! I started with tonsils last night and a more sore throat. Feel so tired even though improbably got little shy of 8 hours sleep last night. Going to walk the dog now then try get to a friend's for lunch leaving me the afternoon to watch tv and try sleep. DH has a schmooze tonight so I'll need all the energy I have to balance bath and bedtime as Byron will have to actually go to sleep since DH might be really late home.


----------



## vbaby3

Glad Indigo is more herself.Hope this doesn't last 2 wks,though the boys have full on green snots and coughs for 2 wks now so it probably will.
It just breaks my heart seeing her all congested and trying to catch her breathe and coughing.Its not helping her reflux either,she's back to throwing up nearly every bottle.
Both her and oran also have sticky eyes.We're basically a very very germ ridden family at the mo!
Hope byron behaves for you,i was also havin a wee giggle at your fb status yesterday!
sounds like a normal day for me,i also get a sore throat from shouting!
How are you finding going from 1 child to 2?
Does Byron pay her much heed?and is he gentle with her?


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry your all still ill Vbaby, it really isn't what you need is it! :hugs:

PB hope you get a nap today! I know what you mean, if James has to late a nap he'll be up later at night when I am at the point of sheer exhaustion! My mum is here for a couple of days (she's driving me nuts though but think that's because I'm hormonal lol) so she's been helping out. Probably not help with my emotions though because I have less to do so think about it more! I really hope she's here by Saturday at the latest, DHs family are down from tomorrow and itll be such a shame if they don't get to meet her, plus my DH has been put on 24 hr guard tomorrow night and I know it's only one day but I don't want him to be away from me at all at the moment!


----------



## molly85

ah pink i remembermatt trying to help just winds you up. 

i feel aright bfing part timer depending when teeth come in. abbyhas made it back up to birthweight and a bit more she was 2540g at birth she is now 2560gso not quite 5lb 11.,

well done sofie another chunky grad!


----------



## PeanutBean

Fortunately Byron is in nursery today so the day itself isn't too stressful. The bedtime issue is that Indigo has her witching at Byron's story and sleep time so normally Byron just plays til DH gets home from work.

The snot sucks doesn't it vbaby? :(

Pink that's awful about your oh. Hopefully labour will start earlier so he doesn't have to do it and you both know where you are.

Molly you really don't notice their teeth at all, don't worry about it!

I've got a conundrum. The stupid neighbour now has her pregnant daughter and son in law at her house and it would seem their dog which is merrily playing in the part of our garden where they have right of way as despite saying she would and it being a term in the deed she has yet to gate that section so it is annoyingly open between our gardens. I really don't see why I should have to see her dog freely running about our land pissing off my dog in her own garden. But I don't know how to broach it. She's very unreasonable and quite stupid and possibly still doesn't understand that the land is owned by us and not her. I want to drop a note but hate that we can't just be reasonable in person and don't want a return to the awful time of notes flying between us with various legal threats. DH really hates the notes but naturally won't go round either and just wants us to put a gate in which in absurd on a great many levels. So what to do?


----------



## pinkclaire

Hmm hard one PB! I would be tempted just to put a gate up I have to say! That would piss me off though.


----------



## molly85

is your dog barking or hers?you could then politly say ithey are disturbing the baby and could she be with the dog outside until she has put a gate up? or just gate it your self. the longe she uses it as her land the more she will think its hers etc. 

I was never really going to bf just matt was keen and I said WTF i'll giveit a gohe was deffinatly the more broody one to start with. Ouch we havejust walked to the bank and library and bank and it involves a steep hill i forgot my pelvis was better but not totally fixed and my bum hurts poor pile.


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat have you heard from bids again?Does baby bids have a name yet?and how are they doing?


----------



## loopylollipop

Ooh yes need to know more Bids details!

Welcome to the world baby Jacob :flower: Congrats to SK and hubby :kiss: Hope you are all well and a fab weight for a premmie xx

Vbaby - sorry about all the poorliness in your household not good!:hugs:

Oh Pink poor you. I would be beside myself if my OH had to be away so near d-day :cry: And super big boo to those nasty hormones. I didnt go overdue this time but did last time and still remember it vividly - 15 years later.

Just received our child benefit letter. Can now sort out my Child Support - I get a payment reduction now I have a :baby:. My ex-hubby claims from me so it will give us a bit of a reprieve from paying the money grabbing *******. We are paying out for three kids which costs more than our mortgage (£800+ a month!!!!). Forgive me a wry smile :winkwink:

PB - hmmmm. hard one. I am very non-confrontational by nature. I would opt for a sneaky gate put up under the cover of darkness:blush:

Madly - so glad things are ok with Charlie :kiss:

Gilz - been meaning to ask - what washing powder do you use? OH commented on how lovely the clothes smelt that you sent!

Dylan is now 2.190kg - still titchy - in fact not even on a centile :wacko: - but finally above his birthweight. Am so pleased. Have started expressing so OH can give an evening feed after work. He kept mentioning how he missed not being able to feed him. So far it is working out well. And the weight gain has made feel even more determined to keep bf. I must say, hand expressing is bloody hard work! Didnt get a pump as I didnt intend to express at all.

Spent my day covered in milk, puke and bright yellow frothy baby poo. And of course that is exactly the time I had an unexpected guest - OH's friend who I have only met once. Of course I looked a state, the house looked a state, and my baby looked a state. And to add insult to injury he doesnt have kids so I didnt even get that 'oh I truely understand' knowing look that fathers give :haha:

Had a couple of bad nights with no sleep and equally difficult days but it seems to have settled today and he is catching up on his :sleep:

Just ordered a poster for OH for Fathers Day. Found some cute gift ideas from notonthehighstreet.com . They also had some nice wall art stickers for nursery, when I finally get to do it. Not cheap, so might just steal the ideas...

Hugs to everyone I missed - I havent had chance to catch up on posts:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry you are all still germ ridden vbaby :hugs: hope you are all on the mend soon :kiss: really is crap when LOs are down with it too :( Charlie still has his cold and has been sicking up too :cry:

:hug: pink I hope she arrives soon too so your DH doesnt have to do duty :thumbup:

:wohoo: for only one night feed Peanut .... tricky one about the neighbour but ditto what pink and Molly said :thumbup: and :hugs: for germs too :(

Molly great news abby has gained :happydance: as for your pelvis are you seeing the physio postnatally?

Congratulations SK I know we spoke by text and I commented in your journal but I wanted to say it again :kiss: 

Hope I remembered everything :flower:

In the land of Madly ..... HV has been today and in a nutshell is not happy with Charlie`s weight gain (neither am I if I am honest!) :( only 3oz since birth and hes a month old today :shrug: we are reviewing again next Wednesday and if he still hasnt gained sufficiently she wants me to see the Dr about having high calorie formula prescribed :thumbup: we agree we expect a weight disruption because of all the problems we have been having but Charlie is still only taking 2oz regularly every 3hrs :shrug: he will sometimes take every 2hrs and he will sometimes take more than 2oz but hes mainly taking 2oz every 3hrs and if I attempt to make him take more or feed before hes ready he just refuses :dohh: So we will see what next Wednesday brings :thumbup: she has also advised me to get some gripe water and give that a go for when Charlie gets unsettled on an evening :thumbup: this isnt every evening just one in every few so I will pick some up and give it a go as nessecary :) I am a domesticated goddness today :rofl: I have done loads of washing (including all bedding which is normally done on a weekend!) and dried it on the line (we have glorious weather here today :) ) and I have cleaned our upstairs every nooky and cranny (just downstairs to do, maybe tomorrow!) and I have also cooked a lasagne and shepherds pie :winkwink: my plan is to batch cook dishes and freeze so when times are tough we still have something decent to eat :haha: oh and my best news of all I got a proper smile and cheesy grin from Charlie last night :cloud9: he was almost laughing at me cause he short of chuckled :lol: but by the time I tried to snap him he stopped :dohh: the little monkey !!!!!

*Happy one month old Teagan and Charlie!*


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies how is everyone today?! Hoping you are all well. Bids i didn't get to say congrats !!!!! 

thanks ladies about the dtd advice. I think i'm just going to have to tell him. It's just so bloody uncomfortable and i'm afraid he'll make the baby fall out or something ridiculous! :haha: 


Having my first baby shower on saturday (mil and mom split into two separate ones because they really don't get along...) So my one from mil is sat and then i don't know when the one is from my mother.


----------



## gilz82

Wow so much to catch up on, I just truly can't keep up these days. 

Loopy - I use persil non bio liquid (purely cos it was on special offer) and comfort fabric conditioner the orange bottle. I always that fabric softener it reminds me of the smell of orange Chewitt sweeties. 

Madly - sorry Charlie isn't gaining more weight I hope the high calorie formula makes a difference if they start it. On the gripe water good luck getting him to take it, I tried it with Noah last night and he spat it after every feed. I don't blame him, I tasted it and it's horrible. Not sure if I can put in directly into his bottle to disguise it a little. 

Vbaby - sorry Teagan is still snotty and your germs are still making you feel crappy :hugs:

Oh I had more to write but Noah is screaming again so I'll be back later :dohh: Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

There's a whole history over this right of way in which there is a deed saying they are responsible for a fence marking the right (which when we moved in had no gate so we couldn't even access the end of our own garden) and gates leading to it which means between our gardens. After much feuding, us getting very sound advice from our insurers and her getting a bunch of lies from her solicitor (we had letters saying she could put up 2m garage doors across our garden which in actual fact would require planning permission, he didn't even read the deed and she had to pay for that 'service'), it got vaguely settled. We wanted to change the deed so that we had responsibility for the fence we which had replaced with her permission in writing, naturally her solicitor advised her not to allow it so she could hold it for future bribery. So we paid for the fence and she can remove it at any time. We're responsible for the ground behind the fence (it being our land) and she is to put a gate (double) between the gardens. It makes no sense for us to pay for it when she could remove it and only she needs access. Even a crap one would be a couple of hundred to get installed. She said she was doing it but never has. This all happened when I was preg with Byron. She stood in my garden and screamed at me. For months she made my pregnancy so stressful. We had to re-fence the end of our garden because she painted in blue (!!!) even after we went round to say it was our fence so don't.

Now I've just had to carry the car seat half way down the street as her children have a fleet of cars parked right across where the access is to our back garden. Given that she thinks she owns the bay in front of our house and made a big deal about us not parking in it (we never had) it's a bit fucking rich!

Well pissed off. If it weren't for the cocking recession she'd have moved after the dispute.


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: for everyone. Congrats again Sofie :kiss:

Thomas is head down, hope he stays that way. That's the best news I've had for a while :)


----------



## vbaby3

Gripe water is rank!!
Do you know you can't even get it here,its illegal!!!!!I live close to the northern ireland border so often go over to get shopping as it is soooo much cheaper and I've gotten gripe water there to try.Don't think it really did much for my kids to be honest.
I think the taste of it actually used to make shay vomit,and he wasn't a sicky baby at all,just a colicy 1!
Hope charlie starts to put weight in soon madly,I have no idea what teagan weighs,nobody here seems to care lol!!
She was weighed when the hv came to do the heel prick test,and when I brought her to the docs coz she kept vomiting when she was 10 days old,and then at her 2 wk check up.She won't be weighed again til her 6 wk check up now.
But like charlie she's not a great feeder.If she takes more than 2 ozs its normally spread over an hr,if she has any more than 2 ozs in 1 go its instantly puked back up,so I'm doing small and often too.
God won't it be great when all our lo's digestive systems are all matured and working well in a couple months.

How did baby massage go gilz?

Teagan is back smiling today so she must be on the mend,she was smiling loads at the wk end,but then once she got sick she stopped and just stares and gives me dirty looks lol!!So she seems to be getting back to herself slowly,just wish the snots would go away so the poor child could breathe while she's trying to sleep!

Enjoy your baby shower dare!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have a baby butt in one side and baby feet in the other :wacko: Literally, my bump is all baby! It's roasting here today! Luckily, DH cleaned the living room and the kitchen! I just have to do the bathroom which is no big deal :dance: What a good guy! :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

ahhh how has abby been so slow to gain she easily out guzzles teagan and charlie little porker she is. 

matts starting to ask about :sex: i have told him to f off but saying we can buy a 12 pack of condoms and it would last us all year was a bit rude when i tried discussing contraception. at 3 weeks i really don't want to risk my stitches.

Does anyone else nearly wet themselves when their baby sharts loudly?
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4









036.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## madcatwoman

Ha!! Molly re- the 12 pack of condoms!!!:haha::haha:
Abby looks sooo tiny in those pics!:winkwink:
i havent been on here all day- soooo many posts to catch up on

erm, right, Bids, yes shes called him Jaymes (but let me double check on the spelling, i know it has a Y in it and i cant remember the middle name:dohh:) she left hospital this morning and is now home and just feeling a little sore and still ind isbelief that a head has come out of down there:blush::haha:.

Bleeding well, i think i might be coming to the end of mine, well its weird, ive started getting mild cramps, but the most i am getting now is a tiny bit of snotty stringy old brown stuff come out from time to time:shrug:

Dh is down the pub on friday, so i asked him if he could go there a bit earlier and come back a bit earlier as a comprimise re-feeding, he told me point blank he wouldnt do that and that i should stay up later and do a really late feed instead:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: we ladies really do bring up these babies by ourselves dont we.


----------



## sequeena

Jacob is beyond cute!!


----------



## molly85

he's got so much hair! 
Cat it is coz sheis tiny Dylan is going to out grow her.
people look at herand say they don't remember their kids being that small so i have to tell them they probably weren't annoys a few people


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> he's got so much hair!
> Cat it is coz sheis tiny Dylan is going to out grow her.
> people look at herand say they don't remember their kids being that small so i have to tell them they probably weren't annoys a few people

people say that to me too, and Bailey is now 10lb4, so your right, those peoples kids probably were never that size!.


----------



## PeanutBean

I had someone say "oh quite a big baby then?" when I said 6lb10! I said no not really! Turns out she had prem twins at 3lb! Lol


----------



## molly85

lol it's deffinatly a perception thing.

Ahhhh we have sleep aversion in the house.


----------



## tas1

I can't keep up and I'm so tired (not from night feeds but getting more sleep I know i should be yey but I got use to 5hrs sleep lol) so me trying to read is not happening my contacts are so dry so I might go to bed!

Congrats sofie! Hope your doing ok!

Hugs to people with germs! And hope babies take their gripe water 

I'm getting pains like I'm coming on also getting a strange discharge,this morning I thought oh I'm losing my plug (like green snot) but then thought I'm not pregnant anymore lol crazy!

I go to golden sands haven on Monday so I'm busy getting stuff ready we are only going for four days and I'm thinking it's 2wks lol how much should I pack for the boys?

Pink I hope she comes soon! 
If I have forgotten anything sorry! X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH cut the grass in the back and the front and my allergies have gone wild! Red, watery eyes, stuffy nose....I've taken an allergy pill, but it hasn't kicked in yet. :cry: Wearing my new nightie tonight and it's so comfortable!


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm still here!


Feeling a bit more positive after yesterdays melt down! My ILs are coming today, feel very guilty that baby isnt here yet as that was the whole reason for their trip, but because they have kids and work and stuff it had to be a planned trip! This Saturday would be 2 weeks overdue by my BFP so I'm going in to get checked and they said they would do a sweep if I wanted, dont really want to interfer but I'm starting to think I will try anything :haha:

Ozzie hope your ok. My hayfever seems to be better when I'm pregnant for some strange reason!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm ok now. Completely exhausted. My right eye is all icky :(. I have a bit of a breakdown yesterday. Just getting fed up.


----------



## loopylollipop

morning all :flower:

Have forgotten what I read already, so tired!
Been up since 3am, Dylan just wouldnt go down unless cuddled.

HV been this morning and weighed him again. He has gained 20g since wednesday so am pleased with that.

Pink glad you are feeling a bitter brighter. I think I would be tempted by the sweep if overdue!

Ozzie - sorry the pollen bugs have got ya. My allergies are always worse when pregnant.

Gilz - been meaning to say a big WOW about Noah being 8lb!! That is fab! Had no idea he had gotten so big. So, although it is a massive struggle, you are doing an amazing job growing him. I wish I could get my LO bigger quicker :cry: He has grown out of one of the little Pooh Bear sleepsuit you sent us so he is certainly getting longer. Will pass it one to a friend who is expecting twins -so thanks again :thumbup:

PB - hugs re your border dispute. I dont think there is anything worse than neighbour disputes, we had it for a couple of years when DS was little and it ruined my life for that period of time.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks! I'm just grumpy because DH cut the grass and cut grass is the worst for me. I'm so tired today! I'm thinking of heading back to bed.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thanks for the info on gripe water Gilz and vbaby :( might not bother in that case :thumbup: my boys has been through so much too with the meds and stuff I dont want to cause him more bother :nope: vbaby didnt realise teagan is a member of the `tiny feeders club` too :wacko: funny how Charlie and Teagan were the biggest two grads babies so far but feed very little in comparision to some of the smaller babies :dohh:

:wohoo: for heads down Sequeena 

and so glad your DH gave you an helping hand with the cleaning Ozzie :kiss: and :hugs: for hayfever :(

madcat couldnt put it better myself if it wasnt for us woman holding the fort :hissy: unfortunately we dont get the perogative all too easily to jaunt off to the pub whenever our fancy takes us now :nope: a night out now is like a military operation :wacko:

Cute pics Molly :)

Loopy :wohoo: for weight gain :) any weight gain is great imo :thumbup: Charlie seems to be putting on very little :dohh:

So glad your feeling better today Pink :kiss:

Today we have another hot one here in Leeds :thumbup: and this morning I have cleaned our lounge and kitchen just washing to do know but am going to get the boys ready and pop out for a walk to the shops :) might as well make the most of the sunshine whilst we have it :lol:


----------



## loopylollipop

morning Madly - its nice over here in Bradford too :thumbup:

just fed Dylan outside, my next door neighbour is bf too so we sit out there and chat and feed our LOs. Its really nice. Need to sort out some sort of shade though.

I agree - any weight gain is good! 20g doesnt sound alot but when you are teeny tiny it is!


----------



## madcatwoman

WOW summer finally found north wales:haha: and god, all of a sudden ive gone from a cardi to a thin top and still too hot!.

even Bailey is in his summer clothes!:haha:

we went down tothe beach this morning, walked all the way from the house&back and did about 1.5 hrs of strolling, and my ass made it with out too much bother!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies

Well sunny scunny is finally sunny and ive been so daring with my outfit it's a boob tube dress above my knees which is a first since before caden as my legs are covered with stretch marks and I've been so self conscious about them but I thought sod it there are worse off than me,I have even been out dressed like this!

Caleb has his summer clothes on too but I'm thinking 3-6 months might not be as tight lol

Best go my 3yr old is grumpy! Hope your all ok x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's so nice out! I'm waiting for DH to get off work. Hopefully he's not too tired and we can go for a walk or something. Took another allergy pill so I hope that's what it is and it's not me getting sick :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,don't let me put you off gripe water,it didn't do any good for mine,but I've seen others swear by it,so worth a try maybe.

Molly abby is so adorable,and teeny tiny.Gorgeous pics!

Bailey is gorge as ever too!

Its beautiful here too,proper summer!!!!
Teagan is in a wee sleeveless and legless romper looking adorable.
She's in the worst form today,maybe doesn't like the heat.She threw a complete wobbler in tesco today,when I was trying to put my shopping on the conveyer belt!
The lovely ladies at my tesco put all my shopping up,and then packed it for me on the other side so I could pick teagan up and comfort her,it was so nice of them.

I am joining the butt fruit gang:cry::cry:
It seems this thread is riddled with butt fruit!
I never had them during the pregnancy so it must have been the labour.I was sore going for no2 but never really investigated until last night and there's a lump.What do I do?is there a good cream or something?
Then to my horror when I had a proper good look,my vj is horrendous.I can see my insides,though they're not hanging out or anything,but my perineum seems real short or something,hope they stitched me right:cry:
I have to get a colposcopy and smear and stuff done in 2 months,so will see then if all is ok,but I embarassed even showing the gynaecologist this monstrosity lol!Lucky my dh loves me!!!

Madcat,can't believe your dh is being so unreasonable!!!
Maybe make a deal with him that you do all the feeds tonight and in the morning and let him lie in,and then he do it all sat night so you have a night unbroken sleep and a lie in?
We always come to a compromise if there's a night out or something.
And at wk ends whichever of us does the night feed gets to lie in while the other gets up in the morning with the kids.:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

vbaby, I think Molly suggested getting a cream from your GP and keeping the area clean :flower: My butt fruit did turn out to be nothing after all :blush: Just my imagination.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks ozzie,we have our 6wk check up the wk after next so will talk to gp then.
Its so unbelievable the things us women have to go through to have babies!
All worth it of course,but jesus do men get off lightly or what!?


----------



## pinkclaire

Vbaby my DH said 'I'm to tired to have a baby tonight' I said 'why what do you need to do' and his response was 'you don't see all the behind the scenes stuff I do' needless to say he got a smack :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

:blush:Vbaby, i think i might have had butt fruit, or a very small one a few weeks ago, i felt something anyway, i used anusol(i think its called) picked it up in tescos, it all seems ok there now:shrug:, its just my butt cheeks right near that area that get sore now and then when walking for some reason.

:baby:Funny you should say about teagan being tetchy, Bailey has been a bit like that today, he was on the way home from the beach but later found out it was because he's fudged his nappy& was sitting in it!!, but after that we had a feed and a cuddle and he was still a bit wingy, he's been asleep for 30mins now in his basket, thats his usually routine now-Afternoon naps.

MIL is at it again (in her indirect way,going thru FIL).:growlmad:


----------



## vbaby3

Check out the 'DO' lol!It cannot be tamed!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Grumpy baby over here too :dohh: yesterday he was a nightmare and only slept between 7.30am and 8.30pm for the odd 10-20min cat nap and the rest of the time was whingy :wacko:

Am not surprised your DH got a slap Pink .... what behind the scenes stuff is he talking about thats what I want to know :shrug:

madcat I cannot believe your MIL hasnt given up on it yet .... silly olde woman :hissy:

Loopy not far from me then :) we too could do with shelter outside too dont want to risk sitting out with Charlie cause we have the sun on our house practically all day :wacko: and theres no shade in the garden .... me thinks a gazebo might be a good purchase :) (we had an england one last summer but threw it away come end of good weather!)

Well we went for our walk :) hes a few pics of Charlie in a summer outfit which is way too big :lol: and I managed to snap him smiling at long last :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Charlie in summer outfit.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









Finally got that first smile ;0.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Check out the 'DO' lol!It cannot be tamed!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: this is so cute :)


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks madcat,will see if i can get some of that stuff.Would be nice to be rid of them before my gyny app in 2 months.I think a gaping fanny is enough to be shoving in his face!!

Yeh i reckon these lo's don't like being too hot at all.

Pink,your dh deserved that smack!!
Saw your post on fb lol,is everyone driving you mad?


----------



## vbaby3

Aww madly he's gorgeous!I can't capture a smile 1 yet.She actually hasn't been smiling all wk she was that miserable,but got a few wee 1's today so hopefully she's on the mend.


----------



## loopylollipop

Aw what gorgeous pictures!

Loving Teagans crazeee 'do! Dylans goes like fuzz when just washed and he looks like a baby orangutang.

Bailey and Charlie both look adorable in their outfits.

Glad you ladies are getting out for walks. Didnt feel up to it pushing our heavy pram 3 weeks after section in this heat. Poor me. ANd my back is really playing up. All those worries about pregnancy, delivery and its the bloody breast feeding thats killing my back. Its my fault, I just shove him on and dont take the time to get myself comfy. Really struggle finding good back support whilst in bed, really should get out on a night and sit in a proper chair. I hate getting up tho:wacko:

Pink - your poor DH!! I really wish we could swap places with the men sometimes. Mine complained about being tired :growlmad: I do everything I can to make sure he isnt disturbed too much during the week when he is working. He did look after me well last weekend so cant grumble too much.

I have been surprised that my VJ has been giving me some grief. Didnt expect this after section. Dtd is quite sore. Still think it is mainly catheter related but did not expect that to go on so long. Humph.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hi ladies!

quick update from us!

jake is slighty jaundice and is in a cot withuv heaters to help.

he has had another blood test and is due another one soon so hopefully they will be ok to go home.

im breast feeding at the moment which is going well. will try and update when i can!

sending some love and labour vibes to pink :kiss::kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

Glad the bf is going well SK, and fingers crossed you will both be home soon :kiss::kiss:

take care hun and congratulations again on your gorgeous boy, love the pics xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Loopy, i have a bad back too!, and i think Gilz does as well!.
And as for the catheter, yeh my bits feel a bit bruised/odd from it even now!.

Madly!LOVE the smile photo,Bailey does the same smile:haha: but ive only managed to capture it on my phone so far!, never have my camera when i need it!. OH and yes MIL is still at(&always will be i guess), DH said she feels unwelcome here(which is why shes arranging meets at FILs house etc), aparently after all thats been said and explained to her shes not totally aware the ill feeling is down to her behavour!, i was amazed, dh said "well, shes getting old"(my ass..shes fully aware of everything!)

BRITAX BRIGADE girls- right, i used the car seat for every day pram use (never bought the lie down pram bit), im finding when the sun is behind me theres no protection for bailey(and the hood on it isnt big enough), does anyone know of a particular make parasol that will fit the britax frame for the this particular use??

we also need some sort of shade for our garden, its south facing and litterally tropical out there!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LO is bouncing about cause I just ate chicken fajitas! OMG! Amazing! I cut up green, yellow, and red bell peppers and an onion and used the mix from the store. Had them with sour cream and cheese! I'm in mouth heaven! :haha:

ETA: FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tas1

Madcat I went to toys r us today and you can get an extra long hood for pushchairs it's uv as well this might work but look around coz toys r us are a rip off! I bought a parasol for our holiday and it was £16.99 I left it too late to run around looking for a cheap one!

I have cleaned all my windows today inside and outside! Trying to get cleaned up before we go away not that anyone will be coming in my house but just in case we get broke into don't want them to look we are jippos lol 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Loving the pics and Teagan's hair! Vbaby I used boots own cream and found it better than everything else and I had prescription stuff too which all just hurt! And push it in if you can, after bms too. It'll be gone before your appointment. From your very brief description it sounds like you might have a mild rectocele. If it's not coming out then it won't be serious. I think I had a bit of one right after that went. As your baby was posterior it might've taken a bigger hit.

For back support I still use my wedge cushion when sitting up in bed to help with my back. I have cushions everywhere!

Gosh I can't remember anymore!

We went to Dunham Massey for a bug walk. Byron was a bloody pain most of the time! But we had a nice end to it with some ice creams.

We finally got our new pram and it's quite a bit bigger folded than I expected so feeling unsure but we haven't tried it yet so we'll see...


----------



## gilz82

Aren't all the grads looking super cute today, and loving Teagans hair Vbaby. I really don't think think Noah's hair has grown since he was born :rofl:

Loopy my back is knackered too. I can't find a way to get comfy consistently when feeding Noah and it's really starting to be a problem given how often he's feeding right now. Noah also gets the fuzzy monkey look after a bath, all of his little hairs seem to stand up like he's had an electric shock :haha:

Yay on being full term Ozzie and on the fajitas, I love fajitas

Pink I really hope your little girl makes and appearance really soon :hugs:

SK glad the BF is going well and hope you get home soon :hugs:

Madcat I'm sure Britax will do a specific pram parasol umbrella thingy, but I know that mothercare do a universal parasol maybe that would fit the Britax. 

Gripe water is now banned in our house. It made things a million times worse with Noah last night. Think the heat must be affecting all our babies because Noah has been crabby all day. Was completely fighting sleep even though he was shattered and just constantly doing little pathetic crys.

Here's a picture of Noah in his summer outfit, just as well I made the most it today cos it's not supposed to be nice here tomorrow :cry:


https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g413/gdonald20/f96b9518.jpg


----------



## tas1

Aww these babies are so cute if I didn't have any babies myself I would definitely want one after looking at them!

Caleb didn't like the heat either when we was out but so much better indoors and his romper and vest unbuttoned! He is having time in his bouncy chair I put the bar over with the rattles on so he had something to look at but he hasn't taken his eyes off me lol 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

ha, we finally got all our babies summery!!!:haha: how long have we waited for that!!(actually dont answer that one).

going to google and see if britax do parasols, but i know the moment i get one it'll be raining again!.

lol DH just nodded off on the couch ready for the pub later, Bailey was asleep in my arms but i need a shower, so i put him in his sit me up cosy ring and he woke up, then DH woke up, so i told Dh to keep an eye on him while i have a shower, so now DH's pre pub kip is...well.. kippered!:haha:

gilz, re- Noahs hair. Bailey was born with a thin covering of hair all over his head, but now the sides and the back are growing real well but not the top!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Universal parasols are crap, I know as we have one and it's a pain! Dunno if own brand ones fair better. Madcat do you not have any pram bit at all as the Britax ones are all from birth so just lie him in that if you have it. We didn't use our carry cot today as I felt Indigo would be roasting in it.

Glad you're doing well Sofie and hope the jaundice goes off soon.

Our pram is quite lovely but has a broken harness clasp so will have to exchange. Bloody never-ending!


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut, are you refering to the pram bit shown in this pic??, we have this, but thought it was ment for use 5+months?, other than that we just have the carry car seat.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







418JldR8ivL__SX315__PIMothercareGreen10percentoff,BottomRight,-1,-1_SX315_.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

madcat i have nothead anything great on any parasol, we mainly use our carry cot as the carseats meant to bepants for posture pass on ifthis is true. the best idea i have seen as a muslin to cover them cheap and chearful 


abby was in her summer dress and we went out to pub for lunch i fed her once at MIL's and we tookaback up formula bottle for the pub if we had needed to feed her and eat. minor disaster MIL gave it to her and most of it returned. bleugh it stunk so bath whenwe got her home and she was practically dripping with sweat so is just in a vest for bed
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Poor thing!

Sorry about your pram PB! Neverending saga, isn't it?


----------



## molly85

ozzzie congratz on full term.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Never thought I would get there! At least LO is safe now! :dance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

another night in hospital.

jakes jaundice has got worse and we are waiting to see the doctor about a plan

i just want to take my little boy home :cry:


----------



## molly85

With you hun, on reflection take advantage of having the MW's there to sort any bfing issues youhave.

reminds me loopytry feeding dyl with him lieing on you chest north south abby does well doing this but u may drop off lol


----------



## tas1

Well done Ozzie getting to full term! All good for LO

Sofie sorry jake isn't getting rid of his jaundice! Hope doctors get him better soon xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

SK, I hope Jake can come home soon xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another thing, I'm cranky beyond belief! Everything DH does irritates me to hell! ARGH! I want to pull my hair out!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw hello ladies! Sorry havent been around for the last few weeks, been really really manic the last few weeks! spent the last couple of days catching up with the thread, been keeping a quick eye on the conception thread too! 

I can not believe how many babies have been born in the last few weeks and how big they are already! every single one of them is absolutely gorgeous! congratulations to all the ladies who have had their babies that i have missed in the last few weeks! 

ozzie that is absolutely brilliant that you have made it to term that it absolutely fantastic what a star you are! i am mean to everyone at the moment lol! i blame the heat lol

sk sorry you dont have your lo home! it is such a frustrating journey but that moment you get told that today is the day is so unbelievably precious and exciting, i hope that day is really really soon!

hope everyone else is doing fantastic, all the mummies and bumps!

me i had my 4d scan yesterday! lol seems like ages ago you were all having yours! the scan was fab but another employee working there laid into my husband about his parenting style - ie she implied that he was a crap dad and our son is naughty . . . yes she copped it! tell me what 2 year old is not keen to leave what to them is a boring scan? it annoyed us so much because our son is incredibly well behaved but at the end of the day he is a toddler! 

breeeeeathe! getting myself worked up about it again, poor dh was so upset all day!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat the website says from birth. If a pram has lie-flat then it's ok.


----------



## tas1

Just watching britains got talent- one of the guys is a new dad and ant asked if he's getting enough sleep so the guy tried saying they take it in turns and ant said I know what guys are like the ladies do the hard work and men just take the credit........... Lol so true so true I laughed my head off

Xx


----------



## sequeena

OMG ozzie yay for full term!! 

:hugs: Sofie he'll be ok, hospitals are not nice places to be but he's in the best place :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on full term Ozzie!

SK hope you get home soon :hugs:

Yes everyone is driving me crazy. Even my nan called me today thinking I'd forgotten to tell her! What annoys me is my whole pregnancy I didn't tell anyone my exact due date for this reason but they got it out of me a couple of weeks ago and now they're bugging me! If there ever was a next time my EDD will be 40+14 lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i remember! i went 2 weeks overdue and had people asking from 37 weeks with ds! when i did tell everyone i had him it was the next day because he was in intensive care, it was 1am when i got back on the ward and i had spent the last 5 hours crying so wasnt in the mood to text everyone. 3 or 4 people actually had a go about me not telling them that i was in labour (hello was in labour! for 3 days!) and that i didnt tell them within half an hour! grrrr people !

this time i have told everyone i am having a c section although it still isnt 100% confirmed to help stave off the texts lol i bet i will still get a couple of when is the section 39 weeks! oh well you could still go into labour from 37! i will have to text you every morning and night to make sure!

sorry hit a nerve lol lol lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I know it's bad isn't it! If you don't get it on fb quick someone else announces it for you too lol. That bugs me! I never write anything on anyone's wall until they've said!

Well my hubby is on his guard duty so he'll be home 7pm with no sleep last night so I'm kinda hoping it doesn't happen now as he'll be sooo grumpy! 

If one more person says to me 'what you doing get her out' I will scream! I have tried everything lol.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

morning ladies,

we had a better night last night.

he doesnt like the cot phototherapy and it took 3 midwifes to try and settle him and in the end i had to sooth him.

so last night we put him in the incubator and i managed to get my first good nights sleep and so did jake.

he slept for 3-6, fed, changed and slept from 7-8:30 and is just having more bloods done then i will feed and change him.

hopefully we might be able to take him home today but i am not keeing my hopes up because i was so upset yesterday.

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Sofie glad you had a good nights sleep let's hope Jake carrys on like that! Poor little guy getting more bloods done I'm hoping they all fine and you can go home!

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'll be disabling my wall the night before the c-section. I'll text Madly with an update once LO comes :flower:


----------



## molly85

lol ozzie i feel such a freak i was online minutes after they did my stitches as matt couldn't do the pictures.

bfing girls has your babyb been sick much? abby is bringing milkback up? she has slept from6.30 til 10.30 am so i had a lie in so shes just had a big feed and bought a bit back up.


----------



## vbaby3

sofie,hope you and jake can get home today.x

ozzie yay for full term!!x

Pink,I had people texting from 36/37wks!!!then to go 10 days over!!!!
The funny part was that I went so far over people thought she was never coming and got bored of texting and ringing and just assumed she'd be coming when i was 2wks over and induced,so things were nice and quiet when i did go into labour!


----------



## vbaby3

I did the night feed so had a lovely sleep in until 9 this morning!!
What time are all the babies having their bedtime feed?Teagan was havin 1 at 10pm,but the last few nights she can not be woken no matter what we do,so has been sleeping from her 8,8.30 feed.
last night i didn't even attempt to waken her,just out het in her basket at 9pm,and she slept thru til 3am,only took a quick 2 ozs,so was back in bed before 3.30,then up at 6am(well dh was)
I reckon if she didn't have this stupid cold she'd sleep in even longer in the morning!


----------



## molly85

um we all go tobed together by 10 usually if she has fed at 8pm and is asleep she will then wake again around 11/12 she is now going longer at night between feeds so usually 3 hours. a proper set routine hasn't been sorted yet as we seem to be demand feeding so as and when she awake and looking hungry. I try not to wake her to eat because it only leads to excessive screaming or her not really eatting and waking a couple of hours later


----------



## tas1

Caleb has his last feed between 9-11pm I give him hungrier baby formula then he wakes at 4am has another hungrier baby then wakes til 8am or longer! 
Molly-caleb is sick and he was on breast milk as well,she might have some trapped wind or is having too much that's what th HV told me with my first 

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

We're pretty much demand feeding too at the minute,its just after she has a feed at 8,she would normally be looking for 1 at 10.30,11.Dh waits for her to waken,but she doesn't,so he tries to waken her to get some food into her so he can get to bed!!
Its fine by me if she has a feed at 8pm and then doesn't waken until 3am!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh! I forgot to mention......DH got moved to the next stage of the interview process with Tesco. He applied a couple months ago to be an at home customer service rep. :happydance: I hope he gets this job! Full time, more money, AND he can work from home! :happydance:


----------



## tas1

I try not to wake caleb if he's hungry he'll wake up! I let him sleep over his feeds in the day no point in waking him coz he'll just be grumpy,it's not like he's starving!
You have your DH well trained coz mine wouldn't even know his feeds he just leaves me to do it!
When does cradle cap goes? Seems like caleb has had it for months I'm using the shampoo but only bathing him every other day coz he has really dry skin on his face 
Xx


----------



## tas1

Well done mr Ozzie!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Dylan just does a bit of posseting Molly he is never actually vomiting.

Ozzie congrats for full term yesterday!

Sk - hope you get some good news today :hugs:

Pink - keep yer legs crossed hun :wacko:

Gotta dash -screaming baby. Lets see ....when did he last feed...oh 20 mins ago and he is booby calling already :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Again! https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...My-Favourite-Things-Wallpaper-Border(0072736) They are shipping the border we want from one store to the one closer to our house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: Might arrive after LO comes but that's ok :)


----------



## molly85

loopy it could be that i think shes got the hang of this feeding thing so is glugging to much. eyes bigger than her belly. im quite aware my parents were told to me being over weight by late childhood so will easilt let her go now 4-5 hours she has gained the weight she needed


----------



## tas1

Aaarrrggghhh why is it when you have loads to do you get a needy baby?!? Never mind at least he is turning into a mummy's boy like his big brother!


----------



## vbaby3

Same here tas,just when i'm getting stuck into housework Teagan starts crying for food so my jobs get put off for ages!
We've never had cradle cap,but once I see dry scalp at all I put e45 cream on it,even through Teagans flowing locks lol!She has some flaky scalp at the front after a bath and hair wash but a bit of e45 moisturiser sorts it.

yay ozzie,great news on dh's possible new job!!

Tas I do have him well trained lol,you have to really put your foot down with the 1st baby.I take no shit lol!!
Now we've no 3 he doesn't even have to be told or asked,he just pulls his weight!


----------



## tas1

Damn I've missed out then,he promised he would help out more with our second so i believed him got pregnant then had caleb and I'm doing most things myself I have to ask him then he gets onto me for moaning so I say nothing but then he told me to tell him what to do...can't win but I'm trying to be firm! Problem is is he's still a mummy's boy and would let his mum wipe his bum if she asked so I'm trying to cut the cord just difficult coz she comes around alot!
Im just gonna teach my boys to be independent and to look after their wives and mum lol!

Calebs head looks minging,I think it's getting better and I'm sure if I bathed him every night it would clear but his face is so dry from those little spots,his ears are really dry too,I've got aqueous cream but haven't put it on his head yet might do it,I remember doing it for my first son but never thought!
Well caleb is asleep on me and making me sleepy do I risk putting him down or should I leave the house a mess?!? 

Xx


----------



## molly85

leave the house abby is having some scream time. I'm not sure she likes being put down without a blankey. shes just puked at me again. not liking this at all hope i don't smell of vomit as i liked my outfit so just wiped it off


----------



## tas1

The joys of motherhood lol! I would of done the same Molly! 
I would leave the house but he doesn't like going out either lol yesterday and this morning he screamed in the car then in his pram,and this morning we went straight out after his breakfast to see if that would help!
I managed to put him down and dust my glass shelves in bathroom then half my living room now I'm back to rocking him to sleep! I knew I should of cleaned up last night while my OH was here,I had it all planned out clean today pack tomorrow never mind doesn't help having a toddler shouting. 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

afternoon all.
had a lovely morning, walk in the park with Bailey&DH, then on to the beach, the cafe and another walk there, and just got back for lunch.
unfortunately in laws visiting this pm, grant me the power to grit my teeth:growlmad:.

Tas, Baileys forehead is dry and also has little spots now.

Britax girls, the handle on our carryseat is stuck now, one side moves but the other is jammed, peanut, will look into the other thing i asked but have a feeling that what you said only applies to the new B-Smart 2011.

Sofie, sorry to hear youre all still in the hospital, it is really upsetting getting your hopes up to come home and have them dashed isnt it? (i shed many a tear):cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie that's fab news about your DH, I hope he gets it! I never thought about doing that with the wall how do you do it? I might do it now lol. 

Molly how much is she bringing up? It's quite normal for them to bring up a bit?


----------



## PeanutBean

I think Britax prams have always been from birth, I never seen one that wasn't. Try the seat and if it goes right down you can use it now.

Molly Indigo spews if she has overfed or is very snotty. It's normal. They feed til there's nowhere else to put it and so it spills over as soon as they lie flat. I wouldn't worry unless it's ounces coming back up.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> I think Britax prams have always been from birth, I never seen one that wasn't. Try the seat and if it goes right down you can use it now.
> 
> Molly Indigo spews if she has overfed or is very snotty. It's normal. They feed til there's nowhere else to put it and so it spills over as soon as they lie flat. I wouldn't worry unless it's ounces coming back up.

Peanut, i must thank-you, and appologise for being so dense, you are right, we got the instructions out lol:dohh: and put the other seat on the pram, god!, i could kick myself, this will be soooo much better for so many reasons!.
im dead chuffed now!:dohh::dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

pinkclaire said:


> Ozzie that's fab news about your DH, I hope he gets it! I never thought about doing that with the wall how do you do it? I might do it now lol.

It's not as popular anymore, but you can get self adhesive borders. It goes in the center or at the top of the wall after you've painted. 

One example of the middle:
https://www.anthonyshome.com/images/Baby%27s%20Room/Wall%20Border.JPG

Another example of it at the top:
https://img.ehowcdn.com/article-page-main/ehow/images/a05/7g/fh/do-wallpaper-border-wont-stick-800x800.jpg

Not sure where our border will go yet. Have to play about with it :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Ozzie, I actually meant what you said about the facebook wall disabling it :blush:

We cant stick anything on the walls in house really because its army, boo!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hi ladies,

a better day today. jakes first blood came back low :happydance: he has one more at 6pm and if it come back lower or roughlly the same we can go home!

:thumbup: 

obviously i amcaausious because it could go back up.

oh and my milkh has come in! and holy crap my boobs are huge!

my mum has gone out to get me an electric pump because jake prefers my left boob and its a struggle to get him on the right one so i am going to express and give it him out of a bottle.

hopefully that will do the trick.....

mw have also nicely commented that they tink its great that a 20 year old has considered breast feeding to bottle feeing as apparently alot of 'young' mums dont do it :dohh: but then again its personal choice, i hate it when they try and force it on you.

my graze is really sore at the moment so i am going to get the mw to look at it it still stings n thr bath when i tr and pee in there so i think it might be to do with the catherter.....:shrug:

will let you know how the results go.

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck SK sounds really positive hope you get home later!

Keep trying him on that side though as its pretty normal and he will get it eventually. If you give him a bottle they soon work out its easier to get milk out of and it can be a slippery slope..


----------



## tas1

Great news sofie fingers crossed you'll be home soon!

Can I ask to do a get to know you thread as I've only just started chatting on here and I'm finding out new things about everyone:
My name is Natasha I'm 24 yrs old will be 25 in July! I've been with my OH for 4 and half yrs we are engaged was suppose to get married but caden made a surprise appearance! Although caleb is my second child I feel like a first time mum as he is so different! I always knew I would be a young ish mum and I love being a mum and don't want to return to work ever,I am a trained hairdresser and owned my own salon called seven (it's my lucky number and means perfect) but closed it to be a full time mum! My OH works at cash generators and he is 23yrs old (I like them young lol) he's the biggest mummy's boy I've ever met lol so I'm training him as well as my own boys,he's harder work than my 3yr old!

Not sure if there is anything else that is interesting enough to share. 

What about everyone else? X


----------



## molly85

pumped bottles are depressing when look at a formula bottle but after all of us wearing abbys bottle yesterday smaller the better. i think she is doing the overflow thing. it's just gross.

well done on the pram cat hope i didn't sound preachy with the car seat thing.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Oh god, my brain is going nuts!!!! You have to go into settings and change it. I forget the steps. :rofl:


----------



## molly85

me 25 as of october i shan't be having another birthday ever! matt my fiance and hairy beast 28. molly small jack russell terrier 7 years and set on world domination. i am a mental health support worker when im at work, matts a security guard. never wanted to have kids i wanted to foster, matt refussed so we ended up with abby. i have a faulty thyroid that effects my other hormones caused fertility issues for a while. we own with the bank a 2 bedroom house in aldershot. oh and we both are online gamers lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Molly, you're nuts :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I'm Sarah, 22 and OH is 27 in August. He's a nights duty manager for a major supermarket and I'm a mentalist ('diagnosed' with depression in April 2010). My one redeeming quality is that I speak fluent French :rofl: We have 3 dogs and 3 cats, live on the mountain but dunno how long that will last. TTC'd for 2 years, 1 MC and 2 miscarriages. Shock :bfp: on the day my sexual abuser was found not guilty in court :wacko: Think that's it. I tend to keep to myself, I don't bother with family much as they only use me when they want me.


----------



## molly85

sequeena describes me quite well. i work in the trade but will prob need my anti - ds back soon. poor abby is just not getting the attention she deserves


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just reread :haha: My brain is turning to mush!

I'm Heather, 24. DH is 26. I'm American, he's Scottish. We met through an online game called Eve Online through my ex-husband :blush: Got married in February 2010. He's a steward at the local marine camp and I'm an ex-preschool teacher. We have one psycho cat that we call Noodle. Got our :bfp: in September 2010. I'm an avid target shooter when I'm in the USA and I teach rifle shooting to scouts.


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> sequeena describes me quite well. i work in the trade but will prob need my anti - ds back soon. poor abby is just not getting the attention she deserves

If you need them go back to them. I've managed this pregnancy without anti d's (minus the time at 12 weeks when I ended up in hospital after taking ONE sertraline tablet I'd been prescribed :growlmad:) but with everything that's going on now I feel like I need to have something to make me feel 'normal'. I'm trying to hold out until Thomas arrives though.


----------



## molly85

damn i can now think on many weird and wounderful facts about us. one being that abby was an accident on the one month matt was meant to have been away lol there were pigtails involved as a welcome home present. september the 6th i think we got our :bfp: on a hunch


----------



## sequeena

Pigtails? :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: for full term Ozzie :kiss: and great news about the border and job :)

Peanut glad you like your new pushchair :hissy: for broken clasp :(

Gilz hon you described Charlie to a `T` there getting past himself doing the wimpering not really crying thing :( our poor babies hating the sudden heat :nope:

I am a member of the bad back club too and my shoulders also comstantly ache :( feeding is a nightmare of moving from one arm to the other :dohh: I also have physio on Monday for my dodgy clicking pelvis :cry: I feel quite broken tbh :wacko:

madcat :rofl: glad your DHs kip was kippered :haha: to be expected with a baby in the 
house thought :winkwink: Was going to add that I have been using the main seat of my britax infact I did for our walk yesterday but I read further and saw you realised it can be used from birth :rofl: bless you :kiss: I just love it its brill the hood is quite HUGE and covers most of Charlie however I bought this from ebay for the car seat when its on the frame if that helps :) I think you can buy a britax one but I guess going on the footmuff and raincover price it will be quite expensive :shrug:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Minene-Pushc...hair_Accessories_parts_ET&hash=item19bf4146a0

SK I hope you can come home today :hugs:

Pink so sorry your at the people bugging you stage :hugs:

AFM not much going on here today did a Morrisons shop and had an hair dressers appointment for a cut and blow so look a bit tidier now :rofl:


----------



## molly85

remeber they take 2-3 weeks to kick in I was on citalopram 10mg so just took the edge off something that prob isn't that bad. Weird how it's all very dependant on teh person. like pain now i know i don't need pain medication ever again after having abby.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Quick advice: DH bought me the radox muscle soak bubble bath, but it says it has clary sage in it. I looked at the ingredients and couldn't find it. Think it's safe for me to use?


----------



## tas1

Molly I was born in aldershot! My dad was in the army so I was born in the military hospital and delivered by a sergarent lol!
It's nice to know some of you are near my age!
I won't be messing with you Ozzie lol maybe you should get your gun on your landlord lol! 
I too have a cat called princess she likes to be outside most of the time and is really good with my eldest even though he does chase her around with sticks lol 

I feel like I'm getting to know you ladies more now!

X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

tas1 said:


> Molly I was born in aldershot! My dad was in the army so I was born in the military hospital and delivered by a sergarent lol!
> It's nice to know some of you are near my age!
> I won't be messing with you Ozzie lol maybe you should get your gun on your landlord lol!
> I too have a cat called princess she likes to be outside most of the time and is really good with my eldest even though he does chase her around with sticks lol
> 
> I feel like I'm getting to know you ladies more now!
> 
> X

That would be Sequeena's landlord :haha: I'll come beat him up for you!


----------



## molly85

ozzie the worst that can happen is your paying an early trip to the hospital. if your bag is packed i would hop on in. sage is also known as salvia so it might say something including that on there. a bubble bath sounds so nice. I forgot to get a bath while matt was off and have just had showers still doing it twice a day untilmy stitches are given the all clear they were itchin earlier nice


----------



## tas1

Ozzie I used it loads in pregnancy so you should be ok x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> I did the night feed so had a lovely sleep in until 9 this morning!!
> What time are all the babies having their bedtime feed?Teagan was havin 1 at 10pm,but the last few nights she can not be woken no matter what we do,so has been sleeping from her 8,8.30 feed.
> last night i didn't even attempt to waken her,just out het in her basket at 9pm,and she slept thru til 3am,only took a quick 2 ozs,so was back in bed before 3.30,then up at 6am(well dh was)
> I reckon if she didn't have this stupid cold she'd sleep in even longer in the morning!

I could have also wrote this hon :thumbup: this is practically Charlies night feed schedule :dohh:

We have been feeding him around 10-10.30pm before me and DH go to bed and taking him up with us then he has then been waking at 2-2.30am and again at 4-4.30am :thumbup: however for last two nights hes fallen asleep at 8.30pm ish and has been hard to wake for his feed at 10-10.30pm ish last night he only took 1oz at 10pm and slept from 8.30pm to 2am :) because at 10pm he fed whilst half asleep :rofl: and I also changed his bum and he didnt bat an eyelid LMAO! He normally objects :lol: Me and DH think that if he were to feed him and put him down in his crib upstairs for around 8.30pm he would sleep until 2-2.30am however to give this a try we need to purchase a baby monitor and I also want to get a blackout blind or a large dark piece of material to `blackout` our bedroom because its really light on a morning and although it doesnt wake us it wakes Charlie and after his 4am ish feed he will go down for maybe another hour but then is wide awake and grizzles so we think the light is waking him up :dohh: Am happy with his schedule though all things considered because despite all the feeding issues we have had hes been pretty consistant with this routine on a night and I dont think his night time routine will change ie he will sleep through or longer until he feeds more than the max 2oz he currently takes :shrug:


----------



## tas1

Ozzieshunni said:


> tas1 said:
> 
> 
> Molly I was born in aldershot! My dad was in the army so I was born in the military hospital and delivered by a sergarent lol!
> It's nice to know some of you are near my age!
> I won't be messing with you Ozzie lol maybe you should get your gun on your landlord lol!
> I too have a cat called princess she likes to be outside most of the time and is really good with my eldest even though he does chase her around with sticks lol
> 
> I feel like I'm getting to know you ladies more now!
> 
> X
> 
> That would be Sequeena's landlord :haha: I'll come beat him up for you!Click to expand...

Oh my word now my brain is mush lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cool! Bag not packed just yet, but I'm doing the last minute laundry to add to it :blush: I did find a thread on here about it and seems it's ok.


----------



## sequeena

Don't beat my landlord, just rob him he's got loads of houses. I could do with some of his money :rofl:

Citalopram never worked for me. It was the first one I was put on (20mg). I was very tired on it and would sleep 18 hours a day, so one of the doctors stupidly put me down to 10mg. When there was no change I saw another doctor who said it didn't matter how low the dose was, I was in the 5% of people for who their body processes citalopram is a sedative, not an anti depressant.

Before my :bfp: I was on 75mg of Venlafaxine. I would like to try it again if I need to as I wasn't on it for that long before I got my :bfp:/


----------



## molly85

i should know that one I am meant to do a course so i can give medication but can i remember any of them now


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas heres me :)

I`m 28 and DH is 41 ( on Thursday :lol: ) been together 12yrs next month and married for 2yrs also next month :dohh: met when I was 16 and he was 29 ..... bought our house 10.5yrs ago and one day would love to move somewhere bigger :winkwink: DH is an IT Analyst for a major bank ( not his `proper` title which is so long I can never remember it :rofl: but a shortened version! ) and I am currently not working officially I am on mat leave but I have no job to return to and am umemployed because I was made redundant as I started my mat leave :( DS1 is Oliver 5.5yrs and DS2 is Charlie ..... I had Oliver when I was 22yrs old and always considered my career goal in life to be a Mummy :) lots of issues concieving Oliver but we got there and althougH I always knew baby numer 2 would be on the cards DH didnt want another baby until my niece was born Feb 2010 :cloud9: shes a doll and he was smitten so we started TTC :happydance: :bfp: came in July 2010 but sadly we m/c :cry: I then fell again the following month with only one :sex: session :rofl: ironic considering all our issues TTC Oliver :dohh: enter Charlie born bank holiday 2nd May ..... hes birthday buddies with little Teagan vbaby`s Princess :winkwink: intersting facts about me :haha: I am a professional balloon artist :) its really an hobby but am great with balloons :rofl: 

Thinks thats me :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie try it and if you end up in labour I know what to try :haha: 

I sound so boring! I'm 26, my DH is 25, we've been together 2 1/2 years and have two kids pretty much lol. We don't hang around! We got married when I was 8 months pregnant with James because I had to have a Xmas wedding :dohh: but it was a perfect day! I have a masters degree in chemistry, was doing my PHD but dropped out just before I fell pregnant with James as I was hatin it so I'm yet to get a 'proper' job :haha: and well I think you all know my DH is in the army! We have a dog called Anana who's an alaskan Malamute 6 month old puppy.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, just hopped out of the bath so we shall see what happens :haha: I doubt anything to be honest. I'm kinda worried about going into labor early though cause my tummy has been hard as a rock for the past two days :shrug: LO has also slowed down a bit in his movements. If he's slow again tomorrow, I'm going to call the labor ward just to check to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## molly85

they do slow as they engage or more they swizzle round so u can't feel it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've had some movement, but nothing like normal. Maybe he'll wake up a bit tonight, lol.


----------



## molly85

abbys movements weren't alot smaller but she had loads of room to move


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzi - follow your mama instincts where Alexs' movements are concerned. I was worried about Dyls and went in and he was delivered that day due to his heart beat decelerations. Of course not suggesting this is the case with you, all I am saying is if you are worried, get it checked. I am glad I did but I had put it off for a few days thinking it was just because I was getting further on.

Good news on the reducing levels SK. Fingers crossed. I had 6 nights in hospital and I just wanted to be home with my baby.:cry:

Tas - glad you asked for a getting to know you thing. I am finding out new stuff I didnt know about you all that I didnt know or had forgotten. So thanks:thumbup:

Afm...I am the old chick of the group, at nearly 42 (another July baby) but dont feel any different than I did at 22 or 32! However during this preg my body has reminded me I am knocking on a bit :blush:

I have been with OH for nearly 3 years, he is in Production (making shower trays) and I am a doctor (GP trainee). I was a nurse for 10 years before going to uni to study medicine at the age of 31.

I have a 15 years old DS, and two lovely stepsons aged 13 and 4. I fell preg accidently on the pill but unfortunately had mmc at 10 weeks. I was devastated. I realised how much I wanted a :baby: with my OH. Luckily he agreed to try again, got BFP 4m later and now Dylan has arrived my life is complete :cloud9: I always said I wanted 4 kids, and now I have - in a roundabout fashion. So 4 boys later...oh and have a crazzzzeeee Siamese called Alfie who was my baby til the 11th May :haha: He has really had his little pedigree nose pushed out bless him :blush:

Pink - need to see more pics now your 'pup' is growing up! She was so beautiful, they are my fav breed of dog.

Having day out inTrafford Centre tomorrow with OH and our boy. Shopping for tops that I can feed in, all my others show too much (.)(.)...:blush: Apparently Pizza Express are a bf-friendly eaterie.

Hugs to all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol loopy just whackem out. i covered abby in a blanky and man does she feed better when your not watching lol.

I keep forgetting abby had those deceration things during labour apart from whoops i was actually about to give birth I was also being told i had 2 pushes or i was going to theatre. I don't know much about that as i wasn't that with it


----------



## madcatwoman

MAdly, re- the britax seat,im such a tool!!!:dohh::dohh:

Tas, well
im 31, 32 on 9/11 (no-one forgets on a date like that!). Ive not been very successful career wise, and hopped from one crap job to the next, so not much to tell there. I did do wedding photography which paid well&loved the results but the day its self was far too stressful to handle on my own.

I never wanted kids, i made it clear to DH, friends and family, but soon everyone was having them, i felt DH was missing out but he never pressurised me) and then oddly i began to feel really jealous of all those who were having babies!, it took a while to work out really. I had doubts through pregnancy re-bonding, but silly as i love Bailey sooo much, i love being a mummy now and feel more at peace with my life right now than ever before.

Ive moved around a little, south wales- cornwall(Newquay/Falmouth), North Wales. 

Been married for 5 years, we met on an online dating site, DH is 5 years older than me and as much as i complain about him, he does treat me well, and spoil me.

erm...not sure what else to say!:wacko:




Question, well,two.....
Does anyone elses baby have colic at the same time every day for the same amount of time? - weird?.

Dh wants Bailey to go into his own room at nights, is this wise? and does anyone else already do this? (im used to being able to listen to his breathing, or whether hes been sick etc at night, as i now sleep light).
Also, he wants him to go into his own cot, not the moses basket(???)
oh, we do have a monitor btw


----------



## tas1

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Tas heres me :)
> intersting facts about me :haha: I am a professional balloon artist :) its really an hobby but am great with balloons :rofl:

That's a great hobbie,my son would love you,my OHs cousin made him a sword at a family wedding and he played with it all night and the next day! :haha:

Loopy - good to know your a GP coz im a panicky mummy lol so it will save me trying to get in at the surgery lol

i forgot to say both my boys were born in April Caden 18th April 2008 and Caleb 14th April 2011........... me and my OH are not touching each other in July's anymore must be the heat making me more fertile lol :wacko:

xx


----------



## tas1

Cat - not sure about the colic question. Bailey is only a month old so i wouldnt do it yet. i put Caden in his cot at 8wks because he was hitting the sides of his moses basket. He was still in our room for a year (only because our house was damp and re-decorating cost abit and had to do it in stages) but i might do the same with Caleb as i like hearing me breathing etc 

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat, current advice is to keep babies in the parents' room til 6 months. They hear your breathing and it helps remind them to breathe plus of course you are close and can hear them too.

As for introducing me... I'm 32, DH is 28. We've been together 10 years (met at a rock club) abd married for 5. We have our two kids, Byron (2 and a half) and Indigo (6 weeks). Currently I'm working as a science communicator and volunteer manager which means I help others to put on science events for the public and do some myself. My speciality is British Sign Language translated events and I run a network for science communicators. I have a Marine Biology degree and did a PhD buy didn't write it up ditching academia for sci com. I'm applying for a distance learning Masters in Coastal Zone Management in order to get back to marine science and right now I'd like that job to be managing local volunteers in coastal stewardship work.

DH is a library assistant by day but has written an excellent novel which he's now working on getting published and is also a columnist for a number of horror, comic and sci-fi/fantasy magazines. We hope this will all eventually lead to him being a writer by day.

I think that's probably everything...


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yeah the colic, is it in the evening by any chance? They usually get it around teatime presumably because by the end of the day their digestive systems are getting tired.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Oh yeah the colic, is it in the evening by any chance? They usually get it around teatime presumably because by the end of the day their digestive systems are getting tired.

oh yes, starts at about 7pm ish and goes on till about 8.30-9pm!, like clockwork!!.

thanks for the advice re- where Bailey should sleep. Dh had been talking to his mate in the pub who said they put their baby in his own room at 3 weeks!, im just not sure about it yet so i wanted the advice from you girls, i think i need to keep him with us while hes still so young, Dh thinks we might have trouble getting him used to his own room if we leave it later.


----------



## tas1

Wow Peanut you sound very clever better than me lol. x


----------



## tas1

Cat - Caden was in with us for a year then still came in our bed til we did his big boy bedroom after christmas and he loves it. He even took himself to bed last night like a big boy xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Cool PB I didnt know how you and DH met! Or what he did. I hope he has success with his book and you with your application.

Tas - I still am a baby doc when it comes to GP and dont have that much experience in GPland. My experience is mainly hospital work, A&E, cardiology, respiratory etc. My gynae and obstetric knowledge is limited to my med school exams and A&E experience. The ladies on here are better advised for the mummy stuff :winkwink: I can just add my twopenneth re drugs/creams and stuff and always have a handy drug formulary nearby....

Oh Ozzie - fingers crossed for your DHs Tescos application!

Madcat - my Oh and I met online too. I did not want to date another doctor so had to delve into pastures new! Best £19.99 I ever spent :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw wow loved reading about all of you! its funny isnt it how you can make an idea in your head as to what you think a person does etc etc although i have to say in my head pb you were always a very clever one lol

afm hmmm i am 24, dh is 32, my slogan for the last 6 years we have been together has been i am not even 25 yet . . . . hmmmm . . lately it has been goodness me i am a grown up! its alright for you (dh) you have been old for ages this is only just starting to happen to me! i had my son leo at 22, married at 22 and will be 24 when no 2 - rachael - comes along. i have up until now been a restaurant manager which i have thoroughly enjoyed as it takes a lot more smarts and organisation than you can ever imagine but at the same time is not a desk job - which i tried and loathed! i am not sure as to what i am going to do once mat pay finishes as i am now wracked with guilt that my son has gone from saying practically nothing to forming sentances and coming out with between 2 and 5 new words every day or so in the small two weeks that i have been off work! he is 2 and a half! i am a Reading, Tilehurst bird at heart and would love to get myself back there but in the last few years have found myself being dragged further and further down the M4 i am now only one junction away from the m blinking 25! 

that is the tip of the iceberg for me! i would describe myself as an outwardly relaxed and simple person who on the inside is incredibly complex xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh and my name is kate lol


----------



## tas1

What has everyone got planned while they are off work,obviously looking after babies but i just wondered if you had anything special planned?

I go on monday on our first family holiday,very excited even if it is to Haven Mablethorpe which is an hour and an half away.

Kate - i thought the same about pb as well lol xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tas get out of here! my dh's family lives in mablethorpe, we have to go there all the time and guess what . .. . . .my dh used to work there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (so did lisa from that pop band steps)

no one else in the world that i know has ever heard of mablethorpe! they all call it maplethorpe! ok golden sun chinese do the biggest chinese portions ever, the best chippy is the one in spanish city (nothing spanish about it) and the only chip shop that is open all the time is ocean, the one opposite co op lol lol lol! there is some absolutely gorgeous countryside there though and some really really nice beaches


----------



## tas1

Lol small world! i will write those places down and go. Im looking forward to it. 
Im struggling to find a picnic place inbetween s****horpe and mablethorpe but im sure there is one on the way. 
My eldest son is so excited about going i just hope the weather is nice 

xx


----------



## sequeena

We're hoping to save enough money to go to visit OHs mother, I think she's moving back to Yorkshire so that will be nice for OH to visit his home town too :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw thanks ladies! Tas my plan is the Masters starting in Sept hopefully.

I have so many friend's who met their partners online. It's interesting how it's gone from being a kooky minority to totally mainstream way of meeting people. How fast times change! My doctor friend is on Match. Met a long term guy there but it didn't quite work out. She has the same problem as you loopy, all the guy doctors are married or jerks!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see my dh had a really sad childhood they never really did anything like picnics so he doesnt know any either! we tend to go to louth when we are there but more because dh's nan was in a care home there at one point, it is nice but a little crowded . . we come from the opposite direction so tend to go to boston which is way too far for you guys but also skegness . . .skegness has lots and lots for kids to so there is crazy golf, lots of arcades, donkey rides . . although saying that mablethorpe has donkey rides and also a fairground and plenty of arcades! before we had our ds we spent all day on the 2p slot machines lol - skeg isnt close it is about 30- minute drive but is a lot bigger than mablethorpe oh oh in mablethorpe there is a bit that i believe is their attempt at the "in bloom" competition . . you know birmingham in bloom . . .it has a lake, i think motorised boats for kids and is a picnicy type area . . . .


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooo, I'd love to do my Masters some day. I applied for law school after college, but sadly didn't get in cause my stupid test score wasn't high enough. I'm sure if I applied myself to studying hard for it I'd make it but it's soooooooooo expensive! I have a bachelor degree in Criminology emphasizing on Victim Support/Victimology. Also, a bunch of credits in early childhood eduction :) I like school.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh and if the weather isnt good get yourself away from the coast even just by 20 minutes and you'll find it can be better. one day it was almost pitch black outside the fog was unbelievably thick, we went down the road 15 mins to a place called alford went across a crossroads and then bam complete blue skies! there is also a seal sanctuary i think practically opposite haven but never been so cant tell you what it is like


----------



## loopylollipop

Am hopefully booking a holiday to a site near Snowdonia for the end of Aug for us and all the brood. Its supposed to be a 'log cabin' but is essentially a caravan covered in wood:haha: It looks nice though with plenty of stuff to do for the kids. They are looking forward to crabbing in Conwy, where OH used to go for his hols when a kid.


----------



## loopylollipop

I hope its lovely weather for you Tas! Always unpredictable in the UK...x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i used to love learning! i did really really well in all my exams but then went off the rails turned down all my uni placements and then went into restaurants! would love to do an at home degree but dont want to waste my time doing something that wouldnt lead to a career i wanted to do english lit and lang at uni which you can do on open university but the only thing i woudl want to do is be a teacher form it and erm . . . dont know i would only be interested in teaching secondary school . . .and with that comes the fear of working in one of THOSE schools you know . . .

edit:have just spotted the irony of wanted to do lit and lang and then spelling would as woudl lol, what can i say i have lazy fat fingers at the mo xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh!!!!!! Did you guys see that SK is going home with baby???? :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ah Ozzie that explains a lot about your knowledge. :thumbup:

Nice to be booking hols. We're planning on one in a fortnight but just waiting on confirmation of whether my sister can have the dog before we book.

I wish I could've written up my PhD. Had a shit supervisor and a bunch of issues throughout. Tried to write up as an MPhil but my supervisor lied saying I'd have to pay money back so I couldn't change. Just meant I came away with insufficient data and a desire to be as far away from it all as possible. I hope to be able to try again sometime.

Watching Dr Who and pretty confused!


----------



## sequeena

You'll get it at the end peanut though have to say I'm not amused we have to wait until Autumn to see the rest!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh!!!!!! Did you guys see that SK is going home with baby???? :happydance:

i didnt spot! oh what fabulous news! bet thats one happy mummy!

a similar thing happened to me pb not to that extent but it left me completely disillusioned and wanting to just run as far away from any sort of further education as I could . . shame really I could have done anything with the results that I had, but actually think that was part of the problem . . .what do you do when you can do ANYTHING . . . i still dont know what i want to do . . . if I am honest it is probably because now I am a mummy I dont worry about having a career, I have been left feeling so guilty that in such a short time Leos speech has come one leaps and bounds now I am home with him all the time


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I love taking classes. I took a class in Tsarist Russia for no reason whatsoever in college other than personal interest. It was an awesome class. The prof had been to Russia so many times and did lots of research there.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see thats what i used to be like, so full of passion for learning but it is amazing how just having a hard time personnally and then being let down by teachers can just completely change that, that is part of the reason why I want to be a teacher because I want to make a difference in young adult lives . . . my aim in life is to learn a second language fluently . . i used to think i could get one of those tapes and learn it subliminally lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Pb that sounds like my experience as well! Crap supervisor, no motivation! I did write up my MPhil and passed but never got awarded it :shrug: I didn't care at the time I just wanted to get as far away from it as possible it was making me depressed!

Madcat (I think it was you who was saying this) I was the same about not wanting kids, so was my DH, James was the result of Hubby being back for the first time in 6 weeks :blush: so was completely meant to be! I've never felt so content with my life as what I do now! 

That's great news about SK! 

Loopy I'll get you an up to date photo tomorrow she's even more gorgeous now as she's got all her colouring! Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha i have to laugh or i'll cry from frustration. so i thought i had resolved three disputes we have been having since being here in our new place.

loo roll: dear dh i can not reach behind me to the top of the toilet, please stop moving it there

dh: sorry will try to remember

he doesnt

me: dear dh i have bought 18 rolls of toilet roll, you can have 17 of them, please leave the other one on the toilet roll holder

dh: ok

he keeps taking it off using it and putting it out of reach! reason he uses it . . it is easier to reach when its on the holder grrrr

second thing:

where to put the washing baskets found the perfect place but because he likes to pull every item out to find the pair of pants i neatly lay on the top to prevent such vugorous clothes searching he moves them to the middle of the bedroom floor on my side

third thing: 

his tool boxes

dh: find somewhere better for the boxes because another box just fell on my head (very dramatic reaction as it was an empty cardboard one but ok) so i did, in their own little corner, out the way so i dont stub my feet on themn every time i get up in the night

why then does he need to move them clear across the room to my side of the bedroom which was unacceptable before, empty them all out and leave the contents everywhere including hacksaws . . . 

so to summarise on my side of the bed after lugging heavy boxes about 30 million times since we moved a mere 4 hours after sorting it out yet again i have 3 tool boxes a hack saw 3 laundry baskets, his cushion that goes on his side of the bed, all his dirty washing from yesterday even though i bought 2 more laundry baskets (yes that is 5 baskets) 3 coat hangers and my coats that were hanging on the door now on the floor . . . oh and no blinking toilet roll on my holder!!!!

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! 

i am trying not to be crazy pregnant lady but EVERY DAY! i am moving those tool boxes onto his side of the bed, on the actual bed and go oh sorry darling are those in your way there? grrrrr

ahhhhh better!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol nomore! I'm still like that with DH over some stuff!

I love learning too. Did the management NVQ when pregnant. We did two years of Japanese but haven't been able to find a course at our level in Manchester. I can't wait to start a masters. My ideal would be to be a sahm while I'm doing it but we can't afford that. :( Determined to find a part time job though. It's funny how within these 6 weeks having decided Indigo is most likely our last I suddenly had the drive to kick start my career again and decided overnight to do the masters. Lucky my mum can and will lend me the money though god knows how we'll ever pay her back! I still owe my whole student loan from my degree 10 years ago. Never earned enough to pay it off.

Oh pink you must chase up your MPhil if you wrote up. Why haven't you got it? It sucks because our experience is so common especially for women in science. My supervisor spent my whole second year in South America trying to sell his bait farm to aquaculture farmers. Needless to say I got nothing done - everyone knows the second year is the hardest. I was sent to the European Molecular Biology Lab in Heidelberg to learn super duper molecular techniques which I then had no facilities for back home and my supervisor knew jack even if he had been around. He was old school. The new young researchers won't be like that as supervisors. The old boys get away with it too. At the time it pretty much ruined my life and whilst I know it's shit for women and mothers being in academia I resent the direction my career has taken since all because of his laziness. :grr: I think this is one gripe I'll never be able to put to bed!


----------



## tas1

Everyone seems so clever doing more courses! 
I would love to do my level 3 hairdressing and wedding planner as I'm steering away from hairdressing til kids get older then I might open another salon.

Thanks for the tips Kate! I love the slot machines even got my son to love them lol!
My OH is the same with mess,but I move it all to his side of the bed,he still has all his ties out that he used for his interview for his new job and he had that in his paternity leave so over 5 weeks worth of crap I'm not moving it I have enough to do than clean up after him I've told him if it's not done today I'll get a black bag lol!

Caleb had his last feed at 9pm then another at 6am sounds good huh would of been better if he was asleep all that time,he didn't sleep til half 11 then kept waking up a little from 3am prob hungry but he waited it out and I did think I'll have 5 mins then do his bottle next looked at my phone and it was 5.55am lol oopps but no screaming so he was fine lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!
Pinkclaire, funny us not wanting kids and now feel so content because of them!, i mean, i REALLY didnt want them, i made such a point to everyone about this!:haha::shrug:

Loopy,re- your holiday, i live in the county of conwy!


well, ive done three nightfeeds/early morning, DH snored thru the lot,and all the bottles are sterrilised before 7am.

it was so hot yesterday, Bailey couldnt settle, he was boiling!!, in the end we had to strip him down to his nappy and sit him infront of the fan lol, we sat there too, dripping, and now today?..well its chilly and grey, crazy!:dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Weird night. Indigo fed maybe 9 ish then we watched Dr Who (two episodes) and came to bed and she settled fine. She then woke at 3, half 4 and 6. :wacko: I didn't feed at 6, just wrapped her and chucked another blanket on as I think she was cold. It fended her off til 8 so that's good.

Did I mention I accidentally went for a 2hr walk with the double pram yesterday? Man I was a wreck!


----------



## pinkclaire

Still here :-(

My DH leaves all his kit lying round the house and it bugs me no end. I mean I don't clean up everyday just for him to come home and fill those 'spaces' with more crap! I normally give him a 30 min rule to move it or I do it and he hates that cos he can't find anything :haha:
What annoys me is he has a huge cupboard which is more like a pantry to put it all in it doesn't need to be left round the house! Men eh :haha:

PB sorry you had a hard night :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

you did well for a 2 hour walk peanut!. Bailey woke at 12.30, he never wakes then!:shrug:

Does anyone else baby seem to gag randomly occassionally?, or has my Bailey inherited my godawful gag reflex?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha glad it isnt just my dh, he moved the toilet roll again this morning! lol lol lol i am moving everything on to his side of the bed, i dont care (kind of) what his side looks like lol 

i cant wait to meet my baby, i am so excited about everything now, before i finished work it was so surreal like i was just putting on weight or something, now i am not working i have finally been able to digest that i am having another baby! 

i keep treating this last few months as if this is my last pregnancy, i want three but not for a long time and even then it really will depend on money xkx


----------



## tas1

Cat was it that hot in Wales? It's been warm here but yesterday it went grey and started spitting! Today it looks windy I haven't ventured out of bed yet as caleb fell asleep after his 6am feed and still isn't awake so I'm laid in bed but still tired!

Kate- my friend is pregnant with her third,she has a 6yr old and a 1yr old! I'm not wanting anymore as I was forever in hospital with suspected this and that then I got high blood pressure after I had him I don't wanna risk getting poorly for the sake of another o have my two boys plus if I did have a girl I would have to spend all my money on make up and clothes I much prefer to spend it on me lol boys don't need much!

I best get up and do the cleaning up that caleb wouldn't let me do yesterday then I best pack otherwise we will be naked in mablethorpe great if it's hot lol 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see thats what i am like i am a little bit like i really really want 3 but there is so much scare mongering surrounding pregnancy now and bad hospital staff. i mean you are placing your life in these people's hands and they are either really horrible or really overstretched 

dont know what to do today . . . been out loads lately and have completely knakard myself out by days spent all inside seem to go so slowly . . .


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What a night. I'm completely exhausted! I was just dozing off when DH came in and said he'd been sick (diarrehea). He phoned work and then had a mini panic attack that they wouldn't believe him being sick. I phoned NHS24 for advice and was trying to tell him what he needed to do and he went nuts. I started crying hysterically (thank you pregnancy hormones). He came and apologized and said that he was wrong and reacted badly. Now he's in bed asleep. He wouldn't sleep in the same room as me cause he's scared I'll catch something. He's worried because he just signed a new contract at work that gives him 10 days of sick leave and he thinks that they will think he's taking the piss out of them. Which is not true AT ALL and I would phone them if they say he's lying. He's so scared of losing his job that he's been going to work with a bad back. :cry: Poor guy. I think the stress has finally caught up with him.


----------



## molly85

hey girls.

i plan on doing my health and social care degree thenpost grad Mental health nursing through the open uni.

last night was hell she must have woken every hour, i am seriously loosing my grip on reality. my right boob kills when she feeds and then after when it refils its always been bigger than the left and it goes harder but the hard lump area is now getting hot and painful. i tried moving her so her chin was over it didn't get enough feeds in to do round the clock but its mainly in that 1 spot.

cat next time matts off if she has a pattern we will try naps in the moses basket in her room door open etc she will be in our room til she maybe wakes once in the night or out grows the moses


----------



## molly85

ozzie if it was hot it could just be thatpoor bloke not nice. if hes had the squits he should be off for 3 days, he works serving food right? if he was faking it he would be in the next day so tell him not to worry


----------



## tas1

One day that's all I have asked is my OH not to old go for anything so I can clean and he can watch the boys.......and he's out getting something for fishing! Bloody men I'm hoping caleb will fall asleep like now then I can get on with it!
I have also asked him for a Macdonalds so my diet is out the window x


----------



## tas1

Caleb has been sick but it was water? It's not the first time so I'm abit worried now x


----------



## molly85

hmmm baby sick not my specialised subject


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

I am home now and I have Jake on my boob as I try and type his lol.

I will type up my birth story soon when Jake settles down.

But here he is!!

Jacob David Nigel Hartley! Born June 2nd 2011 at 00:54am weighing 6lbs 1oz at 36+1 gestation


----------



## molly85

how did u find it sofie? hes a little cutie


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwww :)

Thanks Molly. He is gonna be off. I'm having him go to the doc tomorrow.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW SK! he is absolutley gorgeous! congratulations on getting him home with you!

Aw all these baby pics are making so so so anxious to get mine with me lol getting so excited! i still have 10 weeks left depending on how she is going to arrive! the weeks seem to be flying past at the moment so hopefully will continue that way!


----------



## tas1

He is a cutie sofie,well done x

Kate you'll have yours soon it will fly by,I thought my pregnancy was so long but thinking back it was quite fast!

Great stuff in laws are here so no cleaning up gonna be done! My OH had a stress and is doing it coz caleb doesn't settle with him but he hasn't never tried!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its funny isnt it how at the time it drags but looking back it has flown past! i started ttc feb 2010 and its now june 2011 it doesnt feel that long ago!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know what you mean! I remember when we were TTC and it was so disheartening every time we got a :bfn: and now, in less than 2 weeks, our LO will be here! It's crazy!


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Ozzie that's fab news about your DH, I hope he gets it! I never thought about doing that with the wall how do you do it? I might do it now lol.
> 
> It's not as popular anymore, but you can get self adhesive borders. It goes in the center or at the top of the wall after you've painted.
> 
> One example of the middle:
> https://www.anthonyshome.com/images/Baby%27s%20Room/Wall%20Border.JPG
> 
> Another example of it at the top:
> https://img.ehowcdn.com/article-page-main/ehow/images/a05/7g/fh/do-wallpaper-border-wont-stick-800x800.jpg
> 
> Not sure where our border will go yet. Have to play about with it :)Click to expand...

Hey hun those borders are actually very common over here in the us!!! is that your nursery??? It's wonderful!!!


----------



## molly85

oh i know why theye are not so popular here they were big in the 90's i think very changing rooms. plus they uses to rip plaster off when you removed them. being 10 years on i am pretty sure the glue has improved. and every fashion comes back in. they do look cute though.


Why do i not put abby in the wrap more often? shes asleep even ifshe has that freaky baby neck that looks like the exorcist we have cooked scones and done 2 lots of washing up. less stressful wearing a sleeping baby than cuddling a screaming one


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Dare, nope, just some pics I pulled off the web cause I thought she was asking about it. I know they are common in the USA, that's why I want to do it :haha: The American in me coming out! It's not so common over here. I had a helluva time finding the one I wanted. They are shipping it from one store to the one closer to us, but it might not arrive until after LO is born.


----------



## tas1

I really like the Winnie the pooh one! My nursery is just cream and one wall slightly darker but it's w small room so anything darker than that and it would look tiny!

Well I'm nearly packed for our holiday just got kitchen to clean,put my clothes in the suitcase!and some other stuff but sat here my mind has gone blank all I know is I have to do my bikini line and shave my legs and bath boys!

How's everyone's Sunday going? X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm getting the one that goes with the My Favourite Things set from Babies R Us. https://cdn.dealclick.co.uk/ukimgs/image/263892.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Congrats again sofie :hugs:


----------



## tas1

I like that as well! I'm wanting some stickers for my eldest sons room but can't find any,his room is green and blue! X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

amazon does alot of wall stickers i was looking at the hungry caterpillar ones but my son suddenly went from one obsession to another and now its cars lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Really interesting reading about you all :)

NOMORE and Tas mablethorpe is one of my favourite places infact our most favourite uk seaside resort is cleethorpes :) we spent our honeymoon there and have taken Oliver on a haven caravan holiday every year since the summer after he was born :wacko: sadly this year he will miss out :sad1: because I am on mat leave and have no job to return to sadly means no holiday for us :nope: infact I have been job hunting today :cry:

Great news your coming hon SK (havent been on fb yet!) and lovely pics :) so cute!

madcat Oliver slept in our room in his cot until he was about 2.5yrs old he had a fully established bedtime routine of his own and would go to bed before us and once we put him in own room he settled straight away into his big boys bed :) so it isnt nessecary true what your DH said about Bailey not settling at a later stage in his own room :thumbup:

Ozzie I hope your DH feels better soon :hugs: 

Sorry I cannot remember anything else I have read Ladies :flower:

I am feeling so sad today :( job hunting is very depressing :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly thats a shame, my husband has good memories of cleethorpes he used to go there alot with his grandparents both passed now so we go there often

we wanted to go up there again before rachael gets here but wont be able to as dh has started his new job now . . . in fact will prob be going up there within a couple of weeks of her being born as dh cant take paternity leave and only has so much annual leave . . . 

its one of those places that when it is busy it is horrendous but when you have the place to yourself (go there outside school holidays or anytime in winter) then it is so different to down here, the pace is so much slower and everything is so simple, things like the reason they only have a co-op in mablethorpe is because apparantly one of the councillors is blocking anyone else going in lol lol lol they had a asda now delivers campaign last year they were so happy lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

we'r loking at going back to paignton near torquay. would be our 3rd year see if we can afford it petrol is the big deal money wise


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm partially packed :haha: Just have a few vest tops to add and my contact lenses/glasses care stuff, but that will have to be added closer to the date as my clothing selection is becoming limited, lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks Madly, we have decided Bailey stays in our room, well, IVE decided! until i feel he's ready & so am i. i think DH's mate putting his baby in his own room at 3 weeks is a little too early personally.

Tas- Yes it was REALLY that hot yesterday!!, today i have a jumper on though!:haha:

We went for another walk this morning, using the correct part of our pram (madly&peanut...what a tool i am!:dohh:), Bailey loved it, a nice lie down all wrapped up in his fleace at the sea side!.

I had 3 hours nap this afternoon while DH looked after Bailey, thing is i feel worse for it!:shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i had the best holiday ever in paignton - i have been all over the place with my family but that was my first holiday away with my girlfriends! absolutely hilarious! never laughed so much in my life! in retaliation to my behaviour on that holiday rachael will have to be 30 before i let her on a girls holiday lol lol lol although have to say it was my only girls holiday so could have been worse lol


----------



## tas1

We go to cleethorpes every now and then I love living near the sea side it's great for a day out! 

Calen still has a sticky eye it can't be conjuntvious (if that's how you spell it) coz it hasn't spread to any of us! I might take him to doctors tomorrow before we go or should I wait til afterwards what do you think? It doesn't bother him only when I clean it.

X


----------



## pinkclaire

We're going to a caravan site in woolacombe this year I cant wait! We went last year and had so much fun, the only thing is we can't take the dog which I'm a bit upset about as she's part of the family!

Madcat James went in his own room at 6 months, it was when I decided, noone else as I think it has to be as it's us who will worry? Plus if their getting up in the night it's easier if their in your room :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madcat they arent even supposed to go into their own room that early! they say up to 6 months because it reduces the risk of sids by helping the baby regulate their breathing by mimicking the other people in the room.

i know loads of people that say that they put their babies in rooms after only a few days or weeks and even if it doesnt reduce sids i wouldnt personally want to be trapsing around the house everytime i wanted to check on baby or baby cried or wanted feeding or simply because no matter how sensitive the monitor you still cant hear everything . . . 

leo went in his own room at 4 months but only because he woke up everytime we did anything! not THAT but literally anything, turned around and ruffled the covers woke up, opened the door woke up, in his own room he actually slept through the hoovering but with us in there it disturbed him! 

dont move baby until you are ready or at least until you think baby wants to move! if anything they should question why they have moved their baby after 3 weeks not you for not moving him! xkx i'm all for wanting personal space and adult space back but again it is a sacrifice for a short time i think you are 100% correct xkx


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh and just a warning, the month we out him in his own room I fell pregnant :blush: so be careful :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: pink! lol!

*sigh* I'm beginning to hate how some OPs are jumped on in this forum sometimes. Even if we disagree, shouldn't we still be at least somewhat sympathetic? :nope:


----------



## molly85

oh dear ozzie do i want to know.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nope, lol. I'm just gonna hush and let it be.

Again, I hate that my boobs are leaking!!!!!!! I thought I wouldn't have to deal with this until LO came, lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've been experiencing a fair amount of mucus-y discharge. It's clear, no blood. Should I be preparing for something? I also have a bit of a backache and my bump is very hard. No pain though.


----------



## sequeena

I knooooooooooow :smug: recent posts is a wonderful tool!!

Have to say I find the whole thing very strange so I'm not going to even comment on that thread!


----------



## PeanutBean

Tas sticky eyes are super common. If the eye ball itself is red or around it inflamed then you should go to the dr and get some antibiotics. If it's just oozing gunk without any particular redness it's most likely viral and antibiotics won't do anything. Byron had sticky eye for a full year especially bad when ill or teething ie when his immune system was already on the go. Just keep cleaning with cooled boiled water (we salt it too) wiping from the tear duct out and not using the same bit of cotton wool.

Who are you arguing with this time Ozzie? :haha: I can't remember when I last looked round the boards. No time for it now.

Today I've washed all the settee covers and cleaned the kitchen and got the ice out the drain in the fridge. Tidied the bathroom and patted the girl too (the latter occupies most of the day). My guts are BAD today. Such pains and burps. I can't wait til it all settles. I was bad after Byron too. It's my dodgy gallbladder. And sooooo tired. Byron is so naughty these days. :(

Glad you enjoyed the pram Madcat. :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I want to know what thread now!

Ozzie I had masses of discharge in the final few weeks. It was a noticeable change and part of getting ready for labour but unless there is blood it doesn't mean labour is imminent.


----------



## sequeena

It's in girly sanctuary xx


----------



## sequeena

re the discharge thing I've always had tons of it, so much so I constantly wear pads. I think mine is to do with having an ectropion cervix though xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :lol:

:smug:

but seriously, what a weird thread :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

I have been having an increase for a few weeks I think its pretty normal!

It's funny because now I'm almost wishing it to have blood lol, whereas you spend 9 months terrified of blood!

I'm starting to panic about induction and not being able to birth where I want. Give me your tips to get her out please! I don't feel like she's coming anytime soon and I've spent all day crying :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

WTF?! Weirdest thing I've read in a long time!!

:hugs: pink. No tips but she WILL come when she's ready, shot as that is for you. Remember you don't have to be induced, it's your choice.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i havent got access! probably a good thing i have had enough of seeing arguements on threads lately! i was waiting for the smoking pregnant lady one since they released pictures of that pregnant smoking ex eastender yesterday lol

ha ha i know what you mean i was like that with leo pink, the whole way through id get a small woosh and go please no blood please no and then 38 weeks hti and it was please be tinged please please let this be the start or at the very least went from darn it this blinking cm too much of it to oh is that my waters! please let more come out lol lol lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the one sided post but DH is with Jake so I can have some sleep.

I am starting to struggle with the BF at the moment my boobs are absolutley killing me along with the night feeds as he becomes really fussy and doesn't want to latch on.

He only likes one particular boob. I had to express some milk last night and tonight with the breast pump and I got more relief out of the pump rather than Jake.

So I gave him a bottle of booby milk and I only managed to get 1oz pumped? is that enough? He didn't even drink all of that!

I am sooooo considering FF as I just don't know how much more I can take of it now. I am really struggling :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Oh Sofie, obviously I'm not dealing with these issues yet but I'm sure the other girls will say the same, it is hard but try to persevere because it will get better at some point :hugs: you're very tired and adjusting to becoming a mum before you thought you would, you'll be ok and I'm sure 1oz is enough for Jake :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sofie is the latch difficult because you're engorged? If so try hot flannels on your boob and massage towards the nipple to help encourage letdown to get some off. Doing this in a hot bath can help too. At 1oz it's possible you only got foremilk and didn't have key down. You can also try expressing whilst feeding from the other boob.

It's common for them to only want to feed from one side. With Byron I found doing a rugby ball hold (prop baby on pillows by your side rather than across your front) as it meant he was feeding on his same side as when on the boob he liked. Google different holds and how to do them as it can make things easier. The rugby ball has the advantage of placing their mouth differently relieving the pressure on any sore bits of nipple.

Have a post in the bf section. It's always tricky at the start but once you both get the hang of it it is so easy. It's worth looking into local support too. NCT have a bf support service. Give them a bell and book to get someone round for tailored support. Or get your bf support person (mw or lactation consultant) from your hospital to pay you a visit. The community mws often know jack and are as like to tell you stuff which will make things more difficult!


----------



## tas1

Thanks peanut I really should listen to my gut coz I thought that but I always panick it something serious I never want my babies to be poorly!

I got loads of discharge for weeks then after my sweep I got more and the morning of my induction I got the most I had seen but no blood!

Just feeding caleb whilst watching role models and I'm hoping he sleeps all night so I'm not tired for tomorrow but I doubt I'll sleep,as if I'm excited about going an hour and half down the road but it's so good to go away!

What's this thread about? Feel like I'm missing out on something funny 

Xx


----------



## molly85

Sofie welcome to my club. PB and pink have been more use than half the MW's i think PB got a middle of the night text once. I have been told i have flat niiples so when engorged Abby can't latch properly. have a hot shower or bath and give them a good squirt. 1oz is pleanty for a tiny tummy i have discovered and I get both lots of milk out now, I can 2 oz from anormal feed and 3 oz if I have an engorged booby. I think abby is having some sort of growth spurt and am having some very sore boobs that are not filling up as quick as she needs so am topping up with formula. Soz BFing girls I know theoretically she is getting enough but it sure as hell doesn't feel like it at the moment. Matts switching to nights so he has expressed milk and formula bottles made up to use. so I can sleep weirdly not tierd now.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have just had to have a good cry on DH's sholder....

And now he is worried that his will 'encourage' PND so he has gone out and bought formula milk.

I feel so awful and guilty that I don't like BF, that I don't find it comfortable, that he struggles to latch on most of the time, I am sick of my boobs feeling like rocks and then burning when they get way to full.

But I feel really bad that I am now going to give him formula.

I feel like crap and I can't stop crying either because I do want to BF or sometimes I don't.

I can't seem to make up my mind I can't describe the guilty feeling I have at the minute knowing that I am going to give him formula

Ontop of him not feeding properly is that he doesn't like sleeping in his moses basket. Last night was shockingly bad! He would go in for 15 mins then scream the house down so eventually me and DH did shifts of soothing him so he would sleep for an hour and I would hold him for an hour along with trying to feed him aswell.

I just feel so shit!! :nope:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sk it is important to make sure that you do alow yourself to feel what you are feeling if that makes sense, if you bottle it up it makes it ten times worse

as for breast feeding i can catagorically tell you that i did not feel guilty in the slightest when i couldnt continue breast feeding leo, he was ff mostly in hospital and had discovered early on that bottle is easier to get milk from than booby and i couldnt grasp the whole timing thing with it. anywho i had a nurse on leos ward who helped me with breast feeding initially and she said that the healthiest attitude to feeding your child is to not put pressure on yourself, do not worry what other people think whether that be bottle feeding or breast feeding in public areas and to do what is best for you and baby. what is best for your baby is to have a mummy who is happy, a baby needs more than just a full belly from a booby dont you feel bad about it!

in the morning if you want another go then go for it! if it is specifically you wanting to provide the milk for your baby then look into buying a breast pump (i had the medula double swing and it was ansolutely fantastic) you have been through so much already big hugs xkx

sorry rambled a bit xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh also leo hated the moses basket until i realised it wasnt the moses basket it was me not being there so i started swaddling and never looked back! before then i couldnt put him down because like you 5 minutes later screaming! would sleep all day in my arms . . .


----------



## tas1

Sofie don't feel bad so stop beating yourself up about it! Maybe trying expressing and formula I did that for 4weeks! Also try swaddling him as he might like being snuggled in! Or putting him in bed with you lol that's what I do,caleb sometimes sleeps in his Moses basket! And it's good to have a good cry I wish I did that coz I still feel emotionally now! 

Keep your chin up you can do this! Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

SK don't make any rash decisions right now. The first few days are hard, noone enjoys it, don't feel guilty. The love for BF comes later when you have it established to start with it's hard and seems like such a chore. I promise you will reap the benefits later if you do continue with it. Don't freak out about PND right now, it's normal to feel hormonal at the moment! Hardly any babies actually like being away from their mum, this is why its normal to cosleep I'm so many countries!

It sounds as though your boobs are too engorged for him to latch. Plus if your stressed your milk is not going to come! I suggest taking a bath together, get lots of skim to skin contact and let him latch naturally. If he still isn't latching, try hand expressing in the bath until your breast is soft. Don't worry about how much you can express it's not an indication of how much he's getting as they are much more efficient than any pump can be. If when you've calmed down you still want to give formula do it then, but right now it won't help you if you do it in a state :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Great advice from pink. :thumbup:

Sofie I just want to second what's been said about not feeling guilty about not enjoying bf. With Byron who struggled to feed because of too much mucous I had weeks of crying in the night desperately trying to get him to latch. Even with Indigo, who feeds exactly the same way so it is all familiar, I had a week or so of struggling especially as I had to feed lying down which I suck at. I bf Byron for 8 months and to be honest I have never felt particularly nice about it though it's bloody easy and convenient once you get the knack. I'm a bit envious of these women who feel great passion for bf and love it.

Like pink has said the hormones really mess you up. This is baby blues not pnd. Pnd is something that happens over time. You will be up and down for a few days, maybe weeks yet and it is all normal if unpleasant! It can be hard for a partner to see too but he needs to understand this is normal and not make rash decisions on your behalf that you might regret later. I think given how you are feeling it would really help to talk to a professional lactation consultant to help you. If you choose to give up bf that's of course fine but my concern is that it's not really what you want and with some extra support you'll find your way.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

How are you feeling this morning sk? xkx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
thanks for the advice re- where Bailey should sleep, i made the decision that he stays with us for a few more months, he's too young in my eyes for his own room and i dont think id sleep any better with him being away from me, DH is ok with that, he did say its up to me:winkwink:

Madly, i finally got a smile photo on my camera for you lol, took long enough, albeit not one of his widest, he can do better!. Im also trying to help train him to hold his head up with the use of the sit me up cosy ring!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









003.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tas1

Morning all

Hope your all ok!

Sofie I hope your feeling better today and don't feel guilty. I didn't like bfing although it was cheaper! Do what you feel is best for you and Jake,he's your baby!

Well I was right I couldn't sleep and when caleb woke for his 5.30am feed I stayed awake did all the bits I needed to do before we go so now I'm tired and bored of waiting around! We can go before check in which is 3pm but I wanna be able to unpack the car before looking around! I just hope caleb likes being in the car today! 

I hope you all have a nice week while I'm away!

See you soon xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely pics madcat :) hes adorable!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have a lovely break Tas :kiss:


----------



## tas1

Thank you!

Madcat he is such a cutie,looks so big x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw madcat! What a cutie pop!

Have a really good break tas! xkx


----------



## molly85

Hugs Sofie hopeyou figured something out over night anddidn't end up inthe wet tshirt compertition like me.

We tried just givingabby formula and expressed milk over night soMatt could haveher, I could sleep and she would sleep longer. Igot 5.5hour straight sleep and woke up when they cameto bed all soggy straight through the pads yay. She hadrefused afull bottle and latched straight onto me and was out like a light.She'd still fed every 2-3 hours so didn't make a blind bit of difference on the sleeping front for her so bfing it is for the moment. She does herlongest sleepfrom 6.30- 9.30 am ish so taking advantage of that.

Hugs to all. PB I allways thought you loved BFing,another misconception eeek


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: SK, you can do it! :hugs: We're all here for support :kiss:

Ok.....period like cramping on and off since yesterday. It honestly feels like someone is hitting my pubic bone. Bump is still sore and tight. I'm not sure what to do :nope: I'm actually kinda scared.


----------



## molly85

call your midwife anxiety won't help if it's the real thing or BH's mine were in my back so can't really comment.

Mwaaahhhhhh I am trying to get fees refunded as the car company said I wouldn't have to pay them as I made a card payment abby is on my lap cheering me on hope shes taking notes money grabbing gits


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm scared they will tell me to go into the hospital :dohh: It's not time yet!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie hun it will be ok if it is "*TIME" now, you have made it so far! give them a call hun, it could be one of many false alarms . . although i never went into full labour or even think i was in full labour i had 4 days were i started getting contractions and when i concentrated they would get closer together the second someone interuppted - almost always to ask if baby was here (doi) - i would get really angry at them and they would completely go lol

this could be something like that. . . your body testing the waters and gearing itself up so to speak . . .either way i would give them a call just to make sure xkx*


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Thank you all for your advice and support.

So eventually our decision last night was to give him formula and a dummy....I am not proud of this decision but he finally slept in his moses basket last night straight through!

I don't think it was that he didn't like the moses basket I think he just wanted to use my nipple as a dummy and now that we have given him one he is so much more settled. So I am now a happy mummy who has had a good nights sleep.

Sorry BF'ing mummies but I am proud of myself that I gave it ago for best part of a week and did it long enough for my milk to come in which came in on Friday whilst in hospital and I know I have given Jake the best start.

Jake is fast asleep in his chair so I think I may attempt doing my birth story!

Thanks again for the support and advice. It really means alot to know I have alot of support from you ladies.

:kiss:


----------



## pinkclaire

SK don't say sorry, you have to do what is right for you and Jake that's all that matters! Glad you got it sorted in the end though!

Madcat lovely pics! 

Taz have a good time! 

Molly, one of the reasons in my head to carry on was I would wake up whether Matt was going to feed James or not, I'd have to wake him so seemed so pointless, far easier to just wack on the boob in the middle of the night lol. 

Ozzie tbh it doesn't sound like contractions to me, but if the period pains stay you should call just to get checked! Could he be wriggling further down? That bloody hurts! I told you we could end up having our two close together! I think I always knew I was going to be really late this time! I'm a little worried as by my LMP I am now 16 days over, by scan the 7, so who knows what I really am! All I know is it feels like I've been pregnant forever!


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas, ive probably missed you, but hope you have a nice holiday!:happydance::thumbup:

well, Bailey doesnt seem big to me but im sure he is against some of the younger babies now and esp the premies!!, last week his weight had gone up to 10lb.4 ,he isnt weighed again until the 22nd so goodness knows what it will be then!.

just been for a stroll, Bailey is asleep and transfered to his basket in his nursery for the 1st time, but as i say at night he stays with us, i have the monitor though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow that's good Madcat, I've only been able to transfer James for the last couple of months if he's asleep, your doing well :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

basket in nursery sounds fine u can check on him loads then in the day.

abby just had her first shower proper little water baby she is


----------



## molly85

ok rattly baby squirting milk out of nose worry or not?


----------



## madcatwoman

he's just murmering to himself at the moment!,will see how it goes!!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!,
I've been mia for few days!
Madcat,I put shay out to his own room at about 10wks,he had outgrown his moses basket,and the cot doesn't fit comfortably in our room.
Oran was a bit more fussy at night and I needed to get up to him more often,so I borrowed a cradle from a friend and kept him with us til he was about 5 months or so I think.
Will play it by ear with teagan,if I feel she's not ready when she's outgrown the basket I will borrow the cradle from my friend again.I have to admit though I don't sleep well with the baby beside me,I wake with the smallest of sounds.
I haven't given her a dummy yet,both my boys had 1 and it seemed to be the main reason for getting up to them,a right pain on the hole lol,so hoping to avoid the whole dummy falling out,baby screaming 50times a night fiasco!
I do put her up to the nursery sometimes if she's having a long sleep,its the only quiet place,my boys are terrible for waking her up!
I have the monitor on,and also have the sensor pad on,so feel at ease about it!

Sofie,I know exactly how you feel,I went thru it with all of mine.I really wanted to bf,but shay would not latch on full stop,I felt horrendous when I caved and asked for a bottle at the hospital,Like a shit mammy.I was just too tired,tearful to persevere with it,and then hated myself for not trying harder!
With oran and teagan I gave it a go again and lasted 2 days with oran and 1 day with teagan.I had since realised its not the be all and end all so was happy in my decision to start on formula.Fair play to the ladies who persevere with it,It just wasn't for me.
I was so relaxed and happy once we were formula feeding,it suited us.There is no need to justify yourself to anyone,we all think its gonna be the most natural wonderful thing in the world,but then find its not for a lot of us.x


----------



## vbaby3

Well my madam decided to waken at 2am for a feed and stay bloody awake until 4.45!
I tried to put her down a few times in that time and she's talk and gurgle for a while,and then end up crying so had to keep lifting her back up.I even ended up giving her a 2nd feed she's been up that long.
And the wee divil had the cheek to do the biggest most beautiful smiles at me when I was being tired and grumpy and trying to ignore her lol!!
How can you resist havin a wee chat and smiling back even if it is 4 in the morning!

think I'm gonna start a routine of bathing her everynight then feed then bed so she starts knowing its nighttime.
Oran woke at 6am,when I'd been back asleep about half an hr,so I've basically been up since 2am,and I didn't go to bed til 11 last night.Not good!!


----------



## madcatwoman

ah hes been crying now....:cry:bless


----------



## molly85

oh dear i am just realising that no one really likes doing bfing its not just me. its bloody convientient but would like my old boobs back. i hate looking at my tummy at the moment and that i have to eat so much it all ends up being junk. i really can't decide what to do and matt helpfully says its up to me they are my boobs. abby does use her dummy much now i think it was def more us than her


----------



## PeanutBean

Ah Molly there are lots of things I do because I feel it's the right thing rather than an enjoyable thing. I feel strongly that for me bf is the only option which is why I persevered with Byron and being my second it's been much easier this time. I don't dislike bf, just don't melt at the knees as some women seem to. I'm kind of ambivalent. It's just the way my babies are fed, like i neither like nor dislike going for a pee, it's just a bodily function that needs to be done! Lol. I have plenty of gooey moments over my babes but the physical stuff (pregnancy and birth included) doesn't especially float my boat.


----------



## vbaby3

Also meant to say:hugs::kiss:Pink claire.xxx
I know exactly how you feel,I never dreamt in a million years I would have gone 10 days over,and had almost given up hope that I was gonna go into labour on my own.It really did happen when I was least expecting it.
The bloody show reared its head when I really didn't want it to to be honest!!
I was showered and ready to chill for the evening in front of the tv,and was knackered coz we were at peter kay the night before,I was so ready for an early night lol!!Could not believe I had to go and give birth:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you need to do what suits you and Abby best but remember bfing is great weight loss if that's what you're worried about! It takes ages for your body to go back to (near) normal, bfing or not.

Oh and my babes have had milk spilling out their noses too. It's always been another sign of their gluttony!


----------



## molly85

lol it makes me gag. i get drunkem flash backs.

hmmm well i have just recieved an email from the EAT study something that looks very intresting but would ure as hell make my mind up for me what to regarding feeding. If we can still do it and matt approves. Peanut butter at 3 months sounds intresting as long as I bf. plus full physical check ups. i would love some one to figure out why shes so weee


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sk never apologize for a decision ever! otherwise you will be aplogizing until you are dead in the ground lol if it isnt bf vs ff it is dummy vs thumb naughty corner vs other methods oh the list is endless

i am the same with leo, i breastfed for a month, which didnt feel like very long but gave him the start he needed

i am going to try harder this time round in relation to trying to get a better routine for expressing should breast feeding not be so successful . . . 

one thing i will say though in support for bottle feeding, dh loved feeding him, he did all the late night feeds because that was when he was coming in from work he absolutely loved it! also it enabled us to see how much leo was drinking and helped get him int o a good feeding routine and then a really good sleeping routine! there are defo positives to ff hun and the formula these days is so good - which one have you decided on? we used aptimel as that was what they used in the hospital when my breast milk ran out

all this talk of of feeding babies has got my sorting things out again, i have a right bundle of stuff for feeding in my cupboard - nipple cream, breast pump and bottles - any possible way to feed a baby . . .i have it lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Thanks again for your support!

This is my birth story!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...station-induction-due-shrom.html#post10984897


----------



## madcatwoman

well, Baileys milk hasnt come out of his nose yet, but he did take too much one night,it came flying out of his mouth, all down his sleepsuit and up into his eye,then he started crying!!!!!:cry::baby::haha:
-He's asleep again, for his PM nap, in his basket, in his nursery!:baby:

Jesus, men make you feel so good, my dad visted today, he looked down at me and said "You still got a tummy on you havent you?". i felt great after that!


----------



## molly85

where do these men come from?

i have squirted abby in milk a few times to she does blink just wipes her face lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Madcat! Bloody men. Get practicing the "it took 9 months to grow this baby I'm not going to revert in 1 month" line.

What's this study Molly? Sounds interesting. I ate peanuts while bf and in pregnancy. The evidence hasn't supported any association between maternal peanut consumption and peanut allergies though there is a link with peanut oil in creams.


----------



## madcatwoman

My dad really doesnt think before he speaks.:growlmad:
Is anyone exercising??:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm still here. Debating about calling. *sigh* It doesn't feel like full on contractions.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm still here. Debating about calling. *sigh* It doesn't feel like full on contractions.

ozzie, have you had warm bath?, because if youre not sure they tell you to have a warm bath and if they ease off then its unlikely to be labour.

slightly different, but while i was being induced i cramped quite badly all day, they did ease of in the bath(MW's told me to try for a bath). That night contractions did start and certainly knew the difference (quite an understatement!!)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good idea. I will try that. I have to eat first though, lol. I think baby is moving down cause my appetite has come back full force!


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> Dare, nope, just some pics I pulled off the web cause I thought she was asking about it. I know they are common in the USA, that's why I want to do it :haha: The American in me coming out! It's not so common over here. I had a helluva time finding the one I wanted. They are shipping it from one store to the one closer to us, but it might not arrive until after LO is born.

LOL i think they are totally cute but i HATE them!!! A lot of people like them but i just don't think it ever goes on exactly how you would want- and i'm always afraid i'm going to mess it up. I like it when someone else puts it up for me! HAHHAA take the easy way out right?! :)

When do you move to America? :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly why don't you set yourself small targets, like for me I wanted to get to 6 weeks as those are meant to be the most important, then I got there and thought I can make it to 3 months and so on and so on and if you can't, you've reached your target ifgwim?

Thanks for the hugs vbaby, it's so crap isn't it I honestly didn't think I would still be here. My LMP was 18 aug i think so it is getting far to close to 10 months pregnant lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

you cant possibly beat my record pinkclaire!,im sure you'll go soon.
LOL the MW's werent sure if id have ever gone into labour natrually!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DaretoDream said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Dare, nope, just some pics I pulled off the web cause I thought she was asking about it. I know they are common in the USA, that's why I want to do it :haha: The American in me coming out! It's not so common over here. I had a helluva time finding the one I wanted. They are shipping it from one store to the one closer to us, but it might not arrive until after LO is born.
> 
> LOL i think they are totally cute but i HATE them!!! A lot of people like them but i just don't think it ever goes on exactly how you would want- and i'm always afraid i'm going to mess it up. I like it when someone else puts it up for me! HAHHAA take the easy way out right?! :)
> 
> When do you move to America? :flower:Click to expand...

We'll be moving around this time next year, depending on LO's heart health. I'm kinda nervous about moving back cause we'll be starting from scratch, but I suppose it will be better because all my family is there and DH doesn't really have anyone here anymore.


----------



## DaretoDream

Are you still set on Cali? Because right now the state is bankrupt and doing very poorly. Just make sure you know where you are going first! I hope that everything will be ok with the heart health and you can make your move as planned. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie I had all sorts of period pains in the last week. I agree, you'll know if they get serious.

I'm exercising in that I'm doing pelvic floor and stomach exercises and hiking round with the dog and/or toddler each day.


----------



## madcatwoman

think i'll start doing stomach crunches :cry::growlmad::nope:

would anyone buy one of these, or do you think they are a waste>? https://www.vespaandtheladybird.co.uk/storeclassic.html


----------



## PeanutBean

I think everything is a waste that isn't just leading a busy life!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DaretoDream said:


> Are you still set on Cali? Because right now the state is bankrupt and doing very poorly. Just make sure you know where you are going first! I hope that everything will be ok with the heart health and you can make your move as planned. :)

California is where all my family is (San Francisco Bay Area). I've already looked into jobs teaching preschool and there are quite a few. I don't want to move to a different state. There's no point. Also, DH can go to school and I know some people at Google that would be willing to put forward his resume. :) On top of that, my grandfather's niece owns a block of apartments and he said he would help us out. We would have a great support system, so no worries :flower: Thanks for looking out for me :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> *Ozzie I had all sorts of period pains in the last week. I agree, you'll know if they get serious.*
> 
> I'm exercising in that I'm doing pelvic floor and stomach exercises and hiking round with the dog and/or toddler each day.

Ooooooo, I'm nervous then! Think he's planning on being unpredictable and arriving early?


----------



## madcatwoman

lol, my boy has slept 3 hours in his room for his afternoon nap, DH is away tonight, im trying to wake him to feed him, so i can go have my shower before this evenings colic starts, he's in a coma state and im not brutal enough to just pull him out asleep!!:haha:

btw, does anyone elses baby seem to gag occassionally, seemingly on nothing at all?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlie does the gagging thing madcat :( not sure what its all about though :shrug:

As for exercise not so far with my dodgy pelvis :( the physio gave me an exercise to try today thing is I have to do it 6 times a day laying down :dohh: mmmmmm not sure I have time to lay down 6 times a day :lol: however I intend to slowly get back into using my WII which has to be the best form of exercise other than the running around Peanut mentions that I have ever done and the most fun :) Oliver will also do it with me :lol: we do the running together :rofl: I also have JUST DANCE which DH bought me just as I fell pregnant so its still in its wrapper cant wait to give it a go :thumbup: will make sure all the lounge curtains are closed first though :rofl: wouldnt want to give the neighbours a :shock:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I phoned the advice midwife and she said that it doesn't sound like labour just yet, but to take some paracetamol and see if that helps. If it helps, then not to worry, but if it's still crampy in an hour, to phone back and they might have me come in to get checked :wacko:


----------



## molly85

hey ozzie bonus if you are in labour it's not killing which is good if not your just priming have a chat with your tummy and tell it Alex is coming via planned section. Oh i loved SF 

PB www.eatstudy.co.uk its trying babieson all the questionable foods from 3 months u justhave to get the st thomases once a year i think and exclusivly breast feed til 3 months preferably 6 so we are out shame as its some thing i really agree with. i didn't limit food in pregnancy or now. And will give abby what ever she fancies. If shes looking like she wants food at 4mnths/16 weeks we shall go for it. 

claire I am tryingto get matt down to a date/ age to stop but he is being f all use.
pumping really is not for me so itsgoing to be the straight cross over


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol ozzie, typo, meant to say weeks not week! :haha:

Will check out that link when I've a bit more time and not a screaming baby on my knee!


----------



## molly85

she'll be to old to take part then lol.

stricktly speeking i have 2kg to loose to be back at prepregnancy weight but going for a bit more


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: PB! Scared me there for a minute! The paracetamol seems to have helped, but my back is still killing me.


----------



## molly85

there is no other pain like back contractions you'll know them


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My back still hurts. :cry: DH keeps saying I'll be fine, but he has no idea what I feel! :grr: I'm just grumpy and achy and I want this baby out!


----------



## molly85

your prob just sore and fed up and so you should be tellhim to shush and pamper you


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Are you still set on Cali? Because right now the state is bankrupt and doing very poorly. Just make sure you know where you are going first! I hope that everything will be ok with the heart health and you can make your move as planned. :)
> 
> California is where all my family is (San Francisco Bay Area). I've already looked into jobs teaching preschool and there are quite a few. I don't want to move to a different state. There's no point. Also, DH can go to school and I know some people at Google that would be willing to put forward his resume. :) On top of that, my grandfather's niece owns a block of apartments and he said he would help us out. We would have a great support system, so no worries :flower: Thanks for looking out for me :)Click to expand...

glad you have family there then!! that's great!!! glad you will be back home with them.

Also hope your back feels better soon love! :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie get a back massage off him, you deserve it!

I cant remember anything else I read :blush:


----------



## sequeena

pinkclaire said:


> Ozzie get a back massage off him, you deserve it!
> 
> I cant remember anything else I read :blush:

WTF are you still doing here? :( I was hoping you'd be in the middle of popping!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Ozzie get a back massage off him, you deserve it!
> 
> I cant remember anything else I read :blush:
> 
> WTF are you still doing here? :( I was hoping you'd be in the middle of popping!Click to expand...

Bah! His attempts at back rubbing are so half-arsed! :rofl:

I thought you would have popped by now too (as Sequeena so delicately put it, lol) :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Claire keep meaning to say that induction really isn't hideous. if they just pop your waters its really ok no meds required can they do that at your birth centre? I know when tehy popped mine the contractions started ASAP and teh drip only gave me an an hour or so less in labour. 

sleeping child and what am i doing? sat on butt watching tv lol should be in shower or bed


----------



## PeanutBean

Just want to send :hugs: to all the still-preg ladies. I'm sorry I'm not keeping up with your journals anymore...


----------



## molly85

how you ladies with now 2+ children get on here is beyond me. I am usually on here when I am feeding abby hence my spelling is worse


----------



## pinkclaire

See my journal :thumbup: xx


----------



## molly85

which one?


----------



## PeanutBean

On my phone always Molly usually while feeding/patting Indigo.


----------



## molly85

ah makes sence. i think i'm attached to my laptop


----------



## sequeena

Update for Pink



> Last txt from Claire was at 00.49am and she was 3-4cm dilated. I've not heard anything since but will let u all know if I do x

:dance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink's had her girl!!

I've had a shit night. Slept fine til 2.30 when Indigo woke for a feed then was super thirsty to drank some water which gave me bad gut ache for a while :wacko: Indigo then just shuffled til 6.30 when she woke properly for another feed. It was enough noise to keep me from properly sleeping. I am absolutely wrecked. The proem is sue has spent a few nights completely pulling apart her swaddling and waking cold so I put her in the sleeping bag last night. If she doesn't get used to it soon I'm going to have to buy one of those fastening swaddle blankets so she can't get out. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

YAY for another grad baby!:baby:

sorry to hear you had sucha bad night peanut. Bailey is always kicking his blanket off too, unless i tuck it super tight at the sides of his basket, then it has more chance of staying. I had 2 sleeping bags as well, but havent used them yet(blankets look far more cosy ...then again not really if theyre being kicked off!)


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations pink:happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay Pink! I just saw the facebook update!!!! :happydance:

ETA: Guess I'm next, huh? :shock:


----------



## molly85

Welcome Charlotte phew can finally use her name.

PB similer night here she just isn't sleeping matt got home gave me a few hour peace and did her another bottle i really have to ban this as he gave her the full 90mls and i believe 30 mls just came back up lovely. i really can't cope with the constant waking but spewing baby due to over feeding is to much. her chest is rattley when she breaths i don't want to be a neurotic mum tho


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everyone! I just added some pics to my journal if you want to see, I'm back home now xx


----------



## molly85

yay claire


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for another Grad baby :) Congratulations Pink and welcome Charlotte ( lucky Charlie was a boy or we would have had two Charlottle`s :rofl: will check out FB soon :) )

Peanut, madcat Charlie has been in sleeping bags for about 3wks now :) since we got the really cold windy weather after he was born :thumbup: he has a slightly thicker one (not in tog just that its velour!) and a thinner cotton type one :thumbup: I use the thicker one on chillier nights and the thinner one on warmer ones :) Infact I have two must have baby buys one is the sleeping bag and the second is the bath seat (Loopy and Gilz know the one I mean!)


----------



## molly85

bath seat? is it the one that looks like a slide?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes Molly thats the one :) a fab buy :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

iv seen it abby likes floating around but an extra hand would be nice


----------



## pinkclaire

Sleeping bags are one of my top buys! Charlotte doesn't fit in a lot of her newborn stuff so that was a waste of washing/ironing, thank goodness I didn't buy it lol. She feels quite cold to touch, but she's wrapped up and cuddled up to me, is that ok? The Dogs been so sweet, she slept next to me and everytime Charlotte lest out a little cry she comes to check her!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink hon they always feel cold to touch especially hands and feet :wacko: I always check his neck for an indication as to how hot/cold he is :) yesterday his neck was sweaty and he kept crying but once I changed him into a short arm/leg romper he was happier :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Madly, that's what I thought but just wanted to make sure! Xx


----------



## molly85

is it sods law you stock up on clothes for when you expect to got to work, have a tiny baby thats nearly 4 weeks old (when did that happen?) thats only just creeping into newborn bits and you get given 3-6 month stuff which you have loads of? 

oh and feeding a baby that wiffs a bit of sick is gross thanks matt. how is it she can go over 3 hours without a fed in the morning but not at night?


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow MIA for a day and Pink pops!

Welcome to the world Charlotte, and huge congrats to Claire and family :happydance::hugs:

Hope you are feeling ok today Ozzie sounds like it was a bit stressful yesterday :hugs:

SK - you have to do what you feel is right hun re feeding. Bf is very hard work and isnt something that just 'happens' as we hope. 

I am one of the few who is very gooey over bf. I love it. However it is hard to love it in the middle of the night when I am exhausted and its all down to me....again. ANd when he is feeding for the millionth time and my boobs feel like empty socks....

It seems we feel like we have to justify our decisions, whatever they are. I constantly seem to be justifying continuing bf, especially to my mum. I bf ds for 7 months and never remember having to have these conversations with her then. I think its because my step sister is ff the twins and isnt having my 'problems'.

I would have reiterated the comments re no hasty decisions. I have given a bottle or two but continued bf and then have gone back to exclusive bf.

Glad you feel better now SK, and like everyone said - dont apologise for anything. I have been trying to shove a dummy in for days now and swore I never would!! 

Dylan is now listening to a 11 year old opera singer on This Morning! He is transfixed! Might have to get him a classical CD....

Had had to buy a baby activity centre as he spends hours laid looking around and feel he needs extra stimulation. He loves it. DS hated his. He is doing so much more than I expected at this age, and his teeny size!

Hugs Molly hope you are feeling a little better xx :hugs: and the combined feeding is giving you a break xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Congrats Pink! Welcome to the world Charlotte!

Well DH took Jake to work this morning to show him off lol and lft me in bed and I slept until 12! So he is back home now and DH is now having a couple of hours sleep :thumbup:

I think Jake is constipated so I have given him so cooled down boiled water and he has taken an oz of that.

FF mummies how much was your baby taking in the first week? Jake takes 1 and half oz's every 3 hours....Is that enough? 

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Sorry I've been AWOL for the past few days, Noah has been having a hellish time. Ended up back in hospital on Sunday night. His doses of medication have been upped and also started on another medication as well. Thought we had turned yesterday as he was a lot more settled but it must have just been exhaustion because he's screamed constantly since 8pm last night apart from when he's eating. Spoke to his paediatrician this morning and I've to give it until thursday to see if things get any better. 

Sorry for being self involved, I hope everyone else is doing well, hope all the grads babies are getting nice and chunky and the few remaining pregnant ladies aren't too uncomfortable :hugs:

Oh and massive congratulations Claire on the birth of baby Charlotte :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

gilz i told you to text me!!!

loopy we're not ment to be combo feeding especially with her bringing it back up greedy bugger has just done it again so i don't think sh knows her limits thankfully it only hit her this time. there is a group n round the road at the mo but can i be arsed to go? molly needs a walk poor animal must feel so left out. we just dnt have the routine o do it every day


----------



## vbaby3

Oh my god congrats pink!!!!
I was on yest evening,so since then you've done labour,birth and now you're home and all!!
Going to read your journal now.
Well done and welcome to the world baby charlotte!x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope things get better soon, Glitz. You guys have been through so much! :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well with their new babies!!!!! I'm very jealous, but I know mine will be here very soon! I PACKED MY BAG, MOLLY! :rofl:

DH tried to get them to let him come back to work today because he's much better, but they won't let him come back until it's been 48 hours after his last bout so he's back to work tomorrow which means I'm off to the hospital appointment without him :cry: I'm hoping nothing bad happens! fx'd Alex is still nice and snug in there!

I've been feeling kinda down and haven't left the house since Saturday :wacko: So I told DH about it and he's taking me out for dinner tonight. I was worried that he would get in trouble for being out while "sick" and he told me the above about trying to go back and them saying no, lol. So, I hope it's a nice dinner :) One of the few I'm sure we'll have alone for a while.

No more cramping today which is good! My face is a bit itchy and I think it's the bubble bath so I'm going to probably stop using it for a while, which sucks cause it really helps my hips and leg!


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry you're having it so tough with noah gilz,really hope he improves soon,you must be shattered.x

Sofie that sounds about right for a little baby.Teagan even now is only taking 2-3 ozs every 3 or so hrs and she's way bigger.He'll just take what he needs and then stop.He'll be weighed again in few days so you'll know then he's getting enough.x

my baby is just getting so bold.She was up again last night for a feed at 2am,would not go back to sleep,I kept putting her down and had to listen to her snort and groan and move,and eventually cry.This went on until 4.30,she finally nodded off,so did I,but then she's back awake at 5am:wacko:
Dh took her downstairs at 5 to settle her,but brought her back up to me just as i was starting to doze at 6 coz he was heading to work.
The moving and whinging continued for 20mins til oran came in to my bed,then she started crying so we all came downstairs.
Thats the 2nd night of virtually no sleep.I know she's only 5 wks so i'm not expecting miracles,but she seems to be going backwards as far as night feeds are concerned:wacko:I really don't function well without sleep,especially with 3 lo's to look after:cry:

Brought her for her bcg today,she wasn't too bad,only cried for a minute.The boys drove me mad though.It would be nice not to have to bring the 3 of them with me everywhere i go!!!

So its ozzie next isn't it?next wk?


----------



## molly85

Good girl Ozzie and don't put the bubble bath on your face!

must remember to use wrap more often baby sound asleep now can i use it in bed hmmm?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, vbaby, it's Friday, June 17th! :)


----------



## vbaby3

Oh exciting ozzzie!!!!Enjoy your meal out tonight and some time alone with your dh.Once Alex comes along alone time will be very rare!


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry your having bad nights ladies, they really take their toll don't they! 

Ozzie have fun tonight, sounds lovely make the most of it I say! Next Friday, wow that will fly by!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby,dont you just love the night feeds?. i thought id do ok, and i am really, i only have to get up at 2 and then again at about 5 or 6am, but what it is-now my hips are healed i sleep quite well and now find it harder to wake up, where as when i was pregnant i was in pain and hardly slept at all but was used to it!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Has anyone seen the threads in second tri and third tri about ginger babies and ugly babies? Some people are wacko! Shouldn't the health of a baby come first? Yes, Molly, I have bitten my tongue and only commented once :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Just looked back and found my first post in here waaaaaaaaaaaaay back in October 2010.


----------



## molly85

what? why do i get the blame ozzie? lol people can winge all they like we were at real risk of having a big eared big nosed baby with ginger hair and man it's not possible to say they look cute. ( would really appreciate it if abby does look like the back end of a bus if some one could say) We were very stunned to see abbycame out ok. 

Screamy screamerson seems to like her bouncy chair reasonably well at the time of day when all she does is scream. I have managed to eat dinner jiggling it with my foot to keep her some where near chilled out. shes been in there an hour and only just kicked off again full pelt. come on 7 pm


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie, it must be hard when your facing a medical issue to read something like that, people are so superficial the fact is that when they have their babies they'll understand how stupid it is, well most people will! Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Molly my bouncy chair was my life saver with James! I used to bounce with my foot and me and Matt would find ourselves bouncing it when he wasn't in there :dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

To BF mummies.....

How long does it roughly take for your milk to go back?

My HV just told me to leave them and don't stimulate them and eventually your body will realise that you don't need the milk because your LO isn't takng any.

This is all well and good but F%&k me my boobs hurt! They are so engorged and they are itchy aswell because they are stretching!!

Jake still hasn't had a poo yet....Slightly worried, Obviously it's because of the formula but I just want him to poo lol....HV said give him cooled down boiling water to stop him becoming constipated but he still hasn't had a poo.


----------



## molly85

its going to be a be a few days hun asyou had just got your milk in. damn it give thema squeeze just reduce the pressure and do the ice/cabbage leaves thing


constipation i have heard pedal there legs and rubtheir tummys anti clockwise. a warm bath might do it to


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Enjoy your meal out Ozzie :)

Sofie Charlie is only taking similar to Teagan now the max he will take is 3oz and thats generally whens hes fussed over his previous feed and hasnt take much :wacko: I agree with vbaby once hes weighed you will know if its enough :)

vbaby so sorry you had a crap night :hugs: Charlie is on a similar night feed schedule to Bailey and even though I quite like the night feeds I do sort of wish sometimes that Charlies was at the sleep through stage :lol:

Gilz sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital with Noah :hugs: I have had it drummed into me that reflux/colic management is all about getting the right formula/bottle/teat combination :shrug: just my opinion but after having Charlie on different reflux/colic meds I dont think any of them work :nope: they just seemed to make Charlie worse for the first few days he seemed to settle a bit but then he was back to the unsettlement and shrill crying :sad1: since we stopped everything and switched to the MAM bottles I feel like I have my son back :) My HV recommended cow & gate because its gentler on the tummy than some of the other formulas and well it certainly proved right for us! Just a few ideas cause I know Noah is on special formula but it may be worth considering :thumbup: cow and gate do do special milks (depends which one Noah is one!) because my HV is talking about having Charlie prescribed nutri prem by cow and gate which is for prem babies but also for babies who arent gaining weight because it has an higher calorific value :thumbup: also buy a MAM bottle just one and give it a whirl :thumbup:

Molly Charlie is also a bouncy chair lover :rofl: a little trick I have learnt is to put in on the sofa next to me so he can watch me and I can talk to him :) hes at my level, he knows am close by and I can easily tend to him as and when he needs it :thumbup:


ASF well am mainly focusing on our HV appointment tomorrow I really hope Charlie has gained weight :thumbup: He was 10lb 7oz last Thursday so only a 3oz gain since birth fxed nows hes more settled on his formula and bottles we have some progress. I dont really want to put him through any more poking and prodding since we just got discharged from the hospital consultant :nope: so heres hoping hes gained enough to make the HV happy :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just back. It was a lovely meal and I had a sundae for dessert :blush:

Pink, you're totally right. I could care less what he looks like as long as he is healthy and happy :flower:


----------



## molly85

in case you girls thought i eas being weird the big eared ginger thing is a joke we have being our familys worst attributes. now i sodding worry about size


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad you had a good time Ozzie! 

Omg the after pains are horrendous this time, is it because it's my second or linked to me having a natural 3rd stage? Anyone know? X


----------



## loopylollipop

I am only obsessed by Dylans weight, not what he looks like. 

Madly I hope Charlie has put on some weight, I know how worrying it is. Just shows we worry, no matter how much they weighed at birth:hugs:

SK, afraid its just time hun. Painful waiting til they start to go down. Paracetamol, and try the cabbage leaves thing. :hugs:

I am so tired from the night feeds. All he wants to do at night is feed. For hours, and hours. Its a killer. Found myself getting very frustrated. I found turning on the light (I feed by the light of the landing so dont wake OH up) so I can see his face clearly makes me go all gooey enough to carry on.

Glad you had a nice meal Ozzie:flower:

Lots of love to all the other night owl mammas:wacko:


----------



## molly85

pink your bfing right? thats whats doing it your uterus is contracting mega quick. worse than labour i thought. i didn't get a 3rd stage choise but i thinkit'll be the feeding and your body knowing what to do.

ok can you feed for to long? wev been snuggled for nearly 40 minutes was hoping toget to bed


----------



## molly85

ah loopy have you practiced lieing down to feed? a desperate measure you wake up to a fed baby fast asleep. this has happened out of tierdness but works a treat you canjust pop them back to bedthen


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz so sorry that Noahs feeding is still troublesome. I had wondered where you were and how things were going.

Cant imagine how you are coping. We have long long nights here but he sleeps well during the day. I blowed dried my hair right at the side of him this morning and he didnt blink an eye. I even think about putting him down during the night and he fusses.

Glad the baby bath is working out well and he likes it! It really saves the back as well .

Hope things settle down soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> ah loopy have you practiced lieing down to feed? a desperate measure you wake up to a fed baby fast asleep. this has happened out of tierdness but works a treat you canjust pop them back to bedthen

I have tried it Molly but find it quite difficult. At night my boobs get huge and he has trouble latching, then my let-down reflex kicks in and he nearly chokes to death! I find it slightly easier feeding laying down on the left side for some reason but struggle even more on the right :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't feed lying down either loopy. Those early days when I couldn't sit led to bleeding nipples. :(. I also often have to put the light on as she's getting lazy in her latch so I need to see.

Pink it's worse with subsequent children as the uterus contracts faster so is more painful. I had no experience of it though ad I had syntocinon to contract it down after the placenta was removed. I'm so glad you had such a good birth. I feel a little envious as mine went to pot at the end. I must be feeling much more recovered now as today I almost felt I might like a third child after all. :lol:

Sorry I can't remember much but want to send some hugs to Gilz. I think with early babies it's often more difficult in the early weeks.

We've had a fairly decent day. Got both sprogs weighed. Biggest is 31lb (14.3kg) which makes him near the upper limit for our prams!! Indigo was 9lb13. She is fairly steadily tracking between 25th and 50th percentiles. I wonder if she'll go up to 75th like Byron did...? Before the weighing we went to the park in the rain (it wasn't great) and after to a friend's before lunch where Byron had fun playing with his friend. Mealtimes were both good for once. Byron slept I even powernapped and the rain held off for the dogwalk. Not bad. Think we'll visit my parents tomorrow.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah like you said Molly it's worse when she's feeding, on the plus side my tummy is shrinking back down so fast!

PB you did really well with your birth as well, especially after how much you had to fight for things! You gave your baby a nice calm birth exactly what you wanted :thumbup:

I was really lucky with how my birth panned out, it was well worth the last few days of pain and emotion! It's amazing what trusting your body can do, that hypno lady knew what she was on about!


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all

pinkclaire, so glad you had such a positive birth!:thumbup:
Madly,fingers crossed for charlies weigh-in, hope he's a little chunkier!.
Gilz,you know im thinking of you!:hugs:

Does anyone have any wonder remidies for colic, poor Bailey has it every evening, for 2 hours, from 7-9pm, tried infacol,gripewater,tummy massage,back massage,cuddles,you name it, by 10 past 9 its like someone has flicked a switch though and he's back to his normal self!. I just hate seeing him seemingly in pain for those 2 hours!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks madcat!

Hmm I would suggest all the things you've tried, I think it's just one of those things they grow out of?

Lottie has fed all night, literally on the boob all night lol. I am shattered! James woke up in the night and was really upset he couldn't come in our bed. It made me cry :cry: he was just shouting mama so I left her crying for a bit and gave him a cuddle in his room until he went to sleep. Felt so guilty on sooo many levels! X


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: pink, Jake did the same on his second night and I was exhausted. I can't imagine how much harder it is with having another LO to look after aswell. I hope tonight is better for you.

Jake deciced not to sleep last night either so I put him in our bed (I know I shouldn't have done) and he slept there for a couple of hours but me and DH had to sleep in shifts again to make sure he was ok and that no one squashed him.

Problem is we have tried him in everything....moses basket, bouncer chair, car seat and his pram but he doesn't want to sleep. He will sit there for 15 mins then he will start screaming and he won't calm down unless he is doing skin to skin with me....

I am wondering if he misses the comfort of the boob? 

Also can you swaddle them? My SIL said your not supposed to swaddle them in thier moses basket anymore??

God this is exhausting! 

:shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

SK I have had both my babies in bed with me, its exhausting otherwise! I know I sleep lightly though and know exactly whats going on! Its the only way to get any rest though!

With swaddling, its about them getting too hot, a swaddle gives triple the tog, so use a cotton sheet, rather than a blanket and dress appropriately.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:hug: to everyone for the pants part of parenting we all seem to be suffering in one way or another :(

Pink I too had seriously nasty after pains this time :( I would go as far as to say at points they were as bad if not worse than contractions :cry: as you know am not a BF mama and I too was impressed how quickly my tummy shrank :lol: I was back in pre-preg Jeans two weeks after Charlie was born and about a week after that I dropped to a size smaller :happydance: the size smaller are a little more fitted but mainly around my now chunkier thighs :dohh: am hoping all the walking to the school and back (90mins round trip each day!) will help that :thumbup: ps did I tell you I just adore your little girls name :winkwink:

Thank you Ladies for your comments re Charlies weight am keeping everything crossed for 1pm when the HV is due :thumbup:

SK you can swaddle Jake in his moses basket :thumbup: have you tried a lullaby mobile or something similar :shrug: Charlie seems to like this ..... it plays lullabys when you press its tummy but in the background of the lullaby there are water and wooshing sounds I suppose its meant to represent the sounds from the womb :) its tummy is also a night light :thumbup: it plays lullabys for about 10mins or so and they get quieter and quieter we find by the time its dont one cycle Charlie is snoring :rofl:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3489941.htm 

madcat am told frequently that the `colic` thing just all of a sudden disappears at exactly 3mths old on the dot :shrug: I bloody hope so I have just had a screaming Charlie .... mornings are our worst time of day :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww madly thank you, :hugs:

I missed the bit about Charlies weight, whats up with it hun? GL anyway!

I think I might get one of those if it works so well :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all,well I had the same 3 nights in a row,awake for a 2am feed and she's staying awake and unsettled til 4.30/5am.I'm beyond tired at this stage.

madly,Hope charlie has put on some weight.We've our 6wk check up next wk so teagan will be weighed again finally!I'm presuming she's doing ok as she's outgrowing all her clothes at an alarming rate lol!

Sofie,its hard work,especially those 1st couple of wks.Jake is still brand new so isn't gonna be in any kind of routine.Do what you have to to get some sleep,dh and I did shifts too for the 1st couple wks,especially since you're formula feeeding at least you don't have to do all the feeds.Leave your boobies alone,they'll be ok in a couple of days,mine killed me too.

Madcat,Teagan is very unsettled in the evenings too crying unconsolably and also after her nightfeed.I can't seem to get her wind up at all.
I am googling and gonna try the yellow onion colic remedy,might sound crazy to some people but I'm willing to try anything lol!!I've heard people swear by it.After last night I've had enough!!!
I'm gonna do it this evening so will let you know tomorrow how it went!!


----------



## vbaby3

And yes ladies,shay had the worst colic ever and from 10 wks it started getting a little better each day,by the time he hit 12/13 wks he was all better.So if nothing else works,at least we're almost half way there:wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Pink sorry you're so exhausted.Its so hard when you've other lo's to look after.Especially for you as James is so young.aThe guilt is all part of it unfortunately.
My 2 always seem to need something,or need my attention when i'm feeding or bathing teagan,and i hate saying you'll have to wait until i'm finished.I don't want them resenting her.Its hard.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink Charlie has only gained 3oz since birth :( theres been talk of him having an higher calorific formula, HV is coming today to weigh him again!

:hugs: vbaby so sorry your having crap nights too .... half way there right :thumbup: never heard of that remedy am intrigued must go google :lol:

I still have a grizzly baby that just wants to stay in my arms all the time :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Pink sorry you're so exhausted.Its so hard when you've other lo's to look after.Especially for you as James is so young.aThe guilt is all part of it unfortunately.
> My 2 always seem to need something,or need my attention when i'm feeding or bathing teagan,and i hate saying you'll have to wait until i'm finished.I don't want them resenting her.Its hard.x

We have this too I hate to say to Oliver he has to wait :( DH took him bowling on Sunday just the two of them so he doesnt think everything is Charlie related now :thumbup: Guilt is the worst feeling ever when it comes to our children :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! Hospital day again! Second to last time we'll be scanned to check on Baby Alex then next Friday he's here! :wacko: DH can't come today :cry: I always worry something will happen when he's not there. 

:hugs: to all the mommies


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck with the scan Ozzie. Sofie new babies, especially early ones just want their mums. Like pink we coslept with Byron who was sleeping only 9 hours in 24 because he simply couldn't sleep not in our arms and also literally never cried it out. It was awful. Swaddling really helps but we swaddled Byron too and it wasn't enough. Do what you need to.

Pink chuck your oh out and have James and the baby! It is awful having to favour one child over the other. I found she quickly improved from the very first days.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Pink I will try and swaddle him tonight and see how it goes.

He doesn't seem to like having his feet covered up either just hope he anages to sleep tonight....

Just waiting for the health visitor to do Jakes heel prick and weigh him 

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I was getting conflicting advice from people....Like my MIL telling me co-sleeping was dangerous but I know many women who have done it.

Hopefully we can atleast get an hours sleep tonight because this no sleep is killing me!

Madly the baby soother is sooo cute but suprise suprise its not in stock...Although the pink one is :dohh: you would have thought they would make a cream coloured one.

Little man did a poo at around 6am and oh my god it was gross lol we are still giving him cooled down boiling water to try and get him to poo more because I think he is constipated :wacko:


----------



## molly85

SK could be the water he'll eat less with that in his tummy so get hungry. dippy me should have known.

one baby wide awake at 4.30 so got up 2 did some washing up with her on the changing mat next to the sink. i picked her up and shed done that possettig thing it was all in her hair grossss. back in bed at 7.30 we were all asleep around 8 woke up at 11. not a great routine but i got some decent sleep


----------



## pinkclaire

SK the guidelines have changed on co sleeping and as long as you do it safely its fine, but you know yourself better than anyone else, if you trust yourself thats all that matters, mum instinct is huge! I will try find the guidelines for you or if not ask your MW for them!

Madly how worrying for you! I hope everything is ok today :hugs:

So we rename this the mother of all sleepless nights thread? !!


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie, Dylan wouldnt settle in his moses basket at first. With persistence he goes down and sleeps well in it during the day, but not at night.

I sleep with him on my chest every night. The health professionals wouldnt recommend it, and it is allegedly more risky with low birthweight babes like mine. However I would not have slept at night at all if I didnt do this. I have tried everything else I can think of because it worries me but needs must. From what PB has said the evidence against co-sleeping isnt great.

I basically lie to my HV about his sleeping habits :blush:

I will continue to keep trying putting him down at night after feeds/changes etc until he hopefully settles.

Its weird its only at night.

Dylan is a month old today:cloud9:

He has smiled for the first time this week :cloud9::cloud9: OH didnt believe me til he saw it for himself, def not just wind!!


----------



## pinkclaire

PS there is some new photos in my new journal in my sig, including one of the dog greeting her home, loopy I knew you wanted to see an up to date one lol xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzie - all the best for your appointment :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy yay on the first smile! And 1 month old wow thats gone so quickly! And highlighted how late I was lol.

Ozzie hope everything is ok at the hospital, sorry forgot to say earlier!

SK this is the leaflet I was given https://www.wiltshire.nhs.uk/Downloads/Maternity/Leaflets/Sharing_Bed.pdf


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks Madly&Vbaby, yeh i heard they just grow out of the colic, its so rotten when you cant help them, i do find its the strangest thing ever though.....im assuming its like cramps that come and go, because one moment he's screaming and then the next min he can be nodding off and then starts all over again for about 2 hours, and stranger still-by usually 9.10pm it stops-just like that, l ike someone has flicked a switch!!!:dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

:cry:Ladies,my boy shay has grown up:cry:
His best friend from playschools mammy asked me could shay go play in her house some day after school.He's never been to anyones house on his own except my mams,so i didn' know how he'd react.
So we get there,he throws off his coat in the hall and runs upstairs with his friend without even saying goodbye:cry:

Plus I just got his book list from the school.He's going to primary in september,my heart is broke.:cry:
As is my bank balance!!85euro for school books for a 4year old!!plus there's a book rental system in the school so that 85 is actually for books that he writes on like work books,so they can't even be passed on to oran.
Not to mention the uniform,25euro for the school jumper plus there's a special school track suit top he needs too.It'll be seriously expensive when all 3 of them are at school!


----------



## DaretoDream

vbaby3 said:


> :cry:Ladies,my boy shay has grown up:cry:
> His best friend from playschools mammy asked me could shay go play in her house some day after school.He's never been to anyones house on his own except my mams,so i didn' know how he'd react.
> So we get there,he throws off his coat in the hall and runs upstairs with his friend without even saying goodbye:cry:
> 
> Plus I just got his book list from the school.He's going to primary in september,my heart is broke.:cry:
> As is my bank balance!!85euro for school books for a 4year old!!plus there's a book rental system in the school so that 85 is actually for books that he writes on like work books,so they can't even be passed on to oran.
> Not to mention the uniform,25euro for the school jumper plus there's a special school track suit top he needs too.It'll be seriously expensive when all 3 of them are at school!

really glad we don't have to pay for books in elementary school here!!! my goodness that's just crazy!


----------



## gilz82

We don't pay for books here either. Thank god cos if we did my mum and dad would have had to pick their favourite daughter and just sent that one to school given there are four of us :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

That's so much money vbaby! Can you get any off amazon etc cheaper?


----------



## vbaby3

No pink,thats already them subsidised as the school gets them in bulk.Thats only part of it,could you imagine if the school didn't do a rental system how much it would cost.
I may take out a 2nd mortgage once they start secondary school!!
My friends daughter started last september and her books cost over 500euro!
I think we're the only country in europe that has to pay for school books.
My mam used to get all ours 2nd hand I remember and cover them with brown paper lol!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i missed so much in the last couple of days!congratulations pink! what gorgeous photos! well done you!

aw cant wait to meet mine! getting v jealous of all these gorgeous babies! 

wow ozzie friday! how exciting! hope your appointment goes well today!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Jake was weihed by the HV this morning and he now weighs 5lbs 12oz and he weighed 6lbs 1oz at birth. She said that it was within the normal range.

He had his heel prick aswell and he didn't cry! But he has had 8 of them in hospital so I suppose he is used to them!

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks nomore!

Vbaby I can't believe they cost that much, x3 that's a fortune!

Ouch ouch ouch after pains!

SK that's a good weight after 6 days xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow vbaby! I think I'll scrap those idle thoughts of maybe one day moving to Ireland, at least til after the kids have left home. I can't believe you have to pay for school books! :wacko:

Sorry Madcat I meant to mention the colic query too. Byron had it well over 3 months and I agree also a thing they grid out of. My mum reckons it's their immature guts getting tired after a long day and I tend to agree with that especially as it's worse for over-feeding. Another parental lesson - there are some things we simply can't help them with and the best we can do is hold them as they cry.

I was at my parents earlier. Not walked dog and not going to as my head is bloody klling me. Rename the thread mother of all migraines?

On the cosleeping I read recently about a SIDS researcher suggesting we should cosleep to reduce the risks. Don't know much about the person or the details I'm afraid (it was an fb link I didn't have time to go further into) but interesting nonetheless. My personal opinion is that the real cause of SIDS is baby dependent. Some breathing issue that makes then vulnerable to the other things like overheating, smothering etc. Everything points to a respiratory cause of some sort.


----------



## vbaby3

Sofie glad jakes weight is in normal range,hope you get a bit more rest today.

You definately wouldn't wanna be moving over here peanut!!You don't get anything for free unless you're on benefits.
It costs me 50euro if 1 of my kids needs to see the gp:wacko
You do get some free healthcare,but only if you're happy to join a huge queue and wait months/years to be seen.This had resulted in so many of us who can't afford it paying for private health insurance:cry:

Rant over!

Well shays friends mam has texted,he's grand and gonna stay for his tea!!To think I worried about him going without me lol,he doesn't give a shite!!!


----------



## molly85

awww vbaby all grown up.

abby screams randomly for ages the only thing that chills her out completely is going in the wrap so might be worth a look cat i got mine 2nd hand from here try it. brilliant for walking molly and supermarket shopping anything that you might need 2 handsfor and no bulky car seat. bBaily is big enoughto fit in a normal carrier so could help in those hours he is just upset.

has madly reported back? brilliant weight SK specially as you bfed for a bit


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i was thinking about getting a wrap as it might be more than handy when dealing with a newborn, toddler and a house full of messy tearaways!

Any of you lovely mummies got a wrap and think its brill? if so what type have you got? i looked at the moby wrap but there is something about it that is just putting me off a bit . . . i already have one of those ridged baby carriers but dont think it is going to be nice and snuggly like a wrap you know?

xkx


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i was thinking about getting a wrap as it might be more than handy when dealing with a newborn, toddler and a house full of messy tearaways!
> 
> Any of you lovely mummies got a wrap and think its brill? if so what type have you got? i looked at the moby wrap but there is something about it that is just putting me off a bit . . . i already have one of those ridged baby carriers but dont think it is going to be nice and snuggly like a wrap you know?
> 
> xkx

I'm interested in this too :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Peanut ive read on here about colic being due to over feeding, the website said their stomachs are the size of their fist and to imagine all thats in a bottle squeezing into there, and too feed little but often, so we're trying that come late pm&evenings and see!


----------



## molly85

that would be the price nomore. you can get the basic material on ebay for less than £20 or get a 2nd hand one to try it out. I think all wraps are the same but there are different carriers out there. the baby wears on here don't recomend the front back pack style they call them crutch danglers hmmmmm.


----------



## loopylollipop

I have a wrap from mamas and papas and it is ridiculously long. I couldnt believe it when I received it through the post, ordered it online after getting fed up of researching them. In hindsight I should have sent it back.

I cant say what its like to use yet, as I feel my teeny weeny baby is too small at the moment. Will reconsider when I know his weight is up a bit.

I wish he would wake up, my (.)(.) are about to explode...:wacko:


----------



## molly85

lol loopy i was thinking teh same thing boobwise. do you have a pic because they are recommended for preemies and little ones as it keeps them close and damn it you don't have to put them down


----------



## PeanutBean

I've had a bjorn and use a moby. Both are great. Bjorn type ones are not recommended too early as they separate at the hips without supporting the thigh. I confess we used it with Byron from about a week (there isn't access for a pram where wexwslked the dogs) and had no probs but I wouldn't have had him in for a long period, bit like with car seats and compression of the spine.

I really like the moby so far. I like that it goes up to toddlers and there are lots of different holds. They're cheaper than a bjorn unless you get a super fancy one with a silk panel. Wraps are so useful.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and to see all the different types try the little possums website. I started there and they offer advice as to what style would suit your requirements too. I did buy elsewhere though!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Looooooooooong update in my journal. Needless to say, this has been a very exhausting day with little to show for it. I wanna curl up in bed and cry. Baby Alex is fine though and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks for the tips ladies!

I think it prob is the price lol and looks a bit fiddly but everyone i have seen that have written reviews for the moby dont see it a problem after a couple of goes . . . i like the idea of wearing it in the car and slipping baby in when you get out

i'll take a better look at them, i didnt need this with leo at all but it seems like a lot of juggling, and wouldnt be comfortable leaving them all the time in the swing i am being lent . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie sounds like a complete nightmare! i had issues getting iv thingys in my hand when i was having leo, i had one in each hand, both into the vein but she put the so low down that when the consultant came round to see me a few hours later he demanded to know who put them in and said this lady isnt going to be able to bend her hands for days they are going to be so bruised and painful! move them! . . .great! lol

i cant imagine how pee'd off you must have been to see that ticket that would have defo been the last straw for me! major strop followed by "i am NOT cooking dinner"


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Tell me about it! Luckily, we probably won't have to pay it because it wasn't our fault that we were late. I just want to cry. I mean, it feels like one thing after another.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i would feel that way too! some days or weeks are just like that i get through it by thinking right this week or this day has been total crap . . . tomorrow/next week will be a fantastic week in comparison! and for you it will be little alex being here! 

for me it is always the it was only supposed to be a 5 minute job which turns into a 4 hour disaster zone lol last night it was after visiting my sisters really nice bathroom mutliple times during a visit i decided that my public mans toilet style bathroom wouldnt do lets paint it! 3 coats of one coat white paint later - and might i add the nasty colour underneath is still showing through - i have decided i need to paint it another colour again because it shows up that the lino on the floor is not white it is now brown cream and even bleach has only shifted half the dinge . . . so now looking at bathroom colours, matching curtains, bath mats etc as well as thinking hmmm half hour jon of painting ONE wall is now a full on redecoration job including dingy gloss work . . .


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm off to look Ozzie :hugs:

Nomore I have a Kari-me, I havent used it yet but I will let you know! I have/had carriers with James and found them really useful.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Off to have a look Ozzie!

I have to say Madly is a god send!!

I sent DH out to a different Argos to pick up the baby soother and it has worked!

Jake is alseep in his moses basket! And has been since 7pm! got to wake him up in a minute to stimulate him for half an hour (HV advice to help him sleep later) and then he can have his feed at 9pm....

Also my parenting journal is in my siggy if anyone wants a peek...Only put my birth story in there so will update it asap :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

oh will have to try that with abby, I need my 3 hours in a row shes slept all day in the wrap.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

totally off topic but they are having the weekly quiz downstairs and there is a what are the next lyrics part to it . . . they just played craig david 7 days! i absolutely loved him!!! went ot see him in concert at a local place in reading! was a really small venue was so cool! reminds me of when i could bend down to pick something off the floor without going grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaugh i'm up i'm ok! lol


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all...

wow:thumbup: bailey woke for just one feed last night:winkwink: it was fantastic.
we also managed to control the evenings colic, was still there but not so bad.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: Madcat for a good night!

Same sort of story over here Jake slept straight through for the first time last night and only woke up at 1am and 5am for feeds and he is still asleep now!

He is due his feed at 10 so he should be waking up soon...

The baby soother definatley works a treat! Thanks Madly!

:happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Wow sounds like you both had good nights Cat and SK :hugs:

Noah was slightly more settled last night, so thought things were getting better but has screamed since I fed him at 9am so I don't know. Maybe it's just a case of little steps in the right direction. The paediatrician has said it could take a while for the new medication to help repair the damage the reflux had already done. 

Meant to say Madly I'll look at different bottles and see if they help but Noah definitely has reflux they tested the ph of his sick and the acid levels were sky high :grr: I really wish he'd let me massage him as that is really supposed to help in combination with the medication. oh how did Charlie's weigh in go yesterday did I miss an update?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sore, fed up, cranky. :lol:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie! i could have used those three words to describe me yesterday xkx roll on friday! xkx

afm feeling alright today! it is dh's only day off today so gave him a lay in, coffee in bed, fry up, washed up while he does the rotas with no complaint from me then the plan is for the rest of the day make him do everything lol lol lol and it will be his idea! no no no honey you made breakfast! no no honey you did the washing up "insert evil laugh here" i might even get a back rub out of this!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't wait for next Friday! Ugh, you should see my two hands and arm! They are still swollen. Butchers! :(


----------



## molly85

officially switched to pumping and bottle with the offer of boob here. yesterday evening abby just wasn't latching andbecame very frustrated. i tried every trick in the book nothing worked so had to get her a bottle which she took over half an hour after the sick from before. she slept for over3 hours andgenerally seemed happier. so i plan to pump 4 times a day always offer boob and other wise give her formula. i'm taking her to be weighed this afternoon to see how well we did on just boob really . minorly concerned i have had to wake her to feed her twice this morning but will discuss with health visitor when we go get weighed. she slept from 11.30 til just after 3 then from 4 til being woken at 7


----------



## pinkclaire

Well done Molly you've done so well! You have to do what works for you. 

We had a better night, James slept, lottie fed every three hours with half hour feeds ish, so had a bit of sleep! 

I'm considering having a short dog walk, is that madness?


----------



## sequeena

Sounds like things are on the up ladies :)

I am absolutely exhausted physically and mentally from everything that's gone on and I've got a bloody coldsore. I've not had one of those for years!! Going to try and relax today unless some other problem comes up!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Good idea to relax Sequeena. I'm doing the same until I have to go watch my niece do trampolining. My legs are so sore.


----------



## molly85

my cousin may have picked up the issue. oral ruddy thrush she hasnappy rash to. typical huh no idea where its from but going to the baby weigh at ha;f past so willask them to look and then if need be book doctor to get it treated. no wounder shes been screamy


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Molly the thrush can affect bf. Have you had antibiotics? Just to say, it's great that you are trying so hard to find what works best for you.

:hugs: Gilz. I guess they're called baby steps for a reason.

I got 6 hours sleep in two installments so pretty tired but not the worst. Have done all the jobs (hoovering, washing, pots, cleaned bathroom, dogwalk) so am free until half 5 but bet the girl won't let me nap. Did I say we got her weighed on Tue? 9lb13

Pink I love that you are calling her Lottie!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks pb. 

I agree Molly if it is thrush it will effect feeding! 

Lotties cord keeps bleeding and smells really nasty. Is that normal? I've totally forgotten!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,well seems like lots of us had better nights.
Call me crazy,and it could just have been a coincidence but I gave Teagan onion water last night.She was much more settled in the evening,took her last bottle at 9.30,and didn't waken again until 4.30am.
Ususally she wakens at 2ish,and even at that she does a lot of shuffling about,and groaning and snorting in the night.Last night she was quite as a mouse and so settled I didn't waken once til she woke at 4.30,I usually wake loads in the night coz she's so noisy.
She's even very settled today,no screaming and happy to sit and watch whats going on when she's not sleeping.
Of course could all be coincidence but gonna give her more tonite and see if its the same,if it is I'll give it a miss tomorrow and see if she's back to her old ways!!

Had a friend from dublin and her dh and lil girl visit this morning.They hadn't seen Teagan yet,so was lovely to show her off!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't think so pink. I have no idea what to do with funny cords though. Maybe ask the mw? Could try bathing in cooled boiled salty water. Cures all ills!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I would ask about it. Funny smells are not usually favorable in my experience.


----------



## molly85

CX powder thats what stinky here had. 

typical plan of action decided and shes just gone and latched on. the little sod! will try FFing over night though knowing her she'll have it straight from the fridge. she does seem to be bunged up though she usuaaly poops like nobodies business

had her weighed 5lb 15oz thats nearly 5oz up ina week and they don't think its thrush in her mouth as she downed mostofa bottle ofwater whilst there


----------



## pinkclaire

Do you think it's because the nappy is over it where I'm using reuseables? Although even with disposables clothes would rub it wouldn't they?


----------



## molly85

disposables have a sort of gap thats not tigh we completely folded them over for abby. does it smell like rotten meat?


----------



## pinkclaire

I suppose a bit, it's just a bit funky!


----------



## vbaby3

Pink,Teagans cord was rank,it started coming away nearly straight away.It fell off when she was about 3 days old,and was weepy and smelly.Alcohol swabs cleaned it and dried it up in a few days.
I just cleaned it with cooled boiled water until it fell off then used the swabs.Lotties will prob fall off soon enough,apparently a sign of an overcooked baby!!


----------



## molly85

yikes abbys was off in a week stinking thing we were so tempted to flick the damn thing off


----------



## vbaby3

lol molly I know,its disgusting!!!!
Teagans wee clamp thing smelled of dead flesh lol!!!


----------



## molly85

yup thats the stink and weirdly its still saton cotton wool in the nursery.


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies. The MW is coming tomorrow so I can show her!


----------



## molly85

if she says cx powder warning it costs over £6 for a tiny container


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sleep: I just hoovered and mopped the living room, kitchen, and entryway. :sleep: I have laundry going. DH can do the dishes damn it! :haha:


----------



## molly85

ozzie pop over and do mine please.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm pooped from just doing mine. I think this might be one of the last times it gets done until I recover.


----------



## molly85

scary


----------



## madcatwoman

Evening all

Baileys cord too...well i cant remember, i think it may have been 2 weeks to come away y'know!.

He's been really crabby today, a very upset baby with seemingly nothing particular wrong:shrug:, and snacking, complete contrast to yesterday day time when he only cried once(when i was putting his cardi on).:cry:

Ive got my appointment through for myself&Baileys 8 weeks checkup&immunisation. Im not looking forward to the immunisations, i know theres going to be tears and tears of pain from him,im dreading it.

I also have two cheap pairs of new jeans now, normal jeans but a size im not impressed with!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just catching up from yesterday aft onwards :dohh:

Sofie I am so pleased the seahorse worked for you guys too :happydance: great weigh in btw not much lost :thumbup:

Pink I love your new avatar and siggy :) as for smelly cord Charlies absolutely stunk :dohh: as for bleeding his didnt but mention to your MW :thumbup:

Happy one month old Dylan for yesterday :) and :wohoo: for 1st smilies ..... they are just the best arent they :cloud9:

vbaby omg :shock: thats is so expensive for school books alone :( I thought the school uniform lay out we have is expensive but not compared to yours :sad1: and as for growing up boys :cry: Oliver has now graduated to calling us Mum and Dad and not Mummy and Daddy anymore am totally gutted :( :wohoo: for a happy Teagan fxed you found your solution :thumbup:

On the subject of wraps I have one and Charlie loves it :cloud9: I agree try it madcat if all else fails :thumbup: mine is like a moby only mine is handmade and I bought it from ebay :) I posted a thread here on bnb asking for opinions on it and lots of ladies bought from this lady on ebay and she comes highly recommended :thumbup: mine is just plain black cause I thought I would give it a go and see what I thought before buying different colours etc ..... I learnt to tie it almost straight away and find it so comfortable even with my damn back :lol: I will post a link if anyone wishes to have a look shes called the `slinglady`

Well done on the feeding Molly :kiss: do what you have to you have done so well :) and great weight gain little abby :)

Ozzie sorry to hear about your appointment :( but :hug: for relaxing today :kiss: or not I see you have been `nesting` :lol:

Hope you got some rest Sequeena :hugs:

Gilz fxed Noah has turned a corner although must add Charlie is worse in the morning for his screaming :( wonder if he has colic on top of the reflux poor little fella :hugs: let me know how you get on if you try MAM :thumbup: my sisters SIL ( if that makes sense :dohh: ) has similar probs with her little girl (born not long after Noah!) and she switched to MAM after she saw my FB like and shes like a different baby now :) really just buy the one and see it may just work :shrug:

madcat Charlie was exactly like that yesterday all day :sad1: he wouldnt stop crying and I couldnt put him down :( everytime he fell asleep and I went to put him down he instantly woke up and the cycle started again :nope: DH came home at lunch time to mind him so I could eat because I havent been eating too well (only at tea time when I cook for me and Oliver!) because I have no appetite and hes been going :hissy: at me :wacko: I think Charlie had belly ache :(


----------



## molly85

it def feels like abby constantly crys if shes not asleep on me i could be over analysing it though. ditto on eatting madly and drinking for me my head is killing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well as I posted ^^ yesterday was a nightmare for me hence my MIA :dohh: Charlie just screamed and screamed and screamed :cry: but since I started gripe water especially todays hes been a different baby still :thumbup: I even had a 2hr nap in bed this aft with Charlie asleep in his bouncer at the side of our bed :shock: I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO DO THAT SINCE HE WAS BORN :dohh:

Heres my update re his weight :thumbup: Taken from my parenting journal sorry if you have already read it :flower:

Well sadly Charlie only gained 2oz the bare minimum and has dropped from the 75th centile to the 50th centile :wacko: Hes now 10lb 9oz :dohh: HV insisted we saw the Dr again so last night at 5pm we took Charlie to our surgery :thumbup: The Dr we saw is quite a frank Dr and basically said our HV is talking crap and everytime she is due to come I should go out and just not stay in for her :haha: I cannot believe a Dr encouraged me to do this :rofl: Basically our Dr says Charlie is a healthy baby, hes not starving himself, he looks well, is alert and all checks she carried out were fine and that he will gain in his own time :) She also said that the HV shouldnt be saying that 2-3oz isnt enough because if Charlie was BF we wouldnt know how much he was taking and she doesnt agree that just because hes FF he should be put under so much pressure to be taking `X` amount of milk :thumbup: She has advised we dont get him weighed again until his 8wk check and jabs although the HV is booked to come again on Thursday and wants to do weekly weight :dohh: Before his appointment at the Drs last night on the way back from the school run I popped to the chemist and bought some gripe water :thumbup: I`d been talking to my Mum and it was the only thing we hadnt tried so after the bottle that I gave Charlie before we went to see the Dr I gave him some gripe water ..... last night I gave him a tad more at each of his night feeds (he wont take the full 5ml but I managed a ml or two and anything has to be better than nothing right!) well this morning he took his first morning bottle at 9.15am and drank all 3oz :shock: he also drank all 3oz of his lunchtime bottle and all 3oz of his bottle mid aft and nearly all 3oz of his tea time bottle :wohoo: progress yeah baby! I have decided the HV should still do weekly weighs because I have a feeling my boy will now make up for lost time :rofl: So fxed he keeps this up until Thursday at 4pm when shes coming again :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Urghh Jakes cord has just fallen off in my hand....Gross!

:sick:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> it def feels like abby constantly crys if shes not asleep on me i could be over analysing it though. ditto on eatting madly and drinking for me my head is killing

Mine always goes cold if I do manage to make something :dohh: it somehow doesnt quite taste the same :( this is why the sling/wrap comes in handy :) at least I can feed Oliver :lol:


----------



## molly85

same day as abbys. there are 3 grad babies born on s thursday


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Madly so glad the gripe water has helped Charlie. Your gp sounds similar to mine, he thinks our hv is a balloon and on some points I do have to agree. Back when Noah was only putting on an oz or two at a time he said the critical thing to focus on was that he was gaining not losing weight. Some babies just take longer to get there is all :hugs:

Well we had another reasonable night so hopefully Noah is starting to get better. Only problem is he now has a really bunged up nose. He hates me touching his nose so I'm not having any great success with nasosal drops or a bogey sucker thing. He's too young for snuffle babe rub so I'm having to leave little bowls of menthol crystals in water all over the place. Any other suggestions?

Also I have a bedtime routine question. Right now I do bath bottle and bed, with the bottle being at 8pm so usually finished for half 8. He then feeds at 12, 3 and 6. Is it worth me bringing the whole routine forward an hour so he's settled for half 7 I don't know if half 8 is too late. The paediatrian advised me to get a routine in place because it helps kept his medicine at regular intervals but didn't give any advise as to appropriate times to be in bed :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly your doctor sounds excellent and I personally would agree with everything said. He was born big, it doesn't mean he has to stay that way the rest of his life. The charts are based on averages and it's best not to get too hung up on them. Glad you've had some sensible advice.

Gilz no advice for the snot. Indigo's been like that over 3 weeks now, I'm just waiting for it to pass. I don't think you need to worry about bedtime. They sleep so much anyway it hardly matters. As we coslept Byron went to bed with us about 10pm. Even on e in his own bed he's never gone before 8pm and now it's more like 9pm.

We had group from half 10 and I just got an email saying the replacmrny covers for the pram are coming between 10.19 and 11.19. :growlmad: And what weird times! Extra annoying as I'm sat on here with Byron watching tv basically waiting to leave the house with washing on the line and jobs all done.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

DH really likes that particular Dr for her frankness :rofl: I agree with her though :thumbup: I also agree with the Dr I saw at our surgery prior .... Charlie gives himself belly ache guzzing the little bit of milk he does take because the gripe water has helped loads :) its a bit of a battle getting him to take it so I have added it too every few of his bottles, my Mum did it with me so although it doesnt say on the bottle you can do this it will be mixing with his milk during or after a feed anyway so I thought I would give it a try!

Gilz Charlie has snuffles too and he also hates me touching his nose :dohh: theres not much else you can do that you arent already doing sadly we just have to wait for it to pass :( Sounds like Noah is becoming more and more settled though :)

Peanut its crap your just waiting around :growlmad: am not a very patient person so it would drive me mad!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

ARGH, I'm cranky today. I have a headache and I'm sore all over. :( I just want to sit and cry.


----------



## molly85

in a right old pickle abby has refound the boob but i can't figure out if they are providing less coz she wasn't latch or because i am dehydrated im not making enough. shes constipated so am trying water but don't quite know how much have tried the tummy rubbing sse now seems uncomfy with it at what point do i call the doctor she usually poopsseveral times a day she done nothing since wednesday night. i can't decide if its the formula bunging her up or me


----------



## gilz82

I was just asking my hv about constipation Molly cos Noah usually goes 3 times a day but has only been going once a day this week if that. She said that sometimes it's normal for them to go a couple of days without pooping, it's only constipation if they are going really red in the face and screaming and straining. 

I just thought because it was a different pattern it was constipation but apparently not :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

i was told it was quite normal for babies to go a week before pooing!!.

Gilz, heres our bedtime routine, A Feed&nappy at 9.30, 10.00 we put Bailey down in his basket. about 2.30 he wakes for a feed and again at 5.30. (although he did once suprise us and sleep thru till 7.30 one morning).

Madly, good t hear Charlie has put a little on, but as peanut said, you dont want it to be loads do you because agree, just because he was born big doesnt mean he has to carry on that way,i think nature is just doing its thing!:thumbup: 
Im not sure about these HVs, mines fine, sometimes i just think they're glorified social workers basically!


----------



## molly85

im not sure on straining but sher does scream and go red. im running us both a bath so might get her moving


----------



## molly85

the hv who weighed abbywas really pleased to see a small baby. so charlie is fine


----------



## PeanutBean

Breastfed babies can apparently go many days without pooing though presumably only if they're not gluttons like mine.

Molly it's great if she's latching again. Don't worry about your supply. It'll change in a day or so to meet her needs. Do keep drinking though. I have to say I rarely eat or drink enough especially in this warmer weather. I suck.

:hugs: Ozzie. Nearly there now.

Well the replacement covers I've been sent for the pram are from last year's modwl and therefore don't match and are missing some improvements. I mean ffs a full month this has been going on. How is it possible for a simple order to go so wrong? I am going tp demand a fully functional by the time we go on holiday and then some. I am so bloody cross.


----------



## vbaby3

hi girls,
Molly unless her poo is like hard play dough she's not constipated.Teagan only goes once a day at the moment,but a couple wks ago she only went every 2nd day or so.Before that she went about 4 times a day lol!!
I'd say her digestive system is a bit disrupted coz she had formula maybe?

Gilz I didn't have any of mine on a strict bedtime routine as such until they were maybe 5/6 months old,at that stage they went to bed at 7.
At the mo teagan gets her bottle anytime between 8 and 10!!and goes to bed after that,and she wakes when she wakes.
They normally just fall into a routine themselves in time.I'm definately all for routine though,and feel the kids should be gone to bed by 7/8 so dh and I can have time together,or I can just relax in peace and watch tv!
Oran goes at 7 and Shay goes at 8.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Had some good news :). My uncle, who is currently in the Netherlands for work temporarily, is coming to visit some time in July :happydance: So, I'll at least have some family coming :)


----------



## vbaby3

Oh how annoying peanut,i would be fuming!

madly glad your doc is talking sense,my gp is fab too and would often tell me to ignore hv advise and go with my instincts!
As far as how much our lo's should be eating,there shouldn't be any set goal.
Teagan is still only taking 2.5/3 ozs per feed.She's my heaviest baby and is probably only eating half what the boys ate!
My boys would have been on 6 ozs by now,and I had to put them both on hungry baby by about 6 wks coz there was no filling them!So really they're at the 2 furthest extremes!
I've no idea what she weighs,but she feeds when she wants and takes what she wants,she just has a smaller appetite than the boys had.
She's happy and healthy,poos and wee's and is outgrowing her 0-3 clothes so she's doing just fine!


----------



## molly85

the lackof poo started when the latching stopped realy atleast half her nappies were stinky. 

i would rater be formulaing right at this moment but matt likes bfing thoughhe wants to feed her to. ah i can't win i see pros and cons to both


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

How are you all? 
I haven't updated myself as one day of posts takes ages to go through so four days will take me all weekend lol!

But I did see pink congrats!!

Anymore babies yet? What has everyone else been up to?

I've had a lovely time,got sun burnt on Tuesday,it rained on Wednesday afternoon but we was having a nap lol then Thursday was sunny but windy! We went to the beach,to a funfair,to fantasy island! Haven had an arcade there so we spent most evenings in there as caleb didn't like the evening entertainment as it was too loud! My OH won a big me to you teddy bear with forty quid on it and we won caden a big blue ball! I'm glad to be back home so I can sleep in my own bed but don't wanna come back to all the stress! Caden had a brill time. We think we are going back as price was good.

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nope, no more babies for the moment! I think I'm next this coming Friday eeeeek!


----------



## molly85

glad you had a good time tas


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you had a good time tas!

Molly I would just say do whats right for you and abby.At the end of the day matt doesn't have boobies so its not really his decision.x


----------



## molly85

i know but i want to include him. hes not here to day to day choises the bigger ones i like him to be involved in and his its your choise followed by offer her boob is a bit contradictory


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think i am right in thinking that there is a baby coming/due every two weeks after friday 

think it goes:

ozzie
dare
sequeena 
me

i am going to push for a c section . . . i feel bad about it but i am absolutely petrified of the same thing happening to rachael as did to leo but with worse consequences. i have spoken to a friend of a friend who mentioned birth trauma . . i went onto a couple of birth trauma websites and they listed like ten "symptoms" i have 9 of them . . . . i have been in tears almost every night thinking about it

my consultant said that he would support me if i were to say that i had a fear of the same thing happening again so hopefully they will live up to that

i have a midwife appointment next week and will be bringing it up with her too, even if they tell me i have to go councilling to prove i have birth trauma i dont mind because i never spoke to anyone properly about what happened with him except the cliffnotes so might actually do me some good . . . .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Ladies,

Im just popping in to say HI! :D


----------



## molly85

welcome zoie


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Molly! x


----------



## vbaby3

molly85 said:


> i know but i want to include him. hes not here to day to day choises the bigger ones i like him to be involved in and his its your choise followed by offer her boob is a bit contradictory

Each to their own I suppose :flower:
The way my babies were fed was the 1 decision my dh has absolutely no say in,since I'm the one with the boobies and the booby milk.
Everything else is a joint decision!!


----------



## molly85

hmm well idid get the bottles and formula when i was pg. It's a regret I don't ant to have though we have made it this far with out any of the issues some of you ladies have had so maybe a few weeks is all they need as long as she bleeding welll poops lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly try not to worry about the poo, it'll come. I'm in vbaby's camp, my decision and I expect DH to support me. In fact that's how I feel about ALL preg/birthing/baby stuff. I see it as my responsibility and if I'm going to be doing the bulk of the caring then I'm making the decisions. When I was preg I let DH do what he needed to do to look after Byron. Fortunately we agree on almost everything so it all works out fine. It's the parent spending most time with the child who knows that child best and what works best.

Welcome Zoie!! Would you like me to add you to the first post? I can't believe you're due 2012! This thread has such a broad spread now, I like that. :D


----------



## tas1

Ozzie i hope you do have your baby soon!

Kate we went to that fish and chip shops in Spanish city would of been lovely if caden didn't shout ******* right when some people were walking passed us,it was wrong to laugh but the timing couldn't of been worse lol kids say the funniest things 

Xx


----------



## molly85

I know this and i have strong views on lots of stuff such as caring for molly have made the mistake of letting matt decide for her and well we needed emergency dog sitting when i was having abby and a flea incident. really why am i letting him make these choises the dog nearly ended up looking after itself for 3 days and had a selection of ride on friends yuck


----------



## madcatwoman

Hi Zoie.... ive lost track and simply cant remember everyone on here,wow, 2012 already!:baby:


----------



## tas1

What's everyone facebook? I'm getting it just for my baby and bump friends! Long story why it's only for you guys but I know you lot won't cause any trouble! Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

HA HA the chips in there are lush! yum! glad you had a good time! there are some really beautiful places up there even in winter it can be so pretty!

yesssss zoie!!! i really really hope silb is going to be following you really soon into this thread! 2012 already! now that seems so far away lol! 

i cant believe that a year after joining the august thread that i will be having my baby!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i'll pm you my email address! i am not friends with anyone on here on fb would be cool to connect on there too! see all the baby photos!

i am in the process of trying to pick a mid range price camera to replace my on its last legs one! so excited! our landlord let our old place a month early so got the ocuncil tax money going spare! so excited! will be the only pressie from myself to myself for a long time because after this it is all paying back debts! - might get a hair cut too but need to do some serious tea tree oil soaks on my scalp to get rid of pregnancy dandruff!


----------



## vbaby3

Girls,am I a complete dufus??When is fathers day?
I was sure it was this sunday,I posted my dad a card yesterday,and just wrapped a pressie for dh and bought nice things to cook a lovely meal for him on sunday.
I just saw a pop up saying something about fathers day the 17th june!


----------



## vbaby3

Welcome Zoie and big congats!!!


----------



## vbaby3

Same here peanut,I do make most decisions as I'm home all day and look after the kids most of the time.I do ask dh for his input on things and he normally says the same as what I'd be thinking,or else just trusts my judgement as the primary caregiver,it works for us!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

scratch that tea tree is not good for pregnant women apparantly . ...... humpf


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welcome Zoie :flower: Father's Day is the 19th of June :thumbup: Just in time for my DH! :) He'll be a dad :)


----------



## sequeena

Hi Zoie :D


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks ozzie,jeez these nightfeeds have turned my brain to mush!!
I was all set for this sunday.I will put the steak in the freezer lol!!
I was wondering why shay didn't come home from playschool with a card handmade for his daddy lol!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: BABY BRAIN strikes again :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

omg no I don't want to be third in line to have a baby I need an extra 10 weeks for him to stay in so I can get things sorted!! :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I'm off to take a bath to try and relax a bit. I'm getting very anxious about all this!


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz have you tried taking James in a steamy bathroom?

Personally from what I have read (which is quite a lot lol while I was trying to get James to sleep!) 7pm-7am should be night with 7am-7pm day time. 

Taz thank you! Glad you had a good time, I got the pump btw I picked it up Monday just before I had her lol.

Welcome Zoie congrats on your bfp!

Molly around a month their digestive system starts changing and its normal for them to go more than a day without pooing, like the others say unless there is other symptoms I wouldnt worry! 

AFM we are getting ok, I'm really enjoying being a mum again and having DH at home to spend family time. My family is coming down tonight to meet her, I cant wait!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie thats it take a bath and relax, i have been having a very hormonal afternoon today and plan to do the exact same thing xkx going to defuss, degrease and destress lol xkx

really really really want to get my haircut, it is really looking like a complete mess! really dont want to go to a hairdresser with all my nasty dry scalp and flakes . . . . i did last time i was pregnant and the hairdresser talked non stop about it! not really giving any tips just telling me stories of people who apparantly had it worse than me but made me think that i have prob been added to his story telling on pregnancy dandruff no!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It was sooooooooooooo nice. I'm debating going and getting a head start on painting baby's room a bit so DH only has to do one coat this weekend. He took on two extra shifts this weekend which I'm kinda angry about. It was supposed to be our last weekend alone before LO comes. We'll probably not have a weekend alone for ages after this one :grr: He said he's doing it so he can come on Wednesday for the pre-op appointment, but I think he feels guilty about people covering for him when he's sick and on paternity leave! Why on earth he feels guilty about covering their asses is beyond me! I hope he gets this job with Tesco, I really do!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW my dhis exactly the same . . .he has two supervisors and could easily ask for cover for his pub even if it is for two days so that he perhaps only has to do 2 short shifts to enable them 2 days off over 14 days . . . will he . . .no . . . because he feels guilty . . . so he is only taking 5 days and saying that for two of those days we will be going to mablethorpe to visit his family! errrrr! try will still be in a lot of pain after 3/5 days so not liking the thought of travelling for 4 hours and not liking the thought of being on my own with a newborn and a toddler! all for the sake of feeling guilty! grrrr


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, so I have to share my hormonal moment last night. I was watching Teen Mom 2 (guilty addiction I suppose) and one of the girls on there has twin girls. One of the girls, because of prematurity, has some spinal and brain problems and had to get an MRI to see what was wrong. As the nurse is taking her in, the mom says, "Mommy would do it for you, if she could." I totally brokedown sobbing because that's exactly how I feel about Alex. I just want to take away all his heart problems. :cry: I can't believe something like that set me off, lol.


----------



## molly85

awww ozzie im really feeling alex willbe healthier than your worrying about.

dear god sod blow out abby blew up. and it stunk.

matt found me in tears again so the pump and feeding bras are being packed away (well they will be once we have gone threw the painfull engorged phase) 6 bottles made and put in fridge with 2 water ones as she is used to lots of feeds. 

sorry for being a real whiner over this its been a tough journey but hoping little lady willthrive on the bottle


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Heh, I'm sure he will be, molly. He's surprised everyone so far! :)


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you made a decision molly,and don't feel guilty over it.You've done amazingly to bf her for this long,and I'm sure she will thrive on the bottles.x


----------



## molly85

i will apologise now if she eats more than the bigger babies


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL Molly:haha: Im still waiting for Baileys blow out, he poops either once a day in the evenings or every other day, never quite know when to expect it, but OH...whe it comes it comes! However, for now, hes just had a bath with bubbles and oil, hes lovely and soft and fresh & id like it to stay that way!


----------



## molly85

lol she came in the bath with me earlier with adult bubbles. we just use the cheap cream on from the super market. 
I was used to messy nappys but only to a certain amount this one was going down her legs and heading up her back


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> lol she came in the bath with me earlier with adult bubbles. we just use the cheap cream on from the super market.
> I was used to messy nappys but only to a certain amount this one was going down her legs and heading up her back

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
nice one!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm a naughty bunny and having pizza for tea. I figure I have a week left of pregnancy I might as well milk it while I can :haha: :bunny:


----------



## molly85

you plan on bfinghun you can milk it much longer. i'm pretty much back at pre pregnany weight


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo! the baby blow out!

leo did this a few times! was absolutely vile but incredibly funny! proves it isnt worth buying really expensive clothes for newborns doesnt it! xkx


----------



## molly85

ah didn't blow that far out but was loads of it


----------



## sequeena

baby blow out?? Yeah Sean is dealing with that one...


----------



## PeanutBean

Wait til you get them in a bumbo then you'll see a blow out!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Makes it sound like their bums are volcanos. :haha: funny mental image.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

shit night, shit day just want to cry! 
:cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: SK, what happened???


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> shit night, shit day just want to cry!
> :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Baby blues have well and truely kicked in....

Jake decided not to sleep last night so between me and DH we got 2 hours sleep and today we had to go down to the MIL's and see her and sort some things out and I didn't even nap! His MIL just wouldn't stop talking or cooing over Jake....

Then DH gets a call from work asking him to do two shifts because there is no one else to do them! So after all this and probably what is going to be a shit night tonight I have Jake on my own all weekend!

I am scared that he won't settle and I am scared I will be so overly tierd that I won't wake up for him...

:cry:


----------



## molly85

you will wake nomatter how tierd and if you don't he'll cry off to sleep no harm done. they are quite tough babies. 
says the cow with her baby in bed and feeling horribly free even though her boobs are making a right old mess


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sk hun i am so sorry that things are down at the moment, i will throw in the whole it does get better and relatively quickly but that doesnt really help when you are living in the bad bit still big hugs

one thing i found was that if i was stressed leo would be stressed, i used to play his cot mobile when things got really strained with crying, for this baby i am going to download more soothing instrumental music, listening to leos bedtime music through the wall lately has really helped me wind down after a stressful day

is there anyone who can stay with you over the weekend? or even just come round and stay with baby whilst you get a couple of hours sleep? 

xkx


----------



## gilz82

Huge :hugs: SK. The baby blues are horrible, you feel so emotional and doubt yourself but I promise they will pass and reasonably quickly as well I found. The first couple of days I was very worked up and cried and worried loads, then it tapered to mostly worrying and a little crying and then just to worrying which is just part and parcel of being a mum. 

Just keep talking to us and we'll help as much as we can :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Hugs to you sk it really does get better and it always seems worse when your overtired! Let your OH have Jake for a couple of hours so you can get some sleep! And you will wake for him so don't worry about that,I was a very deep sleeper and sort of am still my OH cannot wake me but if one of my boys wakes up I'm up like a shot no matter how tired I am!

Ozzie I too believe Alex will be healthier than your worrying about as he has done so well so far! Also it will be better for him to deal with everything now as he won't remember! Hugs to you x

Caleb managed to blow out whilst on holiday and a change of clothes for him and me was needed lol I didn't mind changing him as I took loads of clothes in preparation but I only took a few for me lol

Kate about your dry scalp have you try changing your shampoo as the ph level might be reacting with your hormones! So to bring it up! That hairdresser was really bad that he kept going on about it,if I was in reading I would come do it for you and not talk about it lol 

Sun is out so far today so hopefully will be nice as I have washing to do 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blargh, I couldn't sleep! I just want to be able to lay down and sleep without crazy dreams where I have to run a marathon or have to care for a mutant baby with bunny ears! :cry:


----------



## tas1

Lol oh those pregnancy are funny! I really doubt Alex will come out with bunny ears! X


----------



## gilz82

I have a problem I need a little advise on. 

My OH and I had words last night. His dad he been speaking to him and was moaning how he and his wife hadn't "had" Noah yet. My OH told him that Noah hasn't been anywhere without one of us being there. 

He then came home and gave me loads of grief because I said that they won't be having Noah anytime soon either. I don't trust anyone to give him his various medications throughout the day other than us, but more to the point I don't see why they seem to think this is some right they have. He's my baby and going to be the only one I have. I have to go back go work in january and with my OH working away from home Noah is actually going to spend more time I'm childcare than with either of us, so right now I'm spending every moment I can with him. 

Am I being unreasonable, is it normal for grandparents just to expect to have the baby other than if they were babysiting for example.


----------



## tas1

Your in the right,I hate it when grandparents expect to have them! My parents and in laws keep hinting to look after caleb and caden but I'm like no thanks! I love spending time with my boys and they grow up so fast so I don't wanna miss out!

My OH moans about my parents seeing the boys all the time but itsonly because my mum doesn't work so I do see her alot! And apparently I give off the impression that his parents can't come round on there days off so I was a little annoyed when he said that coz I don't I let them take caden out on days unlike my parents as they never get the chance! In laws do my head in

X


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it's normal for lots of grandparents to expect to have the baby but that doesn't mean they get it or indeed should! I think the first time Byron was alone with grandparents was with FIL and family who had him for us to go for a meal on my 30th when he was 3 months. He's never been with anyone except my mum when we were at work and one or two other nights out. I certainly wouldn't take him or Indigo to anyone without me or DH for their pleasure, only my convenience!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, as you know we had similar situations with our men last night.
DH said to me "shall i book dinner out for us next sat and we'll drop bailey off at mums"?.

after all i said, about not trusting his mum, about Bailey being too young(&colicky) at 5 weeks old, all my feelings had been thrown out of the window in one fell swoop at just over 5 weeks since having Bailey. I though DH understood. I was so angry and upset, not ready to leave Bailey& certainly not with that woman. we didnt speak all evening.

I had it out with him today, he said he couldnt see the problem!!:shrug: even after i explained AGAIN.:dohh: He said his mum brought them up ok and doesnt see what the issue is. In the end he has agreed we do what i want to do, but a little more understanding would be nice.

Gilz these grandparents throw up a whole new array of problems, and problems i dont think we're going to get shot of unfortunately. They do also think they have a right to our babies.

Ive told DH we'll do dinner out when Bailey is few months older and even then our choice of baby sitter will be 'mutually agreed'.

So sorry to hear youre having to put up with this Sh*t too though.:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls :hugs:

Glad you spoke Cat, although I wish your DH would hurry up and get your point already. 

I'm glad I asked now as I was beginning to think maybe I was the one with the problem. I'm all for family members babysitting if we are both going out or working but not just because they want to. 

Being honest that set of grandparents will probably have the least amount of alone time with Noah, the woman my FIL is married to is a foul mouth woman and I swear Noah would come home saying the c word and then I'd need to paste her :grr:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless you tas! too late though i chopped it myself last night lol was sooooo fed up! nothing major just wallopped loads of the length off and cut it in one length, it is still about 4 inches longer than i want so its fine for now lol i have tried everything on my scalp, i used to use tes tree oil which was fab but read last night it is supposed to cause hormonal imbalance problems in pregnancy . . . . . hmmmmmm

oh i hate it when people think that they should have had babies to stay . . . my family are great no one has ever even asked. i understnad that family have a right to see their grandchildren etc but they dont have a right to "have" them . . . 

one of my friends her mil took the baby for 4 days! i have a feeling she took him away! he is only 6 months old now and this was a few months back! my friend was really sad to let him go but because her layabout husband who does naff all with the baby wanted a break he and his mum forced her! personally for me anyoen who forces me to do something like that will be forced out my door! really really strange. . .


----------



## molly85

i hate the fact we need to family care to get the best time with abby matt works every weekend and i would get better pay if i did to no idea how that would go down at work. i have't got the energy to go to cab to discuss what the best plan would be with taxd credit though i don't think we would get much.

i want to start on number 2 at christmas so don't know how long i'll be back for. i know insane after the killer pregnancy. i'm thinkingof asking for an epidural so am completely pain free not just bareable lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thank you all :hugs:

Think I was having a very low moment last night.

Well Jake slept through again :shrug: don't know what this child is doing!? He didn't sleep through the night before but the night before last he did??

I think he gets really bad trapped wind because when we wind him we don't get anything up?! He farts and thats about it....

Well he is asleep at the moment and his feed is at 1pm so hopefully I can push him until 2pm.

Also looked on the bottom of my foot to find a discusting varuca! :sick:

I think I must of picked it up from the hospital! It's gross! and I have just noticed how badly my legs need shaving and my toenails need painting!

Whoops little man has woken up....Time for a feed!

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

I hate periods :grr:

Just went to meet my aunt and uncle who are down visiting. We went out for a walk with them and their dog and me, my OH, Noah and our dog. 5 minutes away from their holiday house woosh bloody period leaked everywhere. Through my jeans and everything. Totally mortified never had that happen in 15 years of periods :cry: Pregnancy has made my periods weird!!


----------



## molly85

oh gross Gilz and very alarming did you not know it was coming? i am dreading mine as contraception is still in the debate mode. the word NO is my prefered choise at the moment


----------



## madcatwoman

hell gilz, did it really happen like that?, i this something i need to know about, god id be mortified too!

Oh and gilz, he admited that men dont have a problem being seperated from their baby at 5 weeks, and also said he forgot Bailey was only 5 weeks when i said it feels to early!


----------



## madcatwoman

Does anyone else baby seem to love routine?. Bailey likes a Nap in the afternoon in his basket, bed at 10pm, feed at 2.30 and one at about 5.30. If his bed time is changed the number of feeds go haywire and it all goes wrong!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just catching up again :dohh: not too good at been around often these days am afraid there just doesnt seem to be enough hours in the day :lol:

Molly I agree Abby may be bunged up a bit because of the formula :thumbup: Charlie only poos every two days we are lucky if we get a poo two days in a row :haha: and I also agree you decide what feeding routine is best for you :thumbup: you have done so well to BF her for so long you should be proud of yourself honestly :kiss:

Peanut seriously you need to put in a major complaint :hissy: bloody idiots I mean seriously how hard is it to send you the correct order :growlmad:

We dont have a bedtime routine yet either ..... Oliver got into a routine himself after he slept through the night so we are hoping for the same again :) We feed Charlie anytime between 10-11pm put him down in his crib and he wakes around 2am and 4am for a feed waking and refusing to go back off between 6-7am :dohh: we think this is because our bedroom is too light after sunrise and Charlie is a light sleeper so we have purchased a black out blind we which we be putting up at some point this weekend :thumbup: I agree with you vbaby Kids should have a routine to allow some alone time for yourself and your OH Oliver goes to bed at 7.15pm we just upped it from 6.45pm any later than 7.15pm and he starts been mischievious cause he is tired :dohh: Its great to know Charlie is not the only baby with these `apparent` feeding issues because he only takes 2-3oz ..... I will make a mental note to remind my HV of this when she pops by on Thursday :thumbup: imo Teagan and Charlie are doing just fine they are simply just not big eaters as you say :)

Ozzies great news you will have family around you when Alex arrives :happydance: :hugs: for horrid pregnancy dreams!

WELCOME ZOIE :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

Tas glad you had a good time :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling well Pink :kiss:

SK :hug: ditto what the other Ladies have said `you will wake up to Jake no matter what!` and the blues do pass honestly they do :kiss: I know how you feel about been on your own with Jake :( DH is away overnight this week with work and I will have both boys on my own and with the night feeds and doing the school run crack of dawn next morning am so worried how I will cope :shrug: but you know what I keep telling myself that I will because I am a Mummy and I just will and that its ok if things go a little wrong because am not a robot and its ok to feel crap sometimes :thumbup:

Gilz I totally agree with your decision :thumbup: Oliver didnt stay out until he was well over a year old infact I think it was more like 18mths old :thumbup: and I remember waking up in the night :cry: and I woke DH and told him we had to go get him from MILs it was just awful :sad1: DH calmed me down but I still hate Oliver staying out now and cannot wait for him to come home :wacko: Charlie most certainly wont ever be staying out not at MILs anyway (and we dont have anyone else who would want him overnight!) The thought would be enough to get me into a panic, MIL doesnt some crazy crap these days and I just couldnt rest :nope: I can sort of relax when she has Oliver cause I know Oliver is a lot older and quite an independent child but still I am so relieved when hes back home :thumbup: Stick to your guns if you dont want him to stay out then dont let him your not doing anything wrong in making this decision even if it is for selfish reasons :) infact I think even if it is for selfish Mummy reasons its good enough :winkwink: and :hugs: for the crappy :witch: am dreading this too because my periods are exactly like that anyway :cry: am hoping the Dr will give me the depo at my postnatal check on Tuesday cause it stops my periods and the last thing I need is crappy periods right now :thumbup:

madcat am sorry your MIL is at it again and shame on your DH for even suggesting you leave Bailey with her right now :trouble: I am just waiting for my MIL to start asking to have Charlie :hissy: she stuck in crete right now :rofl: I shouldnt laugh but her and step-FIL flew out for our nephews wedding and step-FIL ended up in hospital :wacko: hes had a bad chest since Christmas but hasnt deemed it a priority to get checked out and flew out there ill and well as I say ended up in hospital :nope: It will be over 4wks when she gets back since she has seen Charlie and Oliver :winkwink: well thats if they fly back on Tuesday as planned they have to get clearance for step-FIL to fly yet :wacko:

Well Charlie slept from 10.30pm to 3.30am last night/this morning :wohoo: he woke again at 6.30am and DH got up with him 7am letting me lie in until 10am :) cleaned half the house today and now putting my feet up and catching up :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Whoa, what a catch up!

Glitz, I totally agree and I'm the same when it comes to Alex. Not just anyone is going to be able to watch him because of his heart condition. They would have to know exactly what to do in emergency situations, etc. Besides, Noah is still little! Why do grandparents want them so young? If I were them, I would wait until the baby was older so we could actually go out and experience things!

:hugs: to everyone

Painted a bit in baby's room today, but I got so tired! Alex has def dropped lower as my hips and lower back are KILLING me.


----------



## gilz82

Molly i've been back on the pill since a fortnight after Noah was born. This is my second period since he was born. First one was a normal three day period nothing new other than cramps and back pain. This one started Thursday so today should be the last day but I doubt it now. Honestly if I didn't have my period I'd have thought I'd just peed myself.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've had that gush before but it's usually during a period and while I'm wearing a pad. Tends to have the consistency of water if I remember.


----------



## loopylollipop

note to self - do not mow lawn, start to drive, work out on the Wii fit then dtd all in one day four weeks after a c-section.

this morning I couldnt move and am bleeding like a stuck pig.

silly silly me :cry:

Ozzie - take note from a silly women and respect that a section is a major op and cant be treated lightly!!!

dont know if this is a period or if I have ripped myself apart internally:wacko:

no-one is baby sitting my LO just yet - he is too young and too dependant right now.

totally agree with Gilz and Madcat!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wacko: I thought they didn't recommend anything until past 6 weeks! You poor thing :hugs: I'll keep all that in mind and boss DH around :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Loopy :hug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> :wacko: I thought they didn't recommend anything until past 6 weeks! You poor thing :hugs: I'll keep all that in mind and boss DH around :haha:

They dont, although was given ok to drive last week. Oh and I vacuumed the day before.

I felt so well and so 'normal' I just wanted to crack on and get stuff sorted.

Error!

Dylan is 5lb 3oz, has put on 5oz since last week.

Love to everyone havent had chance to catch up properly yet.

Sk hope you are feeling a little better.

My tears didnt come til Dylan lost weight the second time, and the tears came and wouldnt stop for hours. Been ok since though, just super tired!


----------



## madcatwoman

Great news about Dylans weight gain, gilz, i think im going to have to carry a pad in my bag again, god id die if that happened through my light coloured jeans!.


----------



## gilz82

I've just spent 40 minutes scrubbing my jeans with cold water and salt in an attempt to get the blood out. I really think they are ruined though and they were my favourite pair as well :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz, I have to say leaving your baby is such a traumatic experience, I know that sounds dramatic but its awful the first time, that the only person who should decide when your ready is you! Noone else! My mum had James for the first time overnight not that long ago if you remember me talking about it. At the end of the day I didnt have kids just so someone else can take them off me :shrug: If you decide thats completely different! And why cant they just be content with doing stuff with all of you? Why do they have to have him on his own? 

I am having to leave Lottie soon as its my bestest friend in the whole world's hen party, I'm dreading it, and if it was anyone else I just wouldnt go! In fact I'm thinking of taking her with me as the day stuff I could do, but its on a boat and then I started panicking about that even though its a cruiser type boat :dohh: whoa totally went off on a tangent then lol.

SK :hugs: I was an emotional wreck for ages after having James, I am actually surprised M didnt walk cos I was a psycho bitch lol. Bless him.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz, blood is a bitch to get out. Did you try a stain remover like Vanish? I just used it to get paint out of my fav top :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Just seen the news on FB congrats Peanut!! :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I had to run over to Facebook to see what the fuss was :haha: Awwww! As if I wasn't weepy enough after reading another June baby birth story! :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sequeena.......we have baby/pregnancy/hormone brain......PB has been married for a while. :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Pinkclaire, i was trying to(again) explain about leaving youre baby for the 1st time to my husband, but he just doesnt get it, and doesnt understand, and i said to him "i can see its not the same for you men" and he said no it wasnt. Im still astounded that he expected me to leave Bailey at 5 weeks!, and to add insult to injury with someone i dont trust either. Im not going want to leave him with someone at 5 months but i know i'l have to at some point otherwise if we dont have "Us time" he'll get seriously p issed off. Personally im happy with all 3 of us together. 

I said to him "i cant believe you expect me to leave Bailey at 5 weeks"...his reply " well i must admit if forgotten he was 5 weeks, seems like longer":shrug:

I have to go to the dentist at the end of the month, my teeth are gross after not being able to clean properly with gagging and bleeding gums through pregnancy", ive asked my dad to keep an eye on bailey for 1/2 hour for me, im not even looking forward to that!, and thats with someone i trust and only for half hour!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol you dafties! Check out my wedding album to refresh your memories. :rofl:

Shit about the period Gilz, mine were AWFUL after Byron was born. Sooooo long and heavy and painful. As bad as my teenage periods when I would often leak. :sick: Madcat I always carry a pad with me just in case, even when pregnant.

:hugs: loopy you silly lady. Take it easy now til the bleeding stops.

You ladies bring made to follow numbers should tell your hv's you'll call them if you need them. Numbers mean nothing. You think women throughout our past have measured everything their babies do? As long as your baby is well and growing it doesn't help anyone to be stressing about numbers.


----------



## sequeena

Peanut is a flipping tease!! :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

i knew what you ment peanut on FB lol, its where you 'did' get engaged, not just! lol:haha::haha:

ive no idea when to expect a period now:shrug: but i will be carrying a pad and hope i realise in time because i'll be so embarrassed if im out and have gilz's experience!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Like I said, Sequeena and I are just overtired and sore. It messes with our brains :haha:


----------



## molly85

girls shove pads in your changing bag lol
PB you got engaged on a hill with the same name as harry potters ancestors( nerd I am)

Cat how do you get him to nap in his basket???? abby will only now sleep in my arms or the wrap during the day or she screams. she is ok in the bounct chair but slipped over when i was in the shower earlier and there wasa head at a wonky angle incident.

being on your own with baby is far easier than having baby with a OH on nights when you want to do bits like changing sheets you can't til they are up and thats usually at feed or scream the house down time.


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Like I said, Sequeena and I are just overtired and sore. It messes with our brains :haha:

Yes I quite agree :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ladies you are so right to trust no one! i have a fear of my boy falling down stairs not just any stairs the stairs you find in peoples gardens made of concrete . . in fact i have a fear of ME falling down those let alone babies. . . .anywho today i get told stop being so overprotective so i turn my back for one second to say i am not over protective just sensible and what happened in the one second i wasnt looking my boy . . .falls down the concrete stairs . .ffs! he now has a massive graze on his head looks awful got such a telling off from dh . . . didnt go to emergency because he didnt bang it just grazed it slightly against the wall, no other symptoms but am disturbing his sleep every hour to make sure he is still fine, been 12 hours since already and is behaving completely normally but . . my point is if i am being overprotective and it still happens what would happen in the company of people who havent been in charge of a toddler since well they had their own? i see things others dont like oh i put the iron up high its on top of the fridge, yeah but the lead is trailing over the door slightly all it would take is for himto open the door a little and bang . . . i would totally not trust anyone to look after my boy properly to the level i would look after him myself and he is a toddler with no health problems! i can totally understand not wanting to leave a newborn alone with anyone! it is amazing how much you think your parents remember but they totally do not! wanting to leave my boy unsupervised on concrete steps bah! accidents happen with supervision bad ones happen with none!

other than that had a nice day, leo quickly cheered up after his fall and enjoyed playing with all the animals my mums partner has at his, had a bbq! yum yum! now just going to relax all evening . . .

have to say totally bored out of my mind on mat leave now . . . especially when dh is working and ds is in bed! i am fed up of emptying boxes and cleaning but other than that there isnt anything else to do! i want my girl here! lol


----------



## tas1

Claire I am like you if I wanted to have kids for someone else to look after then I'd hire a nanny! I never wanna go out coz I live spending time with my boys it's my ideal day spending the whole day with all of them! And we get us time on a night with kids are asleep and I find if we do go out I'm always texting my mum seeing how they are (haven't been out since having caleb) or I always think ooo I can buy nappies at that price lol I feek much happier when caden and will be with caleb are with my parents I hope how they brought me up lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, for some reason Bailey will not nap in his basket in the mornings, or after 7am in the mornings(for a lie in), he wont nap in it in the evenings either,-only in my arms. But for some reason, if i feed him, change him and put him in it for the afternoons, he goes to sleep!


----------



## tas1

Poor Leo hope he's ok! I hate it when caden hurts himself makes me feel sick!
Caden is so accident prown,we took him to this tropical butterfly place and he fell in the pond luckily it wasn't deep but I have never moved so fast it was while I was pregnant,I've been even more over protective since! I cry everytime my in laws take him out for the day and I'm forced on that one coz apparently my parents see him more but at least they take me out with them so caden isn't on his own 

Xx


----------



## molly85

ah i am not the only one with a pain ion the butt. i worry iam not doingit right or theres something up wit her but common sence brains says i am being silly.


----------



## loopylollipop

oh poor Leo! It makes you feel sick doesnt it, when they hurt themselves. It doesnt take a second for them to fall and hurt themselves.

DS rolled off a big double bed when I was on holiday when only a babe, it was the first time he rolled. I felt terrible. Luckily babies bounce pretty well.

Our 12 year old is rocking Dylan in the chair, looks so cute. 4 year old fast asleep. Ahhhh peace and quiet.

I got a fisher price Rainforest play mat/gym off ebay and Dylan loves it. He loves listening to the rainforest noises and watching the lights flash. Would def recommend it. They are super expensive full price (nearly £60) but we got ours off ebay for £5.50 as there are a couple of toys missing. We just bought a couple and clipped them on. Bargain:thumbup:

Watching out for one of Madlys seahorses!

Vbaby - been meaning to say - really felt for you when you were talking about Shay going to his little friends, and then having tea. Bless him. It sounds like he had a great time though! When my DS first staying overnight I couldnt sleep. I could see the house he stayed at from my front room window and I just sat there pining, worrying about everything!! Worse bit is when the hit teenagerdom and you have no idea what they are (really) doing half the time:wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

Gilz - I would have died of embarrassment. No advice re stain removal, I am rubbish:wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats his problem! he is the most clumsey child! he gets it from me so i know exactly what to look for . . you know blades of grass lol i also know that it isnt his fault that he knocks over glass after glass after glass no matter where you put it but it has made me very aware that he can seriously hurt himself in a padded room lol lol lol ponds are like an accident waiting to happen around my boy!

also it is amazing how spending one day with people who you dont want to be rude to by being like er stop that and who make you feel bad for disciplining even though it is only naughty corner can affect your childs behaviour for weeks afterwards!

my son went out with me, my dad, my grandad and my sister the other day, my boy is one of those children that does not like people going up to him and piking him up and being all in his face, he likes to be asked do you want a hug, do you want to come over and say hi and if he doesnt then it only takes a couple of minutes for him to stop being shy and he comes over but people are so impatient! so my dad picks him up leo is going mumma mumma mumma help! so i say ahhh bless i think he wants to suss you all out first . . no he doesnt! dad and sis continue to get in his face and i say you are making him angry no he isnt angry he is having fun, no he isnt . ..what does he end up doing slap slap slap slap get off me slap slap slap, i then get oh he is ok when i put him in his naughty corner and he gets taken out within seconds and then starts slapping again . . .anyway the result of half a day of letting him get away with thinking slapping is ok again . . . a whole week so far of him slapping me! which he hasnt done for a long long long long time! not since well actually the last time he spent the day beating up people that get in his face.. . prob sil last summer! 

dont let people look after your kids if you genuinely do not trust them and do not let other people make you feel bad for disciplining your children and do not feel like just because someone you love lots hasnt seen your child for a while doesnt mean they shouldnt listen when you say look thats enough he doesnt like it, yes you think it is fun but he doesnt so stop! 

there you go there's katies parenting gone wrong coloumn for the week lol it takes one day of letting bad habits go and - well in the case of slapping - is probably going to take well over a month of hard naughty cornering to completely get rid of it! just like when they are bigger! hugs at bedtime until falling asleep just once can be catastrophic for the next week at least lol!


----------



## gilz82

I scrubbed and scrubbed it with salt and cold water and that seemed to get the worst of it out. Need to wait on them drying to see how it turns out. I'm just so pissed as I'd literally just been to the toilet before we left so had a new tampon and still super leak. It was fantastically fun trying to explain to my aunt and uncle without crying.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Glitz

So, I just got off the phone with my grandmother and what's the first thing she asks? How much weight have you gained? Honestly! Does it matter? Shouldn't it be more important that Alex is healthy and his heart rate is high? :grr:


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: Gilz I meant to suggest soaking in cold water, use some vanish then stick in the wash without letting it dry first. Salt can be used as a dye fixing agent but not sure that would apply to blood. Hot water is bad as it fixes the protein. There was blood all over our settee covers and that came off just fine with the handwash cycle in the washer.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

And the tears have started again!! :cry:

I don't know what the frig is up with me! :shrug:

Jake has been fine since DH went to work at 3pm but I just feel so overwelmed! He isn't going to be back until around 4am ish and I just want him home and I just want a cuddle!

Doesn't help that we are going to the cremotorium on Monday so Jake can meet my dad and lay down a flower and a card for him. 

Just want to have a big cry with DH and I can't seem to do that because work has roped him in to do this stupid shift cover today and tomorrow!

:nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

What's wrong with you Sofie is you've just had a baby and your hormones are all over the show. It sucks but it is normal and it will pass. :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore James is forever hurting himself I hate it! He is so accident pro and my DH is the same. I mean remember when he split his nose open at nursery on a plastic train set designed for under 1s :dohh: your so right though, other people don't think the same. Even my mum said it's amazing what you forget they can get up to and she has a 4 YO and is a childminder. You know your child's own antics lol. 

SK we are going next week to visit where my dads ashes are so I completely understand :hugs:

Gilz plain White cheapy soap is the best thing ive ever used for blood! 

Ozzie people are so untactful. I get told I'm not eating for two anymore, well screw you I am lol. 

Sorry if ive forgotten anyone it takes a lot of brain power these days!

I think I was given the wrong baby. She's so quiet, she sleeps in her Moses all day.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sk there is absolutely nothing wrong with you hun, stop worrying that you are not normal! you completely are!

i never worried about whether i was normal or not even when i shut all the doors to our flat when i was trying to get leo to sleep without rocking him and sat in the pitch black hallway (all doors leading out of it were shut and it had no windows) for a couple of hours rocking myself lol lol lol dh thought it was weird but i needed to just calm myself! it had been a very very long day lol

hun i am going to have a newborn and a toddler and a dh going back to work 5 days afterwards and am having a c section! i am absolutely bricking it and feel overwhelmed already and she isnt even here yet! of course you feel overwhelmed hun you have gone from being responsible for yourself to being responsible for a small baby who doesnt really communicate their needs well lol and doing that on your own for the first few times is overwhelming! 

look at the time in small stages instead of a whole day, i used to do it in the routine of sleep, eat, burp, change. sleep eat burp change. seemed to help me when i felt like i was out of my depth i just used to get myself to the next sleep which at first was every 2-3 hours and would congratulate myself with sleep, shower, food lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh yeah ozzie i find just plain soap gets it out! good old fashioned lather of leather or whatever its called lol and then wack it in the wash xkx

edit: doi i meant oh yeah ozzie my brother asked me that today too! and gilz lather of leather! lol i need sleep


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: Glitz
> 
> So, I just got off the phone with my grandmother and what's the first thing she asks? How much weight have you gained? Honestly! Does it matter? Shouldn't it be more important that Alex is healthy and his heart rate is high? :grr:

Lol! I love it. Relatives have no tact.

The first thing my dad said is 'Is your OH having the snip now?'. WTF!!?? How is my contraceptive choices any of his business??

When I told him I was pregnant he said 'Oh No.' 

Well actually I am happy about thanks Dad...


----------



## loopylollipop

Sofie big :hugs::hugs:, like the ladies said it is completely normal. We all feel overwhelmed at times.


----------



## pinkclaire

Loopy nearly all my family said oh no when I told them I was pregnant, well both times actually! The first time I can kinda understand, but the second no, I think I'm actually a pretty good mum, well I couldn't do more for my kids!


----------



## tas1

I feel like I'm having on of those days,I just seem to settle caleb he has fed bum changed then abit of sleep but he keeps having crying sessions where nothing works so I feel useless! I'm so tempted to put some calpol on his dummy as I can't remember when he is suppose to start teething feel like pulling my hair out! He is laid on the sofa happy as pie but 5mins ago he was screaming 

Xx


----------



## molly85

caleb and abby are in cahoots. why did i wake her at 8 for a bath??? feed etc 
shes been up and screamy since on and off.

i wimped out on formulafeeding she litterally drained me then a 3oz bottle as she was screaming blue murder and is now feeding again supply looks ok i am thinking growth spurt as she slept all day in the wrap.

SK insanity is normal at this stage hormones and sleep deprivation.
i usually use a boil was and stain remover. i hadblood on some white pants most came off in a 60 degree wash


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy - I think I broke myself yesterday too helping get the big pram up steps. Feeling all prolapsy again. :(


----------



## molly85

every 2 hours she woke i am a zombie! full of beans now. i think this young lady might be being poked awake all day get your ownback time.

1 month old today where did that go? if only pregnancy sailed so quickly by


----------



## tas1

Don't wanna jinx myself but caleb slept maybe 7hrs when he finally fell asleep and he seems to be going 4hrs between feeds! 
I also got a lie in til half 10 thanks to my OH who took caden downstairs but I still feel tired why is that!

I wish the weather would be sunny so I can put washing out instead of on my radiators! When is those two weeks of a heat wave coming? 

How's everyone else this morning? X


----------



## molly85

lol you get used to the broken sleep i could have stayed up earlier but followed matts instructions andjoined them both in bed. damn absolute radio and the bouncy chair just as good as the wrap. for a quiet baby i actually got ironing done and dressed and breakfasted


----------



## tas1

Lol at least you have two ways to keep Abby quiet!

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I'm sore!!!!!! Baby Alex was curled into my left side again in a big knot! Little poo! I'm beginning to feel really possessive of him again. I might have to leave the room when people want to hold him. Just thinking about it is making me anxious, lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just say no Ozzie!

We're hopefully getting a bouncy chair today. It better bloody work! We've come to the conclusion she is a whingey girl, now to be known as Whingigo.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I think I'll feel like a big meanie :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OMG, so I'm watching Pawn Stars and this guy brought in an INFANT GAS MASK from WWII. Literally, you put your baby inside it and you can hold the baby and pump air into the mask. It really was kinda scary to see!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

My little monster trying to focus on mummy!


----------



## tas1

Aww sofie he's such a cutie x


----------



## madcatwoman

God. Afternoon all!

How cold is it?......had the fire lit all day, and just turned the radiators on for the evening. 

we did out for a walk, stopped, it lashed down, stayed in the car and came back, and its rained ever since.

hope we're all good though:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol pb i call abby grizzabella when matts not here. he might take offence lol

tested out the rain cover today its for the carrycot but went well over the carseat beautifully when collecting my mum from church. i actually hd to wake her up so we are havea night day reversal i think.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy :wohoo: for 5oz gain in a week :) its taken my boy 5wk to gain 5oz :dohh:

Gilz so sorry about your favourite jeans :( have you tried putting washing up liquid on the marks :winkwink:

NOMORE I hope Leo is ok :hugs: I hate it when Oliver hurts himself I have been known to :cry: myself when hes hurt :dohh:

:wohoo: for bargains Loopy I just love them :winkwink:

Huge :hug: Sofie one day at a time your a new mummy and its completely normal to feel like this :kiss:

Ozzie people are just idiots where weight gain and pregnancy is concerned :trouble: I agree your baby health is more important and I also agree with the 9 month rule :winkwink: it took 9 months to gain so its only right you are allow 9 months to loose it :)

Happy one month old Abby :cake:

Cute pic Sofie :)

Its :rain: here too Ladies we have now officially spent ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL weekend indoors :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh and we call Charlie Chunkster, Charlie Grumpster when hes having a whinge :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> lol pb i call abby grizzabella when matts not here. he might take offence lol
> 
> tested out the rain cover today its for the carrycot but went well over the carseat beautifully when collecting my mum from church. i actually hd to wake her up so we are havea night day reversal i think.

lol Molly. we def have night/day reversal, have done since day 1!

glad the raincover held up, always a good thing.

Sorry you are broken PB. Just when things were finally looking up. Boo to prolapsing organs :cry:

My back is so screwed. Am really kicking myself for being a silly mare. I really believed I was ok. I couldnt get out of bed this morning for serious back spasms, nearly :cry: OH had Dylan during the night as woke up for a pee at 3am and couldnt move. 

Am def going to be super careful from now on.

Getting near decorating the big boys room :happydance: Will be only supervising of course :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

Its nasty rainy here too Madly. Boys are going nuts. Youngest is climbing the walls and sending OH over the edge :wacko: Sure he is dragging out the attic decorating so he has somewhere to escape to:winkwink:

I was disappointed with his weight gain Madly, but you have put it in perspective thanks :thumbup: I never thought I would get so hung up on weight gain, but I have...

Dylan gets called Dilweed. I knew I had heard this somewhere until it finally dawned on me that it was used as a derogatory term by Beavis and Butthead many moons ago. I have tried to dissuade them however it appears to have stuck...

I call him my little Raggamuffin.


----------



## tas1

Gosh I dont know how you ladies remember what everyone has put,I've just read it and forgotten already...I have serious baby brain when do you start getting clever again.....or for me just to remember things doubt the cleverness will come to me now lol

I have had a slight day off today my OH has done everything I've asked him too and he has cooked tea....something strange is going on.....and while I was having a bath and he had screaming caleb he admitted how hard it was finally he understands! I feel so good today not stressed out about anything I'm hoping he carries on being nice to me!

I hope the rain goes away tomorrow so we can all get out.

Xx


----------



## tas1

Oh caleb gets called snuggle bean! Caden is my snuggle puff so had to change it for caleb lol x


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas i have had serious baby brain for a while now, i cant remember a damned thing, i have to write everything down and serious- i never used to have to do that, everything was stored in my brain and id remember!:dohh:

what with the weather, we have all had a lazy sunday infront of the fire with old films on, Bailey has been asleep most of the afternoon in my arms, to the point where he was so warm there he was sweating, ive just had to put him down!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: for feeling broken Peanut .... I cleaned yesterday and had a speight of fresh blood again although I have had nothing since :shrug:

Loopy Oliver has been driving us nuts too I have relented and let him play on the WII for an hour just for some peace and quiet :dohh: and as for the weight thing I think its hard not to get hung up when you have the HV breathing down your neck telling you its not enough :growlmad:

Tas am so glad your man has been more helpful :thumbup:

Because we have been stuck indoors I have been tidying :dohh: I have also been completing my pregnancy/birth journal and filling out Charlie`s baby journal and have also started his scrapbook and thought whilst I was at it I would clear out a storage box for his keep sakes :) I came across Oliver`s Christening video :cloud9: and we decided to watch it ..... he was Christened on 16th July 2006 and it was so weird seeing everybody especially all the kids so little :lol: they all now seem so big :dohh: even my sister looked so young (shes Oliver`s god-mummy!) she was only 17yrs old when we Christened him and now shes a Mummy herself and her second LO is due end of next month its was just so bizare watching it :loopy: however by far the most bizare thing was seeing Oliver at 9 months old and my gosh Charlie looks the spitting image of him :rofl: I never saw it before even though people have commented on them looking alike but gees it was like looking at Charlie up on the TV screen :haha:


----------



## molly85

awww its cute when brothers look alike

i forget abby is also abby dabby dooo

i actuallygot 3 shirts ironed before i headed out. we are now about to watch the grand prix


----------



## molly85

https://www.rainbowbabies.co.uk/babyclothes/

really cute brightly coloured plain baby bits


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I thought I would post these two pictures :cloud9: not the most flattering of my boys but my gosh they are certainly brothers :rofl:

The 1st is Oliver and the 2nd Charlie .....
 



Attached Files:







Oliver.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









Charlie.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tas1

Madly it's so weird that you used my surname as describing a gush of blood lol
All your boys do look alike! I'll have to post a pic of caden up coz caleb is his double 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly it def sounds like she's having a growth spurt!

Tas I have really bad baby brain as well! 

How do you cope with kids in the winter?! My son is going stir crazy! Hes been so naughty today, but he's also a bit under the weather so that's not helping I'm sure! Lotties been an angel though so I can't have everything!


----------



## molly85

clair i think its a length one hey dungeress are 7lb8 so should fit they are ankle swinging on her. i put socks on her so didn't look abad mummy to all the churchy old ladies lol her arms have also grown into her tiny baby cardy new born clothes here we come. i think babies should come with a sign saying growth spurt


----------



## molly85

tas a hoodie for you. brilliant website 
https://www.retrobay.co.uk/prodimages/Offensive%20Slogans%20H/I%20Wish%20These%20Were%20Brains%20(Large)%20H.jpg


----------



## molly85

and one for abby https://www.retrobay.co.uk/prodimages/Offensive%20Slogans%20H/Mother%20Sucker%20-%20Pink%20(Small)%20H.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol at the tees Molly!

Lovely pics madly and sofie.

Tas I can't remember what people say anymore. Is not so bad if I have time to actually concentrate but I'm normally doing stuff at the same time and get disturbed before I can reply.

We also call her Indigon. When I was pregnant and we knew he would be Byron or indigo we made up combination names like Bingo, Byrndigo, Indigon etc and they seem to have stuck. Byron gets Byronicus and Byronator.

So what to do on a rainy day? Shopping of course! Indigo got a bouncy chair and a mirror toy; Byron got some new cutlery, shoes and a small Thomas toy; I got a dress and cardi from the new Gap by us and a vest and leggings from H&M. DH got nothing I think! Yesterday we went to Castleton and up to Peveril Castle after a tasty lunch. Not a bad weekend bar my sore bits!


----------



## tas1

Molly I love that hoodie I may get it lol!

I'm glad Im not the only one with baby brain!

On rainy days caden watches DVDs or I put the kinect on which was a life saver when it was snowy not sure what this winter will be like!
I so wanna go shopping but I wanna try lose abit more weight first,I've got about 2 weeks til my birthday so I'm hoping to get some money off the in laws so i'll save it and get some smaller clothes! 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly wow they look like the same baby!


----------



## molly85

its on retrobay all the hoodies go down to baby size could get a really offensive one for abby


----------



## molly85

https://www.retrobay.co.uk/prodimages/Offensive%20-%20Symbols%20H/Parental%20Advisory%20-%20Explicit%20Nappy%20(Small)%20H.jpgone fore all the babies


----------



## madcatwoman

love those hoodies! LOL

Re-baby brains, i think thats it Peanut, we're so busy doing other things when people are talking to us ...not everything sticks!:haha:

Madly-Your two boys in those photos could be twins.

My bleeding stopped a week ago, but goodness i seem to be left with the faintest of faint brown discharge forever!, not alot, but still annoying, anyone else?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

molly85 said:


> https://www.retrobay.co.uk/prodimages/Offensive%20-%20Symbols%20H/Parental%20Advisory%20-%20Explicit%20Nappy%20(Small)%20H.jpgone fore all the babies

I love this one Molly :rofl:


----------



## tas1

I'll have to have a look when I get laptop!

I'm so bad with my diet I've just ordered a Chinese! I'll have to work out tomorrow!

I'm thinking caleb will have a big blowout soon as he's had little ones so it will be coming! It's weird he's started to cry when he does a poo when before he would just sleep through it so I didn't even realise yesterday when he first started crying then I thought to myself I'll check his nappy and he had abit if poo in there so I felt guilty coz he stopped crying and went to sleep!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly your prediction thread really really cracks me up! i think a couple of people on there think that you really "know" you should have charged! even just a quid! lol

your boys are absolutely gorgeous! and look so alike! my little girl is the mirror image of my boy, i said on our 20 wee 2d scan she has his profile! and everyone told me i was crazy! nope, 4d scan and everyone is saying another kenny clone! only brown eyes will tip the looks in my favour this time round lol

i love it when families all look alike! i used to think my family had really strong genes because we all look very similar but apparantly dh's dna kicked mine out the egg on both occassions lol lol lol


----------



## tas1

Cat I had that for ages then on Thursday I thought I was coming on but it stopped yesterday I'm just getting period pains like all the time x

Kate I look nothing like my sister and my OH hasn't got any siblings so I thought my boys would look different but they could be twins! It's scary coz caleb doesn't the same movement that caden did when he was a baby xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:

Both Charlie and Oliver are the spitting image of DH :dohh: When we had our 4d scan as soon as I saw Charlie on the screen I was like `omg hes your double!` to DH :haha: They have the same lips and nose as DH well infact all the same features tbh the only difference between them although you cant tell in the picture is that Oliver had more hair when he was born and it was loads darker almost jet black even his eyebrows/lashes where really dark :dohh: he was more olive skinned too (gets that from DH!) where as Charlie`s hair is lighter and he had ginga eyebrows/lashes although DH swears they are blond not ginga :rofl: and Charlie is pale skinned just like his Mammy :dohh: They both have my hands and fingers although Oliver has DHs little finger which bends in Charlie doesnt :lol: and :blush: they were both born with hairy ears :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We all look alike in my family :wacko: even my cousins son looks like my boys and when him and Oliver are together they could be mistaken for brothers :dohh: Charlie has a look of my niece too and if I was out with my boys, my cousins boy and my niece people would think all four where mine for sure :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol we have strong family looks though abby looks like niether of us shes matts familys head and my dads famils face shape and jaw.

i seemto have stopped bleeding but had some sort of uterine pain today


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thing is i think leo has a lot of my features but because he has kennys eye colour and forehead area everyone goes oh isnt he a clone! no! i thin it only bugs me because all the in laws go aw he is such a clone he is such a daddy's boy look he doesnt want mummy when in fact he is the biggest mummy's boy ever! grrr

off topic but has anyone watched toddlers and tiaras? o.m.g! i just watched a 4 year old scream and shout at the people dong her hair and mae up and then spit in her mums face and yet she still gets to go on stage! erm . . . i wouldnt care how much money i spent on my daughter going to one of those things she spits in my face then we are off home! gosh!


----------



## molly85

seen it a feww times its the mothers living vicariously. quite a few don't look like they would ever get a crown


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha that spitting irl won ultimate supreme queen, they then cut to another girl who went yes i met mackenzie . . . she tried to bite me!

i would be so embarrassed!

oh yes defo some of them are living through their daughters!


----------



## molly85

lol.

i have found out what the weird boob to back pain might be, he synptoms point to a yeast infection. not sure i hsveever had on before but will monitor and can atleast tell gp my sudpicions


----------



## molly85

4 am been up for over an hour with a wide awake baby drained both boobs spatback bck some bottle when the boobs were empty and hasnow moved on to her pacifier eyes open hiccuping away


----------



## gilz82

Did you get any sleep before that Molly? I'm shattered too, Noah seems to be responding well to the reflux meds now but this stuff nose is killing me. I've tried everything, nasal spray, bowls of warm water to keep the air moist and last night we used a menthol vaporiser and he still can't breathe so spent most of the night panicing and screaming. 

If this lasts as long as Indigo's stuffy nose Peanut I'll have gone round the bend listening to him screaming :wacko:


----------



## tas1

Caleb has a snotty nose has done ever since he was born,I've tried the sprays and snuffle babe but nothing has worked for him! It's only now that snotty is coming out! 
Have you got one of those suckers that you can put up his nose? 
May sounds cruel but I get a cotton bud and gently move it round his nostril so if there is any loose snot it comes out,I don't put it all the way up his nose just the entrance bit

X


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all,
sorry to hear about all the snotty noses..i'll have that joy to come!.
What imnot looking forward to is taking Bailey for his Jabs at the end of this month, im really not:nope:

Yep i get those aches like im going to come on, but dont and it goes away!.

Another rainey day here!:growlmad:

i had so many lovely smiles tho at my 2am feed, they came and they came and they came!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay for night time smiles Madcat :dance:

I'm dreading Noah's jags, they are on thursday and they are already a fortnight late, the hv kept putting them back cos he was so unsettled with his reflux. He's got his hip ultrasound on Thursday too, I can sense that might be a very crabby day for Noah. 

Tad i have a bogey sucker thing, rarely get anything out of his nose with it though.


----------



## tas1

To be honest I used the sucker thing with Caden and never got anything out so I haven't bothered this time but every baby is different so thought I'd say!

I have Calebs jabs tomorrow and now I feel sick! I remember them with Caden and had to stop myself from punching the nurse I kelt telling myself he needs these jabs he needs them....slightly surprised I was admitted in the mentalward for talking to myself lol


I've put pics up of Caden when he was a baby so you can see how much Caleb looks like him!

I really wanna get some jobs done and eat but Caleb fell asleep on me so I don't wanna disturb him although he is making me sleepy !

I think night time smiles makes you feel more ok with getting up with them. I love getting smiles cheers me up 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo has been a bit mad. Fed about half 7 last night then slept til 3! But then woke again a half 4 :wacko: Managed to get her off again eventually. We've don't a bath and are all ready to go to a parents forum that starts in 5 mins. Naturally I just got the email to say the pram covers are coming between 10 and 11. So unless they arrive bang on 10 I miss the group. Fab. My girl has just fallen asleep in the bouncer again.

Also, her nose is clearing now. Didn't cough at all in the night I don't think so after nearly a month she is finally moving on from her cold.


----------



## vbaby3

hi girls,been mia again,took ages to catch up!

Gilz glad noahs medication seems to be working.Teagans cold lasted 2 wks,and now she'd still congested at night but ok during the day.Its unreal isn't it?as 1 thing starts to get better somethinbg else happens:wacko:

madly,your gorgeous boys are the double of each other!

The nightfeed smiles make me feel guilty coz i'm so grumpy in the middle of the night lol!

Well teagan is getting so colicy now i'm changing her formula yet again.Just have to get the new teats to try aptamil comfort.I absolutely cannot get her wind up EVER,by evening she's in so much pain.After her nightfeed at 2.30/3am she's so tired and goes back to sleep,but she's waking again an hr or 2 later screaming in pain with a rock hard tummy.
I really don't want to wish away her gorgeous newbornness,but god i cannot wait to get the point when i can feed her and not have to worry about the screaming and the pain.i feel bad for my 2 boys too,who are really still babies themselves coz i seem to have her on my knee half the day:cry:

I stopped bleeding after 3 wks.Been crampy the last wk or so.

On the subject of leaving your baby with someone,the only 1 who's had my kids overnight is my mam,and its been because i'm going out so she's doing me a favour.
I did leave shay when he was 6wks old,it was a wedding away with an overnigth stay.As soon as I got a few drinks into me I couldn't stop crying lol!!My heart ached for him.I think I rang my mam 18times lol!!
So don't do it til you're ready.
I will be leaving all 3 with my mam on the 2nd of july,and I have to say I can't wait!!I think it gets easier with subsequent children lol!
Its a hotel stay for the celtic supporters annual dinner dance(you'd love it gilz!)We go every year.A chance to get dolled up,and drink and dance til the wee hours!And I will gladly leave the kids and go let my hair down.I definately need the break!


----------



## tas1

Caden is going away for a couple of days soon and I'm looking forward to being able to sleep when Caleb does but I know I will want him back and most probably cry! 
Everyone keeps telling me I need a night out but I'm not bothered about going out I just wanna stay in and be with my boys! I'm sad I know 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sleep: I don't feel well. My back is hurting and I keep getting period like cramps again. DH needs me to iron his slacks and shirt for his interview today (fingers crossed he gets this job!!!!!!!!) but I have no energy. I feel like crying today. I had nightmares all last night! I just want to be able to sleep without dreaming! :cry: Sorry, I'm a right moan today!

:hugs: everyone.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

:hug: to all the Ladies and babes with snotty noses and colds :( it truly is crapness :sad1:

Am too dreading the jabs :( must remember tissues as am sure I might end up in tears :cry:

Peanut they are truly taking the piss over your buggy and replacement bits :hissy:

vbaby YEAH! for getting :drunk: and letting your hair down :winkwink: Poor little Teagan though :( I keep telling myself three months is just around the corner although I too dont want to wish his newborness away :nope: 

Well Ladies am on my own overnight for the first time with both boys :shock: DH is away overnight with work and will be back late tomorrow evening :thumbup: I do hope Oliver is settled tonight and we dont have any tears which lead to him making himself :sick: :nope: We have crap overcast looks like its going to :rain: weather again :( ah well if all else fails I will sling Charlie and taxi or bus it to do the school run :) and thanks to my batch making/freezing of food I have tea sorted :thumbup: we are having homemade lasagne and garlic bread following by chocolate cream cake :winkwink: bang goes my diet too Tas :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nummy Madly!!! Can I come over for tea? :haha:


----------



## tas1

I was thinking the same Ozzie,lasagne sounds good and chocolate cake lol 

Ozzie go for a bath and see how you feel afterwards!

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I probably will, but I'm just going to buckle down and get this ironing done for DH.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Ozzie.

Vbaby I know what you mean about wishing the time away. Mine's even more precious for having to go back to work but sometimes it is just hard. I can't wait til Indigo can be better entertained without having to carry about to look at things. She's such a whinge bag at the moment!

Good luck madly though you will be fine. These things always just work out in the end I suppose because they have to!

I finally have the right pram covers and so far they seem to be functional! :happydance: The raincover came today too so all systems go for the buggy at long last. I made the last 45 mins of the group and got some free books for my trouble. :thumbup: Indigo slept throughout and is still asleep in her pram and I've just had a butty. Yum. Tea, crisps and pudding still to come.


----------



## tas1

Glad you got to use your pram and raincover at long last pb!

I'm just feeding caleb then I'm gonna try get out as the sun has come out so wanna make the most of it lol 

Xx


----------



## molly85

i thik i got 3.5 hours sleep prior to my 3am wake up. she finished that bottle later in the morning we got to bedabout 5 and she woke half an hour later. she did a big old poop this morning got it changed just before it seeped out ewwww. 

farting does any one elses fart alot? and loudly?

i had to make us stay in bed till 11 a coz i could and b coz i was exhausted. i might getmatt to come for awalk the 4 of us later even if its raining thats what rain covers and coats are for.


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,sometimes Teagan farts so loudly I actually think its dh!
Far too noisy to be coming from such a tiny little ladylike butt lol!!


----------



## molly85

;loud and smelly, i'd have been proud if it was mine lol and the burps. jeez these babys are gross


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly they all do and the nappies amplify.

:hugs: sequeena


----------



## molly85

just checking its shocking, thought id eatten sumit dodgy


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, last night DH asked me to iron his shirt and trousers. That's it! I did it and had them hanging for him. Well, he comes in from work and says he has a taxi waiting and then starts asking me where his tie is, all the time running around to get ready. I said I had no idea and he just asked me to get his shirt and trousers ready, not EVERYTHING! That's his responsibility. Took all I had not to yell at him! I told him his suit looked ok without a tie (he has a black suit with thin blue pinstripes and was wearing a black shirt, so yeah, it did). He wanted to wear this minging purple striped tie and I told him no. I've seen people come to interviews in bloody sweatpants and uggs over here for pity sake! He looked nice! After the whirlwind change he was out the door. I honestly feel like crying again though cause he was so short with me asking me where everything was! I told him last night to get everything ready! I'm not a bloody maid! :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lottie woke me up last night with her trumpy bum!


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww Ozzie don't take it personally he's just nervous about his interview and stressed trying to get there! Before now we've gone swimming and my DH has gone 'where's my towel?' like im his maid to get it ready cheeky sod, I have already sorted myself and James out he can get a towel himself lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I know he's nervous and in a rush, but still! I'm not a maid or a personal dresser! I don't know where everything is that belongs to him :cry: I'm just a hormonal mess right now. I don't know if he had bad dreams last night, but it's like I'm more nervous than he is about this job.

I'm also struggling with the whole moving back to California. I love my family, but we're getting financially stable now and I'm scared once we move back we'll just have to start all over again and struggle again! DH really wants to go and a part of me does too, but I don't know! I shouldn't think of these things while I'm pregnant. It's just bad :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

I know Ozzie but there's something about being pregnant that makes you analyse every part of your life! You'll just have to see how things go, no point making decisions right now! It's hard when you have kids to think of, it changes what risks you want to take.


----------



## tas1

I agree with pink let Alex come first and get settled then decide! Always best to get saving as well (coming from the worse person who can't save anything actually I can it's my OH who has the problem now) Ozzie try and chill out only think about each day as it comes we don't want you getting stressed out before Alex comes!

Been for a walk just around our park so caden got to play and ride his bike! Caleb decided he wanted his feed early so had to feed him there then we came home as it looked like it could rain but hasnt,bloody clouds!

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

apologies in advance have forgotten alot of what I have read.

Gilz glad the reflux seems to be improving, albeit only to be replaced by snotty nose:wacko:

Ozzie - fingers crossed for your DHs job:thumbup: You can prepare to move to CA without committing completely, just take it a day at a time. It is amazing how small your world becomes when you have a baby! (but only temporarily...) You may not feel in a rush to go anywhere. And California is economically in deeeep poo poo at the moment!

PB - glad Indigos little nose is improving. Hope your innards are heading inwards again too:wacko:

Been to NCT 'early days' group. Have met some lovely ladies virtually on my doorstep so am very happy :happydance: Ands such adorable :baby: too. Of course Dylan was the teenies, even smaller than the premmies (although they are a bit older). Found another mum who is as baby weight obsessed as me. I feel more normal now!

Tackled the mothercare sale afterwards and left a few quid lighter:blush: Also got a mirror for the car so I can see him when driver. Loving it although not sure I have put it on correctly, appears to be hanging at a jaunty angle. Hey, thats what OH is for - he can look at it later.

Managed to get up this morning without bucketful of painkillers. Back pain appears to be thankfully on the mend. Phew, near miss. Have well and truely learnt my lesson.


----------



## molly85

oh ozzie I am fully aware of how dim my OH so would have had the full outfit including socks and boxers waiting for him. gives me cause to screamblue murder at him when i ask him to do something lol

Gah we tried to claim for abby on our health insurance and guess what the claims gone missing including one of her birth certificates. I said to matt we should send it special. I am really annoyed we have been waiting for the cash as £600 was garunteed. he's also driven me nuts cuddling abby but can't do anything like make a cup of tea or put her down she had been awake over 4 hours and was obviously over tierd so i said put her down and let her scream if she did as she is over tierd he has just sat ther in half darkness holding her for2 hours. he said he would follow my parenting instructions.


----------



## gilz82

Oh loopy I have one of those car mirror thingies I love love love it. It's far better than faffing about switching off the airbags so Noah can go in the front. 

Molly do you reckon Abbys birth certificate is lost for sure, could it not just be the post being crap or the insurance company dragging their feet?


----------



## molly85

it was a copy we had a few done when we registered but bloody annoying. they claim they have issues with the post office I am not so sure but the next claim will be going special delivery and i will be putting in a note to request repayment. they are also saying we should complain about the royal mail. my smallbrain does not see how there is a problem being as matt family have all worked for royal mail and it seems odd a business not recieving mail as they pay for special deliveries and collections


----------



## loopylollipop

One of my elderly neighbours has just come round to say my car is bumper to bumper with hers. it appears i havent put the handbrake on enough and it has rolled into hers. there is a slight scuff on hers. bugger. OH gonna kill me! Its only the seond day i have been driving his (his is estate and is easier with pram, car seat etc).oooooooooops


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks Loopy! We have a pretty good support system there and the job I would qualify for (preschool teacher) is high in demand. :flower:

LO has been very quiet today....I'm kinda worried, but I'm not really sure I want to phone yet. Going to try a cold drink and laying on my side for a bit first.

DH should be finished with his interview about now. I hope it all went well!


----------



## gilz82

Loopy if it's just a scuff it should come out with t-cut. Is it on the plastic part or the paint part of the bumper? Either way it's a couple of tenners to fix, so hopefully no OH freaking will be necessary :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol i use my mini car i managed to make a mess of hub cap yesterday whoops


----------



## loopylollipop

I think it was the plastic part of the bumper. didnt want to mention t-cut as she was worried about it! 

i will send him around to have a look at it. He will be fine, after I have received the impending lecture..


----------



## loopylollipop

lol Molly I am always kerbing it and scuffing hubcaps!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Argh! Little poo!!!! As soon as I wrote that I was worried he wasn't moving, what did the lil stinker do? MOVE! :dohh:


----------



## molly85

they always do that ozzie or just as you arrive at the hospital


----------



## PeanutBean

Whoops Loopy! Hope you don't get into too much trouble. Our car was bumped on the rear wheel arch while we were packed. Very suspicious but much more so when we saw it had happened again in the last few days in the exact same place only much worse! I am 90% sure it is the neighbour's not-partner who drives a stupid fat landrover he evidently can't see the front of as it has clearly been bumped when someone was pulling out round us from parked. Waiting for him to be here again so I can inspect his car and see if our paint is on it. There is some silver paint on ours. Going to take photo evidence if I can then threaten him with insurers if he doesn't cover costs of repair. Needs a paint job and beating out. :grr:

Some of you might've seen. We've had a nursery issue with Byron being given another child's antibiotics. It's all a bit awful...


----------



## gilz82

Saw on fb Peanut but didn't really know what to say. Just makes me feel even more anxious about leaving Noah in childcare three days a week, although tempered with the fact I know we have no other option and that hopefully mistakes such as the one you experienced today are rare. 

Is Byron ok, no ill affects of the antibiotics? :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well they said it's never happened before and he's fine. The whole thing is weird.

Having a nightmare bathtime. Indigo's in a right state this evening and Byron's acting up, I'm ready to walk out the bathroom and leave then to it.


----------



## molly85

keep strong hun. deep breaths maybe scream back i did that at abby didn't shut her up but made mefeel better


----------



## tas1

That's terrible pb I can't believe they got mixed up! It's stood job Bryon didn't react! 

Ive just been for a run so need a shower but caleb has had a screaming fit and fell asleep on me so i'll leave him for abit. Xx


----------



## gilz82

God Tas where do you get the energy to go running from. I bought the new davina DVD and a post natal stretching/toning type DVD. I've yet to find the time to do either of them let alone have the energy and I've only got one baby.


----------



## tas1

Gilz it's just a break from them,I really enjoy it time to de-stress! Not sure where energy comes from I think coz I have to go otherwise my sister is on her own it makes me go! Just wish I could work out in between the runs!
What the make of that post natal DVD? X


----------



## gilz82

It's this one Tas

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000PMFO0Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1307995270&sr=8-1

The woman is called Erin O'Brian I think. It's not really a workout DVD it's just more geared towards re-strengthening your core muscles so it's back to pre-pregnancy. One of my friends who had a baby put me on to it. She's really slim but had problems losing her tummy and this DVD in conjunction with a cardio workout did the trick for her. It's only 15 minutes long and there's three levels of intensity so I really should get on with doing it every day :blush:

I wish I could get back into running, but I've got runner hip in both hips and I go for steroid injections at the becoming of July. They wouldn't give me them while I was pregnant so of course pregnancy made it worse.


----------



## tas1

That DVD sounds good,I need something for my tummy as having two big babies have ruined it and I had such a nice tummy before! Not bothered about my jlo bum lol something to grab (apparently lol) 
And ouch about your hips! When can you get the injections again? My mum has alot of problems with her hips and knees and I know how much pain she is in so must be ten times worse with pregnancy 
Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Lasagne was lovely Ladies but the chocolate cake was even better :rofl:

:wohoo: for pram covers Peanut but :sad1: for the antibiotics mix up :wacko: it does seem sort of odd I have never known such mistakes to happen tbh :shrug: Glad Byron is ok! How did bath time pan out in the end?

:hugs: for a disorganised DH Ozzie .... how did the interview go?

As for trumpy bottoms Charlie is king of the trumps :haha: I was in the bathroom the other night and heard him trump and he was in the bedroom :rofl:

Glad you got out to the park Tas and well done on the running :thumbup:

Loopy :wohoo: for mummy meeting :) and mothercare sale bargains :thumbup: am hoping to join a mummy meeting next week when all calms down on the appointment front am bogged down with appointments and stuff this week :dohh: Hope your OH didnt rage too much over the bumped cars :kiss:

Molly :hissy: over Abbys lost birth certificate :growlmad:

Gilz I too want to exercise but have a dodgy pelvis and am currently going to physio :( its still clicking really badly cant wait to get back on my WII!


----------



## molly85

i'm with taz i ave been back on form for a while the pushchair up the hill after walking to town a step to far but have other wise bounced back fully lol i now have 2lbs left to loose before i start on proper weight loss ready for number 2. 10pm tried putting abby to bed and used the god forsaken baby monitor and she started crying straightaway.so is cuddling with daddy and her dummy while my boobs recover again


----------



## tas1

Caleb hasn't woken yet for his last feed so I'm waiting for that! I need a wee so I'm guessing he will wake up!
Abby is obviously a cuddly baby,you'll wish she still was when she gets too cool for cuddles!

Xx


----------



## molly85

will that be in the next hour? lol she sharted at the dog and matt got the short straw. one day i am going to pee myself laughing at him changing a nappy. I am guessing she may have lost a few ounces on thursday all the pooping she is doing


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks madly. I feel pretty weird about it all. I have a thread in toddler section and some people think I should report it to ofsted. I dunno. :shrug:

Bathtime ended so I guess went ok! Lol I pulled the plug on Byron as he kept lying down. Indigo got cuddles interspersed with being left to scream. Byron got short shrift with everything! Oh, she's just done a scone giant poo! Hope that she'll perk up. only lasted a mon after the last poo before screaming again! Will give DH this nappy I think! Wonder what I ate yesterday that has disagreed with her. God another giant pooey fart! And another! :shock: Glad she's in her bedtime disposable!

I can't run. Like, physically I can't! I also have duff knees which are particularly broken the past few days.


----------



## sequeena

Evening everyone :hugs: hope everyone is ok, I'm on the iphone again :dohh:

I've got a feeling I'm not going to get this baby to 37 weeks :(


----------



## molly85

PB we must have had the same thing she went from 1 poop a day to 4 today.

on the byron thing if its in the incident book ofstead will see it. Doctors and nurse make the same mistake far more frequently thanyour nursery so yes scary as a parent but from a outside point of view it's not the worst mistake ever. I am sure they have given milk to a dairy intolerant child before or meat to a vegitarian child. its a dodgy cockup but people are human


----------



## molly85

i saw your status your doing well and he's a speedy cooker


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow pb just saw your thread in the toddler forum! wow!

i would be in tears over it! just because when i dont know how to react sometimes i just explode but not anger like most people . . . water . . i explode with water lol wow! glad that bryon is ok though! bless him!

feeling really rough today! cant do anything when it is semi sunny or over 16 degress at the moment it really sucks! going to make up for the last couple of days of being cooped up in doors by taking him to a country park in the early morning and maybe getting him a couple of new cars and food colouring for some new play dough! we'll crack them out on the next dizzy day . . .


----------



## PeanutBean

Have a nice day tomorrow nomore. I cry easily too. It was the worst when I was a teenand when I was really angry I'd well up! But he's fine and what's done is done. I just felt kind of bewildered.

Is that how it works Molly? I really don't know. I should probably look it up. But I agree with you. Thinking of it the context of medical negligence it is a minor error. I would imagine that were a potent/unusual medication being administered it would be more carefully considered anyway. Maybe I'm odd but I keep thinking of how the cater must feel. That awful guilt in the pit of your stomach and going over and over the incident with repeated if onlys. She must feel absolutely awful with guilt and then worrying if she'll keep her job on top of that. I think I am odd and don't feel that my children are the only ones that matter iyswim. I've never been a 'sue the nhs' type.

Indigo seems more settled now. Think we might be in for a more normal night.

:hugs: sequeena. What will be will be. Whenever he makes his appearance he'll be ok even if he has some catching up to do.


----------



## molly85

i am guessing she won't loose her job but prob won't give medication for a while. I'm doing a course that means i can give drugs more potent than antibiotics so try not to think of making a cock up as baring any damage done to a client the paper work is hideous.

yup ofstead check all incident forms register etc when they inspect. you could ask to have a look at the forms but as they called you and are openly investigating it i would imagine it really is a one off event and it just happened to to byron rather than another child. plus why was a child on antibiotics at nursery


----------



## PeanutBean

Kids often have antibiotics at nursery. Byron has had them when he was younger. I forget why. I can't remember the policy and it depends what the ailment is but after X days they take them and will complete the course there. I've seen and signed the incident form. I imagine she will at least be taken off giving meds. It's all a bit sad and odd. DH doesn't feel the need to complain to ofsted. To much formal complaining and not enough consideration of human nature in this world. Where a thing is not maliciously done it doesn't hurt to have a little compassion.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats the thing isnt it these days we are always so quick to jump on the black and white bandwagon but life is distinctly grey!

i think as long as they come up with a strategy to put in place to well and truely prevent this from happening again it is a lesson learnt. it sounds like a genuine mistake, and not because she was rushing to get to a fag break or chatting on a mobile . . .


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
I wont even begin to try and catch up, when DH is working away i spend all the time keeping an eye on Bailey unless he's napping, and the pc is in one of the bedrooms.
Hope ive not missed anything too important:dohh:, im just trying to get us out into the sun before it goes!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all! DH's interview went well, he said, and they will let him know in 7 to 10 days. My face has been really itchy lately :( 3 more days though. Oh god.


----------



## loopylollipop

PB - yikes. Havent read fb so only going on what is on here. I agree with Molly. It certainly needs addressing formally, as this could have had potentialy disasterous consequences had Byron been allergic to the medication. However he is thankfully ok, but I would want to know what systems were to be put in place to prevent this happening again, and that it has been reported appropriately. Thank goodness he is ok.

Tas - running!:wacko: I could barely get up the hill to the doctors surgery. I had sweat running down my brow. Embarrasing. Well done you.

And Molly - congrats at getting back to pre-preg size. I have got a stone to lose to be back to pre-preg weight (which wasnt great in the first place). I am stuck in limbo though at moment as my attempts at getting more active has resulted in a major setback with back and bleeding. 

Madly - I really enjoyed my group, hope you do too.

Love to everyone x


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh, i missed your post molly about your weight, well done. A bit like Loopy not having such luck. I do try to get out but the weather has been so bad that my attempts to get out and walk more have failed(apart from today when the same came out...i went round the park twice lol). Ive had to buy a size up pair of jeans:growlmad:

Im really mad too, i got back from the park to find that someone had scraped my red colour coded bumper with their black(obviously) car, for i have about 5 scrape lines on the corner of my bumper. Tried to T-cut them but who ever it was has embed their paint in our car and scratched our paint off:cry:

Peanut, just seen your post...youre not alone, i cant run either, i know what you mean-physically, ive tried...even tried to train myself up slowly bit by bit in the gym but ive never been able to run, i end up just not being able to breathe, i dont know if thats my asthma(but its only mild) but anyway, i just cant run!


----------



## vbaby3

Wow peanut,My jaw near hit the floor when I read what happened!So glad Byron is ok.

I put teagan on aptamil comfort yest evening,it'll obviously take a few days to know if its the right thing for her and she did have a few pukey episodes on it BUTTTT
DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!
She slept from 9.30pm last night until 5am this morning!!!!!
Could be a complete once off,but she was so settled in her sleep last night.I'm so used to her shuffling and moving and groaning.She was silent apart from her little breathing.
She did however have a practically dry nappy this morning which isn't good but luckily we had our 6 wk check up this morning so could talk to gp about her.

She said if she doesn't keep more of the comfort down and has dry nappies she's dehydrated and thats def not good,we're perservering for a few days to give her wee body a chance to get used to it,I just have to keep her really still after a feed so she doesn't puke it back up,and hope for the wet nappies.
The dr was surprised at how little formula she takes,as she's big and robust and so alert,but she is 11lb 4oz,so a little below the centile she was on but not much.
Just really hoping she does well with this formula,if not dr is gonna refer her to a paediatrician as she definately wasn't happy on the normal aptamil either.

God how straight forward things were when oran was a baby!We had trapped wind a couple of times but that was the height of his feeding problems,this seems neverending!

Loopy hope dh didn't chastise you too much about the car,and glad you met some other new mummies in the area.

Sequeena,you didn't say what was happening or did I miss it?Hope wee Thomas stays put a while longer hun.x

Ozzie,3 more days!!!!can't believe how time has flown,and that you've made it to 39wks!!

Love to everyone else,I've forgotten everything else I caught up on.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks vbaby! I'm still getting more and more nervous. Frankly, I feel like a big fat cow right now and I just want to hide away until Friday.


----------



## vbaby3

I can't run either,I can power walk,well I could before I got pregnant anyway lol!
I'd just be completely out of breathe if I tried to run,I also blame the mild asthma!
Thats great molly,Wish I could say I was well behaved in my pregnancy,but I was very very bold!!
As a result I have 2 stone to lose to get back to pre pregnancy which wasn't that great either lol!

I bought a step yesterday which I have in the kitchen,so I'm just gonna do a bit on it a couple of times a day,start slowly as I'm so unfit.
I will get out walking now too but seem to have been so busy with appointments and visitors and rainy weather etc!
Shay is finished playschool next wk,so even though I have a double buggy if we go out walking he'll have to walk,so I can't go very fast,it would be more like a stroll.

I also got rid of all the shite food from the house.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What sucks is I'll have 6 weeks of healing to do before I will even dare to do anything strenuous. I'm probably going to see how I feel after about 2 or 3 weeks and venture out on some walks with LO.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats an impressive night you had vbaby!, you did you manage that one!. Mine was...Bed at 10pm....feed at 3pm and feed at 6pm


----------



## tas1

I'm proud to say caleb sleeps 7hrs on a night now just gotta get myself use to more sleep lol!

Well he had his first injections and check up,he weighs 13.10 and is 61cm! He screamed when they did the injections and I had to hold back the tears and the fists! He has thrush in his mouth and is on nystan 1ml four times a day,it's strange coz caden had it as well so don't know what I'm doing wrong!
We are all in the garden! I'm trying to get a tan caden is playing and caleb is under a umbrella in his bouncy chair! 

Well done Molly I have a few pounds to lose before I fit in mine but then I wanna be the weight I was before I had caden so I have a long way to go!

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

madcatwoman said:


> thats an impressive night you had vbaby!, you did you manage that one!. Mine was...Bed at 10pm....feed at 3pm and feed at 6pm

I was mightily impressed myself madcat:haha:
Don't know if its a once off,or the colic formula.She was lovely and relaxed with none of her usual tossing and turning so hopefully its the formula leaving her tummy all nice and painfree.She's usually so restless.
We'll see what she does tonight,its usually 1 step forward 2 steps back here,so I'll not get too smug yet!!
Even if it was just a once off,it was a very nice enjoyable once off for me!I feel fab today!!

Tas your wee man is doing really well with his sleeping!


----------



## tas1

I think he is as well,he's been doing it maybe 2weeks now! I think because I have been giving him hungrier baby his last feed it's been heavier on his tummy so he's lasted longer! 
Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie this week is flying past! i cant believe you will have your baby in 3 days! you are the first of the next batch i think . . . you, dare, sequeena, me i think one every 2 weeks i think , . . . 

re excercising after c section - it is such a bummer! because even if you feel physically fine you still cant really push it i know people who have thought oh its been 3 weeks i feel fine and erm lets say they werent lol

i lost so much weight the first few weeeks just because i retained a lot of water, and was just walking 10 mins to the shop and back - even to just get something light like a loaf of bread i prob lost the first stone really quickly just by doing that and eating sensibly!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

So, I'm curious. What happens after you give birth via c-section with the baby? I know Alex will be monitored, but what other things happen? :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> What sucks is I'll have 6 weeks of healing to do before I will even dare to do anything strenuous. I'm probably going to see how I feel after about 2 or 3 weeks and venture out on some walks with LO.

Oooooo its exciting Ozzie its so close now:thumbup: Cant wait to see pics of your little man.

Yes, take advice from a silly ole mama - dont overdo it! It really knocks you back.

Like you I felt pretty crap towards the end of my pregnancy. After the section I felt bloody amazing - obviously sore but not poorly or unwell which was such a relief and feeling of freedom from illness. This unfortunately led me to try and catch up on all the stuff I had wanted to do for months.

Been out for a stroll today, enough to get a mild sweat on (although was v.v. warm). My lower abdomen told me to take it easy so I didnt push myself hard but was proud for being out and about.

Sat on a lovely new bench in the village, eating yummy strawberries and reading Mother & Baby. Ah bliss. I love mat leave:thumbup: Got lots of nice smiles from the village oldies.

Didnt get in too much trouble with OH. He admitted that the Vectras has been recalled three years ago due to faulty handbrakes but hadnt taken it in as he had never had any problem. Loopy therefore vindicated :haha: However will still have to pay for damage.

Borrowed a Wii - might check out the Wii fit later...even if just to weigh myself!


----------



## PeanutBean

I haven't got asthma to blame my lack of running skills on but I did have glandular fe dr as a teen and a relapse in my early 20s which has had other lasting effects so maybe running is one of them. I also can't front crawl (ever) but have always been an above average swimmer. :shrug: I can walk a million miles though and cycle. I am more a stamina person than a sprinter.

Had a lovely day with walks in the sun and groups but Byron has been beyond belief since we got home about half 3. Luckily Indigo has slept the whole time (waking now I think) and I have cleaned and tidied all over while Byron has sat at the table not eating his tea. My throat is killing me. I've had swollen glands since Indigo started with her cold (something I'm prone to since the glandular fever) and it's always worse when all I do is shout at Byron. :(

If you want the full story on the nursery incident follow the thread in toddler section. I can't face going over it again here! Caused a bit of stir. There seem to be two camps. Some mums who would be livid and would call ofsted and make a huge fuss and others who think they would handle it as I have done.

I sort of fit all my old clothes. My boobs are too big for those tops where my normal boobs are as bit as will fit. My bottoms all go over my hips and things fine now but my baby pouch is too big for almost anything to fasten round. Not sure how to deal with that. My size 14 jeans don't comfortably fasten at the button but otherwise are falling off the rest of me. :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

loopylollipop said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> What sucks is I'll have 6 weeks of healing to do before I will even dare to do anything strenuous. I'm probably going to see how I feel after about 2 or 3 weeks and venture out on some walks with LO.
> 
> Oooooo its exciting Ozzie its so close now:thumbup: Cant wait to see pics of your little man.
> 
> Yes, take advice from a silly ole mama - dont overdo it! It really knocks you back.
> 
> Like you I felt pretty crap towards the end of my pregnancy. After the section I felt bloody amazing - obviously sore but not poorly or unwell which was such a relief and feeling of freedom from illness. This unfortunately led me to try and catch up on all the stuff I had wanted to do for months.
> 
> Been out for a stroll today, enough to get a mild sweat on (although was v.v. warm). My lower abdomen told me to take it easy so I didnt push myself hard but was proud for being out and about.
> 
> Sat on a lovely new bench in the village, eating yummy strawberries and reading Mother & Baby. Ah bliss. I love mat leave:thumbup: Got lots of nice smiles from the village oldies.
> 
> Didnt get in too much trouble with OH. He admitted that the Vectras has been recalled three years ago due to faulty handbrakes but hadnt taken it in as he had never had any problem. Loopy therefore vindicated :haha: However will still have to pay for damage.
> 
> *Borrowed a Wii - might check out the Wii fit later...even if just to weigh myself!*Click to expand...

We're looking to sell our wii and wii fit. If you like it and are interested, let me know xx


----------



## pinkclaire

How much do you want for it Ozzie? I want one as well!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blargh, I have to talk to DH and see what he would think is acceptable. It's the wii, controller, knunchuk, wii fit board and game, and I think some other games as well, wii sports etc. I'll ask him tonight :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby what a fantastic night, hopefully this is Teagan on the right road now. I know what you mean about the 1 step forward 2 back. Noah was so unsettled last night. He really freaks out about his stuffy nose but since he has no visible bogies and the menthol isn't helping im sort of out of options other than just cuddling him all night. 

As for the weight the first stone and half fell off instantly between Noah, other baby goop and all of my water from swelling. I then ate like a pig for a few weeks and put half a stone back on :blush: :cry: so I now have a stone to lose. If Noah was just a little more settled at night I could get into a routine of doing my workout DVD after he goes to bed but I'm up and now to him every five minutes.

Until a few years ago I truly believed I couldn't run, asthma, seriously uncoordinated etc. Then I did the couch to 5k program and managed to teach myself to fun. Before I got stupid runners hip I was doing 5 miles several times a week. I would die if tried to run the length of myself these days :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gosh you know what things were so bad for me after my section my version of events arent going to match most peoples

in general minus all the doom and gloom i was stitched up and taken back to the delivery room that i had been in for days lol i think i was in there because they were worried about my blood pressure and there wasnt a private room on the ward so they kept me there to monitor me a bit i was taken to the ward at 1am

the next day, after my sister screamed at them that i hadnt held my baby yet and was placed next to people who all had their babies next to them, i was moved into a private room, i believe you get this as standard for a c section

they were worried about my blood pressure and temp so i was having 3 hourly tests the 3am one was the worst. . .i can laigh now but the nurse who took it every morning used to come bouncing in saying GOOOOOOOD MOANING! As if it was like 10am and sunny or something lol!

i found it better to sleep upright for the first couple of days

i also found that i had no appetite for the first few days too

you also have a catheta (sp lol) in and it is supposed to be in for like 24 hours i had mine in for 2 or 3 days because well lets just say with everything going on i stayed in bed the majority of the time which obviously increases your healing time

oh and another thing you know those .. .i think they are called canulas? . . . they put in to give you drips in etc etc they are supposed to drain them and run fluid through them apparantly, i had my poorly positioned ones in my hands for 3 days made it impossible to get out of bed because you have to put the pressure on your wrists not your stomach . . . the stupid things were put right mext to my wrist . . if they havent drained them i think she told me 12 or 24 hours then they can not be used, so if they are causing you any pain or making things difficult tell somone to take them out for you if they havent been looked after

erm what else . . . i was asked if i wanted to be discharged after 3 days which is about standard but because our boy was in intensive care i was allowed to stay for up to a week .. . attitudy staff made me go back on my no within 12 hours lol 

oh also because our son was so ill they actually said that dh could stay overnight which he did a couple of the days in the chair next to me 

also they took a picture of leo before they attached him to all the machines which was really kind, they put it in a cardboard frame - i slept with it the whole time! was lovely to have! 

oh in terms of the whole bleeding thing . . . you cant really wear underware especially not the first day i found unless you get MASSIVE pants, so what i did was just put a pad under me and then the nurses put a couple of extra bed pads for me! these get changed regularly!

in terms of when you can go on the ward where they had leo i was able to come and go as i pleased, could stay as long as i wanted as many times as i wanted. you were always asked to leave the room when they do the rounds though as obviously they talk about the other patients

i think i may have rambled a bit lol! hope some of that was a little helpful lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes, that does help. I was more wondering what standard things are done with baby after he's born? I know they do the heel prick.


----------



## gilz82

As far as my experience Ozzie they just do the normal stuff. Two sets of Apgar scores and weight and length. After that Noah was rushed to neonatal as he was struggling to breathe. He didn't get his heel prick done until day 5 not sure if that's because he was premature as he had bloods taken everyday for other things.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I'm just in a state. I don't really know what to do with myself. :cry: I want my mom to be here so badly. I know DH will be there, but I'm actually really scared. :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz I know what you mean, it took me months with James to be able to have any spare energy! I'm hoping to start doing Zumba once a week at our sure start, its free and they put on a creche so you can take your kids! 

Ozzie thats fab let me know. (unless you want it Loopy, dont want to jump in lol)

I'm starting to get really protective of everyone saying how big Charlotte is! I mean shes pretty much 9lb now but shes still a newborn and shes my last baby and I feel so protective of her! Mummy hormones I think as they dont mean it nastily!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie you will be fine hun, get some relaxing music to play to yourself when you feel like this!

Lottie had her heel prick day 6 as well.


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Had a quick catch up but unable to reply to everything I have read sorry :( running on cups of :coffee: ever since 4am this morning :cry:

In a nutshell went to bed last night at 10pm fed Charlie before I put him down around 10.15pm and got into bed myself :thumbup: He woke up at 1.10am no problem fed him put him back down :thumbup: Then around 4am the damn blackout blind fell down from the window scaring the living day lights out of me and waking Charlie :cry: (obviously DH didnt put it up right!) The sudden burst of the light into the room well and truly woke him up and the little monkey decided that was it he wasnt sleeping anymore :( I battled for about two hours trying to get him back down before giving up ..... I have been running on low all day! I have had the school run morning and afternoon to do a 2hr round trip each time, I had an appointment in Leeds centre and also my postnatal check appointment today :( and then got back to a card to say my HV had called when I wasnt even expecting her to come today :wacko: inbetween all that I have been nursing a very unsettled baby ALL day because he refuses to sleep for more than 5 mins at a time :cry: DH still isnt home and am a bit on edge right now :sad2:


----------



## sequeena

Madly I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oops lol lol lol

they didnt do anything with leo at first because it wasnt a priority - you know the routine tests wise. . . they didnt do the heel prick for 12 days, weighed him really quickly at first - so quick the scales didnt settle lol they kept coming up to me saying updated weigh in is . . . ok ok ok final weigh in is . . .lol

to be honest hun i think other than them taking him for monitoring they do all the usual stuff with them, leo was all cleaned up, tagged up, weighed pretty quickly it just wasnt done right there and then

hun you are going to be so fine! for one thing my nasty experience is mostly because it was all emergency, yours is scheduled, they know exactly what they are dealing with, they will have you all nice and prepared for surgery it will all be relaxed i suspect even when they take him for monitoring it wont be a whisking away just a nice calm time to take a look at you darling also i imagine you will be able to see him quickly because they will just be setting up monitoring 

i think you are going to have a lovely experience, nice and calm it is going to be wonderful! 

you dh is going to be there and he is going to do such a wonderful job of looking after you!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly xkx 

i can well imagine how on edge you must be hun xkx


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I agree totally with Nomore Ozzie, yours is a planned section where our experiences were emergency sections so the tone of the procedure is completey different. I truly believe that if Noah had come when he was meant to at the planned section with my OH there it would have been a completely calm time apart from me crying about the needles :dohh: :wacko: 

Pink I'm so clumsy there is no way I'd manage zumba bit great that you can go somewhere the kids will be cared for while you get to exercise.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i love the thought of being able to do zumba but i not only have two left feet, i also have two left arms, left hips and well everything just always goes to the left lol lol lol it took me like 2 months of working on this one dvd every other day for me to be competant at the steps lol lol lol although it got rid of my last few pounds of "must be gone before wedding" blubber! i am more of a machine with an ipod kind of gal lol


----------



## tas1

I have a kinect so I was thinking about getting the zumbia game for that!

Hugs to you madly! How was your appointment?

Ozzie try not to stress I know easier said than done but it will be fine and you will be in the right place and I'm sure your DH will be more supportive than you thought! Hugs to you! 

X


----------



## molly85

ozzie i think they weigh, dryoff, tag and possibly vitamin k them ( which i was fine with matt was cringing)
3 hourly feeds over night 1 small formula at 11 is after i was drained before that then 1.45 and5.30 then matt entertained her til 9
we'vbeen out seen the in laws and shes been really good showing off to daddy.

i don;t think i have done any real exercise just been to lazy to eat. we have had takeaway 2 nights in a row so a walkis needed tomorrow


----------



## sequeena

Exercise? WTF is that ladies? I've gone from walking miles each day to having stop halfway up our road because I'm so out of breath (on the mountain) :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha sequeena snap! walking upstairs with a baby in my lungs NOT happening! lol


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha sequeena snap! walking upstairs with a baby in my lungs NOT happening! lol

Argg the lung thing, he is happy with his legs in there (been head down since about 28 weeks). Annoyed! LOL


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

me too! she was confirmed head down at our scan - and through the dramatic decrease in swift kicks to my bladder lol - but has stretched right out! my ribs actually feel sore!

ha ha also when i go onto my left hand side she just falls straight on my stomach and makes me burp! everytime! big ones! lol i am soooooooo attractive right now!

ha ha reminds me dh keep saying why do we not have sex much this time round . . . well this time i feel like an enormous cow! i get in the mood feel my bottom and legs wobble and it puts me off . . you are pregnant honey . . .yes but my bum, legs, arms and face arent are they lol! i really feel like a fat slob this time round, with leo i felt amazing . . this time . . . what are those things that live in the water around florida . . those big cow things . . . manatee! sp! thats what i feel like lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## sequeena

I've not had sex for about 10 weeks :rofl:

I've put this in my journal but am getting weird back pain... obviously am very wary at the moment because of the fluid. It's the middle of my back, and I have an ache in my stomach. I've taken paracetamol as it could just be BH or maybe i've overdone it in the last 2 days. I'll of course ring the midwife if it gets worse but what do you ladies think? Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

brilliant! i will tell him that! i showed dh a thread a while ago about sexless pregnancy and there were like ready to pop ladies who hadnt had sex since ovulation! i told him once every couple of weeks was a good amount when i feel so bad lol lol lol bless him he is so patient!

i get all sorts of aches and pains when i over do it but then again it is always similar to what i would have got minus pregnancy so it doesnt concern me .. .. other than that i am useless to you lol

we had a good day today made the most of it not raining and took my boy out all day as felt bad that i have been really dizzy for like the last week - he has been cooped up indoors . . look at his little face!
 



Attached Files:







100_0010.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

How is everything today?

Xx


----------



## molly85

morning tas.

man was it hot last night did not lead to a happy baby. just as she was finishing up a feed she suddenly screamed really high pitched i realised how hot she was so stripped to nappy still scary screaming would go no where near a boob so matt had toget her water. she glugged loads down looked like 3oz in the middle of the night but was acually 2 with a full feed poor baby was dehydrated she then had :( hope everyone else had a reasonable night


----------



## tas1

I've been naughty and got that DVD gilz lol hopefully I'll use it! Lol x


----------



## tas1

Aww bless her! Glad she calmed down though! 

Caleb actually slept in his mose basket most of last night which is good but then we had caden in our bed so no difference lol! 

It looks cloudy and cold outside today! Wish it would be hot or warm at least all the time so you have more options. 

Xx


----------



## molly85

lol she went in her basket. i was a we bit scared as she was so hot but as soonas the bottle went in you could physically see her relax


----------



## tas1

How long did she sleep for after that? X


----------



## molly85

not long. maybe an hour. eugh my tummy isn't happy. i really hope the bleughness isn't what it feels like :witch:


----------



## tas1

Have you eaten something dodgy? My tummy is never happy coz it looks ugly lol x


----------



## molly85

kfc lol. i would not put my body past an early :witch:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

god theres pages to catch up on:haha: things are so hetic when DH is away, i dont get a moment to come and use the pc(really need a laptop).

i was supercharged this AM. up at 6 feeding bailey, we were both fed, changed and out by 7 getting some things at tesco, we were walking round the block with a letter to post at 8am, just as well as Bailey turned wingey after that and didnt get much done, he's just kipping in his basket at the moment(or so my monitor suggests):sleep:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Sequeena, NOMORE and Tas :kiss: I am feeling better today :) had to make a quick dash after I posted because Charlie started screaming the house down again however I got to when I posted before I started to feel crap yesterday so I guess I did good considering :thumbup: DH got home just before 8pm and Charlie had another unsettled night although DH fixed the damn blackout blind :dohh: despite that I did the school run this morning :happydance: Taxi there and 40min walk back :winkwink: I am so proud of myself :thumbup:

madcat I can sympathise its madness when DH isnt around :dohh: hes away end of June for three days :cry: must say not looking forward to it but at least I have now had a trial run so to speak :lol:

Tas thank you for asking about my postnatal check :hugs: all is good :thumbup: even my weight :wohoo: I am just 2kg off the weight I was at my first antenatal appointment so considering the weight gain in first tri I am probably hovering around my pre-preg weight although I could have done with losing weight at that so now am making an effort to shift the rest but I reckon the 30-40min walk each way to school and home x4 :shock: a day ought to help :winkwink: I mean thats over 2hrs worth of walking has to help somehow right :shrug: put it this way my legs are starting to ache from the lack of use they have had since latter pregnancy :haha:

As for Charlie hes currently feeding every 2hrs again :dohh: and now taking nearly 3oz each feed :wohoo: He slept from 10.30pm - 4.00am Fri, Sat and Sun night however for the last two nights has been unsettled and the only thing I have changed is that he has been having gripe water less :shrug: I was putting it in his bottle every second feed but hes hasnt had it so much since Monday :wacko: So am wondering if his gripey tummy is bothering him during the night :shrug: either that or over the weekend he slept more because he was having a growth spurt and nows hes over it :rofl: its just that since about Thurs/Fri last week he upped his milk intake :shrug: confused.com :haha: well a going to pop gripe water back into every second bottle and see if that helps :thumbup: I would really like him to go 10.30-4.00am cause then am getting a good chunk of sleep and will fair better doing the school run on a morning and then I can take over doing it daily and we can save money on DH parking at work :thumbup:

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## vbaby3

Morning girls,
well last night couldn't have been further from my lovely night the night before!!
I had to go to shays school meeting and didn't get back til 9.30 and then head was racing and stuff,so didn't go to bed til 11.
Teagan woke at 12.30 and I was up with her until 2am,and finally got her back to sleep and she was back up at 4.30 and I've been up since.
The comfort aptamil that seemed to settle her system is having the opposite effect!
Last nigth before bed she had a dry nappy again,so had to force water into her,she took an ounce of formula before that but wouldn't take anymore.
At the 12.30 feed she just took an ounce again and kept spitting it back out.By the 4.30 feed she outright rejected it and screamed with a very starving tummy while I had to go sterilize and make bottles with the old formula.Not fun at 4.30 am I'll tell you!!
She guzzled that,so she doesn't like the texture,or thickness or taste of the comfort so back to the aptamil 1 now.

My gp had said if the comfort didn't work that she would refer her to a paediatrician to see about getting medication for silent reflux.
Gilz and madly how did they diagnose the reflux?
I know teagan had proper projectile vomiting for a few wks which settled eventually,I know silent reflux is harder to diagnose.I'm finding it hard to decide whether I think she has reflux,or just very bad trapped wind.I don't really wanna bring her to the paed if they'r egonna just treat it as reflux and give strong medication when she might not need it,but at the same time,if he does have reflux I don't wanna leave it untreated.I know it can damage the oesophagus plus don't want her in pain unneccessarily.


----------



## vbaby3

Madly sounds like our 2 monkeys are going through the same stuff!!
its so shit isn't it.
I actually feel like vomiting i'm so tired.I really don't function well on less than 4 hrs,and always feel i'm moody and cross with the boys when I'm tired.I just don't have the patience.
Wow that great on your weight!I'm just a tad jealous lol!

My mam.sister and niece are on the way up now.They haven't seen teagan in 3 wks now so will be nice.I'm just gonna take some paracetamol for my throbbing head and have another strong coffee before they get here!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby hon they both sound so much alike dont they :dohh:
Huge :hug: its so hard isnt it and I too find myself been grumpy and short with Oliver too which makes me feel like a bad mummy and so guilty :( by the time I posted yesterday on here I was at the end of my tether :cry: Charlie was screaming I mean really screaming I thought he was going to burst a blood vessel or something and I just couldnt soothe him which then in turn made me feel bad cause I felt like I could cope :sad2: am hoping upping the gripe water again helps cause I really do think he has a terribly gripey tummy :thumbup: if not the next stop is cow and gate comfort milk for colicey babies :shrug: As for reflux I think our consultant and GP were too quick to diagnose it because neither of them examined him like the Dr who said it was colic/gripey tummy :growlmad: he was given ranitidine and then omeprazole and like the other stuff we tried seemed great for first few days but then reverted back to old mummy instincts told me it wasnt reflux :thumbup: maybe Gilz can give you more advice am sure they did an `acid` test of some sort on baby Noah :thumbup:

Have a lovely catch up with your Mam,Sister and niece hon :coffee:


----------



## tas1

Hugs to you both! Hope you get it sorted vbaby and I hole the gripe water works again madly! 

Well done on your weight madly and the walking with definately help! I get scared to walk about just in case it rains but I should really if I wanna get to my pre preg weight before I had my first lol but I'm only a couple of pounds off my pre preg weight with caleb!

I gotta drop some lunch off for my OH he forgot it so now I have to go out of my way men!!!! 

X


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks girls.Dh is actually working up north today so if he passes a chemist he's gonna get some gripe water,anythings worth a shot at this stage.
Maybe I'll ring back the doc and get her to try organise an appointment for teagan at the hospital,it'll prob take a couple of wks to get 1.If I was sure they would test her properly and know for sure that was the problem before medicating it I'd definately take her.

I'm just so sick of thinking we have it sussed,only to go back to square 1 the following day.I just want my wee chicken to be well and happy.:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby am with you on this one too :( its so crap when you think your getting somewhere only to be deflated and end up back at square one :sad1: I keep telling myself we are over half way there now :thumbup: fxed gripe water helps :hugs: I am adding it to every second feed cause it can be given x6 a day and Charlie has between 6-8 bottles :dohh: Oh btw went missing then cause Charlie projectile vomited :(

Tas men are a nightmare leave him without his lunch he wont forget it again :rofl:


----------



## tas1

Lol I wont be doing it again. I've had to get dressed and the boys lol I wanted a lazy day since it looks horrid outside!

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Ok so reflux testing first .....

In neonatal because Noah had an oral-gastric tube and then a nasal-gastric tube for feeding when he starting screaming and being sick they tested the ph of the sick and the ph of the contents of his tummy via the tubes. Both tests showed his acid levels were off the chart. That's all reflux is it's basically excess acid production so the baby has constant heartburn and then the acid also irritates the muscle at the top of the oesophagus so it opens too easily leading to puking a lot. 

Once we got him home and then ended up back at paeds the paediatrician had me feed Noah while he was naked so he could see, feel and listen to his tummy. He could hear his tummy was churning through the whole feed and that was further confirmation of the reflux. 

If Teagan has reflux you just need to really try to be patient with the meds. Trust me I know how hard it is, but any medications they give her have to first repair the damage already done before going onto controlling the ongoing symptoms :hugs:

Madly does Charlie always projectile vomit? There is another thing they tested Noah for which is called pyloric stenosis. It's more common in boys and there is a simple blood test they can do to confirm or exclude it :hugs: if he projectile vomits more than once a day I'd definitely get that checked out.


----------



## molly85

Madly feeling very guilty for not asking about your appointment.

we seem to be gardening here today taking it in turnsto have abby i have managed to put her down for a bit but she's not doing day time naps properly she does a long lunch time one and that seems to be about it except to cat nap. cheeky tyke she is.

Hugs all seems crap nigts wereall round last night


----------



## gilz82

Oh also various other symptoms of reflux are

Frequent hiccups
Worsening symptoms at night
Really good sleeper due to exhaustion or hideous sleeper because of pain etc
Drawing up of knees and thrashing of limbs. 

Noah has all of the above, obviously the not sleeping variation, but a baby doesn't need to have all of them to have reflux.


----------



## molly85

yikes abby hiccups several times a day and will scary vomit when on formula. and she thrashes like hell when screaming or like now when in early sleep


----------



## gilz82

I think all babies thrash when they are crying Molly but relfux babies thrash their arms while their knees are drawn up to their chest. 

I wouldn't worry about Abby just yet, reflux is really uncommon in breast fed babies. She could just be sensitive to the formula because she's not used to it :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i think her eyes are secretly bigger than her belly. just weird how a "healthy" baby can have simlier symptoms. sleep deprivation is deffinatly making me grouchy. matt wants to pullup our front patio and put down slate. i have catagorically said depending on price. hes going to a concert next month and abby and i are going to see family over night in runcorn we hardly have money to throw around


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon thats the thing Charlie doesnt projectile vomit often (infact he does it less than Oliver did :dohh: and he had neither reflux or colic!) however looking at your list above Charlie has all those symptons :shrug: especially the thrashing of limbs, he gets violent hiccups several times a day which piss him off and he goes from been sooooooo settled to so unsettled at the drop of an hat :wacko: 

Molly hon its ok dont worry we are all busy Mummys I understand :hugs:


----------



## molly85

i thought itext to see how it went over night


----------



## gilz82

Madly reflux would explain why Charlie is eats very small amounts. Reflux babies do one of two things as far as food is concerned. They eat a little and then stop and scream or they are like Noah and want to eat constantly because milk pushes the acid back down.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: all round as I am too knackered to respond properly. Sorry ladies.

Molly you'll be near me in Runcorn!

Indigo and Byron have done everything on that list. To be completely frank I think there are few babies who don't do all that so I'm not sure where the line is drawn that makes it an issue requiring treatment. :shrug:

Indigo did so well last night. Feed at 4am then we woke at half 7. I think I actually got about 8 hours sleep albeit in two installments. It's a shame I need at least 9 not to feel rotten! We've had a fairly decent day of dog walks and toddler groups. Only one or two incidents of fighting with Byron. Can't wait til he grows out of this retaliating biting/pinching phase.


----------



## gilz82

Glad Byron has been reasonably well behaved Peanut and that you got some decent sleep albeit slightly shy of what you need. 

None of the symptoms I listed are given as the main reason for testing for reflux. According to my paediatrician the first symptom that would trigger testing or investigation would be constant vomitting and not small mouthfuls. Basically what Noah did, so every feed brought up and it looking like it was most of the feed.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas all! 

Sorry to hear about the reflux in Noah, Glitz. Poor wee lad :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else.

As for me, just got back from the hospital. Another hellish wait. I pissed off a midwife (same one that caused my arm to bleed so much after doing my bloods) by asking for the consultant to come and take them instead. :haha: The consultant is the one doing my section on Friday :happydance: so I feel good about that because I trust her. I find it crazy how people don't really watch their children though! There must have been about 6 children playing in the antenatal clinic. I had to stop one toddler from messing with the electrical socket cause his mom was watching the tv in there. :nope:


----------



## tas1

Was your appointment preparation for Friday? What time are you going in?

It's surprising how many mums just let their children run riot,I always keep my eye on caden coz he is very noisy and likes to know what everything does! 

Stupid question but how long should caleb be sleeping in the day now he's 9weeks old tomorrow! He seems to wake up for a feed then stay awake for an hour then want to gk to sleep,should I be doing something else with him?

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, they did a final scan on LO and his heart rate is 65bpm which is still good. I'm to be there for 8am on Friday morning and I'll be the first one in for a section that day. All the head pediatricians will be there. :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sounds fantastic ozzie! first one in you lucky thing! no waiting around! also how good must it be to have all the head docs in there ready to get on with checking your boy over! sounds absolutely fabulous to me!

I had my midwife appointment today, she had another midwife in there with her - not training just helping her as she is always running behind - and i bought up the fact i want a c section. i am so lucky that my husband was in there with me because no matter how nice i think they are they immediately started to steam roll me - which makes me even more stubborn frankly - they immediately shut up when my husband said "well we saw numerous people last time and no one picked up on any of the concerns my wife raised and as a result our baby almost died so really you can see why we wouldnt trust a single person not to royally mess up again and dont give me the she will be monitored rubbish as she was "monitored" all the way through last time but thats not really worth anything when the midwives looking after my wife and baby dont actually seem to be doing any monitoring despite saying they are!" 

love him so much! it wiped the smirks right off their faces when he said that because really they all know they really really messed up when it came to me 

he asked "once we see this lady you want us to see if we still want a section then we will get one wont we"

"oh yes!"

"right then, i feel better, do you feel better kate . . . yes right job done"

lol lol lol i am way too polite for my own good to basically say you messed up last time you arent coming near us this time! but apparantly my husband isnt lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: It was actually my hubby today that asked the midwife to get the doctor to do my bloods too :blush:


----------



## tas1

Brill news about Alex's heart rate! Glad your the first in it's getting all exciting now! Did you ask what will happen afterwards? Xx


----------



## tas1

So you are having a section Kate? I got my mum to come in with me when I was in pain with my SPD! 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I forgot. I was just so hungry and so fed up with waiting. I'll ask on Friday before I go in for the section. :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Lol food always takes over your mind! Make sure you do and your not panicking over it x


----------



## madcatwoman

A bit like peanut, im having trouble catching up, DH is home today though so i am at least able to do some more replies as of now, until hes working away again that is.

i was thinking, did i read something about where the canula of the drip goes in somebodies post, many many pages ago, think it was sometime this week it was done?. i always ment to reply to it.
mine was put in my wrist, but on the side of my wrist, i was expecting it to go ontop of my hand(esp as i have good veins there). Anyway, it was SOOOO uncomfortable in my wrist, i couldnt bend it, had trouble holding bailey, i couldnt shift myself around using my hands, and even now if i press the spot where it was its still a bit bruised!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: That was me! But she missed the vein :dohh: Still hurt like a b***h


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i am! the consultant said he would understand if i decided on a c section, my midwife has now said that she will support me - all i have to do is go to an appointment with - i think midwife - a lady who will discuss everything in full with me basically going through all facts and trying to get me to say i understand that a c section is more risky than vbac and that will be it! will defo take hubby with me as honestly i am so easily trodden over i am too polite, all it would take would be for her to say to me just think about it a little more and me go erm . . ok and it will drag on for a few more weeks .. hubby will be like no! she is decided! 

i know he sounds like he is pushy but i have told him to be, if at any point i said to him actually no i have changed my mind he would back right off but as i know we both want the section and he has a lot more balls than me lol he is being my thats enough talk from you missus voice lol

i am really happy now, tonight is the first night where i have not had a semi panic about the birth - i am scared of surgery of course! but i am no longer scared that i will be with another stupid midwife who messes up! my shoulders have gone from high above my ears to nice and relaxed! xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm glad they agreed to allow you to have another c-section especially after your experiences last time. I can't say anything yet, but depending on how this one goes if the next LO doesn't have heart block, I may opt for VBAC because there is a place where I can have a water birth where we will be going in California. I know that I'll probably get pushed for another c-section, but it's my body :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lol me too! i posted about that yesterday when talking about what happened to me after the c section lol! 

yeah they put the stupid thing literally in the back of my wrist! it was so so bruised and it was totally impossible to get out of bed for ages because you cant tense your stomach so you have to push off with your hands! 3 days i had those stupid things in! gosh they were so bruised! i have a scar from it too!

Ozzie when they put a canula in you wrist make a joke and say oh lots of my friends had theirs put way too low down so made it impossible for them to get out of bed! you will put it higher up wont you lol just to make sure they dont - me (well prob my hubby) will be mentioning that this time round lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I'll be having the doctor do it in my hand. Hell if they try and put it in my wrist! I'll be raising hell!


----------



## molly85

excellent you can relax nomore.

Cat i had one there to, so giving birthi wanted it out


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ozzie! both me and hubby agreed that if it had literally just been a case of non progression then no way would we want a c section but like you said being let down so badly has majorly affected our decision. i wanted vbac at first but that little nagging feeling of i dont trust these people just grew. i am well on the if there is no reason then vbac is best unfortunately i have a really good reason 

its funny isnt it, at this point in my first pregnancy i was looking into massage and positions and really psyching myself up for just gas and air this time i have battled for a c section . . . funny how things change lol

ozzie i cant wait to hear you birth story! i am sooo unbelievably excited for you! its like waiting for christmas!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm i found the canuala in my hand to be no better Ladies :( my hand swelled up so bad and I too couldnt use my right hand properly hard when your right handed and trying to tend to your baby :(


----------



## molly85

i'd go for crook of the elbow personally. it's where i wanted it but was to confussed to ask it was all going so quick


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'll ask for them to put it in my left hand. :thumbup: It did swell up, but it was much easier having it there than in my right hand.

lol, nomore, I shall not disappoint! :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good good Ozzie! 

I had one in each hand (wrist) . . . . . . . . grrrrrrrrrrr

there is a freezing food thread in 3rd tri for being prepared when baby gets here . . man it has made me feel so hungry! and made me not want the pie and mash!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

how blinking stupid are some people!

watching that body clinic thing on channel 4 that is on at the mo . . . this girl bought tanning injections off the internet from europe and has been injecting them herself! and now is covered in moles! doi! you coudl hear from their tones that they were trying not to say errrr are you bloody thick! but really who would inject themselves with something off the internet!


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha:Ohhh jese, you girls would die crying of laughter if you could have seen me 5mins ago. Bailey is doing a poo in his open nappy, mid change, anyway its coming and coming, and all of a sudden, one almightly push and it shoots out all over my top, all down my PJs and all over my hand:haha: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha::haha::haha: ive just changed, looks like ive had a fight with the mustard!:haha::haha:


----------



## molly85

ewwwww and lol

injecting stuff eeek 

can everyone cross their fingers abby sleeps tonight shes hadmaybe 3 hours nap during the day and has been so grouchy


----------



## gilz82

I had two cannulas Ozzie one in the back of each hand, both swelled so I was basically useless at getting out of bed myself after the section. 

Madcat, you made me laugh :haha: and I'm allowed to laugh cos Noah has already pood on my leg so hopefully I'm not due to get pooped on again for a while.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my goodness that happened to me too! it was hilarious!

i was being distracted by the fact that leo decided to do a massive wee as i looked away to get some wipes . . it was amazing because the changing unit was about a meter away from the wall but it was making so much noise lol, absolutely stunned by the noise and the projection i didnt notice the face he always used to pull when doing a poo . . it went all over my hand and again have to note the travelling distance lol lol lol

i must be crazy i cant wait to be at the point of laughing at myself for being covered in poo again lol lol lol its a looking back that was funny moment lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Poop!! :haha:

I have one very unsettled baby :nope:

:flower:


----------



## molly85

hugs sofie, whats he doing?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I can't wait to join the discussion about projectile poo and vomit and other bodily fluids! :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

just whining....I have no idea whatis up with him :shrug:

This could be a long night! :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Sofie we have been there too this evening which was why I did a vanishing act again :( he screamed the house down for 2hrs solid :cry: there was nothing I could do to help :nope: hes now laid in the corner of the sofa finally sleeping with just his nappy on covered by his blanket...he got so warm and sweaty whilst getting into a state :hug:

madcat you made me laugh :rofl: Charlie hasnt done the poo thing yet but he did wee all over himself and our bed :dohh: cause DH took his dirty nappy off and wasnt quick enough to put a clean one on :dohh: I wouldnt mind but he didnt put him on his change mat and then Charlie started crying cause it shot up and hit him right in the face :rofl: I shouldnt laugh but it was so funny especially when I picture his :shock: little face now mmmmmmmm little man you peed on yourself :haha:

Molly I will keep my fxed for you if you keep yours crossed for me :winkwink:


----------



## tas1

Hasn't happened to me with caleb yet but with caden it happened twice!

First time I was at our family photo session and we did some naked shots of caden well he started pooing so I took him over to their changing table started cleaning it then all of a sudden he pushed so hard it went all over my pink dress on the floor and worse up her freshly decorated cream wall,everytime I wiped it made it worse lol the lady was so nice about it! The photos were lovely though lol

The joys of kids!

Oh it has slightly happened with caleb,Easter Sunday having a BBQ at my mums was changing caleb across my knee and he pushed poo out and it went on my mums sofa and on my plate lol looked like mustard was gonna trick my OH into eating it but thought I have to kiss him lol

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Madly, DH and I had a giggle at poor Charlie scaring himself by weeing on his own head :blush: Poor little guy!

Can I be completely honest? I'm not really excited for Friday. I'm happy I get to meet the little guy, but I'm more worried about the monitoring and all, you know? Does that make me a bad person? :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

absolutely not ozzie!

i would be exactly the same! i keep thinking the only time i will actually be excited about everything is when she is home with us! it is absolutely normal to feel this way hun, most people get to do the whole cooing and holding thing and the thought that their baby might get taken away somewhere to be monitored doesnt even enter their brains!

what i would take comfort in is that in your case they know exactly what they are dealing with and they have all the relevant and best people in the room ready to look after him for you! doesnt make it any less sucky and do allow yourself to feel sorry for yourself if this is how you feel at the time. if you do not allow yourself to feel the emotions and express how you feel and say what you are thinking then you will bottle it up and that never helps!

what you are going through is scary hun! but you are dealing with everything fantastically and little alex is just throwing all these fantastic results at everyone i just get the feeling that he is going to come out and is going to throw even more fantastic results at everyone! xkx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

ffs I am sick of baby blues!! :growlmad:


----------



## tas1

I second that Kate! Couldn't of said it better myself!

Sofie what's up? You wanna talk about it? Remember all your hormones are settling down and some may take longer!

I'm in for a long night not with caleb or caden but my OH,he has something wrong with his sinus's and he is starting with a cold so he's snoring not quietly either and it sounds gross! I'm not very sympathic when it comes to anyone else,with my boys it's different I'm mummy I have to be but struggle lol! And makes it worse was I'm ready to dtd but now he doesn't want to,I now know how it felt for him while I was pregnant lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Only one more day Ozzie! It's natural to feel apprehensive. You've a section to go through and at the end of it you don't know what will be happening or what will be required to support your baby. I'd be scared too. But it will be exciting to have your LO and I hope nothing too serious needs to be done.

My girl slept til half 4 and has been awake since. :dohh: Byron slept through til half 5. Good thing I went to bed at half 9 because of a migraine coming on.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!:winkwink:
well, poo stains come out of clothes,that i now know.

Bailey slept till 3am, wasnt due another feed till 7am, but woke at 4am crying,i gave him a cuddle and he started gaggin:shrug:poor mite, then chomping, he took 20ml of milk and started nodding off, and still asleep now.And id be able to sleep to but we haveB&Q delivering a bath tub anywhere between 6&9am, so ive had to get up,im going to be tired today,i can feel it.

Sorry to hear about the migraine peanut,ive only had it once, that 3 day stint when pregnant and not something i want again:nope:


----------



## tas1

Babies are getting good at sleeping,well done to them! 
Poor you cat I didn't realise b&q delivered at 6am 
Hope your migraine stays away peanut and both of your babies have a nap so you can!

What has everyone got planned for today?

Xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hoping this si the right place to check on ozzie.......??? is it??? xxx


----------



## tas1

It sure is x


----------



## molly85

it is.my guess is shes in bed though.
Ozzie besides all the extra checks alex will have i was not looking forward to my induction a few days before its damn scary knowing your life is about to completely change.

Abby slept well so i hope charlie did to. i physically could not move for her 1 am feed so a bottle was called for though it did take several attempts to get matt to go get one. he some how couldn't see how exhausted i was??? I really have not been pleased with him at all.

Loving the poop stories i'm just waiting for abby to get me


----------



## madcatwoman

youre right about the induction molly.

Well, im suprised, britax have been very good:thumbup:. we have a fault with the handle on our carry/car seat. Boots would only send a new one out when they had the old one back, but we cant be without a car seat but they refuse to send a new one out via courier and take the old one at the same time.
Contacted Britax, theyre going to send us out a new one directly,just like that!:thumbup:

Damn i feel tired.

our bath tub arrived though.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good Madcat. I'm going to contact them to tell them about the palava getting this pram sorted as it would look bad for them.

I'm showered and did tidying and playing with Byron before nursery as we were all up so early. Indigo's just had her bath but put her lip out during massage which she normally enjoys. Not sure why she's unhappy. We're going to cuddle on the settee while we wait for a parcel to arrive. Just a dogwalk to do today. Don't even have to get Byron as DH isn't working late today.

At the toddler group on Tue we did footprints round a daddy poem for father's day so I did them for both kids. Nice to have them done on the same day. Then at the group yesterday Byron made a lovely card with a face on. He did the circle then had some firm direction as to where to do dots for eyes and things and it's such a lovely picture. :cloud9: Then inside he drew pictures (squiggles) of every member of the family. Super cute!


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, men are just selfish they dont think of it when theyre tired! I've given up trying to get my Matt up in the night, I have to ask him a hundred times to go get James in the morning at 6am which I think is only fair when I've been up with Lottie!

Madcat thats fab they've been so good!


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL Dont you just love it when that bottom lip goes out!!:haha::growlmad:

Yes, i contacted boots&britax at the same time, and britax said if i had any problem dealing with boots to get back them, so i did, and they just emailed to ask for my address etc so they can send me out the replacement, good service really.


----------



## madcatwoman

Pinkclaire,ive given up on trying to get ian up in the night too:dohh:. he doesnt hear bailey, but tells me to nudge him and he'll get up, so i nudge him, and nothing happens!!!!!!, so i get up, then he finally gets up,and we're both up!-whats the point?.


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls!
Thanks for all the info gilz,gonna ring my gp today.
I'm definaltely not 1 for pushing for medication for babies unles absolutely necessary,thats probably why I've waited this long.
She projectile vomits up some feeds,I basically can't wind her or move her after a feed or she'll vomit the whole thing up.
If she doesn't vomit she'll gag and look like she's gonna get sick,but then doesn't.She has horrible wet hiccups,she foams at the mouth and sometimes milk is back dripping from her mouth ages after she's been fed.She's taking the same amount of formula she was taking at 1 wk old.Not to mention the constant shrill scrreaming,along with all the 'colic' symptoms.
My 2 boys had their moments,and shay was torture with colic every evening,but nowhere near the pain she seems to be in.Just hope I'm not waiting too long for an appointment:cry:

:hugs:to everyone,I'm too scatty today to remember all I've read!x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

OMG. This time tomorrow, Alex will be here. I don't think I know how to react. Maybe I'm in shock. lol! I have Madly's mobile number so I will text her to let you lovely ladies know how we're doing! I'm planning on deactivating my facebook wall so I can be the first to announce anything. I mentioned it in a status and no one commented on that choice, just offered lots of congrats. However, lol, one stupid guy friend of mine asked why I was doing it. :dohh: Men!

The bedroom is painted :happydance: And DH and I are cleaning our room today. It's the last thing that needs to be done! :happydance:

Thank you for all your lovely words!!!! I can't wait to begin to share the baby journey with you all!


----------



## tas1

That's good abbot our car seat from britax,can't believe boots was like that they obviously don't have kids! And you have been up all this time for it to arrive now lol! Bet ur tired!

Well I'm at the doctors for my coil counselling! Ive never been so excited to get contraception lol I'm hoping it works as on the leaflet it says 2 women out of 100 get pregnant on it so fingers crossed I'm not one of the 2!

Xx


----------



## tas1

So excited for you Ozzie! Can't wait to hear your birth story!

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby so much of what you said described how Noah used to be. Even now that his medication appears to be sorted you still can't move him for at least half an hour after a feed or he pikes albeit it either wet burps or mouthfuls. The paediatrician says that reflux while managed with medication typically gets much better on it's own by the time they are eating solids that require a little chewing. It's really rare for reflux to continue past the weaning stage. 

Took Noah for his jags this morning, she took his temp and it was 37.7 weighed him naked and then checked his temperature again and it was still 37.7 so no jags. They reckon combined with the stuffy nose he's got a wee viral infection so just to keep an eye on the temp and give him calpol as needed. Then took him for his ultrasound, stupid receptionist told me I was in the wrong place, I wasn't, then finally went to ask someone and they took Noah in. Only for the radiographer to tell me that Noah had to be 6 weeks corrected, which he isn't, so she did the scan of his hips but there's a good chance we'll need to go back again.


----------



## molly85

he's obsessed with that bloody dummy! hahaha she spat it out now he's having to put it in boiled water

typical huh Gilz they just don't get these things right? does that make abby 4 weeks corrected? at what stage do you stop correcting and does it make the post 40weekers say a week older than their birth certificates? 

Ozzie this time tomorrow you'll be sat on your bed likle that american OBEM woman trying to reach your phone lol baby in one arm drip in the other.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh Molly, if only I would be holding him :( He has to go to the NICU for monitoring and won't be with me all the time. Good thing is, I can go see him at any time 24 hours a day so if I wake up in the middle of the night and want to go see him, I can.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well Molly Charlie woke at 1.10am and then again at 4.40am :dohh: DH got up with him about 6.40am and DH popped him asleep into his crib at the side of me around 8am and apart from him losing his diddy twice I got a good amount of sleep in and got up at 10am :wohoo: We are both showered and I have done some tidying round :winkwink: and hes now asleep in his bouncer :)

Gilz so sorry little Noah is ill on top of everything else :hug: Our grad babies do like to cause us bother bless them :cloud9:

Peanut your LO`s fathers day presents sounds so cute :)

Ozzie I am so excited for you and will be even more excited waiting for your text :winkwink:

Tas goodluck with the coil counselling :kiss: I had my first depo jab yesterday :thumbup:

mmmmmm not sure if I forgot anything :flower: apologises if I did :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Glad you got some sleep Madly :hugs: apart from the stuffy nose Noah actually seems quite content. He's just toasty warm. 

Molly if your baby is born from 37 weeks onwards they don't bother with corrected age etc as 37 weeks is classed as full term. So basically actual and corrected ages are only used for premature babies. It's a bit of a faff but necessary I suppose as Noah's developmental checks will be based on corrected age. They did the tests at 6 weeks actual age and other than social smiles he failed everything else. He's only just starting to follow an object with his eyes and stare at me intently so the corrected age thing must have it's place. 

How was Abby last night, other than needing a bottle feed?


----------



## vbaby3

Ozzie I've a friend calling up now so prob won't get the chance to come back on today,so just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorow.
Hope everything goes well,will be thinking of you.x


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie good luck hun, I just get the feeling Alex is going to do great and surprise everyone! Whatever happens we're all here to support you xx


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks again for the info gilz,I wa definately waiting it out but feel I've waited long enough without an improvement.When doc said she's doing damage to her oesophagus if thats whats wrong I decided I'd have to get it looked at properly.
Rang my gp's this morning,have to call back at 3.30 once receptionist talks to doc.She said there is a 12 month waiting list to see a pediatrician:wacko:
I am assuming she's got that wrong,what would be the point in her being seen in a bloody year!
My doc already said I could have her seen privately,which would cost me 150euro,which I would gladly do if it was a once off,but I get the impression with something like this there'll be lots of follow up appointments and we couldn't afford that for every appointment.
Anyway,will see what they say when I ring back later!


----------



## pinkclaire

A year vbaby :wacko: thats rediculous! When James had silent reflux not much helped, he just seemed to grow out of it eventually which I know is no help! Its only now I have Charlotte that I realise how bad it was!


----------



## madcatwoman

Its about time we had another grad baby!!:thumbup:

Peanut- if need be just contact Britax themselves. I did yesterday to say i was having no luck with Boots, and wow, today i get an email saying they have dispatched the new seat for me today via parcelforce, and just told me to contact parcelforce to pick up the faulty one-when i have recieved their new one!. Dont often get service like that!, and trust!:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Thanks all!!!!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilz82 said:


> Glad you got some sleep Madly :hugs: apart from the stuffy nose Noah actually seems quite content. He's just toasty warm.
> 
> Molly if your baby is born from 37 weeks onwards they don't bother with corrected age etc as 37 weeks is classed as full term. So basically actual and corrected ages are only used for premature babies. It's a bit of a faff but necessary I suppose as Noah's developmental checks will be based on corrected age. They did the tests at 6 weeks actual age and other than social smiles he failed everything else. He's only just starting to follow an object with his eyes and stare at me intently so the corrected age thing must have it's place.
> 
> How was Abby last night, other than needing a bottle feed?

Hi All,

Gilz does that mean that Jacob should have a corrected age because they classed him as prem because he was born at 36+1??

Had a horrible night last night....I passed a massive clot and it scared the crap out of me so I had to ring DH and ask him to come home and help me...

In the end he cut my knickers off for me and put it in the bin. It must of been the size of my fist.

Then Jacob was screaming so in the end I sat on the stairs and cried until DH sorted Jacob out and then came and cuddled me.

Feel like a broken record at the minute. :nope:

Tried to get Jacobs footprints this morning which we failed at epicly! he got paint everywhere! he now has little bits of blue paint inbetween his toes that we can't get out :dohh:

We are going to get Jacob registered today at 4pm.

Sorry for the one sided post, really tired :hugs:to everyone.

:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

SK, my DH joked we should ask my dad for a fingerprint pad to take his footprints (my dad is a retired police officer). :haha: Have you tried a stamp pad? Might be easier than paint :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sofie, that sounds like a scary clot?,,i passed about 3 large-ish ones, just bigger than a 50p if i remember correctly, but the MW didnt seem bothered.


I dont know if its just Bailey, but when bathing your babies, when you sink them into the water, i hold his head with my hand,, and he wraps his little arm & fingers around the arm i have going to his head. And he looks as if hes saying "dont let go mummy!" clutching on for dear life!:baby:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh Ozzie good luck for tomorrow!

I was told not to use a stamp pad because it is a shit to get off thier skin?? 

Madcat - Yeah it scared the crap out of me but I feel fine so I am not going to bother the HV with it.

Jacob holds on to me for dear life when we are bathing him, I find it rather amusing! :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

I think its normal sofie,horrible when you feel them slide out though!!:blush:

Are there any new grad baby boys who need 1 month vest tops?, because i have a load going(to a good home). ?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You can get washable ones, like the kids ones I think. Might be worth looking into :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yeah I found it more gross that it was sliding down the side of my knickers down my leg!

I wish Jacob was a little bit bigger to fit into clothes lmao he is still in tiny baby and nothing fits him at all!

:dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bailey is in 0-3month clothes, i think he only wore his 1month clothes for one week!!. his toes are begining to stretch his 0-3 clothes now, so a couple of weeks and we'll have to buy some more bigger ones.

I managed to pass on the sleepsuits, but still have an awful lot of vests, so, anyway, if anyone needs any, let me know.


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat thats the same as Charlotte, she doesnt fit in her 1 month stuff already!!


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> Madcat thats the same as Charlotte, she doesnt fit in her 1 month stuff already!!

Everyone at the hospital said "Oh isnt he long?" and everyone has been saying that ever since!, DH is 6'5 though!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

I know its been bugging me everyone calling her big! Shes still a newborn athough a bigger one lol. How long was he when he was born?


----------



## PeanutBean

Sofie was it really the size of your fist or is that an exaggeration because if it was that isn't normal and would suggest it was retained products which can lead to puerperal infection. If it really was that big I'd mention it as you might want an ultrasound to check for anymore.

Madcat the pram's all sorted but I wanted Britax to know how shot the distributor is. (Kiddisave actually handled it all really well.) I emailed them a short time ago, will see what they say.

We're out on a late dogwalk. It's lovely though! But sat down the babe is whinging so I have to get on the move again.


----------



## molly85

abby weighed! 6lb 4oz!

went into work boss seemsokwith me doing some shifts in november on KiT

cat abby is like letme go i want to swim, we shall be at the pool the moment she fits swim nappies


----------



## gilz82

SK sorry you are feeling crappy and about the clot. I didn't pass any personally so don't have any advice on that front. As for whether Jake will be assessed on calculated age too I really don't know, technically less than 37 weeks is prem but I suppose it will be at the discretion of your Dr and HV when Jake gets his 6 week check. 

Ozzie good luck tomorrow, I'm sure everything will go well and I'm sure Alex will be fine :hugs:

You would not believe it, it's not even six o'clock in the middle of June and I've got my living room lights on :grr: it's currenly hail stoning where I stay. 

Noah has obviously decided he is now sick cos he's screamed all afternoon which I'm sure really isn't helping his temperature and he threw up his first dose of calpol so he can't have anymore until tonight. Fingers crossed that stays in his mouth. 

Vbaby that's totally ridiculous if that's the wait to see a paediatrician. I really hope the receptionist was wildly out with her timescale!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

madcat I meant to ask earlier what was wrong with your carseat :dohh: you know we have also exchanged our carseat too when Charlie was only a week old because the handle cracked :wacko: Boots were shite and thats not an understatement they said we had to send it back and wait for them to process a refund which could take 28days :growlmad: they said they could not dispatch a replacement unless we paid for that upfront but we would have had to pay 50.00 more than we initially paid because they wouldnt do a striaght exchange :trouble: AND delivery for the replacement was 7-14days :saywhat: so we returned to store and DH kicked off so they processed the refund straight away and refunded to our card and lucky for us halfords had them on sale so we got it for the same price but the only halfords who had it in stock was over in Bradford so we had to drive across to collect it :dohh: I now wish I had complained directly to Britax cause it was a complete palavour :hissy:

vbaby I hope the receptionist got the timescale totally wrong :shock: 

SK I lost several tennis ball size blood clots and was told by the MW it was completely normally because blood can collect if you are sitting/laying for a long while and the large clot is the result she also thought mine was slightly worse because of the PPH I had (haemorrage after delivery!) Talking about foot prints we have a clay kit to take an imprint of Charlies :) it comes complete with a photoframe and when we get around to doing it we will have a 3D mould of his not so tiny feet :rofl: its was a bargain from my local baby shop 5.99 :winkwink:

I`m finding the opposite with clothes except the odd sleepsuit which seems to be a tad smaller than some of Charlies other 0-3mths ones :dohh: I put a pair of 0-3mth shorts on him today and even over the bulk of his nappy they literally fell off him :rofl:

:wohoo: for weight gain Molly :) Charlie was meant to be weighed this eve but the HV called and said she had to be else where and has re-arranged for next weds :wacko: Like I have nothing else to do than wait it for HV`s only for them to cancel at last minute I was miffed I can tell you :trouble:

Charlie is sleeping soundly in his bouncy chair :wacko: this is a new one for this time of day hes usually screaming the damn house down :shrug: I upped the gripe water and am putting it in every second feed again so maybe thats why :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ozzie I might not be back online this evening so I want to wish you good luck for tomorrow and I will be thinking about you :kiss: and waiting by the phone :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks again all. I'm kinda going between crying and not crying this evening. I feel very strange....


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, i had the same issue with boots, they wouldnt send out a replacement straight away, but Britax have, and are letting me send the old one back to them in due course!.

The problem is with our handle, but with the hinge on side, one side of it swivels like it should but the other side is jammed and will not shift.

Sorry peanut, missed a few of your posts about your problem with the pram.


Does anyone elses baby get mad with their bottle now and then?, start shaking and winging with it still in their mouth and spilling from the sides of their mouths occassionally?.

Pinkclaire,i thought they told us Bailey measured 56inch but DH says it was 53


----------



## pinkclaire

I think I'd be the same Ozzie!

Did you mean cm madcat? Inches would be pretty big lol. Lottie was 56cm so that would make sense!

I'm at the end of my tether! James is being so naughty and I just don't know how to handle it :cry:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzie - just wanted to give you a big virtual hug for tomorrow. My experience of an elective section was lovely. It was very friendly, supportive, and calm. It all felt a bit surreal but I felt very look after. Of course I was incredibly nervous, but there is no way anyone can go through that and not be!

Take care hun, hope Alex is ok and you get lots of cuddles soon :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Molly - congrats on Abbys weight gain :thumbup:

Pink - didnt get chance to reply but Wii is all yours if you want it - we have this one on long term leave x

gotta dash, have a scrap of a :baby: that needs his booby xx


----------



## mamadonna

good luck for tomorrow ozzie :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

pinkclaire said:


> I think I'd be the same Ozzie!
> 
> Did you mean cm madcat? Inches would be pretty big lol. Lottie was 56cm so that would make sense!
> 
> I'm at the end of my tether! James is being so naughty and I just don't know how to handle it :cry:

:haha::dohh::haha::dohh::haha::dohh:
Baby Brain at its finest pinkclaire!. Yes, sorry, Cm's, he's long, but not that long! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw ozzie it is going to be absolutely fine! The thing is it is all very nerve racking anyway just having a baby and throw in surgery and the monitoring and any sane person would be a nervous wreck! hell i am now i know i am getting my c section lol - just because i am now not afraid of my baby dying doesnt mean i am feeling better about it being major surgery lol lol lol - cant win can i lol

you are doing absolutely fantastic hun we are all so very proud of you with the way you have handled everything so far! you have been through more "stuff" than most people go through the first 6 months after baby is already here! you have already shown everyone that you are a fantastic mummy just by coping so well with everything that has been thrown at you so far! you are an absolute trooper and like you said this time tomorrow he will be here! all ready for cuddles! xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Best of luck for tomorrow Ozzie in case I'm not around. I can't wait to see pics of Alex. I hope it all goes smoothly and that his problems are minimum. :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks again again! :hugs:

nomore, you made me cry!!!! :hugs: It's so hard to put on a brave face, but I think I'll be ok. I just want it over and done with. It's all the worries building up to it.


----------



## sequeena

You're going to be a mummy tomorrow eeeeee!!! :dance:


----------



## tas1

Evening

First good luck Ozzie I'm sure everything will be ok! Hugs to you,you might not be into God or anything but I will pray for you and Alex (I'm not a bible bashed or anything but I truly believe my boys are my miracles from God as I prayed so hard for them) your an amazing person and are handling everything so well! Stay strong xxxx

Cat caleb does hold onto my arm I think it's so cute and also gets mad with his feed it's weird I think they must get over tired!

Caleb is fast asleep finally he has probably had maybe an hour sleep all day! He must be having a picky day! His thrush is looking better but I'm thinking maybe changing his milk but not sure if the milk caused the thrush so don't know the doctor didn't say! 
I had my coil counselling they did some swobs to check I haven't got any infections so now I have to wait til I come on which I hope is soon so I'm getting scared it's been 9 weeks now and still no period!

Hugs to you all and your babies (which are making me want another then I slap myself and look at caleb as I have one lol but they are all so cute) hope you all have a good night xx


----------



## madcatwoman

best of british Ozzie lol!!. fun times ahead! x


----------



## tas1

Lol best of British???? 

Well caleb is fast asleep and I'm not sure if I should wake him as his last feed was 7pm. I don't wanna move him for him to be awake all night!!!!

I'm being naughty and having fizzy drinks and I'm so tempted to get chocolate spread......not good on the diet but my will power is so weak! I've only lost a pound but I put 2pounds on last week so not made a difference!!!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless you ozzie! its all true though! you are a star!

i am going to be thinking of you and your little family all day tomorrow! and dont forget a few of us have had the experience of not having that typical first few days on here so if you ever need to chat i am sure we can relate and help!

gosh though ozzie a mummy tomorrow! i am soo massively jealous lol 10 weeks seems like sooooo far away for my turn lol!

i am finally getting to the stage where i want to be getting organised especially if i get booked in before my dd! i just ordered a few canvas wardrobes and sets of drawers really cheap from argos . . . would love to get something more permenant but they will do for now! and will finally be able to get all the clothes, blankets and sheets cleaned and all hanging up! yessss!


----------



## tas1

It will fly by Kate I thought pregnancy dragged but then caleb is 9 weeks old which has gone so fast,I forgot how fast it does go! 

Will anyone be having anymore? X


----------



## PeanutBean

So on the prolapse issue, I finally had a rummage yesterday and I don't think there is any prolapse. In fact things feel much better inside than I expected. It's evident I've been stretched in the skin but things are quite closed up now. (sorry about the tmi). So why the discomfort? Well i've been googling (note the time of this post - insomnia again!). After I had the depo injection years ago, for two full years I had cystitis. I had all kinds of tests and eventually it was concluded to be irritation caused by hormones. Seems that after birth and particularly when bf oestrogen levels plummet which gives lots of dryness and can also irritate the bladder. So I think I'm getting all this discomfort after long busy days simply from everything rubbing together. (again sorry for tmi) I think I amfeeling aware of my bladder on and off for the same reason.

Tomorrow I will take a homeopathic remedy for hormone imbalance that has previously been hugely helpful and see if that helps at all. Think I might try a bit of daytime lube too, see if that helps. It's quite a relief to read that this is common with bf. One thing said it can improve around 8-10 weeks so maybe it'll get better soon. I suppose we're not used to generally feeling down there so to suddenly be aware of it all naturally feels like something is wrong. Also sex is supposed to help with everything so I guess it's time to think about broaching that one!

Now all I need is a fix for my constantly aching skeleton. And this blasted insomnia. Getting light out now. I reckon Indigo's going to sleep through. I've been awake 2 hours now. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hellish night of sleep! I'm starving too! Who on earth thought it was ok to tell a pregnant woman to fast? :dohh: Minimal dreams though, which I'm very thankful for. I'll text Madly with an update as soon as I can :hugs: OMG! I'm gonna be a mommy!


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Ozzie :thumbup:

Peanut sorry for the insomnia, I suffer bouts of it so know how hellish it is. And glad you think you know what's causing the uncomfortableness in the lady garden region :hugs:

I haven't slept a wink. What ever viral thing Noah has is clearly trying to work itself out as he screamed from 8pm after being put down at 7:30pm. Nothing I did made any difference so just stripped him to his nappy as he was roasting and cuddled him while he screamed. He's just fallen asleep 10 minutes ago and now I can't sleep.


----------



## tas1

Oh no ladies sorry you didnt sleep well,I didn't get much sleep but that was because I was waiting for caleb to wake for his feed which he didn't til 2.30am but I went to bed at 12 so got abut of sleep!
Glad your have found some answers peanut and hope it gets better!

Poor Noah it's horrible when they are poorly! Have you got any snuffle babes to help with his nose? 

Good luck Ozzie not that you'll get this good luck message coz you'll be there now! I hope your first in and everything goes smoothly! 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Tas I'm going to get some snuggle babe today I hadn't gotten it yet because you aren't supposed to use it until three months. I'm past caring about that now, even if I can just put it on a hanky near his head and hope that helps. Nothing I've tried so far has made any difference, to be honest the virus probably needs to run it's course but that's been a week of blocked nose already. 

I did that DVD yesterday afternoon. It's only 15 minutes but I think I will make a difference tightening everything back up as long as you do cardio too. Fingers crossed as I despise my jiggly tummy :cry:


----------



## tas1

I ordered mine the other day so hopefully it will work for me but I'm actually thinking I'd have to have a tummy tuck coz the skin is so loose! It looks like an old ladies!

I used the snuffle babe on caleb when he was alot younger so get some! It shouldn't be long til the virus is out caleb had one and it lasted a week or so. 

X


----------



## gilz82

Tummys are such a hard area to get in shape anyway. I was never keen on mine even pre-pregnancy but it was at least reasonably under control as long as I kept my weight down. When I gain weight it goes straight to my tum and my thighs. Sods law they are the two areas I always find hardest to reduced fat and tone. 

I know the experts say that there is no way to fat reduce in specific places but I really wish there was :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh dont talk about tummies, i hated mine before...it hideous now!!

ive found bailey likes his mobile wound up while hes having his nappy changed....he loves watching it and is all smiles!

had an awful dream....my mil had kidnapped bailey..the police were called out and everything.

Oooh peanut,yes the sex issue:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

I have weird dreams quite frequently about people taking Noah. Usually it's my
OH and the girlfriend he had before me :dohh: imagine wasting what little time I get to sleep dreaming about that.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*UPDATE FROM OZZIE LADIES .......

`There were eight babies born in the last 24hrs so there wont be a free space until 2pm now so we are having to wait argh!`*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

madcat our handle cracked down the side of our carseat :dohh: glad britax are been so good though will bare it in mind if we have anymore issues :thumbup: Charlie is always messing and getting angry with the bottle teat he throws his head around and sort of growls at it :lol:

Charlies length was never taken at birth :shrug: but at 29days old he was 55cm long :)

:hug: for insomnia :(

Peanut so glad you have an answer for whats going on :blush:

Gilz I would get the snuffle babe stuff and put it on a tissue :thumbup: am sure this is allowed as long as its not acutally on Noah :) I remember my bump bud Lianne doing it with her boy Jaiden!

As for :sex: its a no go here :nope: and vivid dreams I dreamt I was pregnant again and got my :bfp: when Charlie was 6wks old :shock: I was crying in my dream saying `but Charlies only 6wks old!` 

Am pissed at DH hes treating my like an effing house maid and am fed up of it :hissy: 

Am off for :coffee: to my friends house after the school run :) looking forward to adult company cause right now I feel like I have three kids not two :trouble:


----------



## molly85

She slept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol nothing fantastic but big hugs to those who didn't get sleep.

Cat abby occaciosanlly head buts my boob its just weird.

Madly tell ozzie to stay strong and ask for some toast.

hugs if I forgot anything I have a minor snuffle and am not amused matts about to go back to work.

Does anyone know what size primark fo down to I seem to remember they do a newborn up to 7lb 8???


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuugh rough . . . . had zero sleep last night, baby literally crushing my lungs one minute (even though i sleep on my side) and crushing my hip the next and to top it off you know when little things really get your goat and then pee you off for ages . . . why are some people so impatient at traffic lights, dont get me wrong i normally whizz off but this morning with 4 hours sleep i pulled off a little slower but talking about one second after it turned green, as i was already moving the dick behind me beeped me and not just beep it was a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep it was only me and him so i know it was meant for me! i was already blinking moving!!!! bah


----------



## vbaby3

morning girls,
Teagan was 54 cm's at birth,so a lanky wee thing!
Her toes are being bent back in 0-3 babygrows,and some of the wee rompers she has that clip at crotch are pulled too tight trying to close them.
Will get her some 3-6 babygrows this wk,or maybe footless big girls jammies lol!

madly what is your dh at now?I get so angry for you that he's being a dick yet again.

Gilz.so sorry noah is not well again,it really is 1 thing after another with babies unfortunately.I used snuffle babe on teagan,didn't even occur to me she'd be too young.
Hope you manage a nap today.x

Molly glad abby put on weight,and you had a good snooze last night!

Madcat teagan does that in the bath too,I think its so cute!!

Peanut,glad your bits all seem intact!!
I got a prescription for my pill,so just waiting on a period now.There's no condoms in the house so we haven't dtd yet,no way I was risking getting preg again!
I think coz we're so tired,and I generally go to bed at 8 o'clock,same time as shay,the opportunity just hasn't really arisen lol.
I actually would have felt comfortable enough to dtd a couple wks ago,but was so tired didn't bring the subject up.I'd say dh reckons he'd be pushing his luck if he tried anything!!Maybe I'll treat him this wk end lol!!!


----------



## vbaby3

The receptionist got the timescale wrong,but its not really much help either.There's currently a 10/11 wk waiting list to see a pediatrician.
Gotta call back doc at lunchtime to speak to her personally,as was only chatting to receptionist yesterday.
Wanna ask her could we wait it out,or would that be causing teagan damage.or if we went private would there be loads of repeat appointments,because we definately can't afford that.I'm at a loss as to what to do to be honest.
She also mentioned taking her to a and e,the idea horrifies me.we could be waiting anything from 5-10 hrs in a waiting room with a very cranky baby that needs feeding every 2 hrs,that vomits constantly.Doesn't bare thinking about really:wacko::wacko:


----------



## molly85

lol matts still behaving :sex: wise 
vbaby you used primark/pennys do you remember much about their newborn stuff?


----------



## vbaby3

sorry molly,we didn't do newborn at all with any of my huuuuge babies lol!
I know the 0-3 went by length and i think they were up to 56cm's.She was 54 at birth so they only fitted for a couple of wks,whereas the mothercare 0-3 are still fitting now,just about.
So i think the penneys newborn would be on the smaller side in comparison to other newborn brands!


----------



## molly85

they don't do packs of newborn winds me up because i won't need them long with lanky baby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby I must admit I would be stuck as what to do as well if I were in your situation :hugs: I hope the Dr can be of some help :thumbup: meant to ask did you try the gripe water? its working wonders for Charlie .... am adding it to his milk every second feed and since I have hes been much more settled! I got a little laid back with doing it at the beginning of this week though and his unsettlement started again but once I started back on it he quickly became settled again! Worth a go imo if you havent already tried it :thumbup:

Molly if your wanting longer 0-3mth growers then I find george are quite generous in length :) Charlie still fits into most of his 0-3 growers and the george ones are def the most generous of the lot :thumbup:

vbaby DH is just been a dick :trouble: doing the mimimal to help that sort of thing and night feeds are still an issue with me doing them all and hes now started not even getting up that hour early with Charlie so I can have that extra hr which I so need to function....hes knows am pissed we just spoke on the phone!


----------



## Bittersweet

Sorry to nosy in here just wodere if Ozzie has any updates?:):flower:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Madly... if you text ozzie please give her my best, i havent been able to get onine this morning and im thinking about her loads. Please tell her also if she needs a different face or anything to shout as im only down the road. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bittersweet

^^ oh I second that :)

Sorry :blush:


----------



## madcatwoman

WOW!. My new carry seat is here already, speedy!, and it seems to be made of nice softer more padded material and the hood seems to go over a bit more and stay over(the other one didnt!).im very pleased.:thumbup:
Just got to package the old one up and send it back to them.

Vbaby,you say you got your prescription for the pill and youre just waiting on a period now, are you saying your not able to start taking it yet until AF arrives??.

Madly, glad charlie does that thing, getting angry with his bottle lol.
Baileys day time feeds are going strange, he seems to leave a bit more in his bottle than he used to, but hungry more often, more every 2 hours than 3..
Any suggestions?.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I think its a growth spurt :winkwink: Charlie is now taking 3oz a bottle but oftens wants it every 2hrs :dohh: I think his came last weekend when he only required one nighttime feed at 4am when we put him down at 10.30pm that was fri,sat and sun since then hes gone back to 1-2am and 4am :dohh:

Ladies no update from Ozzie as yet except my update from this morning saying she had to wait until 2pm to be taken down because they were busy :thumbup: I will update when I hear anything else :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Grad Ladies I put some pics in my journal p18 ( link in my siggy if anyone wants a peek :) )theres a few from my birth which I never got around to posting :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,I start to take it on the 1st day of my 1st period.
How many ounces is Bailey on now?

Madly,so sorry dh is being a dick.You shouldn't be expected to do this all yourself.xx
Yes,we tried the gripewater,it has maybe taken the edge off the screaming.

Just got off the phone with my gp,she wants me to try carabel in her bottles,its really the only thing we haven't tried.
Gonna get it later.Have to give her a call back on monday and let her know how it went,If teagan is no better she will fax the referral to the hospital marked urgent in the hope of getting the appointment in 2 wks rather than 10!
Even if there is an improvement she will still put the referral in,but not marked urgent so the appointment will be there for us in 10wks should we still need it at that stage.
If there's no improvement and we can't get in sooner than 10 wks,she said we can go private just the once,and hopefully if we need a 2nd appointment our public appointment will have come up by then!!!!
Long 1!!
Anyway,glad we have a semi plan anyway!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: for a semi-plan vbaby :wacko: what is carabel??? I have never heard of this before :dohh:

Oh hes just been a typical man am sure he thinks because he works he shouldnt have to help with anything else because I`m not working right now iykwim thats it my role :growlmad: he keeps calling me a domestic supervisor :saywhat:

I havent had my first period since locia yet and had the depo on wednesday (which stops my periods!) so am hoping I dont see one :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, he's on 150ml (not sure what Oz that is), he only used to leave a little dreg in the bottom, but now its more, perhaps youre right about the growth spurt Madly - esp as he slept nearly ALL day yesterday!!:wacko:

I hope i dont have to wait for my period to return vbaby, i want to get back on the pill ASAP, i have adult acne, and the pill sorts it out for me, as did pregnancy, but now its starting to come back:nope:


----------



## gilz82

Carabel is a milk thickener madly helps with reflux as thicker milk suppresses the acid also is easier to keep down. 

Madcap you dont need to wait for your period to go back on the pill. I went back on mine a fortnight after Noah wad born. If you don't start it when you are on your period it just means you have to use condoms for the first fortnight until the pill takes effect


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you got your car seat Madcat and that it's all plush. I'm excited about getting the cosy toes we won't need for months! Lol

Sorry for sharing all my issues but for all I know some of you might have similar feelings and be wondering if it's normal or something serious.

We had group this morning while DH and Byron went swimming and food shopping. It was very relaxing not having to watch after Byron. I've done washing and a tonne of ironing and need to start packing for us all later. Blimey we need to take so much stuff!


----------



## madcatwoman

I thought that was the case gilz, i need to get back on that pill!lol

Peanut, dont appologise, as you say we all have similar issues and wondering whats normal etc. i must admit i feel pretty well healed now (never ever thought id say that) but doubt i'll ever feel quite the same as before down there, theres no pain or discomfort but it does feel different, even just sitting. I'll be honest, ive found the healing from all this pretty awful.


----------



## vbaby3

I dunno madcat,my doc said to just wait til the 1st day of my period to take it.I got a period after 10wks with both boys so hopefully will be the same this time.

madly,I don't work outside the home but i'll tell you dh would get a clout across the head if he started that shit!it was a mutual decision to have our children,it shouldn't mean he works 10 hrs a day while i work 24!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Still no update from Ozzie? Hope shes ok and Alex.

Primarks 0-3 only goes up to 56? Shit I better search through our clothes as Lottie was 56 at birth! I think I have the lankiest girl lol. Shes all arms and legs!


----------



## molly85

is every one going on the pill except tas and madly? i was thinking coil but don't fancy having it put in or taken out.

the injection worked well but i didn't get my period back forover 6 months onceit ran out. could be thyroid related. not sure they would let me have it again. i forget to take my thyroid pill so that would be out to


----------



## molly85

lottie and abby ar in compertition its like she was stretched


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm thinking coil Molly


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies

Slightly updated myself but I feel so tired after walking round town that Ive forgotten what everyone has said!

Madly I'm same as you so scared to get pregnant again and we ran out of condoms the other week and I feel too embarrassed to get some! We have done it twice without but he didn't come in me (sorry gross I know) but I'm shitting myself I think I must of got caught up in the moment! I seem to have got more of a sexually appetite this time round but I remember feeling like his when I was first pregnant with caleb which is making shit myself even more! I think I need to move out til I get my coil! Lol

I'm just letting caden paint to mugs for fathers days for the granddads! He was a pain in town I know it's boring for him but if he didn't mess around we wouldnt of taken so long! I still didn't get anything for my OH so I'll go to asda tomorrow and see!

Any news on Ozzie? It's rubbish that she had to wait I hope her nerves are holding up!

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

pinkclaire said:


> Still no update from Ozzie? Hope shes ok and Alex.
> 
> Primarks 0-3 only goes up to 56? Shit I better search through our clothes as Lottie was 56 at birth! I think I have the lankiest girl lol. Shes all arms and legs!

I think so claire,I had the cutest 0-3 babygrows from primark and they literally only fitted for 2 or 3 wks,I couldn't believe I was bringing stuff down to to the charity shop already!her mothercars babygrows are still fitting but only just!
I think big girl footless jammies are probably more appropriate for these lanky girls of ours lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Just condoms for me Molly. I don't do synthetic hormones and don't fancy implants.

Just gave DH his fathers day stuff. He's working tomorrow and free time will be busy getting ready for the holiday then on Sunday we'll be too busy getting ready to go.


----------



## molly85

abby plain won't fit with her tiny waist. pass me the high calorie food so she fits clothes


----------



## molly85

really not a condom fan


----------



## sequeena

Hope all is ok with ozzie and alex :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Me neither Molly!

Where are you going on holiday peanut? 

I feel stressed today and caden hasn't helped the matter

X


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*UPDATE FROM OZZIE AT 5.23PM LADIES ( sorry am just getting in  ) 

Alexander David was born at 16.04 his heart rate is stable, dont know weight or length yet hes in the nicu .... I`m fine but a bit tender!*


----------



## molly85

brilliant little laid back dude is here!

oh dear she won't stop crying i think its really winding mat up he is walking up and down with her. nothing apparently wrong just screaming


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations ozzie I am so very happy for you and am glad Alex is doing ok :hugs:

Just had a mini meltdown. I fed the cats and automatically made up 3 bowls before I realised I now only have to feed 2 :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay for Ozzie and Alex!

Tas we're going to the NE to visit all our usual haunts with Byron and see DH's very old grandparents.


----------



## molly85

where abouts peanut my dads family is from durham so know the area reasonably well.

easily done sequeena, hugs


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww congratulations Ozzie! Thanks for the update Madly!


----------



## madcatwoman

Congrats to Ozzie!:thumbup::winkwink:


gawd, all afternoon if had horrible period pains, bit worse than what i used to get, and my back ache has been made worse, hope this means im about to come on, that its all doing something constructive at least. I could do with a hot soak but our bath has been taken out. Ive finally got DH to take over and entertain Bailey for a bit.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw congratulations to ozzie!!! fantastic news that his heart rate is stable! wohoo!

gah toddlers have a way of winding you up all day and then at bedtime making you feel so guilty for getting upset with them by being so darn cute! leo has been in one of those moods all day where he just isnt pleased by anything, we were out he wanted to be home, he wanted to be out when we were home, he was having fun at one point helping me build a couple of things then we off on one and attempted to destroy one! wondering if he had a bad night sleep last night . . . i kept getting out of bed for wees so wondering if i am waking him up . . .


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Ozzie, glad Alex is doing well :hugs: :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

congrats ozzie


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies have any of you heard about this???? I came across this thread in baby club and I must say I am truly :shock:

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/645956-awful-thing-do-babies-5.html


----------



## sequeena

I have just been reading it madly, absolutely awful :nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Will go look at that thread...

Madcat my periods came with awful period pain after Byron but it improved over the months.

Molly we're going all over. We'll see family in Sunderland and visit Berwick and across the border where we got married then various places along the coast. We're staying in Alnwick but will have a day in Newcastle catching up with friends.


----------



## mamadonna

u'll be in my neck of the woods:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Where are you mamadonna?

Madly I know all about Nestle. I've not knowingly had their products in years.


----------



## mamadonna

i live in blyth about 20 mins drive from newcastle


----------



## tas1

Congrats Ozzie so glad Alex's heart rate is stable!

Pb sounds great seeing everyone at least your getting away! And you really do need to take loads it's amazing how much stuff two little babies need!

Gonna read that article now madly 

Xx


----------



## tas1

I'm totally confused can't get anything uploading on my phone so I don't know what's going on with the nestle stuff please tell me???

Xx


----------



## sequeena

I am having bnb rage for no reason at all. Think I might call it a night. Dishes need doing anyway.


----------



## PeanutBean

We used to live in Bedlington so very familiar with Blyth.

Nestle are just an entirely disreputable company but the thread is about their disgraceful tactics to get parents in developing countries to buy their formula.


----------



## tas1

Oh right so should I be worrying? X


----------



## mamadonna

PeanutBean said:


> We used to live in Bedlington so very familiar with Blyth.
> 
> Nestle are just an entirely disreputable company but the thread is about their disgraceful tactics to get parents in developing countries to buy their formula.

eee yeah just up the road,i have friends in bedlington so go over quite often


----------



## pinkclaire

We're the same PB we wouldnt knowingly buy anything Nestle, they are disgraceful!

Ahhh my son is driving me mad! its taking me 2+ hours to get him to bed every night, I'm exhausted!


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad::cry: my stomach cramps werent AF.
it was a bug of sorts.:nope:

felt so ill last night, sickness, the shits(managed to contain the sickness thanfully), the shakes...you name it, and from all that my arse is once again sooo sore:nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no Madcat! Go back to the cream, it helps protect the skin before as well as soothing after. I had a number of bouts after the birth. The hormones that act to contract the uterus can act on the bowel too (though sickness probably does indicate a bug). I got very ill the day before each period after Byron.

I am knackered. Yawn. Wales again today to drop the dog off.


----------



## tas1

Does anyone want any money off coupons for pampers and buggies newbaby nappies? Caleb has most definitely grown out of them so I won't be using them! I might have some other vouchers but can't remember where Ive put them lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

lady on a budget so yes but i would feel more socially concious if ozzie or sequeena got first dibs asthey have had alsorts of issues.

abby has stated her bed time is between 10 and 10.30 so so don;'t bother going to bed before then. i managed to stay in bed til 10.15 so not to bad.

i'v not heard of this nestle thing, i'm not into finding all these things out its not good but all companies do that if they can baby milk is just a high risk subject.


----------



## tas1

found the other vouchers they are for mother care i have:
save £3 when you spend £30 on mothercare cot mobiles
3 for 2 on mothercare toiletries
buy 2 for £20 on pampers new baby jumbo pack (i have two)
buy 2 for £6 on mothercare soothers
save £4 when you spend £40 for baby carriers
save £5 when you spend £35 on bathtime
save £10 on a £60 swing
save £35 when you spend £24.99 mothercare carriers
save £10 on £60 electric pumps
Save £5 on £40 play gyms
Save £15 on delivery of £150 
save 35 on £30 bouncing cradle
save £3 on £25 support pillow
save £5 on £30 nursing tops
save £35 on £30 nursing bras
save £5 on £50 travel cot

xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Congratulations Ozzie and DH! So glad Alex is remaining stable. Looking forward to pics and updates :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tas1

Is there any updates on Ozzie? 

Did any see that post about voting for pretty belly or am I seeing things?
X


----------



## molly85

nope it was there


----------



## loopylollipop

yep I saw it too. Appears to have had the plug pulled...:wacko:


----------



## tas1

Oh right where did it go? Did you vote? X


----------



## molly85

i was think rude then realised it was probably an advert

check out abby
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## loopylollipop

awww bless - adorable!:kiss:

i didnt vote thought might be spam


----------



## molly85

she already looks more grown up than her last pic in her chair.


hmmm shes just been sick again. quite alot of her feed


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks peanut, i got the savlon out in the end, just when i was feeling right 'down there':blush: aswell.
I felt bloody horrendous, but now DH is complaining of stomach pains,im hoping he hasnt got it coming now aswell, im afriad Bailey will get it:dohh:, how does a l ittle tiny baby body cope with stomach pain,sickness&squits??!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for thinking of me re the vouchers but it's ok, I don't think I need them :flower:


----------



## tas1

Oh no I voted coz I thought it was someone on the thread then had a look and it wasnt damn hope it wasn't anything bad!

If anyone wants any of those vouchers just let me know coz I have no need for them!

I've had a sleepy baby all day which is nice,I would like to say I got loads done but me and caden went to sleep as well lol!

If Bailey does get it just make sure he is drinking try giving him cooled boiled water to flush it out! Sounds like you have a 24hr bug in your house,not nice! Hope it gets better soon

Abby looks cute molly growing up so fast!

Oh forgot to tell you caden is now in the pre school we wanted him to go to! I'm happy but sad as well coz I've had him all the time for 3yrs and now he has to grow up :( think I'll be a wreck on his first day

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

aw Tas its so hard isnt it! But its a whole new adventure for them, and you and it will be just as much fun as the last bit :flower:

Molly sure is growing up!

Madcat, forgot to say I could do with some 0-3 vest as mine as all teeny ones and he is growing out of them, slowly! Hope the bottom end improves:wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

I wouldnt worry about voting, shouldnt be a problem.

OH off on 2nd week of paternity leave, should have a kids bedroom by the weekend yay:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

What's this about a voting post? Something in this thread? Voting posts are banned spam or not.

Madcat if he gets it Bailey will scream for hours and hours and will crap and vomit and you'll feel desperate about it all. But you'll keep ploughing fluids down him and give him meds if his temp rockets and after some hours he'll turn a corner then sleep and sleep. You'll all be fine but it'll feel awful at the time.

No need for vouchers for me thanks Tas.

Had a bit of a hellish day. I'm so tired at the moment I think it's making mr a bit depressed. Together with the anxiety about getting away on holiday I seem to be pretty blue. At my parents today we had Byron getting dog poo all over his brand new shoes, and I mean all over, up his legs, socks and trousers. Later he smashed his head so hard on a table. I left his new cup there and forgot to give my dad his card. I even forgot to say bye to my dog. :cry: Everyone said I look wrecked, even my mum who normally says to suck it up, or words to that effect. Still got nowhere with the packing. :(


----------



## madcatwoman

thankyou all for the advice concerning if bailey gets this bug, so hope he doesnt. I still feel a bit peaky now:nope:

Loopy, the vests i have going are 'one month' vests, but i will have 0-3 vests going in a few weeks. let me know if your still interested!:thumbup:

Madly, looked at your photos on your journal, being as you were brave enough, i'll put mine up, i look pretty shocking but then i did have the labour from hell:haha:
photos also show what face presentation did to Baileys face
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tas1

Ive got some vests 0-3months!

Pb I hope you get some sleep soon it's awful when your tired then your day doesn't work out. Did you manage to get the dog poo off his shoes? 

Cat you don't look that bad after labour x


----------



## loopylollipop

a few recent photos of Dylan with disappearing hair....

I like the WTF????!! one...x
 



Attached Files:







DSC04177.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC04170.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC04172.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC04167.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC04165.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## madcatwoman

Loopy, Baileys hair dissapeared ontop of his head for a while (not the sides though!), its just growing again.

Peanut, i missed a post of yours along the way i think, where are you off to on your hols?, and when?:shrug::dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh PB :hugs::hugs:

I dont think I have any one month vests either...mine are all little ickle ones. 0-3 good too Tas x

Madcat you look good!

I cant show mine, I had a reaction to morphine and nearly rubbed my nose off. I look like an alcoholic..


----------



## tas1

I'll let you know when I have sorted them out,I'm in denial that caleb is growing up fast Lol!

Caleb hasnt lost his hair yet which I'm surprised at as caden did! It's awful really coz the lose their hair when they get older and when they are babies! 

I've just had a nice slimming world meal which I impressed myself with and to finish the whole diet off a big bit of chocolate cake lol I'll never get slim but it was so tasty I might have another bit 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw such gorgeous photos! eeek cant wait to be adding my own pics lol!

change of tactic today naughty corner is not working for the slapping issue ds has at the mo, thing is he doesnt have any favourite toys really because he just in general likes to take things apart and put things back together which almost all his toys do!

so it is now, no midday in the night garden, no mickey mouse club house, no bath just strip wash (he freaking loves his baths) and obviously no treats and if he starts bahaving and helps mummy a bit (he likes doing the washing got my 2 year old trained already lol) and proves he can be a good boy he can earn them back through out the day

so chiffed because although i got wallopped twice today yesterday it was like 20 times so massive improvement going to make a reward chart style thing tonight for something relaxing to do!

sorry rambling but am so blinking chuffed, there is nothing worse than a child that slaps, it took months to stop him doing it last time looking like its going to be another week but hopefully will be sorted!

dont want a slapping toddler around a newborn!


----------



## molly85

lol i think i posted mine but i will do my post labour pictures. remember for such a short labour i should look better but i was stuck on my side for 3 hours 
oh peanut and cat big hugs and hope u feel better


----------



## molly85

tas is caleb out of size 2'sas they do them innew baby to


----------



## tas1

I get size 3s for him now x


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> Oh PB :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I dont think I have any one month vests either...mine are all little ickle ones. 0-3 good too Tas x
> 
> Madcat you look good!
> 
> I cant show mine, I had a reaction to morphine and nearly rubbed my nose off. I look like an alcoholic..

loopy-send me your address and i'll send on the vests for you!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well now we've had the local youths chucking eggs at the windows. Excellent. For some reason everytime we go away for a proper holiday the house gets trashed in some way. We have to email the police so they can keep an eye on our house. I hate living here.

We're quite well packed I think and not now visiting DH's grandparents on the way so have more time to get organised in the morning. Madcat we go tomorrow to Northumberland. I'll still be on here sometimes but not a lot as I'll have no wifi so it will be slow!


----------



## tas1

I hope the police sort those kids out pb! And you have a lovely holiday!

X


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!

Bailey slept from 10pm to 4am and agin till 7.45, thats great:thumbup:

Penaut,have a nice holiday, crap about your house though!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Jacob slept from 1am til 5amand has just woke up for a feed. Hopefully he might go back to sleep after this feed though I am knackerd!

Have a nice holiday PB!

Oh I also weighed myself after my bath last night and I am now back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 8 and half stone and I can nowget my wedding ring back on!!

I will post some labour pictures of me later!

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

She's got another cold. :cry: Woke up loads more and wouldn't settle at all at half 4 so DH went downstairs with her. Knackered. So so knackered. Not much looking forward to the 4 hours driving.


----------



## tas1

Great about bailey! He is doing good!

Poor indigo hope she gets better soon,if your not driving pb can u sleep in th car?

Well sofie for getting to your pre pregnancy weight! How is everyone don't it? I'm dieting (not well) and exercising and I'm still not loosing the few pounds I need to to be at my pre pregnancy weight!

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll be driving Tas. If DH did I wouldn't be able to sleep anyway. He's never driven on motorway and I'd be anxious about it.

I don't weigh myself so no idea how my weight compares. :shrug:


----------



## molly85

Yaya for bailey and Jacob abby had a really settled night prob coz she slept with me but I am now beyond caring if we are both happy and settled.

PB when you get back send him on some motorway driving i remember you had a similer issue when Pg. aslong as he comes back alive and car intact he should be ok.

Right now that pic excuse the size it wouldn't let me paste the one with Abby inhttps://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225799_10150252670477464_646837463_9327715_477439_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

Not easy finding time and money for the lessons. It's more my anxiety than his! I've had 10 years of bombing up and down the country so am nervous about his inexperience. He'll get some dual carriageway training in the hairy north east this holiday so will probably be set to drive us home.


----------



## molly85

good. i just ventured out onth motor ways alone i think m25 was one of my first and the m1


----------



## Sofiekirsten

As promised here are the horrible labour pictures!

Eating Chips whilst contracting and on gas & air




Mid contraction!!!





DH playing on the tele whilst I was in labour!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,
Peanut,hope you enjoy your hols,Its shit Indigo had another cold,hope its a bit more short lived than the last one.

All the baby pics are lovely,and the labour pics!Molly yours is funny!!

Congrats Ozzie,hope everything is still goin ok,x
Has there been any update on ozzie and alex girls?

Been mia a couple of days so hard to remember all the catch up so love to everyone.
My aunt died on friday,I still don't really know what happened,but she was only mid 50's,everyone is still in shock I think.

As for my lil miss teagan,well I didn't even put the carabel in the bottles yet,coz by fri evening she hadn't gotten sick at all that day,and was in lovely form so dh and I said we'd leave it a couple of days to see how she was,don't wanna be messing with her food yet again unnecessarily.
I know I shouldn't speak too soon,but she's been really calm and chilled since fri so maybe she has just turned a corner,she is also draining a 4 oz bottle at least 2/3 times a day when last wk we would have been lucky to get 2 ozs into her.
I'm gonna get my doc to refer her anyway,and will get on the waiting list for a paediatric appointment,but fingers crossed we won't need it when the time comes.
Heres A post labour pic,and this was probably an hr or so after she was born.There are no pics of us straight after the birth,I was in no fit state.Too busy crying and shaking lol!!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vbaby3

Meant to say she slept thru the last 2 nights!!!!!!
Well from 10/11pm until 5/6am!!
Won't count my chickens but there's definately an end in sight of them dreaded night feeds!


----------



## molly85

lol vbaby youlucky cow even for 2 nights lol


----------



## tas1

Well done teagan on feeding and sleeping through! 

Molly Abby will get there one day!

I've had to put some calpol on Calebs dummy as he is crying for no reason he's been feed changed and just woke up so I think it's his thrush in his mouth as I remember reading something about thrush being sore and causing pain so probably that he has calmed down! Bless him

Going out for lunch soon so glammed up even got heels on which I'm sure I'll hate by the end of it lol 

X


----------



## vbaby3

Enjoy your lunch out tas.

Molly,unfortunately I didn't benefit from Teagan sleeping through last night.We had people over and I didn't get to bed til 2am,after a brave few glasses of wine!
I'm feeling a little worse for wear today!


----------



## tas1

Back from lunch it was lovely,caleb was awake through all over it and loved chatting away to the lights lol! And my feet hurt now it's amazing what kids do to you even your feet like comfy shoes!

Vbaby happy times lol at least you had a nice night shame about the hangover today lol

Gonna have a nap now im really tired all of a sudden

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

Just catching up .....

:hug: madcat for a shitty bug :( hope bailey doesnt get it but if he does ditto what the other Ladies have advised :thumbup: and you looked great after you delivered Bailey :) unlike me I looked so rough :rofl: and well done Bailey on the sleeping :)

Pink sounds like Oliver and hes 5 :( anything to prolong going to bed which generally ends up in him getting told off :sad1:

Cute pics of Abby Molly hon :thumbup: and :lol: at your birth pic :winkwink:

Tas :wohoo: for getting Caden in the pre-school you want :hugs: its a difficult time but its a really great time too :winkwink: Glad you had a lovely lunch out :)

:hug: for a shitty day yesterday Peanut and hope you have a good holiday although I think I might be a little late in saying this :dohh: ugh for indigo having another cold :(

:wohoo: for getting boys bedroom finished Loopy :) and cute pics of Dylan :thumbup: as for loosing hair at the front Charlie is now looking quite bald :rofl:

Sk well done on getting back to your pre-preg weight and well done Jake :) love your `birth` pics :thumbup:

vbaby so sorry about your aunt :cry:
Great news about Teagan been more settled I will keep my fingers crossed she has turned a corner :thumbup: I agree to still get that referral though `just incase` 

Ladies I havent had any further updates from Ozzie :( I didnt really want to bother her because am sure shes really busy been a new mummy to Alex :cloud9: but I will drop her a text and if I get a reply I will update :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So in the land of Madly ....

We braved our Nephews Wedding Party last night with both boys in tow :winkwink: It was a bit of a nightmare getting us all ready :dohh: and just as we were about to leave Charlie threw a momumental strop he got himself so upset :cry: it ended up with me sitting in the back of the car with him and for the one time only (I hope!) Oliver had to sit in his booster seat in the front with DH :( Once we got there Oliver was in his element playing with the other Kids and Charlie was well occupied watching the disco lights on the roof of the function room :rofl: The food was lovely and everyone (the bridal party!) all looked gorgeous in their outfits however I found the whole thing a bit OTT considering they got married abroad :wacko: just imo each to their own I guess :) We got home about 11pm and Charlie went down at 11.30pm .... When he woke for his next bottle I was :shock: to find it was nearly 6am :dohh: after his bottle he went back down which I didnt think he would do and slept until 9am when we eventually got up :happydance: am not sure he will repeat this am sure it will be a one off just like last fri,sat,sun night when he slept 10.30pm-4.00am .... I reckon last weekends period of sleeping through was a growth spurt :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*UPDATE FROM OZZIES HUSBAND.....

I texted Ozzie and her Husband called me 

Mummy and baby are both doing well and Alex`s hearbeat is stable so they should both be allowed home either tomorrow or Tuesday  I sent all our love and well wishes and her Husband will get her to contact me later *


----------



## tas1

Awesome news about Alex he is one tough cookie!

Madly sounds like you have had a great night last night,and Charlie obviously knows daddy wants a lie in on a weekend so is a good boy but I hope he carries on for you through the week! 
I've got my cousins wedding in august and I'm not sure about going (it's an hour and half away as well) we are just invited to the night do which starts at half 7 so I'm not sure if it's worth going for abit plus caleb didn't like the loud music on holiday when we went tithe night entertainment hence why we went once! But he will be abit older just not sure yet,the inlaws have offered to watch him but I'm like no thank you if we go we gk as a family not ready to leave him yet didn't have kids to go out partying!

Forgot to say sorry to hear about your aunt vbaby xx

I'm sat eating chocolate spread so the 2 pounds that I lost since Thursday's will be put back on and it's only because I'm stressing about money! We are still not out of the shit and I can't see any light,I'm thinking of ways to make money but none of it is instant so I have £19 to live on for this week luckily caden is going away with my parents Wednesday morning so I don't have to worry about feeding him til Saturday so no need for a shop I have plenty of main meals food but not much for lunches so hopefully I'll be skinny! If my OH wasn't so bloody proud to bike to work we would have abit more but because he is a lazy git he spends however much on petrol and then £3.50 a day on parking I've tried telling him but he won't listen it's his fault we are like this coz he got a loan for £200 used all of his credit card on shit and bought shit out of the very catalogue ran his phone bill up not paid his minium payments on his credit card,he did all this without telling me and I found out when I need £500 to pay our over due council tax (my fault I forgot to set a DD up) so they chased us and told me they will take our stuff to pay it so my mum helped me out as i was in a state over it but we have to pay her back plus £100 as we are in arrears with our rent (I hate this the most as my parents are in debt as well so I don't wanna be late paying them plus they have fixed our house whenever needed even though they said it is our house) so I feel like shit again and he doesn't seem to care to cut down on his shitty little boy racer car which ge has scammed his mum £60 on some stupid headlights! Sorry for the rant but I'm too embarrassed to tell anyone I see everyday how bad it is! And sorry for saying shit alot I thought it better than the other words I wanted to use also he told me i shouldn't of bothered to get him anything for fathers day so he can have parking money he would of moan if I did!!!

Sorry x


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas, Bailey is having a tearful day for no reason too, hungry, then he's not hungry, not nappy, not hot nor cold, its not cuddles:shrug::dohh:...

Peanut, i havent weighed myself in a year, we dont have scales, the last lot broke and we never replaced them.

i seemed to have raced around like a blue arsed fly today. i seem to find myself doing everything, getting up all ready to go out somewhere, ask dh to do one thing and he nips off to do another while i have a millon and one jobs to do that never get done because im trying to soothe bailey, the only time is if he's having a kip, then i run around trying to fit everything in.:shrug:


----------



## tas1

That's men for you! I think I said in asda whilst getting fathers day present what do men do to deserve fathers day presents lol! 

I've got nothing done today so I'll be busy tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Have any of you girls had/have babies who lie with their head tilted on a preferd side all the time(for Bailey its his right all the time, never likes to have his head turned to the left).

It was picked up in hospital and they did get a doctor to look at him,who checked him over, and looked for knots in his neck etc, his conclusion in the end was that its just his prefered side and maybe to do with how he was lying in the womb.

DH wants me to mention it again at the 8 week check, just wondering if anyone else's baby experienced this?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello everyone!!!

madcat leo has always slept with his right hand side of his face on the bed whether it be from him being on his side or back . . . no one ever mentioned to me that they looked into a specific reason for it whilst he was in the hospital and to be honest it never did worry me, i always have me right hand side of my face touching the bed too! 

i think if your dh is wanting to mention it then bring it up at his 8 week, cant do any harm! i wouldnt think it was anything especially as his neck has been looked at already but always best to ask then to continue worrying. my dh was worried about a noise our ds was making when he was little, i was not concerned as i knew it was his funny way of laughing but it played on dh's mind (i was right though lol) so just for peace of mind always best to ask no matter what it is xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg off topic but my friend had her baby last night and was just looking back through all her congrats that she has had - like a million - and just spotted that one of her old friends only bloody well announced the birth of her baby on her wall before she did! a whole 6 hours before she did! that followed with omg has she had the baby oh his name is beatuiful! she announced the name, obviously the sex AND the fact he was born! omg!

i would have been livid! this is like my worst nightmare that someone will annouce for me! sooo not telling anyone my c section date when i get it!


----------



## tas1

My sister did that to me and I wasnt on Facebook,she put on her status that I was being induced which lend to all my friends who she has on her Facebook texting me,I didn't wanna tell any of them til I had had him then she put a picture of mecand caleb up before I could text anyone I was so annoyed!

X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gosh what is up with people! i know that people like to be the first to know and the first to tell but my goodness! you dont go there with engagements or baby news! it is a fully written rule cast into concrete! my sis would prob put so excited to become an aunty again today or something similar which would be somewhat innocent but alot of my friends are friends with her too! 

that confirms it then, will not be telling a sole in "real life" lol now how to not tell my mum when she is the one looking after my son . . . might convince her i am a couple of weeks behind what i am and ask her if she can look after him whilst i have a day of monitoring! no thats cheeky isnt it lol


----------



## molly85

lol men are so dippy, by any chance does your OH lie on one side? abby usually prefers left but will lie on her right she does not on her back head straight up.

abby has been chilled out most of the day alarmingly watching top gear with mydad though


----------



## molly85

lol nomore just tell her you need to go have a look around and can she have him for an hour or 2. then just make sure you have a bag packed for when you don't come back lol


----------



## tas1

Kate just ask your mum not to say anything I'm sure she won't my mum didn't put it on her Facebook! Have you got your date yet? I love all the excitement of babies coming making me broody again lol

Caleb likes to lie on his side or belly! He likes to fall asleep face down in my boobs and he rubbing his face all over my chest sometimes as well lol x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tas my mum told my brother, 2 sets of grandparents and one of her friends who told her son who was one of my friends within half an hour of me telling her not to lol she wouldnt be trusted lol

it is looking tempting! my friends parents just posted the first pics! before her! thank goodnes my dh has a blackberry lol lol lol i might just lead everyone to believe that they wont do it before my dd and move my dd by a few days lol


----------



## tas1

Lol I suppose it's the excitement for them and they dont think we want to be the first tk tell people! It is annoying though 

Just tell your mum that it's an appointment then once you have had your sections tell your DH to go seem Leo and tell your mum 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha honestly tas i really think i might! i will have to tell my dad but he is the worlds most secretive man EVER so i know i can trust him, he lives 75 miles away from me so wouldnt be so easy for him to just drop everything and come round the corner 

gah why cant people just be more like shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tas1

Lol coz it's not their lives they like gossiping lol we are the same!

Oh man I have the worse back ache and tummy ache! Really hope it's my period this time,I'm tempted to take pain killers and I never take any coz I can't take tablets properly lol I gag when I do

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it is soooo weird you talking about periods!lol the last time i had one was like the worst day ever! lol gosh all those opks, the increasingly rapid descent into the 12month mark gosh i kept saying i couldnt go through the whole ttc thing again but it is amazing how you just forget about it once it happens! 10 months it ruled my life! a year wtt! 9 months cooking our baby . . . 

i used to be exactly the same with pills, i had to crush them -if they were crushable- and mix it with golden syrup! xkx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jacob has just taken a 4oz feed and he is looking for more food....Should I try him with another 1oz?


----------



## tas1

I was lucky as we decided to start trying then i fell pregnant which i thought was impossible as i had thyroid and we never used anything so i thought i wouldnt get pregnant again then i did! 10 months does goes fast looking back now but when i was pregnant i just wanted it over and now ive just looked at my after labour pics and it made me sad that it has gone so fast.
i cant crush tablets the taste makes me feel sick lol

Sofie yeah i would make him another oz. just keep going til he stops searching for more then on his next feed remember how much he had and make the same 

xx


----------



## tas1

My after labour picture. I didnt get any pics during or before but i think my mum prob did so i'll get them off her and post them.
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3282.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you look better in that photo than i do now! lol lol lol

the pics of me after leo was born looked awful! but then again i was going through an awful time! in fact the pics of me 6 months after i had leo look awful lol lol lol the one good thing about having a section . . . i will totally be doing my hair lol lol lol lol if i am going to be outed on facebook i want the comments being oh she looks sooo good! as opposed to blimey someone has been awake all night excited lol lol lol! i didnt even pack make up in my bag when i went into hospital! gah i am such a slob sometimes my poor hubby!

sk yeah defo give him another onz, thats how you end up upping the feeds little by little, if leo went 3 days wanting more i would at that point say right i am going up an onz officially (little bit to do with formula being so freaking expensive it is like creamy coloured gold going down the sink lol) he might sleep a little longer after a bigger feed too! ohh exciting times!


----------



## tas1

Lol my labour wasn't long this time so still had the same make up from the morning lol! I expect you to look glammed up then on your pics lol

Caleb has 7oz on a night hence why he sleeps so long then 6oz in day sometimes 7 depends if he is being a piggy 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

glammed up might be a little too far lol lol lol not an absolute wreck more like! honestly the photos from last time were baaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## tas1

Lol But it's planned this time so you'll be calmer ish x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its funny despite everything i was so unbelievably calm through out it all last time round - think they call it denial xkx - but i still looked so bad! my hair was so so so long (made the same mistake this time so lobbed it off a ocuple of weeks ago) my hair started falling out almost instantly after leo was out my hair is thick and very very curly naturally so one strand falling out would wrap itself round all the others it was the worst knots i have ever ever had, so i used to comb it scrap it into a pony tail and then hope for the best. . . . it never was though .. . you know . . best lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw my poor little boy, he has a really bad cold which has a slight flemy cough to it, well without thinking (he seemed pretty good at this point) dh gave ds a massive glass of milk about 45 mins before bedtime, ever since then he has been flemy coughing in his sleep, so i keep running to check on him poor thing. . .just now i went in and he was dreaming, he sleep talks a little like his daddy, and well today he continued with the slapping so i took his beloved bathtime away from him, his most favourite thing, he just sleep talked, mamma bath, no bath, sos mumma, oh no bath, he was totally asleep! gah feel so guilty! at least i know he got the message that slapping = no bath! he hates my strip washes poor thing hopefully no slapping tomorrow but maaaaan it was so cute i feel so nasty!


----------



## tas1

Aww bless him! Poor little guy! Think they all go through a slapping stage at the minute Caden is going through the talking back stage,I thought it happened in teens but not with him it starts at 3! 

Caleb is asleep on me after having his feed and he has just started laughing lol it's so cute I think it's just pushed air or something unless he is dreaming of funny things! 

I'm catching up on my biggest loser,makes me not wanna get fat without being pregnant lol! But always makes me cry even when they lose weight and do an emotionally talk about how hard it was lol 

X


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
2 feeds, 3&6am, maybe not that impressive but impressive when you consider he didnt feed all evening properly because of colic,&then fell asleep!

Thanks for your comments re-Bailey&his prefered side to lie on.personally im not worried about it esp as a doc has already looked at him and felt for problems like a knot in his neck etc.he does only lie on his right, and will never turn for long when it comes to looking at your from his left, but he can,he just doesnt choose to.I think it has something to do with how he was laying in the womb.

well,im in the 2 min shower club again.DH is working away:nope: for another 2 nights.it seems its going to become more regular too,hes not all that thrilled either.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Madcat that's brilliant feeds wise given how upset Bailey was last night :thumbup:

Vbaby so sorry about your aunt :hugs: Glad Teagan is improving even without the carobel. 

Glad that Ozzie and Alez are getting home soon. 

As for us Noah's reflux is hideous again. I've been up all night since 10pm right through with a screaming baby. It's getting so bad that he's making himself sick again because he's in pain. I can't believe the medication can only work for such a short period before either needing adjusted or just not working at all. Going to phone my gp this morning as he can't have another night like that his whole face and eyes are swollen from all of last nights crying as it is. 

Oh Madcat I forgot, in neonatal they told us it's really common for a baby to favour one side of their head over the other. In some babies it even ends up that side of their head ends up a little flatter because of it. But it's totally normal and not to be worried about and apparently as their neck muscles get stronger they hold their heads differently just because they can :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

NOMORE my Sister announced I was down in delivery on FB saying something like `waiting for news on arrival of my nephew Charlie!` :growlmad: Penple seriously just dont think :nope:

Tas men can be right pigs grrrrrrrrrrr :trouble:

madcat Charlie also has a preferred side infact he like to lie on his side :dohh: I know hes not `suppose` to but I have often laid him down slightly on his side because he likes it (not for bed though!) only when am here with him and watching him!

Gilz I am so sorry :hug: poor little Noah :sad1: I agree I dont understand why the med only seems to work for a short period :shrug: we found that with the omeprazole Charlie seemed settled for 12hrs but then kicked off again when its a one a day strong dose for such a little one and should last the full 24hrs :shrug: I hope your Dr can be of help :hugs:

Well Charlie went down at 10.30pm and woke at 3.40am and 5.20am both times he went back down .... DH got up with him at 5.20am and around 7am when he woke again he took him downstairs and fed him and put him back in his crib at the side of me sleeping at 8am when he came upstairs to get ready for work :thumbup: I was sleeping all that time :shock: we both slept further and then got up around 9am :happydance: So a really good night :)

madcat DH is away next week for 3 days so I feel for you :( am dreading it to be honest after the other week :cry:


----------



## molly85

hugs gilz, hope the doc can do something for the poor wee man and you get some sleep.

i feel like a bad mummy i will happily put her on her side thet did it in the hospital so if its good enough for them its good enough for me.

she must have woken 4 times over night but i went withher sleeping pattern between 10 and 10 and i'm not that tierd. god knows how i would do that with her and another baby lol

tas are you hypothyroid? if so snap. i am still on pregnancy dose of meds hence loosing weight so quick. thank you consultant I will be having my next bloods on thursday


----------



## tas1

I've had a stressful morning so I think I'm either coming on or my thyroid is coming back as I keep snapping! Caden is just not listening to me and ive been up since 6am and i went to bed late so I'm tired! We went to a country house for a walk so caden went on his bike and we went to the park there,I only went there because I thought the cafe would be open so I could feed caleb and it didn't open til half 10 so had to feed him in the park then caden needed a poo so I had to let him poo in a nappy bag coz I thought the toilets were in the cafe but in fact they have outside toilets lol so glad we was the only ones there,can't believe I let him poo in a nappy bag lol lol then calen had a poo so I changed him in his pram! And to top my morning off my car insurance is running out tomorrow so i spent last week trying to get a cheaper quote so rang my current insurer to see what they could do but it's still hundred quid more than last year I just don't think we can afford it so j have to decided if we need my car but it's the big family car but my OH is a selfish git so he won't put his car off the road plus my car is new and still has finance on it so I'll still be paying for it but not driving it! Why is life so difficult!

Best go do a feed and see what I can sort out xx


----------



## tas1

Oh Molly I have the fat thyroid lol they said it might not last long coz I'm young and it totally went away in pregnancy but I think it's returning gotta get my bloods done just haven't found the time to yet

Xx


----------



## molly85

go get them done and get on meds it will be why you can't loose weight.i love thodse pills shamw i frget to take them at the mo. i had them every 8 weeks when pg on 125mcg


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, re- the favoured side for Baileys head, ive just read that lots of tummy time will healp strengthen the muscles and will help.
Gilz,im really annoyed with your doctors!:growlmad:

we got Bailey some 3-6mnth clothes today, will see what the sizing is like on him later!.
Also bought number 3 teats, he was taking so long with numer 2's he was loosing interest and nodding off haflway through his 150mls half the time!, done 2 feeds so far with number 3's, so far so good, see how we go(because they are ment for +3 months really)


----------



## tas1

I will have to Molly!

I never thought of that cat,caleb take ages with his feeds so I wonder if it could be that! will have to try it!
X


----------



## madcatwoman

so far today its worked pretty well tas. only twice has he taken too much & its overflowed, seems a bit more satisfied with it!


----------



## gilz82

Noah is the same with his feeds. I tried number 2 feeds yesterday but half of it ended up down his face so he's either not ready yet or just to lazy to swallow quickly. 

Gp told me to take Noah up to the surgery and wait to be seen. We waited over an hour with Noah screaming the whole time, wouldn't take a dummy nothing was consoling him. Saw the dr who said they can't give him anything else it would need to be paediatrics. Said we were to go home and she'd phone paediatrics but it couldn't be all that bad anyway :grr:

I said "no of course it isn't I must just be making it up about my son constantly screaming in pain apart from when he's eating, as he was so quiet in your waiting room!"

Still haven't heard anything back from her. If he's still as upset and screamy later I'm just going to take him to dr on call at the hospital as this just can't continue, he's in agony.


----------



## madcatwoman

ha, yes, some milk ends up down bailey too, even with number 2 teats, i think its greed personally, more than they can swollow!.

I could swing for that GP of yours!:growlmad::nope:

Well, my 3 min shower accomplished, and half my hair dry, and even managed to come on here!.he's stiring now though!...:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Gilz that fecking Dr wants a smack :trouble: I hate that `new mummy been over paranoid!` look they give you :hissy: I agree take him to A&E and refuse to budge until they help :thumbup:

When I took Charlie to paediatrics over his lump the student Dr said to me `ahhhh I guess hes your first!` I mean just like that as if I should have it tatooed on my head or something that am a paranoid mummy grrrrrrr! Well she soon stoppped smirking when I said `No hes my second actually I have a 5 yr old Son too!` :smug: am sure she didnt believe me :rofl: she gave me a :shock: look :dohh:

Tas I hope you sort the car insurance out :kiss: 

Charlie is still on size 1 teats :wacko: we tried size 2 but he was taking in too much air and we didnt want to encourage the colic :nope: Hes still only taking 2-3oz every 2-3hrs though :( it does worry me a tad when I know all the rest of the grad babies are on wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more than that even little Jake taking 4oz and wanting more :lol: I wish Charlie would take 3oz every feed right now blah! HV is coming on Wednesday lunch am a bit anxious to see if hes gained or not!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
Poor noah,can't believe you've to go through all that and you still haven't been seen.Your poor head must be melted gilz.xxxx

Teagans wonderfullness was short lived,she's unsettled again today.She was up at 3am for a feed,I got her back down at 4am,and by 4.45 she was up again in pain.I hadn't even gotten back to sleep.So i've been up since 3am:wacko:
Tomorrow evening is my aunts funeral mass.dh can't get off work,so i have to drive me and the 3 kids by myself the whole way down to dublin,and then back again afterwards.I'm compltely dreading it.I just hope teagan sleeps for the journey.She's so unpredictable though,you never know what she'll be like.I can't exactly pull over on the motorway to comfort her:dohh:
I just hope she doesn't have me up too much tonight,i wouldn't feel safe driving that distance with all the kids on 4 or 5 hrs sleep!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no vbaby hon :hug:


----------



## vbaby3

Madly i'm making teagan 4oz bottles but she usually only takes 2-3 ozs.A couple of times just this wk end she drained the bottle,and this was a 1st.
And because she's doing well most nights she's only on 6 bottles,sometimes 7.I can't fit anymore into the day.Last wk end i kept a note of what she took in 24hrs,it was around 18-23 ozs.
I know her brothers were easily on 36-40 by her age.

She's on the no 1 teats too,faster flowing milk would aggravate things for her but it does take ages for her to feed.
It feels strange after having such good feeders in the boys.She literally is drinking no more than she was when she was a wk old.I don't know how she managed to put weight on but she did,even though it wasn't as much as it should have been.
Fingers crossed charlie has some weight on this week.My gp didn't seem concerned.She said Teagan was healthy looking and so alert and responsive that she was doing great,so I'm ignoring all their charts and graphs!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you vbaby thats exactly what my Dr said too :thumbup: That Charlies alert, well looking and looks healthy honestly I really dont know how they manage to put even a tad of weight on :wacko: and I too find it strange cause Oliver loved his milk and guzzled it away whilst I just cant seem to get Charlie too take it :shrug: Hes just had a bottle and taken 2oz :wacko: Am thinking that as soon as hes old enough to wean once we wean him he wont entertain milk anymore :shrug:


----------



## tas1

That's terrible about your dr vbaby,I think you should complain about that dr! I'm sure there was something in paper or on news about a new policy coming in that if a mother brings her child in and is really concerned the dr will investigate as mothers know their children best and I thought that was a good policy 

Oh my word while I was hoovering caden has decided to draw on my Walls again! He did this when I was pregnant and he said I drew the sky mummy and I was like oh very nice then it dawned on me there was no paper in the dining room and he had drawn all over my wall the pics were quite good you could tell that is was people lol he hasn't done it ad bad this time,I've told him no more crayons and he's not bothered maybe I'll tell him no telly for the rest of the day! I always find out when he is naughty when I'm busy with caleb and can't do anything he must know! Little sod lol still love him though

Xx


----------



## molly85

oh bugger just seen a job like mine but 9-5 its really flexible working with young people. would mean going back in august though oh bum what to do??? i know techniqally they can't not give you a job coz your on mat leave when it's with the same employer but they can employ some one with the highest points coz they can start sooner. Oh damn do Apply?


----------



## gilz82

What have you got to lose by applying Molly :shrug: If you get it then you have to go back early if you accept it. If you don't you haven't lost anything and still get some more time at home with Abby.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Such a bad night with Jake he was up every 2 hours!!

I have Jake on size 1 teats but it is taking him an hour to take his feed....Thinking about trying him on size 2 teats and see how we go from there??

:dohh:


----------



## molly85

oh how about the vari flow ones? abby guzzled on size 1's . bum must remember to get more teats at some point. 

i may just apply i could alsoget a company car if I got it lol yikes Abby hasn't had a decent nap all day


----------



## tas1

Go for it Molly! And caleb has been the same today just my lucky I actually have to do stuff which has now been left undone! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

i have laundry to hang and a shirt to iron. nothing else will get done


----------



## tas1

Oh man I hope caleb sleeps tonight he hasn't had much of his half 6 feed coz he's too tired! Think I'll feed him abit early for his last feed and pray he sleeps all night! Feeling so tired myself

X


----------



## molly85

fingers crossed here to. damn i need to get abby bathed and she keeps nodding off.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will write a proper birth story when I can. Absolutely exhausted, but so happy! Wee man is sleeping 3-4 hours after a feed. He's a boobie monster! He loves to feed and latches himself on :cloud9:

Oh and as the cardiologist put it his heart "Looks bloody good to me!" :happydance:


----------



## gilz82

Congrats again Ozzie :wohoo:

Another gp from our practice phoned me back and he'd spoken to my paediatrician at the hospital and I've to take Noah to hospital tomorrow at 12. I just hope he's not as bad tonight as he was last night or I'll be too tired to take him :dohh:

Weird tmi question but here goes anyway do any of you smell different in the lady garden area now than before. Not a remotely bad smell just a different smell to pre pregnancy me? If not please don't all laugh at once :rofl:


----------



## tas1

So glad everything is ok Ozzie and Alex is fit as a fiddle he is one tough cookie!

Gilz I think my lady area smells the same but then my memory is bad! Maybe ask your HV or gp! Glad things are getting sorted for Noah fingers crossed for tomorrow

Xx


----------



## molly85

tas are they going to sniff it?
im waiting for the yucky pad aroma to go and iv been showering twice a day


----------



## gilz82

It's really hard to describe it's not a bad smell or anything just seems different to before. Maybe it's just to do with all of the hormones settling down. 

Noah is lying in his crib screaming so seem we are in for a similar night to last night, poor wee soul :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Poor wee Noah :hugs:

As for me, in spite of probably jinxing myself for later, we had a great first night at home. My milk has come in and Alex feeds for about 40 minutes and then sleeps for 3-4 hours :shock: I've attached a couple of pics. 

It may be lack of sleep, but DH was pretty much not all that helpful last night, lol! I asked him to go change Alex's nappy I think twice and he asked why I was changing it so much, lol! He thought I had asked him to do it four or five times! I said that Alex hadn't even been up that many times. Poor DH. I think he was very worried about us in the hospital and didn't sleep well. 

Strangely, I don't feel much different :shrug: Maybe it's just because it's the first night and I don't know what I'm in for yet! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Alex & Mommy 3.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









alex 3.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









Alex & Mommy 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
lovely pics ozzie.

we did well last night!. bed at 9.30pm, feed at 4am and up at 7.45am:thumbup:

I would do a longer post but Bailey is winging!:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

ok, so he's kipping, i'll carry on!........

Gilz, not noticed a different smell, but, im still having to where a panty liner, stopped bleeding but theres still some sort of discharge so its hard to tell until that finishes:shrug:

Let me know how noahs appointment goes!:thumbup:

well, as for the colic. i tried the crystals(thanks gilz:thumbup:). I didnt have one single tear from Bailey, he was happy as larry. dont know if it was the crystals. the very small feeds i was giving him or the fact he was on my chest most of the evening!


----------



## molly85

well we tried the 10pm bed again baring a to late bath and going 2 hours from the end of a feed (bleugh) it wasn't to bad she was awake again smack on 10am so might try and up her day time feeds to see how that goes. I feel human so thats fab.

Ozzie they don't improve much I think PB's oH and Vbabys hubbys are the best the rest are a bit lost we must train harder.


----------



## madcatwoman

how do i train harder molly?:shrug: 

Bailey had a feed 20mins ago, went all over himself, sleepsuit and vest wet. i finish his feed, go to get the baby bath, and he's fallen asleep, all damp in his basket, hes theres for the durration of his PM nap now!. ive just had to cover him with a blanket!! Do little boys not care if theyre wet, dirty etc(he doesnt cry about his nappy either...only for food and cuddles)


----------



## tas1

Lol train them harder.....I think even a hammer to the head won't work lol mine is only good when he wants something! 

Caleb is so knackered from yesterday he bearly had his feeds then he woke at half 6 and only had 4oz when normally it's 6-7oz then he slept through he 9.30am feed so I woke him at 10.30 and he had 5oz and is now asleep! I think yesterday made him feel shit coz his noses is snotty again and has a little cough! I'm feeling really tired as well!

Caden goes to longleat tomorrow with my patents til Friday so I'm gonna be doing a spring clean til then as it's quite hard to sort cadens stuff out when he's here,he wants to keep everything lol

We have my in laws coming tonight to see if they can help out with our money issues or to tell my OH for spending the money on shit,I feel like they should of taught him while he was growing up but he was a spoilt only child hence why I wanted two children at least! Caden is learning that you can't have everything when you want it and you have to save I'm starting young lol

Hope everyone is ok!

So glad Alex is ok Ozzie and you have done an amazing job keeping him safe in your tummy and helping his heart! Gonna call Alex...Alex the awesome one lol


Oh I've spoken to soon about caleb not going bald coz it's starting poor kids x


----------



## molly85

lol abby is nearly as grim she will cry at wee but not at poo unless its a monster poo ands theres no room for her in her nappy. 

I was all wide awake then an hour of screaming my head kills and am exhausted

god knows how these ladies do it? maybe sticks are involved?


----------



## tas1

I was thinking of ways to save money and come up with a good idea and dont know why it's taken me this long to figure out! Why not buy baby milk etc from boots as it's the same price then at Christmas you'll have all these points to spend on Christmas presents!

Also need advice calebs thrush hasn't cleared what do I do? Should I ring the docs again? 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

> "hammer to the head"

 lol:haha:

i mean, my DH cant help it at present, poor sod is working away, so a bit like gilz, i am actually doing everything, and as we joke, a 2 min shower is 2 mins we cant afford!!. Even now Bailey is stiring so im typing frantically lol!.
But i can ask him to do something, and he might do it, or wander off, or just wonder off. And when we go out, im left packing the babies bag, sorting the feeds out, doing one last nappy change, dressing him, putting him his seat and carrying the whole lot to the car lol!.
As for the night feeds, that was never going to happen!:dohh:silly me!:dohh:

BTW, im constipated!, so busy ive been putting off time to go for a poop!,now i cant go at all!


----------



## molly85

cat i am plain selfish I will have a normal shower if she screams so be it she won't be hungry or wet etc just wants me or her dummy lol.

I am sat here 1 handed typing as she has just finished her lunch. 

matts the same sort of he'll take her to the car but i jhave to lug the pram bit bloody cheek i wasn't meant to carry much but 2 weeks after having abby i was lugging stuff about next time i will have a section just so i have to rest lol


----------



## tas1

Next time??? Your wanting more Molly??

I'm like you cat I'll do everything for both of my boys and OH will just get himself sorted then put caden in the car and that's it! I have to ask him alot to do stuff

Xx


----------



## molly85

tas i'm an only child i only agreed to have abby if we have more than 1. I was a young carer so as where you have 2 so they aren't spoiled i want 2+ so if need be she isn't lonley and the only one to look after us when we are old and decripid


----------



## tas1

That's a good reason! I think I used the caden being lonely reason to my OH as well! 

Oh my word I'm laughing at one of cadens programmes x


----------



## pinkclaire

Tas I live right near longleat lol. 

Gilz I thought of some other things that helps settle colicky/windy/reflux babies. Carrying them on your forearm face down, in a real blokey way, omg that's hard to describe! It really works though! I've had two bad nights with Charlotte, I seriously wanted to stab OH in the head just because he was asleep throughout it lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh also have you tried the 'I love u' massage?


----------



## loopylollipop

Lovely pictures Ozzie, super big hugs and congrats. Glad things looking good with Alex's heart :thumbup::flower:

All other photos lovely too - everyones birth pics are great. Molly yours is funny looks like you are lovin that gas & air :haha:

Tas - what have you tried for the thrush so far? Oh and Dylan is getting balder by the day. I looked in his moses basket bedding and thought the cat had been sleeping in there! But no, it was all his hair :cry:

Gotta dash, the boobie monster is awake....


----------



## tas1

I got nystan oral suspension nystatin from the doctor but it's ran out now! I really don't want pump loads of chemicals in his little body if they arent gonna work,it looked like it was getting better but it looks like it has spread to the side of his mouth 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh!!!!! I forgot some more good news!!!!!!! DH got the Tesco at home customer service job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: He found out 10 minutes before I went in for my section! A son and a new job all in one day! What a lucky guy :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats fab news Ozzie xx


----------



## tas1

Great news Ozzie! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh!!!!! I forgot some more good news!!!!!!! DH got the Tesco at home customer service job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: He found out 10 minutes before I went in for my section! A son and a new job all in one day! What a lucky guy :haha:

Amazing!!! :dance:


----------



## molly85

Brilliant ozzie so how does that work?

Loopy I loved it matt had to force it out my mouth i was meant to give it over to push but i used the mouth piese to bight down on.


----------



## gilz82

Claire I know exactly what hold you mean, my hv showed me it. Noah tends to puke if I hold him like that within a couple of hours of feeding but I have been trying it at night. Also starting the try i love you massage now that he's more confident about being naked. We are having round two of baby massage classes starting this week. Hopefully I'll actually get to touch him this time. 

As for our hospital appointment it was a complete farse. Noah was in so much pain he screamed his face purple the whole time we were there. Our paediatrician said "oh can't up the meds so just feed him if he's screaming. I was super confused as he's the same man who told me a fortnight ago it was so important not to over feed him. I reminded him of that point and he just looked at me and repeated what he'd said previously. Asked him what I'm supposed to do given Noah screamed all night the past two nights and he said he was sure it'll get better with age. WTF is that! That's not and answer and I don't just accept that my previously non screamy baby just had to exist as this new screamy version. 

No idea what to do now other than feed him when I think is correct, have no ideas about how to deal with the pain he's in.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance: Ozzie!

Finally managed to get some decent footprints off Jacob with a new footprinting kit I bought off ebay for like £3....

This is the link

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250622495457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and this is what we got...


----------



## molly85

now that i am ordering. might get one for molly to


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I would order a few and do a practise sheet first :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

hehe brilliant. i can scan it then so molly can sign stuff if i print on stickers


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just Catching up ....

:hug: for unsettled babies during the day and crap nights too :hugs:

Molly I would apply for that job ... nothing ventured nothing gained right :thumbup:

:wohoo: for been home Ozzie .... great news about Alex heart :thumbup: loving the pics :) Ozzie it seems either our grad men are bloody fab or bloody crap :wacko: and bloody great news on your DHs new job :wohoo:

Gilz I just read your post to my DH and he thinks its appalling :sad1: shame on that bloody Dr for chatting crap :hug: as for odd smell in lady garden I too think mine smells different :shrug: not offensive just different I put it down to settling hormones too :)

Madcat Bailey is doing so well :happydance: tell me more about these crystals :thumbup: as for little boys not minding if they are dirty Charlie is the opposite :lol: he cries when he poos (alot of babes do right!) but he also screams when he has a wet nappy :rofl: when he starts screaming we do the tick list :winkwink: and when we realise the only thing it can be is his nappy we change it and hes all smiles as soon as he realises your changing his bum .... hes a funny child :rofl: 

Tas yeah for cleaning out :) I cleaned Olivers bedroom yesterday whilst he was at school and at MILs for tea and filled two black bags of his `models` am a baddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd Mummy :rofl: great news your inlaws are coming to sort your OH and cash out :thumbup:

:rofl: for `HAMMER TO HEAD` & `STABBING DH` comments! DH commented today he cant do owt right these days well he isnt bloody far wrong :haha:

ohhhhhhhhhh Sofie ta for that link I am going to purchase because our 3D foot mould attempt was a dirty great big fail :cry: beautiful prints btw :winkwink:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MADLYSBOYS said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh Sofie ta for that link I am going to purchase because our 3D foot mould attempt was a dirty great big fail :cry: beautiful prints btw :winkwink:

hehe our 3d mould failed epically too! :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie that is absolutely fantastic hun!!!! Alex is such a little trooper isnt he! 

fantastic photos too hun you all look so happy, content and proud! xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

As for land of Madly ....

We arent doing so good today either :( Charlie just doesnt want to feed :nope: between 10am and now he has only taken 6oz all day..... between 10am and 2pm I struggled to get him to take 3oz because he was just taking little sips or refusing to take any milk at all and at 4pm when I got home from the school run he took a full 3oz bottle .... no wonder really cause he was probably so bloody hungry :cry: I got talking to a fellow Mummy today in Tescos and she told me that some baby formulas are higher in sugar than others (which is why colicky babies settle better on some formulas than others!) and sugar irritates colic no end and that I should ask for the higher calorie formula because this will be lower sugar :shrug: We are using gripe water and for the best part it works but hes still refusing milk :shrug: am so confused .... My HV is coming to weigh him tomorrow so am going to discuss it with her (my HV did say cow & gate which Charlie is on is less rich than other formulas so I guess the Mummy in Tescos is right about that!) am not expecting him to have gained a great amount in the last two weeks since he was last weighed but we will see :thumbup: He has his jab and 8wk check next Thursday so I can ask the Dr about the higher calorie milk then :thumbup: I just dont know wether this is colic or silent reflux :cry: the consultant and Dr both now think colic because even on the strongest reflux medication Charlies unsettled patterns didnt change ie he still refused milk and his intake hasnt inproved but I just dont know anymore :cry:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Madly is Charlie snuffley at all? Like he is getting a cold? My MW told me that babies who are unwell don't feed very well? 

:shrug: Hopefully other mummies with more experience could help you out....

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Sofie hon :kiss:

I did think he had a rattly chest on Sat/Sun but it seems to have settled down now :shrug: hes just done `THE` biggest dirty nappy so I think maybe he had tummy ache :wacko: he seems ok now :dohh:

I order one of those kits :winkwink: two applicators and two wipes thingey :rofl: theres room for error then!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Someone shoot me :hissy:

I keep ordering things of ebay and keep forgetting to do this through the nectar website to get my nectar points grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## molly85

ohh instructions madly i have nectar


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well you go onto the nectar website log into your account and then click on the ebay link which brings up another browser window then you log into your ebay account and you get points on what you buy :) only am an idiot and keep forgetting to do it :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Works too if you bid on something and win it as long as you bid on it through the nectar site :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

complicated. 

is anyone having a party or doo to introduce their baby to friends and family?


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz I do it to Charlotte over her clothes and it does seem to help! Can't believe the conflicting advice you've got! How frustrating for you! Does he root if he's hungry? (sorry hope that doesn't come across wrong but I'm not sure whether FF babies root?!) that's the way I can tell if Charlotte is hungry rather than uncomfortable? In hindsight I think I fed James to often which probably made his reflux worse :shrug:

What's this about nectar? Missed that!


----------



## molly85

claire do i have a daft baby she trys eatting my arm i am presumming this is her hungry?

how often is she feeding? abby isgoing 2 hours from the end of her last feed occasionally 3 same at night are we rougghly on track for bfing?


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah sounds like she's rooting Molly, also they will suck your finger if they are hungry. If you put a baby on your chest they will find your nipple themselves if they're hungry, it's pretty amazing I think!

Sounds perfect to me! Lottie is approx 3hrs from the start of a feed to another! How long is she feeding for?


----------



## tas1

Madly your not a bad mummy just an organised one,I cleared some toys out the other month and caden hasn't noticed they have gone,they are in my downstairs cupboard waiting for car boot or someone to buy through the paper! My OH is gonna do a car boot on Sunday with his mum to raise some money for us! They talked to us about all money problems and hopefully it will work just gotta cut back on stuff!
I too didn't know about eBay and nectar which I will be doing from now on!

Gilz that's terrible about your doctor! Could you not give him calpol (it's my answer to everything) they can have 2.5mls twice a day from 2months(my doc told me that when I took caleb when he was 6wks old and he had a cough) might take he pain away to at least get him to sleep!

I have a pound to lose then I'm pre pregnancy weight :) 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow that's amazing tas well done! I weighed myself a week ago and I had lost 10kilos so another 5 to go to prepreg. Hopefully that's even less now! I just need to get rid of these horrid stretchmarks on my tummy. I'm so gutted about them I can't even bare my DH to look at me at the moment!


----------



## molly85

claire usually 10 -20 mins not usually more than 30. ohyes the chest crawling is mental

she seems to have stopped proper napping i think she has maybe had 12/13 hours sleep in the last 24 how they do this when shes still meant to be on 18 is beyond me


----------



## pinkclaire

I find it's a vicious circle, the less they sleep the harder it is to get them to sleep. It's true that sleep breeds sleep! If she's been awake a while I would try and get her to go down if you can? 

Try and extend your feeding to 30 mins everytime, when she's finished on one offer it again, if she still comes off offer the other. She'll probably go longer between feeds if you can manage it?


----------



## molly85

sort of just done that. ido find as i can nurse on my side when shes done that in bed and yes i have fallen asleep she sleeps longer. am guessing she can help herself to more until shes completely full. i am being rubbish at setting up a routine for her


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Something I picked up from working with kids for so long is that babies can get over stimulated as well. So, if you've had lots of people over or been holding LO for long periods of time, they won't settle as well. I just had this problem with Alex tonight and I fed him, let him lay on the pillow over my lap without rubbing his head or anything and then I put him in his moses basket, made sure his hands were covered and rested my hand on him. He's settled now :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I wouldn't worry tbh Molly, it's important for bf babies to feed on demand and it's hard to get a routine going until they are older. Just try and make 7am-7pm day and 7pm-7am night, in how you respond to her and that will help her settle into her own routine. Personally I would let her lead you on it but like Ozzie said they do get over stimulated easily. In between feeds she should be sleeping at least part of the time!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well we are having a shit night already...

Jacob doesn't seem to settle after an evening feed and I got that upset I went outside and had a cigerette! :cry: I am so mad at myself for doing it!

I had been quit for 6 weeks and only now do I decided to pick one up! I didn't enjoy it and it just made me more upset! :cry:

Rang my mum and she thinks it could be colic...apparently I had it when I was a baby at evening feeds aswell. It is so hard to get wind up from him anyway.

DH has never been able to get a burp up from him and I have only ever heard him burp maybe twice since he has been born? :shrug:

HV is round tomorrow morning so I will see what she say's bu I am going to get some infocol just incase :nope:

God I am soooo annoyed with myself :cry:


----------



## tas1

Caleb hasnt feed well at all today he may of finished one bottle totally and now I'm trying to get him to have his last feed but he has had 3oz and won't wake up for more! Also he was sick two hours after his feed quite alot as well should I worry? Ive never had a sicky baby before so everytime he's sick I panick!

Claire my belly is covered in stretchmarks it's horrible 

X


----------



## molly85

i'm a serious pink zebra.

shes def over stimulated i get her chilled out then sleepy go to put her down and more crying. I am now feeling like a right useless mum i have no idea what I am doing. her natural night is 10 -10 which she has prob got from me. just feeling we should be in some proper routine now andshe can sleep 4 hours shes done it


----------



## tas1

Hey Molly your not a useless mum! It's hard to be a mum sometimes and sometimes things dont go the way we plan so just take one step at a time and I hope tonight is good for you xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Your not useless your doing brilliant! It's really hard adjusting to having a child, like I said she'll get herself into a routine it's such early days I really wouldn't worry! You can always try a bed time routine if it helps? But honestly I wouldn't worry until 4-6 months old as that's when they start learning! Molly do you think she could be having a growth spurt? She'll do four hours again if she's done it before. With babies I've learnt everything is just a phase, whether it's good or bad, it always ends and then cones back round again lol.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ps if your struggling get the baby sleep system by Wendy Deane, honestly it's the best book, it talks about how to get them to sleep better at night and encourage them to sleep longer. Might help you feel more organised if your doing something towards it? Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

morning all..

havent had time to catch up on the posts,but hopefully i can later on..hope everyone is ok.


grrr,,,one 1am feed, one 5am and 6.30am.
its baileys monthly weigh-in at the clinic this morning:thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck madcat!

Lottie has a cold plus her two week growth spurt, I'm feeding every hour to hour and a half at night the last three nights. I am exhausted! Hopefully last night is the last one as Matts back to work tomorrow :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

ALot of the grad babes have colds, have i passed on good immunity or is bailey lucky?. "Touch wood"


----------



## tas1

Caleb has started being really snotty again and a little cough but it's not that bad coz his temp is fine and he's eating weeing and pooing ok he's just grumpy! 

Well caden is going away today and I'm thinking my plans to do a big spring clean will go out of the window as caleb is grumpy! I've got 3 days to do it so I'll do bit by bit!

I'm getting caleb weighed tomorrow so I'll see if he's been a little piggy or not! And I'm gonna ask about his thrush! 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless all the poorly grad babies! my boy is on the cough and sore throat stage of his cold, how do i know .. . well it is the same stage i am at and we are both pulling the same pained face when we sneeze/cough poor little thing!


----------



## pinkclaire

Lottie's got one because my ILs were here at the weekend and their kids always have colds and are rubbish at washing their hands and touch her when I'm not looking! It's always been the same everytime we see them James gets a cold and now Lottie!


----------



## tas1

I hate it when your kids get poorly because of others! Whenever caden is poorly he knows to wash his hands or use the anti-bact gel! Then I anti-bact all his toys and everywhere my friends kids have touched! 
That's what I'm gonna be doing this week making sure I have no germs in the house coz my OH has a cold as well. 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

It's just annoying as if they washed their hands it wouldn't be so bad! My hubby is crap to, he thinks I'm being over the top with stuff but we fall out all the time over it lol. I'm the one who spends hours reading about kid related stuff so I know best in my head lol.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well Charlie now has a cold too :cry: our poor grads babes :sad1:

Its his weigh in today too .... HV here at 12.15pm wish us luck am guesstimating he now weighs 10lb 14oz ( he was 10lb 9oz two weeks ago when he was last weighed only 5oz gain since birth :cry: ) am not stressing but am getting concerned over his lack of feeding now so intend to speak with her again :thumbup:

Just waiting on MIL and step FIL to arrive she said she would be here between 9-9.30am so I got up showered and did some of my morning chores etc and its now past 10am and no bloody sign :hissy: why do people do that give you a timescale with a 30mins gap and then turn up fecking late :trouble: I could be doing some chores :growlmad:


----------



## vbaby3

Fingers crossed charlie has put on some weight madly.x

Gilz hope you had a better night with noah last night.Its so frustrating nobody seems to be able to help.You would think a paediatrician would be able to help in someway.x

Ozzie big congrats again,gorgeous pics.I'm delighted alex is doing so well.
Great news about dh's job too,things are definayely looking up!!!x

Hope baileys weigh in goes well madcat.

sofie,that does sound like colic.There's lots of stuff you can try,but a lot of the time you have to wait it out,they just grow out of it.I know when i had shay he was so bad it was unbearable.hand jake over to dh and let him pace the floor with him for a while and go where you can't hear the crying.dh and i did 'shifts' with shay.it was the only way i could get through it.

God these babies are so unpredictable at night!!
Last wk teagan slept thru twice,this wk when i really need it she's being completely ridiculous.
yesterday morning i was up from 3.30 am,got her semi settled by 5am,but she was shuffling and grunting so i couldn't get back to sleep at all and of course orans up at 6am.:cry:

I then had to drive down to dublin in the aftyernoon with all 3 kiddies in tow to go to my aunts funeral.Then drive back up afterwards.Didn't get home til 10.30.I'm just wrecked.
Last night after a feed at 2.30am I left her in her own room,she is so restless I can't sleep through her shuffling and grunting.I went back to my own bed at 4am and slept til she started crying at 6.30.Might consider putting her out to her own room soon,for my own sanity.Even when she's sleeping I'm awake listening to her making noises.Plus dh makes an almighty racket turning over in bed,and EVERYTIME he does it it disturbs her,just when the shuffling has stopped it starts again!!

Madcat I think the only reason Teagan had a cold is because shay brought it home from school and gave it to all of us,and both shay and oran practically sneeze in her face,and kiss her with big snotters all over their noses!
They both have a cold again after a wk of being snot free so she'll probably have another in a few days!


----------



## molly85

Dear god the lack of immunity on this thread lol. I don't know any kids except teenagers they don't tend to be as snotty.

well after last night minor mental crisis of faith when Isigned off she was asleep and slept til 2am. I then fed her 15 minutes in she was out again so quick nappy change and loo trip for me and she fed for another 20 then fast asleep and back in bed by 3. shen then woke at 6 am not in my nature to be up at this time so repeated the cycle and she woke at 10.15. so i followed the 30 minute advise which seemed to work and i used her scratch mits on her sleep suit which I guess is what ozzie meant. she had previously had boob access for nearly an hour somewhere between 8pm and 9.30pm not 100% on timings


----------



## tas1

Oh my word my children are totally different....caden use to sleep loads in the day and night but caleb only got into a routine at 6wks of sleeping from 11pm-6am but in the day I get one day in a week where he sleeps all day so why can't it be today coz I really wanna have a good clean....may sound weird but I've been dying to since he was born coz I couldn't touch my knees let alone give the house a good scrub......aaaarrrrggghhhh ah well I've got tomorrow to try or Friday!

Xx


----------



## molly85

wrap hun? pb said i had long \rms reaching round mine so could just be me that can do it. Good luck with the weigh ins ladies


----------



## madcatwoman

I think my 42 weeks of pregnancy passed on full immunity to Bailey:haha:

He had his Weigh - in, Hes now 11lb.11oz:thumbup:

Question, for your babies around the same age as Bailey(7weeks) are they on 150ml?(about 5.5oz i think). And do they finish it all in one go or leave some, usually because theyre getting tired?.
Bailey tends to get tired durring 'some' of his day feeds, the hv said if that happens its a hint to use bigger teats, but i tried no3's the other day and they just overflowed from his mouth lol!:wacko:.

i ment to add... I was telling DH how busy my days are now, as soon as bailey kips im whizzing around the house doing chores. he said "Why dont you ask my mum to help?"...i said "i cant see your mum doing someone elses housework!"...he said "no, she wouldnt, but she would look after bailey".
JESUS!. I didnt have a baby just so i could pass him onto someone else to look after while i spend time with the hoover!, someone correct me if im wrong...but arent relatives ment to offer help around the house????


----------



## molly85

my MIL has and will also holdabby but she knows here place and seems to be in general a bit odd.

fab weight gain btw


----------



## madcatwoman

> ...a bit odd?"

:shrug:, what, odd like mine?lol:haha: or nice odd/funny odd?!!


----------



## molly85

odd like yours is the norm mine is just odd lol. 

jeez abby fed so well over night nowits every 2 hours she must be growing think we might be going for a walk in the rain in a bit not sure if i should take molly shes not a big rain fan


----------



## tas1

Well I have given up on my big clean as calen will only sleep for half hr on his own so I decided to go to bed with him and he slept for half hr woke up then is asleep again and I darent move!
My OH has learnt not to say let my mum help coz one she doesn't clean up as well as me and two I didn't have children to miss out on them to clean up while someone else is having the pleasure with them hence why I have given up now!

Also caleb will sometimes fall asleep during feeds cat but that when he hasn't slept well the day before I personally don't think it's a sign he needs a bigger teat I take it as a sign he is knackered or he is getting to cosy, try holding him away from you body so he can't get cosy or feed him while he is in his bouncy chair! Sometimes HV think they know best i will never accept anything they say as they told me caden wasn't teething at 6months as he was too young then two days later he cut two teeth! They also told me off for weaning him early but he's fine loves food and tries anything so I won't hestite to do it again although Im gonna try wait til 6 months this time but if he's showing signs of wanting abit more I will!

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry for the self adsorbed post Ladies I will catch up a little later ( quiet baby pending :( ) but heres a quick update on Charlie before I dash off to the Drs :thumbup:


I`ve been a little upset :sad1:

Charlie is 10lb 14oz so my guesstimate was spot on :wacko: so in the 7+2wks since he was born he has gained on 10oz which is roughly 1.5oz each week on average :( Hes dropped centiles as well mmmm not sure on how many exactly need to look at his red book properly :thumbup: Charlie was screaming for practically nearly all of her visit and she agrees with me that its time further investigation was done ie checking out his tummy and to see if hes intolerant to something :thumbup: I dont think he had reflux or silent reflux because even the strongest reflux medicine did nowt for his behaviour patterns which arent in any set order either :nope: sometimes he screams all day other days hes as happy as larry, sometimes he feeds well taking a good 3oz other times he screams and acts as if he wants it but wont take it, sersiously its like living with two babies and when I wake up on a morning I dont know which baby am going to have that day :cry: Its so sad because whens hes a happy chappy hes so happy but when hes unsettled he wont even let me hold him close and cuddle him we have tried everything from different bottles to different milks, medications prescribed and over the counter and I am at a loss as is the HV :sad1: She says that even if he did have colic it doesnt explain the lack of weight gain she says that even the most colicky baby gains and gains well ..... for some reason my beautiful little boy just doesnt like his milk :shrug:

So we have a Drs appointment at 4.10pm its with yet another Dr from my practice (this will be the 4th we have seen!) AND no doubt she will have a different opinion to the rest but we will see :thumbup: My HV had also specified we are to have an urgent paediatrics referral to a Dr a Leeds LGI who specialises in babies who struggle to gain weight .... she monitors and watches their feeding habits and patterns :wacko:

Wish me luck :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly I really hope that you get to the bottom of what is going on with Charlie soon :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Good luck madly I really hope they sort it out for poor Charlie and you! Hugs to you xx


----------



## vbaby3

Aw madly good luck at the doctors.Hope they can get to the bottom of things hun.xxx

Madcat,teagan is only on 4ozs and she doesn't ever really finish it.Sometimes she might take half then take the other half an hr later.Sometimes she falls asleep and I usually wait until then to change her nappy which wakens her.If its the bedtime feed and she's trying to sleep and has taken hardly any of her bottle I strip her legs and put moisturiser on them!!!!Very mean I know!during the day I will just leave her be if she falls asleep,she's usually awake within the hour and will take some more of it.
I personally amn't changing teats as I think the no 1's are for 0-3 month babies for a reason.It takes as long as it takes to feed her.Faster flowing milk will not help her reflux and colic symptoms any.
As for family members offering to do my housework,or mind my children for me it doesn't happen,they all live too far away.I would gladly let them do either lol!
And I don't think its a case of I didn't have children to let someone else look after them,I think I'm also me,and some me time is very important.You really can't be mummy 100% of the time.I was like that with Shay but learnt the hard way that you've gotta give in and let go a little,or you start to lose yourself.
Madact by that I don't mean you should leave bailey with mil,but in time when you feel ready you should leave him with your dad or someone you feel comfortable with,or even leave him with dh and take yourself off into town,meet your friends for lunch or go get your hair done.

Gilz hows Noah doing today?


----------



## gilz82

He's been pretty settled Vbaby up until right now and hes decided to start screaming again. Of course just at the point I was trying to grab something to eat!! He did actually sleep last night so fingers crossed we get some more tonight as it's his first jags tomorrow and this is already attempt number 3 at them. How's your day going hon?

Madcat Noah takes 5 x 5oz bottles per day. He never leaves any and it takes about half an hour to feed and wind him. Because of the reflux I wind him after every oz. But as we are all aware Noah is probably not good comparison for anyone with regards to food as he has proved he's a little piggy and would eat all day to keep the reflux at bay :hugs:


----------



## molly85

ah maybe thats it give him a 5oz 3 times a day then give him an ounce or 2 an hour ????????? not quite what the daft doc says. maybe see if he takes 6oz before bed? more of my random feeding noah thoughts. abby has eatten every 2- 2.5 hours during the day, they are the closest in age but not size.


----------



## gilz82

The problem is if I split his feeds into little ones I can't give him his meds with each feed. The ones with no meds tend to end up with lots of puking so I wouldn't want to make that worse. It's blooming catch 22 whatever I do. 

Molly how is Abby with following objects with her eyes? Noah failed his developmental checks at 6 weeks actual, which was to be expected but he's nearly five weeks corrected and still doesn't following an object from side to side.


----------



## madcatwoman

wow, Noah actually feeds very well then!.:thumbup:

im getting more than a 2 min shower this evening.But Bailey is showing symptoms of colic on the way,:shrug:(i think) DH keesp saying he only gets it when hes home!:haha::wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby. I dont know when i'll ever feel ready to leave him with MIL, simply because there are big trust issues between us, i tell her to do one thing and she does another, they say you should leave your baby with someone you trust&are comfortable with, but i feel neither of those qualities:nope:,its not good.

I do have the dentist coming up soon, and have had to ask my dad to keep an eye on bailey for an hour,im not really ready for that, but needs musts!, i'll have to put my dad on a babies refresher course, but at least i trust him.

I would leave bailey with DH, but i dont know, i just got a niggling feeling that he could sneak bailey off to MIL behind my back, maybe this is me being paranoid, but im not sure!.


----------



## molly85

if its a worry its probably true.
I left abby with my mum for half an hour their house is hole shes like a teenager in all ways but abby was asleep and I figured if i can leave her there for half an hour I can leave her with MIL for 3 or so to go for dinner.

what does the instruction leaflet say on giving his meds? whats the reasoning fir it bein in different feeds i was thinking moremake 4oz with meds where needed and litterally split into 2 bottles. poor wee mite. wish i could help more


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly! hope everything went well with charlies appointment and that the ball is finally rolling for finding out what is going wrong bless him xkx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:cry: HV has just been round Jacob has colic :cry:

Will catch up with all the post's when I get home...

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

There is no booklet Molly his meds dosages are all recalculated based on his weight time we see the consultant and unfortunately they can't go in his milk I have to syringe them into his mouth 15 mins before a feed. 

Not looking forward to Noah's jags tomorrow but suppose it'll be one set out of the way!!


----------



## molly85

eugh no making it easier. im guessing 3 lotsof 5 is out. i'm sure you have thought of everything tho.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thank you for all your lovely words of support :hugs:

Well in short the Dr agrees with referring to paediatrics sooner rather than later :thumbup: shes doing an urgent faxed referral so I should get an appointment real soon! Basically she agrees my little man has some very odd feeding habits and she finds it really odd theres no pattern to them either :wacko: One day hes as happy and larry the next day he screams and refuses to feed :( he feeds well when hes been fussy over his previous feed but still is only taking 2oz - 3oz max .... he will root for food and boy does he root hes like a little piglet then he sucks on the teat and starts crying :shrug: he will cry a little more inbetween taking a few sips and then he might settle and take a good olde swig (1oz) then he starts crying again and uses the teat as a pacifier :wacko: we have tried different milk, teat, bottles and meds and although some do help a tad the feeding habits never really go away :nope: I feel like I have two babies and when I wake up on a morning I dont know which one I will get that day :sad1: we as parents have exhausted all avenues now.

The Dr doesnt think its reflux because he just fed before we went into see her and she said she would hear the milk refluxing in his tummy and chest but she couldnt hear a thing (this has been said to us before!) She says he might well have colic on top of whatever else is going on but that wouldnt stop him gaining weight because even the most refluxy/colicky babies gain weight well :wacko: She said she wouldnt be so quick to refer if 1) he was unsettled but gaining because then that would point to colic or 2) he was settled but not gaining because this could mean he was just slow to gain and they would wait until hes past the 3mth mark before doing anything further but because Charlie is both unsettled and not gaining it points to something other and her gut feeling is maybe an intolerance she agrees with me and HV there seems to be something else which we just arent seeing :thumbup: 

Must admit as so fed up of people saying `he will gain in his own time` `he was a big baby at birth so its allowed` :saywhat: `Hes alert and well looking` I mean my argument is that Charlie could just be getting enough to make him `well` and how much would it take it tip him over into `unwell` 

I swear am not a paranoid mummy I have a gut feeling something isnt quite right I have had this feeling pretty much since day one :cry: he was fine until he was 6days old and I found that bloody lump in his jawline :sad1:

Despite everything I had a :cry: earlier but I feel better and feel like am dealing with it so well .... am so proud of myself because its not easy spending nearly everyday been unable to do anything to help my baby whilst he screams the house down :( I miss breakfast and lunch most days and if I do manage a coffee its usually cold before I drink it :dohh: I eat a big tea and give myself an headache from over eating at that one meal but despite all this I wouldnt change a thing I love my boy and I love being his Mummy :cloud9:


----------



## tas1

Oh madly I'm glad they are finally doing something about it and i hope things get better fast when they find out! This is another example where doctors should listen to the mother because mums know best!

Xx


----------



## molly85

hugs madly computer crashed earlier so i made kess sence than usual


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So have been catching up as promised :winkwink:

Tas well done on getting back to your pre-preg weight 1lb is nothing :wohoo: and great news about the car boot :thumbup: we are considering doing one at some point cause I have a load of stuff I could probably sell on :)

Pink your doing great on the weight loss too :wohoo: as for stretchmarks ...I`m stretchmark city over here!

SK so sorry you had another crap night and poor little Jake ... hes joined the colic/reflux gang too :cry:

Molly hon ditto what pink and Tas said ... your not a bad Mummy :hugs: hey we all have trying times but we work through them and then wonder why we even worried in the first place :dohh: and well done abby on a good nights sleep for Mummy :winkwink:

Lots of big :hug: for all the babes with colds :( its bloody shite :cry:

Huge :hug: vbaby for crap nights too and a long drive :hugs:

Well done madcat and Bailey on a fab weight gain :wohoo: as for feeding Charlie takes max 3oz every 2-3hrs so am afraid we are not the best pair to compare with :wacko: As for leaving Bailey ditto what vbaby said do it in your own time but am also in agreement with vbaby that you do need some time to yourself and infact if am honest I think it makes me a better Mummy to have some time out sometimes remember your you too and you dont want to loose that :thumbup: As for leaving him with MIL I can relate to this and told my MIL this morning no way would I be leaving Charlie with her anytime soon (she offered to have him in two wks when my mum has her next hospital appointment - for any none journal stalkers my mum got bad news last week at her hospital appointment so I want to be there at her next!) despite everything (MIL been a pure nightmare!) hes far too unsettled and it will do us both more harm than anything to be apart right now (am worrying over PND!) so IF and WHEN I leave Charlie it will be with someone who I can also trust and over here thats not MIL either :sad1:

Gilz hon I hope everything goes well with Noahs jabs tomorrow I will be thinking about you both :hugs:

Thank you all again for all your support :kiss:

Molly :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lounge is in darkness now. little screamers fallen asleep we will head for bath at 9 and bed for 10 see how it goes


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly glad your getting refered I hope you find out whats wrong soon :hugs:

Molly glad your feeling better and she did well overnight! I do find Charlotte does a 2 hr feed for every 3-4 hour feed in 24 hrs! Just need to get the nights sorted because the last three I reckon I've had maybe 4hrs tops in total and DH is back to work tomorrow so no nap for me :cry:


----------



## molly85

eugh whats a nap last one i had was the day she came home i think.

do i stick to 30 mins or go longer? she has got the hang of it now


----------



## gilz82

Madly if you don't hear from paeds within a couple of days take Charlie to a&e. I know it's unpleasant but they will send you straight to paeds and will be dealt with there and then. I know nobody wants to spend time at a&e but it would get you seen quickly. Massive hugs :hugs: I know how soul destroying the constant screaming is, at least Noah is quiet for me when he's eating.


----------



## molly85

im being dim is the screaming 24.7 or just at night.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just catching up on posts now. I've been trying to take it easy. We had to go back for Alex's cardiology appointment today and he had decided to be a wee menace last night and not sleep until DH brought him through the living room at 3am after I broke down sobbing, lol! I mentioned it to the community midwife this morning and she said we did the right thing because he was probably smelling my milk and couldn't settle. He was very stimulated yesterday though. He's been a gem today though.

:hugs: to all the grad mums! Seems like just one thing after another! I feel guilty cause Alex is doing so well *touch wood*. He won't need a pacemaker any time in the near future! :happydance: In fact, the doctor said that they would only really put one in when he starts to complain about not being able to keep up with other children! His ECG was great as well! We're back in a month for just a check-up. It was funny because I asked if there was anything I needed to look for or do and the doctor said basically to treat him like a completely normal baby. :happydance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly, I have been having 'naps' from 7-8am as I havent slept, my son is up at 6am sharp and its really getting to me! Charlotte seems to sleep fine in the morning when DH takes her off me, so I'm wondering if its because she can smell my milk at night? No chance of me getting any help at night though!

I have now been trying to get James to bed for 1 hr and 40 mins, I really am struggling to cope with it, I'm physically exhausted!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie snap about the milk lol amazing about the pacemaker, dont feel guilty, we all have our ups and downs with children, you have had a rough time lately xx


----------



## molly85

oh bloody hell on the milk, so if i have a crap night as i am flying solo so much is it worth putting her in the nursery? she physically can not lie face down it wobbles over lol. she always sleeps til 10amlikean alarm clock so istay in bed to


----------



## pinkclaire

Charlotte tend to sleep most the morning as well! Just wish I could lol. I've been thinking that about the nursery as well, shes to young now and really I want her in with us longer, but if this continues I might give it a go for all our sakes!

Update, James is still awake ahhh

Now tomorrow, do I go to bed while James is at nursery, but might maybe make me dwell on things a bit to much, or try and go out with Charlotte and meet up with a friend?


----------



## molly85

personally i go out if i'm not at home i'm not making it messy. make it lunch though. do you nurse in public?

crap she's asleep. i should have bathed her at 7 i knew it


----------



## pinkclaire

maybe I could try have a couple of hours and then go out about 12.30? If Lottie is good that is.


----------



## molly85

yup. then yournot staring at the same 4 walls


----------



## tas1

Awesome news Ozzie! Alex is a trooper!

Caleb is bathed and asleep now,I've spoken to caden and he is having a fab time away and doesn't seem bothered about not being with us which is comforting for pre school but makes me feel awful I miss him so much it's been too quiet and I think I will appreciate him more even his naughty bits! Feels weird just having one child in the house!!

What has everyone done today?? 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Pink sounds like a good plan!

Is James still awake? X


----------



## pinkclaire

Yep, 2 and a half hours now. What would you do??

Tas it's so quiet without your toddler around isn't it! We ended up going to longleat today its really good! They've got loads of new stuff for this year!


----------



## molly85

where is longleat/


----------



## tas1

What have you tried so far? Does he go to bed himself or do you stay in his room? I used to sit with caden til he fell asleep but I wouldn't talk to him or look at him! Then if he played up loads the calpol would come out lol 

They travelled down today and did a few pit stops and they are going tomorrow to longleat,he sounded so excited not bothered he was miles away! He's taken a little water pistol so he can shot the loins if they come to close lol and his magnify glass so he can look for gorillas lol coz their not big enough to see lol! 
Did James enjoy it? 
X


----------



## pinkclaire

Where are they staying Tas? James had an amazing time, there is so many things they can do even at their age there's animals you can stroke and touch etc. We didn't see the lions today lol we're saving that for another day as it was 2oclocl by the time we made it there today, as we decided where to go James went down for a nap :dohh:

I think he's asleep! I went and sung lullabies which seemed to work! That was my last tactic so thank god it worked, I drugged him 2 hours ago lol. 

Molly it's in Wiltshire it's not that far from you really, it's drivable and worth it x


----------



## molly85

lol you 2 and the calpol, whats the difference between paracetamol to a child to sleep and alcohol they can both wreck your liver? (niether of you feel bad over that its just a weird question)

i figured wiltshire where abouts near sailsbury?


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Molly, I actually gave him nurafen, his last back molar is coming through and it does look sore, nurafen is better for teething babies! 

It's near Warminster


----------



## molly85

lol fair enough matt suggested abby is teething she has no red gums so me thinks not. right1 sleeping baby best dash to bed


----------



## tas1

Hey I dint say I never use alcohol lol only joking on that one! You'll see Molly when you have to get it out it works miracles lol and it will only damage them if you let them drink it all at once,I've started using a tiny bit on calebs dummy when nothing else works as Caden started teething early so I'm guessing caleb will since his gums are quite bumpy!

Think they are staying at a travel lodge,they have been to the mucky pub with an indoor play area and tired themselves out I mean my dad lol! 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Gosh I'm not feeling safe in my house at the minute,when we came back off our holiday three lad ran down our drive (we share. Drive with four of our neighbours and it backs onto loads of gardens) and they started jumping over the fences so I rang the police then later on they did it again,so tonight whilst watching desperate housewives I saw someone with a yellow top on walking along the fence I could see the top half of him so it looked like he was walking along the wall that is near my car,so I rang the police again so I wS quite scared police came and looked around and they said it looks like someone has been laying in the weeds then jumped over the fence! So now I'm looking out of my living room window thinking is someone looking back and since I don't have my security light up it's quite dark! I don't wanna go to bed just incase someone breaks in! And my OH doesn't wanna go to bed either,what makes it scary is my OH went to his car about half an hour earlier and we didn't hear anyone go down the drive so how long have they been there for?!?!?!? 
All sorts are going through my head and I don't feel safe because my parents are away and I rely on my dad alot! Gosh my a pansy 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you were having a crappy night Tas did you get some sleep eventually?

Well we were back to a completely shit night over here. Did the usual night routine bath, bottle and bed for half 7. Noah slept soundly til half 10 when he woke up crying and grunting and drawing his legs up. All classic reflux symptoms so did what the useless paedatrician told me to and I fed him. Of course he took the whole bottle as eating stops the pain, drifted off to sleep and half and hour later projectile vomitted it back up all of himself and the crib. Then the grunting/crying etc started all over again. Basically just repeated right through til now. 

If so pissed off, I've now spoken to about 10 different mums/dads with reflux babies who all say once the meds are right they had happy contented little babies. None of them can believe that the paediatrician just said to live with my baby in pain every night. Also called and spoke to one of the mvs we really liked from Neonatal. She says in her experience it's all about balancing the meds and agrees once that is right everything should settle. She doesn't understand why the paediatrician would just suggest feeding him more as it's common knowledge that over feeding makes reflux worse. 

Back at my hv today for the weekly weigh in and Noahs first jags so I'm going to raise it again as there must be something they can do. I mean a fortnight ago when the new medication finally kicked in Noah was so contented for three days, he was getting a sleep without being in pain and not constantly vomiting even hours after feeds. 

Sorry for being ranty and self absorbed but I've had enough of watching him being in pain.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning.

ive just left Bailey in his cot with the mobile going around, so just a short one lol!.

Gilz, im so sorry. It must all feel sooo very hopeless for you and i know all you want is noah to be able to sleep, but you need it too as theres only so much you can so as well. Each morning i wonder how you got on the night before. I wish one of us could suggest something, i really do, but i guess all i can say is we're here for you to talk about it, anytime, just have a good winge ok!:thumbup:

Dont ask me what else it could be, but if the meds arent working, but do on other babies, are you sure it could be reflux? :hugs:

My night was fine, one 4.30feed and then up at 6.15, he was too awake by then. Its raining again today!:nope:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madcat :hugs: how did the colic turn out last night. 

I am sure it's reflux, he's had all the tests to confirm it, checking the ph of his stomach, they listened when he ate and could hear all the milk and acid churning etc. 

The problem is that the dosage of the medications is really sensitive so if it's not right it doesn't work. They haven't changed his dosage of ranitidine for a month now and he's gained almost 1.5lbs in that time. I pushed him to recalculate it on Tuesday and he just kept telling me to feed him more :grr:


----------



## madcatwoman

AH ok.It seems crazy, and esp the conflicting advice, feed hium less/feed him more!:wacko:

well, we had half an hour of colic, with about 4 bouts of crying!. So not bad at all, but not completely free like the last 2 nights(DH says it always happens when hes home!!).:wacko: He has been alot better though in the last 3 days, he did have 2 normal size feeds, so maybe thats why he had it last night, but definately better thanks hun:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh thanks good, well not good there was colic but good it was a short burst :thumbup:

My OH is home, there was a major incident in the cabling side of the company he works for so all of their jobs over the UK have been shut down til Monday. So he's coming to the hv with us, hopefully since it's not just me they'll take us seriously. I always think my hv isn't really listening to what I say.


----------



## pinkclaire

Good your OH is home Gilz, hope they listen to you! I was basically told the same, just that he'll grow out of it once we got the meds. It's crap isn't it!

Madcat glad you had a better night!

We did as well, went to bed at 10, fed her, then she was up 1.4.7 so that's better. I'm hoping it was just a growth spurt! James didn't wake until 6.45 which is late for him even after a 10 o'clock bedtime lol.


----------



## gilz82

I can't wait for Noah to be ready for weaning Claire as apparently that will really help as well because everything is thicker then but in the mean time he can't just go on like that. 

I fed him at half 5 and he just threw the whole lot back up ten minutes ago. That's over two hours after he ate, we are away backwards to how he was when he came home from neonatal. 

Glad you and Lottie had a better night and James slept well :dance:


----------



## pinkclaire

No I agree you can't carry on like that! Well it's my first day with the kids on my own, we've managed to get breakfast and changed nappies. Just finishing feeding Lottie then need to get us all dressed. Maybe we might make it to nursery for 9! 

My nice morning relaxing has disappeared lol my neighbour just rung and asked me to look after her kids for a couple of hours lol.


----------



## gilz82

Thats a lot to be juggling on your first day alone. Does your neighbour have no other option?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Thank you Gilz hon I think I will take Charlie to A&E if this goes on for much longer :thumbup: tbh I dont mind waiting its not like I have a lot else to do right now and we may just get some answers :kiss:

Molly not sure if you were asking Gilz or me or us both .... Charlies screaming doesnt have a set pattern but during the night hes ok :shrug: one day he can scream all day, the next day it might just be on and off and then randomly we get a day where hes as happy as larry .... this is why we are so baffled its all very random :wacko:

:hug: Pink for a mischievous little James :hugs: but :wohoo: for a good night with Lottie :) mmmmmm I hope you dont have your neighbours kids for too long and manage to put your feet up a bit :kiss:

Ozzie its brilliant news about Alex`s heart :wohoo:

Tas I miss Oliver the minute he leaves as well to the minute he comes back :dohh: am a ninny like that but do try to enjoy the little more freedom you have :) Sounds like you had a crap night too :( did you manage to sleep in the end?

:happydance: for another great night with Bailey madcat :)

Gilz hon I agree it sounds like Noahs meds need reviewing as for the consultant what an effing penis :hissy: I still can get over what he said to you grrrrrr! I will be thinking about you today and I hope Noahs jabs go well :thumbup: Great your OH is going to be around to pop along with you :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Morning all

Well I did get some sleep,I fell to sleep then my OH woke me up coz there was a loud bang so I had a slight heart attack then fell back to sleep til caleb woke at 2.30am so I put him in our bed stayed awake trying to listen out for anything plus I thought caleb would want feeding as he missed his 9-10 feed but must of fell back to sleep woke up at 5.30 for calebs feed still listening out lol! But luckily no-one broke in not sure if my car is damaged as I'm abit nervous to leave the house now,all my doors are locked and windows and I'm sat in silents how sad am I?!? But slot of murders have happened in S****horpe so you never know!

Gilz and madly your drs make me so angry why aren't they listening to you you guys know your babies better than they do! Gilz could you not go to a&e if Noah is no better? I think all the grads ladies should come to your appointments and kick up a fuss as well then the drs will listen lol! I really hope this gets sorted for you both.
Gilz could you try the hungrier baby formula as that's abut thicker and they say that's the step before weaning 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Tas glad you got some sleep in the end hun, I hope that everything is ok with your car now!

Gilz no she's got no other choice, she has to go to the job centre to sort out where she's going to be living and money and stuff because she's split up with her husband. It's not I'm this town and managed to get a lift with someone but couldn't take the kids!

How was your night madly?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad you managed some sleep in the end Tas :hugs: is your OH at work now?

Pink thanks for asking :hugs: basically crap :( I updated my journal as didnt really want to moan anymore here sadly if this carries on I might be like your friend :sad1:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok I'll go look now chin up Hun xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: to all those who had a crap night...

Madly I commented in your journal :hugs:

We had a crap night aswell. Jacob was in so much pain he didn't want to sleep in his basket and slept with me in my bed.

He basically cried all night and I couldn't calm him down until eventually at 4am he puked all over me and then settled down until 9am the poor bugger must of been knackerd!

DH isn't being really helpful either which makes it so much harder!?

And he wonders why I still have baby blues?!! :growlmad:

He screamed all night last night and I have never heard him scream out so badly in pain :cry:

Just wish this bloody colic would go away :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Oh SK sorry Jake is having a hard time with colic. What are you trying for it?

Madly massive massive hugs :hugs: you don't need to put stuff in your journal rather than here. We are all here to support each other. 

Noah got his jags he wasn't happy but that's more to do with his legs being pulled straight than anything else. The HV said there's nothing she can do about the useless paediatrician so has arranged an appointment for us with the gp tomorrow who will act as our advocate to try and get things sorted. If the worst comes to the worst she told us we have the right to ask to be seen by a different paediatrician.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

we are using infacol and massaging him at the minute because apparenly you can't use gripe water until they are a month old?

:flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly I just commented hun. 

SK Colic is a hard one theres not much you can do. There is colief you can try but its very expensive!

Do you wind him during his feed? That might help. Also did you see my post to gilz about a way to hold them which helps get their wind up? Also putting them on their tummys and letting them kick about a bit helps as well. He wont like it very much, but movement helps get any wind up.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH my goodness, our poor grad babies are so unhappy, makes Baileys odd bit of colic sound like a party:wacko:

I dontknow what to say, Gilz im still appalled with your doctors,i really am.

Madly, Charlies random screeming is a hard one, you cant put it down to anything when its so random:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Yup agree with everything else Claire said. There are herbal things you can try called colocynth crystals, I sent mine on to Madcat but you can get them in most big chemists. I know a lot of people have had success with them, but like anything else it's just trial and error I suppose. Also watch with gripe water because if they are classing Jake as premature you can't use it til he's a month corrected not a month actual.


----------



## pinkclaire

We'll all be experts on colic/wind/reflux after all our babies lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

re-the crystals...
well so far, ive had 2 colic free evenings, and one 1/2 hour colic evening using them. for the 1st two nights Bailey was halving small feeds throughout the evening, for the last night(evening) he had 2 normal bottles. Its very hard to tell, but im going to keep using the crystals for a while!:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

I feel so house bound! I've waiting for someone to come sort something out with my house since this morning and they are not coming til between 3-4! I wanted to go get caleb weighed and go to boots to get his milk but because my car isn't insurance til Saturday I can't drive so I was going to walk,its been dry all this morning and as soon as they told me they cant come til 3-4pm it started raining so I can't do anything and it's annoyed me so much that when the guy comes he will either be glad he's single or dreading having children! So annoyed I can feel my blood boiling just thinking about it 

Xx


----------



## molly85

eugh hey all, not alot of sleep in our house last night. deffinatly growth spurt. im due at gps in an hour andstill i my pjs great. abby just screams continuously if i put her down. she actually looked like she had a nasty taste in her mouth earlier so must have been a bit of reflux i don'tthink thats why she screams though. last night was just killer as it was almost constant feeding. my poor boobs need a break.

Child Tax people are on form they over paid us brilliant. we either pay back or it comes offnext years £200 hmmmm. and they sent it in1 lump not what i was expecting


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,sorry everyone is having a shit time of it.
big hugs all round.
Trying to catch up but shays wee friend is here to play and god are they bold and noisy.Me and teagan are hiding out in the kitchen while they run riot around the rest of the house.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Afternoon all! I wanted to add to the bad night trend :(. Alex was awake and wanting to feed through much of the night. DH took him through the living room again and got him settled so I was able to sleep, but then they came back through and Alex started crying again. I had to bring him through the living room at one point and I was a bit bad because I fell asleep laying on the couch holding him :blush: but just for like 30 minutes. Then, we discovered something. We had his moses basket on my side of the bed which was near the window. The minute we moved it to the end of the bed, Alex settled :shrug: I wonder if he was getting a draft from the window (even though it was closed and is double paned). Gonna try him at the bottom of the bed tonight and see if that makes a difference. He's so mellow during the day. I'm going to start waking him every 3-4 hours though for feeds so maybe he'll sleep better at night.

We went to DH's work today to show him off. DH works on the military base in Arbroath and all the officer's wives were in so Alex was passed around for lots of cuddles! All the wives and DH's coworkers said he was absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:

Sorry to hear about the reflux still being icky, Glitz. I can't believe they aren't doing anything about it! :grr: Silly doctors!

Quick BF question for anyone that might know. Sometimes, it looks like Alex has chunks of milk in his mouth, like little white balls :shrug: Is that normal? He's just getting the hang of feeding and not gourging himself. He was eating and eating when my milk came in, which the midwife said was normal. I dunno, maybe I'm overthinking things, lol!


----------



## tas1

Not sure what they are ozzie,are they attached to his mouth or do they come off? Could just be remainders of milk!

Still waiting for this guy this takes the piss I havebeen bored all day because the thing he will be doing is messy so I have had to move things onto beds so they are out of the way I thought I would be cleaning up after him by now not waiting still,I didn't even get anything out for tea just in case that got dusty! I'm so mad it's unreal

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think they are just remainders of milk :shrug:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie Charlotte gets that as well, so did James. As long as it doesn't look sore underneath when you rub it off (as this can be a symptom of thrush) then I'd say it's normal! 

Maybe it's to light near your window? Who knows with babies, they can be very fussy!


----------



## molly85

if its on the outside it could be throw up. abby has that usually on the side of her head after a mid morning feed when i shange her catches me every time. 

my poor nips feelvery chewed so went for the bottle just to give them a rest 4 flaming ounces and haven'tseen signsof her bringing any back up yet. as we are having agrowth spurt might do another later just so we all get a good sleep I have the health visitors are you nuts test tomorrow so need to be on form


----------



## tas1

Hey I need some advice.....

I've had some stuff spray all over my house for creepy crawlys and the guy said once dry it's ok to walk on and let children back on them but I can't Hoover it off for two weeks...do I risk staying here for two weeks and risk caden dropping something and putting in his mouth or laying on the floor and licking it (I know he's 3 but you never know) or do I just stay at my mums til I can Hoover it? I really dont want caden to get ill but the guy said it should be ok once dry but the guy can't turn up on time let alone get info right!

X


----------



## molly85

hmm 2 weeks no hoovering with a toddler you will go nuts. if your mumshappy go there a mini break lol


----------



## tas1

I dont even need to ask her she keeps telling me to move to hers lol I was there the first 6months of cadets life!

I just dont wanna risk it,it's my children at the end of the day. Now I have to convince my OH it's for the best 

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I say go to your mums! Can you google it? Do you know what he used? I can't imagine not hoovering for one day let alone two weeks lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thank you all your lovely supportive messages in my journal :kiss:

Today I have a baby who likes to make his Mummy look like a great big flaming liar (thank goodness Charlie has been unsettled and screaming on every HV visit so far!) hes been a happy smiley baby nearly all day and has only had a little moan when hes wanted a feed or been tired normal baby stuff :shock: we tried to nap ealier and he moaned a little for his dummy but cooed and gurgled away in his crib :saywhat: hes also guzzled the full 3oz at 3 0f his 4 feeds so far today :shock: I am lost because for the last two days hes been a nightmare to the point where I havent been able to pee in peace :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas I agree go to your Mums :thumbup: its only for two weeks better to be safe than sorry imo :thumbup:

SK :hugs: for a crap DH too :cry: what is it with our men :growlmad: as for the colic the mummy I was taking to in tescos yesterday recommened the drops Gilz gave to madcat :thumbup: she said they can be given on prescription but the Dr likes to see they work before prescribing so you generally need to buy the first lot :thumbup: there about a tenner if I remember rightly! its our next stop BUT I want to wait to see the paediatrician before we try anything else!

Gilz good news about the Drs appointment....put your foot down big time :kiss: 

Ozzie Charlie kept waking up at like 5am and refusing to go back off so we bought a blackout blind babies are odd creatures and have preferences to things from the minute they are born :wacko: all very bizare :dohh:

Spoke too soon Charlie is now screaming the house down DH has him :sad1:


----------



## tas1

Thanks ladies I've looked it up but there are no answer to my questions! So I think I'm gonna be save than sorry don't care what OH says

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I have just sent DH out for colief drops because this is the only thing we have yet tried :thumbup: He has gone to the boots up the road and he has just rang me to say when he asked the Pharmacist for the colocynth granules or colief/colic drops he just looked at DH as if he`d gone :loopy: and told him their is no such thing :rofl: I have sent him back and suggested the pharmacist looks at boots online because they sell them and they do existed ... bloody idiotic pharmacist :hissy:

Edit: Oh now `apparently` dentinox colic drops are the only ones they have right now and they are prescription only :saywhat: I saw them the other day at Tescos and I have seen them other places to buy over the counter .... am wondering if the pharmacist is actually qualified grrrrrrr!


----------



## molly85

madly abby did the same thing at my 6 week appointment, told doc i would be fab if she didn't scream so much as she sits in her car seat looking around looking all butter wouldn't melt. shes now been asleep for over an hour so i am thinking i don't have a sleeps all day baby. once she gets to sleeping longer in 1 go at night I am thinking she will onlyhave a 2 hour lunch time nap.


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Still catching up but think i'll lose signal before I get up to date. Want to wish madly good luck for her appoinment - could he be lactose intolerant? And wish Gilz good luck generally with Noah. And Madcat really don't worry about Bailey looking one way, it's totally normal. Is that what they were concerned about in hospital?! :wacko:

Cinfests again Ozzie. Hope everyone is ok.

We're having a pretty fab holiday though it's probably as well tomorrow is our last proper day as I'm not sure how I've been maintaining this pace! I'll fill you all in better once we're home. It's not easy having no signal most of the time!


----------



## gilz82

Madly dentinox completely isn't prescription only stupid pharmacist man. I bought ours in asda. 

The colief and dentinox in boots isnt behind the counter though, it's just on the shelf with the baby cold medicine etc. Did your DH look there?

Oh also on the dentinox front if you've never used it I'd keep it as a last resort. It smalls disgusting and is the same consistenty as wallpaper paste. Noah refused to take it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut hon :kiss:

Glad your having a good time cant wait to hear all about it :)

We have managed to get some colief drops 10.99 from the stupid boots pharmacist :thumbup: trying them in next feed wish us luck :) Charlie WAS asleep but hes done his 5min cat nap thing and is screaming again .... am letting DH take charge :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Madly dentinox completely isn't prescription only stupid pharmacist man. I bought ours in asda.
> 
> The colief and dentinox in boots isnt behind the counter though, it's just on the shelf with the baby cold medicine etc. Did your DH look there?
> 
> Oh also on the dentinox front if you've never used it I'd keep it as a last resort. It smalls disgusting and is the same consistenty as wallpaper paste. Noah refused to take it.

Thank you hon :kiss:

We got colief drops :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

madly abbyso does that i have now discovered if you wait for what looks like a mini seizure i thinkits the moro thing she will then be out for the count


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh yes peanut, that was what they were kicking up a fuss over in the hospital(before they decided to turn their attention to the GBS) was that bailey was looking one way and sleeping with his head to one side. But this is normal??.
They did check for knots in his neck but he was fine.

Ive been keeping up with your status peanut, sounds like you have been having a great week:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Cat I find your hospital really weird. One of the first things they explained to us in neonatal was that Noah might favour one side of his head to the other and how it was normal and not to worry. I had always just thought it was normal until the neck muscles are more fully developed.


----------



## madcatwoman

thats interesting gilz&pretty much inline with what ive read on the net|!

looking back, my whole hospital stay was very strange

Day one-we were both checked&told we could go gome

Day two-doc came round checked his neck and said it was fine and we could go home but late afternoon they brought up the GBS thing which was a whole new saga i wasnt informed about

Day three-the senior doc came round, checked his neck again, said there wasnt a problem, later that day they finally said i could go home for the 3rd time and finally GBS wasnt an issue!


----------



## molly85

eugh i had the heat thing so annoying. i took abs templast night and it was way below what it was in the hospital. she appears to be healthy if screamy


----------



## pinkclaire

What's she like tonight Molly?

Oh also how long do the night sweets continue for? I must have had a lot of retained water lol.

Sorry meant sweats, night sweets would be good lol


----------



## tas1

Lol night sweets that would be nice whilst feeding given by a hunky man that doesn't mind getting up for night Feds even just to keel you company if not to do it....sorry just dreaming lol obviously for the sweets as the hunky man who liked night Feds doesn't exist lol!

Pb glad your having a nice holiday cant wait to hear about it!

Just watching born to be different and I know some of our babies have colic or reflux or a heart that healed itself (still amazed by Alex he is the real trooper) but we are to be grateful that we don't have anything like these children! I'm just cuddling Caleb thinking I'm so lucky especially with all the reading I did about how my thyroid could effect him and I was so nervous about everything scan! I take my hats off to all the children and Lk the parents coz they are amazing!

And I just wanna say thank you to all of you coz I was worried about being alone since all my friends children's are older or they haven't had there second baby yet but chatting to you all on here has helped me and I have learnt so much that I thought I knew from last time but actually I didn't! And you must get bored of my money worries and other rants but you never complain so thank you just wish I was on here when I had Caden coz i probably would of got more right than wrongs!

Xx


----------



## tas1

Lol night sweets that would be nice whilst feeding given by a hunky man that doesn't mind getting up for night Feds even just to keel you company if not to do it....sorry just dreaming lol obviously for the sweets as the hunky man who liked night Feds doesn't exist lol!

Pb glad your having a nice holiday cant wait to hear about it!

Just watching born to be different and I know some of our babies have colic or reflux or a heart that healed itself (still amazed by Alex he is the real trooper) but we are to be grateful that we don't have anything like these children! I'm just cuddling Caleb thinking I'm so lucky especially with all the reading I did about how my thyroid could effect him and I was so nervous about everything scan! I take my hats off to all the children and Lk the parents coz they are amazing!

And I just wanna say thank you to all of you coz I was worried about being alone since all my friends children's are older or they haven't had there second baby yet but chatting to you all on here has helped me and I have learnt so much that I thought I knew from last time but actually I didn't! And you must get bored of my money worries and other rants but you never complain so thank you just wish I was on here when I had Caden coz i probably would of got more right than wrongs!

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well we moved Alex to dh's side of the bed and I'm sleeping on his side now. Alex has been out for almost four hours now. I hope he sleeps tonight after feeds. I'm conflicted because the midwife in the nicu said it's ok to let babies sleep more than four hours without a feed but another said I should be feeding every three to four hours. I hate conflicting advice.


----------



## tas1

Leave him to sleep although I have woken caleb up I wouldn't normally but he was still in his clothes so had to get him in his pjs,luckily he has fallen asleep!
Let Alex wake up when he is hungry,I hope you do have a good nights sleep!

Oh my word I can smell breast milk I haven't breast fed for weeks! Crazy xc


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie has he been feeding ok? Plenty of wet and dirty nappies? Have you had him weighed yet? Personally of all that is ok I would let him sleep. One thing I've learnt from James is if a baby is asleep it's for a reason and to leave well alone! As long as it's not everytime, they usually make up for it by feeding more regularly before or after the long feed!

Yay for a good sleep period though! :happydance:

Tas your msg is really sweet! That's what we're all here for :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!
I had a lie in till 7am!:haha: (had one feed at 4am).

Looks like it could be a nice day today.

Your thoughts!.........i did Baileys 4am feed, went to his basket, and he' wriggled to one side, with his face pressed up against the side of the basket with his nose almost squished.didnt like the look of that, it looked like why we shouldnt have cot bumpers!if you get me). Surely its not time to go in his cot though??


----------



## tas1

I put caden in a cot at 8 weeks old because he kept waking himself up by hitting the sides of the Moses basket,some babies are ready! Caleb doesn't move much in his Moses basket so hence why I haven't put him in plus the cot might not fit in our room so he might have to go in his nursery which I don't want!

Yay caden comes home today shame we are at my mums. 

Xx


----------



## molly85

he might like snuggling up to something. if it makes sence when abby is feeding her nose is burried in my boob and thats far more air tight than a bumper. if he can get himself there he canget himself back.

abby slept 11-4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! took an hour to feed and get back to sleep. will be trying another formula top up again tonight see if it happens again i will be dead impressed


----------



## gilz82

Noah likes to smoosh up against his moses basket, I think he likes the lining though as it is pretty soft. He's definitely not ready for cot yet, so maybe see if Bailey does it again tonight before changing anything major :shrug:

Claire I still get night sweats and Noah is three months in a couple of weeks. I don't get them every single night now but I do get them more nights than I don't. Really hope they stop soon, i feel icky every morning.


----------



## molly85

no sweats here i do get hot though.

i think most of my fluid was my waters they were still going whilst i was contracting


----------



## vbaby3

yay for a good sleep molly!

i still get night sweats too sometimes.I seem to be still retaining some fluids too coz if i've socks on they leave a big line on my ankle for ages after!!

madcat Teagan seems to be ok in her basket so far,but i did put my boys in the big cot by about 10wks,she'll probably be the same.Bailey has passed her out weightwise so he could be getting a bit big for the basket.I know the boys slept great all spread out when they did go to their cot.

i must try these crystal things you're all talking about.i'd never heard of them.

At the mo teagan is waking at 3ish for a feed and back asleep by 4ish,and the last few nights i've left her in the nursery after the feed and we've all slept much better for it!She doesn't get disturbed by dh getting up for work and we don't get disturbed by her noises!!She's slept til 7.30 the last 2 mornings,and so have my boys,so i feel refreshed!!

well today is shays last day at pre school.I'm feeling a little emotional,hormones don't help.Hope i don't make a tit of myself later when i go back up for his 'graduation' by shedding a tear lol!They're having a party now and i'v to go back up at 11.30 when they all get their certificates and stuff.I'm heartbroken my boy has grown up.my eyes are welling up as i type this lol!!


----------



## vbaby3

madly teagan has made a liar of me too!just when we were sorting paed appointments and getting so worried about her she just stopped puking!!!
She's still contrary as are all babies and colicy in the evening,but the pain she seemed to be in for wks seems to be nearly gone,and she only projectile vomits maybe once every 2 days,as opposed to every feed or every 2nd feed!
She seems much happier in herself,so hopefully her wee digestive system is just gradually maturing and we won't need that paed appointment once it comes up.
I really hope charlie get his appointment soon,or maybe he'll just gradually start to improve.x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Seems like most of us got a good night :winkwink:

Ozzie I agree leave Alex to sleep he will wake if hes hungry :thumbup:

On the subject of night sweats I get them on and off ugh when do they go exactly :shrug:

vbaby a graduation how cute :cloud9: I hate the fact they grow so quickly :cry: and :wohoo: for a more settled Teagan :) maybe because our babies are past the half way mark to three months things will start to slowly improve :shrug:

Tas your message was very sweet :hugs:

Well maybe we have progress over here :shrug:

Charlie had a bottle of 2oz at about 10.45pm with them in before we went to bed (this was his second bottle with them in!) he screamed from about 5pm to just before 9pm when he eventually gave in and fell asleep :wacko: inbetween he had a bottle at 7pm with the colief drops (the first bottle with the drops in!) and he quickly cleared this bottle sucking like a little piggy :dohh: He was asleep minutes after putting him down at 10.45pm and when he woke for his next feed I was absolutely godsmacked to realise it was 4.40am :shock: I fed him (2.5oz) changed him and put him back down and he woke again at 7.20am :happydance: DH got up with him at this point and I slept until 10.15am when I got up and showered :) So we have had a good night and DH reports a very happy and smiley baby all morning whos been cooing and laughing at Oliver whos been dancing for him :rofl: 

I think the colief drops and putting them in Charlies milks are going to take a little planning cause they have to be put in 30mins before he requires a feed and hes so random with his feeding I think it might be a little difficult but we have decided just to do the best we can :thumbup: We do premake his bottles and it can be added to premade bottles but they need to be used within 12hrs (not the usually 24hrs!) and they have to be refriderated for 4hrs before they can be used :dohh: We have decided to see how we go until Thursday when we go to the clinic for his 8wk check and if at this point hes more settled am going to ask for them on script .... am sure the HV will support me in this request :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I am off to Tescos soon to get Oliver a gift and card for a party hes going to tomorrow anyway the other day DH bought a load of new shirts, jeans etc and told me when I had time to go get some new bits of clothes and am desparate for some new shoes :thumbup: Thought seen as am going to Tescos might just treat myself good and proper and let him pick up the bill :winkwink: call it pay back for yesterday :haha:


----------



## molly85

we have found out thereason for the screamy baby. shes hungry and probably has been for a while. i have been doing the half hour feeding some times longer between 7 &11 she fed for nearly 2 hours and still screamed when the HV got here so we made a 4oz bottle and she downed it in 10 minutes easily. she has now settled her selffor a nap which she has never done. so plan is carry on bfing but top up with formula and see if my boobs catch up. I feel a bit bad i didn't realise she was hungry but then i am not a mind reader


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly she's having a growth spurt. Google them. Don't feel bad it's what they are programmed to do. If you top up your boobs will struggle, they do it for a reason unfortunately. You need to keep at it and get her to the boob as often as you can. They often have long periods of sleep during a growth spurt so would make sense for last night. This is the biggest reason people stop bf because they think their baby is starving, but they arnt its what they need to do. 

Madly I hope the colief helps as it sounds a lot of hassle if it doesn't! 

Vbaby enjoy the graduation, I think I would cry!

Tas great you've got Caden home today I hope he had a good time xx

Sorry girls I've forgotten everything else I've read dohh:)


----------



## madcatwoman

Glad you had a good night Madly!:thumbup:

Ive been out power walking with the pram, im soddin knackered now!:wacko:

Thanks for the replies about Bailey&the basket, as one of you said, i'll keep an eye on him and see if he does it again, i dont really want him in his cot(which is in the nursery) so i'll have to see whats best!

Vbaby, whats Teagans weight now then?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Better night last night. I spoke with the midwife about the three hour feeds in the middle of the night and she said the hormone that produces milk peaks at around that time so basically Alex is putting in his order for the day lol. She asked if he sleeps for like four or five hours after and I said yes and she said that just to take advantage of it. He's healthy and happy and I should just take it easy lol. Easier said than done when my hormones are going nuts and I want to clean like mad!


----------



## molly85

I know claire and gilz just reminded me that I can get meds or fenugreek to up the supply. So will do that I think I'm guessing we worry more assheis so small and they don't want me getting PND as her screaming was constant I could put her down for maybe 5 -10 mins in her chair in the morning before she would start screaming. I was doing exactly what you said atleast half an hour on the boob letting her sleep etc and she only gained 3oz this week so not even 6 and half pound. So will keep going with advice and only give formula after a feed every 2 hours is so draining physically and mentally on me get the pills and do that. no stopping I am determind to keep going but am not fussy on solely using BFing as she has had the good stuff now it's really convience of not carrying bottles and for her to be getting the sleep she needs to grow, which she hasn't been getting. 

Eeek long post.


----------



## molly85

\Oh and health visitor did something very bizarre abby was kicking about in her pram before she settled, cuddling her muslin (yes I have 1 of those children sod dummy she is a muslin carrier) and she put it over her face to block out the light. Weird woman actually coverd her face. I have left it there knowing full well she can shift it if she wants but weird deffinatly not what you would expect this woman to do. Thank fully it's the last time I see her for months she is sending her trainee along in a few weeks to check I am reasonably sane


----------



## molly85

Taz I think it was you said you were going to get milk from oots to get extra points I have just had a look as I was comparing the price and all the stage 1 milks have no points attached they have to be stage 2 and up


----------



## tas1

Yey for good nights glad all these babies are settling down more!

Vbaby I would totally be crying at cadens graduation if he has one but first I have to get over the first day of pre school where I'll be a wreck luckily my OH is having that day off so be can drag me away lol! I'm getting teary thinking about it,they grow up so fast it's like you have blinked and he's a little boy not a baby! 

Molly that is strange the HV did that they normally tell you off for stuff she obviously realised Abby likes it! And I bought stage 1 and four cartons of stage 2 and got 12 points! Think after this stage 1 I'm gonna go onto stage 2 coz caleb keeps sucking on his hands and I'm sure that's a sign for weaning ?!? How many points do you need for a de my decent Christmas presents?!?

Not long til my big baby boy is home (he let's me say that coz it's got big boy in it) so looking forward to it!!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> Yey for good nights glad all these babies are settling down more!
> 
> Vbaby I would totally be crying at cadens graduation if he has one but first I have to get over the first day of pre school where I'll be a wreck luckily my OH is having that day off so be can drag me away lol! I'm getting teary thinking about it,they grow up so fast it's like you have blinked and he's a little boy not a baby!
> 
> Molly that is strange the HV did that they normally tell you off for stuff she obviously realised Abby likes it! And I bought stage 1 and four cartons of stage 2 and got 12 points! Think after this stage 1 I'm gonna go onto stage 2 coz caleb keeps sucking on his hands and I'm sure that's a sign for weaning ?!? How many points do you need for a de my decent Christmas presents?!?
> 
> Not long til my big baby boy is home (he let's me say that coz it's got big boy in it) so looking forward to it!!
> 
> Xx

sucking on hands a sign of weaning?:shrug::wacko: is it?, Bailey does this, i thought it was just a sign of "give me milk now!"


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat,Teagan was 11lb 4oz last wk so I'd say bailey is a little bigger now.
She sucks on her fingers too and I take it she wants a bottle too!

Well shay has graduated pre school!!!Got his wee cert and all,bless him.They did a few lovely songs for all the mummy and daddies too lol!

I'm very proud of my mummy skills today!
After school I went into town to get my shopping,with all 3 kiddies(obviously!)
Went to Aldi first,then took them to mc donalds for a treat,sorted the boys with 1 hand and ate my own chippies while feeding teagan on my knee with my other hand.And then went to tesco for the rest of the groceries.All children happy and well behaved,and had at least a dozen old ladies cooing at teagans hair lol!
I must post up a recent pic,it actually sits down at the front like a swept over fringe and the back still stands up,it looks like a proper doo!a bit like her nanny brennans actually lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

get a pic up vbaby!:winkwink:

Baileys hair has started to regrow on top thankgod, but obviously his sides&back are longer(we thought he was going to look like benjimin button!)

ah teagans weight is good too for a little girl:thumbup:. Im going to keep an eye on bailey, ive moved his basket to my side of the bed(instead of DHs for tonight...even although i have less room on my side).


----------



## vbaby3

Tas glad your wee man is coming home soon,I do love a break but you do feel like a bit of you is missing if they're away for too long!

Hopefully I'll get into town tomorrow on my own,have the celtic dinner dance thing on next saturday and I have nothing to wear,talk about cutting it fine.
I think I was hoping I'd be all lovely and skinny by now lol,but I'm not so will just try find something half decent that I'm comfy in.Its quite a dressy affair,the men wear suits and stuff,but I might just go for a maxi dress maybe and wear my hair up to dress it up a bit more.I also have to start getting bits for shays uniform,all the mammies have advised to do it now as it could be hard to get bits in his size come august.He's gonna be soooo cute in his wee uniform:cry:


----------



## molly85

it's a comfort thing instead of a dummy. abbyis a sucker and a dribbler you can imagine my panic but no red gums or white pointy bits. Weaning is from 16 weeks i think the stage 2 stuff has a different ingredient content


----------



## vbaby3

Its just coz she was 9lb 1 to start with madcat,but I agree just coz she was heavy to start with doesn't mean she has to stay heavy lol,she's a lil lady after all!

Wonder does it mean her hair isn't gonna fall out now if it hasn't already?We're well on track for full pig tails for her 3 month birthday!!its hilarious!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sucking on hands is hunger. One of the rooting signs. Signs for weaning are being able to sit up and able to hold things in their hands. Often they start waking in the night again/more from hunger too.

We're having a lovely time. Off to the Treehouse. Home tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

abby has a reasonable head of hair no where near teagans amount though, when does it fall out?


----------



## molly85

tree house? pb you must send me your intinery when you get back. matt needs a visit up there.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well me and Charlie went to Tescos and I STILL have a settled baby :happydance: Hes been sat in his britax all smiles and cooing watching the world go by whilst with have been out and its been so lovely :cloud9: I `think` hes upped his feeds too because I fed him in the Tesco cafe at 2pm and when I got home at 3.30pm he cried for food stuffing his hands in his mouth and rooting :wacko: He has had 13oz since his 4.40am bottle this morning which is progress in just over 12hrs because he `was` taking about that in 24hrs a one point :shock: 

Molly & Tas there was a thread in formula feeding about points (from boots,tesco and superdrug!) on first baby milks because by law companies are not allowed to promote it (offer points or put it on sale!) it seems now though that people have realised they have been getting points when buying first milks according to their till reciepts :shrug: its unknown if there has been a change in the rule though cause no one can find information on it but one lady attempted to buy milk through boots online at it showed how many points she had earned (she posted a screen dump!) 

and another bizare thing I noticed whilst buying nappies in Tesco :wacko: maybe am the only person not to have noticed this already but I thought I would mention it anyway :thumbup: Pampers size 3 nappies go up to 15lb where as Huggies size 3 nappies go up to 20lb :loopy: I find this highly bizare :shrug: I like Pampers stretchy waistband but I think I may well be a Huggies convert because they are def a whole lot more generous in size although I cannot work out whys there a HUGE 5lb difference :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko: I really hate huggies madly:growlmad:, i think theyre all cut wrong, theyre just the wrong shape and dig in, but the pampers are the right shape and fit perfectly!. Thing is, we bulk bought the huggies and have shit loads of them,bloody things, i want to go back to pampers!:nope::shrug::dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

pampers mummy here! although really really hoping to get the ball rolling on potty training in the next week, we are going to mablethorpe for 2 days next week (leo isgoing to have his first go on the 2p slot machines lol), when we get back that will be it! potty training time! i have no idea where to start but have a week to get some advice ala google lol he is physically ready just very lazy, if he could get away with me spoon feeding him still he would! 2.5 years old! lol

feeling really blah today, not well at all but humpf. . . . even half a chocolate cake hasnt shifted my mood


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly also eating oats will help as well, get on the porridge lol. Plus drink lots of water! I know it's a hard time, and I completely understand your worries. Make sure everytime you feed you drink at least a pint of water. 

I'll reply to everyone else in a bit just off to get my sister from the train station.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Thank you all for your advice on the colic.

Madly - Glad to hear Charlie is settled today! :happydance:

As far as I was aware sucking on hands is a sign of hunger? :shrug:

I don't use huggies or pampers - Jacob used to pee out the side of huggies so I tried pampers and they gave him a nasty nappy rash so I use Asda's little angel's nappies and they are great.

Had an okay night last night but I have now a horrible cold and I felt horrible last night so DH did the night feeds :thumbup: and I was woken up at 11am with breakfast in bed :happydance:

Not used the infacol today as I have managed to get wind up from him. When I use the infocol I can feel his stomach bubbling but when I don't use it his stomach is fine?? I am wondering if it is just me winding him wrong :shrug:

But then again other people have winded him and not managed to get any wind up from him?? :dohh: what a palava!

I think I will just see how we go without the infacol and see what the result is at the end....

We went to Tesco the other day aswell and bought loads of Johnson's baby wipes (£1 each! :thumbup: ) and a little play mat from 0+ for £8 reduced from £12! which Jacob loves!

My mum is up this weekend aswell so tomorrow I am hoping to get some housework done and some washing and mop his nursery floor :thumbup:

Anyway time for a brew whilst Nana has my wee man! 

:flower:


----------



## tas1

Well my caden is back and he doesn't seem bothered about us at all lol he's had a brill time seen loads of animals and monkeys were drinking from my dads water jets which they thought was funny.

Yay for Charlie being happy today,I hope it's end the of tummy pains for him! And glad he's upping his feeds!!

Kate I thought it would be hard to potty train caden but I tried and tried and he didn't get it so one day I said about his pre school then said you can't go in a nappy so he said ok let's get pants then so since then he's been in pants in the day still working on the night time but not forcing him

Xx


----------



## molly85

i have them all sussed huggies you have to make sure the frilly bit is all stuck out.
pampers lining has hge holes which trap the skin looking like nappy rash but the skin pops back after a bath any maybea tiny rash. Tesco are my faves i'm not as keen on little angels and will be trying lidl if they do a size 1 though abby can tecniqually wear a size 2 i don't think she has the waste for it yet. 

Claire i have the quanity just not the quality, its not thick enough to keep her full. today is the first morning all week without museli i just got more. as she is easily taking 4oz on top of polishing off both boobs we were switching hopefully to cow and gate soam trying her on the thicker stuff so my boobscan get full enough to give her enough and we both sleep well over night. any who if i have a happy baby and i can sleep thats good enough for me


----------



## madcatwoman

molly i just seen your ticker..."6months until we start ttc no2"...OMG! i couldnt even contemplate it! lol:haha::haha:

Morning all:flower:


----------



## tas1

Morning all

Hope you had a good nights sleep and babies are settled!

Well I have finally come on last night and oh my word my period pains hurt like mild contractions! Abit gutted that I have come on over the weekend as I suppose to ring docs about my coil on first day of my period so I'm hoping I'm still on on Monday so I can get it sorted!

Are you not wanting anymore cat? Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning! Great night last night *touch wood* Alex slept!!!!!!!! No one ended up on the couch. We did our first bath last night and he howled his head off the entire time, lol! Taking it very easy this weekend as I had a lecture from the midwife about going out too much :dohh: No visitors today, just me, DH, and wee man. Might try a short walk later, as the weather is good.

I've been very weepy. Yesterday I just started sobbing my head off. Got lots of cuddles from DH who reassured me that I'm a great mommy and everything will even out soon :cloud9: What a great guy!


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> Are you not wanting anymore cat? Xx

Tas in the last 3 months i was in so much pain, personally i felt i had the labour from hell and a bit like peanut issues with healing for sometime that really , no, i dont want anymore. But to be honest having one baby was only ever in our plans anyway!. Glad you got your 1st AF out of the way, i think i'll be on the pill before mine arrives!


My Belly button hurts!. its been tender since delivery, but ive been bending over&letting my belt cut in, its made it worse.anyone else belly button been tender?

Well, we're going to buy a travel cot from kiddicare. After him being squished up with his nose against the side of his basket i keep more of an eye on him, he's ok for now, but we talked about it and i still dont want him in his own room yet, so we're going to get a travel cot for our room&mattress.


----------



## molly85

aww mad cat, watch out on that belly button as you pushed for awhile itsdead easy to get an umbilical hernia,if its red or purple get it looked.

my ticker is actually to christmas day which would be 2 years from ttc abby so will get the coil i'm having fitted removed around then I expect.i'm getting all the swabs and eugh first smear done on the 14th.

well we tried topping up through the evening she weirdly needed 4oz after a long feed from 3.30pm then only took another 3oz total through the night. she def doesn't like c&g hungry baby so sticking to sma and using it sparingly. so after a 9pm feed and bath took an hour in total ( she slept 6 -8.45pm) she went down woke after half an hour screaming tried new food nah 20mls if i was lucky, went back to sleep within half an hour slept til 1am. pants boob feed though got a lot off tried again with new food 1 oz later she refused offer sma and slatall over me and her. she then took 1oz of sma sleepy baby back to bed til 5 boob juice and 1oz sma and slept til 10.15. sonot needing to supplement as muchas i thought at all. the break is giving my boobs thechanse to really fill upso she can quench her thirst. I'm generally very pleased as we both sleptand shes been relaxed and snoozy today. but putting her self to sleep


----------



## molly85

glad you had a good night ozzie, crying a bit is good


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!
Last night teagan went to be at 10pm and didn't wake til 4.30am,Had a feed and went back down til 9am:happydance:
Would be absolutely wonderful if she was my only child,as the other 2 were up at 7am,but still,she's getting into the swing of things!
I lay in til 9,dh got up with the boys.Had a quick shower and breakfast and headed into town all on my own:happydance:
It was heavenly!Got a lovely maxi dress for my big night out next wk,some bits and bobs from boots,some clothes for the boys in the mothercare sale,loads of stuff 50% off:thumbup:and shays wee trousers and shirts for his school uniform:wacko:
It was a lovely couple of hours walking about town without pushing a buggy!

Gonna bring my boys to the cinema tomorrow to see kung fu panda 2,it'll be orans 1st cinema trip,hope he behaves.So me and the boys will have some time without teagan,and teagan can have some quality time with her daddy!:thumbup:

I've been crampy for the last wk or so,keep expecting af to show at any minute.Knowing my luck she'll rear her ugly head nxt wk end for my night away:wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Glad everyone else seems to have had ok nights last night!
Teagan has another cold,all snots and bunged again.Courtesy of oran I'm sure,I've caught him a few times in the last few days with his finger in her mouth:wacko:I think he took a notion to see what her gums felt like or something.
At least school is finished for now,so hopefully the end of the colds for the summer:thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

I can't for the life of me keep up with this thread. 

Any new babies born?


----------



## molly85

lol since ozzie no. 

Oh matt love kung fu panda Itried to record the first one for him the other night


----------



## DaretoDream

didn't realize ozzie had hers! Congrats ozzie!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat hernia is a possibility. I think you should notice a bulge. It could also just be separated muscles. Some is normal and they come apart most at the belly button. It could be the scar tissue forming. Exercises are to do stomach crunches, just lifting to the shoulders, not situps. You need to do sideways ones too where you move to opposite knees so you roll on to your shoulder blade. These draw the muscles together.

We're home. It's chaos. Proper update later sometime!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Went out for a walk today and Alex slept the whole time. He is def a cuddler and doesn't like his basket much. Any advice? He'll feed and fall asleep but the minute he's in his basket, he wakes up.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

day.from.hell. - well not quite but at times wanted to just run down the street screaming
in brief

took 3.5 hours to fall asleep last night, 1.30 am. 1.45am dh comes home from work switches on all the living room lights blinding me and then starts pressing his key finder which is bloody loud to find his keys which just so happened to be under my head
2 hours laterone of which involved a lot of crying ifinally fell asleep until 8

wake up feel like crap

leo isin a bad mood and has started the slapping game again

the wasp nest i found decided to erupt with wasps the last few days and despite having all the windows shut they are still getting in

this morning i was putting on make up and found 2 in my hair! my freaking hair!

after chundering for the majority of the day and bursting all the blood vessels in my face and eyes leo and i decide to have a fun indoor picnic with his lunchbox to encourage him to eat better he picks up a piece of black fluff out of his lunch box. no it was not a bit of fluff it was another fecking wasp. the look on his face when he got stung will stay with me forever poor mite

little bit more chundering and a weepy weepy bedtime i am now here . . . . . . 

tomorrow has GOT to be better .. . . . 

aw madcat i totally understand how you feel about not wanting another, in my heart i want 3 in total but this pregnancy has been so bad coupled with my mental and emotional birth trauma and complete fear of birth i just do not think i could put myself through it . . . it might be different in a few years which i when i originally planned to have my last, i love having a brother 5 years younger than me so well in 4 years leo will be at school the other at nursery so might be able to handle things a bit better ie afternoon naps! could you imagine! but at the moment i am very much happy with my boy and bump that i have now


----------



## madcatwoman

Nice to see you back peanut:thumbup:

erm, dont think its a hernia, as i dont feel any bulge sticking out, its just tender!, i'll need to do some exercises i think!!


----------



## molly85

abby can be like this, shes rather attachrd to a muslin so i put her head on one and the one she cuddles both smell ofme and her. i also put her down in the position she fell asleep in if its on her front so be it. another thing is make u hes well out of it, i find abby goes all floppy and she should go down ok. she may wake 10 minutes later but she probwould wake anyway


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Nomore - :hugs: Hope tomorrow is a better day!

Peanut - Nice to see you back!

Ozzie - Jacob is the same. I sometimes just leave him to cry in his basket and he wear's himself out eventually

Went out today with my mum and Jacob bought some new clothes and I am proud to say I am back into my size 10 jeans and I have just weighed myself and I am lighter now than pre-pregnancy!

Pre-Pregnancy - 8 1/2 Stone
Now - 7.9 Stone!

:happydance:

Although I have a very flabby belly :blush:

Also went to a baby shop and got a lovely keepsake box and some new bibs which say 'If Mummy say's no....Ask Daddy!' :haha:

And I picked up my eternity ring today aswell! :cloud9: I love it, looks lush!

Hope everyone else had a good day!

:flower:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave: sorry I've been MIA

Nomore sorry for crappy sleeps and wasps. I hate them, I'm actually terrified of them which is pathetic I know :blush: hope things are a bit better now :hugs:

Ozzie try putting Alex in the basket before he is sleeping that way he can learn to put himself to sleep there. Noah is the same if you put him in his basket or crib sleeping he wakes up and whinged or crys. If I put him down sleepy but awake and he goes to sleep himself he's fine. 

Cat sorry your belly button is sore. No advice sadly other than if it continues maybe get it looked at. 

I've noticed my scar has started hurting a lot again this week. I dont know if various organs/muscles/etc are on the move inside again causing it to hurt. 

As for Noah, we saw our gp on friday, she agreed the paediatrician is a useless ass :grr: she upped his meds which she says should have standard practice by the paediatrician on Tuesday as Noah has gained two pounds since the dosages were calculated. She has also referred us to a different paediatrician who specialises in infant stomach problems so hopefully things will be dealt with properly now. Need to wait another few days to see if the increased meds will settle things. 

So far he's been more settled after his bath so sleeping from 7:30 to 12 but once the reflux wakes him you can't get him back down as he needs fed at that point and that in turn produces more acid so the reflux is worse. 

The best thing that could happen for Noah right now would be him deciding he didn't need night feeds anymore. Acid production is worse at nights as we don't produce as much saliva during the night to water it down and of course eating produces more acid. If he didn't need to eat he'd have less acid. I unfortunately think we are a while away from him not needing fed during the night. 

Hope everyone else is well :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm taking badly to him crying :dohh: He's feeding a lot lol during the day, but I don't mind as long as he sleeps the longer stretches at night. He'll feed for like 3 hours straight and then sleep. It's slightly exhausting though.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow sk! hoping the new baby starvation diet will work for me lol as long as i fill the fridge with healthy cant eat no time snacks then hoping i lose a semi decent amount of weight before the ridiculously close wedding i am going to . . . it is 6 weeks after my potential birth week so am thinking just really start to watch what i eat, the sickness is so much worse when i have a few days where i eat badly, so eat a lot healthier than i am at the moment and just make sure i continue that plus maybe from 4 weeks do a little bit of exercise and fingers crossed . . . if i lose 3/4 stone in those weeks i will be really please with myself! i was overweight too before i got pregnant by about 6 pounds so fingers crossed by the time christmas comes i will look like a christmas cracker lol lol lol lol ah would be so good to hug my hubby and have all my body against him other than the widest part of my belly lol lol lol

gilz i am terrified of them for the reason that i got a thumb sting a few years back too! all because my family wanted me to get the tinsel out of the box because you guessed it at the time i was the only one not afraid of wasps! 

leos face when i stamped on the thing shouting you die! die now! grrr! stinging my boy! grrrr! 

so good that you have finally got someone who knows what they are doing re medications! it is amazing how common it is that people are left in the hands of people that do not really know what they are doing! i understand it is a specialism but geez why not refer much earlier! or even just refer to a more qualified person! grrr


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow ozzie! he is a booby hog isnt he! 3hours! xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh yes, he is def a boobie man, lol!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha! will be interesting to see if later in life! they always say that boys that are not breast fed develop a much larger fascination with boobs lol your boy could well prove them wrong lol lol lol bless him! so fantastic that he is feeding so well!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I just wish he would settle himself, lol! He's ok at night, but it's harder for him during the day. I hope I can stop taking badly to the crying. It shoots straight to my heart and I feel like crying, lol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* He's just settled on his side. That's how they had him in the NICU so I wonder if he's more comfortable. :shrug:

ETA: Spoke too soon, he's back at the boob


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie I wouldn't get bogged down about how you let Alex sleep position wise. I'm not suggesting that you be remiss about the risk of SIDS but you have to do what's best for you and Alex. 

Sleeping on their tummy is best for reflux babies as it applies gentle pressure to the tummy. I have to balance Noahs discomfort with the risk of doing that. Right now he's sleeping on his tummy :shrug:


----------



## molly85

i think most babys are you try keeping that head up lol

nomore hate wasps i got a thumb 1 to it was in my hair i think, at least hes not allergic .


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzie Jacob sleeps on his side too...

I just make sure I put him on his back when I wake up each time :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly that was exactly what i was thinking although it was a slow wasp - hence so easy to kill "insert evil laugh here" it didnt look like he got the full sting but still! one less allergy to worry about!

ozzie leo slept on his side from 6 weeks ish, he still does, whenever i see him sleeping on his back i tend to be in there for a while watching him because i dont usually get to see his little face when he is sleeping lol

anywho, i moved him a few times and he stayed on his back for a couple of hours but after a couple of weeks gave up, that was when i decided to give him a dummy as that is supposed to help prevent sids but that got whisked away after 3 or 4 weeks when he was screaming at all hours for me to put it back in his mouth lol

i would honestly not worry too much about it, i wouldnt even entertain getting a sleep positioner before that thought creeps in as when i looked at reviews of them most peole hated them


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I agree with Nomore on the positioners. We looked at them for different reasons, basically being that they are meant to be another good way to apply gentle pressure to the tummy for babies with reflux but most the reviews I could find were people who bought them and ended up thinking they were a giant waste of time/money in the end.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: nomore, sorry you've had such a pants day. :(

Ozzie Byron was the same. He never ever slept on his back, always his side, til he was about 12 months I think. You may remember but we coslept as it was the only way he would sleep at night. I also held him A LOT as he would never stay asleep and also never went to sleep unless settled. We could've left him forever and I don't think he would ever have stopped crying and fallen asleep. I watched a lot of TV and read and did embroidery over his head! :lol: It was lovely (except for the increasing pins and needles in my arms) but I certainly couldn't have afforded the luxury of that sort of life with my second baby. I say make the most of the cuddles and if you really really have to get something done lump the cries til you've finished or put him in a wrap if you can while you do the jobs.

Molly, here is our itinerary:
Monday: am - Seahouses and boat trip to the Farnes; pm - Warkworth Castle (English Heritage, ruin)
Tuesday: am - stayed in/went food shopping; pm - Lindisfarne Castle (National Trust) and Holy Island
Wednesday: am - played on the beach and rocks at Embleton (my favourite beach); pm - went up to Paxton House just across the border at Berwick where we got married (owned by its own charity)
Thursday: Spent all day at Beamish Museum
Friday: am - visited The Alnwick Garden; pm - Alnwick Castle for broomstick training, Knight's quest and look at the State rooms then a quick pop round the Treehouse back in the garden.

We stayed on a farm just west of Alnwick which is quite central in Northumberland. Other places we might've visited are Wallington and Cragside (both National Trust); other beaches (Druridge Bay, Beadnell, Bamburgh); Bamburgh Castle (private); Dunstanburgh Castle (English Heritage); Craster for food and there is a lovely walk from there to Seahouses along the coast if you've not got a baby!

We have had the best holiday. We totally packed it in which meant not quite enough time anywhere but also meant Byron didn't get bored and we got to experience almost all of our favourite places up there. We've not eaten as well as I'd have liked and didn't have time for a day in Newcastle seeing friends and scoffing in my favourite Italian but our activities were the best and somehow the weather seemed to be pretty much just right.

The boat trip was I think the best I've ever been on. Low tide was timed just right so we saw all the islands and as it's breeding season we saw thousands of birds including puffins which have always been gone on my previous trips. Loads of seal pups and jellyfish and the wind was as low as it ever is in the NE so the water was super clear. God how I wanted to dive though. :cry: Byron was so impressed with the boat and the jellyfish. :lol: Poor Indigo got a burnt face though! How guilty did I feel?! It was rainy and cloudy when we arrived and we took the minimum on the boat then the sun came out and it was totally sunny the whole boat ride. She was in the wrap but the cheek that wasn't covered was so red. :cry:

Byron had the most fun at Beamish. Trams and buses and trains are what he likes best. He also loved staying on the farm and seeing the cows every morning and evening. So much so that the last 40 minutes of our journey home was him repeating "go to farmyard" in different tones. I kid you not. He ended up singing it as a song "farmyard farmyard" then added in "choo choo ride" after a bit. :rofl:

Indigo has just been a bit of an add on but next year she'll better be able to enjoy a holiday.

We visited DH's grandparents on the way home today. His Grandma has been in hospital for two weeks so he just went with his Dad to see her. We got some presents of clothes and things. DH's little sister has made an awesome cushion for Indigo. So the only immediate family not to have met her now is his Mum.......

I think this has been one of the best holidays I've ever had. Even against Japan for my honeymoon. I never knew how special little kids could make a holiday. :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

aww sound brilliant, glad Byron ;iled beamish i think i wentat his age i remember there is a sweet shop lol.

wer prob going to paignton withmy parents. we get a lovley discount. and if we are cheeky using both their blue badges we can either get in places free or cheap. 

PB have you been to plymouth aquarium, my cousins boyfriend really rates it i think a marine technician at the uni


----------



## gilz82

Sounds like you had a fantastic time Peanut. I have holiday envy this year :haha: this time last year we were starting to get organised for Mexico in august. But I suppose I should never complain Mexico is where we conceived Noah :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

noah the mini mexican lol, abby was concieved when matt came back from his dads lol


----------



## PeanutBean

You'll get your holidays Gilz. :hugs:

Never been to Plymouth Molly. The uni is big in the Marine Biology world so if the aquarium is in any way connected I could see it being good.


----------



## gilz82

I joked to my OH for ages that we should called the baby Mohito Burrito. Think it amused me far more than him :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

It's bizarre as august is the month we were originally going to start TTC, but when my OH got his new job working away from home we started in the February instead. Maybe Noah was always meant to be created in the august :shrug: I was starting to give up thinking of the possibility of cycle 8 of trying


----------



## molly85

it is pb worth a visit and if you dive i think there is some good sealife to look at. plus the american history to. TRheres a lovely stem train at dart mouth to paignton for byron


----------



## tas1

Hey!

Sorry you have had a rubbish day Kate and glad you stamped on that wasp little got stinging your baby I totally would of gone crazy stamping on it! I hate wasps and bees I've never been stung touch wood and hope caden or caleb never get stung! I am with you about not having another,2 is enough for me this time round my pregnancy was rubbish and I didn't enjoy it so no more for me and I don't really care if I haven't got a girl I'm glad I have to children as it is and totally grateful but some people think I'm longing for a girl but I love having my boys!

Gilz glad they have sorted the meds out and hope Noah is more settled for you tonight and he grows out of his night feeds!

Ozzie glad Alex is feeding more he must be growing! Caleb also wakes up when I put him down in the day and my dad has learnt that today as well lol he just likes being cuddled and there will be a time when he hates cuddles so make the most of it!

Pb glad you had a great holiday sounds like you were busy!

Baby glad you had a lovely day of shopping I can't wait to do that! 

Sofie well done for getting passed your pre pregnancy weight I too can't wait to get to that either and to be buying smaller clothes! 

Well today I have had the worse period pains ever I can't remember them being this bad,I am happy I am on but wish it could be painless. It's making me remember early stage of labour! I got some bargains today well I used some vouchers to make them even better bargains,I got two boxes of pampers wipes (12wipes in each) and a tommee tippee flask and jug for £19.65 so happy! I had to get caden some new pjs as he seems to have grown loads since Wednesday and his pjs look smaller but in asda he liked the spiderman pjs which the smallest size was 4-5yrs so it may be too big for him but it will last him lol. I've bathed caden and put him to bed for once and let my OH sort caleb out which has been nice as I do miss caden!
Tomorrow Im going out for Sunday dinner with the inlays since we are at my parents I thought it was only fair I just hope my pains go!

Apparently a heatwave is coming tomorrow so we shall see!!

Xx


----------



## molly85

its been muggy here today i hung washing this evening in preperation for the heat lol


----------



## tas1

I can't wait for some sun I really liven up in the sun I think I have that sads thing! Plus I have washing to do! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

i know i do i practically hibernate.

girls we like to plan ahead i am looking at things like the jumperoo and high chairs what are your recomendations? If abby wants it we'll be trying her on porridge and rice at 4 months then go on to finger foods as and when shes ready not sure I can handle purees but if they work might try them. so is it worth spending mony on a fancy high chair or would a cheap ikea one do? when do they sit independantly or atleast with a back rest?


----------



## PeanutBean

6 months for sitting Molly. We were given a highchair, nothing fancy. Chicco I think. Moved on to a booster seat some time ago and now he just sits on the chair. We never pureed and Byron couldn't manage finger foods for ages so we didn't do baby led weaning. We mashed Byron's first foods. Lumpier than puree. There's no point weaning earlier than the baby shows signs as they simply don't digest the food. We started about a week before 6 months with Byron and it was weeks and weeks before he was digesting much, most things came out the same as they went in.


----------



## tas1

Get a jumper caden loved his so I'm using it again with caleb,get a cheap high chair but until she can sit up use her bouncy chair that's where I put caden top he could eat finger food! Purée isn't that bad to do and beneficial helps them taste food and eat properly in future,nothing wrong with jar food but cheap enough to do your own,I started doing porridge in morning the purée fruit for lunch and purée veg for tea (when he was on 3 meals) the introduced meat with his veg then went on to blending the food we ate so it's easy,ask your HV or get a weaning book definitely helps! 

Xx

Meant jumperoo xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's still feeding. It's been like 4 hours :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my goodness ozzie! stupid question but is he actually getting any milk or is he using your nipple as a dummy?

i am no expert as i ff my first but have spotted loads of books which say "let your child completely empty the breast" (how can you tell it is empty) and "some babies like to use the nipple as a dummy . . . .etc etc etc"

maybe boobie is empty but is a good dummy? boobie feeding mummies? is this possible?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> my goodness ozzie! stupid question but is he actually getting any milk or is he using your nipple as a dummy?
> 
> i am no expert as i ff my first but have spotted loads of books which say "let your child completely empty the breast" (how can you tell it is empty) and "some babies like to use the nipple as a dummy . . . .etc etc etc"
> 
> maybe boobie is empty but is a good dummy? boobie feeding mummies? is this possible?

Jacob used my boobie as a dummy too my nipples were so sore!

:flower:


----------



## molly85

hard totell with abs but i was deffinatly a comfort. Still BFing btw but she now declines the dummy or just doesn't need it. 4 hours sounds like a vicious circle as its a work out for them and you. But I seem to be pants at BFing togive baby all they need so it could be the ideal thing.

Abbys asleep my tummy is crampy it either AF in the worst form or something stomach related. The past 2 nights I have been for a poo and there has been fresh blood and a reasonable amout. these are quite large poop's so workis required to pass them. I havea little skin tag down there but I had thought the bum fruit had gone. I come from a family of bad bum holes my dad with his fruit salad for years and my grandad had bowel cancer and had a bag so thou these these normal there is worry in the back of my mind. ANy thoughts ladies just let it run its course or book in to see doc and have a finger poked up my bum? can you tell I have had this before?


----------



## molly85

on the food front it will of course be a play it my by ear thing but she has now sucessfully figured out hand to mouth whether they are her hands or not and I just think she will be an eary eatter. she was crawling up the moses basket hunting for food earlier the only bit she was not doing right was her head. more tummy time I think not that i want my 6 week old crawling across the room to me eeek. 

oh our house wasn't designed for a bouncer is something like the jumperoo similer in function? ikeado a deab basic high chair for £15 as we might be going we thought wewouldget a few bits


----------



## PeanutBean

I would think 4 hours is more comfort than food Ozzie. I don't think I've ever fed either baby more than 40 mins. Indigo drains a boob in about 7 minutes now. Do you know how to un-latch? He may just be staying on for the sake of it. If you hear the glugging slow down try to gently lift your boob and if he's done it'll break the suction. If he's still too firmly attached you can release the suction by popping a lite finger in his mouth at the side. I'd set a max of an hour or so and then take him off. Give the other boob as of it's real hunger he'll drain it but after that keep him off a little while. You'll need a break and time to refuel.

I confess my demand feeding is not 100% demand as it is often clear when the issue is colic or needing a poo and not actually hunger. I think in the early days babies really don't know what's what and think everything is hunger but over-feeding can make colic worse so I spread out evening feeds more if I think this is the case.


----------



## tas1

I would of had a brill night sleep as caleb slept from 10pm ish til 7.30am he woke up at 6am but I put his dummy in fell asleep til 7.30am awesome! I say I would of had Abdul night sleep but my eldest decide he would wake up at 12.30 then 2.30 then 4 because his toe was hurting so I'll be looking when he gets up to see if it's an in growing nail not sure what they look like.

Hope everyone had a good night xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
im a mug.DH stayed up till early hours&is now having a lie in.ive done one4am feed adn been up since 6.30.

glad you had a good time away peanut by the way:thumbup:

tas just read your post,i never think to try the dummy first...i keep waking up and just assume he's hungry!


----------



## tas1

I always try a dummy first maybe I'm just lazy but at least I k oe he's really hungry plus he's a little chunky monkey so he's not starving lol!

What was your DH doing up til early hrs? 

Mine is doing a car boot lol 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> I always try a dummy first maybe I'm just lazy but at least I k oe he's really hungry plus he's a little chunky monkey so he's not starving lol!
> 
> What was your DH doing up til early hrs?
> 
> Mine is doing a car boot lol
> 
> Xx

will try dummy next time, thanks!.

Playing his sodding ps3. i had to do baileys last evening feed(soothe colic-while he watched a film),get his bottles ready-sterillized, get us both to bed for 10pm while he stayed up till1.30. so ive done the night feeds,the early rise. Bailey did cry while i was cleaning my teeth and DH woke, went to look at him & complained "oh ive gone dizzy i got up too fast" and went back to sleep.
Yeh...we laid down the rules before we had bailey, i would do everything durring the week when hes working and he would on the weekends for me,and tried to enforce it,but it never worked out.
:shrug:


----------



## tas1

God what is it with games consoles it would bore me to sit and play on one all the time,I set the rules about my OHs ps3 after caden because he had an xbox and was on it every sparin moment so I said not this time lol!
My OH has been good but think it's coz we're at my mums lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> God what is it with games consoles it would bore me to sit and play on one all the time,I set the rules about my OHs ps3 after caden because he had an xbox and was on it every sparin moment so I said not this time lol!
> My OH has been good but think it's coz we're at my mums lol
> 
> Xx

i set rules about him nto playing it while Bailey is around because i dont want Bailey doing the same with square eyes all day. Didnt realise he'd play it all night instead!.

does anyone have problems with their OH's leaving LOs unattended at times?, like, when you ask them to keep an eye on them, and say theyre on a changing mat on a table, or somewhere where they can suffercate, they your OH walks off to do something. I have pointed it out, as i know these things can only take a min when your back is turned..


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your oh Cat. :( DH found his own way to being responsible and participatory so I don't really know how to get men to do stuff. Maybe they just won't if they don't iyswim. :shrug: I'd be cross if he ditched the babe after I'd asked him to do something. On the flipside though mums tend to worry more than they need to about these things.

Cat maybe when you've had enough you should put the screaming baby on the he'd next to his head then leave the house for a bit or something. Sure that would rouse him!

DH doesn't do much with Indigo but that's because she bfed and pretty good and he spends all his time sorting out Byron so I don't need to. I like the division that has him running around doing stuff while I sit and read holding the baby. :winkwink:


----------



## tas1

Mine does that too sometimes he still does it with caden like when he is in the bath and my OH walks off and I say it only take a minute to drown but still doesnt listen when I tell him. 
I've made that same rule about games consoles!

Xx


----------



## gilz82

My OH does the same really annoys me. For example Noah has to be propped all the time after eating to help minimise the acid. So if we are downstairs he lies propped up with a cushion from the small of his back up. He's not hugely mobile yet but he can wriggle so I keep telling my OH not to leave him alone when he's propped. Then he keeps coming into the kitchen etc, freaked a little yesterday and was told I was being stupidly overprotective :shrug: won't be that if he rolls of the bloody couch will it :grr:

As for the lack of help Cat I'm in the same boat. My OH has been home since Thursday because of that accident with the company he works for. Hasn't done one single night feed or the hours of cuddling require after night feeds to calm Noah back down. Ive come to the conclusion I'm so soft I'm actually a marshmallow.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hi Ladies,

Just catching up .....

The point I was trying to make about the nappies is that there is a huge 5lb difference between huggies and pampers sizing :dohh:

NOMORE when we potty trained Oliver we made a point of staying in for four whole days (we both had time off work!) and we let him run around in just his t shirt and big boy pants :thumbup: we showed him the potty (although it had been sat in the living room for about a month beforehand and we kept telling him what it was for although he never used it!) and we just kept reminding him where he needed to pee :) he very quickly got the hang of it :thumbup: he had a few accidents but we didnt make a fuss we just changed him and reminded him he needed to go to the potty and he slowly got there :thumbup: We took him to buy ` big boys pants `and made a big fuss about him being a `big boy` now :winkwink:When we went to the loo especially DH we took him with us :thumbup: bizarely Oliver would never poo on his potty and he asked to go to the toilet almost as soon as we started potty training he adopted an odd routine of only peeing on the potty and only pooing on the toilet until eventually the potty became redundant :haha: I have other tips for going out etc feel free to ask :kiss:

:wohoo: for breakfast in bed SK :) and well done on the weight loss :thumbup:

:happydance: for a good night Ozzie :) have you tried swaddling Alex :thumbup:

blah for period Tas :( hope you can get your coil fitted as soon as :thumbup:

madcat the travel cot is a great idea :thumbup: its what we did with Oliver :) as for your belly button sorry no help over here :( mine seems to be ok :shrug:

Well done Teagan :wohoo: and fab on the mummy alone time vbaby :kiss: enjoy the cinema :thumbup: have your boys already broken up for summer? :wacko: Oliver doesnt break up until end of July :dohh:

Welcome back Peanut :kiss: sounds like you had an amazing time :) This is why I love seaside holidays with Oliver and have always chosen that over holidays abroad :winkwink: we ram pack our holidays too and you should see all the fliers etc I have put in Oliver scrap book of all the places we have taken him and visited since he was born :thumbup: we are going to do exactly the same with Charlie its just a shame we cant afford it this year but we will sure make up for it next Summer :happydance:

:hug: NOMORE for a crap day :( and poor little Leo :cry:

Gilz glad your appointment was succesful :thumbup: fxed upping the meds work and great news on the referral fxed you get an appointment really soon :thumbup: Sending you lots of :hugs:

Molly Oliver had a foldly up type highchair as we are alway tight on space from Mothercare I will be buying the same one again because it was brilliant all totally wipe down (nothing needed to be washed in the washer!) which is what you want :thumbup: nothing worse than waiting for covers to dry that you cant tumble dry especially in the winter which is when our babes will start weaning :) I will post a link if you like :thumbup: I think its about 25.00 ... In the mean time I have a bebepod once he can hold his head up and we probably wont buy a jumperoo although I have considered it :dohh: because Oliver never like anything like this :nope: he screamed when you put him in the swing we bought however we did buy a door bouncer and he bloody loved it :rofl: it was the tigger one (I have one handed down from my sister this time!) but for me a def buy :thumbup:

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr I see some of our men are at it again :hissy: :trouble: :growlmad:

OH GOSH THIS IS A HUGE POST :rofl: BUT I WANTED TO REPLY TO EVERYONE :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so land of Madly :winkwink:

We are doing well with the colief :thumbup: Charlie was unsettled for about 2.5hrs last night but we both think it was because he hardly slept all day and was over tired and just wouldnt give in and sleep :dohh: hes been totally different and although hes been taking more feed wise (nearly 3oz every feed!) hes still behaving oddly over taking his feeds :shrug: am now convinced he is possibly lactose intolerant :wacko: I have felt it was the milk all along so maybe am right :shrug: no paediatrician appointment yet but HV reckons I should hear something this week so fxed :thumbup: 

Yesterday DH decided to treat me like one of the kids refusing to take me out to fetch some household shopping :cry: now I try to carry as much as I can whilst out with the buggy but I do sometimes need help with the heavier or bulkier household stuff but he decided to give me the third degree about asking him to take me to buy the stuff we bloody need :hissy: I mean am not the only person who uses household stuff and toiletries etc but you would think so the way he behaved :nope: well it ended with me in tears again :cry: money is also an issue because although DH will give me money I have to ask him for it because I now have no money of my own :sad1: I find this very very very hard and suggest he puts me money in my account so I dont have to ask for it but he tells me just to ask him when I want some :( He has all the money now and it makes me just want to go out and get a job any job and leave my baby when hes only two months old because DH makes things so difficult for me :cry:

On another note can any of you lovely ladies give me some advice?

Charlie just did a dirty nappy and his poo is always yellow looking kinda like curry paste but today we noticed its all watery although the same colour it usually is :shrug: we have been using colief since Thursday pm and other than that I gave him 1oz of cooled boiled water last night cause I wasnt sure if he was constipated or not? Any ideas? should I be worried? Oliver was never so puzzling as Charlie is :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly,about the poo thing, Bailey has done a watery one following a normal one before now, but maybe its something to do with having given charlie just the boiled water perhaps?:shrug:

As for my belly button, seems alot better today, i think its because i did alot of leaning forward and letting my belt dig in!.

Gilz, as far as our men are concerned, i must be a soft as a marshmallow too, i guess we both hope that if we're not ngging winging wives/OHs they might respect us for it and decide to help out but it doesnt work like that!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks madcat will keep an eye on it :thumbup: thought maybe that was it :shrug:

as for been a marshmallow I`m one too :cry: I mean I must be letting DH walk all over me time and time again although I know I shouldnt let him somehow I just dont have the energy right now to be strong and say enough is enough :( I keep hoping things will change when maybe I should just except they never will :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Afternoon all. I think he was feeding. When I un-latched him, he kept trying to eat his fist and was making a mouth like he was hungry. I eventually got him settled at midnight when I dragged his basket through the living room with DH. Then, he was fine :shrug: I've tried moving his basket away from me after a feed to try and not have him smell me. Frankly, I'd rather him feed for that long during the late evening than at midnight to three like he was before. I'll ask the midwife on Monday if it continues today. He's sleeping now so I'm trying to take it easy.


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly :hugs: sorry your DH is making you feel so rubbish. On the poo front I think it'll be the colief combined with the water. I'm sure in the leaflet for the colief it mentions that poos can change and become more like the consistency of BF babies.


----------



## madcatwoman

Does anyone have a travel cot? and do they find it back breaking to bend over?. i know you can buy basinette travel cots, bit dearer, but if a normal one isnt too bad then id buy one.

i must appologise to anyone who posts on here who i dont mention in mine, these days i have to speed read thru them all, and by the time i get to post Bailey is crying or something else is happening and i only get to do about 3 lines!.:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: It's ok madcat, I'm sure with all our new little ones we're bound to do that at some point or another. We all know that we are here for each other, even if it is unsaid :flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

ive finally got DH in from the garden to keep an eye on bailey, just got out the shower!. Thanks Ozzie, i dont think i even congratulated you properly on the birth of your :baby:, only once quickly:dohh:. I hope your both doing ok and enjoying being a mummy at last:happydance:


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies

Are we all enjoying the sun?

We've been for a walk and out with the inlaws and we are chilling in the garden!

Sorry to hear about your DH and the money madly

Sorry I can't catch up properly caleb doesnt seem to like the heat best go x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Ozzies right madcat I always try to read and reply to everyones posts but sometimes its so hard especially with an unsettled Charlie right now but we are all in thre same boat (all the delivered grads anyway!) so am sure we are all understanding of this :kiss:

Well I honestly and truly feel like giving up now :sad1: Charlie has been unsettled since about 12.30pm and will only sleep in mine or DHs arms :shrug: we have tried to put him down in his bouncer etc but he wouldnt have any so we tried to put him in his crib :thumbup: we pulled the blackout blind and closed the window even though its damn roasting here in Leeds today but 10min after we finally got him off he woke up again :cry: hes been funny with his feeding again and I really and truly dont know what else to do or try because am sure we have exhausted just about everything :( The longer this goes on the more I think that hes unsettled so much because hes hungry but he wont or knows for some reason he cant feed :cry: I feel so sure my baby is so unsettled because hes bloody starving :sad2: Am going to chase up this referral tomorrow or am off to A&E :( this cannot go on :nope:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just a quick one from me...

Will catch up later.

Just some pictures of my little piglet!

After eating 5oz bottle!


In the bath!


Asleep in Nana's hands lol


----------



## molly85

hugs all.
cat we have a travel cot as a playpen i assembled thinking molly might eat abby whenin fact she loves her. its a serious bend i would test one inmotercsre or babies r us but the bassinet one is prob worth the money.

girls i want to take abby swimming being as she loves water, might even use a family pool but swim nappiesonly seem to start at size 2, tescos size 2s start at 6lb huggies who sell disposeable ones start at 7lb abby is 6lb 7/8 do i just risk iti am going to try a size 2 huggies on her but wanted your thoughts.

oh i think my tummy pains are a very faint period i have had a tiny bit of spotting


----------



## gilz82

Molly I found the smallest huggies little swimmers to be just a little smaller than a pampers size 1 nappy if that's any help.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I agree with the bassinet travel cot .... Oliver had the bassinet attachment so well worth it :thumbup: my sister has the bassinet attachment but it also has a kinda swing/vibrating bouncy chair attachment too .... I will try to find a link for you :thumbup: 

Molly I never used the disposable swim nappies sorry we bought the reusable swim pant ones :)


----------



## molly85

thats the other thing i was considering but her size is an issue

we went to drop at a card at the in laws and ended up going for curry poor matt was in bed. he took abby seen as my tummy was especially bad this morning I slept till 11.30 came down woundering where they were and this is what i found:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270916_10150303412622464_646837463_9746007_2627112_n.jpg


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW molly! that is so sweet and so funny all in one! bless him! 

been indoors all day! was going to go for a late afternoon walk during dh's break but still way too hot, one of those evenings where i miss being able to get off the sofa at like 10pm and just go for a walk,there arent many things i miss from before leo was born but i suppose that is my one selfish thing i miss lol and even then would rather have a leo!

off to mablethorpe tomorrow night! going to be nice having some fresher sea air and less pollen flying around!


----------



## molly85

it won't be long and you'll have teens and be legging it out the house


----------



## tas1

oh I wish I was off to mablethorpe again but then it's not that far wish we had gone to the beach today just didn't think! If it's nice on Wednesday think I may suggest to go as my OH is off! 

It's my birthday a week today and I didn't even realise until my mum said my sister comes back off her hols on my birthday!

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie I wrote you a massive reply last night on stuff you can do to help and my battery went on my phone as I went to send it! If it's bad again tonight let us know and I'll try again lol. 

As for me I'm shattered, Ms on his period and being an arse so just a quick one hope everyone is ok. I have read but don't think my brain processed any of it!


----------



## molly85

lol claire. I spoke to ozzie a while ago and they had managed to get him to snooze in his car seat why do babies sleep where you don't want them to


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha yeah thats what i thought, plenty of hot summer evenings in the future!

although one more day of puking like this and i will be back to the shops re-purchasing all my morning sickness "get through the day" essentials! fished out the sick bands doing naff all! i was literally onlya couple of weeks ago thinking how grateful i am to not havethe sickness any more and would trade sickness for the other problems i have been having any time! now i have all the problems AND morning sickness! wtf!

look up "some unfortunate women in pregnancy suffer symptoms all the way though. . . " in a pregnancy book and you will just see a picture of greasy haired, blood vessel burst face, eye bag me whilst clutching a sick bag with an air bubble going humpf . .. how many seconds are there in 8 weeks?

aw bless they do always fall asleep where and when they shouldnt bless him!


----------



## molly85

eugh i think ms does come back nasty stuff


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know, i was reading a few weeks ago a thread about someone who's morning sickness had come back, poor cow i thought . . . darn it!

at least this time i am not working! morning sickness whilst working in a restaurant eugh with a chef who thought it acceptable to cook me loads of polish delicacies and once presented me with cold, fish and potato jelly . . . eugh erase thought puke puke puke he was so insulted i wouldnt eat it but honestly it was his version of jellied eels! i cant eat pasta let alone fish jelly eugh!


----------



## molly85

eww i don't like anything like that except jelly
I know it's late but Abby never ceases to impress. She's been pukey all day combination of heat and eyes bigger than her belly I think and hope got some lovely advice from Gilz. Any who got in the bath a bit late had a brilliant splash I'm sure shes trying to swim arching her back and flapping about. I popped her nappy put her on the sofa for a second she was drifting off, wizzed her up stairs shes cried once. what ever the change i like it


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Sorry to hear about your sickness coming back Kate and then having all the other problems!
When does Abby have her first injections Molly? I think you could take her swimming before but I would check I haven't risked it but can't wait to take caleb swimming coz he loves his baths too!

Well he did it again slept from 9.30 to 7.30am i cant believe it maybe he likes being at my mums well anywhere is better than our house I hate it! 
It's gonna be another hot day so caleb will just be in his nappy but I just gotta get him to like laying down on his own as yesterday he was too sweaty but loved cuddles! And Im sure my other son will be naked in the garden lol may join him lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all.
well Bailey had ahorrible afternoon yesterday, not sure if was the heat or tummy ache,but didnt feed properly was crying alot...half colicky, he did settle in the evening time however. I was very hot in our house though because our living quarters are upstairs, with the heat rising it was 28 deg up there, obviously cooler in the bedrroms downstairs, he was stripped down to his vest all day bless him. 
Madly, are you sure it wasnt the heat setting charlie off in tears?.

so feeding was up the creak, which left me with a 1.30,4.30 and 7 o clockish rise.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes I agree, Lottie was the same, really unsettled in the heat! I put her outside around 8.30pm and that cooled her down and she was fine after! I hate this weather with a newborn it's so worrying :-(


----------



## gilz82

You should all move to scoland then cos it's not warm here and I mostly forget what the sun looks like :cry:

Well Noah was back to having a completely crap night all the way through. He slept from 8-10 and then that was it. We've got the paediatric clinic today with the old paediatrician. Our gp advised me still to take Noah even though she's referring us to a different paediatrician. So we'll go an see what useless advice he has to spew at us today. 

Molly you don't need to wait for the injections to go swimming. We had planned to go pretty early so I checked with neonatal and they said it's fine as every pool is chlorinated. We haven't managed to go yet but I think Noah will love it as he really likes his bath since I got one of those bath lounger things that Loopy recommended.


----------



## tas1

These poor babies! We did the same pink took caleb outside it was still hot though!
Gilz I hope your appointment goes better today,I hope the pd isn't so useless! 

Caleb is teething,he's had bumpy gums from being born but I noticed yesterday a White bit so I felt it and it's sharp,my mum felt it as well and said yeah it was,it's at the top though and I thought the bottom ones come first! I'm gonna see what I can get for his gums bless him

X


----------



## molly85

tas nooooo i told matt abby can't be teething yet. 

abby slept all day yesterday was up every2 hours in the night trying her just on boob as hv suggested by 9am screaming again. 

I am definatly nota worriers as abby endedup in bedf again with me last night so exhausted feeding like that.she's just in a nappy and we'r inside ournice cool victorian house

it wasn't the jabs i was waiting for it was her weight so she could wear a nappy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Such pics SK :)

and how cute Molly :cloud9: daddy and daughter having a cuddle awwww!

:hug: pink

Ozzie glad you got Alex settled .... babies do fall asleep whereever they like dont they :lol:

blah for MS NOMORE :hugs:

Gilz cant wait to hear what crap the consultant comes out with today :growlmad: infact the way I feel right now if it was me I would be tempted to tell him just what I think :trouble: Sorry you had another crap night hon :hugs:

Tas its funny you should mention teething because I wasnt sure if this isnt the reason for some of Charlies upsetment :shrug: hes been stuffing his hands and well anything else in his mouth you know his bib,clothes etc and hes been drooling and blowing bubbles :shrug: he has had bumpy gums since birth and I cant find any sharp bits you know teeth poking through but he has all other classic signs :dohh:

Well Ladies I agree it was warm yesterday so that may have contributed a little to my boys unsettlement but he was doing the thing with the bottle again :dohh: wanting to feed rooting like a little piglet but crying when he sucks :sad1: its like hes scared of the bottle :shrug: I just know something isnt right and after a little research yesterday we realised he has all the classic symptons of lactose intolerance including a red bum from his poo been too acidic :wacko: lacotose intolerance symtons are very much like colic with the added weight loss/failure to gain, red bum and a few other :wacko: which could be why he `appears` to have colic yet none of the usual colic remedies help well apart from the colief drops which break down lactose in the milk ..... he wouldnt even settled last night after practically crying all day from 12.30pm to after 11pm last night :nope: I have booked another Drs appointment for this evening because I am now mentally exhausted and its breaking my heart because I just know there is something wrong with my baby and I cant stand not been able to help him .... if this carries on I worry about PND which I really do not want to go through again :nope: I have started to feel useless and I feel like a bad Mummy because all my baby does is scream :nope: I havent joined any groups which I wanted to do more than anything but right now its impossible considering Charlie screams most days :cry: Am going to ring paediatrics too and see whats going on with this urgent appointment :shrug: I feel the need to hassle people because I feel like if I dont we wont ever get anywhere :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

and if all this isnt bad enough I had the scare of my life last night :cry:

It was about 1.30am and I stirred so as per norm when I stir in the night I check on Charlie :thumbup: When we went to bed I was a little worried what to dress him in because I didnt want him getting too cold during the night but it was still a little warm when we went to bed :dohh: anyway I dressed him in just his nappy, a short arm/leg romper and a light thin little cardi :) I reached across to touch him resting my hand on his belly/chest and he wasnt bloody breathing :shock: whilst I had my hand on his chest I shook him calling his name and he didnt move a muscle :nope: I dashed to put the light on panicking an ran back to him I shook him some more and he still didnt move I started shaking and crying which disturbed DH ...... then all of a sudden he let out a big sigh :cry: I cant begin to explain how I felt such a rush of emotions all in one go :cry: I truly thought my baby had stopped breathing :cry: I watched him for a while and realised he was holding his breath for quite a while inbetween breathing and whilst it seemed like minutes inbetween me realising and him breathing it was probably more like a minute :wacko: I dont think I have ever felt so terrified in all my life :nope:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly, how scary! I'm terrible for listening to Alex and I start to freak out if I don't hear him.

Spoke to the midwife today and she had me phone my GP for an appointment to see if I have PND :cry: I was telling her I felt detatched from Alex and all the worry throughout the pregnancy and now everything is hitting me because he's actually ok. I feel so guilty for feeling like this :cry: She said the first step was telling someone that I wasn't doing ok so we're off the GP today to see what she says.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: Ozzie I can relate and your MW is right the first step is admitting and talking about how you feel .... let us know how you get one and you know where I am if you want to chat!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

:hugs: To all those who had a crappy night....

:hugs: Ozzie

We didn't do too bad Jacob slept in his moses basket from 10:30 til 2am and then had a feed and decided he didn't want to sleep in his basket lol so he slept in the bed with us again until 6am then again at 10.

My bedroom was 27 degrees all bloody night! So I stripped JAcob down to his nappy, had both windows open and a fan on full wack. It was just sooo hot!

:flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,so much to catch up on!

Sofie,jake is gorgeous!

ozzie:hugs:

Peanut,so glad you enjoyed your hols:thumbup:

Molly we got 1 of them booster seats that you strap to a kitchen chair.I think its suitable from 6months,i spoonfed mine in their bouncer until they were big enough for the booster.Its plastic so easy to clean,and compact to take with you wherever you're going if you need it:thumbup:

Gilz,hope you get your new paed app through soon:hugs:

madly your gp should be able to do the lactose intolerance test.shay had it done coz he was so unsettled.My gp just gave me a tube with a little scoop thing to take home,and nxt morning i had to get a fresh poo sample and get it down to her.At least it could be something to be getting on with whilst waiting on your appointment.x

As for your dh making you feel like you have to beg for money,that completely disgusts me hun.How dare he make his gorgeous wife and mam to his boys feel like that.x

And yes shay is finished pre school for the summer.Starts big school on 30th aug:wacko:

As for useless dh's/oh's girls,much as you might not like confrontation,you really have to assert yourselves.Have it out with the men,have a screaming match if thats what it takes and don't let them walk all over you.The decision to have these babies was a mutual 1,it really annoys me when I hear how useless some of them are!!!


----------



## molly85

Awww Ozzie you know where I am to. I seem to have got off lightly for the mo but was very depressed throughpregnancy so can understand feeling nothing for your bump somedays.

Lactose intolerance sounds intresting that was always my big fear for abby as i eat very little straight lactose like milk or cream.

Hope all our babies get the attention they need.

Abby has gone a step further with staying cool she's naked on a fluffy towel in her pram covered by a flynet and towel to keep the sun off. as she is in the garden


----------



## molly85

oh reminds me in that pic they are not cuddling they are sleeping.

we don't have a kitchen table vbaby and wow you guys break up before us.

is abby meant to do several poops a day? they are a deifferent colour now shes on formula but her bumm deffinatly looks sore most of the time hence the nappy free day.


----------



## vbaby3

As for us,well teagans cold has gotten worse,and she has a horrible cough that breaks my heart.She goes into a coughing fit and can't catch her breath,all i can do is hold her through it:cry:
She's completely bunged up and is sneezing and spluttering,and generally just sad:cry:needless to say we had a bad night lastnight.

The boys enjoyed kung fu panda,well shay did,oran lost interest once the popcorn was all gone,and then fell asleep on my knee:wacko:
I think we'll wait a few months before taking him again lol!


----------



## vbaby3

How long do they have off school?
our primary schools have 2 months off,and secondary schools have 3 months off!

teagan could have no poo 1 day and 4 the next,so no set pattern for our little madame.

its really hot here,but its windy and cloudy,so not really sit outside weather,but inside is so muggy.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm finding it so comforting to read the breastfeeding forum! I'm not alone! I was starting to feel like the only person in the world who was struggling with cluster feeding and detatchment feelings.


----------



## molly85

ozzie this is part of the reason i am now happy to step down a bit to bottle. i've not been over the bfing forum prob because I am not a dedicated BFer.

vbaby they have 6 weeks her from mid to late july same from preschool to college so 18


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby your just so lovely :hugs: 

Glad you enjoyed the cinema :) but poor little Teagan :hugs: gah our babes are really going through it arent they :sad1: As for school holidays Oliver breaks up end of July and is back beginning of Sept they have 6-7wks off :dohh: 

Go Abby getting naked :rofl:

Ozzie glad you found some support :hugs:

Well over here am hoping the GP can help :thumbup: Charlie has spent most of the morning in my arms cause hes just so unhappy the poor mite :cry: I posted a thread in babyclub and FF section and a few mummies have replied :) It seems Lactose Intorerance (LI) is very rare in the UK although some babies do have it (I have had several mummies reply with LI babes!) and that if its not LI it could be Cows Milk Protein Intolerance (CMPI) It seems quite often once the problem is established a change of milk is all that is required and babies may or may not outgrow it which means once we get to weaning it could be a little more tricky :wacko: but I just want a proper diagnosis and the rest we will deal with as and when we get there :thumbup: LI is determined with a poo sample as for CMPI I havent yet researched this but am going to shortly :thumbup: 

I have also tried to find out where Charlies referral has ended up because paediatrics dont have it although my GPs confirm it was sent on the 22nd :shrug: going round this houses with this one but am determined to sort it out because when I look into Charlies eyes I see his pain and I cannot bare it :nope: if all else fails am off to A&E :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope you get it sorted out Madly. I would hate to see my little guy in pain :( My wee man is sleeping now and has been for the past two hours :dance: I'm trying to remind myself of all the cute things he does and that's helping a lot :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

me too hon am telling myself under all the screaming my poor little mite is a happy smiley beautiful baby and am determined am not sitting back now until this is sorted!

The referral saga goes on on-one has his urgent referral grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## molly85

I quickly looked this up Madly I have CMPI rather than lactose intolerance as Ican have cheese and things like that just not the straight stuff well I couldn't it always gave me bad tummy I am growing out of it but really cannot drink straight milk so I think my parents either had special formula for me or just the right one. My mum had teh same issue as me was just not producing the right stuff my dad told me this last night bloody useful I knew she had given up but not why. So there Is hope as you can now get soya milk you can wean in a fairly normal way and drinking milk is just weird other animals don't do it so strictly humans don't need to either after they are weaned.


----------



## vbaby3

Thats ridiculous madly,can't believe its just disappeared.Lucky you called about it or you'd be sitting around waiting on an appointment that was never gonna arrive!x


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG Madly, ive only had time to read your post about when you checked for his breathing. WTF happened there??... god you must have felt sick,i know bailey holds his breath for a few seconds when sleeping, but not like that!.

Talk about sleeping,hes slept all morning!!!!!!:wacko:its now 1.30!!


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhhh at the hospital for you madly. Touch of sleep apnea by the sounds of it might as well mention it to the hospital to thats what those matts stop the alarm shocks them awake.

Cat abby has pretty much been the same, I'm thinking on how to feeda naked baby lol.

Is any one being cheeky and applying for the sure start grant?


----------



## vbaby3

Here's some recent 1's of Teagan,as you can see the 'do' is superb as ever lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







018-1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









014-1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'll apply because it will help pay for Alex's US passport and citizenship registration.


----------



## molly85

you'll get it anywho 
gah abbys dress is to big for her


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you for your info Molly :kiss: I can understand why you would worry about Abby having an intolerance now :thumbup:

vbaby Teagan is just too cute with her `DO` :lol: 

madcat I know we spoke by text but I just read your post on here :( honestly NOT an experience I wish to repeat :nope: DH is home just now and I was talking to him about last night :cry: It was the first time I used the `d` word but I honestly thought that :sad1: I shook him so much I had my hand over his tummy/chest area and shook him from side to side and he didnt move a muscle :nope: hes a light sleeper so much so our sqeaking front door wakes him up and I shook him quite hard admittedly and he didnt budge. I expected his arms and legs to flay about but he was as still and as stiff as a board :cry: and then he let out this huge sigh :cry: I hope to god it doesnt happen again :nope:

As for the disappearing referral .... I got a call back from the hospital after speaking to several people and getting a lovely lady who said she would help me :thumbup: I think she heard the desparation in my voice well that and the fact that the first time she rang me back Charlie was screaming the house down and I answered the phone in tears :blush: and WE HAVE AN APPOINTMENT AT 9AM TOMORROW MORNING :wohoo: We are seeing a paediatrican and a dietician so fxed we should get some help at last :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nothing cheeky about applying for the sure start grant. I can't have it though would've been eligible. Having said all along that second babies conceived from April wouldn't get it it was announced a week before I could apply that babies had to be born before 15th April. Random much. Pretty pissed off about that. We didn't apply with Byron though might've been eligible.

Interesting LI is rare in the UK madly. Especially when the rubbish partner GP decided Byron had it based on no evidence at all. Lazy doctoring or what? He had an over production of mucous from a bad infection. Nothing at all to do with his diet. My nephew has it. My SIL is Japanese and about half of Japanese people don't have a gene to produce the protein needed to digest it.

Vbaby if it helps Indigo's second cold has gone almost so much quicker than her first. Maybe Teagan will be the same.

We've had a hot day. Washing done and dishwasher emptied and filled. Indigo and I went shopping. We've got a new Gap outlet shop and it had a big sale on plus I have 15% off for signing up for emails. I got two vests Nd two pairs of jeans for about £40 which I reckon is pretty good! Shame I couldn't find more summery bottoms!

Exchanged an outfit (pink!) we got from step-MIL and some socks that were 0-3 but thick so useless to us. Got some other stuff we needed. Pretty successful shop for once but man was it hot and sweaty! I hardly know how I'm managing to make any milk I'm sweating so much.

My dad phoned to say he thinks my dog has an abcess on her gum. Sigh.


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you're being seen to madly. Maybe keep Charlie close by in the day and night so he can regulate his breathing with yours.


----------



## vbaby3

Thats great you have appointment tom madly,meant to comment earlier on charlie not breathing.I would say you got the fright of your life.
Everytime I waken if i can't hear teagan i sit up and put my hand on her chest.
We have a monitor with the sensor pad and i have to say it gives me so much peace of mind.I don't have it in the basket,but will have it in the cot once she goes into it.
Maybe you could consider something similar,it would give you peace of mind after that scare.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I forgot to say that today I'm having such cramps. I can't tell if period or guts or both. I got my period at 9 weeks after Byron which I thought was down to his dodgy start to feeding but maybe not. My periods since Byron were always heralded by poorly guts so maybe that'll be the same again.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut hon :hugs:

I did find info on LI been rare in the UK but seemingly theres a lot of babes that do have it :shrug: I had lots of replies on my threads in baby club and FF section from Mummies saying their baby has been diagnosed with it :wacko: although seemingly some people say its not a true intolerance :dohh: and its more likely to be CMPI which has strong links with reflux :loopy: I def feel sure Charlie does not have reflux because he has been examined after feeding and there were no signs plus the strong reflux meds didnt help him one bit and he still displayed these same odd feeding habits :wacko: He has a really red bum which am treating with nappy cream and this is very common in babies that have LI cause their poo is very acidic .... my HV commented that she thought his poo was a tad green whilst I didnt really see that he only poos every 2-3 days which can be another sign ..... the list goes on really and one Mummy said I described her baby to a T on my thread :thumbup: it took her 6mths to get the Drs to listen :cry: I can do this for 6mths :nope: hes cried practically all day :sad1: I feel like a bad mummy, my poor Oliver is getting no attention because Charlie is taking up all our energy and time and well we are feeling like we cant enjoy him :sad1: Oliver thinks its normal for a baby to scream so much and hes been asking to stay at MILs more and more ... He said the other day he doesnt think we love him anymore and I dont think he particulary like his baby brother :nope: I feel like my heart is breaking :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Thats great you have appointment tom madly,meant to comment earlier on charlie not breathing.I would say you got the fright of your life.
> Everytime I waken if i can't hear teagan i sit up and put my hand on her chest.
> We have a monitor with the sensor pad and i have to say it gives me so much peace of mind.I don't have it in the basket,but will have it in the cot once she goes into it.
> Maybe you could consider something similar,it would give you peace of mind after that scare.x

It might be an idea vbaby hon :thumbup:

Am going to mention it to the paediatrician tomorrow :thumbup:

I think I am a tad scared of waking up to something like that again :cry:


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies 

I've tried to catch up but my brain still isn't working so I've forgotten everything but will try my best 

Molly- Apply again for sure start you never know! And I've bought stuff for caleb to chew on as I think that's why he cries when he's been feed changed and cuddled so I hope he teethe quick!
Madly glad you have an appointment and what a scary experience I'm always paranoid about calebs breathing I think one of those sensors will help you I'm thinking of getting one too! And keep an eye on his gums coz he might get something through,I'm still in shock caleb has a sharp bit!
Vbaby hope teagan gets better soon. 
Pb lucky you going shopping sounds like a good day to me,I'm still waiting to those weight but since it's my birthday on Sunday I might get some then! Poor dog as well!
Ozzie glad you have done the first step and told your MW! Hugs to you x

I'm wondering if I should apply for the sure start grant again since caleb was born 14th do you think I would get it? 

Caleb has slept all afternoon for once he's just in his nappy with muslin on his hand for comfort in his pram in the shade! I'm glad he has slept properly means I could relax abit more shame he only does it when I'm not busy but never mind! Gonna get him weighed tomorrow also I'm getting my coil fitted tomorrow so excited and abit nervous! 

Hope everyone has had a good or reasonable day?!?

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Yes Tas you will but you need to apply before 14th July.

I wasn't going to get any jeans, hoping I'd just get into my old ones eventually but I've been wearing a mat pair and the elasticated waistband rolls up giving me an extra spare tyre (as if I haven't enough!) and as they were about £12 I figured I should take advantage.

Big :hugs: madly. I know how distressed Byron gets when Indigo cries and that's normal baby crying. I do feel for you all. I hope you get some answers. You can get soya formula on prescription so that might be the answer plus it'd be free!


----------



## tas1

Well I best apply then!

X


----------



## molly85

ohhh soya's free??? Abby likes her SMA but like Madly have always wounderd so will def ask for the test def my neuroticness but I really don't want to make her ill like I was. Gave me the real runs and sickness. 

PB love you took the pink stuff back abby is in a blue dress today and its the first thing matts said he likes it was a dress i looked at for ages. and socks pah they are reserved for going out so people don't think I am a bad mummy letting my baby go cold take them off and their still ice blocks.

Madly yay for the appointment gives you some faith in human kind again that lady sorting out.


----------



## PeanutBean

The new one is a sort of tiered blue long top and white bloomers. You'd have liked the other Molly, it had Disney piglet on. I'm not a fan of Disney though so it was a double no-no though the style was pretty.

This is certainly period pain. Ugh just the start and it's making me feel so off. Hope the period hurries up and comes so I can get the awful first one over and done with.

I've done two lots of ironing today. Washed all Indigo's gift 3-6 months clothes and ironed. She is a chunk so I reckon some might fit now. Guess I need to look at Byron's stuff and see if anything is ok for the summer. Big problematic them being born 5 months apart. I'm excited about her new outfits though. :D


----------



## molly85

I like winnie the poo not disney. I wanted her in "day clothes" so choises are limited in new born and I go nuts saying mollys a girl so for abby would drive me crakers but I just get weight quiries bleugh. We are going to be very naughty tomorrow. We are prob going to ikea so need space in the car but don't want abby in the car seat for 4+ hours so we are going to use her pushchair bit which is tecnically from 6 months but I am transfering her head huger from car seat and have fiddled with the belt. she has room to kick about then and stay cool and she likes sitting up a bit so the recline will be perfect. 

Oh and piglet should wear a green top not pink grrrrr


----------



## madcatwoman

Glad to hear you found some more clothes Peanut!:thumbup: loving the pink top youre returning!lol!:haha:

Madly, i feel horrified for you finding charlie like that, i really dont know what to say but for the love of god please dont ever let it happen with me, you need to run that by the docs hun! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you know Disney own all the original art for Winnie the Pooh too? :(. I love Winnie the Pooh but can't bring myself even to buy stuff with the original art on. Stupid sellouts. According to my mum it was Christopher Robin's mum who made up the stories, his dad just wrote them down. This I had not known!

I've kept the pink sleepsuits. Next do great quality sleepsuits and the pink is bright, not the baby pink you see everywhere. One is striped with white, another is a floral pattern with green and I think the third is white with a flower motif so they are ok.


----------



## madcatwoman

I just re-read your post peanut, funny, ive just put a load of 3-6months clothes in the machine for washing today,ones that people have bought us, we have some real nice stuff from Baby Gap!,goodness knows how much they cost. Bailey is already in 3-6 vests, sleepsuits are just a tiny little bit long, i havent tried the rest on him yet!


----------



## molly85

ohh iv seen them i liked those onesi like her in bright colours they dnt do enough of them. she doesn't wear alot of baby pink. 

iknew the storys were done by a parent i have no moralsi just them to be correct not like piglets camp enough stick him in pink to


----------



## pinkclaire

Everything I've put on of Lotties that's 0-3 months is really quite tight. I can't believe it she's not even 1 month old yet and going to be in 3-6 months sharpish :cry:

Ms at work again tonight. It's crap I'm shattered but Lottied feeding, can't wait to go to bed!

Madly good luck tomorrow really hope you get some progress! 

Sorry I'm to tired to remember anything else :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh yes just remembered something, I hate Disney as well PB, and people keep buying me bloody Disney and poo clothing. Now I've not been shy about telling people this so why do they keep getting me it :dohh: I don't mind so much on older kids who actually like the programmes etc but on babies :shrug:


----------



## molly85

just me then lol claire you want to off load the poo stuff so you can say its been war :) i cansend you some cash. I looked through abbys newborn stuff earlier and its all trousers and loads ofpink pregnant woman shouldnot be allowed to shop not that trousers arent good but really what was i buying i want to get in the 0-3 month stuff where all my noce out fits are for her.

Abby just had her first bath with Daddy as I supervised she just stared at me like hes not as fun as you mum lol


----------



## loopylollipop

evening all :flower:

sorry been MIA for a few days been busy and am knackered!

All is well though, nothing much to report. Just busy with normal day-to-day life with a baby....

Have tried to keep up as much as possible but cant comment individually as would take forever!!

Just want to say GL Madly for tomorrow, I hope you get some answers.

Cyber love and :hugs: to everyone else :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well it's the twelve to three cluster feed lol. Thank god for my itouch! The doctor just wants to keep an eye on me. She is not convinced it's pnd because it's still very early days. Today was better though. She is more worried about my anxiety of being Aline than anything. So we shall see how things go.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

Pinkclaire,DH said lastnight, putting Baileys sleepsuit on "oh its a bit tight!".

Madly, i hope you have some joy with this docs appointment(it is today isnt it?).

We're off to buy a travel cot today:baby:

Tomorrow Bailey&I have our 8 week check, im sure that'l upset Bailey to start with,then straight afterwards his jabs:cry: Im really not looking forward to it. I know he needs them, but it seems so evil at the time!:growlmad::wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie I meant to post yesterday to say not to even entertain the thought of pnd yet. It's early days and you'll be well into baby blues at the moment which can last days/weeks. You've extra stuff to process with his heart condition and the roller coaster pregnancy coming to an end. Give yourself a break. I found that accepting I felt how I felt and not analysing further helped me with any guilty feelings and time alters your thoughts and emotions anyway. :hugs:

We have our check tomorrow too Madcat. What a nightmare getting the appointment! It was meant to be last Monday so I rang the day I got the letter (about a month ago) to change it and was told the diaries weren't available for yesterday and to call back. I spent about three weeks, called about 7 times, to try and get the appointment booked. Then last week they called on Thursday to tell us the antibiotics Byron was given were not a worry (only two weeks later!!!) so I went to book again and was told it was all booked up. WTF?! Seems I should've been put through to some woman who schedules the check instead of them going to the doctor's diary direct. They offered one on Monday but she'll be 10 weeks then and some of the reflexes they check don't last forever. Anyway they conceded and got me an appointment tomorrow begrudgingly as if it had been my bloody fault. :growlmad:


----------



## tas1

Morning all

Hope all goes well with your appointment madly!

Ozzie glad the doctor doesnt think it's pnd and I agree with peanut! You had so much tk deal with so of course your gonna have down days!

Peanut what a pain with your appointment but glad you got one! And I'm glad the antibiotic werent anything harmful as it would probably be too late after two weeks,can't believe it took two weeks to tell you they were ok its a good thing you was t worrying too much! 

Madcat which travel cot are you getting? And don't worry about baileys injections they soon forget! 

I'm gonna try and get caleb weighed today! Then not sure what else to do today! It's been raining here but I'm hoping it stops so we can go for a walk! Both of my boys have clothes on today lol 

What has everyone else got planned today? X


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh i hope yours&Indigos appointment goes ok as well then!:baby:

Tas,im done for today lol.Been to tescos(i wont rant about the parking lol!), im trying their own nappys to see what they are like &been to argos, we got a mammas&pappas travel cot, DH said if we were going to get one to get a decent one and one that will last, unfortunately not a bassinette type though (he wont stretch to that lol!). Just sterillised & waiting for Bailey to wake from his car seat!!. Very warm & sunny here, just been throwing the windows open!


----------



## tas1

Blimey cat you are organised! I've managed to get a bath and boys dressed just can't get motivated! I've tried tescos nappies I didn't rate them but that was 3yrs ago! I do like Asdas own nappies and may go on them when my free nappies run out!

I'm feeling slightly rubbish today,tired and I have a head cold! 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks ladies. Yesterday was much better. The HV is coming today around 3pm so I'm interested to see what she says. On another note, when I was at the GP yesterday, I ran into another American from Idaho who I had met briefly when I was working at the school. She gave me her number and said if I need anything to call :). She went through the same thing because all her family is in the US and she's pretty much on her own here with her hubby and four kids. I'm glad I'm building a support network in this town. 

:hugs: to everyone. I don't think I could have gotten through all this without your support and love :kiss:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
madly hope your appointment went well.
Poor babies getting their vaccinations,but tas is right,they're fine a few mins later.
I have Teagans booked for 14th july,shay is due his booster shot now so getting them both done the same time.Teagan will be fine,its shay i'm worried about.When i got the swine flu jab for him he was so upset with me and looked at me with pure hurt in his eyes,how could i be letting this happen to him,it broke my heart:cry:A good bribe will be in order i think!

Madcat i use the tesco nappies on teagan and they're fine:thumbup:I was a pampers girl too,but when i was preg and buying nappies in advance i noticed the huge price difference between pampers and tesco own and decided to give tesco a go.They're fine for now anyway,got some for oran too,only started using them today.They might not be as good for big boy wee's but we'll see!

I had my friend and her dd over this morning.Teagan went til 4.30 this morning,just took 2 ozs and then straight back down til 9am!She's cottoning on to this routine thing i think!
Poor mite gets in a terrible state with her cough though.Really hope she's improved by the wk end,or i'll really hate leaving her:cry:


----------



## molly85

ok do i have a piggy baby? she seems to do better on a fuller boob guess more milk on offer but she will also clear a 4oz bottle how does she have a bigger tummy than tegan 

not a bad nght here didn't gobed til 2 am but abby had snoozed o and off all day. matts feeling it has had maybe 4 hours sleep i had 6


----------



## vbaby3

Don't know molly,I make 4oz bottles and she never finishes them,and she's only on 6 bottles a day.She's an exception I think,or maybe its the reflux.My boys were on 6/7oz bottles at this stage.I think sofie said jake was on 5oz bottles too,and he's teeny compared to teagan.
She's thriving though,so I'm just thinking she has a small appetite!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> Don't know molly,I make 4oz bottles and she never finishes them,and she's only on 6 bottles a day.She's an exception I think,or maybe its the reflux.My boys were on 6/7oz bottles at this stage.I think sofie said jake was on 5oz bottles too,and he's teeny compared to teagan.
> She's thriving though,so I'm just thinking she has a small appetite!

Bailey Rarely finishes his bottles completely!. he usually does at night time and late evening after his colic.:baby::coffee:


----------



## vbaby3

Once she starts to finish them I'll up them an ounce to 5.She had drained the bottle a few times last wk so I started making 5oz bottles thinking she was ready for them,but it ended up being another oz to throw down the drain:wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The sun has come to Scotland! Just went for a walk with Alex and DH. So so so nice! Except DH decided to hit all the hills :dohh: At this rate, the baby fat will be gone in no time, lol! I'm feeling much better today about things. Alex is happy in his basket in a vest and wee socks. He fed quite a bit last night, but I think I'm getting used to it now.

Does anyone else's LO wake up with a wet back?? I know it's not pee cause his nappy is high up on his back and it's not spit up. Could it be the waterproof mattress in the basket not being breathable enough?


----------



## loopylollipop

I had that alot (wet backs) when Dylan was using the micro baby nappies. I thought it was wee.

Glad you are feeling better Ozzie. You have been through alot hun, give yourself time :winkwink:

One of my NCT group ladies is feeling uncomfortable bf in public. We have arranged for a few of us bf to go with her into town for a coffee to provide support. Watch out Leeds, the (.)(.) are comin' to town :D


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Ozzie it probably is the waterproof sheet,caden is always sweaty when he wakes up! 

Loopy thats funny I'll hear about it in the news since your only down the road!

Caleb is having 7oz four times a day I was abit worried as it says on the milk box that he should be having 6oz five times a day but then I added his intake up and he's 2oz down but he would cry if he wanted anymore right? He is sleepig loads again today so he must be growing!
Well I've just had the coil fitted in I was nervous as I thought it would hurt but it was f too bad I've for period like pains now but I'll take some pain killers,I'm not sure emotional how I'm feeling about it even though I know I dont want anymore babies but then I'm thinking I do or don't I? I'm sure I don't coz I had SPD and my bp went so high plus with my thyroid if it wasnt treated properly there were risks to the baby so those Re my reasons not too! I dunno

How's everyone's day been? I've had a slightly lazy day been to see an old client she's 89 and just had to have two operations for cancer and is still in hospital then I went and paid for the deposit on the venue for the boys christening then the coil!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

well i always assumed the wet back was due to the nappy too!!.

:shrug:Bailey is in his 3-6 sleepsuits and vests!!!:dohh::happydance::shrug::baby:


----------



## gilz82

Wow Madcat hes growing sooo fast!!

Quick question to all the mummies with boys, Noah has a red patch where his winkle joins his ball area :blush: is this likely to be nappy rash or something else I need to get checked out? 

Hope everyone is well :hugs: Noah in general is still crap which is why I've hardly been around. I am keeping up to date just don't get much time to post.


----------



## tas1

Think a nappy rash! Make sure you always clean under his willy everytime you change his nappy,I'm trying to get use to doing that as cadets willy was always sticking up or is smaller lol poor boy having his little brother bigger than him lol

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Tas I will do. I've put some sudacream on it just now while he's having some naked time. He looks rather strange with his white bits :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

probably nappy rash. i dont know if you do the same, but we use wipes and then dry his bits with cotton wool (the round pads of cotton wool), it seems to work!.:baby:


----------



## tas1

Lol I've just put some on caleb so he has a White willy and bum! 
It's weird sorting boys bits out especially when they get older you have to remember to pulmonary their fore skin back abit to clean GROSS so simply being girls lol

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie your pic is gorgeous! leo didnt have a waterproof mattress but he was always sweaty if we went for a long trip in the car because of his car seat!

well we didnt go to mablethorpe in the end, the guy that was supposed to be covering for kenny came to work absolutely rat arsed . . . .

so you know my boy is clumsey well in two weeks it has been:

falling down concrete stairs
walking into one of our walls
trapping his finger in a door
about a million tumbles

today it was jumping from a sofa arm and hurting his knee. this time though he wouldnt out any weight on it so his first trip to a&e xrays and all! he has sprained his knee but goodness me! if this thread is still going on in 18 years time i can just see you lot saying my booy is getting married, my girl has bought a house . . .me i'll be saying my boy just completed the worlds most dangerous base jump

it was so embarrasing as well . . so mrs hill how did this happen. . .erm well i was letting him jump off the sofa arm etc


----------



## gilz82

Cat I haven't been drying the area after using wipes maybe I need to do that too.

Nomore don't worry I'm ridiculously clumsy and have broken so many bones it's unbelievable. It does get less as you get old so I'm sure Leo will grow out of it. Hope his knee is better soon :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks gilz! i was such a clumsey child but honestly my boy takes the mick! he can be so careful and have such great spacial awareness and balance and then literally turn around two seconds later and falls head over bottom or crashes into a wall bless him!

felt so bad for him, i have never felt like i should take him to hospital as much as i did today because normally he just bounces straight back up leaving me going are you sure you are ok in his little head i imagine him saying"gah mum you are so embarrasing! im fine" but today bless him he was so sad . . .

leo used to get really bad nappy rash if we put his nappy on too quick after using wipes, we were only able to use sensitive wipes and then we would have to dab him with the muslin we put under him worked wonders, we used a different cream though which was incredible gah cant remember what it is called but its in a yellow tube . . .you can get a blue tube with the same name for cradle cap . . . it'll come to me eventually again it was just the one they used in the hospital


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just catching up .....

I must confess to liking disney clothes :blush: especially the tigger outfits :dohh:

Molly bathing with Mummy is def much more fun than with Daddy :winkwink: and :thumbup: for a good night :)

I cant believe Lottie is out growing her 0-3 stuff already Pink :shock: maybe shes going to have a lovely pair of long legs :winkwink:

Glad your all well Loopy :kiss:

Ozzie glad your Dr is keeping an eye on things :thumbup: its great you have a good support network :hugs:

Peanut thats crap about the appointment booking system :growlmad: ours isnt much better my Dr booked me in for 30th at my 6wk check then I got a letter to say take him on the 7th and just a few hrs ago the nurse from our surgery called to confirm when I am actually going cause I havent replied grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! It doesnt say I am suppose to confirm bloody idiots :trouble: anyway we are going next week now when DH is back from his work trip :thumbup: 

madcat tescos nappies get the thumbup over here too :thumbup:

vbaby its great Teagan is doing so well on a night even though she has a damn cold bless her :)

NOMORE bless Leo but then remember hes a boy and they will climb :lol: my Oliver is exactly the same :dohh: he trips over whilst stood still that one :rofl:

Gilz sounds like nappy rash ..... I dont dry Charlies bits after wiping :nope: I never did with Oliver and Oliver never had nappy rash :) but Charlie does have a red bottom which we think is down to too much acid in his poo :thumbup: I found johnsons nappy cream to be good but also use sudocrem :thumbup:

Thank you Ladies for all your well wishes for our appointment today :kiss: update to follow ( apologises its lengthy :dohh: )

Other than our appointment all is well in madly land :) DH is now away until late Thursday night so its just me and Charlie tonight :wacko: Oliver is overnight at MILs :) and Charlie is currently snoozing in his bouncer :winkwink: I have had a lovely settled baby today :wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

UPDATE FROM OUR CONSULTANT APPOINTMENT :thumbup:

So we got there for 9am our appointment time and just like baby clinic Charlie was weighed and his height was taken before we saw the consultant :thumbup: We were both :shock: to find Charlie is now 11lb 4oz and has gained 6oz in only 6 days :wacko: he is now exactly 1lb above his birthweight :happydance: 

We were then called into see the Consultant ..... I started at the beginning and told the consultant the whole complete story detailing everything we have tried and changed since Charlie was born ..... I also went through how he behaves when feeding and all the odd behaviour he displays :thumbup: I told her what both myself and DH felt was wrong (LI or possibly CMPI!) also explaining that since Charlie was weighed last wednesday we started colief drops (which breaks down lactose in milk making it easier to digest and absorb) on Thursday and in only 6 days he has gained 6oz which is his biggest weight gain so far and that we felt it was down to the colief drops breaking down the lactose making it easier for him to feed more :thumbup: I also mentioned Charlies `not breathing` episode the other night ..... after she examined Charlie, asked us a million questions and wrote her notes she went to speak to her colleague for advice :wacko: She came back to say her colleague was coming in to talk to us :thumbup: In came her colleague who started to throw figures at us and waffle on about how babies have to adjust in the outside world and then basically said Charlie has colic :saywhat: and that he was happy to review the situation in 4wks but right now he didnt think it was neccesary to make any changes :sad1: He told me Charlies `not breathing` episode the other night is completely normal in new born babies :saywhat: and that his weight gain is perfectly normal and not to worry because `hes a big baby` and basically he wont always eat like a `big baby` ..... At this point I began to get a little annoyed and told the consultant up front there was no way I was leaving and sitting tight for 4wks with the way things were :nope: thats Charlie weight gain is not perfectly normal :nope: ok so yes he `might` just be a slow gainer but that doesnt explain why he only feeds 2-3oz per feed when by now he should be heading for double that :thumbup: I explained that Oliver was at birth only 1oz bigger than Charlie and at 6wks old he weighed 11lb 4oz (the same as Charlie is today!) and I was told then that Oliver was not gaining enough weight so to be told now my 2nd son whos two weeks older than Oliver was then is at a perfectly fine weight is complete crap :growlmad: I also told him that I am aware colic disappears around the three month mark and that his theory of sending us away for 4 weeks until Charlie is three months in the hope that it is colic wouldnt wash either because I felt sure we would be back in a worse state than we are now and I was not willing to let that happen :trouble: He still tried to argue with me that babies get unsettled sometimes blah blah blah .... I argued back that yes they do am an experienced Mummy but when your holding your baby and hes screaming the house down day after day there is something wrong when hes not even happy in his Mummys arms :sad1: I told them I believe my baby cried through hunger and when offered the bottle he was desparate to take but wouldnt because for some reason he was in pain/scared to feed whatever and I then played a recording I took on my phone of Charlie screaming yesterday :thumbup: cruel as it sounds I made them listen and I made it clear I would no longer be allowing my baby to get into this state every day for the next 4 weeks and as parents we have tried everything in our power to solve this alone but now we need professional help and by god they were going to give us it :thumbup: He then went to speak to his colleague whilst the consultant we first saw continued to question us :( I was so upset and :cry: by this point but I made my feelings perfectly clear .... still she spouted crap and I got up to leave resigning myself to the fact that these people werent going to help and I was better pushing for our GP to do a stool sample to test Charlie for allergies ect :thumbup: We were told stool results would be back in 48hrs max and DH asked for a follow up appointment next week but they wouldnt give us one initially saying `its too early to see you after this appointment!` :saywhat: what we didnt understand was that a follow up appointment would give us results and quite possibly treatment for Charlie so was totally appropriate considering the circumstances but they didnt see it this way :nope: I commented to DH that we should just go out and buy lactose free milk and trial it (sma do it!) but the consultant said we could cause serious damage if he wasnt LI and we were giving him lactose free milk :( her colleague the other consultant then came back after speaking to his colleague to say they had spoken at great lengths (we were waiting about 30mins!) and they were happy to trial a lactose free milk for 2 weeks (we questioned what the other consultant said and this is perfectly safe btw) and then we are to return to see a dietician to discuss further :happydance: we also have to send off a stool sample :thumbup: ..... So after way more fuss than was required because we were speaking to two total tools who in my eyes arent fit to do their jobs properly we are trialing Charlie on Nutramigen :thumbup: He will have his first bottle in the next few hours so wish us luck :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

We've already spoken about this Madly but quite right. Just do what you feel is needed to be heard by your consultant and not fobbed off with rubbish. I really hope the lactose free milk helps Charlie :hugs:

I have a full blown bloody migraine, it's been festering all day and of course Noah has decided he won't sleep he just wants to scream. I'm seriously starting to hate my OH working away from home.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly what an awful appointment! good result in the end but why do doctors think they can fob people off like that, its all well and good them sending someone home with a screaming baby thinking it will resolve itself in "just" 4 weeks but they are at home with their feet up whilst those said people are having to cope on all levels with their iunhappy baby! grrr so annoying!

i am so so so glad you gave them what for madly! good for you and i have my fingers crossed that the lactose free milk goes down well!


----------



## sequeena

Girls I cannot keep up at all so I hope you and your babies are ok :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha sequeena i am the same, i had to applaud madly's post with all the catch ups on it when i saw it! i honestly come on here going right thats happened, this has happened right . . oh crap its all gone all of it lol! xkx


----------



## tas1

I can't remember what I wanted to tell you but well done madly I'm glad you didn't get fobbed off!!!!! Proud of you!!! Hope it works xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done for holding your ground Madly. I hope the new formula works out for you.

We've had our usual busy day. Housework etc. Dogwalk this morning and we were joined by a friend and her baby. Toddler group this afternoon then off to Gap to exchange a pair of jeans.

Tomorrow is our 8 week check (a week and a half late). Thursday DH is working late. :( Friday we're going to the zoo. I hope the weather is good on Friday. Not too hot but not rainy and miserable. I completed my application for the MSc tonight, just waiting on confirmation of a referee. I also contacted the Wildlife Trust I volunteered with til the woman I worked with went nuts and blanked me out after she ignored emails from me about a project I was working on at work and then got affronted when she heard about it from a colleague of hers. :wacko: Anyway she has been replaced by someone else so it seemed sensible to get in touch. A good evening for me career prospects wise. Oh yeah, and I have received my certificate for the Level 3 Management course I did. :happydance:


----------



## pinkclaire

Hi ladies! 

Leo sounds just like James nomore! He was
Jumping off the couch arm yesterday lol. He's so clumsy, he's always injured!

Madly so mad at your consultant! I really hope this sorts it out!

Wow I've had a mad day I will fill you in tomorrow but hi to everyone, sorry to what I've missed xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, Bailey has colic, starts same time every evening for nearly the same amount of time, Your charlie doesnt have that does he, its sounding failry constant! MMmmm!!!:wacko::wacko:

We're off to the docs this morning:cry: wish us luck!.


----------



## tas1

Good luck cat and Bailey! X


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Cat, and I'm sure Bailey will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

All this talk of colic! I hope Alex doesn't get it :dohh: Do all babies get it?

We had another rough night. Alex wanted to feed and feed again and I kinda lost it. DH took him through the living room and I came through at about 4am and switched with him. Alex fell asleep in my arms for a good hour and I put him back in his moses basket and he slept well, only waking up every 2 hours to feed from one breast and then back to sleep. I'm letting DH sleep in today because he's been so good.

Saw the health visitor yesterday. She wasn't as bad, but she did suggest a dummy because she thinks Alex "comfort sucks." We said that we had tried one, but Alex just spat it out and continued to cry. She also did shed some light on my detachment feelings. She said that because I was so worried about Alex and I knew in the back of my head there was a slim chance he might not have survived, I tried to distance myself and not get too attached because I didn't want the hurt. It makes sense. It doesn't mean I hated my baby or didn't want him, I just didn't want to experience the pain of losing him if I got too attached. She's not worried about me and they are going to check in now and then. She's also getting the BF nurse to phone me for support and gave me info to BFing groups in Arbroath :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

That does make sense Ozzie! And no not every baby gets colic,caleb doesn't have it! 

Caleb must be growing again as after his 7oz bedtime feed he started sucking his fingers so I made him 3 more oz and he drank it all so i might make 8oz from now on! And I'm gonna get stage 2 milk! 

Think were gonna go for a walk today and get out of the house 

Xx


----------



## molly85

ozzie as a bfing and nottle feedingm, mummy who uses a dummy popping it when crying doesn't work they are all ready wound up you need to dry when calm or fussing tp start with. Abby will launch the Dummy if she is actually hungry. She doest have colic either but does get very hungry between 4 and 8 pm so can be tetchy then usuall when my supply is dead low so a prime bottle time. He's a good feeder so doubt he will get confussed


----------



## madcatwoman

no not every baby has colic, my friend had twins & only one had it!

How cruel was baileys jabs today!. he screamed so bad!:cry: i settled him with milk&me with a milkyway!:haha:


----------



## molly85

lol cat. I have to take abby for hers as i thinkmatt will ball


----------



## madcatwoman

I havent seen him that upset even when he has colic hun!.:cry:


----------



## tas1

Aww bless him,it's awful ain't it! 

I have to take caleb again in a couple of weeks then caden will be having his before he starts pre school!

I've been for a walk today then lunch in a cafe then we feed the ducks,watched some kid fall into the pond had flash backs of caden falling in and I was grateful it wasn't caden this time! Then we came back and baked cakes but had to rush to doctors as caden had a reaction to the egg (he ate the cake mixture even though I said no but it is nice so can't blame him) so the doctor gave him some medicine and now we are eating the cakes lol!

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Wow busy day Tas! Well I've managed to get the house cleaned today in bursts while Noah has slept. Then back to him screaming for a while. The soreness on his winkle looks worse and there are some white spots now so I think it might be thrush. Just spoke to the hv and she agrees so need to take him up tomorrow morning so they can check it out and if needed give him a prescription for cream. 

I was trying to get a look at the spots without hurting him as he really likes to wriggle when he's naked now and the little bugger peed all over my hand :rofl: it was much easier when he hated being naked and cried cos at least you knew he was going to pee.


----------



## tas1

Aww bless him! At least you know what it is and they will give you cream! Sounds gross but he might get sweaty balls. Xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh lovely aren't little boys fantastic :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies. How was Bailey's check Madcat?

Indigo had hers today and everything was fine. Much was made of how we'd been given a special appointment so I made much of the weeks of phone calls it took to get one. The doctor said he'd rather have seen her at 7 weeks so I told him the receptionists need telling that as they thought minimum of 8 weeks but really he'd rather see nearer 6. :dohh: Then tried to book her first jabs and was given an appointment on the 18th July making her 12 weeks. So only a month late! I mean seriously. Can they not be a bit better organised?! A note was left for the nurse who isn't in til Friday to try and get an earlier one. I'm half annoyed by the delay and half relaxed. The later she gets them the more mature her immune system will be. The main thing is that the boosters are prompt after the first lot.

She was in such a state earlier. Wouldn't feed despite asking, just screaming at the nipple, and was inconsolable. I ended up leaving her in the bouncy chair so I could get Byron fed and things packed for his group and the doctors. Eventually she fell asleep. :( She's since done a monumental amount of poo so I guess just had terrible tummy ache.

She's quite jolly now. She's just started taking an interest in things dangling in front of her and is also now grabbing everything and putting it in her mouth albeit pretty uncontrolled still. I'm loving her in her new clothes. :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Peanut, Bailey was so upset, he was crying after the doc poked him around and started crying again when i uncovered his legs for the jabs for the nurse, and Gawd as soon as the 1st needle went in he screamed the place down and the 1st time ive seen tears flow like never before!, another repeat with the 2nd leg, i calmed him down with milk afterwards, he then slept for 4 hours!!, He too has now done a great big poo!:haha:. Im hoping he doesnt get a fever or anything now, esp ontop of possible colic!.

Your docs sound hopeless i have to say!. mine have been pretty good and up to speed!

Oh i ment to add, my check went ok, BP fine, uterus fine, she asked if i wanted my epiostomy checked (I politely declined!), but afterwards i started wondering, maybe i did have an epi after all if this is what she said, but the hospital said i tore, so..well,i dont know!


----------



## gilz82

It must be different up here in scotland because mum and baby checks are done at 6 weeks as standard. Then a subsequent appointment for jags at 8 weeks.


----------



## madcatwoman

talk about differences....is it true what i heard(the irish amoungst us can answer this)?.....weening is advised at 4 months in ireland but 6 months over here?.

My friend has advised me to ween Bailey at 4 months and bugger the HV's, i was speaking to her about colic, shes raised4babies 2 with colic and said as soon as they are weened the colic goes and its never done any harm!


----------



## PeanutBean

I didn't have these problems with Byron but there seems to be a different system now. There was no postnatal check last time. My actual doctor is very good otherwise I'd change as the partner is crap and the admin seems to be broken at the moment. :wacko:

Sorry Bailey took it so badly. :( I hope he is quickly over the jabs.

It's WHO guidelines that recommend 6 months regardless of what individual countries might recommend. Basically the digestive system of the average baby will not be sufficiently developed to digest food until then and food taken in too early I think is linked with other potential digestive issues in later life. As with everything this is average. It could be a prem baby might be more likely to wean later for example. We started o food a week or so before 6 months with Byron and it was ages before he digested anything regardless of whether he ate it or not. As with all these things you can't go far wrong by knowing your baby and recognising changes in them that show they are getting ready for food be it before on or after 6 months. If you try early there are some goods that are more likely to cause an adverse reaction before 6 months, such as strawberries, so it's worth checking with the hv or whoever. To be honest food is such a faff I'd leave it as long as possible! :haha:

God the house is full of smoke and I can't even see any outside. My eyes and nose are stinging and my head is killing me from it. I just so hate living here. :(. Dread to think what it's doing to the kiddies.


----------



## madcatwoman

bloody neighbours, they wait until your washing is out & your windows are open!:dohh: come live here peanut!!, actually you'd probably be worse off because you wouldnt find a job here!!

about the weening, now this is probably a daft question, but what are the signs that your baby is gearing up to try foods??:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't know what to do with my emotions. I honestly just feel like a milk machine right now and it's getting really hard to feel anything towards Alex. I think I'm still worried something will happen and I don't want to feel that kind of pain :cry: I see DH with him and I want to feel all those feelings naturally instead of trying to force them. :cry: Why me? :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie it can be easy for men, they don't have all the guilt and the sacrifice that we have. It can be hard too as they don't get the positive hormones and bonding time. It so complicated being a mum and I don't think the ups and downs really go away, just change in form as the baby grows. It's really best IMO to try to not analyse and over think it all. Accept how you feel right now. It's not necessarily a mad rush of love and maternal emotion. It can take a while to adjust. I think the hv makes a lot of sense that you might be consciously distancing yourself. It's a natural thing to do as the loss of a baby is a mum's worst fear. I think relaxing as much as you can you will find it all settles down in time. Even normal baby blues will be wreaking havoc for you still.

Madcat weaning signs are being able to sit independently, able yo hold things and put them in their mouth, more waking at night and not getting satiated with feeds. There might be more I forget, but you'll see a change in your own baby. Best to wait a little in case it's just a growth spurt but if those changes continue you'll know the baby is ready. I recall watching us eat is supposed to be a sign but in my experience babies to that almost from the outset of life!


----------



## molly85

amweirdly looking forward to weaning.

Madcat i was laughing at your milkway earlier not Bailey. 

Abby is booked in on the 7th for 8 week check and jabs they sent me a letter. 

Got abby weighed today my tiny 5lb10z baby is now 7lb 5 1/2 oz a 14 &1/2 oz gain in 5 days she should have stretch marks


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks PB! As always, you make so much sense :hugs: 

Alex is also spitting up what looks like curdled milk? It's not a full feed, but I think it's cause sometimes he gets himself all worked up. Anyone else experienced this? :shrug:

Oh, he and I just had a bath together and Alex didn't cry like he did with DH :haha: He was very mellow and liked the water :cloud9:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie do not feel bad honestly i know a lot of women who say they got that as soon as i saw him i felt the love but i will be completely honest i was not one of them. i was 21 when i got pregnant and the whole way through my pregnancy i was like i cant believe this is my life and one minute it was a positive thought and the next it was a negative thought, i mean i felt grown up and mature at 21 but looking back just because i wasnt going out getting drunk and generallly being irresponsible didnt mean i was emotionally ready to have a child. when he was born i just stared at him, he was only with me for about a minute before they whisked him away but honestly i was just looking at him taking it all in and well i dont know what i was really thinking, i didnt feel empty or nothing but i did not feel that huge overwhelming love that everyone talks about, i was more like ah so you are leo i am mummy this is daddy type of meeting lol. it honestly wasnt until i was told that he was seriously ill and that i faced a life without him that i realised that he was not allowed to leave me, i hadnt got to know him yet or even see his eyes open or whether he had blonde or dark hair and all those other things. i knew in thaat moment that i couldnt live without him, i still wouldnt say i felt a huge wave of love but i was so desperate to get to that point and knew i wanted to get there

i didnt get the wave of love until 5 days later when he first woke up and he looked into my eyes for the first time.

what i am trying to say is that what you are going through is normal hun, you are incredibly tired, have all those raging hormones! plus you have all that pent up stress that all along you were told that your baby might be incredibly ill and when that didnt materialise as badly as you were expecting it you have all these emotions that you were feeling all of a sudden swept under the carpet without working through them. with me the closure came when we took him home because each day he was getting steadily better as did our emotions, but you hun went from one extreme to having your baby home much quicker than i think you thought and the left over emotions from the time before is just manifesting itself into you worrying something will still happen

i hope i am making sense? have you talked to your oh about it all? sometimes just talking about how hard things are for you emotionally and talking through everything can just really help! xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Thanks nomore. I've talked with DH about it a lot. I think it's a bit hard for him to understand at times.


----------



## molly85

it's only just dawning on me how much ilove Abby. for example she did her first proper cheesey grin at me today and matt was desperatly trying as well and she refused. its me she loves the most and thats brilliant. you'll find that though your the milk machine in a few week no one will settle him like you then you will feel better


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie I can only echo what the others have said so I won't write it again :hugs:

Madcat weaning from what I can make is very subjective from baby to baby at the end of the day guidelines are just that. I understand what the reasoning against early weaning is, I'm not advocating it or anything but I think you'll know when Bailey is ready and if that's earlier than 6 months so be it. 

We've been told by our consultant that if Noahs reflux doesn't improve and only continues to be medication managed as he's in the severe reflux category they'd actively encourage early weaning around 4 months but we'd get dietician consultation on that. The problem is for Noah he seems to be following his corrected age developmentally so by 4 months actual I don't know if he'll be able to hold his head up properly or co-ordinate his hands enough yet so we could end up being pushed back to the almost 6 month mark anyway.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha you should of seen the look on my dh's face when i said to him i am not sure i love him yet "what how can you not!" erm ok not what i wanted to hear lol it is true that men just dont understand how complicated mummy emotions are because we are not just dealing with pop heres the baby like they are they do not have hormones controlling everything you do and feel. i found that just talking at him helped lol poor dh probably thought i was mad as a hatter lol nevermind! lol 

you will get there hun xkx


----------



## molly85

i said to matt i thought we had made a mistake several times.


----------



## PeanutBean

In situations like this I always think of Jane Austen. At the end of Pride & Prejudice when Lizzie and Darcy are engaged at last she writes that Lozzie rather knew than felt herself o be happy. I think having a baby is often like that. I know I'm happy to have a new baby, that she has safely arrived and is healthy, that i'm no longer suffering pregnancy etc but feeling it to be so has sure taken me a while for both babies. The early caring for a newborn, especially a first child, is 24/7 learning and is just bloody hard no matter how maternal or experienced you are. Add to that the physical healing, the hormonal turbulence, the emotional turmoil, it's no wonder we mums get our knickers in a twist! I think once they start smiling and you have that real connection, a real understanding of one another, it gives a huge leap in the bonding process.

Well I'm getting a migraine from the neighbour's smoke. Feel a bit like he'll really. Byron had the most incredible fit at bathtime. At least half an hour of seriously mad screaming, hysterics really, followed by a good half hour trying to calm him and him then swinging from manic playing to hysterical crying again. :wacko: Pretty weird and concerning really!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies just catching up :dohh: I have had a nightmare day :sad1:

Gilz I understand how you feel about your OH working away :cry: DH is only away for three days and I cant stand it so in my eyes your a super mummy :kiss: managing mostly on your own :hugs: and poor little Noah and his sore willy :hugs:

Wow Peanut :shock: busy lady :lol: and poor Indigo sounds like one of Charlies episodes :( glad it was over reasonably quickly for you :hugs: and your bloody neighbours :hissy:

Ozzie :hugs: for a crap night but sounds like you had a productive appointment :kiss:

:hugs: for little Bailey :( nasty jabs but very nessecary poor mite :( we are having our next week :cry:

I had a 6wks check and Charlie`s is at 8 week when he has his jabs too :) sounds like your system Gilz :thumbup:

:hug: Ozzie .... I have detachment feelings about Charlie on our bad days, like today but I know deep down I`m glad hes here .... your not alone :hugs:

:wohoo: for weight gain abby :)

Ladies I have tried to catch up as much as possible apologises for anything I have missed :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh PB big hugs over smoke, naughty neighbours, screaming Byrons and dysfunctional receptionists :hugs:

Ozzie -ditto to advice from other ladies. Its tough, and I do think we over analyze these things. If we dont feel we fit the 'norm', we worry terribly.

afm I have just felt like a total milk machine and am fed up. Dyl is still feeding constantly, feeds last hours. For the last week or so I have given the odd ff. I couldnt cope with expressing. He was either feeding, or I was expressing. Everything was boob related and I got so fed up. So he is having the odd ff and he has gained 1lb in 10d. He is now 6lb 3oz. :happydance:

Congrats Molly on the superb weight gain:thumbup:

Madly - well done you for not being fobbed off. It takes alot to battle two consultants. I have never dared!! Fingers crossed it works for you. 

Was in Leeds today on a bf support afternoon. One of the nct girls feels awkward feeding in public so we all went for a :coffee: Of course there was only my LO who wanting feeding whilst there (surprise surprise) and the other :baby:slept through! Anyway, was an outing for the wrap and is working well:thumbup: He loves it.

Well it appears to be LOOPY VS 7Wk OLD.

This battle has been going on since eight thirty. He is winning:haha:

And my bags are bigger than his:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

As for us a very bad day which just got worse and worse :sad1: full story (very long in my journal!) but in short about Charlie ......

Well Charlie wouldnt take the milk too well and although we had a reasonable night this morning the screaming and frustration over refusing to feed continued for him :sad1: I rang paediatrics who told me I had to wait until Tuesday to even speak with a Dr :saywhat: so out of desparation I call our Drs surgery and managed to get an appointment with our fantastic senior Dr :) who has prescribed Charlie gaviscon infant :wacko: hes told me to hold on to the nutrimigen but go back to giving him cow and gate with the gaviscon in it until LI is def confirmed .... I got a poop sample this eve so will drop into my surgery tomorrow for it to be lab tested :thumbup: Charlie has had 3 bottles of cow and gate with gaviscon in it and I say tentively it seems to be working :) The Dr thinks he has colic combined with silent reflux which is why he cries practically all day cause one or the other is bothering him :( I am trying out his theory cause I have nothing to loose and we are running out of options now! I also went to Asda today and have bought a tin of cow and gate comfort milk for reflux and colic babies which also has less lactose in than normal formulas ..... this is my back up plan :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Your babies are all growing up so fast!


----------



## molly85

come on charlie eat little one for you and mummy.

abby hasjust ried her first bottle of sma hungry baby she glugged downj 2 ozs worth then tried another half oz after her bath no chanse of instant sedative.

To go with loopys bfing party abby got all screamy when out so dead smack in the middle of the shopping centre i whipped a boob out and she had a quick feed


----------



## tas1

Morning all

Hope all is well!

Ozzie I totally agree with everyone else dont be so hard on yourself,all the feelings are in there but your just scared at the minute! Glad Alex is feeding so well!

Madly I really hope things settled down for charlie bless him! And for you too! What is happening today? When will you get the results back from the poo sample? 

Gilz hope Noah is ok too! Caleb is same age ish and I can't see him being weaned at 4months it's only a month away,he can hold his head but not for long. But then i weaned caden at 10wks and he is ok he couldn't sit up fully just his head so strong! Have they got anything for him to try? Did they say you'll have to wait til he is 6months to wean?

Madcat hope Bailey is ok now

I made caleb laugh last night it was only a little laugh but I did it :) 
I'm trying him with 8oz on every feed now he's been finishing 7 off then chewing his hands!

Looks like a nice day again here not sure what we are doing yet! What's everyone else doing?

Xx


----------



## gilz82

No Tas the paediatrician has said the opposite he says Noahs reflux is so sever they'd want us to start weaning at 4 months. The problem is I don't think Noah will have either the neck strength or hand eye co-ordination needed for that at four months as he's developing more inline with his corrected age so six weeks behind his actual age.


----------



## loopylollipop

yay for the laugh Tas :happydance::happydance:

havent thought any further than hanging the washing out...

I feel so tired, and quilty because it is nothing compared to what some of you ladies are going through!

Am trying to get Dyl to go down in his moses basket on a night and not sleep on our chests. So far its 1 to us, 1 to him!


----------



## tas1

Gilz caden didn't really have any hand eye coordination he just kept chewing on his hands and seemed hungry after a bottle so i decided to wean him early which was 10wks and by 16wks he had better control so you never know! Are they gonna assess him when he is 4months to see if he's ready?

Loopy Caleb has only just started to sleep in his basket all night so don't worry! Try putting him down when he is slightly sleepy see if that works

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh loopy I know that problem. Noah goes to sleep in his crib but when he wakes up with the reflux the only place he'll sleep is on my chest. It's so tiring as your are frightened to sleep in case you squish them, well I am :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah Tas we'd get assessed by a paediatric dietician and they would tell us the appropriate things to start feeding him.


----------



## tas1

Bless him fingers crossed it works for him! How much does he weigh now? X


----------



## gilz82

Hes 9lb 9ozs now, and clearly turning into a little piggy :haha: he just scoffed a 180ml/6oz bottle!!

Forgot to say yay for the laugh :thumbup: I can't wait for Noah to start laughing. He's just started giving me cheesy grins when I pick him up over the past few days. Before that there wasn't really any pattern to him smiling.


----------



## molly85

gilz we'll be doing it together then probably as abby has just tried sma hungry baby.

topped up her night feeds with it i made a 100ml bottle as a sample at 9.30 bath for usboth at 10pm finaly started to dose by 11 and was fast asleep by 11.30. She slept til 2 had both huge boobs then 50-60ml of hungry baby backto sleep by 2.45 asleep til 7! not bad atall. now shes fast asleep again


----------



## tas1

He's doing well! And the laughs will come,I can't make him laugh anymore but he is smiling more! 
Can't believe we are talking about weaning time is flying too fast

Xx


----------



## gilz82

I know I can't believe a week today Noah will be three months!! I hope the next few months go slower or I'll be back at work before I know it.


----------



## molly85

eugh scotch bonnet chillies in the house matts chopped them up now my face is tingling. Bleeding allergy i want to put abby outside but cant keep an eye on her as she could also have an allergy


----------



## tas1

Tell me about it caleb will be 12weeks next Thursday! Im lucky I'm not going back to work til caleb is at school! Gonna do my level 3 hairdressing though or try so I can get a better job when I need to!


Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

wow tas, did i read you weened your little man at 10 weeks?, i take it it all worked out fine?, blimey, Bailey is 8 weeks now!. But he cant hold his head up properly, well- he can on my shoulder for a long time, but it tends to fall back if i sit him upright.

Oh madly, sorry to hear you and Charlie are having such a shitty time, between you and gilz youre not doing too well:cry:, but gilz god i hope Noahs increased meds help things now:thumbup:

Bailey is currently in his nursery cot watching his mobile going round(i have to keep running in to wind it up) he LOVES it, he smiles and gurgles at it for ages!:haha:

Does anyone else have Baby grow bags(sleeping bags) we were recommended them but havent used them yet (i kinda like tucking him in with his blankets!!) but ill start using them soon.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

A good night! :happydance: Alex slept from like 1:30am-5am and then would settle each time I put him back down! :happydance: I hope the growth spurt is over. I wonder though if the sleeping had something to do with the bedtime bath? :shrug: Every time we've used it, he has slept very well.


----------



## molly85

we do, i would have used them by now as abby likesher space but size has been an issue lol.

good work on trialing himin his cot. Abby my be going over soon as when matts home he gets woken by her grunting andfarting and man does she fart


----------



## molly85

oh yes ozzie a bath of any description is good. Abby comes in with me and we must have half an hour of splashing and fun it really wears her out then the screamafter helps to (she hates getting out). tesco do a lovely bedtime moisturiser i'd cover myself in. with baby shampoo she smells lovely


----------



## gilz82

Madcat we have and use sleeping bags. Noah is hellish for trying to keep covers on when he's thrashing about with the reflux so sleeping bags are ideal for him. I don't use them everynight but I use them more often than I don't. 

Just back from the hv and Noah does have thrush. We got a prescription for cream and she says it's very mild so ive caught it nice and early. Apparently it can be a side effect of the jags so given he had his first ones last thursday that seems sensible to me.


----------



## molly85

oh nice some thing else to look forward to


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry gilz I missed it, is it oral thrush or on his bits?

Madcat we use a sleeping bag. :thumbup:

Well I've done almost all my jobs. Walked the dog, cleaned the bathroom, done the washing and tidied the kitchen. Indigo had a bath and massage too. Just a bit of hoovering to do and the washing to hang somewhere. Should be having a friend round later. She's a teacher so on strike today.

We got a first chuckle today too. :cloud9:


----------



## gilz82

Peanut it's on his bits, just a teeny bit between the bottom of his winkle and the top of the balls. Typical sweaty/warm area for thrush really.


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron's had it. In his willy (lots of fun getting cream there :wacko:) and he has had a recurrent thrush rash along the waistband of his nappy. Had to use a steroidal cream to get on top it but it sometimes comes back again a little. I hadn't heard it can be associated with jabs.


----------



## molly85

actually it is odd as its a fungus but might be because the immune system is down for a bit


----------



## gilz82

It's apparently to do with the jags making the babies immune system slightly suppressed so they get other germs/infections easier at those times :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Yay for the chuckle peanut:baby::thumbup:. we get a nearly chuckle! lol half gurgle! at the moment!!. I love listening to him!. You have put me to shame though, ive cleaned the bathrooms this week so far and done bugger all else. i plan on giving him a bath& seeing if he'll nap and do a bit more soon, hopefully, but while he's awake i spend most of the time entertaining him lol

I should really get his sleeping bag out!

ive been sat in the garden with him resting over my shoulder(its the way he likes it) with his little sun hat on, having a cuddle, one of the moments when you realise how much you love them!:baby:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i am so rubbish i have just read the last couple of pages and honestly it is all gone!

sleeping bags i was given one for leo but i never ever used it he just seemed happy so didnt want to rock the boat lol lol lol if it aint broke lol

afm bit of a funny day i am only 31 weeks and this is my second but i am pretty sure she has dropped, last night was the first night i could breathe for ages she was no where near my lungs today i thought my bump looked different so asked dh does it look different. .. yes lower . . .hmmm just reminds me that i am getting closer to the time! 

been hanging on for my midwife for 2 weeks to get me this appointment for this c section woman heard nothing .. .i hate being a pain i really do but tomorrow is the deadline i set myself to go a little bit shitty on her arse. . . 2 weeks and then i have my scan and consultant appointment would rather have my notes updated with c section before then to avoid another arguement . . dh has GOT to come with me to consultant next time!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

eek!just noticed 32 weeks! time is defo creeping past me!


----------



## molly85

lol nomore yous going to be a mummy of 2 very soon


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know! i keep having these thoughts of how perfect it will all be . . . then i remember how my sister used to be a more or less perfect child until i came along . . . 

grrr getting so upset now we have a wasp nest in the coving of the flat, it really is one thing after another with this place just have to keep saying no rent no rent no rent . . every day i have been killing wasps but only 1 or 2, then that day leo picked up the wasp and got stung dh finally called rentokil they said it was going to take a few goes before all of them will be dead . . . they have been going mental since the poison has been put down i have killed 7 so far today they sneak through all the tiny cracks that there are in the living room walls and ceiling gah really fed up of it! it is one thing if they were none violent things but they get really stressed sqeezing through these cracks so they come out into the living room really pist and baying for blood!

ahem sorry for rant it is just really really getting to me! hopefully we will have moved on by the next wasp season next year . . . . 

has anyone read the newspaper with that octomum saying that she hates her children and her older ones are animals? i will never understand that women . . . did she honestly think raising 14 children would be a laugh or something? 8 of them newborn babies?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

make that 9 wasps with another on the loose somewhere :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Icky wasps!!!! Yeah, that octomum is a piece of work! What did she think, it would be easy to raise 8 newborns? I know people that struggle with one! :lol:


----------



## sequeena

I read about octomom online yesterday... part of me thinks no wonder she's struggling but to say that about your children when you deliberately wanted that many??? :wacko:


----------



## molly85

oh is she that woman that doesn't actuallywork and had ivf in the states or somewhere else?


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> oh is she that woman that doesn't actuallywork and had ivf in the states or somewhere else?

Yeah she doesn't work and her babies were IVF I think. Apparently she shouldn't have had 8 eggs or something :wacko:


----------



## molly85

eugh nuts. abby is a fuss monster shes now on my lap snoozing. i think she was cold


----------



## sequeena

Aww :cloud9: I can't beleve she's nearly 7 weeks :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i just couldnt imagine it! i really do applaud mums of multiples but she really is a disgusting woman gah

ah bless chilly willy abby, bet she is nice a snuggled now though!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, she's living off the government in the US. Really burns me. Her doctor faced some sort of legal action because he wasn't supposed to implant that many in her because of some mental condition she has.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww! Abby is 7 weeks old! I can't believe Alex is two weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, she's living off the government in the US. Really burns me. Her doctor faced some sort of legal action because he wasn't supposed to implant that many in her because of some mental condition she has.

She has a mental condition?


----------



## molly85

yup bum on the laptop. rather than in her bouncy chair.Ozzie believe it coz she is 7 weeks today


----------



## gilz82

Happy seven weeks Abby :wohoo:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i was just trying to figure out is alex is one or two weeks! cant believe he is 2 weeks already!

octo doc got struck off last year they implanted 14 eggs into her! i was so shocked when she said her montly costs were $15,000.00 but has no money . . .so how does that work then? ok so my boy i never spent more than the tax credits and child benefit we got for him so £120 per month even if you make that £200 per month x that by 14 is £2800 and even though i am not allowing for exchange rates and all that i still cant see how $15000 is not her being extravegant. . . i mean even if you double it for utility bills that is still no where near!


----------



## sequeena

£15,000 a month surely not! I can't believe 14 kids would cost that... really?!


----------



## molly85

teenagers may be. they want everything


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha yeah i am sure i teenager could bring up a $15000 bill per month lol! 

hell if i was extremely extravegant i could do double that but being frugle and still requiring $15000 pm . . . no


----------



## sequeena

*falls over*

Still can't believe how much they cost!!! They must eat LOADS!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

they must eat gold! lol

i would imagine a huge chunk of it is for nannies but she always seems to put across that she is doing it with minimal help ie practically none doesnt make sense to me

my mind is boogling tonight bump has defo dropped, getting loads of pelvic pressure and all that just wish i could tell for sure lol! i cant believe i can breathe! i might actually sleep well tonight if only the pain in my hips hadnt just gotten so much worse. . . oh so excited! it seems so surreal now that my baby girl is going to be here in a few weeks! i am the last one on the list tell me i am actually not the last one due to pop (albeit sunroof exit lol) dare you are next on the list!!!


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies,

Madcat I did wean caden at 10wks and he was fine,it wasn't full on food just porridge in the morning then worked it up,I made my own food which they recommend when weaning early but he was such a big baby that when he finished his bottle he was like that was starters where's the main and pudding so I just did it! I thought caleb would be the same but he's not fully on hungrier baby yet so i'll give that ago then decide! (this time round my HV told me not to give hungrier baby early on coz I would have to wean early and to give him it for his night time feeds which I do so seems to help,they didn't give me much advice with caden)

Kate rentokil is very expensive try your council first and see if they can get them out! Rentokil quoted me 250 plus vat to get my creepy crawlies out whereas the council was £20! And yay for 32 wks and dropping,think I dropped then which made my hips worse! Have you got everything ready yet? 

Can't believe how fast these babies are growing,caleb is 11wks today he weighs 14lbs 11oz! He has put 1lb on since his jabs which were 14th June so I'm abut worried as he seems to have slowed down weight gain wise, is that normal? I thought that happened alot later! 

Hope babies are behaving and are getting better

Xx


----------



## molly85

sounds like he gained fast so is leveling out.

i'm trialingabby om hungry baby for her top ups or she needs more formula more often. shesgetting good feeds out of me at the moment then an hour later wanting more gets the top up and takes her through for a few hours rather than hourly or 2 hourly bfing got into for a bit. I'm happy withthis does it make sence? i don't want her getting to fat gaining and bulking out yes but not fat


----------



## tas1

Makes sense Molly,I use to do that when I was BFing caleb,there's only so much your boobs can take! 
I did think he was levelling out but you just worry coz he did gain so fast!

What a bad mummy I am last night I fell to sleep with caden leaving my dad to put caleb to bed and wake me up! I felt so guilty

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

WOW tas thats a good weight!

Morning all!

well, wow again actually!. I had a feed to do at 4.30 and no more till 8, i feel a bit more human!

i think Bailey was off colour after his jabs as yesterday afternoon&evening he was very tearful, temps were slightly up but no by much, we gave hime calpol just incase.He still didnt have his colic though which was great.


----------



## tas1

Aww poor Bailey! Calpol prob helped him,it's a god send! And yay for feeling human and no colic!

Just all other babies to be ok now!

What has everyone got planned today? X


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I was MIA yesterday I spent the day with my lovely friend and her two boys because it was the school strike day and both of our elder boys were off school :dohh: We went to Pudsey Park which is about an hour on the bus from where we live :thumbup: It was a really nice day and although the weather alt from sunny to over cast and we had a really light shower the boys had fun and we had a nice picnic :)

As for Charlie and the gaviscon is seems to be going really well :wohoo: 
Wednesday night Charlie eventually went down at 11.15pm after getting over tired and refusing to drop off :dohh: he woke me yesterday morning at 5.30am and then went back down :thumbup: I got up at 8am to get ready to go out and Charlie slept on which was brillliant cause it allowed me to get sorted for our day out :) I then had to wake him at 9.15am to feed him and get him changed :shock: I think he would have slept for a while longer had I not roused him :rofl: whilst we were out yesterday he literally woke twice for his bottle and then felll back asleep :dohh: when I got home between 5pm and going to bed at 10.30pm he had a total of x3 3oz bottles which is a blumming record :lol: He then went down about 11pm and woke me at 4.30am and 7.30am at which point I got up :thumbup: Hes now snoozing in his bouncer :winkwink: Dare I say I think I have my baby back :cloud9:

Off to catch up now :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey Madly thats so good to hear!!:thumbup: i bet you feel a little less stressed too!!

ok, so ive noticed that when Bailey is put down somewhere flat for a while he starts turning and contorting his body with head all turned and looking very awkard,to me it looks like he's trying to roll, but in the end just ends up in a different direction. Im assuming he 'is' just trying to roll?-anyone elses:baby:do this?. It proves an issue in his new travel cot though because he does this and it ends up upsetting him so then he's balling his eyes out&doesnt sleep. IVe just taken him down to our bedroom&put him in his basket where he's dropped off. DO you think its just a case that he's better off sleeping in the confines of his basket?.

Also:shrug:, apart from when theyre sleeping, is there any other way of cutting their nails without cutting them too? he's drawing blood with his!:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for laughing Tas and :shock: 8oz bottles mmmm I wonder if we will ever reach that :dohh:

Well done on whipping the boob out in public Molly :kiss:

As for weaning I find it really hard to believe my boy was the biggest by far (Teagan coming second I believe but still an whole l lb+ smaller than Charlie!) and my boy feeds the least of all our babies :rofl: 3oz bottles :dohh: Oliver was weaned at about 3.5 mths he was so ready drooling and sucking his hands whenever we ate which somehow makes me think Charlie will wean early too hes already hand sucking and drooling :wacko:

madcat we have sleeping bags and Charlie has been using them every night since he was practically born .... a baby must have imo :thumbup:

:happydance: for a good night Ozzie :)

Poor Noah and thrush :hugs:

:wohoo: for a first chuckle too Peanut :) we have been having them for two weeks now :)

NOMORE blah that your still battling wasps :growlmad:

:hug: for all the babies off colour from their jabs :( we have this to look forward to next Thursday :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> Hey Madly thats so good to hear!!:thumbup: i bet you feel a little less stressed too!!
> 
> ok, so ive noticed that when Bailey is put down somewhere flat for a while he starts turning and contorting his body with head all turned and looking very awkard,to me it looks like he's trying to roll, but in the end just ends up in a different direction. Im assuming he 'is' just trying to roll?-anyone elses:baby:do this?. It proves an issue in his new travel cot though because he does this and it ends up upsetting him so then he's balling his eyes out&doesnt sleep. IVe just taken him down to our bedroom&put him in his basket where he's dropped off. DO you think its just a case that he's better off sleeping in the confines of his basket?.
> 
> Also:shrug:, apart from when theyre sleeping, is there any other way of cutting their nails without cutting them too? he's drawing blood with his!:growlmad:

Charlie does this too hon :dohh:

and as for nails I find best when they are asleep cause Charlie really thrashes his arms around :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh at least Bailey isnt alone in contorting himself&upsetting himself in the process, thanks for letting me know madly!:thumbup:
As it happens, hes asleep in his travel cot now...changed his mind!:dohh::haha:

Another question...a day of them from me!:shrug:. Bailey has dry skin on his face which he makes worse by rubbing all the time which then makes it a bit red. Its ok with a little baby oil on, and if his mits are on too, but DH whips them off as soon as their on and his skin is back to square one. Is there any sort of moisturiser good for delicate baby skin?.:baby:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another good night with nice four hour stretches between feeds :happydance: But his feeds lasted a bit longer, he took the right then the left then the right again. DH took him through the living room at 10:45am and let me sleep until noon! :shock: lol


----------



## tas1

Madcat caleb has a dry face too,I'm really paranoid that he will get eczema as caden got it on his face when he was a baby so I started using cadens aqueous cream and it does work,I sometimes use oilatum in his bath other times I use infacare in his bath! Today I've just bought some sensitive shampoo boots own stuff to see if this helps his head as his head is still really dry! I don't think the weather helps going from rainy to really hot it drys there skin out! 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Oh and yay for good nights with Charlie and Alex!

Fingers crossed for you madly I hope charlie is better now xx


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks tas, where can i buy aqueous cream ?& is it specifically for babies skin?:baby:


----------



## tas1

I think you can buy it from anywhere! It's for sensitive skin so it's ok for babies,I've used it on both my babies and they have been fine and now caden has good skin which I'm hoping he carries on a good skin care regime when he's older! 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm wondering Alexs skin is peeling around his ankles and wrists. Is that normal?


----------



## tas1

Yeah just put some cream on him! X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol we did. I'm such a worrywart :dohh:


----------



## tas1

Lol get use to it coz you always worry! Have you tried oilatum as well? It's like an oil to go in the bath?!? Calebs skin was dry so I used that and it was normal x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We put cream on him after his bath. I'm gonna start putting some on in the morning too. It's Johnsons lotion. We have baby oil too if that's similar. :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Afternoon ladies :flower:

meant to say lol Molly at wapping out (.) whilst shopping!

Fingers crossed that that our poor suffering mites Charlie and Noah are on the mend.

Ozzie Dylan was born with peeling hands and feet. Used Oilatum in the bath and E45 and they were quickly sorted. Still use them now and he has lovely skin.

He is currently playing in his rainforest, he is so good during the day. But he wont sleep in his basket at night! Last night gave up trying - night 3 and just passed out as so tired. He is such a wonderfully placid baby and sleeps in his basket during the day but at night it becomes a bed of nails :wacko:

Afm been to Ikea today on a little jaunt for a 98p brekkie and a wander. Got some more bargins:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo did a fully body peel about a week maybe after birth. I've been using botanics baby oil as it's lovely and all natural oils instead on petroleum based. You cam ge aqueous cream from boots for quite cheap (cheaper than e45) but i'd just talk to your hv and get a prescription instead of forking out for it. We got epaderm which is a super thick cream almost like Vaseline and doublebase which is more like aqueous cream.

We're heading back from the zoo. Right now! DH is driving. It's been a lovely day and as it was the launch of their new animatronic dinosaur display they were taking photos of everyone as they came in. I don't think we have a single whole family pic and it wasn't hideous so we paid the £17 (!!!!!) for it. It was a nice pack though. Two big and three small pics (we're superimposed against animals and dinosaurs :rofl:), a fridge magnet and a keyring. It's been a good day but I'm knackered!


----------



## vbaby3

HI all!
Well I've been modemless for the last few days thanks to dh:wacko:
Finally just catching up.
Madly,really hope the gaviscon works for charlie,it seemed to work for teagan,but consti[ated her so badly it was a case of deciding which was worse:wacko:
Hope its the answer for charlie though!
The night before last teagan went from 9.30pm to 6.45am:happydance:a once off but nice to know she can do it:happydance:

madcat guidelines on weaning over here are 4months for ff babies and 6 months for bf babies.
I started my boys fron 16/17wks,very gradually starting with a little baby rice in the morning.They were well ready for it,bottles didn't seem to satisfy them anymore,they were waking again in the night.You'll know when bailey is ready.I don't think i know anyone who waited til 6 months.

Teagan is so different.I'm actually wondering about her,not worrying as such,coz she looks healthy etc,but she's on 6 bottles of 4oz's and never finishes them.She's probably on 18-20oz's,around about the same as she was on when she was a week old:wacko:

I had so much else to catch up on i can't remember anything else,so lots of love to everyone.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have my big night out tomorrow,teagan will be havin her 1st sleepover at my mams:happydance:It might sound awful,but I CAN'T WAIT!!!!
Love my kiddies to pieces,but a break is well in order!!!
Off now to bath teagan,dh has the boys in the bath,and get my stuff organised for tomorrow.
Enjoy your weekends!xxxx


----------



## vbaby3

meant to say i used emulave and then e45 all over my babies,i even put it on their heads if i see dry skin lol!we've never had cradle cap!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bailey did almost a full body peel too, his hands,wrists,legs, feet, i used johnsons baby oil on him & lots of massages!!:baby::haha:

Thanks for the tip about the cream for his dry face! and the weening information Vbaby.

Peanut your day at the zoo sounds nice, you had a good day for it!!:thumbup:. Id like to go to chester zoo again sometime(is this where you went?)


----------



## loopylollipop

Am assuming you went to Chester Zoo PB, I saw the dinosaur exhibition advertised but didnt think it was starting til July. OOhh will have to go yay:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

It is July loopy! :haha: And yes we were at Chester.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i cant believe how big all the babies seem to be getting! cant believe we are talking about weaning already! 

my 2 cents is that you will know when baby is ready, i was made to feel bad by a hv for planning on trying leo at anytime after 4 months so waited until almost 5 months but honestly for 2-3 weeks before that he was actually waking for his dream feed which he never did before and was waking earlier so thought screw it! at the end of the day it is only a little bit of baby rice it is possibly the worlds most bland and uninteresting food in the world lol but they love it lol

i would say look for the general signs after 4 months and go with your instinct i knew nothing about babies when i had leo and have to say 95% of what i did was just me using common sense and instinct!

wasp situation is slightly better today, only killed 4 so far and its coming to the end of the day . . . rentokil never turned up though really hoping not to have to wait until monday for them to get here otherwise i will be way too tempted to go out there at midnight with a b&q powder!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha loopy what are you like! to be honest i only know it is july because I AM HAVING MY BABY NEXT MONTH!!!! lol lol lol otherwise it would have passed me by too lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Charlie did a full body peel a week or two after birth as well and it was really bad :( dry skin everywhere :dohh: I tried a few things inc baby oil in the bath but the best thing I found was the new johnson natural range ... I bought the moisturising cream and its brill its a big bottle and you only need a tiny bit and it soaks in well and it doesnt leave a greasy after feel which I absolutely hate :dohh: However he now too has dry skin in his head (not cradle cap though!) so I need to get something for it :thumbup: infact might try the johnson natural seen as it worked everywhere else :rofl:

:happydance: for another good night Ozzie :)

Sounds like a fun day out Peanut :)

Loopy you just gotta love a bargain :winkwink: 

vbaby have a fantastic night out :wohoo:
As for pooing and gaviscon we were only getting a dirty nappy every 2-3 days :wacko: but in the last two days we have had three dirty nappies :happydance: am going to keep an eye on it though :thumbup: and well done Teagan what a fab night :winkwink:

We always go to knowsley safari park we just love it :lol:

madcat this is mainly for you but am sure some of the other mummies and mummies to be might like an insight into what grandparents think is ok (am sure some of you have already experienced something similar!).......... 

So on Wednesday I popped to my MILs before collecting Oliver from school to collect his overnight stuff cause he stayed overnight at hers on Tuesday because DH has been working away this week :( She commented that he`d been really cheeky to her that morning before school and that he`d refused to do anything he was asked to do (hes started cheeking back really bad!) so I asked her to tell me what :thumbup: She said he refused to get dressed so she had to practically dress him and that he also refused to have any cereal ..... I assumed then that he had had no breakfast so I said `I take it he didnt have breakfast in the end then? to which she replied `no he had breakfast .... well I couldnt send him to school on an empty stomach so I gave him ICE-CREAM & WAFERS :saywhat: To which I absolutely gobsmacked said `seriously?` she said `yes I didnt realise until afterwards that HES NOT ALLOWED ICE-CREAM FOR BREAKFAST because on the way to school he told me hes not allowed! :growlmad: :hissy: :trouble: I cannot believe that fecking woman honestly who in there right mind gives a child ice-cream for breakfast and then claims they didnt realise it wasnt fecking allowed :hissy: need less to say hes not staying overnight again if I can avoid it!


----------



## madcatwoman

:shrug::shrug::dohh:OMG Madly!, Icecream for breakfast??...its almost so wrong its funny:haha:. Good grief. the thing is Oliver could start expecting it from you!, and start playing up when you refuse!. Good god the bloody stupid woman!:shrug::dohh::growlmad::nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I was totally baffled by her `I didnt realise it wasnt allowed!` comment :loopy: shes always throwing it in my face she knows best she brought three boys up blah blah blah well you would have thought she would have had more sense :thumbup: tbh its made me more weary of leaving Charlie with her for any length of time and I told DH this upfront absolutely no way over my dead body :nope: can you imagine when we start weaning Charlie :( it doesnt really bare thinking about :nope: DH hasnt said anything to her though he said he would but I just know he wont :hissy: Oliver at hers for tea on Wednesday cause my Mum has her hospital review and hes there again on Thursday cause Charlie has his jabs at 2pm which clashes with school run but hes grounded (long story he was well naughty yesterday!) so shes been warning absolutely no treats ... fruit, plain yogurts but no choc, desserts, ice-cream etc


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

honestly madly i really really do not understand people!

one of my friends had another of hers look after her year old for the night, this person took photographs of her friends baby aboslutely covered in chocolate cake and the caption was "i love going round aunty x's she gives me all the things mummy says i will never be allowed to have - dont worry honey i wont tell he he he" or something along those lines i would have gone absolutely freaking balistic! dont know what happened after that but my goodness i would have ripped her a new one!

i really really do not know why people think it is funny to do things like that or think its ok do fill a belly up on sugar! he might as well have gone to school with an empty belly as ice cream is hardly filling and the sugar crash afterwards! i would have been upset to send my child in without breakfast but at the end of the day i would have been even more upset to send them off with ice cream in their belly!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ice cream for breakfast?! :shock::wacko:


----------



## molly85

can i have icecream for breaky?
zoo sounds good, marwell is our closest or chessington


----------



## tas1

Oh no now I'm a bad mummy coz caden will eat chocolate spread out of the jar for his breakfast,he doesn't like cereal as he doesnt like milk so I use to give it to him on toast and he would just lick it off but I do make him have a cereal bar or toast afterwards or he will have bacon and jam or custard (to get his milk in take) but if I force him to eat something he will refuse so I think it's better than nothing plus nutella says it's good for you as it releases energy abit each hr but I guess it's only effective with toast! But honestly my son is picky although he is getting better,when I was weaning him I use to dip his spoonful of veg in his yoghurt so he would eat veg! So I'm a bad mummy.........oops


----------



## molly85

tas you naughty girls and grosssss


----------



## PeanutBean

Nutella would say that! It's 50% fat. :shock:

Morning all. I'm knackered.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning!.
tired from the zoo peanut or a bad night?:shrug:
My night was good, his last feed was at 9pm, the next not till 4,45am:winkwink:

OK, bit of a debate. Bailey was getting colic in the evenings, after trying everything we found that having him over our shoulder stopped it:winkwink:!!. Now, in the evenings he gets general misseries till about 9pm and the only thing that makes him happy is us walking round with him over our should(pretty sure its not colic anymore).
ANYWAY, DH is in the pub last night and his mate says his son had them doing the same, walking round all evening with baby over shoulder which stopped him crying, and also said another mate is having to do the same. Aparently one of these mates left their baby cry it out in the end, and stopped walking round all evening with baby over shoulder, in the end baby learnt that every time he cried he wouldnt be picked up and walked around with.

SO:shrug:,Does anyone else baby do this?, and would you leave them cry it out till they learn(id feel so cruel though!)


----------



## tas1

Lol true! I'm hoping caden will start eating breakfast when starts school! Just not sure how to get him to like cereal and milk 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat you'll find rows aplenty in baby club about CIO. It's definitely not recommended in little babies as crying raises their body temp which has be shown to affect brain development. That said sometimes they are inconsolable and sometimes a patent is likely to hurt them if it all gets too much and the parent needs to leave them to get some space. As with everything you need to find what works for you and the baby. Byron has never cried it out in his life. He simply never stops. Indigo does see more amenable to it but her temper means she is less demanding generally. I personally like the cuddles except if it has been really intense screaming for a long time with nothing settling. As it happens she is screaming blue murder right now and nothing I've beendoing has helped so I've popped her on the bed by my side to see if she'll calm down as sometimes she does.

Well since my first post we've had a sad time. There's something wrong with our dog. :( My dad saw she has an abcess on her gum and DH was going to take her to the vet next week for antibiotics but this morning something has happened. She was all drooly and threw up all her tea undigested. He rear end is collapsing. I feared a small stroke but it's not one-sided so I don't know. Taking her to the vet is a few mins with a pissed off toddler and inconsolable baby. Not happy.


----------



## tas1

Madcat I never feel him crying because they dont understand yet and will just get scared. I think one day they won't want cuddles or me so if I get maybe 3yrs of cuddling them then why not! Caden likes me still in his bed while he sleeps and I love it. 
Bailey may like the attention or he may just like looking around or on the move! 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Oh no peanut I hope your dog gets better xx


----------



## molly85

pb saw this on facebook, if she has an abcess could be septacemia hope you gether there in time and is an easy fix theyare family members so sad when ill.

cat i walk away occasionally but she doesn't stop. abby was like this for ages turned out she was hungry but when shes over tierd she gets fussy and likes the over the shoulder with a patted bum in a heart beat rhythum thump thumpsettles her dead quick without the walking. i believe you also have a rocker sit in that and doit save your legs. I always let abby have a little scream after her bath just to burn off some energy then she has a nice feed, then i forget to put her to bed lol and cuddle her sleeping lol


----------



## madcatwoman

thankyou...i dont feel comfortable leaving him crying to be honest, its the type of crying that as soon as hes on our shouler & walking or rocking hes happy as larry again!


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you scaremonger! lol

She is ok. Vet thinks inner ear infection hence the wobbling around as her balance is affected. She's had an antibiotic shot and got some oral to take for a few days. He thinks we should see an improvement in a day or two. She's been ok in herself, you know waggy and friendly but she doesn't want to eat still so I think the ear stuff is still making her nauseous. He checked the lump as says it's not an abscess but a growth that he thinks will need removing at some point. Well I'll only do that if it gets huge and really bothers her. She has always had lumps and we've only ever had one removed because it was huge and perpetually infected. It's just her nature and they have all shown to be benign so if it's not bothering her I'm not risking a general as she is getting on a bit now. :(

Man and the children this morning! :grr: Byron was absolutely insane because I asked him to go on the potty before we had to go. Indigo has been inconsolable all day until about 15 mins ago. (I am currently steering clear of her line of sight in case the sight of me sets her off again!) Byron was like a wild animal screaming and vomiting up the snot he was swallowing. God it was awful and I was well stressed trying to get out the house with everyone. This is exactly why we were waiting til next week for DH to be able to take her.


----------



## madcatwoman

I just told DH about him being left to cry, about the body temp etc, he just roled his eyes as if to say thats a load of tosh. The thing is, it IS consoleable crying, as soon as he's picked up and walked around hes happy, then by 9 he settles. I get a bad back from carrying him around for a while but id prefer that to leaving him to cry. Dh wants to do the same as his mate and leave him to cry, but being as i do 80% of Baileys care i think im going to have to carry on as we are.

Peanut i hope your doggies ear is better soon, least its not a stroke or anything nasty!!:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat ask your DH where his evidence is that it's a load of tosh. Research shows that prolonged crying raises a baby's body temperature. Research shows that a raised temperature can affect the development of the brain. As far as I know there isn't research that shows that prolonged crying can affect the development of the brain however it isn't a great leap to put the two together and consider that prolonged crying might be a risk. I think where it is the lesser of two evils in that the crying is so continuous (and I mean over days, weeks) that parents are really struggling to cope then leaving them to cry might be for the best on some occasions though ideally parents should be getting support from the various charities and health networks to work out the reason for such excessive crying.

For me I would very much err on the side of caution. Besides all of which it is unbearable to hear a baby really in distress.

To be totally honest I do find it odd when parents seem to want to do everything they can to be distant from their baby. I don't mean everyone should cosleep and babywear 24/7 or whatever, it's most important that families do what works best for them, but it sometimes seems to be a mission to get the baby as self-sufficient as possible as quickly as possible. I don't understand why they aren't relishing in the cuddles even if it is hard work. It'll not be long before that baby is a grotty teen who doesn't want to be anywhere near the parents and soon after will leave home.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I'm getting sick :cry: I lost my voice this morning. Last night was pretty hellish. Alex's area around his anus is bright red :cry: We've been using sudocrem. I think it was the wipes he had a reaction to so we've switched them to see if it makes a difference. If not, it's off to the GP on Monday cause I think he's in pain when he poos :cry: I put him in bed with me and DH last night just to get some sleep and he seemed to be comforted by that. Gotta feed him now. He's trying to eat DH's arm, lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie try metanium if sudacrem isn't cutting it, it's a super cream for the worst rashes.


----------



## madcatwoman

OH no ozzie,:hugs::hugs:

Peanut, youre right, i dont know what it is with men who want the baby out of their room asap, leaving them to cry. he was happy consoling him until he went to the pub and his mate said they left their baby to cry. Maybe we're just soft, i dont know:nope: it does dissapoint me though.


----------



## tas1

I agree with peanut! You said what I always say! Cat do what you feel is best and don't be influenced by other people 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

I know men&women are programmed differently, but unless i thought i was going to harm him in some way, or felt cuddles were making no difference, then i just couldnt just leave him cry it out, as peanut said, i cant just leave a baby indistress.

DH has always been easily influenced though. last pub visit he came home saying his mate put their baby in the nursery at 3 weeks and why couldnt we do the same:dohh:. Im quite subborn though!:haha:

I asked him if Baileys crying (which isnt alot) is getting too much for him and he said "no not really, i just ignore it", well that wasnt the answer i was looking for either".


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine was saying it better not become a trend of Alex sleeping in bed with us. :nope: I had the best sleep with him there and his breathing was leveled out and not so gaspy.


----------



## tas1

It's so easy for men to forget about their babies,I jump straight up if caden or caleb cry but my OH takes 10mins to wake up actually I don't know how long it is because I'm always straight up! 
Your DHs mate sounds horrible I'm sure I've said that before! Wu wouldn't you want your baby close to you!

My OH doesn't argue with any decisions I make now because he knows I'll do what I want,when he does everything then he can tell me but til then I know whats best! I've asked for his opinion but he never gives it or is total opposite and I'm thinking why did we have kids because I thought we was on the same wave length!

It breaks my heart when my babies cry even when I have told caden off and he cries it crushes me! They don't need to cry unless there is something major wrong with them! 
Now I sound too soft lol

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I find I can't eat if Alex is crying. My stomach goes in knots. DH says just to let him cry and eat my food, but it tears me up to know he's in distress while I'm eating :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh and my grandmother is driving me mad! She keeps insisting on calling him "Little Al" and I swear I could kill her when she does it!!!!!!! ALEX! HIS NAME IS ALEX!!!! :brat:


----------



## tas1

I hate it when people try to shorten names,people call me tash and I hate it I dont mind tasha but my name is Natasha! That's why I chose names that no-one could shorten for my boys,my sister and BIL winds me up by calling caden cad and my FIL calls him ka and I'm like that's not his name so be won't answer you!!

I'm just having cuddles with caleb as he won't settle being laid on his own and although I would love to be in the garden getting a tan I love this more!

X


----------



## madcatwoman

I cant continue eating either if hes crying, if found a very selfless side to me since having Bailey, he ALWAYS comes before my needs, but DH would carry on eating or the same for any similar sinareo.


----------



## tas1

Sounds like me and my OH cat! Caden and Caleb have everything before me but my OH does what he wants! Same with clothes my OH gets lovely clothes but whatever spare money I get I buy something for boys including birthday money so people get me vouchers so I can spend it on myself! It's a mother thing I think

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

If it's a mother thing I dunno where DH learnt it! He's so attentive to Byron I do sometimes think he needs to step back a little. And the eating thing is a bit different if you bf. I often eat cold/burnt food that's been interrupted and regularly eat crap as it's fast but I do try to eat something or I'll end up risking my milk supply.

It is easier as babies get older. You learn their different cries and can distinguish between whinging and real need. Also with second kids they naturally have to be left a bit longer sometimes.


----------



## tas1

Caden has been with my inlaws all day and sounds like he had a good day! A few things that has annoyed me which my OH said I'm nit picking these are:
1.he came home in new pants just pants because he didn't put his willy in the toilet properly and wet his pants and trousers,now as a mummy I did prepare for that so put spare pants trousers and socks in his bag,so they said they had some spares at their houses so used them (he doesn't go round that often so not sure why they have spares) so I said did he have two accidents coz he had spares in his bag they said oh I never thought to look in there......why would I give you a bag then
2.I gave him some juice in his bottle as Capri suns and fruit shoots give him the runs but I understand that one bottle of juice isn't enough for a whole day so thought they would buy him some drinks but his juice bottle is still full,they know fruit shoots and Capri suns give him the runs coz I've told them millions of times
3. Caden went on this dance thing on the wii (he went to a big show so they had different stalls,it was in the village the inlaws are from) and apparently he was really good and cute but MIL made out that random people were stopping and taking pictures of him......erm I hope not I don't mind people I know taking pics but not strangers!!!!

Am I being unreasonable? I just want common sense to be used when my son is out with anyone....it's easier to tell my parents the dos and donts but if I tell my OH to tell his it's I'm nit picking 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gah i do hate people who dont follow "the rules" i really do, i think sometimes though they just want to make sure they are liked and give them things that their parents specifically do not to 1. look good to the child and 2. doesnt matter to them as they do not have the runs to look forward to the next day or the hyper kid at midnight on a sugar high 

my mum is looking after leo whilst i have the c section and honestly i am not dreading it as suchbut i am dreading what state he is going to come back home in, he is a fussy eater but still gets very good things eg will not beg for chocolate he hasnt had any for weeks, he loves muslei you can see where i am going the things he likes are actually healthy things BUT if someone says oh lets go get a cake, lets get some ice cream, some chocolate that is it! and he is a hyper little thing when he has too much of a good thing! 

update on wasp situation: went absolutely balistic this morning when i was greeted by 7 wasps which rapidly increased to 10 within 30 mins all before 8am so said we are going out, buying some filler you call rentokil and ask where are you! the number of wasps today has so far been 15 at 3pm rentokil came and we got the guy to help us fill in all the holes in the ceiling and TOUCH WOOD i havent seen a single wasp since! even if i have to kill one or two day that is a vast vast vast improvement on 15 by 3pm! yes!

am happy because dh bought me a wispa, its been one of those days where only a nice bar of cadburys once dh is back at work, leo is in bed and the house is just mine will make me feel better! i now do ! nom nom!


----------



## tas1

Caden has just told me he has a top at grandma Karens (inlaw) that says here comes trouble........now if she asked me if she could get this top I would say no (again not sure why he has clothes at hers we don't go there it's not clean enough for me and she has two dogs that go everywhere and eats and drinks off plates that leftovers on) but I don't buy caden or caleb with anything that brands them trouble or monsters etc because he's not trouble or a monster it's not nice to put them in anything like that (sorry if anyone does but anything like this but it's not for me) so annoying now after I've said it's a horrible saying because he means your naughty and your not so he shouts at me!

Great news about the wasps I hope none come through! Bet you can start to relax now starting with the chocolate bar lol

My OH is in the kitchen baking me a cake for my birthday tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Tas I dont think your a bad mummy I just think your doing your best with a fussy eater :winkwink: We had Oliver tell us this afternoon he wouldnt have one of the honey granola yogurts offered because he didnt like them when he really only said this because he wanted one of the ones we bought with choc sauce in it as a treat :wacko: DH got the honey sauce out of the cupboard and put some on a spoon and ate it :thumbup: Oliver was all intrigued and asked what it was and asked if he could have some so DH gave me some on a spoon :lol: after Oliver commented it was really nice DH said to him` thought you did like honey????` lesson learnt if he thinks something better is on offer he will always refuse what he deems second best ... he sat and ate the honey granola yogurt with gusto :rofl: and I totally get your inlaws gripe :hissy: why do `some` grandparents lack any bloody common sense grrrrrrrrrrr!

madcat I have left Charlie to CIO because I have tried absolutely everything and on occasion have felt me trying to `help` was just making him feel worse :sad1: I havent enjoyed those times and tbh would have much preferred been able to settle my Son :sad1: Charlie has turned a corner it seems fxed :) however I must say that the fact that Bailey likes to be held it a totally upright postion makes me think he could have silent reflux because I often find doing what Molly says she does with abby works well with Charlie too over the shoulder patting his bum in rhythm ..... this obviously helps Charlies silent reflux :thumbup: Charlie was worse on an evening than the rest of the day too and settled between 8.30-9pm :shrug: Also I note you say Bailey stops crying as soon as you pick him up! Charlie does this and we now realise its because the reflux/colix is detressing him and whilst hes in our arms he feels comforted :thumbup: remember me saying Charlie was perfectly happy all day if I carried him around but as soon as I put him down the distress started :cry: my back is fooked from constantly carrying him which is why am so happy gaviscon is working for us :happydance: my poor back is getting a much needed rest :dohh:

Peanut so sorry to hear about your poorly doggy :hug:

:hugs: Ozzie are you feeling any better :hugs: blah for nasty bugs :( and take no note of your DH :thumbup: ever since my DH grabbed Charlie off me for tucking him into bed at the side of me and we had words he dared not say anything to me now about it :trouble:

:wohoo: on the improved wasp front NOMORE :)

and Tas get your OH cake baking :winkwink:


----------



## tas1

Ironically he has made a bee cake! Sorry Kate! It's only because me and caden saw it on the hive on playhouse Disney and caden said he's gonna make me a cake like that! 
It looks really good I'll try and put it up on here or fb if I can

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha leo loves the hive too lol fingers crossed but still no wasps yet!!! yes yes yes!!

i want another choccie bar now lol no no no, decided that i have let myself have way to many treats lately, i know i cant really control it too much but if i put on 3 stone including the stone i will put on and lose due to it being all baby related then i will feel a bit better. i have put on 2 1/2 already, have 8 weeks left, am supposed to put on 1/2 a week thinking i might just manage it . . .


----------



## tas1

That's a good weight gain! Think I put 2 stone and half on but after Christmas I started doing slimming world which helped me maintain my weight,I put way too much on with caden and I had gained a stone from my thyroid so I really didn't wanna put loads on! 

And you can treat yourself your pregnant lol I still use that coz my belly looks 3-4 months pregnant lol

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg switched on a light a guess what attracted a wasp.. . hoping it has been hiding in here since before rentokil came. . . remain positive

baby is reinacting the film alien at the moment, i think she wants to push her way out lol she is pushing out so far that it is actually hurting a little bit! 

i can actually feel with my fingers the outline of an elbow or knee!

dh has wonderful timing he came up right as it was happening! he normally misses her freaky kicks lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks taz i retain a lot of water too so hoping some of it is that.. . i have been treating too much though, dont get me wrong am not going to calorie count but just going to make sure that the gateux, choccie bars, ice cream tubs and takeaways get pushed back a lot, i actually feel unhealthy and sluggish so time to just keep an eye on it methinks lol

sounds bad but this time i can not wait to diet! i lost all my baby weight in 9 months with leo doing it slowly and even then was only 9 months because i had my wedding as a deadline lol i am sure i could have gone even slower lol this time i think ijust feel so unsexy and unhealthy and have put that down to the weight when actually it is prob more to do with the puking, burping and farting lol


----------



## molly85

tas i kinda like those tops but there always for boys im not keen on the princess ones shes my little monster.

goodday for abby seeing all the family bfed beautifully then demolished a 3oz bottle 

matt can't stand crying but doesn't have a foggiest over what crying is what. today though she has been all smiles


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies I hope you and your LOs are ok :hugs:


----------



## molly85

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/265015_10150308142237464_646837463_9798923_7936324_n.jpg
Apologies for the hair band the clip was sent by a friend from the states. looked so cute


----------



## sequeena

So cute!!


----------



## madcatwoman

OH madly, do you think it could be silent reflux? i thought it could be colic as he was arching his back, it was also happening at the same times every evening(?). strangely we have had none this evening, and hes been happy lying down in my arms!:shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Madly i suggested the reflux thing to DH this morning, suprised by his reaction he said "Oh well that would add up then"(re why he likes to be carried upright and cries in the evenings otherwise). so im hoping now he undertands the crying is for a reason he might have a bit more heart!.
It doesnt happen every evening, but so far it has happened for most of them, last night he was fine. so thanks for the suggestion hun:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning. Introduced a dummy yesterday as all Alex wanted to do was comfort suck. Felt guilty at first but he settled and he still feeds like a champ. Back to sleep now lol it was a looooooooong night.


----------



## molly85

don't feel guilty just get the bleeding thing off him by the time hes teething save your self a fortune on braces.abby has her dummy after eatting when sat up to help digest as she can be a puker and will some times have it at night.

My little girl went in her sleeping bag in her big cot last night sniff, in her own room.matts not been sleeping with her in our room but still doidn't sleep with her out I think it may have been the monitor with her sniffing and farting. she settled her self to sleep fine and didn't miss me at all wahhhhhh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I had a bit of a night :( I had a dodgy tummy :cry: think it was the prawn pasta salad I had for tea from tescos :shrug: any how could not get off the loo :nope: However Charlie did exceptionally good :winkwink: he was snoozing on our bed at 11pm after his feed whilst I got ready for bed and went down in his crib about 11.15pm he woke for a feed a 6am GO CHARLIE BEAR :wohoo: he snaffled 4oz like a little piggy holding onto the bottle for dear life incase I should take it away and then went back down until 8am when DH got up with him and I slept in until 10am :happydance:

Whilst I was sleeping DH cleaned our living room :thumbup: (we cleaned upstairs yesterday!) and I have just cleaned our kitchen whilst DH has kept Oliver occupied by playing with his lego :winkwink: I have a very busy week this coming week so I made DH help with the cleaning .... he lives here too and have got fed up of trying to ram everything into the week and ending up knackered out :growlmad: so now I will be making sure he helps out in the future too :thumbup:

We have a lovely sunny day today but I intend to do absolutely nothing now and sit with my feet up as much as possible :thumbup:

Molly such a cute picture of Abby and I love the headband so adorable :) and WOW Abby did so well last night :thumbup: tbh am dreading the transition to own room because Charlie will be moving in with Oliver BUT I dont intend for it to happen for a long time :winkwink:

madcat Charlie can be very selective too over his screaming behaviour if you remember this was what had us puzzled :wacko: My Dr reckons Charlie probably has silent reflux for a majority but on an evening when it seemed to be worse he reckoned Charlie might have a touch of colic too :( so of course the two combined make for a hellish evening :sad1: Prior to the gaviscon Charlie had some amazing days and evening where he was as quiet as a mouse and my Dr put this down to the reflux not been so bad at these times and also the fact that for two/three days prior he had screamed all day so his apparent good day was because he was so damn knackered out :shrug: Its very possible it could be a touch of silent reflux :thumbup: Me and Gilz have opposite babies with reflux Noah snaffles his milk to help the pain and discomfort where as Charlie refuses it because he knows it hurts :sad1: You did say Bailey was a good feeder and snaffles his milk too :shrug: maybe speak with your HV or GP :thumbup: Am glad your DH agrees it could be this and fxed he takes this on board when Baileys has a crap evening :hugs: oh and Charlie is mostly happy just sat in our arms too :thumbup:

Ozzie dont feel guilty about giving a dummy :kiss: We gave Charlie one because we were told it helps with the reflux and it helps to soothe him no end when he has one of his screaming matches :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

just to add to screaming baby syndrom, Iknow you probably have but have you tried giving him a couple of ounces of milk at this time? or even trying the hungry baby or comfort milk at night? 

Abby bviably gets normal reflux you can see her bring it up and the lookon her face is brilliant, its deffinatly a look of eugh gross. 

I am just doing a dbd for my parents of abbys pictures so far, a first attempt of this for me i have even added music. hopw it works well


----------



## molly85

thanks madly, its a normal head band with a clip made specially for her attached.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, are you saying with reflux they are usually sick?, Bailey is hardly ever sick. Ive also ready that hungry baby milk is supposed to help , now i know this keeps them fuller for longer,but if this is the case bailey would go longer between feeds&im assuming not put on as much weight(?):shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

ARGH! I'm so paranoid!!! Alex has spit up two of his feeds today :( and not just a little bit. I'm wondering if he's overheated. He's just in a vest and nappy. :cry: On top of that, he has what looks like little pimples on his forehead. I phoned my mom and she said that my brother and I had the same thing so I'm just going to keep an eye on it. Are all new moms this hyper worried? :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie the spots are just normal baby spots they are usual called milk spots i think although they have nothing to do with milk. It's just their little pores getting clogged. They go away within a week roughly, I personally just left them alone didn't use any cream etc. 

Madcat being sick is usually one of the major symptoms of reflux and silent reflux, but it's possible to have reflux without the sickness :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Mmmm, the most he's ever sick is a tiny lil dribble out the corner of his mouth and thats it!!:shrug:

Bailey is too hot though, hes already just in his vest, hes not impressed!.

He too has had the little red pimples, its totally normal.


----------



## gilz82

Off topic but I've had to move Noah from newborn into 0-3 vests etc this weekend he's just too long for newborn now. But holy moley everything he wears looks like he borrowed it from a fat friend. Nothing fits him round his tummy it's horrible.


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

Hope your all ok!

How hot was it today?!? We've been out to a tropical butterfly house and it was lovely a great day! It's not like me not to go shopping on my birthday and I think I wi carry on going on days out for my boys as caden looked it he held an owl!
Caleb woke for a feed at 5am this morning hasn't done that for a while but he didn't have much of a feed last night which means today he hasnt had much but it's hot and I don't eat much when it's hot! I've had to strip him offto his nappy just so he could have a nap and he is due a feed now but I'm not waking him coz he has been so tired and fighting his naps!

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Been trying to catch up I never can!

Really hectic here, I'm shattered, neither kid will go to sleep tonight and matts away so feeling pretty stressed!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies- thought i'd ask a question- this might be a stupid one- but seriously- what exactly does a contraction feel like? I mean my mother had them and didn't know she was having them. She had to be told that's what it was. 

I've had tons of braxton hicks, but want to know what the difference is for a real contraction.


----------



## molly85

i had back contractions little bugger turned on the way out.

i seem to remember waves town my back oh pain getting worse. the midwife later looked at my monitor print out and said i had had short but very sharp ones with not mush of a gap in the middle really not nice as i was constantly on the G&A i didn't get much time to have a conversation between them. 

So tierd i feeldrunk these days, thanks matt for the post midnight bed times bleugh


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

well, taking Bailey to the docs today ive decided. His reflux yesterday afternoon&Evening was so bad that he actually only managed one entire bottle.

Gilz, Baileys vests are a bit like that, hes long but not chubby enough to fill them!


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I hope the docs get something sorted for Bailey :hugs:

I have a question for all the FF mums. Noah wakes up at 12 every single night on the dot. I posted last week in the FF forum asking how I worked out if it was a habit feed or a necessary feed. So all last week we he wakes at 12 and starts grumbling and whinging I've been giving him his dummy and a cuddle as he won't settle back to sleep in his crib. He then sleeps til 2 or 3 when he is properly hungry so I feed him. 

The past two nights i've tried just giving him his dummy at 12 and not picking him up, just rocking the crib and putting my hand in his tummy. Both times he started crying so I had to pick him up and then I have to hold him until the feed at 2-3 How do I stop him waking him up at 12 as it's driving me nuts. I've always put Noah down sleepy but awake so he self settles each night at bedtime but at 12 he just won't. I don't mind having to get up for night feeds but I do mind being awake between 12 and 3 everynight for nothing basically. 

Any suggestions :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh, you got me there!. I feel Baileys feeds correspond with when he was fed last. example, if hes had a bad evening and fed at 8pm and fallen asleep then we leaving him sleeping, and he'll wake up at 1.30-2am. But if he had a good feed at say 9-10pm then he wont wake till 4 or 5 am!.:shrug:


----------



## gilz82

That's what Noah should be doing but he's not. The weird thing is his last bottle is at 7pm so he's happily going between 7 & 8 hours between feeds at night , which he'd never do during the day, he just doesn't seem to be able to/want to sleep for the same time period.


----------



## tas1

Mornin

Gilz try giving his last bottle abit later or waking him for another feed at 10-11pm then he should sleep through! Or try hungrier baby on his last feed should be heavy enough on his stomach for him to last til morning!

Caleb has his last feed between 9-11pm depending on his feeds in the day then sleeps til 7.30am he wakes up at 5ish but I pick him up put his dummy in and he sleeps in my bed til 7.30am. 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Ditto on what Gilz said on both points madcat and Ozzie :thumbup:

Charlie oftens gets `milk spots` and I just leave them well alone :thumbup: dont pick them or anything as they may scar :) and Charlie has silent reflux but is hardly ever sick he only possetts a little :thumbup: when he has been sick hes had a snuffly chest/nose so I put it down to crap hanging around in his nose/throat/chest :thumbup:

Gilz Charlie looks exactly like Noah then :rofl: like he borrowed everything from a fat friend :haha: I love it :lol: nothing fits him around the middle hes such a skinny minny for a boy :dohh: he had shorts on on Saturday which fell down everytime we picked him up even his nappy did nothing to hold them up :rofl:

Sounds like you had a lovely Birthday Tas :cake:

:hug: Pink hope your LOs went to sleep and gave you a bit of a rest :hugs:

madcat I def think it sounds like reflux even if it only a tad on an evening which is when it can be at its worst :( I hope the Dr is of some help :hugs: 

Gilz hon Noah has me stumped too :shrug: Its really odd he wakes at 12pm everynight :wacko: what time does he go to bed? We feed Charlie on demand but its approx every 2-3hrs even though hes now taking 4oz its still every 2-3hrs .... so last night he fed 3.5oz at 9.30pm and we went to bed just after 10.30pm so I offered him another bottle which he only took half oz of :dohh: He was asleep for 11pm and didnt wake until 7.15am this morning :shock: I was totally stunned when I saw the clock :lol: Two things I have learnt when it comes to feeding 1. always offer milk before you put them down even if they fed only an hour before and 2. feed them as often as they require during the day even if they are taking 4oz it doesnt mean they will go 4hrs, the more milk you get down them during the day the less they will require it during the night :thumbup: The only thing I can think of this that maybe Noah has slept for a few hrs and when hes waking at 12pm and 3am its because he wants the company and nothing else :shrug: Charlie is like this on a morning :dohh: he woke this morning and because he slept for so long he just wanted company and therefore wanted to be in my arms :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> That's what Noah should be doing but he's not. The weird thing is his last bottle is at 7pm so he's happily going between 7 & 8 hours between feeds at night , which he'd never do during the day, he just doesn't seem to be able to/want to sleep for the same time period.

Just a thought but maybe this is the time of day for Noah when his reflux doesnt bother him so much so when he should feed to get him to sleep during the night he wont because it doesnt hurt .... hope this makes sense :dohh: It could also be that he drinks ample milk during the day so thats why he doesnt want to feed between 12-3am he just doesnt need it but that doesnt really explain whys he wakes when he should be sleeping :shrug: I would try making his bedtime later :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks girls. Noah is now taking 6oz bottles and wants fed every four hours so he eats 7,11,3 and then 7. If I introduce later feeds he can't have any medication with them as he's only allowed four doses per day and the paediatrician wants them all during the day. His reflux is always worse at night which I'd standard so for example after his 3am feed he is in pain, crying etc and always ends up sleeping with me cuddling him on my chest. If I feed him at 11pm then that feed won't have any meds so I'll be bringing on the night time reflux earlier if that makes sense. I really don't know what to do. 

I can't try hungry baby milk Tas as Noah is on special prescription anti-reflux milk and there isn't a hungry version of it :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Thanks girls. Noah is now taking 6oz bottles and wants fed every four hours so he eats 7,11,3 and then 7. If I introduce later feeds he can't have any medication with them as he's only allowed four doses per day and the paediatrician wants them all during the day. His reflux is always worse at night which I'd standard so for example after his 3am feed he is in pain, crying etc and always ends up sleeping with me cuddling him on my chest. If I feed him at 11pm then that feed won't have any meds so I'll be bringing on the night time reflux earlier if that makes sense. I really don't know what to do.
> 
> I can't try hungry baby milk Tas as Noah is on special prescription anti-reflux milk and there isn't a hungry version of it :nope:

mmmmmmmmm tough one hon :wacko: why not try and make them later then say 8,12,4 and then 8 before bed is this possible?


----------



## pinkclaire

Can you try doing a dream feed just before gilz?

Well I have mastitis. I have never felt such pain in my life and am so teary st the thought of giving up bf. I really hope it goes away soon. Its like having the flu, feel awful!


----------



## gilz82

He used to feed on the 8,12,4 & 8 schedule madly but he pushed it back to 7am a few weeks ago himself so I just followed what he wanted. 

I've never been able to dream feed Noah he just wakes up but I might try feeding him at 11 tonight and see what happens. 

Thanks for all the fab advice as usual girls :hugs:

Claire I've had mastitis 4 times due to my right boob being very cysty so I know how horrible it is. If you start to feel worse or the flu symptoms intensify please go back to your drs as it can be really serious :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

its a bugger with noahs meds hun, because i want to say to you...give him a last feed at 9 or 10pm, but i know you cant, but that would sort it out im sure!:shrug:

Bailey has been to the docs, we were there at8.50lol! and he slept thru it all!.
I suggested to the doc it was silent reflux&listed the symptoms, he didnt argue, he prescribed him with infant gaviscon and told me to come back in 2 weeks if it works or back in a week if it doesnt, so i hopeit works.
Like i say, it only happens in the afternoons&evenings but yesterday was particually bad & that was the push i needed to get him to the docs.
We had just got the colic out of his system&now he started with this!.

Anyway my dad has been round this morning.Ive been giving him a baby refresher course as he will look after bailey when i have to go to the dentist etc.Anyway,while he was here i got nearly all my house work done and all my bottles sterillised!


----------



## madcatwoman

I just wanted to thank you Madly,
I dont know why i didnt put two and two together to come up with reflux after reading about charlie.

But he has it all,only wanting to be upright,crying if he was flat,wanting his bottle but couldnt drink,a bit of sick/acid comes up and he swallows it down&cries........

I think maybe it happened so soon after the colic went that maybe i thought it was tail end of that missery. Tell you what though i now know the difference between colic&reflux.

Hope charlie is much better now!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Morning girls, Charlie and Abby are almost in tune. Tried the cot again last night turned monitor off but left both doors open our house is tiny.bAny who we were running late so put Abby down around midnight i do the same offering a feed, Abby doesn't so much hungry baby so i mixa 3oz bottle 2parts hungry 1 part normal Sh only took an ounce and put her down all drowsey bit of faffing then poof out til 4 sumit am, bit of boob and rest of first bottle i had shoved in the fridge. we had a small fight with a dumy and muslin which ended up on her face then 5 -8 quickboob feed andback down til gone midday i feel human and shes bright eyed and bushy tailed i actually woke her up rsther than her waking


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, last night was not good. Alex is spitting up more than just a bit. I had the breastfeeding nurse round and she suggested taking him to the GP just in case as he hadn't had a wet nappy in some time :cry: He's sleeping now so I'm trying to eat and get ready. Hahaha, spoke too soon. He must know when I eat.


----------



## molly85

oh yesw deffinatly. Abby did that when i was trying to eat. Hugs hope hes all ok. They may suggest the bottle for a bit don't be scared your boob feeding just as much


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He spit up just a little and had a wet nappy :happydance: It might have just been too hot last night.


----------



## loopylollipop

just a quick post for now, waiting on the carpet man and LO is waking..

Pink hugs re mastitis. I had it last time and it was awful. Feeding on that side was like sticking my nipple in a pencil sharpener :cry: Get better soon :hugs:

And Madcat thanks sooooo much for the clothes, they are lovely. I feel so lucky with you ladies it really has helped :thumbup: OH was especially pleased, as he is with anything that keeps me out of the shops :winkwink: Typical Yorkshireman!

Will try catch up properly later.

Love and cyber hugs to everyone :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh and Pink if you stop bf now it will be more painful!
Oh the joys...


----------



## loopylollipop

Yay Ozzie at wet nappy! I just start to worry about Dylan and gets then pees for ENgland. I def think the hot weather affects them. He really couldnt settle yesterday evening .


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies, it's just awful I cry everytime I feed her! I did express some off first which has helped a little, and she took a bottle of EBM after I'd fed her a bit so at least I know she will take it!

Got to go get James soon, dreading that as I don't have the energy to devote to him.


----------



## loopylollipop

Are you antibiotics PInk? x


----------



## molly85

pink if its the same as i went through i think i expressed for a day or so,i have now found the virtues of hand expressing you can pumle the painful bit then get the nasty out. And finding some thing to bite on remember the techniques you used in labour


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> pink if its the same as i went through i think i expressed for a day or so,i have now found the virtues of hand expressing you can pumle the painful bit then get the nasty out. And finding some thing to bite on remember the techniques you used in labour

lol :haha:


----------



## molly85

man its worse than labour my eyes were actually watering.


----------



## tas1

Gilz I agree with madly about trying to move Noah's feeds then you can still give him his meds!

Madcat glad Bailey is getting sorted and I hope it works for him! 

Madly glad Charlie is ok and things seem to be working for him! 

Pink sorry to hear about your boobs hurting,I think I must of got that but I jusg stopped BFing which I wished I didn't so hang in there! Don't feel too bad about not having energy to devote to James coz he is still young he won't remember and when you do have energy for him just do loads with him that's what I try and do with caden! It's so hard sometimes coz all I wanna do is sleep and with caleb just wanting to sleep on you in the day it's hard!!

Loopy did you still want 0-3 vests I haven't had chance to sort them out but I know I have loads! Or if anyone else wants them just let me know!

Today I've had some pictures done of the boys but caleb wasn't happy so I have one nice picture we are going back next week to get some more done coz I want a nice picture done so I can get some personalised christening invites done!

Why do babies like to sleep on you when it's hot,he's proper sweating on me!
Also caleb hasnt gotten away with not going bald,his cradle cap is making his hair come out so it's going finer and finer,poor baby lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I hope the gaviscon helps Bailey, Madcat.

Big :hugs: pink. Fingers crossed it eases off soon. If you can bear the pain I was always under the impression that feeding was the right thing to do with mastitis.

Ozzie I'm glad he had a wet nappy. Indigo's have been much dryer the last few days and she is feeding loads and not chucking it back up. Thus hot weather does dehydrate them. Make sure you keep an eye on his fontanelle as it being depressed is a sign of dehydration.

:hugs: all round.

Molly I've just had an invite to an eat study through bounty I think. Was all for it til I read about the two groups. Half are to be bf til 6 months the other half start having foods introduced at 3 months. I appreciate that they are testing early introduction if allergens compared to UK guidelines but it doesn't seem to take account of early weaning issues. Guidelines for peanuts are to have none of it til 3 years so maybe a better comparison would be that against introduction with weaning at 6 months. If I could guarantee which group we were in I'd do it but I'm not comfortable with introducing any food at 3 months. Shame.

We've had a good day. Got lots of jobs done before lunch then had a friend round. We're now just chilling til 5 ish when I go for the boy. Just need to decide whether to try and nap or just read.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes I'm on antibiotics. Explains why I was feeling crap over the last couple of days. I've been told to feed off it first everytime I feed which I'm doing but it's making me :cry: everytime! 

James is being good so far he's watching cbeebies so hopefully that will entertain him for a bit. If not I will bribe him with biscuits!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hear ya on the sleeping on you when it's hot. Thanks for the tip, PB :hugs: GP says Alex is fine :dohh: Lil menace! :haha:


----------



## molly85

Abs is a right wingey fart and just wanting cuddles.

pink def sounds like what i had and just got her to feed through it and used pump when i thought i would die squeeze her leg off.

PB i thought the theory looked good as abby will prob have the allergens when she weans, iv eatten nuts all the way through pregnancy and bfing dropped a few on her to.


----------



## PeanutBean

The study just seems to be a whole world of changes versus the recommendations. I ate peanuts in pregnancy too and would be happy introducing allergens at 6 months just not weaning at 3.


----------



## gilz82

God what is it with families :grr: :grr: :grr:

At the weekend we had another incident with my OH's dad and wife about them asked to have Noah. Again we explained that no one would be looking after Noah while he's still on all of his reflux meds and when he was being looked after someone who wasn't me or my OH it would be because we were going out etc not just for the sake of it. So that caused huff number one. 

Now my dad has just been round with his wife and announced they have some Italian friends, his wife is Italian, coming over at the end of the month and they would be coming to see Noah. I replied that he could phone and see if it was suitable, they wouldn't be just turning up to see my son as if he's a performing seal. My wondeful dad told me I was clearly fraught and emotional and he left in a huff! 

Why are we not allowed to parent like we want without grandparent huffing!!


----------



## molly85

lol gilz I have the opposit problem as I am not that maternal I keep offering to take abby to visit people with them and pah noooo they don't want to go. Show your damn grandchild off people lol. But yep hate people just showing up i could be in puke covered pjs!


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz i dont know what it is with our bloody families announcing theyre going to 'have' our babies, like you say, as if theyre performing seals!:shrug:. You stand your ground, it doesnt win you friends but you have to!:thumbup:

My pleasure loopy, hope you get a bit more use out of them than Bailey.

Thanks peanut, hes on his gaviscon, and so far this afternoon he has fed alot better and has been is normal self, i hope it continues!!
Tas i often wonder the same ...why babies have to choose the hotest day to sleep on you, and their heads get all sweaty dont they?!!:wacko:


----------



## molly85

Abby is in her chair covered in a blanky and wearing a summer hat was only trying on if fitted her and she has flaked out lol. How has she gone length ways from tiny baby to probably needing 0-3 shorty romper


----------



## pinkclaire

It's amazing how quick they grow isn't it Molly!

Even though Charlotte was a big baby she was long rather than big and all her clothes were massive on the body but tight on the length!


----------



## loopylollipop

Tas, would def be grateful for the 0-3m but wondering if Molly could use them more as Cat has kindle just sent me some through. What do you think Molly - do you want them? We are the only ones with teeny babes!

Gilz - OMG re your family issues! Why cant they understnad something so simple? And that it isnt personal? :dohh: havent caught up re your feeding issues want to read it properly but just not had time.

PB am assuming if its a decent quality trial it would be an RCT and therefore you wont have an option. I wouldnt do it either.

Madcat I am sure Dylan will get loads of use out of them.The first size ones will last him a while, he is still in tiny baby ones but is starting to grow out of them slowly.

New carpet down:happydance: will post some pics later on teen bedroom x


----------



## tas1

Hugs for you gilz,not sure why grandparents think they can have your children,I hate sharing them with anyone even if it's just a cuddle! And I hate it when people just pop round means you have to dressed and have the house tidy all the time even when you want a lazy day! Stand your ground,a phone call or text isn't hard to do before they come!

Loopy and Molly whoever wants them can gave them,I'll get the washed and dried before I send them! Can't believe he's grown out of them,I don't have a baby anymore :( 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

HUGE :hug: Pink :hugs: and dont worry about bribing James with biscuits :winkwink: we all do it now and again :kiss:

Gilz would it be worthwhile to try and persuade Noah back to his old routine or was he waking 12-3am then too? and as for grand parent huffing :hissy: you know my feelings on this one especially where MIL and step FIL are concerned :growlmad: infact your allowed to be fraught and emotional grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I just dont understand why some parents think that when they become grandparents they get to do the parent thing all over again :trouble: mmmmmmmmm grandparents not parents the clue is in the title :growlmad:

madcat your very welcome and just glad I could be of help :hugs: reflux really is crap :sad1:

Way to go Abby :wohoo:

:happydance: for wet nappies Ozzie and so pleased Alex is ok :) they do like to worry us though little monkeys :dohh:

Tas you must let us have a peek at your photos :)

:happydance: for a good day Peanut :thumbup:

and Yeah for the new carpet Loopy cant wait to see the finished room :)

Well Charlie was weighed and hes now 11lb 7oz so only a 3oz gain this week but better than no gain at all imo :thumbup: we have now been discharged until 3.5-4mths when my HV does the weaning visit :wohoo: so no more house calls until then :winkwink: I have had a clingy baby today :( must be the heat :shrug: hes happy too Tas to sleep in my arms whilst getting an incredibly sweaty head :lol:


----------



## molly85

nooooooo i have 19 0-3 vests and 10 sleep suits lol i bought way tomany as everyone told me not to bother with newborn littl did they know. now if anyone wants and 3-6 vests or sleepsuits i have a fair few of them from my ebay purchases. loads in white.


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry I've been crap at responding, gilz that is shit it's not like you said no just to check on the day? I don't think there's anything wrong with that! I think people forget what it's like to have kids!

Madly that's great about Charlies weight I hope it continues for you!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the grandparents support girls :hugs: I'd never stop any of them seeing Noah but I just want them to respect my and my OHs rules. As Madly said we are the parents they are the grandparents. 

Another thing that bugs me is that all six grandparents knew we were hoping my pregnancy would go well so that another baby would be a possibility for us. Now that option is well and truly gone you'd think they would understand why I'm so reluctant to relinquish any of my time with Noah. He's my only baby ever people just leave me in peace :grr: sorry just needed that out been crying on and off since my dad stormed off, it's the first super emotional day I've had for a while :blush:

Madly on Noah's feeding routine when he was doing the 8-8 routine he was still taking two to three night feeds. That was probably about 4-6 weeks ago. I'm going to lift him at 11 and feed him and see what happens. Will update in the morning :dance:

Hope all mums and babies have a good night :hugs: that of course includes mums still growing their babies :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz it is so horrible when people just do not listen and keep pushing, it in fact makes you even less likely to go to them should you need them to look after noah for the evening

the only time my son has been away from us was for our wedding night and even then thatwas for 9pm to 9am lol 

quite honestly i would not want to force a mum to hand over her child to me who is still suffering from a condition or illness or anything that requires medication routines! i would feel it way too much responsibility i would be worried that i gave them too much, not enough, too many doses in too little time honestly i would drive myself crazy worrying that i wasnt looking after them properly! 

i can totally see why you are upset at then end of the day noah is still on medication, he is still young and he is your only child! you are doing the right thing not giving in an handing him over! all of the reasons you have given are more than understandable!

well as for me i am getting a little hmmmmm concerned

so i mentioned a few days ago that she has dropped, she had definately dropped well the last couple of days my previous section scar has been hurting but have been told it is just scar tissue stretching blah blah nothing to worry about

i have also been feeling a hellof a lot of pressure and pushing down

well today i have been getting painful well what feel like kicks but obviously not more like turning of head and goodness they take my breath away it actually feels like she is going to fall out!

i have a consultant and midwife appointment next week so going to chat about it but honestly if i was like a month further along i would be thinking she is coming soon! especially as this is the second pregnancy! hoping not as only 32 weeks! but honestly feels like she is going to fall out!


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: nomore! I felt like Charlotte was falling out a lot lol. Although when I did go into labour she did come out quick! Pregnancy is just full of worry isn't it!


----------



## molly85

Pink that reminds me how long was your labour with James? I am now terified i'll not make it to the hospital as suggested by the midwives grrrrr. Matts hoping to get a job closer to home becauseif I could hack over an hour of regualar contractions with no pain relief (of a 3.4 hour labour) I could be at home right up to thelast minute with a 2nd.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know its silly isnt it! still getting the "pains" and also had a lot more bhicks lately more uncomfortable than painful though . . . grrr its mostly because i was annoyingly right about what i thought would happen in my labour with leo so now i cant shake this feeling that she is going to arrive of her own accord early! if she wasnt measuring the right amount for her dd i would be worrying that i got my dates mixed up and actually conceived the month before! - impossible i know lol lol lol 

gah i need to think of something else and relax . . . .


----------



## molly85

nomore Noah arrived at 34 weeks and apart from evil reflux hes generally ok. certainly gained faster than abby and gestationally they are the same age


----------



## tas1

Kate if you feel like something isn't right or your worrying just ring your MW or see your consultant early! Try to relax though as it's not good for you or baby! So difficult I know! Hugs to you xx

I'll try and post the pics tomorrow but I'm on my iPhone coz I'm still at my mums but only a few more days til we go home,I'll be busy on Thursday cleaning it all up ready for us to move back in!

Molly I had caleb way faster than caden...I was in labour for 14hrs 12mins with caden then with caleb it's was 4hrs 34mins so alot faster 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

How about a homebirth Molly?

I hope James has been good for you pink.

Gilz ditto what the others have said about the grandparents. We have the opposite problem of a lack of interest. Only saw FIL because we went to see DH's very old grandparents. Mil still hasn't met Indigo... Have you decided to definitely not have any more then? I remember it was an issue you were discussing with your OH.

Glad you've been discharged madly.

Loopy it is a rct. The info said a computer would decide the groups. A lot of effort getting to London and things to pull out it we were put in the other group. I wonder if they'll have trouble recruiting?

My girl is awake. She did settle an hour or so ago. I even ate my tea downstairs at the table - rare on DH's late nights. But she got wind and woke up. :roll:

I applied for my masters today. :happydance: Don't think I'll find out til the end of August though. I would be surprised if my first class marine biology degree, enthusiasm, experience and £3.5k didn't get me a place though!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and meant to say it's funny how these babies feel like they will fall pit yet still require so much effort to get them out!


----------



## molly85

Pb it is seriously on the cards but Matt doesn't like the idea. won't be for a while and I can bet they will take one look at my records and where matt works and say not worth it have baby at home. Unless they are as small as abs but she spent very little time in her hot cot waste of time that thing was warmest place was sleeping on my chest.

its all looking way to good I put abby in her cot just after 9pm after a bath moisturise and bottle (she had boob before bath) and she faffed around but quietly I would say she has been asleep on her own for over an hour. who stole my screamy baby? We are going to try to be at a group tomorrow fro 10 am. I may be being to optomistic here


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly my established labour was 4 and a bit with James and 2 and a bit with Charlotte so the about half was right! I could have stayed at home longer but my MW told me not to hang around once in labour which is what you'll have to do or have a homebirth?

PB that's great about your masters hope you get it!


----------



## molly85

oh bleeding heck. i'll just sneeze and they will pop out. they weren't convinced teh drip had done much and she would have arrived reasonably quickly maybe 6 hours thats it.there was an issue with heart slowing down would that be an issue or just an issue for that birth?


----------



## molly85

more uni PB i am impressed i have an NVQ i am meant to be doing my brain just isn't there yet with an essay to write and I have just found some thing to do with maslow I have to write or draw up. Fab I seem to remember food and sex are in there some where. 

Claire how are your boobs?


----------



## pinkclaire

I think that's just an issue with that birth, and more than likely will be associated with the induction. Would you be induced next time as well? I suppose at least you will be there already if you are lol. 

I'm just feeding now ouchy! I've looked at it and the redness seems to have gone down so suppose that must be a good sign?


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Nomore hope your pains have gotten better :hugs:

Claire each time I've has mastitis I've found as soon as the redness subsided the pain got much better. Obviously I've never breastfed though so I don't envy you having to push through the pain :hugs:

Peanut after my consultant debrief where she said there was 80-85% chance that any subsequent pregnancies would result in pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome again my OH said categorically no way. Both those conditions tend to occur earlier in subsequent pregnancies so the baby would be at serious risk of being even earlier than Noah and I wouldn't want to risk that :nope:

Well I added a feed at 11pm as you lovely girls had suggested and it made absolutely no difference. He took 3oz at 11pm and then still woke at half 2 and took a whole bottle. 

Has any one else noticed how much of a difference there is in bottle size once they are made up? For example if I'm making a 180ml/6oz bottle for Noah by the time you add the formula and mix it's well over 7oz. I understand why the volume increases but I'd never thought about it before. I have to document what Noah eats everyday for his paediatrician and I've been getting it wrong for weeks now :blush:

Doesn't make such I difference in smaller bottles but since he's been taking 6oz bottles it adds up to almost 6oz per day which pushes him well over what the consultant says I should be feeding to avoid comfort eating.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ive always wondered about that Gilz, do you take the before or after volume?

I don't feel so feverish today. The pain when I'm feeding is still immense though so I hope that starts to subside soon. I have to feed off it everytime but I'm worried that 1. I'll start producing more milk in that one therefore risking it again and 2. I'll end up with the otherone engorged! It's a complicated business lol. So I've been doing 2 feeds one, 1 for the other and hoping that works!


----------



## gilz82

Breast feeding is complex. I have days where I really wish I could have buy then with so many of Noahs medications having to be given in his milk it would have been hard if I had been BF

As for the formula volumes I'm a spoon and it didn't occur to me til last night, so up to that point I had been purely basing it on how many ounces of water I'd put in the bottle :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

NOMORE I also felt like Charlie was constantly going to fall out :wacko: as Pink says pregnancy is full of worry :hugs: come to think of it it doesnt get much better once they are here :dohh:

Gilz hon I had to have words with DH again last night because MIL has been making noises over having Charlie :growlmad: I basically told him he wouldnt be staying with anyone and the first time I left him to would be with DH and then we would take it from there :thumbup: I told him right now I intend to be selfish :winkwink: and that I have waited a long time for Charlie the only place he is staying is with me :thumbup: DH agreed he could understand my reasoning and he also told me he wouldnt push for me to leave him before I was ready :happydance: This I was surprised about because he shoved and shoved for me to leave Oliver with MIL so I just gave up trying to fight and gave in :sad1: This time however it seems he is supporting me :thumbup: I also told him I wouldnt be justifying why Charlie is staying with me right now and the simple answer would be `no you can`t have him` and `hes staying with me because I say so!` Stick to your guns hon I find now its the only way there is no compromise :nope:

mmmmmmmmm Gilz Noah has me puzzled again :lol: I wonder if the 2am feed is a comfort feed afterall :shrug: as for the bottle measurements you should go on the before measurement not the after level :thumbup:

Molly have fun at baby group :) my first one is on Thursday am actually looking forward to it :happydance:

:happydance: On the masters Peanut and GL :kiss: although I would say it is a forgone conclusion :winkwink:

Well my boy did it again :smug: 11pm-7am straight through :wohoo: I wonder if I am been optimistic in hoping this is a sign of things to come :dohh: other than that I guess it could be the weather OR a growth spurt :shrug: do they have one around 2 months :shrug:

I have my niece here right now my Sister is away at an hospital appointment she will get her date for her c-section today so we will know exactly when baby Harry will arrive in this world :) My niece is 18mths old so I am juggling her, Charlie and still managing to be on bnb :rofl: a bit naughty really but shes occupied playing with her shoes :lol:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats to Baby Charlie!!! Now, when is Baby Alex going to sleep through the night? :haha:

I think I have a chunky monkey as well. He's 9lbs 1oz now! :shock: I'm not surprised with all the eating. He's in the 75th percentile :thumbup:

Pink, ouchies!!!! I hope it goes away soon.

:hugs: Glitz. Maybe you and your OH could adopt later down the line if you want more children? Or do foster care? I hope little Noah stabilizes soon with the meds and you are totally right to not want anyone to take him overnight until that happens. Alex is fine and I still don't even want to entertain the thought of anyone taking him overnight yet :lol:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies!

Me and my hubby want to foster. We're going to do it when our kids are old enough for it not to affect them if the kids we get have issues.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi All!

Sorry I have been MIA....My step mum has just opened a new shop so me and Jacob have been helping her out!

Haven't had chance to catch up yet but will do in a bit.

Taking Jacob to get weighed today! Can't wait to find out how much weight he has put on in 2 weeks....

He has been sleeping through the night all week! I hope this is how it stay's as he did 9 hours one night which was great.

Also had my tattoo done of Jacob's handprint with his name and date of birth underneath and it is still quite sore at the moment! (Pictures in my journal!)

Quick question....When did you get your first AF after baby was born? I think mine might be starting but the cramps are weird they are like contractions?
Hope your all well 

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all!

Gilz yes we have noticed the difference when you add the formula, that a 150ml is more like 160 or something!!, we once wondered if there should be less water, but stuck to the instructions anyway!.

Madly good on you for standing your ground with MIL. I have the dentist on thursday ,im dreading leaving bailey for just an hour for that, and thats just with my dad whom ive been training up!.

tmi...is anyone still getting discharge(not blood, but just watery type discharge?):shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat - I'm back to normal discharge now though I keep on getting bits I would normally put down to ovulation but then it not being in sufficient quantity so no idea what that's about!

Sofie - I've not got my period yet but last time I got it at 9 weeks and it was bloody agony. Cramps do feel like contractions. I got poorly guts the day before every period for months I think because of the action of the cramps. :( They did improve though. :thumbup:

Molly - I would stay in uni forever if I could afford it. I want to learn everything!

Pink - I'm glad the redness is going. That can only be a good sign. Good on you for thinking of fostering too!

Gilz - I suppose the good side of it is that you know Noah will be your only and can focus everything on him without any worry of future kiddies. Are you still thinking you might adopt? I sometimes think maybe we would (and I sure would if I couldn't have kids) but I worry that because we have the choice of more kids that I might be funny about it. All my cousins are adopted. They're from all over the world!

Lucky ladies with babies sleeping through already, still waiting for Byron to do it! :haha:

I got Indigo weighed today. She's 11lb5. Following neatly between 25th and 50th percentile. We walked the dog beforehand and Byron is asleep now. We have a toddler group in half an hour. Just had to bring my washing in as it started to rain! Typical as I shaved my legs today to wear a skirt and will probably be in jeans for the group. :roll:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies!!
Well I caught up this morning,and didn't have time to post so I've forgotten loads:wacko:
Sofie I got my period at 10wks both times,so expecting it anyday now.I remember 1 month it was so painful I actually thought I was in labour again:wacko:

Thats lovely you're thinking of fostering pink.My mam and dad were foster parents,and had over 60 babies and young children over 25yrs.Very fulfilling,and I am in awe of my mam.I could never do it though,I don't know how she gave them back,some of them were with us for over a year,from they were born:cry:
Thats where my wee sister came along,she was a foster child that we had from birth who went up for long term foster care so my mam and dad applied to keep her,which they did.Thank god,couldn't imagine life without her:kiss:
Hope you boobies are getting better,sounds like torture.x

Madcat I never left my lil 1's to cry it out at this age.Although obviously with 2 others to look after Teagan is sometimes left a little longer than say shay was,just a case of only having 2 hands lol!
I did however leve them cry it out wheh they were older,I knew the difference between a genuine cry and a being naughty cry,you'll know bailey inside out and will know his ways too.But I don't think a baby as young as ours should be left to cry unless its for your own sanity and you need to leave the room for a breather!

Molly looks like Teagan will be going out to her own room soon too,she's starting to look very big in the basket.Her cot could fit in our room but it would be completely in the way and block our ensuite:wacko:
I'll leave her a couple of wks more and see how I feel.

Belated happy birthday tas:hugs:

Madly so glad the gaviscon is working,hope it works for bailey too madcat.We got to the point that nothing seemed to work for teagan,She seems to just gradually be getting better day by day.FINALLY she has started to drain some of her 4oz bottles so I've started making her 5oz,a very good sign as I think anymore than 2 was causing her so much pain before.Wonder what she weighs now.
Peanuty Indigo is a great weight now,and ozzie Alex sounds like he's doing great too.


----------



## vbaby3

As for me,I had an amazing wk end!!!!
Missed my kids no end,but did me the world of good.It was quite the session,so plenty of booze and dancing,and we had a jacuzzi in our hotel room:blush::blush:so took full advantage lol!!
It was just so lovely to relax with dh and friends and not be constantly looking after someone else at the same time,just me lol! 
We didn't get to sleep until 5.30am:wacko:needless to say I died a death on sunday,and boy is it a long day when all you can think about is your bed lol!

Dh had yesterday booked off and it was the most beautiful day here,so we got the bar bee out and the paddling pool for the boys and relaxed all day,the perfect end to the perfect long wk end:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby sounds like you had a fab time, dont envy your hangover though. Glad Teagan is making progress in the right direction :hugs:

Peanut we have talked about adoption/fostering. We have both said it's something we'd like to consider but we have friends who were at the last stage of adoption process and they were really pushing her to be a stay at home mum. We couldn't afford for me to do that and if I said no I think it would count against us given my OH works away. It's something we'd need to look into once Noah was a little older.


----------



## molly85

gilz look at long term fostering then you get an allowance i am not sure on adoption. You could then stay home. but never give up on science making advances so you can have your own.

Didn't make it to the group again i feel like crap i think its just those dodgy nights when matt was off. will try again tomorrow


----------



## Sofiekirsten

N'Awww Jacob weigh's 7lbs 13oz! :happydance:

They are happy with his progress and are amazed at how long he is!

:cloud9:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay Jacob! I must have a big baby, lol!


----------



## pinkclaire

It's ok Ozzie lottie was 10lb 4oz on Friday!


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies,

Damn this baby brain I just got caught up with all the posts and went go get cadens DVD charger and forgot!

Glad you had a great weekend vbaby!!

And glad all babies are gaining weight!! When i got caleb last week he was 14lbs 11oz so your babies seen tiny compared to that!

Sofie my first period was 10wks but I had cramping for weeks and they were bad then on the first day of my period I was in loads of pains i described them as mild contractions!

Well today we have been to sundown adventure land,it was good for caden he loved running around! It was really hot though! Caleb had a little look round had a photo in the wanted picture it was cute,I'll have to do a big post of all the photos I've taken so you can see! 
Just watching a thing with naughty teens and it's awful I would hate it if caden or caleb was like this,I hope I teach my boys good and they grow up to be nice boys

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Thank you Ozzie and madcat :kiss:

Peanut I cannot believe Indigo nearly weighs the same as Charlie :wacko: he was 11lb7oz yesterday and is on 25th centile :lol: sods law you shaved your legs and it :rain: that so happens to me grrrrrrrrr!

vbaby sounds like Teagan has turned a corner because she able to feed better :) I sincerely hope so it really is pants :sad1: Sounds likes you had the perfect weekend :) glad you had fun and let your hair down :kiss:

Wow Pink lottie is now at Charlies birthweight :lol:

SK as for the return of AF OMG is all I can say :cry: I didnt think she would rear her ugly head because I had the depo jab a few weeks ago and it stops my periods but I guess my cycle was already in progress :shrug: She arrived on Friday evening not too bad very light (which is great cause I have been known to have extremely heavy periods - sorry tmi but run down leg when you stand up type :( ) well yesterday morning and this morning after getting up I have been literally rolling around in pain :cry: so damn painful I could hardly walk .... I have been knocking back the pain relief :dohh: and tbh it I didnt know different I could have mistaken them for been in labour again :loopy: because they really have been that intense and nasty :cry: I am hoping this is not a sign of things to come every month and the depo kicks in and works as it use to :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I love sundown adventure land Tas :) glad you had a fun day :)


----------



## tas1

Lol i didn't realise you was from around here madly, it is good but quite expensive £10 each even caden so I tried to get our monies worth lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor Charlie. :( Hopefully he'll starr piling it on now though. :)

I'm feeling weirdly optimistic about the future. DH has a contact recommending him to a publisher he is submitting his book to. Plus his editor at one of the mags he writes for wants to also a comic anthology with him which would involve pay. He's not sure if the latter will come to anything yet as the guy had bags of ideas that I guess don'g always own out but the possibility of him earning sufficient extra income for me to quit after my three months at work even without a job to go to is very exciting! Together with the MSc and I've contacted the new person at one of my local Wildlife Trusts about volunteering again. Life weeks full of possibility at the moment which is hood as we otherwise don't know how on earth we will afford to live after my leave!


----------



## molly85

Sounds promising PB Matt has had a possible job come up round the road we are waiting to will save a fortune in petrol. will mean he is working 15 hours 2 days a week but will work the same days each week. An volunteering sounds intresting. 

Eugh periods no thank you. I have had weird cramps for a few weeks but no sign of her yet I have checked my CP a few time seeif we have any signs but it seems all quiet up there. I think its a week tomorrow I have my smear and other checks in time for my coil fitting eugh. Being a non condom fan what would you girls do about :sex: in the mean time as I am sure Matt would be very happy if i gave him the gree light


----------



## gilz82

Personally without protection of some variety I wouldn't risk it unless you fancy a brother or sister for Abby right now, but that's just me. 

We've had a terrible night, Noah's reflux is starting to get worse again. He fed at 12 took 4 oz and then screamed and all the othe reflux crap for the rest of the night. Didn't matter how I held him, over my shoulder, on my chest nothing worked. Gave up at 5am and came downstairs. Have finally managed to get him to drift off for a much needed sleep. 

I'm so feking sick of this disease, he gets one or two days where he's reasonably settled during the day and not as bad at night and then we are away back to this!! I can't stand to have to watch him in pain and just count down the days til he can start weaning :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh gilz:hugs: when are you both going to get a break?, i feel so bad for you, mainly because i cant begin to t hink how shattered you are, and i know from Bailey how awful it is to see your baby in pain!:hugs:

Peanut, sounds like things are looking up!..."possibilities are endless:haha:"

Im afriad i havent had time to go thru the previous pages.."yet"(sorry)


As for me. Enough is enough. I had one cat who comes in to our bedroom meowing SOOO loud, creating, at 3 or 4 or 5am and it wakes Bailey, it wakes all of us, but obviously Bailey wants milk then, or a cuddle. I never wanted to lock our cats out of our room but ive had enough because Bailey will never learn to sleep thru and i'll never get any sleep!:growlmad:


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey what did autocorrect do to my post? :wacko:

:hugs: Gilz. So sorry you're having such a tough time and on your own so much. :( I remember well how difficult it is without any sleep and a constantly upset baby.

Madcat, think I can do the same with the boy? He always wakes Indigi with his shrill voice!


----------



## gilz82

What a wee rascally cat, you are quite right to shut the door to keep it put at night. Do you think there's any chance it'll just sit outside the door an meow?

We shut beau in the kitchen at night, that's where his bed is so he's happy anyway but if I left the door open there's only one place he'd end up and it's not in my room. He'd be sprawled out on the couch thinking he was King Beau on his throne :rofl:


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies!

Sorry Noah isn't any better gilz,must be awful for you both! But your doing a great job!!!

Cat I lock my cat in the kitchen she lives in there or outside just so I can control the fur as she is quite hairy and it does my head in! Plus I get scared she will jump in Caleb's Moses basket or on Caden bed. I hope Bailey sleeps through soon for you!

A couple of questions- where can you get big baby grows from in 3-6months? Coz Calebs sleep suits are getting too small and I think coz his legs and feet are too big,all his other 3-6month clothes fit him and I really don't wanna get 6-9 months unless I really have to!
Also when I go on to hungrier baby formula do I make the same as I normally do or leas because it's thicker?!? 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Just buy footless ones Tas. It's warm enough and then you don't need to worry about his feet getting squashed.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: glitz. I was up for five hours last night with Alex. He finally settled around four and slept until seven them up for a feed and back to sleep until ten. I've just fed him again and he's back asleep. I'm exhausted and pissed off at dh. I get he has work and needs sleep but he doesn't have to make me feel bad for asking for help when I'm at my wits end. Having kids does not mean I do everything while you are at work and at night.


----------



## molly85

Ozzie matts like that then says he wants to help WTF?

Tas I have hungry baby for little miss piggy here iv been mixing it with normal milk mostly as it seems a wee bit to thick for her. I do the waterin the bottles then heat it and add powder when she wants sh regulary takes 2.5oz so i make some 2s and some 3s. I think I am ready to bring her off the boob finally purely as its not doing much for her growth andher immune system has had what i can give her, shes not intrested in feeding any more from me so we shall stick with what we know. Do you actually have any 3-6month suits at the mo?

Gilz big hugs. abby still seems to be on 3 hourly feeds its driving me potty if i go to bed with her i can't talk to matt on line but can go to groups if i talk to matt online no groups. 

Good luck with the cat, cat Molly likes the futon in abbys roomor our bed but will sleep on the sofa. The futon has been hers for ages so didn't tokick her out as soon as abby arrived as the bouncy chair is on her chair downstairs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Tas hon I`m from Leeds but we have drove to sundown on day trips :) as for sleepsuits buy footless ones as Peanut suggested :thumbup: or what about pj`s :) charlie has some lovely cute pairs of pj`s but if you def do want sleepsuits I find george to be generous in size :thumbup: Also worth mentioning I dont tumble dry any clothes except underwear and socks, bedding and towels now because over the years I have noticed that although some labels say you can tumble dry including george it generally shrinks items (this may be common knowledge already :shrug: ) alot of Olivers sleepsuits and vests shrank when he was little through tumble drying and he didnt get a good wear out of them :nope: just thought I would mention :thumbup:

Molly ditto what Gilz said tread with caution unless you want number two right now :winkwink:

Peanut sounds great about the additional income :happydance: fxed for you it all works out :thumbup:

Huge :hug: Gilz I know it doesnt help but I keep telling myself we are half way to weaning now :thumbup: Charlie is so much better but he still has his hissy fits but I agree with Peanut it must be so hard been on your own alot of the time with Noah been so unsettled :( I think half of the grad babies are plaqued with this but you and poor little Noahh are really going through it :hugs: remember your a great mummy and your doing a bloody good job :kiss:

madcat lock that cat out :thumbup: fxed it doesnt meow at the door like Gilz suggested!

Huge :hug: Ozzie sorry you had a bad night :hugs: I have had the exact same argument with my DH too so I know how you feel :sad1: I def think he thinks because he works he gets to sleep through the night imo it doesnt quite work like that been a Mummy is a full time job too and in a lot of ways harder than spending a day at the office grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## madcatwoman

trouble with cats is you shut a door and they scratch hell out of the carpet!:growlmad: so ive been to carpet right and bought a plastic mat which ive fitted under the door in the hope it works!. I know what you mean about the fur tas, it gets bloody everywhere!

Molly, i wouldnt risk dtd without contraception unless another baby right now isnt a concern!. im back on the pill and i'll be covered in 7 days but im still waiting a fortnight just to be ULTRA sure! lol. God help my bits when i do do it though!


----------



## molly85

lol i consulted matt after yougirls aqnd apparently hes fine to wait lol.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think dh and I are going to have a bit of a falling out when he gets home. He's drinking too much and he says it's to help him sleep but he's still not sleeping fully. I think Alex is sensing my tension and that's why he isn't settling. :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Neither of us really drink, maybe two nights out a year sort of thing but if my OH told me he was drinking to sleep I'd be a little worried. You are right to discuss it with him hon :hugs:

Spoke to my gp earlier as Noah is getting worse again. She spoke to the on duty paediatrician at the hospital as ours is on holiday. She basically said that there is nothing else they can do as Noahs meds are at the max. The only long shot would be one last medication change but she won't do that, it has to be down to our current consultant. 

She did echo again that we really need to be looking at weaning at four months so it's definitely something I'm going to try. Noah and I can't continue with things as they are for another three months.


----------



## molly85

Gilz I found some info on making your own baby cereal when your ready and if the hospital say its ok i'll send you the link. Bit cheaper than buying from what I can see.

Claire must be catch mny right ones gone dodgy, somuch for giving up cold turkey lol got so sore i had to pump as abbs is now to impatinent.

Eugh my neighbours having her walls plastered and the blokes making so much noise i bet ita annoying matt


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Molly. Cant see the hospital having a problem they are the ones advocating early weaning. Can't believe I'll need to start looking at some form of high chairs. 

Girls with already weaned children where's best for getting bowls spoons etc. I don't want to spend a fortune when we get stuff but do want it to last.


----------



## molly85

Gilz i already have some. I got them for work tesco do a cheap range, or picnic stuff. its all plastic. get a big mat to to go under it. 

I have a fair few bnb friends who are weaning at the mo so have sucked up the knwoledge(sp). If he can't sit at for months non corrected as expected your looking at an exspensive one i have seen a few on ebay brand new from the baby shops.

Ok I have just gone through abbys 3-6 month vests she has 23 in total!!! and 16 sleep suits!!!! half new from the packet half pre loved though in reasonable condition!!! I really hope she is in them ages because I said to matt I was offereing them up to you ladies most are white or yellow and he said wait and see how many she wears but really 23 vests?? she barley wears any at the mo. I can imagine maybe 10 would be enough as it will be the autumn and she will require long sleve ones which I don't have many of


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Ozzie I agree have it out with your DH it does sound concerning if hes drinking to sleep :(

Gilz sorry but I agree I think the only thing that might help such severe reflux is food :sad1: its awful we are going through this but you and Noah really seems to be having a crap time :hugs: I too will be weaning Charlie at 4months because it has also been mentioned to me it would be a good move :thumbup: Oliver was weaned a week before he was 4months old because he was desparate for it and I think it will be pretty much the same case with Charlie infact I think one of these days he might try to grab my food off me :rofl: As for weaning tools anything plastic is great :thumbup: you can get matching sets (oliver has a leeds one!) or as molly says the picnic type are just as good :thumbup: I recommend large ice-cube trays so you can batch make and freeze little cubes of puree food when you first start :thumbup: after that we use to batch make food and use those takeaway type tubs you can buy in packs from the pound shop :thumbup: as for spoons soft tips one to begin with :thumbup: as for a high chair we found it was no good with Oliver until he could more or less sit up so we use to prop him in the corner of the sofa to feed him or feed him in his bouncy chair :thumbup: This time I have a bebepod (like a bumbo!) which is great from them been able to hold there head up properly and mine has a tray so doubles as a little feeding seat :thumbup: When he outgrows that we will then buy a high chair and as Molly said a mess mat at the `I want to feed myself` stage is a must :rofl:


----------



## molly85

oh madlylooking at your ticker i feel so lazy. i need to get out with the girls more walking i just loose the energy. 

Oh does any oneelses baby cry enough to wake you you check them and they are fast asleep? abby did this last nght twice on one occasion wakingminutes later the other sleeping for a further 2 hours


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Thanks for the advice! I do tumble dry Calebs clothes but on a low heat or if it's hot I put them on the line then tumble them for 5-10mins to make them soft! Molly they are 3-6months his feet are big and I think it's pulling them down so they look small! I will have to have a look at footless ones but I just don't want him to have them coz he'll look too grown up lol I'm shellfish but I wanted a baby abut longer as Caden seemed to grow up too fast! Also I have George ones, I think I'm gonna measure him then look at the length in the baby grows! 

Gilz I used the bouncy chair til Caden could sit up properly just use that then get a cheap high chair no need to spend a fortune on one they all do the same thing! Also make sure you get a soft plastic spoon,I got mine from asda they are quite cheap and the pots are good if you are making your own food as you cane freeze them,another tip if you are making your own food put them in ice cube trays and freeze then just pop a cube out when you need it and you can monitor how much be is having! 

I've had a busy day today,been to a sure start group then to cheeky chimps (an indoor play area) then to my god daughters schools summer fayre!

Xx


----------



## molly85

to go with abbys weird crying i had a dream that when i woke up she had teeth and hair it was like she was growing fast like the baby in twilight


----------



## tas1

Lol madly just read your thread and it's what I said lol great minds think alike 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Tas they don't look grown up in footless, not with their tiny toes peeping out. :cloud9:

Ozzie, hugs to you and do talk to your OH. Aside from the general worry about the strategy of drinking to sleep it's well known the quality of sleep is rubbish after alcohol so he will only feel worse and worse.

Weaning - I agree about the ice cube trays. We have a set of three for the purpose. About twice the volume if normal trays and the shapes see sort if rounded segments so easier to get out. They were cheap but I can't remember where we got them! :dohh: Tommee Tippee dies great soft tipped spoons. You can get nice melamine sets (which can't go in the microwave) but we got a pack of plastic plates and little bowls at Ikea. Dead cheap and you can chuck the frozen food straight in and microwave. I wouldn't recommend getting a fancy weaning blender. We mostly fork mashed but the little handheld ones are just fine. Finally I'd also recommend not getting any baby foods! You can get ready brek style instant porridge (eg co-op own) which is just oats unlike baby ones that are full of crap. If you boil and mash your own veg and fruit then you know exactly what's in it, no salt, sugar, additives etc added. I'm sure you mll be told Gilz but there are a variety of foods recommended to avoid (though that study questions this!) before 6 months.

We have had a good day. :)


----------



## molly85

If I rememeber right from the study stuff like peanuts is discouraged til a yearor something. I deffinatly go with the did us no harm theory and that children have more allergey and tolerance issues these days. If a food doesn't suit just don't eat it but do try it. 

taz thanks for the boogie clearing tip you gave a while back abby and i both have congestion and the stuff up her nose is rattling evily


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Peanut in trying to make your own food when weaning :thumbup: This is what I intend to do with Charlie :thumbup: once hes past the puree stage he will pretty much eat what we eat only fork mashed up :winkwink: I dont add any salt or anything to my cooking never have so no issue there :thumbup: When we had Oliver we spent one weekend day every fortnight batch cooking :) we cooked our own recipes (joint effort me and DH!) such as spag bol and shepherds pie and I also used recipes from annabel karmels recipe book which was fab :thumbup: We did this mainly because I wanted to control what he ate at MILs whilst she minded him when I was at work but we found it worked well :) Oliver loved this red pepper chicken risotto which was basically chicken, rice, red peppers, onions, tomato puree and garlic .... boy did my boy smell of garlic :rofl: but he loved that dish he use to wolf it down :lol: and I also found the annabel karmels recipes were suitable as a family dish as well so I use to indulge as well :rofl: Oliver wasnt too keen on baby rice but he liked the baby porridge although he quickly progressed and we found he loved soggy weetabix :rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

Tottally agree on the weening gilz. Im sorry to say but i doubt there is anymore they'll do for Noah:cry:, noah needs some well being and you need sleep&sanity so weening when you hit 4 months is probably best for all i think. I dont see any problem, my friend has twin girls, one boy& a baby, they were all weened at 4 months, one of the girls had terrible colic and was actually weened at 3.5months...they're all happy healthy children .

Madly, we have a bumbo,we need to get the tray for it. we do sit him in it but i do keep just 2 fingers along the base of the head rest so his head doesnt go too far back by its self.

DH announced today "that im Baileys favourite parent"/:haha:
he thinks he settles better with me. im sure thats simply because im the one whos up like a shot when he cries etc!


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz ikea do a great highchair, nice upright supportive back, plastic with no joins so easy to clean, plus cheap as chips!


----------



## molly85

We have that one Pink they only had it in red though.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie I meant to say earlier my hubby is the same when I ask him for help in the night we had a huge bust up last week as I asked him for help in the night (the first time in three weeks when both are kids have been up in the night) and he refused! I went mental and told him if he doesn't buck his ideas up I won't be here anymore! He did apologise in the morning and said he doesn't mean it :shrug: I know he's hot-headed! 

Molly Lottie is three hourly and shows no sign of it changing!

Gilz have you tried Noah in a wrap? Mine is so cost I regularly wear it all day with Lottie in. Keeps her very happy and also upright which I thought might help Noah? Might give you a chance to get stuff done?


----------



## molly85

Driving me potty now shes a month ahead of lottie. With Jacob sleeping through grrrrrrrrr. I just need the sleep to clear my snuffle its given me a chesty cough I have been known to give myself chest infections before like this


----------



## pinkclaire

I've just read a whole load of more posts I must have missed :blush:

Molly Lottie does that lots in her sleep, in fact shes so noisy and sleeps so well in her own bed I think I will be putting her in her own room quite early as its better for all of us! I barely sleep because of the noises!

Madcat, My hubby used to say that to me with James, but the slightest cry he would hand him over to me saying 'he needs feeding' so no wonder I knew how to settle him better! Now its the opposite :haha: When Matts away James says daddy all the time now and if I ask him if he misses him he nods his little head. Its going to break his heart when hes away for 6 months next year :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

James was 6 months before he would do any long stretches, you cant compare babies they all do their own thing! Although (sorry sk) all the babies I knew of similar age who slept through really early had sleep regression later on when James was sleeping through so I felt like we all got the same!


----------



## molly85

ooohhhhh something to look forward to. she does do 5 hour stretches but when is usually a mystery. SHe's pretty much on formula now but am weaning the boobs down cold turkey hurt to much so have pumped earlier andprob will before bed then spreading the milk between her feeds. we are going away at the weekend so bfing and top ups wouldjust be to much hassle especially as she isn't bfing as she was. We had a good run so she should have a decent immunity now


----------



## tas1

I can't even remember what I said Molly about clearing their snot but I'm glad it has been helpful!

Does anyone else's babies do this,Caleb will sometimes get hiccups and when he hiccups it sounds like he has loads of milk in his tummy !? Is this normal or not?

Xx


----------



## molly85

Abby hiccups loads some times there are lumps I assumed they were normal lol I hiccup a lot when i eat so nothing different here.

Nearly had a disaster the chocolate browniemix was going out of date june next year it had to be made it just couldn't go to waste lol


----------



## tas1

Lol oh no Molly dont let it go to waste! 

Anyone else's babies teething? I can't feel sharps bits on Calebs gums and he has started dribbling chewing on his hands and a snotty noses,his cheeks are slightly red but not much so can't be that bad yet!

Xx


----------



## molly85

tas would you please stop describing abby lol I think she dribbles when hungry.

is anyone else watch extreme parenting?


----------



## tas1

Lol glad someone else's baby is doing the same as Caleb coz I'm such a worrier even though it's my second baby!

I'm recording extreme parenting is it good?

Xx


----------



## molly85

makesyou wounder where some peoples common sence is?

glued to my pump again watching the a&e show. abs is in bed


----------



## tas1

I'm just trying to feed Caleb he has had 4oz and needs to have another 3-4oz before we go to bed! Although I'm very tired and have a busy tonight doing the biggest clean every in my house then we can go back home yay!!! 

Gonna watch the extreme parenting see if I can get any tips, Caden isn't really bad but he is starting to chat back and be cheeky so need to nip it in the bud now 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :wave:

Another crap night here. Our gp recommended I feed Noah every three hours yesterday so his disturbed nights don't start affecting how he eats during the day. So because of that it was 9:30 by the time he was down and settled compared to 7:30 usually. He'd taken what he usually eats in a whole day including his night feed in five feeds yesterday so I was stupidly optimistic he wouldn't want fed during the night. Even though he was two hours later going down he still woke up at midnight, couldn't be settled in his crib, so had to pick him up and cuddle him. Got him back down at 1:30am and then he woke up at 3:00am chewing his hands so fed and of course instant bloody reflux. Been up since then with him screaming the place down. Managed to calm him down enough to nap about 7:30 and he just had a bottle but is so tired he only took 3oz. 

This is so beyond a joke now. The medication does slightly help during the day but does nothing at night when he reflux is at his worst and now it's impacting his feeding during the day because he's so tired!!


----------



## pinkclaire

:hugs: Hun I can completely sympathise that's exactly what happened with James :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I hope they can help Noah glitz. Poor thing. 

Better night here. I'm wondering though Alexs left eye is almost crusted shut when he wakes up and its weepy as well. Made an appointment at the docs for tomorrow cause I can't get ahold of the bloody hv grrrrrr apparently there is no one there on Thursday or Friday this week :saywhat: anyone know what the weepiness is? I'm just worried about a potential blocked tear duct


----------



## molly85

gilz what was doctors reasoning for not giving him meds at night? if its not physically hurting him over ride it babies nights are when theyhave their longest sleep which could be any time of day abbys seems to be between 5am and midday it can be very mixed. 

Health visitor been I am now free of the visits. I keep getting abbys weight wrong lol she was 7lb 5.5 she is now 8lb shes reasonably happy with swapping feeding to bottle as she is now a hapy smiley chatty baby not the screaming devil she was.

Unfortunatly abbu decided 5 am was a good time to play with 2 hourly feeds and a lost dummy incident I got 3 hours sleep then another 2.5 when matt got home at 7 andshe finally went back to sleep


----------



## madcatwoman

Afternoon all!

I have to leave my little boy for the 1st time today to go to the dentist, im going to feel like my right arm is missing:cry:, talk about needs must!:growlmad:

Pretty quiet in our household, just how i like it really, the infant gaviscon works wonders, My Bailey is back to the happy content baby he was,the only crying is for milk or tiredness!:baby:

Question, does anyone elses baby seem not fussed on a dummy, Bailey spits his out most of the time lol, and if he does have it in for a while longer more often than not it ends up making him gag anyway!


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Ozzie caleb had that,it went away after 9wks,I used cotton wool and cooled boiled water to clean it wipe from tear duct to outside of eye! It will clear up on it's own

Well I'm cleaning myself but feeling Pretty deflated now as my friend who is pregnant with her third has started bleeding! I've talked to her told her to rest but I feel bad that I know it prob is a miscarriage (I've had two before Caden and both times started with brown blood then to red) I have told her it's prib yet doing too much coz she is a busy lady working three days a week a 5yr old and 1yr old then a house and partner to loil after!! I'm really hoping it is nothing,she has just had her 12am scan as well! It's also brought up all the emotions of having two miscarriages up!! I'm gutted for her I hope she is ok! Sorry to tell you ladies just needed to get it off my chest

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzie - ditto what Tas said about teh eye. Sticky eyes are hugely common, mostly caused by a virus and you just clean it. If the eye itself becomes red it might be conjunctivitis in which case antibiotics will be needed. There's no point taking them for the viral infection, they might clear up some secondary bacteria but it'll come back as soo as the course is run. Byron had sticky eyes for a full year and beyond that when he was teething or ill. Cooled boiled water, we add salt, and as Tas says wipe from the tear duct so as not to reintroduce any bugs to it.

You'll be ok madcat! What a luxury to go somewhere without the baby! :lol:

So sorry for your neverending problems Gilz. Can you not give the meds in the day so they are given at night and perhaps more effective when it is at its worst?

:hugs: Tas. It might not be a mc though. I bled with Byron and a few of the girls in this thread had bleeding in their pregnancies too. Fingers crossed for her.

I've ordered a new camera. You are all bad influences but my Dad the most. It's a Pentax K-r Madcat, probably nothing like as exciting as your cameras but it looks a million times better than my current camera, which I'm very happy with so the Pentax will certainly be good enough for me! It'll be exciting to have an SLR again and I've a whole world of new stuff to learn it being digital.

We got the plumber out today. £10 for fuel and he tightened a leaking nut! :dohh: I haven't even got a basic knowledge of plumbing, couldn't even spot it was that that was dripping!

Now to ring the plasterer...


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave: 

Took Noah back to the docs this morning. Theyve now prescribed the only remaining reflux medicine they can Omeprazole. They prescribed it in liquid form and I took it to the pharmacy to be told it would take 5 days to get in. Said not thanks phoned a large Boots was told the same so phoned the hospital pharmacy and they don't have it! Had to phone the gp back and it's now prescribed in tablet form which I have to dissolve in 10ml of water and then give to Noah. No idea how I'm going to do that without having to fill 10 1ml syringes. He spills to much if I try to give him any of his meds from a 2.5ml syringe. 

Anyway hoping it will make a difference, he's still on the domperidone as well, but if nothing happens there are no other medicines they can try. 

I'm not allowed to give the meds at night as the metabolism of babies really slows at night and then meds aren't metabolised properly. Well that was what I was told anyway. I asked again today and was told the same so it must be the party line. The omepreazole is only given once daily, so it would only be the domperidone I could give at night anyway and since that is to make the food move through his tummy faster not control acid I don't know if it would make any difference :shrug:

Peanut congrats on the new camera :thumbup: I love my DSLR don't know what most of the settings do yet but I love it :rofl:

Tas it might not be the worst for your friend. I bled at least once a month through my pregnancy, not linked to period times though, and at 6 weeks I had a huge bleed and Noah was fine snuggled away in another part of my uterus. Very very scary every time it happened but it doesn't necessarily mean the worst. I hope things turn out positively for her :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,
Tas I also bled from wk9-wk14,was sure at 9wks lil baba was gone,but she was fine,and stayed put,so it really doesn't always mean the worst.Hope it all goes ok for your friend.x

Gilz fingers crossed this new med makes a difference,you poor girl,you must be beyond exhausted at this stage.
On the weaning thing,the ice cube trays are great to start with,they've a great set of bowls with lids in smyths for bigger meals to freeze.I always did my own dinners and fruit purrees and froze them.

madcat if bailey is rejecting the dummy I wouldn't force it on him,believe me they are SO much hassle as they get older.Both my boys were dummy addicts and oran still has 1 at night,although they're a great comfort I haven't given teagan 1,and don't intend to!!

Well teagan was up at 1.30am and 4.30am for feeds last night,so bad compared to how she was doing.She was doing a fair amount of thrashing about and kicking and last night just looking at her i thought she looked claustrophobic in the moses basket.
Gonna get the cot bedding washed in the next couple of days and put her out in her cot,maybe try it at the wk end and see how she goes.

ozzie,teagan had sticky eye too for wks,I also did as the ladies said!

Madcat,hope you were ok at the dentist without your lil man!


----------



## tas1

Thanks ladies I think you automatically think the worse! She is my best friend from school so we are close and I'm feeling for her! Sets it in stone for me to not have another it's too stressful and scary!

Gilz I really hope things get better soon,have they said anything about sea oh Noah earlier than 4months so it let's him and you have a rest? That is ridiculous about the prescription I can't believe it takes so long! Also you are a brill mummy coz you are so so good with his meds,I think I would forget!

Well I've been away from my babies all day but it's so we can move back home, I've got two rooms to go but my goddess I'm knackered! I've cleaned every bit of my house so no creeper crawlys live here just gotta find a way for them not to come through from next door!!

Xx


----------



## molly85

Gilz glad you got your supply sorted.

Abs has been checked over then scared the doctor by rolling over apparently this is unusual shes been doing it from birth it just looked really intended today. Does anyone else baby roll? or put there feet flat on your legs and take some weight with straight legs? She weighed in at 8lb! Shes had her jabs how do iknow when to give her calpol? I have taken a base line tempreture she generally seems fine though?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex tries. We put him on his tummy on the play mat and he lifted his head up :cloud9: He also moves his legs like he wants to crawl.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

:hug: for craps night Gilz and Molly 

Sounds like an infection to me Ozzie hon :shrug: conjunctivitis maybe? they do get a sticky eye from time to time though!

madcat Charlie acts exactly like that sometimes as if his dummy makes him gag :wacko: :hugs: for leaving Bailey for the first time :( how did it go?

:happydance: for new camera Peanut :)

:hugs: Tas .... ditto what the other Ladies have said it might not be a mc ... I didnt bleed with Charlie but I did with Oliver at 14wks :wacko:

Gilz hon Charlie has the tablet form of omeprazole which had to be disolved in boiling water and then syringed and given to him :wacko: you will find that you get little clumps of the tablet stuck in the syringe because its not a tablet thats meant to be dissolved :loopy: Charlie took it well but sadly we didnt think it worked properly probably because it didnt dissolve right :( it seemed to be ok for about 12hrs so that combined with Noahs other medicine at the opposite time of the day might just do the trick for him :) am keeping my fingers crossed :thumbup: Oh there was a thread recently in baby club or possibly FF section about omeprazole and how people have been giving it etc .... It was really good and might be useful I will find it and post a link if you like, let me know!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So in the land of Madly ....

Charlie did a 11pm-6am stint last night then took a feed and then went back down until 8.15am :wohoo: 

Today we joined our local Mummy & Baby group this morning which was really good I enjoyed talking to some of the other local Mummies and Charlie loved laying on the floor kicking around and looking at himself in a mirror on the wall :lol: He rolled over for the first time too :cloud9: I laid him on his front and he had his head held up for an age and then all of a sudden he rolled himself over :) He was sort of throwing his head backwards and kept edging himself on his side and then he just gently rolled :shock: I was amazed :wacko: I mean Oliver was a very very forward baby but Charlie just amazes me already :cloud9: The group leader tells me they are starting baby massage in september after the school holidays and I cant wait :) She also gave me this fab booklet and in it there is loads of activities and stuff to do during the school holidays :thumbup: from swimming lessons, to go karting and also local family groups (I wont be able to do baby group if Oliver is with me because hes too old to attend during the school holidays!) but there is so much to do in the local and surrounding area I never realised before just how much :dohh: So am going to have a read, pick out some activities and write them in my diary :thumbup: No reason for Oliver to be bored imo lots to do :wohoo:

This afternoon he had his 8wk check and first jabs :cry: he screamed the surgery down but after a bottle he settled down :thumbup: Hes been a bit grumpy but I think its because hes tired more than anything else :dohh: hes just fed and now hes sleeping in his bouncer :winkwink: I have calpol on hand should we need it though!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad Charlie's taking his jabs well madly. I keep forgetting :wacko: but Indigo has hers tomorrow afternoon. :(

Plasterer is coming to look at our complicated wall on Sunday. Hope he can recommend work not costing too much. I shall feel very guilty about the camera if our wall is going to cost a fortune.


----------



## tas1

Bless all these babies with poorly tummies and first jabs!

Caleb isn't rollig over yet but his legs are so strong he pushes himself up on my fat tummy though must be a good cushion lol!! Apparently he has been grumpy all day today so glad I missed that loo I did miss them though!

Going home tomorrow yey!!!! Looking forward to my own space!!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Poor charlie and those nasty jabs:cry::cry::cry:

been to the dentist, my teeth havent rotted (yet), i felt real lost without Bailey with me, i felt like id left a vital organ behind, i couldnt wait to wing it home again!. But when i got home he was asleep on my dad, he hadnt missed me at all:haha:

My DH has praised my parenting skills:growlmad:. told me i should go to the baby classes (i thought he was about to say..."to meet other mums") but he said "so bailey can make some friends otherwise he'll become a social outcast" ( a bit like me then i guess!:growlmad:...as one or two of you know, i like my own company). Im not being funny but i wasnt even aware babies as young as ours did 'make friends'.:dohh: Funny though, when i suggested a trip to the zoo DH said there was no point as he wouldnt remember it yet!


----------



## madcatwoman

sorry, i ment to thankyou all for asking how my afternoon went:thumbup::wacko:. i was being a bit self absorbed before.

Peanut you cant beat a DSLR camera, some people find them an arse to use but you dont have to use all the things on it to get great photos:winkwink:....i dont !!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hawo!!!

sorry been mia we ended up going to mablethorpe last minute after not being able to last week! absolutely shattered! leo always wakes up when the sun rises there so this morning 5am! i havent been awake from 5am for a long long time lol so tired now though and have somehow managed to get through the whole day without a coffee! 

i have read all the posts but have forgotten everything apart from somebody mentioning chocolate brownie mix. . . nom nom nom . . . lol

as for me well the pains went after a day and after that started getting kicks much higher up again so thought maybe she is one of those engagers disengagers engagers etc etc she is currently feeling like she is going to fall out again lol i will find out how things are looking next week at my appoinments part of me is hoping they think she may come early and schedule the section at 38 weeks instead of 39 lol but that is just me being incredibly impatient now lol!

man i want chocolate brownies now! lol


----------



## molly85

that was me lolthey are yummy.

I drugged Abby she wasn't drinking her milk and crying scarily so bit the bullet. We have other wise carried on with her usual routine and seems ok her temp went uphalf a degree to 36.6 so will have her sleep in the moses basket tonight.

These cameras sound very cool. Friends of ours have babies so they may start mixing more when they are all mobile i'm mnot sure before that they can really do much. nothing wrong with a trip to the zoo lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I love my old film SLR but after seeing my dad's new Pentax and knowing how far digital has come since I bought my near-SLR digital camera I have forced to accept that really film has had it's day. :cry:

Bah. Kids are being a pain tonight.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i used to love the excitement of taking the film to the developers and then seeing the results! you dont get those big get togethers these days where you leaf through all the holiday snaps now you just delete the bad ones and chuck the best ones on fb where everyone skims throught them hoping to see a fat bikini shot or something that can make people go thank goodness she isnt still perfect looking like she was in school!

ahem lol! i love getting photos developed! i bought a new 12 mega pixel one a couple of weeks back it is absolutely amazing, leo loves taking photos with it and is a right poser lol

you go on two three and on three he tilts his head to the side flashes a smile and goes dadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! bless him lol

aw pb sorry you are having a bad evening with the children, my evening is only going so good because i had a horrendously early morning this morning with one jumping on my head the other jumping on my bladder!


----------



## molly85

Iv drugged mine so not alot happening here


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha ha my grandad always says to me that when he looks after any of the grandkids (there are 20 of us from 27-4yrs old lol) that at the first sign of a sniffle he knew he was going to get a lay in good old calpol lol

have to say have never noticed leo sleeping longer because of calpol though lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore I had a baby that kept doing that, up down lol. 

Calpol etc have no effect on my sons sleep, which is probably just as well as I'd been drugging him every night lol. 

God apart from PB and loopy, what does it take to get a man to help you? In seriously at the end of my tether with mine! He's been home pretty much all day and all he's done is watch DVDs and play on xbox. Yes he's cooked tea, but just so happened to do that when both the kids are screaming and need putting to bed. Convenient eh! I've come to bed early as I'm feeling rotten again and he's come to bed without even locking the house up, changing Lottie or anything. What will it take for him to realise I need help? Me end up in hospital? Cos thats what's going to happen at this rate! Sorry for the rant :blush: but my god I could just walk some days!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh and Tas I did read earlier about your friend but had to go, I'm so sorry your so worried for her and it brought up old feelings :hugs: but I echo what the others said I bled with James a lot in my pregnancy xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh :hugs: pink. I wish I knew the answer. :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks PB! I think what rattles me most is I have to put up with so much because of his job, as of next week he's going to be away for 5 months in the week and back at the weekend. I have supported him through so much stuff in our relationship and he can't even help me when I'm at my lowest. Sometimes I think I must be the biggest mug on the planet!


----------



## molly85

aw claire they are a holes some times. My general policy in life is expect nothing and you won't be disapointed. 

I have realised i actually know anothermum over thereher hubby is in REME. I should set you 2 up as her hubby is pretty useful. You#ll find iteasier with him away I promise then when he comes back lay down the law he does every other nappy and all night time nappies and he cooks for you, does james bed time and does some cleaning or diy. I hope he looks after his own kit if not thats def his job


Yup i am up at 4 am abby gas just sunk 5oz first timeever so am proping her up for a bit i do not want to get covered in that much


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol Molly course he looks after his kit! It's spotless, he loves his job! He's probably in REME attached to Ms unit then I expect. Has he been in Canada?

I was up at 4 as well. Lottie fed every two hours, taking 40 mins to feed each time so less than 90 min stretches of sleep. Shattered! James was up in the night as well so that was one lot of 90 mins gone. He'd done a poo so I'll let him off getting up last night lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo fed every two hours last night as well which is very unusual for her. She feeds fast but I am really feeling the wakings today. She's wearing a sweet new knitted cardi today that I got for 50p from our local charity shop.


----------



## pinkclaire

Maybe its this weather PB? It's unusual for Lottie as well. Although these antibiotics I'm on are giving her a funny tummy so that's probably why in our case!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:

gosh you girls have been busy feeding every 2 hours!. I was about to complain that Bailey woke up at 3.30(after his evening of colic returned&messed his feeds up) but really thats the only time i got up,i think my eye lids would be propped up with matchsticks after feeding through the night like that!.:shrug:

Im still waiting to give Bailey his 1st morning feed lol:haha: he fell asleep in his bouncer!

Off to see DH's cousin who had her baby same time as me this morning(Bailey can "make a friend").


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Sorry most of your have had a crap night. And Pink I Feel the same about my OH but its not his kit that is spotless it's his car and playstation!

We came home last night but because my OH was at football practise I had to go and tell him I had decided to come home.....got there and he wasn't there so I thought I'll just go home coz more than likely he would of just stayed there to play his playstation...got home he was there but upstairs so I shouted him and sai where have you been and he said football practise I said no you haven't coz I went there but doesn't matter help me get everything out the car with that he had a big stress and hit the kitchen unit......guilty goes through my head....he said football practise had changed fields but his phone isn't working so how did he know...anyway I've smelt his training stuff and it smells clean no sweat or anything but he is still adamant he went training! 
Then after I went to bed early he came up at 12.30 saying he was sat on toilet in the dark coz he was on his way to bed then realised he needed the loo,he saw someone walk passed the bathroom window, you have to come into our garden to walk passed our windows so another police trip! Why can't people just leave us alone it's really scaring me I dont even wanna go out the house anymore too scared to!

On the Caleb front he is still asleep just wish Caden was so we could of had a really good
lay in lol Caleb had a full day on hungrier baby yesterday so his bed time feed he didn't have much so must of filled him up!

My friend has a scan this morning to check baby I hope everything is ok for her! Thanks for you support x


----------



## molly85

Claire he is really nice bloke i seem to remember from the coupleof times i met him. 

Tas hope it goes well for your friend. Eeek people walking past windows and what the hell was he doing going to the loo in the dark? he could have missed the target or not wiped properly lol

Well abby slept next to me on sofa from 8.30pm ish til 11 then had a feed and a failed attempt at calpol lol then bed by minight til 4am she drank 5oz!!! then she went back to sleep til 8am shes now had 3oz and is busy dribbling up with snot bouncing about in her chair. could have done with an another hour madam nowt wrong with her after her jabs.


----------



## tas1

Lol that's what I thought but Ive checked the toilet and no slippages lol!

My friends baby is ok it was a threaten miscarriage,thank god for that! Now she can relax! I was scared for her coz it's her birthday tomorrow as well so not good timing!

I have a stinky baby on me so best change him x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:happydance: for going home Tas :)

Peanut hope Indigo`s jab`s go well :hugs:

madcat we went to mummy and baby group for the first time yesterday (I never went to these classes with Oliver at all!) and we both really enjoyed it :thumbup: I would highly recommend it because babies/children learn through each other and once Bailey starts moving around it will be a great experience for him to see/meet other children and look at it this way ... you dont have to leave him :winkwink: you can go together :winkwink:

Sounds like you had a great if tiring day NOMORE :)

Molly we succcumbed to calpol too :sad1:

Oh HUGE :hug: Pink I wish I had the answer too :( you know me and DH have had issues too :sad1: It really is hard ....maybe tell him what you told us :thumbup: ask him how he would manage if you did end up in hospital!!! Sometimes it takes a shock for them to realise :cry: We didnt make these babies on our own but sadly `some` men are beyond selfish grrrrr!

:hugs: for frequent feeding Pink and Peanut :hugs:

Tas I would be scared too :( did you call the police in the end? as for your OH something fishy going on there :growlmad:

Well Charlie was a little unsettled last night after his jabs :( He was ok until we went to bed but woke several times in the night wanting his dummy I think he was feeling crap and at 4.15am I decided to give him a feed although he wasnt requesting it to see if it would settle him :thumbup: He sort of seemed to settle but hes been doing this sort of painful cry out :cry: certainly different to his normal cry so I took it he was in a little bit of pain :shrug: and eventually gave in and gave him some calpol. He seems to be ok this morning we have had some lovely smiles although I do think hes tired so I may be in for a grumpy day :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

My camera just arrived! :happydance: Charging while I go to group. Yay!


----------



## tas1

Thanks madly I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking there is something going on! I do feel paranoid and I have trust issues but his little lies about stupid stuff doesnt help! Men they give me a headache!

I hope I can teach my boys to be better!

Xx


----------



## molly85

Tas men generally suck. I'm trying to whip matts butt so hard when hes barley here.

Wow Abby has been playing and generally using up my energy all morning phew I need to go to town and change the curtains I got her i forgot tomeasure the drop lol they are bright pink lol to go with her pea green room. and molly needs a walk

Eeek trying to do normal stuff again.


----------



## tas1

I'm having a lazy day which I haven't done for a while and some washing and my online asda shop but Caleb is sleeping on me so I can't check my cupboards so I'm guessing lol

Caleb only likes laying on his play mat for a while! I can't remember when Caden started playing more!

It's raining here :( x


----------



## madcatwoman

Pinkclaire.....finally had time to read the posts:coffee:

My DH is so the same!. i do everything, feeding,nappys,cuddles.I have to ASK him to keep an eye on Bailey while i have a quick shower(&not turn his PS3 on but to entertain Bailey instead).We go out i have to do all the prep,on weekends i still look after Bailey.so,basically he takes care of him while im in the shower!:shrug:.
I must admit, i really didnt see that one coming!.:dohh:

Basically DH cant wait for Bailey to be a proper little boy who 'does things',im sorry but im not wishing this time away,im in no hurry for him to grow up quick.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas I dont think my DH dare play away for two reasons 1. I would chop his bollocks off and 2. no-one would have him :thumbup: which I guess makes me a silly mare for putting up with him :sad1:

madcat DH is a bit more hands on but only when I ASK him and when hes in my bad books he over-compensates by trying to be helpful grrrrrrr!


----------



## molly85

Cat molly dose that for me lol Abby will sit in her chair staring at fave picturebut if shes up set molly will get my attention if she actually needs it she knows if abby is just board or wants a cuddle. Matt just flaps lol

bleeding weather i don't mind walking in the rain i do mind hanging my clothes in it.


----------



## tas1

Well my OH claims he is faithful but you neve know! I have told him if he does he won't be seeing the boys and I'd chop his balls off and make him eat them! But until I find prove I can't do anything but act normal for the boys

Is today a I hate men day? Lol why can't they just be good 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Definately an i hate men day lol!(theyre not the greatest of help are they!)
BUT,im always dissing mine, but he does work hard for us, keeps us in a nice home, and i know he loves us(just not always very hands on),i am lucky in so many ways!.


----------



## gilz82

Hugs for everyone I think today :hugs: not that I usually ration them for you girls :haha:

Claire I know exactly how you feel, especially since my OH works away too. He makes a big show of listing all the things he'll be doing on the weekend he's home but it never materialises for some reason. Apart from bath time he seems happy to do that but I still do the night feeds, days feeds, get stuff organised of we are going out and then the normal housework dinners etc. For a while I was just hoping he'd get there himself and realise he needs to help, cos even as independent as I am I'm not wonder woman. Now we are at the stage I should be telling him but of course my marshmallow side says no because that'll cause a fight and he's only home 2 days out of 14. So basically it's my fault for being a giant wimp :dohh: :grr:

Tonight is the first night of Noahs meds, on the advice of the gp I've got some organic pear purée and am going to mix it with a tiny drop to attempt to disguise the taste. I did a trial run earlier with just the normal medicine and it is horrid tasting, I wouldn't manage 5mls of it let alone Noah and given we've already had one medicine related tantrum today I'm not even attempting it with out pear to flavour it. 

Fingers crossed it helps although it can take between 10 and 14 days for the results to be seen.


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about all the useless men... Mine's just got back from work and gone straight out with Byron for swimming.

Baby group was weird today. Byron was really good (he dressed up in the dentist outfit again) and Indigo screamed through most of it. Wouldn't feed, wouldn't settle. :growlmad: She woke up as soon as we got home whilst Byron snoozed in the pram. So I had to eat my fried egg bagel with her on my knee and try not to squirt boiling yolk all over her! Now she is sound asleep at last and I want her to wake up and feed as I seem to have mixed up my boobs because one is getting really painfully full. She has her jabs at half 3. :( A doctor is doing it. If it's our proper one it'll probably be ok, if it's the other one no doubt he will royally stuff it up and hurt her more than necessary. I hope she is ok... Byron never reacted to jabs so hopefully she will be the same.

I've taken a small number of pics in dreadful light with the built in flash using auto settings and can tell this camera is going to be just awesome compared to me old one. I am very excited! It's going to take an age to learn all the different functions.


----------



## madcatwoman

I know what you mean Gilz, Half the time you just want some harmony so you dont want to kick up a fuss. i just ASK sometimes for help but not often it has to be said.

God i hope these meds work for noah,:hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Can't believe all these useless men:wacko:
My dh is up at the crack of dawn and if I happen to be still sleeping which isn't often,I come down and my bottles are sterilized and all for me,he's a wee gem:cloud9:
I know he wasn't this wonderful with baby no1,so I did have to fight and argue over things,but its paid off,as now these things are just 2nd nature to him,I never have to ask him to do anything.When wk end comes around he'll ask me if I want him to do the night feed or get up with the boys,he would NEVER in a million years think he could get away with doing neither:wacko:If I'm feeding Teagan he'll tidy up the dinner stuff and get the boys ready for bed etc!
Each to their own,but I wouldn't stand for it to be honest.

No crack here,had a stressful shopping trip this morning:wacko:
We'd been doing well,3 kiddies out grocery shopping,today I was just stresed,I had shitty nappies galore to change,and it takes that long to get 3 in and out of the car and get the correct trolley etc,I never manage to get it done before madame is due a feed,so the last 10mins in tesco are usually her screaming the place down and the sweat pissing off me,plus the boys like to start running about at the same time to add to the stress:wacko:

glad all babies are ok after their jabs,ours is next wk.
Tas so glad your friend is ok:happydance:
Scary though that someone was passing your window,do you rent or is it your house?If your renting maybe you could think about moving?

I was just thinking about the still pregnant ladies on this thread!!Its still in the pregnancy section but has been taken over by us mummies!!!
Still thinking of yous.x
And nomore I was sure I was going early,I thought teagan was falling out too, way early,they do engage and disengage as its your 2nd baby,and as you know missy ended up being 10days late:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

That vbaby is why we only online shop now!

We will move the thread to the parenting groups bit at some point, but it didn't feel fair to do it before the others have had their babes.

We are just back from the doctors. Worse that it being the useless doctor, it was a trainee! :wacko: She whapped out some pretty long needles and I wonder that when Byron had his they weren't littler. But I might be thinking of the H1N1 jab as that was a special pidgy thing that poked in and out in about a second. But she was squirting for considerably longer (my poor girl) then at the end asked if _I_ knew which sheet I kept then said how she had a summer job (!!) at a child health place and clearly can't remember a thing!! Way to fill me with confidence in her baby-jabbing technique! The girl was sound asleep after screaming all morning and I even managed a sort of dream feed with her before we left (wasn't sure this was possible with bf) and know she naturally screamed she did go right back to sleep in between and after. Had to ask for plasters as the blood started to come. Sheesh. Just hoping it was all the right stuff and right dose... I'll be glad to be seeing the nurse next time.

On the useless men, I do look at my DH and wonder. It's generally accepted that he is above average in terms of participation in family life and consideration which must be down to his own natural disposition but I also know that I wouldn't accept much less and that was something I brought with me from my first long term relationship when we first met. He was also only 18. I'm not sure how much of being a good OH is nature and how much is nurture. I do think women tend to let men get away with too much but if those rules are set early on I think it must be very difficult to change from the status quo years into a relationship. Though the addition of a first baby is definitely as fair an opportunity as any given the whole way of life has to be rewritten. But I am at a loss as to how to make it different. I know some women will have row after row after row and nothing ever changes. :(


----------



## tas1

Sorry to had a stressful shopping trip,I try and get my shopping done in-between feeds and struggle with two kids so you must have your hands full vbaby! Thankfully Caeen has decided he likes to sit in the trolley next to Caleb so I can get it done quicker but not without a moan from Caden asking for a magazine!
I'm renting off my parents although they say it's my house but I don't want my name in the hous as I have loads of debt and don't want someone to take it from me! Plus the rent/mortgage is cheap and we wouldn't be able to afford it! I'm gonna ask my dad to fix an outside light up so if it happens again they will get scared plus we'll be able to see then,I'm thinking of a security camera as well so we can catch them on tape as I'm very scared even to go out in the daytime which is stupid I know! I was talking to my neighbour about a gate at the end of the drive but we would have to get all the neighbours to agree and it would have to be electric! I dont plan on staying here for years but financially it looks like we will have to til I get my level 3 and a better job,just want it save I use to let Caden play in the garden on his own but not no more! I think I'm just being a chicken!

I think I must be coming down with something coz I feel rotten!

Glad you like your camera pb and hope indigo is ok with her jabs!
Hope new meds work gilz for Noah,only a couple more weeks til you can start weaning!

Xx


----------



## tas1

Just found another thing about my OHs so called training,he has had his phone cut off from spending too much on it so he hasn't bothered to charge it etc so I thought I'd charge it this morning coz he claimed he had a message from the organiser of training saying it had been changed to a different field well he does just not the field he said and the message came through on the 6th not weeks ago! I dont know if he's cheating or if he wanted time on his playstation but he didn't have to lie about it! What should I do?? I feel like a right mug telling everyone he wasnt at tea coz he was training! Not making me feel any better right now

Xx


----------



## molly85

ask him straight out what the hell is going on if he wont tell you pass him a local paper pen and phone and tellhim tostart looking i did this after 1 hormonalfight with matt he soon sorted his issue out. i could just be mean


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone who BFs: Alex is spitting up again, more than just a little. He's not in distress about it or anything or acting like he's starving. :shrug: I'm at a loss. Could he be taking too much? I try winding him and he doesn't usually burp.


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas,im sorry to hear youre having so much trouble with your DH at the moment, i havent been able to follow very well on here recently as i cant access the pc very often&cant reply on my phone but i get the jist,knowing men its more likely he wants time on a bloody game console!!.

Mine announced "im staying up late tonight to play my game"!
i said
"oh so your doing the night feeds and will be up at 6am then"
he said 
"yes i can do that, but bailey willbe sent straight back to bed till i get up at 9am" (AS IF IT WORKS LIKE THAT!!!):dohh::shrug:

Peanut and vbaby, you must think im as soft as they come.I did lay down ground rules before Bailey was born and tried to enforce them, but it got to the point where if id made any more of an issue we would do nothing but argue, arguments are something i just cant cope with(its all i ever had in my home life growing up). 
He has said that he doesnt hear Bailey cry and i have to poke him, and i did one night, but DH laid there saying "hang on i just need to wake up" by which time Bailey was screaming and i couldnt listen anymore!.

I need to get a new bouncer too. the one we got last year in the next sale is crap, the back is too flat and his head always lolls to the side and down on his shoulder when he sleeps, plus its a very rough material too, im putting him in it more now so that he's upright with his silent reflux.
-----any suggestions for a bouncy chair that has a nice padded,soft & curved(head hugging) back to it? (anyone with anyone suggestions...can you mail me on FB as i might not get on here again tonight)thanks:winkwink:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha vbaby i am the last of the "regular attendees" on this thread having her baby and that is only in 6 weeks! gah i say only 6 weeks sometimes i think yeah thats going to go fast from this point as i wont have that whole it could happen any time between 37-42 weeks feeling and then the next i remember how long the 6 week summer holiday used to feel lol i think once i get to 4 weeks left i will start panicking as i have no energy, in too much pain to get any serious cleaning done and also nesting doesnt seem to come into effect with me! meaning i will prob be running around at 3am getting all the things that there is no way i'll be able to do for at least a month

aw tas honestly i dont know the problem with some men and feeling the need to not tell the truth, my husband cant lie to me his face is too expressive but one of my ex's would lie about such random things and yeah he was an a hole so prob not hte best example but it was like he told a lie to cover a lie to cover a lie to cover another one but the original lie would be something really stupid

it could just be that your oh didnt want to go to tea and relax but thought you might get angry at him but at the same time when confronted with the fact you know he didnt go training he shouldnt be telling more lies . . . i would just be upfront about it hun xkx

aw all the tired mummies big hugs, leo likes to cuddle my dh's coat whilst watching in the night garden, this afternoon during this time i actually woke myself up snorting . . . hmmm a rare cup of real coffee came out after that lol

baby is moving around like absolute mad at 27 weeks she was transverse, 28 weeks head down, 30 weeks transverse, the last two weeks pushing down really really hard but then today she did a great big massive move and is now laying transverse again! i can feel her head above my hip!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've no good advice really Tas but I know I'd say something to DH if I thought anything fishy was going on.

Ozzie - he could easily be guzzling too much. they tend to be greedy these breastfed babies! Indigo varies with sometimes no sick sometimes quite a bit but for sure well less than, say, an ounce. If it doesn't trouble him and he gains weight there's nothing to worry about. I never wind Indigo. She doesn't burp if I try so I don't bother. It doesn't seem to make any difference to anything. :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks PB. Does Indigo stick her tongue out quite a bit or is it just my wee man being cheeky?


----------



## tas1

I asked him but still saying he went even told his dad he went! I dunno think I'll just leave it and see what happens! Whatever happens happens for a reason
Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Can you ask one of his football mates or someone Tas?

Ozzie they go through a tongue-discovery phase. Stick yours out back, he might start copying you. :D

Cor the girl is being a bit of a whinge. Stupid jabs. She wants to be asleep but is cross and keeps doing stupid things like nutting my collar bone so hard she screams or dozing off at the boob then screaming after doing the feeling of falling thing waking her with a jolt.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am a bit like that tas, with my ex i was like right i have pushed the subject a couple of times if he is up to something he will slip up again and if he isnt then maybe it was nothing

think is with lies on top of lies the person telling them will forget what they have said to whom so if there was anything to worry about then it wouldnt take long

to be honest if this is the first time he has ever done anything like that i would be inclined not to worry too much, i wouldnt mind betting that he just didnt want to go and now cant back track on the lie because then the arguement will not just be aboutnot wanting to go but about lying about it lol 

xkx


----------



## tas1

I'm thinking of texting his football friends but don't wanna get proved right! He lies about little stuff all the time so I never know what to believe! 

Caleb copies me sticking my tongue out it's cute

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun big hugs xkx

aw i love it when they copy! i still love it when leo copies me lol lol lol i am sure when he is 9 and copying everything i say to be annoying i will change my mind but for now copying rocks! xkx


----------



## molly85

oh god only just eatting,bwent to see matts family so abby got passed round i didn't realise she ha hit the fights sleep stage wahhhhhhh shes just winged herself to sleep after taking another 2 ounces of food this time hungry baby she had 4 ounces 2 hours ago. so tierd i hope she sleeps i have to take on the laundry tomorrow ready for2 nights away


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry ladies had a really busy day. Charlotte wouldn't sleep all day and was on the boob constantly. James has been in a snot all afternoon, one exhausted mummy! Thank you for all your support re unhelpful men! I am sorry so many of us get it. My DH came and apologised and said he was in mood, but he's always in a mood if I ask for his help :shrug: I did go to baby group and he had half day. I came home and he'd done all the housework so glad he listened and made an effort. He was much more helpful with the kiddies as well. 

I've put my little man into a proper bed yesterday. Well we all finally were in bed by 10.30. My little girl just woke up. Must have been exhausted with all that feeding and no sleeping yesterday! She had 5 hrs sleep plus went 7 hrs without feeding! I feel really refreshed. I order this every night lol. 

Tas I would have to say something, otherwise it would eat away at me inside. It does sound dodgy but I'm with he wanted to relax and have tine to himself but knew he was being unfair. Men are pretty selfish by nature (unless your pb and Vbaby's OH!)!

Ozzie Lottie goes through stages like that. I think the same as PB, he's just taking a bit to much and it's coming back up. Unless it's amount where he's soaking his clothes and hes regularly doing that Id say it's fine! If he's having a growth spurt he'll take more to stimulate your milk so he's more likely to spit up some. Could be that?

Molly hope your got some sleep. Babies get overstimulated very quickly, it can be a nightmare!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Hope we're all happy & well. Bailey is having a morning kip:sleep:


----------



## tas1

Think I'm gonna text one of his football friends! I think I know it's coz he wanted his space coz he has been coming home for the whole two weeks for an hr evey night (still annoying) to play on his console but I hate lying even about little things,I think if you can lie about little things then you can lie about everything else!

Glad your DH helped you out more yesterday,let's hope he carries on! Wish mine could tell has a stress coz I moan he's not helping but then he tells me he doesn't know what I want done......use your common sense lol if only you could buy it lol

We have just got up we all went to bed at 10.30 too feel better still got a headache but think I can function with this one! Got the inlaws coming round again tonight they came round last night my mil said I looked stressed...yeah dealing with your son lol

My asda shop has just come spent £70 and that's without meat coz I got aload from the butcher before we moved out! And without cleaning stuff coz I got that from bargain madness it's handwork trying to get your shopping cheap!

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tas it is obviously playing on your mind hun so i think you are right to want to text one of his football friends but be prepared to question whether that person will not instantly text your husband asking why you are asking iykwim men are way too helpful to eachother lol 

argh food shopping, i lost my cards for two weeks so took out £100 at the bank to make it last 2 weeks worth of shopping gah well we ran out of everything that you only buy once a month or so so yesterday the shopping came to £135 granted i bought £10 worth of slim fast to help me lose a bit of weight for a wedding i have 6 weeks after birth but even so! thats 2.5 weeks worth of money! eek!


----------



## PeanutBean

We spend about £100 every two weeks plus extra fresh food during that time. We shop at sainsburys and our local shops so I guess it's all more expensive than Asda.

Indigo seems ok with her jabs. She is also snoozing now, like Bailey. She woke at 3am to feed and I suddenly remembered I'd not changed her into a bedtime nappy as she just fell asleep quickly last night. She was sleeping again though so I didn't want to disturb her with the end result that when she some at 6 she was soaked through her sleeping bag. :dohh: Adlfter doing a giant poo she has been very jolly this morning, lying on the play may while I finished HP book 6 and giggling while I tickled her tummy.

Today we are taking Byron to a cbeebies music thing as part of Manchester International Festival. I'm currently sat in my dressing gown unsure what to dress in. Met says clear skies this afternoon and warm but looking out it is pretty grey. I shaved my legs to wear a skirt but it seems a bit too windy. :wacko:


----------



## tas1

It's always the things you don't buy that often that costs more! Well I'm cleaning my cupboards out as well lol getting carried away but I have loads of junk in my kitchen cupboards lol!
I hate slim fast it tastes gross! I'm doing slimming world well kinda just my main meal lol and trying to not over eat or eat crap not easy though I love food too much! But my belly seems abut smaller today so must be working!
Anyway Caleb is asleep so gonna crack on as fast as I can go lol

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I got an ASDA order yesterday. 92 huggies nappies for £9 as well as some other great deals. Seemed everything I ordered was on special. We realized it was cheaper to shop there than to go to the co-op. We've saved loads on monthly shops.

PB: It's cute that he's sticking out his tongue cause I did it when I was little. There's a great picture of me sitting on a swing at the park when I was one looking at my grandma sticking my tongue out. 

Alex didn't feed as much last night and my boobs are killing me but I'm thankful for the sleep. I feel actually pretty rested this morning.


----------



## PeanutBean

I have boycotted asda as much as possible (DH's elderly grandparents send us asda cards every Christmas). No saving money for me. I guess it helps that we don't buy nappies, wipes, meat or alcohol.

Ozzie you could always express and freeze the milk.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was thinking of that! What's the best way to store expressed milk (container wise)?


----------



## tas1

Well I've texted his friends pretending to be my OH so I asked them if i owed them money for training! One said where did you go? So I said everest field he then said with Dean so said yes so that one field and training session out the window then the other guy said not sure mate will you be coming next week so I asked if it was still at everest field....he hasn't texted back so let's see! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

shove it in ice cube bags if you haven't got proper bags lol running late but thought id check in she quickly fell asleep in her carrycot wizzed her to her moses basket (yup took her out the cot) she slept til 1.30 i went to bed at 1.15 lol what was i thinking. shes didn't eat much went back down til 7.00 with 2 dummy calls lol had her 4oz then back to sleep after a play till 11
lol


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Tas I hope you get to the bottom of things with your oh,and I sincerely hope he's not up to anything.x

I usually do aldi and tesco for shopping.Groceries are way more expensive here than they are in the uk,I sometimes(not often now I've 3 kids!)go up to northern ireland to newry and do a huge shop in sainsburys,can't believe how much cheaper a trolley full is up there.

I am so completely besotted with my lil baby I started having thoughts of a 4th one:wacko:
I feel sad and don't want her to grow up:cry:Mentioned it to dh this morning and he said absolutely not lol!
I know we can't afford another and there's no room in our house for another,but I can't shake the thought.
See how I feel in a year or so,I'm sure its just a phase,as she is just melting my heart everytime I look at her at the mo!
I'll probably never twist dh's arm anyway,I had to do some arm twisting for a 3rd,he would have been happy with 2.He said if we win the lotto I can have as many as I want:coffee:

It takes teagan over an hr to take her bottle and she's feeding every 3 hrs,I feel like I'm forever feeding her.I don't mind at home,but if I've stuff to do in town or shopping to do,even if I go straight after a feed I can never be back home before she needs another:wacko:so decided to try her on no2 teats.
She guzzled 3 ozs then projectile vomited it up,then wouldn't take anymore until I changed it back to a no 1:wacko:
Talk about a little lady who knows what she likes lol!

Her hair is going real blonde now,its actuallly white at the roots and then gets darker and darker through the length.I have actually started putting a wee clip in to keep her wee fringe to the side,seriously,I can't believe she's only 2 months old,she has the hair of a 2 yr old!!!
I have different coloured wee clips to go with all her different outfits lol!!!!!!
I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gilz82

I was just looking at a fb picture of Teagan and couldn't believe how much hair she's got. Noah still looks mostly baldy on top after his baby hair falling out and the bits round the side haven't really grown since he was born :shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,its hilarious.I have people stop me in the shops to laugh at her hair!!!
I was sure it would fall out but she doesn't seem to have lost any and its growing lighter and lighter by the day,the clip is almost a necessity at the moment,keep her hair outta her eyes lol!


----------



## gilz82

It's beautiful. I was like that though. Two weeks overdue and came out with a full head of dark brown hair. It never fell out so in all the baby pictures I look like Teagan. You can imagine how confused I was when my strange bald little sisters started arriving :rofl:


----------



## vbaby3

My boys were both bald and I used to think babies with loads of hair looked strange,but now I have one I think its beautiful lol!
I think it makes her look older too though,you could put her wee head on a 2 yr olds body I think!


----------



## vbaby3

Teagan.x
 



Attached Files:







006-1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









011.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wowwie! Teagan is big! It's amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## vbaby3

She's not even 10wks old yet ozzie,they really don't stay wee for long:cry:


----------



## molly85

lollve thehair do you have a claires accessories over there? theres kids range willfit her thats where abbys head bands are from. is she wearing leggings? iv no idea what to put her in while away shes in newborn trousers but still fits tiny baby tops but of course they match the tiny baby trousers not her newborn ones lol bleeding weather to account for to and the fact my counsins house is freezing


----------



## tas1

Teagans hair is beautiful! It's making me jealous I wanted a girl to put clips in obviously wouldn't change my boys but as a hairdresser it would of been nice to do it x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Awwww vbaby :hugs: Someone told me that they could tell Alex had grown in just a week :shock: He's gonna be a BIG kid, lol!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw she is absolutely gorgeous!!!

had a really really horrific day, my grandad almost died last night and is still in intensive care now. the doctors didnt think he would pull through it and thought he would be sedated for at least a week but after 12 hours he was up and talking. my grandad is my absolute hero and i dont know if you all remember me saying but he is basically the head of our massive family. i am really really close to him and am so shocked he is ill. it didnt even daun on me until a couple of hours ago that if he doesnt pull through he wont meet our little girl, i wouldnt even have worried about that being a problem yesterday

he was in good spirits but what he has kills 85% of people within days and the rest that are left over half of them die within a month

absolutely devasted :(


----------



## gilz82

Nomore hon the most massive hugs ever :hugs: I really really hope he is ok an is one of the 15% percent who are ok.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Off to catch up now :winkwink: .......

Well in the land of Madly Charlie slept through again last night :wohoo: 11pm-7.20am :winkwink: Thursday night must have been an unsettled blip due to his jabs :sad1: He also had a major sleep today from 10am-3.30pm :wacko: He just didnt seem to want to wake up :dohh:

He has been a little grumpy this evening however we have just noticed he may be teething and on the left hand side of his lower gum you can see the top of a tooth :shrug: I always thought the middle teeth were the first to come through :shrug: We may have to cave in and give the calpol although today I must have had some sort of feeling a him teething because I bought some dentinox teething gel when we did our shop at tesco :lol:

In other news I have had words with DH today :sad1: because MIL decided to take it upon herself to go out and buy Oliver`s uniform for next school year :growlmad: She didnt ask if this was ok, what we needed or even enquire as to the size or whatever she has just taken herself off and bought him his school uniform :hissy: Now DH told me on our way out to the supermarket today so our food shop around Tescos made for an unpleasant atmosphere because he thinks I am been irrational because I am so raged at MIL. Imo its a parents privledge/job to provide their child with school uniform and go out and buy it etc ..... This to me is just another way of MIL trying to have some sort of control :trouble: I guess it may sound a little irrational but MIL doesnt have a great track record as some of you may know so of course am quick to jump on the anger band wagon :blush: DH swears she was just trying to help out mmmmm yes of course she was she knows how down I feel about not having a job and been able to pay my way right now because DH told her so imo this is just her way of saying `you cant buy it but I can!` shes making sure she keeps control however she can and going out and buying MY BOY! his school uniform without consulting us is just plain not acceptable. I said to DH that if he asked any Mummy how they would feel if their over bearing and interferring control freak MIL went out and bought their child their school uniform without prior discussing it they would say that they felt similar to me :thumbup: Though DH doesnt see why I am so upset over this :cry: He said to me `you wouldnt feel so bad if it was your Mum who had gone out and bought him his school uniform` and hes right I wouldnt BUT then my Mum wouldnt do such a thing without discussing it with me first because she would know how it would make me feel. DH was all kisses and cuddles earlier after he was horrible to me :sad1: I just cant believe that woman grrrrrr!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just catching up :kiss:

Peanut Charlie does the over tired random nutting things often :dohh: and :hugs: to poor Indigo the jabs are just evil :( Sounds like a fun day you have planned hope the weather stayed fine :thumbup:

:happydance: for a refreshing 7hrs Pink :wohoo:

Tas you dont have to tell me about trying to cut back on the shopping bill :wacko: We arent doing so bad but still it seems to cost a bomb and not a lot to show for it :dohh: We have about 500+ nappies and about 50 packets of wipes because I went mental at the Tescos baby event using all my coupons up so got myself some damn good bargains which should last us a while :thumbup: Am tempted to do online shopping but I have been told that you get crap dated stuff ie the stuff thats close to its use by date :shrug: So I have avoided that because theres nowt worse than having no fresh food come mid week cause its out of date :wacko:

vbaby I just love the fact that you have different clips to match each of Teagans outfits :haha: Shes such a cutie pie :) Oliver had hair exactly like Teagans :rofl: but no clips for him I had to take him to the barbers at 6mths old :dohh: however Charlie is bald on top but has lots of hair around the back of his head ... infact when people see little bald him and then they cop for the hair at the back of his head they are in :shock: 

Huge :hug: nomore I hope you grandad is one of the 15% :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly i would be the same! i dont think it is the fact that she is the mother in law it is the sort of person in general that bothers you about it. i wouldnt mind my mum doing that for me but i know her sole reason would be to help, same with my mother in law her reason would be to help. but your mother in law is putting a point across, to me it doesnt matter if she is you mil, own mother or aunty jean from across the road it is the reason behind it that is bothering you not just the action itself which is more than an acceptable reason to be royally pist!

thank you gilz, i keep saying that other than what has happened he is actually very healthy due to keeping to a really strict lifestyle and being checked over regularly since a heart attack he had like 20 years ago, i think i am just shocked more than anything else. i have had loads of relatives when they pass part of me thinks oh they have been suffering terribly for years now though at least they arent in pain anymore but my grandad is as fit as a fiddle! my family entered a football competition and got drawn to go into a penalty shoot out but because this happened after the actual football competition finished a load of my uncles had already left meaning that they were one short . . .so my grandad filled in and scored the winning penalty to make them win the whole comp! this was only 2 weeks ago :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly . . .i always did online shopping when leo was little because 1. c section 2. 2nd story flat and 3. meant i could keep to our budget plus i used to use asda the dates were always really really good i only once had something marked as not having a good shelf life and i think it still had 3 days on it also if they didnt have a product they would swap it for another one without charging you more! i always won that game

hmm wish i had a huge bar of choccie right now, might make some pancakes and stuff loads of nutella in it . . . not the same but still lush i just said to dh i wish they did a family sized bar of dairy milk which was part caramel, part plain and part fruit and nut! i would LOVE that xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: nomore. I'll be thinking good thoughts for your granddad xx


----------



## molly85

hugs nomore.

just watching casualty how is dr winters back on the unit?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thank you ladies!xkx

have no idea dont watch casulty but honestly i am watching this programme called pissed and pregnant and it is crap

i thought i was going to get a good debate on it and some in depth info on f.a.s etc when basically so far it has been 2 really ignorant women saying unless you drink in pregnancy you must be a hermit because there is nothing else to do, look at my first child she is fine 

they also hired an actress to fake being drunk

they did report on an interesting case in the US where this woman was arrested and attempted to be charged for the attempted killing of her baby through drinking whilst she was pregnant

quite frankly it is rubbish! just another programme to make people go oh look at that uneducated woman giving her ignorant opinion on drinking in pregnancy isnt she awful as opposed to actually finding out exactly how much is too much, the exact guidlines and why well you know etc etc

they did show what one unit of wine actually is - think it was 85ml or something but what about the hundreds of other types of drink? beer, alchi pops, liqour, hard liquor, etc etc 

grrr waste of time, all it leaves me with is a feeling ofgrrr stupid woman whilst thinking how bad i feel for her that she has obviously been asked to do the show because she is a little but simple, from a bad area and has not educated herself on drinking in pregnancy grrrr

rant over


----------



## PeanutBean

Big :hugs: nomore. I really hope your granddad is ok...

:hugs: for the MIL issues Madly.

Ozzie I just store the milk in the bottles I express into. We have lids for them this time but with Byron couldn't ever find them anywhere so left the teats on and they were fine.

Molly I should be able to answer your question but can't because the DVD recorder lost it's planned recording after adding new channels and forgetting this would happen I deleted the Sky copy without watching it. Meant to catch up on iPlayer but never did. So one week she was in the home, and two weeks later she was back in. :shrug:

We have had a lovely day though exhausting as always. The event was great. Two hours with drop in activities and two booked ones. The first was a sort of sensory show with giant drums, singing and shadow puppets. The second was an exploration of paper with confetti and strips for playing in. Byron had an absolute ball and was seriously overtired and cross by the time we were waiting for a Pizza Express takeaway (that was sadly disappointing and took so long we may as well have eaten in after all!). I took my new camera though it might've been a mistake as it got bubble mixture on it in the first show then paper dust in the second! :wacko: Hoping my lens has survived! Though I did take my old SLR all over the show and it was always sound.

Lol, I had to breastfeed Indigo during the first show! I had her in the wrap and she loved watching it all for a little while then got too hungry so I had to feed her. I stayed at the back while all the others went to bounce rice and raisins on a big drum on the other side of the room only then the next activity was another drum right by me and a big bloody spotlight while I was feeding! :shock: I guess I am having my dislike of public bf knocked out of me by force!


----------



## molly85

sounds fun pb, lol you have lovely feeding bras and huge boobs be proud lol I'mmore embaressednow i need to whip a bottle out its like i have to explain myself strange person i am.

can someone tell abby she is doing her hungry cry so bleeding eat don't scream more


----------



## tas1

Kate I hope your grandad is ok sounds hopeful though that he is up and talking! Fingers crossed for you!

Madly I would be peed off too my MIL sometimes comes across like that and I thought she would do the same but she asked if I was getting Cadens first uniform so I said yes then she asked if she could so we had more so i said yes then my mum is buying one too so I won't need to do any washing til the weekend lol but I thought it was nice she asked as she normally just gets stuff maybe I have moaned at my OH too much so he has told his mum lol!!

Pb sounds fun I wish stuff like that would happen here but S****horpe is boring! Hope your lens is ok!

Abby eat your super and give mummy a rest!!!

Haven't seen cat post for a while or have I and have forgotten coz my brain is rubbish but anyway hope your ok and Bailey is being good!!

Also hope Alex Noah Jacob inidigo Abby Charlie (sorry if I have forgotten any) and the unborn babies are being good and hope mummies have a good night sleep xx


----------



## tas1

Just remembered 

I hope teagan and Dylan are being good as well xx

Too many babies to remember lol my brain is too small lol


----------



## molly85

She fell asleep midwinge lol


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:Nomore!:hugs:

Madly so good to hear charlie is sleeping thru:thumbup:.:growlmad:Oh and our MILs are both at it again.Mine turned up yesterday(supposed to be every other sat but now shes using excuses like"dropping things off"&DH lets her in)Brought a relative with her.:baby:was having a rare moment where he was guzzling his bottle down in one and she started tugging his leg...distracting him,i was SO cross:growlmad:.I did say "its best not to distract him" but she carried on.In the end I asked DH to tell her not to do it next time shes he,i was so mad as usually he snacks.

Vbaby,im loving:baby:Teagans Hair&the clip, she looks older than Bailey!,although the top of his hair is catching up nicely with the sides now:thumbup:
sounds like youre getting real broody again.They say you forget the pregancy pains and the horror of labour,im still reliving it,im quite happy sticking to one:wacko:,but i know what you mean as you dont want them to grow up.

Baileys reflux seems under control(just an occassional short bout) but his colic returned last night:shrug:....'bloody colic'.He wore himself out in the end and slept for hours in my arms for the rest of the evening.


----------



## pinkclaire

Nomore I really hope that everything is ok! My baby sister has a different dad to me and my other sister. Well her grandad died yesterday it's really sad :cry: but he was very ill so it was one of those to say it's probably for the best. Not that it makes it any easier to lose someone you love. 

Got to go my dogs going crazy back in a min


----------



## pinkclaire

Madcat had he had an overstimulating day? If he had he night needed to just cry. Sometimes baby do that? Trying to keep positive for you it was that and it's not returned. Good his colic is under control!

Food shopping, well ours is about 80 every week, and we don't buy nappies, wipes, alcohol or anything. I must be doing something wrong lol. 

Tas you found any more out about your hubby?

Vbaby teagan is so cute! Bless her with her clips already! 

Madly I'd be fuming about MIL. It's one thing to ask if you can do it, but another just to go out and do it. And your right, you know who is trying to be helpful and who's trying to piss you off!!

Ozzie I've got the boots freezer bags. Find them easier to store than bottles and you get lots for your money. It's lasted me 2 babies lol. Def express if your engorged please please please make sure you don't get mastitis like me it's the most painful thing and horrid. 
Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm surprised I remembered that much lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah i know what you mean pink. this was def colic though:growlmad:, his colic comes in waves, like a switch on and off & regular intervals/patterns, one moment hes fine, the next we get painful screams. Rubbing his back helps mildly, &for the 1st time i layed him on his front on a cushion which helped a little too(as i cant carry him on my forearm like they suggest!


----------



## PeanutBean

Maybe it's meat pink? We do have a milkman and quite often make our own bread (though i'm not sure that's cheaper than buying). We buy lots if fresh stuff between the shops too plus a monthly shop at Holland and Barrett that's about £20.


----------



## pinkclaire

We make our own bread as well and grow some veg and salad and stuff lol. Oh well!

Sorry madcat I meant good about his reflux :dohh: sure you knew what I meant!

My family are doing my head in. James is really challenging at the moment and I am trying to discipline him how I want and my family just interfere. So he'll do something wrong and it'll be me, my mum and my sister all telling him off :dohh: I keep telling them to leave it to me I'm more than capable! Last night my mum started talking about him right in front of him so I told her not to do that and she said he didn't know she was talking about him. Umm, yes he does! So frustrating cant wait for them to go lol.


----------



## vbaby3

morning everyone,or afternoon!
I went back to bed for a cheeky couple of hrs:blush:
Even though dh did the nightfeed:blush:
I think I really needed to catch up after the wk,well thats my excuse anyway!

Nomore,hope your grandad is doing ok:hugs:

Madly,I would be fuming if someone else bought shays uniform.Its killing me to see him growing up,but definately something I want to do,my mam wouldn't dare,and mil wouldn't even know what colour it was lol!!
But its definately a thing for mummies to do,like getting the new school bag and pencil case and stuff.

Madcat,I'm just enjoying teagan so much I don't want the baby stage to end:cry:I know realistically speaking another isn't gonna happen.
Saying that,if I did end up pregnant again I will be going private and getting a c section,I'm not going through that again,and honestly I don't think my lady bits couldn't go through a fourth birth.But its not gonna happen anyway,dh wouldn't agree in a million years lol!

Pink,hope you're ok.Was thinking of you and how young james still is:wacko:
I remember when oran was born I found it such hard work with 2,and shay was 2.Can't imagine trying to look after a newborn and a 1yr old.xx

Tas hope you're ok.x


----------



## PeanutBean

Just remembered what I was going to post earlier! Madcat far from forgetting it all I don't think most women forget anything about their labours, good and bad. There are so few in a woman's life, each unique and marking a vast life change; aspects of the baby's nature can be traced back to the birth they experienced. We literally forget the pain because the brain has no memory for pain but we can remember that we knew it to be painful at the time.


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies
Hope all is well!

Well from the texts from my OHs football friends it seems he went but he training clothes smelt just washed and he sweats easily plus I'd be able to smell his deodorant so I just don't know I guess I'll just have to see if anything els happens!

I'm abut worried about Calebs head,he has some lumps two at the back of his head and one behind his ear plus he has like a ridge around the front through hi fontanel! I'm going to health visitors tomorrow so I'll ask there but do you think I'm over thinking stuff?

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, if i got pregnant accidently ive been told its most likely id suffer the SPD again, and it was truely miserable for me, but, what i was going to say is, id do the same as you, id never have a vaginal birth again, i never want to experience contrations again (even if mine were different to the norm that time around...i just wouldnt chance it again) and never want to go thru 5 weeks of not sitting down,being able to walk etc, id play hell for a section or raid a bank and go private.

Sorry ive not been on here much tas. i can read the posts on my phone but cant reply(can only reply on FB). I dont get to go downstairs where our PC is all set up very often when im looking after Bailey, and if i do get the chance i end up with half written replies:wacko:, or on a weekend if i get the chance DH is usually on here or he is out somewhere. ive actually asked him to look after Bailey for 20 mins so i can catch up with friends on here for once!:growlmad::thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

GGrrrr madcat kick his ass!
I never want to experience contractions again.You do forget just how bad it really is until you're there again.I've had 3 births all so different,but i never had a good experience,and after each 1 I had no interest in the baby because i was traumatised,bad as it sounds its the truth.
Teagans was the worst,i literally begged them to kill me,i will never ever do it again!!


----------



## madcatwoman

LOL,DH is lying next to his play mat looking bored as hell there!

I know they told me what i experienced wasnt the norm, and i know it most likely wouldnt be like it again, but y'know, i just wouldnt be prepared to take the chance in all honesty.

Plus everyone i know who has had a section has had a far better & quicker recovery than I:wacko:

But im happy with just my Bailey boy!:baby:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex is in quite a mood today. He keeps feeding and then getting frantic and spitting up what he just ate. I've had maybe a grand total of 6 hours of sleep. My nipples are killing me (he is latched on properly, he's just comfort sucking). We've tried to put in a dummy and he just won't take it. I've tried everything: sitting him up, winding him, and nothing seems to work. :cry: He's upset, I'm upset, DH is upset. It's just not a good day :(

:hugs: To all the mommies and babies and all the troubles.


----------



## PeanutBean

Tas - they have ridges and lumps all over from the separate skull plates. I would suggest if it is strikingly asymmetrical or feels soft like fluid then speak with your hv or doctor.

Madcat I've often read that the first section is ok, recovery wise, it's more that subsequent sections can be very problematic I guess through weakening the abdominal wall. Of course every section comes with its higher level of risk that needs weighing up. I know how you feel. I was so traumatised by Byron's birth. If you do ever choose to have another I would strongly recommend having a debrief and doing a bit of research to fully understand what happened with Bailey's birth.

Ozzie, I'll be back in a bit. Just arrived at supermarket and got 10 mins to shop!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Sorry for self rant ladies i promise to catch up on everything later

why is it that the scum of the earth only seem to be attracted to people who are already feeling incredibly shit. went down stairs and some "see you next tuesday" has stolen my front wheel, to add insult to injury we lost my keys up north after specifically saying that i did not want to take them up north for the very reason that they would get lost up there plus we didnt need them so now i cant move my car might take a screwdriver to the door when dh is on his break, and now it looks like my grandad is getting a lot worse. most people dont come through the first operation he had today he has had a second

i keep saying this day could be worse we could get the worse news about my grandad and my whole car could have been stolen but man i am really struggling to continue seeing the good side of things

when dh told me about the car i just broke down, you know those dramatic pictures you see of people grieving in war zones all screaming and flinging themselves to the ground yeah it was a mixture of that and the angry toddlers you see in the supermarket when they can thave more chocolate

sniff sniff feeling very very sorry for myself


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh no nomore! How shit! For sure it never rains but it pours, especially when you're pregnant. :( I hope things pick up. Have you reported the theft? Have you got no claims protection? You'll need a police number to claim on the insurance. Not sure if such a thing would affect your no claims or not.

Ozzie tell me more. Is he feeding ok when he's latched? Could be colic, could be tummy ache, could just be a needy time or a growth spurt. Does anything settle him? Have you just held him for a while? Did you eat anything different yesterday?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

to be honest going to try and break into it in a bit, at the very very least it will release some tension. nah i live in slough the police will probably laugh at me for reporting the theft of the wheel, they will prob say i should be grateful they only took one AND put it onto wooden stand for me! lucky me!

dh was like when we get a new one we can buy some anti theft nuts for your wheels i was like screw that! they took a wheel after it not moving for a week. what are they going to try and do after 6 weeks after c section? i said i am buying a wheel lock and 4 clamps. lets see them try and take the blasted thing then! 

so so so mad


----------



## PeanutBean

Doesn't matter where you live, you should still report it so they know such crimes are happening right now in your area. It might spur the local CPO to do their rounds where you live, or put more police on the beat to try and reduce the crime level. We report everything now. Our CPO said to let her know of any antisocial behaviour as she knows all the criminals round our way and if there is one thing done there's likely to have been more and it can help piece things together, or one person might know who's responsible etc.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good point pb just not in the mood to will prob look and see if i can report something online once life settles down a bit xkx

just got an update on my grandad its not good, he is now on life support and cant last without it . . . not going to be a good week i can feel it:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

NOMORE huge :hug: am not sure I can say anything to help right now so am just going to send you my love :hugs: 

Peanut sounds liked you had a fab time yesterday if not another tiring day :)

madcat I really dont know what it is with our MILs grrrrrr! She told me mid week Oliver does her head in :saywhat: am not really sure what I was suppose to say to that one except give her :trouble: I just ignored her :growlmad: Glad Bailey is more settled despite your MIL almost pulling his leg off grrrrrrr!

Pink how are you? We spent 70.00 on a shop in Tescos yesterday and another 20.00 in Morrisons today :dohh: we really need to cut back some too :thumbup:

vbaby I am feeling a little broody too because I know Charlie is growing so quickly :lol: I realistically know its not going to happen either unless of course we win the lottery :winkwink: I just dont see how we could afford another little one and still afford to give Oliver and Charlie a fun filled childhood :shrug: I just want to take them places and on holidays and things and everything is sooooooo expensive. Maybe the expense isnt the way to look at it but its realistic imo :thumbup: and :happydance: for going back to bed for a few hours :kiss:

Tas I hope your OH isnt up to no good grrrr! Like you say I guess its sit and wait and see now :( How are you today and the boys?

Well I had a 5.30am wake up call from Charlie and then we eventually got up at 8.15am :) Hes teething am sure of it :( hes keeps ramming his fist into his mouth and when I applied some teething gel this morning he proper clamped down on my pinky good and proper infact if he did have teeth right now I`m sure I wouldnt still have my finger intact the little devil :rofl: Still doing well on the gaviscon although we have odd feeding moments hes over all more settled so its all good :thumbup:

Today I went across to my ex work place to see the girls :thumbup: was a lovely visit except I was a bit irked to find they are opening another project and employing people into a role similar to my ex-role not only that but this project has been under discussion since January so that means it was in the pipeline before I was made redundant :hissy: just plain infuriates me but like I said to my ex-colleague earlier I saw my boss for his true colours and couldnt work for him any more even if he begged me to go back :thumbup: 

and on the subject of work I have a special favour to ask you Ladies :flower: I am starting to look for a new job :) I want evening work so 5pm onwards (not night shifts though!) because I do not want to leave Charlie with childminders or a creche or whatever during the day and MIL is totally out of the question :thumbup: If I do evening work DH can take over childcare on an eve and he can tweak his hours to suit :thumbup: I am starting with an application to our local Morrisons :winkwink: Its all here ready to go with cv and covering letter and if I manage to get an evening shift there its 5-11pm and its a 5 min walk from my house so no travel costs :happydance: It would be absolutely perfect and I would be so happy if I got a postion there :thumbup: So my favour is please please please can you all keep you fingers crossed for me because it would be absolutely perfect for us as a family infact too perfect :winkwink:


----------



## tas1

Hugs Kate I hope your grandad defines the odds! Wish could say something to make you feel better! It does always seem it's one thing after another.

Pb I'm not sure what the lumps are,just trying to feel them but he's feeding so hard,I'm sure they felt hard maybe I'll just ask the HV to put my mind at ease!

Glad your ok cat I'll keep an eye on fb more lol but I come on b&b more lol

So we got some trellis today to make abit of our fence higher and a new bolt and lock for the gate so hopefully no-one unwanted will be getting in although I slightly feel imprisoned now lol!
Does anyone elses bottles leak when you make them up?

X


----------



## tas1

Fingers crossed madly! Hope you get it!!! I've put an application form in to do my level 3 hairdressing at college but not heard anything,if I did that I could get a better job!

Me and the boys are brill! We went to my friends sons 2nd birthday party and met another baby who is 4months old but was so tiny compared to my bruiser which made me think about another baby but I'm like you madly I wanna give the best to my boys and I dont think I could with another plus my last pregnancy was horrid!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thank you ladies, i dont need words it just means so much that you are all rooting for him i dont really know what i believe in but i have always believe in the power of positive thinking. i am hoping that karma is watching as i fork out 250 to sort my car out tomorrow and think ok she has had enough now time for some good karma

madly i got my fingers crossed for you hun i really do! do look at bar and restaurant jobs as well, they say there arent any jobs going but honestly if someone like you who was offering to work regular, set hours and was incredibly reliable and wanting to work and do a good job the bar and restaurant industry would be all over you like a bad rash lol something to think about if you could see yourself working in that sort of job, i have always enjoyed it xkx


----------



## tas1

Aaarrrrggghhh why won't caden tidy his toys away? I keep taking toys away from humid he doesn't tidy then away but he just doesn't care. Right now I've asked him to tidy his pens away but he said there is too many and it will take for ages so I took a toy he has been playing with all day off him so he whinged abut then got another toy out! What do I do? 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun no idea, leo is a little young to realise that he shoudl tidy up after himself but have always said leo are you finished playing with this, ok then we have to tidy it away so we have room to play with the next toy! 

my problem with leo is the slapping! it stopped for months, started up again about a month ago but nothing seems to be working this time round. i have found that he hates going onto his naughty chair wheni have it in our bedroom, no tv, no mummy just boring alone time and he doesnt like it so hoping that in a week or so he will get the picture. i know he is just frustrated that he cant tell me what he wants but me guessing and him eventually going yes isnt helping his speech but me refusing to guess has ended up in continued slapping and now biting!

damned if you do damned if you dont with toddlers i think, i think as long as we encourage the good behaviour and try and push for the better result no matter how much harder it is than giving up then eventually we will start seeing the behaviour we want

gah annoying aunt who thinks she knows it all tried to give me parenting advice on the slapping yesterday as we couldnt take leo into the intensive care ward for obvious reasons he stayed with a few members of my family and of course he slapped them all, the last thing i said was if he slaps you put him in a chair and leave him alone so he can calm down. well apparantly i need to get him into a routine (errr he is) and then encourage him to understand that when he is out those rules and routines still apply! wow! how did i not think about that! actually it is because he is bored . .take him for a walk. . . not what he likes to do . . . doesnt matter what he likes. . . yes it does besides his behaviour is down to a genuine belief he is on the autistic spectrum so thanks for your advice but until you have graduated in some sort of degree in child psych specialising in autism do you mind shutting up grrr! my mentioning of autism shut her up instantly grr

darn it ranting again, i need rachael to come out now my hormones are turning me into a right horrible person at the moment, i really am frosty - although this aunt really is a pain in my arse all the time! - no wonder my dh works all the time lol lol lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh one thing i have been looking into is reward charts, leo is a little young for this but yours might really take to it! lets tidy your room and if we do it really well then we can put a star on your chart! or wow are you finished playing with that! wow you know if you tidy it away you get a star on your chart!!!!!!


----------



## tas1

I have a rewards chart but haven't got round to listing the things I want him to do I'm scared it will be too long and he'll never do any lol!

We eventually got his things tidied up,I turned the tv off and said now tidy your toys away as you have been playing with them so it's only fair you tidy them because mummy has to tidy everythig else up so this is your mess so it's fair for you to tidy up! Then h remembered if I tidied then up I would get a black bag so I guess it is getting through to him but he chooses to listen when he wants too! I'm worried he is watching too much tv so tomorrow he can watch it for abit and our meals will be at the table,I got lazy in pregnancy and let everyone do what they want and haven't changed back to meal time at the table coz I'm just gettig into a decent routine!

Wih the slappig thing I think you will have to be consistent with telling him no it's naughty but it will be hard if he has autism so children will it to get frustrated easily! They are so misunderstood and people think they are being naughty but they can't say what they mean! He'll get there and what do your family expect,a hospital is boring for any children actually for everyone it's not the most fun place so they should of made it fun for him like you said take him for a walk!
And your hormones are doing you a favour getting everythig you wanna say out make the most of it if I say stuff now I'm just a bitch but when pregnant it was hormonal lol!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha thanks tas! thats what i said to her, dh gets frustrated that he cant get his point across sometimes - he is on the spectrum - so what exactly do we expect our toddler to be like when he cant even talk well yet gah

cant sleep, worried they wil steal the rest of my tyres whilst i sleep, worried about grandad, massive pain in my back and silly me am now worrying about the stress onthe baby. been trying to relax tonight but worried about what i am going to be greeted with tomorrow morning .. . in all areas of life


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup:Morning all!
I had my 1st full night kip since...well, i cant remember, since second tri maybe lol!. 10- 5.45.:winkwink: thats good enough for me!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nice one Madcat! I could do with one of those. I know there have been some but it dies feel like I've not had a full night in three years or more.

Indigo woke at 3am and 6am but I was able to sleep a bit more til half 7. :thumbup: She's going 6/7 hours now before that early nothing feed buy I can't get her to push it later as by 8pm she's vetting really tired.


----------



## madcatwoman

Yes by 8 PM Bailey is asleep in my arms!!. by the time ive got him down to the bedroom i can usually stir him enough to whip a clean nappy on and feed him, then hes back in his basket&sleeping again!:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

I feel quite lucky as I have started training Calen to sleep longer,he wakes between 6-7 then I pick him up (he is all smiles too) and put him in my bed and cuddle him then offer his dummy and he goes straight to sleep for maybe another hr lol I don't know how I did it but it's quite cute and I'm thankful for abit longer!

He's such a mummy's boy as well no-one else can settle him except me and I'm not hoffering around them like I use to with Caden coz I know it's easier if someone else can settle him but nope just me oh except my mum but she does keep a good grip on him lol

Not sure if Caleb is snotty coz he's teething or because he has a cold!

Kate hope you got some sleep and your wheels are still on and your grandad is ok

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Another good night here too :happydance: 10.30pm-6.45am :wohoo: Charlie has fed and is now back asleep propped in the corner of the sofa :dohh: Lazy boy takes after his Daddy and Bro imo :lol:

:wohoo: for good nights PB and madcat :)

In relation to the talk about children not doing as they asked or playing up I think I have the eldest `other` child except Loopys step boy :shrug: Do I have that right???? :dohh: Well right now we are inforcing `grounding` rules upon Oliver after trying absolutely everything else :sad1: Mainly its his cheeky lip but also his totally disregard for his own safety ie running off near busy roads on the way home from school that worries me :( I have had to get the toddler wrist strap out again and threaten to tie him to it during the school run (you know in front of his school friends!) should be run off :thumbup: thankfully in the week I have been doing it hes been great :winkwink: and I did the same thing at the upermarket yesterday (he runs off here too!) I tie it to the pram handle point to it and say the second he runs off it goes on :thumbup: so far so good :winkwink: Whenever he misbehaves he gets grounded for one day which means no treats, no wii,ds or laptop and no playing in the garden :thumbup: He doesnt bother him so much on a school day however on a weekend when hes grounded like this weekend it kills him he hates it but am determined because we have tried everything else and sadly failed that we are going to stick with this one. However despite that my boy got the best school report ever its bloody amazing :happydance: so on wednesday its our 2nd anniversary and DH has a fab discount voucher for pizza hut so `if` Oliver behaves between now and then we are taking him for tea as a joint celebration although he doesnt know this yet except we have said that he really doesnt want to be grounded on wednesday :winkwink:


----------



## tas1

Yay for good nights sleep!
I will try grounding next. I hate being the bad guy

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas Charlie is teething too :( although not snotty yet hes been drooling and blowing bubbles .... so cute :lol:

Ladies I posted last night about applying for a new job which I am still going to do but myself and DH got talking last night and after speaking to an ex-colleague of his we think DH might go contracting :) His ex-colleague worked for DHs workplace freelance through an agency and was on an extortionate amount of pay daily :wacko: however his contract ended with DHs workplace and now hes moved on to an even better paid job :) DH spoke with him last night and it seems theres work going all over the shot at the minute which could earn DH 265.00+ a day :shock: Theres risks to this however :( DH will be classed as self-employed so it would be a major step for us and DH says he will only do it if I will be a SAHM he says there is potential for him to be working all over the country which could mean working away during the week :thumbup: I told DH I am willing to be a SAHM if we come to some arrangement re cash because I dont want to be beholden to him everytime I need money, hes agreed we will come to some sort of arrangement here :winkwink: If DH was to go contracting it would totally change our whole life style :happydance: We could get rid of those debts, I could be a SAHM and DH even says he would like me to learn to drive if he ends up been away from home so much :) His ex-colleague is going to have a word with the agencies who he works through (hes been contracting through these agencies for donkeys years now!) he says last week there was the perfect position for DH in Halifax :winkwink: We are hoping this position is still availble as a starting point :thumbup: We are never lucky except in love and where our boys are concerned I am praying so hard that if theres a lucky time for us ever that it is now and DH can secure this type of work :thumbup: I cant even begin to explain what this would mean for our boys too :happydance: DH would earn in a week what he currently earns in a month :shock:


----------



## gilz82

Oh Madly that sounds like a brilliant opportunity for your DH and your family. 

Nomore I hope things are ok with you this morning massive :hugs:

Well Noah had a crap night last night, after the previous two being slightly more settled. He was up just before 12 wasn't hungry just in pain so cuddled, rocked, walked with him for three hours and then he decided he needed to eat. Of course that just made things worse. Managed to get him down for an hour at 5 til 6, but he woke up with a weird rash all over the right side of his face and he'd been sleeping on his left side. It's like loads of teeny red blotches there aren't any raised spots or bumps etc so just waiting on the hv phoning to make sure it's nothing to worry about. 

I can't wait til we finally get the liquid form of this new medication as trying to give Noah the dissolved tablet is a farce. Doesn't matter what you mix it in half of the tiny granules end up stuck to the container or syringe. The granules are the actual medicine part so who knows what sort of dose he's actually getting.


Madcat fantastic on the sleeping through :wohoo: you wouldn't mind getting at 6am everyday if you'd been asleep since 10 so hopefully it'll continue. 

As for naughty toddlers etc I have absolutely no knowledge other than one thing my mum said to me years ago which was consistentency is so important. So both parents have to punish, not just one bad guy and one good guy, and the punishments need to be consistent so they quickly understand the consequences. That said I'm positive it's simple to write what I just wrote down but I'm sure it's a million times harder to actually do.


----------



## tas1

Brill news about your DH and possibly a new job fingers crossed for you madly! I have the same saying that we are only lucky in love and the boys,were so alike!

Gilz hugs for a bad night I hope things get sorted for Noah,I'm counting down the days tip he can been weaned for you,it must be so hard but your handling it so well I dont think I could do it!
And it is hard punishing your babies (I know he's a toddler but he's still my baby and will be when he is 50 lol) I hate seeing him sad but then I get tk the point where I give him a slap and it breaks my heart but he just isn't listening! Hopefully today will be better he's not always naughty he's such a lovely good manned clever little boy! He keeps making me feel guilty coz he wants me to take him to bed every night like before but I've told him mummy and daddy are taking it in turns but my OH seems to be doing it all the time and it's because he doesn't wanna hold Caleb coz he has just had a smoke so Caden said well have a wash and get dressed then you can have Caleb but my OH won't listen so it leaves me feelig guilty!! 

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

Nomore big hugs hun,I'm thinking of you.xxxx

Madcat and madly,wow bailey and charlie are leaving teagan behind.Bold girl is still up anywhere between 3am-4.30am for a feed everynight!
I was only saying to dh yesterday that she's 10wks today,and the boys were more or less sleeping through at this stage,hopefully she's not too far behind!

Gilz,big hugs again hun.Roll on weaning time for noah.x

Madly,I have everything crossed that things work out for dh!How brilliant that would be!
Make sure money is sorted though,maybe get a bankcrd for his account too,you should never be made feel like you always asking for money,it should be at your disposal.When will he find out?

Well after going back to bed yest morning til 11.30,I couldn't get to sleep last night til about 1am,teagan up from 4-5am,and oran woke at 6am.He'd been sleeping lately til about 8 so I was sure I had another couple hrs snoozing to enjoy,but no!

On the whole punishing thing,shay is almost 5 and we take away things he likes.His main love is x box,and dh allows him play for a couple hrs at the wk end,thats the 1st thing to go when he misbehaves.I then usually end up threatening to take away an upcoming event,like his birthday party,or trip to cinema,or his friend coming round to play.It works well lol!
I did a reward chart when he was about 3,he got a star everyday for staying in bed,eating his dinner and getting his teeth brushed without fuss and if he got stars all wk he got a kinder egg on a friday.
Oran is generally better behaved,for smacking or fighting,or just tantrums I put him down the hall sitting on the mat by the door for a couple of mins.I never thought he would stay there once I put him there,but he does,and then he has to apologise for what he did.Usually its walloping shay,so he says sorry and gives him a kiss then its peace and harmony for all of 5 minutes:wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly, that sounds like a fab oppourtunity:thumbup:, i do feel very lucky to be a SAM i have to say. Theres not alot of money around but just enough.

We have a joint account, so i have a card, i get out what i need but i have to admit i dont go off clothes shopping, hairdressers with it, i just get essentials really!


----------



## vbaby3

Just started my 1st period:cry:Was feeling tired and hormonal all wk end so that must have been why.
Its strange,i got my 1st af after both boys exactly 10wks after the birth and teagan is 10wks today!!


----------



## madcatwoman

I didnt wait for my AF, i started back on my pill a fortnight ago, my skin was going awful so i had to get back on it quick!


----------



## tas1

I'm still on my first af and it's been over two weeks but they said I might still bleed for abit longer after ive had the coil fitted! But I'm slightly regretting it as I feel minging bleeding all the time plus I keep getting cramps and they hurt (im a wimp hence why I had an epi in both my labours) 

Got Caleb weighed today he is 15lbs 5oz and those lumps are ok! She said he looks healthy and happy so I should be happy which I am! She didn't ask about his routine or anything so she must trust me lol but this is my second so I must be getting good at it!

Also got my god daughter bits of her birthday present,I got her a Hannah montanna jewellery box with some dressing up jewellery! I like buying for girls so if any of you want me to I don't mind lol 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have my postnatal check on the 29th :wacko: I can't believe it will have been 6 weeks since I had Alex then! I'll be asking about the mirena IUD then and see about getting it put in so I don't have to worry about the pill.

Alex was on a feeding frenzy today. I phoned the breastfeeding support nurse and she said it sounds like a growth spurt. DH and I took him for a walk and he's sleeping now so hopefully that's the end of the constant feeding to up my supply. BFing is exhausting!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well am damn proud of myself :winkwink: I walked 7.3miles today :smug:

Gilz thats exactly what we thought about dissolving the tablets :growlmad: It def does leave you wondering just how much they actually do get which I think is probably why it didnt work for Charlie cause imo if Gaviscon works then Omeprazole been stronger for reflux should have :shrug: When do you get the liquid stuff?

Tas I think as parents we always feel guilty for something :( I feel bad its gotten to the `grounding` stage with Oliver but I think and say this cautiously thats its actually working :winkwink:

:hugs: for first AF vbaby its crap :( I am still on mine which started on the 1st grrrrrrr wasnt expecting it because I had the depo but well along it came :wacko: As for Teagan I think theres a growth spurt around the corner so I dont think it will be too much longer before she knocks that early morning feed on the head :)

Ozzie time sure flies :wacko: Charlie is 10wks old today infact right now 10wks ago I was in theatre been prepped for his delivery :thumbup: he was born at 7.12pm :)

Thank you for all your comments re DHs work Ladies :kiss:
We have a joint account and we also each have our own account so DH has said if he does go for this then I should just use my joint account card to withdraw or charge as I need to :thumbup: I too wouldnt go over board madcat you know just for essentials and cash to take the boys place and stuff :thumbup: If I was to use cash for clothes or my hair doing or whatever then I would run it by DH first but he says he wouldnt have a problem so :shrug: I guess he has to except he will be the only breadwinner and will be required to pay for absolutely everything just as I would have to adjust to been a SAHM of course its all hyperthetical right now but I like to be organised and know whats what .... I guess its my OCD showing through :lol: DH is still nervous of giving up contracted employment with a company to take a risk on this incase it doesnt pay off although theres no reason why it wouldnt :dohh: The funny thing is when we have ever taken a risk it has always paid off its when we have sat on the fence and played too cautiously that things have fallen apart and am a firm believer in that luck comes from taking risks so I support DH in this but I do think the choice has to ultimately be his :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Hugs for all the crappy first AFs. I'm currently on AF number 3 since Noah was born, hoping this one if a little more normal than the previous two. 

Madly hopefully the liquid will cone into the pharmacy tomorrow then at least I'll know that Noah is getting the proper dosage. As for why omeprazole didn't work and gaviscon does work for Charlie the only reason I can think behind that is because of how they work differently. Gaviscon thickens milk and reduces acid almost instantly where omeprazole actually tells the brain not to produce any acid so it takes time for that function to stop completely. That's why they want you to have tried it for a fortnight before they adjust dosages etc. I hope your DH does get a chance at this job if it's going to make a better life for you and your boys :thumbup: Also on the SAHM and personal money for you aspect, if you were to be a SAHM wouldn't that give you time to do your balloons. That would give you a creative outlet and some money too. Is it balloons you do? I've got a bad feeling that's not right now that I've written it :blush:

As for us crappy day, Noahs reflux has been getting worse all weekend, we are back to every burp has sick with it and some of the hiccups. To the point where his last bottle, before his daily dose of omeprazole, was thrown up in three large pikes. The final one being two hours after he ate and even though he had been propped up the whole time. I am going to persevere with the omeprazole for at least a week once we get the liquid and then see where we are. Noah's gp phoned me today for and update on his progress and when I explained none so far and that I was terrified that the omeprazole was never going to work she revealed that when Noahs paediatrician spoke to her before going on holiday he had told her that Noah was borderline for being bad enough to need to operation to fix it. She believes that if weaning doesn't make a dramatic improvement in him and quickly we will have to consider surgery. I know it's done via keyhole but I really dont want it to come to them operating on my baby!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey Gilz! What does the operation do? Poor you and Noah. I really hope it doesn't come to that. :(

Busy day for me. Generally trying to keep on top of the housework and daily dogwalk but also get the bigger renovations and decorating completed. Sigh. Had the plasterer round today to assess one of our walls. Good news is render can be patched. Bad news is to fix inside we might need to have some complex damp stuff done before we can plaster. Worse news is the deeds include a warranty from a company with no details of what work it refers to, and a large quote and assessment from the same company dated 10 years after with no details of what if any of the jobs were actually carried out. But why would they be in the deeds if they weren't? So I have to get on to the company to track down what's been done and whether anything will be covered in the warranty, all before starting the other work just in case. Blah. Wish I was a millionaire.


----------



## gilz82

I've not looked in great detail as it terrifies me that it might come to surgery but the general gist is that they use part of a muscle to form a part of partial loop round the oesophagus to help force the muscle to stay closed therefore stopping food and acid refluxing. It can't stop the muscle moving completely as then he wouldn't be able to burp or be sick etc. Other than that I'm not looking at it unless it's actually going to happen. 

Good news about the render but bummer about the possibly associated damp costs :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about my boring post. Blah. Stupid house stuff.

Gilz if it looks like a possibility do research it well. It sounds like the sort of procedure that might have as many side effects as benefits and if this really is something he's likely to grow out of, hard as it is, it would probably be better to lump it til then than opt got drastic surgery. Hopefully it won't come to that anyway.

By the way madly, it sounds like a great financial opportunity for you. I hope things work out. I would have no qualms about DH being breadwinner for a while. I've been the main and sometimes only earner for the full 10 years if our relationship and I reckon I deserve a break after two horrid pregnancies! :lol:


----------



## tas1

Oh no gilz I really hope it doesn't come to surgery! Fingers crossed weaning works and he liquid stuff! Are you allowed to wean early? I wish I was magic so I could make all these babies better!!!

Hope you can get your renovations sorted pb,it's such a nightmare with damp! We had aload of damp course done on our house a couple of years ago but sometime we still get mould and there are damp patches where they did the treatment! I too wish I was a millionaire

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi ladies been trying to keep up ! My laptop has gone to heaven and keep trying to post on stupid new phone . Keep losing posts and doing random stuff. All ok here, babe currently on boob fascinated by light of my phone. Hugs to all poorly babes and struggling mums. Special hugs to mums still growing theirs x nomore hope your gramps pulls through x x x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thank you so much for all of your support over the last few days and all your thoughts for my grandad

Unfortunately he hasnt made it. 

I am absolutely devasted beyond words. I decided not to go up to say an official last goodbye, it would have been too traumatic for me I have never seen any good to having a last memory be so sad. My grandad was unfortunately very aware of what was going on but he was the bravest man a true hero.

I miss him so much already just trying to remain as calm as i can and breathing through everything so not to get too worked up. little rachael kicking around as normal so far so hopefully i am doing good by her by just breathing through, living above a pub has come with lots of food being bought up for me to make sure i keep my strength up

i just want to say again thank you so much for all your support and thoughts, you have no idea how much that has meant to me

xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

I am so sorry nomore. :hugs::hugs::hugs: There is sometime relief in the end of the wait but I'm sorry it has ended in this way. I'm sure your girl will be just fine so don't worry about her. Let yourself grieve or it'll all flood out after the birth. I'm glad you're being taken care of at least.


----------



## madcatwoman

:hugs:Oh nomore, so sorry:cry:, you sound so close to your grandad as well x

Gilz god i hope it doesnt come to an operation, i know what youre saying though about the valve/muscle to the stomach, ive heard about it before. Give the weening a damn good go. I know what you mean, the thought of anything being wrong, let alone an operation on our babies is just unbareable.
Poor Noah,.whens his luck going to change?.:nope:

All things good here, i had another full nights sleep from 10pm till5.45am,he was just kicking his arms and legs and gurgling away there in his basket and smiled at me when i decided to get up and see to him!:haha:
He has a very predicatable routine in the mornings. awake at 5.45, kip at 7.30, feed at 8-8.30..........


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm so sorry nomore :hugs:

Its taken me two days to catch up lol but thanks for those who gave me support. 

I have the slappIng thing as well with my toddler, it's when he's tired and for attention.


----------



## gilz82

Nomore I'm so sorry about your Grandpa. Massive hugs :hugs: I understand why you didn't go to hospital, I went when my gran was dying and then after my mum died to see her. With hindsight I wish I'd done neither as you can't take that back as yor last memory. If there is any we can help some how let us know. 

PB if we get pushed towards the surgery I will research it to death. The problem will be if weaning doesn't help. If it doesn't help he's looking at having this problem until 18 months even longer maybe. I really couldn't watch him suffer until that point. It'd be different if his reflux came in bouts but it's all day everyday and I feel like it's already ruined the first three months of his life. 

Madcat Bailey is a little champ :dance: well done him on sleep through! You'll need to get used to sleeping in long stretches again :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon I hope the omeprazole liquid works am not sure I would be happy with the operation either :cry: fxed it wont come to that and weaning will help loads :hugs: whilst we are on the subject I cancelled Charlie review at the hospital with the two clowns however the Receptionist called yesterday about his appointment with a dietician. The two clowns did mention this but I thought it was to do with weaning him back off the lactose free milk when the time came and cause hes not on it now I didnt think it was nessecary :thumbup: However the Receptionist said the dietician is really good with reflux babies you know giving advice and stuff and I do have questions mainly about when it comes to weaning :thumbup: So we have an appointment next Tuesday afternoon and should he need to see a consultant after that she said I should ask to see a different team :thumbup: Apparently the two clowns were junior Drs :saywhat: no wonder they were crap and with attitudes like they have probably wont go far in their professions grrrrrr!

Peanut sounds complicated imo why is anything like that never easy :wacko:

HUGE :hug: NOMORE I so sorry :hugs: glad your been looked after but as PB said please let yourself grieve now because it will all flood out after the birth otherwise :kiss:

:happydance: well done Bailey

:wave: Loopy, Pink & Tas how are you all today?

Well a 11pm-6.40am stint here :) he woke at 5am I put his dummy in and he went back off :happydance: Hes currently having a Mummy love :cloud9:

Charlie is most def teething right now and we had to get calpol out last night :( he was doing the painful cry :cry: He keeps ramming his fists and well anything into his mouth :( on a happier note he has a new favourite ickle teddy :) hes called Larry the Lizard and hes a tiny beanbag toy from the `me to you` range :lol: Charlies eyes pop out of his head and his arms and legs thrash ten to the dozen when you hold Larry in front of him and shake him :rofl: 

Slightly off topic but I realised for some of us its nearly a year since our babies were concieved :winkwink: Charlie was concieved at the end of July 25th/26th :cloud9: It got me thinking about it over the weekend because although I didnt say anything Sunday was the anniversary of our :angel: before we concieved Charlie :cry: The Grads have been together for over a year now :) Peanut started this thread on 22nd August not sure when the conception thread was started though will have to go check that one out :thumbup: I think its amazing we have been together for so long now and I dont know what I would have done without the support and friendship of all you lovely Ladies :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz, aside from how horrid an operation would be, I'd want to know how it would affect him in later life. Whilst 18 months of it would be awful, for me it would be the lesser of two evils if the operation could cause problems in later life. Obviously I know nothing about the operation and could just be a simple thing but I would want to know all about later effects too. Fingers crossed it won't come to that though and the weaning will help. :thumbup:

Wow madly a whole year! We are dedicated ladies. ;)

Wish I could sleep through at night. The problem isn't really even Indigo. I so hate insomnia. I always get a nighttime madness I can't sleep through. Last night it was a combination of Harry Potter (I'm half way through the last book now) and should I have spent hundreds more pounds I don't have and got a Nikon camera instead of the Pentax! :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to all, good or bad, lol. I really am reading everything. :hugs:

Alex gained 13oz in a week! :shock: I have a VERY greedy baby, lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Why do you think you should have spent more&got a Nikon Peanut?, or was it a twighlight insomnia thought?!!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Slightly off topic but I realised for some of us its nearly a year since our babies were concieved :winkwink: Charlie was concieved at the end of July 25th/26th :cloud9: It got me thinking about it over the weekend because although I didnt say anything Sunday was the anniversary of our :angel: before we concieved Charlie :cry: The Grads have been together for over a year now :) Peanut started this thread on 22nd August not sure when the conception thread was started though will have to go check that one out :thumbup: I think its amazing we have been together for so long now and I dont know what I would have done without the support and friendship of all you lovely Ladies :kiss:

I echo that Madly!!. Its fantastic we have all stuck together through our pregnancies(&TTC) and now we have our babies and a new journey altogether!, i felt like this point was so far off, but here we all are now!. Its been fabulous to chat to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Totally agree you girls are all wonderful and it's been fantastic having your support through the whole journey. I think the TTC thread was started in June or July. Did anyone ever hear from babywearinmum again?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies when I think back to joining bnb and TTC it now seems yonks ago :dohh: but then at the same time this year has gone really quickly :wacko:

I am so happy I am sharing this journey with such wonderful Ladies who are now Mummies and Mummies to be :)

Totally random but for those of you looking for sleepsuits with generous length I just realised TU/Sainsburys are very generous in length :dohh: Charlie had a brand new three set pack and I have just bathed him and popped on one .... they are 0-3mths and sooooo long in the leg :lol: I dont think hes the longest grad babe but still they have more room in them than any other sleepsuit he has :thumbup: Just an idea for those of you needing 3-6mths :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

MAdly, it felt like ages when i was pregnant, but now looking at it, its flown by. When you think about all the weird and wonderful things we have chatted about as well!:haha:

Anyone know next has a VIP sale on soon (cheapie baby stuff:baby:)


----------



## vbaby3

no more,so sorry to hear about your grandad.x

Gilz,poor wee noah.An operation would be my worst nightmare too,fingers crossed he improves on weaning and you don't have to think about operations.When are you starting weaning?

Can't believe how well charlie and bailey are doing,I can't really see teagan sleeping through until she' taking a bit more formula in during the day,she's still taking over an hr to feed,and sometimes taking 3oz,others taking the whole 5.She just couldn't be any different from her greedy brothers!

Peanut,I also find it so hard to get to sleep after nightfeeds,sometimes I never manage it and of course they're the days oran decides to get up at 6am,the days he sleeps til 8 teagan will be up at 6!!
I just can't switch off my brain,I have to read until my eyes can no longer stay open and switch the light out literally when they've closed and hope another random thought doesn't enter my mind.
If it does I switch the light back on and read again:wacko:,there's no point in me lying there trying to sleep coz all I do is keep looking at the clock and freaking out that I'll have to get up soon,which makes me even more awake:wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

The next sales are always fab,I always get bigger stuff for my kids in them and sometimes put them away for months til they fit!
Most of the stuff has 50%off,wonder is it on here too


----------



## gilz82

Madcat I was just looking at the next sale preview and Vbaby I was picking out the things that would do Noah in the next couple of sizes up :haha:

Vbaby we are starting weaning next month and I'm trying to stay optimistic about how much it'll help him. I have had some positive feedback from other mums with babies with reflux and I've had a couple of mums who said weaning made reflux worse and all they ended up was lumpier sick. I suppose I have absolutely no control over which way it goes so I'll just try to stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

fingers crossed gilz.poor wee man has been through enough.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Mind you, ive just looked on the VIP sale page, and apart from romper suits theres not much going:shrug:

Vbaby, its only since the last week or so that Bailey has been feeding a bit more sensibly, he got into the habbit of snacking and as you say,taking about 3oz:dohh:. I think it might have partly been my fault though as i may have mistaken some of the cries for hunger when it was really sleepy time instead,so id make up a bottle:dohh: but for some reason tiredness cries have become alot more obvious to me now so he's started feeding better. Still not the 180ml the cartons and the HV's say he should be taking, we're still on 150ml(5oZ) and sometimes he has most of it and sometimes he'll have the rest in an hour:shrug:. But every baby is different and i guess it wo uld be a bit strange if they all fed by the book-the right amounts at the right times etc!


----------



## PeanutBean

Cat it's your fault! Your Nikon status was the last thing I read before bed and so it infiltrated my subconscious and got warped in there! :haha:

Sorry you suffer too vbaby. It's shit!

Neither of my children will sleep, I mean all day too. I am so bloody tired I am at snapping point. 4 hours sleep, a load of jobs done and not a momeny's peace from the kids. :cry: Now it's Byron's teatime and Indigo is in full whinge.


----------



## vbaby3

:hugs:peanut,the kids really choose their days to be bold don't they,mine are the same.yesterday i was wrecked and had started my 1st post baby af and the boys never stopped fighting,full on dirty fighting,shay had a bleeding lip and all from oran kicking him in the face:wacko:I wasn't able for them at all!!

Madcat its all new to me,my boys were textbook ff babies!!
they were on 6/7oz's every 4hrs of hungry baby formula and sleeping thru.
This madame is only taking about half that,:wacko:and i just feel like i'm feeding her all day!its tough with 2 others to look after,i really don't have time to sit down for an hr and a half with her every feed time,and she point blank refused the no 2 teats:wacko:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry you are having a crappy day PB. Hopefully things will get better when your DH gets home. 

I saw quite a few t-shirts I like for Noah in the next sale Madcat and a couple of pairs of jeans. Mostly 6-9 months and 9-12 so stuff for the winter months really.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: for crap days vbaby and PB :( 

I got my VIP next sale invite yesterday and was `trying` to ignore it :rofl: but I caved and booked a slot :rofl: madcat I saw some rompers too and will probably have a look at stuff in a bigger size for Charlie for the coming months :lol: Theres never anything for Oliver but I will have a look none the less however must remember though not to buy over board for him because these days he lives in his school uniform and last year I bought oodles of clothes some of which he hardly or didnt get wear of because I forgot he would be spending a large amount of time in his school uniform :dohh: But its no problem now because I have been putting things in storage boxes for Charlie that Oliver has grown out of :winkwink: All of Olivers clothes are in excellent as new condition and well looked after I pride myself on this :smug: but poor Charlie though living in hand me downs :rofl: I guess it wont matter until hes old enough to realise :wacko: not sure he will be impressed then :lol:


----------



## vbaby3

Oran lives in hand me downs,and birthday/xmas pressies bless him.I've barely bought him anything!


----------



## pinkclaire

Doesn't the next sale start sat?

My OH told me today he doesn't feel like he's bonded with Charlotte like he should. What should I do? I wanted to :cry: it's because I'm feeding her he always sorts James out and me Lottie. I need to change it but it's hard with two little ones.


----------



## gilz82

It probably does start Saturday Claire but they send out supposed VIP invites so you can shop early online. Madly I also booked my slot :blush: but some of the t-shirts and stuff are only £2 so I'll take advantage if I can. 

Claire hon I have no advice I'm sorry all I have is :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink we are just the same. DH loves Indigo loads but hardly sees her and it shows as when he does it's like a first time, full of surprise. Of course I see Byron loads being home with him but it's almost always fraught. Indigo cries all the time because he disturbs her sleep if I'm not holding her which is impossible so I spend half the time shouting at Byron. DH comes home and spends the whole time with Byron, bath, stories, putting him to sleep. He will only let DH do it most of the time he's so used to it and I am always feeding and settling Indigo at the same time. We're like two separate families most of the time.

God after my last post Byron started falling asleep on the settee so we went upstairs and he woke right up. Indigo screaming. Byron tipped his potty of poo and wee everywhere and had soaked through his trousers. We've been battling over his tea for 40 mins during which time he has soaked a clean pair of trousers. Indigo finally settled in my arms do naturally he keeps screaming and poking to try and wake her. She's just woken now (because I was shouting at Byron not to tip another potty) and given me what i'm pretty sure was her first smile of the day. Says it all really.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: Pink I dont know what to say except I guess we are a little like that too :( DH always comments on how Charlie wont settle for him and hows hes a Mummys boy :sad1: Once I do the school run and get home about 4pm its madness for me until DH gets in ...showering Oliver ready for school next day, putting washer on, cooking tea and feeding Oliver whilst feeding Charlie :dohh: DH comes in and generally doesnt have anything to do so he plays with Oliver and then he puts him to bed about 7.15pm (hes always put Oliver to bed for years now, Oliver is a total Daddys boy when DH is around!) and well I mostly take care of Charlie :wacko: DH does do his share of the feeding, changing etc but I suppose because Charlie has been so unsettled hes got used to me settled him during the day and requests the same on an eve for no other reason than habit :( May sound mean but men sometimes want it all ways and if your DH was left holding lottie whilst you dealt with James he would feel bad about not spending time with James either :sad1: I think its all about creating a happy medium :thumbup: Maybe take it in turns each eve to take care of one LO and then switch the following eve persuming your DH is home :) Or put James to bed together :thumbup:

Gilz I have a 20.00 gift card for Next which is Charlies :) my sis bought it for him when he was born so thats my excuse for shopping :smug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: to everyone....
Sorry I have been MIA had abit of trouble with Jacob I had to take him to the doctors because he would feed 5oz and throw most of it up - like somthing out of a horror film and he would get sicky hiccups 2 hours after a feed and really bad trapped wind.....

I have got to keep an eye on it and if it gets anyworse they will put him on baby gavison but other than that he is fine and is still sleeping through!! :thumbup:

My tatto has finally healed now but needs touching up so I am going to go back next week sometime.

Got my 6 week checks tomorrow but will need a nurse to do a pregnancy test :blush: we may have had sex quite a few times with no protection....stupid thing to do I know :dohh:

But I have been invited out to my best friends hen do! its on 27th August in Liverpool on a fun bus! and we have to dress up in burlesque! I will be going but not staying over and DH is going to have him and when I get back I will sleep in the nursery!

Well better run Jacob is getting hungry!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah i see peanut!. well , i had a Sony DSLR, but after a while all i wanted was a Nikon lol!, when i was doing the weddings i wondered if people took me seriously with a sony!!:haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies you've made me feel better. I was thinking it'll be better when she's older and he can play with her more? I am just worried as he's away in the week for 4 months from Monday and was worried it would get worse?

She's so unsettled the last few days though! I'm hoping it's just a growth spurt.


----------



## tas1

Hello ladies

Been busy today with a new business venture!

I'm so sorry Kate about your grandad! Xxx

Does the next sale start saturday as I've saved some money for it but I did want more so I could buy more! I don't get an email for VIP I've tried everything to get one :( 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas, see if this link works 
https://eoss.next.co.uk/search?p=Q&...yswear&group=rompersuits&size=69months&price=
:thumbup:


Morning all

Well, we would have all slept thru, but last night Bailey decided he woulkd try and turn himself over in the basket, but in doing so he is only ever successful in trying to suffocate himself, i tried to keep him still, he wouldnt have it.This was at 1am, at 1.30 i gave up and decided if he had milk in his belly he might go to sleep afterwards, so i fed him and for the 1st time straped him up in his sleeping bag , then he went to sleep. I just hope in doing this i havent broken the "sleeping through"spell:shrug:
He does this alot, trying to turn over(&gets all worked up), he cant do the final transition on his own from side to belly though, in the daytime we help him and he loves "trying" to crawl, lifts his head up so high as well:winkwink:,its just a bugger when he decides to do it at night!:dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rough night for us last night. Alex wouldn't settle for anything. I lost it at one point and broke down crying my eyes out :(.

:hugs: nomore. Sorry about your granddad xx.

We're off to the cardiologist today. We'll see if we still have to go every month or if we'll get a bit of a break :)


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh no:growlmad:sounds like a bad night!:shrug:, good luck at the hospital mind!

Heres my little sausage that just wants to 'go places':dohh:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Alex would love to break away and crawl on his own. He's constantly moving about and kicking his legs on the playmat. I'm proud but at the same time, wanting him to slow down a bit so he doesn't grow up so fast :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: Alex would love to break away and crawl on his own. He's constantly moving about and kicking his legs on the playmat. I'm proud but at the same time, wanting him to slow down a bit so he doesn't grow up so fast :haha:

i cant stop Bailey trying to roll himself over, so in the day, we can either watching himself get stressed over it or give him a helping hand!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcatwoman said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Alex would love to break away and crawl on his own. He's constantly moving about and kicking his legs on the playmat. I'm proud but at the same time, wanting him to slow down a bit so he doesn't grow up so fast :haha:
> 
> i cant stop Bailey trying to roll himself over, so in the day, we can either watching himself get stressed over it or give him a helping hand!Click to expand...

I'm honestly surprised at how fast Alex started lifting his head for a few seconds during tummy time. DH was really chuffed when he did :haha: He kept calling Alex a smart little boy and saying "That's my little man" :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## tas1

Caleb is older and only just getting good at holding his head up but his big brother was a lazy crawler so I'm not bothered plus once they are off they are off and no stopping them lol!
Thanks cat I will try it,I emailed them saying it wasn't fair I didn't have an invitation lol I would much prefer to do it online so I don't have to wake up dead early! Is it this Saturday the sale starts coz normally it's on the website on their opening times

Ozzie hope all goes well today and hope you get a little nap or better night tonight

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope I do too! Little poo filled my boobs with constant feeding the last couple days (growth spurt) and now he isn't eating as much and my boobs are killing me! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

Its this thursday morning Tas(online), you have to book a slot(online)

we had a card thru with the invite on ...here the proper invite address
NEXT.CO.UK/VIPSALE

I dont want Bailey to be crawling before time either, but he's hell bent on trying to roll over:shrug: i think it will be nice when he can support his head fully mind and be able to sit in his bumber with out my hand ready to catch his head, esp as we plan to ween before 6months


----------



## tas1

I can see all the clothe! Where do you book a time slot? I wonder if you have to buy loads of stuff online to get a time slot. 
X


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Jacob slept straight through again until 7am :thumbup:

Jacob can hold his head up for ages! especially when I sit him up on my knee...I just think he is nosey! :cloud9:

Thought I had my 6 week checks today but it isn't it is to see the nurse because I am a new paitent I have my checks on Friday so I will buy a pregnancy test from boots today and do it.

I also spoke to the doctor about whether they are classing him as a prem baby and they said they are so anything that he needs medication wise I will have to speak to the doctor first including calpol.

The doctor explained to me not to expect too much from Jacob regarding developmental stuff such as smiling because he might not do it for another 4 weeks when he would be 6 weeks from my due date....

Hard to believe that if I hadn't gone into prem labour I may have only just had him!

Going to mother and baby club today at our local sure start centre....I am rather excited to meet other mum's and babies....The group is for 0-18 month olds so I may see a couple of people I know anyway!

:hugs: good luck today Ozzie!!

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> I can see all the clothe! Where do you book a time slot? I wonder if you have to buy loads of stuff online to get a time slot.
> X

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=643155 :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

I was warned about this, but has anyone elses baby got a little lump in the muscle of the leg at the site of the injection?, smaller than a pea, like a little knot at the site where the needle went in.


----------



## tas1

Cat don't worry about it, it's either from swelling or the build up of meds,I wish I was clever to know exactly what it is! Caleb has his next lot next week :( 

X


----------



## gilz82

Noah had a bump for a while on each leg Cat and then they seemed to disappear overnight. 

Well another shit night here basically, won't bore you all with the details as it must sound like I just say the same stuff over and over again :blush: It was the first night with the liquid version of Noah's new medication so I suppose I'll need to give it at least a week before I can say properly if it's making any difference or not. 

Cat is your time slot for the sale tomorrow for a ridiculously long time? I saw people talking about having really short time slots on that moneysavingexpert forum but mine is from 9am til 11pm. I wonders it was maybe meant to say 9am until 11am instead.


----------



## vbaby3

Sorry you've had a shit night gilz.x

madcat,don't worry,the fact he slept thru 2 nights in a row means he can do it,and probably in a couple of wks he'll be doing it everynight.
My wee chick was up at 2.30 and again at 5.30:wacko:
I actually set up her cot yesterday with the new bedding and put the sensor pad under the matress and stuff,then chickened out at the last minute and put her in her basket:wacko:
I'm wondering though if she'd sleep better in the cot so might do it tonight if I can work up the courage lol!!

Off to town now,they have shays school jumper in stock,have to get the special 1 with his school crest,so off to get a couple before they sell out again.Have some bills to pay and a few other bits to be doing in town,will just go and hope teagan behaves!She's due a feed at 12,so will head straight after.Only problem is it could be 1.30 by the time she finishes:wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

My time slot is between 9-11:wacko: but i think unless youre signed in on the dot for 9 you'll miss everything. I dont think i'll be getting anything though now afterall, im off to Peanut's house in the morning so the Grad babies can meet lol:haha::haha:

Thanks for letting me know about the bump on the leg after the injections!:thumbup:

I decided to get Bailey weighed today, hes now 12lb.14 which im told is nice and average:winkwink:

Vbaby, is your cot in the nursery or your room?. Ours is in the nursery, but i bought a travel cot for our room. I really need to put bailey in there, sooner the better really as he's really filling his basket. But with him turning(or trying)over(without success) i needed to buy and try one of the sleep positioners as hes a nightmare in the cot!!!:growlmad::dohh:. Anyway, ive bought one, i dont think it will fit in the basket so im considering trying the cot tonight (Maybe!)


----------



## madcatwoman

I dont know whether to keep the sleep positioner or take it back(?).

says its for 0+months, but his legs are over the side(not quite what the box shows...or whether this is ok).
Then the instructions say do not use if baby can roll over (Bailey can get as far as his side??...)

The forums on here say that using one of these can make the transition between the positioner and normal cot sleeping more difficult.

Any Views appreciated!!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gilz82

I wouldn't worry about Bailey's legs being over the end I don't think that'll be a problem. If he can't turn over completely on his own I don't imagine that it's a problem for just now either. 

As for people saying it'll make the transition harder I think you'll find as many people who say it helped as you say who didn't. Since you are using it in Bailey's cot anyway he'll be getting accustomed to the cot so I don't imagine he'll be greatly distressed by the sleep positioner disappearing when it does. 

Oh and happy visiting Bailey and Indigo :dance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

All is well with Alex :) We're back again in 6 weeks :) The doctor said that everyone seems to overreact with heart block, but I'm very sane about it :haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Glad all is good with alex ozzie!

Madcat the cot is in the nursery.Saying that the landing area in our house is small as we have a curving staircase so if the 3 bedroom doors are open you can hear as though you're in the same room.I hear the boys heavy breathing in their sleep lol!
So she wouldn't be moving very far from us,and I also have the motion detector sensor pad so wouldn't be worrying about her.She'll just look so teeny tiny in the big cot!!
Might pout her there tonight,or might chicken out again lol!!
I've never seen 1 of them sleep positioner things before!
Whats it for?,dim as I might sound.


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh our bedrooms are not so close together as yours:nope:

the sleep positioner is for babies who wriggle around too much, supposed to make them feel more secure as well. With Bailey trying to unsuccessfully flip over i wondered if this was what we needed.

Having him lie in it earlier though,im not sure i can fit him in the grow / sleeping bag as well. It says from 0+ months but something is telling me its not going to fir bailey for more than another 3-4 weeks. it was £25.


----------



## vbaby3

ah right,I found once I put them in the big cot if I tucked the blanket in nice and tight they weren't able to move about too much til they got a bit older.
I actually never used them sleeping bag things at all.
Bailey does look a lot bigger than the baby on the pic lol!!maybe he will outgrow it in a couple of wks.

Oh and have a lovely playdate tomorrow bailey and Indigo!


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby3 said:


> ah right,I found once I put them in the big cot if I tucked the blanket in nice and tight they weren't able to move about too much til they got a bit older.
> I actually never used them sleeping bag things at all.
> Bailey does look a lot bigger than the baby on the pic lol!!maybe he will outgrow it in a couple of wks.
> 
> Oh and have a lovely playdate tomorrow bailey and Indigo!

He does doesnt he ! LOL:haha:

I tuck the blanket right around bailey too, with the side tight under the mattress of the basket, but it still comes out(unless tucking it in the cot is more sturdier


----------



## vbaby3

I only managed to get shays school stuff in town,then had to come home.
Screamy baby in the uniform shop,who I had to sit down with and try get the last of her bottle into her,boys running around like lunatics,told them we were coming home if they didn't stop,which they didn't so I stood my ground and came home.
I was so annoyed coz I wanted to go post office and pay bills,go and tax the car and get a few bits and pieces in tesco.

Shay screamed the whole way from the shops to the car coz he couldn't believe we were actually coming home,and teagan was also screaming,so stressed to the gills!!!!!:wacko:
Oh the joys of 3 under 5's.
I wanna put shays uniform on and text my mam a pic but I can't coz I'm being all annoyed with him lol!wee brat!


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh,tucking under the cot matress will be sturdier.:thumbup:It kept my lot lying in the correct position anyway until they got a little older.

Vaccination day tomorrow for teagan and shay,great:wacko:
Might get teagan weighed while we're there,see how she's doing:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

OH my god!. Isnt it awful if they start screaming when you go out shopping!, i too try a dummy or the last of the bottle and give up and come back home again!


----------



## vbaby3

Teagan doesn't have a dummy,but I knew it was her tired cry and she would stop in a couple of minutes.If shay hadn't been throwing a tantrum we would've been grand.
He'll not do it again in a hurry.he can't believe we came home,and he didn't get a treat!I don't keep choc or sweets in the house so they only really get a treat a couple times a wk when we go to town!

Yeh,teagan has done some almighty screaming in tesco a few times too,thank god the lovely girls there come and pack my stuff for me while I pacify her!its very stressful isn't it lol!!


----------



## molly85

Few cought up

So sorry about your grandad Nomore.

Cat abby can role on her side easily and probably can go right over its just a case of when now I really wouldn'tt worry about a special gadget to hold him in place. Grrr this next sale looks fab anyone want to buy stuff for me and i send you cash????? lol doubt i would make it on time to the stores near me. I have got abs some birts in teh m & co sake for next year and £2 jeans from asda

Madly sounds good on the job

Claire abby has a better bind with her grandmothers than matt as hes away so much. SHes all smiles for me but seems unsettled with him he drives me crakers saying things about my parenting. example shes kicking on the floor and doing tummy time and making frustrated noises trying to role back and i'm not picking her up instantly and hes telling me off. How the hell does he know she needs a bit of frustration to keep on trying then you help her over grrrrrrrr

I did send him to do her night feed but then he couldn't sleep so we might be doing an agreement that I do the night feed and he takes her in the morning so i get a lie in. She will prob go from 11 - 7 with 1 feed 

Gilz i think of you every night wishing you a sleepy baby that will soon settle. I so hope he improves soon with this medication then weaning 4 months is so close but feels so far.

Yay for cardiologiost

Vbaby abby is now regularly taking 5oz over an hour she'l take 3oz then come back for 2 more. We are using the size 2 teats as bfing teh milk comes out super fast. She also has hungry baby at night asthe normal formula doesn't fill her for anywhere near as long. 

Girls has anyones baby attempted to walk when you hold them up? I noticed abby takes partial weight through her legs when you hold her up feet on the floor then yesterday she was doing this on my lap and walked up my tummy. it seemed very deliberate and weight was her feet not just kicking around she was placing her feet. Is this normal? she won't lift herhead doing tummy time though will hold he head up when sat on your lap for a bit so supported walking is really a bit beyond her


----------



## loopylollipop

hello all :flower:

have got a coumputer set up now in the boys new room:thumbup: so back in my virtual world finally, have missed you all.

Havent caught up on everything since my last post..

Nomore, so sorry about your grandad. Mine was like my father, and I went to see him after death. It looked nothing like him and I am now haunted by that waxy vision of him. I wish I could remember him in his greenhouse instead...big hugs hun and I am glad you are being looked after. Ditto re having time to grieve x:hugs:

Gilz, I too would avoid an op unless absolutely necessary. I have seen this done in adults, then seen them again when it has caused problems with the wrap being too tight. It will have long term implications. I have seen loads of stuff done to children in their early years with all best intentions having surgery to correct problems caused by surgery. It is a vicous circle. Finger crossed with works for him:thumbup:

Madly - a whole year. Wowzer!!! Am so glad to have been part of it :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah Molly. Indigo takes weight on her legs a bit now if I hold her up. The stepping is a developmental reflex. Did your doctor not check for it at Abby's 8 week check?


----------



## molly85

my doc seemed to know nothing. She was stunned at how alert abby got when she woke up then tried to roll on her side, she had no idea where her hearing results went when I asked. I wasn't sure what she was meant to do she just wiggled her her about for her hips i thinkshe picked her up but didn't seem to do much except to listen to her heart alot. 

I am now concerned abby has 2 strawberry birth marks 1 on her head the other on her neck the one on her head is quite raised and bobbly the neck one is raised but the same height all over. Should I worry or just ignore it til sh grows out of itor hair grows over it?

Is it a reflex they grow out of or into?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words.

i am glad i didnt go now, i was talking to my sister and well you all know we have a big family well there were 26 people there at one point to say goodbye and she was saying that when grandad was still alive it didnt look anything like him and when she saw him after he passed it looked even less like him so i am pleased that i dont have that thought

had a midwife appointment today blood pressure is actually better than before so obviously making the effort to not get to stressd is actually working

she also has actually been trying to call me re my c section although i get any missed calls and she is supporting c section the woman i was supposed to have a meeting with that i was waiting for midwife to call about is supporting my c section i just have to convince my consultant tomorrow but she said just say to them you said my last baby wouldbe small he was enormous and you cant promise me that my baby will be small this time. and that will do it.

would love to get a date for section tomorrow but not holding out.

gosh all these nightmare shopping trip stories are getting me worried lol i am still in that oh i am sur eeverything will be fine phase lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

Yikes abby loves to shop she just sleeps someone did once say I would get a good baby now her tummys always full she is


----------



## madcatwoman

Bailey has been taking weight on his legs for a long time now, erm, god, weeks, he's happy doing it!:winkwink:


----------



## molly85

normal then fab atleast for the grad babies


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am hoping my baby is going to be a nice strong grad baby! 

trying to get leo into a nursery school, have emailed a lovely montessori school in windsor which looks absolutely fabulous really hoping we can get him into it. it looks absolutely fabulous!

in the meantime i am going to try and find a nicer mother baby and toddler group, i have found one i think but the area we are in is really rough, a couple of times i have driven to the places and erm without being rude have taken one look at the people going in and thought erm no. dont get me wrong i dont like to think that i judge people on sterotypes but when i am getting my child out the car and the toddlers are swearing and the mums are talking about crash for cash schemes i am inclined to turn around lol

just watching jo frost parental guidence, i couldnt be writing down some of the tips fast enough lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Evening Ladies,

:hug: for crap and disturbed nights :( and :happydance: for babies who just wont keep still .... I have one of those :winkwink:

Yeah for baby group SK :) Charlie loves to go to ours :thumbup: 

:wohoo: for a great appointment Ozzie :)

Happy meeting Indigo and Bailey :cloud9:

madcat personally I would take the positioner back :thumbup: and stick with the sleeping bags we found this much for effective with Oliver :)

Oh no vbaby sounds like a manic day :( saw the pics of your wee boy in his uniform by the way very cute and soooo smart :) GL tom for the jabs :hugs:

NOMORE its ok I feel a bit like that too when I turn up somewhere and see who I will be spending my time with :blush: thankfully all the ladies at our baby group are lovely so I felt right at home :) So sorry about your Grandad again :hugs: your sister is right you know :sad1: I lost my grandad the day before Olivers 2nd birthday :cry: I spent alot of time with him and my nana whilst growing up because I hated my home life (long story!) I still miss him everyday and sadly have to say regret going to see him in his room in the nursing home just after he passed and I also went to the chapel of rest .... he still looked like my grandad but sometimes that memory of him is all I can think about :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon my next slot is also 9am-11pm :dohh:


----------



## molly85

my granny was my second mum well my best mum and died when i was 8 she would not let me back to the hospital after 1 visit as she knewshe was going took me years to get the memory of her all yellow back and now i wish i hadn't she was a strong woman that all my family say i take after. poor abby is all i can my granny was very strict with her children


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Those of you with VIP slots for Next tomorrow ....not sure there will be much left just had a look at pre-listing and there is hardly anything listed compared to early when I was having a browse :dohh: reckon there will be even less come tomorrow morning :wacko:


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Kate I too do that but there are alot of people like that in S****horpe so can't be too picky lol luckily alot of my friends have kids!

I want next slot but I'm now planning on getting up very early to be first in line lol I've done it before and I was four from the front!

Jo Caleb is very strong with his legs too and walking up my tummy if he is having a mardy on my shoulder not sure if I should be offended coz he puts his foot in the fat cracks lol

Cat I wouldn't use that postioner,if be only tries to roll when he is having a mardy then you will be awake anyway so no worry there! And he might not do it in his cot!

Caden is quite good shopping so it's just planning it around Caleb! I hope I haven't just jinxed it now lol

Well I've been made the bad guy with my inlaws,they want to take Caden to York to national railway I don't have a problem with that but my OH comes in from speaking to then saying Caden do you wanna stay at there house to make it easier for them so I said nope then Caden did lol! My reasons are very good I think 1. They let there dogs upstairs on beds and one of them is a springer which is double the size of Caden and triple he weight so I'm scared it will lay on Caden 2. Because they let their dogs about Caden will be covered with dog hairs,we stayed their one Christmas and his mum said she had changed the beds for us and I was like oh really there were dog hairs all over 3. Caden won't settle there he doesn't settle at my mums I know he has had a few days away with my parents but that was away from their house in an exciting hotel normally he wakes in the night and cries for me and because he doesn't go to the inlaws much it will freak him out too much! Am I unreasonable? 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Totally normal Jo. Can't remember how the stepping thing develops, sorry, but I remember it from Byron's check too. We had a trainee doctor in on Indigo's check so she kind if got two checks the consequence of which is that I could probably do a check myself. She had her eyes looked at, heart listened to, checked for skin tags in her armpits, checked her leg creases were even (sign of normal hips), checked her bits had everything they should have, did a manoeuvre I forget the name of where the legs are opened like a book which also checks hips, felt tummy, checked feet correct properly and hands grip, did the walking reflex and checked for head control.

I have done so much cleaning and tidying today. I'm beat!


----------



## molly85

For a non dog owner i would say no. Mols sleeps on our bed and abs is generally covered in hair from her but thats my way. Springers are ditzy creatures I livenext dorr to 2 and love them to bits but if hes not confident with them then nope just a visit would be best til hes bigger.


Madly as i can't get on there can you do me a favour and see if there is anything I would like and text me I'll send you the cash in the usual way I am looking for 6 months plus. really like nexts stuff, when is the sale on in store?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no you are not unreasonable at all!

i dont let leo stay over places because he has a very set routine of what he likes at bedtime and even if we follow it to the letter at another house he still screams and screams. we went out last night and my mum very kindly offered to look after leo for a few hours during bedtime at hers. i was taking bets as to where he would fall asleep. my mum was like what shall i do with him at bedtime, i simply said he will fall asleep when he is tired, if you do not want to battle to get him to sleep then he will eventually cuddle up to you and fall asleep on you on the sofa or he will cuddle his blanket and fall asleep somewhere random, once asleep you can move him anywhere 

he fell asleep at 10pm (poor mum!) on the living room floor, he was so zonked that he didnt wake up when we took him downstairs, outside in the rain and fiddling around with putting him in his car seat lol 

anywho re the dogs you a right! my mil has cats and they sleep on her bed which is the one we sleep in when we stay over, she changes the linen for us and keeps the door shut so they cant get it. THAT is what your mil should do! just because she doesnt care about the hair doesnt mean that everyone else doesnt! (sorry molly lol just read your post if it were my own pet i also wouldnt care lol but also her cat moults like absolute mad, you could make a whole new cat from what sticks to you in an hour lol)

also the size of the dogs would worry me too i wouldnt leave them in a room on their own let alone in the whole house with someone else in charge! doesnt matter how nice they are supposed to be i am just funny around animals stronger than my child

i know its nice to ensure that if someone is looking after your child that you make it easier on them eg for me it is to take leo to their house as opposed to them doing a 33 mile trip there and back but at the same time they are they ones that want to take him out for the day they will just have to bring him back at the end of it


----------



## molly85

lol peanut im sure she did all that i was just minorly concerned taht she tried waking abby by banging a toy next to her head and she didn't wake up til she got cold lol


----------



## tas1

Thanks ladies! I'm not a dog lover I like my mums dogs because I grew up with them and they aren't higher than my knee so big dogs scare me as I was knocked down by one when we was looking for our first dog when I was little! It hasnt been a problem before and they have never asked before,but they arent really kid friendly they have no stairs gate no socket covers they keep their back door open for the dogs even in the winter personally not clean enough for me I know they both work full time but they have a Sunday even if they manage one big clean once a month would be a bonus,I use to live there an our room was the cleanness because I cleaned it! also it's taken us ages to get them to give Caden his dinner at 12 and not fanny about (they did this last year when we went to London for my OHs birthday it was 12 so I said it's Cadens lunchtime they including my OH were oh yeah let's get lunch took and hr to decide then we went somewhere else Caden ended up falling asleep so when woke him for his lunch he didn't want it then tea was a sandwich which he didn't eat because he had abit if his lunch at 4.30pm I wasn't impressed and I was pregnant so I tried not to be grumpy but hated the whole experience) so taking him for his bedroom routine would be a nightmare!

He has told me he doesn't want to stay there without me or my OH so it's settled he can make his own mind up now plus he is going to tell them that I don't like any t-shirts with trouble on them but I did bring it up the other day lol bless Caden he is my trooper he shouts at anyone he thinks is shouting at me so a debate about anything is not allowed lol

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless him for standing up for himself and his mummy lol

i thought i was the only one who didnt like those "naughty t-shirts" they used to be cute a few years back but now they are all over the place, i hadone for leo which said cheeky monkey with a picture of a monkey on it i just thought the monkey was cute, then this woman came over and went aw look at him yeah i bet you are a cheeky monkey you have trouble written all over your face - in a cutsy way but still - it really really peed me off because leo has always been incredibly well behaved, even now the only issue with him is the occassional slapping incident which is completely down to being frustrated, ever since then no more trouble t shirts lol


----------



## tas1

Oh really,I get Caden them and call him a cheeky monkey! I just think it brands them as naughty!

Well I'm trying to get ready but I have one sleepy baby who won't sleep so I cant get a shower yet!

Has everyone got there next orders in? I have to get up on Saturday morning :( but it's so worth it coz Cadens jeans last years except the grass stains on them! 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Tas I dont think you are been unreasonable at all :nope: trust your judgement and you have perfectly good reason for him not staying overnight :thumbup:

Well I was logged on for the Next sale at exactly 9am and tbh it was crap :dohh: Most of the stuff pre-listed yesterday was already gone and it was mostly Summer stuff left which is no good because we have ample :thumbup: I did however manage to spend 160.00 :rofl: I bought a load of autumn/winter stuff for Charlie which came to about 100.00 (non sale) then I bought a duvet, pillows and a jacket for myself which were in the sale and then I bought a few things for Oliver (non sale) I think I did quite well tbh I got charlie ......

x2 fleece sleep suits
x1 sleepsuit `little brother`
x1 flat cap
x1 pair of bootees
x2 winter hats
x1 pair of jeans
x2 long sleeved mummy/daddy logo tops
x1 fleece jacket with teddy bear ears :cloud9:
x1 knitted type cardigan thick
x1 3 piece set, jeans, top and v-neck vest

All from the new collection :winkwink: I AM SO NAUGHTY :rofl:

Then I got my jacket, duvet and pillows and Oliver got a fleece jacket and some socks for next school term :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol is the store sale saturday? I am not a big sale person but could have a nose around


----------



## tas1

Lol madly you are naughty but it's mainly for Charlie so it's acceptable lol that's what I tell my OH anyway lol!

It is indeed if I were you I would try and go early because everything really does go it's crazy how many people elbow you out the way lol and sometimes I'm one of them lol! What I do is grab loads in he sizes I want then find a corner sort out what is nice then pay for it lol! I get my nephew some stuff too for Christmas sad I know but why not! Baby stuff goes the faster,I'm dragging my mum so she can look for Caden and I can do Caleb lol I've only managed to get up early once but I was so excited I woke up at 3.15 then went down at half past lol but it was an experience

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,over here anyway the store sale starts at like 5am on the saturday morning.There is usually way more girl stuff there,but most of it will be summer.I actually have bought the boys stuff for the following summer and kept them up,jeans and shorts and polo shirts don't go out of fashion!
Don't think I'll make it there this time,but I have already bought some wee summer dresses for teagan in the mothercare sale!50% off,size 12-18months:blush:
I'm sure I would get a bit carried away with myself if I went this wk end,so prob just as well there's no spare cash!!

Well we had our vaccinations.Poor shay,his wee lip was quivering when she was getting the needle ready,even though we were distracting him,but he was so brave,he snuggled into me real tight and didn't cry:thumbup:
Teagan had a 5 minute scream,then finished her bottle and went to sleep.
Glad shay is done now at least.He got a chocolate lolly,and transformers cap and sunglasses for being so good!So of course oran did too!

You did well madly at the sales!

My friend is calling up with her 2 girls now shortly so off to mop my floors!


----------



## vbaby3

Lol our next is the same tas,you gotta elbow your way in,boy stuff is real hard to find.I've always found great stuff for my nieces,especially my niece in oz,they're seasons are opposite so I get her loads of summer stuff to send for her birthday in october lol!!


----------



## molly85

lol i have summer stuff for next year to bleeding mothercare. the prt time dad is having a nap 

abs has been a bit grumpy yesterday and today i really don't think sshe knows matt hes all cuddling her up making sure shes not cold he has no idea she now likes to playand be mobile. shes miss independant wanting her chair but he makes me feel bad constantly picking her up. 

we may have had a little accident last night so think i am going to cancel my smear and swabs yikes.


----------



## vbaby3

OOpsies molly!
Make sure you go for your smear next month if you cancel this month,don't keep putting it off.
Teagan is in her swing a lot too,she likes it,loves to watch what the boys are doing.I don't have time to cuddle her all day so she's pretty independent too.She does get lots of daddy cuddles in the evening coz I go to bed early and dh stays up to do the bedtime feed.She adores him,I swear when he comes in from work he comes in the back door,if we're in the sitting room he shouts in hello while he's taking off his boots and she instantly smiles when she hears his voice!
Don't feel bad that you don't constantly pick her up,you're with her all day,so I think the daddies need to compensate with lots of cuddles coz they only see them for a few hrs most days.


----------



## molly85

its more hes sat there cuddling her and somethings saying give her backshes mine! lol 


do i have to have it done????


----------



## vbaby3

Do you have to have what done?a smear?


----------



## molly85

oh dear dippy head thats what i think i meant. ouch just got head butted to the eye socket


----------



## vbaby3

You sound as bad as me lol!!
Yes get a smear done if thats what you meant.lol!
Better to get 1 done before you go ttc baby no2!!


----------



## molly85

i just hate the idea of some one with there head up there the checks with abby weren't to bad it was just a hand and well givining birth took no time and i was oissed on g&a for stitches eugh do i go wake matt up? hhm yes i think i might when the heck do i get a nap hmmmm


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. Madcat left a little while ago. I thought you ladies might like to see some pics. A couple of Indigo and Bailey, my current favourite of Indigo and an adorable one of my two sprogs (even if I do say so myself!)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0175sm.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 8









IMGP0176sm.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6









IMGP0152sm.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6









IMGP0162sm.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwww! I love the pics PB and madcat :hugs:

:wacko: Alex is on a feeding frenzy again and won't settle. It's hot here today so I'm putting it up to that. The only way he would sleep last night was next to me. I don't think DH and I will ever sleep in the same bed again :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Hey ladies. Madcat left a little while ago. I thought you ladies might like to see some pics. A couple of Indigo and Bailey, my current favourite of Indigo and an adorable one of my two sprogs (even if I do say so myself!)

those are quite amusing of our two!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry for the self involved post but am :cry:

I found out today I am not getting the tax overpayment on my maternity pay back :cry: I paid tax of 1000.00+ and should not have paid any tax on it at all because its under the taxable limit and was counting on the payment back because it equates to 3 months worth of SMP :( The Tax office tell me that they cannot refund it even though they agree SMP is none taxable because I will be working at some point between 26th Nov )when my SMP is claimed until) and 5th April (end of Tax year) I dont really understand why this matters because my SMP is my income up to 26th November and it really shouldnt matter if I am working after this period because I will still have my tax entitlement for this year to use against any earning BUT apparently it does so they wont refund it :cry: I have budgetted with my lump sum payment and we can managed up until next month but then we will have a bill shortfall of 600.00 a month alone so feck knows what we are going to do :shrug: Charlie isnt even 3 months old and it looks like I will have to leave him by the time he is 4 months old to return to work :sad2: DH doesnt really seem to give a damn either and so I have spent the evening job hunting and sending applications :cry: I mean how can the tax office do such a thing to a working Mummy whos just had a baby, SMP is half my monthly wage and we budgetted well for that but to lose 3 months worth well there isnt even words for it :nope: I just know I wont enjoy the time I have left with Charlie now because I will be frantically job hunting I have 6-7wks grace to secure something. Not sure the light at the end of the tunnel where DHs job is concerned is going to happen either because he cant be bothered chasing the agency :cry: 

Ladies I may not be around much in the future :sad1:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Oh Madly, that's terrible!!!!! How could they do that? It was their error so they should pay you! Is there anything else you can do, like appeal that decision? I couldn't imagine going back to work when Alex is 3 months old :( I suppose we do have it easier. In the USA, women only get 6 weeks of maternity and then they have to go back to work. Plus it's unpaid. :nope:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh Madly:hugs::growlmad::nope:

Just a quick one as i have to go to Bailey, I hope you get a bit more support from DH, this is so dissapointing to hear:cry:, I'll do you a proper reply soon hun x


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly that can't be right. I think you need to sit down and calculate how much smp you have been paid gross, how much tax has gone off it. Get the info on rates and the tax free personal allowance from the hmrc website and check everything against everything else. Smp is taxable but the allowance is £6k ish so smp mostly doesn't breach that. If you work then yes to will go over your tax allowance but there's no guarantee of work for them to base this on. If you found work and had used all your allowance on the smp then you should simply be taxed on your full earnings (normally on a fixed salary the personal allowance is distributed across the year but it doesn't have to be done that way). If you look for work early then you're likely to be liable to pay back some of your smp. I think you need to get some external advice about this. If you want to pm me the details (better on fb) I can chat about it with my brother who works in finance and knows a fair bit about this sort of thing. I am sure that there are alternative ways of sorting the tax. When self employed you pay the tax the year after your earnings. I am sure that normal employees (or unemployed!) don't have to be on the PAYE system and can do tax returns. Plus there are different codes.

You should also contact tax credits to discuss your situation. They should be able to help if your income will be too low to manage.


----------



## molly85

madly demand to speak to the organ grinder rather than the monkeys at the tax office grrrrrr on your behalf.

4 years together and the man doesn't know what bread i like i cried in asda. god i hope af is on way 


pb & cat great pics


----------



## tas1

Oh no madly that's awful I hope you can get help and it all works out for you!

Great pics pb and madcat!!

Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies i started with menstrual like cramping today- and called my midwife and they said i have to time them because they could be contractions!!! anyone else's labor start like this?


----------



## molly85

i had thatasi was dilating prior to labour then it got more intence


----------



## PeanutBean

I had cramps quite a bit in the last few days/weeks Dare. If they start to get regular and come in waves then it's most likely the real thing!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks so much ladies! Cramps were pretty consistent this am but seem to have stopped now. I just never even thought they could be it:


----------



## molly85

oh god the waves thanks for the reminder PB eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw dare fingers crossed this is the beginning for you!

lovely pics ladies!

madly i cant believe that! i would defo try appealing that decision! but goodness me that is one hell of a lot of stress that you simply do not need! especially as it isnt even your fault in the first place! its not like its £100 quid its £1000!

afm well a bit of a day i had my growth scan today which went well then i had a consultant appointment which is basically a health visitor appointment where they do all the tests blood etc etc an actual consultant appointment and then another midwife appointment. the testing appointment went well i mean its only testing and then the last thing she said to me was i have seen your notes, i think you have a very strong case for c section you should be booking it today.

well we walk into the consultant appointment and this woman says you are going for vbac arent you? no. instantly face like a complete slapped arse. she shouted WHY. i simply said i do not want to go through what i did with leo again. and then she went sarcastically which waaaaasss. read my f-ing notes you rude cow. basically she completely dismissed me said she would not be booking me a c section date, wanted me to come back at 38 weeks (?!?!?) to discuss it with someone else!

wo wo wo i said, that is term and only two weeks away from full term, i know your game you will give in to my c section at 38 weeks because i will not change my mind then you will tell me you do not have an appointment for 2 or 3 weeks by which point i will be 41 weeks you lot will hope i have gone into natural labour by that point and will be pushing me to "oh just give it ago!" 

and you know what! she didnt even flipping deny it! she went well you might want to once you are in labour.

so i got angry and inpolite. i was in labour for 3 days with him, i actually enjoyed the challenge, i wanted just gas and air but was forced an epidural, i wanted to be completely natural birth and ended up with an emergency and my main thing i wanted was to be able to hold my baby and get to keep him and go home with him instead he got snatched off me, placed into an induced sleep for 5 days i couldnt hold him all that time and was told that if he didnt die chances are he would be transferred 300 miles away. his conditional which i 100% blame the people in this very building for was life threatening so dont you sit there and tell me i will be pleased to attempt vbac just because of a few contractions that does NOT change the fact i do not trust you lot not to almost kill my baby again with your slow reactions, being bored at my labour because i had an epidural so bored you dont talk to me for four hours and sit on the other side of the room filling out paperwork when you were supposed to be monitoring my baby and not noticing his distress. you are seriously suggesting i will let all that go because of a few bloody contractions!

by which point i burst into tears and woman with slapped arse face turned around said well i am actually not a consultant so i cant make a decision on this, (really pist she lead us to believe she was a consultant) you should come back at 38 weeks but i will bring you back at 36 and here you go here are some tissues. when i next looked up she looked like she was going to hug me (would have slapped her)

cant believe they fecked my labour up last time, almost led to the death of my son, read my notes and STILL are trying to force me to trust them. i am not trying to avoid pain, c sections are incredibly painful, i dont care about having a set day and time, i dont care that my va jay jay will be "untarnished" i dont care about all that! i just want to be able to take my baby home without worrying for the next year that she might be braindamaged from all the oxygen deprivation thank you very much!

sorry for massively long rant, i have been trying to calm my dh down all day about it as he is fuming but that has meant i havent had a rant about it. gah i understand the whole policy or repeat c sections and i agree with it, but when someone has a genuine reason for wanting one they should not be made to feel like a complete twat for it


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> i had thatasi was dilating prior to labour then it got more intence

same here!:thumbup:


Morning all!


how are we all doing?. i had a sleep through till 5.15 again & that was with him having an empty stomach, he was so whacked out after his playdate i couldnt wake him for milk for love nor money!.

OMG.my little boy has accidently nodded off in his cot. He was watching his mobile in there for ages, i went to the loo and came back thinking it had gone quiet in there, and hes snooring away,i just had to get a blanket out and cover him up!


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Kate I'm glad you didn't take no for an answer well done to you for not getting push about! And hugs to you I hope they book a date soon!

Well I've hoovered all the house done two loads of washing I'm about to hang the second lot out and go out! Caleb is just falling asleep so I might not have to put the carrier on me so I can hang washing out lol Caden has gone out with the inlaws they texted me yesterday asking for Caden to be ready for 8.30am so I texted saying I'll text you when he wakes up coz that's his normal waking time and I'm not waking him but I did at 8 so he could get some breakfast coz I knew they would turn up at 8.30am and rush him out the door which they did,he didn't even have his drink they just let's get dressed see you later bye not even a cuddle with their other grand son just a little hello! I know they only come and got Caden early because they wanted him to stay at there's so it was easy on them but sorry I can get my son up at whatever time you say! My OH said it's so they don't get caught in traffic.....erm hello don't you think there will be traffic at that time since most people start work at 9,whatever though! I've told them he has spare clothes in his bag and a big bottle of juice that I made up let's see how much he has of it or will they once again ignore me and give him fruit shoots!

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all,Well Teagan slept thru last night:happydance:
From 10 last night until bang on 6am!:happydance:
She's had a couple of once offs like this,but would be lovely to think she's getting there,nightfeeds are really starting to do my head in lol!!
Or maybe it was just her jabs yesterday knocked her out and she'll be back to the old routine tonight:wacko:

Madly,:hugs:hope everything works out ok,x

Nomore,hope you get your section date soon.x

Dare I had af type cramps for a good 10wks:wacko:,but the fact you're just getting them now is a good sign that something is happening,even if its not for a couple of wks yet.
Like the others have said,mine went from a constant af cramp,to coming in waves that you could actually time.

Lovely pics peanut and madcat!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Grrrr, it bugs me when grandparents think they can just throw all your rules out the window! It's about consistancy. Yes, they can do some special things, but knowingly giving your son something that makes his poos runny is wrong. I would send them the dirty nappies in the mail :haha:

Alex is a month old!!!! :cloud9: It's gone by so fast! We had a good night last night, but DH is driving me bonkers! He's having his leaving do and the headwetting tonight. He's promised to be home by 10pm. I'm going for an hour from 7pm-8pm with Alex, but then I get to come home and take care of all the bedtime routine. *sigh* DH doesn't see why I'm mad about him getting to stay out. I'm thinking of telling him the door will be locked at 10pm and if he stays out later, he better find somewhere else to sleep :haha:


----------



## tas1

Thanks Ozzie! 

I don't see why men get to go out when do we get chance?!? Never.....we have to plan it months year in advance and we still get moaned at or like my OH says he's going out as well....erm I'm sure you went out on your own! 

I'm tempted to do some more washing since it is nice out! I'm trying to work out how much money I'll have for the next sale lol,I've got my little bag ready! Not sure whether I should spend my birthday money on the boys I doubt I'll have time to look for me! And I won the weigh in at our family weight loss competition,I had lost 2lbs this month to win lol was a nice £30!

Need to cut Calebs nails now he is asleep

Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks ladies. Hoping it is the start of something- having them on and off again this morning.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. Busy day. We took Indigo swimming for the first time today. A bit like with her bath she didn't laugh or cry but looked interested the whole time. Lol We had to get a disposable swim nappy as our reusable is still a bit big but the disposables size 1 is from 16lb. What's that all about? :wacko: Byron loved it so much. He's been going with DH quite regularly for a year and a half now and the swimplay teacher said he's ready for pre-school classes now. Unfortunately they're on a Monday at they pool so we need to see if we can find one on a Friday.

Just ordered a tonne of storage boxes so I can continue with my household purge and reorganise. Going to order a 2TB external hard drive too as we are seriously struggling for space on our PC. Just trying to decide which one...


----------



## madcatwoman

I seriously need to sort out the swimming thing as Bailey loves a bath Soooo much!:haha::baby:

Just not sure how id juggle me and baby and prepairing both of us, i need to do as you suggested yesterday and phone the leisure centre up and see what facilities they have for babies really


----------



## molly85

i got abby extra small swim nappies from huggies. 

I saved myself loads of cash for next year and god abby a load of clothes from tesco we can it plain pasta for a month if she has clothes for next year. Matt of course looks as if i have lost it. 

busy day here the stupid prescriptin request thing at our pharmacy didn't request my meds abby was with my neighbour for nearly an hour instead of the 15 minutes it was meant to be. Neighbour is lovely so no probs there just was dead peed off the medication could have been essentiial


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Hope your all ok!

I've been to the next sale like a crazy person got up at 2.30am! But I got loads of stuff,Caleb now has 6-9month and 9-12months clothes and I got Caden a few jeans t-shirts (one matching one with Caleb lol) pair of wellies pair of shoes and his first pair of boxers he's tried them on already and loves them! I bought myself a pair of jeans but thought i was entitled to it since I put £50 of my birthday money in! Anyways I spent £139 I could of spent more but I put loads back,at one point I had three bags full lol but managed to get it down to one bag! My OH moaned I didn't get him anything but he doesn't need it but he is saying I'm working all those hours for what for ern your sons clothes....dick!!! Sorry! 


Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awww, give him a slap Tas!

Let Alex cry last night and it cut me like a knife! He was fed, changed, and had cuddles so I knew there was nothing wrong with him. I have to say though, it worked! He cried for about 15 minutes and then went to sleep. Then, throughout the night, he slept after each feed with just a bit of fussing. I hate that I had to harden myself, but I see the results. Plus I know he wasn't in pain or hurting, just being a cheeky monkey wanting to sleep next to me!


----------



## tas1

Sometimes Ozzie that's all they need! I've started being abit harder and not letting Caleb sleeps in my bed much but I do need to start putting him to bed awake but he falls asleep with his bottle! Its good that you know which cry is which sometimes Caleb does a different cry then I realise it's a tired one but he is putting it on just to be cuddled lol!

I have a dribbley baby,it's so strange to have a baby who is opposite to what you know lol and he's a hand chewer whether as Caden wasnt or a dribbler,I never used a bib with Caden til he ate but even then he wasn't messy he's more messy now!

Just watching the cutest thing Caden is playing Calebs hands like drums and Caleb is smiling then cuddling him and now teaching him how to shoot a gun lol Caleb loves it he's talking to Caden and Caden is talking to Caleb so cute! I'm sure Caleb loves Caden more than me 

What's everyone got planned for today? 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thank you for all your words of support about my tax rebate or lack of it as the situation currently is :hugs:

Dare sounds like me too :winkwink: Any news?

NOMORE well done you for standing your ground ..... dont stand for anything less ..... fecking idiots it really annoys me when they dont listen to you especially when it comes down to an expectant mummys previous experience :trouble: The amount of times during pregnancy people asked why I had had two GTTs irritated me READ MY DAMN NOTES!!! and when we returned about the growth scan to except it to be told `no sorry we have changed our minds!` I was absolutely raged that was the last straw and I changed consultant teams back to the team who delivered Oliver :) I dont regret that decision because as you know I ended up with an assisted delivery again and the team were bloody fantastic :thumbup: 

:happydance: well done Teagan for sleeping through :)

Tas glad you made the Next sale and got a load of bargains :winkwink: :trouble: to your OH honestly men dont think about clothing the kids :dohh: Your OH comes into play here too Molly mmmmmmmmmm Abby needs clothes to wear :hissy: wait will DH sees my Next bill :rofl: Am just so naughty but I do have the money to pay it to one side :winkwink:

Ozzie did your DH make it home for 10pm :winkwink:

Peanut swimming sounds great :thumbup: we are thinking of getting Oliver some classes locally this coming school year too :) Am wondering also if Charlie would like swimming cause he hates the bath still :dohh: 

Well Charlie has reverted back to sleeping through or he did last night :lol: Me and DH switched sides of the bed which I hate but he said he would sort Charlie if need be so I could sleep so I couldnt really complain :dohh: Typically our boy went down at 10.45pm and woke up at 7.15am :shock: I guess sods law if we hadnt of swapped sides of the bed he wouldnt have slep through :dohh: He then went back down about 7.45am and we eventually got up at 9.15am :happydance: We all showered and Oliver is now out for the day with my Sister :thumbup: Its :rain: so we have decided to stay in today and rest up :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My update on the financial front :thumbup:

Things are looking up :) I got a letter today about one of the tax rebates I am getting and its nearly 300.00 :wohoo: ( no cheque though apparently its following :dohh: ) I can send the enclosed form back immediately and put in another claim for more back but am going to hang fire for a week or so before sending it because then they will process two months for me instead of one :thumbup: We also got our tax credits award form back (its taken them weeks because they keep doing it wrong :growlmad: ) anyway it came and it was wrong again!!!!! .... although Charlie has now been added ( he was missed off it before although that was why we rang them to amend because Charlie had been born :shrug: ) the payments hadnt changed and they still had me down as working which I am not :nope: So DH rang them and they are going to re-do it :thumbup: apparently they put me down as working because even though we told them I was now redundant and probably not returning to work at all the system picked up my lump sum maternity payment which was just short of 4k and they have assumed this is my monthly income .... YEAH RIGHT :rofl: I WISH :haha: DH has put them straight and a quick calculation by the woman on the phone tells us now that am not working and probably wont be again our payments will go up as we suspected because we now drop lower then the earning threshold of 30k which means our payments will be more than the basic we have always recieved for Oliver :happydance: It means I can work if I chose but only need to work a minimum amout of hours so am going to speak to my parents about working say 10hrs a week for them for minimum wage (even though they pay staff more than that!) to keep under the 30k but to also earn me some spends for my pocket :winkwink: My Mum needs my help anyway when my Sister goes on mat leave come end of this month and as my Dads accountant will claim back her SMP her wage will be free (to pay someone to cover her!) which is more than I want to take anyway :winkwink: and in return I will offer to work whatever hrs my Mum needs me but only take 2hrs pay a day :thumbup: DH still doesnt want me to work but I want to have some money of my own even if it is only a little bit :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He came home at 20 to 11 :dohh: But in all fairness, he did phone and tell me it was because one of his friends showed up late.

*sigh* I knew I shouldn't have posted in baby club about letting Alex cry. I've been told that he's too young to CIO and it can cause brain damage! What scare mongering!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh ozzie take no notice :hissy:

Charlie has screamed so much in his little life due to the reflux you just wouldnt believe :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Regardless of the brain damage aspect, which is meant to be linked to crying raising their temperatures, I was told by neonatal not to let Noah cry it out. They didn't advise it as a practice until 6 months onwards. That said Noah like Charlie has screamed for scotland with his reflux but I've only ever left him for a couple of minutes til I went and had a few deep breaths to myself and then gone back. 

We are having a crap time of things Noah is hardly eating now we are down to 20oz a day from 36oz two weeks ago. Probably won't be about much while things are like this as it's so hard trying to look after him when his reflux is so bad on my own. 

Massive hugs to everyone and I'll try to keep up to date even if I'm not getting a chance to post.


----------



## tas1

Just wrote a long post but my fat fingers pressed something else!

Yay for getting your pennies sorted!!!!!

Take no notice what they say Ozzie 
Xx


----------



## tas1

Hugs gilz!!!! Your doing a great job especially because you are doing it on your own !! It's only a few weeks til you can wean him isn't it???

Xx


----------



## gilz82

He'll be four months three weeks tomorrow. I have a consultant appointment a week on Monday so I'm going to ask if we really have to wait until then. I've spoken to a few other parents on various reflux forums who have babies with severe reflux like Noahs and some of them weaned at 3 months with their consultants in agreement. I understand why the guidelines are there for weaning and I tend not to like to break the rules as such but he's going backwards at an alarming rate. So far today he's had two bottles, point blank refused the third and has taken a total of 7oz!!

Gla you got some bargains at the next sale. As madly I think said most of the good stuff disappeared online on wednesday so I didn't get much for Noah on Thursday. A few 6-9 and 9-12 months t-shirts and that was I really. 

Mums with older children where is best and most reasonable price wise for jammies. I don't want to keep putting Noah in sleepsuits at night for much longer but the jammies I've seen in asda in small sizes are all Disney ones, which I don't mind, but they are rather expensive because of the Disney branding.


----------



## PeanutBean

Gilz we have had jammies from M&S (3 pack, good quality, fairly cheap), Debenhams (little bit more expensive but more fun and great quality), Sainsburys (these were Peppa and haven't as lasted as well as I would've liked).

As for CIO, not sure I'd call 15 mins CIO. Indigo might be crying that long before I can get to her if there is some shit going down with Byron. I wouldn't leave her that long with the bright red uber-screaming they only do when they're in a maximum state, you can feel them getting hot then. Byron we never left because he would literally cry forever. I've no doubt said this before but the night before we took him into bed he didn't fall asleep til 6am ish and he screamed pretty much the whole of that night. That was about 8 weeks. Indigo quite often falls asleep after a bit of a whinge before I can get to her. :shrug:

There isn't evidence showing that excessive crying causes damage anyway. The evidence shows it raises their temp and separate evidence shows a raised temp can affect the brain. I've not seen how this directly compares, like how long and how often a temp would be required to cause any damage. It's not like 5 mins of crying does it or an awful lot of kids would be brain damaged!

I'm not particularly an advocate of CIO as I personally prefer to hold the baby even if I have other things to do but as I said I don't have that luxury with Indigo. I'm an advocate of doing what works for you and your baby that keeps you both sane.

Well we went to buy grout this morning. Very exciting. DH is going to smash off the last of the crap old tiles in the shower now that we have been able to cut the replacements. Not looking forward to a few days without the shower. It's fast drying grout but the wall the shower is on is plasterboard and it's pretty much impossible to get a tile off without going through the board. That'll mean having to fill the whole before continuing.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly! Thanks for sticking up for me :kiss: I should know better by now after all the craziness in Baby Club in the past. I may just stick to asking you ladies for advice from now on! :hugs:

I can't believe Noah is going to be 4 months old soon!!! Seems like yesterday you were announcing his birth :hugs:

ETA: Thanks PB. It wasn't like I left him alone or anything! I was right there in the same room. I would never leave him alone in a room. I think some of the ladies in there thought I left him alone. :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!

Madly so glad thigs seem to be working out!
Ozzie you do what feels right for you and alex,don't mind anyone else.
Tas gald you got some bargains.
Gilz so sorry Noah is going backwards.x

I'm just back from getting a huge grocery shop.
Dh is now on his 2 wks summer hols:happydance:
don't have the money to go anywhere for proper holidays,so we're just gonna do day trips here and there.
Weather permitting of course,as everywhere we want to go is outdoor so fingers crossed the sun shines for the next 2 wks,or I'll settle for no rain!

Teagan the big tease didn't sleep through last night,so it seems its only once offs now and again!!!At least dh will be doing his share now he's off.
Enjoy the rest of the wk end ladies!x


----------



## tas1

Well gilz I hope the consultant let's you wean him soon!

Caleb is gonna have an extra feed today coz OH didn't rock him back to sleep at 5.30 he brought him downstairs and waited for me at 7 to come in so I fed him but he only had 5oz and fell asleep then 2.5hrs later he wakes up hungry! He normally has four feeds in a day now but it means his last feed is at 5.30 so I might top him up after his bath so he'll sleep well!

I'm going to my cousins kids christening tomorrow which is at half 10 and they live in Barnsley so have to be up early  so tonight I'll get kids clothes ready and Calebs bag then theres not much messing in morning. 

Best cook some tea even though I can't be arsed!! Next sale really takes it out on you lol

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz you are doing a wonderful job :hugs: Charlie is hard work at times and I know Noah has it far worse so I can only imagine how hard things are for you especially when you are on your own :hugs: I think the early weaning may just be a good move if all are in agreement :thumbup: am not one for breaking rules either but if Charlie tolerates weaning at 4mths as oppose to nearer 6mths then we will be going for it too because although the gaviscon has settled him immensely we still have those nasty shrill crying days and evenings :cry: On the subject of PJs Charlie has the George Disney branded ones :dohh: However they do do `plainer` ones in packs of 2 which if I remember are a lot cheaper :thumbup: also can recommend Matalan and M&S oh and Next but then they tend to be expensive too :wacko:

Ozzie I was going to comment that I didnt remember you posting you had left Alex alone in a dark room but then I saw your post :winkwink: Honestly some people just jump on the `you are in the wrong and you are a bad mummy` bangwagon :growlmad:

:happydance: for DH been on Summer Hols vbaby :) I will keep everything crossed for good weather :thumbup: We too cant afford an hol this year so will be doing days trips however DH hasnt taken a block of hol this year he has taken a few days off each week of the six week hols so I have some support at home :dohh: This is a BIG school hol and will be the first time I have had both boys on my own for such a long period day in day out so we thought it best he had a few days at home each week as oppose to say two weeks off together :winkwink:

:happydance: for grouting Peanut not the best job to be doing in the world but very essential :thumbup: 

Well Ladies thank you for your lovely comments :hugs: Am just estatic I am going to be staying at home :wohoo: I have spoken to my Mum and put my proposition forward ( working 10hrs a week but more if they require whilst my Sis is on Mat Leave and only taking home pay of 60.00 a week + any cash in hand work :winkwink: ) My Mum said she will speak with Dad and they will sort something out she says she mainly needs my help through the day the odd day a week AND I can take Charlie with me :happydance: Things just seem to be working out great :cloud9:


----------



## DaretoDream

Madly- nothing really new! Had a few cramps in the am- but then nothing. And feeling decent today- but dog has been extra clingy and needy and whiny so wondering if he is sensing something i can't feel yet? He only started doing this about 2 days ago with the start of the cramps. So assuming... he knows something is happening. Lets hope!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooh sounds promising Dare :winkwink: fxed she doesnt keep you waiting too long our grad babies seem to want to hold on for some reason well except little Noah :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

Hi girls, ive just tried to speed read everything lol:haha:

Gilz, you know to email/text me anytime you need to talk :hugs:

Tas, ive got myself some sale stuff too, not from next though, but from BHS online, 4 tops and a cardi, really cheap!:winkwink:

Madly, so glad things are looking a bit brighter than they were the other day for you hun!:thumbup:


erm, i dont have much news really:shrug:, all quiet on this front!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I tell you what ozzie those people must have perfect babies! I had to leave leo to cry it out in the end because he was so incredibly obviously just wanting cuddles and although i wouldnt want him feeling neglected it would sometimes take an hour to get him to sleep and then of course got to the point he wouldnt put himself to sleep at night. when i went back to work dh started rocking him to sleep again because he loved watching him sleep, great . . . a 10 month old who will not put himself to sleep at night is ridiculous and what i was heading towards being one of those women who has their child in bed with them when they are ten or having to be with them in their bed 

i will honestly not be making the same mistake again! of course i will not let my baby get hot, distressed and will not leave the room but i do believe that forming good habits early on is a good thing, such as i have always brished leos gums, i have never had a problem with being able to brush his teeth things like that. 

gilz hun it was incredibly hard looking after leo more or less on my own as dh worked 60-70 hours a week mostly 7am-10pm with one day off it honestly felt like being a single mother. i was incredibly lucky to have an easy baby, you have not got it easy at all and are doing it more or less solo you are doing such a fabulous job dont you dare be hard on yourself hun! you are an absolute legend in my eyes with how you are getting on with noah, it will get easier hun but my goodness you are more than able to feel like an absolute trooper with all you have been through

madly so glad that the financials are looking resolved hun that must be a weight off your mind i am hoping that i wont have to work so much, dh doesnt want me working at all but i would want my own money even just for my own things and savings etc - plus sounds bad but work is a little bit of a break, keeps your mind ticking over and also keeps your cv full of employment history!

afm! after such a lovely day weather wise yesterday it had to turn on the day where my family were playing a football tournement in tribute to my grandad lol we were out in it from 9am and it literally pelted it down right until it was finished at 3pm! one of my uncles bought a gazebo but forgot the sides lol so we were all huddled under it with golf umbrellas covering the sides lol never been so wet in my life lol

was a good day though all my family keep saying they are desperate to "retire" and allow the young ones to take over the family team but they cant resist, one goal goes in on the last game and they fork all the youngsters off the pitch to have a go themselves lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz, i have to say Nomore has said it all here, because this is exactly what i think of you too!:hugs:



> gilz hun it was incredibly hard looking after leo more or less on my own as dh worked 60-70 hours a week mostly 7am-10pm with one day off it honestly felt like being a single mother. i was incredibly lucky to have an easy baby, you have not got it easy at all and are doing it more or less solo you are doing such a fabulous job dont you dare be hard on yourself hun! you are an absolute legend in my eyes with how you are getting on with noah, it will get easier hun but my goodness you are more than able to feel like an absolute trooper with all you have been through


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all. Madly and PB did a great job of standing up for me :kiss: I love you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

:hugs: & :kiss: to all sorry I haven't caught up

I got jacob weighed on wenesday and he was 8lbs 13oz last wednesday he weighed 7lbs 13oz so he put a whole pound on in a week!:happydance:

Crap...Better go little man has woken up for a bottle!

:flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow ozzie! just read the thread! just wow! i wrote a whole response to some of the comments but thought better of it

i almost choked when that poster suggested any crying might be dangerous for alex, erm how is he supposed to communicate then? 

they mostly sound incredibly self rightous and like another poster pointed out that you were looking for support not to be made feel ten million times worse! 

ignore them completely hun! you are not silly, if your baby sounds distressed you will go to them, you never left him alone and boy 15 mins! leo cried in my arms for double that when i realised we had run out of formula (i know! how!?) and dh had to get some! he was really really screaming! i understand some were saying yeah he needs comfort but there is a big difference to a want for a cuddle when they have already had lots and screaming to the point of getting hot etc . . . silly women

i am like you now, i dont comment on any subject deemed controversial, the other day in an alcohol thread i put i dont drink anyway so to me i find it as easy as giving up liver or pate i dont like either of those so it doesnt bother me, the next poster jumped on it and said there was absolutley no comparison to alcohol and the risks of liver and pate blah blah blah provided links to websites on the affects of liver and then alcohol quoting this and that basically tearing me to shreds which i found odd as i was on the same side ofthe argument as her so i responded with ok heres an edit to my post i find alcohol easy to give up because it does nothing for me, much like i find it easy not to pick up a dog turd off the floor and eat it, idont like to eat dog turd, it does nothing for me so find it easy not to eat. i never looked to see if there was a response but gah you cant even be on the same side without being dissected and jumped onon those controversial subjects, just go to people who know you and will not judge you no matter what xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cloud9: Yeah my "brain damaged" baby can hold his head up at 4 weeks!!!!!! Love his face in the first pic :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P7160043.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









P7160044.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

Gah ozzie I feel like it was all my fault after our chat last night but seems to have done the trick for just given you that inner courage to just give you both a bit of space.

Gi.z massive hugs to you hun and sooo sorry I haven't text as much recently. dropping feeds maybe his age abby has just done the same trying to get 5oz in her is really tough so she's only just getting 20oz a day as they are the same gestational age might be a growth thing. Fingers crossed he is on the baby rice asap. or slip him some of that yummy pear stuff.

Yay for sorting finances out Madly. 


grouting sounds fun PB

and hugs to everyine else.

AFM
We've had a busy day taking my mum to her school reunion lots of over 50's cooing over abby she lasted over an hour before getting tetchy far more than i did. Got her home gave her a bath top up of milk and shes fast asleepwoke once for her dummy and thats it. So tierd after getting up to early. Am seriously looking at TTC a bit earlier so I don't have to go back to work next year.


----------



## molly85

Ohhh ozzie so jealous abby only did this properly for the first time today. SHe can do it sat but not laid


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie fab pictures! xkx


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:WELL!.
Morning all:coffee:

Bravely or stupidly i decided if were were ever going to:sex:again then it was last night or never. so i made the brave move.

:nope:it was SOOOO uncomfortable, it really was, i simply had to shut my eyes and hope it was all over soon. I honestly think ive been stitched up too tight or something:shrug: Of course DH was utterly supprised it would hurt at all, he said "But i thought you have healed?"...well i have, but i knew it might not be great(ok understatement). Anyway, ive decided rightly or wrongly i have to give it another month or two at least before i attempt a smear!:nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat did you use lube? I wouldn't even attempt it postnatally without. It won't br your stitches, it'll be your anxiety, hormones, tenderness from forceps and lack of recent activity. Remember it took me 8 months after the ventouse and forceps carry more maternal risk. My advice is both of you to relax about it, you do after all have the rest of your lives to do it and it really does get easier. I found last time that trying too soon just made me cry and feel even more broken.

I've not has a great night. Went to bed really late because of tiling then Byron woke us all up about 2ish screaming as he got tangled in something in the way to our room. Naturally Indigo then woke. Fed at half 2, again at half 4, again at half 6 and half 7 and has just now gone back to sleep. I've been awake since half 6 and didn't do great between feeds so I feel utterly wrecked. First thing this morning is grouting. There is a summer fair at the local garden centre we're taking Byron to then we want to do a supermarket shop so need to be at the fair quite early. Sigh. It's going to bs a long and busy day. Best get to that grouting at once...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

NOMORE sounds like a lovely day if not wayyyyyyyyy too wet :lol:

Ozzie lovely pics of your `brain damaged` boy :) .... I popped back into your thread and noticed even after Peanuts fab post :thumbup: People are still going on :growlmad: Honestly :dohh: 

Molly sounds like fun .... a reunion .... when you thinking of TTC again?

Peanut sounds like you have a busy but fun day planned :) Hope the weather is good :kiss:

madcat on the :sex: front the first few times we had :sex: it was really uncomfy but the last two times have been better :winkwink: I do feel broken tbh it just doesnt feel right :blush: but then I guess after my assisted delivery and parting with another 10lber its not going to :dohh: I dont remember feeling so broken after having Oliver though and we :sex: pretty soon after :wacko: I too have to book a smear but am going to hang fire for alot longer too I just couldnt bare the thought right now :nope: 

On the `broken feeling` front I have the most bizare problem :dohh: My bottom hurts when I sit down :dohh: well its not even my bottom I suppose its my tail bone it feels like its split in two and it aches something cronic its right at the top of what some people may term `your builders crack` :haha: Its been going on for weeks tbh but I just thought it would get better and the only thing that seems to help is walking :dohh: If am sat for any length of time my bum goes numb :wacko: Not sure what the solution is to this one but am thinking I may have caused some damage with all the pushing I did because boy did I push damn hard while they were prepping theatre to get Charlie out :cry: 

Another 11pm-7.15am stint over here :happydance: and last night Charlie did a full belly laugh for the 1st time :cloud9: DH was blowing raspberries on his bare belly and he was laughing and giggling for britain :lol: kinda reminded me of that baby milk advert with all the babies laughing in it :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Cute chortling madly! For the tail bone I would say don't despair just yet. I still get a sore pelvis when I do a lot of walking, it could well be that that area is still a bit soft. I have found that slouching with a rounded back puts pressure on the tail bone so perhaps try and always sit straight to spread the weight across your bum and see if it begins to ease off a bit over the following few says.

I love the post on ozzie's thread that says "you've clearly made up your mind" as if she's made some decision to never cuddle her baby! :dohh: I don't know about the rest of you but I've never really made any firm decisions about parenting (except I guess that I'm going to bf and not give them alcohol or chocolate as a newborn :winkwink:) preferring to adapt my parenting to my baby's disposition and the particular circumstances. It's not like every cry is identical. One wouldn't leave a sick baby to self settle where one might a whingey one.

Madly it is filthy wet here today! Everybody is already irritable and cross. Lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Tbh Ozzie if you were in the room it's not really CIO anyway just ignore them. Lottie cries for longer than that sometimes if I'm trying to sort James out. I NEVER venture into the baby club, I learnt that from last time. I find quite often it's first time mums who have just got on their high horse, theyll chill in a few months lol. 

Madly that's fab about SAHM so pleased for you!

Gilz :hugs: hun it's awful xx

Dare and nomore, getting close for you! I def had period type pains in the weeks leading up good luck!

AFM im in the worst mood ever, my next door neighbours decided to have an all night party, they are still going now!!! No sleep for me wish I wasn't such a light sleeper!


----------



## molly85

Oh man the baby club people are weird. What teh hell do they do when baby is crying because its tierd, I can't pick abby up and not cuddle and smile at her soshe has to sit in her chair or in her cot and winge away to herself no stimulation and she'll soon quieten down and go to sleep. Blahhhhhh

PB really no alcohol and chocolate as a baby abby helps herself to the laquoirs (a joke that I can't spell lol) 

Not bad last night abby was in bed by 20:15 straight to sleep she made a dummy request at just gone 21:00 then slept till 23:00 had a 3oz feed and back to sleep til 3am i am mean i gave her her dummy a few times and she nodded off I am trying to get back on 5oz feeds and failing miserably she then only took 3oz and back to sleep til 8am we did the same dummy thing til 9.30and we were both officially up even with the extra sleep I still felt rubbish.

Hugs claire bleeding neighbours and their partys`

Madly we are not sure we have only DtD once so far it was mildly uncomfortable but then after the beautiful tapestry the doctor did down there am not suprised plus the anxiety but once relaxed not to bad. Its actually aviscious circle for me most contraceptive destroy my drive but then without it Sod hates me I will be testing in a week or so just to check


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

DTD after a c section is not much better if i am honest lol obviously you dont have the worry of wondering if you are about to split your v jay jay back open but i felt a real pulling at the scar site and right inside was really nasty, just to give you a little tmi in the afternoon if i was on top i couldnt erm sit back for about a year afterwards poor dh loses almost all his favourite things post section lol

gah are they still banging on about it ozzie! they really are weird i think that the baby club attracts those women who make others feel particuarly bad about a decision they make just because it is different to their own

it goes on for the rest of your life:

dummy vs nothing
ff vs breast
co sleeping vs cot
own room vs in same room
making food vs not
which school is better
which clubs are better
i only feed mine organic food and never a treat shall pass their lips
mine is off to uni 
well mine is going to oxford where's yours going
mine is getting married
oh well mine already is and is having her 3rd baby she already has a boy and a girl so we dont mind what we will be blessed with
oh she is not ff

lol see those sorts of people will be arguing about how their great grandkids are bought up vs how others are, i am all for dedicated yourself to your baby and children i really do i like to think that i have completely adapted my life to being a mum for now but the women having a go ozzie will still be having a go when they are 80 instead of living it large at the bowls club causing trouble by having oto much pimms like we will lol


----------



## molly85

lol nomore your little list carried on in my head I was watching Gok earlier and it went off on a tangent of who had the camper child. I think my brain is officially mush.

the naughtyness continues abby was refusing to nap so iv'e covered her in a light blanket head to foot in her chair to block out the light now shes snoring away under there. shes perfectly happy like that i just wanted her rested or i will have an evilbaby later. must get those curtains up in her room so i can put her in her cot for a nap in the dark


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
madly I'have the tail bone things too,apparently its from big baby and posterior position in my case,put a lot more starin on my butt.Sitting,and trying to lean forward from sitting,and standing up from sitting hurts really really badly,also turning over in bed.
I'm waiting to see if it gradually fixes itself,as I don't really want a doc sticking her finger up my arse!!
On the smear front I've got to go to my gynaecologist 3rd august for colposcopy which is a million times worse than a smear:wacko:
I have no choice but to go,as I haven't had my follow up appointment after getting lletz done last june because I was preg.I'm shitting it!

Sex for me has been ok,bit uncomfy 1st time,but better since then.A few glasses of wine certaintly relaxes you:winkwink:

Well baby club would love this 1!!
I put my 11wk old in her cot in her own room last night!!
Bless her,she looked so tiny in her cot,she still woke for a feed at 4am.

The boys have a party this aftnoon,its in 1 of them really noisy places with the bouncy castles etc!fun for them,headache for me i'd say lol!


----------



## madcatwoman

Thanks peanut, no didnt use lube:dohh:, i was going to but last night i just had this moment of "now or never..get it over with":shrug:
I have to say, it was on the lower end of the pain scale,made me wince anyway(now i know what the upper end of the scale is like lol:haha:). I was expecting it to be uncomfortable but perhaps not quite like that:growlmad:
Bu youre right, i have had the forceps, the tearing, the stitching which i guess in the scheme of things has only recently healed and have read scar tissue remains tender for a while. Im going to wait a while before attempting again as you suggest. DH hadn't badgered me for :sex: but i guess i just felt he had been really good about it(esp as the last time was at 16 weeks pregers) so i thought it may have been a good move:shrug: Its brought me back to earth to realise im not right down there yet when i thought i may have been.

Madly, i can sympathise with the tailbone pain&numbness, not now, but i had it bad in 3rd tri, and come the last 2 months, i cancelled my cineworld card because i was completely unable to sit in their seats and watch a film!:nope:
for me however, it did go after delivery, same with my hips.
BUT
one thing i do have still(although not as bad as it once was) is when i have been walking for a while i get like a prickling/needle feeling round my bum:blush:, and i have felt where it is and it seems to be like scar tissue thats not very smooth.

I must say, even if i had had the perfect labour the healing itself would put me off doing it this way again.

On a good note, DH has bought me a laptop:winkwink:
i told him how i cant keep intouch with my friends on here/msn/FB etc like i used to, and end up with half written emails because our PC is set up in one end of the house and bailey & his stuff is in the other. Couldnt afford a new one but we won a bid on ebay for a reconditioned one. so i should have it sometime next week:flower:


----------



## molly85

yay for laptop


----------



## pinkclaire

That's great madcat! Tbf this time I have been fine pp and if it wasn't for the bleeding we'd have DTD nearly straight away. There is hope for a second time ladies!

Babyclub would have a fit at me as well, Lottie just slept for three hours on her front! My god, can you believe it lol. 

Grrr so tired!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

vbaby3 said:


> Hi girls,
> madly I'have the tail bone things too,apparently its from big baby and posterior position in my case,put a lot more starin on my butt.Sitting,and trying to lean forward from sitting,and standing up from sitting hurts really really badly,also turning over in bed.
> I'm waiting to see if it gradually fixes itself,as I don't really want a doc sticking her finger up my arse!!
> On the smear front I've got to go to my gynaecologist 3rd august for colposcopy which is a million times worse than a smear:wacko:
> I have no choice but to go,as I haven't had my follow up appointment after getting lletz done last june because I was preg.I'm shitting it!
> 
> Sex for me has been ok,bit uncomfy 1st time,but better since then.A few glasses of wine certaintly relaxes you:winkwink:
> 
> Well baby club would love this 1!!
> I put my 11wk old in her cot in her own room last night!!
> Bless her,she looked so tiny in her cot,she still woke for a feed at 4am.
> 
> The boys have a party this aftnoon,its in 1 of them really noisy places with the bouncy castles etc!fun for them,headache for me i'd say lol!

vbaby you are so funny your post made me :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies people are still posting on Ozzies thread :dohh: One Lady reckons that Ozzies `guilt` says it all ready .... I replied :dohh: and still it carries on :rofl: I really want to post what you wrote Pink about it mostly been first time mummies who will get off their high horse at some point or maybe not as you pointed out NOMORE honestly I find the whole thing :rofl: Would it be naughty to start a thread titled `I`m a bad Mummy!` and list all the things I do to break the rules :haha: then sit back and watch people bite :rofl: I am soooooooooooooo naughty :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooh Ladies forgot to mention (some of you may have seen my siggy!) My Nephew will arrive on 29th July :happydance: my Sister has her c-section date she will be 39wks :)

and Thank you for your comments on me been a SAHM :kiss: oh and your comments about my poor bottom :dohh: DH thinks its hilarious my bum hurts :lol: 

Molly your a brave lady TTC again so soon :kiss: I dont know if I could do it again :shrug: I really miss been pregnant I so enjoyed my pregnancy despite everything this time and I enjoyed labour too again despite everything but the aftermath this time has really put me off :dohh:

:happydance: for laptop madcat

and Pink you are such a naughty mummy :trouble: you should feel so guilty for letting Lottie lay on her front :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Argh, I've just gotten on now. There was a mod posting on my thread now :rofl: I made a cheeky post at the end :haha: about feeling worse for posting there. Alex is happy and healthy.

I'm sorry, but it really gets me up in arms about people commenting wondering about if it can hurt his heart because he cried :dohh: How can you get a newborn not to cry? :brat:

I love you all! You're so supportive and wonderful.


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey Madly, im sure i missed one of your posts lately, because im gathering that all came good concerning the work situation!:thumbup:
Also,with Baileys reflux,he was fine on the 1st few days of gaviscon, but after that it came back and then the following days it seemed to merge so we didnt know if it was that, or colic!:shrug:. we stopped using it, we dumped Aptimil and changed to cow and gate, hes been on it for a week and soooo much happier!:baby:, his poop is a bit looser so things are obviously moving better in his tummy, he gets occassional colic but for half hour instead of 2-3hours! and even then gripe water knocks it on the head almost instantly.
So for us, it seems the change of milk did the trick!


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

Been out most of the days at my cousins kids christening then I came on tried to updated myself but thought i would read ozzies thread and comment coz I'm noisy and have to stick my nose in lol but they are on their high horses and madly I would pee myself laughing if we posted something on there like that lol! Honestly I have broken the rules mor times then following them but my boys are happy and healthy so I don't care!! Lol

Hope you have all had a good day!!!!

Xx


----------



## molly85

Madly i wasgoing to entittle my parenting journal something like that or what I don't tell the health visitor lol Oh we're not intentionally ttc matt works so much that the opportunity very rarley arises excuse the pun.

i should photo abby she is wearing way to big tights under her romper from me taking mollyfor a walk with her in ther carrier its so embarassing lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Gah so tempting to post some thing dramatic like wow what about people who actually really abuse their babies all of a sudden 15 minutes of crying doesnt seem so bad now! 

it wouldnt shut them up though i would bet the first post in response to that would be no one is saying she is abusing her baby . . .my response will be except you are pointing out that you dont think she is showing her baby love by letting him cry blah blah blah thing is with these types of people they are just predictable!

do it madly do it!!!! lol i think it should start " i am a ff, c section, dummy using, jar food intending (before 6 months of course!), cio, sleeping on his tummy mummy looking for some advice on disciplining. . . is 4 months old too young to be locked in a cupboard?" lol lol lol lol lol lol lol "harry potter seems fine!" lol lol lol 

cant believe how people get on their high horses about things, they will rue the day when they openly dissected someone elses parenting methods, parenting abilities and actually comment on how they cant be showing love to their baby, when their 15 year old girl comes home pregnant to an undesirable and their 17 year old bunksoff school to smoke weed he has been growing in their shed! 

i agree that early experiences etc etc have an affect on babies and their futures but jesus not 15 minutes of crying! darn it!


----------



## molly85

lol nomnore the weeds in the green house next to the tomatoes lol Ok I will start my Parenting Jouranal you can all feel free to post your naughty behaviour there lol. 

Oh dear just ate a scummy dinner baked spud with cheese and southern fried chicken with carrots to balance it out numnumnum


----------



## pinkclaire

pmsl nomore 'Harry Potter seems fine'


----------



## tas1

Lol Kate and Molly!! Some of them think they are so perfect........ Maybe we should post one saying 'if I were perfect.....I wouldn't do this.....' or 'does alcohol in pregnancies really harm my baby seems to he fine'

Maybe they should stop reading their books and listen to their babies!

And Molly thinking of another baby??? 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he! i am so sad laughing at my own jokes but i had to giggle lol

at least the thread is keeping me occupied from thinking about the fact i have furiously been cleaning the living room all day - and i mean CLEANING it - and 2 hours break with dh letting him dish up dinner and not cleaning up as he goes along means that i have an fully emptied onto the floor poof, pile of washing up again, ten random items on the floor ranging from an empty milk bottle to pens and my beautiful hooving and scrubebd clean floor has two massive chocolate stains on it . . . . i knew it wasnt me being messy! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tas every time i see a "i read x book" on that thread i just so wanted to write so what was your baby doing at the time of reading the book? are you admitting you dont give your baby 100% of your attention 24 hours a day! good god!

part of me would like my third and final quickly after this one but 3 major surgeries in 3 years would scare me a little, on ttc though i would much rather ntnp than full blown ttc next time round but .. .in saying that i am a total control freak . . .


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi ladies. I agree with pink about first time mums (no offence to you kaduea, we've all been there!) being more strict/careful about guidelines. You're feeling your way and for sure a lot of mums seem to read parenting books to guide them. I'm surprised it got such a heated response though, that sort of thing is normally down to the attachment parenting lot who don't go into baby club as it's full of CIO etc mums. :shrug:

I'm sure you all already heard me wax lyrical on this but I've purposely avoided books as I prefer to do what seems right at the time rather than subscribing to some particular model. I truly believe the best parenting approach is getting to know your baby and responding to them as an individual. The majority of guidelines are really intended for, well, uneducated, mums who genuinely don't have a clue.

Well i've done grouting galore and it's nearly finished. Just two new tiles I only just fitted while filler behind was drying. Just some sealant to do (which I loathe!) but thinking i'll leave it til morning now. Indigo has fed at least every 2 hours since 2.30am and I am pretty wrecked. I am assuming we are at a growth spurt.

The fair was all shut up because of the rain, as was the miniature railway so our one fun activity was ruined. I went to Sainsburys with Indigo while DH walked the dog with Byron. I wanted to get clothes for Indigo but they were not really my style and almost exclusively pink. Instead I got me some jogging bottoms, finally replacing the maternity ones I've been kicking about in! I also got some jeans shorts supposedly in sale. Not the worst shop. :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: is four months too young to be put in a cupboard? :rofl: Crap, if it is, I guess duct taping him to the ceiling is out too. :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am the same pb, i think you can get some good tips from parenting books/websites that might give an additional option to the things a person may have already tried but to live your life and conduct anothers by every letter in a book makes me think blimey do you really not know your own mind/baby? 

with my first i stuck to all guidelines during pregnancy and relied on the guidlines at first once he was born but quickly realised that my baby did not want to conform to guidlines lol and also just 2 years after being pregnant with leo at least 3 or 4 of the absolutely must follow during pregnancy guidlines have been scrapped and another 3 or 4 put in their place. just made me think that there is just so much inconsistency in what we are told to do that sticking to the obvious and going with your instincts is a healthy way to be. eg its obvious not to smoke or drink in pregnancy but if i want a medium steak i am going to have one but obviously not regularly. and ok baby sleeping on their front is supposed to increase risk of sids so i will not place him on his belly but at 3 months if all he wants to do is sleep on his side and belly and when i flip him over he instantly flips back then i am not going to panic!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ozzie! lol! xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They act like I do it all the time. :dohh: I'm thinking of having the thread deleted, but I don't want them to win.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good for you ozzie! more or less telling them to shut up lol

i would also add how about all those babies who scream whilst they are out and about - we have all seen them and have probably been in the same situation by now where baby is inconsolable in public

i have seen red faced screaming babies when mothers are just out and about in general and they blinking well scream for hours! working in a restaurant within a shopping centre it is a scene i saw a lot and they were not mums who were ignoring their baby to go clothes shopping or a latte with their other yummy mummy friends it was mums picking up older kids from the school round the corner with a screaming baby or the running mother desperately trying to get back to their car after baby screams its way around waitrose - are they seriously never expecting to have their baby cry for only a few seconds at a time? 

honestly they seriously need a wake up call and the fact that there is one person in particular who has been spending most of the last couple of days posting comments aimed at making you feel like an utter twonk makes me think errrr get a fecking life and a mirror as surely your baby being around someone who has such a toxic way of talking to people is more dangerous than one off 15 mins of crying and also to all those people saying it is fine when they are over 4 months old what difference does a day make? so 3 months 30 days is totally unacceptable but 4month 1 day it is fine? ok!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

grrrrrrrrr lol! i have to keep stopping myself from commenting on the thread lol xkx


----------



## molly85

If anyone wishes to admit their sins in a safe space my new parenting journal is now open lol.

Ozzie leave it, can you post me a link so i can find it I daren't enter the rest of that space lol. 
PB i use sainsbury yup the clothes are pink but they are nice


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg ozzie please please please respond to her saying errr do you honestly think it is a good idea to be working a kettle full of boiling water whilst holding your newborn baby!!! i have done it a couple of times and know that if you hold the baby out from you to one side it will be fairly safe but not totally! for someone advocating safety hows holding a boiling kettle of water in one hand and actually pouring it not incredibly dangerous!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ozzie she hasnt won, look at the responses you are getting now! xkx


----------



## tas1

Oh my word I've just realised after doing thousands of bottles I have been using the USA ounces and not uk what a ****** I am........best not put it in the baby club bit I'll have social services around lol

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG, I am actually the worst mummy :cry:

James just fell down the stairs while I was trying to ignore him getting out of bed and 10 mins later the moses basket fell off with lottie in :cry: I think they are both fine. Baby club would have a field day.

Tas did you go see the nurse about your coil? Mines been in three days and touch wood I'm not bleeding and I usually bleed with all contraception!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw pink no you are not! isnt part of the whole bedtime thing ignoring them when they do things like getting out of bed because what they want is attention and by giving it to them they will just keep getting out of bed? i would have done the same thing hun, if you are worried about it happening again just put the stair gate back up

total coincidence that the moses basket came off the stand darling 

as long as they are both ok hun then dont worry! things liek this happen! look at me with leo falling down those concrete steps! worst nightmare came true and i was stood next to him at the time to prevent that very thing happening! it happened when i turned to tell people i wasnt being over protective! it happens even when you are stood right next to them dont beat yourself up over accidents! xkx


----------



## molly85

They bounce pink don't worry, what the hell was lottie up to to shift a moses basket???? I daren't gosee what abbys upto.


Forgive me all I commented. yikes i don't want to see the comments i got in return


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: pink

Ok, taking Alex through the bedroom to see if he will settle at the breast *sigh* It's one of those nights. He's only slept 3 hours today and been awake or catnapping. :cry:


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks ladies! Nomore he can open stair gates, their useless he worked them out very quickly! We have Lottie up high to stop James getting her and she still got hurt :cry: Matt said it was really freaky how it fell!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

honestly some people just need to learn to zip it. the reason one person has been singled out is because she has single handedly doubled the amount of pages on the thread by cutting into people who disagree with her. she will be up until 3am tonight ensuring she has literally typed the last word on that thread

ozzie my opinion is do what you want! you are feeding, clothing, loving, cuddling, bathing, dedicating yourself to alex you are doing absolutely fabulous! i will repeat what i said to gilz yesterday to go through what you went through during pregnancy and not knowing if your baby was going to be born incredibly poorly makes you another legend on this thread. to describe what you "did" as a mistake is silly, trying something new that doesnt work is not a mistake its just another method that didnt work. thing is it did work! there are a couple of people on the thread that obviously see their method as the right one and all the others are women making mistakes until they try what they do

some ladies think their way is a religion almost and will stop at nothing to preach their way to others, all i know is that alex will be another person in this world that will be bought up to not be judgemental, condescending and will be incredibly accepting of other peoples different ways and opinions xkx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie we've had a few days like that :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Hugs pink I'm sure they are fine!! Going tomorrow or Tuesday to see the nurse,I've still not stopped! Pink do you feel it? Sometimes (sorry tmi) I can feel something lik I have a tampon up feels uncomfortable!

Molly I've commented loads I love a good debate lol!

Ozzie don't feel pressured Hun it's hard sometimes he is your baby do what's right for you and Alex!! I'm glad this thread isn't a face to face discussion coz I would of hit one of hm by now!!! 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha pink leo is the same its incredible isnt it! we ended up having to put an old sofa blocking the whole corridor from his door to the stairs and even then he bloody well figured out a way to push it over slightly, it was really high backed so he couldnt climb on it but light enough for us to be able to just move it out the way when needed lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Tas no I dont, they say if you do it might not be in properly so tell them that as well please


----------



## tas1

Yes mum lol! I really hope itsin properly an everything settles down as I'm rubbish with anything and not sure if I want another baby oh god I've just gone from no definitely not another baby to maybe lol I should stop looking at baby girl things lol

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

lol I'm still a def no so I'm doing well for me!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: pink but lol at the poor luck! I sm sure they are both fine and you know you're not a bad mummy!

Our stair gates are screwed to the wall because it's angled and doesn't fit the ones that push in the gap. They are bloody hard to open and I reckon James couldn't manage them if you fitted them. We've just about finished using gates with Byron, except when shutting him upstairs as punishment :blush: Put that in your baby club thread and smoke it!


----------



## molly85

ohhh iv said no very sharply to abby when she pulls my hair IT'S THE ONLY THING SHE INTENIONALLY GRABS grrrrrr it bleeding hurts having what i guess is 9lb of baby swinging from it


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gah leo has always liked my hair in fact hair was his first proper word! but he would grab it so much and then out of no where just yank it, always in a place it always hurt too like round the temples doi! 

bless him he still wraps my hair around his finger on one hand and sucks his fingers on the other lol


----------



## tas1

I only use stair gates at night just in case Caden sleep walks and falls down the stairs! He's fallen down our stair alot not sleeping walking though,one time I quickly ran up the stair to put something up there not shut the gate then as I was at the top to come down Caden was halfway up so I was like don't move Caden (think he was like 1yr) don't move Caden stay still mummy will come and get you with that he turned round and fell down! Things that have happened to Caden because me just not thinking baby club would hate me and find where I live and throw eggs at my windows but you know what I'm not a perfect mummy (wish I was) and mistakes happen 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Aww Kate our boys are alike although Caden doesn't suck his thumb he plays with my hair all the time hence why he likes me taking him to bed so he can play with it! Slightly annoying when he sleeps in our bed I wake up like a cave woman lol

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol both my kids play with my hair as well! PB what make is yours? My mum has a fixed one he can open :dohh: but I'm going to go to the married Quarters store tomorrow and see what they've got lol. I do want to find one as I'm worried he'll get out the house one day! (if he could he would, he made a run for it a couple of days ago) he has no fear about being away from me!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha yeah honestly the only day he hasnt totally wrecked my hair in some way was my wedding day! i was amazed lol he is starting to cuddle one of my old jumpers now so doesnt hang off my hair as much any more but secretly i love it when he does lol

cant imagine having two babies hanging off my hair lol

eeek dare getting close for you now! sequeena following closely behind then like 2 weeks later it should hopefully be me! then it will officially be a parenting thread!

it totally sucks that there are still ladies on the conception thread, would love more to move over :)


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it's this one: https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-MultiDan-Metal-Extending-Safety-Gate(0065077)


----------



## tas1

I've just cleaned my bathroom and my kitchen floor and scrubbed my cooker......I'm sad but I might as well get the boring cleaning out of the way!

Plus I have my friend coming over and don't want her to see it as a tip even youth she is use to it when I was pregnant and had no enegy! Oh my god it's dawned on me I have two kids!! 

Pink Caleb had started pulling my hair then rubbing his face in it if he is on my shoulder,I love the thought of it and thinks it's cute but I hate other people touching my hair hence why I try and do it!

The tiredness is creeping again so I might go to bed

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

So tired......and a bit resentful. Byron woke us up again in the night so DH went in with him. It woke Indigo so I fed her about half 3 then again (twice) at half 6 and haven't been able to sleep since. The boys only just awoke. :cry:

Action packed day today - tile cleaning, sealant and cleaning the bathroom while awaiting all my new storage boxes to be delivered. This afternoon we might go to a steam railway if we have time.


----------



## tas1

Oh no poor you pb for a sleepless night! Maybe try for an early night tonight or a nap sometime today 
Do you do all the DIY in your house? 

I feel rather tied I think getting up early all weekend has caught up with me! I've go cleaning up to do as well before my friend comes round! Think it's raining here again so will be a day in again! Wish we lived near to indoor interesting places 

X


----------



## PeanutBean

Most of it Tas. DH smashed off the tiles we were replacing.


----------



## tas1

Wow you really are super mum pb! And I would of opted to smashing the tiles off so much more fun lol! I start DIY jobs then my OH or dad get annoyed coz most of time it's wrong so they have to do it but it gets done lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

We have just replacing gross ancient feature tiles so getting them off was super fiddly, not a fun job at all! I'm much more handy than DH. He is a smooth handed writer whereas I'm a brute. :lol:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

i think the tiredness is catching up with me too, i wouldnt say its the night feeds(as Bailey doesnt have them now) but just the early morning feeds, 5am is his favoured time at the mo.:dohh:
I sat on the couch with him at 6.30 and nodded off, i should be doing loads but just feel too tired lol!!.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sorry to all my mummies with lack of sleep, i used to have that same resentment when dh was snuggled up warm and i was up at 6am after getting to bed at midnight and feeding at 4

having a nightmare morning with leo is he obviously in one of his moods, he is being very violent today he woke up and slapped dh so was put straight in his corner every time i went to get him out he bit, slapped, head buttedor kicked, in the end he was in there for 45 mins even my are you not even wanting to behave so you can have breakfast trick didnt even work. only on here now because he is back in his naughty chair again. he just gets used to any punishment i givehim it totally doesnt bother him! every time i went in there this morning i was going leo you were put in your naughty chair . . kick bye bye mumma he would say! every time! kick or slap bye bye mumma! he just doesnt learn . . . . need another plan of attack

i have just started trying the whole praising when he is behaving well and making sure he has lotsof things to do but again it totally doesnt work at the mo, i keep saying isnt much nicer to be having fun than being sat in your naughty chair, mummy is so proud of you beinga good boy oh look at what you made blah blah blah but then 5 mins later of being told no busicuits or something phwack

anyway if anyone has any really good ideas of how i can encourage good behaviour other than what i have already done please offer it up! i am thinking reward charts but he is only 2.5 and everywhere i look they always seem to be more suitable for much older children . . . .

anyway best go he has been in his corner 3 mins extra, at least mummy is slightly more calm now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madcat, Alex and Bailey must think alike because Alex likes the 5am feed as well.

Nomore, I'm literally holding him all the time unless I'm eating, lol! He's a spoiled wee man!

So, strangeness.....we had two leaky nappies (pee) last night. :shrug: I tried the next size up nappy and it leaked too. I didn't know a little man could pee so much!!!! lol!


----------



## molly85

nomore from what i know of the super nanny methods is consistancy always use the same method, once theincident is over and sorrys have been done don't mention bad behaviour. She always makes her own charts (or a crew member does). maybe just collect magnets on your fridge as a rewards chart. I havealso seen her reduce toys to say 5 and as they are naughty they get removed then have to earn them back. i seem to remember you said he loves a bath make that a privaledge. 

gah not abad night on the abby front wish i could adapt to it to. she was asleep by 8.30pm her last feed was 6.20pm) woke at 1.30 ish then again at 5.30. I have nasty crampypain in my pelvic region so can barley walk she was so goo and stayed quiet withher dummy til 1030 when i realisedi had to moveshed be starving.

does anyone elseat their baby and see themself staring back?


----------



## molly85

ozzie willy pointing down? i believe tucking back is the trick if you've not already mastered it. I didn't realise i had folded over the top of abbs nappy yesterday took her out her bouncy chair and shes soaked through whoops


----------



## madcatwoman

Nomore, i have to admit i do feel that resentment at 5 or 6 am, on weekends at least when DH snoozes on till 8 or 9 am!:baby::growlmad:


----------



## molly85

kick him out cat, i now consider that during the working week matt gets atleast 7 hours sleep solid slepp usually not up for an hour feeding changing and snuggling a baby he can damn well go without on his days off. and yes i can go straight back to sleep once he has her lol


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: nomore. He may just be acting up in preparation for the baby l, Byron did the same. It doesn't really help with the now but at least there is light at the end of the tunnel after he's adjusted. When Byron's naughty we try and act in a way relevant to what he's done. So, say he is throwing toys, we take them away. If he is being too rough with indigo and ignoring us we move him away. If it's something more abstract like seriously messing at meal time we threaten to take him to his room, which is usually enough, or do take him if it's not. We always praise his good behaviour and tell each other in front of him how good he's been that day. We bribe (sorry but we do!) so puddings are on condition of eating sufficient tea; new toys we've got often come with conditions if he's been naughty. Most times it's because he's tired really so we try to structure the day to allow for sleep and at the right times. He's always generally been quite good so I don't know about strategies for more difficult behaviour.

Well I've done my grouting and sealant. I am shit at sealant so it's lumpy and crap which I annoying but I don't know how to make it decent. I can do decorators caulk just fine because I smooth with my finger but have to use a tool on the nasty anti-mould bathroom stuff. Feeling quite odd from the icky fumes. Had the joiner round to price up for the last bits of work so looking forward to that working out.


----------



## molly85

peanut i did ours ( far better job than matt, must be a girl thing) i udes a tea towel on my bare hand and lots of white spirit just it burnsbut the satisfaction over rides the burning after a bit and the job is ultimatly better i'm not sure i have seen a plumber wear gloves, that or a spoon i think i used a spoon to


----------



## PeanutBean

I can't use White spirit because of the dermatitis on my hands. Last time I used cling film round my finger but it turned out just as crap. The tool is fine on a flat surface but mosaic tiles on a lumpy 19th century wall are not flat! Lol


----------



## madcatwoman

those are good "relevent"punishment systems you use on byron, will have to remember them!:thumbup:

Ive been so sleepy today, ive slept with Bailey through 2 naps this morning, i slept with him in my arms when he was awake chewing his fists(he then later decided to join me and sleep),ive only really come too since eating some lunch. ive been good for nothing although i did clean the ensuite at one point!


----------



## molly85

lol im always good for nothing i am just not programmed for early nights. 8pm is already a late enough bedtime for abby


----------



## molly85

PB thats a pain, mine hates damp so was ok but i think i did loosew the whole top layer over a week , it would have annoyed me otherwise the bit matt did looks dodgy


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you see in the last few months we have tried:

naughty chair
taking away toys including his bath (in fact when he hits he goes no bath :( )
saying if you are good we will do x y z (park, baking, see nanny)
bribing

he understands that if he misbehaves (mostly in being violent) then something will happen, tv will be switched off, laptop taken from him, no treats, no toys, no bath, naughty corner, mummy ignoring him, mummy stopping playtime and doing housework instead none of it has worked.

when he was little all i had to do was out him about a metre away from me and say no that is not acceptable and within a coupleof days the behaviour would be sorted.

i really think that i need to get him tested by the health visitor to see if he is on the autistic spectrum and discuss whether his behavour is linked. he knows full well that he will be punished if he hits but he still does it, he doesnt care. he takes me to his naughty chair, he says bye bye mumma when we were punishing him by leaving theroom he totally knows the consequence of his actions he just doesnt care. the worst punishment i tried was the taking away of things because once he had lost everything he didnt care

he sounds like a right terror but it is literally the only problem we have with him but for me trying to get your own way with violence getting violent when someone says no is a right biggy for me
might google it tonight


----------



## molly85

ah i see what hes doing hes picking his punishment so the same punishment eachtime may not work. does he insist on routine? i seem to remember thats big with autism, my cousin has aspergers but i have never experienced any problems with him. i dnt see him every day tho


----------



## tas1

Kate i think you should get him tested and take it from there. I think the sooner you do it the better it will be especially before baby comes.

I never resented my OH much when i had Caden but this time i can feel the hate and thats really bad. There are some days he comes in from work and just sits there so i have to do everything and i hate him. I hate that i feel this way but ive tried telling him and asking shouting for help but nothing. Maybe thinks will get better..

God ive just seen someone walk down my drive again,ran upstairs to look but nowhere to be seen. Im sick of this i dont feel safe anymore

xx


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!
Nomore,I really wouldn't have any more advice either really,sorry.
We do the taking away of something they love and the naughty corner too and it works for us.

Enjoying dh's hols so far,even though we've done nothing too exciting!
Weather is meant to be good tomorrow so we're heading down to dublin to the zoo in the morning:thumbup:
My dh has said he will do night feeds for his whole 2 wks off and I can get up then when the boys waken:thumbup:
He knew the broken sleep was killing me,so I'll happily get up at 7am if I've slept through.
Teagan is still waking at 4ish,wee madam:dohh:

Madcat,I know I sound like a broken record,but I still can't believe your dh would just blatantly lie there and sleep on at wk ends when you get up every single time!That is 1 of the main plus points of formula feeding,you shouldn't have to do all the feeds.How bloody selfish:nope:I would seriously kick his hole!!!
I suppose the fact Bailey is sleeping through at least will make things easier,but I think sometimes the more sleep we get the more we want lol!
I used to say I'd happily get up at 5.30 or 6am if I didn't have to do nightfeeds,but I know after a couple wks of 5.30 am 6am starts I 'd be saying I'll be happy when she sleeps til 7.30!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah he loves a routine but he doesnt panic if he doesnt get to do it if that makes sense, like he has a routine in the morning which if i described would be longer than the posts i already made put together lol but if we go up to dh's mums or have to go out quickly in the morning he doesnt get aggitated at all.

i quickly googled it and a lot of people were talking about their child not caring about their punishment even though they were consistent etc etc and the general consensus is that the punishment chosen isnt the one that sticks a chord with the child.

i dont know maybe he is bored and frustrated i have been in so much pain and tired the last couple of weeks we have been kind of doing the same things day in day out . . . he still doesnt talk too good either . . . it has to be said that it cant be a coincidence that all morning he was being a demon child then i take him out on an unplanned trip around town, then took him shopping and he was an absolute angel and then we get back and instantly demon child again - he has been good ever since we started baking - something we havent done for a while . . . .

doesnt account for when you simply say no to him though . . . .

thanks for all your suggestions ladies! xkx


----------



## molly85

deffinatly sounds like he hasenergy to expell. I know your in pain but can you get him out to run some off each day say to the park?


----------



## loopylollipop

Nomore I have only just see your post about your autistic spectrum worries so cant give any advice as such but if you are concerned take him to your GP. In our area the school nurse has to refer which is very irritating as a GP that you cant make direct referrals as this would be quicker and it obviously depends how good the school nurse is and whether they take him seriously. Ooo though - is he at school yet???!! If preschool (which I am thinking he is now...:blush:) then speak to your Health Visitor too.

It is quite difficult to diagnose and it can be very frustrating for parents to get through the system - as with most other things it would seem from the experiences on here :growlmad:

love to all, still trying to catch up. Although now have internet access finding it difficult to get up to loft room to use it and find it really hard to post using my phone :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lol he walked around town for three hours this afternoon, we only stopped to have a picnic and even then it was only for 15 mins . . . if it hadnt started to pour down we would have been out for longer. i think he hates the new flat, i hate it, dh hates it so why wouldnt leo hate it, now we can afford to get him into some classes i might google what is going on around the area, i took him to an art class once . . . absolute nightmare he hated it lol i was that embarrased mum with screaming baby . . . oh oh oh he has never been swimming before . . . that is normally a good one for knackering and enteraining isnt it . . . . he loves water . . . . hmmmmm

sorry thinking out loud lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: I hate miscommunication! I went to the BFing support group today.......and no one told me that that BFing support worker had gone on annual leave! It was just me and another woman there. I realized how big Alex is though. Her little girl was 6 weeks and TINY compared to my not so wee man!


----------



## molly85

lol how big is he these days?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lol i hate miscommunication too! how hard is it to say the consultant is on holiday your appointment is going to be a waste of time! lol

aw bless him getting a big boy!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave: just catching up :thumbup:

Madcat Charlie is on cow&gate and once we switched milk to cow&gate it seemed to help a great deal... that and the combo of MAM bottles and gaviscon has settled him so much :thumbup: we still have crap times but overall a different baby ... so glad Bailey has settled on it too :hugs: My HV said its one of the least richest formulas on the market and some babies cant stomach the richer formulas :thumbup:

Ozzies your thread has certainly caused some debate in baby club :dohh: Honestly I think one of the posters who got on her high horse owt to come back when shes had her second baby in pinks words `she might have chilled out a little` and :hugs: for `one of those nights` 

NOMORE your post about harry potter in the cupboard also made me laugh .... I am realllllllllly tempted to start a `who breaks the rules when it comes to been a Mummy` thread

:hugs: Pink your not a bad Mummy :kiss: I confess to dropping Oliver in his moses basket when he was a few weeks old :sad1: I was holding the basket in front of me about to go down our stairs I had one handle in each of my hands and I passed one handle into the other hand (so I had both handles in the same hand!) to switch on the light only the handle missed and the basket fell apart and Oliver rolled out on the landing and ended up face down :cry: He was fine if a little :shock: at finding himself on his face but sadly I was not I couldnt stop :cry: I got over it and just never attempted to carry his basket in that way again :hugs: Its a learning curve it doesnt matter if its your 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th babe we all make mistakes we are only human :kiss: GOODNESS I JUST REALISED BABY CLUB WOULD SHOOT ME DOWN FOR THIS ONE :dohh:

:hugs: for a crap night Peanut :( sounds like you have a busy day hope you managed to put your feet up a little :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE we are having problems with Oliver too right now mainly with his behaviour :sad1: 

Our current attempt at controlling this is a `chore chart` 

He has `four` chores he needs to do each day 

1. I must dress myself
2. I must walk safely when I am outside
3. I must go to bed when I am asked
4. I must speak to people nicely and use my manners

The main problems we are having are 

1. Oliver refuses to get dressed without a battle, his particular favourite at the minute is complaining his clothes dont fit and they hurt basically this is so we dress him .... big battle getting ready for school on a morning.
2. Oliver likes to run off in public places or jump around on the kerb edge :( he can tell you why he shouldnt do it `I might get knocked down` etc etc but he still does it .... I have resorted to getting a wrist strap with the threat it will go on if he attempts to run off, I tie it to the buggy handle, seems to be working although god help me if I actually had to carry out the threat .... I mean I would follow the threat through but my boy is a big boy and so strong am sure I would have a battle on my hands :(
3. Oliver can `mess around` for up to an hour when its time for bed generally just up and down, going to loo twenty times and refusing to go to bed at all at points
4. He is damn cheeky at the minute and has an answer for everything .... he responds to things with threats of violence and shouts and yells

His `chores` are of a positive slant as in they say `I must` not `Do not do`

He can `earn` 28 tick a weeks (4 chores x7 days) and must get 27 or 28 so hes allowed one cross in order to still get his treat. If he gets two crosses no treat and if he reaches 3 crosses the next day after the third cross has been given hes grounded ... the chart still continues at this stage and for every cross given after that he gets a further days grounding.

Treats can be what you want them to be ... we have a box and if we want to give a specific prize ie a day out or whatever we write that on a piece of paper and put it in the box .... or we write several treats on several bits of paper but them in the box and he picks one out :thumbup:

Grounding - NO WII, dsi or laptop (this kills him especially the WII) no playing out, no days trips and if hes grounded on shopping day no treats from the supermarket which means he then has no treats for the week unless he `earns` them!

We are doing well .... he got two three crosses last week however and was grounded yesterday then he decided to laugh at me when I told him off and then he decided to throw his clothes into the shower whilst DH was showering so they were wringing wet through which resulted in him been grounded today .... not a happy bunny I can tell you especially when he asked for an ice-cream from the van and I reminded him he was grounded!


----------



## molly85

Madly see my new journal its the "the Naughty Mummy" bit on siggy. I thought about this ages ago then when you said it thought what the hell lol


----------



## tas1

Madly im thinking of doing arewards chart and Caden has the same issues and abit like not eating his tea or picking his toys up,he doesnt run off as I've scared him he will get taken away from mummy and mummy won be able to find him! And at 3yrs old I can nit believe the chat back I get some things are so funny but I have to hold it in!
Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly that sounds absolutely fantastic i am thinking a reward chart may help, i left him in his naughty chair for 5 minutes each time as opposed ot 2 mins as per super nanny by about 4pm he was really starting to not want to go in his naughty chair i would say you dont want to go in your naughty chair do you, you only have one more chance after this and you WILL be going in . . he would say no please mumma so maybe the increased amount of time is making him actually care about not wanting to go in, my dh has always said 2 mins doesnt seem enough he doesnt care about 2 mins maybe increasing the time to a less tolerable amount is going to work? he was much more well behaved later this evening than he had been all day

i think it am going to do the whole keep him majorly distracted all day, make an effort to do different things whilst we are at home such as baking (he loves cooking!) and to keep him in his corner longer and obviously keep with the praise for good things and offering treats if we do good all day (so yeah bribing lol) i am thinking that although that is a lot of methods rolled into one i am thinking that leo is obviously a little bit complex and will need different methods depending on what the situation is like pb said earlier throwing a toy take the toy away, being violent naughty corner etc etc

it might just be the fact he has been better behaved the last couple of hours and in bed the last hour but man i feel so much better now lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly :rofl: I love your new journal ... you should post a link for it on Ozzies thread in baby club the poster on her `high horse` will have a field day :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tas i know what you mean about not wanting to laugh lol leo earlier when he realised that if he hit me he would be in his corner for a loooooong time he hit his bear turned to me and went "mumma, i hit bear" the way he said it i just wanted to go oh hun you are sooo cute, i just went do you think you should give bear a hug to apologize, yes mumma andhe did was so blinking cute! it wouldnt have been so cute had it been me he hit though! 

ha ha baby club, the particular woman is making a stir again on another thread today in 3rd tri she must be really bored


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think a chart is a very good thing :thumbup: we have had several and once the behaviour appears again they come back out :)

Its important not to give orders though as in `dont or do not` this creates negativitiy make a chart a positive thing so the child in question thinks they are going a good job :thumbup: Lots of praise as well usually works and thanking them :thumbup: we also given interim `treats` if hes been exceptional good on top!

I agree NOMORE increasing the time might work :thumbup: we put Oliver in the corner of the sofa instead of the naughty step ... no tv and no toys for a set amount of time .... hes now growing out of it but the `grounding` for a day is a huge consequence so fxed it gets better also I might add that sometimes we dont think Oliver is stimulated enough not that we dont try but some kids just get bored so easily and then start to play up! The 6wks school hols is a big challenge for us to keep him occupied enough am expecting lots of naughtiness :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

fingers crossed it works, one thing i cannot abide is violent kids getting their way in public or otherwise because the parents are too embarrassed/lazy to sort it out, i hate the if you stop hittting mummy you can have a sweet, 30 seconds later gets sweet scenes you see everywhere, i am sure if he could talk more it would be a back chatting problem as opposed to a slapping problem lol


----------



## tas1

Aww Kate that is cute! 

I take toys away from Caden and he goes well I'll just take your Hoover or your picture then I say no you can't I'm the boss so he says no I'm the boss then I feel like saying yeah you are coz I always do everything you want lol

I told Caden off for scratching the paint off in our bathroom and he said I wasn't I was rubbing it........I could of said little shit that's the same bloody thing but I didn't I said your still taking the paint off I've asked you not to do that but your carrying on this is your last warning then he says in a sarcastic voice but I'm sorry......I know your not!! Kids....but we love them!

I've been a naughty mummy and let Caleb sleep on me today so he would have longer to sleep lol but I think I will try letting him soothe himself or is he too young? After that thread I don't know anyone I'm feeling Caden is trying resentful because I'm busy with Caleb all the time he asks me to watch something he is doing then says or are you too busy?? Breaks my heart coz I love watching him and doing stuff with hmm but j love cuddling Caleb too

Xx


----------



## molly85

can you not cuddle and watch?

I'm going to be in so much trouble my dad was a big smaker the round the head ones i don't approve of but on the bum, backs of legs (care of mymum) or on the hand seemed to work i especially remember the hand because i had to give him the hand i think it was the mental accepting the punishment business but i was at junior school when i remember that i think. I also think we give ourselves to high a goal with behavior i know i expect a certain standard from molly (yes i know shes a dog but i still raised her ) shes brilliantly behaved but when she kicks back a bit she becomes the naughtyiest dog alive


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex took a dummy :shock: he's sucking away content in his cot and just my luck I can't sleep.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie, for months i was going i will drop leos 11pm feed i will i will but loved watching him so much but was so tired waiting up until then and falling asleep was a no no because i would wake at midnight scared stiff that i hadnt fed him, so when the time came i was like yes i get to sleep anytime after 7pm and not have to wake up or feel guilty or anything until leo wakes up again. i can honestly say that i have never ever managed to get to sleep before 11 other than a very few handfuls of times mostly when ill or being up all night with leo being ill.

its funny isnt it the second you are actually allowed to switch off you still dont! i am sure if my bed was in a room which didnt have peoples conversations floating through all walls and floorboards i might have been able to catch up on sleep lately but alas i do not lol

i was slapped but only when we were incredibly naughty, i haveto say it was mostly my brother and sister who got it as i was very good, or clever knowing that x behaviour ends up with y result but one day leo went into full blown pulling hair, punching, biting, kicking and hitting and nothing i did stopped him, he actually drew blood from biting and split my lip when he phwacked me round the mouth, so i slapped him more to snap him out of it, he stopped burst into tears and then went absolutely mentally beserk - he has never ever been so violent ever since or before but the slap for him just made him worse! i would never say it harmed me getting slapped because it didnt but for leo just totally didnt work. . .


----------



## molly85

i can hear my dad saying wasn't hard enough. It's a really contraversial subject but unlike the baby clubwe are all grown up enough to discuss our own opinions teehee

ok who designs the feet in sleep suits? they are just to small and thr crotches are designed for wasable nappies. jeez at this rate we might hit 0-3 before 3 months


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i had the same issue with feet in sleepsuits, everything else fitted him but not the feet! you cant evencut them off to make the suits last longer because the legs of the suit just ping up the legs of baby, it completely ruins them grrr lol


----------



## molly85

yikes she has a set of pjs with feet drive you nuts, matts step brother got her this cute velour chick sleep suit the feet are to narrow and its an over the head jobby far from what you want with a sleepy babytackling them into it then trying to get the feet in bleugh that may not get worn again


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all!

well, i had one 4, 45 feed then he went back to sleep till 7.50, i think i prefer it that way than just getting up at 5.30 or 6 actually!

Had a rotten stomach yesterday evening, turned out to be the sh*ts, i seem to be getting that more often than i used to, either i pick things up more easier these days or its just my appalling diet:shrug: I fed bailey, dumped him in his basket quick and ran to the loo which made him cry, just had to sit there and listen:wacko:


----------



## tas1

Morning

Molly I used to get a slap well mainly my sister I just hid being naught! And I do slap Caden only when he is really naughty!

Cat maybe you have IBS,I suffer from and it seems to have come back after ive had Caleb

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning.

Sorry you've been unwell Madcat. All the movement of your guts to make way for the baby and then back again really messes them up for a while. Gut related illnesses definitely worsen after birth for a few months. My gallbladder stuff has been much worse both times. The way you digest changes in pregnancy too. It will settle down again though. :)

I was woken at 1am by Byron. Not impressed as we didn't get to bed til half 11. Then Indigo woke for a feed at 4am and then at half 7. Would've been an ok night but for Byron and a dodgy head from the sealant and grout fumes. :wacko:

We're off to the National Railway Museum today.


----------



## PeanutBean

Dunno why that posted twice...


----------



## tas1

Pb Caden went to NRM with the in laws the other day and apparently the kids bit was closed off just thought I'd tell you x


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh you could be right tas or simply PB's explanation is the case. 
hope you have a nice day PB:thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

I've mostly forgotten what I've read :blush: sorry I'm exhausted and have a migraine so brain function is minimal today. 

Phoned my gp for advice this morning as there has still been no improvement in Noah. Because he's a baby they told me to take him up rather than give me advice on the phone. The gp said that although it can take a fortnight for the new medication to had complete effect you should be able to see a big improvement after the first couple of days which just hasn't happened for us. I'm still struggling to get him to eat properly and he's started bringing up acid sick again. The gp more than doubled his dose so he's now on the maximum dose that is prescribable up to two years old. We are back at the paediatrician on monday and the gp hopes there should be a marked improvement by then. Fingers crossed 

Hope all girls and babies are all doing well, huge hugs :hugs: for all


----------



## molly85

Oh gilz I so hope he improves and your not coming home via the supermarket with baby rice.

Last night I was naughty and abby was still up on the sofa at 10pm instead of in bed at 8pm I am trying to figure the best way to get sleep, little lady fed beteen 10 & 11 then went off to bed I followed took ages to get off to sleep, she woke around 4am then took nearly an hour do finish her bottle then cheeky madam lay in her basket kicking and gurgling for 20 minutes making it impossible to sleep as she was fine. She then woke at 8.30 I am def having the issue that though I'm allowed more sleep i seem to need more.

Cat to go with other theories I used to get dodgy guts around :witch: might be that the rogeteron heats you up and your bum moves faster then.

PB hugs on the dodgy night or Byron and fumes


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: glitz

ARGH I have a greedy baby!!!!! He'll take both breasts, spit up, and want fed again. No amount of winding seems to solve this and it's only during the day. I feel like he's permenantly attached to my breast. Also he wouldn't settle anywhere except next to me last night. DH has been sleeping on the sofa :cry:


----------



## tas1

Oh gilz I really hope you an improvement soon! Xx

I've had Caleb tattooed on my wrist and his dob in roman numerals on my shoulder,the wrist one hurt really bad! Decided I definately don't want another babies as I would have to tattoo their names and dob on me too lol.

We haven't done anything today coz it has rained loads good for Cadens sunflower which is massive I'll try post a picture on fb!

I think Caleb is growing more coz he has been sleeping loads and has upped his feed to 8oz sometimes!

I'm getting my coiled checked tomorrow and gonna ask her if she can stop the bleeding as I wanna take Caleb for his first swim soon before it gets too cold for him! He has his second jabs tomorrow as well :( I totally forgot about it so need to check the time

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i now have bailey in one arm and my laptop on the couch besides me...so much better now:winkwink: aparently my early birthday pressie. 

wow one of the girls on 3rd tri asked for advice as she was being induced, i replied without it seems the advice she was hoping for:wacko:, jumped down my bloody throat just because i didnt tell her the experince was a bed of roses!!!!!!!:dohh:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-all-knowledgable-ladies-2.html#post11783584


----------



## PeanutBean

Well Tas, I wish I'd looked at this thread again as it was all shut - you'd think it'd be noticeable on their website as I spent some time there last week deciding what day to visit! As it was Byron did the under 6 play and loved it and it was too wet to post out anyway. He loved all the trains too and was tired enough after 3 hours to be an absolute bloody nightmare beyond anything ever while we ate out at Ask. Bit of a shock as he is normally very good in restaurants. He ate almost nothing my food and tea were ruined for going cold because DH and I spent the whole meal also settling Indigo who hadn't slept all day and was seriously overtired waking at every tiny thing. We were ready to out the kids in the bin and drive home without them! We also got soaked to the skin walking from the Minster to the restaurant only a couple of minutes away. I have had a much better time grouting that today's outing!

Oh gilz I so hope you get improvement...


----------



## PeanutBean

Just read that thread Madcat. What a loon!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah gilz i really hope you get some improvement or at least an alternative very soon xkx

matcat total crazy arse! there are alot of hormonal and over due women in 3rd tri at the moment, i have just been chatting to the latest victim of mrs high horse who actually started a thread about the insulting comment she made to this woman basically trying to find back up where there was none! good for you for standing up for yourself! 

there are alot of bored and hormonal women on here lately who seem to get a kick out of bringing downothers :(

afm well had a bit of a breakthrough today, i took away all of leos antagonists, tv off as he gets shirty with the remote controls, laptop completely taken away, i put lots of toys and books around the house, we went to the park and fed the ducks for two hours minus pram, made play dough lots of things, he went in his corner only once for hitting me!

until dh came up . . .

me: right i need to put our dinner on its going to take 2 hours to cook and i have no intention of waiting until 7 to make it!

dh: ok

me: right he has been really good todaybut basically i have made the daytime all about him again like it used to be before i got pregnant, tired and in pain

dh: ok

me: that means no tv, no laptop, no fiddling on your phone, i want you to give leo your undivided attention, if he walks off to play by himself and wants to be alone fine but if he wants you to play with him please just do it ok its not much of an ask he goes to bed in an hour and a half and his bath time takes up half of that

dh: ok

5 minutes later . . . .

dh: you are in your corner for hitting daddy . . . .

why he is on the laptop with the news on the telly and leo waving a book at him
he went in his corner 5 times in an hour when he had been in once all day before that

i know we cant give him our undivided attention all day long especially with lo coming very soon but he doesnt demand it! if you make your day about him instead of yourself when you have all evening to do your things then he wil not slap after a few days he will stop slapping and will forget that he ever got anywhere with slapping

but nooooooo switch on the telly, laptop and ignore him! gah!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: Silly DHs!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Busy day over here :dohh: off to catch up now .......

Today we went to baby class and Charlie enjoyed him self rolling around the floor :) He laid on his tummy and flipped onto his back and laid on his back and flipped onto his tummy everyone was amazed him only been 11wks :haha:

His hospital appointment went well :thumbup: The dietician encourages weaning at 17wks to help the reflux if we feel hes ready :thumbup: she confirms the dosage of gaviscon to be right at this stage because he feeds little and often and agrees Charlie might just be a baby with a little appetite who doesnt want much milk :dohh: He weighs exactly 12lb which is a 9oz gain in 15days :wohoo: Still not great but the dietician says hes at the minimum for everything they require its when he dips lower than that they would worry and she says they look mimimum gain to be 100grams a week and right now hes gaining that! We are discharged unless we want to see her further but am happy to leave it as it is unless Charlie gives us course for concern :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Catching up ......

Molly, NOMORE and Tas confession here that we too (not me DH!) has given Oliver a smack on the back of the legs at extremely naughty behaviour but it became quickly apparent it doesnt even seem to bother Oliver hes as tough as old boots :wacko: He kinda looked as if to say `didnt hurt daddy!` am not sure how I feel about the whole smack/dont smack subject tbh its one of them things I have never been sure what I feel about it :dohh:

:hugs: madcat for crappy tummy :( poor Bailey I have had to leave Charlie to cry as well at the call of nature not really something you can get around :wacko: although am sure if you asked one or two ladies in the baby club they might have an answer for this one :rofl: and :happydance: for laptop :winkwink:

gahhhhhh for :rain: and unsettled LOs Peanut :( we are planning a school hol trip to NRM(maybe!) Oliver loves that place :)

Tattoos sound great Tas :) Cant wait to get mine done for Charlie to go with Olivers :thumbup:

:hugs: NOMORE its so frustrating when us Mummies try so hard and Daddy comes in and un does all the hard work :hissy:

Gilz its so funny Omeprazole didnt work for Charlie either :( I hope your appointment goes well hon ... I think the only thing that might help sadly is weaning .... I had an appointment with a dietician today about Charlie, reflux and weaning etc and she encourages us to wean as soon as Charlie will tolerate so earliest 17wks to help the reflux I know Noah is far worse so I reckon he will only benefit from it too :hugs: Keep going your doing a fab job the light at the end of the tunnel is shining now :kiss:

madcat going off to check out that thread now :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas, just read your reply on that girls post about induction, thanks!:thumbup: obviously she was burying her head in the sand and hoping for a merry ole time lol:haha:


----------



## molly85

i reported on mine to cat hardly roses and mine was lovely compared to yours. ah jeez im thinking of number 2 again 5 minute labour anyone?

i think i have really hadd with matt. abbys done kicking on her back i flip her on her front and she gets cryie not a prob i am trying to get her work on head lifting and rolling as shes behind on head lifting and seems to do better frustrated.well he picks her straight up and won't listen to me on tummy time. I explained she doesn't have to enjoy it everytime its a work out for a reason. she just needed encouragement i was gettingmy dinner so i could sit and cheer her on. he complains about everything i do am seriously wanting to tellhim to go take ahike


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha it was like groundhog day honestly with the arguement which followed, he doesnt hit me anymore but still whollops you one why do you think that is .. dunno .. . i will tell you, it will go back and forth like this until one day he will see how nice leo always is to me and how horrible he is to him, dh will get upset and say is it because i work he doesnt love me as much as you and then i will go its not that you work its that he waits all day for you to come home (he waited on the stairs today for 45 minutes bless him) and all you want to do is "unwind and do your things" then dh will get even more upset and will then start listening and trying doi, why does it alwayshave to get to that point! lol

am thinking of where to take leo tomorrow, was thinking swimming but i dont have a costume that fits and cant afford to buy one. . . might take him to windsor, change of scenery and feed even more ducks!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly i was exactly the same after leo! if it were up to me i wouldnt have ever gone on contraceptives afterwards lol

this time round no. lol leos pregnancy was beautiful, perfect, glowy and text book, this one i actually keep looking at the calendar hoping i got my dates wrong by like a month lol had way too many scans for that to ever happen though lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies anyone think this is odd?????

Charlie was weighed today and hes now 12lb exactly (so 1lb 12oz gain since birth hes 11wk+1)

I have dug out Olivers red book :dohh: to check out his weight ( I think I might be getting as tad obsessed now :lol: ) so here goes...

At 8+4wks Oliver weighed 12.6 so basically he weighed 6oz more at 8wks than Charlie does at 11wks

The next weight we have recorded is at 13+4wks and Oliver weighed 13lb 10oz now Charlie will next be weighed at 13+3wks when he has his next jabs so I guess thats the closest for comparision we will get but I doubt Charlie will gained 1lb 10oz in 16days :wacko: when its taken him 11wks to gain 1lb 12oz :loopy:

What confuses me even more is that Oliver wasnt gaining well and the HV did my head in over Oliver not feeding enough blah blah blah so if Charlie weighs less than Oliver did and there was issues with Oliver weight why am I been told Charlies weight is ok :shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly what confuses me most is that leo was slow to put on weight too and all anyone would say was well he was big to begin with! so we dont mind! they didnt even ask how much he was drinking so although they knew he drank every 4-5 hours they were never told how much! no one was bothered by his weight .. . ever! i will try and dig out his red book to get accurates but i distinctly remember one hv saying we woudl expect them to have put on 8lbs by now and he has put on (cant remember exactly but was tiny amount in comparison) x amount but you know what he was big anyway so never mind!


----------



## tas1

I think I remember a HV saying as long as they are putting on it's ok so it is weird for your HV to say Oliver didn't put enough on then for Charlie to be ok! They need to get there facts right i think! It's great that Charlie has put so he must be getting better (I'm so sorry if I've jinxed it now) 
I was looking at Cadens and Calebs red books today and when Caden was 12wks5 he weighed 13.11 then when Caleb was 12wks 5 he weighed 15.5 so that's a big difference and I can't believe my second son is so big I'm thinking he is growing again as he's been sleepy but although I love all the clothes I bought it the next sale in 6-9months I don't actually want him in them lol! He's gonna be 14wks in Thursday nearly 4months old I wanna go to neverland so my boys can stay little forever :( 

Madcat I'm not sure why people think labour is easy then get uptight when you tell them the truth.....it's like don't ask if you don't wanna know th truth,I've told all first time mums to think of the worst pain in the world and it's that lol sorry pregnant ladies!! When I was pregnant with Caden I watched birth videos on YouTube my OH thought I was crazy and would be scared but I wasn't I was prepared then with Caleb I was like why am I doing this again lol!

Sorry I didn't post in time pb I thought I just caught you! Bur at least he liked abit! And blah that they were grumpy in the restaurant! 

Caleb is absolutely zonked on me he has 3oz left in his bottle but he is too sleepy but it is the first day where he has finished every single bottle of 8oz so he must still be full from them!

Madly I'm glad I've had my tattoos done i was nervous lol i'll post a picture of fb of them! My dad hates them but he is anti tattoos because of his religion but I think god made these things and amazing people so why not use them lol (that's my reason when I get fake boob tummy tuck lipo Botox lol) 

Xx


----------



## molly85

iv noticed the hv's are now keener onsmaller babies so the heavier to start with ones they dont mind not gsiningso much. keeps their fat baby rate down. i saw 2 cgunksters at my group today they don'trealise us tiny baby mums have the same issue abby wont take more than 24oz a day shes put herself on a diet lol


----------



## gilz82

As far as the mv, hv and paeds consultant have explained it to us Madly they are more concerned that there is consistent weight gained and no losses rather than being on such and such a percentile. 

As for the omeprazole it's the one drug that works in 99.9% of reflux babies. As far as I can work out from the paediatrician, our gp and my own research it's just all about getting the dosage right to see results as what it does is stop the body even producing acid. According to my gp this morning the problem is that people want/expect instant results from things and if the dosage doesn't work at first they immediately dismiss the drug when really all that is necessary is the dosage to be upped. 

Noah and I have waited this long to see improvements in his reflux full stop so I'll give the new dosage of omeprazole another few days to see what happens. At this stage we've nothing to lose and as of thursday we are only a fortnight away from the magic 17 weeks point. 

Tas I thought my tattoo on my wrist was the one I felt the least. Its strange how it varies from person to person. I have to admit I never found any of my tattoos to be sore as such, the outline is always slightly scratchy but after that I really like the sensation :blush: I haven't decided what to get for my Noah tattoo yet but I think this will be my last one. Mine are all in places where I can cover them up if I need to and so they aren't on view all the time when I'm old and wrinkly and saggy :rofl:


----------



## molly85

matts getting an abby tatoo, im considering checking out mu pain treshold lol.abbys in pjs and man they do make them look grown up


----------



## gilz82

I prefer pjs Molly. Asda and tesco are the only place I've found that do pre 9-12 months jammies so I just bought a couple of packets of 3-6 and 6-9 for
Noah as I'm starting to hate sick covered sleepsuits! It always ends up in the poppers somehow even with Noah covered in muslins :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

muslins! thanks gilz i have been thinking all day that i still had one last thing to buy for baby! gah been bothering me all day trying to remember! i bought 3x3 packs but thought ihad loads left over from leo nope, dh keeps throuwing them away because he uses them for when leo eats anything tomatoey rolls it in towels where they sit for days get completely stained and then throws them away lol out of sight out of mind lol lol lol

he has gone downstairs to make me a choccie brownie dessert! yesss!

this is how bad my chocolate craving has got . . . i have stopped all choccie consumption apart from once a week, noticed a couple of years ago that sara lee choccie gateuxs had disappeared and spent precious time last night trying to find out who sells them

fyi sara lee sold the rights of the gateau to some country farm foods group who have exclusivity and only sell them in londis . . . sad but my god when i find a londis i am buying 10!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore I found muslins to be the cheapest in asda I think it's between £2-£3 for 3. I now have soooo many and I keep thinking that's it you have enough! But at least once a week I end up in the situation where they are all in the machine and I have to cover Noah with a towel :haha:

Another fantastically shit night here which I won't bother boring you all with again, mostly because you've heard me moan about the same stuff for two months now but partly because the more I talk about it now the more upset I get.


----------



## tas1

Morning

Oh gilz I really hope things start to get better for you! Only 15 more days! Have you done research on what your gonna start with and made a plan? 

Kate just thought if you can stretch yur old swimming suit put a large t-shirt over to cover you up! 

Well I've woken up to back ache again its so annoying going to the nurse this morning so I'm gonna ask her if there is anything I can do coz I just wanna rip the coil out myself and get back to normal with one week of bleeding and feeling rubbish! 
Also I need advice or a miracle my neighbours smoke in their house and it comes through to ours,I can smell it mainly in Calebs nursery which is attached to our bedroom but because we sleep in there I don't know if it's in there coz we'll be use to it,in the dining room and Cadens room (he has started with a cough so now I'm even more paranoid) is there anyone I can contact as I'm sure this is against human rights but if not what can I do? It's one thing after another with this house and it's really getting to me.

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Good morning all
im sat in the living room with me laptop and bailey snoozing besides me,soo much better.
he did really well last night and woke at 6.15, 2 mins before DHs alarm went off:haha::thumbup:

Madly i hope the HVs arent making too much of an issue with the weight thing, i think as long as charlie is healthy and he keeps gaining something each month then thats ok tbh, we dont all grow up to be the same build as each other and i dont see how babies are much different:baby:

Thankyou for your supportive replies on that silly post:thumbup:, daft girl, was she hoping for induction to tickle the spot and i ruined the illussion?:shrug:

Gilz, i have mailed you, but i just think its down to trying weening with Noah now!:hugs:

we had an event this week. Bailey started sitting up in his bumbo unaided:happydance:!!. his head used to flop backwards but now hes fine, a bit wobbly but he can do it on his own now:thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz

Tas you're not going to be able to stop them smoking in their own house so you'll need to find out where it comes through and fill the hole. We get next door's smells coming through the bathroom floor/wall join so we filled the box round the toilet pipe with existing foam. It reduced it but didn't stop it. It's kitchen smells. Their's is in the single storey sticky out bit where our utility is do I think it gets into the roof space there and as we've no hatch we can't examine it. :growlmad:

We're going to Magna today. Hopefully that's all open!


----------



## tas1

Thanks pb! I'm looking into an air purifier I can get it on my OHs very account as we don't have the cash but it's £140 I know it's worth it but it's alot! When we get some cash hopefully this weekend we'll get some filler and do around the skirting boards that attaches to there house and there is a hole where pipes are in Calebs room so I'll fill that too! Is there anywhere else I can get air purifiers from? 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Just letting Caleb have a sleep before his injections :(


----------



## molly85

argos, b&q, screw fix all those sorts do them

eugh girls specially them who spd my hips are killing me ijust had to snuggle abby in bed this morning before i could move it was horrific. getting the midget weighed today any bets?


----------



## madcatwoman

I have to admit, my spd pain went within a week of having bailey:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have a greedy baby. He still wants to feed today. Only woke up ONCE last night :shock: We had the HV round and I told her about it and she suggested a bottle of boiled cooled water once a day because he's gaining weight and it shouldn't hurt him. He was 10lbs 12oz :shock: today. Also to try infacol to help his wind. What do you ladies think about the water? I've always heard bad things and I know better than to ask in Baby Club :haha:


----------



## molly85

i've used boiled water when we had those hot nights it saved us all. As you have just started the dummy I would wait and see maybe a week or soo. Ihave heard of BF babies refusing the bottl later on and deffinatly refusing water its not as sweet so from that aspect if hes tasted it early it won't phase him later


----------



## molly85

ohh girls who are on emmasdiary has anyone else been offered a photo shoot and picture free?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The dummy ruined his latch :( so we have stopped it. He wasn't taking enough breast tissue just the nipple. I'll speak to DH as I don't think I can bare to give him a bottle :(


----------



## molly85

in that case i wouldn't. you could try a syring but that takes ages and isn't that great or a cup or just battle on through. Apart from going out your OH sounds reaonable so canlook after you so you can concentrate on feeding.



Abby has found the toys on her play mat at last


----------



## tas1

Ozzie I must have missed something why are you giving him water? 

Caleb has had his second lot of injections it was two again one in both legs but next time it's three injections :( he screamed coz he just got to sleep then got stabbed! Then I had my coil check and my threads were sticking in to me and the pains could be my body trying to reject it and I could bleed up to a 6-12 months but I'm not leaving it that long! 


Xx


----------



## molly85

how kind of them get the thing out.

I might just ask to try the pill and make matts job to give it to me, then he is also responcible if i get pg i dnt like hormones but realised wen we have another i won't be able to enjoy abby as much as I won't be able to walk or play


----------



## tas1

I am thinking of having it out it's more hassle than anything I know it's gonna stop me from getting pregnant but I would like to be able to have sex or go swimming! 

Jo I struggled when I was pregnant with Caden and he is 3 so quite independent but towards the end I just couldn't be bothered to go out

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

See I've been fine on mine but it might be where I'm bf.

PB I love magna! I cant wait to take James there!

Molly that was the thing I found the hardest with James, I'm glad I wasnt pregnant all summer as it would have killed me


----------



## Ozzieshunni

She suggested water to give me a chance to recoup my supply since he's feeding constantly and spitting up after almost every feed. She thinks he's over full. I don't know if I'll try it. She said it would do no harm since he is gaining weight steadily. I can't believe he's gained almost 2lbs in a week!


----------



## gilz82

What am I missing regarding giving water? I've been told to give it to Nosh since 6 weeks because all his reflux meds cause constipation, that's by HV and paediatrician. Are you not supposed to?


----------



## madcatwoman

ive been giving water to bailey when he was constipated hun:thumbup:

heres bailey showing off in his bumbo this week
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
just trying to catch up there!!!!
I personally don't give a small baby water,unless constipation is an issue.Everyone has a differing opinion on this 1,different hv's will tell you different things.
In my opinion if a baby is looking for food,its milk they want not water,and I don't give water to try get out of the nightfeed either!But thats me,and each to their own etc lol!!

Molly I wouldn't worry about abby only taking 24ozs,Teagan isn't taking that much yet and she is way way bigger!Abby is really only the size now of lots of newborns,so she's doing well I'd say.

Gonna read that thread now madcat about the induction!
Madly,I really wouldn't worry too much.Teagan eats so very little for her size,and she has dropped way down on the charts,but really,just because she was born at 9lb 1,it doesn't mean she's gonna stay heavy iykwim??I would say the same with charlie.
I thought she would be busting out of 0-3 month clothes by now but she actually isn't,just some of the very small fitting stuff.x

Well we'd a lovely day out at the zoo yesterday,then went visiting my family.Today we went up north shopping,got loads of stuff for shays 5th birthday party in a couple of wks!!!!!
Teagan must've been wrecked coz last night she slept from 10pm straight through until 8am this morning!!!And stupid me heard her stirring at 6am,so got up and went downstairs and brushed my teeth and got a coffee etc,just to find she was still panned out!!Oh well,I got to catch up with some of the shows I had sky plussed!!

Madcat,teagan can sit no bother in her bumbo too.Don't know for how long though.I didn't get much use out of mine with oran,he used to straighten his body and lift his butt out of it from a very young age,monkey boy lol!


----------



## vbaby3

Aw cute madcat!


----------



## vbaby3

Also meant to say big hugs to gilz.You are doing amazing coping with little noah,on your own most of the time too.
There is a light at the end of the tunnel,though you probably won't believe it until you see it for yourself
Keep forgetting to ask,how are You???Hows your kidney?Is it recovering well after the pregnancy?xxxx


----------



## gilz82

Kidney is still sore but better plus I don't get any time to focus on it with Noah. I've got a scan in a couple of months to see how badly it's been damaged :shrug:

As for the water, constipation and dehyradtion were the only two things I knew you were meant to use it for. I had no idea that people gave it to stop nightfeeds :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw hope your poor kidney will be ok.x
There would be a lot of people that would give water in the night instead of milk so baby stops being used to a feed of milk in the night and gets used to going without it,and eventually stops waking for it.
I've only given water for constipation too though.
Its funny,I remember years ago when I was a child going to see my aunt in rural ireland who had 10 kids,and the babies would be in their cots in the sitting room(babies plural as there was probably only 10 month age gap between any of them)and they would be drinking tea from their bottles lol!And they probably lived on a staple diet of spuds and soda bread lol,and they all turned out ok!!!


----------



## molly85

lol i remember my cousin drinking milky tea from his sippy cup I don't think his aspergers has anything to do with it more the pot hismother smoked around him.


Test number 1 done


----------



## vbaby3

Whats test no 1?not a preg test?


----------



## molly85

oh yes after a small incident must go check it i hid it from matt


----------



## madcatwoman

LMAO Molly, youre mad, you are completely insane.Im scared to death of getting pregnant now!(funny after we all spent so long/hard trying to achieve it in the 1st place!:haha:)

Gilz i forgot to ask about your kidney, ihad no idea it still gives you a little grief:growlmad:

I think i was given tea as a baby too(i think) i recall someone saying something to me about it, its not done any harm anyway!.

Well, that 'sun thing' came out this afternoon so Bailey&I walked down to the beach, he was awake on the walk down, slept while there, and woke on the walk back, he stayed in his pram for a bit & even let me hoover the car out (And to say it was bad is an understatement!!!!:dohh: its not been done for a VERY VERY long time).
Anyway hes asleep now, all tuckered out with his bunny clutching bunny's hand:baby:


----------



## molly85

not trying just checking :bfn: thank god i have another 3 i am thinking this damn af is just over a week away everything is scting as normal

abby only hugs muslins sniff not as cute.

I have had the midget weighed she is now 9lb


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, Molly! Tsk tsk! Use protection :haha:

The water wasn't meant to get out of night feeds. Just if he's had a feed and wants fed like less than an hour later. I haven't given him any yet and don't intend to. I was a bit shocked by the advice to be honest. She did say to give him Infacol before a feed to help with wind, but he's burping fine (and farting :haha:). I got it from Boots, but I'm just going to hold off a bit. He's sleeping in the pram now, lol! I'm just going to let him sleep until he wakes up.


----------



## madcatwoman

:baby:Midget isnt such a midget these days then molly?!!

lol,im so careful,im on the pill and youre covered after being on it for 7 days, i still wouldnt chance it, i had to take 14 days worth before doing anything!(not that it was particually pleasant anyway).

Im wondering if Baileys bunny is going to be a fave, and as madly suggested im wondering if its best to get another incase he looses it one day!:wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Very cute pic btw madcat :)


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies

Hope your all ok!!

I only give water when constipated as well,I add a little sugar in too!

Gilz I didn't realise you had problems with your kidneys,hope there is no damage!! You are doing s fantastic job with Noah! 

Vbaby glad you are having nice days out!!

Molly your crazy! Glad it was negative!! Maybe ring for the pill soon so no more scares til you want it to happen! 

Pink I'm seriously considering having it out I really wanna wait bur I'm thinking I'm sinking into depression because I feel like I'm in early labour everyday for a few hrs the nurse said my body is trying to regret it but it's not working so it's tying harder....great stuff! 

Madcat Bailey looks older in his bumbo chair,Caleb has started pulling his head forward and trying to sit up so I push him down and say be a baby for longer lol obviously I'm joking!!

I've had another lazy day trying to shake off whatever is making me feel rubbish but I can't even get motivated to do housework normally I'm a great mum taking Caden out on days out even to the park but I can't even be bothered with that,I've got so much going on in my mind that I don't know what I feel,I don't think I'm suffering from pnd as I love both my boys and would do anything for them and I do! I dunno I'm prob talking shit sorry just one of those days!! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

get some iron pils tas your loosing blood remember will make u feel pants. i wasmeant to get the coil but now think the pill is better it isatleast in my hands then


----------



## tas1

True Molly I'll get my OH to get me some on the way home! I'm so tempted to ring docs and say get it out of me but I'm so rubbish with the pill!
X


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,take a look at abby now she's 9lbs,,,,Thats the size of baby I passed through my vj!!!!Does she look huge lol!!
I'm embarassed to say I actually did a test myself today.
We had unprotected sex a few times the wk end we were away,we used the withdrawal method lol!!
Anyway I was waiting on af arriving to start on my pill,and I started spotting last monday, so presuming it was af started taking my pill.Only the spotting stopped and no af arrived,so I was having awful thoughts that maybe the spotting I had was implantation bleeding or something!!
Anyway negative here too!It wouldn't have been planned,but I wouldn't have been upset if it had been a bfp,but at the same time I'm glad it was a bfn lol!!

Madcat,definately get bailey another couple of bunnies.Shay loved a little monkey from mothercare,and after about a year he was so skanky and raggedy I replaced him,and shay was having none of it!!He wanted the skanky 1!!
So if I were you I'd buy 1 or 2 more,but keep rotating them and hopefully they'll all be equally rank lol!!
Monkey did get lost a couple of times,but we always found him again.He was left in restaurants,dropped in shopping centres and allsorts,but always found his way home!We still have him now!


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie you don't need to buy infacol you can get it free from your local pharmacy on direct care for Alex. Same with infant paracetamol and loads of other stuff.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I did :thumbup: We're registered with Boots for Direct Care :)


----------



## molly85

is this a scotish thing?

lol vbaby atleast i'm not the only 1.

why does abby have to sit on my lap as i eat my yummy dinner roast chicken leg, potatos cooked in the juises, garlic sauted mushrooms veg, stuffing and gravy mmmmmmm


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg it seems so weird seeing bfn flashy flashys! i honestly do not think i will be in a hurry to do this again, i have been in tears all days with this bloody spd, all that pushing through it yesterday for leo has made it ten times worse today, safe to say although hedidnt hit me as much he spent most of the day bored and getting aggressive with his toys. . . better than hitting me but still not good, goes to show it is definately boredom that is making him slap more

dh was like is this normal, is there anything decent they can give you for it - i read somewhere that the gp can give you codeine and 1000mg of paracetamol or something like that but they would not give you this right at the end of pregnancy ie 4-2 weeks before expected birth so that more or less rules me out

madcat i hope i am like you! it goes when she comes out! i might have to take a paracetamol or two to get through the day tomorrow, no way am i going to go through such a painful, boring and frustrating day like this one, i hate taking them though . . .


----------



## molly85

nomore there is 1 cure for spd, do you have a section date? you can also get cocodamol over thecounter but would see gp its not good to have with a gtoddler about it makes u very dippy.

My hips seriously hurt looks like a gp visit as other joints are stiff to.They were so numb i'm not walking properly mol's was not impressed on our walk.

vbaby shush people keep saying that your poor vj


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no no section date yet, hopefully going to get it not this thursday but thursday after that (28th) then i can really start counting down . . . would it be bad to really really put across how much i am suffering with this spd and hope they do a section dead on 39 weeks instead of just in that week . . . hmmmm

it gets really really bad in the evening (obviously) to the point where laying down, sitting down, standing up, walking about none of those give me any sort of comfort for the pain . . . dh is off tomorrow and hopefully most of the daytime on friday so hoping that i can relax a bit, might make dh take leo out for a an hour or so tomorrow just to give me a break so i can get through the day

gah first pregnancy was so easy!

got pregnant first month and had no issues (well not until the birth anyway)

this time pregnant at month 10, morning sickness for 16 weeks which came back at 31 weeks, spd, not sleeping, extremely frequent weeing, not able to eat much, dizzy, massively tired

honestly i am the walking case of every pregnancy is different!

cant wait to meet her now, i am literally counting down the hours!


----------



## PeanutBean

Evening ladies.

I've never given water to a baby so have nonidea about it at all. One thing though Ozzie, in the summer babies will want to feed more to keep hydrated so that could be why. During the warner days Indigo feeds very often and even on cooler ones she goes every two hours max when awake (which is all day at the mo).

Magna was awesome. Byron was quite young last time we went so was a bit afraid if some stuff. This time he was still a bit anxious about the big melt but afterwards said how much he liked the noisy one! Lol He went in the park after which was great until je disappeared. He was in a castle at the far end and DH was walking round the castle following him to take a pic and I was following DH on my phone making plans with the babysitter for HP tomorrow and we got round the castle to find him gone. He must've run pretty fast as he was right up the other end when DH got to him, he'd wanted to go in the train there. It was a bit of a shock as he's never done anything like that before. I can only suppose he felt free in there are it was all a huge enclosed park but I did briefly fear him being snatched, something I've never worried about before. :(. Naturally that led to tantrums and we headed off home about half 3 happy that we would be home by rush hour. But it was not to be. A car crash closed our road do we went a different (much longer) route that was at a standstill too for roadworks. Took very nearly 3 hours to get home! It was awful. Indigo kept screaming so I hopped in the back with the kids. Had to change her nappy while she was in the car seat then had to bf her and the traffic started moving before we were done. Got if a copper had seen us...! :wacko:

Anyway we finally got home. I've packed bags for tomorrow, washed up, hung up the nappies and generally tidied. The girl went to sleep then woke and us asleep again, I hole to stay as I've about an hour of HP part 1 to finishe watching tonight.


----------



## pinkclaire

I was going to say the same as PB Ozzie. Plus the 6 week growth spurt is meant to be the worst of the lot! so could be that. it lasted 2 weeks for me last time with James!!! Your doing amazing, you know what your son needs, have you tried everything else to re settle him incase he is comfort feeding?

I got some pictures I had done today. We didnt get a chance to have all the ones I wanted done, but I've added the couple to my journal if you want to see :thumbup:4

Tas agreed on the iron tablets will help a lot! xx

nomore hope you get your section date x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Thank you for your comments on Charlie weight Ladies :kiss: I have come to the conclusion Charlie belongs to the tiny eaters club :dohh: I personally reflux aside dont think hes a big milk fan and I think he will flourish when we wean him :thumbup: I bought some bowls and spoons today :thumbup: 

Gilz hon hang in there 15days and counting :hugs:

NOMORE I loved sara lee gateau as well growing up we would have one to share after sunday lunch :dohh: didnt realise they had vanished :wacko:

:hug: Tas am so sorry the house is getting you down :hugs: 

:happydance: for weigh gain Alex :thumbup:

Molly I too am still suffering with my back and tailbone issues :dohh: when I bend over it kills to straighten back up again :cry:

Peanut glad you had a better day out :) :hugs: for Byron running off :( I`ve been there and we are still struggling with this one so I know how scared you must have been :sad1: fxed its a one off and he doesnt do it again!

Cute pic madcat :) and get a spare `bunny` :thumbup: rotate them as vbaby suggested :thumbup: Oliver had x2 `babys` on the go and we switched them when the one he had needed washing :dohh: he did notice as he got older :wacko: because ones nose was slightly bigger than the other and he would always ask after we switched slyly if we had `mended babys nose` :rofl: too cute :cloud9: Charlie has really take with this comfort blanket I bought today (pic on fb!) its a cows head and has a `skirt` attached which is black/white fluffy on one side and white satin on the other and one the fluffy side it has a huge red heart and the caption `I love milk!` I held it up in the shop and he gave me the cheesiest grin I couldnt resist buying it :dohh: Hes held it all day and even chewed on the cows ears :rofl: If he stays attached I will be getting a spare :rofl:

Tas prior to having Charlie I was on the depo from having Oliver but then had the implant fitted because the depo takes so long to leave your system when TTC where as the implant its quicker ( am crap at remembering tablets/the pill also :dohh: ) the first few months of the implant were fine then I bleed for 4+mths almost continously so I went to get it removed ... the drs refused at first because the implant costs the nhs a grand each and at the drs advice I was also taking the pill on top of the implant in an attempt to stop the bleeding ... after two weeks of having the pill ontop I got so pissed off I went back to see the drs sat in the surgery and said `remove it because if you dont I will!` she very relunctantly took it out :hissy: I sat back and waited far too long before I did anything about it please dont do the same if it makes you unhappy :hugs: tbh its a wonder we fell pregnant so quickly afterwards with me taking two hormones at one point :dohh:

Glad you had a nice zoo trip vbaby and well done Teagan for sleeping through and sleeping in :happydance: shame you were woken though :wacko: Charlie and Teagan are so much alike :dohh: Charlie is still in lots of his 0-3mths :dohh: I promised my sister anything he outgrows ( her little man is coming in 9days :) ) so I had a clear out at the weekend of his smaller stuff so I could hand her something to put on her boy :rofl: truth is there isnt much right now .... might have an issue on our hands if her boy outgrows mine :rofl: no hand me downs then :dohh:

OMG you Ladies with your :bfn:S :dohh: I couldnt think of anything more crazy right now than been pregnant again :lol:

:hug: NOMORE the end is in sight :kiss:

As for us we went into Leeds today and I had Charlie strapped to me :) I have come to the conclusion that the good people of Leeds find this an oddity (Mummy wearing baby!) because I got a million and one stares and a few nasty grrrrrr glares from some OAPS :dohh: Charlie was happy I feel confident carrying him but honestly people are just plain mental :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks madly, seems like so close but so far!

im trying to get myself to certain points so its:

:thursday 4 weeks left
:friday midwife group get together crap
:next week doctors appointment monday (well hopefully keep forgetting to book it!)
:thursday consultant appointment and hopefully date! and 3 weeks left
:friday grandads funeral

just need to get a few things planned for the 3 weeks afterwards, hoping that that will be major nesting but with this spd not looking very blinking likely :( 

wow madly two sets of hormones! i went for depo after i had leo because i loved it the first time round, second time it totally disagreed with me bled the whole time (much to dh's irritation lol) so had to settle for the pill, every time i would restart a new packet i would be like i am not going to miss one this time and to be even healthier i will take a vitamin tablet with it too! yeah that worked! not! lol


----------



## tas1

Madly when I wore my carrier with Caleb in it in town once I got loads of stares felt like saying what do you think they did when prams weren't invented! 

I think I will get it removed and try something else,it's obvious it's not working for me so no point being in pain and feeling crap for any longer

Thanks ladies your great!!!!

Xx


----------



## molly85

Madly it's myt actual hips i've always had arthritic bits bunions done at 21 and scraped eugh I would rather it wasn't that but as I didn't get alot of calcium as a child milk just does not sit well with me (iam trying to drink more now on cereal etc) I just don't have the bone density to with stand normalwear and tear and my joints get flakey. 

Nomore my induction was dead on 39 weeks no reason your section can't be. if not earlier. So weird I got the all clear to have it and the SPD cleared up alot

Must go to bed grrrr come on abby 10 weeks tomorrow time to sleep through for mummy


----------



## pinkclaire

Madly how are you so good at remembering everything??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Pink I guess I have a good memory :dohh: however not when it comes to anything else :rofl:

NOMORE (see my siggy!) my nephew is been born by c-section a week tomorrow and my sister will be 39wks so theres no reason I agree with Molly why they can book you in for 38-39wks either :thumbup:

Tas I agree seems like the best thing might be to get it removed :hugs: dont do anything that makes you uncomfy is my motto :thumbup: and it seems to be bothering you a great deal :hugs:

Molly I too have dodgy hips/lower back which is why adding pregnancy am pretty buggered in that area at the minute :dohh: my walking does help nearly 35miles now :wohoo: but I also have to be careful with everything and monitor because of my Mums history with her hips and knees are concerned :wacko: also padgetts disease his hereditory and my Mum thinks we should all get checked out :sad1: My Great-Gran had it as does my Nanas brother (my Mums uncle!) and my Mum has it ... she reckons one of us may end up with it although my hypercondriatic Auntie (my Mums Sister!) sped off to Drs to get checked out :dohh: am sure her Daughter (my cousin!) wont be far behind she also had hypercondriatric tenancies :wacko:

Well Charlie was down for 10.30pm after slugging a 4oz bottle and woke up at 7.15am :wohoo: my boy certainly likes his sleep during the night :dohh: Today is Olivers end of school year party :) hes gone to school armed with Monster Munch crisps and 4 packets of Jammie Dodgers our contribution to the party food :lol: Today I am taking Charlie to baby class again he loves to play and roll around on the floor ... looking forward to it :thumbup:

Am not doing to school run today or tomorrow because if I see Olivers present school teacher again I may turn violent grrrrrrr :growlmad: She is such a tool and really imo shouldnt be teaching children she has such a bad attitude :hissy: When I picked up Oliver yesterday at the end of the school day his school polo shirt was covered in pen marks all over the tummy area again!!!!!! :trouble: We have thrown away a polo shirt every day since the middle of last week now and I know its the end of the school year and we will be binning them anyway but its taking the mickey :hissy: Apparently some of the kids are drawing on Olivers clothes and hes letting them and his fecking teacher doesnt say a damn word :growlmad: The marks are like big blodges and then lines all over one last week was drawn all over the back and hes swears he did it himself (He says this so none of the other children get into trouble!) Well as soon as I saw him (after we had rollocked him and warned him not to do it again!) I was livid I questioned him straight away with his teacher stood there demanding to know who had done it ... His teacher just gave me this guilty looking smirk as if she knew all about it and then skulked off. I went to speak to his head of year who swears blind the pen and paint is removeable ... over my dead body it is I have tried vanish, oxyplus and all sorts grrrrrrrr it doesnt come out :hissy: I certainly wouldnt be stood complaining if it was removeable I would be off home to wash it :trouble: Then we got to the bottom of it :hissy: the irresponsible idiots give our children permanent markers pens to draw with grrrrrrr they are reception children for fecks sake .... she just gave me this apologetic look and said she would speak to the other teachers about the children wearing aprons :wacko: I have told her that we have bought Oliver 6 new polos shirt for the first half of next school year and should these be ruined in the same way I will not be replacing them and he will wear whatever top is the cheapest that I can get my hands on :thumbup: therefore he will not be complying with the school uniform unless they can get their fingers out and supervise my child better :thumbup: She simply said `thats your choice!` So today he has a shirt and jeans on for his party and has the warnings of all warnings not to be letting anyone draw on him but because of the frustration of it all and the fact that the teachers are fecking numpties DH is coming out of work for an hour and collecting him because if he has ruined more clothes am not sure I can battled the point anymore .... am leaving to DH now :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wacko: That teacher sounds like a piece of work! Even when I taught preschool and parents were told to have their kids come in clothes that would get dirty, I still had them wear aprons!

I'm not doing the water. He's still being a greedy baby. We tried the infacol last night and no spit up :thumbup: So, I'm content and we're going to use it at night. Alex made the most horrible face when we gave it to him and started crying, lol! Poor thing.


----------



## madcatwoman

:growlmad:What a useless teacher madly,sounds like she lets the kids do what they want!!:wacko:

Poor bailey has just had a bout of colic:cry:,hes gets it now and then but hes sooo much better on C&G:thumbup:,when he gets it its only fo half hour and now,well, gripe water works!!:thumbup:and works bloody well&instantly!:thumbup:,he hates being given it, but its soooo worth it!


----------



## gilz82

Well thats Noah had his second jags, screamed the place down so of course I then cried. What a fruit loop :blush:

Things are still just as bad over here. Spoke to the hv and a gp this morning and we are now being referred to Yorkhill the specialist children's hospital. No one can believe that Noah is still bringing up pure acid on the highest dose of omeprazole so I think furher tests will be needed. I'm just so exhausted to the point I've actually sobbed through the last three night feeds as I know how much pain they cause him :cry:

Madcat I'm so glad C&G and gripe water are helping Bailey, gripe water does taste rank though doesn't it. 

Ozzie weird Alex doesn't like infacol, of course everyone is different :thumbup: I found it to be the best tasting medicine ive given Noah so far, just tastes like oranges. I've tasted them all as I don't see why he should have to take them if I don't know how bad/good they taste. All of the reflux ones are vile as they aren't allowed to flavour them and one of his neonatal medications smells so bad it makes me gag when I open the bottle :dohh:


----------



## tas1

Madly why are the teacher letting children have permanent markers the smell makes you high and some people use them as drugs! If Cadens teachers did this I think I would be like you to or worse lol!

Poor Bailey but glad gripe water works!!!

Poor Noah with his injections and his reflux hopefully you will get seen my hospital sooner!!!

I've done some washing but I don't know whether to put it out! I've woken up with an ear ache and headache so I've taken tablets (I never take anything) boys are being angels today thank god! Caleb went to bed awake and I put his glow work on his dummy in and he fell asleep all by himself :) 

Hope you all have nice days xx


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz,that medication that noah is on which you said is a last resort med is widely used as a 1st choice in austraila:wacko::shrug::dohh:
i like the sounds of the referral to that hospital because it does show they are taking it seriously:baby::cry:

im supprised its taken you this long to break down hun:hugs:, seeing your bubs:baby:in so much pain&not being able to do anything is terrible!! coupled with tiredness too doesnt help either:hugs:

i agree,infacol tastes nice lol:haha: . calpol is ok too, gripe water is a typical medicine and tastes a little rank,it does seem to work nowadays tho.

im soooooo not looking forward to baileys next jabs:baby::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## gilz82

Cat it should be used as a first line drug to treat reflux here too but the nhs are skinflints and dont want to use it first for babies as it costs them £150 for a 150ml bottle and the tablets which are much cheaper are almost impossible to give to a baby properly as you have to dissolve them etc. 

It's just a joke.


----------



## madcatwoman

the nhs is great,we are better off than say the usa BUT when things get really bad you definately notice the cost cutting, :shrug:


----------



## tas1

Oh my word that's terrible how bout cutting down doctors or mps wages instead of meds that will help people especially babies that are the future 

Xc


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:


Glad the infacol worked Ozzie :thumbup:

Thank you for your comments on Olivers tool of a teacher :kiss: Ozzie they have to wear a uniform which is set so no sending him in cheap clothes like we did in Nursery and tbh am ok with wear and tear and `accidents` but when kids are drawing on his clothes ( maybe other kids clothes are been drawn on too :shrug: ) and its done deliberately under the teachers eyes and she hasnt said a thing thats when I think its gone too far :hissy: To add last week Oliver banged his head at playtime in the playground I found a slip of paper in his school trouser pocket like an accident slip for parents ... never seen one before this ... his teacher failed to tell me about it so I guess it wasnt recorded in the school/class accident book ... thank god no trip to A&E over a drowsy poorly child happened because for sure a banged head might have caused suspisions as you can imagine :sad1: I just dont have the energy for her anymore which is why am avoiding the school until he breaks up tomorrow and I agree Tas those marker pens have a very `high` toxic smell and am not overly convinced they should be using them either :nope:

:hugs: for nasty jabs Gilz .... and great news about the specialist referral I hope at long last something can be done .... lots of love to you and Noah :kiss: and NHS been tight is one of the reasons why we werent offered liquid Omeprazole imo .... The Dr simply dismissed it as not working (that and ranitidine!) BUT then it probably wasnt cause you could never be sure just how much of the daily dose he was actually getting :( He seemed to be ok for 12hrs but then the symptons would all kick back in :cry:

Speaking of relux/colic babies I have been to baby group this morning and there was a first time new Mummy there with her little fella who is 5 days younger than Charlie and he has terrible reflux :cry: He was just inconsolable and Gilz like Noah he feeds to soothe his pain and hes breast feed so I think Mummy is having a really tough time :( He settled and fell asleep at the breast but then had a major screaming match ... I wanted to :cry: for her :sad1: She ended up having to leave early and take him for a walk in his buggy :( Hes on domperidone given before every breastfeed and shes tells me after been fobbed off by Dr after Dr she resorted to A&E and refused to move until help was given thankfully the consultant who she saw had experience of her daughter been exactly the same but honestly why is it so hard to get anyone to listen :hissy:


----------



## tas1

When is everyone thinking of weaning??

Caleb has just refused his bottle he has left about 2nd of it which he never does and is happy chewing on his hand is that a sign?

Now he's drinking it but is messy with it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are weaning at 17wks Tas :thumbup: Helps reflux and I think Charlie is getting ready too :dohh: He stares when you eat and drools at you like a puppy and if he has his dummy in as soon as he sees you put something in your mouth he spits his dummy out and grins at you :lol: He also makes `chewing` type movements when hes watching you eat....They say as long as they can hold there head up which he can and giving another 5wks will be even better at it then go ahead :thumbup: 

EDIT : I bought some spoons and bowls in preparation yesterday and will start with baby rice/porridge and then fruit/veg purees :thumbup: I weaned Oliver at 16wks he was so ready infact he was grabbing out for food :wacko: He took to it straight away so am imagining Charlie will too :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh wanted to add we may have another Grad babe on the way or even here :)

Sequeena reported leaking waters last night and hasnt been around on bnb or fb since :shrug:


----------



## tas1

Caleb stares when we eat as well! I'm thinking of doing it soon I only have 3wks to go to 17wks,gonna start with baby rice I have a book that tells you what to do so I'm following it this time! I weaned Caden at 10wks on banana flavoured risks so I was a naughty mummy and he was a picky eater but he's great now is will to try anything so I vowed this time I would do most things by the book!

I should get ready I haven't done anything today and we're going to my mums for tea so I should get sorted but I'm being lazy again lol love being a full time mum it's goon change in september when Caden starts pre-school so I'll make the most of it lol

Xx


----------



## tas1

Hope sequeena has her baby soon! I'm a gate crashed coz I wasn't here from the start! Lol

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmm odd question but Charlie is snoozing in his bouncer and I have just noticed his `soft spot` seems to be sort of pulsating :shrug: never noticed it before has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## tas1

Yeah is nothing to worry about I noticed it in Cadens and now Calebs! Not sure why but it's fine well abit weird lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: its stopped now :dohh: never noticed it before :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I've seen Alex's pulsate too :haha:

I hope she's having the baby!!!!!! It's very rare for her not to be on BnB or Facebook!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

:wacko:soft spot??:shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi!

Oh good luck sequeena,hope everything goes well!!!!!

Miss teagan slept from 10.30pm until 9am this morning!!!!!!Thats 2 in a row,hoping she realises how lovely it is to have big long sleeps and does it every night now!:happydance:
Tas,no idea when i'm gonna start weaning her,she is a small eater so don't know if she'll be looking for spoonfeeds as soon as the boys were so we'll see.I did wait until the boys were more or less 4 months old,and they were more than ready for it:thumbup:

Left teagan home with dh today and me and my boys went into town for the day:happydance:Nothing too exciting,just pottered about and got more bits and pieces for shays party and went for lunch in subway.

Gilz i'm so glad your being referred to a specialist,i really hope spmething can be done to help noah.x

I can't believe they won't prescribe stuff over there because of the cost to the nhs:wacko:Although saying that,it would never happen here because we have to pay for everything:wacko:any gp visits,prescriptions and medication have to be paid for,including my pill!!

Madly sounds like olivers teacher is a div!hope he has a nice 1 next yr!

Just had ther nice village priest round:blush:We're not even slightly religious lol!!Booked teagans christening for september:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Madcat they're talking about the fontanelle,there's a wee kinda hole in babies skull that eventually grows together.


----------



## PeanutBean

As vbaby says. The soft spot is central-ish on top of the head. When they're born their skulls are made of lots of separate pieces so they can move and slide allowing the baby to get out. It takes a couple of years for it to close up and the skull to harden. It shouldn't be pressed. If it's depressed it's a sign of dehydration. It shouldn't bulge but it's normal (though a bit freaky) for it to pulse.

What are your christening plans vbaby?

Madly your teacher sounds like a right idiot!

As always :hugs: to Gilz.

Tas I doubt we'll wean before 6 months.

Well we went to see Harry Potter today. I won't say anything about it at all in case of spoilers! I survived leaving Indigo with a friend. It helped we went to IMAX which has no trailers and she slept through most of it. We went to the shops after. DH got his iPhone fixed and bought us a load of Lush stuff while I fed Indigo. I got a new outfit for her - sage green linen trousers in sale and a seriously gorgeous White blouse with hand embroidery, both from Monsoon. Didn't find anything I liked anywhere but that's ok.

Bit worried I've poisoned Indigo. :wacko: Took some frozen expressed milk just in case. Didn't want to waste it so gave her a taste and she was unimpressed. Sniffed it and it smelt foul. Not like off milk but chemically! I can only assume it's from the plastic containers. :( She only had a drop though so hopefully will be ok!


----------



## PeanutBean

Doh forgot the best news, I've been offered a place on the MSc!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Go Teagan :happydance: Great shes sleeping better vbaby are you getting any sort of a lie in with the boys? ooooooooooooh great you also have your christening booked :) cant wait to book ours we are looking at early next year we are having a joint bash with my Sister and her little man :thumbup:

:wohoo: Peanut well done :kiss: and great you got to see HP and Indigo slept :happydance: am still not sure am ready to leave Charlie although I am desparate to see it :dohh: am a wuss :lol:

Thought I would add thankfully Oliver came home with his clothes undrawn on :thumbup: We will see what happens tomorrow when hes back in uniform :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks madly,I hope I don't jinx things lol!!!!

Glad oliver came home unwritten on!
Peanut,glad you enjoyed the movie,and a wee break!

We're having the christening either the 17th or the 24th of sept,the priest was gonna check he had no weddings on or anything so is getting back to me.
As with the boys christenings we're having a party back at the house after the church.Probably about 40-50 people,family and close friends.We have a huge gazebo that we can put up if it looks like it'll be raining as our house wouldn't hold that many people!
We're being a bit cheeky and combining orans birthday party with the christening:blush:
A necessary money saving measure,as we do go all out for the kids birthdays.Shays is saturday wk,and orans is in october so would cost a fortune to have a christening party too all in such a short space of time!So we decided to take advantage of the fact oran doesn't have a clue of dates,so we're bringing his birthday forward a couple of wks,hoping it will maybe mean slightly better weather!Once we have a few birthday decorations up and a birthday cake and he gets a few pressies he won't know any different.Plus we'll hire bouncy castle for the kiddies.
We're getting a caterer to do the food,so I will be stress free and able to enjoy!!!
Looking forward to it!:happydance:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh and congrats peanut,sorry,meant to say that 1st and forgot.x


----------



## madcatwoman

Good news peanut!!:thumbup::winkwink:
Thanks vbaby&peanut for explaining the soft spot, cant say ive noticed that, although i often feel lots of areas where the skull is yet to fuse together:wacko:
Vbaby,how and earth did you get your teagan to sleep for that long?????, god that must have been fantastic:flower:!!. the most Bailey can manage is 10-6.30 now and then, more often is 5.30am, i am grateful im not getting up in the middle of the night though like lots of mums(&dads) have to, Bailey is very good to me really bless him!.


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo did 8 hours last night, longest yet. It was about 9pm to 5am then she went back to sleep til half 7.

Thanks for the congrats. Had the shine taken off it by my work colleague on fb. She ignored my message about Indigo a few weeks ago and I assumed she doesn't see anything I post (there was that change where you only see people you talk to and she rarely posts) so didn't think about her at all. I didn't want work to know really and don't entirely trust her. Oh well. Fingers crossed I'll be out of there after my three months so it won't matter.


----------



## molly85

well done PB

madly if you haveany drawn on shirts left take them up the school and demand they replace them somemummys might not be ableto buy shirts that often and those markers should not be in the school grrrrr

ewwww soft spot yuck

we tried to go swimming the pool was closed lol i now have a time table lol.

abby went 6 hours between a feed last night shame i ddnt go to bed whoops. 

gilz about time to on the referral is that miles from where u live?

imay be joining you redundant mummies in october going to way up some pros and consof beinf a sahm might mean giving up mky car but i would say its worth it

bath time abby has just destroyed a 5oz bottle i think she will wean reasonably early will prob go straight to finger foods we know shes ready


----------



## tas1

Well done pb!!! HP is great isn't it? I haven't read the books so don't know how they end but totally not what I expected at all!!

Yay for a long sleep Teagan sometimes I can get Caleb to sleep til half 8 so she's doing amazing fingers crossed it happens every night!!!

Molly yey welcome to the sahm club lol it's great lol 

Well I have a naughty 3yr old he is deciding his bed isnt comfy so wants to sleep in mine so I've come to put Caleb down and he's still awake messing about then said I'm going in my bed little monkey! Gonna do the chart tomorrow see if it helps but I'm taking his downstairs toys away for tomorrow he should learn right??
Caleb is still awake so I'm hoping he will learnt sleep by himself instead of me cuddling him am I trying this too early? See with Caden I was a pansy and never wanted him to think he was alone so I sat with him til he fell asleep (still do this sometimes) so kinda want it to be different this time!!

Also madly glad no pen marks on Oliver's top and you can watch HP on free movie website quality isnt as good but you can watch it again when it comes out on DVD plus some laptops have a cable you can plug into telly!! I use ineedpopcorn.com Ive watched loads in there and I've let Caden watch kids movies on there too!

Xx


----------



## molly85

illegal streaming i like it. If hes not screaming tas its fine abby gets her self off to sleep now. but not tonight i made the mistske of not getting her to nap properly today and tried her only on yellow milk hense a very upset baby that not even a dummy could help i was out of clean bottles was doing washing up when she went tobed had to quickly wash sod sterilising used twice boiled water and tap water to make herblue milk 2oz later shes drifted off to sleep i dnt think the whole process will halm her but lesson learned im now eatting a very crispy pizza eugh


----------



## tas1

Lol always the case when your not prepared! He did drift off to sleep after two dummy drops so I put abit of calpol on it and he went straight to sleep wish my eldest would of done that,Caden finally went to sleep an hour and half after we put him to bed,think he is getting jealous again!
I was just thinking whilst sterilising washing up tiding up downstairs before going to bed that mummies jobs never end,when babies and children are asleep it's tiding up so it looks ok in the morning and even when we are asleep we are still listening out for our babies or children just in case they wake........and for men they stop when they get home from work lazy gits well mine is anyway lol!

I've got the MIL coming round in morning so I can cut her hair :s which means I'll have to Hoover up and dust before she comes so it looks like I'm coping,I hate the thought of her thinking oh she isn't taking care of my son properly lol I'm sad I know but I too will think like that one day lol
Think I might bake with Caden tomorrow as well......I got a recipe off Internet for scones which said nothing about eggs but my OH and mum said you do put eggs in scones do you?

Aaarrrggghhh hate being awake I keep thinking I can hear things outside!! I got a big torch that shines all the way down our drive so I do a check before j go to bed out of the window of course lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

you can put egg in makes them richer and a bit for the top so its up to you. i put loads of baking powder in to make them rise lol

Scones soooo yummy. gah meant to be in bed we have a group tomorrow i am really not doing well at thesenight feednow and i am on my thyroid meds


----------



## madcatwoman

> I was just thinking whilst sterilising washing up tiding up downstairs before going to bed that mummies jobs never end,when babies and children are asleep it's tiding up so it looks ok in the morning and even when we are asleep we are still listening out for our babies or children just in case they wake........and for men they stop when they get home from work lazy gits well mine is anyway lol!

Tas, never a truer word spoken.:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

I made a batch of scones last week and put the amount they told me to of baking powder but didn't rise much so I'll try today putting loads in!

It is true madcat! That's why we should get spoilt on mothers day lol

Seems promising outside today so I may step into the garden and cut the grass so Caden can play on it but first gotta get the MIL out of the way lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> I made a batch of scones last week and put the amount they told me to of baking powder but didn't rise much so I'll try today putting loads in!
> 
> It is true madcat! That's why we should get spoilt on mothers day lol
> 
> Seems promising outside today so I may step into the garden and cut the grass so Caden can play on it but first gotta get the MIL out of the way lol
> 
> Xx

&Theres no way on earth im spending my 1st mothers day with Dh's mum either. After all i do, why the hell should i. its going to be a very selfish me day!.


----------



## tas1

Lol I expect that too but when it's fathers day I go let's go out with my dad then see yours lol when my OH does more be might deserve an all day fathers day lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

well i was good. I let him have fathers day as his day this year, i thought that i couldnt expect to have mothers day all to myself if i expect him to share his fathers day with my dad.:wacko:
My dad is quite good about it though and says to me to concerntrate on our own little family etc and not to be spending money on him, his mum on the other hand likes the attention,money to be spent etc etc, used to getting what she wants.


----------



## tas1

Luckily everyone says that to us too but I still buy for my parents and not my in laws coz it should be from there son,I dont mind getting a present from the boys or them but that's it,this year my OH forgot to get his dad anything and they came round so he had tk go out and get something he got him a tent magazine and chocolate lol I did think it was funny!
Just waiting for my MIL to come round,my house looks tidy and Ive bathed Caleb and now he's asleep,it's just Caden who needs to get dressed but he's eating his chocoakte spread lol oh a break through he likes frosties but dry so I need to get him to like milk next!!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh i just get my dad a card, dh dad says the same too,but ian always gets him a bottle of something, but his mum likes flowers, meals out , presents etc. It cost a fortune last year and money we really didnt have,and with only one of us working and a baby to pay for she really should have told us to do the same as our dads did. Unfortunately it was a real expensive meal out organised by Dhs brother&wife, they told us they would split the cost, when we got to the till we realised it was the most expensive menu we had ever seen:cry:


----------



## tas1

We do that and £50 to me is quite expensive especially when you have two kids and only one wage! My sister has a good job and is really good with money so she never struggles so she doesn't mind spending loads on meals out!
I wish the weather would decide what it's doing coz I wanna put washing out but scared too lol 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

yep.our last meal came to £70!! BIL is a carpenter and his wife is a manager for rbs bank, so money is neither here nor there for them.



wow!!!! i noticed that soft spot thing pulsating just now, if you lot hadnt spoken about it id have probably been a bit concerned lol!


----------



## tas1

It's freaky ain't it??

Caleb is getting fussy abit his milk the last 3oz takes him ages to drink it then he leaves an ounce,he has either got a complex about everyone saying how big he is and is putting himself on a diet or those injections have effected him this time! 

Once Caleb is asleep think me and Caden will bake some stuff depends if he carries on being naughty but I know he's bored and the park closiests to us is in a rough bit and the fair is on the next field so I don't fancy taking him for to have a tantrum because he can't go to the fair (were going tomorrow with daddy not that daddy knows this lol)

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have a very sleepy baby today! He's usually up by 10ish and we both slept until 12 :shock: He had a feed, fussed for a bit, and is sleeping on my lap now. I wonder if he's growing....


----------



## madcatwoman

i too have a sleepy baby today, hes fed and slept, fed and slept!!


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!
Well it seems we're on a roll!!
Teagan did even better last night!I put her to bed at 9.15 pm and she slept right through until 9am again:happydance:
Madcat I'm just kinda following her lead.The last few nights she drained her 5oz bottle so I ended up giving her another couple of ounces,so that must be whats stopping her waking hungry.
We've also had to up the bottles to 6ozs,and 7 in the bedtime one,as we can't fit more than 4 bottles into her waking hrs lol!!
It takes at least an hr and a half to get them into her,but we eventually get them mostly drained,you just have to keep going back to them!
The even more wonderful thing is,I put her down in her cot last night wide awake.She was happy as anything,lying there talking to herself,looking around her lovely room.I kept nipping up and peeping in at her,and she just closed her eyes and dozed off after half an hr:happydance:
What a lovely wonderful daughter I have,I just adore her!!:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done Teagan!

I don't get the mothers/fathers day stuff. We just give cards and didn't do fathers day at all as it's a new invention. When I went to church as a kid we used to give daffodils on mothers day and of course did breakfast in bed but obviously that's redundant as a grown up! We never spend loads of money on anyone. :shrug:

I had rubbish sleep. We didn't get to bed til about midnight then I some suddenly at 4am and had to have a pee. Had insomnia worries about prolapse for a whole then some time after Indigo woke to feed. Dozed again briefly then Byron came in about half 5 and then we were all awake at 6am. So not much sleep really at all!

We've been to Eureka today. Had an excellent day. Left early enough to not worry about traffic and hopped off the m62 before queue warning for a relaxed drive over Saddleworth moors and through E Lancs towns. Nearly home now. I got indigo a couple of things for the pram at last and Byron got some gruffalo stuff - a bag for nursery and a lovely apron and painting set we'll give him for Christmas or birthday some time.


----------



## madcatwoman

bailey tends to fall asleep by8, i try to feed him before bed but hes too tired to take anymore lol!. He does always leave milk in his 5oz bottles, maybe i should do as you say and try a little harder for him to finish them off:shrug:, he should be on 180ml now but hes still on 150 because he wont take anymore!


----------



## vbaby3

Do what you think best madcat,i wasn't forcing extra on her,she just drained the bedtime bottle so i increased it,and its from then on that she's slept through.
To be honest,her sleeping til 9am isn't really doing me any favours as the boys are up at 7ish,so I would rather put her down to bed at 7.30 or 8,and have her waken same time as the boys,That way i'd have some ME time in the evening,or ME AND DH TIME LOL!!
Saying all that I won't look a gifhorse in the mouth,and just appreciate the sleep lol!!

I think I persevere with the bottles so much because she's only taking about 24ounces a day,so I have to really keep going at the bottles til she finishes or she wouldn't be getting near enough.

Bailey is doing great as he is I think,if he's in bed at 8 at night,and goes til6am thats good going.You'll probably find he'll start gradually sleeping in later and later.My ideal for teagan would be 7.30-7.30.Thats the way I had the boys sleeping,but probably not for another month or 2 at least!


----------



## molly85

vbaby i do the same with abby as i can get 3oz inno probs but then you know shes still hungry so a good burping session later and a bit of a break the other 2 go down butshes clear 2 5 oz bottles today so might be giving some 6ozs soon. she only has 5 bottles a day. 
I'm such an idiot after finally getting her off between 9.30 and 10last night i was still up gone midnight so gave her a dream feed ( was dead impressed she didi this then she slept til 6! why didn't i go to bed????????? 8 hiours sleep i missed wahhhhhh then she went back to sleep til 9! if anyone sees me online after 9 tonight shoot me.

we went to bounce and rhyme at the library, abby decided to puke lovely but we had a gd time, i have asked somemums of younger babies to come to the tuesday group as the other babies are crawling if not walking. Abby is now a member of the library and is taking part in the book crawl. if she visis the library 4 times she gets a certificate. The library lady suggested abby might chew books what? she doesn't hold anything heavier thanher dummy.

I have got matt the big jigs catalouge we could be getting alot of train stuff


----------



## vbaby3

You gotta grab the ZZZZZzzzzz's when they're on offer Molly lol!!

Well busy wk end here.Off to belfast tomorrow for dh nephews 10th birthday party.We'll stay up there for the night and have a few cheeky wines!!
Then sunday,back down,fed and showered and back out to dh's nieces 5th birthday party!No cheeky wines there,its in 1 of them fun places with the bouncy castles etc.

I hear the weather is supposed to be good nxt wk!!!Apart from the zoo our day trips for this wk didn't really happen,what with this dull and nippy weather.So fingers crossed we can do plenty next wk,and then we have shays 5th birthday party next saturday!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good evening ladies!

Not had much time to post in the last few days but managed to have a quick gander on here to keep myself updated lol! 

with that said i have forgotten everything as per usual apart from felt tip pens! are you kidding me! and i HATE it when people say we are tight for money so we wont splurge but shall we split the bill anyway and once they have your agreement they order 3 courses one being steak and a nice bottle of wine with soft drinks on the side grrrrr if money is so tight why are you making it even tighter for us a holes! grrrr lol 

i have 3 words - my. poor. back. i was in tears again with it last night, just trying to relax but honestly the house is such a tip and dh bless him he tries to make it seem like he doesnt mind that i cant stand long enough to do all the washing up that him and leo seem to make but all that huffing and puffing really mega winds me up lol if you dont want to do it then do what you need to do and then honestly give me a day and it will all be done but dont rush me, talk about how messy the place is and huff and puff when you pull your household weight! lol i just cant keep bending over and picking up after them both! honestly they are both terrible they just drop everything on the floor! so tonight plan is to alternate strapping an ice pack and then a luke warm pack on my back and then hope i can get the house to a state where even if i leave it half a day of not picking things up it wont be so bad. . . .

sorry rambling and thinking out loud lol cant wait for thursday to potentially find out our section date but the day after is the funeral so dont want thursday to end. . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh and to end on a funny note i thought i would share my uncles fb status with you all, it got me chuckling! it is something along the lines of . . .

"why did my pupil (he is a driving instructor) close her eyes and scream when a lorry on the otherside of the road to us drove past!"

and then in the comments added

"to make it even worse/funnier she asked if she could book in for her tests! errrrr . . . "

lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol nomore!

Molly we played with big jigs stuff at NRM and bought a station. It was all good except the suspension bridge which constantly fell over - worth investing in the Brio for that.


----------



## molly85

ohhh they all into mingle right? whats it like mixing trains. I actually thought he was looking at porn the noises he was making lol

OK why is abby chewing her hand but not hungry????????? she keeps dribbling and spitting up it's pretty gross


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

vbaby the christening sounds great :happydance: I have just been with my Sister today to view a house she has been offered and we are doing the joint christening thing with our boys and her house has the biggest garden its like a footie pitch so we `may` have the do at hers and go all out :winkwink: oooooooooooh am all excited with this party talk :rofl: and WELL DONE Teagan :happydance: Have a good weekend hon :kiss:

Tas that is so true a mothers work is never done .... another saying `A mother is busy from Son up to Son down!` :winkwink: Next year for Mothers Day I might take myself off for the day because we usually spend the day traipsing around and the way I feel right now come Mothers Day I think I might need the break :dohh:

Sounds like a fun day Peanut :)

:happydance: for been a SAHM Molly and glad you enjoyed your group :) Me and Charlie love ours on a Tues and Thurs :thumbup: guna miss it a bit over 6wk hols cause Oliver cant go to it :(

:hug: NOMORE and :lol: at the learner driver :dohh:

Well I have spent the day with my Mum and Sister :) Oliver went to MILs for tea and we went to view my Sister house which is currently having repairs done to it :thumbup: Calling kim and aggy from how clean is your house comes to mind and I still cant get over the fact that a couple with three kids lived in such a squalor :wacko: Theres a lot of work to be done, it needs stripping back to its shell so she has a fresh canvas to decorate etc and it need scrubbing in every nook and cranny but it has huge potential to be a wonderful family home for her and her LOs so with lots of hard work me and Mum think she can make it a lovely home :) Then I got home and realised you what having a `day off` means :sad1: it means I dont do the housework/chores that need doing and these are left for an evening with DHs help which seems to be far too much for him to deal with so it ended in a huge argument and battle and tbh its far too much to deal with which I dont have the energy for right now so am just not going to bother taking the whole day out of the house again .... maybe a few hrs for baby class and such but I just cant deal with the fallout every time I try to take a break :nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly, sorry about the OH troubles.

Molly, yes they fit. Ikea do some cheap ones too but they are pretty crap.

I've met Aggie, madly, she looks much older in real life! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: My exhusband's gf (a friend of mine, she introduced us) is 6 weeks pregnant. I honestly feel sorry for her. He told me when we broke up that "Kids are a burden. You always have to figure out something to do with them if you want to go somewhere." She's in for a rude awakening. She's very self centered and to have a child is to put someone else first. *sigh* I'm not trying to sound like a bitch, but I feel bad for her. Being the nice person I am though, I offered to answer any questions she might have. DH said I should just forget her. Argh! I kinda did not need this information right now.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly! there is a thread in third tri that i commented on which turned into my own mini rant about dh from months back lol, basically he stopped working but expected me to still be doing the majority of the housework plus working full time when when iwas off work with leo i had to do all of it! 

today he was huffing and puffing about and actually described himself as a little depressed duw to having to do the washing up and keeping leo occupied for two hours! i appreciate he has a lot going on in his head but that is purely because he lets everything bother him so much but jesus christ if you are going to kick up such a stink about doing washing up please do not do it! 

i totally feel for you madly there is nothing worse than the "who does more" arguement and even when it is clearly proved that you will do more you still always feel bad big hugs madly xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah i hate it when exs come back in just to blurt their crap out everywhere and then leave! to make you feel better my uncle got divorced because he said he didnt want kids then remarried and had his first at 40 and second at 43 and honestly the first thing he said to me (i was 14 at the time!?) was do not wait to have kids careers and stuff can wait i totally regret waiting this long, he was the most anti kid person i knew! and now he is a brill dad! when i got pregnant at 21 he said i knew you would listen to me about not waiting to have kids lol

as for her ozzie she will haveno choice but to become a lot less selfish, honestly the reason my sister still hasnt had kids is because she knows although not a selfish person she is selfish with her time so to speak and is still enjoying it being her time but should an accident ever happen i have no doubt she would rise tothe occassion (although i think my sister and your exs gf are selfish in totally different ways) but honestly it could be the making of her!

with all that said ozzie i agree with your dh, do you have the time or energy to be worrying about people who do not matter? nope! then just forget it, you extended your help which is more than i would to any of my exs so you have done more than enough xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah. I think it was an accident, tbh. :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

so was my uncles first lol lol lol lol well fingers crossed they pull their fingers out the world doesnt need another poorly raisedchild, there is no more room for em lol xkx


----------



## molly85

eugh ex's i get random dreams about the guy i lived in cardiff with


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies!

Hope you have had a nice day!

Madly and Kate me and my OH always argue about the housework I keep telling him when he finishes work he turns into daddy even it that's means helping with housework or just sitting with the boys (it mostly is sitting with the boys coz doing housework is like a little break for me I know I'm sad) but does he do that no he comes in and sits on his arse so tonight he comes in i let him order an Indian coz I've been tight for past couple of weeks trying to save money so I let us have one tonight anyway I thought while we at waiting I'll put all the washing away get boys pjs make beds while he watches the boys.....5mins later he comes upstairs I'm just going across the shop to get a drink (great I did need a cold fizzy drink myself but could you of waited) so both boys are upstairs then Caleb starts getting grumpy coz he's getting hungry and doesn't understand why I'm not cuddling him or anything so I had to stop! I had ago at my OH saying I only ever ask you for your help on an evening as I'm struggling to do stuff in the day coz Caleb likes to sleep on me and if I manage to put him down it's for 10mins before he realises or Caden wakes him up so I'm struggling to get stuff done! Then he moans I always moan at him so I said you know where the door is if your not willing to be a daddy and husband when you get back from work I would rather be a single mum......it worked he made beds did Calebs bottle dressed Caden put rubbish out but I know the arguement will happen again I just wish it wouldn't it drains me saying the same things everyday!

Ozzie I agree with Kate and you DH don't be nice to your exs girlfriend....I totally wouldnt to be honest I don't even talk to any of my exs they are an ex for a reason!

Vbaby and madly I'm getting my boys christened on 11th september church is booked I have a venue (a pub lol) as I don't want the mess at my house and my sister had my nephews naming day at my mums house so will be nice! I've been looking for invites today and cake toppers,I've ordered a cake topper for Cadens cake and all the decorations except I'm getting some big poster to go up with a picture of the boys with happy christening on! I like to go all out for my boys so I go crazy lol!! 

Pb I bought Caden the ikea train set lol I think I did anyway maybe I didn't coz it has a bridge now I'm thinking I didn't it's my mum who has it.....I wonder where I got mine from maybe tescos **I sound like a crazy person thinking or even writing out loud lol** 

Well it's the third night in a row where Caleb has gone in his basket awake,tonight wasn't so good as he took abit longer to sleep and he wanted me to hold his hands but he went to sleep which is good,I think I'm just gonna to with the flow on this one coz if he's happy doing this then so am I! Caden went to bed in his own bed too although we had some tantrums but he was getting tired and watching the new cars film on that website lol such a bad mummy if only baby club could read this Caden said to me 'that's good mummy we can watch cars isn't it' lol so I said under my breathe 'yes mummy's really good for letting you watch an illegal site' lol but it's cheaper than taking him to cinema lol 

I forgot to tell you my money making scheme me my mum and BIL are buying joblots of stuff and selling them at car boot we wanna see if we can double our money! If we can then we will invest in more stock! I'm hoping we can coz it can pay for the christening fingers crossed 

Anyways gotta go to some washing up and sterilising xx


----------



## molly85

gah, abby was hungry by the time she was in her basket, i'm taking a risk and trying the fast teats to see if that will help with her fussing with her food. 

Girls canyou see where babies canine teeth (i'm guessing here I know they have less baby teeth than adult) are do they bulge at teh bottom I have asked my dental nurse neighbour to have a look She gets me to read her meter she can look at my babies teeth but woundering if anyone else had noticed this. If it's weird they better not be coming through. anywho going to make missy a botle then bed will try this dream feeding a again mwahhhhhh


----------



## PeanutBean

It's normal to see the bulge Molly but they're some of the last teeth to come through. All the teeth are there in the gum already I think, or some of them anyway.

I'm awake. :( She woke and 3 and for some reason got a rare whinge on. That woke Byron who came into our bed and DH took Indigo away but I couldn't sleep listening to her so we swapped back to normal - them sleeping soundly, me wide awake. So effing knackered it's unreal. She's just gone back in her basket so hopefully I can get back to sleep.


----------



## tas1

Oh no fingers crossed you can get some more sleep pb! 

Molly Calebs gums have been bumpy since birth but for a few weeks now his vang tooth on top is sticking out as I can feel and see it which is strange as it's the bottom front ones that come through first then the top front ones!

It's 8am and we're still in bed but I have to get up as I have to go into town to try dresses on for my friends wedding which isnt til next yr but she thinks she's found a dress for bridesmaid wahoo!! Then I need to go shopping then I have to do some friends hair then try and sort out our car boot stuff for tomorrow gonna be a busy day! 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well she woke again at 5am. :( Fed her again and had to settle her in bed with mr which took ages. Just had no sodding sleep for days now and all these long days out. I'm totally done in.


----------



## tas1

Bless ya! Have you got anymore days out planned? X


----------



## PeanutBean

No we're done for this hol. DH is using up the last of his hol and is now off on Monday and wed afternoon but as it's a nursery day and I have loads of plans we'll be doing jobs on Monday. I need to find time next week to get to Bolton to get my new camera checked as it's had a spot of the sensor since the first picture that doesn't shake off and so could be a faulty sensor. Nothing I buy at the moment seems to be coming without fault. Sigh.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning
crap night here, didnt feel well. got up to feed bailey at 5, and have had the squits on and off(quite badly) again. Felt sick too, and you know i just cope with nausea. I got a horrible feeling pregnancy&birth may have as tas suggested left me with IBS as this is the 3rd time ive had this:cry:
I pulled DH out of bed by his hand at 8am as i couldnt look after bailey, so he's had to pull his weight this morning.:wacko:


oh why did i go down the GBS route??


> Systemic antibiotics used to combat group B Streptococcus and other bacteria in pregnant women can disrupt the balance of bacteria that normally reside in the intestine, providing another possible trigger for IBS.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: madcat :( Stay hydrated!

Yeah, I suppose. She was my friend before he and I got together. I think she needs to get a good book and a reality check. Having a baby isn't all rainbows and sunshine. She's going to realize that sleep becomes a thing of the past and everything is for baby now. 

Ah well. I have a great relationship and a great little baby who has defied the odds with his heart and is a cuddle bug :) :cloud9:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks:thumbup: had a lie down and downed a pint of water, feeling a bit more human now, just have a headache.


----------



## molly85

yuck to lack of sleep and the squits hugs girls

after a wingey going to bed, abby dabby here had a dream feed(loving this) of 2 oz at 11 then slept til 5 and imnot sure she actually woke just flapped abot then had some more then slept til 8.30 wish matt had tried to dream feed her he wouldnt have been woken then lol

now if i can go to bed earlier and convince myself to get up earlier we wouldhave a good routine going


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat the antibiotics definitely upset the normal bacteria - that's the purpose of them - but I don't believe one round of iv antibiotics will prompt ibs. It's no more likely than one round of antibiotics for anything else in life as they all destroy the normal flora in order to destroy the target bacteria. I've never seen any research suggesting a link and the phrase "may provide another trigger" or whatever it was is tantamount to saying "my pet theory with no evidence to back it up". Not undermining what you're feeling or whether it is or isn't ibs but I don't think it'll be from the antibiotics either way.

I think it's very common for postnatal women to have gut problems. There is the physical rearrangement going on plus the hormonal changes. I had bad guts every single period for at least a year plus being in general disarray the first couple of months after both pregnancies. If it is ibs then it will most likely be down to an existing predisposition that could have been triggered by being postnatal (whatever the cause) but I don't think ibs can be diagnosed without it having been there a while. I say all this, as you know, coming from the perspective of not wanting and not trusting the antibiotics in labour.

Anyway, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

We all walked the dog this morning. It was muddy. DH is reading stories before Byron's nap. I've fed indigo and am hoping we can nap too. Loads of housey jobs to do but too tired to even think about doing them.


----------



## molly85

they'll still be there tomorrow Peanut.Girls i have a very bonkers idea but wish to put it to you to see how bonkers.As I have mentioned I may be loosing my job I may not depends on alot of things but: We deffiantly want another baby and my body obviously was never designed to carry a child so what ever damage it does will hurtwhen ever we choose to do it. I don't really want to go back to work yet so was thinking would it be bonkewrs to start NTNP now and just see where it leads according to my calculations if and thats a big if I got pregnant in the next monthy A they would have similer birthdays and B more importantly I would not be back at work for over a year from now probaby 18 months.I know it's a crazy way of doing it but what do you think a little bit nuts or a lot nuts?


----------



## gilz82

Wow I think a lot nuts :rofl: but my perspective is completely skewed by having a really sick baby. If you think it's the right thing for you, Abby and Matt that's all that matters hon :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

matts not much use finacially for the forseable it seems to make sence but a very scary thought


----------



## madcatwoman

just been for a really long walk, im knackered now, my stomach still lost its ying&yang:wacko:, decided im not going to have dinner/tea, maybe toast later:shrug:

Molly,you crazy girl! lol:wacko::haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly you need to do what works for you. I was thinking of getting pregnant during my leave so that I only had to return a short time but as you know we're now thinking we might leave it as 2. Our motivation for choosing when to try for Indigo was almost entirely financially based. I wanted to wait to try and get a new job. That didn't happen. Then it made sense to wait so that Byron would have free nursery places before we were both full time again. I also wanted a baby in the spring/summer. All pretty fickle reasons for choosing when to create life but hey ho! It's bloody hard work with two little ones, as pink will be able to tell you, but you won't love either of them any less for being maybe more tired and/or grumpy. You will miss out on some time with Abby if you feel rotten in pregnancy but if you're going to feel rotten then you'll miss time whenever you do it. The carrying can be particularly hard when pregnant and it'll all be before Abby is walking if you get pregnant soon so there will be a lot of it but, again, it's tough being pregnant with a second anytime. I can certainly see why you would want to safeguard your mat pay etc by getting pregnant sooner.

I had no nap despite trying. I've since done some pissy jobs, bit of post here, some emails there etc. Feeling strangely excited that I only owe £350 on my credit card now which I'll pay off next month. Not bad from £3k courtesy of my last leave! I got my first full SMP payslip this month. :( Still, not really getting taxed on it so it feels a bit bigger than my last leave. Going to take Byron to another comprehension study next month. :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly the thought has crossed my mind too! the thing that is stopping me really is that it would be 3 sections in 3.5 years, the spd is just unbelievably crippling and makes me feel so bad for leo, also it is different having no baby and being pregnant and having a baby and being pregnant such as no naps, having to hold in your sick because you cant just drop the toddler and run, the general lack of energy and now it is the guilt i have that the spd is making me into the worlds most boring mum! ever!

with that said . . . another side of me is thinking yes it would be nice to have lots of time off and not have to work but still get paid (when i say work i mean leave the house to work lol) and also how nice would it be to have all 3 close-ish in age and also how much harder could 3 be than two . . .but then again how much harder would 3 be than 2 when you only have two hands. . . then again two would be little so for a while you only need the one hand grabbing hand . . . . i have totally not helped at all have i lol lol lol 

the selfish part of me is a little bit like at least the third and last baby would be born quickly after the second and then i could start thinking of a career for myself . . . gah no stop 3 sections in 3.5 years is not good stop stop stop - you bad influence molly!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

just tested the water with dh, it was a resounding no . . .but i think thats more likely because we have had sex like 6 times this entire pregnancy lol i dont think he could go another drought like that for a couple of years lol lol lol


----------



## tas1

Lol you two are mad! I've had thoughts about a third but finically we will struggle plus my health is an issue I don't wanna risk getting poorly as I have two kids! But I do get jealous of baby girl and the fact that I'm so girly it's unreal so I'm missing out playing dress up with them but then I'm not guaranteed a girl next time so I might get tempted to try again so a never ending cycle that might not get broken!
But my friend is having a third and although for me it's crazy but for her it's normal if that makes sense,she has always wanted three so it seems right for her! 

I think I need to get Caleb a sleeping bag coz he's kicking away in his basket and pulling his blanket off! It's day four of just putting him in his Moses basket and sitting next to him and he's all smiles although I know he's tired lol it's cute though

When do you put them in cots? I put Caden in at 8weeks because he kept waking himself up hitting the sides but Caleb seems to be ok during the night he is just getting tall! I'm not sure whether I am being tight coz I need to get a new mattress then I've been looking (gonna get it on the very account) and which one do you buy? Because I definately can't use Cadens old one right? I wish I could remember stuff it's only 3yrs ago but I feel like a new mum!
Think I'm gonna wean him earlier as well as he is staring loads at us eating even biscuits and chewing his hands getting fussy with his bottle! He's strong with his head now he looks around and moves to noises! 

Xx


----------



## molly85

6 tell him hes a lucky ******* matt got it 3 times once we knew i was pg lol

it gets worse matt agreed lol. my thoughts are if i can't walk its better when abby can't walk lol then leave number 3 if we get that far for a couple of years my only realissue would be carrying her upstairs but morning and night is enough. oh eeek sounds like my minds made up


----------



## molly85

oh dearwhen did they put a swear blocker in?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Thank you for your comments on my DH Ladies :kiss: Tas the argument escalated which saw me go to bed but then come back down for Charlie because I couldnt bare to be upstairs without him :sad1: I have been out today with the boys with my two lady pals and their children and DH has done stuff around the house so I got help too but I doubt it will last :wacko: I love your money making idea btw :thumbup:

:hugs: Peanut for a crap night :(

madcat glad you dragged your DH out of bed to help :thumbup: If it helps I havent been feeling too hot either :blush: and now I think I have the flu of sorts :dohh:

molly I would have another baby now if DH was agreeable sadly I think our two boys will be it for us and tbh that makes sense but I feel sad I will never be pregnant again :sad1:

As for us we spent the day with two of my lovely lady pals and their children we went to a childrens soft play area :) sadly after a lovely day out I got back to my neighbours down the road arguing it then turned violent with him knocking seven bells out of her infront of their petrified and screaming kids and so we called the police :sad1: I have given a statement and may have to go to court and give evidence should he be prosecuted (he was of course arrested!) I live in such a lovely neighbourhood :cry: Oliver saw most of it sadly because we were walking up the road on the way home as it happened so we quickly ushered him indoors ....please let us win the lottery tonight I want to move my children away from this sort of thing :hissy:


----------



## molly85

eww madly my neck and head feel like they are in a vice so we are in bed. if i'm not on nights I can't sleep early.I am deffinatly not a napper


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies sorry I've not been on been having a really tough time this week. 

My guts are also completely screwed!

Vbaby ivr just booked C&Js christening for the 18th of September!

Molly we tried for financial reasons and nomore so I could still have a career and not be out of work for ages. I like the fact that within 4 years they will both be in full time education. It's worked out well for us but it is hardwork. I def wouldnt have wanted to he pregnant the whole of the summer as it's James' first proper summer where he can do stuff. That's when I found it hardest when he wanted to run round outside!

Gilz :hugs: you've had such a hard time I really feel for you it's awful not getting any sleep let alone when they are in pain!

Those who were moaning about there OHs mines useless. His best quote yet today 'your a women this is what women all round the world are doing, deal with it' needless to say we had a massive row!


----------



## tas1

Madly that's poor lady and her children and poor Oliver for seeing it too! Hopefully she wont take him back but I'm sure she will!
I hope you win the lottery although my other got given a ticket by kne of his customers lol so we are hoping they are lucky and we can win just hope they don't want abit of it as we have a big family!

Well I realised Caleb was kicking coz he had wind oops naught mummy corner for me lol he's settling down now and going to sleep he keeps spitting his dummy out but yen waking up oh no he's asleep now with abit of movement! I'm glad I'm doing this coz now he knows the difference between daytime naps and bedtime! He looks at his Moses basket well up at the hood bit and is instantly tired and rubbing his eyes! And Caden went to bed at 8 so it's getting earlier and earlier Im kicking myself out of whatever was wrong with me this week as I just let Caden so what he wants because I couldn't do everything but now I'm forcing OH do help me on an evening by saying are you with us tonight or not lol 

Gosh I gotta get up at 6am for the car boot I'm hoping this money making works if it does you should all try it lol then we can all be sahm's forever lol 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Oh pink that's what I get sometimes or 'I work all day and you don't or 'it comes naturally for women' men!!!
I do moan about my OH but he does treat me on my birthdays valentines day mothers day etc he spends loads of me whereas I spend a little on him lol but I have to say and I've said it to him I would prefer you to help or be here than expensive gifts 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies DH calls me `the domestic supervisor` now :dohh: I dont know wether to :trouble: him or request he pays me :rofl:


----------



## molly85

ohhhhh would that be in societys where when a woman has a baby she reasts up for some time and other female relatives step in or where woman have so little in life that half their babies die before the age of 5. Not a society where woman are expected to do as well as men but work twice as hard to get it? I'm not a feminist or even into equal rights just would like it aknowledged babies are harder work than they look because we have so little support.

abbys first run around summer will be next year so walks to the park will be ok. i neither fancy being scary pregnant in the summer


----------



## molly85

pays you little brown envelope every week on the kitchen counter lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

payment! some one once wrote an article saying that if full time mothers were given a wage for their job it would be worth £35,000 pa. i think this is wrong because these are the jobs i do and would cost more than that a year combined were you to hire them:

cleaner
accountant
taxi
personal shopper
teacher
full time nanny
laundry worker 
personal chef
child's entertainer
not to mention the unmentionables i do for my husband that single men (and some nasty married men) have to pay a fortune for! 

the last one alone earns more than 35,000 a year lol!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

and no being pregnant in the summer is neither funny nor clever :(


----------



## molly85

can i take mildly pregnant like i did last summer?


----------



## pinkclaire

I really feel for you nomore :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Lol Kate I had to read your post out to my OH coz it made me pee myself laughing lol especially the last bit so true so true!!! 

I may add that we do overtime work ever weekends and never take holidays coz when we do we still have to do our jobs

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha! i know i am still laughing at myself . . . sad! i need to stop laughing at my own jokes im still laughing at harry potter being fine in his cupboard doi lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i was midly pregnant with leo in the summer, he popped out mid december, and it was lovely except that i suffer badly from hayfever but at least that was the only issue and only when the count was very high. i normally beg for the spring summer and early autumn but now i am so looking forward to those crisp cool morning walks with the icy fresh air and frosty crunchy grass under your feet! nice!


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> and no being pregnant in the summer is neither funny nor clever :(

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
morning all, that did make me laugh!:haha:


Im soooo tired. i seemed to have got through the 1st 2 months fine but tiredness has his me like a brick lately, i feel like i could walk round with my eyes shut quite easily:growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Cat maybe go and get your iron levels checked. I've been anaemic for literally years since my kidney problems started. When it's bad I feel like it'd be impossible to get enough sleep ever. 

Another shit night here. Been up since 12 just like every other day this week. Consultant tomorrow so I wont be leaving without our referral to the specialist at Yorkhill. We are going to see him privately for one appointment while we are waiting as it could take up to six weeks on the NHS. 

Tas we are starting weaning on 6th august, going to start with baby rice for a couple if days then add a little fruit puree to it and go from there. I'm not optimistic it's going to help anymore as Noah as been really sick the past two days. Constant acid sick when he's sitting still and then milky sick if you move him at all even hours after feeding. Right now all I think weaning is going to do if give him lumpy sick.


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh, suppose i could get the iron levels checked, i'll have to make the effort to go to the doc, then go to the local hospital for the bloods...palava..:wacko: although, i do have a LOAD of iron tabs the hospital gave me, and honest to god theres enough for a lifetime in there that in the end after a few weeks i stopped taking, i might take them again and see if theres any difference. Ive also started on activia each day to try and sort the bacteria out in my gut:growlmad:
I just put it down to broken sleep to be honest:shrug:

Poor noah sounds more rough than ever hun:hugs:


----------



## molly85

cat you nit, it takes months to build your blood supply back up! Your not allowed to give blood more than 3 times a year for this very reason. I feel exhausted to but I should have had my thyroid bloods done 4 weeks ago whoops so will ask teh blood lady to do Iron levels to. She knows me pretty well after seeing her every few weeks during pregnancy. I lost roughly a pint so it's prob just lack of sencible sleep in my case.

OK just seen the pedigree chum jumbone advert molly can eat one of those in seconds whats wrong with that beagal?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

NOMORE you are so funny ... I too read your post out to DH ... HINT! HINT! ... will he get it I wonder :winkwink: 

Molly Oliver was an October babe so I was heavily pregnant the summer of 2005 which was the first proper summer we had in a long time :dohh: I didnt partically like it so imo having a spring babe this time def came with lots of advantages :lol: The main one been I didnt live for 3mths in nasty support stocking on a hot summers day because my feet were huge cankles :dohh: 

:hugs: madcat I agree get your iron levels checked :thumbup: I was told to have mine done at 3mths post delivery because of my PPH but am feeling ok this time :thumbup: However with Oliver I stopped the iron tablets after a few weeks and it did me more harm than good :( best to get them checked imo :thumbup:

:hug: Gilz, poor little Noah I agree dont leave without the referral its getting silly now :sad1: The dietician I saw last Tuesday was fairly certain weaning cured even the worst reflux so please dont give up hope yet :hugs: we are going for it at 17wks too :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

As for us we are indoors today despite it been a glorious day because I feel like crap :( I have the flu or so it appears :shrug: We have been playing on the WII with Oliver on Just Dance what a laugh :rofl: I am severely un-coordinated :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz, I meant to ask the other day if you think it could be a problem with the muscle between his esophagus and stomach not functioning properly that's causing the food and acid to come back up? If it is, I know they would be able to fix it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gastroesophageal_reflux_disease#Children I think this is it.


----------



## molly85

That discription of GERD discribed Abby very well but she's nothing like Noah except the screaming in general she's pretty ok now .

And with that she is dribbling up all over a cushion more washing for me yay


----------



## gilz82

Ozzie what you sent me the link to is what Noah has, he has severe GERD. The problem is it isn't simple to solve :nope: We've exhausted all of the medications, done all the milk thickening and proping after a feed etc. The only option left now is surgery and that has a whole batch of complications in later life that could be worse than reflux. 

Also in "normal" cases it should peak around 8-12 weeks and then start to get better as the muscle matures but Noahs has gotten worse since this point. Worst case scenario it could affect him until he is two. 

Madly I'm really surprised the dietician said that to you. I hope she's right :thumbup: but our paediatrician, who suggested weaning early, said that for severe cases it's a 50-50 chance whether it could actually make it worse rather than better. He says that in the severe cases the solids or purees at the early stage just make the stomach have to work too hard therefore creating even more acid. Given Noahs reflux meds aren't managing his acid production just now I can't see how it wouldn't get worse. I so want to be wrong though.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah :( Poor wee man :(


----------



## gilz82

I honestly thought when they diagnosed reflux in neonatal we'd be over it by now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz hon I mentioned to the dietician about not wanting to start weaning too early with Charlie (although I feel hes starting to be ready now like Oliver was!) if it was going to cause him more harm than good were his reflux was concerned and she said notworry about that because she has had babies in her care with reflux far worse than Charlies and weaning as early as 17wks helped them no end .... her over all opinion was it helps reflux more often than not although I can certainly see where you might be concerned it wont :sad1: The whole thing is so so hard :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I hope that they give you the referral. I would honestly not leave until you get one.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I have an issue and am not sure what to make of it :dohh:

After I had Charlie I bled for just over 6wks. I had my depo jab on 15th June (which was around the time my locia finished!) and got my first post delivery period on 1st July. It lasted for 12days and finished on the 12th July. On Thursday just gone (23rd) I started bleeding again :dohh: so today is day four of the second episode of bleeding :wacko: My bleeding is extremely light compared to my periods after contraception and whilst TTC but I am awfully confused because the depo jab has always stopped my periods in the past. I had the depo at 6wks postnatally with Oliver and never had a period for about four years until I swapped my contraception to the implant not long before we decided to TTC. My friend has me worried because she reckons because I am having break through bleeding it could mean the depo hasnt worked and well we have had :sex: we havent been at it like rabbits but still if this is the case and the depo hasnt worked its a bit worrying :shrug: I just thought it could perhaps be my hormones settling down after delivering Charlie but this didnt happen after I had Oliver so I really dont know what to think :wacko: what do you ladies think? Should I call my GP and discuss it?


----------



## gilz82

I'd definitely speak to your gp if you are worried Madly better to be safe than sorry :hugs:

The specialist we want to be refered to is apparently brilliant, another mum on here is with him. I just hope our current paediatrician doesn't get all grumpy about it. According to our gp it's standard practice to ask for specialist care if general medicine isn't solving it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: Madly, my bleeding has just began to taper off. I'm concerned about birth control though. I've heard the coil can fall out, mirena can make you bleed all the time and people have gotten pregnant on both :dohh: I don't want anything with hormones cause LO is BFing and DH won't wear condoms! ARGH! I'm out of options aside from abstinence, lol!


----------



## gilz82

You can take the mini pill and still BF Ozzie. It doesn't interfere and isn't transferred to baby as far as I'm aware.


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly:shrug::dohh:Maybe i should have carried on with the iron tablets then, i think i'll go back on them, its such a bloody hooha getting blood tests here,if the iron tabs make a difference then we'll see. I have always been prone to tiredness now and then, the number of thyroids tests ive had are countless-and all fine. I do think alot is sleep deprivation too.
I do however feel better when im outside in the fresh air, we have had summer here for 2 days now and ive hauled myself and bailey out, and once out its much better.

Madly, ive never been on the injection, ive always taken the pill so i really dont know enough about it:wacko:

I said to gilz about this, we were trying to use logic(DH&i), and thought if we gave bailey hungry baby milk before bed, he would stay fuller for longer. But strangely the very opposite has happened, friday night he woke at 5am and last night at 2.30!!!(he hasnt woken that early since he was about2 weeks old!). He was doing better on the normal milk!


----------



## molly85

ozzie i was still bfing when I didscssed it with doctor most forms of BC are safe when BFing I don't think affects baby more your milk supply but i could be talking out my bottom.

Matts just discovered abby can suck her thumb/hand. She's been doing this about for about a week. he is sooo typical she's now working up to a 6 ouncebottle twice a day, Why is 6z not on the flaming can?


----------



## molly85

Cat he will eat less hungry baby milk than normal and is probably not used to it. I use it for abby for 2 reasons she stays fuller longer, she wasw very small and though I want her to gain weight I don't want her getting "fat" if you get what I mean. I havebeen trying this dream feeding with that she will go from 9 - 5 am with a dream feed around 11pm of about 2 ounces. Mat has yetto masterit as he got her to take half an ounce when he got home


----------



## madcatwoman

Mmmm dont think we'll use hungry baby milk before bed again, he was doing fab before really, and its all been messed up(silly me)

Oh and as for matt not noticing,Bailey does these giggly screachy noises, and has been for many many weeks:haha:
he did it when we were eating dinner last week and ian asked since when did he make that noise,i had to tell him he'd been doing it for 5-6 weeks or so!, bit sad really!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly my experience of depo was to bleed the entire 6 months I was on it. :(

Ozzie, I suggest you give your oh the choice of abstinence or condoms and might find his opinion changes!

Gilz I just don't know what to say. :hugs::hugs:

Madcat try some more iron. I was anaemic before ttc. My periods were so long and heavy after Byron it wasn't really surprising.

I'm feeling rotten again. Rotten stomach and rotten bits. I'm going to get a vit D blood test if they'll do it for me. Most people are deficient so I expect I will be too and then can take advantage of free prescriptions. Going to buy some algal omega 3 too. Both are supposed to help with prolapse, vaginal atrophy, general post natal healing, joints and immunity. Whatever is actually wrong with me should then hopefully improve! I'm also going to ask about oestrogen cream to he'll with healing bits. Fed up of feeling shit really. I've come to the conclusion my long labours and difficult healing are largely down to my bad diet though I'm not entirely sure how to improve it...


----------



## molly85

peanut I would always recomend Meant as we are omnivours but as long as your getting yor proteins right and all your vitamins and mineralsyou should be getting the right stuff.

That good old Hepstiene Bar could be hitting you still


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh peanut,you sound really fed up:hugs:, must admit my bits:blush: do feel ok, but i dont think they'll ever feel completely right as before, i can feel so many odd sensations if i sit on the floor or if i try to push to hard for a no2!(infact thats something i find best not to do!). Oh, and my diet is pretty appalling aswell which im sure youre right it doesnt help much.:shrug:

No-one can convince me a natrual birth is best anymore im afriad:nope:

If i could get my bloods done at the docs with my appointment i would, but its such a palava, so im going to go back on my iron tabs and see if theres any improvement.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: PB, he's stubborn so I doubt that would really work! I'd just go without sex, lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

We did some 'stuff' I think three days ago now, not even inside, but I've felt totally uncomfortable ever since and all my crap digestion has flared up again.

Molly meat would be 100% indigestible for me even if I didn't find the thought of eating it abbhorant. I can't even digest most cheese. Protein isn't a problem, I get lots from eggs, dairy, quorn and soya. What I don't get is much by way of vitamins. D is low for just about everyone in our country because if the latitude and is primarily only accessible otherwise from animal products. I'll get some in eggs, butter and milk but not a great deal. Likewise omega 3 isn't something I can get in my diet as a veggie. I'm worried about not feeding Indigo well enough and I want to supplement Byron's diet with these two as well. I didn't turn veggie til I was 9 and would be gutted if his not eating fish (the best source of these) caused any problems. My immune system has been shot for over 15 years too.


----------



## PeanutBean

Totally confused about the last of your post Molly, do you mean glandular fever? I've definitely not got that. I knew about it when I had a relapse 9 years ago. For sure having ever had it has made me more rubbish than average but I'm not suffering with it now. I had similar issues as I have now after having Byron. This time though I seem to be suffering more with low oestrogen which no doubt is linked with my not having had a period yet, which I got at 9 weeks with Byron. If you remember I had that pruritis most of this pregnancy too which was hormone linked so for whatever reason (maybe because she's a girl ;)) I've overall been much more susceptible to the hormones this time.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmm might keep an eye on the depo/bleeding thing and see what happens :shrug: wonder if it totally possible my body is now reacting to it differently to previously :wacko:

Peanut am with you on the crap feeling :hug: although you do sounds totally down about it all :sad1: I certainly never felt so crap after having Oliver I keep wondering if its because I`m older than when I had Oliver I just dont seem to have any `bounce` in me right now and my back side is still broken I feel like I have separated something down there :blush: As for :sex: I really cannot be arsed with it all :nope: I feel shit for a few days after like its just not right :blush: and right now am fed up with the sporadic bleeding after bleeding for 6wks after delivery I feel like I only had a short bleed free period :dohh: Come to think of it as I post all this am not sure number three would be such an hot idea after all :nope: I dont think its possibly to feel any more broken than I do now :sad1:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly

Happiness is.....a warm, milk drunk baby sleeping on your lap cuddled into you :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

i will not complain over feeling crap again deffinatly do not feel brocken just tierd and witha sand paper throat


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madly. I think part of it is being on the go from the outset with a second baby. I guess there was more rest with one baby, despite the new baby challenge. With Byron at this stage I'd only just started even going to groups and dog walks were short with our old dog with no pushing double prams up and down hills.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I totally agree Ozzie :cloud9:

Peanut I certainly agree there is less time for rest and recoperation with two :wacko: I dont actually feel like I sit down at all some days well for any length of time :dohh: no wonder my backside hurts :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly when i went on depo before i had leo it was perfect, didnt have anything wrong, no periods for 2 years which i thought was fab lol 

but when i had it after i had leo - thinking yeah this will be simple what with having a newborn to distract me from taking pills - i bledd for the whole 3 months until it was out my system and even then i think it only stopped because i went on the pill

it was 100% different to the first time i had taken it, it could just be a simple case of i f i had waited a couple of months to have it then my pregnancy hormones wont have been affecting it but i had it literally a couple of weeks after having leo so you can imagine just how much hormones i had in my system for a while then.

gilz hun i just dont know what to say i am so sorry that it hasnt all settled down for you at all and have my fingers crossed so tightly that weaning will work xkx

as for me well another day cooped up inside, leo has been so patient with me, he had a major fit when i tried to get him to try on his "big boy daddy suit" that i bought for grandads funeral, i spent the rest of the day playing games to encourage him to keep it on

my bum hurts so much! some days the pain is low on my back - which is easier to handle with ehat and cool pads but some days it is all in my bottom i have spent most the day with an ice pack strapped to my bum with duct tape. . . attractive . . .


----------



## pinkclaire

hello ladies, well I've read but my tired mind hasnt digested any of it! All I saw about was contraception! Ozzie go see your sexual health nurse she will help you choose. Otherwise you might end up pregnant again. its very easy once you've given birth! 

Hope you get your referal gilz.

I've just listed my newborn nappies for sale :cry: I want to keep them but I know its rediculous as I wont do anything with them lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Well there is no doubt about it, I have ovulated. I guess all this discomfort is the pain of my biological cogs starting up again. Yikes! I hope it's not going to bs like this every month. Wonder if I'll get a period in a fortnight...?

Pink that's an advantage of one size I guess. I got that bumgenius all in one and indigo wore it maybe 4 times before it was too small so it's been donated to Byron's baby doll.


----------



## pinkclaire

How do you know you have ovulated?

I know PB but I really wanted her in cloth from day one. I never bothered with the BG XS, but the smalls have done us well and still have some room!


----------



## PeanutBean

I confess we're using biodegradables at night. She doesn't get changed for 12 hours and without a bunch of boosters would be too wet for reusables and is still a bit small for all that bulk all night. I really ought to change over but it's only one a night... :blush:

TMI but had uber CM I only ever had at ovulation time. I've thought a couple of times since 6 weeks that I had but I reckon they were dry runs so to speak. Got total period pains with it despite never having had ov pain before. :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Peanut you sound like me I had forgotten what it was like only havin1 decent cycle before abs the discomfort i shall call it has not got better to the extent i feel sick. i rember throwing up alot with af as a teen eugh this is not going to be fun with a baby.

Ohh 12 hours how is she happily doing that?


----------



## pinkclaire

I dont change Lottie between 11ish and 7ish unless she poos. We seem to be doing just fine with cloths for that length at the moment!

Wow your very in tune with your body, I've never had any idea about when I'm ovulating apart from I'm super horny lol.


----------



## molly85

I had horny, ewcm and yup matt got his wicked way should have known lol

ANd now I feel sick - must not read to mch into it jojo, should know in the next 5 days


----------



## PeanutBean

Eek molly! Are you scared?

Pink I'm generally quite good at understanding my body though it's always a struggle during and after pregnancy as everything is so different. I haven't been on any hormonal contraception for about 8 years so I had plenty of time to get used to how I worked and everything was like clockwork before Byron. I won't mind if this will mean a period as it will also mean more normal hormones which in turn should mean a reduction in my complaints. But I've never felt like this (or anything) at ov before. Got such pains front and back, might as well be a period. Also my old depo injection site is throbbing which hasn't happened since I was preg with Byron. :wacko:

Speaking of Byron, seems he's getting a cold. He's just been in with me coughing and spluttering.

Indigo hasn't pooed in the night since she was a week or two old and a wet nappy doesn't bother her. She does most of the wee in the morning rather than during the night anyway.

I feel rotten and really should try and get to sleep but I've still got such a sore tummy. :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Yes Lottie hasnt poo'd either for ages, just wish she'd know to sleep then two lol. Had a hard week!

Hope it is that then and everything calms down!

James has a cold as well, meant to be summer??


----------



## molly85

I don't think abbys poo'd at night much either certainly not for the last month. 

eugh I don't want to go to bed feeling sick


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Appologies I hav read everything but all I can remember is contrception.....

I am having the coil fitted on friday :happydance:

Jacob craps for england sometimes he will do 3 poo's in one day :haha:

He is also getting weighed on tuesday and I need to ask the hv if he needs to go on hungry baby because some days he will take 35oz! I was wondering if Jacob is using it as a drink so I tried him on water which promted him to spit it all back in my face! :dohh:

Should get my new glasses this week :happydance: I had an eye test because my right eye really hurts when its sunny and I have apparently damaged my right eye from straining to much! she has adviced me to try and wear them as much as possible so I don't damage it even more.

Me anddhhave also had some wills drawn up and life insurance aswell so they should be sorted this week!

:hugs: all round!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sounds like you've been busy Sofie. How have you been straining?! I need an eye test too. My eyes haven't changed in years now so I doubt I'll need new specs which is kind of a shame (besides the cost) as Byron has knackered one of the arms.

Indigo poos for England during the day, just not at night.

Still feeling uncomfortable. :( It's my whole pelvic area inside that hurts. This morning I have irritated bladder again. Sigh. Guess I didn't drink enough yesterday.

The HV is coming today. I hope she brings scales.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Sorry to hear youre still feeling crappy peanut:hugs:. funny you say about scales, we bought some yesterday, i decided to find out my weight lol!. wasnt as bad as i thought it would be in the end though as im 7lb over what i was pre preg.

Im not feeling right either still, still just sooo tired and i dont think i should be this tired by just doing 5.30 feeds, alot of people get up for work every day at that time., plus my stomach still feels all out of balence. Ive decided to try get an appointment this morning as i feel like this isnt right and i cant spend enough energy with bailey.


----------



## tas1

Morning all

I have read all the posts and hugs all round for feeling rubbish! 

I still haven't stopped bleeding but I think I'm gonna wait til Friday as I have my thyroid appointment so I will see what my consultant says about it! I still haven't had a blood teat for it but I think I'll need to get one before Friday!

Gilz hope you get your referral! 

Sofie your very organised I have life insurance but need to sort out my OHs and my will would have nothing in it as I don't own anything!

Pb can you get give Bryon extra vitamins that have omega 3 in them? I sometimes give Caden some but he does eat alot of fish which doesn't help you! Do alot of green veg not have enough vitamins in? I'm no good with all the vitamins and that!

Madcat hope you can get an appointment and get sorted.

Madly hope you too can get sorted! 

Pink Ozzie hugs to you and hope your ok and babies are doing well!

Molly your crazy but if thats what you want then yey for trying again. Just don't please the pregnancy bug into me lol

Well I did a car boot with all the stuff we bought in and we didn't do well at all I thought people would want new things for a couple of pounds the most expensive thing we had on was a mother are bottle warmer which was £5. We're gonna try our usual car boot place and see of they want to buy the stuff! 
I need to sort my car insurance out still so have to do that this morning then I'm putting stuffing eBay! I'm cleaning the jumperoo today so Caleb can go in it and I'm gonna start buying weaning stuff this week too!

Hope you all have nice days

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

i managed to get an appointment for 11.10, i dont suppose i'll get to go to the hospital for bloods till tomorrow morning though.

tas ive got a load to ebay,im just too lazy to weigh it, wrapped it hoik it to the post office:wacko:

i think we're going to use our tesco vouchers to buy a jumperoo:winkwink:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

PeanutBean said:


> Sounds like you've been busy Sofie. How have you been straining?! I need an eye test too. My eyes haven't changed in years now so I doubt I'll need new specs which is kind of a shame (besides the cost) as Byron has knackered one of the arms.
> 
> Indigo poos for England during the day, just not at night.
> 
> Still feeling uncomfortable. :( It's my whole pelvic area inside that hurts. This morning I have irritated bladder again. Sigh. Guess I didn't drink enough yesterday.
> 
> The HV is coming today. I hope she brings scales.

I have no idea how I strain but when she was doing the test she could see me doing it lol. I also have astigmatism (sp) aswell so my lenses cost quite alot of money because I have to have an anti-glare lense and a special coating on them to protect my eyes they are £120 fror the lenses alone! 

:dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

madcatwoman said:


> i managed to get an appointment for 11.10, i dont suppose i'll get to go to the hospital for bloods till tomorrow morning though.
> 
> tas ive got a load to ebay,im just too lazy to weigh it, wrapped it hoik it to the post office:wacko:
> 
> i think we're going to use our tesco vouchers to buy a jumperoo:winkwink:

:hugs:

hope you manage to get some answers as to why your feeling rubbish hun

:flower:


----------



## tas1

I've managed to get all my phone calls sorted and my insurance which is only £640 so I'm saving £10 a month from last year which goes onto my car finance as it's £40 more than my old car!
I also have a blood test tomorrow for my appointment on Friday! I'm got some washing on Caleb is asleep so i might get a quick shower then go to my mums and put stuff on eBay! 
I think I got sun burn on my face yesterday as it's quite sore when I itch or accidentally scratch it,my face takes loads to tan where as my body tans easily so i have a White face and brown body lol!
Not sure what the weather is gonna be like today it looks cloudy but think I'll still put my washing out! 
Good Idea about the voucher cat it's the best thing I ever spent money on I just hope Caleb likes it as much as Caden did! I got mine off eBay for £70 but that was 3yrs old!

Xx


----------



## molly85

hey girls i'm a little confused/feel a bad mummy.

I didn't take the dummy uplast night and realised abby isn't sleeping aslong as I thought. shes also not eatting as mch as i'd thought damn. having to take a step back to normal milki think and start again. Ithinki havebeen starving her over night pants poor baby


----------



## PeanutBean

I have astigmatism too sofie, it's when the eye itself is slightly misshapen rather than just the lens. I don't think you have to have anti glare on your lenses for that though I do too as they are much nicer to look out of so my lenses are always expensive too.

Tas there are loads of lovely vits in green veg but some proteins and vitamins can only be found in animal products. This is because those animals assimilate stuff from plants (or other animals) to make them but we don't have the right enzymes to do the same. So you can get vit D2 from plant sources or but D3 from animal (fish or sheep's wool, the latter is fine for us) and there is a big argument about whether the D2 is as effective as it's really a precursor component that we have to change to get the D3. Sane with omega 3. Flaxseed has it but in a different form from that in fish. The fish get it from algae though so there are now tablets made from the algae. We did get Byron some omega 3 capsules a while back but the ones from algae are loads more expensive. There's also no RDA for children for omega 3 so it's hard to know how much to give.

Glad you got an appointment Madcat. I bet it's anaemia.

Well the hv came. They are so funny. They don't know what to do with me. She asked how I was and I said still feeling postnatal and broken, that I'd just ovulated which had been very uncomfy and that it seems to come in waves so I think is down to my hormone cycle picking up. So she asked how often I felt low like thinking I was saying I am depressed in waves. I was like, I'm not depressed! It's like they're trained to obsess about pnd but not think about anything else. She asked when we plan to wean and did I remember what to do. :dohh: Didn't know what to say when I said I don't baby led wean not traditional purée wean and instead do whatever works at the time with my individual baby. Lol. No scales though so might go for a weighing tomorrow and pick up healthy start vits for me and Byron.


----------



## molly85

typical peanut they were obsessed with it withme to. i tried explaining i was stressed because abbt screamed 24/7 and matts on nights but noooooo i need follow ups on your bike you floaty woman


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly does she seem happy? Surely if she was hungry she would be screaming? I wouldnt worry I am sure your doing fine!

PB HVs put everything down to PND!

You know I was having trouble with BF? Well theres no BF support groups where I live as there is no funding as its a med rate area not a low rate area and the HV was meant to get the coordinator to call me, well she hasnt! No wonder people give up!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*yawn* :sleep: Here we go into the 6 week growth spurt! Lots of feeding and awake every two hours during the night even with cosleeping! I'm exhausted! DH asked me to do a bunch of stuff down the street today, but it's just not going to happen and he's going to have to like it or lump it! On another note, I've lost my mobile somewhere in the house and it's probably dead so I can't call it. When does baby brain go away? I'm forgetting things all the time and remembering them at the most inconvenient times :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut these HV seem obcessed over PND:shrug: makes you afriad to say anything half the time incase they just say poor love shes PND!!:wacko:.
I too have just bought multivits just now.

well the doc thinks my bad stomach is down to the anti bs, he looked at his PC and said i had two differerent types of Anti Bs which would have wiped everything out, says it can take a few months for my gut to sort its self out. so that was that. The tiredness he thinks is anemia, says round my eyes look pale(could be my concealer tho lol!) so ive just had bloods done(thankfully no queue for them) and said he will do me a new prescription for iron if thats the case.

i saw my MW at the hospital, she looked at Bailey and he cried lol!!. she asked me how happy i was not to be pregnant anymore lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Ozzie, im not sure baby brain does go away. my brain is getting worse, u nless its written down and i remember to look at it, theres no hope!. its REALLY bad!


----------



## molly85

i have decided the moment you get pregnant you give alittle bit of brain to baby as they grow the nick more and more and your brain regrows at half the speed if that so you may have your brain back by the time they are 36 then its all downhill any way lol


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Was just trying to catch up there,after a horrendous few days.

Well 1 minute on fri I was bragging happily about my baby sleeping through,then the next my mam phoned to say my dad was in hospital.
He'd been getting pains accross his left shoulder,went to get an ecg,they sent him straight to the cardiac care unit where they said they were keeping him in to run tests,but that he would need some sort of procedure or surgery.
They were saying no more until they knew the extent of the problem,so all friday evening i spent crying,and by night i had worked myself into a complete state,full on panic attack,shaking,crying,heart palpitations:cry:
This was the 1st time i really properly realized my parents wouldn't be here forever,and i was never so scared in my whole life.
By saturday aftnoon they had decided they were gonna put stents in to try keep the artery open.I was relieved as it seems a straight forward enough precedure.
He had it done today,and has since text me to say he's all done and in good form.

I was at the gp myself this morning.I've had numb tingly feeling in my left arm,hand,leg foot and face on and off since I got preg with Teagan.I was in a and e over it in early pregnancy,and there was no issue with my heart,so we were kinda hoping it was a pregnancy symptom of sorts,messing with my circulation or something,and that it'd go after I had baby.
Well it hasn't,I've had it on and off,particularly bad this wk end,so I took myself off to the gp today.
She has referred me to a neurologist:cry:I'm waiting on my appointment to come through and I'll prob have to get an mri scan,hopefully to rule our MS,and see whats going on.I'm trying not to get too worried until we know whats happening.
I've realised this last few days just how precious life is:cry:

Sorry for the morbid post!!!

Molly,if you're ready,go for it.I don't think you're mad at all.With the 2nd 1 you really just get on with it,its hard work,as is 3 lol!!!but you cope!!!!!
The plusses far outweigh the minuse!

Gilz,I hope your app went well.x

I have a feeling I'll be weaning at 17wks too,I was thinking she's such a small eater she might not be looking for it,but maybe she has no interest in milk and would thrive better on solids,plus we've had a few projectile vomiting incidences again this wk,which had calmed for a while:wacko:

Hugs to everyonexxx


----------



## molly85

hugs vbaby. i have a 5 feeds a day baby i'm not counting the top ups as she doesn't ask for them. im brining the dummy back outbut may try her without the top ups and try and go to bed a sencible time


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

:hugs: Peanut for nasty pains :(

Tas I am surprised you didnt clear all out at a car boot :wacko:

madcat glad you got an appointment at your GPS :thumbup:

:hugs: vbaby so sorry to hear about your Dad...glad hes on the mend now though and you I hope everything turns out to be ok and its just one of those odd things that just goes away :hugs:

Ozzie I know how growth spurt feels I think we are having a 12wk growth spurt here :dohh: hes dead clingy and feeding more often oh and whingey :wacko:

Pink I love your new avatar :)

Molly I agree with Pink dont be worried cause if she was hungry am sure she would be screaming :winkwink:

Well over here I got in 4.6miles :wohoo: nearly at my target of 50miles but its nearly the end of July too :dohh: As for colds :hugs: for the bugs cause I have a cold/fluey bug too :dohh: I was so sure its Summer :dohh: maybe I got that one wrong :dohh: Today was a day for bargains :winkwink: I bought Charlie a elc car driver thingy for the buggy from Leeds market a bargain at a fiver and its in immaculate condition :wohoo: I also bought AK baby and toddler recipe book, some plastic bibs, 3 packs of weaning cubes with lids and some weaning spoons so I guess we are all set for 17wks :lol: I bought Oliver a coat for school which was half the price of the one I was going to buy and its better :dohh: and I even bought myself a top :happydance: I always forget me but today I didnt :winkwink: Oh and I weighed myself at boots :thumbup: I promised myself I would only get weighed every 12wks at my depo jab appointment because I dont want to get hung up on my weight and thr scales but I am glad I did get weighed because it has spurred me on with my walking and my eating :thumbup: I now weigh 7lb LESS than I did at my 12wk booking appointment :wohoo: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: I am so pleased with myself and I think to weigh 7lb less than I did when I was 12wks pregnant at 12wks postnatal is a massive achievement for me :smug:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls just popping in quickly :wave:

Vbaby I hope your dad gets better quickly! Peanut and Cat hope you feel better soon. 

Molly if Abby was hungry she'd be crying, they don't stay quiet and hungry for long. Madly glad you got some bargains :thumbup:

As for us, short version of a very long hospital appointment this morning. Noah is being refered to Yorkhill children's hospital on an urgent referal. He should hopefully be seen at some point in the next fortnight. Our current paediatrician now thinks that Noah might also have mild CMPI since he's not responding to such a high dosage of all his meds. He said that based on how Noah looked today he thinks weaning will make no difference at all but since we have to do it some time we are better to do it under paediatric care.


----------



## madcatwoman

Vbaby, i hope its all something and nothing hun,sounds like we're all keeping our GPs busy
Madly thats fantastic news about your weight! (im weighing 7lb more than i did pre preg)
Oh and Vbaby, i think the same of bailey, i dont think hes a big milk drinker either!!(like me)

On top of all my other ailements im sure i feel the start of AF:cry:, horrible achey AF pains and aches down there.just what i need.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Does BFing ruin your boobs? :wacko: Mine are hanging much lower. Is it just the weight of the milk?


----------



## gilz82

Ooops forgot Vbaby I hope you get seen quickly and your MRI is clear :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Gilz that is fantastic news about the referral and an intolerance would make sense :dohh: why didnt I think of suggesting that after what happened with Charlie!


----------



## gilz82

Apparently reflux combined with CMPI is really common Madly. Weird that he's not bothered to suggest it until now but if that's the case we can treat that too. Current paediatrician seems to think that if the CMPI gets under control then the meds should help the reflux. Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dance: yay for the referral!!!! I hope they can finally sort things out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wonder why it hasnt been mentioned to either of us before now that the two are common together :growlmad: Come to think of it the two tool paediatricians at the hospital totally refused to consider Charlie might have an intolerance but then after speaking to their boss prescribed that CP free milk wonder if the unsaid thing was perhaps them treating possibly both the reflux and any possible intolerance :shrug: It pisses me off when Drs treat something without actually talking it over with you properly, you know the unsaid things grrrrrr! Its great that if this is the problem then it would certainly explain alot and it can be treated :)


----------



## vbaby3

Oh yous are all doing so well,I'm WAY heavier than I was pre preg,and to be honest at this point in time I don't give a shit!!!
I'll get my act together soon I'm sure lol!!

Thats good news gilz on the referral,hope it comes through soon.

No idea how long it'll take for my appointment to come through.Its about 2 years waiting on a neurologist if you don't go private,so yes I'm going private.
You really are buggered over here if you don't have health insurance:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay for weight loss madly! And yay for new treatment options Gilz, I hope the referral brings some results for you.

Ozzie it's not bfing especially that ruins your boobs so much as giving birth and getting milk in. After the milk goes the milk producing bits convert back to normal breast tissue but they're never the same again. Just having stretched means they are saggier than pre-preg. My biggest disappointment was that any bra remotely plunge like meant my post-bf boobswould slip out the middle! Maybe that's a big boob thing, I wouldn't know!

Interesting that Madcat. I had no idea that the anti-bs could affect us for so long so maybe that's part of why I've felt so bad. Best get me some live yoghurt tomorrow! I'm feeling overall improvement today. Definitely hormonal!

Big hugs vbaby. Sorry for all your stress. My dad had a series of heart attacks just when DH and I were getting engaged. Got to say it really took the shine off! He's supposed to have had a triple bypass but 11 years later he's managing it fine with meds, exercise and diet. It's awful thinking about the mortality of our parents. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and while we're on weight, obviously I don't know mine but I tried my size 10 jeans again today and I fit! :happydance: Sadly with a grotesque muffin top as they are low cut so still unwearable but probably my other trousers all fit now too. :thumbup: Jjust need to wait til about 8 months and I'll be able to get into my non-stretchy tops again.


----------



## tas1

Great news gilz I hope things get sorted and you have your sweet baby all the time!!
Vbaby glad your dad is ok no and hope he takes it easy,you talking about your dad has just made me think about my parents!! I hope you get your MRI soon and everything is clear,sucks that you have to pay but it's your healthy so worth it!!
Ozzie I don't have big boobs but my boobs seem saggier and my nipples are so sensitive this morning in the shower it sprayed my nipple and it hurt so much lol!
Madly great news about your weight and bargains maybe you should come to S****horpe and encourage people to buy from us! I too weigh less only a 1lb though but at least I'm losing!

I've had a busy day ringing people putting things on eBay then we went for our walk and decided to take boys which was nice for them but me and my mum both agreed it was alot harder then our normal walks,think because we were pushing Caleb and Caden was in his trike so we were pushing him too!

Xx


----------



## tas1

Oh pb great that you can fit into your jeans and your feeling abit better!

Madcat blah about you af coming! I've been bleeding for nearly 5 weeks :( 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

My AF coming is leaving me feeling quite crappy(its not one thing its another!).im on the pill, on my pill free week, so im hoping it will taper off when i start my next pack.

Peanut, i told the doc ive started activia to help try sort the bacteria out, he said theres no proof it works but since ive started it its worth a go. 
im off my food too at the moment:wacko::shrug:

Good news about your size 10s!, know what you mean about the muffin top tho, hipsters just dont work on me anymore!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcat, I've been eating activia as well and it does work :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Caleb has had first time in his jumperoo only managed about 5-10 mins before getting tired but he liked it he was moving his legs which looked like he was bouncing lol!
He's trying to sleep but I'm guessing hrs getting hungry since his feed is at 8 he can have ten mins!

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Live yoghurt contains a lactobacillus that is part of people's normal flora. The issue with probiotics is they try to introduce bacteria that are not necessarily part of people's normal flora. Your doctor is right that there is no evidence demonstrating they 'improve' people's gut flora which is the claim they want to make. The fact of the matter is that 90% of the types of bacteria that compose someone's flora comes from their mother at birth with the remainder being fixed by their environment (including breastmilk when bf) over the first 6 months of life. All the evidence shows that it is simply impossible to alter the flora composition in later life. What they might be good for is strengthening existing cultures but that would depend on that individual's flora and I guess the environment of their gut (eg if they have inflammation or whatever that alters the pH for example). If the natural 'good' bacteria is struggling it's going to be down to diet or other external factors that would equally kill bacteria in the probiotic. Personally I wouldn't waste my money but you can always try and see if it makes your tum feel any happier.


----------



## pinkclaire

Gilz yay on the referal, what do they think he might have? sorry I didnt understand the appreviation?

I think we've just finished 6 week growth spurt, shes a different baby today than the last week! 

Ozzie my boobs were saggier but like PB said its from having a baby, its changed my nipples though


----------



## gilz82

They think Noah has cows milk protein intolerance Claire along with severe reflux. Apparently one condition aggravates the other so until both are treated neither improves. 

Glad you are over the 6 week growth spurt :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

So you'll be trying soya milk Gilz? I hope it helps.

My nipples changed too pink though I think they went more normal after bf last time. They always seem to stick out :blush: Total pain as my nursing bras are microfibre so show everything!


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm the same my nipples are always sticking out lol. Matt likes it :blush: I was pregnant again when I stopped last time so not sure how they willbe after a while. But they kinda sagged, its hard to explain!

Gilz thanks for explaining! I have heard that before, I wondered if James would be but he seems fine although for a while he was showing signs

Omg my neighbours are :sex: their two doors down and I can hear them in my house!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Gilz I am so sorry I haven't been catching up on Noah's feeding it didn't even cross my mind that he would have an intolerance to powderd milk! Otherwise I would of said something as I had a bad intolerance to powderd milk and they put me on whi soy (sp) to this day I don't drink cow's milk either as the smell of it makes me sick and so does powderd!

PB not sure why I have the anti-glare but it was something to do with me strainging my eyes....I was trying to sooth Jacob at the time she was explaining it to me so I didn't really pay much attension....:blush:

Well Jacob got weighed today and now weighs 10lbs 2oz as apposed to 9lbs 2oz last week! :happydance: he is so bloody long he litrally only has a couple of inches left in his moses basket to fill so I bought a cotbed the other week so that should be here in a couple of weeks time!

Only the boobie subject my nipples are always perked now even though I only breastfed for 4 day! DH doesn't complain though :haha:

Pink, thats just gross!! :rofl: bang on the wall and tell them to either shut up or let you in on the action....That should stop their mojo and make them go to sleep lol!


----------



## gilz82

Morning :wave:

They've not changed Noahs milk yet, our current paediatrician wanted to get the gastroenterology paediatrician to agree first. The milk they will put him on if he agrees isn't soya milk as far as I'm aware. It's called Neocate and as far as the consultant explained yesterday it just has all of the protiens broken down in it already. I might be wrong and it soya too, must go nosey. 

Another totally hellish night here and I need some advice rather than posting in baby club. Developmentally Noah is 9 weeks corrected on Sunday so he's now becoming quite aware of his hands. When his reflux is really bad at night he's started pulling and nipping at his face. To combat this I've been putting socks over his hands as mitts won't stay on properly. We now have a new problem in that him keeping sucking his dummy is really important as the saliva helps to dilute the acid. Last night when he was flapping at his face he kept knocking his dummy out which made him even more upset. I kept putting it back and then holding his hand so can couldn't flap at it again and that made him upset. I can't swaddle him as he hates it and gets really worked up because he can't move his arms but I don't know what else if anything I can try.


----------



## tas1

Mornin ladies

Hope your all well!

Not sure what I want to do today other than cleaning up!
Caleb woke up crying this morning for the first time in weeks/months but he hasnt finished his bottle though! He's gonna be 15 weeks old on Thursday but when people ask me I say 14 weeks but when I was pregnant even if it was the day after a Thursday I would I'm X weeks on Thursday to try pass the time away lol! 
Gonna try him in his jumperoo again today!

I've sold some stuff on eBay already thank god just want some more to go so we can get our money back!

Xx


----------



## tas1

Are you allowed to put on his front? This would stop the flapping keep his dummy in and maybe keep some warmth on his tummy! 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Gilz i know what you mean, bailey knocks chunks out of his face and like to rub his eye brows till theyre red sometimes so he has mits on at night(i have finally been able to use mits now instead of socks, his hands must have grown to put them on and i put them over his sleaves so they stay) but yes i have given him a dummy before now only to see him knock it out again.
I cant think of anything you could use to keep it in, i know when hes slept on me hes turned his head towards me and thus the dummy has stayed in, but i honestly cant think what to suggest really, hopefully some of the other more experienced mummys have an idea for you.

well, i still feel crap, tired, not hungry,with the cramps yesterday i though AF would be here this morning but nothing yet. (& as a friend said...no im not pregnant again..GOD NO!). I feel like ringing up the docs this pm to see if my results have happened to come in early or not, i hope it shows something up so what ever it is can be put right, never had such terrible tiredness so im thinking anemia.
My little boy has been so good for me this morning, so quiet when i should be playing with him, hes just been sat in his chair watching kids tv chatting away to himself. I do need to go out today so im going to force myself out!


----------



## tas1

Cat have you started taking your iron pills? I think take them now instead of waiting for your results coz at least you'll have them in your system and hopefully will work!
And Forcing yourself out may be a good thing as when I feel crap and sit around I feel worse but when I get out or start doing something I feel better

Xx


----------



## molly85

Hello all 

Gilz I'd hold the dummy in if he's sucking it won't come out when flailing around. the otheroption is guide his hand to his mouth and get him sucking that. Abby naws on her hands now. the other option i use is if shes on her side or head is on its side i put a muslin up near her face to hold it really a tricky one if hes moving alot.

Eww to AF's they are mean.

ASF me

My parents came over for tea last night which was yummy. Abby was asleep by 9.30 I cheated and topped her up at 11pm and she just had dummy til 7am she slept pretty well and as I didn't have to move I nearly feel human please let her do this again or just sleep through !!!!! SHe wasn't even that hungry this morning theres an ounce and half still in her bottle!!!!! She is now sleeping on a pillow next to me she can't have a long nap really as I am off to have my hair done and needs to sleep for her dad as he's just come off nights. lol


----------



## madcatwoman

tas1 said:


> Cat have you started taking your iron pills? I think take them now instead of waiting for your results coz at least you'll have them in your system and hopefully will work!
> And Forcing yourself out may be a good thing as when I feel crap and sit around I feel worse but when I get out or start doing something I feel better
> 
> Xx

thanks, the doc told me to get multi vits with iron in them while i was waiting, so i did and started them yesterday, i have since found my iron tabs from the hospital in the meantime, im wondering if its ok to take them(&the vits)?. 
I am going to make myself go out, because as you say i dont feel so bad once out, its as soon as i come home and sit down that it hits me like a rock .


----------



## molly85

if you vits have 100%RDA in I woldn't take more iron without guidance you don't want to bung yourself up your poor bums been through enough


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> if you vits have 100%RDA in I woldn't take more iron without guidance you don't want to bung yourself up your poor bums been through enough

well that was my thinking...i could end up maybe adding another problem :blush: to my list!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks for the suggestions, Noah already sleeps on his front and still manages to flap his dummy out, my special little boy :blush:

I've tried holding it in Molly but he is still flapping his hands around so gets frustrated with me for being in his way. Stupid reflux is just a giant pain in my ass. As for him sucking his thumb I'd actually like to avoid that if possible. It's a much harder habit to break than a dummy habit later on.


----------



## molly85

it does less damage to teeth and has done my uncle no harm at50 odd. could be i'm just not keen on dummys abby will be on a sippy cup as soon as she can use one as i am aware of the harm bottles do to teeth. Personal preference obviously. For our bfing ladies extending bfing long into having teeth can rot their teeth the same as the milk goes straight over them I'm talking past 1 years really not before. The disaster of living next to a dentalnurse and being good friends lol.

Oh dear i don't know whats tickling abby more nelly the elephant or her play gym toy


----------



## gilz82

Yeah it's true Molly there are pros and cons to thumb sucking and dummies. For us Noah only gets a dummy to help his reflux. Once the reflux is gone so is the dummy. All of the dummies we have are orthodontic ones so are meant to do the least damage possible. 

All of my sisters sucked there fingers or thumb. All of them had braces. I didn't suck mine I didn't have braces so that's all my preference was based on :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol matt had a dummy and braces his brother didn't go figure. I'm a nail chewer 3rd generation lol so am expecting the same of abby. Matt thinks she's sucking her thumb I knewbetter shes chewing her fingers lol. I am sure the reaching skill is meant to be with hands abyy has sussed if she kicks her play gym her toys move can she do nothing in the right order lol

I just remembered that formula you said about could just be broken down milk protein as I have the same issue not quit as bad as Sofie by the sounds of it as I can now have milk on cereal but milk does smell gross to me and cream well lets not go there it's not even that nice, but I can eat butter and cheese and ice cream ohh can I eat ice cream lol. It really is not normal for a mamal to drink the milk of another mamal especially after weaning. So as long as he gets calcium will do him no harm no to drink milk later on. 

OK she deffinatly grabbed that toy. I'm not allowed to join in this game :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Morning all!

Sorry for a crap night Glitz :hugs: Just keep in mind that the end is possibly in sight with this new referral! :thumbup:

Madcat, I hope the iron works. soon :flower:

As for me, Mr. Alex is heading into a growth spurt. Night before last, he was up every two hours and took both breasts. Last night, we were up every two hours except for a three hour stretch from 1am-4am. Again, both breasts taken every time and wanting more. He's sitting in his bouncey chair now kicking his legs and hiccupping, lmao! Poor thing is so greedy he swallows too much air and gets gas (both ends)! I'm loving cosleeping though! I feel bad for DH having to sleep on the couch, but Alex settles in my arms and sleeps more soundly. Plus, he's so cozy and soft :cloud9: :haha: I have a new love. Again, poor DH, lmao!


----------



## gilz82

Why doesn't your DH sleep with you and
alex Ozzie? When we co-slept with Noah for the first month when he came home we all slept together when my OH was home. 

Molly the paediatrician says that most babies grow out of CMPI so Noah should be able to eat dairy when he's a little older no problem.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH has some excuse about needing sleep for his training, but sleeps like shit on the couch. I don't get him, lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Your silly oh Ozzie! We always all slept together. Doesn't work now Byron is older as he's massive and kicks and smacks us in his sleep.

Molly the thing about mammals not drinking other mammals' milk is used in the bf v ff debate a lot. As a biologist you might be surprised but it bothers me a lot. It's nonsensical to compare what we do with wild animals when we have all the advances of technology. When offered it mammals routinely love milk (wherever it comes from) and it's highly nutritious at any age. Other animals also don't cook food but it doesn't mean we shouldn't or that we are better off having everything raw. (Those who follow a raw diet are kidding themselves. It's do indigestible they would need to eat for about 7 hours a day in order to get sufficient energy.). But within individual variation there are peope incapable of digesting all sorts of different foods, just the way we are made either genetically or through illness of one sort or another.

I got Indigo weighed this morning. She's apparently gained exactly a pound since we last went which I think was 2 weeks ago but as I've not looked in the book I don't know how much she is! She's currently asleep on my arm. I was napping too but a huge truck went by and woke me. :( Byron is asleep. I picked up the vits but it seems the child drops aren't veggie so going to have to ask them about that. No doubt it'll be the vit A. We went to the park too.

God we waited ages to be weighed and there was a 2 year old there who was just vile clearly because his mother had no idea his to discipline. I don't normally think about others' parenting, it's their business, but whilst Byron sat carefully at the toddler table looking at the painted animals this boy was trying to pull the table away so Byron couldn't see it; pushed it into Byron's chest a few times; he lay across the table with his head up at Byron's screaming, pushing and grabbed Byron's top. Everywhere Byron went he followed shouting and pushing and trying to come between Byron and whatever he was doing. Credit to my boy who was so well behaved and didn't shout back or try to snatch anything back. The boy's mother was stood by him the while time all " stop that now, I mean it, sit down here" on the blandest voice which was thoroughly ignored before eventually giving up and leaving him to run wild. If Byron had pushed a table into another child he would've been taken away from it for the whole visit and made to apologise. I would be furious if I saw him treat another child that way. The most rise he gave was to say "get off me, not hold my t-shirt", which was an extremely sweet reprimand! Lol. Sorry to rant, I was really cross.


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, you do see some very ill behaved kids now and then, well i know i do and im sorry but i cant help but notice, and i think, "if thats what theyre like out, what an earth do they behave like at home!!!!!?"

Glad indigo is gaining weight nicely.

i forced myself up&out in the end, forced being the word.went to llandudno and walked the prom/beach, bailey likes to sit up in his pram now!!, he stayed awake for the 2 hours i pushed him looking around and smiling. downed a bottle of milk, and slept on the way home. i do feel a bit better for getting out, its the getting up and out in the 1st place thats the problem.


----------



## madcatwoman

how cute!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BABY-GAP...74691555?pt=Baby_Clothing&hash=item45fba5d0e3


----------



## tas1

Hello

I like dummies keeps babies quiet lol

Pb if that happened to Caden I would of said something to the boy which I do if he go to the kids soft play area and someone is kicking hitting pushing etc to Caden I go up and say 'oi play nice' my friends think I'm funny but I wouldn't let Caden be like that and I most certainly won't let him get hurt I know I won't be there at school but he knows to say no and to walk away and I'm quite surprised he does!

We went to the library today and signed Caden up so he got three books out that we have read loads of times now! He also can his first in public tantrum,we went to t j hughs to see what sales they had on toys for Christmas and he started crying and shouting at me because he didn't ring father Christmas up to tell him what he wanted from there so I said let's do it when we get home and he shouted no and slapped me so I slapped him back and told him off! I was so embarrassed but I decided to talk to him calmly instead of lettig him cry for the rest of the town trip,he calmed down and said sorry! But my bum hurt so much afterwards lol he's got quite a slap on him!
I got myself a nice bra and thong set to get into when I'm abit skinnier and have stopped bleeding so it's my aim to look nice in underwear again lol


Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well the mum was trying albeit feebly so I didn't feel I could intervene. She was just rubbish. I got Byron to play with something else for a bit and the mum went off to get milk so that killed a bit of time before the terror was back. Byron does hold his own. Bit boastful but he has a strong sense of fair play. I've never seen him walk up and take toys off others so he gets really cross and defensive if people try to take things off him. He'll say no and hold on or stop it or whatever. There's a girl at one of his toddler groups who makes a beeline for him and tries to take whatever he has all the time. Maybe he attracts them! At a group some weeks ago he'd chosen his favourite percussion instrument but another boy was in a total huff wanting it and wouldn't join in songs or play anything else so the group leader and inpetsuaded Byron to let the other boy gave a turn and he handed it over. Then no-one asked the other one to share and he kept it the whole of the session while Byron quietly sobbed at his loss! God it was awful!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: Alex won't sleep anywhere but my arms today. I've only had one moment to eat lunch. No shower yet. He's feeding quite a bit too and my nipples are killing me :cry:


----------



## tas1

That was abit un fair on Bryon! Bless his little heart he was so good not to kick up a stink! I only tell other kids off if there mums aren't bothered about watching their kids!!

Madcat that is cute!!!

Ozzie I remember Caleb being like actually he's like that most of the time 

Xx


----------



## molly85

awww madcat.
Peanut the only reason I mentioned the mil thing was so Gilz didn't work for the future and it sort of makes sence of why some people can't handle milk. I'sthe same with animals I've known a few to bring up or squit out milk lol.


As for that child Iwould have had a word with the mother, then pointed it out to the health visitor she needs some sort of help. Might sort the issue out the HV bringing it up.

I got my hair done. put abby in her basket just before i left apparently she fussed the entire time. matt was meant to be sleeping whoops. hair looks good and baby now asleep. Can I be smug that she loves me more


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats on the new hair! I keep meaning to trim mine...

Well Buron slept almost 2 hours this afternoon and Indigi 3!! I got my 15 mins or whatever it was. We've been for a dog walk and now Indigo's 3 months and holding her head I tried a new hold in the wrap. Much better as it has her legs out which she won't curl up anymore. I had it a bit loose but will get it right next time now I know what I'm doing. Just waiting for DH.

I'm all signed up to my MSc now. They have my acceptance and a copy of my degree certificate (thank goodness I could find it!). I'm just stupidly excited about doing some learning again!

Gilz, can you tell me about the house buying system in Scotland? Is it still closed bids with the highest winning and it being contractual? If so does that mean we should expect to pay much more than the asking price if we are to have a chance of succeeding? Just getting things prepared for when the time comes...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Congrats on the new hair! I keep meaning to trim mine...
> 
> Well Buron slept almost 2 hours this afternoon and Indigi 3!! I got my 15 mins or whatever it was. We've been for a dog walk and now Indigo's 3 months and holding her head I tried a new hold in the wrap. Much better as it has her legs out which she won't curl up anymore. I had it a bit loose but will get it right next time now I know what I'm doing. Just waiting for DH.
> 
> I'm all signed up to my MSc now. They have my acceptance and a copy of my degree certificate (thank goodness I could find it!). I'm just stupidly excited about doing some learning again!
> 
> Gilz, can you tell me about the house buying system in Scotland? Is it still closed bids with the highest winning and it being contractual? If so does that mean we should expect to pay much more than the asking price if we are to have a chance of succeeding? Just getting things prepared for when the time comes...

:winkwink:Ooo are you going to make the move sooner or later peanut??.

Only Gilz will know for sure being as she lives up there, but i watch all the property programs and as far as i know its still a closed bids system:shrug:
that system looks a nightmare to me!


----------



## tas1

Pb I thought you had just started doing your house up? 

I need my hair doing,I streaked it a few weeks ago but roots are coming back through and my hair needs a cut,my friend did it last time and it's blatantly not level ice been walking around with one side longer than the other and I only noticed it today!! 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

In England do you know what other people bid? Typically here you bid x but tell your estate agent what the maximum you would go to is. The bid up to your maximum and then the seller picks someone based on money and time to complete the sale. Once your offer is accepted it's a binding agreement so no backing out without a lot of hassle for both parties. 

Years ago you'd expect to pay a lot more than asking price here. For example when my OH sold his house it was offers over £75,000 and it sold for £97,000. Now a lot of houses here are selling for fixed price or offers in the region which is much more fluid a concept than offers over. 

In my personal experience if you have bid up to your limit estate agents and lawyers tend to have quiet words with each other about where the bids are in an attempt to help you.

Also it never hurts to just ask outright what the sellers actually what to achieve price wise if they are at the viewing. I asked outright when I bought my flat, she told me I offered her just under and it was accepted all within 6 hours of the property going on the market.


----------



## PeanutBean

Whilst the competitive bit in Scotland is a bit scary the England system is no better. We get gazumping which is when a vendor accepts an offer then later encourages higher offers and ditches the first buyer in favour of one. There's no binding contract until the exchange of contracts which might only be days before completion so lots of money on solicitors, searches, removal agents, valuations, etc might have been spent by the buyer. Of course the flip side in Scotland is what happens after a bid is accepted then the house turns out to have major structural issues that drastically reduce its value. Does the sake still have to go through at the original offer

Not moving soon but want to be vaguely prepared for a different system.

Tas we've been doing up the house the whole 4 years we've lived here. We did most if the loft work last summer after my parents downsized and gave us all some money. We're in negative equity or close to without a third bedroom confirmed, courtesy of the housing crash and us having to buy 100% when they were at their peak. :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gosh it all sounds so simple but incredibly complicated all at the same time lol lol

pb that kid sounds like a nightmare! i would have snapped at some point and would have had to have say do you mind could you please take your child away from mine can you not see he is being violent to him! grrrrrrrr!

I really really really quite fancy being a little bit tipsy right now, you know when you just want to relax, unwind a bit and get a bit silly on the champers . . . in so much pain! But nay can not bring myself to drink anything despite being a little low on iron and being told champers has more iron in it than guiness! doi!


----------



## PeanutBean

Which trainers?
https://www.kateskates.co.uk/produc...730&x1=2060188469&x2=2142577875&x3=2142577875
https://www.kateskates.co.uk/produc...713&x1=2060188469&x2=2142577875&x3=2142577875


----------



## gilz82

Peanut any offers are subject to survey plus the system is totally different now to a few years ago. It used to be the buyers responsibility to survey each property they put an offer in on. It was decided this was unfair as you may bid on several houses before buying therefore incurring huge cost. Now the seller has to get a home buyers report done which costs in the region of £1000. It is given to each prospective buyer. It's a full structural survey plus energy rating of the house etc so they structural aspect it covered. 

What you were worried about didn't typically happen with the old system anyway as the process was, view the house, survey the house, make an offer. So the structure of the house was already verified or problems identified. What the new system does limit is scoe to barter based on any identified problems. As the seller provides the report they will say that the price already accommodates for any required work etc.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks Gilz, that sounds much better. :thumbup: Getting all excited now and it'll be at least 2 years before we can think of moving, then it'll still depend on jobs and DH's writing success etc etc...


----------



## tas1

First pair!
We're been doing our house up to but not to your extreme,we have run out of money and only room that needs sorting is our room typical lol and we wanna sort the garden out we got our fence done last year but we wanna do the patio area!

I'm watching Peter Andre I love it! Caden use to say daddy when he saw Peter in a magazine so I never corrected him lol I've told Caden if we ever see Peter Andre to say daddy to him lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

tas, the peter andre docus are my guilty pleasure!:haha:


----------



## tas1

I'm so glad I'm not the only one,my OH thinks I'm sad! He gets me all teary on every programme! How sad am I when it was Peter and katies last episode and they said they had split up etc I cried lol

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

i couldnt stand katie!,he was far too nice for her!:wacko::shrug:


----------



## tas1

He is but I think I was sad coz he was sad and for the kids too! He is yummy though and junior is so gorgeous he's gonna be a heart breaker

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
tas, i guess it could be a front, although i doubt it, but he does seem like a nice guy doesnt he, i think princess is such a pretty little girl too!.

well, up at 5, Bailey seems to favour and is stuck on 5 am these days:dohh::shrug:

should get my blood results this afternoon, so i hope theres something that they can dose me up on and wake me up!!:sleep:


----------



## tas1

Morning

Fingers crossed madcat! How you feeling now your taking your vits? 

Well we all slept in til 9.15am can't believe coz Caleb feel asleep on his 8pm feed so he's had over 12 hrs sleep! Wow!!

I think Peter is a really nice guy and princess has grown into a pretty girl when she was first born she was and still is totally different to junior! 

What to do today?!? Weather doesn't look good hopefully will be ok for us to go to park!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Well, i was about to set off to the park but then bailey had a crying fit, which turned into sleepy time, so hes asleep at the moment. The weather here is superb, blue skies,warm sunshine, glorious!.

I dont feel quite so bad thanks, i am on the vits now, if i stop and sit down the tiredness hits me like a brick and i feel like i cant do anything again-litterally,but once ive heaved myself back to my feet and got going again i feel ok, its weird, so im trying to just keep on going!.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welp, Mr. Alex is 12lbs 1oz!!!! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just catching up was MIA yesterday :dohh:

:happydance: for fitting back in pre-preg pants Peanut :) and well done Byron :cloud9: I agree I also dont interfer with other peoples parenting however I too have experienced parents totally lack of skills to reprimand their misbeahaving child :( Its a bit sad really because I have seen parents sit and just totally ignore their child which is probably why they are acting like that in the first place .... attention seeking :wacko:

and yeah for weight loss Tas :happydance: any weight loss is better than one imo :thumbup:

Well done Abby on the sleeping :winkwink:

:hug: madcat hope you get your results sharpish and well done for getting out and about even though you feel crap :hugs:

Ozzie Charlie is at `wonder week 12` and we are experiencing the three c`s ... clingy, cranky and crying so I know how you feel :hugs: and :shock: Alex now weighs more than Charlie :dohh:

Apologises if I have missed anything :flower:

In madlyland we have a growth spurt and a grizzly Charlie bear :wacko: we also have a :sick: Oliver :dohh: not sure if its a bug or something didnt agree with him yesterday food wise :shrug: he was only :sick: the once but it was mega sickness :wacko: so we cancelled lunch out with FIL and are indoors all day :dohh: we have re-arranged for tomorrow Oliver pending :lol: DH is off work now until Monday but so far we are indoors so kinda boring really :dohh: I am still full of cold and have horrendous tail bone pain which seems to be getting worse :( am wondering if I have dislogded or damaged something during labour with all the frantic mega pushing and shoving I did :shrug: its certainly not improving and the only time it doesnt hurt is when I am walking :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

bloody hell ozzie what are you feeding him on?!!:wacko: bailey is now 13lb something... !


Well i am suprised. my FBC(full blood count) has come back normal!. i had to ask the woman to repeat herself!. ive just walked back from the beach and worried i might not make it lol!. It must be one of my chronic tired phases that ive gone thru before and had tests done.Just not great when you have a little person to think of. Oh well, will just carry on taking my vits i guess.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcat I would be inclined to go back to the Drs for further tests honestly if you really arent feeling well there has to be a reason :shrug:

meant to add pete is also a guilty pleasure of mine despite DHs complaining ;)

oh and I am to go to court and give evidence against that man who beat his partner in our street infront of his kids at the weekend :( am not sure how I feel about the whole thing tbh :nope: I will do whats right but the whole thing has me nervous if I am honest :wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks madly. I felt sure id be anemic,i'll give it a week and if theres no improvement then iguess i'll have to go back again:growlmad::dohh: 
I have had this before however, twice infact, i even started talking to a friend who has ME for information at one point but in the end i bounced back again, at that point i was having underactive thyroid tests, which were all fine. Maybe it is just all the early mornings? maybe i should be going to bed earlier than 10:shrug::wacko:

Your tail bone sounds dead sore madly, i know how bad mine got, i couldnt sit properly anywhere, not even on a seat with a great big pilliow on it!. Maybe labour did do something to it in the end??.
I hope oliver is feeling better:cry::thumbup:
Bailey has been a bit of a cry baby this PM, i think its the heat, ive stripped him down anyway, and 'finally'got hi to sleep:sleep:


----------



## molly85

MEN! Need I say more less sleep for abby last night but I don't thinkit was her sleeping pattern.

Peanut Guzzumping is now illegal here if a seller won't take a house off the maket once they have accepted your offer don't carry on til it's off the market thefirst house we went to buy they didn't remove from the market then a bidding war was suggested we neededa mortgage etc so so nope not going there. 

Madly having had to give evidence about 5 years ago they keps me safe squirreled away in my own room then I was forst on the stand and out of there. They do pay exspences though which is nice


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Got boob? :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's good to know molly. I guess there have been a few changes in the last 4 years. Of course HIPS came and went...

Scary madly! It's good you are doing it though. I hope it all goes ok. When will court be?

Madcat I'm confused. Shouldn't they be doing your Hb and ferritin? I'm sure you can be anaemic with normal fbcs. As someone whose brother had ME for 7 years and still suffers I'd say you would really know about it if you had it. My brother thought he was going to die. Literally. Glandular fever could be a possibility though to be honest I don't think you can overestimate the effects of sleep deprivation and new parenthood. That's not to undermine how rubbish you feel but to highlight how rubbish it is normal to feel when having kids! Your body has been through loads and is going to be working on going back to normal for months yet. Then regular disturbed sleep can have a seriously debilitating effect even if you're getting near normal hours worth.

What a fatty Ozzie! What did he weigh when born?


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks peanut, your probably right, ive probably just underestimated things really!. :wacko::sleep:


----------



## tas1

Wow Ozzie he's catching Caleb up,I'm getting him weighed tomorrow so we will see!

Madcat maybe go to bed early a few nights see how you feel afterwards! I hope you feel better soon I hope I feel crap coz I have my thyroid back well I hope anyway! Maybe try exercising see if that helps! 

Madly poor Oliver not nice when they are sick!
Hope going to court goes ok it's good you are doing the right thing!

I got into a debate with someone the other day and I have just thought of a good come back..always happens lol! But we were talking about God and they said they didn't believe because bad things happen to good people and all I could come back with is I have two miracles (my boys) so that's why I believe and getting the boys christened but I should of said...bad things happen to good people because you notice then more than bad things happening to bad people....I'll try and remember it if i have another debate lol! 

I got a cracking picture of Caleb laughing in his jumperoo so cute,he had 5 mins in it and is now asleep lol must be hard work. 
I'm thinking if getting Caden into a hobbie do you think he is too young? 
Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

How old's Caden? What sort of hobby?

Got Indigo's book, she 12lb5. She's tracking between 25th and 50th percentiles.


----------



## tas1

He's 3 and he likes fighting so I was thinking of karate something to use his energy coz he has loads and I thought something different to what he might do at school! I'm gonna get him into swimming lesson but I think he need to know that!

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't believe how much he weighed! We're in size 3 nappies now :wacko: She said to try expressing now to see how he takes a bottle. I tried to pump and I only got a tiny bit, lol! He's far more effective at getting milk out than I am, lmao!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sorry been mia for the last few days, dh is working all days, 4 doubles this week so it is single mother week this week, one of leos slapping issues is me going on the laptop - fair enough but not even to check my bank account before going shopping - so i have steered clear of the laptop, it is exhausting enough looking after him all day by myself when i cant do 95% of the things he wants to do let alone me doing things that will just wind him up, a bored toddler is bad enough a violent bored toddler would push me to the edge lol

not been too bad today, it was cool enough for me to go outside! not been outside on my own for about a week, not since i went for a 20 minute walk and it took me an hour to get back because i had to keep stopping to prevent a fainting fall!

we went to black park today which isnext to pinewood studios, they do a lot of filming in the park and today they were filming a foggy lake scene! was so good because it blocked out all the sun! lol not good for all those sunworshippers that left as soon as they saw it but good for me! it was so strange there were signs everywhere saying we are all in japan 1703 at the moment so please keep to the designated areas lol lol lol japan! 1703! only like a mile out of slough! had me chuckling!

aw madly i know what you mean about being a bit worried about giving evidence but just think of all those times when people say well if the neighbours knew something was up why didnt they do anything to stop it! well you are doing something to stop horrendous behaviour towards a woman and behaviour witness by not only their children but yours as well! thumbs up to you hun you are doing more than most people do! proud of you xkx

well tomorrow is the day that we find out my section date (i am blinking well not leaving without one!) going to be strange, 3 weeks in this much pain and agony seems like a long time until you think of it like 3 weeks until life is completely turned up side down lol lol lol suddenly 3 weeks doesnt seem so far away lol xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think Sequeena is going to pop soon :haha: Then it's nomore and dare? Am I right?


----------



## PeanutBean

I think three is old enough for a hobby if there are classes running for that age.

Aw nomore, so near yet so far! Funny about the filming, that must be good fun.

Ozzie it can be hard getting let down with a pump. Try expressing whilst feeding or right after (on the other boob obviously!). You can try getting warm first too. In the bath or draping hot flannels round your boob.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it was! you couldnt see more than 3 foot in front of you in parts lol! i loved it but you know those chav families that pack the kitchen sink and the fridge full of booze and walk around with arse and tits out when they really shouldnt, they were soooo not impressed lol! hopefully they will be doing some more over the weekend! so i can go there for some heat relief lol

i think the original order was dare, sequeena, me! i am 4 weeks behind dare (3 is booked in at 39 weeks for cs) so it should be one a week from here! hopefully! still cant believe i am the last one lol! a full year after the original thread started!


----------



## tas1

I just gotta choose a hobbie now and see how much they are!

Kate you'll get there,not long I'm excited for you!!

Caleb is 15 weeks old tomorrow it's gone too fast :( :( :(

X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks tas, getting loads of braxtons, pelvic pressure, hot flushes and now headaches tonight! man i would love to get signed off for a c section and then get her here even earlier! im term tomorrow so can say things like that now kind of lol swollen hands too i just spotted but not feet lol . . . . gah she is trying to push her own way out, feels like she is going to fall out again lol supposed to be making dinner soon but dh might have to get it himself, braxtons making me very not hungry and her falling out feeling is not made to feel better by standing up and moving lol 

i keep thinking about getting leo into a few clubs but after our disasterous monkey art classes and the humiliating music class i decided that he was maybe a little young for such structured hobbies, he likes new things sometimes but likes to explore in his own way, not 5mins doing this, 5 mins doing that and when he found something he liked doing and it got taken away after 5mins the result was us leaving red faced lol


----------



## tas1

Bless him I'm sure he'll wanna do something in a club soon! I just need to use Cadens energy up and I'm finding I can't entertain him much,he makes me feel guilty he'll ask if I can do that or am I busy :( so now I say I'm busy at the moment hut as soon as I finish x then I'll do that with you!

Gotta do the steriliser and clean up after my OH coz he made scones but didn't clean up and I hate coming down in the morning to mess!

Suppose to be nice tomorrow so I'm going to the park for a picnic with my boys my BIL and nephew! But I'm getting Caleb weighed in the morning so have to be on one tomorrow!
I'm also going to keep trying to give Caden milk so he drinks it more (I've watch Jo frost extreme parenting) fingers crossed for me

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i love that programme, it always makes me feel bad about leos bad eating habits . . . might have to sort that out at least before baby . . .


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning
Tas your OH sounds like mine, he cuts bread and leaves the crumbs EVERYWHERE and the butter knife all buttery left laying on the worktop. does my head in!

My god, has anyone else's 1st AF been really heavy???:blush::growlmad:im shocked!

I think it will be cooler today, bailey was quite upset yesterdat afternoon and evening as it was so hot, even although he was stripped down to his nappy:baby:


----------



## tas1

Morning

He totally is messy,it looks like he has had a scone and left crumbs everywhere,he's worse than Caden!!

Weather looks good today so I'm gonna put some washing out then get Caleb weighed maybe,it's weird coz I use to get Caden weighed every 2 weeks but with Caleb it's whenever I can be bothered poor second child! 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well Oliver is better thankfully :thumbup: not sure I could spend another day cooped up in the house all day :dohh: we are going out for lunch with FIL and the weather is glorious fxed for no :rain: I also need to make a trip to the bank because my tax return cheques came at long last :wohoo: and we also got our child tax credit renewal at long last after they missed Charlie off it for a second time :dohh: the amount is more than we expected but tallies with what the online calculator came up with however we are owed back pay of over 400.00 which they wont pay us until next April :shrug: they say they will pay any underpayment then :wacko: It seems like we are owed tax back from everywhere right now :growlmad: they certainly dont make it easy for families with new babies do they :trouble:

Indigo and Alex both outweigh Charlie :dohh: and Ozzie we have had to buy more size 2 nappies because I have oodles of size 3 nappies which are just huge on Charlie they come right up to his arm pits and I have to turn they over :rofl: 

:happydance: NOMORE for finding out your c-section date :)

madcat my two AF since my locia finished have both been extremely light :wacko: I too was expecting heavy no really light which is just as well because I have had two AFs since the 1st of July :dohh:

Have a good day Ladies :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh bless, charlie,Bailey is in size3 nappies, theyre just right at the moment, boots had a deal on pampers so i got two packs of them yesterday, i do like pampers, they always seem to fit really well but they are dear normally/

Ive cleaned our bedroom out this morning, dusted the skirtings and did the ensuite, ive finally put the travel cot up , in a corner towards the foot of the bed. I like having him in the basket right next to me, by my side at night, but he really is pushing it for space, so, although its easy for me to just prop up on one elbow to check on him, i dont think im being fair on him keeping him in it. So we try the travel cot tonight (Dh still keeps asking when hes going into his own room, but oh god hes still so young:shrug::baby:). Im hoping he will settle in the travel cot, its lower for him so he might not like it:shrug:. i dont know if i should put him in it, in his basket for the 1st few nights, or whether just to put him in it as it is and see how he goes.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

9.45 grrr first random act of violence today, we were playing nicely with some playdough then he just stopped, looked at me, then headbutted me as hard as he could! he is in his corner now!

get the feeling life is going to be a remake of my mums life once baby is here, she couldnt leave me in a room alone with my sister when i was born because she would try and kill me - honestly not an exageration she used to come in and my sister would be smothering me and she would simply say im cuddling the baby mummy, she whacked me with a metalic potato masher i was two weeks old! also i have noticed that after the violence he has now gotten incredibly clinging and huggy . . . . oh dear, better get him out of his corner lol xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I got the pampers at Boots too. They are ace!

:haha: Madly, poor Charlie and his big nappies. 

Alex slept well last night. So well one of my boobs leaked for the first time in ages! I was so relieved when he woke up and fed :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

What a busy day! Bathed and massaged Indigo then headed over to Bolton to get my camera checked. All good, home and lunch. Off to see a friend and her 4 week old. Home and dog walk. Just fed the girl and it's Byron time soon. DH is working late so long evening for me. MIL is finally coming to see Indigo tomorrow so we'll have to spend the morning cleaning. :wacko:

Had a random woman I've never seen before stop me in the street earlier exclaiming "oo you've had the baby!". Checked i was "the lady on the end". Seems someone else had seen me getting in the ambulance and had told her I was having the baby. Sort of flattering, sort of odd to have been noticed in my pregnancy by neighbours I've never met! She loved her name and gushed over her, despite not being able to see much of her in the wrap, so that was quite nice.


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Well we got an appointment for Noah to see a paediatric gastroenterologist at Yorkhill (children's hospital) for a week on Monday. It's classed as an emergency appointment so I should be grateful they class Noahs condition as that important otherwise I dread to think how long we would have had to wait. 

Fingers crossed this will be the beginning of things getting better for us. 

Noah is still in size 2 nappies madly and he's 12lbs 3oz. I tried a size three and it was under his arms so I thought that was a little big and put them away again :haha:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :dohh:

Funny my little Charlie had the heaviest birth weight of all the grad babes so far but is now in the tiny stakes :dohh: really isnt something I can get my head around :rofl: He wore 0-3mth shorts today which dont really stay up over his nappy :lol: my little skinny minnie!

NOMORE we have experienced lots of attention seeking behaviour too since Charlie was born :( Oliver does something to Charlie to make him scream really loud, we still havent worked out what it is yet but whatever he does he does it in like a nano second when your back is turned :shrug: all I know is Charlie screams that `painful` scream as if hes been hurt and when we ask Oliver what he did he just grins and says `nothing` or `I was cuddling him or talking to him!` 

:dohh: at your neighbour Peanut rather nice she noticed you were pregnant :)

Gilz I am so pleased you got your referral and quickly :happydance: fxed this is the road to recovery :thumbup: and :wohoo: glad Charlie isnt on his own still in size 2`s ;)

Well we had a lovely lunch and I especially enjoyed my dessert :winkwink: but I just made the biggest boo boo ever and I feel crap :cry: ....

My Sister is booked into have her c-section tomorrow so my Nephew will be born at some point tomorrow :cloud9: however this has been a close guarded secret so FOB doesnt turn up (you know the violent yob she had the good sense to leave in the end!) well my other Sisters partner is good pals with FOB on and off so my Sister wasnt informed Harry will arrive tomorrow because we dont want FOB turning up and causing a scene etc. Well silly mare me sent a text to my Sister (the one having the baby!) about her having Harry tomorrow only I didnt send it to her I sent it to my other Sister (the one who doesnt know!) instead :cry: My Sister (the one having the baby!) is called Natasha and we call her Tasha and my other Sisters name begins with T so they are together in my phone book and I clicked on the wrong one by accident :cry: I called my Mum and she told me not to mention anything to my Sister who having the baby but ring my other Sister and give her a severe warning about not telling anyone :thumbup: So I did and my Sister wasnt best pleased that she wasnt told and says she wont tell anyone but am not sure .... I feel so :sick: I hope FOB doesnt turn up tomorrow :cry: My Mum said not to worry it was a genuine error but I just feel awful now :sad1:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly. :( Leave instructions with the hospital to deny him access. You can refuse to see people so it should be possible to arrange just in case he does show up. For confidentiality the hospital should be able to refuse disclosing into about whether or not she is even there I think.


----------



## tas1

Evening

Glad you all have had nice days!!

So happy you have your appointment gilz and like others have said I hope it's the beginning of better things! 

Madly I totally would of done something like that! Hope he doesn't go to the hospital and anyhow how exciting your nephew will be here tomorrow!! Is this your sisters first? She has a great name lol

Got Caleb weighed today and he weighs 15lbs 12oz and she said try to wait to wean til 4 months but I am trying to hold out it's a good thing he hasn't got teeth coz he wouldn't have any hands or I wouldn't have a shoulder left lol! She was happy with him and he progress! 
He has only had a fe hours sleep today don't think the heat has helped and he is finally asleep on me I put him down in his basket but he was having none of it so I've picked him up and laid him on me and he's straight asleep, I've dressed him in just a baby grow do you think he'll be ok? I have a thin blanket but I will only put it on him if it turns cold!

Caden has come away from my mums with bruises all over well maybe two lol onof his back where be slid down the slide too fast in the pool then then other he tripped up and his gun hit his head!! Don't think we'll be going out in public til it's gone coz it's right in the middle of his head lol

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

What a nightmare madly, but it's just a mistake :hugs: like PB said they won't let him in if she doesn't want them there. 

I left Charlotte for an hour today while I went to Zumba, she was asleep the whole time! felt good to get out and do something for me though


----------



## molly85

Yp Madly I'm with PB. nfact most mat wards only allow you one visitor and if she informs them he is violent security will have him removed. 

Sorry not been on much girls.

Fab news on the appointment Gilz shame it's taken so long.

On nappies only saw a brief bit abby is abot to go up to a size 2 and I have prepper her 0-3 stuff in readyness. 

Having man issues so not got alot of time at the mo I am on FB though


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry tas your post wasn't there then I think he will be fine in just a babygro. 

Molly what's up Hun


----------



## molly85

lack of support and empathy. I have just refused to do any hose work or pt abby to bed tonight. I jst get given looks and humphs all the time. Don't spend money then last night he had his family over for Pizza and Beer playing poker he paid the lot and they played for money. we were up til 1 and it was hardly my relxing in the bath and sit and natter on internet 1 either. I want him out of my life at the moment he's not living to what i need him to be. I now have a cold I can't shake off, cramps that make me feel sick and I am exhausted. I wanted him to be there for me not need telling what to do after bragging so mch abot all he knew. He won't do as i tell him. He's refusing to do tmmy time with abby becase she screams , he doesn't want to bath her. I have actally fond when he does change her nappy he doesn't clean in her lady garden area properly even thogh he has been told many times it needs doing oh the list goes on and it adds up even when he's off I have to do all the care even thogh he said he would


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Molly. I'm sorry he's being a disappointment. :(

On a slightly frivolous note I wouldn't worry about tummy time. They almost always hate it til they're quite a bit older and whether you do it or not babies will get strong. Byron never did it and he's just fine.

Excellent about your quick appointment Gilz. :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am absolutely ground down to an absolute pulp :cry:

sorry this is going to be another self involved rant but i need to get this off my chest because i will never sleep . . . 

my appointment today . . you know the one where it was supposed to be all rubber stamped, section date given and me finally able to relax. . . well no.

dont get me wrong despite being told it was just a formality i still expected to have to put my case forward for a c section, i know i dont have a physical medical reason but i have a pretty huge mental medical reason and as this was down to them being completely incompetant at my first birth i thought that they might be a little anxious and very much sympathetic to my story.

i have now seen 5 different people, all saying that they can not make a decision, all of which insist i go through every painful memory i have of my first birth without offering any kind of help back ie any form of basic counselling skills or even an oh wow ok no wonder you feel the way you feel, my tears are just met with stoney silence

today the consultant point blank refused to do a c section. i absolutely just broke down, when i asked why she reeled off the whole no medical reason and i just sobbed well what about birth trauma, are you telling me that this medical reason now no longer exists? no we do not give c sections for birth trauma, like wtf! :cry: then she asks me if i had seen the head midwife, i said no i have not needed to as when my midwife explained my situation to her she found it severe enough to agree to it without seeing me, has written on my notes her opinion and has written a letter to i was told "the consultants" exactly my worries and her opinion on it.

you know how it was left

i will call you and let you know my absolute final decison in a week or so

i am in floods of tears, i feel like such a prick. am i being stupid that i should be totally over my son almost dying? should i be over the lack of care i recieved during my labour and after it? should i be able to blindly trust the exact same people not to do the same thing again?

and another thing not one person has told me anything remarkable about why i should put my trust in them. oh every labour is different - my resonse yes i could actually end up with a fully dead baby this time instead of one in a coma, your baby isnt big, neither was my son supposedly 11lb 6onz of not big, you will be monitored, because they did such a fabuous job of it with leo, we are not into forcing people to do something they do nto want to do, right and what youare doing to me is.. . . . what my imagination? 

i feel like giving up. if it werent for the very very real thought in my head that they will most certainly feck up again i would turn around and say whatever fine force me to do what you want but if anything happens to my baby i will be suing the arses off of all of you like i should i have done the first time round.

in fact she only shut the hell up with her no no no when i said i fully blame this department for what happened to my son. fully blame them. 

i'll f&cking call you in a week or so. thanks!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Oh god nomore, i dont know what to say to you:shrug:, have they led you all the way to this point saying you can have a section up till now?:wacko:, if so thats appalling!. I dont in anyway blame you for wanting one and being so upset now, because if insanity hit me and i got pregnant again id only want a section too after my labour and crap recovery too.

Dh has a friend whos wife had a boy 2 years ago , she had a section, she had no medical reason other than being terrified of a natrual birth!!!!, aparently she kept turning the water works on!:cry:, Dh and i are still a bit flumaxed as to how she managed it though because ive always been told theres no chance of a section!, it was strange, shes preggers again and due another section. How can y ou be turned down when you have already tried a natrual? and it was awful, and someone like her not even try it and get a section straight away?:growlmad:

Molly, im so sorry to hear about your problems, what an @rse hes being, our men can be really thoughtless sometimes. Kick him in to touch hun, youre not quite the marshmallow i am sometimes!:hugs:

Madly, hope all goes well with your sisters section/birth today!:thumbup:

i put bailey in his travel cot last night,5 mins later he screamed so loud with such horror, i shot out of bed and picked him up and he stopped just like that. I think being put in a low travel cot without the confinds of his basket was too much. I then did what:thumbup: a friend once told me to do, which was to put his basket in the cot, which i did, and he was fine, slept thru till 6am:happydance:. So im just wondering when to try him without the basket again:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore in an attempt to help I'm going to be frank. I apologise now if this really doesn't help! I can't remember all the details of Leo's birth but from what I understand your main issue is that you were horribly let down by the medical staff resulting in the section. I know you thought about vbac a while back so I have to question why it is you are requesting a section with the same people that performed so badly? If you get the section then you will be fully placing the life of you and your new baby in their hands once again. If you go for a vbac you are placing your faith in your body - something far more trustworthy! Can you go to a different hospital? By which I mean is there another close enough to you as you are within your rights to alter your place of birth whenever you like, even to the point of setting off in labour. If you could go for a vbac under a different medical team that could go a long way to helping you over your fears for this birth.

There is absolutely nothing wrong or even unusual in your feeling how you do about the first traumatic birth. Many many women have difficult first births to varying degrees and with various amounts of blame that can be apportioned go the medical staff. How we all react and what we then want for our next birth might differ but to feel so depressed and afraid as a consequence of that trauma is normal. Kind of sad that horrible births are so routine as to be normal but there it is. :( In failing to offer you debriefs and/or counselling the same staff are still failing you.

I feel kind of desperate for you nomore. It's awful for you to feel this way at the brink of birth. You should be able to feel at peace and prepared for your labour and your hospital team seems to have passed the buck and shirked their responsibilities in the most disgraceful manner. I want you to be able to feel secure going into this birth. :hugs: I hope my words don't hurt, it's absolutely my opposite intention. The thought if you going for surgery with doctors you cannot trust really worries me. It simply shouldn't be that way. :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thank you madcat, you can request one and if you are seen by a psyhcologist how signs off that you have a real fear of birth then bam you got your medical reason, i have been requesting to see someone since 23weeks and the consultant yesterday just went why are you only bringing this up now? erm . . . 

thank you for taking the time to respond pb i totally get where you are coming from except that my experience is the opposite to what you remember it was the midwife team i had that led to my emergency through them sitting on the other side of the room filling out her trainees paperwork for 4 hours and not noticing that leo was in distress, his problem then was that he breathed in all his meconium, ended up in an induced coma for 5 days and was given an hour to respond to treatement or he was going tobe transfered to goshospital. the only time i felt like i was in competant hands was when i was taken away by the surgeons.

i honestly started with the intention of having a c section, then just after the first scan and thinking about it i was very much actually i feel like i was enjoying the challenge of labour last time and felt cheated to end up not experiencing all of it. but within about a month of looking into it and wondering about doulas, who couldnt do legally what i wanted them to i went back to being petrified of ending up with the crappy midwives again.

honestly i have always thought i should have had councelling at the time of leos birth and afterwards to genuinely work through what we went through, being told your baby might die is unimaginable and the way i handled it at the time was almost like to forget it was happening to me and go very matter of fact about it - so really not handling it at all. now i am at the stage where if i knew there was a risk of me HAVING to put my trust in the same team again i would never have gotten pregnant without conselling first and i most certainly will not be either getting pregnant at all again after this or if i really do feel the need for my longed for third and last then i would not enter into it until i had some proper counselling.

sorry to ramble especially first thing in the morning . . . thing is that i say to everyone is that had leo been born even an hour earlier, he wouldnt have been in distress, he wouldnt have pood in me and none of what happened after that would have happened. we wouldnt even be having this conversation 

thanks for letting me rant on, i am so tired, didnt get to sleep until 3am, its grandads funeral today so sucky couple of days all round for me :(


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Sorry about men troubles Molly! Men are pigs sometimes and it has taken me so long to get my OH just to help out but he is doing alot more than he use to! Just talk to him and give him a slap!

Kate I can't believe they are letting down! Can you not have a test to see if you are traumatised then surely they will give you a section because mental health issues (not saying your crazy) are a medical condition! Did you get depressed after you had Leo and have tablets? Surely your doctor could write a letter because he knows you better than consultants! My consultants refused to induce me early due to my SPD I cried at every appointment but still nothing,the scanning ladies had to help me off the beds before my consultants appointment but apparently I could of been making it up! Then I had my last appointment and had my scan they said apparently Caleb had slowed down growing and with my severe SPD they wanted to induce me early I was 39wks! Just keep at them and fight your corner! 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

also i know this sounds pretty dramatic right but what would the affect of forcing me to do something i really do not want to do have post birth? are they thinking i will be grateful? i am thinking depressed and a little violated would be more the feelings i would have . . . gah i need a mirror and some proper venting time just to ramble, leo is too old to talk to about my ramblings now because he looks at me like mummy, can we please talk about playdough or something, when they are tiny you can talk to them about everything and it is technically not talking to yourself lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks tas! i mentioned birth trauma and mental health and she almost burst out laughing (ok well she has a smirk on her face when she went er no) 

no i didnt work through my feelings on the birth at all, we were riding high on just how grateful we were to have him alive, i never even had the baby blues because the first day leo was awake was when i was feeling really low and then to find him awake just shot the adrenaline and happy hormones around and that lasted for blinking ages

i have cried at every appointment, and i just feel like "oh there she goes putting on the water works" but yesterday i was actually hyperventalating a little :( stupid thing is the first consultant i saw(seen someone different each time) said you might want vbac, fine, you might want to not go past 41 weeks fine, you might not want to go past 40 weeks fine, you might want a section anyway due to the fear of the same thing happening again. . . fine. this was after the whole government changing the rules on repeats 



i dunno, i am going to have to go now anyway but thank so much ladies for listening to me and making me feel marginally better that at the very least i am not a complete loon 

have a great day ladies, i hope all the babies behaved themselves last night and are all smiling today xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I see nomore. :( What about a hospital change then? Do you know why Leo got into distress? Were you on syntocinon or natural contractions? Meconium aspiration is very rare so there is no reason to suppose it would happen again. Was he in distress during pushing because of being big? It would need to be an independent midwife to be able to have medical responsibility which I think would necessitate a homebirth. Though a doula could've helped you work through all of this.

I can hardly bear how much hurt women carry about their birth experiences. :cry:

Tas' suggestion of getting your GP involved could be helpful. Your supervisor of midwives should've met with you and not just scrawled in your notes. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore going into a natural labour feeling this way could very well have a very detrimental effect on the labour (even before we get into your emotions after). It's fear hormones like adrenalin that affect progression and can shut off labour altogether so I would imagine your likelihood of ending with a section would be quite a bit higher anyway.

Try your GP as he/she could maybe get you seen by a mental health professional.


----------



## PeanutBean

FYI
https://www.birthtraumaassociation.org.uk/what_is_trauma.htm


----------



## PeanutBean

Gah it double posted.


----------



## madcatwoman

Ive had an interesting developement.

Docs wrote to me, a letter saying that due to my blood results they enclose a prescription for iron tablets!!!. I KNEW i wasnt feeling quite this bloody awful no reason!!:shrug::dohh: The receptionist got my results wrong on the phone.

also, interestingly, my iron tabs i had from the hospital(which are the same) have a dose handwritten on them saying take one, once a day, and on this pack it says take one 3 times a day!. The staff at the hospital were rushed so im thinking the original dose was wrong back then.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:nope: Nomore! I'm absolutely shocked at your treatment! God forbid any doctor/midwife/consultant EVER treat me like that! I'm terrified of having another child (even though we know we want more) because of the heart block, even though Alex has done this well. If they didn't take that into consideration next time I get pregnant, I will hit the roof!!! :hugs: I hope you get your c-section. It's so unfair to force you to give birth any other way! People go on and on about c-section rates in the USA, but honestly, at least they get to choose!

Madly, don't worry about the text. It was just an ooops :flower:

Madcat, I hope the iron tablets work!

Molly, all men are the same! DH and I had a massive row the other night about him complaining about having to take Alex for a bit so I can EAT and get a break after having worked 8 hours. I broke down sobbing and he came in and said sorry and said he would try harder. I don't think men realize how hard it is to care for a baby all day and then all night (cause I have the food source). Especially when LO is as demanding as Alex, lol!

As for us, Alex is doing well. The growth spurt is over, but he doesn't want to sleep anywhere but on my lap or in my arms :dohh: Are all boys this attached to their mommies? I'm looking into getting a wrap so I can get on with housework and still have him close. PB, any advice? I think the moby might be too stretchy for him so I'm looking into a woven wrap. I like the ellaroo and it's not too pricey :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks!:thumbup:im just so relieved the anaemia was finally picked up!.

I dont know, our men need a kick up the bottom sometimes!:wacko:

As for sections, it would be nice to have the choice as they do in the usa, but it all comes down to money here on the NHS. They would prefer us to do it natrually pushing for X hours, heal for a good 5-6 weeks even if it does mean you cant even sit down, instead of having to pay a surgical team and hog a bed for a few nights!:nope:. If you have the money, im sure private healthcare is great!


----------



## madcatwoman

FIL sent me a newspaper cutting.
About a toddler who climbed up some furniture to look out of a window and aparently put his head thru the loop of a roller blind cord, slipped and strangled himself!:shrug:, later died.
I wouldnt have thought about the cords on blinds i must admit!


----------



## PeanutBean

Glad you got your iron tablets Madcat. I thought it was odd for the doctors to quite fbcs. Obviously the receptionist didn't understand what measures were important.

Ozzie we have a moby and a bjorn. With Byron we only had the bjorn and it's sturdy and DH often did hoovering and things in it but Alex might be a bit little yet in terms of head control. The moby takes some practice but you can do it quite tight. I wouldn't recommend for anything involving a lot of stooping as the way the panels overlap gives a weak spot in the middle. Woven would be less of an issue, especially something like the ergo or any of those carrier types.

Well I am in sufficient discomfort to have just taken ibuprofen and am lying down til my mil gets here. :( I am very much hoping this is all going to result in a period in a week. I had pain in my bits that I remember getting before a period in my teens when they were so irregular and heavy and massively painful. I have pains right across my front and I am even feeling sick with it. All bowel related activity seems to be exacerbating everything. I feel a bit sorry for myself. My mum said when she went through menopause the sporadic ovulation could be painful like it was for me last week. I guess the first movement through after nothing for a while makes things irritated and tender. I am imagining the lining building up on my no doubt scarred uterus and thinking about it that way makes pain the logical outcome. I want this first one over with as I know it will improve each month.

My girl is beautifully asleep next to me with her hands under her head. I had to do another bath today (we don't do it every day) as she threw up loads yesterday from all the snot. Byron is on the mend I think but my throat and tonsils are all swollen. Can't say I'm filled with joy about visitors when I feel this crap. We've spent the morning cleaning too. :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Madcat the roller blind cord thing is all the craze recently. At Byron's 1 and 2 year checks everyone went on about them and did we have any etc. :roll:


----------



## madcatwoman

Id never heard about the roller blind cord thing before!:wacko:

Sorry to hear youre feeling so crap peanut. You must be overdue an AF by now though, its got to be that!!:cry:

Im on my pill free week AF, and its the fist time ive had long term aches with it. I used to get one bad ache on the evening before it was due before i got pregnant, ive had 3 days of it now, and boy is it heavy too!!, i now undertand Gilz's leaking episode!:growlmad: im told it will settle in time.(LOL if i was anaemic before i would be after all this!).


----------



## molly85

Hmm wellI laid into him again and today is he is being me, washing up, laundry, baby and not getting to sit and watch cricket. He has the benefit that if abby gets upset he's not waking me up.

Abby is scarily involvedin watching the cricket in a little england dungeree setdeffinatly a boys outfit but she looks cute. I switched to the bjorn style carrier as its easier to use and abby can generally carry her head well for 5 minutes then falls asleep lol. nomore get an emergcy gp appointment and see if you can get an emergency psych review at ur cmht, they do not want you on their books so shold be happy to have a word with the consltant. that or change hospitals, yo cannot give birth petrified yor body just won't do it til the last minte whichnis dangeros


----------



## PeanutBean

It does settle in time. Pre-Byron my periods were exactly 30 days, 3 days of bleeding and a day spotting either side with no pain. After Byron they were between 26-36 days, bad guts the day before, lasting 5-10 days with 5 days or more of massively heavy bleeding and agonising cramps for days. Not impressed! They did get better but hadn't become regular again before I was pregnant with Indigo. They made me anaemic too.


----------



## molly85

Dear god if weprotect them from every thing they would never live


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wacko: Dear Alex, Mommy needs to eat too! She can't feed you all the time!!!! :lol:


----------



## molly85

Eat over his head


----------



## tas1

Afternoon ladies

Kate have they talked about you going over your due date? My friend is pregnant she is due in January and they have told her she will have to have another section because they can't risk her being induced as the contractions will be too strong for her scar and it could break! So she can't go over her due date!

Cat glad they got your results wrong in a way lol hope you feel better soon!!

Alex stop feeding and let mummy eat! 

Jo glad you sorted your man out and hope it lasts!!

I've been for my thyroid appointment and all is ok so no tablets wahoo!!! So I'm thinking it's been all in my head I'm feeling ok now though! 
I've been to the park and whilst there I got a phone call to say I have an interview on Tuesday for my level 3 hairdressing :) :) super happy but just realised I haven't had an interview for 5 yrs what do I do in them....ive been a full time mummy for 3yrs I don't even know how to talk to adults anymore let alone an interview.....oh my word I'm pooing my pants now!!!

Gotta tidy up abit as I have the in laws coming round tonight just so happens it's while in going for a run,I don't think they trust my OH to look after his kids coz they come round every time I'm out!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

:hug: Molly so sorry you have man trouble :trouble: you know I`ve been here too :sad1: sending lots of love to you and Abby :kiss:

Pink great you got some you time :happydance:

Tas Oliver is always covered in bruises so I shouldnt worry about taking him out in public :hugs:

madcat glad you got to the bottom of your ill feeling :thumbup: fxed you start to feel better now on the meds :thumbup: remember plenty of roughage :thumbup:

:hugs: for crap AF Peanut and madcat .... I think I am at the last of my 2nd AF this month and although they have both been light they have certainly made me feel crappy :sad1:

Bless little Alex he certainly loves his milk ;)

NOMORE I cannot believe you have been messed around like this :( I agree with Peanut labour is all about Mummy to be`s state of mind and I dont think feeling like this that close to labour will be help to you at all :hugs: I also agree with the suggestion about getting some support from your GP :thumbup: Admittedly though am a little confused by the whole thing because my Sister has just had her second c-section today and a vbac was never discussed or pushed on her :wacko: my niece is 18mths old and was delivered by planned c-section at 38wks because she was breech :thumbup: My Sister has just delivered Harry by c-section today and the plan was always c-section delivery :shrug: Harry wasnt breech and there was no medical reason mummy or baby related to carry out a c-section other than the fact that my Sister had her first by c-section. Harry was infact very engaged, my sister was 39wks pregnant today! I am confused by the whole thing .... sorry thats not much help but I dont understand why my Sister has been able to have a c-section again when imo there was no reason for it but you have been told no :( Thinking about you all today :hugs:


Well Charlie is having a growth spurt .... crying,cranky and clingy :thumbup: hes also refusing milk and chewing his hand off so we think his teeth are bugging him again :wacko: I have just given him some teething gel and hes sat in his bouncy chair right now `telling me off` :rofl: I am still fighting this damn cold and my throat is really sore :sad1:

and as I mention above baby Harry arrived in the world this afternoon by c-section at 1.18pm weighing a titchy 7lb 6oz :happydance: Mummy is doing well however :sad1: baby Harry has been taken to neonatal unit because he is grunting and having difficulty breathing properly :cry: I havent been down to the hospital yet because the plan was for me to collect my niece (my sisters other LO!) and take her to see her Mummy and new brother (shes at my aunties for the day!) but with Harry not been very well I dont know whats going to happen now :nope: My Sister is still in recovery because they dont have a bed for her on a ward yet :wacko: So we are just sitting and waiting for news :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Hugs Madlys siter and baby harry, I also became a sort of Aunty today Matt's good friend had their baby boy today at 1.41pm both doing well Baby Zac was nearly 9lb so just a bit smaller than Abby is now. He looks the spitting Image of his daddy. 

Matts just pointed out Molly has big boobs I have just given them a feel and bit of a squeeze and released milk she's never had puppys in her life and I feel she should have shown by now if shes pg because she was in season when I had abby Yikes hope its just her being all hormonal over abby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly hon :kiss: I just hope he gets better soon :( my Sister must be frantic :sad1:

Wonder if you are going to be a nana Molly :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

god no. no nana here my babies are babies grrrrrrr. I'm sure he will be back on the ward A.S.A.P. Screaming and being boyish lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah Tas induction is a no-no for previous sections. The risk of uterine rupture is still relatively low in norm vbac but induction much increases the risks. I don't see why that should mean she can't go over her due date though. Unless there is some other reason for a section it's better to wait until labour starts so the baby is unlikely to have breathing difficulties for being brought out too early.

Well I dropped us in it with mil. She was very cunning. She asked had DH's grandma still not seen Indigo and I answered no she was in hospital. Key word 'was' giving away that we had visited! :dohh: So she asked if fil had seen her and I couldn't just lie so said how we'd been to see DH's grandparents specially do of course fil would've come over. I expect DH will get an awful email from her for not visiting so have said he should say it was an urgent day trio as they are old and ill and can't visit us and haven't seen us in a year but that meant no time to visit them. She's selfish enough for that not to stop her feeling resentment but might appease the public scorn! I'm happy to give it straight if it comes down to it. They dropped in it by confessing they've been to Lancashire to get a new puppy but didn't come see us did they?!


----------



## molly85

hmm puppy over grandchild says it all


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This is the second night we've tried Alex with a little expressed milk. I got a Medela Electric pump on ebay for £30 and I'm waiting for it to come. In the meantime, I was using my manual pump. I pumped a bit in the morning and got more today. DH is giving it to him while I eat dinner. He's doing well with the bottle and still latching with the breast :cloud9: My little man! :)


----------



## molly85

well done you and alex.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I said to DH that I still want to breastfeed a majority of the time and he said "That's good so I don't have to feed him." :dohh: Oh, I expressed 2oz off one breast this morning. Dead proud! :)


----------



## molly85

bleeding heck thats good. really explains alot with me feeding abby, next time i will do colustrum and wean it down as my milk comes in with bottles. the women in our familyjust can't make milk


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Is it normal for them to be slightly wheezy with the bottle??? DH winded him and he burped so I wonder if he's just taking in excess air?


----------



## PeanutBean

Doesn't it just Molly?

Ozzie I think because the bottle gives out so much faster they can swallow more air. Maybe! Lol

Apparently my little sil has been scouted for modelling by a photographer who works with Madonna and blah blah. Seems it was all genuine. She turned him down as she doesn't like cameras. Lol Good move I say!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly sorry to hear that the baby isnt 100% healthy :( 

thank you so much ladies for commenting sorry to blurt everything out then have to leave but it did make me feel a little better to know i am not a complete loon.

my midwife called me on the way to the funeral and she was absolutely livid if it isnt sorted out by wednesday i am to text her thursday morning and then she will be sorting them all out love her, if i could gaurentee having her there then i might be more open about trial of labour but even then i would never be able to shake my concerns away that easily

well today was a mixed bag, almost throttled someone at the funeral. this no body - literally she was just someone who lived down grandads street and came to gawp at the coffin had a go at me mid service for bringing our son really loudly too! she plonked herself in the second row which was reserved for family hence why i was in the row behind her, her husband was appauled, the family members in the row behind, next to and in front of her all came up to me saying they were ready to jump on her i just could not believe that this no body actually said this to me! my grandad actually had a go at me for taking leo out of my nanas funeral so there was no way that he would have not wanted him there and all he was saying was mummy i want some more (we were scoffing him with food during it) that was it! her husband had a go at her and she looked particularly humiliated when i said now now leo grandad wouldnt want to hear you kicking up a fuss ie she thought it was a room full of no bodys obviously! she ran out the service once it was finished, didnt say anything to any of the family members, didnt look at the flowers and most certainly didnt go to the wake. how dare she but she bloody well sticks in my mind, i just wanted to yank her by the hair, pull her face next to mine and go i am well within my rights to bring davids only great grandchild who he loved you have no right bringing your vile disgusting and disrespectful attitude with you! coffin gawper!

ha rant well and truely over, my mum was like it is a shame that people like your nan and grandad are gone but people like her are still stealing our oxygen lol lol lol lol lol

stupid old woman

no no really rant over, i hereby promise not to rant for at least a week lol only happy smiles coming this way lol 

we left the wake and my dad was well and truely trashed, my great, great aunt brenda came up to him and said grandad again soon and he went he he he he its for the seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecond tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimeeeeeeeeeee! made me chuckle lol


----------



## tas1

I'm in a I hate men stage again! He's had ago at me about money saying I'm the one spending and even his parents have said why are you left without any money erm because he smokes 10 or more a day eats lunch out everyday and parks in a car park all week and has to pay for it!
I get our tax credits every week but that's for some bills and then food shopping I don't spend on me at all but he doesn't see it!
He's told me well if you got a job instead of getting pregnant we wouldn't have Caleb and that's far better than any money/job! He's such a knob I feel like I'm not allowed to do anything we made a deal last yar he wouldn't play on consoles and I wouldn't get Facebook but he has been playing on his consoles and I only have facebook for you ladies but I can't have anyone else not even my family,I hate lying to my family and I'm not even allowed to be friends with a girl because she voiced her opinion and one time was too much but I didn't need to fall out with her for it! He doesn't even like me going running he complains and has a bitch everytime I go!!
He keeps telling me to get a job and make my own money but then when I went on Sunday to the car boot so try and make extra money he days sorry this is too hard I won't moan at you ever again for not making any money!!!! 
I'm hurt and upset I don't know what to do. 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Sorry Kate totally slipped my mind that it was your grandada funeral I would be dangerous if my brain worked!! Glad it went ok except the lady,it's shocking what people act and say she had no right to be rude!!
X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sorry to hear about the vile woman :nope:

Pumped 1.5oz this evening and that was just with the manual pump for about 10 minutes. :happydance: Alex took the bottle then breast with no issues!!! Take that Ms. Know-it-all HV! :haha: She said he might reject the bottle and to try it early. I just have a greedy baby that wants fed no matter what!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooops forgot to add that Alex rolled from tummy to back :cloud9:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw yay ozzie! i love it when they first start roling over lol they always look so pleased with themselves lol oh health visitors i would be inclined to just ignore them! the only one i ever thought was any good was one who came to my flat and i honestly thought i had let a hooker in lol she was wearing a leather skirt with thigh highs massive hair boobs hanging out plastered face but she said a lot of what you have been told by health visitors is just them reading from a book. they just do not accept that babies do not come with a manual, with me it was in relation to me not waking leo up for a feed he didnt want, i was told to did it and had a miserable baby for two days because of disturbed sleep and no feed! she said utter twonk, i would have been forget you i am goign to consider myself lucky that my baby sleeps very well and drinks enough during the day forget what she said she is another text booker lol lol lol

so ozzie forget her she is obviously just another text booker lol leo drank from a bottle and breast from about 7 days old! and continued for a month until the obvious milk reduction and him preferring the bottle 

aw tas i dont know what to suggest with your dh, sounds incredibly overprotective for some reason! my dad was a little like this with my mum, he is well off so my mum was sahm but obviously needed a joint account of which to buy food pay bills etc, and each statement there was the erm x why have you spent 100 quid on food one week then 150 the next drove my mum bonkers, she could only spend our child benefit on herself because it went into her own account so he couldnt see it, i think some men struggle to really let go, they have earned the money fair enough but if you are saying to someone i do not want you to work you do not have to work then you have to accept that like every human being they need clothes, hair done, want to go out etc and as yours is the only wage as long as the household can afford it then money will be spent on those areas from time to time! 

i dont know some men are so weird and full of double standards, i am sorry but i would be very much inclined to be like well i am on facebook i will make friends with whoever i want on there. OR you chuck away your consoles and your console related stuff as that was the agreement . . .not that i think computers and having a social life are at all a fair trade . . . xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with nomore tas. I'd never let a man dictate how I run my life no matter who earned what money. It'd be one thing if you were splashing out but bills or the children's needs weren't being taken care of but it sounds like he is being beyond unreasonable.

:hugs: nomore. I'm glad your mw is on the case.


----------



## tas1

Thanks Kate!

It just dawned on me today that he is in some way controlling me and I was like how did I let that happen! I might tell him I'm adding my friends and family on facebook because sometimes it's the only way I talk to them,the agreement was we got rid of them and spent more time with each other getting a hobbie and doing it on an evening but we don't! At the minute I'm sat upstairs putting Caleb to bed (well we played abit he's rubbish at rolling over think he needs more practise he enjoyed it lol) and my OH is downstairs on the playstation! I need to go and do dishes and steriliser but that's all I'm doing I'm not sitting with him being nice! The thing is before I got pregnant with Caleb I was gonna do my level 3 hairdressing so I could get a better paid job than just a stylist but I got pregnant I didn't do it to get out of going to learn then get a job because my plan was start going to college then start trying for Caleb finish my course have baby and by the time I left I was ready to leave Calebi would get a job so I don't plan on being a sahm til they leave secondary school just these first few years while they are still learning as I wanna teach them and watch them learn theirs first plus I did it with Caden so I can't not do it with Caleb! Also if I dont get a decent paid job that's will cover what we get from benefits we will be outof pocket and he doesn't understand that!

Xx


----------



## tas1

Thanks pb!
I don't spend on me at all because I don't need anything! I even spent my birthday money on the boys at the next sale!
His mum buys him loads she came in today with shoes trouser and tops for him

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you do what is best hun, my plan is to work part time when i need to and once the children are in school then will be the time to worry about an actual proper career and even then i would want to be home for home time the majority of the time you know. .. 

so hard, i think its a case of he sees it as his money as opposed to ours, with dh and and me we have seperate accounts but money is ours, unless we take a lot of money out of the others account we dont worry about tenners here and there you know?

get control of your life back hun, next it will be he doesnt want you to go back to work at all to spend time together but then will go out you know lol


----------



## tas1

We have spoken he has apologised and I can add family and friends to Facebook so I'm gonna do it this time he's said it to me before but I have always been like no but not this time! He has admitted he doesn't trust me and I said if you don't trust me why are we getting married he said because I love u so I said love means trust! I have trust issues with stuff that have happened in my family and to me but I trust my OH its taken time but I do! 
It's sorted now hopefully and I didn't even cry I just said what I wanted and let him deal with it!

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Just been reading about the man issues!:dohh::shrug::growlmad:

Bailey slept for the 1st time in his travel cot last night without crying, he woke at 4.30 but i think that was more to do with the fact the window was open and it had turned really cold at that point. I wanted to but his little bunny in with him for comfort as he really does love it, but i know theyre not supposed to have toy stuffed animals in bed with them, am i being ott or do any of you do this, its just a little bunny.


----------



## tas1

Morning

Well done to Bailey!!! Caleb is still in his basket has no room for anything else lol! I'm not sure if it's advisable I wouldn't til he's old but then if it's next to him it might be ok as well it's away from him but still in sight! I never gave Caden teddies til he was older than he sometimes had his mickey mouse teddy in!

How many babies are rolling over? Caleb is pulling his head forward and is trying to sit up but no rolling!!

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat is your bunny the same as Byron's, the bashful bunny? If so the fur is too long. If it were knitted or cotton or similar I wouldn't worry so long as it's not so big it could smother. If the toy is furry they might swallow clumps when sucking it (as baby's suck everything) so it's not advised for them to be left with them.

We had a funny night. Indigo slept loads yesterday then got really upset at about half 11 from snot and some tummy pains. Took a good while to settle her and meant cosleeping for the first time. Then she slept til 6.20am. :shrug:

It's a gorgeous day. DH is going to a comic con. What to do?


----------



## madcatwoman

no rolling here!, he tried once but has stopped since.

im mortified, ive done a gilz lol. just put my jeans in the wash and saw a huge splodge of blood on the bum where everyone can see, must have happened when i was sat down and a bit 'heavy':blush::blush: no idea howlong is been there, but ive been out a fair bit so im sure people have seen!


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo is rolling. She did first back to tum last Wed and did first tum to back yonks ago then not again for ages.


----------



## madcatwoman

sorry, just seen youre reply peanut. the bunny is about twice the length of my hand with very short fur which he sucks on daily/gobbed on!, it doesnt come out though


----------



## molly85

I wouldnt have a clue on cuddlys i have a muslin hugger.
Tas tell himwere topoke it, get yourself back tocollege you shouldget help with childcare and get your level 3. Your children will not blame you for it I promise.

Abby can roll on her side from front and back she just doesn't lazy moose, asfor head lift vary rarely when doing tummy time but can sit up with only lower back support. she doeslift her bum when on her front and tyry to wiggle/crawl which isfunny to watch. 

yawn pants night inbed before 9 and ibartley slept before 1 matt got up with abby


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw well done bailey! he is sleeping better than me! lol

aw tas, why would he not trust you? big hugs xkx

my night was awful, i couldnt shake that whole nasty woman at funeral thing out my head and decided it distracted me so much that i feel like i didnt get a chance to say goodbye to him properly, i was just concentrating on really really not slapping her one i was so mad. i think he is going to be scattered with my nan in the downs but i have no idea where abouts so might go there some time and just walk around and think about him. stupid woman.

when i finally fell asleep i must have woken up about ten times with what felt remarkably like contractions, i was so tired that once they were over i fell back asleep, didnt think to look at the time each time or anything, i am thinking perhaps they were just painful braxton hicks but everytime i got up and walked or changed position it would either stay the same or get worse . . . . havent had any for a couple of hours now so thinking prob was just painful braxtons


----------



## molly85

theyd still be here if they were of any use


----------



## gilz82

Wow Noah is so far behind with the rolling over etc. He's 10 weeks correct tomorrow so I'd imagine he should be starting to attempt these things but I can't put him flat on his back or tummy. 

He does hold his head really well when sitting or on my shoulder as he spends all of his time almost sitting up.


----------



## gilz82

Oh and Nomore sorry about the woman at your grandpa's funeral. There were loads of those type of people at my mums funeral. Mostly teenagers as my sisters were all still at school at the time but it made me so angry on an already shitty day.


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't worry Gilz, the hv asked me if Indigo was rolling (before Wed!) so I said not since a couple early on and she said oh well it's normally about 4 months. God only knows why she asked me then!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I got to see baby Harry and my Sister yesterday :) She is doing really well considering she only had her c-section less than 24hrs ago shes already on her feet and recovering well :thumbup: My Nephew however is still on the neonatal unit but I went down with my Sister yesterday in place of my Mum (her birthing partner!) who stayed on the ward with my Niece, my Sisters other LO ..... hes a little cutie pie, he has my Niece`s cute button nose and he has a head full of jet black hair :lol: infact he has more hair than Charlie does right now :rofl: I was very surprised to see that when I looked at him hes the absolute spitting image of Charlie :wacko: except the black head of hair of course :dohh: He looked so tiny surrounded by all the tubes and wires and the little noise he was making made him sound like a little kitten :cloud9: My Sister has done amazingly well and I am so proud of her ... she was :cry: yesterday I have said it before and I say it again `nothing can prepare you for having your baby taken away at birth!` shes feeling really down right now so my Mum has gone down to spend some time with her and Harry and I have my Niece today :thumbup: We have an house full with all three kids :wacko: Basically baby Harry has a collapsed lung which is called pneumothorax :sad1: caused by delivery even though he was delivered by c-section :shrug: hes on 100% oxygen and is been fed by the saline stuff :thumbup: The plan is once he is well enough to come off oxygen they will try to bottle feed him however if they feel he needs to stay on oxygen longer they will put a NG tube in and he will be fed by that until he comes off oxygen :thumbup: right now hes settled loads overnight but is still making the grunting and kitten like noises .... the consultant reckons that Harrys body will repair itself through the 100% oxygen and there such be no need for a further procedure however me been me I googled to see what this might mean if he doesnt pick up soon and it basically means they will put a syringe into his chest cavity and draw out the air so his collapsed lung rights itself :cry: I dare not tell my Sister at this stage `what` might happen so we are keeping our thoughts to ourselves right now :thumbup:

off to catch up now :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Madly I hope your sisters little man gets better soon. They'll take great care of him in neonatal. The tubes and wires are very intimidating but you have to tell your sister to try not to focus on them or the monitors. They won't be there for long hopefully :hugs:

Thanks Peanut he's a while away from 4 months corrected so I'll not worry about rolling just yet :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly your poor sister, you are so right that no one can prepare you for not having your baby with you xkx your poor sister

sounds like it is a nasty condition but one they are able to handle really well i have my fingers crossed for a nice speedy recovery - oh and doctor google is the absolute worse at times like these.

so i was closing down all the tabs left open from the internet last night and spotted one that needed chatting about. my dh is buying life insurance for me (and also him in addition to his work one) which yeah in sensible but the reason for it is because he thinks i am going to die in the operation so i said to him, it is not what i want but if you are that scared of me dying then i am willing to go and speak to a professional in the next week about vbac answer no no no no you might both die lol lol lol erm . . . . . . thanks lol lol lol my dh has fantastic timing, me i would be going no hun everything is going to be fine i love you but when he comes round would be like oh my god i thought you were going to die . . .you know like AFTER


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut grrrr @ families I agree with Molly puppy over grandkids says it all :trouble:

Ozzie well done you and Alex on the feeding and :happydance: for the rolling over ;)

NOMORE :shock: @ the coffin gawper honestly some people :trouble: we had a few at my grandad funeral too :growlmad: we call them the `noisy neighbours` :rofl: and great news that your MW is standing your corner :winkwink:

:hug: Tas men can be such idiots sometimes :hissy: imo say you did get work then he would have to help out with the boys and house a whole lot more than he does now and from what I can see he doesnt seem to want to help out now so what would he do if you left the boys with him each evening to go to work like he suggests :trouble: There would be no games console for him then infact it would be a life of looking after his kids ... bottles, nappy changing, juggling bedtime and then all the household chores, do marigolds suit him?!?!?!?!?! ... honestly hon call his `bluff` say `ok I will look for an evening job so when you come home I will go it work!`;) bet hes not so quick to suggest you work then :nope: imo `some` men want it all ways and they are so quick to forget they made these babies as well :growlmad: We are not superwomen :dohh: we come bloody well close a majority of the time but honestly a little bit of help goes a long way :thumbup: and as for spending money if its on bills and the boys is that not what he works to pay for :shrug: I went shopping on Monday and bought stuff for the boys and for a rare change treated myself to a new top :thumbup: it was only 8.00 and I charged it all to my account and then had DH transfer to money from his account to mine so he paid for it :thumbup: DH dare not say anything to me about the money I spend anymore after we too had words because I hardly spend anything on myself except for bus fares or the odd sandwich tbh and then I walk most places these days. He always questioned everything I did or spent and I told him if I was going to be a SAHM for the majority I needed some space because I wouldnt have my own money and his wage would be our household income therefore he would be paying for everything in return I would take on all childcare and household chores during his working hours but when he came home on an evening or a weekend I would expect him to chip in and help :thumbup: I do as much as I can in the house cleaning wise and quite often he has to do very little but we if are having a very bad week then he has more to do and he has to except that been a SAHM can be as challenging as going to the office for the day and at the end of it all we made these boys together they are not `mine` they are `ours` 

madcat Charlie has `daisy` in his crib with him :thumbup: `daisy is a cows head with a muslin skirt attached so I would say if he could suffocate on anything it would be that because its a large square piece of material :thumbup: I`m quite laid back about this sort of thing tbh and Oliver had his `baby` a very similar comfort blanket in with him from an early age :thumbup: Charlie likes to have `daisy` up near his face and he will go to sleep holding it against his cheek but will nearly always wake up having kicked it to the bottom of the crib :dohh: imo its each to there own and its pretty much how you feel about it ;) children quite often pull `comfort` toy over there face and it doesnt matter how many times you remove it they will always pull it back over :lol:

As for rolling over Charlie has done it an handful of times :wacko: but much rather prefers for some reason to do it at baby class than at home :rofl: funny child :dohh:

NOMORE bless your DH :hugs: I swear this was one of the reasons why my DH didnt want to try for number 2 for so long :( I think after our bad delivery with Oliver he was so scared it might be worse next time round :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have two sleeping babies :cloud9: and a nagging Oliver :dohh:


----------



## molly85

lol nomore i'm pretty surehe has left it to late for death in child birth cover I know our cover had to be running 11 months to get money for abby you won't die you might feel like it for 5 minutes then you will be fine.

Madly that procedure sounds worse than it is. If you watch casualty its wher they jab a needle through the rib cage the relief is always better thsn the intial pain hes a brave little boy so he will handle it fine. I am sure with or with out the procedure he will be up and screaming soon enough Yikes all 3 of them busy day.


We're going to the beach with my neighbour and we are meeting another baby and a whole load of other people so excited. just got to get us ready


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have fun Molly :kiss:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that was my point to him lol lol lol it was more the mention of i think you will die that got me lol like build me up yeah section is the best for us i am supportive then bam you will die! lol omg! timing! doi! the fact i worry about that anyway doesnt help lol never mind 

gah i really want to go outside but it will be too hot for me :( going to have to plan lots of morning trips and then indoor visits next week, it is supposed to be 30c on wednesday . . . . that means prob will already be too hot for me from like 10am . . . 

i am hoping that dh is doing a better rota for me next week, i dont need him to take any days off other than one but two would be great but please today is day 9 of me looking after leo on my own all day long (dh isnt great at the out of the house boredom tactics so i did most of it yesterday) and the soonest he will have a daytime off is next wednesday :( and even then potentially not . . . and will most certainly need a lay in . . . 

how are you finding things gilz? your dh is back at weekends isnt he? fantastic weather for you both to get outside and enjoy!


----------



## molly85

nomore i feel your pain matt did 11 nights in a row then was sod all use i think i may have yelled at him enough to get the hint 

3o degrees wahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PeanutBean

I was very afraid of dying in childbirth when preg with Byron. I was totally confident with Indigo though. I'd had this awful image of DH and his baby without me. :cry:

We're having a troublesome day. It's lovely weather so I hoped to go out somewhere but the whole morning has slipped by. Indigo screaming and being sick from snot, Byron waking her and being naughty. We've done some painting in the garden which always looks and sounds far more fun than it is! Now he's not eating his lunch but Indigo has crashed out on me so I can't shove it in his mouth. Lovely days are wasted on children!

Sounds like you'll enjoy the beach Molly. Our nearby beaches are all a bit crap. I miss Northumberland.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: morning all! Pumped another 1.5 oz and it was still coming when Alex started whinging so he got fed, lol. Monday DH starts at home full time. We arranged to let SIL watch wee man next Saturday so we can go to the cinema :wacko: I'm nervous already!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you see leo has ocd problems with his hands, he doesnt like them getting anything on them. it has taken me ages to get him to eat with his hands - even sandwiches - and to play with playdough, we just made some cakes where he got covered in the mixture but seemed fine but the second you suggest paint he screams lol i think it is because paint can obviously dry on

might do your outside painting idea tomorrow morning, we have a massive beer garden which no one uses until 11am when we open and even then the first people in are the regulars who prop up the bar so outside wont be used until prob 12 arg letter next to g and j isnt working te one tat sould be used for all tese words!!! eek


----------



## PeanutBean

This day is going from bad to worse. Finally got Byron to sleep so indigo has been screaming from being left. Burnt my lunch attending to her and have just eaten it cold. The cocking washing machine has chewed up my £30 nursing bra so I'll have to fork out for another and in the mean time an left with one bra in this horrible hot weather. Also means the wash is covered in rubber so having to start all over again with it. Had yo send Byron to bed from being so naughty. We've not walked the dog. We've not been to the shops. We've not had a day out. We've not had any fun at all. This is the worst day I've had in a long time.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw pb! that really is an awful day! just one where nothing gets achieved and you walk around with frustration induced chest pains . . . thats most days at the moment

my plan for tomorrow:

buy some batteries for our old camera that leo has adopted
go to the park until it becomes too hot
on the way back to the car take lots of pics of things we can see
go back to the shops and take a slow wonder round the stationery bit and buy some scrap book type stuff
print off said pics
make scrap book page
go back to shop
get stuff to make some homemade pizza
make said homemade pizza

i am hoping that this will keep us occupied on and off until 5pm when kenny comes up for his break

monday will be a completely other story lol


----------



## madcatwoman

afternoon all!!!
nomore,any more contraction feelings lately:shrug:?

madly, congrats on becoming an auntie hun and i hope the :baby: is out of special care soon:hugs:

peanut,well done on the washing machine front!:dohh:im sure thats made your day just superbly!!
and as for the rolling peanut and gilz,bailey cant either,he tried early on,it used to make him angry:growlmad:lol, and usually at night time!.

dh has gone to sleep right now,him and his mates are on a big piss up tonight in llandudno,pub and club crawl:nope:.some of the wives are going too, but im not really "one of the girls" and that has never been my idea of fun, im much happier in my pj's with bailey watching tv. DH didnt know whether to go at 1st, i actually told him to:dohh:!!!!!!!!!
he has bought me new shoes today, said i needed some badly! and told me to get some clothes but i was too tired to look lol!.:sleep:


----------



## gilz82

Nomore my OH is back every second weekend so he's away for 12 days at a time. I think it'd be hard with a well baby but with Noah it's a killer. Every week I hate his job a little bit more. The weather isn't so nice where we are in scotland but it is really clammy it's icky. Just attempted to go for a walk as we've barely been out the past few weeks and even that made Noah sick!

Molly hope you've got lots of cream on at the beach :thumbup:

And Peanut Byron must be quite a lenient parent if you're allowed on the Internet once you've been sent to your room :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you know what nothing like last night but feel very very af-y i did get this with leo but only a couple of weeks before dd not 4. i would get half a day of more or less regular and increasingly close together contractions and then nothing. with this said i did still go two weeks over with him lol

i would feel a lot more relaxed about it had they signed me off for a section already, i am not worried about going into labour once that is done at all as i know i will just call up and go in as an emergency, i highly doubt that i would go into labour so early especially after going so far over last time lol

madcat i am exactly the same! as long as i dont get dragged along to any of these outings i am fine lol

so impressed, me and leo just made some current cakes, he hasnt eaten any hot food for about4 months, he just ate a cake hot! i know it doesnt sound like much but i am hoping that now he has made and tried something hot that he might actually eat the pizzas plus the whole letting leo physically makes it (yeah i close my eyes when he is doing it lol) will mean he will at least try it! yesssss mummy 1 fussy eater 0


----------



## gilz82

Sorry missed loads of posts there stupid phone. 

Peanut sorry about the crappy washing machine, cold lunch and naughty Byron :hugs:

Nomore sounds like you've got tomorrow sorted :thumbup:

Cat you are just like me, I've just come back from walking Noah and now am back in jammies, they are clean ones though :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz i thought it was every weekend! oh hun! shame we are opposite ends of the country! 

it does make me realise how hard single mothers have it it really does! at least at some point there is repreive for me 

i just found another really good idea possibly for monday morning, leo hates paint like i said but a website suggested watering down the paint putting it in spray bottles and going mad with them on a massive piece of paper in the garden! if he doesnt enjoy it i blinking well will!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

peanut, have you finally decided to wash your pj's then?:haha::haha::haha:
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
ive said it before, but yes, a healthy baby is hard work, ive no idea at all how you cope with a sick one on your own, youre a star!:thumbup::thumbup:

nomore, ive always hated those kind of nights out, always!. i went thru a phase of trying to like them but they were miseable for me,hand on heart i can honestly say im happiest at home,if that makes me boring then thats fine!:haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore it sounds like you have some lovely plans. :) What's the scrapbook for?

Madcat a quiet pj evening with a snuggly babe sounds charming, no wonder you sent him out! :lol:

I too feel for single mums. I've a friend with 1 and 2 and a half year olds who split up whilst preg with her second. I admire her so much. We'd be fine if I just had the time to sit and hold Indigo now and then in the day. She's screamed all day simply because she wanted a cuddle and every time I've tried I've bad to put her down again to deal with Byron or whatever.

We got the pool out and that was fine for a bit. After two rinses and spins the decimated washing is out (Indigo screaming all the while). Just ready to sit down with the poor girl when the neighbour's son in law (by some months of observation a total arsewipe) lit up so had to scarper out the garden with the kids. Then some utter knobends have been riding miniature motorbikes that are as much more loud than normal bikes as they are small. They have been going backwards and forwards past our garden for ages and Byron is terrified of bikes so he kept running indoors and screaming for me, shaking. So afraid he said he didn't like his paddling pool anymore and emptied it out. :cry:

So I have admitted defeat. We've just put Aladdin on and are staying here til it's done. Byron has orange, milk and is sat up next to me; Indigo is asleep on me. We are all much happier even if it does mean writing off this lovely day. I'm DH will have finished his schmoozing at the comic con and will be home soonish then we can all go for a walk together.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats my plan pb, hoping to go out once dh is here, even if its just for a walk to the shops round the corner to grab some milk and erm .. . .chips lol! i cant do the food shopping on my own anymore and with dh working every daytime until 7pm - leos bedtime - and shops not delivering to our "business address!" we have no food left lol 

the scrap book is just my way of getting him to get his hands dirty and get into arts and crafts a bit more, he isnt interested in many indoor activities so leaving him painting, colouring etc isnt an option. so if he gets interested in sticking and gluing plus gets used to getting his hands sticky and dirty his ocd about his hands might get a little better! fx!

although am very impressed thati have a keen cook on my hands! 2.5 is a little young to be responsible for making my dinner isnt it? yes? darn . . . lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Nah it's a great age, DH has Byron making me food all the time! :lol: my saviour will be home in about half an hour. :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: PB! Poor Byron :( We have a little shite on our street that is always going on his motorbike at the most mental hours!!!!

ARGH! Alex has made me out to be a liar! DH said he doesn't believe me when I say he doesn't sleep at all during the day when he's not here :haha: DH took him down the street at about ten past one and Alex has been asleep in the pram ever since and it's going on four! I wonder if this is part of the growth spurt, lol!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he can make a good nutella sandwich already lol but rips all the crusts off lol lol lol i like crusts :)

i need to get a big splash mat . . . my floor is now a complete and utter state! never mind


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ozzie its called sods law, i would moan to dh all the time about how leo never slept one day with him and he slept all day mostly . . . its the worlds way of helping men not feel guilty about leaving mummy with all the baby work lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dh almost half an hour late whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

ahem

why


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

A little Harry update :) ..... Harry is doing well they say they are going to try and reduce his oxygen levels today to see if he will tolerate it and they are also carrying out another xray of his chest and putting a feeding tube insitu because currently he hasnt fed milk since he was born, hes been fed saline by drip :sad1: My Sister is doing well after her c-section and she might be able to come home tomorrow which will be great because my Niece is missing her Mummy terribly :cry: I had her earlier for my Mum for a few hours and the poor little mite doesnt know what to do with herself (she 18mths old!) Harry will stay in neonatal for a few more days and my Sister will visit him often :thumbup: Its funny his collapsed lung was caused by delivery and he was delivered by c-section :wacko: that is one thing I find hard to get my head around you expect a c-section babe to pop out perfect :wacko:

NOMORE sounds like you have tomorrow sorted :thumbup: a game Oliver likes is `painting` the walls and path in the garden :wacko: old paintbrushes and bucket of water are required .... he loves to watch his `pictures` disappear in the sun :lol:

Gilz I find the reflux thing hard and I have DH here for the majority ....your a star Mummy :kiss: oh and I spend my life in my PJs or walk around the house in an old Summer vest :dohh: such a tramp but like today we havent been out so I showered and popped on an old Summer vest and baggy pj pants :rofl: 

madcat I dont do going out either so if your boring so am I :kiss: I encourage DH to go out with his colleague at work when they have nights out and dos and such but other than that we are pretty much in favour of staying in and watching a dvd than going out on the razz :dohh: I do look forward to one night a year infact that night would have been tonight but our friends arent throwing one this year and thats when we go to our best friends annual bbq/party night at their house. We always made a point of booking my Sister to babysit Oliver and we always made a night of it :winkwink: now I think of it it was the night of their party last year that we concieved Charlie :cloud9: that said though am not ready to leave Charlie yet for a night out :nope: I left him for 2.5hrs last night to go to the hospital to see my Sister and Harry and all I could think about was getitng back home and having my baby in my arms :sad1: I am 30 next November and have been planning my party for the last few years :dohh: I am planning `eastern` theme with bangra dancers however I would give that up in a nanosecond to take Oliver to Disneyland Paris which is my dream :cloud9: his and my birthday are two weeks apart and I couldnt think of a better way to spend my 30th than at Disneyland Paris with the boys and DH :winkwink:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless! yeah the look on his face madly when you tell him for his birthday he is going to disney! aw bless! 


aw your poor neice it is so hard because at that age they are still in the between stage of understanding what is going on bless her. aw your poor sis glad that baby is doing well though!

i know its funny you would think c section delivery would prevent a lot of risk but it simply doesnt look at how leo came out! i think it is fair to say that there is no delivery method that carries 0% risk of something happening which affects yours and baby's health - 

i had just written a massive long rant about dh still not being here . . . . but remembered my no rant promise lol felt good to type it though lol all i have to think is it is going to be ten times worse with two so dont get too angry about things now, things are better now lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm glad Harry is doing well madly and hope everything is fine as they ease off the treatment. Tbh I expect more problems with c section that not. Of course a large number of sections are done because of there being issues in the first place but any section that takes place before labour starts naturally runs a strong risk of respiratory issues in the baby. I'm so glad he is picking up, you must have all been so worried. :hugs:

We've had a better evening. Took the kids and dog via the field to the station to meet DH - got the dogwalk done and Byron was excited to see a train. I think Byron had probably had a good day. I think Indigo has probably had the worst day with no sleep at all til late afternoon.


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

Hugs to the ladies who have had a rubbish day!!

Gilz I too think your an amazing mummy!!!

Ozzie get use to be made out to be a liar Caden use to do it to me all the time....when he was learning animal noises I use to go Caden do a monkey noise and he would look at me like I have no idea what your talking about or saying to my mum keep an eye on him coz he's been naughty and he would be good as gold!!

Madly great stuff about Harry I hope he keeps improving!!! And I took Caden to Disneyland Paris when he was 18months old (he adored mickey mouse) the first time he saw mickey his little face was the best ever and I cried lol I could now thinking of it!! We are planning on going again next year when Caleb is 18months old thinking of going in November again because it's all chritmasy! Gonna book it soon actually and pay bits off each month and maybe get a better hotel.

Well I've been busy today actually when I think about it I haven't just seems it! While I was dishing tea out Caleb decided to do a big poo and it leaked out onto his bouncy chair so I had to give Caden his tea and bath Caleb then have mine! My house is a mess because it seemed everytime I started something Caleb cried so got loads of tiding up to do! I'm doing another car boot tomorrow to see if we sell our stock we are going local where the pitch is abit cheaper then I have my god daughters birthday party which I'm going round to do her hair first so I'm busy again tomorrow!!

Just found out my best friend is having another girl so I get to buy pink baby stuff I'm so excited I'm hoping I don't get brody and try for a girl :/ 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

I bought a baby keepsake box today.:baby:
ive put his 1st fave sleepsuit in it,shoes, size1 nappy, hospital card and tags... i got all emotional looking at it all!:baby::cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awww :hugs: Madcat :)


----------



## tas1

Bless you! I have put stuff in Calebs but I don't wanna get rid of anything!!! Makes me sad to think he is growing so fast x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know! I want Alex to slow down :(


----------



## tas1

I saw a 10month old baby today and he was the same size as Caleb lol x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madcat that is so cute! i was gutted to discover that the day before i had intended on buying leo a new pair of shoes - his second pair - that he had flung one of hisfirst pair of shoes out his pram :( got one of them though lol

well i have been such a miserable b during dhs break, bless him he tried so hard to get me to smile and in my head i kept thinking f&cking smile you stupid woman anyone elses dh would just tell you to forget it! but what with that stupid woman, the c section, no sleep, him being late, leo being bored i just couldnt shake myself out of it. to make it up to him i am going to takehim out on his break tomorrow night the way he wanted to tonight, he had obviously been planning a nice trip for the two hours to make me smile all day but i was just too upset to - stupid me, oh well we will do it tomorrow and we WILL do it with a smile lol damn will probably have to do some "nice" things to make it up to him later . . . . darn it

aw disney land is the BEST in winter, we went when we were 10 and 11 but little bro was only 4/5 he was so chuffed! when rachael is bigger i will take her and leo there just before christmas i think, it is so nice with all the decorations, leo loves mickey as well - he saw a boy in the park with a mickey and his little face lit up as if to say ahhhhh you can get a mickey! to keep! and cuddle! lol bless him


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies for your lovely comments about baby Harry :flower:

Better news still :happydance: hes been taken off 100% oxygen and is now on 10% :wohoo: hes out of the oxygen tank and hes got a little oxygen mask on :) they are talking about putting a tube in tomorrow to feed him :thumbup: My Sister continues to do well but shes feeling very sore! I have the most cute pic of him that my sister sent me but because she hasnt officially announced his birth yet for obvious reasons (namely the abusive FOB!) I wont post it but its uncanny how much he looks like my Charlie bear :cloud9:

Tas I really want to take Oliver to Disleyland end of oct beginning of nov because then we get in the Halloween and bonfire night festivities :thumbup: its always been a dream of mine but DH will only fly hes doesnt do London and going across by the tunnel so it tends to be more expensive and whenever we have thought about saving for it something has always got in the way :sad1: I am hoping come the start of 2012 things will look up for us because its something I really really want to do for him ;)

madcat I get all nostalgic everytime I look at Olivers baby things and even more so considering Charlie has worn the odd outfit too :dohh: Charlie is just starting to wear the odd 3-6 garment mainly because I sorted out a load of his 0-3 ones for Harry not because they didnt fit but because I didnt think he would wear half of them :wacko: Hes still in 0-3mth sleepsuits and trousers but because hes longer on the top half and he has long arms I have started to put 3-6mth tops and jackets on him :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I have a confession too :blush:

I fed Charlie baby rice this afternoon for the 2nd afternoon running :shock: hes had a bad two days reflux wise well all week if I am honest but the last two days he has refused to feed and I hate it when he refuses milk to then scream with hunger :cry: So after a mega crying fit I made up some rice with his formula and fed it to him on a spoon :thumbup: He ate with gusto and has been so settled since :thumbup: roll on 17wks because am not sure how much more of the :cry: I can take :( even my Mum commented earlier I was quiet and didnt seem myself :sad1:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh madly is charlies reflux bad again??:cry:
Baileys was fine&his colic asfter changing his milk.:baby:

I really dont blame you for trying the rice at all!, i must say im ever so tempted but being as bailey is ok i will be good and wait!.:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes hon :cry: we have upped his gavison to one full sachet every second bottle and it helps but hes so unhappy again :sad1: I was hoping by 3mths things would start to turn around for him (and the other reflux babes!) but it seems not all week hes been tetchy and grumpy all day :( and worse of all he wont settle for DH so I almost permanently have a baby attached to me :( I love him so much and I hate to see him in distress gahhhhhhhhh think we will be back to Drs this week and he also has his 2nd jabs of Thursday joy of joys :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly poor charlie :( although your sneaky rice feeding might have given you a glimpse into what lays in store when you are finally "allowed" to give him rice

aw i want to go disney land in november now too lol for the fireworks!


----------



## madcatwoman

oh madly, i know from the colic and the bit of reflux we delt with how bloody awful it was,its terrible watching them in pain:cry: 
bailey has been a different baby since all that left him,poor charlie.

we have those jabs on tues, im DREADING IT once again:cry::cry:


----------



## molly85

hugs all round abb's jabs are the same dayas charlies.

I'm burnt but abbys not thank god lol she paddled. Yet again was made to feel bad shes now a ff baby by one on the girls boob feeding every hour or so the babies 5 months yikes. I actually explained that she was constantly hungry and wasn't gaining weight and I got the sort of responce saying I wasn't doing it right gahhhhhhh. nothing wrong with technique i just make crap ,ilk as did my mother and grand mother and her sister and niece. i was chuufed abby was settled and happy and hers was all whiney teach her to be mean lol anywho other wise good day at the beach shame matt wasn't there


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gah those women are just the worst ignore the hell out of them! you wouldnt believe the comments i got

"what you had a c section, so you didnt really give birth then, i could have birthed your baby" what even when they said if i did he would die, you still think you could then "yes" "oh tell me that is expressed milk in that bottle, no! so what your baby is ill at birth and you dont even have the decency to feed him your own milk!" fyi i did half and half "i would have 100%" well i tell you what whoopdido! congratulations you are the universe's best mum! breast milk and a sore fanny arent going to stop your child from turning into the teenage version of you! and you will have to discipline that! enjoy!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

safe to say i dont surround myself with people like that anymore, dont let them make you feel bad about your parenting style, it honestly doesnt end with your choice of feeding that is just the first thing they can get their claws into, next it will be naughty corner vs taking things away, baby sign what you arent doing it! i made my own baby food, yeah well i made my own baby rice using my own rice paddy in my back garden! blah off! lol lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

lol i know it shouldn't have bothered me lol if we had carried on abby just wouldn't have been here grrrrr.


----------



## tas1

Glad you had a nice day Jo! Don't listen to other people i just walk away if people say anything about not feeding Caleb myself he's happy I get more sleep at night and so does he so we are all happy!!

I bought some baby rice and spoons today! I wanted to cry because I don't wanna wean I want him to be a baby forever lol!!

Just trying to dream feed him as he decided to have a good sleep at 6 and hasn't woken up since!!!

Madly I've just seen a good Christmas present for Charlie it's a bear called Charlie bear :) sorry I'm Christmas mode we have starting now so it spreads the cost and we don't have to deal with the rush

Xx


----------



## molly85

lol not sure anypne is getting more than a card this year.

we bought a fridge last year as our present will be intresting to see what i can put a bow on this year


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

is it just me or does this sentance of molly's

"will be intresting to see what i can put a bow on this year" conjure up some erm images lmao! lol lol lol

i am the same i think about what to buy people at this time of year, dh to be honest uses christmas as an excuse to refill his sock and pant draw get some new shirts that fit better so i know whatever i buy will be good for christmas if i stick to that motif! lol

i love christmas i always go well over board! going to be good his year, two babies and potentially either a quiet one in as dh has to work or will be getting shed loads of people round both would be good lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm not sure how judgemental mums have the time and energy to be so. :shrug:

Have I moaned yet about how ill I am? :lol: Had this cold both kids have had, lots of snot, had a sore throat for a few days now but this evening it's working down into my lungs. I can so do without another round of bronchitis. After I returned to work from my first mat leave I had it once a month for 6 months. I reckon my bits can do without any coughing too! I continue to find that I don't actually have any prolapse symptoms at all other than being uncomfortable which of course could be anything, but even so, I don't want to push things if it's still delicate down there.

Trying to replace my bra but there is confusion. It is a 34I but from a variety of sites it seems this isn't a UK size and the equivalent is actually a 34H. So there is a site nearly £10 cheaper than where I got mine (which was cheapest I could find in the biggest size at the time) but it says it goes up to 34H. I've emailed to check whether that is a real 34H or the size on the label in which case that won't fit. It will be annoying to have to spend £40 to replace it. :growlmad: Getting a new pair of trainers for £35. Bonkers.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha pb my next thing would be and did i mention i cant take any decent medication for it! dont you dare offer your throat numbing spray! dont you dare!! you know i cant! lol lol lol lol 

i know i dont have time to waste worrying how everyone else is raising their kids, i mean i like to be judgemental on the ones who are blatantly doing it really wrong but even then its more of a cor poor child moving on kind of thing, unless there is some real damage going on there what do i care what you do!


----------



## molly85

lol, it was more the you must have been doing it wrong attitude. 

Hugs PB on the Bra I know how you feel on the underwired issue.

Gah to add insult to injusry it would seem I have thrush gross first time ever went fromitchy to fine no probs all day got home just went to loo and eugh gunk all over. I went on a forage like WTF?? came back with loads more something went pop and then there was blood and yucky stuff I can't see a dodgy stitched bit and it doesn't smell gross just what I wanted a doctors trip


----------



## tas1

I have started buying my boys and nephews christmas presents as i like to get them loads so i don't want them to miss out because i have another baby! I'm not buying anyone else anything just kids i think this year!

Pb sorry you have a cold and about your bra....i don't have a problem with bras except trying to find one with decent padding so i look like a girl lol.

Molly thats gross!!!!! You nearly put me off eating lol

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Molly that is pretty yuck! Wonder what went pop? :sick: Sounds like you might need some anti Bs. That'll help the thrush! :wacko:

Tas I envy girls with 'average' boobs. Even pre preg at a 34E I struggle with bras. Have to get lovely Panache superbras. Anything elegant or cheaper always stops at C or D cups. Posses me off. I wish Panache did an underwired nursing bra. Brands that go to bigger cups tend to start at a 36 chest. It's just ridiculous.

Bloody hell. Sodding laptop in installing a service pack and has been at 15% for 5 or 10 mins now. I'm never getting to sleep. :cry:


----------



## tas1

Its funny how you alwasy want what other people have..i would love bigger boobs im a B cup, i cant not wear a bra otherwise i look flat chested. I would like a boob job just to go to a D cup i think then i can be braless lol

xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha tas i am the same, i am a b normally but am dd at the mo BUT at first i loved it now i think they just look like udders doesnt help that i got dinner plates for nipples hate to think what they will look like once they have deflated again. i keep saying i would want a boob lift at least but would be scared to go through what is essentially pointless surgery, (scared enough of the c section lol) you know those newspaper articles you see with the tragic stories of she just wanted to feel better about herself . . . until you can get a proper boob lift in a can i wont be going near boob jobs lol lol lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh all this you can't do this you can't do that. It's amazing the human race has survived this long! Some women just can't breastfeed. At least we have ways of their babies getting proper nutrition. 

We are still awake. This little man can't decide what to do with himself.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Well DH said he would be home about 3am ish, we agreed he would sleep in the spare room to save disturbing bailey and i, so he did. I hate to say, but it was wonderful lol! i slept like a log, and so did bailey till 6.30(the latest yet!!). I had a solid 8 hours and boy does my anaemic body need it!.

On 3 iron tabs a day, its a battle witht the poop these days!, im on dulcoease too!:haha:(pass it on:haha::haha:)

Oh peanut you sound sickly, sore throats are just unbarable and irritating too!:hugs: hope it doesnt stick around you for long!

Molly, wonder what that "pop" was?!!:shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning. Lucky Madcat! Can't imagine 8 hours together. I got 6 yesterday and felt great for about an hour. We were up between us til half 3. Indigo was in screaming agonies from half 1. She did the same the night before earlier and for a shorter time. Seems probable this lovely new fresh pesto we just tried has too much garlic. On a butty for a late lunch on Friday she was only a bit ill but we had loads on pasta for tea. It was so delicious. :cry:

Byron just knocked the plug under our house alarm setting it off. Couldn't turn it off so DH just unplugged it. We'd never tried as we hoped cutting the power to the box would mean the alarm would go off forever but no, as suspected it just turns it off. Clever installation with the plug right beneath the code box. :dohh: Fortunately we never use it as we have a dog.


----------



## molly85

hmmm the delightful yuckyness seems less I was using sudo cream to bring down the sore red bits was wounding if it was that clumped together lol still itchy wahhhhhhhhh.

hugs on the lack of sleep PB


----------



## madcatwoman

URGHHHH DH has woken up. hes had SOOOOO much to drink he looks recked, god, my idea of hell!:shrug: sorry but i dont half see it as a waste of money, i must be a miserable sod.

Bailey is just loving his jumperoo btw, i hight recommend it to any of you!:thumbup: we got ours free with our tesco vouchers!:thumbup:

Peanut, this was the 1st proper sleep ive had since before 3rd tri!!!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

proper sleep?????????

must collect our vouchers Imust have a few quids worth when do the next batch come out?


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh! Proper sleep!. i wasnt sure what that was till last night.

Not sure when the next load of vouchers are out!:shrug:


----------



## molly85

so jealous and abbys not that bad


----------



## Ozzieshunni

DH: He's hungry.
Me: Remember, there's still that bottle of milk in the fridge.
DH: Why use that when we've got it on tap?
Me: You make me sound like a beer tap.
DH: Hell, if that was the case, I'd be on there!
:rofl:


----------



## madcatwoman

:haha::haha: funny but sounds disturbing too!lol


whats everones thoughts on the mmr jab / autism link?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Yeah, it does now that I think about it!

Pssshhhh, I think it's bollocks. Like someone pointed out in the thread, the symptoms manifest around the same time as the MMR jab so people think they are related. Sometimes, there are subtle signs before that might not be noticed if you're not looking for them.


----------



## molly85

i take auitism over measles mumps or rubella they are all killers autism isn't even if there is a link


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

the doctor who did the research has been struck off and all his work discredited. there is no link but there are now loads of children getting very very ill indeed from not being immunised, there a lot of nurserys - in my area at least - that will not take on children who have not had the mmr as it can still be passed around as lo's still need their school age booster

one thing i learnt the other day is that they have stopped giving the bcg injection in secondary school and are starting to roll it out to babies in some areas! if your baby doesnt get it then they wont be having it ever until they see a rise in tb and then will start doing it again! what a load of bull! we are just beyond one of the areas that can have it but dunno think they have enough injections in the first year, wouldnt mind paying for it privately a few years down the track though

well i am having a repeat of pbs day yesterday, leo woke up naughty, i really think he is either coming down with something or the heat is bothering him a lot, he didnt even want breakfast this morning! has had hardly any lunch, might let him have an extra cup of milk today to make sure his belly is just a little bit more full but yeah he came into our room at 8 this morning and woke me up by pulling my hair . . . . i used to think the alarm was a nasty way to be woken, i now beg to differ lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:( Sounds like the heat or he is coming down with something, like you said. Can you go swimming or do a cool bath? I still get cranky when I'm sick or sleepy :blush:


----------



## molly85

must mena i am permently cranky lol.

Gah abby sleep you wingey little madam. Brain hurts at least 1 load of washing is online and the machine is going


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he likes a cool bath but he has already had two so far today it hasnt really dented his attitude, thing is i know what iam like in summer i am hot and not massively hungry but the hunger is there a bit you just dont fancy anything so its probably just good old frustration, he is in his corner again atm . . . . he is hating being in there for 5 mins at a time and is proving to be a good deterent for the most part . . .


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies for your support as usual :kiss:

Charlie has been grizzly again today but is feeding slightly better ;) he seems to only want to sleep on me which is quite tiring :( I am feeling a little crap today and I thinks its because I feel so broken :cry: am going to see my Dr this week about my lower back/tail bone its really bothering me as is the fact that I am still on my 2nd period of this month and its the last day of the month so I have bled for 24 days out of the 31 :sad1: am sure I will feel better tomorrow :thumbup:

NOMORE your posts make me :rofl: and certainly make me :)

Molly I agree take no note of Mummys like that they should be far too busy to judge and if they have time to judge imo they have too much time on their hands ;) and ugh wondering also what the `pop` was :wacko:

Tas I too am proud Charlie is a ff babe and as for Charley bear Charlie already has the Charley bear musical TV which plays the theme tune to the programme :rofl: I am always singing it to him which is why his `pet` name is Charlie Bear :haha:

Peanut you have my every sympathy when it comes to bra shopping because I also have big (.)(.) even though I have had 8lb :shock: removed from each of them in reduction surgery 

madcat sounds like a wonderful night :happydance: glad your starting to feel a little better pooping aside :thumbup: and your DHs night out sounds like my idea of hell too so I must be getting old as well ;) and I`m with Mollys comments on the jabs/autism link hon :thumbup:

:rofl: @ your DH Ozzie :lol:

Oh and little Harry continues to do well :wohoo: hes still on 10% oxygen via mask and has been tube fed feeds of 1oz today :happydance: my sister and mum even got to hold him for the first time this afternoon :cloud9: on a shitty note my sister wanted to be discharged today and the consultant agreed however the MWs have somehow lost her maternity notes the stupid effing numpties and so shes stuck there until they find them which isnt happening very fast :hissy: I told her to tell them she IS going home so if they dont pull their fingers out she will be packing and walking without them .... I mean honestly loosing notes :growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh My madly, you been on your AF for nearly a month!, god how annoying. I went on the pill, and induced mine on the pill free week and its just stopping, its lasted 5 days(thankfully)

Wonder what the doc will say about your tailbone, i know how painfully/numbing that is from my pregnancy, i felt damned if i lied down because of my hips and damned if i sat up because of my tail bone.


----------



## gilz82

Madly your sister doesn't need to wait for her notes. When I discharged myself they tried to hold me til my notes were ready. I just said "no my baby is and will be in neonatal for the forseeable future so I'll collect my notes tomorrow" and they said eh ok and I went home!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh and I meant to ask does Charlie have more than 6 bottles per day? If not can I ask why you don't put gaviscon in every bottle? It's just when it was explained to us we were told to get the best results it should be used in every bottle up til the 7th per day so that the antacid properties work consistently rather than in bouts.


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcat as nomore has said there is no link. It was a scam to find a way to make Wakefield's single measles vaccine popular. It's a comic rather than a scientific source (though being struck off and the research papers retracted should be sufficient scientific evidence) but this comic strip about Wakefield is awesome and I generally post this when people ask about the link: https://tallguywrites.livejournal.com/148012.html

We've had a funny day. After my awful night I checked twitter and discovered the Pottermore site is giving early access to a million people through a registration competition thing so I spent the morning trying that and got through. :happydance: Won't get access for a little bit yet though so bit of an anticlimax now I'm registered. :lol:

We went to Lyme Park for the afternoon. Had lunch there and Byron played in the new park there. Generally pleasant. I've got a really bad head though (to match my sore lungs) so not feeling on top of the world. Still trying to sort out buying the bra. Found a website selling it as 34H so emailed to ask if that's the brand's 34H or a real 34H, was told was the brand's (so too small). Emailed back to ask if they could get it in as it was £10 cheaper and they said yes from here with a link back to the page with the bra on that says it only goes to 34H. :dohh: My head hurts!


----------



## molly85

i knew that they were struck off pb but many don't and i just came up with that thought 

what is pottermore?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw pb still no new bra! 

madly thats really good progress it took leo 10 days to get to 10% (different condition i know . . ) and that was considered very good progress! gosh only just got to hold him today :( although the one and only good thing was that day 5 was the day we held leo for the first time and that was the first day i actually felt baby blues, which got knocked out the park when we held him! what a mess of hormones i must have been back then lol aw bless her though its the one thing you always take for granted being able to have a good proper cuddle with baby straight away good for her that she has had her cuddle now

leos regression into baby has taken a new twist . . . the one and only thing that i have managed to keep 100% consistent was his bedtime routine and how we just sit there for a couple of mins and then leave, he would never fuss etc etc now he has been crying for about an hour every night for the last three nights, he is totally whacked out tired he just wants to be baby-ed. no no no no no i am going to have an actual newborn baby in three weeks i do not need two!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks all, i just saw a thread in the baby club about the MMR which reminded me to ask what you all thought.

Its going to get very warm this week ladies, prepare your babies!:baby:
Baileys jab on tues wont help im sure!.

peanut, you all go on some lovely day trips i have to say!:thumbup:

Bailey has some red blotches or dry skin on the side of his head,skull,and in treating them ive become more aware of the forcep bumps created on his skull. Which got me wondering, are c-section babies heads nice and smooth and round?. Bailey was lucky in that he never had the cone head, but his skull does have the odd sticky out bump on either side, one more than the other.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah they shoudl be because they dont have the trauma of going through the birth canal but obviously some sections are performed when baby has already progressed somewhat through the canal so i would assume that mostly yes leo had a "normal" shaped head ie not squashed through a teenie tiny gap, bless one of my cousins was completely born with a flat patch on his head, he was a section baby . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tell me about it! i almost cried when i saw the weather report! i had been planning on going out in the mornings and just managing until 5 when dh can take leo out for more fresh air . . . it is supposed to be 18c here from 8am tomorrow, which has been just borderline too hot for me in the past so i thought hmmmmm perhaps there will be a breeze. . . .no its going to be hot, humid and sticky . . . . if only there was a summer version of bah humbug! i might go to the park tomorrow and as i get out the car pour a bucket of water over myself . . actually might go do that now lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ok not that i am judgemental "or nothing" buuuuuuut . .. 

has anyone seen the article in the daily mail (i know i know its myguilty pleasure) about the youngest grandparents in the uk, the woman is 30, the bloke is 29, and the girl was 14 when she had the baby. just . . . . hmmmmmm a lot of 29 year olds dont even have their own children yet . . .


----------



## molly85

theres another name for that type of bloke hmmmm. Proper daily mail article


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know classic dm article! i like reading all the comments underneath but it isnt working atm lol lol lol my brain is turning into mush reading that paper, they dont even proof read the thing before putting it up online lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry nomore but the words of the Mail do not pollute my eyes ever! :lol: All I'd say to that is shit happens and I bet they're not actually the youngest grandparents in the world. Maybe in the Mail's world which is very small indeed. :winkwink:

Molly you should visit www.pottermore.com and google pottermore insider for the blog, I don't know the link.

Madcat we go out loads or Byron is hellish. Nursery were saying the other day how they love it when he's in as he always talks about the trips he's been on and things he's done. I don't know whether we do more with him than most or whether he is just more chatty than other toddlers. :shrug:

I wouldn't mind the heat so much if we could ever open our windows without the house filling with smoke. :(


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

I've had such a busy day! I've been up since 5am by choice coz we are doing the car boot thing and we did ok still got a way to go before we can make our money back but we'll get there,we have made our money back on some things so just need other stuff to go! So while I was gone my MIL came round to help my OH and she put some washing on she washed my OH work top and trousers and a pair of Cadens jeans and a pair of Calebs jeans,she did a full wash for four items.....and I had put my washing on the side ready for me to do when I came back and there was a washing machine full so why did she just do four items...she's pissing me off so much it annoys me that she comes round to help my OH anyway as he is capable they ar his children as well so he should know by now what to do and then to interfere and do his washing just irriates me...makes me think I'm not capable of doing his work clothes before Monday which i would of done as j have a full load of darks to go in!! So after that we went to my God daughters birthday party but I was doing her hair before and we arrived late because my 3yr old son had a strop because his hair wasn't right!!! So annoyed with him don't know where he gets his attitude from :s lol! Came back to bring the washing I did done in and put away while my OH watched or even slepted on the sofa while watching the boys! And because my OH doesnt know how to get Caleb back to sleep at 6am Calebs feeds are all messed up and i have just brought his last feed (which is his 5th bottle of the day he is use to 4) toward so he can go to bed as he is knackered from all the musci at the party! He is finally asleep so is Caden now it's just me,I'm so tired its scary and I have sun burn I put a boob tube on so I didn't get sun tan marks lol (vain I know) but I'm but which will turn into a tan soon!

Another thing that has annoyed and upset me is my sister on Facebook! Not sure if you read but basically she isn't happy that I have had Facebook for you ladies and didn't add her when I first got it! I wasn't gonna add anyone and just have my baby and bump friends on there coz you ladies are less likely to cause trouble well some maybe lol but j caved in to her and my mum saying you should get Facebook back and now she's annoyed and delete me anyway saying I'll talk to you when I have the old tasha back!! I have good reasons why I didn't have Facebook and why I didn't want want loads of people on it last year it split me and my OH up for abit as he thought I was flirting with someone else (I wasn't I have known this guy for years and I can or could have a laugh with him but when you read things they always come across wrong) so my OH thought the worse went crazy and he did hit me (haven't told many of this but I feel I can trust you ladies) so we split! You may think I am crazy for getting back with him but he has never done that before or since and we have been together for 5yrs this October,I didn't just get back with him I made me get anger management and get proof which he did he now knows to control it but to be honest with don't argue except recently because of money but we have worked through it calmly so all good! My family now think my OH is controlling me because he didn't want me to get Facebook but when it caused so much shit last year it just didn't seem worth losing my relationship again but he agreed only if I could have it in his email address so I thought I don't have anything to hide so why not but now that's controlling and I can never do anything without his approval! It just annoys me because they are quick to judge on my life but there's is just the same plus my OH has improvement loads since last year and the years before that he actually does stuff now fair enough I moan about him not doing much but honestly it could be worse and I have seen that! I hope all this makes sense and you don't think I'm crazy or stupid! So anyway I'm abit upset with my sister, she thinks j should never rely on a man because they will let you down well fair enough they may but I dont intend to be so j dependent to much him away I'm happy and that's all that matters!!
Sorry long rant!!

Hope you feel better pb!!

Kate put your clothes in cold water then get dressed when it's hot should keep you cooler for longer lol!!

Molly get some thrush cream or the pessary that worked well for me in pregnancy!

Madcat glad you got some sleep!! And glad bailey likes his jumperoo!!

Ozzie that's funny and gross what your DH said lol always why won't men taste breast milk you would think they would be curious to know how it tastes!!

Madly glad Harry is ok it bad about the notes and hope your sister gets out soon!! Everytime I see that advert for Charlie bear I think of charlie now lol!

Gilz hope your ok and Noah is ok not long til 17weeks is it this week? He's a week older than Caleb so must be,do you have to wait til he is 17wks corrected?

And everyone who I have misse hope your all well and babies are doing great 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

Noah has a pretty normal shaped head, no flat bits etc which i was initially very surprised about. I know he was breech so was always going to be a section but he spent 16 weeks with his head under my right hand ribs. They are deformed because I broke them thai boxing years ago and all my scar tissue from my kidney removal is on that side so I felt for sure he'd have been slightly squished. 

What is very prominent on his head is the two lines up either side from his forehead where the skull bones have/are fusing together. Not helped greatly by the lack of hair. The hv commented once that it would be nice when hair covered them up, I was slightly offended like she'd just implied until that until he had hair he'd look like a cabbage patch baby :haha: Those things gave me the creeps

My section scar is really giving me jip these past few weeks. It's pretty red again after being relatively calm and either end is quite sore again. Must just be final adjustments of my insides irritating it.


----------



## gilz82

Tas we must have posted at the same time. Noah is 17 weeks on thursday but our paediatrician asked me not to start weaning until we've been seen by the specialist at the children's hospital. He wants to make sure there aren't other things he wants to try first.


----------



## molly85

you do way more, I hope not tosound insulting butyou 2 are more educated than some. Your really into natre too soI think you share what you like with him. For example matts making abbya runescape account where as you do bug hunts


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i know i really really should stop reading it, it is the perfect paper for teenagers doing their gcses and a levels for those comparison of texts assignments you get lol they take a headline like "mother has baby in hospital" to "single young mum on benefits has baby in hospital which was at the centre of mrsa and nudist nurse scare!" lol lol lol no really i need to start reading something else preferably not a newspaper because if we havent learnt anything from the past few months not everything is as it seems with waht is written anyway lol

tas, now you have explained why you werent "allowed fb" it kind of makes sense. if i the shoe was on the other foot i think alot of us would be like erm. . . why are you still talking to that person delete her! and also at the end of the day like you said you have children together facebook is not more important than that. and re the violence i can absolutely not condon it but what is the advice that others will always give, he needs to get help before you consider taking him back and he did! it sounds to me like you are both working through your problems like adults as opposed to giving up instantly. i do not agree with violence at all and the excuse of it was a mistake is hard to swallow but at the end of the day what more can he do to other than get help - which he did - to prove that he agrees it was wrong, he hasnt blamed anyone else for it as far as i am aware and he hasnt done it since so what . . . your sister would rather your boys be from a split family and you be a single mum than you work on your relationship and keep your family together? is she going to be there to help you when you need it without hesitation? no! 

sorry i think that you are doing the right thing, he has gone for help, it has worked, you are both (well he needs to get rid of consoles first lol) made a lot of sacrifices to eradicate the antagonists in your relationship so . . . . blah! lol


----------



## tas1

Thanks Kate it's nice to know I'm not crazy because sometimes I think my friends just agree with me! My OH knows if he lays one more finger on me he is out of here as once might be a mistake but twice certainly isn't,I'm not stupid and I certainly won't be a punch bag and I don't want my boys to think that is how you treat people let alone women! 
I am keeping Facebook though but not adding anymore friends and I have hid myself! Me and my OH are being grown up about this and won't let Facebook get between us again! 

Gilz I thought he was 17weeks this week,hopefully they will say go ahead and Noah will get better!!!!

Xx


----------



## gilz82

He is 17 weeks on thursday Tas sorry if that's not what I wrote :blush: I'm tired.


----------



## tas1

Bless you!! I can't imagine how hard it is for you! When is Noah's next appointment? 

X


----------



## gilz82

He gets seen at the specialist at the children's hospital a week tomorrow.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am very much if a person regrets an action and has done their utmost to change and get help then what more can that person do? i know leopards and spots and all that and there are alot of people out there that dont change but to have a go at someone who has tried is just wrong xkx

gah bored, gah hot, gah want a chocolate cake but nahhhhhhhhhhhh gah can oneof you pop round mine to move the fan from the bedroom to the living room? me moving to the bedroom isnt an option as it is too loud in there from noise downstairs . . dh has stopped coming to visit me now because every time he does i make him collect things for me drinks etc lol 

gah he has man flu sore throat at the moment, it is the one thing that annoys the hell out of me because he only tells me like 3 days afterwards goes round kissing me and leo and then good grief the moaning! and you know what gets to me the most? he can take all the pills, sprays, drinks and medicines under the sun but he doesnt! he uses the spray but that doesnt last long but gaaaah the moaning! just take some damn pills! if only you knew what it was like to have to have just bloody honey and lemon in warm water! last words to him dont. come. any. where. near. me. do not. kiss. leo. babayyyye

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol man flu . .gah!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmm no wonder he isnt coming upstairs to visit me anymore. . . damn i shooed away my slave didnt i?


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo's head has no funny shapes. I was surprised Byron's didn't given the ventouse delivery but the lump from the cup was gone in an hour. Naturally Indigo has the bumps and ridges round the plates.

Tas I don't really know what to say. It's a situation so alien to me I can't really imagine how I would act. I think hitting is basically unforgiveable but i always believe forgiveness is important but obviously a line needs drawing too. I dunno. It sounds like your eyes are open so that's the main thing. We make our choice and do what we feel is best.

Was your post at me Molly? We didn't do all this when Byron was little; Indigo gets nothing out of our trips at the moment. Not sure what age we started on trips bit we did take Byron to the zoo when he was about 1 year old. I took him regularly to the baby group though - something Indigo misses out on. :(


----------



## tas1

I'm quite cold tonight I do have windows open though! My sun burn is itching now!!

Lol damn man flu always takes the slaves away lol next time he comes shout a list of things to him so he can get them!!

Best go do steriliser and go to bed and stop watching vin diesel lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

Yuip PB I meant you, you have done loads of stuff in the year I have known you. Zoooo we love the zoo. It's on our holiday itinerary rainier the better lol.

Just had a look at pottermore weirdly it doesn't explain much lol. So had a further read and looks intrestingI think some of the new stuff will have been in some of her previous article etc but should be good not sre on this magic quill bit what did you do? I think I would need time to read it properly so migt have to wait til october some one will hopefully be sleeping through so I can dedicatge a few solid hours


----------



## PeanutBean

I went to the site and after it refreshed a million times I got in and it gave the clue which was how many owls are on Eeylops Emporium sign. So I got the first book and found the answer (5) and multiplied by 49 as it said. Then there is the quill URL and you add the number on at the end. Today it took us to the Sony home page and it loads a flash of moving quills and you have to click on the sparkly one - not so each on a laptop touch pad! It then takes you back to pottermore which again took ages to get through but then I had the registration screen and got my confirmation email about an hour later. The blog says it will be somewhere different each day, so not the Sony site tomorrow. Each day is each book so tomorrow will be Chamber of Secrets.

I was lucky to get it. It was about half 9 I think when I registered. Being a Sunday and really the first anyone had heard about it and me following on twitter I guess there was less competition but the cat's out the bag now so I reckon it'll be harder on the next days.

We definitely do go loads of places with Byron but I didn't know that other people didn't. A lot of my friends regularly go to museums and things with their toddlers. We'd go mad trying to entertain him in the house all day!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh greedy Alex! He ate too fast and spitup a whole lot and then wanted to eat again! This does not make a happy mommy at 6am!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I'm in the lap of luxury - both children slept through til 6am!!! Then while DH showered we three cuddled back to sleep again. :cloud9: The girl had only just woken and is being a total cutie. Just had my brek. My shower might lead go screaming but I'm hoping a strategically timed full boob might help with that one.

Shame I went to bed so late so still didn't get a lot of sleep! :dohh:


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Hope your all well and having a good day so far!! 

It looks like it's gonna be lovely here today so I've put some washing out and we're gonna go for a walk to the post office then clean up today oh the joys
I'm not going running tonight not til my sister apologises not much to ask for really!

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I have given in and I am off to Dr this morning :thumbup: I feel so crappy and I feel constantly tired even though Charlie has been sleeping through for weeks now and am getting at least 8hrs :cry: will mention ALL my ailments while I am there ... the Drs guna love me first thing on a Monday morning :lol:

as for my Sister shes home ;) Harry will be in neonatal for some time they are giving a rough timescale of next week however its dependant on how fast Harrys body repairs itself :wacko: he was tolerating 4ml feeds all day yesterday :wohoo: hes a stong little man it seems :winkwink:

Gilz hon Charlie has at least 8 bottles a day :dohh: hes a frequent feeder which was why the Dr said only half packet because he feeds to often to have a full one :wacko: We have tried him with the odd full packet and have noticed after every feed hes had with a full packet in it he has started to projectile vomit :cry: so we wont be doing that again :nope: 

Sounds like a lovely day out Peanut :) :hugs: for nasty headache :(

NOMORE I think Leo maybe going through the `reverting back to baby stage` pre babies arrival where as Oliver is going through it now :( I have taken to ignoring him because its the best trick in the book and he hates to be ignored :thumbup:

and well I must go to my Drs appointment now and will be back soon :thumbup: to catch up the rest ;)


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck at the doctors madly.

I've just bathed and dressed Indigo. Indigo's just thrown up everywhere. :dohh:

Thinking I might go to the shops today and get some underpants for Byron. DH is working late but I'm not visiting my pregnant friend today because of my bad chest so only have the dog to walk.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gah so blinking hot already :( i am fast running out of indoor ideas, still got today and tomorrow to go in terms of dh not being here, today is day 12 :( hopefully wednesday he can take him out for a few hours and it is supposed to be cooling down thurs and fri fx

and no i dont think you are asking for too much tas!


----------



## molly85

PB I'm about to do that to abby i have moneyon her decorating her dress. (she's about to grow out of it so thought 1 last outing before shes too porky. 

non broken sleep even 6 hours sounds lovely. Abby likes waking at 4 am then 8 am not even flaming hungry wahhhhhhhhh. 

My brains not up for pottermotre but I will be looking in October 

Bleeding heat, should have fought Matt off her she was up atleast 3 times very glad he was staying up for nights.

Oh girls I am pretty confident I o'd 17 days ago but still no sign of AF I will test again buthow long do i leave it i stopped bfing 4 weeks ago


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,its been almost a wk since i've been on,so loads to catch up on.

Madly,congrats on your new nephew,glad he's doing well.
Good luck at docs,will be interested to hear what they say about the tail bone,as mine is in bits too.

Teagan had been very contrary this last week.Don't know if its it the 12wk 'wonder week!!!'or the heat,or just the fact dh has been off,and we've been out and about a lot lately so her routine has been thrown off.
After 2 wks of sleeping through 10-12 hrs a night she's back waking again!!So it was shortlived,but enjoyable while it lasted lol!!
We've had a lovely wk,the weather has been nice,and we've had some great day trips,to the the beach,and a big funfair place abd sealife,and a couple of nice relaxing days at home with dh painting the fences and doing bits about the house!

This day 5 yrs ago my gorgeous boy shay was born!!I cant believe how the time has flown.
We had his birthday party on saturday,all the family and some friends were over.We had a bouncy castle,loads of food,and shay just had a ball.

Its a bank holiday here,so dh's last day off.I'm kinda used to having him about now lol!
Have to head to dublin on wednesday for my gyny appointment and follow up colposcopy,I'm shitting it.
M dad is home and doing well,he was even well enough to come up for shays party!
Big hugs to everyone,my mind has ggone blank with all the catching up on there.
Did sequeena have her baby?


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy birthday Shay! Sounds like you've been having some lovely days vbaby. No, sequeena hasn't popped yet.

Apparently my neighbour's daughter had her baby last Tue by section. Is it odd that I'm wondering why I've seen no baby clothes on their line? :lol:

I jus need to clean my teeth then we're ready for the day. Think I should probably take the dog and have lunch then go to the shops after as it'll be more busy over lunchtime and I want a parent parking space!


----------



## molly85

vbaby no shitting it on the table ypu won't be popular lol

Happy birthday Shay


----------



## molly85

their either not washed, using a dryer or the baby is knaked lol

bloody childs asleep again face down in a pillow naughty girl shouldn'tr be so comfy


----------



## tas1

Happy birthday shay!!

X


----------



## madcatwoman

Good luck Vbaby on wednesday,sounds awful!. I still have my smear looming over me too:growlmad: ...why did it need to be due now???!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::dohh:

Madly, let us know how you get on at the docs. as for the tired thing, i couldnt understand why i felt so tired either when bailey sleeps through:shrug:!, its was/is more than just mummy tiredness, it was overwhelming exhaustion and fighting to keep my eyes open:sleep:
Ive taken nearly 3 days worth of iron tabs, but ive heard they can make you feel worse before you feel better(great!):cry:,i hope it doesnt take long though as i hate feeling so knackered, its horrible.

Bailey didnt feed so well yesterday,which ment he woke at 3am starving, and then again at 6.30:sleep::shrug:

ive also cut his baby finger, caught it with my nail:cry:, only lightly too...gawd their skin is so thin!. he had a cry for 10 secs but im still in recovery!:cry:


----------



## molly85

lol cat hugs

Right as we can't do voting on here i have entered abby in the bounty compatition the links on facebook so for those who said shes cute vote how cute lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well am back from the Drs and I have a throat and ear infection grrrrr no longer I feel like crap :( I have also done so damaged to my back so my Drs reckons hes says he thinks its likely I did the damaged during delivery and he thinks I have knocked or pulled something out of place :cry: he says he cant feel anything moving but I do feel movement :shrug: so back to Physio for me :wacko: I also have a course of antibiotics and some painkillers ... also did the `depression` questionaire just so we can keep an eye on things because although I dont think I have PND I have been feeling really down, crappy and broken :sad1:

madcat thanks for the heads up on the weather :kiss: there is no sun here in Leeds today but boy is it close :dohh: the monitor says 27degrees :shock: and Charlie has his jabs on Thursday which I too agree will be totally crap if its bloody hot :cry:

Wow Tas :shock: you have been busy :) I can understand why you are peeved over the fb thing and your MIL :trouble: families eh!?!?!?!?!? 

Peanut :wohoo: for both LOs sleeping through ;)

Molly if it was me I would be tempted to test regularly until AF does arrive :thumbup:

Gilz sounds like your scar/innards healing :thumbup: my boob scars did it for months and months after my op .... not the same I know but they do continue to`heal` for ages do scars :thumbup:

vbaby sounds like you have been having a busy but fun time whilst your DH has been off work :) Happy Birthday Shay :cake: time does fly doesnt it :wacko: Oliver is 6 in October :cry: not a baby anymore and talking of babies can you believe Charlie and Teagan are 3 months old tomorrow :shock: Goodluck for Wednesday :hugs: 

I too have a smear looming madcat but not until I feel less broken :thumbup: and :hugs: for catching Bailey, I caught Charlies head with the tube of teething gel the other day because he was trying to grab it whilst I was trying to apply it :wacko: I felt so bad when he screamed for 10second too :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i can not wait for thursday and friday! it is supposed to be raining! yeeeeesss!going to have a cool bath with leo in a bit wash my hair leave it wet yes sounds nice!

we just went to the post office with dh so he could dothebanking, two minutes outside and i had to sit on the floor for 5 whilst i regained my sight . . . i hate looking so pathetic in public


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm glad you've got a physio referral madly. Vbaby said this sort of thing is a higher risk with large babies and the same can be said for babies delivered in lithotomy position. I don't know but could imagine that in a forceps delivery the body might not have quite the same preparation for moving things to allow the baby to pass so that could possibly have added to the level of risk. :( I'm sorry you're suffering. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Peanut hon :hugs: certainly makes sense :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly sucks that you are still sufferring hun :( you did so well to get your big babies outyou deserve a medal (and some cake) not injuries :( 

xkx


----------



## molly85

did someone say cake? Come on you lot I want 10 ratings lol

Being so good not got another test yet lol I'm just sure I o'd


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly i'll friend request you on fb get the detail then i will vote!!! yeah cake hmmmmmmmmm carrot cake and a tea here please oh yes!


----------



## madcatwoman

CAKE?:coffee::shrug:
I just had the mostly chocolatey donut of all:haha: my days!


----------



## vbaby3

Glad you're getting sorted madly.Thinking I might need something doing with my tailbone probs too,maybe physio.
Gonna get the all clear at the gynaecologist this wednesday 1st,and get my mri done next,before I move onto the next problem:wacko:
All these appointments and health issues just make me feel old and broken!!!

Peanut,I know you're a migraine sufferer,what does it feel like?I've basically had a headache in the left side of my forehead/temple for the last week more or less.My doc had mentioned possible migraine when I told her about the numbness in my arm/leg and face.
I would like to think i'm now a migraine sufferer rather than anything more serious like ms.

As for tummy time and rolling over,Teagan does neither!!
She hates being on her tummy.so I don't force it,and she doesn't even attempt to turn over.She doesn't be lying on the floor as often as she should be,but I'm more afraid of oran walking on her or tripping up and falling on her.
Shay never had tummy time,I never even heard of it when he was a baby!!and he's fine.I think all these 'milestones' are nearly overlooked by 2nd and 3rd time mummies,because you realize once they're 2 and 3 yrs old,it doesn't make 1 bit of difference when they 1st rolled,or sat or crawled,or scooted around on their bums in orans case lol!!

Having a wee break now,the boys are outside with dh playing footie,shay got goal posts from my brother for his birthday!
Miss Teagan is upstairs sleepin!


----------



## vbaby3

I'm eating all the leftover chocolate from shays party.I shall resume my diet tomorrow!:haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dear me, i bought new batteries for leos remote control car, he threw it at me so lost it, i ran him a bubble bath he smacked me, so he lost it, we started making cakes he pulled myhair, he lost it, 5 minutes in his corner everytime but honestly i am running out of indoor games! he has lost the laptop because he punched it, his puzzles because he threw them at me just gah! i know he wants to go out but i am trying to entertain him! you would think he would have learnt by now! might try again with the baking i am having a scone hankering lol toddlers bah humbug lol lol lol cant wait for wednesday i am going to hand my dh a tenner and go you can find something to do for several hours with that outside! bye bye lol


----------



## tas1

Oh man I've just read everything come to do my reply and forgot lol

My brain is mush in this heat and Caden seems to know which buttons to press and Caleb is crying half hr before every feed like he has never been fed before,he's taking more this week but maybe I should up it if he can't wait oh and he's tired and sweaty!!

I've been and ordered balloons for boys christening,I have to get there suits invites plain cakes plated cultery and food lol I do have a list but can't remember where I've put it!!

Hugs to everyone coz I've forgotten what you have all written!

Xx


----------



## molly85

Got ya Kate, Thanks

Matt prefers my latest snap of her to the one I entered.

HUgs Madly hope physio fixes it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Kate hon :hugs: I guess this is the aftermath of carrying such a little chunky fella :lol: although hes no longer living up to been the biggest grad babe :dohh: and gahhhh for misbeaving Leo :( I wonder if hes more like Oliver than I initially thought as in he needs stimulating 24/7 or he gets bored :shrug: Oliver is so like that and tbh always has been :wacko: you could take him out all day but the minute you got in with him ... misbehaving causes hes bored blah!!!! The school hols are challenging already :lol: however today we went to the library for his first time and he chose two books and if this has to be a daily trip then so be it :rofl: anything to get him out :thumbup: come to think of it didnt Peanut say this about byron :shrug: I think it must be a boy thing :dohh:

Molly I voted ;)

Tas I would be inclined to put his bottles up and see how he goes :thumbup: and if you lived closer I would have loved to do your boys balloons :) I did my nieces christening balloons, big pink dummies and will be doing Charlies and Harrys when the time comes ... that I am excited about :lol:

vbaby sounds like a little bit of peace for you :happydance: 

Well I just got a 90min nap :winkwink: I decided to go to bed with Charlie and try to have a lie down because I felt crap :wacko: He was being a little bit of a monkey so I topped him up with a bottle and :shock: baby club will get me for this but I put him in bed with me to rock him off .... well it worked cause 5mins later he was snoozing :dohh: lifted him in his crib and got into bed for my nap :thumbup: Hes just fed a 4oz bottle again with no gaviscon and he swigged it clean :thumbup: fxed it seems to be going well with no gaviscon :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore have you no toddler groups nearby? With Byron we cannot get through a day without some activity like that. We have the dogwalk for the other side of lunch/nap too.

Vbaby migraines can be different for everyone really. Classic migraine includes aura which is a visual disturbance. I've only had that two or three times but my mum gets it most times. It's pretty well genetic though the way it manifests might be different. A migraine doesn't usually last beyond three days and I don't think numbness and things would be a normal symptom. Sounds to me more like a trapped nerve. Doubt you'll remember but I had that monster headache for a full week after Indigo was born. I was googling spinal headache and allsorts but it didn't fit. After a couple of days I got excruciating pain in my neck and moved on to diclofenac which kept it at bay til it went away. It was a trapped nerve in my neck. I have no doubt there will be some nerve or other that leads to both limbs on one side that could explain your numbness and headache. For me it just passed and I made efforts to keep my posture good. As I couldn't sit all the feeding and eating myseld was being done on my side and scrunching up my neck making it worse. Even in the theatre as they put the spinal in I found the arm on that side was a bit numb and wrong.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks peanut,yeh I've been doing a bit of googling,and probably freaking myself out about ms coz the doc mentioned it!
The numbness has been on and off from I was about 8wks pregnant.Something I'd hoped would go away after Teagan was born.So the doc said because its an ongoing problem I need to see the neurologist.The banging headache is a new thing for me,I normally wouldn't suffer headaches at all.
The thing with trapped nerves is the doc said there wouldn't be 1 nerve that would effect my arm leg and face.
I'm just trying not to worry until I know what it is,and fingers crossed its something simple and treatable.


----------



## molly85

im with pb i get migraines to the only cure for me is bed rest and sleep i bhad one once that went over a week i ended up stupidly driving to the docs for a jab in the arse and imigraine. took another 2 days to clear.


----------



## PeanutBean

Now I'm googling vbaby! Found this:


> Migraine headaches can sometimes cause either paralysis or pain in the arm and leg. Since this is an unusual presentation, neurology consultation is advised.
> 
> Entrapment neuropathies affecting peripheral nerves may also cause pain in the arm and leg.

Don't forget pregnancy can cause all kinds of nerve issues and migraine too.


----------



## tas1

Oh madly that's a shame coz that dummy sounds good you'll have to post a picture up! I haven't gone for anything fancy just three balloons in a row with a weight then a foil one for cake table! 

I won't put his bottles up yet I'll just put it down to the heat! Gonna start weaning a week on Thursday coz he'll be 17wks!!

He's finally asleep but will be waking for his last feed and he needs a bath coz he's sweaty bless him!

Haven't been for a run but had two missed calls from my sister maybe she doesn't think her deleting me off Facebook after so long of nagging for me to get back on it means anything but it does to me and I can't be bothered with her lecturing me anymore it's my life and she should just be happy I'm happy! I'm scared no-one will come to my wedding or cause an argument over coz me and my OH are talking about our wedding

Cant believe how hot it is!!

I've got my interview for my level 3 hairdressing tomorrow I'm rather nervous about it

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have a toddler group in the church opposite but erm i am open minded but being asked every 5 minutes why i havent got leo christened and why dont i do a double one when this one comes along just started to really really bother me! there is another one i found but literally found it the day after it closed for the hols, i want to take him swimming but has suddenly become lets say "annoyed" around water lol 

once the holidays are over i will be taking both leo and rachael to the one i found as it has one room for babies and one room for toddlers! its perfect minus it being closed at the moment. as for other activities its my dizziness that prevents us doing most of them. also he hates that he doesnt see much of dh after seeing him so much before he started working again

libruary could be a good idea his fave thing to do still is reading there is a massive libruary down the road from here! might have to google it take a look at it!


----------



## molly85

oh there are book challenges on at the moment i have forgotten what they are called but abby is doing the book crawl and goes to the rhythm and rhym group at ours she actually looked vagually intrested last week


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

blimey, i need to start reading again how have i spelt library? they have something called circus workshop going on tomorrow might take a gander, at least if he doesnt like whatever they are doing there is something else to do too lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Molly DH told me the LA his library is under has pulled funding for the book challenge. Guess how much it costs? £400!!! A quarter if a single council tax and the LA can't find the money for it? Effing disgrace. :growlmad:

We take Byron to a group at the Methodist church. My mum took him when I was working so we carried on going. It's a nice group but I do sometimes feel a bit funny being ex-Methodist myself. They've never said anything to me though. Methodists (contrary to common perception) are quite relaxed about things really.


----------



## molly85

my mums local church is methodist nice bunch if a bit happy clappy lol i'm athiest and Ican't spell to save my life. lol

What the book challenge was so basic but fun, i saw the older kids one and wanted to do it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am open minded but hate being preached to, it is the village church with those sterotypical village people iwould say like vicar of dibley but those people rocked! lol

ha ha molly happy clappy i know exactly what you mean, i think it is important for leo to have knowledge of religion etc so will prob get my mum to take him to sunday school for me but as for sitting there discussing baptism plans for my children when their dad couldnt be more athiest if he tried . . . just a bit much lol shame really as it is literally opposite!


----------



## molly85

abby won't be christened matt suggested she learnt about christianity fromhis step mum I then asked who was taking her to the synagog andtemple etc he shut up and back tracked lol


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all
Bailey was wide awake , fidgeting and grumbling at 1.30 in his cot, in the end i had to get up, gave him a cuddle and tried to settle him but he was having none of it, in the end i gave in and gave him a bottle and he downed it pretty quickly!(he had his last bottle at 10.30pm). He never used to wake at 1.30 not even as a newborn!

Durring the day however im sure hes lacking interest in his milk, i usually have to offer it a few times within the 2 hour time frame for him to finish off, we're still on 150ml/5oz with no sign of progressing. what are all your babies taking??

im thinking hes not a big milk fan, we'll be weening in 3 weeks time or so.


----------



## tas1

Mornig ladies

Caleb is on 8oz four times a day! 

Although he only had 4oz of his last feed last night and has slept through til 7.30am picked up him cuddled him and he has fallen back asleep. Think the heat didn't help his naps and the fact I was too busy to keep cuddling him while he slept never mind!

He might of been too hot yesterday Cat I know in the heat I don't eat much so that might be it!!

I have my interview for college today and I'm very nervous and excited,I just hope I can get in so I can make myself more qualified and when time comes get a better paid job.

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

nah its not the heat, 5oz sometimes over an hour or something like that is the norm, every 3 hours. 8oz is good going!

good luck with your interview today!:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Mmmm I don't know what else it could be maybe he really isn't a big milk drinker!!
Caleb is a big boy lol he's only been on 8oz for less than a week I think

Thank you x


----------



## madcatwoman

yeh thats it, i really dont think he is a big milk drinker, hence why i think we'll ween him at 4months. saying that, ive just weighed myself and then stood on the scales with him, and hes about 14lbs now, or there abouts, im sure the HV scales are more accurrate


----------



## tas1

That's a good weight so he is getting enough milk! I wouldn't worry too much they do say they'll have enough to fill their tummies!

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

morning ladies :flower:

hope you are all well. Been trying to keep up with everything but found diffcult to post but whey hey laptop now risen from the ashes!

Tas - good luck today. What are you planning to study?

Madcat - cant really help with the ff, but Bailey sure looks happy and healthy in his piccies so sure there is nothing to worry about. Certainly these babes dont seem to be liking the heat.

Will try and catch up whilst Dylan is asleep, cant comment any further as yet...

afm, Dylan is now 8lb 7oz:happydance::happydance::happydance: he feels massive but only realise how little he still is at the side of similiar age babes at mum and baby group. Bless him.

He is now sleeping in his basket, and not on me :thumbup: and we are getting about 5 hour stretches. So things really progressing!

hugs to all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh yeh, he certinaly looks and feels heavy enough lol:haha:

Loopy, when Dh bought me this laptop it was wonderful, i was struggling going from room to room for the desktop and in the end i was loosing touch with everyone!:nope:

Does anyone subscribe to Lovefilm.com??:shrug:
DH was looking at it, i think hes finding our evenings with boring tv a bit mundane(i suppose esp as i wont hand over Bailey to MIL to go to the cinema:haha:)
If any of you do let me know what you think of the service and whether its worth it?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No clue what Alex is getting but he downed a 3oz bottle of EBM last night and was looking for more, lol! Greedy man!


----------



## molly85

5oz bottlesover an hour here to


----------



## vbaby3

Morning all,
Loopy glad dylan is doing well!!

Madcat,teagan and bailey are the same age,and she has started waking again just in the last few days.I think its a growth spurt,or the ''wonder week'' as they call it.
I'm hoping its just a short phase and she gets back to how she was doing a couple of wks ago.She was going a good 10-12 hrs a night,it was bliss!!
As for milk consumption,she is such a small eater.She is on normally 4 bottles,or 5 now that she's back waking in the night,I'm making 6oz's,but the majority of time there's some left,and like you it takes a good 2 hrs to get it into her:wacko:
I've no idea what she weighs,but is healthy looking and happy so I'm not worried.As far as weaning goes I'll just play it by ear.I've no plan as such,I'll see how she's doing around about the 4 month mark.At the moment she has such little interest in food I don't know if she'd even want to be spoonfed!!

Such a contrast to my boys!By now they were both downing 4 or 5 8oz bottles of hungry formula,and drinking it in 1 go,in like 20mins or so,they were so easy!!

Thanks for that info peanut!I think I'll stop googling and scaring myself,and ring the neurologist and see how long I'll be waiting for my appointment!

Good luck today tas!x


----------



## madcatwoman

Oh thats interesting that teagan is waking in the night too then!:wacko:
Im not sure, i might see what happens with a 6oz bottle over 2 hours as you do(?),try one now and then perhaps as i dont want to be wasting loads of milk!:baby:

Bailey however IS extreamly interested in food. He gets upset if im eating lunch or dinner and cant see me, i often sit on the floor with him instead and honest to god he watches every mouthful and started smiling as he watches me eat. The carpet picknicks have gotten a pain though so we ordered(&just arrived today) a highchair,its reclinable too which is handy. we havent tried him in it yet but if he sits in it ok then we can have him at the table, instead of me having to sit on the floor!:haha:


----------



## vbaby3

Aw the wee pet,he's definately interested in food then!!carpet picnics lol!
No Teagan has no interest whatsoever,and a lot of the time I feed her just coz its been 4hrs or more since the last 1,she usually doesn't cry to be fed,or look for food at all.
Even 1st thing when we get up,if the boys are up too I can see to them 1st and get theire breakfast sorted and she'll happily wait!
My boys used to scream the place down while I was heating their bottles,and I barely would have had the chance to pee if they were waiting on it!
She really couldn't be more different.
I weaned the boys at around 4 months,can't exactly remember when,it could have even been 4 and a half months.You'll know when he's ready coz mummys know their own babies best!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good afternoon ladies!

i have forgotten everything i have read already! doi! oh oh except something about love film i was going to look into that too because we dont appear to have a blockbuster around here at least no where close! no idea if lovefilm is any good though . . . .

well i finally got a call back about my birth situation and have an appointment again with the head midwife . . . again . . . cant wait to get it all over and done with now and know exactly what is going to happen. do you know what i wish after talking it through a bit on here . . . i wish instead of pushing me to the next appointment, getting aggressive with me and sweeping any previous mention of c section under the carpet i wish one of them had gone look as it stands it is only your fear stopping you vbac-ing why dont we have you talk to someone thoroughly and see if we can work through it if not at least we will have tried but no they just shut me up and pencilled me in for the next appointment :(


----------



## madcatwoman

oh wow vbaby, she doesnt cry to be fed??:wacko: bailey does, but only in the day time!, if he wkes in the night he just makes some funny little noises which-if re settling doesnt work then i try a bottle which does!.hes also stopped crying for his 1st morning feed too but as the day goes on he does cry for the rest.
well, its half hour later, 6oz feed, im down to 4oz and a snoring baby!lol:haha: and i have to get us ready for the nurse in 25mins:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Tas I will post some picture for you of my balloons ;) and I guess its too late now but goodluck/hope your interview went well :kiss:

NOMORE our library does the circus workshop thing too I think its a book challenge of some sort :shrug:

madcat Bailey is like Charlie with his milk :wacko: hes still on 4oz taken every 3hrs or less sometimes just 2hrs and we have to sometimes give it a few goes within the 2hrs to get him to take it all which sometimes leaves you feeling you are constantly feeding him :dohh: We too are weaning at 17wks because my little trial with the rice because he wouldnt take milk seemed to go well, he ate with gusto :dohh: I too dont think Charlie is a big milk fan and I dont feel he will ever go over 4oz because when we do wean him I think his interest in milk will reduce more :shrug: That said Bailey is doing very well weight wise hon so I reckon hes getting what he needs :thumbup: Charlie was 12lb and will be weighed again on Thursday at his jabs appointment :thumbup: it will be two weeks since he was weighed at 12lb so I am interested to see what hes gained ;)

Hi Loopy :wave: glad things seem to be going well :kiss: 

madcat and NOMORE we subscribe to lovefilm.com and can highly recommend it :thumbup: they are super speedy sending discs out and quite often the day after we send one back they process it and send us an email saying the next one on our list is on its way which we recieve a day or two after the email ... all very quick and efficient :thumbup:

Happy 3 months old Teagan and Charlie :cake:

NOMORE I hope your appointment goes well :hugs:

vbaby Charlie screams the place down :wacko: where as Oliver was just like Teagan ready when I was :haha:


----------



## molly85

oh madcat take it with you as soon as he opens his mouyth to scream after the second one shove the bottle in:thumbup:

My neighbour has love film as swears by it shes had some very good films.

Abby stopped crying for a morning feed she crys to get me up little sod, so between half 7 and 8 am I am to be awake and doing as she requests. Got my own back today she got me up so hafter she decided she wanted a nap i washed her mwahhhhh. she loved it really 


Today has been productive car got hoovered and cleaned inside the outside still needs work. Laundry on line. The cause of matts oil leak found the out of date MOT panicked over, I am not driving Abby in his car now so he will have to pay for it to be fixed as his friend who would do it as has a 3 day old and a 1 year old I am not asking him to do it and I am not driving it the 10 miles to my dad. Then to get it MOT'd. He's getting a slap when he gets up I believe risking our lives in a Un MOT'd vehicle is reason enough for one. Let along the £90+ it's going to cost to fix it. Once he's up and said yes he will pay ( hello over draft) it's off to the garage witha flea in its ear.

Good day all round. not sure I trust him with my car now so might be taking him to and from work YAY!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Little Harry update ;)

Last night he was tolerating 12ml of milk which they were upping to 16mls during the night, the max he is allowed whilst on the fluids :thumbup: he was on 0.8% oxygen which they say he will be off in the next few days and then its just a matter of establishing a good feed before they allow him to come home :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

Ohh happy 3 months Charlie and Teagan.

Bady mummy has put a dummy spitting abby onher front to sleep and guess what? Dummy happily in baby happily asleep Mummy happily sat here after polishig off a cornetto and Galaxy fruit and nut for her late lunch.

We have also been to baby group it was the sensory one today Abby loves seeing people sod me waving a ball in her face


----------



## vbaby3

Happy 3 months to Charlie and Teagan!!!

Glad Harry is doing well madly.x


----------



## vbaby3

How come you're all getting jabs this wk??
You get them at 2months,4months,6 months,12 months and 13 months here.Is it done differently over in the uk?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We have ours at 8wk,12wk and 16wk cant remember whats after that without consulting red book :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh then 12mth and 13mth and then not til 3yr4mth according to red book :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

We're back, Bailey was ever so good. he screamed when both needles went in, tears were pouring off his face, but as soon as i slung him over my shoulder he stopped crying instantly:thumbup:, sat in the waiting room and had some milk and went home.


----------



## molly85

well done bailey hows mummy?

Vbaby Abby is the only one having her jabson the right day this lot are late lol

Wow shes still asleep she fell asleep at the group before 3. we had the loast dummy incdent but thats it.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have been MIA but me & Jacob have been having a rough time at the moment.

For starters I had the coil fitted on Friday which is causing me alot of pain! I went back to have it checked and all seems fine with it but if I have pain still in the next 2-3 weeks they are taking it out....

Also Jacob has been feeding nearly every hour and half of between 4-6oz and promptly projectile vomiting they think it is his reflux because the milk sooths it whilst he is drinking it until it hits his stomach and come right back up so you can imagine I am drained, exhuasted & feeling really low.

HV has made me an appointment with the doctor to see about giving me some happy pills lol apparently they give these to most new mums who are feeling rather low before going down the PND route.

I have to admit I am feeling really low. I can't stop crying I have been just handing Jacob over to DH because I feel like I can't cope with looking after him anymore :cry:

I am going down to my mums in Reading on the 13th for a week for some help and abit of a break so hopefully combined with baby gavison and happy pills me and Jacob should be feeling better soon.

Sorry for the onesided post....I will try and catch up soon 

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have been MIA but me & Jacob have been having a rough time at the moment.

For starters I had the coil fitted on Friday which is causing me alot of pain! I went back to have it checked and all seems fine with it but if I have pain still in the next 2-3 weeks they are taking it out....

Also Jacob has been feeding nearly every hour and half of between 4-6oz and promptly projectile vomiting they think it is his reflux because the milk sooths it whilst he is drinking it until it hits his stomach and come right back up so you can imagine I am drained, exhuasted & feeling really low.

HV has made me an appointment with the doctor to see about giving me some happy pills lol apparently they give these to most new mums who are feeling rather low before going down the PND route.

I have to admit I am feeling really low. I can't stop crying I have been just handing Jacob over to DH because I feel like I can't cope with looking after him anymore :cry:

I am going down to my mums in Reading on the 13th for a week for some help and abit of a break so hopefully combined with baby gavison and happy pills me and Jacob should be feeling better soon.

Sorry for the onesided post....I will try and catch up soon

:flower:


----------



## molly85

Sofie youneed sleep not pils for godsake. Sorry being in the trade Happy pills will not make a tierd mummy happy. does he have a dummy? gilz gave me some nifty tricks to reduce the amount abby throws up and the dummy is one of them. Put it in straight after he eats. the sucking should send it allsouth encrease saliva and i think she said it helped close the tummy some how. we now get far less vomit. hugs hun by all means try thr pills but they take 3weeks to work fully ad you need to be weanedoff them.


here wheres sequeena?


----------



## gilz82

SK I know totally how you feel. That's been my life with Noah since he came home. I really hope he gets better soon and the dr has some useful advice for you.

One thing that was stressed to me was not to feed Noah for 60-90 minutes after he had a large vomit. Apparently that encourages more vomitting if you feed straight after as their stomach doesn't have any time to get accustomed to being empty again. The paediatrician stressed in Noahs case this was really important to help minimise acid production but maybe it would help Jake too :shrug:

I hope you get a break when you are at your mums :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Molly, mummy was temporary traumatised, bailey was traumatised for about 2 mins:haha:. was quite happy when i slung him over my shoulder.:winkwink:

Madly, thanks, we'll look into getting this lovefilm.com then, most likely!.
Our grad babies aint half fussy eaters arent they?. but bailey is gaining weight nicely so i dont know what im on about really, these guidelines are only 'guidelines' after all.:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

SK :hugs: reflux is truly crap so I too know how you feel although I think Gilz has it the worst of the two of us :cry: I hope the gaviscon works it certainly did for Charlie :thumbup: as for `happy pills` I agree with Molly dont let the Dr push them on you too easily :nope: I had an hard time weaning myself off them after PND with Oliver they gave me the shakes and alsorts :sad1: You need sleep and rest so hand over Jake to DH thats what hes there for and take advantage of your break away let your family help with him as much as they are willing and put your feet up :kiss:

Well done madcat and Bailey :kiss: and def give lovefilm a go :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

For Tas ;)

Pictures of the christening balloons I did for my Niece :) with the exception of the dummys the other balloons were fairly plain compared to the more intricate ones I do because I was rushed for time been godmummy we had to be at church at 11am so up crack of dawn, dash to venue then to church and I was 11wks preggo with MS :sick: not a bad effort imo :winkwink: the boys will be similar when the time comes except of course blue :rofl: I need to get DH to sort out my other disc which has my more intricate displays on it :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pictures 053.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2









pictures 049.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2









pictures 050.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

Well done Cat did you get a lolly?


----------



## madcatwoman

no i didnt! nor did i get a cartoon plaster:cry:

madly, DH has changed his mind about lovefilm now, says its an excuse not to go out to the cinema (which was the very reason i liked the idea),i dont know how normal this is, but i cant bare the thought of going out and leaving bailey!, i see us as a family now, not trying to palm him off, id have a tough time concerntrating on a film!. im sure someone will say im mad but i really dont feel the need to "have a break"!:shrug:, i thought i would by now but honestly-im happy as larry.:flower:


----------



## molly85

madcat check with your cinema some have baby friendly showings usually in the morning. I you like Disney buy a whole stack of the films on dvd. Do some pop corn and whatch them at home as a family. you can pause a dvd you can't cinema film.


----------



## madcatwoman

molly85 said:


> madcat check with your cinema some have baby friendly showings usually in the morning. I you like Disney buy a whole stack of the films on dvd. Do some pop corn and whatch them at home as a family. you can pause a dvd you can't cinema film.

thanks but dh wont do that,he wants to go without bailey, id be happy with your latter suggestion but again dh wouldnt want to do that,he'd want to go out and palm off bailey:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Madcap it's totally normal to feel that way. DH and I have seen three films and been out for two meals without children since Byron was born!

Sofie, I am with Molly and madly. Pills should be a last resort after other things have been tried. The sleep deprivation can seriously be enough to make you scream and cry and think life is almost not worth living. If you are genuinely having suicidal thoughts then you have depression and it needs treating as appropriate. Assuming you're not then a talk, a break, some rest is what you need. I think people consistently underestimate how very hard it is becoming a mum especially when the baby has difficulties that lead to more stress and less sleep than would otherwise be expected. IMO your hv was irresponsible to talk about pills to a two month mum. Perhaps ask your GP about CBT?

Well I got my period this evening. Not very long after ov (9 days) but pain free and no broken bowels! :happydance: I now have a theory - I think getting my period only a week after bleeding had stopped with Byron meant my uterus hadn't healed at all and do every period took it a step backwards in healing. Maybe this was why my placenta stuck this time (scarring is a reason for retained placenta). This thought can help me stop beating myself up about having the injection as if right it would'vd happened anyway. Can't believe how easy this has been to come on. No pain at all. Driving to my friend's this afternoon I had a familiar twinge I used to feel all round my pelvis and into my legs and thought it must be coming. Hope it lasts a normal length of time too.

Got a bloody awful head yet again. Probably because of my hormones getting back to normal. Also for three days my bits have felt almost normal, I've hardly given them a second thought. God I love normal hormones!

Had a pretty stressful day. Morning fine: girl slept and I did loads of jobs. Then suddenly we were really late setting off to kite making at our local Trust property. Hurried to get there only two spend an hour queuing in the bloody orangerie! Hot much?! Then there were steps so I had to enlist people to help us up and down (credit to Trust members, they are generally all so thoughtful). Got his kite made in the end (blood sweat and tears) and sodding left it at my friend's house we visited after! :dohh: enjoyed seeing my friend (the one who was in hospital with transverse baby but it turned so she got home yesterday) and her completely amazing new house. Less jealous when I found it was £100,000 more than we hope to upgrade to next move! Does make me wonder, 7 (me) and 3 (DH) years in higher education and we earn well under the average, my friends both left school at 18, one's a secretary and one works in a travel agents and they can afford a house worth as much as my parents' after they retired. So much for HE providing any advantage for future earnings!


----------



## madcatwoman

thanks PB:thumbup: at least im not the only one, i think dh finds the separation thing very difficult to understand.

:happydance:yay for the painfree AF though,thats good!:thumbup:

As for your friends house, you never know whether they have recieved a financial helping hand y'know. im really honest with people concerning ours.we came from your average 3 bed-box room house, when FILs neighbours were selling he was horrified at the idea he would be lliving next to strangers who wouldcomplain about the things he likes to do in his field. he asked us to buy next door but it was laughable as it was so out of our range it was silly. In the end he wanted us next door so badly he paid the difference:shrug: and we took out the max mortgage we could afford. This was also one of dh's chilhood homes too. But people see where we live and must think we are minted but they couldnt be further from the truth!, we have enough to get by and thats it!.
Of course there are also those who are mortgaged behond belief,which is pretty scary!. Atleast you can say your house is everything you have worked for and something to be very proud of!:thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies,

Hope your all ok! I can't read what I've read as I've been reading bits for two hours lol! I hope poorly mummies and poorly babies get better soon!!

I'm hoping to study level 3 hairdressing its just doing abit of creative cutting colouring perming and looking into opening salons! I have already done this by opening my own salon but I need the certificate otherwise it's hard to get employed plus I have been out of a salon for 5-6yrs now so it's like a refreshers course as well! 
The interview starting with two little tests one was trying to find spelling and the other adding aload of prices up so after that my brain was hurting but I finished it before the other two ladies so felt good then I had a chat with a tutor about the course...she kept sayings its a long day have you got child care...it will be really tiring so make sure you have childcare.....I wanted to say to her I've been trying to get on the course at this college for 3yrs now and this is the only year you are doing it so I think I know everything about this course and know it will be hard but since it means a better future for my boys then why would I hesitate to enrol...she even told me in October if it's not for me I could go to a different course!! Think I'll stick to what I know and improve myself! She also said she thinks I might have to work in a salon to do this course but she said I might get away with it coz I have so much experience and I'm mobile which I hope I don't have to get a job yet as that will spoil my plans! We will see! Think you get a letter if they are gonna give you a place so it's a waiting game now!

I've tried putting Caleb to bed awake but he got grumpy so I'm cuddling him lol he's asleep now just wish I could I have loads to do! I have OHs auntie coming over sometime this weekend so I wanna make sure my house is lovely so might mean my OH sleeping in his car lol

Oh madly I love your balloons wish I lived nearer now 

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

She said they are mortgaged to the hilt plus they have benefited as their first house was bought before the prices went up. I got my first one in the middle, would've been £30k, we bought for £50k and sold for £80k. But the relocation and much higher prices here meant we had to get a 100% mortgage in order to pay off our debts with some of the capital so we could afford ANY mortgage payment on a house here; a third went to my mum who'd been paying a third of the mortgage (I was a FT student); then DH could only find part time work for 6 months so we lived off a good portion of the capital, the rest going on improvements; plus we were unlucky enough to have to buy at the price peak. Because of the drop I think after 4 years we are now not in negative equity anymore but not in positive either until we get the third bedroom signed off. Pretty disappointing after 9 years on the property ladder. :(

God my head is bloody killing me. I am actually in bed at 9pm and ready to sleep soon.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see we are the opposite, should be really well off and have a nice house but dh's life long debts make us into just scrapping by everyone assumes we have loads of money until i snap and go actually mrs who has never worked a day in her life we go without a hell of a lot which you dont seem to!

you can never ever judge a book by its cover, or couple by their house/job titles!

my mantra of 2 years in this dump 2 years in this dump is keeping me somewhat sane

ha get this dh had a call today from one of his credit cards saying he was going to becharged because he exceeded his limit, no sir i have not used that card since you gave it to me to buy a tv for interest free no payment for a year, oh right what you didnt know is that if you didnt pay off the full amount by the end of the interest free period we charge the full amount of interest you would have paid. so that extra £150 has put you over your limit but i tell you what i will refund you the £12.50 charge . . . . out of 162.50? lol dh will never learn, if it looks too good to be true there must be a reason! read the small print!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw tas she was probably just trying to either put your off by being overly honest or just testing your commitment to the course. if it hasnt been done for 3 years then i wouldnt mind betting that there are a high number of applicants but sounds like you stuck to your guns! got my fingers crossed you get that acceptance letter! xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck Tas.

Boo for your DH nomore! Our interest free period runs out in October and I will pay off the balance next month. The credit card was my debt from the last mat leave so I'll be debt free again ready to get a new card to help us through this leave!


----------



## tas1

Thanks ladies,I was and still am nervous about starting a new course and leaving my babies but excited to think that possibilities there are afterwards plus it keeps my sister happy once again as she think I shouldnt be like our mum who lived for her children and now has no career but with this qualifications I can do both and hairdressing is something you can always fall back on! I already have my level 3 text book (was gonna start the course in a different college which was half an hour away the. Got pregnant with Caleb) so think I'll be reading that when I get spare time so I can finish the assignments earlier and concentrate on practical!

I'm so tired that my head is hurting!

I have loads of debts but mine are managed with pay plan so I pay a lump sum each month then they split it between all my creditors. Means I won't be debt free for another 13 yrs unless I get paid more then I can pay more and obviously winning the lottery would help massively!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats what we did last time too lol my credit card went from 0 to 2500 very very quickly somehow! dh just likes to buy crap so his went from 0 - 5000 extremely quickly! it was an argos card fyi just in case anyone else took one out a year ago lol lol lol its funny if he hadnt have bought all the junk he bought the last two months and went along with my paying off plan he would have paid it off on time . . . i wont be saying i told you so. . .well not too loudly lol

bless him dh has gone out to get himself a hobby and exercise so has picked golf! possibly the single most hardest thing ever to try bless him really hope he enjoys it though, he doesnt really do anything other than work and look after me he doesnt go drinking much anymore - he hates being drunk and all his friends get wasted - so this will hopefully become his exercise and time away from home thing . . . you never know i n 3 years time i could be onfb moaning about golf trips again lol lol lol


----------



## molly85

yikes credit cards evil!!!!

We have a 65% mortagage and an a 35% equity loan from the gouvernment we came from a council Flat so not bad really. We are like a 1950's couple 1 car and council flat to 2 cars and a mortgage lol. 

We did ok but now it feels scary though we still have enough to make ends meet No I am thinking of OH's ruddy car Istill may kill him


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah yeah winning the lottery lol, my mum was "not allowed toget a job" but also wasnt particularly bothered about it and loved being a sahm so was out of work from when she was pregnant with my sis 1985 until she had to get a job when parents split in like 2005 i am so proud of her she has done really really well to get experience and then slowly working up the ladder at her place but she is so tired, she just wishes that she couldhave worked got a lot more experience whilst we were at school so she could have potentially afforded to work 4 days instead of 5. i am very much like it is incredibly important that both me and dh or at least one of us is always there when they come home from school etc etc

i would love to be a sahm but i can see from my mum how important it is to keep your cv going and get experience and qualified as you do not know what is going to happen in the future even if its a case a needing to have a much higher second income you know

you are totally doing the right thing tas!


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree it's good to keep a hand in with a career if you can even if you want to be a sahm for a while. My mum gave up her place at the Royal Northern College of Music when she got pregnant with my oldest brother but taught private music lessons always. When I was little she did an OU degree in maths and computing then a PGCE and started teaching maths when I was 8.

I'm so excited about starting my masters and moving back to marine science.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and it's a good thing she did as my dad got made redundant when i was 11. She was only actually actually earning for 2 years. My dad was an architect and went fully self employed after the building sector picked up again after the crash in 1991. (Bloody Tories) But he never earnt much after that so mum's been the breadwinner for almost forever.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats exactly what i mean you never know what is going to happen around the corner even if it just means that your wage enables a coule of months grace should ajob loss occur very sensible in these days . . unfortunately although have to say although i love being a mummy those times at work were like a bit of a break, i onlythink i dont feel guilty about it because he was with his daddy whilst i worked instead of nursery or childminder, my friends mum was a child minder and i will never forget this woman bursting into tears when shehad to tell her she had missed her sons first steps, she worked 6 daytimes a week dropped him off at 7am and picked up at 6pm so was bound to happen and she obviously needed to work to pay thebills but my goodness i feel incredibly fortunate that although i have to workto contribute i do not have to work THAT much at this point in their lives :( poor woman


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening All,

Well after my post earlier I had to ring NHS direct because Jacob just wouldn't stop eating he took 12oz of milk and 4oz of water within 4 hours and was looking for some more food! So we were adviced to take him to hospital as he was abit sweaty aswell.

The doctor has said it's definatley his reflux and he is using the food to sooth it. and 10 mins ago he projectile vomited again. The doctor also said if he persits with the projectile vomiting to take him back to A & E.

I am not having suicidal thoughts but I did break down to DH the other night as he had to pop out for work and I begged him not to go because I don't think I can handle looking after him on my own and I was saying that I regret having him and I just want a normal happy baby (wishful thinking).

As much as I hate admitting it I did scream at Jacob yesterday, he just wouldn't stop crying and I was pulling my hair out and decided to promptly scream at him and told him to shut the F up and then I broke down in tears.

I'm not really that sleep deprived to be honest because he does so well at nights he usually falls asleep after his last feed at around 11:30 and sleeps until around 5 or 6am has a feed and falls back to sleep until around 10am.

I was rather shocked at what the HV said about the pills but to be honest I want to speak to the doctor about them first and see what he thinks. It maybe that I won't need them but with the added pain of my coil and Jacobs reflux atm I think they might be a good option.

Jacob has his jabs tomorrow so ontop of having his reflux and screaming all day no doubt we will have a horrible night tomorrow.

Thank you for you advice ladies, I really appreciate it.

:flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Oh sofie, sounds like youre having a really awful time of it at the moment, and not too dissimilar to what gilz is going through as well.:cry: Not good having the jas as well, you could both do without those at he moment

Well, i think bailey s going thru a phase, he woke at 12, 2.30, 5 and 6:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:, only one of those times was he actually hungry, the rest of the time he was just awake!. I was never up that many times when he was new born!!lol. Im hoping he settles soon.


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Sofie I'm sure that there are many ladies guilty of shouting at their baby I am one of them,I did shout at Caden once and felt guilty ever since but tiredness not knowing what wrong and how to help it's really hard for first time mums and to have a baby who has reflux is extremely hard. I hope you don't have to go on pills for the reason the oter ladies have given but if they help and make you feel better then we will support you on it! You have done an amazing job to say you need help and your not coping how you thought you would so well done. Your doing an amazing job xx

Cat does he sleep alot in the day? 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

SK sorry you are having such a hard time of it. Did they give you any advice on how to manage the reflux? 

I'll tell you the things I've been told and learned and hopefully they help. 

After feeding hold Jake uptight for at least 20 minutes to help the food stay down, if you have a bouncer with quite a high back then you can use that but he needs to be almost upright. 

Stack his Moses basket/crib so the head end is elevated. 

Try to get Jake to take a dummy after his feeds. The sucking action works two fold. It creates saliva which dilutes the acid and the sucking action encourages the muscle at the top of the stomach to stay closed. 

I know how hard this one will be but you really need to try to stop letting him comfort feed. Noah was a comfort feeder to start with his reflux. Some days he was eating every 90 mins. It makes things so much worse. They don't need that much food or water and it it only aggravates their stomach and oesophagus. If Jake is like Noah he'll be screaming for the food so you need to try dummies, rocking him, walking with him even if it's only round the room. Also gentle bouncing and swaying are meant to help although they dint work for us. 

I know not feeding him is probably the last thin you want to do but it's always been strongly stressed to me that the problem will never get better and the vomitting won't reduce when they are getting as much food. 

The comfort eating won't last forever, and hopefully Jake will grow out of his reflux quickly. But even in Noahs case where his reflux is getting worse with age we've now switched to the state where he refuses to feed and it takes and hour and a lot of persuasion to get him to eat. 

Take all of the support where you can get it, I don't necessarily mean meds but if they are what you feel you need by all means take them. Lean on your DH, any friends or family nearby and make sure you get some time where you can just step back from Jake. It's the one thing I lack with my OH working away and after 14 weeks of a screaming reflux baby mostly on my own it is really starting to take it's toll. 

Keep talking to us, even if it's to vent and hopefully things will improve for you both soon :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Tas, Bailey has a few naps durring the day, but no longer than 20-30mins at a time, just power naps.
Last evening however he slept in my arms from 7-8 had a feed then from 8-10 which is bed time, his injections had an effect an he was screaming from 6.00, gave him calpol, i was rockinh him, then he finally settled.

Usually he gets really tired by about 8-8.30pm.

Dh thinks i should keep him awake in the evenings but i dont see how, you would end up with just a really upset baby who just wants to sleep!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my parents used to keep us up until midnight so we would sleep 12-6am but when i had leo i just could not keep him up until then, i think his naps used to be

awake at 7am
9-10 nap
12-2 nap
4-5nap
7-8 nap
10-7am sleep

maybe the only reason we stayed up until that late as little babies was because we were so over tired?

having a bad day again, what is more frustrating not having dh here for 14 days or on the first day of him being here he gets on with his things whilst i yet again look after ds solo? im defo going for the latter. i have told him i am packing ds a bag they can both go out for a couple of hours


----------



## molly85

cat abby sleeps of an evenibg 6-7 ish she then wakes feeds and bath etc and is usually sound asleep by 9 tik 3 am. I might wake her for a bath but to keep her awake just to clean her. eugh ther must be 10 flys ib here i hate using fly spray


----------



## madcatwoman

Looking at those nap times, maybe bailey isnt having long enough sleeps in the day, which are mounting up in the evening instead. Then again, he has always had an evening sleep and slept thru till 5-6am ok:wacko:
The only thing that has changed is that hes in a travel cot in our room. hes been in it for about 5 nights or something now,hes probably slept thru ok for 2-3 of those nights!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex doesn't sleep much during the day anymore, but he's only waking about once or twice at night now. I try and get out with the pram and that usually gives him a good hour or two in the afternoon, but it's lonely walking by yourself, lol!


----------



## gilz82

Napping is something I really have an issue with Noah. He barely sleeps during the day and then is horrendous at night as you girls know so barely sleeps then either. Rinse lather and repeat for a few days and then he crashes and barely stays awake during that day. 

Night time is so bad with his reflux I'll never fix that just now but if he would at least nap properly during the day he'd be getting enough sleep not to have the day when he crashes :shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I read somewhere that newborns like to sleep on average every two hours so i based leos routine on that

and as he dropped naps and reduced times he sort of fell into his own routine. also when i was trying to get him to sleep more at night ie 7pm to 7am with a dream feed the way a lot of people doing it were to ensure they were getting at least 4 hours worth of naps in but nothing after 4pm that last stretch used to be really hard to get to 7pm but worked out in the end

leo was an incredibly good baby though and used to wear himself out a lot in those early days rolling like a mad thing or kicking on his mat or jumping in his jumperoo lol bless him

will be trying the every two hour technique, as a first time mum it was so good because it was sleep every two hours and feeds every 4 hours so establishing routine based on this was easy (well easy said than done but you know .. .)


----------



## madcatwoman

Ah yes!The jumperoo, Bailey just fell asleep in his, hes now kipping in his bouncer!:haha:

Gilz, you must wonder what we're complaining about when poor noah(&you) have it so bad every night!:cry:


----------



## gilz82

I'll have to try something like that but jiggled slightly as Noah eats every 3hrs. It generally takes about an hour to get him to eat so maybe aiming for at least an hour nap in between would be a start. 

I do put him down in his crib in an attempt to get him to nap. The room is still bright, blinds open etc but I read somewhere it can be helpful in getting them to nap in the place where they know they go to sleep at night.


----------



## gilz82

madcatwoman said:


> Gilz, you must wonder what we're complaining about when poor noah(&you) have it so bad every night!:cry:

No Cat I don't wonder at all. Everyone is allow to complain or moan. I don't have the exclusive rights to moaning :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> Gilz, you must wonder what we're complaining about when poor noah(&you) have it so bad every night!:cry:
> 
> No Cat I don't wonder at all. Everyone is allow to complain or moan. I don't have the exclusive rights to moaning :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:Oh, and id given you the right too!, damn! lol:haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i would have too but you all know how much i like to moan lol! 

thats the mistake i made gilz! the same book told me you need to block out all light to get them to sleep well inthe day and boy he slept incredibly well . . . in his room . . . take him round anywhere else and in the summer months and during the daytime he STILL will not fall asleep unless it is more dark than light! 

his roomis a bit weird here as he has glass windows at the top of his room on the wall that doubles as the hallway room ie not an outside wall so all the light from the rest of the flat gets into his, now he will sleep a lot better in the light but gosh he is 2.5! he is about the only one that would not fall asleep in a pram, bouncer, moses basket in any room other than dark room, in the car even, he has to still be absolutely knakard to fall asleepo in the car, even street lights keep him awake!

will not be making this light thing mistake again, yeah dark room but not pitch black room, gah in our first flat with him there were so places where light came through, we ended up having a bed spread covering half his cot so it was pitch black under half the cot! did this for about a year! until he started pulling the velcro off that i had attached lol . . .


----------



## gilz82

I've not even being attempting to make it slightly dark. Maybe I need to start dipping the blinds slightly so it's still day time but duller if that makes sense. 

We have black out blinds for at night so when he goes down then the room is pitch black. Its so bad im always walking into things, I'm covered in bloody bruises :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i was the same, i would walk in the room and be feeling about for the cot lol lol the whole opening your eyes really really wide doesnt help lol lol

we dont have the option to have upstairs so dark this time because we are all on one level plus those random windows, they are like 10ft high so cant be bothered to black those out lol


----------



## gilz82

Not helped by the fact I'm a naturally clumsy person anyway. Adding pitch black and a small bedroom with a crib is a recipe for disaster :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

nomore, baileys room has a window on one of the walls like you mention that lets light into the hall way, i dont know if thats going to be a problem when he moves into his room or not!

aragh my dad and partner have just left and now bailey is all cranky!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sofie, what you describe sounds normal to me. I've done all that and with Byron could occasionally be known to throw him on to the bed (don't read that like chucking him!). I felt bad but one day my mum said "I doubt there's a mother alive who hasn't at one time thrown the baby on the bed" and that was without me confessing! It's a safe soft place. It's what you do when you're ready to throw them down the stairs! Anyway, point being sleep or no it's bloody hard work and everyone reaches the end of their tether, on a daily basis in the toughest times!

As for sleeps, I don't set routines and basically let them find their own. Indigo has fallen into one much quicker than Byron did. She basically goes about 12 hours overnight between 6.30pm and 7.30am. She quite consistently has at least another half hour, sometimes more, in the morning. Other than that it varies. As we're out and about all the time she'll sleep in the car/pram/wrap as and when. No idea hoe much she sleeps in total and I don't really worry about it. She is often tired in the day when she should be sleeping but is too alert and needs me to settle her but I don't have time. Nothing I can do about it though. :shrug:

Well we went to the comprehension study which was interesting and over surprisingly quick. Byron got another lovely book from them and I got a tenet for expenses half if which sent on parking. We then went to the museum where I work. Saw some stuff. Had some lunch. Chatted with some colleagues including my mat cover. Seems my manager is pregnant and has had weeks and weeks off with morning sickness. Bit bloody rich after how ill I was both times and I managed to work! Means she'll be on leave by the time I'm back. :happydance: My mat cover is interested in staying on do should another job opportunity arise I might discuss it with them all. To have to pay back my mat pay would be complicated as I'd need to give them 10% from 6 weeks, full pay from 6 weeks, claim my tax and NI back probably, they'd then owe me 5 bank holidays plus two or three weeks hols. They'd have to pay loads to advertise and recruit so if he wanted to stay on maybe it would be possible to call it quits. :shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

actually with what i said pb is right, the more you stress about exact timings of naps etc then it will be harder than it needs to be, leo just seemed to conform to the 2 hour rule 

i wouldnt worry about those windows madcat with leo i just make sure that the hallway lights are switched off, his windows are blocked off and if it is particularly bright outside i just oull the curtains in the other hallway and close the bathroom door, basically this blocks out any really harsh light that would go into his room via those windowsand stops those really bright lines of light going everywhere, but it doesnt make it dark dark in the hall so it is like dim light coming through the top windows . . hope some of that makes sense at least . . what i am trying to say is i think leos problem was more the bright lines of light that can come through than the "volume" of darkness but when i got him into the routine of needing pitch black that is what he needed for ages and ages well until now it is impossible to give to him lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madly your gender prediction thread makes me chuckle every time i see it!

you realise if you dont get any more responses back from people you would have got well over half right!

time to set up that internet business of predicting gender - get people to give you a tenner offer them a full refund if you are wrong, out of £100 you'll get to keep at least £50 statistically speaking lol lol lol lol

i still cant believe i got myself two psychic readings when i was ttc. i had one from gail which was so totally wrong and one from sandra which said christmas conception when i had christmas bfp and september 18th birth its now hopefully looking like august 18th lol still even though i kept saying its just a bit of fun i did feel bad when gails turned out wrong so silly lol lol lol

oh starting to get nervous for tomorrow! i mean this woman has already agreed that vbac isnt suitable for me down to my past experience and obvious strain in moving past it but nothing has gone to plan so far, what if she turns around and says actually you know what. . .no!

i think i would have to demand some full on councilling if that happened, i mean 22 days until dd. i think my point of forcing me into something without addressing the problems i have will only end up in yet another terrible birth experience and some really mixed up feelings post partum about it . . . wish i had sandras crystall ball lol albeit a little bit more accurate


----------



## gilz82

Nomore I really can't see how they can force you to vbac when it's clearly hugely distressing for you. It's not like you've just decided you dot want to stretch, tear or generally ruin your lady garden. 

I can't imagine any other medical procedure where you would be forced to do something so clearly against your will. I really get the impression the useless consultants and other professionals you have seen are just working to the theory that your baby has to come out some day and maybe if they ignore your wishes you'll just get on with it. Makes me really mad for you :grr:

Oh I also had a sandra reading which was totally wrong and said I'd have twins and then more babies. Fair enough there are twins in my family but eh nope.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol nomore, madly is on 56%, I doubt that would be statistically significant! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Cat I was just thinking on your travel cot, it's not solid like a basket could he be getting a draft?

Abby is driving me nuts she conked out about 6.30 so i thought fab quick nap bath etc, She woke up had something to eat and shes gone again. Its now quite chilly in the house the rtains not far off and shes sleeping through it in a nappy wtf???? A ratehr wet and in need of changing nappy. I suppose i should just get on and shower leaving her for the moment how weird.

Nomore keep strong hun

Oh PB what wil you do instead?

Hugs Gilz.

More on sleep abby does about 10 hours a night all in and I try and get ner to have atleast 20 minutes of napping in the hour amnot bothered about long strettches though they are nice I think they definatly need 12 hours a day preferably 16. I don't even bother with putting abs in a darkened room during the day she sleeps where she is if shes tiered if she isn't shes looking at something or gurgling and kicking


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i thought it was more than that . . i think i disregarded any ladies who havent given their genders over yet. . . if its stillonly 56% then i totally blame babyu brain for my lack of maths skills lol lol lol


thanks gilz that is exactly what my dh said to my midwife and what i said to the registrar that it seems like they are just pushing appointments back and back to that i go into natural labour and they go oh sorry but you havent been signed off for a section so get on with it you know . . . just gone through my entire experience with leo and everything that i feel about what has happened this time in my head and my goodness it is actually quite appauling! especially considering my past experience is my baby almost dying because of poor monitoring and missing the fact he was in distress! i would understand if i was coming at them with i am worried my foof wont be the same who gives a crap! when we are 50 all our foofs wont be the same anyway gravity is horrific to women! 

rachael has hiccups at the moment lol


----------



## gilz82

Gravity is horrific to me now let alone 50. My small saggy pre-pregnancy boobies got stretched to massive pregnancy boobs. Now have deflated again and wow forget the pencil test I could out a magic marker under there and it wouldn't fall out :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i am dreading the second round of boob deflation! honestly if boob jobs came with 0% risk i totally would but i couldnt go through something cosmetic like that, i felt so bad that i looked into these boob lifting injections so silly lol i think i may just spend the money on some incredibly supportive bras which come with a warning to dh "take this off they will hit the floor" lol lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just catching up :winkwink:

madcat simples imo if your not ready to leave your baby then dont :thumbup: I`m not ready to leave Charlie and after MIL called Charlie `my baby` over the phone to me this evening I wont be leaving him anytime soon either ;)

:happydance: for painfree AF Peanut :thumbup: 

Goodluck Tas am sure you will balance it all ;)

and please dont talk to me about debt and houses grrrrrrrrrr we live in a tiny terraced house which is mortgaged, I feel like with live in the middle of berut (?sp) and would happily pick up my little house and move it somewhere else :thumbup: oh and of course a lotto win would be just the ticket :winkwink:

madcat I think Bailey waking in the night is a growth spurt/phase :thumbup: Hows he doing feed wise during the day? how much did he feed when he woke up or wasnt he bothered? could be weather? Charlie has had diahorrea (runnier poo!) for a few days and poos when he trumps :dohh: I am putting it down to the weather :shrug: but will mention it at his jab appointment tomorrow :thumbup: Charlie has also woken for the last two nights at 4.30am when its become a 90min-2hr battle trying to get him to settle popping the dummy back in before hes finally given in and had a bottle ... this morning it was 5.50am :wacko: considering they are the same age and doing the same thing I would def say growth spurt :shrug:

SK I have shouted at Charlie too during once of his reflux fits :blush: I agree with Peanut every mummy has probably done it at some time or another :hugs: 

I also agree with Peanut I havent forced routine on any of my boys they have both slept as and when and Oliver slept through for at least 7-8hrs from 4wks old and Charlie did it slightly later at 8wks probably because of the reflux/colic and problems feeding :wacko: We are having a bit of upsetment over his night routine at the minute ^^ but I do think this is a growth spurt which will pass :thumbup:

Goodluck for tomorrow NOMORE :kiss:

Ladies I have a good news update for my Sister :happydance: She has today been offered a decent council house (one thats suitable for human beings to live in it!) at long last for her and her two LOs so when Harry comes home he will have a new home :wohoo: Its 5mins walk from my nieces nursery (she was worried about having to move and uproot her as shes settled there!) its about 20mins walk from a shopping centre and in the other direction a 20min walk to a Tesco Extra store and about 20mins walk in the other direction to my parents house :dohh: Its on a major bus route and although we have only seen it from the outside it looks well looked after put it this way the garden didnt resemble the local tip like the last house she was offered :thumbup: I am so happy for her :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hooray for your sister madly!

What will I do instead of what Molly?

Don't talk to me about boobs, E to something more than H and back again, twice!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah bigger boobies must be slightly better . . . my dd (already this now so am thinking going to be at least an e when milk comes in) preggie boobs will go back to being little bs, which means the old snooker ball in knee high sock syndrome . . . oh dear lol just think some people have really painful medical conditions and my boobies really arent the worst thing that can happen to a person . . . 

ah madly that is good news about your siser! i know what it is like to be completely separated from your support network and it is really lonely at times it is fab that she will be so close to everything she needs plus your parents!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening All,

Thank you all for you advice!

Well today Jacob was given baby gavison and FX'd it looks like it is working! No projectile vomit as yet but obviously I know it can take a couple of days for the gavison to really take it's full effect.

He also had his 8 week jabs today and I was dreading it! the nurse saw him first and weighed him and took his measurements and then I picked him up and was ready for walking out the door when he promptly starting farting really loud!

So we got into the doctors office and he was still farting! and they stunk to high heaven! so the doctor started doing his checks and then he had to take his nappy off, well the doctor promtly gagged!

He had done a huge poo! and it smelt so bad! :haha:

Anyway Jacob had a little bit of a cry but then he noticed a lovely spot light on the ceiling and started staring at it :dohh:

So at 2:30 I went to see the doctor about me. I first started off to talk about the pain that the coil is causing which I described to him and he has given me some pain killers and some anti imflamitories (sp) then I mentioned what the HV said about tablets as I was feeling a little bit low.

He started asking me the standard questions like do you feel like you want to hurt your baby etc.... after about an hour of answering questions and me crying (lol!) He asked for a second opinion which I was rather happy about because I think having more than one opinion on such a serious matter is a good thing!

Anyway another doctor came in the room and looked at my doctors notes and they were both nodding there heads when the other doctor called in the clinics HV (by now I am seriously wondering what the hell they were doing!) then finally everyone left the room and he then explained what they were doing.

I have PND but a bipolar PND so I will have my horrible days when I just can't face looking after Jacob at all and resent him alot to day's where I don't want anybody touching him and I will coo over him. He say's it's quite rare and then he started asking about my history such as dramatic things that have happened in my life....so I explained the circumstances surrounding my dads death, the miscarriage in 07' and my parent's splitting up and my mum leaving us with my dad and moving away to london when I was 10.

He then concluded with that I could of had bipolar before I was pregnant. My husband described to him what I was like before getting pregnant such as being really giddy and then all of a sudden being rather depressed. And the doctor thinks it could of been possible that I did have it for a while.

So he has given me some anti-depressents and has adviced to look into some counciling aswell.

So in the end I had 3 health professionals opinions so I am happy with the decision. But I want to try the counciling first before taking any anti-depressents as I don't want to go into taking then lightly as I know they are a highly addictive drug.

Sorry for being so one sided again but Jacob has just woken up for another feed!

:flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sk although it sucks to have bipolar as the diagnosis it must be somewhat of a relief that you know what you are dealing with and can start working through it whether that be councilling, pills or both. well done you for being brave enough to stnad up and say you need help and that things arent right, that is the hardest thing to do well done hun.

xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well it certainly sounds like they have considered you quite thoroughly though I would want to see a mental health professional for a proper diagnosis as GPs are, well, not always up to speed especially if it's something unusual. I'd definitely want to see someone before embarking on medication too. So are the GPs wondering if you have bipolar anyway then? I've a friend with bipolar and he takes no medication at all and just manages it all without. Obviously people are different but there's no reason to suppose the condition necessitates meds. I'm aware that there are plenty if people with bipolar who find the meds too flattening and depressing and prefer to suffer the lows to get the benefit of the highs. Again that depends on the extremity of each side of the condition. I hope you get to see someone soon so you can start feeling better. From what you've described you still sound just normal to me so maybe I'm odd after all!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

PeanutBean said:


> Well it certainly sounds like they have considered you quite thoroughly though I would want to see a mental health professional for a proper diagnosis as GPs are, well, not always up to speed especially if it's something unusual. I'd definitely want to see someone before embarking on medication too. So are the GPs wondering if you have bipolar anyway then? I've a friend with bipolar and he takes no medication at all and just manages it all without. Obviously people are different but there's no reason to suppose the condition necessitates meds. I'm aware that there are plenty if people with bipolar who find the meds too flattening and depressing and prefer to suffer the lows to get the benefit of the highs. Again that depends on the extremity of each side of the condition. I hope you get to see someone soon so you can start feeling better. From what you've described you still sound just normal to me so maybe I'm odd after all!

Well PB I didn't want to say that you are a little odd! :haha: only joking :hugs:

Yeah I understand what you are saying. My sister has bipolar and has the medication and a friend of mine is bipolar and doesn't trake any medication for it. I am hoping counciling and some support from my family and friends will help me.

Yeah they thought I have had bipolar for quite a while which obviosuly I didn't know about (I just thought I was abit odd lol!) but combined with being slightly depressed after having Jacob it's probably alot more noticable now than it was before.

Like I said I definatley want to see if counciling will help as knowing my luck I will end up being addicted to the drugs!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: sk the important thing is you are getting help 

Well judging from my fb status Alex outweighs quite a few of the older grad babies. Maybe my milk has super growing powers :haha: he's 12lbs 13 1/2oz!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ozzieshunni said:


> :hugs: sk the important thing is you are getting help
> 
> Well judging from my fb status Alex outweighs quite a few of the older grad babies. Maybe my milk has super growing powers :haha: he's 12lbs 13 1/2oz!

Holy crap!

Well done Alex and well done you!

Jacob was weighed at his checks today and he is 10lbs 11oz 

:flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

It's those four hour long feeds Ozzie!


----------



## tas1

Hey

No update from me. 

Sk glad your getting help fingers crossed you will get it sorted without tablets! Proud of you for getting help !!

Alex is doing awesome!!

Madly glad things are looking up for your sister!

Good luck Kate hope all goes to plan for you!!

Can't remember anything else but hope everyone is ok 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh noooo! just did the worlds worst ever pee sneeze! i didnt even think i needed a wee when i did it so didnt prepare myself goodness me! tmi but had to check it was in fact pee sneeze lol lol thank god dh is currently downstairs lol i was wearing tan trousers so massive bum patch clearly visible! doi!

thanks tas just printed off some pics we took of leo when he was in the incubator to show the woman tomorrow, like they say a picture is worth a thousand words, i would post it on here but it is really upsetting, i cant believe my baby went through all that! he really is my strong little leo lion xkx


----------



## tas1

Aww it must of been heart breaking Kate I can't imagine that! Your really strong to cope with that!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i hate having to relieve it, like i said the other day i want a third but there is no way i am going to get pregnant again without sorting my head out. i know if i get a section this time a third would be likely but we dont know what they will decide in the future, if there are several years between this and the third they might consider it low risk in the future due to the amount of time and i will go through all this again, it is not healthy for me to hang on to all of this for as long as i have let alone for years and years to come


----------



## tas1

Well I hope you get help with your head and the NHS steps up to the Mark this time!!

How's Leo been today? X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well if it isnt one thing with leo its another but all reasons for being violent get executed against me

today it has been so hot which got him wound up before bed, i understnad that because the heat is winding me up good and proper lol he calmed down after his bath but also he got annoyed this morning because today was the first day dh was around for the last two weeks and he spent the first three hours getting his jobs done ie not being in the same room as us so i chucked them out the flat, i cant go out but they bloody well could 

after burning some energy and spending some quality time with daddy we actually had a really good afternoon with him.

just cant wait until i can go out again with out getting dizzy and for all the other toddler groups to reopen after the hols to get him stimulated and entertained properly again


----------



## tas1

I felt like that in my pregnancy with Caleb then I felt guilty because I always took Caden out even if it was just to the park so I've started making up for it now but still find it hard to get out!
I've decided to do most of my quiet cleaning on an evening so I can spend more time doing fun stuff with boys! I've just finished cleaning my kitchen and realised it was 1am so thought best come to bed lol!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Don't know if anyone is about still but wanted to ask... early labour, can you remember what your pains were like? I've been losing bloody show since 6pm yesterday, been getting aches too but the last couple of hours have been having semi regular pains every 20 minutes or so. It's like a band across the middle of my stomach that tenses up and then I get pulsating pain (not very painful at the mo though) every few seconds, and this will go on for about 30 seconds-1 minute at a time :wacko:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas Hun!!! I would call the midwife and explain your symptoms. I think Thomas is coming!!!!

:cry: sad days. My moms cousin who is younger than her is dying of cancer. Why does this happen to such young and wonderful people? It's just not fair! There are so many evil people in the world! Let them die from cancer!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

sounds like we might finally have another grad baby making an appearence soon, im sure sequeena. Im not much help to you as i didnt have a natrual labour, so yours will be different, it sounds very promising though!

Ozzie, makes you wonder doesnt it, although sometimes the nasty people get it and we just dont hear about it, i know of one person inparticulalr.

Well, believe it or not, in the 2 hrs before bed i managed to tank bailey up, between dozes on 200ml!. Anyway, he slept right though!:thumbup:,only one thing pissed me off though, at 4.45am the cat started scratching at our door and then pushed it open,Dh had taken the plastic mat from under to door away(because he didnt like it),so it gave the cats free reign to scratch, so i had to get up, find the mat and shooo the cats away, i was pissed off, as we all would have had a lovely sleep. Bailey managed to doze on till 5.50am though.

It was soooo warm last night(and thats in our downstairs bedrooms which are usually cool!). Now its just very dark, and very still and damp out.

Tas,i dont blame you what you say about the cleaning, i remember my mother being obcessed with cleaning etc, she would never come on days out with us, my dad would take us in the end. As you know she was hardly a model mother anyway, but she really didnt make the effort at all, something i will learn from:growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry madly,
just read back over the posts and found your replies to what i had previously written. I usually get 5oz into bailey ever 3-4 hours hun, but the really bad night was when he had the jabs, and ive read that can upset the sleeping patterns. As i say, last night between his late evening snoozing i managed to get 200ml into him lol! and he slept right thru again!.

Thats really good news about your sister hun, will her other half learn to stay away though??


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning all. I was about to bath Indigo but she has just fallen asleep! We've a busy morning. Going to collect 500 photos got going in albums; some food and bits and bobs; present for my nephew. Need to walk the dog and have lunch then call in the post office on the way to get Byron from nursery before we head down to Wales to see my parents.

Sequeena I've put a big post in your journal. Hope it's helpful and not patronising! :lol:

Nomore I agree, you really need to get through your trauma from Leo's birth. For Byron I held it in for nearly two years and really it was ttc that brought it out, I was so afraid of facing another awful birth experience. What helped me was understanding how it happened; what decisions I made affected the outcome and how they could be avoided; what decisions/policies/actions made by the mws affected the outcome and how they could've been avoided; and, crucially, learning about natural birth and when intervention IS necessary, what I can do to avoid it etc. I put so much work into preparing myself this time and it did really pay off. I think women sometimes think that sort of preparation is what home and natural northers do and if they want a hospital birth it's no relevant but in some ways it's more relevant. I think we could all stand to have a better understanding of birth in our country. Indigo's birth didn't fix Byron's, nothing can, but I fairly made my peace emotionally. I'm still angry with the hospital but I don't cry about it anymore whereas before I couldn't even think about it without crying. I so hope you can find a way to deal with it. For me science and facts help but that wouldn't be for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

pb you talk so much sense and before 8am too lol yeah i am an emotional centric talker, i already know that if they had just listened to me all the way through my pregnancy about him feeling big and having hig sugar levels instead of physically laughin g at the suggestion like one person did then it would never ever of happened. for me its trust on every single level within the "giving birth" medical structure . . . .

argh dh has given us his sore throat and stinking cold :( 

so when i went into labour ididnt have any signs whatsoever and believe me i was looking for them i went two weeks over in fact i probably invented a couple to make myself feel better. this time round i have already had very painful what i think were braxtons which went on for a fair amount of time which my gp has described as false labour and says it may all happen soon, and last night after that horrific pee sneeze i felt like i was literally leaking discharge, it defo wasnt leaking waters but the amount had me scratching my head. well this mornign, and get ready to be put off your cornflakes, lots and lots of stringy snot like rubbish and i mean lots. will be mentioning all of this to the head midwife today, might as well and see what she thinks, i am worried i will go into labour before i get signed off for section eek!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh and eek sequeena fingers crossed this is it for you now xxkxx


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Hope your all well!

Caleb is 16weeks old today can't believe how fast it has gone....I think I might be in denial that he is growing up as I really don't wanna wean him I've read a book and bought spoons bowls and rice but I just don't wanna do it...I just want him to be a baby forever and stay drinking from bottles do I sound selfish? I'm proper cut up that it's getting closer to wean him...with Caden I was excited that he was growing up but now i just dont want him to grow up! Feels like life is going too fast and I can't slow it down!

I use to clean up on an evening when Caden was younger I can zone into my cleaning an get out with it lol I proper sounds sad but I do enjoy cleaning and making my house look nice.

Cat glad Bailey slept through last night did you do anything different last night?

Pb your always busy lol how's the house renovations coming? 

What's everyone else got planned today? Obviously sequeena is trying to get her labour going lol good luck again!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am going outside!!!! outside! tee hee hee never been so pleased to see rain lol

i think after my appointment i should really make an effort to buy the things required for my hospital bag and whats left over to buy for baby . . . . should have sorted this out ages ago, i am totally tempting fate


----------



## tas1

Kate the last few weeks I lost loads of that! On the morning of my indication I lost loads like a few hand fulls so I was excited but thought I'm getting induced anyway so I think I was in slow labour coz for a week before I felt horrible then I got a sweep and felt worse for two days then got induced!
Hope it's happening slightly for you if you know what I mean! Hopefully they'll decide you can have a sections then say your in slow labour so Rachel will come soon!! 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i know what you mean, i have read loads that people lose it over a few weeks inmost cases, i didnt even see mine at all with leo! 

i keep spelling my baby's name wrong . . . dh chose the spelling so threw an extra a in there Rachael . . . oh dear lol that should be an indication of things to come might have to have a word lol


----------



## molly85

Nomore it will never be spelt right my borth certificate is even wrong so I have now switched to being Joanne instead of Joane. 

Sofie if your Bipolar its a very mild case and I would deffinatly ask for a referal to a psychiatrist for a deffinate diagnosis because it's a label you don't want if you don't have it and Iam sure you don't want mood stabalisers either yournot going nutty with a credit card or doing anything dangeros. Ooops sorry bee in my bonnet.

PB I was wondering if you quit work as your the bread winner what will you do finacially?

Yay for your sister Madly, or last flat was lovely the area not so. We now live in a dodgy postcode bt nice area if you get my menaing.

Yay for rain. I'm really looking foward to teh toddler stage there is loads round here to do that doesn't mean taking the car.

As for me i finally got abby through the bath last night she would only take 3oz then to bed she woke at 3 took the other 3oz and tiny bit more then back to sleep til 5 when she was just dozey even snggled up with me.Handed her over to matt at 7 shes only had 2oz so far this morning and we are due to be swimming at 11.30 she has now conked out on her play mat.


Eugh Matts friends having his stag doo tomorrow ( organising it himself says it all really). Matts gottomnorrow night off but they are meeting to play footy at moiddady this will only give Matt 4 hours sleep he doesn't sound that intrested and is coming home early, I'm picking them up. How do I encourage him just to go later for the lunch because it's stupid he's going to be tierd and cranky.

Oh i am also defering abbys jabs to next week its still uncomfortable here and i want matt home if shes doean't respond well. Plus I am getting my smear latere don't want 2 grumpy people tonight lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm watching our 5 year old niece today. Going to take her to lunch and to get a wee toy :)


----------



## tas1

Oh no something weird has just happened to me....
My boobs started tingling like when I was breast feeding so I squeezed my nipple (sorry tmi) and abit of liquid come out!!! What's going on???????


----------



## sequeena

Thanks so much girls :hugs: midwife is coming to see me in about an hour, quite excited and scared at the same time!!


----------



## vbaby3

Oh sequeena,sounds like the start of things to me,best of luck hunny!!!


Well I've had a couple of very hard days.By Tues evening I had worked myself into a panic about all this possible ms stuff,started having anxiety attacks,a permanent 1 week headache,no sleep,just completely anxious stressed and upset.
So yesterday morning I phoned my gp and got in to see her.Last wk when I went she was on hols,so it was a locum that did my referral to the neurologist.
As soon as she saw me shaking and crying(I probably shouldn't have been driving)She prescribed relaxers for me,just something similar to if you were scared of flying to calm you a bit.
They instantly worked,and while I'm still worried, I'm not working myself into a complete state.I've actually lost half a stone in the last 3 days from stress.
Anyhow,she's also said I don't need to see a neurologist 1st to get sent for a mri,she can just send me for 1,and then if need be,refer me to a neurologist.So I'm actually going for my mri this evening.Say a prayer and cross your fingers for me girls.
I'm petrified.She also reckoned the persistant headache was caused by anxiety,and right enough since taking the relaxer tablets the headache is almost gone.
It definately took the edge off my gynaey appointment yesterday too!
I didn't really want to go coz I felt so bad,but it was hanging over me and if I cancelled I knew I'd be waiting another 2 months for another appointment,so I went.
By the colposcopy all looks normal,I just need to wait on smear results too,as they kinda work in conjunction,and all clear on 1 doesn't mean all clear on the other!Very relieved the colpocopy looked good though.

Sorry about the long me me me post.
Hopefully this whole nightmare can be put to rest once I get my mri results.

sofie.hang in there hun,glad you're getting help.
Although being a mum is the best thing in the world,its the hardest job in the world.xxx


----------



## gilz82

Vbaby sorry you had such a shit few days :hugs: So glad your colposcopy was ok as it can be. I've been there they aren't pleasant. As for your gp that's brilliant, its great you are getting your MRI tonight. I really hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## molly85

vbaby glad they got yo sqeezedin and thogh it sounds weird lie back and enjoy the clicking of the mri. hgs to yor poor absed lady garden.

we went swimming only for20 mintes but she likes it. shold now be a reglar event build her p to the full hour. Smear test in an hour wish me a relaxedand easy to find cervix


----------



## vbaby3

Don't worry about the smear molly,it really only takes a minute and much easier if you relax.x


----------



## tas1

Good luck vbaby hope the MRI is clear xx


----------



## madcatwoman

god, i dont know when to have my smear done. DTD was pretty painful so i imagine a forced smear to be the same or worse!, i know i'll have to get it done soon though:cry:

does anyone know if its feasable to say babies can react to their jabs 48hrs later? rather than a few hours later?. twice bailey has been screaming so high pitched and painfully today, also very warm(but no temp), it wasnt colic, wasnt reflux, not too hot-hes in his nappy.:shrug: i gave hime calpol in the end, went to lie in our cool bedroom, hes cheered up a bit now(well, he's asleep)

let us know how your scan goes vbaby!


----------



## mamadonna

good luck sequeena :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good luck sequeena! 

going to do a bit of an update on my meeting today but in the meantime i have to HAVE TO forward you all on to a thread in third tri called "how to deal with internet arguements" it is absolutely hilarious and if i could find a poster of it i would so buy it lol lol lol

mad cat i dont think it is entirely impossible for a reaction to happen 48 hours later, i always kept an eye on leos temp etc for 3 days afterwards, i must have done that for a reason i am sure after one of his jab sessions i was told to keep an eye on him for a few days. . . with that said there is a lot of colds and sore throats going around, leo keeps sneezing and obviously has a sore throat so he squeals afterwards in pain could be something as simple as that, if you are worried give your doc a call hun xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Right ladies so i had my meeting with the head midwife today

She was absolutely freaking amazing, i walked into the appointment thinking i know this woman already agrees with me that my case is severe enough for a section i know she isnt going to be agressive so lets just listen to her and see what she says

the first thing she said was right, are you sure you want a section. yes. right i can go downstairs now and get you a date. but it being august i can already tell you it wont be before you dd in fact likely a couple of days afterwards. we need to discuss in full what is going to happen if you go into labour before this time

basically she said that if i were to go into labour before section date i would be, she was very honest, hounded by the midwives to keep going if i am progressing well, and when a doc is faced with a situation where there is no medical reason for a section they will be very blunt and very forceful and you could well end up having to agree with them to shut them up or really really really fight for it. i am not saying this is right but this is what will happen. i think it is important that we fully discuss your previous labour exactly what will happen this time what we can promise you this time and what will not happen. i think that although this is very late in the game i think that we can really get you in a place where you can start to open the door into trusting us again.

i could have kissed her! FINALLY! i wont go into all the details but we talked for 3 hours about everything, we literally went through everything that happened during labour a few things that i had been led to believe had not happened had in fact happened and visa versa, we literally went through my entire trace (it was one of the longest she had seen) for my labour, in the end although very tragic and very traumatic there was very little that they could have done in addition to what they had done to prevent leo from being so ill, she said from the trace there is no reason to expect that he would ever have come out so incredibly ill

pb like you said earlier we looked at all the medical and scientific sides of things and then talked about all the emotion side of things and i felt like i was moving through everything, it was like all the haze surrounding my labour and what happened afterwards was completely lifted and there it all was in black and white, why everything happened, what caused it to happen, and in turn it showed exactly why it wouldnt be likely at all for it to happen again.

after we chatted she was like i am still booking your section, im going to do it now brb with that i sent leo and dh out for a walk so i could process everything and also leo by this point was reaaaaally bored. when she came back she said 30th August is the closest date that we have (which proved me right that the consultants were pushing me back and back until a section date would be after my dd) which is 5 days past my dd. how do you feel. knowing that it is likely i will go into labour before that, knowing that i would have a fight on my hands for a section anyway and having made so much progress with my feelings i said no, push it back further. my hands were absolutely shaking when i said it.

i basically said i am not ignorant or stupid, i know a section poses more risk and actually respiratory wise i know that it can cause problems that otherwise might not even happen with a natural birth so i might end up with a baby being whisked away again because of a section. i feel i have made progress, i dont want major surgery if i can avoid it and now i am working through things properly i think it would be a waste to prolong me fully working through everything. 

so i am booked for a section at 41+4. 5th september. with the intention of trialling natural labour.

we go back next friday to talk through even more stuff and to write an incredibly rigid birth plan, one of which if i feel is not being followed i can call on them to stop and let me have a section


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow jesus christ get a coffee and a cake if you want to read all that! bloody hell!


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Kate I'm glad things got sorted and you have more of an understanding of what happened! And I'm glad your healing emotionally now!
Your having your section when I go to enrol on my course :D

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am so chuffed for you that you got on that course!!!! xkx


----------



## gilz82

Just heading to bed but so glad you feel like you got some resolution today Nomore. You are so brave for pushing your section back and saying you'll give a natural birth a try. Massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## tas1

Thank you but it's more exciting that you have a date where you'll definately have Racheal! 

Oh and my sisters name is Rachel but spent Rachelle just to add to different ways of spelling Rachel lol!

I started the rewards chart today,he has done well on it think I expect too much from him! He gets a star if he (and I put I must before them) washes his hands after going to the toilet (he's a jippo lol) listen to mummy and daddy, put my toys away,eat all my dinner and tea and goes to bed at a good time! If he gets 5 stars he gets sweets if he gets 25 stars he gets a magazine and if he gets 35 or more stars he can go to the cinema or day out! He is aiming for cinema as he really wants to watch smurfs!

I made Caleb laugh a couple of times today so cute,he's ticklish under his chin and tops of his legs!

Best put Caleb in his basket he is asleep now as well so I can get on with tidying up oh the joys lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore you made me cry! I am so bloody proud of you! I am so so happy you have finally seen someone decent and just wish they'd do e this months ago so you had more time to prepare. My advice, same as months ago, is go to the home abs natural birth section and start a thread about the vbac, get yourself some experienced support there to bolster this feeling and give you the strength you need. There are ladies there who have been through it all and can really help. I'm always happy to help if I can but I think women who've had a section under traumatic circumstances and gone on to vbac will be able to do more for you than I can.

On the snot, I had a good couple of weeks of it before labour, I also got prodtomsl labour twice in the two weeks before so you might have a little time yet!

Nice afternoon with my parents and their old friend. Not so impressed with the 1.5 hour walk we were taken in expecting it to be maybe 20 mins end meaning Byron got his tea two hours late; I set off a good hour later than planned; Byron was distraught 40 mins before I could get him in the bath; and Indigo's taken almost an hour to settle. :roll:

Vbaby I'm so sorry about all your stress. :( Got my hopes and prayers sending you good things.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Charlie loves his Jumperoo :cloud9: especially the parrot :rofl: I have uploaded pictures to FB :thumbup:

Today we have been quite busy afterall :dohh: This morning DH went to see the Dr about his dizzy spells and it turns out he has a touch of heat stroke :wacko: hes feeling lots better now though :thumbup: Whilst he was at the Drs me and Oliver put together Charlies Jumperoo whilst Charlie slept :dohh: Then when DH got back we went out :) we went to the White Rose Shopping Centre to HMV so I could by the Zumba disc for our WII :happydance: we then stopped at subway for lunch on our way back to our Drs surgery to have Charlie weighed and for him to have his jabs :cry: He weighs 12lb5oz so 5oz gain in exactly too weeks :( hes gained minimum again :cry: so plan of action is too see how we feel hes feeding over the next two weeks and either take him back in two weeks time for re-weighing or to hang fire until his next jabs on 1st Sept :shrug: the HV has left the ball in our court so to speak :thumbup: Then he had his jabs :cry: he was great when he got the first one except his quivering pet lip came out which was well cute but when the second jab went in he screamed so loud :cry: It took me a little while to settle him down but he settled and so we decided to take Oliver to game for him to trade in his WII games :thumbup: long story short but game dont price match on games and the game Oliver wanted we knew full well it was cheaper elsewhere so after popping to George where I treated myself to a new jacket and new book ;) we headed to our local Asda who do trade-in`s and Oliver got his game :thumbup: We then came home and apart from having our Tesco shop delivered I have spent hours sorting and saving all our photos from our camera/my mobile onto discs :thumbup: I have been so worried about losing all our photos, I have the boys life in photos on both devices and I have been meaning to do it for weeks so I did it today :thumbup:

In other news......tomorrow we are taking the boys to a farm for the day :thumbup: and DH has been offered a contracting job paying 650.00 a day :shock: its in London but he hates London and is really dubious about taking it :wacko: he will be working away Monday-Friday which I`m ok with because I knew contracting would mean him been away from home :thumbup: Of course I will miss him and it will take some getting use to but the lifestyle the pay will afford us is massive .... decisions :dohh:

Off to catch up now ;)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw pb bless you, you are one of the people who helped keep that small crack in the door open in my mind that someone might be able to help me and you gave me so much good advice about it all! that goes for all of you! being able to talk on here about it kept me from being 100% completely closed about it. its like i said i am not ignorant just really damaged from the last time. 

i fully intend on allowing dh to complain about the way the consultants go about bullying anyone who has had a bad past experience instead of making their concerns feel validated and actually offering to arrange a full discussion on it! if it makes even one or two of the consultants there rethink the way they just tried to back me in a corner and allow other women to be able to work through their fears then it will be a job well done lol

i am yet to break the news to my mum who i think was secretly hoping i would have a date so she could go on holiday. . . never mind lol lol lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you for your comments on my Sister`s `new house` situation Ladies :flower:

SK I am so glad your Dr listened and you are getting support you are happy with :hugs:

:hugs: Ozzie Hope you had a nice day with your niece :)

Sequeena sounds like we have another grad babe on the way :happydance: will check out your journal next :thumbup:

NOMORE I have pics of Oliver in neonatal too :cry: and of course now we have similar images of Harry :cry: AND well done you for standing your ground :kiss: I am so proud and happy for you :happydance:

madcat one of the Mums at school whos 2nd daughter will be starting nursery soon told me that her one regret is spending too much time cleaning her house and not enough time enjoying her 2nd and last child....she urged me to cherish every single minute with Charlie if hes going to be our last and leave and put the cleaning on the back burner :thumbup:

:hugs: for an adventful day Peanut sounds like you had a lot planned to do today :wacko:

Molly sounds like a good idea to put off jabs for another week especially if your a tad worried and matt isnt around :thumbup:

Tas I have no advice about your leaking boobs :wacko: sorry not helpful :flower: Like the idea of your reward chart :thumbup: it might seem difficult to stick with to begin with but stick with it because it nearly always produces results ;)

:hug: vbaby sounds like your having a rough time right now :hugs: might be a little late as I am only just catching up now but I hope your scan has gone well :hugs:

Gilz how are you and Noah hon?

Apologises if I have missed anything :flower:


----------



## molly85

Nomore old school consultants think medical thats it sadly we are usually lumps of meat on the slab but glad you have a date and that you feel ready to give vbac a go I so hope you get a birth like mine to give yourself so confidence back.

Jumperoooooooo. I think we are going for the bounce bounce baby, my MIL wants to by Abby a swing I'm not sure as she is happy in her bouncy chair. I'm thinking of asking if she will ut some money towards the bounce bounce as its what abby needs she loves being upright.

SMear went well my quirky sence of humor got me through it. Uncomfortable on my stitched bit but not to bad. Cat apparently there is a speculum fondly known as the virgin speculum that might work for you when you get the nerve up. I went as a achallenge with my neighbour or neither of us would have gone. oh abby was in bed before 8 pm and I will be off in a mo


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly thats exactly why Charlie loves his already :lol: he likes to be upright and be nosy :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol thank you for the code it doesn't work on the bounce bounce either so will go into to store and find out about it and how long the sale lasts. I have a £5 voucher too so would use that getting £17 off if the vouchers have arrived at my parents I canuse them too and get a granny donation, and ask for a swing for number 2 as I doubt I will have a free hand to do rocking lol. late for bed whoops off i go


----------



## PeanutBean

So in answer to your question Molly I've not a clue what we're going to do about money but with no way to afford the £12.5k childcare I'd rather not afford to live at home than not afford to live in a job I've grown to hate. I'm hoping the job gods come good with part time work but we'll see. Once the tax credit system for next tax year is decided I'll be able to calculate all our options and find out what works best for us.

Indigo fed all bloody night while Byron slept through. She woke me at 6.20 and has gone right back to sleep. :( I'm a wreck. DH is at a party tonight in Leeds with comic people so got to negotiate a bedtime that results in Byron sleeping somehow.


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all:flower:

well, we seem to have gotten to the bottom of baileys bottle fighting/refusals of the last few days, things came to ahead yesterday when he was just screaming so painfully whenever he was laid down, or trying to be fed. I also only managed to get a few Oz's into him yesterdat day time.I guess we thought the reflux had been long gone.His crying yesterdat really started to worry me, we decided to try the gaviscon again. at 1st he didnt want his bottle but after we managed to get him to have a few sips he realised it wasnt going to hurt and had the rest and got the gaviscon into him. He slept for hours then(still in his nappy as he had gotten so hot from crying). At bed time he let us give him another bottle with the gaviscon in and drank all of that too(thankgod).
I thought i may have been up in the night with him after the day we had, but no,he slept right through! to 6.30!:happydance:,i even got up in the night just to check on him as he was so quiet. i think he would have slept till 7 actually if it wasnt for dh getting up for work.
So, if hes ok today, we can safely say its the gaviscon making the difference and the reflux is back:shrug:, feeding him this week has been a mare, so hopefully things will improve again.

Madly, its so right what your friend says about house work. i fly around if hes kipping and give the bathrooms/kitchen a good clean, i do what needs to be done, but no more. Dh once said i should give bailey to MIL so i could clean, sorry, but im not having a love affair with the hoover while someone else brings up my boy!.

Molly, thanks for the smear info,:thumbup:i am really dreading it because, well:blush: things feel tight down there, im sure they stitched me up too tight!, im going to see a doc to do it when i do go and speak to her before.


----------



## gilz82

Madly Noah and I are just the same. I've stopped posting about it cos I'm bored listening to me moan about it so god knows how you girls feel :blush:

Our appointment at the children's hospital is monday so not long now :thumbup:

Charlie and Noah are now the same weight! Since he stopped comfort eating and started refusing feeds his weight has slowed right down so only gained 2oz this week taking him to 12lbs 5oz as well.


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Just wanna rant for a minute....since my sister deleting me from fb I have only seen her yesterday I acted normal and spoke to her because we were at my mums for tea and all boys were there but you could feel tension! So my mum and sister had a dig at my OH coming for tea then leaving about half an hour afterwards (we normally finish about 7 after we have cleaned up etc) but if he doesnt come they dig that he doesnt wanna see them feels like nothing we do is good enough for my family and it's starting to fuck (sorry I only swear when I'm made) me off why can't they just be happy or slag us off when we are not there and put a front up like any normal person! So anyways my mum sister BIL and nephew are all going to meadowhall today which has upset Caden because he wanted Cameron (my nephew) to go to a play centre so when I said Cam can't come he's going to meadowhall Caden said can we go there...so I had to say we're not invited well why aren't we invited...so he's upset about that to distract him I let him out a star on his chart even though he didn't do anything! Then we're going to my cousins night do tomorrow and to save petrol etc we were all gonna go in my car (except my parents who are going to day do as well) but now my sister has decided she's going in her car once again Caden will be upset that Cam isn't coming in our car! It's all so pathetic and they all think I need to grow up! I'm feeling quite hurt and lonely now

Anyway....

Cat hope the gavison keeps working for Bailey,these poor babies I wish mummies could take their illnesses away for them!!

Molly glad you enjoyed your smear lol at least it is done now!!

Madly you had a busy day and great about your DH job hope he takes it!!

Vbaby when will you get your results back?

Gilz we're not bored of you moaning it's what we're here for! Sone mums understand on here and the rest of us try to understand! Hope it all gets sorted on Monday!

Hope everyone else is ok!!!

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

oh Nomore your post gave me goosebumps. Well done you for being so brave. I had to read it twice to make sure I had read it right!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Put Dylan down for tummy time (I keep forgetting :blush:) and he promptly licked the mat then fell asleep....

HV coming soon for big weigh-in so fingers crossed.

Ozzie - FedEx me some of that super-duper boobie juice pronto!!

Will try catch up later, off to Ikea with Ds-s shopping for his desk and tv cabinet to finish off new room :thumbup:

hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LMAO Loopy :haha:

I need a rant too.....we met DH's friend's fiancee last night. She's ok, I guess. I'm still friends with his ex (I posted in Baby Club about all this). Honestly, do you try and tell someone you just met to ignore your baby's cry? That he has a nice quiet cry and you could ignore it? :growlmad: On top of that, don't tell me not to feed my baby. I feed on demand and he clusterfeeds in the evening. It's just how it is! I had to bite my tongue. I did say that it's different when it's your baby. Try ignoring your baby's cries. It just doesn't work! :gun: I think she's a bit full of herself though. Thankfully, I probably only have to see her one more time before DH's friend goes to Germany and she goes back to England. Maybe I'm just hormonal, but I think trying to tell someone how to parent that you just met is so out of line!!!!!!!!! 

On top of that, I clearly expressed to DH that I did not want her to hold him because I did not know her. I was fine with his friend because we know him and I trust him. So what did the prat do? Hands Alex to her while I'm in the bathroom!!!!! We had a massive row last night because Alex was crying and I needed a break and I got the old line of that he's tired and needs sleep for his work!!!! FUCK YOU!!!!! I'm tired too! Probably moreso than you! I actually screamed that I hated him so much and told him he was fucking useless :lol: He's been really nice to me today, but I'm still very mad. I'm not sure I want to even go out with him tomorrow :cry: I'd rather just keep Alex at home and cuddle with LO. Fuck DH. :grr:


----------



## tas1

Oh ozzie men never think! My OH knows now to listen to me about the kids or I'll turn into a pyshco mummy lol! 

And that is out of line from that lady! Has she got kids? Poor little mites if she does 

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

morning everyone,
Well I had my mri last night,and very glad its done.If I ever need another I will be asking for sedation,it was horrible,just so claustrophobic,I didn't realize the tunnel was gonna be so narrow.
Anyway,I should have my results back today.Gonna ring my doc after lunch to see if they're in.My stomach is in knots even with my 'relaxer' tablets.
My friend is calling up in a bit,so at least my mind will be occupied,and she's always good for a laugh!!

Nomore,i'm really delighted for you hun,so glad you're feeling happy now!x

Peanut,we've been in some pickles as far as money is concerned,but i think something always turns up,we've not been left homeless or without food yet lol!!
I've defiinately learned this wk,between my dads scare,and now my scare,your health is your wealth.

Molly i doubt you'd get much use out of a swing at this stage.We have a swing and a bouncer(the swing is borrowed)Teagan does prefer the swing but you can't really use them past 6 months so a jumperoo would definbately be a better option for granny donations!
my friend is due any minute now,so sorry if i've forgotten anyone.
Will come back on once i get results,fingers crossed they come through today and i'm not left hanging for the wk end!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

tas1 said:


> Oh ozzie men never think! My OH knows now to listen to me about the kids or I'll turn into a pyshco mummy lol!
> 
> And that is out of line from that lady! *Has she got kids?* Poor little mites if she does
> 
> Xx

Nope, lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thank you ladies! feeling really good about things still today so have obviously made the right decision! today is exactly 1 month until it is the latest she will arrive and although i am in pain, leo wants his mummy back and i can not stand being heavily pregnant in this heat anymore i am holding on to the fact that i have an actual end date. if i think the 5th as my dd then if she comes earlier than that then it will be a surprise you know?

well i do not think potty training leo is going to be easy at all anymore! i am sort of easing him into it over the next couple of months, he seems to be really really scared of having a poo and a wee, he holds his poo in - not for long but still - so lately ihave been leaving his nappy off and getting him to tell me when he needs a wee/poo and asking him if he wants a nappy or to try on the big boy daddy potty. no pressure. well about an hour ago dh was talking to me and you know how distracting dh's can be leo was going a bah a bah - which ishis word for nappy ie he was telling me he needs to do a wee/poo - and what with dh talking i just did not realise what leo was trying to tell me, he couldnt get a nappy out of the bag himself like he normally can - he even puts his pull up ones on himself half the time - andi literally caught the look of panic on his face as he ran over to me weeing. i of course was going wow you clever boy look daddy leo is doing a wee wee like a big boy daddy boy with his winky out wow! but no didnt work leo went absolutely balistic, it took him an hour to calm down everytime i bought it up to say mummy thinks you are clever for doing a wee wee like daddy did you see it! he would get violent and go off on one again

i have made him less scared of poos he now likes to do one so he can look at it lol but wees, maybe its because if you are desperate you just cant stop yourself whereas with a poo poo you can . . . dunno but man did i feel guilty that i didnt get there in time to make him not panic. . . once i got there with a towel and convinced him to wee wee on the towel and thought we were making progress but now . . . hmm


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh god ozzie i hate hate hate that people give parenting advice when it hasnt been asked for when they have kids let alone when they do not

i wouldnt give advice on dunno puppies as i dont have a clue what to do with them! so why would anyone give advice on babies when they dont have them? especially as babies can vary so much in what they do and do not like and require . . . weirdo! if she wanted to bond with you she should have said oh he is cute tell me about him then shut the hell up!

i am so mad for you that your dh let her hold him! if youhad decided that she was ok then you may have done it but as you were not keen plus it was done on the sneaky it is even more annoying


----------



## tas1

Ozzie that's even worse she doesn't have kids!!

Kate bless Leo he'll get there! I just let Caden tell me when he was ready to use the toilet as I was totally clueless actually my plan was to leave him til Caleb came but he decided himself lol! It must be strange for them to go from having a nappy on to having pants or nothing on then feeling wee running down your leg!

I'm sat in the kids indoor soft play,Caleb has just been sick on me and it was alot so had to change him but I stink of sick lol he's now asleep and I need a wee

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im just going to keep him with his nappy off, its more than hot enough, even if he doesnt go in the potty and i have to keep wiping up mess i dont mind, sounds horrible but i think if i just keep letting him have accidents he will get used to seeing the wee wee come out and get used to the sensations etc, he is such a sensitive little thing my brother was the same he was physically ready to train for ages but he was just so sensitive about it!


----------



## molly85

sorry nomore i nearly wet my self at that poor kid, abby has had a few changing table accidents then i panic trying to saveher clothes lol.

Well Abby has gone from tummy time is for napping or screaming to push ups yikes.

Ozzie block your ears to my next comment but seen as DH is being a dick you might like it.
Bloody Tesco Direct consider thebouncy thing not a toy WTF? I some how need to seeif madly knows who she or her hubby spoke to to get that discount. OK abbby is on her play mat and hasmoved sideways bleeding heck.

PB I see your dilema 12.5k is alot more than half my salary so yup I'd stay home or do agency work. I am yet tofind out if my job is safe grrrr


----------



## vbaby3

Still no results.:wacko:
After ringing the place that did the mri,they confirmed they faxed it this morning.Wasn't at docs office,so rang them back and they faxed it again.
Been hounding the docs all afternoon,the results are there,but secretary won't tell me anything over phone.She said doc has still 3 more patients to see today,but will prob ring me before she goes home.
My nerves are shot!!!just really hoping doc doesn't just head off for the wk end without ringing me:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i hate hate hate waiting for test results like that! round here it is no news is good news so you wait around for like 2 weeks and then panic thinking erm what if i have missed their call! or the postman has lost your letter for an appointment in thepost of something! grrr hate it!


----------



## tas1

Argh that is annoying vbaby! X


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Off to catch up Ladies but heres us!

Today we went to Cannon Hall Farm near Barnsley (about 30mins away!) it was such a lovely day despite me feeling crap :) There was so much to do and we even made rabbit masks in the activity room and Oliver also got his first tattoo (only kidding!) he got one of those wash off glitter ones its a pirate ship :winkwink: We took picnic food and I spent the day with Charlie in his carrier although the farm was more than buggy friendly :thumbup: Charlie loves to be carried so I took advantage of the chance :lol: When we got back I went for a lie down because I truly feel rubbish :cry: Charlie isnt feeling much better either since we got back hes beyond grizzly and has been crying on and off all eve and refusing to nap :shrug: I gave calpol earlier but it doesnt seem to have helped :cry: I thought it might be after effect of his jabs yesterday although he was fine yesterday after them :wacko: he has two red lumps on his legs from the jabs but he has also been chewing Daisys ear off so maybe its his teeth as well because I put my knuckle in his mouth and he was chomping on it big time :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: for a crap night Peanut :( I hope tonight goes well daddyless :kiss:

madcat reflux sucks but am glad the gaviscon is working for Bailey and that he still managed to sleep through for you bless him :hugs:

Gilz we dont mind you moaning :kiss: thats what we are here for and I think out of all the reflux babes you got it tough :hugs: Glad Noahs appointment is just around the corner and I cannot believe they both weigh the same now :dohh:

Tas :hugs: families eh!?!?!?!?!?!?

:lol: a Dylan and his tummy time Loopy :rofl: Hope you had fun shopping ;)

:hug: Ozzie men just dont get it :trouble: I wont go into the monumental row me and DH had last night that carried on until about 1.30am this morning :growlmad: 

NOMORE bless your little Leo :cloud9: Oliver would never poo on the potty so literally when we started potty training it was on the toilet for poos but he wouldnt wee on the toilet so for a wee the potty :dohh: funny how they all have their little preferences/habits :) I think its sooooooo cute ;)

vbaby I hope you get your results soon :hugs: the waiting game is bloody crap!

Molly Charlie doesnt do tummy time at home but he will do it happily at baby class :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh and forgot to add as we speak my Sister is admitting herself back into hospital to go onto the transitional ward with Harry :wohoo: hes off oxygen but still been tube fed although he has taken a bottle too :thumbup: Bad news is my Sister might be on the ward with him for about a week so am hands on with having my niece :) I am getting quite use to having three kids ;)


----------



## molly85

Lol I saw you piggy picks Madly so cute.

Loving the carrier to though now I can do our hill we live on I take the pram. 

Well after abby not eatting, i had a thought she hates her food slow, so I would get a sippy cup as she has previously tried fast teats and doesn't seem bothered. 
2oz gone in minutes shes not sure on the spout so got fussy but she took 9oz between 7 and 8.30 so i am a little less concerned onher intake


----------



## molly85

ohhh and a little girl Madly. Tellthat hubby of yours to take that job and to consider having a third say this time next year mwahhhhhhh I am so evil.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh vbaby, have you had a call but haven't told us or have they not rung? :growlmad:

I'm just finishing off on here so I can go to bed. DH made me tea before he left so it was quite a while ago so just had some cereal. Had a sore tummy again today. I still get it on and off but not for days and days like early after the birth. Indigo and I both have sticky eyes today. :( She had hers this morning but mine has come on this evening. Both in our left so I've probably infected myself when cheek to cheek. Says something about my immunity right now given that Byron had them for a year and I never once did. It feels like it's drying out and I can't see properly in the corner where there is a bit of gunk. Poor babies having this. :(

Both kids were asleep by 9pm which is normal really when there are two of us so I feel moderately pleased with myself especially given the eye and another headache and no sleep last night. DH is at a schmooze party in Leeds. He was a bit nervous and in the past would drink to compensate and get totally smashed. He doesn't want to be smashed because that's no good for solid networking so I really hope he is able to control himself. He very rarely drinks now but he loves drinking and being drunk and his family are all alcoholics or very nearly (his granddad died from alcoholism). I am sure they have an alcohol addiction gene. Anyway, I'm always a bit anxious about his drinking. The more drunk he is the more sober he thinks he is which could be a problem getting home from Leeds!


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

Madly these jabs are bloody awful for our babes arent they?, i still can be sure that baileys probs didnt have anything to do with them:shrug: 
I hope charlie is feeling better.

PB i hope your DH didnt come home any worse for wear!:growlmad:. as for the drink, my uncle died from it in the end too, messed up his liver so badly in the end. My dad stopped drinking perminantely after that, and i never had a taste for it anyway.

We ive had a crap night/evening. ANOTHER bad stomach again. only this time along with (nearly) squits and feeling sick i had stomach cramps to rival my induction!:cry:. I felt truely shocking, it went on for 5 hours before i got any kip. its pissing me off now:growlmad: I dont think these yogurts im drinking are doing much.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madcat sorry you had such a crap night :(

dh is in my bad books lol lol i knew that me and leo would get his cold but you know when you think back to the last cold you remember being miserable but you dont remember just how much . . . well what could be worse than having a cold, having a dh who is a drama queen with a cold, a toddler who is even more of a drama queen (but is far cuter with it) plus being heavily pregnant, plus not being able to take anything for it, plus having to look after ds alone all day as dh is working all day again . . . at least when baby is here yeah i will have two babies to look after when i have a cold but at least i will be able to take everything under the sun to make it through the day!

grrrrrr

such a nice day outside cloudy, litttle bit windy, nice and cool but so ill i just cant bring myself to leave the house :(


----------



## PeanutBean

You and me both nomore. DH is now showered but still extremely worse for wear. He's spent the morning in bed with Indigo while I showered and sorted Byron out. Don't know what time he got home but he texted at half 11 to say he would be two hours so when Byron came in at quarter to three I realised there was a problem. He wasn't replying to texts or answering the phone (it had run out of charge) so I came downstairs praying he was on the settee and he was. Byron had to come in with me so DH could sleep on his own in Byron's bed. Indigo woke at quarter to 1, quarter past 2, 5 and half 6. I've had hardly any sleep at all. Against the odds my conjunctivitis seems improved in that my eye at least is less sticky than it was. Day 4 of bad head and this has been here all morning so can only get worse later. Byron has just peed litres all over his chair in the kitchen and the floor having already gone on the potty a bunch of times by himself and wearing only undies so now difficulty in going to the potty. Well pissed off about that! He now has the shame of wearing a nappy all day again.

I've been copying photos on to a USB stick so I can get up to date with prints (will still need to buy a bunch of albums!). Need to get some pics off my camera first and naturally the PC has decided the USB is in permanent use to will have to restart to get the USB out. We have thunderstorms here so walking the dog will no doubt be interesting. Sigh. I can tell it's going to be one of those days all day long!

Things are going for Sequeena. She's gone into hospital now. Dunno why but they've put her on a continuous monitor. Stupid machines.


----------



## molly85

Eugh hugs PB.

Evil monitors they are truly pants I am sure they report more heart beat dips than actually happen thus getting interventions that are not needed. 

I have already mentally been workingon my birth plan for number 2 if I have another induction and it will not involve a drip or a monitor. Maybe some lovely gas and air mmmmmmmmm


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly you got me thinking about my birth plan - check me out! i dont even know where to start! there will be a lot of things on there that will ease my mind but mostly dh's (who is still crying on and off thinking we are going to loose our baby, he didnt get to listen to half of what the head midwife told me so is still concerned we see her again next friday so hopefully it will help him)

so the things that have already been suggested to be on there is to:

listen to me when i raise any sort of concern
communicate with me everything that is currently happening whether that be good or bad
to take into account that i have had a traumatic previous birth

i want to put on there something about them getting dh involved in the monitoring. when i looked at our traces it was very very obvious when leo got into distress she didnt even need to point it out to me. i am thinking if i ask them to give dh a brief way of seeing if baby is in distress it might make him feel like he has a little control and a lot more understanding of the whole monitoring thing. . . does that sound a little far fetched? i mean when leo was in distress no monitors went off beeping or anything so it was a case of them having to check me every now and then i think if dh feels like he understands what the traces means he can look at it whenever he wants in between the midwives looking at it so if he spots anything before they do he can say something?

is that too much of a stretch? i know if he can get the understanding down even if its a case of if the squiggles go above this line call us over or something?

other than that i want to have a much more detailed birth plan (obviously not an essay) than my "go with the flow" birth plan last time


----------



## madcatwoman

PB ive been getting all my photos printed too. I just think you dont look at them so much on a pc, im starting albums for bailey

molly "lovely G&A?" it did nowt for me!, didnt even tickle the sides excpet make me feel dizzy(ontop of everything else that was something i could do with out lol)

BTW, i never got to draw up a birth plan with my MW, but i did it myself in the end, it was pretty pointless though as no-one looked at it. I had in it what drugs i would except and they were offering me the ones i wouldnt! lol, i had to tell everyone about my emetophobia a million times, a few didnt even know what it ment. Its fair to say no-one looked at the birth plan.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thats why i am doing mine with the head midwife, it will be going on top of my file on a bright green piece of paper, when i call in to say i am coming in my name will be flagged up and whoever gets me (lucky them!) has to read the plan and follow it. she said who ever is in charge of the shift will be checking in to make sure the plan is being followed and everything is going ok - at the end of the day they know if i do not feel comfortable that i will get stressed that it will be determintal to labour progressing and i will end up with a c section again, she has worked very hard to get me to the point where i agreed to vbac i think if anyone fecked up with me she will be majorly peed off lol


----------



## PeanutBean

They only look at your birth plan if you have a meeting with the SoM I think! Mine got circulated wide and far because of the gbs stuff so nomore should get the same privilege! I don't see why DH shouldn't be given a role to look at the trace if that would help but are you sure it would? I see him looking at it constantly instead of you, totally stressed out with every contraction. Also, it's their job to be doing it. If they didn't pick up on what you can see obviously now then they weren't doing their job. There are two problems with traces, 1) heart dips with contractions are normal, do we suppose hearts only dip when mums are being monitored? Of course not so there is unnecessary intervention from the traces. 2) Mums are ignored. The mws line up their mums on machines and pop by once in a while assuming all is well unless they hear a beep when they should be with their mums, watching them, looking for signs of distress in the mum and listening to how they are feeling as an anxious concerned mum may well have reason for being so, after all the baby is in them and it's their bodies that are doing the work.

Sorry for the rant but whilst there are reasons for continuous monitors there are also reasons to avoid them. My advice would be to think round the issue and how each of you will respond to the monitors, or how you'd like them to be responded to. It's good to highlight you want the woman-centred approach and full information about everything. I'd be tempted to remind them about proper informed consent which goes out the window in the labour ward for some reason, perhaps because women are too stupid to understand...

Best get cracking nomore!

Well I've hot earache now and generally feel really shit. Obviously I am well infected. DH has walked the dog, fed Byron and has just gone upstairs so they can both have a sleep. Which means I can't. Despite being ill and having had no sleep taking care of our children. It's only once ever but my patience is wearing thin. I'll never understand how 'real' illness can apparently be worked through but a hangover can't.

Best get myself some lunch.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know the last few weeks i have been getting myself to two three o clock before getting really impatient for dh to come on his break, today i am just trying to get thehouse really clean, strangley leo loves to help out with everything clothes washing and is really good at hanging the clothes for washing lol but now we have run out of coat hangers he isnt so impressed and is getting increasingly bored, i felt ok after a small coffee earlier so might have to have half a cup of coffee now and half at like 4 and that might make me get through the day . . . might! tell me about it! dh was like i have been ill for longer so i ever so gently reminded him of how i have been sick, in pain, and suffering on an 8-9 out of ten level for sometime now and on top of that i have the same cold so shut it! lol lol lol he always pulls the oh i need a lay in because of my cold thing so i am like errr ok but i'll have you know same cold, no medication allowed and heavily pregnant. full sto pyou woss


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,
I did get a call from my doc at 8 last night.There's good and bad,and to be honest i found it hard to concentrate on what she was saying coz i started another anxiety attack.
As far as ms goes there's no sign of anything like thatb or brain tumour or anything thank god.
But there are other growths in my brain that shouldn't be there.The doc who read the mri mentioned tuberous sclerosis,which i'm trying NOT to google.My gp said it would be highly unlikely to have this and get to 35 without displaying symptoms,its usually childhood when it presents itself,so doubts this is the cause.
My original symptoms would have nothing to do with this anyway,so doc said this is basically a red herring thrown into the mix,something i would have never known about had i not had the mri,but because they're there we can't ignore it,so i'm now waiting on a neurologist appointment.Luckily as i have health insurance i'll get seen as soon as possible.Her secretary is ringing about for me nxt wk and getting me in with whoever can see me soonest.
Needless to say i'll need a repeat prescription for these relaxers.I'm in a state,and they're helping me not dwell on things and sleep well.The logical me keeps saying its prob nothing,something i've had all my life,causing no harm,and if i'd never had the mri i'd be none the wiser,but then of course every now and then panic sets in.

Anyway,had a nice morning out with oran shopping,left shay and teagan home with dh.Trying to keep busy!!
Will catch up on everyone elses news now.x


----------



## vbaby3

I didn't bother with a birthplan either,coz I never know what I want until I'm there in the thick of it,But nomore after your previous experience your birthplan should be thoroughly read through and adhered to.
Gas and air,shite!!!Grand in the very early stages but by the time I was 6/7cm's I fucked it on the floor!It was actually annoying me,so I just went au naturel for the last part.

Peanut,hope your feeling ok soon,naughty dh!But I do believe we all have to let our hair down every now and then,and if getting pissed is the way then so be it!That would also be my way of letting my hair down!!You should go out and treat yourself to some ME time,I know awkward when bf'ing,but even a couple hrs shopping kiddiefree,or get your hair done or something.
Teagan is all snots again too,and sticky eyes!

Sorry you'd a shit night madcat.Teagan is semi back to herself,and is sleeping through from 9pm until 6isham,7am this morning.I'm waiting for this '4 month sleep regression to happen,it happened with both my boys,and was a pure nightmare!Hoping Teagan skips that bit!


----------



## loopylollipop

:hugs::hugs: Vbaby, try to stay objective about the MRI results. I tend to explain to patients prior to MRI that the chances are we will find something, but then the trick is working out whether it is of consequence. From memory about 1 in 8 is 'normally abnormal'. They are so clear and precise we are seeing things that are probably a normal variant. None of our anatomy is exactly the same as the next persons...:hugs::hugs:

Dylans tummy time has had exactly the same result today! In less than two minutes he was asleep. He seems to love it on his little tummy. Sleeping that is.

The HV has stressed me out again. He is 12 weeks and 8lb 13oz. His weight and length have dipped off his own personal centile :cry: She has asked me to go see the GP who wont do anything. My professional head is unconcerned, but Mummy me couldnt stop the tears:cry: He is well and doing all the things he should. I know if I ff fed him he would gain weight quicker but is that really all its about?? So he hits the bottom centile, what then?? SHe has encouraged me to continue bf, but then upsets me about his weight and length. WTF??

Love to all, off to build the second flat pack item. TV cabinet done, now to the desk. Will have to take LO up too, wonder if he will do down again....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z1n9p_amSs


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks loopy,its hard to stay objective and calm,but i'm trying.My gp was reassuring too.I think the fact i've 3 kids under 5 thats adding to my stress,coz even if god forbid something happened to me,or i got ill or anything i'd have them to think about 1st and foremost,not just myself.
Anyway after a bit of googling i agree with my gp that its prob not tuberous sclerosis,so i'm a bit more relaxed about things now.I just hope I don't have to wait too long to see the neurologist.

I think Dylan is doing great!8lb 13 sounds fab considering he was soooo teeny weeny when he was born.You know yourself he's just fine,us mummies just like a good oul cry lol!!x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello ladies sorry I've not been on, I've been on holiday and had no internet access! It's been killing me!

I will catch up but is there anything major I've missed? (like new babies lol) xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sequeena is in labor, last I heard :flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw vbaby sorry that it wasnt 100% clear results the who limbo thing is normally the most annoying part. it sounds to me like everything is fine just like you said they need to investigate it just to confirm! hope you get your appointment soon just so you can start relaxing!

poor sequeena seems to have been labour for like 2 weeks now bless her! 

yeah there is no hoping that they will stick to my birth plan they HAVE to stick to it. the head midwife was majorly pist when i told her some of the poor level of care during and after my labour so no doubt if i reported that i wasnt listened to again she would flip, she has holiday for the last week of august so hoping to pop before or after then lol also because of previous section they cant give me anything that caused the problems last time.

pb you have a point about whether it would distract dh too much but to be honest both him and my mum were bloody useless in my labour last time lol you know when you do things to help you focus and get through the contraction, well i was shaking my feet, my mum came along and held my feet down and wouldnt let go even though i was kicking her

and when i had my epidural i had a massive contraction in the middle of it, dh was holding my gas and air and all of a sudden it was on the floor, dh was asleep . . . .

i think to be honest it would give him something to do other than worry about me. also i am thinking get him really well read up on my birth plan so if they suggest something i am against or they arent doing something, he can jump in for me and point it out


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

for god sake bloody useless, leo is afraid of the microwave, almost always has been so we have to tell him we are aboutto use it and tell him to go in another room or he absolutely flips, dh doesnt tell him switches it on so leo has run up to me and pulled sh&t loads of my hair out . . so pist! dh "does it make a difference telling him" would it make a difference if i go i am about to pop a balloon behind your head or just doing it without telling you doi!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear nomore! I would've killed anyone trying to stop me do my thing in labour! Maybe you're right a distraction would be good so long as he doesn't make you anxious reading too much into things.

Loopy your bloody hv! :growlmad: Why should bf be less good than formula for gaining weight? It makes no sense...

Vbaby I'm so glad it hasn't turned up any of the nasty things you googled but I'm sorry things aren't yet resolved. :( I'm not at all surprised you are so anxious. I know I would be too. :hugs: I was listening to an article on woman's hour a few days ago about breast cancer screening. If I have the figures right it was of 2000 being screened about 45 would have a positive diagnosis but if they weren't screened only 35 would go on to have breast cancer diagnosis. So 10 would show symptoms that wouldn't ever actually affect them. It's the same with prenatal screening. If you go looking for something you're more likely to find it. So it doesn't that everything that is found is dangerous. I hope you are one of those people and it turns out to be nothing of consequence.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i was kicking her so hard pb and all they said was aw look she must be getting close she is making all the right noises, contractions are strong and back to back and look so is kicking her mother do you have the urge to push - not the baby out but my mum i did lol lol lol lol i think he felt so helpless last time especially as i literally went from having a contraction every 4 mins for 30 second s or whatever its supposed to be when you go in to having a sweep to having 8 increibly strong contractions every 10 mins literally within 20 mins of the sweep - safe to say another thing not happening to me is any sweeps, if she doesnt come out by herself by the 5th then its official eviction notice and it will be a section but i do not want anyone trying to force this baby along im not even bothered about doing the usual hot curries and sex to help things along it obviously stressed me and leo out last time so if it isnt completely natural then do not even bother offering it to me!

i am hoping to avoid an epidural this time, i am looking into good ways to ensure baby is is correct position and things to help ease back labour and postions that i can do whilst being monitored that will speed things along. the reason i had the epidural last time was when i was examined i was fully expecting them to go almost there as that was what everyone else was expecting nope still1.5cm and it instantly made me go what! how on earth am i going to cope with this for longer than a few more hours? 

and you are right! gas and air was brilliant when the contractions were just beyond manageable but when they really kicked in well, i might as well have chucked it at my mum to stop her holding my feet lol lol lol lol oh fyi she isnt invited this time lol she is looking after ds lol lol lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Not much of an update here :wacko: Charlie is still unhappy despite the fact that he is now feeding well without the Gaviscon in his bottles :sad1: Hes been dead grizzly over the last few days and tbh hasnt quite been himself for the last 10days or so :wacko: He had diahorrea for about 10 days which I mentioned to HV but she didnt bat an eyelid and today we have had no dirty nappies so :shrug: I have decided to see how he goes over the next few days and if am not any happier take him back to see our GP :thumbup: Now hes over 3mths old and it seems his reflux has gotten better I cant help but feel that this unhappiness is because there is an underlying problem which we just arent seeing which he has had all along :shrug: maybe am been paranoid but I just cant get the feeling out of my head that theres something else :cry:

Molly if money wasnt an object then am sure having another baby wouldnt be either but if I am totally honest although I feel sad I might never experience pregnancy and birth again am not sure my poor body could take it :dohh:

Peanut glad your DH got home in one piece and :hugs: for gunky eyes poor little indigo :( Hope your feeling better :hugs:

madcat :hugs: for poorly tummy .... mine currently ranges from not been able to go to not been able to stop :dohh:

:hugs: for bugs NOMORE but I agree once baby is here you can drug yourself to the eyes balls to cope not much fun been pregnant ... sending lots of love and :kiss:

:hug: vbaby am not really sure what to say except I hope to its one of those things that have always been there not bothering you and never will and like you say had you not had the MRI you might never had known :hugs: keep us posted hon :thumbup: as for sleeping Charlie is back to waking for a bottle anytime from 4am onwards after half of his life sleeping through :dohh: hope its not that sleep regression your talking about ;)

Cute video Ozzie :)

Loopy :hugs: I can understand your worry `as a mummy` over Dylans weight I have the same issue .... in my mind I know hes healthy etc etc but he just hung onto the 9th centile this weigh in after he dropped the last two times :cry: ^^ I do think there is something underlying with him though :wacko: I agree with your HV ( shoot me :blush: ) your doing so well BF stick with it :kiss:

As for a birth plan I had one and my main point was `I WANT TO BE TOLD ABOUT ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING!` Speak to me, inform me and ask me dont just go ahead I want to feel like I am the one giving birth and been involved in the birth of my Son not just someone in the room .... and yeah it was basically put like that to the MW and when it came to me having to go to theatre I said to the consultant `take me on one provisor, you speak to me throughout and you keep me informed, I dont give a crap what might be going on I want to know ..... if you dont be warned now I will complain, I will not go through a repeat of my other Son`s birth experience!`

Hope you had a lovely holiday Pink :kiss:

Sorry if I have forgotten anything :flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly you never do forget anything! you are like super memory chick! every time i com eon here i read back and go yes x has happened y has happened and all i can remember is well to be exact for this round of reading back - that sequeena is still in labour lol i cant even remember what i wrote! i am sure i must repeat myself often based on that lol

i am really hoping to not have a reflux baby but man if i did you guys have put so much advice out there on this thread! 

i am wanting a third but although with three i would HAVE to think financials because two can share a room for a time but 3 and then having the arguement of well one shouldnt have their own room s and the others not arguement would mean higher rent higher well everything really, my main reason for not wanting a third too quickly is that i need to ensure that i fully recover from leos birth and also the lead up to this birth, this pregnancy has not been easy on any level, in fact i said to dh just today that although i loved being pregnant with leo and when rachael kicks it makes it all ok for a few seconds i can well do without being pregnant for at least 3 years lol


----------



## PeanutBean

How come you had a sweep when you were already in labour nomore? :/. If it helps feel free to read my birth story again for tips on going au naturale.

I hope nothing's wrong with Charlie, Madly, but I know how you are about your gut feelings. :hugs:

DH finally took over with Byron's bath. Apart from the short dogwalk with Byron I've done everything today. On top of the usual I've also been to the shops and cleaned the windows. What's that all about?! My head is really splitting and together with my bad eye, bad ears, snotty nose and swollen tonsils I feel like I am carrying the weight of the world on my neck. :( The longer DH feels ill the less tolerant I feel. He was sick on the train home then sick again late afternoon. He might have been sick again tonight too. How bloody much did they let him drink? God I wish he knew how to moderate. He says he wishes he could always know how this feels so he never gets drunk like that again. I'm glad he's hating it but it be easier if he just didn't drink at all, or at least not without me to limit him. Why do ken find it so funny to get each other into a terrible state? I wonder if their primitive inner person is thinking he'll reap the rewards of woman and food having wasted his rival? :shrug:


----------



## tas1

Evening

Vbaby I do too hope it's nothing and I won't say try not to worry because I know you will! Hopefully the relaxers will help! 

Loopy dont worry about dylans weight he will tell you if he's hungry and as long as he is putting on it's fine! Your doing a great job BFing!!

Pink glad you had a nice holiday! Where did you go?

Madly I hope Charlie is just having a couple of off days! I don't think he poo is anything to go by as Calebs poo is running most of the time I think it gets better when they start weaning!

Pb hope you feel better soon

Madcat I think you should go to doctors about your tummy,as I'm sure iron tablets just make you constipated not loose!

Molly are you pregnant again?

Kate I think asking your DH to do stuff during labour is a good idea as men always feel useless in labour so it might make him more relaxed!

Hope sequeena has Thomas soon!

Gilz hope your well!!

Have I missed anyone? I agree with you Kate madly doesn't forget a thing!!

Well my day has been boring ish without Caden! I decided not to go to my cousins evening do as it would be too much for Caleb and just a long night! So my sister rang and said that cam would be upset I felt like saying well caden was yesterday but couldn't be bothered! Just gonna feed Caleb and put to bed as we are watching a film tonight!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know pb odd right? i was only 1.5cm but was already having regular contractions but literally after she did it they started coming thick and fast they just werent doing anything at that stage i went onto delivery suite to be monitored because my blood pressure was high and they all assumed i was down there to give birth at any point! 

no one is coming near me lol i am totally going to read your birth story again, i am thinking of staying home for as long as i can, i know i want to be monitored the further along i am but i dont want to be confined to a bed, i know you can move around ok whilst being monitored but not completely freely . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha tas i think i might go through all the updates one day with a pen and paper and surprise everyone!

i have a wedding that i am going to on the 24th sep, if i do end up with a section on the 5th sep then it isnt leaving much time to recover to the point where i want to go out for the whole day and kids arent invited so . . . dunno, the earlier she comes the more likely it will be that i go but at £150 per head erm there is a little pressure . . . oh well! i'll be like oh sorry cant come just had surgery/squeezed an oversized melon out my va jay jay (delete as appropriate) lol 

anyway my point is dont worry about it tas! some people dont understand what it is like to have a very small child or to have only given birth recently and they make unusually strong demands but when they are in that position they are the first to go oh you unreasonable cow lol water off a ducks back with me i am afraid, i am the only one with a small child in my family, although i am lucky i have cousins that are only 2 years older than leo lol so have understanding aunts, but from my generation i know they are all like i dont understand why she cant get a sitter or i dont understand why she only trusts her mum to babysit . . . because it is my child! not a bloddy hamster lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

and i wouldnt trust half of them with my beloved hamster god rest her soul lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

why do people do it? there is a lady in 3rd tri at the mo who has been made scared of birth by her neighbours constant labour horror stories, everyone so far has just gone oh hun it isnt helpful at all is it and my labour was bad but 1 i wouldnt harp on about it to a pregnant lady and 2 you dont care once baby is here etc etc you know so basically posting reassurance, this one cock has just gone ha ha ladies what you need to understand is the worst can happen expect to rip hole to hole and anything better is a bonus, like really . . . was anyone on there suggesting labour is anything but labour! we all know what it is about it is shoved down our throats every day but well done for making the op feel really stupid for not wanting to have everyone sharing hole to hole rip stories with her when she is already scared, well freaking done!


----------



## molly85

Me pregnant don't thinkl so i just think to much.

I just had way to good a labour lol

Wewent to the odium fire show to day abby has been baught a fisher price train and a rocking lion both 2ndhand but lovely.

Vbaby hgs is all i can say.

Loopy if hes not screaming round the clock etc i bet hes fine HV's talk out theirs arses.

Nomore loing your son scared of the microwave he'll never put anything random in it but your poor hair.

PB more hugs.
who else?????

oh claire hope it was a fab holiday


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know! poor thing! its because he doesnt like to be made jump and when it stops it goes beep beep really really loudly, our old one you could tell it was going to beep because the humming changed but this one scares the hell out of him. he also hates the tv because it is the worlds most gay complicated tv that only men buy if you press the wrong button on the wrong remote (there are 3 all essential to the use of the gay tv) it suddenly fuzzes really loudly which makes leo jump too 

i have two horn like hair bits on either side of my head from where he has pulled so much out in his scaredness this month so far! i explained to him today that his mickey mouse that he cuddles is also scared of the microwave, hoover and tv and if leo is scared then so is mickey so instead of running over and hurting mummy he should go to his room and make sure that mickey is ok. when i told him this he cuddled his mickey bear for about 20mins bless him i am hoping this works . . . i can not loose any more hair this way lol


----------



## molly85

Could you maybe get him to program the microwave and teach him the clock. Get him to face it rather than be scared. Funny little kid, did you say he was going to be tested for something or was taht someone else?


----------



## PeanutBean

Finally in bed. Full on migraine with nausea. Night all.


----------



## tas1

Aaarrrggghhh all I wanna do is have a nice relaxing bath sort some stuff out for car boot in morning watch abit of tv then bed but instead I have both boys in my bed trying to get them to sleep....it's just Caden that is being a bum as he won't sleep I think his day out has tired him out too much so he's being naughty he has lost his toys and this time I am going to put it in the cupboard so he can earn it back.....where is OH downstairs 'I feel sick you have to come down stairs to get Caleb now' whilst I was trying to put Caden to bed...I told him I hope he is sick coz Caden was so close to going to sleep!! So annoyed wish I had my bath earlier instead of looking on eBay lol serves me right

Kate I think the mickey mouse and facing the fear is a good idea!

Molly are they Christmas presents or toys for now? I'm being so tight and putting stuff I buy away for Christmas lol I just run out of things to buy Caden so have to!

Xx


----------



## tas1

Night pb hope you feel better in morning x


----------



## molly85

There for when shes older not presents for an occasion there frommy parents we paid £30 for both ipitched in £10.


----------



## tas1

That's good Molly! Toys are so expensive nowadays but then again I only started buying toys when Caden came along! X


----------



## molly85

oh yes, she has enough to be getting on with but variety is good. I want to get her food things to play withas Matt has an aversion to veg I want her to be comfortable with it


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah tried that, i think he got fed up of me making him face his funny little fears, he used to scream when dh shaved but now he loves it, oh god the list is endless, we are working on the hoover at the moment because he likes to take things apart and the hoover has loads of attachments bless him

i made a mistake by saying that the microwave goes round in circles like the washing machine so he hit the washing machine, as if it had tricked him into liking it by pretending to be nothing like the microwave lol lol lol yeah it was me that is going to get him tested but with the microwave, hoover and tv they all make him jump and he hates being made jump. one of my cousins was the same, my brother was also very very timid at leos age its just his reaction that isnt acceptable - at the end of the day i am not going to stop using the microwave but will also not put up with being hit because of it grrrr i have one incredibly complex toddler lol


----------



## molly85

jeez yup you do. Seems odd tocollect so many fears but then i'm no toddler expert lol. He's deffinatly very bright with all his chores etc.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think thats it, he is a very deep thinker, and he makes links with things very very quickly eg that made me jump, that also made me jump, oh and so did that. he never ever forgets! i think really those are his only fears and they all sound very similar they all fuzz he has had his ears tested because he was in intensive care but they all came back clear . . . i just think he hates being made jump

he is incredibly bright, he can work a camera and i mean take proper photos, can work a washing machine, if i let him do the chemicals (which i dont) he would be able to put a load of washing on all by himself, he can take my dhs blackberry completely apart including taking out the sim card put it all back together switch it on and go to the camera take a picture, he knows what all the function buttons do on the laptop, again he can take the lead out the battery out of the laptop and then switch it on and get on the internet. it is amazing watching him sometimes lol normal kid things he is fine with like the dark, oh he doesnt like to wee wee without a nappy but that is lack of understanding

my mil is always telling me about how deep dh used to think like both him as a toddler and leo like playing with remotes but it isnt enough to press buttons and see what they do they take the batteries out test which way round they have to go and once they figure out which way they never get it wrong and then see the light flash and instead of being content on watching the light light up when pressing buttons they have to try and take of the case to get to the light to see which part lights up then take even more bits off to see what that bit is connected to .. .

i could go on forever . . . like i said predictable but incredibly complex


----------



## PeanutBean

She's still feeding every two hours. Third night of it. :cry:


----------



## madcatwoman

Morning all

I wish i could remember everything i read lke madly does, she doesnt miss out anyone:wacko:.I think part of the problem is that i speed read, although i have the laptop, ive found that Dh uses it now, so hes on it when i get Bailey to sleep(which is my time to catch up with everyone) and by the time i get hold of it bailey is waking, so i have to keep typing out quick posts.

Well, he slept thru till 6.30am, i got up with him as usual, its 8am now and bailey was just dropping off and Dh has woken him again so im going to have to deal with a cranky baby again, i wish he would either get up with us all or just stay in bed and let the routine flow.

Madly, sorry you havent been so good and charlie so cranky after his jabs, is everything ok with your sis and the baby?.
Vbaby, ive been meaning to reply to your posts hun but havent had the chance, you sound like you have been in a right state hun, and i dont blame you, you sound like me and worry yourself something stupid, glad all the tests and scan seemed to be ok though. big hugs:hugs:

tas, i did see my GP about my stomach who said it was the antibiotics. Also the reason why im not constipated while taking iron is because im taking dulcoease as i was dreading becoming constipated lol!.

well, bailey is now screaming after nearly dropping off, and DH has said "I dont think hes tired!". 8am is the time he always dropped off.:growlmad:

God, i cant remember anymore, oh nomore you seem to be feeling a bit more positive about the birth hun, thats really great!:thumbup:

Oh and PB, sorry to hear you been up half the night feeding:sleep:

Right, i better sort bailey out now hes been disturbed


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

NOMORE I just have a really good memory ;) and I like to read everything and reply to everything :dohh:

Peanut :hugs: for feeling crap and :hugs: for indigo feeding often and a crap nights sleep :(

Glad you had a nice day Molly and :happydance: for pre-loved toys ;)

Tas I hope you got both boys settled in the end and got your bath :hugs: I think your idea of `putting away for christmas` is a good one I might start doing that too :thumbup: hope todays car boot goes well :kiss:

NOMORE Oliver has the most bizare fears and OCD`s too :wacko: I just love their funny little quirks :cloud9:

madcat I have to ask myself again `why do men just not get it` grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... DH often comes home and says to Charlie `your grumpy this evening for daddy arent you!` grrrrrrrrrrrr HES BEEN LIKE THAT ALLLLLLLLLLLL DAY :trouble: 

As for us well my Sister is on transitional with Harry whos now off oxygen and has had his feeding tube taken out :wohoo: hes feeding by bottle now and well my Sister reports every 3hrs :dohh: they will be home either today or tomorrow fxed :happydance: Today I have my niece because my Mum is working so I have a very busy houseful but all LOs are busy playing and I have DHs help :thumbup: Charlie woke us up at 5.20am this morning for a bottle :dohh: I cant work out if him now waking for milk in the night is a growth spurt and him preparing to be weaned because Oliver was exactly like this in run up to 4mths or whether he is teething big time :shrug: yesterday he was shoving everything into his mouth and I put my knuckle in his mouth and OMG did he chomp on it :dohh: so my theory is he could be waking cause his teeth are hurting but once he wakes he realises hes hungry so cries for the bottle :shrug: When I pop his dummy in when he first wakes this seems to soothe him so I really dont think hes waking purposely for the bottle :shrug:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks for all your kind words ladies,
All I can do now is stay busy and hope I get my neurologist appointment soon.As soon as my relaxer tablets wear off I start to feel over anxious again so looks like I need to stay on them til this is all resolved.Just hope I don't get addicted to them:wacko:

Teagan was up at 4 for a feed last night,so seems all the late april,early may babies are doing similar at night,definately a growth spurt I'd say.

Pink,glad you had a nice holiday,I was wondering where you were!

Peanut,hope you have a better sleep and Indigo settles soon.That must be the hardest part of breastfeeding,when they're going through these stages of constantly feeding,and you have no choice but to do it yourself everytime.:hugs:

Now I've forgotten everything I read too,madly definately has the best memory lol!!
Madly,I think Charlie is the picture of health,he's obviously not quite the chunky monkey he was at birth,nor is Teagan.Loads of the teeny babies or way younger babies have passed her out weight wise!!
I'd say they will both thrive when they're weaned.

I actually meant to ask all the ff mammies what their babies poo is like.
I can't remember from my boys at all.
Teagans is for want of a better word 'pure arse piss'
Always has been,basically it always comes with a huge fart,and if you don't happen to hear it immediately and get it changed it will end up all up her vest and out the sides of her vest EVERYTIME!
Its always been like that,Just wondering if your babies have anything resembling this or if you get anything thicker or more solid?


----------



## gilz82

Noah has proper poop shaped poop Vbaby but he is always constipated with his medication and special formula. I really hope you get to see a neurologist soon hun :hugs: I know how destructive waiting for results can be to your life. 

As for us no change here Noah is as unhappy as ever, we don't even go out now as everything makes him sick and its almost always acid sick so it'll be doing further damage to his oesphagus. Hospital tomorrow for his specialist appointment so fingers crossed they have a plan of action for us.


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,Teagan is the same,chomping on her fingers,and grabbing my hand if she's on my knee and sticking it in her mouth to bite on.The drool has started too,you can't leave her without a bib on or her wee outfit ends up soaked.
I remember it with my boys,thinking they'd get their 1st teeth early,but they didn't get them until 7months!Teething is a long precess lol!!

Tas I've started putting away for christmas too.
Just accross from our tesco they've just opened a tesco bargain store.Its basically stuff they're trying to get rid of from all the tescos around Ireland,but selling at less than half price.
There is food and household stuff,but also loads of toys.I got loads of stuff like ben 10 sets,power rangers,bakugan,toy story,hot wheels,peppa pig for teagan lol!!!All stuff they're into,for less than half price,I'm delighted.
Its just a case of popping in everytime I'm passing to see of they get anything else new in.Shay is looking for a wii this year so will only be getting a few bits and bobs with that to fill up his chair!!
I did the same last year,started picking up toys as and when I saw them reduced,and it made a huge difference come December:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I hope you finally get some answers Glitz. It's been far too long for your wee man to be suffering like that! Stupid doctors!

PB, do you think Indigo is having another growth spurt?

I hope Sequeena doesn't mind, but she had wee Thomas :) There is an update in her journal :dance: Another grad baby!

Wee man had a rough night last night :( He was up almost every 2 hours :sleep: once we got home! We left him with SIL to see Harry Potter in 3D. It's not like traditional 3D in the sense. They focused more on depth than things coming out at you. The film itself was really good and it was nice to get a night with just us two, but I was thinking of wee man the entire time!!!! :dohh: He was as good as gold for SIL though, lol! Little poo makes me out to be a liar :haha: I know it's still early days, but when should I expect Alex to start STTN? We cosleep at the moment and he's pretty good about sleeping but won't sleep longer than 4 hours at the moment.


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz,just in case I don't get back on later the best of luck with the appointment tomorrow,I really hope they can do something to help hun.I would be out of mind if I were you,I'm sure you are.Big hugs hun.xxxx


----------



## vbaby3

Congrats sequeena!!!!!!Will check her journal now!!x


----------



## molly85

PB massive hugs hun, I put a note on FB probably not your thing but thinking of you.

Not sure on christmas yet she's getting the best present we can give her her daddy will be off work a collegue has offered to cover for him i am so happy about it. 

Yay for Thomas

Ozzy you lucky girl i want to go see HP

Gilz thank god for tomorrow


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*poke* PB you need to update the first page :haha: Alex isn't on there yet :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Is he not Ozzie? Sorry, too busy! Lol. If you post what you want I'll add it. :D

As for sleeping through, both mine slept through the first time around 3 months.

Indigo also chomps on my dinger joints and is stubbly but I don't think age is teething at all. It's hunger combined with reaching the age of wanting to put everything in her mouth. She can only coordinate her hands and clothes in there at the moment but naturally dribbles everywhere as she sucks. It's not pouring out of her mouth as it did when Byron was teething. He got his first at 6 months.

Lol Molly, you know me better than that!

Indigo's sleeping plenty well in the night between her mega feeds. More crotchety in the day but of course this weekend I've not had time to give her any attention. I think she is probably still suffering with what I have too. The only times she's ever done the every 2 hours feeding has been when she was ill but it hasn't normally lasted more than a night.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Thanks :) "Alexander David. Born 17 June. 8lbs 3oz" That will be good :thumbup:

Anyone know if Dare had her wee girl?


----------



## molly85

LOl PB well if you snap the options there lol.

I just remembered pooo,m I think Madly once described it as curry paste. It can get out the sideif left to long but the stink tells you even if you missed thesound lol

Abby gnaws and shoves things in her mouth usually her top or muslin eugh. Matt had a tooth at 3 month so Ihave a minuture reason to panic. It's not hunger because she usually does it after a feed.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ozzie James STTN at 6 months, Charlotte 8 weeks (she's been doing it a week yay! Just need to hey James back STTN!!!)

Vbaby not to sure what's going on but hope your ok :hugs:

Gilz still no answers eh? I feel for you, it's do rediculous I hope you get some improvement soon xx

Remember my Fijian neighbours? Theyre having another party been at it here since 4 am :wacko: definately complaining to welfare this time! They know I have a newborn baby so rude.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Maybe it's something with boys. Alex loves to be snuggled into me or sleeping at my breast or on my lap. :cloud9: I don't mind, but DH is getting a bit jealous, lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pink you're not on the first post either. What would you like me to put?


----------



## molly85

What Charlottes doing it tooo?????????? OK Abby can and does do 6 hours + i just don't take advantage of it.

LOL Abby just woke up winging MOlly and i looked at each other saying it's your turn that dog distinctly gave me a look like you gave birthto it you deal with it. lol Abby is on the front room floor on her play mat so Molly could go say hello cheeky mut.


----------



## sequeena

Fuck me newborn poos are a shock!!!!


----------



## molly85

black and like tar gross, they only get worse


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha sequeena, first post on the thread after becoming a mummy and it is poo centric lol lol poo will be your first talking point for at least the next year lol lol lol and then you get to potty training stage and then you will be talking about it again lol lol lol

i still dont know what those first meconium poos are like because leo breathed all his in poor thing, so with that first nappy for rachael it will be like first time mummy lol taking vaseline in with me as that is supposed to help lol

congratulations hun on finally becoming a mummy felt like you had bene in labour for like . . well forever!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: What's worse was when I went to change LO in the hospital and the poo just kept coming out! Just wait Sarah, lol! Alex has exploded out of a few nappies :haha:


----------



## gilz82

I missed the first gross poops. We didn't get to change Noahs til he was a week old so they were mostly just normal but tiny poos then. 

Congratulations again Sequeena :hugs:


----------



## molly85

vaseline? LOL don't let the midwives see it

Dream feeding during the day this is novel.

Ohh i have to write down all the pointless things i've tried because its now the done thing cotton wool and water is topof that list it you use sol much cleaning poo you findbits on the floor etc


----------



## molly85

gilz in some ways you were lucky there


----------



## Ozzieshunni

cotton wool with water was shite. I switched to wipes as soon as we got home.


----------



## pinkclaire

congrats sequeena! 

Molly I've had hell with James' sleeping I deserve it lol.

Ozzie I def think that boys tend to like the closeness more, in most cases! James would still prefer to be snuggled up if he can whereas Lottie likes to be put down!


----------



## madcatwoman

Madly thats what DH says, that bailey only goes grumpy when hes home:wacko:

Gilz!!:haha:poop shape poop?!!!:haha:hahaha, i know what you mean because baileys is usually like that!

Many congrats sequeena!:thumbup::baby::happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

I still swear by reusable wipes, better than everything for all kinds of poos. How are you getting on sequeena? It's exciting having a brand new mummy on the thread again.

We're at the miniature railway. DH has just gone on with Byron and I stayed in the car as Indigo was asleep. She's just woken. Boooo.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its funny isnt it the info you get told by midwives, mine is always saying dont forget the vaseline for babies bottom! lol to be honest i will have every intention of using it but then will forget . . i forgot to pack it with leo

i am thesame i switched to wipes when i got him home and actually his bottom went from having a massively bad nappy rash on it to being much better, i think by the end of his stay they were rushing his care abit in terms of nappy changes (he spent 5 days purely getting himself off 0.1 oxygen) and i swear they were soaking his bot bot and putting the nappy on. as long asi used the wipes, dried his bottom fully and then applied a little of his bum cream he bottom was always pretty much perfect after that!


----------



## molly85

the reusables would be good too. cottonwool bits all over bleugh.tofix abbys i used the dreaded cotton wool and baby lotion for a week her bums never been lovlier. now its just wipes shes not to great with the pampers sensitive of alll things


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well we ended up staying in all day with all three kids :dohh: because its been :rain: although now the sun is out :dohh: I have had my niece all day whilst my Mum was working :wacko: My Sister has been waiting all day to see the Dr about her and Harry been discharged but so far no Dr has surfaced :growlmad: dont understand why these maternity wards like to keep hold of people who could go home grrrrrrrrrr even the MW has started her discharge papers but cant do anymore until the Dr calls :loopy:

I see we have another grad babe :happydance: welcome baby Thomas and well done Sequeena :kiss:

:hug: vbaby I hope you get your appointment real soon :thumbup: Because Charlie is waking up again like Teagan I wonder if it is a growth spurt rather than the teething with Charlie then :shrug: he def is teething BUT maybe thats not the reason for him waking :dohh: I remember Oliver starting early with the teething and having to get calpol around the 3mth mark although not sure when exactly really need to consult his journal :lol: As for poo Charlies was always what I would call mustard/korma coloured and kinda paste like although in the last two weeks its been more like you so vividly describe Teagans :rofl: I loved your description ;) made me :lol: We have taken this to mean he is now less constipated because he is past the 3mth mark and his stomach is working better :shrug: Oh and before I forget DH wanted me to tell you that he backed an horse today called Teagan :) and it won :happydance: he didnt win anything though as he put a tri-cast bet on but he wanted me to tell you all the same :dohh:

Gilz hon I am so glad your appointment with Noah is tomorrow :kiss:

Ozzie sorry you had a bit of a crap night :hugs: Oliver slept through from 4wks but I put that down to been left to CIO on the neonatal unit when I wasnt around :cry: Charlie slept through from 8wks but I think he did it later because of the reflux .... every babe is different hon :thumbup: and lucky you seeing HP now if I could just pluck up the courage to leave Charlie we could go too :dohh: and I agree its little boys because Charlie is a mummys boy and is never happier than in my arms/in the sling ;)

:hissy: @ your neighbours pink :trouble:

I too switched to wipes as soon as I got home and got a frown from the MW for it when she called :rofl: 

My MIL is a nutter its official :dohh: yesterday we called to see her after her nagging for us to take Charlie round (she has only seen him 5/6 times since he was born!) I think she has forgotten where we live :wacko: As we were getting ready to go down DH asked me how I felt about leaving Charlie for an hour with her whilst we popped off with Oliver to run a few errands :wacko: I wasnt too keen tbh but I said we would see how Charlie was once we got there ie not on your nelly if he happened to be in one of his unhappy moods :( When we got there she was asking how he was with the reflux etc and DH was telling her to which TWICE he had to shout his replies to her because she couldnt hear him/didnt understand :dohh: This made me automatically dubious of leaving him I mean happen she didnt hear him crying if she wasnt in the same room as him or something so when she left the room I told DH I didnt want to leave him :thumbup: He was fine with it although you could see he really wanted me to leave him with her :nope: When she came back in she was holding him and he threw one of his hissy fits and she quite obviously couldnt cope with it but would she hand him over would she feck so I said it DH get him cause hes in a state DH got up and took him from her, she wasnt happy about it at all :wacko: .... we have explained to MIL over and over again hes an unhappy chappy most of the time hence my mainly reluctance to leave him however she acts as if she can manage when yesterday proved that she cant or couldnt should we leave him with her :nope: She knows we have taken Charlie to the Drs time and time again and have been to the paediatrics with him several times because she has minded Oliver when we have had such appointments and DH has told her about them however she called last night and asked to speak with DH. She called to GET THIS!!!!!! Discuss `her` baby Charlie :saywhat: she has seen him an handful of times since he was born, she cant be arsed coming to see us (would rather go to her friends and get pissed!) and then she went on to say to DH isnt it about time I took him to the Drs :saywhat: like I havent been consulting our Dr about Charlie and his unhappiness, like I am some sort of useless mother :hissy: she was going on and on on the phone and even DH got fed up with her. I think she did it to piss me off because I told her I didnt want her to mind Oliver for me this week :sad1: I mean how petty :growlmad: He has a childrens yoga class I have booked him in mon-thurs every aft this coming week its called yogabugs and hes looking forward to it and I`m taking him because hes MY child not hers :thumbup: Sadly its now made me even wearier of leaving Charlie with her and its all her own doing :loopy:


----------



## sequeena

Honestly? I'm terrified. Sean and I are being left to it and whilst I appreciate the time to bond I don't understand what I'm doing. I freak out whenever he's in the cot because I think something bad will happen. He fed for 25 mintes this morning with help but I can't get him to latch by myself. I expressed 2.5ml of colostrum and have done lots of skin on skin, teasing his nose with my nipple, blowing on him etc.

As fir the poos well I'm no nappy changing expert yet. I accidentally left one on too long and poop leaked all over his leg. His isn't like tar it's just dark and lots of it!!! To the point when I change him he continues to poop.

My midwives seem to encourage wipes lol!

Just waiting on the baby doctor who is over 4 hours late and I've not slept in over 24 hours.


----------



## molly85

Eugh Madly hugs I deffinatly fel lucky that my mil is more useless than in yor face but still haven't left Abby with her yet. 

You do remind me my dad wouldn't hold Abby yesterday because he was standing up I am very relaxed about people holding her as she will probably have to go to nursery and they are far from soft with them there.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sequeena i felt the same, when we left the hospital with leo we were like i am sure someone is going to run after us from intensive care unit he was on and go err what you guys dont have a clue what you are doing with this baby lol

when we got home within 24 hours i realised that it was a case of eat, change, sleep, change, eat, change, sleep, change lol lol lol well i was lucky with leo once we got him home he was a very easy baby. you will be absolutely fine, although things can go wrong like reflux and exloding nappies it isnt rocket science . . . the rocket science part of being a mummy is keeping cool, calm and not thinking about how few hours sleep you had lol in fact the less discussion with partners about who had less sleep will save you so many arguements in the future especially if you just declare now it will always be you winning lol lol lol

oh sequeena i am so ruddy jealous, i have gone from thinking my baby will be here at 39 weeks to thinking hmmm more likely september now! although i am a september lady so wouldnt mind sharing a birth day month with our little lady lol

oh madly your mil sounds like a right weirdo, i really dont understand why people want to look after babies who are ill in whatever way and insist on making them even more unsettled by taking them from their mummies, keeping them in an unfamiliar house with a person who does not know their routine, what they like, how to calm them etc etc if i was struggling with someone elses baby i would be a little like aw i wish we could cuddle for longer but would most certainly be finishing that sentance with oh well back to mummy lol lol lol unless mummy then looked at me as if to say please just 30 more seconds lol lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: sequeena, please try and sleep. That's the one thing I didn't do enough of. :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw shucks looks like i am defo the very very last one on the list to pop lol, just popped onto dares journal, she doesnt appear to have updated on there yet but everyone is congratulating her!!! i wonder is sequeena and dare popped the same day??? would that be two sets of grad babies with the same birthday? 

darn it so jealous lol lol lol congrats to dare if the news is accurate!! lol xkx


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

I'm feeling rubbish at the minute I feel like I have the world worst hangover but without drinking,my OH has felt like it too!

I did car boot today we're doing ok need to do abit more to make our money back! Feel so tired from it today!

I can't remember everything I have read you ladies write loads lol!

Madly mil's do your head in,mine was once again here helping my OH it does my head in my OH doesnt get any time alone with the boys not that he seems bothered! Your mil sounds worse though at least mine hands Caleb over when he starts crying!

Congrats sequeena,glad Thomas is marking his Mark lol! Will repeat what Ozzie said get some sleep!!!!

Good luck with all the appointments this week I hope everyone gets answers!

I got two weaning books today for 50p they are Anna karmel ones too! So if anyone wants me to give them recipes just let me know,I'm gonna do a plan of what I'm gonna do week by week and do it properly this time! I'm gonna try him on baby rice on Friday he will be 17wks and 1 day it's my OHs day off so want him to see this time as he missed out on Cadens first meal! 

I think Caleb is growing as he has slept most of the day which is nice as I got some sleep this afternoon! Caden is cheeky need not to say any more lol 

Xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Arghhhh madly!:growlmad: Your MIL is completely incapable by he sounds of it! . and "HER" charlie!????:shrug: keep your distance from that woman i say!

Well, i left the gaviscon out of 2 bottles today, and we went back to square one, hes taken his evening bottle ok with it back in!!.

Sequeena, i too was left to get on with it in hospital too!, they wouldnt even keep an eye on bailey when i went to the shower, and id come back to the ward with him screeming!!. Id never held a baby before let alone fed& changed one!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your mil madly. :wacko::hugs:

Sequeena I'd also say get some sleep but I doubt it'll happen. With Byron I had maybe 4 hours sleep the night before labour because of bronchitis; about 2 the night I went into labour; then none til two days later as I didn't sleep in hospital. So I reckon about 72 hours without any sleep, no counting five min snippets between contractions for a short time after having pethidine. The subsequent nights [weeks] didn't see much sleep either. With Indigo I slept not too bad through the first night of contractions but didn't even bother in hospital so went about 40 hours before I slept again. Not a competition, just want to let you know it's normal and women are fantabulous and can somehow do this sort of thing as well as labour and give birth at the sane time. ;). But seriously, do get some rest at the first opportunity. Apart from feeding Thomas everything else can wait.

For BF, as you obviously have the Internet google La Leche League for tips on positioning and latch. There are lots of different holds and babies tend to favour one or two over others. It's common for them to only like one boob for a while and you both learn how to do it together. They only need a very small amount of colostrum and tbh if it came down to it most could probably manage without til the milk comes in - Byron did with only a dash of formula that I now think was unnecessary. So try and relax and just spend some time skin to skin so you are both bonding and chilled. The feeding will come. The more anxious you are the harder it is. Oh and mws are notoriously shit, ask to see a lactation consultant for support. You could always try the breast crawl. They don't all do it but many newborns will find their own way to the nipple.

Well as the night draws in I feel more ill. Was hoping to start some sewing but it's not looking promising. Just ordered a birth sampler for Indigo. It matches the one I made Byron. Also ordered some bookmarks to sew as gifts. Ordered photos up to date now and just need to order some albums and then rearrange my shelves to find a home for them. Not tonight obviously!


----------



## molly85

pbim with you on the milk being milked by a midwife as your just starting to feel better after birth does nothing for your confidence.


----------



## sequeena

I've managed about hour and a half kip. Woke up freaking out and had to check his cot.

I've had to give him some cow and gate in a syringe as he's just not getting enough and he's going a little yellow.


----------



## molly85

there allowed to go yellow yikes. get him in the day light, we got a bed by the window at the hospital. you can only do your best hun


----------



## sequeena

Thanks jo x I didn't really want to give it to him but Sean just wants him fed however and I felt a little guilt depriving him of food :(


----------



## molly85

your not depriving him when hes hungry he will eat. the first few days are a struggle but they barley eat anything very often so tell sean pipe down your instincts will take over. Oh and he should sleep loads tonight if you can stop your self staring at him sleep you won't get to again for some time. Have you stayed in or come home yet? If your home and his highness feels the need let him syringe but you will be flying high for a week or so no sleep required round about 2 or 3 weeks when the baby blues really hits the adreneline runs out eugh. about the same time dads go back to work. Funny how they work that.

My scary midwife said feed them in the sunshine and against most other adviseput them by a window in the day time the yellowness goes its the liver firing up and getting sorted


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

this is why my original birth plan was get me the hell outta there as soon as possible! there is nothing worse than people making you feel like you are doing a bad job when in actual fact there is nothing at all wrong i think the pressure to pop out baby and be instantly feeding like a pro is so unrealistic! when i first started pumping after leo was born i literally pumped until i bled because one nurse came in and said aw bless thats not a lot is it! when i took it up to leo i was apologizing saying i am so sorry it isnt alot they were like errr this is a total normal amount dont worry, if you can pump more for the feed after do it if not dont worry we will give him some formula but that honestly is more than enough!

go with your gut hun, i think sometimes the "something is up" feeling is more down to people being pushy and making you feel like you are doing wrong when actually you are doing fine!


----------



## molly85

Kate i think it took me over a month to figre that out so hope sequeena doesn't have to go through the same pressure as us. I think it's important to write down now at some point what i hav learned so once hormonal and scary again i can tell them all to bog off. lol


----------



## sequeena

I'm actually still in waiting for the baby doctor to discharge me to my local hospital where Sean can stay. Can I go home then? Would they let mr take him?


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree with the girls sequeena. A newborn has a stomach the size of a walnut. They need very little. Almost all get jaundice to some extent. Indigo fed loads and gig a little. Byron fed not at all and got a lot, including jitters, but his levels still weren't enough to need light treatment. Definitely get him in the sunlight and if it's dry get OH to take him outside for some real sun and air. You've the advantage of summer. In November with Byron and weeks of thick snow we really struggled for light!

You've done so well through all of this, don't let them get you down now. Even when they are latched for hours it doesn't mean they are actually feeding all that time. It is comfort and bonding too. When your milk comes in in a day or two it'll be soooo much easier. :hugs:

I weeded the front path (with bare hands) when I put the milk bottles out. I think I might be getting a bit delirious.


----------



## PeanutBean

There's no 'let' you take him, he's yours not theirs! Tell them if they don't come sign you off untie next half hour you're both leaving and they can bring the paperwork to your house tomorrow!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its a shame isnt it, especially when it is your first baby you are drip fed this image of instant bonding, instant feeding and anything that goes to the left or right of that is wrong - so stupid. i had a brilliant midwife in leos ward (it was like a completely different world up there it really was) who gave me so many tips, made me feel really confident about everything even though i didnt really have a clue and i can say that honestly the majority of it went against most government guidelines which is the buzz word on the wards these days, dont worry about individuals and common sense!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i agree with pb sequeena! he is your baby! if they are fart arsing around with paperwork then i am afraid time waits for no man .. . and you do not wait for paperwork!


----------



## molly85

god yes they can't keep you in mild jaundice isnot a reasonand neither is bein a first time mum or questions on feeding. You will do all far better at home and transfering to another hospital this time of night is not going to happen your not an emergency. Tell them your going or snuggledown for the night. in hindsight home is better. They sort of held s hostage with all this waffle on abbys tempreture blahh she spent all her time on me not her sodding hot cot nothing wrong with her. Pls they wanted meto feed her before we left then disappered cheeky sods. Next time in (only having waters popped if im indced) baby out stitches and thing up bum, collect medication and out. Abby and molly can go to MIL for a few days while i get sortedthen chocs away. No faffing I will combi feed down to FFing. i'll sodding use wipes and i refse to stay in be fed rbbish and bekept awake by other people giving their babies to themidwives to care for. (not as they did with me offer so i cold wizz to the loo)


----------



## molly85

Oh and the yo mst wake the baby every 3 hors even if they have been glued to your boob since they entered the world.

Ok i am never going to sleep I am all wound up lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I completely echo the others on the feeding Hun, do not do anything you feel uncomfortable with as you will regret it. They really do not need anything for the first few days, thats why he's been putting on fat these last few weeks. Get your self home where you feel more comfortable, make sure you relax with him and get lots of skin to skin and the milk will flow. The more pressure you feel the harder it will be. Warmth helps, take a bath together, that kind of thing. Come to us for reassurance we've all got a lot of experience between us and whatever your feeling one of will have felt it. The first few weeks are tough, but that's why we've got a support group :hugs:

Thankfully my neighbours have stopped partying and for the first time both my kids we're in bed at a reasonable time with nothing left to do but me and hubby curl up together it was fab!!


----------



## molly85

ohhhhh claire sounds fab. Matts not home till tuesday for 3 nights. And I am feeling very naughty lol or actually deprived now lol. 

OK on that note bed night girls


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

night night lol, i got the munchies . . . weetabix it is lol lol lol

keep your chin up hun, if bf stops me from going home then i will revert to pumping and ff like i did with leo for the first month, i will have an answer for everything just try and keep me there longer! go on i dare lol lol lol


----------



## tas1

I too agree with the ladies sequeena...Caleb came home not eaten much and went abut yellowy my sister panicked me as her son was taken back to hospital due to not eating and being yellow so when she saw Caleb she made me feel guilty and scared so I got her to make a bottle for me but I wish I hadnt as every baby is slightly jaundice when born!

Trying to think of a poem to put in with christening invites to say no gifts needed 

Also thinking of setting a mother and toddler group as I can't find one and since they might be closing sure start I won't have anywhere to go

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm doing my invites as well hun, it's a headache organising it actually, what are you doing for the after party?


----------



## tas1

Going to a pub,it has a function room,we're doing our own food! All I have to do is send invites out get food plates etc find cream shoes for both boys and maybe something for me to wear lol! When are you having yours? 
X


----------



## sequeena

Thank you ladies I feel so much better xx he's managed another 2ml or so of colostrum but got really hungry/angry then some gave him 11mls formula


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Him don't supplement with formula!! It's so crucial to let them suck so it brings on your milk. I wondered too if Alex was getting enough because all he did was suck and suck and when my milk came in on the forth day he gourged himself and hasnt stopped since! Alex also was yellow but I was told to keep bfing him on demand and it cleared up. You are doing so well! Trust yourself to do what you feel is best :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Good morning.

how are we all:shrug:?

i did an unusual feed at 4.30 and then got up at 6.30, he was a bit on the chilly side though so it could have been that which woke him in the first place.

Bravely i :sex: again last night. took the advice this time and used lube though:blush:. it took the soreness away admittidly, just uncomfortable:nope: this time. I cant wait for it to feel a bit better/ nicer:nope: i was wondering if maybe my cervix gets hit or something like that:nope: because something gets bashed that makes me want to pull away sharply.:nope: To be fair Dh said " we dont have to do this if its painful?" but i admit i said if i dont start now i never will, so unless you want to be celebate for the rest of your life..."


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I am so exhausted. We've gone from getting up once a night to every one and a half to two hours! He's so fussy. I wonder if it's growing pains.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madcat i know what you mean i was like that after leo, with the section scar it had areally weird pulling sensation, i cant imagine what it is like working up the courage to dtd after pushing a . . what am i now. . .a watermelon out the same hole . . .shudder to think


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha madcat i know what you mean i was like that after leo, with the section scar it had areally weird pulling sensation, i cant imagine what it is like working up the courage to dtd after pushing a . . what am i now. . .a watermelon out the same hole . . .shudder to think

nomore, best not to think about it!. I lie there thinking the same, a bloody watermelon just came out of there!:wacko:


----------



## madcatwoman

Baileys feet touch the floor now in his jumperoo and god he goes crazy in it, you should see it bouncing/swinging from side to side, quite violently lol:haha: im sure a spring will go one day!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol you know their heads aren't watermelon sized!!

Sorry if this is teaching grandmothers to suck eggs but Madcat do you know that as a woman gets aroused her cervix lifts higher so he could well be banging on it if you're feeling anxious rather than horny. Lots of foreplay is the answer!

I agree with Ozzie Sequeena, supplementing risks milk supply. My milk actually came a whole day sooner with Indigo than with Byron which I'm sure is down to how much feeding she did. The reason colostrum comes in such small amounts is because that's all babies need. Boobs know better than doctors! Did you get home yet?

I'm well ill. Indigo fed at 2.30 and 4.30 so that was half the feeds of previous night. We didn't wake up til after Byron had breakfast which was 7.45. Both my eyes are now oozing gunk and the infection has descended into my chest. Sigh. I bet this is why Indigo has been feeding so much. She must've been feeling rotten too. She went phlegmy overnight and has two sticky eyes too. :(

We've only the dog to walk til I collect Byron from nursery. Watching Camelot on 4OD. Not all episodes are available. Wish I'd known it was on tv.


----------



## madcatwoman

oh theres noway id try DTD after childbirth without being aroused PB, its a recipie for disaster.:wacko::growlmad:

as for the watermelon thing, yes i knew that, id be extreamly concerned if that was the head!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

So me....My Sister and Harry came home last night :wohoo: I went to the hospital with my Mum to collect them :happydance: Charlie woke us at 3am :dohh: and we are now back to waking twice in the night for food when we previously slept through for the last 6wks :shrug: We have decided to wean him (shoot me!?!?!?!) and I am taking the boys to a Yogabugs class after lunch ;)

Sequeena hon it does get easier :hugs: try to rest as much as possible and let your OH watch over Thomas :thumbup: I cant really offer anything extra than what the Ladies have already suggested except how important it is to do what you feel comfortable with :thumbup: go with your instincts and dont let anyone else MW,HV or whatever tell you any different :kiss:

NOMORE not long now ;)

:hugs: for feeling crap Tas and Peanut

:hugs: madcat for uncomfy :sex: :( I still feel like this :wacko: all jumpy when it comes to dtd .... I keep hoping it will get better am sure it didnt feel like this for quite so long after having Oliver :dohh:

On the uncomfy note I am still suffering with my lower back/tail bone big time :cry: no sign of that physio appointment yet :nope: last night I realised when sat on the loo blowing my nose :dohh: that the pain radiates from my epidural site :cry: and am now wondering if its like a dodgy nerve or something or the epidural has buggering something up :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

im not going to shoot you madly!:haha: i'l prob ween bailey at 4 months too. the colic is rare these days, but the reflux is back and i dont want him on medication for that forever so i think weening is probably the way forward,people can shoot me too anyway as ive already given him a small little taster of mushed up bananna.

Im sorry to hear charlie has stopped sleeping through, i wonder why?

your tailbone sounds terrible hun:cry: i can only sympathise with you after having it so bad in pregnancy, i used to lie on my side(but then my hips would hurt),i used to sit in the garden chair on a pillow shifting side to side every min, basically in a nutshell, couldnt sit(&could lie lol) So i know how horrid it is. I hope they (pardon the pun) get to the bottom of it:dohh: for you soon!:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, wanted to wish Glitz and Noah luck today! They're at Yorkhill! Fx'd for answers!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Taz, I've hired out the community centre hall, so like you I need to do the food, I cant decide how many to invite, I have a very big family plus friends which could be loads!

Sequeena hope your ok.

Madly, thats great about your sister and nephew :cloud9:

pb I hope you feel better soon hun, its such hard work being a mum when your poorly as well! 

madcat, I'm glad your getting your :sex: life back on track. We just have the problem of making time for it, sounds silly but we always seem to have a child in bed with us lol.

ozzie sounds like something, babies go through so many phases, I've given up trying to explain what happens as it changes so much! James slept through, yay! Lottie was up at 4am, but just needed a nappy change and went back to sleep until 7.30 so feeling pretty refreshed!


----------



## molly85

lol on :sex: conversation. Hmm hoping matt behaves himself while hes off or I will be deprived. Very glad I have not hit the BC yet or there would be no intrest at all poor man.

Sequeena I'm with the girls you have to let them suck to get it going proprely but give your self time to breath and do what you feels right. I'm feeling a little grumpy that i'm not feeding abby now but for her to be happy and growingit wasa must grrrrr bleeding genetics.

Yay for Harry being home.

Bleugh for night feeds.

Abby has finally done it gone all night without a feed. 8pm - 6 am yes admittedly she woke every hour from 3 am for her dummy but I would call this progress. We then napped on the sofa for 2-3 hours before getting up properly pokethat up your bottom baby club. Our sofa is very deep and she was snuggled in the crook of arm on the edge side so wasn't falling off and would only have suffecated on me had she felt the need to move. Such a happy bunny now, shame I have to hang washing and do house work


----------



## pinkclaire

That's fab Molly xx


----------



## madcatwoman

wow molly! i take it your bits are quite happy these days then!:blush::sex: !!

Pinkclaire, yep trying to get it back on track, if i dont try now i never will lol!


----------



## molly85

lol my bits never sufferd even though i had a beautiful tapestry down there. To quote my midwife I have a high pain threshold. I didn't think I did but well proof was in the pudding. lol Probably why I am happy to go straight into having another one.

Oh girls does anyone have one of these things that tells you how much power you use? I have just put a load of washing on and its gone balistic with the TV off it was tickinig over at about 90watts an hour its madeit up to 2.5kW/hr bleeding heck this thing is scary and the washing machine is the one thing I need to use. tHE TUMBLE DRYER SURE AS HELL WON'T BE GOING ON. I think i need fewer clothes then I would wash regularly but have less to do if you get my meaning


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Madcat,glad you're getting back into the sack!!

Yay for sleeping through abby!!
Teagan went from 9pm until 6.30 am,so its kinda random at the minute as to whether she sleeps through or not.
She's not very interested in bottles at the mo,more interested in whats going on around,and my house is very noisy lol!!
The majority of milk I'm actually getting into her is when she's panned out and half asleep!!
Madcat and madly,just pretend you live over here,then you won't be classed as bad mummies for weaning lol!!!between 4 and 6 months is the recommendation.
I think there's a 4 month check up here with the hv,and if I'm not weaning Teagan by then I'll probably be chastised lol!!!!No idea what I'll be doing at 4 months yet,but if she's going as she is now I'll probably hold off.Will wait and see.

Pink,you definately deserve a good sleeping baby after james,hope Lottie keeps it up!

Peanut,you poor girl,you sound awful.This whole pregnancy and birth thing seems to knock your immunity for 6.Big hugs,hope you feel better soon.x


----------



## molly85

technically not asleep waking for dummy but not to bad i didn't have to move so rather good there


----------



## pinkclaire

She'll get the hang of it soon enough hun!

Forgot to say we had our 8 week check today, shes doing great! Weighs 11lb 13 oz, but shes sooo long! her 3-6 month clothes are nearly to small length wise! I hope she slows down soon x


----------



## molly85

yikes abby is just 22inches/56 cm 90% of that is head lol
shes still in newborn for anything without feet didn't want to squash her flippers


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats what Lottie was at birth Molly lol .


----------



## molly85

lol explains alot shesgrown 6 inches in12 weeks i think


----------



## loopylollipop

Yay Congratulations Seequena and OH on the birth of Thomas :happydance::happydance: Lovin the fb photos x

:hugs: to a Poorly Peanut

:hugs: Madly too sounds like a rough time

Molly Dylan has just gone into his 0-3 months at age 13 weeks:blush: lil mite

He slept from midnight til 7am, in HIS bed, massive progress for us!

And of course Gilz, eagerly awaiting the verdict from the hospital, fingers crossed that poor Noahs suffering will end soon xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

vbaby, teagan sounds like shes really not a big milk fan!. Bailey isnt either, i think if he was he would be downing 6-7oz by now:dohh:
Hes feeds went to pot recently as i didnt realise his reflux was creeping back in at the time, he was fussing his bottles, would take a few sips and that was it:wacko:, it took a while for me to realise. As soon as we started adding the gavison it was like flicking as switch, he pretty much takes his 5oz bottles again, sometimes he leaves some:growlmad:. His weight is ok though.
But i really dont think he loves milk. I wont be trying to give him lots of food, but just little tasters for starters really which might help with the silent reflux,i know they still get their main weight gain etc from milk.

How are you feeling this week btw?.


yes looking forward to hearing what the hospital say about Noah:baby:


----------



## vbaby3

Yeh madcat,if I start weaning it will be a wee spoonfull of this and a wee spoonfull of that.I took it very slowly with the boys too.
Just checked my orange book thing,and there's supposed to be a health check with the hv at 3 months:wacko:
So they're on top of things as always lol!!not a word from them yet!!

I'm feeling ok thanks,although I HATE taking medication I am taking my relaxer tablets 3 times a day.My gp said its a small dose so not to worry about getting addicted or anything.
At the moment without them I start feeling tetchy which eventually turns into anxiety which then turns into pure panic.I couldn't handle looking after the kids without them at the mo so I've got to take them.They're working great though,I'm just not thinking about things really when on them lol,so just kinda feel like normal when I wasn't anxious iykwim!!!
I will be ringing my gp tomorrow f I haven't heard from them by then.The receptionist is ringing around the private neurologists to try find me someone fast,and someone my insurance will cover.
Fingers crossed I get in quick.

Madly forgot to say yay on your dh's bet on teagan the horse lol!!pity he didn't win any money!

Congrats Dare,I hear your lo has arrived!!x


----------



## madcatwoman

Thats good, glad to hear youre feeling a bit more relaxed. I didnt realise you were going private though (if you mentioned this i must have missed it when speed reading...sorry).

yeh im not in any tearing rush to start shoveling food into bailey but just a little bit, more for the reflux to see if it helps as i dont like having to put the gaviscon in. I am taking him back to the docs tomorrow though as they said to come back if the gaviscon was working or sooner if it wasnt when he had it the 1st time around, so im just letting them know really.

your Hv's sound a bit crap lol:haha:
we dont get a 3 month check though anyway. i dont even have to take him to the clinic to be weighed actually, its optional!!!, but i choose to, just once a month.


----------



## molly85

abs is not a milk drinker shed do 4 5oz bottles a day if i let her. she's justsampled the porridge lol sits there big grin on her face porridge on tongue looking at me as if to say what now lol. Really going no where fast i'm jst impatient and she hasn't a foggiest lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My baby must be the moose of the bunch :) We find out Wednesday his length. I bet he's passed 13lbs now!


----------



## vbaby3

Unfortunately madcat,our public health service is a disgrace.I could be waiting 2 years for a neurologist appointment,and even that long just for a mri,which I got the day after my doc requested it going privately.
We are not rich,in fact we're just getting by,but because the hse is sooooo bad I insist we get health insurance,I would choose it above treats,holidays etc because at the end of the day you're nothing without your health.
Dh often argued over the money it cost us for insurance,but now he sees how important it is,we have gotten a fair bit of use out of it in the last couple of years,unfortunately.
I think our health system is a good bit behind yours.
My parents don't have health insurance,and obviously if its life or death you'll be seen,like for example when my dad had his heart probs a couple of wks ago.But my mam is in bits,she has sciatica,herniated discs,loads of crap going on with her,and she'll get an appointment for 6 months time,and in 4 months time they'll put it back another few months,its a bloody joke.
No point in them trying to get insurance now coz she wouldn't be covered for existing illness,plus at their age it would cost a complete fortune.
Our health insurance is basically just like 1 of our bills,like our home and car insurance.


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Sorry your having a rough time with dtd madcat,I personally feel I have gone back into my younger years and because I have stopped bleeding after 7wks on Saturday so trying to make the most of it! And like pink We have to find time as we have Caden in our bed again most nights (must be going through a phase again) or we either to tired lol!

Pink we re inviting over 100 people to boys christening as I have a big family too,I'm sure some people won't come but still gotta invite them! And luckily the boys are the only children to be christened so no other kids plus we don't have a limit on guests! I'm looking forward to it I like a good party lol 

Hope Noah's appointment went ok!!

Hope everyone else is ok and gets better if poorly!!

I'm feeling better today I must of been overtired! 

I bought the boys a scrap book today so gonna do that instead of baby books! And bought Caden his school lunch box well it's a cooler bag for 75p but all lunch boxes were 8-9 quid and that's quite expense for a box with pictures on!

Gotta go bath Caleb as he has done a big poo so might as well bath him and put him in pjs now!

Oh madly glad your sister and Harry are home now :) 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

madcat Charlie has had a few half portions of baby rice which he has loved :dohh: I mean hes grabbed at the spoon and rammed it in his mouth :rofl: I have pureed and batch made/froze some butternut squash and carrots and am going to do the same with sweet potato and pear tomorrow :thumbup: He has had one taster a day for the last few days and today he had butternut squash for the first time :) after he finished he gave me the biggest cheesiest grin ever :cloud9: hes more than ready imo just like Oliver was at this stage. Charlie has 2 tablespoons currently which equates to 6 small baby spoons :thumbup: baby rice he has half a portion so half teaspoon to 5 spoons of baby milk :thumbup: .... as for my bottom what you describe is exactly how I feel infact I am still gripping the headboard like I was in pregnancy to turn over in bed :wacko: Charlie is 14wks old :dohh: I feel like my bottom has split in two if that makes any sense :shrug:

Pink and Tas all this talk of christenings is making me jealous :dohh: I cant wait to book Charlies which will be joint with Harry :happydance:

:happydance: for sleeping through `technically` Molly ;)

Pink Lottie is catching up to Charlie who weighs the same as Noah at 12lb 5oz :wacko: and WoW she is long :) Charlie is still in 0-3mth sleepsuits :dohh: I dont know what Charlie was length wise at birth but at 29days old he was 55cm and just over 2wks ago he was 60.4cm :dohh: guess hes going to be short although me and DH are both 5`9and Olivers quite tall :lol: That said Oliver only went to next size at that age ie 3-6mth at 3mths and 6-9mths at 6mths and so on all the way right up until he reached 5yrs old and then he started needing a size or two bigger :dohh: hes 6 in October and I have been buying school uniform in 9-10yrs :shock: 

Loopy WOW sleeping through and in his own bed :) Well done Dylan :happydance:

vbaby when I think about what you guys have to pay for your health treatment etc it makes me angry at the people who take advantage of our systems or abuse them grrrrrrr!

Tas I have a scrapbook for each of my boys too (I also have journals :blush: ) am obsessed with collecting memories for them :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Not long back. Noah has severe reflux disease GERD which is different from just reflux, I didn't know that. 

He also has cows milk protien intolerance so we've been put onto a hypoallergenic milk with all the protiens broken down and lactose free. We've to continue with his medications and wait to see if there is an improvement in the next fortnight. If not he's to go for an endoscopy and then based on the results of that possibly the surgery for reflux which I really don't want. 

We then had to see the dietician because he's refusing a lot of his feeds now. We've to start weaning but can't give anything with milk so only baby rice and fruit purees etc. Some vegetable things too but most vegetable puree have milk to bind them. 

I haven't read back through the pages yet sorry, I hope you are all doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Also waiting for news from Gilz about Noah :thumbup:

and thank you Ladies for all your lovely comments about my Sister and little Harry :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We posted at the same time Gilz :dohh:

So glad you have answers but blahhhhhhhhh at surgery fxed it doesnt come to that :nope:

I thought they might say wean him now :wacko: Powdered baby rice is made with formula but can also be made with cooled boiled water in pretty much the same way you make up bottles and purees dont have to be made with milk to bind them hon :nope: I use the water the veg is boiled in :thumbup: I dont mind running through what I do if you like :shrug: My intention is to avoid giving Charlie food with milk in it right now to see if he too has some sort of milk intolerance :shrug: so I am making everything with alternatives except of course his formula so I can see if it makes any difference to his unhappiness iykwim!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thought I would recommend my weaning bible ;) I had this book when I had Oliver and he just loved the recipes (along with some of my own I made for him!) I passed it on it a friend after I finished with it but I went out and bought a new one the other week :thumbup: 

Amazon currently have them on spesh and not only is it packed full of recipes it also has the most handiest weaning tips I have every read :thumbup: Its easy to understand and it makes sense ;)

https://astore.amazon.co.uk/annabelkcom-21/detail/0091924855


----------



## vbaby3

Aw gilz hun,I really hope it doesn't come to surgery.I have fingers and toes crossed this new milk and weaning does the trick.
I don't understand why they never tried this formula before on account of him being so severe.
Like madly I just used to puree fruit and veg in their own juices,or with a little of the formula.Probably rather untasty but my boys never complained!I never really added normal cows milk until they were 10/11 months and practically off the formula.


Madly,sorry forgot to say earlier I'm so glad your sis and harry are home!x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly I actually already have that book. I'm allowed to give him the baby rice with his formula but it rules out so many shop bought things. 

I know jar feeding isn't really looked at as ideal but it had been my plan for the first few weeks until I worked out what tastes Noah liked and didn't like. With me being essentially a single mum I can only get time to make and freeze stuff when my OH is home so that's not for another fortnight so in the meantime itll need to be the few jars of baby foods that don't contain any of the things he can't have. It's amazing it's not just milk I need to look for, the book they gave us has a list of things you need to look for and it's two columns worth down an a5 sheet of paper. 

If you've got recipes etc that you use that aren't in that book Madly I'd be really greatful if you could pm or email me them. That way when my OH is home next I can get loads made.


----------



## PeanutBean

We mashed rather than pureed but I never added any milk to anything except porridge. Can't you just make your own purée so you it's just veg or fruit? I hope it doesn't come to surgery. :(


----------



## molly85

gilz might be cheating but if u geet time for doing it yourself i already cook veg in the microwave its far quicker. so you can do it in minutes or i beliebe i have seen agadget that cooks and purees


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Glitz, I'm glad you're getting some answers now :hugs: I know you don't want him to have an operation, but he's in the best place if it comes to that. I'm terrified when Alex will have his operation, even though it won't be for years. :( I agree with PB. What if you make your own? Then you can control what you put in. You could have a friend come over and watch Noah for a bit while you get it done :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I know I'll be able to do it quickly but during the day I struggle to get time to leav Noah to go for a pee let alone cook stuff. He goes from fine to puking so quickly. It'll just be much easier to dedicate the time to it while Marc can look after him.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz its hard to understand how difficult it is for you, i only ever used to do the pureeing when dh was at work lol he was forever stealing the meat and taking a few potatoes, meat and some of the veg for a "pre dinner snack" its one of those things that if you have the energy and a sleeping baby all night then yes it is very easy but gah the amount of times i wished i hadnt started doing my own and got him on jars instead, my food must have been much better as he still wont eat anything jar/packet or anything

i hope that he avoids the surgery too hun xkx

well well well . .. i have been mia today as the only time i get time to come on here during the day has been when leo is in his corner. today he was in it only once. and even then for a pathetic attempt at throwing a mini fit....

it seems to have just clicked today! he has been scared three times (hoovering and two gay tv fuzzs) and each time he just stood there, waited for me to come over and then he cuddled me! thats what he used to do!!!! he has been told no several times as well (noot getting his own way set him off before) and he has accepted the alternative given eg no you can not have dairylea dunkers for breakfast you can have museli or toast, no fussing just got the butter out the fridge! so i thought right, this boy has not eaten a hot meal for almost 10 months now i wonder if he is turning a corner so i cooked him spag bol, he only chuffing ate the whole lot and seconds! and then ate fruit pots that have been sat in our cupboards for 10 months and ladies this was the first time he has eaten meat in a year!!!! i am really really hoping we have turned a very steep corner with him, now its just a case of getting him out and about i think,all the toddler groups around here reopen in a few weeks, i have found an arty place not far from here i may take him to on the next rainy day!

so excited to have my happy boy back! i hated having to discipline him so frequently, yesterday the last 5 hours he was awake he was almost always being disciplined one way or another

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## gilz82

Oh Nomore I'm so chuffed you had a good day with Leo :hugs: hopefully he's feeling a bit more like himself :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz,i know some might shoot me down but i will be using jars to start with while he is simply weening and getting used to food,i simply feel happier doing things that way. when things progress then i'll start blending or mashing some of the things we eat.

hun you have to do what works for you, and for as long as noah is ill and youre run off your feet day and night theres simply only so much you can do. :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

the jars just make me feel sick lol i hate combined food lol will need a hand pureer thing lol


----------



## gilz82

I just smelt Noahs new milk that'd make anyone feel sick!


----------



## molly85

or just keep putting food in front of her till she picks it up


----------



## molly85

ewwwww. freaky babiesi hate sma let alone anything else


----------



## gilz82

The specialist said that hypoallergenic milks all smell bad but that this one smelt the least bad. I don't even want to think about how bad the others must smell!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think we all parent the way we feel comfortable, madcat :flower: I've just come to accept everyone's methods even if I don't agreed so you go with what works for you and Bailey :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks gilz honestly i am really hoping he has turned a corner on this behaviour!

i keep saying i am going to use jars this time round, i primarily made my own food because it is supposed to make them less fussy for some reason. . . well the fact leo has had one meal with meat in it for a whole year throws that one out the window lol 

i think what i will do this time is make a little extra of my own food and blend it instead of spending ages making up specific things, i have sweet potato, parsnip, carrots, normal potato, cooked fruit at some point each week, if i have it in the freezer i have it in the freezer, if not then it will be a jar


----------



## tas1

Evening 

Great news gilz and I hope it works!
On the weaning front I think doing your own is so much easier but that's my opinion and from a lazy person its weird lol I tried jars with Caden but he hated them he liked the puddings but not anything else! I'm gonna start soon and I have three books lol my sister did it all for me last time so it's scary to do it on my own! 

Kate glad Leo has turned a corner I hope he keeps it up!!!

I'm currently dream feeding Caleb lol he's slept through his 8pm feed! I have loads of jobs to do before bed :( but gotta get them done 

Xx


----------



## molly85

I'm watching Cherry on bbc3 brilliant it's on different styles of parenting. _ I weirdly think my parents got it right _strict on manners and behaviour at home and to my elders etc but sex, drink drugs i was allowed to do as long as I did them at home. I could drink like a fish but was never stupid, never touched drugs and lost my vaginity at home when I was 16 in a safe and loving way. Not to bad me thinks I think I could cope with Abby doing that I just don't want to watch lol


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

Nothing to report here!

How is everyone? What's your plans today? 

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just watching the news. We were meant to watch our niece today, but BIL isn't working. Some cheek of him though. I was going to take her to Jumping Joey's today if we were watching her and he just phoned asking if I still wanted to take her. I politely said no because I've not planned to do anything now.


----------



## loopylollipop

morning all :flower:

Gilz I am so happy that he has finally been seen. And it sounds like they are truly accepting the severity of the situation rather than passing you of or just doing a bit of fiddling here and there. Lets hope this works and doesnt come to surgery. Poor Noah, and poor you. You must feel alot of the joy of these early months has been cheated from you:cry: But hopefully soon you will have a happy healthy thriving little boy:kiss:

I am not contemplating any introduction of weaning foods yet, but then again Dylan is happy as he is. I am still trying to give as much bf as possible, with some top-up ff. He certainly doesnt gain well when I fully bf him. But am trying to give him the benefits of bf too. He loves boobie so much too, his little eyes light up when its offered after a ff:cloud9:

I am really swinging between trying to go back to exclusive bf and to swapping to ff. The HV just always end up worrying me so much, even though he appears to be developing fine. OH is keen for me to swap to ff but it makes me :cry::blush: thinking of giving up bf altogether.

Not such a good night last night. He woke a couple of times, not sure why but he accepted bf so just may have been hungry again. He did have a mammoth sleep yesterday though.

Madly, yay for sister and Harry being home:happydance: Wil check out book, I dont have any weaning books. Am interested into looking into the baby led weaning too.

Wowzer Ozzie on your lovely big :baby:! Wish I had your calorific boobie juice!

Nomore - fab news with Leo :thumbup: hopefully as you said something has clicked and turned the corner. Sure is needed before :flower: arrives.

I think I read Dare has had her baby?? If so super big hugs and congrats:happydance::hugs:

Hope those boobies are playing ball Sequeena, and Thomas is doing well. It really is down to persisting through it all. I really struggles through with the weight issues with Dylan, and still am in fact. Bf is just so worth it if you can.

Hope you are feeling better PB. And your DH has stopped throwing up hee hee. Wow Indigo looks lovely, just like her brother:cloud9:

Cant remember what else I read soz but cyber love and hugs to everyone. Now I am getting a bit more sleep am hoping to be able to catch up easier xx


----------



## loopylollipop

morning Tas!

Nothing planned here really, just a lazy catch up day around the house. The looming pile of ironing needs tackling, I just keep moving it from one room to the other so I dont have to look at it or trip over it :haha:

Have you any plans with your boys?

Ozzi - cheeky BIL you did right!


----------



## tas1

Same really,got two loads of washing I want doing as I'm going out tomorrow with my best friend so wanna clean today so I don't feel guilty for going out all day tomorrow lol! But I have some clients later so have to drop boys off at my mums but I'll probably go a couple of hrs earlier as I have to print some stuff out for the christening invites then need to send them all! It's a same that we all don't live near each other coz you would get an invite too!

Ozzie that is cheeky my BIL does that sometimes to my mum she doesnt mind but it's like don't you wanna spend time with your son! 

Me and Caden are watching mickey mouse eating carrot cake but he has eaten all the icing off the top so doesn't taste as good....I use to finish a whole cake with him when I was pregnant now it's got thre quarter left and I feel sick lol
Caleb is asleep on me hence why cleaning and washing has stopped lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

she did it again up at about 6 yay stayed up for an hour and a half then we went back to bed

abby is not eatting today thogh i think i did try and give her the bit left in last nights bottle rather than the fresh one i had whoops.


----------



## loopylollipop

not suprised she wasnt too keen Molly eww

Dyl and I are outside enjoying some nice weather. He is on his activity mat shaded by a blanket and I am trying out the new parasol. Got a whole new bistro patio set for £50 as my old one didnt have a parasol (or a hole for it) and it stopped me sitting outside in the mornings outside the back door where it gets the sun. The parasol alone can be £30 so am pretty pleased. Alot are too big, this is perfect for our weeny house.

Washing in, gearing up to cleaning kitchen. Domestic goddess I am not:blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

and yay on the sleeps Molly :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Lol Molly I can remember doing that to Caleb on a night feed then remembering in the morning then felt guilty lol he drank it though! Glad Abby is sleeping!!

Aww loopy sounds like a nice day where you are,it's sunny here but windy so makes it cold! I have a patio set that we have used once,when we get chance we always forget,we have moved it out of the shed near our back door so we can use it more I need to get a cover for it as we have filled the shed with other rubbish lol

I have put washing on line dried the dishes,dusted living room made Caden lunch and feeding Caleb,I just need to have a shower then go to my mums then post office! Think I'm gonna clean my bathroom and kitchen when boys are in bed ad Caden always wants to help and I don't want the bathroom cleaner reacting with his sensitive skin!

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Wow Tas that made me tired just reading it ! Boy is having his pudding now (bf after ff) which he is enjoying. Weather is pretty good although clouding over a bit now...


----------



## molly85

im just eatting breakfast shush took an hour and a half to feed grumpy. went to get my cereal and what does she do. roll over on the sofa sideways so along the sofa front to back. I put her on a quilt on the floor and she did it again. about time abs. so in one week we have mini push ups rolling and a wee bit of sitting supported


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Gilz hon I agree making your own purees will count out any thing he cant have :thumbup: I literally peeled and boiled butternut squash and carrots the other night in pans until really soft then stuck in my blender and popped in ice-cube trays :thumbup: The cubes last 8wks so batch making is ideal and will certainly help for time when your OH isnt around ;) I wish I could batch make for you and send them over :hugs: We batch made for Oliver every two weeks on a weekend and DH pitched in :thumbup: we made a combo of AK recipes and then we made things like spag bol and shepherds pie which me just mashed to death :rofl: we also made some of her puds but we also used some of the jar puddings because Oliver loved the heinz choc pud :dohh: Oliver fav was AK eves pudding and her chicken recipe (forget the name and it isnt in her new books!) it was like a risotto with chicken, rice, tomoto puree, onions and garlic and he loved it although he permanently smelt of garlic :rofl: currently Charlie has 60 meals in the freezer and I am going to make some sweet potato and pear today :thumbup:

NOMORE fxed Leo has turned a corner :winkwink:

Loopy I think with regards to bf/ff you have to do what you feel is best for you and Dylan and tbh your DH doesnt get a say cause their your boobies ;)

All this washing and cleaning makes me feel lazy cause I havent done anything today :dohh:

:happydance: for rolling Molly

and Ozzie get your DH ... the cheek :trouble:

Well we havent gone to yogabugs today because Oliver has sacked it off, he says he doesnt like it so am not dragging him there :dohh: We have been making bottle people which we are going to paint shortly ;)

Has Dare had her little lady? Congrats if you have Dare :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

`I think I am pregnant!`

The words I said to DH exactly one year ago today :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

rofly madly now i know what you mean by bottle people i was a bit confssed we are storing loo rolls and egg boxes we have a 10 egg box i can't wait to turn into a catterpillar.
Now abby hasn't napped do i take her to group? 13 mninutes to get there its 2 minuytes walk lol proper lazy mare i am will n be carrying her in my arms if we go


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We currently have the bottles covered with masking tape so we can paint :dohh: Oliver is chewing my ear off to paint ;)


----------



## molly85

lol 

spoken to gp and specialist stupid receptionist said my bloods were fine apparently there not im now hyperthyroid so need to reduse the dose what she was reading was my coil swabs i had done incase i went for it grrrr.i would like to know why iv not lost weight hmmmmm. could explain my lack of period though.


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYSBOYS said:


> `I think I am pregnant!`
> 
> The words I said to DH exactly one year ago today :cloud9:

Holy crap madly was reading thus on my phone in the garden and in the glare of the sun didn't see last bit ! Nearly fell off my chair !!! 

Molly fab news on the gymnastics x she is really coming on. Stupid receptionist how cab you get swans and blood results mixed up ?? 

Dylan been asleep since two. Nowdays two free hours us like a whole lifetime .....


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all.
The baby food jars turn me too,I always had a couple in the cupboard for emergencies,but making your own is so easy.Especially in the beginning.Literally boil 2 sweet potatoes,blend and freeze,and you're done for the wk!!!
Its when you start adding different veg and meat that it gets more time consuming.But my dinners were always pretty bland,basically potato,meat or fish,and a couple diffenet types of veg!!All pureed with some nice formula yum yum!!!!

Out all day with my 3 munchkins.Had a few bits and pieces to do in town,got shays school shoes and stuff.Teagan really does not like the double buggy,she's happy sitting up in a shopping trolley,but howls the shop down in her buggy.I think its coz her seats at the back and oran is in front of her and she can't see past his big head lol!
We had a nice lunch in subway and only got home a while ago.
Visiting a friend and her wee boys tomorrow,and another friend on wednesday.Trying to keep the social calendar full lol!!

Loopy,do what your gut tells you.If you wanna exclusively bf then do it.Dylan looks great,if you decide to ff don't beat yourself up about it.
I learnt after failing miserably to bf shay not to upset myself over it.I felt like the worlds shittest mam ever.I have learnt from that and happily fed my other 2 with formula without the guilt!!


----------



## loopylollipop

loopylollipop said:


> MADLYSBOYS said:
> 
> 
> `I think I am pregnant!`
> 
> The words I said to DH exactly one year ago today :cloud9:
> 
> Holy crap madly was reading thus on my phone in the garden and in the glare of the sun didn't see last bit ! Nearly fell off my chair !!!
> 
> Molly fab news on the gymnastics x she is really coming on. Stupid receptionist how cab you get swans and blood results mixed up ??
> 
> Dylan been asleep since two. Nowdays two free hours us like a whole lifetime .....Click to expand...

Stupid predictive text. Dont think I will ever get used to a smartphone that is smarter than me:wacko:

Madly, OH wants me to ff as he at the receiving end of my roller coaster ride. I happily demand bf away, until each weigh in which inevitably ends in me phoning him up at work in tears. Stupid hormones. At the moment combined feeding is providing the best of both worlds for me. I feed him a formula when he is really hungry, then follow offering bf and let him snack bf as he wishes throughout the day.

A rather listless start to the day has turned into rather a productive one. Well at least the dead rat in the garden has gone, it was so big the cat didnt bother trying to dance around it pretending it was his kill :haha:

Dylan still asleep.

Vbaby, thanks :kiss: It is hard not to feel quilty. Men just dont appear to understand the inherent need some women feel to bf. Ahem. 

I still havent managed to venture to the shops (supermarket shopping) with him, and I only have one! Brave you. I can cope with the farm shop but cant get everything there. I am def more of a wuss this time round. Maybe its because I am an old crumbly:rofl:

Just ironing some of his cute little babygrows he has outgrown. I dont want to part with them!

Gilz hope Noahs new milk is helping him:hugs:

Madly ooo that sounds fun. I wanna come play!


----------



## vbaby3

Loopy,I would crack up if I didn't go out!
I've always loads of bits and bobs to do in town,and I'm very lucky to have some lovely sahm friends,so we're out and about most days.
I was unsure the 1st time I braved it alone with the 3 into town,but it was mostly ok.Some days are better than others!Even putting 3 in and out of their car seats is a job,especially if you've a few different places you need to drive to!
I think my relaxer tablets helped today too,my kids are probably thinking hhhmmmm mummy is nice and chilled these days lol!!!

On a good note,my lovely gp has got me in with a neurologist.Hopefully end of this wk if he can slot me in,or definately next wk.:happydance:
See what health insurance does for you over here,1 wk wait if you have it,2 year wait if you don't:wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies.

Loopy call me mad but how about not getting him weighed and thus not seeing the HVs? I agree with madly it's not to do with your OH. I can't imagine DH ever saying anything like I should stop BF. I think in the early difficult weeks with Byron it never occurred go us to switch and we'd both been gutted when bitch HCP made us give formula on day 2 with her ill-founded scare tactics. I agree, do what feels right for you. :hugs:

I don't remember anything else. Sorry. :(

Had a busy day. Did I even post this morning? In case not, indigo woke at half 2 to feed then screamed an hour. I thought that was it but then we all slept til 8am, Byron in his own bed. DH let us as we all needed it. Indigo and I are both ill. I still seem to be on the downward. As well as a cough I'm now getting tonsillitis too. Apparently my nephew has had the same thing, ears and eyes then secondary infection stuff. Could do with not feeling like this really.

We had a teddy bear's picnic 12-2. My mum came over as I'm so ill which was sort of a help. Then Byron slept an hour and a half. Dogwalk, Byron's tea then he painted a dinosaur moneybox. DH came home and has taken over. Byron is watching a new film about dragons, I'm lying in the settee with an asleep girl. We have the second part of the comprehension study tomorrow so an early start.

I've spent spare moments on fb and twitter debating the riots. :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw pb sorry you are not just still ill but worse! and loopy i agree with pbs not getting your baby weighed. i never ever ever took leo to the clinic to be weighed, every time the health visitor came round to weigh him she wa slike oh only a lb or oh only 2 lbs well that to me is growth, he is a 4 week old baby wearing 3-6 month clothes so he is fine buggar off! he was drinking the amount for a 3 month old as well not that they ever asked how much he was drinking, if i could avoid even one health visitor visit this time round i would be a very very pleased mummy lol 

well my mia for the day is down to day 2 of happy leo!!! my dad came round today and my dad is a wind up merchant, doesnt matter how old you are 95 (his gfs nan) or 2 (leo) lol and leo normally tires of being tickled quickly and starts smacking him around, he got tickled, he got tickled and thrown in the air longer than ever and although he got tired of it eventually he just went no nana op (all grandparents are nana or nana op lol) dad puts him down and no slapping! honestly dad was so shocked he was like errrr he didnt belt me one! welldone you whatever you did lol (i still dont know!)


----------



## tas1

Hope you feel better pb!! Try get as much sleep as you can as sleep makes you better apparently!

Yey Kate glad Leo is still being good fingers crossed he stays like this!

Hope the riots aren't affecting anyone!

My back is hurting so bad,from where I had my epi all the way up,ive taken some pain killers and have a heat patch on to see if it helps! I'm thinking of going to doctors about it actually coz it could make me cry if I let it

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Loopy that sounds exactly like me everytime the HV came and weighed Oliver :cry: I would call DH at work in tears :sad1: One day DH decided to be there for the appointment and when she started making noises about coming again he said `we know where the clinic is if we want to see you again!` needless to say she didnt push the issue :wacko: He was fed up, in a nice way of seeing me so upset so we focused on the positive things and avoided getting him weighed :thumbup: He was happy,alert and feeding at his own pace :thumbup: That said I can also understand the obsession because I am obsessed over Charlie and is weight :dohh: Thats only because I know he weighes 1lb5oz less than Oliver did at this exact age and there were concerns over Oliver weight :( I know you cant compare babes but the best comparision has to be brothers who were only 1oz different at birth :thumbup: I think if its at all possible you shouldnt get Dylan weighed AND maybe I should reep my own advice :blush:

NOMORE sounds like Leo has def turned a corner :happydance: when you work out what you did maybe you could share ;)

Peanut :hugs: for bugs ... I saw the `riot` discussions on FB :thumbup: and a teddy bears picnic sounds good :) might have to try that one :thumbup: we made `bottle people` today which was quite fun :lol:

vbaby glad you have an appointment sorted :hugs: I admire you :kiss: I find it hard with two even though Oliver is `mostly` behaved but 3 under 5 I would say is a challenge which am sure you wouldnt have any other way .... I do wonder I must admit what it would be like if I had another one on the way :wacko: you know Oliver been nearly six, Charlie been a year old by the time baby arrived and a baby :dohh: Not sure DH would go for it though hes still talking about the snip :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Tas I am convinced my lower back/tailbone problems are down to the epi too because it hurts from the epi site down :cry:


----------



## tas1

How do you make bottle people?

I'm hoping it's not another sign of a period coz I have only just stopped after 7weeks but then I had the same back pain while I was feeding! I have to stop what I'm doing and arch my back or rub or move to try make the pain go!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ladies i know what you mean about back pain, i had back pain from the epi several months afterwards!


----------



## tas1

I bet you have worse back ache than us,I dont feel like I have had a break from backache had it all through pregnancy and now now!

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas we covered empty bottles which I washed and dried out and covered with masking tape so we could paint them :) we used plastic balls (you know the ones that go in them ball pits!) for the heads and we stuck on pipe cleaners and straws for arms and legs and got some of those google eyes and used pompoms for noses :rofl: a bit odd looking but we had fun :lol:


----------



## molly85

no backache here few but one screaming very tierd baby thats hardly eatten so had to be drugged as she sounded in pain and nothing was working got her in bed by 9 though.

I am sat here assemblinmg her bonce bounce baby and matts watching footy.


----------



## PeanutBean

Riots in manchester now. Very disappointed. There's rumours about my local town too but they haven't been confirmed by any reputable source. It's so awful. :(

Indigo was asleep by 8pm. In a state much of her awake time. I think she must be feeling like me. I'm kind of getting delirious. DH made me go to bed. But I'm on here. Don't think I have a temp but definitely wrong in the head anyway. Not looking forward to getting up early to visit the scene of riots. :(

I have back ache. Did with both babes but sure it's the not the epi or spinal but the amount of time I spend hunched.


----------



## sequeena

Popping in with a quick hello. Hours escape me and it's almost time to booby feed Thomas and then Sean can top him up with formula. Wish me luck... will try my inverted nipple first :wacko:


----------



## molly85

champion. eugh unj happy baby matt did her night feed but still an un happy baby and a unhap[py matt not been back to sleep so am sat alone with a slleep ing baby and half a bottle grrrr.

Hugspb maybe don't go or ask your mum to take him


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

How are we all today?

Charlie went 11pm-6.45am so am hoping we are over the growth spurt :thumbup:

Today we are indoors again because its bloody :rain: gahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## PeanutBean

We went in the end. Seemed the lesser evil compared to a whole day indoors. My mum is an hour away and busy so I can't usually call on her to help.

It was quick and we were soon home. Byron snoozed about 10 mins which I'm praying won't ruin naps later. Poor Indigo has only just fed since half 6. She's well out of sorts.


----------



## loopylollipop

It sounds of pure poorlieness in the PB household:cry: I hope you are all feeling better soon:hugs: I hope the riots didnt get too close to home. It is very frightening for people. I am surprised Bradford hasnt kicked off big time, the tensions here are usually on a knife edge and can only be so much of a rumour that sets it off. Worked in A&E through both major riots and it was terrible.

Yay for Charlie Madly :happydance::happydance:

Molly wondering if its something in the air. Dylan has gone from sleeping well to be very tetchy and feeding or thinking he needs to feed when he really needs to sleep.

Nice weather spell over. Bum.

Pic of Dylan on mat last night. Made me chuckle when I turned to talk to him.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0089.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PeanutBean

Good pic loopy!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Cute pic Loopy :)

Well seems like the inland revenue are getting better at refunding me my 1k over payment of tax I just got a cheque for short of 200.00 :wohoo: Can send another claim in as of 17th :thumbup: 

DH got offered a contracting position in London paying 650.00 a daily :shock: DH is not a London fan :nope: and straight away when he heard it was based in London said :nope: I was hoping I could get him to see the benefits now after the riots I have no hope :dohh: Am sure something else will come up ;) I have faith

We are now on day 5 of weaning and we are doing superbly :happydance: heres our menu so far ;)

Day 1 & 2 - Cow & Gate baby rice
Day 3 - Butternut Squash
Day 4 - Butternut Squah & Pear ( not together :dohh: )
Day 5 - Pear mixed with Cow & Gate baby rice

Charlie loves it his food so far :thumbup: I have been giving him his `meal` at lunchtime except yesterday he had butternut squash for lunch and pear for tea ;) Yesterday and today when me and Oliver sat down for lunch he started creating, I knew he wasnt hungry for milk cause he had just been fed so I went and brought in his bowl of food .... biggest cheekiest grin I have ever seen both days as soon as he realised he was getting food :rofl: He chunters when its gone too :dohh:


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,

Sorry you're feeling so shite peanut.x

madly my tailbone is completely busted too and i didn't have an epi.Mines from a posterior 9lb baby i think!!
I'd say your is from a 10lb forceps baby.

Gorgeous pic loopy.

Well just got my neurologist appointment through for next wednesday morning.Thank god i've only a wk to wait.
Weather is shit here too.We were down my friends all morning,just home now and feeding baba.Hoping she'll have a long snooze then and me and the boys will watch a movie or something and chill.

Madly,lol you sound like you wouldn't mind another lo!!!!!!
Do not let dh get the snip until you are a million percent sure.
We're 99.999999999999999% sureWe're finished,and we've talked about dh getting the snip.
However I've said I'll happily go back on the pill for a couple of years until we'vve reached that absolute 100%!!


----------



## molly85

Glad you got out PB and it wasn't to bad.
Great you got an appointment so quick vbaby
Brilliant pic Loopy.
yummy food Madly

Abby has been for her weigh in and has slowed her growth right down she is now the same weight as charlie was at birth 10lb 4oz making that an average weight gain over 4 weeks of 5oz a week but they were happy with it and didn't say anything on giving her fast teats etc bunch of use they were


----------



## vbaby3

That sounds about right for her weight gain molly,she's doing great!
I'm a bad mummy,I haven't had Teagan weighed since she was 6wks old:blush:
There is supposed to be a 3 month check with the hv,and I haven't heard from them,and I certaintly am not chasing them up on it!
Sitting waiting my turn in a packed clinic with 3 little 1's sounds like a nightmare to me,so hopefully they leave us be til shay starts school then I'll only have 2 to contend with!
My gp weighed her at 6 wks and she had dropped on her graph thing but she's started fitting her 3-6months clothes now so she's grand!!

She's still pretty colicy/trapped wind etc,but do you know what,when her tummy is not hurting and she's had a nice sleep she is sooooooo pleasant and placid.
She would smile and coo at the devil himself lol!!
I am officially CRAZY ABOUT HER!!!!!!!lol
Can't imagine not having her!!
My happy pills are obviously making me feel the love at the moment lol!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad you got your appointment vbaby :hugs:

I would like another baby if I am truly honest but I have doubts about my body been able to cope right now I feel so knackered :dohh: not tired but my body aches and my tailbone OMG :shock: DH really really doesnt want anymore I cant stress how much he doesnt (but he didnt want to TTC Charlie at the beginning either) I cant except deep down that my baby making days are over :nope: We both have to be in consent for him to have the snip and he knows I`m not which was why I agreed to have the depo ;) 

Abby is doing so well Jo :) :wohoo: for reaching Charlies birth weight .... HV told me minimum weekly weight gain allowed is 2.5oz :thumbup:

vbaby as for been in love with Teagan I am totally besotted with Charlie :cloud9: Hes settled down an awful lot but still has his bad periods which means I am practically sat with him in my arms all day :dohh: BUT if I am completely honest I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! ;) Hes not going to want to sit in my arms when he gets bigger so am taking advantage :rofl: Today he has his first 3-6mth grower on (I have cleared out 0-3mths for baby Harry!) its yellow and white with ducks on and he looks so cute and adorable .... its very big and baggy on him but that just makes him look cutier imo :dohh: I am a bit gutted I bought `first outfits` for him now because he has spent most of his time in sleepsuits, rompers when its been warmer and pjs you know the ones with feet in them :thumbup: Hes worn the odd outfit mainly a cute Baby K one and a few tops with his Baby K jeans but thats it really :dohh: I am handing a load of clothes to my sister which have never or hardly been worn :loopy: Am glad I have someone to hand them to be honest ... I didnt even go mad this time (I learnt from having Oliver!) but Charlie has spent more time in his cute sleepsuits and growers than Oliver did which is funny cause Oliver was a winter babe where as Charlie was spring :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







004_4.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies hope everyone is ok :)

Thomas was weighed today, he's down to 6lbs 5.5oz so dropped 3oz which is about 3% of his body weight. Midwives are very happy with this, got the midwife coming out again on Friday :flower:

Breast feeding isn't going well today :nope: I just can't seem to get it right, he gets into a state and screams and screams so his tongue won't come down which means he can't latch on properly anyway :cry: it's awful to hear him cry like this because I know he's so hungry and just wants to be fed :( so I've passed him over to Sean now and today will only do skin to skin. I can't bear the thought of trying him on the breast again right now. He's just taken 60mls of formula.

Right I'm off to attempt to write my birth story...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Yay day 3 of mia! happy boy leo!!! had a few moments today because he gets frustrated with dh, dh is in his own little world sometimes and doesnt realise leo is talking to him so then he goes "i hit dada" not hard just a tap and then i have to run in to ensure that it doesnt spiral out of control "why'd you hit me!!!!" right you he hit you because he has been talking to you for the last couple of minutes andyou are ignoring him and you do not hit dada, if dada doesnt hear you just go "dada" loudly! now apologize! lol 

i want a third baby madly but as you can see i already have to bang my two boys heads together so technically rachael bump is my third lol lol lol lol 

aw sequeena cant wait to read you birth story, as you can imagine i am trying to read as many positive ones (people on here seem to love going "horrific traumatic birth with details!!!" so they are easy to avoid lol) as i can, i feel so un prepared, i feel a little like i did when i had leo, not really knowing what to expect but with an element of i know exactly what to expect to a certain point . . . iykwim?

pb so sorry you are still ill but you are so right a day indoors can really drag (i am an expert on them now lol) good for you for getting out!

oh i am so glad your appointment has come through so quickly vbaby!!! xkx

ozzie that is such a good pic! 

loopy yours made me chuckle a bit i have to say bless him!!! 

i cant believe there are weaning babies in this thread now and i amstill cooking mine lol she feels low but not that blinking low having another appointment with the head midwife this friday re birth plan and also feel of belly so hopefully she will have some good news for me about positions etc


----------



## PeanutBean

He may be tired too sequeena, the only times indigo screams at my boob is when she is more tired than hungry. If he's in a state pick up him back up and jiggle and calm him down then try again when he's done screaming. The more you supplement with formula the less milk your boobs will make, it's a fast track to exclusive ff. Have you got your milk in yet?

Glad Leo is doing so well nomore. Byron's been very good today considering how boring I've been. He's also he's been dry all day and wearing big boy pants since we got home at lunch plus his nappy was dry this morning after sleeping through in his own bed too. He's really coming on!

Hey madly. :) It's good you've got someone to benefit from your fine shopping though a shame you haven't got much wear out of things!

Things seem to be quiet in Manchester tonight. I've had to bow out of a thread on the riots because I was in tears over some of the opinions being expressed. Can't believe mothers could think them. I won't go into it here though in case any of you agree. :winkwink:

I'm still kind of mentally broken with it all. Nursery day tomorrow and DH isn't working late then he's off Friday so I'm hoping I'll be on the mend by Sat when he's in work again. Can't believe how poorly I am. Indigo has slept most of the day, not fed much and mostly cried when awake. :( I hope she improves soon too. Tomorrow we can both sleep all day.


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

I can't remember what I've read now but I'll try!

Madly it's so cute Charlie knows when his food is coming! I'm gonna start on Friday I'm nervous about it never crossed my mind with Caden just thought it was right! I think Caleb will be going in to 6-9months soon :( they grow too fast!!

Vbaby glad your appointment has come though! What are those tablets called I might need some lol they sound so good lol!! Glad your chilled out especially with three kids,I want into town with my friend and her two kids her eldest is 6 and it was hard coz her 6yr old and Caden clash sometimes so they get naughty so I was experiencing having three kids coz my friend is pregnant and had to sort out her 1yr old! So now I'm definitely sticking with two lol!!

Pb sorry your feeling poorly I hope you get better soon! And glad things have settled down in Manchester! And I'm sure we will side with you no matter what!

Sequeena please keep trying the boobie as I really regret not carrying on but left pressured by mainly my sister! Think she got it into my head that Caleb wasn't getting enough so I panicked and I regret it I wish I just asked and listened to you ladies!

Kate glad Leo is being good and give your DH a slap,it annoys me when my OH doesn't listen to Caden coz you can see the disappointment when he's looking at daddy telling him something exciting and all my OH does is 'mmm'! Don't worry about cooking Racheal still coz I miss being pregnant it feels like i was pregnant then blinked and he's 4months old!

I can't remember anything else but hugs to everyone xx

In my world I'm so pissed off with my sister and how she reacted with fb then how she flagged my OH off! She took it over the line so I walked out of our workout! I haven't told my OH coz he's trying so hard with my family so this would really upset him! It upset me alot and I'm not gonna bother til she apologises! I don't see why I have to please her and just take all the shit she says to me! Sorry about the rant I hate my family sometimes 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

nomore my birth story is in my journal now if you'd like a read! :D

I got him on the boob again, it's still hard but I'm persevering.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw tas sorry you had another sister barney, without fanning your arguement flames your sister seems very pig headed and stubborn, i sorted this same problem out with my sister by moving out and not seeing her often . . now we get on famously lol lol lol well my sister (even though older than me) finally grew up a couple of years ago lol

aw pb you sound how i felt a few days ago, i was literally counting down the seconds to when dh would be off work (14days worth of seconds is a lot of counting lol) i read some of your thread hun and to be honest people see these 10 year olds and think they look, behave and have the morals of people much much older but you are totally right that does not miraculously make them adults. you are right, the parents should be responsible, i was bought up fantastically i would never even have dreamt of being out at night at aged 10 let alone looting, the behaviour has been taught or bad behaviour been allowed to manisfest by the parents. if parents faced a stern punishment for allowing their children to become completely devoid of the ability to conform to decent human and social requirements then you can sure as hell bet that they would all be in school with their heads down! i think the people who responded to you have absolutely no idea just how little discipline these parents instil in their children - some genuinely have no idea of the difference between right and wrong, what is legal and illegal, the consequences of actions not just for themselves but the people they are doing it to. seen purely in the comments from the stupid pre teens "we are getting our taxes back" er you do not pay tax, your parents do not pay tax and the tax that others pay will have to go to fixing all the stuff you have trashed! doi!

anyway nuff said, i could go on but you get my drift lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh popping over now!! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sequeena what a fabulous birth story!!! 

i love that second picture of you, you look half oh my goodness that was fabulous and look at our gorgeous baby and half thank f£ck that is over, you with the camera! dont you ever come near me with magic stick again lol

such a cutie pop too! well done hun xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

I saw your birth story last night sequeena, well impressed!

Thank you nomore. It makes me cry to think of the background these children (teens included) come from to think what they have been doing is ok. I cannot understand how any mum could not feel the same. I've not looked at the thread since. I will look to see what comments were made when I'm less ill but don't intend to get into a debate again. I don't think there's any reasoning with people who don't intuitively feel this way so it's just a waste of my emotional energy.

Anyway....

Sorry about your sister Tas. I don't have any good advice though. I hope things improve soon.

Vbaby I must've missed that you've your appointment. That's good. I hope everything turns out ok. :hugs:

Well I feel a modicum more human at last. Still plenty poorly but my chest is loosening up and ear is less stabby. My sleep was more normal (Indigo woke half 12 and half 4 so quite well spaced). I feel quite a bit less mad in the head! Hopefully a day resting with just Indigo will get things well on the way to healing. She seems quite a bit better too. Already had some smiles and an explosive nappy! :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Lmfao nomore!!!!

I think my milk is coming in! Boobs feel heavier, fuller, harder and hotter :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Get him latched on as much as poss to try and prevent them getting too engorged which then makes latching tricky plus it bloody hurts!


----------



## molly85

bleugh engorged boobs thats all iv read lol.

soz girls flying through as abby has been jabbed and is fine but her milk taking seriously has dropped off she feeds roughly every 4 hours but will only tak 3 ounces usually a bit more before bed and is going 6 hours over night so getting under 20 oz when she should be nearer 30/35oz taking her to gp as im not happy with this and she screams and is now very dummy reliant because she is hungry. Shes been such a happy baby so want her back not this pained starving one


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha! leo still being a happy boy! got dh here today so we are going to go into windsor, have a gander by the river, feed some ducks, kick a ball lol

i am going ss crazy over here! i thought she was coming last night, everytime i had a braxton my back absolutely killed just like it did when i was in labour with leo but after midnight it stopped . . . darn it! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha just found a book that i stuck all my opks to to see the progression lol lol lol looking back it was all totally normal to keep them now i am like err kate that is literally a book of your p£ss lol lol lol with descriptions of af, cm, ewcm, preseed, bd dates, ss lol lol lol ttc is like a completely different world isnt it!


----------



## molly85

that deffinatly sounds weird


----------



## vbaby3

Molly,try not to worry,though obviously you know abby best.
Teagan has 4 6oz bottles and never finishes them,so prob gets 20-22 ozs a day,and she's prob at least 14lbs(a rough guess lol).

Out at my friends all morning,had a good laugh.
No other news here,teagan slrept thru til 7.30 the last few mornings,so hopefully she's finished with that wonder week!


----------



## molly85

vbaby i wouldn't have been so worried but she was doing the hungry scream to. We havenow changed to c&g and i think we are going forward she has also tried and not really liked gripe water. BUt we have had a poop and its mustard yellow not sludge green and what looks like less of it weird but hope this leads to a happy baby again she looks happy sleeping on her play mat in the middle of teh floor. Matt and the mini beast are also asleep on the sofa. WTF?? I did the night feed grrrrr. So far no jabe side effects brilliant. Yay for good days vbaby


----------



## PeanutBean

Hope Abby settles again Molly. Indigo is much the same today as yesterday, wanting to sleep loads and mostly unhappy when awake. :( I was hoping she might mend sooner than me but she's giving the impression of feeling rotten still.

We just booked her second lot of jabs - 14th Sept!! She'll be almost 5 months. We got a reminder on Monday saying she was due on 19th Aug (6 weeks after first ones which were 2 weeks late) and having tried for days to actually get my call answered I'm told that's the earliest appointment. Good job I'm not bothered about delaying them but what a joke!

Byron's been invited to a party on Sat, one of his nursery friends I've never heard of! :blush: My two friend's toddlers haven't been invited so it's not a blanket invite. I ought to get a prezzy for the boy right? Going to have to start planning Byron's party sooner than I thought if there's going to be a bunch of randoms for me to invite. :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Ha Ha nomore,a book of your piss lol!!!!!
You're at that horrible stage now where lo can come at anytime,every little twinge or cramp you'll be panicking lol!!
Hope this lo doesn't keep you waiting as long as teagan did,wee madam.Did you go over with Leo?


----------



## molly85

Ah i forgot the nurse said she had a sore throat would that be from the screaming hmmm? Do you use calpol or anything pb? I'm not a massive purely because i would for get to give it regularly.

I'm not entirly thrilled at her having 3 needles next nime eugh.

I wouldn't invite anyone that is not Byrons friend or you know is a pain in the Butt espcially if its at your house


----------



## vbaby3

Oh peanut,hate all that birthday party stuff,When its your 1st child its hard to know how much to spend on a pressie,and all the other birthday party etiquette!!
I'm dreading this year,because i've heard once in primary school most of the kiddies invite the whole class to their party:wacko:Or at least all the boys!!
At least shay is august so i'll manage to avoid inviting the whole class,just invite whichever friends he's stayed in touch with through the summer.

Poor oran is sharing his birthday with teagans christening lol!!and about 3 wks before his actual birthday,I'm a mean mummy lol!


----------



## sequeena

Nomore that is definitely weird lol!!!

Thomas is going to his first birthday party on Sunday. He'll have to of up with hopefully booby milk though rather than crisps and cake :haha:


----------



## molly85

mmmmm crisps and cake


----------



## sequeena

I have a box if celebrations in the fridge that my friend brought to the hospital for me and I keep forgetting about them :dohh: strawberries too


----------



## molly85

if you don't eat them i am driving to wales to rescue them


----------



## loopylollipop

Nomore you are nearly there hun not long to go:winkwink: Glad Leo is being a bit easier to manage. LOL on pee sticks, I found all my preg tests. It seems a lifetime ago.

Its funny, I had imagined having Dylan would help me grieve less for my :angel:. In fact it has made things worse and I have shed a few :cry: wondering what my :angel: would have looked like. Odd.

Tas:hugs: no big advice really but grrrr

Madly, I am the same with the clothes. I didnt buy too many, and tbh his is just starting to wear the few things I bought him as he is now newborn size. In fact he is now in 0-3m :happydance::happydance:

The little things kindly passed on to me by Gilz and Madcat have been passed onto our friends expecting IVF twins:cloud9::thumbup:

Some gorgeous little things I cant bear to part with. I do like the baby K range. I have got a few bits of hers in the sale, they are pretty expensive otherwise.

We are trying to save so we can move out of Bradford sometime next year. 

Madcat we will be heading past your way on 24th Aug, watch out for a vauxhall vectra with stuff piled up so high will resemble the Beverly Hillbillies...and childrens and babys eyes peering out through duvets and pillows in the back:haha:

Keep up the good work Sequeena, :hugs:

Vbaby, keeping fingers crossed for the appointment, glad its so soon. I am sure all will be well:kiss:

I wish I could squeeze in another baby before menopause:blush: I am loving this so much it was what I was meant to do:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Even OH doesnt seem so adamant against another, when I was earwigging when asked by a NCT mum whether we would have another. He main worry fessed to her was being too old to keep up with young uns.

PB, it must be hard looking after an ill :baby: when you feel terrible yourself. So draining and must hinder your recovery :hugs::hugs: At least your milk with be full of bad bug immunity:hugs: Cant imagine how you even get out of the door.

Ozzie, what a gorgous picture:cloud9: We have none of myself, OH and Dylan together yet:dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Ooooooooo forgot. Dylan is 9lb 5oz today. Been given a two week reprieve.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

Wahhhhhh injections strike again they ruddy sedate abby


----------



## pinkclaire

Been keeping up but something distracts me by the time I get to post! sorry cant remember anything now! Loopy my mum had her last at 50 :blush: you'll be fine lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg vbaby i went 14days over with leo and even then i think it was actually more because i really couldnt remember my lmp as we werent trying but it came to me after ihad leo and i think i should have been due at least 3 days before! my body wasnt even 100%ready to give birth when i did go into labour i was something ridiculously small percentage effaced etc . . . i didnt get any signs that leo was on his way at all i think this is why i am getting excited over my massively painful braxtons, they blatantly are braxtons but well you know a girl can dream lol

aw injection time again boo poor injection babies and babies due them! 

someone was telling me the other day that birthday party ettiquette is to invite the whole class of kids and spend a fortune! errrrrrrrrrrrr try no! there were loads of people i wasnt friends with in primary school and they would talk about their parties and i honestly did not give a stuff whether i had gone or not they werent my friends and they werent invited to mine lol i just dont understand it, i am sure i will upset some future fellow mummies but erm do i care lol


----------



## molly85

save the cash til their older


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> save the cash til their older

here here. Molly Dylan sleeps for England after his jabs. 

Having a Harry Potter filmfest with DS. Nice to have his company for a change:cloud9:

Nomore, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

with rachael being an end of summer baby - who has children and has tonnes of cash at the end of the summer ? no one! and leo being 11 days before christmas - again another time of year parents do not have much spare cash - i am simply not going to have the money to entertain everyones kids lol i would rather save £100 and whatever i can get for that, that will be it! although the best party to be invited to in primary school was always my friends, she literally had it at her house every year but it was always fancy dress with lots of party games, looking back i am sure her mum used the same ones every year, i supppose if you look after things and put them in a safe box and place you can prob save a fortune each year

i used to love the game of guess what is missing on the tray! oh and the game where when it is your turn you have to put on gloves, scarf and try and eat as much chocolate from one of those massive bars of chocolate using a knife and fork! that one was great!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex is due jabs next week :( I'm dreading any reaction, even though the cardiologist said there's nothing to worry about :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun it is totally normal to worry about a reaction! despite leo already having been on some very severe medication, sedatives and pain relief when he was born i was still worried! even if its only a little bit of a high temperature it still makes you feel bad for them bless them. i always used to just think just how much worse it would be should he catch anything he was being immunised against. . .shudder


----------



## sequeena

When do they have their first injections? Thomas hasn't even had his heel prick test which I am dreading.

Well me and Sean got about 2 hours kip. I've also managed to sort through thomas' presents so far, put clean clothes away, put another wash on, fed he cats and let the dogs out. I feel really good!

Thomas is having his second bath in the morning I'm nervous!!

Sean is watching eastenders whilst topping Thomas up with formula pmsl is this what happens when you become a parent? :lol:


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies!

Molly Caleb use to be like that not feed properly for a day then a massive poo and he would be back to normal! 

Top tip for parties but don't tell my friends lol I go to the pound shop and spend a pound or two,kids break toys anyway and you can get some alright stuff in there,I will be doing it when Caden gets invited to parties! I also shop in sales and I'm gonna have a box of toys for kids and when Caden has a party get a prezzie out the box! I'm such a tight git lol I shop in sales for mine but get more for them lol!

Got Caleb weighed today he weighs 16lbs 9oz is he the biggest baby?! The HV said not to wean him yet and wait! I'm not sure yet what to do! He's showing some signs but not waking in the night but he's in a routine now will he really wake up?!? 

Hopefully going swimming tomorrow first time for Caleb :) I'm excited

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sequeena jabs are supposedly 8, 12 and 16 weeks here though we are currently on 10 and 20 weeks and who knows when the third lot will be! Ozzie everyone worries. It's easier after the first lot. :hugs:

Molly we use ibuprofen with Byron and sometimes calpol. He always got these three days of 38+ temps with every tooth coming through and the calpol does jack at bringing temps down. I've not used anything with Indigo yet. I don't like to if I can avoid it.

Loopy, the stats about fertility are well rickety I think. Given that you've proven your fertility I reckon you'll be good having more before menopause, assuming you don't go into it early! Do you know when your mum had menopause? I think my mum was well into her 50s.

So far for Byron's birthday celebrations we've invited family and his small number of friends he's known since baby group but never anyone from nursery. Thinking I'm going to have to find out who he hangs around with. I asked him who Jacob was today (having just come back from nursery) and he insisted he doesn't know! :lol: He does talk about his friends so it's more convincing than you might think. I said he's been invited to a party and he said he doesn't want to go, not for chips or cake, bit the bouncy castle changed his mind! :rofl: Going to have to get some ironing done tomorrow. Got knows what we'll all wear.


----------



## molly85

lol PB i reckon Byron's probably the intresting popular kid so all the children want him at their party bet you will get a few eye on stalks when you fee indy lol

Asleep again mwahhhhhhh angel baby she is after jabs


----------



## pinkclaire

Molly when did she have hers? Charlotte had hers on Weds, her first ones bless her. 

PB Byron does sound like the popular one lol.


----------



## molly85

she had her first 5 weeks ago and her 2nds at 10 this morning its brilliant all this prep for needing to give her medication etc but no shes fine.

the feeding has been escillating for over a week and must have come to a head yester day as she has left onlt 1 or 2 oz ounces each feed they have all been 5oz bottles when made up make 6oz. pretty good compared to the last few days.


----------



## tas1

Pink is that Charlotte? Who is doing these photos? X


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol yeah its charlotte, it makes me giggle that photo I love it lol. My neighbour did them for me.

Thats good Molly, Charlotte doesnt seem bothered by them at all.


----------



## molly85

weird children lol ohh just noticed your avatar, we have been a free photo shoot through Emmas Diary the guy comes to your house it's on Saturday you get some sort of free picture all seems a bit to good to be true


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> weird children lol ohh just noticed your avatar, we have been a free photo shoot through Emmas Diary the guy comes to your house it's on Saturday you get some sort of free picture all seems a bit to good to be true

I'll believe that when it happens!

I'm going to get the photos of Thomas so far on an sd card tonight so I can get them printed tomorrow and put them in frames :cloud9:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening All,

Just a quick update from me....

The baby gaviscon is working! :happydance: Jacob is no longer projectile vomiting and is bringing his wind up! :thumbup:

Jacob now weighs in at 11lbs 1oz! :happydance:

Going down to my mum's tomorrow night for a week and I am rather excited! Wonder how big my mum has gotten because she is 32 weeks pregnant!

On a negitive note someone has decided to steal something off my dads memorial!? Seriously why would you want it? It makes me sick!

Ooops the typing on the keyboard has woken the little man up!

Will catch up ASAP.

:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Your mum is 32 weeks already sofie? Wow! As for the sick person who stole somethin from your dads memorial I hope they rot!!

My milk came in!!! Decided to pump and got 10mls woo! Have to work on my inverted nipple but got a little out of it x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Lovely picture Ozzie :)

Sequeena well done for sticking with the BF :hugs: am sure things will only get better!

Great news NOMORE that Leo is still doing well :happydance:

and well done Byron on the potty training :wohoo: Hope you and Indigo are feeling better Peanut hon :hugs:

:hissy: @ your Sister Tas 

Glad Teagan seems to have finished with her `wonder week` vbaby ;)

Loopy I too feel :cry: over our :angel: I think because I fell pregnant the month after with Charlie it helped my grief however I do wonder what it would have been like had I not m/c :wacko: I know Charlie is Charlie and my :angel: would have never been Charlie iykwim everything would have been so different but I guess its only human nature to `wonder` ... I think its sooooooo cute Dylan is just now in 0-3mths :cloud9:

NOMORE I am so excited for you :happydance: cant wait to see pics of your Little Lady ;)

Pink how are you and the LOs? Love your Avatar :)

:hugs: for Jabs Molly, I too am not looking forward to the THREE Charlie will be having beginning of September :cry: and Peanut that is so riddick over Indigo`s jab appointment :growlmad: nowt like been late is there :hissy:

Sk great Jake has turned a corner :happydance: Have fun at your Mums :) and :trouble: for the b******s who have stolen from your dads memorial :growlmad:

Peanut on the subject of birthday parties Oliver often gets invites for kids I dont know either :wacko: I agree with the Ladies maybe Byron is the `cool` `popular` kid everyone wants around ;) We are looking at booking Olivers birthday party soon (his birthday is 14th Oct!) and we normally booked his party May/June so you can see we are well behind :dohh: previously we have booked soft play areas which cost around 10.00 for each child :shock: and because we have about 10 kids between our close friends and family thats 100.00 before we even think about his friends so we limited him to 6 from school and he normally invites three boys and three girls :) This year I have found two local sports centres that hire out a room with a bouncy castle for two hrs :thumbup: One charges 50.00 for x20 kids and one charges 70.00 for x30 kids so I think we are going for the 70.00 one :thumbup: I will need to put on some food but kids buffet food isnt that hard ... lots of crap imo :rofl: and then sort some party bags and games :thumbup: I too will be popping to the poundshop and the likes for prizes :thumbup: We have thought about taking a few of Olivers friends bowling of whatever but by the time you add food etc it will probably cost nearly as much as a party so I think thats by far the cheapest choice :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

In the land of Madly ... not much happening :dohh:

Weaning going exceptionally well :thumbup: we are stuck indoors again cause its :rain: was MIA yesterday cause I spent all day at my Mums :) had a little cuddle with tiny baby Harry who is feeding exactly the same as Charlie only with more gusto (4oz) :rofl: and I am now officially a shopping delivery convert ;) we had our second shop delivered last night and needless to say I may not ever grace a supermarket with my prescence again :rofl:

DH has been secretly sorting out our finances so I can be a SAHM Mummy permanently and he keeps been offered these contracting jobs but its just a case of finding the right one ;)


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!!
Glad everyone is doing well!
Loopy,you def have enough time for 1 more babe lol.My dh would be like yours,he reckons if we had any more he wouldn't be able to keep up with them in a few yrs lol!
I think I'm happy with my 3 definately.I actually feelso blessed to have 3 healthy children that I'm gonna count my blessings and enjoy every minute with them.I am the luckiest lady in the whole world,and I'm gonna start appreciating that!
I think a health scare puts things into perspective doesn't it.
I also had a miscarriage in between the boys,but got preg with oran 3 months later.I do wonder what could have been or would have been,but then look at oran and think,well he wouldn't be here if I hadn't miscarried,and he is so precious,he was the 1 that was meant to be here iykwim,Even though the miscarriage was hell,I wouldn't change it coz then I wouldn't have my special wee man.

Out all morning getting the grocery shop,and doing a few other bits about town.Brought kids for lunch and had a nice day!!
Staying out as much as possible.The closer my appointment is getting the more petrified I feel.
Dh has booked the day off.We have to travel to dublin for my appointment,so we're dropping the kids in with my mam 1st and then he'll come with me for moral support etc!
I usually do these things alone,even when I miscarried,and when I had the really bad smear tests.So he's obviously as worried as I am.

Sofie,wow your mam hasn't long to go!!There are some scumbags about,stealing something from a memorial is disgusting behaviour.x
Hope you're feeling a little more human today peanut!

70 quid for a hall with bouncy castle sounds good madly!!Some sambos,crisps and sweets and you're sorted!!
So glad your dh is sorting stuff so you can stay home with your boys.

Sequeena,glad you're doing well and feeling well hun!!x

Nomore,last to pop lol!!hope missy doesn't keep you waiting as long as leo did!Try not get your hopes up,I was sure teagan was coming early and she ended up a whole week later than my boys!!!Fingers crossed for you!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like you have been busy vbaby :lol:

Glad your DH has time off to go to your appointment with you :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: vbaby hope you're ok hun xx I need to book my smear soon. They noticed during pregnancy the cells on my cervix are different (one of the reasons why I bled so easily) and advised for me to get a smear :wacko: my consultant said it's most likely just changes during puberty, contraception etc.

Still waiting on the midwife... she has 10 minutes to arrive or she's late :growlmad:


----------



## vbaby3

Don't worry sequeena,abnormal cells are easy treated.Just make sure you go get a smear once Thomas is about 3 months old,things in your cervix should be back to normal by then after the birth.x

Well my health visitor actually rang about teagans 3 month check up,i've to take her in next thurs!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am so going to be a late one lol had our head midwife appointment today bless her she told me i had to have my baby before her holiday so she could run into the room and deliver rachael bump lol, she doesnt get to do many deliveries any more but she did one last night (which made me think jesus it really is the busy period birth wise now isnt it lol) but that would mean her arriving early or dead on time, she didnt do an examination or feel my belly in the end as we spent so long doing the birth plan (which i am dead chuffed with) but she seemed to think i looked really low hmmmm not convinced but ok lol

i am just trying to think that 5th september is my dd (date the section is booked) and anything before that is a bonus, i am already getting have you had her texts! i mean come on have they not learnt from last time! i was 14 days late and ended up sending a bulk text on day 12 basically saying the next person to text me "have you had her" would get my phone up their bums lol 

aw bless madly your dh working out the finances! i have had to officially strip my dh of all his cards including his debit card! i have given him 3 months to show me that he can be trusted to pay off our debts with all the money we are saving not paying rent, somehow this month he ran out of money without paying anything off and next month is looking tight too so he is gettin £50 withdrawn each month to spend on whatever plus money for his new hobby and thats it, i am having his debit card, credit cards all of them! there is no way i am staying here longer than i have to! i call him my marie anntoinette lol lol lol unfortunately i have now cut him off at the source lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Sequeena I saw in your journal the MW didnt turn up :growlmad: I guess you didnt make the party either :(

Glad you got an appointment for Teagan vbaby hon albeit a tad on the late side :dohh: 

NOMORE thats a great idea although am not sure DH would hand over his cards to his `domestic supervisor` :rofl: his new title for me :dohh: and am glad your happy with your birth plan :hugs:

Ladies I have news :blush: I may be the first to be re-graduating ;) (please do not mention on fb!)


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly you're never preg?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Quite possibly it seems :wacko:

I had suspicions and tested last week and got :bfn: however :sick: and other symptons have continued so I used the other test in the pack on Tuesday and got a vvvvfaint :bfp: very similar to my limboland days with Charlie :dohh: tested again yesterday eve with 90min held pee and another similar result :shrug: pics in my journal a page or two back from end :wacko: DH is in :shock: and me well am not sure what to think .... not confirmed but cant see how I cant be pregnant although not really sure how it happened either :dohh: lack of sex, depo and bleeding twice during July is kinda funny to get to grips with but then it only took one episode of :sex: when we fell pregnant with Charlie :loopy:


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey!! Keep us posted! What if it's a girl? You'll have to change your name again. :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol PB that was my thoughts exactly. 

I no longer trust contraception, her with the depo here, PLB a long term bnb friend on the pill is now 20 weeks with twins https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif, and a 9 month old. Claire was bfing for god sake. wahhhhh. I do feel you may be nicking my spot Madly I am coming after you extra :sex: for Matty lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Blimey indeed :wacko:

I doubt I have any chance of ever having a girl but tbh I would welcome another boy ;)

No plans to re-test yet am kinda burying my head in the sand right now it took nearly two weeks to get a clear :bfp: with Charlie so we are talking the same I reckon ( it was two weeks ish with Oliver too from early vvvvvfaint :bfp: ) Funny thing is I got a vvvvvfaint :bfp: on Tuesday which was exactly a year to the day when I got my vvvvvfaint :bfp: with Charlie :loopy: I got my clear :bfp: with Charlie on the 20th August so am looking at that as a re-test date if I can bare it that long :thumbup: DH handled it better than I thought he would .... I only told him last night after having suspicions for about two weeks, I didnt know how to tell him, Charlie is only 3mths old .... he says he needs time to get his head around it which I can totally understand but then I am also fighting emotions and hope that it turns out to be a fluke :sad1: my head is all over the place as for my body I dont know how it would fair up with another pregnancy so soon especially with my tailbone, back and pelvis ugh!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh madly if you are i will no longer be the only one left to pop! lol

i think my dh would have forty fits if i came up to him saying, i think i am pregnant . . . again, he is totally sex starved, having to put up with my horrendous attitude and snapping, i do not think he would be able to cope with 18 months worth of it lol


----------



## molly85

lol nomore your 38 weeks get going on that man lol give that chief midwife the delivery she wants lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you NOMORE for that thought :kiss: although if I am am hoping I wont be left on my own for too long :winkwink:

DH asked me if I was ok last night (I have been feeling crap for a few weeks but was quiet last night cause I planned on telling him!) So I said `no` he asked me what was wrong so I told him I didnt know how to tell him .... he said `now you have me worried, it must be bad if you cant tell me!` I was :cry: and he said `baby tell me!` so I looked at him in the eyes and said `I think I might be pregnant again!` blurted out everything about the tests and stuff and he said `well I certainly wasnt expecting that!` he admitted afterwards he thought I was going to tell him we were over and I didnt love him anymore :wacko: We havent spoken about it since last night :nope: I dont know what to say to him :sad1: He blames himself he says he should have used a condom but then I had the depo so we thought we were pretty safe :wacko: its never failed us before :nope: Not planned if I am but certainly welcome by me not so sure DH feels the same right now sadly!


----------



## tas1

Oh my goodness me madly although I'm slightly excited for you!!! I do think crazy comes to mind as well but still excitement is taking over! I love babies!!
You'll make me broody even you Kate keep making me broody again lol!! So happy for you madly!

I can't remember what else I read lol but hope everyone else is ok!!

I gave Caleb some baby rice this morning he slowly ate it after having abit of his bottle! I need to sort out my plan,I'm thinking baby rice for a week then maybe baby rice for breakfast then baby rice and pear or apple for lunch I don't know yet I'll have to read some weaning books to see what I should do 

Xx


----------



## molly85

madly hes a man let him see a scan hre'll go all gooey


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I want to see the clear result before getting exited or happy ot anything iykwim :thumbup: but one thing is for sure DH knows if I am pregnant this baby will be born, I am anti abortion ( sorry not meant to offend anyone :flower: ) but I also understand everyone is different and each to their own choices :thumbup: DH has already suggested we might not keep another baby to which I told him :nope: he knows me well enough so I think he might have been chancing his arm :trouble: anyway he can walk the fact is if I am pregnant I will be a Mummy of three ;)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly your dh is a cutie pop really isnt he bless him being worried about you not loving him anymore! was it you that was having the issues after depot? also dont they say if you do not have it done during your period it is the same as other contraception . . takes a week or so to take? also how do they know that is factually correct for every single woman? during ttc it dawned on me how nothing is really the same for any woman in relation to contraception, cycles, ovulation, post ovulation symptoms . . .ohhhhh will be watching this space!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

having my usual daily bout of painful braxtons . . . had them for 6 hours yesterday . . . it is one thing not giving me any symptoms to spot (had nothing prior to labouring with leo) but to give me painful braxtons, bits of plug (niiiiice) and dicky tummy well that is just freaking teasing! until i get the urge to time contractions i am not taking them seriously whatsoever! 

ha ha i said to dh earlier i want herout now you going to help me and he went how wink wink i went ermmmmmm actually my hips hurt too much lol lol lol poor thing!!! i am a firm believer that all those things only really help if you are already ready to go into labour and i do not think i am . . . i would like to tempt fate by saying i still havent packed my hospital bags yet!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm never going to be able to get this thread moved to parenting am I?! :lol:

I don't trust hormonal contraception one jot. Had my own issues with it. Condoms all the way for us.

I always think nomore how useful it would be to monitor how our individual hormones naturally cycle and create a pill tailored to them to avoid bad side effects and improve efficacy etc. Would also be useful if someone wanted hrt in later life.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes hon I had the depo at 6+3wks postnatal (mid June!) when I was still losing locia (finished a day or two after the depo!) then no bleeding for about two weeks when I got what I classed as AF 1st July :thumbup: bled extremely lightly for 12days then had about a weeks break then another bleed for another 12days again extremely light which finished on the 31st July ... nothing since .... tested last Tuesday so 2nd and :bfn: tested this Tuesday 9th and vvvvvfaint :bfp: :wacko: We had :sex: in the first six weeks after I had Charlie using condoms I think maybe once of twice then I had the depo jab and we have had :sex: since I could count the times on one hand and have plenty of room left over :dohh: If after all that I def am pregnant its short of a damn miracle :loopy: and imo meant to be!


----------



## molly85

lol nomore.hospital bags reminds me ofmy list for nextbaby take barely anything so I cxan leave asap


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha pb i was thinking that lol lol lol! i agree even if i knew i had taken the pill correctly every month i would still be a bit like erm could i and when i was on depot i never got pregnant but man i had to take tests every few months just to make sure, i dont know how i feel about contraception this time, i do not think we would be able to accommodate a third child with our bills and the fact most pubs have two bedrooms only (2 children can share for a while but 3 is a bit of a stretch) but it did scare me not ovulating for the first 6 months i was trying i just kept on thinking what have i done to myself!

that is exactly how i would think it madly! you two boys are miracles themselves a third is simply meant to be as you say! i found loads of my internet cheapies the other day (along with the piss book lol lol lol) i would offer them to you but they will only drive you more insane, most of my post when ttc was bloody cheapie hpts! iw ill never take one again . . . .next day lol


----------



## molly85

Gah the bloody injection i believe it has a 96% chance of working and what your bleeding nurse didn't tell you which you already know hence the testing is it takes a month for the first one to kick in. there after if your late for 1 i believe you have a weekif its a few days late etc. Oryou get a body like mine and any twitch in hormones and your up sh1t creek with out your paddle


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly thats my plan! i want to be out asap! i am hoping that she is born at like 7am too close to visiting time to chuck dh out but close enough to 9am to put in my request to leave asap lol its august! they will need the beds surely!


----------



## molly85

lol for all those early christmas concieved babies


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE so funny like me nagging the nurses ear off to remove the catheter ... I swear she was thinking `not her again!` I wanted out big time and I was getting it ;)

Molly all I can say is the `the things you dont get told!` like dont have :sex: unprotected ie use a condom for the first month just to be sure ..... I mean me and dh are really to blame we had the :sex: but we `thought` the depo covered us like in the past :nope:


----------



## molly85

gah go back and have words madly lol ewwwwww catheter i had a fit over cannula i was scratching at it


----------



## tas1

It's so funny I'm getting alot of symptoms but I got the coil and been bleeding etc maybe it was out of sympathy for you madly lol

I too am anit-abortion except in extreme circumstance!

Best go do steriliser and go to bed xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ok sorry everyone ive forgotten everything else, but Madly, OMG!! Was not expecting that when I came on! My DH would have a fit as well, if you are it'll take a bit of getting used to but he'll come round. I love my two under two even if it is hard work, omg you could have two under 1!!


----------



## molly85

MOrning Claire.
Good night on the Abby front though she insisted on getting up at 8 I stalled her til 8.30 but wold only guess i can't have my cake and eat it asleep by 9 and only waking once.I should justgo to bed earlier loads to d today I need to get shopping on a budget. and a couple oftops and trousers in 0-3 for madam here and some tiny tights. GAh she just dribbled and winged as i ate my museli


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh my Madly! :haha: But like you said, if it's meant to be, it's meant to be! :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Well I can't remember anything else but possibly congrats Madly!! At the end of the day if you are happy that's all that matters. Yes it'll be hard work but I truly believe there's nothing in this life worth having that doesn't involve a little hard work. 

AFM Noahs new milk is helping sort of during the day. I don't get wet burps anymore but it still can't move him without him being sick. It is making nightimes much much worse. He's probably slept for 6 hours in total the past three nights so I'll be speaking to the dietician and paediatrician on Monday. 

Hope everybody is well :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh Gilz hun dont know what to say, wish I could help:cry::kiss::hugs:

Madly.......:shock::shock::shock:!!!!!!!!! But if you are, like you said it was meant to be.

Funnily enough, I did a hpt yesterday too. But more because we havent been exactly careful and I am having a coil fitted on the 22nd Aug. Was :bfn: but was, if I am honest, hoping for a :bfp: which is silly as we dont have room for the ones we have! That said, my granny was one of eight squished into a tiny terrace and they managed ok! :witch: arrived since thats that. 

Thanks for encouraging words on older mums:kiss: Got a few years left before I am 50:blush:

Lol PB on never being able to move the thread:haha:


----------



## molly85

loopy you look full of life my cousin has a 10 year old and is now 58 she was deffinatly not ready to be a mum again, she didn't know she was pregnant til she was 6 months gone and the Daddy is a rather useless 30 something bloke bit of a shirley valentine she found him on holiday in turkey and bought him home lol. But you have the energy and want children so will be fine. lol I've done loads of tests all :bfn: as I have been waiting twiddling my thumbs for :witch:


----------



## pinkclaire

I never want to take a pregnancy test again, I've only done two in my life and they were both positive lol lol. 


Gilz which milk is he on now? Sorry it's hard to keep up sometimes!

Took everyone swimming this morning, it was so fun! Charlotte was smiling so much she loved it! James is a water baby anyway so maybe I have two lol. I'm a good swimmer though, my records are still held at my local club lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw gilz i am so frustrated for you hun wish there was something i could say or do that would actually make a difference :( thinking of you xkx

having a really really shite day, have no energy, just generally feel like crap, i feel like i have the flu minus the flu you know just want to stay in bed but dh working all day today, got one hell of a board toddler, we already made cheese scones might have to make some play dough in a minute - i have given up on my dream of rachael bump being a september baby, missus you are more than welcome to come out now! please?!


----------



## pinkclaire

Get some good rest nomore it's hard I know but do as your body is telling you xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Hey madly:wacko:
congratulations (i think) - i think you sound pleased which is great!:haha:
wow, i really didnt see that one coming i must admit!.
Im scared stiff of a BFP now lol:dohh:

really pleased for you though!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you are right of course pink but gah i am mind numblingly bored so leo is absolutely stark raving bored! (he hasnt been violent though which is good, very good!) dh back in an hour, 7mins 10 seconds . . . not that i am counting and then i will send him off to get fish and chip dinner i think, im already going to make him to do the washing up he will not get much of a break if i make him cook for me too, then at 7pm i am going to have a bath, freshen up and then hopefully catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, totally going to use leos bedtime bath niiiiice!

i didnt feel this impatient with leo, then again there is always that element of being shite scared of being a mummy for the first time, this time i just want her here!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thank you for all your words of support :hugs: not much to add, I havent re-tested mainly out of been chicken if am honest :dohh: Its funny even through the barely there tests with Charlie I just `knew` I was pregnant right now am having a battle inside with how I feel about things :( so instincts dont tell me nothing except I have that sick butterfly feeling, I am dog tired and when DH opened the fridge earlier the smell omg I nearly pucked :wacko: but then I dont know if its all in my imagination and I`m seeing things that arent really there ...... its such a confusing feeling :shrug: I cancelled a date out with my friends today because I just want to sit in the house 

Gilz sorry to hear the milk doesnt seem to be helping things much :( poor noah :hug:

Pink swimming sounds like fun :thumbup: hoping to take the boys at some point :)

Loopy am sure you could fit a few more kids in ;) we live in a two bed terrace house which is a little cramped now with all the boys things but am sure we could make room for another :thumbup: anyway I dont think its a matter of having room in the house it a matter of having room in our hearts for another and we sure have that ;)

:hugs: NOMORE not long now but I agree try to rest you are going to need it once little lady does arrive :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

OMG madly I knew it! :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

ok ladies need your help! In a tizz....

remember I did the hpt yesterday? Went to throw it away just now and this is it.....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no loopy seriously?!?!?!?!?

Did you attach a picture I cant see it????


----------



## loopylollipop

:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0106.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loopylollipop

:shock::shock:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Thats better than mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

omfffgggggg :rofl: :dance: :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanuts going to have a fit shes never going to get this thread moved :rofl: its infectious :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Holy crap!! Like I said its a day old now but omfg!!

Currently bleeding though, thought :witch: had arrived but maybe not. If it is a real one not looking too good :cry: lost some clots but thought was because was first af.

Oh well will have to wait and see. I think I must be pretty damn fertile for an old chick:haha:


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Madly you saying all that matters in room in our hearts has made me think I want another but I am going to wait if I do want one! I think it's exciting for you!

I wanna take boys swimming was gonna go yesterday but my stupid body decided to bleed for abit after 6days of not bleeding then I've stopped but I'm getting period pains....it's so annoying I wanted to take the boys before school starts!

I'm having second thoughts about my college course...I wanna do it but I don't wanna leave Caleb then my OH made me feel guilty and said well you didn't leave Caden....oh thanks it's not like it could change our lives one day! So now I feel guilty for wanting to do something for me well for all of us!

Caleb is loving his baby rice yesterday and today he has decided to get fussy with his bottle like he is saying erm where's the other thing lol 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Oh my word this thread is a serious baby making thread lol might stay away just in case it is contagious lol

But yey!!!!!

Xx


----------



## sequeena

I know tas I'm keeping well away!! :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tas if you think now is the right time to do your course then do it hun! it could be another 3 years to get back on it you know? on the other hand if you really do not think that you want to do it then dont! simple thinking but i totally understand that it isnt that easy . . .

loopy i will repeat what i said about a year ago to someone, dont look back on hpts especially the blue ones lol lol lol (but that really really really really REALLY looks like a bfp!)

is there something in the water on this thread lol lol lol i'd better be careful after rachael bump is here lol lol lol


----------



## loopylollipop

There is def enough room in my heart Madly :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I guess it would be almost like having twins!

Went to GP with my heartburn yesterday :rofl:. She gave me a poo pot to check for H.pylori and what I needed was a hpt!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy I bled practically all of July (not locia cause that stopped mid June!) :wacko: and I got them faint lines after getting a total bfn last week :shrug: I too thought it was AF TWICE but now I dont know what the heck is going on?!?!?!?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Two under Two is a challenge Loopy but two possibly under One :shock: and I thought my Sister had it bad with Two under 18mths maybe I should have kept my mouth shut :dohh:

I could SS but I wont ;)


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> tas if you think now is the right time to do your course then do it hun! it could be another 3 years to get back on it you know? on the other hand if you really do not think that you want to do it then dont! simple thinking but i totally understand that it isnt that easy . . .
> 
> loopy i will repeat what i said about a year ago to someone, dont look back on hpts especially the blue ones lol lol lol (but that really really really really REALLY looks like a bfp!)
> 
> is there something in the water on this thread lol lol lol i'd better be careful after rachael bump is here lol lol lol

I know Nomore this is why I was asking. This is the first blue one I have used. Just grabbed it in the chemist yesterday as was cheapest, wanted to do one just to check was negative prior to my coil fitting on 22nd Aug (also DS 16th birthday).

Had heard the blue ones were pretty notorious for evaps. But this one looks so def positive???? It was a two pack so have another lurking upstairs...


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy how long between test and seeing it now? You know they usually go positive after a few hours right? If fresh then :shock::happydance:

After nomore's had her babe I'm getting this thread moved despite you randy propagating ladies! Majority rule!

Gilz as always big :hugs: and like the others I wish there was something I could do or say to help. You must be wrecked. :( It just be so hard but you are such a wonderful strong mum through pregnancy birth and now. Despite his health issues Noah is one very lucky boy to have you as his mum.

Well we are back from the party. Byron had a lovely time; bouncy castle and face painting. It was like no party I've been to before though I think nothing out of the ordinary for most people. What I mean is the kind of baby parties we've been to have been veg sticks, organiz snacks, fruit etc. Thiswaa fruit shoots, chicken dippas, BBQ peppered steak... I can still smell the gross meat smoke and my eyes are stinging from it. Byron's never had a fruit shoot before so I used it to my advantage. He didn't understand the cap and kept pressing it closed so didn't drink much then I just added it to a cup of water. I reckon he drank a third in total. Sorry but we're a milk and diluted juice kind of family! With the party being between meals he didn't want to eat much though they had kindly got quorn sausages in for him. I had nothing because I spent the hour before we left home feeling alternately nauseous and bad guts! Didn't want to risk eating away from home and then being ill, had enough to deal with chasing Byeon backwards and forwards and wearing Indigo (who after an unsettled start slept til the end of the party). Byron got his face painted as a tiger which was a hit with everyone and he spent the remainder of the party roaring at everyone! :lol:

I found that I am fine driving (thank god!) and the dizziness seems to be more about my own movement and changing between very close and distant vision so was ok watching the road. Still feel horribly ill but DH will be home very soon now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Can't believe how many posts since I started typing mine! :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Two under Two is a challenge Loopy but two possibly under One :shock: and I thought my Sister had it bad with Two under 18mths maybe I should have kept my mouth shut :dohh:
> 
> I could SS but I wont ;)

LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lol will be have to be careful this doesnt turn into a tww thread!

I have had the odd bleed on and off since delivery. Lochia stopped at 4weeks.

I thought this af had been triggered by my reduction in bf over last week...

time will tell:wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ohhhh lurking upstairs! pregnancy tests always seemed to have a way of not lurking but actually jumping out at me when taking a morning wee . . .next thing i know the wrapper is off lol lol lol ohhh you going to take it tomorrow am? 

i have never taken a blue one, that is an awfully dark evap though isnt it? might i suggest a gander onto the pregnancy test page and see if there are any threads on there were it is defo an evap? in fact . . . . (off i gander) lol


----------



## tas1

I'm so excited for you both!!

I think I will do I'd rather get it done now then when Caleb is older and can remember,it's only for one day and totally worth it! 

Oh god forgot to tell you I'm going to the in laws tomorrow they moaned at us for not going but it's so much easier for them to come her coz there house isn't clean enough for me,they have two dogs,no toys for Caden and Caden doesn't like the dogs so can't run around outside! But no they want us to go there coz it's only fair.....why is it?? Which means all of my father in laws family will come coz it's easier for them even though they all drive and all know where we live! So will be a boring day for us tomorrow :(

Xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

*After nomore's had her babe I'm getting this thread moved despite you randy propagating ladies! Majority rule!*

:rofl: lmfao :lol:


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ohhhh lurking upstairs! pregnancy tests always seemed to have a way of not lurking but actually jumping out at me when taking a morning wee . . .next thing i know the wrapper is off lol lol lol ohhh you going to take it tomorrow am?
> 
> i have never taken a blue one, that is an awfully dark evap though isnt it? might i suggest a gander onto the pregnancy test page and see if there are any threads on there were it is defo an evap? in fact . . . . (off i gander) lol

def will do tomorrow morning. If I can wait. That last one was done on a v.v.v.v.v dilute wee, as I am drinking loads with bf. Mid afternoon on a dilute wee and that was the result. I looked last night about an hour or two after and thought I saw something but thought no dont be stupid and get into all that again...

I am too frightened to delve back into the preg test page! Do it for me Nomore pretty please!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lol lol pb!!! 

leo has had fruitshoots (dh . . . lol) but only likes them if he is really really thirsty in which case i just give him water. he has a thing about j20 (again . . dh) but one read of the back in regards to how much sugar is in those things and its all concentrated fruit i have been being sneaky and filling up empty bottles with a mango, orange and passionfruit puree juice lol lol he loves them he wont drink the juice if i pour it into a cup for him! goes to show how quickly kids learn brands and things, they can still be tricked on the contents though bah ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

will do loopy!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

bloody hell babies popping out everywhere lol. 

Taz I cant wait to do a course, after James I never wanted to go bk to work, I dont feel like that this time!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanut thats the sort of parties we frequent often and we are a milk and diluted juice family too ;) infact Oliver hates fruitshoots :happydance: Glad byron enjoyed the face painting saw his pic on fb so cute :) 

NOMORE you are so funny I remember your POAS addition :rofl: as bad as mine :dohh: I have a test upstairs the other tesco one but its not calling ;) not yet anyway :rofl:


----------



## loopylollipop

Nah PB I was 24 hours old. Thought saw something a little after doing (but way after time) but dismissed it.

Never had one go positive like this after tho. 

Fruit shoots turn our four year old into the Tazmanian Devil. Evil!

Sorry you are still poorly PB:hugs:

C'mon Nomore, we are waiting to meet your girl:happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pink I`m the opposite I wanted to go back to work after having Oliver but this time I dont :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy I have never had a test go like that afterwards either not even hours after when I have delved out of the bin for a look :dohh:

Mine came up in about 5mins...the second test I peed didnt see anything as pee passed over the window jumped in shower was about 2mins (was a pit and bit wash!) and then looked at it and faint line :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Eugh fruit shoots not like they don't have enough sugar it goes on to the teeth yuck.


Oi you lot legs closed til I have a cycle I seem to remember I was the first one to say we planned on TTC quit quickly grrrrr


----------



## tas1

If I let Caden have fruitshoots his poo goes runny so we are dilute still trying to get Caden to drink milk :-s 

Pink I feel a little different this time where I'm not as cut up about leaving him but still hate it! What course are you gonna do?

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dohh: I leave for four hours and come back to another :bfp:? Shit, maybe DH and I shouldn't :sex: tonight! :rofl: I was hoping the fact I was exclusively BFing would act as a birth control, but now I'm not so sure! :rofl:

We just got back from the Seafest in Arbroath where, of all places, I met a lovely woman from Blairgowrie! :) She said there are about 15 :shock: American families there and she gave me her phone number and said to call her! She was selling dreamcatchers and gave us a £10 one for £7 for the little man! :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

I definitely don't mean to rain on your parade loopy but in 10 years I think every neg test I've done has gone like that after maybe 7-10 hours or so. I don't know if it's to do with pink/blue, I always used clear blue.

Pink are you still planning on a PGCE? Plus I need Charlotte's details for the first post.


----------



## tas1

Lol poor Molly you really was the first one to say you would try first lol well you never know you could be the third it does come in three's doesnt it? 
If that's the case I'm staying away from my OH til the next bfp comes off you lot lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol Molly but I think it was me! I planned to get preg on mat leave when first preg with indigo bit changed my mind! :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

god i used to get through 30opks amonth and at least 12 hpts! what a doofus lol lol lol lol

im sat on the floor with leo she feels low but thats it, i know she is low also because my boobs are just flopping everywhere now, no support from bump anymore gah lol

loopy there are no good threads on it at the moment other than one where she is getting told not to trust blue dye lol lol lol if i send my left over ic hpts by flying pigeon do you reckon they would get to you guys quickly? lol lol lol would be faster than the postman lol


----------



## pinkclaire

What details do you need pb? typing with one hand while I feed lol. If you get a chance will you look at my thread in bf section?

Ozzie I got pg whilst bf remember.

Taz/pb some days its my pgce others my accountancy, cant make my mind up :dohh: I wont like leaving her, dont get me wrong, but it hasnt 'damaged' (as I conjured up in my head) James so I feel a bit different, plus I know it will help my family.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas/Pink I wouldnt think twice about leaving my boys if it meant it would make our family life better ;)

Peanut I take it your not going to have number 3???


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE we were as bad as each other for poas :rofl: I def thought those days were over for me too :wacko:


----------



## tas1

That's what I'm thinking pink! If it makes the future better then it's worth it!

X


----------



## pinkclaire

Did I tell you all we bought a new car? Well we were meant to be picking it up yesterday but the finance company mucked up the payment and now we cant get it until Tuesday so annoying as ours now is falling to pieces :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

grrrrrrrrrrrrr annoyed at my Sister :growlmad:

I have an issue with several members of my family because Charlies birth was ignored by members of my side of the family :sad1: Some I expect nothing different from but my own god-mother/aunt has surprised me amongst others considering such a fuss was made when I had Oliver anyway lets just say my Sister and her boy havent been ignored in the same way :nope: My other Sister (the one am annoyed at!) just posted pics on fb of the present she has just bought her friends boy for his birthday tomorrow .... its a disney cars toddler car must have cost a small fortune ..... me thinks shes forgotten about her nephew little Charlie over here not Harry though was sat here the other week bragging about what she was buying him knowing full well she didnt buy Charlie a little gift :nope: .... ok am sounding like a nasty ungrateful cow now but why rub it under my nose when people know they have treated my boy with indifference ... I cant stand people who do that :hissy:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha it says something that even when i got my bfp and offered to ship my "left over stock" to slb that i kept behind a few lol lol lol lol 

xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly i hate that i really really do! dhs sister didnt even bother visiting us in the hospital when he was seriously ill and might not have made it, if that doesnt make someone want to visit and be there for family then what will! i am expecting nothing this time round at all! i doubt she will even get told personally of the birth, will prob be told in a bulk text . . . 

people can be so silly, but my opinion is is that dh sister is a little bit toxic, and would i want her to be around all the time infecting my child with her ways . . .no!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmm maybe your right NOMORE I dont want people like that around my boys :nope: makes me sad though when I know people have treated us differently to my sister and her boy :sad1: I have been handing clothes to my sister for him when it appears from all the gifts shes getting she doesnt really need them :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

pinkclaire said:


> Did I tell you all we bought a new car? Well we were meant to be picking it up yesterday but the finance company mucked up the payment and now we cant get it until Tuesday so annoying as ours now is falling to pieces :-(

Oooooo congratulations! What have you got?

Funnily enough OH and I were looking at an eight seater online yesterday:haha:

The more I think about it the more I think this hpt is correct. I went to GP yesterday with nausea (thinking it was stopping my ranitidine) and dizziness (thinking my BP was being overtreated).

I was incredibly dizzy with my mmc and have been feeling exactly the same.

Oh well, like I said, time will tell. Bled an awful lot last two days so not holding my breath. OH doesnt know a thing so nothing on FB please:wacko: only going to tell him when def and if bleeding stops.

Do you think you might think about another PB? My neighbour has just passed on a massive bag of boys 12-18m clothes:cloud9: however PB it is your nightmare - never seen so many Disney logos? Does it count if I havent bought them?:blush:

Well fingers crossed Molly! :dust:

Ps Nomore thanks for looking x


----------



## sequeena

I want to cry :( Sean's dad offered to take us food shopping but now he isn't because it's too late :wacko: I wanted to get everything done today so I can rest tomorrow as I'm busy Monday with the midwife and finding out how to get Thomas registered.

Fuck sake :( I should just order online but Sean doesn't want to :growlmad:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: We've only had the Disney stuff bought for us, not by us :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ordering online is dead easy! We've done it through Asda and Tesco. Asda tends to not have some things, but Tesco had all we needed (not being biased here :blush:)


----------



## tas1

Oh madly it is such a shame when people are like that! I'm abit annoyed at my OHs grandma she didn't buy anything for Caleb but as soon as the first great grand daughter is born she buys loads then she expects us to go see her doubt it.... My boys are just as precious ad the first great grand daughter!

You ladies are bad for me lol if it's not my boys distracting me from housework it's you lot lol never mind my OH doesn't complain that the house is a mess (it's not that bad just needs a little clean)

Oh my word Caden has just killed a fly lol with a ruler he's putting it in the bin lol he's saying horrible fly coming into the house lol

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> Ordering online is dead easy! We've done it through Asda and Tesco. Asda tends to not have some things, but Tesco had all we needed (not being biased here :blush:)

Haha! Sean like your OH works in retail (for Mr M though) and refuses to buy online because he knows what people in warehouses are like (I don't know, do they keep mutants back there or something?) :roll:


----------



## PeanutBean

Haha loopy! Byron's had four Disney things bought for him I think and I wore most of them at least a little. It's a battle between my corporate conscience and recycling conscience!

Pink, just whatever you want me to say about her birth, date etc. I'll have a shufty for your thread in a mo.

I don't know about a third. I really did and I really would if I disn't have to be pregnant again! Now I've had a period my body feels much more normal so I'd be less anxious about my body than I felt a month or two ago. We've no money and DH is anxious about managing and having enough time and energy for more than two. We'll see where life takes us in a couple of years I guess.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've seen the sainsbury's drivers so the picking at our store! Whoever does it just goes round the shop floor. What's the crack with M warehouses?


----------



## molly85

I love pooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL our NTNP efforts are going to be hampered by the wedding in itally we have next september. a 2nd baby would be ok to take and being pg up to i think its 26 weeks but anything from 27 weeks - 2months would be a no go


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Ordering online is dead easy! We've done it through Asda and Tesco. Asda tends to not have some things, but Tesco had all we needed (not being biased here :blush:)
> 
> Haha! Sean like your OH works in retail (for Mr M though) and refuses to buy online because he knows what people in warehouses are like (I don't know, do they keep mutants back there or something?) :roll:Click to expand...

They pick up from the stores, not a warehouse :flower:


----------



## pinkclaire

I would have another if I didnt have to go through pregnancy! I am seriously thinking about adopting when my kids are older, is there an age limit?

We bought a zafira, the most common family car lol, but it really ticked all the boxes! Very excited as it means we can go out with the dog AND take the pushchair lol.


If my house is a mess I get what have you been doing all day!


PB I'm the same, I hate wasting things, I have to get as much use out of stuff as I can, but I really struggle when its disney stuff I've been given. I normally send him to nursery in it! How rude eh lol.


----------



## molly85

lol warehouses are gross i used to work for sf and yup gross. the people back there are like the people in Argos in fact one of my exes did the frozen warehouse and shop floor. but the home delivery people get it from the shop floor or tere would be loads of open crates in the ware house.

PB cover your eyes. I have just made meat loaf i really hope it comes out well not to fatty as i used dead cheap mince and bacon. Iused the left over mince to make burgers they were fab.

PB you can look now. Actually what are good pulses and beanse touse in food I want to make matt BBQ beans


----------



## pinkclaire

PB:

Charlotte Holly born 2.40am, 7th of June, weighing 8lb 9oz, 56 cm long!


----------



## molly85

she has a baby super model figure


----------



## PeanutBean

Bwaha pink! Byron has nursery clothes too, almost all of those that come from DH's aunt!

Good beans, maybe kidney, butter, black eye and some pulses, chick pea and lentil. I reckon they'd go nice with a BBQ sauce.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> I've seen the sainsbury's drivers so the picking at our store! Whoever does it just goes round the shop floor. What's the crack with M warehouses?

M doesn't deliver food (though it is in the pipeline for next year I think) and it could just be the store Sean works in... but they're arses. :lol: I can't change his mind, he doesn't want to order online and that's that :shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Sequeena stuff your OH and order:thumbup:

Pink, havent checked out the Zafira yet. OH wants a van and to just throw kids in the back with a strap to hang onto :haha:

Molly, have bottled doing another test today. With bleeding and cramping doesnt seem much point and will stress me further. If neg midweek will just tell myself it was an evap. Posted my test in hpt forum, will see what the ladies think.

Madly that is soooo annoying. My dad hasnt given too hoots about Dylan but spends hours telling me how lovely my step-niece is (which she is of course). He hasnt even seen him yet. He lives in California but is retired and gets free passes as he used to work for the airline. No excuses then.


----------



## sequeena

Oh mine is; Thomas Emlyn born August 7th 2011, 6lbs 8.5oz, HC 34cm (they don't do length at my hospital)


----------



## molly85

strange boy


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol loopy we said the same thing! They are cheap for a MPV which makes them good. Love the S-max's if you have a bit more to spend. 

I always order online going to a supermarket with two under two is my idea of hell lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I agree Sequeena! You need to be at home and resting, not hoofing it all over a supermarket!


----------



## loopylollipop

I have tried online delivery after Dylan was born and although loved having it delivered to my door they sent me some manky carrots and some of the other veg went off quickly. Put me off.

Hmmm Pink will check those out. OH was looking at a Hyundi i800 online, had seen one in tescos car park.

I want a big massive XC90 like in Twilight but cant afford one really, unless its the first model they ever made. Cant fit shit in my Beetle! OH now driving that and I have his Vectra. Made life alot easier.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Saw this company in a booth at the seafest https://www.smallp.co.uk/ I'm totally getting Alex's footprints :)


----------



## pinkclaire

We buy our fruit and veg from the greengrocers and meat from butchers so much nicer


----------



## PeanutBean

We usually get our produce local too but do get some in the shop. We usually get our eggs free as they is normally one cracked. If we do have issues (like once a tofu packet was split) they just refund without questioning it really. If we had stuff that went off too fast I'd email them to say. Sainsbury's separates out things with a short shelf life and tells you on the sheet. You can always refuse them if it's too short. We've been getting online since Byron was born.


----------



## molly85

Pink the Vectra is a beast to drive. But you will get the new doors if its brand new. My mum just got her meriva. I have a very weird principle I will not drive a mummy car I wanted a mini 4x4 but now they are mummy cars.I kno they are gas guzzlers but i like to be high and comfortable.


DUh i meant zafira


----------



## molly85

our green grocers deliver as does the butchers i believe but they are 5 minutes walk away


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol molly I said that until I saw how much stuff comes with having two young kids plus the dog lol. 

It's not an exciting car but it's exciting in it's own little way lol. I can fit more in yay!


----------



## molly85

and you can fight with the seats we have one at work. i have to driveit down the narrowest drive known to man lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

I am like you Molly had a real aversion to mummy cars but have banged my head so many time in the Bug I gave up. I am now looking at practicality as poor DS is super squished between two cars seats, even in the Vectra:wacko:


----------



## molly85

Abby gets her head banged on our car when i try and leave the care seat in the car


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its funny itsnt it i dont want a mummy car but driving around in my banged up teenage bright green corsa is also an image iw ould like to move away from lol lol lol, in fact since we now live where dh works i have driven my car maybe 3 times . . . hence someone being able to steal a wheel without me noticing for a while, she is hidden now next to all the skips bless her . . . i now drive my dhs car 99.9% of the time, nice big huge vectra with the space to live in in the boot lol love it!

i pushed leo too far today, you all know he is afraid of the microwave and had been having massive tantrums about it violent ones . . . well he has been so good the last week i thought i would try the old do you want to press the buttons for mummy like you do on the washing machine . . . well he took a chunk out my neck where he gripped onto me so hard . . . think i may just have to accept that he is being fantastic not getting violent about his fears anymore and allow him to get over them in his own time poor thing xkx


----------



## loopylollipop

waiting for OH to pick up our curry nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom

Dylan squirty bum tomorrow! Sorry in advance LO...xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Practicality has won in my case! 

Trying to get James to bed he's been a nightmare lately.


----------



## molly85

i really cannot get my head round bed times being hell. saying taht abby has not slept properly all day and required the muslin over face treatment in the end. Kitchen is a bomb site after my cooking exploits


----------



## pinkclaire

You might be one of the lucky ones Molly!! My son is very clever, I know I sound like a braggy mummy but he really is, he knows how to play us both. He laughs when he gets his own way and come back down with us :dohh: so that's not happening again


----------



## molly85

lol i used to watch the news with my mum, when it was on at nine lo then i would insist i wanted to watch panorama.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love online shopping and may never grace a supermarket again :lol: this week was only our second week with online delivery from tesco but well impressed :thumbup: we spent over 50.00 so got 15.00 off both this week and last week :happydance: the driver turned up on time, food was fab, you can choose to substitute or not so last week we got some juice and yogurts substituted no biggie I was happy with them but they bagged them in blue bags to denote substitutes although our shopping came bagless and the driver was lovely offered to take them back if we didnt want them and explained our order sheet etc :) said if we had any probs after he let to ring and let them know but overall I am well happy :thumbup: its certainly stops that over spending on random crap you just pick up whilst walking around and tbh even though we got Charlie milk and a case of beer for DH our bill was only 40.00 with the delivery and discount because I struggled to spend anything :rofl:


----------



## molly85

our tesco is closed for refit so i went to asda and only managed to spend £79 with 2 new bras and some bits for abs i got loads of cheap own brand stuff to make big meals to freeze with


----------



## madcatwoman

Sorry Loopy, didnt realise you got your BFP as well as madly!. congratualtions!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Well Sean has agreed to think about it for next time... It's hard work doing big food shops when you don't drive and live on a mountain... and now we have to add Thomas to the mix :wacko: but I admit his pram makes a good shopping trolley :lol:


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> Sorry Loopy, didnt realise you got your BFP as well as madly!. congratualtions!:thumbup:

thanks Madcat its not a def as was way out of time and am currently cramping and bleeding.

Will see, but thanks anyway!


----------



## tas1

I shop online as well but this week I need a little so gonna go to wilkinsons which is 5mins walk and as it's my day off from car booting tomorrow we are going to the big car boot/Market to get some veg and meat! I wanna see if I can get a good deal on them plus I want organic fruit and veg for Calebs purees without paying a fortune for them! 

It's bedtime in our house so best go and get boys ready

Xx


----------



## molly85

tas organicis a very badly used word. considering the crap we ppump into the air, land and sea all fruit and veg is exposed to chenicals even the stuff you grow at home the only difference is the commercial growers have safe checked soils with controlled amounts god knows whats in a backgarden or a small holdings garden. Iknow it sounds odd but i hate to waste money on something thats not a lot better


----------



## pinkclaire

James is finally asleep after 90 mins of battling. Might get some tea now although I feel shattered after all that so might not bother!

I have never tasted such nice chicken as what comes from our local butcher, I could never buy it from a supermarket again


----------



## sequeena

Butcher chicken is beautiful. I sometimes get nice chicken breasts from mine, though they are a bit expensive so don't have it often.


----------



## tas1

So do you not think it will be cheaper to buy from a Market then? 

I really need to start budgeting on shops! I might even have to go from huggies nappies to asda ones 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i go with a list, i used to online shop but at the moment i use it as a good way to get out the house with leo, i know if i were to faint or anything then there will be plenty of people to catch me unlike the park which sits empty most of the time . . . i spent a lot more time there now looking at weights of things, obviously smaller is cheaper do i really need 60p more of mince . . . not really, looking at deals, looking across the brands instead of picking the name brand, seeing whether buying in bulk will save money next week or if it is just a rip off (you would be surprised how much buy in bulk stuff is actually more expensive) also i started buying sainsbury basic biscuits as i couldnt afford too many treats, now i can buy 3 packets of biscuits for less than the amount of one brand name one! if you can spend just a little time setting a budget, planning meals, and spending more time looking around, also looking at sell by dates is a biggy as we always ended up throwing the last couple of days worth of meat away and getting take out, you can save a lot of money. .. just take a little more time! i spent £60 this week got 9 meals and the rest of lunchtimes being sandwiches, nappies for two weeks for leo, two weeks of wipes, washing liquid and softner - all things that make the shopping more difficult to stick within budget but i managed it all because i took my time. i havent sacrificed much just saved £s from not going for brand names


----------



## molly85

the market probably won't be organic if its like ours. Im not sure on exspence but i would say its probably better cared for and fresher. Meat from the market is way better you can haggle for a start. my parent use a fab market buter minted lamb chops yummy. A good one is try different meat like mutton its gorgeous cooked slow or goat. replace chicken with turkey. if you have an asian shop near you they do cheap rice. oh buy pizza bases and top them yor self with the kids and home made wedges yummy.


----------



## molly85

oh yes use your bounty vouchers. i got surf in the big boxon offer. 50 washes for £5 i got 2 and the persil from the vouchers so for £14 i think it was i have 5 months worth of washing powder. I only use own brand nappies unless i have money off the branded ones wilkos fall to bit but the super market ones are good they only get shit on at the end of the day.


----------



## tas1

I only get nappies and wipes when they are on offer at asda then i stock up! Actually Morrisons have a baby event next week they have a box of 12 wipes for £10 which I think I'll be getting a couple! I did try asda nappies the other week and they were ok but then huggies came on offer so got two boxes!

I do buy frozen veg coz it lasts me longer than fresh! But while I'm weaning I will be using fresh then batch making.......oh my god it's just dawned on me I've started weaning where has my baby gone :'-(

Xx


----------



## molly85

lol hewas never a baby saying that abby is wearing baby boutique vests that are 3-6 as they seem to come up alot smaller. you could probably take frozen out of the packet and puree but you cant refreeze it. Matts going to tell me off i spent £5 on a hand blender. One thing i do rember reading is babies love sweet stuff so wait on giving them fruit as they will prefer that oh and they digest yellow and orange fruit/veg easier than green so no sprouts and spinach yet bleugh


----------



## tas1

I'm just doing Caleb weaning plan I will tell you as I need advice (my sister did all this last time and since we ain't talking I'm doing it myself) ok.....

Week one - all week baby rice mixed with formula in morning
Week two - baby rice mixed with formula with apple and pear alternates 
Week three - porridge sometimes mixed with banana and melon then on an evening carrot butternut squash and sweet potato alternates on each night then last night mixing all together 
Week four - porridge again in morning mixed with formula then on an evening potato swede and parsnip alternates then in last night mixed together

Then what? When do I introduce desserts? Do I cut his milk down? When does he have lunch purées as well? What's everyone else plans?

Oh god its so difficult actually I don't wanna get it wrong and mess him up!!!! I thinking have gotten so use to a toddler just giving him what I eat!!

Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Quite a lot of websites have plans for weaning you can follow? I can rememver seeing a good one, think it was Ellas kitchen? I did BLW with James, wow it was so easy as you just give them what your eating pretty much, we just made sure we were cooking stuff without salt etc which we were anyway tbh. I felt so relaxed once I made the decision to start that.


----------



## tas1

Well I remember blending our foods up but reading the books say you have to start with one foods! Why can't they just stay on milk then after their first birthday have normal food lol x


----------



## loopylollipop

I cant believe we are thinking weaning already:wacko:

Where does time go?? Time - please slow down otherwise I will be back at work in the blink of an eye.

I have ordered Madlys recommended AK book. Will also do a bit of BLW. Or just make it up as I go along...

I too have really cut back, when I do go proper food shopping. Have been a bit lazy recently as have been so tired. Dylan back to 3 hourly feeds during the night, one hour of which is feeding so effectively getting only two hours at a time. It is really catching up. So have been nipping over to local Co-op or getting OH to collect basics on way home. However this is an expensive habit as local shop soooo more expensive.

ALways stock up on wipes when on offer. Have tried loads, quite like boots own brand and am now trying tescos.

Not giving up on my pampers tho I love em.


----------



## molly85

sound complicated tas. i'v read up and plan is change 1 thing at a time oh and food at the normal timesof day. so porridge fror breaky bt don't add any thing new for 3 days. every time yo add something i have read you should wait 3 days before the next item BLW is later than purees for obvious reasons when their tummys have hardened off more.


Abby slept through! 9-6


----------



## molly85

im just using 0own brand un scented now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Loopy, I know what you mean about the coop. We've been just topping up as it's much easier. I'll have to do a Tesco order when DH gets paid. I've been living on ready made meals because it's just so much easier! I actually managed to make chicken, potatoes, and green beans the other night. I need to start meal planning again.


----------



## molly85

ready meals and bfing?? jeez that must be the trick lol

awwabby is in baby designer labels today baby boutique bottom size3-6 rolled up as the waste is tiny and a next dress from madly. we don't have much 0-3 so mixing vests/dresses and trousers


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex lives in vests, lol. He gets too warm in dungerees even though I love him in them lol.


----------



## loopylollipop

well done Abby:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am praying for a 9-6 sleep!

At least she is moving forwards, Dylan appears to be going backwards...

Put him down for a sleep this morning, as he naturally falls asleep toward tea time which intereferes with the bath, bf , bed routine. 

Trying to test out the sleeps breeds sleep theory:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

our house is cold and i dont like wrapping her in blankets


----------



## molly85

she barley slept yesterday till the evening


----------



## PeanutBean

Afternoon ladies.

Online shopping - agree with madly, you get loads more crap in the shop and just what you need online.

Organic - don't waste your money Tas, there's no evidence it's healthier or more nutritious. Organic farming practices don't rule out some surprisingly toxic things and are environmentally unsustainable because of crop loss from disease (unless you went GM). Always wash your fruit and veg. If you're going to spend more do it on fair trade and local produce which are ethically and environmentally sound compared to everything else.

I went to sleep at half 9 but still didn't have a great sleep between the two kids' wakings. Today I feel like I've a bad cold so I think that counts as improvement!


----------



## molly85

Hugs PB.

I was woundering on your stance on organic being a slightly more informed noondle than myself.


----------



## sequeena

Should have ordered online. Midwife turned up whilst out even though she wasn't meant to be here until Monday :roll:

She's hopefully going to be back by 4pm... if not we'll have to miss the birthday party.


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

I didn't get any veg but I got 25 quits worth of meat which will last us 2/3 weeks! We have a Market on a Thursday do might get veg from there! Or I'll just go to aldi which is just up the road!

I'll look at some weaning plans on Internet later 

I went to in-store and got a big 5L fairy comfort for £4.99 

X


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Tas we started weaning Charlie last Saturday and this is what hes had so far :thumbup:

Sat/Sun - baby rice
Mon/Tues - butternut squash puree
Wed - teaspoon of baby rice mixed with pear puree
Thur- Carrot puree
Fri- baby rice
Sat/Sun - Heinz creamy baby porridge

Since last Saturday through to Friday he had one meal offered at lunchtime but yesterday and today he had porridge offered between brekfast/lunch about 10.30-11am :) 

This week I am offering two meals a day :thumbup: breakfast and lunchtime ish :) I will offer baby rice maybe mixed with the pear or on its own or the porridge for breakfast and one of the purees I have done for lunch :thumbup: So far I have pureed butternut squash, carrot, sweet potato and pear .... I also have bananas to mush and try this week ;)

As for cutting back on shopping this has been something we have been trying to achieve :thumbup: I bulk buy nappies and wipes too :) under our bed is stuff with boxes and packets of nappies and wipes :dohh: I stocked up when Tescos had their baby event on using Tesco vouchers I got through their baby club and vouchers I had from my bounty packs etc ;) This meant that some of the large packets of nappies I bought (x56/x72) only cost me between 2.00-5.00 each :winkwink: Costco had pampers sensitive wipes on 12.00 for two boxes and theres 10 packets in each box so 20 packets of wipes for 12.00 bargain ;) I got my Tesco baby club booklet the other day along with a crap loads of vouchers for nappies/baby food etc so will hang fire and see whats offer when I need some more or when baby event is next on :thumbup: I have ample nappies for a while so will only buy when on offer using my vouchers to save even more :thumbup: Speaking of washing powder though Tesco has a big box of persil with added comfort on for 3.06 :thumbup: My intention with the shopping is to spend no more than 50.00 a week less if we can manage it ;) this week we bought allsorts inc treats, Charlies milk/some weaning meals and DHs case of beer and only spent 40.00 inc delivery charge so I was well impressed :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thought I would share todays test ... done with fmu but blurry cause I couldnt get a clear picture without turning the flash off cause it kept bouncing off the plastic window of the test and darkening out :dohh: Its the same olde line :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pics 132.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## molly85

jeez i spent way more but am just making pasta bake turkey and bacon for matt the meatatarian. I bought cooking bacon and just boiled it to makeit less salty and used turky thigh so that £3 on meat for a meal that will easily do 10 servings once pasta is added. used 2 cans of chopped tomato could have done this my self and saved 5p. a tub of cream fresh loads of mshrooms and an onion. with origano tommy pureee and garlic shoved in it looks lovely trky thigh needs ;longer to cook so its simmering away pasta will have to be cooked seperatly as the wok is full


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds yummy hon :)


----------



## tas1

I think I will get some apple and pears tomorrow and give him some on Tuesday! He seems to like baby rice though!

I'll tell you tomorrow how much our shop was this week but I'm thinking it will be about !£40 which is the cheapest we have had for ages but then I have been getting lots of stuff on offer which is still in freezer and cupboards which I'm gonna use coz I hate buying more stuff if we have loads in cupboards and freezer already! 

Wheres Costco? If the wipes are that cheap I may venture out to get them! I love bargain shopping!

What's the result madly still positive? I can't see the picture 

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tas hon I have stuff in the cupboards and freezer too which I am going to make a concerted effort to use more of (well I actually have been!) when Oliver is at MILS for the day I just make my tea out of half used packs from the cupboard and freezer you know the stuff where you get 8 use 6 and have 2 left :dohh:

Costco is a big type warehouse place we have in Leeds ... am sure there are Costcos elsewhere too :shrug:

Its still a vvvvvfaint positive Tas :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Asda do a box of 6 with 80 wipes per pack i always check the price per wipe being a bit nutty i think they were 0.9p per wipe


----------



## sequeena

I thought I saw something madly but it's a bit blurry xx

Luna wants to be a baby too :rofl: 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228980_2357512782423_1388356992_2764779_6611511_n.jpg

I am only now realising how big my dog is :wacko:


----------



## tas1

Do you have to have a card for it? Leeds is about an hour and half away from me so I might go have a day out there lol excitig for me but not Caden!

Eekk madly! How's your OH reacting now?

Molly I like pampers sensitive wipes but I do sometime use Asdas own

Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes hon its an annual thing of 20.00 but I get my mum to take me as they have a card for their business :thumbup: Macro is another good place :thumbup:

My DH isnt taking it well at all :nope: he doesnt want another :baby: and has basically said he wants me to get rid if I am pregnant which I wont do so I dont think it leaves much future for our relationship sadly :nope: I can see how it will be hard especially unplanned and so soon after having Charlie but nothing worth having comes easy as Gilz said :hugs: I`m done talking with him about it because he knows if I am pregnant theres no doubt I will be keeping the baby so it all depends on wether he can except that if I am or not :thumbup: If not and I am pregnant then we have no future together :nope:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: it'll work out hun it's just a shock x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not so sure hon :hugs: I always knew he didnt want anymore he was reluctant to TTC Oliver and even more so with Charlie that said once they arrived he adapted and is a great Daddy but last night he ranted to me about how we cant have another baby for this,that and the other reason when he knows if I am pregnant this baby will be born :sad1: It made me feel like he was blaming me (if I am preg!) but he said that he totally blames himself .... its kinda of a sore subject which we arent talking about, its just hanging in the air .... part of me whats to be pregnant again because it will have been taken out of my hands and I totally believe it would be `meant to be` but then if it means the end of us :cry: then the other part thinks it would be easier if this was all a nasty fluke but my inner self tells me I know I am pregnant :sad1:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have posted all of my tests so far taken in the test gallery for opinions .... heres the link if anyone wants to check out all of my tests :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/703186-mmmmmmmmmmmm-beginnings-bfp.html#post12244107


----------



## molly85

MAdly let it lie for the moment you know they change when they see that fuzzy little blob on screen then even more so when it's whaling in their arms.
Sequeena you have the worlds largest dog. Molly is petrified of mastifs lol

Does abby look to small to be in the pushchair? and my girls watching the cricket like daddy does
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6









007.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Do you know hon I think am going to wait until the 20th so next weekend before I test again :thumbup: thats when I got my clear :bfp:last year the 20th August with Charlie so if I am I reckon we must have concieved around the same time we did Charlie last year hence the vvvvvfaint tests now and by the 20th I should have a clearer reading if I am right :shrug:

Abby looks so cute in her buggy :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I posted on fb but thought I would add here too :)

The porridge was a huge hit this weekend with Charlie :lol: hes started to get excited when he sees me coming with the bowl,spoon and bib :rofl:

and the second picture .... with his daisy cow, he just loves his daisy am so glad I bought a spare :lol: you can see she looks a bit grubby already :haha:

and the last picture in his first 3-6mth sleepsuit which is MASSIVE :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







camera pics 017.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









pics 131.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









pics 126.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Madly, they have Costcos in the USA :) Will type a longer response once I'm done feeding wee man.


----------



## vbaby3

HOLY CRAP!!!!
Haven't been on since fri afternoon,OMG MADLY!!!!!
I can't believe it!!!!!!!!
Congratulations hun,if you are pregnant it is definatelt meant to be.
Can't believe your dh is saying such awful things,but i would say he is in complete shock,and will come around to the idea.
I for 1 am very excited for you.

And loopy,have you tested again hun?
Its unreal how many of us have tested,Iactually did another at my gp's 2 wks ago before she sent me for my mri,just to be sure lol!!bfn,and i think i'm definately done and dusted making babies.

Sorry,i cannot remember anything else i read coz i was soooo shocked seeing bfp's mentioned!!!!
hugs and love to everyone else.xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

I don't get your Oh madly surely he can't suggest the a word!! :(

Lol jo! Abby looks awesome and Molly is titchy!! Does she have small dog syndrome lol x Luna possibly could be the worlds biggest dog she acts like it anyway!


----------



## PeanutBean

I agree madly, let it lie a while, see how your test comes out before broaching it again. Hopefully it's just the shock and he'll calm down.

Molly Indigo looks drowned in the pram too. I can't tell on my phone, have you got her lying flat?

We've been to the fair. It was fun! All four of us went on a ride. :lol:


----------



## molly85

aNO ashes not flaat buta i don't think shes anymore propped up than her bouncy chair. It doessay from6 months but the pram bit looks like it could get to small for general use before then.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: Having one of those days where I keep thinking about what if's :( *sigh*


----------



## PeanutBean

What kind of what ifs Ozzie?


----------



## molly85

If you had be born a pig you would hundreds of babies all destined to be bacon


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeanutBean said:


> What kind of what ifs Ozzie?

Like what if Alex had been born at 28 weeks? :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Why are you thinking that? He wasn't and it's all good! Silly! :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha molly you come out with some funny randoms lol lol lol

yeah ozzie what what ifs? xkx

madly i am so sorry you are having issues with your dh, although i say that my dh would be really upset if we got pregnant straight away i actually do not think he would be, he loves our little family, he knows i want one more, i think he would be like gah i cant believe we are going to go through all the shite again so soon, and by that i mean he is so worried about me feeling faint, in so much pain, so uncomfortable and not to mention all the sickness from before and his lack of sex (bless) he still would be happy about the actual baby you know? 

when you already have children i find it so strange that men (mostly) actually attempt to end a relationship based on another child, for me, like you, there is no other option, the a word would never ever ever even enter the conversation you poor thing madly to have to even listen to an ultimatum like that let alone be given one

i see something faint on your test but its not massively clear will check out your preg gallery thread!

afm well had a surprise today, dh gave himself the day time off to surprise me! usually sat, sun, mon, tues and sometimes wed are his days where he always works all day as well as fri nite so i am feeling really good! well apart from still being pregnant, gah not even full term yet! plus i know they have the dd wrong by three days so dont think she will show before the 28th. . . . i feels like being in the 2ww again! i mean the 28th is literally 2 weeks away! thats it! but feels so far away!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw chick i know what it is like to look back and think what if

what if he had been taken out an hour before
what if he had been transferred to the other side ofthe country
what if he had been brain damaged

it is strange and hard to explain because of course those things didnt happen, what happened happened and even though it could have been worse it wasnt but you are still left with those feelings of worrying that worse isyet to come . . .kind of .. . 

hun you have to work through all your feelings around alex's birth and your pregnancy otherwise you will end up like me getting to the end of the next pregnancy still fighting all those feelings xkx

big hugs ozzie xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I know. I'm just starting to reflect on the entire pregnancy and I'm still a bit shook up about it. I geared myself up for the worst. :hugs: Don't know what I would do without you ladies :kiss:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless you hun just make sure you talk about it i would suggest talking to someone professionally about it but even just being open and honest with your dh or a close friend or family member xkx do not bottle it up xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah nomore, I think I'm going to talk to my HV about it and see what she can recommend. I don't think I have PND or anything, I'm just worried as to how I will react to a future pregnancy, etc. She's coming on Thursday to do my 8 week check so I will bring it up then. :flower:


----------



## molly85

ohh the are you nuts test she'll like you having any sort of issue they have boxes to tick


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hey, I'm nuts in my own right! I don't need a test to tell me! :smug: :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Ozzie you poor thing :hugs: :( I'm very lucky in that after all the build up I had a complication free birth. Alex is here and safe :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I totally know what you mean Sequeena! It's so much build up and then nothing! I'm thankful our little ones are here safe and sound, but I'm not sure what to do with that build up iykwim?


----------



## sequeena

Ozzieshunni said:


> I totally know what you mean Sequeena! It's so much build up and then nothing! I'm thankful our little ones are here safe and sound, but I'm not sure what to do with that build up iykwim?

Yeah I get you. It's anti climatic and you prepare yourself for the worst case scenario. Luckily when Thomas was born he screamed straight away so I didn't have to wait to see he was ok but it was odd and I kept asking where the doctors were and why weren't they monitoring him? My waters didn't break until I started pushing and they did note that there wasn't much water but that was it :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you for your lovely words Ladies :kiss: in a nutshell i know if i am pregnant i will be having the baby so i am goin to hang fire until the weekend and do another test and face things with DH when we know for sure :thumbup:

Ozzie i certainly know what its like to think 'what if' :hugs: i do think its a good idea to talk it over with your hv or dr though :thumbup:

Sounds like a lovely day Peanut ;)

NOMORE am excited for you its getting closer and closer to little ladys arrival :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

:hugs: Ozzie I know what you mean about what ifs. I have had alot recently particularly surrounding my mmc at 10 weeks. Found the ultrasounds from that pregnancy recently. I had chucked them away along with my mat notes and stuff :wacko: after I found it was a mmc. Luckily OH had rescued them in case I regretted it and hid them in the shed. 

ALex is thankfully well and very obviously thriving! He is gorgeous and we need to be thankful for what we have and that our babes are ok:kiss: But I totally understand where you are coming from.

Need to check out OH handiwork, he is custom built a bed for our 4 year old:cloud9:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:) Gonna go have a bath with my little guy :)


----------



## molly85

awwwwww sounds cute loopy.


----------



## sequeena

Enjoy the bath! I so want to do that with Thomas but even with the heating on it's much too cold in there so I don't want to risk it :(


----------



## tas1

Evening

Poor you madly,me and my OH went through the same before Caleb and he told me to get rid and I said fuck off then coz I'm keeping baby if I am....it was just my thyroid that messed my periods up and he regrets saying it! He'll come round just give him time!

Ozzie hugs xxxx

How's everyone else today? 

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i love having baths with leo! its the only time i get one at the moment once he is in bed i am just too tired to do anything which brings me on to this very important question . . . 

which one of you ladies is going to come over and cook me the pancakes with nutella that i so badly want . . . . anyone . . . doh! lol! will peel myself off the sofa in a minute, getting thirsy and need a wee . . . oh defo at that stage where standing up has to involve at least 3 important jobs - loo, drink, food - to make it worthwhile lol lol lol


----------



## loopylollipop

wooo hoooo the bed is rockin!!! Clever OH. Ds gonna love it, all built in.

Madly tbh my Ohs reaction would be the same I imagine. Hopefully it will come round. He asked me to get rid of our first - the mmc. I was convinced he had doomed the pregnancy and blamed him when the baby died. I got pregnant on the pill. It was only after the d&c we sat down and he agreed to try again.

I reckon your DH will come round eventually. I truly hope so. All our kids except Dyl have broken homes and it is really hard, but worth it rather than battling through an unfixable relationship. Lots of hugs hun:kiss::flower::kiss::hugs::flower:

Peanut, that sounds lovely. I cant remember the last time we did something like that. You do wonderful things as a family, your lo's are so lucky:thumbup:

Gilz, know you are out there battling through hun, thinking of you:hugs:

Vbaby, not bothered testing yet. Waiting to see what happens with all this bleeding rather than let it mess with my head even more. I suspect, if (and thats an if given test was out of time), I was, I am not now.

Love the pic Sequeena! Luna looks a big softie.


----------



## sequeena

Successful booby feed :dance: not successful enough for him to only have booby milk though but getting there! Latched on for about 10 minutes, saw him suck and heard him swallow (WOO!), had a little bit of EBM and is now topping up with formula via daddy. Feeling very happy now!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well done sequeena. :hugs:

I must be weird or lucky (or both) as my what ifs all focus on things that went wrong and what I could've done differently.

DH and I have been talking about a third today - I blame you lot! I don't remember what but I said something that clearly implied an open mind, contrary to the decision we made soon after Indigo was born, and he was pretty surprised. I guess he has been thinking this is it when each day I've been mulling and wondering maybe. For me it's all selfish, all about the pregnancy and healing. I'm feeling pretty good since having my period so now it all feels like a year feeling rubbish for a lifetime of joy. DH doesn't have that of course, he well remembers how difficult it was for him and feels unsure he has emotional space for another. He reckons he couldn't cope with the two if I was pregnant and as ill again. We're on a 'we'll see'. I figure if Indigo gets to 2 and we crave to do it again then we will. If she gets there and we're full of exciting new careers and happy with our family of 4 then we won't.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sounds like a good plan PB. We're aiming for Alex to be 2 before we try for another and then after that, we'll probably stop unless we have another boy. Then, most likely, DH will want to try for a girl one last time, lol!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

why oh why oh why when i never ever use recipes did i think tonight with my belvoved pancakes did i think to trust someone else's "best pancake ever" recipes, i looked at the mix thinking hmmm looks too runny but mine is thicker than most anyway . . . i ended up out of 6 attempts getting only half a pancake and you know what it tasted like crap :( so angry!!!!! lol lol dh came up at the right time and is off to buy me a brownie from downstairs lol lol lol i think i am mostly angry because it took so much effort on my part to get up and do it and now i still have the washing up from it to do . . . stupid stupid recipe "best ever" whatever must have been written by a man


----------



## molly85

lol the best recipes are our own.

Loopy pictures please. 

We had a bath to she can now float head up with me only holding her hand we had a full head submersion incident shea wasn't to pleased about. I was thinking wouldn't it be nice if she could still bf if i squeeze mynipples i still produce milk. Not great for her growth obviously with my water milk but thought it would be nice


----------



## sequeena

I may have to leave the group because I definitely am not having another one for a long time if ever. Keep your super fertility away from me :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

You can't leave sequeena! Once nomore's popped we're moving to parenting, preg ladies or no.

Molly if you're still producing a bit of milk and would like to bf then you can work on relactation. You know a woman can produce milk even 10 years after having a baby. Have a look in the bf section, I bet there'll be info in there on how to go about it. If you only fed Abby once a day she would benefit from your immunity.

We've just watched a Torchwood. I must be feeling better to want to stay up! Still coughing and tickley chest and sore throat but I feel I have a future again. Lol

Speaking of future, I've just discovered a company doing marine surveys based in the town a mile from me!! Plus I've discovered a new charity who on their website say they hope to start shore based education for adults and children. Going to send my cv to them once I've started my masters and properly know the content of the course to sell it to them. Man, a new project setting up marine education would be right up my street, especially if it was managing volunteers to deliver content. That's like everything I know how to do! A part time job doing whatever in a marine company down the road would be pretty cool too and would fit me into the sector for networking etc. I love being excited about my future!


----------



## molly85

i'll think about it pb. the :witch: finally arrived so no swimming today. i'm sat her gentgly brewing af cramps and matt thinks im mean for asking him to do what i ask not fidling


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Got my sling and wee man loves it!!!!!


----------



## molly85

yay their so useful


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone!
Peanut,so glad you're feeling excited about the future!!
Ladies,I will be moving to the parenting section with you,and never be returning to the pregnancy 1!!Hope this fertility isn't catching!!

Well I had 10 hrs sleep last night:cloud9:
Went to bed at 10,conked out within minutes,and didn't stir til Teagan started cooing and talking at 8am:happydance:
Slightly opened 1 eye when dh was getting up for work at 6.30,but that was it lol!!
I just know this nasty 4 month sleep regression is gonna come and bite me on the bum in a couple of wks!!

No news,just had a plumber in today to service the oil burner.Sunny today so far,so just sitting out watching boys play while teagan snoozes.
Off to my friends tom morning,and then wednesday is my neurologist appointment:cry:Petrified is not the word.:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## vbaby3

Gilz,how is noah doing?Is the milk making a difference?and how is the weaning going?


----------



## gilz82

Hey Vbaby :wave:

Milk is a disaster and I've stopped weaning as it's impossible to tell what he's reacting badly too anymore. Just waiting on the consultant getting back to me about changing him on to a completely protein free formula. The one they put him on last week has teeny tiny bits of protein and helps 80% of babies with CMPI. Sods law Noah isn't one of them. 

He's in such a state today I had to put him down to speak on the phone to the dietician and he screamed the place down. I've so completely and utterly had enough of this shit basically. 

Saw your fb post about 10 hours sleep go Teagan :thumbup: I hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday and everything is ok. 

I do pop in and read girls but not really got time or the best mood to post much at the moment but I haven't forgotten about you all :hugs:


----------



## molly85

we're all here for you hun though your physically alone your in our thoughts


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz. :( We're all thinking about you too. Is your oh helping when he's home? Have you got anyone you could leave Noah with for a few hours so you can get a break?

My day is being rubbish beyond a joke. So far everything I've done has been a total waste of time. Can't wait to go to bed tonight.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: glitz :( It must be so frustrating :(


----------



## vbaby3

Oh no,great days all round then.
Gilz i agree with peanut,much as you don't wanna hand him over to anyone else,could your sister or friend take him for an hr or 2,just to give your head peace?
Even just to take a bath,or lie on the couch and watch tv by yourself?
Shay didn't have reflux,but had extreme colic,and screamed incessantly.For my own sanity i handed him to dh as soon as he walked in the door from work,i went upstairs,closed the door and put on some loud music!
I don't think i'd have coped alone.So when oh is about please make him pull his weight,and for now ask someone you trust to take him for an hr.x
You're doing amazingly.xxx


----------



## tas1

Vbaby glad you got some sleep! And hope your appoinent goes well!!

Gilz I agree with other ladies! I wish I could offer some help but I live so far away! When's your appointment? 

Xx


----------



## gilz82

The consultant phoned me back. Noah has to start on the completely hydrolised milk so that means absolutely now cows milk protein at all. If there isn't even a small improvement within a week he'll need to get the endoscope procedure. 

My sister works 6 days but helps loads when she can, I'm lucky she's around :blush: as for other family etc I have issues with my MIL and would honestly rather chop my arm of than leave Noah with her even if was just upstairs. The past twice she's been here she's made Noah sick and she finds it amusing! I don't think babies being sick is ever funny but your grandson puking acid that is literally eating away his insides is beyond not funny in my book so she won't ever be responsible for Noah while he still has reflux. 

I'm honestly fine not remotely frustrated at Noah, I'm seriously pissed off that we are 4 months down the line and still making no progress. Our gastro paediatrician says Noah has classic symptoms of CMPI which frequently goes hand in hand with reflux so why was it not picked up months ago by our first paediatrician :grr:

My OH does his bit when he's here bit he's worked two weekends in a row so this is his third week away with the prospect of possibly working this weekend too. I'm just crabbit today basically.


----------



## molly85

god gilz tell him to come home or your cooking noah.

How can any mother forget how horrible watching their child throw up was? Let alone vomit thats hurting that child.

Ok where is this fabled heavy bleeding and WTF is with dick and dom?


----------



## gilz82

I hate dick and Dom :ninja:

As for the :witch: my first one started normal, lulled me into a false sense of security and then escaped all over my jeans in a flood on what was supposed to be the last day of it. So just be careful :haha:


----------



## molly85

i walked to town hoping to ger a bit of action so have given up on tampons for the mo. Ihave got the leg cramps though


----------



## vbaby3

yip me too,i'm actually taking my pill,so shouldn't even have a period at the mo,but its day 9 of it,and its all over my jammies every morning,even with industrial size pads!!!!


----------



## molly85

i shall wait with bated breath and kingsize pads lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Got the mini-pill today and I'm starting it tomorrow morning. We decided against the coil because although we would ideally like to wait two years, you never know what will happen! :haha: Especially hanging around you lot :haha:


----------



## molly85

with this lot your more likely to get anectopicif u have the coil. so best safe with the pill


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I also heard one of the girls on here had a miscarriage after getting it removed when she got pregnant on it. I just couldn't bare anything like that to happen. Of course the GP told me that there was really no chance of that happening :lol: Riiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhtttttttttt.

Oh, I've also been referred to counseling just to be able to go over what happened with my pregnancy and mentally prepare myself in case the next LO has heart block. There's actually a study going on right now in New York where pregnant women with the antibodies take a certain drug and it's meant to reduce the reoccurance of heart block from 20% to 5%. I have the doctor's email and I'm going to contact her as seemingly there is a similar study happening in Europe. :thumbup:


----------



## tas1

Gilz that's horrible about your mil how have you not hit her yet i toally would of by now!

Let's not talk about periods,I've come on again only 6days of not bleeding I hunk since Caleb I have had maybe 4weeks of not bleeding! I'm thinking of having the coil out bug with the pregnancy bug about I don't think it's wise lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

ohh that would be very cool to help change medicine. Tas hjave you met my body? it just seems to be extra weird i bet we have 3 days of lovelyness and thats it


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I was surprised but my period was pretty much as it used to be before Byron. 6 days altogether only 3 really bleeding and it wasn't heavy at all. Totally different than after Byron when they were horrendous. :shrug:

Lol you ladies, you do know you can't get pregnant over the Internet right? :winkwink:

My day continues to be shit.

Gilz that's just terrible about your mil. Three weeks of your oh being away? :(


----------



## tas1

Well horrible as it sounds I'm glad I'm not the only dodgy body lol!

I've started being heavy so I feel so tired especially after having a busy day!

Gonna do some apple and pears purée for Caleb tonight so ive added more jobs to my nighttime cleaning lol 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Pb you never know lol! :haha:


----------



## molly85

pb iv no chanse of it happening quickly matts never here no more day time :sex:


----------



## gilz82

Yeah my MIL is a giant pain in my ass and yup this is the third week my OH has been away for. 

Bloody gps do my head in. Just ran up to the surgery to get Noahs new prescription for the milk. The paediatrician had sent an order for 10 tins basically a month supply, it's only 400g tins, and the gp wrote a script for 2 tins to see how it goes. Now I don't have a problem with that but Noah had to try it for for at least 10 days so that won't last that long. I pointed out to the nice receptionist I'd actually struggle to do 6 days. 

Basically I'll need to put in a repeat request on thursday as it takes 48 hours so for collection on Monday and the pharmacy to order it on for tuesday. It's a total joke!


----------



## molly85

bloody hell. hugs gilz


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wellllllllllll, I met my DH on the internet so technically the internet played a role in my getting pregnant :haha:


----------



## molly85

i met an ex on tinterweb and we had molly lol and i communicate with that way to tell him hes getting some lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Great news on the successful (.)(.) feed Sequeena :wohoo:

Love your TTC number 3 plan Peanut, makes sense :thumbup: and :hug: for a crap day!

:hugs: for crap pancakes NOMORE

:wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :happydance: well done Teagan for sleeping for 10hrs :shock: and goodluck for wednesday hon :kiss:

:hugs: for AF Molly

and :happydance: for getting your sling Ozzie ... just love ours :) proud to be a babywearing Mummy :thumbup:

Gilz hon am so sorry to hear things are no better for poor Noah (and yourself!) I hope switching to the totally free protein milk helps I really do and I too wish we lived closer because I would love to lend a hand :hugs: as for your MIL I guess she came from the same line as mine and madcat`s :hissy: :growlmad: :trouble: Hon always remember that no matter how hard you are doing brilliantly even though it might not feel like that at time :kiss:

Glad you got a referral for counselling Ozzie hon to talk things through and great news about the study :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

AFM....

Went to work with my Mum today ( A tenner an hour pay not bad ;) ) Charlie has been having a fussy day with his milk due to his damn teeth again :( but ate his Carrot puree with gusto :rofl: Went to Tescos on my way home and bought two boxes of cornettos, a box of wispa ice creams and a large bar of galaxy ( which I will not be sharing ;) ) to drown my sorrows :cry: I went to the toilet this afternoon and wiped blood :sad1: I do have a clear blue test to re-test when I figure out whats happening with this bleeding but right now I feel pretty crappy :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Madly. I'm glad weaning is going well with Charlie though :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ozzie hon :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Sorry about the bleeding hon :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh madly :( :hugs:

DH got home. The girl just put herself to sleep after I dumped her in the Moses basket having reached my limit. Naturally now the pressure's off all I want to do is cry. Days like this leave my bits feeling all broken again. Maybe it's psychological.


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: for both madly and peanut xxxx


----------



## tas1

Oh madly:hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## molly85

Girls i don't do prayers but there are riot police at the end of madlys street those who do could you say one for them I am sure all is fine but those pictures on the tv haunt me


----------



## PeanutBean

Huh? How come? I thought all the rioting was done and Leeds was quiet anyway?


----------



## pinkclaire

What's going on Molly?!!

Madly so sorry to hear your bleedin I'll keep my FX'd for you. 

PB sounds like a shitty day! Every night I've felt so exhausted by the time I've got James to sleep (it's been taking 2+ hrs) that I just want to cry!

Gilz I really hope this helps I'm so sorry it's been like this for you, you've really had a hard time with it all. We're all hear for you whether your posting or not. 

I am def not joining the pregnancy club again, stalking a few journals at the mo and it reminds me why not :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh madly so sorry to hear about the bleeding xkx you sound like me after getting af although my poison was a whole waitrose tiramisu num num i wouldnt share either!

gilz hun got my fingers crossed that noahs new milk helps i really do and how stupid that they wouldnt give you more at first, its his only food! oh and your mil weirdo, maybe she was laughing because she thought she would have the magic touch and be able to not make him sick and was embarrassed, all i can say to that is of course you bloody well couldnt silly cow! 

cant believe your dh has been away working for so long, makes me feel like a right winger not having more help when i get far more than you do you are an absolute hero and deserve some real pampering once he gets back home xkx

afm well still pregnant, still getting inboxes of any movement, baby here, had her yet no no no no no no no. i think the reason i am impatient this time is because every now and then i get the oh i have had some strong contractions, at least 4 this hourr maybe this is it and it turns out most certainly not to be. i have been very careful not to give out my dd to people, even my mum has to keep double checking because i have been so vague. getting the feeling now that she is going to be another late one, majorly late one, they think i have given her a week and a half to get out before booking my section when actually its only a week because they refused to change my dd

i stopped tempting fate by actually packing my bags today and then realised i am perhaps tempting fate more than anything after i realised that i have some major things missing namely something to actually give birth in .. .might come in handy. . . lol


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh nomore it's shit when people do that! I mean like you wouldn't say anything if you had? I was really vague with mine and everyone kept asking me when my due date was again and I would think I never told you in the first place but I felt pressured to say then:dohh:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: nomore she'll be here before you know it! As for giving birth in the end I gave birth in a pink top which I just happened to be wearing at the time. I did want a nightie type thing but when it came down to it I didn't care :rofl:

Girls on my fb already know but think I've been getting some strong after pains tonight :( all along my abdomen. It got worse when I coughed, stood up, moved in general etc. I had to ring primecare who basically said the same thing and it seems to have eased off a bit now. It's sore but it's just in the background iykwim?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies, i literally just want to get a cheapy sainsburys vest thing because it is so blinking hot in our hospital everything else i have doesnt cover beyond the waist dont fancy being in bed under covers or feeling self concious whilst i am still in that cant believe i have my foof out phase, after i get into the oh whatever open the door who cares who sees my foof phase i wont be worrying about it but it took a while for me to get to that point last time lol lol lol lol 

any updates on the situation around madly? how scary xkx


----------



## molly85

sequeena i did that abby popped out to me wearing the t shirt i got when i worked at forest lodge before they changed the uniform. SHes not sure but there are riot police and a helicopter nad lots of nosey people. her house doesn't have aback door this sort of thing worries me when it shouldnt


----------



## sequeena

Wait what's happened to madly? Riot police?


----------



## molly85

its all calmed down now. jeez imnot a panicer but the thought of fire scares the pants off me. I'm sure Pink understands how used to helicopters i am but police to yuck.


----------



## loopylollipop

:hug: Gilz and Peanut

Gilz wicked wicked MIL:growlmad:

Oh Madly I am so sorry:cry: Glad things seem to be settling in over in Leeds

I bled and bled and this aft took a pink dye which is an def :bfn:

Been to a friends today whos DH has done an about turn about having more kids and was telling OH. OH said, dont be getting any ideas because I will not change my mind. Yikes. So thats that.

Have my gorgeous lil' man in my arms and am just thankful that I havent had any of the probs of some of you ladies. Am considering myself one lucky lady and if that means no more babes than thats the way its gotta be I guess.

Nomore, hang in there chick, you are nearly at the finishing line...

Sequeena, congrats on booby feeding:cloud9:

Vbaby - 10 hours:shock::shock::shock:

:hugs: everyone else , sorry have forgotten a bunch of stuff:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Loopy :hugs: sorry this isn't it :(


----------



## loopylollipop

deep breaths Molly......in through the nose........out through the mouth......ohhhmmmmmm.....ohhhmmmmmm.....


----------



## tas1

Oh man I thought the riots had stopped I really should watch the news! Hope madly is ok,stress of this will not help!

Loopy sorry no baby this time and maybe for future but your right in thinking that way coz we are all lucky to have our babies as one of the boys godmother can't have children without help and her boyfriend now does not want anymore kids (he has two) so things don't look good for her so I feel incredibly blessed to have two children and if anymore comes it's meant to be! And dylan is gorgeous.....oh and on your fb pics you look in your twenties!

Hope everyone is ok!!

I have made some apple purée ready to give Caleb,I'm currently bleaching my hair (streaking not full head done that one already) I've done washing up put stuff in tumble dryer (forgot to say Molly it's cheaper to do washing on an evening I read it somewhere so I do it and I only pay £10 direct debit a month on electricity!!)

I'm going to wash my hair of now then go to bed xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh bloody hell it's the riots? I thought they'd stopped too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Tas it's only cheaper in the evening if you have an economy 7 type electricity tariff with two different rates. I think moat tariffs these days have one rate.

Morning ladies. Indigo only woke once to feed about half 3 ish. I'm still knackered and my throat is still swollen and sore. Hope this goes one day. Today we have a dogwalk in the morning and a building activity at the children's centre after lunch. Stupid 1pm start so we'll see how that all works out.


----------



## pinkclaire

How is everything this morning Madly?

Sorry loopy :hugs: my OH has said def no and made a big deal and now when asked at the weekend he said maybe?! I was very confused and told him no lol. Anyway my point is he might change his mind but if not like you said you have wonderful kids in your like already. 

PB good luck with that! Sounds interesting at that time! I've decided I'm not doing anything past 4pm now. 4-5 Charlotte is a nightmare and then after that James is lol. 

I'm on operation clean the house today!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I'm so tired of everything! DH is going to get clobbered soon!!!!!! He finally set me off big time this morning when I came through and asked him to change Alex while I went to the bathroom and he looked at me and said he was just going to get twenty more minutes of sleep! Where's my fucking twenty more minutes? Huh? :brat: Oh that's right, I'm up every night with our son! :gun:


----------



## molly85

lol Matts behjaving hes taken abby in the morning so i get more sleep hes pretty rubbish at it but i go back to sleep any who lol.

Abby went in her cot last night woke once and was deffinatly hungry she drained a 4 oz bottle. 

Now girls this is not where i left her

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262930_10150348198752464_646837463_10271800_5432642_n.jpg


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw bless her little rolling girl!!!

sorry for all the bfns ladies :(

ozzide my dh was the same until i went back to work and he was looking after him alone all day, my first day back to work i walked through the door and he just handed him to me and said "do not say a word" because a boen of contention between us was how i wouldnt let him have an hour after work to relax . . .well to me he got to sit down and wind down in the hour it took him to get home . . . which was exactly when i used to wind down after work lol men honestly do not get it unless they are reguarly looking after their baby all day with no help from anyone they honestly do not. 

as for me well feeling pretty miserable and really want to get out the house but too scared to alone now even when the weather is perfect like today (i know its lovely and cool and cloudy lol) i have a splitting head ache, we are both bored . . . there are just so many fairy cakes i can eat and play dough we can make lol was desperate for dh to go to golf an hour later tonight so leo could be entertained for the last two hours of his day but dh didnt get the hint lol


----------



## molly85

She didn't roll she bounced on her back lol SHe can roll but that was a back kind of crawl. lol

When i go back to work matt will have her atleast once or twice a week for 12/3 hours. I think its rather amuzing if he has her for a few hors and says this is easy. Oh yes darling it is when shes happy and sleeping or playing. He insists on holding her all the time. Not a hope love she will learn to be very attached then. SHe sits on the sofa or chair with me or on her play mat or not as it wold seem lol. He thinks doing the washing up is a doddle bt he ses the TV as a baby sitter lol


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,
Madly,big hugs hun,so sorry you're spotting:hugs:
Loopy,so sorry for your bleeding and bfn:hugs:
My dh would be adamant we were having no more kids too,If he wanted 1 more I could be easily persuaded but he doesn't so I'm very happy to count my blessings.3 fits just right into our house and car too lol!!

Well Teagan slept 8.30pm-8.30am!
I didn't get full advantage as I stayed up quite late,and woke up very early.Even with the drugs,my nerves are kicking in big time about tomorrows appointment so I'm a bit all over the place.
Went to my friends this morning,and ended up having a big cry while I was there,I do find a good cry helps lots,I will probably do a fair amount today and tomorrow.

Hope e verything was ok out where you live madly.x


----------



## molly85

I'm sure your appointment will be less scary when you get there. abbys backon 4oz bottles and just sunk 3oz in 1 go of her 4th of the day this is a tiny appertite i can cope with as she has slept loads to. had to put her in a 3-6 top as she has so few 0-3s its baggy but doesn't swamp her yikes


----------



## gilz82

Wow that's unbelievable Molly, Noah is still in 0-3 stuff. I keep trying the 3-6 stuff bit the t-shirts are huge on him and the trousers fall down :haha: basically he needs his own range in the 2-4 size :rofl:

Well like he didn't have enough on his tiny plate Noah is teething. He's got a teeny bit of tooth poking through and he's really not happy about it. The specialist warned us that teething causes reflux disease to flare so we are in for a fun few days. 

Vbaby I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you can finally stop worrying :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw vbaby hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, i find a good cry helps too, i dont really talk about my problems to anyone so find a good release of emotion very helpful! xkx

aw gilz poor noah, leo was really good with teething it barely bothered him .. until now! his very back teeth are coming through, i have to wash his sheets every day because he is sucking his fingers all night and dribble is everwhere, he moves around his bed to escape his wet patches and creates more! poor noah he is such a little trooper bless him!


----------



## gilz82

Aw poor Leo :hugs: Yeah Noah has turned into the dribbliest baby ever the past couple of days, it's just as well he's cute cos dribble is not a good look.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks girls,hopefully i'll be on tomorrow with good news.
God gilz,thats all you need!!!
Noah is gonna be the best behaved toddler in the world to make up for all this,x


----------



## molly85

gilz fingers crossed theshoot through then. shes wearin that top more as a jumper so prob why its ok and its tesco so a bit small.

the jeans are 0-3 and way to long she may go back in to new born i'm a little befussled im so used to everything looking big


----------



## gilz82

It is bizarre how much variation there is between sizes in shops. Noah is still wearing and fitting in a pair of next up to 1 month jeans :shrug:


----------



## molly85

yup her next 1 month dungerees still fit to. its the waist on them thats got snug not tight but with her eatting i didn't want her tummy to hurt because of a tight waist band


----------



## gilz82

No I'm the same all waist bands and nappies have to be nice and loose, otherwise he just pukes more.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Most of the 3-6 month stuff Alex has from the UK fits him now, but 3-6 month stuff my parents have set over is HUGE on him :shrug: I don't get it, lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think they do trouser purposely big, leo has never been in his age of trousers ever, he was in 3-6 month old stuff when he was a month old but his 0-3 trousers were too big for him.

even now he is in 3-4 tshirts and shirts and 2-3 trousers which can be too long (he is 2.5 and is already getting too tall for his shirts :( big boy)


----------



## molly85

ozzie iv been sent american stuff and thats huge to. parents have to fattern their kids up to fit the clothes


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh gee thanks. I don't think I'm fat :smug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Thank you Molly for updating on last evening and thank you everyone for your support :kiss:

Basically last night we realised there was a low flying helicopter over our street with its search light on really bright, it was shining through our windows :wacko: DH went outside and there were lots of police in riot gear and armed at the bottom of our street (I live in the middle of a very long road!) of course typically a crowd was gathering and neighbours were out having a look :dohh: some were in dressing gowns and night attire honestly I live in such a nosy neighbourhood :dohh: This went on for about an hour more and more police came and DH wanted to go meander down and find out what was going on :loopy: I told him to stay the heck inside ... whatever it was it died down after a while and the armed police went off as did the helicopter leaving some police dispersing the crowd :wacko: we have checked the news etc today but no reports of anything but it must have been pretty serious considering the armed police, riot gear and the amount of police officers :shrug: oh and I think some of you saw on fb that someone stole my doorstep whilst we were out yesterday :saywhat: none of my neighbours saw anything apparently even though they didnt miss the commotion last night :dohh: 

Loopy :hugs: thats exactly how I feel :) I will always be eternally grateful I have my boys :cloud9:

Pink I try not to do anything past 4pm either ;) Oliver starts to get tired as bedtime approaches and so does Charlie :dohh: Hope the house clean went well :thumbup:

Peanut hope your day was more productive than yesterday :hugs:

:hissy: at your DH Ozzie :hugs: thats exactly my issue with DH :growlmad: unfortunately I dont get the privledge to lie in bed and not even consider listening out for Charlie grrrrrrrrrrrrr he says he doesnt hear him :saywhat: my arse :trouble:

:lol: @ abby Molly :) shes on the move ;) and well done abby sleeping in your own room :happydance:

:hugs: NOMORE not long now :kiss:

vbaby Teagan is doing so well :) and lots of luck for you appointment tomorrow :hugs: I will be thinking about you :kiss:

:hugs: for little Noah Gilz, Charlie is teething right now so I certainly know how that feels :( poor little man :hugs:

Charlie is `just` going into 3-6mths now although most of his 0-3 were huge around waist they were getting a little short in arms and legs :dohh: most of his 3-6mth clothes/outfits are massive and most trousers fall down :dohh: hes living in sleepsuits right now which am more than happy with cause they are just so cute :cloud9:

Today I got my new mobile phone delivered :smug: and my HV came to do the weaning visit ( bit late for that one ;) ) and to do the `nutty` test ( my DH said I shouldnt call it that :dohh: ) which I failed so I am getting a referral for some counselling and cognitive behaviour therapy :dohh: not sure if I agree I need this but I thought I would let her go ahead with the referral and see how I feel in the meantime :thumbup: we then went to the dentist this afternoon and all is okey dokey :winkwink: Tomorrow I am back at the hospital with my Mum :( As for the bleeding so light hardly worth a tampon but I`ve been out and about and consious of a big bleed hitting so I have been wearing them :wacko: we have decided to re-test of Saturday and my friend reckons it could be left over hcg from Charlie that I have been picking up on the tests but am not so sure on that one :shrug: Charlie had banana today and boy did he love it ;)

Sorry for the HUGE post :flower:


----------



## molly85

iv tested and got no hcg hun and ive been testing awhile.

Looney baby was eyeing up my dinner and going bonkers so shes tried wearing baby rice lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just a few things the HV told me at the visit today which both surprised and puzzled me and I thought I would mention :thumbup:

She showed me a chart with every baby juice on the market on it (heinz,hipp,boots etc etc) and apparently *all* of the baby juices on the market have sugar contents :wacko: at least one teaspoon in some of them and one baby juice item even has three teaspoons of sugar in it :shock: I always considered baby items for use under 12mths anyway to be sugar free at least thats what they claim but :nope: I was :shock: to find that these juices are actually worse for a baby than good olde sugar free dilute :wacko: I for one will NOT be buying said juices and anything I buy food wise for Charlie now will be scrutinised for riddick amout of sugars :thumbup:

This question is mainly aimed at Loopy but in general just wondered if any of your HVs mentioned this :shrug: My HV has told me that because of the huge amount of damp/cold weather we have in Yorkshire it is now been advised that babies should be given a vitamin D supplement from 6mths old right through to 5yrs (abidec drops they are called!) because there has been a huge rise in young children becoming `bow legged` having ricketts :wacko: Maybe this is one for you Peanut hon ;) because my HV hasnt got any info to give me on this ie what the suggestion to give additional vitamin D is based on you know what study etc :thumbup: I dont understand why this is just applicable to Yorkshire either :shrug: I am going to internet search but havent had the chance yet :dohh:


----------



## molly85

lol madly thats coz people don't put their kids out side in the pram every day. even in the cold, wind and rain. Vit D comes from the sun so best place to get it is from outside you can get a multi vitamin for them but i won't be giving them to abs i'l just make the effort to get her out and give her a balanced diet


----------



## vbaby3

Madly,its a recommendation from birth over here to give babies a dose of vit d until 1 yr old.
Its a new thing apparently,as I was never told this when oran was born less than 3 yrs ago.
I was told this at the hospital before I left with Teagan,and also by the hv.
It comes in drop form,2 drops everyday I tyhink.I did buy it,but I've probably given it to her 10 times,I keep forgetting:blush:
Apparently there is a huge increase in young kids with rickets in recent years,and thats why they're now recommending this.


----------



## gilz82

Noah is on abided drops but it's part of the standard neonatal triple cocktail. We have to give him all three things Abidec, Sytron and Folic Acid til he's 18 months. 

As for the juice I knew that too, i think AK mentions a bit about it in her book. It's really wrong isn't it.


----------



## PeanutBean

We had vit d recommendation with Byron. There is an argument that everyone in the UK is likely to be deficient in vit d because if our latitude. You should be able to get combined D, A and C healthy start drops from the hv or clinic. They're very cheap but because of the vit A, not vegetarian. You don't actually need much D to prevent rickets though. It is fat soluble and the 'right' form (this is contentious) had to be animal based. You get it in butter, cream on milk (a reason we should all drink full fat milk), eggs a s imagine probably meat fats. Supplements are usually made from lanolin from sheep's wool though sometimes seem to be fish based. Bf mums are particularly pushed on this issue but your formulas should all have the rda of vit D anyway. :shrug:

Ozzie - it's very hard not to make a joke about fat American babies! :winkwink: Gilz - h&m do 2-4 months clothing!

Indigo is in her 3-6 months stuff but still fits quite a bit of her 0-3. Some outfits are getting snug and only the next skeepsuits still fit. We just got a new outfit sent in the post to us today. <3

Byron wouldn't sleep before the group no matter what I did so he was a bit apathetic there. By the time we got home he was getting in a bit of a state. Took me an hour to get him to sleep and he was biting me wherever he could reach and hitting and allsorts. :( He then slept til half 5 so a very late tea and he's in the bath now. God knows if he'll go to bed! Indigo has been much happier today. She did whinge all through the group though. She hates being away from home and if I put her down or am out of sight for the merest moment she gets her lip out and screams the place down! She's a bit of a mummy's girl simply from lack of exposure to others I think.

Got some jobs done today too. Almost finished a piece of sewing that is a thank you gift for a friend.

Best of luck tomorrow vbaby. I'll be thinking of you and looking forward to you coming on here saying all is well. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and I'm not at all surprised by the juice. We didn't give Byron juice til he was probably near 2 years old (milk and water til then). We just dilute fresh fruit juice, 1/10. He doesn't have squash. Fruit juice is plenty sugary but better diluted and he gets some vits from it. Tbh we've never bought any baby foods at all except some of the organic snacks periodically for parties and the likes.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol!

Side note: who is this baby and what has he done with my son? :haha: Alex fell asleep on my lap at about 7pm and I moved him to his cot at about 8:15 and he still hasn't woken up! I've probably just jinxed myself, but :dance: We decided to do his bath if he wakes up cause I need to wash his hair. He has cradle cap :(


----------



## molly85

I was going to ask how that was remembered when I was doing abbys?

Iv rearranged her room and shes watching her mobile light in the dark


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

Hop everyone is well

I was gonna say H&M do 2-4months gilz but pb said first! Lol 
Also next do adjustable waists so you can tighten or loosen,I had to do Cadens and his jeans have lasted him for ages actually that's why I get next because the quality and waist!

Vbaby hope it all goes well tomorrow 

Gilz hope Noah's teeth hurry up and come through bless his cottons! Feel sorry for him and I wish I could take something off him so it's easy on you!!

Pb glad you had a more productive day! How are you feeling today?

Cat how are you?


Molly Abby is a little tinker moving off her mat!

Madly hope your ok! And I have never been told with either of mine about vit D and I live Yorkshire ish area but like pb said the formula has most in so maybe that's why I haven't been told! I haven't had the weaning appointment yet but then my HV are lazy lol!

Well I've been to my mums for tea as my OH has gone to watch football with his bosses and my sister was there I didn't mention anything neither did she, she didn't say sorry so I'm abit cheesed off with that but just want the peace!
I'm being a bad mummy I have both boys sleeping down here and Caden has just gone to sleep but I hate being left on my own lol! I'm feeling very tired today and abit poo but think my late night didn't help!

Xx


----------



## gilz82

That's weird I was totally joking about the 2-4 clothes and there is actually somewhere that makes it! Thanks Tas and PB :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Awww tas. it is weird when their in bed. 

H & M do 2-4 months ohhhh i should go have a look wonder where my nearest store is? she'll probably be 9 months by the time i find one lol.

we realisedmatt fed abs aswell today i had no idea so shes taken over 25oz today am so chuffed with her


----------



## tas1

Aww yey for Abby that's brilliant she is having that!! She'll be a chunky monkey in no time!!!

And both of you get yourself down to H&M!! Or Molly if you can find one send me the money and I'll shop for a little girl lol will be nice! But they do do online shopping 

Xx


----------



## tas1

Aww yey for Abby that's brilliant she is having that!! She'll be a chunky monkey in no time!!!

And both of you get yourself down to H&M!! Or Molly if you can find one send me the money and I'll shop for a little girl lol will be nice! But they do do online shopping 

Xx


----------



## sequeena

Boobs leaking everywhere!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Will be thinking of you tomorrow vbaby. 

Hi to everyone else I have caught up but shattered and off to bed so will post tomorrow. Night night all xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

I guess I was just surprised that the companies that make baby foods add so much sugar to baby products when its a baby no no :shrug: My HV is coming again in 2wks (to redo the nutty test :dohh: ) so I will bend her ear some more on the Vits because I think giving extra vitamins for 4.5yrs is a bit much considering Charlie will have plenty of exercise and a healthy diet as he grows :thumbup:

Meant to post a few weeks ago but I have found a fab cradle cap cure that works ;) basically Charlie had it really bad :( and I tried baby oil/cradle cap shampoo and numerous other tricks but none worked until I read on a thread here to try my own conditioner :dohh: now my conditioner isnt owt fab infact its Morrisons own equivalent to herbal essences and everytime I shower Charlie I wash his hair with it and you wouldnt believe how quick the cradle cap went :wacko:

Today am off to my Mums as she has her hospital appointment review this aft :( we think surgery may be planned today :nope:

Good luck again vbaby, I will be thinking about you :hugs:

Have a lovely day everyone :kiss:


----------



## molly85

Surgery will be good get her all fixed up and while shes healing you can do her jobs lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly :kiss:

I think she worries cause my sister is on mat leave :(


----------



## molly85

no worries you'll have it covered.

Abby woke twice in the night once at 1 am then again at 3am she had bleeding turned round in her cot thought i'd get away with her just in a sleeping bag but no she was upside down lol


----------



## vbaby3

Hi girls,thanks a million for all the thoughts and well wishes!!
Well I officially have a NORMAL brain!!!!:happydance:
I can't even begin to describe how petrified I was,I was alrady crying in the waiting room before I even went in to see the doc!
He had a chat 1st about my tingling/numb symptoms.
Then he spoke about the diagnosis the guy who read my mri came up with,tuberous sclerosis.
He than had a look at my mri films and basically said,there is no sign whatsoever of ms,and there is a slight deviation in 1 bit,which was obviously what the other guy saw,but it is completely normal,iykwim!!
Alittle bit not normal,but still 100% normal.He said my brain is beautiful and absolutely squeaky clean!!
The diagnosis on the tingling/numbness is that it could be a different type of migraine some people get,without the headache bit,and also stress.He asked me what I did for relaxation and I told him I had 3 children under 5,relaxation does not come into the equation!
So I'm to take time out for me,maybe take up a new hobby,or just do things I used to enjoy but never have the time to do anymore.
I'm going to try my best to take his advice.

Can't tell you how relieved I am,I feel like I got my life back,this whole shit really ruined half the summer and a month of my gorgeous babies life,I'm sooooo happy now!!


----------



## vbaby3

As for baby juice etc,here I've never given it to them.
Even now I don't even buy diluting cordial.Its milk or water,neither of the boys has ever tasted fizzy pop!!
Dh does like fruit juice,so if they're having a bit of that I dilute it,coz its full of sugar.I prefer them get the vits from the fruit rather than the juice.
I will try give Teagan her vit d as recommended during the winter,if its anything like last yr we'll barely get out the door!!


----------



## molly85

Yay vbaby and your lovely brain. 

I don'tknow if you have it there our leisure centre has a creche you could book them all in and go for a treatment or just the sauna. or a coffee no stress and they gert wornout lol

abby hit primark after covering us both in sick nice. We spent £17 on her got sale stuff to lol. We looked in H&M lovely stuff shame i didnt have enough cas and they didn't have exactlywhat i waslooking for


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welp, we survived the vaccines. Alex is sleeping on my lap now. I did cry only because I kept remember Alex getting jabbed in the heel by the midwife to get his blood sugar tested every time he needed a feed :cry: I honestly wanted to punch the midwife the first time she did it in front of me and he cried that horrible cry. Argh.

I'm getting emailed protocols for the study on preventing heart block. The doctor was really comforting and said my situation with Alex was very common when it comes to heart block cases. She also said not to feed guilty about the antibodies and that is common as well. I think this will help me feel better about the whole situation and I'll know that maybe I'm helping future moms not go through the same things that I'm going through :)


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Just a few things the HV told me at the visit today which both surprised and puzzled me and I thought I would mention :thumbup:
> 
> She showed me a chart with every baby juice on the market on it (heinz,hipp,boots etc etc) and apparently *all* of the baby juices on the market have sugar contents :wacko: at least one teaspoon in some of them and one baby juice item even has three teaspoons of sugar in it :shock: I always considered baby items for use under 12mths anyway to be sugar free at least thats what they claim but :nope: I was :shock: to find that these juices are actually worse for a baby than good olde sugar free dilute :wacko: I for one will NOT be buying said juices and anything I buy food wise for Charlie now will be scrutinised for riddick amout of sugars :thumbup:
> 
> This question is mainly aimed at Loopy but in general just wondered if any of your HVs mentioned this :shrug: My HV has told me that because of the huge amount of damp/cold weather we have in Yorkshire it is now been advised that babies should be given a vitamin D supplement from 6mths old right through to 5yrs (abidec drops they are called!) because there has been a huge rise in young children becoming `bow legged` having ricketts :wacko: Maybe this is one for you Peanut hon ;) because my HV hasnt got any info to give me on this ie what the suggestion to give additional vitamin D is based on you know what study etc :thumbup: I dont understand why this is just applicable to Yorkshire either :shrug: I am going to internet search but havent had the chance yet :dohh:

I thought that the vit D supplementation in our area was due to the ethnic population in our area - rickets is common in Asian women and children. So instead of 'targeting' a particular group they give it to everybody. Thats the 
Loopy Theory. Nothing anyone else has said makes a jot of sense. My HV hasnt mentioned it, nor my GP when I went to see them about his weight. 

Sorry not caught up on anything else yet :wacko:


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks molly,unfortunately there's no creche type places I can throw them all into,even at that I wouldn't say Oran would go even if there was!
I'm just gonna take advantage of dh.
This wk end we're up to sil for a party,with kiddies,But the following wk end I'm going down to see my best mate from school who I don't see often enough,all on my own!!
Gonna have a few bottles of wine and a proper laugh like the old days,kiddiefree!!
She lives a good hour away so I'll stay the night down at hers.
Don't get me wrong,I live for my kids,but I have been exclusively a sahm for the last 5 yrs,there comes a point when I gotta look after me too,and I think this was my wake up call to be vbaby,and not just MAMMY!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup:Thanks Tas, im fine. 
Keeping quite busy, trying to train bailey to nap in his cot at the moment:wacko:, as it wont be long before he no longer fits in his bouncy chair:nope: plus we have started having problem with visitors turning up, then he cant switch off,(fighting his sleep) so id like to be able to take him away from people and "downstairs" to the cot instead.
He likes to fight his sleep at the moment for some reason!. but we're both good otherwise.
I started baby massage class too yesterday, im not really into groups, but this one was ok and its only 20mins, longer if you want to stay and chat, drinks and biscuits lol, for a 50P donation:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies :wave:

vbaby fantastic news ;) I like your plans for next weekend :)

:hugs: for jabs ozzie and alex 

:happydance: for baby bargains Molly :)

Well my mum has a date for her op 18th Nov :wacko: if there's a cancellation it might be before :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Brill vbaby! You must be so relieved. Me too as I think advice and comfort for ms or something is beyond my skills!

Busy day for me as usual but not very exciting for discussing!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha men, leo has a cd that we play at night which is scratched to hell now, need to burn a new one, anyway when the issue of the music not playing is related to the cd itself how is beating the crap out the cd player going to be of any help at all? and then shouting at emotional me for suggesting he move out the way and let me do it . . so not helping . . . gah men i can hear him beating the hell out of it now, call it hormones but my patience level for other peoples patience levels is not very high at the moment lol 

anyyyyyyyyyyywaay . . . .

vbaby i am so so so pleased that your appointment went so well! i can well imagine you feel like you got your life back hun, its not one of those things that you could easily forget about was it xkx so glad everything is fine! nothing like gettting the all clear to get yourself up and out again! xkx

still pregnant, still in a lot of pain, still got what feels like ages to go lol i have finally found a set of two weeks which is worse than waiting to o and the 2ww . . . the two weeks (plus a few days) between now and the latest time your baby can be here lol


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

Vbaby glad all is ok and glad your gonna take the docs advice! Personally I think we should all do it,I've had maybe a couple of hours away from them both it was quite nice! 

Madly glad your mum has a date!!!

Cat glad you and Bailey are ok! And hope training him goes good!

Molly yey on bargains! Look at H&Ms website see if they have more choice!

Hope everyone is ok!

Well we all slept in til 8.50am today so Calebs feeds are all later than usual! We have been out for the day to a little farm then we went to toys r us got the boys a toy each,Caden got one of those hex bugs and Caleb got a robot that us soft with things to chew,he likes it as soon as I pick it up he grabbed it off me and started chewing it so we had to buy it lol! Then my OHs auntie came round to see us and Caleb for first time she lives in holland so we have decided to go over near Christmas so we can go on the markets! 

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
YaY for normal brains
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw christmas markets are the best!!!!! 

i cant wait for christmas this year! i say it every year but this year it is going to be semi good lol dh has to work but at least he is just downstairs and if i plan lots of christmas related things to do whilst he is at work then hopefully i will keep the christmas spirit up lol again mantra no rent no rent no rent has to come into full force when thinking of christmas day lol


----------



## molly85

I loved the coloured vests they just werent what i was looking for today. 

Abby bought up bright yellow stuff in her sick earlier any thoughts anyone


----------



## tas1

I love Christmas! I'm thinking of getting another tree for our dining room lol! J love decorating and going over the top it's what Christmas is for!

Molly might be flem,Caleb has had greeny yellowy in his sick but my mum said it was nothing to worry about! Someone else might know as Caleb is the first sicky baby I have had and I panick everytime I panick that much I nearly call nhs lol 

Xx


----------



## molly85

it was in that one batch and it was the snotty slime sort not the refluxy sort which usually means shes bloody hungry lol. and it wasn't in the mega throw up i got to wear lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i want to get another one for the kids bedroom and let them dress it however they want! i am a little bit of a control freak when it comes to the christmas tree but how cute would it be to have a tree completely decorated by leo! especially if over christmas we make different decorations every day!!!! aw so blinking excited already - i bet i become just as controlling over the kids tree lol lol lol!


----------



## tas1

Molly if Abby seems ok don't worry too much!

Kate I too am controlling (I get it from my mum) Caden goes mummy it should go there and I'm like no that looks silly put it here,I even out the chocolate decorations in the correct place then go mad if someone has eaten it lol! I might get one for Caden and make some decorations! Mmmm i think I may look up how to make some in advance lol,aww just remembered Caden is starting pre-school so I bet he'll make some there too! I have started Christmas shopping already and I bought a huge Christmas plate that you put different nibbles in so I'm gonna put that out! How sad am I?!? I have already been thinking where I will put my tree lol

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you have to think of these things tas lol lol lol also i plan on collecting some art and crafty bits, they always seem so much more expensive around christmas time! 

i am going to be really stingy this year for presents i think, although i do plan on getting leo his first big boy bike, he will be 3 a few days before christmas so thinking its time for a big boy bike lol


----------



## tas1

Morning
Kate- I got Caden his first big boy bike,look out for sales on them because they are so expensive,we got Cadens months before because we saw it in Argos in a sale for £26.99 it was £100! I'm not spending much this year hence why I'm starting now coz I'm getting stuff in sales now lol I'm tight!!

Xx


----------



## molly85

i saw theyhave mateasers, toblerone and aftereeights in pound land need tostock up on them. matts going to hate it that we will only give them and a small gift of say a fiver to family


----------



## PeanutBean

As if it's not bad enough that it feels like autumn this morning without you ladies harping on about bloomin' Christmas!

But as you are :winkwink: DH has a mini tree that Byron has in his room (all year so far) with lights on. He helped us decorate the main tree. We're not fussy about these things, I like to have lots of special things rather than any sort of theme. Byron made some decs at groups and nursery last year. As for presents, god knows. Got DH's and Byron's birthdays to think about yet.

Indigo was a bloody pain AGAIN last night. Managed to get back to sleep after DH got up at half 5 ish and didn't wake til almost 8 when he and Byron were leaving. :(. Today is a dogwalk day and I need to collect photo albums from the shop. Indigo's just woken properly so I had time to have brek and so a little more sewing - I'm right at the end of the piece I've been working on. Bathtime for little girls, then showertime for me.


----------



## tas1

The only people I buy for in my family is my parents and my nephew! Then I get my god daughter and her brother a present but I only spend maybe a tenner on them each! I have my own to buy for so I'm not gonna spend loads on other people! Me and my OH won't be buying after for each other just from boys! 

X


----------



## molly85

we onlyy had the fridge last year it still has the bow on it.

Ooooh i have just found a job i have wanted for ages. In phlebotomy but its a pay cut got to see if i got it the would negotiate?


----------



## PeanutBean

We have millions of people to buy for. My two nieces and nephew in Oz, my 8 nephews here, my parents, all DH's family, then our own kids and each other. It's a bloody nightmare! Pisses me off too. 11 years I've been buying for nephews, now there are 11 of that generation to buy for. I'm now getting 5 presents for my brother's kids and for the past two years they've been getting us 1. I don't want more presents or anything, I just can't afford those I have to get for all his kids but I don't want them to be disappointed. We don't spend much, £5-10 each but it doesn't half add up. Dunno what to do this year. I get my last SMP in December...


----------



## tas1

Wow pb that is alot to buy for! X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, I have a screamer. Not long after I posted Alex started sobbing his heart out and would not be soothed at all. We finally gave in and gave him Paracetamol and he calmed down shortly thereafter. DH and I are have another fight over the same old crap and I want to fly home to see my family so badly right now :cry:


----------



## tas1

Aww Ozzie sorry your having a hard time! Men can be do insensitive sometimes! Do you know when you will get chance to go over? And he will feel the same when you move over there so you can get your own back on him 

Xx


----------



## molly85

How old are they PB? and they into more natural parenting lsimiler to your style or are the every gadget under the sun people?

I've just given abby a new wooden spoon lol i keep getting her random bits like this


----------



## molly85

yikes i actually feel like doing the family list now. Scare myself stupid at the cost


----------



## Ozzieshunni

tas, we're planning to go over in June next year for his first birthday. It's very important to me. We're going to Thomas Cook tomorrow to see about flights because DH gets a discount there. They are also doing a deal for Inverness. £89pp including two nights at a BB and rail fare, so DH and I will more than likely be able to go for my birthday in November. First time we'll leave wee man alone though, but I think we'll need the time away at that point and he'll be 5 months old so no worries there.


----------



## molly85

ohh weekend away sounds good. I have finally hunted down my annual leave i have a month to take by april and I don't finacially have to back til last week in Januay fabulous. Now lets see if my jobs still there? 

Hugs on the jabsozzie Abby just melted down demanding milkand is now asleep.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks everyone,i am on cloud 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As for xmas pressies,we get my mam and dad,my brother and sister,my niece here,and my niece and nephew in oz.
As far as dh's side go,we get his mam a pressie and thats it.It was decided between the lot of us before xmas last year,that it was getting beyond ridiculous,every year there's a couple more nieces/nephews,we're breeding like rabbits!
So we just do nice birthday gifts.The kids get that much toys from santa anyway,having 3 or 4 extra pressies from dh's family wouldn't even be noticed if i''m honest.And it definately took the pressure off last year!

Well Teagan had her3 month check up this morning.She is bang on 14lbs,and 63cm's.
She's just on the 50th centile for weight,and nearly the 91st centile for height,so she's long and slim,like her mam lol NOT!!I'm just long!
She's quite a bit lighter than the boys were at 15wks,especially considering she was a lot heavier at birth than them,but she's still healthy,and apparently has a small head:wacko:
Also the creases in her thighs aren't matching,is that a sign of hip problem?they were fine at her 6 wk check.
The hv told me to take her to my gp.

She also did the nutty test on me,which i just answered the least nuttiest i could so wouldn't have to explain myself.I've had the most stressful month of my life and was feeling beyond nutty lol!!but didn't wanna have to go into it with her,I know the stress and anxiety has already gone since yesterday and i'm on top of the world!

She also talked me through weaning,as though i haven't done it twice already:wacko:
Anyhow,interestingly she said they keep changing the recommended weaning age,they had put it back to 6 months,but were in the process of moving it closer to 4months.
I asked her was that the irish guidelines or the WHO guidelines.and she said the WHO.
Don't know how accurate that is,coz this woman seems a little nutty herself!
Anyway i doubt i'll be weaning at 4 months,as lil miss teagan has no interest and she's doing fine growthwise:thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Oh meant to mention my REALLY REALLY BAD MUMMY moment today.
A hairdressers has just opened up in our wee village,I was all excited coz it means I don't have to drag the boys into town for the barbers and stuff.Anyway I said we'd walk down and see if she could fit the boys in for a trim.
I just took the single pram for teagan and let the boys walk,all holding hands!!
When we got to the hairdressers I opened the door,turned the buggy backwarks to pull up the step,but let go it for a second to usher the boys inside,in that split second the buggy started moving,and ended up off the pavement and on the road.I had to literally shove oran in the hairdressers and leap after the buggy.Thank god there were no cars coming.My heart skipped several beats.My god,the pavement didn't even look like it was slanted,but it obviously was:nope:
Moral of the story ladies,if you take your hand off your buggy even for a second put the brake on!!
Now what would they do to me in baby club for that??!!!
I feel so awful:cry:


----------



## molly85

Go teagan, would love to see her next to abs?

I've actually found someone on here that lives a mile away from me with a baby born the same day so they would be ingtresting to line up. 

LOL i nearly didn't pass the 8 week nutty test all over a bit of feeding so those tests are rubbish 

Madly do you know what you failed yours on? Do you feel PND ish? or is it the fact you've had a dodgy test a dodgy Hubby a sick baby and a five year old on school holidays? and a sore bum? Yikes thats making me feel a bit dodgy.


----------



## molly85

Vbaby thats one for my jprnal repost there please. just click on the naughty mummy


----------



## vbaby3

If I'd had the double buggy with me it wouldn't have happened,its shit and really hard to push,and wouldn't budge an inch if you didn't push it.
My single 3 wheeler just glides effortlessly,even onto roads unaided apparently.
I probably have a few bad mummy stories!!
I also dropped the full big long hoover attachment through the bannisters upstairs,You wouldn't have managed to get this attachment through the bannisters even if you tried,but the 1 in a million chance that it would actually bend the correct way to find its way through,and then the 1 in a million chance that 10 month old oran would be in the hall in the exact spot where it fell:cry::cry::cry:
It was as though it happened in slow motion,and he looked up so it hit him in the face,his eye was bleeding.
I was crying,it was soooo awful.Took him straight to doc on call,and his eye was perfect once it healed.:cry::cry:
Thats the 2 worse things I've ever done,Shay seemed to get away relatively unscathed!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that is defo naughty mummy thread material lol lol one of my friends actually did the impossible and left her baby in a shop once! imean come on! your own child lol lol lol 

my worst fear is leaving leo at the side of the road and me zooming off in my car thinking i have put him in his seat and then not realising for like ages . . . i blame my friend for me thinking that lol lol

gah men, honestly just had a convo with dh because on every one of his days off he is so deflated and depressed and he said that life was difficult, i dont see what is difficult with having all the housework done for you, your dinner ready for you every day, your clothes all cleaned and ironed, all childcare done even when you are here, getting lay ins like today -10.5 hours sleep!- getting breakfast andcoffee in bed, being able to pay your bills without worrying that you have enough to cover it, and having a wife that not only does all those things but doesnt complain about it! todays rant for him, the kitchen is a mess, well if you will make yourself supper at 11pm not tidy it up make a complete mess doing so and then add to it in the morning it will be a mess wont it!!! and oh my god he moaned about having to do one lot of washing up! i do like 5 a day!!! and it was all his stuff!! argggggh stop moaning!!!!!!!!!! 

he said i hope it gets easier soon . . .. wtf!!! this is as easy as it blinking well gets without a lottery win! ds wants something allthe time, yes he is a toddler! and what does he want a cuddle! not exactly taxing!!! grrrr


sorry to rant on here yet again but its things that i could really blow up at him for and cause a major strop fest for the rest of the day or i rant here and let it go until we have both calmed down a bit. but gah stop moaning!!! lol


----------



## molly85

nomore want me to come visit? lol that is actally a doable exercise.

Now this pub did you mention choccy brownie?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: vbaby :hugs:

I've just had a moment too, but it was under DH's watch! The cat, in a playful manner, pawed the top of his head and he has a wee scratch there :( I know it's nothing, but I called NHS24 just to double check. They are going to call back, but they asked if he was sleepier than normal and I can't bloody tell cause he had his jabs yesterday and has been sleeping a lot today. Is that normal, btw? He screamed last night, fell asleep at 11pm, work up at 1am for a feed, back down again until 5am, up at 8am for a feed and then asleep until 12pm, now he's asleep on my lap again. He never slept this much before! :nope: Yay for paranoid mommy :(

Tried the conditioner trick, Madly and I'm waiting to see if it works :thumbup:


----------



## vbaby3

Paranoid mummy works overtime when its your 1st baby ozzie,I was a regular caller to the nurseline with shay!
You do relax as time goes on,and by the time your on your 3rd,sure they raise themselves lol!!
I'm sure alex is fine.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

She said not to worry, just keep an eye on it. It was DH that asked me to call actually, lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol I think we only rang NHS direct once, the first time Byron got his teething temps so we didn't know what it was. I just assume everything is fine unless it is apparent that it is not.

Busy morning for me. The girl slept so I did washing and hoovering and tidying. Got my photo albums from boots - they had literally just arrived at the shop so not impressed. I'd gone specially to get them and would've been pissed off if they hadn't arrived.

My relations are 12, 12, 3, 10, 4, 8, 8, 8, 1, 1, 3. Dunno how my Oz brother parents. Sil is pretty natural. Sister fairly so, maybe more gadgety.


----------



## PeanutBean

Then sils/bil on DH's side are 14, 15 and 16.


----------



## sequeena

I'm on my way to buy a carbon monoxide detector because my Cnut landlord didn't provide one and hasn't had our boiler checked in the almost 2 years we've lived here. I'll kill the landlord if it's leaking :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Sequeena that's illegal. All boilers must be serviced and checked every year at the cost of the landlord. The tenant should receive a copy of the certificate and one for the landlord to retain. If anything was to happen to the house caused by the boiler and he hasn't done this it will invalidate any buildings insurance he holds on the property. 

Sorry not read anything else that just bugged me.


----------



## gilz82

Also if you report him to the local authority he should be severly punished for it. O don't know about England but in scotland if you are a landlord you need to pay a fee and register the fact with the local authority. They are then at liberty to revoke your "license" if you don't conform to all the requirements or mis-treat tenants etc. 

Useless landlords with good tenants bug me!!


----------



## molly85

bee in your bonnet gilz? shes right a carbon monoxide detector is not your job


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls :hugs: we bought a detector and it was going MENTAL but it isn't going off now... so I don't know if it was a test phase, is a dud or if there is monoxide leaking. Our neighbour over the road is a landlord too (who does all the servicing etc. he's a lovely man!) and is coming over to check it soon so hopefully we'll be able to see what is happening with the boiler :wacko: I am so fucking mad, I didn't know this was meant to happen each year!!

I'll get Sean to ring the council to report it tomorrow it's fucking ridiculous. There's being a shit landlord and then there's this.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

carbon monoxide kills and if it were my responsibility to ensure that should a leak occur between services it is detected to prevent the death of a family i would take that incredibly seriously!!! gilz is right, that is not your responsibility to be paying for but i understand that with a crp landlord like that it is far quicker just to do it yourself . . .

well dh perked up lol he was hungry lol lol lol he is unbearable when he is hungry and because it is the last day of the "food week" we never have anything proper in and thursday is always his day off lol might have to make sure i hide some snacks in the wardrobes and bring them out on a thursday to ensure his belly is always full lol lol lol so yes grumpy dh you have to check first is he hungry lol


----------



## tas1

Evening ladies

Sequeena report your landlord that is horrific! When I had Caleb I had a panick over carbon monoxide so my dad (my landlord) bought three smoke/carbon monoxide detectors,he gets our boiler checked and I know he does it for every house not just mine!

Ozzie I'm sure Alex is fine but I have to admit I am an nhs addict,if there is something wrong with Caden (don't think I have rang with Caleb) and I can't get hold of my mum then I ring nhs! When I was pregnant Caden had a temperature that wasn't going down with calpol I did everything then in the middle of the night he woke up which woke me and my OH up and he was shaking saying he was cold but his temp was very high so I rang them then I think I said fuck it I'm off to hospital,it was the time when swine fly came back so I was panicked about that and being pregnant didn't help,and at the time I know it was wrong to go to the hospital just in case it was but I just wanted Caden to be ok...he was ok as soon as he got there actually lol was scary though.

Well Caleb is not draining his bottles like he normals does and gets grumpy when I try make him drink it,his nappy is wet but he hasnt had a poo for awhile so I gave him some sugary water but nothing! His cheeks are abit rosy so maybe teething!

I'm so mad right now it's unreal I don't think I can forgive my OH,he sold his iPhone to get a new one and pay some debts off but like a prick he is he didn't save all images and videos on the computer so we have lost alot of Caleb when he was first born and the worst of all his first bathtime video,I'm so heart broken! But his answer was I can't do anything about it now and we have it in our memories......so I said not when we are old looking back I did cry as well I could proper cry about it now and to be honest I might stay awake a little longer than him to cry because I can't get it back ever and he doesn't give a fuck!!!!

Sorry for rant I hope everyone is ok

Xx


----------



## molly85

ohh you didn't say about the cheeks. Theres the prune juice and teething powders. If you haven't tried pedal his legs, rub his tummy anti clockwise and massage his feet not all at once lol. I often think tummy time could help. WEIRDLY ABBY POOPS FOR ENGLAND EXCEPT THAT ONE EPISODE THEN SHE EXPLODED LOL


----------



## sequeena

Thank you ladies x I do know that our councillor is sending environmental health around for a look at some point so we'll ring her tomorrow to tell her about this too. We'll test again in the morning.


----------



## tas1

I will try it tomorrow he's sleeping now! I hope he's poos tomorrow so he can finish his bottles tomorrow! 

Thanks Molly x


----------



## molly85

We have just discussed this Tas. I'm sure the other girls have ideas to


----------



## tas1

Lol well your better than me x


----------



## molly85

pah lol. our sky has died so i'm watching twilight on dvd Inow weirdly have an edward crush I liked jacob before is this a rearrangment of hormones or what?


----------



## tas1

I don't find any of them attractive so it must be your hormones! Twilight was good but the second and third were abit disappointing!


----------



## tas1

Oh my word my OH has just gone to bed stamping up the stairs banging around...why is he the mad one?? If I had deleted something about his car he would be fucked off big time! He's such a knob sometimes why don't men understand!!

I have so much going through my head today,I'm not dealing with the fact my babies are growing up too fast I keep looking at pictures of them and my hearts goes and I have a lump in my throat and knots in my tummy coz it feels like I have blinked and time has gone....god I sound like a right weirdo!
It would have been my grandada birthday today he was the only grandad I had and known but was taken when I was only 6 so I can only remember bits! Sorry Kate!
Then he deletes Calebs first bathtime video devastated!!

X


----------



## tas1

Caleb has had a little poo but had to push it out I've rub his tummy! Ive read to give a little rectal massage so I did with a wipe, think I may go get some prune juice,I'm quite worried about him now

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:( Join the club! Alex has his jabs two days ago and he's still out of it. Threw up clear liquid three times in an hour and is fussy at the breast, not latching on. I phoned the GP and the receptionist was a right bitch to me! Complained that she had four doctors out of the practice today and that I should phone my health visitor! :growlmad: I said to make the emergency appointment anyways! Then she had the NERVE to suggest it might be a milk allergy! I said, "No, he's breastfed." And she said, "Oh." What the hell? Why do I get so much shit for phoning the doctor because I know something isn't right with my child!? Even if it's just to be reassured, it's none of HER business! :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he deleted his first bath! men! they dont understand the importance until 10 years down the track they want to look back on things and realise just how important not deleting things is!!!

in so much pain today, have a massive pain on the top of my bump mentioned it to the doctor yesterday but as my urine and blood pressure was fine he was unconcerned just said i might have pulled a muscle, i tend to agreebut doesnt make it any less blinking annoyingly painful grrrr, getting loads and loads of braxtons today for a little but i thought they might have been the real deal because nothing stopped them hurting not walking, laying down whatever but then they completely died off

i semi wanted to know how engaged i was but the doc said he doesnt look for it because it bears not correlation to labour and he always gets disappointed ladies turning up the week after saying i thought you said . . . lol reading my notes i was 3/5 engaged 3 weeks ago and from what i saw he couldnt get any head when moving around my belly so dunno . . . maybe she will arrive before the section after all!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ozzie the receptionists think that they know all the medical know how because they are surrounded by diagnosis every day so they think they know what the problem is and think they have the right to tell you when 1.they do not know 2. they do not have the right 3. just because you are surrounded by doctors everyday doesnt mean you can walk into a doctors office and diagnose patients so do not do it over the phone!

what if someone called up about their child and it turned out to be something life threatening and then they lose their child because they took the advice of a receptionist who made them feel bad about booking a doctors appointment and wasted time waiting to get hold of the health visitor/clinic to open? i dont think she would want to take responsibility for that now would she! stupid cow


----------



## Ozzieshunni

He's feeding again now thankfully. I'm still steaming about that receptionist.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

report her! my surgery doesnt do same day appointments but everytime i have called up for an appointment for my son they always offered me a same day one because it was for a baby you know? if she is turning away patients without any medical knowledge and people listen to her and do not get the correct treatment because of her then she will be personally responsible for that and it willnot reflect very well on the surgery


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh I will be! DH was none too pleased to see me crying when I got off the phone!


----------



## tas1

That's receptionist is rude! Our ask if you need to see the doctors so I say coz I'm a cow I haven't rang the doctors to see anyone else,or they ask if it's an emergency so I say yeah! I don't think some doctors are good at our place,when I was feeling rubbish from my thyroid they thought I had asthma then a chest infection then one doctor sent me to hospital with which they found my thyroid problem!!

Just sat here listening Caden sing billionaire to Caleb and Caleb is laughing and screaming like a girl so cute x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

God, I've had an ear ache for a couple days and I haven't been to see the doctor about it yet....on another note, baby brain strikes again! I called to cancel my dentist appointment only to find it was LAST Friday :blush: The receptionist there was really nice and rescheduled me, without charging me. I guess you get one freebie, lol!


----------



## molly85

ozzie you justy had a baby you dont get charged anyway lol you should have an nhs card.
Our doctors receptionst doesn't ask they assume you know you want to see a doctor ifits an emergency you might see the nurse practionerbut she wouldcall the doc in if needed.

Running late today just couldnt move matts beenon nights for a week bleugh


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,
Tas i would be absolutely fuming if i lost any phots or video footage of my kids.
I look back on videos of shay when he was a baby and near cry,coz i can't remember him being a baby anymore.Videos and photos are so precious.stupid oh:hugs:

No news here,just got my grocery shop this morning.All very uneventful.
Off to a party in sil's tomorrow up in belfast,looking forward to it.The boys love going up there too,they adore their cousins.
Hope the weather clears up a bit though,she was planning bar be cue and bouncy castle!!

Nomore,hope your lo comes soon,3/5 engaged sounds great,but your doc is right.
When I went in to hospital in labour with teagan she wasn't fully engaged!!!
Regular contractions,bloody show etc,but my notes said 2/5 palpable,and she was born a few hrs later,so unfortunately it means nothing!x:hugs:

Hope you all have lovely wk ends.
Madly,haven't heard from you in a few days,hope your spotting has stopped hun,and you get the result you want if you test tomorrow.xxx


----------



## molly85

tas i missed the deleting thing where was it stored?


----------



## gilz82

molly85 said:


> rub his tummy anti clockwise

Fantastic advice from Molly apart from that bit ^^ don't rub anti clockwise it's always clockwise, looking down on the baby, to follow the direction of the stomach and then the intestines. If you rub the other way you can actually make it harder for them to poop. Oddly according to the hv at baby massage it works on grown ups to and we suffer the same consequences if you rub the wrong way. 

As for us nothing new. No improvement on the new milk, if anything actually worse as he's so mucusy in his chest so we've had some spectacular vomit related to that. According to the consultant this is just all the congestion he's had for months breaking up so I just need to ride it out and keep Noah on the floor surrounded by towels. Once the all the dairy proteins are out of his system the new milk will prevent anymore mucus building up.


----------



## molly85

lol gilz that was one i got from someone who'd done a mssage course no wonder abby doesn't looked pleased at me i use it for wind some times to. lol.

your not on your own with the throw up abby did the same but less with her milk when we changed I think i rember it being all sticky gross. so hopefully won't take to long to stop. i personally prefer the acid sick stinky but atleast you can wipe it up


----------



## gilz82

Yeah it's the same strokes for constipation and wind and they are all clockwise :haha:

What I hate about the mucus sick is that it's inevitable. At least with the acid sick sometimes Noah could keep it down. Since I can't explain to him how to just cough the mucus up you just need to watch and wait for the explosion! So gross. I love my baby bit he's gross :rofl:


----------



## molly85

it does smell better though. oh you can see it coming bt covering it just spreads it


----------



## gilz82

Yeah it makes it worse. Poor Noah is now banned from the couch til the worst of the mucus stage passes. My cushions have been outside all day bathed in febreeze to take away the smell of the vinegar solution I used to clean the sick. 

On your twilight post, I love the books, I hated the first film when I first watched it. Now I sort of love it too although I think Robert pattison and kirstin what's her face are totally wrong. But every time I watch it I really do want a vampire boyfriend for a while after, mmmm I wonder if thats achievable :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh yes the clockwise massage was brilliant for leo once. he was about 2 months old and hadnt pooed for 2 days and was really really upset so he had a warm bath, a clockwise belly massage (i could hear and feel the movement in his belly all popping it was lol) and another warm bath and hey presto! nice full down his back nappy within minutes of the second bath bless him! 

gah i know! with leo i wasnt really engaged at all i mean that was down to him being so big, when i went into labour with him, ijust wish there was a way to know 100% sure before hand lol i suppose i at least know she will be here by the 5th september whichever way you know whereas with everyone else you can add serveral days on to that, if i didnt have a section then it would be maximum 14th september! my hospital do not induce until 16 days and even then nothing is to say it would work on the first day! so really i should count myself lucky lol


----------



## molly85

note to self clock wise tummy rubbing and your not the only freak that wants to hook up with a vampire (looks at matt and questions what the heck happened there). Oh yes the books are far better jacob is the hotty in the film where as robert paterson is just crap edward is mch nicer in the books less whiney


----------



## gilz82

Yeah so is bella, the books make her out to be quite stron and determined and her in the film is super whiney and she makes the oddest faces :shrug:


----------



## molly85

oh yes and far more intelligent


----------



## tas1

Thanks ladies - he had abit of a poo but not a couple of days worth!

Molly it was on his iPhone and he didn't take all pictures and videos off it before he sold it to pay his debt off,I'm still upast about it but can't do anything about it :( 

Gilz hope the mucus sick hurrys up and you can see if the new milk is working bless him! Caleb has been sick quite abit today so I was slightly in your shoes and it wasn't nice so I take my hats off to you your amazing xx

Hope everyone is ok,haven't heard from madly 

Xxxx


----------



## molly85

im going to go text her in a mo dead battery and sleeping baby on me.

damn if it was oin the computer it jst goes to trash.

oh dear sneezed and woke her


----------



## tas1

I'm gonna look on computer to see if it's definately not on there but I'm not gonna get my hopes up! 

X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:( I can't believe a father would do that to get back at the mother! :growlmad:

As for wee man, he has sickness and diarrhea :( It's not related to his jabs the GP thinks. It's possible when his immunity was down for that little bit of time, the sickness snuck in :(. I also blame DH a bit. He was speaking to a dad at the office when Alex was going for his jabs whose LO had sickness and diarrhea :growlmad:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah yeah that would do it!

the amount of times dh would bring nasty illnesses back from work and not realise until it was too late - or not mention it for days like last time lol

at least you know it isnt likelyto be a jab reaction, poor little alex though!


----------



## tas1

Aww poor Alex!!! Caden caught chicken pox off someone who didn't realise her kid had it even though she knew he was around someone else! It was around his first birthday so on all his pics he has scabs all over him!!! I could still kick the mothers head in luckily I don't see her!
I hope Alex gets better soon xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh god the poo. Thomas had one we were in Swansea and it was everywhere! He hates bum changes so you can imagine the screams when it took me 10 minutes to clean him up I had to get right into all the cracks.... Girls I imagine are so much easier to clean up lol

Speaking of which I've not pood for days so will try the tummy rubbing on myself x lots of toxic farts but no poo :sick:


----------



## tas1

Molly have you texted madly yet? X


----------



## molly85

um yes and she's not cometo a sticky end or anything like that. She's jst had some not good news I've not asked if I can share it but am sure when shes figured her new phone out she will be on

I have totally forgotton what i was going to write this mirander program is on iv nearly wet myself


----------



## sequeena

I love Miranda!


----------



## molly85

the bloke she was trying to :sex: was quite nice looking jeez im like a flaming teenager lol


----------



## tas1

Lol ive just watched that too and I agree he is quite dishy lol x


----------



## molly85

must be mummy hormones. the same ones taht are making me to lazy togo to bed


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey ladies. Just a quickie.

Yes clockwise though I never found it much use. I do it during massage when there is no poo issue anyway and anytime they've had trapped wind or whatever I find it's impossible to do from their tense tummy muscles. :dohh:

Sorry your man is poorly Ozzie.

Sequeena, hope you get a good purge soon. :winkwink: and one in your house too tas.

Twilight. Bah. Should've been awesome as it's a fab concept but she is a seriously crap writer. She should've got a ghost writer. I hoped the films would take the liberty of improving it all but they didn't.

I've been to Wales today to drop the dog off. We're up to the NE tomorrow. Beamish tomorrow then visiting the great grandparents on Sunday. Blackpool on Monday and maybe Chester Zoo on Wed. It's DH's last holiday week. Been so busy today ironing and washing and packing etc etc. Also been doing more photo albums. Need to get me some more now. Plus I've discovered I've a year missing from my photos! Wondering if I've actually just mislaid an album. :wacko:

Hope madly's ok. :(


----------



## molly85

Beamish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy


----------



## tas1

Morning ladies

How are you all?

Xx


----------



## molly85

exhausted and feeling really wonky. 2 more nighst and matts home


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: I have an earache :( yay! Sick baby and sick mommy


----------



## molly85

awwww ear ache possibly worse than labour


----------



## tas1

Oh no feel for all! Hope you start feeling better soon x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks much all :( It's no fun being sick!

On another strange note, DH's father is coming up with DH's half sister in two weeks. Loooooooong story short: DH's dad cheated on his mum and left when DH was five, married the woman he cheated with and had two children who didn't know anything about DH and his brother and sister up here. He found her on Facebook a couple years ago and they have been in contact since. This will be the first time DH is meeting his little sister. I hope that his dad shapes up as well. He's the only grandparent Alex has in the UK. In a way, I'm glad Alex won't remember it though because I wouldn't want Alex thinking that he would see his grandpa here often. :nope:


----------



## molly85

thats a really odd story its good that if a blokes going leave his wife its for the woman he spends therest of his life with and he's not justa cheating dog but not introducing his kids thats ouchysounds like matts family bleeding complicated.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that is defo a complicated family meeting! hope it goes well for him xkx

afm well still feeling like i have swallowed a whole human being . . . oh wait!


----------



## molly85

I can't believe our last pg grad will have her baby within 3 weeks


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance:


----------



## tas1

Aww Kate I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of Racheal!

I was thinking we should all meet up when the last baby is here of course

Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That would take some planning and a central location, but it would be awesome :)


----------



## molly85

ohhh jeeez im the furthest south whos furthest north gilz or ozzie? Though i drive alot so not an issue


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I am :haha:


----------



## molly85

though noahs not good at traveling might have to wait til hes better. jeeez then us workers ( i shall presume i still have a job) will be back at work


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that is an awesome idea! im in slough with a big pub we got our location lol lol lol shame it isnt more central! lol

i know i cant wait to meet her either . . . come on rachael!


----------



## molly85

i messaged you on fb kate your about half an hour away. and we have friends in slough


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

really!!! see i am really dense on everyones locations all i remember is where people are planning to be -pb scotland ozzie usa lol 

down to one hands worth of days!!!


----------



## tas1

Yeah we'll wait til Noah is better not fair on him! But would be great I have no idea what place would be central!

Xx


----------



## molly85

yay! which hospital did you choose was it the reading one?

might be a bit further but I'm aldershot i got home from the m4 in rush hour in half an hour so deffinatly less than an hour. I'm guessing sequeena is up snowdon so the furthest west. madly is leeds and loopy bradford so their closeish to gether. tas is s****horpe by the looks, pb manchester ish i think runcorn was close to her, cat is north wales i think thats all the regulars except the scottish ones


----------



## tas1

Jo you have a good memory! I'm excited,just told my OH and he said it would be awesome if we could do it

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

how do you remember all that!!!

yeah i will be in RBH! ohh so central would really have to be somewhere literally central 

peterborough keeps coming up in my mind but that might be too far east . . .


----------



## molly85

i was thinking nottingham purley as thats where gilz oh works.

hmmmm whos having leo when you pop? its just occured to me youve moved about a bit


----------



## molly85

I forgot claire shes in salisbury


----------



## molly85

and sofie but can't rember where she is and i knew we had a proper foreigner vbaby is over in ireland


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg salisbury thats where my dad is! i love salisbury ! 

i was also thinking nottingham but i have family in peterborough, when we visit them we go through a lovely town called stamford its gorge! but if gilz works in nottingham then she would know places to go i am sure!

gah i have moved so many times in the last 5 years since being with dh i have lived:

tilehurst
shinfield
tilehurst
wokingham
langley, slough

he wants to retire in mablethorpe so i keep joking that he is slowly moving me up there, in 10 years time i will be most of the way up there lol i am only one bleeding junction away from the m25 now! disaster! we are looking to move back closer to my family but that will all be based on where dhs job takes us, which makes me worry about leos schooling . . . tempting to think about home schooling for a year or two until we can afford to rent a permenant place but gah he has already missed out on so much time with younger kids i would hate to exclude him from those first ocuple of years of school, my sil home schools and they all og to day school to do things like art and pe but erm shall we say they are for erm more challenging pupils . . .

my mum is taking care of leo when i am in hospital, she is in tilehurst/lower early and works in reading town centre so she can be here within 30 mins (she drives like me ie safe but on a mission lol)


----------



## tas1

molly85 said:


> and sofie but can't rember where she is and i knew we had a proper foreigner vbaby is over in ireland

Lol a proper foreigner!!! 

Oh maybe not a good idea unless we all have a weekend away in Ireland all at the same time without our OHs knowing then running into each and say 'oh how did that happen' lol we can leave OHs with the kids and we could go to the Guinness factory lol xx


----------



## molly85

lol thank god i got worried for a mo. ERM i tend to drive fast on a mission lol. not as fast as our audio owners i bet lol.


----------



## tas1

Kate my dad was in army and moved us about loads and I'm ok if anything I can make friends easily! 
Xx


----------



## molly85

lol i am not drinking that stuff


----------



## tas1

No me neither but its got loads of iron in so might be good for us

X


----------



## molly85

constipation jst what i wanted


----------



## tas1

Ha ha ha ha ha ha you make me laugh


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

champagne has more iron in it!!! i am dying to crack open this pink fizzy bottle mum bought me for christmas . . . my iron levels are low . . . no no no i would want the whole lot not just a glass! 

i just always remember feeling sorry for the new kid but then again you are right children are very adaptable and its up to us to give them the skill to get on in life, lets face it it is very rare for someone to stay at the same job for a decade so being able to make new friends and get on with new groups of people would be an important skill to have . . . thats my guilt trip preventer and i am sticking to it! lol


----------



## tas1

Lol it is true though Kate! Leo will be fine and Racheal of course!

How's Leo being with you now? X


----------



## sequeena

Don't think I could make it to a meet but if you manage to set one up have fun!

Salisbury is lovely! Been there once to visit Stonehenge :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he is an angel with me now! we still havent had a bad day since i started that mia countdown ages ago! he is still hitting dh and goes to bite but stops and if you dont crack down on him quickly then he will try and test the waters with dh for ages. he is defo more worried about a mummy reaction than a daddy reaction

for example the other day he back chatted me, he is always leaving glasses of drinks on the floor and the result is shed loads of stains so i demanded in my authoritive mummy voice that he stop back chatting, put the glass on the table or he will go straight to bed without a bubble bath, so when he did that "ok i will do it but put on a really pathetic and sad looking face on whilst i do it" face that toddlers like to guilt you with daddy immediately ran to him once he had done it and well lets say over did the well done for listening to mummy thing . . . . dh had asked him at least 5 times before i got involved to do it but didnt even respond to him!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless my dh came up last night all pleased with himself, there has been a guy dealing in the pub for a couple of months now who he has just not managed to catch out - you have to physically catch them out, well he caught him red handed last night this guy had been attracting so many chavs and nasties but now he has gone it is looking better already tonight! dont get me wrong we are a local pub, every day and night there is a lovely atmosphere but every fri and sat night that this dealer was here dh was forever chucking druggies out and barring them - its easier to smell the weed and keep an eye on toilet trips than to see the actual deal - and tonight although quieter it has the nicest atmosphere apparantly!

oh oh this will make you go errrrr and perhaps laugh and then go err again

we get a lot of the tw£tty conference league and below footballers in here with their "dont you knwo who i am" attitudes (er no noone does!) and last friday there were a group of them, at about half 9 there was almost continuous beeping so dh went outside thinking there was a taxi or something beeping and was going to tell them to shut up as we are in a residential area, well no taxis were out there but the big group of lads were they werent up to anything just chatting outside smoking normal cigarettes but dh looking back said they were trying to distract me i just didnt realise at the time. well dh comes back into the pub and a regular comes up to him a while later and goes erm you see that girl over there . . . yes . . . well she has just been sh£gging one of those lads in the car park! 

this girl was 16, as her parents asked dh his rules on her having a drink with her meal, and yes you read that right, was out for a meal with her PARENTS! snuck off to have a quicky round the back of the pub in the middle of the car park with a stranger at the busiest time of night and then went back and sat down with her parents as if nothing had happened!!!!!!!!! i mean!!!!! omg!!!! mortified! i was like oh if i had known i would have walked up to the parents and gone erm i dont mean to embarrass you but your daughter is havinf sex around the back of my pub and erm well its offending our other customers!

if i found out rachael was doing that i would go balistic! if i found out leo was doing that with random girls i would take him straight to an sti clinic for a good willy scrapping commenting well you are obviously filthy for doing it and the girl was obviolusly filthy for doing it so lets just see exactly how filty you are!


----------



## molly85

willy scrapping lol.

sequeena you will not be left out we shall come get u


----------



## sequeena

Jo it sounds like you are going to kidnap me pmsl

Willy scraping :rofl:

That dirty dirty girl! WTF! The shame!


----------



## tas1

Lol Kate that's so bad,can't believe that girl...easy comes to mind!
Do you own a pub?
X


----------



## molly85

oh i have the pads i am one short how the hell you loose a breast pad is beyond me


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha that'll put him off for a while lol especially if i slip them a 50 to freeze some warts off of it lol lol lol whether there are warts there or not! that goes for rachael too actually! well i could just show her the birthing videos that are circulating on a thread in third tri at the mo! (no i havent watched them i dont think it would help me in the slightest!) i dont plan to be a conservative parent when it comes to dealing with sex and teenagers but erm burying my head in the sand so my child thinks that banging randomers in a crowded car park is acceptable is also not on the cards! 

ha ha sequeena-nap!


----------



## molly85

yup i don't think my cars up to doing a huge car share 2 adults 2 babies. no kate pub name i need to google


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

we dont own it, dh is the general manager of it and we live above it (which is why i feel so violated by that dirty dirty girl) there are loads of ways you can get into pubs, you can own it outright, rent from the brewery, be a manager all sorts but by far the lowest risk is to be a manager, yeah you have to follow their rules on everything but at the same time you pay no rent or bills, you do not have to buy your own stock and you get paid the same amount every month as opposed to your profit being your wage so in those months where you make naff all profit - january - when you are a manager you know you will still get a wage!

ok so the short answer is no, dh manages one lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

molly on my fb page i have liked a pub page it is that one! (i wont put the details on here as i just mentioned the whole girl sex thing and druggies lol)


----------



## gilz82

Wow so much to catch up on. 

Firstly Nomore WTF was that girl all about

Ozzie is further north than me, I'm one and half hours north of the Scottish/English border. My OH doesn't work in Nottingham anymore he was just there when Noah was born. He works far up north in scotland now. 

I really don't imagine Noah will be fit for more than half an hour in his carseat for a while to the point I'm already worrying about going back to work and whether he's even going to be fit for nursery at all. So I wouldn't wait on us to plan anything.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i love scotland and keep mentioning to dh about going next year a graduate holiday to scotland! now THAT is a good idea!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

and i know right! i mean at 16 well i wasnt experienced at all! in fact i was almost 17 before i was ahem "experienced" thats like oap age for "experience gaining" these days!


----------



## tas1

Gilz it's not fair on Noah or you so we could try and come up there! 

Kate I would love to own or rent or manager a pub! I use to work in a country pub and loved it with all the locals was nice

Xx


----------



## gilz82

I was dtd at 16 but with my boyfriend of 2 years at that point. 

In most peoples book I probably still lack experience. I've had three boyfriends since I was 14 so the maths of people I've slept with is pretty simple :blush:

I actually feel embarrassed for that girl though, it was such a slaggy thing to do but she's probably to stupid to realise being a girl and doing that leads to you being a slut and the man/boy a hero. I'm yet to encounter a girl who can choose to sleep around and not be slated for it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

pubs are definately better than running restaurants! i would never ever buy and own a restaurant ever! although with pubs you get some major issues like people dealing to teeny boppers and drunks at least you can chuck them out and not expect a complaint letter to higher level management with a voucher in the post for their trouble when their trouble was actually them being rude to staff! 

dh is loving the pub as well, the bosses are so much nicer as well, at the moment in the restaurant industry there is a culture of hiring complete wan$ers to wring as much as they can out of their managers, there is an impossibly small labour budget set which means poor customer service which means more complaints which means less sales less profit higher labour% based on sales which then means cutting staff back even more which leads to even more complaints and basically general managers coming home stressed to the hilt because they get told they do not work enough hours like my dh got told when he was working 75 hours a week! 

pubs it is so much different, its the same with that there are budgets and targets but the attitude and method and atmosphere is just completely opposite!

if people knew how much money restaurants were allowed to spend on paying staff everyone around the country would go ahhhhh that explains a hell of a lot!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies sorry I havent been around much :flower: had a quick catch up but read so much cant remember much :dohh:

Would love to arrange a meet though would be fantastic ;)

Quick update on me! I tested yesterday after the bleeding got heavy with clots :( has been light pink barely there all week and was :bfn: I guess I was early preg but not now :sad2: I do feel sad but I guess it just wasn't meant to be :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gilz82 said:


> I was dtd at 16 but with my boyfriend of 2 years at that point.
> 
> In most peoples book I probably still lack experience. I've had three boyfriends since I was 14 so the maths of people I've slept with is pretty simple :blush:
> 
> I actually feel embarrassed for that girl though, it was such a slaggy thing to do but she's probably to stupid to realise being a girl and doing that leads to you being a slut and the man/boy a hero. I'm yet to encounter a girl who can choose to sleep around and not be slated for it.

thats what i said to dh! i said she would look back and realise that that guy didnt think she was cool or a good laugh for doing it, he was literally getting a piece and then the next week at another pub would be saying to all his mates ahh remember that complete ho last week wow she was dirty! 

oh the whole group of guys got barred after that lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh madly hun so sorry xkx


----------



## tas1

Oh madly sorry for that! I hope your ok xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gilz i have only had three partners too and first had sex at 15!

I dont look on it as lack of experience more like i have met my sexual match with dh ;)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my total is 5 including dh, i never feel like i missed out so to speak not at all, especially as all the previous partners (ie not dh) were all incredibly selfish in bed lol lol lol 

i have a friend who is really erm loose, in school it was her aim to erm "have" each letter of the alphabet, and well she almost got there! dunno!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs: 

I have cried i wont lie :( dh is been annoyingly attentive sad but he says hes only upset cause i am and he never would have wanted the baby :nope: two things I have learnt i quite possibly would want another baby in the future and I dont think I will ever feel the same about dh again :sad2:


----------



## molly85

cough 4 here i sholdn't really count my 16 year old encounter because saying small boy covered it he was 15 lol. and baring matt they have generally been really rubbish.

Scotland i can do scotland now where is my sat nav?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I can do Scotland by train ;) sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:( Sorry to hear that Madly :hugs:

Six here, including DH :blush:


----------



## molly85

Madly its boght up a subject that would have hung in the air. Sorry i told you about the jab so you tested. have you spoken to your doctor to check the jab still works?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dance: Edinburgh then?


----------



## molly85

ozzie you discrace lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I know, I'm a naughty bunny :haha:


----------



## molly85

bunny good description


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh ozzie you madam!! lol lol lol

madly forget the train whoever is most south can have the first coach pick up, the coach will stop off at locations going up the country collecting us all! graduates road trip!!!

ha ha too ambitious? i think the petrol, coach hire and driver fee may top the budget lol

ohh edinburgh! now i could convince dh that that is a real family holiday!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No Jo doing that on Monday but sex is def the last thing on my mind!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sex:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

And Jo its not your fault i tested i felt crap you just gave me the courage to do it :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LOL ozzie


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I made a grads group on facebook. Let me know if I forgot anyone :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha bunny brilliant!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats so funny ozzie i was going to suggest a grads fb group :)


----------



## molly85

i do doa fine boot up the arse. anyone els need poking to do something. Yaya Abby and I first pick up, then Kate, the sequeena I think


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ozzie just sent you a request on fb xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm psychic or psycho....I can't remember which :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, think I have everyone :)


----------



## molly85

we need the grads who don't have their hat and gown yet to.

has anyone got a bids update? boy/girl?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bids! she must be a busy mummy she was always on the conception thread

oh its really sad it looks like the conception thread is going through final stage of fizzling out, i suppose though it has been running for a year :(


----------



## sequeena

I think bids had a boy?

Either my fb is playing up or you've forgotten me!! :( :lol:


----------



## tas1

Wahoo fb group!!!

So Scotland?? Is it a mummy and kids holiday or bring the fathers???


On another note Caleb is being a bum and won't take his bottle,he's very tired too should I let him sleep??? Oh my word first time mum sydrome coming back lol

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

bring the fathers we need en mass babysitters lol


----------



## molly85

lol oh get them back for the nights out we have in that case will need to wait til Indigo and Charlotte are on ebm or the bottle can't have drunk mummys bfing lol. I know alex and thomas take bottles of ebm. 

3 grads that didn't make it sniff


----------



## pinkclaire

Oh Madly I'm so sorry sorry Hun. 

Sorry I've not been around I went down to my mums for a couple of days and went to the Bournemouth air show. I can't believe one of the red arrows died there yesterday it's really sad!

Ozzie I dont think I've been added? 

Charlotte sleeps from 5.30pm-9am so I've been having a couple early evening some nights. 

Matts away after summer leave most weeks until his tour next year and then he'll be away 7 months ish so I can't see me being able to come sorry.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I added you this morning, Pink :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Madly :hugs:


----------



## molly85

pink don't talk waffle we will have enough mums babies a poor suffering dads to look after them all


----------



## sequeena

Poor dads. Mwahahhahaa!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies, sorry i've been mia for a while. Felt bad because i couldn't keep up with all that was going on in here so i felt it was unfair to all of you so i left for a while, and ozzie just convinced me to come back! 

So i'm here to say hello! Hope you all are well, and i promise to try harder with keeping up and inputting more.


----------



## tas1

Hey dare congrats on Baby Ava she is gorgeous!! How was your labour?

Pink we will sort something out no-one will be left out even if we have to do two meets....I'll go to both coz I wanna see all the cute babies just hope they don't make me brody lol

Xxxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks tas- it was rough- if you click my parenting journal link the first entry is the birth story. It was a 9 hour all natural labor. Brutal. But already fading. I love my little stink bug :)


----------



## molly85

we can deffinatly have a m4 corridor meet where is s****horpe


----------



## tas1

I will have a read dare well done for doing it natural I'm just a pansy it a drugs addict as I had everything I could lol!!

I'm not near the m4 we are alot further up! S****horpe is about an hour away from Leeds

Xx


----------



## sequeena

I live practically on the M4... perks of living in an industrial town.


----------



## tas1

Wow dare your birth story is so good felt like I was reading a story,are you a writer? Glad Baby Ava is doing well!!

I think I'm near the m1 but will double check

Xx


----------



## molly85

I found you tas your near doncastor. Sequeena where abouts are you over there?

Going to have a read Dare I can'trember if i read this before?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well done dare fab birth story!!!


----------



## sequeena

Port Talbot x


----------



## DaretoDream

tas- by the end I really wanted drugs but they were all so supportive and convinced me I could do it. And I did really think I was going to die there. I remember when she was out looking at my mother and saying " and now I know why people would want pain meds" but still... I wouldn't do it any other way. Wow did it hurt. And no I'm not a writer :) but I thank you for the compliment. I thought it was written rather poorly so that made me feel good!

molly- I don't know you may have read it??? I can't remember!


----------



## molly85

It's brilliant Dare a true sign of a Grad having a birth story to write home about. It sure is weird having alll the nursing staff know who you are lol


----------



## sequeena

All our birth stories were brill :rofl:


----------



## molly85

god we'vw all probably been discussed at the nurses station more than normal


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sequeena said:


> All our birth stories were brill :rofl:

i am so ready for mine COME ON COME OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## molly85

she'll be out when shes ready


----------



## pinkclaire

Dare I love your pic she's gorgeous! I don't get in here as much as I used to either but just pop in when you can and say hi that's what I do lol.


----------



## tas1

I tried not to have any drugs but when the midwife did an interal then said I'll break your waters I was like 'wow you have big hands I can't take this anymore I want an epidural' then an hour later Caleb was born I really wish I didn't have an epi coz I was doing so much better than I did with my first! They are so worth all the pain!!

I dont think my birth story was good coz I'm no writer and I totally forgot most lol! 

I'm still awake doing Caleb purees,I wish I could do them in the day but time flies and Caden would help and may mess it up,might try it one day with Caden helping!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Feeling really emotional all of a sudden, i think really i am just feeling so sorry for myself, i am hot, uncomfortable, massive headache, keep getting these stupid contractions, so tired but cant sleep ijust want a hug from dh but he is still working and although i know i could call him, he would have to go back downstairs again, i have had enough of all the pain now! why did i push the date back for the section! she had me in on the 30th! i pushed it back almost a week! what an idiot!


----------



## PeanutBean

Morning ladies! Finally got time to check in. Congratulations dare! Sounds like you did really well. It's interesting hoe in awe of natural birth your nurses were, they should have a training visit to the UK and spend some time with community midwives. :lol: What details would you like me to update the first post with?

We've been so busy. DH is on hol again this week. We went to Veanush on Sat after driving up there in the morning, then on to our friend's house to stay. Next day we visited DH's grandparents so his grandma finally got to meet Indigo. She was not in a good way though. She's lost all her spark. :(. After that we went to the Wildfowl and Wetlands reserve with fil and his family. It was quite pleasant but I was so tired! We're off to Blackpool today with my other good friend and her husband. I doubt I'll be in here much.

Hope you're all ok. :hugs: to madly.


----------



## tas1

Sounds like another busy week for you pb! Hope you have a nice time!!

Caleb has tried pear for first time today and he enjoyed it!

Xx


----------



## vbaby3

Hi everyone,
Big hugs madly,hope you're doing ok.xxx

Molly,I wouldn't exactly call me a real live foreigner lol!!!
You's will just have to take loads of pics for me to see if you all meet up:cry:I definately wouldn't have the money for a wee trip over to the uk anytime soon.

Congratulations dare,she is beautiful.Well done hun.x

Well we had a lovely wk end,up in belfast at sil's.
The weather ended up being lovely,so we had a bar be cue,a few beers and lots of crack!!


----------



## molly85

lol vbaby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies just popping by :wave: hope everyone is well :kiss:

Congrats dare on your little lady and well done ;)


----------



## vbaby3

HEEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is nobody posting on here anymore????????


----------



## DaretoDream

Trying! it's just so hard! think baby is about to start screaming bloody murder again because i asked her to sleep in her sleeper. Sheesh.

Anyone else have problems in the beginning with baby not wanting to sleep anywhere but on you? it's difficult.


----------



## sequeena

Thankfully Thomas went down in his moses basket from day 1 but now he's ill he has to be on me or next to me and it's tiring.


----------



## PeanutBean

Dare that's pretty much normal! Byron slept only in my arms for weeks, months even. Indigo was the same at first but surprisingly quickly became quite independent. It depends on your parenting style but mine is to roll with it. They grow up soon enough.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think it must be a little boy thing. They love their mommies :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

leo loved having all his naps on me for the first month i had him home, after not holding him for 5 days i dropped all plans i had had of not rocking him to sleep, it was so important with my bonding with him. like pb said they grow up soon enough so enjoy the cuddles, i miss my sleepy cuddles with leo, he fell asleep on me about a month ago when he was ill and i left him there! for 2 hours! i loooved it! 

personally i would enjoy it! even in a month you can find yourself with a baby who doesnt want as many cuddles any more as they try and explore everything it goes so quick . . . cant wait for sleepy cuddles and dream feeds again!


----------



## DaretoDream

it's just the sleeping at night. I ant sleep with her in the bed because I'm terrified I'll roll over her because of the sleep deprived aspect. Trust me- I LOVE doing it but it's not safe right now for her. I am enjoying the co-sleeper but there is not much room in the bed for me then between it and dh. But actually she's sleeping on me right now. I love that. After she eats I burp her and she sleeps on my chest. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron slept in the crook of DH's elbow. Or mine sometimes but I find my arm and hand get painful and/or numb from squashed nerves so usually DH's. I don't believe anyone's ever rolled on to their baby.


----------



## DaretoDream

unfortunately pb I know myself too well and know that when I am that tired- I will roll on anything. Dh has rolled onto the cat and never woke up and actually I wake up laying on the cat all the time. Apparently he likes that.


----------



## sequeena

Well I coslept for the first time today as he would just not settle :(

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/317206_2386541788130_1388356992_2802781_917292_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/319139_2386543148164_1388356992_2802782_5255866_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutBean

I still think your subconscious will safeguard your lo but you need to do what you feel comfortable with. :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I agree with pb about being aware but at the same time I totally understand the overtired thing. I would wake up unsure if I had just fed him.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's ok Ozzie, he'd be sure to let you know! I'm often so tired these days I'm not sure if/when I fed Indigo. Yesterday DH woke up at 3am with Byron asleep on his chest and no idea how he got there!


----------



## pinkclaire

Thats happened to us a couple of times pb, we've woken up and James has just snuggled inbetween us lol.

Dare James was like that as well, its really hard xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sleep: Why do I feel like going and getting an air horn and blasting it in DH's ears? He was awake until 4am because he couldn't sleep. When I got up with Alex around 4 because that's when he's usually up for a feed, DH wound him up and it took me an hour to get him back down to sleep! Now DH is sleeping. :grr: I want to scream! I would love to sleep until 1pm! :grr: On top of that, we have our niece today at 2:30. BLARGH!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh ozzie that's horrid- why do men have to wake up the babies when we try so very hard? 

I won't let dh do night changes- because he would turn on like every light in the house waking her, so i do it by night light and one lamp lit Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay across the room. So she'll stay asleep. They just don't get it!


----------



## vbaby3

Hope Thomas is doing ok Sequeena.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex has gotten to the point where he only needs one night change but I do it quietly and don't speak to him so he knows it's night. DH talks at the top of his lungs.


----------



## DaretoDream

jealous of the one night change!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is coming home :dance:


----------



## DaretoDream

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw yay great news sequeena! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

happy due date no more!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow nomore time has flown! Happy edd!

Yay for Thomas!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad Thomas is home Sequenna :)

Happy edd NOMORE : happydance:


----------



## tas1

Gosh I had nearly forgot about this thread I've been watching my things on the buy sell and swap thread bit having no luck! But then I was thinking I feel lost lol

Happy due date Kate!!

Glad Thomas is home how's he doing today?

Both my boys have slept with me but when I felt too tired I would put them in there basket!

I'm suppose to be going out with my sister to a kids play area but I feel rubbish and Caleb is taking ages having his breakfast so I have like half an hour to get all three of us ready!! Can't see it happening lol 

What's everyone else got planned?

Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

tas- not much here, getting nervous about this hurricane! it's supposed to hit here i think tomorrow and the state is putting out this horrible warning for this big 'disaster' that's coming our way. Normally i wouldn't care, but i'm all nervous now - it has to be the mom thing. I feel i worry about the most ridiculous things now.


----------



## tas1

Oh no I really hope it's not that big like they are warning you about! Fingers crossed and prayers coming your way!!

Hows baby Ava? Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun i do hink sometimes they put out warnings that are slightly over what they think it is, it is better to be over prepared than under prepared with things like this xkx

ha ha i know edd! lol although i still think it is the 28th . . . my nan who is honestly like the mother in law that i never had has called every single day since monday arrrrrghhh!

she is the only one calling now because my family and dh family all understand that they will be told when she is here, they all know they will be texted at the same time so calling me isnt going to do them any favours in the knowing stakes. a few of dhs friends have called but i think its more down to men not remembering the dd and calling off the cuff to see . . but my nan . . . she wants to be the first one to know about anything to do with the birth and wants to be the first one to know when i am in labour, all the updates (which there wont be any as i will not spend my labour texting 3cm 4cm 5cm etc) when she is born, will she come and seee us in hospital . . . no will she expect us to drive half and hour in the opposite direction when we leave hospital to see her . . yes.. .will we. . absolutely not!

well today i had enough i ignored her call. i hate ignoring calls because i think it is massively rude but i couldnt deal with another call. she called once. then she called my mum 6 times at work then when my mum finally picked up on her lunch break she was screaming what is going on i cant get hold of kate has she had the baby what do you know! my mum was like she has prob gone out food shopping she always does it on a friday (yes i am THAT predictable lol) and mum do you realise that i am looking after their son whilst she is having the baby? you do not need to badger her every day i will call you when she has had the baby

no no no you must call me the second she is in labour

no i will not! goodbye mother!

ha ha ha!!! i love my mum, she was telling me that my nan actually made her cry almost every day from all the calls she got! she would get 3 a day and got one in the middle of the night once!

sorry long story but just gah! there is always one isnt there!


----------



## DaretoDream

tas- they just said we are in the area for a "tropical storm warning" so it'll most likely just be a bit of rain. Nothing major. Thank goodness! I feel so stupid worrying about it. Baby ava is doing great- she is so freaking adorable. Dh keeps talking about getting a sitter for one night in sept (or anniversary) and going out for dinner. I know there is no way in hell I can leave her yet no way. 

no more- your nan sounds crazy!! Lol at least she cares but god woman settle down! You know I felt bad because I made a promise to girls who Really really wanted to know when I had her to tell them when I could. The afternoon after I texted everyone I promised with photo and info. Only about a handful got it from reception there. I felt awful!!!! They understand of course but it sucked. Hopefully it won't be too much longer for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* Back to the doctor. It's been a week now since this sickness and diarrhea started in Alex. I'm exhausted, he's exhausted :cry: I'm tired of seeing him in pain!


----------



## DaretoDream

no way I'm so sorry sequeena! Thinking of you both x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ozzie! i cant believe its been a week that must be absolutely knackering :( did you get any medicine or advise from the doctor?

dare . . she is bloody crazy! she is more than a few sandwiches short of a picnic she is missing the basket and blanket too! lol i said the same thing to dh, its nice she cares and if people didnt express their care then i would be like omg no one cares but like you said reel it in woman! its not even really about being excited about the baby or seeing how i am she just wants to make sure that she is the first one to know! so its like "hello any baby yet? no! any signs? no! you will tell me if there was wouldnt you? ermmmm of course! (no) well you make sure! ok i'll go now bye bye!

oh i am FINE by the way lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No meds for him, but meds for me, lol! I have a sore throat and a fever. Yay! :wacko: Alex is at the tail end of whatever he has. The GP said the antibiotic he gave me should be fine with BFing and the tiniest amount might pass to him, but it won't hurt him.


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena- watch for thrush too- my pediatircian just told me that when we go on antibiotics (i was on for mastitis) it causes higher risk for thrush in baby. No one told me when I started on them! Wouldve liked the heads up so telling you!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dare chicken you keep calling ozzie sequeena lol lol lol its funny i used to mix those two up too! its not even like the names are similar. .. and i dont think your avatars are anything alike either . . . he he what are you like! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well i have finally started to enjoy my pregnancy! my back feels a lot better now i have point blank refused to sit on the floor all day with leo, we now sit on beds, sofas and seats to play! i have gotten good amounts of sleep the last two nights and the pain at the top of my bump isnt as bad no that once again i have refused to lay on the floor with leo any more

bless him he is so patient with me and i will be getting him a massive bear from rachael to say thank you for letting mummy rest when i was in her belly!

i had the samething happen when i was pregnant with leo! i went two weeks over and those last two weeks were the happiest and most comfortable i had been in ages! also i secretly want a september baby so nothing until thursday would be cool lol lol lol


----------



## sequeena

why do I keep getting mistaken for ozzie :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: We're just that awesome :smug: :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he he lol i cant explain it! there are no features on here that makes you two even similar! lol


----------



## DaretoDream

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! How embarrassing!!! And I even double checked the names before typing!!!! What the crap?! Baby brain still?! Lol so sorry ozzie & sequeena! Omg what an idiot I am!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lol dare!!!


----------



## tas1

Lol dare that's so funny I thought I had missed a post from sequeena so I was proper confused!! 
I really hope it's just lots of rain for you dare,my OH was just reading about the hurricane and I then thought of you and panicked!! Please keep us posted so we know how you are! 
I'm glad your enjoying baby Ava it's th best part of life!!

Kate glad you have started enjoying pregnancy bette late than never lol do you think it could be that you know the end is near lol

I'm just sat laughing at my OH coz he keeps jumping we had two huge spiders in our house last night and we don't know where they went lol

Xx


----------



## DaretoDream

I just asked dh to take in our patio furniture- he refuses!!!! He said he'll tie it to the rail. Seriously?! If that shit comes through my glass door I'm going to be downright pissed! It's supposed to hit here tomorrow ladies and I'll keep you posted.

and loose spiders in the house!!!! Ick!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh tell him well if its good enough for the funiture you wont mind if i tie up your tv, any games consoles and all your clothes in a suitcase to the rail? hmmm? no? thought not! lol

hope everything is ok for you guys today will be thinking of you xkx

yeah tas i had the same with leo in the last two weeks, i think its because all of a sudden i get really nervous of like the birth, even less sleep, potentially ill baby all those things and think hmmmm maybe i can wait another couple of weeks and enjoy life as it is at the moment and start enjoying myself more and a lot less frustrated and looking for things to happen if that makes sense?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

but not today, my mum is coming over which will be fab but she is bringin my mil nan! gah really not looking forward to it anymore . . . me and my mum we can just watch tv, play with leo, not talk or just talk crap you know its all relaxed i dont have to cook for her she is happy with a sandwich but my nan 3 course dinner,drinks bought over, tantilising conversation if she gets bored we have to go out that sort of thing just gah! oh and dont forget the are you in labour gems!


----------



## gilz82

Nomore tell her to away and boil her head, you're heavily pregnant she should be feeding you, silly woman!!

Dare I wouldn't worry about the names thing, Ozzie has been calling me Glitz for about 6 months I've just never bothered to mention it :rofl: Suppose Glitz sounds more interesting than Gilz :dance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i can see it now "go away and gah boil your head or summit!" lol 

she wants food downstairs so at least thats one less thing i have to do i suppose! although leo is a nightmare when he is downstairs because he can see his daddy and doesnt fully understand why he cant run behind the bar and play with him so he sits there all miserable and fighting me

oh i am soooooo not looking forward to this . . . . . i suppose i am really really lucky with the rest of my family lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Crap! So I have! :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

Don't worry about it, I've been called worse :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

haaaaaaaaaaaahahahhaha I like glitz :) that's great!!!! Makes me feel a bit better about being brain dead !


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh!!!!

so the visit with my nan was actually not so bad i think i wond myself up with the whole phone call thing that actually once the first 10mins of no twinges questions we had a good time its my mum that has now worried me

so she is looking after ds whilst i pop dd out lol and obviously it has been agreed and is much much better for ds if she looks after him at ours, yes it isnt as convenient for her to have a child dropped off at hers and then sorted but it will actually be much much much harder for her to keep him happy and entertained at hers, she cant fit the carseat in her car so wont be able to go anywhere whereas if she comes here she can use my car to go to the park i have bought loads of his food, new toys, all hisbooks, his bed, his clothes, his bath, nappies wipes EVERYTHING is round here.

so today she suggested i drive 40 minutes to the hospital, drive straight past it, drive another 20mins to hers drop ds off and then drive 20mins back to the hospital when i get told to come into the labour ward . . . erm . . . even my nan was like errrrrrrrrr so in the throws of labour you want them to drive for an hour and 10 mins (on a good day!) not including unpacking the car at your end? and packing it at theres? erm . . . . 

she then said it would be better if i went all the way to the 5th sep so i just get a c section so it will be easier for her (?!?) and then had a little bit of a go when i said well it was originally booked for this tuesday but i pushed it back response "but that would make it more likely you will be in labour" errr that is the actual point! and lets face it if she isnt ready just two days past the date i think she is due then to me forcing her out that soon means she isnt ready but anyway errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i know it is selfish for me to say er stop being so selfish you are looking after my son at mine but it isnt about what is easier for me, we are introducing a whole new person into our family after at least a day of him not seeing his mummy and daddy we could at least make it easier for him to be in his own home, room, bed etc!

argh! she even suggested that if i call at 3am she might be too tired to drive and she worries about that every night!

i know when it comes to the crunch if i say come on we are waiting for you we need to leave she will get in her car and get herself here, she may moan but i will ignore her but i could really really have done without worrying that she is going to say oh i am too tired come to me or whatever. i might even send my sister an email and say i will give you the petrol money to get yourself to mine, if i pop over the weekend can you please keep mum at mine!

argh! sorry to rant and rant but arggggghhh!!! if i took on an important job like this i would be like ok so what do YOU want to do in terms of organising this what is easier for YOU not i cant be arsed to drive that far! eeeek!


----------



## tas1

Kate yeah I think that's very reasonable,when I had Caleb my in laws had to have Caden coz my dad was at work but they came to mine and took Caden out but there base was my house!
I hope she does just come to yours coz you don't want the added stress of worrying about Leo! 

I'm very excited for you to pop!!!!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats the thing! the amount of times my parents went abroad with my dads workfor 5 days at a time, we never once went to our grandparents they always came to us!

my mum just doesnt think sometimes, we always make sure that whenever she babysits it is round hers to make it easy for her, we have dinner round the corner from hers as there is no point us driving cross county back again back to hers and then home, i always completely wear ds out so he falls asleep soon after we drop him off even though he hates sleeping there. just this once we need her to come to us, it is really important she comes to us and she suggests no matter what time i go into labour and need to go to the hospital to drive straight past it and go to hers first? she said well it will be a nightmare for me if it is rush hour but how about having to drive through rush hour to get to hers then rush hour to get to the city centre to get to the hospital all the while contracting like a biatch!

gah! i am hoping that she thinks about what i said and just drops it, but it was just the comment of well lets hope you get to the 5th as it would be easier for us all for you to have a section . . . not for me for 2 months it wont be but thanks! gah

time for me to drop this now otherwise i will just get more and more wound up.

so silly! wish i could afford a high class nanny oh oh oh jo frost or even better mary poppins! now mary poppins wouldbe good although dont know how i would feel about her taking my son into an alternate reality. . . cartoon or not!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh dear nomore! :roll: I find it odd how much some people think only of their own convenience.

Lol Gilz, I always assumed it was a jolly friend thing, Ozzie calling you glitz, that had happened in ttc before I joined! Like nomore called slb silb.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i still call her silb as well lol!

im getting to the point where i am over what she said but still a bit like what a stupid thing to say, my mum does say really stupid things without thinking sometimes, i guess it is my hormones that have blown it out of proportion a bit but still . . . stupid thing to say

its MY dd today! so now i am feeling like it could actually happen at any time now! wohoo!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh my nomore that's terrible that she said that! i am very sorry. my mom said a ton of stupid things throughout my pregnancy, every 5 minutes i swear she told me how large i was- and no matter how hard i tried to explain to her how that made me feel- she told me she WAS biting her tongue and be grateful. Nice.

They just don't think sometimes.


----------



## tas1

Some people never think it's just worse when it's your own mum!

My friend had her baby today she was 6 days over I really thought it was a girl but no was a boy! It's a very funny actually because there is 3 of us we went to college together and stayed friends,well my friend cat got pregnant first was due November then my friend Laura was due in march then me pregnant with Caden due in April we all had boys, then the tables turned I got pregnant first then Laura then cat and we are all had or having boys again lol there is the same age gap between all our boys lol weird huh?!?

I have guesstimated Caleb weighs 19lbs! He is in 6-9months sleep suits but still fits in everything else! He's a big boy! He's been abit grumpier after this lot of injections but only when he really tired takes us abit longer to get him to sleep! I think he has eczema on the side of his face which Caden got when he teething so think Caleb might be teething!

Xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies! glad i am not just being a bit hormonal about it, don tget me wron gi am sure i would have been able to let it go if i werent hormonal but gah engage brain, why do you think we want you to look after ds round ours? why did you never let anyone look after us round their house when you went away. . . why . . think about it! grrrrrr

well another day down! i really want to get to thursday without having baby to have a september baby (sad really i know) but everyone is just saying oh i bet you want to get to next monday and just get your section. do you not listen? i dont want a section anymore! we talked for hours about this . . . why would i push it back by 9 days if i wanted a section! chances are i will end up with one anyway because my birth plan is so rigid - eek head midwife on holiday now :( - in terms of progression, induction of any kind and stress of baby but come on! give me a chance!

on another note . . . i decided to get the potty out today to see if leo would be interested in it, he let me put some big boy mickey mouse pants on yesterday so thought hmmm is he finally showing a flicker of interest, well he only ruddy well sat on the potty! so that was it for me we spent most of the afternoon playing in the bathroom, for 4 hours he held his wee wee in because he was scared to let it go, we moved into the living room because literally my back felt like it was going to snap in two and he could just not hold it in any longer! wee wee on the potty!!!! and he gave me this little look and went oh! as if to say mummy that actually wasnt so bad! it was a massive wee wee! he refused to do poo poo though so wouldnt mind betting there will be a first thing dash to the potty for poo poos tomorrow! bad timing with baby coming but who cares! i suppose if i go another week or not going out the house have a section and then stuck in the house for a ocuple of weeks both his potty training and new baby will keep me occupied

on a side note, i told dh you need to listen to him if he says anything about needing a wee and get him to the potty. 5 mins later i notice leo has sopping wet trousers and pants . . . cant leave him alone for 5 mins grrrr did he say anything about needing a wee, dunno was texting work . . . gah! lol


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great about Leo's potty training nomore. Byron is getting good too. He's been dry a few days and nights now despite long car journeys. We've started venturing out in undies for dogwalks and things but not tried in the car just in case.

My first mum friend who I met at aquanatal with Byron has just had her baby. A girl and born in the hospital car park!! Looking forward to hearing all about it. She is called Lucille which I think is an awesome name. :D

I've decided to make a formal complaint against the hospital for Byron's birth. No doubt it'll be a long haul but I want an apology and admission they effed up. It cost me so much and I want them to accept it was their fault.

Sorry I've not been around much, DH has been off all week so we've been all over again and I've been sewing and playing Pottermore which hasn't left much time. I'm reading here and on fb though.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks pb! it is certainly going to keep us occupied for the next week or so lol i was amazed at how long he held his wee in for, i am sure i took his nappy off at ten this morning, he needed a wee at two, did go until 5, hoping now he has done a wee out his nappy that he wont be scared and wont hold it in anymore, he didnt cry when he wet him self a couple of hours later which is a good sign 

i always say that even though i wouldnt want any money from the nhs if a complaint i make was discussed and changes were bought in to ensure it doesnt happen to anyone else i am more than up for that! i am planning on making a formal complaint about how i was treated in regards to a c section, all i wanted was someone to talk to me about my previous birth but noooooo! bully tactics and ignoring my requests was their way . . . it has really spoilt this labour and made me feel two inches tall the majority of the time 

so pb go for it! even to get some final closure on everything xkx


----------



## molly85

did the chief midwife not action your concerns from your previous descusions? 
they do need to know where they are going wrong i sent a thank you letter to the uni for the students and their mentors figuring they would get the message bac quicker


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

woke up and both me and leo have stinking colds, both wrapped up warm potty training is on complete back burner now, after all that effort yesterday i just dont have the energy and neither does leo bless him, we are both wrapped up in our dressing gowns. to stay positive i have taken away from yesterday that he is now no longer afraid of his wee wees which isa major major step for him. planon leaving the potty out anyway he walks around naked most of the time anyway, i honestly think nappies are uncomfortable for him now, so if he uses the potty he uses it if he doesnt then no pressure.

back to original plan i think . . . now on to finding out what visitor in the last week had given us their stupid cold!


----------



## PeanutBean

You got a cold nomore? Baby on the way soon then! :winkwink:

No molly, I am pretty pissed off about it. I emailed her a week or two ago saying so what is happening as she said she would take further the swab being taken without my consent and the epidural stuff and she replied saying epidurals don't always work. Nice one. Well she'll be sorry! I need to check through the emails but I think the early ones might mention her intention to follow up on things so I'll complain about her too if I have that evidence.

I think my best specifics for complaining about are:
1) I was deprived of my right to a homebirth because of actions taken my the mw team that were not as per guidelines of the hospital and were without clinical indication.
2) I wasn't informed about expectant management and the antibiotics were administered without informed consent.
3) I was encouraged to push in early labour which could've been damaging.
4) I was given syntocinon without any information or discussion of choice.
5) The epidural was ineffective and my protests about the level of pain were ignored with mws instead encouraging me to top up which resulted in paralysis which in turn resulted in an inability to push and the ventouse delivery (which damaged me for months).
6) This pregnancy a swab was taken without my knowledge. Hours later I was told it had happened but was not informed of why it had been taken, what would be tested for, the implications of positive results. This directly led to a considerable degree of stress in late pregnancy.
7) Considerable distress and depression affecting my day to day life for two years - evidenced by my tears at the debrief more than 2 years later.
8) Maybe the failure of the SoM to follow up on my complaints as promised.

The main thing is being deprived of a homebirth with no clinical grounds as this singularly led to everything else. The rest is basically an informed consent issue. A battle worth fighting as women in labour are treated as mentally deficient with things routinely done to them and no information imparted nor consent obtained, indeed some are threatened if they question what is to happen. It's a battle unlikely to go anywhere for me (except perhaps the swab) but if none of us press the matter it never will.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies :wave:

Around and reading just not posting much ..... charlie is teething really badly right now so things are a tad pressing, 14 times I got up last night to him my poor little man :cry:

Nomore am so excited for you :happydance:

Peanut good for you re the official complaint, I guess i have reason to too :( about the swab i had taken this preg as well when I questioned why i wasn't asked my consent i was told it was routine ..... I never pressed this further maybe i should have done :shrug: I do know I will never get over olivers birth it plays in my mind all the time and is more present than charlies birth :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh pb that is awful! you shoud definately complain! i intend to complain about my treatment during this pregnancy and during the labour of my last, there was no excuse for the midwives not to communicate with me, i had two of them in the room at the same time but no one told me about treatment my baby and i were receiving

there is a thread in third tri at the moment asking why women do not make official complaints about their treatment in maternity wards pre and post birth and i was shocked to see that people genuinely think that it is not a big a problem as everyone else makes out. i think that women these days jut accept that the level of maternity care is appauling in this country but base their experience on how nice a midwife or nurse is and how it is nt their fault . . . well its someones fault and more documented complaints about our service may make people actually listen. especially when it is messing up treatment, witholding your right to a home birth and then not communicating your treatment with you


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh she is defo not coming any time soon, the cold is from leo, when i had leo i was full of cold the whole three weeks before apparantly most people are betting friday downstairs, dh thinks wednesday i am actually starting to think my body has issues preparing itself for labour, when i was in labour with leo i was having contractions every 4 minutes which were beyond bearable and was 1.5cm, 10% effaced . . . i wouldnt be surprised if i went all the way to next monday . . .


----------



## vbaby3

Hi ladies,i've been around too and catching up,but not had much time to post.

Nomore,hope lil 1 comes soon,typical getting a bloody cold when you're due!x

Well after all my anxiety with mri's and neurologists etc,I was so relieved when it was all over and i could get back to normal,but since last wk i've been having major random anxiety attacks,I even had 1 on saturday when i had travelled the whole way down to my friend to have a few drinks and stay the night.I left her house after an hr because i was afraid to stay:cry:
I feel a bit scared to do anything.Went to my doc today and talked things over with her.
Between all i've been through with my dad,and my own health in the last 2 months.on top of hormones after giving birth, my poor head couldn't handle it anymore.I'm now on an anxiety med for a couple of months to get my serotonin levels back up.
I could have probably rode out the dreadful down feeling i have,but the panic attacks i can't cope with,there's no warning,before i know it i'm just in the middle of it.Don't want to get to the point where i'm afraid to go out the door:cry:

I also have to book teagan in for an xray,her creases in her thighs don't match anymore,and 1 leg is slightly longer than the other.:cry:

Shay starts school tomorrow:cry:

HHHmmmm,what a depressing post!!

Madly teagan is pretty contrary now too.
We're back doing a nightfeed which is not really helping my current situation!
Tried her on a bit of rice at the wk end.She probably swallowed about half a spoon.She was about as interested in that as she is with her milk!:wacko:

Sorry for the dreary post ladies,i'm feeling pretty dreary.
Hope all the lo's are doing well.x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hun i post many many a ranting depressing thread you go for it!

i am sorry that you are having so many health problems, you have really been through it lately and i am not surprised after everything you need a little help just to get your hormones all stock piled up again. i hope you start feeling a little better soon xkx

xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: vbaby you seem to be having such a crap time of things right now :(

I hope both Charlie and Teagan are just going through a growth spurt right now which quickly passes, i can understand how night feeds can't be helping :hugs: 

Shay will be just fine :) am sure he will love school ;)

Nomore am guessing Friday ;)


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: vbaby. Sorry you have so much to deal with. :( Panic attacks are awful. I had PTSD after getting crushed at a concert when I was 16. It's much better than it was but I am left with a panicy feeling in crowds. I used to hyperventilate and think I couldn't breathe. The attack itself panics you doesn't it? Just time helped me, I guess it wasn't so debilitating to affect me too much in that I could at least generally avoid the triggers. I hope your meds help. Have you thought about studying relaxation to help you get on top of it naturally?

Thanks for your support over the complaint ladies, it means a lot. I agree nomore that as a general rule women feel that this is what childbirth is, it is painful and medical and shit happens and it's no-one's fault, or more likely that of their own useless body. It's a terrible shame and one of the reasons I am quite vocal about what happened to me and why. I think women should be able to expect more and I think the more educated they are about natural childbirth the more glaring unnecessary intervention is. There is a lot of complaining about botched jobs, not intervening soon enough etc but a general acceptance that any amount of trauma for the mother is ok because the baby is ok at the end even if the baby would've been ok anyway had the medics come nowhere near! I'll check out that third tri thread if I get time. Can you link if for me?


----------



## sequeena

nomore I had a cold just before I gave birth too so hopefully it won't be much longer xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i cant find the thread?! i think i am just a little cross eyed from my headache blah, it wasnt all that good i was expecting a good few stories of how bad some peoples care was and it was mostly people saying that it is not as common to have a bad experience as it is good and that they had a lovely midwife. . . doesnt mean their care and treatment was any good and also correct! you never find out about any mistakes they make unless it has a direct influence on your health! it was amazing all the things they were pumping me and leo with during me first labour that they never got permission for or explained, i am sure most of it you dont need permission for but it might have been a good idea to tell me they were giving syntocinon and that it caused leos distress and they took me off it again you know? grrrrr

cold seems to have massively improved this evening, perhaps i just felt under the weather i honestly think i will be sat here for a while yet lol, i actually feel pretty good at the moment, i have dh around for the next 3 or 4 days which will be fantastic for my ability to rest and relax a little bit plus keep the house tidy-ish lol


----------



## DaretoDream

PeanutBean said:


> I've decided to make a formal complaint against the hospital for Byron's birth. No doubt it'll be a long haul but I want an apology and admission they effed up. It cost me so much and I want them to accept it was their fault

i'm so glad you are going to do a formal complaint!!! that's great hun! stand up for yourself! there were a ton of things that i didn't like about my pregnancy and how they handled things... and i didn't complain because i was afraid deep down that if i caused trouble somehow they would do something worse and it would be a problem during actual delivery. Or they'd like refuse to keep seeing me or something. i know that's ridiculous- but at the time i was terrified of causing trouble (even though i know that's not really what it would be voicing my honest concerns.) My first appt ever i was asking questions and refusing a pap smear while pregnant- and they told me i was 'bucking the system'. And i stuck to my guns but was still very nervous about voicing things later.



NOMORENUMBERS said:


> oh she is defo not coming any time soon, the cold is from leo, when i had leo i was full of cold the whole three weeks before apparantly most people are betting friday downstairs, dh thinks wednesday i am actually starting to think my body has issues preparing itself for labour, when i was in labour with leo i was having contractions every 4 minutes which were beyond bearable and was 1.5cm, 10% effaced . . . i wouldnt be surprised if i went all the way to next monday . . .

So sorry you have a cold! that last bit is already miserable enough without being sick!! you know, i was 80% effaced for 3 weeks prior to the birth!!!!! sheeeesh.



vbaby3 said:


> Well after all my anxiety with mri's and neurologists etc,I was so relieved when it was all over and i could get back to normal,but since last wk i've been having major random anxiety attacks,I even had 1 on saturday when i had travelled the whole way down to my friend to have a few drinks and stay the night.I left her house after an hr because i was afraid to stay:cry:
> I feel a bit scared to do anything.Went to my doc today and talked things over with her.
> Between all i've been through with my dad,and my own health in the last 2 months.on top of hormones after giving birth, my poor head couldn't handle it anymore.I'm now on an anxiety med for a couple of months to get my serotonin levels back up.
> I could have probably rode out the dreadful down feeling i have,but the panic attacks i can't cope with,there's no warning,before i know it i'm just in the middle of it.Don't want to get to the point where i'm afraid to go out the door:cry:
> 
> I also have to book teagan in for an xray,her creases in her thighs don't match anymore,and 1 leg is slightly longer than the other.:cry:
> 
> Shay starts school tomorrow:cry:
> 
> HHHmmmm,what a depressing post!!
> 
> Sorry for the dreary post ladies,i'm feeling pretty dreary.
> Hope all the lo's are doing well.x

hey hun i'm so very very very sorry you are feeling so down!!! And all the health issues, that's horrid! i'm so sorry!!!! I know all about the anxiety attacks- i used to get them really bad when i was younger- i know the feeling! oh man! nothing quite like it. I would totally freak and try to run away from whatever situation was doing it and i would break down and cry. I am so sorry. I really hope you feel better soon and they stop, there is nothing quite like that feeling. 

And i'm sorry about teagan's leg- i'm hoping it's not a big deal- and DONT worry about it until you hear otherwise after the xray ok? you don't need to be thinking about that and having the added stress on yourself. Man i'm so sorry.

will be thinking of you.
:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

afm- ladies, i'm having a bit of trouble with letdown (breastfeeding )? the milk is coming down so fast it's literally shooting her in the face. I've tried some things i read online, like letting it run into the burp cloth/towel before letting her really feed, elevating her so her throat is higher- but its definitely causes her to have some trouble sometimes. :( 

Sometimes when she poos too i'm getting just yellow liquid and just a little seedy- but most of the time it's normal. And she's peeing a TON. I mean, like in 20 minutes, sometimes i've changed her diaper 3-4 times. Just urine. I know that's a good sign to have a lot of urine diapers but jeez!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow i have never heard of milk coming out too fast from booby! 

feeling really good again today, i think i was having contractions last night, i woke up loads last night, every time i looked at the clock it was only 40mins later and dh woke up a few times saying is that moaning you - you know when you wake up from a nightmare and you just know you have been shouting in your sleep, it was like that, like i had obviously been in pain whilst sleeping and had been moaning before i woke up

had one or two painful braxtons but i also feel like its trapped wind pain more than anything else

anyway i am not going to be on here much this daytime so no one get excited lol i have all of my booking in for the c section today at the hospital so prob wont be back until mid-late afternoon - it would be typical to get there and start having contractions whilst being booked in lol but in my head it is better to get all booked in etc then think that i am having contractions, not go and not end up being in labour . . . 

anyways enough ramblings from me have a good day ladies and speak to you later! xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck nomore, with both your appointment and the contractions! I want to respond to what you said about the drugs you had and them not needing permission for everything because they do! This is one of the major problems in maternity services IMO. Informed consent seems to go out the window when it comes to labour and many women don't realise they can refuse anything and consent should be obtained for everything from section, through administration of drugs right down to internal examinations.

Thanks Dare. I'm sorry you struggled in your pregnancy. I think in the US there can be a danger of them refusing care but that would be illegal in the UK. Not that I would ever advocate keeping quiet. If no-one complains how will they ever improve? And there are always other doctors/midwives who might also be more in line with a woman's wishes. First pregnancies and births are a real learning curve about the quality of care and what our rights are.

I've no experience of squirting boobs but a friend of mine here has had that. I think she did the express some first approach. If you post in the bf section I'm sure there will be others who have faced this challenge.


----------



## vbaby3

Thanks ladies,peanut yes I'm gonna do a bit of googling regarding relaxation and self help for anxiety.I'm also feeling very down and hopeless so I reckon there's a bit of pnd there too.Feel shit today,my meds are probably gonna take 2 wks to start working so I'm just biding my time.

Shay 1st day at school!Totally unexpected coz I thought he would be fine,but no.
He screamed the place down and wouldn't let go of me,which of course had me crying too.Eventually about 10 mins after all the other mams had left The teacher told me to go,and she'd ring me in a half hr or so.He had to be peeled off me,could hear him screaming as I walked across the school yard,I was bawling.
They phoned a while later to say,he wasn't great but was ok,and was playing with some blocks.I hope this isn't gonna be everymorning coz it'll break my heart:cry:

Another depressing 1,:dohh:

Come on baby nomore!!!!
Dare your avatar pic is gorgeous,ava is beautiful.x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Oh hun :hugs:


----------



## vbaby3

I'm a barrel of laughs amn't I? lol.

Going to collect him now,they finish at 12.30 for this wk.Hope he's a little bit happier and glad to go back tomorrow,couldn't cope with dragging him kicking and screaming every morning.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You're not the first parent whose child has screamed and cried on the first day of school :hugs: My brother used to not let go of my dad's leg. It'll get better once he sees that you always come back for him :)


----------



## vbaby3

He was all smiley and having the crack when i went back to collect him,so hopefully he'll be ok tomorrow!


----------



## DaretoDream

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wow i have never heard of milk coming out too fast from booby!
> 
> feeling really good again today, i think i was having contractions last night, i woke up loads last night, every time i looked at the clock it was only 40mins later and dh woke up a few times saying is that moaning you - you know when you wake up from a nightmare and you just know you have been shouting in your sleep, it was like that, like i had obviously been in pain whilst sleeping and had been moaning before i woke up
> 
> had one or two painful braxtons but i also feel like its trapped wind pain more than anything else
> 
> anyway i am not going to be on here much this daytime so no one get excited lol i have all of my booking in for the c section today at the hospital so prob wont be back until mid-late afternoon - it would be typical to get there and start having contractions whilst being booked in lol but in my head it is better to get all booked in etc then think that i am having contractions, not go and not end up being in labour . . .
> 
> anyways enough ramblings from me have a good day ladies and speak to you later! xkx

good luck no more!!!!!!



PeanutBean said:


> Good luck nomore, with both your appointment and the contractions! I want to respond to what you said about the drugs you had and them not needing permission for everything because they do! This is one of the major problems in maternity services IMO. Informed consent seems to go out the window when it comes to labour and many women don't realise they can refuse anything and consent should be obtained for everything from section, through administration of drugs right down to internal examinations.
> 
> Thanks Dare. I'm sorry you struggled in your pregnancy. I think in the US there can be a danger of them refusing care but that would be illegal in the UK. Not that I would ever advocate keeping quiet. If no-one complains how will they ever improve? And there are always other doctors/midwives who might also be more in line with a woman's wishes. First pregnancies and births are a real learning curve about the quality of care and what our rights are.
> 
> I've no experience of squirting boobs but a friend of mine here has had that. I think she did the express some first approach. If you post in the bf section I'm sure there will be others who have faced this challenge.

thanks hun i think i will! and i do wish i'd spoken up a bit more but i really was just very worried. i know, i'm kind of ashamed of myself for not.




vbaby3 said:


> Thanks ladies,peanut yes I'm gonna do a bit of googling regarding relaxation and self help for anxiety.I'm also feeling very down and hopeless so I reckon there's a bit of pnd there too.Feel shit today,my meds are probably gonna take 2 wks to start working so I'm just biding my time.
> 
> Shay 1st day at school!Totally unexpected coz I thought he would be fine,but no.
> He screamed the place down and wouldn't let go of me,which of course had me crying too.Eventually about 10 mins after all the other mams had left The teacher told me to go,and she'd ring me in a half hr or so.He had to be peeled off me,could hear him screaming as I walked across the school yard,I was bawling.
> They phoned a while later to say,he wasn't great but was ok,and was playing with some blocks.I hope this isn't gonna be everymorning coz it'll break my heart:cry:
> 
> Another depressing 1,:dohh:
> 
> Come on baby nomore!!!!
> Dare your avatar pic is gorgeous,ava is beautiful.x

thanks hun- wanted to say, my boss took his kid to day care for the first time the beginning of spring. He had a hard time, and the boy did the same thing, kicking and screaming. For two visits. By the third- my boss took the kids coat off in the hall- to ween him in... and when they got in the room he walked away from his dad and went and sat on the carpet with the other kids. I think my boss was heartbroken because the kid didn't mind leaving him! He didn't like when he cried, but didn't like it more when the boy didn't even look back!!! it's bittersweet. Your boy will get there and be just fine. :) Then you'll be sad because he doesn't mind being there away from you!


----------



## DaretoDream

afm- i'm excited, because today i fit back into my pre pregnancy jeans!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Vbaby your doing very well rember i went into pregnancy on medication like that and work with people who rely on it to live.

I think I missed a bit but from the moment you walk into a hospital staff have to ask your permission to do anything and you should be fully informed if your capacity is deminished by drugs tyou should already be aware of this happening and subseqent treatment discussed. if emertgency action is required your OH should be asked. you have the right to say no they will of course repeatedly ask if its a standard thing but No is No and they have to think outside the box. For example when i had my stitches done the doctor got to carried away and i told her to get off and she did don't argue with a woman whos foots inches from your head


----------



## molly85

oh dare i had sprinkler boobs expressing off seemed to work. it got beter tho


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know peanut its terrible isnt it they only got away with it because i was already on fluids because i was dehydrated and loads of other things going through drips etc not this time though they arent even allowed to give me anything to speed up labour at all not a sausage, a midwife offered me a sweep todayand i was like NO WAY! i am having contractions like last time and last time i went from normal to 8 contractions every 10 mins with no progression! stay away!

dont get too excited ladies but still getting contractions still only every 30-45 mins and then a couple every 10 then back to 30-45 mins, its exactly how leos felt - all in my blinking back - although her positioning is good i dont think i will be going to hospital tonight but can well imagine going in tomorrow, i was in early labour with leo for 2 days so not imagining a rush to the hospital any time soon xkx

i dont have an i phone or anything like that just a bog standard phone - i text and take pictures that is it lol - but if anyone wants to be on the baby news list facebook me your mobile numbers and i'll add you to the list lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Exciting nomore! This is our last grad baby right? Blimey!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

the very last one! one year after the conception thread started! lol well prob one year one month but you know lol xkx


----------



## gilz82

It's crazy isn't it, the TTC thread started on the 23rd of July so well over a year and babywearinmum hasn't been on since 6th october so nearly a year. I do wonder what happened with her as she disappeared quite suddenly. 

Nomore I don't get a chance to be on here most days so in case I don't get to say it before Rachel arrives good luck :hugs: and I truly hope you get the birth you want this time around xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

best of luck no more!!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

very very irregular at this point i am finding that if i move around doing stuff then i wont have another contraction for like 25 mins but when i am sat down i get them every 6-11 mins, still very irregular and athough i cant talk through them my dh doesnt notice when i have them even when sat next to me its anyones guess as to whether it will be tomorrow for birth or thursday! 

i hope i get a good birth and good result too! even if it ends up in non progression and a section again i would at least want to feel communicated with and listened to, thats all it would take to be a much more positive experience! xkx


----------



## mamadonna

good luck nomore


----------



## PeanutBean

Best of luck lovely and remember there's no such thing as non-progression! Let your body set the timetable, not the doctors, it knows what it's doing. :hugs: In case it's tonight, have a lovely one!


----------



## tas1

Oh my word I've missed loads!!

Good luck nomore I'll email you my number so I can know lol I love babies and births obviously love other people's births lol!!

Vbaby I hope you feel better and tablets kick in soon!! And I'm now dreading Caden going next week coz he seems excited about going!!

Pb definately complain I didn't realise you had such a hard time but then I was a gate crasher in the middle of everyone's pregnancy but I will read your birth story with Bryon!

Dare hope your ok and you might wanna think of selling some breast milk lol I've heard people do it lol

Xx


----------



## molly85

or freeze it .


Ohhh nomore come on Racheal get Daddy working lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lol i made a mistake! i was getting good contractions when i rested every 8 mins for ages! so thought right i will move around get things going even better . . . nope didnt have one for haf and hour! now i have been sat down for 5 mins i just had one! e and oh well at least i will be nice and rested i suppose!

still could be august baby! may still be september lol! tas i got your number will get it put in the phone lol 

leo is ok but acting up a bit, he has come in a few times mid contraction seeing me in seeing me in pain he got a little upset, i wasnt even screwing my face up or anything! dh doesnt know what ot do with himself so i sent him shopping lol its actually nice and relaxing being on my own atm one bored toddler gone and one worried daddy gone = relaxed mummy lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooooo! I can't wait!!!! The last grad baby :cloud9:


----------



## DaretoDream

no more how exciting!!!!


ladies more advice please- ava ate a ton last night before bed and several changes. Well she finally went to sleep at midnight. Her norm is to wake me at 4. Or earlier. She slept through the night. It's 8 am here and I'm concerned- more because she didn't wake me. She always does. And I'm torn because our pediatrician said to never wake a sleeping baby. Leave her be. Let her declare herself if she is hungry. So I'm scared! Don't know if I should call the ped or not. She came highly recommended by many many friends. So I trust her- but I don't think it's normal for baby to sleep 8 hours either! Unless it's a fluke and shell keep me up all night tonight. 

help please!


----------



## tas1

Dare dont worry...i agree with your ped dont wake her she needs to learn when she is hungry and she will let you know. It's good she has slept through but prepare yourself for a restless one tonight lol Caleb was 6-7 weeks when he slept through 11pm-7am now its between 8.30-10pm til 8am or 9am sometimes.

Glad your getting some rest nomore,if your household will be like mine you'll need it coz its stressful here at the moment...trying to entertain a bored toddler and comfort a poorly baby...it was working til dinner then the tantrums came which meant mummy was stressed. I think Caden is ready for pre-school and i think im ready for some space from him and i hate myself for thinking and saying that.

im feeling rubbish too..i got some anti-biotics in case my ear carries on hurting which it is..he said to wait til friday then if its no better to start taking them. Im thinking of taking them coz if i go down the whole house will lol

xx

Hurry up and pop Kate 

xx


----------



## DaretoDream

tas- thanks hun- but her diaper- not one pee all night... really you think it's ok? i called the ped just in case, they're going to call me back. Her temp is 98.7 (normal here in the us) and i guess because we haven't done this before... i'm scared! I woke her to temp her, she ate for like 3-4 minutes and then right back out again. 

i'm terrified i did something wrong and shes sick- but she doesn't look sick. but again she's only a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh dare leo did the same when he was a month old, had his last bottle at midnight then didnt wake us up until 8am, i panicked and was like did you feed him last night? i dont remember making a bottle or putting him on my boob? no you didnt, i didnt he slept through

the next day he did the same, day after that the health visitor had a go at me saying wake him up for a feed at 4am. so i did. he drank none of it, screamed for about an hour then was miserable all day the next day.

about 3 months later i saw another health visitor who said crazy! if i were you i would count myself lucky that my baby slept through at that age and to make sure that they were drinking the recommended amount during the day and still putting on weight

do with that story what you will dare, i kow with newborns you arent supposed to let them go more than 5 hours because they will not wake up to demand a feed for some reason cant remember what, but my baby woke for a feed after this time! i would say do what you feel comfortable with it may have just been a fluke or it may be that the feed isnt required, you could always offer a feed like i did and see what happens . . . 

i was going to say that i was still only having contractions every hour but since coming back on here i have had two since starting to type. might have to just stay on here now lol to be honest it might have something to do with the fact i am in our bedroom, curtains closed, soft light and all alone. i am liking being alone. almost a shame my mum is coming over tonight because dh has to work until the last minute but i understand her point if i call her at 3am to come over like i did last time it is avery long way to drive when you are tired. oh well maybe i can get her to rub my back lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

men are so crap at looking after kids arent they! i am winding myself up because for the last few minutes i could hear ds talking to dh and he wasnt responding to him now ds has just hit him and now he gets a response from him. lesson one in attention grabbing if you are ignored for several minutes do you feel a. happy b. alright with it or c. incredibly frustrated sad and angry lesson two when the person being ignored is a toddler what do you think their reaction will be to being ignored but still wants to be listened to a. be fine with it b. watch telly c. hits you lesson three if you only respond to him when he hits you what do you think that has taught him a. nothing b. that hitting is the only way to get your attention . . . . . .. .

there are definately right and wrong answers men so dont rush your choices!


----------



## tas1

im not sure dare then maybe see what they say.

i am the only person in the world who can mess shortbread biscuits up lol

xx


----------



## tas1

im not sure dare then maybe see what they say.

i am the only person in the world who can mess shortbread biscuits up lol

xx


----------



## molly85

its perfectly normal your just bloody lucky if shes breathing warm and good colour shes fine run a bath and she garunteed to wake up on her own as you get in


----------



## DaretoDream

Waiting for them to call back. Think she may have thrush on her tongue. :( can't get her to open enough for me to see in there very well but there is a white coating on the tongue. She finally woke with a wet diaper and poo too- and ate for 5 minutes. but she won't open her mouth for me to see in there very well. i caught a glimpse when she was sleeping with her mouth open. AND she's asleep again. 

called ped again and made an appt for 1230.


----------



## DaretoDream

molly thanks hun- i just see a thick looking white coating on her tongue... and she's sleeping AGAIN after she ate again... and i'm just worried about her so i'd rather have them tell me i'm a loon. 

Wish i could just take it easy but since she just went right back to sleep again i am nervous. :( i took a shower, had breakfast- and she didn't fuss at all. She ALWAYS wakes up when i'm eating breakfast. And usually theres a cry or she's waking when i get out of the shower- (if she doesn't scream the whole time i'm in there) so concerned.


----------



## molly85

thrush won't make her sleep her tongue and mouth will hurt so shes more likely to scream. how long do you have to wait i have no idea where you are lol


----------



## tas1

I'm sure she is fine,she's probably having a growth spurt Calen use to sleep more than eat when he was growing! 

I'm a panicker too dare so don't worry xx


----------



## DaretoDream

well she was way more fussy yesterday than normal. i have about an hour til i go.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw dare hope you get some good news, i agree though i would have thought thrush would have made her more unsettled? 

i also agree on the bath! plan a nice warm bubbly bath at least 5 hours in advance get to the point where its all you can think about and bam waaaaaaaaaa!

gone from every 45 to an hour now .. . i think i am just stressing myself out like i usually do at the end of the day and i am tired. hoping things kick off again later. talking of baths might have a nice long one once leo is in bed.i already cooked mum some dinner so she can bung it on the oven to reheat whilst i soak lol


----------



## DaretoDream

well something is up she just vomited all over- she did it yesterday too.


----------



## tas1

Hope everything is ok dare let us know!!

Im so wanting a nice warm bath I have been for weeks! I'm feeling worse so I think might skip tea and have a bath when my OH gets home then get some clean pjs on and let him sort kids out! 

Hope things do kick off for you Kate! It's just a waiting game now xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Dare I hope Ava is ok :hugs: keep us posted :thumbup: 

NOMORE am so excited for our last grad babe :happydance:

vbaby I agree your boy will settle in no time ;) you will see him really grow and come on in leaps and bounds now :thumbup: 

as for us (some of you may have seen on FB!) Charlie has a throat infection, I have a uti and the physio diagnoses coccydynia :cry: oh and I just shouted at DH cause I am fed up of the eyerolling thing he does :hissy:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

back to every 10! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Dr. said she doesn't know WHY we had such a great night. Or why she's sleeping so much today. She looks fantastic- gained 9 oz since last wed when we were there- her temp was great- and no thrush! Just regular milk coating on tongue. She still is sleeping a lot. ate a few times. But the dr. is not concerned. Unless she doesn't have any alert time today- so if any other problems to call her. So im hoping she wakes up a bit later- because she's still sleeping. But you ladies were right on- she was perfectly fine. Mommy, is just insane.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no you are right to check, we get told you must wake them for a feed by x person and y person for x and y reason you would still be worrying about it now had you not called it in

you never know for every baby who is fine sleeping and dropping a feed nice and early there may be another who is not, dont ever feel like you are being silly or worrying too much, you can never worry to much but you can worry too little thats what i always say!

still going strong, i am now finding that they are every 8 mins again but much stronger standing up now wohoo


----------



## PeanutBean

Got to say the only time I was told to wake a baby to feed was Byron when he was jaundiced otherwise I just leave them to it. I don't believe for a second a normal baby won't wake when hungry at any age, it's the fundamental thing they know. Only in very first days when drugs or jaundice might make them too sleepy.

I was going to say milk coating Dare. Sounds like your paediatrician is good anyway! Vomiting is normal too. They often sleep more/less with growth spurts too.

Nomore, stop counting and just let it do its thing! :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know i have to time things it makes me feel in control of a situation i have zero control in. i am however switching everything off in a bit ad getting some sleep, they are getting stronger and longer but now about 20mins apart except if i stand up . . . i have been yawning my head off the last 30mins i am thinking my body is telling me something . . so hey ho, i am going to listen

nite ladies, fingers crossed that i will have thrown away my need to constantly know everything about my contractions and will not be updating until we have our final grad baby lol xxkxx


----------



## vbaby3

Oh how exciting,I hope the reason nomore hasn't been on is coz she's busy giving birth,or is already holding her lo!!

Glad ava is ok dare,its hard with your 1st baby,you feel a bit lost sometimes.Glad she's ok.I've never woken a sleeping baby either,but haven't been lucky enough to have a baby sleep through so young!It could just be a once off though.x

Well day 3 and shay is still being peeled off me and screaming when i leave him:cry:Iwaited a minute outside and peeked in the window and he'd stopped screaming but had the arms folded like he was in a proper strop,and was having none of the teachers attempt to cheer him up!!

teagan slept through last night for the 1st time in ages.I was so surprised coz she's in the worst of form,has big rosy cheeks and is shoving her hand into her mouth as she's screaming.I did give her calpol last night so maybe that helped.

I'm feeling in slightly better form today,had a pretty shit day yesterday,felt horrible.Hate the way it takes these meds 2 wks to kick in properly:cry:

Anyway if anyone gets an update from nomore be sure to let us all know!!


----------



## DaretoDream

no more- thanks, yeah, it's hard. Everyone tells me something different. I asked her a few questions- that lactation had told me this this and this and she shook her head and said basically- no, that's not correct. :wacko: I hope you have your baby soon!!!!! September 1st baby maybe?!

peanut- thanks so much. That's what i thought too- that no baby wouldn't wake up when they're hungry! it's a basic instinct. survival instinct. Of course she'd wake. But it's so hard when they tell you you MUST wake them up every 3 hours - and when she slept for like 10- omg, i was going out of my mind. And yeah my ped. is very good- i used to work for her husband- for 4 & 1/2 years, and i adored him. And i knew her personally through like parties and functions like that- and she was very sweet, and i knew she seemed very much like him so figured her style of medicine was probably like his (he's a vet and very compassionate and excellent at what he does) and it does seem to be. All the girls i worked with used her as a pediatrician, and when i went to the new job, THEY were using her too! So that was nice. She's super hard to get in with- they actually told me i couldn't see her because she had too many clients- it was only because i knew her that she let me in! And she books like months and months in advance! they had to book all the way up to my 6 month- at my 2 week visit just to make sure i could get in at 2, 4 and 6 months. it's crazy!

vbaby- thanks- i'm glad everyone seems to agree not to wake her. Makes me feel a lot better. And yeah, i have no idea what i'm doing so i was super panicky. Lord, wait til she really IS sick. I'll be a mess! I do think that Shay is going to be ok- the fact that he stopped crying when you left is a good sign. I think that he thinks if he works on it hard enough he'll break you and you'll cave and take him home! Some kids are crafty! sounds like a bright lad. :) But it's so good for him there- he will get the socialization he needs- and i think it's really, really great. If i were you, i'd probably be crying in the car the whole way home. And probably at home too. I used to be strong! not since i had baby. I'm a weak mush pot now. 


afm- baby woke up in the evening last night and more than made up for missed feedings during the night and day. then she had her normal sleep last night- except she went to bed at 1 instead of 12, and got up at 5 instead of 4. Guess everything was pushed back. Then, up again at 730, and 830. I've already been up- had breakfast and showered. She laid in her sleeper looking around all happy for a while. Now she's napping again. I gave her some gripe water this am- because i can't seem to get her to burp during the night? I have her swaddled because it's the only thing that seems to get her to sleep there at night- but lordy make sure her arms are out because she gets right furious if you swaddle those!!! I wonder if the swaddling makes it harder for me to burp as there is such padding in the front? she just WONT burp. doesn't matter what position i put her in, patting her back, rubbing her back, nothing. She is stubborn. refuses. just sleeps. SO i wonder if the two vomits the passed days are because of not being able to burp her all night. It's also the first two nights i think i couldn't get her to burp at all. At 730 she seemed quite happy during changing time, farting up a little storm, hoping that helps that air problem! and then at 830 gave her the gripe water. Any suggestions to night burping? A better way to do it? tried sitting her upright, and then on the shoulder- maybe i should try the on the belly on the lap? Always afraid that'll make her puke. I think it would make me puke having a belly full of milk and you turn me over on my belly and pat me down. lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't burp my babies. It doesn't seem to mKe any difference. t night I pick Indigo up, feed her, lie her back down, all done in under 10 mins. If I burped her it'd just disturb her and she'd be awake hours.

I'm having a shit day. Started off well then went downhill at lunch. Wish I could just sleep and let someone else take care of life.


----------



## DaretoDream

oh peanut i'm so sorry!!!! (thanks for the advice btw!!) is there anyway you can take a nap or something?


----------



## PeanutBean

Theoretically yes but I'm all wound up about solicitor/builder/house/money crap.


----------



## DaretoDream

i understand. i hate that when you can't get your mind to settle. go for a nice walk or something, clear your mind. walking always makes me feel better when i'm wound up. :) hoping your day gets better hun :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I hope nomore is pushing or has pushed a baby out!! :D


----------



## vbaby3

I feel how you feel peanut,and there's no way i can take a nap.I want the world to stop and let me off for a little while.
Hope you're feeling better soon.x

Nomore would have been on today normally wouldn't she?
Wonder whats happening!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I take it back about a nap being theoretically possible. Indigo's not stopped screaming since. She's just started alternating between trying to sleep and screaming now she's sure it's too late for me too sleep before I go for Byron.

What a cock and balls day. And it started out so promising too. I've done nothing nice all day since the early dogwalk and had endless crap and worrying news.


----------



## sequeena

Peanut :hugs: hope Indigo has settled down for you x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have to burp Alex or he throws up a lot. I just had to feed him and he kept spitting up and then feeding and spitting up and finally fed and slept, lol.


----------



## tas1

Hey ladies

Wahoo another baby can't believe how fat she came out lol! Well done Kate!!!

Dare glad Ava is ok and it's a mums job to worry...I too am a worrier j just try and hide it otherwise I'd go insane lol!

Pb sorry for a crap day I hope tomorrow is better for you!!

Well Caleb is no better,he seems to take some feeds fine then others not so great,we gav him some carrot and he ate it all but only had 2nd of his bottle (we gave him his bottle first) then afterwards he had anothr ounce! So for his next feed I gave it an hour early and he drank all the 5oz so I thought I'll give him some moe before I go to bed and he has had an ounce,I also had to change him because he was so sweaty! I really need to get an under the armpit thermometer as the back off his neck feels cool but under armpit feels warm! I'm not sure how long I need to wait to go back to doctors but he's not been right since Sunday night! He's sleepy as well! He has had a massive poo as well and nappies are wet so I know it's nothing to worry about but like dare can't stop worrying!!

Day one of my OH being off and I knew he was lazy and didn't pick up after himself but my goodness he really is lol! Caden is cleaner than him lol

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I honestly think Indigo is having a little teeth action. The way she is consistently grabbing her bottom gums at the front and really biting; so cross and unsettled today; unexplained nappy rash has appeared overnight; she's had some on off slightly flushed cheeks. I gave her a teething powder. Maybe it helped a bit.

I've got a sodding migraine. Just asked DH if I had one last period and he said he thinks so. It came on about an hour ago and apparently my period came exactly at the sane time! The good news is that's a gap of 30 days which used to be my clockwork period before Byron. Hopefully the hormonal headaches will pass. I thunk the horrible indigestion is hormonal too. God it's like puberty all over again!

In better news, I've been mad clothes shopping lady. Just got some sale tops (9-12 and 12-18) from m&s and a bunch of half sale 6-9 from Debenhams. Got Burkn a new winter hat (an owl), sale dressing gown and sea creatures shirt and a hat/scarf/gloves set next size up with Fair Iske skull and crossbones! There were three tees I bought an age ago in sale 3-4 so I'm giving him all these as birthday presents. For me I just got a cool dinosaur tee today and I got a super bargain dress. £23 reduced for £40 at an online shop; found it for £10 on Amazon, my size, one left, from the same vendor! Had a £10 Amazon voucher from doing online surveys so got it for the £3.50 postage and it's pretty good quality too! Got another two tops and a cardi (all dead cheap) hopefully coming tomorrow. Total spendaholic but DH made me get clothes for me, Byron's were all bargains and Indigo's a mix but all necessary.


----------



## DaretoDream

Ozzieshunni said:


> I have to burp Alex or he throws up a lot. I just had to feed him and he kept spitting up and then feeding and spitting up and finally fed and slept, lol.

Yeah if i don't, in the mornings she will do a big vomit. I learned that the hard way. But i just can't get her to burp at night! 




tas1 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Wahoo another baby can't believe how fat she came out lol! Well done Kate!!!
> 
> Dare glad Ava is ok and it's a mums job to worry...I too am a worrier j just try and hide it otherwise I'd go insane lol!
> 
> Well Caleb is no better,he seems to take some feeds fine then others not so great,we gav him some carrot and he ate it all but only had 2nd of his bottle (we gave him his bottle first) then afterwards he had anothr ounce! So for his next feed I gave it an hour early and he drank all the 5oz so I thought I'll give him some moe before I go to bed and he has had an ounce,I also had to change him because he was so sweaty! I really need to get an under the armpit thermometer as the back off his neck feels cool but under armpit feels warm! I'm not sure how long I need to wait to go back to doctors but he's not been right since Sunday night! He's sleepy as well! He has had a massive poo as well and nappies are wet so I know it's nothing to worry about but like dare can't stop worrying!!
> 
> Day one of my OH being off and I knew he was lazy and didn't pick up after himself but my goodness he really is lol! Caden is cleaner than him lol
> 
> Xx

Thanks hun- i don't even mind people knowing i'm that worried. i'm ok with being insane. Maybe it'll make people not mess with me when i tell them 'no you can't hold her!' I'm fine with them knowing i have issues! And she's young enough that i can't embarrass her yet - so i'll just tone it down when she's older- and i've established myself with you know, the in-laws. I have to lay down the rules! So they get it. They tend to be pushy so they have to know that ain't happening with my baby.

I'm sorry about Caleb not being right- it's horrible because if you are like me, you keep thinking about getting the new thermometer until you take the temp- and even then you'll be unsettled because then- is it taking it right? Our pediatricians office took ava's temp yesterday at 97.6 rectally. Mine came out at 98.7 just 2 hours before. I was freaking out later thinking omg is her temp dropping?! i took it again when i got home from the dr- and it was still 98.7! She sweats like a beast - and her temp never goes up. So maybe, if caleb is like her- maybe he just has some warm parts?! lol Anyway hun i hope that everything is ok and that it's no big deal and you're just crazy like me. :)



PeanutBean said:


> I honestly think Indigo is having a little teeth action. The way she is consistently grabbing her bottom gums at the front and really biting; so cross and unsettled today; unexplained nappy rash has appeared overnight; she's had some on off slightly flushed cheeks. I gave her a teething powder. Maybe it helped a bit.
> 
> I've got a sodding migraine. Just asked DH if I had one last period and he said he thinks so. It came on about an hour ago and apparently my period came exactly at the sane time! The good news is that's a gap of 30 days which used to be my clockwork period before Byron. Hopefully the hormonal headaches will pass. I thunk the horrible indigestion is hormonal too. God it's like puberty all over again!
> 
> In better news, I've been mad clothes shopping lady. Just got some sale tops (9-12 and 12-18) from m&s and a bunch of half sale 6-9 from Debenhams. Got Burkn a new winter hat (an owl), sale dressing gown and sea creatures shirt and a hat/scarf/gloves set next size up with Fair Iske skull and crossbones! There were three tees I bought an age ago in sale 3-4 so I'm giving him all these as birthday presents. For me I just got a cool dinosaur tee today and I got a super bargain dress. £23 reduced for £40 at an online shop; found it for £10 on Amazon, my size, one left, from the same vendor! Had a £10 Amazon voucher from doing online surveys so got it for the £3.50 postage and it's pretty good quality too! Got another two tops and a cardi (all dead cheap) hopefully coming tomorrow. Total spendaholic but DH made me get clothes for me, Byron's were all bargains and Indigo's a mix but all necessary.

I am sorry about poor indigo. i am NOT looking forward to teething. OR having my period back again. ugh. I used to be miserable with it. And i'm glad you got to have a nice shopping session! i hope that made the day bearable at least!!!!


----------



## molly85

Ohhhh PB hormone migraine i would say easier to handle as it has a corse and you know it will bugger off without to many meds.

yay for Racheal

Dare you daft sod glad she healthy and just loving her sleep and worrying you lol

Tas go with your gut and leave the gadgets at the door. 

Ohhh burping I rub abbys tummy now as with the constipation it seems to work well she doean't always burps but seems to like it and i don't burp at night just sit her up and see what happens she'll scream if its trapped. 

Manky dog still here, we only have one laptop and Abby is now sleeping 10 pm - 10 am with one feed of what i think was 2 oz


----------



## vbaby3

Hi all,
Congrats again nomore,fantastic news,was thinking about you yesterday.So glad Rachael is here!!!!
Peanut,a bit of retail therapy always does the trick,hope the shopping cheered you up.I might go on e bay myself now and spend some money I don't have to cheer up!
Teagan is cranky as sin too,flushed cheeks,and really chomping down on her fingers.
She had me up at 2.30 for a feed and then was back up at 6am.Really isn't what I needed while I'm in the process of waiting on my meds to start working.Side effects are shit,so some sleep would be nice.At least its the wk end,dh can look after me.


----------



## PeanutBean

Indigo spews after most daytime feeds. If I sit her up to burp she spews more and faster! She never spews after night feeds. They are contrary creatures!

We went to baby group this morning. Byron was a bit bored but quite well behaved. Indigo didn't sleep all morning then finally succumbed on the way home and is much happier. We're all off to the dentist soon.


----------



## DaretoDream

So i guess occasional spewing is normal? She just did it - while on the boob. It's usually a morning thing it seems. she seems fine. Ate some after she did it too. The ped had said something about me not having dairy if it keeps up... but don't you think she'd be spewing more often than just once in the morning? And same- so far no pukes during the night- or even the evening. Just the once in the am. I think i should stick to the gripe water in the am too- make sure all that air from the night is out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hi Ladies, 

Congrats Kate and well done :kiss:

Dare the occasional spit up is fine :hugs: they do like to worry us half to death though :dohh:

Peanut and vbaby I can sympathise because Charlie is teething too :dohh: and what with the throat infection as well its making for a crap time :( which is the reason why I am reading and not replying much because hes been very demanding right now!

Peanut gotta love a bargain ;) hope you had fun shopping ... always cheers me up :thumbup:

Think I have forgotten loads sorry :flower:

HV came today and you just wont believe how much weight Charlie has gained the little fatty :rofl: he was 12lb 5oz 4+1 wks ago when he was last weighed and today he weighs 13lb 10oz :saywhat: I was in :shock: because that it is 1lb 5oz gain which is the most weight he has gained so far :dohh: seems hes getting back on track now Ladies :thumbup: oh and he rolled from back to front and then turned himself back over again today :happydance:

HAPPY 4 MONTHS OLD CHARLIE AND TEAGAN :cake:


----------



## sequeena

I was about to ask the spewing question... as Thomas is not in pain I can only assume it's just one of those things.

I bought new formula for nothing :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Holy crap 4 months already!! X


----------



## DaretoDream

happy 4 months!!!

thanks madly- i think that what worried me was when the dr. said something about dairy diet- but... really- shouldn't she be vomiting more & acting upset and fussy a lot if it's a dairy issue?

sorry about the teething problem. And he doesn't weigh a ton huh? Because i think ava is going to pass him! talk about little fatty! she's only a month and already 9lbs 10.5 oz and gained 9 oz in one week!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay!!! 4 months!!! Time flies, doesn't it?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: dare Charlie was 10 lb 4 oz at birth so he's only gained minimal in four months :dohh: Charlie was the biggest grad baby but some of the teenies now out weigh him :dohh:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:blush: I think Alex is pushing 17lbs now, lol! We'll know next week when the HV comes.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: ozzie you have some fab booby juice!

i was so happy I can't begin to tell you after all the weight/ feeding issues its great to know all our hard work and perserverance has paid off ;-


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:) Flippin heck, when Alex didn't feed from 7:30pm to 3am one night (he was at DH's sister's and I thought he would wake at 12 for a feed so I didn't pump :haha:) I got 6+ ounces out of one breast in 10 minutes! :shock:


----------



## PeanutBean

That's great news about Charlie's weight gain! You just be overjoyed madly. :D

Dare it's completely normal. Causes include snot, wind and greediness. Indigo has not rarely chucked up on my boob (lovely) when she has fed more for comfort/boredom than hunger and doesn't really have room inside for more. Don't let them spin the dairy yarn. It's extremely rare in people from Northern European origin (assuming you are Caucasian) and in breastfed babies irrelevant because breastmilk contains lactase. If she is not emptying the boob fully she could be getting more foremilk which is high in lactose and not much hind milk where the lactase is which can then cause some wind. Easily fixed by making sure boobs are emptied when feeding.

One of the doctors at our surgery gave DH a prescription for soya milk formula deciding Byron was lactose intolerant based on no evidence, no symptoms and evidently no understanding of breastfeeding. I reprimanded DH for being so gullible, took Byron to see our own GP the next day (receiving an inhaler for overproduction of mucous, as we knew, the cause of his morning vomiting) and have refused to see the other doctor since.

The shopping was awful at the time, well buying my stuff was, as I always feel horribly guilty and stressed buying clothes. It's nicer when the money's already spent and I start receiving parcels of exciting new clothes for us all!

No idea what Indigo weighs. Think it's been about a month so I guess 14-15lb.


----------



## DaretoDream

ozzie- jeez! That's a lot of milk! (think I got the right person this time :haha:)

peanut- thank you soooo much for all of that info. It really made me feel a ton better. And yes- we are european origin and I didn't know any of that. Here I've been terrified to drink milk ( since being pregnant I wake up craving it like an insane person during the night and fighting myself.) and hurting her insides. So I will put it out of my head!

and you know I'm gullible because I worry I'm going to somehow hurt this baby by doing the wrong thing. Constantly scared. I'm glad you followed what you thought and took care of byron- that's great. 

I also get stressed when buying clothes- I have to try everything on and usually get maybe one item that I try on because it looks horrid- and then I just leave feeling awful. I like to look at things... But rarely buy clothes. And when I do buy something I can't stop thinking whether it was worth the money. So I have the same feelings :( sorry it wasn't more fun for you and relaxing.


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol dare, I mostly online shop but when i do go in I try on a handful, like one thing, usually the most expensive, so decide I can't face queuing to pay for one so buy nothing! I have to take DH with me these days so he will tell me to buy it. It's just a clothes thing. I buy houses, cars, electronics etc without a second thought! :rofl:

My big advice dare is to trust yourself and your instincts. Ava's still very new and it takes a while for mother and baby to get to know each other but it won't be long before you will be her translator for the world. Breastfeeding gives an addition dimension in terms of connection and ways our own actions affect our babies. I can't have much garlic as gives Indigo a lot of pain at night. It didn't take long to see how much was too much and that that was the cuprit. Before long you'll know Ava as well as you know yourself and sometimes marvel that you know something about her that there weren't even any outward indications about! Byron was a few months when we had that incident so I had had plenty of time to learn all about him. You just need to have confidence in yourself. :)


----------



## molly85

Bleeding hell Ozzie where are you storing that milk!!!

Dog goes home today must get dressed and take him he can pee at the parents house instead. 

Ohhh shopping i used to like that and could always find what i wanted i think all ive bought in 4 months is new bras. out of nessesity.

We're putting money on Abby bing 12lb when we go on thursday for the afternoon of torture.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Big boobies :lol: :holly:


----------



## molly85

lol mine are big but never that big lol. 

Pissy dog has gone and my washing machine is now on over drive


----------



## DaretoDream

I feel like mine are HUGE. Finally seem to have gotten the stream under control on the one side so now the other one is trying to shoot across the room. great. Why can't they work together?! 


Peanut, thanks a lot- really- i feel a lot better now. And i hope i do get to that point were i know her just like you are mentioning- that would be amazing. I guess i have to stop doubting myself.


----------



## PeanutBean

It just takes a bit of time Dare. :). When I was a young teen we went to the house of a friend of my parents. We played a family game called personal preferences where players are given a choice of two things and the others have to guess their answer. I remember a question for me, would I eat bananas or crudités. I selected crudités which, as someone who didn't like veggies really at all, I didn't think would be easily guessed but my mum guessed right as she knew how much I disliked bananas. It's a silly little anecdote but it always stuck with me how much my mum knew things about me.

I used to get 4oz per boob when I expressed with Byron, with a handpump, in the day. Remember the amount you express isn't necessarily the same as the amount you make. Ozzie might be particularly effective at being expressed.


----------



## molly85

Alex is brilliantly big so i guess she does make that much for him but of course no one ever sees it. 

PB i get that my mum is pretty rubbish at most thigs but she deffinatly knows what i don't like. lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:mamafy: Just call me a moo cow :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Dare you have mummy instinct you just don't know it yet ;) one day soon you will realise just how much you really do know Ava :hugs: and following on from peanuts and mollys comments sometimes I swear my mum can read my mind :lol: she's that tuned into me :dohh:

Ozzie :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

you know my mom knew I was going into labor before I did. She was sick like I was and she just knew. She also knew I was having a girl- and sometimes when I've been really down I've gotten text messages or emails asking what was wrong. I so hope I get that one day. That's pretty cool. Just never really thought much about it.


----------



## loopylollipop

Woo Hoo well done Nomore and welcome to Rachael:happydance::happydance: have you done a birth story? I dont know what happened!! 

Madly great news on Charlies weight gain:thumbup:

Vbaby - big :hugs::kiss::hugs:

PB sounds like some rough days:cry: big hugs xx


----------



## DaretoDream

dropping in to see how everyone is doing? thinking of you ladies xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: We've all gone facebook, lol :) Want me to add you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: This thread has been made redundant ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

ozzie yes please!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PM me your name on fb xx


----------



## PeanutBean

While you're a bit checking in, maybe let me know if the front page needs updating so it can be correct for the sake of posterity!


----------



## DaretoDream

peanut- baby ava arrived August 6th 8:35am 8 lbs 2 ozs 19 3/4 inches :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

found it!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

oh christ whos who?


----------



## sequeena

Holy fuck you resurrected the thread!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

LMAO saw you had just posted Sequeena and had to have a nosey!!


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> LMAO saw you had just posted Sequeena and had to have a nosey!!

Flipping Jo resurrected the ghost thread :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave:


----------



## molly85

I did not it was Kate ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sequeena

molly85 said:


> I did not it was Kate ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I blame you anyway!


----------



## molly85

Mee?????? thanks sarah all heart there.


----------



## Gemie

Again sorry to bring this thread up again as well as the original one... but I've just trawled through it and cannot for the life of me see where I was involved in any conflict?
Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong/

I'm so upset that I'm no longer welcome in your group girls.

All the best. x


----------



## molly85

Hi,

Sorry your feeling upset there was a bit of a mishap to start with the group so small we usually discuss and vote in new members of the FB page as it's very small and contains details of our personal lives. The vote usually has to be unanimous or very close. Many of the girls don't actually remember you so felt uncomfortable having to recover old ground with someone they do not know.

The move to FB was never made secret and it has been running for over a year so there has always been the option to follow us, though if memory serves you didn't keep up to date on this thread so would really struggle on the FB one as it is very fast moving.

If there has been dispute in the past I believe we would all like to leave it there as we are all now very different people. At the moment the 2 other ladies added will remain with us as it was not their choice not to graduate with us and they always had an open invitation but they were not yet ready to join us.

Please do not take to much offence to this we have previously declined other members, we would rather decline a member than have any discomfort in the group. 

Most of us are still around BNB and you have a few FB contacts to.


----------



## Gemie

molly85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry your feeling upset there was a bit of a mishap to start with the group so small we usually discuss and vote in new members of the FB page as it's very small and contains details of our personal lives. The vote usually has to be unanimous or very close. Many of the girls don't actually remember you so felt uncomfortable having to recover old ground with someone they do not know.
> 
> The move to FB was never made secret and it has been running for over a year so there has always been the option to follow us, though if memory serves you didn't keep up to date on this thread so would really struggle on the FB one as it is very fast moving.
> 
> If there has been dispute in the past I believe we would all like to leave it there as we are all now very different people. At the moment the 2 other ladies added will remain with us as it was not their choice not to graduate with us and they always had an open invitation but they were not yet ready to join us.
> 
> Please do not take to much offence to this we have previously declined other members, we would rather decline a member than have any discomfort in the group.
> 
> Most of us are still around BNB and you have a few FB contacts to.

Thank you very much for the explanation. I would still like to know what of conflict' I was involved in?
I know I didn't keep up to date with the thread but did still see all you girls around and liked to keep up to date on other threads.
I had no idea having me in the group would cause so much disruption and be so frowned upon...shows what I know.

I am pleased you've all formed such tight friendships and apologise for any offence I may have caused :flower:


----------



## Gemie

Awww I've just been reading through the first few pages of this thread and am all broody again :dohh: I remember how I felt back then... got all nostalgic I did :haha:

I think I NEED to be preggo again! x


----------

